# Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Sep 2015)

Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::

Lo pongo en este subforo aunque realmente no sea de consumo responsable, pero he visto varios temas que tratan este asunto, aunque sea tangencialmente, y he leído varias opiniones que me han parecido muy interesantes.

Lo primero, decir que *no pretendo ni hacer proselitismo de uno u otro tipo de dieta, y que lo que busco es gente que haya "notado" lo mismo que yo, para ver si lo mío es una excepción o algo más o menos común*, por supuesto, sin que esto demuestre o deje de demostrar nada.

Os pongo en materia: desde pequeño, he tenido una tendencia a un ligero sobrepeso (*ligero, en plan 4-5 kilos de más, es decir, simplemente no tener músculos marcados y sí algún michelín*), y aunque nunca he sido un gran deportista, desde la adolescencia y salvo etapas concretas siempre me he mantenido activo (es decir, unas 2-3 horas de ejercicio a la semana, correr, algún partido de fútbol, algo de bici, etc.).

Sin embargo entre los 24 y los 27 años, debido a un trabajo horrible que me hizo totalmente sedentario y con bastante ansiedad, engordé unos 10 kg, por lo que me pasaba de "mi peso" unos 15-16 kg.

Al dejar ese trabajo, y simplemente con el cambio de hábitos (menos estrés, algo de deporte y comer mejor) *en un año adelgacé unos 8 kg sin hacer nada, simplemente por el cambio de hábitos*. Sin embargo me empecé a interesar un poco en el tema de la nutrición, y llegué, tras mucho leer e investigar, a varias conclusiones:

-Las recomendaciones dietéticas "oficiales" que recomiendan en general los Gobiernos (y, en general, la mayoría de médicos) *no tienen un sustento científico sólido* (restringir grasas, basar alimentación en pan, pasta, patatas).

-Los tratamientos que se proponen para la obesidad/sobrepeso son tremendamente ineficaces (no entro en el por qué, sólo lo constato). La gente que conozco gorda, NO ADELGAZA JAMÁS, salvo que tengan una epifanía/cambio de vida/revelación mística. JAMÁS.

-Lo que la población en general cree saber de nutrición, son una serie de *simplificaciones que dan casi vergüenza*, en plan "si comes algo en el desayuno lo quemas y si comes 2000 kcal y gastas 2100 adelgazas" (cosas sin sentido o perogrulladas inútiles: es evidente que el cuerpo no puede violar las leyes de la termodinámica, pero no explica NADA), ignorando el complejo funcionamiento del cuerpo humano, la actividad física, los diferentes nutrientes, las hormonas, el sueño, el ejercicio, etc.

-Cuando se dice que la población es hoy en día mucho más sedentaria que nuestros padres/abuelos, creo que hay una trampa en este argumento. Cierto perfil de gente, "el típico informático panzudo que come doritos", es cierto que no se mueve NADA, y probablemente sea el suyo un nivel de sedentarismo nunca visto en la Historia. Pero hoy en día, la población "media" yo creo que hace más deporte que nuestros padres/abuelos (*mi abuelo piensa que correr si no te persigue un animal es de locos, que levantar pesas te hace daño, y durante toda su vida su ejercicio fue "pasear" e ir al bar o a bailar un pasodoble*. Nunca estuvo gordo, comía, fumaba y bebía lo que le salía de los cojones, y comía tocino y cosas bien contundentes :: ). Así que cuidado con las afirmaciones de que hoy hay mucho más sedentarismo.

-Una serie de cuestiones parece indicar que los responsables de la epidemia de obesidad son: *los azúcares y las harinas refinadas (pan y pasta), ya que según aumenta históricamente su consumo, aumentan las tasas a saco*. ::

Bien, dicho esto, paso a relatar mi experiencia *PERSONAL*:

Hace cosa de un año y medio (tengo 30 años), pesaba unos 78 kg (mido 1,70). Decidí ponerme en forma y “experimentar” con mis hábitos alimenticios y de deporte. Lo que hice fue:

*-Dejar de tomar azúcar en el café/té (nunca he comido dulces, salvo cumpleaños, etc.). En la práctica, tomo casi nada de azúcar o edulcorantes.*

*-Restringir el consumo de pan (casi nada a la semana) y de lo que sean harinas, galletas, cereales para el desayuno, bizcochos, pizza, etc. En realidad, salvo algo de pan de vez en cuando (una o dos veces a la semana), no como casi nada de estos alimentos.*

*-Salir a correr tres veces a la semana, por la mañana antes de ir al trabajo, haciendo rutinas HIIT (básicamente, hacer series de sprints) y hacer dominadas y flexiones. Unos 30 minutos de deporte cada vez.*

El cambio fue brutal. Me encontré “raro” un par de semanas, y al principio salir a correr en ayunas me parecía incluso “peligroso” (marearme o algo así). El primer mes perdí unos 5 kg, y seguí perdiendo más despacio, ahora peso 69-70 kg, *pero he ganado músculo en piernas, brazos y espalda. Se me marcan los músculos de los abdominales (no hago abdominales), me siento lleno de energía y de fuerza. Duermo mejor y más, voy al baño mejor, he dejado de fumar tabaco (un año ya!), vamos, la auténtica salud.*

Lo curioso es que como* todo lo que quiero, salvo lo antes descrito, en general como básicamente carne/pescado, ensaladas, frutos secos, frutas y verduras de todo tipo y nunca me quedo con hambre*. Como cosas en teoría con muchas calorías a diario (aceite de oliva, aguacate, frutos secos, salsas grasas, pescado azul, carne) y no engordo, al revés adelgazo. Nunca tengo hambre ni ansiedad por la comida, y hago más deporte porque tengo más ganas de moverme (creo). Estoy en plena forma.

*Todo ello básicamente dejando azúcar/harinas, y sin ser talibán: comidas familiares, o los fines de semana, en un bar/restaurante como LO QUE SEA, (como mucho no como pan), pero como pizza, hamburguesas, empanada, o lo que sea.*

¿Alguien le ha pasado algo parecido?

Perdón por el tocho, y un saludo! ::::::

*EDITO CASI 5 MESES DESPUÉS DE ABRIR EL HILO:* Lo primero de todo agradecer a los participantes en el hilo sus aportaciones, en especial a Rauxa y a Karlos Smith (aunque mucha otra gente ha aportado cosas muy útiles). 

En mi caso, sigo manteniendo el peso, y en los últimos dos o tres meses ganando masa muscular (recomiendo encarecidamente la calistenia). Mi experiencia me ha proporcionado las siguientes conclusiones "Provisionales" (no tengo pruebas científicas de nada de esto):

-Que aumentando grasas saludables, y especialmente frutos secos, con aportes de hidratos de carbono por debajo de 100 gr. diarios (y sólo en forma de frutas, verduras y hortalizas), es decir, cerca de lo que sería una dieta cetogénica aunque no estricta, la bajada de peso es extremadamente rápida y eficaz. El ayuno intermitente con este tipo de alimentación, en mi caso al menos, ELIMINA la sensación de hambre hasta límites que me han llegado a preocupar.

-Que introducir más hidratos, de nuevo en forma de patatas, calabaza, frutas, etc. (no harinas ni azúcares), hace que el peso se estabilice, y se detiene el adelgazamiento.

-Que el hecho de consumir uno o dos días a la semana (viernes y sábado) alimentos como pizza, pan, bocadillos, alcohol, etc., no parece tener ninguna consecuencia sobre todo lo anterior, o el efecto es tan pequeño que no he podido medirlo.

-Que a partir de tres o cuatro días sin comer harinas/azúcares, hay un par de días en los que se mea mucho (y a veces hasta se suda mucho), en este caso es como si el volumen del cuerpo se redujera mucho (por ejemplo, se nota en los agujeros del cinturón) aunque el peso no baje demasiado. Incluso se marcan más los músculos del cuerpo. Supongo que esto debe tener algo que ver con la retención de líquidos y la inflamación.

-Que duermo mejor, me encuentro mejor y con más energía y optimismo (esto es muy subjetivo, claro).


En resumen: creo de verdad que el enfoque que la mayoría de endocrinos y nutricionistas dan al tema del sobrepeso y la obesidad está *totalmente equivocado*. La teoría del balance energético, es como poco, ineficiente a la hora de perder peso, y probablemente esté equivocada de base. 

Lo único, aclarar que este tipo de alimentación, la recomiendo PARA PERDER PESO Y MANTENER EL PESO PERDIDO. No tengo evidencias de que sea BUENA PARA LA SALUD. Aunque entiendo que el hecho de comer alimentos sin procesar (frutas, verduras frescas, carne, pescado, frutos secos) difícilmente puede ser dañino para la salud, EVIDENTEMENTE NO CONOZCO LAS CONSECUENCIAS PARA LA SALUD DE ELIMINAR EL PAN DE LA DIETA. Tal vez nos muramos antes, no lo sé. Pero yo, al menos, delgado, musculoso y feliz.

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias!!!


----------



## trolero (10 Sep 2015)

Yo era muy delgado, pero al dejar de fumar engordé 19 kilos. De esos 19 solo conseguí dejar 15. Los otros cuatro me acompañarán a la tumba por lo visto.


----------



## atunenlonchas (10 Sep 2015)

pufff ami eso de no comer algun dulce solo para marcar me parece igual de lamentable que estar gordo .

No se que es peor estar enganchado a la azucar refinada o estar enganchado al espejo .

Yo por ejemplo no como pan pero si tostadas integrales y sandich integrales , grasas no suelo comer muchas casi toda la carne pollo/pavo .

Aunque como digo algun finde mis dulces de chocolate no me los quita ni dios , sobre todo cuando me apetece .

Luego a quemarlo y .


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Sep 2015)

trolero dijo:


> Yo era muy delgado, pero al dejar de fumar engordé 19 kilos. De esos 19 solo conseguí dejar 15. Los otros cuatro me acompañarán a la tumba por lo visto.



Yo he dejado de fumar en el último año y aún así he adelgazado. ::

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 11:14 ----------




atunenlonchas dijo:


> pufff ami eso de no comer algun dulce solo para marcar me parece igual de lamentable que estar gordo .
> 
> No se que es peor estar enganchado a la azucar refinada o estar enganchado al espejo .
> 
> ...



Yo no he dejado de comer dulces. Yo no comía dulces ya, porque nunca me han gustado. Sólo he dejado de comer azúcar en té/café etc. Y el cambio en la alimentación no es para "marcar" era para ver qué pasaba. :no:


----------



## LocusAmoenus (10 Sep 2015)

Por cuestiones de la parienta, que quiso hacer dieta paleo, yo cambié la mayor parte del pan blanco que comía normalmente por ensaladas de tomate, lechuga y cebolla; lomo embuchado; jamón serrano; huevos revueltos con calabacín y setas; más carne y pescado frescos; y cosas así y adelgacé sin querer. Tuve que volver a comer pan para recuperar algo de peso.

Es una tontería evitar a toda costa las grasas y seguir comiendo carbohidratos refinados. Los carbohidratos que no se queman el día que te los comes se transforman en grasas y se almacenan en tu cuerpo, y además te suben el colesterol malo (que es la molécula encargada de llevar la grasa a los michelines).


----------



## tejoncio (10 Sep 2015)

yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.
En 1 semana sin pan, ni galletas ni cereales he llegado a perder casi 2 kg. SOLO hice eso, ni ejercicio siquiera.


----------



## Genis Vell (10 Sep 2015)

atunenlonchas dijo:


> No se que es peor estar enganchado a la azucar refinada o estar enganchado al espejo.



Decir esto es casi como decir:


> No se que es peor estar enganchado a la coca colombiana o estar enganchado al espejo.



Porque el azúcar es básicamente eso, droga, es más con la coca seguro que adelgazas y hasta tendrá más valor nutricional.


----------



## atunenlonchas (10 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo he dejado de fumar en el último año y aún así he adelgazado. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 11:14 ----------
> 
> ...



a bueno si no te gustaban no cuenta xD yo por ejemplo he dejado de comer grasas saturadas pan y bebidas azucaradas y bueno se nota pero mi gran cambio vino despues de dejar el tabaco , hago mas ejercicio y me encuntro mas sano que es lo que queria .

Que opinas de las tostadas integrales y demas ? te parece lo mismo que el pan ?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Sep 2015)

atunenlonchas dijo:


> a bueno si no te gustaban no cuenta xD yo por ejemplo he dejado de comer grasas saturadas pan y bebidas azucaradas y bueno se nota pero mi gran cambio vino despues de dejar el tabaco , hago mas ejercicio y me encuntro mas sano que es lo que queria .
> 
> Que opinas de las tostadas integrales y demas ? te parece lo mismo que el pan ?



Claro, es pan, pero como ya he dicho, lo como de vez en cuando, pero no diferencio entre pan o pan integral


----------



## Alcazar (10 Sep 2015)

atunenlonchas dijo:


> a bueno si no te gustaban no cuenta xD yo por ejemplo he dejado de comer grasas saturadas pan y bebidas azucaradas y bueno se nota pero mi gran cambio vino despues de dejar el tabaco , hago mas ejercicio y me encuntro mas sano que es lo que queria .
> 
> Que opinas de las tostadas integrales y demas ? te parece lo mismo que el pan ?



Dejar de comer grasas saturadas es un error, has de quitarte eso si, de los aceites vegetales de semillas.

Venenos todos.

El pan integral es peor porque tiene mas gluten y no esta enriquecido con vitamina c como el integral (fitatos, el otro antinutriente del trigo).

Yo solo tomo pan de linaza hecho a lo Juan palomo.


----------



## atunenlonchas (10 Sep 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Dejar de comer grasas saturadas es un error, has de quitarte eso si, de los aceites vegetales de semillas.
> 
> Venenos todos.
> 
> ...



Yo me refiero a grasas saturadas a mansalva por ejemplo frituras y demas , grasas trans y demas ...

Hostia pues yo como bastante pan integral sobre todo tostadas que lo sustitu por el pan normal , es que con el hambre que yo gasto si no como tostadas o algo para acompañar la carne , el pescado o algo creo que moriria de hambre .


----------



## cadhucat (10 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> 
> Lo que la población en general cree saber de nutrición, son una serie de *simplificaciones que dan casi vergüenza*, en plan "si comes algo en el desayuno lo quemas y si comes 2000 kcal y gastas 2100 adelgazas" (cosas sin sentido o perogrulladas inútiles: es evidente que el cuerpo no puede violar las leyes de la termodinámica, pero no explica NADA), ignorando el complejo funcionamiento del cuerpo humano, la actividad física, los diferentes nutrientes, las hormonas, el sueño, el ejercicio, etc.



Bueno, siempre puedes seguir creyendo que comiendo 500kcal más de las que gastas vas a adelgazar, con tu método de no comer harinas y azúcares. Hay mil teorias de barra de bar como las tuyas y ninguna funciona sino es de casualidad. Al fin y al cabo solo son excusas para no tener que hacer el esfuerzo requerido.


----------



## atunenlonchas (10 Sep 2015)

cadhucat dijo:


> Bueno, siempre puedes seguir creyendo que *comiendo 500kcal más de las que gastas vas a adelgazar*, con tu método de no comer harinas y azúcares. Hay mil teorias de barra de bar como las tuyas y ninguna funciona sino es de casualidad. Al fin y al cabo solo son excusas para no tener que hacer el esfuerzo requerido.



diras menos  

yo opino algo igual que tu , aunque bueno cada uno que coma lo que le sienta bien .

Yo llevo comiendo tostadas integrales y sandiches 2 años y si que he notado que engordo menos que con el pan .

Y como bien dices si comes mas , pues gasta mas y seguro que adelgazaras otra cosa es que te quieras poner to fibrao , eso ya es otro cantar ...


----------



## titan (10 Sep 2015)

Mi novia ha tenido que hacer una dieta "severa" para quitarse las cándidas y no podía comer entre cosas cosas azucar y levadura.

No os podéis imaginar a las de cosas que le echan azucar, incluso hace años leí en un documental que a cualquier alimento "procesado" le echan sal para darle sabor y a la misma vez hidratos/azucar para quitarle el sabor salado (una bomba vamos).

De hecho, quitándose eso ha bajado seis kilos en dos meses (y ella ya es bastante delgada).

Podemos quitar el azucar de los tes y cafés pero si vemos la composición de los alimentos casi todo lleva azucar (sobretodo los refrescos).

La forma de bajar peso y estar sano son dos cosas básicamente, ejercicio y comer de forma natural; mejor una manzana que una magdalena, mejor un poco de pescado que una pizza (y te lo digo yo que soy vegetariano y reniego de la carne/pescado), etc etc.

Un saludo.


----------



## CANILLAS (10 Sep 2015)

La clave para evitar los azúcares y otras porquerias, que aunque no engordan, son perjudiciales a largo plazo, es evitar todo tipo de alimentos procesados. Aunque es complicado y te llevará mucho tiempo hacer lo que te encuentras ya envasado en el super, tu salud te lo agradecerá.


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Sep 2015)

Una cosilla, no compreis carne envasada, de esa tipica carne que te viene en bandejas envasadas en los supermercados, llevan muchisima mierda para que duren y que tengan un color muy atractivo.

Carne en la carniceria, pescado en la pescaderia y frutas y verduras en la fruteria. Aunque parezca muy obvio, me juego el cuello a que más del 60% de la población no sigue esta regla por pura comodidad.


----------



## sandokan (10 Sep 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Dejar de comer grasas saturadas es un error, has de quitarte eso si, de los aceites vegetales de semillas.
> 
> Venenos todos.
> 
> ...




perdón, es que no lo entiendo, el integral es el que está enriquecido o es el blanco


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Sep 2015)

cadhucat dijo:


> Bueno, siempre puedes seguir creyendo que comiendo 500kcal más de las que gastas vas a adelgazar, con tu método de no comer harinas y azúcares. Hay mil teorias de barra de bar como las tuyas y ninguna funciona sino es de casualidad. Al fin y al cabo solo son excusas para no tener que hacer el esfuerzo requerido.



No veo motivo para tu salida de tono ::

Yo he dicho *"es evidente que el cuerpo no puede violar las leyes de la termodinámica"*

Cuando digo "simplificaciones" me refiero a gente que, con ayuda de una báscula y una hoja de papel, pretende que el día X ha "comido 1.750 calorías y ha gastado 1.749". Claaaaaro, el cálculo es supersencillo. 

Sin entrar en que TODO APUNTA a que, si yo INGIERO 1.000 kcal, aprovecho un % de esas 1.000 kcal (no somos máquinas con un 100% de eficiencia que por cierto, no existen!). Se sabe que hay un montón de factores que influyen en qué % se aprovecha de cada alimento... Pero no sabe cuáles ni cómo exactamente. Podría influir el tipo de alimento, el cansancio, el estrés, la microbiota... Mil cosas.

*Así que menos superioridad que yo no estoy diciendo nada descabellado *:no:


----------



## sirpask (10 Sep 2015)

Joder, lo suscribo todo lo que has dicho al 100%.
Yo estaba en 95kg por la mierda de mi empleo (12 horas sentado delante de un pc). y hace 6 años un medico me dijo que si seguia asi no iba a durar muchos años mas vivo, que no era broma. Estaba en 305 de colesterol y subiendo....

Asi que pensé... joder, me he pasado media vida solucionando problemas en empresas, creando proyectos para automatizar tareas y reparando chapuzas...tengo que hacer algo con mi vida.

Asi que abrí el Project Management y dije... Al ataque! 

-Peso objetivo: 70kg
-Duracion del proyecto: 5 años

1er paso: Ir a un endocrino, para hacer analisis anuales y ver que no cambian parametros de mi metabolismo de forma brusca.
Unicos consejos buenos, buenos, buenos que me dijo el endocrino: 
1- Al principio come pesando un poco los alimentos (me dió una tabla), para saber lo que es una cantidad normal para una persona, yo hasta ahora comia hasta que no me cabia mas jeje.
2- Intenta comer cosas no elaboradas, si quieres algo elaborado lo haces tu. Es decir, fuera cosas precocinadas.

2er paso: hacer ejercicio de forma constante, es lo mas complicado con diferencia.
En el mundo actual en el que vivimos, un dia normal es: Levantarse de la cama, coger el metro o coche, ir a trabajar, trabajar, volver de trabajar, y a la cama. Excepto si tienes mujer e hijos, que es lo mismo de antes pero quitando horas de sueño.
Entonces, si quieres hacer ejercicio y tienes familia... hay que dormir muy poco, entre 5 y 6 horas al dia.
En mi caso, hago una hora de trote, paseo o carrera de 23.30 a 0.30, minimo 4 veces a la semana. Y como parece que me quedaba corto, cambié mis 40 minutos de ida y 40 de vuelta al trabajo en metro... por 20 min de ida y 20 de vuelta en Bici. Los fines de semana tambien hay que hacer algo.

3er paso: Dejar los cubatas del fin de semana y cambiarlos por cervezas, y si fumas, dejar de fumar.

4º paso: Ser constante y fuerte, aunque tu mujer se enfade cuando te vaya a hacer deporte o tus amigos te insistan de que un cubata no mata... ignorales, lo principal es tu salud.


Pues bien, fui cumpliando plazos y perdiendo 5kg al año de forma constante sin que mi estado de animo y mis fuerzas decayeran.

En Mayo de Este año conseguí mi minimo : 68 kg, pero me duró poco.. pronto llego el verano y me centré mas en la bici que en el trote a pie, ahora estoy en 73, es decir, que he tenido un pequeño rebote tras acabar el proyecto... esos 3 kilillos de mas me los tengo que quitar antes de navidad.

Como bien dices, El pan actual, los macarrones, los rebozados, la bolleria industrial, los cubatas, los zumos, el azucar refinado... cualquier cosa que no de directamente la madre tierra hay que ponerlos en solfa, y hay que evitarlo. Un plato de cayos con garbanzos... engorda infinitamente menos que una bolsa de patatas fritas.
Y ojo, que el futuro viene peligroso... quieren acabar con los animales, y quieren crear la carne en laboratoria. QUieren que la gente coma piensos, quieren que beba liquidos que no sea agua... la industria alimentaria es potentisima, y esta muy estrechamente unida a la industria farmaceutica y quimica.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Sep 2015)

sirpask dijo:


> Joder, lo suscribo todo lo que has dicho al 100%.
> Yo estaba en 95kg por la mierda de mi empleo (12 horas sentado delante de un pc). y hace 6 años un medico me dijo que si seguia asi no iba a durar muchos años mas vivo, que no era broma. Estaba en 305 de colesterol y subiendo....
> 
> Asi que pensé... joder, me he pasado media vida solucionando problemas en empresas, creando proyectos para automatizar tareas y reparando chapuzas...tengo que hacer algo con mi vida.
> ...



Pues un consejo a ver si te funciona: prueba, en días alternos, a en lugar de correr al trote o ir en bici, hacer series HIIT y acompañar con dominadas... El cambio que vas a notar es brutal, brutal, es que ni te lo imaginas.

Ya me contarás :Baile:


----------



## Alcazar (10 Sep 2015)

sandokan dijo:


> perdón, es que no lo entiendo, el integral es el que está enriquecido o es el blanco



Los cereales tienen fitatos, un antinutriente que impide que los minerales y las vitaminas se absorban bien en el intestino. Por eso todas las harinas blancas refinadas están enriquecidas con vitaminas del tipo c, porque de lo contrario se desencadenaría una pandemia de escorbuto (o de beriberi o pelagra en países donde el arroz o el maíz son el grano de referencia).

Un donut esta enriquecido con vitaminas, el pan integral no y además tiene mas gluten. No compensa la ligera bajada en el IG que te da lo integral.


----------



## sirpask (10 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues un consejo a ver si te funciona: prueba, en días alternos, a en lugar de correr al trote o ir en bici, hacer series HIIT y acompañar con dominadas... El cambio que vas a notar es brutal, brutal, es que ni te lo imaginas.
> 
> Ya me contarás :Baile:



Dejate dejate.. hacer series HIIT currando tanto tiempo sentado, es destrozarte las rodillas. Hacemos estas cosas para estar bien fisicamente, no me puedo permitir estar lesionado mucho tiempo, ni estar de fisios y traumatologos.

La parte de Cardio la hago en bicicleta por que sufren menos las rodillas y los tobillos... puedo ponerme a 180-190 pulsaciones todas las mañanas, ya que para ir a currar tengo 4km al 3% con varias rampas de 8-9%.

Luego por las noches hago tiradas alternas entre dias de 4 y 8km, los sabados tengo un circuitillo de 70k en bici con 900 metros de desnivel y los domingos suelo hacer entre 10 y 15km corriendo por el monte.

descanso un poco los viernes jeje.


----------



## necromancer (10 Sep 2015)

Todos los panes van enriquecidos con vitaminas del grupo B, la C es sólo como conservante, y la llevan multitud de alimentos, en mi opinión es preferible comer el pan integral por los beneficios que aporta la fibra.

Yo lo único que hago es no comer hidratos a partir del medio día y fuera fritos, y es mano de santo.


----------



## cadhucat (10 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No veo motivo para tu salida de tono ::



Lo siento, pero es que es un tema que está más claro que el agua y la gente le sigue dando mil vueltas como si la técnica para adelgazar aun estuviera por descubrir. La solución definitiva al sobrepeso es comer menos, y esto es indiscutible. Las estrategias para lograrlo varian, pero puedes comer exclusivamente en el McDonalds y adelgazar.


----------



## Funciovago (10 Sep 2015)

cadhucat dijo:


> Lo siento, pero es que es un tema que está más claro que el agua y la gente le sigue dando mil vueltas como si la técnica para adelgazar aun estuviera por descubrir. La solución definitiva al sobrepeso es comer menos, y esto es indiscutible. Las estrategias para lograrlo varian, pero puedes comer exclusivamente en el McDonalds y adelgazar.



Complétamente de acuerdo, y se ha demostrado más de una vez. Si te propones comer X calorías que son menos de tu gasto calórico vas a adelgazar, si o si, da igual que sea comida basura o comida sana. De hecho hay dietas a base de comer doritos y oreos que funcionan.

Esto no quiere decir que sea lo idóneo, ni lo más fácil, pero funcionar funciona. A veces la gente se monta demasiadas películas con las macros, número de comidas... y lo más importante para adelgazar es eso.

El problema es que la comida basura está diseñada para darte ganas de comer, por eso es más difícil adelgazar, porque siempre tendrás ganas de comer.

A la hora de tomar alimentos es cierto que unos, aun siendo las mismas calorías, "absorven" más y otros menos, pero es tan poca la diferencia que no merece la pena tomarla en cuenta.

Por cada estudio que te demuestra que es mejor una dieta baja en carbohidratos, tienes otro que te dice que es mejor bajo en grasas y otro que es mejor bajo en proteínas... En lo único que coinciden todos los estudios es que si reduces calorías pierdes peso.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (10 Sep 2015)

Las harinas son hidratos de asimilación larga. El cuerpo humano no está diseñado para alimentarse de ellos porque provocan una subida de la isulina continuada hasta que los digieres. A la larga esto puede llevar a desarrollar resistencia a la insulina, llamese diabetes tipo 2. 

En cambio los azucares son hidratos de asimilación muy rápida. El cuerpo humano está diseñado para manejarlos perfectamente. 

Por no decir que tu cerebro funciona con glucosa te guste o no. Si no tienes glucosa en el organismo fuerzas al higado para que la fabrique con otra cosa. Si no tomases hidratos en general, te arriesgas a cargarte tu propio higado. 

Esto no quiere decir que haya que regocijarse en montañas de merengue. Significa que necesitas azucar pero tampoco demasiado azucar. 

Esas dos cucharaditas de azucar que le vas a poner al café no tienen por qué ser necesariamente malas. En cambio esas dos pastillitas de sacarina por las que hay gente que sustituye el azucar, si que son malas. Son veneno puro. Un producto químico el cuerpo no necesita para nada de nada. 

Las cosas con mesura.


----------



## necromancer (10 Sep 2015)

Pues yo creo que es todo lo contrario, cuando te metes un gel de glucosa te pega un subidón de insulina brutal, cuando te metes un tazón de avena se tarda en digerir muchísimo y esos azucares van llegando a la sangre poco a poco.


----------



## MAUSER (10 Sep 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Una cosilla, *no compreis carne envasada, de esa tipica carne que te viene en bandejas envasadas en los supermercados, llevan muchisima mierda para que duren y que tengan un color muy atractivo*.
> 
> Carne en la carniceria, pescado en la pescaderia y frutas y verduras en la fruteria. Aunque parezca muy obvio, me juego el cuello a que más del 60% de la población no sigue esta regla por pura comodidad.



Yo hasta ahora las he comprado por comodidad. Pero no debiera constar en la etiqueta que lleva conservantes?


----------



## sada (10 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> 
> Lo pongo en este subforo aunque realmente no sea de consumo responsable, pero he visto varios temas que tratan este asunto, aunque sea tangencialmente, y he leído varias opiniones que me han parecido muy interesantes.
> 
> ...



estoy en ello pero que desayunáis?? no tengo tiempo para cocinar mucho, y no se que desayunar que me apetezca a las 8, he probado tostadas integrales sin azúcar del mercadona..y galletas sin azucar...

alguna sugerencia? hoy he comprado en la panadería pan de espelta..pero lleva harina y miel...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Sep 2015)

sada dijo:


> estoy en ello pero que desayunáis?? no tengo tiempo para cocinar mucho, y no se que desayunar que me apetezca a las 8, he probado tostadas integrales sin azúcar del mercadona..y galletas sin azucar...
> 
> alguna sugerencia? hoy he comprado en la panadería pan de espelta..pero lleva harina y miel...



Yo desayuno comida, es decir, queso, jamon, tomate, frutas, frutos secos... Lo que sea


----------



## sada (10 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo desayuno comida, es decir, queso, jamon, tomate, frutas, frutos secos... Lo que sea



solo?? sin pan...un trozo de jamón solo a palo seco?? o de queso??? uff lo he intentado pero no me gusta tanto, no me entra...no se


----------



## necromancer (10 Sep 2015)

Hazte unos huevos escalfados, que se tarda 5 minutos, un poquito de jamón o salmón, tostada...


----------



## malibux (10 Sep 2015)

También he adelgazado 5-6 kg en tres meses siguiendo la máxima de comer poco pan, quitarme los cereales con azúcar por la mañana (ahora sólo tomo Corn Flakes que son sosos pero te acostumbras y tienen mucha menos azúcar que el resto), quitarme prácticamente todas las Coca colas y ya no comprar galletas (antes las devoraba, puto vicio desde pequeño). 
No he tenido revelaciones místicas, ni me siento con más vitalidad, pero me he quitado un michelín feo que tenía y creo que a la larga beneficiará bastante a mi salud. La epidemia de diabetes no es normal...y no me apetece llegar a los 50 tomando dos pastillas, con controles de glucemia, no poder tomarme un pastel cuando me salga der chocho...


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (10 Sep 2015)

Buen post, coincido con el forero.

¿Alguno de vosotros a eliminado el consumo de leche por, por ejemplo, infusiones?
¿Qué tal el resultado?

Me suelo tomar dos basos al día y me siento super inflado cuando lo hago, pero me cuesta mucho romper ese hábito. Si tenéis experiencia y me decís que merece la pena lo intentaré dejar

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 19:13 ----------

La gente es que a veces se pilla unas taras impresionantes con las dietas. Es para decirles. mira chaval, déjate de rollos. Come carne y pescado hasta que te salgan por los ojos, pégale entre comidas a la fruta a base de bien con un puñado de frutos secos y acompaña el almuerzo y cena con ensalada de verduras. Deja el puto pan, los cereales, los lácteos... y sigue un programa de ejercicios calisténicos que puedes hacer en tu propia casa. 

Sólo eso, y verás como pierdes peso gordako quejoso.


----------



## 504GL (10 Sep 2015)

Otro que coincide por aqui

Me quité la leche de por las mañanas, las coca colas (aunque eran zero) y el pan en exceso (sigo comiendo razonablemente).

5 kilos perdidos pero sobre todo volumen y pesadez.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Sep 2015)

Es tal comoo lo dices. Lo de ir a correr en ayunas antes del currelo, tuve en su día mis precauciones pero he comprobado que es incluso mejor, rindes más, es la fase del día en que mejor está el cuerpo.




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> 
> Lo pongo en este subforo aunque realmente no sea de consumo responsable, pero he visto varios temas que tratan este asunto, aunque sea tangencialmente, y he leído varias opiniones que me han parecido muy interesantes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Sep 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> Buen post, coincido con el forero.
> 
> ¿Alguno de vosotros a eliminado el consumo de leche por, por ejemplo, infusiones?
> ¿Qué tal el resultado?
> ...



Yo mismo, pues el resultado es que cuando tomaba leche me tiraba mas de media mañana echo polvo. Desde que tomo té, cero problemas.


----------



## satu (11 Sep 2015)

Yo llevo asi desde que empece la edad de querer follar, es decir, muchisimos años ya.

Y perfecto, no hago nada de ejercicio y tengo un cuerpo de alfa.


----------



## Zoidberg (11 Sep 2015)

Tanto mi señora como yo suscribimos la experiencia y los resultados.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (11 Sep 2015)

Lo que me cambió la manera de alimentarme para seguir más o menos las mismas pautas que el OP fue conocer que la grasa que acumulamos proviene del exceso de hidratos simples o rápidos, y no de la grasa. Hoy en día miramos los productos bajos en grasa, pero no miramos la cantidad y tipo de hidratos que llevan todas las comidas.

La OMS ya empieza a hacer recomendaciones al respecto... 


> The new draft guideline also proposes that sugars should be less than 10% of total energy intake per day. It further suggests that *a reduction to below 5% of total energy intake per day* would have additional benefits. Five per cent of total energy intake is equivalent to around 25 grams (around 6 teaspoons) of sugar per day for an adult of normal Body Mass Index (BMI).



WHO | WHO opens public consultation on draft sugars guideline

Es decir, menos de 25 gramos de azúcar por día para una persona con IMC normal. Para que nos hagamos una idea, eso se traduce a 2 yogures de frutas al día y nada más.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Sep 2015)

malibux dijo:


> También he adelgazado 5-6 kg en tres meses siguiendo la máxima de comer poco pan, quitarme los cereales con azúcar por la mañana (ahora sólo tomo Corn Flakes que son sosos pero te acostumbras y tienen mucha menos azúcar que el resto), quitarme prácticamente todas las Coca colas y ya no comprar galletas (antes las devoraba, puto vicio desde pequeño).
> No he tenido revelaciones místicas, ni me siento con más vitalidad, pero me he quitado un michelín feo que tenía y creo que a la larga beneficiará bastante a mi salud. La epidemia de diabetes no es normal...y no me apetece llegar a los 50 tomando dos pastillas, con controles de glucemia, no poder tomarme un pastel cuando me salga der chocho...





Zoidberg dijo:


> Tanto mi señora como yo suscribimos la experiencia y los resultados.






satu dijo:


> Yo llevo asi desde que empece la edad de querer follar, es decir, muchisimos años ya.
> 
> Y perfecto, no hago nada de ejercicio y tengo un cuerpo de alfa.





Suprimido dijo:


> Lo que me cambió la manera de alimentarme para seguir más o menos las mismas pautas que el OP fue conocer que la grasa que acumulamos proviene del exceso de hidratos simples o rápidos, y no de la grasa. Hoy en día miramos los productos bajos en grasa, pero no miramos la cantidad y tipo de hidratos que llevan todas las comidas.
> 
> La OMS ya empieza a hacer recomendaciones al respecto...
> 
> ...



Veo que no soy el único, yo creo que deberían investigar en serio por qué este tipo de alimentación, comiendo a demanda, hace a la gente delgada… Yo creo que fundamentalmente quita el hambre, yo muchos días no desayuno porque no tengo nada de hambre, aunque haga deporte. Antes me levantaba muerto de hambre.




Bernaldo dijo:


> Es tal comoo lo dices. Lo de ir a correr en ayunas antes del currelo, tuve en su día mis precauciones pero he comprobado que es incluso mejor, rindes más, es la fase del día en que mejor está el cuerpo.



Esto es notorio, porque aquí si que hay algo social muy muy fuerte. Incluso médicos amigos míos (no endocrinos, sino médicos que en realidad no se han especializado en nada que tenga que ver con el metabolismo) me dijeron: come hidratos antes de hacer deporte, te vas a marear, no rendirás, etc. Las madres lo dicen, los amigos lo dicen, yo lo decía.* La realidad es que puedo cenar un filete y una ensalada a las 21:00, y levantarme a las 07:00, y hacer 10 km corriendo, y luego 9 km en bici, todo ello sin desayunar, y encontrarme GENIAL*. ¿Cómo puede ser si en teoría no tengo energía? Pero a mucha gente le da igual, dicen que si no comes antes de hacer deporte te pasa algo malo… En fin… Debe ser simplemente ignorancia sobre algunos procesos básicos del cuerpo. Yo tampoco sé cómo funciona pero al menos lo admito... ienso:


----------



## veraburbu (11 Sep 2015)

Muchas teorías y a cada persona le funciona mejor una que otra. 

Hay una dieta que funciona a todo el mundo y que podemos ver en la TV en directo: COMER POCO.
¿Habéis visto la Isla de los Famosos, o Supervivientes o algo así?
Absolutamente TODOS, jóvenes, mayores, más gordos, menos gordos, musculosos, actores pornos, cantantes, gimnastas, deportistas, abuelas, teens, pijos, canis... TODOS vienen esqueléticos tras dos meses comiendo menos. ¡Solamente dos meses! Y ninguno se muere.

Y la gente con sus teorías, sus dietas, disociaciones, paleo....

¿Quieres adelgazar? ¡Pasa hambre!


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 Sep 2015)

malibux dijo:


> También he adelgazado 5-6 kg en tres meses siguiendo la máxima de comer poco pan, quitarme los cereales con azúcar por la mañana (a*hora sólo tomo Corn Flakes que son sosos pero te acostumbras y tienen mucha menos azúcar que el resto)*, quitarme prácticamente todas las Coca colas y ya no comprar galletas (antes las devoraba, puto vicio desde pequeño).
> No he tenido revelaciones místicas, ni me siento con más vitalidad, pero me he quitado un michelín feo que tenía y creo que a la larga beneficiará bastante a mi salud. La epidemia de diabetes no es normal...y no me apetece llegar a los 50 tomando dos pastillas, con controles de glucemia, no poder tomarme un pastel cuando me salga der chocho...



En carrefour te venden los ecológicos de su marca sin nada de azúcar añadido 1/2 kilo 1,99. Yo sólo tomo esos. Galletas tomo unas de Gullón que pone sin azúcar añadido pero llevan otros edulcorantes que no sé qué son. Y yo igual, bebidas azucaradas ni con un palo.


----------



## SofoR (11 Sep 2015)

Yo también doy fe de ello. 
Lo comprobé al hacer el famoso Método Dukan, que es básicamente lo que dices


----------



## edisin (11 Sep 2015)

Hola a todos! 

Bueno yo os cuento mi caso por si le sirve a alguno. Por lo que leo por aqui, nadie se pone de acuerdo si hay que empezar mejorando la alimentación o aumentando la actividad física. 

Hace ya casi 9 años, con mi 1,70 de altura, llegué a los casi 95 kgs. Estaba obeso. De pequeño había sido un niño "gordo" , adelgace en la adolescencia pero volví a engordar después de unos años en pareja. Me dije a mi mismo que ya no podía seguir asi, que aunque me moviera en bici por la ciudad, necesitaba adelgazar si o si. Como siempre me había gustado la bici, empecé por hacer una hora diaria de bici estática. Era aburrido, pero según pasaban las semanas me encontraba mucho mejor, con más energía y ganas de seguir sudando a diario. Poco a poco empece a subir el tiempo de ejercicio a la vez que intentaba mejorar mi alimentación. En menos de 8 meses perdí casi 20 kgs. La gente me decía que era una burrada, que seguro que los volvería a recuperar pero la verdad que me he mantenido en forma hasta hoy. Así que bueno, la alimentación es importante pero en mi caso lo que me ayudo sin duda alguna fue el ejercicio aeróbico.


----------



## malibux (11 Sep 2015)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> En carrefour te venden los ecológicos de su marca sin nada de azúcar añadido 1/2 kilo 1,99. Yo sólo tomo esos. Galletas tomo unas de Gullón que pone sin azúcar añadido pero llevan otros edulcorantes que no sé qué son. Y yo igual, bebidas azucaradas ni con un palo.



Sí gracias, ya los he probado y están buenos. También tienen pasta ecológica que está bien de precio.


----------



## DrGulas (12 Sep 2015)

veraburbu dijo:


> Muchas teorías y a cada persona le funciona mejor una que otra.
> 
> Hay una dieta que funciona a todo el mundo y que podemos ver en la TV en directo: COMER POCO.
> ¿Habéis visto la Isla de los Famosos, o Supervivientes o algo así?
> ...



Pasando hambre se adelgaza un tiempo, después al volver a la dieta normal se recupera lo perdido enseguida. Además basando la pérdida de peso en una mera restricción calorica lo primero que te llevas por delante es la musculatura (mira los cuerpo escombro que se les quedan a los hombres en ese programa). De lo que se trata al adelgazar es de perder grasa, no peso y para hacerlo bien el método de pasar hambre, no es ni de lejos el mejor.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Sep 2015)

Lo del azucar y las harinas tendría que hacerlo todo el mundo por salud, peeero, no todo el mundo logra adelgazar con eso, que por que os funcione a vosotros no quiere decir que le funcione a todo el mundo ni muchísimo menos..., así que no caigáis en el típico error de ir de pregoneros de la verdad absoluta, que el tema de la alimentación/control de peso es muy complicado y cada persona es un mundo.


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Sep 2015)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> En carrefour te venden los ecológicos de su marca sin nada de azúcar añadido 1/2 kilo 1,99. Yo sólo tomo esos. Galletas tomo unas de Gullón que pone sin azúcar añadido pero llevan otros edulcorantes que no sé qué son. Y yo igual, bebidas azucaradas ni con un palo.



Los cereales tienen niveles muy altos de azúcar. Son hidratos de carbono complejos y están compuestos por varios tipos de glúcidos.

Tipos de glúcidos:

- Monosacáridos: sólo tienen una molécula.

* Glucosa.
* Galactosa.
* Fructosa.

...

- Disacáridos:

* Sacarosa = 1 molécula de glucosa + 1 molécula de fructosa.
* Lactosa = 1 molécula de galactosa + 1 molécula de glucosa.
* Maltosa = 2 moléculas de glucosa unidas por un enlace α-1,4.
* Celobiosa = 2 moléculas de glucosa unidas por un enlace β-1,4.

- Oligosacáridos.

- Polisacáridos.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glúcido#Tipos_de_gl.C3.BAcidos

*TODO LOS HIDRATOS DE CARBONO SON AZÚCAR.*


----------



## transportesfulgencio (13 Sep 2015)

Yo he sustituído el pan por el pepino para acompañar el plato de comida. Tomo kéfir,cardo mariano,infusiones de salvia. Mantengo la glucosa a 120 sin problemas,sin ejercicio.


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Sep 2015)

transportesfulgencio dijo:


> Yo he sustituído el pan por el pepino para acompañar el plato de comida. Tomo kéfir,cardo mariano,infusiones de salvia. Mantengo la glucosa a 120 sin problemas,sin ejercicio.



Yo creo que, aparte de los bocadillos, la gente come pan para romper la monotonía del plato. Te estás comiendo un filete y te vas comiendo cachos de pan para que no todo sea filte-filete-filete.

Una buena idea para evitar comer pan si te cuesta esfuerzo es ésa, comer con una ensalada, un pepino, algo así al lado.

Yo llevo unos 25 años sin comer pan normalmente. A veces de viaje, me he tenido que comer un bocadillo y se me prieta en el estómago, noto que me cuesta muchísimo digerirlo.

El kefir tiene efectos secundarios muy beneficiosos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Sep 2015)

Capullito de Aleli, sin acritud, basicamente has sentado las bases de una dieta paleolitica.

Ahora mentalizate que la leche es veneno y que hay que consumir mas grasas y ya tienes el pack completo.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 01:36 ----------




cadhucat dijo:


> Bueno, siempre puedes seguir creyendo que comiendo 500kcal más de las que gastas vas a adelgazar, con tu método de no comer harinas y azúcares. Hay mil teorias de barra de bar como las tuyas y ninguna funciona sino es de casualidad. Al fin y al cabo solo son excusas para no tener que hacer el esfuerzo requerido.



Tu callate que no tienes ni puta idea. Eliminas azucar y cereales y se acabaron los kilos de mas pero radicalmente. Empece yo y despues toda mi familia. Los hombres rapidamente las mujeres mas despacio por su metabolismo y creo que porque se saltaban algun dia.

Yo 15 kilos menos, mi hermano 18, mi hermana 7. Y no los recuperas porque esto no es una dieta es quitarte los picos de azucar y ya nunca quieres tener mas azucares en tu dieta. Las harinas refinadas son azucar tambien eso la gente no lo sabe.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 01:42 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Joder, lo suscribo todo lo que has dicho al 100%.
> Yo estaba en 95kg por la mierda de mi empleo (12 horas sentado delante de un pc). y hace 6 años un medico me dijo que si seguia asi no iba a durar muchos años mas vivo, que no era broma. Estaba en 305 de colesterol y subiendo....
> 
> Asi que pensé... joder, me he pasado media vida solucionando problemas en empresas, creando proyectos para automatizar tareas y reparando chapuzas...tengo que hacer algo con mi vida.
> ...



ESta bien seguir consejos medicos pero con la paleo llegas al mismo sitio y sin tanta norma. Yo hago la paleo dos años y me tomo una cerveza de vez en cuando y no pasa nada. LO malo son los habitos a diario y eso es lo que hay que controlar. Este verano he tirado casi a diario de la cerveza por este jodido calor y sigo en mi peso paleo. Educas el cuerpo comiendo bien a diario y ya puedes haver extras que ni te enteras ni engordas.


----------



## Santon (14 Sep 2015)

A mi me pasa como han comentado antes, no se que hacer con los desayunos.

Tampoco se que hacer con los frutos secos, supongo que se comerán "crudos", sin tostar, y no se ni donde comprarlos ni como comerlos.

Para las meriendas fruta, aunque dudo que la fruta sea saludable a diario Y a largo plazo.


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Sep 2015)

Necesito consejo.

Yo hago triatlón, y eso significa que entreno mucho y normalmente a una intensidad alta. El caso es que por mi constitución y metabolismo, a poco que me descuide, adelgazo o adelgazo mucho, cosa que no quiero e intento evitar a toda costa.

El caso es que como mucho, muchísimo, y aún así, puedo adelgazar, entponces las comidas como debería de acompañarlas para conseguir ese plus de calorias y seguir mas o menos en mi peso o ganando algo de peso,


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Sep 2015)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Los cereales tienen niveles muy altos de azúcar. Son hidratos de carbono complejos y están compuestos por varios tipos de glúcidos.
> 
> Tipos de glúcidos:
> 
> ...



Yaya, pero los que yo decía no llevan azúcar añadida, que encima a casi todos los cereales les añaden azúcar.
De todas formas el azúcar es necesario ¿no? Sin abusar...


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Sep 2015)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yaya, pero los que yo decía no llevan azúcar añadida, que encima a casi todos los cereales les añaden azúcar.
> De todas formas el azúcar es necesario ¿no? Sin abusar...



Necesario exactamente para qué? La existencia del azúcar es relativamente reciente (unos dosmil años), y que se haya popularizado es cosa de menos de cien años. Han vivido generaciones enteras sin haber probado el azúcar.


----------



## Akela 14 (14 Sep 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Necesito consejo.
> 
> Yo hago triatlón, y eso significa que entreno mucho y normalmente a una intensidad alta. El caso es que por mi constitución y metabolismo, a poco que me descuide, adelgazo o adelgazo mucho, cosa que no quiero e intento evitar a toda costa.
> 
> El caso es que como mucho, muchísimo, y aún así, puedo adelgazar, entponces las comidas como debería de acompañarlas para conseguir ese plus de calorias y seguir mas o menos en mi peso o ganando algo de peso,



Algo parecido me pasa a mi, no cojo peso ni queriendo, hace año y medio empecé a ir al gimnasio para fortalecer la espalda pues me dolía a veces al coger peso y ahora me gustaría ganar algo de músculo pero me parece que va a ser imposible.

Tengo ligeros problemas de estómago (me operaron hace 29 años de una úlcera) y no cojo peso, es mas, me cuesta mucho mantenerme en 60-61 kg.

En el gimnasio probé unas proteínas y me daban digestiones muy pesadas, luego probé un ganador de peso y fue peor, me daba diarrea.

Nada, que somos así y tenemos tendencia a adelgazar.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Sep 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Necesito consejo.
> 
> Yo hago triatlón, y eso significa que entreno mucho y normalmente a una intensidad alta. El caso es que por mi constitución y metabolismo, a poco que me descuide, adelgazo o adelgazo mucho, cosa que no quiero e intento evitar a toda costa.
> 
> El caso es que como mucho, muchísimo, y aún así, puedo adelgazar, entponces las comidas como debería de acompañarlas para conseguir ese plus de calorias y seguir mas o menos en mi peso o ganando algo de peso,



Cuando se tiene ese elevado consumo de calorias por un ejercicio tan exigente, es dificil si se tiene un determinado metabolismo.

Como no yo le voy a consejar que abrace la paleodieta. Según he leido vale tanto para adelgazar como para engordar. Lo primero que notara esque gana masa muscular con mucha mas facilidad.

En su caso haria la paleo pero añadiendo patatas y arroz a la dieta. Solo con proteinas y grasas es muy dificil conseguir las calorias necesarias para un deporte tan exigente. Eso si, tendra un mes de transicion muy jodido, eliminar el azucar de su organismo consumido puro o en forma de harinas refinadas, cuando se quema en tantisima cantidad, le va a costar un poco mas que a una persona normal. Pero los beneficios son brutales.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 14:49 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yaya, pero los que yo decía no llevan azúcar añadida, que encima a casi todos los cereales les añaden azúcar.
> De todas formas el azúcar es necesario ¿no? Sin abusar...



El azucar es un veneno en todas sus formas. El organismo esta diseñado para lidiar con pequeñas cantidades en forma de fructosa (de la fruta fresca), la miel y poco mas.

El azucar ataca el sistema circulatorio, el sistema nervioso y muy acusadamente el sistema oseo. Al ser altamente acidificante arranca el calcio de huesos y dientes. Las caries son una enfermedad moderna al igual que la osteoporosis.

No olvidemos la lactosa que es otro azucar que contiene la leche que supuestamente nos deberia de valer como fuente de calcio.


----------



## Adicto (14 Sep 2015)

¿Y el arroz también sería malo? Más que nada porque me encanta la paella.


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuando se tiene ese elevado consumo de calorias por un ejercicio tan exigente, es dificil si se tiene un determinado metabolismo.
> 
> Como no yo le voy a consejar que abrace la paleodieta. Según he leido vale tanto para adelgazar como para engordar. Lo primero que notara esque gana masa muscular con mucha mas facilidad.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias.

La verdad es que intento en la medida de lo posible seguir la paleodieta, pero si que es verdad que hay días en los que me comería la fábrica entera de bimbo, y no porque me encante los dulces, sino porque el cuerpo me pide el azúcar.

Las patatas y arroz como algo, no mucho la verdad, pero si que veía que como comentas, la dieta se me quedaba algo coja.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Sep 2015)

Joder, no se puede comer de nada, vaya desastre...::::


----------



## robergarc (14 Sep 2015)

Santon dijo:


> A mi me pasa como han comentado antes, no se que hacer con los desayunos.
> 
> Tampoco se que hacer con los frutos secos, supongo que se comerán "crudos", sin tostar, y no se ni donde comprarlos ni como comerlos.
> 
> Para las meriendas fruta, *aunque dudo que la fruta sea saludable a diario Y a largo plazo.*



:8::8::8:

Virgen de los atardeceres. Lo que no se pueda leer aquí es que no puede ser desbarrado.


----------



## sada (14 Sep 2015)

robergarc dijo:


> :8::8::8:
> 
> Virgen de los atardeceres. Lo que no se pueda leer aquí es que no puede ser desbarrado.



ser referirá a abusar de la fruta que ya se sabe que en exceso tiene muchos azúcares..la fructosa


----------



## Ratona (14 Sep 2015)

Pero esa gente que dice "me quité el pan"

Imagino que espaguettis no comerá. OK.

Pero tampoco comen sopas?? (hablo de la tipica sopa de fideos). ¿qué desayunan los que evitan los carbohidratos?

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 18:41 ----------




sada dijo:


> ser referirá a abusar de la fruta que ya se sabe que en exceso tiene muchos azúcares..la fructosa



No sé quien puede comer tanta fruta. 

Yo es una manzana, y tardo horas en comermela. Me gusta más comer tomates, calabacin, berenjena, pimientos, que comer fruta.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 18:47 ----------

No sé si ya lo habeis puesto pero poned ejemplos de desayunos, comidas y cenas.

En hidratos de carbono, también meteis a las legumbres??? la dieta paleo, incluye no comer legumbres?

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 18:50 ----------

explicar detalladamente (para ignorantes como yo) a qué llamais hidratos de carbono, qué es lo que está "prohibido".

Ya he leído que no hay que comer ni pan, ni cereales, ni espaguetti, ni platos precocinados. Poned una lista bien visible o algo.


----------



## Ratona (14 Sep 2015)

por qué dicen que el te rojo adelgaza? qué propiedades tiene diferentes a los otros te???


----------



## Tronak (14 Sep 2015)

la verdad que hay teorias para aburrir, lo suyo es ir probando porque cada cuerpo es un mundo (sin abusar y *SIN PRISA*) las dietas milagro/extremas suelen acabar con mas kgs de los que habia al inicio + problemas de salud. ademas que lo normal si se muscula tambien es pillar algun que otro kg en vez de bajarlo, hay que fijarse en las tallas, esa ropa que nos quedaba ajustada o directamente no entraba

ejercicio que motive sin colarse al principio, constancia, comer de todo sin abusar (quitando mierdas de diario tipo picar, aunque una o dos veces a la semana hay que darse un capricho) los cambios radicales de las dietas chungas dejan loco al cuerpo, nunca llevan a buen puerto. por supuesto cocacola y demas bombas azucaradas a la mierda directamente, veneno puro. las light suelen ser peores que las normales

yo como basicamente lo mismo pero en cantidades mas razonables, sin saciarme nunca, habiendo quitado fritos y procesados en su mayoria, que igual un dia cae algo, y sobre todo mas fruta, que se nota


----------



## Adicto (14 Sep 2015)

Desayunar sin carbohidratos es sencillo, o café con leche + edulcorante o vaso de yogur líquido. Si desayunas potente puedes tomarte un par de huevos fritos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Sep 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Y el arroz también sería malo? Más que nada porque me encanta la paella.



Os contesto a los dos.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 22:16 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> La verdad es que intento en la medida de lo posible seguir la paleodieta, pero si que es verdad que hay días en los que me comería la fábrica entera de bimbo, y no porque me encante los dulces, sino porque el cuerpo me pide el azúcar.
> 
> Las patatas y arroz como algo, no mucho la verdad, pero si que veía que como comentas, la dieta se me quedaba algo coja.



Si haces la paleo estricta en teoria eso no deberia pasar, pero te tienes que poner hasta el culo de grasa procedente de las fuentes mas beneficiosas. Aceite de oliva virgen, grasa de coco, mantequilla ghee, cacao y aguacates a cascoporro.

Los frutos secos son tus amigos. Y con harina de almendra, miel y cualquiera de esas grasas se hacen reposterias contundentes y caloricas.

Por supuesto la paleo pide mucho hidrato de verduras. Tirale mucho a las cruciferas y acompañalas con la grasa que aporta el ajioli. El que se hace en batidora en 5 min con huevo, aceite, ajo, limon y sal.

Si aun asi necesitas un extra de energia come arroz y patatas. La paleo deshecha todo lo procesado la patata no lo es aunque contiene mucho almidon, y el arroz aun siendo cereal no contiene gluten. Son dos excepciones aceptables.

Yo no los tomaria a diario pero para esfuerzos fisicos intensos pueden ayudar. Arroz he tomado siempre un dia a la semana y patata comence a tomar cuando alcance mi peso equilibrio, de vez en cuando.

Aun asi si el cuerpo te pide azucar vigila que mierda aparentemente inocente que estas consumiendo lleva azucar y desintoxicate y no te la pedira el cuerpo.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 22:54 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Joder, no se puede comer de nada, vaya desastre...::::



Al contrario, se puede comer de todo en cantidad y sn engordar. Solo hay que olvidarse de azucar y edulcorantes (aspartamos, sacarinas, etc), y fuera cereales y leche. Son solo tres cosas.

Os pasais la vida a diera y no vale para nada porque nadie os ha dicho esto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Sep 2015)

robergarc dijo:


> :8::8::8:
> 
> Virgen de los atardeceres. Lo que no se pueda leer aquí es que no puede ser desbarrado.



No se sorprenda, la fruta es buena, con moderacion. Un par de piezas al dia va bien. No se debe abusar de la fruta por la fructosa que es otra azucar, natural pero azucar. Y las variedades actuales se seleccionan lo mas dulces posibles. 

Todo lo beneficioso de la fruta lo tenemos en la verdura sin tanta fructosa. Aun asi es beneficiosa si no te cebas a fruta.


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Sep 2015)

Últimamente, con los dátiles y las ciruelas se me pasa ese subidon de azuacar que me pide el cuerpo.

Nunca había tomado dátiles y para las tiradas largas de bici(+100km) vienen de putísima madre


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Sep 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> Pero esa gente que dice "me quité el pan"
> 
> Imagino que espaguettis no comerá. OK.
> 
> ...



La paleo es bastante simple fuera azucar, edulcorantes, cereales y lacteos. Luego ya se puede ir afinando. Las legumbres tambien fuera pero consumidas esporadicamente no veo problema, igual que el arroz y las patatas.

El problema es que nos han engañado con la piramide alimentaria y hay que darle la vuelta.

Desayunos paleo:
- Ligero: Te o cafe con cacao puro y miel.
- Medio: Fruta y frutos secos.
- Contundente: Huevos con jamon o bacon y zumo de naranja.

Y la lista tambien es bastante simple. Todo lo que te venda el carnicero, frutero-verdulero y el pescatero. Cuidado con los embutidos que le meten mil mierdas. Todo lo que no este procesado al buche sin medir ni pesar nada. 

Cuando hablamos de hidratos de carbono malos: azucares, cereales, leche (lleva lactosa que es azucar).

Cuando hablamos de hidratos de carbono buenos: verduras, frutas, boniatos, chirivias, zanahorias, calabaza, miel...


----------



## Ratona (15 Sep 2015)

Las dos que veo que teniendo ambas 29 son delgadas. se meten ambas avena en el desayuno. Una de ellas además fruta y yogurt (todo lo echa en el mismo plato). En la cómoda suelen comer ensaladitas aunque también las vi alguna vez comida normal (carne y patatas todo cocido, espaguetti)

Las que veo que tienen 50 años y sorprendentemente tienen buen cuerpo (no típica Charo acjaparrada gorda-ancha pelo corto. sino esbelta, delgada "cuerpo de teen") se meten 2 panecillos con guarrería. Y parecen comer de todo en pequeñas cantidades


Yo no se que debo hacer. Estuve una larga temporada generalmente sin desayunar y me alimentaba de ensaladas y sopas. No pan, ni sal, ni azuar, ni leche. Vivía compartido con chicas que no me dejaban sitio en la nevera. (Me paso dos veces. hacen piña yo voy por libre y me quedo sin nevera) me apañaba con medio estante, 4 taper llenos de ensalada (compraba de bolsa y repartía para seguir ocupando mi reducido sitio. O lo perdía. estaban locas). Y sopas de. Sobre. Espaguetti y tal me sienta mal lo como en rarisimas ocasiones ya lo dije. comía 1 panecillo diario en el curro (no podía comer de verdad)

engorde un poco porque por trabajo no comía a las mismas horas pero iba tirando.


Después al vivir sola tener por. Fin nevera. De los madrugones (antaño tenía el curro literalmente al lado) no desayunaba. Comia a diferentes horas por culpa del trabajo por turnos empecé a comer más cosas como carne que llevaba mil sin comer, embutido... y empecé a experimentar ansiedad con la comida. 

No comía realmente guarrerias salvo embutido, queso, pan..en el curro no podía comer de verdad. así estaban todas.... Charos. 

La mayoria de las veces trabajaba de tardes:
Dormir hasta las 10-11 (era incapaz de madrugar) 11-12 comer comida (filete con lechuga, fajitas paella) trabajo físico horrible. donde comia un panecillo con queso a las 19.00 . A las 23 hambre..... y no poderme controlar... intentaba dormir sin comer. No Podia cenar en condicones en el curro a las 19.00 no Podia. Se manteniam de fumar 4-8 veces y de mierda. Eran felices yo un zombie con cansancio con Cada vez mas kg...

en vacaciones o dias libres me daba ansiedad y comia mucho no digo mierda hablo de comer. 

Ahora estoy un periodo antes de volver a eşe horrible curro. (Es mi destino. No tengo derecho a algo mejor) ahora desayuno por fin (8.00) Como (12.00) y cenk (18.00) no me adapto al horario extranjero a pesar de dormir 21-23 horas. Me da hambre de 12-18. A Veces es ansiedad. Cojo algo, cuando lo muerdo, se me pasa el hambre, es mental. Me vendroa bien estar ocupadq. Pero no sacó fuerzas para hacer deporte y tengo depresión.a veces dando un paseo lloro y me. tengo que volver a casa o me mareo de tanto estimulo 

No se como adaptarme a ese horario 6-8 desayuno. 12 cómida. 18 Cena.

Currando: 4.00 desayuno. 10.00 algo. 15.00 salgo a Casa. Hambre incontrolable Como a las 15 y a las 20.00 no me controlo
Currando tardes: 11 comer. 12-23 curro + transporte trayecto. 19 algo en el curro. 23 hambre brutal. 

No puedo comer bien en el curro. Algunos dias ni podia comer


La unica solucion q vuelva a la diets "Mitad estante de nevera" imaginando Que no puedo ocupar mas q eso en la nevera y nada en el congelador. Como cuando vivian con las locas.


Estoy probando a beber agua (Antaño no bebía mucho) bebo 2-3 litros forzados (al menos voy al baño he sido siempre extreñida) te, (siempre tome te a secas) y de picar chocolate puro o zanahorias huntadas con queso fresco (eso es lo único que comía una gorda gigante que hacía dieta y adelgazo muchísimo.... eso sí ahora le cuelga todo)

cuando curro (ya os puse horarios comida) no sacaba tiempo para hacer gimnasia. Y ahora tampoco. estoy siempre amargada (odio mi trabajo que no puedo cambiar), deprimida y sin ganas de nada . No tengo motivación porque deseo morirme pasivamente 

Me gustaría bajar 10 kg. Porque engorde 15. Q no se me van. Ni comiendo en horarios estables ahora q de momento no curro... No se como hacerlo. si currando siempre estoy pasando hambre porque no puedo comer en condiciones


----------



## srburbujarra (15 Sep 2015)

Os comlicaus mucho.
Desayunar fuerte,pero sin bollería y comer y cenar verduras con carne o pescado.

Enviado desde mi SM-G361F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> Las dos que veo que teniendo ambas 29 son delgadas. se meten ambas avena en el desayuno. Una de ellas además fruta y yogurt (todo lo echa en el mismo plato). En la cómoda suelen comer ensaladitas aunque también las vi alguna vez comida normal (carne y patatas todo cocido, espaguetti)
> 
> Las que veo que tienen 50 años y sorprendentemente tienen buen cuerpo (no típica Charo acjaparrada gorda-ancha pelo corto. sino esbelta, delgada "cuerpo de teen") se meten 2 panecillos con guarrería. Y parecen comer de todo en pequeñas cantidades
> 
> ...



El problema es que intentais comer bien durante tres dias y al cuarto os comeis un bocadillo, un bollo, una rosquilleta o cualquier mierda (incluido el embutido) que llevan azucar en la composicion. Asi es imposible salir del circulo de adiccion del azucar. El azucar produce un sindrome de abstinencia parecido a cualquier droga. En cuanto lo tomas aunque solo sea una vez a las tres horas aparece la ansiedad.

Cuando llevas una semana sin probarla en ninguna de sus formas (pan, bolleria, leche, edulcorantes, etc) la ansiedad se pasa, y al mes mas o menos es cuando te empiezas a encontrar bien.

Luego la industria alimentaria ya se ha encargado de demonizar las grasas para que la gente se atiborre de cereales y lacteos. Las grasas son la energia que necesita el cuerpo para funcionar. Se puede tomar toda la grasa que se quiera sin engordar siempre y cuando no le metas azucares al cuerpo.

Sin entrar a hacer la paleo se puede hacer una dieta teniendo en cuenta que el enemigo numero uno es el azucar. Para eso se puede comer basandose en:
- Carnes y pescado.
- Verduras
- Huevos.
- Frutos secos.
- Fruta fresca.
- Lacteos fermentados (quesos curados, yogures, cuajadas).
- Legumbres con moderacion.
- Y mucha grasa buena: aceite de oliva, aguacates, grasa de coco, mantequilla.

Si no se quiere eliminar los lacteos, nunca hay que tomar la leche fresca, la lactosa te va a producir el pico de azucar que debemos evitar. Los procesos de fermentacion eliminan la lactosa. Los fermentados se pueden endulzar con miel o estevia y con nada mas. No hay ningun cereal que no produzca pico de azucar-insulina en mayor o menor medida.

Si os molestais en leer la composicion de los productos envasados vereis que en absolutamente todos hay azucares, glucosas, lactosas y/o harinas refinadas. Hay que huir de todos ellos como de la peste.

Si se pretende adelgazar a buen ritmo y no se realiza mucha actividad fisica, tambien habria que eliminar la patata por su almidon y el arroz que tambien tiene un indice glucemico medio-alto.

Respecto a lo que comentas de amigas que comen de todo y estan delgadas, existen metabolismos privilegiados que queman el azucar tan rapido que no engordan. Pero eso cuando eres joven. Es un planteamiento cortoplacista.

El daño que les produce el azucar se ira haciendo patente cuando vayan cumpliendo años. Sobre todo las mujeres llegan a ciertas edades que los huesos les pasan factura, ademas de infinidad de enfermedades degenerativas. Cada cual que juegue cuanto quiera a la ruleta rusa.




> Me gustaría bajar 10 kg. Porque engorde 15. Q no se me van. Ni comiendo en horarios estables ahora q de momento no curro... No se como hacerlo. si currando siempre estoy pasando hambre porque no puedo comer en condiciones



Deja de tomar azucar en cualquiera de sus formas y lleva siempre encima frutos secos (avellanas, almendras crudas o tostadas) y higos secos, orejones, ciruelas pasas... No comas nada envasado y ni un gramo de azucar, y haz dos comidas fuertes sin limitar cantidades con todo lo de la lista de arriba, y al mes me cuentas.

Los higos y frutos secos los necesitaras la primera semana, luego ya vas viendo que la ansiedad baja mucho y aunque los lleves encima no tiras tanto de ellos.

Y por Dios, no le echeis sacarina, ni aspartamo al cafe, produce el mismo pico de insulina, por lo tanto engordan igual. Ni chicles, ni caramelos, que al final hay que explicarlo todo. Ya me he encontrado dos casos que empiezan y van con el chicle en la boca o con caramelos de propolio. Se estan hinchando de edulcorantes las putas subnormales.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Sep 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> Desayunar sin carbohidratos es sencillo, o café con leche + edulcorante o vaso de yogur líquido. Si desayunas potente puedes tomarte un par de huevos fritos.



Yo cada vez procuro comer menos cereales, pero en el desayuno no sé comer otra cosa, lo siento.:: De hecho me acabo de meter un colacao con tostadas que ya lo sé, es mucho azúcar, pero te alegran la mañana. ::

Luego suelo comer legumbre, verduras, hortalizas, algo de pescado, huevos, frutas, leche sin lactosa, leche de avena, queso fresco...y de vez en cuando pasta y arroz. Vamos, saltarse una paella....:::ouch::ouch::ouch: o una tortilla de patata.....:ouch:


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2015)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo cada vez procuro comer menos cereales, pero en el desayuno no sé comer otra cosa, lo siento.:: De hecho me acabo de meter un colacao con tostadas que ya lo sé, es mucho azúcar, pero te alegran la mañana. ::
> 
> Luego suelo comer legumbre, verduras, hortalizas, algo de pescado, huevos, frutas, leche sin lactosa, leche de avena, queso fresco...y de vez en cuando pasta y arroz. Vamos, saltarse una paella....:::ouch::ouch::ouch: o una tortilla de patata.....:ouch:



Si es un vicio que nos implantado y la gente no sabe desayunar de otra forma. Hace cincuenta años nuestros padres tomaban todos especial-k para desayunar (modo ironin on).

Si la gente supiese el devastador efecto que produce esa forma de desayunar se lo pensaria dos veces. Si desayunamos a las ocho de la mañana y comemos a las tres de la tarde, son siete horas todos los dias que nuestro organismo esta altamente acidificado. Es uno de los efectos mas inmediatos que produce el azucar, acidificar el organismo. Esto ya se lo estoy oyendo a los medicos (al fin). 

Que produce la acidificacion en el organismo?
- Primero de todo arrancar calcio de los huesos. El calcio se utiliza para equilibrar el ph y tiene que salir de alguna parte, huesos y dientes. Aqui tenemos el cultivo para la osteoporosis y caries.
Leche, tostada y zumito, una bomba de azucar. Y se supone que la leche es para el calcio, juas juas.

- Lo siguiente que produce la acidificacion es un deterioro del sistema circulatorio. El daño en la membrana celular ha de ser reparado y aparece el famoso colesterol. La funcion del colesterol es reparar este daño. Lo malo es cuando el daño es severo que hay demasiado colesterol en sangre y se producen los atascos y los infartos. TOMAR COLESTEROL NO SUBE EL COLESTEROL. El azucar es la causante tambien de esta pandemia moderna.

- Y finalmente la capa grasa que cubre todo el sistema nervioso tambien te la cargas poco a poco con el consumo de azucar. Aqui tenemos el Alzehimer, esclerosis y cantidad de enfermedades nerviosas degenerativas.

Pues eso, seguid con vuestro vaso de cafe con leche (con azucar) la tostadita (con mas azucar) y un par de cafes mañaneros (con mas azucar). Y del colacao ya ni hablo, es 80% azucar y harinas, 17 por ciento mierdas varias y 3% grasa de cacao.:XX:

Cuando tu organismo ha eliminado la necesidad de azucar, puedes tomarte tranquilamente la paellita de los domingos y la tortilla de patatas.


----------



## Ratona (15 Sep 2015)

Yo sigo sin saber que comer en el desayuno. Tortilla francesa con poco aceite... ???

Yo Tambien odio a los que se echan sacarina en cafe y comen bollos....

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 12:46 ----------

Lactosa es difícil eliminar.

Las píldoras anticonceptivas por razones que no entiendo llevan lactosa (como escipiente)

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 12:50 ----------

No como yogurt, pero el natural, sacia. Lo he comido estos días (yo que se por que, ya digo q no comía nunca)y he notado saciedad.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si es un vicio que nos implantado y la gente no sabe desayunar de otra forma. Hace cincuenta años nuestros padres tomaban todos especial-k para desayunar (modo ironin on).
> 
> Si la gente supiese el devastador efecto que produce esa forma de desayunar se lo pensaria dos veces. Si desayunamos a las ocho de la mañana y comemos a las tres de la tarde, son siete horas todos los dias que nuestro organismo esta altamente acidificado. Es uno de los efectos mas inmediatos que produce el azucar, acidificar el organismo. Esto ya se lo estoy oyendo a los medicos (al fin).
> 
> ...



::::::
Ya, pero el colacao es sagrado. A ver, si llevas razón seguro y me parece bastante sensato todo lo que escribes, pero mira, yo que llevo una vida sana y los análisis me salen bastante bien, algún vicio me tengo que dar,::y el colacao no me lo salto. En el resto se puede negociar, ::::
Unas preguntas: ¿los copos de avena naturales para el desayuno van mal? Has hablado del zumo ¿¿si es natural recién hecho y no se le echa azúcar, no puede ser malo no???


----------



## sada (15 Sep 2015)

Hoy en día hay leche sin lactosa en todos los supermercados..eso que tal va?
para desayunos contundentes veo que solo huevos...pero claro eso cada día es mucho huevo aunque sean con claras es monótono..alguna idea más?


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> Yo sigo sin saber que comer en el desayuno. Tortilla francesa con poco aceite... ???
> 
> Yo Tambien odio a los que se echan sacarina en cafe y comen bollos....
> 
> ...



A ver si consigo que entiendas varias cosas basicas:
- LA GRASA NO ENGORDA. Engorda si le metes azucares o harinas por el pico de insulila. Osea que tortilla con poco aceite no, CON MUCHO ACEITE. Le puedes untar encima mantequilla y no engorda si no tomas pan o azucar.

- La sacarina, el azucar, la glucosa, el aspartamo y los bollos. ES LO MISMO. Producen el mismo pico de insulina por lo tanto engordan lo mismo. Que no os vendan la moto.

Claro que el yogur sacia. Al fermentar queda lo menos malo de la leche, la proteina y la grasa. Evidentemente sacia.

Y ya te he puesto mas arriba tres tipos de desayunos que no incluyen ni azucar ni harinas (hidratos rapidos). Mi preferido Te o cafe con dos buenas cucharadas de cacao puro y miel.

La lactosa de la pildora no creo que te tenga que preocupar. Es una pildora ridiculamente pequeña la cantidad ira en consonancia a su tamaño. Es mas preocupante la que le echan a una salchicha o un chorizo, que es en grandes cantidades.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 14:18 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ::::::
> Ya, pero el colacao es sagrado. A ver, si llevas razón seguro y me parece bastante sensato todo lo que escribes, pero mira, yo que llevo una vida sana y los análisis me salen bastante bien, algún vicio me tengo que dar,::y el colacao no me lo salto. En el resto se puede negociar, ::::
> Unas preguntas: ¿los copos de avena naturales para el desayuno van mal? Has hablado del zumo ¿¿si es natural recién hecho y no se le echa azúcar, no puede ser malo no???




Bueno colacao, nesquik, cada uno se envenena como quiere. 

Me da la impresion de que eres joven todavia. Esos habitos no te haran daño hasta que tu metabolismo sea mas lento, en unos años. Si no tienes sobrepeso esque tu pancreas aun controla las cantidades insalubres de azucar que te metes. 

El tema de los huesos a las mujeres si que os deberia preocupar, ya que es un daño acumulativo, y que lleva a la osteoporosis, y eso no tiene sintomas cuando eres joven. Al menos ya sabeis que es lo que lo produce, cada cual que actue en consecuencia.

La avena es un cereal sin gluten, menos malo que el trigo, pero yo no lo tomaria a diario. Como todos los cereales y legumbres ademas de gluten contienen sustancias que perjudican la absorcion de minerales como el hierro, calcio, cinc, magnesio. Tiene un indice glucemico medio osea que el pico de insulina es menor que con una galleta, pero tambien lo produce.

El problema de esto no es tomarlo, es tomarlo a diario y como primera ingesta de la mañana.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (15 Sep 2015)

sada dijo:


> Hoy en día hay leche sin lactosa en todos los supermercados..eso que tal va?
> para desayunos contundentes veo que solo huevos...pero claro eso cada día es mucho huevo aunque sean con claras es monótono..alguna idea más?



La leche sin lactosa sufre un proceso por el cual se transforma la lactosa en dos azucares mas facilmente digeribles glucosa y galactosa. Es apto para los intolerantes? si. Engorda menos? NO, ENGORDA MAS.

Y desayunos ya el compañero Smith ha dado unas pistas. Es preferible el tipico zumo, a ser posible con toda su pulpa, o el cacao puro. Yo compro el de valor que esta en todos los supermercados. Es cacao y nada mas, no he encontrado de otras marcas, supongo que habra.


----------



## sada (15 Sep 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> La leche sin lactosa sufre un proceso por el cual se transforma la lactosa en dos azucares mas facilmente digeribles glucosa y galactosa. Es apto para los intolerantes? si. Engorda menos? NO, ENGORDA MAS.
> 
> Y desayunos ya el compañero Smith ha dado unas pistas. Es preferible el tipico zumo, a ser posible con toda su pulpa, o el cacao puro. Yo compro el de valor que esta en todos los supermercados. Es cacao y nada mas, no he encontrado de otras marcas, supongo que habra.



no sabía eso del proceso por el que transforma la lactosa en 2 azúcares y que engorda más..y yo comprando leche desnatada sin lactosa.


----------



## Fetuccini (15 Sep 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Necesito consejo.
> 
> Yo hago triatlón, y eso significa que entreno mucho y normalmente a una intensidad alta. El caso es que por mi constitución y metabolismo, a poco que me descuide, adelgazo o adelgazo mucho, cosa que no quiero e intento evitar a toda costa.
> 
> El caso es que como mucho, muchísimo, y aún así, puedo adelgazar, entponces las comidas como debería de acompañarlas para conseguir ese plus de calorias y seguir mas o menos en mi peso o ganando algo de peso,



El glucógeno es la gasolina preferida del músculo. Es una cadena de glucosas que el cuerpo puede obtener rápidamente para quemar y sacar la energía.

Si entrenas frecuentemente tienes que cargar de glucógeno y eso básicamente significa comer pasta, arroz, pan y patatas (métele algo de proteína). Durante el ejercicio intenso puedes sufrir una "pájara" que básicamente es quedarse sin glucógeno en el cuerpo para consumir: la "recarga" rápida tienes que hacerla con alimentos alto índice glucémico.

Como el hilo viene cargado de sectarios paleodiéticos te advierto de que van a atacar este mensaje por todos lados. Yo te emplazo a buscar por google dietas de maratonianos, ciclistas, triatletas... y también "carb-loading".

Eso sí: entrenando duro en cardio no vas a tener cuerpazo musculado. Vas a estar siempre muy fino. Si quieres ganar musculatura tienes que hacer el circuito de fuerza: comer más proteína y hacer pesas.


----------



## necromancer (15 Sep 2015)

Yo pensaba que eran los ácidos grasos, hay tejidos como el del corazón que siempre he creído que los ácidos grasos eran sus favoritos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 14:18 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Madre mía, estoy haciendo la compra y menudo follón... Mira, he comprado el.cacao ese que dices puro, y tengo miel en casa...ahora, ¿es bueno tomar té todos los días?


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> El glucógeno es la gasolina preferida del músculo. Es una cadena de glucosas que el cuerpo puede obtener rápidamente para quemar y sacar la energía.
> 
> Si entrenas frecuentemente tienes que cargar de glucógeno y eso básicamente significa comer pasta, arroz, pan y patatas (métele algo de proteína). Durante el ejercicio intenso puedes sufrir una "pájara" que básicamente es quedarse sin glucógeno en el cuerpo para consumir: la "recarga" rápida tienes que hacerla con alimentos alto índice glucémico.
> 
> ...



No me voy a extender mucho:
'La oxidación de los ácidos grasos es un mecanismo clave para la obtención de energía metabólica (ATP) por parte de los organismos aeróbicos. Dado que los ácidos grasos son moléculas muy reducidas, su oxidación libera mucha energía; en los animales, su almacenamiento en forma de triacilgliceroles es más eficiente y cuantitativamente más importante que el almacenamiento de glúcidos en forma de glucógeno.'

Esa via metabolica es para la que esta diseñado el organismo humano, pero que hoy en dia con la burrada de hidratos rapidos que metemos en la dieta no la usa nadie.

Tenemos un motor diesel que esta lleno de telarañas. Deja de echar gasolina (azucar) añade grasas (diesel) y tienes energia que no te la acabas.

No es casualidad que se este extendiendo como la polvora en la NBA en el tenis y otros deportes de primer nivel.


----------



## KinderWeno (15 Sep 2015)

Estoy aprendiendo un huevo con este hilo.


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Sep 2015)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Madre mía, estoy haciendo la compra y menudo follón... Mira, he comprado el.cacao ese que dices puro, y tengo miel en casa...ahora, ¿es bueno tomar té todos los días?



Es incluso muy recomendable. El té te sentará bien si es bueno. El de las bolsitas Hacendado es prescindible. En ese caso, mejor poleo o roiboos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Es incluso muy recomendable. El té te sentará bien si es bueno. El de las bolsitas Hacendado es prescindible. En ese caso, mejor poleo o roiboos.



Siempre es mejor el te que viene con la hoja entera para hacer en tetera, pero con las prisas a veces se tira de las bolsitas y no deja e ser te picado.

El de bolsita Te negro con canela es una delicia mezclado con el cacao y la miel.

Tanto el Te como el cacao son potentes antioxidantes.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (15 Sep 2015)

*Té verde*



Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Madre mía, estoy haciendo la compra y menudo follón... Mira, he comprado el.cacao ese que dices puro, y tengo miel en casa...ahora, ¿es bueno tomar té todos los días?



Nueve beneficios de beber té verde

Al té verde los científicos no cesan de encontrarle propiedades últimamente. Chi Pui Pang, de la Universidad de Hong Kong, ha demostrado que los antioxidantes que contiene (vitamina C, vitamina E, luteína y zeaxantina) pueden ser absorbidos por diferentes tejidos del ojo, incluida la retina, lo que previene el glaucoma y otras enfermedades oculares. También se ha comprobado científicamente que reduce las enfermedades de los dientes y las encías. Consumido con moderación (de 3 a 6 tazas al día) disminuye el riesgo de muerte por enfermedad cardiovascular, según un estudio publicado en la revista Arteriosclerosis, Thrombosis, and Vascular Biology: Journal of the American Heart Association. Y experimentos en ratones han revelado que ayuda a combatir la obesidad. 

Es más, un estudio realizado en la Escuela Médica de Atenas (Grecia) indica que 30 minutos después de beber una taza de té las grandes arterias del organismo se dilatan, lo que evita problemas circulatorios, aterosclerosis, etc. Además, uno de sus componentes, la epigalocatequina (EGC), promueve el crecimiento de las células óseas (osteoblastos) hasta un 79%, lo que fortalece los huesos, aumenta su mineralización y ayuda a prevenir la osteoporosis, tal y como se podía leer en la publicación Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry. 

A esto se suma que el consumo asiduo de té evita que la vesícula biliar se inflame. Sin olvidar que inhibe el crecimiento de las bacterias. Y en el cerebro, los polifenoles del té tienen un efecto protector sobre las células protectoras de dopamina, de manera que previene la enfermedad de Parkinson, según se desprende de un estudio dado a conocer en Biological Psychiatry. No en vano un antiguo proverbio chino reza: “Es mejor pasar tres días sin comida que uno sin té”. Eso sí, *no conviene beber nunca este brebaje demasiado caliente -es decir, a más de 60 ºC-*, porque se ha demostrado puede causar cáncer de garganta. 

__________________________________________________________

Eso sí, evita marcas blancas y hacendadas o puedes llegar a pensar que el té es un hierbajo del demonio.

Otra cosa para el público en general; entonces ¿avena sí o avena no?

Lo comento porque hay un médico naturista (_Miquel Pros_) que ha publicado un libro sobre la avena y le asigna extraordinarias propiedad nutritivas:

como cura la Avena.pdf

La avena, el alimento que ayuda a adelgazar y vivir más

Son muchos los nutricionistas, médicos y naturópatas que atribuyen a la avena incontables beneficios para la salud y el organismo, convirtiéndola, además,* en un elemento "imprescindible" en las dietas de adelgazamiento.*

Entre ellos destaca el doctor Míquel Pros, apóstol indiscutible de este alimento con propiedades "medicinales" que da pie a su libro _'Cómo cura la avena'._

"Gracias a su fórmula química, la avena *es un excelente diurético que actúa, además, como regulador metabólico*", explica este especialista que lleva "más de 35 años" prescribiendo la avena de forma habitual en sus tratamientos.

Entre los beneficios que reporta su consumo, el doctor Pros destaca el efecto terapéutico que tiene este cereal *para reducir el colesterol, el azúcar o la hipertensión y su capacidad para combatir el cansacio, aumentar la libido, mitigar el estrés* e incluso convertirse en un "aliado preventivo contra el cáncer de colón". Es más, añade tajante: "La avena puede prolongar la vida y añadir calidad a esta".

Así pues, en relación a otros cereales -como la cebada, el centeno, el arroz o el mijo- la avena es desde un punto de vista nutricional *"el cereal más completo" que existe dado que se acerca al nivel "óptimo" de aminoácidos esenciales* que el hombre necesita incorporar del exterior. *"Si lo complementamos en una de las cinco comidas del día con un poco de queso fresco o alguna leche ácida, estaríamos tomando una proteína completa*", explica este médico naturista.


*¿Cuándo es mejor tomar avena?*
Para este especialista, se trata de un alimento que *se puede tomar a cualquier hora del día,* si bien el momento "óptimo" sería a la hora de la cena, en forma de una crema hervida que se prepara mezclando tres cucharadas soperas de copos de avena con medio litro de agua y 150 gramos de una verdura (preferiblemente de temporada, bien sea apio, espinacas, alcachofas, puerros, zanahoria o tomate, "sin mezclar dos vegetales distintos). "Es rápida, contundente, nutre y nos faciltia el dormir bien porque actúa como un inductor del sueño", señala el doctor Pros.

Hervida es, además, como más terapéutica resulta la avena para el consumo, dado que desprende una sustancia mucilaginosa que protege la pared del intestino y la mucosa gástrica. Pero existen también otras formas de tomarla: *"yo la receto en el desayuno en forma de musli"*, cuenta el doctor Pros. Para ello, *se dejan en remojo los copos de avena durante la noche* y, a la hora de desayunar, se mezclan con una manzana troceada y dos cucharadas de yogur. "La gente adelgaza con toda seguridad porque nutre y provoca saciedad a la vez que ayuda a perder líquidos", detalla. Otra forma de consumir este ceral, sería añadiendo copos de avena a las ensaladas -como si se tratara de tropezones-, por ejemplo, en las comidas. 

¿Y para los más pequeños? En este caso, además de los muslis, este especialista recomienda los batidos de avena que se preparan mezclando uno o dos vasos de leche de avena con dos cucharadas soperas de copos de avena y medio plátano o media manzana. Además, explica, si se añade de un vaso a vaso y medio de zumo de arándanos podría ser una "estupenda merienda que los niños toleran muy bien y mejora su rendimiento".


*Dónde se compra la avena*
En la actualidad, se puede encontrar en casi cualquier supermercado, si bien este especialista recomienda el uso y consumo de avena procedente de cultivos ecológicos, en los que no se permite el uso de insecticidas y plaguicidas. De esta forma, señala, "evitamos riesgos de que queden restos en la cutícula externa del cereal".

Salud


----------



## Fetuccini (15 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No me voy a extender mucho:
> 'La oxidación de los ácidos grasos es un mecanismo clave para la obtención de energía metabólica (ATP) por parte de los organismos aeróbicos. Dado que los ácidos grasos son moléculas muy reducidas, su oxidación libera mucha energía; en los animales, su almacenamiento en forma de triacilgliceroles es más eficiente y cuantitativamente más importante que el almacenamiento de glúcidos en forma de glucógeno.'
> 
> Esa via metabolica es para la que esta diseñado el organismo humano, pero que hoy en dia con la burrada de hidratos rapidos que metemos en la dieta no la usa nadie.
> ...



Y aquí llega el sectario. El metabolismo de grasas no funciona para deportistas que queman muchísimo en aeróbico, básicamente fondistas, que es lo que preguntaba el otro forero.

Tú te has aprendido la receta de moda y se la metes con calzador a todo quisqui. No funciona así. La NBA o el tenis no son deportes de fondo, sino de explosión intermitente. No me compares un partido de baloncesto (40 minutos con interrupciones y descansos) o uno de tenis (más o menos lo mismo) con triatlón, maratón o ciclismo (2-3 horas en aeróbico superior continuado sin descanso).


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Sep 2015)

sada dijo:


> no sabía eso del proceso por el que transforma la lactosa en 2 azúcares y que engorda más..y yo comprando leche desnatada sin lactosa.



Y yo ::

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 22:17 ----------




antonio estrada dijo:


> Es incluso muy recomendable. El té te sentará bien si es bueno. El de las bolsitas Hacendado es prescindible. En ese caso, mejor poleo o roiboos.



El roiboos me gusta bastante.


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Siempre es mejor el te que viene con la hoja entera para hacer en tetera, pero con las prisas a veces se tira de las bolsitas y no deja e ser te picado.
> 
> El de bolsita Te negro con canela es una delicia mezclado con el cacao y la miel.
> 
> Tanto el Te como el cacao son potentes antioxidantes.



No. El té de bolsita lleva hojas y ramas. No es para nada lo mismo, y no solo por el aroma. El té negro de verdad es madurado varios años, como el vino. No pregunte como vuelven negros los tés de bolsa.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Siempre es mejor el te que viene con la hoja entera para hacer en tetera, pero con las prisas a veces se tira de las bolsitas y no deja e ser te picado.
> 
> El de bolsita Te negro con canela es una delicia mezclado con el cacao y la miel.
> 
> Tanto el Te como el cacao son potentes antioxidantes.



Me he tomado el cacao puro de valor con miel y madre qué delicia...:baba: es carillo pero con echarse un poco basta y siendo puro a la larga sale más barato. Eso sí, me lo he echado en leche desnatada sin lactosa, ::,


----------



## grga (15 Sep 2015)

Me parecen muy bien las distintas opiniones y formas de vida, a mi lo que me ha funcionado para bajar 7 u 8 kilos en 6 meses es hacer 45 minutos de elíptica 4 días a la semana, evito los azucares porque si he notado sus efectos sobre la ansiedad de comer. Respecto a los cereales también fue un grandisimo cambio empezar a usar la panificadora, antes de hacer yo el pan siempre me entraba ansiedad por comer patatas fritas, quicos, pipas y demás guarrerías de paquete, fue empezar a hacer mi propio pan y disminuyo el consumo de pan y la ansiedad de comer. Yo, la verdad, no voy a dejar ni el pan ni las legumbres, me parecen alimentos sanos si están bien preparados. Creo que lo importante es escuchar un poco a tu cuerpo, cuando me apetecen unas patatas fritas me las hago y punto (no creo q llegue la media ni una vez al mes), cada persona es un mundo y lo que sirve para uno a lo mejor no es lo óptimo para otro. Muchos problemas de peso son realmente problemas de cabeza, de estres hay mucha somatización que se convierte en aumento de peso.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Y aquí llega el sectario. El metabolismo de grasas no funciona para deportistas que queman muchísimo en aeróbico, básicamente fondistas, que es lo que preguntaba el otro forero.
> 
> Tú te has aprendido la receta de moda y se la metes con calzador a todo quisqui. No funciona así. La NBA o el tenis no son deportes de fondo, sino de explosión intermitente. No me compares un partido de baloncesto (40 minutos con interrupciones y descansos) o uno de tenis (más o menos lo mismo) con triatlón, maratón o ciclismo (2-3 horas en aeróbico superior continuado sin descanso).



Yo no sé cómo puede afectar exactamente la diferencia entre metabolizar grasas o hidratos a la hora de ejercicios tan prolongados (tres horas). Pero me vas a perdonar, creo que el que peca de sectario eres tú, no el otro forero.

Te explico por qué.

En el anterior mensaje que has escrito (no te cito de nuevo porque estoy desde el móvil) has reaccionado de una forma bastante agresiva, diciendo que lo de metabolizar grasas es poco menos que suicida, y le recomiendas al otro forero comer arroz, pasta y patatas. 

Voy por partes.

Desde que tengo uso de razón, me han inculcado las siguientes cosas:

-Si haces deporte, necesitas hidratos, o te dará una pájara.

-Es aconsejable comer algo rico en hidratos antes del ejercicio, e incluso durante, algo tipo barrita de cereales, etc.

-El cuerpo necesita glucosa, es MUY importante comer hidratos, o te quedarás sin energía.

Esto, de pasada, también lo has dado a entender tú. 

Bien, yo no tenía ningún motivo para dudar de esas afirmaciones. Sin embargo, me puse a experimentar, y las conclusiones son:

Puedo estar una semana sin comer casi nada de hidratos (muchas verduras, poquísima fruta, NADA de pan pasta, patatas o arroz), haciendo deporte, y por ejemplo el viernes, tras 12-15 horas EN AYUNAS hacer 10 km corriendo, 10 en bici, trabajar 6 horas, 10 km en bici, y llegar a casa SIN HAMBRE y lleno de energía. Al llegar del trabajo como, evidentemente, pero no estoy muerto de hambre ni me encuentro mal. Evidentemente, esto no es ser un maratoniano, ni hacer triatlón como dice el otro forero. Pero respecto al 90% de la población, lo que yo propongo se acerca más a lo que sería la actividad física "intensa". 

Entonces, ¿qué pasa? ¿Mi metabolismo es raro? ¿Tengo un don? ¿O más bien las afirmaciones que he puesto antes SON FALSAS y la gente las cree porque se las repiten? 

Yo no sigo la paleodieta porque no me parece científica; aunque curiosamente, como bastante parecido a lo que sería una paleodieta, pero sólo porque tras mucho probar, he llegado a comer alimentos parecidos porque me sientan bien.

¿Quién es el sectario? Quizás para correr 40 km lo que yo digo no sirva (nunca he corrido 40 km) pero joder, reconoce que eso sería LA EXCEPCIÓN, no la norma. Pero hablo de actividad física INTENSA. Y que dura una hora o más (un partido de fútbol 7 con cierta intensidad, o lo que he dicho antes de correr y bici).

Lo que no entiendo es que tengo amigos médicos y parecen inmunes a los hechos: les digo todo esto y me dicen que me va a dar una pájara y que si no como hidratos antes del deporte no voy a rendir. Les cuento lo de este post y me ignoran. ESO es ser sectario.

PD: yo no tengo respuestas, no soy médico ni nutricionista. Pero no soy estúpido. Cuando algo es blanco, viene en botella, y parece leche... No me cuadra que me digan que es agua. Sólo eso.

Un saludo y perdón por el tocho, que me he liado.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo puede afectar exactamente la diferencia entre metabolizar grasas o hidratos a la hora de ejercicios tan prolongados (tres horas). Pero me vas a perdonar, creo que el que peca de sectario eres tú, no el otro forero.
> 
> Te explico por qué.
> 
> ...



Suscribo por completo lo que dices. Y éso que me supongo bastante mayor que tú. Tengo 53 tacos y me alimento sin granos ni féculas desde hace más de 25. Calculo que tomaré a lo sumo unos 20 á 30 gramos de HC. Hago ejercicio en ayunas. Cuando iba al gimnasio una horita de elíptica antes de ir a trabajar y desayunaba en la oficina. Ahora me voy a correr con el perro y desayuno cuando vuelvo a casa.

Es como todo, hay gente que puede y gente que no. Porque no hay verdades absolutas. Los médicos, por su formación, tienden a aceptar sin rechistar las verdades absolutas. Es lógico, porque la medicina tiene que generalizar, para establecer protocolos de actuación que sean seguidos por todos los médicos.

Dicho lo cual, donde creo que coincido del todo es en esta frase:

_Yo no sigo la paleodieta porque no me parece científica; aunque curiosamente, como bastante parecido a lo que sería una paleodieta, pero sólo porque tras mucho probar, he llegado a comer alimentos parecidos porque me sientan bien._

A ti te sienta bien, luego es lo que a ti te vale. Por supuesto un nutricionista, o un endocrino o un enterao te dirán que ya verás luego, y que te vas a morir reventado o desnutrido. Ni puto caso. Si a ti te va bien, ya está bien.

Las cosas son buenas o malas en función de quién paga el informe. Así ha sido con la soja, con el aceite de oliva, con el pesacdo azul, con el colesterol ingerido, con el cerdo ibérico, con los frutos secos, con el consumo de huevos... Con todas y cada una de las cosas que relacionan nutrición con salud. Y la conclusión a la que puedes llegar como única es que, realmente, no tienen ni puta idea.

Una vez te convences de que los expertos no tienen ni puta idea, aceptas lo que dicen como simple panel de pruebas, lo pruebas tú y decides si te sirve o no.

Fin.


----------



## zentrado (16 Sep 2015)

A quien pueda interesar:

Udemy: CURSO DE SALUD DIGESTIVA


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Sep 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Suscribo por completo lo que dices. Y éso que me supongo bastante mayor que tú. Tengo 53 tacos y me alimento sin granos ni féculas desde hace más de 25. Calculo que tomaré a lo sumo unos 20 á 30 gramos de HC. Hago ejercicio en ayunas. Cuando iba al gimnasio una horita de elíptica antes de ir a trabajar y desayunaba en la oficina. Ahora me voy a correr con el perro y desayuno cuando vuelvo a casa.
> 
> Es como todo, hay gente que puede y gente que no. Porque no hay verdades absolutas. Los médicos, por su formación, tienden a aceptar sin rechistar las verdades absolutas. Es lógico, porque la medicina tiene que generalizar, para establecer protocolos de actuación que sean seguidos por todos los médicos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. Pero me niego a creer que la vía metabólica para extraer energía de las grasas y no de los hidratoa sea algo "raro" algo que sólo tengamos gente como usted y yo. No tiene sentido biológica ni evolutivamente. No me cuadra.

Dicho esto me alegra ver que hay gente que ha llegado a conclusiones parecidas a las mías por nedios similares.


Un saludo.

PD: Tengo 30 tacos.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Pero me niego a creer que la vía metabólica para extraer energía de las grasas y no de los hidratoa sea algo "raro" algo que sólo tengamos gente como usted y yo. No tiene sentido biológica ni evolutivamente. No me cuadra.
> 
> Dicho esto me alegra ver que hay gente que ha llegado a conclusiones parecidas a las mías por nedios similares.
> 
> ...



Pero claro que no somos bichos raros. Bueno, yo sí lo soy, pero no por ésto ::

Mi mujer es china. Lleva casi 3 años viviendo en España. Mientras vivíamos allí, su alimentación era la tradicional en China: comía arroz o fideos todos los días y nunca verduras frescas, solo cocinadas. Le parecía imposible comerse una ensalada cada día.

En estos tres años, con esta alimentación, ha perdido algo de peso, y dice que, en general, se encuentra mucho mejor. Padecía de estreñimiento, que ha superado y dice encontrarse más activa y fuerte. De salud, también fenomenal.

Si un gorila español de 90 kg y una chinita de 47 kg encuentran unas mejoras similares, a lo mejor muchos millones de personas los encontrarán. No digo todo el mundo, porque se trata precisamente de acabar con las generalizaciones, pero muchos.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (16 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Pero me niego a creer que la vía metabólica para extraer energía de las grasas y no de los hidratoa sea algo "raro" algo que sólo tengamos gente como usted y yo. No tiene sentido biológica ni evolutivamente. No me cuadra.
> 
> Dicho esto me alegra ver que hay gente que ha llegado a conclusiones parecidas a las mías por nedios similares.
> 
> ...



Las bases las puso el profesor Loren Cordain que precisamente se ocupo de triatletas y ciclistas en sus estudios.

El gran problema es que cuando algunos ignorantes leen paleodieta, piensan que consiste en comer chuletones todo el dia, y nada mas lejos de la realidad. Los hidratos tienen su parte importante en la dieta, pero no cualquier hidrato. los primeros de la lista son todos los hidratos procedentes de fruta y verdura. Y despues tenemos toda la lista de tuberculos poco feculentos.

Los autores del estudio “descubrieron” que cierto tipo de carbohidratos eran más eficaces a la hora de regenerar el glucógeno muscular y son la glucosa (alimento no paleolítico) junto con los almidones presentes en los plátanos, patatas, boniatos.

Yo no hago maratones, pero cuando hace falta una mano en obra, o llega un camion de material, me pego perfectamente seis horas subiendo y bajando peso (a veces mucho peso) y no llegas a casa con bajon ni falta de energia. Algunos dias llego a comer a las cinco de la tarde.

Lo primero que sorprende el primer año, es como con la misma actividad fisica, se aumenta de masa muscular con mucha facilidad.

Y tiene Ud mucha razon, no puede ser que en solo 10.000 años comiendo cereales, los otros 500.000 sin cereales fuese esa la ruta metabolica preferida del organismo. Y ya no hablemos de los últimos 100 donde el consumo de azucar per capita roza lo dantesco. Bioquimicamente los seres humanos somos practicamente igual que hace 100.00 años. Es de cajon.


----------



## Ratona (16 Sep 2015)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Y yo ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 22:17 ----------
> 
> ...



El roiboos creo que interacciona con la pildora anticonceptiva. Me puse a buscar tes que interaccionasen y hay un cumulo de contradicciones.



Uno de mis problemas, por lo que os conté hace 2 o 3 páginas, que deje de desayunar por los cambios contantes de horarios etc...

Es que me da muchisima hambre por la tarde-noche. Y por la mañana no suelo tener hambre. Como porque hay que desayunar y todo eso. 

Y me jode mucho. Porque lo suyo sería cenar poco, pero me entra la puta ansiedad.....

Ya no sé si tomarme pastillas para dormirme pronto tras la cena ligera y asi no me entra el "ansia puta" de comer.



Una de las cosas que mas me ayudo a autocontrolarme, era que estuve mas de mes y medio a puntando lo que comia a diario. Y luego buscando las kcalorías. Ahí me di cuenta. Y de las cosas que más kcal suman son el aceite (que ya lo echaba con un medidor, 5 ml = 83 kcal ) y el puto pan. Y algunos embutidos que calcule que cada loncha eran 15 kcal. Y poniendote 6 con una rebanada de pan.... una burrada.


pero bueno como bien habeis explicado la cosa no es contar calorías, sino restringir los hidratos y azucares. 

Restringir el pan 100% me va a costar mucho. Es una de las cosas que sse me viene a la cabeza cuando tengo hambre. Pan blanco crujiente con algo xD.



Hoy he desayunado huevo cocido (alguien trajo huevos cocidos). Se le echa un poco sal y pimienta. Está bueno. 

No sé si podría ser uno de los desayunos paleo. xD


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Sep 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> Hoy he desayunado huevo cocido (alguien trajo huevos cocidos). Se le echa un poco sal y pimienta. Está bueno.
> 
> No sé si podría ser uno de los desayunos paleo. xD



No "hay que" nada. Solo "hay que" beber agua, lo demás es todo opcional en la vida.

Es un desayuno adecuado si a tí te va bien. Tengo una compañera que corre medias maratones y todos los días va a correr antes de venir a trabajar. desayuna en la oficina un huevo cocido y una ensalada de pepino, tomate, jamón de pavo y atún. Yo a veces desayuno una ensalada con una lata de atún, o huevos revueltos, o lo que quedó anoche, que me he llegado a desayunar una berenjena rellena, sin piedad ::

Otras temporadas no desayuno, según si me apetece. Me gustaría comer cuando tengo hambre en lugar de "a la hora de comer". Esta mañana he desayunado un vaso grande de kéfir y una taza de té, he comido una ensalada de coliflor con pepino, cebolleta y atún y cenaré un muslo de pollo al horno con champiñones. Probablemente me comeré un par de manzanas cuando llegue a casa sobre las 18:00. Como lo vea.

Come las cosas que te sienten bien, y dentro de ellas que te sea cómodo y agradable. Y si no te gusta cocinar, no te pringues mucho. El pollo al horno se hace solo, la ensalada me he hecho para dos días, este tipo de trucos.


----------



## hightower (16 Sep 2015)

Funciovago dijo:


> Complétamente de acuerdo, y se ha demostrado más de una vez. Si te propones comer X calorías que son menos de tu gasto calórico vas a adelgazar, si o si, da igual que sea comida basura o comida sana. De hecho hay dietas a base de comer doritos y oreos que funcionan.
> 
> Esto no quiere decir que sea lo idóneo, ni lo más fácil, pero funcionar funciona. A veces la gente se monta demasiadas películas con las macros, número de comidas... y lo más importante para adelgazar es eso.
> 
> ...



No tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es tener un cuerpo con propensión a coger peso, pero ni puta idea.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Sep 2015)

hightower dijo:


> No tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es tener un cuerpo con propensión a coger peso, pero ni puta idea.



Yo, al menos, sí. Comiendo así y haciendo un montón de deporte que hago, hora y media diaria y los fines de semana hasta 4 horas y no lo puedo evitar.

Claro que muchos lo sabemos. Por éso decimos que todos somos diferentes, que los rendimientos son distintos, que nada es igual para todos.


----------



## Ratona (16 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> (...)
> Y por Dios, no le echeis sacarina, ni aspartamo al cafe, produce el mismo pico de insulina, por lo tanto engordan igual. Ni chicles, ni caramelos, que al final hay que explicarlo todo. Ya me he encontrado dos casos que empiezan y van con el chicle en la boca o con caramelos de propolio. Se estan hinchando de edulcorantes las putas subnormales.



Tengo entendido que los edulcorantes artificiales tienen de ventaja:
-No son hiperglucémicos, no suben el azúcar en sangre.
-No son calóricos. 

Desventajas:
-Son veneno puro.
-Hígado graso si se toman exageradamente (también pasa con la fructosa).


Por tanto eran buenos para los diabéticos por lo de que no les sube el azúcar, pero malos porque un diabetico si toma todo de productos que pone "sin azucar" le meten edulcorantes y le joden el hígado. 


De todas formas a mi nunca me ha llamado la atencion esa tontería de la sacarina y el bollo que ves a tanta gente así. Obsesion con no echar azucar en el cafe pero luego se meten un bollo.


En mi casa de hecho no tengo azúcar ni edulcorantes.


----------



## sada (16 Sep 2015)

grga dijo:


> Me parecen muy bien las distintas opiniones y formas de vida, a mi lo que me ha funcionado para bajar 7 u 8 kilos en 6 meses es hacer 45 minutos de elíptica 4 días a la semana, evito los azucares porque si he notado sus efectos sobre la ansiedad de comer. Respecto a los cereales también fue un grandisimo cambio empezar a usar la panificadora, antes de hacer yo el pan siempre me entraba ansiedad por comer patatas fritas, quicos, pipas y demás guarrerías de paquete, fue empezar a hacer mi propio pan y disminuyo el consumo de pan y la ansiedad de comer. Yo, la verdad, no voy a dejar ni el pan ni las legumbres, me parecen alimentos sanos si están bien preparados. Creo que lo importante es escuchar un poco a tu cuerpo, cuando me apetecen unas patatas fritas me las hago y punto (no creo q llegue la media ni una vez al mes), cada persona es un mundo y lo que sirve para uno a lo mejor no es lo óptimo para otro. Muchos problemas de peso son realmente problemas de cabeza, de estres hay mucha somatización que se convierte en aumento de peso.



cuéntame más sobre tu experiencia...yo acabo de empezar con la elíptica hace un mes +-, en casa obviamente..y llevo una semana haciéndolo en ayunas, pongo el despertador y con los ojos pegado la hago 20/25 minutos.. pero controlando las pulsaciones (60& FCM) por es de no perder músculo..y claro es que casi no me muevo...parece como si no hiciese nada..aún es pronto para ver resultados.


----------



## grga (16 Sep 2015)

Te aclaro mi punto de partida porq no todos somos iguales ni partimos de la misma situación. Varon, 39 años, estaba con unos 88 kilos, 1,80m de estatura. Empeze con la elíptica, primero con 30 minutos 4 días a la semana, lunes - martes y jueves - viernes. La primera semana con un programa flojito y la segunda uno mas duro. Cada dos semanas aumentaba el tiempo 5 minutos, al llegar a la hora de ejercicio me mantuve ahí. Por cierto, aprovecho el ejercicio para darle al Ingles (Pimsleur es tu amigo) así que no voy tampoco a saco. El ejercicio lo hago en ayunas de 6:30 a 7:30. Es claro que el ejercicio te aumenta el apetito, lo noto sobre todo a la hora de la comida, pero también te quita ansiedad, por la noche apenas ceno por falta de apetito. Entre el ejercicio y empezar a comer pan casero he perdido 8 kilos en unos 6 meses. Primero pierdes volumen y luego peso. De todos modos los estudios lo que dicen es que a partir de los 40 lo que comas no es tan relevante como el ejercicio que hagas
Exercise Has the Biggest Impact on Our Waistlines as We Age | Big Think
asi que por salud es mejor hacer ejercicio que andarse con dietas milagro que no sirven para nada. Tengo claro que los azucares te pegan subidones y bajones tanto en el animo como en la actividad, yo al menos lo noto. Respecto a las harinas pues probablemente también aunque yo no lo he notado, además la famosa dieta mediterránea tiene pan y legumbres así que no seamos tan talibanes. No soy obsesivo con mi peso ni con mi dieta, me puse a hacer ejercicio por salud no por estética y la verdad me ha ido bien. El pan empecé a hacerlo yo mismo porque aquí el pan es una mierda. Creo que hay que ponerse con el ejercicio pero sin obsesionarse con la bascula, lo importante no es el peso sino sentirse bien.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Sep 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> El roiboos creo que interacciona con la pildora anticonceptiva. Me puse a buscar tes que interaccionasen y hay un cumulo de contradicciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui el problema esta en reprogramarse de tantas mentiras que llevamos escuchando sobre alimentacion:

Mentiras:
- Las grasas engordan y hay que comer todo light.
- Engordas segun las calorias que ingieras y hay que contarlas.
- Hay que comer de todo un poco.
- Hay que tomar mucha leche para tener calcio y huesos fuertes.

Verdades:
- Engordas si ingieres azucares, edulcorantes y harinas refinadas por el pico de insulina. La grasa no engorda. 
- No hay que contar calorias mientras no ingieras azucares, y hay que ingerir mucha mas grasa.
- No hay que comer de todo. Hay grupos de alimentos sospechosos y la paleo da la pista. Cada uno debe comprobar que le sienta bien o mal. Aqui hay temas geneticos.
- Las unicas fuentes de calcio fiables son las hojas verdes y frutos secos. La leche es descalcificante.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 21:15 ----------




hightower dijo:


> No tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es tener un cuerpo con propensión a coger peso, pero ni puta idea.



Eso no existe. Lo que hay son personas que manejan peor el azucar que otras personas.

Te garantizo que dejas el azucar, las harinas y los edulcorantes y en seis meses estas en tu peso. Si ya se, la hecatombe para los vendedietas y la mitad de la industria alimentaria.

Y lo mas bonito poniendote hasta el ojete de comer y sin pasar hambre.


----------



## hightower (17 Sep 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo, al menos, sí. Comiendo así y haciendo un montón de deporte que hago, hora y media diaria y los fines de semana hasta 4 horas y no lo puedo evitar.
> 
> Claro que muchos lo sabemos. Por éso decimos que todos somos diferentes, que los rendimientos son distintos, que nada es igual para todos.



Claro, y yo cuando me hacia corriendo 45- 50 km todas las semanas llegue a bajar a 80 kg, con mi 1.80, pero eso es estar en estado de guerra, no siempre se tiene ni tiempo ni fuerzas para estar centrado en eso. Una hora y media de deporte al día exige que tu vida gire en torno a sacar tiempo para hacer eso todos los días, y eso respetándote las lesiones.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Sep 2015)

hightower dijo:


> Claro, y yo cuando me hacia corriendo 45- 50 km todas las semanas llegue a bajar a 80 kg, con mi 1.80, pero eso es estar en estado de guerra, no siempre se tiene ni tiempo ni fuerzas para estar centrado en eso. Una hora y media de deporte al día exige que tu vida gire en torno a sacar tiempo para hacer eso todos los días, y eso respetándote las lesiones.



Así es. Llego a casa de trabajar, me cambio, cojo al perro y a correr, el sábado y el domingo andada larga, a veces hasta 30 km antes de comer. No hay otra. Hay gente que lo tiene fácil y quien lo tiene difícil si quiere tener el peso a raya.

¿Tiempo? fuerzas? ¿Qué hay más importante que tú mismo? ¿Ver la TV? pasa lo mismo que con cocinar y lo mismo que con todo. Lo principal es la actitud. Se divide en quieres/no quieres.


----------



## Johnny Drama (17 Sep 2015)

> Te garantizo que dejas el azucar, las harinas y los edulcorantes y en seis meses estas en tu peso. Si ya se, la hecatombe para los vendedietas y la mitad de la industria alimentaria.



Y al café que le echamos si no es azucar o edulcorante. Sin nada? Hablo de café solo.
La cerveza y el vino son tolerables?

Yo es que el resto lo puedo manejar, pero sin café, vino y birra no puedo vivir...


----------



## sada (17 Sep 2015)

yo lo que llevo peor son desayunos y cenas, no se desayunar sin leche...


----------



## Sor Hortiga (17 Sep 2015)

Este hilo me está resultando muy interesante. Permitidme, por favor, que explaye un poco. 

A mis 44 años no tengo problemas de salud, estoy delgado, tengo energía, análisis perfectos y ni una sola carie, pero llevo un tiempo revisitando mis ideas sobre nutrición, a la que, por otro lado, siempre he prestado atención, y por eso me gustaría comentar mis dudas sobre lo que he leído.

Actualmente no como apenas alimentos procesados, evito el azucar y restrinjo los cereales. Aún así, cada día tomo un par de cucharadas de muesli bio (del que no lleva ningún azucar añadido, solo alguna fruta seca) y frutos secos crudos (que añado yo) con yogur. También cada día como una rebanada de pan de espelta biológica integral (hecho por mí, con masa madre). Ocasionalmente también consumo basmati bio integral y tortas de maiz. Patatas un par de veces por semana.

Soy consciente de que debo reducir esta ingesta de carbohidratos, pero me gustaría hacerlo gradualmente y no sé muy bien por dónde empezar. ¿Algún consejo? 

Luego tengo dudas con alimentos concretos.
La miel, por ejemplo, dejé de tomarla -a pesar que que mi cuñado es apicultor aficionado- a raiz de leer varios informes que la asimilaban con el azucar. Sería una gran alegría saber que se puede uno endulzar la vida con ella. Llevo meses sin probar algo realmente dulce.


Chocolate. Tomo el de 99% que me encanta, pero ocasionalmente pico del de mi mujer, de 90%. (lo más dulce que tomo).
Salsa de tomate. Procuro hacerla yo, sin azucar, pero a veces por falta de tiempo, la tomo procesada.
Jamón cocido, por comodidad también lo tomo, aunque a menudo lleva lactosa y azucar.
Estos tres casos, chocolate 90%, tomate frito industrial y jamón cocido, son ejemplos de azucar dificilmente evitable.... ¿Qué pensáis?¿Son tolerables estas cantidades de azucar o desequilibran todo el sistema?

Queso y yogur. El queso, los quesos, me encantan. Leche no tomo, del yogur y el kefir podría pasar, pero el queso... Sé que los lácteos se deben evitar pero...¿Qué cantidad se consideraría admisible en la paleodieta?¿Como afectan al cuerpo?

Legumbres... Puedo pasar sin ellas, pero a veces son tan socorridas. Un buen hummus, por ejemplo, servido con zanahorias crudas... ¿Qué problemas presenta?

Alcohol. Con el vino me pasa como con el queso. Me encanta, y más juntos. Actualmente me limito a tomarlo durante los fines de semana sin mucho control. El aporte calórico no me preocupa, pero... ¿El tema del azucar cómo va? ¿Tomar una copa de tinto equivale a meterse azucar a cucharadas?

En fin, perdón por el tocho y a ver si me podéis orientar. Gracias!


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Este hilo me está resultando muy interesante. Permitidme, por favor, que explaye un poco.
> 
> A mis 44 años no tengo problemas de salud, estoy delgado, tengo energía, análisis perfectos y ni una sola carie, pero llevo un tiempo revisitando mis ideas sobre nutrición, a la que, por otro lado, siempre he prestado atención, y por eso me gustaría comentar mis dudas sobre lo que he leído.
> 
> ...




Según mi experiencia, no se trata de desterrar ese grupo alimentos. Con reducir el consumo general a niveles muy pequeños se obtienen los mismos resultados. Es decir, no hay ninguna diferencia entre no tomar nada de azúcar o un día a la semana comer un postre dulce. El cuerpo no se "altera" por comer algo puntualmente, es la alimentación del día a día lo que marca la diferencia

El pensar que comer 1 gramo de azúcar o una galleta va a cambiar algo no es una dieta, es una obsesión

Mi opinión claro


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (17 Sep 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Así es. Llego a casa de trabajar, me cambio, cojo al perro y a correr, el sábado y el domingo andada larga, a veces hasta 30 km antes de comer. No hay otra. Hay gente que lo tiene fácil y quien lo tiene difícil si quiere tener el peso a raya.
> 
> ¿Tiempo? fuerzas? ¿Qué hay más importante que tú mismo? ¿Ver la TV? pasa lo mismo que con cocinar y lo mismo que con todo. Lo principal es la actitud. Se divide en quieres/no quieres.



Qué hay más importante que uno mismo? Pues tus hijos por ejemplo.

"Imaginemos", Te levantas a las 7:00 de la mañana, te aseas, preparas tu desayuno y el de los niños, sales de casa a las 8:00 h de la mañana y llegas a las 20:00 h, entre uno y su mujer tienen que preparar la cena, la comida del día siguiente, la ropa de los niños y la propia, bañar a los niños,... acabas a las 22:30 de hacer todo y todavía te queda sacar el perro (el único ejercicio del día), pero has de volver pronto que al día siguiente hay que madrugar para empezar de nuevo. 

La única manera es quitar horas de sueño, pero ojo, que dormir poco también engorda.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (17 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Según mi experiencia, no se trata de desterrar ese grupo alimentos. Con reducir el consumo general a niveles muy pequeños se obtienen los mismos resultados. Es decir, no hay ninguna diferencia entre no tomar nada de azúcar o un día a la semana comer un postre dulce. El cuerpo no se "altera" por comer algo puntualmente, es la alimentación del día a día lo que marca la diferencia
> 
> El pensar que comer 1 gramo de azúcar o una galleta va a cambiar algo no es una dieta, es una obsesión
> 
> Mi opinión claro



Eso parece lo más intuitivo, pero, en algunos de los comentarios que hemos leído, da la impresión de que el azucar actúa a veces como catalizador, precipitando un proceso incluso en pequeñas cantidades. Incluso se le compara con una droga.

Por cierto, otra pregunta ¿Qué pasa con las zanahorias cocidas o la cebolla "pochada"? Decidme que no hay problema con ellas y me empiezo a poner ciego a carrot cake.


----------



## Raullucu (17 Sep 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Y al café que le echamos si no es azucar o edulcorante. Sin nada? Hablo de café solo.



Intenta tomarlo sin nada. Yo en su día ponía el grito en el cielo como tú y muchos otros, pero ahora me parece absurdo matar el sabor de una buena taza de buen café endulzándolo.


----------



## grga (17 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Este hilo me está resultando muy interesante. Permitidme, por favor, que explaye un poco.
> 
> A mis 44 años no tengo problemas de salud, estoy delgado, tengo energía, análisis perfectos y ni una sola carie, pero llevo un tiempo revisitando mis ideas sobre nutrición, a la que, por otro lado, siempre he prestado atención, y por eso me gustaría comentar mis dudas sobre lo que he leído.
> 
> ...



Desde mi punto de vista te respondiste a ti mismo en las 3 primeras frases, estas bien y te sientes bien, entonces en base a q tienes q reducir tu consumo de hidratos de carbono. En este tema no hay ninguna formula que sirva para todo el mundo asi q lo q vale es la experiencia personal.
Si algo funciona no lo toques.
Lo perfecto es enemigo de lo bueno.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (17 Sep 2015)

grga dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista te respondiste a ti mismo en las 3 primeras frases, estas bien y te sientes bien, entonces en base a q tienes q reducir tu consumo de hidratos de carbono. En este tema no hay ninguna formula que sirva para todo el mundo asi q lo q vale es la experiencia personal.
> Si algo funciona no lo toques.
> Lo perfecto es enemigo de lo bueno.



Gracias. Lo que dices tiene sentido, pero hay efectos acumulativos que no salen a relucir hasta que es demasiado tarde. De todas formas no aspiro a la perfección, sino a seguir mejorando y a seguir aprendiendo. Un saludo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Y al café que le echamos si no es azucar o edulcorante. Sin nada? Hablo de café solo.
> La cerveza y el vino son tolerables?
> 
> Yo es que el resto lo puedo manejar, pero sin café, vino y birra no puedo vivir...



A ver, para que esto funcione primero hay que desintoxicarse. Para eso sin medias tintas bien hecho, un mes paleo estricta.

Nuestro cuerpo en un mes activa de sobra la oxidacion de las grasas. Al no tomar azucares ni sal el paladar recupera el gusto natural de los alimentos.

Los unicos endulzantes permitidos la miel y la estevia. Nada como la miel. Yo me tomo buenos cafes sin nada, no me costo para nada acostumbrarme. Si endulzas con mucha miel o tomas mucha fruta, tambien adelgazaras pero a un ritmo un poco mas lento.

Si eres un tipo grande y con bastante sobrepeso te encantara poder comer sin limite carnes, pescado y verduras y las piezas mas grasas. Los frutos secos sin cortarse. Tan caloricos que son y ahora te puedes poner hasta el culo de pipas, almendras, pistachos...

En cuanto a bebidas alcoholicas deja descansar el cuerpo ese mes. Despues toma algo de vino, y cuando llegues a tu peso puedes tomar ya cerveza de vez en cuando.

Estas reglas sobre las bebidas son la teoria en la practica ya lo iras viendo. Yo llevo dos años en mi peso y casi desde el primer momento alguna cerveza y algun vino, y algun gintonic. Nada de eso puede ser a diario.
Este verano he bebido cerveza como un cosaco y practicamente no he cogido nada de peso.

Si te acostumbras a comer bien te puede pasar como a mi que tuve que meter un dia de bocata y otro de patatas asadas con alioli para no adelgazar mas. Y llegan fiestas y bebo como el que mas, luego al orden.


----------



## Johnny Drama (17 Sep 2015)

*___*



> En cuanto a bebidas alcoholicas deja descansar el cuerpo ese mes. Despues toma algo de vino, y cuando llegues a tu peso puedes tomar ya cerveza de vez en cuando.



Gracias por tu respuesta Karlos. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En mi caso mido 1,76 y peso 65/66 kgs. Para mí estoy en mi peso. He bajado 8 kgs en 1 año quitándome harinas, azúcar, no cenando hidratos, algo de deporte.
Lo que busco es hacer dieta más saludable, mantener, no adelgazar más. No me va la miel, así que probaré la stevia y cerveza y vino los findes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Este hilo me está resultando muy interesante. Permitidme, por favor, que explaye un poco.
> 
> A mis 44 años no tengo problemas de salud, estoy delgado, tengo energía, análisis perfectos y ni una sola carie, pero llevo un tiempo revisitando mis ideas sobre nutrición, a la que, por otro lado, siempre he prestado atención, y por eso me gustaría comentar mis dudas sobre lo que he leído.
> 
> ...



Te voy a dar mi opinion sincera...estas comiendo BIEN.


Desde una perspectiva paleo casi te diria que tambien, me explico. La paleodieta nos enseña un camino basado en la genetica de nuestros ancestros. Eso son solo unas guias para que cada uno vaya adaptando su dieta a sus necesidades geneticas.

Hay una serie de alimentos que aun no considerandose paleo pueden encajar en ciertas geneticas. Enemigos principales azucares refinados, aditivos, edulcorantes y consevantes. Luego los lacteos, los cereales y las legumbres segundos enemigos.

Lacteos: Yo no puedo tomar con la paleo descubri que era alergico a la caseina. Quien no tiene ese problema puede consumir lacteos. Mejor quesos y yogures que eliminan la lactosa. Mejor de cabra y oveja. Las geneticas nordicas aceptan genial los lacteos. 

Cereales: Cualquiera que no tenga gluten. El arroz el primero y si es entero mejor. El arroz no da problemas.

Bebidas alcoholicas: El vino perfecto y la cerveza de vez en cuando tampoco hay problema. De vez en cuando no es a diario. El vino con moderacion incluso a diario.

Legumbres: Mientras no sea la base de tu alimentacion no hay ningun problema. BIen remojadas y bien cocinadas.

Miel: puedes consumir toda la que quieras, incluso hay reposteria con harina de almendra, mantequilla y miel es una pasada.

Cacao: Ni 70 ni 80 ni 99%. Lo venden 100% consumelo con total tranquilidad. Mezclalo con mantequilla, con miel, con harina de almendra, con cafe, con te, con mas miel. Otra pasada.

De tus tres minifuentes de azucar la unica preocupante es el tomate frito, le echan cantidades indecentes. El jamon cocido es la pelicula protectora solo y el chocolate 90% poco y no es azucar es edulcorante. Tienes chocolate puro con stevia mejor ese.

Yo hago paleo algo mas estricta que tu pero tu alimentacion tiene en cuenta lo realmente importante, si te sientes bien continua con ella. Como mucho aumenta algo la ingesta de verduras y grasas saludables.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 22:19 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Según mi experiencia, no se trata de desterrar ese grupo alimentos. Con reducir el consumo general a niveles muy pequeños se obtienen los mismos resultados. Es decir, no hay ninguna diferencia entre no tomar nada de azúcar o un día a la semana comer un postre dulce. El cuerpo no se "altera" por comer algo puntualmente, es la alimentación del día a día lo que marca la diferencia
> 
> El pensar que comer 1 gramo de azúcar o una galleta va a cambiar algo no es una dieta, es una obsesión
> 
> Mi opinión claro



Si no tienes intolerancias o alergias te doy la razon con lacteos y legumbres...pero con el azucar y los cereales no.

Lo explico: 

Legumbres: ningun problema tomarlas puntualmente. Mucha proteina y nada de azucarws.

Lacteos: Si son fermentados ningun problema. Sin lactosa no hay azucar.

Cereales: aqui se empieza a joder el asunto. Te lo dice alguien que solo toma un bocata a la semana. Ese dia la digestion es mas pesada y a las horas aparece una sensacion de hambre poco agradable.

Azucar: Gracias a Dios te sabe a rayos. Pero si aun asi te tomas un dulce al dia siguiente te pegas 24 horas con un hambre atroz. Aqui notas de verdad que es una puta droga y como tal te la pide el cuerpo. No te qiedan ganas de repetir a la semana siguiente.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 22:26 ----------




Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Eso parece lo más intuitivo, pero, en algunos de los comentarios que hemos leído, da la impresión de que el azucar actúa a veces como catalizador, precipitando un proceso incluso en pequeñas cantidades. Incluso se le compara con una droga.
> 
> Por cierto, otra pregunta ¿Qué pasa con las zanahorias cocidas o la cebolla "pochada"? Decidme que no hay problema con ellas y me empiezo a poner ciego a carrot cake.



Exacto el azucar bien lejos. Me pedi un Te frio en una heladeria y me pusieron uno industrial. NO se cuanta azucar llevaba eso, casi echo la pota. Y mal cuerpo y sensacion de hambre molesta que me duro.

Que coño va a pasar con la zanahoria y la cebolla? Son dos alimentos no procesados y hidratos de altisima calidad. Esos son los hidratos que hay que comer.

Por favor no confundais hidratos rapidos azucar y cereales con hidratos lentos, verduras, tuberculos, cruciferas,etc. Los segundos no pueden faltar en la dieta.


----------



## el niño de boston (17 Sep 2015)

Mis cinco estrellas..


----------



## Thepunisher85 (18 Sep 2015)

Bueno, como formo parte de la paleosecta, me toca poner el tocho 'he venido a hablar de mi libro MODE'

Empece a levantar hierros y otros deportes a los 15 años mas o menos. Colateralmente, pues en un gimnasio vas aprendiendo de uno en uno los mitos de la nutricion. Comia asi, sin plantearme si estaba bien mal o regular, lo hacia por que es lo que veia en 'la iglesia' y punto.
Hace unos años tuve un accidente que me tuvo un par de años sin poder hacer deporte ¿Resultado? 25 kilos mas. Cuando volvi a moverme, baje unos 5 o 6, pero con el metodo tradicional no habia cojones a bajar mas ni bien. Fui al dietista que prepara culturistas y fitness de moda el año pasado. Resultado? En el mes que fui, perdi un par de kilos, con un plan de comidas muy restrictivo (poca vida social te toca esto y esto... no preguntes) al mes habia perdido unos dos kilos y medio, comiendo cuando no me apetecia y pasando hambre cuando no tenia hambre. Abandone. Los videos motivadores de no pain no gain y los esteroides para su pta madre.
Empece a leer sobre el paleo, sin darle mucha importancia, empece a visitar fitness revolucionario y otras fuentes. Sin buscarlo, me daba cuenta que cosas que leia eran ciertas. Me notaba el sueño despues de la pasta. Que te podias tirar 'toda la vida a dieta' echandole un pulso al hambre, y cuando le echas jn pulso al hambre, pierdes ,(que es un mecanismo de supervivencia,coño). La ansiedad del hidrato y los efectos rebote. Asi que de forma muy progresiva (igual probaba unos dias lo dejaba y etc) me hice paleo, en febrero marzo de este año.
Resultado? Estoy ya como ante del accidente. 20 kilos menos. Mas masa muscular. Duermo mejor. Y sigo progresando, la gente esta un mes sin verme y me pregunta que ostias estoy haciendo. La libido por las nubes. Y si de vez e cuando hago vida social y salgo a comer o a cenar, no miro pelo, devoro lo que quiero sin sentimiento de culpa por que se que en mi dia a dia lo hago bien y aunque me de el atracon sigo bajando grasa. En mi dia a dia NO PASO HAMBRE. Como hasta que estoy saciado (acabo de cenar unos pinchos de pollo con brocoli anacardos cebolla calabacin y un huevo, todo salteado en el wok con aceite de coco).

Las discusiones con los típicos 'come hidratos, dieta mediterranea, hay que comer de todo, te va a dar la pájara, que si un estudio de wisconsin, calorias calorias y mas calorias, que si suma que te resta que si te multiplico por el gasto basal al cuadrado' me parecen como las que habia hace unos años con los pisos que nunca bajaban.
Si eso saliese a la luz, as consultas de nutricion se iban a tomar por culo en dos meses.


----------



## MROV (18 Sep 2015)

putos gordos


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Sep 2015)

S_P_Doraemon dijo:


> Qué hay más importante que uno mismo? Pues tus hijos por ejemplo.
> 
> "Imaginemos", Te levantas a las 7:00 de la mañana, te aseas, preparas tu desayuno y el de los niños, sales de casa a las 8:00 h de la mañana y llegas a las 20:00 h, entre uno y su mujer tienen que preparar la cena, la comida del día siguiente, la ropa de los niños y la propia, bañar a los niños,... acabas a las 22:30 de hacer todo y todavía te queda sacar el perro (el único ejercicio del día), pero has de volver pronto que al día siguiente hay que madrugar para empezar de nuevo.
> 
> La única manera es quitar horas de sueño, pero ojo, que dormir poco también engorda.



Con crios pequeños ya es diferente, sí. En mi caso ya son mayores y se organizan ellos. No me veo bañando a un sargento de zapadores todas las noches ::


----------



## Sor Hortiga (18 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te voy a dar mi opinion sincera...estas comiendo BIEN ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta Karlos. Mis ancestros están en la cornisa cantábrica, no sé si es comparable a los nórdicos, pero lo cierto es que de niño he tomado cantidades ingentes de leche de vaca recién ordeñada (simplemente hervida -no siempre- y hablo de 1 litro al día o más durante muchos años) y nunca ha supuesto un problema.
Con lo de la miel me quedo encantado. Mis preguntas sobre la zanahoria, la cebolla y también la miel supongo que vienen por lo del indice glucémico. Por lo que dices un IG alto no se tiene en cuenta en el paleo, siempre que el alimento no sea azucar o cereal.


----------



## Johnny Drama (18 Sep 2015)

Por cierto, el ketchup y mostaza, que tal? Y la mayonesa?

Yo suelo comer carne sin pan, y suelo untar con estas "mierdas" Supongo que buenas no son....


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Sep 2015)

Puff que pasada de hilo, sois unos cracks. 
Desde hace unos 6 meses llevo una dieta hipocalorica por mi cuenta y haciendo algo de ejercicio en cinta de correr. He bajado de 103kg a 91, pero ya no conseguía bajar de ahí. Siempre que llegaba a 91, rebotaba hacia arriba y subía 1kg, para luego bajarlo a la semana siguiente y volver a los 91.
Hace dos semanas, leí por aquí lo de las rutinas Hitt y la dieta hiperproteica.
Pues deje de correr en cinta y me puse a hacer rutinas Hitt de 10min, 3 dias en semana(lunes, miercoles y viernes), llevando una dieta hiperproteica a rajatabla.

Pues la primera semana bajé 1.5kg y el martes me toca pesarme otra vez, espero bajar al menos otro kilo mas.

Ademas, con la dieta hiperproteica me siento con mas ganas de hacer cosas y mucho mas animado que cuando estaba comiendo hierba todo el rato.

El lunes empiezo a hacer musculacion (Dominadas pronas y supinas, abdominales en barra y flexiones de brazos, basicamente), para aprovechar toda esa proteína ingerida.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (18 Sep 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Por cierto, el ketchup y mostaza, que tal? Y la mayonesa?
> 
> Yo suelo comer carne sin pan, y suelo untar con estas "mierdas" Supongo que buenas no son....



Tanto el keptchup como la mostaza llevan bastante azucar. Aunque la mostaza buena puede que no tanto. El vinagre de Modena también fuera. Mayonesa entiendo que a discreción.


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Tanto el keptchup como la mostaza llevan bastante azucar. Aunque la mostaza buena puede que no tanto. El vinagre de Modena también fuera. Mayonesa entiendo que a discreción.



La mostaza dulce si lleva bastante azúcar, pero la normal lleva solo un 2%(comprobado con una que tengo en la nevera). Me parece una cantidad irrisoria 2gr de cada 100.
Con la mayonesa mucho cuidado, casi todas llevan azúcar.







En cuanto al ketchup, eso es una bomba de azúcar. La que tengo en la nevera tiene un 19,3%, una burrada.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (18 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Tanto el keptchup como la mostaza llevan bastante azucar. Aunque la mostaza buena puede que no tanto. El vinagre de Modena también fuera. Mayonesa entiendo que a discreción.



La mayonesa casera, entiendo. Que la de tienda tiene azúcar a paladas. Solo se salva una de Ibarra.

Hay kétchup de marca Prima y hacendado sin azúcar añadido.

Le echan azúcar a casi todo. El jamón cocido de las primeras marcas lo lleva, el tomate frito, el chorizo, la mayonesa, el kétchup, muchas conservas, casi todo el pan tostado y de molde, ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta Karlos. Mis ancestros están en la cornisa cantábrica, no sé si es comparable a los nórdicos, pero lo cierto es que de niño he tomado cantidades ingentes de leche de vaca recién ordeñada (simplemente hervida -no siempre- y hablo de 1 litro al día o más durante muchos años) y nunca ha supuesto un problema.
> Con lo de la miel me quedo encantado. Mis preguntas sobre la zanahoria, la cebolla y también la miel supongo que vienen por lo del indice glucémico. Por lo que dices un IG alto no se tiene en cuenta en el paleo, siempre que el alimento no sea azucar o cereal.



En España el 50% de la poblacion tiene algun tipo de problema con la leche a lo largo de su vida. El problema se agraba cuanto mas al sur. Justamente en la cornisa cantabrica es la franja con mejor adaptacion genetica a la leche. Pero eso es una pura loteria con invasiones musulmanas, barbaras, romanas, etc, en la peninsula hay tal variedad genetica que no se puede dar nada por supuesto.

Pensamos que tomar leche de vaca es lo normal y es una minoria de la poblacion mundial la que la puede tomar sin problemas serios. Por ejemplo en asia y africa practicamente no se toma. 

Esos IG altos de algunos tuberculos y verduras no son comparables a los efectos del azucar o harinas refinados. Cualquier alimento natural que contenga azucares, fructosa o almidones tienen que pasar por una digestion previa para la que si estamos diseñados.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 18:06 ----------




Johnny Drama dijo:


> Por cierto, el ketchup y mostaza, que tal? Y la mayonesa?
> 
> Yo suelo comer carne sin pan, y suelo untar con estas "mierdas" Supongo que buenas no son....



El ketchup ni te lo digo. Mayonesa procuro hacermela, pero si cojo alguna envasada miro que sea de aceite de girasol. Dentro de lo que cabe el menos malo.

La mostaza en cristal es pura esa sin problema. La de plastico es una mezcla que lleva mostaza y mil mierdas esa no. La buena pica que te lloran los ojos, es genial.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 18:11 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Puff que pasada de hilo, sois unos cracks.
> Desde hace unos 6 meses llevo una dieta hipocalorica por mi cuenta y haciendo algo de ejercicio en cinta de correr. He bajado de 103kg a 91, pero ya no conseguía bajar de ahí. Siempre que llegaba a 91, rebotaba hacia arriba y subía 1kg, para luego bajarlo a la semana siguiente y volver a los 91.
> Hace dos semanas, leí por aquí lo de las rutinas Hitt y la dieta hiperproteica.
> Pues deje de correr en cinta y me puse a hacer rutinas Hitt de 10min, 3 dias en semana(lunes, miercoles y viernes), llevando una dieta hiperproteica a rajatabla.
> ...



Las dietas hiperproteicas son las que dan mala fama a la paleo porque la gente confunde una cosa con otra. Esas dietas no son sanas a largo plazo.

Esta bien comer mucha carne, pero acompañada de verdura y grasas saludables. Notaras la misma energia o mas y no te faltaran micronutrientes indispensables para una buena salud. El intestino necesita la fibra de los vegetales y la grasa, o tendras serios problemas.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 18:18 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> La mostaza dulce si lleva bastante azúcar, pero la normal lleva solo un 2%(comprobado con una que tengo en la nevera). Me parece una cantidad irrisoria 2gr de cada 100.
> Con la mayonesa mucho cuidado, casi todas llevan azúcar.
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando leais light o ligero o sin azucar, huid insensatos...todos los sustitutivos son peores que el azucar. En general si es procesado es caca.


----------



## Ratona (18 Sep 2015)

Hacer dieta es muy dificil. Habia empezado el miercoles. Todo iba bien. Pero hoy zas.. alguien que es su ultimo dia y tal y no le volveremos a ver, trajo un bizcocho. Y claro tuve que comer un trozo.....

Luego me fui a casa con remordimientos.

Cuando haces la dieta paleo de forma estricta ¿cuando se empieza a ver que se pierde peso? hablo de peso de kg, no peso de perder agua por beber poco agua....

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 20:52 ----------




Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Tanto el keptchup como la mostaza llevan bastante azucar. Aunque la mostaza buena puede que no tanto. El vinagre de Modena también fuera. Mayonesa entiendo que a discreción.



Por qué el vinagre de modena fuera??? 

Joder.


----------



## sada (18 Sep 2015)

El vinagre de modena tiene azúcar


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Sep 2015)

Os cuento mi caso. Viejuno que llevaba 35 años con un peso muy estable (mido 1,76) , entre 74 y 75 Kgs, mínimo 72 en contadas ocasiones. Asisto a unas charlas sobre la Paleodieta y me convencen bastante. Así que dejo de tomar azúcar de forma bastante radical (no me privo de las pastas de los cumpleaños, eh!) bajo el consumo de pasta (de pan parecido), de legumbres y de cereales, la leche al 50% y aumento el consumo de frutos secos y algo las proteínas. Frutas y verduras siempre he consumido mucho y hago bastante deporte. En Navidades dulces como siempre.

Pues bién, empiezo a bajar Kgs de forma continuada y en 6 meses me planto en 70 y en algún momento en 69. Tanto así que el médico de cabecera me hace unas pruebas por si tenía alguna enfermedad oculta. Así llevo un par de años en 70Kg, y haciendo proselitismo contra el azúcar, ya tengo a bastantes convencidos.


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Sep 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> Por qué el vinagre de modena fuera???
> 
> Joder.



Los que he visto contienen algún ingrediente dulce o algún tipo de azúcar. Desde caramelo o glucosa a lactosa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> Hacer dieta es muy dificil. Habia empezado el miercoles. Todo iba bien. Pero hoy zas.. alguien que es su ultimo dia y tal y no le volveremos a ver, trajo un bizcocho. Y claro tuve que comer un trozo.....
> 
> Luego me fui a casa con remordimientos.
> 
> ...



Yo la primera semana dos kilos de golpe, pero partia de 100 y al principio es todo liquido e hinchazon que te sobra.

Quien ha dicho que haya que beber poco agua? Eres humorista?

Despues la cosa iba a kilo por semana. Y te pongo mi ejemplo porque tu, mujer no vas a ver eso ni en sueños. Y ahora te digo porque:

PORQUE ESTO NO ES UNA DIETA DE ADELGAZAMIENTO.

Si tienes mucho sobrepeso pierdes peso como efecto secundario de la mejora de salud. Las mujeres teneis un metabolismo de mierda y perdeis mas lentamente, pero si planteais esto como una dieta de adelgazamiento pasara como con el resto de dietas luego tendreis rebote.

Dicho esto y como el hilo no va de la paleo sino de quitarnos los dos principales venenos de la alimentacion, no hay un ritmo de perdida de peso referencia, cada persona es un mundo.

Otro ejemplo mi hermana ha perdido 7 kilos y le sobran otros 7 y no baja de ahi. Pero lo mas sorprendente es el volumen que ha perdido. La paleo es muy antinflamatoria.


----------



## robergarc (18 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo la primera semana dos kilos de golpe, pero partia de 100 y al principio es todo liquido e hinchazon que te sobra.
> 
> Quien ha dicho que haya que beber poco agua? Eres humorista?
> 
> ...



Y, con todo esto, ¿un ejemplo de dieta paleo que usted recomiende? Entiendo que por internet habrá millones, pero ya que está usted por aquí nos haría un favor recomendando alguna adecuada.

Gracias, por supuesto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Sep 2015)

robergarc dijo:


> Y, con todo esto, ¿un ejemplo de dieta paleo que usted recomiende? Entiendo que por internet habrá millones, pero ya que está usted por aquí nos haría un favor recomendando alguna adecuada.
> 
> Gracias, por supuesto.



Pues esta Ud pidiendo lo que no existe. No hay un ejemplo de paleodieta porque no es una dieta. Ud pide eso que dan los endocrinos un papel con desayuno comida y cena y cuantos gramos de cada. La paleodieta es una antidieta.

Consiste en dejar de tomar alimentos del neolitico y solo comer los alimentos actuales mas parecidos a los del paleolitico. Ah y por supuesto de estos comer todo lo que te de la gana sin pesar nada ni contar calorias.

Tienen un hilo de paleodieta de de mas de cien paginas. Pongan en google 'paleodieta burbuja' y a leer.


----------



## 7 am (19 Sep 2015)

Yo he perdido 22 kilos en 4 meses de la única manera en que se pierde peso, que es comiendo menos y evitando lo que más engorda, que todos sabemos lo que es.

Se podría decir que he hecho paleodieta, pero ese nombre es una mariconada. Se llama dejar de comer cosas que engordan y comer lo que menos engorda y controlando mucho las cantidades. O sea, 90% vegetales, 10% pescados y mariscos bajos en grasa. Cero dulces, cero lácteos, cero cereales, panes, harinas, sacarinas, sustitutivos de mierda de la leche y el azúcar, meriendas, zumos, frutas, todo eso engorda y lo sabes.

Las modelos están delgadas porque comen poco y se acostumbran a comer poco. Todo lo que no sea entrar en ese estado de control mental es una pérdida de tiempo.

Con ninguna dieta, ni con la Dukan ni la Paleo, se puede comer todo lo que se quiera. Eso es una gilipollez inmensa. Al cuerpo le da igual 500 calorías de una chocolatina que 500 calorías de lechuga, solo entiende de calorías. Se trata de comer lo menos que puedas, las menos calorías que puedas, y cada uno tiene que buscarse sus trucos. Yo haciendo 1 hora de caminar deprisa al levantarme y en ayunas, ni agua siquiera. 5-10 kilómetros al día caminando rápido. Eso y pesas en casa reforzando la espalda sobre todo. El cuerpo se te pone fuerte, delgado y en forma otra vez en dos meses. El cuerpo necesita muy poca comida al día. Muy poca comida y muy poca agua. Todo lo que le metas suele sobrar. Cuanto más ligero mejor funciona.

Yo engordé por dejar de fumar y en 3 meses estaba en la piscina y la playa sin nada de tripa ni grasa, totalmente plano y normal. No hace falta tirarse meses y meses para perder 5 kilos, se puede hacer muy fácil a 7 kilos al mes. Hay que pesarse todos los días al despertar en una báscula fiable y mentalizarse. 

Y ya.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Sep 2015)

7 am dijo:


> Yo he perdido 22 kilos en 4 meses de la única manera en que se pierde peso, que es comiendo menos y evitando lo que más engorda, que todos sabemos lo que es.
> 
> Se podría decir que he hecho paleodieta, pero ese nombre es una mariconada. Se llama dejar de comer cosas que engordan y comer lo que menos engorda y controlando mucho las cantidades. O sea, 90% vegetales, 10% pescados y mariscos bajos en grasa. Cero dulces, cero lácteos, cero cereales, panes, harinas, sacarinas, sustitutivos de mierda de la leche y el azúcar, meriendas, zumos, frutas, todo eso engorda y lo sabes.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que salir de matrix despues de decadas con bombardeo por parte de las autoridades sanitarias con lo que supuestamente hay que hacer para adelgazar es dificil. La puñetera piramide alimentaria ha hecho mucho daño consiguiendo la mayor tasa de obesidad en los paises civilizados de la historia.

A ver si os lo dejo claro con cuatro ideas basicas:

- LAS GRASAS NO ENGORDAN, LAS CARNES GRASAS NO ENGORDAN, LOS PESCADOS GRASOS NO ENGORDAN NI SIQUIERA FRITOS. COMER MUCHO NO ENGORDA.

-LO UNICO QUE ENGORDA ES EL AZUCAR, LOS EDULCORANTES Y LAS HARINAS REFINADAS.

- JAMAS ES LO MISMO 1000 calorias de donuts que de jamon iberico o pistachos.

- Engordamos por la punta de azucar seguido del pico de insulina que es el mecanismo que le indica al cuerpo que atrape las grasas y las acumule en los tejidos. Y ningun periodo de la historia se ha consumido tanta azucar y cereales como el ultimo siglo.

Porque hay personas que comiendo lo mismo unas engordan y otras no?? Porque el metabolismo y el manejo de esos picos de insulina son totalmente diferentes segun las personas. El caso extremo nos lo fotografia la epidemia de diabetes tipo II que hay en la actulidad.

Ud no esta haciendo ninguna paleodieta, esta haciendo una dieta de restriccion calorica porque le han enseñado que ese es el unico camino para adelgazar y es MENTIRA.

Le falta tomar mas proteinas y grasas para que el concepto de Paleo produzca sus beneficios. Si toma mas proteina y grasas notara como gana masa muscular con mas facilidad, se pone menos enfermo y se recupera mejor de las lesiones, tiene menos dolores musculares, mejora de alergias, mejora de la tension y mejora de los niveles de colesterol, y un largo etc.

Las proteinas y grasas son los ladrillos de los musculos, el sistema circulatorio y el sistema nervioso. La proporcion correcta es:
40% proteinas (carnes, pescados,huevos...)
30% grasas de calidad (aceite de oliva, aguacates, grasa animal...)
30% hidratos de calidad (verduras, tuberculos, fruta...)

Se puede comer cuanto se quiera mientras sea del grupo de alimentos que no contienen azucares, aditivos, edulcorantes y harinas. Yo he adelgazado comiendo cantidades enormes de comida y lo que es mas curioso por epocas mi actividad fisica varia enormemente y mi peso no varia practicamente. Lo que si varia es mi musculatura.


----------



## 7 am (19 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Entiendo que salir de matrix despues de decadas con bombardeo por parte de las autoridades sanitarias con lo que supuestamente hay que hacer para adelgazar es dificil. La puñetera piramide alimentaria ha hecho mucho daño consiguiendo la mayor tasa de obesidad en los paises civilizados de la historia.
> 
> A ver si os lo dejo claro con cuatro ideas basicas:
> 
> ...



Tú sigue engañando con esas chorradas new age que te lo van a agradecer los que intenten adelgazar comiendo grasas, carnes y lácteos o cereales.

Me ponen de los nervios los listillos de este calibre, estáis jodiendo vivas a infinitas personas desesperadas porque están gordas que se acaban gastando una pasta en libros, chorradas sustitutivas y todo tipo de bobadas.

Lo que dices es MENTIRA. Y dejad de joder a los demás inventando patrañas.

Me vas a decir tú a mí si la carne, la leche, la mantequilla, el arroz o el trigo integral engordan.

NI PUTO CASO A ESTOS. Cuando les oigais hablar en esos términos amariconados, mencionar el gimnasio, palabras como rutinas o dominadas, decir que podéis comer todo lo que queráis, no perdáis el tiempo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Sep 2015)

7 am dijo:


> Tú sigue engañando con esas chorradas new age que te lo van a agradecer los que intenten adelgazar comiendo grasas, carnes y lácteos o cereales.
> 
> Me ponen de los nervios los listillos de este calibre, estáis jodiendo vivas a infinitas personas desesperadas porque están gordas que se acaban gastando una pasta en libros, chorradas sustitutivas y todo tipo de bobadas.
> 
> ...



No has dado ni una:XX:

Ya tenia que entrar algun retrasado en el hilo a joder.
Ni azucar ni leche ni harinas, es sencillo, y el que quiera ahondar mas pues la paleo.

New age dice el empanao:XX:
Todo este tema lo estan impulsando medicos y doctores principalmente dos, pero ante los resultados esto se esta extendiendo como la polvora sobre todo en el deporte de elite. Y no se extiende mas rapido porque va en contra de intereses economicos de la industria alimentaria que vive de hacernos comer mierda. El concepto de no procesado jode muchos bolsillos.

Los dos doctores que iniciaron todo esto:
El doctor Jean Seignalet.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loren_Cordain

El primero empezo y realizo estudios basandose en esta alimentacion para enfermos de ciertas afecciones autoinmunes, el segundo aplico esta alimentacion en deportistas y acuño el termino paleodieta.

Hay una solida base cientifica en todo esto, y el que no lo crea que pruebe un solo mes y vea los beneficios.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2015)

7 am dijo:


> Tú sigue engañando con esas chorradas new age que te lo van a agradecer los que intenten adelgazar comiendo grasas, carnes y lácteos o cereales.
> 
> Me ponen de los nervios los listillos de este calibre, estáis jodiendo vivas a infinitas personas desesperadas porque están gordas que se acaban gastando una pasta en libros, chorradas sustitutivas y todo tipo de bobadas.
> 
> ...



Me preocupa mucho la gente que usa demasiado la palabra "maricón". Pienso que esconden algo pero que no se atreven a sacarlo del armario...

:XX::XX::XX:

Por lo demás, metes la pata hasta el fondo. Yo, comiendo proteínas a punta pala (carnes, pescados, huevos, frutos secos, etc...) y algo de verdura y fruta, he bajado en una semana kilo y medio. Y eso que entre comidas como frutos secos o me ventilo un huevo hervido. Pues aun así, he bajado de peso.

Y bueno, llamar amariconados a los que hacen ejercicio o van al gimnasio... Eso ya directamente es de gilipollas.


----------



## chortina19 (19 Sep 2015)

Arenocromo lo que tú describes es puro paleo, no? En vez de usar la pirámide alimenticia oficial, con cereales, legumbres, plan,harinas, etc en la base pues lo dejamos en la cúspide en en la nueva base frutas y verduras. Me parece buen plan, no sólo para adelgazar sino para ganar en calidad de vida


----------



## grga (19 Sep 2015)

7 am dijo:


> Tú sigue engañando con esas chorradas new age que te lo van a agradecer los que intenten adelgazar comiendo grasas, carnes y lácteos o cereales.
> 
> Me ponen de los nervios los listillos de este calibre, estáis jodiendo vivas a infinitas personas desesperadas porque están gordas que se acaban gastando una pasta en libros, chorradas sustitutivas y todo tipo de bobadas.
> 
> ...



Siento no estar de acuerdo con lo que dice, los estudios CIENTIFICOS les dan la razón, el tema no va de calorías, los estudios demuestran que va de picos insulinicos. 
Le recomiendo que lea libros científicos, escritos por científicos como este
Why We Get Fat: And What to Do About It eBook: Gary Taubes: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
o este otro
Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable eBook: L. Jiménez: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
es un poco presuntuoso negar algo sin saber acerca del tema.
Yo no estoy a favor de la paleodieta ni nada parecido, pero si soy consciente que los niveles de consumo actual de azucar son una locura y que los alimentos que hoy consumimos no sabemos ni lo que son, yo no voy a dejar las harinas aunque si me hago el pan yo, me encanta la fruta así que como toda la que puedo y cada vez soy menos carnívoro. Todo esto son opciones personales y no creo en pontificar, lean, infórmense y luego decidan con conocimiento, no creo tampoco en los cuerpos 10 ni que para estar sano haya que estar delgadisimo.

Por cierto, si alguien quiere los libros que me los pida por privado.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (19 Sep 2015)

Voy a empezar el martes con la dieta paleo, sin llevarla a raja tabla, pero cumpliendo sus puntos más importantes.

Ya la tengo más o menos planificada para un mes con su desayuno, almuerzo y cena. El caso es que suelo entrenar a las 4 y terminar sobre las 6 de la tarde y claro, hasta las 10 más o menos que ceno pasa mucho tiempo.

Mi intención cubrir nada más terminar el entreno con un buen batido paleo pero necesito ideas, he pensado en comprar leche de coco, almendra o nueces y ligarle fruta. ¿Qué podéis contar sobre los batidos?


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Sep 2015)

kitanos dijo:


> Arenocromo lo que tú describes es puro paleo, no? En vez de usar la pirámide alimenticia oficial, con cereales, legumbres, plan,harinas, etc en la base pues lo dejamos en la cúspide en en la nueva base frutas y verduras. Me parece buen plan, no sólo para adelgazar sino para ganar en calidad de vida



Con esa simple medida ya se obtienen resultados increibles.

Lo bueno de la paleodieta esque simplemente te da una base y luego ya vas probando. Es bueno hacerla estricta unos meses y luego ir introduciendo alimentos. Lacteos fermentados, arroz, patatas, alguna legumbre, se puede tomar mas carne o mas pescado o hacerla casi vegetariana. Tu cuerpo te avisara si algo no te sienta bien con digestiones pesadas o alergias.

No hay ninguna norma fija solo la base de quitar hidratos rapidos y añadir mucha mas grasa a la dieta. Los alimentos que reintroduces nunca te van a sentar tan bien como la paleo estricta por lo que pasan a ser algo residual en tu alimentacion de forma natural.

Solo hay que evitar reintroducir las palmeras de chocolate a la dieta.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (19 Sep 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> Voy a empezar el martes con la dieta paleo, sin llevarla a raja tabla, pero cumpliendo sus puntos más importantes.
> 
> Ya la tengo más o menos planificada para un mes con su desayuno, almuerzo y cena. El caso es que suelo entrenar a las 4 y terminar sobre las 6 de la tarde y claro, hasta las 10 más o menos que ceno pasa mucho tiempo.
> 
> Mi intención cubrir nada más terminar el entreno con un buen batido paleo pero necesito ideas, he pensado en comprar leche de coco, almendra o nueces y ligarle fruta. ¿Qué podéis contar sobre los batidos?



Karlos, ¿podrías contestarme? o alguno de los demás compañeros.

Gracias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Sep 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> Voy a empezar el martes con la dieta paleo, sin llevarla a raja tabla, pero cumpliendo sus puntos más importantes.
> 
> Ya la tengo más o menos planificada para un mes con su desayuno, almuerzo y cena. El caso es que suelo entrenar a las 4 y terminar sobre las 6 de la tarde y claro, hasta las 10 más o menos que ceno pasa mucho tiempo.
> 
> Mi intención cubrir nada más terminar el entreno con un buen batido paleo pero necesito ideas, he pensado en comprar leche de coco, almendra o nueces y ligarle fruta. ¿Qué podéis contar sobre los batidos?



Te recomiendo al menos un mes estricta total. Si tomas algun cereal a diario tu cuerpo no usara la ruta metabolica de oxidacion de grasas para la energia que necesitas. 

Hidratos obtenlos de la verdura, y mucho boniato, zanahoria, brocoli, etc.

Para hacer la transicion bien atiborrate de aceite de oliva y de coco, y para el mono de azucar higos secos y almendras o nueces.

Batidos hay de dos tipos vegetales o grasas.

Vegetales: gazpacho andaluz bebelo a litros. No seas racano con el aceite de oliva.

Grasos: Combina como quieras estos ingredientes: leche de coco, aguacates, cacao puro, mantequilla, y un poco de fruta por el sabor y no pasarte de fructosa o algo de miel.

Cuando se da mucha caña en el gimnasio recuerda que la energia la da la grasa donde antes era la barrita bomba de azucar.

Mas adelante ya veras si reintroduces patata y arroz, pero acostumbra a tu cuerpo primero a usar la otra ruta metabolica.


----------



## LUXZRH (19 Sep 2015)

La clave es no comprar alimentos procesados. 

Desde hace bastante tiempo cuando voy al supermercado sólo compro carne, pescado, legumbres y fruta. Si tengo que comer rápido fuera de casa, una ensalada.

A veces en la cola del super me fijo en las cajas y es increíble la cantidad de basura que compra gente con aparente buen aspecto físico: galletas, bolsas de patatas, pizzas congeladas, bebidas con gas...

Sobre el desayuno. A mi me funciona maravillosamente tomar café (solo, sin leche y azúcar; buen café en cafetera italiana, nada de cápsulas Nespresso ni café torrefacto) y 2-3 huevos a la plancha. Me quitan el apetito para toda la mañana.

Sobre el pan. Debería dejarlo. Pero entretanto lo que hago es comprar un pan alemán (en España sería pan de pueblo) de medio kilo una vez a la semana. Es pan artesano que dura bastantes días. Con 2-3 euros que cuesta cada pieza tengo pan para toda la semana y más sano que una baguette. 

Algo que ayuda es lo que los americanos llaman "comfort foods". A mi no me gusta nada cocinar, así que el horno y la plancha son mis amigas cuando como en casa. Por ejemplo hoy rebuscando en la nevera monté una comida en 1 minuto: unas pechugas de pollo, champiñones y tomates... todo directo al horno con un poco de aceite de oliva; si es comida saludable no hay problema en combinar cualquier cosa. Son comidas muy agradables con algo de frío y que sientan muy bien al estómago. 

Por supuesto en mi casa (vivo solo) no tengo azúcar ni sal ni ninguna especia ni salsa.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (19 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te recomiendo al menos un mes estricta total. Si tomas algun cereal a diario tu cuerpo no usara la ruta metabolica de oxidacion de grasas para la energia que necesitas.
> 
> Para hacer la transicion bien atiborrate de aceite de oliva y de coco, y para el mono de azucar higos secos y almendras o nueces.
> 
> ...



Gazpacho!!! como no lo había pensado antes!!! mil gracias.

Una cosa más si no te importa. La dieta que voy a seguir la he sacado de internet y de ahí he ído sacando los productos que tengo que comprar. Está preparada para deportistas de crossfit.

Me sorprendío que metían mucha salchicha, jamon de york, etc. productos envasados que en principio no he metido en la lista de la compra.

¿Están prohibidos esos productos o está bien dejarlos fuera de momento?


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Sep 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> Gazpacho!!! como no lo había pensado antes!!! mil gracias.
> 
> Una cosa más si no te importa. La dieta que voy a seguir la he sacado de internet y de ahí he ído sacando los productos que tengo que comprar. Está preparada para deportistas de crossfit.
> 
> ...



Jamon cocido si no es picado que es de pieza entera vale, y jamon serrano y lomo embuchado tambien. Salchichas, morcilla, chorizos valen si son de una carniceria de confianza que no le echen harinas, lactosas ni otras mierdas. Del supermercado toca leer las etiquetas y que no te den gato por liebre.

Como ya he dicho hay que cambiar el chip NADA DE PILLAR LAS PARTES MAS MAGRAS, si compras jamon que lleve buena veta de tocino, si pillas buen tocino iberico al buche, si coges lomo de cerdo mejor cabeza de lomo que lleva grasa, LA CASQUERIA, y todo asi.

En este hilo viene a cuento hablar de los tipos de grasa que no debes olvidar. Estamos en españa y la principal fuente el aceite de oliva virgen. Luego grasas saturadas, mantequilla, de coco, tocino, etc. Y no olvidemos el omega 3, hay que tomar todo el que se pueda, sardinas, mejillones, pulpo, marisco....

Y cuidadito con las dietas de internet que hay mucho flipao. Vale que hay que tenrr una guia al principio, pero si empiezas a ver dietas con cantidades mandalos a tomar por culo.

Haz dos comidas fuertes sin limites que lleven carne o pescado y verdura. Come tambien mucho huevo. Añade frutos secos y fruta y asi todo. Estofados, al horno, a la plancha no es complicado. Y aunque finalmente llegues a lo de las dos comidas tu come todo lo que te pida el cuerpo. Recuerda que esto no es una dieta es comer bien. Ademas en cuanto te quites el mono de azucar el hambre ya no es ansiosa.SE RECUPERA EL HAMBRE, veras que es otra cosa, lo otro son bajones por falta de azucar.


----------



## 7 am (19 Sep 2015)

grga dijo:


> Siento no estar de acuerdo con lo que dice, los estudios CIENTIFICOS les dan la razón, el tema no va de calorías, los estudios demuestran que va de picos insulinicos.
> Le recomiendo que lea libros científicos, escritos por científicos como este
> Why We Get Fat: And What to Do About It eBook: Gary Taubes: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
> o este otro
> ...



Ese libro ya me lo había leído y por supuesto que entiendo del tema. ¿No sabes leer o qué te pasa, memo? Que he perdido 22 kilos en 3 meses y medio sin pasar hambre ni problemas de nada, con una salud acojonante y una figura perfecta en nada de tiempo.

Putos charlatanes con estudios ridículos que engañan a la gente.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (19 Sep 2015)

Yo llevo un tiempo quitándome del azúcar y vaya que se nota... Lo que jode es la cantidad de azúcar que llevan muchos productos inesperadamente: 15% en yogures, 25% en cereales de los supuestamente sanos, 30% en barritas de fruta y cereales... hay que leerse las etiquetas. 

Ahora sólo tomo azúcar en el café y algún dulce que cae de vez en cuando.

Desde hace muchos años tengo mucha mucosidad, que me obliga a sonarme frecuentemente,y que desde hace unos meses ha empeorado, en plan sinusitis, y algún problemilla de la piel también que ha ido a más... he leído ya en varios sitios que ambas cosas pueden deberse a la leche (fresca la tomo con el café del desayuno, y algún vaso extra que otro, y por la noche tomo kefir) o a los cereales (desayuno y ceno pan hecho por mí). 

Así que seguramente pruebe a dejar la leche fresca y el pan de trigo, a ver si mejoro. ¿Algún tipo de pan no tiene esos efectos?


----------



## 7 am (19 Sep 2015)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Me preocupa mucho la gente que usa demasiado la palabra "maricón". Pienso que esconden algo pero que no se atreven a sacarlo del armario...
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Marica dolida, me alegro mucho de que hayas perdido un kilo en una semana, pero un kilo ni siquiera se considera una variación de peso, puedes pesar un kilo o dos arriba o abajo en cualquier momento.

Puto maricón de gimnasio, tonto del culo que debes llevar las mallas metidas en el ojete.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2015)

7 am dijo:


> Marica dolida, me alegro mucho de que hayas perdido un kilo en una semana, pero un kilo ni siquiera se considera una variación de peso, puedes pesar un kilo o dos arriba o abajo en cualquier momento.
> 
> Puto maricón de gimnasio, tonto del culo que debes llevar las mallas metidas en el ojete.



Definitivamente eres gay. Deja de ocultarlo llamando maricones a los demás, de verdad que no funciona.

:XX::XX::XX:

Por cierto, aquí te dejo una foto de mi "gimnasio":







Es una simple barra metálica horizontal encajada en la pared. 

No es vertical como la que usas para hacer bailes eróticos a tus novietes. :XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Sep 2015)

Datem dijo:


> Yo llevo un tiempo quitándome del azúcar y vaya que se nota... Lo que jode es la cantidad de azúcar que llevan muchos productos inesperadamente: 15% en yogures, 25% en cereales de los supuestamente sanos, 30% en barritas de fruta y cereales... hay que leerse las etiquetas.
> 
> Ahora sólo tomo azúcar en el café y algún dulce que cae de vez en cuando.
> 
> ...



A ver el pan de trigo lo dejas si quieres pero tu problema es con la leche y los lacteos en general. Te lo digo con conocimiento de causa porque yo he tenido ese problema durante veinte años. Tengo una ligera alergia a los acaros y lo achacaba a eso. Hasta que no empece con la paleo no me di cuenta.

Ud tiene alergia a la caseina, NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LA INTOLERANCIA A LA LACTOSA. La caseina es la proteina de la leche y esta presente en todos los lacteos. Vayase olvidando de yogures, quesos y leche fresca.

La prueba es sencilla, quince dias sin probar un lacteo y si nota mejoria inmediata ya sabe que es eso. Luego un dia cualquiera tomese un vaso de leche y si empieza con mucosidad, picor de ojos, entre otros sintomas lo tendra claro para toda la vida.

Ahora esta la segunda parte, la puta proteina de la leche se lo ponen a todo. Embutidos, salchichas, galletas, surimis, en los alimentos mas insospechados. Tendra que aprender a leer e identificar, o hagase paleo directamente

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 21:37 ----------




7 am dijo:


> Marica dolida, me alegro mucho de que hayas perdido un kilo en una semana, pero un kilo ni siquiera se considera una variación de peso, puedes pesar un kilo o dos arriba o abajo en cualquier momento.
> 
> Puto maricón de gimnasio, tonto del culo que debes llevar las mallas metidas en el ojete.



Hay alguien que se encargue de limpiar la basura en los hilos?


----------



## grga (19 Sep 2015)

7 am dijo:


> Ese libro ya me lo había leído y por supuesto que entiendo del tema. ¿No sabes leer o qué te pasa, memo? Que he perdido 22 kilos en 3 meses y medio sin pasar hambre ni problemas de nada, con una salud acojonante y una figura perfecta en nada de tiempo.
> 
> Putos charlatanes con estudios ridículos que engañan a la gente.



No ofende quien quiere sino quien puede, tu te descalificas por ti mismo.


----------



## 7 am (20 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hay alguien que se encargue de limpiar la basura en los hilos?



Basura la que tú cuentas jodiendo a la gente cuando eres un clarísimo caso de hipocondríaco depresivo amariconado.

¿Alergia a los ácaros? ¿A la lactosa? Venga ya, mamón, deja de joder a los demás con tus debilidades y tus historias new age.

No me he vuelto a dirigir a ti para nada, puto subnormal, vas con el culo escocido por la vida. Adelgazar es tan fácil como dejar de fumar, se hace o no se hace, pero no se engaña a la gente con mariconadas.


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (20 Sep 2015)

No viene exactamente al tema de las dietas y tal pero os recomiendo, sobretodo a los que entendéis la lengua vernácula de Catalunya, que veais esta entrevista del gran Jaume Barberà, en su programa Retrats de TV3, en la que entrevista a Xevi Verdaguer. 

El tipo trata patologias, que en principio no tienen nada que ver con la alimentación, cambiando la alimentación de sus pacientes, sin dietas, simplemente cambiando un alimento por otro etc. 

Xevi Verdaguer-El segon cervell

Un saludo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2015)

7 am dijo:


> Basura la que tú cuentas jodiendo a la gente cuando eres un clarísimo caso de hipocondríaco depresivo amariconado.
> 
> ¿Alergia a los ácaros? ¿A la lactosa? Venga ya, mamón, deja de joder a los demás con tus debilidades y tus historias new age.
> 
> No me he vuelto a dirigir a ti para nada, puto subnormal, vas con el culo escocido por la vida. Adelgazar es tan fácil como dejar de fumar, se hace o no se hace, pero no se engaña a la gente con mariconadas.



Ya veo que te falto oxigeno al nacer, y si es verdad que usas mucho la palabra maricon, necesitas que te soplen la nuca urgentemente.


Nada en contra de que el que quiera vaya al endocrino y le ponga una dieta, esto es otro camino y los medicos tienden a ir en el mismo camino ultimamente.

Yo no creo haber insultado a nadie y me gustaria que el hilo siguiese limpio. No creo que en un hilo de nutricion sea esto necesario. Mira mi primer troll al ignore.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Sep 2015)

kitanos dijo:


> Arenocromo lo que tú describes es puro paleo, no? En vez de usar la pirámide alimenticia oficial, con cereales, legumbres, plan,harinas, etc en la base pues lo dejamos en la cúspide en en la nueva base frutas y verduras. Me parece buen plan, no sólo para adelgazar sino para ganar en calidad de vida



*Pues más bien no*. Me explico. A mí no me convence nada el término "paleodieta", ni sus fundamentos, ni todo lo que rodea a este movimiento. Creo que, si bien tienen razón en lo que recomiendan -a grandes rasgos- no es necesariamente por lo que ellos creen, y ello por un motivo muy sencillo: no hay detrás un método científico. Así, parece bastante claro que una alimentación lo más parecida a la que el ser humano lleva teniendo cientos de miles de años, debe ser lo que guíe los criterios para elegir qué alimentos se deben comer; sin embargo, dicho esto, hay que tener en cuenta que:

-No se sabe exactamente qué comían los hombres en el paleolítico. Dependiendo de la zona climática, la alimentación variaría enormemente. No hay un motivo claro para recomendar -o no- determinados boniatos, o aceites, según este criterio. Sin embargo, da una pauta muy clara y que es de difícil oposición: qué alimentos NO comer. Grasas trans, azúcares refinados, alimentos "inventados"... No hay que asumir que sean malos (las grasas trans ya se está demostrando que son veneno, está claro que no estamos adaptados a comerlas, es un ejemplo), pero desde luego el principio de prevención debe primar a la hora de comer algo nuevo. Un ejemplo claro son los lácteos. Gran parte de la población mundial es intolerante a la lactosa, sin embargo algunos han desarrollado la capacidad de sintetizar lactasa en el intestino, esa gente puede tomar leche fresca sin problema. Esto es claramente una adaptación reciente. Yo soy rubio con ojos claros, me puedo beber un litro de leche de una sentada, me sienta perfectamente. Por ejemplo.

-No se sabe exactamente cómo era la salud y la constitución de los humanos en el paleolítico, y desde luego no se sabe qué influencia tenía en la salud la dieta. Está claro que la falta de medicinas y conocimientos básicos reducían la esperanza de vida; así como la escasez, cuando no había alimentos, la gente moría de hambre (esto en parte se solucionó con la agricultura y la ganadería). Estudios demuestran que, al menos en oriente medio y europa, las poblaciones de cazadores-recolectores tenían mayor talla y más densidad ósea y que las poblaciones posteriores de agricultores -se entiende que por una dieta más completa-.

-La "paleodieta" se puede convertir en un estilo de vida con unas reglas rígidas respecto a la alimentación en la sociedad moderna. Esto puede atraer a determinadas personas que lo que buscan es un orden en su vida, o gente que establece normas estrictas respecto a lo que come, lo que llevado al extremo puede suponer un trastorno, la ortorexia. Sin embargo esto puede pasar con cualquier dieta o forma de comer por lo que no es una desventaja en sí.

*Por todo ello, si bien no sigo la "paleodieta", tengo que decir que, en la práctica, como casi igual que un paleo clásico.* Entiendo que sus fundamentos tienen gran valor para, primero, cuestionar todo lo que nos han enseñado sobre la alimentación, desterrando mitos y estableciendo pautas básicas; y comprobar cómo en la alimentación, el sobrepeso, etc., influyen factores que han sido desterrados de las teorías sobre nutrición tradicionales.

Mi dieta es más o menos:

-Seis días a la semana, dos o tres comidas al día, según el hambre que sienta. Todas ellas con verduras frescas -ensalada, hortalizas frescas- regado con abundante aceite de oliva, acompañado de algo de carne/pescado/queso fresco/frutos secos. Ocasionalmente patatas. Nada de azúcar, nada de pan. Una pieza de fruta al día. Nunca productos light ni bajos en grasas (el aceite que queda de la ensalada, me lo bebo, etc). Nunca me quedo con hambre. Hago deporte tres/cuatro días a la semana y voy al trabajo en bicicleta. 

-Un día a la semana: como lo que sea, pan, hamburguesas o cualquier cosa en casas de amigos, restaurantes, etc., procurando evitar lo más evidentemente "artificial" (tartas, pizzas congeladas, guarrerías tipo doritos). Esto es por tener una vida social normal, y porque me gusta.




7 am dijo:


> Tú sigue engañando con esas chorradas new age que te lo van a agradecer los que intenten adelgazar comiendo grasas, carnes y lácteos o cereales.
> 
> Me ponen de los nervios los listillos de este calibre, estáis jodiendo vivas a infinitas personas desesperadas porque están gordas que se acaban gastando una pasta en libros, chorradas sustitutivas y todo tipo de bobadas.
> 
> ...



Te descalificas tú solo. Aparte de insultar y faltar al respeto a la gente (por cierto, ser homosexual no es un insulto) :ouch::ouch::ouch: El discurso de que lo importante son las calorías que, obsesivamente, emiten los nutricionistas se va a revelar como uno de los grandes fiascos de la era moderna.

Me hace gracia además que menciones las dominadas. Precisamente cuando cambié mi forma de comer, comencé a hacer dominadas además de correr. Te cambia el cuerpo. Determinados ejercicios de fuerza segregan determinadas hormonas -hormona del crecimiento, testosterona en hombres-, y ello al igual que ciertos alimentos.

Sólo digo que pruebes a estar un mes sin comer hidratos sencillos, que pruebes un período inicial de cetosis, que veas cómo en cuanto actives la vía metabólica de las grasas verás:

-Menos cansancio, más resistencia física, más músculo, más lucidez mental, más vigor sexual (todo ello después de unos días de malestar que pasan pronto).

-Pérdida de grasa, ganancia de músculo.

-Sensación de hambre eliminada, hasta el punto de reducir a dos comidas al día, estar 12 horas sin comer y no tener NADA de hambre.

*Si usted no cree que los nutricionistas y médicos deberían interesarse por esto, es que es usted ciego.*


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (20 Sep 2015)

He estado mirando si en Mercadona venden leche de coco, almendras o nueces y parece que no. Sólo he encontrado de soja.

¿Sabéis de super mercados que la tengan?

¿Es recomendable este tipo de leche para una paleo dieta medianamente seria?

El cafe con leche normal que solía tomarme 2 al día lo voy a sustituir por infusiones (te verde, manzanilla, etc). El problema es que quiero tomarme batidos para después de entrenar, me recomendaron gazpacho pero quisiera saber si no encuentro leche de coco si la de soja por ejemplo puede sustituirla.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Pues más bien no*. Me explico. A mí no me convence nada el término "paleodieta", ni sus fundamentos, ni todo lo que rodea a este movimiento. Creo que, si bien tienen razón en lo que recomiendan -a grandes rasgos- no es necesariamente por lo que ellos creen, y ello por un motivo muy sencillo: no hay detrás un método científico. Así, parece bastante claro que una alimentación lo más parecida a la que el ser humano lleva teniendo cientos de miles de años, debe ser lo que guíe los criterios para elegir qué alimentos se deben comer; sin embargo, dicho esto, hay que tener en cuenta que:
> 
> -No se sabe exactamente qué comían los hombres en el paleolítico. Dependiendo de la zona climática, la alimentación variaría enormemente. No hay un motivo claro para recomendar -o no- determinados boniatos, o aceites, según este criterio. Sin embargo, da una pauta muy clara y que es de difícil oposición: qué alimentos NO comer. Grasas trans, azúcares refinados, alimentos "inventados"... No hay que asumir que sean malos (las grasas trans ya se está demostrando que son veneno, está claro que no estamos adaptados a comerlas, es un ejemplo), pero desde luego el principio de prevención debe primar a la hora de comer algo nuevo. Un ejemplo claro son los lácteos. Gran parte de la población mundial es intolerante a la lactosa, sin embargo algunos han desarrollado la capacidad de sintetizar lactasa en el intestino, esa gente puede tomar leche fresca sin problema. Esto es claramente una adaptación reciente. Yo soy rubio con ojos claros, me puedo beber un litro de leche de una sentada, me sienta perfectamente. Por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



SI que hay estudios, los principales doctores que han metido mano a este tema los he puesto arriba. De cualquier forma si algo no es la paleo es rigida. LO primero que te enseña es que hay que probar que alimentos son aptos para tu genetica y cuales no. Las bases creo que son muy acertadas, cualquiera que pruebe un solo mes ve los cambios inmediatamente.

Quitas azucar, y mierdas procesadas, comes de todo como toda la vida de la carniceria, pescaderia, etc, y aumentas el consumo de grasa buena y se obra el milagro. Yo creo que lo que enseña la paleo es a comer bien.

YO la hago exactamente igual que Ud. El que quiera ser extricto como todo en la vida, alla cada cual si le compensa. Tambien un dia a la semana como algo de pan incluso alguna cerveza. Eso no cambia los habitos saludables que se acostumbra uno a llevar a diario.

Creo que todo el mundo entiende que comer a base de croquetas la cocinera, patatas fritas congeladas y San Jacobos, es de todo menos saludable. No entiendo como le resulta tan dificil entender a mucha gente conceptos tan sencillos.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2015 at 11:52 ----------




John Laroche dijo:


> He estado mirando si en Mercadona venden leche de coco, almendras o nueces y parece que no. Sólo he encontrado de soja.
> 
> ¿Sabéis de super mercados que la tengan?
> 
> ...



La leche de soja es un cereal y de los que mas problemas provoca, esa mierda mas lejos aun que la leche de vaca.

La de coco no se encuentra facil es cierto. Yo como que paso de ella. Con la grasa del aceite de oliva, de los aguacates y buenos trozos de tocino tampoco es imprescindible.

EL concepto de tomar algo parecido a la leche por la mañana lo tiene que desterrar. LAs leches de almendra de los supermercados llevan de todo menos almendra y la soja ya le digo mejor no.

Desayune a base de huevos bacon jamon etc, o Un buen vaso de Te con cacao puro, canela y miel. NO querra volver a tomar leche si se acostumbra a esa delicia. EL cacao puro es otra grasa de buenisima calidad.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Sep 2015)

Si. Pero la soja no es un cereal, es una legumbre.


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> He estado mirando si en Mercadona venden leche de coco, almendras o nueces y parece que no. Sólo he encontrado de soja.
> 
> ¿Sabéis de super mercados que la tengan?
> 
> ...



Yo compre hace poco una lata de leche de coco en el Carrefour, en la seccion de comida internacional. Creo que era una lata de 400ml y me costo sobre los dos euros y pico.

Creo que es esta:

http://www.carrefouronline.carrefou...ados.aspx?id=leche de coco&_requestid=1531179


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si. Pero la soja no es un cereal, es una legumbre.



Tiene razon y muy indigesta. En asia la fermentan para consumirla. La hemos adoptado en occidente en una forma que produce tantas intoleranciae como la leche. Contiene fitoestrogenos, acido fitico a manta, y un largo etc de sustancias que no quiero en el organismo. Inhibe la produccion de testosterona, afecta a la tiroides, y es muy estrogenizante, ni con un palo hoija.


----------



## aelis (20 Sep 2015)

Este hilo esta muy interesante, y me lo estoy leyendo enterito. Me gustaría plantear una cuestión que me preocupa. Tengo una niña pequeña y por razones de trabajo tiene que desayunar a las 7, no paran a almozar hasta las 11 y media. Le estoy dando vueltas a que darle de desayunar para que no pase hambre, pero para niños recomiendan lo típico (vaso de leche+galletas o cereal+fruta), será suficiente para que aguante tantas horas? que podría darle que sea mas contundente? 

Perdón si os parece una tonteria. Madre preocupada.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (20 Sep 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si. Pero la soja no es un cereal, es una legumbre.



Como los cacahuetes, que hasta ahora me ponía ciego creyendo que eran frutos secos ::

Lo que me tiene mosca todavía es lo de la miel. No me cuadra porque entiendo que provoca el mismo pico de insulina que el azucar... ¿No? ¿Entonces por qué está admitida en paleodieta? A ver si alguien me ilumina

---------- Post added 20-sep-2015 at 15:50 ----------




aelis dijo:


> Este hilo esta muy interesante, y me lo estoy leyendo enterito. Me gustaría plantear una cuestión que me preocupa. Tengo una niña pequeña y por razones de trabajo tiene que desayunar a las 7, no paran a almozar hasta las 11 y media. Le estoy dando vueltas a que darle de desayunar para que no pase hambre, pero para niños recomiendan lo típico (vaso de leche+galletas o cereal+fruta), será suficiente para que aguante tantas horas? que podría darle que sea mas contundente?
> 
> Perdón si os parece una tonteria. Madre preocupada.



Mis hijos desayunan un plato de fruta, un huevo y una loncha de bacon/salchicha, (lo hago en plan rápido en el microondas) una rebanada de pan integral casero y un trozo de queso. Así aguantan bien hasta media mañana.


----------



## medivierte (20 Sep 2015)

Un tema que no se suele comentar, creo que interesante para los que pasáis de los 40.

Las dietas ricas en proteina y muy bajas en carbohidratos refinados sí hacen adelgazar , por experiencia lo sé. Hay gente que incluso pasa de las frutas para bajar antes.

Pero una restricción brusca y continuada de glúcidos puede desencadenar problemas de pérdida de pelo. 
Yo por genética o lo que sea conservo pelazo pero he visto alopecia severa en muchísimos nuevos adeptos a esas dietas.
Es mejor bajar más despacio y no dejar de comer frutas.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (20 Sep 2015)

medivierte dijo:


> Un tema que no se suele comentar, creo que interesante para los que pasáis de los 40.
> 
> Las dietas ricas en proteina y muy bajas en carbohidratos refinados sí hacen adelgazar , por experiencia lo sé. Hay gente que incluso pasa de las frutas para bajar antes.
> 
> ...



Eso ya no es un problema para mí.  Y no será por comer poca fruta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2015)

aelis dijo:


> Este hilo esta muy interesante, y me lo estoy leyendo enterito. Me gustaría plantear una cuestión que me preocupa. Tengo una niña pequeña y por razones de trabajo tiene que desayunar a las 7, no paran a almozar hasta las 11 y media. Le estoy dando vueltas a que darle de desayunar para que no pase hambre, pero para niños recomiendan lo típico (vaso de leche+galletas o cereal+fruta), será suficiente para que aguante tantas horas? que podría darle que sea mas contundente?
> 
> Perdón si os parece una tonteria. Madre preocupada.



Con los crios no hay mucha solucion. La unica forma seria que consumiesen menos azucar, pero con la alimentacion actual eso es casi imposible

Eso que Ud llama hambre no lo es. Con los desayunos habituales, leche, galletas, cerales y fruta haga Ud la cuenta del azucar que llevan en el cuerpo al salir de casa. Pasan unas tres horas y el cuerpo vuelve a pedir su dosis. 

Siempre podria optar por eso que llaman desayuno europeo huevos revueltos, bacon y zumo de naranja. Lleva muchisimo menos azucar, mas grasa y es mas saciante. Pero la logistica con las prisas mañaneras complica mucho la cosa.

COmpre si quiere el cacao puro con miel, mas grasa y menos azucar que el colacao clasico y hagase Ud pastitas con harina de almendra y mantequilla. Con productos tipo galletas del super no hay solucion.


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2015)

medivierte dijo:


> Un tema que no se suele comentar, creo que interesante para los que pasáis de los 40.
> 
> Las dietas ricas en proteina y muy bajas en carbohidratos refinados sí hacen adelgazar , por experiencia lo sé. Hay gente que incluso pasa de las frutas para bajar antes.
> 
> ...



Juas juas! Y yo buscando una forma de que se me caigan los cuatro pelos que me quedan.

Gracias!! )


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Como los cacahuetes, que hasta ahora me ponía ciego creyendo que eran frutos secos ::
> 
> Lo que me tiene mosca todavía es lo de la miel. No me cuadra porque entiendo que provoca el mismo pico de insulina que el azucar... ¿No? ¿Entonces por qué está admitida en paleodieta? A ver si alguien me ilumina
> 
> ...



LA miel es el unico endulzante permitido porque es un producto que se puede encontrar no procesado, a ser posible sin pasteurizar. No tiene ni de lejos el mismo IG que el azucar y contiene muchas substancias beneficiosas y micronutrientes. No es energia vacia como la del azucar.

Por otro lado se recomienda no abusar de ella, sobre todo si se pretende usar esta dieta para adelgazar. Yo la tomo puntualmente, de normal mi cafe es sin nada mas que cafe.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2015 at 17:18 ----------




medivierte dijo:


> Un tema que no se suele comentar, creo que interesante para los que pasáis de los 40.
> 
> Las dietas ricas en proteina y muy bajas en carbohidratos refinados sí hacen adelgazar , por experiencia lo sé. Hay gente que incluso pasa de las frutas para bajar antes.
> 
> ...



A ver eso no se donde lo has sacado, pero como esto no es una dieta hiperproteica no hay nada que temer.

Venga repetir conmigo hidratos malos: azucar, cereales y leche.

Hidratos buenos: verduras, tuberculos, frutas y frutos secos.

El que se ponga a comer solo carne claro que no es bueno. Pero añade mucha verdura, mucho fruto seco y mucha grasa saludable y os aseguro que el pelo mejora muchisimo.

Para el que no lo sepa el azucar y los cereales tambien esta detras del acne juvenil, las seborreas y por ende de muchas alopecias.


----------



## sada (20 Sep 2015)

y la panela?? compro un cacao con panela a granel en una tienda ecológica que está mmm


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (20 Sep 2015)

Este es el cacao puro que venden en el Mercadona. En la etiqueta pone "sin azúcares añadidos" pero también "desgrasado"

¿Es recomendable su compra? ¿con qué alimentos "liga" mejor, con un buen batido de frutas por ejemplo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> Este es el cacao puro que venden en el Mercadona. En la etiqueta pone "sin azúcares añadidos" pero también "desgrasado"
> 
> ¿Es recomendable su compra? ¿con qué alimentos "liga" mejor, con un buen batido de frutas por ejemplo?



Ese es, y de momento no hay otro juas juas. Valor debe de tener el monopolio porque no he encontrado ningun otro en supermercado. Quiza haya otra marca pura en el Carrefour me ha comentado pero ese esta en todos los super.

Yo lo echo a infusiones y cafe. Liga muy bien con el Te con canela. Tambien calentandolo con nueces, mantequilla y miel sale un chocolate impresionante.

El aguacate vale de base para batidos de lo que quieras incluido el cacao.

Eso de desgrasado es lo normal, aun asi le queda un 16% de grasa y 25% proteina de altisima calidad.


----------



## malibux (20 Sep 2015)

Es curioso que nos hayamos juntado unos cuantos "no azúcares" por aquí y todos hayamos visto resultados similares: perdidas de peso mantenidas en el tiempo sin llegar a ser unos talibanes de la dieta. Con tal de mantener a raya el consumo de azúcares y panes, ya basta y da margen incluso para "caprichos" puntuales sin por eso tener luego un ánimo bulímico. 

Por cierto, ¿sabéis de alguna web que tenga recetas sencillitas y que más o menos comulguen con ésto? Imagino que cualquiera vegetariana podría cumplirlo, pero por si tenéis alguna en Favoritos. 

P.D: yo mantengo mis 6 kilitos de menos desde hace ya 5 meses aprox.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2015)

malibux dijo:


> Es curioso que nos hayamos juntado unos cuantos "no azúcares" por aquí y todos hayamos visto resultados similares: perdidas de peso mantenidas en el tiempo sin llegar a ser unos talibanes de la dieta. Con tal de mantener a raya el consumo de azúcares y panes, ya basta y da margen incluso para "caprichos" puntuales sin por eso tener luego un ánimo bulímico.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿sabéis de alguna web que tenga recetas sencillitas y que más o menos comulguen con ésto? Imagino que cualquiera vegetariana podría cumplirlo, pero por si tenéis alguna en Favoritos.
> 
> P.D: yo mantengo mis 6 kilitos de menos desde hace ya 5 meses aprox.



El unico 'original' que conozco en persona que hace una paleodieta casi vegetariana es un osteopata que se llama Stefan Richelli. Lo puedes localizar en el facebook.

El tio hace maratones y segun me comento se pone fino de grasa casi en su totalidad de origen vegetal. Tiene recetas como helados de aguacate, nutela de cacao puro y avellana. Este es un paleo casi vegetariano, creo que come huevos y poco mas de proteina animal.

Lo veo mucho por el barrio y esta fibrosisimo, quiza demasiado delgado. Pero es la demostracion viviente de que se pueden hacer maratones usando la energia de las grasas solamente.


----------



## ojete_borrado (20 Sep 2015)

Uno que lleva en este plan desde hace una semana. El resultado de momento es esperanzador, creo que era adicto al trigo y en agun momento lo pasé mal, pero cada vez veo más la luz al final del tunel. Gracias por la amena lectura

Qué bien, eh?


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2015)

En una semana ya debes de haber pasado el mono inicial. Yo al principio llevaba almendras y higos secos y cuando me daba gusa tiraba de ellos.

La primera semana meas como un condenado sobre todo si tambien dejas la sal. Ya te notaras deshinchado.

Importante,) come mucho, lo que te apetezca pero el primer mes no peques que es como darle al boton de reset y te jode lo conseguido.

Al tiempo probaras el pan y veras que la digestion es pesada y ya no te apetecera tanto. Y al azucar se le coge ascazo.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Sep 2015)

Lo de la digestion pesada del pan la gente no se lo cree. Ademas al dia siguiente a un bocadillo tengo que cagar con cesarea.


----------



## qbit (20 Sep 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> Este es el cacao puro que venden en el Mercadona. En la etiqueta pone "sin azúcares añadidos" pero también "desgrasado"





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ese es, y de momento no hay otro juas juas. Valor debe de tener el monopolio porque no he encontrado ningun otro en supermercado.



La marca Valor la compré en Hipercor, en donde también tenían otra marca más cara.

Una cosa que no entiendo es la publicidad orientada a elitismo con el chocolate de pureza de cacao alto, como si fuera algo especialísimo o yo qué sé. Es ridículo. En cambio la marca Valor, con su cacao al 100% no practica esa estrategia de marketing.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo veo mucho por el barrio y esta fibrosisimo, quiza demasiado delgado.



Si te parece va a estar musculoso haciendo maratón.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero es la demostracion viviente de que se pueden hacer maratones usando la energia de las grasas solamente.



Y siendo vegetariano, aunque una forista contó su caso aquí (aunque ella no hacía maratones sino entrenaba en el gimnasio si recuerdo bien).



Karlos Smith dijo:


> La primera semana meas como un condenado sobre todo si tambien dejas la sal. Ya te notaras deshinchado.



Es que no sé porqué no habéis mencionado la sal en todo el hilo, cuando la estrategia de la industria alimentaria es potenciar el sabor con sal, azúcar y otros potenciadores del sabor como el famoso glutamato monosódico.

No hay que echar sal a las comidas. A ninguna. Las comidas ya llevan su sal.

Por cierto, ¿qué hay de eso de que los frutos secos son alérgenos?.


----------



## zentrado (20 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ese es, y de momento no hay otro juas juas. Valor debe de tener el monopolio porque no he encontrado ningun otro en supermercado. Quiza haya otra marca pura en el Carrefour me ha comentado pero ese esta en todos los super.
> 
> Yo lo echo a infusiones y cafe. Liga muy bien con el Te con canela. Tambien calentandolo con nueces, mantequilla y miel sale un chocolate impresionante.
> 
> ...



Sí que hay otras marcas, con buena calidad y mejor precio, pero no suelen estar en supermercados, están en herboristerías, aunque según tiendas el mismo puede costar desde 2,89€ (250g) hasta el doble o más.







Comprar Cacao puro polvo desgrasado - Productos EcolÃ³gicos

Cacao en polvo desgrasado EcolÃ³gico BIOSPIRIT (250 g)

Cacao Puro desgrasado Bio Alternativa, 1 kg por 15,45Â*â‚¬ en Planeta Huerto

CACAO PURO DESGRASADO BIO 275GR

AlterNativa3 Tienda de Productos Ecológicos Cacao puro desgrasado


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2015)

qbit dijo:


> La marca Valor la compré en Hipercor, en donde también tenían otra marca más cara.
> 
> Una cosa que no entiendo es la publicidad orientada a elitismo con el chocolate de pureza de cacao alto, como si fuera algo especialísimo o yo qué sé. Es ridículo. En cambio la marca Valor, con su cacao al 100% no practica esa estrategia de marketing.
> 
> ...



La sal si que es casi imposible dejarla del todo. Cuando cocino para mi solo no la uso. Pero claro eso no ocurre en todas las comidas. Si hago un ragut de ternera hago para todos y no puede ser sin sal.

Pero evidentemente metido en harina te costumbras a comer sin sal y acostumbras a tu entorno a comer con poca sal. Recuperas el sabor de las cosas y mas aun cuando usas todo tipo de especias, es otro mundo de sabores.

El mayor alegeno de todos es el cacahuete que no es un fruto seco, pero claro hay gente para todo. Creo que luego estan las nueces en la lista.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2015 at 23:16 ----------




zentrado dijo:


> Sí que hay otras marcas, con buena calidad y mejor precio, pero no suelen estar en supermercados, están en herboristerías, aunque según tiendas el mismo puede costar desde 2,89€ (250g) hasta el doble o más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por internet puedes comprar cualquier cosa pero es curioso que en los supermercados habituales no tengas dos o tres marcas para elegir. NO me gusta comprar alimentos sin verlos en la mano. Ya me habian comentado que en el carrefour hay otra marca mas barata pero aun no he ido a comprobarlo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Sep 2015)

malibux dijo:


> Es curioso que nos hayamos juntado unos cuantos "no azúcares" por aquí y todos hayamos visto resultados similares: perdidas de peso mantenidas en el tiempo sin llegar a ser unos talibanes de la dieta. Con tal de mantener a raya el consumo de azúcares y panes, ya basta y da margen incluso para "caprichos" puntuales sin por eso tener luego un ánimo bulímico.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿sabéis de alguna web que tenga recetas sencillitas y que más o menos comulguen con ésto? Imagino que cualquiera vegetariana podría cumplirlo, pero por si tenéis alguna en Favoritos.
> 
> P.D: yo mantengo mis 6 kilitos de menos desde hace ya 5 meses aprox.



La verdad es que es sorprendente, sobre todo porque luego alguien obeso va a la médico de cabecera y le dan una hoja de papel con una dieta hipocalórica de 1500 calorías, baja en grasa, le dicen que coma menos y se mueva más y le hablan de fuerza de voluntad...

Y de esos no adelgaza ni cristo.

Le quitas azúcares y harinas... Y a perder peso como un campeón, no sé de verdad qué pasa ::::::


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> La verdad es que es sorprendente, sobre todo porque luego alguien obeso va a la médico de cabecera y le dan una hoja de papel con una dieta hipocalórica de 1500 calorías, baja en grasa, le dicen que coma menos y se mueva más y le hablan de fuerza de voluntad...
> 
> Y de esos no adelgaza ni cristo.
> 
> Le quitas azúcares y harinas... Y a perder peso como un campeón, no sé de verdad qué pasa ::::::



Los dos primeros meses me instale una aplicacion que le metes los alimentos del dia y te va sumando las calorias que has ingerido. Ningun dia bajaba de las 2.000 calorias y adelgazando a kilo por semana. La primera fueron dos kilos y pico menos y comiendo como un condenao, pero esa primera semana es mucho liquido e inflamacion lo que pierdes.

Esas dietas hipocaloricas no se pueden mantener en el tiempo y las hiperproteicas menos aun. Asi vienen luego los rebotes que vienen porque te tienen pasando hambre. Te tienen toda la vida haciendo dietas y el nutricionista haciendo caja, cuando la solucion es bastante simple.

No se si lo hacen por desconocimiento, o es un tema que tratar en el subforo de conspiraciones.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (21 Sep 2015)

Qué tal compañeros.

Lo primero decir que vengo de hacer la compra para una semana y me parece una auténtica aberración lo caro que está todo. He ído al Mercadona y he tenido que dejar algunos productos fuera de la lista de lo caros que están (lo de los frutos secos es increíble).

Pero bueno, en general estoy contento. Mucha fruta (plátanos, aguacate, uvas, melocotón, melón...), verduras (espinacas, alcachofas, pepino, calabazas, calabacines...)
carne (pecguga de pavo, pollo, codornices...) pescado (salmón, atún, boquerones, sardinas...) frutos secos (abellanas, nueces, pipas de calabaza...), otro (jamón, agua mineral, cacao puro, té...). En fín, nada de lacteos, cereales, etc. Aun así me ha costado todo algo más de 60 euros, una burrada.

Mañana empiezo con una rutina alimenticia nueva para mi, estaré 33 días a piñón siguiendo una dieta paleo medianamente aceptable.

Aquí tenéis un post sobre ello (fotos dentro)
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/693358-me-despido-de-durante-algo-mas-de-1-mes.html

Una vez acabe colgaré fotos del después.

Que paséis un buen día.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Sep 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> Qué tal compañeros.
> 
> Lo primero decir que vengo de hacer la compra para una semana y me parece una auténtica aberración lo caro que está todo. He ído al Mercadona y he tenido que dejar algunos productos fuera de la lista de lo caros que están (lo de los frutos secos es increíble).
> 
> ...



Si bien yo creo que en España la comida es comparativamente barata y de buena calidad respecto a países del entorno, lo cierto es que alimentarse bien es más caro.

Comer arroz y pasta es muuuucho más barato... Claro que ya sabemos las consecuencias ::


----------



## Fetuccini (21 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo puede afectar exactamente la diferencia entre metabolizar grasas o hidratos a la hora de ejercicios tan prolongados (tres horas). Pero me vas a perdonar, creo que el que peca de sectario eres tú, no el otro forero.
> 
> Te explico por qué.
> 
> ...



Los sectarios son los que siguen una dieta de moda. Hace unos años había algo llamado "Dieta Dukan". Mejor no decir nada en contra de esa dieta, porque se te tiraban a la yugular. Unos años más tarde y después de aguantar a su horda de sectarios empezaron a surgir los problemas. La dieta Dukan se ha ido al guano.

Ahora viene la paleodieta. Un sectario paleodiético sólo ve paleodieta. ¿Eres maratoniano? PALEODIETA ¿Estás gordo? PALEODIETA ¿Estás calvo? PALEODIETA. Paleodieta para todos porque es buena para adelgazar, para engordar, para deporte de fondo, para deporte explosivo y para rascarse los cojones en el sofá. Métase usted 4000 kcal de grasa y proteína al día que si no mete ni un gramo de azúcar va a adelgazar cuatro kilos a la semana.

Ahora a los hechos: hay un punto en la maratón, aproximadamente en el kilómetro 25 en el que te llevas una hostia impresionante si no has avituallado bien. Es el vaciado de glucógeno y puede obligarte al abandono. Esta situación puede darse en triatlón en la fase de carrera si has nadado y pedaleado muy fuerte, y has comido poco. Se llama "El Muro".

Tienes dos soluciones: avituallarte muy bien para sin ir muy pesado de estómago conseguir mantener glucógeno hasta el final o CARGAR DE GLUCÓGENO el par de días anterior. Si vas bien cargado de glucógeno el riesgo de sufrir una pájara disminuye aunque el avituallamiento no sea perfecto. Se ha comprobado que añadir proteína a la carga de glucógeno aumenta el rendimiento. Sólo las grasas se quedan fuera de la dieta pre-maratón (no se eliminan pero se limitan). Y esto se consigue a base de estudios controlados y años de experiencia HACIENDO MARATONES.

No tienes un metabolismo raro. Es un metabolismo normal: se pueden correr 10 km y hacer una pausa durante la cual el cuerpo cataboliza grasa para "recargarse" de energía. ¡Es la base de adelgazar haciendo cardio! Luego 10 km de bici, que son un paseíto, se repite el ciclo. Las 6 horas trabajando, a menos que trabajes repartiendo periódicos en bicicleta sin parar, no es lo mismo. Es como el caso del tenista o del futbolista: hacen pausas en las que el cuerpo quema grasa porque el músculo no está consumiendo a máxima capacidad. ¿Es tan difícil de comprender? El triatleta o el maratoniano no descansan ni 30 segundos y tienen que empezar al máximo de glucógeno porque la catálisis de ácidos grasos no tiene velocidad suficiente: o bien va a ir a bajo rendimiento o bien va a inflarse de ácido láctico. O peor aún: tendrá que abandonar reventado y quemará músculo.

Mi "sectarismo" viene de conocer la bioquímica del cuerpo. Te lees cualquier libro de bioquímica y enseguida ves cuál es el proceso rápido y eficiente (y el favorito del músculo) y cuál es el proceso lento. También aprendes cual es la "comida" favorita del cerebro. Aprendes qué rutas metabólicas son posibles y cuáles no, o cuáles son habituales y cuáles existen pero son muy poco utilizadas. Con todo eso deduces algo muy poco seductor y que no vende libros: nuestro cuerpo quiere comer de todo. Hidratos para la energía rápida, grasas cis para energía lenta y reserva, proteínas para estructura.

También sabemos que nuestro cuerpo es terco y en caso de necesidad tira de proteínas para generar energía. ¿Y ese dolor de piernas que sentimos al hacer demasiado ejercicio? Vaya, hemos intentado forzar la máquina más allá de lo que podíamos y ahora tenemos restos de una ruta metabólica que a nuestro cuerpo no le gusta utilizar... pero puede hacerlo en caso de necesidad.

¿Puede alguien tirar durante años y años con paleodieta? Nadie lo duda. Ahora bien: ¿puede alguien tirar durante años y años perfectamente sano comiendo de todo? ES PERFECTAMENTE POSIBLE. El azúcar no es veneno. La harina no es veneno. La pasta, el arroz, las patatas... son alimentos perfectamente saludables Y RECOMENDABLES. ¿Os va bien con la paleodieta? De puta madre y seguid con ella. Pero a mí me va bien mi dieta de comer de todo, me siento con energía, tengo el colesterol por los suelos, tengo un BMI de 21 mantenido desde los 18 años, hago deporte intenso...

PD: cada uno que haga la dieta que le salga de los cojones. Pero no le digáis a un triatleta/maratoniano que haga vuestra dieta porque a vosotros os va bien, o porque conocéis a un tipo vegetariano que una vez terminó una maratón.


----------



## mugrisimo (21 Sep 2015)

Los paleolíticos no hacían maratones, corrían explosivamente 25m y se subían al árbol.


----------



## zentrado (21 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> ...
> ¿Puede alguien tirar durante años y años con paleodieta? Nadie lo duda. Ahora bien: ¿puede alguien tirar durante años y años perfectamente sano comiendo de todo? ES PERFECTAMENTE POSIBLE. *El azúcar no es veneno.* La harina no es veneno. La pasta, el arroz, las patatas... son alimentos perfectamente saludables Y RECOMENDABLES. ¿Os va bien con la paleodieta? De puta madre y seguid con ella. Pero a mí me va bien mi dieta de comer de todo, me siento con energía, tengo el colesterol por los suelos, tengo un BMI de 21 mantenido desde los 18 años, hago deporte intenso...
> 
> PD: cada uno que haga la dieta que le salga de los cojones. Pero no le digáis a un triatleta/maratoniano que haga vuestra dieta porque a vosotros os va bien, o porque conocéis a un tipo vegetariano que una vez terminó una maratón.



El azúcar blanco refinado sí que es veneno y también lo son las grasas hidrogenadas. Cancerígenos. Solo tienes que mirar las estadísticas de aumento de diabetes II y cáncer de páncreas conforme ha aumentado el consumo de azúcar y grasas trans.

Lo de que 'hay que comer de todo' es la peor recomendación que se puede hacer hoy en día; y la pirámide alimenticia creada en los años 60 otra gran mentira.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2015 at 21:57 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> La verdad es que es sorprendente, sobre todo porque luego alguien obeso va a la médico de cabecera y le dan una hoja de papel con una dieta hipocalórica de 1500 calorías, baja en grasa, le dicen que coma menos y se mueva más y le hablan de fuerza de voluntad...
> 
> Y de esos no adelgaza ni cristo.
> 
> Le quitas azúcares y harinas... Y a perder peso como un campeón, no sé de verdad qué pasa ::::::



En el libro "Mentiras que engordan", explican muy bien el tema de las calorías. Según cómo y de dónde obtengas las calorías que necesitas, puede cambiar mucho el resultado.


_Si preguntamos a cien personas de la calle cómo definirían una dieta saludable obtendríamos diferentes respuestas, pero con temáticas similares: poca grasa, baja en colesterol, con productos light, aceites vegetales, cereales integrales, zumos naturales, poca carne, pocos huevos, margarina en vez de mantequilla, poca sal, comer cada 2-3 horas… La realidad es que estas ideas, y otras muchas similares, no están realmente respaldadas por la evidencia científica. De hecho algunas de estas creencias han contribuido directa o indirectamente a la epidemia de obesidad y enfermedades crónicas a las que nos enfrentamos hoy día. La mayoría de personas que intentan adelgazar siguiendo las recomendaciones anteriores fracasan. No sólo no pierden peso, sino que muchas veces su salud se ve afectada._

_En este libro detallamos 10 de los principales mitos sobre alimentación que pueden perjudicar tu salud y evitar que logres tu cuerpo ideal._

Mentiras Que Engordan – Marcos Vázquez| pdf


----------



## SilviuOG (21 Sep 2015)

Hay solo una regla para mantenerte en tu peso (con una salud normal):

Gasta lo que comes y come lo que vas a gastar.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Sep 2015)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Hay solo una regla para mantenerte en tu peso (con una salud normal):
> 
> Gasta lo que comes y come lo que vas a gastar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk



En serio, ¿nadie se da cuenta de que decir esto es como no decir nada? Es una perogrullada, es como decir que el fuego quema porque está caliente y que el hielo enfría porque está frío... En fin...


----------



## SilviuOG (21 Sep 2015)

Es que es así de simple...

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (21 Sep 2015)

Hay dos tipos de cacao:

*Criollo:* Es escaso, delicado de cultivar, poco productivo pero de sabor menos amargo. Más caro.

*Forastero:* Es el más abundante, productivo y amargo. Es menos caro.

Por eso las diferencias de precio al que lo mencionaba.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Los sectarios son los que siguen una dieta de moda. Hace unos años había algo llamado "Dieta Dukan". Mejor no decir nada en contra de esa dieta, porque se te tiraban a la yugular. Unos años más tarde y después de aguantar a su horda de sectarios empezaron a surgir los problemas. La dieta Dukan se ha ido al guano.
> 
> Ahora viene la paleodieta. Un sectario paleodiético sólo ve paleodieta. ¿Eres maratoniano? PALEODIETA ¿Estás gordo? PALEODIETA ¿Estás calvo? PALEODIETA. Paleodieta para todos porque es buena para adelgazar, para engordar, para deporte de fondo, para deporte explosivo y para rascarse los cojones en el sofá. Métase usted 4000 kcal de grasa y proteína al día que si no mete ni un gramo de azúcar va a adelgazar cuatro kilos a la semana.
> 
> ...



No si no se lo dice nadie, lo hacen solos:
RÃ©cord del mundo en ultramaratÃ³n con Dieta Paleo: Zach Bitter ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo
Ultramarathon Runner Dean Karnazes''' Paleo Diet | GQ
Agua - Viento - Tierra: MÃ¡s y mÃ¡s carbohidratos... Ã³ dieta antiinflamatoria?

El tema de usar la via metabolica de oxidacion de las grasas lleva ya unos añitos en estados unidos. Aqui poco a poco la gente empieza averlo como una opcion muy valida.

Ahora dicho esto aqui se esta hablando de nutricion, no de que un gilipollas (sin acritud) le de por correr 160km, algo que cualquiera que este en este mundillo sabe perfectamente que ni es normal ni es precisamente saludable.Los deportes que llevan al limite el fisico de los que los practican, y casi cualquier deporte de elite, no se puede catalogar como habito saludable. Otra cosa es el afan de superacion, la competitivida inherente al ser humano, cosa muy loable.

PERO no venga aqui a hablar de habitos de alimentacion que no son necesarios para la inmensa mayoria de la poblacion. Aqui hablamos de los malos habitos y las numerosas mentiras sobre nutricion que ha escuchado durante años una poblacion obesa y sedentaria.

Si Ud me dijese que tiene que consumir medio litro de keroseno para correr 50km tambien me pareceria hasta normal. Le acabo de demostrar que hay otras formas incluso para eso y hay muchos deportistas que ya lo estan haciendo. El corredor americano de ultrafondo obtiene su energia consumiendo 50% de grasas y los hidratos de gran cantidad de frutas y tuberculos. Y para empezar el dia se corre una maraton en ayunas. *Analice eso y empezara a entender de que va esto.
*
Si lee los articulos vera que para mantener ese ritmo sea grasa o pasta al pesto, se consumen ingentes cantidades de alimentos para mantener la energia necesaria, en ambos casos hay que planificar con precision cuanto y que se come durante el dia. NO hablamos de habitos de alimentacion de una persona normal.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2015 at 23:21 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> En serio, ¿nadie se da cuenta de que decir esto es como no decir nada? Es una perogrullada, es como decir que el fuego quema porque está caliente y que el hielo enfría porque está frío... En fin...



Ademas de que es la mentira mas repetida durante años por los nutricionistas. Hay personas que tienen un manejo nefasto del azucar, y comiendo lo mismo que su vecino engorda como un cabron. Pero seguiremos oyendo esa falacia durante muchos años, simplemente porque parece logica.


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Sep 2015)

Yo ya voy a dar mi opinion basada en mi experiencia personal:

Si haces deporte de fondo....no sigas la paleodieta, porque en las pruebas lo vas a pasar mal o muy mal y el susto puede ser grande.

Ya que cada uno qie saque sus conclusiones, pero yo ya he visto que esta dieta no está echa para triatlon, maraton....


----------



## largodeaqui (21 Sep 2015)

Sabiendo que cada persona es un mundo, creo que entre la alimentacion y el ejercicio la proporcion andaria en un porcentaje del 60-40. Uno de los deportes que podemos tomar como referencia es el ciclismo.

Hay distintos tipos de constitucion en los ciclistas, sprinters muy potentes muscularmente, rodadores capaces de sostener un ritmo elevado durante muchos kilometros, y escaladores no tan desarrollados muscularmente como los anteriores, pero capaces de hacer estragos en su terreno. Todos tienen un punto en comun, estan definidos al maximo. Hacen un desgaste brutal, pero tambien ingieren una cantidad de calorias acorde al desgaste que van a realizar.

En mi opinion, esto se puede extrapolar a un ciudadano normal, que sea capaz de hacer 1 hora u hora y media de ejercico diario con una intensidad media alta. Comiendo en cantidades acordes a tus necesidades, el cuerpo se tiene que convertir en una maquina de adelgazar, ademas de mejorar la condicion fisica de una manera espectacular. Solo tienes que comparar como se sube un repecho durillo el primer dia, y como lo subes despues de 1 mes haciendo bici.

Con esto quiero decir que llevar una dieta variada de carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras, pasta, en mi opinion no tiene nada de negativo. Incluso una pequeña cantidad de azucar no tiene que ser malo necesariamente. Si te apetece un kit kat a media mañana, te lo comes y punto. No todo tiene que ser un sinvivir.

Como ejemplo, os dejo un par de videos de lo que desayuna un equipo ciclista.

[YOUTUBE]oAOxF3zOEr4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4nDM0_ryG3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Sep 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> Qué tal compañeros.
> 
> Lo primero decir que vengo de hacer la compra para una semana y me parece una auténtica aberración lo caro que está todo. He ído al Mercadona y he tenido que dejar algunos productos fuera de la lista de lo caros que están (lo de los frutos secos es increíble).
> 
> ...



SI te parece me pongo en modo Taliban paleo ON

Te hago alguna critica constructiva a tu compra:

FRUTAS: Veo una animalada de fruta, y las mas dulces. Si vas a dar caña haciendo deporte ninguna pega. 
VERDURAS: Te falta las mas importantes, cruciferas, brocoli el primero de la lista, luego coliflor, coles de bruselas, col, etc.
FRUTOS SECOS: Las pipas de calabaza del mercadona son pura sal, buscalas sin o aguasal en tiendas de frutos secos. Las pipas de girasol son baratas y energeticas. Las siguientes en mi lista las almendras y avellanas. Cuidado con las nueces muchas son indigestas.
CARNE: Si tu tiempo te lo permite compra bichos enteros, pechuga de pavo? (por Dios:, mucha ave de acuerdo sanisimas. Por pura inercia has comprado las piezas con menos grasa, Y MAS CARAS. Morcillas de Ontynent, bacon, jamon la pieza de la punta con tocino, cabeza de lomo, chuleton:: alterna con ave entera.

Yo tengo un hacha de carnicero y sea pollo o sea muslo de pavo a la olla o al horno. Si vas a comer asi a base de pechugas y codornices te vas a dejar una pasta.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2015 at 23:56 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo ya voy a dar mi opinion basada en mi experiencia personal:
> 
> Si haces deporte de fondo....no sigas la paleodieta, porque en las pruebas lo vas a pasar mal o muy mal y el susto puede ser grande.
> 
> Ya que cada uno qie saque sus conclusiones, pero yo ya he visto que esta dieta no está echa para triatlon, maraton....



Te voy a dar la razon. Un atleta consumidor de hidratos tiene que planificar muy bien su dieta y las cantidades elevadas que tiene que consumir.

Un atleta paleo aun tiene que planificar muchisimo mejor y tiene que consumir aun mas alimentos para consumir los requerimientos energeticos. Esta planificacion no esta al alcance de cualquiera, es mas facil hincharse a pasta y con la barrita energetica en el bolsillo.

Aun asi veras como en unos años cada vez veras mas gente que se apunta al carro. Yo ya conozco triatletas que funcionan con la paleo perfectamente en mi entorno.


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> SI te parece me pongo en modo Taliban paleo ON
> 
> Te hago alguna critica constructiva a tu compra:
> 
> ...



Puede ser y perfectamente.

Pero también es verdad que el tiempo y la planificación que tiene que llevar un tiatleta hasta no pasarlo mal es largo.

Yo en mi caso personal, en el que el metabolismo se me dispara por completo en loa triatlones...no puedo...así de claro.

Y como lo mejor es escuchar a tu cuerpo, el mio medice que pasta, patatas y demas...las tengo que consumir si no quiero retirarme en mitad de la prueba por estar enmayado y sin fuerzas.


----------



## Jorkomboi (22 Sep 2015)

Pues segunda semana con dieta hiperproteica y nueva bajada de 800gr. Me acerco a mi peso ideal y cada vez bajo menos cantidad por semana. Eso si, esta semana he subido la cantidad de verduras y fruta y me he puesto hasta el culo de comer cacahuetes, por el tema de la proteína. :rolleye:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Los sectarios son los que siguen una dieta de moda. Hace unos años había algo llamado "Dieta Dukan". Mejor no decir nada en contra de esa dieta, porque se te tiraban a la yugular. Unos años más tarde y después de aguantar a su horda de sectarios empezaron a surgir los problemas. La dieta Dukan se ha ido al guano.
> 
> Ahora viene la paleodieta. Un sectario paleodiético sólo ve paleodieta. ¿Eres maratoniano? PALEODIETA ¿Estás gordo? PALEODIETA ¿Estás calvo? PALEODIETA. Paleodieta para todos porque es buena para adelgazar, para engordar, para deporte de fondo, para deporte explosivo y para rascarse los cojones en el sofá. Métase usted 4000 kcal de grasa y proteína al día que si no mete ni un gramo de azúcar va a adelgazar cuatro kilos a la semana.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que dices es bastante razonable. Sin embargo, creo que te dejas un par de cosas importantísimas en el tintero, o que optas por ignorarlas.

Primero: *no entiendo por qué hay que desviar el tema a los maratonianos o los triatletas*. La forma de comer de esta gente debería ser la excepción, no la norma, en cuanto a que la intensidad del deporte que practican estas personas es totalmente excepcional; no puede servir para opinar sobre la alimentación que debe seguir una persona normal -con más motivo aún, no puede servir para las personas con obesidad.

Segundo: i*gnoras la parte más importante de mi argumentario*, que no es otra que poner de manifiesto la fortísima serie de contradicciones que hay respecto a la nutrición en lo que se pueden llamar "consejos oficiales" y que están asumidos por gran parte de la sociedad. A grandes rasgos, son:

-Hay muchísima gente obesa, y cada vez más, y todo ello a nivel mundial y desde hace pocas décadas.

-Las personas obesas son sometidas a tratamientos (dietas hipocalóricas bajas en grasa generalmente) que tienen una eficacia sorprentemente baja. Por el motivo que sea (los pacientes no la siguen, no tienen fuerza de voluntad, la dieta no funciona, lo que sea). Repito: esto es una situación anormal. La gente obesa NO ADELGAZA.* Las dietas "oficiales" NO FUNCIONAN*. Por ello la gente busca alternativas, desde el biomanán a franquicias de adelgazamiento o dietas milagro.

-Se dan una serie de pautas sobre la comida que NO TIENEN UN SUSTENTO CIENTÍFICO SÓLIDO.* Comer cinco veces al día, en teoría debería hacer que se llegue a la siguiente comida con menos hambre. Pero... ¿es esto cierto? Pues a lo mejor depende*. Si comes algo que provoca respuesta insulínica, y en pequeña cantidad (ejemplo: una barrita de cereales) lo más probable es que el hambre se incremente. Ningún médico de familia habla de esto. Es sólo un ejemplo. Comer grasa... ¿genera grasa? ¿más, menos, igual que los hidratos o las proteínas? *Pues no se sabe*. La teoría del balance energético, por ejemplo, ¿explica de forma satisfactoria la ganancia de tejido adiposo versus la ganancia de tejido muscular? *Pues no*. Y así con un montón de temas que, sin embargo, no admiten debate. *Y así hemos acabado con un porcentaje lamentable de gente obesa y con sobrepeso, que no saben qué comer, y a los que nadie ayuda ni aconseja.*

-Lo que he comentado de que hay que comer, sobre todo hidratos sencillos y azúcares, antes de hacer deporte, es algo totalmente asumido y que se le enseña a los niños. Lo que no entiendo es por qué, dado que* no hay evidencia alguna en ese sentido *(de nuevo: no me refiero a los maratonianos). ¿A qué se deben esta clase de consejos?

Pero bueno, parece que con decir "hay que comer de todo" y acusar de sectario a alguien que ha afirmado que NO SIGUE LA PALEODIETA (me refiero a mí), y aderezar todo con debates sobre qué es mejor para el típico "ciudadano que corre triatlones" ::, basta para zanjar el debate.

*Este me parece un tema gravísimo para la salud de la población, lleno de interrogantes y que no se enfoca para nada de forma adecuada.*

Un saludo


----------



## sada (22 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La sal si que es casi imposible dejarla del todo. Cuando cocino para mi solo no la uso. Pero claro eso no ocurre en todas las comidas. Si hago un ragut de ternera hago para todos y no puede ser sin sal.
> 
> Pero evidentemente metido en harina te costumbras a comer sin sal y acostumbras a tu entorno a comer con poca sal. Recuperas el sabor de las cosas y mas aun cuando usas todo tipo de especias, es otro mundo de sabores.
> 
> ...



También hay el de PEDRO MAYO Pedro Mayo cacao puro polvo de 250g.

Pedro Mayo cacao puro polvo de 250g. - Carritus.com - El comparador de supermercados


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> La verdad es que es sorprendente, sobre todo porque luego alguien obeso va a la médico de cabecera y le dan una hoja de papel con una dieta hipocalórica de 1500 calorías, baja en grasa, le dicen que coma menos y se mueva más y le hablan de fuerza de voluntad...
> 
> Y de esos no adelgaza ni cristo.
> 
> Le quitas azúcares y harinas... Y a perder peso como un campeón, no sé de verdad qué pasa ::::::



A ver, yo no creo en conspiraciones, pero en el tema del consumo de azúcar parece que hay un consenso entre los profesionales, públicos y privados, a no darles demasiada importancia al asunto, aunque parece que las cosas están cambiando, sobre todo en el caso de los niños. Mi razonamiento al porqué no hay una mayor beligerancia al consumo (alto o moderado) de azúcar es el siguiente:

1/ *Los beneficios de la moderación / eliminación de su consumo son tan "obvios" que su defensa a muerte no gustan a algunos profesionales, es una solución "demasiado sencilla". *Pasa como con el tabaco, no ha habido en la historia de la medicina una correlación tan apabullante y demoledora entre su consumo y la aparición de ciertos cánceres y enfermedades cardíacas. Sin embargo, siempre me ha maravillado que la mayoría de los profesionales de la medicina no fueran "beligerantes a muerte" contra su consumo. Otra vez, era una solución "demasiada sencilla".

2/ *Intereses corporativos*. Muchos profesionales no quieren darte (con la suficiente contundencia, digo) esa solución porque si nos funciona, ¿Dónde queda ese enorme mercado de las dietas etc etc?. Aquí ya sé que me ha pasado y muchos profesionales me dirán que que es lo primero que recomiendan. Sí pero, como en el caso del tabaco, ¿con la suficiente contundencia?

3/ *El maldito consumismo*. Es sabido que el azúcar hace más "vendible" la mayoría de los productos, sobre todo en los niños. Por eso lo meten con calzador en caso todo, cacaos, tomates, bebidas, yogures etc.etc. Leí que después de la 2ª guerra mundial se acordó aumentar el % de azúcar para incrementar las ventas de muchos productos de consumo.

En suma, estamos viendo una pandemia de personas obesas en países como EEUU pero también en México y ahora también en Europa y no escuchamos con suficiente atención lo que nos cuentan, el consumo de alimentos y sobre todo bebidas azucaradas es el origen principal de dicha panemia.

Una anécdota. Yo estoy en un programa de investigación epidemiológico desde hace muchos años y he tenido que contestar a muchos cuestionarios sobre mi dieta y forma de vida. Pues bien, sólo en el último cuestionario han incluido las veces que se toman por semana bebidas azucaradas y zumos en general. Parece que las cosas están cambiando.

Os dejo dos enlaces.

*A/ El azúcar es el nuevo tabaco*

El azúcar es el nuevo tabaco | Crónica | EL MUNDO

*B/ La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) quiere limitarnos el consumo de azúcar. *

En concreto recomienda no tomar más de 25 gramos al día, esto es, seis cucharadas pequeñas. Eso significa que un amante de lo dulce agotaría su cupo diario con dos cafés y un yogurt natural.
La cifra es baja, muy baja y el objetivo parece casi inalcanzable. Más todavía si tenemos en cuenta los datos de consumo actual. Según el estudio de energía y macronutrientes de 2011, la ingesta de azúcar en España es del 20% de las calorías totales de nuestra dieta diaria. Esto es cuatro veces más de lo que quiere recomendar la OMS (la propuesta está todavía pendiente de aprobación) y el doble de la cantidad recomendada en ese momento. "El problema es que llevamos una vida desastrosa y nos va a costar cambiarla", señala Irene Bretón, miembro de la Junta Directiva de la Sociedad Española de Endocrinología y Nutrición y miembro del Área de Nutrición de la SEEN……

http://www.huffingtonpost.es/2014/03/12/consumo-azucar_n_4949719.html


----------



## Johnny Drama (22 Sep 2015)

EL Cacao 100% como lo consumís? Directamente? En café?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (22 Sep 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> EL Cacao 100% como lo consumís? Directamente? En café?



Con miel y en leche desnatada sin lactosa. ::


----------



## Raullucu (22 Sep 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> EL Cacao 100% como lo consumís? Directamente? En café?



Un cucharilla de postre disuelto en unos 450ml de leche de cabra fresca entera. Le añado media cucharilla de buena miel, pero se puede obviar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Sep 2015)

con agua osmotizada, miel, semillas de calabaza, copos de quinoa y avena...papillita y pa dentro


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Sep 2015)

Lo de las cinco comidas tiene toda la logica con alimentacion basada en cereales. Se intenta evitar muchas horas sin comer con el consiguiente bajon de azucar y el hambre ansiosa


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (23 Sep 2015)

medivierte dijo:


> Un tema que no se suele comentar, creo que interesante para los que pasáis de los 40.
> 
> Las dietas ricas en proteina y muy bajas en carbohidratos refinados sí hacen adelgazar , por experiencia lo sé. Hay gente que incluso pasa de las frutas para bajar antes.
> 
> ...



Lo que no se si se ha comentado es que si te quitas los hidratos nocivos hay que darle al cuerpo hidratos de verduras, frutas y tuberculos. La gente oye hablar de hidratos y se olvida de que los hidratos han existido toda la vida pero no esa aberracion de refinarlo todo. Es un sistema muy eficiente de producir alimentos baratos pero nefasto para la salud.


----------



## trancos123 (23 Sep 2015)

malibux dijo:


> Es curioso que nos hayamos juntado unos cuantos "no azúcares" por aquí y todos hayamos visto resultados similares: perdidas de peso mantenidas en el tiempo sin llegar a ser unos talibanes de la dieta. Con tal de mantener a raya el consumo de azúcares y panes, ya basta y da margen incluso para "caprichos" puntuales sin por eso tener luego un ánimo bulímico.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿sabéis de alguna web que tenga recetas sencillitas y que más o menos comulguen con ésto? Imagino que cualquiera vegetariana podría cumplirlo, pero por si tenéis alguna en Favoritos.
> 
> P.D: yo mantengo mis 6 kilitos de menos desde hace ya 5 meses aprox.



Paleoleap.com
Tiene muchas recetas gratis, aunque lo interesante es comprarse el libro.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 23:45 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Con miel y en leche desnatada sin lactosa. ::



Que obsesión con la leche desnatada!!
Leche: riesgos, cuál tomar, cuánto y cuándo » Fitness Revolucionario


----------



## Johnny Drama (24 Sep 2015)

*___*

La verdad que el tema de los azúcares es para flipar.

Ayer me fijé en el ketchup. Por cada 100 gramos, 28 eran azúcar. Me pareció exageradisimo. 
La mostaza en cambio tenía muy pocos azúcares.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (24 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de las cinco comidas tiene toda la logica con alimentacion basada en cereales. Se intenta evitar muchas horas sin comer con el consiguiente bajon de azucar y el hambre ansiosa



Sí, pero al mismo tiempo yo me digo que un cazador recolector debía estar comiendo prácticamente todo el tiempo, cuando algo se le cruzaba en el camino ¿no?
Si pasaban por arbusto con bayas comerían, si encontraban ciertas raices o planta, comeríam, si cazaban un lagarto comerían, más o menos sobre la marcha, ¿no?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Sí, pero al mismo tiempo yo me digo que un cazador recolector debía estar comiendo prácticamente todo el tiempo, cuando algo se le cruzaba en el camino ¿no?
> Si pasaban por arbusto con bayas comerían, si encontraban ciertas raices o planta, comeríam, si cazaban un lagarto comerían, más o menos sobre la marcha, ¿no?



Pues no creo que haya muchas evidencias, pero no creo que fuera así. Entiendo que habrá tribus indígenas de cazadores-recolectores y que se podrá extrapolar cómo comen incluso hoy en día, pero parece claro que no vas por el campo "comiendo cosas", sino que consigues alimentos (vegetales, pescado, por ejemplo), los llevas a "casa" y allí se preparan, se cocina y se comen. Así es como lo suelen hacer las tribus que quedan por ejemplo en el Amazonas. 

No veo un motivo para ir por el campo, matar un animal, y comértelo allí mismo (despellejar, despiezar, hacer fuego, cocinar...). No parece muy práctico la verdad.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Sep 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> La verdad que el tema de los azúcares es para flipar.
> 
> Ayer me fijé en el ketchup. Por cada 100 gramos, 28 eran azúcar. Me pareció exageradisimo.
> La mostaza en cambio tenía muy pocos azúcares.



La mostaza alemana del Lidl, tanto la de Dijon como la antigua no tienen nada de azúcar. El rollo es que tienes que leer etiquetas y luego mantenerte fiel a una marca. Si te gusta la mostaza, son muy buenas y por debajo del precio de Mecadona.

Hay un ketchup, creo que es Prima light, que no tiene azúcar, pero el ketchup me parece abominable y no lo consumo.

Una puntualización sobre la leche sin lactosa. Se fabrica ese brebaje, porque hay gente intolerante. La enzima que descompone la lactosa se llama lactasa. La gente intolerante o alérgica es porque no produce esa enzima en suficiente cantidad.

La leche sin lactosa no es una leche a la que se le extrae la lactosa, como al café descafeinado la cafeína, es que se añade lactasa, para que la gente que no produce lactasa pueda tomarla, pero no es que se quiten los azúcares, es que están transformados de fábrica en glucosa más galactosa, que ya son azúcares simples.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (24 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues no creo que haya muchas evidencias, pero no creo que fuera así. Entiendo que habrá tribus indígenas de cazadores-recolectores y que se podrá extrapolar cómo comen incluso hoy en día, pero parece claro que no vas por el campo "comiendo cosas", sino que consigues alimentos (vegetales, pescado, por ejemplo), los llevas a "casa" y allí se preparan, se cocina y se comen. Así es como lo suelen hacer las tribus que quedan por ejemplo en el Amazonas.
> 
> No veo un motivo para ir por el campo, matar un animal, y comértelo allí mismo (despellejar, despiezar, hacer fuego, cocinar...). No parece muy práctico la verdad.



Sí, es posible que tengas razón. Yo me imaginaba más las excursiones cinegéticas de varios días, que creo que es lo más habitual.


----------



## sada (24 Sep 2015)

qué opináis del pan de centeno integral con masa madre y sal..nada más?


----------



## Johnny Drama (24 Sep 2015)

*____*

Habría que hacer un listado de productos y marcas...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Sep 2015)

sada dijo:


> qué opináis del pan de centeno integral con masa madre y sal..nada más?



Opino lo mismo que he expuesto en todo el hilo. Que hay que reducir el consumo de todo ese "grupo" de alimentos, en especial si lo que se quiere es perder peso. No me meto en diferencias ya que si trigo, centeno, integral o no, porque creo que no hay suficiente evidencia en ese sentido (aunque el principio de prevención aconseja comer cosas menos "procesadas", por tanto, ese pan de centeno sería "mejor" que el pan blanco industrial de molde).

Pero vamos, que no lo tengo nada claro.


----------



## angek (24 Sep 2015)

sada dijo:


> qué opináis del pan de centeno integral con masa madre y sal..nada más?



...Que revise usted los ingredientes a ver si lleva algo más. 

El centeno integral apenas es panificable. 


A menos que se refiera a esto: 







..., más convenientemente llamable "gelatina de centeno".

O a esto otro: 







... que son más bien galletas. 

Hay por ahí una receta de Ibán Yarza para hacer un pan 100% centeno, pero usa harina refinada. 


Y no olviden leerse a este notas: 

gominolasdepetroleo: El mito de los 5 venenos blancos (III): harina refinada


----------



## Raullucu (24 Sep 2015)

sada dijo:


> qué opináis del pan de centeno integral con masa madre y sal..nada más?



Me lo hago yo mismo, con casi 500g de harina integral de centeno, exclusivamente, sin harina blanca. Y sí es panificable, pero no amasable (si sigues la receta de Yarza tendrás una hidratación del 100%), así que me lo preparo en un molde alargado de bizochos, obteniendo un pan rollo a los del norte de Europa, con un toque de miel. Es la única harina que tomo y la barra me dura perfectamente la semana, ya que apenas como una rebanada por las mañanas con su AOVE o mantequilla y otra a la noche con un buen queso.

Salu2.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (24 Sep 2015)

angek dijo:


> ...Que revise usted los ingredientes a ver si lleva algo más.
> 
> El centeno integral apenas es panificable.
> 
> ...



Despues de la revista Consumer no habia visto hacer una defensa tan denodada de las harinas, habra que ver si el autor del blog esta detras de algun grupo de la industria alimentaria o es una opinion sincera.

El problema de las harinas no es tanto que sea un veneno (no para toda la poblacion), sino que a las cantidades que se consume hoy en dia si entra en la clasificacion de substancia peligrosa.

La puñetera piramide alimentaria se ha encargado de que sea la base de la alimentacion de la mayor parte de la poblacion y ahi esta el problema. La inmensa mayoria de la poblacion occidental se alimenta a base de leche y cereales, y algo de proteina procedente de carnes y algo de pescado. Nos hemos olvidado de la fuente de hidratos primordial que son las verduras.

Comer pan un dia de vez en cuando en general no supone ningun problema para la salud. Los problemas vienen cuando el consumo es a diario y la base de alimentacion. No hay organismo que a la larga soporte los continuos picos de azucar e insulina que provocan las harinas, y de ahi viene la epidemia de obesidad, diabetes tipo II, etc.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Sep 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Despues de la revista Consumer no habia visto hacer una defensa tan denodada de las harinas, habra que ver si el autor del blog esta detras de algun grupo de la industria alimentaria o es una opinion sincera.
> 
> El problema de las harinas no es tanto que sea un veneno (no para toda la poblacion), sino que a las cantidades que se consume hoy en dia si entra en la clasificacion de substancia peligrosa.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con que el blog gominolasdepetroleo haga una defensa de las harinas. Como dice otro forero, da datos objetivos. No podemos caer en el "magufismo". Me explico: afirmar que la harina de trigo es un veneno, es una estupidez. El trigo permite dar de comer a un gran porcentaje de la población mundial, como el arroz o el maíz. Y desde luego, podemos comerlo, y es nutritivo. Otra cosa es que la ciencia médica actual no haya investigado, o no conozca, los efectos de una alimentación basada en la harina de trigo (soy de los que piensa que, principalmente debido a nuestra incapacidad adaptativa a este tipo de hidratos sencillos, estas harinas son alimentos obesogénicos; pero NO TENGO PRUEBAS DE ELLO).

Quiero decir, que una cosa es decir que hay que sospechar de que estos alimentos CAUSAN OBESIDAD (no tengo pruebas, pero creo que por ahí van los tiros), y otra es decir que "son veneno" (lo que no es cierto).


----------



## sada (24 Sep 2015)

angek dijo:


> ...Que revise usted los ingredientes a ver si lleva algo más.
> 
> El centeno integral apenas es panificable.
> 
> ...




es de panadería, de aldea. mañana subo foto


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (24 Sep 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> El autor provee una información que es objetiva y se puede contrastar, no veo donde está esa defensa que afirmas. ¿O tienes algún dato del que no dispongamos y que sea erróneo en su post?



GLUTEN: El gluten es una glucoproteína que se encuentra en cereales de consumo tan habitual como el trigo, la cebada, el centeno o la avena.
- Celiaquia: Es una enfermedad autoinmunitaria caracterizada por una intolerancia permanente y crónica al gluten.
- Alergia al gluten: Síntomas de la alergia al gluten: vómitos, dolor abdominal, diarrea, sangrado digestivo, asma, tos, laringitis, rinitis, conjuntivitis, urticaria, edema o inflamación, dermatitis atópica, reacciones de anafilaxia. Afecta a una baja proporcion de la poblacion.?¿?¿?
- Sensibilidad al gluten: Es una enfermedad de nuevo diagnóstico que guarda una muy estrecha relación con la enfermedad celíaca. Los pacientes con sensibilidad al gluten no pueden ser calificados como intolerantes o alérgicos, sin embargo esta proteína les hace enfermar. Sus síntomas son muy parecidos a los de la enfermedad celíaca y comparte algunos con la alergia al trigo, por lo que la precisión en el diagnóstico es fundamental.
El mayor problema de esta enfermedad es que hay muchos pacientes que la padecen pero que no la tienen diagnosticada y sí que padecen todos sus síntomas. Según se desprendió del XVI Simposio Internacional de la Enfermedad Celíaca celebrado en Oslo en 2011, 1 de cada 17 personas es sensible al gluten, cifra que supone que el 6% de la población tiene esta patología y en muchos casos está sin diagnosticar.

Si sumas todos los problemas al final la pregunta seria que porcentaje de la poblacion puede comer gluten sin tener ningun sintoma ni que les suponga ningun problema. Y esa solo es la primera parte, no se vayan amigos aun hay mas.)

ANTINUTRIENTES:
- FITATOS Y OXALATOS:
Se encuentran presentes en la parte fibrosa de muchas plantas, incluidos los cereales localizándose en este caso en las cubiertas externas: el conocido salvado. Al igual que los oxalatos, también reducen la biodisponibilidad de minerales, especialmente calcio, hierro y cinc.
A modo de curiosidad: unos 200 g de pan integral, contienen fitatos como para inhibir el calcio que contiene un vaso de leche.

- MAS ANTINUTRIENTES Y SUS PROBLEMAS:
Son sustancias que si bien protegen a las semillas o cereales de insectos, hongos, plagas y permiten garantizar las condiciones para que la semilla germine; pueden producir diversos problemas nutricionales y de salud al ser humano que las consume regularmente, ya que disminuyen o impiden nuestra capacidad para asimilar los nutrientes del propio alimento o de otros.
Entre los antinutrientes, encontramos al ácido fítico, oxalatos, taninos, inhibidores enzimáticos, lectinas y gluten, entre otros.
El ácido fítico, presente en semillas, cereales, legumbres y tubérculos (principalmente en las cáscaras o salvado); es un gran problema en la nutrición, ya que barre el calcio, magnesio, hierro, cobre y principalmente zinc del organismo. La carencia de zinc, por ejemplo, está relacionada con una disminución de la inmunidad, un aumento de las alergias, la disminución de la capacidad reproductiva y la disminución de eliminación de cadmio (clave en el cáncer de próstata y pulmón). Todas estas enfermedades están aumentando de manera epidémica.

Que hay que tener muy claro que los cereales no se consumieron hasta el neolitico porque en su estado natural, NO ERA POSIBLE CONSUMIRLOS. 


Y COMO GUINDA DEL PASTEL, LA FIESTA DEL AZUCAR:
Cuando se habla del indice glucemico de un alimento es la velocidad con la que el azucar o un hidrato de carbono simple pasa al torrente sanguineo. Se coge como referencia la glucosa que seria 100.
Sirope de Maíz – 115
Maltosa (Cerveza) – 110
Maltodextrina – 105
Glucosa (dextrosa) – 100
Sirope de glucosa – 100
Sirope de arroz – 100
Sirope de trigo – 100
Almidones modificados – 100
*Pan sin gluten – 95
Baguette – 95
Pan de barra (pan blanco) – 75
Azúcar blanco (sacarosa) – 70*

La tabla pone el IG de una baguette, pero es muy similar en cualquier alimento hecho de harina, a saber: Pasta, galletas, churros, bocatas, cereales de desayuno, tostadas...

La cuestion es muy simple. Os pareceria normal o remotamente sano tomar 100 gr de glucosa, siropes varios o azucar al dia??

Ahora hagan la suma de un dia cualquiera cuanto pan, galletas, pizzas, bocadillos. Ahora sumele las cucharaditas de azucar del cafe, continue sumando la lactosa de la leche y siga con todo el azucar oculto en embutidos, salsas, bebidas gaseosas (ese no es oculto).

Hay un convenio que muy pocos medicos discuten sobre lo nociva que es el azucar para la salud, y nos resistimos a entender que las harinas SON CASI LO MISMO. Y encima vienen con regalitos como el gluten, acidos fiticos, etc.

EL PROBLEMA COMO CON TODOS LOS VENENOS ES CUANTA DOSIS NOS MATA.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 17:50 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que el blog gominolasdepetroleo haga una defensa de las harinas. Como dice otro forero, da datos objetivos. No podemos caer en el "magufismo". Me explico: afirmar que la harina de trigo es un veneno, es una estupidez. El trigo permite dar de comer a un gran porcentaje de la población mundial, como el arroz o el maíz. Y desde luego, podemos comerlo, y es nutritivo. Otra cosa es que la ciencia médica actual no haya investigado, o no conozca, los efectos de una alimentación basada en la harina de trigo (soy de los que piensa que, principalmente debido a nuestra incapacidad adaptativa a este tipo de hidratos sencillos, estas harinas son alimentos obesogénicos; pero NO TENGO PRUEBAS DE ELLO).
> 
> Quiero decir, que una cosa es decir que hay que sospechar de que estos alimentos CAUSAN OBESIDAD (no tengo pruebas, pero creo que por ahí van los tiros), y otra es decir que "son veneno" (lo que no es cierto).




Claro el autor del hilo es muy objetivo omitiendo los pequeños detalles que he mencionado arriba.

Una vez entendido que el azucar y las harinas en su comportamiento en el organismo es CASI LO MISMO, entonces busquen como el pico de azucar produce a su vez un pico de insulina, Y ESTE Y SOLO ESTE es el mecanismo por el cual los tejidos incorporan grasa. 

Ahora solo hace falta unir los puntos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Precisamente el artículo mencionado recoge la problemática de consumir productos con alto IG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si claro, por eso he perdido15 kg poniendome hasta el culo de ternera y otras carnes, huevos, verduras, frutos secos y mucha grasa.

Como ha dicho el murciano que mas cosas se necesita para entender que no se pueden tomar harinas a diario?


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra. Nadie dice que haya que atiborrarse a harinas o azúcares.
> 
> Y lo de que "no se puede tomar a diario" es, si se me permite, una mentira mal repetida en nutrición. No lo podrá tomar a el que le siente mal, que serán muchas personas, sin duda, pero es que nunca fui de la cuerda de las verdades universales.



A ver claro que se puede tomar a diario, pero al coste de someter al organismo al estress que supone los continuos picos de azucar-insulina. Eso suponiendo que el resto de substancias que contiene no te provoque alergias o intolerancias.

No me cansare de repetirlo, el azucar esla causa de los sobrepesos, acidifica el organismo provocando entre otros efectos la osteoporosis y las altas cotas de colesterol. Esos son solo los daños mas evidentes.

Que te hace pensar que hay alguna razon para seguir teniendo una alimentacion basada en los cereales. La piramide alimentaria clasica es una de las grandes falacias del sigloXX.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Tal vez le interese este enlace:
> 
> Mitos sobre las dietas alcalinas » Fitness Revolucionario
> 
> Saludos



Pues no debe ser tan magufa la teoria cuando ya lo he escuchado de dos profesionales de la medicina, y no precisamente jovenes:

- Uno mi urologo que me estuvo tratando molestias regulandome el ph de la orina con un basificador en polvo imbebible. Iba bien encaminado pero no se le ocurrio preguntarme sobre mis nefastos habitos alimentarios por esa epoca.
- Otro un jefe del servicio de reumatologia de un hospital de Valencia. Es la primera vez que he oido a un medico apuntar tan claramente a el azucar como causante de la osteoporosis. 

Precisamente en el link que has puesto habla de reguladores del Ph o tampones. Uno de los mecanismos para volver al equilibrio el Ph es con el calcio de los huesos. Eso durante años ya sabemos el resultado.


----------



## MROV (24 Sep 2015)

que pesaos panda de gordos

yo si fuera cojo me joderia y no saltaria a la pata coja


----------



## angek (25 Sep 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Claro el autor del hilo es muy objetivo omitiendo los pequeños detalles que he mencionado arriba.
> 
> Una vez entendido que el azucar y las harinas en su comportamiento en el organismo es CASI LO MISMO, entonces busquen como el pico de azucar produce a su vez un pico de insulina, Y ESTE Y SOLO ESTE es el mecanismo por el cual los tejidos incorporan grasa.
> 
> Ahora solo hace falta unir los puntos.



Aunque es cierto que el bloguero no habla de estos "antinutrientes", que no se extiende hablando del perfil insulínico y que sólo enuncia la sensibilidad clínica del gluten, también hay que matizar. 


-Lo que se dice del gluten no está probado, sólo una parte de los investigadores lo intuyen, pero no lo demuestran. Y si lo han hecho, encantado de leer cualquier aportación concluyente. Aunque no lo tendrá fácil. Llevo tiempo "luchando" en ambos bandos y no he encontrado una forma de convencerme ni de que me convenzan. Lo único que se puede averiguar es que es una proteína con un pobre aminograma, como casi cualquier vegetal.


-Los fitatos, oxalatos..., sin duda están presentes y sin duda son perjudiciales. ..... y sin duda están en otros alimentos, hasta en mayor medida, como frutos secos -tan convenientes y saludables aunque ricos en ácido fítico (Usted lo pone aparte, pero es a lo que los autores paleo se refieren como fitatos) y verduras de hoja verde, colmadas de oxalatos. 

Para reducir éstos, las culturas han aprendido a cocinar las verduras y reducir el ácido oxálico -a costa de perder nutrientes-, así como a escaldar la harina, fermentar arroz o remojar legumbres y de esta manera quitar parte de ese ácido fítico (aunque supongo que ellos lo llamarían "mejorar la digestión" o "peerse menos")


-Y el asunto del índice glucémico. La tabla que ha puesto es, cuanto menos, discutible (me gustaría saber por qué el sirope de maíz, siendo fundamentalmente fructosa, tiene el mayor índice): 




Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Sirope de Maíz – 115
> Maltosa (Cerveza) – 110
> Maltodextrina – 105
> Glucosa (dextrosa) – 100
> ...




No se discute que el pan tenga un alto índice, pero no mayor que algunos tubérculos, como el boniato -bien abrazado por culturistas e insulinohaters-, la patata, la calabaza.... o algunas frutas como plátanos, melón o dátiles.

Y el papel de la insulina en la adipogénesis es cierto también, pero es que también lo es el hecho de que se coma lo que se coma, va a aparecer ese pico de insulina, probablemente no tan pronunciado, pero igualmente válido para acumular grasa. Por unas vías u otras, el azúcar en sangre es inevitable. 

Para una consideración correcta, se debe tener en cuenta un balance entre carga glucémica, índice glucémico y gastronomía.

Digamos que nunca es sano comerse 500 gr. de pan en una comida. Va a producir un efecto perjudicial. Pero es que no hay plato tradicional que así lo proponga (que yo caiga ahora, al menos). 

En definitiva, no debemos dejar que las tendencias se conviertan en religiones y nos olvidemos del sentido común.


Edit: (Achtung, paja mental) Creo que hasta el azúcar -sacarosa- es menos nocivo que el hecho de tener tantas alternativas para endulzar. 
Quiero decir, ahora que sé cómo afecta en mi cuerpo, es algo sobre lo que tengo que decidir cada vez que quiero paladear lo dulce. 
La perniciosidad es el "precio" a soportar por esos antojos y una lección valiosa para educar mi relación con la comida.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 11:58 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues no debe ser tan magufa la teoria de la dieta alcalina cuando ya lo he escuchado de dos profesionales de la medicina, y no precisamente jovenes:
> 
> - Uno mi urologo que me estuvo tratando molestias regulandome el ph de la orina con un basificador en polvo imbebible. Iba bien encaminado pero no se le ocurrio preguntarme sobre mis nefastos habitos alimentarios por esa epoca.
> - Otro un jefe del servicio de reumatologia de un hospital de Valencia. Es la primera vez que he oido a un medico apuntar tan claramente a el azucar como causante de la osteoporosis.



Encantado de leer alguna de las publicaciones de estos señores o de las publicaciones que los han llevado a convencerse.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Sep 2015)

cadhucat dijo:


> Bueno, siempre puedes seguir creyendo que comiendo 500kcal más de las que gastas vas a adelgazar, con tu método de no comer harinas y azúcares. Hay mil teorias de barra de bar como las tuyas y ninguna funciona sino es de casualidad. Al fin y al cabo solo son excusas para no tener que hacer el esfuerzo requerido.



Este y no otro es uno de los grandes mantras y mitos de la alimentación.
No se engorda por comer de más sino por comer mal. (cosa muy distinta).

El cuerpo no es una máquina en la que entran calorías y salen calorías.
Si yo como 2000 y gasto 2100, eso no quiere decir que adelgace.
Los "cuentacalorías" ya hace años que pasaron a la historia.

Dieta 1: 2000 calorías repartidas así: 
60% HC básicamente refinadas
20% protes
20% grasas

Dieta 2: 2000 calorías repartidas así:
30% HC de frutas y verduras
30% protes
40% grasas.

Mis amigos, los cuenta calorías te dirán que no dejan de ser 2000 calorías y que por tanto si gastas 2100 terminarás adelgazando. La biología humana te dirá que el cuerpo no digiere igual una ración de HC refinados y una ración de protes, aunque sean las mismas calorías.

200 calorías de carne no son igual a 200 calorías de macarrones. Fisiología pura.
Cuando el cuerpo ingiere proteinas, eleva más su metabolismo que cuando ingiere macarrones. Gasta más. 
No entender la función hormonal que se deriva de comer según que macronutriente es no tener idea de como funciona nuestro cuerpo. 
Aquí se habla mucho de la insulina (yo tb soy paleo, aunque me gusta más el concepto "nutrición evolutiva"), y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el azúcar, la insulina y todo lo que ello conlleva.
Pero es que además de la insulina hay otras hormonas como el glucagón, la leptina, insulina, cortisol, hormona del crecimiento.... que teniendo 4 cosas claras sobre cada una de ellas, tendremos muy claro pq mejor no comer ni farináceos ni ningún tipo de azúcar, excepto el de las frutas y verduras.

Hay una web que explica de forma muy didáctica todo el tema de las calorías que entran y las que salen. Tan sencillo que no hay nadie que no pueda entender este concepto:
De calorÃ*as, de burros y de estupideces bendecidas por las mayorÃ*as | No vuelvo a engordar
Experto en nutriciÃ³n revoluciona la economÃ*a | No vuelvo a engordar
Â¿Por quÃ© las dietas hipocalÃ³ricas no funcionan para perder peso? (1 de 2) | No vuelvo a engordar

---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 17:30 ----------




Fetuccini dijo:


> El glucógeno es la gasolina preferida del músculo. Es una cadena de glucosas que el cuerpo puede obtener rápidamente para quemar y sacar la energía.
> 
> Si entrenas frecuentemente tienes que cargar de glucógeno y eso básicamente significa comer pasta, arroz, pan y patatas (métele algo de proteína). Durante el ejercicio intenso puedes sufrir una "pájara" que básicamente es quedarse sin glucógeno en el cuerpo para consumir: la "recarga" rápida tienes que hacerla con alimentos alto índice glucémico.
> 
> ...



Meeeeeek! error. La glucosa no es la preferida del músculo. Si has leído al forero Karlos Smith (que por lo que veo bebemos de las mismas fuentes), eso no es así.
No vas a encontrar un manual de fisiología que apoye eso. 
La glucosa la utilizamos básicamente en esfuerzos intensos. Pero vamos, un día tiene 24 horas. Y la mayor parte de esas 24 horas, las utilizamos para dormir, mirar la TV, leer, hablar, pasear, trabajar de forma sedentaria...y para ello, estas actividades que son de baja intensidad, el cuerpo nos pide grasa. Y básicamente por 2 razones:
- es una vía energética eficiente. La que más
- es un vía energética duradera. 

Entonces, porque si el cuerpo funciona así, no quemamos más grasa? Pues pq al comer tan mal, el cuerpo guarda la grasa en lugar de quemarla. Tira de hidratos cuando necesita (el resto lo guarda en formato grasa), no tira apenas de grasa pq le damos poca grasa (al pensar que es esta la que engorda) y sólo nos queda la alternativa de tirar de proteína (o sea de musculo). DE ahí que mucho jóvenes se machaquen al gym, coman cantidades ingentes de protes y aún así les cueste muscular. Su cuerpo metaboliza básicamente proteinas. Y lo comido por lo servido. Como mucha prote, voy mucho al gym, pero mi cuerpo quema mucho músculo, con lo cual, lo comido por lo servido.

Este artículo lo explica muy bien: Como bien pero engordo. Como bien pero no gano mÃºsculo

Yo soy entrenador personal, y hago triatlones. Obviamente hago mucho deporte y obviamente tengo que tener los depósitos de glucógenos hasta los topes.
Para ello hay que basarse en los cereales? Tengo que basar mi 65% de lo que como en cereales? Yo no como cereales. Dime como consigo bajar de las 3 horas en maratón o hacer un Half en menos de 5 horas sin comer harinas.
Mucha fruta, mucha verdura y de vez en cuando arroz y patatas. Suficiente.
Imaginate entonces una persona normal la necesidad que tiene de comer harinas.

Pájaras? Pero tu sabes pq vienen???? No he tenido una en mi vida. Sabes porqué? Pq no me provoco un pico de insulina. Al no tener un pico de insulina es imposible tener una bajada brusca. Así de simple.
Ahora bien, los que desayunan medio litro de leche, más cereales, mas 4 galletas estos empiezan con un pico muy elevado de insulina y esto les provocará una bajada brusca. Y luego, tenemos los problemas.

No vas a encontrar a ningun atleta seguidor de la paleo, que tenga una pájara. A ninguno.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 17:34 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> No me voy a extender mucho:
> 'La oxidación de los ácidos grasos es un mecanismo clave para la obtención de energía metabólica (ATP) por parte de los organismos aeróbicos. Dado que los ácidos grasos son moléculas muy reducidas, su oxidación libera mucha energía; en los animales, su almacenamiento en forma de triacilgliceroles es más eficiente y cuantitativamente más importante que el almacenamiento de glúcidos en forma de glucógeno.'
> 
> Esa via metabolica es para la que esta diseñado el organismo humano, pero que hoy en dia con la burrada de hidratos rapidos que metemos en la dieta no la usa nadie.
> ...



ahí está.
Este otro artículo aparecen nombres y artículos sobre NBA y deás seguidores de la paleo
Alargando nuestra vida deportiva

---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 17:47 ----------

Mejor nos iría si hiciéramos más caso a Charles Darwin en lugar de a KEllog's.


El lobby alimentario nº1 en los USA son los cereales. 
La dieta mediterranea, en su origen no los contemplaba. En el s.XVIII les preguntaron a las mujeres italianas (fue el origen de la dieta mediterranea) que era para ellas la mejor alimentación. Dijeron eso:
- carnes, pescados (en función de si vivían en el interior o en la costa
- frutas, verduras
- Y sobretodo mantequilla buena (lo que hoy sería el ghee y que lo podéis poner al café si sólo no os gusta)
Punto y pelota, nada más. Obvio que ya conocían el cereal pero no lo contemplaban sino como algo puramente secundario y lo comían cuando no tenían más remedio.

Que ocurrió entonces?
Los italianos empezaron a emigrar a los USA (época de la mafia italiana de las pelis de Corleone, Capone...)
Y quisieron mantener el mismo estilo de vida, pero vieron que el pescado o no lo tenían o no era de calidad, que según que frutas y verduras tp las tenían...pero si que tenian extensas praderas de trigo. Así que empezaron a conrear este cereal. Era barato, causaba adicción y la gente lo consumía sin parar.
Décadas después y a medida que los italianos volvieron a italia, continuaron con el tema trigo y ahí empezó verdaderamente el tema pizza, raviolis, pasta y demás...
O sea, estamos hablando de la época de nuestros abuelos.

Aunque haga 10.000 años que se conoce el cereal (Eso evolutivamente hablando son 2 días), no fue hasta mediados de s.XX donde en el mundo occidental empezó realmente a consumir cereales, sobretodo refinados.
Y ha coincidido con el aumento brutal de: dermatits, obesidad, caries, enfermedades degenerativas... y cada vez en gente más joven.

Kellog's? COño...un cereal aplastado, deshidratado no sabe absolutamente a nada. Le tienen que meter toneladas de azúcar para que sepa a algo.

1900: una persona ingería 5 kgs de azúcar al año.
2000: una persona ingiere unos 60 kgs de azúcar al año.


PD Por cierto, al mente brillante que decía que el cerebro tira de glucosa. Hombre sí...algo de glucosa es necesaria, pero el cerebro está hecho de grasa. Únicamente. Y si realmente necesita algo es grasa. No glucosa.
Aún así, te diré que el cerebro (que es algo cabroncete), se vuelve adicto a lo que le des.
Si le das cocaína, te pedirá cocaína. (y seguro que nadie nos dirá que es que el cerebro necesita cocaína...)

---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 18:03 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo ya voy a dar mi opinion basada en mi experiencia personal:
> 
> Si haces deporte de fondo....no sigas la paleodieta, porque en las pruebas lo vas a pasar mal o muy mal y el susto puede ser grande.
> 
> Ya que cada uno qie saque sus conclusiones, pero yo ya he visto que esta dieta no está echa para triatlon, maraton....



O sea, si se hacen carreras de fondo, hay que comer harinas sí o sí, no?
De verdad de la buena?
Dean KArnazes que entre otros retos ha corrido 600 kms sin parar y ha corrido 50 maratones en 50 días en 50 estados de los USA, y que tampoco come cereales, como lo hace?


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Sep 2015)

Pues por muchas pruebas que quieras aportar es muy dificil cambiar el adoctrinamiento que llevamos sufriendo sobre nutricion los ultimos 50 años, y la gente es muy inmobilista. Hasta que no estan realmente jodidos de salud no quieren oir hablar de nada nuevo.

El que quiera salir de matrix tiene toda la informacion en este blog:
https://carlosabehsera.wordpress.com/2012/08/13/el-engano-del-siglo-xx/

Explica de donde viene la famosa piramide alimentaria que como no podia ser de otra forma fue una decision politica. 

Nos llevan bombardeando 50 años conque la grasa es mala y los cereales son buenos, y esta idea partio del ministerio de agricultura estadounidense.

Me alegro que haya entrado Ud al hilo siendo deportista de triatlon, la gente no va a acabar de creerse los cambios fisiologicos que produce alimentarse evolutivamente, hasta que no lo vean con sus propios ojos, pero esta bien leer opiniones como la suya.

Yo no hago deportes intensos pero algunos dias cuando hay que mover mucho material en obra, dejo mi ordenador y me enfundo los guantes de seguridad y estoy varias horas moviendo material muy pesado, subiendo y bajando escaleras varias horas. Subiendo y bajando material a los que estan encima de dos torres de andamios. Todo eso lo hago con un cafe que me tomo a las diez de la mañana y a tope de energia y sin comer hasta las tres de la tarde. Con la alimentacion que llevaba hace unos años eso seria impensable.


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (25 Sep 2015)

Joder, me trago el tocho y al final dices que sales a correr tres días a la semana.
Aunque sólo fuera media hora cada vez, y teniendo 30 años, con eso puedes comer toda la mierda que quieras y más, que vas a estar delgado.


----------



## 7 am (25 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Los sectarios son los que siguen una dieta de moda. Hace unos años había algo llamado "Dieta Dukan". Mejor no decir nada en contra de esa dieta, porque se te tiraban a la yugular. Unos años más tarde y después de aguantar a su horda de sectarios empezaron a surgir los problemas. La dieta Dukan se ha ido al guano.
> 
> Ahora viene la paleodieta. Un sectario paleodiético sólo ve paleodieta. ¿Eres maratoniano? PALEODIETA ¿Estás gordo? PALEODIETA ¿Estás calvo? PALEODIETA. Paleodieta para todos porque es buena para adelgazar, para engordar, para deporte de fondo, para deporte explosivo y para rascarse los cojones en el sofá. Métase usted 4000 kcal de grasa y proteína al día que si no mete ni un gramo de azúcar va a adelgazar cuatro kilos a la semana.
> 
> ...



Exactamente así. 

Se ha llenado el mundo de retrasados mentales que repiten mantras de falsa ciencia, de ciencia que se inventa un loser de gimnasio con internet, de basura inmunda para retrasados impresentables como este Karlos Smith que se ha quedado a vivir en este hilo y se ha construido una caseta para impartir doctrina de monguer profesional de moda a todo el que pase por aquí.

Que te pires ya, pesao, mongolazo infame.

Está todo inventado desde hace milenios. El que quiera adelgazar sabe perfectamente lo que tiene que hacer. El que quiera hacer deporte y tener agilidad, velocidad, fuerza o resistencia, también lo sabe. 

El daño que están haciendo los tontacos fitness y sus blogs para lerdos...


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Sep 2015)

Gideon's Bubble dijo:


> Joder, me trago el tocho y al final dices que sales a correr tres días a la semana.
> Aunque sólo fuera media hora cada vez, y teniendo 30 años, con eso puedes comer toda la mierda que quieras y más, que vas a estar delgado.



La intervencion del amigo triatleta venia a cuento de que a o largo del hilo hay gente que dice que es imposible correr en serio comiendo asi y esta claro que si se puede.

Yo combino trabajo sedentario con algo de trabajo fisico y la dieta baja en azucar y harinas me va igual de bien. 

El que tenga dudas que lo haga solo un mes y vera los resultados. Nadie le va a sentar mal un mes comiendo carne y verduras.


----------



## StarForce (26 Sep 2015)

Hilo muy interesante, lo recalco : Muy interesante al menos para mí

La verdad es que leyendo todo lo que dicen, empiezo a entender muchas cosas que me pasaban. Llevaba años comiendo "sano" según los estándares y no obtenía ningún resultado:


Pasé de leche entera a Semi, para unos años más tarde pasar a Desnatada
Cada vez comía menos grasas. Carnes magras, mucho pavo y pollo
Cuando comía jamón le quitaba el tocino, pensando que era malo
Cereales a y sobre todo pan a casporro ( 1 barra al día solo para mi)
Bebidas "light" pensando que eran mejores que las normales cuando salía
Mucha fruta al día (2 - 3 Kg)

Y aún así con todo y eso, sin estar gordo, si me sobraban unos kilos que eran casi imposible de quitarse. Además, con el colesterol y triglecéridos siempre por encima del límite (raspando)

Vamos, que ya no sabía que hacer para comer más sano

Leyendo todo esto he entendido de un plumazo, me todo ese colesterol de más lo he estado generando yo, porque era imposible que por mi alimentación lo estuviera yo provocando.

Llevo como unos diez días pasándome a la paleo. Es duro, bastante duro y algunas hábitos tardaré un poco en dejarlos pero estoy decidido a ello. Los primeros días (5) había bajado como 1,5 kg o algo más.

Sí he notado lo que comentan del "mono" de azúcar al dejar las harinas. Hace un par de días me tomé una cerveza pues me apetecía y me noté como mi digestión se hacía pesada, como una bola en el estómago que no había notado desde que empecé con la paleo.

No obstante, he notado un parón en mi ritmo de perder peso, incluso he cogido algo más. Me gustaría que me dijeran si estoy haciendo algo mal, en la siguiente dieta que estoy siguiendo:

Desayuno: (huevo cocido + plátano + yogur griego natural (LIDL extragraso) + Nueces)

Comida: Lonchas Jamón Serrano + Aguacate

Cena: Pollo / Pavo + Verdura (coliflor / repollo / brócoli) + ( Yogur + miel + nueces) ó Ensalada de lechuga + Aguacate + Caballa + queso de burgos


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Sep 2015)

StarForce dijo:


> Hilo muy interesante, lo recalco : Muy interesante al menos para mí
> 
> La verdad es que leyendo todo lo que dicen, empiezo a entender muchas cosas que me pasaban. Llevaba años comiendo "sano" según los estándares y no obtenía ningún resultado:
> 
> ...



Lo del mono de azúcar lo confirmo yo también. Ayer, después de mas de dos semanas sin tomar azucares ni harinas, casi caigo en la tentación de zamparme un paquete de galletas de chocolate.

Menos mal que no voy escaso en fuerza de voluntad y pude evitarlo. Pero si, es duro.

Para recompensarme por haber resistido, me acabo de comprar dos kilos de chuletas de lomo, para celebrarlo. )


----------



## malibux (26 Sep 2015)

Hombre hijo date un poco más de tiempo,10 días no es nada. Puedes pesar más o menos en fx de si has cagado,has bebido,etc etc...
Yo no podría comer sólo lonchas de jamón y aguacate, tampoco me restringiría tanto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Sep 2015)

StarForce dijo:


> Hilo muy interesante, lo recalco : Muy interesante al menos para mí
> 
> La verdad es que leyendo todo lo que dicen, empiezo a entender muchas cosas que me pasaban. Llevaba años comiendo "sano" según los estándares y no obtenía ningún resultado:
> 
> ...



El primer mes prueba a no tomar nada de lacteos. Hay personas que incluso los fermentados les provocan inflamacion. Despues prueba a introducir algo de queso de cabra curado y ya ves como te sienta.

En vez de lacteos mete mas hoja verde (canonigos, espinacas, brocoli, etc) y almendras como fuente de calcio.

Y no te olvides de regar todo con aceite de oliva sin miedo, algo de cacao puro y alguna grasa mas ademas del aguacate. Hay que activar ese mecanismo el primer mes. PARA ADELGAZAR HAY QUE COMER MAS GRASA.

Como ya te han dicho en diez dias no es tiempo para ver los resultados.

Si no te importa di altura y peso y te digo cual seria el ritmo de perdida de peso normal.

A menor sobrepeso menor velocidad de perder peso. Y recuerda que esto no es una dieta de adelgazamiento, eso es solo el efecto secundario de una mejora de salud.

Pd. Y mucho cuidado con los edulcorantes voluntarios u ocultos. Sacarinas y demas y no adelgazaras ni un gramo.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 14:03 ----------




7 am dijo:


> Bla bla bla charla de retrasado



Me puedes comer el rabo a las finas hiervas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Sep 2015)

StarForce dijo:


> Hilo muy interesante, lo recalco : Muy interesante al menos para mí
> 
> La verdad es que leyendo todo lo que dicen, empiezo a entender muchas cosas que me pasaban. Llevaba años comiendo "sano" según los estándares y no obtenía ningún resultado:
> 
> ...



Me alegro, entiendo que has pasado por un proceso mental similar al mío.

Yo te aconsejaría que metas más verdura ahí, hoja verde, coliflor, brocoli, y tomates. Si quieres perder peso quitaría la miel y edulcorantes.

Cuando lleves un mes o así, ponte un día que puedas comer cualquier cosa si te vas a comer o cenar por ahí.

Y te recomiendo que hagas dominadas, flexiones, correr.

Verás qué cambio :Aplauso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Sep 2015)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Lo del mono de azúcar lo confirmo yo también. Ayer, después de mas de dos semanas sin tomar azucares ni harinas, casi caigo en la tentación de zamparme un paquete de galletas de chocolate.
> 
> Menos mal que no voy escaso en fuerza de voluntad y pude evitarlo. Pero si, es duro.
> 
> Para recompensarme por haber resistido, me acabo de comprar dos kilos de chuletas de lomo, para celebrarlo. )



Para ese mono de chocolate yo he tenido desde el primer dia el cacao puro en mi despensa. Mezclado con Te y miel una delicia. Incluso algo de reposteria con harina de almendra, manzana y no poca miel, y se me caian los kilos exactamente igual.

Y mi paella semanal tampoco faltaba.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues por muchas pruebas que quieras aportar es muy dificil cambiar el adoctrinamiento que llevamos sufriendo sobre nutricion los ultimos 50 años, y la gente es muy inmobilista. Hasta que no estan realmente jodidos de salud no quieren oir hablar de nada nuevo.
> 
> El que quiera salir de matrix tiene toda la informacion en este blog:
> https://carlosabehsera.wordpress.com/2012/08/13/el-engano-del-siglo-xx/
> ...



Y no sólo eso. Como entrenador tengo a muchos deportistas que hacen maratones, triatlones...todos ellos 100% amateurs. Algunos de ellos siguen los preceptos paleo casi al 100%. Y ya tengo algunos que llevan así unos 5 años aprox.
Y da gusto ver como gente de 45 años, es capaz de entrenar más y mejor para hacer un maratón o un ironman. Gente que con 45 años bate sus propias marcas. He conseguido que gente que tenía 3 horas 15' en maratón y era incapaz de acercarse a las 3 horas, pues con 45 años son capaces de hacer sub-3 horas.
Simplemente dejando harinas, se notan más fuertes, tiran más de grasa en la primera parte de la carrera con lo cual, llegan en el último tercio de esta, con los depósitos de glucógeno medio llenos cosa que les permite aguantar el ritmo al final e incluso incrementarlo algo. Aplicando además conceptos como el ayuno intermitente y el aumento de la ingesta de grasas, vemos como el cuerpo se está re-educando utilizando más la grasa como combustible principal y dejando el glucógeno para cuando realmente nos hace falta.

En una alimentación "oficialista", nos hinchamos a Hidratos (sobretodo refinados), y eso hace que durante los primeros km tiremos de glucosa básicamente. Y cuando este se termina tiramos básicamente de grasa. LA grasa nos permite ir tirando pero no a una intensidad muy elevada y si además tenemos una bajada brusca de insulina, tenemos que ir reponiendo nutrientes durante la carrera (cosa que nos va en contra mientras estamos corriendo). Y el cuerpo no funciona así. 

Comiendo según los preceptos paleo + ayuno intermitente + algunos entrenos en ayunas lo que hacemos es que el cuerpo funcione según su propia fisiología:
- Que tire antes de grasa (Estamos hablando en un contexto de maratón). Puesto que el ritmo de maratón no es un ritmo muy elevado (son 42 kms y no 5), me basto con tirar básicamente de grasa. Pero llega un punto (A partir del km 30 aprox, donde está el temido muro), que mis reservas de grasa empiezan a reducirse de forma significativa. Así que si tengo mis depósitos de glucógeno medio llenos, podré tirar de ellos. Y aquí es donde podré aguantar sin problema e incluso aumentar mi ritmo. 
Además, sin tantas harinas ni refinados, mi calidad muscular es superior: rindo más, me lesiono menos, recupero antes.... De ahí, que gente con 40-45 años pueda conseguir sus mejores logros deportivos (hablamos de gente amateur y que aplica una paleo desde hace unos 5 años).

Incluso en uno de los últimos Half Ironman de Getxo, un deportista mío de 44 años, quedó tercero en su categoría. Era su primer Half. Debutó en el mundo del Triatlón a los 41 años. Nunca había sido muy deportista (algunas carreras populares de 10 km y poco más).
Pues bien, imaginaros su cara en el podio de la categoría de 40-44 años, siendo el tercero y no habiendo ganado nunca nada en su vida. Quedó por delante de muchos semi-profesionales de cuando eran más jóvenes y de todos lo que se hinchan a cereales, harinas y demás...

Cada uno tiene el potencial que tiene, pero si le damos al cuerpo aquello para lo que ha estado diseñado, podremos hacer cosas que nunca antes nos habíamos imaginado.
Ahora estamos en un punto en el que estan mezclados:
- los oficialistas de toda la vida: come cereal, come cereal, come cereaaaaaaaaaaaaaal
- Y los que no comes cereal.

Media NBA (por no decir ya casi toda), sigue los preceptos de la paleo, tenistas como Djockvic tb, ultras como Dean Karnazes tb... muchos tenistas ATP siguendo la estela de Djockovic están viendo que comer refinados no es lo mejor precisamente. 
Así que en poco tiempo ya veremos los primeros deportistas crecidos en un contexto paleo. De momento si os fijáis la longevidad de los tenistas va a más.

Hace unos años podíamos ver tenistas de 20 años en el top 10 o incluso en el top 3.
Ferrer
Moyá
Sampras
Roddick
Hewitt
Marcelo Rios
Kuerten
Bruguera
Ferrero
Agassi
Nadal

Y muchos más, estaban en lo más alto incluso sin cumplir los 20 años.

Si ahora miráis la ranquing ATP, no veréis ningún tenista de menos de 23 años en el top-20. Y ahora dudo de si habrá alguno en el top-30.

Está claro que los métodos de entrenamiento han mejorado (pero de eso tb se benefician los más jóvenes), pero lo que si está cambiando son los hábitos alimentarios.

Djockvic para mi es el ejemplo. Tiene dos libros sobre el tema y cansado de lesionarse, optó por dejar el gluten y todo lo que llevara harinas. A partir de ahí nº1 del mundo y sin lesionarse. Y coincidió con el deshinchamiento físico de Nadal. Todos recordamos como estaba Nadal: una mole de masa muscular. Demasiado músculo cosa que facilita un exceso de lesiones (los huesos, ligamentos y tendones, sufren demasiado).
Tengo la suerte de conocer a uno de sus fisios (compañero de carrera) y sin decirme que sigue la paleo, sí que me ha afirmado que ha bajado los hidratos refinados. Uno no cambia tan rápido y de forma tan evidente su estructura muscular (de más a menos), si no toca algo sobre la alimentación).
Ahora Nadal es más liviano y sus articulaciones sufren menos. OTra cosa es que arrastre muchos años de mala praxis y que su juego a nivel técnico no se acerque al nivel de Djockovic o Federer y de ahí que ya no sea nº1. 

En fin, que ahora estamos en un momento apasionante desde este punto de vista, donde hay dos grandes tendencias:

1- Oficialistas. Continuamos con comer 5 veces al día, comer muchos hidratos y sobretodo farinaceos.
2- Partidarios de la nutrición evolutiva: come con hambre, bebe con sed, primero muévete y luego come (entrenos en ayunas), comida natural y real, come más grasa y menos harinas y ingiere gran cantidad de frutas y sobretodo verduras, en función de tu disciplina deportiva.

Yo llevo 15 años como entrenador. No paro de leer estudios, libros, reviews, metaanalisis... hablo con profesionales de todo tipo, hablo con mis clientes...
Y cuando uno como profesional (y por tanto experto en algo en concreto), tiene la certeza de algo, es lícito decir que eso es así.
No me vale lo de : a lo mejor sirve, quien sabe, aún faltan más estudios, eso no se puede afirmar pq es multifactorial....
Cuando uno tiene algo claro lo tiene. Y punto.
Yo no confiaría en un arquitecto que me diga:
- Haremos las paredes así a ver que tal. Y si no funciona las tiramos y hacemos otras. Y sino, a ver...a lo mejor no se caen...mientras aguanten, no problem...

Pues no, yo si confío en un profesional es pq tenga unas ideas claras. Que luego se puede equivocar? Pues claro que sí, como todos. 
PEro todos tenemos una base. Y esta la tenemos que tener clara.

Sabéis de lo que no hay realmente evidencia? Ni estudios científicos serios?
No los hay sobre los beneficios de comer 5 veces ni de basar nuestra alimentación en la harina. De eso no hay evidencias ni estudios. No los hay. No existen. 

Os recomiendo leeros el hilo entero, pq hay muchos foreros que han contado su experiencia dejando las harinas. Y yo en 15 años como profesional he visto como mis clientes, TODOS, han mejorado sólo por dejar los farinaceos.

A sabiendas que la adicción a los hidratos rápidos (catalogada como patología al igual que la adicción al sexo, juego y drogas) es algo muy fuerte y no todo el mundo puede dejarlos así como así (es más adictiva que la cocaína), tenemos que saber que hay distintas estrategias para evolucionar hacia unos preceptos más evolutivos. Lo digo pq hay mucha gente que al querer acercarse hacia dichos preceptos evolutivos, ve que no se sienta bien, que le cuesta, que le falta energía... Muchos, llevan tantos años comiendo "mal", pesando que comen "bien", que no es fácil hacer esta transición.
Si sois de los que os cuesta, intentad acudir a un profesional de la cuerda nutrición evolutiva/paleodieta y no os arrepentiréis en vuestra vida.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Me puedes comer el rabo a las finas hiervas.




LOL. Puedo compartir la receta?


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Muy importante este ultimo punto. La mantequilla sufrio una campaña de desprestigio que practicamente casi la erradico de nuestra dieta.

En realidad era uno de los pilares de la alimentacion de la gente. 

Como dato interesante, la unica raza de vaca española especializada en la produccion de mantequilla por el alto contenido graso de su leche es esta:







Se esta rescatando de la extincion y auguro que si se consigue recuperar volveremos a tener una mantequilla de calidad excepcional.

Este producto ha de ser reintroducido en la dieta de los españoles y mandar a a la basura las pseudomantequillas, margarinas y demas mierdas sinteticas.



Rauxa dijo:


> - Y sobretodo mantequilla buena (lo que hoy sería el ghee y que lo podéis poner al café si sólo no os gusta)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Muy importante este ultimo punto. La mantequilla sufrio una campaña de desprestigio que practicamente casi la erradico de nuestra dieta.
> 
> En realidad era uno de los pilares de la alimentacion de la gente.
> 
> ...



se reintroducirá...a precio de oro, claro...si quieres comer bien, ternera certificada de pastos gallegos, pescado fresco, fruta y verdura ecológica de verdad, jabugo, etc.., prepara 500 €/ barba cada mes....no todo el mundo gana 60000 al mes ni calza 35 cm. de nabo...:


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

La basura siempre ha sido mas barata que lo bueno.

Hay que ahorrar para comprar una pley, esmarfon y plasma. Pero gastarse el dinero en mantequilla o carne buena, ya es malgastar.



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> se reintroducirá...a precio de oro, claro...si quieres comer bien, ternera certificada de pastos gallegos, pescado fresco, fruta y verdura ecológica de verdad, jabugo, etc.., prepara 500 €/ barba cada mes....no todo el mundo gana 60000 al mes ni calza 35 cm. de nabo...:


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La basura siempre ha sido mas barata que lo bueno.
> 
> Hay que ahorrar para comprar una pley, esmarfon y plasma. Pero gastarse el dinero en mantequilla o carne buena, ya es malgastar.



Sí pero si estamos hablando de 500 pavos por persona (que me parece una barbaridad) y éso no está al alcance prácticamente de nadie. En casa comemos razonablemente bien, sin precocinados, ni dulces, ni refrescos, etc y no es caro en absoluto. Porque lo que te ahorras en toda esa mierda que no consumes lo puedes invertir en la calidad de lo que sí consumes. 

Ir al mercado en vez de al hiper también ayuda. Se quejaba un forero de que había ido al Mercadona y le había subido la compra una fortuna. Puedes ir a los hipermercados a comprar aceite, mantequilla y cuatro cosas. Pero debemos basar nuestra alimentación en los productos frescos, y los productos frescos deben comprarse en el mercado local. Por precio, por calidad e incluso por coherencia social.

Si no estás dispuesto a cocinar y para tí comer carne es comer pechugas de ruiseñor a la plancha, harías corto con el banco de España.

Os dejo un enlace de un blog que me parece interesante y divertido, y que además reúne bastantes recetas fáciles, para huir de la monotonía en el plato.

Spartan Gourmet: Las Recetas

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 10:55 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Os recomiendo leeros el hilo entero, pq hay muchos foreros que han contado su experiencia dejando las harinas. Y yo en 15 años como profesional he visto como mis clientes, TODOS, han mejorado sólo por dejar los farinaceos.



Es un post magnífico, gracias.

Me quedo con ésto. Llevo desde los 27 años, y tengo 53, sin consumir harinas más que esporádicamente, quizá 3-4 veces al año o en algún viaje a Italia, donde no es posible hacerlo. Es una de las mejores decisiones que pude tomar. 

Hace 25 años ésto era una locura, claro. Sucedía simplemente que yo me engordaba, yo me quedaba dormido después de comer, y ya tenía unos evidentes síntomas de que iba a terminar diabético.

Fui a una endocrino y me puso a una dieta hipocalórica, con la que perdí peso, a fuerza de pasar hambre, pero ninguno de los otros problemas mejoraron.

Una amiga médico (no endocrino, simple médico de familia) me habló de las dietas restrictivas en hidratos, que entonces comenzaban a conocerse. Me habló de restringir la fruta a una pieza de naranja al día, huevos, pescado, carne, verduras y para de contar. Dulces fuera, alcohol fuera, como mucho media copa de vino tinto. Después introduje, con cautela, las legumbres, que me encantan.

Esto era una novedad. La endocrino me hacía desayunar todos los días un plátano, un vaso de leche desnatada y una tostada de pan sin sal. Ahora hablábamos de unos huevos revueltos con jamón de york a la plancha.

Perdí 18 kilos en unos 9 meses. Pero lo mejor es que después de comer me encuentro activo, descanso mejor y mi rendimiento físico es mucho mejor ahora que hace 25 años. Me controlo periódicamente y mis niveles de todo están dentro sus límites. soy donante de sangre activo y me hago análisis cada 3 meses. 

No sigo una dieta paleo ni siquiera evolutiva, pero es un tema que me interesa y he leído bastante sobre ello. Tomo lácteos curados y fermentados, kéfir a diario. No he tenido ni un simple catarro en todo este tiempo. Me da igual que nadie se lo crea, pero es así. La gente que tomamos alimentos fermentados como el kefir, la chucrut, el kimchi, etc no solemos enfermar de cosas triviales.

Después de lo que he ido leyendo, de mi experiencia y de la de otras personas conocidas, es posible que los farináceos no sean tóxicos, pero quizá basar la dieta en ellos no sea muy saludable para mucha gente. Para mi, desde luego que no.

También he llegado a la conclusión de que salvo el agua, no hay más cosas que, por cojones, haya que tomar. Mi suegro tiene 71 años, un estado de salud envidiable y no ha comido fruta en su vida ni come nunca nada que no haya sido cocinado, y ahí lo tienes. La única leche que ha probado es la que le dió su madre, luego ya, ni una gota.

Creo que cada uno debemos escuchar a nuestro cuerpo. El cuerpo es un conjunto de reacciones químicas exotérmicas, de balances termodinámicos y todo lo que te digan. Pero, por encima de todo, tu cuerpo es lo único que de verdad es tuyo. Escúchalo, y haz lo que te dice:

Comer con hambre, beber con sed, dormir con sueño, follar con ganas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Sep 2015)

por favor que no nací ayer...un kg. de Quinoa 20 € y de ahí para arriba (sustituto de los cereales con gluten, púes a mi sinceramente no me apetece a las 6 A.M. desayunar un boniato caliente y un trozo de carne de cabra hervido y en cambio mi bol de gachas con agua osmotizada y cacao negro aún me entra)...insisto, porque tengo datos y precios para saber de lo que hablo...comer bien y sano en Catalunya es CARO....otra cosa es que vivas en Zamora, Teruel ó Cuenca....

Salmón fresco salvaje de Escocia...18 €/kg
Jamón Iberico Guijuelo....60 €/kg.
Ternera Gallega Certificada...30 €/kg.

Al menos esos son los precios que pago...por supuesto, que no tengo ni contactos, ni familiares ni conocidos que me la dejen a precio de amigo y por ser Yo..:

Que vosotros coméis sano por la cuarta parte de esos precios....claro claro...8:

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 11:52 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> La basura siempre ha sido mas barata que lo bueno.
> 
> Hay que ahorrar para comprar una pley, esmarfon y plasma. Pero gastarse el dinero en mantequilla o carne buena, ya es malgastar.



meeeec error....no tengo plasma y mi "Smartphone" me costo 49 € en Mediamarket...8:...la electrónica de consumo me la trae floja...:


----------



## Lintel mermáis (27 Sep 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos por este magnifico tema y vuestras interesantísimas aportaciones.
En mi caso particular, he reducido los azucares ( los fines de semana alguna pizza, paella o similares siempre cae) además de los lácteos y he dejado de comer carne. Una consecuencia de este tipo de alimentación: los dolores menstruales han desaparecido por completo. Vemos que los alimentos mas inflamatorios son precisamente esos que he reducido o eliminado. Con esto creo que también lo que pasa es que no se interesa que se sepa, porque para problemas menstruales siempre recomiendan ibuprofeno y si son muy fuertes o constantes los ginecologos tardan nada en recomendarte la píldora anticonceptiva.

A tenor de este hilo he echado un vistazo a dietas de adelgazamiento que ha hecho gente cercana y madre mía: desayunos de cafe con leche y sacarina y biscotes con mermelada light, a media mañana tostadas con queso fresco ligh o pechuga de pavo ( con mas fécula que pavo), limitar aceite a una o dos cucharadas diarias, frutos sexos y aguacates prohibidos por ser muy calóricos. Normal que las dietas no funcionen.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Sep 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> por favor que no nací ayer...un kg. de Quinoa 20 € y de ahí para arriba (sustituto de los cereales con gluten, púes a mi sinceramente no me apetece a las 6 A.M. desayunar un boniato caliente y un trozo de carne de cabra hervido y en cambio mi bol de gachas con agua osmotizada y cacao negro aún me entra)...insisto, porque tengo datos y precios para saber de lo que hablo...comer bien y sano en Catalunya es CARO....otra cosa es que vivas en Zamora, Teruel ó Cuenca....
> 
> Salmón fresco salvaje de Escocia...18 €/kg
> Jamón Iberico Guijuelo....60 €/kg.
> ...



A ver, se puede comer evolutuvamente sin gastarse un paston.

Claro que seria perfecto todo organico incluida la carne, pero no es necesario.

Simplemente con quitarse farinaceas, quinoa incluida, y azucares ya se obra el milagro.

Luego hay alimentos que son un poquito mas caros, solo un poco y no hay que hacerle un agujero a la economia familiar.

Alimentos que incluyo yo por su calidad paleo-precio:
Mantequilla ghee: 5€ 250gr
Cacao puro: 5€ 250gr
Pollo de corral entero: 3€/kg
Aguates: 2,5 €/kg
Aceite oliva virgen: En garrafas de 5l lo tienes a 3,5 €/LITRO.
Brocoli: bararisimo y es un superalimento.
Pipas de girasol: otro baratisimo y super.
Pipas de calabaza: Idem
Cordero, conejo y ternera: El carnicero del barrio. Mejor calidad que los super sin ser ecologica.
Pescado: siempre de temporada, sardinas, caballas, mejillones. En congelados hay tambien calidades y no es caro, merluza, abadejo...
Verduras: Mejor frescas pero hay ciertas que congeladas consevan todas sus propiedades y las tienes todo el año: coles de bruselas, alcachofas, espinacas...
Jamon Iberico: Evidentemente no compro 5 jotas, pero tienes piezas de 7 kilos de recebo por 80 euros. Siempre pillar alguna oferta.

Luego la gente va y compra pechugas a 8 euros el kilo y nos parece normal.

Se puede comer por un precio modico organizandose.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

Los españoles tenemos grandisimas dificultades en deslindar nuestro caso personal, el individuo, de los temas que se plantean colectivamente.

Ahora bien, si tu dices que el porcentaje del presupuesto de las familias le da generalmente el peso que merece al tema alimentacion pues, nada, si quieres volvemos a hablar de tu caso personal y con eso zanjamos la discusion.

La mantequilla, como decia, es una de esas grasas que hemos aniquilado erroneamente de la dieta. En España tendriamos un potencial tremendo para producir una buena mantequilla pero si introducimos el factor coste en esta cuestion creyendo inasumible afrontarlo... pos sanseacabo.



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> meeeec error....no tengo plasma y mi "Smartphone" me costo 49 € en Mediamarket...8:...la electrónica de consumo me la trae floja...:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Sep 2015)

nada por mi lo damos por zanjado, ya sabemos que hay gente que vive bien todo incluido por 50 €/año...desgraciadamente no es mi caso...me gasto bastante dinero en comer bien y en vivir lo mejor posible dentro de mis posibilidades...milongas las justas....si decir la verdad es ser un provocador, pues nada me piro a otros hilos a seguir viendo mas ilusiones ópticas de color de rosa....:


----------



## trancos123 (27 Sep 2015)

Mi problema son los desayunos. Trabajo de 7am a 3pm ( trabajo sedentario), me levanto a las 6 tomo un café con leche y alrededor de las 10am un bocadillo con embutido. El resto del día como muy pocas harinas. 
Quizás demasiados lácteos, me bebo tranquilamente entre 0,5l y 0,75l de leche al día.

Alguna sugerencia para los desayunos?


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Sep 2015)

trancos123 dijo:


> Mi problema son los desayunos. Trabajo de 7am a 3pm ( trabajo sedentario), me levanto a las 6 tomo un café con leche y alrededor de las 10am un bocadillo con embutido. El resto del día como muy pocas harinas.
> Quizás demasiados lácteos, me bebo tranquilamente entre 0,5l y 0,75l de leche al día.
> 
> Alguna sugerencia para los desayunos?



Yo llevo ese horario con dos tardes de 4 a 6. No desayuno. Té hasta las 3 y cena a las 20:30. A mi me va bien asi.


----------



## trancos123 (27 Sep 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo llevo ese horario con dos tardes de 4 a 6. No desayuno. Té hasta las 3 y cena a las 20:30. A mi me va bien asi.



Todavía no estoy en la fase de estar 8h sin comer durante el día. Si me saltara el bocata de las 10h me darían unos mareos y un malestar impresionante.


----------



## MAX CASH (27 Sep 2015)

trancos123 dijo:


> Mi problema son los desayunos. Trabajo de 7am a 3pm ( trabajo sedentario), me levanto a las 6 tomo un café con leche y alrededor de las 10am un bocadillo con embutido. El resto del día como muy pocas harinas.
> Quizás demasiados lácteos, me bebo tranquilamente entre 0,5l y 0,75l de leche al día.
> 
> Alguna sugerencia para los desayunos?



si , que no desayunes ... 

y mas si tu trabajo es sedentario .

lo mejor que puedes hacer es dejar que tu cuerpo entre en Ketosis y pasas la mañana tranquilamente hasta la hora de comer .

si tienes que desayunar algo si o si , lo mejor es bacon con huevos y cafe .


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Sep 2015)

Yo me levanto a las 6:00 saco al perro hasta las 7:30 y me voy a currar (oficina). Y solo tomo té hasta las 15:00. Para dar un paseo de una hora y estar en un ordenador no necesito más. Si abandonas los cereales, galletas, etc, no necesitarás desayunar.


----------



## picrico (27 Sep 2015)

Que alternativas veis para un desayuno saludable? Porque desayunar cereales en el trabajo o en el bar no siempre se puede.
La barrita de pan con tomate son carbohidratos.... 
¿un pincho de tortilla?


----------



## CASA (27 Sep 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> por favor que no nací ayer...un kg. de Quinoa 20 € y de ahí para arriba (sustituto de los cereales con gluten, púes a mi sinceramente no me apetece a las 6 A.M. desayunar un boniato caliente y un trozo de carne de cabra hervido y en cambio mi bol de gachas con agua osmotizada y cacao negro aún me entra)...insisto, porque tengo datos y precios para saber de lo que hablo...comer bien y sano en Catalunya es CARO....otra cosa es que vivas en Zamora, Teruel ó Cuenca....
> 
> Salmón fresco salvaje de Escocia...18 €/kg
> Jamón Iberico Guijuelo....60 €/kg.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, en Cataluña comer sano y bueno es, caro no, carísimo.


----------



## Luizmi (27 Sep 2015)

Qué opinais los paleos del café, el té y el cacao? yo como diabético los uso bastante ya que no suben el azucar, al cacao no estoy tan seguro...


----------



## Rauxa (28 Sep 2015)

trancos123 dijo:


> Mi problema son los desayunos. Trabajo de 7am a 3pm ( trabajo sedentario), me levanto a las 6 tomo un café con leche y alrededor de las 10am un bocadillo con embutido. El resto del día como muy pocas harinas.
> Quizás demasiados lácteos, me bebo tranquilamente entre 0,5l y 0,75l de leche al día.
> 
> Alguna sugerencia para los desayunos?



Como te han dicho, si no tienes hambre no comas. Eso sí, bien hidratado. Te levantas y te tomas un par de vasos de agua. Y listos.
Y sino:
Café solo (le puedes meter una cucharada de ghee, así metes grasa de calidad
Huevo duro: no cuesta nada tener unos cuantos en la nevera para momento puntuales. 
Una lata de atún. O algo de jamón. Algo que entre abrir la nevera y comerlo te lleve un par de minutos.
Yo tp como hasta las 15 h de la tarde.


----------



## Fariass (28 Sep 2015)

Bueno, saludos a todos, os llevo leyendo desde que se abrió el hilo. Llevo un tiempo registrada en el foro, pero mi participación ha sido nula prácticamente.

Este hilo me interesa especialmente porque me quiero concienciar de una buena vez de que esta es la única forma de alimentación que me va a quitar gran parte de problemas de salud (física y mental) que acarreo. Sé positivamente por experiencia propia que esto funciona y que los que la defendéis decís verdad y no os equivocáis ni un ápice. Aparte digamos que he leido a paladas sobre la cetosis y lo low-carb.

Para empezar he de decir que soy gilipollas básicamente, algo que constataréis al final de esto que estoy escribiendo. Tengo un sobrepeso bastante preocupante (más de 30 kilos) y problemas varios digestivos. Respecto a esto último me hice pruebas y salió (oh novedad) intolerancia moderada a la lactosa. Sin embargo tras quitar la lactosa observo que la cosa no mejora demasiado, hasta que se me ocurre quitar el gluten, y es entonces cuando mi barriga de embarazada se va y parece que las tripas funcionan normalmente. Por supuesto mi nula voluntad y mi enganche demencial a los hidratos ganaron la batalla y he seguido el maravilloso rumbo que trazado hasta ahora, seguir envenenándome.

Y sinceramente estoy ya hasta el límite. No se puede vivir con tantos kilos, con la amenaza de una diabetes tipo 2 a la vuelta de la esquina, con no poder estar unas horas sin azúcar porque te da un jamaro. Me niego. Y me he decidido a compartir mi experiencia, porque de mañana no pasa, amigos.

Yo me quito de esta droga que me está hasta destrozando los dientes de caries. Como otras drogas...

Un saludo


----------



## Oscovita (28 Sep 2015)

Inolvidable hilo, sois la ostia.

Os cuento mi caso (y disculpad si me extiendo) que ya puse algun hilo de mi ultima etapa(3 años mas menos en peso).

He llegado a estar en 96 kilos , baje hasta los 90 haciendo bici estatica 1 hora durante mes y medio todos los dias excepto domingos y quitando guarrerias pero comiendo de todo. Note que con eliminar mierdacolas, bollerias que solo comia por las mañanas un bollito pequeño y no todos los dias, kebabs(reconozco que si son buenos me molan mucho) pizzas(una o dos al mes no muchas) y hamburguesas (lo confieso todas las semanas caian un dia o dos tambien por comodidad vagueza por las noches era cena etc) que con eso al pasar de las dos semanas haciendo ejercicio y manteniendo a raya las guarrerias como que bajaba mas que con el ejercicio. Lo supe porque estuve una semana comiendo mierdas y haciendo ejercicio y solo baje un poco, quitandome las mierdas bajaba el doble o el triple, no me pregunteis cifras que no las apunte pero creedme que era asi. Añado, alcohol fuera(me encanta la cerveza) y helados que tambien consumia alguno que otro a la semana.

Luego subi un poco por pasota y baje y me mantuve en 89-90. Todo esto hace un año y medio a dos mas o menos.

Este año.....Por dejadez subi a 92 kilos desde 88 que habia bajado por hacer un poco de ejercicio(no he hecho nunca ejercicio a saco ni muy intenso)... Ya me veia un poco fanegas, papada, etc como antes....Por Abril mas o menos... Y lo que creo interesante de este hilo empece a SER MAS RADICAL CON LAS COMIDAS y empece a hacer ejercicio de nuevo.
Esto por Mayo-Junio en dos meses de quitarme el 80% de las mierdas(alguna vez salgo y cae algo de alcohol o comida basura pero muy esporadico) ya que el verano es el verano.

Pues Quitarme Azucar sobre todo, pastas en un 70%(algo de fideos como por el cocido y pan que me encanta le he dado el espaldazo y si lo como del mercaroña de multicereales centeno no solo trigo y como un tercio o menos de pan que antes) y las guarrerias baje hasta 86-87 arriba abajo solo con ejercicio y quitar eso, ah la leche y lacteos llos he reducido a 1/4 los combino intermitentemente con soja que son los yogures que tomo ahora y leche de arroz del mercaroña. Entre 5 y 7 kilos baje en mes y medio dos meses, disculpad si no soy superexacto pero es asi porque no apunto nada me peso y mas o menos me quedo con cierta nocion de como lo hago porque no me obsesiono tampoco, pero la estimacion no fallara mucho.

En Julio y Agosto no hago nada pero controlo un poco la dieta pero comiendo por ahi fuera y tomando algo de alcohol.

Pero viene lo mejor en Septiembre hace unos 20 dias mas o menos me propongo bajar algo mas, estaba en 87-88 habia ganado 1 kilo o un poco mas solo porque no me he dejado el verano al menos en casa como antes hacia.

En estos veinte dias no he tomado apenas leche ni lacteos salvo un par de dias o tres por no tener en casa y olvidarseme comprar los sustitutos, AZUCAR CERO O CASI , hoy me he comido un bollito por la mañana porque no tenia nada ya que he vuelto de viaje este viernes y no quedaba casi nada. Refrescos con gas NADA, he tomado aquarius unos 3-4 dias un vaso, pero nada mas. ALCOHOL cero practicamente, me tome una copa de vino y ni me la tome entera un dia que comi fuera. He aumentado el consumo de frutes secos, nueces y almendras que no estan tostadas del mercaroña y pistachos tostados(llevan mas sal y no me sientan tan bien). Sal CERO en lo posible no le hecho a nada. Como mas huevos. Y sobre todo mato el hambre entre horas con piezas de fruta, mangos y Papayas. Carne por supuesto que si pero cerdo casi nada, la que mas pollo y pescado la verdad no mucho porque no soy muy de ello pero bakalao si.

Con estos cambios y nadando 40 minutos casi todos los dias y andar media hora HE BAJADO A 82-83 KILOS. Hacia que no pesaba esto 6 años.

He sido muy del pan, me chifla de pastas lo normal y creo que con quitar eso he avanzado mucho.

Otra cosa interesante, quitando azucares, cerdo, alcohol sobre todo creo me he quitado buena parte de ardores que sufria a veces con molestias(creo que en parte heredado porque ancestros mios han tenido ulceras) y mi sensacion de bienestar ha aumentado mucho, Si antes tenia 10 ardores al mes ahora tengo 3 por decirlo asi. Me encuentro algo mas activo pero la primera semana 10 dias que empiezas y cambias tus habitos al menos yo estoy algo jodido medio mareado pero no lo cambio ahora por nada.

Os animo a que probeis cambiar, intentarlo, yo no dudo que igual a alguien la pasta el pan el alcohol le sienta de cojones incluso a diario, pero a mi no.

No sigo nada de paleos ni por el estilo solo lo que he visto por aqui y he oido.

Consejo desde mi humildad que es lo que he visto y probado siendo un novato y sin tener ni idea de como va esto a los que querais cambiar un poco y seais muy nuevos en esto desde otro que ha empezado hace nada ya que veo que el nivel es alto en el hilo y hay autenticos frikis y sabios de esto o buenos amateurs al menos. Quitaos esas mierdas(azucares, alcohol, parte de lacteos y parte de pasta) y atiborraos de nueces, almendras y mucha fruta para sustituir cuando os entre el hambre. Lo que hago es ¿tengo un poco de hambre pero no como a la hora de comer? pues unas nueces mondadas o unas almendras y asi mato la gusa, un yogur de soja por las noches tambien mano de santo.
Creo que debo aumentar las verduras aunque tomo pure una mez o dos a la semana.

Otra cosa casi todos los dias me tomo una manzana. Creo que las manzanas son la autentica pol..... Creo que mi mejoria estomacal y bienestar se deben mucho a ellas. Yyyyyyyyyy no me han gustado mucho pero ahora me he aficionado porque he visto que son sanisimas, antes tomaba mas peras que me encantan, ahora tomo la mitad y mas manzanas, creo que las peras me daban gases, pero solo lo creo. Si que recomendaria a cualquiera que comiese manzanas.

Lo que si estaria bien es intentar ver que alimentos son aprovechables y cuales no. Tengo muchas lagunas, por ejemplo en el desayuno.
Por ejemplo los cereales de antes de mierd que me metia..... los he sustituido por Copos de Avena ¿son sanos estos copos los teneis restringidos por ser cereal-hidrato?.

Estar en 82-83 habiendo llegado a 96-97 es una gozada y sobre todo encontrarme mejor.

Mi intencion es estar asi ya de continuo excepto cuando salgo por ahi-navidades etc. No he tenido unos habitos muy saludables en cuanto a alimentacion.... que en lo demas solo ha sido alcohol fines de semana o viendo furgol eh? ni fumo ni nada peor...

Creo que esto va a ser de continuo pero quiero perfeccionarlo. Me encantaria ver los menus semanales a los que os ceñis o webs de interes para ver con que puedo sustituir otras cosas. El problema es que me gustaria algo que se pueda conseguir en la mayoria de los sitios. Si tienes que rebuscar mucho las sustancias etc ya me jode el invento.

Algo sencillo y accesible, ¿es posible?

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2015)

Yo soy otro que pasa dese las 7 a las tres con un par de cafes o Tes toda la mañana. Eso despues de 15 dias lo puede hacer cualquiera sin bajones. Hay que pasar el mono de azucar y el cuerpo puede estar esas horas sin tomar nada sin problemas. Eso si luego la comida y la cena hay que meterse grasas muchas grasas y comer todo lo que se quiera.

Para esos quince dias de inicio llevad encima higos secos y almendras y hareis la transicion perfectamente.

El que no quiera hacer solo dos comidas al dia como han dicho, frutas, zumos, bacon y huevos por la mañana es un buen desayuno.

Lo de la grasa buena en el cafe o el Te, como han dicho mantequilla. O como no, mi preferida, cacao puro y un poquito de miel para mo tomarlo tan amargo, es una delicia.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Sep 2015)

Yo para el desyuno recomiendo desayunar sólo cuando se tenga hambre. Yo desayuno 3-4 días a la semana, dependiendo de si tengo hambre o no.

Recomiendo desayunar huevo/fruta/verdura/frutos secos

Ahora que viene el frío por ejemplo si tengo un cacito de lentejas o alubias del día anterior también va genial

Cuando desayuno desayuno poca cantidad (ejemplo: un huevo y un plátano como máximo).

Cuando no desayuno aguanto hasta las 15:00 sin nada de hambre.


----------



## Luizmi (28 Sep 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> lo mejor que puedes hacer es dejar que tu cuerpo entre en Ketosis y pasas la mañana tranquilamente hasta la hora de comer .



Llegas a entrar en ketosis por solo saltarte el desayuno???


----------



## angek (28 Sep 2015)

Antes de que el hilo continúe, un pequeño apunte terminológico: 

Ketosis=Cetosis

Otra mala traducción a la española, pero ya es tarde para corregirlo.


----------



## Satori (28 Sep 2015)

Yo inicié un hilo con mi experiencia -muy positiva- con la dieta Dukan.

Cuando el cuerpo entra en cetosis, las grasas acumuladas se pierden a gran rapidez y de lugares del cuerpo donde ya creías que no era posible.

Lo de la pérdida de grasas cuando el cuerpo entra en cetosis es de esas cosas que hasta que uno no las experimenta por si mismo, no las cree.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Llegas a entrar en ketosis por solo saltarte el desayuno???



Ten en cuenta que si cenas a las diez, hasta las tres del dia siguiente son 17 horas, claro que entras en cetosis y vas consumiendo grasas que te sobran.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (28 Sep 2015)

Yo voy a trabajar en bici cada día a las 9 (15 km) y vuelvo a las 4 (otros 15 km). Siempre desayuno fuerte (huevos, jamón, queso, pan integral -ya sé, ya sé-, fruta y café o restos del día anterior -a veces me desayuno unas lentejas con chorizo-). No sé si es muy radical pillar la bici sin desayunar ¿Qué opináis? Y luego estar a tés hasta las 3...ienso:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Yo voy a trabajar en bici cada día a las 9 (15 km) y vuelvo a las 4 (otros 15 km). Siempre desayuno fuerte (huevos, jamón, queso, pan integral -ya sé, ya sé-, fruta y café o restos del día anterior -a veces me desayuno unas lentejas con chorizo-). No sé si es muy radical pillar la bici sin desayunar ¿Qué opináis? Y luego estar a tés hasta las 3...ienso:



Yo pillo la bici para ir a currar (solo 9 km) pero antes de ir al curro, un par de dias a la semana, salgo a correr 30-40 minutos... Y un cafe sin NADA, solo agua y cafe, ni nata, ni pollas en vinagre, y aguanto como un señor hasta la hora de comer... 

Así que no te creas eso de que no se puede o que te vas a marear o algo... NO PASA NADA DE NADA ienso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo pillo la bici para ir a currar (solo 9 km) pero antes de ir al curro, un par de dias a la semana, salgo a correr 30-40 minutos... Y un cafe sin NADA, solo agua y cafe, ni nata, ni pollas en vinagre, y aguanto como un señor hasta la hora de comer...
> 
> Así que no te creas eso de que no se puede o que te vas a marear o algo... NO PASA NADA DE NADA ienso:



Hay que aclarar que eso solo se hace de forma natural si no pruebas un gramo de azucar ni harinas ni edulcorantes durante un par de semanas o mas.

La Sra Hortiga toma pan y no ha aclarado que le echa al cafe pero seguro que solo no se lo toma. Si se come de la forma convencional a base de hidratos rapidos no puedes ir en ayunas sin que te de una lipotimia, un bajon de azucar... no le puedes quitar el combustible que usa el organismo habitualmente de un dia para otro. Eso requiere un proceso.


----------



## 7 am (28 Sep 2015)

Y sigue el pavo aquí dando la brasa y soltando sus chorradas inventadas.

Que te pires, pesao.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (28 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hay que aclarar que eso solo se hace de forma natural si no pruebas un gramo de azucar ni harinas ni edulcorantes durante un par de semanas o mas.
> 
> La Sra Hortiga toma pan y no ha aclarado que le echa al cafe pero seguro que solo no se lo toma. Si se come de la forma convencional a base de hidratos rapidos no puedes ir en ayunas sin que te de una lipotimia, un bajon de azucar... no le puedes quitar el combustible que usa el organismo habitualmente de un dia para otro. Eso requiere un proceso.



Un poquito de pan integral y el café sólo, ni leche ni azucar. Llevo ya unos meses sin comer azucar, ahora estoy con el alcohol, dejándolo para los findes -y poquito-, luego vendrá el pan. Es posible que sea un poco pronto para hacer lo de la bici sin desayunar, lo que podría hacer es ir, de momento, en metro, sin desayunar, y comer unos frutos secos y fruta cuando me entre el hambre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Un poquito de pan integral y el café sólo, ni leche ni azucar. Llevo ya unos meses sin comer azucar, ahora estoy con el alcohol, dejándolo para los findes -y poquito-, luego vendrá el pan. Es posible que sea un poco pronto para hacer lo de la bici sin desayunar, lo que podría hacer es ir, de momento, en metro, sin desayunar, y comer unos frutos secos y fruta cuando me entre el hambre.



Luego hay que hacer esa 'locura' de hincharse a grasas, si se cambia de tipo de combustible se tiene que hacer bien. El alcohol de vez en cuando no te tiene que preocupar. El pan a diario si, ya que das un pico de insulina a tu cuerpo a diario.

---------- Post added 28-sep-2015 at 23:31 ----------




Oscovita dijo:


> Inolvidable hilo, sois la ostia.
> 
> Os cuento mi caso (y disculpad si me extiendo) que ya puse algun hilo de mi ultima etapa(3 años mas menos en peso).
> 
> ...



Por lo que he leido, lo has explicado muy bien, tu alimentacion ha sido un continuo vaiven de subidas y bajadas de peso.

Solo te voy a hacer un par de puntualizaciones. Cereales a diario no tomes ninguno ni avena ni quinoa ni nada parecido. Es como tomar metadona, no te acabas de desenganchar de los cereales nunca y como dices el dia menos esperado te tomas un bollo, que ademas lleva azucar.

SI quieres cogerle el ritmo a esto ni cereales, ni leche, ni azucar una temporada. Pasado un tiempo, que tomes una cerveza o un vino de vez en cuando ningun problema. Incluso un bocata un dia a la semana no te hara cambiar tus habitos diarios, pero hay que aprender a comer sin ellos a diario.

Y comer en plan sencillo, es tan facil como meter siempre en el plato una proteina, carne, pescado, o huevos y siempre verdura. Y complementar con grasas de frutos secos, aceite de oliva crudo, cacao, mantequilla, etc. Y todo eso a diario, en cada comida.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Sep 2015)

Yo he adelgazado 5 kilos en un mes justo, casi demasiado deprisa, "a mi manera", sin hambre. Mi primer régimen de adelgazamiento y estoy en la menopausia. ¿poco?... pues es el 10% de mi peso.

Mujer, pequeña y sedentaria por trabajo y algo de ejercicio suave, no demasiado ahora, en tiempo libre. Según las fórmulas que se ven por internet yo no debiera volver a comer hasta que me enterraran, porque tengo "el coche" más ahorrativo del mercado y encima la mayor parte del tiempo aparcado. Pero mis kilos estaban más que bien ganados, nada de que yo no como pero es que mi metabolismo...

¿Como lo he hecho?
-Nada de pan, ni pastas, ni legumbre. Más que nada porque el pan es un engorro ir tirando el que sobra y biscotes industriales no son alternativa. Patata en algunas verduras porque me gusta así.
-Poco aceite
-Más verduras que frutas en inicio, pero al final de todo.
- Desayuno y media mañána sólo café con leche entera. No se merienda.
- Bajo ningún concepto se reduce el plato de proteinas. Esos platos generosos, incluso me compré un envase de claras para añadir una a la tortilla de un huevo. Filetes grandes, la lubina y la dorada entera etc.
- Lo que se puede comer así al vapor, al horno o a la plancha sin aceite, pero para compensar las cosas que no hay quien se las coma con el aceite escaso, como la lechuga. Aun así poco aceite.
-Nada de cosas procesadas. Hasta hice guacamole y humus (sin aceite) para comer con endivias.
-Especias, vinos, licores, apio y demás cosas saborizantes no han faltado en las recetas para compensar. Al brocoli, por ejemplo, le echaba parmesano, para no tirar y porque me gusta.

Y ejercicio. Pero tampoco tanto: volver andando todos los días del trabajo (media hora) y como eso dicen los foros que no es nada pues me subo las escaleras andando, cuatro pisos. Fin de semana 15 km o así andando relativamente rápido, pero sin excesos. Es con otra gente y más por diversión, con su cervecita y pincho al final. Mis únicos excesos en ese mes junto con una comida "energética" de restaurante, pero sin postre.

Análisis posteriores revelan análitica normal. Ahora estoy en proceso me mantenimiento y me he comprado unas pesas (de 1kg, no nos pasemos ) para fortalecer brazos y pecho. Me sobran, ya para mi gusto, porque ya estoy en peso normal, un par de kilos, pero prefiero que sea más tarde y mas lento.

¿Por qué así?
1- Leche entera porque no me gusta la descremada. Me da la impresión que todas son mierda y llevan montón de porquerias, pero algo de calcio hay que tomar.

2- La política de pocas comidas, desayuno y almuerzo pobre es la que yo también llevo toda mi vida. Nunca he desayunado más de normal y he tenido trabajos de más movimiento. Unicamente he comido a media mañána en mis tiempos de senderista rápida de 25 o 30 kilométros, a veces más. Siempre he comido muchas proteinas para mi peso según los dietistas, al menos eso me han dice la gente que les ha consultado. Me dicen que sobrecargo el riñón, pero no tengo ningún signo de eso nunca en las analíticas y lo llevo mirando años. 

3- Dieta con más proteinas por dos motivos, uno porque es lo que sacia y no entra hambre a las dos horas y el segundo es porqu al adelgazar se pierde grasa y músculo así que con la proteina pretendo perder el menor músculo posible.. Además ha sido mi tendencia desde niña: chuleta grande porque si no mi madre me reñía y como no me cabía, sin postre. Tampoco me gustan mucho los dulces. Mis excesos son quesos grasos, mucho paté , mahonesas y demás.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Sep 2015)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo he adelgazado 5 kilos en un mes justo, casi demasiado deprisa, "a mi manera", sin hambre. Mi primer régimen de adelgazamiento y estoy en la menopausia. ¿poco?... pues es el 10% de mi peso.
> 
> Mujer, pequeña y sedentaria por trabajo y algo de ejercicio suave, no demasiado ahora, en tiempo libre. Según las fórmulas que se ven por internet yo no debiera volver a comer hasta que me enterraran, porque tengo "el coche" más ahorrativo del mercado y encima la mayor parte del tiempo aparcado. Pero mis kilos estaban más que bien ganados, nada de que yo no como pero es que mi metabolismo...
> 
> ...




Si me permite le hago unas preguntas para arrojar un poco de luz y que todos aprendamos algo:
Recuerda cuantas veces ha realizado este proceso de perdida de peso en su vida?
A que motivo achaca los periodos de ganancia de peso, y que come distinto?
Que edulcorantes usa cuando hace su dieta con el cafe, Te o leche?
Toma Ud zumos durante su dieta, y de que tipo?
Alguna fuente de hidratos rapidos durante su dieta, aunque sea en pequeñas cantidades?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Oscovita (29 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Luego hay que hacer esa 'locura' de hincharse a grasas, si se cambia de tipo de combustible se tiene que hacer bien. El alcohol de vez en cuando no te tiene que preocupar. El pan a diario si, ya que das un pico de insulina a tu cuerpo a diario.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-sep-2015 at 23:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Si, si han sido vaivenes totalmente de peso sobre todo por pasotismo llegado un tiempo, lo que me ha sucedido es que un poco por motivos de salud, como dije sufro un poco de gastritis-ardor-gases he decidido cambiar habitos poco a poco y cuidarme mas(eso no quita que llegue un dia señalado de cada 2-3 meses o unas fiestas y me pegue algun que otro capricho) y sobre todo por lo que llamo BIENESTAR. 

Esto es un autentico descubrimiento, reencontrarte incluso aunque suene pedante, no se trata de parecer mas pinton perder peso, etc, se trata de encontarte mucho mejor, con mas energia y sobre tido un animo mas vivo con mas reflejos, incluso para el ambito del intelecto.

He sido un poco descuidado sobre todo con las comidas y eso con la acumulacion de años se paga, mi aparato digestivo ha dicho basta, bueno en realidad puedo meterle mas caña pero no merece la pena y puede ser algo peligroso si sigo asi mas años comiendo todo tipo de porquerias y alimentos procesados, pan harinas por lo que me estoy dando cuenta.


Acabo de comprarme en el mercaroña el cacao puro VALOR que habeis puesto, he metido el dedo para probarlo y es amargo, tiene pinta de ser cojonudo, mañana se lo meto a la leche de arroz para desayunar.

Cierto me tengo que quitar mas habitos, poco a poco, los cereales creia que al menos la Avena era pasable pero veo que no que sigue siendo cereal. Creo que la voy a tomar un poco mas de tiempo pero en menos cantidad. Me tomo unas 5-6 cucharadas de avena no mas.
Tengo varias dudas pero solo voy con un par o tres de ellas porque no quiero abusar, paso a paso.

-¿Como desayunas exactamente carne y verdura? ¿Como tomais esta verdura os haceis un pure pelais una zanahoria y la comeis cruda, la hervis y cuales son las mas faciles de hacer y que siempre nutren con hidratos buenos?

-La mantequilla ¿alguna marca en concreto que se pueda comprar en super? algo asi como el chocolave VALOR del mercaroña que sea accesible y sepais que es de calidad.

-Frutos secos....He comprado en el mercaroña tambien almendras naturales sin tostar ni nada, y un revoltijo de frutos secos sin sal pero tostados y pistachos tostados. Mi duda es que los tostados son un poco mas salados y obviamente tostados. ¿Son desaconsejables los frutos secos tostados? juer la mayoria lo estan, te lo ponen dificil. Los salados y fritos los he descartado por intuicion pero si me equivoco por ejemplo en no comprar pipas peladas fritas y cosas asi por valor nutricional o porque no hace nada mas que bien pues aprende uno mas. Espero que se entiendo que lo tostado como los pistachos es porque no los encuentro sin tostar que si no son los que me llevo.

Sé que algo habeis hablado de ello pero discriminar cuando vas a comprar se hace dificil. Veo que lleva tiempo. Uno piensa que esto en dos semanas se soluciona pero es como tocar la guitarra, cuatro acordes al mes los vas haciendo pero puntear decentemente y hacer riffs bonitos lleva su tiempo.

Mi principal meta a corto plazo es saber que comer entre horas para matar el gusano y creo que no voy mal con la fruta y los frutos secos. OJO! mato el gusano un par de veces al dia, no como 6 o 7 veces. Y luego mi gran vacio----laguna veo que son las verduras el como implementarlas. Si es algo facil y aunque sea repetitivo y funciona me es indiferente ya que no quiero hacer mil platos. ¿pures?

Descubrir cosas como lo del Cacao supone un pequeño triunfo. Se agradece.

Un saludo.

Edito para los que tengan problemas gastricos-ardor: Recomiendo que probeis la infusion digestive con Alcaravea de POMPADOUR. La marca es un poquito mas cara que las blancas pero me va cojonudisima, me ha reducido ardores y me siento mas liviano aunque sigo teniendo algo de gases esto no me lo ha quitado del todo pero ya no tengo tanto dolor. Tampoco es que tuviera todo el rato no se crean.

Tomaros una al dia y si podeis dos. A la semana me contais, en el DIA es donde la he encontrado a mano. Mi experiencia es satisfactoria de veras. No he probado otras marcas pero os diria que probeis exclusivamente de primeras con Pompadour que es la que me funciona. Me la tomo sola el 80% de las veces y las otras con un chorrillo de miel. Ademas es aromatica y sabe bien a mi paladar.

POMPADOUR® - Multinfusiones - Digestive plus


Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Sep 2015)

Para los que desayunan o no desayunan.

Para mí, el factor clave es cenar bien. (no creo en lo de desayuna como un rey, come como un príncipe y cena como un pobre).
Y cuando digo cenar bien no me refiero a cenar mucho o contundente. Sino nutritivo.
O sea, una buena verdura, algún pescado y/o huevos o tortilla. La cantidad, según necesitemos.

Por qué?
Hemos estado todo el día trabajando, andando, comprando, entrenando, moviéndonos... y llegamos a casa por la tarde-noche. Y es en ese momento cuando nuestro cuerpo tiene que recuperarse y regenerarse de todo lo quemado/perdido (el descanso del guerrero). Por lo tanto le tenemos que dar gasolina. Y gasolina de la buena.
De esta forma, nuestro cuerpo se regenerará bien, descansará bien y dormirá mejor. Y nos levantaremos más enérgicos y sin sensación de hambre.

Qué pasa si después de estar todo el día trabajando, haciendo....y a la hora de la cena no ceno o ceno una fruta o un simple yogurt? Pues que el cuerpo no puede hacer su función regeneradora y no puede recuperarse bien. No descansaremos bien y nos levantaremos con hambre.

El hombre, como animal, está diseñado para:
- Primero hacer y luego comer. (como los animales. Tienen hambre, se mueven, cazan y la recompensa es la comida que han cazado y luego descansan y no vuelven a activarse hasta que vuelven a tener hambre). Nosotros deberíamos hacer lo mismo por una cuestión meramente genética y hormonal. Nos levantamos y nos movemos. Vamos a trabajar, a entrenar... y en el momento que tengamos hambre, comer (con la enorme suerte que no tenemos que ir a cazar. Simplemente abrimos el frigorífico). Una animal no come y justo después se pone a correr o a jugar.

- En cambio ahora, qué hacemos? Primero comemos y luego nos activamos y eso es anti-natural.
Qué nos pasa después de comer? (sobretodo si son hidratos refinados?), que nos entra la ñoña, tenemos ganas de hechar una cabezadita. No estamos en función de alerta. Nuestra actividad principalmente la tenemos en el estómago y no en el cerebro.
Este, funciona mejor en estados de ayunas. 

Así pues, desde este punto de vista, es mejor un ayuno estratégico por la mañana y no por la noche. 

En resumen: yo doy gasolina a mi cuerpo por lo que ya ha hecho y no para lo que viene a partir de ahora. Como para regenerar y recuperar lo perdido (energía ya tengo de sobras, en condiciones normales). Una vez mi cuerpo ha descansado y ha recuperado, ya estoy listo (con el estómago vacío), para moverme, para hacer actividades mentales, para trabajar...
Parece un pequeño matiz pero es importante. Si entendemos como funcionamos y se lo damos, veremos como dejaremos de tener problemas. 
Simplemente hay que ver como funciona el reino animal. Se levantan, se mueven, cazan, comen y descansan. Nosotros nos levantamos, comemos, trabajamos, volvemos a comer ( o no) y descansamos.


----------



## StarForce (29 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El primer mes prueba a no tomar nada de lacteos. Hay personas que incluso los fermentados les provocan inflamacion. Despues prueba a introducir algo de queso de cabra curado y ya ves como te sienta.
> 
> En vez de lacteos mete mas hoja verde (canonigos, espinacas, brocoli, etc) y almendras como fuente de calcio.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que no me importa, todo lo contrario!

Mido 178 cms y pesaba unos 83-84 Kg. Ahora, tras dos semanas estoy en 80 Kg. Mi intención es bajar a unos 76 Kg que creo sería un buen peso.

Pero como decía antes, no hago esto exclusivamente por el peso. Lo hago por salud. No sé si esto funcionará y hará que mejoren mis análisis, el tiempo lo dirá. Lo que si sé es que lo que hacía antes no funcionaba.

Tengo unas preguntas, si lo permite:


Se pueden comer setas?
Agua con gas?
Qué grasas considera buenas?
Mejorará la analítica de colesterol y trigleceréidos con esta dieta?


----------



## Johnny Drama (29 Sep 2015)

Otra pregunta. Que tal va el gazpacho? Casero por supuesto. Es que en verano lo consumo por litros....


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Sep 2015)

Qué locura de hilo....:::::: yo siempre he oído, y parece tener toda su lógica, que hay que desayunar fuerte y apenas cenar...yo casi nunca ceno o ceno muy poco, irme a la cama con el estómago lleno es lo peor para mi estómago.
Sobre la leche que alguien dijo que algo de calcio hay que tomar...de la leche apenas de asimila nada de calcio. Parece ser que las almendras tienen mucho calcio y se asimila mucho mejor.
En fin que yo ya no sé qué desayunar, qué comer ni qué cenar, porque además aquí se habla de las legumbres, que siempre han tenido fama de sanas y creo que efectivamente deben serlo, y ahora resulta que las legumbres tampoco. :::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## angek (29 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Así que no te creas eso de que no se puede o que te vas a marear o algo... NO PASA NADA DE NADA



Esto es un ejemplo de información "aventurada" que se convierte en irresponsabilidad, por ser FALSO. 

Aquí unos pocos efectos de entrar en cetosis: 

-Mareos 
-Dolor de cabeza
-Pigmentaciones en la piel
-Mal aliento
-Sensación de hormigueo vascular
-Sequedad en los ojos

(Excepto las pigmentaciones y el mal aliento, doy fe de ellos. Me pilló una vez en medio de la montaña y no lo quisiera volver a sentir ni en novela). 

Y NO estoy diciendo que este estado sea perjudicial per se para el humano, pero si alguien está pensando en hacer una dieta cetogénica, que no olvide que no está exenta de complicaciones. 

Y que tampoco olvide ciclar carbohidratos.



Edit: Pa que vean que no me lo invento.

Low Carb Diet Side Effects

8 Ways to Blast through Low-Carb Flu and Dive into Ketosis | Low Carb Diet Support


----------



## Salamandra (29 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si me permite le hago unas preguntas para arrojar un poco de luz y que todos aprendamos algo:
> Recuerda cuantas veces ha realizado este proceso de perdida de peso en su vida?
> A que motivo achaca los periodos de ganancia de peso, y que come distinto?
> Que edulcorantes usa cuando hace su dieta con el cafe, Te o leche?
> ...



1- No he necesitado hacer dieta nunca. Mis kilos han sido ganados en un proceso lentisimo, de kilo al año o así. Nada de vuelvo de vacaciones y me traigo unos kilos, por ejemplo.
2- No uso ni edulcorantes ni azucar. Muy esporádicamente me tomo el café con Bayleis o con pastas de mazapán y piñon. No llegarán a 20 veces en un año. Chocolate ( tiene que ser muy bueno) después de cenar o en actividad física después del almuerzo, pero es gula.
3- En la dieta no he tomado ningún zumo. alguna vez trozos de limón. Nuevamente porque me gustan, al márgen de dietas.
4- No he necesitado ninguna fuente rápida de hidratos de carbono. La fruta y ha sido en las paradas a comer de grupo en las salidas de senderismo. Muy de vez en cuando el cuerpo me pide chocolate (más gula y aburrimiento porque siempre ha sido por las noches después de cenar). No en periodo de dieta.

La ganancia de peso estoy convencida que está muy relacionada con el sedentarismo, con las sesiones interminables de silla en el hospital, residencia o sencillamente en casa frente alpara que mis padres no se quedaran sólos y además picar por aburrimiento y estrés. Ni nos movemos en casa y en el trabajo cada vez menos: los teléfonos se cogen desde la mesa, los archivadores están más a la mano.... es todo. Además antes a temporadas andaba mucho por hobby y en los últimos tiempos mucho menos.

También cambió mi dieta cuando llegó mi sobrino a mi casa. El comía más pasta, con más nata y lógicamente mucho más. Mano a mano, a veces, también he comido por aburrimiento en la mesa. Además de cervezas con y sin alcohol.

Cuando los condicionantes han acabado, yo he seguido con los malos hábitos.

Estoy en la menopausia y aun cuando si sé que en mi cuerpo influyen las hormonas para el peso, creo que el impacto de eso ha sido mínimo. Mucho más importante es el estrés que comes y/o fumas por ansiedad y no por hambre.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Sep 2015)

angek dijo:


> Esto es un ejemplo de información "aventurada" que se convierte en irresponsabilidad, por ser FALSO.
> 
> Aquí unos pocos efectos de entrar en cetosis:
> 
> ...




Emmmm... Perdón por no ser totalmente estricto.

Corrijo: "NO TE VA A PASAR NADA DE NADA SIEMPRE Y CUANDO TU CUERPO ESTÉ ACOSTUMBRADO A UTILIZAR LA VÍA METABÓLICA QUE EXTRAE LA ENERGÍA DE LAS GRASAS MEDIANTE CUERPOS CETÓNICOS". (Lo que se consigue, por ejemplo, reduciendo al mínimo hidratos refinados durante 2-3 semanas, y que ES DE LO QUE SE LLEVA HABLANDO TODO EL HILO).

Fuente de la información: YO MISMO, es decir, lo hago y no me pasa nada 

Lo bueno es que esos síntomas que has comentado DESAPARECEN en unas 2-3 semanas. Evidentemente recomiendo precaución durante ese breve período de tiempo, pero es que yo ya me he olvidado de ello porque nunca experimento esa sensación.

Por cierto que para eliminar mareos, etc., no hace falta seguir una dieta cetogénica. Una vez estás "cetoadaptado", no se pierde la capacidad por comer hidratos refinados (doy fe pues los como una o dos veces a la semana, como pizza, helado, hamburguesas por ejemplo).

Perdón si el mensaje es un poco contundente, es que ha habido varias personas insultando en el hilo y eso me saca de mis casillas.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 14:07 ----------




StarForce dijo:


> Tengo unas preguntas, si lo permite:
> 
> 
> Se pueden comer setas?
> ...



Creo que te diriges a Karlos, pero te contesto:

[*]Se pueden comer setas? Sí, no veo por qué no, tienen fundamentalmente proteínas e hidratos, son bastante nutritivas y ricas.

[*]Agua con gas? No veo ningún problema, con no abusar para evitar gases o molestias... Yo la consumo habitualmente. Es agua.

[*]Qué grasas considera buenas? Yo aquí recomendaría cautela, pues no está muy claro. MALAS son las trans, buenas se cree que las monoinsaturadas, las poliinsaturadas parece que también (matices aquí con omega3 y omega6), las saturadas se pensaba que eran malas y parece que no. Yo comería de TODAS, sin preocuparme de la cantidad, salvo las TRANS (básicamente vegetales hidrogenadas), y evitaría los aceites de semillas por su forma de elaboración. 

[*]Mejorará la analítica de colesterol y trigleceréidos con esta dieta? No se sabe, en mi experiencia, con un par de meses de esta "dieta", baja la glucosa a niveles normales, las hormonas hepáticas se estabilizan, baja el colesterol malo y sube el bueno y los triglicéridos bajan en picado. Es mi experiencia, no hay estudios que yo sepa.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (29 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Emmmm... Perdón por no ser totalmente estricto.
> 
> Corrijo: "NO TE VA A PASAR NADA DE NADA SIEMPRE Y CUANDO TU CUERPO ESTÉ ACOSTUMBRADO A UTILIZAR LA VÍA METABÓLICA QUE EXTRAE LA ENERGÍA DE LAS GRASAS MEDIANTE CUERPOS CETÓNICOS". (Lo que se consigue, por ejemplo, reduciendo al mínimo hidratos refinados durante 2-3 semanas, y que ES DE LO QUE SE LLEVA HABLANDO TODO EL HILO).
> 
> ...



Confirmo todo lo que dices, ninguno de esos efectos indeseados de la dieta CETONICA, por un motivo muy simple. NO COMER FARINACEOS NI AZUCARES NO CONVIERTE LA DIETA EN CETONICA. Y por favor, el que entiende la paleodieta en terminos de dieta cetonica no tiene ni idea.

No he probado ni pienso probar ninguna dieta que elimine o minimice el consumo de verduras o fruta. Tengo claro que solo con carne o pescado tampoco es una dieta saludable. Que el cuerpo usa la otra ruta metabolica sin necesidad de comer solo carne. No olvidemos que esta dieta se substituye los hidratos de los cereales y azucares por saludables verduras y fruta, no se porque alguien puede ver esto como algo malo.

La gran diferencia de la dieta evolutiva, es el aumento en el consumo de grasas buenas, y esa es la forma de que el cuerpo empiece a usar esta ruta metabolica. Eso no quiere decir que deje de usar la otra en absoluto, pero nunca de la misma forma que si se hincha uno a azucar y cereales.

Todas las grasas son buenas, como has comentado, las unicas malas son las trans porque son artificiales, y las de granos porque se extraen con productos quimicos. Aun asi si me tengo que tomar algo frito que no sea aceite de oliva, esporadicamente no esta del todo mal el aceite de girasol.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Sep 2015)

Salamandra dijo:


> 1- No he necesitado hacer dieta nunca. Mis kilos han sido ganados en un proceso lentisimo, de kilo al año o así. Nada de vuelvo de vacaciones y me traigo unos kilos, por ejemplo.
> 2- No uso ni edulcorantes ni azucar. Muy esporádicamente me tomo el café con Bayleis o con pastas de mazapán y piñon. No llegarán a 20 veces en un año. Chocolate ( tiene que ser muy bueno) después de cenar o en actividad física después del almuerzo, pero es gula.
> 3- En la dieta no he tomado ningún zumo. alguna vez trozos de limón. Nuevamente porque me gustan, al márgen de dietas.
> 4- No he necesitado ninguna fuente rápida de hidratos de carbono. La fruta y ha sido en las paradas a comer de grupo en las salidas de senderismo. Muy de vez en cuando el cuerpo me pide chocolate (más gula y aburrimiento porque siempre ha sido por las noches después de cenar). No en periodo de dieta.
> ...



Las preguntas eran, porque si he entendido bien, te has quitado unos kilos de mas haciendo algo que evidentemente no hacias antes de quitartelos. Lo que tu dices que no es una dieta si que lo es porque si no en otros periodos no cogerias los kilos.

Tu achacas esos kilos a la menopausia, a tu pequeño tamaño, a tu metabolismo, hormonas, etc.

Yo solo leo en tu exposicion: chocolate, bayleis, pasta, mayonesa, pate y alguna cosa mas. Todo eso son fuentes de azucar y estan en tu vida en mayor o menor medida.

Es mas has mencionado que tomabas poco aceite, porque tu entiendes que es lo saludable y adeñgaza. Al final haces una dieta hipocalorica de las de toda la vida, y al final vuelves a consumir azucares pasado un tiempo.

Solo cuando entiendas que cualquier fuente de azucar por pequeña que sea te mete de nuevo en el ciclo de coger peso dejaras de achacar a otros factores ese aumento de peso.

Desterrar el azucar solo se consifue cuando uno se convence de verdad de que es la causantede todos los problemas.


----------



## sada (29 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver, se puede comer evolutuvamente sin gastarse un paston.
> 
> Claro que seria perfecto todo organico incluida la carne, pero no es necesario.
> 
> ...



Donde haces la compra? la Mantequilla ghee?

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 17:18 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las preguntas eran, porque si he entendido bien, te has quitado unos kilos de mas haciendo algo que evidentemente no hacias antes de quitartelos. Lo que tu dices que no es una dieta si que lo es porque si no en otros periodos no cogerias los kilos.
> 
> Tu achacas esos kilos a la menopausia, a tu pequeño tamaño, a tu metabolismo, hormonas, etc.
> 
> ...



Desterrar el azúcar por completo es imposible..está en muchas cosas...


----------



## Satori (29 Sep 2015)

Me ha dado por mirar lo de las dietas en la wiki, y joder menudo artículo le han hecho a la dieta Dukan, solo les ha faltado decir que te vas a morir a las dos semanas de practicarla:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieta_Dukan


----------



## SofoR (29 Sep 2015)

Satori dijo:


> Me ha dado por mirar lo de las dietas en la wiki, y joder menudo artículo le han hecho a la dieta Dukan, solo les ha faltado decir que te vas a morir a las dos semanas de practicarla:
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieta_Dukan



Qué bestias, estoy flipando.
No entiendo como puede haber tantas discrepancias con este tema de las dietas. Hay muchísimos médicos que la alaban, esta y otro tipo de dietas que restringen los HC... encima los que lo hemos probado, no conozco a nadie que me haya dicho que no le funcione.
Y me ha dejado muy rota esto que dice el artículo de que con estas dietas te quedas sin músculo y sin agua en el cuerpo y que no pierdes nada de grasa... es justo justo lo contrario... NO???


----------



## el niño de boston (29 Sep 2015)

interesante hilo, queria preguntar por la casera blanca, que indica cero calorias y no lleva azucar que yo sepa y como influye el alcohol, pues yo sigo tomando mis tintitos de verano y algunas copas, sin refresco.
seis kilos menos llevo ya.En un mes aproximadamente, ahora si, he subido el deporte de dos a cuatro o cinco veces a la semana.
Es que los T.I. de estas vacaciones han sido un abuso.
Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Sep 2015)

Satori dijo:


> Me ha dado por mirar lo de las dietas en la wiki, y joder menudo artículo le han hecho a la dieta Dukan, solo les ha faltado decir que te vas a morir a las dos semanas de practicarla:
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieta_Dukan



A ver, no te mueres pero he visto tios mas altos que un pino caer redondos al suelo al tercer dia.

El Sr Dukan, el muy salvaje, te pone una semana, la primera a proteina pura. Ni fruta, ni verdura, ni cereales, ni un puto gramo de hidratos, ni buenos ni malos. No se le puede quitar al organismo de golpe y porrazo todas las fuentes de glucogeno que es lo que esta usando el pobre incauto que empieza esa dieta el dia anterior. Pero ademas esa primera semana y en toda la dieta, restringe mucho la grasa, con lo cual la segunda fuente de energia tampoco la activas. Caen como moscas.

Si sobrevives a la primera semana ya va introduciendo verduras en pequeñas cantidades, y mas adelante sin distinguir hidratos buenos de los malos te introduce de nuevo algo de cereales en la dieta.

Coge un yonki del azucar lo tiene con mono severo una semana, luego poca verdura y poca grasa, y cuando ha conseguido desengancharlo le vuelve a dar droga.

Un artista el Dukan:XX:

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 21:31 ----------




Johnny Drama dijo:


> Otra pregunta. Que tal va el gazpacho? Casero por supuesto. Es que en verano lo consumo por litros....



COn mucho aceite de oliva, EXTRAORDINARIO.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 21:44 ----------




sada dijo:


> Donde haces la compra? la Mantequilla ghee?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 17:18 ----------
> 
> ...



La carne de ternera y en la carniceria del barrio, la fruta y verdura tambien tienda de barrio. La de potro en el mercado de Algiros. EL resto de carnes, pescado y algo de verdura en Mencabrona. 

Cacao, pipas, almendras y aceite de oliva tambien en Mencabrona. Pipas de calabaza sin sal en tienda de frutos secos.

La mantequilla ghee en el badulake del barrio, en los comercios indios o moros es bastante comun.

Desterrar el azucar es facilimo, pasas de procesados y punto, y lo poco procesado mirar bien la etiqueta. Es mas dificil quitarse al 100% los cereales que aunque sea una cerveza cae.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 21:52 ----------




el niño de boston dijo:


> interesante hilo, queria preguntar por la casera blanca, que indica cero calorias y no lleva azucar que yo sepa y como influye el alcohol, pues yo sigo tomando mis tintitos de verano y algunas copas, sin refresco.
> seis kilos menos llevo ya.En un mes aproximadamente, ahora si, he subido el deporte de dos a cuatro o cinco veces a la semana.
> Es que los T.I. de estas vacaciones han sido un abuso.
> Saludos.



A ver, no lleva azucar pero educorante si, yo a diario ni de coña. Mejor el vino solo o una cerveza y tampoco a diario. A diario agua, Te, cafe, algun zumo que no sea de bote.

Que conste que yo si salgo a cenar me tomo el vino o las cervezas que me da la gana y si cae un gintonic tambien. Lo malo son los habitos cotidianos dia tras dia.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las preguntas eran, porque si he entendido bien, te has quitado unos kilos de mas haciendo algo que evidentemente no hacias antes de quitartelos. Lo que tu dices que no es una dieta si que lo es porque si no en otros periodos no cogerias los kilos.
> 
> Tu achacas esos kilos a la menopausia, a tu pequeño tamaño, a tu metabolismo, hormonas, etc.
> 
> ...



No has entendido nada de lo que he dicho.

Al contrario: he comido mucho durante muchos años para lo poco que he engordado.

Y por supuesto que he comido mal en los últimos tiempos. Comiendo bién difícilmente engordas y si he aumentado los hidratos de carbono vacios con más pan, arroces y pasta. Tb grasas asquerosas tipo mahonesas, nada es gratis. 

Pero aún así, si no me hubiese dejado de mover, estoy segura que como mínimo me hubiesen sobrado menos kilos.

Pero tampoco es sólo eso, un organismo saludable debe comer lo que necesita y no más . Como hacía yo de niña, o mi sobrino, si no hay hambre no se come y se mantiene en el peso. Estar en casa todo el puñetero día aburrida es lo que tiene, no quemas y comes más, por aburrimiento y, a veces, por ansiedad.

Y por supuesto que tengo que modificar hábitos, más ejercicio y menos calorias vacias (harinas y azúcares). En ello estoy porque tengo mucho miedo al efecto yo-yo. El problema no es adelgazar sino mantener lo adelgazado, caso contrario es claro que pierdes músculo y cada vez es peor.

Y no, al contrario de lo que has leido, no he dicho que creo que he ganado peso por ser pequeña y por la menopausia. Al contrario, he dicho que he perdido mucho para lo que me corresponde por tamaño y que NO creo que la menopausia sea lo más importante. Si he dicho que para lo pequeña que soy me pasado mucho para engordar cuantitativamente pocos kilos y que debiera gastar mucho menos y estar más gorda.

Lo que no puedo entender es por qué piensas que tu tienes más posibilidades de éxito en el futuro, si ambos dependemos de modificación de hábitos. Dependerá del momento psiclógico, de la concienciación ( ahi admito que me ganas porque pareces mucho más adepto a tu religión que yo a la mia), la fuerza de voluntad, las posibilidades de cambiar de vida....

Total ni tu ni yo adelgazaremos con ninguno de nuestros sistemas si nos podemos comer el bollo, la tarta de chocolate,las tostadas de paté, los sorbetes de limón, cervezas a discreción, cubatas y sillonboll que es lo que normalmente hacemos los gordos.

En lo que si creo es que los dietistas se han pasado con los cereales, que no son en principio sanos para los que no necesitamos quemar muchas calorias. Y eso de que proteinas las justas ¿Por qué? . Sin excesos es claro que el cuerpo está preparado para transformar hidratos grasas y proteinas para su uso y almacen según convenga. Y son las proteinas las que dan sensación de saciedad.

Hasta los que pican sólo frutas están todo el día comiendo porque como sea fruta dulce y se pasen ya no se acaban las ganas de comer. Muchos años cuidando a una diabetica, posiblemente por obesidad, me lo confirman.


----------



## Satori (29 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver, no te mueres pero he visto tios mas altos que un pino caer redondos al suelo al tercer dia.



pues la dieta la hice yo, que soy bastante alto, y bastantes amigos míos también altos y a todos nos fue muy bien. 

Los kilos que te quitas durante la primera semana, motivan muchísimo para continuar la dieta.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2015)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Qué locura de hilo....:::::: yo siempre he oído, y parece tener toda su lógica, que hay que desayunar fuerte y apenas cenar...yo casi nunca ceno o ceno muy poco, irme a la cama con el estómago lleno es lo peor para mi estómago.
> Sobre la leche que alguien dijo que algo de calcio hay que tomar...de la leche apenas de asimila nada de calcio. Parece ser que las almendras tienen mucho calcio y se asimila mucho mejor.
> En fin que yo ya no sé qué desayunar, qué comer ni qué cenar, porque además aquí se habla de las legumbres, que siempre han tenido fama de sanas y creo que efectivamente deben serlo, y ahora resulta que las legumbres tampoco. :::ouch::ouch::ouch:*



Aquí la gente ve una dieta "nueva" y se creen que han descubierto la rueda. Lo de la Dieta Dukan esa ya es viejo, se lo he visto hacer sobre todo a los culturistas en los años 80 cuando se iba acercando el día de la competición. Basicamente eliminaban los carbohidratos practicamente hasta el 0% y se alimentaban de pollo, pescado y claras de huevo hasta dos o tres días antes de la competición o así. Basicamente muy sano no es para el cuerpo y sobre todo para el cerebro pero allá cada cual con su cuerpo que ya es mayorcito. Yo siempre he abogado por una alimentación equilibrada pero ya digo allá cada cual que ya es mayorcito.

Sobre la leche, el calcio debe estar en proporción con el fósforo y la leche tiene una mala proporción. Eso no quiere decir que sea mala sino que hay que equilibrar el consumo de fósforo y calcio. El queso y los yogures son mejor que la leche al tener mejor proporción y alimentos ricos en fósforo pues pescados y carnes en general y sobre todo los huevos. Consumir demasiado fósforo puede ser peligroso si se tiene mal el riñón. si esta bien no pasa nada.

Sobre las legumbres, no se que que dirán sobre ellas en este hilo porque no me lo he leido entero pero hay que estar pirado para decir que son malas. Son ricas en proteinas y fibra y sus carbohidratos son de lenta asimilación. Su único problema es que pueden ser la pesadez y los gases pero eso se evita facilmente poniéndolas en remojo la noche anterior con una cucharadita de sal y una pizca de bicarbonato. Y por supuesto masticarlas bien porque algunos parece ocas y según entran en la boca van para dentro 

Sobre desayunar fuerte y cenar flojo es solo una media verdad que confunde a muchos. Lo único que hay que hacer es evitar los carbohidratos porque durmiendo está claro que no los vas a desgastar y se van a convertir en grasa. Yo ceno fuerte y duermo como un lirón pero hay mucha gente como tú, en tu caso una ensalada, unas judías verdes o acelgas con un filetito o un pescadito, esperar un ratito y a la piltra. Lo de no cenar es la peor idea porque el cuerpo es bastante más inteligente de lo que pensamos y lo interpreta como un ayuno y se pone en modo ahorro energía y eso es catastrófico, simplemente calcula cual es la cantidad que toleras para poder dormir y ya está.

Sobre que desayunar, comer y cenar, como vayas haciendo caso a todos los gurús de Internet cada uno diciendo una cosa, al final solo vas a poder tomar agua y ni eso porque también será mala :XX: simplemente sigue una dieta equilibrada sin abusar sobre todo de azucares y adecuada a tu actividad física diaria y ya está. Si eres bastante activa y deportista tienes que consumir más carbohidratos y si eres más sedentaria vigilar de no pasarte con ellos, grasa es necesaria sin pasarse tampoco y proteina para una persona normal y corriente con un filetito de carne o pescado en las comidas principales, yogur, leche, queso o huevos y la que llevan los vegetales, legumbres, etc vas servido para tomar la cantidad diaria recomendada. Otra cosa es ser deportista que se necesita más (según deporte) Alimentos totalmente prohibidos salvo celebraciones especiales esporádicas la bollería industrial, pasteles, tartas, churros, conservas en lata, tocinos, pancetas, embutidos en general, mayonesas, helados y cosas similares, no comer o no abusar del pan típico normal también es importante. Llevar una alimentación equilibrada es facil pero sacrificado 

Basicamente es lo que llevo haciendo casi toda mi vida y aquí sigo, después cada cual se puede apuntar a la última moda en dietas que allá él.

Saludos.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (29 Sep 2015)

*sobre monsieur Dukan*

El colegio de médicos francés expulsa a Dukan por su polémica dieta | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

* Le acusan de hacer promoción comercial de su método y de provocar desequilibrios alimentarios

* Ya había abandonado la institución por estar en desacuerdo con sus colegas

* La Dukan se indigesta

El colegio de médicos francés ha anunciado la expulsión de Pierre Dukan Pierre (Argel, 1942), autor de la célebre *dieta hiperproteica* basada en la ingesta de 100 alimentos —como la carne y el pescado— que lleva su nombre, por haber hecho* promoción comercial de su régimen*. La decisión ha sido adoptada por la cámara disciplinaria, que en la práctica no tendrá ningún efecto porque el propio Dukan ya se había dado de baja de este organismo en abril de 2012, poco después de su jubilación, en desacuerdo con sus colegas.

Pese a ello, la orden de médicos mantuvo el proceso disciplinario contra Dukan, autor de un método que, *según él, ha llegado a 40 millones de personas*. La dieta, *basada en alimentos de alto contenido proteico, ha provocado las críticas de muchos colegas, que consideran que puede crear desequilibrios alimentarios en los pacientes.* Además de los fines comerciales, la cámara disciplinaria del colegio reprocha también a Dukan el haber querido introducir en el bachillerato francés una opción dedicada a la lucha contra la obesidad.

Dukan asegura que, gracias a su método,* muchos pacientes han podido perder peso por tan solo seis euros, que es el precio de su libro, del que ha vendido 13 millones de ejemplares.* En declaraciones a la emisora RTL, ha afirmado sentirse tranquilo, considera su expulsión como "una vieja historia" y acusa a sus colegas de no querer evolucionar. "Es una vieja instancia que continúa su camino, es su problema no el mío (...) No me atacan a mí, atacan a alguien que quiere cambiar algo en Francia, que ha creado un fenómeno social", señala.

Dukan defiende su dieta y explica que "ha frenado la progresión del sobrepeso". Según él, la decisión de sus colegas le da "un impulso para seguir avanzando". "A mis 70 años tengo que acelerar, porque me necesitan y porque se puede ganar la guerra del sobrepeso", indica.


La Dukan se indigesta
*La polémica dieta suma adeptos y motivos para la controversia*

La Orden de Médicos de Francia ha denunciado a su ideólogo y él se defiende: “Todo es falso”
MARÍA R. SAHUQUILLO 8 MAY 2012 - 22:37 CET55

Cuenta sonriente que sus seguidores, los dukanianos, le llaman Dudu. “Me ven un poco como a un padre”, asegura encogiéndose de hombros. Lo dice con el mismo orgullo con el que enumera que sus libros, en los que habla de su método para adelgazar, *se han traducido a 26 lenguas y se venden por millones (21 ya) en 56 países.* Pero el personaje es polémico. Amado y odiado probablemente a partes iguales, Pierre Dukan (Argel, 1942) es un hombre sosegado. Padre de la controvertida dieta hiperproteica basada en 100 alimentos —eso sí, a comer a voluntad— afirma que las críticas que le acusan de idear un sistema dañino para la salud son falsas.

Sus detractores, dice, se mueven por una cuestión de “competencia económica”. “*El problema es que mi libro cuesta 10 euros y funciona. Estoy vaciando las consultas de muchos nutricionistas…”*. El río de críticas, sin embargo, está cada vez más lleno. ¿Es Dukan un fraude? ¿Encarna acaso al líder de una secta, la de los dukanianos, que abrazan con pasión la ingesta de proteínas animales a semejanza de nuestros antepasados menos evolucionados?

A diferencia de la pirámide nutricional tradicional, el sistema que propone el médico francés se basa fundamentalmente en la ingesta de alimentos proteicos, como la carne y el pescado. Estos son la clave, sobre todo, durante los primeros días de la dieta, a los que llama fase de ataque, tiempo en que* las verduras —que se podrán ir incorporando, algunas, más adelante— están restringidas y los hidratos de carbono terminantemente prohibidos. Del azúcar refinado mejor ni hablamos. “Es un auténtico veneno”*, zanja Dukan, que ha viajado a España para presentar Los 100 alimentos Dukan (RBA), libro de _“recetas para no aburrirse” _de un método que, dice, “es un modo de vida” del que forman parte otras dos premisas básicas: olvidarse del ascensor y caminar 20 minutos al día. “Es un sistema que hay que seguir para siempre”, afirma.

Sin embargo, ese planteamiento restrictivo y basado en las proteínas —con las que se pretende movilizar las reservas de energía— *ha sido duramente criticado por los expertos.* La Agencia Nacional de Seguridad Sanitaria de la Alimentación francesa (Anses) tacha el régimen de *“desequilibrado”, y la Agencia Española de Seguridad Alimentaria lo puso hace tiempo en su lista negra junto a otras dietas milagro, como la de la piña (basada en comer solo esa fruta y algo de pavo).* 

Giussepe Russolillo, presidente de la Asociación Española de Dietistas y Nutricionistas, que elaboró para el Ministerio de Sanidad un informe sobre este método de adelgazamiento, *cree directamente que es “un fraude”. “Es una dieta muy peligrosa, llevada a largo plazo supone un alto riesgo para la salud*. Aunque a corto plazo puede provocar más pérdida de peso que la dieta equilibrada, *a largo plazo no hay diferencia*. Y no solo eso, tras revisar muchos estudios científicos queda claro que las dietas hiperproteicas, como esta, *aumentan el riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular. Podría incluso causar daños renales a la larga”*, argumenta Russolillo.

El francés se defiende: “Todo esto es falso. Hace 40 años que recomiendo este sistema y nunca he recibido una crítica directa de alguien que haya tenido un problema de salud”. Dukan, *que se escuda en que muchos de sus críticos —como los nutricionistas— no son médicos de formación, asegura que su dieta “mejora la función renal y el hígado”*. Niega rotundamente que su sistema sea peligroso y esgrime que es el mismo que seguían —por obligación— los hombres hace varios siglos: carne, pescado, algunas verduras y escasísimas frutas. “El mundo ha cambiado mucho, pero nuestro organismo sigue siendo el mismo. Por qué va a ser malo comer igual que nuestros ancestros”, abunda.

*Los argumentos de Dukan no convencen a muchos de sus colegas*. Mar Garr¡do, médico endocrino y miembro de la Sociedad Española para el Estudio de la Obesidad (Seedo), considera que *“las dietas que limitan el consumo de hidratos de carbono y que restringen la ingesta de otros muchos alimentos no son sanas. Son muy peligrosas, porque pueden provocar carencias graves en el organismo”*, afirma.

El modelo Dukan propone que las proteínas, en las fases iniciales, sean el 75% de las calorías ingeridas. “Normalmente son el 15% de las calorías que se toman al día, *se acepta que sean hasta el 35%* para llevar una alimentación saludable. *El método Dukan lo supera con creces*”, analiza Susana Monereo, jefa de la Unidad de Endocrinología y Nutrición del Hospital de Getafe. *“Es una dieta hiperproteica pura con una carencia bestial de otro tipo de nutrientes: vitaminas, minerales, fibra, hidratos de carbono”*, explica.

Monereo destaca que aunque el sistema de Pierre Dukan promulga que las proteínas provengan del pescado y otros alimentos, *la práctica clínica le ha demostrado que la mayoría de dukanianos se limita a la carne. “Y eso tiene una cantidad de grasas saturadas enormes* y provoca falta de calcio, algo que a la larga puede causar osteoporosis. *Amén de los problemas renales”, añade.*

El 80% recuperó 
el peso en un año, 
según la Agencia Sanitaria francesa
Para María Victoria Martín, nutricionista de la Clínica Menorca de Madrid, *el método tiene riesgos importantísimos para la salud y un problema añadido*; aunque gran parte del sistema se basa en el apoyo a los seguidores a través de una plataforma web, se trata de los consejos que propone un libro. “Una dieta proteica tiene que realizarse con control médico, pues la restricción de alimentos debe suplirse con complementos alimenticios, y las proteínas deben ser de alto valor biológico para evitar carencias nutricionales y otros riesgos”, alerta.

En resumen: *problemas cardiovasculares, daños renales, dificultades de tránsito intestinal, carencia de vitaminas, pérdida de calcio y, por ende, osteoporosis, dolores musculares… *¿Por qué si las alertas están tan claras el número de dukanianos —o dukanettes— no deja de aumentar? “Mi método funciona, eso es lo único cierto”, zanja su creador. “Con él se puede perder peso y llevar una vida sana. Ha servido a muchísima gente que no lograba adelgazar de otra forma. Y el sobrepeso y la obesidad provocan enfermedades sobrevenidas como la diabetes o incluso cáncer”, defiende. Y explica que así la ideó, hace 40 años, a petición de un paciente que lo había probado todo y que acudió a su consulta con una condición: que no le privara de comer carne.

Como aquel primer dukaniano carnívoro, la mayoría de personas que ha seguido la dieta del médico francés* ha perdido peso (bastante, de hecho) en las fases iniciales. *El efecto saciante de las proteínas, además, les reduce el apetito —aunque algunos sueñan, literalmente con unas simples acelgas rehogadas o una manzana—, *pero a la larga es prácticamente inasumible. Tanto física como mentalmente.* “En la consulta vemos que cuando la motivación de la dieta decae, *la restricción de carbohidratos provoca a los pacientes trastornos de ansiedad enormes por comer alimentos ricos en hidratos, que acaban con atracones*. Así, el precio que se paga es muy alto, *se recupera el peso perdido y esa ansiedad ya no se quita*”, alerta Monereo.

No hay ningún estudio clínico, además, que avale la dieta Dukan ni que sus efectos sean, como él defiende, inocuos o incluso beneficiosos. Estudios que muestran los efectos del método sí los hay. Dos encuestas de las revistas Santé-médecine y Journal de Femme a *5.000 personas que hicieron la dieta muestran que el 80% recupera su peso inicial en cuatro años, el 35% lo hace en los primeros meses y el 64% tarda solo dos*. Las cifras de la Agencia Nacional de Seguridad Sanitaria de la Alimentación de Francia (Anses) son aún más demoledoras: *el 80% de personas que ha seguido la dieta ha recuperado su peso durante los primeros 12 meses del régimen.
*
Estos datos, sin embargo, no convencen a Pierre Dukan, que realizó su propio estudio sobre el llamado efecto rebote a través de su plataforma web con las respuestas de sus seguidores. Sus cifras, por supuesto, son bastante más laxas que las de la Anses.

A pesar de todo, el francés admite una horquilla de fracaso. “¡Mi método no es un milagro!”, dice. “Como todas las dietas hay un porcentaje de personas que cogen algunos kilos, pero se puede evitar siguiendo las pautas”, sigue. 

Explica que en el coaching que hace a sus seguidores a través de su web hay modelos para dar respuesta a todas las opciones. “¿Que ha cogido un par de kilos? No pasa nada, se le dan recetas nuevas y consejos para perderlos. Y se le da apoyo, se le escriben correos electrónicos. Si los kilos recuperados son muchos y no se ve mejoría se le llama por teléfono. Hay una respuesta para cada situación”. Dukan afirma que la lucha contra el sobrepeso es una “guerra” que no puede decaer. “Siempre está a la vuelta de la esquina preparado para volver. Si te divorcias, si tu hijo suspende todas… Un momento de debilidad y…”, alerta sacudiendo la cabeza.

MÁS INFORMACIÓN
Los médicos franceses denuncian al nutricionista Dukan

*Pocos milagros en la dieta Dukan*
¿Compensa vivir así, restringiendo alimentos, pensando en que se está en una batalla constante contra la báscula? Ciertamente *esta es una sociedad sobrealimentada, que muestra estímulos constantes para incitar al consumo de nutrientes bastante poco saludables.* “Pero lo que hay que hacer es *educar a las personas para que lleven una vida sana*”, sostiene Mar *******. Y para ella, eso poco tiene que ver con el sistema Dukan. *“En los problemas de sobrepeso hay que ver qué ha ocurrido hasta llegar a ese punto, analizarlo y tratar de paliar esas situaciones”*, afirma.

Lo que es indudable es que Dukan ha conseguido levantar un poderoso imperio sobre una de las torturas del siglo XX y XXI, el sobrepeso y el deseo de perderlo. Porque aparte de sus libros, el mundo Dukan se congrega en torno a su web, en la que además de proporcionar apoyo y consejo a sus seguidores —en 2008 fueron 200.000 usuarios— por unos cuatro euros mensuales, vende los productos con su sello y visto bueno. Desde vitaminas hasta el alimento base de su dieta, el salvado de avena; un alimento que el líder de los dukanianos define como “maravilloso”. “Proporciona sensación de saciedad, pero además moviliza el intestino y ayuda a eliminar calorías a través de la materia fecal”, explica. Conclusión: todos a consumir salvado de avena. Tanto que ya empieza a faltar en las tiendas. Algo que también podría empezar a ocurrir con su nuevo alimento de cabecera, *los fideos de Kojca.*


El concepto del emporio Dukan y ese enriquecimiento a costa de la salud de los demás es, precisamente, lo que ha llevado recientemente a la Orden de Médicos de Francia a denunciarle por vulnerar el artículo 19 del código deontológico, que establece que los facultativos no pueden “ver la medicina como un negocio”. A sus compañeros no les gustan sus prácticas y consideran, además, peligrosa y desafortunada su propuesta de instaurar un bonus para premiar a los adolescentes que no engorden durante los dos años finales de instituto.

Dukan, que si es sancionado podría enfrentarse incluso a la inhabilitación, sonríe y se encoge de hombros. “Primero, ya estoy retirado… ¡Pero si tengo 70 años…! Y segundo, no es el dinero lo que me importa. Sí, gano dinero, aunque la inversión en, por ejemplo, mi web es tremenda, pero todos lo hacemos”, asegura. Dice que comenzó a vender productos porque recibía peticiones de personas que no los encontraban en su lugar de residencia.

Susana Moreneo cree que *“Dukan utiliza como base la perversión de la propia sociedad por la inmediatez”. “Todo lo queremos ya y sin ningún esfuerzo”,* subraya. *“Y eso es imposible”. “Explota además los modelos de eterna juventud y delgadez. Sorprende la cantidad de gente formada que hace esta dieta: políticos, artistas, intelectuales”*, abunda. 

Efectivamente, muchos rostros conocidos son o han sido dukanianos. Por ejemplo, François Hollande, el nuevo presidente francés. “Ha recuperado algo de peso, pero es normal con el estrés de la campaña”, asegura Dukan. “Antes le llamaban Flan mou”, bromea su asistenta. ¿Por qué esta dieta ha calado más en gente que tiene acceso a la información? Es una dieta fácil, se puede hacer sin problemas en un restaurante. “A algunos les parece que se queda mejor pidiendo un buen chuletón que un caldo y unas veduritas a la plancha. (...) *Toca teclas que no tienen que ver con la alimentación sino con el rango social. (...) Es grave, porque nadie se plantea que pueda tener consecuencias”*, plantea la jefa de Endocrinología y Nutrición del Hospital de Getafe.

“Cuando empiecen a pasar los años y comiencen a llegar personas a nuestras consultas con problemas cardiovasculares, de osteoporosis, de gota… *Probablemente, no se acuerden de que hicieron unos meses, un año la dieta Dukan; pero las semillas, la herencia que les ha dejado está ahí”, *observa Monereo. Al médico francés no le importa que se asocie su método y lo que ha creado en torno a él con una secta. “Cuando muchas personas tienen algo en común tienden a unirse. Hablan en foros de Internet, se reúnen en la misma ciudad”, dice. “¿Líder de una secta? No, por Dios. Yo me dedico a ayudar a la gente. A veces me veo como… ¡Como un Robin Hood!”, asegura.


----------



## Satori (29 Sep 2015)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> [Dukan asegura que, gracias a su método,* muchos pacientes han podido perder peso por tan solo seis euros, que es el precio de su libro, del que ha vendido 13 millones de ejemplares.*



Yo creo que lo han echado por eso, por lo barato y efectivo de la dieta. Los médicos han dejado de ganar una pasta considerable.

Por cierto, mi mujer fue a un endocrino y éste le puso una dieta que era igual que la Dukan. ::


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (29 Sep 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aquí la gente ve una dieta "nueva" y se creen que han descubierto la rueda. Lo de la Dieta Dukan esa ya es viejo, se lo he visto hacer sobre todo a los culturistas en los años 80 cuando se iba acercando el día de la competición. Basicamente eliminaban los carbohidratos practicamente hasta el 0% y se alimentaban de pollo, pescado y claras de huevo hasta dos o tres días antes de la competición o así. Basicamente muy sano no es para el cuerpo y sobre todo para el cerebro pero allá cada cual con su cuerpo que ya es mayorcito. Yo siempre he abogado por una alimentación equilibrada pero ya digo allá cada cual que ya es mayorcito.
> 
> Sobre la leche, el calcio debe estar en proporción con el fósforo y la leche tiene una mala proporción. Eso no quiere decir que sea mala sino que hay que equilibrar el consumo de fósforo y calcio. El queso y los yogures son mejor que la leche al tener mejor proporción y alimentos ricos en fósforo pues pescados y carnes en general y sobre todo los huevos. Consumir demasiado fósforo puede ser peligroso si se tiene mal el riñón. si esta bien no pasa nada.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta. ¿Por qué totalmente prohibido latas conserva (ex: atún), tocinos y pancetas?. 
Gracias

Desde mi S3 con 4.3 James


----------



## BurbuPrepper (29 Sep 2015)

*Creo que...*



masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS dijo:


> Una pregunta. ¿Por qué totalmente prohibido latas conserva (ex: atún), tocinos y pancetas?.
> Gracias
> 
> Desde mi S3 con 4.3 James



Pros y contras de consumir alimentos enlatados

Los alimentos conservados en lata son habituales en nuestra dieta, ya que son limpios y normalmente nos sacan de un apuro cuando no tenemos tiempo ni ganas de cocinar. Pero, ¿es mejor consumir los alimentos de esta manera?

Mucho es lo que se ha hablado sobre las conservas, y en la mayoría de los casos de forma negativa. Desde Vitónica vamos a intentar dar una visión más amplia de los pros y contras de consumir alimentos enlatados, y es que no todo es malo, ni todo bueno.

Antes de nada debemos saber que las conservas se realizan a partir de materias primas frescas, es decir, alimentos de calidad que después de ser sometidos a un proceso térmico especifico se envasan para que aguanten en perfectas condiciones durante más tiempo, de manera que se puedan consumir cuando el cliente quiera. Es una buena forma de ingerir alimentos que de otra forma no comemos.

Cuando el alimento se somete a las temperaturas necesarias para su envasado, *éste puede perder muchas de sus propiedades*, como vitaminas… Pero *en cambio conserva intactas otras por más tiempo o las aumenta como los ácidos grasos esenciales, que se encuentran en mayor proporción en las conservas de pescado que en las piezas frescas.*

Es cierto que un alimento fresco siempre va a contener más vitaminas que uno enlatado. Pero el nivel de minerales aumenta en las conservas, concretamente *el sodio puede llegar a quintuplicarse* con respecto a los alimentos frescos. Esto se debe a que en la mayoría de los procesos de enlatado se utiliza la sal como conservante, sobre todo en conservas en escabeche. Este exceso de sodio puede ser perjudicial en personas que sufren de hipertensión.

En las conservas de pescado en aceite la concentración de ácidos grasos es mayor que en los ejemplares frescos, y es que al añadir aceites se aumentan las grasas omega 3 y la vitamina B3 también aumenta, mejorando de esta manera nuestros niveles de colesterol. *Eso sí, este tipo de conservas contiene más calorías y grasa que los alimentos frescos, ya que se le añaden grasas a las ya existentes.*

Otro punto que debemos tener en cuenta es que concretamente pescados como el atún, las sardinas…. que se consumen en conserva, presentan una mejor asimilación de las proteínas por parte de nuestro organismo, aunque es cierto que contienen menos cantidades del resto de nutrientes. Además, los alimentos conservados en lata suelen tener un *mayor aporte calórico* que los naturales.

Eso sí, los alimentos enlatados *son una buena solución para comer rápido, aunque no debe ser una norma *si queremos mantener unos valores nutricionales equilibrados y evitar desajustes orgánicos.

Un consejo para los que consuman alimentos en lata, *es intentar elegir aquellos que no llevan ni aceites ni sales, pues el aporte de calorías y sodio será menor.*

Por último un apunte; hay mucha gente que piensa que las latas además trasmiten a los alimentos metales pesados nocivos para la salud. Esto no es cierto, pues los recipientes están controlados totalmente y contienen sustancias que para nada son nocivas para nuestra salud.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Sep 2015)

Salamandra dijo:


> No has entendido nada de lo que he dicho.
> 
> Al contrario: he comido mucho durante muchos años para lo poco que he engordado.
> 
> ...




Si lo he entendido perfectamente, pero creo que no acabas de entender de que va esto. Te hago un resumen en base a tus pensamientos escritos muy bien expresados:

he comido mucho durante muchos años para lo poco que he engordado.
*no se engorda mucho por comer mucho, ya se, dificil de entender pero es asi*

Comiendo bién difícilmente engordas y si he aumentado los hidratos de carbono vacios con más pan, arroces y pasta. Tb grasas asquerosas tipo mahonesas, nada es gratis. 
*Por ahi ya entiendes algo hidratos vacios es el problema. LAs grasas asquerosas tampoco engordan, aunque no sean lo mejor para la salud*

Pero tampoco es sólo eso, un organismo saludable debe comer lo que necesita y no más . 
*Eso no es posible si se toma azucar o cerales. Lo que tu llamas hambre es ansiedad y mono por el bajon de azucar y el pico de insulina. Deja el azucar totalmente y el cuerpo tendra habre cuando lo necesite*

Lo que no puedo entender es por qué piensas que tu tienes más posibilidades de existo en el futuro, si ambos dependemos de modificación de hábitos. 
*
No lo pienso, estoy seguro. Esto no es una religion, es dejar una droga, ya no tengo que modificar nunca mas ningun habito. Una vez dejada el azucar, al menos a mi, me produce asco. ALguna vez me la han metido en una bebida y casi echo la pota.*

Total ni tu ni yo adelgazaremos con ninguno de nuestros sistemas si no nos podemos comer el bollo, la tarta de chocolate, ni las tostadas de paté, ni los sorbetes de limón, ni cervezas a discreción, que es lo que normalmente hacemos los gordos.
*
Llevo dos años con la dieta evolutiva y en navidad creo que comi un trozo de turron (almendra y miel) y el polvoron me sento como el culo. Pate me lo hago yo, tarta de chocolate tambien, tostadas y sorbetes si es con azucar no gracias. Cuando te desintoxicas del azucar no hay que hacer esfuerzos para no tomarselos sino para tomarselos, mira si cambia la cosa.*


n lo que si creo es que los dietistas se han pasado con los cereales, que no son en principio sanos para los que no necesitamos quemar muchas calorias. Y eso de que proteinas las justas ¿Por qué? . Sin excesos es claro que el cuerpo está preparado para transformar hidratos grasas y proteinas para su uso y almacen según convenga. Y son las proteinas las que dan sensación de saciedad.

*Hay dos ideas que llevo todo el hilo intentando inculcar, se que es dificil:
Los cereales engordan, en pequeñas dosis. El azucar en pequeñisimas dosis.
LAS CALORIAS NO ENGORDAN ESO ES UN CONCEPTO FALAZ.

Ya lo han repetido los compañeros, no engorda el cuanto, engorda el que. Puedes poner el contador de calorias que si son proteinas, grasas y verduras...NO ENGORDAS COMAS LO QUE COMAS.

Se que es dificil de asimilar para los cuentacalorias pero es asi. No somos una caldera de vapor, somos una maquina quimica.

Y por ultimo lo mas saciante no son las proteinas son las grasas.
*


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (29 Sep 2015)

No entiendo el por qué eliminar totalmente las latas de conservas. Si acaso, un consumo moderado. En cuando al tocino y panceta, no le veo razón, son grasas de calidad, pienso yo. 

Desde mi S3 con 4.3 James


----------



## Salamandra (29 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que no hay más sedentarismo ahora?. Ni de coña te lo crees.

Había escrito un tocho de narices en respuesta, pero simplificando. No se hacia deporte como ahora pero todos nos moviamos más, a todas horas. Pisos sin ascensor en las ciudades, crios en la calle de abajo vigilados por las madres desde arriba, madres que andaban más que todos ahora y que nos ibamos de paseo, al rio o a la piscina andando, juegos más movidos. De noche no habia bus nocturno, ni mucho peligro en la calle, volviamos todos andando. Pero si es que hasta una secretaria en el trabajo gastaba más calorias que hoy, se movía a coger los teléfonos a hablar con el jefe, a hacer fotocopias, la compra se hacia en el barrio y se subía el peso andando no en ascensor ....

En mi casa, que se comia poco pan, nos trincábamos entre 4 personas (3 mujeres) 2 barras y dos barras y media diarias de pan y con relleno ya, que no hablamos de la postguerra. Pero si sólo con el frio que se pasaba en invierno en casas sin calefacción o en la calle con ropas menos apropiadas que las de ahora teniamos que tener el gasto base mucho más alto...como para quedarse quieto nadie, la abuela que monopolizaba el brasero era la única que se quedaba quieta, mucho menos que los abuelos de ahora, claro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Sep 2015)

Satori dijo:


> pues la dieta la hice yo, que soy bastante alto, y bastantes amigos míos también altos y a todos nos fue muy bien.
> 
> Los kilos que te quitas durante la primera semana, motivan muchísimo para continuar la dieta.



Como tal dieta el que hace el proceso completo tiene varios probkemas graves:
- Cuando acaban con la dieta los rebotes son brutales, recuperan con creces lo perdido.
- Cuaquier dieta baja en grasas es insalubre a largo plazo. Te abonas a un buen numero de enfermedades modernas.
- No abandonar totalmente los azucares edulcorantes y harinas, te hara rebotar en peso aun mas a la larga.
- Los periodos hiperproteicos son fatales.
- La venta de sus productos hiperprocesados, y a que precios, es obscena.

Cuando quiera cojear me pegare un tiro en el pie, mas rapido y mas barato.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 23:18 ----------




masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS dijo:


> No entiendo el por qué eliminar totalmente las latas de conservas. Si acaso, un consumo moderado. En cuando al tocino y panceta, no le veo razón, son grasas de calidad, pienso yo.
> 
> Desde mi S3 con 4.3 James



Vigilando que no lleven grasas 'raras' alguna lata no veo problema, algun consevant te tragas, pero mientras no sea la base de tu alimentacion, la lata no es preocupante.

Tocino y panceta de obligado consumo, y ya de paso casqueria. La grasa animal digan lo que digan es con lo que hemos evolucionado como especie.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 23:29 ----------




Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que no hay más sedentarismo ahora?. Ni de coña te lo crees.
> 
> Había escrito un tocho de narices en respuesta, pero simplificando. No se hacia deporte como ahora pero todos nos moviamos más, a todas horas. Pisos sin ascensor en las ciudades, crios en la calle de abajo vigilados por las madres desde arriba, madres que andaban más que todos ahora y que nos ibamos de paseo, al rio o a la piscina andando, juegos más movidos. De noche no habia bus nocturno, ni mucho peligro en la calle, volviamos todos andando. Pero si es que hasta una secretaria en el trabajo gastaba más calorias que hoy, se movía a coger los teléfonos a hablar con el jefe, a hacer fotocopias, la compra se hacia en el barrio y se subía el peso andando no en ascensor ....
> 
> En mi casa, que se comia poco pan, nos trincábamos entre 4 personas (3 mujeres) 2 barras y dos barras y media diarias de pan y con relleno ya, que no hablamos de la postguerra. Pero si sólo con el frio que se pasaba en invierno en casas sin calefacción o en la calle con ropas menos apropiadas que las de ahora teniamos que tener el gasto base mucho más alto...como para quedarse quieto nadie, la abuela que monopolizaba el brasero era la única que se quedaba quieta, mucho menos que los abuelos de ahora, claro.



Sin entrar en cuanto sedentarismo hay o no hay, esa no es la causa de la epidemia de gordacos.

Yo era igual de sedentario el año antes de perder los 15 kilos que el año despues. Ahora soy menos sedentario porque echo una mano en obra un par de dias a la semana.

En estos dos años no se ha movido la bascula los meses mas sedentarios que los menos sedentarios. Miento, se ha movido este verano que he trabajado como un cabron casi todos los dias por una punta brutal de trabajo, con temperaturas de 40 grados. Un par de kilos he cogido porque despues de las sudadas y palizas a currar las cervezas entraban solas. Dos kilos que ya no estan de nuevo cuando ha bajado el calor.

Mas hidratos = mas peso
Y NO HAY MAS.


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (29 Sep 2015)

Es difícil para la gente superar el mantra de grasa =engordar. Que daño ha hecho la pirámide nutricional. El azúcar, el azúcar,, en todas sus presentaciones es la clave. Pero tenemos el cerebro lavado, y el espíritu débil. Recomiendo el ayuno voluntario, para entre otras cosas, fortalecer el espíritu.

Desde mi S3 con 4.3 James


----------



## 7 am (29 Sep 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como tal dieta el que hace el proceso completo tiene varios probkemas graves:
> - Cuando acaban con la dieta los rebotes son brutales, recuperan con creces lo perdido.
> - Cuaquier dieta baja en grasas es insalubre a largo plazo. Te abonas a un buen numero de enfermedades modernas.
> - No abandonar totalmente los azucares edulcorantes y harinas, te hara rebotar en peso aun mas a la larga.
> ...



Por favor que alguien llame a la Guardia Civil para que se lleve a este subnormal de una puta vez.

Menos mal que nadie le va a hacer caso.


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (29 Sep 2015)

Sin acritud, ¿cual de sus afirmaciones le hace pensar que es un subnormal?. Puede que yo también lo sea, no lo sepa, y esté equivocado en lo que pienso. Gracias

Desde mi S3 con 4.3 James


----------



## Clavisto (29 Sep 2015)

7 am dijo:


> Por favor que alguien llame a la Guardia Civil para que se lleve a este subnormal de una puta vez.
> 
> Menos mal que nadie le va a hacer caso.



¿Quieres dejar de joder el parque, gilipollas?


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Sep 2015)

En este foro habría que poner una placa con la frase esa típica de los bares:

"Hoy hace un día precioso, verás como viene alguien y lo jode"


----------



## Satori (30 Sep 2015)

Entrevista hecha a un medico que ha analizado y seguido la dieta Dukan:

La dieta Dukan, ¿beneficiosa para los diabéticos?
Enviado por concuchilloytenedor el Mar, 13/11/2012 - 12:50. 


La dieta Dukan ha tenido en los últimos años un gran éxito, la han seguido numerosas personas para conseguir ese peso ideal, pero ha estado en el punto de mira de muchos y ahora sus defensores contestan, como el cirujano digestivo Álvaro Campillo con un libro en el que defiende sus beneficios para los diabéticos. 

Toda la verdad sobre la dieta Dukan es, según ha señalado en una entrevista con Efe este médico cirujano que ejerce en el hospital de Murcia, un "estudio científico de recopilación, revisión, análisis y síntesis" de las llamadas genéricamente dietas cetogénicas o lipolíticas, entre las que se encuentra las del autor del bestseller No consigo adelgazar. 

La Dukan es la formulación que el nutricionista francés ha hecho de una dieta cetogénica o baja en carbohidratos sobre la que el doctor Campillo, que la ha probado en sus carnes, plantea 50 preguntas muy concretas para que el lector se haga una idea de lo que puede esperar de ella. 

- Pregunta: ¿Cuáles son los pros y los contras de esta dieta? 

- Respuesta: Los pros son muchos: Baja el colesterol malo y los triglicéridos, sube el colesterol bueno y baja la hipertensión arterial, con lo que se reduce el riesgo de infartos y trombosis. Mejora el control de los pacientes con diabetes tipo 2 e, incluso, muchos podrán dejar de tomar medicación o reducirla. Reduce el riesgo de gota, el de las complicaciones de la obesidad. Es una de las pocas dietas efectivas para reducir la grasa del hígado, lo que es muy importante, ya que esta grasa, a largo plazo puede dar cirrosis hepática o cáncer. 

También es útil para reducir el riesgo de cáncer, de hecho, ya hay varios estudios publicados en pacientes con cáncer terminal que se someten a este tipo de dietas y mejoran la calidad de vida y la supervivencia respecto a los que siguen la típica dieta rica en hidratos de carbono. 

Los contras los tendríamos en las dos primeras semanas, ya que, como los hidratos de carbono son muy adictivos para el cerebro, al reducir su ingesta, nos puede "castigar" provocando ansiedad, mareos o nauseas. Pero quitando estas pequeñas molestias, una vez pasada la primera-segunda semana, es euforizante y muy llevadera. 

- P: ¿Se puede decir que es buena para todo el mundo, qué no supone un riesgo para la salud de determinadas personas? *Todo el mundo puede hacerla? 

- R: Sí, podemos decir que este tipo de dieta, no sólo es de las más seguras para hacer por la población general, sino que ayuda a tratar y prevenir nutricionalmente las principales enfermedades crónicas de nuestro tiempo: enfermedades cardiovasculares, diabetes, cáncer, hipertensión, gota o síndrome metabólico. En enfermos crónicos, lo ideal sería que recibieran el apoyo y supervisión de su médico. 

- P: ¿Es beneficiosa para todas las personas que padecen estas enfermedades? 

- R: Sí. En pacientes diabéticos tipo 2 se ha demostrado que es el tipo de dieta mejor y más segura que hay, incluso cuando se compara con la dieta mediterránea tradicional y la dieta que propone la Asociación Americana de Diabetes. Recientemente, se han publicado dos estudios muy serios en diabéticos con principio de afectación renal por la diabetes y se ha demostrado que las dietas tipo Dukan , no sólo ayudan mejor al control metabólico y evitan las complicaciones, sino que, mejoran la función renal. 

Hoy día, hay tanta evidencia científica disponible en este aspecto que la Asociación Americana de Diabetes, en sus últimas recomendaciones, empieza a reconocer la utilidad, seguridad y efectividad de este tipo de dietas. 

En pacientes con Alzheimer poco avanzado, si les reducimos los carbohidratos, mejoran sus funciones cognitivas y la memoria. Y en cuanto a los enfermos con cáncer, desde que el doctor Warburg descubrió que las células cancerígenas se alimentan sólo de azúcar (lo que le supuso el Premio Nobel), se han hecho muchos estudios y todos demuestran que este tipo de dietas son útiles tanto para prevenir el cáncer, como para el tratamiento nutricional de estos pacientes. En Alemania, Japón y Estados Unidos se están utilizando para reducir los efectos secundarios de la quimioterapia y aumentar su efectividad. 

- P: Y si es tan buena, ¿por qué tiene tantos detractores? 

- R: Las razones son varias, pero hay dos importantes. La primera son los intereses económicos. Si compras un libro y puedes perder peso en casa o con tu médico de cabecera es barato y hará perder mucho dinero a muchas clínicas. Y la segunda es la ignorancia médica. Se sabe que el conocimiento médico tarda unos 10-20 años en llegar a los médicos. Lo que está ocurriendo con Dukan no es un caso aislado, en la historia de la medicina ocurre continuamente. 

- P: Menciona, entre las razones, "intereses económicos"... Pero, también se podría decir que Dunkan se está "forrando" con esta dieta. 

- R: Sí. Dukan ha ganado mucho dinero con esta dieta, pero él no engaña a nadie. El te dice: "Compra el libro, que vale diez euros o así", y ponte a perder peso a tu ritmo y sin gastar semanal o quincenalmente mucho dinero en sobres o consultas particulares de nutricionistas y endocrinos.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Sep 2015)

masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS dijo:


> *Una pregunta. ¿Por qué totalmente prohibido latas conserva (ex: atún), tocinos y pancetas?.
> Gracias*
> 
> Desde mi S3 con 4.3 James



Las latas de conserva suelen llevar añadidos según el tipo mucha sal, azúcar, conservantes, aceite vegetal de pésima calidad, etc. Si acaso yo comería el atún claro bien escurrido.

Tocino, panceta, chorizo, etc (el tocino es un 70% de grasa) en principio esa grasa no es mala porque el gran culpable de todas las modernas enfermedades del corazón y de la obesidad actual es el abuso azúcar (está por todas partes) y las grasas trans de la bollería y derivados, pero al ser el tocino y similares una fuente tan alta de grasas es muy fácil pasarse de calorías. Yo prefiero cantidades moderadas de aceite de oliva, nueces, almendras, cacahuetes y algo de queso de oveja.

Simplemente hay que adecuar tu dieta a tu actividad diaria, no tiene sentido hincharse a carbohidratos para después tumbarse en el sofá, pasear un rato o hacer tareas de poco esfuerzo físico (probablemente te pongas como un cerdo) y no tiene sentido hincharse a grasa antes y después de hacer grandes esfuerzos físicos porque no vas a rendir bien en el esfuerzo ni te vas a recuperar satisfactoriamente y terminarás teniendo problemas. Aquí por ejemplo veo a gente diciendo que sale varias veces por semana a hacer carreras con sprints y que no toman practicamente carbohidratos y yo eso no me lo creo ni loco. La grasa no es buena fuente de energía para esfuerzos intensos musculares (te quedas plano vamos)

Después como digo siempre, allá cada uno que ya es mayorcito.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Sep 2015)

Para le gente que parece que no lee el hilo:

EN NINGÚN MOMENTO SE ESTÁ HABLANDO DE LA DIETA DUKAN. LA DIETA DUKAN ES UNA DIETA CETOGÉNICA QUE ELIMINA FRUTAS Y VERDURAS. AQUÍ SE HABLA DE BASAR LA ALIMENTACIÓN EN VERDURAS, CARNE, PESCADO Y FRUTOS SECOS. Muchas verduras, verduras en desayuno comida y cena.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2015 at 11:31 ----------




Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que no hay más sedentarismo ahora?. Ni de coña te lo crees.
> 
> Había escrito un tocho de narices en respuesta, pero simplificando. No se hacia deporte como ahora pero todos nos moviamos más, a todas horas. Pisos sin ascensor en las ciudades, crios en la calle de abajo vigilados por las madres desde arriba, madres que andaban más que todos ahora y que nos ibamos de paseo, al rio o a la piscina andando, juegos más movidos. De noche no habia bus nocturno, ni mucho peligro en la calle, volviamos todos andando. Pero si es que hasta una secretaria en el trabajo gastaba más calorias que hoy, se movía a coger los teléfonos a hablar con el jefe, a hacer fotocopias, la compra se hacia en el barrio y se subía el peso andando no en ascensor ....
> 
> En mi casa, que se comia poco pan, nos trincábamos entre 4 personas (3 mujeres) 2 barras y dos barras y media diarias de pan y con relleno ya, que no hablamos de la postguerra. Pero si sólo con el frio que se pasaba en invierno en casas sin calefacción o en la calle con ropas menos apropiadas que las de ahora teniamos que tener el gasto base mucho más alto...como para quedarse quieto nadie, la abuela que monopolizaba el brasero era la única que se quedaba quieta, mucho menos que los abuelos de ahora, claro.



Pues yo creo que tengo razón. Ten en cuenta que me refiero a mi entorno: gente de ciudad de 25-30 años. Salvando la figura del "informático comedoritos", veo en mi entorno gente con algo o bastante sobrepeso... Que SIN DUDA tiene, al menos, parecida actividad física a la de nuestros padres/abuelos de jóvenes. Salen a correr, practican algún deporte... Antes yo creo que la gente de 30 años no hacía NADA de deporte. 

Independientemente de eso, estoy convencido de que la epidemia de sobrepeso/obesidad NO está causada por un bajón de actividad física. Evidentemente algo tendrá que ver, pero no puede ser la causa. Los datos no concuerdan


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Sep 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las latas de conserva suelen llevar añadidos según el tipo mucha sal, azúcar, conservantes, aceite vegetal de pésima calidad, etc. Si acaso yo comería el atún claro bien escurrido.
> 
> Tocino, panceta, chorizo, etc (el tocino es un 70% de grasa) en principio esa grasa no es mala porque el gran culpable de todas las modernas enfermedades del corazón y de la obesidad actual es el abuso azúcar (está por todas partes) y las grasas trans de la bollería y derivados, pero al ser el tocino y similares una fuente tan alta de grasas es muy fácil pasarse de calorías. Yo prefiero cantidades moderadas de aceite de oliva, nueces, almendras, cacahuetes y algo de queso de oveja.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que las conservas son alimentos procesados, aunque como todo leyendo las etiquetas las hay sin demasiadas mierdas. Para un dia puntual pueden valer.

Ya ha intervenido un conforero entrenador de triatletas y lo ha explicado muy bien. Las grasas no solo son una buena fuente de energia, son la mejor fuente si educas al cuerpo para usarlas. Ha puesto varios ejemplos de deportistas de elite y amateurs que se han pasado a la paleo y han alargado su vida deportiva.


----------



## Funciovago (30 Sep 2015)

La dieta dukan es políticamente incorrecta porque funciona, a los médicos/dietistas/gimnasios, no les interesa que aprendas a mantenerte en tu peso y a adelgazar, si no de que vivirian?

Hay una industria muy fuerte y grande

Los que hemos estudiado nutrición, cuanto más aprendíamos más claro nos quedaba que era una forma de control social, me van a llamar conspiranoico, loco.. y me da igual, lo veo todos los días, como la gente que los come está enganchada, constántemente comiendo, con ganas de comer y sin energía.

Las cosas nunca cambian, pan y circo por los siglos de los siglos amen.

Sugar blues, hace siglos hubo una época en la que a los vendedores de cerveza con azucar los echaban a patadas literalmente de los pueblos, ahora se les admira y aplaude, con dos coojones


----------



## Luizmi (30 Sep 2015)

Funciovago dijo:


> Sugar blues, hace siglos hubo una época en la que a los vendedores de cerveza con azucar los echaban a patadas literalmente de los pueblos, ahora se les admira y aplaude, con dos coojones




Me imagino que te refieres al libro, se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, cuenta cosas increibles de como nos han jodido la salud a lo largo de la historia, tanto por ignorancia como por maldad


----------



## sada (30 Sep 2015)

interesante hilo, las conservas pues imagino que unos mejillones en escabeche..o unas sardinillas en aceite de oliva...pues no creo que esté mal para un día que otro.

Montignac acepta el pan integral
Centeno (integral; harina, pan)IG 50

aquí os dejo el IG del pan ...
IG MEDIO
Pan, 100% integral con levadura naturalIG 40
Pan ácimo (harina integral)IG 40
Pan de kamutIG 45
Pan tostado de harina integral (sin azúcar)IG 45
Espelta, trigo de un grano (integral; harina, pan)IG 45
Espelta trigo de un grano (integral pan)IG 45
Pan con quinoa (aproximadamente 65 % de quinoa)IG 50
Centeno (integral; harina, pan)IG 50
IG ALTO
Pan de lecheIG 60
Pan completoIG 65
Pan semi-integral (con levadura)IG 65
Pana, fruta del pan, pan de fruta, mapénIG 65
Pan de centeno (30% de centeno)IG 65
panela/ chancaca/ papelon/ piloncilloIG 65
Baguette, pan francés blancoIG 70
Pan ácimo (harina blanca)IG 70
Pan de arrozIG 70
Pan blanco para hamburguesasIG 75
Pan blanco (cuadrado)IG 75
Pan blanco sin gluten


----------



## Satori (30 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> . LA DIETA DUKAN ES UNA DIETA CETOGÉNICA QUE ELIMINA FRUTAS Y VERDURAS.



No es así , quitando los primeros días, verduras sí que se comen en la Dukan,

De hecho en la última fase (la que ya debe durar toda la vida) se come de todo.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Sep 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Para le gente que parece que no lee el hilo:
> 
> EN NINGÚN MOMENTO SE ESTÁ HABLANDO DE LA DIETA DUKAN. LA DIETA DUKAN ES UNA DIETA CETOGÉNICA QUE ELIMINA FRUTAS Y VERDURAS. AQUÍ SE HABLA DE BASAR LA ALIMENTACIÓN EN VERDURAS, CARNE, PESCADO Y FRUTOS SECOS. Muchas verduras, verduras en desayuno comida y cena.
> 
> ...



¿Que datos?.

¿Que no hacían nada? ¿cuando es antes?

Hasta el año 84 con unos bares baratísimos ya te digo yo que se hacia a las tardes: tomar alcohol y pinchos con harina. !Por Dios si se rebozaban hasta los pimientos¡. Y comer legumbre y azúcar...

Por cierto aún ahora no sé de que secta llegais tu y tus amigos, pero los de mi alrededor se ponen tibios de pan ,cervezas, azúcar... y no engordan en su mayoría son mi sobrino y sus amigos que sí hacen deporte, incluso con trabajos sedentarios en su mayoria. Eso sí, el gordo del grupo es el que lleva de apodo " Martínez" en honor a "Bollerias Martínez" y es el que más manias debe tener en la mesa porque es el que tengo que tener en cuenta para cuando les preparo cosas cuando esquían.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Sep 2015)

Satori dijo:


> No es así , quitando los primeros días, verduras sí que se comen en la Dukan,
> 
> De hecho en la última fase (la que ya debe durar toda la vida) se come de todo.



SI pero mete montones de productos light y procesados en su lista de permitidos, y lo que es peor vende a precio de oro sus productos, que los adeptos compran como corderitos:

Agar Agar (gelatina vegetal)
Bayas de Goji, ricas en vitamina C
Cacao desgrasado 1% grasa
Cacaolat 0% sin azúcar
Caramelos y chicles sin azúcar
Condimentos permitidos para todas las fases de la dieta
Jugos en polvo sin azúcar (Bolero, C-light y otros)
Konjac: fideos shirataki (la llamada pasta milagro, casi sin hidratos)
Proteína aislada de suero (WHEY protein) y de soja (SOY protein)
Quemagrasas Mercadona: T-sacia
Salsa de soja sin azúcar 
Solomillo y lomo de cerdo, riñones de cerdo, ternera, pollo y cordero
Semillas de Chía. Lino y Sésamo (ahora autorizadas desde Ataque)
Tallarimis Pescanova
Tofu y seitán: proteínas vegetales
Nuevos alimentos para fase Crucero

Son limitados (pero sin contar Tolerados)

Aceite de oliva
Soja Texturizada (máximo 50 gramos a la semana)
Contando Tolerados

Gluten (harina de gluten) para cocinar
Harina de Soja, otras harinas de cereal 
Jamón serrano
Pan de centeno integral (Pan Wasa)
Pasta y Arroz ricos en proteínas (Pasta Ciao Carb)
Preparados para flan en sobres
Salchichas de pavo-pollo 

En la dichosa lista lo que yo veo es mogollon de edulcorantes y demasiados cereales. Y ademas cereales que no son habituales y se pagan caros. Y ademas mantiene la falacia de contar calorias y desechar grasas.

Decis que le quita negocio a la prospera industria de los gordos, pero yo solo veo un charlatan haciendole la competencia a otros charlatanes, nada extraño.

Y decis que claro con solo 10 euros que vale el libro la gente va adelgazando. Lo que no vais a oir a ninguno de estos charlatanes, decir que con solo dejar el azucar y las harinas y los procesados, se recuperan pesos normales. Esto si que es gratis y si cunde el ejemplo se van a tomar por culo todas las clinicas de adelgazamiento y la mitad de la industria alimentaria.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2015 at 22:41 ----------




Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que datos?.
> 
> ¿Que no hacían nada? ¿cuando es antes?
> 
> ...




Esque estas confundiendo el orden de los factores. NO todo el mundo es gordo igual que no todo el mundo tiene diabetes de tipo II.

Tanto una enfermedad como otra, son epidemias modernas causadas por el desorbitado consumo de azucar y harinas actuales.

Lo que hay que tener clara la causa de esas dos epidemias y de eso va este hilo.

El mismo consumo de azucar produce obesidad en una persona y otra con una genetica que maneja mejor el azucar no engorda. La segunda con la edad y los daños acumulados durante años acabara igualmente con sobrepeso si no cambia habitos.


----------



## Satori (1 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> SI pero mete montones de productos light y procesados en su lista de permitidos, y lo que es peor vende a precio de oro sus productos, que los adeptos compran como corderitos:



Bueno, yo perdí más de 25 kg con la Dukan y me mantengo, y en los análisis médicos se ve que estoy mucho mejor de todo, y no recurrí a ningún producto Dukan salvo las galletas de avena, ni tampoco a ninguno de esos alimentos tan rarunos que se citan en la lista.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 00:34 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo que hay que tener clara la causa de esas dos epidemias y de eso va este hilo.



en el post inicial hiciste un llamamiento a ver si había gente que había experimentado una mejora considerable al dejar azúcares y harinas:

"Lo primero, decir que no pretendo ni hacer proselitismo de uno u otro tipo de dieta, y que lo que busco es gente que haya "notado" lo mismo que yo, para ver si lo mío es una excepción o algo más o menos común, por supuesto, sin que esto demuestre o deje de demostrar nada."

Mi respuesta es que yo también estoy muy bien desde que dejé primero y minimicé después el consumo de carbohidratos. 

Y como apunte, en el post inicial hacía ud. gala de una humildad y modestia en sus afirmaciones que ha ido desapareciendo a medida que el hilo avanzaba.

En fin....


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Oct 2015)

Satori dijo:


> Bueno, yo perdí más de 25 kg con la Dukan y me mantengo, y en los análisis médicos se ve que estoy mucho mejor de todo, y no recurrí a ningún producto Dukan salvo las galletas de avena, ni tampoco a ninguno de esos alimentos tan rarunos que se citan en la lista.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 00:34 ----------
> 
> ...




Emmmm...se confunde usted de persona, el hilo no lo abrió Karlos Smith, lo abrí yo ienso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Emmmm...se confunde usted de persona, el hilo no lo abrió Karlos Smith, lo abrí yo ienso:



Claro asi es, ya estaba yo mirando a ver cuando habia escrito eso, no me sonaba jeje.

Quiza mi postura es un poco beligerante pero desde hace dos años yo elimine en primer lugar azucar y harinas, y vistos los resultados casi toda mi familia se apunto con iguales estupendos resultados.

Visto lo visto claro que defiendo a capa y espada el sistema.


----------



## Satori (1 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Emmmm...se confunde usted de persona, el hilo no lo abrió Karlos Smith, lo abrí yo ienso:



uf, perdón por la metedura de pata.....::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Oct 2015)

Satori dijo:


> uf, perdón por la metedura de pata.....::



Sin problemas.

De todas formas, siento si algún mensaje ha sido fuera de tono... Lo cierto es que un par de personas se han metido al hilo hablando con condescendencia, y otros directamente insultando. 

Pido disculpas si alguien se ha sentido ofendido (salvo algún hijodeputa que entra a insultar, un tal 7am que me cago en sus muertos pisoteaos). :fiufiu:


----------



## pamarvilla (1 Oct 2015)

¿Adelgazar?... Está todo inventado, es cosa de tener voluntad y constancia. 

Hay que evitar al máximo los azúcares añadidos, los fritos, los precocinados y las grasas, y caminar a paso moderado (nada de correr) una hora todos los días. La harina y el pan pueden consumirse con moderación si se hace lo anterior.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Oct 2015)

pamarvilla dijo:


> ¿Adelgazar?... Está todo inventado, es cosa de tener voluntad y constancia.
> 
> Hay que evitar al máximo los azúcares añadidos, los fritos, los precocinados y las grasas, y caminar a paso moderado (nada de correr) una hora todos los días.



Yo personalmente no veo ningún motivo para evitar las grasas, no hay evidencias sólidas de que una dieta baja en grasa favorezca la pérdida de peso...


----------



## sada (1 Oct 2015)

renunciar a los cereales e hidratos es difícil..has de renunciar un montón de cosas, una tortilla española, un buen bocata, una buena paella..la empanada....un sinfin...


----------



## pamarvilla (1 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo personalmente no veo ningún motivo para evitar las grasas, no hay evidencias sólidas de que una dieta baja en grasa favorezca la pérdida de peso...



No todas las grasas, evidentemente. 
Hay diversa tipología y diferencias sustanciales en sus efectos para la salud.


----------



## Satori (1 Oct 2015)

sada dijo:


> renunciar a los cereales e hidratos es difícil..has de renunciar un montón de cosas, una tortilla española, un buen bocata, una buena paella..la empanada....un sinfin...



Hombre, se renuncia a ellas durante la dieta de adelgazamiento, después se pueden tomar pero con moderación.


----------



## srburbujarra (1 Oct 2015)

Desde hace 6 meses estoy haciendo una rutina Stronglift (entreno 2 o 3 días a la semana no más de una hora por sesión), he pasado de 90 kilos fondon a 86 marcando abdominales. Mis marcas son dominadas con 10 kilos de lastre, press banca con 80, sentadillas con 100, sentadillas 100, press militar con 65, se que no es mucho, pero para que os hagáis una idea los entendidos.

Mi dieta es la siguiente:

5.00 Cafe con leche y pieza de fruta

7.00 batido de proteínas

13.00 verduras con carne o pescado + postre (yogur o fruta)

21.00 verduras con carne o pescado+ postre (yogur o fruta)

Los fines de semana hago trampa, es decir, una comida del sábado y otra del domingo me pongo cevollón, como pan, bollería, patés, quesos, y lo que me echen.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Oct 2015)

¿Que se opina en los distintos procedimientos de adelgazar de la stevia?. Porque se habla ya y parece conocido por todos los que buscan un procedimiento de adelgazar d los picos de insulina de los hidratos de carbono.

Pues bien, esta planta, o eso dicen, es eficaz para algunos tipos de diabetes. Eso sí, a mi no me gusta el sabor, quizás los demás también lo rechacen por lo mismo. Pero como a la gente le suele gustar todo lo dulce...


----------



## bizarre (2 Oct 2015)

Yo tomo todos los días hojas stevia con mas platas a granel en mis infusiones diarias y no me ha adelgazado.....también es que soy mujer mido 1,60 peso 56 o 57 kilos
Tomo poquiiiisimo azúcar a diario, la que lleva dos onzas de chocolate 85% y la del yogur que me tomo por las noches 
Para el café de mi marido o algún extra uso xylitol de abedul
Me gustaría perder 3 kilos que engorde cuando deje de fumar hace años......pero no hay manera 
Desayuno una fruta con una tortilla a mediodía verdura con pescado y a/la cena frutos secos algún día carne otros un poco de queso y el yogur, nunca me quedo con con hambre
El fin de semana puedo comer pasta o algo de pan pues si hacemos comidas de amigos no me cebo pero pruebo de todo


----------



## sada (2 Oct 2015)

Los últimos kilos son los más difíciles...se resisten


----------



## bizarre (2 Oct 2015)

sada dijo:


> Los últimos kilos son los más difíciles...se resisten



Si me ves estoy normal, en mi peso, pero esos 3 kilos son pura celulitis en mis piernas, problema empeorado por mimala circulación.....cuando pesaba 48 k no era tan visible pero hay estaba la puñetera!!!!!


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (2 Oct 2015)

bizarre dijo:


> Yo tomo todos los días hojas stevia con mas platas a granel en mis infusiones diarias y no me ha adelgazado.....también es que soy mujer mido 1,60 peso 56 o 57 kilos
> Tomo poquiiiisimo azúcar a diario, la que lleva dos onzas de chocolate 85% y la del yogur que me tomo por las noches
> Para el café de mi marido o algún extra uso xylitol de abedul
> Me gustaría perder 3 kilos que engorde cuando deje de fumar hace años......pero no hay manera
> ...



Esque si empezamos a hablar de adelgazar en plan me sobran dos kilos hablamos de otra cosa totalmente distinta a lo que es un sobrepeso severo.

No le voy a preguntar su edad, pero si esta tomando como referencia lo que pesaba Ud a los 20 años, probablemente estara errada.

Su altura y peso indican que esta en un peso absolutamente normal. Conozco a una señora de 60 años que empezo a introducirse en la dieta evolutiva, y cuando llevaba seis meses decia que no habia perdido peso, pero que curiosamente si una talla en el pantalon. Para su edad tampoco le sobraban kilos pero no hay mas gordura que la que una quiere ver.

Su peso esta en lo que se considera un margen saludable, si se quitan harinas y azucares y se introduce mas fruta, verdura y proteinas (carne, pescado) se consigue aumentar algo de masa muscular y se reduce la proporcion de grasa. El resultado es que se encuentra mas activa, mas deshinchada pero la bascula no se mueve porque no se tiene porque mover.

Hacer dietas hipocaloricas absurdas para bajar por debajo de limites razonables de peso, suelen acarrear diversos problemas de salud, pero alla cada cual. No hablo de su caso hablo en general.



> Tomo poquiiiisimo azúcar a diario, la que lleva dos onzas de chocolate 85% y la del yogur que me tomo por las noches



Si han leido con atencion el hilo no existe ninguna cantidad apta que sea 'poquisimo' cuando hablamos del azucar. Ese poquisimo por lo que veo son dos cucharadas al dia que suponen dos picos de azucar-insulina al dia. Mas que suficiente para echar al traste cualquier medida que pretenda tomar para perder algun supuesto kilo de mas.

Por cierto, el que haya entendido que la stevia adelgaza que se baje del guindo. Lo que es un buen substituto del azucar (para el que le guste) ya que es natural, pero si se sigue tomando azucar por poca que sea ya pueden Uds hacer el pino y tomar Stevia que no vale para nada.


----------



## jurbu (2 Oct 2015)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que se opina en los distintos procedimientos de adelgazar de la stevia?. Porque se habla ya y parece conocido por todos los que buscan un procedimiento de adelgazar d los picos de insulina de los hidratos de carbono.
> 
> Pues bien, esta planta, o eso dicen, es eficaz para algunos tipos de diabetes. Eso sí, a mi no me gusta el sabor, quizás los demás también lo rechacen por lo mismo. Pero como a la gente le suele gustar todo lo dulce...



Pues depende... En Europa solamente está aprobada la comercialización de extractos, los cuales solamente endulzan y no tienen ningún poder curativo de la diabetes. Por esta razón las variedades que puedes encontrar en los viveros son las que tienen alto contenido de SteviósidoA y Rebaudiósido A (sabor cercano al azúcar). No encontrarás plantas con alto contenido en Steviósido (retrogusto amargo) que son las que realmente, además de endulzar, estimulan el páncreas para generar insulina. Por supuesto esta variedad de stevia está demonizada por los grandes divulgadores de nuestro país


----------



## angek (2 Oct 2015)

jurbu dijo:


> Pues depende... En Europa solamente está aprobada la comercialización de extractos, los cuales solamente endulzan y no tienen ningún poder curativo de la diabetes. Por esta razón las variedades que puedes encontrar en los viveros son las que tienen alto contenido de SteviósidoA y Rebaudiósido A (sabor cercano al azúcar). No encontrarás plantas con alto contenido en Steviósido (retrogusto amargo) que son las que realmente, además de endulzar, estimulan el páncreas para generar insulina. Por supuesto esta variedad de stevia está demonizada por los grandes divulgadores de nuestro país




Leí de esto hace ya unos años, cuando estaba empezando a distribuirse estevia a gran escala. 

Inconsistente y errático, pero se apoya en la creencia (cada vez menos, por cierto) de que cualquier estímulo dulce para el paladar emite una subida de insulina. 

Por otro lado, comprendo a la UE cuando vigila de cerca esta planta sin tener suficientes estudios de inocuidad. 

Aunque no lo hago cuando defienden el consumo de aspartamo, por ejemplo, escudándose en sendos estudios que demuestran controversia, por lo menos.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Oct 2015)

¿Entonces el chocolate mejor al 99%, como ese de Lind? Yo lo tomo al 70%. Tomaba, seguramente.


----------



## angek (2 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Entonces el chocolate mejor al 99%, como ese de Lind? Yo lo tomo al 70%. Tomaba, seguramente.



Los elementos que yo tendría en cuenta para un buen chocolate serían: 

-El porcentaje de cacao (más que nada para saber qué estoy consumiendo. El rebaje con leche o lo que sea lo puedo hacer yo mismo).
-La procedencia y calidad de tanto el cacao como la manteca. Es bien frecuente que ambas vengan de sitios distintos (Valor, Nestlé...)
-El endulzante. 

Y, en la medida de lo posible, me haría mi propio chocolate pillándome el cacao y la manteca. 

Una receta que probé y me gustó mucho fue mezclando manteca de cacao, aceite de coco y mantequilla con algo de cacao de calidad, vainilla, xylitol, estevia, miel y macadamias. 

Sale caro y es un coñazo, pero cada cacho lo disfruté, me alimentó y lo viví.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Oct 2015)

Creo que me decidiré pòr el de 99%. Mucho lío lo otro, pero gracias.

Es un buen chute para empezar el día.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Creo que me decidiré pòr el de 99%. Mucho lío lo otro, pero gracias.
> 
> Es un buen chute para empezar el día.



No hay que mirar el porcentaje de cacao, sino el porcentaje del resto de mierdas que le echan. Supongo que un 1% no da mucho margen para que 'te la metan'.

El que yo hago es con cacao 100% y mezclado con mantequilla ghee y miel. Salen unas trufas riquisimas. Hago bolas y las paso con el cacao en polvo por fuera.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (2 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Si han leido con atencion el hilo no existe ninguna cantidad apta que sea 'poquisimo' cuando hablamos del azucar. Ese poquisimo por lo que veo son dos cucharadas al dia que suponen dos picos de azucar-insulina al dia. Mas que suficiente para echar al traste cualquier medida que pretenda tomar para perder algun supuesto kilo de mas.



Sin embargo la dieta evolutiva acepta la miel no procesada (que supongo, además, que es un alimento que acompaña a la humanidad desde los comienzos). Si pone miel en vez de azucar en el yogur... ¿Evitará el pico de insulina?


----------



## Clavisto (2 Oct 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Sin embargo la dieta evolutiva acepta la miel no procesada (que supongo, además, que es un alimento que acompaña a la humanidad desde los comienzos). Si pone miel en vez de azucar en el yogur... ¿Evitará el pico de insulina?



Eso es algo que también estoy empezando a preguntarme. Tomo media cucharada sopera de miel (de la buena, nada de mariconadas) con el zumo de la mañana, y así desde hace años. ¿La miel (la buena) es aceptable?

---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 16:13 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> No hay que mirar el porcentaje de cacao, sino el porcentaje del resto de mierdas que le echan. Supongo que un 1% no da mucho margen para que 'te la metan'.
> 
> *El que yo hago es con cacao 100% y mezclado con mantequilla ghee y miel. Salen unas trufas riquisimas. Hago bolas y las paso con el cacao en polvo por fuera*.



¿Como lo haces y como y cuando lo tomas? Yo he comprado el cacao que comentaste y lo mezclo con el té de canela de la media mañana.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Oct 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Sin embargo la dieta evolutiva acepta la miel no procesada (que supongo, además, que es un alimento que acompaña a la humanidad desde los comienzos). Si pone miel en vez de azucar en el yogur... ¿Evitará el pico de insulina?



La miel es totalmente apta igual que lo es una manzana, un platano o un kiwi. Estamos hablando de fructosa naturalmente presente en alimentos sin procesar. Ese tipo de azucar es el que esta nuestro cuerpo preparado para lidiar con el.

Dicho esto si se quiere usar la dieta evolutiva para perder peso a buen ritmo no se puede abusar ni de miel ni de frutas. Aun asi he visto quien toma la miel en la misma cantidad desde el primer dia y ha adelgazado casi igual.

En mi entorno familiar hay quien toma y ha tomado la miel desde el primer momento con identicos resultados de desentocinamiento. Si tomas mucha fruta o miel se adelgaza mas despacio pero se adelgaza igual.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 17:08 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Eso es algo que también estoy empezando a preguntarme. Tomo media cucharada sopera de miel (de la buena, nada de mariconadas) con el zumo de la mañana, y así desde hace años. ¿La miel (la buena) es aceptable?
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 16:13 ----------
> 
> ...



En un bol 2 partes de cacao, 1 de mantequilla y una de miel. Se calienta en cazo o microondas y suficiente que se derrita y dar vueltas hasta que mezcle. Al enfriar sale una pasta de chocolate muy manejable para hacer bolas. Es sencillo y rapido. Admite avellanas, almendras, piñones, etc, picados.

Logicamente esto no lo hago todos los dias. Lo habitual es igual qur tu con el Te o cafe.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Oct 2015)

¿Puedo sustituir mi onza de chocolate diaria por una de esas "trufas"?


----------



## bizarre (2 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Esque si empezamos a hablar de adelgazar en plan me sobran dos kilos hablamos de otra cosa totalmente distinta a lo que es un sobrepeso severo.
> 
> No le voy a preguntar su edad, pero si esta tomando como referencia lo que pesaba Ud a los 20 años, probablemente estara errada.
> 
> ...



Lleva razón en varias cosas, se que estoy en mi peso y por nada del mundo quiero volver a estar como a los 20 pesaba 46 k y estaba fea de lo flaca que estaba, tendré que encontrar la forma de quitarme los picos de insulina por el azucar


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Puedo sustituir mi onza de chocolate diaria por una de esas "trufas"?



A ver claro, cacao son las dos. Como ventaja te lo haces a tu gusto pruebas mas cacao, menos manteca, mas menos miel, y sabes que no te meten lecitinas raras. Por contra es un poco de faena pero no hay color.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 01:13 ----------




bizarre dijo:


> Lleva razón en varias cosas, se que estoy en mi peso y por nada del mundo quiero volver a estar como a los 20 pesaba 46 k y estaba fea de lo flaca que estaba, tendré que encontrar la forma de quitarme los picos de insulina por el azucar



Prueba al mismo tiempo que dejas totalmente el azucar a tomar mas carne, verduras y grasas y veras el efecto que hablamos, como te desinflamas y se le pierde el miedo a comer mucho.


----------



## Salamandra (3 Oct 2015)

bizarre dijo:


> Lleva razón en varias cosas, se que estoy en mi peso y por nada del mundo quiero volver a estar como a los 20 pesaba 46 k y estaba fea de lo flaca que estaba, tendré que encontrar la forma de quitarme los picos de insulina por el azucar



Tradicionalmente las recomendaciones para diabéticos dicen:

1- Los "pecados en el postre". No se toman dulces entre horas, mejor tras una comida para que se absorban más lento.

2- Otra forma de ralentizar los picos de glucosa es con fibra. El salvado es una buena forma.

3- Quemarlo. Si es poco y en las piernas valora algo de ejercicio. Subir escaleras, supongo, te puede ir bién.

4- Si lo que te es inévitable es picar entre horas valora meter más proteinas en la dieta. Tienen mucho poder saciante en relación a las calorias. Si no bajas peso entre más proteinas y más ejercicio, como mínimo con ele teimpo debieras tener más músculo para camuflar la grasa.

Y ya te digo yo que en el peso normal también se pierde. Soy la prueba de ello, ahora mismo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Oct 2015)

Salamandra dijo:


> Tradicionalmente las recomendaciones para diabéticos dicen:
> 
> 1- Los "pecados en el postre". No se toman dulces entre horas, mejor tras una comida para que se absorban más lento.
> 
> ...



Y no se le ha ocurrido a nadie decir simplemete que no tomen ni un gramo de azucar ni harina?

Los que no somos diabeticos y lo hacemos no vemos ninguna dificultad en ello.

Lo que mas controla el IG de los alimentos es la grasa.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Oct 2015)

Karlos

Vengo del centro comercial y no he visto mantequilla ghee entre las 20 o así que tendrán; ¿es cosa de tiendas especializadas, o gourmet? A punto he estado de llevarme una soriana que tenía buena pinta, pero he pensado que mejor te preguntaba antes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Karlos
> 
> Vengo del centro comercial y no he visto mantequilla ghee entre las 20 o así que tendrán; ¿es cosa de tiendas especializadas, o gourmet? A punto he estado de llevarme una soriana que tenía buena pinta, pero he pensado que mejor te preguntaba antes.



A ver todas valen, es la grasa pura de la mantequilla, sin restos de proteina ni lactosa de la leche. Esto es como todo cuanto mas calidad mas cara:

Barata: coges un kilo de mantequilla normal la hierves despacito y retiras la espuma de arriba. Luego la pasas por un colador de tela y ya tienes ghee a precio de mantequilla normal.

Normal: Cualquier ghee procedente de vacas de cria intensiva.

Caro: ghee de vacas de cria ecologica.

Evidentemente cuanto mejor sea la alimentacion del animal mejor es su grasa, pero si andamos con mariconadas nos gastaremos una pasta.

Esa que comentas de Soria seguro que sera buena sin necesidad de que sea ecologica, pero claro, no es ghee. Ya por curiosidad que precio tiene?

Como ya he comentado ghee que puedas comprar suele ser facil de encontrar en badulakes indios o tiendas de moros.

Otro inciso, el tema de clarificar la mantequilla tampoco es primordial. La cantidad de proteina o lactosa que queda en una mantequilla normal es irrisoria. Para un consumo normal la mantequilla es grasa casi todo. En mi caso que soy alergico a la caseina tiene mucho sentido clarificarla, pero si no os sienta mal la leche no es tan fundamental.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Oct 2015)

A 3, 40 los 250 grms, creo que eran.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 11:39 ----------

Por cierto que uno lee la entrada de la Wiki sobre la ghee y le dan ganas de salir corriendo...

Menos mal que ya hace algún tiempo desde que nos tomamos la pastillita buena para la cabeza.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> A 3, 40 los 250 grms, creo que eran.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 11:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Jeje
He visto la entrada de la wiki y se limitan a describirla. Que te ha llamado la atencion exactamente?

Ya debe ser buena esa mantequilla de Soria a ese precio. Yo compro 250gr de ghee en el indio por 5 pavos. Y una mantequilla normal creo que por 2 euros.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Oct 2015)

No tanto describirla como que está atiborrada de "colesterol malo malísimo"


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> No tanto describirla como que está atiborrada de "colesterol malo malísimo"



Ya esta claro, si pones 'ghee' la wiki te habla del producto y solo lo describe. Si pones 'mantequilla clarificada' el autor del articulo se extiende y se mete en sus propiedades. Por el final dice que tradicionalmente en asia se ha usado por sus excelentes propiedades, pero como los occidentales somos listos listisimos, hay estudios (una mierda pa el) que demuestran que la grasa saturada es mala para el corazon.

La hipotesis lipidica esta mas desprestigiada que los adivinos de la television nocturna.


----------



## Jorkomboi (3 Oct 2015)

¿Sabíais que si al hacer yogur casero, si añadís frutas a la leche, los fermentos lácticos después de comerse la lactosa de la leche van a por los azucares de la fruta?.

Me dio por añadir fruta (plátanos remaduros) junto con la leche al preparar yogur casero. Lo metí todo en la batidora para que se mezclara todo bien (lo probé y estaba dulcísimo) y luego lo calenté, añadí los fermentos y deje reposar 12h en un bolso/nevera.

Pues cuando lo pruebo sabe ácido como un yogur natural, ni rastro del sabor dulce del azúcar de la fruta. Eso si, olía a plátano y sabia a plátano.

Una buena forma de comer fruta sin azúcar. )

Imagino que con el kefir se podrá hacer algo parecido.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Oct 2015)

a partir de los 40-45, la grasa abdominal, piernas o pecho, es muy difícil de perder...a no ser que seas un ser de luz con una genética acojonante...es casi imposible eliminar el flotador o alisar el vientre...y no todo el mundo puede estar todo el dia de maratones, atravesando el Canal de La Mancha a nado, subiendo el Tourmalet o 8 horas en el Gym y comiendo solo boniato cocido y agua de rosas...y que conste que Yo cuido mucho la alimentación y hago natación, gimnasia de mantenimiento y algo de pesas...pero la barriguita incipiente me cuesta muchísimo eliminarla...


----------



## Oscovita (3 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> a partir de los 40-45, la grasa abdominal, piernas o pecho, es muy difícil de perder...a no ser que seas un ser de luz con una genética acojonante...es casi imposible eliminar el flotador o alisar el vientre...y no todo el mundo puede estar todo el dia de maratones, atravesando el Canal de La Mancha a nado, subiendo el Tourmalet o 8 horas en el Gym y comiendo solo boniato cocido y agua de rosas...y que conste que Yo cuido mucho la alimentación y hago natación, gimnasia de mantenimiento y algo de pesas...pero la barriguita incipiente me cuesta muchísimo eliminarla...



No estoy del todo de acuerdo, para nada solo em parte porque hay gente por su genetica o lo que sea si que lo tiene mas dificil.

Tu adecua tu alimentacion, quita azucar, quita pastas y pan, quita lacteos un tiempo sobre todo muy grasos y embutidos. Y alcohol solo toma vino de vez en cuando y pasa de espirituosos y cervezas mientras quieras adelgazar.

Alimentate de verdura, frutas, legumbres, frutos secos, carne hasta roja sin abusar y pescado y a ser posible baja un cuarto o un tercio la cantidad que comes si es muy grande.

Por supuesto fritos y guarrerias cocacolos y todo eso CERO o una vez a la semana como mucho.

Despues de un año dos años si no eres un obeso de 120 kilos o mas vienes y me lo cuentas.

No te digo que te quedas marcando pero el avance es espectacular, pero espectacular.

Por cierto en 12 dias peso casi un kilo menos.... Sigo sin todo eso que he dicho, unicamente esta semana tome un poco de tarta por el cumple de un compañero de tajo-

Esto es la pol........

Ojo digo de lo que veo y se y creo que funcionaria a muchos, quizas por metabolismo a alguna persona no le valga lo que digo pero resulta que conozco a unos cuantos que les funciona.

A partir de los 40-45 quizas sea un poco mas dificil, pero no mucho mas como para decir que es casi imposible.

Para nada, cambia tus habitos pero de verdad, Y YA VERAS


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> a partir de los 40-45, la grasa abdominal, piernas o pecho, es muy difícil de perder...a no ser que seas un ser de luz con una genética acojonante...es casi imposible eliminar el flotador o alisar el vientre...y no todo el mundo puede estar todo el dia de maratones, atravesando el Canal de La Mancha a nado, subiendo el Tourmalet o 8 horas en el Gym y comiendo solo boniato cocido y agua de rosas...y que conste que Yo cuido mucho la alimentación y hago natación, gimnasia de mantenimiento y algo de pesas...pero la barriguita incipiente me cuesta muchísimo eliminarla...



Pues no estoy mucho de acuerdo. Yo estoy en ese margen de edad y me puse en serio hace un par de años. Paleo extricta unos cuatro meses y pase de 102 a 85 kg. Tuve que meter un bocata a la semana y algo mas de patata en mi alimentacion porque no queria adelgazar mas.

En esos dos años solo iba a nadar de vez en cuando, ni siquiera todas las semanas. Te aseguro que tenia esa grasa abdominal que comentas y se fue a tomar por culo. 

Este verano he bebido mucha cerveza con estos calores y noto un poco mas de barriga, y curiosamente mas actividad fisica que nunca. Para que lo entiendas, la actividad fisica no ha evitado ese pequeño aumento de barriga, pero la cerveza en gran cantidad si la ha provocado.

Como dice el conforero de arriba el cambio de distribucion de grasa corporal es un todo con la alimentacion, y los resultados son espectaculares.

Solo un pero a lo que comenta el amigo Oscovita. En algun punto comentas que dentro de las medidas a tomar esta el control de la ingesta de grasas. Yo te digo que no, que parte de la reeducacion alimentaria esta en perderle el miedo a la grasa. Esta es muy saciante y es la energia que no hay que negarle al cuerpo. LA GRASA AYUDA EN EL PROCESO DE ADELGAZAMIENTO.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Oct 2015)

Oscovita dijo:


> No estoy del todo de acuerdo, para nada solo em parte porque hay gente por su genetica o lo que sea si que lo tiene mas dificil.
> 
> Tu adecua tu alimentacion, quita azucar, quita pastas y pan, quita lacteos un tiempo sobre todo muy grasos y embutidos. Y alcohol solo toma vino de vez en cuando y pasa de espirituosos y cervezas mientras quieras adelgazar.
> 
> ...



Desde hace 20 años, que como sano, mucha fruta, ensaladas, gachas de avena, frutos secos, legumbres, carne y pescado de calidad, jamon Guijuelo, poquísimo pan y nada de cocacola, pizzas ni hamburguesas ni fritos...hoy por ejemplo patatas cocidas con alioli y carne ternera a la plancha y un yogur...y ahora acabo de cenar fruta...y haciendo deporte diariamente ( en plan medio, nada de machacarme, que luego vienen las lesiones), y te aseguro, que la barriguita difícilmente se va...llevo haciendo deporte (ciclismo, senderismo, baloncesto, voleibol, futbol, natación, pesas, escalada ) a lo largo de mi vida desde pequeño y la grasa ahí sigue...afirmo rotundamente que por mucho esfuerzo y sacrificio que dedique uno, la genética ES la genética...al menos hablo de mi caso...:


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Desde hace 20 años, que como sano, mucha fruta, ensaladas, gachas de avena, frutos secos, legumbres, carne y pescado de calidad, jamon Guijuelo, poquísimo pan y nada de cocacola, pizzas ni hamburguesas ni fritos...hoy por ejemplo patatas cocidas con alioli y carne ternera a la plancha y un yogur...y ahora acabo de cenar fruta...y haciendo deporte diariamente ( en plan medio, nada de machacarme, que luego vienen las lesiones), y te aseguro, que la barriguita difícilmente se va...llevo haciendo deporte (ciclismo, senderismo, baloncesto, voleibol, futbol, natación, pesas, escalada ) a lo largo de mi vida desde pequeño y la grasa ahí sigue...afirmo rotundamente que por mucho esfuerzo y sacrificio que dedique uno, la genética ES la genética...al menos hablo de mi caso...:



Haz una paleo extricta un solo mes y veras como independientemente de que pierdas peso o no tu perimetro de estomago se reduce. Un solo mes es suficiente para que compruebes si es tema de genetica o es tu alimentacion.

Varios de los alimentos que has puesto en tu lista son potencialmente inflamatorios. Lacteos, avena y legumbres. La unica forma de saber si tu genetica se lleva bien con ellos es dejarlos al menos un mes y luego ir introduciendolos de nuevo.

Luego vigila que no tomas ninguna fuente de azucar ni edulcorantes ni harinas durante ese mes, y mete mas grasa en tu dieta. La grasa de calidad es muy antinflamatoria.

Es un solo mes y luego vienes y me cuentas eso de la genetica.


----------



## Oscovita (4 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Desde hace 20 años, que como sano, mucha fruta, ensaladas, gachas de avena, frutos secos, legumbres, carne y pescado de calidad, jamon Guijuelo, poquísimo pan y nada de cocacola, pizzas ni hamburguesas ni fritos...hoy por ejemplo patatas cocidas con alioli y carne ternera a la plancha y un yogur...y ahora acabo de cenar fruta...y haciendo deporte diariamente ( en plan medio, nada de machacarme, que luego vienen las lesiones), y te aseguro, que la barriguita difícilmente se va...llevo haciendo deporte (ciclismo, senderismo, baloncesto, voleibol, futbol, natación, pesas, escalada ) a lo largo de mi vida desde pequeño y la grasa ahí sigue...afirmo rotundamente que por mucho esfuerzo y sacrificio que dedique uno, la genética ES la genética...al menos hablo de mi caso...:



Pues en mi humilde opinion es o genetica como dices lo que yo creo que ocurre a muy pocos un 5-10% de la poblacion como muchisimo ....ooooooooooo...... o que comes mucho porque si tu dieta es equilibrada no tienes porque tener obesidad o al menos solo unos kilos de mas.

Lo que yo digo es tener una linea normal no te digo que tener un poquitin de barriga o unos minimos michelines no los vayas a tener sobre todo si no se hace nada de ejercecio y no digo que sea tu caso hablo en general.

Aqui entran otras cuestiones, lo primero debes escuchar a tu cueropo como suena para saber que puede fallar o hacer que tengas ese sobrepero o grasa de mas. Para empezar si estas inflamado.... que no con sobrepeso.....

Yo empezaria a plantearme lo del azucar muy en serio para empezar, mirar si la tomas de alguna manera y no te enteras, y dejar todo tipo de harinas durante un par de semanas. No vas a perder nada por probar.

Hoy he comido legumbres sin carne, habia chorizo y he pasado de el olimpicamente por ejemplo.

No soy nadie para aconsejar y menos en este hilo que hay gente que controla infinitamente mas. Yo soy nuevo al menos relativamente ya que empece en Mayo con esto y pare en Julio y he vuelo, intermitencia pero veo que me funciona a mi.

No niego lo que dices, no te tomes lo que diga de ese modo que te creo de veras simplemente intento aportar lo que intuyo y mas o menos se por eso te digo esto.

Dicho esto no es cerrazon porque hay gente que lo tiene dificil pero sigo pensando que son pocos quizas sea tu caso. Pienso que quitando todo eso, viendo que te puede inflamar y cambiando habitos totalmente la gran mayoria no tienen porque tener exceso de peso y apenas barriga que no digo que tengas un poquitin que por otra parte para mi un poquitin de barriga no es nada antiestetico incluso las tias asi me ponen sin problemas y a tope. Un poquitin es un poquitin claro.

Y mi intuicion me dice que no soy el unico que lo ve asi en este hilo aunque igual me equivoco.

Por otra parte Karlos comentaba lo de la restriccion de grasa y se me puede haber malinterpretado por no expresarme debidamente. Cuando decia carnes rojas o con grasa si era ese punto era quizas por temas digestivos que he tenido y algo tengo pero si que creo que la grasa sin los hidratos de por medio es un buen combustible aunque todavia no he llegado a eso. Pero si que no me parece nada descabellado.

Las patatas cocidas y el alioli que has comido tienen un indice glucemico alto creo, intenta estar una temporada con cosas con ig bajo aunque yo he bajado tomando miel uvas pasas y alguna cosilla mas con ig mediano o altillo.

Es que esto no es nada facil hay que ir puliendolo y bastante. Si eres mas restrictivo no tomas ese alioli y cosas asi durante un mes igual lo notas.

Estoy seguro por la estadistica que creo de la gran mayoria que los michelines y barriga que dices te los puedes quitar cambiando habitos.

Saludos.

PD: Este año entre vaivenes dejarme y volver he ido variando y de llegar a 92 en Abril-Mayo ahora estoy en 82.... 9-10 kilos menos pero si que he hecho algo de ejercicio como dije bici estatica y estos dias atras natacion 11 dias y andar 15 dias casi una hora diaria. Pero esta ultima semana no he hecho absolutamente y he bajado. Lo achaco al seguir con estos habitos y a que el metabolismo aunque no hago nada quizas se me acelero al moverme aquellos dias y algo he rascado.... pero no lo se a ciencia cierta. Espero volver al ejercicio en unos dias esta semana que viene igual sigo de tregua.


No he aportado una cosa muy importante de por que estoy haciendo esto aparte de este hilo. Conozco una persona que de pesar 115 anda por 80 y algo en algo mas de un año y hace ejercicio moderado de vez en cuando.
Eso sí pasta cero, azucar y lacteos practicamente y alcohol fuera. He alucinado y me lo he llevado para mi. Increible. Si ha bajado tanto ha sido porque ha sido absolutamente radikal y restrictivo excepto en fechas señaladas y dias libres...


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Oct 2015)

Quería hacer un apunte sobre la leche. Creo que mucha gente toma leche porque no sabe qué tomar para desayunar. Calientas la leche en el miroondas, una capsulita a la cafetera y ya está el desayuno listo. Estás costumbrado a tomar algo líquido y caliente cuando te levantas. La verdad es que un café con leche es algo que te entona y te espabila.

No tanto por la cafeína, que tarda casi una hora en hacer efecto, sino por tomar algo caliente.

Para mi, el sustituto perfecto, lo que yo tomo por las mañanas si desayuno, es el caldo. Haces un caldo de huesos y un par de carcasas de pollo, lo concentras un poco hirviéndolo y te arreas un tazón por la mañana. Es posible que te ponga en marcha más que el café con leche.

Os dejo un artículo interesante sobre los caldos (naturales, por supuesto, no vale abrir un tetrabrick)

Beneficios del caldo de huesos | Eva Muerde La Manzana


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (4 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> hoy por ejemplo patatas cocidas con alioli y carne ternera a la plancha y un yogur...y ahora acabo de cenar fruta...



Sólo dos comentarios.

El alioli era casero o comprado? Si es comprado tenía un carro de azúcar seguro. Cuidado con el azúcar que se lo echan a todo. La gente compra como embutido pechuga de pavo pensando que es lo más sano, y es cierto, pero no todas las pechugas de pavo. Casi todas tienen azúcar, por ejemplo. Y esto es con todo. Hay que leer los ingredientes de lo que se compra.

Comer fruta es bueno. Pero ojo, sin excesos. A alguien mayor de mi entorno le dijeron las enfermeras del centro médico que para adelgazar comiese menos carne y que comiese mucha fruta que con eso no había problemas. El resultado es que no adelgazó nada (cuidado con el índice glucémico de la fruta) y lo peor, le provocó problemas en en corazón (por exceso de potasio) y riñones dañados. Yo, para adelgazar, limitaría la ingesta de fruta a una pieza cada día a medio día menos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Oct 2015)

Ya veo el pupurri que os montais jeje. No perdais de vista el tema del hilo. Harinas y azucares su restriccion total es suficiente para conseguir efectos notables.

El resto de alimentos como la patata o el arroz con no comerlos a diario sufuciente para adelgazar a buen ritmo. Cuando ya se tiene el peso deseado es incluso deseable tomar esos otros hidratos no procesados, que no proceden de harinas.

Legumbres y lacteos fermentados no tienen IG altos solo que pueden producir algun tipo de inflamacion a ciertas personas. Hay que comprobarlo no tomandolas al principio.

Y por Dios comeos el chorizo de las lentejas, o la oreja, o el morro, jeje.

Un inciso en el tema que la genetica. Cuando hablais de genetica estais errando el tiro, la genetica influye pero no de la forma que vosotros pensais.

Lo que hay es enormes diferencias geneticas en el manejo del azucar. 

Hay gente, sobre todo joven, que aun consumiendo cantidades notables de azucar no engorda. Otras con cantidades muy pequeñas consiguen grandes sobrepesos y o en casos extremos la diabetes o sindrome del higado graso.

Esa barriga que la gente no se quita viene causada porque su pico de azucar-insulina tiene en esa zona su tejido donde guardar la grasa. Controla esos picos y controlaras la barriga.


----------



## Satori (4 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Desde hace 20 años, que como sano, mucha fruta, ensaladas, gachas de avena, frutos secos, legumbres, carne y pescado de calidad, jamon Guijuelo, poquísimo pan y nada de cocacola, pizzas ni hamburguesas ni fritos...hoy por ejemplo patatas cocidas con alioli y carne ternera a la plancha y un yogur...y ahora acabo de cenar fruta...y haciendo deporte diariamente ( en plan medio, nada de machacarme, que luego vienen las lesiones), y te aseguro, que la barriguita difícilmente se va...llevo haciendo deporte (ciclismo, senderismo, baloncesto, voleibol, futbol, natación, pesas, escalada ) a lo largo de mi vida desde pequeño y la grasa ahí sigue...afirmo rotundamente que por mucho esfuerzo y sacrificio que dedique uno, la genética ES la genética...al menos hablo de mi caso...:



Quítate totalmente de hidratos de carbono y minimiza el consumo de lácteos y sigue con el ejercicio.

Ya lo mencioné antes, cuando el cuerpo entra en cetosis se pierde grasa acumulada a buen ritmo y de sitios donde pensabas que ya no era posible perder.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Oct 2015)

Acabo de mirar la etiqueta del zumo que tomo al mediodía y me huele a cuerno.

En los ingredientes pone: Puré de mango ecológico (50%), zumo de natanja ecológica concentrado (50%). Pero luego te vas a la información nutricional y dice que tiene 8´9 grms de azúcares a los 100 ml.

¿Ese es el de la fruta o qué coño?


----------



## Chimpu (4 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Acabo de mirar la etiqueta del zumo que tomo al mediodía y me huele a cuerno.
> 
> En los ingredientes pone: Puré de mango ecológico (50%), zumo de natanja ecológica concentrado (50%). Pero luego te vas a la información nutricional y dice que tiene 8´9 grms de azúcares a los 100 ml.
> 
> ¿Ese es el de la fruta o qué coño?



Si no especifica "azúcares "naturalmente presentes", son azúcares añadidos...sin dudas..

Los zumos en bricks de naturales tienen muy poco.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Acabo de mirar la etiqueta del zumo que tomo al mediodía y me huele a cuerno.
> 
> En los ingredientes pone: Puré de mango ecológico (50%), zumo de natanja ecológica concentrado (50%). Pero luego te vas a la información nutricional y dice que tiene 8´9 grms de azúcares a los 100 ml.
> 
> ¿Ese es el de la fruta o qué coño?



Si es natural, sin azúcar añadido, es el azúcar presente en la fruta. Es un zumo procedente de concentrado, con lo que es muy rico en azúcar. Luego, lo reconstituyen añadiendo agua y estabilizantes lo pasteurizan, lo envasan y lo venden.

Los zumos, incluso los naturales, contienen mucho azúcar. Al menos la fruta tiene fibra, pero cuando te limitas a tomar zumos digamos que desprecias la parte más saludable de comer fruta.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Oct 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si es natural, sin azúcar añadido, es el azúcar presente en la fruta. Es un zumo procedente de concentrado, con lo que es muy rico en azúcar. Luego, lo reconstituyen añadiendo agua y estabilizantes lo pasteurizan, lo envasan y lo venden.
> 
> Los zumos, incluso los naturales, contienen mucho azúcar. Al menos la fruta tiene fibra, pero cuando te limitas a tomar zumos digamos que desprecias la parte más saludable de comer fruta.



Creo que voy a dejar de tomar ese zumo.

Decidido.


----------



## waukegan (4 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Acabo de mirar la etiqueta del zumo que tomo al mediodía y me huele a cuerno.
> 
> En los ingredientes pone: Puré de mango ecológico (50%), zumo de natanja ecológica concentrado (50%). Pero luego te vas a la información nutricional y dice que tiene 8´9 grms de azúcares a los 100 ml.
> 
> ¿Ese es el de la fruta o qué coño?



En cuanto a cantidad, el principal nutriente de la fruta son los azúcares. Lo demás es agua y fibra además de minerales y oligoelementos


----------



## Chimpu (4 Oct 2015)

waukegan dijo:


> En cuanto a cantidad, el principal nutriente de la fruta son los azúcares. Lo demás es agua y fibra además de minerales y oligoelementos




Hay que tener presente que a la mayoría de zumos industriales les añaden agua ,si no no habria fruta para tanto zumo. Y si le añades agua pierde el dulzor por lo que se le añaden edulcorantes para que tenga buen sabor si o si

En fin, yo personalmente evitaría consumirlos habitualmente y solo muy de cuando en cuando, una vez a la semana o dos o tres veces al mes.

Y pensar que la mejor bebida para nuestro organismo es el agua. No hay más.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Oct 2015)

Chimpu dijo:


> Hay que tener presente que a la mayoría de zumos industriales les añaden agua ,si no no habria fruta para tanto zumo. Y si le añades agua pierde el dulzor por lo que se le añaden edulcorantes para que tenga buen sabor si o si
> 
> En fin, yo personalmente evitaría consumirlos habitualmente y solo muy de cuando en cuando, una vez a la semana o dos o tres veces al mes.
> 
> Y pensar que la mejor bebida para nuestro organismo es el agua. No hay más.



El unico que me atrevo a tomarme alguna vez:






Y habitualmente que la naranja la expriman delante de mi y sin colar la pulpa.

El resto de zumos mierda llena de edulcorantes.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El unico que me atrevo a tomarme alguna vez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cuesta mucho creer que don Simón no le eche mierda a algo.


----------



## Chimpu (4 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El unico que me atrevo a tomarme alguna vez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si.

Pero esos zumos suelen ser muy caros, bricks de 2 o 3 euros por un litro he llegado a ver. Cuando solo un kilo de naranja puedes encontrarlo por 1,50 euros y con un exprimidor manual de los baratos te haces tu el zumo más natural...y con todas sus vitaminas que es lo importante.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Desde hace 20 años, que como sano, mucha fruta, ensaladas, gachas de avena, frutos secos, legumbres, carne y pescado de calidad, jamon Guijuelo, poquísimo pan y nada de cocacola, pizzas ni hamburguesas ni fritos...hoy por ejemplo patatas cocidas con alioli y carne ternera a la plancha y un yogur...y ahora acabo de cenar fruta...y haciendo deporte diariamente ( en plan medio, nada de machacarme, que luego vienen las lesiones), y te aseguro, que la barriguita difícilmente se va...llevo haciendo deporte (ciclismo, senderismo, baloncesto, voleibol, futbol, natación, pesas, escalada ) a lo largo de mi vida desde pequeño y la grasa ahí sigue...afirmo rotundamente que por mucho esfuerzo y sacrificio que dedique uno, la genética ES la genética...al menos hablo de mi caso...:



Como ya te han dicho, el problema es que comes mucha ensalada y mucha fruta. Simplemente tienes mucha resistencia a la insulina con lo cual, tienes que hilar más fino en el tema hidratos. 

Mi ejemplo:

Desayuno: no desayuno nunca
Comida: ensalada variada + carne + algo de huevo o tortilla + frutos secos
Cena: verdura + pescado.

O sea, un 50% serían Hidratos (de los sanos, eso sí). Pero un 50%.
Pues bien, a la que hago una comida libre de hidratos, con lo cual ingiero un 25% al cabo del día, mi cuerpo empieza a perder grasa. 

Yo tengo cierta resistencia a la insulina (Ese gen ahorrador que tenemos todos. - Recomiendo el libro El Mono Obeso, de Campillo-). Así que cuando no como tanta fruta ni verdura, me noto más liviano.

Y es que hay una cosa que la mayoría no sabe o no entiende:
- Una molécula de azúcar es una molécula de azúcar. Provenga de donde provenga. 

El azúcar del pan = al azúcar de la fruta. 

Si conocéis a un diabético decidle que se coma una manzana. Y al cabo de rato que se mire su índice glucémico.

Los Hidratos de Carbono estimulan la insulina, la insulina dificulta la lipólisis (quema de grasas), ergo, si quieres perder grasa, reduce hidratos.


----------



## Oscovita (4 Oct 2015)

Varias cosillas...

Disculpad que no hablara con propiedad, no me comi el chorizo de las lentejas por mis temas digestivos que estan mejorando pero sin harinas y azucares y si no tienes estos problemas que digo tomaros toda esa grasa claroa que si.

Uy Uy Uy por ejemplo a mi los zumos estos envasados me sientan como una patada, yo les pondria dos velas negras o los tomaria 1 o dos veces por semana como mucho y quitandolo de otras cosas que tengan azucares. Pero yo no los doy ni esa oportunidad.
De hecho no tomo ni zumos naturales me como la fruta directamente pelando la cascara mayormente. Creo que tomarte solo el jugo hace mas mal que bien a la digestion. Al menos no lo noto en mi. Por ejemplo a las naranjas les he hecho una cruz porque son acidas y no me sientan pero si son mandarinas medio dulcecillas me valen y bien ricas. Pero esto es una cuestion mia que conste. De todas formas creo que las naranjas no son tan tan buenas como dicen y menos todos los dias... prefiero un mango o manzanas que si son sanisimas. El mango tiene el ig pelin alto que lo sepais pero es la leche de bueno.


Satori dice quitate de hidratos de carbono y creo que no se expreso bien(yo tambien lo hago) no se trata de quitarte los hidratos o restringirlos completamente si no he entendido el hilo mal si no sustituirlos por otros mas saludables como los de los frutos secos fruta y verdura.

Alguien ha dicho que la fruta la restringiria a una pieza por un problema de corazon y riñones en alguien, normal si solo te alimentas de esto y poco de lo demas.
Aqui se expone que carne hay que comer a saco si quieres y frutos secos, de hecho no se restringe nada practicamente. Hay paleos en el hilo o eso creo, pero los paleos comen hidratos con las verduras y frutos secos.
Yo como carne casi todos los dias. Ahora de hecho es lo que voy a hacer.
Y lacteos de vez en cuando. No los he restringido del todo.

Claro que solo fruta o verduras sin controlar que tomas te puede sentar mal.
Os hago una pregunta ¿Lo de los hidratos es asi verdad eliminamos los de las harinas, azucares tambien pero sustituimos por frutos secos y frutas y verduras que tienen? Es cierto que tendran menos pero haberlos haylos......supongo que esto va asi....Que no los eliminamos por completo...O eso creo, leer tanto te hace dudar a veces


----------



## pasner (4 Oct 2015)

los que teneis mas experiencia, aparte de los productos ibericos, sabeis que marcas de enbutidos son los que no usan azucares, potenciadores de sabor, extraxtos de lo que sea, etc. ya que no se que jamon york, pavo u otros embutidos comprar en la tienda. Realizar un listado de productos/marcas paleoaptos seria muy practico.

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (4 Oct 2015)

Oscovita dijo:


> Varias cosillas...
> 
> Disculpad que no hablara con propiedad, no me comi el chorizo de las lentejas por mis temas digestivos que estan mejorando pero sin harinas y azucares y si no tienes estos problemas que digo tomaros toda esa grasa claroa que si.
> 
> ...




Vuelvo repetir:
Si quito lo azúcares (?) y como fruta, estoy donde estaba. La fruta son azúcares. 
Hay gente que aún no sabe donde está el azúcar: pan, pasta, bollería, cereales, fruta, verduras y todo aquello que venga envasado o etiquetado (embutido, ketchup, mayonesa...)

Una persona sana, yo en principio no le limitaría la ingesta de frutas (obviamente le diría que nada de cereal, ni farinaceo). Estando sano y en su peso, que se coma 1, 2 o 3 frutas si quiere (en el bienentendido que no zampará 34 mandarinas como postre). Ahora bien, si esa persona tiene problemas con el azúcar, tiene resistencia a la insulina, si es medio obesa o obesa, si tiene sobrepeso o si directamente es diabética, le diré que recorte lo máximo el azúcar. Y aquí sí que entre comer 3 frutas o comer 1, hay mucha diferencia. Quien tenga un glucómetro lo sabrá muy bien. 
La fruta es muy sana, pero si tengo sobrepeso, tengo que recortar azúcar. Si soy paleo y no como procesados pero sí mucha fruta deberé recortar de ahí, sí o sí.

Frutos secos: son proteínas y grasas mayormente. No sé pq hay tanta gente que los mete en el grupo de los carbos. 

Recomendarle fruta a un diabético, es como recomendarle cerveza a una alcohólico.

El cuerpo necesita glucosa pero no tanta como nos dicen. Y esta la podemos conseguir de otras formas que no sea a través del azúcar. El cerebro tira de lo que le demos. Se vuelve adicto a cualquier cosa. Dale cocaína y verás lo que te pido tu cerebro. Además, el cerebro es prácticamente todo masa grasa.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 15:08 ----------




pasner dijo:


> los que teneis mas experiencia, aparte de los productos ibericos, sabeis que marcas de enbutidos son los que no usan azucares, potenciadores de sabor, extraxtos de lo que sea, etc. ya que no se que jamon york, pavo u otros embutidos comprar en la tienda. Realizar un listado de productos/marcas paleoaptos seria muy practico.
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk



Mi família tiene una carnicería de pueblo y el embutido lo hacen ellos. Ahí sí que te puedo decir que la carne es de primera calidad y que no le meten ninguna mierda. Fuera de eso, huye de TODO embutido de marca. Si conoces alguna carnicería que se lo hagan ellos y te puedan decir realmente como lo hacen, perfecto. Sino, el jamón pata negra, es tu único amigo.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (4 Oct 2015)

Oscovita dijo:


> Alguien ha dicho que la fruta la restringiria a una pieza por un problema de corazon y riñones en alguien, normal si solo te alimentas de esto y poco de lo demas.



No, la verdad es que no he dicho eso. Me he debido explicar mal.

He contado una historia real para ilustrar que la fruta en exceso es realmente dañina. Seguramente peor que la carne.

Y lo de limitar a una pieza la fruta sería para alguien que quiere adelgazar. No está relacionado con el otro caso.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Oct 2015)

S_P_Doraemon dijo:


> Sólo dos comentarios.
> 
> El alioli era casero o comprado? Si es comprado tenía un carro de azúcar seguro. Cuidado con el azúcar que se lo echan a todo. La gente compra como embutido pechuga de pavo pensando que es lo más sano, y es cierto, pero no todas las pechugas de pavo. Casi todas tienen azúcar, por ejemplo. Y esto es con todo. Hay que leer los ingredientes de lo que se compra.
> 
> Comer fruta es bueno. Pero ojo, sin excesos. A alguien mayor de mi entorno le dijeron las enfermeras del centro médico que para adelgazar comiese menos carne y que comiese mucha fruta que con eso no había problemas. El resultado es que no adelgazó nada (cuidado con el índice glucémico de la fruta) y lo peor, le provocó problemas en en corazón (por exceso de potasio) y riñones dañados. Yo, para adelgazar, limitaría la ingesta de fruta a una pieza cada día a medio día menos.



casero casero...Yo cocino lo mas natural posible...y a Mac Donalds habre ido 3 veces en mis 50 años de vida...y el desayuno, no tomo leche (por cierto sol bebo leche entera, pero 1 vaso al dia máximo) las gachas de avena las hago con agua mineral, miel, quinoa, semillas de calabaza naturales y salvado de trigo y a volar...hoy para comer arroz blanco salvaje basmati ecológico y sepia con pisto...todo natural, comprado en en el mercado y cocinado por mi...

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 15:52 ----------




Satori dijo:


> Quítate totalmente de hidratos de carbono y minimiza el consumo de lácteos y sigue con el ejercicio.
> 
> Ya lo mencioné antes, cuando el cuerpo entra en cetosis se pierde grasa acumulada a buen ritmo y de sitios donde pensabas que ya no era posible perder.



solo tomo patatas, arroz basmati blanco ecológico, y avena...y algo de pan de centeno traido de Galicia 100 % solo centeno...

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 15:59 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Como ya te han dicho, el problema es que comes mucha ensalada y mucha fruta. Simplemente tienes mucha resistencia a la insulina con lo cual, tienes que hilar más fino en el tema hidratos.
> 
> Mi ejemplo:
> 
> ...



suelo hacer ayunos intermitentes 16/8 ó incluso 24 horas una vez a la semana, preferentemente los fines de semana...pero me cuesta ganar peso...1,79 y 67-68 kg...desde hace 20 años que no paso de 70 kg, por mucho que coma...me cuesta ganar masa...y en cuanto paro unos días de hacer ejercicio pierdo todo lo ganado...quiero volver a hacer natación...me tire 15 años nadando cada dia, incluso Domingos y era lo mejor que me iba...en mi época de hacer pesas, me metia mucha proteína, y construi algo de masa muscular, pero fue dejarlo un verano y me desinfle otra vez...mi constitución es delgada y mas bien estilizada...me cuesta ganar musculo..y ahora con 50 años, ya veo que es casi misión imposible...probe a hacer pesas, este verano, pero ya no rindo tanto y me lesione el codo...envidio la gente con gran masa muscular, pero creo que lo mio es genético...tiro la toalla y a nadar y gracias...mi tiempo paso...ahora a mantenerme....:|...perdón por el tocho...

Pd: también tomo muchos huevos...de media 6-8 a la semana...


----------



## Satori (4 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> solo tomo patatas, arroz basmati blanco ecológico, y avena...y algo de pan de centeno traido de Galicia 100 % solo centeno...





No mencionas cantidades, ni de esto ni de las frutas.

Insisto, haz una dieta cetogénica y si acaso, ejercicio aeróbico que trabaje las zonas donde quieres perder, y ya verás.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> casero casero...Yo cocino lo mas natural posible...y a Mac Donalds habre ido 3 veces en mis 50 años de vida...y el desayuno, no tomo leche (por cierto sol bebo leche entera, pero 1 vaso al dia máximo) las gachas de avena las hago con agua mineral, miel, quinoa, semillas de calabaza naturales y salvado de trigo y a volar...hoy para comer arroz blanco salvaje basmati ecológico y sepia con pisto...todo natural, comprado en en el mercado y cocinado por mi...
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 15:52 ----------
> 
> ...



El problema de ganar o no masa muscular no viene tanto por la ingesta de proteína. 
No te va a servir de nada si haces muchas pesas y comes mucha proteína, si luego tu cuerpo, como conbustible principal usa tu músculo (proteína).
Hay que educar al cuerpo para que este tire principalmente de grasa. Y eso se consigue a través de la ingesta de grasas. 
Aquí está muy bien explicado:
Como bien pero no musculo


----------



## sada (4 Oct 2015)

tres dias llevo comiendo fuera, postres y demás. brrr


----------



## Lintel mermáis (4 Oct 2015)

¿Y cuales son vuestras opiniones y experiencias sobre el consumo de arroz? ¿Veis imprescindible limitarlo igual que las harinas?


----------



## Rauxa (4 Oct 2015)

Lintel mermáis dijo:


> ¿Y cuales son vuestras opiniones y experiencias sobre el consumo de arroz? ¿Veis imprescindible limitarlo igual que las harinas?



El arroz no tiene gluten pero si almidón. El almidón se quita fácil: cuelas el arroz (el líquido ese blanco que suelta es el almidón). 
O sea, el almidón es otro tipo de azúcar. Ahora bien, no es tan indigesto como el gluten.
Los jugadores de la NBA que se rigen por la paleodieta (Lakers, Spurs, Lebron James, Scola...), intentan bajar los hidratos de los cereales y a cambio "abusan" de la patata y sobretodo del arroz.
Hará un par de años leí un artículo sobre una entrevista que le hicieron al entrenador personal de Luis Scola (NBA). En él se decía que había mejorado mucho de sus lesiones, peso graso...gracias a la paleo pero como era un deportista de élite y su cuerpo demandaba mucha energía sólo con frutas y verduras no le bastaba. Así que optaron por el arroz, pero siempre mezclado con verduras. 

En definitiva: si no tienes problema de sobrepeso, no habría problema con el arroz, sobretodo si eres una persona activa y ves que no te causa ninguna intolerancia. (siempre será mejor que la pasta, el pan...).
Entre mis deportistas que siguen la paleo, siempre les digo que si se ven faltos de fuerza, que opten por arroz, boniato patata, por este orden.

Yo, ni las patatas ni el arroz son parte habitual de mi dieta, pero el día que me quiero dar un homenaje, lo hago el día que he entrenado duro.


----------



## Satori (4 Oct 2015)

Lintel mermáis dijo:


> ¿Y cuales son vuestras opiniones y experiencias sobre el consumo de arroz? ¿Veis imprescindible limitarlo igual que las harinas?



Pues claro. El arroz es sobre todo, almidón es decir HC.

Si se quiere adelgazar hay que eliminarlo de la dieta, una vez el peso sea el adecuado se puede consumir con moderación.


----------



## Erwin (4 Oct 2015)

Y los copos de avena? tengo entendido que son de lo salvable en cuanto a cereales


----------



## SofoR (4 Oct 2015)

Y la gente que come de manera tradicional, según la pirámide de marras y están sanos y en su peso, como es posible? Genética?
No son pocos precisamente


----------



## Satori (4 Oct 2015)

Erwin dijo:


> Y los copos de avena? tengo entendido que son de lo salvable en cuanto a cereales



La avena es buena para el tránsito intestinal, pero los el tratamiento que se le da a los copos le quita buena parte de sus propiedades positivas, por no mencionar que le suelen añadir.....azúcar. :8:

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 18:35 ----------




SofoR dijo:


> Y la gente que come de manera tradicional, según la pirámide de marras y están sanos y en su peso, como es posible? Genética?
> No son pocos precisamente



Pues hay una variedad de factores, pero si miras fotos o videos de los 80 o 90 y lo comparas con lo que hay ahora, verás que por entonces la población estaba mucho menos gorda que ahora, así que ojo a lo que llamamos "normal".


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> El problema de ganar o no masa muscular no viene tanto por la ingesta de proteína.
> No te va a servir de nada si haces muchas pesas y comes mucha proteína, si luego tu cuerpo, como conbustible principal usa tu músculo (proteína).
> Hay que educar al cuerpo para que este tire principalmente de grasa. Y eso se consigue a través de la ingesta de grasas.
> Aquí está muy bien explicado:
> Como bien pero no musculo



La paleo sirve tanto para perder como para ganar peso. Se gana masa muscular porque se ingiere en balance neto mas proteina y mas grasa. Y al substituir las calorias vacias de los cereales por verduras, tambien se ingieren mas micronutrientes.

Como ya han explicado muy bien para adelazar cereales NINGUNO. Cuando se esta en peso el arroz es la excepcion. Y la patata si se tiene mucha actividad fisica.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 20:29 ----------




SofoR dijo:


> Y la gente que come de manera tradicional, según la pirámide de marras y están sanos y en su peso, como es posible? Genética?
> No son pocos precisamente



Evidentemente la genetica lo es todo en el manejo del azucar. Esos que estan delgados con la piramide nutricional suele ser de jovenes. A mas edad peor manejo del azucar. Antes o despues a todos le llega el momento que se acumulan los kilos y no saben el motivo ya que comen igual que hace años.

Con mas edad y la piramide tradicional lo unico que funciona es genetica, comer con moderacion y ejercicio. Es una lucha que se pierde cuando se baja la actividad fisica.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La paleo sirve tanto para perder como para ganar peso. Se gana masa muscular porque se ingiere en balance neto mas proteina y mas grasa. Y al substituir las calorias vacias de los cereales por verduras, tambien se ingieren mas micronutrientes.
> 
> Como ya han explicado muy bien para adelazar cereales NINGUNO. Cuando se esta en peso el arroz es la excepcion. Y la patata si se tiene mucha actividad fisica.
> 
> ...



El problema es que algunos pese a hacer paleo se hinchan a hidratos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Oct 2015)

ni patatas, ni avena, ni arroz...es que es muy dificil saber que comer hoy en dia...ya hemos dado un paso adelante, prescindiendo de fritos, hamburguesas, snacks, dulces, azúcar blanco, comida procesada, harina de trigo refinada, pasta, coca-colas, refrescos, leche desnatada etc.., pero el siguiente paso Yo personalmente lo veo muy complicado...creo que mi listón ya ha sido elevado a gran nivel...pero ese siguiente paso, me es muy dificil...por eso tal vez no puedo eliminar esa grasa rebelde de la barriga...prescindir de nada de hidratos, me es muy complicado..no me gusta mucho la verdura...si en cambio la fruta y las ensaladas....y de endulzante, miel natural de El Perello ó de Sant Guim de Freixenet, y al menos como cereales algo mas "sanos" y sin tanto gluten...maíz, centeno, espelta etc..,


----------



## Rauxa (4 Oct 2015)

SofoR dijo:


> Y la gente que come de manera tradicional, según la pirámide de marras y están sanos y en su peso, como es posible? Genética?
> No son pocos precisamente



Es que el abuso de azúcar puede comportar obesidad pero no tiene que ser así en todo el mundo.
Yo tengo un amigo que ahora hará 10 años se le diagnosticó diabetes.
El típico chico 10, alto, atractivo, portero de waterpolo, super mega definido, six-pack, cabello impoluto, dentadura perfecta... y comía según los preceptos oficiales (cereales, cereales y más cereales y cuidadín con pasarse con las protes y con las grasas). Pues de un día para otro, se desmayó y le diagnosticaron diabetes. 
O sea, a este amigo, el abuso del azúcar no le dió por engordar (tb es verdad que hacía mucho deporte), pero a los 25 años ha generado una diabetes.
Otros, tendrán mala dentadura y pelo demasiado fino, otros se quedarán demasiado delgados y medio encorvados, pareciendo enfermos (como yonkis en busca de droga), otros tendrán dermatitis, otros tendrán el colesterol alto, otros morirán de un ataque al corazón a los 50 años, mientras su familia no parará de repetir lo deportista que era, lo bien que comía y como se cuidaba y otros generarán un alzheimer, un parkinson o artritis antes de tiempo y otros no tendrán nada de eso y simplemente pesarán 30 kgs más de los que debieran.

No os dejéis engañar. El sobrepeso no lo es todo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Oct 2015)

ahora que hablamos de las grasas de calidad, una cosa que siempre me ha llamado la atención, es que antiguamente los payeses comían muchas grasas de cosecha propia, tocino y embutido de sus cerdos criados caseramente, frutas y verduras sin pesticidas y abonadas con estiércol animal, leche y quesos naturales de sus vacas, huevos de gallinas camperas, pan hecho por ellos en sus hornos, y casaulmente muchos morían prematuramente de embolias/ataques al corazón y colesterol a tope...sin ir mas lejos, mi bisabuelo y abuelos maternos, muertos con alrededor de 50-60 años...entonces es cuando me asaltan las dudas...comían bien y sano pero...:


----------



## Rauxa (4 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ahora que hablamos de las grasas de calidad, una cosa que siempre me ha llamado la atención, es que antiguamente los payeses comían muchas grasas de cosecha propia, tocino y embutido de sus cerdos criados caseramente, frutas y verduras sin pesticidas y abonadas con estiércol animal, leche y quesos naturales de sus vacas, huevos de gallinas camperas, pan hecho por ellos en sus hornos, y casaulmente muchos morían prematuramente de embolias/ataques al corazón y colesterol a tope...sin ir mas lejos, mi bisabuelo y abuelos maternos, muertos con alrededor de 50-60 años...entonces es cuando me asaltan las dudas...comían bien y sano pero...:



Es lo mismo que decía mi padre de los suyos.
Pero no tenía en cuenta la cantidad de pan que comían por ejemplo. Y dudo mucho que comieran mucha carne (esta era tan valiosa que era mejor venderla a buen precio). Y dudo mucho que comieran mucho pescado. Imagino que tb comerían mucha sopa de pan y ajo. Tortitas de harina, muchas conservas....
Todo lo que proviniera de las harinas era barato. Y la carne era un lujo y algo caro. Y te lo digo yo que mis abuelos maternos eran carniceros y casi no se la daban ni a sus propios hijos.

Obviamente tenían acceso a frutas, verduras, huevos frutos secos...pero tb comían muchos hidratos farinaceos y cosas enlatadas.

Además, hay otros factores: condiciones de vida muy duras, mucho frío, muchas horas de trabajo, trabajo muy duro, en zonas rurales poco acceso a médicos, medicinas...

Mi abuelo paterno (murciano, viviendo en la huerta toda la vida), no comía nunca aceite de oliva (decía que era veneno puro) y la imagen que tengo de él era: bocado de macarrones + bocado de pan + bocado de macarrones + bocado de pan.... Y cuando iba a recojar almendras, se llevaba siempre un bocadillo.
Eso sí, tenían la suerte de comer mucha fruta y grasa buena (como embutido bueno o carne, si se podían permitir el lujo).
Pero no considero que comieran tan y tan bien.


----------



## mecherito (4 Oct 2015)

Satori dijo:


> No mencionas cantidades, ni de esto ni de las frutas.
> 
> Insisto, haz una dieta cetogénica y si acaso, ejercicio aeróbico que trabaje las zonas donde quieres perder, y ya verás.



MAGUFO FLIPAO de la dietas DETECTED!!


----------



## Satori (4 Oct 2015)

mecherito dijo:


> MAGUFO FLIPAO de la dietas DETECTED!!



Sucnormal detected. Al ignore.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 22:13 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ahora que hablamos de las grasas de calidad, una cosa que siempre me ha llamado la atención, es que antiguamente los payeses comían muchas grasas de cosecha propia, tocino y embutido de sus cerdos criados caseramente, frutas y verduras sin pesticidas y abonadas con estiércol animal, leche y quesos naturales de sus vacas, huevos de gallinas camperas, pan hecho por ellos en sus hornos, y casaulmente muchos morían prematuramente de embolias/ataques al corazón y colesterol a tope...sin ir mas lejos, mi bisabuelo y abuelos maternos, muertos con alrededor de 50-60 años...entonces es cuando me asaltan las dudas...comían bien y sano pero...:



Los abuelos se hinchaban de pan, patatas, arroz etc. Y el consumo diario de tabaco y alcohol estaba por las nubes.

Y como bien han dicho ya, la vida era mucho más dura por entonces.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Oct 2015)

Siempre con rollos de regímenes... con tal de no hacer ejercicio hacen como las marujas y se ponen a dieta. 

Coman lo que tengan que comer y luego corran una milla cada día ya verán como no engordan.


----------



## Oscovita (4 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ahora que hablamos de las grasas de calidad, una cosa que siempre me ha llamado la atención, es que antiguamente los payeses comían muchas grasas de cosecha propia, tocino y embutido de sus cerdos criados caseramente, frutas y verduras sin pesticidas y abonadas con estiércol animal, leche y quesos naturales de sus vacas, huevos de gallinas camperas, pan hecho por ellos en sus hornos, y casaulmente muchos morían prematuramente de embolias/ataques al corazón y colesterol a tope...sin ir mas lejos, mi bisabuelo y abuelos maternos, muertos con alrededor de 50-60 años...entonces es cuando me asaltan las dudas...comían bien y sano pero...:



La grasa del cerdo es una explicacion o parte de ella a lo que dices. El embutido no es nada bueno abuar de el. Y con esto vuelvo al tema, las grasas SI son buenas pero dependiendo de cuales y las del cerdo menos las pata negra y sin abusar de ellas tampoco porque no son las mas saludables de todas pero si las que mas del cerdo..las del cerdo me da a mi que no lo son....Yo la grasa del cerdo la pongo muy en cuarentena no me fio nada, y conste que me encantan los embutidos me privan... y luego de lo que dices hay harinas y probablemente a diario y mansalva que no te joden el corazon directamente pero si otras cosas poco a poco y suma y sigue

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 22:39 ----------




Lintel mermáis dijo:


> ¿Y cuales son vuestras opiniones y experiencias sobre el consumo de arroz? ¿Veis imprescindible limitarlo igual que las harinas?



Me he hecho la misma pregunta y hoy por ejemplo he comido arroz en paella y como los miercoles arroz blanco.

Y estoy bajando.... En mi opinion sano si no se abusa y se toma como el pan a diario o lo hacen los asiaticos que es su pan. Pero no lo tomaria mas de lo que digo porque son carbohidratos puros. Yo no le quito el almidon.

A las harinas les he declarado la guerra pero como pasta una vez a la semana pero medio plato o racion de lo de antes..... Pero Pan casi nunca solo si salgo a tapear y como excepcion.

Mi consejo. Come arroz un dia o dos si quieres.... Harinas nada o como yo una vez a la semana y el pan evitalo totalmente al menos una temporada y veras...... Otra cosa es que soy panero a tope, me chifla crujientito de pueblo, etc.... Asi que calcula lo que me ha costado esto pero es mental,.... ya lo desprecio viendolo en la mesa que comen los demas... Me la pela

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 22:47 ----------




Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Siempre con rollos de regímenes... con tal de no hacer ejercicio hacen como las marujas y se ponen a dieta.
> 
> Coman lo que tengan que comer y luego corran una milla cada día ya verán como no engordan.



Mas falso que judas.... Hace 6-7 años me tire un invierno y primavera corriendo moderadamente la unica vez en mi vida que lo hice, entonces comia pastas azucar refinados en tes y bebidas y comidas y alcohol los fines de semana.... En todo ese tiempo baje 4 kilos que no es poco pero llegue a un punto que no bajaba mas ni de coña...... Eso que dices valdra para uno de veinte años seguro ...legados una edad ni de coña-..

He visto cerca de casa a gente de mediana edad treintañeros tios y tias que llevan corriendo meses y andando horas todos los dias y muchos siguen con sus tripas... Estan mas estilizados pero no consiguen bajar bien....ALIMENTACION CASI SEGURO.....

Evidentemente si corres 10 km todos los dias bajaras mas pero la mayoria no podemos hacer eso casi ni los findes por compromisos y trabajos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Oct 2015)

espaguetis y macarrones, los como de quinoa, trigo sarraceno o maíz...una vez/dos a la semana máximo...100 gr. con tomate natural y aceite oliva virgen extra...cada paquete vale un dineral...entre 2 y 4 € los 250gr...arroz basmati blanco ecologico, 75 gr., 2 veces por semana, pan de centeno, 2 rebanadas x 2 veces/semana...1 patata hervida, 2 veces semana...mi cena hoy ha sido pure de patata y calabaza y un puñado de almendras crudas naturales...y una cucharadita de miel natural...


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Oct 2015)

Oscovita dijo:


> La grasa del cerdo es una explicacion o parte de ella a lo que dices. El embutido no es nada bueno abuar de el. Y con esto vuelvo al tema, las grasas SI son buenas pero dependiendo de cuales y las del cerdo menos las pata negra y sin abusar de ellas tampoco porque no son las mas saludables de todas pero si las que mas del cerdo..las del cerdo me da a mi que no lo son....Yo la grasa del cerdo la pongo muy en cuarentena no me fio nada, y conste que me encantan los embutidos me privan... y luego de lo que dices hay harinas y probablemente a diario y mansalva que no te joden el corazon directamente pero si otras cosas poco a poco y suma y sigue
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 22:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Se que cuesta cambiar el chip pero las grasas, sea de cerdo, sea aceite de oliva, sean mantequillas, sea de pescado o la de los frutos secos no tienes que preocuparte de cuanta tomes.

Cualquier cereal a diario si te debe de preocupar. El arroz es el unico cereal que no produce practicamente ningun problema y se puede quedar en la dieta uno o dos dias a la semana.

Por supuesto si la mayor parte de la grasa de tu dieta procede de aceite de oliva y cualquier fuente de omega 3 perfecto, pero las grasas saturadas son importantes en la dieta y no hay que tenerle ningun miedo.

Los daños cardiovasculares y oseos los produce el azucar y las harinas no le deis mas vueltas.

Esa gente mayor que ha tenido problemas de salud al final de su vida no olvideis que aun llegaron a tener demasiada azucar y cereales muy procesados en su despensa. Y demasiada leche porque les decian qua habia que tomarse un litro al dia con la cantidad de lactosa que supone eso diariamente, y alguna galletita ... azucar everywhere.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 00:19 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> El problema es que algunos pese a hacer paleo se hinchan a hidratos.



A ver eso es un oximoron. Si haces paleo no es lo que comes es lo que dejas de comer. Entended de una vez que la paleo no es una dieta, solo te indica que alimentos debes eliminar por ser del neolitico o muy procesados. Si tomas esos alimentos no estas haciendo paleo.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 00:31 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ni patatas, ni avena, ni arroz...es que es muy dificil saber que comer hoy en dia...ya hemos dado un paso adelante, prescindiendo de fritos, hamburguesas, snacks, dulces, azúcar blanco, comida procesada, harina de trigo refinada, pasta, coca-colas, refrescos, leche desnatada etc.., pero el siguiente paso Yo personalmente lo veo muy complicado...creo que mi listón ya ha sido elevado a gran nivel...pero ese siguiente paso, me es muy dificil...por eso tal vez no puedo eliminar esa grasa rebelde de la barriga...prescindir de nada de hidratos, me es muy complicado..no me gusta mucho la verdura...si en cambio la fruta y las ensaladas....y de endulzante, miel natural de El Perello ó de Sant Guim de Freixenet, y al menos como cereales algo mas "sanos" y sin tanto gluten...maíz, centeno, espelta etc..,



Esa es la gran barrera que tiene mucha gente, que no le gusta la verdura.

Aqui no se trata de dejar de tomar hidratos, sino de tomar los hidratos correctos y mas grasa.

A parte de su mayor o menor IG de esos cereales que mencionas, esque los cereales contienen una gran cantidad de substancias que no deben de estar en el organismo a diario.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Se que cuesta cambiar el chip pero las grasas, sea de cerdo, sea aceite de oliva, sean mantequillas, sea de pescado o la de los frutos secos no tienes que preocuparte de cuanta tomes.
> 
> Cualquier cereal a diario si te debe de preocupar. El arroz es el unico cereal que no produce practicamente ningun problema y se puede quedar en la dieta uno o dos dias a la semana.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, que parece que te has liao con esto de la Paleo.
La paleo no es una dieta. Simplemente es un concepto a partir del cual nos podemos basar. Como bien dices no se trata tanto de lo que comemos, sino de lo que no comemos. Eliminamos todos los farinaceos y procesados.

A partir de ahí: yo puedo hacer una paleo alta en hidratos o baja. Alta en grasas o baja. Alta en protes o baja. 
Que uno coma muchos hidratos no significa que estos sean procesados. Donde carajo ves tú el oximorón? Los hidratos son algo más que macarrones y pan.

Hay muchos veganos que siguen una paleo. Y obviamente esta es alta en hidratos.
Yo sigo la paleo desde hace 10 años y muchos de mis amigos en estos últimos tiempos tb. Pero muchos de ellos no terminan de ver resultados y en parte es por la cantidad de hidratos que se meten.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que parece que te has liao con esto de la Paleo.
> La paleo no es una dieta. Simplemente es un concepto a partir del cual nos podemos basar. Como bien dices no se trata tanto de lo que comemos, sino de lo que no comemos. Eliminamos todos los farinaceos y procesados.
> 
> A partir de ahí: yo puedo hacer una paleo alta en hidratos o baja. Alta en grasas o baja. Alta en protes o baja.
> ...



Perdona pero tu frase 'alta en hidratos' sin concretar nada mas, ha hecho que pensase que te referias a metiendo algunos de esos cereales tan de moda ultimamente porque no tienen gluten (espelta, quinoa, etc).

Esta claro que la paleo es muy moldeable y se puede hacer de muchas maneras. Sinceramente, una vez quitados los farinaceos, azucar y procesados, no soy capaz de ver mucho problema comas lo que comas.

Mi fisio es paleo version cuasi vegana. Corre maratones, es fibra pura, quiza demasiado delgado para mi gusto. Come mucha verdura y se pone fino a aceite de oliva, aguacates, cacao puro, esta claro que grasa buena no le falta. Algo de proteina de huevo toma.

Lo que si veria absurdo y contraproducente seria dejar los cereales y no meter grasas. El cuerpo se quedaria sin energia.

Consumir poca proteina animal no acabo de verlo malo, no consumir ninguna lleva a la larga a necesitar suplementos vitaminicos. Eso ya no lo veo claro.


----------



## Oscovita (5 Oct 2015)

Ahora me gustaria preguntaros que pasa con los lacteos, si son pasables o no cuando restringes el azucar, procesados, alcohol y farinaceos.

Y cuales son sus problemas ¿inflamacion, se metabolizan mal?.

Por supuesto lo que tomaria seria leche, queso curado y quizas de vez en cuando algun yogur.

¿Por que los restringis los que lo haceis siempre y cuando no se tenga intolerancia?


Lo de las grasas es cierto y asi lo creo pero en cuanto a la del cerdo no lo tengo tan claro como la grasa trans... quiero decir que creo que hay grasa de calidad y que no y que la del cerdo probablemente mantener su consumo años y años no traiga nada bueno, asi como la del aceite de oliva si lo haga.
Tambien creo que no es lo mismo azucar refinada que la azucar de la fruta creo que el organismo la asimila diferente. Eso creo aunque sean parecidas. Si tomas 5 piezas de frutas todos los dias con ig alto pues evidentemente no sera muy sano a la larga.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Oct 2015)

Oscovita dijo:


> Ahora me gustaria preguntaros que pasa con los lacteos, si son pasables o no cuando restringes el azucar, procesados, alcohol y farinaceos.
> 
> Y cuales son sus problemas ¿inflamacion, se metabolizan mal?.
> 
> ...



Esto de la leche es un tema que es muy discutible, pero como aqui se viene a opinar opino:

- Leche fresca: En la edad adulta jamas. Si te toca la loteria genetica de que no tienes intolerancias, alergias...en España es un 50% de que te de algun problema. Si eres lacteotolerante aun queda la lactosa. La concentracion de ese azucar en la leche de vaca esta diseñada para engordar terneros, no te digo mas. Ataca el esmalte dental y descalcifica mas que el teorico calcio que aporta.

- Los fermentados y quesos curados: Si estas en el 50% que tolera los lacteos, queda la proteina y la grasa, a priori no veo problema.

En teoria dan menos problemas los quesos de cabra y oveja, pero al primer sintoma de malas digestiones o inflamacion de tripa no los incluiria en mi dieta.

En una paleo se dejan totalmente durante un par de meses y se reintroducen a ver como sientan.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (5 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esto de la leche es un tema que es muy discutible, pero como aqui se viene a opinar opino:
> 
> - Leche fresca: En la edad adulta jamas. Si te toca la loteria genetica de que no tienes intolerancias, alergias...en España es un 50% de que te de algun problema. Si eres lacteotolerante aun queda la lactosa. La concentracion de ese azucar en la leche de vaca esta diseñada para engordar terneros, no te digo mas. Ataca el esmalte dental y descalcifica mas que el teorico calcio que aporta.
> 
> ...



Bueno, el otro día estuve mirando y en la cornisa cantábrica el 90% de la gente tiene la encima necesaria para procesar la lactosa.


----------



## Satori (5 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ..mi cena hoy ha sido pure de patata y calabaza y un puñado de almendras crudas naturales...y una cucharadita de miel natural...



No le extrañe si no puede adelgazar si hace esas cenas. La ventaja es que la digestión de los HC produce sueño, así que supongo dormirá muy bien.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (5 Oct 2015)

Satori dijo:


> No le extrañe si no puede adelgazar si hace esas cenas. La ventaja es que la digestión de los HC produce sueño, así que supongo dormirá muy bien.



Yo hacia cenas parecidas pero acompañadas de huevos y carne. Patatas no, pero calabaza si comia mucho. Para mi esta claro que todos los hidratos no son iguales. La miel mientras queria adelgazar algun dia con el cafe con chocolate, pero no todos.

Los mismos hidratos (buenos) acompañados de aceite de oliva la teoria dice que les baja el IG. Y para mi en la practica adelgazaba mucho y iba combinando brocoli, coliflor, espinacas, y muchos dias boniato o calabaza. Todo ello bien regado de aceite de oliva.

Yo le digo a la gente que para adelgazar hay que comer mucho y mas grasa y me miran mal.:XX:

Pd. a continuación les digo que siempre que no prueben un gramo de azucar.


----------



## Satori (5 Oct 2015)

Quitarse de azúcares por un mes. Video narrativo.

Guy gives up added sugar and alcohol for 1 month - YouTube


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Oct 2015)

Satori dijo:


> No le extrañe si no puede adelgazar si hace esas cenas. La ventaja es que la digestión de los HC produce sueño, así que supongo dormirá muy bien.



no mucho, la verdad...:...¿ ahora es malo la patata y la calabaza ?...la Virgen...::


----------



## Satori (5 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> no mucho, la verdad...:...¿ ahora es malo la patata y la calabaza ?...la Virgen...::



no he dicho que sean malos...salvo si se quiere adelgazar.

Una vez que el peso sea el adecuado, se pueden tomar con moderación. Y preferiblemente a la hora de comer, no de cenar.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> *Yo hacia cenas parecidas pero acompañadas de huevos y carne. Patatas no, pero calabaza si comia mucho. Para mi esta claro que todos los hidratos no son iguales. La miel mientras queria adelgazar algun dia con el cafe con chocolate, pero no todos.
> 
> Los mismos hidratos (buenos) acompañados de aceite de oliva la teoria dice que les baja el IG. Y para mi en la practica adelgazaba mucho y iba combinando brocoli, coliflor, espinacas, y muchos dias boniato o calabaza. Todo ello bien regado de aceite de oliva.
> 
> ...



Como hagas deporte y no consumas carbohidratos regularmente lo llevas claro, todos los deportistas consumen cantidad de ellos pero igual están todos equivocados y los que acertais sois los del Internet.

Lo de adelgazar reduciendo los carbohidratos parece que lo hayan descubierto ahora pero es ya muy viejo, son cosas drásticas que a largo plazo te pueden meter en problemas. Deporte regular y alimentación variada y sana es la clave alejándose de bollería industrial y comida basura.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Oct 2015)

Satori dijo:


> no he dicho que sean malos...salvo si se quiere adelgazar.
> 
> Una vez que el peso sea el adecuado, se pueden tomar con moderación. Y preferiblemente a la hora de comer, no de cenar.



Vamos a ser exactos, una paleo bien hecha se debe de comer:
- Carne todas. Aconsejable casqueria.
- Pescado y marisco todos. Cuanto mas azul por el omega 3 mejor.
- Grasas buenas, aceite de oliva, aguacates, mantequillas, grasa animal y de pescado.
- Verduras todas.
- Tuberculos poco feculentos, eso deja fuera la patata. Dentro el boniato, chirivia, zanahoria, calabaza...
- Frutos secos todos. A diario...
- Frutas de temporada. Tropicales ninguna. Una o dos piezas como mucho al dia.
- Bebidas cafe y Te. Algun zumo con toda la pulpa sin abusar y cuenta como la pieza de fruta del dia.
- Cereales ninguno. Arroz como excepcion cuando ya no quieres adelgazar.
- Legumbres ninguna.
- Azucar y edulcorantes ninguno. Excepciones miel y estevia.
- Lacteos ninguno.
- Comida procesada ninguna.

Luego ya con el tiempo se puede ir matizando y ampliando alguna excepcion.

Pero no hay ser humano que no adelgace comiendo asi, y gane masa muscular con mas facilidad.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 21:49 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Como hagas deporte y no consumas carbohidratos regularmente lo llevas claro, todos los deportistas consumen cantidad de ellos pero igual están todos equivocados y los que acertais sois los del Internet.
> 
> Lo de adelgazar reduciendo los carbohidratos parece que lo hayan descubierto ahora pero es ya muy viejo, son cosas drásticas que a largo plazo te pueden meter en problemas. Deporte regular y alimentación variada y sana es la clave alejándose de bollería industrial y comida basura.
> 
> Saludos.



Aqui la gran diferencia esta en distinguir que hidratos se deben de consumir y cuales no. De eso va este hilo. Si te das cuenta hablamos de no consumir harinas no de no consumir hidratos.

Estuve dos meses con una aplicacion contabilizadora de alimentos y mas o menos la cosa me salia: 1/3 hidratos-1/3 proteinas - 1/3 grasas.

Eso sin probar un gramo de harinas ni cereales.


----------



## Oscovita (6 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como hagas deporte y no consumas carbohidratos regularmente lo llevas claro, todos los deportistas consumen cantidad de ellos pero igual están todos equivocados y los que acertais sois los del Internet.
> 
> Lo de adelgazar reduciendo los carbohidratos parece que lo hayan descubierto ahora pero es ya muy viejo, son cosas drásticas que a largo plazo te pueden meter en problemas. Deporte regular y alimentación variada y sana es la clave alejándose de bollería industrial y comida basura.
> 
> Saludos.



Nadie ha dicho no tomar nada de hidratos sino cambiar la fuente que te los da y si minimizar la toma pero no eliminarlos.

Si te remiras el hilo ya han hablado sobre deportistas que no toman los hidratos con farinaceos y minimizan el azucar.


----------



## Oscovita (6 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vamos a ser exactos, una paleo bien hecha se debe de comer:
> - Carne todas. Aconsejable casqueria.
> - Pescado y marisco todos. Cuanto mas azul por el omega 3 mejor.
> - Grasas buenas, aceite de oliva, aguacates, mantequillas, grasa animal y de pescado.
> ...




Las frutas tropicales no son recomendables por el azucar o indice glucemico? Yo tomo un aguacate o dos a la semana , media papaya cada dos semanas mas o menos y un mango o dos a la semana mas o menos. Tomo 2 piezas de fruta a veces tres. ¿Mucha azucar pal body?

Joer es que los aguacates tienen muchos nutrientes y la papaya y el mango para el tema digestivo y vitaminarse son cuasiperfectos.

-Otra cosa, las legumbres ¿muchos hidratos? tomo judias pintas y alguna vez alubias. Pensaba que las legumbres eran recomendadas en la paleo con moderacion. Digamos que a las legumbres las tenia como a los frutos secos en la paleo pero con mucha mas moderacion, pero eso que no tomarlas casi nunca....no me lo sabia.

Se que hablas de Paleo mas o menos estricta pero yo es para cerciorarme bien de cada cosa. No soy paleo, pero quiero digamos imitarla un poco.


----------



## pistacho2 (6 Oct 2015)

La clave es empezar a mirar los envases. Lo siguiente es que descubres que TODO tiene azùcares a punta pala, y empiezas a comer Y BEBER mucha menos mierda envasada. Y ahí bajas de cojones. 

Yo no le veo grandes problemas a las harinas si se toman con juicio. No me jodas, me quitas el pan y la pasta y me jodes vivo...La gracia es moderar y sustituir cuando no es imprescindible, no decir ''no vuelvo a comerme un pedazo bocata de tortilla con alioli en la vida''.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2015)

Oscovita dijo:


> Las frutas tropicales no son recomendables por el azucar o indice glucemico? Yo tomo un aguacate o dos a la semana , media papaya cada dos semanas mas o menos y un mango o dos a la semana mas o menos. Tomo 2 piezas de fruta a veces tres. ¿Mucha azucar pal body?
> 
> Joer es que los aguacates tienen muchos nutrientes y la papaya y el mango para el tema digestivo y vitaminarse son cuasiperfectos.
> 
> ...



Exacto las tropicales tienen muchisima azucar, eso no quita que te tomes alguna, a diario mejor no, pero eso lo dejaria para cuando se haya llegado al peso deseado. La excepcion siendo fruta tropical es el aguacate, que es una fruta que no es dulce y tiene gran cantidad de grasa de calidad. Esta se debe de incluir en cualquier dieta.

Las legumbres como base de la alimentacion para nada. Roban minerales de la dieta (calcio, hierro, zinc, etc) y es un alimento que hay que cocerlo horas y aun asi produce digestiones muy pesadas. Las legumbres no tiene nada de paleo. Para incluir en la dieta cuando lleves un tiempo sin tomarlas y ver como sientan, pero nunca como alimento frecuente.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 08:52 ----------




pistacho2 dijo:


> La clave es empezar a mirar los envases. Lo siguiente es que descubres que TODO tiene azùcares a punta pala, y empiezas a comer Y BEBER mucha menos mierda envasada. Y ahí bajas de cojones.
> 
> Yo no le veo grandes problemas a las harinas si se toman con juicio. No me jodas, me quitas el pan y la pasta y me jodes vivo...La gracia es moderar y sustituir cuando no es imprescindible, no decir ''no vuelvo a comerme un pedazo bocata de tortilla con alioli en la vida''.



Evidentemente el azucar que lleva todo lo procesado, especialmente las bebidas carbonatadas, es una plaga moderna. Quitas eso y muy posiblemente quitas mas de la mitad del azucar que mucha gente ingiere a diario. Eso siempre es bueno.

Lo de las harinas es como todo, juegan mucho los factores geneticos. Hay gente que con la edad va generando resistencia a la insulina, y con muy poca cantidad de harinas y azucar les genera problemas de salud.

Esas personas que no comen mucho pero les cuesta controlar el peso, o ya cuando empiezan a tener algunos problemas mas serios de salud: Soprepeso severo, colesterol alto, principio de diabetes y otras enfermedades metabolicas. Esas personas no se lo deberian pensar y dejarlas radicalmente.


----------



## Funciovago (6 Oct 2015)

Frutas con bajo IG y de temporada: aguacates, frutas, moras, frambuesas...

El aguacate como bien han dicho es uno de los mejores alimentos por la cantidad de nutrientes y bajo IG, a la gente le asusta por la grasa que tiene, ellos se lo pierden.


----------



## Johnny Drama (6 Oct 2015)

Entiendo q la patata no es recomendable pero la calabaza si.



Un crema de calabaza, cebolla, calabacín, pimiento verde, aceite de oliva y agua seria recomendable para cenar, no?



Respecto a frutos secos, pone que a diario, pero si se quiere bajar de peso quizás sea mejor restringirlo, no?



Y porque son malas las bebidas light? Por ejemplo la coca cola zero. No tiene calorías ni azucares. Es por los edulcorantes? Que problema hay con ellos?



Gracias y Un Saludo


----------



## Funciovago (6 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Entiendo q la patata no es recomendable pero la calabaza si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beber light es beber cancer, porque llevan aspartamo, pudiendo beber agua de grifo, para que beber basura que encima te cuesta dinero.

Pero yo no voy a decir a nadie lo que tiene que hacer, cada uno que se joda la salud como quiera y que pierda dinero en lo que decida, ante todo libertad.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Entiendo q la patata no es recomendable pero la calabaza si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo entiendo que con las bebidas edulcoradas hay que aplicar el principio de precaución.

Actualmente está de moda el contar calorías. 0 calorías = 0 efectos sobre el cuerpo. ¿Es eso cierto? Dejando de lado si los edulcorantes son o no sustancias seguras (parece que sí) esto sólo nos indica que no son tóxicas, esto es, que no son veneno.

Pero, ¿cómo afecta una bebida edulcorada al apetito? ¿Afecta acaso de alguna forma? ¿Afecta al metabolismo? ¿Afecta a cómo el cuerpo procesa otros alimentos? *PUES NO SE SABE*. Sí, señores, esa es la verdad como con tantas otras cosas que hoy en día se comen... No se sabe casi nada... Yo CREO que deben tener un efecto muy pequeño, casi despreciable... PERO NO LO SÉ. 

Lo peor de todo es que NADIE LO SABE.

Yo siempre digo que sólo bebo bebidas con más de diez mil años de "prueba" en seres humanos: agua, cerveza y vino :Baile:


----------



## Rauxa (6 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo entiendo que con las bebidas edulcoradas hay que aplicar el principio de precaución.
> 
> Actualmente está de moda el contar calorías. 0 calorías = 0 efectos sobre el cuerpo. ¿Es eso cierto? Dejando de lado si los edulcorantes son o no sustancias seguras (parece que sí) esto sólo nos indica que no son tóxicas, esto es, que no son veneno.
> 
> ...



Sí que se sabe, sí. Beba usted una coca cola light al día y en unas semanas nos cuenta.
Principio de precaución???? Con las frutas podemos ir con el ppio de precaución por el hecho de sí realmente podemos abusar de ellas o no o si los diabéticos es mejor que la consuman de una forma u otra. Pero el concepto fruta, es sano.
Pero las bebidas azucaradas????????????
Lo que pasa que la industria alimentaria es muy potente y algo tan obvio como eso, mucha gente no lo ve.

El conteo de calorías es algo desfasado y que no ha demostrado mucha utilidad. Que uno ingiera más calorías no significa que se gane peso. El cuerpo no es una máquina tan fácil de utilizar como: calorías que entran, calorías que salen". Es algo más complejo.

El azúcar en sí, tiene pocas calorías y sus efectos son muy negativos.

Aunque comamos alimentos light no significa que adelgacemos ni que estemos más sanos. A un alimento light le quitan la grasa (que es lo bueno) y le ponen un tipo de azúcar para que sepa a algo. Y aunque en el cómputo global sean menos calorías, ese alimento nos perjudicará más que no beneficiará. 

Una coca cola no lleva nada de bueno. NADA.
Pasa algo si yo ingiero una coca cola esporádicamente? Pues seguramente no.
Eso significa que es sano? Pues NO.

El veneno no está en la dosis, sino en el alimento en sí. Una coca cola es mala. 5 son peor. 

Tengo sed? Pues agua. Que he estado mucho rato sudando y necesito sales? Pues agua+ sales (naturales). 
Igual de malo la coca cola que un aquarius o gatorade.

Que alguien, estas alturas de la película pueda decir que la coca cola light no se sabe si es mala o no.... Para empezar su "receta" es un misterio, y segundo, sólo hay que mirar sus ingredientes.

Es como ahora, que salen artículos diciendo lo sano que es la cerveza. Y que la tripa cervecera no tiene nada que ver con la cerveza. Estudios obviamente, pagados por la industria cervecera. Los dietistas están en pie de guerra.

Y si entráis en alguna web relacionada con alguna entidad de dietistas-nutricionistas o sabéis de alguna congreso relacionado con el tema, siempre veréis a coca cola, patrocinando el evento.

A partir de ahí, si alguien cree que la coca cola puede ser algo sano, allá él.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sí que se sabe, sí. Beba usted una coca cola light al día y en unas semanas nos cuenta.
> Principio de precaución???? Con las frutas podemos ir con el ppio de precaución por el hecho de sí realmente podemos abusar de ellas o no o si los diabéticos es mejor que la consuman de una forma u otra. Pero el concepto fruta, es sano.
> Pero las bebidas azucaradas????????????
> Lo que pasa que la industria alimentaria es muy potente y algo tan obvio como eso, mucha gente no lo ve.
> ...



Creo que no me has entendido, con "principio de precaución" me refiero a que, dado que "no se sabe", lo correcto es NO TOMARLA.

En cambio los "DIETISTAS" van por ahí recomendando alegremente tomar bebidas light porque "tienen cero calorías". Eso es lo que critico. No obstante, no puedo afirmar que las bebidas light son perjudiciales o engordan. No hay pruebas sólidas del ello. ienso:


----------



## Rauxa (6 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Creo que no me has entendido, con "principio de precaución" me refiero a que, dado que "no se sabe", lo correcto es NO TOMARLA.
> 
> En cambio los "DIETISTAS" van por ahí recomendando alegremente tomar bebidas light porque "tienen cero calorías". Eso es lo que critico. No obstante, no puedo afirmar que las bebidas light son perjudiciales o engordan. No hay pruebas sólidas del ello. ienso:



Sí que hay pruebas, sí. Empezando por la ciencia de la evidencia.
Coca cola lleva más de 100 años y sí que se sabe lo que hace y lo que no.
Otra cosa, repito, es que la industria de la alimentación, no quiera demonizar este producto por los intereses que hay en él.
Y te doy la razón en que muchos dietistas no sabe por donde les entra el aire.

Pero no confundamos a la gente en que no sabemos si la coca cola 0, es buena o no, pq me entra la risa.

Dame una estudio científico que diga que no se sabe si la coca cola light es buena o no. No hay. Tp hay ninguno que diga que es buena. Y miles que dicen que es mala.

A partir de ahí, el que tu opines que no se sabe....8:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sí que hay pruebas, sí. Empezando por la ciencia de la evidencia.
> Coca cola lleva más de 100 años y sí que se sabe lo que hace y lo que no.
> Otra cosa, repito, es que la industria de la alimentación, no quiera demonizar este producto por los intereses que hay en él.
> Y te doy la razón en que muchos dietistas no sabe por donde les entra el aire.
> ...



No tengo constancia de estudios que prueben que las bebidas light son malas (aunque yo creo que lo son, eh).


----------



## Rauxa (6 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No tengo constancia de estudios que prueben que las bebidas light son malas (aunque yo creo que lo son, eh).



Estudios hay miles pero no todo el mundo puede acceder al PubMed.

Enlazo alguna noticia que se hace eco de alguno de estos estudios:

Estudio derriba el mito: Bebidas light contribuyen al incremento de grasa abdominal | Vida Sana
Las bebidas
¡Atención! Estudio comprueba que las bebidas light hacen engordar - Biut.cl
Un estudio desvela que los refrescos light causan un severo aumento del perímetro de la cintura - ANTENA 3 TV


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Oct 2015)

¿ tampoco legumbres ?...hoy lentejas con verduras he zampado...Yo lo difícil lo veo en los desayunos...es complicado comerte una zanahoria y un huevo duro para desayunar a las 7...no puedo con ello...


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Entiendo q la patata no es recomendable pero la calabaza si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya imagino que no se ha leido las cuarenta paginas del hilo, pero le hago un resumen en base a sus preguntas.

La crema de verduras que nos menciona totalmente saludable, todo hidratos de buena calidad. NO se corte con el aceite dr oliva.

Los frutos secos contienen mucha grasa y ya lo hemos explicado muchas veces en el hilo pero lo repito: LAS GRASAS NO ENGORDAN. Para mantener peso mucha grasa y ninguna azucar ni farinaceos.
Los frutos secow son fuente de calcio y otros minerales por eso se deben tomar a diario. Sin preocuparse de las calorias que eso es un cuento chino.

LOs edulcorantes producen el mismo pico de insulina que el azucar, por lo tanto ENGORDAN IGUAL QUE EL AZUCAR. Esa es otra de las grandes mentiras de la industria alimentaria.
Aparte son substancias quimicas bastante sospechosas, aspartamo, sacarinas, etc.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 19:55 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Sí que se sabe, sí. Beba usted una coca cola light al día y en unas semanas nos cuenta.
> Principio de precaución???? Con las frutas podemos ir con el ppio de precaución por el hecho de sí realmente podemos abusar de ellas o no o si los diabéticos es mejor que la consuman de una forma u otra. Pero el concepto fruta, es sano.
> Pero las bebidas azucaradas????????????
> Lo que pasa que la industria alimentaria es muy potente y algo tan obvio como eso, mucha gente no lo ve.
> ...



YO era consumidor compulsivo de coca cola zero, la jodia es realmente adictiva. Estoy convencido de que era gran parte de la culpable de mi sobrepeso y de otros problema de salid que arrastre años. ME acidificaba la orina provocandome inflamaciones de aparato urinario, dolores musculares, la consumia por litros.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 19:57 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Creo que no me has entendido, con "principio de precaución" me refiero a que, dado que "no se sabe", lo correcto es NO TOMARLA.
> 
> En cambio los "DIETISTAS" van por ahí recomendando alegremente tomar bebidas light porque "tienen cero calorías". Eso es lo que critico. No obstante, no puedo afirmar que las bebidas light son perjudiciales o engordan. No hay pruebas sólidas del ello. ienso:



A muchos dietistas habria que colgarlos de un pino, por vendehumos, y sacaperras.


----------



## Johnny Drama (6 Oct 2015)

Muchas Gracias Karlos!!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ tampoco legumbres ?...hoy lentejas con verduras he zampado...Yo lo difícil lo veo en los desayunos...es complicado comerte una zanahoria y un huevo duro para desayunar a las 7...no puedo con ello...



A ver te y cacao puro y miel, Huevos con tocino como toda la vida y si quiere hasta un zumo de naranja, no es tan dificil.

Mi preferido: cafe americano con mucho mucho cacao y un poco de miel y unas cortadas del jamon iberico pillando la parte del tocino. Sales de casa con una sonrisa.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 20:04 ----------




Johnny Drama dijo:


> Muchas Gracias Karlos!!!



De nada majo!!

Los de bimbo me van enviar a un negro empapado en crack:XX:


----------



## Johnny Drama (6 Oct 2015)

> Mi preferido: cafe americano con mucho mucho cacao y un poco de miel



Ya que estoy. Te haces el café normal y en la taza misma le echas cacao 100%?
Eso está bueno?


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Ya que estoy. Te haces el café normal y en la taza misma le echas cacao 100%?
> Eso está bueno?



Si claro cualquier cafe vale el tipico de cafetera italiana, los de capsulas se pueden hacer largos incluso los hay solubles 100% arabica que para el que los toma largos estan realmente buenos.

Le añades dos buenas cucharadas con colmo de cacao 100% y miel al gusto. Bueno no, buenisimo y te pone las pilas sin meter el pico de insulina que produce la leche mañanera.


----------



## Pumuki15 (6 Oct 2015)

Interesante hilo. 

Me cuesta creer que cafe con cacao esté bueno. Ya probé lo del te con cacao y eso es un barrizal, que ni te, ni nada... El te con miel, pero con cacao me parece un invento no apto para la mayoria.

Enviado desde mi G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (6 Oct 2015)

Pumuki15 dijo:


> Interesante hilo.
> 
> Me cuesta creer que cafe con cacao esté bueno. Ya probé lo del te con cacao y eso es un barrizal, que ni te, ni nada... El te con miel, pero con cacao me parece un invento no apto para la mayoria.
> 
> Enviado desde mi G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk



Normalmente cuando pides un café, te dan una de esas chocolatinas. No es tan raro el binomio café-cacao.

Yo me tomo un café solo y una onza de chocolate puro, pero no había pensado en mezclarlo.
Este verano estuve en costa rica y me compre cacao en polvo 100% puro. Aprovecharé 
Y con ghee.
A ver si reviento 8:


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2015)

Pumuki15 dijo:


> Interesante hilo.
> 
> Me cuesta creer que cafe con cacao esté bueno. Ya probé lo del te con cacao y eso es un barrizal, que ni te, ni nada... El te con miel, pero con cacao me parece un invento no apto para la mayoria.
> 
> Enviado desde mi G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk



HAy un te con canela de bolsita que ee especialmente apto para la mezcla. Y el cafe con cacao es algo bastante parecido al conocido capuccino. Tambien le pega a este la canela.

Y en mi humilde opinion, si eres de los que le gusta el chocolate amargo de toda la vida, el cacao esta bueno con todo. Conozco gente que no le gusta el chocolate de ningun tipo y para mi son marcianos.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 21:05 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Normalmente cuando pides un café, te dan una de esas chocolatinas. No es tan raro el binomio café-cacao.
> 
> Yo me tomo un café solo y una onza de chocolate puro, pero no había pensado en mezclarlo.
> Este verano estuve en costa rica y me compre cacao en polvo 100% puro. Aprovecharé
> ...



La mantequilla ghee tiene un sabor como a vainilla, curiosamente no he probado a hacer la mezcla con el cafe y el cacao. Eso debe de ser un hipercapuccino premium)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver te y cacao puro y miel, Huevos con tocino como toda la vida y si quiere hasta un zumo de naranja, no es tan dificil.
> 
> Mi preferido: cafe americano con mucho mucho cacao y un poco de miel y unas cortadas del jamon iberico pillando la parte del tocino. Sales de casa con una sonrisa.
> 
> ...



y para acompañar los huevos con tocino ¿ un poquito de pan de maíz ? ó ¿ centeno ?...


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> y para acompañar los huevos con tocino ¿ un poquito de pan de maíz ? ó ¿ centeno ?...



Ya se que las costubres milenarias de comer pan con todo no se pueden cambiar de un dia a otro, pero por Tutatis mandar a tomar por culo los cereales al menos una temporada:´(

Os aseguro que despues no apetece tanto el pan.

Para los nostalgicos del pan hay una receta de pan paleo con claras de huevo y harina de almendra, pero se puede vivir perfectamente sin.

Para acompañar el tocino puede valer mas tocino )


----------



## Qui (6 Oct 2015)

Sólo entro para dar las gracias. Unos días después del inicio de este hilo he eliminado harinas y azúcar (solo lo tomo un día o dos a la semana al desayunar con amigos) y me encuentro mucho mejor a pesar de no ser demasiado radical (como patatas cuando toca, le pongo miel siempre al café...)
A pesar de eso y de ponerme morado a grasa gracias a Karlos Smith (tomo toda la grasa de la carne, mucho aceite de oliva en la ensalada, mantequilla en el café de la mañana pata darle grasa al cuerpo como energía...) estoy perdiendo peso como nunca. Ya llevo perdidos más de 7 kilazos en estos días sin cambiar para nada mi actividad diaria ni hacer deporte. 
Sólo tiene una pega, mi mujer está empezando a odiar me. Me pongo morado a comer, me como la grasa de mi plato y del suyo y pierdo peso como ella no lo ha perdido nunca


----------



## MAUSER (6 Oct 2015)

Yo hace menos de un año que eliminé harinas, leches y derivados, arroces, legumbres, etc, (paleo que le dicen) y aumenté grasas, proteínas y verduras y ahora a mis 50 años veo mis abdominales por primera vez en mi vida, sin hacer ejercicios de abdominales. Y eso que cuando era joven siempre estaba corriendo y haciendo deporte, pesas, ciclismo, de todo, pero esa barriguilla de los platazos de macarrones y pizzas estuvo ahí siempre.

He renunciado a muchas cosas menos al chocolate, pero creo que todo a lo que he renunciado me compensa.


Oyeeee no me paga la casa paleo, tu come lo que te de la gana.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2015)

Qui dijo:


> Sólo entro para dar las gracias. Unos días después del inicio de este hilo he eliminado harinas y azúcar (solo lo tomo un día o dos a la semana al desayunar con amigos) y me encuentro mucho mejor a pesar de no ser demasiado radical (como patatas cuando toca, le pongo miel siempre al café...)
> A pesar de eso y de ponerme morado a grasa gracias a Karlos Smith (tomo toda la grasa de la carne, mucho aceite de oliva en la ensalada, mantequilla en el café de la mañana pata darle grasa al cuerpo como energía...) estoy perdiendo peso como nunca. Ya llevo perdidos más de 7 kilazos en estos días sin cambiar para nada mi actividad diaria ni hacer deporte.
> Sólo tiene una pega, mi mujer está empezando a odiar me. Me pongo morado a comer, me como la grasa de mi plato y del suyo y pierdo peso como ella no lo ha perdido nunca



No hay de que hamijo conforero )
Me lo tomo como algo personal. Hace tres años estaba hecho una mierda, nada grave pero jodido, con visitas a varios medicos que me daban tratamientos paliativos y ni uno solo ni se le ocurrio mencionar ni media palabra sobre alimentacion. Ni el alergologo, ni el urologo, ni el trumatologo, ni el fisio. EN manos de quien estamos???

Y los medios de comunicacion metiendonos por los ojos el concepto de light, los nutricionistas el bajo en grasa y todo combinado para seguir estando jodido.

Fue en este foro donde lei algo referente a la paleo y me puse manos a la obra a informarme bien sobre mis posibles problemas de alimentacion. Al final te das cuenta de que nos la estan metiendo doblada desde muchos frentes.

Ahora sigues viendo toneladas de anuncios vendiendo productos light, a los de pastas gallo con su pasta de bajo IG::. Y multitud de medicos que todavia no se bajan del burro y tienen una legion de zombies contando calorias. Y ahora me descojonooo )

A la menor oportunidad tengo que hablar de este tema porque es una mera cuestion de supervivencia, y al menos los años que nos queden no llegar a la vejez hechos una mierda. Con menos de 40 años empezaba a tener achaques y solo habia que informarse bien, salirse del borreguil y cambiar el chip.

No defenderia estos conceptos a capa y espada si no hubiese visto los resultados en mi mismo y en mi familia. Espero que le sirva a mucha gente.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 23:54 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> Yo hace menos de un año que eliminé harinas, leches y derivados, arroces, legumbres, etc, (paleo que le dicen) y aumenté grasas, proteínas y verduras y ahora a mis 50 años veo mis abdominales por primera vez en mi vida, sin hacer ejercicios de abdominales. Y eso que cuando era joven siempre estaba corriendo y haciendo deporte, pesas, ciclismo, de todo, pero esa barriguilla de los platazos de macarrones y pizzas estuvo ahí siempre.
> 
> He renunciado a muchas cosas menos al chocolate, pero creo que todo a lo que he renunciado me compensa.
> 
> ...



No es necesario ser taliban, simplemente reducir lo malo y el cuerpo enseguids te avisa de que vas bien.

Claro que no nos pagan por esto se hace con gusto. De vez en cuando me paso por la revista consumer que tiene unos cuantos nutricionistas a sueldo para desprestigiar estas ideas, a leer los disparates que escriben. YA no saben por donde salir. Si cunde el ejemplo se van al garete muchas empresas de productos basicos y la mitad de las clinicas de adelgazamiento. Comer asi no es negocio para nadie solo para la salud de unos mismo.

Y no se le ocurra renunciar al chocolate es uno de los grandes placeres. Cuanto mas puro mejor. 

Aqui le saludo con mi taza de cacao nocturno.:


----------



## Oscovita (7 Oct 2015)

pistacho2 dijo:


> La clave es empezar a mirar los envases. Lo siguiente es que descubres que TODO tiene azùcares a punta pala, y empiezas a comer Y BEBER mucha menos mierda envasada. Y ahí bajas de cojones.
> 
> Yo no le veo grandes problemas a las harinas si se toman con juicio. No me jodas, me quitas el pan y la pasta y me jodes vivo...La gracia es moderar y sustituir cuando no es imprescindible, no decir ''no vuelvo a comerme un pedazo bocata de tortilla con alioli en la vida''.



Asi es, pero yo quitando las harinas y el pan HE BAJADO UN HUEVO , en un mes he perdido casi cuatro kilos.

Pero tomo medio plato de pasta sin salsas a la semana y luego los fideos del cocido, pero pan absolutmante nada excepto un dia que sali de tapeo.

Para bajar es brutal el cambio sin harinas y azucar y alcohol, pero brutal.

De todas formas creo que algo moderado como hago no hara apenas mal pero veo que los farinaceos refinados no traen nada bueno en el dia a dia. Pero nada. Creo que los voy a minimizar mucho mucho tiempo y cuasieliminar algunas semanas.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 00:46 ----------

Una cosa, alguien dijo que un diabetico se mirara la glucosa despues de las manzanas. Solo un poquitin de razon, le subira un poco? si pero un poco. Las manzanas tienen un IG bajo-medio muy moderado, hasta en eso son la leche. Procurad que no esten muy maduras para que no fermenten dentro y tal.

Insisto...LAS MANZANAS SON LA OSTIA... NINGUNA NOVEDAD PERO LO RECALCO... YO OS INVITO A QUE OS COMAIS UNA AL DIA AL MENOS DE DIARIO y descanseis el finde si quereis.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 01:07 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver te y cacao puro y miel, Huevos con tocino como toda la vida y si quiere hasta un zumo de naranja, no es tan dificil.
> 
> Mi preferido: cafe americano con mucho mucho cacao y un poco de miel y unas cortadas del jamon iberico pillando la parte del tocino. Sales de casa con una sonrisa.
> 
> ...



jajaja :XX:

Estan en la carretera Barcelona en Madrid A2 cargando refinados trailers a diario...

Pues sobre el azucar creo que se dijo pero si que algunos dicen que da igual de donde sea que acaba siendo una molecula de azucar.

Sin ser ningun entendido eh? pero me da a mi por intuicion que no es tan asi, no es lo mismo el azucar refinado de la bolleria o la cocacolo que el azucar de una pera o un mango. Me da a mi que el organismo recibe a una mucho mejor que a la otra al ser natural. ¿Me equivoco?

Lo que si que voy a hacer un dia a la semana es descansar de la fruta y sustituirla por mas frutos secos o algo.

Una pregunta sobre el jamon, compro unos 3 al año mas o menos, ¿cuales son los sanos? ¿los ibericos, los serranos?
¿Podeis especificar si son ibericos si valen los de cebe y recebo o solo de bellota, o todos? Los de bellota puro y de verdad es que son algo caritos ya eh pa la economia de uno... Uno al año vale, pero massssssssss......

¿El lomo embuchado o el iberico como le veis ? me temo que no muy alla quizas porque lo tratan y le meten historias....


----------



## pistacho2 (7 Oct 2015)

Pumuki15 dijo:


> Interesante hilo.
> 
> Me cuesta creer que cafe con cacao esté bueno. Ya probé lo del te con cacao y eso es un barrizal, que ni te, ni nada... El te con miel, pero con cacao me parece un invento no apto para la mayoria.
> 
> Enviado desde mi G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk



Bien, hablamos de cacao en polvo, no de colacaos, es un avance respecto al 96% de los amigos del ''cacao'' o el ''chocolate'', o más bien, de las mantecas, azúcares y saborizantes.

El té con cacao sí me sabe mal. Con leche está rico. Con café me puede hacer gracia una cucharada, igual que la canela, pero no veo que aporte nada, se tapan los sabores.


----------



## ojete_borrado (7 Oct 2015)

Cual es la carne más recomendable? Evitaríais alguna por su origen, método de producción o propiedades?

Qué bien, eh?


----------



## Johnny Drama (7 Oct 2015)

> Aqui le saludo con mi taza de cacao nocturno.



Y como lo tomas? Con café? 

Por cierto, ayer compré cacao puro de valor, del que no llega a 1 gr de azucar por cada 100, y lo comparé con el Nesquik. Éste último tiene 75 grs de azúcar por cada 100.

Bestial...


----------



## Clavisto (7 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Y como lo tomas? Con café?
> 
> *Por cierto, ayer compré cacao puro de valor, del que no llega a 1 gr de azucar por cada 100, y lo comparé con el Nesquik. Éste último tiene 75 grs de azúcar por cada 100.*
> 
> Bestial...




Efectivamente.

Por cierto, ayer empecé a tomar en el desayuno el equivalente a una onza normal del cacao preparao de Karlos (2 partes de cacao en polvo, 1 de mantequilla y otra de miel) y está buenísimo, pero...siento como si me hubiera subido la tensión.


----------



## KinderWeno (7 Oct 2015)

Genial el hilo, esto sigue a tope.

He decidido dejar las harinas, a ver que tal, el azucar ya no tomo (aunque me refiero al que se echa al cafe, el que llevan muchos alimentos lo tengo pendiente).

Todavia no he ido a comprar comida "apta" porque tenia la
nevera a tope, pero veo que al principio sera dificil encontrar alimentos sin azucar, hoy mismo me he puesto para el tupper medallones de pollo con un bote de macedonia de verduras (lo mas sano que tenia en la nevera xD), me he fijado en la etiqueta y las verduras tienen por cada 100 gr 5,5 de hidratos de carbono, de los cuales azucares 1,1 gr, ya se que es despreciable, pero pensaba que no tendrian nada. 

Tambien me he fijado en la sal, entre el pollo y los medallones hay 3,5 gr, la cantidad recomendada diaria es de 5 gr. 

Ya ire contando que tal, porque solia comer un platazo de pasta al menos 2 veces por semana.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Oct 2015)

Pensándolo un poco...¿puede ser que este ligero malestar se deba al pico de azúcar que me metía con la onza de chocolate al 70%? También llevo algo más de una semana tomando carne en la comida, pero no fue hasta ayer que cambié un chocolate por otro cuando empecé a sentirme así.


----------



## Johnny Drama (7 Oct 2015)

Coño, acabo de leer que los cacahuetes no son recomensables... Vaya putada.

Menos mal que los pistachos y las pipas de girasol sí que lo son


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pensándolo un poco...¿puede ser que este ligero malestar se deba al pico de azúcar que me metía con la onza de chocolate al 70%? También llevo algo más de una semana tomando carne en la comida, pero no fue hasta ayer que cambié un chocolate por otro cuando empecé a sentirme así.



Ojo con el cacao. El cacao es un estimulante ligero. Contiene teobromina y algo de cafeína, de ahí que te puedas sentir "raro", sobre todo si lo combinas con café.

Otra cosa, si acabas de empezar a recortar hidratos, las primeras semanas, si entras en cetosis te puedes encontrar muy raro y fatal. En un par de semanas normalmente se quitan esas sensaciones. 

Un saludo


----------



## Clavisto (7 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ojo con el cacao. El cacao es un estimulante ligero. Contiene teobromina y algo de cafeína, de ahí que te puedas sentir "raro", sobre todo si lo combinas con café.
> 
> Otra cosa, si acabas de empezar a recortar hidratos, las primeras semanas, si entras en cetosis te puedes encontrar muy raro y fatal. En un par de semanas normalmente se quitan esas sensaciones.
> 
> Un saludo



Sin los hidratos llevo unas semanas y la verdad es que los resultados son impresionantes; café no bebo desde hace 20 años porque me subía la tensión...¿puede ser el cacao puro (he estado una semana tomando una cucharadita con el té y bien)? Ya te digo que hasta hace dos días tomaba una onza de chocolate al 70% en el desayuno...Tampoco me acuerdo de la última vez que comí mantequilla.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Oct 2015)

Qui dijo:


> Sólo entro para dar las gracias. Unos días después del inicio de este hilo he eliminado harinas y azúcar (solo lo tomo un día o dos a la semana al desayunar con amigos) y me encuentro mucho mejor a pesar de no ser demasiado radical (como patatas cuando toca, le pongo miel siempre al café...)
> A pesar de eso y de ponerme morado a grasa gracias a Karlos Smith (tomo toda la grasa de la carne, mucho aceite de oliva en la ensalada, mantequilla en el café de la mañana pata darle grasa al cuerpo como energía...) estoy perdiendo peso como nunca. Ya llevo perdidos más de 7 kilazos en estos días sin cambiar para nada mi actividad diaria ni hacer deporte.
> Sólo tiene una pega, mi mujer está empezando a odiar me. Me pongo morado a comer,  me como la grasa de mi plato y del suyo y pierdo peso como ella no lo ha perdido nunca





MAUSER dijo:


> Yo hace menos de un año que eliminé harinas, leches y derivados, arroces, legumbres, etc, (paleo que le dicen) y aumenté grasas, proteínas y verduras y ahora a mis 50 años veo mis abdominales por primera vez en mi vida, sin hacer ejercicios de abdominales. Y eso que cuando era joven siempre estaba corriendo y haciendo deporte, pesas, ciclismo, de todo, pero esa barriguilla de los platazos de macarrones y pizzas estuvo ahí siempre.
> 
> He renunciado a muchas cosas menos al chocolate, pero creo que todo a lo que he renunciado me compensa.
> 
> ...



Inicié este hilo para leer opiniones de este tipo. Para comprobar si había gente en mi situación y no era "que yo me estaba montando una película en mi cabeza" (que puede ser xD)

Yo, que sigo lo que se podría denominar como "paleo poco estricta y entre semana" he notado todos y cada uno de esos beneficios. 

Una de las cosas que más me llama la atención es la de "cuanta más grasa como, más adelgazo". De verdad que me deja :: porque va tan absolutamente en contra del mantra que me han metido en la cabeza desde pequeñito que me quedo loco. Sé que habrá gente que me leerá y pensará que estoy como una chota o que formo parte de la secta de las grasas pero es que es SALVAJE. Pero como lo experimento en mis propias carnes (nunca mejor dicho) pues :: Pero es que es tal que así: de hecho ahora quiero mantener peso, y cuando veo que pierdo medio kilo, como algo de patatas, arroz, pan, aumento el consumo de esos alimentos... En una semana o dos, he subido ::

Por cierto, a mi también me ha pasado lo de los abdominales pero con 29 años :: mi mujer está encantada :: y yo también (no homo) ::

Una reflexión: es posible que este tipo de alimentación no funcione a todo el mundo... Pongamos que sólo a un 10% de la población. Quizás a los que "nos funciona" somos gente con genes de cazadores-recolectores, que no nos adaptamos del todo bien en el neolítico a una alimentación cerealística... Eso explicaría que a nosotros nos funcione cojonudo, y a lo mejor a otra gente no. Sólo es una reflexión.

Pero aún así eso no explicaría el discurso "oficial" sobre nutrición, ni las tasas de obesidad y sobrepeso disparadas ni...

No sé... :ouch:

---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 10:54 ----------




KinderWeno dijo:


> Genial el hilo, esto sigue a tope.
> 
> He decidido dejar las harinas, a ver que tal, el azucar ya no tomo (aunque me refiero al que se echa al cafe, el que llevan muchos alimentos lo tengo pendiente).
> 
> ...



Sólo una cosa, ten en cuenta que muchos alimentos tienen azúcares naturalmente presentes... Los azúcares no son más que hidratos de carbono "sencillos", hay unos cuantos tipos (glucosa, sacarosa, fructosa, lactosa y galactosa, creo que no me dejo ninguno). Es normal que una manzana contenga, pongamos (me voy a inventar las cifras), 10 gr de hidratos de carbono, de los cuales 8 gr son azúcares (fructosa) y 3 gr son almidón (por ejemplo). En cambio una patata tendrá 10 gr de hidratos de los cuales 10 gr serán almidón (de nuevo me invento las cifras).

Lo que hay que "evitar" serían los azúcares (son fáciles de identificar: saben DULCES). Pero ten en cuenta que si sólo comes alimentos "naturales" es difícil comer muchos azúcares (tendrías que hincharte a frutas dulces, en plan melón, piña, ciruelas, cerezas...). Por eso si quieres adelgazar yo comería una-dos piezas de fruta al día, que he visto a gente que quiere adelgazar y se HINCHAN a fruta... Y claro no adelgazan una mierda.


----------



## SofoR (7 Oct 2015)

Duda..
Desde el punto de vista de la Paleodieta ¿qué problema habría con los quesos curados?
¿Es sólo porque en el paleolítico no se hacían quesos o hay algo más científico?
Podría vivir sin tomar leche o yogures, pero no sin un taquito de queso, más bien curado, casi a diario.


----------



## sada (7 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> 
> Por cierto, ayer empecé a tomar en el desayuno el equivalente a una onza normal del cacao preparao de Karlos (2 partes de cacao en polvo, 1 de mantequilla y otra de miel) y está buenísimo, pero...siento como si me hubiera subido la tensión.



a eso que le añades?? agua?


----------



## Clavisto (7 Oct 2015)

sada dijo:


> a eso que le añades?? agua?



Nada. En un cacharro a fuego lento y que se deshagan las grasas y se mezcle todo, hasta que quede sin grumos. Está muy bueno pero voy a dejar de tomarlo porque estoy casi seguro de que es la causa de mi ligero malestar .


----------



## Raullucu (7 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Nada. En un cacharro a fuego lento y que se deshagan las grasas y se mezcle todo, hasta que quede sin grumos. Está muy bueno pero voy a dejar de tomarlo porque estoy casi seguro de que es la causa de mi ligero malestar .



¿Así no se supone que te estás cargando "lo bueno" de la miel? Será mejor añadirla tras preparar el mejunje.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (7 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Inicié este hilo para leer opiniones de este tipo. Para comprobar si había gente en mi situación y no era "que yo me estaba montando una película en mi cabeza" (que puede ser xD)
> 
> Yo, que sigo lo que se podría denominar como "paleo poco estricta y entre semana" he notado todos y cada uno de esos beneficios.
> 
> ...



No hombre lo puedes decir con total tranquilidad, esto no es nada aislado, esto le funciona a todo el mundo. Pero todo el mundo no esta dispuesto a renunciar a sus tostaditas su vaso de leche y sus cereales especial K.

La bioquimica de casi toda la poblacion a grandes rasgos funciona igual. Cambia la tolerancia a ciertos alimentos por una u otra carga genetica. Luego hay que ver alergias, intolerancias, resistencia a la insulina, etc.

Incluso se esta demostrando que en deportes de resistencia tambien funciona a quien se atreve a hacer el cambio metabolico.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 13:52 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Nada. En un cacharro a fuego lento y que se deshagan las grasas y se mezcle todo, hasta que quede sin grumos. Está muy bueno pero voy a dejar de tomarlo porque estoy casi seguro de que es la causa de mi ligero malestar .



Si esto te pasa porque acabas de empezar, normal que te sientas raro, una semana de mono no te la quita nadie.

Yo empezaria solo con el cacao, ya tiene bastante grasa, no se construyo Roma en un dia.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> No hombre lo puedes decir con total tranquilidad, esto no es nada aislado, esto le funciona a todo el mundo. Pero todo el mundo no esta dispuesto a renunciar a sus tostaditas su vaso de leche y sus cereales especial K.
> 
> La bioquimica de casi toda la poblacion a grandes rasgos funciona igual. Cambia la tolerancia a ciertos alimentos por una u otra carga genetica. Luego hay que ver alergias, intolerancias, resistencia a la insulina, etc.
> 
> ...



No, pero si ya hará un mes que no tomo azúcar de ningún tipo y estoy como Dios...yo creo que puede ser el cacao puro y sus efectos _cafeínicos_ (hace 20 años que no pruebo el café) o la mantequilla, de la cual apenas recuerdo su última vez.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> No, pero si ya hará un mes que no tomo azúcar de ningún tipo y estoy como Dios...yo creo que puede ser el cacao puro y sus efectos _cafeínicos_ (hace 20 años que no pruebo el café) o la mantequilla, de la cual apenas recuerdo su última vez.



El cacao tiene teobromina + cafeina, es eso sin duda.

Si no tomas estimulantes ese debe ser el problema.

Baja la dosis, y ten en cuenta que tu cuerpo genera tolerancia a esas sustancias (cada vez te afectará menos).


----------



## Clavisto (7 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> El cacao tiene teobromina + cafeina, es eso sin duda.
> 
> Si no tomas estimulantes ese debe ser el problema.
> 
> Baja la dosis, y ten en cuenta que tu cuerpo genera tolerancia a esas sustancias (cada vez te afectará menos).



Gracias, pero no necesito tanto el cacao como para ponerme a calibrar dosis. ¿No me sienta bien? fuera. No hay que forzar a no ser que sea absolutamente necesario. Y esto, sin duda, no lo es.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Aqui la gran diferencia esta en distinguir que hidratos se deben de consumir y cuales no. De eso va este hilo. Si te das cuenta hablamos de no consumir harinas no de no consumir hidratos.
> 
> Estuve dos meses con una aplicacion contabilizadora de alimentos y mas o menos la cosa me salia: 1/3 hidratos-1/3 proteinas - 1/3 grasas.
> 
> Eso sin probar un gramo de harinas ni cereales.*



Recomendar que un tercio de tus calorías diarias sean proteinas es una inconsciencia salvo que seas un culturista de competición, a corto plazo una persona no va a notar los efectos negativos pero a largo plazo puede producir daños renales, hepáticos, etc y la temida gota que no es precisamente un placer de los dioses.

15-20% es la mejor opción, 25-30% de grasas y el resto carbohidratos más deporte para mantenerse en forma. A la gente que le he visto llevar ese regimen y no cometer locuras como las que se predican por Internet han vivido más tiempo y mejor sin dolores importantes. Por el contrario conozco demasiada gente que ha seguido "dietas burras" con distintos problemas, muchos de ellos ni siquiera están para contarlo.

El pánico a los cereales es otra enfermedad moderna, avena, mueslis, etc siempre formaron parte de la dieta y no ha pasado nada. El problema son los refinados y los que llevan azúcares añadidos. Yo llevo décadas consumiendo diariamente sobre todo avena y mueslis y alguna vez trigo y ni me he muerto y estoy más fresco que una rosa.

No hagais burradas con vuestro cuerpo que cuando eres joven te crees inmortal pero al final chavales todo se paga y con creces.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Recomendar que un tercio de tus calorías diarias sean proteinas es una inconsciencia salvo que seas un culturista de competición, a corto plazo una persona no va a notar los efectos negativos pero a largo plazo puede producir daños renales, hepáticos, etc y la temida gota que no es precisamente un placer de los dioses.
> 
> 15-20% es la mejor opción, 25-30% de grasas y el resto carbohidratos más deporte para mantenerse en forma. A la gente que le he visto llevar ese regimen y no cometer locuras como las que se predican por Internet han vivido más tiempo y mejor sin dolores importantes. Por el contrario conozco demasiada gente que ha seguido "dietas burras" con distintos problemas, muchos de ellos ni siquiera están para contarlo.
> 
> ...



El forero que ha recomendado esos porcentajes los ha puesto a título orientativo, y siempre hablando de su caso. Pero su comentario se centra en eso, y deja de lado muchas más cosas que se han comentado...

Yo no afirmo tener la verdad absoluta.

Pero respecto a lo señalado, por favor, muéstreme algún estudio que:

-Demuestre que esas proporciones que usted propone son mejores que otras, o

-Demuestre que esas proporciones son "las correctas", o

-Demuestre que un ácido úrico elevado está asociado a ese nivel de consumo de proteínas, o a "daños renales" (siempre y cuando se consuma grasa, para evitar la "rabbit starvation", que NO se soluciona con hidratos), o

-Demuestre que los hidratos de carbono, como macronutriente, son necesarios para la supervivencia.

Ya le digo yo; no encontrará dichos estudios, porque no existen.

Luego, lo de que siempre hemos comido cereales, pues mire, la agricultura se inventó hace unos diez mil años (más o menos cuando empezaron las primeras ciudades, y gracias a ello por supuesto). El ser humano es mucho más antiguo, y le garantizo que no comía cereales hace 100.000 años (esto es, un factor de diez respecto a lo otro). Y eso sin contar evolución de homínidos muy anteriores no humanos.

Y siempre teniendo en cuenta que de nutrición se sabe muy poco; cosa que yo al menos reconozco, usted viene dando lecciones paternalistas (está posteando gente de 50 años, yo tengo casi 30, no somos niños).

Un saludo


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Recomendar que un tercio de tus calorías diarias sean proteinas es una inconsciencia salvo que seas un culturista de competición, a corto plazo una persona no va a notar los efectos negativos pero a largo plazo puede producir daños renales, hepáticos, etc y la temida gota que no es precisamente un placer de los dioses.
> 
> 15-20% es la mejor opción, 25-30% de grasas y el resto carbohidratos más deporte para mantenerse en forma. A la gente que le he visto llevar ese regimen y no cometer locuras como las que se predican por Internet han vivido más tiempo y mejor sin dolores importantes. Por el contrario conozco demasiada gente que ha seguido "dietas burras" con distintos problemas, muchos de ellos ni siquiera están para contarlo.
> 
> ...



De todo lo que has dicho, la ciencia no ha podido demostrar nada.
Tu dices que es una temeridad recomendar a todo quisqui más de un 20% de protes, en cambio te parece excelente recomendar a todo el mundo más de un 50% de hidratos, sabiendo que hay gente sedentaria, activa, obesa, joven, vieja...

Que las protes en exceso son un peligro? Y quien determina el exceso? Lo que dicen los oficialistas? 
Lo que dice la ciencia en cuanto a las protes: sólo ha podido desmostrar el mínimo de protes recomendado. Y el mínimo es exactamente 15%. EL MÍNIMO. Debajo de eso vamos a tener problemas.
Y el máximo? Simplemente la ciencia no ha podido demostrar que pueda haber un máximo.
En cuanto a las grasas, la ciencia ha podido demostrar que existe un mínimo recomendado (20-25%), pero tampoco ha podido demostrar que haya un tope.
Y con los hidratos? Pues la ciencia no ha podido demostrar ni un máximo ni un mínimo. NADA.

Fíjate una cosa: existen las grasas esenciales, las proteínas esenciales, pero no los hidratos esenciales.
De hecho, si tuviéramos que prescindir de algún macronutriente, podrían ser los hidratos.

Que los cereales y los mueslis siempre han formado parte de la dieta?????
SIEMPRE? En los últimos 30 años dirás.... Y en los últimos 2 millones de años???

La humanidad tiene miles y miles de años de vida, millones... y lo que hemos hecho en los últimos 50 años no es lo mejor precisamente desde el punto de vista de nuestro genoma y evolutivamente hablando. Por eso enfermedades como parkinson, artritis, artrosis, tumores...aparecen cada vez en gente más joven y no por culpa de vivir más años (gente con 50 años ya tiene algunos de esos sintomas)

O sea, según tu: no comer cereales es una moda (llevamos 2 millones de años sin comer cereales) y comer cereales (10.000 años y cereales de desayuno últimos 50 años), eso es una cosa que hemos hecho siempre. 

Te recomiendo este libro por 1 euro: Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable eBook: L. Jiménez: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar.

Verás punto por punto como el autor desgrana estudio por estudio todos los mantras que has dicho (entre otros).


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Oct 2015)

Joder rauxa hemos posteado exactamente lo mismo con diferentes palabras y a la vez ::


----------



## Clavisto (7 Oct 2015)

Me parece que al abuelo Cebolleta lo han vuelto a echar de casa...


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Inicié este hilo para leer opiniones de este tipo. Para comprobar si había gente en mi situación y no era "que yo me estaba montando una película en mi cabeza" (que puede ser xD)
> 
> Yo, que sigo lo que se podría denominar como "paleo poco estricta y entre semana" he notado todos y cada uno de esos beneficios.
> 
> ...



Los seres humanos funcionamos igual. Esto de "todos somos distintos" es algo que ha ido muy bien a los profesionales de la nutrición.

El ser humano no tiene dudas de como funciona una vaca, un perro, una jirafa....pero cuando habla de sí mismo todo son dudas: que si hervíboros, que si omnívoros, que si pocas grasas, que si muchas protes...

SÓLO TENEMOS 3 MACRONUTRIENTES Y LA GENTE SE HACE LA PICHA UN LÍO o los mismos ejpertos procuran que nos hagamos la picha un lío para vender todo lo que puedan (pastillas, cremas, dieta...).

Yo llevo 15 años como entrenador y con estos preceptos (diles paleo, nutrición evolutiva...). Y os puedo asegurar tal y como han escrito muchos foreros en este hilo, que se ven resultados y rápidos.

Y es todo una cuestión hormonal.
Qué ocurre cuando como un hidrato, sobretodo refinado? Pues que la insulina se dispara. A mí, a mi vecino, a mi madre, y al niño tontaina del 4º. 

Si bien es verdad que según la persona tendrá más o menos resistencia a la insulina y por tanto tendrá que hilar más fino, excepto eso, todos funcionamos igual.

El cuerpo prefiere la grasa como fuente de energía principal. PERO PARA TODOS. No sólo para los rubios y zurdos. Para todos los humanos.

Uno puede comer muchos hidratos y ser delgado, correcto. Puede ser por hacer mucho deporte o a lo mejor no hace deporte. En ese caso, el abuso de hidratos (azúcar), no le afecta en cuanto a peso graso (bien por él). Ahora bien, no lo reduzcamos todos al peso. Y los otros problemas? Y la gente que ha abusado de los hidratos, ha estado siempre delgado y ha muerto por un ataque fulminante al corazón a los 50? Estaba sano decían...era muy deportista el hombre.... Pues el hombre tenía las arterias taponadas por culpa del azúcar. Estando delgado, eso sí. 

La mayoría de inflamaciones tienen origen alimentario (azúcar): otitis, conjuntivitis, cistitis, fascitis, diabetis, rinitis, dermatitis...o bien simplemente se agravan por la ingesta de azúcar. Puedo tener propensión a algo, pero si mi alimentación es alta en azúcar, me aparecerá dicho problema (yo me he pasado media vida con problemas de piel y hace 15 años, que no tengo nada de nada).

Otra cosa es que en función de nuestra actividad diaria y de nuestros problemas, tengas que jugar un poco con la proporción entre macronutrientes, pero nuestro cuerpo no asimila el cereal. No encontraréis un estudio que afirme lo contrario.

Y muchas de las enfermedades tales como: tumores cerebrales, alzheimer, parkinson, artritis, artrosis, epilepsias... que aparecen cada vez en gente más joven, tienen el azúcar como factor desencadenante.
A la ciencia aún le cuesta reconocer esto, pero si os fijáis, en gente que ya está enferma de este tipo de enfermedades se les recomiendan dietas bajas en hidratos.


----------



## lewis (7 Oct 2015)

Más fácil en la vida!!!, 7 días con esta dieta y (-2 kilos), lo que he conseguido no lo había logrado haciendo deporte y mirando lo que comía pero bebía mucha leche, cereales, patatas, pasta, etc..

He dejado hasta la sal (increíble), leí un comentario que si estás una semana sin ella luego aprecias el sabor natural de los alimentos y al segundo día ya no quería sal.

Y encima sabiendo que todo es bueno y natural, una gozada. Ah!! y sin pasar hambre.


----------



## MAUSER (7 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Recomendar que un tercio de tus calorías diarias sean proteinas es una inconsciencia salvo que seas un culturista de competición, a corto plazo una persona no va a notar los efectos negativos pero a largo plazo puede producir daños renales, hepáticos, etc y* la temida gota que no es precisamente un placer de los dioses.*
> 
> 15-20% es la mejor opción, 25-30% de grasas y el resto carbohidratos más deporte para mantenerse en forma. A la gente que le he visto llevar ese regimen y no cometer locuras como las que se predican por Internet han vivido más tiempo y mejor sin dolores importantes. Por el contrario conozco demasiada gente que ha seguido "dietas burras" con distintos problemas, muchos de ellos ni siquiera están para contarlo.
> 
> ...




Mi padre siempre tenía gota y lo pasaba fatal. Yo como proteínas y purinas (seguramente) a punta pala y nunca he tenido gota.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Oct 2015)

No me he leído todo el hilo...solo las ultimas paginas y estoy decidio ha quitarme este cinturón de grasa que tengo...hoy me he pesado y 68 kg..con 1'79 cm. de altura...estoy con un peso correcto, pero quiero verme los abdominales que dice Máuser...a ver ahora que voy a cumplir 50, los veo...aconsejadme algúna web con menus de paleodieta, por favor...

---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 17:11 ----------

¿ que opináis del Amaranto, Quinoa y el Trigo Sarraceno, como sustitutivos de los carbos ?...8:


----------



## Topongo (7 Oct 2015)

hilo muy interesante, pillo sirio...


----------



## Pichorrica (7 Oct 2015)

He de decir que he vuelto a darle la oportunidad a la dieta paleo tras lo que dijo Rauxa.

Por cierto, ayer conoci a una inmunóloga y ella también hacia y recomendaba la paleo.


----------



## MAUSER (7 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No me he leído todo el hilo...solo las ultimas paginas y estoy decidio ha quitarme este cinturón de grasa que tengo...hoy me he pesado y 68 kg..con 1'79 cm. de altura...estoy con un peso correcto, pero quiero verme los abdominales que dice Máuser...a ver ahora que voy a cumplir 50, los veo...aconsejadme algúna web con menus de paleodieta, por favor...
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 17:11 ----------
> 
> ¿ que opináis del Amaranto, Quinoa y el Trigo Sarraceno, como sustitutivos de los carbos ?...8:




Yo no tomaría nada de eso. son carbos (azúcar)

Yo tengo un amigo joyero "barrigueras" casi al borde de la desesperación y cada vez mas gordo. Le he dicho 1000 veces lo que tiene que hacer, a mi no me hace ni puto caso, el cree que yo sólo entiendo de ...(otras cosas).

Pues el tío va a un gimnasio y el monitor le pone a dieta. Cada vez mas barriga, no una barriga colgandera, no, tipo huevo en punta (hígado tope graso).

El otro día me lo encuentro en la joyería comiendo una especie de pan hecho con avena huevos, miel y no se que mas... asqueroso. Y cree que con eso va a adelgazar. Le dije ¡¡¡con eso engordas!!!... y dice... no, esto es dieta. Y le digo, eso es dieta para un deportista antes de ir a correr u otra actividad, no para ti que estás todo el día sentado. Yo de todo lo que lleva esa torta solo comería los huevos. Así que ya sabéis.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> He de decir que he vuelto a darle la oportunidad a la dieta paleo tras lo que dijo Rauxa.
> 
> Por cierto, ayer conoci a una inmunóloga y ella también hacia y recomendaba la paleo.



Por lo que dices deduzco que lo probaste en su momento y abandonaste.

Piensa que el quid de la cuestión no es lo que comes, sino lo que dejas de comer (procesados, envasados, farinaceos...).
Y que todos somos unos yonkis del azúcar. La cuestión está en ver como lo adaptas. La mayoría no puede dejar el azúcar totalmente de 0 desde el primer día.
Anota lo que comes en un día habitual tuya y ve aplicando pequeños cambios progresivos.

Ya has visto que la inmunóloga (por pura sentido común) te dirá algo tan simple como: deja el pan, deja los macarrones y come más *GRASA *(Editado).

Nadie te dice ni cantidades ni veces al día a comer. Simplemente que comas alimentos naturales (carnes, pescados, huevos, frutas, verduras, frutos secos)


----------



## MAUSER (7 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Por lo que dices deduzco que lo probaste en su momento y abandonaste.
> 
> Piensa que el quid de la cuestión no es lo que comes, sino lo que dejas de comer (procesados, envasados, farinaceos...).
> Y que todos somos unos yonkis del azúcar. La cuestión está en ver como lo adaptas. La mayoría no puede dejar el azúcar totalmente de 0 desde el primer día.
> ...




Me lo explique por favor


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> Me lo explique por favor



Editado. Obviamente quería decir come más grasa.

Llevo 15 años escribiendo no comas pasta, no comas pasta, no comas pasta...que se me van los dedos.

Sí que he observado que cuando digo no comas cereales, la gente tiende a pensar en los cereales del desayuno (kellogs). Y hay que aclarar que los cereales tb son los macarrones y el pan y que ellos, tb son un azúcar.


----------



## MAUSER (7 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Editado. Obviamente quería decir come más grasa.
> 
> Llevo 15 años escribiendo no comas pasta, no comas pasta, no comas pasta...que se me van los dedos.
> 
> Sí que he observado que cuando digo no comas cereales, la gente tiende a pensar en los cereales del desayuno (kellogs). Y hay que aclarar que los cereales tb son los macarrones y el pan y que ellos, tb son un azúcar.



Era lo que yo creía, usar la grasa como fuente de energía, pero como eres un tío experto.... no vaya a ser que la gente entienda por pasta hincharse a comida italiana.

Yo el día que hago pesas... mi panceta ibérica + un par de filetes de pavo y mis vegetales para comer, va de maravilla.


----------



## Pichorrica (7 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Por lo que dices deduzco que lo probaste en su momento y abandonaste.
> 
> Piensa que el quid de la cuestión no es lo que comes, sino lo que dejas de comer (procesados, envasados, farinaceos...).
> Y que todos somos unos yonkis del azúcar. La cuestión está en ver como lo adaptas. La mayoría no puede dejar el azúcar totalmente de 0 desde el primer día.
> ...



Si, no llegue a dejarlo todo por completo y pensaba que no funcionaba.

Llevo una semana de forma estricta, para hacerlo bien y se empieza q notar los resultados. Mas wnergia, menos cansancio, los entrenos mucho mas eficientes, y una cosa curiosa y es que yo tengo un cuerpo muy parecido al de Gomez Noya, muy delgado y con bastantes musculo en las piernas y mi quebradero de cabeza era que con nada adelgazaba y ahora estoy engordando y cogiendo algo de cuerpo y se lo atribuyo a lo de comer buenas grasas y cero cereales, azucares, leche.....

Lo de la inmunóloga dice lo mismo que aquí se comenta.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Si, no llegue a dejarlo todo por completo y pensaba que no funcionaba.
> 
> Llevo una semana de forma estricta, para hacerlo bien y se empieza q notar los resultados. Mas wnergia, menos cansancio, los entrenos mucho mas eficientes, y una cosa curiosa y es que yo tengo un cuerpo muy parecido al de Gomez Noya, muy delgado y con bastantes musculo en las piernas y mi quebradero de cabeza era que con nada adelgazaba y ahora estoy engordando y cogiendo algo de cuerpo y se lo atribuyo a lo de comer buenas grasas y cero cereales, azucares, leche.....
> 
> Lo de la inmunóloga dice lo mismo que aquí se comenta.



Una paleo bien hecha, lo que hace es tirar más de grasa (que sería lo natural) y dejar el músculo en paz. Hay gente que no entrena, que no hace pesas, y se le ve fuerte, con buenos músculos. Eso es pq su cuerpo utiliza la grasa para quemarla en forma de energía y no utiliza el músculo (proteína) que se queda en tu cuerpo, para hacerte más fuerte y quemar más durante las 24 horas del día.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Oct 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo no tomaría nada de eso. son carbos (azúcar)
> 
> Yo tengo un amigo joyero "barrigueras" casi al borde de la desesperación y cada vez mas gordo. Le he dicho 1000 veces lo que tiene que hacer, a mi no me hace ni puto caso, el cree que yo sólo entiendo de ...(otras cosas).
> 
> ...



Pues en esta web, pone a estos pesudo-cereles, como aconsejables para consumir...estoy hecho un lio...ienso:

Los peores y mejores cereales, y cómo prepararlos » Fitness Revolucionario


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Oct 2015)

SofoR dijo:


> Duda..
> Desde el punto de vista de la Paleodieta ¿qué problema habría con los quesos curados?
> ¿Es sólo porque en el paleolítico no se hacían quesos o hay algo más científico?
> Podría vivir sin tomar leche o yogures, pero no sin un taquito de queso, más bien curado, casi a diario.



Desde el punto de vista paleo estricto no se debe tomar porque es un alimento del neolitico. Eso supone que una gran parte de la poblacion tiene algun problema con los lacteos.

Dicho esto, si se empieza una paleo como toca hay que dejar los lacteos por un tiempo y luego ver si te sientan bien o no. Aqui juegan factores geneticos. Si eres nordico probablemente sin problema.

Yo soy alergico a la caseina por lo tanto ni un gramo. 

La leche de vaca fresca en la edad adulta no la deberia tomar nadie solo por la cantidad de lactosa que contiene. 

El queso curado elimina lactosa y deja proteina y grasa, a priori no veo problema.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 23:06 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Recomendar que un tercio de tus calorías diarias sean proteinas es una inconsciencia salvo que seas un culturista de competición, a corto plazo una persona no va a notar los efectos negativos pero a largo plazo puede producir daños renales, hepáticos, etc y la temida gota que no es precisamente un placer de los dioses.
> 
> 15-20% es la mejor opción, 25-30% de grasas y el resto carbohidratos más deporte para mantenerse en forma. A la gente que le he visto llevar ese regimen y no cometer locuras como las que se predican por Internet han vivido más tiempo y mejor sin dolores importantes. Por el contrario conozco demasiada gente que ha seguido "dietas burras" con distintos problemas, muchos de ellos ni siquiera están para contarlo.
> 
> ...



Pero a ver de donde sacas la descabellada opinion de que un tercio de proteinas es excesivo?

Lo que es una animalada es cuando la gente hace esas dietas hiperproteicas por meses para adelgazar a lo burro. 

Si acompañas esa proteina con suficiente verdura y grasas no veo yo ningun problema. Ademas el primer efecto despues de ocho meses de comer asi fue que me bajaron las transaminasas, ademas de todo el resto de indicadores que me salieron niquelaos.

Lo que es una animalada es seguir cebandose de cereales, mas que nada porque no somos pajaros.

Asique va a ser que no.


----------



## MAUSER (7 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Pues en esta web, pone a estos pesudo-cereles, como aconsejables para consumir...estoy hecho un lio...ienso:
> 
> *Los peores y mejores cereales, y cómo prepararlos » Fitness Revolucionario[/url*]







Ahí dice también de comer arroz, que es bueno. Ya está todo dicho.



> Incluyo también el arroz dentro de las mejores opciones, idealmente arroz blanco de grano largo (como basmati) por su menor IG. El vaporizado es otra buena opción e incluye buena cantidad de almidón resistente.



Mídete el azúcar con un glucómetro, luego come arroz y a las dos horas te mides otra vez el azúcar ya veras lo que pasa.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 21:17 ----------

No todos somos iguales, claro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No me he leído todo el hilo...solo las ultimas paginas y estoy decidio ha quitarme este cinturón de grasa que tengo...hoy me he pesado y 68 kg..con 1'79 cm. de altura...estoy con un peso correcto, pero quiero verme los abdominales que dice Máuser...a ver ahora que voy a cumplir 50, los veo...aconsejadme algúna web con menus de paleodieta, por favor...
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 17:11 ----------
> 
> ¿ que opináis del Amaranto, Quinoa y el Trigo Sarraceno, como sustitutivos de los carbos ?...8:



En este mismo foro hay un hilo de 100 paginas. Pon en google paleodieta burbuja y te sale.

Una vez que cojas el concepto de lo que no hay que comer aqui se trata de comer del resto lo que te de la gana. Procurar que en tu plato haya siempre carne o pescado verduras, frutos secos y mucho aceite de oliva. El el hilo de la paleo te dan muchas ideas.

Recetas en realidad solo hacen falta si te metes con la reposteria que si es un poco especialita. Hay multitud de paginas.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> *De todo lo que has dicho, la ciencia no ha podido demostrar nada.
> Tu dices que es una temeridad recomendar a todo quisqui más de un 20% de protes, en cambio te parece excelente recomendar a todo el mundo más de un 50% de hidratos, sabiendo que hay gente sedentaria, activa, obesa, joven, vieja...
> 
> Que las protes en exceso son un peligro? Y quien determina el exceso? Lo que dicen los oficialistas?
> ...



*Uno* - El problema de una persona sedentaria no son los carbohidratos, ni las grasas ni las proteinas ni sus porcentajes. El problema es su sedentarismo. 

*Dos* - El cerebro necesita estés despierto, duermas, hables, te tumbes en el sofá, corras o sease HAGAS LO QUE HAGAS alrededor de 100 gramos de glucosa diariamente de forma continuada porque el cerebro no es capaz de acumularla. Si no se los suministramos se pueden desarrollar problemas como trastornos de la personalidad (arranques de ira irracional) fallos neuronales, etc etc.

Los carbohidratos son importantes en la regulación de hormonas como la insulina o el glucagon. La insulina es probablemente la hormona más anábolica que se conoce.

Los carbohidratos son esenciales para rellenar las reservas de glucógeno.

Como verás los carbohidratos tienen también una función en el organismo.


*Tres* - Sabes cuando estás tomando un exceso de proteina en el momento que orinas amoniaco, tu sudor tiene un leve olor a amoniaco, tu aliento tiene un leve olor a amoniaco que tú igual no notas pero los de tu alrededor si aunque por educación probablemente no te lo dirán, otro síntoma es sequedad en la boca y otro las flatulencias.

*Cuatro* - Me parece que no tienes ni idea de como funciona el organismo humano, A grandes rasgos:

a - Los carbohidratos se pueden convertir en grasa pero no en proteina.

b - La proteina se puede convertir en grasa pero no en carbohidratos.

d - La grasa solo se puede convertir en grasa.

Si la grasa necesaria el organismo la puede conseguir después de complejas transformaciones a través de carbohidratos y proteinas (en orden de preferencia) pero no lo puede hacer ni con la proteina necesaria ni con los carbohidratos necesarios ¿De qué entonces en caso de necesidad podría prescindir el organismo de ser suministrado mediante una fuente exógena?

Te dejo que te lo pienses un rato.

Y para finalizar, vuelvo a recomendar a los chavales que leen estas cosas en los foros de Internet que lleven un equilibrio en su alimentación diaria, que se alejen de drogas, tabaco, bollería industrial, productos procesados y hagan ejercicio físico regularmente. Esa es la clave para una vida sana.

Saludos.


----------



## Raullucu (7 Oct 2015)

Hola:

Quería hacer una observación personal a ver qué opináis. Siempre he tenido buena higiene dental porque llevé ortodoncia y siento los dientes como si fueran un tesoro. Alguna caries he tenido, acudo al dentista una vez al año y solía hacerme una limpieza cada año y medio o 2 años, tiempo en el que acumulaba algo de sarro en la parte del retenedor de los incisivos. Bien, desde que sigo parte de los principios alimenticios que precisamente se indican en el blog de fitness revolucionario (10 meses ya) he notado lo siguiente en cuanto a higiene dental:

Los dientes me generan mucho menos sarro (eso es bueno)
Unas caries incipientes que tengo no han crecido (eso es muy bueno)
Me han salido muchas manchas cromógenas, como esas que les salen a los críos (es ya no es bueno), algo que nunca había tenido.
Tengo entendido que, aunque de origen bacteriano, las manchas cromógenas aparecen en bocas con buena salud y que son inofensivas pero, eso sí, estéticamente horribles. En apenas 4 meses desde la última limpieza tengo los dientes llenos en la zona de contacto de la lengua y empieza an a extenderse hacia la parte exterior.

Sigo tomando lácteos (fermentados y de cabra) y algo de harina en forma de pan que me hago yo mismo. El azúcar lo desterré. En cuanto al resto, mucha verdurita, carne de buena procedencia, buenas grasas, algo de arroz y fécula (con 1,67 me he estancado en 60kg y soy incapaz de subir :´(). El impacto sobre la flora bacteriana bucal me parece brutal.

¿Alguien ha tenido una experiencia similar?

Salu2.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Uno* - El problema de una persona sedentaria no son los carbohidratos, ni las grasas ni las proteinas ni sus porcentajes. El problema es su sedentarismo.
> 
> *Dos* - El cerebro necesita estés despierto, duermas, hables, te tumbes en el sofá, corras o sease HAGAS LO QUE HAGAS alrededor de 100 gramos de glucosa diariamente de forma continuada porque el cerebro no es capaz de acumularla. Si no se los suministramos se pueden desarrollar problemas como trastornos de la personalidad (arranques de ira irracional) fallos neuronales, etc etc.
> 
> ...



Muy bonita toda su exposicion ahora le pregunto yo:

Como explica que gente con trabajos nada sedentarios desarrollen enormes sobrepesos y barrigas de gran tamaño. Le puedo llevar a cualquier obra de construccion y vera el tipico obrero fibrado junto a otro con una enorme barriga. Ambos almuerzan el mismo bocata y comen en el mismo menu en el mismo bar del poligono.

Esta Ud dispuesto a afirmar taxativamente que con la combinacion de oxidacion de grasa y hidratos proveniente de verduras y tuberculos no se obtiene la suficiente glucosa para ese cerebro hambriento?

En referencia a ese olor que segun Ud produce la cetosis. De verdad piensa que comiendo gran cantidad de verdura se llega a esos niveles? Que si sigue pensando que la unica fuente de hidratos es la de los cereales Ud no se ha enterado de nada.

Ha toda su exposicion final le ha faltado recomendar que todo el mundo se coma una barra de pan al dia y que un poco de azucar en el vaso de leche es necesario, y ahi no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Uno* - El problema de una persona sedentaria no son los carbohidratos, ni las grasas ni las proteinas ni sus porcentajes. El problema es su sedentarismo.
> 
> *Dos* - El cerebro necesita estés despierto, duermas, hables, te tumbes en el sofá, corras o sease HAGAS LO QUE HAGAS alrededor de 100 gramos de glucosa diariamente de forma continuada porque el cerebro no es capaz de acumularla. Si no se los suministramos se pueden desarrollar problemas como trastornos de la personalidad (arranques de ira irracional) fallos neuronales, etc etc.
> 
> ...



Sedentarismo: uno no engorda por ser sedentario (y te lo digo yo que soy entrenador). Uno tampoco engorda por comer mucho. Así que eso de: "come menos y muévete más" no es válido.
Uno engorda por comer mal. 

Los hidratos son importantes y tienen su importancia. Pero realmente tenemos que basar nuestra ingesta en ellos? Es el macronutriente a partir del cual tenemos que basarnos? Pues NO. No hay estudios científicos que afirmen tal cosa. 

Lo que hay que evitar es que la insulina trabaje en exceso. La hormona contraria a la insulina es el glucagón y es esta la que te deberíamos utilizar. Y ello se consigue precisamente bajando hidratos.
10 hormonas que controlan tu salud (1 de 2) | Me gusta estar bien

Lo de que la grasa solo se puede convertir en grasa.... vamos, espero que no te dediques a este mundillo...

Piensa que hay humanos y ha habido épocas a lo largo de la humanidad, que apenas no hemos comido hidratos. O ni apenas; no hemos comido. Y aquí estamos.
Que alguien intente estar 1 semana sin protes o una semana sin grasas. No podrá. Sin hidratos, sí. Nadie se va a morir. El cuerpo es capaz de metabolizar glucosa sin darle hidratos.

Yo muchos días, ingiero como un 50% de protes y sin problemas de orina, riñones ni nada...e igual con todos mis compañeros, colegas y amigos que hacen lo mismo.


Entiendo lo que dices pq eso es lo que dice mi vecina y cualquier oficialista de tomo y lomo y que han sido los preceptos oficiales de estos últimos 30 años:
que si dieta equilibrada (?), dieta balanceada (?), coma sano (?), coma limpio (?)...
Palabros que no tienen sentido y que no sacan de dudas a nadie. 

No es por nada, pero si tienes que continuar diciendo este tipo de comentarios mejor justifícalos con algo: algún artículo, estudio, autor... no sé, algo... pq creo que eres tú el que está liando a la gente (de hecho, eres el único que opina así en todo el hilo, y eso debería hacerte pensar al menos un par de minutos).

Las cosas evolucionan, los expertos se forman y no se piensa igual en los 80 que en el 2015, aunque veo que tu sí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Oct 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Quería hacer una observación personal a ver qué opináis. Siempre he tenido buena higiene dental porque llevé ortodoncia y siento los dientes como si fueran un tesoro. Alguna caries he tenido, acudo al dentista una vez al año y solía hacerme una limpieza cada año y medio o 2 años, tiempo en el que acumulaba algo de sarro en la parte del retenedor de los incisivos. Bien, desde que sigo parte de los principios alimenticios que precisamente se indican en el blog de fitness revolucionario (10 meses ya) he notado lo siguiente en cuanto a higiene dental:
> 
> ...



Coma pipas de girasol viendo la tele por la noche y no se lave los dientes hasta la mañana. La grasa de la pipa le cambiara el ph de la boca y le protegera la dentadura durante la noche.

Por la mañana salta de la cama, mea y se cepilla los dientes. Se levantara con mal aliento eso si, pero saldra a la calle con aliento fresco y dientes mas duros.

Parece una burrada pero cuando entiendes que la grasa no ataca el esmalte, es basificante incluso protectora tiene su logica. Si quiere deshacer los dientes acuestese con un sugus en la boca.

Esta formula es magufa 100% y espero demandas del colegio de odontologos, pero funciona.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Coma pipas de girasol viendo la tele por la noche y no se lave los dientes hasta la mañana. La grasa de la pipa le cambiara el ph de la boca y le protegera la dentadura durante la noche.
> 
> Por la mañana salta de la cama, mea y se cepilla los dientes. Se levantara con mal aliento eso si, pero saldra a la calle con aliento fresco y dientes mas duros.
> 
> ...



Y añado el coco. Una buena cucharada de aceite de coco, es oro para los dientes


----------



## MAUSER (8 Oct 2015)

Añado magnesio y tomar el sol.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Uno* - El problema de una persona sedentaria no son los carbohidratos, ni las grasas ni las proteinas ni sus porcentajes. El problema es su sedentarismo.
> 
> *Dos* - El cerebro necesita estés despierto, duermas, hables, te tumbes en el sofá, corras o sease HAGAS LO QUE HAGAS alrededor de 100 gramos de glucosa diariamente de forma continuada porque el cerebro no es capaz de acumularla. Si no se los suministramos se pueden desarrollar problemas como trastornos de la personalidad (arranques de ira irracional) fallos neuronales, etc etc.
> 
> ...



Sr Zapatitos, veo que vd. es una persona con excelente formación sobre el tema que estamos debatiendo, pero creo que su mensaje es confuso para muchos foreros. Para que todos estemos de acuerdo en lo esencial, le parece correcto este párrafo claro y sencillo:

"El alto índice de problemas de obesidad, cardiovasculares, diabetes, hipertensión etc son derivados del brutal consumo que existe de azúcar, sal, cereales refinados, bollería industrial y similares. La grasa en si no es mala (dentro de unos límites claro) y el cuerpo la utiliza preferentemente como energía en actividades de baja intensidad diarias. El verdadero peligro es el azúcar y cereales muy procesados que se convierten en grasa mejor que la propia grasa."


----------



## Oscovita (8 Oct 2015)

Disculpad que insista. Sere breve.

Sobre el jamon ¿vale tanto serrano como iberico? ¿en caso de que sea iberico solo bellota o cebo y recebo valen tambien?

Sobre los frutos secos ¿cuales comprais y donde? el problema es que casi todos vienen tostados o con sal excepto almendras y nueces que puedo encontrar en mercatruños y similares... las avellanas tostadas valen? Tomo almendras naturales a diario y nueces 3-4 dias a la semana.... ¿me ayudais a incorporar otros?.... Salados o fritos no se me ocurre creo que no son recomendables pero solo lo supongo... Veo que los cacahuetes no los recomendais al parecer .... ¿las pipas si valen? ¿las comprais peladas y fritas o al natural que vienen con sal? ¿pipas de calabaza?.... Como veis tengo dudas con el tueste si es sano o no.

Y otra cosa de los frutos secos son las aflatoxinas y el peligro que llevan estas, entiendo que esto es algo que se controla porque es un tema serio. Creo que hubo pistachos y cacahuetes que emitieron alertas por tener mucho de esto. ¿sabéis algo de ello?


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Oct 2015)

Oscovita dijo:


> Disculpad que insista. Sere breve.
> 
> Sobre el jamon ¿vale tanto serrano como iberico? ¿en caso de que sea iberico solo bellota o cebo y recebo valen tambien?
> 
> ...



A ver jamones valen todos, aqui no se trata de gastarse una pasta. Si se trata de adelgazar que es de lo que va el hilo.

Si se trata de mejorar la alimentacion al maximo cuanto mejor sea la alimentacion del animal y si se cria en libertad, la calidad de la grasa tambien mejora. Este principio entonces habria que aplicarlos a todos los alimentos, huevos, ternera, pescado salvaje, para eso no hay limite.

Esto ya depende del bolsillo de cada uno pero no va a influir a la hora de adelgazar o no. Si vives en un pueblo siempre tienes mas a mano carne de calidad, verdura recien recogida a precios asequibles. En la ciudad hay que adaptarse a lo que hay o gastarse un paston. 

En cuanto a los frutos secos pasa igual. Mejor crudos que tostados, mejor tostados que fritos, pero para adelgazar todos son igual de validos.

Yo procuro pillar almendra cruda, las pipas tostadas del mencabronas con poca sal, nueces, los pistachos tostados aunque estos menos por su mucha sal, incluso alguna vez pillo los anacardos fritos.

Evidentemente en tiendas de frutos secos tienes mas variedad. Yo voy a posta a una a por pipas de calabaza tostadas con muy poca sal, este fruto seco es una pasada por sus cualidades antinflamatorias.

El cacahuete no es un fruto seco es una legumbre.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Oct 2015)

Bueno, pues parece ser que efectivamente la causa de mi malestar era el cacao con miel y mantequilla.

Esta mañana desperté un poco zombie, como estos dos últimos días, pero ya vuelvo a estar bien. Llegué a pensar si no sería cosa de la carne consumida durante esta última semana (llevaba un mes sin comerla nada más que muy esporádicamente) pero parece que no, que era lo otro. Lástima porque estaba bueno.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo procuro pillar almendra cruda, las pipas tostadas del mencabronas con poca sal, nueces, los pistachos tostados aunque estos menos por su mucha sal, incluso alguna vez pillo los anacardos fritos.



En Lidl tienes pistachos sin sal y en el DIA% tienes pipas de girasol sin sal, o crudas en las tiendas de mascotas, porque a los loros, hamsters y tal se les dan crudas. Las pones un ratillo en el horno y ya. Las pipas de calabaza sin sal yo las compro en el mercado central, no he visto envasadas nunca.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Oct 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En Lidl tienes pistachos sin sal y en el DIA% tienes pipas de girasol sin sal, o crudas en las tiendas de mascotas, porque a los loros, hamsters y tal se les dan crudas. Las pones un ratillo en el horno y ya. Las pipas de calabaza sin sal yo las compro en el mercado central, no he visto envasadas nunca.



Al final cuando quiero frutos secos buenos paso por una tienda de frutos secos en la zona Serreria cojo un kilo de pipas de calabaza tostados y sin sal. Ya se que es mas sano crudos, pero la pipa de girasol y calabaza tostados son una delicia y no se desnaturalizan tanto.


----------



## Johnny Drama (8 Oct 2015)

*__*

Una pregunta, para Karlos, o quien me pueda decir.

Las conservas caseras están permitidas, no? En mi caso hago mucha conserva de pimientos asados, tomate frito, bonito... Supongo que sí porque sus componentes son adecuados. No uso azúcar ni nada raro...

La miel, se puede o no? He leído de todo. Entiendo que no es buena del todo, pero se puede tolerar antes que edulcorantes o azúcar.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Una pregunta, para Karlos, o quien me pueda decir.
> 
> Las conservas caseras están permitidas, no? En mi caso hago mucha conserva de pimientos asados, tomate frito, bonito... Supongo que sí porque sus componentes son adecuados. No uso azúcar ni nada raro...
> 
> La miel, se puede o no? He leído de todo. Entiendo que no es buena del todo, pero se puede tolerar antes que edulcorantes o azúcar.



Yo llevo años tomándola y estoy empezando a plantearme su abandono: es acidificante y la tomo muy de mañana, con el zumo natural (otra cosa a evitar)


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Al final cuando quiero frutos secos buenos paso por una tienda de frutos secos en la zona Serreria cojo un kilo de pipas de calabaza tostados y sin sal. Ya se que es mas sano crudos, pero la pipa de girasol y calabaza tostados son una delicia y no se desnaturalizan tanto.



Sí, sí. Yo los compro en el mercado, hay un puesto de frutos secos y es una maravilla. Y muchiiiiiiisimo más baratos que en las tiendas, no hablemos ya de envasados.

Este verano en Marbella, en el centro comercial de La Cañada, compramos unas cosillas en el Alcampo, veo una tienda de frutos secos y me pongo una paletada de pipas de calabaza. Se la doy a la niña y me pide 8 euros. Le digo que a cuánto va el kilo y me dice que a 28 euros. Es una de las pocas veces que no me he llevado algo. Le di las gracias, vacié la bolsa y me fui por donde había venido.

No creo que tostados sin sal pierdan demasiadas propiedades, y no tiene nada que ver, estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Soy muy fan de las cosas fermentadas. Me preparo chucrut, kimchi, todas esas cosas. Son probióticas, si te las haces tú no tienen más que la verdura, sal, ajo y ya. Vamos, la bomba. Un entrecot bueno, con su montaña de chucrut y me corro de gusto.

Para quienes sientan el mono del arroz, se pueden hacer muchos platos que harías con arroz, pero con coliflor. Yo lo que tengo son bolsas de coliflor ya hecha en el congelador, le pones salsa de tomate casera y un huevo encima y está de muerte, como un arroz a la cubana, pero es verdura. Realmente el arroz hervido no sabe a nada, y la coliflor rallada hervida, tampoco.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Oct 2015)

Yo las pipas de calabaza las tomo de agua-sal; las crudas se pelan fatal y acabas comiendo más cáscara que fruto. Todas las demás (avellanas, nueces, almendras), en crudo.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Muy bonita toda su exposicion ahora le pregunto yo:
> 
> Como explica que gente con trabajos nada sedentarios desarrollen enormes sobrepesos y barrigas de gran tamaño. Le puedo llevar a cualquier obra de construccion y vera el tipico obrero fibrado junto a otro con una enorme barriga. Ambos almuerzan el mismo bocata y comen en el mismo menu en el mismo bar del poligono.
> 
> ...



*Uno* - Alcohol y tabaco.

*Dos* - Estoy dispuesto a afirmar taxativamente que con carbohidratos provenientes de las verduras y tuberculos es bastante difícil obtener la suficiente glucosa para alimentar al cerebro, regular las hormonas necesarias para el organismo y restablecer las reservas de glucógeno.

*Tres* - No me estoy refiriendo a la cetosis sino a los efectos del consumo excesivo de proteinas durante un prolongado tiempo. Son cosas distintas me parece.

*Cuatro* - Ridiculizar los argumentos de otra persona es una vieja táctica que no suele funcionar si el receptor tiene algo de cerebro y lo que es más importante, lo utiliza. 
Cualquiera puede ver que recomiendo cosas muy lógicas (no drogarse, no fumar, llevar una dieta equilibrada con todos los nutrientes, hacer ejercicio físico) alejada de extremismos. No recomiendo comerse una barra de pan diaria, poner azúcar en el café, alimentos procesados, refinados, bollería industrial, enlatados, embutidos y similares. Si recomiendo tomar legumbres, cereales como la avena, patatas, arroz, derivados de la leche, carne, pescado, huevos, verduras, frutos secos, fruta y similares.

Una persona normal que coma así y haga ejercicio físico regularmente tendrá una vida diaria mejor, salvo que tenga algún problema con algún tipo de alimento o problemas para ejercicio por cualquier circunstancia, pero eso ya es otra cuestión.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Uno* - Alcohol y tabaco.
> 
> *Dos* - Estoy dispuesto a afirmar taxativamente que con carbohidratos provenientes de las verduras y tuberculos es bastante difícil obtener la suficiente glucosa para alimentar al cerebro, regular las hormonas necesarias para el organismo y restablecer las reservas de glucógeno.
> 
> ...



Se le ha rebatido con más argumentos lo que puso en su ridículo post del otro día. No responda sólo a uno de ellos, o parecerá un troll.

Usted ha afirmado, entre otras cosas, que el cerebro necesita 100 gr. de glucosa diaria, y que si ésta no se obtiene de hidratos, se provocan "fallos neuronales" ¿? La ciencia no respalda esa afirmación. 

Usted ha afirmado anteriormente que una dieta en la que el 33% de las calorías proceda de proteínas provoca fallos renales y del hígado ¿? La ciencia no respalda esa afirmación.

Usted ha afirmado que

a - Los carbohidratos se pueden convertir en grasa pero no en proteina. ¿?

b - La proteina se puede convertir en grasa pero no en carbohidratos. ¿?

d - La grasa solo se puede convertir en grasa. ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?

Esto ya no hace falta ni rebatirlo, porque va contra toda la evidencia científica de cómo funciona el cuerpo humano y la verdad me deja un poco :: :: ::

Le sugiero que google los términos "gluconeogénesis", "ATP" y "Ciclo de Krebs", y lea un poco.

El post de ahora no se lo rebato porque carece de base... Según usted, yo debería estar muerto...

Y que no trolee con tan poca calidad en un tema como este.


----------



## sada (8 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Coma pipas de girasol viendo la tele por la noche y no se lave los dientes hasta la mañana. La grasa de la pipa le cambiara el ph de la boca y le protegera la dentadura durante la noche.
> 
> Por la mañana salta de la cama, mea y se cepilla los dientes. Se levantara con mal aliento eso si, pero saldra a la calle con aliento fresco y dientes mas duros.
> 
> ...



pipas de las de toda la vida? :8:


----------



## Rauxa (8 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Uno* - Alcohol y tabaco.
> 
> *Dos* - Estoy dispuesto a afirmar taxativamente que con carbohidratos provenientes de las verduras y tuberculos es bastante difícil obtener la suficiente glucosa para alimentar al cerebro, regular las hormonas necesarias para el organismo y restablecer las reservas de glucógeno.
> 
> ...



En lugar de afirmar taxativamente, intente demostrar algo, hombre.

1. El hombre se ha pasado millones de años sólo con los hidratos de las frutas y verduras. No sé que problema ve en ello, en tanto que hemos evolucionado hasta el día de hoy. Hace sólo 10.000 años que comemos harinas y ya se ha demostrado que nuestro organismo no las necesita.
2 millones de años sin harinas y ahora, de golpe y porrazo, si no las comemos, nos morimos.

2. el cerebro necesita grasa. Tira de grasa básicamente. El cerebro está hecho de grasa. Claro que la glucosa tiene su importancia, pero ni debemos basar nuestra alimentación en harinas ni hace falta que sea la mayor parte de nuestra dieta.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2015 at 18:48 ----------




panqueque dijo:


> Sólo vengo a dejar mi anécdota personal, que debe tomarse como tal y no como algo generalista que pueda valerle a todo el mundo.
> 
> En mi dieta apenas hay arroz, pasta, cereales o alimentos procesados, por no decir nada de nada. El único pan que como es el que hago yo en casa, y de vez en cuando. El resto de cosas, muy esporádicamente. Tampoco tomo frutas tropicales, pero porque me dan alergia.
> 
> ...



El problema es que tenemos endiosados a los médicos y estos tienen sus limitaciones y no salen de sus libros de los años 70 y no tienen ni idea de interpretar una analítica. Sólo observan 3-4 marcadores que ellos consideran importantes y aún así, no saben de que depende cuando un valor sale alto o no. Tiran de teoría y si ven un marcador alto, te dan la pastillita azul y si lo ven bajo, te dan la roja. 

Yo hice una prueba, puesto que soy de Girona pero vivo en Barcelona.
Me hice una analítica. Yo sigo los preceptos paleo, pongamos en un 90-95%.

Pues bien, los resultados me salen niquelados y yo le comento al médico.
Es que claro, yo sigo una dieta mediterranea de libro: muchos cereales, como 5 veces al día, no como grasas saturadas, siempre lácteos...
Y el tío iba mirando la analítica y decía " sí, sí, se ve claramente" 

Y voy con la misma analítica a mi médico de Barcelona, me dice lo mismo, que los resultados son para enmarcar y que continúe con lo que estoy haciendo. Y a ese le digo que no como cereales, que como 2 veces al día (e incluso hay días que sólo 1), que me hincho a grasas saturadas y que los aguacates, el jamón del bueno, y el coco son mis mejores amigos.
Y el tío me dice que no puede ser. Que habrá algún error en la analítica. Que matándome a grasas saturadas y no comiendo cereales, no podían salir esos valores.

O sea, ellos tienen un clixé pegado en el cerebro. Si los marcadores salen bien, es que comes según los preceptos oficiales y no ven que no tienen ni idea de interpretar los valores y confunden cosas como el colesterol dietético y el colesterol sérico o se creen que los triglicéridos los tenemos altos por culpa de la grasa cuando es justo al contrario.

En fin...estamos en manos de delincuentes.


----------



## fuckencia (8 Oct 2015)

Yo tambié vengo a contar mi experiencia.

.Hace un año o así me quité de los macarrones, sapguettis etc , y en su lugar metí verdura+ proteína ( carne , huevos) ; eso tres días a la semana , el resto legumbres Ocasionalmente , dos veces al mes , sí que me como un platito o dos de macarrones con chorizo.
.También me quité del azúcar en el café (2cucharadasx 4 cafés , no sé cuantos gramos serán , pero me suena que bastante.)

.Fuera la bollería industrial , las galletas chiquilín ...y en su lugar empecé yo a hacerme los bizcochos y las galletas.Me quité por la soja que suelen contener ..pero de paso también del azúcar desproporcionado que suelen llevar estos plasti-bollos.
Tres veces a la semana me como un pastel de pastelería tradicional.
.Ahora como mantequilla , no margarina , y soy de las que se vuelca el resto del aceitillo de la sartén y se chuperretea los dedos.

En resumen : 
-aumenté grasas, verduras y proteínas .
-moderé mucho el azúcar .(de los pasteles de Polledo no me voy a quitar !!!) y me quité de la pasta , los cereales y todo lo industrial , incluído el toamte frito).

Y noté : 
-estar más saciada (realmente como más que antes, que ya es decir),
- no estar pesada ni *hinchada*,
-no tener un sopor después de comer nivel belladurmiente, 
-menos "depósitos de grasa" tales como lorzitas y michelines ( curiosamente y a pesar de estar delgada , si tenía eso y además la barriga hinchada),
- más energía ( quizás en eso también influye mi aporte extra de vitaminas c , b y d ).
-menos ansias vivas de comer dulce e todo momento 

Puedo comer más , no engordo , y eso que últimamante no hago nada de ejercicio, y no tengo la sensación de tener hambre muy a menudo...antes , dos horas después de comer como una cerda , ya tenía hambre...:rolleye:, 
ahora aguanto hasta tres 

ah ..y otra cosa :a un familiar mío , con sobrepeso por temas hormonales y endocrinos , la pusieron a dieta antes de una operación...
curiosamente ,( ella que siempre había ido al "mejor nutriconista" de aquí , y se había hinchado a pan integral , leches desnatadas , sacarinas , y había añorado la grasa como Marco a su madre), consiguió adelgazar en un mes 7 kilos eliminando la pasta , los cereales y reduciendo el consumo de leche...y sin pasar hambre , porque sí se metía unos buenos filetes con ajo y unos buenos potajes , con compango y todo.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Oct 2015)

fuckencia dijo:


> Yo tambié vengo a contar mi experiencia.
> 
> .Hace un año o así me quité de los macarrones, sapguettis etc , y en su lugar metí verdura+ proteína ( carne , huevos) ; eso tres días a la semana , el resto legumbres Ocasionalmente , dos veces al mes , sí que me como un platito o dos de macarrones con chorizo.
> .También me quité del azúcar en el café (2cucharadasx 4 cafés , no sé cuantos gramos serán , pero me suena que bastante.)
> ...



Lo dicho, delincuentes. Luego estos dietistas se quejan de que la administración no les deja entrar a trabajar en los CAP.
Claro que da igual...luego vas y te toca un endocrino que te receta la mismo.


----------



## fuckencia (8 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo dicho, delincuentes. Luego estos dietistas se quejan de que la administración no les deja entrar a trabajar en los CAP.
> Claro que da igual...luego vas y te toca un endocrino que te receta la mismo.



es que es eso Rauxa , esta mujer , mi hermana para ser más exactos , pagó por las consultas y revisiones de ese especialista , a unas 20.000 pesetas cada tres meses ..y sí , adelgazaba algo , como unos dos kilos al mes , pero a base de pasar hambre y necesidad nivel comerse las miguillas que se me caían a mí de las marañuelas.(probe)
Claro , a los tres meses no aguantaba más .
Tomaba al menos un litro de leche desnatada al día , todo a la plancha , nada de grasa , batidos de esos de dietas para cuando le daba el hambre ,...y pasta , pasta hervida sin nada , si acaso con un poco de bonito :ouch:

Yo como ahora como comía en casa de mi madre , que sólo ponía macarrones una vez a la semana y como "capricho " , porque no le parecía comida.Todo verduras , legumbres y huevos.
Que esa es otra ...de siempre comí huevos sin contabilizar .
Calculo que me comeré unos ocho a la semana , y no tengo colesterol ni naada.
Mis análisis son de abril , y dijo el médico que estoy como una rosa , de "libro" exactamente


----------



## Rauxa (8 Oct 2015)

fuckencia dijo:


> es que es eso Rauxa , esta mujer , mi hermana para ser más exactos , pagó por las consultas y revisiones de ese especialista , a unas 20.000 pesetas cada tres meses ..y sí , adelgazaba algo , como unos dos kilos al mes , pero a base de pasar hambre y necesidad nivel comerse las miguillas que se me caían a mí de las marañuelas.(probe)
> Claro , a los tres meses no aguantaba más .
> Tomaba al menos un litro de leche desnatada al día , todo a la plancha , nada de grasa , batidos de esos de dietas para cuando le daba el hambre ,...y pasta , pasta hervida sin nada , si acaso con un poco de bonito :ouch:
> 
> ...



El 95% de los dietistas lo primero que te hacen son dietas hipocalóricas. O sea, de pocas calorías.
Que estás gordo? Pues a comer menos. Y de ahí no salen. Menos calorías pero manteniendo el orden de los macronutrientes que ves en mi firma.

Y no saben que uno no engorda por comer mucho, sino por comer mal.


----------



## MAUSER (8 Oct 2015)

fuckencia dijo:


> es que es eso Rauxa , esta mujer , mi hermana para ser más exactos , pagó por las consultas y revisiones de ese especialista , a unas 20.000 pesetas cada tres meses ..y sí , adelgazaba algo , como unos dos kilos al mes , pero a base de pasar hambre y necesidad nivel comerse las miguillas que se me caían a mí de las marañuelas.(probe)
> Claro , a los tres meses no aguantaba más .
> Tomaba al menos un litro de leche desnatada al día , todo a la plancha , nada de grasa , batidos de esos de dietas para cuando le daba el hambre ,...y pasta , pasta hervida sin nada , si acaso con un poco de bonito :ouch:
> 
> ...




Yo hay días que me como esos 8 huevos completos, nada de mariconadas de tirar la yema que es lo mejor. Tengo el colesterol normal, el bueno alto, el malo bajo y los trigliceridos bajos.

A la semana me como entre 30 y 40 huevos, hasta he aprendido a pelarlos rápido.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2015 at 18:23 ----------

Esa es otra... el miedo que nos metieron con los huevos y que la gente aún lo lleva grabado en la cabeza. Seguramente sea más sano comer media docena de huevos duros que un plato de macarrones con nata.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Oct 2015)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Sr Zapatitos, veo que vd. es una persona con excelente formación sobre el tema que estamos debatiendo, pero creo que su mensaje es confuso para muchos foreros. Para que todos estemos de acuerdo en lo esencial, le parece correcto este párrafo claro y sencillo:
> 
> "El alto índice de problemas de obesidad, cardiovasculares, diabetes, hipertensión etc son derivados del brutal consumo que existe de azúcar, sal, cereales refinados, bollería industrial y similares. La grasa en si no es mala (dentro de unos límites claro) y el cuerpo la utiliza preferentemente como energía en actividades de baja intensidad diarias. El verdadero peligro es el azúcar y cereales muy procesados que se convierten en grasa mejor que la propia grasa."*



Correcto, eso unido a no tomar drogas, no fumar y ejercicio físico dentro de las posibilidades de cada uno.

Tú que creo que eres ya veterano recordarás los tiempos en que por comer un pescado como el salmón te consideraban poco menos que un kamikaze, el aceite de oliva un veneno para el cuerpo.

También recuerdo los finales de los 80 principios de los 90 que se popularizaron las dietas altísimas en carbohidratos y proteinas y bajísimas en grasa, miles de tarados que iban al gym y se alimentaban solo de arroz, pasta, patatas y pollo, todo hervido. Ahora la moda de esos flipados es al revés, fuera los carbohidratos y venga grasas para el cuerpo y nada de hervir, todo con mantequilla a discreción.

Y en medio los que optamos por el camino del medio la cual llamábamos en esos tiempos la dieta del granjero que era ni tanto ni tan calvo. Ni la dieta arroz con pollo ni la dieta paleto de ahora.

Después allá cada cual que ya es mayorcito, yo cuento como me va.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Uno* - Alcohol y tabaco.
> 
> *Dos* - Estoy dispuesto a afirmar taxativamente que con carbohidratos provenientes de las verduras y tuberculos es bastante difícil obtener la suficiente glucosa para alimentar al cerebro, regular las hormonas necesarias para el organismo y restablecer las reservas de glucógeno.
> 
> ...



Pero a ver tontolaba, sin acritud, a ver si toda la discrepancia con Ud esta en tomar un poco de avena, arroz y patatas.

A ver si sabe leer y empieza por leer el titulo del hilo.

Y ya de paso se lee alguna pagina mas y ve que aqui casi todos los que comemos asi, incluso los paleo, añadimos a la dieta patatas y arroz en cuanto llegamos al peso que toca.

Osea que un puñadito de avena es toda la discusion?

Para entrar como un elefante en una cacharreria primero lea hombre de Dios.


Como discrepancia real entiendo que es un temeroso de las grasas pero en lo demas es Ud un paleo de libro. Incluso en los derivados de la leche podria estar de acuerdo con Ud. Llevo diciendo muchas paginas que siempre que no haya intolerancias los fermentados adelante.

Otra cosa esque por eleccion personal y prueba error a mi no le salga de los huevos comer ni avena ni fermentados.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Correcto, eso unido a no tomar drogas, no fumar y ejercicio físico dentro de las posibilidades de cada uno.
> 
> Tú que creo que eres ya veterano recordarás los tiempos en que por comer un pescado como el salmón te consideraban poco menos que un kamikaze, el aceite de oliva un veneno para el cuerpo.
> 
> ...



Te lo voy a decir en otro idioma, a ver si así.

Hay gente que hace lo que tu dices y no adelgaza.

NO HAY NADIE QUE DEJANDO HARINAS Y AZÚCARES, EN GENERAL NO VEA RESULTADOS.

Y para muestra, este hilo.

A ver si sale alguien diciendo que comiendo como un cerdo pero evitando azúcares y harinas diga que se ha engordado.


----------



## Oscovita (9 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Te lo voy a decir en otro idioma, a ver si así.
> 
> Hay gente que hace lo que tu dices y no adelgaza.
> 
> ...



Yo mismo he bajado a 80-81 kg desde 85 en 5 semanas haciendo 2 de ellas natacion..................Increible. Hacia que no pesaba esto 8 años.

Harinas y azucar obran el milagro .... si le añades el alcohol y moderas los lacteos lo bordas mal....OJO esto para bajar no hablo de dieta de comer de por vida.

He llegado a 96.

Y no soy Paleo, de hecho hago sacrilegios. Un dia me meto lentejas, hoy fideos del cocido, otro arroz blanco y algun que otro judias pintas y otro medio de pasta.... De pasta solo como a la semana los fideos del cocido y un plato de espaguetis macarrones...cuidado me meto medio plato de la pasta moderadamente y los fideos mas alegremente.....PERO NADA DE PAN...CERO....y luego uno o dos dias algo de legumbres.

Azucar intento que nada, nada de procesados excepto los altramuces que le echan algo de conservantes y algunas aceitunas idem.... Me meto azucar con las frutas, alguna uva sultana un par de veces a la semana como dulcecin y mangos que son dulces....NADA DE REFRESCOS CERO...AGUA...NADA DE SALSAS MAYONESAS...TOMATES ORLAANDOS...CERO...Y EL MILAGRO LLEGA.

Una cosa... la miel da ardor y algo de alergia, a mi al menos me da ardor pero la tomo unas dos o tres veces a la semana, lo unico que me tomo muy poca menos de media cucharada y asi no me sienta mal, y menos ahora que me noto mejor digestivamente. Pero si veis que os va mal no abuseis que no es muy alla si tienes este problema, eso si es interisente por micronutrientes pero tiene IG alto asi que con moderacion se puede, aun asi no la tomaria todos los dias.

Cuando me meto la pasta semanal con moderacion como digo que ahora se lo que es... Con el arroz blanco voy mas alegre... pero nunca me meto platazos...

Y los lacteos me meto yogures griegos que intercalo con los de soja... Bebo leche de arroz y alguna vez me meto un vaso de leche a la semana.

Como veis no soy estricto y voy bajando. Eso sí no tengo tanta ansiedad y calculo que como un cuarto menos que antes.

Por favor incorporad inmediatamente aguacates y manzanas a vuestras vidas.


Ahhhhhhhhhh y por supuesto FRUTOS SECOS TODOS LOS DIAS , de diario al menos.

Como veis como hasta un poquitin de farinaceos que igual con el tiempo elimino y bajo peso, mi secreto por asi decirlo es no comer mucha cantidad de nada excepto quiza algun dia frutas 3 piezas incluso 4 e ir intercalando.

Eso si un dia pasta, al otro pan, al otro fideos, azucar, una pizza, la hamburguesa con su pan, etc....Mal muy mal....

Por cierto ¿que os parecen los altramuces y las aceitunas? muy procesadas? cuando me los meto les doy un lavado al grifo para limpiar algo de lo que traigan.

Y otra cosa, EL PAN DE MOLDE TODOS SON UNA AUTENTICA BASURA, NO OS METAIS ESO.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (9 Oct 2015)

Yo solo he dejado el azúcar durante unos meses y lo he notado mucho. Adelgazar poco, porque ya estaba delgado (1.72/61), aún así me he puesto en 59. Lo que noto es más energía y que duermo mejor. Por lo demás, de momento sigo comiendo igual. Incluído una rebanada de unos 60 gr. de pan hecho por mí con espelta integral bio y masa madre y unos 30 gr. de muesli sin azúcar a diario. Y cada dos semanas sémola en el cuscús. Mi siguiente paso será no desayunar y pasar el desayuno (huevo, jamón cocido, fruta y frutos secos pero ahora sin el pan) a la hora del muesli (las doce) , a ver qué tal me va.


----------



## ojete_borrado (9 Oct 2015)

Perdon si está repe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=360&v=zTe2Fyigskw

Aprovecho opara comentar que llevo 4 kg en 3 semanas y sin pasar hambre. Gracias!!


----------



## el cura (9 Oct 2015)

Yo ya comia mas o menos paleo con un par de yogures por la noche y con dos dias de legumbres. Ademas de la proteina whey post-entreno.

Es lo unico no paleo que como de lunes a viernes.

Se me ven los cuadraditos y todo eso que decis, con 75 kilos para 1.74m.

Pero despues de leeros he decidido quitarme los lacteos en cuanto se me acaben los yogures y cambiar dichos yogures por una taza de cacao por la noche. 

Acabo de llegar del super (simply), el unico cacao en polvo que no llevaba azucar (que he comprado y que estoy tomandome una taza ahora por probar) pone que es desgrasado, tiene 10gr de grasa por cada 100 gramos.

A lo que iba, ¿Donde comprais vosotros el cacao?


----------



## Johnny Drama (9 Oct 2015)

> A lo que iba, ¿Donde comprais vosotros el cacao?



Hay uno Marca Valor sin Azúcar. Creo que se llama 100% o algo así.
En Carrefour tienen.



> estoy tomandome una taza ahora



Con qué lo tomas? Con leche?


----------



## el cura (9 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Hay uno Marca Valor sin Azúcar. Creo que se llama 100% o algo así.
> En Carrefour tienen.
> 
> 
> ...



Oka, el que he comprado yo es de pedro mayo, me pasare por algun carrefour a ver.

No, me lo he tomado com agua.


----------



## Johnny Drama (9 Oct 2015)

El del bote...

Cacao Puro en polvo desgrasado 100% natural Sin Azúcares añadidos | Chocolates Valor


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Oct 2015)

el cura dijo:


> Yo ya comia mas o menos paleo con un par de yogures por la noche y con dos dias de legumbres. Ademas de la proteina whey post-entreno.
> 
> Es lo unico no paleo que como de lunes a viernes.
> 
> ...



herboristería...100 % cacao puro negro ecológico de Ecuador...amargo a tope...:


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> herboristería...100 % cacao puro negro ecológico de Ecuador...amargo a tope...:



A cuanto te sale la broma?


----------



## robergarc (9 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> El del bote...
> 
> Cacao Puro en polvo desgrasado 100% natural Sin Azúcares añadidos | Chocolates Valor



Y, ¿cómo demonios se puede preparar eso? ¿Con agua? ¿No sabe a diablos?


----------



## Pichorrica (9 Oct 2015)

robergarc dijo:


> Y, ¿cómo demonios se puede preparar eso? ¿Con agua? ¿No sabe a diablos?



Yo por las mañanas me tomo un café soluble arábica con agua y un poco de este cacao y esta que te cagas de bueno.


----------



## SofoR (10 Oct 2015)

Hoy en "Buena Vida" suplemento que viene con El País:


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Muy bonita toda su exposicion ahora le pregunto yo:
> 
> Como explica que gente con trabajos nada sedentarios desarrollen enormes sobrepesos y barrigas de gran tamaño. Le puedo llevar a cualquier obra de construccion y vera el tipico obrero fibrado junto a otro con una enorme barriga. Ambos almuerzan el mismo bocata y comen en el mismo menu en el mismo bar del poligono.



un ejemplo de muchos, entre los okinawenses que seguían una dieta tradicional (80% de3 carbohidratos), el que menos comía se tragaba más de 2000 calorías diarias, con ese porcentaje de carbohidratos.

A lo mejor lo que engorda es comer carbohidratos JUNTO a un exceso de grasas, que además es nocivo en sí mismo a largo plazo, y un exceso es más de un 20% de las calorías totales. Hay quien recomienda 10%.



> Esta Ud dispuesto a afirmar taxativamente que con la combinacion de oxidacion de grasa y hidratos proveniente de verduras y tuberculos no se obtiene la suficiente glucosa para ese cerebro hambriento?
> 
> En referencia a ese olor que segun Ud produce la cetosis. De verdad piensa que comiendo gran cantidad de verdura se llega a esos niveles? Que si sigue pensando que la unica fuente de hidratos es la de los cereales Ud no se ha enterado de nada.



yo, basado en la evidencia que realmente existe de todo tipo, no recomendaría a nadie comer menos del 60% de las calorías procedentes de fuentes de carbohidratos, siendo las mejores la fruta, y después los tubérculos, seguido de las legumbres. Los cereales son los peores, siendo el peor de todos epidemiológicamente hablando el trigo, aunque esto también depende de factores de susceptibilidad recientes.

el estado de cetosis aparece cuando se ingiere menos de 50 gramos de azúcares al día, que son 200 calorías, así que el cuerpo es muy sensible a la entrada de carbohidratos y en cuanto hay suficientes empieza a usarlos porque es la fuente fisiológica preferida para muchas funciones, empezando por el cerebro, que desvía todo el azúcar que puede antes de entrar en cetosis y alimentarse de cuerpos cetónicos, algo que evita todo lo que puede.

La cetosis y las dietas bajas en carbos son para circunstancias especiales, el ser humano en general funciona mucho mejor con dietas moderadas en grasa (menos del 30%) y altas en carbos (más del 60%-70%).


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> un ejemplo de muchos, entre los okinawenses que seguían una dieta tradicional (80% de3 carbohidratos), el que menos comía se tragaba más de 2000 calorías diarias, con ese porcentaje de carbohidratos.
> 
> A lo mejor lo que engorda es comer carbohidratos JUNTO a un exceso de grasas, que además es nocivo en sí mismo a largo plazo, y un exceso es más de un 20% de las calorías totales. Hay quien recomienda 10%.
> 
> ...



Vaya solo faltabas tu.

Tambien muy bonita tu exposicion, entendiendo que eres vegano barres para tu lado. Pero si lees el titulo del hilo esto va de no tomar azucar y farinaceos.

Como que no hay que dar porcentajes como si eso fuese una regla fija para todo ser humano. 

Aqui lo unico que esta claro es que si se restringe azucar y harinas se puede comer de lo que quieras y en la proporcion que quieras que te desentocinas.

Lo de los porcentajes es magufo 100% y no hay ni nunca va a haber nimgun porcentaje valido del resto de nutrientres para la poblacion en general.

Y ya siendo precisos NO engorda comer hidratos junto a grasas. Engorda comer hidratos procedentes de azucares y harinas junto con grasas y algunas personas incluso sin ingerir grasas.

El problema no son los hidratos, solo un tipo muy concreto de hidratos hiperprocesados.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A cuanto te sale la broma?



4,50 € los 100 gr. ...:

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 15:34 ----------

Hoy he ido al mercado y he comprado aguacates, boniatos, calabacín, calabaza, ajos, brócoli y acelgas....excepto lo primero, todo lo demás hervido, túrmix y pure congelado para pasar la semana...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Oct 2015)

robergarc dijo:


> Y, ¿cómo demonios se puede preparar eso? ¿Con agua? ¿No sabe a diablos?



Con miel sabe muy bien. Yo lo tomo con leche o con avena.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Pero a ver tontolaba, sin acritud, a ver si toda la discrepancia con Ud esta en tomar un poco de avena, arroz y patatas.
> 
> A ver si sabe leer y empieza por leer el titulo del hilo.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, si el hilo fuera solo de lo que pone en el título estaríamos basicamente de acuerdo y probablemente jamás hubiera entrado en él.

La cuestión es que el hilo habrá comenzado con ese tema pero ya no va de eso sino de decir disparates a cual mayor. Uno que se hincha a mantequilla, el otro que la mitad de las caloría de proteinas, el de más allá que no te limpies los dientes por la noche, que las legumbres son malas, etc. Por decir algunos que recuerde que los hay para regarlar.

A ver si quien tiene que leer bien eres tú, yo no tengo miedo de las grasas, los huevos por ejemplo me los como enteros, el aceite no falta nunca, carne no suelo comer por razones que no vienen a cuento pero cuando algún vecino me regala un bicho de los que crían ellos no tengo problemas. Tampoco tengo problemas en comer queso, frutos secos me encantan, etc. Lo que no hago es atiborrarme de grasas como aconseja por aquí más de uno.

Se lo que es la paletodieta, la hacían infinidad de culturistas por ejemplo antes de la competición. Algunos se creerán que es nuevo pero ya está casi todo inventado.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si el hilo fuera solo de lo que pone en el título estaríamos basicamente de acuerdo y probablemente jamás hubiera entrado en él.
> 
> La cuestión es que el hilo habrá comenzado con ese tema pero ya no va de eso sino de decir disparates a cual mayor. Uno que se hincha a mantequilla, el otro que la mitad de las caloría de proteinas, el de más allá que no te limpies los dientes por la noche, que las legumbres son malas, etc. Por decir algunos que recuerde que los hay para regarlar.
> 
> ...



Hombre la paleodieta no es nada que se haya inventado nadie....es simplemente "rescatar" lo que hemos venido haciendo durante los 2 últimos millones de años.

De todas formas si puedes enlazar algún artículo sobre los problemas que tenemos si comemos un 50% de protes, te lo agradecería.

Y para quien esté interesado en todo lo que hay detrás de la filosofia paleo o evolutiva, aquí tenéis una charla de poco más de 1 hora de Carlos Perez.
Si la miráis enterita, veréis como nos os quedan dudas.

https://youtu.be/DpUPihOft_Y


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como que no hay que dar porcentajes como si eso fuese una regla fija para todo ser humano.
> 
> Lo de los porcentajes es magufo 100% y no hay ni nunca va a haber nimgun porcentaje valido del resto de nutrientres para la poblacion en general.



como de costumbre no entendéis nada, pero renegando de trabajos científicos como el estudio China que a día de hoy, en la bibliografía científica, no en la magufa, no ha podido ser rebatido, todo lo contrario, pues se dicen esas chorradas.

En promedio, desde un punto de vista epidemiológico, se pueden dar esas recomendaciones perfectamente, y tiene una importancia vital porque no es lo mismo criarse con un tipo de dieta que con otra para la edad adulta y el resto de la vida.

En realidad las personas a las que no les va bien ese rango de porcentajes son la excepción, las dietas cetogénicas, por ejemplo, tienen su valor, pero como dieta TEMPORAL de terapia.

Porque ya puestos, la primera razón para engordar es el consumo de un exceso de calorías, y la de adelgazar, el consumo de un déficit de calorías, que es algo muy común cuando se consumen dietas hiperproteicas e hipergrasas, al principio sobre todo.

Luego añade las otras variables: sedentarismo, problemas endocrinos, etc.

Pero existen casos de personas adelgazando decenas de kilos comiendo ad libitum una dieta 80/10/10 repleta de cereales. Los paleocarnistas niegan esto enfáticamente.

Es que en sí mismo ni el plan blanco ni el azúcar son el problema (si no tienes sensibilidad al gluten), si su consumo es proporcional al de otros alimentos que aportan nutrientes. La dieta es un todo, aunque tampoco los recomiendo, en realidad no son necesarios para nada.


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hombre la paleodieta no es nada que se haya inventado nadie....es simplemente "rescatar" lo que hemos venido haciendo durante los 2 últimos millones de años.
> 
> De todas formas si puedes enlazar algún artículo sobre los problemas que tenemos si comemos un 50% de protes, te lo agradecería.
> 
> ...



Muy muy muy interesante la charla. La recomiendo al 100%. Me ha despejado muchas dudas que tenia sobre la paleo.

Muy aclaratorias las explicaciones sobre el mito de las 5 comidas al día, el uso de aguas de mineralización débil y la hambre química por culpa del pico de insulina y posterior bajón. El tema de la inflamación del sistema digestivo muy interesante también.

Gracias por compartir el vídeo.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Oct 2015)

en realidad no sabemos qué comían loas cavernícolas, ni siquiera en la "helada" europa

la exclusión de ciertos alimentos no tiene sentido alguno:

Neanderthals may have feasted on meat and two veg diet | Science | The Guardian


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en realidad no sabemos qué comían loas cavernícolas, ni siquiera en la "helada" europa
> 
> la exclusión de ciertos alimentos no tiene sentido alguno:
> 
> Neanderthals may have feasted on meat and two veg diet | Science | The Guardian



A ver empanao que vas repitiendo las mismas canciones hilo tras hilo y ya cansa.

No claro que no sabemos lo que comian con exactitud ni falta que nos hace.

Lo que si sabemos seguro es lo que NO comian:
- No comian azucar refinada en ninguna de sus formas.
- No comian aspartamo, sacarina, glutamato, ni una larga lista de E nosecuantos como conservantes.
- No comian trigo y una larga lista de cereales, que para hacerlos comestibles habia que roturarlos, machacarlos, refinarlos y finalmente cocerlos.

Los unicos animales con un sistema digestivo capaz de digerir un grano de trigo son los pajaros.

Si no tienes nada que aportar sobre este tema vete a predicar a otro hilo que aqui el china estudio no viene a cuento. Tio pesao.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver empanao que vas repitiendo las mismas canciones hilo tras hilo y ya cansa.
> 
> No claro que no sabemos lo que comian con exactitud ni falta que nos hace.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, este no sale de la "paradoja asiàtica". Le fascina que los chinos se harten de arroz y no engorden.


----------



## nightprowler (11 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en realidad no sabemos qué comían loas cavernícolas, ni siquiera en la "helada" europa
> 
> la exclusión de ciertos alimentos no tiene sentido alguno:
> 
> Neanderthals may have feasted on meat and two veg diet | Science | The Guardian



Lo de "cavernicolas " me ha hecho sonreir , es una de tantos topicos y malentendidos sobre la prehistoria de nuestra especie , tanto enlace en ingles se te ha pegado lo de caveman 

Los neardenthales aparte de estar extintos no esta muy claro que relacion genetica exacta tenian con nosotros , nuestro antepasado directo no es el neardenthal , es mas que probable que la extincion de los neardenthales tenga que ver con la llegada de nuestra especie a europa , eso sin descartar cierto grado de hibridacion 

Sobre nuestros antepasados se ha investigado la evidencia fosil , la etnografica y modernamente la genetica 


Podemos saber que animales cazaban por los huesos fosilizados y tener una nocion de la alimentacion por los patrones de desgaste de la dentadura , por ejemplo se sabe que ultimo hominido exclusivamente carroñero fue el homo habilis 

La composicion exacta de la dieta es complicado pero las proporciones y los grupos no tanto , otra cosa es que un humano moderno necesite lo mismo que un recolector magdaleninese


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver empanao que vas repitiendo las mismas canciones hilo tras hilo y ya cansa.
> 
> No claro que no sabemos lo que comian con exactitud ni falta que nos hace.
> 
> ...



enésimo hilo de paleodieta y dice que me repito :XX: quién será el empanao.

Te has leído el enlace, mendrugo? 



> The researchers found remnants of date palms, seeds and legumes – which include peas and beans
> 
> They collected 73 starch grains from the Iraqi Neanderthal's teeth. Some of these belonged to barley or a close relative, and appeared to have been boiled in water.



Azúcar no, pero a miel se ponían finos cunado podían. Lo segundo es cierto, pero tampoco nadie hasta que se inventaron ni nadie que no coma productos procesados.

Lo tercero que dices es directamente falso. Las dietas bajas en carbohidratos son una moda fruto de magufos o incluso de una reacción de la industria cárnica, a saber.


----------



## nightprowler (11 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Las dietas bajas en carbohidratos son una moda fruto de magufos o incluso de una reacción de la industria cárnica, a saber.



Dos detalles 

El no se si se habra leido el enlace , pero tu deberias esforzarte un poquito en encontrar uno que hable de nuestra especie que los hay , los neardenthales fueron comtemporaneos del homo sapiens no antepasados

Las dietas vegetarianas aparecen con las religiones , fueron y son tipicas de religiones/sectas y no van precisamente escasas de magufos y magufadas , ya sabes paja ojo viga etc

Lo de ponerse finos a miel , pues no , poquita mas que nada porque las abejas al igual que muchas especies previas a su domesticacion producian cantidades bastante escasas , a la dificultad de acceder a una colmena se une una produccion mas bien limitada

No es un caso unico , el trigo , la avena o el arroz silvestre ademas de estacionales eran mucho mas pequeños y asi un largo etc , mucha gente parece incapaz de pararse a pensar que los vegetales estan tan domesticados o mas que los animales de granja


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Dos detalles
> 
> El no se si se habra leido el enlace , pero tu deberias esforzarte un poquito en encontrar uno que hable de nuestra especie que los hay , los neardenthales fueron comtemporaneos del homo sapiens no antepasados



eso es irrelevante. Seguimos sin saber que comían exactamente (y tampoco que no comían) y en qué proporciones, los primeros datos algo fiables son ya del mesolítico, e indican una dieta mixta con bastantes vegetales, para nada esquimal.



> Las dietas vegetarianas aparecen con las religiones , fueron y son tipicas de religiones/sectas y no van precisamente escasas de magufos y magufadas , ya sabes paja ojo viga etc



siempre he dicho que lo que la evidencia científica corrobora como ideal para el ser humano MODERNO, en términos epidemiológicos, es una dieta PLANTÍVORA, lo de vegano en realidad no es estrictamente necesario para la salud, pero lo de baja cantidad pues eso dicen los datos.



> *Lo de ponerse finos a miel , pues no , poquita mas que nada porque las abejas al igual que muchas especies previas a su domesticacion producian cantidades bastante escasas , a la dificultad de acceder a una colmena se une una produccion mas bien limitada
> 
> *



es muy fácil encontrar estudios sobre dietas de los pueblos de cazadores-recolectores modernos que lo hacen en la temporada correspondiente, igual que hincharse de frutas, que reservan para los más jóvenes.



> No es un caso unico , el trigo , la avena o el arroz silvestre ademas de estacionales eran mucho mas pequeños y asi un largo etc , mucha gente parece incapaz de pararse a pensar que los vegetales estan tan domesticados o mas que los animales de granja



la domesticación no es en sí misma un problema, he tenido mucho éxito y ha dado muy buenos resultados en el tiempo. Esa es otra magufada paleo más, además que invalida la idea por cuanto por esto mismo hoy en día es absolutamente imposible comer una dieta similar a la de entonces.


----------



## nightprowler (11 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eso es irrelevante. Seguimos sin saber que comían exactamente (y tampoco que no comían) y en qué proporciones, los primeros datos algo fiables son ya del mesolítico, e indican una dieta mixta con bastantes vegetales, para nada esquimal.
> 
> 
> 
> siempre he dicho que lo que la evidencia científica corrobora como ideal para el ser humano MODERNO, en términos epidemiológicos, es una dieta PLANTÍVORA, lo de vegano en realidad no es estrictamente necesario para la salud, pero lo de baja cantidad pues eso dicen los datos.



No me parece en absoluto irrelevante que hablando de nuestra especie , sapiens , cites estudios de neardenthales , es como hablar de perros domesticos y que cites estudios de coyotes


Del paleolitico superior hay abundantes yacimientos excavados y sabemos como ya te he dicho que se alimentaban de varias especies animales por los huesos fosilizados y diversos frutos de cascara , es imposible negar categoricamente lo que no ha fosilizado pero de lo que hay evidencia fosil poca discusion tiene, cabras montesas caballo y pescado son habituales en la cornisa cantabrica , que se combinasen o no con habas puede , con trigo en esa epoca imposible

Lo de plantivora suena bastante a cachondeo , no existe una unica evidencia cientifica , hay estudios para todos los gustos y la dieta no lo explica todo hay mas factores implicados Tan modernos como tu y yo son los mongoles y ademas asiaticos y se meten lacteos y carne para aburrir sin mayor problema


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Oct 2015)

con evidencia me refiero al conjunto de la evidencia, no a estudios concretos, estudios a varios niveles, clínicos, experimentos con modelos animales, epidemiológicos, incluyendo datos de dietas tradicionales y su relación con variables como salud y longevidad, etc


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eso es irrelevante. Seguimos sin saber que comían exactamente (y tampoco que no comían) y en qué proporciones, los primeros datos algo fiables son ya del mesolítico, e indican una dieta mixta con bastantes vegetales, para nada esquimal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver subnormal esto no es un hilo de paleo el titulo lo dice bien claro. Que algunos comamos de esa forma no lo convierte en hilo paleo.

Llevo un monton de paginas diciendo que al que le siente bien tome fermentados y legumbres, aunque yo no lo convertiria en la base de la almentacion, para adelgazar seria apto.

Tambien he nombrado a una persona que conozco que come casi vegano pero ni un gramo de cereales y azucares.

Di bien claro si estas a favor de ingerir azucares y cereales y asi aportas algo al hilo. El resto de magufadas es ensuciar el hilo.

La miel no es azucar refinada, la fruta no es azucar refinada, hasta ahi estamos todos de acuerdo. Mientras no tomes azucar ni cereales, puedes comer vegano, paleo o comerle la polla a tu vecino y se adelgaza, mas o menos rapido o despacio segun lo que comas del resto, de eso va el hilo.

Aqui no he visto a nadie defender ninguna dieta cetonica, asique deja de rebatir lo que nadie ha dicho.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2015 at 09:47 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> He comprado esta mantequilla (pero la versión sin sal) , ¿buena compra? ¿Voy a engordar?



Claro que es buena compra es una mantequilla de p.m. lo de la ghee en realidad solo es necesario si eres alergico a los lacteos.

Los restos de caseina, suero y lactosa que quedan en una mantequilla normal son ridiculos y no suponen ninguna diferencia para adelgazar o no.

El vegetariano se puede hinchar a aguacates y aceite de oliva como base de su dieta rica en grasas.

Espero que los que se hayan leido el hilo hayan entendido que la grasa es el substituto ideal de la energia procedente del azucar y cereales, y que la grasa no engorda sea cual sea su procedencia, vegetal o animal.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung, tiene entre ceja y ceja que hay que comer muchos hidratos sí o sí.
El problema es que estos están en al base de la dieta mediterranea y la gente se hincha a ellos. La mayoría come entre un 60-70% de hidratos, la mayoría refinados, y muchos, sin enterarse de la vaina, ingieren más.

Y entre consumir ese 60-70% y una dieta cetogénica, hay un punto medio. 

A partir de ahí, para mí, la mayoría de las enfermedades modernas vienen de la ingesta de azúcar. Y una molécula de azúcar es una molécula de azúcar (lo siento, pero no me vais a mover de eso). Eso qué significa? que tenemos que quitar las frutas? Pues no.
El azúcar es necesario pero no en un 60-70% de lo que comemos. Una persona que coma:
cereales de desayuno
galletitas a media mañana
macarrones para comer
bocadillo para merendar
pan con tomate para cenar

Se está hinchando a azúcar. Obviamente, la fruta que la mantenga pero que se vaya quitando del pan, macarrones, galletas...Al menos el azúcar de la fruta viene acompañada de otras cosas muy buenas. El azúcar de los macarrones, de las galletas...aporta muchas otras cosas, que no son nada buenas.

Por suerte, la ciencia va avanzando. Sabéis que se le recomienda actualmente a una persona epiléptica?
- Que baje los hidratos a índices muy bajos. Y obviamente se les dice que quiten el pan y la pasta y que continúen con la fruta y no al revés.

A personas con tumores cerebrales, parkinson, alzheimers.... sabéis que les dicen?
- Que bajen hidratos. 

Si la glucosa fuera taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan tan importante para el cerebro, me explicáis pq cuando tenemos un problema que afecta, en este caso, a nuestro cerebro, lo primero que nos dicen es que nos quitemos del azúcar?

Cuando estés bien hínchate a azúcar (60-70% mínimo). Ahora bien, cuando tengas un problema, quita el azúcar.

Soy yo el único que ve una contradicción? 
Epilepsia, tumores cerebrales, parkinson, alzheimer, diabetes, artritis, artrosis, cardiopatias, todas las -itis.... tienen un origen en la alta ingesta de azúcar (me da igual que me llaméis taliban). Y eso sin contar con otro tipo de enfermedades, que pese a no tener un origen alimentario, se les recomienda comer pocos hidratos pq el azúcar empeora la situación.

Sólo hay que ver algun estudio en PubMed de estos últimos 5 años, sobre las dietas low-carb. NO sé si estas tienen que ser un 20%, 30% o 50%, pero está claro que la pirámide actual que pone los cereales y en definitiva los hidratos en la base, es un auténtico dislate y ha coincidido con el adelante de muchas enfermedades que teníamos interiorizados de gente anciana. 
Muchas endocrinos, médicos, dietistas, fisiólogos...ya están reconociendo que esa base debería salir de la pirámide. Muchos aún son reacios a quitar la harina, pero ya no la ponen en la base.
No ver está tendencia es de tarugos. Sin acritud.


PD. Los problemas de arterias vienen 100% por el azúcar. No quieres tener un ataque al corazón? No comas azúcar o limítalo a las frutas (en el bien entendido que no te comerás 34 manadarinas de postre).
La cantidad de gente que no come grasa y sí hidratos, pensando que es lo mejor para su corazón. Y los ataques de corazón, anginas de pecho...cada día a más y en gente más joven y teoricamente "saludable".
Más ghee, aguacates y coco y menos danacols. Que parecéis borregos. 
La gente con cánceres prematuros, con ataques al corazón a los 50 años, con principios de alzheimer, artritis y artrosis en los 50, enfermedades todas ellas modernas y que aparecían cuando teníamos más de 75 años. Y ahora, con gente de 50 y pico ya aparecen.
Y por culpa de qué? En 30-50 años hemos dado un giro de 180% a nuestra alimentación. Quien quiera mirar hacia otro lado, es su problema.


----------



## MAUSER (11 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung es un talibán del vegetarianismo y de lo que ha fracasado en tantas personas, yo lo tengo en ignorados porque no me aporta nada bueno, ni nuevo.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Oct 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> Sunwukung es un talibán del vegetarianismo y de lo que ha fracasado en tantas personas, yo lo tengo en ignorados porque no me aporta nada bueno, ni nuevo.



Un 1% en españa, reconoce de boquilla que es vegetariano. Y encima esta semana ha salido un estudio en el que el 39% de los vegetarianos, reconoce que cuando se emborrachan, comen carne )

cuando tenga tiempo lo enlazo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Oct 2015)

mi desayuno de esta mañana...huevos ecológicos revueltos, con aguacate, un puñado de almendras crudas y olivas, todo ello aderezado con un chorro de aceite virgen extra de oliva...


----------



## BurbuPrepper (11 Oct 2015)

*Adicción la azúcar*

No sé si lo han puesto ya, pero aquí lo dejo:

[YOUTUBE]7vmqUENYLkI[/YOUTUBE]

Salud y buenos alimentos


----------



## zapatitos (11 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> *Sobre nuestros antepasados se ha investigado la evidencia fosil , la etnografica y modernamente la genetica
> 
> 
> Podemos saber que animales cazaban por los huesos fosilizados y tener una nocion de la alimentacion por los patrones de desgaste de la dentadura , por ejemplo se sabe que ultimo hominido exclusivamente carroñero fue el homo habilis
> ...



Nuestros antepasados comían lo que podían y se encontraban comestible y no lo que querrían comer, su problema no era el colesterol y la diabetes sino la propia supervivencia que es lo más importante de todo. Ahora es cuando al menos algunos podemos elegir entre variedad aunque lamentablemente todaví luna gran parte de gente siguen comiendo lo que pueden y no lo que quieren, mientras algunos se dedican a mitificar lo que se comería hace millones de años. A mitificar lo que les mola a ellos claro porque otras cosas como comer carroña y despojos, carne cruda, gusanos, o si no había otra cosa un trozo de helecho o pajón o incluso hojas de árboles para llenar la tripa en momentos de hambre intensa, eso no se mitifica.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nuestros antepasados comían lo que podían y se encontraban comestible y no lo que querrían comer, su problema no era el colesterol y la diabetes sino la propia supervivencia que es lo más importante de todo. Ahora es cuando al menos algunos podemos elegir entre variedad aunque lamentablemente todaví luna gran parte de gente siguen comiendo lo que pueden y no lo que quieren, mientras algunos se dedican a mitificar lo que se comería hace millones de años. A mitificar lo que les mola a ellos claro porque otras cosas como comer carroña y despojos, carne cruda, gusanos, o si no había otra cosa un trozo de helecho o pajón o incluso hojas de árboles para llenar la tripa en momentos de hambre intensa, eso no se mitifica.
> 
> Saludos.




Tu aun no te has enterado de que va el hilo machote. Déjate de hablar sobre el sexo de los angeles y explica al tendido tu opinión sobre el azucar y las harinas.

Y al menos espero que te hayas informado y entiendas que tu frase en otro post 'la grasa solo se convierte en grasa' es un autentico disparate.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Oct 2015)

Hay que alimentarse, no comer. Esa es la única regla.


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ucar-chocolates-y-recetas-cacao-100-puro.html


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Oct 2015)

panda de iletrados, ya se consume un promedio de menos del 50% de carbos, listos, y de taliban vegano nada, plant based diet es lo que está demostrado como óptima epidemiológicamente hablando, pero es que siendo analfabetos funcionales no podéis entender esto, no dais para más que para leer a magufos como el Sisson.

aquí los porcentajes calóricos de macronutrientes en España:







40% de carbohidratos en promedio, y los pueblos con dietas de hasta el 80% con mucha mejor salud y longevidad, que malos los carbohidratos.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> panda de iletrados, ya se consume un promedio de menos del 50% de carbos, listos, y de taliban vegano nada, plant based diet es lo que está demostrado como óptima epidemiológicamente hablando, pero es que siendo analfabetos funcionales no podéis entender esto, no dais para más que para leer a magufos como el Sisson.
> 
> aquí los porcentajes calóricos de macronutrientes en España:
> 
> ...



Supongo que tendrás a bien de decir la fuente de donde has sacado eso. 
Estaría bien poder analizar de donde se saca ese 13% recomendado como mucho de protes. Y de paso pq esa cantidad tan grande grasas y de qué tipo son. Parecen dos gráficos hecho por mis alumnos de la ESO.

Te hemos leído en multitud de hilos y has sido incapaz de demostrar:
- Cantidades mínimas y máximas de protes
- cantidades mínimas y máximas de hidratos
- cantidades mínimas y máximas de grasas.

Y vigila lo que dices. LO QUE DICE LA CIENCIA PARA ADELGAZAR - LUIS JIMENEZ, comprar el libro 
En este libro, el autor desgrana todos los estudios sobre el tema. Y te puedo bien asegurar que la CIENCIA SÓLO HA DEMOSTRADO LA NECESIDAD DE UN MÍNIMO DE PROTES Y DE GRASAS. Un mínimo.
Ni máximos de nada, ni nada de nada sobre los hidratos.

A partir de ahí, te animo que postees algún artículo, estudio, libro, conferencia...algo donde se justifique lo que realmente dices.


----------



## nightprowler (11 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> 40% de carbohidratos en promedio, y los pueblos con dietas de hasta el 80% con mucha mejor salud y longevidad, que malos los carbohidratos.



Dos detalles 

1 Con poco mas de 82 años de esperanza de vida estamos entre los MAS longevos , superados en apenas 2 años por los japonese no es precisamente un mal resultado , pocos paises vas a encontrar con mucha mas longevidad , y aceptando 4 años maximo como "mucha"



2 Si enlazas un grafico de los pocos carbohidratos que se comen de una pagina que suena tan imparcial como "los cereales"........ ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Supongo que tendrás a bien de decir la fuente de donde has sacado eso.
> Estaría bien poder analizar de donde se saca ese 13% recomendado como mucho de protes. Y de paso pq esa cantidad tan grande grasas y de qué tipo son. Parecen dos gráficos hecho por mis alumnos de la ESO.
> 
> Te hemos leído en multitud de hilos y has sido incapaz de demostrar:
> ...



Nada no lo sacas de sus cuatro gilipolleces y nisiquiera se moja en el tema del hilo. Dice que no es un taliban pero se ve que un poco retrasado si. 

Y no va a poder demostrar ningun maximo ni minimo porque eso no existe. Lo que tratamos de demostrar aqui es la correlacion entre obesidad y consumo de azucar y cereales.


----------



## nightprowler (11 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nuestros antepasados comían lo que podían y se encontraban comestible y no lo que querrían comer, su problema no era el colesterol y la diabetes sino la propia supervivencia que es lo más importante de todo. Ahora es cuando al menos algunos podemos elegir entre variedad aunque lamentablemente todaví luna gran parte de gente siguen comiendo lo que pueden y no lo que quieren, mientras algunos se dedican a mitificar lo que se comería hace millones de años.



Se ha comentado mas veces que el comer lo que se quiere es relativamente moderno , las diferentes culturas se han alimentado de lo que les era mas sencillo obtener / abundante

Que para unos agricultores del medio oriente sea mas facil comer trigo que patatas y la carne ni la huelan porque sea cara no convierte al trigo y la carne de ave en algo optimo sino en la mejor opcion dentro de lo que hay


Otra cosa es que digamos lo relamente natural es X , pues mira nuestra especie evoluciono de hominidos que eran basicamente carroñeros oportunistas y fueron todo el paleo y mesoilitico recolectores cazadores asi que lo natural si tal cosa existe para nuestra especie es eso 

Las proporciones ya son mas discutibles , muchos estudios apuntan a un 20% de proteina y grasa de origen animal y posiblemente ese sea el valor mas logico

Pretender alientarte con una dieta frutivora o crudivegetariana casi de primate es una decision personal , pero intentar colarla como la dieta logica para nuestra especie que lo primero que perdimos fue la capacidad de metabolizar celulosa es un poco ilogico





zapatitos dijo:


> A mitificar lo que les mola a ellos claro porque otras cosas como comer carroña y despojos, carne cruda, gusanos, o si no había otra cosa un trozo de helecho o pajón o incluso hojas de árboles para llenar la tripa en momentos de hambre intensa, eso no se mitifica.
> 
> Saludos.



No hay cosa mas mitificada que la supuesta obligacion de comer carne cruda , hace mas de 100000 años que los primeros homidos descubrieron el fuego , por alguna extraña razon hay gente que se considera menos inteligente que un neardenthal o un antecessor


Eso sin tener en cuenta que el supuesto asco que produce de la carne cruda no tiene sentido en algunos casos , hay determinados cortes de carne cruda que son un autentico manjar

---------- Post added 11-oct-2015 at 21:36 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> es muy fácil encontrar estudios sobre dietas de los pueblos de cazadores-recolectores modernos que lo hacen en la temporada correspondiente, igual que hincharse de frutas, que reservan para los más jóvenes.
> 
> 
> 
> la domesticación no es en sí misma un problema, he tenido mucho éxito y ha dado muy buenos resultados en el tiempo. Esa es otra magufada paleo más, además que invalida la idea por cuanto por esto mismo hoy en día es absolutamente imposible comer una dieta similar a la de entonces.



Obviamente tenemos un concepto de lo que es ponerse finos muy distinto , que estacionalemtne consumas todo la miel que seas capaz de recolectar es exactamente lo mismo que se hace y se hacia con cualquier otro recurso recolectado

Ahora compara los gramos de miel que podian consumir en un año con los kilos de frutos secos o tuberculos que podian consumir en un año

Sacarle a una colmena silvestre un par de kilos de miel es complicado , recolectar 5 veces eso en frutos secos es de lo mas sencillo y mas seguro todo sea dicho de paso

Lo mismo para la fruta , tu mismo hablas de la estacionalidad , si en todo el año solo puedes tener acceso fruta en 2/3 meses tu consumo anual por una pura cuestion tiempo y produccion va ser limitado

Que la domesticacion haya tenido mucho exito es irrelevante para lo que hablamos , con las variedades silvestres se necesitan recolectar muchas mas plantas y en mayores extensiones , eso no quiere decir que no se consumiesen pero basar la alimentacion en un par de tuberculos como se haria posteriormente es imposible


Que las variedades silvestres son mas pequeñas no tiene nada que ver con la dieta paleo o vegana , no se donde ves tu la magufada 

Comer exactamente lo que comia un cazador recolector magdaleniense es complicado por muchas cosas empezando por las especies de dificil acceso o directamente extintas pero no va de eso el hilo sino de proporciones


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Dos detalles
> 
> 1 Con poco mas de 82 años de esperanza de vida estamos entre los MAS longevos , superados en apenas 2 años por los japonese no es precisamente un mal resultado , pocos paises vas a encontrar con mucha mas longevidad , y aceptando 4 años maximo como "mucha"
> 
> ...



respecto al punto uno, una cosa es la esperanza de vida al nacer y otra la longevidad. Los que están viviendo un montón ahora son los que se criaron con una dieta con la mitad o la cuarta parte de productos animales, y por tanto con menos grasas y proteínas y más carbos, que ahora.

En otras franjas de edad las enfermedades crónicas son rampantes a todas las edades y está disminuyendo su longevidad. Esto se verá mucho más claramente en las próximas décadas.

Aquí tienes otro enlace http://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBsQFjAAahUKEwigs8v66rrIAhUG04AKHWBKB6c&url=http%3A%2F%2Faesan.msssi.gob.es%2FAESAN%2Fdocs%2Fdocs%2Fevaluacion_riesgos%2Festudios_evaluacion_nutricional%2Fvaloracion_nutricional_enide_macronutrientes.pdf&usg=AFQjCNFpDWpm5IYyQrozKh4H1ELWgrWcNA&sig2=sO-pPpOkR4gZAVhWFFCamA, esos porcentajes de grasas y proteínas los puedes encontrar para cualquier país con dieta tipo occidental moderna (el consumo de carne per cápita aumenta a partir de la invención de los camiones frigoríficos) en pubmed. Es muy fácil.

Para todo lo demás, tomáis las referencias del The china Study, que es un trabajo totalmente actual y que no ha sido refutado y sí contrastado. No va a venir la Denise Minger que no tiene ni idea de estadística a poner puntos sobre las íes a un estudio de ese calibre, revisado por pares y encima con trabajos independientes que lo confirman. 

AHora esto no quita situaciones individuales, más bien temporales.


----------



## Agapi (12 Oct 2015)

He visto que muchos por aqui recomendais el embutido cuando estais masacrando el azucar. Si no entendi mal el embutido es muy perjudicial para la salud incluso provocando desidia, pereza, y no se que mas... aparte de atascar arterias y aumentar las probabilidades de infarto

alguien sabe algo de esto?


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Oct 2015)

Agapi dijo:


> He visto que muchos por aqui recomendais el embutido cuando estais masacrando el azucar. Si no entendi mal el embutido es muy perjudicial para la salud incluso provocando desidia, pereza, y no se que mas... aparte de atascar arterias y aumentar las probabilidades de infarto
> 
> alguien sabe algo de esto?



El embutido no tiene ningun problema. El problema es el embutido industrial. Solo tienes que leer la etiqueta del embutido que venden envasado en cualquier supermercado. Azucar y edulcorantes, harinas de dudosa procedencia, grasas de mas dudosa procedencia aun, la lista de conservantes no se acaba, el picado lo admite todo.

Por eso lo mejor es el jamon curado o el lomo embuchado que son piezas enteras. Si conoces una carniceria de barrio donde la morcilla sea sangre con cebolla y el chorizo magro, tocino y especias, ningun problema. Y el embutido tradicional de los pueblos tampoco supone ningun problema.

Al embutido le meten de todo y de ahi su mala fama.


----------



## nightprowler (12 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> respecto al punto uno, una cosa es la esperanza de vida al nacer y otra la longevidad. Los que están viviendo un montón ahora son los que se criaron con una dieta con la mitad o la cuarta parte de productos animales, y por tanto con menos grasas y proteínas y más carbos, que ahora.
> 
> En otras franjas de edad las enfermedades crónicas son rampantes a todas las edades y está disminuyendo su longevidad. Esto se verá mucho más claramente en las próximas décadas.
> 
> Aquí tienes otro enlace esos porcentajes de grasas y proteínas los puedes encontrar para cualquier país con dieta tipo occidental moderna (el consumo de carne per cápita aumenta a partir de la invención de los camiones frigoríficos) en pubmed. Es muy fácil.



Vamos a ver , la esperanza de vida al nacer , la esperanza de vida de una generacion concreta y la esperanza de vida promedio son cosas distintas 

82 años aproximadamente es la edad promedio de defuncion actualmente en españa , NO la esperanza de vida al nacer de la generacion x o y que es sobre los 84 si no recuerdo mal 


Los que viven un monton ahora suben la media y lo que palman de un infarto a los 50 la bajan 



Si observamos los datos de las ultimas decadas en promedio no estamos muriendonos antes , sino mas tarde 

Esta bien que enlaces datos algo mas imparciales , no te discuto que consumamos mucho menos del 80% sencillamete te decia que el grafico era de una fuente con una imparcialidad proxima a 0

El consumo de carne aumenta sobre todo con la renta per capita basicamente , lo de los camiones frigorificos es un detalle , pero si te fijas hace mucho que hay camiones frigorificos y los paises emergentes estan aumentando su consumo de carne en la ultima decada paralelamente a la mejora de sus economias

Los carbohidratos vegetales han sido siempre una muy buena solucion para evitar hambrunas , la dieta de los pobres para entendernos


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El embutido no tiene ningun problema. El problema es el embutido industrial. Solo tienes que leer la etiqueta del embutido que venden envasado en cualquier supermercado. Azucar y edulcorantes, harinas de dudosa procedencia, grasas de mas dudosa procedencia aun, la lista de conservantes no se acaba, el picado lo admite todo.
> 
> Por eso lo mejor es el jamon curado o el lomo embuchado que son piezas enteras. Si conoces una carniceria de barrio donde la morcilla sea sangre con cebolla y el chorizo magro, tocino y especias, ningun problema. Y el embutido tradicional de los pueblos tampoco supone ningun problema.
> 
> Al embutido le meten de todo y de ahi su mala fama.



La gran ventaja del embutido es que está listo. Cortar y comer.

Se pueden hacer cosas caseras que están muy buenas y controlas perfectamente lo que llevan. Te puedes hacer una especie de chopped con muslos de pollo picados envueltos en papel film y al baño maría o microondas. 

Cocinando para los mios : FIAMBRE CASERO DE POLLO

Puedes comprar una pechuga de pato, salarla durante 12 horas y después colgarla en algún sitio que no esté muy caliente (el trastero es perfecto) durante 7 á 10 días. 

CÃ³mo hacer jamÃ³n de pato

También puedes hacerte tu mojama de atún, que con una ensalada es una cena cojonuda. Es cuestión de echarle un pelín de imaginación, o perder el tiempo mirando recetas en hiternec.

Mojama de atún casera


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Oct 2015)

Bueno, pues hoy ya he notado de una manera muy clara el efecto de la paleodieta.

Tocaba 3 horas de bici, subir un puerto durillo y después a la vuelta como 15km de llaneo puro, para subir ni tengo problemas, voy como las motos, donde lo paso mal es al llanear. 

Pues bien, hasta hoy, la última parte,la del llaneo me costaba horrores hacerla y terminarla. Hoy mas fresco que una lechuga y como las motos con el viento en contra.

Al acabar la etapa, no me encontraba cansado en absoluto, mientras qjw antes llegaba bastante muerto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Bueno, pues hoy ya he notado de una manera muy clara el efecto de la paleodieta.
> 
> Tocaba 3 horas de bici, subir un puerto durillo y después a la vuelta como 15km de llaneo puro, para subir ni tengo problemas, voy como las motos, donde lo paso mal es al llanear.
> 
> ...



Chisss no lo diga en voz alta que entraran a llamarle magufo o que es efecto placebo jeje.

Pero cuanto tiempo lleva alimentandose evolutivamente? Yo note ese efecto a los quince dias con tres kilos menos y respirando sin asma.

Lo dicho, que no se entere mucha gente que no hay verdura y carne para todos, y el aceite de oliva se nos pondra por las nubes.

Hoy es festivo y vengo del Carreful que abre. Voy a poner mis comidas de todo el dia, para que la gente entienda de que va esto:

Desayuno: Tazon con agua, dos cucharadas de cafe soluble arabica, tres de cacao puro y una de miel.

Comida: Chuleton de buey, ensalada murciana y postre brownie paleo: cacao, huevo, harina de almendra y miel.
Si hoy voy pasado de miel pero despues del chuleton ni se nota.

Cena: Con las sobras de un estofado de cerdo con patatas voy a hacer croquetas: Patata, huevo, mantequilla, magro y jamon iberico. Rebozo con huevo y harina de arroz.
Acompañado con espinacas frescas al vapor bien regadas de aceite de oliva. 

De resopon pipas de calabaza y nueces viendo una peli.


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Oct 2015)

Dos semanas llevo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Bueno, pues hoy ya he notado de una manera muy clara el efecto de la paleodieta.
> 
> Tocaba 3 horas de bici, subir un puerto durillo y después a la vuelta como 15km de llaneo puro, para subir ni tengo problemas, voy como las motos, donde lo paso mal es al llanear.
> 
> ...



Exactamente lo que note yo. Yo tarde unos 20 días. Excelente


----------



## lewis (12 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Dos semanas llevo.



Idénticos efectos, (-3Kg.) en dos semanas y todavía sin hacer deporte por lesión, duermo un poco mejor y voy al baño mejor que antes.

Ah!, y he notado que la desescamación del cuero caballudo está remitiendo.


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Oct 2015)

Vosotros notáis la salud bucal mejor? Porque yo si y me estoy quedando alucinado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Vosotros notáis la salud bucal mejor? Porque yo si y me estoy quedando alucinado.



Joder eso en 15 dias ya es notar mucho jjeje

Si claro que mejora mucho. Lo primero la sensibilidad dental desaparece. Y ya con el tiempo en las revisiones, tenia una protocaries hace dos años que me dijo que habia que vigilar. La ultima no se que habra pasado con la caries pero no me ha dicho ni pio. En dos años ya deberia de ser una señora caries y nada de nada.

Se cree la gente que la carga de acido todas las mañanas del vaso de leche con galletas es una broma para el esmalte.


----------



## 7 am (12 Oct 2015)

A ver cuando mandan este hilo a conspiraciones o baja calidad que no pinta nada en consumo responsable y menos tanto tiempo, cuando es una basura desinformativa dañina controlada por un par de magufos infames.

A ver esos moderadores qué hacen.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Oct 2015)

7 am dijo:


> A ver cuando mandan este hilo a conspiraciones o baja calidad que no pinta nada en consumo responsable y menos tanto tiempo, cuando es una basura desinformativa dañina controlada por un par de magufos infames.
> 
> A ver esos moderadores qué hacen.



Si muy conspiranoico comer carne y verduras hoija.

Va confiesalo, eres un topo del consorcio azucarero de centroamerica y el caribe.

Pd. Venga sal a tomarte tu Tigreton al recreo bonico.


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Oct 2015)

7 am dijo:


> A ver cuando mandan este hilo a conspiraciones o baja calidad que no pinta nada en consumo responsable y menos tanto tiempo, cuando es una basura desinformativa dañina controlada por un par de magufos infames.
> 
> A ver esos moderadores qué hacen.



Te ha faltado decir lo de: Maricones!!


----------



## BurbuPrepper (12 Oct 2015)

*Otra andanada...*

Dietas: 10 alimentos que los expertos nutricionistas no tocan ni con un palo. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Nos sugieren qué debemos incluir en nuestra dieta para mantener una alimentación saludable. Ya, *¿pero y ellos qué comen?* Aquí queda claro lo que* nunca veremos en sus cestas de la compra*

Si un especialista en dietética rechazase consumir un alimento en particular, probablemente tú también deberías hacerlo. Conocen perfectamente qué debe contener una alimentación saludable y qué debemos eliminar de nuestra ingesta diaria si queremos evitar problemas a medio y largo plazo.

Seguramente lo sabes de sobra: *los refrescos azucarados, la bollería industrial o los alimentos procesados son malos, pero hay otros tantos productos que te sorprenderá conocer que debes erradicar de tu dieta*.

Para darnos más pistas Jody Braverman recoge en 'Live Strong' el top 10 de los alimentos que jamás verás en el carro de la compra de los expertos en nutrición. Si sueles seguir a rajatabla sus recomendaciones alimenticias, ¿por qué llevarles la contraria si están convencidos de que no son buenos para tu salud?








*1. Los alimentos bajos en grasa*
'Así engordo menos', pensarás al pasar por los estantes del súper donde están todos los alimentos bajos en sal, grasas, natas, calorías, etc.* Pero te equivocas.*:no:

Según la nutricionista Kristin Kirkpatrick *“las calorías que te ahorras tendrás que recuperarlas de otra manera”*. Por lo general, *los fabricantes reemplazan las grasas eliminadas con azúcares, que pueden ser aún peor para tu salud*: “Especialmente *si se trataba de grasas saludables como las mono y poliinsaturadas que, consumidas con moderación*, son buenas para la salud cardiovascular”, asegura la experta.

*2. Cafés con añadidos especiales*
El café tiene una gran cantidad de beneficios, desde mejorar nuestra memoria o estado de ánimo, hasta reforzar la salud cardiovascular e incluso reducir el riesgo de padecer diabetes. *Pero si le añadimos ingredientes extras como azúcares, sacarinas, cremas dulces o potenciadores del sabor, nos estamos bebiendo una pócima insalubre.*

¡Qué rico tu café moca! ¿Verdad? Pues cuidado de con qué lo han preparado porque *algunos añadidos pueden hacer que nuestra bebida alcance cerca de las 300 calorías.* Los expertos insisten en endulzar el café con edulcorantes naturales como* la miel o la stevia.*

*3. Barritas de fibra*
Sí, los mueslis que tanto consumes para mantenerte saciado y nutrido, resulta que *no son tan saludables como pensabas.* Al menos así lo asegura Kirkpatrick, que los denomina* “chocolatinas encubiertas”* y asegura que estas barras de fibra contienen* cantidades excesivas de azúcar y pocos nutrientes. *

Necesitamos entre 25 y 35 gramos de fibra al día, *pero los expertos recomiendan extraerla de alimentos saludables como los productos integrales que no contienen azúcares añadidos* o, más sencillo todavía, frutas, verduras, frutos secos y legumbres.

*4. Los fritos*
No se refieren precisamente al filete de pollo empanado que te hagas en casa, sino a los fritos preparados que “son altos en grasas, especialmente en las malas como las saturadas y las trans”, explica la nutricionista Elizabeth Jaramillo-Lopez.

Responsables en gran medida de aumentar nuestros niveles de colesterol malo, si los tomamos a menudo podríamos estar poniendo nuestra salud en riesgo de sufrir una enfermedad cardíaca o un accidente cerebrovascular. “*Las grasas son importantes para nuestro cuerpo porque nos dan energía, protegen nuestros órganos e incluso ayudan a procesar algunos nutrientes, pero tenemos que saber de qué tipo estamos comiendo”*, insiste la experta, quien recomienda elegir *alimentos ricos en grasas mono y poliinsaturadas* como los aguacates, nueces, semillas y pescado, así como *evitar los fritos y optar por otros tipos de cocción como asar o hervir.
*
*5. Carnes procesadas*
El tocino, las salchichas, algunos embutidos y las carnes frías pueden ser perjudiciales para la salud. Según un estudio realizado en 2010 en la Universidad de Harvard el consumo de *carnes procesadas* aumenta el riesgo de enfermedad cardíaca en un 42% y el de diabetes en casi un 20%. Eso sin contar con la cantidad de grasas no saludables que contienen estos alimentos y que aumentan nuestros niveles de colesterol malo.
“*Además las carnes procesadas también contienen nitrato de sodio*, un aditivo químico que conserva el color de la carne, añade sabor y actúa como conservante, *que diferentes investigaciones han vinculado con diversos tipos de cáncer”*, explica Jaramillo-López.







*6. Chocolatinas*
La barritas de chocolate que encuentras en las máquinas expendedoras rellenas de caramelo, dulce de leche y tantos otros ingredientes irresistibles para los amantes del dulce, *están llenas de grasas, azúcar y más bien pocos nutrientes*. Si cada una de estas chocolatinas tiene en torno a 250 calorías, échale que al menos contiene más de 20 gramos de grasas* –sí, incluidas saturadas– y unos 24 gramos de azúcares. *Su consumo habitual supone un exceso de azúcar en nuestra alimentación y recordemos que esto puede derivar en un aumento de peso, diabetes y una serie de otros problemas de salud.

*7. Gelatina de sabores*
Es dulce, refrescante, ligera, apenas tiene calorías, es de colores llamativos y se prepara en formas de lo más divertidas, *pero no es buena para ti. *Carole M. Farina lo tiene claro: *“La gelatina con sabor es una mezcla de azúcar, agua, colorantes artificiales y subproductos animales que apenas tiene valor nutricional”,* asegura la especialista en nutrición, quien recomienda que si queremos ingerir algo de colores, tomemos una pieza de fruta fresca y nos dejemos de gelatinas.

*8. Preparados de comida congelada*
Como ocurría con los fritos, el tupper de lentejas que has congelado es un alimento fenomenal,* pero muchos de los que compramos en las grandes superficies no son nada saludables.* Nos apañan una cena, desde luego, pero F. Farina advierte que *la mayoría contienen demasiados carbohidratos y más bien pocas proteínas*, lo que se traduce en que al poco tiempo de ingerirlos volvemos a tener hambre y, *al final, comamos más* de lo que deberíamos.

*9. La comida rápida*
La nutricionista Nina Dougherty afirma que no hay que renunciar siempre a la comida rápida, *pero tiene muy claro cuándo hay que evitarla por completo: “Cuando la comida tiene un color como medio marrón, con tonos blanquecinos e ingredientes cremosos”*. Si nos encontramos ante un plato que apenas tiene color, probablemente se trate de un alimento procesado, alto en grasas y bajo en nutrientes. De hecho, *la comida saludable suele tener colores fuertes y brillantes como le ocurre a las frutas y verduras.*

Además, subraya la experta, en este tipo de menús nos encontramos con ingredientes demasiado blandos que apenas requieren masticación,* lo que prácticamente elimina la experiencia sensorial con la comida y, como consecuencia, disminuye la sensación de saciedad después de comer.*

*10. Cereales*
“Muchos de los cereales que encontramos en el supermercado no son otra cosa que granos refinados recubiertos de azúcar y,* a veces, mezclados con trozos de chocolate y dulces que no deberían estar en nuestro desayuno”*, asegura Dougherty, quien recomienda optar por *cereales enteros bajos en azúcares y con fibra,* fundamental para mantener en forma nuestro sistema digestivo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Oct 2015)

¿Habéis oído lo de los "5 alimentos que no deberías comer?

5 Alimentos Desagradables para TÃº Cuerpo | Club Adelgaza Bien

Cuando he visto que cobraban 47 Euros por hacerte del club he estado a punto de abondonar el enlace, pero me ha picado la curiosidad. Los alimentos te los desvelan tras casi 45 minutos de perorata (tontuna en muchas ocasiones), pero parece que se basan en algo parecido a lo que se defiende en este hilo. Los alimentos prohibidos son:

Zumo concentrado (dicen que es como tomar agua con azúcar)
Margarina (critican fuertemente las grasas TRANS)
Pan integral (por estar casi siempre fabricado con harinas refinadas)
Soja procesada
Maíz transgénico. 

En principio no me parece mal que quieran hacer negocio, siempre que el servicio que den no sea un engañabobos (por el tono parece que más engañabobas). ¿Podría algún experto hacernos un resumen de lo que propugnan y de paso una crítica razonada?


----------



## qbit (12 Oct 2015)

Yo sé de un directivo de McDonalds/Burguer King que iba a consulta de un médico naturista y que, por supuesto, no comía las hamburguesas de su empresa. )

---------- Post added 12-oct-2015 at 23:43 ----------




Icibatreuh dijo:


> Zumo concentrado (dicen que es como tomar agua con azúcar)



Fijaos en la manipulación de la legislación alimentaria:

Lingüísticamente (popularmente) y mitológicamente, el néctar es un líquido exquisito propio de los dioses. Pues bien, en la legislación alimentaria el néctar es el nombre que recibe el zumo de frutas que no tiene casi nada de zumo y muchísimo azúcar, siendo por tanto de peor calidad que la denominación "zumo de frutas" en la legislación alimentaria.

Pero como de siempre la palabra néctar va asociada a lo exquisito y elitista, pues quien no conozca la legislación alimentaria o no mire la etiqueta recibe gato por liebre.


----------



## Oscovita (13 Oct 2015)

Buenas, este puente he pecado, helados y hasta pan, pero nada de alcohol, que le vamos a hacer, jeje he subido un kilo y creo que por las harinas y el azucar. Se nota hasta la hora de ir al servicio.

Perooooooo vuelvo al dia a dia. Disculpad la insistencia. ¿como véis a las variantes? aceitunas, altramuces, berenjenas,etc.. cierto es que las envasadas algo de conservantes llevan pero queria saber si las teneis vetadas los Paleos o los Semipaleos(como intento yo)por esta cuestion o si sus propiedades organolepticas son tan interesantes que se pueden consumir a pesar de....

Un saludo.


----------



## Agapi (13 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El embutido no tiene ningun problema. El problema es el embutido industrial. Solo tienes que leer la etiqueta del embutido que venden envasado en cualquier supermercado. Azucar y edulcorantes, harinas de dudosa procedencia, grasas de mas dudosa procedencia aun, la lista de conservantes no se acaba, el picado lo admite todo.
> 
> Por eso lo mejor es el jamon curado o el lomo embuchado que son piezas enteras. Si conoces una carniceria de barrio donde la morcilla sea sangre con cebolla y el chorizo magro, tocino y especias, ningun problema. Y el embutido tradicional de los pueblos tampoco supone ningun problema.
> 
> Al embutido le meten de todo y de ahi su mala fama.



tiene sentido, habra que tirar de chorizo de pueblo


----------



## Zapotla13 (13 Oct 2015)

Pues yo como ocasionalmente pan integral y gelatina y llevo más de 20 kilos menos....


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Oct 2015)

7 am dijo:


> A ver cuando mandan este hilo a conspiraciones o baja calidad que no pinta nada en consumo responsable y menos tanto tiempo, cuando es una basura desinformativa dañina controlada por un par de magufos infames.
> 
> A ver esos moderadores qué hacen.



::

+10 caracteres


----------



## Greco (13 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> ... la auténtica salud
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ykPSYgo1lw

'la droga es la auténtica salud..., el bienestar, la alegría' :XX:


----------



## Sor Hortiga (13 Oct 2015)

Una pregunta para los más informados. Leo en la wikipedia que hay estudios que parecen indicar que los pescados en conserva pierden omega 3. Luego leo artículos sueltos que dicen que no... ¿Cómo metéis el omega 3 vosotros? ¿Sólo pescado azul fresco?


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Oct 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Una pregunta para los más informados. Leo en la wikipedia que hay estudios que parecen indicar que los pescados en conserva pierden omega 3. Luego leo artículos sueltos que dicen que no... ¿Cómo metéis el omega 3 vosotros? ¿Sólo pescado azul fresco?



O congelado. El fin de semana me puse tibio a sardinillas. Las prepare en el microondas con mantequilla, zumo de limón y cilantro. Entre el sábado y el domingo me zampé dos kilos.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Oct 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> *Una pregunta para los más informados. Leo en la wikipedia que hay estudios que parecen indicar que los pescados en conserva pierden omega 3. Luego leo artículos sueltos que dicen que no... ¿Cómo metéis el omega 3 vosotros? ¿Sólo pescado azul fresco?*



Yo de las nueces, huevos y de la avena. También a veces del pescado congelado (el fresco no existe por donde vivo)

Saludos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Oct 2015)

Qué raro que nadie haya enlazado este artículo...

¿Qué pasa si dejas el azúcar durante un mes?

_*¿Qué pasa si dejas el azúcar durante un mes?
*
Mal humor al principio, más energía al final: un vídeo refleja la experiencia de un holandés que pasó 30 días sin consumir productos con azúcar añadido, alcohol y comida basura.

Un Super size me al revés. Así se podría contar en seis palabras el experimento que la productora holandesa LifeHunters ha llevado a cabo en su último vídeo, que ya cuenta con más de cuatro millones de visionados en YouTube. En vez de alimentarse en exclusiva de hamburguesas de Burger King como en aquella película, el protagonista de Guy gives up added sugar and alcohol for 1 month toma el camino contrario, abandonando tres pilares de la comida insana -el azúcar añadido presente en cientos de alimentos industriales, el alcohol y la comida basura- para pasar un mes entero practicando la santidad nutricional.

En su primera semana a base de verduras, fruta y otros productos frescos no procesados, Sacha Harland está de mal humor y tiene hambre todo el rato. Parecer sufrir un minimono y se muere por una hamburguesa. Como cualquier persona que pasea por una ciudad occidental, es constantemente incitado a comprar refrescos azucarados allá donde va. Sin embargo, tras 25 días de dieta sana empieza a sentir los efectos beneficiosos de su ayuno de azúcar añadido y alcohol. Le cuesta menos despertarse y siente que tiene más energía. El balance final del proceso le deja con cuatro kilos menos, un colesterol reducido en un 8% y una presión sanguínea 10 puntos menor.

“Desde el momento en que es cada vez más difícil comer comida saludable, queríamos saber cómo se siente una persona que renuncia al azúcar, el alcohol y los aditivos durante un mes”, explica Erik Hensel, uno de los responsables de LifeHunters. “Los efectos físicos y psicológicos fueron extraños. Después de la prueba, él está mucho más concienciado de lo que come. Pero desde que ha dejado de tomar sólo productos frescos y ha vuelto a consumir cosas con azúcar, le cuesta más dormir y tiene menos energía”.

Los autores, que ya consiguieron un gran éxito viral con otro vídeo en el que hacían pasar productos de McDonald’s por comida ecológica en una feria gastronómica, no pretenden que la prueba se vea como un experimento científico, sino alertar sobre lo que comemos y las consecuencias en nuestro organismo de la presencia de azúcar añadido en muchos productos de supermercado, desde las bebidas (10 terrones en un solo ice tea) hasta las salsas (6 en un bote de tomate) pasando por los lácteos o los embutidos.

¿Nos pasaría lo mismo al resto de los humanos si siguiéramos el camino de Sasha? “La verdad, creo que no”, asegura la dietista-nutricionista Lucía Martínez, autora del blog Dime Qué Comes. “Ese sentirse tan cansado, como enfermo, me parece un pelín exagerado. Sabemos que deja de tomar azúcar y alcohol pero no conocemos al detalle qué dieta sigue: quizá es pobre, poco adecuada o hipocalórica (de hecho pierde varios kilos), y se siente mal por eso”.

Sin embargo, Martínez considera que los efectos del abandono del azúcar y el alcohol son beneficiosos, siempre dentro de una dieta saludable. “Es probable que baje la glucemia en ayunas, la insulinemia, que aumente la sensibilidad a la insulina, especialmente si se acompaña de actividad física, que bajen los trigliceridos, que mejore la función hepática (si el consumo de alcohol era diario), etc. Y probablemente se reduzca el peso, si eran productos añadidos a la dieta habitual y de consumo muy frecuente”.

El también nutricionista Aitor Sánchez García, responsable de Mi Dieta Cojea, coincide en señalar las virtudes de dejar el azúcar y el alcohol. “Son calorías vacías y se asocian con numerosas enfermedades y patologías. Dejarlos es el inicio de cualquier tratamiento que intente alcanzar objetivos que en líneas generales sean acordes a la ‘vida saludable". También señala que hay cierta lógica en el ligero mono que padece el protagonista, y que muchos hemos sentido alguna vez cuando llevamos tiempo sin zamparnos un dulce: “Lo de necesitar al principio y luego que se pase es esperable. Al principio los canales de recompensa cerebrales están acostumbrados a tener más estímulo por el azúcar, hay una especie de síndrome de abstinencia que pasa cuando los umbrales de sabor se acostumbran a sabores no tan dulces”.

Ambos expertos piensan que el vídeo contiene mensajes acertados, pero mezcla demasiadas cosas. “Mete en el mismo saco alcohol, azúcar y números E. Claramente es un argumento quimiofóbico, en lugar de apuntar al aditivo como culpable, debería hacerlo al producto ultraprocesado. Algunos conceptos dietéticos son extraños, como lo de que ‘el azúcar quiere vitaminas, y te hace estar más cansado", critica Sánchez García. “Lo veo algo sensacionalista”, añade Martínez, “y no muy bien planteado: no sé qué pintan los aditivos. Tampoco creo que esa sensación de que para ser saludable hay que beber batidos verduzcos y comer solo lechuga anime mucho a la gente a plantearse un cambio de hábitos”._

And the vídeo:

Un holandÃ©s deja el azÃºcar y el alcohol durante un mes - YouTube

Yo he dejado casi todo el azúcar, excepto el que lleva una cucharada de mermelada diaria. Pan racionado a diario, y es multicereal... voy a andar hora y pico los días de findes, y subo cuestas a la misma velocidad que en llano, sin notar cansancio. Natación diaria aparte.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Oct 2015)

Yo lo que digo es que si esto lo llega a saber la gente se le acaba el chollazo a muchíiisimos.

De verdad que es increíble lo que pasa en tu organismo cuando dejas el azúcar y las harinas.

Increíble.


----------



## Raullucu (13 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es que si esto lo llega a saber la gente se le acaba el chollazo a muchíiisimos.
> 
> De verdad que es increíble lo que pasa en tu organismo cuando dejas el azúcar y las harinas.
> 
> Increíble.



Pues yo soy de la opinión de que lo sabe más gente de lo que nos parece, pero les resbala. Que sí, que el azúcar _eh mu malo_, pero la cocola o el café con media docena de cucharadas de azúcar no me los quite, que si no no soy persona. Respuesta de un adicto a algo. Droja a la venta en el super.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Oct 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pues yo soy de la opinión de que lo sabe más gente de lo que nos parece, pero les resbala. Que sí, que el azúcar _eh mu malo_, pero la cocola o el café con media docena de cucharadas de azúcar no me los quite, que si no no soy persona. Respuesta de un adicto a algo. Droja a la venta en el super.



También puede ser, también...Pero si conocieran los beneficios de una vida sin mierda otro gallo cantaría.

Sólo el que no sabe persiste en el error.


----------



## 7 am (13 Oct 2015)

Qué sociedad de maricones. 

Increíble.

El hilo del gitano murciano y los magufis gays que se cambiaban recetas.

Mariconazossss. Paletossss. Este hilo de mierda a Zona Gay, Conspiraciones, Baja Calidad o mejor aún, Papelera, con baneo y lefazo en la cara de maricón gitano al tal Karlos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Oct 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pues yo soy de la opinión de que lo sabe más gente de lo que nos parece, pero les resbala. Que sí, que el azúcar _eh mu malo_, pero la cocola o el café con media docena de cucharadas de azúcar no me los quite, que si no no soy persona. Respuesta de un adicto a algo. Droja a la venta en el super.



No pienso lo mismo, no.

A la gente con sobrepeso básicamente le dicen:

-Eres un glotón y un vago = come menos, haz más deporte.

-DA IGUAL LO QUE COMAS, MIENTRAS COMAS TANTAS CALORÍAS.

-QUITA GRASA. COMPRA ALIMENTOS BAJOS EN GRASA. Si te fijas esto muuuucha gente lo sigue a pies juntillas (o lo intenta).

-Al tener menos grasa por gramo los azúcares que los hidratos, la gente siempre come poca grasa... Pero "privilegia" los hidratos (algo hay que comer, ejemplo, la pasta sin salsa... el pan sin chorizo... Etc).

Yo creo sinceramente que a la gente le han dicho que las grasas engordan... La evidencia "mía" me dice que las grasas no engordan "lo que deberían" o al menos no lo hacen con pocos hidratos... Con cetosis directamente es que se pierde peso... Debe haber mecanismos bioquímicos complejísimos detrás ienso:

---------- Post added 13-oct-2015 at 16:35 ----------




7 am dijo:


> Qué sociedad de maricones.
> 
> Increíble.
> 
> ...



::::::


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Oct 2015)

7 am dijo:


> Qué sociedad de maricones.
> 
> Increíble.
> 
> ...



Ahi, ahi!! Esta es la respuesta correcta de nuestro maricón reprimido favorito!!

Ole tus huevos, mariconcillo!!! No salgas nunca del armario, que eres mas divertido así!!!

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cazarr (13 Oct 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pues yo soy de la opinión de que lo sabe más gente de lo que nos parece, pero les resbala. Que sí, que el azúcar _eh mu malo_, pero la cocola o el café con media docena de cucharadas de azúcar no me los quite, que si no no soy persona. Respuesta de un adicto a algo. Droja a la venta en el super.



Cuando no te dicen eso de "¡¡si nos tenemos que morir igualmente!!".

Soy testigo de esa "pasividad" que mencionas. Yo mismo me trituro mucho la cabeza (soy algo obsesivo, lo admito) pensando en toda la basura que consumo, y pienso en todas las consecuencias que eso puede tener, lo cual acrecenta mi pequeña hipocondría. Y sin embargo es habitual verme comer una "berlinesa" del Mercadona (un _donut_) o una napolitana.

Añado que hace un mes o dos intenté no comer nada de lo que era evidente que contenía azúcar añadido. Suprimí los dulces, la bollería y todo eso. Seguramente seguía consumiendo azúcar de las propias comidas, pero menos. ¿Resultado? Más energía cuando desayunaba unos huevos duros en lugar de bollería. Pero un "mal humor" y una sensación brutal de *mono*. :|


----------



## Clavisto (13 Oct 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Cuando no te dicen eso de "¡¡si nos tenemos que morir igualmente!!".
> 
> Soy testigo de esa "pasividad" que mencionas. Yo mismo me trituro mucho la cabeza (soy algo obsesivo, lo admito) pensando en toda la basura que consumo, y pienso en todas las consecuencias que eso puede tener, lo cual acrecenta mi pequeña hipocondría. Y sin embargo es habitual verme comer una "berlinesa" del Mercadona (un _donut_) o una napolitana.
> 
> Añado que hace un mes o dos intenté no comer nada de lo que era evidente que contenía azúcar añadido. Suprimí los dulces, la bollería y todo eso. Seguramente seguía consumiendo azúcar de las propias comidas, pero menos. ¿Resultado? Más energía cuando desayunaba unos huevos duros en lugar de bollería. Pero un "mal humor" *y una sensación brutal de mono*. :|



Esa sensación se va, Cazarr. Y despiertas a la vida convertido en una estatua griega: tan sereno y bello como puedas serlo.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Oct 2015)

A mi el mono en plan duro me duro la primera semana.

A partir de la segunda ya ese mono desciende de una forma brutal. De vez en cuando me entra el mono, pero ni de lejos de la forma de la primera semana.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Oct 2015)

Y después la cosa no es sólo física sino mental: no sé qué cambio es más grande.


----------



## OSPF (13 Oct 2015)

Y 80 páginas de hilo se resumen en ...menos plato y mas zapato


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Oct 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Cuando no te dicen eso de "¡¡si nos tenemos que morir igualmente!!".
> 
> Soy testigo de esa "pasividad" que mencionas. Yo mismo me trituro mucho la cabeza (soy algo obsesivo, lo admito) pensando en toda la basura que consumo, y pienso en todas las consecuencias que eso puede tener, lo cual acrecenta mi pequeña hipocondría. Y sin embargo es habitual verme comer una "berlinesa" del Mercadona (un _donut_) o una napolitana.
> 
> Añado que hace un mes o dos intenté no comer nada de lo que era evidente que contenía azúcar añadido. Suprimí los dulces, la bollería y todo eso. Seguramente seguía consumiendo azúcar de las propias comidas, pero menos. ¿Resultado? Más energía cuando desayunaba unos huevos duros en lugar de bollería. Pero un "mal humor" y una sensación brutal de *mono*. :|



Ya hemos comentado como hacer la transicion y realmente no es muy dificil, solo que hay que hacerlo bien:

- Ese mono dura entre tres dias y una semana, no mas.
- Importante, no se puede hacer a medias. Si dejas azucar y harinas tiene que ser del todo unos meses. Si consumes 'poco' ese poco te mantiene con el mono pidiendo mas y no sales de ahi.
- Si dejas azucar y harinas formatea la mente. Todos esos mantras que llevamos oyendo toda la vida pasa de ellos. Come sin preocuparte cuanto. Come sin preocuparte de la grasa, al contrario buscala.
- Esa primera semana-mes lleva higos secos y almendras encima. Con el paso de los dias los llevas pero no tiras tanto de ellos porque ya no hay mono.
- Tambien ayuda meter en la dieta habitual, ademas de la verdura, otros hidratos como el boniato y la calabaza.

Si consumes bastante grasa, al dejar el azucar el cuerpo hara la transicion rapida y al mes notaras los cambios claramente.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Oct 2015)

OSPF dijo:


> Y 80 páginas de hilo se resumen en ...menos plato y mas zapato



No te has enterado de nada.


----------



## sada (13 Oct 2015)

este puente ..uf pan, pulpo, pasteles, empanada...vamos el no va más...otra vez el mono del azúcar ::´(


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Oct 2015)

OSPF dijo:


> Y 80 páginas de hilo se resumen en ...menos plato y mas zapato



Al contrario.

Como mucho aceptaría "más plato y más zapato", y ni siquiera ::


----------



## Johnny Drama (13 Oct 2015)

Buenas,

que opiniones sobre el chocolate puro postres Valor?

El de la imagen... 







Postres Valor - Productos para repostería - Chocolate Puro Postres 0% Azúcares Añadidos | Chocolates Valor

Por 100 Grs tiene:

465 Kcal

33,4 Grasas (21,1 Saturadas)
49,9 Hidratos (0,1 Azúcares)
6,2 Proteinas


----------



## zapatitos (13 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Chisss no lo diga en voz alta que entraran a llamarle magufo o que es efecto placebo jeje.
> 
> Pero cuanto tiempo lleva alimentandose evolutivamente? Yo note ese efecto a los quince dias con tres kilos menos y respirando sin asma.
> 
> ...



Pero alma bendita de Dios, como no vas a adelgazar si comes como los pajarillos, como yo lo que pones y me confunden con Kate Moss cuando se ponía ciega de heroina :XX::XX::XX:

A ver no digo que esté mal y a tí te servirá para tus propósitos, pero no pongais "como todo lo que quieras sin engordar" y después como ejemplo una dieta de tres comidas como la que has puesto porque entonces me tengo sinceramente que descoj.onar. A no ser que el chuletón sea de un par de kilos, las patatas otro par de kilos, los huevos sean una docena, un frasco mantequilla y entre horas un saco de pipas y otro de nueces. Entonces ya me callo.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero alma bendita de Dios, como no vas a adelgazar si comes como los pajarillos, como yo lo que pones y me confunden con Kate Moss cuando se ponía ciega de heroina :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> A ver no digo que esté mal y a tí te servirá para tus propósitos, pero no pongais "como todo lo que quieras sin engordar" y después como ejemplo una dieta de tres comidas como la que has puesto porque entonces me tengo sinceramente que descoj.onar. A no ser que el chuletón sea de un par de kilos, las patatas otro par de kilos, los huevos sean una docena, un frasco mantequilla y entre horas un saco de pipas y otro de nueces. Entonces ya me callo.
> 
> Saludos.



Definitivamente, y aunque has puesto muchas tonterías en el hilo, debes ser troll.

Tú no sabes lo que estar gordo.

Tú no sabes lo que es hacer una "dieta de endocrino TM".

Un "gordo", hoy en día, no se puede comer un chuletón.

No puede comer cacao.

No puede comer nueces.

No puede comer pipas.

No puede comer croquetas.

No puede comer brownies.

Porque le dicen que eso tiene grasa y engorda, y le dan una hoja de papel con: arroz, un par de galletas, pasta, ensalada y fruta.Y pescado hervido o similar.

Pero en fin ::

Y por cierto y ya se ha comentado en el hilo, al reducir hidratos (sobre todo azúcares) baja el apetito, baja la sensación de apetito, es generalizado.


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Oct 2015)

No, Zapatitos no es un Troll. Aquí traigo una intervención suya del 20 Octubre de 2013 con la que estoy básicamente de acuerdo.

"El alto índice de problemas de obesidad, cardiovasculares, diabetes, hipertensión etc son derivados del brutal consumo que existe de azúcar, sal, cereales refinados, bollería industrial y similares. La grasa en si no es mala (dentro de unos límites claro) y el cuerpo la utiliza preferentemente como energía en actividades de baja intensidad diarias. El verdadero peligro es el azúcar y cereales muy procesados que se convierten en grasa mejor que la propia grasa."

Pregunto a Zapatitos. Si básicamente estas de acuerdo con lo que se postula en este hilo, ¿por qué ese afán de desmarcarte en lo accesorio y no decir que estás de acuerdo en lo esencial? ¿O es que no gustan los postulados sencillos que son de una enorme utilidad para la gente en general? ¿es que hay que ser un gurú del tema para poder opinar?

Me recuerda a esos médicos que te discuten el postulado (para mí un axioma) de " no se ha inventado nada contra el cancer tan eficaz como dejar de fumar". Claro es demasiado evidente y el pueblo necesita de gurús que le revelen la realidad (y le cobren por ello, vaya).


Por cierto, ahora mismo en la primera página del País:

¿Qué pasa si dejas un mes el azúcar? MIKEL LÓPEZ ITURRIAGA

Mal humor al principio, más energía al final: un vídeo refleja la vida de un holandés sin consumir azúcar añadido, alcohol y comida basura 

V


----------



## zapatitos (13 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> *A mi el mono en plan duro me duro la primera semana.
> 
> A partir de la segunda ya ese mono desciende de una forma brutal. De vez en cuando me entra el mono, pero ni de lejos de la forma de la primera semana.*



Porque el azúcar refinada es realmente una droga y muy potente al nivel de la cocaina y la heroina. Esto la industria alimenticia lo sabe y la utilizan en casi todos los alimentos, los gobiernos también lo saben pero callan.

Aquí el proceso que utilizan para crearla, extraido del libro Veneno en el Cuerpo:

*Las remolachas se cortan en trozos después de lavarlas y luego se lixivian. Para dejar limpio el líquido que contiene el azúcar, se le añade cal. En este momento, la reacción alcalina destruye casi todas las vitaminas. En el líquido, mezclado con cal viva, se introduce dióxido de carbono, para así precipitar la cal. El líquido "saturado" se conduce hacia las bombas de filtración que separan las el líquido azucarado de las impurezas. Tras otro tratamiento con sulfato de calcio, por el cual el ácido sulfúrico lo decolora hasta dejarlo casi blanco, se hierve el líquido hasta que espesa. Una centrifugación permite separar el jarabe del azúcar crudo llamado melaza, un producto que contiene muchas sustancias que no son propias del azúcar.

La melaza se utiliza para preparar una sustancia similar al alcohol de quemar y para alimentar al ganado. En las refinerías, este azúcar crudo se ha de transformar todavía en azúcar común o de consumo, para lo cual ha de pasar por varios procesos más de limpieza con carbonato de calcio, de blanqueo con ácido sulfúrico, de filtración a través de carbón de huesos y de cocción hasta obtener los cristales. (5)*

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Definitivamente, y aunque has puesto muchas tonterías en el hilo, debes ser troll.
> 
> Tú no sabes lo que estar gordo.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX:
Y el puto subnormal opina sin saber la cantidad ni la composicion de la mitad de lo que he puesto en la lista. Probablemente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es una ensalada murciana, seguro que desconoce que las croquetas llevaban ademas de patata, 200 gramos de mantequilla, carne de puchero, jamon iberico y huevo y las rulaba con mano con lo que salian croquetones, de los cuales me comi yo la misma cantidad que los otros tres miembros de mi familia juntos:XX:

Ah y el chuleton de buey en limpio sin hueso creo que eran 500 gr, nostamal. Es cierto que cuando empece la dieta evolutiva me zampaba un muslo de pavo de 3/4 de kilo pero al perder peso el cuerpo necesita comer menos. No como mas porque realmente no me apetece, como lo que quiero no mido nada, el cuerpo manda.

El brownie llevaba harina de almendras, ghee, cacao, nueces y claras de huevo, un molde de barra de horno, no quedo ni las migas. 

Siempre he sido comedor y mi familia sigue alucinando de los platos que me meto entre pecho y espalda. Por poner un ejemplo si hacen una paella caen tres platos el cocido idem de lo mismo. Con el cordero a la brasa hago una torre de huesos en el plato y asi todo. Y normalmente todo acompañado con mucha verdura, ensaladas y algo de fruta.

Los frutos secos pues no lo se, me duran las bolsas de pipas nada y menos, y del resto de frutos secos lo que me va apeteciendo.

La gracia de esto esto es que comes lo que te da la gana de lo bueno pasando de lo malo. Y lo mejor esque cuando empiezas a comer asi comes mas que nunca y adelgazas mas que siempre.

Despues se alcanza un equilibrio y sigues comiendo lo que quieres que es menos que al principio. El hambre ansiosa la provoca el azucar. Eso desaparece.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Oct 2015)

Supongo que lo habréis visto algunos:

Artículo elcomidista


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Oct 2015)

Alastor dijo:


> Supongo que lo habréis visto algunos:
> 
> Artículo elcomidista



Ya lo han comentado, pero me sorprende un poco lo del mono que lo describen quiza un poco exageradamente. Se tiene pero si zampas en cantidad no es para tanto, solo dura unos dias.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> *Y el puto subnormal opina sin saber la cantidad ni la composicion de la mitad de lo que he puesto en la lista. Probablemente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es una ensalada murciana, seguro que desconoce que las croquetas llevaban ademas de patata, 200 gramos de mantequilla, carne de puchero, jamon iberico y huevo y las rulaba con mano con lo que salian croquetones, de los cuales me comi yo la misma cantidad que los otros tres miembros de mi familia juntos:XX:
> 
> Ah y el chuleton de buey en limpio sin hueso creo que eran 500 gr, nostamal. Es cierto que cuando empece la dieta evolutiva me zampaba un muslo de pavo de 3/4 de kilo pero al perder peso el cuerpo necesita comer menos. No como mas porque realmente no me apetece, como lo que quiero no mido nada, el cuerpo manda.
> ...



A ver, yo también pienso que eres gilip.ollas pero nunca te lo he dicho por educación, pedazo de gilip.ollas.

Dicho esto, ¿podrías poner edad, talla, peso, actividad física diaria y ampliar un poco aproximadamente en cantidad y calorías lo que pusiste?

E intenta ser sincero en lo que vayas a poner, si quieres claro, si no pues nada. Que por Internet todos somos cantidad de guays y hacemos muchas cosas, después despertamos y está la p.uta realidad 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2015 at 22:57 ----------




Icibatreuh dijo:


> No, Zapatitos no es un Troll. Aquí traigo una intervención suya del 20 Octubre de 2013 con la que estoy básicamente de acuerdo.
> 
> "El alto índice de problemas de obesidad, cardiovasculares, diabetes, hipertensión etc son derivados del brutal consumo que existe de azúcar, sal, cereales refinados, bollería industrial y similares. La grasa en si no es mala (dentro de unos límites claro) y el cuerpo la utiliza preferentemente como energía en actividades de baja intensidad diarias. El verdadero peligro es el azúcar y cereales muy procesados que se convierten en grasa mejor que la propia grasa."
> 
> ...



A ver, ya dije en otro post que si el asunto del que se hablar fuera el que pone en el título probablemente ni hubiera entrado a decir nada o como mucho a decir okei.

Pero como ya dije esto ya no va sobre ese asunto sino de poner chorradas y burradas a cual mayor, me atiborro de grasas y estoy hecho un figurín, no me limpio los dientes por la noche y luzco una sonrisa Profiden, desde que no me acerco a los carbos subo los puertos que ni Perico Delgado en sus buenos tiempos mire usté, etc etc etc

Simplemente le digo al que pueda estar leyendo estas cosas que de Internet no se crea ni lo que pone él mismo porque esto es anónimo y hay mucho fantasmón suelto. nada más.

Después, sobre no acercarse al azúcar, harinas procesadas y no tenerle tanto miedo a las grasas ya sean saturadas o sin saturar porque además de necesarias no son ni muchísimo menos el problema de las enfermedades modernas, totalmente de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## medivierte (13 Oct 2015)

Una de las cosas a las que me cuesta más renunciar cuando quiero bajar peso es el pan. 
Incluso el de muy buena calidad, el de pueblo hecho en horno de leña, yo no sé qué pasa con las harinas hoy que tienen un índice glucémico casi como el de los azúcares. 
Pero sí que tengo claro que mucho peor es el pan industrial precongelado, las baguetes y demás. Aún más pico glucémico , es como tomar azucar, y no sé qué levaduras, conservantes y aditivos le añaden que producen mucha inflamación, te hinchan literalmente. 

El trigo, ese veneno cotidiano que arruina nuestra salud. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> A ver, yo también pienso que eres gilip.ollas pero nunca te lo he dicho por educación, pedazo de gilip.ollas.
> 
> Dicho esto, ¿podrías poner edad, talla, peso, actividad física diaria y ampliar un poco aproximadamente en cantidad y calorías lo que pusiste?
> 
> ...



Mis disculpas te confundi con el otro troll que entro insultando, aparentemente tu no lo eres, solo un poco impertinente. Yo siempre estoy dispuesto a debatir, siempre que sea con respeto. Que haya algun desacuerdo es hasta normal y deseable.

TE doy la informacion que comentas y ya puedes opinar con conocimiento de causa. Mido 1,87, edad paso un poco de los cuarenta, y comence con la evolutiva porque estaba con 102 kilos, y molestias de todo tipo, musculares, alergias y otras.
Actividad fisica moderada, nadar un par de dias a la semana, y alterno trabajo sedentario con dias de llevar material los trabajadores en obra. Un par de dias a la semana es subir muchas escaleras y mover mucho peso todo el dia.

En cuatro meses pesaba 85 kilos, cero molestias, muy poca alergia, cero asma, yo puedo hablar de mi experiencia. Despues introduje mas patatas y arroz en mi dieta y me puse en 88kilos, y asi sigo dos años despues. Me sienti mas fuerte mas activo y fisicamente he ganado masa muscular sin hacer deporte intenso como otros que han intervenido.

Sobre comer poco o nada procesado, carne, verdura, pescado, huevos, tuberculos, frutos secos y miel, y aumentar la ingesta de determinadas grasas buenas (aceite de oliva, mantequilla, aguacate...) no entiendo exactamente donde puede estar su desacuerdo. Espero que nos lo aclare.

Ah y por cierto hombre de Dios, como puede Ud decir que como poco con lo que he puesto de ejemplo?
La cantidad exacta que como hoy endia no le podria decir, pero si tiene interes puedo colgar pantallazos de los seis primeros meses que lo metia todo en un contador de nutrientes. Todos los dias pasaba de las 2.000 calorias, algunos un poco mas algunos un poco menos. He dicho aproximadamente un tercio de cada pero iba por dias, no ire muy desencaminado. Ya miro y copio pego algunos dias tipo.

Otro saludo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> A ver, yo también pienso que eres gilip.ollas pero nunca te lo he dicho por educación, pedazo de gilip.ollas.
> 
> Dicho esto, ¿podrías poner edad, talla, peso, actividad física diaria y ampliar un poco aproximadamente en cantidad y calorías lo que pusiste?
> 
> ...




Emmm... Se centra en anécdotas, ignora usted lo principal . Cuando se le contesta con argumentos corta la conversación (lo cual es muy irritante)... Afirma usted que la "la proteina se convierte en grasa, la grasa solo se convierte en grasa", o que los hidratos son un macronutriente esencial entre otras lindezas... 


Oiga pues mire si que es raro lo suyo..


----------



## Satori (13 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> :
> Despues se alcanza un equilibrio y sigues comiendo lo que quieres que es menos que al principio. *El hambre ansiosa la provoca el azucar*. Eso desaparece.



Sí, pero también es cierto que al entrar en cetosis disminuye mucho el apetito.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Oct 2015)

Satori dijo:


> Sí, pero también es cierto que al entrar en cetosis disminuye mucho el apetito.



Al final vamos a estar diciendo lo mismo. No se hasta que punto se entra en cetosis condumiendo al dia un 30-40% de carbos de calidad como era mi caso.


----------



## Oscovita (14 Oct 2015)

Alguien me habla un poco de las variantes , altramuces, aceitunas, berenjenas,etc , que tal las veis?


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Oct 2015)

Oscovita dijo:


> Alguien me habla un poco de las variantes , altramuces, aceitunas, berenjenas,etc , que tal las veis?



En lo que respecta al hilo perfecto todo. Solo cuidado con el azucar oculto.

Si nos ponemos a afinar:
- Los altramuces son legumbres osea que a diario no.
- Suelen llevar bastante sal, pero hay muchos aliños distintos.

Yo tomo de todo eso de vez en cuando


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Oct 2015)

Oye zapatitos, veo que me tienes entre ceja y ceja según el mensaje que has puesto.

Algo mas tienes que decir de mi?


----------



## Satori (14 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Al final vamos a estar diciendo lo mismo. No se hasta que punto se entra en cetosis condumiendo al dia un 30-40% de carbos de calidad como era mi caso.



No, con ese nivel de ingesta de CH no se entra en cetosis, posiblemente la disminución del apetito en tu caso sea debida a la eliminación de picos de insulina y la reducción progresiva del tamaño de la cavidad estomacal. :cook:


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Mis disculpas te confundi con el otro troll que entro insultando, aparentemente tu no lo eres, solo un poco impertinente. Yo siempre estoy dispuesto a debatir, siempre que sea con respeto. Que haya algun desacuerdo es hasta normal y deseable.
> 
> TE doy la informacion que comentas y ya puedes opinar con conocimiento de causa. Mido 1,87, edad paso un poco de los cuarenta, y comence con la evolutiva porque estaba con 102 kilos, y molestias de todo tipo, musculares, alergias y otras.
> Actividad fisica moderada, nadar un par de dias a la semana, y alterno trabajo sedentario con dias de llevar material los trabajadores en obra. Un par de dias a la semana es subir muchas escaleras y mover mucho peso todo el dia.
> ...



Supongo que antes de comenzar llevarías la típica dieta "normal" actual que veo a mi alrededor. Si se cambia de una alimentación a base de azúcar refinada, pan, bollería industrial de los desayunos, pizzas, latas de conserva. alimentos típicos ultracongelados, etc etc, es lógico que después del habitual síndrome de abstinencia que se produce cuando dejas cualquier tipo de droga mejore tu calidad de vida, has vuelto a ser un humano normal y no un yonqui como lo eras antes.

El azúcar refinado necesita vitamina B entre otras cosas para ser asimilado, como al ser refinado no lo lleva lo absorbe de otros sitios y crea una carencia crónica, de ahí el cansancio y la fatiga cuando la consumes y el chute de vitalidad cuando te desintoxicas de ella.

Yo llevo más de 20 años sin acercarme a nada con azúcar ni al pan industrial ni siquiera para celebraciones así que ya ni me acuerdo de su sabor.

Pues si no es molestia podrías colgar algún pantallazo de lo que hacías porque los datos son algo vagos, aunque probablemente estés alrededor de las 3000 caloráis diarias por lo bajo, que es perfectamente normal es una persona de tu tamaño con actividad física moderada.

Seguramente antes estabas muy escaso de proteinas y al cambiar a una dieta con más proteinas junto a actividad física también es normal tonificarse más. También habrás perdido unos 25 kilos de grasa y estás más definido con lo cual los músculos se notan más. Todo junto es un cambio brutal.

La confusión viene de que yo provengo del mundo deportivo y a veces me olvido que la mayoría de la gente no son unos machacas así que recomiendo un porcentaje algo mayor de carbohidratos para reponerse de entrenamientos intensos. Pero basicamente es lo mismo.

La confusión también viene de como haceis los comentarios (hablo en general no especificamente de tí). Veo comentarios del tipo "como todo lo que quiero y adelgazo" "desde que dejé los carbohidratos subo las cuestas como una moto" "como grasa sin parar" y similares que pueden llevar a error y tampoco es cierto, no comeis todo lo que quereis sino lo que necesitais, hay una gran diferencia. 
Lo adecuado sería "como más que antes y adelgazo", "dejé los productos procesados y refinados y tengo más energia" etc etc porque eso si es cierto. Si dejas de comer la basura de antes, puedes comer más, regular tu metabolismo, rendir mejor y mejorar fisicamente.

Y si quieres pruebas te reto a que durante un mes comas el doble literalmente que ahora (con la misma actividad física) y después te peses y compares si pesas más o lo mismo y si te sientes mejor o peor que con tu dieta de ahora.

La conclusión sería obvia, puedes comer lo que necesitas sin engordar, si comes más de lo que necesitas si vas a engordar, lo que engordes y como lo engordes (grasa, tejido muscular, etc) va a depender de varios factores, pero la primera variante de la subida y bajada de peso es el número de calorías, esto hay que aclararlo bien para quien lea.

Yo mido 1.82, peso 99 kgs y como más de 5000 calorías diaria. Te puedo asegurar que si tú comieras lo que yo engordarías bastante y viceversa si yo comiera lo que tú me confundirían con Kate Moss. No es por parecer impertinente es que es la realidad 

Puedo parecer un impertinente pero es que he visto de hacer muchas locuras a la gente, algunas ni te las creerías con decirte que viéndolas ni me lo he creido yo que la gente pueda ser tan burra con su cuerpo 

No pasa nada por confundirme con el p.uto subnormal del troll ese, hasta yo me confundo a veces 

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Emmm... Se centra en anécdotas, ignora usted lo principal . Cuando se le contesta con argumentos corta la conversación (lo cual es muy irritante)... Afirma usted que la "la proteina se convierte en grasa, la grasa solo se convierte en grasa", o que los hidratos son un macronutriente esencial entre otras lindezas...
> 
> 
> Oiga pues mire si que es raro lo suyo..*



Sacando frases fuera del contexto, eso tiene un nombre en castellano y es manipulación.

Contestaré a esto o a otra cosa cuando pueda porque normalmente tengo cosas más importantes que hacer que contestar todo el día por Internet. Y si me acuerdo de hacerlo porque cuando entro leo más cosas que este hilo. 

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> *Oye zapatitos, veo que me tienes entre ceja y ceja según el mensaje que has puesto.
> 
> Algo mas tienes que decir de mi?*



Que yo sepa no tengo nada más que decir de tí.

Por cierto a todo esto ¿Y tú quien coj.ones eres? ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Oct 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Supongo que antes de comenzar llevarías la típica dieta "normal" actual que veo a mi alrededor. Si se cambia de una alimentación a base de azúcar refinada, pan, bollería industrial de los desayunos, pizzas, latas de conserva. alimentos típicos ultracongelados, etc etc, es lógico que después del habitual síndrome de abstinencia que se produce cuando dejas cualquier tipo de droga mejore tu calidad de vida, has vuelto a ser un humano normal y no un yonqui como lo eras antes.
> 
> El azúcar refinado necesita vitamina B entre otras cosas para ser asimilado, como al ser refinado no lo lleva lo absorbe de otros sitios y crea una carencia crónica, de ahí el cansancio y la fatiga cuando la consumes y el chute de vitalidad cuando te desintoxicas de ella.
> 
> ...




A ver vayamos por partes:

Para empezar los que quereis extrapolar la alimentacion necesaria para una determinada actividad deportiva al resto de la poblacion os vais en varios ordenes de escala. Me imagino que con tu altura y peso haces alguna disciplina de levantamiento de peso, espero que esos 99 kilos sean en su mayor parte de musculo. 


Para la mayoria de la poblacion 5000cal son una autentica animalada, supongo que lo entiendes. Para mi peso altura y actividad fisica, no siendo totalmente sedentaria, cuando pesaba 100 kilos mis requerimientos eran de unas 2500 cal. Tengo que ver como se sacan los pantallazos en la tablet que los tengo, pero ya te digo que consumia poco mas de 2000 algun dia menos y algunos dias puntuales 3500 pero en el balance semanal adelgazaba a buen ritmo. 

Con mis horarios laborales no es posible comer todos los dias a la misma hora y con la misma tranquilidad. Comer solo dos veces al dia para mi todo un invento. Y vas todo el dia con energia.

La frase 'como lo que me da la gana y adelgazo' no puede ser mas cierta. NO ME APETECE DE COMER MAS. Hago dos comidas fuertes, sin privarme de nada, no tengo hambre entre horas, cuando llegan fechas señaladas bebo cerveza sin ningun pudor y comidas pantagruelicas sin miedo a engordar, porque mi vuelta al orden es inmediata, QUE MAS SE PUEDE PEDIR? No tengo la continua lucha del ansia de hidratos.

Por las noches en casa si me apetece picar despues de la cena tengo siempre a mano frutos secos y cacao, lo como cuando quiero y en la cantidad que quiero. Los frutos secos me encantan de toda la vida y antes me tenia que cortar porque engordaba.

Al eliminar el azucar desaparece la ansiedad de comer a todas horas. No hay mejor forma de comer lo que se quiere que no tener hambre ansioso. Creo que entiendes lo que quiero decir. Aun asi como mucho mas que otros miembros de mi familia que comen de forma convencional y estan gordos.

Por cierto para conseguir 5000 cal sin azucar ni harinas supongo que te pones fino a arroz y patatas, ya nos lo aclaras.

Ya se que rebajar la ingesta de estos hidratos 'no tan malos' no es tu politica, pero verias tambien cambios notables substituyendolos por mas grasa. Mejora de la calidad del musculo y mas definido, recuperaciones mas rapidas, menos lesiones, y algo mas importante beneficio total para el sistema cardiovascular.

Yo no puedo comer a diario el doble como has apuntado aver si engordo, ni tengo tiempo ni creo que el apetito me lo permitiese. Tendria que hacer mas de dos comidas, cosa que no me atrae mucho y tampoco es practicable.

Igualmente te invito a que hagas la prueba un solo mes, no creo que te vaya a matar. El unico peligro es que ya no quieras volver a lo otro jeje. Seria interesante que despues del mes vinieses a contar tus sensaciones.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Oct 2015)

Me alegro que este hilo se haya liberado de malentendidos tontos, de momento (???) y se haya reconducido a lo que debe ser, un debate enormemente interesante sobre los beneficios de comer menos azúcares y harinas refinadas. ¿Pedimos chincheta?

Pero hay tantas intervenciones que nos perdemos temas novedosos de gran calado

1/ ¿No os parece muy relevante que un periódico como el País entre en el debate, en primera página, sobre el impacto de dejar de comer azúcar? Aunque el hecho de mezclar el alcohol y la comida basura pueden desviar la atención del mogollo del asunto

¿Qué pasa si dejas un mes el azúcar? MIKEL LÓPEZ ITURRIAGA

Mal humor al principio, más energía al final: un vídeo refleja la vida de un holandés sin consumir azúcar añadido, alcohol y comida basura 

V 

2/ Otro tema muy interesante, parece que hay quien quiere hacer negocio con el asunto del hilo, no sería malo si lo hacen con transparencia y seriedad:

Los "5 alimentos que no deberías comer nunca.

Club Adelgaza Bien

Los 47 Euros que cobran por hacerse del club y la perorata tontuna que te sueltan podría hacer desistir a cualquiera pero, ¿y si acaba siendo un elemento eficaz del cambio que todos pedimos? 

Después de 45 minutos te revelan los 5 aliemntos.

Zumo concentrado (dicen que es como tomar agua con azúcar)
Margarina (critican fuertemente las grasas TRANS)
Pan integral (por estar casi siempre fabricado con harinas refinadas)
Soja procesada
Maíz transgénico. 

¿Alguien aguanta la perorata y nos lo critica?


----------



## nightprowler (15 Oct 2015)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Después de 45 minutos te revelan los 5 aliemntos.
> 
> Zumo concentrado (dicen que es como tomar agua con azúcar)
> Margarina (critican fuertemente las grasas TRANS)
> ...



Lo del holandes no lo sacaria de contexto , es un video de internet para rellenar 

En cuanto a lo otro pues en mi opinion para descubrirte la polvora te puedes ahorrar 45 euros y 47 minutos 

Es del dominio publico lo que le pasa a cualquier zumo en cuanto se oxida luego para que no fermente TODOS los zumos y mostos van bien cargaditos de conservantes y azucar

2 La margarina se patento como SUCEDANEO de la mantequilla , un sustituto de baja calidad para los obreros pobres decimononicos Si quieres una grasa vegetal chorrito de aceite virgen extra , para que usar esa mierda pudiendo permitirte una buena mantequilla o un buen aceite 

3 TODOS los panes industriales van bien servidos de azucar y sal y las harinas son de las variedades mas rentables que no las mejores , ser integral solo les obliga a añadir fibra , casi prefiero no saber cual

4 Lo de la soja procesada , pues depende que soja y del proceso , no es lo mismo el tofu que los fiambres que contienen soja paea disumular la mierda q son

5 Lo del maiz trasgenico ya es mas discutible , peor me parece el sirope de maiz aunque sea de maiz organico


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Es del dominio publico lo que le pasa a cualquier zumo en cuanto se oxida luego para que no fermente TODOS los zumos y mostos van bien cargaditos de conservantes y azucar



¿Puedes probar que los zumos refrigerados con ingredientes=zumo 100% exprimido también?


----------



## nightprowler (15 Oct 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> ¿Puedes probar que los zumos refrigerados con ingredientes=zumo 100% exprimido también?



Me refiero a los de teteabrick sin frio , los refrigerados lo que no cumplen es lo de no añadir azucar y ser 100% zumo ya que todos añaden potenciadores de sabor, vitamina c sintetica y algunos azucar

Te crees que todos los que pone zumo exprimido 100% estan hechos por una rubia exuberante con sonrisa angelical exprimiendo una a una suculentas naranjas? Porque a lo mejor muchos de esos que pone exprimido deberia poner en su lugar fruta pocha triturada hasta hacerla pulpa mezclada con agua 

Habia una comparativa no recuerdo si de la ocu que los analizaba y eran casi todos a base de concentrados y pulpa , eso los q no mezclaban zumos distintos


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Me refiero a los de teteabrick sin frio , los refrigerados lo que no cumplen es lo de no añadir azucar y ser 100% zumo ya que todos añaden potenciadores de sabor, vitamina c sintetica y algunos azucar
> 
> Te crees que todos los que pone zumo exprimido 100% estan hechos por una rubia exuberante con sonrisa angelical exprimiendo una a una suculentas naranjas? Porque a lo mejor muchos de esos que pone exprimido deberia poner en su lugar fruta pocha triturada hasta hacerla pulpa mezclada con agua
> 
> Habia una comparativa no recuerdo si de la ocu que los analizaba y eran casi todos a base de concentrados y pulpa , eso los q no mezclaban zumos distintos









Suelo huir de los tetabricks como de la peste, pero este lo he bebido en alguna ocasion.

Por muchas vueltas que le doy al envase no encuentro ningun ingrediente oculto, incluso sale la pulpa. Si estan engañando en el etiquetado ya seria de traca. Que opinais?


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Oct 2015)

El zumo es una de las partes de la fruta. No es, para nada, la forma más sana de tomar fruta. La fruta tiene fibra, tiene pectina, tiene muchas más cosas, está viva, no está artificialmente no podrida como está un zumo de tetrabrick hecho con unas naranjas que cogieron hace 6 meses.

Es posible que no lleven azúcar añadido, pero te aseguro que se concentran zumos, se cremogenan purés de frutas y se hacen mil guarreridas para simplemente después añadirles agua y reconstituir.

Vamos a ver, hay zumos de naranja todo el año, cuando hay naranjas baratas 4 meses. Hay tomate frito todo el año y la temporada de tomate es la que es, y así con todo. Queremos zumo de naranja en julio y además lo queremos natural y lo queremos a 0,60. Y todo no puede ser.

Que no os engañe la presencia de "pulpa" en los zumos. He visto con mis propios ojos fábricas de zumos (EVA) donde la supuesta pulpa es en realidad repollo pulverizado. ¿Es malo, es tóxico? evidentemente, no. Pero es un timo.

Quien quiera un zumo, que se exprima unas naranjas compradas en el mercado. Con 3 naranjas buenas sale un vaso lleno y cuesta un par de minutos. Éso sí, de noviembre a Marzo o abril solamente.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Oct 2015)

Yo creo que los refrigerados 100% zumo no llevan nada más que zumo, pero quien sabe.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Oct 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El zumo es una de las partes de la fruta. No es, para nada, la forma más sana de tomar fruta. La fruta tiene fibra, tiene pectina, tiene muchas más cosas, está viva, no está artificialmente no podrida como está un zumo de tetrabrick hecho con unas naranjas que cogieron hace 6 meses.
> 
> Es posible que no lleven azúcar añadido, pero te aseguro que se concentran zumos, se cremogenan purés de frutas y se hacen mil guarreridas para simplemente después añadirles agua y reconstituir.
> 
> ...



Que poniendolo en el etiquetado te engañen es culpa tuya por no leer, pero que poniendo claro que son naranjas exprimidas te engañen eso ya es mas bien estafa.

Con la industria alimentaria no te puedes fiar pero joder asi no hay margen de maniobra.

Evidentemente los zumos que me tomo o los hacen delante de mi o me los hago yo, pero no estaria mal tener algun apaño rapido para algo puntual y que supieses seguro que no te la estan metiendo.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (15 Oct 2015)

Gracias por las respuestas. Hoy me estaba haciendo un guiso de carne con guisantes, que lleva champiñones, zanahorias, cebolla, ajo y... ¡Guisantes! Y he pensado que los guisantes también son legumbres (como los cacahuestes), con lo que, en principio, habría que limitarlos -según la conferencia del paleo summit- por los antinutrientes -fitatos-. Entonces se ha ocurrido la pregunta ¿Los germinados qué pasa con ellos? Por una lado tienen menos fitatos y por otro empiezan a ser "plantas"...


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Oct 2015)

Y llegue al final, joder que cantidad de paginas interesantes.

48 años, parto de 1,75 y 77kg, estar mas delgado solo lo conseguia pasando hambre y haciendo cantidades enormes de ejercicio.

Enganchado a lo HC, para desayunar, para comer, para cenar, y como no, entre horas, galletas, pan, me encanta el azucar. 

Ha llegado la hora de ponerse serio, comienzo con tres preceptos basicos.

-Fuera todo tipo de azucar refinado.

-Fuera todo tipo de harinas de trigo.

-Fuera todo tipo de lacteos.

Ire comentando como lo hago y los resultados.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Oscovita (16 Oct 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y llegue al final, joder que cantidad de paginas interesantes.
> 
> 48 años, parto de 1,75 y 77kg, estar mas delgado solo lo conseguia pasando hambre y haciendo cantidades enormes de ejercicio.
> 
> ...



Pues aunque sueno burdo pero lo digo como lo siento...............Si lo haces tal cual..... VAS A FLIPAR.....

De todas formas por tu complexion no necesitas bajar mucho 77 kg y tu altura yo lo veo en buena complexion. Si lo haces para bajar claro.

Yo llevo despues del puente y esta semana finalmente comiendo harinas y metiendome azucar, haciendo el mal... pero volvere en breve a la dieta.

Lo estoy haciendo porque esta semana tengo eventos festivos varios y tambien para ver como reaccionaba mi cuerpo, lo hace bien no me siento peor por volver a tomar algun refresco, algun helado y harinas, lo unico que en el baño estoy mas estreñido y sobre todo HE GANADO UN KILO ASI POR LA CARA.... eso si no he tomado nada de alcohol.+, eso lo he seguido respetando.

Asi que ahora tengo una gran nocion de que es lo que me hace subir y bajar realmente de peso.....

Y mas que nunca que lo que recetan y dicen en las dietas SON MUCHAS MUCHAS PATRAÑAS.....

Os agradezco el hilo y toda la informacion de veras..... Mi siguiente objetivo es bajar a 76- 77 kg en 3 meses mas o menos porque con las navidades por medio y alguna otra fiesta de antes y eso no lo perdono, bebercio y comilonas pero sin reventar que eso ya tampoco lo hago....

Esto es pura salud.


----------



## nightprowler (16 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Suelo huir de los tetabricks como de la peste, pero este lo he bebido en alguna ocasion.
> 
> Por muchas vueltas que le doy al envase no encuentro ningun ingrediente oculto, incluso sale la pulpa. Si estan engañando en el etiquetado ya seria de traca. Que opinais?



Un analisis de consumer eroski

En síntesis

Se han analizado 7 zumos de naranja envasados. De ellos, cuatro están elaborados a base de concentrado y se conservan a temperatura ambiente; y tres son zumos de naranjas exprimidas y se conservan en refrigeración.

Los de naranjas exprimidas cuestan más del doble que los de concentrado. El más barato de los de concentrado fue Don Simón (0,74 euros/litro) y entre los de naranjas exprimidas, también lo fue Don Simón (1,56 euros/litro).¿Son mejores los de naranjas exprimidas?.*Desde un punto de vista nutricional no hay diferencias. La única detectada en laboratorio fue que la concentración de aromas era muy superior en los de naranjas exprimidas. Por otra parte, son algo más ácidos y aportan menos vitamina C que los de concentrado, ya que contienen sólo la propia del zumo, mientras que en los de concentrado se añade esta vitamina.En lo organoléptico (sabor, color, olor...), sí que hay diferencia: los tres de naranjas exprimidas (obtuvieron entre 6,8 y 6,3 puntos) fueron los más preferidos en la cata y quedaron a buena distancia de los de concentrado, que lograron entre 5,7 y 5 puntos.Exceptuando el etiquetado (con incumplimientos de norma en las siete muestras) estos zumos están, en general, bien elaborados. La única irregularidad importante fue que en Zumosol a base de concentrado había también zumo de mandarina en lugar de sólo zumo de naranja, cuando está prohibida tal práctica.Los valores de vitamina C fueron muy distintos: los de más vitamina C fueron Zumosol (82 mg/100ml) y Don Simón (79 mg/100 ml), ambos de concentrado y el de menos, Tropicana (de naranjas exprimidas), con sólo 25 mg/100ml.Entre los zumos de concentrado, ninguno merece el galardón de mejor relación calidad/precio; podría aspirar a lograrlo Don Simón, pero le penaliza ser el único que añade azúcar y el de menor contenido en aromas.Si se prioriza lo organoléptico (sabor, olor, color) y que se trate de un producto más natural, Don Simón (1,56 euros/litro), es la mejor relación calidad-precio de este comparativo, y la opción más interesante de los tres zumos de naranjas exprimidas estudiados.

- See more at: http://revista.consumer.es/web/es/20080701/actualidad/analisis1/72990_2.php#sthash.dIHglLxD.dpuf


----------



## KinderWeno (16 Oct 2015)

Llevo un buen rato en una sala de espera y en la tele tienen puesto el programa de Marilo, antes estaban hablando sobre peso basal, luego han dicho que hoy es el dia del pan y han tenido un rato un cartelito que ponia "un sano alimento con grandes beneficios para nuestro organismo", ahora estan diciendo que la cantidad que hay que tomar de pan al dia son 12 dedos, no lo estoy escuchando casi porque hay unas marujas al lado que no paran de cacarear. ¿Como va a pensar la gente que la harina es mala si en la tele dicen que hay que comer pan?, lo peor es que los ejpertos que lo dicen seguro que lo creen.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Oct 2015)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Llevo un buen rato en una sala de espera y en la tele tienen puesto el programa de Marilo, antes estaban hablando sobre peso basal, luego han dicho que hoy es el dia del pan y han tenido un rato un cartelito que ponia "un sano alimento con grandes beneficios para nuestro organismo", ahora estan diciendo que la cantidad que hay que tomar de pan al dia son 12 dedos, no lo estoy escuchando casi porque hay unas marujas al lado que no paran de cacarear. ¿Como va a pensar la gente que la harina es mala si en la tele dicen que hay que comer pan?, lo peor es que los ejpertos que lo dicen seguro que lo creen.



A mí el pan me encanta. De verdad, el pan bueno, me parece increíble. Estoy seguro además de que ha sido un alimento fundamental para levantar la civilización, al menos en Europa y Oriente Medio.

Y sin embargo.

Y sin embargo, porque desde que dejé de comer pan (lo como puntualmente, una o dos veces a la semana, mientras que antes lo comía en desayuno, comida y cena) he adelgazado, he ganado masa muscular, fuerza, agilidad, me encuentro mejor. 

Y sin embargo; el pan da energía, sí, pero nutricionalmente, bien, no diré que es pobre -contiene alguna proteína y algunas vitaminas y minerales- pero ciertamente no es gran cosa.

Y hete aquí que durante años -y aún hoy en día- nos dicen que debe estar en la base de la pirámide nutricional. Es que lo tengo grabado a fuego, joder. Desde pequeñito. Pan, pasta y cereales, pan, pasta y cereales. 

¿Por qué?

No hay ningún estudio científico sólido que diga que es bueno basar la alimentación en esos alimentos.

No hay ningún estudio que ni siquiera apunte a que esa forma de comer, no ya ayude a adelgazar, sino que ayude a mantener un peso saludable.

No hay ninguna evidencia científica de que comer cinco veces al día en lugar de una o siete reduzca el apetito.

La realidad es que dicho alimento se introdujo en la dieta del ser humano en tiempos muy recientes en términos evolutivos (hace unos 10 -12.000 años, que se sepa).

La realidad es que un pequeño porcentaje de la población es celíaca y ni siquiera PUEDE comer trigo y algunos otros cereales, pues no están adaptados a ello.

Yo ante la pregunta de "por qué", antes que pensar en conspiraciones, me da por pensar en:

-Poder de la industria agroalimentaria (no como algo malvado o maquiavélico, sino como un hecho).

-Es la única manera de dar de comer a la población mundial. Comer verduras y hortalizas frescas, y carne, huevos y pescado a diario es un privilegio de países ricos.

Lo que no entiendo es que lo revistan como salud, cuando el motivo evdientemente no es ese.

Y hasta aquí llega mi reflexión mañanera ienso:


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Oct 2015)

Yo también creo que es así. Que detrás del éxito del pan hay motivos de índole "económica", si se puede llamar así a lo que había hace 10,000 años.

El pan es culturalmente importante en sólo una franja del mundo. Olvidamos que más de la mitad de la población mundial no come pan nunca. Come otros cereales, pero no panificables.

El mayor rendimiento con respecto al esfuerzo no es el obtenido por el pan, desde luego. Para comer pan necesitas tecnología, para comer fruta y verdura, no. O mucha menos, vaya. Los cereales europeos normales (trigo, centeno, cebada) son poco consumibles en una preparación sencilla. Hacer pan era una movida en la antigüedad.

Rendimiento de los cereales (kg por hectárea) | Datos | Tabla

Mirad el dato de España y el de Japón. Resulta que el rendimiento por hectárea japonés (arroz básicamente) es el doble que el español (básicamente trigo y cebada). Es decir, no es el rendimiento de la tierra lo que nos lleva al trigo, sino otras cosas. ¿cuáles? Creo que la facilidad relativa de criarlo en el clima mediterráneo y europeo. 

Hacer digerible el trigo o la cebada pasa por molerlos y hacer pan o hacerlos papilla, cocinarlos y hacer como panes ácimos. Que eran las dos formas básicas de comer cereales en Occidente hasta el siglo XI.

Los orientales comen el trigo de otra forma, que es la pasta. Marco Polo trae la pasta a Europa y desde entonces también comemos pasta. Si nos paramos a pensar, un kilo de pasta es baratísimo, y es posible que sea la forma más barata, junto con el pan, de reponer energía rápida y económicamente. Pero nada es todo ventajas.


----------



## garpie (16 Oct 2015)

Otro punto de logica económica a favor del pan (y los cereales/granos en general): la posibilidad de acumular ingentes cantidades de grano para poder alimentar a poblaciones grandes durante un período prolongado.


----------



## Velvetin (16 Oct 2015)

Oscovita dijo:


> Pues aunque sueno burdo pero lo digo como lo siento...............Si lo haces tal cual..... VAS A FLIPAR.....
> 
> De todas formas por tu complexion no necesitas bajar mucho 77 kg y tu altura yo lo veo en buena complexion. Si lo haces para bajar claro.
> 
> ...



Es el unico pero que le pongo a esta forma de comer.
Cuando hago el "mal" mi cuerpo reacciona asi. Cago autenticas piedras.

Parece que los intestinos se vuelven vagos


----------



## guaxx (16 Oct 2015)

Muy interesante el hilo, me lo he leído mas o menos casi todo.

Tengo 31 años.
Ayer me pesé: 103,6 kg para 1,80 (31,98 de IMC que es igual a Obeso tipo 1)

Y ayer también me propuse el reto de quitarme de harinas y azúcar y alimentarme de frutas, verduras, carne, pescado y frutos secos. Y combinarlo con paseos de 1 hora al día y a veces 2 paseos de 1 hora al día. 

He tenido un problema, que afronto las malas rachas atiborrándome de galletas, chocolates, pan... y por desgracia en estos últimos años las malas rachas han sido muchas. Digo esto porque es verdad que esa comida te convierte en un yonqui que quiere más y más, no te sacia para nada.

En 2012 pesaba 116kg y he bajado hasta 103 teniendo etapas de no comer "comida basura" y caminando bastante por el monte, algunas veces hasta 2 horas y media.

Pero este concepto de quitarse del todo de harinas me ha llamado mucho la atención y empezado a leer este libro llamado "Cerebro de pan"

Cerebro de pan: La devastadora verdad sobre los efectos del trigo, el azúcar y los carbohidratos eBook: David Perlmutter: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle



> Críticas
> Libro dedicado a contar los peligros de la ingesta de cereales, carbohidratos y azúcar para el cerebro y la dieta a seguir para conseguir un cerebro sano.
> Descripción del producto
> #1 New York Times Bestseller
> ...



Y también he leído algo sobre diabetes tipo 2 (que sufre mi padre, que es insulinodependiente) y dieta paleo contra dieta mediterránea 

Paleodieta vs. dieta mediterránea y diabetes tipo 2



> En tercer lugar, hay que destacar que en el grupo paleolítico, donde habían 14 participantes, al cabo de 6 semanas sólo uno era diabético y al cabo de 12 semanas ninguno era diabético. Comparado con la dieta mediterránea, donde a las 6 semanas habían 3 diabéticos y a las 12 semanas 5, una diferencia significativa entre un grupo y otro.



Si consigo ser constante, iré contando por aquí mis impresiones.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Oct 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y llegue al final, joder que cantidad de paginas interesantes.
> 
> 48 años, parto de 1,75 y 77kg, estar mas delgado solo lo conseguia pasando hambre y haciendo cantidades enormes de ejercicio.
> 
> ...



No creo que en tu caso la perdida de peso sea muy evidente porque no se puede hablar de un sobrepeso evidente en tu caso. Probablemente pierdas un par de kilos el primer mes que es de puro liquido e inflamacion. Despues dependiendo de tu actividad fisica puedes perder otros dos muy despacio o incluso ganarlos pero por aumento de masa muscular. 

Con poco sobrepeso el efecto mas notable es perdida de tripa, si se tiene, y una talla de pantalon.


----------



## ikergutierrez (16 Oct 2015)

*En los restos fosiles del paleolitico o mas antiguos es muy extraño encontrar caries*.
Es un hecho del que los expertos no se atreven a hacer hipotesis de los cambios que se produjeron en las siguientes epocas que llevaron a un aumento de caries claro.
*Es tambien sabido que los animales salvajes, raramente tienen caries o canceres.*
Para mi, *la ganaderia* (aumento de consumo de lacteos y el abandono de la caza) agricultura (*dieta basada en cereales molidos*) y la *vida en las ciudades*(sedentarismo,estres...) fueron los cambios determinantes en el aumento de la enfermedad.
Asi, quitarse del consumo de harinas y azucares, junto con la reduccion de lacteos( especialmente los pasteurizados por alta temperatura) los considero la base para una dieta sana.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Oct 2015)

guaxx dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo, me lo he leído mas o menos casi todo.
> 
> Tengo 31 años.
> Ayer me pesé: 103,6 kg para 1,80 (31,98 de IMC que es igual a Obeso tipo 1)
> ...



Yo estaba así como tú a los 30 años. Llegué a pesar 113 kg con 1.74 m. Decidí que todos sabemos lo que nos engorda, o yo sí lo sabía. Fuera los cereales, el alcohol, todas las comidas procesadas y los dulces de cualquier tipo.

Andar a buen paso, de una hora en adelante, es el ejercicio para el que el hombre está hecho. Ahora me pongo como excusa el perro. Me voy con él a dar largas caminatas, de las de 20 km en adelante. A diario mínimo 90 minutos. 

Ahora tengo 53 años, estoy en buena forma, con un cierto sobrepeso, de los que sorprende cuando te lo digo. Me ves y dirías que peso 80 kg, aunque la báscula dice 92. Mi mujer se puede poner mi reloj en el tobillo, y llevo una talla 60 de americana, por la anchura de hombros. Soy un puto gorila, así que dudo que pueda en toda mi vida pesar menos de 85 kg nunca.

No me preocupa la báscula, pero sí mi estado físico. Puedo andar a paso ligero 5 horas, correr el último kilómetro, llegar a casa y sentirme como nuevo. Mi actividad física y sexual no se han visto mermadas en absoluto con el paso de los años, y éso es realmente lo que me importa.

Creo que has tomado la decisión adecuada y que te vas a sentir tan mejorado a todos los niveles que ya no lo vas a dejar nunca. A medida que vayas perdiendo peso verás que es como si llevaras toda tu vida con una mochila encima y que te la acabas de quitar.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 20:37 ----------




garpie dijo:


> Otro punto de logica económica a favor del pan (y los cereales/granos en general): la posibilidad de acumular ingentes cantidades de grano para poder alimentar a poblaciones grandes durante un período prolongado.



Y de especular con ellos, no lo olvides. que la especulación con cereales, que nos parece algo tan nuevo tiene muchos siglos de antigüedad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A mí el pan me encanta. De verdad, el pan bueno, me parece increíble. Estoy seguro además de que ha sido un alimento fundamental para levantar la civilización, al menos en Europa y Oriente Medio.
> 
> Y sin embargo.
> 
> ...



La piramide fue un invento de los años 70 del ministerio de agricultura americano. Hay nutrida informacion en internet. Muchas hectareas de cereales e intereses economicos por medio.

Las subsiguientes revisiones evidentemente no quitan los cereales y siguen metiendo muy poca grasa.

Que sea una forma barata de dar de comer a tanta gente no se discute aqui, se discute que sea la forma mas idonea de comer.


----------



## guaxx (16 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No creo que en tu caso la perdida de peso sea muy evidente porque no se puede hablar de un sobrepeso evidente en tu caso. Probablemente pierdas un par de kilos el primer mes que es de puro liquido e inflamacion. Despues dependiendo de tu actividad fisica puedes perder otros dos muy despacio o incluso ganarlos pero por aumento de masa muscular.
> 
> Con poco sobrepeso el efecto mas notable es perdida de tripa, si se tiene, y una talla de pantalon.



Y en el mío?
Como he puesto antes 1,80 y 103,6kg para 31 años.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 20:50 ----------




antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo estaba así como tú a los 30 años. Llegué a pesar 113 kg con 1.74 m. Decidí que todos sabemos lo que nos engorda, o yo sí lo sabía. Fuera los cereales, el alcohol, todas las comidas procesadas y los dulces de cualquier tipo.
> 
> Andar a buen paso, de una hora en adelante, es el ejercicio para el que el hombre está hecho. Ahora me pongo como excusa el perro. Me voy con él a dar largas caminatas, de las de 20 km en adelante. A diario mínimo 90 minutos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus palabras, ya iré contando cómo va.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Oct 2015)

[/COLOR]


guaxx dijo:


> Y en el mío?
> Como he puesto antes 1,80 y 103,6kg para 31 años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 20:50 ----------
> ...



Yo empece casi como tu, 1,87 -102 kg. El primer mes bajaras de los 100 sin esfuerzo y comiendo mas que en la vida. Luego a kilo a la semana en tres-cuatro meses en orden.

Pero no te tomes esto como una dieta. Si entiendes que quitando harinas y azucar y consumiendo mas grasas el cuerpo funciona mejor, eso ya es para toda la vida.

Un dia a la semana tomate tu paellita y un vaso de vino. Mas adelante alguna cerveza sin problema incluso un bocata de vez en cuando, tampoco te apetecera tanto. Solo tienes que tener claro y cuidar la alimentacion a diario, esos pequeños extras no te haran engordar y te avisaran con digestiones chungas de que lo bueno es lo otro.

A los seis meses hazte una analitica y comparala con la ultima anterior y veras tambien como mejoran las cañerias.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Pero no te tomes esto como una dieta. Si entiendes que quitando harinas y azucar y consumiendo mas grasas el cuerpo funciona mejor, eso ya es para toda la vida.



y luego no es una hilo paleo (bajo en carbos, en contra de las carbos). Si hasta han puesto un enlace en el que dicen que hay que tener cuidado hasta con la fruta, de risa, cuando gracias a la fruta y a la verdura yo me estabilicé de un problemón de salud. Y como yo muchas más personas, mientras que los seguidores del Sisson toman 400 suplementos, que él mismo vende. Y los toman por síntomas, no para prevenir nada. El tío es muy probable que haya tomado testosterona o lo esté haciendo, y va de gurú de dieta, sin formación alguna real.

Esto es sencillamente falso, estadísticamente hablando: a la mayoría le va a sentar muchísimo mejor a nivel de salud y longevidad todo lo contrario, al igual que existe una correlación parecida entre proporción de proteína animal y enfermedad crónica y la recomendación GENERAL no puede ser otra que disminuir en la medida de lo posible tanto las grasas (del tipo que sean) como la proteína animal.








pero cada cual que compre las papeletas que su percepción personal le permita, y que sea lo que dios quiera. Lo malo es que luego se crían a los hijos así y la salud de las siguientes generaciones es peor y peor.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2015 at 00:06 ----------

de esa gráfica sale directamente la recomendación de y un máximo de un 25% para las grasas, siendo que el Mínimo recomendado oficialmente es de un 30%. 


Yo subo consistentemente de ese 30% y al cabo de un tiempo catarrazo al canto, tomo menos, y no enfermo así me coma los esputos de un griposo.


----------



## Raullucu (18 Oct 2015)

¿Habría que ver el tipo y origen de esas fat calories de ese estudio para poder concluir algo, no?


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y luego no es una hilo paleo (bajo en carbos, en contra de las carbos). Si hasta han puesto un enlace en el que dicen que hay que tener cuidado hasta con la fruta, de risa, cuando gracias a la fruta y a la verdura yo me estabilicé de un problemón de salud. Y como yo muchas más personas, mientras que los seguidores del Sisson toman 400 suplementos, que él mismo vende. Y los toman por síntomas, no para prevenir nada. El tío es muy probable que haya tomado testosterona o lo esté haciendo, y va de gurú de dieta, sin formación alguna real.
> 
> Esto es sencillamente falso, estadísticamente hablando: a la mayoría le va a sentar muchísimo mejor a nivel de salud y longevidad todo lo contrario, al igual que existe una correlación parecida entre proporción de proteína animal y enfermedad crónica y la recomendación GENERAL no puede ser otra que disminuir en la medida de lo posible tanto las grasas (del tipo que sean) como la proteína animal.
> 
> ...



Tu sigues sin enterarte. Aun no he leido en tus intervenciones si estas de acuerdo en el enorme consumo de azucar y harinas procesadisimas que esta en la dieta de la mayoria de la poblacion.

Deja de hacerte pajas mentales y mojate.

Y te vuelvo a recordar que hidratos son el brocoli, la coliflor, la col, el boniato, la zanahoria, la chirivia, el rabano, etc.

Hoy desayuno una taza con dos cucharadas de cacao, dos de cafe y una de miel. Y 300gr de boniato con canela. Sacame la proporcion de cada nutriente. Joder es un desayuno vegano jeje.

Y sigo con la comida. Arroz con conejo y alcachofas. Me zampare unos 150 gr de arroz y alcachofas y 100gr de conejo. Todo acompañado con una gran ensalada y dos peras de postre.

Para la cena unos 200 gr brocoli a la plancha, dos huevos a la plancha y un filete de cerdo de unos 150gr. Luego pillare las pipas de calabaza y caeran unos 100gr y otros 100 de pipas de girasol.

Y bastante aceite de oliva virgen regando la ensalada, el brocoli y el filete, pongamos 50 ml. Aliño con pimienta, pimenton y hiervas provenzales, sin sal. La unica sal la de la paella que no es para mi solo.

No se, yo veo bastantes hidratos ahi.

Pd. No te cortocircuites por la parte de proteina animal que va en la lista. Centrate y deja eso para otro hilo.


----------



## RutgerBlume (18 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Con poco sobrepeso el efecto mas notable es perdida de tripa, si se tiene, y una talla de pantalon.



Muy cierto. En mi caso (1.78 y 73 kg aprox) en menos de dos meses uno de los efectos ha sido la disminución de la tripa de manera notable, porque el resto de mi cuerpo no estaba gordo, salvo un poco la papada. Me he tenido que comprar pantalones nuevos de 1-2 tallas menos. También me siento mucho menos hinchado después de comer, sin sensación de incomodidad.

Además, he notado una disminución del cansancio durante el día, muy especialmente después de comer. Aunque en esto también puede haber tenido que ver el hecho de que al mismo tiempo que dejé las harinas, azúcares y cereales, empecé a despertarme por la mañana sin usar despertador, dejando a mi cerebro la elección del momento de volver a "enchufar". La verdad es que es una gran suerte el tener un horario flexible en el trabajo.

Yo siempre he sido un fan incondicional del pan, lo consumía todos los días de manera abundante, así como el típico desayuno de leche + polvos de cacao + cereales azucarados.

Antes de descubrir todo lo relativo a las harinas, cereales y azúcares, intenté rebajar la tripa sin éxito. Me tragué el cuento de que la culpable era la grasa, y a pesar de llevar una dieta "saludable" de acuerdo al esquema de nutrición típico y de que estuve yendo al gimnasio 3-4 días por semana, no vi apenas ningún resultado. Ahora con mi nueva alimentación y haciendo el mismo ejercicio si que veo un progreso muy claro, y me siento mejor en general.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Oct 2015)

RutgerBlume dijo:


> Muy cierto. En mi caso (1.78 y 73 kg aprox) en menos de dos meses uno de los efectos ha sido la disminución de la tripa de manera notable, porque el resto de mi cuerpo no estaba gordo, salvo un poco la papada. Me he tenido que comprar pantalones nuevos de 1-2 tallas menos. También me siento mucho menos hinchado después de comer, sin sensación de incomodidad.
> 
> Además, he notado una disminución del cansancio durante el día, muy especialmente después de comer. Aunque en esto también puede haber tenido que ver el hecho de que al mismo tiempo que dejé las harinas, azúcares y cereales, empecé a despertarme por la mañana sin usar despertador, dejando a mi cerebro la elección del momento de volver a "enchufar". La verdad es que es una gran suerte el tener un horario flexible en el trabajo.
> 
> ...



No puede ser una coincidencia. Es imposible. Gran parte de los que posteamos aquí hemos notado esos mismos efectos uno por uno. 

Los científicos deberían estudiar esto, joder.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Oct 2015)

RutgerBlume dijo:


> Muy cierto. En mi caso (1.78 y 73 kg aprox) en menos de dos meses uno de los efectos ha sido la disminución de la tripa de manera notable, porque el resto de mi cuerpo no estaba gordo, salvo un poco la papada. Me he tenido que comprar pantalones nuevos de 1-2 tallas menos. También me siento mucho menos hinchado después de comer, sin sensación de incomodidad.
> 
> Además, he notado una disminución del cansancio durante el día, muy especialmente después de comer. Aunque en esto también puede haber tenido que ver el hecho de que al mismo tiempo que dejé las harinas, azúcares y cereales, empecé a despertarme por la mañana sin usar despertador, dejando a mi cerebro la elección del momento de volver a "enchufar". La verdad es que es una gran suerte el tener un horario flexible en el trabajo.
> 
> ...



En tu caso lo normal es que ganes peso, sobretodo si sigues yendo al gimnasio. Veras como ganas mas masa muscular haciendo el mismo ejercicio que hacias antes. Y la talla de pantalon perdida la seguiras conservando. El reparto y la proporcion de grasa cambia mucho.


----------



## Satori (18 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No puede ser una coincidencia. Es imposible. Gran parte de los que posteamos aquí hemos notado esos mismos efectos uno por uno.
> 
> *Los científicos deberían estudiar esto, joder*.



Está más que estudiado, lo que pasa que en la comunidad médica cuesta muchísimo cambiar de paradigma, cuando el viejo llevaba tanto tiempo y estaba tan asentado.

Recuerdo que un amigo mío médico no se creía que las úlceras de estómago eran debidas a la bacteria del helicobacter, hasta que vió que muchos pacientes se curaban úlceras que arrastraban desde hacía muchos años.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Oct 2015)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loren_Cordain

https://dietaseignalet.wordpress.com/bases-de-la-dieta/

Ya hay estudios cientificos serios sobre el tema, pero no veras a nadie en la OMS darles mucho bombo. La OMS es la puta oficial de las grandes farmaceuticas y buena parte de la industria alimentaria.

Poco a poco la medicina oficial se va haciendo eco de estos estudios y ya ves a algun medico diciendo directamente que el azucar es veneno. La OMS todavia habla de cantidades diarias recomendadas de azucar.


----------



## guaxx (18 Oct 2015)

Organizando el calendario de citas y pruebas médicas de mi padre, diabético tipo 2 insulinodependiente y con cirrosis hepática, me he encontrado el papel con las pautas alimentarias que le puso la endocrina en su último ingreso. Os la subo para que opinéis. 

Me encantaría que probase a estar 15 días sin tocar el pan, pero no quiere ni oír hablar del tema, esta semana tengo consulta de educación de endocrino, queréis que pregunte algo?::


----------



## Pichorrica (18 Oct 2015)

A un colega con sobrepeso el endocrino le ha dicho que máximo puede tomarse al día 4 cucharadas soperas de azúcar refinado.

Que coma mucho pan, pasta y arroz.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> A un colega con sobrepeso el endocrino le ha dicho que máximo puede tomarse al día 4 cucharadas soperas de azúcar refinado.
> 
> Que coma mucho pan, pasta y arroz.



Después de los políticos vienen los médicos. O quizá antes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Oct 2015)

guaxx dijo:


> Organizando el calendario de citas y pruebas médicas de mi padre, diabético tipo 2 insulinodependiente y con cirrosis hepática, me he encontrado el papel con las pautas alimentarias que le puso la endocrina en su último ingreso. Os la subo para que opinéis.
> 
> Me encantaría que probase a estar 15 días sin tocar el pan, pero no quiere ni oír hablar del tema, esta semana tengo consulta de educación de endocrino, queréis que pregunte algo?::



La firgen santa...no me imaginaba que esto fuese tan serio.

Preguntale si le pegas un tiro antes o despues del tratamiento, para que no sufra.

Nadie ve un disparate meterle a alguien que tiene problemas con el azucar una dieta a base de pan, leche, pasta y fruta? Con eso de que son medicos encima hay que darles la razon.

Joder no hay ni una sola ingesta del dia que no lleve harina, lactosa o fructosa, o todo junto.


Si esa dieta no lo mata dile a tu padre que pruebe un mesecito a comer 'de otra forma' y despues se haga una analitica.


----------



## guaxx (18 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La firgen santa...no me imaginaba que esto fuese tan serio.
> 
> Preguntale si le pegas un tiro antes o despues del tratamiento, para que no sufra.
> 
> ...



Tras haber leído este hilo, y mientras leo el libro "cerebro de pan" que ahonda en este tema pero haciendo hincapié en los problemas neurológicos (recomiendo su lectura) me ha llamado mucho la atención este tipo de dieta al volver a verla.

Voy a insistirle, porque además le noto algo muy característico: el ansia de comer, dice que pasa hambre. Caminar na mucho pero no consigue bajar de 150 la glucemia en ayunas y de 180 la de antes de cenar. La que mejor le sale es la de antes de comer, tras 2 horas y algo de paseo.

Pero el médico digestivo me ha dicho que el exceso de proteína es malo para su hígado cirrórico.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Oct 2015)

Joder...100 gramos de carne... hemos estado millones de años con la carne y ahora como si fuera un anti-alimento. Eso sí, tostaditas y la leche descremada que no falte.

Grasa, grasa y más grasa. Quien no entienda que la clave está en aumentar este macro nutriente es que no ha entendido nada de nuestra evolución.


----------



## el cura (18 Oct 2015)

Que cabron el guaxx que me he comprado el libraco ese de cerebro de pan y son mas de 5.300 paginas ::::

La proxima vez recomendar algun lobro con dibujitos para colorear.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Joder...100 gramos de carne... hemos estado millones de años con la carne y ahora como si fuera un anti-alimento. Eso sí, tostaditas y la leche descremada que no falte.
> 
> Grasa, grasa y más grasa. Quien no entienda que la clave está en aumentar este macro nutriente es que no ha entendido nada de nuestra evolución.



exactamente, lo de las tres cucharaditas de aceite y las tres nueces ya me ha matao.

El pobre hombre con diabetes tipo 2 lo tiene todo el puto dia produciendo insulina. La leche desnatada que le mete en varias comidas tiene menos grasa pero la misma lactosa con lo que el pico de insulina es mas severo. Y los biscotes de pan que no falten.

Tu tienes a tu padre a base de pescado azul, mejillones, pulpo, huevos, verduras y ensaladas, y aceite de oliva en vena (sin limites), aguacates y bastantes frutos secos... y al mes le salen unas analiticas que no se lo cree la endocrina.

Joder si no puedes con el azucar no le des hidratos rapidos ni fructosa ni lactosa, que todo eso es azucar...es de cajon.


----------



## kavo (18 Oct 2015)

Asi es.

Lo curioso es lo bien que te sientes cuando eliminas el azúcar y los carbohidratos.

Las primeras semanas te entra el mono y es difícil, pero luego que los has dejado aunque los mires con agrado y deseo no te hacen falta.

Te comienzas a sentir cada vez mejor, duermes mejor, estas de mejor humor, adelgazas etc...

ESO SI!!!! el dia que te da por comer carbohidratos otra vez lo haces como un loco Cuidado!!! son como una droga.

Y LO MEJOR DE TODOS: desde los años 70 hay muchos que han defendido esta teoría y los han difamado y acabado.

Y es que el dia que todo el mundo decida no ingerir carbohidratos no habría alimento para toda la humanidad.

¿COMO RAYOS va a ser el trigo esencial en una dieta si en su estado natural no se puede comer y hay que procesarlo?

¿Cómo rayos van a ser alimentos elaborados que no tienen mas de 70 años esenciales en la dieta humana?

A todo el que lo cuestiona siempre le digo, atrévete a estar 2 semanas sin comer azucares ni carbohidratos y después me cuentas.


----------



## Zoidberg (18 Oct 2015)

Yo no sólo no tengo mono; es que sólo pensar en el dulce me da repelús.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Oct 2015)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no sólo no tengo mono; es que sólo pensar en el dulce me da repelús.



El mono un poco mas fuerte ya hemos dicho una semana no mas, luego en un mes te sigue apeteciendo, pero un par de meses mas tarde el sabor dulce del azucar te da asco.

El pan si que pasa el tiempo y lo comes alguna vez y simplemente la digestion te avisa de que algo no va bien. Puede apetecerte tomar alguna vez pan pero ni de lejos te apetece a diario.


----------



## Satori (18 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> A un colega con sobrepeso el endocrino le ha dicho que máximo puede tomarse al día 4 cucharadas soperas de azúcar refinado.
> 
> Que coma mucho pan, pasta y arroz.



Hay un forero, Ignatius, que es diabético y ha contado en el foro sus vivencias con dietas bajas en CH y ejercicio, recomiendo leerlo.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Oct 2015)

mi postura está clara, la dieta óptima para la mayoría es una dieta con una proporción en torno a 80% de carbos, 10% de protes y 10% de grasas, digo en torno porque hay cierta variabilidad, como hasta 20% o así de grasas y 15% de protes, con lo que los carbos bajarían hasta 60-65% mínimo, y son porcentajes a largo plazo. Y poco porcentaje de productos animales. 

Los mejores carbos son los de las frutas sin ninguna duda, después tubérculos varios, después legumbres (aunque son fuente de proteína también), y por último los cereales, que son bastante inflamatorios si no se compensan, dentro de los cereales los peores son los que tienen gluten, aunque también por varias razones ajenas al gluten en sí.

Evidentemente los productos manufacturados suelen ser ricos en grasa y carbos, combinación bastante nociva a largo plazo.

El problema de las harinas es también que si son almacenadas durante mucho tiempo se enrancian de ahí que la harina recién molida sea mucho mejor, y en cuanto a la refinación, realmente sólo se refinan el trigo y el arroz, y no está claro si esto a largo plazo es más beneficioso porque facilita la digestión. El IG no tiene importancia para un la mayor parte de la gente, como demuestran los datos históricos, y se pude manipular mezclando esos alimentos con otros.

Yo estuve dos años comiendo un 90% de mis calorías de frutas y verduras, y es lo mejor. Pero al largo plazo hay que meter protes, legumbres en mi caso, si pudiera comer esa misma dieta con suplementos de protes (hay alguno vegano de gran calidad, supuestamente crudo, de brotes de arroz), lo haría.

El azúcar alguna que otra vez o en ciertas cantidades no tiene peligro alguno, y es mentira que crea adicción, al menos yo cuando la quité del todo durante años (ahora consumo muy poquita) no tuve ningún síndrome de abstinencia, por otro lado nunca me sentí más enfermo que cuando intenté o caí inadvertidamente en una dieta baja en carbos simples y complejos.


----------



## Pichorrica (18 Oct 2015)

Es cierto lo de que cuando llevas un tiempo sin comer o beber cereales o leche el cuerpo te avisa de que eso no te va a a sentar bien.

Hoy era el MD de Cabo de Gata, yo no participaba pero la gran mayoría de los de mi club si. Total, que ya sale todo el mundo del agua y coge la bici para hacer ese sector. Como la ruta de bici esta a tomar por culo, algunos de los que no participamos nos vamos a una cafetería a desayunar.

Pues bien, decido tomar un café con leche, para ver como reaccionaba el cuerpo. Y cual es mi sorpresa cuando me lo estoy tomando meemoieza a dar como un retortijon-dolor de barriga. No era un dolor fuerte, pero si el típico dolor de que lo que estas tomando no te va a sentar bien.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mi postura está clara, la dieta óptima para la mayoría es una dieta con una proporción en torno a 80% de carbos, 10% de protes y 10% de grasas, digo en torno porque hay cierta variabilidad, como hasta 20% o así de grasas y 15% de protes, con lo que los carbos bajarían hasta 60-65% mínimo, y son porcentajes a largo plazo. Y poco porcentaje de productos animales.
> 
> Los mejores carbos son los de las frutas sin ninguna duda, después tubérculos varios, después legumbres (aunque son fuente de proteína también), y por último los cereales, que son bastante inflamatorios si no se compensan, dentro de los cereales los peores son los que tienen gluten, aunque también por varias razones ajenas al gluten en sí.
> 
> ...



Ya me explicarás porque la medicina oficial baja los hidratos cuando uno es epiléptico, tiene tumores cerebrales, tiene alzheimer...

Que tú no seas adicto al azúcar no quiere decir que no sea una sustancia adictiva. 
La mayoría cuando se levanta, su cuerpo le pide un chute de azúcar. Droga. Tienen el mono. No es que se levanten y tengan ganas de comer bacon o un huevo duro, no. Se levantan y quieren algo dulce, bien sea leche, colacao, una galleta o los putos cereales. Ves la diferencia?
"es que un tortilla no me entra" dicen. PEro sí que les entra el chute de azúcar.

Hay gente que se mete una raya de coca al mes y tp se vuelve adicto.

Pero tu a lo tuyo, a recomendar un 80% de carbos, cuando la ciencia ya ha demostrado que no es ni un macro esencial.
Y eso sí, grasas poquitas, no vaya a ser que se nos taponen las arterias...


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya me explicarás porque la medicina oficial baja los hidratos cuando uno es epiléptico, tiene tumores cerebrales, tiene alzheimer...
> 
> 
> *Pero tu a lo tuyo, a recomendar un 80% de carbos, cuando la ciencia ya ha demostrado que no es ni un macro esencial.*Y eso sí, grasas poquitas, no vaya a ser que se nos taponen las arterias...



lo marcado es mentira, pero tú a lo tuyo.

respecto a lo otro, cae de cajón que la dieta de un enfermo no tiene porqué ser la misma que para otras personas, sanas o con enfermedades distintas, pero es falsa la impresión que dáis de que todas las enfermedades hay que tratarlas con dietas bajas en carbos:

1. cáncer tratado con la terapia Gerson, que es alta en carbos.

2. este tío, que murió a los 99 años, estuvo toda la vida tratado esclerosis múltiple con una dieta 80/10/10
https://www.drmcdougall.com/health/...les/mcdougall-interview-with-dr-roy-swank-md/

y luego está la individualidad, por eso remarco lo de que la recomendación es estadística, en determinados casos o situaciones lo recomendable será comer una dieta baja en carbos y alta en grasas.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> lo marcado es mentira, pero tú a lo tuyo.
> 
> respecto a lo otro, cae de cajón que la dieta de un enfermo no tiene porqué ser la misma que para otras personas, sanas o con enfermedades distintas, pero es falsa la impresión que dáis de que todas las enfermedades hay que tratarlas con dietas bajas en carbos:
> 
> ...



La ciencia ya ha demostrado que una dieta alta en Hidratos no es la mejor opción.
YA he posteado varias veces un libro donde el autor desmenuza estudio por estudio este tema y queda muy claro lo que dice la ciencia.
Si tu tienes otros estudios, adelante.
Los mismos dietistas (los más reconocidos en España; Juan Revenga, Julio Basulto), ya están reconociendo que la pirámide actual no sería lo mejor y que no tiene sentido que la base sea para los cereales y que tp es muy lógico que la mayor parte de lo que comemos tengan que ser hidratos.

Pero repito: la ciencia no ha podido demostrar ni un máximo ni un mínimo recomendable de hidratos. Repito; no hay un máximo ni un mínimo. En cuanto a las protes y grasas, sí que se ha podido determinar un mínimo.
Y es lo que dice la ciencia, no lo que digo yo o tú.

Si tu mismo reconoces que en según qué enfermedades es correcto comer menos hidratos ya es indicativo de algo.
Ahora sólo te falta pensar un poco.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> La ciencia ya ha demostrado que una dieta alta en Hidratos no es la mejor opción.
> YA he posteado varias veces un libro donde el autor desmenuza estudio por estudio este tema y queda muy claro lo que dice la ciencia.



ya, y el autor será un Sisson, como si lo viera. La mayoría de los autores que defienden dietas paleo bajas en carbos y basadas en alimentos de origen animal o están muertos o son la absoluta excepción.

La mayoría de los autores que defienden la postura contraria son médicos o investigadores con años de estudios encima, aparte de tener a su alcance la totalidad de los estudios sobre nutrición publicados en las últimas décadas, y la tendencia está clara para el ser humano, lo que pasa que la industria tiene mucho poder.



> Pero repito: la ciencia no ha podido demostrar ni un máximo ni un mínimo recomendable de hidratos. Repito; no hay un máximo ni un mínimo. En cuanto a las protes y grasas, sí que se ha podido determinar un mínimo.
> Y es lo que dice la ciencia, no lo que digo yo o tú.



por lo que digo eso es falso. Yo sólo lo he podido confirmar indirectamente, ya que son otros los que disponen de bases de datos como scopus, pero he contactado con esas personas, tengo mi experiencia personal y he revisado mucha casuística en la red, hay muchas personas ahí fuera experimentando con la dieta.



> Si tu mismo reconoces que en según qué enfermedades es correcto comer menos hidratos ya es indicativo de algo.
> Ahora sólo te falta pensar un poco.



con razonamientos de tal calibre pues es imposible compartir información de ningún tipo. No entiendes la naturaleza de la investigación biológica, y más en nutrición.

Personalmente tengo poco que pensar, tengo muy claro que es lo mejor para mí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ya, y el autor será un Sisson, como si lo viera. La mayoría de los autores que defienden dietas paleo bajas en carbos y basadas en alimentos de origen animal o están muertos o son la absoluta excepción.
> 
> La mayoría de los autores que defienden la postura contraria son médicos o investigadores con años de estudios encima, aparte de tener a su alcance la totalidad de los estudios sobre nutrición publicados en las últimas décadas, y la tendencia está clara para el ser humano, lo que pasa que la industria tiene mucho poder.
> 
> ...



Si hombre lo tienes todo claro pero los porcentajes de 80-10-10 te los sacas de la pera. No hay un solo estudio que corrobore eso.

Es mas llegas en muchos hilos a la incoherencia de obviar que para sobrevivir con esa alimentacion vegana muchisima gente tiene que tirar de suplementos vitaminicos, porque por cojones hay alguna carencia de micronutrientes. Incluso tu has admitido que en alguna ocasion has tenido que tomarlos. Sanisimo todo hoija.

Aun asi este no es el tema del hilo.

Azucar si, o no? O cuanta cantidad?
Hidratos rapidos si o no? O cuanta cantidad?

Lo de los porcentajes a parte de ser una falacia, siguen sin distinguir el tipo de hidrato. Ya solo por eso se descalifican a si mismo. Hablar de porcentajes pensando que es lo mismo el hidrato del pan que el de un boniato es de autenticos zotes.


----------



## medivierte (19 Oct 2015)

No creo que haya una misma dieta que sea ideal para todo el mundo.
Hay personas con un aparato digestivo más preparado para la carne. Yo tengo colmillos y premolares grandes y afilados de un carnívoro. También mi constitución física me lo indica.
Otra gente tiene colmillos pequeños y molares redondeados de hervíboro , etc... 
Creo que cada uno tenemos una predisposición genética para asimilar mejor unos alimentos, a pesar de que estemos considerados como omnívoros es como si tuvíesemos una predominante animal. Cada uno tiene que observarse a sí mismo cómo son las digestiones con cada tipo de alimento, qué te sienta mejor.
Lo que ya se ha comentado aquí varias veces.

Lo que sí nos sienta mal a unos y a otros creo que es la comida procesada , muchos de los aditivos de la comida envasada. Acojona cuando ves las mierdas que lleva el pienso del ganado, el pollo y el pescado de piscifactoría.
Cuando eres más joven tu cuerpo limpia toda esa porquería pero a partir de cierta edad ya no somos tan eficientes limpiando tóxicos y hay que tomar los menos posibles. Es mi humilde opinión sin ser experto en nutrición ni nada parecido.


----------



## KORN26 (19 Oct 2015)

Buenos días,

a los entendidos del foro les hago la siguiente pregunta:

A mis casi 40 años, hago en torno a los 40-45 kilómetros semanales corriendo y me encuentro en buena forma. Mido 1.88 y estaré sobre los 72 kilos, a lo que voy, me gusta mucho comer pan, puedo comer una barra diaria tranquilamente ya que mi cuerpo me pide comer y esto me sacia.
¿lo puedo sustituir por algo mas sano?, soy de las personas que si no toma pan con la comida se queda como con hambre, pero me parece excesivo las cantidades que como.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Oct 2015)

medivierte dijo:


> No creo que haya una misma dieta que sea ideal para todo el mundo.
> Hay personas con un aparato digestivo más preparado para la carne. Yo tengo colmillos y premolares grandes y afilados de un carnívoro. También mi constitución física me lo indica.
> Otra gente tiene colmillos pequeños y molares redondeados de hervíboro , etc...
> Creo que cada uno tenemos una predisposición genética para asimilar mejor unos alimentos, a pesar de que estemos considerados como omnívoros es como si tuvíesemos una predominante animal. Cada uno tiene que observarse a sí mismo cómo son las digestiones con cada tipo de alimento, qué te sienta mejor.
> ...



Pero eres experto en ti mismo, de lo cual no tiene ni puta idea ningún premio Nobel. Escucha a tu propio cuerpo, él te dirá lo que te va bien y lo que te va mal.

¿Ves algún león con una báscula o con una app que le cuente las calorías?

Pues, eso.


----------



## guaxx (19 Oct 2015)

Buenos días, tras tratar con varios foreros el tema de la dieta puesta por el endocrino a mi padre diabético tipo 2 insulinodependiente me he puesto a mirar la etiqueta de lo que desayuna y he echado cuentas.

Como de momento no puedo hacer capturas de pantalla con Linux, he hecho una foto cutre al Excel con el móvil

Se te abren los ojos al hacer las cosas así: 60% de hidratos de carbono y 14g de azúcares.
Y porque mete la margarina, que sino...
Qué alternativa le debería proponer? Aviso que no está muy por la labor, y eso que las glucemias en ayunas no le bajan de 150 ni a tiros.


----------



## Chimpu (19 Oct 2015)

Yo lo que si acabo de notar, tras restringir el consumo de pan a poco o nada, además de bollería industrial, alcohol, chocolates, dulces y alimentos precocinados es que mi dermatitis ha mejorado bastante, y los brotes son menos pero hablo de mi experiencia.

También intento cocinar todo hervido o asado evitando las grasas y los fritos.

Asi que si alguien lee esto y le puede ayudar, en mi caso me ha ido bien restringir el uso de pan, bollería, dulces y precocinados.

---------- Post added 19-oct-2015 at 12:26 ----------




KORN26 dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> a los entendidos del foro les hago la siguiente pregunta:
> 
> ...



Por esas indicaciones estás en tu peso o incluso un poco por debajo diria yo.....una prueba somatométrica saldrías de dudas.

Yo no suprimiría el pan de tu dieta si este no te hace daño , intentaría reducirlo un poco , a la mitad de esa barra,y consumir frutas , tortitas de arroz o de maiz o frutos secos como las nueces, si tienes hambre.

Pero insisto si el pan te hace daño o asocias algún problema de salud que te sucede ultimamente por abusar de él, prueba a suprimirlo o reducir su ingesta durante unos dias. El pan no es más que un bollo sin azúcar y si fuera tan sano como dicen no habrían celíacos ni obesos.

Por cierto soy estudiante de Farmacia, si te quedas tranquilo..

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si hombre lo tienes todo claro pero los porcentajes de 80-10-10 te los sacas de la pera. No hay un solo estudio que corrobore eso.
> 
> Es mas llegas en muchos hilos a la incoherencia de obviar que para sobrevivir con esa alimentacion vegana muchisima gente tiene que tirar de suplementos vitaminicos, porque por cojones hay alguna carencia de micronutrientes. Incluso tu has admitido que en alguna ocasion has tenido que tomarlos. Sanisimo todo hoija.
> 
> ...



ya contesté a esas preguntas más arriba. El azúcar es innecesaria pero en ciertas cantidades en el contexto de una dieta nutritiva no va a pasar nada. Puse una escala de carbohidratos de más óptimos a menos. La refinación de ciertos cereales (otros no se refinan por su naturaleza, como el maíz) no está claro que sea nocivo, en el contexto de una dieta variada y nutritiva. No estoy hablando de veganismo (que si tiene alguna carencia sería la b12 solamente, y en realidad no es así), sino de dietas basadas en plantas.

Como dice un forero, los alimentos hiperprocesados, que además suelen mezclar grandes cantidades de grasa y carbos y están hipercocinados no son recomendables.

El china study y estudios similares sugieren los porcentajes que digo, además de otros estudios y la gráfica que puse que correlaciona grasa total con enfermedad crónica sugiere un máxima de la misma, y eso es, indirectamente una sugerencia del porcentaje de carbohidratos.

---------- Post added 19-oct-2015 at 13:29 ----------




Chimpu dijo:


> Yo no suprimiría el pan de tu dieta si este no te hace daño , intentaría reducirlo un poco , a la mitad de esa barra,y consumir frutas , tortitas de arroz o de maiz o frutos secos como las nueces, si tienes hambre.
> 
> Pero insisto si el pan te hace daño o asocias algún problema de salud que te sucede ultimamente por abusar de él, prueba a suprimirlo o reducir su ingesta durante unos dias. *El pan no es más que un bollo sin azúcar y si fuera tan sano como dicen no habrían celíacos ni obesos.*
> Por cierto soy estudiante de Farmacia, si te quedas tranquilo..
> ...



la celiaquía está en aumento por causas recientes, nuestros ancestros medraron sin ningún problema con el trigo y es de suponer que no había casi celiaquía, basta ver que está incrementándose generación a generación, junto a las alergias alimentarias y los problemas autoinmunes.

No es por casualidad ni porque el trigo sea nocivo perse, aunque hace pocos años que se viene utilizando una variedad con más gluten.


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (19 Oct 2015)

Con shutter es muy facil. Las capturas de pantalla en linux.
Trigo...., ancestros.....ancestros de 10.000, años, o de 2 millones de años? En términos evolutivos, el trigo es actual.


----------



## Lintel mermáis (19 Oct 2015)

Llevó leyendo hace varias semanas y quiero comentar algo que no ha sido mencionado aquí (seguramente por la superabundancia de hombres en el foro, jeje) y es la "dieta de la fotocopia" que de endosa a las embarazadas desde el principio de la gestación y su obsesión con los lácteos por el tema del calcio. Leche, yogur de postre en comida y cena, trigo a sacó( biscotes con mermelada en desayuno, con queso fresco a media mañana y en merienda, pan acompañando las comidas), poca o nula mención a los frutos secos como fuente de calcio, suplementos de ácido folico cuando es fácil obtenerlo de verduras.

Ya he conocido varios casos de mujeres que siguiendo las recomendaciones acaban teniendo el azúcar alto en el embarazo. Entonces es cuando les recomiendan prácticamente una paleodieta: adiós pasta, pan y limitar arroz y legumbres. ¿No sería más recomendable limitar esos alimentos desde principio del embarazo?.
En ciertos temas da la sensación de que los médicos no saben ni por donde van.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2015)

los frutos secos no son buena fuente de calcio, para eso están los vegetales de hoja, sobre todo, como la lechuga, el nopal, las berzas. Claro que hay que comer un poco más que una hoja, pero no es tan difícil.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mi postura está clara, la dieta óptima para la mayoría es una dieta con una proporción en torno a 80% de carbos, 10% de protes y 10% de grasas, digo en torno porque hay cierta variabilidad, como hasta 20% o así de grasas y 15% de protes, con lo que los carbos bajarían hasta 60-65% mínimo, y son porcentajes a largo plazo. Y poco porcentaje de productos animales.
> 
> Los mejores carbos son los de las frutas sin ninguna duda, después tubérculos varios, después legumbres (aunque son fuente de proteína también), y por último los cereales, que son bastante inflamatorios si no se compensan, dentro de los cereales los peores son los que tienen gluten, aunque también por varias razones ajenas al gluten en sí.
> 
> ...



Pues yo, qué quiere que le diga.

Me parece bastante complicado, con esos porcentajes dichos así, obtener los nutrientes que necesita un ser humano, a no ser que estén planificadas y pesadas las cantidades en plan castrense, y ni aún así.

¿Por qué digo esto? Pues porque, generalemente, los alimentos ricos en hidratos (que por cierto, suelen ser determinados tipos de vegetales) son extremadamente pobres en nutrientes. Por ejemplo, las frutas en general (me refiero a frutas dulces, pongamos peras, uvas y manzanas), son básicamente y por orden:

-Agua.
-Fibra vegetal.
-Azúcares varios (fundamentalmente fructosa).
-Vitaminas hidrosolubles (fundamentalmente A y C).

El caso de las verduras sería igual, pero en lugar de azúcares, (no son dulces la mayoría) contendrían más hidratos complejos, fundamentalmente en forma de almidón.

Bien. Esto nos indica que frutas y verduras *"en general"** NUNCA CONTIENEN los siguientes nutrientes*:

-NInguna de las vitaminas liposolubles. (Podríamos encontrarlas en frutas grasas, como el aguacate, pero es claramente una excepción). ::

-Ninguno de los aminoácidos esenciales (esenciales para la vida humana; no contienen ninguno). ::

-Ninguno de los ácidos grasos esenciales (esenciales para la vida humana; no contienen, en general, ninguno). ::

Al cambio, un simple huevo de gallina contiene prácticamente TODO lo anterior ienso:ienso:ienso:

Yo admito que esto está sujeto a debate, pero alimentarse con un 80% de energía de la dieta procedente de hidratos puede caer con asombrosa facilidad en una dieta tremendamente pobre. Es cierto que algunos cereales tienen alguna proteína, y que si metemos frutos secos y aceite de oliva, introducimos los ácidos grasos esenciales (habría déficit de B12 y de algún aminoácido). Pero es que la mayoría de alimentos ricos en hidratos tienen una BAJA DENSIDAD NUTRICIONAL, esto es, contienen pocos nutrientes (contienen energía en forma de glúcidos, pero tienen tendencia a no contener grasas ni vitaminas liposolubles, y contener pocas o ninguna proteína, y por tanto, carencias en aminoácidos esenciales).

Yo no presumo de tener el conocimiento de cómo debe ser la dieta... Pero hay demasiados indicios de que es una mala idea meter un 80% de hidratos, por lo anteriormente expuesto.

A esto le sumas que sociedades de cazadores recolectores han vivido como los esquimales (durante los miles de años de la glaciación en europa, por ejemplo) y comían carne y pescado, era imposible conseguir vegetales... Y no tenían carencias según el registro fósil).

Y que hay aminoácidos esenciales (el cuerpo humano no los puede sintetizar), hay ácidos grasos esenciales también, pero NO HAY HIDRATOS ESENCIALES! El cuerpo humano tiene varias vías metabólicas para sintetizar glucosa a partir de lípidos... Yo soy la prueba viviente, si no debería estar muerto... ::

Un saludo


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2015)

adrenocromo, te iba a contestar citándote, pero es que no tienes ni idea. Bájate el cronometer y elabora dietas con frutas, verduras y algunos frutos secos, y verás que no hay deficiencia alguna. Todos esos "ninguno" que sueltas tan a la ligera demuestran una ignorancia absoluta de lo más básica de la ciencia nutricional: el conocimiento de tablas nutricionales (por ejemplo, uno solo, las berzas, o las espinacas, tienen TODOS los aminoácidos esenciales, son proteínas completas, al igual que muchas legumbres).

La gran mayoría aquí no ha planificado científicamente una dieta en su vida, ni la experimentado en sí mismo, ni se ha curado de nada con esa dieta planificada, ni sabe cuántas calorías ni porcentajes de macronutrientes come, porque no ha hecho esa planificación, por lo tanto todas la mayoría de las conclusiones, en especial que es mejor comer pocos carbos y demás prejuicios antivegetarianos, son meras opiniones sin fundamento.

---------- Post added 19-oct-2015 at 15:58 ----------

los esquimales queridos tenían poca longevidad y enfermedades crónicas desde los 40 años o antes, como indica el registro fósil.

Lo mismo para todos los pueblos con dietas altas en productos animales, y por tanto altas en protes y grasas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues yo, qué quiere que le diga.
> 
> Me parece bastante complicado, con esos porcentajes dichos así, obtener los nutrientes que necesita un ser humano, a no ser que estén planificadas y pesadas las cantidades en plan castrense, y ni aún así.
> 
> ...



Que le ha dicho un chino que con un cuenco de arroz se alimenta uno de p.m. y no lo sacas de ahi.

Y mira que elegiste bien el tema del hilo, con ninguna dieta concreta, y pidiendo opiniones de los que dejan esos dos alimentos.

Pues no, tiene que venir el de siempre, sobre un tema que ya ha dado la paliza en otros hilos, que al menos si venian a cuento. Y ya lo ultimo, que si planificando el consumo de vegetales se obtienen todos los nutrientes.

Me imagino al hombre de Flores con una hoja excel calculando si tal aminoacido esta en la hoja del abedul caducifolio, en vez de comerse el higado del ñu recien cazado....este tio me mata jejeje.

Pd. Y ya el hilo por los aires, que le vamos a hacer estaba divertido.


----------



## sada (19 Oct 2015)

y las tortitas de arroz? otra mierda supongo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2015)

sada dijo:


> y las tortitas de arroz? otra mierda supongo?



A ver la cosa es a ver que llevan añadidas, que mo seran solo arroz. Dentro de los cereales el arroz es la excepcion, no veo ningun problema en consumirlo de vez en cuando. Otra cosa es lo que lleve la dichosa torta.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2015)

habéis quedado retratados como una panda de ignorantes que no sabéis ni las tablas nutricionales de los alimentos.

Y pretendéis dar consejos nutricionales :XX:

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Chickpeas (garbanzo beans, bengal gram), mature seeds, cooked, boiled, without salt

protein quality, anda, y luego os miráis algunos otros conceptos a ver si aprendéis algo científico de verdad.

---------- Post added 19-oct-2015 at 18:39 ----------

John Macdougall o Colin Campbell chinos :XX: menudas luminarias, como la Denise Minger, joder.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ya, y el autor será un Sisson, como si lo viera. La mayoría de los autores que defienden dietas paleo bajas en carbos y basadas en alimentos de origen animal o están muertos o son la absoluta excepción.
> 
> La mayoría de los autores que defienden la postura contraria son médicos o investigadores con años de estudios encima, aparte de tener a su alcance la totalidad de los estudios sobre nutrición publicados en las últimas décadas, y la tendencia está clara para el ser humano, lo que pasa que la industria tiene mucho poder.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, que parece que eres un poco corto de entendederas. Ya te lo he dicho en otros hilos, pero veo que te va la marcha.
No hablo de Sisson, ni de Cordain, ni de Wolff ni de la madre del rey.
Hablo DE LO QUE DICE LA CIENCIA.

Ya enlacé este libro. A ver si ahora te lo lees, no es muy caro:
Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fÃ¡cil y saludable: Los libros
"Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar"
Aquí el autor no se moja sobre qué dieta es mejor o sobre qué % de macros tenemos que ingerir.

Lo que hace es simplemente desmenuzar los estudios científicos de hace 50 años y los más actuales para ver de donde salen los mitos que conocemos hoy día.
Y lo primero que se pregunta es:
¿De dónde sale lo de como mucho 15% de protes?
Pues bien, empieza a estudiar y a leer infinidad de artículos y resulta que no hay evidencia de que ese máximo sea un 15%. Que los magufos oficialistas se lo han sacado de la punta del nabo. Literalmente. Es más, lo único a lo que la ciencia está de acuerdo es que ese 15% SERÍA UN MÍNIMO. 

Lo mismo pasa con las grasas.

Y cuando le toca estudiar los hidratos resulta que lo de comer básicamente hidratos, lo de que la gran mayoría tiene que ser hidratos, resulta que tb es mito. No hay pruebas. 

Joder, tiene guasa que hables de la industria alimentaria, cuando el tema está en que el negocio reside en los cereales. Son baratos y adictivos y poco nutritivos. Nos están bombardeando día sí y día no, con los putos cereales. Bien sea macarrones, galletitas, o el puto pan (el otro día fue el día internacional del pan y resulta -según ellos- que la epidemia de obesidad viene dada pq la gente como poco pan ) )
Tiene cojones pensar que el lobby está en la carne. Mira a ver quien fabrica cereales y lo verás todo claro.

Aquí te enlazo artículos del autor del libro sobre la carne y el cáncer.
Simplemente no hay correlación entre una cosa y la otra. Es lo que dice la ciencia. Claro que tu opinarás justo lo contrario.
Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fÃ¡cil y saludable: Resultados de la bÃºsqueda de carne
Para ello te vuelvo a preguntar lo mismo que en el resto de hilos: PON UN PUTO ARTÍCULO QUE REFRENDE UN POCO LO QUE TU DICES.


Si has leído este hilo, no te hace sospechar que seas el único que piensa como tú?


----------



## guaxx (19 Oct 2015)

Por cierto, llevo el 40% de libro leído de "Cerebro de pan" y es alucinante el cambio de mentalidad que te proporciona, y va en línea con vosotros, alabando la grasa y demonizando (con estudios y un montón de ejemplos) azúcar, hidratos de carbono y gluten.

Otra cosa interesante que me he encontrado en la misma línea:

https://youtu.be/AFOnjGLU6nA


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Oct 2015)

guaxx dijo:


> Por cierto, llevo el 40% de libro leído de "Cerebro de pan" y es alucinante el cambio de mentalidad que te proporciona, y va en línea con vosotros, alabando la grasa y demonizando (con estudios y un montón de ejemplos) azúcar, hidratos de carbono y gluten.
> 
> Otra cosa interesante que me he encontrado en la misma línea:
> 
> https://youtu.be/AFOnjGLU6nA



Aquí la continuación: 

Episodio #554 La Mentira Del Colesterol, Parte 2 1-888-348-7352 - YouTube

Muy interesante.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> habéis quedado retratados como una panda de ignorantes que no sabéis ni las tablas nutricionales de los alimentos.
> 
> Y pretendéis dar consejos nutricionales :XX:
> 
> ...



Pues si que va a ser verdad que eres cortito, no sabes lo que es el sarcasmo?

A ver que comas lo que te salga de los cojones, pero este hilo no esta para meter tus gilipolleces veganas. Abre otro que se titule 'dejar de comer carne, pescado y huevos la solucion para una mejor salud y adelgazar' y ahi entramos todos a llamarte retrasado.


----------



## Indignado (19 Oct 2015)

Paso a comentar que hoy me ha tocado analítica , y ante los antecedentes de diabetes tipo 2 por parte de familia de mi padre he sacado el tema que evito los cereales...

enfermera : tienes que comer cereales (además son una gran fuente de omega3), tienes que comer de todo! tu cerebro funciona con glucosa 

Yo: es que no quiero discutir , no te quiero hacer perder el tiempo....

PD: van a flipar con el nivel de cetonas en orina ::


----------



## guaxx (19 Oct 2015)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Aquí la continuación:
> 
> Episodio #554 La Mentira Del Colesterol, Parte 2 1-888-348-7352 - YouTube
> 
> Muy interesante.



Y sigo sin saber insertar vídeos de youtube::

A ver si alguien me enseña y anoto como se hace para que no se me olvide.

Yo estoy leyendo mucho sobre el tema, y me he encontrado esto:

How to Reverse Your Diabetes Type 2 - Diet Doctor



> Aquí están las fotos de un libro de cocina para diabéticos de 1917. Usted puede leer todo el libro para libre en línea. A continuación se muestra una imagen de las páginas 12-13, donde hay un resumen de lo que los diabéticos deben y no deben comer.
> 
> Vamos a empezar con lo que los diabéticos fueron no para comer hace cien años.
> 
> Alimentos estrictamente prohibido












> El título de la página es "Alimentos estrictamente prohibido". Se inicia con el azúcar y la "farináceos Alimentos y almidones", en otras palabras, harinas y almidones. Ejemplos:
> 
> Pan
> Galletas
> ...











> Aquí está la lista de alimentos recomendados en nutrientes para la diabetes: mantequilla, aceite de oliva, queso, carne, pescado, huevos ...



Me está sorprendiendo bastante todo esto, es un cambio de mentalidad enorme para mí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2015)

guaxx dijo:


> Y sigo sin saber insertar vídeos de youtube::
> 
> A ver si alguien me enseña y anoto como se hace para que no se me olvide.
> 
> ...



Pues tendria que entrar algun medico al hilo a explicar como pretenden controlar la diabetes tipo 2 provocandole picos de insulina todo el dia al enfermo a base de farinaceos en las dietas actuales como la que ha puesto el otro forero.

Supongo que tendra alguna logica medica pero seria interesante conocer esa opinion.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Oct 2015)

mi cena ha sido, dos tacos de bonito fresco a la plancha con aceite de oliva y sal Maldon, más un tomate ensalada abierto y unas olivas arbequinas...


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> Paso a comentar que hoy me ha tocado analítica , y ante los antecedentes de diabetes tipo 2 por parte de familia de mi padre he sacado el tema que evito los cereales...
> 
> enfermera : tienes que comer cereales (además son una gran fuente de omega3), tienes que comer de todo! tu cerebro funciona con glucosa
> 
> ...



A ver no le des argumentos al que quiere que esto parezca hiperproteico. Mas grasa si, un poco mas de proteina tambien y ponte fino de boniatos y brocoli que no digan que no tomamos hidratos. ;-)

---------- Post added 19-oct-2015 at 20:48 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> mi cena ha sido, dos tacos de bonito fresco a la plancha con aceite de oliva y sal Maldon, más un tomate ensalada abierto y unas olivas arbequinas...



Yo un platazo de brocoli con careta de cerdo frita y dos huevos a la plancha.
Un poco de boniato que me queda en el frigo con canela y miel.


----------



## Indignado (19 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver no le des argumentos al que quiere que esto parezca hiperproteico.





hiperproteico != cetosis ; solo se puede entrar en este estado con una dieta alta en grasas 

----------------------------añado --------------------------------

un médico que va contracorriente:

Que es Cetosis ? - YouTube


----------



## Rauxa (19 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver no le des argumentos al que quiere que esto parezca hiperproteico. Mas grasa si, un poco mas de proteina tambien y ponte fino de boniatos y brocoli que no digan que no tomamos hidratos. ;-)
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-oct-2015 at 20:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo me estoy haciendo verduras al vapor a las finas hierbas: boniato, zanahoria, calabacín, setas, berenjena.
Y luego unas chirlas y unas gambas de Palamós :rolleye:


----------



## nightprowler (19 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la celiaquía está en aumento por causas recientes, nuestros ancestros medraron sin ningún problema con el trigo y es de suponer que no había casi celiaquía, basta ver que está incrementándose generación a generación, junto a las alergias alimentarias y los problemas autoinmunes.
> 
> No es por casualidad ni porque el trigo sea nocivo perse, aunque hace pocos años que se viene utilizando una variedad con más gluten.



Tengo familiares celiacos y segun su especialista NO se saben las razones del aumento , pero hay mas de un 60% de personas con predisposicion genetica , de hecho en mi familia cercana TODOS tenemos probabilidades de desarrollarlo

Lo de "causas recientes" , disculpa pero no me cuadra con una predisposicion genetica tan amplia

La variedad actual no solo tiene mas gluten ,que es lo de menos porque al celicaco le hace daño cualquier cantidad sino que ademas tiene menos nutrientes

---------- Post added 19-oct-2015 at 20:20 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> [/COLOR]los esquimales queridos tenían poca longevidad y enfermedades crónicas desde los 40 años o antes, como indica el registro fósil.
> 
> Lo mismo para todos los pueblos con dietas altas en productos animales, y por tanto altas en protes y grasas.



El registro fosil "querido" muestra la misma longevidad en inuit que en otras etnias de cazadores recolectores y MUY SUPERIOR a la de otras etnias alimentadas con dietas cuasi vegetarianas de esas que tanto te gustan



NO te voy a decir que sea por los carbos o no , porque como te he dicho muchas veces hay mas variables que tener en cuenta , pero en esto te equivocas

Otra cosa es que me hables de los inuit actuales , en cuyo caso el alcoholismo rampante que hay en esa comunidad puede que tenga mucho que ver en su relativamente baja esperanza de vida


----------



## pusycat (19 Oct 2015)

Esta semana se estrena en Australia el documental 'That Sugar Film' en el que el actor y El director Damon Gameau muestra lo que ocurre tras pasar 60 días comiendo azúcar.

Una película azucarada: el documental que desvela los peligros ocultos del dulce. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## qbit (20 Oct 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...on-natural-francisco-llinares-entrevista.html


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Tengo familiares celiacos y segun su especialista NO se saben las razones del aumento , pero hay mas de un 60% de personas con predisposicion genetica , de hecho en mi familia cercana TODOS tenemos probabilidades de desarrollarlo
> 
> Lo de "causas recientes" , disculpa pero no me cuadra con una predisposicion genetica tan amplia
> 
> ...



mentís como bellacos o no queréis salir de vuestra ignorancia: https://blameitonlove.wordpress.com/tag/eskimos/



> Research published in an article in the June 1987 National Geographic, titled “Sealed in Time: Ice Entombs an Eskimo Family for Five Centuries” showed autopsy results of two Eskimo women, one in her 20s and one in her 40s that were frozen five centuries ago. These Eskimo women “…suffered from atherosclerosis, or narrowing of the arteries caused by deposits of cholesterol and fat, probably the result of a heavy diet of whale and seal blubber …and they showed signs of severe osteoporosis, bone-mass 3 Osteoporosisdeterioration.”



tengo ese artículo.


https://blameitonlove.wordpress.com/tag/eskimos/

Las blue zones y el estudio china evidencian más allá de toda duda que los marcadores de longevidad y salud son mucho mejores con dietas con pocos o muy pocos alimentos de origen animal (lo de vegano os lo dejo a vuestros prejuicios, estamos hablando de ciencia).

ala a comer inflarse de colesterol exógeno y grasas de todo tipo, pero cuidado con excederse con la fruta :XX:


----------



## Johnny Drama (20 Oct 2015)

Cada uno cuenta la historia según le va.

Yo en un mes siguiendo éste método he bajado 3 kgs. Pasando de 67 a 64. Para 1,76 de altura, osea que gordo no estaba.

Entre semana no tomo nada de pan, leche, azúcares, alcohol.. Mucha verdura, proteína, frutos secos, cacao, miel... Como a saco de todo ésto, sin cortarme de aceite o cantidades. Antes para adelgazar, incluso mantenerme, casi tenía que pasar hambre o vigilar mucho las cantidades que comía.

El fin de semana no me corto de nada. Cerveza, pan, Pizza, chocolate, embutido... Como lo que me apetece, sin mirar lo que es. Tampoco en cantidades bestiales, lo normal.

Y he bajado 3 kilos en un mes. Y especialmente se nota mucho la bajada de contorno (tripa y tal).

Que será mejor comer hidratos, vegetariano o lo que sea. puede ser. Yo cuento mi experiencia con éste método. A mí me va bien.

Hoy me he desayunado 2 huevos revueltos con jamón y bien de aceite, 1 pera y 1 tazón de café con cacao y miel. 
Anoche cené crema de calabaza (mucha), 1 pechuga de pollo y de postre media bolsa de pipas. Algo que hace 2 meses me parecería de locos. Ahora lo hago, y encima adelgazo. Me quedo flipao.


----------



## Zipotako (20 Oct 2015)

KORN26 dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> a los entendidos del foro les hago la siguiente pregunta:
> 
> ...



El pan es un alimento natural, ya sabes ( Primer Alimento Natural: PAN), por lo tanto una buena dieta mediterránea pasa por el pan, en todas sus formas: pistola, candeal, rosca, mollete, hogaza, etc.La base de un buena dieta son los hidratos de carbono. La premisa fundamental es comer de todo y variado, con poca grasa saturada que es la mala y la que tapona las arterias.La soja es otro producto natural que te ayudará y te dará energía, en forma de tofu, seitán, etc. El azucar, sin pasarse, mejor escoge endulzantes más naturales como la fructosa.Fruta, mínimo cinco piezas al día.

...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> adrenocromo, te iba a contestar citándote, pero es que no tienes ni idea. Bájate el cronometer y elabora dietas con frutas, verduras y algunos frutos secos, y verás que no hay deficiencia alguna. Todos esos "ninguno" que sueltas tan a la ligera demuestran una ignorancia absoluta de lo más básica de la ciencia nutricional: el conocimiento de tablas nutricionales (por ejemplo, uno solo, las berzas, o las espinacas, tienen TODOS los aminoácidos esenciales, son proteínas completas, al igual que muchas legumbres).
> 
> La gran mayoría aquí no ha planificado científicamente una dieta en su vida, ni la experimentado en sí mismo, ni se ha curado de nada con esa dieta planificada, ni sabe cuántas calorías ni porcentajes de macronutrientes come, porque no ha hecho esa planificación, por lo tanto todas la mayoría de las conclusiones, en especial que es mejor comer pocos carbos y demás prejuicios antivegetarianos, son meras opiniones sin fundamento.
> 
> ...




Sunwukung, me parece que faltas al respeto constantemente en tus intervenciones, por lo menos cuando te diriges a mí. Yo también sé faltar, así que a ver si relajamos.

No sé si es que no me he expresado bien. No he dicho que no haya vegetales que contengan aminoácidos y ácidos grasos esenciales, lo que he dicho es que LA MAYORÍA son pobres en esos nutrientes o no los contienen (me estaba refiriendo a frutas y verduras, no a las legumbres ni los frutos secos). Por cierto que pones de ejemplo la espinaca, que sí contiene todos los aminoácidos esenciales, PERO:

-En muy baja cantidad. Hay que comerse un kilo de espinacas para tener un aporte aceptable... Las espinacas sacian mucho, yo no lo veo.

-Tienen baja biodisponibilidad, al igual que el hierro que contienen.

En fin, creo que hablo con un fanático. Yo "creo" y de hecho me lo aplico a mi mismo, que el primer escalón de una supuesta pirámide alimenticia debe estar compuesto de verduras, hortalizas y frutas, por ese orden: todos los días, tomates, lechuga, espinacas, berenjena, patata, zanahoria, pepino... Como más veduras que la mayor parte de la gente que conozco (muchas más), la verdad no entiendo tus ataques.

El artículo que citas sobre esquimales no parece muy fiable. Yo lo único que he leído medio serio sobre cazadores-recolectores es, a grandes rasgos:

-Según el registro arqueológico, cuando nace la agricultura se registra: grandes aumentos de población y nacimiento de ciudades (hay más alimento) y disminución de la estatura media y empeoramiento de la salud dental de la población (no se sabe exactamente a qué se debe: alimentación? higiene? hacinamiento? enfermedades nuevas por la ganadería? no se sabe). Esto parece bastante aceptado por los arqueólogos.

-El caso de los esquimales y otros grupos de cazadores recolectores, como los de ciertas islas del pacífico, sobre lo único que hay estudios es: a partir de 1940, con la introducción de dieta occidental y destrucción de su modo de vida: empeoramiento de la salud dental, alcoholismo, obesidad y depresión. Claro que esto podría deberse a la destrucción de su entorno social. 

-Es evidente que los cazadores recolectores tenían una baja esperanza de vida, pero tenían un muy bajo desarrollo tecnológico. Es de suponer que comer lo que llevamos adaptados al menos 500.000 años a comer, no "debería" hacernos daño. Y al contrario.


Pero veo que no se puede razonar contigo, sunwukung, por lo que esta será mi última respuesta a una de tus intervenciones. :fiufiu:

Un saludo


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Cada uno cuenta la historia según le va.
> 
> Yo en un mes siguiendo éste método he bajado 3 kgs. Pasando de 67 a 64. Para 1,76 de altura, osea que gordo no estaba.
> 
> ...



1,76- 67 kgs y quieres adelgazar??????., muchacho, te vas quedar en los huesos.


----------



## Johnny Drama (20 Oct 2015)

> 1,76- 67 kgs y quieres adelgazar??????., muchacho, te vas quedar en los huesos.



Lo hago un poco por probar y eso... Pero creo que voy a empezar a darle también a las patatas, arroz y algo pan, porque paso de bajar más... 

Eso si, azúcares paso olímpicamente. Como si me quedo en 60 kilos.


----------



## Raullucu (20 Oct 2015)

Pues aquí uno con 1,78 que ha bajado sin buscarlo desde los 64kg a los 60 y perdido mucho perímetro en la cintura (me veo los abdominales por primera vez en mi vida :O) tras 9 meses de iniciar el cambio en mi nutrición hacia lo presentado en este hilo. Como hago bastante ejercicio en ningún momento dejé el arroz, las patatas o las legumbres (perfectamente tomo 3 o 4 raciones de estas a la semana), además como algo de pan hecho por mi. Pues ahora no hay manera de engordar y eso que he ganado masa magra. Todo el maldito azúcar, estoy seguro. Lo malo que ahora tengo una cruzada con él y tengo a mis amigos y familiares amargados


----------



## Sor Hortiga (20 Oct 2015)

Yo también vuelvo a comer arroz y patatas. Prefiero no seguir adelgazando. Hacía años que no bajaba de 60kg, y esta mañana: 59.7 (mido 1.72 y siempre he estado por debajo de 65 kg.). Por cierto, primer día en venir en bici sin desayunar más que un expreso sin leche ni azucar (15 km), y todavía no tengo hambre. Llevaba una bolsa de frutos secos en las alforjas y aún no la he tocado. Esto de quitar el azucar es una pasada. Anoche sólo cené unos 400 gr de guacamole, 20 anchoas en vinagre y una onza de chocolate 99%


----------



## Andrespp (20 Oct 2015)

Compañero de curro, 54 tacos 1,78/126 kg hace unos meses. 

Le diagnostican diabetes y niveles muy altos de trigliceridos y colesterol.

Dieta muy Baja en CH, mas dos horas diarias de caminata. Ha perdido mas de 25 kgs y los analisis muestran valores normales o incluso por debajo de la media.


----------



## Johnny Drama (20 Oct 2015)

Mi jefe en cambio ahora se dedica a almorzar manzanas y otras frutas y se extraña de que cada día está más gordo.

No sé que dieta hará el resto del día, pero vamos, me la puedo imaginar...


----------



## guaxx (20 Oct 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Yo también vuelvo a comer arroz y patatas. Prefiero no seguir adelgazando. Hacía años que no bajaba de 60kg, y esta mañana: 59.7 (mido 1.72 y siempre he estado por debajo de 65 kg.). Por cierto, primer día en venir en bici sin desayunar más que un expreso sin leche ni azucar (15 km), y todavía no tengo hambre. Llevaba una bolsa de frutos secos en las alforjas y aún no la he tocado. Esto de quitar el azucar es una pasada. Anoche sólo cené unos 400 gr de guacamole, 20 anchoas en vinagre y una onza de chocolate 99%





Andrespp dijo:


> Compañero de curro, 54 tacos 1,78/126 kg hace unos meses.
> 
> Le diagnostican diabetes y niveles muy altos de trigliceridos y colesterol.
> 
> Dieta muy Baja en CH, mas dos horas diarias de caminata. Ha perdido mas de 25 kgs y los analisis muestran valores normales o incluso por debajo de la media.




Partía de 31 años, 1,80m y 103,6kg sólo llevo una semana sin tocar pan, azúcar, pasta, lácteos....Comiendo verduras, carne, pescado, frutos secos, huevos y poca fruta y he bajado dos kilos, noto que me ha bajado la barriga y no desayuno porque sorprendentemente no tengo hambre. He caminado 1:45 esta mañana y ni he sentido cansancio ni hambre.

Estoy muy sorprendido, que engañado estaba!


----------



## sada (20 Oct 2015)

el libro ese no lo tendréis en pdf? cerebro de pan


----------



## Rauxa (20 Oct 2015)

Este hilo se lo deberíamos de enviar a más de un dietista para que viera lo que es realmente este mundo de la nutrición. 
La gran mayoría aún están contando calorías, dietas altas en hidratos e hipocalóricas.

Seguro que más de uno se caería del guindo.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Oct 2015)

Si contara sólo las calorías que tomo con los frutos secos ya estaría cerca de saltarme las 2000 diarias que dicen "los que saben"


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Si contara sólo las calorías que tomo con los frutos secos ya estaría cerca de saltarme las 2000 diarias que dicen "los que saben"





Me pasa lo mismo, la verdad es que deberían estudiarlo. Joder es que mi día a día desde hace como un año es "Dios estoy comiendo 4.000 calorías y adelgazo WTF"

No es serio lo que pasa con la nutrición, no es serio.

Luego tengo un par de amigos comiendo desde hace tres o cuatro años comiendo a lo largo del día en plan "biscote desnatado + queso fresco desnatado + leche desnatada" "pieza de fruta" "judias verdes y pechuga de pollo" "fiambre sin grasa + pan integral" "yogur desnatado y pieza de fruta", y lo único que consiguen es: estar amargados y ansiosos, ser gordos, y la verdad tener un aspecto poco saludable. Y encima de vez en cuanto se meten unos atracones que flipas, se llenan de culpabilidad, dejan la dieta, la vuelven a coger...

Pero qué les voy a decir... "No hagas caso a los médicos, los amigos y familiares y la prensa, sé lo que tienes que hacer, he leído un blog en internet ::"

No... Yo valoro mi imagen ::


----------



## Zipotako (20 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Este hilo se lo deberíamos de enviar a más de un dietista para que viera lo que es realmente este mundo de la nutrición.
> La gran mayoría aún están contando calorías, dietas altas en hidratos e hipocalóricas.
> 
> Seguro que más de uno se caería del guindo.



Yo he llegado a la conclusión de que prefiero que los dogmas sobre nutrición, ya sabes, la pirámide nutricional de la FDA, siga siendo la recomendación oficial.Si fuese de otro modo el precio de la mantequilla se dispararía y no se podría comprar a los precios actuales.


----------



## Topongo (20 Oct 2015)

acitunas y eso supongo que sin problema no?
Me refiero a las tipicas machadas, obregon y demás...

Muy interesante yo no tomo demasiados pan, a veces con hamburgesas caseras... o wraps de pollo y lechuga...

Por cierto, lo que no se es qué usais la mantequilla :: en casa tengo pero salvo para tostadas o postres....


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (20 Oct 2015)

Curioso pero no me dejaba seguir escribiendo este hilo, eso que veo es una chincheta?


----------



## Rauxa (20 Oct 2015)

Zipotako dijo:


> Yo he llegado a la conclusión de que prefiero que los dogmas sobre nutrición, ya sabes, la pirámide nutricional de la FDA, siga siendo la recomendación oficial.Si fuese de otro modo el precio de la mantequilla se dispararía y no se podría comprar a los precios actuales.



Y yo como entrenador personal, no me podría ganar la vida con ello :rolleye:

---------- Post added 20-oct-2015 at 17:11 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> acitunas y eso supongo que sin problema no?
> Me refiero a las tipicas machadas, obregon y demás...
> 
> Muy interesante yo no tomo demasiados pan, a veces con hamburgesas caseras... o wraps de pollo y lechuga...
> ...



Los derivados de la oliva, no problema. Eso sí, nada procesados. Olivas sin anchoas ni mierdas de esas, aceite virgen....

Mantequilla: para cocinar. Como crudo, es mejor el aceite de oliva, pero para freir un huevo, un poco de bacon, una hamburguesa, una tortilla, yo siempre utilizo ghee (mantequilla clarificada) o aceite de coco.
Y sino, una cucharada de mantequilla y para abajo


----------



## el cura (20 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pero qué les voy a decir... "No hagas caso a los médicos, los amigos y familiares y la prensa, sé lo que tienes que hacer, he leído un blog en internet ::"



:XX::XX:

https://twitter.com/CrossFit/status/656348176509632512


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (20 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo, la verdad es que deberían estudiarlo. Joder es que mi día a día desde hace como un año es "Dios estoy comiendo 4.000 calorías y adelgazo WTF"
> 
> No es serio lo que pasa con la nutrición, no es serio.
> 
> ...




Pues no te creas pasado el tiempo y la gente va viendo los resultados en ti y al final tienes que soltarles el sistema. 

Entonces te das cuenta que lo que a ti te ha sido tan facil la mayoria no esta dispuesto a moverse ni un milimetro para conseguirlo.

Dos ejemplos:
Un amigo en una cena de tapeo:
Mide 1,75 y pesa 105, tiene 45 años. Monta mucho en bici y no entiende como no adelgaza ni un gramo. Me pregunta que como he perdido tanto peso. Le suelto la retaila, nada de azucar, nada de harinas, mucha grasa,blabla. Pone cara de ¿mucha grasa? WTF. Acabo la explicacion y dice ya, pero cuando llego de currar me pongo a regar y yo no puedo vivir sin mis dos o tres latas de cerveza todos los dias. Lo que come el resto del dia ni idea, pero con esa voluntad...hasta que no tenga un susto.

Otro conocido antiguo compañero de colegio de un curso o dos mas, amigo de mi familia. Pesaba unos 120 kg a ojo y 1,80,cuarentaytantos. Ese le salio un poco chunga hace unos años la analitica de la mutua y nunca mas volvieron a ver ninguna analitica en su casa. Salia de cenas y cerveceo los findes, mucho pan, mucho derivado del cerdo y mucha cerveza, se ponia fino a menudo, un buchon. Despues llegaba a casa y se tomaba un vaso de leche con magdalenas para irse a la cama 'ligero'. Pues el año pasado un infarto fulminante. Ese ni con las analiticas no le dio tiempo ni a cogerle miedo.

Esta claro que esto da unos resultados increibles, pero sin un cierto cambio de mentalidad es imposible.


----------



## Johnny Drama (20 Oct 2015)

*__*

Yo no he comentado con nadie, pero está claro que gran parte de la gente no está dispuesta a renunciar a sus bollos, su colacao, azucar, panazo, pasta, dulces y cervecitas o cubatas. Aunque sea solo de lunes a viernes.
Es como el que no puede dejar de fumar

Más o menos todos sabemos lo que es saludable y lo que no. O lo vamos aprendiendo si tenemos interés.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Yo no he comentado con nadie, pero está claro que gran parte de la gente no está dispuesta a renunciar a sus bollos, su colacao, azucar, panazo, pasta, dulces y cervecitas o cubatas. Aunque sea solo de lunes a viernes.
> Es como el que no puede dejar de fumar
> 
> Más o menos todos sabemos lo que es saludable y lo que no. O lo vamos aprendiendo si tenemos interés.



No estoy para nada de acuerdo.

A mi alrededor veo constantemente a la gente renunciar. Pero renunciar a las grasas. Veo muuuucha gente que se corta con cosas que le encantan "porque tienen mucha grasa". Dejo aparte, claro, mierdas tipo bollería y snacks tipo doritos, entiendo que todo el mundo debería "renunciar" a eso.

Pero la mayor parte de la gente que "se quiere cuidar" hace lo que le dicen: esto es, renuncia "en general" a las grasas: procuran no tomar mantequilla. No echar mucho aceite a la ensalada... No tomar carnes grasas, tocino bacon etc... No tomar aguacate. No tomar mayonesa, salsas grasas. Leche entera, quesos grasos, yogures entero/griego... No hablo ya de los frutos secos, el mayor pecado en la sociedad actual... Mis amigos y compis del curro se horrorizan al verme trasegarlos como si fueran agua... Y así con un montón de cosas.

Y renuncian, eh.

Yo lo que digo es que como parece que no está muy claro que es "lo bueno", pues habrá que hacer lo que siente mejor...


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sunwukung, me parece que faltas al respeto constantemente en tus intervenciones, por lo menos cuando te diriges a mí. Yo también sé faltar, así que a ver si relajamos.
> 
> No sé si es que no me he expresado bien. No he dicho que no haya vegetales que contengan aminoácidos y ácidos grasos esenciales, lo que he dicho es que LA MAYORÍA son pobres en esos nutrientes o no los contienen (me estaba refiriendo a frutas y verduras, no a las legumbres ni los frutos secos). Por cierto que pones de ejemplo la espinaca, que sí contiene todos los aminoácidos esenciales, PERO:
> 
> ...



indicar que ignoras lo más básico de la nutrición, como la mayoría aquí no es faltar al respeto, es indicar algo objetivo.

Debes mirar conceptos como aminoácido esencial, completitud proteica o este https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_Digestibility_Corrected_Amino_Acid_Score y luego mirar tablas nutricionales de alimentos. 

Después te bajas el cronometer y comprenderás porqué muchos adelgazan al dejar de comer carbos, incluso de manera excesiva, y es que con más grasa y más proteínas se sacian antes y acaban comiendo menos calorías, además del glucógeno que pierden junto el agua con el que se acumula.

Eso puede ser peligroso a largo plazo, y quitar energía.

Lo de la agricultura y salud es algo que no ocurrió en todas partes y luego se recuperó, tiene otras razones que el alimento en sí (poca producción, disminución de variedad, consumo de arena en la harina, periodo de hambrunas...), es lo que pasa cuando se deja que los prejuicios adjudiquen causalidades aleatoriamente ante una mera correlación de hechos sin atender al cuadro completo. 

El enlace que puse desmonta totalmente que los esquimales tradicionales estuviesen más sanos que los de ahora, que de hecho viven más tiempo.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Oct 2015)

Puedo citar perfectamente a más de un forero que ha escrito cosas pro low carb en este hilo, empieza a ser el azúcar y las harinas los malos de la película (ya he dado mi parecer al respecto) y al final hay que tener cuidado con comer exceso de fruta.

No iba a participar en el hilo hasta que vi mensajes de ese cariz.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Puedo citar perfectamente a más de un forero que ha escrito cosas pro low carb en este hilo, empieza a ser el azúcar y las harinas los malos de la película (ya he dado mi parecer al respecto) y al final hay que tener cuidado con comer exceso de fruta.
> 
> No iba a participar en el hilo hasta que vi mensajes de ese cariz.



No, no se ha dicho eso, el problema como siempre es tu comprension lectora.

Se ha dicho que si la finalidad es adelgazar, MOMENTANEAMENTE, AL PRINCIPIO es recomendable no pasarse con la fruta, ni las patatas, ni el arroz. A poco que te escurras los sesos ya sabras el motivo.

Ya te han dicho varias veces que leas el titulo del hilo y dejes de meter tus royos en este hilo que no vienen a cuento, pero tu erre que erre.

Nadie que yo haya leido, ha dicho nada de que no haya que comer fruta, al contrario cuando se realiza mucha actividad fisica es un hidrato de calidad. No confundamos la fructosa industrial, con la que contienen naturalmente las frutas.

Si se eliminan azucar y harinas industriales, y se come mucha fruta al principio se adelgaza mas despacio. Luego la fruta es un alimento mas y que cada cual coma la que quiera, nadie ha dicho que sea mala. TE REPITO ESTE HILO SE PRETENDE ADELGAZAR. Mientras se adelgaza no hay nada en la fruta que no encuentres en la verdura.

Ya que estamos dinos tu opinion sobre el azucar y por extension las harinas, sobres estas afirmaciones.

- Su consumo produce picos de insulina y este es el mecanismo por el que el cuerpo acumula grasa.

- El colesterol en sangre es el mecanismo por el que el organismo intenta reparar los daños de los azucares en el sistema circulatorio. Mas daño mas colesterol en sangre.

- La oxidacion de grasas es la via metabolica mas eficiente para generar la energia que necesita el cuerpo.


----------



## Zipotako (20 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y yo como entrenador personal, no me podría ganar la vida con ello :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-oct-2015 at 17:11 ----------
> 
> ...



El Ghee lo haces tú mismo o lo compras? En casa se cocina habitualmente con manteca ibérica pero cuando se usa mantequilla se suele así como requemar y creo que el ghee puede ser una buena opción. Un saludo.


----------



## nightprowler (20 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mentís como bellacos o no queréis salir de vuestra ignorancia: https://blameitonlove.wordpress.com/tag/eskimos/



Tiene hasta gracia que lo de ignorante venga de alguien incapaz de distinguir entre FOSIL y cuerpo congelado pero bueno , tu a tu rollo ::

Paso de intentar razonar cuestiones de medias y estadistica con alguien que por DOS ejemplos que ha encontrado buscando con el google cree tener un argumento de peso




Sunwukung dijo:


> tengo ese artículo.
> 
> 
> https://blameitonlove.wordpress.com/tag/eskimos/
> ...


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (20 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Tiene hasta gracia que lo de ignorante venga de alguien incapaz de distinguir entre FOSIL y cuerpo congelado pero bueno , tu a tu rollo ::
> 
> Paso de intentar razonar cuestiones de medias y estadistica con alguien que por DOS ejemplos que ha encontrado buscando con el google cree tener un argumento de peso
> 
> ...


----------



## nightprowler (20 Oct 2015)

Lo mas gracios del tema es que yo ni siquiera hago dieta paleo , si la hago practicamente sin gluten pero por cuestiones de "logistica" , estoy en este hilo por curiosidad meramente 

Eso no quita que cuando algo no me cuadra lo comente , hablar de magufadas desde el "bando" vegano es como hacerlo desde el paleo, en todos sitios cuecen habas 

Mira esta perla si ir muy lejos :

*Self-proclaimed 'diet guru' FreeLee the Banana Girl under fire for controversial views as she claims that 'chemo kills' and 'losing your period is good for you*



En 4chan ya se descojonaron de ella y sus magufadas , pero es que no es para menos


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Lo mas gracios del tema es que yo ni siquiera hago dieta paleo , si la hago practicamente sin gluten pero por cuestiones de "logistica" , estoy en este hilo por curiosidad meramente
> 
> Eso no quita que cuando algo no me cuadra lo comente , hablar de magufadas desde el "bando" vegano es como hacerlo desde el paleo, en todos sitios cuecen habas
> 
> ...





Pero esque tontos hay en todas partes. No creo que nadie discuta que en los procesados nos meten mucha mierda innecesaria, sobre todo azucar a cascoporro.

Pero no hay que darle pavulo a todo el que se va a los extremos. Lo digo comiendome una bolsa de patatas fritas.


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Oct 2015)

Bueno, pues voy contando expeiencias. Llevo una semana, partia de 77kg y 1,75cm, con 48 años.


No se me esta haciendo dificil comer, pero era un autentico adicto al dulce y al pan, caian en todas las comidas. He perdido dos kilos y ni mucho menos soy un taliban de la paleo. Solamente me puse tres normas, no azucar, no trigo, no leche.

Asisti a un cumpleaños y me tome un trozo de tarta, sin complejos ni problemas, por lo demas cuento.

Desayuno: imposible lo de huevos y demas, asi que o tomo avena, explico.

Se pone un vaso de agua, no taza, vaso, al fuego, se le añaden tres cucharadas soperas de avena, se hierve, esto es importante, tiene que hervir, tarda como tres minutos y no pares de mover, se formaran gachas de avena. Se añade una cucharada de miel, de postres, y una cucharada de chocolate valor puro en polvo, se mueve. Una bomba con carbohidratos que permite aguatar toda la mañana, el sabor es exquisito.

Otros dias simplemente agua, al microondas, cucharada de postre colmada de cacao valor, y una cucharada de nescafe solo, un poco de miel, lo mueves, a parte de que esta buenisimo preparate para salir como una moto, infinitamente mas que si tomas cafe solo.

Hasta aqui mis cereales, la comida o pescado, o carne, o verduras, o huevos o mezcla de todo. Para la cena poca cosa porque suelo estar lleno, pero me obligo a tomar algo, y si puedo algo de fruta, una manzana, pero no mas.

He perdido 2kg esta semana, y siento que mi cuerpo ha entrado en cetosis, bastante desagradable, dolor de cabeza, aliento asqueroso, y algo cansado, se que son sintomas pasajeros, pero son molestos.

Estoy contento y dispuesto a seguir, no como un taliban, eso nunca, pero si eliminando esos tres productos malditos por lo menos al 95% para siempre.

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## ojete_borrado (21 Oct 2015)

Bon dia! La duda que me asalta es: ¿frutos secos crudos o tostados?

Qué bien, eh?


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Oct 2015)

ojete dijo:


> Bon dia! La duda que me asalta es: ¿frutos secos crudos o tostados?
> 
> Qué bien, eh?



Mejor crudos que tostados, y mejor tostados que fritos.


----------



## ojete_borrado (21 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Mejor crudos que tostados, y mejor tostados que fritos.



Asin mi muger tenía razón... Si son mejores crudos, iré a por nueces, que almendras y avellanas crudas no me gustan 

Qué bien, eh?

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 07:40 ----------




ojete dijo:


> Asin mi muger tenía razón... Si son mejores crudos, iré a por nueces, que almendras y avellanas crudas no me gustan
> 
> Qué bien, eh?



Ah! Y gracias!!!

Qué bien, eh?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Mejor crudos que tostados, y mejor tostados que fritos.



Pues yo creo que depende. Los frutos secos a mí nunca me han sentado mal, pero creo que crudos, sobre todo algunos, pueden ser bastante indigestos. A mi entender no hay ningún problema en que estén tostados. Que estén fritos sólo debe preocuparte si:

-Están fritos en grasas "malas" (trans, es decir vegetales hidrogenadas).

-Están repletos de sal.

Y ni aún así, porque los frutos secos apenas absorben la grasa en la que se fríen según tengo entendido.

UN saludo


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Oct 2015)

Yo es por regla de lógica, mejor cuanto mas natural mejor.

Por ejemplo, los pistachos yo me los como tostados.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2015)

Nos volvemos locos con dietas milagro, nuevas dietas, etc y sin embargo parece que ya no nos acordamos de la Mediterránea, esa que fuera de nuestras fronteras elogian los estudios de los últimos años. 
Sin tantas historias de dietas 3 abuelos por encima de los 90 años y con una calidad de vida muy buena. Sin hacer ningun master en nutrición ni estar pesando alimentos ni contando calorías.


----------



## Johnny Drama (21 Oct 2015)

> Sin tantas historias de dietas 3 abuelos por encima de los 90 años y con una calidad de vida muy buena. Sin hacer ningun master en nutrición ni estar pesando alimentos ni contando calorías.



Los abuelos muchas veces comían "lo que podían". Normalmente mucha legumbre, mucho pan, carne de matanza o caza, pescado en la costa (poco en el interior), fruta y verdura en temporada...

Eso sí, azúcar refinado, productos ya envasados con conservantes y tal, poco....

Seguramente comían mucho mejor que ahora (Dentro de una menor variedad)


----------



## Andrespp (21 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Seguramente comían mucho mejor que ahora (*Dentro de una menor variedad*)



Y de mucha menos cantidad. 

Tambien era normal consumir mucho café, Tabaco y alcohol.

Aun asi, si se comparan imagenes de la gente hace cuarenta años y ahora, es facil comprobar como la peña esta ahora mucho mas gorda que antes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Los abuelos muchas veces comían "lo que podían". Normalmente mucha legumbre, mucho pan, carne de matanza o caza, pescado en la costa (poco en el interior), fruta y verdura en temporada...
> 
> Eso sí, azúcar refinado, productos ya envasados con conservantes y tal, poco....
> 
> Seguramente comían mucho mejor que ahora (Dentro de una menor variedad)



Exacto, usted lo ha dicho, nada de preparados, bollería industrial, etc. También es verdad, que ninguno de los 3 fumaba y contaminación más bien nula.

Es decir, más o menos la dieta mediterránea, además, una frase de aquella época, "se come lo que da el terreno".

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 13:21 ----------




Andrespp dijo:


> Y de mucha menos cantidad.
> 
> Tambien era normal consumir mucho café, Tabaco y alcohol.
> 
> Aun asi, si se comparan imagenes de la gente hace cuarenta años y ahora, es facil comprobar como la peña esta ahora mucho mas gorda que antes.



Esto es lo de mejor ahora, tenemos gente que muere de hambre y gente que muere de gordo. En España en los colegios se ve cada vez más niños con sobrepeso(lenguaje políticamente correcto).


----------



## Clavisto (21 Oct 2015)

Los abuelos de antes eran de hierro, fruto de la brutal selección natural que sufrieron de pequeños: sólo los más fuertes de entre los nacidos eran capaces de sobrevivir.

No vivieron tanto por lo que comían, sino a pesar de ello.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Pues no te creas pasado el tiempo y la gente va viendo los resultados en ti y al final tienes que soltarles el sistema.
> 
> Entonces te das cuenta que lo que a ti te ha sido tan facil la mayoria no esta dispuesto a moverse ni un milimetro para conseguirlo.
> 
> ...



A ver si tu amigo le pasa como a uno que conocí, (ahora hay un obsesión con el pan asesino y que engorda). Me dice, antes yo estaba gordo (el colega es grande, casi 1.90) , comía pan y tal, y es que el pan no es bueno me dice. Le pregunto ¿cuánto pan?, 3 barras diarias,:8: . Hombre, no es el pan, es que comías como un bestia, si solo en pan comía eso, ni pensar con que lo acompañaba.
Tus colegas ni pan ni leches, están gordos porque comen muchísimo. Aquí no hay más inventos.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 13:27 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Los abuelos de antes eran de hierro, fruto de la brutal selección natural que sufrieron de pequeños: sólo los más fuertes de entre los nacidos eran capaces de sobrevivir.
> 
> No vivieron tanto por lo que comían, sino a pesar de ello.



Vamos, que nuestros abuelos nacieron hace dos milenios. En la posguerra mucha gente lo pasó mal, pero a brutal selección natural.


----------



## Johnny Drama (21 Oct 2015)

> se ve cada vez más niños con sobrepeso



Niños GORDOS. Hablemos claro. Da pena ver a un chaval de 8 años gordaco por culpa de los padres.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Oct 2015)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> A ver si tu amigo le pasa como a uno que conocí, (ahora hay un obsesión con el pan asesino y que engorda). Me dice, antes yo estaba gordo (el colega es grande, casi 1.90) , comía pan y tal, y es que el pan no es bueno me dice. Le pregunto ¿cuánto pan?, 3 barras diarias,:8: . Hombre, no es el pan, es que comías como un bestia, si solo en pan comía eso, ni pensar con que lo acompañaba.
> Tus colegas ni pan ni leches, están gordos porque comen muchísimo. Aquí no hay más inventos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 13:27 ----------
> ...



No sé cuantos años tendrás tú, pero yo calzó 42 y mis abuelos nacieron en el 17. 

Y ya sus hijos (nuestros padres) no eran tan fuertes y resistentes como ellos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que depende. Los frutos secos a mí nunca me han sentado mal, pero creo que crudos, sobre todo algunos, pueden ser bastante indigestos. A mi entender no hay ningún problema en que estén tostados. Que estén fritos sólo debe preocuparte si:
> 
> -Están fritos en grasas "malas" (trans, es decir vegetales hidrogenadas).
> 
> ...



Lo mas habitual es encontrarlos fritos con aceite de girasol, que dentro de lo que cabe no esta mal. Yo suelo tirar de los tostados y alguna vez almendra cruda. Las del mercamoñas estan bastante buenas y las pipas tostadas no he encontrado ninguna mejor.

Los anacardos fritos estan muy buenos alguna vez tambien los pillo.
Lista de ingredientes : Anacardos, sal, aceite de girasol y harina de arroz.


----------



## TheRedHawk (21 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



He eliminado gran parte del tocho por motivos de lectura práctica 

Me siento ultra-identificado con lo que has posteado y corroboro todos los puntos que has puesto. A mi me ha pasado exactamente igual!!

Mismos alimentos, mismas excepciones de fin de semana, parecidos ejercicios y grandes resultados!

No te haces bien a la idea del engaño mundial que los lobbies de la harina y el azúcar tienen montado. 

Buen hilo para la gente profana en nutrición! Enhorabuena! :Baile:


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Oct 2015)

Andrespp dijo:


> Y de mucha menos cantidad.
> 
> Tambien era normal consumir mucho café, Tabaco y alcohol.
> 
> Aun asi, si se comparan imagenes de la gente hace cuarenta años y ahora, es facil comprobar como la peña esta ahora mucho mas gorda que antes.



Más bien achicoria que café y de alcohol, vino y no era de "polvos" sino manchego y natural.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Oct 2015)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Nos volvemos locos con dietas milagro, nuevas dietas, etc y sin embargo parece que ya no nos acordamos de la Mediterránea, esa que fuera de nuestras fronteras elogian los estudios de los últimos años.
> Sin tantas historias de dietas 3 abuelos por encima de los 90 años y con una calidad de vida muy buena. Sin hacer ningun master en nutrición ni estar pesando alimentos ni contando calorías.



Pues no es por llevar la contraria; pero uno se va a la literatura científica y se da cuenta de lo siguiente:

-La "dieta mediterránea" es un constructo que nadie sabe exactamente lo que es. Se habla de que contiene frutas y verduras, legumbres, aceite de oliva... Pero no hay nada muy exhaustivo. La dieta de las islas griegas, la de el centro de Italia y la del Sur de España no tienen mucho que ver. No entro ya en la de otros lugares del mediterráneo (Norte de África). Cuando se buscan estudios serios sobre qué contiene exactamente la dieta mediterránea y en qué proporciones, no hay nada claro. Cuando se evalúa esta dieta frente a otras, tampoco hay nada muy sólido en resultados, ni están muy claros los alimentos empleados, o si es mejor o peor que otras.

Pero claro, si uno dice esto, toca a medias el blablabla imperante sobre lo bueeeeeenisisisisisisisma que es la "dieta mediterránea", toca también una especie de orgullo patrio, y un concepto mental de ver a nuestros abuelos como "sanos" y "geniales".

No se me echen encima, pero es que me puse a investigar en su día, y la "dieta mediterranea" es una especie de concepto idealizado que no se concreta gran cosa.

Por ejemplo, en España, las recomendaciones oficiales del Gobierno (en una publicación en la que no paran de elogiar la "dieta mediterránea tradicional) se condensan en esto (lo extraigo de la página del Ministerio en Not Found








Yo ahí veo lo típico de basar la alimentación en pan arroz y pasta.

No sé si eso es muy mediterráneo o poco, lo que se es que la mayor parte de la gente come así y engordan como cerdos.

::


----------



## Topongo (21 Oct 2015)

Para mi la mayor putada de esto es que para acompañar el jamoncito bueno, una tortilla y demás como que estamos acostumbrados a hacerlo con pan ::


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Oct 2015)

España era un país pobre, y la comida era de subsistencia. Muchos garbanzos, berza en el norte, borrajas en Aragón y repollo en Madrid. No jodamos, que comíamos "sano" porque no teníamos otra cosa cerca.

Pan=barato, con una barra de 40 cts te revientas de comer
Arroz= barato, con 70 cts de arroz comen 6 personas
Pasta=barato, con un euro, macarrones para toda la escalera.

Estos alimentos están en la base de la pirámide porque son baratísimos, porque se pueden almacenar sin problemas y porque se puede especular con ellos a voluntad.

Os recomiendo un libro que se llama "El Practicón". En él, cuenta el autor como se comía en Madrid a finales del siglo XIX. Puchero, caldo de huesos, garbanzos, repollo, etc como base de la alimentación.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Practic%C3%B3n

Y hace una alabanza al garbanzo, que ha sacado del hambre a los españoles.


----------



## Casi_expepito (21 Oct 2015)

Estoy completamente de acuerdo en lo que se indica. Azúcares, harinas y hidratos de rápida absorción, fuera.

En mi caso, aun estando convencido de esto, tengo dos problemas. Uno laboral y otro social. Me explico.

Soy comercial, y en lo que a nivel profesional compete, es casi IMPOSIBLE librarte de beber alcohol en la comida si estás con clientes. Lo he intentado varias veces y sus caras son un poema si sacas vino y no les acompañas. .. y así con licores y cerveza. Hasta tal punto que he perdido operaciones por sentirse el cliente en esa falta de "empatia ".es infinitamente más fácil saltarte un postre que una copa ...

La segunda es la vertiente social. Vivo en el país vasco y aquí es una religión el salir (aun entre semana) , de "poteo" (tragos). Ahí ... ¿Qué cojones haces? ... zumitos y mostos, maricónes. ...coca colas y fantas, peor todavía. Lo único "aceptado " socialmente es birra y vino. A las mujeres se les permite, pero a los hombres, eres poco más o menos como gay .

Si. Ya se que muchos "ladraran " que no tiene que importarte la opinión de los demás, pero vivimos en una sociedad que importa ... y mucho.

... y si encima sumas lo comentado en el tena laboral, ni te cuento.


Mido 1.82 m y peso 110 kg ... vamos. Me sobra 30 o 40 kg.

Eso sí ... lo único que tengo jodida mente perfecto en los análisis es el azúcar y las transaminasas del hígado ... el resto (colesterol, ácido úrico y trigliceridos ), una mierda.

Cualquier aportación será bienvenida.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Oct 2015)

Si con un sobrepeso de 35 kilos, el colesterol, el ácido úrico y los triglicéridos fuera del tiesto, más el azúcar y las transaminasas a cero coma de estarlo sigues pensando en si los demás te dirán mariquita o si tu cliente se sentirá incómodo por no tener a un borracho como hamijo es que no mereces mucho más de lo que tienes.

Vaya cuadro.


----------



## Casi_expepito (21 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Si con un sobrepeso de 35 kilos, el colesterol, el ácido úrico y los triglicéridos fuera del tiesto, más el azúcar y las transaminasas a cero coma de estarlo sigues pensando en si los demás te dirán mariquita o si tu cliente se sentirá incómodo por no tener a un borracho como hamijo es que no mereces mucho más de lo que tienes.
> 
> Vaya cuadro.



Azúcar y transaminasas casi en el mínimo. 

Tu tranquilo y sigue con lo tuyo ...


----------



## Clavisto (21 Oct 2015)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Azúcar y transaminasas casi en el mínimo.
> 
> Tu tranquilo y sigue con lo tuyo ...



Claro, claro...tú sigue así, campeón de los machotes.


----------



## Casi_expepito (21 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Claro, claro...tú sigue así, campeón de los machotes.



¿campeón de los machotes??? Ni mucho menos.

Posiblemente seas un chavalillo que ya se irá dando cuenta de las realidades con el tiempo.

La realidad es la que te comento ... y lo que tu quieras ver ... pues será lo que sea ...

Para insultar, favor de salir por la puerta de atrás. .. si no aportas, por favor no contestes ...


----------



## Topongo (21 Oct 2015)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo en lo que se indica. Azúcares, harinas y hidratos de rápida absorción, fuera.
> 
> En mi caso, aun estando convencido de esto, tengo dos problemas. Uno laboral y otro social. Me explico.
> 
> ...



Bueno, por ir dos dias a la semana de cañas y tomarte una copa al final de la comida tampoco pasa nada (no creo que todos los dias tengas comidas con copas)
En las comidas pide verdura de primero y carne o pescado de segundo que siempre suele haber, deja harinas y azucar... un poquito de cardio un par de dias a la semana y los resultados vendrán solos.
Yo también soy del pais vasco y me voy 2 dias de cañas como minimo, y en verano casi todos los dias, pero claro también como sano, bastante en la linea del hilo, pero no en modo talibán y hago deporte
1,78 y 76 kg (aun asi me sobra un poco, pero nada importante)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Oct 2015)

Me he tirado 2 semanas intentando no comer mal, pero he tenido que dejarlo momentáneamente, pues me encontraba mareado y con bajones de energía...ahora estoy en una época de mucho estress por trabajo y viajando cada dia entre 300/400 km. en coche por trabajo...necesito azúcar a tope...a ver de aquí 1 mes que estare mas tranquilo y podre dedicarme en cuerpo y alma...ahora casi no tengo tiempo ni de dormir, asearme, hacer deporte y menos comprar, cocinar y comer bien...me voy a las 5.00 a.m. al curro y a veces son las 21.00/22.00 que llego a casa...no tengo tiempo de hacer esculturas de hielo...he de decir en honor la verdad que empzaba a verme los abdominales...:


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Oct 2015)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo en lo que se indica. Azúcares, harinas y hidratos de rápida absorción, fuera.
> 
> En mi caso, aun estando convencido de esto, tengo dos problemas. Uno laboral y otro social. Me explico.
> 
> ...



Yo soy comercial y no bebo alcohol. Si me preguntan y no hay confianza, les digo que no bebo por un problema de salud que tuve. Tampoco fumo ni me drogo y nadie me pregunta por qué no lo hago. Si hay más confianza les digo que el único vicio que me interesa es follar y todos se quedan tan contentos.

De todos modos unos zuritos de Rioja, te mojas un poco los labios y listo. No se trata de beber como esponjas.

En mi vida social no bebo alcohol. Al que le guste bien, y al que no, él mismo. A mi, por ejemplo me la suda si la gente bebe o no. Tengo amigos que no beben y otros que se beben lo suyo y lo nuestro.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues no es por llevar la contraria; pero uno se va a la literatura científica y se da cuenta de lo siguiente:
> 
> -La "dieta mediterránea" es un constructo que nadie sabe exactamente lo que es. Se habla de que contiene frutas y verduras, legumbres, aceite de oliva... Pero no hay nada muy exhaustivo. La dieta de las islas griegas, la de el centro de Italia y la del Sur de España no tienen mucho que ver. No entro ya en la de otros lugares del mediterráneo (Norte de África). Cuando se buscan estudios serios sobre qué contiene exactamente la dieta mediterránea y en qué proporciones, no hay nada claro. Cuando se evalúa esta dieta frente a otras, tampoco hay nada muy sólido en resultados, ni están muy claros los alimentos empleados, o si es mejor o peor que otras.
> 
> ...



LA cuestión es que se ha pervertido mucho el vocablo "dieta mediterranea".
En otro hilo ya puse el origen de la dieta mediterranea (fue en italia hace un par de siglos) y en ella, los cereales brillaban por su ausencia.
El porqué a día de hoy los cereales son la base de la alimentación, es puramente por razones económicas (y de paso, la gente engorda/enferma, y muere antes). No hay más.
La moda de los macarrones, de los tortellinis, de las pizzas...es de apenas 50 años. 

A día de hoy, el 95% de los dietistas, médicos, endocrinos...reconocen que la base de la alimentación no deberían ser los cereales (más allá de los extremismos sobre los cereales).
Pero pasa que la base de nuestra supuesta dieta son precisamente los cereales. Ahí salen sus verguenzas. Miles de artículos, de webs...de supuestos ejpertos defendiendo la pirámide mediterranea y ahora ven que, la cosa no cuadra.

Solución?
Si leéis un poco cosas de actualidad, veréis que están empezando con el discurso de:
" es que dietas mediterraneas hay muchas" Ahora resulta que una dieta mediterranea dice una cosa y otra dice su contraria 
"es que no hay un patrón válido para todo el mundo" Coño, pues han sido los primeros de marcar unas pautas, precisamente para todo el mundo. 

Se están desacreditando ellos mismos y la rabia que me da es que no lo reconozcan e incluso alguno de ellos, está borrando artículos de su web para que no lo pillen en un renuncio.

Al final nos encontraremos todos al final del camino hacia una nutrición evolutiva:
- más grasas
- menos hidratos refinados

Yo desde muchas instituciones y profesionales del sector ya empiezan a verse cambios, pero aún quedan unos añitos para desterrar del todo el mito de los cereales y de los azúcares.


----------



## Casi_expepito (21 Oct 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo soy comercial y no bebo alcohol. Si me preguntan y no hay confianza, les digo que no bebo por un problema de salud que tuve. Tampoco fumo ni me drogo y nadie me pregunta por qué no lo hago. Si hay más confianza les digo que el único vicio que me interesa es follar y todos se quedan tan contentos.
> 
> De todos modos unos zuritos de Rioja, te mojas un poco los labios y listo. No se trata de beber como esponjas.
> 
> En mi vida social no bebo alcohol. Al que le guste bien, y al que no, él mismo. A mi, por ejemplo me la suda si la gente bebe o no. Tengo amigos que no beben y otros que se beben lo suyo y lo nuestro.



Pues me alegro por ti. 
Desconozco el tipo de productos que vendes.
En mi caso, proyectos por encima de los 3 millones de euros, te aseguro que los temas son de ahí para arriba (regalos, viajes, joyería y otros ) y te aseguro que el "ejército que viene a cerrar" (nunca menos de 10 personas) , buscan pasarlo bien.

Eso sí ... si la venta son aspiradoras o coches, seguro que el tema va por otro lado ...


----------



## Johnny Drama (21 Oct 2015)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo en lo que se indica. Azúcares, harinas y hidratos de rápida absorción, fuera.
> 
> En mi caso, aun estando convencido de esto, tengo dos problemas. Uno laboral y otro social. Me explico.
> 
> ...



Coño, pero desayunas en casa, no? Pues desayuna un par de huevos revueltos con un café solo con miel, fruta...

En la comida seguramente puedes pedir un primero y un segundo en plan verdura o ensalada y carne o pescado. Pan nadie te obliga a comer, y si te tienes que tomar 2 o 3 vinos pues que le vas a hacer...
En vez de postre un café o té.
Y sinceramente, pesando 110 kgs, si alguien te pregunta porque no comes pan o postre, no te va a mirar raro si le dices que por salud, o porqe el médico te ha dicho que te controles con el azúcar.

El poteo ya es otra historia, yo tb soy de la zona y sé lo que hay. Si tienes que hacerlo pues vale, unos zuritos o vino tinto (mejor) y a tirar millas.

Y si cenas en casa, pues lo mismo, carne, verdura, pescado, huevos... sin pan.

Si no haces la dieta al 100%, pero la haces al 60%, vas a notar beneficios seguro.

Para mí el finde es imposible seguirla. Cena en la Sociedad con amigos, comer donde la madre, poteo, birras.... Pero bueno, entre semana la llevo bien, y se nota mucho.
Desde luego mejorarás más que si no cambias ningún hábito.

Un Saludo


----------



## angek (21 Oct 2015)

el cura dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> 
> https://twitter.com/CrossFit/status/656348176509632512



Jojo. 

Lol.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 20:06 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Mejor crudos que tostados, y mejor tostados que fritos.



Los frutos secos no adolecen de los "antinutrientes" (sic: palabro) que tienen las gramíneas. 

Cocinarlos los minimiza, pero, también los desnaturaliza. 

La solución más sana que he encontrado es remojarlos una noche (cosa que es recomendable con toda legumbre y hasta con el arroz) y secarlos al día siguiente. 

Servidor tiene una deshidratadora, muy práctica para esto, pero si no, un horneado a mínimo calor durante mucho tiempo servirá. 

Otra posibilidad es hacer leche vegetal casera y usar la fibra sobrante como espesante o como harina para hacer galletitas y demás. Internet está lleno de recetas de esa guisa. 

Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta que los frutos secos son naturalmente ricos en omega 6 (esencial, pero pro inflamatorio). No creo que sea óptimo tenerlos como grasa principal. 

Y, por otro lado, son ultra proclives a la contaminación por hongos. 

No crean ustedes que es la panacea alimenticia. Como ningún otro alimento en solitario.

Tampoco leo que se haga en este hilo mucho hincapié en la calidad de los alimentos. 

Por mi parte creo que es crítico este asunto. No sólo a nivel de salud y nutrición.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Oct 2015)

angek dijo:


> Jojo.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...



correcto, pero siempre será mejor merendar un buen puñado de frutos secos que no unas galletitas, un trozo pan o un danacol.


----------



## angek (21 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> correcto, pero siempre será mejor merendar un buen puñado de frutos secos que no unas galletitas, un trozo pan o un danacol.



Por supuesto. 

Es de lo que, de hecho, estoy dando buena cuenta ahora. 

Unas macadamias recién partidas -vive Dios que es lo más duro que he partido en mi vida- con un té tibetano al coco o golden milk.

Edit: Comparto la receta.

Leche de coco hecha con coco rallado+té caliente. (se bate y se cuela).
Aceite de coco.
Cúrcuma.
Canela. 
Vainilla.

Todo al vaso y se remueve haciendo un enérgico movimiento frotante curativo del sr. Miyagi mientras se sujeta una varilla típica de cocina. 







La versión pre-tuneo angekero.

Golden Milk Recipe with Turmeric and Virgin Coconut Oil

Thremendo.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Oct 2015)

angek dijo:


> Por supuesto.
> 
> Es de lo que, de hecho, estoy dando buena cuenta ahora.
> 
> ...



Y lo poco que conoce la gente las diferentes hierbas y especies que tenemos a nuestro alcance...baratas, sanas y buenas. Pueden dar un giro de 180º a cualquier plato.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Oct 2015)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo en lo que se indica. Azúcares, harinas y hidratos de rápida absorción, fuera.
> 
> En mi caso, aun estando convencido de esto, tengo dos problemas. Uno laboral y otro social. Me explico.
> 
> ...



Te digo y no es tan complicado, yo tambien he sido comercial y en el sector construccion, almuerzos, comidas y cubatas los que quisieras.

Cambia el chip:

Lo ideal es hacerlo estricto unos meses y pasar luego comidas y alternar de la siguiente manera:
Almuerzos: cafe, pincho de tortilla, jamon... y pasando del pan.

Comida ensaladas verduras carne o pescado. Empieza a entender que grasa sin miedo y ni un gramo de pan. Y BEBE VINO. Y COMETE DOS MENUS SI NO TE VALE UNO. pero sin pan ni pasta.

Cenas repite lo de la comida.

Los enemigos son el pan, la pasta y los cubatas que son azucar puro.

Para acompañar al cliente no te tienes que beber dos litros de vino al dia si no estas perdido. Cerveza si alcanzas peso correcto alguna no pasa nada, pero tampoco a diario.

Tu veras pero si sigues con ese peso rebentaras.

En caso de necesidad por trabajo vino, vino y vino.

Pd. Que mierda es el poteo? Se puede hacer con vino?


----------



## Johnny Drama (21 Oct 2015)

Poteo es tomar unos vinos o zuritos (corto de cerveza) con los amigos de bar en bar.

En otros lugares lo llaman alternar


----------



## Clavisto (21 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Poteo es tomar unos vinos o zuritos (corto de cerveza) con los amigos de bar en bar.
> 
> En otros lugares lo llaman *alternar*



¿Zona centro, supongo?


----------



## el cura (21 Oct 2015)

Casualidades de la vida, hoy hemos tenido esta discusion en el gimnasio.

Una chica (muy guapa por cierto) que estudia nutricion ha empezado a defender las dietas muy bajas en carbohidratos frente a 2 tios que ka estaban llamando que si estas loca, que si la dieta mediterranea, que si lo de la paleo no es nada sano que no se que.

Realmente no se quien ha empezado la discusion.

La chica se defendia muy muy bien, segun ha explicado es la rara, junto con otra chica, de la clase.

A mi uno de los imbeciles no me ha dejado ni hablar, cada vez que yo abria la boca me cortaba. Yo creo que queria ligar con ella.


----------



## Johnny Drama (21 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Zona centro, supongo?



Creo que sí, pero no lo sé seguro, yo lo he escuchado alguna vez.

Por País Vasco lo más habitual es decir txikiteo.


----------



## el cura (21 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Creo que sí, pero no lo sé seguro, yo lo he escuchado alguna vez.
> 
> Por País Vasco lo más habitual es decir txikiteo.



Que va, al menos toda la gente de mi entorno dice potear o "tomar unos potes"


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Oct 2015)

el cura dijo:


> Casualidades de la vida, hoy hemos tenido esta discusion en el gimnasio.
> 
> Una chica (muy guapa por cierto) que estudia nutricion ha empezado a defender las dietas muy bajas en carbohidratos frente a 2 tios que ka estaban llamando que si estas loca, que si la dieta mediterranea, que si lo de la paleo no es nada sano que no se que.
> 
> ...



Lo unico que no comparto es el concepto 'muy bajo en carbohidratos'. Si se dice asi sin mas explicaciones te cargas de un plumazo todos esos hidratos buenos verdura, fruta, tuberculos, etc.

Y eso es como decir Bitelchus tres veces, aparece sunwun y se casca otras 20 paginas sin despeinarse jus jus.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (21 Oct 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Para mi la mayor putada de esto es que para acompañar el jamoncito bueno, una tortilla y demás como que estamos acostumbrados a hacerlo con pan ::



Como Ud dice 'estamos acostumbrados'. Le aseguro que es algo cultural. Al principio se hace raro, pero luego coges el jamon con toda naturalidad y le das al cuchillo buscando la veta de tocino, y no te acuerdas del pan. La tortilla de patatas acompañada con un buen pegote de alioli casero.

Eso te parece raro solo al principio despues se disfruta tanto o mas de lo que comes. Este finde pille el jamon y un paquete de morro al horno (como cortezas de cerdo), unos pistachos y unas aceitunas y me puse fino antes de comer. La gente se echa las manos a la cabeza porque todo eso el que esta todo el año de dietas ni tocarlo.


----------



## Johnny Drama (21 Oct 2015)

La tortilla de patata supongo que es aceptable muy de cuando en cuando no? Por la patata y tal...


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (21 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> La tortilla de patata supongo que es aceptable muy de cuando en cuando no? Por la patata y tal...



A ver en este hilo perfecta es amigo

Como ya ham comentado patatas y arroz si se tiene intencion de adelgazar a buen ritmo no hay que abusar.

Yo arroz desde el primer dia mi paellita de los domingos, y adelgace igual. Cuando ya llegue a un peso que considere a mi gusto meti tambien patatas asadas otro dia, y engordar nada pero hace de freno para no adelgazar mas. Y tortillas de patatas cada vez que me da la gana.

El almidon de patata y arroz sigue sin ser comparable a azucar y harinas.


----------



## Johnny Drama (21 Oct 2015)

Muchas Gracias Murciano!!!


----------



## Akela 14 (22 Oct 2015)

He echado una ojeada al hilo, no me lo he leído entero. 

Me parecen buenos consejos, prescindir de azúcar y harinas refinadas, no sólo para adelgazar si no para mejorar la salud en general.

Pero qué pasa con los que tenemos el problema contrario? A mi me gustaría coger un par de kilos, pero claro, sanamente. Voy al gimnasio a hacer musculación, comer yo creo que lo hago bien pero nada, no hay manera de ganar kilos, últimamente me estoy manteniendo en 60 kg, con 171 cm y eso para mi es casi un triunfo. 

Bueno lo dicho, si podéis poner algún enlace o algún consejo ..., ya sé que será muy difícil, yo creo que es casi mas difícil engordar a los que somos de constitución delgada que adelgazar a los que les sobra un par de kilos.

Saludos.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Oct 2015)

Si realmente no puedes engordar en el mundo actual solo veo dos motivos

1 comes poco para lo que gastas, te hace falta mas carga energetica, es el caso que mas veo, gente que dice que no engorda, pero es que no come.

2 tienes un problema de tiroides, consulta con tu medico, que puede ser perfectamente posible.


----------



## Zipotako (22 Oct 2015)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Pues me alegro por ti.
> Desconozco el tipo de productos que vendes.
> En mi caso, proyectos por encima de los 3 millones de euros, te aseguro que los temas son de ahí para arriba (regalos, viajes, joyería y otros ) y te aseguro que el "ejército que viene a cerrar" (nunca menos de 10 personas) , buscan pasarlo bien.
> 
> Eso sí ... si la venta son aspiradoras o coches, seguro que el tema va por otro lado ...



Vaya nivelazo, colego, eso merece un buen chute de azuquita y cerrando operaciones que es gerundio.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> las berzas, o las espinacas, tienen TODOS los aminoácidos esenciales, son proteínas completas



Quiero la demostración de eso.



panqueque dijo:


> a mi por ejemplo la fruta en exceso me sienta como un tiro.



Porque la comes después de las comidas. Cómela al principio para que no te produzca alcoholosis.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Oct 2015)

Akela 14 dijo:


> He echado una ojeada al hilo, no me lo he leído entero.
> 
> Me parecen buenos consejos, prescindir de azúcar y harinas refinadas, no sólo para adelgazar si no para mejorar la salud en general.
> 
> ...



Tu mismo lo has dicho, es tu constitución. Hay gente que tiene el morfotipo de Bruce Lee y otros el de Arnold Swchuarzenegger.

Simplemente tienes que estar lo máximo de bien que puedas en función de tu morfotipo. 

Pero olvídate de subir de peso graso (o sea, subir a costa de tu salud). Sería fácil ahora atiborrarte de pasta, galletitas, danacols, pan, patatas..., pero eso sería subir más de grasa que no de otra cosa = hígado graso, transaminasas por las nubes, tensión alta, inflamaciones de todo tipo....


Me imagino tu error, pq lo he visto muchas veces:

- Comes muchas proteinas. SEguro que comes suplementos, barritas...
- Comes muchos hidratos. Al hacer mucho deporte y al ser de constitución delgada y alto metabolismo, estos dificilmente se transforman en grasa.
- Comes poca grasa. Seguramente.

Qué ocurre? 
Tu cuerpo tira de hidratos cuando haces algo de deporte (tienes los depósitos llenos), pero esta vía no es la que más te demanda tu cuerpo. Con lo cual, el sobrante, sobra. Se transforma de triglicéridos o en cualquier "cosa" mala.
Tu cuerpo, necesita tirar más de grasas, pero le das poca, con lo cual prefiere no tirar de ella, así que acude a tu músculo (proteína), para utilizarla como energía. Y esto está mal.
Lo comido por lo servido: comes mucha prote, ganas mucho músculo en el gim, pero durante las 24 horas del día, tu cuerpo tira mucho de músculo. Repito, lo comido por lo servido.

Solucion:
- hidratos: bájalos un poco.
- Proteinas: lo normal (carne durante la comida, pescadito por la noche, alguna tortilla, jamón del bueno...). Ni hace falta que desayunes 6 huevos, ni que te comas 5 hamburguesas ni que tomes protein whey. Tu problema no son las proteinas.
- ABUSA DE LAS GRASAS, coño ya.  MAs aguacates, mas bacon, mas cocos, mas olivas, mas frutos secos....
Eso hará que tu cuerpo tire de tu grasa (la poca que tengas y de la que le das en cada comida) y dejará tu músculo en paz. No lo metabolizará, con lo cual tu te notarás más fuerte, con algo más de músculo.

Como bien pero engordo. Como bien pero no gano mÃºsculo


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Oct 2015)

Akela 14 dijo:


> He echado una ojeada al hilo, no me lo he leído entero.
> 
> Me parecen buenos consejos, prescindir de azúcar y harinas refinadas, no sólo para adelgazar si no para mejorar la salud en general.
> 
> ...



Buenas
Yo soy como tu, 180 cm y ahora mismo estaré en los 60 kilos yo creo.

No te obsesiones. Tu come sano y si quieres coger algo de cuerpo haz ejercicios de autocargas y isometricos.

Por suerte o por desgracia tenemos esta constitucion. Yo desde que estoy con la paleo estoy cogiendo algo de peso, que es todo musculo. Pero muy poco a poco.


----------



## Funciovago (22 Oct 2015)

Lo que pasa es que coméis como un paharillo, pesad los alimentos y contad calorías, no hay fallo posible con eso.


----------



## Raullucu (22 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Buenas
> Yo soy como tu, 180 cm y ahora mismo estaré en los 60 kilos yo creo.
> 
> No te obsesiones. Tu come sano y si quieres coger algo de cuerpo haz ejercicios de autocargas y isometricos.
> ...



Hasta que te ve tu madre y te dice: "Ay, fillín, da pena mirar pa ti", jejejeje.

Dicen por ahí arriba que puede ser un problema de tiroides. Pues mira, yo soy de los que no consigo ganar más músculo (tras el primer aumento de fuerza y volumen por el efecto principiante) ni peso y, precisamente ayer, tras ir al médico por un problema estomacal y verme flaquete, me ha solicitado una analítica que incluya TSH. Eso sí, tengo antecedentes familiares de lado de mi madre de hipo e hipertiroidismo, aunque siempre en féminas.

Salu2.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> No sé cuantos años tendrás tú, pero yo calzó 42 y mis abuelos nacieron en el 17.
> 
> Y ya sus hijos (nuestros padres) no eran tan fuertes y resistentes como ellos.



Estamos empatados.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 10:41 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te digo y no es tan complicado, yo tambien he sido comercial y en el sector construccion, almuerzos, comidas y cubatas los que quisieras.
> 
> Cambia el chip:
> 
> ...



No comas nada de pan y pasta, es veneno, la dieta mediterránea en Italia y España es una puta mierda, ya que se empeñan en comer pany pasta.::

Eso si grasa a tope, aunque esté más que demostrado como influye en las arterias y corazón.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Oct 2015)

Funciovago dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que coméis como un paharillo, pesad los alimentos y contad calorías, no hay fallo posible con eso.



Espero que esto sea irónico, porque la experiencia del 99% de la gente que ha posteado en este hilo es más bien que haciendo eso es casi imposible acertar

::

Joder que no es tan difícil ver que lo de pesar la comida y contar calorías ha arrojado unos putos resultados DESASTROSOS en los últimos 30 años. ::

---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 10:46 ----------




Ulises 33 dijo:


> Estamos empatados.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 10:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Revisa tus fuentes y tal :no:


----------



## Funciovago (22 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Espero que esto sea irónico, porque la experiencia del 99% de la gente que ha posteado en este hilo es más bien que haciendo eso es casi imposible acertar
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



Habrá que ver como lo hacen, tengo clientes y ya me los conozco:
1.- los que lo hacen el primer día y al segundo lo dejan
2.- los que solo cuenta lo que les interesa, y no apuntan aceite, salsas, palillos, comidas fuera...


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Oct 2015)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Pues me alegro por ti.
> Desconozco el tipo de productos que vendes.
> En mi caso, proyectos por encima de los 3 millones de euros, te aseguro que los temas son de ahí para arriba (regalos, viajes, joyería y otros ) y te aseguro que el "ejército que viene a cerrar" (nunca menos de 10 personas) , buscan pasarlo bien.
> 
> Eso sí ... si la venta son aspiradoras o coches, seguro que el tema va por otro lado ...



No, yo vendo proyectos también. El último Smart Singapore completo y antes de fin de año caerá la monitorización ambiental de toda el area metropolitana de Paris.

Una cosa es invitar a unos clientes a cenar, o llevártelos a ver tal o cual sitio, que me parece una oportunidad excelente para abrir una relación personal más fluída y otra, muy diferente, que haya, por cojones, que beber alcohol. 

Si yo hago un brindis cenando con el ministro de Tecnología de Singapur, nadie espera que me acabe la botella, solamente agradece el honor que le hago con mi gesto. 

En Noviembre vienen los jerifaltes de la empresa koreana de ferrocarriles a visitarnos. Habrá visita turística con guía en minibus privado, cena cojonuda y recuerdo de Zaragoza (bolsita con dulces para llevar a casa y quizá una botella de vino). Y fin.

Yo creo que abrumar a la gente con tu supuesta hospitalidad no es buena idea, al menos si tus clientes no son españoles. Si crees que vas a vender más por trasegarte dos botellas de vino, yo, desde luego, no.


----------



## Casi_expepito (22 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Coño, pero desayunas en casa, no? Pues desayuna un par de huevos revueltos con un café solo con miel, fruta...
> 
> En la comida seguramente puedes pedir un primero y un segundo en plan verdura o ensalada y carne o pescado. Pan nadie te obliga a comer, y si te tienes que tomar 2 o 3 vinos pues que le vas a hacer...
> En vez de postre un café o té.
> ...



Muchas gracias! @

---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 12:20 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te digo y no es tan complicado, yo tambien he sido comercial y en el sector construccion, almuerzos, comidas y cubatas los que quisieras.
> 
> Cambia el chip:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias! 

El "poteo" es una especie de "quedada " que suele hacerse desde uno hasta todos los días de la semana.


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Oct 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hasta que te ve tu madre y te dice: "Ay, fillín, da pena mirar pa ti", jejejeje.
> 
> Dicen por ahí arriba que puede ser un problema de tiroides. Pues mira, yo soy de los que no consigo ganar más músculo (tras el primer aumento de fuerza y volumen por el efecto principiante) ni peso y, precisamente ayer, tras ir al médico por un problema estomacal y verme flaquete, me ha solicitado una analítica que incluya TSH. Eso sí, tengo antecedentes familiares de lado de mi madre de hipo e hipertiroidismo, aunque siempre en féminas.
> 
> Salu2.



De momento no me han detectado nada de tiroides.

Simplemente soy un cuerpo escombro.


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tu mismo lo has dicho, es tu constitución. Hay gente que tiene el morfotipo de Bruce Lee y otros el de Arnold Swchuarzenegger.
> 
> Simplemente tienes que estar lo máximo de bien que puedas en función de tu morfotipo.
> 
> ...



A veces no sólo es la comida, que tipo de entrenamiento sigue es también un problema.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 12:55 ----------




Johnny Drama dijo:


> Creo que sí, pero no lo sé seguro, yo lo he escuchado alguna vez.
> 
> Por País Vasco lo más habitual es decir txikiteo.



Hasta donde yo se el txikiteo es sólo con txikitos de vino:






El poteo es más genérico (salir a tomar algo, alternar) y se usa el País Vasco y el modo pro es salir de Pintxo-pote, es decir añadir alguna ronda de pintxos durante el trasiego del fluido, vamos como el tapeo pero más caro ::


----------



## Johnny Drama (22 Oct 2015)

> Hasta donde yo se el txikiteo es sólo con txikitos de vino:
> Nothing found for Bilbao Wp C 10 Txikito Png
> 
> El poteo es más genérico (salir a tomar algo, alternar) y se usa el País Vasco y el modo pro es salir de Pintxo-pote, es decir añadir alguna ronda de pintxos durante el trasiego del fluido, vamos como el tapeo pero más caro




Off Topic

OK. Vale, nos salimos del tema pero bueno.... 
Habitualmente se usa el término poteo (Especialmente entre gente más joven), pero para mí es más mítico el de Txikiteo. 

Los txikiteros eran los que se hacían un par de rondas de 8 o 10 vinos cada día. Eran míticos. ya quedan poquitos, especialmente en capitales.

Lo de Modo PRO del pintxopote, permite que me descojone. Los PRO son los que salen a diario a tomar vinos. El pintxopote es un "invento" para gente más joven que salga los jueves y se les mete 2 euros por un vino regular y un pintxo regular también. Las calles se llenan desde luego.


----------



## guaxx (22 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Off Topic
> 
> OK. Vale, nos salimos del tema pero bueno....
> Habitualmente se usa el término poteo (Especialmente entre gente más joven), pero para mí es más mítico el de Txikiteo.
> ...



Vaya atraco pintxo-pote a 2€
Aquí 1,20€ vino de año Rioja Alavesa y pintxos bien ricos, cosas de pueblos

Como me gusta el vaso de txikitero macizo, aquí se llama poteo. 

Al hilo: 

Primera semana quitando pan, pasta, galletas... Comiendo verdura, carne, pescado, huevos, frutos secos..

Partía de 31 años 1,80m y 103,6kg y en 7 días peso 100,1kg. 3,5kg en una semana, sin pasar hambre y con "desinchado" de la barriga significativo. Camino unos 10 kilómetros al día.

Tengo que meter más pescado azul y marisco y hacer algo para comer aguacate, que me sabe raro y no lo acabo de comer a gusto::


----------



## Johnny Drama (22 Oct 2015)

Buen pntxopote había en Haro. No se ahora. A euro


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Off Topic
> 
> OK. Vale, nos salimos del tema pero bueno....
> Habitualmente se usa el término poteo (Especialmente entre gente más joven), pero para mí es más mítico el de Txikiteo.
> ...



Efectivamente, por eso decía que el txikiteo era más asociado a vinos, la gente joven no dice vámonos de txikiteo.

Lo de modo PRO no lo decía por nada en particular, ni porque fuera mejor, sólo porque es una evolución del poteo llámalo la nueva moda si quieres.
Además como comentas es para peor, coincido contigo en que los bares han actuado en detrimento del precio y la calidad en pos del postureo.


Por cierto habéis mentado el aceite de coco, ¿dónde puedo conseguirlo? ¿sólo online?
¿Qué opináis de la recomendación de beber entre 2 y 3 litros de agua al día?


----------



## Erwin (22 Oct 2015)

hacer algo para comer aguacate?? el guacamole podría ser una opción, es fácil de hacer y te dura para varios días


----------



## Johnny Drama (22 Oct 2015)

Entendido Genis 



Por cierto según la libreta donde apunto he pasado en un mes con este método de 66 a 63,5 esta mañana. Ya me estoy empezando a asustar. Igual me ceno una pizza y le echo azúcar por encima... 



Con 1,76 de altura o sea q tampoco me sobraba demasiado...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Oct 2015)

guaxx dijo:


> Vaya atraco pintxo-pote a 2€
> Aquí 1,20€ vino de año Rioja Alavesa y pintxos bien ricos, cosas de pueblos
> 
> Como me gusta el vaso de txikitero macizo, aquí se llama poteo.
> ...



No lo sé seguro, pero creo que al empezar a no tomar azúcares, no sé por qué, se pierde mucha agua, creo que tiene algo que ver con los depósitos de glucógeno del cuerpo. Pero yo creía que estaban sólo en el hígado, no sé si es que se acumula en los músculos o algo.

A ver si alguien que sepa más nos ilustra.

Me alegra leer a uno más que nota resultados casi inmediatos :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 15:23 ----------




Johnny Drama dijo:


> Entendido Genis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro igual, bienvenido, si no quieres perder más, mete boniatos/patata/arroz, es lo que hago yo ahora que no quiero bajar peso

---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 15:24 ----------




Erwin dijo:


> hacer algo para comer aguacate?? el guacamole podría ser una opción, es fácil de hacer y te dura para varios días



El aguacate, cortado en rodajas con sal en escamas y un chorro de aceite de oliva es placer de dioses. Si lo acompañas de un tomate y queso de burgos ya flipas ::


----------



## Topongo (22 Oct 2015)

y pastas y harinas sin gluten? ::


----------



## elias2 (22 Oct 2015)

Lei este hilo hace un par de semanas y pense, ya estan los zumbados de las dietas otra vez. Pero me propuse probar a comer sin azucar ni pan ni harinas ni pasta, excepto una cucharilla al dia de azucar para el cafe y el sabado que como crepes de harina de espelta.
Aqui van los resultados:

He comido lo que me ha dado la gana(carne a monton, grasas, jamon, embutido casero, patatas fritas caseras, montańas de patatas de acompańamiento con la carne y muchas otras cosas con tropecientas calorias) y he perdido mas de un kilo en dos semanas y un agujero menos del cinturon.

Asi que gracias a todos y voy a seguir con la dieta,lo unico que no me convence es comerme los huevos fritos sin pan, menuda mariconada, tengo que esperar a que la parienta no mira para lamer el plato....::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Oct 2015)

elias2 dijo:


> Lei este hilo hace un par de semanas y pense, ya estan los zumbados de las dietas otra vez. Pero me propuse probar a comer sin azucar ni pan ni harinas ni pasta, excepto una cucharilla al dia de azucar para el cafe y el sabado que como crepes de harina de espelta.
> Aqui van los resultados:
> 
> He comido lo que me ha dado la gana(carne a monton, grasas, jamon, embutido casero, patatas fritas caseras, montańas de patatas de acompańamiento con la carne y muchas otras cosas con tropecientas calorias) y he perdido mas de un kilo en dos semanas y un agujero menos del cinturon.
> ...



Quítate la cucharadita de azúcar, déjate el pan un par de días a semana e ya 

Gracias por su estremecedor testimonio :Aplauso:

¡Que no pare!


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Oct 2015)

elias2 dijo:


> Asi que gracias a todos y voy a seguir con la dieta,lo unico que no me convence es comerme los huevos fritos sin pan, menuda mariconada, tengo que esperar a que la parienta no mira para lamer el plato....::



Perseguir un par de huevos fritos por un plato con un pan de pueblo es un placer de dioses, dátelo de tarde en tarde.

De normal, el huevo frito quizá no sea la forma más adecuada de comerlo sin pan.

Abrete al mundo de los revueltos: gambas, jamón, champiñones, verduras de todo tipo, setas chinas, etc. Todo está bueno con un huevo revuelto encima.

Y, si comes patatas, la tortilla de patata, claro.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (22 Oct 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hasta que te ve tu madre y te dice: "Ay, fillín, da pena mirar pa ti", jejejeje.
> 
> Dicen por ahí arriba que puede ser un problema de tiroides. Pues mira, yo soy de los que no consigo ganar más músculo (tras el primer aumento de fuerza y volumen por el efecto principiante) ni peso y, precisamente ayer, tras ir al médico por un problema estomacal y verme flaquete, me ha solicitado una analítica que incluya TSH. Eso sí, tengo antecedentes familiares de lado de mi madre de hipo e hipertiroidismo, aunque siempre en féminas.
> 
> Salu2.



Como ya ha dicho Rauxa hinchaos a grasa y ganareis masa muscular. Para que os animeis hacemos recuento de las grasas mas deliciosas:

- El rey es el aceite de oliva virgen. Hay que bañarlo todo verduras carne y pescado. SI se usa mucho la vaporera es perfecto al no llevar la grasa de freir o el poquito de la plancha, abusad del aceite crudo. Con brocoli, coliflor, col etc, y con pescado al vapor tambien.

- El cacao puro que no falte, acompañando cafe, Te o solo con agua, y un poco de miel.

- Mantequilla para hacer algo de reposteria con harina de almendras. Recetita: Dos tazas de harina de almendra, una de mantequilla, una de miel y dos huevos. Batidora y cinco min de microondas. Opcional una manzana al batir.

- De los aguacates ya se ha hablado mucho y bien. Con cualquier ensalada imprescindible.

- Tocino iberico. No hace falta mas que decir.

- Casqueria en todas sus formas y sangre con cebolla. Son piezas muy grasas y una delicia que no todo el mundo valora, pero ahi lo dejo.

Y por ultimo otra forma deliciosa de consumir mas aceite de oliva virgen:
Ajioli murciano - Receta:
Dos huevos camperos, dos dientes de ajo, un pellizco de sal, un limon y aceite de oliva.
Se echan los huevos, los ajos y la sal, se baten mucho (importante).
Se echa el limon, uno pequeño o medio grande, importante ya que hara de conservante y buen tapado aguanta perfectamente una semana en la nevera.
Finalmente se echa aceite poco a poco hasta que se consiga la dureza deseada.

Truco: Si se bate bien el huevo no se cortara jamas.

Usos: El ajioli es el complemento perfecto para todas las cruciferas. Amaras la coliflor y el brocoli con ajioli. Con patatas asadas ya lo flipas. Y nivel avanzado yo mojo hasta las morcillas


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Y nivel avanzado yo mojo hasta las morcillas





Achoooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casi_expepito (22 Oct 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No, yo vendo proyectos también. El último Smart Singapore completo y antes de fin de año caerá la monitorización ambiental de toda el area metropolitana de Paris.
> 
> Una cosa es invitar a unos clientes a cenar, o llevártelos a ver tal o cual sitio, que me parece una oportunidad excelente para abrir una relación personal más fluída y otra, muy diferente, que haya, por cojones, que beber alcohol.
> 
> ...




Me alegro por ti. 

Mis clientes son mayoritariamente Españoles.

A modo de ejemplo, clientes míos , del sector sanitario/hospitalario, demandan prebendas si o sí. 

Sirva como ejemplo que hace un par de años , persiguieron estos temas a nivel de directores hospitalarios.

Lo solucionaron OBLIGANDO a poner las prebendas a las secretarias. Luego estas, las cedían a los directores médicos y todo quedaba armonizado y formalizado.

Vuelvo a repetir. .. depende del sector, la "mordida" se da por realizada .... y si no no vendes un colín. 

Conozco casos (desgraciadamente , no yo) , que tras pasaban coches y casas a "terceros".

Suerte si andas en otro sector ... pero te puedo asegurar que en el mío funciona así.


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Oct 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Perseguir un par de huevos fritos por un plato con un pan de pueblo es un placer de dioses, dátelo de tarde en tarde.
> 
> De normal, el huevo frito quizá no sea la forma más adecuada de comerlo sin pan.
> 
> ...



No sólo están ricos, es que son jodidamente cómodos y rápidos de hacer.
Qué ceno... hummm abro la nevera y saco cualquier cosa un par de huevos y en 5 min está todo...

Por cierto ya lo habrán comentado, en la medida de lo que podáis permitir (por dinero) huevos ecológicos o camperos.
Los sabréis por su código (no os fieis de lo que pone en la caja):


----------



## Raullucu (22 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Como ya ha dicho Rauxa hinchaos a grasa y ganareis masa muscular. Para que os animeis hacemos recuento de las grasas mas deliciosas:
> 
> - El rey es el aceite de oliva virgen. Hay que bañarlo todo verduras carne y pescado. SI se usa mucho la vaporera es perfecto al no llevar la grasa de freir o el poquito de la plancha, abusad del aceite crudo. Con brocoli, coliflor, col etc, y con pescado al vapor tambien.
> 
> ...



¡Si ya lo hago! Aceite a cascoporro, la carne siempre con bien de grasa intramuscular, pescados, aguacates, hígado, prácticamente todos los días en el desayuno meto dos huevos revueltos, choco negro, queso, leche entera fresca, kefiro leche cruda...

Veremos qué resultado dan los análisis.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (22 Oct 2015)

elias2 dijo:


> Lei este hilo hace un par de semanas y pense, ya estan los zumbados de las dietas otra vez. Pero me propuse probar a comer sin azucar ni pan ni harinas ni pasta, excepto una cucharilla al dia de azucar para el cafe y el sabado que como crepes de harina de espelta.
> Aqui van los resultados:
> 
> He comido lo que me ha dado la gana(carne a monton, grasas, jamon, embutido casero, patatas fritas caseras, montańas de patatas de acompańamiento con la carne y muchas otras cosas con tropecientas calorias) y he perdido mas de un kilo en dos semanas y un agujero menos del cinturon.
> ...



Use la tecnica ancestral de comerse la clara y dejar la yema, cogerla con el tenedor sin romperla y sorbela.::
eso o cuajarla...


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Use la tecnica ancestral de comerse la clara y dejar la yema, cogerla con el tenedor sin romperla y sorbela.::
> eso o cuajarla...



A mi mujer la he visto comerse un huevo frito con palillos chinos. Sin pringarse toa, quiero decir, que llenándonos de lamparones sabemos todos.


----------



## Johnny Drama (23 Oct 2015)

O los haces a la plancha y le das la vuelta para q se haga la yema también. No es lo mismo ni de lejos, pero bueno, algún sacrificio hay que hacer. No va a ser todo ponerse hinchado a jamón y frutos secos...


----------



## Rauxa (23 Oct 2015)

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fÃ¡cil y saludable: Nuevo metaanÃ¡lisis sobre dietas bajas en carbohidratos, adelgazamiento y riesgo cardiovascular

Más evidencias sobre la necesidad de tener una dieta baja en hidratos y alta en grasas.


----------



## Topongo (23 Oct 2015)

Tampoco creo que comer una rebanada de pan con un hevo frito sea malo, siempre y cuenado el resto lo lleves bien, si no siempre puedes untar patatas fritas 

No seamos ayatolas por favor.


----------



## Casi_expepito (23 Oct 2015)

Erwin dijo:


> hacer algo para comer aguacate?? el guacamole podría ser una opción, es fácil de hacer y te dura para varios días



Yo lo como troceadito con huevo duro picado y cebolla roja asimismo picada, con un poco de sal y un chorrito de limón.

Buenísimo ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Oct 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Tampoco creo que comer una rebanada de pan con un hevo frito sea malo, siempre y cuenado el resto lo lleves bien, si no siempre puedes untar patatas fritas
> 
> No seamos ayatolas por favor.



No si malo no es esporadicamente. El problema es el pan a diario, de eso va el hilo.


----------



## Topongo (23 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No si malo no es esporadicamente. El problema es el pan a diario, de eso va el hilo.



A eso voy , que de vez en cuando te puedes tomar algo tipo hamburguesas , yn bocata , pizza, pan o lo que sea...
Pero eso , muy de vez en cuando...


desde topongotalk


----------



## Chimpu (23 Oct 2015)

Yo lo que nunca entenderé como en los libros de texto, nos han vendido la moto:













De que el pan tiene que estar en la base de la dieta diaria


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Oct 2015)

"Es una tragedia que los jóvenes de hoy en día no coman pan" | Noticias de Gastronomía en Heraldo.es

El consumo recomendado de pan diario es de 250 gramos. Recomendado por el director de una franquicia de pan congelado, como podéis ver.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Oct 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> "Es una tragedia que los jóvenes de hoy en día no coman pan" | Noticias de Gastronomía en Heraldo.es
> 
> El consumo recomendado de pan diario es de 250 gramos. Recomendado por el director de una franquicia de pan congelado, como podéis ver.



Decir que el problema de la obesidad infantil sea por culpa de no comer pan....

Seguramente el pan sea el alimento más ingerido en nuestro país. El pan y cualquier derivado de este. 
Coño, España es el país del bocadillo.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fÃ¡cil y saludable: Nuevo metaanÃ¡lisis sobre dietas bajas en carbohidratos, adelgazamiento y riesgo cardiovascular
> 
> Más evidencias sobre la necesidad de tener una dieta baja en hidratos y alta en grasas.



El problema es que cuando oyes la palabra "grasas" automáticamente lo asocias a colesterol, obesidad y riesgo cardiovascular. O sea, la saturada o trans.


----------



## Johnny Drama (24 Oct 2015)

El pan ha matado mucho hambre en este país. Habría que ponerlo en un pedestal, pero que no vengan con historias de que no engorda, porque si.

Y a mi me encanta el pan


----------



## angek (24 Oct 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> El problema es que cuando oyes la palabra "grasas" automáticamente lo asocias a colesterol, obesidad y riesgo cardiovascular. O sea, la saturada o trans.



Yo no pondría a ambas en el mismo colegio. 

Y, por supuesto, no se me ocurriría confundirlas.


----------



## nightprowler (24 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> El pan ha matado mucho hambre en este país. Habría que ponerlo en un pedestal, pero que no vengan con historias de que no engorda, porque si.
> 
> Y a mi me encanta el pan



En este y en todos , los preparados a base de harinas de cereales y granos , sea pan , gachas , tortas o similares han sido la base de la alimentacion de los pobres desde siempre

Trigo , centeno , avena y por desgracia almorta se han usado en grandes cantidades en españa , en francia ademas trigo sarraceno , en otros sitios y epocas gachas de harina de garbanzo con aceite de oliva y un largo etc

Otra cosa es que cuando puedes escoger sean la mejor opcion , pero a diferencia de los simios podemos metabolizar el almidon , por eso me resulta curioso lo machacones que son algunos con priorizar hidratos de carbono de absorcion rapida cuando nuestra especie evoluciono en direccion contraria , abandonando la fruta en favor de tuberculos y granos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Oct 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> El problema es que cuando oyes la palabra "grasas" automáticamente lo asocias a colesterol, obesidad y riesgo cardiovascular. O sea, la saturada o trans.



esperemos que no estén equivocados los defensores de las grasas y que de aquí a unos años no se dispare el nº de infartos...¿ algún estudio medico serio que corrobore que la grasa es buena ? ...:


----------



## Rauxa (24 Oct 2015)

Fijaros hasta donde llega la tontería del hombre:

Un perro es un animal carnívoro, no? Pues la empresa de alimentación canina ÚLTIMA los alimenta con cebada y granos de lenta absorción. Nutrición de calidad, dicen. 
Luego nos extrañamos que los perros tengan enfermedades "humanas" como leucemia, tumores...

El único animal que tolera bien los granos son las aves, ya que tienen molleja y pueden triturar los granos. Los granos son comida para pájaros. Un payés se preocupará de que los pájaros no se coman los granos (de ahí los espatapájaros), pero sabe perfectamente que ni los gatos, ni perros, ni lobos ni roedores... se comerán ni el maíz, ni el trigo, ni la cebada... 

El ser humano ha podido abrir los granos, los ha molido y los ha hecho algo mejores para nuestro consumo, pero continuan siendo una mala opción.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 12:19 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> esperemos que no estén equivocados los defensores de las grasas y que de aquí a unos años no se dispare el nº de infartos...¿ algún estudio medico serio que corrobore que la grasa es buena ? ...:



De hecho estamos en la época donde menos grasa comemos (Gracias a los preceptos de los oficialistos) y es cuando más infartos hay.
En el mundo occidental, Francia es el país donde menos infartos hay y donde más grasa se consuma (mantequillas...).

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fÃ¡cil y saludable: Resultados de la bÃºsqueda de grasas
Este autor desmenuza todos los estudios cietíficos sobre el tema.

Por ahí han posteado un video sobre el colesterol. El problema del colesterol son los azúcares y no las grasas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Fijaros hasta donde llega la tontería del hombre:
> 
> Un perro es un animal carnívoro, no? Pues la empresa de alimentación canina ÚLTIMA los alimenta con cebada y granos de lenta absorción. Nutrición de calidad, dicen.
> Luego nos extrañamos que los perros tengan enfermedades "humanas" como leucemia, tumores...
> ...



solo quería informarme antes de lanzarme a comer grasas saludables...siempre he tenido el colesterol a raya...ahora con 50 años he pasado por primera vez de los 200 (204)...y es difícil bajar de los 200 a partir de cierta edad aunque te cuides...


----------



## nightprowler (24 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> El único animal que tolera bien los granos son las aves, ya que tienen molleja y pueden triturar los granos. Los granos son comida para pájaros. Un payés se preocupará de que los pájaros no se coman los granos (de ahí los espatapájaros), pero sabe perfectamente que ni los gatos, ni perros, ni lobos ni roedores... se comerán ni el maíz, ni el trigo, ni la cebada...
> 
> .



En eso te equivocas , los roedores SI que son un problema tanto para los granos verdes como secos y muchos animales de granja por no decirte todos se vuelven locos por el maiz , no solo domesticos de hecho uno de los grandes problemas de plantar maiz en africa son los elefantes 

El maiz les encanta a las vacas cerdos y caballos , y la avena ha sido un alimento para bestias de carga desde siempre , tanto de dos como de cuatro patas


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> solo quería informarme antes de lanzarme a comer grasas saludables...siempre he tenido el colesterol a raya...ahora con 50 años he pasado por primera vez de los 200 (204)...y es difícil bajar de los 200 a partir de cierta edad aunque te cuides...



Eso es lo que nos quieren hacer creer y a la minima te pasaras por el medico y te cascaran una pastilla para el colesterol y otra para la tension. Se podria hablar largo y tendido de los efectos secundarios de esas dos pastillitas, y son de por vida.

Con la edad lo que ocurre, esque el organismo maneja cada vez peor el azucar y es cuando hay que plantearse en serio dejarla definitivamente, incluidas sus primas las harinas.

Con 20 años te podias alimentar de pasta, pizzas y bocadillos y como unico problema resultaba un ligero sobrepeso o mucho sobrepeso, segun metabolismos. Ese es el primer aviso de que mas adelate los daños metabolicos del azucar seran mas severos.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> En eso te equivocas , los roedores SI que son un problema tanto para los granos verdes como secos y muchos animales de granja por no decirte todos se vuelven locos por el maiz , no solo domesticos de hecho uno de los grandes problemas de plantar maiz en africa son los elefantes
> 
> El maiz les encanta a las vacas cerdos y caballos , y la avena ha sido un alimento para bestias de carga desde siempre , tanto de dos como de cuatro patas



Se vuelven locos por el maiz de la misma forma que las personas se vuelven locos por un trozo pan o un plato de macarrones.

Pero qué comían cuando no se había domesticado el cereal? 
Bien que evolucionaron, verdad? Pero no fue gracias al cereal puesto que en ese momento no existía. Hoy día un animal de campo, come lo que se encuentra. Pero sabe perfectamente lo que le va mejor y lo que no. Tu a un gato dale unas cabezas de sardinas o un paquete de ULTIMA con granos de cereales. Verás lo que hace.
Lo de que la avena SIEMPRE ha sido un alimento para bestias habría que contextualizarlo. Si la vida evolutiva de los animales ha tenido lugar en 24 horas, para que te hagas una idea, el consumo de avena ha tenido lugar en los últimos 2 segundos (o sea que lo que tu denominas como SIEMPRE, realmente ha ocurrido en los últimos 2 segundos de su evolución)

Repito: si hoy día se alimenta a los animales en base a cereales es básicamente por:
- chute de energía (para los animales de carga)
- es más barato
- es adictivo
- en el método de engorde más fácil y rápido. (quieres engordar a alguien? Cébalo. Ya lo dice la misma palabra; dale cereales).

Eso sí, luego los animales tienen enfermedades que no le son propias. Todo eso se paga, claro está.


Tu a un animal dale el alimento propio según su naturaleza y vas a ver lo que hace con el maíz.

El cerdo ibérico se alimenta básicamente de bellotas. De ahí su preciado jamón son su grasita intramuscular.
Tu dale granos y otras mierdangas. Verás la calidad del jamón.


----------



## Indignado (24 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Un perro es un animal carnívoro, no?



Pues no 8: , en realidad el perro para ser el mejor amigo del hombre ha evolucionado :

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v495/n7441/full/nature11837.html

El gato como es un animal que va a su bola sigue siendo carnívoro .


----------



## Rauxa (24 Oct 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> Pues no 8: , en realidad el perro para ser el mejor amigo del hombre ha evolucionado :
> 
> http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v495/n7441/full/nature11837.html
> 
> El gato como es un animal que va a su bola sigue siendo carnívoro .



Hombre.....comer puede comer casi de todo como el hombre, pero su naturaleza es la que es. Hay quienes afirman que el hombre es hervíboro por naturaleza y otros incluso frugívoro. Así que imagínate la empanada mental de algunos.

Yo me puedo alimentar en base a pan, macarrones, cereales, galletas...y eso no quiere decir que me muera a los dos meses, pero sí que tarde o temprano voy a desarrollar ciertas enfermedades.
Simplemente el cereal no es indispensable ni para nosotros ni para los perros.


----------



## Cazarr (24 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> De hecho estamos en la época donde menos grasa comemos (Gracias a los preceptos de los oficialistos) y es cuando más infartos hay.
> En el mundo occidental, Francia es el país donde menos infartos hay y donde más grasa se consuma (mantequillas...).



Siempre me ha parecido que lo que dices tiene sentido. Pero es extraña la ausencia de páginas web "no alternativas" (blogspot) que defiendan lo mismo. Por lo general soy desconfiado de la _información oficial_, pero no tanto en cuestiones de salud (puro miedo).

*¿Hay alguna fuente sobre eso de que en Francia hay menos infartos y sin embargo donde más grasa se consume?* Porque las enfermedades cardiovasculares son la mayor causa de muerte en Occidente y sin embargo es ahora cuando más basura grasienta o procesada consumimos. No sé si tendrá que ver con otros factores, soy ignorante en este campo.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Eso es lo que nos quieren hacer creer y a la minima te pasaras por el medico y te cascaran una pastilla para el colesterol y otra para la tension. Se podria hablar largo y tendido de los efectos secundarios de esas dos pastillitas, y son de por vida.
> 
> Con la edad lo que ocurre, esque el organismo maneja cada vez peor el azucar y es cuando hay que plantearse en serio dejarla definitivamente, incluidas sus primas las harinas.
> 
> Con 20 años te podias alimentar de pasta, pizzas y bocadillos y como unico problema resultaba un ligero sobrepeso o mucho sobrepeso, segun metabolismos. Ese es el primer aviso de que mas adelate los daños metabolicos del azucar seran mas severos.



Aunque estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices... me cuesta creer que mi médico receta a sus pacientes pastillas a sabiendas de toda la mafindustria farmacéutica que hay detrás. Le veo demasiado honesto para ignorar los perjuicios que pueden tener los medicamentos.

En cuanto a lo último... supongo que yo no recibiré ningún "aviso". Me alimento de mucha mierda (procesada o bollería, sobre todo para desayunar) y sin embargo estoy delgado.

Por cierto, hace poco leí que el impacto de la dieta en el colesterol era de sólo un 20%. Lo leí buscando información sobre el colesterol y el huevo. Resulta que me acabo de enterar de que el huevo en realidad no "tiene" colesterol. ¿Qué decís vosotros? ienso:


----------



## Indignado (24 Oct 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *¿Hay alguna fuente sobre eso de que en Francia hay menos infartos y sin embargo donde más grasa se consume?*



Solo hay que buscar en google "paradoja francesa" ; 80 páginas tiene el hilo y nadie ha hablado de *Ancel Keys* 8:


----------



## Rauxa (24 Oct 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido que lo que dices tiene sentido. Pero es extraña la ausencia de páginas web "no alternativas" (blogspot) que defiendan lo mismo. Por lo general soy desconfiado de la _información oficial_, pero no tanto en cuestiones de salud (puro miedo).
> 
> *¿Hay alguna fuente sobre eso de que en Francia hay menos infartos y sin embargo donde más grasa se consume?* Porque las enfermedades cardiovasculares son la mayor causa de muerte en Occidente y sin embargo es ahora cuando más basura grasienta o procesada consumimos. No sé si tendrá que ver con otros factores, soy ignorante en este campo.
> 
> ...




El colestarol dietético no afecta al de tu cuerpo. O sea, aunque comas alimentos con mucho colesterol (huevo, jamón...) tu colesterol no aumenta. Nada que ver. Come 4 huevos al día durante 1 mes y luego ve a la farmacia a mirarte el colesterol. Verás que este incluso ha bajado un poco.
Si tu no le das colesterol, tu cuerpo lo fabrica. Es algo necesario para la reparación de tejidos y para las inflamaciones. El colesterol es como la policia. Cuando tu cuerpo sufre alguna hinchazón, alguna inflamación, el colesterol corre raudo a ayudar. Si quieres colesterol bajo, si quieres que la policia se pasee poco por tu barrio, evita los delincuentes, intenta evitar el azúcar. 4 o 5 paginas atrás en este mismo hilo hay un par de videos de 6' del mismo autor sobre el colesterol. Muy didáctico y seguro que te responde a tus dudas.

Siempre posteo la misma web: 
Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fÃ¡cil y saludable
Intenta pinchar el enlace aunque sea un blogspot y abrir un poquitín la mente.
El autor tiene 3 libros y centenares de artículos. Y fíjate lo que hace: analiza los estudios que existen y te saca unas conclusiones. No da su opinión ni informa según sus creencias.
Si tienes dudas sobre el colesterol, pon en el buscador de la web: colesterol y te saldrán sus artículos sobre ello. Verás como analiza centenares de estudios científicos de la PubMed. La otra opción es acudir tu mismo a la Pubmed, pagar por ello y tu mismo leer en inglés dichos artículos.
Home - PubMed - NCBI

Pero por suerte, hay grandes científicos como el autor de la web que te enlazo y que nos hace el "trabajo sucio". Por 3 euros cada uno tienes sus libros. Indispensables los 2 primeros. Muchos dietistas los tienen como libros de cabecera. Ideal para borrar muchos mitos actuales sobre el mundo de la alimentación.

PD obviamente la basura grasienta y mierdas procesados son lo peor de lo peor. Aquí nadie habla de comer eso. Ni de broma. Aquí hablamos de GRASAS pero saludables: cocos, aguacates, mantequilla, frutos secos, aceite oliva...

---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 15:48 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> Solo hay que buscar en google "paradoja francesa" ; 80 páginas tiene el hilo y nadie ha hablado de *Ancel Keys* 8:



Pues sí...Ancel Keys, lo podríamos considerar como el gran culpable de la grasofobia y de que la base alimentaria sea para los cereales.


----------



## Dreke (24 Oct 2015)

Estoy hasta los huevos del libro "Cerebro de Pan". Parece la biografía del Dr. Milagro: Vas a su consulta con cualquier tipo de problema y todo se resuelve mágicamente dejando el gluten.

He adelgazado 13 kilos desde febrero reduciendo azúcar, harina y alcohol, no de forma radical, pero el libro me resulta infumable.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2015)

caí inadvertidamente en una dieta con mucha grasa y no pasaba de 60 kg con 180 cm de estatura y complexión entre meso y endomorfa. Ahora, con una dieta alta en carbohidratos de todo tipo, peso 90 kg y levanto 130 kg en press banca y 195 en peso muerto.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 20:36 ----------

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fÃ¡cil y saludable: Nuevo metaanÃ¡lisis sobre dietas bajas en carbohidratos, adelgazamiento y riesgo cardiovascular

ahí no se defiende a capa y espada las dietas bajas en carbos, y además ese estudio ha sido financiado por atkins nutrition.







la dieta macdougall es una dieta alta en carbos y basada en plantas.

Según vosotros ese caso es imposible por varias razones. 

John Macdougall es médico con años de experiencia con tratamiento con dieta y cientos de pacientes tratados.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 20:53 ----------

esta discusión está demasiado simplificada, porque en general no existen alimentos nocivos per se a no ser que estén excesivamente cocinados (por aquello de la temperatura).

Para decir si las harinas son malas hay que tener en cuenta distintos factores:

1.- si son frescas o no. Lo de la refinación es indiferente ya que las patatas, a todos los efectos (IG y fibra) son como si fueran refinadas, igual que la miel, y no cagáis para ninguno de los dos.

2. si tienen gluten o no.

3. cantidad de calorías consumidas, totales y por porcentajes: no es lo mismo consumir dietas altas en carbos y también en grasas que otras variantes.

4. Qué otros alimentos se comen, para saber si ciertos efectos de los cereales son compensados por frutas y, sobre todo, verduras.

5. Variabilidad individual: aunque a la mayoría de las personas, histórica y clínicamente, le va a sentar mejor en cuanto a salud y longevidad una dieta basada en plantas y alta en carbos (por lo tanto baja en grasas), hay personas a las que les puede ir mejor, temporal o permanentemente, una dieta contraria.

Si la miel no tiene para vosotros contraindicaciones, en ciertas cantidades, lo mismo para el azúcar, ya que la diferencia nutricional con la miel es ínfima (mirad tablas nutricionales).

De todas formas hay un azúcar que es 100% nutritiva y está exquisita:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> caí inadvertidamente en una dieta con mucha grasa y no pasaba de 60 kg con 180 cm de estatura y complexión entre meso y endomorfa. Ahora, con una dieta alta en carbohidratos de todo tipo, peso 90 kg y levanto 130 kg en press banca y 195 en peso muerto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 20:36 ----------
> 
> ...



El azúcar refinado NO contiene nutrientes amigo... La miel en cantidades muy muy pequeñas... La caña de azúcar, pues parecido... Son sustancias muy pobres en nutrientes... Pero en fin no sé para qué me esfuerzo...

Sobre la dieta de un fulano magufo que dice que cura el cáncer pues me parece que rebaja el nivel del hilo y lo veo ya esperpéntico la verdad...


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2015)

parece que la falta de azúcares de vuestros cerebros genera deficiencias de comprensión lectora: Esa señora es un ejemplo de adelgazamiento masivo siguiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos, y en este caso específicamente cereales de todo tipo y patatas, y eso a pesar de tener cáncer (Macdougal no trata el cáncer de manera específica).

Ambas cosas son consideradas imposibles en esta cueva de paleofanáticos.

Lo de ciertas cantidades también lo obvias, y también el silogismo más simple aplicable a lo que pensáis de la miel, que es aplicable al azúcar refinado (que ni droga ni mierdas, si acaso lo que coloca es el pastel, que es azúcar, GRASA o PROTEÍNA, juntas, ese es el colocón, lo del azúcar equiparada a la cocaína es una magufada más).


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Oct 2015)

Hay algo en el hilo que no me entra en la cabeza.

Imaginemos que un tio abre un hilo para contar las bondades y excelencias del ferrari que se ha comprado, al poco, van entrando otros foreros, todos con ferrari, algunos verdaderos expertos en el tema, los conocen todos, y saben no solo de motores, sino de aerodinamica y diseño pasado y presente.

Todos hablan de sus ferraris, de la potencia, diferente segun foreros, porque todos no son iguales, en algunas cosas coinciden, en otras no estan de acuerdo y procuran aprender de los demas, los une el amor a su marca.


ES UN PUTO HILO DE FERRARIS.

Pues bien, de repente aparece un tio que no le gustan los ferraris, que no los conduce, y que tiene un BMW, y se empeña una y otra vez, EN EL PUTO HILO DE LOS FERRARIS Y DE LOS FORISTAS CON FERRARIS, en poner mal la marca y hablar de la maravilla que es conducir un BMW.

Porque cojones no abre un hilo sobre BMW y deja tranquilos a los de los ferraris? si lo hace una o dos veces se podria entender, el pobre se ha equivocado de hilo, pero la constancia es un grado.

Respuesta: el tio es gilipollas.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (24 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> El azúcar refinado NO contiene nutrientes amigo... La miel en cantidades muy muy pequeñas... La caña de azúcar, pues parecido... Son sustancias muy pobres en nutrientes... Pero en fin no sé para qué me esfuerzo...
> 
> Sobre la dieta de un fulano magufo que dice que cura el cáncer pues me parece que rebaja el nivel del hilo y lo veo ya esperpéntico la verdad...



Y el muy cansino sigue hablando de dietas altas en carbos vs dietas altas en protes...CUANDO AQUI NADIE HA DICHO NADA AL RESPECTO. Es un puto monologo infumable que sigue sin tener nada que ver con el hilo.

Aqui solo se habla de las bondades de dejar el azucar y las harinas de cereales. El resto de hidratos que son muchos son cojonudos.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2015)

perdona mataresfacil, pero es que aquí algunos dicen conducir un Ferrari (a la hora de la verdad no es así la mayor parte del tiempo) y no tienen ni puta idea de cómo funciona (no se saben ni las tablas nutricionales, lo más básico de la nutrición).

Menudo failed de analogía.

Además de que en general puedo estar de acuerdo con el tema de no comer harinas y azúcar, pero la propaganda low carb no la trago y es del todo anticientífica (lo de dietas bajas en carbos para todos)

---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 21:21 ----------




Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Y el muy cansino sigue hablando de dietas altas en carbos vs dietas altas en protes...CUANDO AQUI NADIE HA DICHO NADA AL RESPECTO. Es un puto monologo infumable que sigue sin tener nada que ver con el hilo.
> 
> Aqui solo se habla de las bondades de dejar el azucar y las harinas de cereales. El resto de hidratos que son muchos son cojonudos.



Paleo diet proponents spare no effort to ignore and distort science. The general public is at their mercy until they look for themselves at recent publications from the major scientific journals:

* Research published in the journal Nature (on June 27, 2012) reports that almost the entire diet of our very early human ancestors, dating from 2 million years ago, consisted of leaves, fruits, wood, and bark—a diet similar to modern day chimpanzees.

* According to research presented in a 2009 issue of Science, people living in what is now Mozambique, along the eastern coast of Africa, may have followed a diet based on the cereal grass sorghum as long as 105,000 years ago.

* Research presented in a 2011 issue of Proceedings of the National Academy of Science shows that even the Neanderthals ate a variety of plant foods; starch grains have been found on the teeth of their skeletons everywhere from the warm eastern Mediterranean to chilly northwestern Europe. It appears they even cooked, and otherwise prepared, plant foods to make them more digestible—44,000 years ago.

* A 2010 issue of the Proceedings of the National Academy of Science reported that starch grains from wild plants were identified on grinding tools at archeological sites dating back to the Paleolithic period in Italy, Russia, and the Czech Republic. These findings suggest that processing vegetables and starches, and possibly grinding them into flour, was a widespread practice in Europe as far back as 30,000 years ago, or even earlier.


parece que al final es verdad que llevamos cocinando desde hace mucho más tiempo del que se pensaba y que casi siempre la recolección ha sido nuestro seguro alimentario respecto a la caza.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (24 Oct 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hay algo en el hilo que no me entra en la cabeza.
> 
> Imaginemos que un tio abre un hilo para contar las bondades y excelencias del ferrari que se ha comprado, al poco, van entrando otros foreros, todos con ferrari, algunos verdaderos expertos en el tema, los conocen todos, y saben no solo de motores, sino de aerodinamica y diseño pasado y presente.
> 
> ...



Y luego el puto retrasado habla de comprension lectora:XX:

YA le han hecho unas cuantas preguntas sobre el Ferrari a ver si aporta algo interesante. Preguntas concretas a ver si deja de divagar pero ni aun asi.


----------



## djun (24 Oct 2015)

Creo que *sobre las grasas* empezamos a saber que algunas son saludables como: aceite de oliva, frutos secos, aceite de coco, mantequilla purificada, aguacates...
Y otras son muy perjudiciales: aceite de palma, grasas trans, margarinas...

*En el caso de los hidratos de carbono* me parece que son bastantes perjudiciales el azúcar, la harina, el pan, las pastas... Pero creo que hay otros Hidratos de carbono que no son malos para la salud, o podrían ser bastante beneficiosos como por ejemplo el que contienen las frutas principalmente. 

Lo digo porque veo muchos casos (en foros, youtube, grupos de facebook) de personas que siguen una dieta crudivegana: 80 de Hidratos de carbono, 10 de proteínas y 10 de grasas, y no tienen ningún problema con ese tipo de hidratos de carbono que toman. Incluso se comentan muchos casos de personas obesas que han adelgazado de manera extraordinaria. También hay casos de personas con diabetes que se han curado y no tienen problemas con la cantidad de frutas que toman. 

Por lo tanto pienso que quizá no sea necesaria una dieta baja en hidratos para que nuestra alimentación sea sana. Los Carbohidratos pueden ser perfectamente saludables si estos son de buena calidad, o si estamos tomando una dieta equilibrada. O quizás sea necesario tener nuestro organismo adaptado a ese tipo de alimentación crudivegana, mediante una dieta de transición. 

Son algunos flecos que nos falta por saber o entender. Si todos los carbohidratos fuesen malos, los crudiveganos: 80-10-10, estarían muertos.
¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fÃ¡cil y saludable: Nuevo metaanÃ¡lisis sobre dietas bajas en carbohidratos, adelgazamiento y riesgo cardiovascular
> 
> Más evidencias sobre la necesidad de tener una dieta baja en hidratos y alta en grasas.





Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Y el muy cansino sigue hablando de dietas altas en carbos vs dietas altas en protes...CUANDO AQUI NADIE HA DICHO NADA AL RESPECTO. Es un puto monologo infumable que sigue sin tener nada que ver con el hilo.
> 
> Aqui solo se habla de las bondades de dejar el azucar y las harinas de cereales. El resto de hidratos que son muchos son cojonudos.



recoja su owned, si tiene algo de clase. Y cómo ese hay muchos mensajes en este hilo. 

Al final cala el mensaje harinas y azúcares malas, entonces carbos malos, dietas bajas en carbos buenas.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (24 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> perdona mataresfacil, pero es que aquí algunos dicen conducir un Ferrari (a la hora de la verdad no es así la mayor parte del tiempo) y no tienen ni puta idea de cómo funciona (no se saben ni las tablas nutricionales, lo más básico de la nutrición).
> 
> Menudo failed de analogía.
> 
> ...



Donde ves tu algun cereal o algun azucar en los estudios que has referenciado. De verdad hamijo haztelo mirar tan tonto no puedes ser.

EL Owned te lo metes tu en los cojones cuando te leas de una puta vez el titulo del hilo. Este hilo va sobre adelgazar enterate de una puta vez. EL Sr Rauxa igual que ha referenciado ese estudio ha dicho bien claro el beneficio que supone consumir el otro tipo de hidratos que ya estamos hasta las narices de nombrarte...frutas, verdura, tuberculos, etc.

Para adelgazar al principio todos hemos dicho que fruta si pero sin pasarse, una vez adelgazado cada uno la fruta que le salga de los huevos.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2015)

aparte que dietas altas en grasas y protes implican inevitablemente dietas bajas en carbos. Ni las mates más básicas, oiga.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 21:27 ----------

qué no sabes inglés, perdona, otro día te traduzco lo de starch, sorghum, cereal grass, etc. Supongo que las fechas si las controlarás.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (24 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aparte que dietas altas en grasas y protes implican inevitablemente dietas bajas en carbos. Ni las mates más básicas, oiga.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 21:27 ----------
> 
> qué no sabes inglés, perdona, otro día te traduzco lo de starch, sorghum, cereal grass, etc. Supongo que las fechas si las controlarás.



Ah espera que para ti bajo en carbos es todo lo que sea por debajo del 80%:XX:

Sin tus queridas tablas nutricionales y sin tu cronometer ya estarias muerto por no comer carne. Te das cuenta de esto atontao?


Me imagino en atapuerca al homosapiens de turno con un abaco y una pared llena de verduras con sus nutrientes ordenados, pensando como conseguir todo lo necesario para no comerse el venado recien cazado y me parto:XX:


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2015)

Pero si es que los cereales y las legumbres están prohibidas, porque cómo iba a comerlas el cavernícola de turno si vivía como los esquimales :ouch:

Precisamente el desconocimiento de los porcentajes (hasta muestras del mesolítico, que ni de coña comían una dieta baja en carbos, de menos del 40%) es otra demostración del acientifismo de las paleodietas, además de que se descubre que es mentira que no se consumían esos alimentos (conexión salud bucal con cereales a la mierda, esto ya lo he dicho yo, fue la escasez de alimentos al principio del neolítico, y no ocurrió en todas partes).


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (24 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> recoja su owned, si tiene algo de clase. Y cómo ese hay muchos mensajes en este hilo.
> 
> Al final cala el mensaje harinas y azúcares malas, entonces carbos malos, dietas bajas en carbos buenas.



Eso calara en mongolos como tu porque eso ya se ha explicado hasta la saciedad.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 22:18 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> Pero si es que los cereales y las legumbres están prohibidas, porque cómo iba a comerlas el cavernícola de turno si vivía como los esquimales :ouch:
> 
> Precisamente el desconocimiento de los porcentajes (hasta muestras del mesolítico, que ni de coña comían una dieta baja en carbos, de menos del 40%) es otra demostración del acientifismo de las paleodietas, además de que se descubre que es mentira que no se consumían esos alimentos (conexión salud bucal con cereales a la mierda, esto ya lo he dicho yo, fue la escasez de alimentos al principio del neolítico, y no ocurrió en todas partes).



Eso tambien se te ha explicado cienmilveces en el hilo de la paleo que paleo no significa hincharse de carne. Tengo un amigo paleovegetariano y le va putamadre hace hasta maratones. El truco esta en aumentar el consumo de grasas buenas de origen vegetal, y por supuesto los cereales ni tocarlos.

Sugus de verdad, confiesalo, te diste en la cabeza contra un alcornoque de pequeño.


----------



## nightprowler (24 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> perdona mataresfacil, pero es que aquí algunos dicen conducir un Ferrari (a la hora de la verdad no es así la mayor parte del tiempo) y no tienen ni puta idea de cómo funciona (no se saben ni las tablas nutricionales, lo más básico de la nutrición).
> 
> Menudo failed de analogía.



Continuando con la analogia no se si te das cuenta de que un conductor NO tiene porque ser mecanico 

Posiblemente casi nadie que no se dedique a ello se sabe al dedillo las tablas nutricionales porque en una dieta omnivora no hace excesiva falta , por ser suave , mientras que siguiendo dietas veganas mas te vale que te las planifique alguien que sepa por tu propia salud






Sunwukung dijo:


> Además de que en general puedo estar de acuerdo con el tema de no comer harinas y azúcar, pero la propaganda low carb no la trago y es del todo anticientífica (lo de dietas bajas en carbos para todos)
> 
> .





Hasta aqui mas o menos de acuerdo , lo de la low carb no te lo discuto porque no la sigo 




Sunwukung dijo:


> * Research published in the journal Nature (on June 27, 2012) reports that almost the entire diet of our very early human ancestors, dating from *2 million years ago*, consisted of leaves, fruits, wood, and bark—a diet similar to modern day chimpanzees.
> 
> La especie a la que pertenecemos tiene unos 100000 años , algunos mas en realidad pero no ha consenso sobre algunso fosiles y te tienes que ir a *2000000 de años * atras para encontrar una dieta similar a la de chimpances en nuestros ancestros mas alejados evolutivamente
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2015)

la mayoría de las personas son omnívoras y por unas causas u otras llegan a cierta edad con deficiencias nutricionales, la educación es necesaria en todos los colectivos, sólo que los veganos, algunos, suelen informarse, como supuestamente los paleo hacen, y luego no se saben ni las tablas.

Los estudios sobre nutrición no se pueden hacer sin ese conocimiento, no sé porqué es negativo estudiar la dieta que pretendas hacer con un poco de rigor científico.


----------



## nightprowler (25 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> , la educación es necesaria en todos los colectivos, sólo que los veganos, algunos, suelen informarse, como supuestamente los paleo hacen, y luego no se saben ni las tablas.
> 
> Los estudios sobre nutrición no se pueden hacer sin ese conocimiento, no sé porqué es negativo estudiar la dieta que pretendas hacer con un poco de rigor científico.





La educacion y la cultura estan muy bien , pero el nivel de conocimientos necesarios para una dieta variada mas o menos equilibrada y una especifica con limitaciones es muy distinto , cuanto mas te limites menos margen de error hay


Si cojes al azar señoras de cierta edad de un ambiente rural y les pides que te planifiquen un menu A eliminando todos los alimentos de origen animal y uno B tipico de la zona el resultado mas probable es que el menu A sea un desastre y el B este bastante bien equilibrado 

No puedes comparar el nivel de necesidad de uso de las tablas de nutrientes que tiene que hacer alguien que ha eliminado por las razones que sean un grupo de alimentos y se ve en la necesidad de compensar esa carencia que otra persona sin esa limitacion


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Oct 2015)

, cierto, pero las dietas tipo atkins también son sumamente desequilibradas, a este respecto los paleos han reculado por eso ahora recalcan que se puede ser vegano incluso y paleo, lo cual en realidad no es cierto, es una deformación del mensaje original, y más cuando se está comprobando que se lleve comiendo tubérculos, cereales y legumbres desde hace bastante más tiempo del que se pensaba.

Una dieta muy baja en alimentos de origen animal equilibrada no es tan difícil de llevar si realmente se come la variedad de alimentos vegetales que existen y se han dejado de comer en las últimas décadas a favor de los productos animales (el complejo de ricos y que serán adictivos).

Sencillamente es la dieta tradicional de los pueblos más longevos.


----------



## nightprowler (25 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ,
> 
> Una dieta muy baja en alimentos de origen animal equilibrada no es tan difícil de llevar si realmente se come la variedad de alimentos vegetales que existen y se han dejado de comer en las últimas décadas a favor de los productos animales (el complejo de ricos y que serán adictivos).
> 
> Sencillamente es la dieta tradicional de los pueblos más longevos.



En las ultimas decadas se ha aumentado mucho el consumo de precocinados / procesados y en eso el mensaje original no se equivoca Hay mucha mas harina azucares y sal de lo necesario y no son precisamente de origen animal

En mi familia hay celiacos y la cantidad de alimentos que incluyen gluten y dextrosa sin ninguna razon mas alla del relleno por no llamarlo adulteracion es enorme 

La longevidad es el resultado de muchos factores , los mas longevos de la edad media por ejemplo tenian una dieta que incluia queso tocino y carne roja y aun asi eran famosos llegar a los 70 en una epoca q la esperanza de vida no sobrepasaba los 40/45


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> En las ultimas decadas se ha aumentado mucho el consumo de precocinados / procesados y en eso el mensaje original no se equivoca Hay mucha mas harina azucares y sal de lo necesario y no son precisamente de origen animal
> 
> En mi familia hay celiacos y la cantidad de alimentos que incluyen gluten y dextrosa sin ninguna razon mas alla del relleno por no llamarlo adulteracion es enorme
> 
> La longevidad es el resultado de muchos factores , los mas longevos de la edad media por ejemplo tenian una dieta que incluia queso tocino y carne roja y aun asi eran famosos llegar a los 70 en una epoca q la esperanza de vida no sobrepasaba los 40/45



si en lo de los alimentos procesados estoy totalmente de acuerdo, a todo le echan sal y azúcar, y GRASA, sea vegetal o animal.

Todo fenómeno biológico es multifactorial, pero hay una clara y consistente correlación entre cantidad de alimentos animales y longevidad. En todas partes, independiente de otros factores.

Y suficiencia alimentaria, claro. Lo digo por el ejemplo de la edad media.

pero es que no hace falta ir a la edad media, las dietas de las blue zones son todas basadas en plantas.


----------



## nightprowler (25 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> si en lo de los alimentos procesados estoy totalmente de acuerdo, a todo le echan sal y azúcar, y GRASA, sea vegetal o animal.
> 
> Todo fenómeno biológico es multifactorial, pero hay una clara y consistente correlación entre cantidad de alimentos animales y longevidad. En todas partes, independiente de otros factores.
> 
> ...



Si el fabricante dice que es bajo en grasa esperate una carretada de azucar , si dice bajo en calorias esperate grasa por un tubo , mentir no mienten 

Si miras las etiquetas de los fiambres no es la grasa precisamente el añadido que no pinta nada sino la dextrosa la fecula de patata el almidon y la soja

De eso va el hilo entre otras cosas , de suprimir azucares añadidos donde no pintan nada



Sobre lo de las blue zones eres muy machacon con lo basarse en plantas y te dejas por el camino el ejercicio constante y moderado , los factores ambientales , todas son comunidades muy pequeñas de entornos rurales y los lazos sociales


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> , cierto, pero las dietas tipo atkins también son sumamente desequilibradas, a este respecto los paleos han reculado por eso ahora recalcan que se puede ser vegano incluso y paleo, lo cual en realidad no es cierto, es una deformación del mensaje original, y más cuando se está comprobando que se lleve comiendo tubérculos, cereales y legumbres desde hace bastante más tiempo del que se pensaba.
> 
> Una dieta muy baja en alimentos de origen animal equilibrada no es tan difícil de llevar si realmente se come la variedad de alimentos vegetales que existen y se han dejado de comer en las últimas décadas a favor de los productos animales (el complejo de ricos y que serán adictivos).
> 
> Sencillamente es la dieta tradicional de los pueblos más longevos.



La que ha reculado es tu madre contra mi polla.


Si sigues pensando que paleo significa comer mucha carne esque eres mas tonto que un botijo. El concepto incluye pasar todo lo posible de procesados, sobre todo de azucar y harinas que es de lo que va el hilo.

Luego no hacemos la estupidez de decir que tal o cual porcentaje es ley. Depende de la persona. Igual de paleo soy yo que como un tercio de cada, que mi hermana que come poca carne poque no le sienta bien, que mi amigo que es vegetariano (no vegano).

El punto en comun es el mismo nada de azucar, harinas ni procesados, y mas grasa que puede ser de origen animal o vegetal, al gusto de cada cual.

Eso ya se te dijo en el hilo de la paleo pero tu sigues con tu cantinela.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2015 at 09:47 ----------




nightprowler dijo:


> Si el fabricante dice que es bajo en grasa esperate una carretada de azucar , si dice bajo en calorias esperate grasa por un tubo , mentir no mienten
> 
> Si miras las etiquetas de los fiambres no es la grasa precisamente el añadido que no pinta nada sino la dextrosa la fecula de patata el almidon y la soja
> 
> ...



Y cuando pone sin azucares añadidos echate a temblar, la lista de edulcorantes substitutivos es interminable.


----------



## nightprowler (25 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y cuando pone sin azucares añadidos echate a temblar, la lista de edulcorantes substitutivos es interminable.



Ya que sale el tema me resulto curioso el sabor del chocolate negro valor con estevia La he probado al natural , verde para mas señas , por pura curiosidad y a mi no me supo excesivamente dulce me recordo mas al anis que otra cosa

Leyendo luego la etiqueta resulta que tiene una cantidad de stevia minima , el etiquetado de algunos productos es de risa


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Ya que sale el tema me resulto curioso el sabor del chocolate negro valor con estevia La he probado al natural , verde para mas señas , por pura curiosidad y a mi no me supo excesivamente dulce me recordo mas al anis que otra cosa
> 
> Leyendo luego la etiqueta resulta que tiene una cantidad de stevia minima , el etiquetado de algunos productos es de risa



Ya lo ponian en el hilo del cacao 3 mg de estevia para que les dejen ponerlo en el etiquetado, el resto edulcorantes varios. Otra metida mas de la industria alimetaria.


----------



## mecherito (25 Oct 2015)

guaxx dijo:


> Tengo que meter más pescado azul y marisco y hacer algo para comer aguacate, que me sabe raro y no lo acabo de comer a gusto::



El aguacate a palo seco, más aún si está muy maduro da como grimilla comerlo. Lo mejor es meterlo en taquitos en la ensalada o en la pasta, o sinó en lonchitas con un poco del marina por encima.


----------



## Jorkomboi (25 Oct 2015)

mecherito dijo:


> El aguacate a palo seco, más aún si está muy maduro da como grimilla comerlo. Lo mejor es meterlo en taquitos en la ensalada o en la pasta, o sinó en lonchitas con un poco del marina por encima.



Supongo que es por la falta de costumbre el comerlo. Aquí en Canarias de toda la vida es bastante normal abrir un aguacate a la mitad y echarle una cucharadita de azúcar o sal en el hueco que deja la pipa, moverlo para que se reparta bien el azúcar/sal, retirar el sobrante y comer el aguacate a cucharadas dentro de su misma piel.

Por cierto, a 5€ esta el kilo de aguacates. Nunca los había visto tan caros.


----------



## Pichorrica (25 Oct 2015)

A mi me esta costando acostumbrarme al sabor y textura del aguacate.

Nunca lo había comido, y joer, no se porque coño me cuesta tanto comerlo.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Oct 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> A mi me esta costando acostumbrarme al sabor y textura del aguacate.
> 
> Nunca lo había comido, y joer, no se porque coño me cuesta tanto comerlo.



A mi tb me pasa lo mismo. Lo mezclo con el tomate.
En cambio el guacamole sin problema.


----------



## mecherito (25 Oct 2015)

Sal marina y pimienta y padentro.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si sigues pensando que paleo significa comer mucha carne esque eres mas tonto que un botijo. El concepto incluye pasar todo lo posible de procesados, sobre todo de azucar y harinas que es de lo que va el hilo.



el término lo popularizó Cordain, y gurús como el Atkins, Sisson, y gente similar. No verás a ninguno de esos diciendo que se puede prescindir de los productos animales, o que es mejor comer menos que más. Tooodo lo contrario, y sino, pásate por algún foro paleo, si es que sabes inglés.

El mantra común es que los productos animales son imprescindibles para tener salud y bla bla, casi la base de a pirámide alimentaria (sin el casi para muchos).

Lo de paleoveganismo es un invento posterior.

Está claro que no tienes ni puta idea del tema.

Además de que en los últimos años está quedando claro que los cereales y las legumbres, y los tubérculos son también paleo, ya eran consumidos entonces en ciertas cantidades no despreciables, aunque seguramente en menor cantidad que en el neolítico.

Así que la dieta en sí es una pura arbitrariedad, solo apoyada para determinados casos individuales de intolerancias alimentarias, mientras que una dieta alta en carbohidratos y baja en productos animales tiene una amplísima evidencia respaldándola a todos los niveles.

De hecho la mayor parte del esfuerzo en ese sentido de los paleos consiste en intentar refutar estudios bien establecidos y replicados hasta la saciedad.


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2015)

Funciovago dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que coméis como un paharillo, pesad los alimentos y contad calorías, no hay fallo posible con eso.



Eso falla mucho porque depende del metabolismo de cada cual y de cuánto asimile lo que come.



Rauxa dijo:


> Hay gente que tiene el morfotipo de Bruce Lee y otros el de Arnold Swchuarzenegger.



Ambos tienen el mismo. Schwarzenegger era delgado hasta que se metió en un gimnasio y se lió a tomar anabolizantes, que desarrollan todos los músculos del cuerpo. Por eso tiene ese careto, porque se le desarrollaron también los músculos de la cara. :XX:



antonio estrada dijo:


> A mi mujer la he visto comerse un huevo frito con palillos chinos. Sin pringarse toa, quiero decir, que llenándonos de lamparones sabemos todos.



Si un huevo frito tiene partes líquidas es que esas partes no se han freído. Un huevo frito tiene que estar todo sólido.



nightprowler dijo:


> Lo que NO somos ni hemos sido nunca es frutivoros y mucho menos hervivoros hasta los ancestros de hace dos millones de años consumian proteina animal y la evolucion y el aumento del volumen craneal fue de la mano de un mayor consumo de proteina animal
> 
> Eso no es una cuestion de opiniones , es un hecho



Eso te lo inventas tú y todos los que lleváis afirmando esa majadería años. De hecho, da vergüenza ajena atreverse a afirmar el motivo por el cual el animal humano se ha vuelto inteligente, y que el motivo sea comer carne. :XX: Entonces los leones como carnívoros que son serán como Planck o como Leonardo da Vinci de inteligentes. :XX:



Jorkomboi dijo:


> Supongo que es por la falta de costumbre el comerlo. Aquí en Canarias de toda la vida es bastante normal abrir un aguacate a la mitad y echarle una cucharadita de azúcar o sal en el hueco que deja la pipa, moverlo para que se reparta bien el azúcar/sal, retirar el sobrante y comer el aguacate a cucharadas dentro de su misma piel.



Las comidas han de ser comidas sin echarles azúcar ni sal. :no:

Y sí, el aguacate es jodido de comer.



Jorkomboi dijo:


> Por cierto, a 5€ esta el kilo de aguacates. Nunca los había visto tan caros.



Normal. Si no paráis de hacer publicidad de ellos.



Sunwukung dijo:


> el término lo popularizó Cordain, y gurús como el Atkins, Sisson, y gente similar. No verás a ninguno de esos diciendo que se puede prescindir de los productos animales, o que es mejor comer menos que más. Tooodo lo contrario, y sino, pásate por algún foro paleo, si es que sabes inglés.
> 
> El mantra común es que los productos animales son imprescindibles para tener salud y bla bla, casi la base de a pirámide alimentaria (sin el casi para muchos).
> 
> Lo de paleoveganismo es un invento posterior.



En efecto. La paleodieta surgió inicialmente asociada al carnivorismo. Ahora parece que lo van suavizando.

Por cierto, alguien ha dicho que los cereales no son comida para los humanos, pues en estado natural es incomestible. Pues lo mismo puede decirse de la carne. No tenemos el cuerpo necesario para cazar bicharracos, ni dientes para atravesar y desgarrar la piel y la carne y comerla.

Comidas en estado natural que son incomestibles para humanos:

* Cereales y legumbres: Los comemos tras cocinarlos.
* Carnes: Más todavía.

Pero para eso nuestros antepasados inventaron la cocina y las herramientas de cocina (armas, cuchillos y tenedores). Para poder hincarle el diente a todo eso. Y también inventaron la fermentación de los alimentos: Para eliminar antinutrientes y para digerir parcialmente comidas y facilitar su digestión que de otra manera no se podrían comer/beber o no sería muy sano hacerlo. Así, comidas y bebidas fermentadas son las fermentaciones de la leche (yogures, kéfir, quesos,...), del pescado (en Japón), verduras, etc. De todo tipo de alimentos.

Así que, mientras en los animales es fácil ver qué es lo que deben comer, en los humanos también podemos seguir el mismo criterio fisiológico y observar la dentición y el cuerpo por dentro (sistema digestivo) y por fuera y determinar así qué debemos comer. Pero luego al entrar en juego los inventos humanos de la COCINA y de la FERMENTACIÓN, podemos disponer de más nutrientes que los puramente hechos para nosotros.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el término lo popularizó Cordain, y gurús como el Atkins, Sisson, y gente similar. No verás a ninguno de esos diciendo que se puede prescindir de los productos animales, o que es mejor comer menos que más. Tooodo lo contrario, y sino, pásate por algún foro paleo, si es que sabes inglés.
> 
> El mantra común es que los productos animales son imprescindibles para tener salud y bla bla, casi la base de a pirámide alimentaria (sin el casi para muchos).
> 
> ...



Por favor linkea esos estudios científicos que dicen que "una dieta alta en carbohidratos y baja en productos animales tiene una amplísima evidencia respaldándola a todos los niveles". O yo busco fatal o esa evidencia no existe, en fin.

Lo que si hay bastante evidencia es que siguiendo una dieta "baja en productos animales" y alta en carbohidratos, como no afines, vas a tener unas carencias que vas a a parecer un siervo medieval hijo mío ienso:

Mira que prometí no volver a contestar a este tío::


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (25 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el término lo popularizó Cordain, y gurús como el Atkins, Sisson, y gente similar. No verás a ninguno de esos diciendo que se puede prescindir de los productos animales, o que es mejor comer menos que más. Tooodo lo contrario, y sino, pásate por algún foro paleo, si es que sabes inglés.
> 
> El mantra común es que los productos animales son imprescindibles para tener salud y bla bla, casi la base de a pirámide alimentaria (sin el casi para muchos).
> 
> ...




A ver lo que implica el concepto de paleo te lo acaban de decir y esa es la base, otra cosa es que pensemos como es logico que los veganos comehiervas sois retrasados. Cualquiera que piense que puede a la larga vivir sin absolutamente ningun producto animal primero se engaña y luego miente.

YO tambien conozco un tio que hace algo parecido a la paleo pero casi vegetariano, solo come huevos y algo de pescado. El mismo reconoce que no se puede vivir siendo vegetariano extricto. Lo intento una epoca pero tubo que tirar de suplementos vitaminicos, y finalmente introdujo los huevos y el pescado. Este tipo es vegetariano por eleccion moral pero no vende idioteces, ni supuestas bondades.

Aqui estamos hablando de algo mas sencillo que es huir de los productos procesados. EL que quiera desayunar dos magdalenas, una barra de pan en la comida, un croisant en la merienda y una palmera de chocolate despues de cenar alla el. Esa gente sabe que no es lo mas saludable y no cambia porque piensa que sin pan y azucar no puede vivir hasta que la salud le da un aviso.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2015 at 19:11 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Por favor linkea esos estudios científicos que dicen que "una dieta alta en carbohidratos y baja en productos animales tiene una amplísima evidencia respaldándola a todos los niveles". O yo busco fatal o esa evidencia no existe, en fin.
> 
> Lo que si hay bastante evidencia es que siguiendo una dieta "baja en productos animales" y alta en carbohidratos, como no afines, vas a tener unas carencias que vas a a parecer un siervo medieval hijo mío ienso:
> 
> Mira que prometí no volver a contestar a este tío::



No va a linkear nada, y si, cuesta mucho no mandarlo a la mierda, cuando repite los mismas tonterias en todos los hilos. Solo le falta entrar en el hilo del chocolate a joderlo tambien.:XX:


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Oct 2015)

a ver murcianozoquetín, siempre he dicho que lo que avala la evidencia es que la dieta más adecuada en la mayoría de los casos para el ser humano es una con poca cantidad o muy poca cantidad de productos animales, no una vegana, sencillamente porque de esto apenas hay datos, y aún así las pocas muestras que hay dan resultados muy buenos, incluso mejores que los vegetarianos: por ejemplo los adventistas veganos (durante años no tomaron ni un solo suplemento, actualmente si acaso la b12), que tiene menos enfermedades crónicas y viven más que los homólogos vegetarianos.

Aunque también se puede ser vegano o vegetariano y comer una mierda de dieta equivalente a la de un esquimal (con grasa y proteína por un tubo que tupen las arterias, riñones e hígado).


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (25 Oct 2015)

qbit dijo:


> Eso falla mucho porque depende del metabolismo de cada cual y de cuánto asimile lo que come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jooder te hass cascao un post a ver que parte decias la parida sin base mas grande::


EL ser humano era un carroñero oportunista de ahi que sea omnivoro. Es una ventaja evolutiva poder aprovechar frutas verduras y carne de caza o carroña, segun epoca del año y necesidad. Que ese sea el motivo del desarrollo de la inteligencia no se sabe, es algo multifactorial, pero la ventaja evolutiva es clara.

Las bases de la paleodieta vienen de la dieta hipotoxica de Jean Signalet que realmente evitaba comer procesados fundamentalmente. Luego el concepto lo amplio Cordain. Lo del carnivorismo es una tontada que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. EN ambos casos hay fruta y verdura toda la que quieras.

Ya el apartado de nuestras capacidades de caza de bicharracos sin comentarios. Carne es desde una rana, a la carroña o un mamut cuando las artes de caza evolucionaron lo suficiente.

Y ya acabas con la soberana gilipollz de que no podemos digerir la carne cruda. Te vienes a mi casa y te lo demuestro. Yo me como medio kilo de carne cruda en forma de tartar y tu medio kilo de garbanzos.

Vas a parecer un bombo de la loteria soltando bolitas sin digerir.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Oct 2015)

y no, por mucho que ahora lo quieran maquillar, y tú mismo lo muestras al ser incapaz de concebir siquiera una dieta sin productos animales, la paleodieta en origen es una con muchos productos animales y centrada en los mismos.

Después surgió la moda crudívora y las frutas, lógicamente, cobraron gran relevancia y fue a partir del crudiveganismo que surge la idea de la dieta paleovegana, porque en la anterior ya se excluyen los cereales y las legumbres. 

Pero es que ya he mostrado que los cereales y las legumbres sí formaban parte de la dieta de los hombres del paleolítico.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (25 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y no, por mucho que ahora lo quieran maquillar, y tú mismo lo muestras al ser incapaz de concebir siquiera una dieta sin productos animales, la paleodieta en origen es una con muchos productos animales y centrada en los mismos.
> 
> Después surgió la moda crudívora y las frutas, lógicamente, cobraron gran relevancia y fue a partir del crudiveganismo que surge la idea de la dieta paleovegana, porque en la anterior ya se excluyen los cereales y las legumbres.
> 
> Pero es que ya he mostrado que los cereales y las legumbres sí formaban parte de la dieta de los hombres del paleolítico.



Claro, como voy a concebir una dieta sin carne si soy un depredador. Cojo un cochino, lo destripo y lo convierto en morcillas antes de que tu te hayas comido un tallo de apio.

Eso si con una buena ensalada de tomates con alcaparras mientras le doy vueltas a la sangre con la mano y se va friendo la cebolla.

EL cronometer para los retrasados esta bien.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Claro, como voy a concebir una dieta sin carne si soy un depredador. Cojo un cochino, lo destripo y lo convierto en morcillas antes de que tu te hayas comido un tallo de apio.
> 
> Eso si con una buena ensalada de tomates con alcaparras mientras le doy vueltas a la sangre con la mano y se va friendo la cebolla.
> 
> EL cronometer para los retrasados esta bien.



Lo jodido esque se entra en la espiral de paridas del vegano y se habla de cosas que no tienen que ver nada con el hilo.

Sugus cabron abre un hilo sobre vegetarianos y deja de dar por culo en este. Te plantee mas atras unas preguntas muy concretas a ver si reconducia el hilo y no hay manera contigo. Tio cansino.

Pd. Hoy comida familiar y han traido cada invitado pasteles. He comido de mi reposteria sin harinas ni azucar, pero no he querido hacer el feo y he picado del resto. Imaginad la digestion que llevo toda la tarde. Hasta un poco de helado de vainilla que hacia siglos que no probaba. Estoy hinchado como una bola.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Oct 2015)

Por favor no alimenteis al troll, diga lo que diga dejadlo solo asi podremos seguir con el hilo tranquilamente, es la unica manera os aseguro que sino aunque se presenten pruebas irrefutables y baje Jesus de los cielos a hablar de dietas este tio seguira erre que erre, de hecho respondera al mensaje como buen troll.

NO RESPONDAIS A NADA DE LO QUE DIGA; IGNORARLO.


----------



## malibux (25 Oct 2015)

Qué pesaos coño, yo creo que a lo que nos interesa los que seguimos este hilo y creemos que el tema de la llamada paleodieta puede ser eficaz y sobre todo sana, es precisamente hablar de ella, ver las posibilidades de plato para cocinar, experiencias personales, etc.

Como ya han dicho, abre otro hilo con tus propias ideas y opinaremos de la misma forma que hacemos en éste.


----------



## djun (25 Oct 2015)

Como resumen, ¿podrías decir cual es en general la alimentación mas adecuada para el hombre, en vuestra opinión?.

Yo creo que la alimentación paleo es bastante acertada: Muchas verduras, carne, pescado y huevos de calidad, frutas, tubérculos, frutos secos (mejor si han sido remojados). Semillas como: semillas de cáñamo, lino, chia.
Los lácteos en principio no, salvo excepciones. Algunos los toleran. Si están fermentados mejor. 
Evitar cualquier tipo de alimentos procesados, evitar azúcar y cereales en general, y también evitar legumbres.
Quizás algunos cereales sin gluten pueden ser aceptables: como el arroz basmati, teff (un cereal que no contiene gluten)
Y algunas legumbres bien cocinadas parece que podrían ser aceptadas desde el punto de vista paleo, como las lentejas, garbanzos y especialmente las judías verdes. 

Tampoco creo que sea necesario que la dieta sea baja en Carbohidratos siempre que las fuentes de carbohidratos sean de buena calidad: Frutas, boniato, (arroz basmati), plátano macho, harina de yuca-tapioca (no contiene gluten)...

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Cazarr (25 Oct 2015)

¿Una explicación sencilla de por qué no hay que abusar de la patata?

Siempre lo había tenido por un tubérculo sano.


----------



## djun (25 Oct 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Una explicación sencilla de por qué no hay que abusar de la patata?
> 
> Siempre lo había tenido por un tubérculo sano.



Las solanáceas, (tomate, patata, pimiento y berenjena) contienen alcaloides, sustancias que pueden provocar inflamación en el organismo. Hay personas sensibles a estos componentes que no las toleran bien y sufren malestar digestivo y dolores articulares.

En lugar de la patata es preferible el boniato, el plátano macho (plátano verde), la zanahoria, el nabo, la chirivia, la yuca. También la calabaza y la remolacha.


----------



## Cazarr (25 Oct 2015)

djun dijo:


> Las solanáceas, (tomate, patata, pimiento y berenjena) contienen alcaloides, sustancias que pueden provocar inflamación en el organismo. Hay personas sensibles a estos componentes que no las toleran bien y sufren malestar digestivo y dolores articulares.
> 
> En lugar de la patata es preferible el boniato, el plátano macho (plátano verde), la zanahoria, el nabo, la chirivia, la yuca.



¿Sólo son "perjudiciales" si eres sensible? ienso:

Lo digo porque yo soy adicto al tomate y al pimiento, y patata y berenjena como también con cierta frecuencia, aunque no me apasionen tanto. Y no noto ningún malestar relacionado, al menos aparentemente.


----------



## djun (25 Oct 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Sólo son "perjudiciales" si eres sensible? ienso:
> 
> Lo digo porque yo soy adicto al tomate y al pimiento, y patata y berenjena como también con cierta frecuencia, aunque no me apasionen tanto. Y no noto ningún malestar relacionado, al menos aparentemente.



Puesto que en nuestra sociedad occidental hemos abusado de alimentos procesados, harinas, pastas, azucares, lácteos y una gran cantidad de basura que encontramos en los supermercados... nuestros sistemas digestivos normalmente estarán muy amenazados. Es muy fácil que desarrollemos permeabilidad intestinal, o vientre hinchado, u otros problemas digestivos. Y esto hace que tengamos cada vez mas problemas de sensibilidad a muchos alimentos que son algo "irritantes", o proinflamatorios, o dañinos para nuestro sistema digestivo, (o vellosidad intestinal, o mucosa digestiva). Por eso las solanáceas no sería extraño que dé problemas puesto que es probable que nuestro sistema digestivo ya esté bastante sensibilizado o esté delicado. 

Sería bueno eliminarlas durante un tiempo e introducirlas una por una para ver si tenemos alguna reacción. Si sientan bien, se pueden consumir con moderación y mejor cocinadas para reducir su contenido en alcaloides. 

Pero antes quizá sea conveniente hacer una alimentación bastante cuidada (eliminando entre otras cosas el gluten, el azúcar y los lácteos) para dar oportunidad a que se recupere nuestro sistema digestivo, lo mejor posible. 

Si tu alimentación ha sido muy buena, si no notas absolutamente ninguna molestia, ni gases, ni hinchazón... podrías seguir comiendo esos alimentos. Pero si haces la prueba de evitar todos los alimentos "problematicos" durante aproximadamente un mes, podrás entonces comprobar si hay una mejoría en tu estado de salud y digestivo. Y podrás notar mejor si algunas solanáceas te dan problemas al reintroducirlas.


----------



## qbit (26 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Jooder te hass cascao un post a ver que parte decias la parida sin base mas grande::



Pues ha sido un mensaje usando el sentido común, del que careces según se ve: )



Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> EL ser humano era un carroñero oportunista de ahi que sea omnivoro.



O sea, que somos como los buitres. Encontramos un cadáver de un ciervo y nos lo comemos a bocados según tú. Ya, y luego soy yo el que dice tonterías. :XX:



Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Y ya acabas con la soberana gilipollz de que no podemos digerir la carne cruda.



Tanto comer carne (cocinada, claro) parece que te impide entender lo que lees.

Yo no he dicho que no podamos digerir la carne. He dicho que por mucho que te creas, tú solo en medio del campo o sabana eres incapaz de:

a) Cazar un bicharraco.
b) Hincarle el diente y atravesar la piel. Ni con cuchilo puedes cortar la piel por falta de fuerza salvo que la frías primero.

Luego la puedes digerir cuando te la comas no cruda, sino cocinada (cocida, frita, etc.). Pero esa carne va a fermentar en tu intestino, propiciando un ambiente propicio para una flora intestinal perniciosa para ti, tío listo, desplazando a la flora intestinal sana que deberías tener si no comieras esa carne para la que no tienes manos, cuerpo ni dientes para cazar y comer sin ayuda de herramientas, a diferencia de los carnívoros de verdad, que tienen sus buenos dientes, garras y picos.



djun dijo:


> Las solanáceas, (tomate, patata, pimiento y berenjena) contienen alcaloides, sustancias que pueden provocar inflamación en el organismo. Hay personas sensibles a estos componentes que no las toleran bien y sufren malestar digestivo y dolores articulares.
> 
> En lugar de la patata es preferible el boniato, el plátano macho (plátano verde), la zanahoria, el nabo, la chirivia, la yuca. También la calabaza y la remolacha.



El forista ha preguntado por las patatas. Las patatas sólo tienen el glucoalcaloide solanina en la cáscara de ciertos tipos de patatas, no en todas, que se elimina haciendo una de las dos cosas siguientes:

a) Friendo la patata. No cociéndola.
b) Pelando la patata.


----------



## nightprowler (26 Oct 2015)

qbit dijo:


> Eso te lo inventas tú y todos los que lleváis afirmando esa majadería años. De hecho, da vergüenza ajena atreverse a afirmar el motivo por el cual el animal humano se ha vuelto inteligente, y que el motivo sea comer carne. :XX: Entonces los leones como carnívoros que son serán como Planck o como Leonardo da Vinci de inteligentes. :XX:



Eso es tu interpretacion , eqivocada , vuelvete a leer la frase Que los hominidos han consumido mas carne paralelamente ha aumentar su volumen craneal es un hecho , hasta que punto fue determinante la proteina animal depende de a quien te leas 

Hay otro detalle que parece que siempre se deja de lado y es muy importante , lo hominidos dejaron de metabolizar al celulosa paralelamente a metabolizar el almidon cosa que les dio la posibilidad de no estar todo el dia pastando 

Es un tema clave junto con la bipedestacion y el cambio de habitat para entender la evolucion

MAJADERIA y gorda es creerte un frugivoro/hervivoro cuando estas a 2000000 de años de evolucion del ultimo hominido que llevaba esa alimentacion , los homo sapiens nunca fueron frugivoros ni vegetarianos



Majaderias son las chorradas tipo "la carne no es natural porque no tenemos garras" o "los chimpances se nos parecen deberiamos comer como un simio" o una de mis referidas "es que en la naturaleza tendrias que comer carne cruda"

Algunos se consideran mas tontos que un homo erectus , puede que tengan razon


Como bien dices mas abajo tenemos un cerebro para utilizar fuego y herramientas que abre y mucho el abanico de lo comestible 




qbit dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien ha dicho que los cereales no son comida para los humanos, pues en estado natural es incomestible. Pues lo mismo puede decirse de la carne. No tenemos el cuerpo necesario para cazar bicharracos, ni dientes para atravesar y desgarrar la piel y la carne y comerla.
> 
> Comidas en estado natural que son incomestibles para humanos:
> 
> ...



Para empezar la "carne" es como hablar de "plantas" Tan planta es una lechuga como una patata

Eso de que la "carne" no se puede comer sin cocinar es bastante inexacto

Mucha gente igual que tu tiene la idea de que carne es tumbar un bisonte , cuando las piezas muchisimo mas modestas fueron la norma

De menor a mayor insectos , moluscos , huevos y pescados se pueden y se han consumido y se consumen crudos sin mayor problema , de hecho es mucho mas digestible un erizo de mar crudo que una col


----------



## nightprowler (26 Oct 2015)

qbit dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que no podamos digerir la carne. He dicho que por mucho que te creas, tú solo en medio del campo o sabana eres incapaz de:
> 
> a) Cazar un bicharraco.
> b) Hincarle el diente y atravesar la piel. Ni con cuchilo puedes cortar la piel por falta de fuerza salvo que la frías primero.





Aclaranos tu concepto de bicharraco por favor , porque yo no conozco nigun ser vivo de la peninsula iberica que tenga esa piel "blindada" que no se puede perforar con un cuchillo

Ya lo de tu solo en la sabana es la chorrada de siempre , os debeis de pensar que en una sabana los frutos comestibles crudos te brotan a los pies para que los comas no?

Cualquiera que tenga una minima experiencia de campo , de esa que es obvio que careces , desolla un animal pequeño como una liebre o un conejo en menos tiempo del que tardas tu en escribir esa chorrada y subirla al foro

Confundir un buitre con un carroñero oportunista da una idea de lo escasa que es tu comprension lectora

Varios hominidos primitivos fueron carroñeros , mas que nada porque no casa el consumo de carne que evidencian los fosiles con las herramientas No fue nuestros caso antes de los neardenthales ya es evidente que habia tecnologia de sobra para ser cazadores

Por alguan extraña razon a algunos parece que no os entra en al cabeza que nuestra especie aparecio cuando la tecnologia y la caza en si llevaban ya miles de año implantadas

Para un homo sapiens comer carne es tan natural o artificial como comer frutas , es parte de la dieta que hemos llevado siempre


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Aclaranos tu concepto de bicharraco por favor , porque yo no conozco nigun ser vivo de la peninsula iberica que tenga esa piel "blindada" que no se puede perforar con un cuchillo
> 
> Ya lo de tu solo en la sabana es la chorrada de siempre , os debeis de pensar que en una sabana los frutos comestibles crudos te brotan a los pies para que los comas no?
> 
> ...



Si no es otro vegano es otro cortito, o las dos cosas. Lo de las garras y los picos es el argumento mas absurdo que ya he leido en otras ocasiones, no se como no se cansan de quedar como ignorantes. Tampoco tiene garras una serpiente de cascabel pero ha evolucionado para engullir y digerir la pieza entera, y tiene tambien la herramienta evolutiva de su veneno. No he visto una cascabel comiendo lechuga pero lo mismo me dicen que si.

Los seres humanos tenemos las dos herramientas evolutivas mas potentes, el cerebro y la mano. Con esas dos herramientas hemos sido capaces de comer lo que en cada momento habia disponible. Verduras, fruta, carroña y piezas de caza mas pequeñas o mas grandes.

Para que quieres garras o colmillos si tienes los medios para fabricar herramientas, trampas, etc.

Y lo triste que es tener que explicar esto una y otra vez.

Aun estoy esperando ese que se quiere comer medio kilo de garbanzos a ver si saca bingo. O un puñado de trigo y parecera una ametralladora en el inodoro. Yo tambien me hago un tartar de putamadre y mi flora esta la mar de contenta.

Nuestro intestino digiere y metaboliza perfectamente medio kilo de ternera cruda, no se que mas pruebas hacen falta.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Oct 2015)

Sólo aclarar que cocinar la carne reduce el riesgo de, por ejemplo, ingerir parásitos o bacterias nocivas, y aumenta la digestibilidad de determinados tipos de carne, pero que el ser humano está perfectamente adaptado a comer carne cruda. 

Probar a comeros un filete de ternera crudo. Yo lo he hecho unas cuantas veces por curiosidad. Está más duro, sabe como a sangre (tiene menos sabor) pero no sienta mal ni nada.

De todas formas el debate es bastante estéril porque homínidos anteriores a nosotros, como el homo erectus o el habilis, que son especies diferentes y extintas, ya tenían lanzas, cuchillos, y sabían utilizar el fuego para cocinar.

Es decir, el cazar y cocinar es anterior a nuestra propia especie.

De hecho, en realidad cocinar lo que nos permite es acceder a hidratos de carbono, ya que hay muchas plantas que son indigeribles o mucho menos nutritivas si no se cocinan (todos los ceréales, casi todos los tubérculos, todas las legumbres).


----------



## nightprowler (26 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> De todas formas el debate es bastante estéril porque homínidos anteriores a nosotros, como el homo erectus o el habilis, que son especies diferentes y extintas, ya tenían lanzas, cuchillos, y sabían utilizar el fuego para cocinar.
> 
> Es decir, el cazar y cocinar es anterior a nuestra propia especie.



No hay debate en realidad porque da igual lo que les digas , como a los curas del siglo XIX incapaces de comprender el proceso de la evolucion a estos no los sacas de lo natural es comer comer fruta y verdura como un orungatan


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Oct 2015)

Yo creo que el desprestigio y las equivocaciones vienen de llamarle paleodieta a la paleodieta. Resumir el asunto en "no comas nada que no comieran los hombres del paleolítico" es una definición que, sin ser mala, no deja de tener sus peros.

El nombre que le demos, realmente ¿qué más da?

Hay gente que no come tal o cual cosa "porque no es paleo". Pos vale, pero ¿qué sentido tiene éso?. Hay idiotas que hacen de lo que comen y cagan una como religión. Aún no he conocido ningún vegano en Europa que no sea un completo coñazo. Sin embargo, casi todos los hindues que he ido conociendo son veganos y simplemente te lo advierten, como el que es musulmán o alérgico al marisco.

El tema central del hilo, con el que comulgo por completo, es si reducir/eliminar las harinas, azúcares es la solución definitiva al sobrepeso. Yo simplemente digo que, en mi caso, lo fué. Si antes hubiera sido vegano, o hubiera llevado una alimentación macrobiótica, probablemente mi experiencia sería otra. 

Soy de un pueblo muy pobre. Una remota aldea donde no había nada. Los viejos han sido carboneros y jornaleros en Francia a temporadas. La gente comía lo que podía. A lo largo de la historia, la gente ha comido lo que en su entorno era posible obtener. Cazar un jabalí pequeño, una liebre, unos gazapillos ha sido siempre posible en ese monte y, normalmente, los más pobres era la única carne a la que tenían acceso. Pollo en las bodas y para de contar. Bacalao en Viernes santo y algún barbo en primavera, ese era todo el pescado del año.

Esos viejos no son gente paleolítica, son tíos que los ves al sol charlando cualquier domingo y son gente que tenía un esquema de alimentación completamente diferente del que hemos tenido los que nacimos solamente 30 años después. Han comido gachas, sopas de pan ácimo, algarrobas cocidas, verduras silvestres, palomas hervidas y toneladas de garbanzos. Y ahí los tienes, algunos con 85 años haciendo leña que flipas al verlos.

Así que, no nos lo flipemos tanto. No hay recetas mágicas de aplicación universal. Puedes decir alto y claro lo que a la mayor parte de la gente le sentará mal (el alcohol, el azúcar, los alimentos procesados...) pero es complejo determinar lo óptimo para cada uno.

A mi, que alguien me diga: deberías tú comer un 25% de HC me parece una estupidez presuntuosa, ni que ese tío sea el premio Nobel de este año. Porque el primer argumento que debemos defender y que, para mi es absolutamente evidente, es que no hay recetas universales y que, si estamos como estamos, es porque hemos aceptado sin pestañear, que todos somos iguales.

Y no lo somos. Y no es un problema de ser chino o de Oslo. Es un problema de viv¡r en el tercero izquierda o en el tercero derecha. Así de complejo es todo y así de ignorante es la ciencia todavía.

Llevamos docenas de años demonizando cosas que ensalzamos a las pocos años, y viceversa. El aceite de oliva, el cerdo, los huevos, la fruta, la hostia en vinagre. No tiene nadie ni puta idea de lo que va bien y lo que va mal, porque no hay nada que "vaya bien" a todo el mundo.

¿Qué alternativa tienes? Prueba tú y decide tú qué te va bien, qué te va mal. Yo me dormía después de comer. Busqué información, hablé con lagún conocido médico y me explicaron los picos de glucosa. Decidí que yo no debía comer alimentos ricos en hidratos de absorción rápida. Poco a poco me fue llevando el ensayo/error a una dieta muy parecida a lo que hoy se entiende por paleo, pero hay cosas que no como, por ejemplo patatas, pero sí tomo lácteos.

He encontrado que este sistema me permite estar en un estado de salud muy bueno. Tengo amigos de mi edad que están hechos una mierda (tengo 53 años) y yo estoy de puta madre. No me duele nada, estoy ágil, activo, fuerte. Y no me muevo de aquí. Y esto es lo que tenemos que hacer todos. Prueba, escucha a tu cuerpo y toma tus medidas.

Nadie sabe de ti más que tú.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Oct 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo creo que el desprestigio y las equivocaciones vienen de llamarle paleodieta a la paleodieta. Resumir el asunto en "no comas nada que no comieran los hombres del paleolítico" es una definición que, sin ser mala, no deja de tener sus peros.
> 
> El nombre que le demos, realmente ¿qué más da?
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en todo.

Lo de paleodieta no es mas que una etiqueta. Lo que creo que estamos de acuerdo todos es que comas lo que comas cuanto menos procesado mejor. Si no te tragas todo lo que te quieran meter en las cajitas y a la larga el resultado es nefasto.

Y da la casualidad de que en las cajitas van todo repletos de azucar y harinas refinadas. En esto hasta nuestros hamijos veganos estan de acuerdo.

Del resto de alimentos hablar de porcentajes, o de paleo estricta, o de veganismos, es una completa estupidez.

Hay que tener claro que los refinados son mala cosa, despues a unos le sentara mejor la carne, a otros las legumbres y a otros la fruta.

El debate no iba a los extremos hasta que han entrado los hervivoros.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Espero que esto sea irónico, porque la experiencia del 99% de la gente que ha posteado en este hilo es más bien que haciendo eso es casi imposible acertar
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



Es verdad, en USA no comen nada de grasas y están hechos unos fenómenos.
¿En qué se basa la dieta mediterránea y la Japonesa?


----------



## Clavisto (26 Oct 2015)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Es verdad, en USA no comen nada de grasas y están hechos unos fenómenos.



Eso es como decir que Pascual Duarte comía lo mismo que el conde porque se ventilaba las anguilas que se habían comido la mierda del señor.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Eso es como decir que Pascual Duarte comía lo mismo que el conde porque se ventilaba las anguilas que se habían comido la mierda del señor.



Se te ha entendido a la perfección ::


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Oct 2015)

si la carne hubiera sido motor de algo, antes o después del desarrollo craneal y cerebral, en estos últimos miles de años de sociedades agrícolas hubiéramos perdido inteligencia y capacidad rápidamente, y resulta que es cuando más logros ha hecho la humanidad. Además el ser humano no pasó de ser un carroñero esporádico y mediocre hasta que su desarrollo craneal se completó, y todavía pasó bastante tiempo. Dicho desarrollo se dio con una dieta similar a la de otros primates. De eso no hay duda alguna.

Vuelvo a incidir en la falta de comprensión lectora de los paleos de este hilo:

1. en este hilo se habla de una cosa pero al final se publicita otra.

2. yo solo he expuesto una tendencia estadística, con todo lo que ello significa (como que debería ser la primera dieta a probar en el proceso personal de búsqueda que muy bien propone Antonio Estrada, o que incluso estando personalmente "obligado" a comer ciertas dietas es mejor consumir la menor cantidad de productos animales posible).

3. he puesto ejemplos, y hay muchos más, de personas adelgazando decenas de kilos con dietas llenas de harinas, de cereales (que a efectos nutricionales son casi lo mismo, aunque mejor consumirlas frescas), así que el encabezado del hilo es esencialmente falso, así expresado, que no es más que una burda generalización, que nada tiene que ver con una tendencia estadísticamente mayoritaria.


y todavía el magufo soy yo.


----------



## plebe-yo (26 Oct 2015)

acabo de ver en el Telediario de la primera, que la OMS a declarado la carne roja como alimento cancerigeno con un status similar al tabaco o al amianto.....

han llegado a decir que 50 gramos diarios de carne roja aumenta un 18% la probabiliad de tener cancer.

¿no os huele a manipulación para que consumamos más carbohidratos y mas cereales?


----------



## Rauxa (26 Oct 2015)

plebe-yo dijo:


> acabo de ver en el Telediario de la primera, que la OMS a declarado la carne roja como alimento cancerigeno con un status similar al tabaco o al amianto.....
> 
> han llegado a decir que 50 gramos diarios de carne roja aumenta un 18% la probabiliad de tener cancer.
> 
> ¿no os huele a manipulación para que consumamos más carbohidratos y mas cereales?



Obviamente.

O sea, el bacon estará en la lista de los productos cancerígenos, pero no así la coca cola, las oreo o los bollycaos.
Dicho de otra forma, en el imaginario de la gente, será más sano merendar una coca cola + unas oreo que no un trozo bacon.
Muy bonito todo.

Grasofobia + pocas protes = a hincharse de Hidratos (no queda otra). O sea, mas frutas y verduras (ejem, ejem...) y más pan, mas pasta, mas cereales, mas galletas tosta rica (que tienen el logo de la asociacion de pediatras ejpañoles, con lo cual tienen que ser sanas sí o sí...).

Carne roja: no hay evidencia de que provoque cancer. Miles de estudios sobre ello. La web que siempre pongo (lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar), lo ha estudiado muy bien. Al contrario, la carne roja es necesaria pq nos aporta unos nutrientes que no nos da nada más.
Carnes procesadas: si son de mala calidad y se abusa de ellas (diariamente), podrían provocar cáncer. Hay una correlación pero débil.
Eso sí, si la carne procesada, proviene de un animal de calidad, desaparece esta correlación.

Vamos, que aunque el bacon sea de mala calidad, continuará siendo peor una coca cola o unas simples galletas.

Yo consumo bacon una vez a la semana (nuestros abuelos seguramente varias veces) y si el animal es bueno, no hay de que preocuparse.

Ahora sólo falta que digan que el pescado produce cancer por culpa del mercurio y ya tenemos el combo.


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (26 Oct 2015)

Yo he oído que hablaban de carnes procesadas en A3


----------



## BudSpencer (26 Oct 2015)

El nombre lógico no es "paleodieta", sino "alimentación evolutiva".


----------



## guaxx (26 Oct 2015)

Anteriormente comenté que mi padre era diabético y que tenía consulta con la enfermera de endocrinología. 

Tras ver las evoluciones de las glucemias antes ee desayuno, comida y cena y ponerme pautas para ajustar las dosis de insulina rápida y lenta (tiene altas las glucemias en ayunas y antes de la cena >180 y muy bien antes de comer, por debajo de 130, y eso que caminamos 5km por la mañana y 5km por la tarde) nos preguntó sobre lo que desayunaba y no puso objeciones al:

- Vaso de leche desnatada con café descafeinado soluble
- 6 panecillos tostados con margarina ligth

Y acabó las recomendaciones con una frase "Y come mucho carbohidrato"::


----------



## el cura (26 Oct 2015)

Yo no lo sabía, pero parece ser que mi hermano come mucha fruta en el desayuno, que es lo único que le entra junto con un café con leche. Unas 4 piezas según me dijo y que luego ya no comía más fruta salvo alguna pieza en la cena.

Me dijo que un compañero suyo de trabajo le dijo que es malísimo, que es un montón de azúcar comer 4 piezas de fruta de una sentada.

Y le dijé "bueno... no lo sé, le preguntaste a él a ver que desayuna?", y me dice "si, que tostadas con mermelada".

::::


----------



## qbit (26 Oct 2015)

https://qbitacora.wordpress.com/201...elio-esenio-de-la-paz-extractos/#Alimentación


----------



## qbit (26 Oct 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cisco-llinares-entrevista-2.html#post15327530


----------



## Rauxa (26 Oct 2015)

qbit dijo:


> https://qbitacora.wordpress.com/201...elio-esenio-de-la-paz-extractos/#Alimentación



La Bíblia, gran libro científico donde los haya.
Muy profesional y muy técnico todo, sobretodo cuando nos habla de la multiplicación de los panes y los peces.
Menuda cogorcia tenía que llevar el amigo que escribió eso...

---------- Post added 26-oct-2015 at 18:24 ----------




globos dijo:


> Estos hdp quieren obligarnos a comer pienso.
> La OMS dice que la carne procesada puede causar cáncer | Salud | EL MUNDO



Mejor así el bacon nos saldrá más barato. El ecológico está por las nubes.


PD. La gente que consume mucho embutido, tb consume mucho pan. Ahí lo dejo...


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Oct 2015)

masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS dijo:


> Yo he oído que hablaban de carnes procesadas en A3



La noticia viene a decir esto:

Comer carne procesada como salchichas, hamburguesas o embutidos aumenta el riesgo de sufrir cáncer, según ha concluido hoy un panel de expertos de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS). El dictamen considera que este tipo de alimentos es “carcinógeno para los humanos” y lo incluye en el grupo de sustancias más peligrosas para la salud junto con el humo del tabaco, el alcohol, el plutonio o el aire contaminado, entre otros más de 100 compuestos analizados anteriormente. El organismo también considera que la carne roja (vacuno, cerdo, caballo, cordero, cabra…) es “probablemente carcinógena”.

No tiene mucho sentido la noticia, cuando hablan de procesadas debian de concretar que le meten a esas carnes. Evidentemente si lo estan afirmando con rotundidad habra que ir al fondo del asunto y ver que mierdas que les meten lo causan. Yo en eso ya tengo mi propia opinion.

Luego hablan de 'probablemente' las carnes sin procesar. Que mierda es esto o lo son o no lo son. Ya estan maquinando algo y supongo que nos enteraremos el que. Alguien preparandose el terreno para hacer negocio, me temo.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (26 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> La Bíblia, gran libro científico donde los haya.
> Muy profesional y muy técnico todo, sobretodo cuando nos habla de la multiplicación de los panes y los peces.
> Menuda cogorcia tenía que llevar el amigo que escribió eso...
> 
> ...



Si no hace falta los embutidos industriales ya llevan el pan y el azucar incorporados. Solo hace falta leer etiquetas en armario del embutido. Harinas y edulcorantes todos.


----------



## qbit (27 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Eso es tu interpretacion , eqivocada , vuelvete a leer la frase Que los hominidos han consumido mas carne paralelamente ha aumentar su volumen craneal es un hecho , hasta que punto fue determinante la proteina animal depende de a quien te leas



Anda, aprende a escribir.

Dices que es mi interpretación pero das a entender que el aumento de volumen craneal ha sido por comer carne. También los antepasados de los elefantes o los hipopótamos tuvieron un aumento del volumen craneal y no comieron carne. Y los que comen carne como los leones o cocodrilos, no parecen demasiado inteligentes. Pero sois incapaces no sólo de responder a estos argumentos, sino incluso incapaces de pensarlos vosotros mismos.

La proteína animal no es mágica. Es igual que la vegetal. Sólo se diferencia en que es más fácil encontrar más aminoácidos esenciales en las carnes que en los vegetales pero combinas dos vegetales o uno como la chía y solucionado:

_"En comparación con otros alimentos tiene de proteína dos veces más que cualquier semilla, cinco veces más calcio que la leche entera, dos veces la cantidad de potasio en los plátanos, tres veces más antioxidantes que los arándanos, tres veces más hierro que las espinacas y siete veces más omega 3 que el salmón."_
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvia_hispanica#Propiedades

No se sabe porqué el animal humano se volvió inteligente, y seguramente sea porque no se puede saber. Cualquiera un poco inteligente se da cuenta de que es un asunto de los que quedan fuera del alcance humano por falta de información, por incapacidad de hacer experimentos de millones de años de duración para confirmar o desmentir las hipótesis.

Todo ese rollo NO ES CIENCIA. Es una explicación para tontitos como tú, porque el vulgo necesita creer que sí o creer que no, pero le aterra la incertidumbre, la indefinición. Por eso desde el poder te van a dar siempre una explicación para casi todo aunque sea una absoluta majadería como el proceso de inteligencia humano.



nightprowler dijo:


> MAJADERIA y gorda es creerte un frugivoro/hervivoro cuando estas a 2000000 de años de evolucion del ultimo hominido que llevaba esa alimentacion , los homo sapiens nunca fueron frugivoros ni vegetarianos



Si investigas con espíritu crítico dejarás de creer en TODO, no sólo en que puedan determinar la alimentación de la prehistoria, sino incluso en los eslabones evolutivos sean los que dicen que son.

Los humanos no son carnívoros porque no tienen el cuerpo para serlo.



nightprowler dijo:


> Majaderias son las chorradas tipo "la carne no es natural porque no tenemos garras" o "los chimpances se nos parecen deberiamos comer como un simio" o una de mis referidas "es que en la naturaleza tendrias que comer carne cruda"



Eres incapaz de rebatir los argumentos pero los calificas de majaderías. Tú eres idiota. Un argumento no rebatido es un argumento válido destruyendo tu ideología falsa carnívora.



nightprowler dijo:


> Como bien dices mas abajo tenemos un cerebro para utilizar fuego y herramientas que abre y mucho el abanico de lo comestible



Pero no para la carne en grandes cantidades, porque tu sistema digestivo sigue siendo incapaz de procesarlo como debería, luego lo haces mal.



nightprowler dijo:


> Eso de que la "carne" no se puede comer sin cocinar es bastante inexacto



Por poder puedes, pero luego no te extrañes de sufrir parásitos intestinales, por ejemplo, o intoxicaciones alimentarias bacterianas.



nightprowler dijo:


> De menor a mayor insectos , moluscos , huevos y pescados se pueden y se han consumido y se consumen crudos sin mayor problema , de hecho es mucho mas digestible un erizo de mar crudo que una col



Lo de sin ningún problema lo dices por ignorancia, porque sí dan problemas aunque no te enteres.



nightprowler dijo:


> yo no conozco nigun ser vivo de la peninsula iberica que tenga esa piel "blindada" que no se puede perforar con un cuchillo



Un simple pollo tiene la piel suficientemente dura para que no puedas cortarla con un cuchillo normal sin freirla. Calcula la piel de una vaca o ciervo. Los carnívoros tienen colmillos para clavarse y luego desgarrar tirando.



nightprowler dijo:


> Cualquiera que tenga una minima experiencia de campo , de esa que es obvio que careces , desolla un animal pequeño como una liebre o un conejo en menos tiempo del que tardas tu en escribir esa chorrada y subirla al foro



Con un cuchillo. Sólo con las manos y dientes no cazas una mierda y no le hincas el diente ni en sueños.



nightprowler dijo:


> Para un homo sapiens comer carne es tan natural o artificial como comer frutas , es parte de la dieta que hemos llevado siempre



Deja de creer tonterías que te han contado con cuatro fósiles y ten un poco de espíritu crítico.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si no es otro vegano es otro cortito, o las dos cosas. Lo de las garras y los picos es el argumento mas absurdo que ya he leido en otras ocasiones, no se como no se cansan de quedar como ignorantes. Tampoco tiene garras una serpiente de cascabel pero ha evolucionado para engullir y digerir la pieza entera, y tiene tambien la herramienta evolutiva de su veneno.



:XX: Pero si eso que dices me da la razón más todavía, atontao.

Unos tienen garras, otros colmillos, otros picos, y las serpientes desencajan la mandíbula para tragar y que sea el ácido clorhídrico del estómago el que se encargue de digerir.

Tú no tienes ni garras, ni colmillos, ni velocidad para cazar, ni pico, ni puedes desencajar la mandíbula como las serpientes para tragar animales grandes. Y no puedes porque no eres carnívoro.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los seres humanos tenemos las dos herramientas evolutivas mas potentes, el cerebro y la mano. Con esas dos herramientas hemos sido capaces de comer lo que en cada momento habia disponible. Verduras, fruta, carroña y piezas de caza mas pequeñas o mas grandes.
> 
> Para que quieres garras o colmillos si tienes los medios para fabricar herramientas, trampas, etc.



Porque tu cuerpo está DISEÑADO para lo que está DISEÑADO, y no sólo por fuera (manos, boca, dientes de masticador vegetariano), sino también por dentro: SISTEMA DIGESTIVO.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y lo triste que es tener que explicar esto una y otra vez.



Tu sí que eres triste, que llevas todo el hilo pontificando como si fueras un experto diciendo tontunas.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nuestro intestino digiere y metaboliza perfectamente medio kilo de ternera cruda



:XX: Eso es lo que te crees tú. *El mal olor de las heces de los carnívoros indica una flora bacteriana anormal y de putrefacción que intoxica el organismo desde el intestino*, pudiendo causar potencialmente muchas enfermedades, parasitosis, etc.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sólo aclarar que cocinar la carne reduce el riesgo de, por ejemplo, ingerir parásitos o bacterias nocivas, y aumenta la digestibilidad de determinados tipos de carne, pero que el ser humano está perfectamente adaptado a comer carne cruda.



Es de una gran irresponsabilidad decir que el animal humano está adaptado a comer carne cruda. Habéis perdido toda credibilidad al decir eso.

En fin, qué se puede esperar de un fumador de marihuana... pues que se le ralentice el funcionamiento mental. Y el entendimiento.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Probar a comeros un filete de ternera crudo. Yo lo he hecho unas cuantas veces por curiosidad. Está más duro, sabe como a sangre (tiene menos sabor) pero no sienta mal ni nada.



:XX:
Luego vienen los lloros y las enfermedades.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> De todas formas el debate es bastante estéril porque homínidos anteriores a nosotros, como el homo erectus o el habilis, que son especies diferentes y extintas, ya tenían lanzas, cuchillos, y sabían utilizar el fuego para cocinar.



Para la guerra, no para cazar. O para cazar. Vuestros defectos son heredados de muy antiguo, por lo que se ve.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2015 at 02:28 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> La Bíblia, gran libro científico donde los haya.
> Muy profesional y muy técnico todo, sobretodo cuando nos habla de la multiplicación de los panes y los peces.



1º) El texto no es de la Biblia, sino de un evangelio apócrifo.

2º) Hoy en día se peca de cientifismo, que es una pseudoreligión de la que merece la pena escribir otro día. El culto a lo científico. Pero resulta que lo científico tiene muchas limitaciones. En alimentación o bioquímica, hay muchas interacciones de muchas variables y por eso ayer decían que los huevos eran malos y ahora que son buenos, o la grasa, o los hidratros de carbono, o cualquier cosa.

La ciencia tiene muchos problemas, y uno es que está al servicio de quien manda como todo (véase el trabajo desmitificador de Aynrandiano, por ejemplo). Por eso un texto de SABIDURÍA TRADICIONAL como el que he pegado es una referencia igual o más válida que tu cientifismo.

Usa un lenguaje religioso, y todo lo malo lo atribuye a Satán, pero el mensaje es el que es, un mensaje muy inteligente y sabio, sobre todo cuando uno comprueba cómo hace 2.000 años ese texto ya te está diciendo que comer poco = salud y longevidad (demostrado científicamente), que no es bueno mezclar alimentos muy diferentes (demostrado también), que hay que dejar al sistema digestivo descansar (comiendo sólo 2 veces al día, y si se tiene fuerza de voluntad, sólo una, y ayunando para que el cuerpo se desintoxique y autorepare), etc. Un texto lleno de sabiduría.


----------



## nightprowler (27 Oct 2015)

qbit dijo:


> Dices que es mi interpretación pero das a entender que el aumento de volumen craneal ha sido por comer carne.



Lo tuyo pasa de escasa comprension lectora al analfabetismo funcional , normal que conceptos mas complejos y un mecanismo como la evolucion te suene a brujeria

Nada tu sigue con tus evangelios y tus gilipolleces new age , no das para mas obviamente





qbit dijo:


> Eres incapaz de rebatir los argumentos pero los calificas de majaderías. Tú eres idiota. Un argumento no rebatido es un argumento válido destruyendo tu ideología falsa carnívora.



Cuando escribas algo que pueda ser calificado de argumento no tengo problema en rebatirtelo , por ahora solo has escrito magufadas y gilipolleces





qbit dijo:


> Por poder puedes, pero luego no te extrañes de sufrir parásitos intestinales, por ejemplo, o intoxicaciones alimentarias bacterianas.



Exactamente igual que por beber agua sin depurar o vegetales contaminados , el brote de e colly que mato a varias personas en alemania procedia de unos germinados de soja





qbit dijo:


> *Un simple pollo tiene la piel suficientemente dura para que no puedas cortarla con un cuchillo normal sin freirla.* Calcula la piel de una vaca o ciervo. Los carnívoros tienen colmillos para clavarse y luego desgarrar tirando.



cLAAAAAAAARO , la piel del pollo es blindada , por eso los carniceros cuando te lo despiezan frien el pollo delante tuyo no ? :: 

No hay iconos suficientes para reirme de un argumento TAN retrasado





qbit dijo:


> Con un cuchillo. Sólo con las manos y dientes no cazas una mierda y no le hincas el diente ni en sueños.



CON UN CUCHILLO has escrito TU Te repito la pregunta que animal de la peninsula iberica es ese bicharraco que , segun tu , no se le puede quitar la piel CON un cuchillo sin FREIRLA? ::



Tengo que avisar a mi vecino que la proxima vez que salga de batida no se olvide la freidora :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Lo tuyo pasa escasa comprension lectora a analfabetismo funcional , normal que conceptos mas complejos y un mecanismo como la evolucion te suene a brujeria
> 
> Nada tu sigue con tus evangelios y tus gilipolleces new age , no das para mas obviamente
> 
> ...



Joder no teniamos bastante con un tonto y salen dos. Ahora va a resultar que somos koalas y digerimos el bambu como si nada.

Luego cuando tenga mas tiempo pondre el esquema del sistema digestivo de un chimpance y el nuestro que no tienen nada que ver. Somos omnivoros y estamos perfectamente adaptados a consumir carne cruda. De hecho todos los dias le pego un tiento al jamon iberico que tengo en la cocina, y llevo toda la vida comiendo la carne de ternera poco hecha o cruda.

Y por supuesto pescado crudo que da igual que el animal sea terrestre o marino. El pescado crudo se digiere perfectamente.

Lo que me jodia pero bien es el exceso de harinas y azucar y mi intestino me lo agradecio mucho cuando deje de tomarlos.

Y esto no va de extremos comer solo carne no, necesitamos la verdura y sus nutrientes igual.

Y lo del cuchillo me retrotrae la imagen de mi abuela con un cuchillo de plastico casi sin filo, despellejando y destripando un conejo en cero coma juas juas.


----------



## nightprowler (27 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> J
> 
> Y lo del cuchillo me retrotrae la imagen de mi abuela con un cuchillo de plastico casi sin filo, despellejando y destripando un conejo en cero coma juas juas.





Mucha gente de la que repite como borreguitos esas paridas no han visto siquiera matar un pollo , no te digo ya desplumarlo y despiezarlo , cosa que hace realmente comico que te discutan lo dificil o costoso que es despellejar un animal cuando su experiencia con el tema es nula

No te digo ya lo que me he reido con el mal olor de las heces de los carnivoros , claaaaaro como la mierda de vaca huele a rosas ::

Recuerdo un seminario de arqueologia experimental en que unos chavales mas de ciudad que los semaforos se pusieron a despiezar una cabra

No tenian mas que un cuchillo de silex de unso 6 centimetros de hoja , no lo habian hecho en la vida y cometieron el inmenso error de no desangrarla previamente y aun asi , sin haberlo hecho nunca y metiendo la pata en casi todo no les llevo ni media hora

Las tiras de cabra ahumadas con oregano estaban de puta madre por cierto


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Oct 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Sobre el tema de la carne y el cáncer, un interesante artículo:
> 
> expert reaction to IARC classification of processed meat as â€œcarcinogenic to humansâ€ and red meat as â€œprobably carcinogenic to humansâ€ | Science Media Centre
> 
> ...



Flipante el revuelo que han organizado con semejante estudio. Hoy en todos los medios de comunicacion y los productores con el grito en el cielo. Realmente si el estudio es asi de ridiculo han creado una alarma innecesaria.

La parte de las carnes rojas que aun le dan menor riesgo seria interesante saber en que se basa. Como sea para consumo de un kilo de carne diaria y escaso consumo de verduras es para mandarlos a la mierda.

Hace unos años hubo una movida similar con la cloracion del agua potable, y finalmente se llego a la conclusion de que salvaban muchas mas vidas que el supuesto riesgo, sobre todo en el tercer mundo.

Pero con los refinados y azucar aun no les he visto meterse. Seguiremos tomandonos un tigreton para desayunar y otro para merendar.


----------



## Genis Vell (27 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Mejor así el bacon nos saldrá más barato. El ecológico está por las nubes.



¿Dónde adquieres ese tipo de embutidos o carnes?


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, pues voy contando expeiencias. Llevo una semana, partia de 77kg y 1,75cm, con 48 años.
> 
> 
> No se me esta haciendo dificil comer, pero era un autentico adicto al dulce y al pan, caian en todas las comidas. He perdido dos kilos y ni mucho menos soy un taliban de la paleo. Solamente me puse tres normas, no azucar, no trigo, no leche.
> ...



Dos semanas sin azucar, pan ni lacteos.

Peso 74,3Kg, pero fluctua, segun lo que coma mi peso aumenta o disminuye 1kg, normal. He pasado a comer mas verdura, no se porque, eso si, la sensacion desagradable de estar en cetosis ha desaparecido, no se si porque ya no la tengo o porque los sintomas se han ido. Me da la impresion de que me voy a estabilizar en este peso, cosa que me da igual, es simplemente que comparado con la brusca caida de la 1º semana esta es muy inferior.

La sensacion de saciedad es total, aunque de vez en cuando me entra hambre, sobre todo a media mañana, y tomo frutos secos. En general me encuentro bien, y empiezo a tomar menos avena, que aunque me sienta genial hervida, voy a espaciarla en el tiempo.


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Mucha gente de la que repite como borreguitos esas paridas no han visto siquiera matar un pollo , no te digo ya desplumarlo y despiezarlo , cosa que hace realmente comico que te discutan lo dificil o costoso que es despellejar un animal cuando su experiencia con el tema es nula
> 
> No te digo ya lo que me he reido con el mal olor de las heces de los carnivoros , claaaaaro como la mierda de vaca huele a rosas ::
> 
> ...



En mi pueblo los jabalíes los despiezan entre dos. Uno es chapista y el otro tiene una empresa de electricidad. No lo he hecho nunca, pero no me parece como construir un cobete, vamos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 Oct 2015)

Ahí, dándole bien a la matanza en Asturias, Galicia, Castilla y León... y la morcilla de Burgos, a todo lo que da para estómago y colon.

Yo no abandono la fabada , pero la raciono a pocas veces al año.


----------



## qbit (27 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Exactamente igual que por beber agua sin depurar o vegetales contaminados



No es igual, porque la carne de manera intrínseca tiene una alta toxicidad, enorme cantidad de microbios que prosperan a toda velocidad y riesgo de parasitosis, mientras que los vegetales basta con lavarlos.



nightprowler dijo:


> cLAAAAAAAARO , la piel del pollo es blindada , por eso los carniceros cuando te lo despiezan frien el pollo delante tuyo no ? ::



Los carniceros usan un HACHA y pegan buenos tajos con fuerza para trocear. Con un cuchillo las pasas canutas sólo para cortar la piel de pollo. No digamos ya hincarle el diente crudo.



nightprowler dijo:


> CON UN CUCHILLO has escrito TU Te repito la pregunta que animal de la peninsula iberica es ese bicharraco que , segun tu , no se le puede quitar la piel CON un cuchillo sin FREIRLA? ::



Estamos hablando de cortar la piel. No tienes dientes para cortarla, desgarrarla ni sistema digestivo para digerirla de manera adecuada, esto es, sana. Careces de la enzima de los carnívoros para digerir la carne deprisa antes de que se pudra en el intestino.

Pero vamos, que ya os hemos desenmascarado: Bajo el cuento de la paleodieta pretendíais enmascarar el carnivorismo. Ahora salís los tres fanáticos que lleváis protagonizando el hilo diciendo incluso de comer y la carne y el pescado crudos. Que no os pase nada.
:XX:


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Como ya ha dicho Rauxa hinchaos a grasa y ganareis masa muscular. Para que os animeis hacemos recuento de las grasas mas deliciosas:
> 
> - El rey es el aceite de oliva virgen. Hay que bañarlo todo verduras carne y pescado. SI se usa mucho la vaporera es perfecto al no llevar la grasa de freir o el poquito de la plancha, abusad del aceite crudo. Con brocoli, coliflor, col etc, y con pescado al vapor tambien.
> 
> ...



me interesa esa receta de repostería..a ver si dejo el dichoso pan para desayunar....una taza de mantequilla? y una de miel??? uan taza?? no será muy dulce?


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Oct 2015)

qbit dijo:


> No es igual, porque la carne de manera intrínseca tiene una alta toxicidad, enorme cantidad de microbios que prosperan a toda velocidad y riesgo de parasitosis, mientras que los vegetales basta con lavarlos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver atontao, lo mismo me como un plato a tope de brocoli que un cuarto de kilo de pistachos que medio kilo de steak tartar. Eso y solo eso significa ser omnivoro.

Carnivorismo dice el retarded eso sera cuando te tragas tu media docena de pollas. Que nivel vamos teniendo por aqui...


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2015)

y los callos que opináis?


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2015)

sada dijo:


> y los callos que opináis?



Siempre que no sean de lata perfecto, de hecho se recomienda la casqueria en general.

Mira la composicion en latas y veras desde almidones a azucares añadidos.

Uno de los problemas de este tipo de dietas es que estamos tan acostumbrados a las harinas que no sabemos que hacer.

Ensalada para vagos: bolsa ya cortada del mercadona, viene lavada, le hechas un trozo de salmon ahumado y medio aguacate, el otro conservar en la nevera con el hueso y papel albal, le hechas un poco de sal y aceite de oliva, mezclalo bien y dejalo en la nevera un rato. Delicioso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Oct 2015)

sada dijo:


> me interesa esa receta de repostería..a ver si dejo el dichoso pan para desayunar....una taza de mantequilla? y una de miel??? uan taza?? no será muy dulce?



A ver esa receta es con las tipicas tazas de cafe con leche creo que tienen unos 100 ml o poco mas, y le faltaria algo importante en la receta...cuatro huevos. Hay quien le mete solo las claras montadas pero a mi me gusta mas con todo el huevo bien batido. El huevo es necesario para que la masa cuaje.


----------



## nightprowler (28 Oct 2015)

qbit dijo:


> No es igual, porque la carne de manera intrínseca tiene una alta toxicidad, enorme cantidad de microbios que prosperan a toda velocidad y riesgo de parasitosis, mientras que los vegetales basta con lavarlos.



Los parasitos estan en TODOS los seres vivos , tienes la inmensa suerte de vivir en una ciudad con el agua purificada y clorada con los alimentos sujetos a control alimentario y aun asi de vez en cuando hay algun brote sobre todo en las partidas de invernadero por las condiciones de cultivo , la contaminacion por aguas fecales en el riego , transporte y manipulacion incorrectas y un largo etc

Que en vegetales frescos se detecten bacterias fecales como la e colli o bacterias botulinicas no es nada extraordinario 

Aunque a ti no te entre en la cabeza que consumir vegetales crudos lavados NO es totalmente seguro eso no elimina el hecho de que se den brotes de patogenos especialmente bacterias fecales con cierta frecuencia especialmente en hortalizas y los encurtidos 

Por eso y por mas razones nuestra especie lleva cocinando al menos desde hace 90000 años , posiblemente mas , pero claro los "4 fosiles" a los magufos no les convencen

Creerse que los vegetales son "limpios" o "puros" no es mas que otra magufada Los vegetales se cultivan sobre la tierra y se riegan con aguas sin tratar con lo que las bacterias entran en contacto con ellos durante todo su proceso






qbit dijo:


> Los carniceros usan un HACHA y pegan buenos tajos con fuerza para trocear. Con un cuchillo las pasas canutas sólo para cortar la piel de pollo. No digamos ya hincarle el diente crudo.



Los carniceros usan un CUCHILLO tanto para pollos como para conejos , y retiran la piel del pollo CRUDO tirando con una mano

Deja de hacer el ridiculo discutiendo lo que cualquiera ve en el supermercado todos los dias Cualquiera que lea esto no tiene mas que cojer un muslo de pollo crudo y tirar con la mano de la piel a ver lo que le cuesta pelarlo 

Es ridiculo decir que la piel de un ave necesita ser frita para poder cortarla , de todos los animales de granja has ido a citar el que tiene la piel mas blanda con diferencia

Con un cuchillo se corta el pescuezo de un pollo VIVO para sacrificarlo , plumas incluidas , sin ninguna dificultad Lo coñazo es desplumarlo






qbit dijo:


> Estamos hablando de cortar la piel. .



Aqui los soldados de su graciosa majestad perforando piel musculo y seccionando articulacion CON LOS DIENTES 

¿Arrancar la cabeza de una gallina a mordiscos es un ejercicio de supervivencia? - 20minutos.es

Imposible cortar la piel sin freirla no? :XX:




qbit dijo:


> Pero vamos, que ya os hemos desenmascarado: Bajo el cuento de la paleodieta pretendíais enmascarar el carnivorismo.
> :XX:



Lo unico que ha quedado demostrado es que cuando una ciencia como la paleontologia te lleva la contraria reaccionas como un niño con pataleta , pones ejemplos absurdos o te quejas del "excesivo cientifiquismo" para tres lineas despues repetir machaconamente conceptos cientificos de flora intestinal 


Concepto que has oido pero obviamente no has entido porque las bacterias simbiontes de nuestro intestino se alimentan en su mayoria de la celulosa que no metabolizamos ni ha metabolizado ningun hominido en los ultimos dos millones de años 

Lo unico que has escrito son topicos magufos que ni te has molestado en contrastar y mucho menso en comprobar

Con elementos como tu la comunidad vegana esta bien jodida , menuda imagen de magufo e ignorante



qbit dijo:


> Ahora salís los tres fanáticos que lleváis protagonizando el hilo diciendo incluso de comer y la carne y el pescado crudos. Que no os pase nada.



El sabado cene shasimi en un japones y estaba cojonudo , efectivamente no nos pasa nada 

Lo que no vi en al carta fue arroz crudo


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Oct 2015)

qbit dijo:


> No es igual, porque la carne de manera intrínseca tiene una alta toxicidad, enorme cantidad de microbios que prosperan a toda velocidad y riesgo de parasitosis, mientras que los vegetales basta con lavarlos.
> 
> 
> Estamos hablando de cortar la piel. No tienes dientes para cortarla, desgarrarla ni sistema digestivo para digerirla de manera adecuada, esto es, sana. Careces de la enzima de los carnívoros para digerir la carne deprisa antes de que se pudra en el intestino.
> ...



Vamos a ver. Yo la verdad ya no sé qué hacer con este tipo de afirmaciones. El compendio de insensateces que has escrito me ha dejado K.O. :ouch:

Veamos:

_"la carne de manera intrínseca tiene una alta toxicidad, enorme cantidad de microbios que prosperan a toda velocidad y riesgo de parasitosis, mientras que los vegetales basta con lavarlos"._ No hombre, no. NO. La carne no es tóxica para los humanos, mucho menos, "altamente tóxica". La carne contiene gran parte de los nutrientes que un ser humano necesita; hemos evolucionado para comerla, prácticamente todas las culturas conocidas (por no decir todas) que tenían cualquier tipo de carne/pescado/insectos a su disposición los han utilizado, y la siguen utilizando. La carne se estropea con relativa rapidez cuando se "muere", pero esto no quiere decir que sea tóxica. Los parásitos, se encuentran en la naturaleza, en multitud de medios. El hecho de que hoy en día en occidente se haya mejorado mucho la seguridad alimentaria no quiere decir nada. El agua es un vector de contaminación por bacterias y parásitos que ha azotado a la humanidad hasta la invención de los sistemas de cloración y distribución de agua. No por eso se le ocurre a nadie decir que el agua es "tóxica" ::

Dices "_los vegetales basta con lavarlos_". Te recomiendo cautela. Hoy en día, gracias a la higiene y seguridad alimentaria en occidente, como digo esto se ha mejorado mucho. Pero pregunta a una embarazada; todos los médicos, cuando una embarazada no ha estado en contacto con el toxoplasma, recomiendan lavar todas las frutas y verduras que se vayan a comer crudas, en agua con lejía. Te recuerdo que hace un par de años murieron cinco o seis alemanes por los famosos pepinos que tenían una bacteria. La contaminación de vegetales con E. Coli es extremadamente frecuente, un problema grave en países subdesarrollados. "Los vegetales basta con lavarlos" ::
_
"Estamos hablando de cortar la piel. No tienes dientes para cortarla, desgarrarla ni sistema digestivo para digerirla de manera adecuada, esto es, sana. Careces de la enzima de los carnívoros para digerir la carne deprisa antes de que se pudra en el intestino"_ Esto de verdad que me deja ::. Veamos. Estamos perfectamente adaptados a comer y digerir carne, pescado, huevos, insectos. Lo sé porque puntualmente los como, crudos y cocinados, e igual que yo el 99% de las culturas humanas que han existido. La carne no se "pudre" en el intestino, eso es una soberana majadería. La carne se digiere y se caga. Mira que casualidad, ¿sabes lo que NO podemos digerir? La celulosa vegetal, ni cruda ni cocinada; y multitud de vegetales (todos los granos, todas las legumbres, casi todos los tubérculos), que, curiosamente, SÍ contienen en crudo sustancias que son TÓXICAS (la mayoría desaparecen con el cocinado, claro) y que son INDIGERIBLES por el ser humano (prueba a comer arroz o trigo crudos y me cuentas, eso sí que no tenemos "enzimas" para digerirlos). ::

_"Bajo el cuento de la paleodieta pretendíais enmascarar el carnivorismo. Ahora salís los tres fanáticos que lleváis protagonizando el hilo diciendo incluso de comer y la carne y el pescado crudos. Que no os pase nada"_ :::::: No sé que clase de cosa sea el "carnivorismo". Yo mismo, lo que es carne y pescado, como unas tres/cuatro veces a la semana. No suelo comer carne o pescado crudos (sí muy poco hechos) pero porque es ajeno a mi cultura. Los japonenes son muy aficionados al pescado crudo. Su consumo tiene una serie de riesgos (básicamente parásitos como el anisakis) que se evitan con ciertas precauciones. Los japoneses no tienen ningún problema de salud pública por ser aficionados al pescado crudo. Eso sí, que se les ocurra comerse el arroz crudo y verás los hospitales ::


Ya estoy harto de leer putas majaderías, en serio, no sé que te pasa en la cabeza :


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (28 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver esa receta es con las tipicas tazas de cafe con leche creo que tienen unos 100 ml o poco mas, y le faltaria algo importante en la receta...cuatro huevos. Hay quien le mete solo las claras montadas pero a mi me gusta mas con todo el huevo bien batido. El huevo es necesario para que la masa cuaje.



Lo de los huevos es algo que segun la cantidad de bollo que quieras que salga le pones mas o menos. Para mi gusto con dos huevos y una taza de las de cafe con leche de miel sale con dulzor pero sin pasarse, quiza con cuatro huevos quedaria poco dulce. La receta es una referencia. Tambien se puede jugar con la cantidad de cacao para el que le guste el sabor mas intenso a chocolate le puede poner mas.

YO tambien vi una receta de pan paleo que batian las claras y basicamente era igual pero sin miel ni cacao, y salia algo parecido al pan de molde, y la base era la harina de almendra.

Y vaya ultima pagina del hilo lleno de tonterias del comehiervas del qbit. Yo creo que ese tipo de personas viven en su mundo y se creen todos los disparates que escriben.


----------



## Johnny Drama (29 Oct 2015)

Una pregunta, para cenar un ensalada (por ejemplo) de:

Lechuga, Tomate, Cebolla, Aguacate, Atún, Huevo, Pimiento Verde + Aceite de Oliva y Vinagre.

Está bien? Es que he oído cosas contradictorias..


----------



## Eshpañavabien (29 Oct 2015)

Para mí, aceite de oliva y aguacate a la vez es redundante.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Una pregunta, para cenar un ensalada (por ejemplo) de:
> 
> Lechuga, Tomate, Cebolla, Aguacate, Atún, Huevo, Pimiento Verde + Aceite de Oliva y Vinagre.
> 
> Está bien? Es que he oído cosas contradictorias..



No se donde esta el problema. Ahi tienes hidratos de buena calidad, proteina cojonuda y grasa del aguacate y el aceite de oliva. Eso es un diez.

La grasa de calidad nunca es redundante.


----------



## angek (29 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Una pregunta, para cenar un ensalada (por ejemplo) de:
> 
> Lechuga, Tomate, Cebolla, Aguacate, Atún, Huevo, Pimiento Verde + Aceite de Oliva y Vinagre.
> 
> Está bien? Es que he oído cosas contradictorias..



Eso es un bien. 

Un notable, sería añadir mayor variedad de verduras, algún fruto seco, que el vinagre sea de manzana, algo más de hoja verde y sustituir el atún por algo menos contaminado y no en conserva y alguna cosilla más como comerlo todo bien fresco, despacio y en buena compañía. 

Para el sobresaliente el post sería muy largo y demasiado exigente para este hilo.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (29 Oct 2015)

angek dijo:


> Eso es un bien.
> 
> Un notable, sería añadir mayor variedad de verduras, algún fruto seco, que el vinagre sea de manzana, algo más de hoja verde y sustituir el atún por algo menos contaminado y no en conserva y alguna cosilla más como comerlo todo bien fresco, despacio y en buena compañía.
> 
> Para el sobresaliente el post sería muy largo y demasiado exigente para este hilo.



A ver el compañero de foro pregunta que que tal para una cena... y estamos hablando de una ensalada.

Si nos queremos poner sibaritas y exquisitos, no hay limite, pero eso le hace una cena con todo lo que necesita su organismo y sin pegarse un atracon por la noche. Venga yo le doy un 8,76::

Como ya han dicho no te cortes con el aceite de oliva y el aguacate, y del resto de ensaladas ya lo veo bastante variado. El atun de almadraba pero ve al puerto de Cadiz que lo veas salir del barco. Despues de cenar comete un puñado de nueces no vaya a ser que te suspendan:XX:


----------



## Johnny Drama (29 Oct 2015)

> algo más de hoja verde y sustituir el atún por algo menos contaminado y no en conserva



El Atún es "casero", embotado por mí... No hay color con el de lata.

Ya meteré algo rúcula, canónigos, avellanas, nueces....

Muchas Gracias a todos!


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Oct 2015)

los aceites en general no son grasas de calidad, se enrancian fácilmente, sobre todo los que no son saturados.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2015 at 20:32 ----------

Meat Consumption and Cancer Risk


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los aceites en general no son grasas de calidad, se enrancian fácilmente, sobre todo los que no son saturados.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2015 at 20:32 ----------
> 
> Meat Consumption and Cancer Risk



Pues nada no tomes aceite de oliva y en paz.

Respecto al estudio patallita a pantallita he llegado a la pagina 47 y ahi me he quedado:
'In interpreting the findings from studies of meat intake and cancer, it should be noted that individuals who consume a diet high in red and processed meat typically also consume large amounts of foods such as butter, potatoes, refined grains, and high-fat dairy, all components of a westernized diet '

Y si entiendo bastante bien el ingles ya si te apetece lo traduces tu y me vas comiendo el rabo.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues nada no tomes aceite de oliva y en paz.
> 
> Respecto al estudio patallita a pantallita he llegado a la pagina 47 y ahi me he quedado:
> 'In interpreting the findings from studies of meat intake and cancer, it should be noted that individuals who consume a diet *high in red and processed mea*t typically also consume *large amounts of foods such as butter*, potatoes, refined grains, *and high-fat dairy*, all components of a westernized diet '
> ...



:XX: claro, resulta que el problema son las patatas o incluso los cereales refinados :XX:

mira que no hay causas posibles de enfermedad con esa dieta.

Precisamente los carbohidratos ESTADÍSTICAMENTE son la causa menos probable de todos esos elementos.

Y no es un hilo paleocarnista bajo en carbos :XX: :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :XX: claro, resulta que el problema son las patatas o incluso los cereales refinados :XX:
> 
> mira que no hay causas posibles de enfermedad con esa dieta.
> 
> ...



Eso lo dices tu no yo. 

Sigues sin saber leer sugus de los huevos... te tengo que explicar de nuevo de que va el hilo?

El estudio es una puta mierda tu lo estas leyendo igual que yo. Con el parrafo que te he puesto esta mas que claro que decir que la carne es cancerigena es una completa estupidez. Simplemente no tienen ni puta idea. Se pasan el resto del estudio hablando de aditivos y conservantes para concluir con el parrafo que te he puesto.

Yo no se que es exactamente pero puestos a sospechar me quedo sospechando que el causante es el mismo del que estamos hablando todo el hilo, y no es la patata, yo como patatas con total tranquilidad.

A ver si aciertas de que estoy hablando retardadillo mio....


----------



## Eshpañavabien (30 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se donde esta el problema. Ahi tienes hidratos de buena calidad, proteina cojonuda y grasa del aguacate y el aceite de oliva. Eso es un diez.
> 
> La grasa de calidad nunca es redundante.



Carbohidratos ... ¿donde dice que van?

Yo tomo un aguacate a la semana, con arroz, pescado... con la grasa (sanísima) que es, no echo aceite (AOVE) a mayores.


----------



## nightprowler (30 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los aceites en general no son grasas de calidad, se enrancian fácilmente, sobre todo los que no son saturados.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2015 at 20:32 ----------
> 
> Meat Consumption and Cancer Risk



¿Que consideras una grasa de calidad? ¿Mas saturada , menos?

Lo normal es que un aceite en crudo se acaba poniendo rancio igual que un zumo se fermente , es una cuestion del efecto del oxigeno del aire y los microorganismos , no hay ningun alimento que no acabe por estropearse salvo quizas la miel

Me hace gracia lo de "westerized diet" curiosamentela la lista parece los componentes de un menu de macdonals

De lo que pones en negrita la mantequilla tiene la mala fama pero las grasas procesadas de origen animal o vegetal que se usan para cocinar son bastante peores


----------



## Eshpañavabien (30 Oct 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> ¿Que consideras una grasa de calidad? ¿Mas saturada , menos?
> 
> Lo normal es que un aceite en crudo se acaba poniendo rancio igual que un zumo se fermente , es una cuestion del efecto del oxigeno del aire y los microorganismos , no hay ningun alimento que no acabe por estropearse salvo quizas la miel



Y por eso la próxima compra estratégica que haga será de unas garrafas de AOVE _bag in box_.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (30 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :XX: claro, resulta que el problema son las patatas o incluso los cereales refinados :XX:
> 
> mira que no hay causas posibles de enfermedad con esa dieta.
> 
> ...



Osea que seguimos igual. QUE COJONES TIENEN QUE VER LAS PATATAS CON LOS CEREALES REFINADOS.

Yo tambien me he leido el informe y aqui lo unico que se saca en claro es la cantidad de mierda que le meten a la carne procesada, que lo raro es que no afectase a la salud.

Y claro que los refinados vengan de cereales o directamente el azucar es la que tiene mas papeletas de causar daños en la salud, y eso hasta tu lo sabes.

Ahora dime que pegas le pones a la patata (tiene algún problema pero no por ser hidrato), el boniato, las cebollas, las zanahorias, la coliflor, el brocoli. Aqui en el hilo yo solo he leido que todos nos ponemos finos de estos alimentos de origen vegetal, QUE TAMBIEN SON HIDRATOS.

Ya sabemos que para ti la cantidad ideal de carne es cero, pero eso solo demuestra que el taliban eres tu no los demas que comemos de todo.

Aqui solo ponemos el punto de mira en los alimentos excesivamente procesados, principalmente harinas y azucares. Del resto de conservantes y aditivos que pone en el informe no hace falta un informe de la OMS para saber que son mierda para el organismo.

Despues de leer tu link, todavia no entiendo como pueden sacar ninguna conclusion contra la carne si afirman que los estudiados se ponen finos a harinas procesadas y high-fat, que habria que concretar de que grasas estamos hablando.

El dia que salga un estudio de gente que solo consume carne comparado con otro que come de todo frutas, verdura y carne, se le podra dar algun credito, pero se han limitado a usar un estudio sesgado para hacer afirmaciones como minimo descabelladas.

Hablar de carnes procesadas y no incidir en las mierdas que le echan a las carnes, cara a la opinion publica es de ser unos autenticos hijosdemilmadres.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Oct 2015)

Las dietas bajas en grasas no ayudan a adelgazar


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (30 Oct 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Las dietas bajas en grasas no ayudan a adelgazar



Cada vez salen mas estudios en esta linea en los medios de comunicacion, pero al mismo tiempo seguimos viendo toneladas de anunciantes promocionando el Light, el bajo en grasas y metiendole a todo edulcorantes y harinas procesadas.

Supongo que seguira la misma esquizofrenia durante muchos años, y no veras salir a nadie en la OMS diciendo que hay que ingerir mas grasas y menos hidratos para estar saludables.

La ultima resistencia de las autoridades sanitarias va a estar en las grasas saturadas que son tan naturales y necesarias como las insaturadas. Solo que las saturadas se encuentran mas presentes en los productos de origen animal. La grasa de coco tambien es saturada y por ese camino parece que se le esta dando mejor prensa. LAS GRASAS MIENTRAS NO SEAN TRANS O PROCESADAS NO SUPONEN NINGUN PROBLEMA PARA LA SALUD, AL CONTRARIO SON NECESARIAS.

Dificil que la gente se mentalice de estos cambios en los paradigmas de la nutricion de un dia para otro, y hay mucho dinero en juego en la industria alimentaria para que se hagan cambios reales en un corto espacio de tiempo.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2015 at 13:09 ----------




Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Carbohidratos ... ¿donde dice que van?
> 
> Yo tomo un aguacate a la semana, con arroz, pescado... con la grasa (sanísima) que es, no echo aceite (AOVE) a mayores.



Hidratos son todas las frutas y verduras, que no me cansare de decir que son los hidratos con los que el cuerpo tiene que funcionar. Las harinas tambien son hidratos pero refinados, y el azucar mas refinada aun.

Es como comparar la leña con el queroseno, ambos son combustible, pero creo que se entiende la analogia.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2015 at 13:24 ----------

Hay cientos de estudios de poblaciones con altisimos consumos de carne como las poblaciones esquimales y salen bajisimas incidencias de cancer y enfermedades cardiovasculares. 

Dieta polar: Por quÃ© los esquimales pueden vivir sin luz solar

Un estudio publicado en marzo del pasado año en la revista «European Journal of Clinical Nutrition» y elaborado por investigadores del «Cancer Research Center» en Alaska, EE UU, revela que el elevado consumo de alimentos ricos en omega-3 que ingieren los esquimales reduce, además, los marcadores de riesgo asociados a enfermedades derivadas del sobrepeso y la obesidad como la diabetes y las cardiovasculares.
A este modelo alimentario hay que añadirle un estilo de vida que dista mucho del occidental. «Su vida no tiene las malas costumbres de países occidentales como puede ser un alto índice de sedentarismo.




Al final el discutir si es mejor una dieta alta en hidratos o alta en proteinas es una autentica estupidez. Aqui la discusion esta entre consumo de productos naturales o muy procesados. Y los indudables beneficios de las dietas altas en grasas. Ahi esta la madre del cordero.

Pero hay mucha gente interesada en apartar el foco de este hecho fundamental.


----------



## angek (30 Oct 2015)

angek dijo:


> Eso es un bien.
> 
> Un notable, sería añadir mayor variedad de verduras, algún fruto seco, que el vinagre sea de manzana, algo más de hoja verde y sustituir el atún por algo menos contaminado y no en conserva y alguna cosilla más como comerlo todo bien fresco, despacio y en buena compañía.
> 
> Para el sobresaliente el post sería muy largo y demasiado exigente para este hilo.





Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> A ver el compañero de foro pregunta que que tal para una cena... y estamos hablando de una ensalada.
> 
> Si nos queremos poner sibaritas y exquisitos, no hay limite, pero eso le hace una cena con todo lo que necesita su organismo y sin pegarse un atracon por la noche. Venga yo le doy un 8,76::
> 
> Como ya han dicho no te cortes con el aceite de oliva y el aguacate, y del resto de ensaladas ya lo veo bastante variado. El atun de almadraba pero ve al puerto de Cadiz que lo veas salir del barco. Despues de cenar comete un puñado de nueces no vaya a ser que te suspendan:XX:



Añado también: Si no se pueden tener buenas compañías para esa cena, procurarse buenas lecturas. Eso ahorra muchas horas de coaching estéril.

Otro forero es el que ha dicho que la ensalada es "de diez" antes de burlarse usted por mi continuismo.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Al final el discutir si es mejor una dieta alta en hidratos o alta en proteinas es una autentica estupidez. Aqui la discusion esta entre consumo de productos naturales o muy procesados. Y los indudables beneficios de las dietas altas en grasas. Ahi esta la madre del cordero.
> 
> Pero hay mucha gente interesada en apartar el foco de este hecho fundamental.



Esto lo aplaudo con las orejas. Y es lo que se está desviando el debate en todos los hilos de éste y otras páginas sobre el famoso estudio de la OMS que no es mas que el análisis de otros estudios anteriores que se suponen de calidad.

A ver si alguien pega la copia del avance del estudio, que lo he visto no sé donde, pero en este mismo foro y podemos hablar con conocimiento de causa de mas cosas como entre otros de "la sal de nitro" que creo que la mencionaba específicamente.

Al que encuentre de nuevo las conclusiones del estudio, no los apuntes de prensa, le hago la reverencia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Oct 2015)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esto lo aplaudo con las orejas. Y es lo que se está desviando el debate en todos los hilos de éste y otras páginas sobre el famoso estudio de la OMS que no es mas que el análisis de otros estudios anteriores que se suponen de calidad.
> 
> A ver si alguien pega la copia del avance del estudio, que lo he visto no sé donde, pero en este mismo foro y podemos hablar con conocimiento de causa de mas cosas como entre otros de "la sal de nitro" que creo que la mencionaba específicamente.
> 
> Al que encuentre de nuevo las conclusiones del estudio, no los apuntes de prensa, le hago la reverencia.



Esto lo ha linkado nuestro vegetariano de cabecera del foro:
Meat Consumption and Cancer Risk

Supongo que es el estudio resumido pero detallando los estudios en que se basa.

Lo cuelgo de nuevo porque nuestro vegano no cabe de gozo con lo de la OMS. Para una lectura sosegada se ve enseguida la bola que nos han metido los medios de comunicacion.

Ya lo han cometado mas arriba del hilo pero es un compendio de las substancias que le suelen echar a las carnes procesadas y concluyen en la pagina 47 que hay que tener en cuenta que los sujetos de estudio ademas de carne consumen los productos procesados habituales de la dieta occidental, cereales refinados, grasas que denominan high-fat, etc.

Que alguien me explique como sin un grupo de control se puede determinar el efecto de la carne en el ser humano. Y si lo malo son los aditivos y los conservantes que cojones tiene que ver aqui la carne. WTF.

Lo que queda bastante claro es toda la mierda que nos meten en los embutidos...vamos que han descubierto la polvora.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (31 Oct 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Hidratos son todas las frutas y verduras, que no me cansare de decir que son los hidratos con los que el cuerpo tiene que funcionar. Las harinas tambien son hidratos pero refinados, y el azucar mas refinada aun.
> 
> Es como comparar la leña con el queroseno, ambos son combustible, pero creo que se entiende la analogia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-oct-2015 at 13:24 ----------



_Lechuga, Tomate, Cebolla, Aguacate, Atún, Huevo, Pimiento Verde + Aceite de Oliva y Vinagre._

Pues mire, en gramos de HC x 100 gramos de producto la verdad es que no van muy sobrados:

Tomate: 3,50
Lechuga: 1,40
Cebolla: 5,30
Huevo: 0,68
P. verde: 1,68
Vinagre: 0,60
Aguacate: 0,40
Atún: 0
Aceite: 0


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Oct 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> _Lechuga, Tomate, Cebolla, Aguacate, Atún, Huevo, Pimiento Verde + Aceite de Oliva y Vinagre._
> 
> Pues mire, en gramos de HC x 100 gramos de producto la verdad es que no van muy sobrados:
> 
> ...



A ver he nombrado frutas y verduras y tengan mucho hidrato o poco, hidrato son. Una persona que coma con pan. Digamos que se come una barra al dia son 250 gr de pan y 125 gr de hidratos. Si comes verdura en todas las comidas no es muy dificil llegar a esa cantidad. Ademas al menos yo como habitualmente frutos secos, tuberculos y cruciferas: 
Boniato: 24gr
Zanahoria: 7 gr
Coliflor: 3 gr
Calabaza: 5 gr
Patata: 16 gr
Pipas de calabaza: 24 gr
Pipas de girasol: 12 gr
Frutos secos: aprox 10 gr
Brocoli, col: 3 gr
Naranja: 10 gr
Platano: 20 gr


Te aseguro que si en una comida meto una ensalada el resto del dia va la mayoria de cosas de la lista. Y esos hidratos son los saludables. Van mezclados con mucha fibra y muchos micronutrientes (minerales, vitaminas, etc).

Cualquier alimento de origen vegetal contiene hidratos a nuestra disposicion. Si se quiere en gran cantidad tambien estan las frutas desecadas, higos, orejones, pasas. Esos tienen entre 50 - 80 gr.

Cuando empece la dieta comia a diario higos secos y es cuando mas adelgazaba.

Despues no necesitas tanto hidrato porque tu cuerpo utiliza la otra fuente de energia, la grasa.

Aqui han intentado desviar la atencion hacia el lado del consumo de exceso de proteinas y esa no es la cuestion. La proteina es un nutriente mas, imprescindible, pero no es el mas importante.

Aqui se habla de rebajar el consumo de azucar y harinas y abrazar las grasas.
Esto ultimo no esta implicito en el titulo pero es el meollo de la cuestion.


----------



## Johnny Drama (31 Oct 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> _Lechuga, Tomate, Cebolla, Aguacate, Atún, Huevo, Pimiento Verde + Aceite de Oliva y Vinagre._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Coño, que a lo largo del día como muchos frutos secos, algo fruta, igual una crema de calabaza....


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Oct 2015)

Para el que se atreva a decir que asi no se pueden consumir los suficientes hidratos, hago un copia y pega de una semana cuando aun metia los alimentos en una aplicacion:
Grasa:
Prot:
Carbh:

87,19g
87,92g
131,65g

106,58g
95,75g
196,81g

50,66g
132,11g
170,64g

80,68g
75,87g
208,90g

134,31g
158,65g
166,15g

Casi todos los dias el consumo de carbos por encima del resto, y sin catar ni un gramo de harina, ni azucar ni patatas al principio.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (31 Oct 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Coño, que a lo largo del día como muchos frutos secos, algo fruta, igual una crema de calabaza....



Pero la ensalada citada, como que no.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (31 Oct 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pero la ensalada citada, como que no.



A ver que la ensalada esta de putisimamadre. Que en la ensalada no es prioritario que tenga mas o menos hidratos. Tienes grasas de altisimo valor biologico las del aceite de oliva virgen y el aguacate, proteinas de calidad del huevo y el atun, como toda hoja verde calcio y otros minerales, ademas de bastantes vitaminas.

No se le puede pedir mas a una cena. Ademas todo de facil digestion. Ideal si vas a irte a la cama pronto. De esas hay que tomar varias a la semana.


----------



## ojete_borrado (1 Nov 2015)

¡Hacedme caso! He creado una calculadora de Índice de Masa Corporal para ver como va eso de la dieta y tal:

Calculadora de IMC


----------



## Jorkomboi (1 Nov 2015)

Low-fat diets have low impact : Nature News & Comment

Pues eso, grasa pal cuerpo.


----------



## malibux (1 Nov 2015)

¿Qué os parece algún plato a la semana de sopa de fideos con caldo casero de jamón serrano? 

Plato bastante socorrido e imagino que no tendrá tanto HC como un plato de pasta con salsa.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Nov 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> A ver que la ensalada esta de putisimamadre. Que en la ensalada no es prioritario que tenga mas o menos hidratos. Tienes grasas de altisimo valor biologico las del aceite de oliva virgen y el aguacate, proteinas de calidad del huevo y el atun, como toda hoja verde calcio y otros minerales, ademas de bastantes vitaminas.
> 
> No se le puede pedir mas a una cena. Ademas todo de facil digestion. Ideal si vas a irte a la cama pronto. De esas hay que tomar varias a la semana.



Y dale. Que yo no digo eso, que el que decía lo de "hidratos de calidad" en esa ensalada, como que no, que ahí no van hidratos casi, no llega ni al 5%. A ver si leemos y comprendemos.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (1 Nov 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Y dale. Que yo no digo eso, que el que decía lo de "hidratos de calidad" en esa ensalada, como que no, que ahí no van hidratos casi, no llega ni al 5%. A ver si leemos y comprendemos.



A ver, que si dejas de tomar harinas, el substituto, uno de ellos son las ensaladas, y claro que son hidratos de calidad. Es un suma y sigue, ensalada, brocoli, coliflor, coles de bruselas y por supuesto lo que mas hidratos llevan son los boniatos y las calabazas. Por supuesto las frutas tambien.

Si acompañas todas las comidas con gran cantidad de verduras y ensaladas tienes todos los hidratos que necesitas.

Quiza no me he explicado bien, cuando hablamos de hidratos de calidad precisamente es porque esos alimentos no son calorias vacias como ocurre con el azucar y las harinas industriales. Esos alimentos ademas de hidratos llevan gran cantidad de fibra, vitaminas y minerales. POR ESE MOTIVO SON HIDRATOS DE CALIDAD.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (3 Nov 2015)

Niños obesos mejoran rápidamente al dejar de consumir azucares (Inglés) sin reducir calorías


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Nov 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> A ver, que si dejas de tomar harinas, el substituto, uno de ellos son las ensaladas, y claro que son hidratos de calidad. Es un suma y sigue, ensalada, brocoli, coliflor, coles de bruselas y por supuesto lo que mas hidratos llevan son los boniatos y las calabazas. Por supuesto las frutas tambien.
> 
> Si acompañas todas las comidas con gran cantidad de verduras y ensaladas tienes todos los hidratos que necesitas.
> 
> Quiza no me he explicado bien, cuando hablamos de hidratos de calidad precisamente es porque esos alimentos no son calorias vacias como ocurre con el azucar y las harinas industriales. Esos alimentos ademas de hidratos llevan gran cantidad de fibra, vitaminas y minerales. POR ESE MOTIVO SON HIDRATOS DE CALIDAD.



Yo no como patatas ni boniatos y aquí estoy, tan ricamente. No hay que buscar una alternativa a nada, hay que simplemente dejarse llevar. Ensaladas en verano, sopas de verduras en invierno.

Con un poco de imaginación, claro, si no, es una hoja de lechuga y una pechuga a la plancha todos los días y éso es una mierda.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2015 at 13:03 ----------




malibux dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece algún plato a la semana de sopa de fideos con caldo casero de jamón serrano?
> 
> Plato bastante socorrido e imagino que no tendrá tanto HC como un plato de pasta con salsa.



Si no quieres comer pasta, los fideos los puedes sustituir por cosas vegetales. La idea es que en el caldo flote algo comestible. Puede ser zanahoria rallada, repollo en juliana fina salteado, una clara de huevo a la plancha y luego cortada en tiras... Una sopa no "tiene" que ser de fideos.

Repito, los HC es lo de menos, la idea es que no comas pasta. Te comes dos tomates y tienen más HC que ese pellizquito de fideos. No cunetes HC, de hecho, no cuentes nada.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (3 Nov 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo no como patatas ni boniatos y aquí estoy, tan ricamente. No hay que buscar una alternativa a nada, hay que simplemente dejarse llevar. Ensaladas en verano, sopas de verduras en invierno.
> 
> Con un poco de imaginación, claro, si no, es una hoja de lechuga y una pechuga a la plancha todos los días y éso es una mierda.
> 
> ...




A ver, siguiendo el tema del hilo y siguiendo la linea de que no hay cantidades maximas ni minimas mejores para todo el mundo, simplemente daba alternativas.

Lo de las patatas y los boniatos quiza al principio cuando dejas los hidratos del azucar y harinas, el cuerpo te los pide mas. Yo consumia muchos mas boniatos hace un tiempo que ahora. Y gente que realice mucho esfuerzo fisico tambien es posible que el cuerpo les pida mas hidrato, y una buena fuente son los tuberculos.

Totalmente de acuerdo en que hay que dejarse llevar y comer lo que te pida el cuerpo, quitando lo refinado.

Esta noche tengo la vaporera en marcha y voy a meter coles de bruselas y boniato.

Mi cena:
Coles de bruselas con ajioli.
Morcillas con huevos a la plancha.
Boniato de postre con miel y canela.


----------



## Johnny Drama (3 Nov 2015)

El chorizo de este tipo sería aceptable?
Suponiendo que no lleva conservantes, leche, azúcares...

Entiendo que sí, no?


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (3 Nov 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> El chorizo de este tipo sería aceptable?
> Suponiendo que no lleva conservantes, leche, azúcares...
> 
> Entiendo que sí, no?



Segun la OMS es veneno amasao:XX:

Ese chorizo si solo lleva lo que pone en la etiqueta ya es para tener en cuenta. Donde se adquiere?

Algun embutido tipo morcillas y chorizos incluso me como con algun conservante, porque sin nada esque no se encuentra. Mientras no lleve harinas raras ( la de arroz la admito) me valen.


----------



## Johnny Drama (3 Nov 2015)

> Ese chorizo si solo lleva lo que pone en la etiqueta ya es para tener en cuenta. Donde se adquiere?



Lo he visto en internet, pero el otro día en una tienda de barrio vi uno similar, por eso pregunto.
Aunque costará el doble que el de Mercadona seguro, pero bueno...


----------



## elpaquis (3 Nov 2015)

Tiene todo el sentido. El pan de ahora, los alimentos del supermercado de ahora. Harinas refinadas (sin cáscara). Azúcar barata refinada por todos lados. Maíz barato por todos lados.

En algo se tenía que notar. El tener que alimentar a 7000 millones de personas.


----------



## pasner (3 Nov 2015)

sin animo de hacer ninguna propaganda de esta marca, tras buscar por todos los supers cercanos a mi casa, he encontrado que la marca Alejandro no utiliza ninguna harina ni cosa rara en sus embutidos. Tampoco se pasan con los precios.

Tximitxurri: EMBUTIDOS ALEJANDRO

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Drama (3 Nov 2015)

Exacto!! Esa marca era, de La Rioja.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Nov 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Lo he visto en internet, pero el otro día en una tienda de barrio vi uno similar, por eso pregunto.
> Aunque costará el doble que el de Mercadona seguro, pero bueno...



Palacios lo hace así. Y palacios hace el de Lidl, así que vosotros mismos...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Nov 2015)

Y Palacios puedes encontrar en los Whole Foods Market de EEUU, cadena de supermercados de mucho nivel especializada en vender orgánico y natural.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Nov 2015)

El chorizo de Carreful tampoco lleva nada raro en su etiqueta.


----------



## ojete_borrado (4 Nov 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> El chorizo de Carreful tampoco lleva nada raro en su etiqueta.



El problema es que donde ponen sal, tu interpretas cloruro sódico, pero ellos usan una barrecha con nitratos que son perjudiciales. Si preguntas a un charcutero artesano, te dirá que es todo natural, pero si le preguntas qué sal usa, veeás que ahí hay el problema


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Nov 2015)

ojete dijo:


> El problema es que donde ponen sal, tu interpretas cloruro sódico, pero ellos usan una barrecha con nitratos que son perjudiciales. Si preguntas a un charcutero artesano, te dirá que es todo natural, pero si le preguntas qué sal usa, veeás que ahí hay el problema



No se donde estan los nitratos en la sal. Expliquelo exactamente.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (4 Nov 2015)

El problema de los embutidos no son las sustancias "modernas" que se les puedan añadir (o no sólo). Por ejemplo, el ahumado tradicional conserva los alimentos; pero los conserva porque el humo de la madera, entre otras cosas, impregna la carne de nitrosaminas. Estas sustancias son cancerígenas, se sabe desde hace años. Peeeero, conservan la carne. Por ello el ahumado, pese a ser "cancerígeno", se ha usado desde tiempos inmemoriales. La mayoría de embutidos, pese a ser "naturales" presentan estos u otros compuestos. 

Que no cunda el pánico. Tampoco hay que santificar lo "natural" o lo "tradicional".


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (4 Nov 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> El problema de los embutidos no son las sustancias "modernas" que se les puedan añadir (o no sólo). Por ejemplo, el ahumado tradicional conserva los alimentos; pero los conserva porque el humo de la madera, entre otras cosas, impregna la carne de nitrosaminas. Estas sustancias son cancerígenas, se sabe desde hace años. Peeeero, conservan la carne. Por ello el ahumado, pese a ser "cancerígeno", se ha usado desde tiempos inmemoriales. La mayoría de embutidos, pese a ser "naturales" presentan estos u otros compuestos.
> 
> Que no cunda el pánico. Tampoco hay que santificar lo "natural" o lo "tradicional".



Y el utilizar madera para cocinar, asar, parrillas, etc, con su consiguiente ahumado, debe de ser mas antiguo que el homo sapiens, y mira que casualidad ahora es cuando ese procedimiento produce cancer. No se pero no me acaba de cuadrar. Y el salado otro tanto de lo mismo.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Nov 2015)

ojete dijo:


> El problema es que donde ponen sal, tu interpretas cloruro sódico, pero ellos usan una barrecha con nitratos que son perjudiciales. Si preguntas a un charcutero artesano, te dirá que es todo natural, pero si le preguntas qué sal usa, veeás que ahí hay el problema



Entonces, si se pueden hacer malabares con el etiquetado, todo está permitido y nada importa, ya sea que te cuides o dejes de hacerlo, como diría Dostoyevski.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (4 Nov 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Y el utilizar madera para cocinar, asar, parrillas, etc, con su consiguiente ahumado, debe de ser mas antiguo que el homo sapiens, y mira que casualidad ahora es cuando ese procedimiento produce cancer. No se pero no me acaba de cuadrar. Y el salado otro tanto de lo mismo.



A ver, es que la gente lee "cáncer" y en seguida cunde el pánico más absurdo.

Que cosas como las nitrosaminas o los radicales libres (por ejemplo, comer cosas quemadas en una parrilla) son cancerígenas, se sabe desde hace mucho. 
Pero es que el hecho de que una determinada sustancia sea cancerígena no quiere decir que sea "MUY" cancerígena o "POCO" cancerígena; sólo demuestra que, en uno u otro grado, es cancerígena para el ser humano. 

Como muchas cosas: el alcohol, determinadas sustancias químicas, determinadas radiaciones (la luz solar, por ejemplo).

Las nitrosaminas del humo de madera son cancerígenas. Pero parece ser que "no mucho". Lo que pasa es que la gente está obsesionada con la salud y con el control, y pretenden que pueden llevar una vida "ABSOLUTAMENTE SANA" cuando sobre salud, se sabe lo justito. 

Respirar da cáncer, no lo olviden...


----------



## alfa romeo (4 Nov 2015)

hola a todos, estoy leyendo el hilo y me ha picado la curiosidad. 

Me puse con el asunto hace exactamente 3 semanas con el objetivo de quitarme el "hambre ansiosa"

Estoy gratamente sorprendido: ha desaparecido por completo. Estoy flipando.
Además me sobran unos kilitos, tal vez unos 7 kg (no me he pesado) y también he notado reducción en el contorno abdominal por lo que, dos pájaros de un tiro!!!

Vamos que lo flipo en colores :8::8::8::8:

Tengo una pregunta para Rauxa, que es entrenador además de entendido:

Juego al tenis de manera intensiva 3 o 4 veces por semana, hora y media o dos horas. Es un deporte de fuerza explosiva (sistema anaeróbico aláctico); y no encuentro información al respecto. Hay mucho sobre paleo en deportes de resistencia y algo menos de paleo para fuerza lenta (musculación).

Toda la vida me he hinchado a pastas y panes antes de entrenar o jugar. Ahora me explico por qué nunca me he visto los cuadraditos de los abdominales pese a entrenar 20 horas semanales (esto fue hace años) ::

Para resumir, a la hora de jugar, sí que noto que me falta explosividad desde que sigo la dieta y me canso antes. suelo tomarme un plátano antes de jugar y otro cuando flaqueo pero aún así, no me siento tan fuerte como cuando iba hasta el culo de glucógeno.

Alguna idea al respecto? Algún link donde informarse sobre paleo y deportes de este tipo (esfuerzos explosivos con recuperaciones completas)?

Piensa que un punto de tenis son (en promedio) 3 o 4 sprints de 3 metros, 4 frenos violentos, 5 manotazos a toda velocidad, todo ello en 6 segundos, y luego 20 segundos de recuperación. Así, durante hora y media o dos horas.

Perdón por el tocho y muchas gracias.

Edito porque ha quedado un poco disperso: voy de puta madre con la dieta, excepto el día que juego, en el que necesito la "energía inmediata" que antes me aportaban las harinas y no sé de donde sacarla.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (4 Nov 2015)

hombre, en la paleo, los hidratos de la pasta y las harinas los cambian por frutos secos no??


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (4 Nov 2015)

alfa romeo dijo:


> hola a todos, estoy leyendo el hilo y me ha picado la curiosidad.
> 
> Me puse con el asunto hace exactamente 3 semanas con el objetivo de quitarme el "hambre ansiosa"
> 
> ...



Aunque luego, supongo, te contestara Rauxa que esta mas en contacto con deportistas, te doy unas pistas.

En unas tres semanas no se puede hacer el cambio de metabolismo completo despues de tantos años hinchandose a harinas.

Para hacer la transicion bien hay que tener en cuenta un par de detalles. Tu cuerpo te va a seguir pidiendo hidratos a tutiplen una temporada, daselos, pero de los buenos. Tira de boniatos, calabazas, higos secos, frutos secos en cantidad, etc.

Simultaneamente quitate de la cabeza que las grasas engordan. Eso lo llevamos grabado a fuego despues de tantos años oyendolo. Aumenta drasticamente el consumo de grasas. De nuevo aqui los frutos secos son tus amigos y por supuesto el aceite de oliva. La carne busca las piezas mas grasas, nunca pechuguitas, o lomo limpio sin grasa. Luego mete si te apetece mas grasa del tipo aguacate, o grasa de coco.

La mezcla de hidratos buenos y mas grasa te hara la transicion casi sin enterarte, y seguiras perdiendo perimetro de barriga y peso igualmente.

Y finalmente otro detalle... COME MAS. No vas a engordar por mucho que comas, al quitar el azucar comeras lo que te pida el cuerpo sin engordar, ya que no comeras de forma ansiosa, y el resto de alimentos nunca van a producir tanto pico de insulna como para que engordes.

Pd. Y mucho cuidado con los azucares ocultos en embutidos, picados, surimis, zumos y cualquier cosa envasada. Los edulcorantes engordan igual, sacarinas, aspartamos... cuidado tambien con ellos. Un poco de miel al cafe sin problema.


----------



## sada (4 Nov 2015)

higos secos???


----------



## Luizmi (4 Nov 2015)

Lo de los ahumados algo tendrá de cierto, mirar este mapa, la zona de más cancer de estómago es la región noroeste, galicia y CyL, donde más embutidos se comen...


----------



## Johnny Drama (4 Nov 2015)

> La carne busca las piezas mas grasas, nunca pechuguitas, o lomo limpio sin grasa



Osea ternera y cerdo, no?

Yo a lo que más le pego es a pollo y pavo. Estoy equivocándome...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (4 Nov 2015)

alfa romeo dijo:


> hola a todos, estoy leyendo el hilo y me ha picado la curiosidad.
> 
> Me puse con el asunto hace exactamente 3 semanas con el objetivo de quitarme el "hambre ansiosa"
> 
> ...



Enhorabueba, cada nueva intervención en esta línea me gusta porque son indicios de que "algo hay" y que la mayoría de médicos/nutricionistas no lo saben.

Tres semanas es muy poco tiempo para activar la vía metabólica de oxidación de grasas... Te recomiendo, o lo que ya te han dicho (dar más tiempo gradualmente), o cortar directamente durante una o dos semanas con hidratos, mediante una dieta puramente cetogénica. Esto te va a hacer encontrarte mal durante un par de semanas, pero luego ya estarás normal y podrás comer "de todo", es decir hidratos sanos de verduras etc.

Es por lo que he leido por ahí, yo nunca he hecho una dieta cetogénica durante semanas.


----------



## ojete_borrado (4 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se donde estan los nitratos en la sal. Expliquelo exactamente.





Nitrato de sodio, nitrato de potasio, cloruro de potasio, etc. Son sales inorgánicas, y la primera de ellas suele ser usada en conservación de carnes, creo que por su alta solubilidad en agua. Una sal es un compuesto iónico que puede ser óxido, carbonato, sulfato, cloruo o lo que sea de un metal (sodio, potasio, manganeso o lo que sea)


----------



## angek (4 Nov 2015)

> La carne busca las piezas mas grasas, nunca pechuguitas, o lomo limpio sin grasa






Johnny Drama dijo:


> Osea ternera y cerdo, no?
> 
> Yo a lo que más le pego es a pollo y pavo. Estoy equivocándome...




El conforero se equivoca recomendando las piezas con mayor cantidad de grasa de cualquier animal. 

La recomendación afinada es: 

-Carnes lo más grasas posibles de animales que hayan pastado o consumido su dieta evolutivamente más saludable.
-Cortes "habituales" en animales que no hayan sido alimentados con grano
-Carnes lo más magras posibles del resto de animales. 

Si conocemos el tipo de alimentación que queremos evitar, que no la coman los animales que nos vamos a comer. 

Mucho más si a éstos le hacen un efecto similar al que nos hacen a nosotros. 

El grano o maíz que se les da al ganado lo engorda ("cebar" o ser "de cebo" implica que se ha alimentado de "cebada") a niveles impensables en su estado natural. 

La grasa que acumulan contiene en su medida las toxinas de la que se pretenden privar las recomendaciones generales de este hilo. 

Y en cuanto a las aves, miren ustedes si la enorme carga de omega 6 que acarrean, independientemente de la calidad de vida que haya tenido el ejemplar, es saludable. 

Similar, por cierto a los frutos secos, que también están colmaditos de los antinutrientes de las gramíneas.

Grasas sí. A saco. Pero de buena calidad.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Nov 2015)

Eso que dice Angek de las grasas tiene bastante sentido, sí.


----------



## Jorkomboi (4 Nov 2015)

Cuidado con lo de recomendar grasas a saco. Si no gastas lo que comes se te va directo a los michelines.

Me ha pasado a mi esta semana. 
Esta semana no he podido hacer ejercicios de ningún tipo y me he encontrado con un kilo de mas. Y eso que desde que he dejado las harinas/azucares/legumbres he bajado un kilo cada semana.

Grasas si, pero a razón del estilo de vida que se lleve.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Nov 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Osea ternera y cerdo, no?
> 
> Yo a lo que más le pego es a pollo y pavo. Estoy equivocándome...



No estas equivocado, pero hablo de lo siguiente: 

Cabeza de lomo en vez de lomo.
Chuleton con toda su grasa en vez de cortada limpia de cadera.
Cordero suele llevar su buena capa de grasa.
El pollo y el pavo entero. Pagar la pechuga al triple es de necios. El muslo y contramuslo me lo como yo, la pechuguita para otro dia bien bañada en aceite de oliva.
Jamon serrano sin tocino que se lo coma suput....
Casqueria siempre es grasa...

Que lo de huir de las grasas ademas de una idiotez se paga caro en esta sociedad antigrasas...aprovechemoslo.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2015 at 17:59 ----------




angek dijo:


> El conforero se equivoca recomendando las piezas con mayor cantidad de grasa de cualquier animal.
> 
> La recomendación afinada es:
> 
> ...



En un mundo perfecto te daria la razon, pero llevar eso a rajatabla supone gastarse un paston.

La teoria es que las carnes de animales criados en libertad tienen una mejor proporcion de omega3 / omega6..su grasa es mas saludable bla bla.

De acuerdo, cuanto mas sano el animal mejor...peero no he conseguido encontrar ni un solo estudio o analitica donde demuestren que hay una diferencia abismal entre lo ecologico y la cria intensiva.
Es mas lei un estudio de jamones de cebo y de bellota, y salvo alguna diferencia logica en cata y textura, las analiticas decian que el tipo de grasa era casi igual.

Yo digo que no me da la gana de gastarme un paston en carne ecologica. La grasa animal es infinitamente mas sana que la trans o el azucas o las harinas.

Mejorar el tipo de grasa, pues facil, ademas de la grasa animal...aguacates, aceite de oliva y sardinas, pulpo o mejillones. 

No se trata de comer solo a base de carne. Deja de lado los refinados y lo demas segun tu bolsillo sin preocuparte demasiado.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2015 at 18:05 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Cuidado con lo de recomendar grasas a saco. Si no gastas lo que comes se te va directo a los michelines.
> 
> Me ha pasado a mi esta semana.
> Esta semana no he podido hacer ejercicios de ningún tipo y me he encontrado con un kilo de mas. Y eso que desde que he dejado las harinas/azucares/legumbres he bajado un kilo cada semana.
> ...



Ni de coña, analiza que has comido esta semana y algun azucar, edulcorante o harina te has metido al cuerpo. 

Te nombro los sospechosos ocultos habituales y ya nos dices si te la han metido y de que tamaño:
- Algun chicle sin azucar.
- Caramelos de 'miel'
- Medicamentos cualquier pastilla en los excipientes.
- Algun embutido, mortadela, etc.
- Zumos de segun que procedencia.
- Alguna cervecita?


----------



## Jorkomboi (4 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ni de coña, analiza que has comido esta semana y algun azucar, edulcorante o harina te has metido al cuerpo.
> 
> Te nombro los sospechosos ocultos habituales y ya nos dices si te la han metido y de que tamaño:
> - Algun chicle sin azucar.
> ...



No, nada de eso. 
Bastante carne, pipas de girasol, ensaladas aliñadas con vinagre o zumo de limón y aceite de oliva virgen, sardinas a tutiplén, carne en salsa con patatas (me comí dos patatas en total), huevos a mansalva y unas 3 piezas de fruta al día. Solo un día comí lentejas con chorizo.

No he probado ni embutidos, no uso miel, no bebo zumos de ningún tipo ni refrescos, no tomo medicamentos de ninguna clase, no bebo alcohol ni he probado nada con azúcar.

Llevo un control a rajatabla de lo que como. Hasta el punto de que miro los ingredientes de todo para saber si lleva algún tipo de azúcar o harinas.

Esta semana si que estoy haciendo musculación y Hiit y me juego lo que sea que esta si que bajo el kilo de costumbre.


----------



## angek (4 Nov 2015)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Grasas si, pero a razón del estilo de vida que se lleve.



Más o menos le doy la razón aquí. La clave no está en tomar artificialmente más grasas de las que a uno le apetezcan. 

Primero porque es caro. La mantequilla de pasto, el coco, el tuétano de animales criados humanamente, yemas de huevo ecológico o aceitunas sería lo más barato que se me ocurre. 

Pero luego porque tampoco es evolutivamente correcto. No creo que hubiera tanta cantidad de esa grasa de calidad disponible. Fíjense que estos animales no estabulados se anuncian como "muy magros" y es cierto. Su grasa es muy codiciada y saludable. 

Si lográramos multiplicar por arte de magia tales productos nos estaríamos pasando en cuanto a lo que es recomendable. 

En lo que no se equivoca uno es en el consumo de verduras. Hay que consumir más de lo que se ya se come. Y de más calidad. Y de temporada. 

Es una forma más de recuperar la soberanía alimentaria.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Nov 2015)

alfa romeo dijo:


> hola a todos, estoy leyendo el hilo y me ha picado la curiosidad.
> 
> Me puse con el asunto hace exactamente 3 semanas con el objetivo de quitarme el "hambre ansiosa"
> 
> ...



Aún llevas poco con la nueva dieta. Has estado mucho tiempo hinchándote a harinas y el cuerpo aún está procesando el cambio. Ya es mucho que no tengas ansiedad y te notes bien. No tiene pq faltarte explosividad. Pero en gente que hace mucho deporte debería ingerir algo más de hidratos, sobretodo al finalizar el entreno. Si no rellenas tus depósitos de glucógeno es cuando vas a notar que te falta energía o fuerza. Y para rellenarlos, es ideal después del ejercicio (frutas y en tanto que ya tengas una comida, si puede ser verduras con patata o boniatos, mucho mejor)
O sea, más frutas y verduras y en tu caso no limites la patata o el boniato que son alimentos de mucha carga. Y además, seguramente el arroz en tu caso te iría muy bien. Seguramente sea el cereal al cual estemos más adaptados. Muchos NBA que siguen la paleo, se la "saltan" sólo por el arroz. Necesitan mucha más energía que una persona normal y no pueden tirar siempre de frutas y verduras, así que toman arroz.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2015 at 19:01 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Lo de los ahumados algo tendrá de cierto, mirar este mapa, la zona de más cancer de estómago es la región noroeste, galicia y CyL, donde más embutidos se comen...



La zona donde más ahumados o embutios se come, curiosamente tb es la que más pan se come.... Habría que investigar todas las variables posibles.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2015 at 19:05 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> No, nada de eso.
> Bastante carne, pipas de girasol, ensaladas aliñadas con vinagre o zumo de limón y aceite de oliva virgen, sardinas a tutiplén, carne en salsa con patatas (me comí dos patatas en total), huevos a mansalva y unas 3 piezas de fruta al día. Solo un día comí lentejas con chorizo.
> 
> No he probado ni embutidos, no uso miel, no bebo zumos de ningún tipo ni refrescos, no tomo medicamentos de ninguna clase, no bebo alcohol ni he probado nada con azúcar.
> ...



el peso puede fluctuar entre 1-1'5kg al dia.
Yo a veces estoy 1 semana 100% paleo y veo que he engordado 1 kg. Pero luego vuelvo a pesarme una semana después (siguiendo la paleo un 90%) y resulta que he perdido 2.

Según tu nivel de hidratación, según cuando comista la última vez, si has ido al baño, la hora que te pesaste...Es normal ese decalaje.


----------



## angek (4 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No he conseguido encontrar ni un solo estudio o analitica donde demuestren que hay una diferencia abismal entre lo ecologico y la cria intensiva.
> Es mas lei un estudio de jamones de cebo y de bellota, y salvo alguna diferencia logica en cata y textura, las analiticas decian que el tipo de grasa era casi igual.




Tres lecturas:

-Que no busca usted mucho:

Estudio 1: 

http://naldc.nal.usda.gov/download/26261/PDF

Estudio 2: 

http://jas.fass.org/cgi/content/abstract/jas.2009-1850v1

Estudio 3: 

Nutrition Journal | Full text | A review of fatty acid profiles and antioxidant content in grass-fed and grain-fed beef

Estudio 4: 

Impact of grass/forage feeding versus grain finishing on beef nutrients and sensory quality: The U.S. experience

Estudio 5:

Effect of feeding systems on omega-3 fatty acids, conjugated linoleic acid and trans fatty acids in Australian beef cuts: potential impact on human... - PubMed - NCBI

Estudio 6: 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18641180


Y ya no tengo más ganas de buscar. 


-Que me gustaría revisar el estudio que usted propone, dudando mucho de las conclusiones que ha sacado. 

-Que le importa mucho lo que usted come, pero no lo que come su comida. 


Y también decir, ¿No es de lógica que los animales deben estar alimentados correctamente? 

¿Acaso los problemas de salud que, vagamente, sugieren en este hilo no están ocasionados por alimentarnos de _pienso_?. 

¿No estaríamos tomando indirectamente esa soja, cebada, maíz, trigo... al comer el siguiente paso en la cadena trófica?

Y por último, añadir que que prefiero ser vegetariano y suplementarme de B12 que alimentarme de animales enfermos.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (4 Nov 2015)

ojete dijo:


> El problema es que donde ponen sal, tu interpretas cloruro sódico, pero ellos usan una barrecha con nitratos que son perjudiciales. Si preguntas a un charcutero artesano, te dirá que es todo natural, pero si le preguntas qué sal usa, veeás que ahí hay el problema



Hay un jamón marca Antonio Alvarez en el Mercadona que pone como ingredientes jamón y sal marina.

El resto, además de tener todos azucar y dextrosa, no especifican que tipo de sal y ya imagino por qué.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> Tres lecturas:
> 
> -Que no busca usted mucho:
> 
> ...



Que si que nos podemos hacer todas las pajas mentales que queramos y gastarnos todo lo economicamente posible en comer los productos de la mejor calidad posible.

Ahora le voy a dar unos cuantos datos basandome en los estudios que ha referenciado y el que yo le comentaba sobre los jamones.
De los suyos me voy a basar sobre todo en los de pubmed que me parecen mas fiables, aunque no se mojan tanto en las proporciones de omega 3. Estos son los datos:

- En todos los estudios queda claro que los alimentados con pasto tienen mejor proporcion de omega 3. Hasta ahi de acuerdo.

- En uno de sus link del pubmed se puede leer esto: Only grass-fed beef reached the target of more than 30mg of long chain n-3 FA/100 g muscle as recommended by Food Standard Australia and New Zealand. Vale ok 30mg de omega 3 por cada 100 gr de carne.

- El estudio del jamon:http://revista.consumer.es/web/es/20081201/actualidad/analisis1/74390.php. Es un estudio a nivel de calidad alimentaria no una analitica de las grasas pero sirve para mi argumento posterior.

- Un detallito sobre las sardinas: sardina es un pescado azul o graso posee casi 10 gramos de grasa por cada 100 gramos de carne- y es muy buena fuente de omega-3.

- Lista de las fuentes mas habituales de omega 3: http://www.botanical-online.com/fuentes_de_omega_3.htm

MIS CONCLUSIONES:

- Hablar de animales enfermos por estar alimentados con piensos y granos es como minimo una exageracion. Los hervivoros al contrario del ser humano son totalmente capaces de alimentarse de granos y piensos mientras sean vegetales. Que coman trigo no significa que nos comamos el trigo al consumirlos, no seamos simples.

- En todo esto de la etiqueta ecologica hay mucho de postureo y bastante de engaño. El que quiera y pueda que lo pague, no esta en mi lista de preocupaciones, es cierto.

- El estudio de Consumer esta en la linea del postureo que comentaba. Esto ocurre igual en productos como el vino. 

- Cuando quiero carne con un poco mas de calidad compro potro o cordero del pueblo. 

- Como fuente de omega 3 la carne sea cual sea es una puta mierda. Para omega tres pescados y mariscos. Hasta el brocoli tiene mas cantidad de omega 3 que la carne ecologica.

- TODAS LAS GRASAS, incluida el omega 6 son importantes y nuestro organismo esta preparado para sacar partido y energia de ellas. http://www.botanical-online.com/medicinalesomega6.htm

- Incluso las grasas saturadas tan demonizadas por el lobby antigrasas, son fantasticas.

Como conclusion: nadie me va a convencer de pagar el doble por esos 30 mg de omega 3. Comprare entre la carne comercial la que encuentre de mejor calidad-precio, del pueblo, de potro, el pavo, algun pollo de corral, conejos criados caseros. Y mejor comer carne industrial que no comer ninguna, eso lo tengo clarisimo.

Y a sus preguntas:
¿Acaso los problemas de salud que, vagamente, sugieren en este hilo no están ocasionados por alimentarnos de pienso?. 
*NO*

¿No estaríamos tomando indirectamente esa soja, cebada, maíz, trigo... al comer el siguiente paso en la cadena trófica?
*NO NO NO*::

Y por último, añadir que que prefiero ser vegetariano y suplementarme de B12 que alimentarme de animales enfermos.
*Vaya este ultimo detalle aclara muchas cosas*
Pues busquese un huertecito que de lo que no se escapara es de pesticidas, nitratos y tristemente mas de un transgenico. Lo de meterse en una burbuja tambien es una opcion.


----------



## ojete_borrado (4 Nov 2015)

S_P_Doraemon dijo:


> Hay un jamón marca Antonio Alvarez en el Mercadona que pone como ingredientes jamón y sal marina.
> 
> El resto, además de tener todos azucar y dextrosa, no especifican que tipo de sal y ya imagino por qué.



Busca sal dd cura, sal nitro o polvo de Praga en google


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Nov 2015)

ojete dijo:


> Busca sal dd cura, sal nitro o polvo de Praga en google



SI tomamos el informe de la OMS en su justa medida, que la han cagado pero bien, la industria alimentaria deberia de tomar nota y empezar a utilizar en un proceso tan simple como el salado otro tipo de sales mas naturales. 

Dudo mucho que supusiese tanto sobrecoste y seria una forma de limpiar su imagen, y de paso quitar esas substancias puestas en duda.


----------



## ojete_borrado (4 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> SI tomamos el informe de la OMS en su justa medida, que la han cagado pero bien, la industria alimentaria deberia de tomar nota y empezar a utilizar en un proceso tan simple como el salado otro tipo de sales mas naturales.
> 
> Dudo mucho que supusiese tanto sobrecoste y seria una forma de limpiar su imagen, y de paso quitar esas substancias puestas en duda.



Entiendo que, si no lo han hecho todavía, es por qué no es posible cumpliendo con el estándar de curación, que según cuentan es para prolongar durción (conservante), hacer color rojizo y inhibir crecimiento bacteriano. Fusilando:

La sal de cura, sal de curado o polvo de Praga es una combinación de sal de mesa y nitratos o nitritos, utilizada en la curación de carnes y embutidos para prolongar su conservación, además proporciona un sabor particular y un color rojo-rosado. Los nitritos son los responsables de ello, y de inhibir la acción de las bacterias que provocan el botulismo.

Fuente: QuÃ© es la sal de cura


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Nov 2015)

ojete dijo:


> Entiendo que, si no lo han hecho todavía, es por qué no es posible cumpliendo con el estándar de curación, que según cuentan es para prolongar durción (conservante), hacer color rojizo y inhibir crecimiento bacteriano. Fusilando:
> 
> La sal de cura, sal de curado o polvo de Praga es una combinación de sal de mesa y nitratos o nitritos, utilizada en la curación de carnes y embutidos para prolongar su conservación, además proporciona un sabor particular y un color rojo-rosado. Los nitritos son los responsables de ello, y de inhibir la acción de las bacterias que provocan el botulismo.
> 
> Fuente: QuÃ© es la sal de cura



Pues el compañero forero ha comentado la marca con sal marina.

Tienen que haber otras opciones.

Aun asi por lo mucho que he leido sobre e tema el eliminar de la dieta el azucar quita bastantes papeletas en el tema del cancer. Como referencia habia algun articulo de pubmed donde quedaba bastante claro que loa tumores piden azucar. Si a eso añades mucha verdura y fruta aun tienes menos papeletas.

Hablar de un solo alimento o aditivo sin tener en cuenta el resto de habitos alimentarios no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> SI tomamos el informe de la OMS en su justa medida, que la han cagado pero bien, la industria alimentaria deberia de tomar nota y empezar a utilizar en un proceso tan simple como el salado otro tipo de sales mas naturales.
> 
> Dudo mucho que supusiese tanto sobrecoste y seria una forma de limpiar su imagen, y de paso quitar esas substancias puestas en duda.



El problema es que las" sales de nitro" se utilizan porque curan la carne y el embutido en la mitad de tiempo y además es desinfectante, especialmente útil para el botulismo. Supongo que habrá problemas serios con los controles sanitarios y con esos paseos especulativos de carne a través de media Europa. Además de más caro, claro.

Lo que no sé es si la sal normal, la de siempre, es tan buena como antiséptico, pero sospecho que no.

En contrapartida cuando se empezaron a utilizar yo me corté el dedo, porque endurecen más. Desde luego para un buen jamón y para cortarlo con cuchillo mucho mejor el curado tradicional y más tiempo.


----------



## alfa romeo (5 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> Similar, por cierto a los frutos secos, que también están colmaditos de los antinutrientes de las gramíneas.
> 
> Grasas sí. A saco. Pero de buena calidad.



Podría explayarse un poco sobre este tema?

He cambiado mi desayuno a base de pan por almendras y avellanas crudas, a ver si va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad...

Gracias


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Nov 2015)

alfa romeo dijo:


> Podría explayarse un poco sobre este tema?
> 
> He cambiado mi desayuno a base de pan por almendras y avellanas crudas, a ver si va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad...
> 
> Gracias



Dicen que hay que dejarlos en remojo en agua salada, y luego secarlos ligeramente al horno o microondas.


----------



## angek (5 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que si que nos podemos hacer todas las pajas mentales que queramos y gastarnos todo lo economicamente posible en comer los productos de la mejor calidad posible.
> 
> Ahora le voy a dar unos cuantos datos basandome en los estudios que ha referenciado y el que yo le comentaba sobre los jamones.
> De los suyos me voy a basar sobre todo en los de pubmed que me parecen mas fiables, aunque no se mojan tanto en las proporciones de omega 3. Estos son los datos:
> ...




Añadir al final que yo vengo aquí a leer, a aprender y rebatir. No hace falta recurrir a burlas o desprecios para intentar quedar por encima o pretender tener más razón. 

Estoy de acuerdo en muchas cosas que usted ha puesto, sin ir más lejos.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2015 at 13:15 ----------




alfa romeo dijo:


> Podría explayarse un poco sobre este tema?
> 
> He cambiado mi desayuno a base de pan por almendras y avellanas crudas, a ver si va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad...
> 
> Gracias



Voy a intentarlo (no tengo mucho tiempo ahora. Iré dejando el mensaje a medias). 

No hay que alarmarse por unos cuantos frutos secos crudos. Sólo digo que varios de los problemas que se le achacan al trigo aparecen también en los frutos secos. 

Los paleos dicen, de forma divulgativa, que el método de "defensa" natural que tienen las semillas es ser en cierta medida perjudiciales para los animales que las coman. Así se cubren para su superviviencia al no tener garras ni dientes. 

Varios animales han evolucionado para poder consumirlas mejor, como algunas aves, y otros las podrían tomar con ciertas reservas. Se supone que el ser humano está ahí. 

Bien. Todo lo que se aplica a las semillas, desde este plano de explicaciones holístico-flowerpoweras, se debería aplicar tanto para el trigo y similares como para frutos secos. También son semillas estos últimos, por lo que tendrían mecanismos de defensa similares de acuerdo con la comunidad paleo. 

Lee uno esto y parece razonable comprobarlo. Miro por internet y me encuentro con varios artículos (ojo. No muy científicos): 

http://paleoleap.com/are-nuts-and-seeds-healthy/

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/soaking-seeds-and-nuts/#axzz3qcM3sU24

http://www.thenutritioncoach.com.au/foods-to-avoid/dont-go-nuts/

http://www.yogitrition.com/why-you-need-to-soak-your-grains-beans-nuts-and-seeds/

http://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/living-with-phytic-acid/


(del primer enlace) 

"..._
-La mayor parte de los frutos secos contienen lectinas que pueden irritar el tracto intestinal.
-Los frutos secos tienen también ácido fítico que se adhiere a los minerales y bloquea su absorción
-Los frutos secos son muy altos en grasas poliinsaturadas y en omega 6, dos cosas que deben ser consumidas de forma muy moderada...._"

"_...También comprobamos que podemos hacer los nutrientes más biodisponibles y reducir el contenido de antinutrientes remojándolos con agua salada la noche anterior..._". 

Con eso, parece que se reducen parte de los problemas, pero, por ejemplo, la alta cantidad de omega 6 (proinflamatorio al desbalancear el ratio omega 3/6) es un factor a tener en cuenta. 

Por otro lado, hay muchos frutos secos y cada uno es diferente. 

También hay muchas persona y cada uno es de su pae y de su mae. 

En mi caso diré que adoro hacerme leche de almendras "trampa" (remojar la víspera, batir con leche y colar finamente con algo de canela o miel) y siempre me han gustado las nueces, llegando al hartazgo y dolor de barriga con frecuencia. O sea, que como más de lo que sé que es sano para mí. 

Para una guía algo más extensa de cada fruto seco, leí la de Dave Asprey en su libro The Bulletproof Diet. 

El tío es algo magufo y estafador, pero la guía de frutos secos me pareció suficientemente detallada para un papanatas como yo. 

Y para terminar, está bien echar un vistazo al concepto de antinutriente: 

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antinutriente


----------



## sada (5 Nov 2015)

yo estoy intentando dejar harinas y azúcares; azúcares casi si..pero harinas..uf que difícil y aquí con el tapeo...


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> yo estoy intentando dejar harinas y azúcares; azúcares casi si..pero harinas..uf que difícil y aquí con el tapeo...



Eso me pasaba a mi también, y ya casi un mes sin probar harinas ni azúcares...no los echo de menos.

El pan, por ejemplo, que me pensaba que nunca lo podria dejar...pues no lo echo en falta. Algún día me gustaría probar uno de esos panes de horno artesanales, pero los demás, pura basura.


----------



## Johnny Drama (5 Nov 2015)

Yo el pan también lo he dejado bastante fácil entre semana. El finde como un poquito, pero vamos la cuarta parte que antes.

Para el tapeo pintxo guindilla, pintxo de atún, de huevo, tortilla sin comerte el pan, jamón con pimiento verde.... Anda que no hay alternativas buenas


----------



## sada (5 Nov 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Yo el pan también lo he dejado bastante fácil entre semana. El finde como un poquito, pero vamos la cuarta parte que antes.
> 
> Para el tapeo pintxo guindilla, pintxo de atún, de huevo, tortilla sin comerte el pan, jamón con pimiento verde.... Anda que no hay alternativas buenas



en mi zona de tapeo gratis empanada, churros, y luego pan con ...pan con queso, minibocata, mini hamburguesa, pan con lacón...y claro tirar le pan..es como...no se


----------



## Johnny Drama (5 Nov 2015)

Ya. En cada no hay problema, pero lo de comer por ahí o picar algo es lo complicado.

Eso y dejar vino y cerveza de lunes a viernes....


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> No está mal de cantidad. Si llevamos la vista atrás y analizamos que los omega 3 (DHA y EPA) son uno de los ácidos grasos esenciales (imprescindibles consumir en la dieta) y que las fuentes vegetales (ALA) son convertidas muy pobremente en DHA y EPA, llegamos a la conclusión que el ser humano alejado de las costas las consumió fundamentalmente de mamíferos (la grasa de las aves es demasiado rica en omega 6).
> 
> La enorme reducción de omega 3 en los animales estabulados clama a carencias, las cuales, los medios oficiales (los que hicieron la pirámide alimentaria) tuvieron a bien advertir hace casi dos décadas. De ahí que la leche Puleva Omega 3 sepa a pescado azul
> - El estudio del jamon:6 muestras de jamón ibérico en lonchas, analizadas: El jamón de bellota no fue distinto de los de pienso [Pág. 1 de 3] | Revista | EROSKI CONSUMER. Es un estudio a nivel de calidad alimentaria no una analitica de las grasas pero sirve para mi argumento posterior.
> ...




Perdone pero me habian saltado las alarmas veganas por su ultima frase y de ahi mi beligerancia. Ahora que he leido que come jamon es Ud un colega, un primo casi un hermano.
Ahora sigo que vaya ladrillo.

Para empezar hay que decir que nos estamos saliendo del hilo, si empezamos con antinutrientes esto va a parecer el hilo de la paleo y creo que esa no era la intencion del autor del hilo.

Aun asi haciendo un inciso voy a intentar contestar de forma concisa, cosa dificil ya que se ha metido en camisas de once varas.

- Lo ponga como lo ponga 30mg de omega3 en la carne de pasto es una minucia comparado con los 10gr de un pescado azul y algunos mariscos, incluso muy poco comparado con los 100mg de brocoli y otros que vienen en la lista de arriba.

- No le discuto que la carne de pasto es carne de mas calidad, solo le digo que no estoy dispuesto a pagarlo en base a esas supuestas bondades. Es mas si nos ceñimos al tema del hilo adelgazas igual con una que con otra, y eso si es una diferencia fundamental en cuanto a salud. Y la grasa de la carne industrial como puede ver en sus propios link no es grasa mala, simplemente es un poco menos buena. A partir de ahi podemos afinar todo lo que Ud quiera.

- El ejemplo de las vacas locas lo ha elegido Ud muy mal. La causa de dicha enfermedad supuestamente vino porque se alimentaba a las vacas con harinas de despojos de mataderos. Vamos que se alimentaba a las vacas con vacas. No digo que el grano sea la forma ideal de alimentar un rumiante, pero al fin y al cabo hablamos de vegetales, no me puede Ud comparar.

- Lo de las larvas de las sardinas, si nos ponemos asi ya nos volvemos al pan y los bollos que vienen desinfectados de fabrica.Yo le quito tripa y cabeza y la alta temperatura de la plancha ya hace su trabajo. Ademas los pescados pequeños como las sardinas tienen menos metales pesados. Moriremos igual pero mas delgados.)

- Me considero tan paleo como el que mas pero en el tema de los antinutrientes hay mucha exageracion. Podria intentar buscar cantidades segun alimentos pero voy a usar solo el sentido comun para explicarme.
Los antinutrientes son substancias que secuestran otro nutrientes, calcio, hierro, etc.
En la alimentacion habitual de los harinoadictos es facil comer un dia potaje, otro dia lentejas, otro espaguetis y todos los dias una barra de pan, unas galletas, antinutrientes en cada comida y mucha caloria vacia. A veces aparecen carencias de calcio, hierro, etc, por este motivo.

- En la paleo nos quedan los antinutrientes que pueda llevar los frutos secos, muy minorados simplemente que sean tostados, y por ejemplo con las nueces hay personas mas sensibles que otras en crudo. Solo con los frutos secos ni se toman las cantidades ni incluyen ni de lejos la cantidad de antinutrientes que en la dieta habitual, Y ESTAN LLENOS DE NUTRIENTES, no son calorias vacias. Ademas en la paleo se consume muchisima mas fruta y verdura, por lo que tener carencias es casi imposible.

La conforera que preguntaba por las avellanas se puede tomar las que quiera, son un alimento genial, no engordan y dan mucha energia.

Me habre dejado algo pero creo que ya esta bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## AMSierra (5 Nov 2015)

Hoy en día se puede dejar de comer azúcares cuando un único jodido yogur de macedonia (que encima dicen que es sano) tiene 14 gramos de azúcar?


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Nov 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Hoy en día se puede dejar de comer azúcares cuando un único jodido yogur de macedonia (que encima dicen que es sano) tiene 14 gramos de azúcar?



Pues si huyendo de todo lo envasado. El carnicero, el pescatero y el frutero es su hamijo.

Lo mas complicado es distinguir lo que te dan en restaurantes, pero yo lo tengo claro. Menu siempre o arroz, o ensaladas, carnes o pescado, y me zampo todas las patatas fritas, incluso de algunos compañeros que no las toman porque estan gordetes. Ayer hasta consegui tomarme una horchata sin azucar ni edulcorantes. Riquisima.

Eso si tienes que ir siempre preguntando, pero te acostumbras.


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Nov 2015)

Dudas: alguien sabe si los huevos camperos del mercadona, pollo que comen cereales, se diferencian en algo de los otros?

Son buenas las latas de caballa y sardinas como fuente de omega 3?


----------



## Pat Garrett (6 Nov 2015)

Me apunto a lo de las latas de caballa, sardina y demás. Me interesa.

Por cierto, dato curioso ayer en el mercadona. Flanes de la misma marca:

Flan de huevo tradicional: 30 gr de azúcar por cada 100 gramos
Flan de huevo sin azúcar añadido: 7 gr de azúcar por cada 100 gramos

Eché a la cesta los últimos, y sí que es verdad que tienen un sabor menos potente, pero qué leches, casi 5 veces menos de azúcar.


----------



## angek (6 Nov 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Dudas: alguien sabe si los huevos camperos del mercadona, pollo que comen cereales, se diferencian en algo de los otros?
> 
> Son buenas las latas de caballa y sardinas como fuente de omega 3?



Lo son. 

La grasa del pescado una de las mayores fuentes de omega 3. Los mencionados son pescado azul, o sea, muy rico en grasa. 

Podríamos debatir sobre el hecho de que sean de lata. Aquí hay controversia sobre si el proceso desnaturaliza mucho, si el pescado es de buena calidad o si el enlatado añade más BPA's de la cuenta por ser un producto graso 

(https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisfenol_A)

Servidor prefiere el pescado fresco. Disfruto preparándolo, comiéndolo y aprovecho las raspas y cuerpos para hacerme surimi casero. Bueno, en realidad sólo lo hice una vez y se lo acabó comiendo mi perra.

De todas formas, no me falta una lata de sardinas en casa. 

En todo caso mucho más recomendable para disponer de estos ácidos grasos que tomar un alimento suplementado, como la mencionada Puleva Omega 3 o cualquier fuente vegetal. 

Edit: Hay un par de webs que me tienen enganchado por la sensación de neutralidad a la hora de buscar alimentos y su contenido. 

Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis

Y 

Independent Analysis on Supplements & Nutrition | Examine.com


Para este tipo de dudas son tremendas. Yo las uso hasta el hartazgo. A mi mujer la tengo frita.


----------



## Qui (6 Nov 2015)

Entro a dar las gracias otra vez. 
Adrenocromo y compañía, habéis logrado al abrir el hilo y contando vuestras experiencias que sin cambiar ningún hábito alimentario más que dejar las harinas y sustituir azúcar por miel esté bajando de peso como si hiciera una dieta de lo más exagerado. Cae un kilo o más a la semana y yo no soy estricto en absoluto.
Ya llevo 10 kilos perdidos y empecé unos días después del principio del hilo con lo que dentro de un semana o así llevaré dos meses.
No hecho de menos el pan, pastas, bollos y derivados para nada aunque he tomado algún dulce en fin de semana. Los kilos que cojo o no bajo el fin de semana si me paso mucho se van en los siguientes dos días de la semana posterior...
El hambre entre horas ha casi desaparecido y también noto que cuando como me encuentro saciado antes que antes y esta sensación de saciedad dura mucho más.
De verdad que esto es increíble. 
Tanto a mi cuñada (hígado graso y sobrepeso) como a mi padre (problemas cardiacos, sobrepeso y nada de movilidad) se lo he recomendado por salud y están sorprendidos porque los resultados son muy parecidos a los míos y eso que mi padre casi no se mueve del sofá.
Animaos que no os vais a arrepentir.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Nov 2015)

Qui dijo:


> Entro a dar las gracias otra vez.
> Adrenocromo y compañía, habéis logrado al abrir el hilo y contando vuestras experiencias que sin cambiar ningún hábito alimentario más que dejar las harinas y sustituir azúcar por miel esté bajando de peso como si hiciera una dieta de lo más exagerado. Cae un kilo o más a la semana y yo no soy estricto en absoluto.
> Ya llevo 10 kilos perdidos y empecé unos días después del principio del hilo con lo que dentro de un semana o así llevaré dos meses.
> No hecho de menos el pan, pastas, bollos y derivados para nada aunque he tomado algún dulce en fin de semana. Los kilos que cojo o no bajo el fin de semana si me paso mucho se van en los siguientes dos días de la semana posterior...
> ...



Como me alegra leer estos comentarios :Aplauso:

A ver si nos lee algún médico o algo ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Nov 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Como me alegra leer estos comentarios :Aplauso:
> 
> A ver si nos lee algún médico o algo ::



Diran que somos una secta satanica y que venimos a follarnos a sus hijas y comernos a sus hijos o viceversa je je.

Cualquier dia tocan a la puerta y son los de panrico que vienen a darnos hostias hasta en el carnet de identidad.

Hablando en serio, ahora uno se da cuenta cuantas mentiras nos hemos tragado durante años en el tema de nutricion, y cuantos espabilados haciendo caja a cuenta del sobrepeso y la salud de la poblacion.


----------



## el cura (6 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues si huyendo de todo lo envasado. El carnicero, el pescatero y el frutero es su hamijo.



Huyendo absolutamente de todo. Incluso la leche del café de máquina de mi trabajo pone que tiene un 14% de azúcar. Así que aunque pongas a 0 (que no lo hace nadie) el controlador de azúcar de la máquina te metes un buen trago de azúcar (el café solo es imbebible).

No entiendo para que coño le meten azúcar a la leche en polvo.

Pero bueno, eso que me ahorro, antes visitaba un par de veces la máquina que a final de mes son unos eurillos.


----------



## Johnny Drama (6 Nov 2015)

Café solo con miel y ya si quieres cacao...


----------



## el cura (6 Nov 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Café solo con miel y ya si quieres cacao...



Yo el café en casa lo hago añadiendo una cucharada de canela en la cafetera italiana y, posteriormente, batiendo el café que sale con unos 100gr de mantequilla.

Sale buena.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Nov 2015)

Yo tengo gallinas, un estanque con truchas, arboles frutales y 2 chanchos en mi terraza...solo me falta un terrenito para cosecharme el pienso de mis animalitos...a ver si encuentro semillas ecológicas de maíz y centeno...


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Nov 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Café solo con miel y ya si quieres cacao...



Eso mas cacao en agua caliente y a los 10 minutos parece que te han metido un cohete por el culo. Espectacular desayuno. A media mañana algo de proteina.


----------



## angek (6 Nov 2015)

el cura dijo:


> Yo el café en casa lo hago añadiendo una cucharada de canela en la cafetera italiana y, posteriormente, batiendo el café que sale con unos 100gr de mantequilla.
> 
> Sale buena.



Jojo. 

¿Conoce usted el té tibetano?

¿Y el Bulletproof Coffee?


----------



## Diliana (6 Nov 2015)

Buenas burbumoris!

Yo hace dias que queria entrar para dar las gracias a todos. Yo al final me decidi por una vida mas paleo porque tengo algunas intolerancias alimentarias (a la lactosa intolerancia MUY alta desde bebé, soja, trigo, ...), un sobrepeso de unos 7 kilos (pero muy molestos y dificiles de bajar), hinchazon y malestar, vamos que me encontraba nada bien a pesar de que hago deporte a diario (y de toda la vida). 

En cinco semanas, casi cinco quilos. Las dos primeras semanas me costo un poco el tema del ayuno por la manana. Pero ahora ya voy mejor y me siento bien. 

Redescubrir el placer de comer porque tienes hambre y no porque toca. La ceremonia de la cena me encanta, comer bien y sentirme bien. Hacia mucho tiempo que tras la cena no me sentia ligera.

Para vuestro regocijo, os tengo que decir que me habeis ayudado mas que la seccion de un gran hospital de Bruselas dedicado al sobrepeso y a la obesidad. Me cogieron en su programa por mi historial pasado (pero siempre presente) de bulimia nerviosa, no tanto por el exceso de peso. Pero me cebaban con las 5 comidas. Intentare subir el programa que me pusieron.

Animar a ello a la gente que tiene ansiedad por comer a causa de estres, preocupaciones, trabajo, familia, ... Ahogar las penas en la comida agrava las cosas y este tipo de pautas paleo ayuda a no caer en el atracon nervioso.

Eso si, tengo que decir que las clases de GRIT (Le Mills) no las aguanto bien. Rauxa, me espero a que me habitue un poco mas? 

Que no caiga el hilo! Gracias burbuuuuuuus.



P.D. Offtopic: Rauxa que piensas de los programas de Le Mills?


----------



## el cura (6 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> Jojo.
> 
> ¿Conoce usted el té tibetano?
> 
> ¿Y el Bulletproof Coffee?



El té tibetano no... ahora googleo.

El bulletproof coffee es basicamente lo que hago yo sin canela y añadiendo aceite de coco, ¿no?. Alguna vez lo he hecho así, pero el sabor del aceite de coco no me acaba de convencer, además de ser muy caro.


----------



## Jorkomboi (6 Nov 2015)

el cura dijo:


> Yo el café en casa lo hago añadiendo una cucharada de canela en la cafetera italiana y, posteriormente, batiendo el café que sale con unos 100gr de mantequilla.
> 
> Sale buena.



¿100gr de mantequilla? :8: O sea que ¿mezclas el contenido total de la cafetera con esos 100gr de mantequilla?, ¿y de cuantas tazas es la cafetera si puede saberse?.


----------



## angek (6 Nov 2015)

el cura dijo:


> El té tibetano no... ahora googleo.
> 
> El bulletproof coffee es basicamente lo que hago yo sin canela y añadiendo aceite de coco, ¿no?. Alguna vez lo he hecho así, pero el sabor del aceite de coco no me acaba de convencer, además de ser muy caro.



En realidad, al creador se le va un poco la olla con eso. 

-Tiene que ser café de puta madre ecológico y de una parte concreta del mundo, con un análisis muy riguroso y sin toxinas. Vamos un 1% o menos del café disponible.
-La mantequilla debe ser de pasto. Otro tanto difícil. Pero estoy de acuerdo. La Kerrygold la venden en el Carrefour de mi ciudad. 
-En lugar de aceite de coco, usar aceite de triglicéridos de cadena media. En realidad, ni eso. Un tipo de refinado que sólo tenga el carbón-8 de éste. Eso ya sí que es chungo de encontrar. 

Este aceite, por cierto, no sabe a nada. Es pura grasa saturada al 100%, como el ghee. 


Este preparado lo tomo no muy habitualmente y no le añado 4 cucharadas de mantequilla, sino que peso el equivalente a un vaso de leche, unos 10 gramos. y una cucharadita del aceite MCT (medium chain triglycerides), que no está muy caro en cualquier tienda de suplementos o herbolarios. 

Debo decir que te pone como una puta moto durante muchas horas. Ahí es cuando aprendí lo que hace la grasa en el cuerpo como combustible. 

Millones de chavales rutadelbakaladers fliparían con este brebaje. 

Pero, compadre, 100 gramos de mantequilla es ya otro nivel.

Edit: Un vídeo de una capulla hacíendose uno.

How to make Bulletproof Coffee - YouTube


----------



## el cura (6 Nov 2015)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> ¿100gr de mantequilla? :8: O sea que ¿mezclas el contenido total de la cafetera con esos 100gr de mantequilla?, ¿y de cuantas tazas es la cafetera si puede saberse?.



Unas 2 tazas.

Acabo de llegar del super, me he comprado 3 rulos de 250 gramos de mantequilla para esta semana.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Nov 2015)

Diliana dijo:


> Buenas burbumoris!
> 
> Yo hace dias que queria entrar para dar las gracias a todos. Yo al final me decidi por una vida mas paleo porque tengo algunas intolerancias alimentarias (a la lactosa intolerancia MUY alta desde bebé, soja, trigo, ...), un sobrepeso de unos 7 kilos (pero muy molestos y dificiles de bajar), hinchazon y malestar, vamos que me encontraba nada bien a pesar de que hago deporte a diario (y de toda la vida).
> 
> ...



No conocía estos programas. No inventan nada, pero todo lo que sea intensidad + variedad es lo que mas te servirá. Y si además son movimientos funcionales (o sea, no analíticos), perfecto. Y estos programas cumplen estos requisitos, así que perfecto.

Otra cosa es el nivel de las clases y tu nivel. Son clases que duran mucho y si tu intentas rendir a un nivel muy intenso, te pasará factura. A más intensidad menor duración del entreno.

Yo por ejemplo hago sesiones de como mucho 15'. En 15' tengo capacidad de rendir al 100% de mi capacidad. Si la sesión dura más ya no voy al 100%.
Que es mejor?
15' al 100%
o 
30' al 80%

Desde el punto de vista de salud, de condición física, de quemar más..es mejor la primera opción.
Eso no significa que no esté bien hacer un día 1 hora de trote cochinero, una sesión de spinning o una sesión de zumba. Pero entenderás que 1 hora de zumba, aunque tu hagas lo máximo que puedas en esos 60 minutos, nunca será tanto como hacer el mismo tipo de clase sólo 15'. 
O sea, no bases tu entreno en el "cardio Crónico" ni en sesiones tipo aerobic, zumba, spinning...pq tu cuerpo se acostumbra rápido a este tipo de estímulos y al final te estancas.

TE recomiendo esta plataforma: www.mhunters.com 
Si no lo han cambiado: tienes varias sesiones gratis y luego la cuota es de unos 39 euros al año. O sea, unos 3 euros y poco al mes.
Entrenamientos interválicos de alta intensidad, acorde a nuestra forma de funcionar. Pocos minutos pero a tope. Yo llevo 3 años entrenando con esta plataforma y no he repetido ningún entreno.

Aprovecha los entrenos gratis y verás


----------



## sada (6 Nov 2015)

el cura dijo:


> unas 2 tazas.
> 
> Acabo de llegar del super, me he comprado 3 rulos de 250 gramos de mantequilla para esta semana.



ya podríais poner unas fotos de esa mantequilla que comprais...y de esa receta de café y mantequilla


----------



## el cura (7 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> ya podríais poner unas fotos de esa mantequilla que comprais...y de esa receta de café y mantequilla



La mantequilla que compro habitualmente es la Vrai, una francesa, que es la unica ecologica que hay en el simply de a lado de mi casa.

A veces no quedan y me compro la asturiana, que no sera ecologica pero no me como mucho la cabeza y a nivel de sabor es igual. 

En cuanto a la receta... No tiene micho misterio (que si lo tuviera no me iba a poner a kas 7 AM con ello). Mantequilla al gusto, una taza de cafe solo y a la batidora. Brum brum brum y otra vez a la taza.

Tengo que decir que yo hago bastante ejercicio... Para empezar diariamente 10kms andando porque voy y vengo del trabajo y gimnasio andando... Y 6 dias de gimnasio semanales (3 dias de fuerza de basicos y 3 dias crossfit durillos)... Porque vamos 100gr de mantequilla son 700kcal... Que me direis que las calorias no importan y estoy de acuerdo... hasta cierto punto.


----------



## guaxx (7 Nov 2015)

Ayer hice un pequeño experimento con mi padre diabético tipo 2 que se pincha insulina a diario y vengo a contároslo 8:

El camina 10-12 km diarios pero esta semana no se puede mover mucho por una pequeña intervención quirúrgica, así que tiene las glucemias por las nubes, entre 250-300

Empecé la noche del miércoles por pedirle que no comiese pan junto al pescado y ensalada que tenía para cenar. El jueves en vez del vaso de leche desnatada y los panes tostados con margarina que desayuna, le hice dos huevos revueltos y dos horas antes de comer le di un quesito light de los que suele merendar y 4 nueces. Para comer vedura y carne sin pan, y a la cena lo mismo. 

Pues los resultados fueron sorprendentes:

- La media en ayunas de los 5 días después de la intervención era se 260 y tras no tocar el pan bajó a 216

- Antes de comer era de 280 y bajó a 170
- Antes de cenar era de 288 y bajó a 195

Hoy a vuelto a su desayuno habitual y los niveles han vuelto a nivel de los 300 antes de comer. 

Y su respuesta aún viendo que funciona ha sido: "Qué coño voy a desayunar?" Y "yo no sé comer sin pan"


----------



## Nuts (7 Nov 2015)

Yo tambien llevo casi desde que salió el hilo haciendo este tipo de dieta. Casi mes y medio desde que empecé.

En mi caso no he adelgazado nada, sospecho que se han repartido los michelines que tenía en musculo; no me he medido la cintura ni nada empírico, pero lo veo en el espejo y en la necesidad del cinturón; un poco antes de empezar a restringir harinas y azúcares, empecé a hacer bastante deporte, cosa poco habitual en mi; estoy de baja y saliendo de una fractura, por lo que estoy obligado a ello. De hecho, fué lo que me hizo empezar con ello, desde que me movía tanto, comía mucho pan en todas las comidas y todo el día tenía hambre. 

En la actualidad estoy haciendo entre 4 y 5 horas de natación a la semana y andando con muletas una hora y media cada día. Estoy en mi peso adecuado, 73 kg y 1.77 de altura, pero ya lo estaba antes. Tampoco soy muy estricto, como un plato de pasta, alcohol y algo de pan los fines de semana, y entre semana añado algo de arroz a algún estofado que hago, amén de comer 3 o 4 yogures endulzados con miel a la semana y queso de oveja o cabra de postre y utilizo harina de trigo en pocas cantidades para hacer rebozados.

Quizás la mayor diferencia con antes es que tengo mucha menos hambre, especialmente después de terminar natación.

Por cierto, os recomiendo el documental "fat head" que salió en respuesta al más famoso "supersize me" sobre las cadenas de fast food. El primero ya alertaba de los riesgos para la salud que llevaban los azúcares.


----------



## capital tali (7 Nov 2015)

Prueba con paleopan.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Nov 2015)

Dietas bajas en grasa. Has comido puras patraÃ±as. (Fat Head) - YouTube


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Nov 2015)

Nuts dijo:


> Yo tambien llevo casi desde que salió el hilo haciendo este tipo de dieta. Casi mes y medio desde que empecé.
> 
> En mi caso no he adelgazado nada, sospecho que se han repartido los michelines que tenía en musculo; no me he medido la cintura ni nada empírico, pero lo veo en el espejo y en la necesidad del cinturón; un poco antes de empezar a restringir harinas y azúcares, empecé a hacer bastante deporte, cosa poco habitual en mi; estoy de baja y saliendo de una fractura, por lo que estoy obligado a ello. De hecho, fué lo que me hizo empezar con ello, desde que me movía tanto, comía mucho pan en todas las comidas y todo el día tenía hambre.
> 
> ...



A la gente mayor no le cambias los habitos ni aunque se este muriendo. Si consiguieses quitarle de la dieta los cereales y meterle miel en vez de azucar verias mejoras notables.

Como ya te han dicho hazle un pan paleo. La receta que yo uso es mas sencilla:
Cuatro huevos, 150gr harina de almendra, 100gr mantequilla, una cucharada sopera de miel. Se bate el huevo y demas con un sobre de levadura y a un molde alargado con papel de horno.

Horno a 150 grados y hasta que se dore y se pinche y este hecho.


----------



## sada (8 Nov 2015)

bueno igual si le da pan de panadería de centeno integral, que lleve solo harina, masa madre y sal...


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Nov 2015)

Bueno, tras un mes sin azucares eefinados, harinas, cereales (salvo en algún caso puntual) he notado y noto lo siguiente:
-Por un lado la bajada de peso. En mi caso no es mucha, pero su que es verdad que estoy ahora "definido" debido al gran volumen de entrenos que tengo.
-Mayor masa muscular
-Mucha mas energía, mucho menos cansancio, mucho mejor humor y digamos optimismo. Esto afecta de una forma brutal(a favor claro) tanto a mi vida laboral, social y deportiva.
-Ya no tengo ni pizca de ganas de dulces, pan ni demás sucedáneos. Ahora en vez de darme ganas de una palmerita, me apetece unas tajadas de queso, o un puñado de frutos secos, una buena cucharada de miel, frutas, o un café con miel.

A nivel deportivo es donde mas lo he notado, en diciembre tengo una maratón trail. Los entrenos los saco bien hacia adelante, son entrenos mucho mas eficientes y productivos y un detalle muy importante, la recuperación de los días duros de entrenos como es correr +20 km por montaña, es muy muy rápida y completa, es decir, que no me tiro una semana entera sin poder moverme. Al día siguiente fresco y a seguir.

Espero que OS sirva de algo. No heentrado en el tema paleo ya que de eso no va el hilo, solo del tema azucares y harinas


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Nov 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Bueno, tras un mes sin azucares eefinados, harinas, cereales (salvo en algún caso puntual) he notado y noto lo siguiente:
> -Por un lado la bajada de peso. En mi caso no es mucha, pero su que es verdad que estoy ahora "definido" debido al gran volumen de entrenos que tengo.
> -Mayor masa muscular
> *-Mucha mas energía, mucho menos cansancio, mucho mejor humor y digamos optimismo. Esto afecta de una forma brutal(a favor claro) tanto a mi vida laboral, social y deportiva.*
> ...



Sobre lo que he marcado en negrita, lo que comentas del buen humor, la energía y el optimismo, sólo comentar que yo he notado algo muy parecido a lo que describes. Claro que ya no sé hasta qué punto tiene que ver con lo que como o es una impresión, o que si de repente me empiezan a ir mejor las cosas y me encuentro mejor, a lo mejor lo estoy asociando a la comida cuando en realidad no tiene nada que ver... :

También podría ser que al juntarnos en grupo (en este post) y cantar las alabanzas de esta forma de comer, pues nos creamos una especie de "efecto de grupo" y nos animamos y relacionamos cosas buenas que nos pasan con la forma de comer...

Sea como sea, yo "curiosamente" desde que empecé a quitar harinas/azúcares (y lo he hecho básicamente metiendo grasa, porque yo ya comía mucha verdura y fruta fresca), me pasa lo mismo, me noto más energía, me ha cambiado el carácter de pesimista a optimista (yo que siempre he dicho que un pesimista es un optimista bien informado) y me va mejor en mi vida profesional y personal (mucho mejor ¿será Mariano? :. 

¿Será autosugestión? ¿Será que hago más deporte? ¿Será la alimentación? ¿Será que mi imagen ha mejorado mucho (aspecto físico) y eso repercute en mis relaciones sociales? ¿Será que no he parado de mejorar profesional y personalmente y lo achaco a eso cuando no tiene que ver?

¿O será que se cumple el aforismo latino "mens sana in corpore sano?

¿O una combinación de todo lo anterior?


----------



## el cura (10 Nov 2015)

jeje, pues mi vida sigue siendo la misma mierda con esta dieta como con cualquier otra. Haciendo deporte como.... bueno, llevo 10 años haciendo algún tipo de deporte casi diario así que no puedo comparar.


----------



## sada (10 Nov 2015)

Cardio en ayunas es lo que mejor me va...pero a veces cuesta levantarse temprano


----------



## Zarpín (10 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> Cardio en ayunas es lo que mejor me va...pero a veces cuesta levantarse temprano



¿No es peligroso hacer deporte en ayunas?, pregunto.
¿No te puede dar un bajón o algo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Nov 2015)

Zarpín dijo:


> ¿No es peligroso hacer deporte en ayunas?, pregunto.
> ¿No te puede dar un bajón o algo?



Si eres consumidor habitual de azucar y harinas si.

Si no tienes los habituales picos de azucar-insulina tampoco tienes eso que se llama 'bajon'


----------



## MarioBroh (10 Nov 2015)

Me va a pasar como con el afeitado clásico. Me vais a convencer joputas. jeje


----------



## Johnny Drama (11 Nov 2015)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Me va a pasar como con el afeitado clásico. Me vais a convencer joputas. jeje



Yo estoy en esas dos guerras y encantado...


----------



## Rauxa (11 Nov 2015)

Zarpín dijo:


> ¿No es peligroso hacer deporte en ayunas?, pregunto.
> ¿No te puede dar un bajón o algo?



Justo ahora llego de hacer 15 kms de carrera en ayunas. Y sin problemas.
No puedes tener un bajón si antes no has tenido una subida (hablo de insulina). Así que nada de pájaras ni cosas de esas.
El cuerpo trabaja mejor sin comida en el estómago (tanto para entrenar como para hacer una actividad intelectual). Yo ayer cené bien, nutritivo, mi cuerpo ha descansado bien, durante la noche ha tenido gasolina para ir regenerando lo quemado durante el día y hoy me he levantado como nuevo y sin hambre. Me levanto, voy a cazar (me muevo, entreno) y ahora la recompensa es la comida. Estamos diseñados para:
- Primero movernos y luego comer.
Y el problema es que hoy día la gente:
- Primero come y luego se mueve. (el cuerpo tiene unos buenos almacenes de energía. No nos pasará nada por estar unas horitas sin comer, al contrario)

Un par de huevos duros, un tomate, jamoncito del bueno y alguna fruta y a trabajar :baba:

PD. os habéis fijado que las analíticas las hacemos en ayunas? Primero pq es cuando los valores de los marcadores son más reales (eso nos debería hacer pensar un poco). Y segundo, alguien se ha muerto por no desayunar para hacerse una analítica?

El comer es un estrés para nuestro cuerpo. Pero un estrés necesario. Si para pasar ese estrés lo que hacemos es aún estresar más el cuerpo (comiendo muchas veces y/o comiendo comida que nuestro cuerpo no tolera bien), es cuando iremos mal.
El cuerpo funciona mejor cuando no tiene nada en el estómago. Es su "modo natural". Obviamente hay que comer, pero si comemos cada 2-3 horas, a´si no hay forma humana de funcionar. Estamos continuamente digiriendo el puto yogur, la puta barrita energética, o la hojita verde de lechuga. 
El cuerpo tiene que estar muchas horas sin nada en el estómago para funcionar de forma eficiente. 

Hay que comer pocas veces, pero en cantidad. Estamos diseñados para comer cantidades ingentes pero pocas veces (yo como un par de veces al día, excepto algun dia como hoy, que desayuno. Comeré a las 16h, pero no mucho pq no tendré mucha hambre, y me haré una bien cenita. 
Para lo que no estamos diseñados es ni para comer cada 2-3 horas ni para comer alimentos procesados ni farinaceos.


----------



## Raullucu (11 Nov 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hay que comer pocas veces, pero en cantidad. Estamos diseñados para comer cantidades ingentes pero pocas veces (yo como un par de veces al día, excepto algun dia como hoy, que desayuno. Comeré a las 16h, pero no mucho pq no tendré mucha hambre, y me haré una bien cenita.
> Para lo que no estamos diseñados es ni para comer cada 2-3 horas ni para comer alimentos procesados ni farinaceos.



Rauxa, ¿alguna estrategia para conseguir comer mucha cantidad en pocas tomas? 

En mi caso hago 3 comidas, sin picar entre horas. Hasta ahí bien, pero quiero aumentar la kcal ingeridas diarias para intentar ganar peso y me ocurre que haciendo comidas muy copiosas luego estoy un buen rato incómodo con sensación de estar muy lleno. Lo noto sobre todo algún día que hago un ayuno 16/8, esas 8 horas estoy a reventar.


----------



## angek (11 Nov 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Rauxa, ¿alguna estrategia para conseguir comer mucha cantidad en pocas tomas?
> 
> En mi caso hago 3 comidas, sin picar entre horas. Hasta ahí bien, pero quiero aumentar la kcal ingeridas diarias para intentar ganar peso y me ocurre que haciendo comidas muy copiosas luego estoy un buen rato incómodo con sensación de estar muy lleno. Lo noto sobre todo algún día que hago un ayuno 16/8, esas 8 horas estoy a reventar.



Así estuve yo también hace tiempo. 

Llegué a la conclusión que reduciendo la proteína y aumentando la grasa lograba consumir más sin estar tan lleno. El problema se convirtió en uno de digestión, ya que la grasa dificultaba el proceso. 

Al final un equilibrio, reduciendo la ingesta de proteína, de líquidos y de (cuidado con esto) fibra. Aprovechaba el momento del ayuno para tomar más líquido. 

Y, por si acaso, no necesitamos una ingesta de proteínas muy grande. Si hay rotura de tejido por ejercicio de fuerza, requerimos suplementar, pero por lo demás, un 10% de macros no va mal -no ME fue mal-. Eso sí, un 10% de proteína de calidad. 

Edit: Calidad biológica, quiero decir. Con todo el perfil aminoacídico. No de fuentes incompletas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Nov 2015)

Zarpín dijo:


> ¿No es peligroso hacer deporte en ayunas?, pregunto.
> ¿No te puede dar un bajón o algo?



Me parece muy curiosa esta pregunta. Yo también me la hacía hasta hace relativamente poco. Y digo que me parece curioso, porque parece que lo más fácil sería probar, probar a ver qué pasa. Y sin embargo la gente tiene *miedo*, porque les han dicho que te pasa "algo".

Y es cierto que puede dar este tipo de bajón, si bienes muy raro incluso en gente que tiene el cuerpo acostumbrado a la vía metabólica de los hidratos, ya que habría que realizar un ejercicio extenuante que agotara las reservas de glucógeno del hígado. Es decir, al menos una hora a intensidad media.

La respuesta real: no pasa nada. Sobre todo en alguien que esté mínimamente entrenado en flexibilidad metabólica. Yo corro 10 km y luego 9km en bici en ayunas, tres días a la semana, antes de ir al trabajo. No noto ninguna sensación desagradable.

Imaginad que a lo largo de la evolución del ser humano, alguien llevara dos días sin comer (o tres, o cuatro), y no pudiera echarse una carrerita para cazar un animal, o caminar para encontrar unos frutos. Nos habríamos extinguido. Así que es imposible que no "podamos" hacer ejercicio sin haber comido...


----------



## Zarpín (11 Nov 2015)

Lo comentaba por que suelo tener la tensión un poco baja y no quisiera que me diera una pájara, o que fuese algo contraproducente o peligroso.
Pero todo es cuestión de experimentar, sobre todo estos días que estoy de vacaciones.
Gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Nov 2015)

Zarpín dijo:


> Lo comentaba por que suelo tener la tensión un poco baja y no quisiera que me diera una pájara, o que fuese algo contraproducente o peligroso.
> Pero todo es cuestión de experimentar, sobre todo estos días que estoy de vacaciones.
> Gracias por las aclaraciones.



Si no está tu cuerpo acostumbrado a sacar la energía de las grasas, es probable que te marees si el esfuerzo es intenso.


----------



## Zarpín (11 Nov 2015)

Pues habrá que ir poco a poco e ir escuchando lo que opina el cuerpo....


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Nov 2015)

Zarpín dijo:


> Pues habrá que ir poco a poco e ir escuchando lo que opina el cuerpo....



En un mes mas o menos lo deberias de poder hacer sin problemas.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Nov 2015)

No se si te ha dado una pajara, pero no es para tanto, sobre todo si puedes parar. Se te nubla todo, oyes como un pitido, te dan nauseas, te sientas y a los 5 minutos parado ya estas bien. No pasa nada, de hecho, se trata de que gracias a ese aviso, pares.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2015 at 21:20 ----------




sada dijo:


> Cardio en ayunas es lo que mejor me va...pero a veces cuesta levantarse temprano



A mi tambien. Me llevo a mi niño peludo de 6:30 a 7:15 a trotar y al volver a casa el desayuna como un tocino y yo solo me ducho.


----------



## sada (12 Nov 2015)

Zarpín dijo:


> ¿No es peligroso hacer deporte en ayunas?, pregunto.
> ¿No te puede dar un bajón o algo?



Por lo que he leído es como más grasa se quema.. eso si a baja intensidad., controlando las pulsaciones. hay mil estudios x ahí.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Nov 2015)

Bueno, se cumple el 1º mes sin azucar, pan ni lacteos.

Partia de 1,75m y 77 kg, a dia de hoy me muevo entre los 73 y 74kg, no soy estricto los fines de semana pero en general bastante fiel.

Lo mas llamativo es la desinflamacion de mi estomago, me he pasado 47 años con dolor de estomago y gases todos los dias de mi vida, y han desaparecido, por 1º vez mi estomago esta plano.

No paso hambre y el mono del azucar lo llevo echandole al cacao con cafe de la mañana una cucharadita de miel, al mediodia suelo tomar otra, y fin.

Intento tomar huevos, pero es curioso, siempre encuentro otros alimentos que tomar, de todas formas estoy elevando su ingesta a unos 8 a la semana.

Los fines de semana me permito alcohol, bebo vino tinto, una botella entre el viernes sabado y domingo, ni bebo cerveza, ni cubatas.

Mi nivel deportivo es bajo, pero nunca nulo, lo menos que hago es andar dos o tres km todos los dias, pero voy subiendo el nivel de entreno con dominadas y quiero empezar con algo de cardio muy suave, nada de running.

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Oscovita (13 Nov 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, se cumple el 1º mes sin azucar, pan ni lacteos.
> 
> Partia de 1,75m y 77 kg, a dia de hoy me muevo entre los 73 y 74kg, no soy estricto los fines de semana pero en general bastante fiel.
> 
> ...



Mi caso es igual al tuyo excepto el deportillo que haces. Problemas estomacales y gases, hinchazon. Lo que me sucedes es que aprovecho para decir que he cogido mas de tres kilos en casi un mes que me he dejado llevar y como de todo , azucar excepto alcohol que mas o menos me he mantenido tomando solo dos dias, uno de ellos un pedo interesante.

Quicir que, he pasado de todo esto y ha sido brutal lo que hacen las harinas y el azucar todos los dias sin control.

Este finde tengo eventos pero el Lunes me he propuesto volver a las andadas para bien aun con las navidades y compromisos por medio e informare. Esto de "abandonarme" ha sido a conciencia y a modo de experimento ya que me ha pasado mas veces pero esta vez queria ver que me sucedia si me ponia fino sin cortarme de nada durante un tiempo y el resultado es asombroso he ganado tres kilos o cuatro desde el puente del Pilar un mes.

Creo que ya lo tenian claro los conforeros y yo un poco pero vamos que la confirmacion es absoluta por mi parte....ESTE HILO VALE UN POTOSÍ.


Un saludo.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, se cumple el 1º mes sin azucar, pan ni lacteos.
> 
> Partia de 1,75m y 77 kg, a dia de hoy me muevo entre los 73 y 74kg, no soy estricto los fines de semana pero en general bastante fiel.
> 
> ...



Ya veis que no son pocos los testimonios como este.
Yo soy entrenador personal online y no son pocas las personas que se ponen en contacto a mi para que les entrene. Y de paso me dicen: "¿ me podrías ayudar en el tema alimentación? Es que yo ya como bien, pero a ver si me puedes dar algún consejo"

Y yo lo primero que les digo es: "si tienes un sobrepeso de 15 kgs es que algo no estás haciendo bien. ¿puede ser que algo de lo que crees que estás haciendo bien seguramente no esté tan bien?

El último me dijo que el desayuno era lo único que hacía 100% bien. A saber:
- leche desnatada
- tostaditas con mermelada light + margarina light
- 4 galletas integrales.
::

Yo no soy dietista y por tanto no configuro dietas ni obviamente no creo en lo de contar calorías. 
Pero soy consciente (y aquí me tiro piedras encima de mi tejado), que lo más importante de caras a poder adelgazar, es la alimentación. (seguramente en un 80%, muy por delante del entrenamiento).
Con el entrenamiento, hacemos el cuerpo más fuerte y por tanto que el metabolismo se haga más rápido, pero vamos, que una persona sedentaria que coma 100% bien, estará delgada (no será muy fuerte, ni muy resistencia), pero no estará obesa.

Así que me veo con la obligatoriedad moral de pautar el tema alimentario. Mi trabajo tengo para cambiar el chip de lo que se considera oficialmente como una alimentación sana (no os podéis imaginar lo que la gente consume de pan, pastas, cereales, alimentos light...).
Me dicen: "Coñooooooooo que no como grasa y peso 20 kgs de máaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas. ¡¡¡¡Cómo puede ser?!!!!

Y yo pienso: no será por los cocos ni aguacates ni jamoncito del bueno...

Así que intento cambiar poco a poco los hábito. El cliente ese del desayuno de las tostaditas y galletitas integrales, simplemente le cambié el desayuno (y el resto que lo mantuviera). Empezó a desayunar café colo, con un par de frutas + puñado de frutos secos y 1 huevo duro.
Resultado? en una semana, vio que a media mañana ya no tenía esa hambre (antes se comía su buen bocadillo). Así que ahora no desayuna bocadillo (ya hemos eliminado otra cosa, casi sin querer y no pq yo se lo haya dicho sino pq él mismo ya ha visto que anda más saciado). Y si tiene hambre le digo que se coma un yogur de cooperativa ecológico entero con algo de miel o solo (tolera bien los lácteos).

En 1 mes y poco ya ha perdido 4 kilos (muchos son de simple hinchazón y retención de líquidos. 
Y el tio se piensa que es gracias a los super entrenos que se casca 

En fin, mucha paciencia, pero este hilo es para que los "ejpertos" y ahí pongo tanto a endocrinos como dietistas, le echen una ojeada, para ver por donde les da el aire.
Pero mucho me temo que la mayoría ya lo saben y aquí simplemente se trata de bailar al ritmo de la industria farmacéutica y alimentaria.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Nov 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya veis que no son pocos los testimonios como este.
> Yo soy entrenador personal online y no son pocas las personas que se ponen en contacto a mi para que les entrene. Y de paso me dicen: "¿ me podrías ayudar en el tema alimentación? Es que yo ya como bien, pero a ver si me puedes dar algún consejo"
> 
> Y yo lo primero que les digo es: "si tienes un sobrepeso de 15 kgs es que algo no estás haciendo bien. ¿puede ser que algo de lo que crees que estás haciendo bien seguramente no esté tan bien?
> ...



Claro tu opinión no tiene ningún interés personal ni nada, es por amor.::


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2015)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro tu opinión no tiene ningún interés personal ni nada, es por amor.::



Llevo casi 5000 mensajes en este foro.
No creo que nadie pueda decirme que estoy aquí para venderme.
Al contrario; muchos de los foreros que desde que están leyendo este hilo han visto resultados, seguro que se están maldeciendo del dinero gastado en productos light, pastillas, cremitas... Y todo tan simple como dejar harinas y azúcares.
Como en muchas cosas en esta vida, para conseguirlas, no hace falta pagarlas. Simplemente basta con estar algo bien informado.

Si estoy en este foro desde 2008, leyendo y escribiendo es porqué he aprendido muchas cosas gracias a él y a cambio tb puedo ayudar a otros muchos foreros (creo que debería ser la filosofía de todo foro -intercambio de opiniones, ideas, conocimiento...).

Por suerte para mi y para la mayoría de profesionales de cualquier ámbito, siempre habrá un % de la población, que no se empana y que ahora mismo se está metiendo entre pecho y espalda un bocadillo o cereales integrales fitness K, viendo como su sobrepeso de 20 kilos, está ahí.

Para los demásn tan sencillo como leer de arriba abajo este hilo, y ahorrarse dinero, dolores de cabeza y ganar en salud.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Nov 2015)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro tu opinión no tiene ningún interés personal ni nada, es por amor.::



Vaya comentario...ouch!!

Supongo que el señor Rauxa tiene acciones de cocoteras reunidas, S.A. no te jode. Y el tendero del barrio le guarda un 3% de cada kilo de almendras jeje. (Modo ironic off)

El gran cachondeo de todo esto es que aqui no sale ganando ninguna industria ni ningun dietista cuentacalorias...porque el concepto es simple de cojones.

De simple que es la gente no se lo cree... pasa de azucar y harinas y come grasa buena.

Lo que es hacer un mes la prueba y flipar es todo uno.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2015 at 10:46 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Llevo casi 5000 mensajes en este foro.
> No creo que nadie pueda decirme que estoy aquí para venderme.
> Al contrario; muchos de los foreros que desde que están leyendo este hilo han visto resultados, seguro que se están maldeciendo del dinero gastado en productos light, pastillas, cremitas... Y todo tan simple como dejar harinas y azúcares.
> Como en muchas cosas en esta vida, para conseguirlas, no hace falta pagarlas. Simplemente basta con estar algo bien informado.
> ...



No nos engañes...que tienes un tanto de guijuelo directo y otro de los campos de olivo de Jaen.

Quieres pasar a la gente al lado oscuro para que coma mas fruta, verdura, carne y grasa. Eres el demonio jejeje.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya comentario...ouch!!
> 
> Supongo que el señor Rauxa tiene acciones de cocoteras reunidas, S.A. no te jode. Y el tendero del barrio le guarda un 3% de cada kilo de almendras jeje. (Modo ironic off)
> 
> ...



Pues no creas que no estoy moviendo hilos para encontrar algún chanchullo.... El otro día hice números de lo que me gasto en aceite del bueno, frutos secos, jamón ibérico y no es barato no... :rolleye:


----------



## sada (13 Nov 2015)

llevo una semana tomando pan, medio sandwich a media mañana ..nos lo traen con el café y luego pan para cenar eso si ecológico de centeno..pero lo de la mañana me está matando.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Nov 2015)

Rauxa, puede ser que te conozca, ahora que dices que eres entrenador online.

Yo le estoy muy agradecído a Rauxa, Karlos Smith y Adecromo


----------



## potatosalsa (14 Nov 2015)

Aqui voy yo. 
Tres semanas a piñón. Nada de azúcares, harinas, legumbres, ni lácteos. 
He bajado de 80 a 77,5 kg.
Parece ser que los lácteos eran el origen de una flema que tenía constantemente en la garganta. Que alivio.
Arrastro una lumbalgia y me he animado a hacer un poco de ejercicio diario después de mucho tiempo de inactividad. Respiro mejor.
Imposible quitar el vino tinto en la comida del mediodía.

Plátano, kaki, batata, ¿son aceptables?


----------



## capital tali (14 Nov 2015)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Aqui voy yo.
> Tres semanas a piñón. Nada de azúcares, harinas, legumbres, ni lácteos.
> He bajado de 80 a 77,5 kg.
> Parece ser que los lácteos eran el origen de una flema que tenía constantemente en la garganta. Que alivio.
> ...



El platano verde siempre, el "normal" depende de como lo tomes de maduro es mas o menos dulce, por lo que no deberías abusar, y sobre todo no tomar uno cada poco pues descontrolas el azucar en sangre. Lo mismo, o peor, para el kaki, que no deja de ser una golosina natural. La batata es de asimilación mucho mas lenta, por lo que no te debería de dar problemas.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (15 Nov 2015)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro tu opinión no tiene ningún interés personal ni nada, es por amor.::



He leido mucho a Rauxa con temas de alimentación, etc., coincidimos en un 80% en la misma opinión (yo soy más estricto que él, p.e. 0 carbos incluyen frutas), y es la primera vez que me entero que se dedica a esto... Nunca le he visto sacar partido. No creo que su opinión sea falsa por dedicarse a eso.


----------



## KinderWeno (15 Nov 2015)

Bueno, en mi caso mes y medio evitando comer azucares y harinas refinadas, pongo el resultado a continuación.

Como lo hacía con el objetivo de la
salud y no de bajar peso, ya que una cosa va ligada a la otra en este caso, no me pesé antes de empezar, craso error, ya que no sé exactamente lo que he adelgazado. Aunque aproximadamente puedo hacerme una idea, antes del verano me pesé y eran 98, algo adelgacé porque lo notaba, así que mas o menos debía andar en torno a los 96 kg. Mido 1,86.

- A las 3 semanas bajé a 91,7 kg
- La cuarta semana 90,7 kg
- Quinta semana 90,5 kg
- Sexta semana 89,6 kg

La explicación al mantenimiento del peso de la quinta semana es que estuve fuera trabajando a tope, comiendo bocadillo casi a diario y mal cenando. También decir que hay dos o tres comidas a la semana en las que como "prohibido", por ejemplo pizza, cada semana cae un plato de arroz, lentejas.... lo único que no he vuelto a tocar es el azucar y el pan.

Todo esto sin pasar hambre, aunque reconozco que todavia hay cosas que no sé si son buenas (por ejemplo unos choricillos del mencabrona, a saber si llevarán azúcares o cualquier mierda que no salga en la etiqueta). Antes me cascaba tranquilamente una barra de pan al día, y las chocolatinas eran mis hamijas, ahora lo son las almendras. He dejado de roncar y estoy mas activo, no me entra la típica morriña después de comer como cuando me habia zampado un platazo de pasta.

Quiero dar las gracias a Adrenocromo, Karlos Smith, Rauxa y varios foreros más por toda la informacion aportada, eso vale su peso en oro.

Seguiremos informando de la evolución en unas semanas.

PD: Siento si falta alguna tilde, estoy desde el móvil.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Nov 2015)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Bueno, en mi caso mes y medio evitando comer azucares y harinas refinadas, pongo el resultado a continuación.
> 
> Como lo hacía con el objetivo de la
> salud y no de bajar peso, ya que una cosa va ligada a la otra en este caso, no me pesé antes de empezar, craso error, ya que no sé exactamente lo que he adelgazado. Aunque aproximadamente puedo hacerme una idea, antes del verano me pesé y eran 98, algo adelgacé porque lo notaba, así que mas o menos debía andar en torno a los 96 kg. Mido 1,86.
> ...



De nada.

Se parece mucho a la evolución que yo noté.

Yo, un año después, no he recuperado peso (he ganado músculo, porque he seguido adelgazando, pero sin perder peso). Mi peso oscila unos 1,5 - 1 kg arriba o abajo según coma más estricto o menos.

Un saludo


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2015)

y la pasta integral? q opináis?


----------



## Rauxa (16 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> y la pasta integral? q opináis?



Para mí, el alimento integral tiene dos cosas; una buena y otra mala:

Buena: estamos ingiriendo más nutrientes; más vitaminas y más minerales. Con lo cual, vamos más nutridos, más saciados y además la insulina no se dispara tan rápidamente.

Mala: el alimento integral, significa que ingerimos todo el grano entero (germen, endospermo, y el salvado) y es aquí donde hay más antinutrientes y lo que nos sienta mal.

O sea:
El integral no hace que adelgacemos más. Nos sacia más, nos nutre más, pero a la par nos puede sentar peor.

Por esto, en los últimos tiempos han aparecido las variantes sin gluten (proteina del cereal). De alguna forma van afinando la puntería, mal les pese.

Primero era el cereal tal cual, luego el integral y ahora, viendo que el integral tp adelgaza (que es la gran preocupación de la mayoría), salen con el cereal sin gluten (que para mí sería mejor opción, dentro de lo malo de comer cereales).

En el año 1992 aprox se recomendaba comer 12-15 raciones de cereales al día.
2000: 6-9 raciones al dia
2010: 4-6 raciones al día
Actualmente: muchos dietistas instan a no poner los cereales en la base de nuestra alimentación.

Y es que el quid de la cuestión no es:
Cereales refinados Vs Cereales integrales
o
Cereales refinados Vs cereales sin gluten

El estudio sería
CEREALES (da igual el tipo) Vs NO CEREALES
Aquí está el meollo. Es mejor comer cereales o no comerlos? Pues resulta que no interesa dicho estudio... :rolleye:


Hace un tiempo apareció un estudio (portada en todos los medios de comunicación), en los que se investigaba sobre el desayuno de los escolares.
Se comparó:
Bocadillo Vs Bollería.
Ganador? El pan. (estudio pagado por el gremio de panaderos, of course)
Y el desayuno de frutas? Y el de frutas + frutos secos? Y el de frutos secos? Y el no desayuno? Y el desayuno de tenedor y cuchillo?

Aquí ya somos mayorcitos, pero nos la van a colar a la mínima que puedan.

La gente que come mucho embutido tb come mucho pan. Pues el pan debería ser una variable a tener en cuenta. Pues no.
Tema tabú. El pan no se toca.


----------



## etorkizun (17 Nov 2015)

Entro por aquí para leer estas 100 páginas.


----------



## bizarre (17 Nov 2015)

Aunque las legumbres es un alimento no paleo considero que de vez en cuando no es maligno, el fin de semana comprè a precio de cuerno de unicornio pasta hecha con harina de legumbres, todavía no la he probado.....


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Nov 2015)

Suprimido dijo:


> He leido mucho a Rauxa con temas de alimentación, etc., coincidimos en un 80% en la misma opinión (yo soy más estricto que él, p.e. 0 carbos incluyen frutas), y es la primera vez que me entero que se dedica a esto... Nunca le he visto sacar partido. No creo que su opinión sea falsa por dedicarse a eso.



En un pis pas machacamos la dieta mediterranea y listo, de repente ya tenemos la varita mágica de las dietas. Podría poner muchos ejemplos de gente que ha pasado los 90 con muy buenas condiciones de vida y comiendo pan toda la vida. Sin contar otro pais que gusta mucho del arroz y destaca por la longevidad de las personas.


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Nov 2015)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En un pis pas machacamos la dieta mediterranea y listo, de repente ya tenemos la varita mágica de las dietas. Podría poner muchos ejemplos de gente que ha pasado los 90 con muy buenas condiciones de vida y comiendo pan toda la vida. Sin contar otro pais que gusta mucho del arroz y destaca por la longevidad de las personas.



No es cuestión de machacar nada, es cuestión de que a mucha gente no le sientan bien los lácteos y los cereales y como son la biblia en verso y super-sanos y super-recomendables que lo dice la OMS y la tele pues los siguen tomando y siguen viviendo con problemas leves o menos leves.
La cantidad de celiacos e intolerantes a la lactosa nos debe hacer saltar las alarmas, al menos eso creo yo.

Respecto al pan y el arroz, están riquísimo, los bocatas me encantan, las paellas que decir, y yo los tolero bien, pero eso no quita que lo ponga en su sitio, un alimento a tomar de vez en cuando, por ejemplo los domingos en casa de la suegra que la hace de miedo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Nov 2015)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En un pis pas machacamos la dieta mediterranea y listo, de repente ya tenemos la varita mágica de las dietas. Podría poner muchos ejemplos de gente que ha pasado los 90 con muy buenas condiciones de vida y comiendo pan toda la vida. Sin contar otro pais que gusta mucho del arroz y destaca por la longevidad de las personas.



Si que hay mucha gente que llega a esas edades, pero lo de las buenas condiciones de vida habria que ponerlo en cuarentena.

Los casos de buena salud y longevidad que conozco es gente que come como pajaritos. Si miro a mi alrededor veo señoras mayores con los huesos hechos polvo, artrosis y artritis, y problemas de osteoporosis. Y sobrepesos en ambos sexos, en el mejor de los casos enormes barrigas.

A lo mejor eso es lo natural con los años... quiero pensar que no. 

Luego añada al coctel una pastilla para el colesterol, otra para la tension y no pocos casos de ancianos con diabetes tipo II. Si alguien conoce algun abuelo que no se tome el arcoiris en forma de pastillas que me lo diga.

Eso si, aguantan sin morirse algunos la tira de años embalsamados como momias.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Nov 2015)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En un pis pas machacamos la dieta mediterranea y listo, de repente ya tenemos la varita mágica de las dietas. Podría poner muchos ejemplos de gente que ha pasado los 90 con muy buenas condiciones de vida y comiendo pan toda la vida. Sin contar otro pais que gusta mucho del arroz y destaca por la longevidad de las personas.



La pregunta es:
¿Qué es la dieta mediterranea?
Es lo que dices tu? es lo que digo yo? Es lo que dicen los organismos oficiales?

La dieta mediterranea original (Italia, s.XIX), no contemplaba los cereales. 
Y ahora, la dieta mediterranea actual (que no la hemos hecho nosotros, sino los Usanos), resulta que los cereales figuran en la base.
Los dietistas (cual buitres carroñeros), están viendo estas contradicciones y ahora se bajan del guindo diciendo que de pirámides alimentarias sobre la dieta mediterranea, hay muchas. Claro así sí.... Ellos no se van a equivocar nunca.

Pero parece que la dieta mediterranea es algo salido de la nada y que el pan y los macarrones los llevamos comiendo desde que bajamos de los árboles.

La dieta mediterranea tal y como la conocemos a día de hoy, gracias a los medios de comunicación y a los pósters que vemos en las escuelas es un invento de los USA (últimos 30-40 años). De ellos parte esa "necesidad" de poner los cereales en la base de la dieta (muchos intereses $$$$). La Europa mediterranea nunca ha contemplado los cereales como la base de nada. 
La original estaba compuesta por frutas y verduras, carnes/pescados y grasa animal. Y punto. Así que aquí no nos cargamos nada, simplemente que la moda, precisamente está en el abuso de pan y harinas en general y es aquí que ha coincidido con muchas enfermedades actuales.

Que nuestros abuelos comían pan? Sí, y tb sufrieron una postguerra, y pasaron hambre. Y además, no consumían tanto producto envasado, procesado...
Me imagino a mis abuelos comiendo mucho embutido (del bueno). muchos huevos, mucha grasa animal (panceta...) y ahí están con 92 años y mi abuelo conduciendo aún. Tb es verdad que el pan de antes no tiene nada que ver con el de ahora.

Yo de lunes a viernes sigo una dieta paleo 100%. Pasaría algo si una vez al día, me saltara la paleo por comer un poco de pan? Pues no. No subiría de peso, irá al baño igual de regular que hasta ahora, mi piel estaría igual...
Por qué no lo como? Pq sé que mi cuerpo no me pide este alimento, pq sé que no es para él y que por tanto no le dará nada bueno. Simplemente es un alimento totalmente prescindible. Así que me guardo estos "caprichos" los findes cuando voy con los amigos a cenar o de fiesta.

Luego habrá más gente que tenga más o menos resistencia a la insulina, que más o menos cantidad de harina le sentará mejor o peor, pero la harina en sí, no nos reporta nada positivo.
Nuestros abuelos, seguramente sólo pecaban por el pan.
Mi abuelo hoy en día, come lo siguiente:
- Desayuno: pan con embutido (del bueno, de hecho es carnicero de pueble)
- Comida: ensalada + carne
- Cena: verduras + carne o pescado con algo de pan.
Y con 92 años: ni sobrepeso, ni diabetes, ni alzheimer, ni artrosis, ni artritis... Pq una cosa es llegar a los 92 años y la otra llegar como si uno tuviera 60 (más alla de que a los 90 ya no estamos tan fuerte, ni tal rápidos...)

Y nada más. 
Hoy día, además de eso, añadimos algo más de pan, alguna galletita, algo tipo ketchup o mayonesa de bote, alguna chuche, alguna bollería, melmelada, láceos muy procesados.... Y el resultado es el que es. Que el pan es más o menos culpable? Hombre...yo empezaría por quitar las galletas, la bollería...y seguramente el pan bueno, sea lo último en tocar.

Pero ya has visto el hilo:
El 100% de los foreros que han dicho que han quitado las harinas han mejorado.
Y nadie ha dicho que añadiendo harinas en su dieta ha mejorado.

A partir de ahí...si le queremos seguir el juego a los USANOS metiendonos harina por todos los orificios de nuestro cuerpo, adelante.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Nov 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> La cantidad de celiacos e intolerantes a la lactosa nos debe hacer saltar las alarmas, al menos eso creo yo.



qué alarmas? porque a nuestros ancestros, que llega hasta los abueletes o la mayoría de nuestros padres, según el caso, les sentaba todo bastante bien.

Y eso que considero que hay evidencia empírica suficiente para no considerar sanos los lácteos, ni las cantidades de productos animales que se comen desde hace unas décadas de manera generalizada en muchos países, cantidades que se promueven en este hilo.

Por cierto los que adelgazan al dejar de tomar carbohidratos, sean de harinas, o de lo que sea, es porque dejan de tomar un número de calorías. Ya varios han manifestado hasta una pérdida excesiva de peso o la dificultad para ganar peso saludable.

Sin llevar la cuenta de las calorías ingeridas, dado que las proteínas y las grasas son más saciantes, es imposible saber si la pérdida de peso es por algún milagro derivado de no comer cereales (algunas ni frutas :ouch o porque al saciarse antes, acaban comiendo menos calorías totales, como indican varios estudios al respecto.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué alarmas? porque a nuestros ancestros, que llega hasta los abueletes o la mayoría de nuestros padres, según el caso, les sentaba todo bastante bien.
> 
> Y eso que considero que hay evidencia empírica suficiente para no considerar sanos los lácteos, ni las cantidades de productos animales que se comen desde hace unas décadas de manera generalizada en muchos países, cantidades que se promueven en este hilo.
> 
> ...




Me he leído todo el hilo, y no he visto a ningún forero afirmar eso.

Y por cierto, se han quitado las harinas pero no por comer menos, sino por sustituir por otros HC o por más grasas y/o protes.

A ver si aprendemos a leer bien y a interpretar bien las cosas, que pareces un político.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si que hay mucha gente que llega a esas edades, pero lo de las buenas condiciones de vida habria que ponerlo en cuarentena.
> 
> Los casos de buena salud y longevidad que conozco es gente que come como pajaritos. Si miro a mi alrededor veo señoras mayores con los huesos hechos polvo, artrosis y artritis, y problemas de osteoporosis. Y sobrepesos en ambos sexos, en el mejor de los casos enormes barrigas.
> 
> ...



hay muchos estudios, aunque te empeñes en negarlos, acerca de la longevidad de las culturas con dietas altas en carbohidratos y bajas en productos animales, longevidad funcional.

Los abueletes nacidos en la posguerra, que son los que están durando y no palman aunque tomen mil pastillas, se criaron con una dieta similar, recibieron si acaso una vacuna y después de los dos años, y no fue hasta una edad adulta que la mayoría de ellos no empezó a comer una dieta a lo yanqui, con muchas más grasa y muchos más productos animales.

Los resultados de ambos sucesos está a ojos vista, viven más y son difíciles de matar por su dieta anterior al desarrollismo y a los camiones frigoríficos, y sufren diabetes, osteoporosis y demás enfermedades de afluencia por culpa de los "bienes" resultado del desarrollismo.

No hay más. miles de estudios evidencian esto.

No se trata de dieta mediterránea ni tonterías de medias tintas.


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué alarmas? porque a nuestros ancestros, que llega hasta los abueletes o la mayoría de nuestros padres, según el caso, les sentaba todo bastante bien.
> 
> Y eso que considero que hay evidencia empírica suficiente para no considerar sanos los lácteos, ni las cantidades de productos animales que se comen desde hace unas décadas de manera generalizada en muchos países, cantidades que se promueven en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Y ¿me explicas que tiene ver todo el tocho que me has soltado así a pelo y sin pan ni nada :: con lo que yo decía?

Yo sólo he dicho que sí hay una gran cantidad de celiacos e intolerantes a la lactosa es algo alarmante.
Esto se puede deber a que esos alimentos no son para todo el mundo o a que la forma en la que hoy en día se procesan no es para todo el mundo, en ambos casos la conclusión es sencilla:
Plantearse si esas molestias son por estos alimentos, probar y descubrir si sientan mal o bien y no tener miedo a dejar de tomarlos que no pasa nada, no son necesarios.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Nov 2015)

Las intolerancias alimentarias de todo tipo han aumentado exponencialmente, sobre todo en población infantil, en las últimas décadas, desde los sesenta, para acá.

Apunto a que esto no es normal, que hay otras causas, y esto es independiente de si existe una dieta óptima para el ser humano o si es común (adecuada para una mayoría).

Y evidentemente tiene mucho que ver con el descojono del sistema inmune desde varios frentes.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (17 Nov 2015)

He comprado un kilo de miel y me resulta curioso que sea tan viscosa, más aun que la mermelada, ¿es normal? no sé, siempre que he comprado miel ha sido más líquida.

Está sin etiquetar, no es la típica miel que venden en los supermercados. Querría saber si es mejor ésa o las del super, y a qué se debe esa consistencia.

Está un pelín menos que ésta


----------



## Jorkomboi (17 Nov 2015)

John Laroche dijo:


> He comprado un kilo de miel y me resulta curioso que sea tan viscosa, más aun que la mermelada, ¿es normal? no sé, siempre que he comprado miel ha sido más líquida.
> 
> Está sin etiquetar, no es la típica miel que venden en los supermercados. Querría saber si es mejor ésa o las del super, y a qué se debe esa consistencia.
> 
> Está un pelín menos que ésta



Es por el frio. Si la quieres mas liquida calienta un poco la porción que vas a tomar y te sera mas fácil untarla o verterla.

Eso no lo veras en casi ninguna miel comercial, que podemos estar bajo cero y siguen liquidas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hay muchos estudios, aunque te empeñes en negarlos, acerca de la longevidad de las culturas con dietas altas en carbohidratos y bajas en productos animales, longevidad funcional.
> 
> Los abueletes nacidos en la posguerra, que son los que están durando y no palman aunque tomen mil pastillas, se criaron con una dieta similar, recibieron si acaso una vacuna y después de los dos años, y no fue hasta una edad adulta que la mayoría de ellos no empezó a comer una dieta a lo yanqui, con muchas más grasa y muchos más productos animales.
> 
> ...



Leete esto a ver si te culturizas.
https://bioquimicamedicam4.wikispaces.com/Efectos+de+la+Insulina+sobre+el+metabolismo

Ni mas ni menos de eso va el hilo. Tal y como se come hoy en dia glucosa e insulina todo el dia a tope, y acumulando grasa. Esto va de no hincharse a magdalenas todo el resto que comentas lo discutimos en otro hilo si le place.

Yo como el Sr Rauxa como pan de forma totalmente esporadica. La gran mentira es que hay que comerlo a diario. Sobre todo harinas cada vez mas refinadas y azucar everywhere.

Si algo era la base de la alimentacion de nuestro mayores era la mantequilla. Alimento que se demonizo a raiz de meternos la puñetera piramide de los productores de trigo Usanos, y el mantra del bajo en grasa.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2015 at 20:47 ----------




Genis Vell dijo:


> Y ¿me explicas que tiene ver todo el tocho que me has soltado así a pelo y sin pan ni nada :: con lo que yo decía?
> 
> Yo sólo he dicho que sí hay una gran cantidad de celiacos e intolerantes a la lactosa es algo alarmante.
> Esto se puede deber a que esos alimentos no son para todo el mundo o a que la forma en la que hoy en día se procesan no es para todo el mundo, en ambos casos la conclusión es sencilla:
> Plantearse si esas molestias son por estos alimentos, probar y descubrir si sientan mal o bien y no tener miedo a dejar de tomarlos que no pasa nada, no son necesarios.



Esque nuestro conforero Sugus ya mete la misma frase de 'la alianza de civilizaciones comedoras de arroz' a la minima oportunidad. Ya la mete 'a pescozon' aunque no venga ni remotamente a cuento. :XX:


Una pregunta facilita hamijo Sunwung (manifiestate:, a ver si consigo que no hables de los chinos.
Pregunta seria:
Nutricionalmente...que tiene la fruta que no se encuentre en la verdura???


----------



## zentrado (17 Nov 2015)

[youtube]yJpWUFG5Se8[/youtube]

[youtube]ELqKSA7wWBk[/youtube]


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Nov 2015)

zentrado dijo:


> [youtube]yJpWUFG5Se8[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]ELqKSA7wWBk[/youtube]



El de docufilia lo vi hace tiempo en la 2. Es un reportaje extraordinario. Te deja clarisimo los estragos que produce el azucar.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Nov 2015)

ahora resulta que la insulina, una sustancia que produce el cuerpo, es mala perse, que nivel científico, Maribel.

La fruta tiene carbohidratos de fácil digestión, además de muchas vitaminas y un sabor delicioso cuando están en su punto.

El pan no es necesario, lo necesario son los carbohidratos, porque son la fuente preferida y menos tóxica de algunos órganos como el cerebro, a la vez que una dieta alta en ellos se ha mostrado a lo largo de los milenios como la mejor dieta estadísticamente hablando para alcanzar los mayores niveles de salud (menor cantidad de enfermedades de afluencia) y longevidad.

Sencillamente eso.


----------



## Genis Vell (18 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ahora resulta que la insulina, una sustancia que produce el cuerpo, es mala perse, que nivel científico, Maribel.
> 
> La fruta tiene carbohidratos de fácil digestión, además de muchas vitaminas y un sabor delicioso cuando están en su punto.
> 
> ...



Pero de que carbohidratos hablamos, porque hay muchas diferencias, legumbres, harinas, arroz, azucares, verduras, frutas, tubérculos...

Es que si hablas de carbos así a pelo, la gente se va al pan y a la pasta, integrales eso sí, pa' que no engorden... ::


Entonces hablamos de:

¿estos carbos?







¿de estos?






¿O de estos?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ahora resulta que la insulina, una sustancia que produce el cuerpo, es mala perse, que nivel científico, Maribel.
> 
> La fruta tiene carbohidratos de fácil digestión, además de muchas vitaminas y un sabor delicioso cuando están en su punto.
> 
> ...



*POR ÚLTIMA VEZ:*

La evidencia científica más básica señala lo siguiente:

Hay tres macronutrientes en los alimentos, son GRASAS, HIDRATOS DE CARBONO Y PROTEÍNAS.

Bien.

El ser humano extrae de ellos tanto la energía necesaria para hacer funcionar los procesos del organismo, como los "materiales" necesarios para construir el cuerpo y mantenerlo en funcionamiento.

Bien. Ahora, ¿QUÉ PASA SI DEJAMOS DE COMER UNO DE ELLOS?

-Si dejamos de comer GRASAS: no podemos obtener ácidos grasos esenciales. Como consecuencia, todo tipo de alteraciones metabólicas, imposibilidad de sintetizar determinadas hormonas, problemas para construir la pared celular, malnutrición crónica. Muerte por Marasmo o Caquexia.

-Si dejamos de comer PROTEÍNAS: No podemos obtener aminoácidos esenciales. Muerte por Kwashiorkor o Pelagra.

-Si dejamos de comer HIDRATOS DE CARBONO: La energía se suministra a partir de cuerpos cetónicos. Tras un breve período de adaptación, el cuerpo humano funciona perfectamente. No hay estudios sobre las consecuencias a largo plazo (eso sí, con las dos anteriores te mueres). Fisiológicamente, desde un punto de vista de la obtención de energía o de nutrientes esenciales, no hay ningún problema. No son un nutriente esencial, el cuerpo humano puede sintetizar la glucosa en el hígado a partir de ácidos grasos, o en caso requerido, a partir de proteínas (esta vía metabólica es tremendamente ineficiente).

CONCLUSIÓN DE SUNWUKUNG: la energía "favorita" del cuerpo son los hidratos de carbono ::

En serio, reflexiona.


----------



## angek (18 Nov 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> CONCLUSIÓN DE SUNWUKUNG: la energía "favorita" del cuerpo son los hidratos de carbono



Bueno, en realidad es cierto. Y digo más. La energía favorita (y con ello me refiero a la que el cuerpo busca primero para utilizar) viene del ALCOHOL.

Lo que pasa es que no queda bien en las pirámides nutricionales. 

Aunque mucho capullo está intentando convencer al personal que tomar vino es más sano que no tomarlo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad es cierto. Y digo más. La energía favorita (y con ello me refiero a la que el cuerpo busca primero para utilizar) viene del ALCOHOL.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que no queda bien en las pirámides nutricionales.
> 
> Aunque mucho capullo está intentando convencer al personal que tomar vino es más sano que no tomarlo.





panqueque dijo:


> Es que es cierto. La energía favorita del cuerpo humano son los hidratos de carbono. Ahora bien, el tema de la elección de la calidad de los HC o la cantidad de ingesta de HC es algo distinto, que es el hilo conductor de todo este tema.
> 
> Es cierto que se puede obtener energía a partir de procesos como la gluconeogénesis... pero yo personalmente carezco de la información suficiente como para tener una opinión formada sobre lo adecuado que pueda ser para el cuerpo humano a largo plazo el mantener una dieta demasiado baja en HC.



A ver, hay una importante diferencia entre:

-Los hidratos de carbono son la energía favorita del cuerpo

y

-Los hidratos de carbono son la energía que el cuerpo quema primero preferentemente.

Es MUY distinto. La primera asume que estamos diseñados para extraer la energía, preferentemente, de hidratos. La segunda proposición dice que el cuerpo humano, los quema antes que otras fuentes de energía La pregunta claro, sería POR QUÉ. No se sabe pero todo apunta a que es una adaptación para evitar los efectos de la glucosa en sangre, que a ciertas concentraciones -bajas, se alcanzan comiendo por ejemplo dos cucharadas de azúcar- LA GLUCOSA ES TÓXICA PARA EL SER HUMANO (en sangre). De ahí que tengamos un medio para lidiar con ello: el páncreas segrega insulina, y la glucosa "entra" en el núcleo celular y se quema. (Esto los diabéticos tipo I no lo pueden hacer, de ahí que puedan morir si comen suficiente azúcar; a alguien sano le dará como mucho dolor de tripa).

Nótese la gran diferencia: entre "hay que comerlos porque el cuerpo los quiere" a "el cuerpo los quema primero para deshacerse de ellos" hay un gran trecho.

Cuidado con esto.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2015 at 13:14 ----------




panqueque dijo:


> Es que es cierto. La energía favorita del cuerpo humano son los hidratos de carbono. Ahora bien, el tema de la elección de la calidad de los HC o la cantidad de ingesta de HC es algo distinto, que es el hilo conductor de todo este tema.
> 
> Es cierto que se puede obtener energía a partir de procesos como la gluconeogénesis... pero yo personalmente carezco de la información suficiente como para tener una opinión formada sobre lo adecuado que pueda ser para el cuerpo humano a largo plazo el mantener una dieta demasiado baja en HC.




No hay evidencias de ningún tipo en ningún sentido.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Nov 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Es la primera vez que oigo semejante afirmación. Hasta lo que yo se, la glucosa es tóxica, pero en grandes cantidades, tal y como lo pueden ser otras sustancias.
> 
> ¿Tiene algún estudio o enlace que corrobore tal cosa?



En cuanto supera el límite (debe estar entre 80/100 en una persona sana) ya la empieza a liar, por eso digo que el cuerpo lo evita (siempre mantiene un nivel mínimo claro, para algo producimos glucosa en el hígado mediante la gluconeogénesis).

Lo más básico https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperglycemia

_*Chronic levels exceeding 7 mmol/l (125 mg/dl) can produce organ damage*_



No hay má que disir...


----------



## angek (18 Nov 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> En cuanto supera el límite (debe estar entre 80/100 en una persona sana) ya la empieza a liar, por eso digo que el cuerpo lo evita (siempre mantiene un nivel mínimo claro, para algo producimos glucosa en el hígado mediante la gluconeogénesis).
> 
> Lo más básico https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperglycemia
> 
> ...



El agua también lo sería en ese caso. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication

"_Water, just like any other substance, can be considered a poison when over-consumed in a specific period of time_."

Tampoco hace falta demonizarlo. La glucosa en sangre es tóxica en niveles altos como en niveles bajos dado el hecho que en ambos estados se produce la muerte.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Nov 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Todo es tóxico llegado un límite.



No es aceptable la comparación.

Porque ese límite, se alcanza con par de cucharadas de azúcar, POR ELLO ACTÚA LA INSULINA, para sacar el exceso de glucosa de la sangre.

Ya se está demostrando que el "hacer trabajar" tanto a la insulina genera resistencia a la insulina, esto es, a la larga, diabetes tipo II.

En cambio el agua, es imposible envenenarse con ella porque el propio cuerpo te indica cuándo parar de beber (saciedad, malestar, vómitos).

Es bastante diferente, creo yo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Nov 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero demonizar a los carbohidratos por ello me parece un error. Al menos en mi opinión. No es lo mismo dos cucharadas de azúcar que una ración de verduras.
> 
> Además, los carbohidratos no es lo único que puede provocar picos de insulina. Ya mostré hace tiempo como con raciones de proteínas puedes provocar los mismos picos de insulina que por ejemplo, con arroz.



Por aclarar: yo no demonizo los hidratos, ni mucho menos. Esto venía al calor de la conversación sobre que "los hidratos son la fuente de energía preferida del cuerpo", que creo que induce a error.

Mi tesis es que no pueden ser nuestra fuente primaria de energía en la naturaleza, dado que no lidiamos bien con los altibajos de glucosa, porque el cuerpo se ve obligado a, incluso con poca cantidad, retirar esa glucosa del torrente sanguíneo.

Ni mucho menos digo que no se puedan o se deban comer. Lo que digo es que parece que se está demostrando que basar la obtención de energía en hidratos de carbono somete al cuerpo a un gran estrés, puesto que hay altibajos de glucosa e insulina muy marcados, que acaban generando resistencia a la insulina.

Y ello combinado con que los hidratos no contienen, que se sepa, ningún nutriente que el cuerpo no pueda sintetizar a partir de otros, mediante vías metabólicas alternativas, hace que sea contraintuitivo que "el cuerpo prefiera basar su obtención de energía en hidratos", ya que:

-A largo plazo no es capaz de controlar los niveles de glucosa en sangre.
-No contienen nutrientes esenciales.


Sólo es una tesis, claro. Falta mucho por investigar en estos temas. ::


----------



## sada (18 Nov 2015)

me vengo aquí un rato..que el foro con lo de París está q arde

---------- Post added 18-nov-2015 at 17:03 ----------

lentejas con tocino y chorizo he comido hoy


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Nov 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Lo que tengo estudiado y leído hasta ahora sobre la resistencia a la insulina, es que los picos de insulina no son malos _per se_ (como ya he explicado, incluso la carne de ternera los puede provocar), lo realmente pernicioso es el exceso de nutrientes en el organismo.
> 
> De hecho, los ácidos grasos en exceso también pueden provocar una resistencia a la insulina.
> 
> Por eso, aunque crea que por supuesto basar la dieta en hidratos de carbono es un error, algo en lo que estamos de acuerdo casi todos, creo que se polariza mucho la discusión respecto a la insulina y los hidratos, cuando lo cierto es que hay bastantes matices al respecto.



Interesante. Desarróllalo un poco.

¿Crees que puede ser dañina, en ese sentido, la reconendación de comer cinco veces al día? Intuitivamente parece que comer menos veces al día llevaría a menores picos de insulina, lo que ya de por sí reduce el apetito, y probablemente reduzca la ingesta total.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Nov 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Pero de que carbohidratos hablamos, porque hay muchas diferencias, legumbres, harinas, arroz, azucares, verduras, frutas, tubérculos...
> 
> Es que si hablas de carbos así a pelo, la gente se va al pan y a la pasta, integrales eso sí, pa' que no engorden... ::
> 
> ...



la palmera es un producto altamente elaborado, con mucha azúcar refinada, y también grasa, es un alimento alto en grasa, la pasta en realidad no tienen mayor problema en el contexto de una dieta variada y si no eres celiaco. No vas a comer sólo pasta.

Las patatas, por ejemplo, tienen un alto índice glucémico y hay pueblos puntuando muy alto en salud y longevidad cuya dieta se ha basado en ella por milenios. Aunque es cierto que es más nutritiva que los cereales.

La celiaquía no es un problema del cereal en sí, es un problema generado la conjunción de varias circunstancias. He leído algún estudio que teorizaba sobre una disfunción hepática y la celiaquía, y resulta que hay casos de personas que tras x limpiezas hepáticas pueden volver a comer trigo y derivados en cierta cantidad.

No hay alimentos malos perse, es una cuestión más compleja.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2015 at 20:13 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> *POR ÚLTIMA VEZ:*
> 
> La evidencia científica más básica señala lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



que sí, que de una interpretación sesgada de la fisiología conocida puedo deducir incluso que ni necesitamos agua.

También podría decir que a la mínima que se comen carbohidratos el estado de cetosis se anula y el cerebro tira de ellos (fuente de energía preferida), además de que la metabolización de la glucosa no genera productos intermedios tóxicos. Esto es lo que dice cualquier libro de fisiología médica.

Pero es que da igual, los mejores resultados durante milenios fueron con determinadas dietas, no con las otras. Una cosa es sobrevivir y otra medrar.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2015)

Sólo hay 3 macronutrientes y como bien ha dicho Karlos Smith, creo recordar, el único no esencial es el hidrato.

Ahora bien qué necesidad tenemos de ingerir los 3? O que % tenemos que consumir. La obtención de energía nos viene dada principalmente por la vía glucolítica (hidratos azúcares), y la vía lipídica (grasas).
Y en tanto que en nuestro día a día, nuestra actividad física sea de una forma u otra, nuestro cuerpo prevalecerá una vía o la otra.
¿Qué hacemos hoy en día?
- Dormimos
- Miramos la TV
- Usamos el móvil
- paseamos/compramos
- trabajamos (básicamente trabajo sedentario)
O sea, actividades de baja o muy baja intensidad (exceptuando los que cada 3 días hagan algo de deporte o en el mejor de los casos una horita al día, lo cual si un día tiene 24 horas, podríamos decir que 1 hora harían actividad intensa y el resto, las 23 horas restantes, serían como digo a baja intensidad).

¿Entonces? Viendo nuestro estilo de vida (nada parecido al de hace 50.000 años), alguien cree que deberíamos basarnos en los hidratos? Se nos dice que un 60-70% deberían ser hidratos/azúcares. Y qué ocurre realmente con la gente? Que sabiendo eso, lógicamente no se hinchará a frutas y verduras, con lo cual, se ayuda del pan, pasta, cereales...para llegar a ese mínimo recomendado por los oficialistos.

A menos actividad física, a más sedentarismo, menos hidratos. Aún así, me podría hinchar a frutas y verduras, pero tienen poca densidad, así que a lo largo del día, sería un aporte pobre. El problema repito, está en ingerir harinas y demás.

Hace un tiempo leí un tuit:
" El pan nos da energía. Justo lo que nos sobra".

Para hacer actividades de baja intensidad (que es lo que hacemos durante al menos 23 horas al día), el cuerpo necesita y prefiere la grasa. Es su vía metabólica preferida.

No hay ningún estudio ni nada que se le parezca que diga que el cuerpo necesita mínimo un 60% de hidratos, diciéndonos además, que estos deberían basarse en las harinas. 

No entender como funcionan las rutas metabólicas ni como funcionan las hormonas es no entender nada de nuestro cuerpo. Estudios hay muchos y todo el mundo tiene derecho a creérselos. Pero sabiendo que siempre habrá otro estudio igual de "prestigioso" que afirmará lo contrario.
Intereses, empresas que pagan dichos estudios, países que les interesa vender determinado tipo de alimentos, medicamentos que se tienen que vender...

Yo no dudo de como funcionan las vías metabólicas, ni nuestras hormonas (hablo en condiciones normales y no de enfermedades graves, situaciones anómalas...). Y para mi no hay discusión posible. Y este hilo es un reflejo de ello.

Edito: por aquí alguien ha dicho que esto es más un problema de ser sedentario, no hacer ejercicio... Puede ser. Ahora bien, ¿verdad que nuestro estilo de vida es más sedentario que el de hace miles de años). No tenemos que levantarnos e ir a cazar, vigilar para no ser cazados, vigilar a nuestras crías que no sean alimento para otros animales, buscarse cobijo para cuando hace mal tiempo... Con lo cual no tiene sentido hincharse a hidratos como dice Sugus.
Nuestro cuerpo funciona igual que el de hace 2 millones de años, pero nuestras necesidades son distintas.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Nov 2015)

Las grasas que se utilizan para energía se pueden obtener de los carbohidratos, qué son más esenciales entonces según esa mentalidad simplona que os traéis?

Entonces no necesitamos para nada comer colesterol o grasa saturada exógenos, puesto que los produce el cuerpo humano y un exceso podría ser perjudicial, según vosotros deberíamos ser veganos estrictos, TODOS.

Es que es para partirse la forma en que razonáis, en contra de toda la evidencia clínica y de miles de años de historia.

Las dietas tradicionales altas en carbohidratos eran consumidas por todos los estratos sociales, por una gran mayoría de la gente, ya fuera campesina o escribano, la única diferencia era, oh sorpresa, que los últimos comían menos.

Ya he puesto un supuesto imposible para rauxa, el gran fisiólogo, es que con la dieta mcdougall, hay numerosas personas OBESAS que han adelgazado comiendo todos los carbohidratos que quisieron (y además cereales sobre todo) sin llevar una vida de maratoniano.

Esos cientos de contraejemplos tiran por tierra toda interpretación simplista que hacéis de la fisiología humana, sencillamente no estamos en condiciones de deducir la dieta óptima del ser humano, ni siquiera si existe, solamente de los conocimientos actuales en fisiología.

Pero de la multitud de evidencia a varios niveles sí se puede dar algunas sugerencias, y aún así existen casos particulares, que tendrán que tener su explicación pero a nivel individual no hay otra que hacer lo que en ese momento te sienta bien, independientemente del posible coste futuro en salud y longevidad sugerido por la globalidad de la evidencia.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Las grasas que se utilizan para energía se pueden obtener de los carbohidratos, qué son más esenciales entonces según esa mentalidad simplona que os traéis?
> 
> Entonces no necesitamos para nada comer colesterol o grasa saturada exógenos, puesto que los produce el cuerpo humano y un exceso podría ser perjudicial, según vosotros deberíamos ser veganos estrictos, TODOS.
> 
> ...



Tus amigos no adelgazan por comer muchos hidratos, sino por comer poco. Yo tb adelgazo comiendo solamente 3 donuts al día. Pero adherencia 0.

Insulina, glucagón, leptina, lectina, cortisol, hormona del crecimiento...empápate un poco de eso y luego me dices.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (18 Nov 2015)

Joder que rayada con los hidratos. Me parece que despues de 100 paginas el tema esta claro:

- Hidratos si claro que si.
- Hidratos de refinados ...CLARO QUE NO.
- Hidratos simples claro que no son necesarios para vivir, pero las fuentes naturales (verduras y frutas) tienen muchos mas nutrientes que si son imprescindibles.

Los hidratos de absorcion rapida, azucar y harinas, el problema es que eleva muy rapido los niveles de azucar y por consiguiente hace trabajar la insulina tambien con mucha rapidez para evitar el problema.

Y POR SUPUESTO QUE EL AZUCAR ELEVADO EN SANGRE ES TOXICO. 

Es algo que ni merece discusion. Lo primero que hace el azucar y en general las harinas es acidificar enormemente los fluidos del organismo, y esto no es una magufada. 

¿Cuáles son algunos de los signos y síntomas de la hiperglicemia que se deben tener en cuenta?

Los síntomas de la hiperglicemia son los mismos que los de la diabetes tipo 2.
Entre ellos se incluyen el estar demasiado o excesivamente sediento. Podrá orinar más que lo habitual.
Es posible que esté cansado y pierda peso sin desearlo.
Puede desarrollar infecciones por hongos.
Algunos síntomas tardíos de niveles altos y prolongados de azúcar en sangre son visión borrosa y posible entumecimiento en los dedos de las manos y de los pies.
Los niveles de azúcar muy altos pueden causar confusión o coma.

Vamos que te come por dentro, evidentemente cuando hay alguna dolencia que dispara los niveles continuamente.

El cuerpo funciona perfectamente con hidratos de verdura y frutas, y para segun que personas los picos de hidratos rapidos causan autenticos estragos a largo plazo, sin que sea ninguna enfermedad, solo que sometemos el cuerpo a un estress continuo, y todo el mundo no lo aguanta.

Por eso los hidratos de fruta y verdura son los aptos, y los otros refinados hay que consumirlos con mucha moderacion o no consumirlos.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Nov 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> No hay ningún estudio ni nada que se le parezca que diga que el cuerpo necesita mínimo un 60% de hidratos, diciéndonos además, que estos deberían basarse en las harinas.



no, sigues sin entenderlo, lo que existe es un corpus de evidencia clínica, modelos animales, epidemiológica y de intervención que permiten asegurar que los mayores resultados en salud y longevidad en todas partes y en todas las épocas se han obtenido con dietas altas en productos vegetales, altas en carbohidratos y bajas en productos animales. 

Ni más, ni menos.

Y dicha evidencia no ha sido rebatida, ni el China Study ni los similares que coinciden punto por punto con esos resultados. 

Expones los "argumentos" típicos de los paleocarnistas.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2015 at 21:08 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Tus amigos no adelgazan por comer muchos hidratos, sino por comer poco. Yo tb adelgazo comiendo solamente 3 donuts al día. Pero adherencia 0.
> 
> Insulina, glucagón, leptina, lectina, cortisol, hormona del crecimiento...empápate un poco de eso y luego me dices.



no, es al revés, los foreros de por aquí que bajan su proporción de carbos son los que están adelgazando porque, sin saberlo ni medirlo, han disminuido sus calorías totales y aumentado su saciedad al aumentar proteínas y grasas.

John McDougal es médico, sabe lo que hace, sus pacientes adelgazaron decenas de kilos comiendo un promedio de 2000-2500 calorías diarias, con un 10% de grasas y un 10% de proteínas.

Echa las cuentas. 

Repito que no se puede interpretar la fisiología como tú y los paleocarnistas lo hacéis, salvo, si acaso, para personas enfermas, y puntualmente, solo para generar una terapia no curativa.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no, sigues sin entenderlo, lo que existe es un corpus de evidencia clínica, modelos animales, epidemiológica y de intervención que permiten asegurar que los mayores resultados en salud y longevidad en todas partes y en todas las épocas se han obtenido con dietas altas en productos vegetales, altas en carbohidratos y bajas en productos animales.
> 
> Ni más, ni menos.
> 
> ...



*Los más longevos son los que comen más natural*. Y aquí dentro estan los que comen 3 veces al día, 5 o 1. Están los que comen mucha carne, poca carne, mucho pescado, nada de pescado y los que se hinchan de cocos y los que no saben ni que forma tiene un coco. Y además estan los que hacen mucho deporte los que son sedentarios al 100%....
Tu te fijaras en que el japonés de los cojones que ha vivido 130 años era un tio que comía muchos hidratos. Y yo me fijaré en que ha sido un tío muy activo toda su vida y que comía natural (nada envasado, nada procesado...).
Tb existe otro japonés de 130 años que comía mucha carne y poca verdura. Pero igual que el primero, comía 100% natural.
Y mi abuelo que tiene 92 años y era carnicero, está como alguien de 60 años y en su boca la única harina que ha entrado es el pan. Y se hincha a carnes, embutidos y ensaladas de su huerto. 

Fíjate si tendrás razón, que aún no he visto nadie en este hilo que esté de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (18 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Leete esto a ver si te culturizas.
> https://bioquimicamedicam4.wikispaces.com/Efectos+de+la+Insulina+sobre+el+metabolismo
> 
> Ni mas ni menos de eso va el hilo. Tal y como se come hoy en dia glucosa e insulina todo el dia a tope, y acumulando grasa. Esto va de no hincharse a magdalenas todo el resto que comentas lo discutimos en otro hilo si le place.
> ...



Respecto a lo que comentas de la mantequilla esta el tema de la paradoja francesa:
https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoja_francesa
Ni mas ni menos que los franceses se hinchan tradicionalmente a mantequilla, foei y bastante mas grasas que los americanos y sus indices de infartos mucho mas bajos. A esto lo llamaron la paradoja para pasarselo por el forro a la hora de hacer la piramide nutricional.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2015 at 20:28 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> no, sigues sin entenderlo, lo que existe es un corpus de evidencia clínica, modelos animales, epidemiológica y de intervención que permiten asegurar que los mayores resultados en salud y longevidad en todas partes y en todas las épocas se han obtenido con dietas altas en productos vegetales, altas en carbohidratos y bajas en productos animales.
> 
> Ni más, ni menos.
> 
> ...



Joder que tio mas pesao que sigue con los chinos y ahora somos paleocarnistas por comer mucha verdura y mas grasa. Vaya un retarded:XX:

Contestale a Karlos lo de la fruta y las verduras cobarde de la pradera y no te vayas por las nubes.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Respecto a lo que comentas de la mantequilla esta el tema de la paradoja francesa:
> https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoja_francesa
> Ni mas ni menos que los franceses se hinchan tradicionalmente a mantequilla, foei y bastante mas grasas que los americanos y sus indices de infartos mucho mas bajos. A esto lo llamaron la paradoja para pasarselo por el forro a la hora de hacer la piramide nutricional.
> 
> ...



Y no te pierdas lo mejor; dijeron que esta paradoja era posible gracias a la ingesta de vino. O sea, que como ingerían bastante vino, resulta que la ingesta de grasas, era menos nociva.

Vamos, que aquí no hay ningún lobby que dé puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (18 Nov 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y no te pierdas lo mejor; dijeron que esta paradoja era posible gracias a la ingesta de vino. O sea, que como ingerían bastante vino, resulta que la ingesta de grasas, era menos nociva.
> 
> Vamos, que aquí no hay ningún lobby que dé puntada sin hilo.



Estube hace unos años en casa de unos familiares en Paris y nos sacaron un dia un tarro de cristal con un foie de pato enterito...I M P R E S I O N A N T E.

Dejando aparte la calidad de esa grasa es una autentica delicia. No es un producto barato en Francia pero no es prohibitivo como aqui. 

El higado de pato es grasa entre un 40-60%.
Se trata básicamente de grasa monoinsaturada (58%), con una proporción relevante de ácidos grasos saturados (41%), muy por encima de los poliinsaturados, que se quedaron en el 1%.

Estas proporciones salen de un informe de la revista consumer, y aun menciona las grasas saturadas como menos saludables...:ouch:

Como fuese barato le iban a dar por culo al coco:XX:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la palmera es un producto altamente elaborado, con mucha azúcar refinada, y también grasa, es un alimento alto en grasa, la pasta en realidad no tienen mayor problema en el contexto de una dieta variada y si no eres celiaco. No vas a comer sólo pasta.
> 
> Las patatas, por ejemplo, tienen un alto índice glucémico y hay pueblos puntuando muy alto en salud y longevidad cuya dieta se ha basado en ella por milenios. Aunque es cierto que es más nutritiva que los cereales.
> 
> ...




Yo no sé dónde ves la interpretación sesgada de la fisiología, la verdad. 

Lo cierto es que el ser humano, debido a sus procesos metabólicos, *no puede prescindir de GRASAS ni de PROTEÍNAS, porque se muere*. En cambio, sí puede prescindir de los hidratos como macronutriente y sobrevivir.* Esto nos debería orientar en el sentido de que no es posible que el ser humano "necesite" basar su alimentación en el único macronutriente que NO es esencial para su supervivencia* (ojo, que yo no digo que no haya que comer hidratos, digo que no sé de dónde sale que haya que comer un 80% de ellos en la dieta como tú afirmas). 

No sé dónde hay aquí sesgo, es algo de sentido común. Vale que no es algo concluyente ni mucho menos, pero nos debería orientar de hacia dónde deberían "ir los tiros".

ienso:


----------



## Raullucu (19 Nov 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Lo cierto es que el ser humano, debido a sus procesos metabólicos, *no puede prescindir de GRASAS ni de PROTEÍNAS, porque se muere*. En cambio, sí puede prescindir de los hidratos como macronutriente y sobrevivir.



*
¿Dónde podría ampliar información al respecto?

Tengo un amigo biólogo, pro-carbohidratos y anti dietas "milagro" (lo que se dice en este hilo lo mete en ese saco) que, según él, idealmente podría vivir a base de HC y protes sin tocar la grasa por aquello de la conversión de los primeros a grasas.

Un saludo.*


----------



## angek (19 Nov 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Dónde podría ampliar información al respecto?
> 
> Tengo un amigo biólogo, pro-carbohidratos y anti dietas "milagro" (lo que se dice en este hilo lo mete en ese saco) que, según él, idealmente podría vivir a base de HC y protes sin tocar la grasa por aquello de la conversión de los primeros a grasas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Se refiere únicamente a la necesidad de obtener los ácidos grasos esenciales mediante la ingesta de alimentos que los contengan. 

Seguro que en laboratorio se puede lograr sin consumir alimentos "fuente" (frutos secos, pescado,...), pero no creo que sea realista. 

Por otro lado, "sin tocar la grasa" es complicado. Los alimentos son nutricionalmente complejos. Es normal pequeñas cantidades de grasa aquí y allí.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Nov 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Dónde podría ampliar información al respecto?
> 
> Tengo un amigo biólogo, pro-carbohidratos y anti dietas "milagro" (lo que se dice en este hilo lo mete en ese saco) que, según él, idealmente podría vivir a base de HC y protes sin tocar la grasa por aquello de la conversión de los primeros a grasas.
> 
> Un saludo.



https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81cido_graso_esencial

_Los ácidos grasos esenciales son aquellos ácidos grasos necesarios para ciertas funciones que el organismo no puede sintetizar, por lo que deben obtenerse por medio de la dieta. Se trata de ácidos grasos poliinsaturados con todos los dobles enlaces en posición cis. Los únicos dos ácidos grasos esenciales para el ser humano son el α-linolénico (18:3ω-3) y el linoleico (18:2ω-6). Si estos se suministran, el organismo humano puede sintetizar el resto de ácidos grasos que necesita.

Tanto la dieta como la biosíntesis suministran la mayoría de los ácidos grasos requeridos por el organismo humano, y el exceso de proteínas y glúcidos ingeridos se convierten con facilidad en ácidos grasos que se almacenan en forma de triglicéridos.

No obstante, muchos mamíferos, entre ellos el hombre, son incapaces de sintetizar ciertos ácidos grasos poliinsaturados con dobles enlaces cerca del extremo metilo de la molécula. En el ser humano es esencial la ingestión un precursor en la dieta para dos series de ácidos grasos, la serie del ácido linoleico (serie ω-6) y la del ácido linolénico (serie ω-3).

Los ácidos grasos esenciales se encuentran sobre todo en el pescado azul, las semillas y frutos secos, como las de girasol o las nueces, en aceite de oliva o bacalao.

La dieta de los animales para consumo también puede hacer que contengan gran cantidad de estos ácidos grasos. Por ejemplo la carne de los cerdos alimentados con bellota o las gallinas alimentadas con algas y harinas de pescado que ponen huevo con mayor cantidad estos ácidos grasos._


----------



## angek (19 Nov 2015)

Un pequeño offtopic: 



Adrenocromo dijo:


> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81cido_graso_esencial
> La dieta de los animales para consumo también puede hacer que contengan gran cantidad de estos ácidos grasos. Por ejemplo la carne de los cerdos alimentados con bellota o las gallinas alimentadas con algas y harinas de pescado que ponen huevo con mayor cantidad estos ácidos grasos.[/I]



Es sólo por ponerle acento a aquello que me ha llamado la atención. 

Para mí es un ejemplo de mala educación nutricional y gastronómica. Si la sociedad es deficitaria de alguno de esos ácidos grasos, los que toman medidas deben ser consecuentes e informar a la población y ésta no consentir que le _solucionen_ las deficiencias sin cambiar de hábitos alimentarios. 

No creo que alimentar gallinas con algas y con harina de pescado para que den huevos con más omega 3 sea mejor que consumir esas algas y ese pescado directamente. Aunque parezca Soylent Fish esto último.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Nov 2015)

Voy a intentar hacer un breve resumen, a veces creo que se discute en cosas en la que todos estamos de acuerdo.

1º Come productos lo menos procesados posibles, lo ideal es no procesados, es decir, sin etiquetas nutricionales.

2º Las grasas no son malas en si mismas y son necesarias.

3º Tener colesterol no es malo en si mismo.

4º Evita los azucares blancos y todos los alimentos que los lleven, son con diferencia lo peor que podemos comer, huye.

5º Evita los cereales en especial el trigo, evita alimentos que contengan trigo. El unico admisible es el arroz, y con moderacion.

6º Los lacteos no son un buen alimento, si se toman, en forma de queso curado la mejor manera, pero en general son productos a evitar.

7º Los hidratos de carbono son necesarios, pero el lugar donde buscarlos es la fruta y la verdura, nunca cereales, ni azucares blancos.

8º Las legumbres se pueden tomar con muchisima moderacion y siempre despues de un tiempo en remojo. 

9º Come huevos sin miedo, bastantes.

10º Evita el alcohol, pero si tomas mejor cerveza o vino que ron y whisky.

Añadid lo que querais, si veis que algo esta mal decidlo.


----------



## Zoidberg (19 Nov 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> ...
> 6º Los lacteos no son un buen alimento, si se toman, en forma de queso curado la mejor manera, pero en general son productos a evitar.
> ...



No creo que el número 6 sea muy acertado. La capacidad de digerir la lactosa es una ventaja evolutiva que ha llegado hasta nuestros días, será por algo.
Sólo es cierto para los que tienen intolerancia a la susodicha.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Nov 2015)

Zoidberg dijo:


> No creo que el número 6 sea muy acertado. La capacidad de digerir la lactosa es una ventaja evolutiva que ha llegado hasta nuestros días, será por algo.
> Sólo es cierto para los que tienen intolerancia a la susodicha.



Mucha gente es "cuasiintolerante" y no lo saben. A raíz de este hilo le propuse a mi mujer que dejase la leche y las harinas por un tiempo para ver si su problema de gases era por alguno de los dos productos. Y así fue, después de dejarlos se "desinfló" literalmente. Tenia el estomago siempre hinchado y ahora tocas y se nota normal.

Ahora tocaría probar a volver a tomar uno de los dos para descartar al otro, pero como ademas esta adelgazando me dice que tururú, que no vuelve a probarlos.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (19 Nov 2015)

Zoidberg dijo:


> No creo que el número 6 sea muy acertado. La capacidad de digerir la lactosa es una ventaja evolutiva que ha llegado hasta nuestros días, será por algo.
> Sólo es cierto para los que tienen intolerancia a la susodicha.









Este mapa salio en la revista nature y hay muchos similares en toda la red.

Es un error muy comun pensar que toda la poblacion tiene esa adaptacion, y que la intolerancias son algo marginal. Solo en los paises de norte de europa hay una adaptacion alta, en España estamos en un 50%. Si te vas al resto del mundo la adaptacion es una clara minoria de la poblacion mundial.

Ademas de la lactosa, la proteina de la leche produce alergias en muchisima gente. Si sumamos los dos problemas la leche no es un alimento tan ideal, al menos en España. La proteina de la leche (caseina) tiene el problema de que se mantiene intacta tambien en fermentados, yogures, quesos, etc. Por eso mucha gente se sorprende de que deja la leche y se le arreglan numerosos problemas digestivos y respiratorios.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2015)

Así como la harina es un alimento que el ser humano no tolera bien, los lácteos como bien dicen los foreros, si los toleramos bien, adelante con ellos.
No podemos negar que son una fuente proteica y de grasa de primera calidad.
Si los quesos son curados (le quitan la lactosa), aún mejor. Pero si no tenemos molestias, un buen lácteo entero, entra perfectamente en una dieta saludable.

Me imagino los hombres de las cavernas matando a un animal hembra y ver que tenía las ubres llenas de leche. Qué harían? Pues beberse su leche. 
Así que si la toleráis bien, adelante.


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Nov 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Así como la harina es un alimento que el ser humano no tolera bien, los lácteos como bien dicen los foreros, si los toleramos bien, adelante con ellos.
> No podemos negar que son una fuente proteica y de grasa de primera calidad.
> Si los quesos son curados (le quitan la lactosa), aún mejor. Pero si no tenemos molestias, un buen lácteo entero, entra perfectamente en una dieta saludable.
> 
> ...



No voy a estar de acuerdo del todo con esta afirmacion y lo explico:

Evidentemente hay gente que la leche no le sienta mal, cierto, pero incluso siendo asi deberiamos pensar que estamos tratando con un alimento altamente procesado, ni de lejos es la leche pura que se bebia en el mundo hace 100 años.

Para empezar el proceso de pasteurizacion y uperizacion convierten a la leche en un liquido muerto, sin nutrientes ni vitaminas, que posteriormente son agregadas de forma quimica en la mayoria de los casos. Por otro lado estamos delante de leche de vacas que en su mayoria se crian estabuladas, hinchandolas con antibioticos y comida de la peor calidad que acaban en la leche. Por este motivo que no siente mal no significa que no se deba huir de un producto que en muchisimos casos se recoge en las granjas en estado de putrefacion, dentro de los cantaros para luego volver a ser comestible.

El caso del queso es diferente, sobre todo si esta muy curado, y si es artesanal mejor, en España tenemos quesos buenos a cientos, y son faciles de encontrar.

Vuelvo al principio, la grasa de la lecho no es la mejor ni aunque se tolere bien. Si sois capaces de encontrar leche autentica pues genial, pero poca queda.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Nov 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No voy a estar de acuerdo del todo con esta afirmacion y lo explico:
> 
> Evidentemente hay gente que la leche no le sienta mal, cierto, pero incluso siendo asi deberiamos pensar que estamos tratando con un alimento altamente procesado, ni de lejos es la leche pura que se bebia en el mundo hace 100 años.
> 
> ...



Hablo del concepto leche. Otra cosa es, como bien dices, lo que se vende en el super. 
Yo de pequeño iba a buscar la leche a la casa de payés que teníamos justo al lado de mi casa y mi madre la hervía. Leche de vacas que pastaban en total libertad por el prado. 
Fue irme de mi casa a los 17 años para ir a la universidad y tener que tomar le lecha del super. A los 20 vi que algo no chutaba bien en mi cuerpo y opté por dejar la leche. Y ahí se solución todo. Y ya tengo casi 40. La casa de payés ya no existe así que no he tenido más tentación.

La leche, como otros muchos productos, ya tan procesados y mega hormonados, el organismo humano ya no los tolera bien.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Nov 2015)

Este hombre debía llevar toda la vida intentando adelgazar (imagino que no sería por falta de recursos económicos) y resulta que con 63 años, alguien le dice que se quite del azúcar y pierde 50 kilos.
https://iquitsugar.com/actor-john-goodman-after-years-of-quitting-sugar-looks-better-than-ever/
John Goodman: How I Lost 100 Lbs. – and Counting - Bodywatch, John Goodman : People.com

Y aquí tenemos a otro que entestado en ser vegetariano no adelgazaba así que optó por comer carne y eliminar el azúcar. Los resultados son evidentes...
Entrevista al Dr Lusting por Alec Baldwin | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## chomin (21 Nov 2015)

Siguiendo con los lacteos.

Me gustaría saber que opinión de la leche de cabra, que es mas digestiva

Y del Kefir, yogures y probioticos en general


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Nov 2015)

chomin dijo:


> Siguiendo con los lacteos.
> 
> Me gustaría saber que opinión de la leche de cabra, que es mas digestiva
> 
> Y del Kefir, yogures y probioticos en general



Yo tomo kefir y me sienta de maravilla, la leche, no. Sobre los prebióticos, son la forma de mejorar tu sistema inmunológico. Pero no las botellitas de Danone, sino los que te prepares tú. Pepinos fermentados, chucrut, kimchi, estas cosas. Son sencillas de preparar en casa, duran mucho tiempo y se pueden hacer en cantidad.

Las fermentaciones lácticas son el aliado de tu salud digestiva.

Historia y beneficios de los alimentos fermentados | Eva Muerde La Manzana


----------



## Raullucu (21 Nov 2015)

chomin dijo:


> Siguiendo con los lacteos.
> 
> Me gustaría saber que opinión de la leche de cabra, que es mas digestiva
> 
> Y del Kefir, yogures y probioticos en general



Te recomiendo buscar leche de cabra fresca, es deliciosa y, como dices, muy digestiva. Es algo carilla (ronda los 2€), pero no hay comparación con la UHT, sólo la grasilla que trae es una maravilla


----------



## malibux (21 Nov 2015)

Pasado algún mes más, sigo bajando poco a poco hasta los 74-75 kg, osea bajada de casi 9 kg. Y eso que todos los días me meto un sándwich y no soy del todo estricto, alguna vez toca comer algo prohibido. Hoy para celebrarlo me he cascado un chuletón enorme jaja. 

Lo curioso es que está forma de comer te hace volver a tu peso de "infancia" es decir, mi fenotipo ahora tirando a ser más delgaducho se parece más a como era yo que los kilillos de más que tuve los últimos años.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Nov 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Así como la harina es un alimento que el ser humano no tolera bien,



deja de repetir esto que es falso, si no hay intolerancias por medio, no es cierto.

La única salvedad es que es mejor hacer la harina y cocinarla como sea en el momento (como se hizo siempre en todas partes, como se hace ahora en la India para hacer los chapatis, como se hace ahora en México para hacer las tortillas mediante el método de la nixtamalización).

Y basta unos pocos casos, y hay millones ante y ahora, de personas sanas que cumplen 70, 80, 90 y 100 años en perfectas condiciones cuya dieta de toda la vida ha sido cereal, legumbres, verduras y frutas, con algo de carne y pescado (y hasta lácteos en algunos casos), para demostrar que esa aseveración, sin una fuerte condimentación, es falsa.

Las experiencias de los foreros sin cálculo de calorías totales también sesgan las conclusiones pero mucho.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> deja de repetir esto que es falso, si no hay intolerancias por medio, no es cierto.
> 
> La única salvedad es que es mejor hacer la harina y cocinarla como sea en el momento (como se hizo siempre en todas partes, como se hace ahora en la India para hacer los chapatis, como se hace ahora en México para hacer las tortillas mediante el método de la nixtamalización).
> 
> ...



ENtonces estas diciendo que todas estas personas que han dejado el azucar y harinas y estan perdiendo peso sin mayor problema estan mintiendo?


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> ENtonces estas diciendo que todas estas personas que han dejado el azucar y harinas y estan perdiendo peso sin mayor problema estan mintiendo?



este mensaje deja claro que el que tiene problemas de compresión lectora no soy yo.

He dicho varias veces en este hilo lo siguiente: cuando una persona reduce el consumo de carbohidratos y aumenta el consumo de alimentos altos en proteínas y grasas, que son más saciantes, tiende a consumir menos calorías totales, con la consecuencia lógica de tal déficit calórico.

El título de hilo da a entender otra cosa falsa, y es que por el hecho de dejar de consumir harinas y azúcares totalmente se va a adelgazar, y esto no puede ser más allá de unos pocos kilos consecuencia de una intolerancia alimentaria que haga retener líquidos, como ya han comentado, o como consecuencia de perder las reservas de glucógeno, ya que por cada molécula de glucosa se almacena cuatro de agua, si recuerdo bien, y eso representa para el máximo de las reservas de un adulto fácil dos o cuatro kilos.

Dos o tres días comiendo sin hidratos o por debajo del umbral de reposición bastan para perder esa reserva, y por tanto, ese peso, que no se recupera si no se vuelve a aumentar la ingesta de carbohidratos.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2015 at 06:44 ----------

así que si no tienen un registro de calorías no se puede saber qué está pasando.


----------



## malibux (24 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> este mensaje deja claro que el que tiene problemas de compresión lectora no soy yo.
> 
> He dicho varias veces en este hilo lo siguiente: cuando una persona reduce el consumo de carbohidratos y aumenta el consumo de alimentos altos en proteínas y grasas, que son más saciantes, tiende a consumir menos calorías totales, con la consecuencia lógica de tal déficit calórico.
> 
> ...



Para demostrarlo científicamente habría que contar calorías como bien dices, no se si habrá algún estudio pero ya han mostrado varios en esa línea que apoyan la tesis de que más importante que el número de calorías es la propia naturaleza del CH refinado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> este mensaje deja claro que el que tiene problemas de compresión lectora no soy yo.
> 
> He dicho varias veces en este hilo lo siguiente: cuando una persona reduce el consumo de carbohidratos y aumenta el consumo de alimentos altos en proteínas y grasas, que son más saciantes, tiende a consumir menos calorías totales, con la consecuencia lógica de tal déficit calórico.
> 
> ...



Me alegro que al fin aporte algo util para el tema del hilo. Cual es el limite de calorias medias diarias tendria que ingerie un adulto de 1,84 que partiese de 102 kg para adelgazar a buen ritmo?

Y vaya por delante que no estoy de acuerdo para nada en el tema de las calorias. Ya hemos comentado el meollo del asunto y cuales son las causas de acumular grasas mas alla de la ingesta calorica.

Si tiene la amabilidad de contestarme pondremos luz a este punto y lo podemos debatir amigablemente.


----------



## Qui (24 Nov 2015)

Hay una cosa en la que podría tener sentido lo que comenta Sunwukung (aunque si contara las cosas sin atacar y de manera sesgada seguro que sería mucho más fácil escucharle) y es que la ingesta calórica total a día de hoy puede que se haya reducido.
Estoy seguro de que durante las primeras semanas no fue así e incluso aumentó pero a día de hoy probablemente coma menos que antes.
Pero hay un factor que desde mi punto de vista marca una diferencia fundamental. En mi vida diaria no hay hambre ni ansiedad y eso es algo que antes no pasaba.
No he cambiado ni un ápice mi vida diaria, sigo con mi mismo trabajo (soy profesor, es bastante sedentario) y no hago casi ejercicio en parte por dejadez y en parte porque mi rutina diaria (todo el día de un lado a otro con los peques) no me lo permite y aun así he perdido peso de manera muy significativa, de hecho igual que las pocas veces que he seguido una dieta muy restrictiva en calorías, pasando hambre y siempre con un gran efecto rebote que estoy convencido esta vez no pasará ya que no estoy a dieta sino que simplemente he cambiado mis hábitos alimentarios de manera muy sencilla:
Abandonar harinas, azúcar y procesados y aumentar la ingesta de grasas.
Ya he comentado por aquí que hay un par de personas de mi entorno cercano que al ver los resultados están haciendo lo mismo y con los mismos resultados (y tampoco han cambiado en absoluto su modo de vida ni aumentado ejercicio) con lo que no es casualidad.
Un saludo.
Por cierto, los carnívoros no somos tan malos como nos pintan


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Nov 2015)

Qui dijo:


> Hay una cosa en la que podría tener sentido lo que comenta Sunwukung (aunque si contara las cosas sin atacar y de manera sesgada seguro que sería mucho más fácil escucharle) y es que la ingesta calórica total a día de hoy puede que se haya reducido.
> Estoy seguro de que durante las primeras semanas no fue así e incluso aumentó pero a día de hoy probablemente coma menos que antes.
> Pero hay un factor que desde mi punto de vista marca una diferencia fundamental. En mi vida diaria no hay hambre ni ansiedad y eso es algo que antes no pasaba.
> No he cambiado ni un ápice mi vida diaria, sigo con mi mismo trabajo (soy profesor, es bastante sedentario) y no hago casi ejercicio en parte por dejadez y en parte porque mi rutina diaria (todo el día de un lado a otro con los peques) no me lo permite y aun así he perdido peso de manera muy significativa, de hecho igual que las pocas veces que he seguido una dieta muy restrictiva en calorías, pasando hambre y siempre con un gran efecto rebote que estoy convencido esta vez no pasará ya que no estoy a dieta sino que simplemente he cambiado mis hábitos alimentarios de manera muy sencilla:
> ...



Sí, yo también creo que en general se reduce la ingesta calórica.

Pero digo CREO porque no lo veo claro para nada; ya que antes EVITABA comer cosas "grasas", por ejemplo, frutos secos, mantequilla, carnes grasas... Y resulta que esas cosa tienen muchísimas calorías...

Yo CREO que ha bajado, pero, aunque asi haya sido, la bajada NO PUEDE EXPLICAR LA BAJADA DE PESO. Es demasiada bajada para tan poca diferencia (en caso de que la haya) o al menos sería bastante contraintuitivo...


----------



## sada (24 Nov 2015)

Qui dijo:


> Hay una cosa en la que podría tener sentido lo que comenta Sunwukung (aunque si contara las cosas sin atacar y de manera sesgada seguro que sería mucho más fácil escucharle) y es que la ingesta calórica total a día de hoy puede que se haya reducido.
> Estoy seguro de que durante las primeras semanas no fue así e incluso aumentó pero a día de hoy probablemente coma menos que antes.
> Pero hay un factor que desde mi punto de vista marca una diferencia fundamental. En mi vida diaria no hay hambre ni ansiedad y eso es algo que antes no pasaba.
> No he cambiado ni un ápice mi vida diaria, sigo con mi mismo trabajo (soy profesor, es bastante sedentario) y no hago casi ejercicio en parte por dejadez y en parte porque mi rutina diaria (todo el día de un lado a otro con los peques) no me lo permite y aun así he perdido peso de manera muy significativa, de hecho igual que las pocas veces que he seguido una dieta muy restrictiva en calorías, pasando hambre y siempre con un gran efecto rebote que estoy convencido esta vez no pasará ya que no estoy a dieta sino que simplemente he cambiado mis hábitos alimentarios de manera muy sencilla:
> ...



que comes un día normal? dame ideas


----------



## Johnny Drama (24 Nov 2015)

Por cierto, opiniones sobre las patatas fritas?
No las de bolsa, la que fries en casa (con aceite de oliva por supuesto.)


----------



## Topongo (24 Nov 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Por cierto, opiniones sobre las patatas fritas?
> No las de bolsa, la que fries en casa (con aceite de oliva por supuesto.)



Y también de las de bolsa, que hay algunas que solo tienen patata aceite de oliva y sal...


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Nov 2015)

Yo me las como al vapor, pero por la economía de no gastar aceite, más que nada.

Están muy ricas también.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Me alegro que al fin aporte algo util para el tema del hilo. Cual es el limite de calorias medias diarias tendria que ingerie un adulto de 1,84 que partiese de 102 kg para adelgazar a buen ritmo?
> 
> Y vaya por delante que no estoy de acuerdo para nada en el tema de las calorias. Ya hemos comentado el meollo del asunto y cuales son las causas de acumular grasas mas alla de la ingesta calorica.
> 
> Si tiene la amabilidad de contestarme pondremos luz a este punto y lo podemos debatir amigablemente.



vamos a ver, la termodinámica tiene una aplicabilidad limitada a la biología, no lo explica todo, pero está claro que si no comes vas adelgazando hasta que te mueres. Por tanto si comes mucho más de lo que necesitas engordas, y si comes menos, adelgazas, esto es así.

La única salvedad es que la fórmula para calcular las necesidades basales tienen un margen de error del 40%, precisamente porque no tenemos mucha idea de cómo funciona el metabolismo, el cuerpo no es una máquina térmica, aunque las leyes de la termo sigan siendo válidas.

Pero dentro de la especificidad individual funciona lo del total de las calorías frente a las necesidades energéticas individuales.

Una persona de 102 kg tiene unas necesidades energéticas basales de unas 2100 calorías, por tanto adelgazaría a partir de unas 150 menos, de manera progresiva, y a partir de unas 300 el adelgazamiento es más rápido.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2015 at 16:41 ----------

yo he tenido experiencias de bajadas y subidas de peso por otra cuestión no alimentaria de unos cinco kilos en dos semanas. La pérdida rápida de peso al principio en las dietas bajas en carbos se debe al gasto del glucógeno.


----------



## angek (24 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La pérdida rápida de peso al principio en las dietas bajas en carbos se debe al gasto del glucógeno.



También tiene que ver la gran cantidad de agua que atesoran los carbohidratos. 

Sólo hojear los kilos recuperados (o efecto rebote) al volver a tomar hidratos tras una cetosis se puede ver que la clave NO está en minimizarlos. 

Y que el concepto de "peso" lleva a inexactitudes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vamos a ver, la termodinámica tiene una aplicabilidad limitada a la biología, no lo explica todo, pero está claro que si no comes vas adelgazando hasta que te mueres. Por tanto si comes mucho más de lo que necesitas engordas, y si comes menos, adelgazas, esto es así.
> 
> La única salvedad es que la fórmula para calcular las necesidades basales tienen un margen de error del 40%, precisamente porque no tenemos mucha idea de cómo funciona el metabolismo, el cuerpo no es una máquina térmica, aunque las leyes de la termo sigan siendo válidas.
> 
> ...



Antes de contestarle voy a pegar la intervencion del Sr Adrenocromo, autor del presente hilo, en el hilo de la diabetes. Esta bien que quede reflejado aqui y creo que estara de acuerdo. No puede estar mejor explicado asique me ahorro ladrillo:


Spoiler



Copyright Sr Adrenocromo Sello de calidad:

Cómo es posible que desde pequeño, en prensa, en la consulta del médico, en divulgación, en la calle, en la familia, me hayan grabado a fuego los siguientes mensajes?

1. No comas NADA DE GRASA, evítala, la mantequilla es veneno. No comas dulces que se te pican los dientes pero nada más.

2. Come pan, pasta, arroz, TODO EL PUTO DÍA es la jodida base de la pirámide alimenticia!!!!! Esto NO es discutible, crecí viendo esas putas pirámides de la alimentación, que empiezan a cambiar pero siguien siendo muy parecidas.

3. Si engordas come menos, menos cada vez, sobre todo nada de grasa, eso sí los hidratos hínchate tranquilemente da igual que a nadie le funcione y la obesidad, el sobrepeso y la diabetes campen a sus anchas!!! Más madera!!!

Todo esto teniendo en cuenta:

-Que no se conoce bien qué hormonas y cómo afectan al metabolismo humano.

-Que no hay pruebas de que contar calorías sea un medio efectivo para explicar las pérdidas o ganancias de peso, de grasa, de musculatura, etc.

-Que "algo" en el cuerpo debe dar órdenes a los adipocitos para que acumulen grasa o para que la quemen. Que la insulina juega un papel fundamental en esto. Que el índice glucémico de los alimentos parece fundamental a la hora de la respuesta insulínica. 

-Que hormonas como la leptina controlan la sensación de apetito y saciedad. 

-Que hormonas como la grelina igualmente determinan estos procesos. 

-Que el gasto metabólico basal es, como mínimo dificil de determinar y calcular. 

-Que aún equipados con una balanza de precisión e información completa es manifiestamente complicado alcanzar lo que se ha venido llamando "equilibrio energético". 

-Que la "dieta mediterránea" es casi un constructo ficticio, que no tiene una composición ni una historia claras. 

-Que decir "hay que comer de forma equilibrada" es una perogrullada que, más allá de evitar excesos como hincharse a comida basura o a alcohol, es una pobrísima indicación dietética que apela al "sentido común" cuando se ignoran muchísimas cosas sobre la alimentación humana. 

-Que hay fuertes indicios de que basar la alimentación en cereales, harinas e hidratos de carbono sencillo podría estar detrás de la epidemia de sobrepeso y obesidad, por dos sencillos motivos: el incremento en éstas desde que en los 70 se adaptaron esas recomendaciones dietéticas (sustitutir grasas por hidratos) y que la respuesta insulínica constante genera resistencia a la insulina y obesidad (entre otras cosas).

-Y por último, que las recomendaciones de susitutuir grasas por hidratos SE ADOPTARON SIN PRUEBAS SÓLIDAS DE QUE ESO FUERA LO MEJOR PARA EL SER HUMANO, aunque es cierto que intuitivamente podrían tener sentido.

Lo principal, por tanto, es asumir críticamente esos puntos, y que los profesionales médicos y dietéticos dejen de pontificar, y asuman que no se conocen bien los procesos metabólicos, y que su cruzada contra el sobrepeso ha sido un MANIFIESTO FRACASO.



UNa vez leido esto tengo que decir que estoy totalmente de acuerdo, y lo voy a contrastar con mi experiencia personal:
- Segun mi aplicacion de macronutrientes mi consumo durante los seis primeros meses era de media semanal dividida entre siete dias 1.900-2.000-2.100. Hay alguna semana por encima pero pocas. Trabajo de oficina y comercial.
- Practicamente los cuatro primeros meses perdi peso a un ritmo constante, de 102 llegue a 88 kilos. En los meses siguientes llegue a un minimo de 85 k.
- Me empece a ver demasiado delgado y añadi un bocata a la semana, y otro dia patatas. Me estabilice en 87k. Solo este pasado verano con el calor y muchisima actividad fisica llegue a 89 k, porque bebia un par de botes a diario. Se acabo el verano y vuelta a 87 k.

Mis conclusiones:
- Mi consumo calorico no explica la rapida y constante perdida de peso. Si fuese asi al llegar, por ejemplo a 95 kilos me habria parado al tener menores requerimientos energeticos, y aun perdi 10 kilos mas.
- Tengo muy claro que el factor del indice glucemico de los alimentos es totalmente determinante en la perdida de peso. La intervencion de la insulina como ya hemos comentado marca la diferencia.
- Solo con introducir patatas, un poco de pan y las cervezas en la dieta el aumento de peso inmediato. Tened en cuenta que una sola ingesta semanal en cuanto aporte calorico es ridiculo en el total. Las dos cervezas diarias en verano suponen 140 calorias adicionales, frente a muchas horas de mover material en obra a diario por una punta de trabajo, aqui la termodinamica se va a tomar por culo.
- Le voy a dar la razon al Sr Sunwung en cuanto a que se rebaja el consumo total de calorias, pero no tanto como para explicar las rapidas perdidas de peso. La principal causa de esta menor ingesta es que al tener un consumo bajo de azucares el cuerpo tira de oxidacion de grasas y desaparece el hambre ansiosa que provoca la montaña rusa de azucar. ESO ES UN ARGUMENTO A FAVOR NO EN CONTRA.
- Por supuesto tengo que decir que estoy totalmente en contra de cualquier dieta que no incluya proteina animal, grasa e hidratos. Lo importante es de donde sacamos estos macronutrientes.

Solo me queda felicitar al Sr Adenocromo ya que aqui estamos poniendo negro sobre blanco lo que muchos tenemos claro desde hace tiempo, y puede ayudar a mucha gente.


----------



## Qui (24 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> que comes un día normal? dame ideas



A ver, es un poco complicado porque varía mucho de un día a otro pero más o menos es así. 

Al desayuno he ido variando y a día de hoy tomo un café doble batido con mantequilla y una cucharadita de miel (delicioso). Además y en función del hambre que tenga tomo alguna fruta, cena del día anterior, jamón con queso de untar, huevos revueltos...
En la comida como lo mismo que mi mujer y mis hijos, unos días purés de diferentes verduras que yo me riego con aceite aove, legumbre, alubia verde con patata, guisantes, ensaladas completas y muy regadas con aove, raro día arroz...
De segundo solemos comer carne y casi siempre a la plancha. Cada día le damos más al cerdo y además a los cortes que más grasa tienen que además de ser los más baratos (como la aguja) para mi gusto son los más sabrosos. Por supuesto me como la grasa de mis piezas y las de mi mujer.
De postre suelo tomar un yogur griego con pasas y nueces u otros frutos secos.
Para cenar huevos, pescados, embutidos, quesos, rollos de jamón con queso de untar (se nota que me gustan), pisto (hoy por ejemplo con huevos al vapor)...
Como hasta que me sacio y entre horas casi nunca tengo nada de hambre y cuando la tengo o algún día por que me apetece sin más tomo frutos secos (en lidl venden una especie de bolsas variadas que están de lujo) o fruta o yogur griego también con pasas y frutos secos.
Después de comer me tomo casi todos los días otro café batido con mantequilla como el del desayuno (¿he dicho que me encanta?)
Los fines de semana soy muuuuy flexible y cuando cenamos sea en casa o en casa de amigos o alguna vez en restaurante tomo lo que me apetece (pizza, empanada, algún postre) y por la mañana el ritual del café con leche con raqueta con los amigos no me le quita nadie.
Después de este tocho espero haber concretado suficiente pero como ya digo la principal diferencia con mi dieta anterior es haber sacado el azúcar y las harinas de la misma. Yo antes comía casi igual que ahora tanto en cantidad como en alimentos. Ahora procuro tomar más grasa y poco más. 
Animo a todo el mundo a probar ya que es absolutamente sorprendente el cambio que se produce. 
Un día de estos lo mismo empiezo a hacer algo de deporte porque la verdad es que el cuerpo me lo está pidiendo aunque de momento no le hago caso 
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ratona (25 Nov 2015)

Q tal tenéis el colesterol?

Algún consejo de comida para el dolor menstrual? No puedo con mi espalda hoy y no paro de desear chocolate

---------- Post added 25-nov-2015 at 00:10 ----------




Johnny Drama dijo:


> Por cierto, opiniones sobre las patatas fritas?
> No las de bolsa, la que fries en casa (con aceite de oliva por supuesto.)




Yo las Corto gordas y las cuezo. Quito la piel que sale facil. Y luego las frío con poco aceite oliva y echo una sal q compre q contiene especias. Y eso lo como con tomate natural echo por mi añadiéndole picante. 

Patatas fritas me sientan mal últimamente por eso se me ocurrió también comerlas de esa otra manera.

Comí algo parecido en un bar una vez patatas cocidas y salsas para Huntar tomate normal tomate con picante y ajo. La salsa de ajo tiene muchas calorías.


----------



## Qui (25 Nov 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> Q tal tenéis el colesterol?
> 
> Algún consejo de comida para el dolor menstrual? No puedo con mi espalda hoy y no paro de desear chocolate
> 
> ...



Olvidaté de lo que venías haciendo hasta ahora. Las grasas son buenas no malas. La mayonesa la hago con huevo y aceite en casa y así con todo.
Hay una cosa que he notado y es que si bajo el consumo de grasas pierdo menos peso. Parece de locos pero es así.

Con respecto al colesterol yo estoy deseando hacerme análisis pero será en el reconocimiento médico de mi trabajo y aun queda mucho tiempo. Solo puedo decir que me encuentro mucho mejor.

Mi cuñada con muchos problemas de colesterol, hígado graso y demás ha pasado a comer así y al igual que yo no es del todo estricta. Ha perdido mucho peso también (yo ya llevo 12 kilos desde mediados de septiembre) y ha dejado de tomar la pastillita. En poco tiempo se hará análisis y estamos deseando ver como salen.

Como dice el autor del hilo prueba un mes y mira los resultados. Estamos tan acostumbrados a las harinas y el azúcar que la primera semana no sabes que comer. Una vez pasado esto no te vuelves a acordar de ello salvo momentos puntuales y sin ansiedad.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Nov 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> Q tal tenéis el colesterol?
> 
> Algún consejo de comida para el dolor menstrual? No puedo con mi espalda hoy y no paro de desear chocolate
> 
> ...



Tengo el colesterol perfecto; tengo alto el "bueno" y bajo el "malo". 

70 LDL y 100 de HDL más o menos. Tengo todos los valores de un análisis excelentes, salvo el ácido úrico, algo elevado, que me dijo el médico que es algo inespecífico, sin ninguna importancia al nivel que lo tengo, y la presencia de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre, que me dijo que si hago deporte es normal (claro que en realidad es porque a veces entro en ligera cetosis).

A mi las patatas fritas me parecen:

-Un alimento que NO se debería comer si son chips, de bolsa. Son un snack crujiente, salado, repleto de hidratos de carbono y normalmente, de grasas trans. No sacian, y es "comida basura".

-Tradicionales hechas en casa: un alimento riquísimo, y sano, pero yo lo desaconsejaría para la gente que quiera perder peso. La combinación hidratos + grasa + relativamente poco saciantes (poca densidad nutricional, poca fibra) es ideal para engordar en mi opinión.

Ratona, por lo que he leído tuyo, dices que comes poco y no adelgazas, hablas ahora de que la salsa tiene muchas calorías... Prueba otro enfoque: pasa de hidratos refinados, elimina harinas y azúcares, baja el consumo de patatas también, y pásate a verduras y carne, pescado, hortalizas, frutos secos, aceite de oliva... Y abandona todo producto light, olvídate de contar calorías.

Ya verás los resultados...


----------



## bizarre (25 Nov 2015)

Ratona he leído que el ansia de chocolate por la menstruación sedebea niveles bajos de magnesio suplementa con carbonato de magnesio a ver si mejoras


----------



## zapatitos (25 Nov 2015)

Qui dijo:


> *Hay una cosa en la que podría tener sentido lo que comenta Sunwukung (aunque si contara las cosas sin atacar y de manera sesgada seguro que sería mucho más fácil escucharle) y es que la ingesta calórica total a día de hoy puede que se haya reducido.
> Estoy seguro de que durante las primeras semanas no fue así e incluso aumentó pero a día de hoy probablemente coma menos que antes.
> Pero hay un factor que desde mi punto de vista marca una diferencia fundamental. En mi vida diaria no hay hambre ni ansiedad y eso es algo que antes no pasaba.
> No he cambiado ni un ápice mi vida diaria, sigo con mi mismo trabajo (soy profesor, es bastante sedentario) y no hago casi ejercicio en parte por dejadez y en parte porque mi rutina diaria (todo el día de un lado a otro con los peques) no me lo permite y aun así he perdido peso de manera muy significativa, de hecho igual que las pocas veces que he seguido una dieta muy restrictiva en calorías, pasando hambre y siempre con un gran efecto rebote que estoy convencido esta vez no pasará ya que no estoy a dieta sino que simplemente he cambiado mis hábitos alimentarios de manera muy sencilla:
> ...



La mayor variante en la pérdida y aumento de peso corporal son las calorías. Si comes más de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a engordar SI o SI, si comes menos de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a adelgazar SI o SI, si comes lo que necesitas tu cuerpo va a mantener su peso SI o SI. 

Lo que si puede cambiar tu modo de alimentación es tu composición corporal, hay muchísima gente que está en su "peso ideal" pero están fofos y flácidos y otros en cambio tienen más peso que el "ideal" pero están prietos y fibrados.

Resumientod y para no alargarme, si has perdido peso total es porque comes menos que antes, cosa distinta es que al dejar el azúcar, tomar más alimentos nutritivos y por lo tanto alimentarte mejor tu cuerpo se está transformando y probablemente estás mucho más delgado y fibroso. Osease has perdido grasa y ganado músculo que es lo que puedes hacer cambiando tus hábitos alimenticios a más sanos, perder por un lado y ganar por otro. Pero cambiar el peso total si comes más calorías de las que necesita tu cuerpo es imposible (al menos yo no lo he visto nunca en mi experiencia con gente que haya contado en serio las calorías)

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Nov 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> *La mayor variante en la pérdida y aumento de peso corporal son las calorías.* Si comes más de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a engordar SI o SI, si comes menos de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a adelgazar SI o SI, si comes lo que necesitas tu cuerpo va a mantener su peso SI o SI.



A mi lo que me gustaría de una vez, es ver pruebas sólidas de que la frase "la mayor variante en la pérdida y aumento de peso corporal son las calorías". Pero no por una manía mía, no. Es porque NO HAY UNA EVIDENCIA SÓLIDA DE QUE ESA FRASE SEA CIERTA.

Ojo, que yo no digo que NO sea cierta, y evidentemente, el cuerpo humano -como todo en la Naturaleza- debe respetar las leyes de la termodinámica. Pero el discurso de "una caloría es una caloría y engordas lo mismo sea cual sea el alimento que comas" es algo que ha pasado a ser dogmático. NO HAY PRUEBAS DE QUE ESA AFIRMACIÓN SEA CIERTA. En todo caso, comienza a haber pruebas en la dirección contraria. Como mínimo, el debate está abierto.

Respecto a su otra afirmación, reléala con espíritu crítico: "Si comes más de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a engordar SI o SI, si comes menos de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a adelgazar SI o SI, si comes lo que necesitas tu cuerpo va a mantener su peso SI o SI". Dicho así, parece muy sencillo. Claro, ahora sólo hay que averiguar:

-¿Cuánto "necesita mi cuerpo"?

-¿Cuánto debo comer para colmar dichas necesidades?

-Si un día como más, ¿qué pasa? ¿Engordo? ¿Puedo calcularlo con exactitud?

-Si un día como menos, ¿qué pasa? ¿Adelgazo? ¿Puedo calcularlo con exactitud?

-Si un día hago más deporte ¿qué pasa? ¿Cómo afecta al gasto? ¿Debe afectar a la ingesta?

Como ve, no es nada sencillo, aunque usted parece creer que es facilísimo. A mi, en esos términos, no me lo parece.

Un saludo


----------



## Qui (25 Nov 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> La mayor variante en la pérdida y aumento de peso corporal son las calorías. Si comes más de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a engordar SI o SI, si comes menos de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a adelgazar SI o SI, si comes lo que necesitas tu cuerpo va a mantener su peso SI o SI.
> 
> Lo que si puede cambiar tu modo de alimentación es tu composición corporal, hay muchísima gente que está en su "peso ideal" pero están fofos y flácidos y otros en cambio tienen más peso que el "ideal" pero están prietos y fibrados.
> 
> ...



Me parecen muy bien sus convicciones, yo solo puedo hablar de mi experiencia y esta me dice que las cosas son como las he contado. Como tanto en calidad como en cantidad *prácticamente igual que antes *salvo el aumento en la cantidad de grasas y la practica desaparición del azúcar y las harinas (salvo en momentos puntuales como he comentado ya).
Si eso ha provocado un aumento de musculatura este desde luego no es muy evidente (que más quisiera yo) y para nada alguien me definiría como fibroso sino más bien al contrario. Mido 1,75 y ahora peso 87 kilos y cuando empecé hace tan sólo diez semanas pesaba 99.
Tanto mi mujer como yo estamos asombrados de este cambio ya que siempre se ha demonizado a las grasas y resulta que son la llave del adelgazamiento (yo al menos cuantas más tomo más adelgazo).
Yo nunca he estado obsesionado con este tema pero ella ha estado toda su vida sufriendo problemas de obesidad hasta el punto de haberse tenido que hacer una reducción de estomago que ha hecho que en el último año haya perdido 40 kilos.
Pues bien, yo ahora pierdo peso al mismo ritmo que ella después de la operación. Si le parece a usted que he reducido mi ingesta de calorías hasta ese punto me parece estupendo pero le aseguro que no es así. Más bien creo que puede tener que ver con la insulina y todos los estudios que veo que dicen que es la que ordena acumular o no la grasa en el organismo. 
Todo esto lo digo desde la más completa ignorancia y la máxima curiosidad lo cual me permite tratar de aprender cómo funciona nuestro cuerpo ya que la experiencia que estoy viviendo es exactamente lo contrario a lo que siempre me habían contado.
Sólo cuento como me va para tratar de animar a las personas que puedan leer este hilo a que se pongan a ello ya que sé muy de cerca que la obesidad puede ser un infierno.
Saludos.


----------



## sada (25 Nov 2015)

Qui dijo:


> A ver, es un poco complicado porque varía mucho de un día a otro pero más o menos es así.
> 
> Al desayuno he ido variando y a día de hoy tomo un café doble batido con mantequilla y una cucharadita de miel (delicioso). Además y en función del hambre que tenga tomo alguna fruta, cena del día anterior, jamón con queso de untar, huevos revueltos...
> En la comida como lo mismo que mi mujer y mis hijos, unos días purés de diferentes verduras que yo me riego con aceite aove, legumbre, alubia verde con patata, guisantes, ensaladas completas y muy regadas con aove, raro día arroz...
> ...



el café ese con mantequilla...tengo ganas de probarlo pero no me gusta mucho el sabor amargo del café..lo haces con café solublé tipo Nescafé o con café en grano molido? le pones aceite de coco como he visto x ahi?


----------



## Qui (25 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> el café ese con mantequilla...tengo ganas de probarlo pero no me gusta mucho el sabor amargo del café..lo haces con café solublé tipo Nescafé o con café en grano molido? le pones aceite de coco como he visto x ahi?



Te olvidas de la miel. Yo le pongo una cucharadita de miel y entre la miel y la mantequilla o es amargo para nada. No tengo aceite de coco. Alguna vez le he puesto de oliva pero me gusta más solo con la mantequilla y la miel.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Nov 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> La mayor variante en la pérdida y aumento de peso corporal son las calorías. Si comes más de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a engordar SI o SI, si comes menos de lo que necesita tu cuerpo vas a adelgazar SI o SI, si comes lo que necesitas tu cuerpo va a mantener su peso SI o SI.
> 
> Lo que si puede cambiar tu modo de alimentación es tu composición corporal, hay muchísima gente que está en su "peso ideal" pero están fofos y flácidos y otros en cambio tienen más peso que el "ideal" pero están prietos y fibrados.
> 
> ...



Pues yo las estuve contando en serio seis meses hasta que me convenci de que era inutil. Segun la respuesta anterior de Sunwung con 102 kg tendria que haber consumido bastante por debajo de 2.000 calorias para haber adelgazado y no es asi. Con esa idea habria un muro al adelgazar ya que a menor peso menores necesidades caloricas, y cuando llegue a 17 kilos menos meti mas hidratos para frenar el adelgazamiento.

Mi opinion es contraria a la suya por propia experiencia y por todo lo que me he informado sobre el tema.

Luego evidentemente eliminando azucar y harinas eliminas el hambre ansiosa. Hay clinicas recetando medicamentos dudosos para limitar ese ansia de comer, cuando la solucion esta al alcance de cualquiera.

No creo que se haya repetido suficiente. Lo que de toda la vida nos hemos pensado que era hambre no lo es. Es el cuerpo pidiendo mas azucar a las dos o tres horas. Por eso cuando eliminamos este factor recuperamos el hambre de verdad y comemos realmente lo que necesitamos. Yo hago solo dos comidas al dia y pasan muchisimas horas sin necesidad de comer.

Si se tiene claro el papel de la insulina en la acumulacion de peso corporal no tiene sentido hablar de contar calorias. Son factores quimicos, no termodinamicos.

Este articulo lo explica con sencillez.
http://transformer.blogs.quo.es/2015/03/06/resistencia-a-la-insulina-por-que-es-importante/

Simplemente la insulina no la manejamos todos igual y tienes gordos desesperados haciendo regimenes y comiendo como pajaritos sin resultados, y gente que come como limas y no engordan.

Cada vez que me hablan de calorias no tengo mas remedio que sonreir.


----------



## sada (25 Nov 2015)

Qui dijo:


> Te olvidas de la miel. Yo le pongo una cucharadita de miel y entre la miel y la mantequilla o es amargo para nada. No tengo aceite de coco. Alguna vez le he puesto de oliva pero me gusta más solo con la mantequilla y la miel.



a ver si mañana lo pruebo

---------- Post added 25-nov-2015 at 17:55 ----------

estoy leyendo sobre el bulletproof coffee, desde que nada de miel ni azúcar a que es malo malísimo..de todo un poco...ni siquiera lo conocía.

el tipo q lo inventó dice que se pierde medio kilo al díaa..que opináis?


----------



## Luizmi (25 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> el café ese con mantequilla...tengo ganas de probarlo pero no me gusta mucho el sabor amargo del café..lo haces con café solublé tipo Nescafé o con café en grano molido? le pones aceite de coco como he visto x ahi?



Yo también lo desayuno de vez en cuando, café con aceite de coco y un poco de mantequilla eco, eso con unos frutos secos y vas que chutas hasta el mediodía, las grasas le quitan el sabor amargo al café, no hace falta ni edulcorarlo.
También puedes usar té verde en lugar de café.


----------



## rikitiki (25 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> el café ese con mantequilla...tengo ganas de probarlo pero no me gusta mucho el sabor amargo del café..lo haces con café solublé tipo Nescafé o con café en grano molido? le pones aceite de coco como he visto x ahi?



Si no te gusta el café prueba con té. ¿La mantequilla vale igual que la nata? a mi entender son casi lo mismo y para estas cosas es mas tragable.

El café, si es medianamente bueno , uno se puede acostumbrar a tomarlo sin azucar ni ningun tipo de edulcorante, las infusiones también. Al principio cuesta. pero es como cuando te tomas las primeras cervezas aunque amargan terminas apreciandolas (aunque las cervezas sean tabú en este hilo). El problema es que cuando el café es malo como el de las máquinas o el de algunos bares, sin edulcorante que lo camufle son absolutamente inbebibles.


----------



## Ratona (25 Nov 2015)

Pues ahora q habláis del café una vez un compañero tenía café en un Termo. Café negro. Le había echado mucha azúcar. Bebí por compromiso pero un asco.

Si el café es malo (los de polvos instantaneo) sabrá como a hierro amargo aunque eches azucar, leche.....

Si el café es mínimamente decente te sabe bien poco concentrado sólo o con un poquitín de leche. 

Uy yo odio a la gente de la sacarina y el bollo xd


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (26 Nov 2015)

Yo tomo el butter coffe de la siguiente manera: 200 ml de leche de Avena, lleva solo los azucares naturales presentes en la avena,(la venden en el mercadona), unos 80 ml de cafe y 70 grs de mantequilla ecológica del Aldi, a la batidora y listo, parece un capuccino.

He eliminado el azúcar y las harinas y noto sobretodo mucho mas vitalidad y energía. 

No me he pesado todavía para comparar pero si he notado menos grasa en la parte superior que es donde acumulo, aunque no tengo demasiado sobrepeso. mido 1.85 y peso 84 Kg


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Nov 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A mi lo que me gustaría de una vez, es ver pruebas sólidas de que la frase "la mayor variante en la pérdida y aumento de peso corporal son las calorías". Pero no por una manía mía, no. Es porque NO HAY UNA EVIDENCIA SÓLIDA DE QUE ESA FRASE SEA CIERTA.



no hay evidencia alguna, qué va, pésate, ayuna dos semanas y te vuelves a pesar, vuelve a comer y te pesas después de otras dos semanas y nos cuentas.

Está claro que no es la única variable, se ha registrado (está el vídeo del experimento por ahí) el efecto de la genética en cuanto a la subida de peso, y la variación de la composición corporal.

La mayoría de las personas parecen tener un límite de absorción de las calorías, a partir del cual ya no se sube más peso.

Algunas tienen que consumir muchas más calorías que otras para empezar a engordar, algunas suben principalmente de grasa y otras incluso sólo de proteína.

Algunas suben de peso con dificultad y lo bajan con facilidad, otras lo suben y o bajan con cierta facilidad, otros lo suben con facilidad y lo bajan con dificultad.

y finalmente tenemos a los nuevos freaks con sistemas endocrinos descojonados por las vacunas que engordan decenas de kilos.

Como todo en biología, siempre hay afectan diversas variables en cualquier fenómeno.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no hay evidencia alguna, qué va, pésate, ayuna dos semanas y te vuelves a pesar, vuelve a comer y te pesas después de otras dos semanas y nos cuentas.
> 
> Está claro que no es la única variable, se ha registrado (está el vídeo del experimento por ahí) el efecto de la genética en cuanto a la subida de peso, y la variación de la composición corporal.
> 
> ...



...ergo lo de contar calorias es una soberana estupidez.

Si deja de comer durante dos semanas ni termodinamica ni maquina quimica ni nada. Nos ha jodido mayo con las flores...

Ya han entrado suficientes foreros que solo han dejado las harinas y azucares y adelgazando a buen ritmo...se pueden buscar muchas vueltas pero esto es determinante.


----------



## angek (26 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> el café ese con mantequilla...tengo ganas de probarlo pero no me gusta mucho el sabor amargo del café..lo haces con café solublé tipo Nescafé o con café en grano molido? le pones aceite de coco como he visto x ahi?





Qui dijo:


> Te olvidas de la miel. Yo le pongo una cucharadita de miel y entre la miel y la mantequilla o es amargo para nada. No tengo aceite de coco. Alguna vez le he puesto de oliva pero me gusta más solo con la mantequilla y la miel.






sada dijo:


> estoy leyendo sobre el bulletproof coffee, desde que nada de miel ni azúcar a que es malo malísimo..de todo un poco...ni siquiera lo conocía.
> 
> el tipo q lo inventó dice que se pierde medio kilo al díaa..que opináis?






CALEIDOSCOPIO dijo:


> Yo tomo el butter coffe de la siguiente manera: 200 ml de leche de Avena, lleva solo los azucares naturales presentes en la avena,(la venden en el mercadona), unos 80 ml de cafe y 70 grs de mantequilla ecológica del Aldi, a la batidora y listo, parece un capuccino.
> 
> He eliminado el azúcar y las harinas y noto sobretodo mucho mas vitalidad y energía.
> 
> No me he pesado todavía para comparar pero si he notado menos grasa en la parte superior que es donde acumulo, aunque no tengo demasiado sobrepeso. mido 1.85 y peso 84 Kg




El Bulletproof Coffee es una moda algo chorrilla, pero que consiste en una cosa muy concreta. La inventó un tipo influido tras haber hecho un viaje por el Tíbet donde le ofrecieron un té con mantequilla de yak que, según cuenta, devolvió la claridad a su cabeza. 

Como puse aquí, no sirve cualquier café, ni cualquier mantequilla, ni cualquier grasa de coco, ni se puede simplemente remover (se debe batir a alta velocidad). 

Pero aparte de eso, lo más importante que se promueve consumiéndolo es algo llamado cetosis inducida. 

La cetosis inducida es una forma de "hackear" (al pelagatos del creador le gusta mucho este término) el cuerpo para alcanzar el estado cetogénico antes de esperar a que se consuma el glucógeno lentamente. 

Una de las formas más rápidas es el combo de cena temprana sin carbos, un HIT (que no HIIT) la mañana siguiente y despúes uno de estos cafés especiales. 

Evidentemente, si consume uno cualquier carbohidrato durante el proceso echa por tierra el motivo por el que se está consumiendo este café. 

Por cierto, la nata, al tener cierta cantidad de carbohidrato, no sirve.

Las cosas buenas que dicen que tiene: 

-Es una manera de habituarse al ayuno. De hecho, se trata de un ayuno autofágico (palabro), ya que, en ausencia de proteínas y carbos, el requerimiento de estos últimos para el cerebro se obtiene de tejidos corporales mediante esa famosa gluconeogénesis (palabro 2). Así, se dice, se quema tejido viejo (... por lo tanto se estimula la hormona del crecimiento, la testosterona y demás para crear nuevo). 

-Es una manera de ralentizar la absorción de cafeína si uno es un adicto. Gracias a la grasa, se podría decir que la cafeína se microencapsula (palabro 3) en bolsitas pequeñas de grasa llamadas liposomas (palabro 4) que deben digerirse antes de liberarse. 

Las cosas malas que, se me ocurre, tiene: 

-Es un viaje de grasa que no tiene mucho "paleosentido". Un chute de grasa escogida (no olvidemos que la mantequilla y el aceite de coco son refinamientos de un alimento completo como la leche y el coco) y bebida es algo que a cualquier médico llevaría a recetar estatinas. Y eso es ya otra discusión.

-Altera la percepción y la tolerancia de la cafeína. Esto está experimentado por el que escribe. Estuve tomándolo durante 6 meses regularmente. Desde entonces, mi sensibilidad a la cafeína es bajísima. La noto en cosas muy flojas como en un té verde hecho en frío (cold brew).

-Si no se usan los ingredientes correctos, es más sencillo intoxicarse. La alta cantidad de grasa retiene las posibles toxinas del café (una de las plantas, cultivos, procedimientos y preparados más "sospechosos") y, según parece, podría liberar poco a poco. 

-Si lo que se busca el el ayuno, creo que es más sensato llevarlo a cabo directamente y sin ayudas. 

Y luego está la precaución que hay que tener con cualquier moda alimentaria. 

Mucho más si incluye ingredientes que sólo se los puedes comprar al instigador de la moda (qué oportuno).

Dicho esto, aquí va un hilo que puse hace años por aquí en Burbuja: 

Edit: No lo encuentro. La búsqueda funciona padrísimo. 

Dejo un texto opinando sobre ello del forero Glacierre: 



> Ya me diras tu para que cojones necesita el tirillas esa bomba cuando lo más extenuante que hace es el doble clic. Y quiero ver yo como andan sus coronarias tras 10 años de esos desayunos y un estilo de vida moderno


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> El Bulletproof Coffee es una moda algo chorrilla, pero que consiste en una cosa muy concreta. La inventó un tipo influido tras haber hecho un viaje por el Tíbet donde le ofrecieron un té con mantequilla de yak que, según cuenta, devolvió la claridad a su cabeza.
> 
> Como puse aquí, no sirve cualquier café, ni cualquier mantequilla, ni cualquier grasa de coco, ni se puede simplemente remover (se debe batir a alta velocidad).
> 
> ...



Pues como tal moda si que podemos decir que es un postureo com tantas cosas.

Dicho esto claro que tiene paleosentido a tope de full.

Los que nos alimentamos asi no perdemos ninguna ocasion para echarle grasa al cuerpo. El dichoso cafe con mantequilla es una mas:
- La verdura con mayonesa o ajioli casero.
- El jamon con buena veta de tocino.
- Aguacates que no falten.
- Mas de un dia los huevos con bacon.
- Frutos secos en cada comida.
- Hago pastel de salmon, con huevo, mantequilla y coliflor en vez de harina. Y por supuesto bien de mantequilla.
- Y suma y sigue.

Aunque el cafe me lo tomo alguna vez con mantequilla prefiero el cafe con cacao que es tambien grasa rica rica.


----------



## sada (26 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> En realidad, al creador se le va un poco la olla con eso.
> 
> -Tiene que ser café de puta madre ecológico y de una parte concreta del mundo, con un análisis muy riguroso y sin toxinas. Vamos un 1% o menos del café disponible.
> -La mantequilla debe ser de pasto. Otro tanto difícil. Pero estoy de acuerdo. La Kerrygold la venden en el Carrefour de mi ciudad.
> ...



que son esos polvos que le echa la chica? y el bote ese liquido?


----------



## angek (26 Nov 2015)

sada dijo:


> que son esos polvos que le echa la chica? y el bote ese liquido?



No recuerdo el vídeo y no puedo verlo, pero me parece que era colágeno. 

En todo caso, el líquido probablemente sea el consabido aceite MCT.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2015 at 19:14 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aunque el cafe me lo tomo alguna vez con mantequilla prefiero el cafe con cacao que es tambien grasa rica rica.



¿Sabe dónde puedo conseguir manteca de cacao en tiendas?

Fuera de internet, no sé dónde se vende.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> No recuerdo el vídeo y no puedo verlo, pero me parece que era colágeno.
> 
> En todo caso, el líquido probablemente sea el consabido aceite MCT.
> 
> ...



Supongo que en algun hervolario, pero el cacao puro en polvo todavia mantiene un 16% de grasa. El de la marca valor esta en todos los super.

La semana que viene voy a Casinos en las distintas fabricas de chocolate seguro que tienen manteca.


----------



## angek (27 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Supongo que en algun hervolario, pero el cacao puro en polvo todavia mantiene un 16% de grasa. El de la marca valor esta en todos los super.
> 
> La semana que viene voy a Casinos en las distintas fabricas de chocolate seguro que tienen manteca.



El que suelo comprar es éste, que me sale bien de precio: 







Pero sólo tiene 1%. Con él me hago el chocolate casero, pero cada día me es más difícil obtener manteca. 

El único cacao Valor que encuentro es uno desgrasado, como éste.

Edits: Me comentan por aquí que se podría encontrar en farmacias, como el cuajo del queso. Es curioso.


----------



## angek (27 Nov 2015)

globos dijo:


> Opinión de los expertos sobre las uvas pasas.



Al igual que con los zumos, los alimentos deshidratados no son completos. 
Esto hace que existan desbalances nutricionales. 

-Siendo fruta, aumenta la carga glucémica al tener mayor proporción azúcar/peso. 
-En el caso de las pasas, antes fueron uvas, que ya de por sí son altas en azúcar. 
-Y, muy probablemente, si son comerciales, pueden llevar algunos añadidos que faciliten la conservación, léase aceites, azúcar añadido...
-Y ya para rizar el rizo, si llevan mucho tiempo en la estantería, pueden estar contaminadas por ácaros, micotoxinas (palabrica) y otros. 

O sea que mi opinión hacia las pasas, como alimento, es que son uvas venidas a menos. 

Un pequeño detalle a su favor es que suelen presentarse con cierta parte del rabillo, que contiene resveratrol. Pero en cantidades minúsculas. 

A nivel gastronómico o a nivel económico (por aquello de que es una forma de conservar) ya es otro cantar. Pero el hilo no va de eso.

Factores a considerar: 

-Que las uvas que se convirtieron a pasas vengan de una región donde las uvas son deabuten (Corinto, etc..)
-Que la cadena de venta sea o no óptima y/o la marca sea de fiar. 
-Que el envase esté correctamente sellado. 
-Que en la temporada de uvas, no me parece descabellado deshidratar uno mismo las que sobren y congelarlas. Así tenemos pasas para el mad max de octubre 2016 (éste ya si, ¿No?).


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> El que suelo comprar es éste, que me sale bien de precio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder que marca es eso? Que mal rollo da. Y dime que te cuesta.

Compara con la composicion del valor:






En el bote de valor vas sumando 16 gr de grasa, 25 proteina, 30 de fibra, etc, y mas o menos llegas al 100%

El valor es desgrasado ese que has puesto parece desangrado:ouch:. Y tambien poca fibra y poca proteina, poco hidrato, que cojones es el resto de la composicion, yeso rayado?? Lo han cortao como la coca )


----------



## Ratona (28 Nov 2015)

que aportan las patatas????

Llevaba muchisimo tiempo sin comer patatas cocidas. 

No me sacian, me da hambre en seguida, y luego me duele el estomago. 

Vamos que ya me acabare las que me quedan y a a la mierda. No volvere a comprar patatas.


----------



## angek (28 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Joder que marca es eso? Que mal rollo da. Y dime que te cuesta.
> 
> Compara con la composicion del valor:
> 
> ...



Bueno, más o menos es similar en cuanto a calorías, así que supongo que no será muy diferente nutricionalmente que el de Valor. Es esta marca: 

RAPUNZEL NATURKOST - WELCOME

Es posible que hayas confundido la dosis. En la de Valor se indican las propiedades sobre 100 gr., la norma española. El envase de Rapunzel, lo hace con la dosis, que estiman son 5 gr. 

Aparte, la tabla nutricional se hace para éste último sobre los daily values, por eso es porcentual. 

Lo que no recuerdo es el precio. La compré por Iherb hace ya cerca de un año y no tengo cojones de terminarla.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Nov 2015)

angek dijo:


> Bueno, más o menos es similar en cuanto a calorías, así que supongo que no será muy diferente nutricionalmente que el de Valor. Es esta marca:
> 
> RAPUNZEL NATURKOST - WELCOME
> 
> ...



Pues tiene Ud razon, no habia visto contabilizar de esa forma nunca. YA me extrañaba porque en el envase no decia nada mas que cacao 100%.

QUe le pasa a ese cacao para que no se lo pueda acabar? A 6 leuros lo acabo de ver en una pagina web.:|


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Nov 2015)

las patatas tienen vitamina c, un índice inflamatorio bajo y son alcalinizantes.

Tres cosas en las que superan a los cereales.

Y una cuarta, son proteína completa.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> las patatas tienen vitamina c, un índice inflamatorio bajo y son alcalinizantes.
> 
> Tres cosas en las que superan a los cereales.
> 
> Y una cuarta, son proteína completa.



Joder sunwu.

Otra forma de decirlo es:

-Que apenas tienen proteínas, unos 2 gr. por cada 100. Una persona de 70 kg. para obtener la proteína necesaria debe comer 30 kg. de patats diarias. No parece muy eficiente.

-Que es un alimento con una densidad nutricional bastante baja. Básicamente contiene almidones; nada de grasas, poca proteína como he puesto, mucha agua...

Claro que superar a los cereales no es difícil, ya que tienen en general una densidad nutricional bajísima.

Las patatas son una buena fuente de energía, una buena guarnición, pero son un alimento bastante pobre... Es lo que hay.

De verdad que no entiendo cómo puedes decir que son una buena fuente proteínas. Vale que en principio contienen casi todos los aminoácidos, y todos los esenciales, pero en cantidades irrisorias. Un sólo huevo de gallina, mejor fuente de ellos que 10 kg. de patatas...

Pero en fin...


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Nov 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Joder sunwu.
> 
> Otra forma de decirlo es:
> 
> -Que apenas tienen proteínas, unos 2 gr. por cada 100. Una persona de 70 kg. para obtener la proteína necesaria debe comer 30 kg. de patats diarias. No parece muy eficiente.




cuando digo que no sabéis lo que hacéis es por cosas como esta.

1 kilo de patatas son 10 veces 100 gramos, a 2 gramos de proteína por cada 100 gramos, hace 20 gramos, así que una persona de 70 kg podría cubrir sus necesidades de proteína con solo patatas comiendo 0.8*70=56 gr a 1.2*70=84 gr, que corresponden a 2.8-4.2 kg de patatas, que para nada son imposibles de comer. De hecho la patata ha salvado a muchas personas en más de una hambruna. 

Otro alimento de similares características es la castaña.

Ambos tienen mucha vitamina c, las cantidades diarias recomendadas (por lo menos para evitar el escorbuto) se pueden cubrir comiendo un kilo de patatas, algo que no se puede hacer con los cereales, que tienen cero vitamina c.

Para lo demás te miras las tablas nutricionales, pero la patata no es un alimento poco nutritivo.

Aparte de que en una dieta un poco variada no se van a comer solo patatas, como no se debería comer solo carne, pero para sobrevivir se puede hacer comiendo en exclusiva ambos alimentos, aunque los resultados a medio o largo plazo no son precisamente los mismos:

Getting Well On Twenty Potatoes a Day


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> cuando digo que no sabéis lo que hacéis es por cosas como esta.
> 
> 1 kilo de patatas son 10 veces 100 gramos, a 2 gramos de proteína por cada 100 gramos, hace 20 gramos, así que una persona de 70 kg podría cubrir sus necesidades de proteína con solo patatas comiendo 0.8*70=56 gr a 1.2*70=84 gr, que corresponden a 2.8-4.2 kg de patatas, que para nada son imposibles de comer. De hecho la patata ha salvado a muchas personas en más de una hambruna.
> 
> ...



Joder Suwus que el Sr Adenocromo se haya equivocado, logicamente, porque se le han llenado los ojos de patatas no quita que seas el humorista del foro.

Estas diciendo que para conseguir las necesidades diarias hay que comerse mas de tres kilos de patatas al dia:XX:

Y con las legumbres tampoco mejora mucho la cosa hay que zamparse mas de medio kilo.

Ya se que vais desesperados buscando proteinas donde no las hay pero no nos vendas que esa burrada es normal. 

Y lo de las hambrunas nos ha jodido mayo con las flores claro que si no tenian otra cosa patatas o mierda de perro lo que mas a mano tuviesen, pero eso no es sano alargado en el tiempo para nadie.

Ya que ha salido el tema, de donde sacas tu 56 gr de proteina al dia sin catar ningun alimento de origen animal?


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Nov 2015)

en fin, sois duros de entendederas, si añades legumbres, que tienen tanta proteína en seco como la carne, pues ya me dirás si no es fácil conseguir toda la que quieras.

Repito por enésima vez que la nutrición empieza en conocer las tablas nutricionales, aunque no acabe ahí.

Pero vamos, pretender hacer cambios sin conocer la composición de los alimentos...


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en fin, sois duros de entendederas, si añades legumbres, que tienen tanta proteína en seco como la carne, pues ya me dirás si no es fácil conseguir toda la que quieras.
> 
> Repito por enésima vez que la nutrición empieza en conocer las tablas nutricionales, aunque no acabe ahí.
> 
> Pero vamos, pretender hacer cambios sin conocer la composición de los alimentos...



A ver en otro post tuyo entendi que hacias bastante deporte, para que la cosa vaya bien te tendrias que zampar medio kilo de garbanzos al dia o mas, por poner un ejemplo.

Tu lo veras muy normal pero yo no, por eso te preguntaba. Y de los tres kilos de patatas al dia ni hablamos, eso no es una fuente ni medio logica.

Las tablas si tu no te las supieses te moririas, nosotros no esa es la diferencia. Solo hay que tener claros los grupos de alimentos.

Preguntale a tus chinos si se sabian las tablas, pues no. De los alimentos disponibles comian lo necesario para estar saludables. Eso si, de procesados nada.:fiufiu:


----------



## lewis (29 Nov 2015)

2º mes y 5 kilos menos, cuando cojo la bici me iría a Siberia, voy al baño todos los días ya que antes era bastante estreñido y me doy pomada para el eccema cada 4 días antes todos los días será porque ahora estoy más lubricado (grasas).

Tengo un amigo que empezó un poco después que yo y está que se sube por las paredes de contento, que lo que está consiguiendo ahora no lo había conseguido haciendo mucho deporte y reduciendo la ingesta.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> cuando digo que no sabéis lo que hacéis es por cosas como esta.
> 
> 1 kilo de patatas son 10 veces 100 gramos, a 2 gramos de proteína por cada 100 gramos, hace 20 gramos, así que una persona de 70 kg podría cubrir sus necesidades de proteína con solo patatas comiendo 0.8*70=56 gr a 1.2*70=84 gr, que corresponden a 2.8-4.2 kg de patatas, que para nada son imposibles de comer. De hecho la patata ha salvado a muchas personas en más de una hambruna.
> 
> [/url]



A ver, estaba con el movil, hablando y he equivocado el cálculo, Ok. No son 15 kg, "sólo" hay que comer 3 kg de patatas para comprobar que es "buena proteína". No señor. La patata tiene un contenido muy pobre en proteínas, eso es lo que yo digo. Lo tendrá que admitir, ¿no?



Sunwukung dijo:


> en fin, sois duros de entendederas, si añades legumbres, que tienen tanta proteína en seco como la carne, pues ya me dirás si no es fácil conseguir toda la que quieras.
> 
> Repito por enésima vez que la nutrición empieza en conocer las tablas nutricionales, aunque no acabe ahí.
> 
> Pero vamos, pretender hacer cambios sin conocer la composición de los alimentos...



Me crispan sus respuestas. Es usted cargante. En el cálculo anterior, he puesto que la patata tiene 2 gr. de proteína por cada 100 gr. Y que tiene un gran porcentaje de almidones. Entiendo que eso es CONOCER LOS PUTOS VALORES NUTRICIONALES. No es un dato inventado ni está mal ni nada, joder. Vale que he hecho mal la multiplicación PERO ESO NO ES DESCONOCER LAS TABLAS NUTRICIONALES.  ¿NO CREE? 



lewis dijo:


> 2º mes y 5 kilos menos, cuando cojo la bici me iría a Siberia, voy al baño todos los días ya que antes era bastante estreñido y me doy pomada para el eccema cada 4 días antes todos los días será porque ahora estoy más lubricado (grasas).
> 
> Tengo un amigo que empezó un poco después que yo y está que se sube por las paredes de contento, que lo que está consiguiendo ahora no lo había conseguido haciendo mucho deporte y reduciendo la ingesta.



Enhorabueba. Me alegro de que este hilo haya servido para que gente pierda peso y mejore su salud, me alegro de verdad.


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Nov 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Me crispan sus respuestas. Es usted cargante. En el cálculo anterior, he puesto que la patata tiene 2 gr. de proteína por cada 100 gr. Y que tiene un gran porcentaje de almidones. Entiendo que eso es CONOCER LOS PUTOS VALORES NUTRICIONALES. No es un dato inventado ni está mal ni nada, joder. Vale que he hecho mal la multiplicación PERO ESO NO ES DESCONOCER LAS TABLAS NUTRICIONALES.  ¿NO CREE?



o sea que te crispas cuando te demuestran que estás equivocado con datos objetivos y científicos. Acaso sabes cuánto volumen de comida representan tres kilos de patatas? (esa es otra, el volumen de comida).

Lo que dijiste es que las patatas no eran fuente posible de proteínas, y lo son, un kilo no es nada, nuestros ancestros los comían todos los días en muchas regiones de España, y más. Son dos patatas grandes nada más.

Para karlitos, 60 gramos de proteína de las legumbres son 300 gramos en seco, que cocidos son unos 600 gr a un kilo, que es nada de volumen en el estómago, y yo he comido 1000 calorías de sandía y de melón en una sentada, que eso son 3 litros, así que no es nada difícil comer un kilo de legumbres cocidas en varias comidas.

Como no es lo único que como, el resto de la proteína viene de la otra comida.
unos 100 gr caen todos los días, no necesito más, ni me sienta bien.

Veo que en cuestiones básicas, que constituyen referencias científicas para saber que está pasando (no es porque sea necesario contar nada, hace años que no meto lo que como en el cronometer de manera asidua).

Además es una falacia que no sea recomendable informarse de manera científica y cuantitativa acerca de los que se come, en todo tipo de dieta, ya que nuestros ancestros no lo hacían ni tenían tal conocimiento, y por eso se encontraban con situaciones imprevistas de enfermedad que se tardaron milenios en resolver por culpa de ese desconocimiento, como el caso del escorbuto en los barcos.

De hecho apoyáis vuestra opción dietética en base a especulaciones fisiológicas.

O sí o no, a ver si os aclaráis, yo sólo digo que si hacéis afirmaciones en relación a la causa del adelgazamiento cuando se quitan harinas y azúcares de la dieta hay que hacerlo desde fundamentos cuantitativos, sabiendo cuánto de ambas se comían antes, y cuántas calorías se comen después una vez excluidos.

Que son factores de enfermedad per se (independiente de que, por ejemplo, alguien coma en exclusiva bollería industrial), ya he demostrado que no es cierto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> o sea que te crispas cuando te demuestran que estás equivocado con datos objetivos y científicos. Acaso sabes cuánto volumen de comida representan tres kilos de patatas? (esa es otra, el volumen de comida).
> 
> Lo que dijiste es que las patatas no eran fuente posible de proteínas, y lo son, un kilo no es nada, nuestros ancestros los comían todos los días en muchas regiones de España, y más. Son dos patatas grandes nada más.
> 
> ...



Joder Suwus te superas en cada post.

Osea que me estas diciendo que el dia que no coma legumbres me tengo que comer un kilo de patatatas para desayunar, otro kilo para comer y otro para cenar:XX:

JOder tu tienes varios estomagos como las vacas ahora lo entiendo

Y 300 gr en seco de legumbres te dan solo eso 60 gr de proteina que sinceramente si eres un adulto con poca actividad fisica que hagas es una puta mierda. YO no bajo de 100gr de proteina ni un dia. Eso para ti cocidos serian mas de un kilo de legumbres, casi nada:ouch:

Joder eso tiene que sentar mal, el dia que te tires un pedo sales del sistema solar.


Y ya de paso podias dejar de ser tan bocancha y no esconder la cabeza como un avestruz. Por eso te pregunte por los requerimientos caloricos antes de decirte que se adelgaza con una media de 2.000cal, cosa inimaginable con otras dietas. NO querias datos medibles pues yo te los he dado. Pero cuando no te cuadra con tus dementes teorias callas como un puta.

Llevamos incontables paginas diciendote que aqui la insulina juega un papel primordial y tu sigues mareando y en las nubes. Las calorias aqui no pintan nada. Ya bajaras al suelo.

Yo por principios no mido nada, cuando aprendes a comer no es necesario. Solo es necesario cuando se mete uno en disparates como el veganismo. Aun asi yo tengo el registro de los seis primeros meses. Me informe bien de lo que comia, analiticas antes y despues. Hice las cosas bien hechas y vi los resultados, asique no me vas tu a dar lecciones ahora.


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Nov 2015)

nada, es increíble el grado de analfabetismo nutricional que estáis mostrando, aparte de un problema grave de anumerismo, y de comprensión lectora (ya dije que yo también como unos 100 gr de protes la mayoría de los días, veces más).

A mí la insulina me la suda, no voy a anteponer una fisiología incompleta a la evidencia clínica de poblaciones enteras durante miles de años (en los que sí sabemos con bastante exactitud qué comían, dicho sea de paso).

---------- Post added 29-nov-2015 at 17:56 ----------

Aparte de que en los libros de fisiología no muestran esas interpretaciones sui generis, por decirlo suave, de los palecarnistas. 

El Guyton está en la red, lo podéis mirar.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (29 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nada, es increíble el grado de analfabetismo nutricional que estáis mostrando, aparte de un problema grave de anumerismo, y de comprensión lectora (ya dije que yo también como unos 100 gr de protes la mayoría de los días, veces más).
> 
> A mí la insulina me la suda, no voy a anteponer una fisiología incompleta a la evidencia clínica de poblaciones enteras durante miles de años (en los que sí sabemos con bastante exactitud qué comían, dicho sea de paso).
> 
> ...



Aqui el unico que vive en una burbuja de estupidez eres tu.

- Se te plantean preguntas y se te dan datos para debatir y te pones a hablar de gilipolleces que no vienen al caso.
- Se aportan pruebas que son todos los compañeros del foro que entran diciendo que con ese unico cambio en sus costumbre alimentarias ADELGAZAN.
- Te dice karlos que si lo ha medido todo y que su ingesta ha sido de unas 2.000cal y te haces el sueco. YO tambien puedo afirmar eso.
- Te preguntan de donde sacas las proteinas diarias y escondes el cuello como una avestruz porque calculadora y peso en mano se ve a simple vista el desproposito que es comerse tres kilos de patatatas o un kilo de legumbres diario.

- Y FINALMENTE, eres un puto cobarde y un troll, que habras visto el hilo sobre tu querida China Study y no has aparecido porque se ve a simple vista que no incluye el consumo de productos procesados. El autor del estudio y tu sois dos sinverguenzas aunque al menos el tal Campbell le sirvio para lamerle el cipote a Bill Clinton. Tu no se que sacas defendiendo semejante esperpento de estudio. SOlo quedar como un inutil.


----------



## Jorkomboi (29 Nov 2015)

Ya que habláis de proteínas, tengo una pregunta:

¿Hay una cantidad de proteínas máxima que me pueda comer en una comida?. 
Me refiero a los 90-100gr diarios. No se si tengo que repartirlos durante las comidas del día o si me puedo comer medio kilo de chuletas y comerlas todas de golpe.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Nov 2015)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Ya que habláis de proteínas, tengo una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Hay una cantidad de proteínas máxima que me pueda comer en una comida?.
> Me refiero a los 90-100gr diarios. No se si tengo que repartirlos durante las comidas del día o si me puedo comer medio kilo de chuletas y comerlas todas de golpe.



Come lo que te salga de los huevos. Como entremos en en circulo de tonterias del vegano mal vamos.

Si te ciñes a lo que estamos comentando puedes comer lo que quieras. Luego ya esta el sentido comun y el resto del dia no te olvides de fruta y verdura. No hay ninguna cantidad maxima ni minima de nada. 

Pero eso son consejos a diario, si un dia estas de fiesta y te comes un cordero entero pues adelante. 

Lo mas que te puede pasar esque hagas una digestion pesada. Cuando me he juntado con la familia y hay comilona, lo tengo comprobado, me puedo poner hasta el culo de cordero, morcillas, ensalada... de todo y ni sensacion de hinchazon ni nada, a la hora como si no hubiese comido. Como se pongan a sacar dulces al final de la comida y pique aunque sea una cantidad minima, mi estomago implosiona, y la digestion dura horas. Algo parecido me pasa si como algo de pan aunque no tan exagerado.

Eso si, no le digas a Suwus donde vives que lo mismo te monta una manifestacion en la puerta.::


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Nov 2015)

Muy cierto Karlos y bien apuntado.

Yo me he puesto en comidas ahasya el culo de carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras y no ha pasado nada. Ahora, como haya comido algo de pan....digestión pesada asegurada. Y ya a tomar el bicarbonato para que neutralice todo el ácido que hay en el estomago y así se digiera mejor la comida


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Nov 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Aqui el unico que vive en una burbuja de estupidez eres tu.
> 
> - Se te plantean preguntas y se te dan datos para debatir y te pones a hablar de gilipolleces que no vienen al caso.
> - Se aportan pruebas que son todos los compañeros del foro que entran diciendo que con ese unico cambio en sus costumbre alimentarias ADELGAZAN.
> ...



perdona pero aquí nadie, ni siquiera el karlos porque yo también puedo decir que llevo diez años sin comer y quedarme tan pancho, ha puesto ningún dato que demuestre que han adelgazado por dejar solamente de comer harinas y no por el hecho de que al incrementar la ingesta de alimentos saciantes (más protes y grasas) han disminuido las calorías totales, aparte de consumir sus reservas de glucógeno junto con el agua almacenada por tomar una dieta baja en carbos.

Soy el único que ha dado datos reales y comprobables en la red. Lo de las protes y las patatas es demostración suficiente de la actitud trolera de ciertos foreros.

Como tú, que dices que escondo el cuello ante la pregunta de mis fuentes de proteínas y ya he hecho los cálculos delante de todos con DATOS DE INTERNET.

TAN DIFÍCIL ES MIRAR LAS TABLAS NUTRICIONALES.

Veremos que pasa con los riñones de los foreros de verdad que sigan el gran consejo de aumentar la ingesta de grasas y de ponerse hasta el culo de proteína animal de los paleos..

---------- Post added 29-nov-2015 at 23:00 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Muy cierto Karlos y bien apuntado.
> 
> Yo me he puesto en comidas ahasya el culo de carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras y no ha pasado nada. Ahora, como haya comido algo de pan....digestión pesada asegurada. Y ya a tomar el bicarbonato para que neutralice todo el ácido que hay en el estomago y así se digiera mejor la comida



eso se llama intolerancia alimentaria. Ahora eso del pan se lo dices al que no tiene ese problema y le sienta de maravilla.

Pero no, el pan o los cereales son malos porque sí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> perdona pero aquí nadie, ni siquiera el karlos porque yo también puedo decir que llevo diez años sin comer y quedarme tan pancho, ha puesto ningún dato que demuestre que han adelgazado por dejar solamente de comer harinas y no por el hecho de que al incrementar la ingesta de alimentos saciantes (más protes y grasas) han disminuido las calorías totales, aparte de consumir sus reservas de glucógeno junto con el agua almacenada por tomar una dieta baja en carbos.
> 
> Soy el único que ha dado datos reales y comprobables en la red. Lo de las protes y las patatas es demostración suficiente de la actitud trolera de ciertos foreros.
> 
> ...




A ver si consigo traducirte al marciano y que me entiendas:

- Que mas protes y sobre todo sobre todo sobre todo mas grasas, son mas saciantes estamos de acuerdo. UN TEMA MENOS.

- Que el pico de azucar y la subsiguienta bajada produce hambre ansiosa porque el cuerpo pide mas azucar, no he entendido si estas de acuerdo. EL control del hambre ansiosa es uno de los caballos de batalla de las dietas de adelgazamiento clasicas. ACLARA SI ESTAS DE ACUERDO EN ESTE PUNTO.

- Te he dicho que medi durante seis meses mis calorias diarias y jamas bajaron de 2.000 de media. MOJATE y dime donde tendria que haber parado la perdida de peso si partia de 102.

Mis riñones estan perfectamente gracias.)


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Nov 2015)

Joder sunwu, pues fíjate que nunca he tenido intolerancia a nada, pero si muchísimas digestiones pesadas en mi vida. Desde que no tomo harinas ni cereales, salvo los casos que he citado antes, no he tenido ninguna disgedtion pesada, y como una barbaridad.

Pero tu sigue en tu empeño de barrer para tu casa


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Nov 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Joder sunwu, pues fíjate que nunca he tenido intolerancia a nada, pero si muchísimas digestiones pesadas en mi vida. Desde que no tomo harinas ni cereales, salvo los casos que he citado antes, no he tenido ninguna disgedtion pesada, y como una barbaridad.
> 
> Pero tu sigue en tu empeño de barrer para tu casa



Si ahora va a resultar que todos somos intolerantes al gluten, o simplemente que el trigo es un alimento complicadillo.

Suwus tu haz la prueba a comerte un cordero y otro dia un cordero con pan a ver cual te sienta mejor...oh wait.

Y por cierto tan dificil es escribir tomo medio kilo de fabes en la comida, trescientos gramos en la cena, etc. A preguntas faciles organizas unos galimatias que te cagas.

Si quieres convencer a alguien al menos da informacion clara y concisa de tu forma de comer con cantidades elaboracion, etc.


----------



## nightprowler (29 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Soy el único que ha dado datos reales y comprobables en la red. Lo de las protes y las patatas es demostración suficiente de la actitud trolera de ciertos foreros.
> 
> .



Si y no , has dado datos comprobables pero tus conclusiones son muy digamos "personales"

He estado siguiendo el hilo de las patatas por ejemplo y desde luego tienen ese 2% de proteinas que dices , innegable

Pero que como fuente de proteina un alimento que aporta un 2% es una opcion muy pobre tambien es innegable

Que tenga un 2% de proteinas y algo de vitamina c no cambia el hecho de que sean basicamente un deposito de almidon , un alimento que aporta fundamentalmente energia y poco mas 


Decir que los estudios de miles de años demuestran lo fantasticas que son las dietas altas en hidratos o hablar de altas longevidades choca frontalmente con el detalle de que los primeros estudios que ligan dieta y enfermedades son del siglo xx o el detalle de que no es hasta muy entrado el siglo xvii cuando se alcanza la longevidad media habitual del paleolitico 

Seria mas exacto decir que durante miles de años , una decima parte de la historia de la especie aproximadamente , se han consumido cereales y tuberculos y la gente se moria igual o un poco antes


Si hechas un vistazo a cualquier estudio historico de una necropolis vas a ver longevidades cortas y tallas escasas, cosa normal debido a muchos factores

Los esqueletos aportan mucho menos que las momias , pero el problema es que las momias son mucho menos frecuentes como para tomarlas como norma

Dicho esto las pocas momias de agricultores de finales del neolitico y calcolitico que se han estudiado en españa no son precisamente un ejemplo de longevidad y salud

Por ponerte un ejemplo la momia del hombre de galera pertence a un varon de 28 años que fallecio de muerte natural se ha especulado con una infeccion pero es dificil saberlo


----------



## Ratona (30 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Joder que marca es eso? Que mal rollo da. Y dime que te cuesta.
> 
> Compara con la composicion del valor:
> 
> ...




ALNATURA es una marca que tiene cosas a buen precio, y que va de "bio". Quiza encuentres un chocolate mejor yo que se.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Nov 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Joder sunwu, pues fíjate que nunca he tenido intolerancia a nada, pero si muchísimas digestiones pesadas en mi vida. Desde que no tomo harinas ni cereales, salvo los casos que he citado antes, no he tenido ninguna disgedtion pesada, y como una barbaridad.
> 
> Pero tu sigue en tu empeño de barrer para tu casa



así que se te hincha la barriga solamente cuando comes determinado alimento y el problema es del alimento, cuando a muchas otras no les pasa lo mismo con ese alimento.

Ya veo vuestra "lógica".

A mí también el trigo tiende a hincharme, pero no el maíz, el arroz, el alforfón, etc, etc, etc, etc.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2015 at 02:52 ----------

a mí lo que me hincha también y tardo horas en digerir hasta el punto de que mejor lo vomito es la carne. Mira tú.

Los huevos no, pero me dan dolor de cabeza.

Y no voy diciendo que la carne o los huevos sean el demonio, que no es lo que la evidencia apoya.


----------



## Tinuvuel (30 Nov 2015)

Tengo trabajo con este hilo


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Nov 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Si y no , has dado datos comprobables pero tus conclusiones son muy digamos "personales"
> 
> He estado siguiendo el hilo de las patatas por ejemplo y desde luego tienen ese 2% de proteinas que dices , innegable
> 
> Pero que como fuente de proteina un alimento que aporta un 2% es una opcion muy pobre tambien es innegable



hombre, comer 20 gramos de proteína en una comida, es comer entre un quinto y un cuarto o algo más de las proteínas diarias, creo que eso la califica como una fuente de proteínas más, sobre todo porque son completas.




> Que tenga un 2% de proteinas y algo de vitamina c no cambia el hecho de que sean basicamente un deposito de almidon , un alimento que aporta fundamentalmente energia y poco mas



si miras las tablas nutricionales, y lo repito, un kilo de patatas proporciona el 100% de la CDR de vitamina c, además de un montón de potasio y otros minerales y vitaminas. No es una fuente vacía de carbohidratos, eso lo es el azúcar, y nada más. 



> Decir que los estudios de miles de años demuestran lo fantasticas que son las dietas altas en hidratos o hablar de altas longevidades choca frontalmente con el detalle de que los primeros estudios que ligan dieta y enfermedades son del siglo xx o el detalle de que no es hasta muy entrado el siglo xvii cuando se alcanza la longevidad media habitual del paleolitico
> 
> Seria mas exacto decir que durante miles de años , una decima parte de la historia de la especie aproximadamente , se han consumido cereales y tuberculos y la gente se moria igual o un poco antes
> 
> ...



las blue zones se dan con dietas predominantemente vegetarianas (lo que en inglés llaman plant based diets), con dietas tradicionales, y además parece que esas longevidades también eran tradicionales en esos sitios, también se da el hecho de que sus descendientes que dejan la dieta tradicional empiezan a sufrir más enfermedades crónicas y disminuye su longevidad (que no esperanza de vida, son dos cosas distintas).

Así que la diferencia de longevidad, talla y salud al principio del neolítico se debe fundamentalmente a otros factores extradietéticos, como escasez alimentaria debida a varios factores.

También se dan tallas más altas y longevidades mayores en las clases altas, y no es porque comieran más carne, es porque sencillamente comían más, con mayor frecuencia y llevaban una vida menos dura en condiciones de mejor nutrición.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2015 at 03:09 ----------

2000 calorías diarias, y pesabas 102, está claro que antes comías más calorías. Ya he dicho que la fórmula de las necesidades basales tienen una variación individual del 40%, pero si una persona come menos calorías de las que necesita, va a adelgazar, nadie ha incumplida las leyes de la termodinámica que yo sepa.

Las necesidades individuales se pueden medir empíricamente.

En tu caso si has adelgazado ya queda demostrado que antes ingerías más, muy probablemente (y aquí nos faltan los datos correspondientes), y si ahora no adelgazas es que comes lo suficiente.

No hay vuelta de hoja con esto.


----------



## nightprowler (30 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hombre, comer 20 gramos de proteína en una comida, es comer entre un quinto y un cuarto o algo más de las proteínas diarias, creo que eso la califica como una fuente de proteínas más, sobre todo porque son completas.





Comerte un kilo de patatas en una comida no me parece muy normal la verdad , mas bien es la racion de 3 o 4 personas






Sunwukung dijo:


> las blue zones se dan con dietas predominantemente vegetarianas (lo que en inglés llaman plant based diets), con dietas tradicionales, y además parece que esas longevidades también eran tradicionales en esos sitios, también se da el hecho de que sus descendientes que dejan la dieta tradicional empiezan a sufrir más enfermedades crónicas y disminuye su longevidad (que no esperanza de vida, son dos cosas distintas).



Las blue zones son UN estudio de poblaciones contemporaneas NO estudios de miles de años , a eso me refiero

No se puede hablar de estudios de las poblaciones de hace miles de año siendo muy longevas , primero no hay estudios lo unico que hay es evidencia fosil y apunta a lo contrario y segundo era bastante raro que una persona por muy bien alimentada que estuviese lograse sobrepasar la barrera de los 50 por varias razones

Dudo profundamente que hace escasamente cien años fuese comun esa longevidad que achacas exclusivamente a la dieta , mas que nada porque las estadisticas son claras y era relativamente raro a principios de siglo sobrevivir mas alla de los 70




Sunwukung dijo:


> Así que la diferencia de longevidad, talla y salud al principio del neolítico se debe fundamentalmente a otros factores extradietéticos, como escasez alimentaria debida a varios factores.
> 
> También se dan tallas más altas y longevidades mayores en las clases altas, y no es porque comieran más carne, es porque sencillamente comían más, con mayor frecuencia y llevaban una vida menos dura en condiciones de mejor nutrición.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Nov 2015)

una cosa es la esperanza de vida y otra la longevidad, descontando la alta mortalidad de los primeros años de vida característico de todas las épocas hasta hace cuatro días, no creo que las personas que no tuvieran accidentes físicos vivieran menos que ahora, ya que los principales factores de longevidad son la higiene, la ausencia de accidentes mortales, el comer todos los días, y secundariamente, la genética y la dieta.

Los pueblos con dietas altas en carne suelen vivir menos años que los individuos más longevos de pueblos con dietas altas en productos vegetales. 


En las blue zones se comen o comían dietas tradicionales, es decir, dietas que llevaban comiéndose varios cientos de años como poco (caso de okinawa, que cambiaron parte de sus calorías de arroz a boniato de un día para otro hace unos 500 años).

Lo mismo para la china rural, y otras partes de las que se dispone de estadísticas indirectas, llevaban comiendo una misma dieta cientos, si no miles de años, no veo razón para pensar que cumpliendo los requisitos más básicos no vivieran el máximo posible permitido por las variables restantes: la genética y la dieta.


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Nov 2015)

Coño sunwu, si no comws carne por algo sera digo yo.

Tu como el perro del hortelano, que ni come ni deja comer


----------



## MAUSER (30 Nov 2015)

Ayer me hice un estofado "paleo" de 2 kilos de costillas de cerdo con ingredientes naturales, una pinta y un olor exquisitos, caldito rojo y calentito, me comí unos 500 gr. de carne que se derretía en la boca, hasta el cartilago blanco de las costillas, ahí, masticado, joder. Junto con una bolsa de ensalada gurmet del Lidl entera (preparada de mi forma, jajaja) y esta mañana a primera hora ya lo he cagado (la ensalada llevaba pipas de girasol y las he visto por allí, jajaj) y me siento superbien. Quien dice que la carne ralentiza la digestión en el intestino. 

Cuando como patatas voy todo el día hinchado, pegándome pedos, con dolor de barriga y casi deprimido. Valoren ustedes mismos... yo solo me guío por lo que a mí me funciona.

Ser vegetariano es una mierda porque además de que te mueres de hambre, estos tipos son casi una secta.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Nov 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hombre, comer 20 gramos de proteína en una comida, es comer entre un quinto y un cuarto o algo más de las proteínas diarias, creo que eso la califica como una fuente de proteínas más, sobre todo porque son completas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder Sunwukung. Creo que no vamos a ponernos de acuerdo en nada (y por lo que veo, no te vas a poner de acuerdo en nada con nadie que postea en el hilo).

PRIMERO: Si a ti te parece razonable comer 3 kg. de patatas al día y que esto supone que "son una buena fuente de proteína", pues nada más que decir. La realidad: que son un alimento con poca densidad nutricional, y que es bastante pobre en nutrientes. Básicamente contiene almidones, es una buena fuente de energía. La opinión de sunwu: alimento rico en proteínas y nutrientes. En fin. Que por cierto NADIE HA DICHO que sea como el azúcar o "calorías vacías": la patata es pobre en nutrientes; el azúcar NO CONTIENE NINGÚN NUTRIENTE, sólo aporta energía. La diferencia es clara, pero eso no hace que la patata deje de ser pobre. Para que lo entiendas: PATATA = ALIMENTO POBRE EN NUTRIENTES. NUEZ = ALIMENTO RICO EN NUTRIENTES. O también: SANDÍA: ALIMENTO POBRE EN NUTRIENTES. HUEVO: ALIMENTO RICO EN NUTRIENTES. Y así. En eso consiste el concepto de densidad nutricional.

SEGUNDO: Por favor deja de repetir que "no conocemos las tablas nutricionales blablablabla. Sabes PERFECTAMENTE que estás debatiendo con gente que (aunque tengan puntos de vista diferentes a los tuyos) en general conocen bien los alimentos, han leído sobre el tema de la nutrición, y sus conclusiones están más o menos fundadas. No jodamos con eso. Que haces el ridículo, hombre. ::

TERCERO (y lo más grave) dices:




> Las necesidades individuales se pueden medir empíricamente.



Ah, ¿sí? Pareces muy seguro. En condiciones de laboratorio, se pueden medir (aunque seguro que no se sabe exactamente lo que se está midiendo). Pero en la práctica, para lograr el "equilibrio energético" al que aludes, eso NO SIRVE. Pongamos por caso: el lunes voy en bici al trabajo, no desayuno, como carne y ensalada, y ceno pizza. El martes, voy en bus al trabajo, como pescado y me tiro la tarde tomando cervezas. El miércoles, salgo a correr por la mañana, pero luego me echo una siesta. ¿Cómo COJONES calculo mis "necesidades"? ¿Mi gasto basal no varía? ¿Mi ingesta debe ser la misma? ¿Los alimentos que ingiero o mi actividad no cambian el gasto basal? ¿Mi metabolismo es inamovible? Se ha comprobado que diferentes alimentos, o diferentes actividades o ejercicios, provocan diferentes respuestas hormonales y metabólicas (ejemplo: la insulina). ¿Hay que ignorar esto?

Como ves, en caso de que se pudiera calcular, sería tremendamente complejo, inaccesible para una persona normal. Para estas preguntas, la teoría de las calorías no ofrece ni una sola respuesta.

Dices



> En tu caso si has adelgazado ya queda demostrado que antes ingerías más, muy probablemente (y aquí nos faltan los datos correspondientes), y si ahora no adelgazas es que comes lo suficiente.
> 
> No hay vuelta de hoja con esto



¿Por qué estás tan seguro de esto? Dices que no hay vuelta de hoja, cuando la realidad es:

-No se sabe.

-La evidencia apunta a que (por ejemplo en ratas) dándoles LA MISMA COMIDA, LA MISMA, pero inyectándoles insulina, UNAS RATAS SE VOLVÍAN OBESAS Y OTRAS NO. Eso no viola las leyes de la termodinámica. Simplemente indica que unas ratas almacenaron la energía "sobrante" y las otras la gastaron, nada más. 

-Aunque no hay pruebas sólidas, ¿tan descabellado es pensar que unos alimentos se asimilan mejor o peor que otros? Quiero decir, cuando se dice que lo importante son las calorías, ¿hay PRUEBAS de que si yo como 100 kcal. de fruto secos mi cuerpo aprovecha las 100, y si como 100 kcal. de arroz, mi cuerpo aprovecha las 100 también?. ¿Hay pruebas de ello? No parece tan descabellado que, por el motivo que sea, al comer 100 kcal. de nueces, por el motivo X el cuerpo sólo "aproveche" 70, y del arroz, por ejemplo, 90 (por decir algo). ¿Es eso TAN descabellado? A mi lo "descabellado" es pensar que podemos comer lo que sea y aprovechar todo al 100%. Es que ni el motor de un coche, que depende hasta de la marca de la gasolina...


No sé vamos...

Pero en fin, que cada vez que te leo, me entran ganas de :ouch:


----------



## Luizmi (30 Nov 2015)

Sin entrar en defender ninguna posición, nueces: 20g de proteina por 100g, garbanzo: 19g, carne de ternera: 24g cada 100.

O sea, a poco que uno se lo curre, tampoco debería ser tan dificil llegar a la ingesta recomendada de proteinas comiendo vegetariano no?


----------



## Tinuvuel (30 Nov 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Sin entrar en defender ninguna posición, nueces: 20g de proteina por 100g, garbanzo: 19g, carne de ternera: 24g cada 100.
> 
> O sea, a poco que uno se lo curre, tampoco debería ser tan dificil llegar a la ingesta recomendada de proteinas comiendo vegetariano no?



Es muy fácil llegar, de hecho hay un estudio que demuestra que a la que comas las calorías necesarias, llegas a la proteínas de sobra.

http://www.unizar.es/med_naturista/Proteinas y dieta vegan.pdf


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Nov 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Sin entrar en defender ninguna posición, nueces: 20g de proteina por 100g, garbanzo: 19g, carne de ternera: 24g cada 100.
> 
> O sea, a poco que uno se lo curre, tampoco debería ser tan dificil llegar a la ingesta recomendada de proteinas comiendo vegetariano no?



No desviemos el debate, que NADIE ha puesto en duda que se puedan obtener proteínas de fuentes vegetales. Todo comienza con el amigo Sunwu diciendo que las patatas son una buena fuente de proteínas. Y que son ricas en nutrientes.

Tienen 2 gr. de proteína por cada 100 gr.

Según Sunwu eso no importa, porque lo normal es comer 1 kg. de patatas para el desayuno, otro para la comida y otro para la cena ::


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (30 Nov 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No desviemos el debate, que NADIE ha puesto en duda que se puedan obtener proteínas de fuentes vegetales. Todo comienza con el amigo Sunwu diciendo que las patatas son una buena fuente de proteínas. Y que son ricas en nutrientes.
> 
> Tienen 2 gr. de proteína por cada 100 gr.
> 
> Según Sunwu eso no importa, porque lo normal es comer 1 kg. de patatas para el desayuno, otro para la comida y otro para la cena ::



Pues un kilo de legumbres (que en seco sera medio kilo vale, pero hay que cocinarlas) para conseguir 100 gr de proteinas eso tiene que hacer daño al estomago no me jodas. 

Los de la cumbre climatica lo van a llamar al orden::


----------



## angek (30 Nov 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Sin entrar en defender ninguna posición, nueces: 20g de proteina por 100g, garbanzo: 19g, carne de ternera: 24g cada 100.
> 
> O sea, a poco que uno se lo curre, tampoco debería ser tan dificil llegar a la ingesta recomendada de proteinas comiendo vegetariano no?




El ser humano necesita proteínas para sus quehaceres diarios, como es la reparación o la creación de células. 

Estas proteínas debe sintetizarlas uno. Es decir, no es tan sencillo como comerlas y tenerlas ahí disponibles. Para esto es imprescindible tener los _bloques_ que forman las proteínas. Los aminoácidos. 

La síntesis proteica humana requiere 22 aminoácidos concretos. 

13 de éstos los genera el ser humano por sí mismo y no necesita más que calorías para disponer de ellos, pero los otros 9 es imprescindible consumirlos en la dieta. Son los llamados aminoácidos esenciales. 

En los alimentos hay cantidades variables de proteínas con diferentes combinaciones de aminoácidos. Los alimentos cuyas proteínas contienen, entre otros, los 9 aminoácidos esenciales son llamados alimentos con proteínas de calidad o completas.

Hay un acuerdo general en considerar los productos animales como fuentes de proteínas completas y las vegetales como incompletas. 

Lo que no quiere decir que no se pueda conseguir con las últimas. Una organizada combinación de fuentes vegetales puede lograr sin grandes esfuerzos un perfil aminoacídico completo. Por ejemplo, mezclar arroz con legumbre. 

Como instrumento de medida, se suele usar el huevo como unidad proteica completa, por su uso a nivel mundial y por ser un alimento con un muy equilibrado paquete de aminoácidos. 

Lo que quiero decir con este rollo es que no todas las proteínas son iguales y las de las nueces o los garbanzos no se deben comparar a las de la ternera o la leche.


----------



## arangul6 (30 Nov 2015)

estoy siguiendo todo el hilo y lo que mas me sorprende es que nadie haga alusion a la importancia de la fibra en la alimentacion, y concretamente su poder saciante , depurador del colesterol, asi como su importancia en el estrenimiento
ya que tanto harinas como proteinas carecen absolutamente de la misma


----------



## sada (30 Nov 2015)

según Montignac ....la patata (para él, la enemiga de las dietas, sobre todo frita. Dice que antes no se consumían, y que es un alimento para los cerdos.


----------



## Rauxa (30 Nov 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Sin entrar en defender ninguna posición, nueces: 20g de proteina por 100g, garbanzo: 19g, carne de ternera: 24g cada 100.
> 
> O sea, a poco que uno se lo curre, tampoco debería ser tan dificil llegar a la ingesta recomendada de proteinas comiendo vegetariano no?



Ya lo han dicho por ahí. 
Hay muchos tipos de proteínas. Si no como animales, no ingeriré proteína animal que no la puedo sustituir por NADA.

Los vegetas, en su momento para justificar que el veganismo era algo sano, empezaron a hacer sus cábalas: "si como proteina vegetal de un tipo y luego le sumo otro tipo de proteína vegetal el resultante será algo muy parecido a la proteína animal". Oigan, pues no. Esto no funciona así. 

Con estos experimentos vieron que la cagaron y bien, y si ahora os fijáis muchos vegetarianos confiesan que la dieta vegetariana no es una dieta sana y que si la siguen es por una cuestión ética y moral (aquí nada de decir).

Así que, un vegano con dos dedos de frente, se suplementa. Se suplementa porqué ve que sin la proteina animal, su cuerpo no funciona correctamente. Así que sólo le toca suplementar.

Dietistas veganos, en sus webs, confiesan que la dieta vegana no es la mejor opción desde el punto de vista de salud y el mismo presidente de la asociación de veganos españoles, reconoce que para seguir bien una dieta vegana y estar sano, es imprescindible suplementarse.
A partir de aquí, que algun sectario vegano extremista y feminazi, decida ni suplementarse pq cree que con la proteina vegetal tiene más que suficiente será su problema. Pero en tanto que gente importante dentro del veganismo ha dicho que uno tiene que suplementarse, creo que la cosa está más que clara.

Hay proteinas esenciales y grasas esenciales. Si por alguna cuestión yo no ingiero algunos de estos macros esenciales, tengo que suplementarlos.

Y nunca, un entrecot tendrá el mismo tipo de proteinas que unas lentejas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Nov 2015)

arangul6 dijo:


> estoy siguiendo todo el hilo y lo que mas me sorprende es que nadie haga alusion a la importancia de la fibra en la alimentacion, y concretamente su poder saciante , depurador del colesterol, asi como su importancia en el estrenimiento
> ya que tanto harinas como proteinas carecen absolutamente de la misma



Eso tiene facil explicacion...

En cuanto dejas las harinas como fuente basica de hidratos el consumo de fruta y verdura se incrementa exponencialmente.

La cantidad de fibra aumenta en la misma proporcion y tienes el intestino contento y feliz. No se ha comentado pero esta implicito.

Otro de los grandes problemas de la puñetera piramide esque, por mucho que digan, se consume mucha harina refinada. Que si que mejor integral y bla bla, pero la realidad es que se consumen toneladas de refinada, y asi tenemos una poblacion estreñida.


----------



## angek (30 Nov 2015)

arangul6 dijo:


> estoy siguiendo todo el hilo y lo que mas me sorprende es que nadie haga alusion a la importancia de la fibra en la alimentacion, y concretamente su poder saciante , depurador del colesterol, asi como su importancia en el estrenimiento
> ya que tanto harinas como proteinas carecen absolutamente de la misma



Bueno, yo no diría eso. 

En todo caso depende a lo que estemos llamando "fibra". La mayor parte de los alimentos la tienen y la mayor medida está en las frutas y verduras, las cuales están muy presentes en este hilo. 

Donde no está tanto es en los cereales y por su relación con la alimentación humana, es de baja calidad por un mal ajuste de cantidad, posible contaminación por almacenaje y artificialidad del contenido (con eso me refiero a que los que añaden fibra a los cereales hacen eso. Añadirla).

Edit: Llego tarde.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Nov 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho por ahí.
> Bla bla.... vegano extremista y feminazi...blao blao



No jodas que Suwus es una tia!!!
Empiezo a entenderlo todo.


----------



## Rauxa (30 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No jodas que Suwus es una tia!!!
> Empiezo a entenderlo todo.



NO, el no creo, jejeje.
Era simplemente pq estoy hasta las narices de los veganos (la mayoría son chicas), que no se cansan de repetir una y otra vez los mantras de la dieta vegana y que afirman que no les hace falta suplementarse pq comen lentejas y tofu.

Y claro, a la hora de la verdad no hacen una flexión, pq no tienen fuerza (y de estas conozco a varias en Barcelona, en mi círculo de amistades)


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Nov 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> NO, el no creo, jejeje.
> Era simplemente pq estoy hasta las narices de los veganos (la mayoría son chicas), que no se cansan de repetir una y otra vez los mantras de la dieta vegana y que afirman que no les hace falta suplementarse pq comen lentejas y tofu.
> 
> Y claro, a la hora de la verdad no hacen una flexión, pq no tienen fuerza (y de estas conozco a varias en Barcelona, en mi círculo de amistades)



Vaya que decepcion ya iba a subir el tono del debate a nivel del atico jeje

Pues luego se hinchan a soja como otra fuente de proteina abundante...y notan los efectos estrogenizantes a no tardar mucho.

Suwus que opinas de la Soja?


----------



## Rauxa (30 Nov 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya que decepcion ya iba a subir el tono del debate a nivel del atico jeje
> 
> Pues luego se hinchan a soja como otra fuente de proteina abundante...y notan los efectos estrogenizantes a no tardar mucho.
> 
> Suwus que opinas de la Soja?




Precisamente el viernes me vino una compañera de trabajo (se había quitado la leche hará 5 años) asustada pq ahora el médico y su nutricionista le habían dicho que la soja era mala. 5 años bebiendo leche de soja.
Que digo yo; ¿porqué esa manía en buscar un sustituto de la leche?


----------



## Tinuvuel (1 Dic 2015)

Con qué se suplementan los vegetarianos?


----------



## Ratona (1 Dic 2015)

arangul6 dijo:


> estoy siguiendo todo el hilo y lo que mas me sorprende es que nadie haga alusion a la importancia de la fibra en la alimentacion, y concretamente su poder saciante , depurador del colesterol, asi como su importancia en el estrenimiento
> ya que tanto harinas como proteinas carecen absolutamente de la misma



Empecé a comprar todo integral (espaguetti, pan negro) 
Me sentaba mal. Cagaba negro y mal oliente ademas. Con el arroz a veces me ocurre. Con el pan blanco no. Espaguettis no como en ninguna de sus formas

Si comes fibra y eres extreñido si o si es hasta peor. Se fermenta y hace daño a las células del recto = cáncer

Hace tiempo en hilos de gimnasio leí q recomendaban los copos de avena para desayunar. Yo probé eso.... Buff difícil comer eso con prisas no entra. Es como comer Carton.


----------



## MAUSER (1 Dic 2015)

Hace un par de años mi dieta era la normal, cereales para el desayuno con leche, cereales para el almuerzo (pan, pastas, galletas, chocolate). Cereales para la merienda (bocadillos) y seguro que para la cena también habían cereales en sus distintos tipos (pan, sopas, etc). 

Que alguien me explique porqué si tan sanos son los cereales y la fibra de llevan los cereales, cómo es que estaba gordo y superextreñido???. La hora de ir al WC era un autentico terror, sangraba como un cerdo el día de San Martín, siempre con las putas cremas por el culo (hemoal, anso, ruscus que no curan nada y son una porquería), resumiendo, mi calidad de vida era una mierda.::

Cuando conocí lo de la dieta paleo seguí sus directrices y a día de hoy ya ni me acuerdo lo que es estar estreñido, estoy en mi peso y veo mis abdominales, cosa que nunca antes vi con mas deporte que hiciera, y seguramente como mas cantidad de comida que antes en una sentada, no siendo pesadas las digestiones. Y si quiero hacer ayuno y estar 16 horas, o un día sin comer no pasa nada, mi cuerpo sigue su ritmo y paso esas horas tranquilamente.

O sea, que no me venga ahora un talibán vegano y me diga que tengo que basar mi dieta en cereales, patatas y tofu, que me río en su cara.:XX:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Dic 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> Hace un par de años mi dieta era la normal, cereales para el desayuno con leche, cereales para el almuerzo (pan, pastas, galletas, chocolate). Cereales para la merienda (bocadillos) y seguro que para la cena también habían cereales en sus distintos tipos (pan, sopas, etc).
> 
> Que alguien me explique porqué si tan sanos son los cereales y la fibra de llevan los cereales, cómo es que estaba gordo y superextreñido???. La hora de ir al WC era un autentico terror, sangraba como un cerdo el día de San Martín, siempre con las putas cremas por el culo (hemoal, anso, ruscus que no curan nada y son una porquería), resumiendo, mi calidad de vida era una mierda.::
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu mensaje.

Yo noté exactamente lo mismo, a resaltar la bajada de peso y marcar abdominales. Suena superficial pero es la polla. A resaltar también lo del ayuno. Te conviertes en un tipo duro. Puedo estar 20 horas sin comer que me suda la polla, y la gente a mi alrededor lloriqueando. Esta habilidad mola para viajes, excursiones, el trabajo, etc. Antes ME MORÍA DE HAMBRE JODER. Daban las 15:00 y si no había comido me moría de puta hambre. Eso desaparece.

Cada vez que alguien se mete en el hilo y postea este tipo de cuestiones, me entra más y más curiosidad por la nutrición y las directrices que se vienen siguiendo, lo que saben o creen que saben los médicos, etc.

A mí hay dos cosas que, sobre todo, me intrigan:

-Basar la alimentación basada en cereales, ¿sienta tan mal a todo el mundo, respecto a obesidad, síndrome metabólico, etc., o sólo a algunos que estamos peor adaptados a ellos? Esta es una cuestión que habría que aclarar.

-¿Es posible sostener a la población mundial, o a la población en general de sociedades avanzadas (Babilonia en el s. X a.C. ya era avanzada, a este respecto) sin contar con los cereales? A esta pregunta, me temo la que la respuesta es que NO, que no es posible. O, al menos, que no es posible prescindir de ellos totalmente. La agricultura permite aprovechar la energía del sol y de los nutrientes que se encuentran en el suelo, y la del petróleo (transporte, fertilizantes) y transformarla en calorías aptas para el consumo humano. Pero esto es una cuestión práctica: comemos cereales porque no podemos comer otra cosa pero NO porque sea bueno para la salud humana.

Es interesante.


----------



## Varelse (1 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Así que, un vegano con dos dedos de frente, se suplementa. Se suplementa porqué ve que sin la proteina animal, su cuerpo no funciona correctamente. Así que sólo le toca suplementar.



Creo que un vegano con dos dedos de frente lo que hace es comprar huevos ecológicos o camperos o ambos. Negarse a comer huevos de gallinas en libertad bien alimentadas por cuestiones éticas ya entra en el fanatismo y suplementarse, siendo vegano, es ser hipócrita, porque luego están en contra de la experimentación con animales. (Ya, pero es que mi suplemento no está testado en animales). (Ya, pero es que para que se pueda hacer tu suplemento y saber qué ponerle y cómo antes se han hecho otros sí testados).


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Dic 2015)

Varelse dijo:


> Creo que un vegano con dos dedos de frente lo que hace es comprar huevos ecológicos o camperos o ambos. Negarse a comer huevos de gallinas en libertad bien alimentadas por cuestiones éticas ya entra en el fanatismo y suplementarse, siendo vegano, es ser hipócrita, porque luego están en contra de la experimentación con animales. (Ya, pero es que mi suplemento no está testado en animales). (Ya, pero es que para que se pueda hacer tu suplemento y saber qué ponerle y cómo antes se han hecho otros sí testados).



Los veganos estrictos no comen huevos. Al menos los que yo he conocido. Robar los huevos a una gallina supone explotarla como un recurso, por lo que se cae en el especismo. De todas formas no quiero entrar en el debate porque el ser vegano es una cuestión ideológica, no de salud. O no debería, al menos.


----------



## Tinuvuel (1 Dic 2015)

Podríais hacer un hilo poniendo cada día o de vez en cuando lo que habéis comido, así dais ideas.


----------



## pasner (1 Dic 2015)

Para desayunar cafe solo. Hoy para comer, de primero ensalada de rucula con bonito del cantabrico, huevo duro picado, salmon ahumado, AOVE Olivar de Plata, y sal de Añana. De Segundo panceta y txistorra sin aditivos ni conservantes con huevo frito campero. Me salto el postre y voy directo al cafe, no quiero llenarme demasiado antes de ir al curro a la tarde.

Ayer para cenar crema de verduras ( calabaza, puerros, cebolla, zanahoria, etc.) y de segundo costilla de cerdo al horno a las finas hierbas ( ajo, perejil, etc. todo molido y bañado en AOVE), de postre un trocito de queso de cabra de extremadura al pimenton.

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Podríais hacer un hilo poniendo cada día o de vez en cuando lo que habéis comido, así dais ideas.



Acabo de crear un hilo para ello, lo podéis poner ahí.


----------



## Tinuvuel (1 Dic 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Acabo de crear un hilo para ello, lo podéis poner ahí.



Perfecto, seguro que saco muchas ideas de ahí. También podríais poner como introducción un poco vuestro caso, que dieta seguís y qué habéis notado como mejoria. 

Luego pongo yo también.


----------



## Genis Vell (1 Dic 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A resaltar también lo del ayuno. Te conviertes en un tipo duro. Puedo estar 20 horas sin comer que me suda la polla, y la gente a mi alrededor lloriqueando. Esta habilidad mola para viajes, excursiones, el trabajo, etc. Antes ME MORÍA DE HAMBRE JODER. Daban las 15:00 y si no había comido me moría de puta hambre. Eso desaparece.



Interesante yo llevo unos meses incorporando poco a poco conceptos paleo, pero no siendo estricto.
Lo que si he realizado de manera más continuada es el ayuno intermitente y el dejar de comer pan, azúcar, leche y pasta a diario (la pasta no la comía a diario pero se entiende pan y leche sí.)

Como bastante y me mantengo en mi peso sin contar kcal, pero esto tampoco es un gran misterio antes tampoco hacia mucho y me mantenía.

Conservo la fuerza, es decir rindo con los mismo pesos en el gym que antes y poco a poco voy subiendo, no subo más rápido por que no me alimento ni descanso lo suficiente para hacerlo con más celeridad.

No tengo hambre nunca, no he sentido la sensación de vacío nunca en estos meses, comiendo 2 veces al día sólo, no he tenido bajones, ni pájaras haciendo ejercicio tras 16 horas de ayunas, entreno (multiarticulares pesados al 80% del RM aprox series 3x5) al mediodía y no he comido desde la cena anterior, salvo café sólo sin azúcar a media mañana.

He dejado de sentirme petado tras las comidas al no ingerir pasta o pan.

Mi piel sigue igual, al baño voy igual (siempre fui bien)

Básicamente al no hacerlo bien del todo y al ser tolerante a la leche y cereales, quizás no experimento el 100% de las ventajas, pero el hecho de poder vivir sin la necesidad perpetua de muchos de comer a todas horas, es muy buena.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Dic 2015)

Varelse dijo:


> Creo que un vegano con dos dedos de frente lo que hace es comprar huevos ecológicos o camperos o ambos. Negarse a comer huevos de gallinas en libertad bien alimentadas por cuestiones éticas ya entra en el fanatismo y suplementarse, siendo vegano, es ser hipócrita, porque luego están en contra de la experimentación con animales. (Ya, pero es que mi suplemento no está testado en animales). (Ya, pero es que para que se pueda hacer tu suplemento y saber qué ponerle y cómo antes se han hecho otros sí testados).



Un vegetariano puede comer huevos. Un vegano no. Un vegano te dirá que los huevos son la regla de la gallina. Están locos de atar y son contradictorios a más no poder.

El problema es que muchos creen que el veganismo es 100% salud. Raramente te vas a encontrar un vegano puro que lo sea durante más de unos añitos. No pueden. He navegado por muchos foros de internet sobre veganos y siempre que hay alguien que dice que se inicia en el veganismo o que lleva poco tiempo en esto, lo sigo y raramente vuelven a postear. Si os fijáis, en un foro como el nuestro somos muchos los que tenemos muchos mensajes escritos. En un foro de veganismo, os aseguro que un 80% de los foreros han escrito entre 1-5 mensajes. Es un tipo de dieta que no tiene adherencia y que sienta mal a la mayoría. Si alguien conoce a un vegano verdadero y que lleve años siendolo de verdad, será un rara avis.

No hace mucho, los mas-media se hicieron eco de un estudio en el que se decía que casi la mitad de los veganos confesaba que cuando se emborrachaban comían carne. Lo dicho, locos de atar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Un vegetariano puede comer huevos. Un vegano no. Un vegano te dirá que los huevos son la regla de la gallina. Están locos de atar y son contradictorios a más no poder.
> 
> El problema es que muchos creen que el veganismo es 100% salud. Raramente te vas a encontrar un vegano puro que lo sea durante más de unos añitos. No pueden. He navegado por muchos foros de internet sobre veganos y siempre que hay alguien que dice que se inicia en el veganismo o que lleva poco tiempo en esto, lo sigo y raramente vuelven a postear. Si os fijáis, en un foro como el nuestro somos muchos los que tenemos muchos mensajes escritos. En un foro de veganismo, os aseguro que un 80% de los foreros han escrito entre 1-5 mensajes. Es un tipo de dieta que no tiene adherencia y que sienta mal a la mayoría. Si alguien conoce a un vegano verdadero y que lleve años siendolo de verdad, será un rara avis.
> 
> No hace mucho, los mas-media se hicieron eco de un estudio en el que se decía que casi la mitad de los veganos confesaba que cuando se emborrachaban comían carne. Lo dicho, locos de atar.



No hombre no generalice nuestro conforero suwus es un ejemplo de coherencia y no repite ningun mantra vegano cienes de veces.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Dic 2015)

Artículo que les enseño a todo aquel que me dice que las grasas son malas:

La comunidad médica reconoce su error: las grasas no son el problema - Libertad Digital

Y aún así, me dicen que es mentira, que qué es eso de que las grasas son buenas y que el pan y los choco flakes son malos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Dic 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Artículo que les enseño a todo aquel que me dice que las grasas son malas:
> 
> La comunidad médica reconoce su error: las grasas no son el problema - Libertad Digital
> 
> Y aún así, me dicen que es mentira, que qué es eso de que las grasas son buenas y que el pan y los choco flakes son malos.



Pasaran decadas hasta que las aguas vuelvan a su cauce en el tema de las grasas. Solo hace falta que ver a los anunciantes y siguen repitiendo el mantra para vender light, bajo en grasas, y solo hace falta ver los envases es lo primero que se lee.

Hay una enorme capa de la poblacion y del cuerpo medico que estos cambios de paradigma no lo aceptaran en la vida.


----------



## MAUSER (1 Dic 2015)

A mi ya me da hasta rabia leer lo de "bajo en grasa".


----------



## Tinuvuel (1 Dic 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> A mi ya me da hasta rabia leer lo de "bajo en grasa".



Y en la etiqueta oculto, "alto en azúcar".


----------



## Ratona (1 Dic 2015)

Decís que los cereales de desayuno no aportan nada.

Sería una burrada desayunar algunos días arroz con leche?


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Dic 2015)

Ratona dijo:


> Decís que los cereales de desayuno no aportan nada.
> 
> Sería una burrada desayunar algunos días arroz con leche?




El de toda la vida lleva azucar a cascoporro tu misma.

Prueba la version paleo tarta de arroz con queso y miel, y tampoco la tomaria a diario.

A ver aqui el problema es que somos yonkis del azucar y cuando la dejamos las cabezas maquinan cosas parecidas.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (2 Dic 2015)

muy interesante el tema, respecto al desayuno, en lo personal he descubierto que tengo que comer fuerte, incluso me puedo permitir algun cereal, tortillas, queso, huevos, etc, preferentemente la primera hora despues de despertar, esa medida disminuye notablemente la ansiedad en la noche y evita el comer convulsivamente.


----------



## Ratona (2 Dic 2015)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> muy interesante el tema, respecto al desayuno, en lo personal he descubierto que tengo que comer fuerte, incluso me puedo permitir algun cereal, tortillas, queso, huevos, etc, preferentemente la primera hora despues de despertar, esa medida disminuye notablemente la ansiedad en la noche y evita el comer convulsivamente.



Si tienes q salir a coger el metro a las 5.00 de casa. Y luego trabajas de 6 a 15 en un sition donde no te dejan comer en condiciones (una pausa y sentarte sino a ratos bocados) y la gente sobrevive con 1 tostada, 1 yogurt y una fruta, etc... y picando mierda

Si me meto algo como 2 huevos, Arroz. A las 4.30 me jodo el estómago. algo ligero luego no aguantare la mañana etc

---------- Post added 02-dic-2015 at 03:31 ----------

Y turnos cambiantes constantes..... lo más duro para mi es adaptarme a estos horarios de entre medias de las h donde toda la vida comí fuerte (13-15 fuerte siempre horario 6.15), 19-21 fuerte horario (13.30-22.30). En el curro comen un yogurt, pan, y sobreviven. Yo soy un zombie q va a casa con hambre. Pero que no sale de casa con hambre sino con dolor de estoamgo porque no me cabe nada a las h q debo comer algo (4-4.30, 12.30-13.00-13.30

Pregunto lo q comen los demás y se sonrojan y no quieren hablar del tema. 
Una compañera del curro q se dignó a explicarme como se organizaba comía 10.00 (ese yogurt q se metía era el desayuno iba en ayunas al curro), Y 16.00 h en dos tiempos. 

Yo no encuentro la forma de organizarme. porque no se q comer, rápido, que no me engorde, y que me mantenga despierta 8 h cuando no puedo sentarme 20 min, y muchos días ningún minuto


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho por ahí.
> Hay muchos tipos de proteínas. Si no como animales, no ingeriré proteína animal que no la puedo sustituir por NADA.



madre mía, que panda de ignorantes, ahí te mando deberes para casa porque andas muy mal en conceptos básicos:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_Digestibility_Corrected_Amino_Acid_Score

la proteína de la soya puntúa exactamente igual (aquí más, aunque he visto valores un poco menores) en ese coeficiente que la carne. Eso implica que no, no se caga.

otro concepto del que cojeas:

PROTEIN QUALITY
Protein quality is dependent on having all the essential amino acids in the proper proportions. If one or more amino acid is not present in sufficient amounts, the protein in your diet is considered incomplete.

Each spoke on the Protein Quality graph represents one of the nine essential amino acids, and the graph shows how close the protein in your diet is to the optimal distribution of amino acids recommended by the Institute of Medicine's Food and Nutrition Board.

An Amino Acid Score of 100 or higher indicates a complete or high-quality protein. If the Amino Acid Score is less than 100, a link is provided to complementary sources of protein. By combining complementary proteins, you may be able to increase the overall quality of the protein you consume.

hay muchas fuentes de proteína vegetal que puntúan por encima de 100 en este coeficiente.

ya las he puesto varias veces, de hecho.

Me gustaría ver esos organismos oficiales que afirman que es imposible ser vegano y estar sano en cualquier etapa de la vida sin suplementarse y las citas correspondientes con sus referencias, porque en el 2009 la recomendación oficial era esta:

Position of the American Dietetic Association: vegetarian diets. - PubMed - NCBI

---------- Post added 02-dic-2015 at 06:28 ----------




sada dijo:


> según Montignac ....la patata (para él, la enemiga de las dietas, sobre todo frita. Dice que antes no se consumían, y que es un alimento para los cerdos.



díselo a los peruanos, y posteriormente, a los irlandeses, rusos y en general a todos los pueblos que la adoptaron para consumo propio.

Millones de vida ha salvado la patata.

Y vuelvo a poner un interesante experimento:

Getting Well On Twenty Potatoes a Day


----------



## Chimpu (2 Dic 2015)

La patata decis que es mala??la patata no genera intolerancia ni alergia alguna a la población no es un tóxico como el gluten .

Y bueno , mi ultimo balance tras dos meses sin apenas harinas que lleven gluten( soy intolerante al gluten) :

Tengo menos brotes de alergia ( en mi caso purito,picor ojos,dolores de cabeza, estreñimiento o diarrea) de esto mucho menos, voy regularmente al baño, me fatigo menos, y he perdido 5kg ya que tenia un ligero sobrepeso....

mis padres tambien han reducido el consumo , estan perdiendo peso y tienen la tensión mejor. Os recuerdo que el pan sube la tensión por su alto contenido en sal.

En resumen que en.mi caso como tengo esa intolerancia me va bien, la putada que no como puedo nada de gluten y eso conlleva a eliminar pan, pasta de trigo,galletas de trigo,bollos,pizzas,cerveza( me sienta fatal por la cebada)... pero es por salud.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (2 Dic 2015)

Chimpu dijo:


> La patata decis que es mala??la patata no genera intolerancia ni alergia alguna a la población no es un tóxico como el gluten .
> 
> Y bueno , mi ultimo balance tras dos meses sin apenas harinas que lleven gluten( soy intolerante al gluten) :
> 
> ...



*Nadie ha dicho que la patata sea mala.

NADIE.*

Yo he dicho que la patata es un alimento pobre nutricionalmente. Que básicamente contiene almidones, y que es una buena fuente de energía. Pero que tiene una baja densidad nutricional. Y, sobre todo, he dicho que no es una buena fuente de proteínas, ya que sólo contiene 2 gr. de proteínas por cada 100 gr.


Eso NO es decir que la patata sea mala.

Pero según SUNWUKUNG, la patata es: 

-Una buena fuente proteína.
-Una buena fuente de vitaminas.
-Y que lo normal es comer 2 o 3 kg. de patatas al día.

Ah, vale.

Entonces ok, sunwu.

Me das pena.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Dic 2015)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> muy interesante el tema, respecto al desayuno, en lo personal he descubierto que tengo que comer fuerte, incluso me puedo permitir algun cereal, tortillas, queso, huevos, etc, preferentemente la primera hora despues de despertar, esa medida disminuye notablemente la ansiedad en la noche y evita el comer convulsivamente.



Si estas hablando de hambre compulsiva es que en cada ingesta tu subida de azucar es barrida por la insulina rapidamente.

Para esto no valen medias tintas. Elimina totalmente los hidratos rapidos de tu dieta y en una semana veras los resultados. Lleva durante un tiempo en el bolsillo higos secos y almendras que en tu caso la transicion te costara, pero en una semanita se acabo el hambre ansioso.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2015 at 10:25 ----------




Chimpu dijo:


> La patata decis que es mala??la patata no genera intolerancia ni alergia alguna a la población no es un tóxico como el gluten .
> 
> Y bueno , mi ultimo balance tras dos meses sin apenas harinas que lleven gluten( soy intolerante al gluten) :
> 
> ...



La patata no es mala si se consume bien. Hay que llevar cuidado de pelarla bien. Contiene una substancia irritante que consumida a diario si daria problemas. Dicho esto cuando se quiere adelgazar a buen ritmo hay que aparcarla un tiempo debido a su alto contenido en almidon. Despues cuando estes en peso incluyela en la dieta como un alimento mas.

Lo de la sal y la tension voy a dar una opinion que no he leido en ninguna parte, es de cosecha propia:
Las sales en general en cualquier membrana aumenta la presion osmotica, hasta ahi de acuerdo.

Pero el sistema circulatorio no es algo rigido como el acero. El problema viene cuando se rigidiza. 

De nuevo llegamos al azucar. 

El azucar causa daños e inflamacion en el sistema circulatorio. Estos daños acumulativos elevan el colesterol en sangre y forma placas. Este estrechamiento unido a la inflamacion destruye la elasticidad natural del sistema circulatorio.

Aqui es cuando llega la sal y vienen los problemas, pero en un sistema circulatorio sano no es el problema de base.

Todos los medicos te diran que no tomes sal y del azucar que es la base de problema ni pio. Y eso unido al bajo consumo de grasas que es lo que mantiene todos los tejidos en orden.

Cuando cocino para mi solo ni azucar ni sal, pero cuando cocino para mas gente la sal no me da ningun miedo.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2015)

impermeables a los datos, consumir 20 gr de proteína completa en una comida califica a dicha comida de fuente proteína, sobre todo si es completa.

Un kilo de patatas es nada, sobre todo en el contexto de una dieta alta en carbos, son dos patatas grandes.

Eso y más comían nuestros abuelos.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (2 Dic 2015)

He visto que la miel tiene un alto índice glucémico, sin embargo aquí la están recomendando. 

También veo que la leche tiene bajo IG y se está desaconsejando.

¿Me he perdido algo?

Los datos los estoy cogiendo de aquí:

Tablas de índice glucémico: lista de alimentos a reducir en nuestra dieta - Recetas de cocina y consejos de salud


----------



## Jorkomboi (2 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> impermeables a los datos, consumir 20 gr de proteína completa en una comida califica a dicha comida de fuente proteína, sobre todo si es completa.
> 
> Un kilo de patatas es nada, sobre todo en el contexto de una dieta alta en carbos, son dos patatas grandes.
> 
> Eso y más comían nuestros abuelos.



No hijo no, no son dos patatas grandes, son dos patatas enormes. Ademas, ¿en que comida del día comerias solo patatas?. El kilo de patatas lo acompañas de una ensaladita y un filete y ya vas por los dos kilos de comida. xD


----------



## Zoidberg (2 Dic 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> He visto que la miel tiene un alto índice glucémico, sin embargo aquí la están recomendando.



Tiene un índice glucémico alto pero normalmente se consume en poca cantidad y acompañada de algún otro alimento, con lo que la carga glucémica no resulta ser muy alta. De todas formas sí que no se debe abusar.



El Jeringuillas dijo:


> También veo que la leche tiene bajo IG y se está desaconsejando.
> 
> ¿Me he perdido algo?
> 
> ...



Según dicen, aunque los lácteos en general tienen IG bajo, se "comportan" como si lo tuvieran alto. Yo sólo he encontrado un estudio al respecto, sobre una población más bien reducida, y no se conoce el mecanismo por el que dicho efecto ocurre. En mi nada humilde opinión, salvo que se tengan problemas con la lactosa (intolerancia) o caseína (alergia?), los lácteos (leche entera incluida) deberían ser bienvenidos en la dieta.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (2 Dic 2015)

Be tolerant si ya se ha puesto en otro lado ... 

Food Inc. (En EspaÃ±ol) - YouTube


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2015)

La credibilidad se gana despacio y se pierde deprisa. Esta frase es de las que hacen perder credibilidad:



Rauxa dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de proteínas. Si no como animales, no ingeriré proteína animal que no la puedo sustituir por NADA.



¡Y este es el entrenador que va dando lecciones por el foro!.

Pues anda que no hay vegetales más sanos que las carnes que pueden proporciionar las proteínas necesarias (entiéndase, los aminoácidos necesarios que componen las proteínas).

Diría más: Hoy en día estamos sometidos a una ceba proteica y exceso de comida.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Dic 2015)

Yo no soy vegetariano, más bien llevo desde hace unos 25 años una dieta próxima a lo que ahora se conoce por primal, con las frutas bastante restringidas porque me engordan. Me conservo en buena forma física y no recuerdo haber estado enfermo nunca, ni siquiera un resfriado.

Viajo mucho por Asia, y tengo clientes, contactos y hasta amigos en muchos países donde ser vegano o al menos vegetariano no es algo exótico, sino algo perfectamente normal.

Tengo varios conocidos hindúes que son veganos y se les ve hacer una vida absolutamente normal. Les he preguntado, porque el tema me interesa y la gente no toma suplementos de ningún tipo ni tiene carencias nutricionales. Sus hijos son veganos como lo fueron ellos y sus padres y sus abuelos.

No estoy diciendo que todo el mundo deba adoptar una dieta vegana como epítome de la saludabilidad, ni mucho menos, es simplemente que no es algo tan raro como nos parece. Los hindúes (más de mil millones) son mayoritariamente veganos o vegetarianos, los budistas (más de 200 millones repartidos en el mundo) son vegetas también, etc, etc.

Oiga, y no les pasa nada. Me parece que nos hacemos demasiadas pajas mentales. Si "HAY" que comer ésto, si "HAY" que comer lo otro. Lo único que "HAY" es que beber agua. Lo demás, que cada uno coma lo que pueda o mejor le siente, que, no me cabe duda, será distinto de lo que me siente bien a mi.

Tengo una cuñada que poco a poco dejó de comer carne y pescado y se hizo vegetariana, sin tomar una decisión drástica. Después de unos 10 años, sobre los 35 comenzó poco a poco y porque el cuerpo se lo pedía a comer primero pescado y luego carne también. Hoy come de todo, tiene 58 años y hace deporte, se encuentra en un estado de salud perfecto. Ni todos somos iguales, ni necesitamos lo mismo en las diferentes etapas de nuestra vida.

He escrito varias veces en este hilo que el único que sabe algo sobre mi, soy yo. Y me reafirmo en ello. Los estudios científicos, los dobles ciegos, si los ratones alargan su miserable existencia y toda esa mierda no sirve de nada. Que a ti y a mi nos convenga alimentarnos de la misma forma es una casualidad, como si nuestros DNI acaban en 7.

Nada, absoluta y completamente nada, es generalizable.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> La credibilidad se gana despacio y se pierde deprisa. Esta frase es de las que hacen perder credibilidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver, que aquí hay gente que no ha terminado el bachillerato.
Yo no digo que la carne sea más o menos sana que los vegetales. Digo que las proteinas que contiene la carne, no son las mismas que las proteinas de los vegetales. Y que la proteina animal, es esencial para el ser humano. EMPEZANDO POR LA LECHE MATERNA. Fíjate sí es importante para nosotros la proteína y grasa animal.
No hace falta tener muchos estudios para saber eso.
Que tu decidas no comer proteina animal, me parece estupendo, pero tendrás carencias. A partir de ahí, que enfermes o no, será un pura loteria.

PD Y el concepto carne es igual de sano que el concepto lechuga o manzana. Otra cosa es como ha estado alimentado el animal. 

Pero vamos...venir aquí a decir que los vegetales son más sanos que la carne.... los productos naturales y que llevan millones de años entre nosotros, son igual de necesarios. Que tu, repito, quieras eliminar, todo un grupo de alimentos que nos han ayudado a evolucionar en los últimos millones de años, así de golpe y porrazo, será tu decisión, pero no hagas cátedra de ello, pq la ciencia no lo defiende.


----------



## nightprowler (2 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> La credibilidad se gana despacio y se pierde deprisa. Esta frase es de las que hacen perder .




Eso lo dice el que enlaza evangelios y habla de pollos blindados ehhh 

Paja ojo viga etc


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo no digo que la carne sea más o menos sana que los vegetales. Digo que las proteinas que contiene la carne, no son las mismas que las proteinas de los vegetales. Y que la proteina animal, es esencial para el ser humano. EMPEZANDO POR LA LECHE MATERNA. Fíjate sí es importante para nosotros la proteína y grasa animal. No hace falta tener muchos estudios para saber eso.



Estudios no. Sólo hace falta usar el sentido común y no confundir las causas con las consecuencias.

Cuando un bebé nace, todavía no está terminado, y en el caso de los humanos, menos todavía que en el resto de animales. No puede hablar, no puede andar, etc., y no puede ingerir muchos tipos de comida. Por eso, la naturaleza ha dispuesto que sea la madre la que le dé de comer con la leche materna hasta que esté lo suficientemente desarrollado para poder hincarle el diente a comida propia de adultos. La leche materna es el vehículo ideal porque no requiere dientes ni masticar sino sólo chupar. A través de la leche materna, el bebé ingiere vitaminas liposolubles en la nata e hidrosolubles y minerales en el agua, etc.

Sería absurdo extrapolar eso a los adultos, mostrando que no se entiende el porqué de la leche materna. Un adulto puede ingerir esos nutrientes a través de alimentos vegetales. Las carnes no son imprescindibles y el forista anterior a ti ha contado su experiencia de los millones de vegetarianos en la India y otros países.

Proteínas hay muchas y el cuerpo las descompone para fabricar las propias proteínas. Da igual qué proteínas ingiera uno. De hecho, cuando fríes un huevo estás desnaturalizando las proteínas, esto es, cambiando su forma espacial y al cambiar su forma espacial, cambian sus propiedades: La clara deja de ser líquida y transparente para pasar a ser opaca y sólida, etc. Pero al cuerpo le da igual pues va a descomponer las proteínas en sus aminoácidos que es lo que necesita usar para construir sus propias proteínas. Y cuando fríes y tuestas carne, no sólo desnaturalizas las proteínas, sino que con la reacción de Maillard se producen muchos compuestos aromáticos que le dan el sabor y olor que tiene, pero que alguno puede ser cancerígeno como la acrilamida.

Una semilla vegetal tiene todos los nutrientes necesarios para que de ella surja una planta, así que forzosamente es un alimento muy completo (como lo es un huevo animal), o como lo es el polen.



Rauxa dijo:


> Que tu decidas no comer proteina animal, me parece estupendo, pero tendrás carencias.



No hay carencias por no comer proteínas animales. Es una idea absurda y propia de una gran ignorancia y prejuicio sin fundamento.



Rauxa dijo:


> el concepto carne es igual de sano que el concepto lechuga o manzana. Otra cosa es como ha estado alimentado el animal.



No es igual de sano. De una semilla sale una planta entera, igual que de un huevo sale un pollo entero. La carne es sólo un subconjunto de lo que tiene un animal, como un pollo. Carne << semilla (sea vegetal o animal).

Y eso de que la carne nos ha hecho evolucionar es una afirmación sin fundamento, pues la evolución (caso de que sea cierta) no se sabe a qué se debe. Pero claro, la gente necesita que le den una explicación a todo y no le gusta la incertidumbre de no saber.



nightprowler dijo:


> Eso lo dice el que enlaza evangelios y habla de pollos blindados ehhh



Evangelio que contiene sabiduría tradicional, que es el conocimiento acumulado por la experiencia de los antepasados a lo largo de incontables generaciones. Sabiduría tradicional que puede ser occidental u oriental (china), y que encaja perfectamente con lo que los investigadores descubren ahora (a buenas horas).

Ideas como que es muy sano que el cuerpo descanse muchas horas seguidas no haciéndolo ingerir comida (comiendo sólo dos veces al día y si puede ser mejor una sola, mejor) para que se autorepare. O las virtudes del ayuno, o los remedios naturales (luz, agua, aire puro y cataplasmas de arcilla) para eliminar toxinas.


----------



## nightprowler (3 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> Una semilla vegetal tiene todos los nutrientes necesarios para que de ella surja una planta, así que forzosamente es un alimento muy completo (como lo es un huevo animal), o como lo es el polen.




Claroooooo , completisima tanto que en la escala PARA HUMANOS sobre 1 , la inmensa mayoria a excepcion de la soja no pasa de 0,6

El enlace le ha puesto sunwukung , sera que tambien es un carnista 






qbit dijo:


> Evangelio que contiene sabiduría tradicional, que es el conocimiento acumulado por la experiencia de los antepasados a lo largo de incontables generaciones.



Esa misma sabiduria que recomendaba oracion colectiva para combatir las epidemias si , a cualquier cosa le llaman sabiduria Muy eficazes los evagenlios y otras religiones , una esperanza de vida de unos 50 la de nuestros sabios evangelizados antepasados , prefiero la equivocada medicina occidental gracias 

Esa misma sabiduria a steve jobs le fue muy bien para previnir y tratar su cancer de pancreas no?

Vegano y magufo oh! que sorprendete ::



---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 03:34 ----------

[/COLOR]


Sunwukung dijo:


> impermeables a los datos, consumir 20 gr de proteína completa en una comida califica a dicha comida de fuente proteína, sobre todo si es completa.
> 
> Un kilo de patatas es nada, sobre todo en el contexto de una dieta alta en carbos, son dos patatas grandes.





DOS ( 2) , patatas es raro que pasen de 400 grms siendo generoso , no se que variedad compras tu para llegar al kilo con dos patas De las mas normales la malla de 3 kilos rara vez trae menos de 12 

Cualquuer receta para CUATRO ( 4 ), comensales se calcula el kilo de patatas , estimando unos 300 gramos por persona y es una racion generosa

Meterte tu solo un kilo de patatas imposible no es , pero para que? Con un plato de lentejas facil que tengas lo mismo o mas que con el kilo completo de patas

Hay muchos platos vegetales que pueden ser buena fuente de proteina , la patata sola con su 2% solo te lo parece a ti


----------



## Qui (3 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> _Y eso de que la carne nos ha hecho evolucionar es una afirmación sin fundamento, *pues la evolución (caso de que sea cierta)* no se sabe a qué se debe. Pero claro, la gente necesita que le den una explicación a todo y no le gusta la incertidumbre de no saber._
> 
> 
> Yo creo que te lo tienes que hacer mirar. Uno puede tener sus creencias pero el llevar la contraria z la ciencia cuando esta está más que comprobada debiera hacerte pensar si no tienes algún problema.
> ...


----------



## Luizmi (3 Dic 2015)

A mi me sorprende la seguridad con la que hablan los paleos, como si su verdad fuera la única, ridiculizando otras posturas como la vegeteriana, que aparte de llevarse practicando toda la vida, tienen millones de seguidores, no paran de editarse libros y mucha gente a curado/remitido enfermedades con esta alimentación.

Rauxa, tienes los cojones de decir, "visito foros veganos, los usuarios postean 4 o 5 mensajes y no los vuelves a ver", y qué nos dices con eso, yo te podía decir que el creador de término vegano, murío a los 95 años después de 50 siendo vegano y estuvo lúcido hasta sus últimos días, y?, no paráis de hacer FUD

Habeís llamado, locos, gilipollas y demás adjetivos a los que no comulgan con vuestras ideas, claramente esto os desacredita.

Y digo esto estando en acuerdo con vosotros en mucho de lo que decís, como los refinados, pero las formas os matan.


----------



## Qui (3 Dic 2015)

Tienes razón en que a veces se ha subido el tono en la respuesta hacia los veganos pero desde mi punto de vista ha sido uno en concreto (Sunwukung) el que ha ido despreciando, haciendo de menos y con unos modos muy incorrectos hacia este tipo de alimentación tomando posturas sesgadas y usando una actitud muy agresiva en lugar de en tono de debate. De hecho me suelo preguntar en sus intervenciones si es un troll y también como es posible que le sigan contestando sus mensajes a pesar de sus formas.
Ha estado varias veces a punto de ser mi primer ignore del foro.
Yo solo puedo estar agradecido al autor del hilo y a todos los que han ido haciendo aportaciones. Ya son muchos kilos menos y un estado de salud mucho mejor y en mi entorno los que se han animado están exultantes también.
De hecho a partir de enero en casa toda la familia empezaremos a basar nuestra alimentación de esta forma (yo, mi mujer y mis dos hijos pequeños) ya que los resultados son tan evidentes que no hace falta nada más. Deseando estoy de ver mis analíticas del trabajo comparadas con las del año anterior (aunque eso será en marzo o así).


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> A mi me sorprende la seguridad con la que hablan los paleos, como si su verdad fuera la única, ridiculizando otras posturas como la vegeteriana, que aparte de llevarse practicando toda la vida, tienen millones de seguidores, no paran de editarse libros y mucha gente a curado/remitido enfermedades con esta alimentación.
> 
> Rauxa, tienes los cojones de decir, "visito foros veganos, los usuarios postean 4 o 5 mensajes y no los vuelves a ver", y qué nos dices con eso, yo te podía decir que el creador de término vegano, murío a los 95 años después de 50 siendo vegano y estuvo lúcido hasta sus últimos días, y?, no paráis de hacer FUD
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver,
No es que los paleos queramos o no tener la razón. Aquí nadie (al menos yo), digo de comer mucha o poca carne, mucho o poco pescado, sino que la proteina animal ha sido consumido por nosotros durante millones de años y que si a día de hoy estamos aquí, es porqué algo hemos hecho bien. Que ahora empecemos a demonizar las carnes rojas, la proteina animal en general, en pro de los alimentos procesados y azucarados, no tiene sentido.

Cuando yo me cabreo es cuando oigo cosas como:
- Es que siempre hemos comido trigo (será en los últimos 10.000 años de un total de 2 millones de años que somos lo que somos. Y de estos, 50 años teniendo un consumo abusivo)

- Es que el cereal siempre ha sido la base de nuestra alimentación (será de los últimos 50 años y gracias a los USA)

- Es que las grasas son malas. (Eso es por un investigador llamado Ancel Keys que publicó un estudio sesgado - portada de la revista TIME-) Revista por cierto, que el año pasado se redimió de dicho estudio, pidió perdón y publicó una portada que decía: EAT BUTTER

https://www.google.es/search?q=port...wL_JAhWGPRoKHezAA5UQ_AUIBygB&biw=1366&bih=643

Con lo de los foros veganos, quiero decir que es una dieta con poca adherencia. Nos la quieren vender como algo saludable pero resulta que poca gente la puede seguir mucho tiempo. Que luego tu conozcas a un vegetariano de 90 años, pues muy bien. Yo conozco a la abuela de mi pareja, de 94 años, ex-alcoholica, que aún a día de hoy, se toma su cervecita durante las comidas y ahí está. Con la cabeza clara y dando brincos.

Que diga que la dieta vegana es una dieta incompleta, no lo digo yo.
Lo dicen los mismos veganos (ojo, te encontrarás extremistas que te dirán que comiendo hierbajos y tofu lo tienen todo).
Lucía de Dime Que Comes DIME QUE COMES (Blog de nutriciÃ³n) Es una dietista vegana y una de las más activas y con mas seguidores en las RRSS. Ella es la primera en afirmar que una dieta vegana bien pautada (y suplementada) es sana. Ojo, SUPLEMENTADA. Que si uno es vegano es por una cuestión ética y moral.
El mismo presidente de la asociación de veganos españoles, afirma que se suplemente y que todo vegano o se suplementa o tiene carencias.

O sea, no lo digo yo como paleo, sino que lo dicen los dietistas-nutricionistas que son veganos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Dic 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> A mi me sorprende la seguridad con la que hablan los paleos, como si su verdad fuera la única, ridiculizando otras posturas como la vegeteriana, que aparte de llevarse practicando toda la vida, tienen millones de seguidores, no paran de editarse libros y mucha gente a curado/remitido enfermedades con esta alimentación.
> 
> Rauxa, tienes los cojones de decir, "visito foros veganos, los usuarios postean 4 o 5 mensajes y no los vuelves a ver", y qué nos dices con eso, yo te podía decir que el creador de término vegano, murío a los 95 años después de 50 siendo vegano y estuvo lúcido hasta sus últimos días, y?, no paráis de hacer FUD
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en cuanto a que a veces, se ha debatido tal vez con demasiada vehemencia, o que quizás algunos se crean en posesión de verdades absolutas. Pero es que nos hemos tenido que enfrentar a Sunwukung, que sistemáticamente, ignora evidencias incómodas, datos objetivos, retuerce argumentos, yo he estado a punto de darle al ignore. Es desesperante.

Por otro lado, es que hay planteamientos de la llamada nutrición evolutiva que, al menos, sientan indicios que son incontestables. Por ejemplo, que el ser humano lleva muy poco tiempo comiendo cereales, muy poco en su historia, y si bien es cierto que no se puede saber lo que comían nuestros ancestros, es claro que si no había agricultura, no podía hacer cereales más allá de una presencia meramente testimonial. El homo sapiens se expandió por el mundo, en su época de mayor expansión (cuando colonizó la mayor parte del mundo) en plena glaciación. En toda Europa, donde el homo sapiens se adaptó perfectamente, no había otra cosa que nieve y heladas, nada parecido a la agricultura, e incluso meses enteros sin aportes significativos de vegetales. Esto no sienta las conclusiones de nada, pero como mínimo no se debería ignorar. Las dietas modernas proponen basar la alimentación en cereales pero NO hay evidencias de ningún tipo que apunten a que eso es, no ya lo mejor, si no lisa y llanamente algo bueno.

De todas maneras pido disculpas si alguien se ha sentido ofendido. Salvo a Sunwukung, que me ha sacado de mis casillas en multitud de ocasiones.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo no soy vegetariano, más bien llevo desde hace unos 25 años una dieta próxima a lo que ahora se conoce por primal, con las frutas bastante restringidas porque me engordan. Me conservo en buena forma física y no recuerdo haber estado enfermo nunca, ni siquiera un resfriado.
> 
> Viajo mucho por Asia, y tengo clientes, contactos y hasta amigos en muchos países donde ser vegano o al menos vegetariano no es algo exótico, sino algo perfectamente normal.
> 
> ...



Me hace mucha gracia el concepto de "todos somos diferentes". 
Oyga, pues no. Somos iguales. El ser humano, como animal biológico y fisiológico es igual entre él. El ser humano es distinto al cerdo o al perro, pero los seres humanos, entre nosotros somos iguales.
Obviamente según la raza o según nuestra genética, habrá algunos cambios, pero funcionamos todos con la misma gasolina.

Probad una cosa:
- Los que no comáis pan ni harinas: empezar a comer un bocadillo cada día, algun plato de macarrones... Al cabo de 1 mes os vais a la farmacia para que os pinchen y miren el colesterol. Este habrá subido.

- Los que comeis habitualmente harinas: pan, pasta, cereales... Intentad estar 7 días ( o más sin podéis), sin nada de harinas. 0 HARINAS. Y os aseguro que el 100% habréis bajado el colesterol. Solo con eso. Continuad comiendo lo mismo de antes o más, pero sin harinas.

Y así funcionamos todos.
A ver si ahora alguien se pensará que engorda por los Hidratos, otro por las grasas y otro por las protes...


----------



## Clavisto (3 Dic 2015)

Es un poco lo que decía Nietzsche sobre la alimentación y que el forero Antonio Estrada ha corroborado unos mensajes atras.

Decía Federico que un nutricionista de su tiempo se alimentaba muy frugalmente (no recuerdo con qué) y que tenía un montón de seguidores que defendían dicha forma de nutrirse. Sin enbargo, el filósofo que filosofaba a martillazos vió un poco más allá, como de costumbre, y aseveró que la longevidad de aquel hombre no se debía a su alimentación porque esta no _PODÍA_ ser de otra manera, sino porque ese hombre tenía un metabolismo lento que le OBLIGABA a comer de esa determinada manera. 

Esa misma dieta en un hombre sano y fuerte no le hubiese hecho ningún bien.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Dic 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo no soy vegetariano, más bien llevo desde hace unos 25 años una dieta próxima a lo que ahora se conoce por primal, con las frutas bastante restringidas porque me engordan. Me conservo en buena forma física y no recuerdo haber estado enfermo nunca, ni siquiera un resfriado.
> 
> Viajo mucho por Asia, y tengo clientes, contactos y hasta amigos en muchos países donde ser vegano o al menos vegetariano no es algo exótico, sino algo perfectamente normal.
> 
> ...




Pues la esperanza de vida de todos esos países asiáticos está por debajo de los 75 años.

Excepto Japón, Taiwán y Corea del Sur, donde le dan al pescado, marisco y carnes bastante.


----------



## Tinuvuel (3 Dic 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pues la esperanza de vida de todos esos países asiáticos está por debajo de los 75 años.
> 
> Excepto Japón, Taiwán y Corea del Sur, donde le dan al pescado, marisco y carnes bastante.



No caigamos en simplezas tampoco, la nutrición es importante pero no el único factor que incide en la esperanza de vida.

En esos países hay poca higiene y una prevalencia enorme de enfermedades infecciosas y de transmisión feco hidrica. No puedes comparar la India con Japón.


Rauxa, con qué se tienen que suplementar los vegetarianos?


----------



## El Jeringuillas (3 Dic 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Es un poco lo que decía Nietzsche sobre la alimentación y que el forero Antonio Estrada ha corroborado unos mensajes atras.
> 
> Decía Federico que un nutricionista de su tiempo se alimentaba muy frugalmente (no recuerdo con qué) y que tenía un montón de seguidores que defendían dicha forma de nutrirse. Sin enbargo, el filósofo que filosofaba a martillazos vió un poco más allá, como de costumbre, y aseveró que la longevidad de aquel hombre no se debía a su alimentación porque esta no _PODÍA_ ser de otra manera, sino porque ese hombre tenía un metabolismo lento que le OBLIGABA a comer de esa determinada manera.
> 
> Esa misma dieta en un hombre sano y fuerte no le hubiese hecho ningún bien.



Y lo dejó por escrito, creo que en "Más allá del bien y del mal". Bravo por citar a Nietzsche en el foro sin hacer el ridículo como Markkus / Aldono, sacando el GYM y el resto de pajas mentales de troll.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Dic 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Y lo dejó por escrito, creo que en "Más allá del bien y del mal". Bravo por citar a Nietzsche en el foro sin hacer el ridículo como Markkus / Aldono, sacando el GYM y el resto de pajas mentales de troll.



Nietzsche le daba muchísima importancia a la alimentación. Escribió mucho sobre ello. Y ese pasaje no recuerdo si es del libro que dices o de "Genealogía de la Moral", libro absolutamente imprescindible si estás en busca del conocimiento.


----------



## 005 (3 Dic 2015)

No entiendo cómo en 2015 sigue habiendo gente capaz de escribir que la proteína animal es ESENCIAL para el ser humano y quedarse tan ancho.

Deberían estar muertos y enfermos todos los vegetarianos entonces.


----------



## necromancer (3 Dic 2015)

No se trata de que la proteína animal sea esencial, se trata de que un vegetariano tiene que controlar que proteínas ingiere y combinarlas para tener todos los aminoácidos esenciales, un no vegetariano no tiene porque preocuparte de eso.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> No caigamos en simplezas tampoco, la nutrición es importante pero no el único factor que incide en la esperanza de vida.
> 
> En esos países hay poca higiene y una prevalencia enorme de enfermedades infecciosas y de transmisión feco hidrica. No puedes comparar la India con Japón.
> 
> ...



Todos los artículos son de la web de Lucia (Dime que comes), seguramente la dietista vegana más mediática. Si tenéis que rebatirla lo hacéis a ella, yo solamente me hago eco de lo que ella dice.


DIME QUE COMES (Blog de nutriciÃ³n): Resultados de la bÃºsqueda de B12
DIME QUE COMES (Blog de nutriciÃ³n): NIÃ‘OS VEGETARIANOS II: embarazo y lactancia
DIME QUE COMES (Blog de nutriciÃ³n): NIÃ‘OS VEGETARIANOS III: bebÃ©s y alimentaciÃ³n complementaria
DIME QUE COMES (Blog de nutriciÃ³n): ACTUALIZACIÃ“N SOBRE LA B12: ¿es el alga chlorella la alternativa a los suplementos?
DIME QUE COMES (Blog de nutriciÃ³n): ANEMIA PERNICIOSA (dÃ©ficit de vitamina B12)
http://www.dimequecomes.com/2014/01/tengo-que-suplementarme-la-b12.html

I en uno de sus artículos afirma esto:

Una reflexión final: si alguien va a apresurarse a escribir un comentario clamando al cielo porque la dieta vegana no es "completa" y necesita suplementarse, por favor que se lo ahorre. Ya lo sabemos , gracias. 

(una experta dietista vegana, afirma que un vegano tiene que suplementarse.)


----------



## Luizmi (3 Dic 2015)

necromancer dijo:


> No se trata de que la proteína animal sea esencial, se trata de que un vegetariano tiene que controlar que proteínas ingiere y combinarlas para tener todos los aminoácidos esenciales, un no vegetariano no tiene porque preocuparte de eso.



Un no vegano tiene otras preocupaciones, como saber cuantos hormonas y medicamentos se está comiendo con su carne, aquí ni dios puede/come carne de pasto.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Dic 2015)

005 dijo:


> No entiendo cómo en 2015 sigue habiendo gente capaz de escribir que la proteína animal es ESENCIAL para el ser humano y quedarse tan ancho.
> 
> Deberían estar muertos y enfermos todos los vegetarianos entonces.



Eso es exactamente lo que propugnaba yo antes. Hay millones y millones de vegetarianos en el mundo, y sin ningún problema. Y, pásmense, hay gente que no se suplementa, ni tiene la menor idea de qué es éso. Hay chinos (mi mujer) que se meten unos tazones de leche que se caga la perra y europeos (yo) que si me tomo un sólo vaso no me despego del retrete en tres días. 

Conozco mucha gente que no come fruta, tengo un sobrino que no ha probado el pescado nunca, mi suegro no ha comido nunca nada crudo, y todos podemos hacer una lista extensísima con las peculiaridades de lo que le sienta bien o mal a diferentes personas.

Prueba, observa, saca tus propias conclusiones y olvídate del Omega3 y de los aminoácidos esenciales: escucha a tu cuerpo. Que a la hora de comer, no dejamos de ser el primo pelao de los monos.


----------



## Tinuvuel (3 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Todos los artículos son de la web de Lucia (Dime que comes), seguramente la dietista vegana más mediática. Si tenéis que rebatirla lo hacéis a ella, yo solamente me hago eco de lo que ella dice.
> 
> 
> DIME QUE COMES (Blog de nutriciÃ³n): Resultados de la bÃºsqueda de B12
> ...



Si no te lo pregunto con ánimo de discutir de malas maneras, hombre. 

Pero te he entendido antes que sugerías que un vegetariano se tiene que suplementar para conseguir la proteína suficiente y en esos enlaces solo habla de la vitamina B12, que ya esperaba que fuera el suplemento famoso. 

Tampoco veo tanto drama que un vegetariano tome suplemento de B12 de vez en cuando, teniendo en cuenta que la falta de B12 es más bien por la pobreza del suelo cultivable (la B12 la sintetiza las bacterias del suelo) y que la gente que come carne también se suplementa con todo tipo de vitaminas y minerales.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Dic 2015)

Y digo yo, el veganismo digamls que es un tipo de alimentación basada únicamente en la conciencia de no hacer daño a los animales y todo eso, pero tiene algún fundamento por el cual se diga que el veganismo es bueno por esto o por aquello?

Es por curiosidad y por aprender.


----------



## Luizmi (3 Dic 2015)

Todos los multivitamínicos que se venden a saco en las farmafias son para veganos claro, los que comen carne no tienen ningún tipo de carencias...

Repito que no soy vegetariano, pero y si la dieta ideal fuera una que si bien prescinde de ciertos alimentos por su problemática, necesitase algún aporte de estos, que son los que se suplementa?
Por aquí señores nada es blanco o negro, las cosas son más complicadas.

Opino que en el caso de una dieta vegetariana necesitase suplementación, que no lo se, eso tampoco supondría un problema si en conjunto estoy comiendo más sano y me puede evitar enfermedades a largo plazo.

Pero claro, lo de la suplementación lo usamos para demonizar un estilo de alimentación porque sí, porque el mio es más mejor.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Si no te lo pregunto con ánimo de discutir de malas maneras, hombre.
> 
> Pero te he entendido antes que sugerías que un vegetariano se tiene que suplementar para conseguir la proteína suficiente y en esos enlaces solo habla de la vitamina B12, que ya esperaba que fuera el suplemento famoso.
> 
> Tampoco veo tanto drama que un vegetariano tome suplemento de B12 de vez en cuando, teniendo en cuenta que la falta de B12 es más bien por la pobreza del suelo cultivable (la B12 la sintetiza las bacterias del suelo) y que la gente que come carne también se suplementa con todo tipo de vitaminas y minerales.



Obviamente uno puede comer carne y tener carencias. Pero si uno come carne, pescados, huevos frutos secos, frutas, verduras, no tendrá carencias de ningun tipo. Si elimino de raiz uno de estos nutrientes, estoy comprando boletos para tener problemas en algún momento, a no ser que me suplemente.

Tuve un pareja que era vegana (estaba dentro del movimiento de Barcelona). Amigas feminazis, veganas, de las que salían a manifestarse desnudas pintadas contra el maltrato animal. 

Pues bien, tanto su padre como su madre, fallecieron en un intervalo de 3 años a los 60 y pocos años, por el mismo cáncer: estómago. Los dos, veganos estrictos, sin suplementarse para nada. 
Cortamos la relación, entre medio de los dos fallecimientos. 
No hace mucho me la encontré por la calle. Siempre ha sido una chica de complexión normal. No tonificada, pero no gorda. Pues bien, la encontré mucho más tonificada, y con otro aspecto. Le dije si es que iba al gym. Me dijo que no, que simplemente el médico le dijo que se suplementara dada su condición de vegana. Me empezó a citar una retahila de suplementos, que ahora ni me acuerdo. La B12 sólo era uno de ello.
Obviamente no le pregunté si los cánceres de sus padres eran debido a su condición de veganismo (que cada uno piense lo que quiera). Pero a raíz del fallecimiento de su madre (fue la que falleció después), es cuando empezó a suplementarse. Y ella misma reconoció que se veía más fuerte, con otra cara, con más energía, mejor cuerpo... 
Que no quieres comer animales? Perfecto. Pero supleméntate. 
Por eso decía que es una dieta con poca adherencia. Por un lado el cuerpo termina pidiendote algo de proteina animal y por otro pq cualquier vegano, seguro que conocerá a otro que tendrá problemas de salud y habrá terminado suplementándose. Por eso me gusta seguir los foros de veganos. Sólo hay 4 que postean habitualmente y los demás son foreros que entran, escriben 4 mensajes y desaparecen del mapa.
Oficialmente se dice que 1% de españoles son veganos. De esos, se considera que la mitad lo son de boquilla. En francia o alemania son veganos un 3-5%. Siempre de puertas afuera. De puertas para adentro, es otro cantar.

Con estos números, y después de tantos años de veganismo imparante en esta sociedad, que no me vendan a mi la moto.

Diario de un pastillero: Veganismo y niÃ±os: SÃºplica

---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 14:26 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Y digo yo, el veganismo digamls que es un tipo de alimentación basada únicamente en la conciencia de no hacer daño a los animales y todo eso, pero tiene algún fundamento por el cual se diga que el veganismo es bueno por esto o por aquello?
> 
> Es por curiosidad y por aprender.



Sabemos que es una vaca y como come. Sabemos que es un león y lo que come. Pero resulta que el ser humano, cuando se estudia a él mismo, todo son contradicciones, intereses, confuciones...

El ser humano es OMNIVORO. Luego ya en función de cada uno, comerá más o menos proteina animal. Pero no somos hervíboros.

Que es un perro? CARNIVORO. Pero resulta que venden cereales para perros. Bonito, verdad? Luego, los perros tiene enfermedades de humanos: diabetes, ceguera, amputación de algun miembro, leucemia, cánceres...
Alimento para perro y alimento para gato | Ultima de Affinity

Un perro come carne, coño, carne. No hierbajos o trigo. 
Cuando un animal come algo que no le es natural ni propio, terminará por enfermar.
Otra cosa es que tengamos cierta flexibilidad metabólica (tanto nosotros como los perros) y gracias a eso, si comemos harina un dia, no morimos, pero con el paso de los años, según su abuso y según nuestra genética, eso afectará más o menos.
Y tan fácil como quitarse de las harinas y ver las mejoras de nuestro cuerpo.
Que alguien se pregunte porqué en los últimos 50 años han aumentando tanto enfermedades como: cánceres, diabetes, caries, alzheimer, artritis, artrosis...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> No caigamos en simplezas tampoco, la nutrición es importante pero no el único factor que incide en la esperanza de vida.
> 
> En esos países hay poca higiene y una prevalencia enorme de enfermedades infecciosas y de transmisión feco hidrica. No puedes comparar la India con Japón.
> 
> ...



No digo la India, hablo de toda Asia, de Turquía a Indonesia, de "Rusia" a Sri Lanka.

Expectativa de vida al nacer por país - Mapa Comparativo de Países - Asia


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2015)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> No hijo no, no son dos patatas grandes, son dos patatas enormes. Ademas, ¿en que comida del día comerias solo patatas?. El kilo de patatas lo acompañas de una ensaladita y un filete y ya vas por los dos kilos de comida. xD



y quién cojones quiere comer un filete? estoy probando que con una dieta vegana, o vegetariana con muy pocos alimentos animales y alta en carbohidratos, se pueden obtener fácilmente todas las proteínas necesarias, que es lo que los paleos del hilo no saben.

Yo a una comida así le añado algo de aguacate y verdura (en bastante cantidad) y ya prácticamente como 30 gr de protes.

Y eso con una comida que no pasa del kilo y medio de peso.

Por otro lado un filete de 100 gr tiene ya alrededor de 20 gr de protes, acaso quieres comer los 20 gr de las patatas y 100 gr de medio kilo de carne?, porque sino, no sé de dónde sacas los dos kg de comida.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y quién cojones quiere comer un filete? estoy probando que con una dieta vegana, o vegetariana con muy pocos alimentos animales y alta en carbohidratos, se pueden obtener fácilmente todas las proteínas necesarias, que es lo que los paleos del hilo no saben.
> 
> Yo a una comida así le añado algo de aguacate y verdura (en bastante cantidad) y ya prácticamente como 30 gr de protes.
> 
> ...



Dieta vegana con pocos alimentos animales???? ::
No se puede ser poco vegetariano. O se es o no se es. 
Estás diciendo de comer poca carne, pero de comerla. 
Y aquí nadie ha dicho de comer mucha o poca carne. Simplemente que es algo para nosotros necesario, como seres omnívoros que somos.

Parece que estamos de acuerdo, no?


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Obviamente uno puede comer carne y tener carencias. Pero si uno come carne, pescados, huevos frutos secos, frutas, verduras, no tendrá carencias de ningun tipo. Si elimino de raiz uno de estos nutrientes, estoy comprando boletos para tener problemas en algún momento, a no ser que me suplemente.



una cosa son los nutrientes, y otra los alimentos. Explica como hay millones de personas ahora mismo que están vivas con un consumo mínimo (un porcentaje de ellos nulo) de productos animales, y eso ha venido ocurriendo miles de años.

Yo mejoré de una enfermedad grave quitando con una dieta vegana, ya me contarás, eso según tú es imposible.

Yo comparto la postural general de Antonio estrada, a nivel individual no hay otra, pero eso no quiere decir que los estudios correspondientes, sin poder afirmar de manera absoluta (siempre y para todos) nada, no valgan para nada, sí sugieren tendencias, y dan pistas acerca de cómo alimentar a nuestros hijos (se está viendo que la dieta de crianza puede tener más efectos de los que se pensaba) o cómo modificar la nuestra. 

No creo que una persona que se vea obligada a comer carne porque no le sienta bien una dieta alta en carbos o ciertos alimentos vegetales, pueda librarse, estadísticamente, de los efectos negativos de tales dietas que se han observado en numerosas poblaciones y a nivel epidemiológico (menor longevidad, mayor prevalencia de osteoporosis, diabetes, etc), por lo que la aplicación para él del conjunto de la evidencia sería que, dentro de su situación, comiese la menor cantidad de productos animales posible.

Pero es mi opinión, realmente que una persona no pueda comer durante x tiempo la dieta que sea es un mal síntoma, hasta a las vacas las estuvieron alimentando durante años con pienso animal y tardaron en enfermar, todo animal tiene una capacidad general de consumir casi cualquier alimento, sobre todo cocinado.

La pérdida de esa capacidad de adaptación, en un sentido u otro, no es buena señal y está cada vez más extendida, evidentemente la causa es moderna y adquirida, nada de genética, el ser humano sigue en el molde básico de un primate frugívoro, en esto no hay dudas, solo las que se quieren inventar los paleos, de omnívoros, como un oso o un cerdo, tenemos bien poco a nivel anatómico y fisiológico.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 16:50 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que aquí hay gente que no ha terminado el bachillerato.
> Yo no digo que la carne sea más o menos sana que los vegetales. Digo que las proteinas que contiene la carne, no son las mismas que las proteinas de los vegetales. Y que la proteina animal, es esencial para el ser humano. EMPEZANDO POR LA LECHE MATERNA. Fíjate sí es importante para nosotros la proteína y grasa animal.



perdona pero todo animal cubre la mayoría de las necesidades de proteínas del reciclaje de sus propias proteínas, por lo tanto, todos consumimos proteína animal.

Lo cual no quiere decir que la proteína ingerida externamente deba, por cojones, provenir de otros animales.

Dime un solo aminoácido esencial que no tengan los vegetales, numerosos alimentos vegetales, cuando existen alimentos animales sin alguno de ellos, es decir, que puntúan fatal en cuanto a cualidad proteica (la gelatina).

Y te vuelvo a emplazar a que repases el concepto de cualidad proteica.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 16:54 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Y digo yo, el veganismo digamls que es un tipo de alimentación basada únicamente en la conciencia de no hacer daño a los animales y todo eso, pero tiene algún fundamento por el cual se diga que el veganismo es bueno por esto o por aquello?
> 
> Es por curiosidad y por aprender.



En the china study y la web de Campbell tienes números enlaces a la evidencia de los últimos 100 años, incluso los datos crudos.

En la web de John Macdougall también tienes muchas referencias a multitud de evidencia de los últimos años que sugieren que una dieta baja en productos animales y alta en carbohidratos es la óptima para las poblaciones humanas.

Y entiéndase bien lo último, y que realmente no hay pruebas similares para el veganismo, aunque algunos autores extrapolan las correlaciones, a menudo claramente lineales, para sostener que no existe una cantidad mínima segura de proteína animal, por ejemplo, y de ahí el paso al límite del veganismo.

personalmente no lo considero necesario, a no ser que te veas obligado, pero lo de comer ad libitum productos animales como si no hubiera mañana y asegurar que no pasa nada, pues como que está en las antípodas de la evidencia científica.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 17:05 ----------




nightprowler dijo:


> Claroooooo , completisima tanto que en la escala PARA HUMANOS sobre 1 , la inmensa mayoria a excepcion de la soja no pasa de 0,6
> 
> El enlace le ha puesto sunwukung , sera que tambien es un carnista



otro que no sabe lo que es la cualidad proteica, o la diferencia con el pdcaas.

En completitud, que es la cualidad, numerosos alimentos vegetales pasan de 100. 

En el pdcaas la carne puntúa menos de 1, luego no es necesario que un alimento puntúe 1 para que sea una fuente buena de proteínas.

Los garbanzos puntúan 0.83, la carne 0.93, la soja 0.93, las legumbre en general 0.75, son valores más que suficientes para suplir el perfil óptimo de aminoácidos, si acaso se come un poco más, pero tampoco será muy necesario ya que en las recomendaciones proteincas ya hay un margen de seguridad de más del 50%, con lo que para el 90% de la población, como poco, será posible obtener toda la proteína de fuentes vegetales sin mayor problema.

Sin conocer lo más básico de lo básico de nutrición, las tablas nutricionales y las medidas asociadas, poco se pude deducir rigurosamente de un cambio dietético o afirmar nada, encima invadiendo el campo de la epidemiología y sin manejar ningún dato o despreciando los que tiene en frente.


----------



## angek (3 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> la falta de B12 es más bien por la pobreza del suelo cultivable (la B12 la sintetiza las bacterias del suelo) y que la gente que come carne también se suplementa con todo tipo de vitaminas y minerales.



Eso es muy cierto. 

De hecho, la suplementación de B12 es bien frecuente, se coma o no carne.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2015)

vegano y vegetariano no son lo mismo, aunque hay quien defiende que debieran.

Lo que está avalado estadísticamente como la dieta con mejores resultados para todo tipo de poblaciones humanas es una basada en alimentos de origen vegetal, con una cierta cantidad pequeña o muy pequeña de alimentos de origen animal. 

Alta en carboshidratos (60% para arriba) y moderada o baja en grasas. Con alimentos poco procesados, con métodos de cocción suaves (por debajo de 120°), y con cierta variedad. Y con una cantidad suficiente de calorías, ni poca ni mucha.

A partir de esa referencia (ojalá hace años la hubiera tenido), pues uno puede experimentar para individualizar los porcentajes de macronutrientes.

Yo estuve perdido en lo de comer grasa ad libitum y casi la palmo por ello, porque mis circunstancias no requerían ese tipo de dieta.

En cuanto hasta qué punto se pueden generalizar tales resultados, ya he dado mi opinión más arriba.

Pero vamos, que la postura del sisson (hasta hace poco, hay paleos relajando sus recomendaciones proteicas) y cia de productos animales, colesterol y sangre ad libitum que es to muy sano y todos los estudios son mentira o están mal hechos, o x estudio de los últimos años demuestra que son inocuos, pues como que no es cierto.


----------



## necromancer (3 Dic 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Un no vegano tiene otras preocupaciones, como saber cuantos hormonas y medicamentos se está comiendo con su carne, aquí ni dios puede/come carne de pasto.



Correcto, pero tienen que preocuparse de comprarlo todo orgánico, porque con la gran ingesta de vegetales y frutas que hacen ingieren enormes cantidades de herbicidas e insecticidas.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2015)

necromancer dijo:


> No se trata de que la proteína animal sea esencial, se trata de que un vegetariano tiene que controlar que proteínas ingiere y combinarlas para tener todos los aminoácidos esenciales, un no vegetariano no tiene porque preocuparte de eso.



falso, y por doble motivo. Uno de ellos la cualidad proteica. El otro es que el cuerpo tiene al largo del día una cantidad de aminoácidos circulando en sangre en todo momento y si en un alimento hay escasez de un aminoácido, entonces en la siguiente comida se puede comer un alimento que tenga más de ese aminoácido y al final de día se ha obtenido ´la cantidad adecuada de ese aminoácido.

Pero es que eso ni hace falta. Hay muchas proteínas vegetales completas, incluso como no suele haber proteínas vegetales carentes, sino con menos cantidad de una aminoácido en concreto que la considerada ideal, se puede comer más de ese alimento incompleto y llegar a suplir el perfil óptimo.

o sea que es falso por partida triple.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> El problema de este tipo de cosas son, en mi modesta opinión, las informaciones a medias, y que hay que disponer del cuadro completo.
> 
> Es cierto que el ser humano lleva muy poco tiempo comiendo cereales, pero es que el ser humano lleva más tiempo comiendo cereales que leche de animales, por ejemplo. Y sin embargo, varios grupos de humanos han desarrollado tolerancia a la lactosa; se infravalora creo la capacidad del ser humano para adaptarse a los cambios en su alimentación.
> 
> ...



Falso, el ser humano no lleva más tiempo comiendo cereales que leche de otros animales. Es justo al revés.
El cereal se domesticó hará unos 10.000 años, pero la caza en sí, es de hace mucho más. Millones de años.
Os imagináis a un hombre primitivo cazando y matando un animal? Aprovechaba de él todo lo que podía. Y si ese animal era hembra y tenía las ubres llenas de leche, obviamente tb terminaba por ingerir esa leche. O sea, que aunque fuera de forma casual o esporádica, el hombre lleva mucho más tiempo consumiendo leche que cereales.


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Claroooooo , completisima tanto que en la escala PARA HUMANOS sobre 1 , la inmensa mayoria a excepcion de la soja no pasa de 0,6



Lo dirás tú:

"La quinua posee los ocho aminoácidos esenciales para el ser humano, lo que la convierte en un alimento muy completo y de fácil digestión."
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chenopodium_quinoa#Alimentación

"Las semillas de cannabis (conocidas como cañamones) son el alimento vegetal con mayor valor proteínico (hasta un 34 %)":
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cáñamo#Interés_técnico_y_socioecológico

"Las semillas de cannabis (conocidas como cañamones) son el alimento vegetal con mayor valor de ácidos grasos esenciales":
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cáñamo#Interés_técnico_y_socioecológico



nightprowler dijo:


> Esa misma sabiduria que recomendaba oracion colectiva para combatir las epidemias si , a cualquier cosa le llaman sabiduria Muy eficazes los evagenlios y otras religiones , una esperanza de vida de unos 50 la de nuestros sabios evangelizados antepasados , prefiero la equivocada medicina occidental gracias



No recomendaba oración colectiva para combatir las epidemias. Recomendaba la oración como ayuda psicológica para afrontar la enfermedad mientras se practica el tratamiento, sobre todo si es un tratamiento de mucha fuerza de voluntad, como el ayuno para matar a una tenia, o al restringir alimentos nocivos.

El salto en la esperanza de vida se ha debido sobre todo a la higiene que ha reducido las cifras de muertos prematuros que hacían bajar la media de la esperanza de vida. Pero ya verás cómo las generaciones actuales (que son los más altos de la Historia por estar hormonados con leche de vaca hormonada como explicó un alergólo francés), pero sin embargo van a tener una esperanza de vida más baja que la de sus padres y abuelos (además de vivir peor), por la contaminación y estilo de vida artificial.



nightprowler dijo:


> Esa misma sabiduria a steve jobs le fue muy bien para previnir y tratar su cancer de pancreas no?



Como si la medicina oficial salvara a más gente, y encima provocando sufrimientos con su quimioterapia y radioterapia.



nightprowler dijo:


> Vegano y magufo oh! que sorprendete ::



¿Quién dice que yo soy vegano?.



Qui dijo:


> Yo creo que te lo tienes que hacer mirar. Uno puede tener sus creencias pero el llevar la contraria z la ciencia cuando esta está más que comprobada debiera hacerte pensar si no tienes algún problema.
> 
> Las opiniones se miden por el peso no por la cantidad pero el que la opinión sea de uno mismo no le hace pesar más, yo diría que incluso menos ya que va cargada de nuestros propios prejuicios.



Calla borrego. No llames ciencia a la incesante propaganda de la telebasura. El evolucionismo no cumple con los requisitos para ser considerado ciencia establecidos por Popper, para empezar. Así que no me vengas haciéndote el listo y el chulito acusándome de tener un problema mental por eso, imbécil.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 17:20 ----------

Es que el trigo de hoy en día no es el mismo trigo que el de hace 50 años. Ha sufrido grandes modificaciones genéticas. La gente se asusta con la ingeniería genética, pero los cambios genéticos llevan tiempo aplicándose de muy diversas maneras.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> El problema de este tipo de cosas son, en mi modesta opinión, las informaciones a medias, y que hay que disponer del cuadro completo.



es que es falso, no tenemos ni idea de qué comían y en que porcentajes nuestros ancestros más lejanos.

Neanderthals may have feasted on meat and two veg diet | Science | The Guardian

igual llevamos comiendo tubérculos y cereales cocinados mucho más tiempo, y lo de la revolución agrícola fue una fase más, marcada por una crisis alimentaria, de un proceso mucho más largo de desarrollo.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 18:57 ----------

El trigo también tiene los ocho aminoácidos esenciales, solo que no en determinada proporción.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 18:58 ----------

Whole Health Source: Beans, Lentils, and the Paleo Diet

aquí un paleo que tiene que reconocer, dada la evidencia, que las legumbres son paleo también.


----------



## nightprowler (3 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> Lo dirás tú:
> 
> 
> Eso lo dice el organismo que ha desarrolado el metodo para medir las proteinas , que has encontrado dos excepciones no quita para que la mayoria de las semillas mas consumidas puntue por debajo de 0,6 sobre 1
> ...


----------



## Zoidberg (3 Dic 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> ...
> Es cierto que el ser humano lleva muy poco tiempo comiendo cereales, pero es que el ser humano lleva más tiempo comiendo cereales que leche de animales, por ejemplo. Y sin embargo, varios grupos de humanos han desarrollado tolerancia a la lactosa; se infravalora creo la capacidad del ser humano para adaptarse a los cambios en su alimentación.
> ...



Diferencia muy importante entre lácteos y cereales, en lo que a adaptación a su consumo se refiere: todos los humanos, desde que nacen, son perfectamente capaces de digerir la lactosa, no así el gluten. Algunos grupos humanos pierden aquella capacidad con el paso del tiempo mientras que otros la conservan.

Los rasgos juveniles (como la capacidad de digerir la lactosa) que se conservan en la edad adulta se denominan rasgos *neoténicos*; la neotenia es un mecanismo que explica y determina gran parte de lo que nos hace humanos hoy en día. El pliegue epicántico de la raza amarilla y su distribución de la grasa corporal, por ejemplo, son rasgos neoténicos conservados de la etapa fetal del desarrollo. El ladrido del perro es también un rasgo neoténico del cachorro del lobo, que ya no ladra cuando se hace adulto.

Lo que vengo a decir es que la tolerancia a la lactosa partió con ventaja en la carrera evolutiva porque no es más que la retención en la edad adulta de un rasgo innato. Está por ver (o no) que los humanos tengamos o lleguemos a tener una tolerancia similar al gluten.


----------



## sada (3 Dic 2015)

que mal llevo las cenas..no cocino que llego a las mil y claro..como lo que pillo. que opináis de los mejillones en lata? tipo en escabeche? sin pan obviamente


----------



## necromancer (3 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> falso, y por doble motivo. Uno de ellos la cualidad proteica. El otro es que el cuerpo tiene al largo del día una cantidad de aminoácidos circulando en sangre en todo momento y si en un alimento hay escasez de un aminoácido, entonces en la siguiente comida se puede comer un alimento que tenga más de ese aminoácido y al final de día se ha obtenido ´la cantidad adecuada de ese aminoácido.
> 
> Pero es que eso ni hace falta. Hay muchas proteínas vegetales completas, incluso como no suele haber proteínas vegetales carentes, sino con menos cantidad de una aminoácido en concreto que la considerada ideal, se puede comer más de ese alimento incompleto y llegar a suplir el perfil óptimo.
> 
> o sea que es falso por partida triple.



No entiendes lo que digo o no lees con atención, pero luego repites de otra forma lo que yo he dicho, te digo que tú tienes que estar pendiente de lo que comes, yo no, así de fácil, es una pequeña desventaja que tiene un vegetariano, nada más, luego que cada uno haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Dic 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Entonces de que hablamos, ¿de consumo esporádico, o domesticación y consumo habitual?. Porque evidencias del consumo esporádico de cereal hay de hasta hace 100.000 años (incluso con herramientas primitivas para molerlo); tal vez los cereales no fuesen de consumo habitual pero creo que a la luz de los datos es evidente que han acompañado a los humanos en gran parte de su historia. Igual que la leche, claro. Pero es que los animales para la producción láctea como tal llevan con nosotros desde el siglo 8 o 9 A.C.; y en cambio hay constancia objetiva de recolección de cereales hace 30.000 años, por ejemplo.
> 
> Pero bueno, es igual, no es esa la cuestión.
> 
> ...



Llevamos tropecientas paginas diciendo que lo unico realmente malo es el azucar y por ende basar la alimentacion en cereales refinados, QUE SON LOS QUE CONSUME TODA LA POBLACION A TONELADAS.

El resto de alimentos depende de la persona. Yo la leche no la puedo ni ver y el resto de lacteos tampoco por mi alergia a la caseina. Cuando veo personas con sintomas graves de alergia siempre les digo que prueben a ver si es la leche. Lo que es un error pensar que todos podemos comer de todo.

Ya afinar si alguno de los cereales minoritarios sientan mejor o peor, intregrales de verdad, quinoas, espeltas, etc, es cosa de cada uno. Como voy tan bien hinchandome de verdura como que no necesito cereales para nada, y la concentracion de micronutrientes donde va a parar.


----------



## 005 (3 Dic 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Eso es exactamente lo que propugnaba yo antes. Hay millones y millones de vegetarianos en el mundo, y sin ningún problema. Y, pásmense, hay gente que no se suplementa, ni tiene la menor idea de qué es éso. Hay chinos (mi mujer) que se meten unos tazones de leche que se caga la perra y europeos (yo) que si me tomo un sólo vaso no me despego del retrete en tres días.
> 
> Conozco mucha gente que no come fruta, tengo un sobrino que no ha probado el pescado nunca, mi suegro no ha comido nunca nada crudo, y todos podemos hacer una lista extensísima con las peculiaridades de lo que le sienta bien o mal a diferentes personas.
> 
> Prueba, observa, saca tus propias conclusiones y olvídate del Omega3 y de los aminoácidos esenciales: escucha a tu cuerpo. Que a la hora de comer, no dejamos de ser el primo pelao de los monos.



Es que eso que dices es la única realidad, el resto son exageraciones de gente muy metida en el tema de la nutrición y la salud, pero se les va la mano y exageran porque saben que no es verdad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Dic 2015)

sada dijo:


> que mal llevo las cenas..no cocino que llego a las mil y claro..como lo que pillo. que opináis de los mejillones en lata? tipo en escabeche? sin pan obviamente



Yo tengo el mismo problema pero con las comidas te doy ideas, aunque hay un hilo para eso. Tu lo puedes trasladar a las cenas:

Ensalda verde con aguacate, o cualquier ensalada que quieras y te guste.

Frutos secos siempre yo le tiro a los pistachos y las pipas.

Proteina para acompañar rapido: jamon serrano, latas de sardinas que puedes añadir a la ensalada, salmon ahumado, salpicon que venden ya hecho en el mencabrona tiene mucho pulpo (rejo).

Pieza de fruta.

Esa cena/comida lleva todo lo que necesitas y es rapida.
Empieza con los frutos secos y te vas quitando la gusa urgente.
Deja de comer guarrerias y tampoco llegaras con esa hambre.


----------



## Qui (3 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> Lo dirás tú:
> 
> 
> Calla borrego. No llames ciencia a la incesante propaganda de la telebasura. El evolucionismo no cumple con los requisitos para ser considerado ciencia establecidos por Popper, para empezar. Así que no me vengas haciéndote el listo y el chulito acusándome de tener un problema mental por eso, imbécil.
> ...


----------



## Ratona (4 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo tengo el mismo problema pero con las comidas te doy ideas, aunque hay un hilo para eso. Tu lo puedes trasladar a las cenas:
> 
> Ensalda verde con aguacate, o cualquier ensalada que quieras y te guste.
> 
> ...



Donde está el hilo de las comidas sanas? Para mi lo peor como ya dije en otros mensajes es el desayuno.ya me pisisteis ejemplos de desayunos no me convencen. Etc


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (4 Dic 2015)

quizas para algunos como yo que no estamos tan al tanto de estos temas de los vegetarianos o veganos y demas, aqui les dejo un articulo que habla del tema entre los asiaticos, al parecer si consumen distintas proteinas animales de vez en cuando, asi como leche, huevos en su mayoria.

Los de abajo a la izquierda: Hinduismo y budismo ¿religiones vegetarianas?


----------



## nightprowler (4 Dic 2015)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> quizas para algunos como yo que no estamos tan al tanto de estos temas de los vegetarianos o veganos y demas, aqui les dejo un articulo que habla del tema entre los asiaticos, al parecer si consumen distintas proteinas animales de vez en cuando, asi como leche, huevos en su mayoria.
> 
> Los de abajo a la izquierda: Hinduismo y budismo ¿religiones vegetarianas?



Decir que los hindues son vegetarianos o los asiaticos no toman leche es como decir que los chinos solo comen arroz , un topicazo con cierta base pero multiples matices

Por ejemplo , tan asiatico es un pastor de cabras afgano como un monje budista del tibet , y ambos consumen lacteos , el famoso te del tibet es mantequilla de yak que es un pariente cercano de la vaca domestica europea

Son los asiaticos intolerantes a la lactosa? Muchisimos si , pero eso no quita para que otros consuman leche y sobre todo mantequilla en cantidad 

Algunos de los platos tradicionales de la india son a base de cordero , pescado o mantequilla , no suena muy vegetariano no?

Lo que pasa es que son colectivos muy grandes , muchos de los temas vegetarianos llegaron a europa por influiencia de religiones y cultos asiaticos y se ha tomado el todo por la parte


----------



## ikifenix (4 Dic 2015)

Bueno, yo llevo 10 días con el invento este. Lo primero que noté fue el jodido mono del azúcar los primeros días, tener el estomago lleno y seguir con hambre, pero no hambre, ansiedad de cosas dulces. 

Lo sorprendente fue a partir del 4º día, siempre he tenido problemas respiratorios, dolores de garganta, tos con mucosa, reflujo ácido y migrañas, después de muchos médicos, lo típico, tómate antiácidos, antitusivos, expectorantes, antiinflamatorios, inhalador, calmantes del dolor, etc..., que si era la contaminación, que si tenía a alguien que fumaba cerca, etc... Pues bueno, a partir del 4º día, por primera vez en años me desperté sin dolor de garganta, sin toser y por supuesto sin escupir mi pollo matutino, desde entonces los dolores de cabeza prácticamente me han desaparecido y no he vuelto a sentir acidez de estomago. Es como si llevase 40 años fumando y hubiese podido retroceder en el tiempo y volver a tener los pulmones de un chaval, pero de un día para otro, todas las pastillas las he mandado a tomar por saco.

Por ahora lo que noto es que haciendo ejercicio estoy con menos fuerza, pero por lo que he leído, supongo que en una semana más la cosa mejorará, lo bueno es que ya no me asfixio, por haber solucionado de golpe todos los problemas respiratorios que tenía. Lo del peso no lo sé, ya que no me pesé antes de empezar.

En conclusión, estoy hasta los mismísimos de los médicos, que solamente atacan los síntomas en lugar de indagar el problema real, seguramente sea alguna alergia o intolerancia a los cereales o la leche.

Respondiendo a alguien que comentaba que si no estamos adaptados a estos alimentos, ¿por qué no hay más gente enferma o con problemas? Seguramente la haya y no lo sepan, para mí el estado normal era estar enfermo, hasta que no he dejado de estarlo no sabía que lo estaba.


----------



## MAUSER (4 Dic 2015)

ikifenix dijo:


> Respondiendo a alguien que comentaba que si no estamos adaptados a estos alimentos, ¿por qué no hay más gente enferma o con problemas? Seguramente la haya y no lo sepan, para mí el estado normal era estar enfermo, hasta que no he dejado de estarlo no sabía que lo estaba.




Pues hay un montón de gente con problemas, el primero es la obesidad, luego tenemos mucha gente con psoriasis y resto de problemas cutáneos, alergias, dolores de cabeza, tensión alta, diabetes 2, hipotiroidismo (generalmente las mujeres), cánceres a cascoporro, Pues yo no conozco a nadie de cierta edad de los que no se cuidan que no tenga una u otra cosa. 

Por ejemplo mi padre, un tío grande y fuerte, desde antes de los 50 años tubo muchos problemas de gota y lo pasó fatal, yo comiendo más carne y marisco que él en cantidades industriales podríamos decir, nunca he tenido gota.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Dic 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Decir que los hindues son vegetarianos o los asiaticos no toman leche es como decir que los chinos solo comen arroz , un topicazo con cierta base pero multiples matices
> 
> Por ejemplo , tan asiatico es un pastor de cabras afgano como un monje budista del tibet , y ambos consumen lacteos , el famoso te del tibet es mantequilla de yak que es un pariente cercano de la vaca domestica europea
> 
> ...



es que vegetariano no es no comer productos animales, lo que demuestran esas poblaciones es que una dieta baja en productos animales puede, y de hecho es, muy saludable, en términos estadísticos, porque los productos animales son productos caros en la mayoría de los lugares, los pobres no pueden comer tres huevos, un litro de leche, y medio kilo de carne todos los días.

Igual que nuestros ancestros, empezando por la amplia mayoría de los abueletes que se criaron de pequeños con dietas similares. Dietas altas en carbohidratos. Y ahí están, dando sopas con onda a las generaciones del litro de leche, huevos y carne a cascoporro.


----------



## ikifenix (4 Dic 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pues hay un montón de gente con problemas, el primero es la obesidad, luego tenemos mucha gente con psoriasis y resto de problemas cutáneos, alergias, dolores de cabeza, tensión alta, diabetes 2, hipotiroidismo (generalmente las mujeres), cánceres a cascoporro, Pues yo no conozco a nadie de cierta edad de los que no se cuidan que no tenga una u otra cosa.
> 
> Por ejemplo mi padre, un tío grande y fuerte, desde antes de los 50 años tubo muchos problemas de gota y lo pasó fatal, yo comiendo más carne y marisco que él en cantidades industriales podríamos decir, nunca he tenido gota.



Cierto, pero a lo que me refiero es que habrá mucha gente con problemas relacionados con la alimentación y que no lo sepan, al estar diagnosticados con asma o bronquitis o migrañas o etc... y simplemente les estén tratando los síntomas. Yo mismo me he tirado 3 años visitando médicos (parece mucho, pero 3 meses para la cita, otros 2 para la prueba, una semana para los resultados, otros X meses para el otro especialista), internistas, neurólogos, etc... 

Lo curioso es que empecé a hacer esto para perder algo de peso de cara a las navidades y no me esperaba para nada que se me solucionasen los otros problemas de forma colateral. Ahora mismo lo de adelgazar o no, me da igual, no voy a volver a tocar lácteos, azucares y cereales, simplemente para no volver a encontrarme mal.


----------



## nightprowler (4 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que vegetariano no es no comer productos animales,
> .



Un concepto de lo que es ser vegetariano ciertamente MUY flexible , que se acepte ademas de ovolacteo vegetariano los que comen vegetales y pescado pase

Pero seguir considerando vegetariano a quien se cocina un pollo tandori o unas chuletas de cordero no lo veo


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Dic 2015)

nightprowler dijo:


> Un concepto de lo que es ser vegetariano ciertamente MUY flexible , que se acepte ademas de ovolacteo vegetariano los que comen vegetales y pescado pase
> 
> Pero seguir considerando vegetariano a quien se cocina un pollo tandori o unas chuletas de cordero no lo veo



bueno, eso es un tema lingüístico. De ahí lo de la creación del término vegano, para que no haya confusiones. Lo que sí demuestran esos millones de personas con un consumo promedio de productos animales menor al 4%, es que una dieta alta en carbohidratos y con a mayoría de las proteínas de origen vegetal (además de otras consideraciones nutricionales, como la ausencia de suplementación), pueden ser perfectamente funcionales y saludables a todas las edades.

Es el enorme contraejemplo a posturas paleocarnistas radicales que consideran vital comer x cantidad de carne o huevos y pocos carbohidratos o va a ser que vas a morir y a enfermar. 

Por eso digo que lo del veganismo es un extremo no probado científicamente, aunque sí existen y han existido grupos veganos o con ingestas despreciables nutricionalmente hablando de productos animales sin ningún problema de salud.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Dic 2015)

ikifenix dijo:


> Bueno, yo llevo 10 días con el invento este. Lo primero que noté fue el jodido mono del azúcar los primeros días, tener el estomago lleno y seguir con hambre, pero no hambre, ansiedad de cosas dulces.
> 
> Lo sorprendente fue a partir del 4º día, siempre he tenido problemas respiratorios, dolores de garganta, tos con mucosa, reflujo ácido y migrañas, después de muchos médicos, lo típico, tómate antiácidos, antitusivos, expectorantes, antiinflamatorios, inhalador, calmantes del dolor, etc..., que si era la contaminación, que si tenía a alguien que fumaba cerca, etc... Pues bueno, a partir del 4º día, por primera vez en años me desperté sin dolor de garganta, sin toser y por supuesto sin escupir mi pollo matutino, desde entonces los dolores de cabeza prácticamente me han desaparecido y no he vuelto a sentir acidez de estomago. Es como si llevase 40 años fumando y hubiese podido retroceder en el tiempo y volver a tener los pulmones de un chaval, pero de un día para otro, todas las pastillas las he mandado a tomar por saco.
> 
> ...



Yo lo descubri hace dos años despues de sufrirla durante 20 años. Vas al alergologo y te sale una o varias ambientales. Pasan los años y se va agravando y piensas en la ambiental. Vas al alergologo y no quiere ni oir hablar de alergias alimentarias, salvo que vayas con un choque anafilactico.

Es muchisima gente que ve normal tener carraspera y frecuentemente mocos en el pecho, hasta que la cosa se agrava y ya es un asma y vas con el ventolin en el bolsillo.

Despues de muchas visitas al alergologo te pones a leer te informas y llegas a la conclusion correcta:
http://www.botanical-online.com/alergiaalalechedevaca.htm

Lee el apartado de sintomas y te veras reflejado. Ahora que lo sabes te metes en la paleo a fondo y veras el resto de beneficios ademas del control de la alergia que no es baladi.

En cuatro dias claro que notas flojera, aun no tienes el mecanismo de oxidacion de grasas en marcha. Tirale bien a la grasa e hidratos buenos, boniato, higos secos...y mucho fruto seco. En 15 dias con la mejora respiratoria y metabolica iras como una moto.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (4 Dic 2015)

bueno pues les he de comentar, yo tambien al igual que el otro compañero forista, estoy empezando el experimento, no al 100%, pero antes me comia corn flakes, tortillas de harina, tortillas de maiz sin limite, pan de barra "integral" procesado, y de vez en cuando pan dulce y spaguetti, practicamente me quite todo excepto unas cuantas torillas de maiz.

Lo que he notado es que los sentidos del gusto y olfato se han agudizado, ayer comi unas pocas hojuelas de cereal, y me di cuenta lo azucaradas que estan, antes ya ni me sabia a azucar, tambien se han ido en un 70% los malestares de dolencias en la zona del pancreas, higado y riñones, y disminuido mucho la ansiedad nocturna de comer convulsivamente, aunque en esto yo he puesto mas enfasis en buenos desayunos.

Es evidente que las harinas procesadas ya a mis 43 simplemente ya casi no puedo digerirlas, despues de toda una vida de comer de esa forma, quizas ya me eche a perder los organos internos, pero algo se remedia con el cambio definitivamente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Dic 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pues hay un montón de gente con problemas, el primero es la obesidad, luego tenemos mucha gente con psoriasis y resto de problemas cutáneos, alergias, dolores de cabeza, tensión alta, diabetes 2, hipotiroidismo (generalmente las mujeres), cánceres a cascoporro, Pues yo no conozco a nadie de cierta edad de los que no se cuidan que no tenga una u otra cosa.
> 
> Por ejemplo mi padre, un tío grande y fuerte, desde antes de los 50 años tubo muchos problemas de gota y lo pasó fatal, yo comiendo más carne y marisco que él en cantidades industriales podríamos decir, nunca he tenido gota.



Despues de tres años y muchas visitas al medico comprobe lo que ya sabia. Mientras no sea algo de morirse no arreglan nada. Tenia un cuadro de dolencias y molestias que no me moria pero empezaban a joder:
- Sobrepeso ya preocupante.
- Alergia que estaba derivando en asma.
- Dolores musculares y articulares continuos. Enganchones de espalda, dolor de rodillas, tobillos, etc.
- Molestias al orinar y calculos. Irritacion del aparato urinario.

Todo absolutamente todo relacionado con la alimentacion. Y si lo pienso seguia la puta piramide al dedillo.

Un mes de paleo y se acabaron los medicos y las molestias, y el sobrepeso en tres meses.

Logico y normal que defienda esta alimentacion a capa y espada.


----------



## ktos00 (4 Dic 2015)

Llevo leyéndome el hilo varios días y encuentro interesantes los planteamientos que se exponen. Diciembre está siendo un més algo estresante para mí, así que empezaré seriamente en enero a poner en práctica el prescindir de azúcares y harinas.


----------



## Tinuvuel (4 Dic 2015)

Mi único problema de salud es la rinitis continua y tendencia a resfriados de nariz. 

No bebo leche y azúcar poca cosa. 

Qué me queda, hacer una dieta con 0 harinas?


----------



## MAUSER (4 Dic 2015)

ikifenix dijo:


> Cierto, pero a lo que me refiero es que habrá mucha gente con problemas relacionados con la alimentación y que no lo sepan, al estar diagnosticados con asma o bronquitis o migrañas o etc... y simplemente les estén tratando los síntomas. Yo mismo me he tirado 3 años visitando médicos (parece mucho, pero 3 meses para la cita, otros 2 para la prueba, una semana para los resultados, otros X meses para el otro especialista), internistas, neurólogos, etc...
> 
> Lo curioso es que empecé a hacer esto para perder algo de peso de cara a las navidades y no me esperaba para nada que se me solucionasen los otros problemas de forma colateral. *Ahora mismo lo de adelgazar o no, me da igual, no voy a volver a tocar lácteos, azucares y cereales, simplemente para no volver a encontrarme mal*.



No digas eso que te pueden asesinar las farmacéuticas, a ellos les interesa que estemos enfermos y atiborrarnos a medicinas que nos enferman todavía más produciéndonos nuevas enfermedades... por todo lo cual nos vuelven a vender medicinas, un circulo vicioso.

De vez en cuando nos meten a algún talibán del tipo sunwukun y si convence alguno eso que ganan.


----------



## MAUSER (4 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Mi único problema de salud es la rinitis continua y tendencia a resfriados de nariz.
> 
> No bebo leche y azúcar poca cosa.
> 
> Qué me queda, hacer una dieta con 0 harinas?



O seguir así, o pegarte un tiro, o ir a Lourdes, o comprarte un BMW, tienes muchas opciones.::


----------



## Tinuvuel (4 Dic 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> O seguir así, o pegarte un tiro, o ir a Lourdes, o comprarte un BMW, tienes muchas opciones.::



Gracias, hombre. Pensaré cual es la más viable.


----------



## MAUSER (4 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Gracias, hombre. Pensaré cual es la más viable.



Sin acritud. :Aplauso:


----------



## Tinuvuel (4 Dic 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> Sin acritud. :Aplauso:



Y sin sentido también.


----------



## MAUSER (4 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Y sin sentido también.



Es que preguntas que que te queda por hacer?... eso tiene mucho sentido, a lo mejor me he pasado, sorry, pero estas hablando de tu salud y eso es muy importante para que dependa de las opiniones en un foro de desconocidos, lee lo que a la gente le va bien y prueba.

Piensa que el hígado es el encargado de desintoxicar el cuerpo, si esta ocupado por el trabajo y las mierdas que le metemos lo mismo no está disponible para depurar otras agresiones que le llegan en forma de glutenes, polenes, polvo, etc, por eso vienen las alergias, rinitis y otras cosas.


----------



## Tinuvuel (4 Dic 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> Es que preguntas que que te queda por hacer?... eso tiene mucho sentido, a lo mejor me he pasado, sorry, pero estas hablando de tu salud y eso es muy importante para que dependa de las opiniones en un foro de desconocidos, lee lo que a la gente le va bien y prueba.



Lo pregunto porque no es un problema de salud grave y de hecho, no pasa de ser una ligera molestia que es posible que le haya pasado a alguien de aquí y lo haya solucionado, nada más. 

Pero gracias por tu amabilidad, espero no contestar nunca de la misma forma a quien me pida opinión.


----------



## MAUSER (4 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Lo pregunto porque no es un problema de salud grave y de hecho, no pasa de ser una ligera molestia que es posible que le haya pasado a alguien de aquí y lo haya solucionado, nada más.
> 
> Pero gracias por tu amabilidad, espero no contestar nunca de la misma forma a quien me pida opinión.



he añadido algo que está relacionado

---------- Post added 04-dic-2015 at 20:32 ----------

[YOUTUBE]HgE-CtaS8-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tinuvuel (6 Dic 2015)

Gracias por el video, muy interesante.


----------



## ikifenix (6 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo lo descubri hace dos años despues de sufrirla durante 20 años. Vas al alergologo y te sale una o varias ambientales. Pasan los años y se va agravando y piensas en la ambiental. Vas al alergologo y no quiere ni oir hablar de alergias alimentarias, salvo que vayas con un choque anafilactico.
> 
> Es muchisima gente que ve normal tener carraspera y frecuentemente mocos en el pecho, hasta que la cosa se agrava y ya es un asma y vas con el ventolin en el bolsillo.
> 
> ...



Joder, los síntomas de la alergia a la leche coinciden un montón.

Otra cosa que no había notado hasta ayer, llevaba días sin comer carne, he estado tirando de pescados y huevos, el tema es que a las 3 horas de comerme las 2 chuletas de cerdo, me ardía el cuerpo y no paraba de sudar. El calor era como cuando te echas alcohol, que al principio te da frío, pero cuando se evapora notas la zona como si te ardiera, pues ese tipo de calor por todo el cuerpo. He buscado información y lo único que he visto es que lo llaman "meat sweats". :


----------



## Satori (6 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Mi único problema de salud es la rinitis continua y tendencia a resfriados de nariz.



´
Ve al médico, y que te diga si tienes pólipos o hipertrofia de cornetes. 


También puede ser cosa de la humedad, compra un deshumificador y lo usas al menos en casa. 

Un suplemento de vitaminas y minerales también podría ser bueno.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (6 Dic 2015)

Alguno ha leído "la digestión es la cuestión" de Giulia Enders??? 

Lo estoy leyendo y me parece grandioso, sobre todo la parte de la microbiología. 

Leer y estudiar tanta anatomía o propiedades de los alimentos y resulta que estaba pasando al lado de algo tan importante como el conocimiento de las bacterias que tenemos en nuestro intestino.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Dic 2015)

Refugiado dijo:


> Alguno ha leído "la digestión es la cuestión" de Giulia Enders???
> 
> Lo estoy leyendo y me parece grandioso, sobre todo la parte de la microbiología.
> 
> Leer y estudiar tanta anatomía o propiedades de los alimentos y resulta que estaba pasando al lado de algo tan importante como el conocimiento de las bacterias que tenemos en nuestro intestino.



Nuestro intestino es nuestro segundo cerebro. Si este no está bien, es cuando aparecen muchas de las enfermedades. Somos lo que comemos.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (6 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Nuestro intestino es nuestro segundo cerebro*. Si este no está bien, es cuando aparecen muchas de las enfermedades. *Somos lo que comemos*.



Sí, bueno, esas citas las conozco de sobra, pero cronquetamente cómo se traduce? 

Hablamos de tópicos o intentamos comprender de que va el tema? Para lo primero ya están las tertulias del bar en el que las tapas están ricas y baratas o cuando le sigues el rollo al gordo que dice que quiere bajar de peso, te pregunta como haces y al mismo tiempo te da sus respuestas.

Yo necesito visualizar los distintos factores para comprender y al mismo tiempo tomar decisiones o ser incitado a cambiar varios hábitos. 

Respecto al tema que tratamos aquí, por ejemplo dice (resumiendo) que una alimentación demasiado rica en gluten causa inflamación en el cuerpo, los mediadores de la inflamación ralentizan la producción de hormonas de la tiroides y como resultado, las grasas se queman peor.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2015 at 15:50 ----------

También dice que las personas obesas tienen menos variedad de bacterias en el intestino, o que cierto tipo de bacterias aprovechan más las fibras, aportando mayor cantidad de energía para una misma cantidad de comida. 

De ahí puedo comprender porqué ciertas personas pueden comer como burros y estar muy flacos y otros comer menos y estar gordos. 

Se habla mucho de metabolismo rápido o no sé que poyas, pero yo tuve épocas en las que comía mucho, estaba delgado y pasaba mucho frío si no me abrigaba bien. Tengo periodos en los que puedo comer menos, almacenar más grasa y aguantar mucho mejor el frío. Es cierto que mi nivel de actividad física y mental, que va a consumir muchos recursos no es el mismo, pero entiendo mejor el tema de que las diferentes bacterias que tenemos, ingerimos y eliminamos según la alimentación y los hábitos, influyen en la disponibilidad de nutrientes y como nos vamos a sentir, a parte de los genes.


----------



## Tinuvuel (6 Dic 2015)

Refugiado dijo:


> Alguno ha leído "la digestión es la cuestión" de Giulia Enders???
> 
> Lo estoy leyendo y me parece grandioso, sobre todo la parte de la microbiología.
> 
> Leer y estudiar tanta anatomía o propiedades de los alimentos y resulta que estaba pasando al lado de algo tan importante como el conocimiento de las bacterias que tenemos en nuestro intestino.



Me lo apunto.


----------



## Indignado (6 Dic 2015)

Después de una larga espera me han llegado los resultados de la analítica :

Glucosa en Sangre: 68 mg / 100 ml

Colesterol : *256* mg / 100 ml

Triglicéridos : 80 mg / 100 ml

Sufro de colesterol alto , ¿voy a morir? :: el médico me ha recomendado una dieta para reducirlo pero me entra por una oreja y me sale por la otra


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Dic 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> Después de una larga espera me han llegado los resultados de la analítica :
> 
> Glucosa en Sangre: 68 mg / 100 ml
> 
> ...



pero tú no llevas con una dieta "paleo" desde hace tiempo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Dic 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> Después de una larga espera me han llegado los resultados de la analítica :
> 
> Glucosa en Sangre: 68 mg / 100 ml
> 
> ...



A ver, pon el dato de LDL y HDL. Asi sin mas ese dato no dice mucho.

Y cuanto tiempo llevas sin tocar el azucar y las harinas?


----------



## Rauxa (6 Dic 2015)

Refugiado dijo:


> Sí, bueno, esas citas las conozco de sobra, pero cronquetamente cómo se traduce?
> 
> Hablamos de tópicos o intentamos comprender de que va el tema? Para lo primero ya están las tertulias del bar en el que las tapas están ricas y baratas o cuando le sigues el rollo al gordo que dice que quiere bajar de peso, te pregunta como haces y al mismo tiempo te da sus respuestas.
> 
> ...



Lo he comentado como resumen a las 134 páginas del hilo.

Por qué decimos no a los refinados y azúcares añadidos? Pues pq nuestro cuerpo (intestinos), no los digieren bien. Al no digerirlos bien, se produce cierta hinchazón e inflamación y de ahí que empecemos a enfermar.

Si comemos alimentos que nuestro cuerpo tolera bien, nuestro intestino está sano y es más difícil enfermar. Y directamente es imposible pillar según qué enfermedades.

El hilo trata de eso: de no comer alimentos que nuestro cuerpo no tolera a la perfección.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (6 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo he comentado como resumen a las 134 páginas del hilo.
> 
> Por qué decimos no a los refinados y azúcares añadidos? Pues pq *nuestro cuerpo (intestinos), no los digieren bien*. *Al no digerirlos bien, se produce cierta hinchazón e inflamación y de ahí que empecemos a enfermar*. ::
> 
> ...



Buff, si hay algo que me confirma el libro es que no hay alimentación perfecta para todos, sino que tenemos muchas diferencias y muchos factores diversos entran en cuenta a la hora de alimentarnos. 

El libro tiene más de 300 páginas, voy por la 246 y sé que lo voy a volver a leer más de una vez.


----------



## Indignado (6 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero tú no llevas con una dieta "paleo" desde hace tiempo?



Si , ¿y?




Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver, pon el dato de LDL y HDL. Asi sin mas ese dato no dice mucho.



Por desgracia no sale ese dato en los resultados que me han entregado :´(

¿Se pueden pedir en el laboratorio de análisis? yo tampoco veo lógico no darme este resultado 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y cuanto tiempo llevas sin tocar el azucar y las harinas?



Más de un año , ¿por?


----------



## nightprowler (6 Dic 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> Por desgracia no sale ese dato en los resultados que me han entregado :´(
> 
> ¿Se pueden pedir en el laboratorio de análisis? yo tampoco veo lógico no darme este resultado



En mi ultima analitica en la seguridad social venian los dos , y ademas te ponen un asterisco cuando algun nivel esta fuera de margenes , en los que me hacian en la mutua laboral hace unso años tambien , si que es raro


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Dic 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> Si , ¿y?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi familia somos cuatro los que nos pusimos con la paleo.

Tres nos bajo el colesterol de cerca de 200 (que no era preocupante antes) a 150 mas del bueno que del malo. Unicamente una pasaba un poco de los 200 que siempre ha lo habia tenido disparado.

Esa de los 200 y pico, sospecho que verdura poca, aunque claro siempre estan ahi los factores geneticos.

En 250 sin saber cuanto hay de los dos tipos como ya he dicho no es un dato relevante.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Dic 2015)

un año con una dieta que supuestamente normaliza los niveles de colesterol, ah, no, que da igual los niveles que se tenga, no es factor de riesgo, es todo un contubernio juedomásonico vegano para que la gente enferme comiendo menos productos animales, aunque nunca en miles de años se haya comido tanta carne en muchos países.

Nada, empieza a tomar yodo, vitamina c, que igual con eso solo se te baja aunque te zampes cinco huevos con sus yemas diariamente. O 12 como un culturista, que encima fardaba de ello.


----------



## Indignado (6 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> un año con una dieta que supuestamente normaliza los niveles de colesterol, ah, no, que da igual los niveles que se tenga, no es factor de riesgo, es todo un contubernio juedomásonico vegano para que la gente enferme comiendo menos productos animales, aunque nunca en miles de años se haya comido tanta carne en muchos países.



Entonces no existen los vegetarianos con el colesterol alto :XX:


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Dic 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> Entonces no existen los vegetarianos con el colesterol alto :XX:



pues veganos comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos y moderada o baja en grasas, no.

Pero esto no excluye otras posibilidades, comparto totalmente el tema de la individualidad dietética, aunque no la explicación que le dan algunos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> un año con una dieta que supuestamente normaliza los niveles de colesterol, ah, no, que da igual los niveles que se tenga, no es factor de riesgo, es todo un contubernio juedomásonico vegano para que la gente enferme comiendo menos productos animales, aunque nunca en miles de años se haya comido tanta carne en muchos países.
> 
> Nada, empieza a tomar yodo, vitamina c, que igual con eso solo se te baja aunque te zampes cinco huevos con sus yemas diariamente. O 12 como un culturista, que encima fardaba de ello.



En mi caso esta claro. Analiticas de la mutua durante años colesterol bueno muy bajo, colesterol malo alto sin pasar del limite. Transaminasas altas fuera un poco de limite. Trigliceridos altos un poco fuera de limite.

A los ocho meses pedi una analitica completa a mi medico. Colesterol bueno y malo clavados. Transaminasas bien en rango y trigliceridos a su sitio. Los otros familiares igual que yo todo en rango bien.

La unica que se paso en colesterol ya lo tenia alto antes, le bajo un poco pero seguia por encima de 200 (no mucho). Esta tenia antecedentes familiares y era y es una yonki del azucar. De hecho la empezo a hacer poco estricta y no habia pasado ni un año. Ahora la veo zamparse algun pastel, osea que no es el mejor ejemplo.

Lo de nuestro conforero no dice nada ni a favor ni en contra. Habria que ver su caso concreto y evidentemente ver los dos tipos de colesterol.

Ademas os recuerdo que hace unos años el limite estaba en 250, pero se ve que habia que vender mas pastillitas.

Suwus eres un listillo, si le das importancia estadistica a un conforero que habla de un dato regular en una analitica, dale la misma importancia a los tropecientos que estamos comentando la perdida de peso y las buenas analiticas. Estas a la que salta corazon de melon.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (6 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues veganos comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos y moderada o baja en grasas, no.
> 
> Pero esto no excluye otras posibilidades, comparto totalmente el tema de la individualidad dietética, aunque no la explicación que le dan algunos.



Y una mierda como un piano.

Como no lleves cuidado con los alimentos con altos IG el colesterol lo tendras alto igual. Mira un vegano un poco menos taliban que tu lo que explica con su experiencia:
Glucosa y Colesterol: Mi experiencia con la dieta vegana

Dice cosas tan interesantes como:
'En este punto, me gustaría comentar que, bajo mi punto de vista, una dieta vegana perfectamente planificada y con los suplementos alimenticios adecuados puede ser una forma de alimentación completamente adecuada.'

Bueno, este tiene claro que hay que suplementarse.
Luego, como no le baja el colesterol tanto como el quisiera, dice algo todavia mas interesante:
'Si bien conseguí bajar algo los niveles de colesterol, éstos seguían altos porque seguía comiendo alimentos de alto índice glucémico. De ahí que yo vea claramente que las causas del colesterol alto se encuentren tanto en los alimentos de origen animal como en los alimentos de alto índice glucémico.
En cuanto pasé a una dieta de bajo índice glucémico, los triglicéridos bajaron mucho (en torno a 70 mg/dl), lo cual muestra claramente el vínculo entre alimentos de alto índice glucémico y el nivel de triglicéridos.'

Se estaba hinchando a hidratos de harinas, patatas (unos 10kg supongo )), arroz, etc, cosa muy comun en los veganos. Paso a mirar con lupa los IG de los alimentos y la cosa ahi si que mejoro mucho.

Yo me quedo con este parrafo:
De ahí que yo vea claramente que las causas del colesterol alto se encuentren tanto en los alimentos de origen animal como en los alimentos de alto índice glucémico.'

Aqui el autor se deja cegar por el espiritu del veganismo. Lo unico que puede inferir de sus pruebas y experiencia, es que el IG de su alimentacion repercutia en su colesterol. LO DE LOS PRODUCTOS DE ORIGEN ANIMAL SE LO SACA DE LA PERA PORQUE EL NO CONSUME NINGUN ALIMENTO DE ORIGEN ANIMAL.

Esta tan impreso en el imaginario colectivo lo del colesterol dietetico que despues de probarlo en sus 'carnes' aun no se da cuenta de que ha dejado de tomar consumir colesterol en su dieta y este sigue alto.

Toma nota Suwee capullin


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *pues veganos comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos y moderada o baja en grasas, no.
> 
> Pero esto no excluye otras posibilidades, comparto totalmente el tema de la individualidad dietética, aunque no la explicación que le dan algunos.*



El tipo de colesterol que según parece es el más peligroso (que aún no identifican en los análisis) que son moléculas muy pequeñas que van circulando tropezando con las paredes de los vasos sanguíneos y acumulándose en ellas, no se ingiere con los alimentos sino que lo produce el cuerpo. ¿Y sabes cuando produce más colesterol de ese tipo el cuerpo? Con el alcohol, la fructosa y con un consumo excesivo de carbohidratos. 

Lo digo siempre, tienes que adecuar tu nutrición a tu actividad diaria. Si tienes la típica actividad de una persona normal (trabajo físico poco intenso, de oficina, etc, actividades ligeras como pasear, caminar) no necesitas muchos carbohidratos y te irá mejor con las grasas como fuente de energía. Si haces actividades fuertes e intensas si necesitas más carbohidratos, el tipo de carbohidratos, la cantidad y cuando tomarlos dependerá del tipo de actividad e intensidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Dic 2015)

Refugiado dijo:


> Buff, si hay algo que me confirma el libro es que no hay alimentación perfecta para todos, sino que tenemos muchas diferencias y muchos factores diversos entran en cuenta a la hora de alimentarnos.
> 
> El libro tiene más de 300 páginas, voy por la 246 y sé que lo voy a volver a leer más de una vez.




Fíjese usted; no va a encontrar a un perro que sea hervíboro u omnívoro, ni una vaca carnívora. 
Pues con el ser humano igual, somos omnívoros. Bien es verdad que con el "cuento" de nuestra flexibilidad metabólica, el organismo humano puede ingerir ciertos alimentos que aunque no le sean "propios", los digiere medianamente bien aunque termine por desarrollar ciertas enfermedades a (pongamos), 20 años vista o que tenga ciertas molestias (que podemos considerar normales), al segundo día de comer según qué (cáries, acné, dermatitis, inflamaciones, diarreas, regla dolorosa, jaqueca...)
Con el mantra de "no hay dos personas iguales" o "a cada uno le engorda algo distinto", los "ejpertos" se lo han montado muy bien (y yo indirectamente, como entrenador, tb me ha ido muy bien). 

Sólo tenemos 3 macros y no hay que darle muchas vueltas a las cosas. 
Recordemos los preceptos oficiales:
- Come muchos hidratos (si nos fijamos en la pirámide alimentaria, la mayoría refinados)
- Vigila con las proteínas.
- Poca grasa y come light.

A todo esto, lo aderezamos con que el embutido y la carne roja es cancerígena (a la gente no le cuentes si es poca o mucha cantidad. Ya se han quedado con la copla de que la carne es mala). 

Pues tan fácil como darle la vuelta a esa pirámide y empezar a mejorar tu estado físico.

Luego ya hay particularidades. Que sí que te las reconozco:
- Tolerancia a la lactosa en función de nuestra raza y de nuestra localización geográfica.
- Tipo de alimentos que hemos comido en función de nuestra zona geográfica. Hay humanos que llevan miles de años con la patata y otros apenas 400 años.
- Si nuestros padres son obesas o diabéticos por ejemplo, esa información se puede traspasar genéticamente. 
-...
Pero vamos, aquí pocos libros te pueden ayudar. Tu a lo mejor toleras la leche, yo no. simplemente hay que saber que este alimento es probable que sea el causante de algun problema que pueda tener. Simplemente trataré de jugar con esta variable para ver si es la leche o no.

Con todo eso quiero decir, que uno puede ser más o menos resistencia a la insulina por ejemplo. Aquí sí que no hay dos personas iguales. Yo tengo que vigilar mucho con los hidratos (los refinados mejor ni olerlos). Me hincho rápido y engordo un par de kilos en menos de una semana si peco un par de días. Otro pecando lo mismo que yo, no engordará ni se sentirá mal. A lo mejor generará 5 caries o será diabético o tendrá colitis, pero su cuerpo no optará por engordar. Pero los problemas estarán ahí.
Y ya con eso, cada uno ya sabrá que % de macronutrientes comer. En función de si quieres muscular, adelgazar, de si eres muy deportista, muy sedentario... uno comerá más grasas o menos, por ejemplo. Pero los humanos estamos preparador para procesar un determinado tipo de alimentos (como lo están las vacas o los perros entre ellos, aunque sean de distinta raza, aunque tb habrá pequeñas particularidades)

Dificilmente uno será intolerante a : pescados, carnes, frutas, verduras, huevos, frutos secos. Se considera que un 5% puede tener ciertos problemas con alguna fruta o con los huevos. Pero es un % residual. Además, muchos de ellos, esa intolerancia le proviene por comer un alimento "malo" que es el que hace que la reacción con el alimento "bueno" sea mala. Muchas veces, quitando ese alimento nocivo, el organismo, ya tolera el bueno.

En cambio, cuando uno va al médico y tiene cierto problemas, el médico le "receta" no comer pan, no comer pasta, no comer cereales, no tomar lácteos... que curiosamente son alimentos que el cuerpo no digiere bien. Nunca he escuchado a un médico que uno dejara de comer verduras o pescado. Ahí, están todos de acuerdo.

Y a partir de ahí, quien se quiera hacer la picha un lío con el tema alimentación, o el que quiera seguir los mantras oficialistas (que van cambiando cada cierto punto, como si el organismo humano mutara cada 5 años), me parece muy bien. Pero que no quiera liar a los demás. 

Si alguien se hincha a cereales y resulta que no tiene ningún problema, perfecto. Si alguien no come animales ni derivados y está como un toro, perfecto. También hay perros que comen arroz, jamón dulce, cereales y patatas hervidas. Y ahí los tenemos; con leucemias, ciegos, amputados y con diabetes. 

Y no me tildéis de extremista. Yo soy el mismo que me como una buena pizza de vez en cuando o un par de cubatas cuando salgo, pero de todo lo que como durante la semana un 10% es "malo" o no paleo. El 90% es sano y natural. Antes era un 50-50%. Y ni punto de comparación. 
Obviamente nadie se morirá por comer unos macarrones o una pizza pero a lo largo de, pongamos, 30 años, si un 50% de lo que he comido no es algo que sea para mi cuerpo, tarde o temprano tendré la factura de ello.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Y una mierda como un piano.
> 
> Como no lleves cuidado con los alimentos con altos IG el colesterol lo tendras alto igual. Mira un vegano un poco menos taliban que tu lo que explica con su experiencia:



yo estuve dos años comiendo frutas, a kilos, todos los días, también mucha verdura, al final me hice unos análisis y todos los valores bien.

Miles de chinos del china study tomaban arroz blanco todos los días y tenían una media de colesterol en sangre de 150.

Simplificando la realidad, escondiendo problemas más profundos, no se puede pretender aprender nada ni realizar cambios dietéticos con sentido.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2015 at 01:22 ----------

en esa página no indica qué estuvo comiendo. Dietas veganas hay muchas, igual que "paleo". Si incluso las paleo pueden ser veganas, según la última moda, así que sin datos no se puede concluir porqué no le bajó el colesterol.

Muy seguramente estuvo hinchándose a grasa, con un ratio de o6/o3 muy desfavorable, y así muchos errores comunes.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2015 at 01:28 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Fíjese usted; no va a encontrar a un perro que sea hervíboro u omnívoro, ni una vaca carnívora.
> Pues con el ser humano igual, somos omnívoros. Bien es verdad que con el "cuento" de nuestra flexibilidad metabólica, el organismo humano puede ingerir ciertos alimentos que aunque no le sean "propios", los digiere medianamente bien aunque termine por desarrollar ciertas enfermedades a (pongamos), 20 años vista o que tenga ciertas molestias (que podemos considerar normales), al segundo día de comer según qué (cáries, acné, dermatitis, inflamaciones, diarreas, regla dolorosa, jaqueca...)
> Con el mantra de "no hay dos personas iguales" o "a cada uno le engorda algo distinto", los "ejpertos" se lo han montado muy bien (y yo indirectamente, como entrenador, tb me ha ido muy bien).
> 
> ...



perdona pero los frutos secos y los huevos están entre los alimentos más alergénicos. Después va la carne y el pescado. 

En general los alimentos altos en proteínas (que suelen ser el desencadenante) son más susceptibles de generar alergias.

Las recomendaciones oficiales en cuanto a grasa no bajan del 30% de las calorías. Bajo ningún concepto es una cantidad baja de grasa ni saludable para una mayoría a largo plazo.

El problema con tu sesgo es que, aún reconociendo la individualidad de las personas ante la dieta, les estás negando de primeras tener en cuenta la opción alta en carbos y baja en grasas, cuando dada esa individualidad lo que tienen que hacer es probar con diferentes proporciones y alimentos.


----------



## Tinuvuel (7 Dic 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> Después de una larga espera me han llegado los resultados de la analítica :
> 
> Glucosa en Sangre: 68 mg / 100 ml
> 
> ...



No te preocupes demasiado, los trigliceridos los tienes bajos y el colesterol, aún no sirviendo de nada el dato del colesterol total (en las mutuas del trabajo hacen una analítica muy básica, por eso no miran las fracciones) tampoco lo tienes muy alto. Hasta hace no tanto el límite era 240. 

Si la barriga te mide menos de 100 centímetros y no fumas, tienes un riesgo cardiovascular bajo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Dic 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> Después de una larga espera me han llegado los resultados de la analítica :
> 
> Glucosa en Sangre: 68 mg / 100 ml
> 
> ...



El colesterol total es un dato que no tiene mucho sentido.

Sobre todo si no está muy alto, como es tu caso.

Hay que ver la proporción de HDL y LDL, si no, no es un dato que explique gran cosa.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Dic 2015)

Indignado dijo:


> *Después de una larga espera me han llegado los resultados de la analítica :
> 
> Glucosa en Sangre: 68 mg / 100 ml
> 
> ...



Lo del Colesterol Total ya está completamente obsoleto y es meramente informativo, lo que importa ahora mismo es HDL y LDL y probablemente dentro de un tiempo también comience a salir en las analítica otro tipo de colesterol que no recuerdo ahora mismo el nombre que también parece tener su importancia. Es raro que a estas alturas no te digan el HDL y LDL

En mi último análisis yo di:

Total *234.0*

HDL *98*

LDL *121.6*

Triglicéridos *66*

Glucosa *79*

En otros tiempos yo estaría probablemente considerado en la zona de peligro del colesterol y el médico me estaría dando la murga sobre medicarme. Aunque todavía quedan de la vieja escuela que si ven más de 200 se asustan.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2015)

desde cuando se puede tener cualquier cantidad de colesterol TOTAL mientras se tengan los valores de ciertas fracciones como crean los paleos?

Si el colesterol total es alto todas las fracciones van a ser altas y a aumentar cada vez más.

No sé si veis la contradicción con vuestra lógica.

Además de que el colesterol total no ha dejado de ser un factor de riesgo. No se puede tomar el promedio de poblaciones ya enfermas como un nivel saludable.

The McDougall Newsletter September 2002 - Cholesterol


----------



## Tinuvuel (7 Dic 2015)

Como? No es lo mismo tener 250 de colesterol total teniendo 30 de HDL que teniendo 80. En uno tienes un riesgo cardiovascular muy elevado y en el otro no.


Nadie ha dicho que puedas tener cualquier nivel de total, evidentemente, si tienes 400 de colesterol total no hay HDL que compense eso.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (7 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo estuve dos años comiendo frutas, a kilos, todos los días, también mucha verdura, al final me hice unos análisis y todos los valores bien.
> 
> Miles de chinos del china study tomaban arroz blanco todos los días y tenían una media de colesterol en sangre de 150.
> 
> ...




A ver si consigo que entres en razon...
EL link que te he referenciado si dice lo que estaba comiendo. EL problema con muchos veganos es que mientras no consuman productos de origen animal piensan que todos los hidratos son buenos. Yo entiendo que tu si que lo tienes claro pero te empeñas en repetir las mismas tonterias post tras post.

El arroz no es harina, las patatas no son harinas, la fruta no es harina y por supuesto las verduras no son harinas...porque te empeñas en repetir doscientas veces que los chinos comen mucho arroz y bla bla. SOLO LA HARINA ES HARINA.

Y en cuanto te metes en el consumo de harina estas expuesto, primero a cereales que por su refinado queda poco de los beneficios nutricionales que pueda tenrr un cereal entero, y la cantidad de aditivos y edulcorantes que te puedes meter al cuerpo son imposibles de medir.

Come mas fruta o mas verdura la que te de la gana pero aqui nadie dice que el arroz sea malo. Aun comiendo esos hidratos buenos no procesados hay personas que aun va a ser demasiada fructosa o almidon diario para que su pancreas no le de un susto. Afirmar que eso lo puede hacer cualquier persona como saludable es como minimo falaz.

Y hablando de grasas ya que las has metido en tu argumentacion, me pregunto con curiosidad, de donde sacas tus requerimientos de omega 3??:

Lo de las recomendaciones oficiales del 30% de grasas tambien me ha dejado:: ... de donde has sacado ese dato?


----------



## arangul6 (7 Dic 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> A ver si consigo que entres en razon...
> EL link que te he referenciado si dice lo que estaba comiendo. EL problema con muchos veganos es que mientras no consuman productos de origen animal piensan que todos los hidratos son buenos. Yo entiendo que tu si que lo tienes claro pero te empeñas en repetir las mismas tonterias post tras post.
> 
> El arroz no es harina, las patatas no son harinas, la fruta no es harina y por supuesto las verduras no son harinas...porque te empeñas en repetir doscientas veces que los chinos comen mucho arroz y bla bla. SOLO LA HARINA ES HARINA.
> ...



la harina al final del proceso digestivo es glucosa,pura y dura
lo que diferencia las frutas y la verdura,que por supuesto tambien son glucos y en el caso de las frutas tambien fructosa,es el porcentaje alto de fibra,fibra que al cuerpo le supone energia para procesarla y que con ella durante el transito por el aparato digestivo produce un lavado de las moleculas de colesterol,ya que lo arrastra con ella


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Dic 2015)

la harina está hecha de cereales, y los cereales no carecen totalmente de nutrientes. El único problema de la harina es si es vieja. Pero recién molida es un alimento equivalente al alimento del que procede.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 06:11 ----------

Descontando alergias al cereal del que proceda, etc.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la harina está hecha de cereales, y los cereales no carecen totalmente de nutrientes. El único problema de la harina es si es vieja. Pero recién molida es un alimento equivalente al alimento del que procede.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 06:11 ----------
> 
> Descontando alergias al cereal del que proceda, etc.



Compara los nutrientes del cereal con el de la verdura. 
Y eso sin contar los problemas que genera la harina en nuestro organismo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Compara los nutrientes del cereal con el de la verdura.
> Y eso sin contar los problemas que genera la harina en nuestro organismo.



El problema esque a un vegano le quitas los cereales y se me cae una pata del banco. Si solo fuesen patatas y arroz tendria un pase, pero la inmensa mayoria de los veganos se ponen finos a productos procesados de harina de trigo y luego vienen los desastres metabolicos. La mayoria no aguanta ni un año.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El problema esque a un vegano le quitas los cereales y se me cae una pata del banco. Si solo fuesen patatas y arroz tendria un pase, pero la inmensa mayoria de los veganos se ponen finos a productos procesados de harina de trigo y luego vienen los desastres metabolicos. La mayoria no aguanta ni un año.



Y galletitas Digestive, danoninos, barritas energéticas...


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y galletitas Digestive, danoninos, barritas energéticas...



Ah no danoninos no tiene nombre de animal prehistorico y procede de las perfidas tetas de la vaca.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Dic 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> A ver si consigo que entres en razon...
> EL link que te he referenciado si dice lo que estaba comiendo. EL problema con muchos veganos es que mientras no consuman productos de origen animal piensan que todos los hidratos son buenos. Yo entiendo que tu si que lo tienes claro pero te empeñas en repetir las mismas tonterias post tras post.
> 
> El arroz no es harina, las patatas no son harinas, la fruta no es harina y por supuesto las verduras no son harinas...porque te empeñas en repetir doscientas veces que los chinos comen mucho arroz y bla bla. SOLO LA HARINA ES HARINA.
> ...



recomiendo, otra vez, que leáis alguna vez tablas nutricionales de alimentos, en las cantidades que suelo comer, tanto las verduras de hoja como las frutas, sobre todo algunas (mango, sandía, melón), son fuentes de o3, aparte del lino o la chia que consumo de vez en cuando. 

Y como la cantidad total de grasa externa en mi dieta es baja (menos del 20%), pues el ratio o6:o3 tiende a estar en valores adecuados y eso incide en una menor necesidad de o3.

En cuanto a lo otro, si miras estudios como este Very Low Fat Diets

verás que dietas por debajo del 30% son consideradas bajas en grasas y que menos del 15% es considerado muy baja, siendo el promedio mayor al 30% consideradas moderadas en grasas.

Una dieta alta en grasas comienza en el 50%.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> recomiendo, otra vez, que leáis alguna vez tablas nutricionales de alimentos, en las cantidades que suelo comer, tanto las verduras de hoja como las frutas, sobre todo algunas (mango, sandía, melón), son fuentes de o3, aparte del lino o la chia que consumo de vez en cuando.
> 
> Y como la cantidad total de grasa externa en mi dieta es baja (menos del 20%), pues el ratio o6:o3 tiende a estar en valores adecuados y eso incide en una menor necesidad de o3.
> 
> ...



A ver si consigo que seas mas concreto y volviendo al hilo. Cuantos gramos de cereal de cualquier tipo, integrales, refinados, etc, consumes diariamente, y cual es su porcentaje en tu dieta? 
A ver si va a ser una cantidad ridicula y estas mareando cuando tu consumo es bajo, en la linea de lo que estamos hablando.

Las semillas de lino y chia correctisimo, pero muy importante tendria que ser su cantidad en tu dieta. Las frutas que has nombrado ni en broma, antes tienes toda la familia de las cruciferas.

Os dejo aqui una nota de prensa de la OMS. Es muy actual de septiembre de este año. Es interesante leerlo. Se ven algunos cambios pero en otros temas fundamentales o no se mojan o directamente siguen sin evolucionar.

Merece la pena que lo comentemos:
OMS | Alimentación sana


----------



## Tinuvuel (8 Dic 2015)

Yo conservo la esperanza, en los seminarios de dos médicos de familia ambos señalan los hidratos de carbono como el factor principal a cambiar en la alimentación en la obesidad, diabetes y riesgo cardiovascular y no dijeron nada de las grasas excepto las saturadas de cadena larga. Y sin embargo los endocrinos erre que erre.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> desde cuando se puede tener cualquier cantidad de colesterol TOTAL mientras se tengan los valores de ciertas fracciones como crean los paleos?
> 
> *Si el colesterol total es alto todas las fracciones van a ser altas y a aumentar cada vez más.*
> 
> ...



Que cosas hay que leer en este foro madre mía. Menudo troll más malo.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2015)

> Merece la pena que lo comentemos:
> OMS | Alimentación sana



Tras una detenida lectura esto saco en claro:
- Aconsejan un 30% de grasas frente al 10-15% de la piramide tradicional.
- Cereales integrales aconsejados y desaconsejados los procesados.
- Por lo demas lo de siempre alimentacion variada etc.

Contradicciones y disparates:
- Por muy integral que sea un cereal el concepto de no procesado no esta muy claro. Uno de los inconvenientes de los cereales esque tienen que pasar por algun tipo de procesado y te comes lo que te comes. Eso sin entrar en si son idoneos o no.
- No se mojan mucho en proporciones de algunos alimentos. Por ejemplo meten los cereales en el mismo grupo que las verduras o la fruta.
- Las grasas saturadas siguen poniendolas en duda. 
- Y el gran disparate sigue siendo el azucar. Recomiendan no sobrepasar el 10% de las calorias diarias en azucar libre. Eso podria no parecer mucho pero en una ingesta de 2000cal diarias, serian 200 cal de azucar, eso son unos 50 gr de azucar o unas 10 cucharadas de cafe...A DIARIO.

Creo que ni en mis mas malos tiempos de mal comer me he tomado esa burrada de azucar. Aunque probablemente, sumando azucar oculta algunos dias si.

Supongo que habra algun punto mas interesante que comentar.


----------



## izurruna (8 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Nuestro intestino es nuestro segundo cerebro. Si este no está bien, es cuando aparecen muchas de las enfermedades. Somos lo que comemos.



Al hilo de esto que comentas... 

https://youtu.be/NdrlgVo1wzE


----------



## Tinuvuel (8 Dic 2015)

No en vano en el intestino se encuentran el 90% de los receptores serotoninergicos. Y por eso la ansiedad ataca al sistema digestivo.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver si consigo que seas mas concreto y volviendo al hilo. Cuantos gramos de cereal de cualquier tipo, integrales, refinados, etc, consumes diariamente, y cual es su porcentaje en tu dieta?
> A ver si va a ser una cantidad ridicula y estas mareando cuando tu consumo es bajo, en la linea de lo que estamos hablando.
> 
> Las semillas de lino y chia correctisimo, pero muy importante tendria que ser su cantidad en tu dieta. Las frutas que has nombrado ni en broma, antes tienes toda la familia de las cruciferas.
> ...



no das una porque no tienes ni idea de cantidades. No hace falta hincharse de chia o lino para obtener suficiente o3, ni de verduras ni de las frutas que he mencionado (que en las cantidades en las que las como sí son fuente de o3).

En cuanto a los cereales, estamos en lo de siempre, la evidencia empírica muestra que no son nocivos para el ser humano, obviamente no pueden ser el único alimento de la dieta, pero si están creando problemas ahora, y hablo sobre todo del trigo, es por cuestiones tangenciales, como no puede ser de otra manera.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 22:07 ----------




Tinuvuel dijo:


> Yo conservo la esperanza, en los seminarios de dos médicos de familia ambos señalan los hidratos de carbono como el factor principal a cambiar en la alimentación en la obesidad, diabetes y riesgo cardiovascular y no dijeron nada de las grasas excepto las saturadas de cadena larga. Y sin embargo los endocrinos erre que erre.



ya ni lo escondéis bajo eufemismos de harinas y azúcares refinados, son los hidratos de carbono :XX: y el troll soy yo, el único que referencia científicamente la información.

Sobre dietas altas en carbos y bajas en grasas y obesidad:

Low-fat diet 'better' than low-carb diet for getting rid of body fat - National Library of Medicine - PubMed Health

estudios como ese hay un montón, y explicaría la "paradoja" asiática, y europea (la de antes), millones de personas hinchándose a carbohidratos de todo tipo durante milenios y nunca ha habido tantos gordos, diabéticos, cáncer, etc, etc hasta la invención de los camiones frigoríficos.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 22:09 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tras una detenida lectura esto saco en claro:
> - Aconsejan un 30% de grasas frente al 10-15% de la piramide tradicional.
> - Cereales integrales aconsejados y desaconsejados los procesados.
> - Por lo demas lo de siempre alimentacion variada etc.
> ...



cuándo y dónde exactamente han recomendado alguna vez una dieta del 10-15% de grasas?

esto es un invento tuyo.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 22:13 ----------

es más, como dices, ni antes ni ahora han dado recomendaciones claras acerca de las cantidades, y, por tanto, de los porcentajes calóricos, pero un 10-15% de grasas ha sido siempre una recomendación heterodoxa, algo muy fácilmente demostrable.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *
> - Por muy integral que sea un cereal el concepto de no procesado no esta muy claro. Uno de los inconvenientes de los cereales esque tienen que pasar por algun tipo de procesado y te comes lo que te comes. Eso sin entrar en si son idoneos o no.*



Lo que no entiendo es porque criticais el más mínimo tratamiento que sufran los cereales y en cambio aceptais los tratamientos en la carne. Tengo claro que no es posible comerse un cereal directamente de la espiga pero también tengo claro que no me puedo comer un filete directamente de una ternera sin antes tratarlo (cocinarlo o similares) En los dos casos te comes lo que te comes y hay que tratar el futuro alimento para hacerlo comestible ¿Pero por qué un tratamiento es malo y el otro es bueno? 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 21:36 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> *
> 
> Creo que ni en mis mas malos tiempos de mal comer me he tomado esa burrada de azucar. Aunque probablemente, sumando azucar oculta algunos dias si.
> 
> Supongo que habra algun punto mas interesante que comentar.*



Yo he llegado a tomar 125 gr de azúcar diluida en agua, el hachazo que te mete es tremendo sobre todo si has dejado de tomar cualquier tipo de azúcar unas semanas antes. 

Es una droga potentísima y con efectos similares a la cocaina lo que pasa es que la gente está tan habituada a ella que ni nota los efectos al igual que otras como el café, se utilizaba en los años 80 para mejorar el rendimiento deportivo en prácticas deportivas intensas de corta duración (powerlifting, halterofilia y similares) mezclado con otras cosas que no nombraré para no dar ideas a ningún flipado que lo lea, que faltar no faltan nunca 

Ahora está en desuso porque hay mejores cosas que todo eso tan arcaico.

Saludos.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (8 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no das una porque no tienes ni idea de cantidades. No hace falta hincharse de chia o lino para obtener suficiente o3, ni de verduras ni de las frutas que he mencionado (que en las cantidades en las que las como sí son fuente de o3).
> 
> En cuanto a los cereales, estamos en lo de siempre, la evidencia empírica muestra que no son nocivos para el ser humano, obviamente no pueden ser el único alimento de la dieta, pero si están creando problemas ahora, y hablo sobre todo del trigo, es por cuestiones tangenciales, como no puede ser de otra manera.
> 
> ...



Pues no hay que pensar mucho, si te lo ponen en la punta de arriba de la piramide lo puedes interpretar como quieras pero un 30% ni de coña. Normalmente lo ponen como 'racciones', vas sumando y suelen ser 2 raciones maximo de 19. ALgunas interpretaciones aun mas restrictivas.
Aqui explican bien:
Pirámide de los alimentos

Lo del 30% es algo reciente.


> El grupo de las calorías: Los aceites y grasas de origen animal o vegetal así como los azúcares constituyen el grupo de las calorías. Dentro de este grupo tenemos alimentos como los aceites vegetales ( el aceite de oliva, de girasol, de coco, de cacahuete, etc ), grasas animales como las procedentes de la carne, la manteca, el tocino, los embutidos, etc. Son preferibles las grasas vegetales no saturadas como el aceite de oliva o girasol a otras grasas saturadas animales o vegetales. Aún así, se recomienda un consumo muy moderado de grasas. ( Una ración como máximo al día que es el equivalente a dos cucharadas de aceite de oliva)




Y en cuanto a los cereales, eres un troll del copon, en el hilo de las harinas te preguntan cuanto peso tienen estas en tu dieta, y ya que tu alimentaciones 'diferente', podrias contestar sin irte por los Cerros de Ubeda.

Pd. YA te han dicho que el arroz no es una harina y tu dale, pero noo no eres un trollaco.::


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque criticais el más mínimo tratamiento que sufran los cereales y en cambio aceptais los tratamientos en la carne. Tengo claro que no es posible comerse un cereal directamente de la espiga pero también tengo claro que no me puedo comer un filete directamente de una ternera sin antes tratarlo (cocinarlo o similares) En los dos casos te comes lo que te comes y hay que tratar el futuro alimento para hacerlo comestible ¿Pero por qué un tratamiento es malo y el otro es bueno?
> 
> Saludos.



A ver, el tema del cocinado no tiene nada que ver con los procesados. Se podria hablar de los modos mas idoneos de cocinar pero creo que ese no es el debate.

Procesar es esto:


Spoiler



La harina de trigo recién molida es de color amarillo claro y produce una masa adherente que no se amasa bien ni tampoco panifica bien. La harina almacenada se torna lentamente blanca y experimenta un proceso de maduración que mejora su aptitud para la panificación. Es muy común acelerar estos procesos de maduración de la harina utilizando tratamientos químicos y usando aditivos para que mejore la actividad leudante de la levadura y retardar el envejecimiento de la harina.
El blanqueado consiste en oxidar los carotenoides y luego romper los dobles enlaces conjugados de los mismos para obtener una mejor coloración,los oxidantes utilizados pueden participar sólo como blanqueadores y mejorantes de la masa o sólo como mejorantes.
Entre los compuestos que actúan como solo como blanqueadores esta el peróxido de benzoilo, los que actúan tanto como blanqueadores y mejorantes tenemos gas cloro, dióxido de cloro, cloruro de nitrosilo y los óxidos de nitrógeno.Los oxidantes que actúan como mejorantes de la masa no ejercen su acción sobre la harina sino durante el amasado, aquí se encuentra el yodato potásico, yodato cálcico, peróxido de calcio y el bromato potásico (prohibido en muchos países incluyendo Venezuela por sus efectos cancerígenos).



Y esto:


Spoiler



Harina de salvado, es una harina blanca a la que posteriormente se le añade salvado. No es harina integral porque no contiene el germen del grano.

Harina enriquecida, es una harina blanca a la que se le añade hierro, vitaminas y niacinas, como dicta la norma mexicana NOM-147-SSA1-1996, donde se estipula que por cada 1 kg de harina blanca se le adicione 2 mg de ácido fólico y 35 mg de hierro para contrarrestar la baja calidad nutricional del producto. Desde 1941, por ejemplo, en Estados Unidos, este proceso es obligatorio.

Harina integral reconstituida, es una harina resultante de la unión de las partes del grano previamente separadas. En breve, podría decirse que al molerse el trigo se separan el germen, el salvado y el endospermo y posteriormente vuelven a juntarse, pero sin que se conserven las proporciones naturales de estos tres elementos en el trigo. Es común que el germen no se incluya por su alto contenido graso y su propensión a la rancidez, lo que repercutiría en la vida en anaquel de un producto. En este caso, se hablaría de harina de salvado.



Entre productos quimicos y lo que le quito y lo que le pongo al final merece la pena montarse un molino en casa, pero eso no es muy practico ni operativo.

Supongo que habran harinas integrales de confianza pero por lo que he leido en gran numero de articulos no es facil ya que se degradan, se oxida y enrancian muy rapido, por lo que producir en grandes cantidades no es facil.

Serian mejor que lo que podemos encontrar hoy en dia en los comercios, pues no lo se, pero hoy en dia es lo que nos comemos.


Lo del 30% de grasas en la piramide clasica ya te lo ha explicado el murciano, yo eso no lo habia visto nunca hast que he visto el articulo de la OMS de este año. Mas o menos por ahi es mi consumo sobre un tercio, y la mayoria de fuentes vegetales AOVE, frutos secos, cacao y aguacates. Logicamente tambien grasa animal faltaria mas pero no es la cantidad mayor.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Dic 2015)

murciano, el numerito del 15%, 30%, 50% de grasas se refiere al porcentaje en calorías, no en peso. Las grasas tienen más del doble de calorías por gramo que los carbohidratos.

Ahora mismo en mi dieta bastante, pero también como mucha fruta y verdura y legumbres.

Hay días que más, hay días que menos y hay días que nada.

Pero es que las legumbres también son carbohidratos y están proscritas, no?


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (9 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> murciano, el numerito del 15%, 30%, 50% de grasas se refiere al porcentaje en calorías, no en peso. Las grasas tienen más del doble de calorías por gramo que los carbohidratos.
> 
> Ahora mismo en mi dieta bastante, pero también como mucha fruta y verdura y legumbres.
> 
> ...



EL numerito lo pones tu pero los figuras de la piramide ni de coña.

Ellos hablan de raciones y dejan una cantidad muy pequeña. Se atreven a decir dos cucharadas de aceite al dia, eso no llega ni de lejos a ese 30% que ahora empieza a ser entendido como normal.

EN el link de arriba te meten las grasas en la punta y te aconsejan que cuanto menos mejor. No es nuevo que las grasas han estado demonizadas durante decadas.

AQui el unico proscrito aqui eres tu, las legumbres al no ser procesadas y tener un bajo IG hay que ver cada uno como le sientan, pero para los razonamientos de este hilo y para adelgazar ningun problema.

Pues solo te digo que si tu consumo diario es en buena parte de harinas altamente procesadas no creo que sea para ir dando lecciones a nadie. Ahora diras que si quinoa, que si espelta pero tu sabes que te pones fino a rosquilletas y pan de panaderia...y muy de vez en cuando algo de los otros cereales para acallar tu torturada conciencia.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Dic 2015)

dos cucharadas de aceite, más las porciones de productos animales, más la cantidad de grasas que tienen cereales y legumbres (sí, mira las tablas nutricionales, 5-10% para los cereales, 10% para legumbres). Igual sí llega al 30% TOTAL.

La web de la UVE, Unión vegetariana española, recomienda hasta 5 cucharadas. 

He mostrado que el título del hilo es una falsedad simplista, los cereales NO ENFERMAN, y he puesto un estudio (hay más) en los que las personas siguiendo una dieta con déficit calórico (porque sino no se adelgaza con ninguna dieta a menos que estés enfermo), conseguían mayor pérdida de peso y grasa corporal con una dieta alta en carbos y baja en grasas que con una isocalórica alta en grasas y baja en carbos.

Para el que quiera entender, está muy claro: es una tontería demonizar una opción dietética más.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2015 at 04:01 ----------

voy a hacer un poco de ciencia nutricional básica en este hilo tan anumérico, pero en el que aún así se realizan afirmaciones que chocan con la realidad, o con muchas realidades:

La Pirámide Nutricional o alimentaria y su composición

acabo de meter esos datos al cron o meter, y, efectivamente, sin comer las dos cucharadas de aceite, sale fácil un 30% de grasa en la dieta.

Con las dos cucharadas sube hasta el 39%.

La estimación coincide con el promedio consumido por la gente que se expone una y otra vez en los estudios (30-40%). 











Hay que esforzarse en elegir la carne sin grasa, así como el queso, para que baje de esa cantidad un poco.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *A ver, el tema del cocinado no tiene nada que ver con los procesados. Se podria hablar de los modos mas idoneos de cocinar pero creo que ese no es el debate.
> 
> Entre productos quimicos y lo que le quito y lo que le pongo al final merece la pena montarse un molino en casa, pero eso no es muy practico ni operativo.
> 
> ...



Aparte del molino también nos tendríamos que poner una granja en casa porque no se que será peor si comer cereal tratado fertilizantes, químicos, etc o carne de animales repletos de antibióticos, alimentados con piensos y harinas de dudosa procedencia y estresados por el tipo de vida que llevan. O frutas recolectadas antes de madurar, huevos de gallinas estresadas porque no saben si es de noche o de día, etc etc etc.

Sigo sin entender porque lo que se utiliza para criticar a unos alimentos no sirve para criticar a los demás. Porque salvo que puedas conseguir todos los alimentos completamente naturales (cosa practicamente imposible salvo que seas practicamente millonario) nadie se salva de meterse químicos, puedes disminuirlos dentro de tus posibilidades pero librarse completamente imposible.

Soy yo que tengo acceso a gran cantidad de alimentos naturales a precios asequibles por vivir practicamente en el monte y aún así no me libro de meterme mandanga, no me quiero imaginar en una ciudad.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Dic 2015)

> Supongo que habran harinas integrales de confianza pero por lo que he leido en gran numero de articulos no es facil ya que se degradan, se oxida y enrancian muy rapido, por lo que producir en grandes cantidades no es facil.



Esto es una gran verdad y el único pero de las harinas...envejecidas, un cereal recién molido e inmediatamente cocinado es lo mismo que el cereal original y no presenta problemas per se, sino por cuestiones tangenciales, como se ha visto en el hilo.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Dic 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aparte del molino también nos tendríamos que poner una granja en casa porque no se que será peor si comer cereal tratado fertilizantes, químicos, etc o carne de animales repletos de antibióticos, alimentados con piensos y harinas de dudosa procedencia y estresados por el tipo de vida que llevan. O frutas recolectadas antes de madurar, huevos de gallinas estresadas porque no saben si es de noche o de día, etc etc etc.
> 
> Sigo sin entender porque lo que se utiliza para criticar a unos alimentos no sirve para criticar a los demás. *Porque salvo que puedas conseguir todos los alimentos completamente naturales (cosa practicamente imposible salvo que seas practicamente millonario) nadie se salva de meterse químicos, puedes disminuirlos dentro de tus posibilidades pero librarse completamente imposible.*
> 
> ...



Supongo que como todo, el secreto está en la dosis. Y no creo que fuera bueno alimentarse sin mierda en un mundo tan lleno de ella que es imposible hacer como si no existiera.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Dic 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aparte del molino también nos tendríamos que poner una granja en casa porque no se que será peor si comer cereal tratado fertilizantes, químicos, etc o carne de animales repletos de antibióticos, alimentados con piensos y harinas de dudosa procedencia y estresados por el tipo de vida que llevan. O frutas recolectadas antes de madurar, huevos de gallinas estresadas porque no saben si es de noche o de día, etc etc etc.
> 
> Sigo sin entender porque lo que se utiliza para criticar a unos alimentos no sirve para criticar a los demás. Porque salvo que puedas conseguir todos los alimentos completamente naturales (cosa practicamente imposible salvo que seas practicamente millonario) nadie se salva de meterse químicos, puedes disminuirlos dentro de tus posibilidades pero librarse completamente imposible.
> 
> ...



Lo siento pero me niego a comparar ambas cosas. De acuerdo que ningun alimento es perfecto, pero aqui estamos hablando de cosas totalmente distintas.

Aqui ya nos metemos en el debate de la calidad de los alimentos, que evidentemente, dependiendo del bolsillo de cada cual, sera mejor o peor. Los productos procesados es un concepto totalmente distinto. Los cereales sin pasar por un elaborado proceso de roturado, refinado y una serie de productos quimicos, no los podriamos tener en la mesa. Sobre todo el refinado es lo que elimina buena parte de sus micronutrientes dejando solo energia en forma de hidrato puro, que en esencia es un azucar mas.

Precisamente ese refinado es lo que hace las harinas tan peligrosas para la salud (consumidas en grandes cantidades), y es la base del problema de obesidad y otras dolencias modernas.

Un cerdo es un cerdo, una manzana es una manzana, si vives en un pueblo y sabes donde comprar se puede minimizar mucho el tema de los quimicos, pero la composición nutricional de un cerdo, un pimiento o una manzana es la misma desde que sale de origen hasta que te la llevas a casa, o no, pero estaríamos hablando de un producto de mala calidad no de un procesado.

Otro ejemplo es el aceite de oliva virgen. Es procesado, pero no podemos equiparar un simple prensado en frio, al procedimiento que tienen los aceites de semillas que son altas temperaturas y productos quimicos.

Ahora llevo un mes comprandole cajas de 10 kilos de naranjas a una vecina que lo va recogiendo de sus campos, y te aseguro que poca quimica llevan porque no se gastan ni un duro y lo tienen que recoger ellos mismos porque les pagan una mierda si lo quieren vender al distribuidor. A veces la calidad no esta en gastarse mucho, aunque ya se que solo en los pueblos se tiene esa ventaja.

Yendo al extremo jamas compararia un chuleton de buey alimentado con pienso a un tigreton.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> dos cucharadas de aceite, más las porciones de productos animales, más la cantidad de grasas que tienen cereales y legumbres (sí, mira las tablas nutricionales, 5-10% para los cereales, 10% para legumbres). Igual sí llega al 30% TOTAL.
> 
> La web de la UVE, Unión vegetariana española, recomienda hasta 5 cucharadas.
> 
> ...




Bonita pirámide. Entre otras lindezas, dice:

En mayor proporción: GALLETAS y GALLETITAS (entre otras cosas. Ojo, en la base de la pirámide). Serán galletas María o Oreo? :rolleye: (Claro, luego hay obesidad y la gente no sabe porqué. Cuando vienen a mi, me dicen que ellos ya comen bien. Claro, claro).

Y una pirámide en la que aparezca (aunque sea arriba del todo); natillas, helados y pastelitos no tiene ningún valor.

A día de hoy y después de 15 años preguntando a los supuestos ejpertos, aún nadie me ha podido decir que tienen de sanos esos alimentos para que aparezcan en la pirámide. La pirámide debería ser sólo para aquello que nos da un plus, aquello que realmente nos hace falta. Luego ya discutiremos si hay que comer más carne, mas pescado, más huevos o menos visceras. 
Pero meter en la pirámide aquello que directamente nos es dañino????

Luego pasa lo que pasa:
La gente comer galletas y galletitias y un bocadillo diario + el plato de macarrones, pq están en la base de la pirámide y por tanto que hay que comer mucho de ello. Y como en la misma pirámide aparecen los pastelitos, los helados, las bebidas azucaradas, como diciendo; "a ver no son lo mejor del mundo, pero de vez en cuando no hay problema", pues tb se ingieren en menor medida.

Resultado? OBESIDAD. Pero claro, el problema es que comen mucha carne o que se hinchan a cocos o aguacates.
Grima me da ver esta pirámide que potencia antes las GALLETITAS que los huevos (POR FAVOR ES QUE ESTAN PRIORIZANDO LAS PUTAS GALLETAS MARÍA ANTES QUE UN HUEVO QUE SEGURAMENTE SEA EL ALIMENTO MÁS NUTRITIVO QUE EXISTE)

pd Leed las recomendaciones diarias de raciones y a ver si sois capaces de seguirlas. 6-11 raciones al día de cereales , 3-5 de verdura, 2-4 fruta, 2-3 lácteos, 2-3 día de carnes, pescados huevos.

Vamos que estás todo el puto día comiendo. Y me pregunto yo donde meto mi aguacate o coco. 

En fin... que cada palo aguante su vela.

PDD Mamás que dan a sus hijos sólo un par de huevos a la semana (para que no tengan colesterol y no engorden), pero que les dan cada día galletitas, y cocacola light y zumos envasados. :Aplauso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Bonita pirámide. Entre otras lindezas, dice:
> 
> En mayor proporción: GALLETAS y GALLETITAS (entre otras cosas. Ojo, en la base de la pirámide). Serán galletas María o Oreo? :rolleye: (Claro, luego hay obesidad y la gente no sabe porqué. Cuando vienen a mi, me dicen que ellos ya comen bien. Claro, claro).
> 
> ...



Pues mira que esto esta claro y aun saldra el vegano diciendo que eso no es asi, que el arroz es bueno.

Digo lo mismo que con el resto de procesados jamas voy a comparar un plato de arroz con una galleta oreo. Que no salga nuestro amigo del bucle me hace pensar que tira mas de procesados de lo que se atreve a confesar. Meter todas las fuentes de hidratos en el mismo saco es de autenticos subnormales.

Luego tambien podemos discutir si son mejores las verduras o cualquier producto elaborado con trigo, incluidos integrales...algo que yo tengo clarisimo.


----------



## Tinuvuel (9 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo siento pero me niego a comparar ambas cosas. De acuerdo que ningun alimento es perfecto, pero aqui estamos hablando de cosas totalmente distintas.
> 
> Aqui ya nos metemos en el debate de la calidad de los alimentos, que evidentemente, dependiendo del bolsillo de cada cual, sera mejor o peor. Los productos procesados es un concepto totalmente distinto. Los cereales sin pasar por un elaborado proceso de roturado, refinado y una serie de productos quimicos, no los podriamos tener en la mesa. Sobre todo el refinado es lo que elimina buena parte de sus micronutrientes dejando solo energia en forma de hidrato puro, que en esencia es un azucar mas.
> 
> ...



Yo hace meses que le compro las frutas, verduras y aceite de oliva a un payés de la zona. 

El aceite me cuesta 5,2 el litro siendo oliva extra virgen de primera prensada en frío. Te vas al super y por ese precio solo tienes un oliva extra virgen de la marca Carbonell, nada de prensa en frío ni de primera prensada. Y solo un par de euros menos cuestan los refinados. 

Y la fruta igual, al mismo precio o menos que en el supermercado y ni punto de comparación. 

Comer bien no es necesariamente más caro, ese es otro mito.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Dic 2015)

no hay con quien argumentar, qué pereza, yo no defiendo la pirámide nutricional, solo demuestro que decís falsedades acerca de las recomendaciones oficiales usando esas mismas recomendaciones:

Punto uno: Oficialmente se recomienda una dieta con no menos del 30% de las calorías totales procedente de las grasas, lo cual no es una dieta ni baja, ni muy baja en grasas. 

Punto dos: Los cereales por sí solos no causan ni han causado ningún problema, si a alguien le sientan mal es porque tiene alguna intolerancia alimentaria o problema de salud subyacente o consume harinas VIEJAS, ALMACENADAS, OXIDADAS, las harinas recién hechas e inmediatamente cocinadas son equivalentes al cereal del que proceden. 

Punto tres: Por la misma razón todos los aceites, por muy prensados en frío que estén, están oxidados, rancios, específicamente los poliinsaturados, los saturados (como el coco) se enrancian con mucha más dificultad. Sólo los aceites recién prensados son óptimos. 

Punto cuatro: Rauxa, he puesto estudios que demuestran que a igualdad de calorías una dieta alta en carbohidratos y baja en grasas (menos del 20%), adelgaza más y mejor que una dieta alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos. 

Punto cinco: En esa misma página están las equivalencias en gramos de las raciones que utiliza, en base a los cuales hice los cálculos. Para nada es mucha comida, de hecho es bien poca en términos de cantidad, volumen y calorías (unas dos mil tomando los valores superiores en todos los casos), supongo que es para una persona sedentaria a tope.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2015 at 07:27 ----------

y bueno, si es cierto que karlos toma un tercio de sus CALORÍAS de las grasas, está consumiendo una dieta más bien moderada en grasas según los criterios oficiales (para mí es ya alta, en el extremo inferior).

Pero eso habría que verlo, porque a más productos animales no procesados, más grasa, y raro no tomar al menos un 40% para arriba de grasas.

Que me parece una otra afirmación no comprobada, vaya.


----------



## Tinuvuel (11 Dic 2015)

El Dr. Mercola recomienda darle la vuelta a la pirámide, según un estudio y su experiencia 

La Piramide Alimenticia Basada en la Ciencia Nutricional

También habla del ayuno, del colesterol, de la fructosa, etc. Tiene articulos muy interesantes este señor.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Dic 2015)

Refugiado dijo:


> Alguno ha leído "la digestión es la cuestión" de Giulia Enders???
> 
> Lo estoy leyendo y me parece grandioso, sobre todo la parte de la microbiología.
> 
> Leer y estudiar tanta anatomía o propiedades de los alimentos y resulta que estaba pasando al lado de algo tan importante como el conocimiento de las bacterias que tenemos en nuestro intestino.



Me apunto el libro para leerlo, puedes hacernos un resumen practico o darnos algún consejo destacable que hayas sacado de su lectura?


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no hay con quien argumentar, qué pereza, yo no defiendo la pirámide nutricional, solo demuestro que decís falsedades acerca de las recomendaciones oficiales usando esas mismas recomendaciones:
> 
> Punto uno: Oficialmente se recomienda una dieta con no menos del 30% de las calorías totales procedente de las grasas, lo cual no es una dieta ni baja, ni muy baja en grasas.
> 
> ...



Con lo de los porcentajes hemos armado un lio que ahora te explico. Si te hubieses molestado en leer los pantallazos de mi contador de nutrientes que ya puse para demostrar que he estado consumiendo una media de 2.000 cal, verias que mi contador da los datos en gramos.

Tu mas adelante estas hablando de porcentajes de calorias de cada macro. Esto quiere decir que si, es un 30 aprox en gramos por lo tanto mas de la mitad de calorias en grasas es mi dieta.

Eso si la gran mayoria de origen vegetal, aove, frutos secos, aguacates, cacao...
Si el resto de calorias en gramos mas o menos mitad y mitad proteina e hidratos, pues ya puedes deducir cuanta grasa de origen animal, no es tanta. La justa y necesaria, y algunos dias me comere un cordero con las orejas y todo, pero no es la regla a diario. Yo no tengo que estar midiendo tanto porque los tres macros estan en mi plato a diario, y son fuentes fiables. ;-)

Te ruego que empieces a llamarme paleograsista, gracias.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (13 Dic 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Me apunto el libro para leerlo, puedes hacernos un resumen practico o darnos algún consejo destacable que hayas sacado de su lectura?



Lo que destacaría es que lo que llamamos flora intestinal, es decir las bacterias y otros microorganismos que tenemos es como un jardin al que hay que alimentar adecuadamente para que te dé sustancias útiles y al que hay que cuidar para que no se instalen bacterias y otros microorganismos patógenos o que impidan a las buenas hacer su trabajo. 

Vivimos en simbiosis con la flora intestinal la cual aporta modificaciones para su supervivencia, lo que a cambio nos aporta beneficios relacionados con la nutrición y la protección frente a problemas como colesterol, diabetes y demás. 

Me quedo con que ningún individuo es perfecto y que algunos problemas de los que nos quejamos pueden en cambio ser incompatibles y protegernos de otros que podrían ser más graves o mortales. 

A parte de eso, habla de los mecanismos de la digestión, absorción de sustancias, diferentes tejidos y órganos, enfermedades relacionadas con la alimentación, etc. 

Son más de 300 páginas, acabo de terminarlo y pienso que voy a releerlo tranquilamente, tomando apuntes y reflexionando.

300 y pico páginas muy amenas.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Dic 2015)

Refugiado dijo:


> Lo que destacaría es que lo que llamamos flora intestinal, es decir las bacterias y otros microorganismos que tenemos es como un jardin al que hay que alimentar adecuadamente para que te dé sustancias útiles y al que hay que cuidar para que no se instalen bacterias y otros microorganismos patógenos o que impidan a las buenas hacer su trabajo.
> 
> Vivimos en simbiosis con la flora intestinal la cual aporta modificaciones para su supervivencia, lo que a cambio nos aporta beneficios relacionados con la nutrición y la protección frente a problemas como colesterol, diabetes y demás.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta, me recuerda un poco al libro de seigmalet, la alimentación la tercera medicina, en este se hace mucho hincapié en el tema de la flora intestinal, propone como causa de muchas enfermedades la teoría del ensucia miento, en la que muchas sustancias no son debidamente procesadas por la flora, atravesando esta y ensuciando el organismo, a la larga produciendo enfermedades, seigmalet explica con claridad que comer y que no, etc.

Del libro que has leído, no has sacado consejos prácticos que puedas aplicar?


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Dic 2015)

el libro de Seignalet es bueno y bastante riguroso, pero obvió o no conocía la evidencia científica que permite hacer recomendaciones más concretas, las que para mí fueron la clave (sobre el porcentaje calórico de macronutrientes). Salvo que pone un ejemplo de la dieta del mesolítico en Francia, y sale un porcentaje de grasas entre el 30-40%, si recuerdo bien.

Tampoco hace recomendaciones acerca de moderarse con los productos animales.

Murió joven.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el libro de Seignalet es bueno y bastante riguroso, pero obvió o no conocía la evidencia científica que permite hacer recomendaciones más concretas, las que para mí fueron la clave (sobre el porcentaje calórico de macronutrientes). Salvo que pone un ejemplo de la dieta del mesolítico en Francia, y sale un porcentaje de grasas entre el 30-40%, si recuerdo bien.
> 
> Tampoco hace recomendaciones acerca de moderarse con los productos animales.
> 
> Murió joven.



Sunwukung, sin ninguna acritud, tengo la sensación de que tienes tus creencias grabadas a fuego y de lo que lees te quedas solo con lo que comulga con ellas, como puedes decir que el libro de seigmalet es bueno y riguroso si prácticamente elimina por completo la mayorías de los cereales, los mismos que tu defiendes a capa y espada? 

A parte, cuales son las evidencias científicas que permiten hacer esas recomendaciones más concretas?, por saberlo, no tengo ningún interés en ir de listo ni en ponerte en evidencia


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Dic 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Sunwukung, sin ninguna acritud, tengo la sensación de que tienes tus creencias grabadas a fuego y de lo que lees te quedas solo con lo que comulga con ellas, como puedes decir que el libro de seigmalet es bueno y riguroso si prácticamente elimina por completo la mayorías de los cereales, los mismos que tu defiendes a capa y espada?
> 
> A parte, cuales son las evidencias científicas que permiten hacer esas recomendaciones más concretas?, por saberlo, no tengo ningún interés en ir de listo ni en ponerte en evidencia



Pues puedo decir que es bueno porque aporta datos empíricos de intervención. No hay evidencia científica de que los cereales serán malos per se, como afirmaba Seignalet para algunos (solo trigo y cereales con gluten y maíz), para ninguno.

Por sí mismos, repito, toda persona con problemas de salud debe plantearse las intolerancias alimentarias.

Permitía, aunque no consideraba ideales, todos los demás cereales "antiguos" y sin modificar: alforfón, arroz, tef, sorgo, mijo, etc, etc, etc, 

En la práctica las personas que siguieron sus recomendaciones comían bastante de esos cereales como base de su alimentación, casi nadie, porque esto tampoco lo tenía claro, pasaba a tener como fuente principal de carbohidratos las frutas (que es lo que yo hice en su día y me permitió levantar cabeza). Está en su libro.

La evidencia de la que hablo ya la he comentado muchas veces, toda la relacionada con el china study y estudios similares que abarcan décadas.

Los éxitos de Seignalet hubieran sido mucho más asombrosos (más del 80% que tuvo) si hubiera tenido claro el tema de los porcentajes y limitado la ingesta de productos animales y otros alimentos en realidad bastante inadecuados, más para una persona enferma: embutidos, vino, aceites, paté (pero era francés).

No es que seleccione lo que me parece, es que no todo su trabajo tiene el mismo valor.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (13 Dic 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, me recuerda un poco al libro de seigmalet, la alimentación la tercera medicina, en este se hace mucho hincapié en el tema de la flora intestinal, propone como causa de muchas enfermedades la teoría del ensucia miento, en la que muchas sustancias no son debidamente procesadas por la flora, atravesando esta y ensuciando el organismo, a la larga produciendo enfermedades, seigmalet explica con claridad que comer y que no, etc.
> 
> Del libro que has leído, no has sacado consejos prácticos que puedas aplicar?



Comer muchas legumbres y en variedad, evitar los atracones, controlar el índice glucémico de los alimentos, reducir el azúcar y las harinas refinadas. 

La "flora bacteriana" se adapta al tipo de alimentación que le damos, por lo que hace falta tiempo para que esta varíe y veamos los efectos. 

Los microorganismos que tenemos en el intestino aportan sustancias útiles y necesarias que producen a través de alimentos que les damos, por eso que hay ciertas sustancias que nuestro cuerpo no va a absorver pero nuestros huéspedes sí y a cambio liberan otras que necesitamos. 

Hay bacterias que se nutren de *azúcares*, cuando estos no fueron absorbidos antes por el intestino delgado, y cuando no les damos lo que quieren, envían señales químicas que llegan a nuestro cerebro y por eso tenemos ganas de alimentos dulces. Si reducimos el azúcar de nuestra dieta, ese tipo de bacterias van a desaparecer siendo remplazadas por otras y por ello tendremos menos señales de darnos atracones de dulces. 
_Esta es una clave muy importante para mí, si tratamos de reducir el azúcar, hay un mono que pasa al cabo de cierto tiempo y se necesita voluntad para superarlo. Yo lo tengo hecho, un kilo de azúcar en mi casa dura un año, 500 g de miel dura más de un mes, pero mi mayor ingesta es fuera de casa cuando tomo un café o alguna bebida gaseosa, sobretodo en el trabajo, ese es un reto pendiente._

Cuando dormimos, acostados, el sistema linfático extrae toxinas y desechos de las células, por eso estamos hinchados por la mañana. Conclusión: dormir más. 

El sistema digestivo tiene su propio sistema nervioso con millones de terminaciones nerviosas que avisan de lo que está pasando, cuando hay problemas estos avisan al cerebro, pero cuando los problemas son recurrentes y no son agudos, el cuerpo deja de prestarle atención para no estar constantemente molestando. Conclusión: hay que pararse más y centrar la atención del abdomen porque estamos pasando al lado de avisos importantes. 

El trabajo del intestino necesita energía, tanto para triturar la comida (tiene vida propia) como para metabolizar las sustancias ingeridas. Cuando la energía llega a cierto nivel, hay sustancias que indican al resto del cuerpo de relajarse, por eso de la modorra cuando comemos demasiado. También, en caso de que el cerebro indique al sistema digestivo que necesita todos los recursos, como para luchar o huir, el intestino puede vaciarse, _por eso de cagarse y mearse en caso de peligro, pero también vomitar, en esto me hace pensar a Messi, que dicen hacerlo antes de un partido, significa que su cuerpo está al 100% de recursos disponibles _

Hay ciertas bacterias que metabolizan al máximo los alimentos ingeridos y que nos aportan mayor cantidad de nutrientes, por eso hay personas que comiendo menos pueden estar más gordas, en cambio otras que comen de todo y en gran cantidad no engordan, debido al tipo de flora que tienen. 

Las personas obesas y que comen mucha comida basura tienen una peor flora bacteriana, cambiar los hábitos les cambia esa flora, por lo que el proceso de nutrición también cambia, aunque no todo esté ahí. 

Necesitamos los microorganismos para nuestro bien, un recién nacido de forma natural adquiere los microorganismos primeramente a través de la sangre de la madre, pero luego al pasar por la vagina, se baña en ellos, se contagia de los que le aportan el personal sanitario y toda la gente con la que entra en contacto. Las personas que comparten vivienda o espacio, al cabo del tiempo comparten gran parte de microorganismos. Necesitamos estar en contacto con los microorganismos, en cierta cantidad, para inmunizarnos, por lo que no todo puede ser esteril, aunque sí limpiar, porque se reduce la carga bacteriana así como las proteínas y grasas que los alimentan. _Motivación para limpiar más_

Lavar la fruta y verduras reduce la carga bacteriana, al diluirla y llevarsela el agua, pero es importante comer alimentos crudos justamente por esas bacterias y hongos que ingerimos. 

La conclusión más importante que saco es que nuestros gustos y ganas vienen en gran medida determinados por las necesidades de nutrientes y también por la preferencia de nuestras bacterias. _Por lo que un sacrificio por cambiar los hábitos puede modificar nuestra flora intestinal para mejor. _

Es una primera lectura y cuento un poco de lo que me acuerdo.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (13 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pues puedo decir que es bueno porque aporta datos empíricos de intervención. No hay evidencia científica de que los cereales serán malos per se, como afirmaba Seignalet para algunos (solo trigo y cereales con gluten y maíz), para ninguno.
> 
> Por sí mismos, repito, toda persona con problemas de salud debe plantearse las intolerancias alimentarias.
> 
> ...



Aun tendras los cojonazos de afirmar que murio de cancer por su alimentacion. SI hubiese sido un accidente cardiovascular aun tendria sentido tu afirmacion de que murio joven. Eres un taliban y un mal bicho.

Lo del China Study ya clama al cielo que lo sigas usando en tus argumentaciones cuando se a abierto un hilo ad hoc y ni has aparecido trollecillo.


----------



## artal (13 Dic 2015)

Harinas refinadas soja y azucar es como el veneno, hay hidratos saludables en frutas, verduras y legumbres


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Dic 2015)

No tengo nada que aparecer en ningún hilo, el china study se defiende en las publicaciones científicas, no lo desmontan cualquier mindundi paleo como la Denise, el Sisson, el Cordain y demás morralla sin ninguna preparación científica y nutricional.

Yo ya he puesto los enlaces, lo que pasa es que vosotros, al contrario que yo, sólo leéis lo que os interesa.

Yo me pasé años leyendo todo tipo de foros y de estudios.

Luego a cada quién le funciona lo que le funciona independientemente de lo que piense que es mejor. Vosotros simplemente no sabéis lo que estáis haciendo, no recogéis información ni personal.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Dic 2015)

Tengo el libro delante, fragmentos literales:
"El trigo es peligroso...",
"el maíz es peligroso...",
"la cebada, la avena y el centeno forman parte de la familia del trigo, por lo que también se deben suprimir.", 
"el arroz ha conservado su forma salvaje prehistórica. La experiencia demuestra que raramente es nocivo", 
"sobre los cereales africanos (mijo, sorgo) no puedo opinar.", 
"el trigo sarraceno es bien tolerado por los pacientes y muy recomendado",
"el kamut no es un trigo ancestral, ya que sus cromosomas se han doblado. Debe excluirse",
"la escanda o espeta se tolera únicamente si es auténtica escanda menor cruda",


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Dic 2015)

Luizmi dijo:


> Tengo el libro delante, fragmentos literales:
> "El trigo es peligroso...",
> "el maíz es peligroso...",
> "la cebada, la avena y el centeno forman parte de la familia del trigo, por lo que también se deben suprimir.",
> ...



pues lo que decía, yo también tengo el libro.

Pero la peligrosidad "porque sí" de los cereales es una hipótesis suya, él comprobó que muchos de sus pacientes mejoraban o empeoraban según comían o no esos cereales (con el maíz no creo que haya tenido pruebas de ese tipo), pero esos resultados pueden deberse a una intolerancia alimentaria, a una causa subyacente.

Hay personas que tras unas limpiezas hepáticas han resuelto su intolerancia al trigo y derivados, o la han disminuido enormemente.

Él mismo reconoce que muchas enfermedades autoinmunes se han disparado en las últimas décadas y demuestra con datos que no son de origen genético.

También reconoce que su tratamiento dietético no cura, llama a todos sus éxitos remisiones.

Estas observaciones de Seignalet son muy interesantes, pero no fue más allá en el análisis de las causas.

Con que murió joven no quiero decir nada, solo que a lo mejor modificando un poco sus propuestas en base a datos científicos que claramente no manejó igual no hubiera muerto tan joven, o hubiera muerto 20 años después.

Es una cuestión de probabilidad, tampoco sé su dieta específica, creo que tampoco estaba muy de acuerdo con dietas altas en proteína animal.


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Dic 2015)

Por cierto, y sin querer desviar mucho el tema, que opinais de los que siguen la dieta crudivora?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Dic 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Por cierto, y sin querer desviar mucho el tema, que opinais de los que siguen la dieta crudivora?



Opino que no hay ninguna evidencia de que sea algo recomendable o sencillamente seguro. Y sin ganas de faltar, opino así en general que son medio idiotas.

Muchísimos alimentos -en especial vegetales- son menos aprovechables, indigestos, o directamente tóxicos si no se cocinan.

La carne y el pescado mejoran algunos perfiles nutricionales tras el cocinado, y asimismo se mejora muchísimo la seguridad, al eliminar mediante el calor organismos patógenos (por ejemplo, carne "estropeada", si la cocinas, te la puedes comer).

En alimentación y nutrición se ha de ser conservador. Hay que aplicar lo que se llama el principio de precaución. Cambiar algo que no se sabe si es bueno o malo pero que se lleva usando mucho tiempo, por algo que tampoco se sabe si es bueno o malo, pero que no se ha probado, no es algo recomendable. Es lo que se ha hecho en la nutrición médica cuando se descubrieron indicios de que las grasas -así, en general- provocaban problemas cardiovasculares. Se propuso, y se aplicó, su reducción, y su sustitución por hidratos de carbono -ya que muchos alimentos ricos en hidratos apenas contienen grasas-. Nunca se tuvo en cuenta si esa sustitución, además de (en teoría) reducir los problemas cardiovasculares -al reducir la grasa- tendría otras consecuencias -al aumentar los hidratos de carbono-.

Como mínimo, fue algo arriesgado. Como máximo, es posible que haya contribuido decisivamente a la epidemia de obesidad y sobrepeso actual.

El ser humano cocina los alimentos desde antes de ser humano. Los homo habilis y erectus empleaban el fuego. Todas las culturas de sapiens han cocinado los alimentos.

Cambiar eso, basándose en cuatro personajes que dicen que hay que comer las cosas crudas basándose en NADA, en tonterías esotéricas o en que comer animales está mal y que atribuyen a las plantas una serie de conceptos sobre pureza o santidad, es PELIGROSO.

Cocinad vuestros alimentos de la forma más tradicional posible. En la comida, innovar sin pruebas es peligroso. Esa es mi opinión.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Dic 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Opino que no hay ninguna evidencia de que sea algo recomendable o sencillamente seguro. *Y sin ganas de faltar, opino así en general que son medio idiotas.*



aquí el primer imbécil eres tú, y con ganas de faltar.

Las dietas crudas tienen su momento y sus beneficios que no se obtienen con dietas cocinadas.

Pero qué coño va a saber tú si hablas de oídas, pero totalmente, ni has experimentado en tí mismo con un mínimo de rigor, ni conoces unas decenas de casos personales, ni has estudiado la dieta desde un punto de vista nutricional (ni puta idea de si son completas o no, pero voy a decir que no, que todos sabemos cagar), ni si hay distintos tipos de dieta cruda ni nada de nada de nada.


----------



## ikergutierrez (15 Dic 2015)

Aparte de quitar las harinas, azucares y comer a grasas y carnes de calidad, yo añadiria:
-Evitar ejercicio extenuante (si pierdes el aliento, te estas perjudicando la salud y la longevidad)
-Cocinar a baja temperatura (olvidaros de la olla expres)
-Comer alimentos frescos no elaborados(Congelados y conservas para casos de 'guerra')
..
Salud


----------



## Clavisto (15 Dic 2015)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Aparte de quitar las harinas, azucares y comer a grasas y carnes de calidad, yo añadiria:
> -Evitar ejercicio extenuante (si pierdes el aliento, te estas perjudicando la salud y la longevidad)
> -Cocinar a baja temperatura (olvidaros de la olla expres)
> -Comer alimentos frescos no elaborados(Congelados y conservas para casos de 'guerra')
> ...



Perder el aliento pegándole duro al saco no tiene nada que ver con matarse corriendo al trote: aquel te pone las pilas y este te deja con la batería agotada.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Dic 2015)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Aparte de quitar las harinas, azucares y comer a grasas y carnes de calidad, yo añadiria:
> -Evitar ejercicio extenuante (si pierdes el aliento, te estas perjudicando la salud y la longevidad)
> -Cocinar a baja temperatura (olvidaros de la olla expres)
> -Comer alimentos frescos no elaborados(Congelados y conservas para casos de 'guerra')
> ...



No estoy totalmente de acuerdo con todos los puntos:
- De acuerdo que la vaporera es cojonuda, yo la uso a diario, pero la olla express solo eleva la temperatura a 130 grados. No es un mal sistema.
- Ejercicio a nivel de competicion dicho por los propios deportistas es nocivo. En general como han dicho un poco de caña no es malo y fortalece musculatura y corazon. 
- Conservas implica en la mayoria de los casos productos quimicos. La congelacion no es necesariamente mala. Fresco decacuerdo que es mejor.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aquí el primer imbécil eres tú, y con ganas de faltar.
> 
> Las dietas crudas tienen su momento y sus beneficios que no se obtienen con dietas cocinadas.
> 
> Pero qué coño va a saber tú si hablas de oídas, pero totalmente, ni has experimentado en tí mismo con un mínimo de rigor, ni conoces unas decenas de casos personales, ni has estudiado la dieta desde un punto de vista nutricional (ni puta idea de si son completas o no, pero voy a decir que no, que todos sabemos cagar), ni si hay distintos tipos de dieta cruda ni nada de nada de nada.



Contéstame a los argumentos que pongo, anda.

Tus intervenciones son DEMIGRANTES.

¿Cómo que si conozco "algunas decenas de casos personales"? ::

¿Hay algún motivo para comer TODO crudo, como dicen los crudívoros? Eso es una OCURRENCIA. Es algo que se han inventado cuatro tarados, sin ningún tipo de fundamento, ni siquiera ningún tipo de indicio de que pueda tener el menor sentido. El crudiveganismo es una majadería.

Es como el veganismo, que no se sustenta en ningún motivo fisiológico. El veganismo es una ideología perfectamente respetable, pero NO por motivos nutricionales, sino por motivos éticos. Es como si un musulmán dice que el no come carne de cerdo por motivos de salud. ESO ES MENTIRA. No lo come por motivos religiosos, algo perfectamente respetable. Pero que no maree con la salud.

"_Crudiveganismo es una filosofía de vida que se basa en la alimentación cruda y en una conciencia global de las relaciones entre todos los seres vivos, que involucra a los seres humanos como parte de la existencia total y que propone que para conseguir y mantener el mundo saludable lo mejor es el consumo de alimentos crudos._"

Yo lo que digo es que no hay ningún tipo de evidencia de que nada de lo anterior sea cierto. 

Déjese de majaderías. :bla:


----------



## zapatitos (16 Dic 2015)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> *-Evitar ejercicio extenuante (si pierdes el aliento, te estas perjudicando la salud y la longevidad)*



El ejercicio intenso tiene grandes beneficios siempre y cuando sepas lo que estás haciendo, como lo estás haciendo, porqué lo estás haciendo y cuando debes dfe hacerlo. Si por ejemplo corres 4 veces semanales continuamente cerca de tu máximo de pulsaciones te vas a perjudicar la salud si o si, si lo haces esporadicamente y dentro de un programa vas a encontrar muchos beneficios (siempre que de partida seas una persona sana sin problemas de corazón, etc obviamente).

Para eso se inventaron los ciclos de entrenamiento y de intensidad, ah si vas siempre con la lengua lamiendo el suelo como veo a muchísimos corredores populares, tarde o temprano tendrás problemas y cuando los tengas soltarás el clásico "es que correr es malo y no está hecho para mí".

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Dic 2015)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Aparte de quitar las harinas, azucares y comer a grasas y carnes de calidad, yo añadiria:
> -Evitar ejercicio extenuante (si pierdes el aliento, te estas perjudicando la salud y la longevidad)
> -Cocinar a baja temperatura (olvidaros de la olla expres)
> -Comer alimentos frescos no elaborados(Congelados y conservas para casos de 'guerra')
> ...



Con el ejercicio ha pasado algo parecido que con la alimentación:
Coma usted de todo pero en poca cantidad. Coma 5 veces al día...

Pues con el deporte igual. El médico nos dice:
"Ande usted un poco cada día. Nade usted un poco. No se canse usted." Preceptos generales que raramente llegan a algun sitio.
Si andar adelgazara o aumentara la salud, ya no habría obesos y no es así.
Andar en sí, es de tan bajo impacto, que solo sirve para desentumecer los músculos (que no es poco), pero nada más.

En los últimos tiempos se ha puesto de moda el "cardio crónico":
Largas tiradas de bici o spinning, mucho rato trotando, acumulando kms a lo largo de las semanas... Y eso es dañino para el cuerpo. No estamos adaptados para ir acumulando kms durante semanas y semanas, pendientes de un pulsometro. Una de las características del ser humano es su capacidad de resistir. Pero entendida esta como un correr-andar, pero a ritmos muy livianos ( y con el objetivo de cazar). El que uno, 1 día a la semana haga algo de cardio (pongamos 1 horita), es bueno, sano y necesario. Ahora bien, acumular en una semana, por ejemplo, 50 kms de carrera, corriendo a ritmos determinados, eso nos pasa factura (y más sabiendo que nuestra alimentación no es todo lo evolutiva que deberia -hinchazon de articulaciones, problemas musculares...).

El cardio, tiene ciertas ventajas mientras hacemos el ejercicio en sí. Durante las horas posteriores su impacto es irrelevante.

Con los entrenamientos intervalicos de alta intensidad (cortos), es justo lo contrario:
- No fatigamos ni cargamos a nuestro cuerpo
- Sus efectos posteriores al entreno son enormes (horas después de hacer un entreno estamos quemando y quemando).

Quieres adelgazar? Entonces sprinta.

Tiene menos grasa Usain Bolt que no cualquier maratoniano. EL cuerpo de un maratoniano necesita almacenar algo más de grasa, puesto que por su especialidad la necesita. Un sprinter no.

Si uno se dedica a entrenar cardio habitualmente, estará creando un cuerpo que le va a costar adelgazar y perder grasa.

Con los ejercicios de alta intensidad, es justo lo contrario. El cuerpo no necesita almacenar tanta grasa.

Ahora bien, como han dicho, hay que saber muy bien lo que se hace. Primero, un buen calentamiento. Segundo, poca duración.
Mis entrenos duran entre 5 y 20 minutos. No más. Mi cuerpo no puede estar más tiempo entrenando al máximo. 3 días a la semana. No más. Si meto un 4º día es para hacer algo de trote cochinero.

Qué casca más muscularmente?
- 1 hora de carrera ritmo medio
- 15 minutos a tope.

Pues 1 hora a ritmo medio. Los que habitualmente corran, sabran que la mayoría de veces andan cargados. Los que hacemos entrenamientos de alta intensidad, terminamos fundidos después de esos 15', pero al día siguiente como nuevos.

Eso sí, ADAPTACIÓN.
A mi abuelo de 92 años le hago entrenar así. Es un rara avis (conduce coche, anda erguido...). Obviamente no le hago ni correr, ni sprintar, ni saltar ni tumbarse en el suelo y luego levantarse...

Qué hace?
1- levantarse del sofá 20 veces seguidas, sin ayuda de ningún tipo. Tan rápido como pueda. Y en el momento que no pueda más, descansa 1'. Ese es su entreno del día. A lo mejor son 3' en total. Pues ahí está su entreno.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Con el ejercicio ha pasado algo parecido que con la alimentación:
> Coma usted de todo pero en poca cantidad. Coma 5 veces al día...
> 
> Pues con el deporte igual. El médico nos dice:
> ...



Suscribo totalmente lo que dices.

Yo siempre tuve 10-15 kg. de sobrepeso y SIEMPRE hacía lo que me habían dicho:

-Comer 5 veces al día.

-Basar alimentación en pan, pasta, cereales.

-Comer MUY bajo en grasa.

-Salir a correr 3-4 veces por semana, correr una hora a ritmo muy bajo.

Nunca perdí peso. Nunca tonifiqué, siempre con hambre, siempre cansado.


Justo cuando eliminé azúcares/harinas, comencé a salir a correr 2-3 veces por semana con el siguiente esquema:

-Unos 15 minutos a trote ligero, pero rápido, que se pueda mantener pero cansa.

-15 minutos de sprints, 6-7 sprints a saco, como al 80% de capacidad.

-Dominadas y flexiones (10 min).

Más de 10 kg. perdidos en tres meses, cuerpo tonificado, abdominales asomando, brazos y espalda fortalecidos.

A mi me da que pensar ienso:


----------



## Tinuvuel (16 Dic 2015)

Es el HIIT que siempre recomiendo, mucho más eficiente que correr 45 minutos en la cinta.


----------



## Albert0001 (16 Dic 2015)

Modas !

Mira a ver la grasa que tiene Kilian Jornet..... 0 patatero, y hace justo lo contrario a hiit. El alpinismo y la montaña te pone como un latigo...


----------



## Rauxa (16 Dic 2015)

Albert0001 dijo:


> Modas !
> 
> Mira a ver la grasa que tiene Kilian Jornet..... 0 patatero, y hace justo lo contrario a hiit. El alpinismo y la montaña te pone como un latigo...




Continua teniendo menos grasa Usain Bolt. Y conozco muy bien los dos casos. Bolt tiene un 5-6% de grasa. Rozando el límite saludable mientras que Jornet se asemeja más a un maratoniano (8-9%).
Bolt parece que tenga más, pq es más rocoso, más musculoso, pero realmente tiene menos grasa.
Y Jornet tb hace sus entrenos de HIIT. Conozo a alguno de sus preparadores y el mismo Jornet (que ha estudiado INEF), sabe las ventajas de los entrenamientos de alta intensidad. De hecho es campeón del mundo del Kilómetro Vertical. Y para ello, uno tiene que tener muy bien entrenada la alta intensidad y la explosividad.

Y esta es otra: se casca perfectamente unos 40 kms diarios. Algo insano, pero que siendo deportista de élite, sería un delito tener más % de grasa de lo normal. 
Y aún así, repito, un velocista tiene menos grasa. Es tan fácil de entender como el hecho que el cuerpo de Jornet, necesita más grasa que el de un velocista. Para estar 4-6 horas al día corriendo, hay que tener unos buenos depósitos de grasa.

Y no, no es cuestión de modas. Es simplemente saber como funciona el cuerpo, igual que pasa con la alimentación.
Toda la vida de dios sprintando y resulta que es una moda. En cambio 40 años que llevamos con el trote cochinero (jogging, running, footing), y resulta que esto no es moda. 
Esto es como los que dicen que los cereales son la base de nuestra alimentación desde toda la vida.
En fin.

PD: el trabajo de pesas, tb puede ser considerado como HIIT. Máxima intensdad, corta duración, e interválico. Así que aquí no inventamos nada.
Como mucho hemos aprendido a pautarlo a estandarizarlo para hacerlo aún más efectivo.
Cualquier hombre de las cavernas era más fuerte, más rápido, más resistencia, más explosivo que cualquier deportista de élite de hoy día.


----------



## qbit (16 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aquí el primer imbécil eres tú, y con ganas de faltar.
> 
> Las dietas crudas tienen su momento y sus beneficios que no se obtienen con dietas cocinadas.
> 
> Pero qué coño va a saber tú si hablas de oídas, pero totalmente, ni has experimentado en tí mismo con un mínimo de rigor, ni conoces unas decenas de casos personales, ni has estudiado la dieta desde un punto de vista nutricional (ni puta idea de si son completas o no, pero voy a decir que no, que todos sabemos cagar), ni si hay distintos tipos de dieta cruda ni nada de nada de nada.



Francisco Llinares es crudivegano y super sano. Y yo cuanto más crudívoro me vuelvo más sano también.

Pero si es que aquí cuanto más hablan más la pifian. Hace un mes o dos uno me decía que se comía la carne cruda. :XX:

---------- Post added 16-dic-2015 at 22:15 ----------

Claro, hay que saber qué comerse crudo y no ser gilipollas.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Es como el veganismo, que no se sustenta en ningún motivo fisiológico. El veganismo es una ideología perfectamente respetable, pero NO por motivos nutricionales, sino por motivos éticos. Es como si un musulmán dice que el no come carne de cerdo por motivos de salud. ESO ES MENTIRA. No lo come por motivos religiosos, algo perfectamente respetable. Pero que no maree con la salud.



¿Por qué te crees que el islam prohíbe comer cerdo? ¿Por capricho? Lo hace porque es una carne muy fácilmente contaminable que pasa con facilidad parásitos al ser humano. Entonces lo metieron en la religión para acabar con esa lacra.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> Francisco Llinares es crudivegano y super sano. Y yo cuanto más crudívoro me vuelvo más sano también.
> 
> Pero si es que aquí cuanto más hablan más la pifian. Hace un mes o dos uno me decía que se comía la carne cruda. :XX:
> 
> ...





Por eso todo el mundo sabe que el organismo de los árabes es más fuerte que el nuestro. ::
Eso sí, comen con las manos, las condiciones de salubridad en muchos sitio es el que es, las frutas y verduras tendrán sus buenos pesticidas, el té siempre con toneladas de azúcar y comen bollería industrial como nosotros. Pero no comen cerdo no vaya a ser...


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (16 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> Francisco Llinares es crudivegano y super sano. Y yo cuanto más crudívoro me vuelvo más sano también.
> 
> Pero si es que aquí cuanto más hablan más la pifian. Hace un mes o dos uno me decía que se comía la carne cruda. :XX:
> 
> ...



Claro, como que cualquier carne o pescado se puede consumir crudo sin ningun problema. En cambio es enorme la lista de alimentos de origen vegetal que es imposible, por su toxicidad, tomar crudos. Alimentos concretos y variedades y grupos completos son incomestibles crudos: 
- Patatas.
- Yuca.
- Berenjenas.
- Cereales.
- Legumbres.
Incluso los comestibles crudos tienen cantidades apreciables de fitatos y otros antinutrientes que se eliminan en gran parte con el cocinado.
Las plantas tienen todo un arsenal quimico para defenderse ya que no pueden salir corriendo.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Por eso todo el mundo sabe que el organismo de los árabes es más fuerte que el nuestro. ::
> Eso sí, comen con las manos, las condiciones de salubridad en muchos sitio es el que es, las frutas y verduras tendrán sus buenos pesticidas, el té siempre con toneladas de azúcar y comen bollería industrial como nosotros. Pero no comen cerdo no vaya a ser...



Los moros trasiegan azúcar como si fuera agua.

Y los moros negros igual o peor.


Un camarero.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Dic 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Los moros trasiegan azúcar como si fuera agua.
> 
> Y los moros negros igual o peor.
> 
> ...



Me sorprendió ver la dentadura de los marroquíes. Todas hechas polvo. 
Luego vi las toneladas de azúcar que le meten al té.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Dic 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Me sorprendió ver la dentadura de los marroquíes. Todas hechas polvo.
> Luego vi las toneladas de azúcar que le meten al té.



Pues yo te aseguro que los negros toman todavía más azúcar. Mínimo 2 y muchos 3 azucarillos para un café: 24 gramazos.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Dic 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pues yo te aseguro que los negros toman todavía más azúcar. Mínimo 2 y muchos 3 azucarillos para un café: 24 gramazos.



Por el tipo de comida que deben tener ahí y el hecho de no comer tanta mierda industrial (imagino), hace que se vuelvan locos con el azúcar blanco refinado de sobre. Y al ser tan adictivo.... 
Té con azúcar, pastelitos típicos árabes... en algunas partes tienen el alcohol prohibido y ya sabe lo que pasa cuando a uno le prohiben algo...

Es otra cultura. Yo me fijé en el tema dentadura y calidad de piel, pero ignoro % de obesidad, patologías cardíacas y otras.
Si algun forero se ha pasado largas temporadas en algunos de esos países, no podrá decir.


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Dic 2015)

No me gusta cuando se ponen ejemplos de deportistas de élite, cada uno es un mundo y muchas veces las categorías o requerimientos de las normativas les hacen comer de una u otra determinada manera, no es aplicable en muchos casos, lo digo para no volvernos locos poniendo ejemplos.

Por ejemplo si os fijáis en el boxeo/MMA/K.Boxing/M.Thay, el entreno de un peso pesado, no diferirá mucho de un peso medio, welter... pero su nivel de grasa sí, el peso pesado se puede permitir unos kilitos de más (es decir su peso no les preocupa mucho siempre que rindan igual o mejor que antes)y los otros no (su peso es fundamental)

Por ejemplo aquí Fedor (uno de los mejores de todos los tiempos), peso pesado en MMA, no se le ve muy fit:





Y aquí Mayweather, un superwelter en Boxeo (uno de los mejores libra por libra de todos los tiempos, auqnue nos pese) bastante definidito:


----------



## zapatitos (17 Dic 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> No me gusta cuando se ponen ejemplos de deportistas de élite, cada uno es un mundo y muchas veces las categorías o requerimientos de las normativas les hacen comer de una u otra determinada manera, no es aplicable en muchos casos, lo digo para no volvernos locos poniendo ejemplos.
> 
> Por ejemplo si os fijáis en el boxeo/MMA/K.Boxing/M.Thay, el entreno de un peso pesado, no diferirá mucho de un peso medio, welter... pero su nivel de grasa sí, el peso pesado se puede permitir unos kilitos de más (es decir su peso no les preocupa mucho siempre que rindan igual o mejor que antes)y los otros no (su peso es fundamental)
> 
> ...



Lo del tanto por ciento de grasa es algo engañoso, una persona de 60 kilos con un 10% de grasa siempre va a parecer más definido que otra persona de 100 kilos con el mismo porcentaje. El más grande tendría que bajar 2 o 3 puntos más para parecer tan definido como el pequeño.

Saludos.


----------



## Genis Vell (18 Dic 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo del tanto por ciento de grasa es algo engañoso, una persona de 60 kilos con un 10% de grasa siempre va a parecer más definido que otra persona de 100 kilos con el mismo porcentaje. El más grande tendría que bajar 2 o 3 puntos más para parecer tan definido como el pequeño.
> 
> Saludos.



En cualquier caso me temo que Fedor debería bajar más de 3 puntitos para marcar algo que no sea panza, eso no le impdia ser el mejor en su momento.
Sin más sólo queria remarcar eso, los deportistas de élite son un mundo aparte, por necesidades, ayudas y genetica...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Dic 2015)

Ponez fotoz

A ver los resultados de cada uno

---------- Post added 18-dic-2015 at 01:41 ----------

En 20 minutos no se hace nada digno de ser llamado entrenamiento.


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Claro, como que cualquier carne o pescado se puede consumir crudo sin ningun problema.



:XX:
Sólo te puedes enfermar o morir.



Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> En cambio es enorme la lista de alimentos de origen vegetal que es imposible, por su toxicidad, tomar crudos. Alimentos concretos y variedades y grupos completos son incomestibles crudos:



Y la madera. Te has olvidado de mencionar la madera.

Lo mismo pasa con los alimentos animales, que hay "alimentos concretos y variedades y grupos completos incomestibles crudos":

- Huesos.
- Caparazones.
- Cuernos, picos y uñas.
- Pelos.

Otros son bastante asquerosos, como vísceras o sangre.

E igual que las plantas no se dejan comer, los animales tampoco. Por lo menos, a las plantas no hay que perseguirlas para cazarlas. Y luego la piel de los animales es bien dura y no puede ser atravesada, salvo la de insectos y poco más, pues con tus débiles dientes no puedes comer crudo ni las patatas que has puesto antes ni la carne cruda, cuya piel no puedes atravesar salvo que la frías primero o la desgarres con herramientas.

Y un buen mazacote de carne cruda tampoco la puedes hincar el diente, sino que necesitas tu cuchillo y tenedor... frita o cocida, porque cruda, casi que tampoco.

Y la carne cruda, una vez preparadita para que la hinques el diente, te contagiará parásitos que desearás no haber nacido e infecciones bacterianas diversas y mortíferas.

En cambio, las plantas sí quieren que nos comamos las frutas. Y además, las semillas tienen todos los nutrientes para que nazca un ser vivo completo, no como la carne, que es sólo un subconjunto de los nutrientes de un huevo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> :XX:
> Sólo te puedes enfermar o morir.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que es tios en el foro que da miedo leer...de donde has salido tu criatura. Huesos dice.

Claro que la fruta se come cruda y alguna hortaliza, pero el resto tiene substancias que hay que desactivar con la coccion para que no hagan daño.

Carne y pescado crudo se consume por toneladas, sushi, salazones, ahumados, y cruda directamente se puede consumir sin problema. Nuestro sistema digestivo la tolera perfectamente.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Dic 2015)

qbit dijo:


> :XX:
> Sólo te puedes enfermar o morir.
> 
> 
> ...



Del Director de "Los pollos de piel blindada" llega

"La carne cruda no se puede comer con nuestros débiles dientes"

Una nueva y emocionante superproducción en sus pantallas 

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Lo que hay que leer :bla:


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ponez fotoz
> 
> A ver los resultados de cada uno
> 
> ...



Busca por internet "Crossfit".


----------



## MAUSER (18 Dic 2015)

Mi entrenamiento no va más allá de 30 minutos. Antes estaba en el gimnasio tardes enteras y no valía para nada. Luego entre 45' y una hora. En la actualidad en 20 o 30 minutos de ejercicio con pesas, no descansando mas de un minuto, estoy viendo resultados.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> Mi entrenamiento no va más allá de 30 minutos. Antes estaba en el gimnasio tardes enteras y no valía para nada. Luego entre 45' y una hora. En la actualidad en 20 o 30 minutos de ejercicio con pesas, no descansando mas de un minuto, estoy viendo resultados.



Yo por ejemplo hoy he hecho 2 tabatas. Para el que no lo sepa, el tabata son 4' divididos así:
20 segundos a tope + 10 segundos de pausa. Hasta llegar a los 4'. Saldrán 8 series en total.

Tabata 1: Simplemente de planchas. Lo utilizo para calentar un poco.
Tabata 2: Unicamente de flexiones. Las 8 series haciendo flexiones. Agotador. 
He calculado aprox unas 130 flexiones en total. 

Hace un par de días hice un entrenamiento que consistió en :
16 rep de sentadilla lateral
34 abdominales semi-V
40 flexiones abiertas
24 planchas desplazamiento lateral
48 flexiones inclinadas
40 segundos de plancha
16 escaladores.
Se trataba de hacer las repeticiones lo más rápidas posibles y hacer el circuito dos veces en total.
En esos pocos minutos, casi 180 flexiones.

Mañana vuelvo a entrenar (hago 3 entrenos intensos a la semana). Intentaré que no caiga mucho de pectoral, pero algo caerá seguro.

O sea que a fin de semana, calculad lo que puedo hacer de pectoral, tanto de forma directa como indirecta.

Hace años, cuando estudiaba INEF me acuerdo que iba al gym 3 días por semana y seguí una rutina estándard:
Dia 1: pectoral + biceps
Dia 2: dorsal + triceps
Dia 3: pierna + hombro

Lo típico.
De pectoral a lo mejor terminaba haciendo 10 series de 10 repeticiones (en diferentes ejercicios.). O sea, como mucho 100 repeticiones de pectoral. 
Hacía una serie de 10 repeticiones, descansaba 1' (que a lo mejor era algo más), luego hacía 10 más y volvía a descansar... Y repeticiones nada funcionales. Todo sentadito, con el movimiento guiado de las máquinas y poco más. 

Esta semana ya llevo más de 300 flexiones y todas de forma funcional (cuando uno ya va fatigado durante el entreno es incapaz de hacer 2 flexiones iguales y eso es lo que hace esto tan valioso).

O sea, termino haciendo el triple de repeticiones y el triple de todo, pero en mucho menos tiempo. Funcionalidad + variedad + intensidad. Al dejar menos tiempo de descanso el músculo se estresa más. 

Invito a De Grapla Reloaded a intentar un tabata sólo de flexiones y a ver si le cunde más o menos que esta haciendo 10 series de 10 flexiones en el gim.
Tabata Push Ups - 4 Minute Workout - Beach-Fitness.com - YouTube


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Dic 2015)

CrossFit :XX:

CrossFit es una puta mierda y además una marca comercial


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2015)

MAUSER dijo:


> *Mi entrenamiento no va más allá de 30 minutos. Antes estaba en el gimnasio tardes enteras y no valía para nada. Luego entre 45' y una hora. En la actualidad en 20 o 30 minutos de ejercicio con pesas, no descansando mas de un minuto, estoy viendo resultados.*



Es que ahora es cuando estás entrenando bien por eso ves resultados, antes solo hacías el burro (lo de burro sin ánimo de ofender por supuesto porque el burro lo hemos hecho alguna vez todos y yo el primero) lo normal es de 30-45, a partir de los 60 minutos el cerebro pierde concentración además que la testosterona comeinza a disminuir.

Yo a veces suelo entrenar dos veces al día si tengo tiempo pero nunca pasando de los 40 minutos y entreno todos los días, raro que falle uno. Pero claro yo llevo entrenando de los años 80 y lo que yo haga no se lo aconsejo a nadie.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2015 at 15:59 ----------




Genis Vell dijo:


> *En cualquier caso me temo que Fedor debería bajar más de 3 puntitos para marcar algo que no sea panza, eso no le impdia ser el mejor en su momento.
> Sin más sólo queria remarcar eso, los deportistas de élite son un mundo aparte, por necesidades, ayudas y genetica...*



Yo también quería remarcar eso, es más fácil definir un tío pequeñito que uno grande.

Saludos.


----------



## lewis (18 Dic 2015)

Qué opináis de los alimentos que producen flatulencias, no sé si será que ahora como más deprisa al no tomar pan pero llevo una racha buena sobre todo con coliflores, repollos, etc. ¿Si producen gases es mejor dejarlos de comer o combatirlos con alguna tisana?, ¿Si producen gases quiere decir que no los digerimos bien,¿no?. Gracias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Dic 2015)

lewis dijo:


> Qué opináis de los alimentos que producen flatulencias, no sé si será que ahora como más deprisa al no tomar pan pero llevo una racha buena sobre todo con coliflores, repollos, etc. ¿Si producen gases es mejor dejarlos de comer o combatirlos con alguna tisana?, ¿Si producen gases quiere decir que no los digerimos bien,¿no?. Gracias.



No te sabria decir. A mi me ha pasado al contrario al eliminar pan esos alimentos flatulentos dejaron de serlo. Supongo que no los mezclas con ningun tipo de cereal ni ninguna fuente de azucar o lacteo?

La mezcla si los suele hacer flatulentos ya que los fermenta


----------



## Qui (19 Dic 2015)

Acabo de ver el documental Fed Up y habla básicamente de lo mismo que este hilo. Sólo se centra en el azúcar pero uno entiende cual es el problema de manera clara (o quizá es que yo ya esté concienciado). Lo recomiendo encarecidamente. Yo lo he visto en Netflix aunque supongo que estará también por ahí.
Yo ya llevo algo más de trece kilos perdidos desde mediados de septiembre. Ahora en navidades seguro que habrá excesos y a partir de enero toda la familia dejaremos harinas y azúcar. Quiero que mis hijos estén sanos y eliminando esto además de los procesados (ya comemos todo hecho en casa) creo que habremos dado un gran paso.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2015)

lewis dijo:


> *Qué opináis de los alimentos que producen flatulencias, no sé si será que ahora como más deprisa al no tomar pan pero llevo una racha buena sobre todo con coliflores, repollos, etc. ¿Si producen gases es mejor dejarlos de comer o combatirlos con alguna tisana?, ¿Si producen gases quiere decir que no los digerimos bien,¿no?. Gracias.*



La coliflor tiene fama de producir muchas flatulencias. Lo que tienes que hacer es añadir la coliflor, similares u otros como las legumbres en pequeñas cantidades al principio e irlo aumentando poco a poco para que el estómago se acostumbre. Y por supuesto masticarlos muy bien, si dices que lo comes muy deprisa probablemente por ahí venga tu problema.

Si no se te va así prueba con alguna infusión después de la comida como el anís, manzanilla o hierbabuena. Y si ni aún masticando bien y tomando una infusión se te va entonces es que eres uno de esos escasos que tienen más problemas de los normales para digerir los polisacáridos de la coliflor y similares.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Dic 2015)

Qui dijo:


> (ya comemos todo hecho en casa) creo que habremos dado un gran paso.



Esto es lo principal, al margen de quitar el azúcar y la harina por completo de tu dieta: Comerlo todo hecho por ti. En casa no entra nada precocinado desde hace más de 10 años. 

Mis hijos tienen 21 y 16 años. el mayor está en una unidad del ejército bastante exigente físicamente y toma un bocata por la mañana y a menudo raciones de combate. La pequeña no todos los días y pasta esporádicamente. Si lo van aprendiendo en casa, luego les será más fácil.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Dic 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Esto es lo principal, al margen de quitar el azúcar y la harina por completo de tu dieta: Comerlo todo hecho por ti. En casa no entra nada precocinado desde hace más de 10 años.
> 
> Mis hijos tienen 21 y 16 años. el mayor está en una unidad del ejército bastante exigente físicamente y toma un bocata por la mañana y a menudo raciones de combate. La pequeña no todos los días y pasta esporádicamente. Si lo van aprendiendo en casa, luego les será más fácil.



aquí es donde te equivocas y están extrapolando lo que te sienta bien a ti a otras personas, con lo que equiparas dieta sana con dieta baja en carbohidratos.

Repito que epidemiológicamente es mucho más fácil que a una persona le siente bien una dieta alta en carbos (60% para arriba) a largo plazo que lo contrario.

Una cosa es no comer alimentos procesados y otra comer una dieta baja en carbohidratos. 

A ver cómo les va en su vida más adelante a tus hijos, porque ya están siendo adoctrinados para que excluyan una opción alimentaria científicamente válida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aquí es donde te equivocas y están extrapolando lo que te sienta bien a ti a otras personas, con lo que equiparas dieta sana con dieta baja en carbohidratos.
> 
> Repito que epidemiológicamente es mucho más fácil que a una persona le siente bien una dieta alta en carbos (60% para arriba) a largo plazo que lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Referencia algun estudio donde quede claro que eso es cierto. Alguno donde se comparen dos poblaciones rurales una con consumo elevado de hidratos y otro con consumo elevado de proteinas y grasa. 

Sabes perfectamente que no existe tal estudio ni tal evidencia cientifica, y sigues mintiendo descaradamente.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aquí es donde te equivocas y están extrapolando lo que te sienta bien a ti a otras personas, con lo que equiparas dieta sana con dieta baja en carbohidratos.
> 
> Repito que epidemiológicamente es mucho más fácil que a una persona le siente bien una dieta alta en carbos (60% para arriba) a largo plazo que lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Por cortesía no he contestado a nada de lo que escribes. Abstente de incluir la educacion de mis hijos en tus comentarios.

Gracias.


----------



## Genis Vell (21 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aquí es donde te equivocas y están extrapolando lo que te sienta bien a ti a otras personas, con lo que equiparas dieta sana con dieta baja en carbohidratos.
> 
> Repito que epidemiológicamente es mucho más fácil que a una persona le siente bien una dieta alta en carbos (60% para arriba) a largo plazo que lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Han dicho los dos, tanto Antonio, como Qui quitar "harinas y azúcar", no los carbos, no ha dicho que quite frutas, verduras, legumbres, patatas, arroz...
Estas obsesionado, nadie se va a morir por no tomar harina de trigo/maíz y azúcar, de hecho lo más seguro es que mejoren.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2015)

varios foreros ya han manifestado explícitamente que lo mejor para el ser humano, en general, es decir, para la mayoría, es una dieta más bien baja en carbohidratos o directamente baja en carbohidratos (el estado crónico de cetosis es lo más mejor), así que leyendo el hilo es lo normal hacerse la idea de la dieta de los foreros o sus conocidos cuando se expresan de determinadas formas.


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung, el lobby del cereal.

Macho se te ve demasiado el plumero.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> varios foreros ya han manifestado explícitamente que lo mejor para el ser humano, en general, es decir, para la mayoría, es una dieta más bien baja en carbohidratos o directamente baja en carbohidratos (el estado crónico de cetosis es lo más mejor), así que leyendo el hilo es lo normal hacerse la idea de la dieta de los foreros o sus conocidos cuando se expresan de determinadas formas.



Me gustaria saber quien ha dicho eso. Al menos los que mas estamos escribiendo en el hilo no.

Te sobran unos cuantos cromosomas hamijo.

Pd. Sigo esperando ese estudio sobre dos poblaciones rurales, cuasivegana vs omnivora...ejem.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Sunwukung, el lobby del cereal.
> 
> Macho se te ve demasiado el plumero.



qué lobby alma de cántaro si el 80% del cereal producido en el mundo se lo comen los animales que se van a consumir como carne.

lobby vegano, lobby del cereal :XX:

vaya flipados, dime cuántos veganos hay en el mundo o cuántas personas no consideran esencial la carne para las proteínas, la leche para el calcio, etc, etc, etc

Con una dieta con un 20% de proteínas y hasta un 40% de grasas pocos carbohidratos consume la gente, y no precisamente cereal puro.

Ya he dicho que la harina RANCIA sí es un alimento de inferior calidad, pero la harina FRESCA es lo mismo que el cereal de origen y sólo es un problema en determinadas circunstancias.

Lo que sí existe es el lobby carnista, no quieren que la gente deje de consumir la enorme cantidad de carne, pescado, lácteos y huevos que ha empezado ha consumir hace pocas décadas en los países desarrollados.


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Dic 2015)

Claro, el ser humano ha empezado a consumir carne, huevos y pescado hace nada no?

Pareces jn multi de Nico


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Claro, el ser humano ha empezado a consumir carne, huevos y pescado hace nada no?
> 
> Pareces jn multi de Nico



que ilu, creo que es la primer vez que me acusan de ser un multi de alguien, además de un CM, aunque muy divertido y ocurrente.

Lo que he dicho tienen entre nada y cero que ver con lo que dices.

Basta ver las estadísticas, en la mayoría de los lugares, el comer lácteos, huevos y carne o pescado TODOS los días en TODAS las comidas si quieren, es algo que ha ocurrido hace unas pocas décadas.

Antes se consumía un promedio de cuatro veces menos de carne, y así con todos los productos animales en casi todas partes, y digo casi, por supuesto había quien tenía a mano queso o carne todos los días (por ejemplo los ricos), y normalmente padecían las consecuencias a largo plazo correspondientes.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (22 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que ilu, creo que es la primer vez que me acusan de ser un multi de alguien, además de un CM, aunque muy divertido y ocurrente.
> 
> Lo que he dicho tienen entre nada y cero que ver con lo que dices.
> 
> ...



Cuando dices antes a que te refieres, pincipio del siglo XX, finales del XIX las hambrunas de la edad media?

Mira que eres cortito de miras Suwus.::


Hay que alejarse mucho en el tiempo para poder comparar modos de vida y alimentaciones lejos de los factores sociales de la civilizacion, o fijarse en sociedades que todavia viven o vivian hace pocas generaciones lejos de la distorsion que provoca la civilizacion en cuanto a alimentacuon se refiere.

Hay datos que nos dan a entender que la longevidad no depende tanto de la mayor o menor proporcion de carne o cereales, y mucho de lo natural o procesado que sea su dieta, y el contacto que tengan con la dieta occidental, ergo procesada.

Aqui tienes varios ejemplos:
- EL MUNDO | Suplemento cronica 554 - Llegar a viejo sin probar la verdura

Ahi tienes ejemplos de culturas que toman a diario todo eso que dices que es de hace cuatro dias. No te cansas de escribir tonterias.

Es mejor o peor, no lo se, pero tu tampoco porque no hay ningun estudio serio ni lo habra, porque la dieta occidental se ha metido en todas partes.

El ejemplo mas claro es el de los esquimales, fue empezar a consumir alimentos occidentales y empeorar su salud. Hay ejemplos de poblaciones longevas tanto en pueblos carnivoros como muy basados en vegetales y cereales (sin procesar).

O presentas un estudio que compare culturas ancestrales con los dos tipos de alimentacion o comete el Owned de una puñetera vez. Como ya sabras no hay tal estudio.::


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Dic 2015)

pones un ejemplo anecdótico como el de Carrillo y el tabaco y el cortito soy yo :cook: 

paso de poner las referencias por enésima vez, ahí van las palabras clave y quien tenga la mínima honestidad (o acceso a una base de datos como scopus), que busque las publicaciones científicas correspondientes y haga números: 

Blue zones, china study, publicaciones de principios del siglo XX comparando dietas y salud de diferentes pueblos.

Ala, a cascala.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2015 at 01:24 ----------

pd, En España hasta los años 60 o 70 del siglo pasado se consumía hasta cuatro veces menos cantidad de carne.

El que quiera que busque las estadísticas.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (23 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pones un ejemplo anecdótico como el de Carrillo y el tabaco y el cortito soy yo :cook:
> 
> paso de poner las referencias por enésima vez, ahí van las palabras clave y quien tenga la mínima honestidad (o acceso a una base de datos como scopus), que busque las publicaciones científicas correspondientes y haga números:
> 
> ...



SI, sigues poniendo las mismas mierdas de referencias aunque no sea lo que te he pedido.


> It looked at mortality rates from cancer and other chronic diseases from 1973–75 in 65 counties in China; the data was correlated with 1983–84 dietary surveys and blood work from 100 people in each county



Un estudio de dos sociedades tradicionales que te cagas (ironia), de finales del siglo XX y encima se ha hinchado a venderlo en el 2013 el tal Campbell. Y comparando los niveles de la china rural con los de la america actual, cuna de los donuts, los vatidos y la Coca cola.

A ver si sabes leer, comparacion de dos comunidades con alimentacion tradicional nada occidentalizada...DONDE HAY UN ESTUDIO DE ESTO?

Comparar la china rural con los comedoritos usanos es hacer el ridiculo. SUWUS DEJA DE HACER EL RIDICULO.

Tu mierdastudio solo hace que confirmar lo que estamos diciendo en este hilo que la comida procesada, que se basa en harinas y azucares, es pura mierda. 

Para nada demuestra que ser vegano sea mas sano. Ahi tienes ejemplos de otros pueblos con dietas altas en productos animales y estan sanisimos. ESTUDIOS COMPARANDO ESTO NO HAY.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Dic 2015)

pero que comparar, analfabestia, si no entiendes ni lo que escribes.

Se compara las dietas de un grupo genéticamente homogéneo (en el china study hay varios grupos humanos con distintas dietas) para una multitud de variables y se encuentran correlaciones lineales entre incidencia de determinado tipo de enfermedades y el porcentaje de determinado tipo de alimentos en la dieta, fin de la historia.

En ninguno de esos grupos se consumía Coca-Cola ni nada parecido, ni comida rápida, ni aceites. 

Con esa capacidad de comprensión ni aunque te hubieras leído el estudio dejarías de decir tantas tonterías. 

Dije que no voy a poner enlaces que ya puse (perdiendo tiempo en buscarlos), es mentira que los pueblos con dietas altas en productos animales estuvieran sanos, ni esquimales, ni masai (que luego resulta que comían menos de lo que se pensaba), ni otros pueblos.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (23 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero que comparar, analfabestia, si no entiendes ni lo que escribes.
> 
> Se compara las dietas de un grupo genéticamente homogéneo (en el china study hay varios grupos humanos con distintas dietas) para una multitud de variables y se encuentran correlaciones lineales entre incidencia de determinado tipo de enfermedades y el porcentaje de determinado tipo de alimentos en la dieta, fin de la historia.
> 
> ...



Pero como eres tan mentiroso Suwus. A ver si el que no se lo ha leido eres tu.

Este es el texto de Pubmed QUE TU MISMO LINKASTE. Como diria el Sr Ayn, una referencia primaria.


Spoiler



Diet, lifestyle, and the etiology of coronary artery disease: the Cornell China study.
Campbell TC1, Parpia B, Chen J.
Author information
Abstract
Investigators collected and analyzed mortality data for >50 diseases, including 7 different cancers, from 65 counties and 130 villages in rural mainland China. Blood, urine, food samples, and detailed dietary data were collected from 50 adults in each village and analyzed for a variety of nutritional, viral, hormonal, and toxic chemical factors. In rural China, fat intake was less than half that in the United States, and fiber intake was 3 times higher. Animal protein intake was very low, only about 10% of the US intake. Mean serum total cholesterol was 127 mg/dL in rural China versus 203 mg/dL for adults aged 20-74 years in the United States. Coronary artery disease mortality was 16.7-fold greater for US men and 5.6-fold greater for US women than for their Chinese counterparts. The combined coronary artery disease mortality rates for both genders in rural China were inversely associated with the frequency of intake of green vegetables and plasma erythrocyte monounsaturated fatty acids, but positively associated with a combined index of salt intake plus urinary sodium and plasma apolipoprotein B. These apolipoproteins, in turn, are positively associated with animal protein intake and the frequency of meat intake and inversely associated with plant protein, legume, and light-colored vegetable intake. Rates of other diseases were also correlated with dietary factors. There was no evidence of a threshold beyond which further benefits did not accrue with increasing proportions of plant-based foods in the diet.





> En ninguno de esos grupos se consumía Coca-Cola ni nada parecido, ni comida rápida, ni aceites. ::
> 
> NIGUNO??
> 
> ...



Y esto que mierda es? lo dicen bien claro en el texto.
- in rural China, fat intake was less than half that in the *United States*.
- Animal protein intake was very low, only about 10% of the *US intake*.
- Mean serum total cholesterol was 127 mg/dL in rural China versus 203 mg/dL for adults aged 20-74 years in the *United States*
- Coronary artery disease mortality was 16.7-fold greater for *US men *and 5.6-fold greater for *US women* than for their Chinese counterparts

Pero que tio mas mentiroso y manipulador. Este es el texto de tu mierdo studio. Se compara todo con la poblacion NORTEAMERICANA, ni tendencias ni hostias. Venga ahora me cuentas que entiendes tu por poblacion de UNITED STATES???

Y estamos hablando de un estudio de los años 70-80 no hay mas vuelta de hoja, consumidores de Cocacola, vatidos, donuts, hamburguesas y todo lo que te de la gana en una sociedad industrializada.

Pero claro comparan alimentaciones y niveles en las analiticas pero aqui solo cuenta que coman brocoli o chuleton de buey... joder que hay que ser muy imbecil para tratar de colar esto.:ouch:

Venga a ver por donde sales ahora.:XX:


----------



## Registrador (23 Dic 2015)

Os recomiendo no perder el tiempo con Sunwukung. Con ignorar su imbecilidad basta.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Dic 2015)

mira que eres imbécil, dentro del estudio original, y lo explica muy bien Campbell en el libro de divulgación, están los datos de grupos EN LA MISMA CHINA (te miras las estadísticas de consumo de coca cola en China en 1980, incluso hoy es bien baja) en las que se observaron esa misma correlación lineal entre el consumo de alimentos de origen animal y mayor proporción de enfermedades de afluencia.

Es lógico que luego hagan la comparación con la población de los estados unidos, porque además es que hay estudios de INTERVENCIÓN en los que consiguen revertir determinadas enfermedades con cambios específicos, aparte de los modelos animales y otros metaestudios.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (23 Dic 2015)

Un pequeño reportaje muy esclarecedor:

China encabeza consumo de trigo | Diario El Ciudadano y la Gente

El gigante asiático se convirtió en el mayor productor mundial a principios de los años 80

Tradicionalmente, China no tenía una participación destacada en el comercio del cereal panadero.

En su último reporte de estimaciones de oferta y demanda, el Departamento de Agricultura estadounidense incrementó hasta 8,5 millones de toneladas su estimación de importaciones de China.


El portal de noticias de El Salvador

Esas naciones son China, India, Indonesia, Egipto y Brasil, donde unos mil millones de sus habitantes tienen sobrepeso.
Como consecuencia, explica el estudio, se ha detectado un incremento enorme de algunos tipos de cáncer, diabetes, problemas circulatorios y cardiacos, que suponen una enorme presión en los sistemas de salud.

Esto ocurre a medida que los hábitos alimenticios de los países en desarrollo se van acercando a los de los países desarrollados, en los que predomina un mayor consumo de azúcar, alimentos industrializados y grasas de origen animal.

En el análisis por países, la tasa de sobrepeso y obesidad casi se duplicó en China y México, y aumentó un tercio en Sudáfrica desde 1980. 

Según la ODI, esos países cambiaron sus dietas a base de cereales y granos por un consumo mayor de grasas, azúcar y productos animales.



Pongo estos datos sin sacar conclusiones. Estan claras las conclusiones oficiales sobre las causas.

La pregunta es si el analisis es acertado, se podria contestar haciendose varias preguntas:

Ese consumo tradicional de granos y cereales tiene alguna similitud con el actual consumo de trigo, evidentemente en forma de harinas refinadas?

Hay sociedades con alto consumo tradicional de productos animales (que consumiesen poco o nada procesado) y elevadas tasas de obesidad?

Mayor consumo de azúcar, alimentos industrializados y grasas de origen animal. Porque se equiparan estos tres factores?

Aumento de cancer, diabetes y problemas cardiovasculares. Estas enfermedades tan distintas pueden tener el mismo origen, ya que su incremento va parejo?


Ahi lo dejo y que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## capital tali (24 Dic 2015)

El exceso de azúcar en sangre "permanente"provoca que el páncreas se agote dando como resultado diabetes. El exceso de azúcar en sangre provoca que esta fermente y se transforme en ácido. Este ácido corroe por donde pasa, provocando daños en las arterias y posibles infartos. La acumulación de restos orgánicos provocados por el ácido y el azúcar en sangre son el caldo de cultivo perfecto para desarrollar hongos, y quizás, solo quizás el cáncer sea un hongo.

Calopez, ¡sububforo de salud ya!


----------



## Luizmi (24 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung, estoy leyendo que al igual hay zonas/grupos donde la gente tiene más tolerancia a los lácteos, pasa lo mismo con muchos alimentos de origen vegetal, al parecer la conversión de beta-caroteno de las zanahorias en vitamina A varía muchísimo de persona en persona, así como la correcta asimilación de almidones (arroz, patata, etc), que según parece dependen de unas enzimas que tenemos en la saliva, la gente que tiene pocas de estas enzimas procesa peor estos almidones y tiene niveles más altos de azucar/insulina en sangre por más tiempo, siendo más propensos a engordar y seguramente a contraer en el futuro enfermedades.
(del tema del almidón hay un estudio, si lo encuentro luego lo pongo).

O sea, una dieta alta en carbohidratos puede ser buena para cierta gente pero tal vez no para toda, otro tanto para las dietas altas en grasa/colesterol, cada uno tendrá que sacar sus propias conclusiones de lo que le va bien o mal.


----------



## Diliana (24 Dic 2015)

Que pesadito el Sr. Sunwukung ... Con todo el cariño posible, ¿por qué no abre un hilo paralelo y nos deja aquí vivir la vida?

A lo que iba, ¿qué estrategia vais a tomar para sobrevivir a la navidad? Yo ya me he tenido que saltar algunas veces las pautas (comida empresa, comida amigos, cena amigos, ...) y me encuentro mal. 

¿Me lanzo a hacer ayunos? Por ejemplo, hoy me salto la dieta (no creo que pueda hacer palodieta en casa de unos amigos, no tomaré alcohol ni harinas, pero azúcar va a a caer fijo), y he pensado el 26 de hacer ayuno. 

¿Cómo hacéis vosotros?

Chicos, muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones. Este hilo es oro, me ha ayudado mucho. He descubierto todo lo que me sienta mal y la ruta que debo tomar en temas alimentarios en el futuro.

Gracias Burbumoris.


----------



## stockman (24 Dic 2015)

una duda señores, la avena y el arroz integral estarian permitidos? (Entiendo que no y que lo ideal seria tirar a base de patatas/moniatos y fruta/verdura).

Por cierto, que opinais de la alimentacion segun el grupo sanguineo?


----------



## capital tali (24 Dic 2015)

Después de un atracón lo mas sano es no volver a comer hasta que no lo hagas de verdad con ganas. Si eso incluye ayunar 12-16 o 24 horas, pues se ayuna y punto. Infinitamente mas sano que comer son ganas después de harto, a pesar de lo que digan abuelas, madres, novias y resto de conocidos.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Dic 2015)

Diliana dijo:


> Que pesadito el Sr. Sunwukung ... Con todo el cariño posible, ¿por qué no abre un hilo paralelo y nos deja aquí vivir la vida?
> 
> A lo que iba, ¿qué estrategia vais a tomar para sobrevivir a la navidad? Yo ya me he tenido que saltar algunas veces las pautas (comida empresa, comida amigos, cena amigos, ...) y me encuentro mal.
> 
> ...



Si has ido comiendo algo parecido a la paleo en los últimos tiempos, no pasa nada por tener un par de atracones. Lo normal es que te sientas algo mal. Pero nada que no se cure con un ayuno de varias horas (en este caso, los míos van de 18-24 horas). A nivel de incremento de peso, no lo deberías notar.

Pese a todo eso: lo que voy a hacer yo esta noche:
- Jamón del bueno a tutiplén. Gambas y langostinos a reventar. Paleo 100% ::
De primero habrá pastel de verduras, alguna tortilla de algo "raro". O sea, paleo.
Y tb alguna tostadita con paté y con otras cosas. Aquí me contendré un poco, puesto que no tengo parangón y voy tostada arriba, tostada abajo. Por eso le voy a hinchar el diente antes a las verduras y jamon y tortilla.

Postre: no soy muy de turron, así que por ahí no voy a pecar. Habrá alguna macedonia así que perfecto.

Mañana:
Cabrito al horno (vengo de una familia de carniceros así que no problem). CAbrito con peras. De primero ensaladas y tostadas con paté.
De postres, idem que hoy.

Tengo suerte que en mi familia se come bien, así que no sufro. Por tanto, a mi , estas fechas no me pasan factura.

Intenta comer todo lo que puedas de jamón, tortillas, marisco, carne buena. Básate en eso. Luego si hay alguna fritura o algun postre con 4 kilos de azúcar, no pasará nada.
A fin de cuentas, fíjate que lo paleo en una comida, suele ser lo predominante.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (24 Dic 2015)

No es tan complicado. En cualquier cena navideña, no faltan mariscos y carne. Seguro que alguna ensalada tambien. Te pones hasta el culo de cochinillo o cordero y pasas de pan y rebozados. 

Con esta sencilla norma increible las buenas digestiones. Si abusas de algo que sea del vino. Ni Dios va a notar que estas comiendo paleostyle.

Los dulces navideños son mas problematicos. Es tocar el azucar y yo al menos me hincho. Procuro pillar solo un poco de turron que debera ser huevo, miel y almendra, pero hoy en dia le añaden azucar. Alguno artesanal he conseguido algun año.

Si te lo saltas todo nada como un poco de ayuno cuando pasen fiestas.


----------



## Comparador (24 Dic 2015)

Me he encontrao por casualidad con este hilo. Y manifiesto que:
"Habiendo dejado de comer pan, eliminar en todo lo posible el azúcar y no comer patatas fritas...he adelgazado 10 kilos en ná!"
Y que
ya no me tiro pedos.
Un saludo al foro.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (27 Dic 2015)

Llevo unos días comiendo carbos y, además de que los dolores de cabeza han vuelto, me he sentido como "mareado" cuando he comido demasiados hidratos... ¿a alguien le ha pasado esto??

A partir de el 2 de enero vuelvo a las andadas.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Dic 2015)

Suprimido dijo:


> Llevo unos días comiendo carbos y, además de que los dolores de cabeza han vuelto, me he sentido como "mareado" cuando he comido demasiados hidratos... ¿a alguien le ha pasado esto??
> 
> A partir de el 2 de enero vuelvo a las andadas.



Esto es parecido a lo que dicen las golfingers de los negros: quien prueba a vivir sin harinas y azúcares no vuelve a tomar harinas y azúcares.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (27 Dic 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Esto es parecido a lo que dicen las golfingers de los negros: quien prueba a vivir sin harinas y azúcares no vuelve a tomar harinas y azúcares.



Llevo unos 2 años y medio con dieta muy baja en hidratos, a épocas cetogénica, pero con los eventos sociales de navidades siempre acaba cayendo algo de hidratos.

El peor día fue para la comida de departamento: tapas guarras de primero (fritos, rebozados, tostadas, etc.), arroz de segundo, postre, vino y copa. Demasiado para mi cuerpo. Acabé vomitando la comida y todo. 

Para Nochebuena, Navidad y Sant Esteve lo he llevado mejor porqué ya estaba escarmentado, y he comido más de lo que podia y menos de lo que no podia (por ejemplo, de canelones comí todo excepto la pasta), nada de alcohol y de postre turrones pocos, tronco de navidad sí pero solo la nata no el bizcocho, de la macedonia solo la fruta, etc.


----------



## Indignado (27 Dic 2015)

Suprimido dijo:


> Llevo unos 2 años y medio con dieta muy baja en hidratos, a épocas cetogénica, pero con los eventos sociales de navidades siempre acaba cayendo algo de hidratos.



A eso se le llama recarga de hidratos  , al llevar una alimentación alta en grasas durante bastante tiempo incluso es positivo que de vez en cuando nuestro pancreas cree picos de insulina .


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Dic 2015)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> No es tan complicado. En cualquier cena navideña, no faltan mariscos y carne. Seguro que alguna ensalada tambien. Te pones hasta el culo de cochinillo o cordero y pasas de pan y rebozados.
> 
> Con esta sencilla norma increible las buenas digestiones. Si abusas de algo que sea del vino. Ni Dios va a notar que estas comiendo paleostyle.
> 
> ...



claro, lo que te hincha de los turrones el azúcar, te hincha una cucharada o dos de azúcar sola?



Suprimido dijo:


> *Llevo unos días comiendo carbos y, además de que los dolores de cabeza han vuelto,* me he sentido como "mareado" cuando he comido demasiados hidratos... ¿a alguien le ha pasado esto??
> 
> A partir de el 2 de enero vuelvo a las andadas.





Suprimido dijo:


> Llevo unos 2 años y medio *con dieta muy baja en hidratos, a épocas cetogénica, pero con los eventos sociales de navidades siempre acaba cayendo algo de hidratos.*
> 
> El peor día fue para la comida de departamento: tapas guarras de primero (fritos, rebozados, tostadas, etc.), arroz de segundo, postre, vino y copa. Demasiado para mi cuerpo. Acabé vomitando la comida y todo.
> 
> Para Nochebuena, Navidad y Sant Esteve lo he llevado mejor porqué ya estaba escarmentado, y he comido más de lo que podia y menos de lo que no podia (por ejemplo, de canelones comí todo excepto la pasta), nada de alcohol y de postre turrones pocos, tronco de navidad sí pero solo la nata no el bizcocho, de la macedonia solo la fruta, etc.





Indignado dijo:


> A eso se le llama *recarga de hidratos  , al llevar una alimentación alta en grasas* durante bastante tiempo incluso es positivo que de vez en cuando nuestro pancreas cree picos de insulina .




el título del hilo debería ser comer menos carbos y seguir una dieta alta en grasas y alimentos de origen animal.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (27 Dic 2015)

No me he leído las 147 páginas todavía así que no sé si alguien habrá puesto algo parecido, pero aqui os dejo esto.

En caso de antojos, alternativas sanas: CÃ³mo interpretar quÃ© necesita nuestro cuerpo en cada antojo | Notas | La BioguÃ­a


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Dic 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, lo que te hincha de los turrones el azúcar, te hincha una cucharada o dos de azúcar sola?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, me hincha cualquier cosa que lleve azucar, incluso algun Te preparado que me lo trajeron azucarado sin pedirlo y no solo me hincho, fue una patada en el estomago.

Llamalo como quieras yo me hincho a verduras, frutos secos, cacao y aceite de oliva, que no me suena muy animal.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Dic 2015)

Joder sunwukung qué pena das


----------



## zapatitos (28 Dic 2015)

Suprimido dijo:


> *Llevo unos días comiendo carbos y, además de que los dolores de cabeza han vuelto, me he sentido como "mareado" cuando he comido demasiados hidratos... ¿a alguien le ha pasado esto??
> 
> A partir de el 2 de enero vuelvo a las andadas.*



Si es lo que me imagino, subidón de azúcar acentuado por estar "desintoxicado" mucha producción de insulina para paliarlo y la posterior hipoglucemia que según el tipo de carbos y la cantidad puede ser más leve o más severo. Es típico, en deporte lo llaman la pájara y el Perico Delgado lo llamaba el tío del mazo. La forma de no tenerlo es comer algo equilibrado que estabilice el nivel de glucosa 30-60 después de una comida alta en carbos.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Dic 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si es lo que me imagino, subidón de azúcar acentuado por estar "desintoxicado" mucha producción de insulina para paliarlo y la posterior hipoglucemia que según el tipo de carbos y la cantidad puede ser más leve o más severo. Es típico, en deporte lo llaman la pájara y el Perico Delgado lo llamaba el tío del mazo. La forma de no tenerlo es comer algo equilibrado que estabilice el nivel de glucosa 30-60 después de una comida alta en carbos.
> 
> Saludos.



Es curioso como funciona el cuerpo. 

Yo estuve como seis meses sin catar ni un gramo de harina y azucar, pero ademas tampoco patatas, y arroz solo un dia a la semana.

Cuando vi que pasaba la raya que me habia propuesto y seguia adelgazando meti un dia bocata y otro patatas. Con ese simple cambio recupere 3-4 kilos de los 17 que habia perdido y ahi me quede.

Que alguien me diga que puede suponer en calorias ese cambio en toda una semana.

Digan lo que digan el tema de contar calorias falla directamente de base.

Los primeros bocatas eran digestiones pesadas, ahora ya no noto ese efecto, pero el azucar es dolor de estomago y tripa, mi cuerpo directamente se queja cuando pillo un dulce navideño, y el Te dulzacho que comentaba casi me hace potar. Lo de la desintoxicacion es muy real.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (28 Dic 2015)

Ahora estoy experimentando con un medidor de glucemia para saber exactamente como me afectan los hidratos. Ya pondré los resultados de 2-3 días seguidos con lo que he comido de hidratos, y lo compararé con la dieta ceto que empezaré el 2 de enero.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2015 at 20:16 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Si es lo que me imagino, subidón de azúcar acentuado por estar "desintoxicado" mucha producción de insulina para paliarlo y la posterior hipoglucemia que según el tipo de carbos y la cantidad puede ser más leve o más severo. Es típico, en deporte lo llaman la pájara y el Perico Delgado lo llamaba el tío del mazo. La forma de no tenerlo es comer algo equilibrado que estabilice el nivel de glucosa 30-60 después de una comida alta en carbos.
> 
> Saludos.



Más que mareo de bajón de glucosa era un colocón como intoxicación. Lo pasé fatal. Ahora me he pillado las tiras reactivas para ver si realmente tuve un pico exagerado de glc y mi cuerpo simplemente se purgó.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es curioso como funciona el cuerpo.
> 
> *Yo estuve como seis meses sin catar ni un gramo de harina y azucar, pero ademas tampoco patatas, y arroz solo un dia a la semana.
> 
> ...



Retención de líquidos por los carbos y el sodio, los carbos retienen unos 4 gr de agua por gramo y el sodio unos 5, cuando sigues una dieta baja en carbos que además no suele ser alta en sodio pues pierdes líquidos del cuerpo. Si vuelves a meter carbos y sodio vuelves a recuperar líquidos, eso es normal.

Yo no lo suelo hacer lo de contar las calorías primero porque ya de tantos años controlo bien a ojo cuanto pesa más o menos cada comida y segundo porque es fácil obsesionarse si estás todo el día con la basculita mirando lo que pesa todo. A no ser que seas un modelo o alguien que vive de su cuerpo y tenga que vigilar al dedillo lo que come pues no se para qué ser tan estricto.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2015 at 00:15 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> *Más que mareo de bajón de glucosa era un colocón como intoxicación. Lo pasé fatal. Ahora me he pillado las tiras reactivas para ver si realmente tuve un pico exagerado de glc y mi cuerpo simplemente se purgó.*



Entonces a lo mejor es que realmente te colocas con el azúcar y no es broma. El azúcar tiene efectos euforizantes y vigorizantes por eso tanta gente se engancha a los dulces porque les da felicidad y si dices que llevabas tiempo con una dieta baja en carbos y de repente te estás metiendo bastantes de golpe es fácil que te pegue un subidón que es similar al de las anfetas o la coca aunque bastante más suave salvo que estés tomando azúcar común que es realmente una droga y funciona como tal. 

Tomo carbos es un dato muy vago para saber lo que te pasa sin saber que tipo de carbos y cuanta cantidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Dic 2015)

zapatitos dijo:


> Retención de líquidos por los carbos y el sodio, los carbos retienen unos 4 gr de agua por gramo y el sodio unos 5, cuando sigues una dieta baja en carbos que además no suele ser alta en sodio pues pierdes líquidos del cuerpo. Si vuelves a meter carbos y sodio vuelves a recuperar líquidos, eso es normal.
> 
> Yo no lo suelo hacer lo de contar las calorías primero porque ya de tantos años controlo bien a ojo cuanto pesa más o menos cada comida y segundo porque es fácil obsesionarse si estás todo el día con la basculita mirando lo que pesa todo. A no ser que seas un modelo o alguien que vive de su cuerpo y tenga que vigilar al dedillo lo que come pues no se para qué ser tan estricto.
> 
> ...



Pongamos por delante que cada metabolismo es un mundo, pero como ya hemos comentado en otros post pesa bastante mas el factor de la resistencia a la insulina y el mecanismo asociado que acumula grasa.

Es una apreciacion muy personal sacada de mi propia experiencia y quiza extrapolable en mayor o menor medida a todos los metabolismos.

Sin esos picos de insulina preocuparse de las calorias en un amplio limite es innecesario.

Ojo no digo que la cantidad de ingesta no pueda suponer un incremento de peso, pero que tiene que ser muy superior para que ese peso aumente si le negamos al cuerpo esos picos de insulina.

Al menos en mi caso es asi, con pequeños aumentos de calorias si estas proceden de hidratos con alto IG, el incremento de peso es notable.

Al contrario, si elimino totalmente esos picos con calorias muy similares, adelgazo mas alla de lo que seria de esperar.


----------



## Johnny Drama (29 Dic 2015)

Buenas.
Yo tras 10 días de "vacaciones" en los que he comido de todo (Muchos hidratos, pan, turrones....) he ganado 2,5 kgs!!!

Ayer volví con las verduras, carne, etc... Pero me parece que Nochevieja y Año Nuevo volveré a las andadas...


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Dic 2015)

Veo que no soy el único al que los panes, y demás harinas le provocan una reacción rara en el cuerpo.

Al igual que el forero, a mi me empieza a doler la barriga y me pega un subidon de euforia que te cagas y después como es normal, me estampo contra "el muro".

Aparte he notado y no se que es, como al poco rato de haber comido algo de esto, la misma sensación en el estomago a cuando se traga mucha agua en la playa, como una sensación "fría" en la barriga.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Dic 2015)

Creo que gran parte del aumento de peso "rápido" que se ve al tomar de pronto azúcares etc. durante algunos días, es por retención de líquido, ya que para almacenar glucógeno en el músculo, el cuerpo necesita almacenar agua.

Claro que esto pasaría siempre que se aumente la proporción de hidratos de carbono sencillos en la dieta, pero no lo tengo claro. Como dice Karlos, yo como bastantes hidratos a diario -unos 200 gr. de verdura y dos piezas de fruta al día, más frutos secos- y esos efectos sólo se notan cuando se mete pan y harinas etc...

Respecto a los que dicen sentir malestar tras comer azúcares yo lo achacaría:

-Lo primero, a la sugestión psicológica. La mente es poderosa, y si alguien llega a la conclusión de que algo le sienta mal, es probable que efectivamente le siente mal; es pura sugestión.

-Lo segundo, una pérdida de flexibilidad metabólica. Estoy seguro de que igual de que la gente "normal" cuando baja hidratos siente mareos, etc., porque NO TIENE ENTRENADA LA VÍA METABÓLICA DE OXIDACIÓN DE LAS GRASAS, y en unas semanas la se adapta, la gente que siga dietas muy bajas en hidratos puede desacostumbrar al cuerpo a lidiar con la glucosa en sangre, los picos de insulina, etc.

-Al final lo mejor va a ser obtener flexibilidad metabólica, esto es, que el cuerpo sepa reaccionar a todas las vías metabólicas, para evitar sensaciones raras...

Un saludo


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Dic 2015)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Creo que gran parte del aumento de peso "rápido" que se ve al tomar de pronto azúcares etc. durante algunos días, es por retención de líquido, ya que para almacenar glucógeno en el músculo, el cuerpo necesita almacenar agua.
> 
> Claro que esto pasaría siempre que se aumente la proporción de hidratos de carbono sencillos en la dieta, pero no lo tengo claro. Como dice Karlos, yo como bastantes hidratos a diario -unos 200 gr. de verdura y dos piezas de fruta al día, más frutos secos- y esos efectos sólo se notan cuando se mete pan y harinas etc...
> 
> ...



Para eso el bocata semanal asi no se olvida el organismo de procesar harinas, y como no esa cerveza que me tomo de vez em cuando jeje.

Pero el azucar tiene que ser algo mas. Esta claro que pasan meses sin estar en contacto ni de casualidad, pero es un malestar muy evidente como para que sea sugestion. Me cae mal al estomago y me dura algunas horas la molestia en la tripa. No olvidemos que el azucar es muy acidificante esa podria ser la explicacion, no estamos acostumbrados a ese repentino cambio de ph.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (29 Dic 2015)

Para que tengamos claro que es el azucar aqui va un poco de informacion:


Se atribuye al imperio persa la investigación y el desarrollo del proceso que solidificó y refinó el jugo de la caña, conservándolo sin fermentación para posibilitar su transporte y comercio. Esto ocurrió poco después del año 600 de nuestra era y comenzó a usarse como medicina. En esa época, un trocito de azúcar era considerado como una rara y preciada droga. La llamaban sal India o miel sin abejas y se importaban pequeñas cantidades a un gran costo. Herodoto la conocía como miel manufacturada y Plinio como miel de caña.


El azúcar se produce a través de un proceso químico a partir del jugo de caña o de remolacha, eliminando toda la fibra y las proteínas que forman el 90% de dichas plantas.

En su libro Veneno en el alimento, el Dr. Lezner describe el proceso de extracción del azúcar en los siguientes términos:



Spoiler



as remolachas se cortan en trozos después de lavarlas y luego se lixivian. Para dejar limpio el líquido que contiene el azúcar, se le añade cal. En este momento, la reacción alcalina destruye casi todas las vitaminas. En el líquido, mezclado con cal viva, se introduce dióxido de carbono, para así precipitar la cal. El líquido "saturado" se conduce hacia las bombas de filtración que separan las el líquido azucarado de las impurezas. Tras otro tratamiento con sulfato de calcio, por el cual el ácido sulfúrico lo decolora hasta dejarlo casi blanco, se hierve el líquido hasta que espesa. Una centrifugación permite separar el jarabe del azúcar crudo llamado melaza, un producto que contiene muchas sustancias que no son propias del azúcar.

La melaza se utiliza para preparar una sustancia similar al alcohol de quemar y para alimentar al ganado. En las refinerías, este azúcar crudo se ha de transformar todavía en azúcar común o de consumo, para lo cual ha de pasar por varios procesos más de limpieza con carbonato de calcio, de blanqueo con ácido sulfúrico, de filtración a través de carbón de huesos y de cocción hasta obtener los cristales



El azúcar refinado es una glucosa bastante simple que por su misma composición no requiere de un largo proceso de digestión, el hígado prácticamente no tiene que sintetizarla y por lo mismo llega con asombrosa rapidez al sistema nervioso.

Las consecuencias del regreso a los niveles normales, es decir, la baja de glucosa, se halla en relación directa con la cantidad de azúcar consumida. Si ésta fue baja, la sensación es de una leve disforia. Entre mayor haya sido la cantidad, la baja estará más cercana a experimentarse como una sensación depresiva que William Dufty (5) ha dado en llamar sugar blues (tristeza del azúcar).

Lo que normalmente suele ocurrir a toda persona que consume azúcar en forma cotidiana, es que sus niveles de glucosa se mantienen permanentemente por encima del nivel regular, es decir, rara vez se experimentará una baja hacia la auténtica normalidad en los niveles de glucosa. La mayoría de la población mundial literalmente vive bajo los efectos del azúcar sin saberlo y sin notarlo. Este desequilibrio permanente está siendo asociado con diversas enfermedades nerviosas, especialmente en los niños.

Potencial de dependencia considerablemente alto. La dependencia es de tipo psicológico y físico. Su síndrome de abstinencia se experimenta hasta después de varias semanas de haber descontinuado totalmente el uso de azúcar y alimentos que lo contengan. Sus síntomas incluyen depresión, fatiga, nerviosismo, ansiedad por comer alimentos dulces, falta de concentración, alergias e hipertensión.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pongamos por delante que cada metabolismo es un mundo, pero como ya hemos comentado en otros post pesa bastante mas el factor de la resistencia a la insulina y el mecanismo asociado que acumula grasa.
> 
> Es una apreciacion muy personal sacada de mi propia experiencia y quiza extrapolable en mayor o menor medida a todos los metabolismos.
> 
> ...



Porque los carbos retienen líquidos, no conozco a nadie que no los retenga tomándolos. Se pueden perder o ganar 2 o 3 kilos de peso en cuestión de horas solo manipulando la ingesta de carbos, agua, sodio y potasio. En cuanto vuelves a tus hábitos normales vuelves a tu peso normal que es lo que te sucede. De ahí que cuando una persona se pone a dieta la primera semana suela perder mucho peso de golpe que no es grasa sino líquido.

Para ganar 2-3 kilos puros de grasa en una semana hay que comer pero que muchísimo, 5.000-6.000 calorías diarias de comida procesada y estar tumbado todo el día sin mover un dedo.

Saludos.


----------



## angek (29 Dic 2015)

Apuntar en estas fiestas y a la postre de los altibajos de peso, que es interesante invertir en una báscula con análisis de composición para saber el porcentaje de grasa, mucho más interesante y objetivo que la masa del individuo para los propósitos. 

Aunque no son muy precisas, sí que sirven para ver los progresos (o regresos).

No se me antojan muy caras. Aquí una tras una búsqueda guarrísima:

Báscula diagnóstica Beurer BG-17 | deporvillage

Felices fiestas, por cierto.


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Dic 2015)

Culpabilizar a ciertos grupos alimenticios de causantes de la obesidad es algo que se hace demasiado a menudo... y está equivocado ya que el 99,9% de la población engorda sencillamente por lo que se conoce como "comer demasiado". 

Un hombre medio (70 kilos; 1,75m; trabajo tipo oficina; poco ejercicio físico) debería ingerir como máximo 2300 kilocalorías al día. Todo lo que ingiera que sea superior a esa cantidad se convertirá inevitablemente en grasa y, sabiendo que para crear un kilo de grasa necesitamos 7000 kilocalorías, si se mete cada día 3000 kilocalorías (ese hombre medio) engordará un kilo de grasa cada 10 días.

En el sentido de convertirse en grasa "no importa demasiado" si esas kilocalorías de más las consigue comiendo merluza o tomando azúcar a cucharadas (pero si te alimentas a base de azúcar tendrás otros problemas).

Recomendaciones para estar sano (mantenerte en tu peso):

-Comer sano y variado
-Reducir fritos y precocinados
-Algo de ejercicio
*-Ingerir diariamente 2300 kc como máximo (mujeres 1900 kc máx.)*
-Montar un dietario en excel y apuntar TODAS las calorías ingeridas al día.

PD: Todas esas gilipolleces de índice glucémico, picos de insulina, soy de huesos anchos, tengo problemas de tiroides... son simplemente excusas de gordos.


----------



## malibux (29 Dic 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Culpabilizar a ciertos grupos alimenticios de causantes de la obesidad es algo que se hace demasiado a menudo... y está equivocado ya que el 99,9% de la población engorda sencillamente por lo que se conoce como "comer demasiado".
> 
> Un hombre medio (70 kilos; 1,75m; trabajo tipo oficina; poco ejercicio físico) debería ingerir como máximo 2300 kilocalorías al día. Todo lo que ingiera que sea superior a esa cantidad se convertirá inevitablemente en grasa y, sabiendo que para crear un kilo de grasa necesitamos 7000 kilocalorías, si se mete cada día 3000 kilocalorías (ese hombre medio) engordará un kilo de grasa cada 10 días.
> 
> ...



Aquí nos jartamos a frutos secos, huevos y otros productos con mucha caloría que deberían poner como tocinos y se sigue adelgazando...


----------



## Zarpín (29 Dic 2015)

¿Es normal 70 kilos para 1.75?
Me parece muy poca cosa, la verdad.


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Dic 2015)

Zarpín dijo:


> ¿Es normal 70 kilos para 1.75?
> Me parece muy poca cosa, la verdad.



Sale un índice de masa corporal normal, sería un tio atlético.

Pero a ver, no somos robots. Un tio de 1,75m tendría que pesar hasta 78kg para rozar el sobrepeso.


----------



## Tinuvuel (30 Dic 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Culpabilizar a ciertos grupos alimenticios de causantes de la obesidad es algo que se hace demasiado a menudo... y está equivocado ya que el 99,9% de la población engorda sencillamente por lo que se conoce como "comer demasiado".
> 
> Un hombre medio (70 kilos; 1,75m; trabajo tipo oficina; poco ejercicio físico) debería ingerir como máximo 2300 kilocalorías al día. Todo lo que ingiera que sea superior a esa cantidad se convertirá inevitablemente en grasa y, sabiendo que para crear un kilo de grasa necesitamos 7000 kilocalorías, si se mete cada día 3000 kilocalorías (ese hombre medio) engordará un kilo de grasa cada 10 días.
> 
> ...



Eso no es cierto. Siguiendo tu ejemplo, el azúcar se almacena rápidamente como trigliceridos pero las calorías procedentes de proteína como la merluza que dices no se almacena ni se transforma en lipidos. 

No se extrae energía de las proteínas, estas tienen una función esencialmente estructural. Por lo que no se engorda comiendo proteína y menos todavía, de la misma forma que comiendo polvorones, por mucho que equipares las calorías. 

En ese principio de hecho se basa la dieta Dukan y otras cetogenicas. 

Pensar en calorías sin tener en cuenta nada más es tan anacrónico que creía que nadie con un mínimo de conocimiento sobre el tema podía pensar así.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (30 Dic 2015)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Al igual que el forero, a mi me empieza a doler la barriga y me pega un subidon de euforia que te cagas y después como es normal, me estampo contra "el muro".



Estamparse contra "el muro" en mi caso supone bajar la glucemia de 65 (realmente no sé el valor porqué el glucómetro pone LO). No sé si eso es muy normal/común, pero a mí me entra dolor de estómago, dolor de cabeza y falta de concentración, y ahora entiendo el porqué... 

Ayer comí guisantes, cordero y una crema catalana de postre con una birrilla. 2H después estaba a 93, y antes de cenar, unas 6h después, con valor por debajo del mínimo. 2h después de cenar (tortilla con queso y ensalada, yogur griego y nueces) a 89 y esta mañana en ayunas a 73. 

En solo un día he podido comprobar cómo fluctúa la glucosa con el subidón de azúcar y cómo el posterior bajón te deja bastante tocado. No es tanto el problema de regular el azúcar en sangre después de comer, si no el bajón que me pilla al cabo de unas horas de no comer. Parece que la diabetes no va a ser mi problema. 

A partir del 2 vuelvo a la dieta bajo en carbos y me volveré a tomar el nivel de azúcar durante un día. Curiosidad que tiene uno.

Compadezco la gente que se tiene que mirar el azúcar cada día, y muchos más de una vez, por el número de pinchazos en los dedos que tienen que soportar. Vas todo el día incómodo por los pinchazos, sobretodo cuando coges algo con los dedos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Dic 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Culpabilizar a ciertos grupos alimenticios de causantes de la obesidad es algo que se hace demasiado a menudo... y está equivocado ya que el 99,9% de la población engorda sencillamente por lo que se conoce como "comer demasiado".
> 
> Un hombre medio (70 kilos; 1,75m; trabajo tipo oficina; poco ejercicio físico) debería ingerir como máximo 2300 kilocalorías al día. Todo lo que ingiera que sea superior a esa cantidad se convertirá inevitablemente en grasa y, sabiendo que para crear un kilo de grasa necesitamos 7000 kilocalorías, si se mete cada día 3000 kilocalorías (ese hombre medio) engordará un kilo de grasa cada 10 días.
> 
> ...



Habria que puntualizar 'por comer demasiado de lo que no se debe'.

Ud es el ejemplo de lo que piensa la mayoria de la poblacion, que las calorias es igual de donde procedan.

Ya hemos explicado con datos la importancia de la insulina en el proceso de engorde. Que proteinas, hidratos y grasas tienen funciones distintas en la quimica del organismo, y cerrarse en banda en la teoria del aporte calorico diario es como minimo inexacto, si no erroneo.


----------



## Camaleado (30 Dic 2015)

Yo, hombre de 1,80 de altura y consumiendo no más de 1.500 calorías al día con una dieta de hidratos de carbono no he sido capaz de bajar de 120 kg.

El sobrepeso acompañado de inflamaciones intestinales, diarreas, dolores varios,...

Ha sido cambiar mi dieta y... magia?


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Dic 2015)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Eso no es cierto. Siguiendo tu ejemplo, el azúcar se almacena rápidamente como trigliceridos pero las calorías procedentes de proteína como la merluza que dices no se almacena ni se transforma en lipidos.
> 
> No se extrae energía de las proteínas, estas tienen una función esencialmente estructural. Por lo que no se engorda comiendo proteína y menos todavía, de la misma forma que comiendo polvorones, por mucho que equipares las calorías.
> 
> ...



De comprensión lectora andamos justitos (copio y pego mi frase "equivocada" :rolleye:

"En el sentido de convertirse en grasa "no importa demasiado" *si esas kilocalorías de más* las consigue comiendo merluza o tomando azúcar a cucharadas (pero si te alimentas a base de azúcar tendrás otros problemas)."

Como ves hablo de las kilocalorías "de más" (en el hombre promedio serían las que ingiere por encima de las 2200kc).

Y en las recomendaciones ya remarco que hay que "*comer sano y variado*". No creo que haya alguien tan estúpido como para basar el 100% de su nutrición sólo en azúcar o sólo en merluza.


----------



## Tinuvuel (30 Dic 2015)

Si yo no he dicho que te bases solo en merluza. Las kilocalorias de más, sí importa de qué fuente vengan. Si es proteica, no te engordará por el simple hecho de que el cuerpo no almacena ni transforma en nada almacenable los aminoácidos. 

El organismo no es tan simple como una suma o resta.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Dic 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Culpabilizar a ciertos grupos alimenticios de causantes de la obesidad es algo que se hace demasiado a menudo... y está equivocado ya que el 99,9% de la población engorda sencillamente por lo que se conoce como "comer demasiado".
> 
> Un hombre medio (70 kilos; 1,75m; trabajo tipo oficina; poco ejercicio físico) debería ingerir como máximo 2300 kilocalorías al día. Todo lo que ingiera que sea superior a esa cantidad se convertirá inevitablemente en grasa y, sabiendo que para crear un kilo de grasa necesitamos 7000 kilocalorías, si se mete cada día 3000 kilocalorías (ese hombre medio) engordará un kilo de grasa cada 10 días.
> 
> ...




Mmmmm... No sé ni por donde empezar.

Es curioso cómo mucha, mucha gente sostiene, como si fuera un dogma, los puntos que acabas de defender. Están grabados A FUEGO en la mentalidad de casi todo el mundo. Y sin embargo, NO HAY PRUEBAS RAZONABLES DE QUE NADA DE LO ANTERIOR SEA CORRECTO.

Dices que un "hombre medio" debe comer un máximo de 2.300 calorías al día. ¿De dónde sacas estos datos?

¿Hay estudios o pruebas que demuestren que la energía contenida en los alimentos, que se mide en kilocalorías, se aprovecha por el cuerpo igual en unos alimentos que en otros, independientemente de los macronutrientes que componen el alimento en sí?

¿Hay estudios o pruebas que demuestren que la energía contenida en los alimentos, que se mide en kilocalorías, se aprovecha por el cuerpo igual, independientemente de factores de cada persona, como el metabolismo, el peso, la actividad física?

¿Hay estudios o pruebas que demuestren que es conveniente ignorar los mecanismos fisiológicos mediante los que el cuerpo almacena nutrientes en forma de grasa en los adipocitos, o contruye músculo o materia ósea o produce crecimiento, o genera calor para mantener la temperatura corporal, en favor de tener en cuenta únicamente el contenido en calorías de cada alimento?

Ya te lo adelanto: dichos estudios NO EXISTEN.

Lo que sí que hay son fuertes indicios de que:

-El tipo de macronutriente ingerido (grasas, proteínas o hidratos de carbono) genera diferentes respuestas fisiológicas, con las siguientes posibles consecuencias: aumento o disminución del metabolismo basal, cambios en las respuestas hormonales, cambio en la producción de insulina o leptina, cambio en los patrones de almacenamiento de grasa, cambio en los patrones de quema de grasa.

-El cambio en el ritmo de ingesta, o el ayuno, o el cambio en el número de veces que se ingiere la comida o su tipo, impacta sobre los parámetros anteriores.

-El ejercicio físico (o su ausencia) y la clase de ejercicio impacta sobre los parámetros anteriores.

-El sueño (o su ausencia) impacta sobre los parámetros anteriores.

Pues bien: frente a todo esto, hay gente que defiende que lo único importante (o lo más importante) son las kilocalorías que contiene cada alimento. Con dos cojones oiga.

Es como decir que a mi coche da igual lo que le eche: aceite de girasol, gasolina, diésel, alcohol, queroseno o leña o leche. ¿Acaso no contienen calorías todos ellos? ¿No será lógico que lo que más calorías tenga, haga que el coche vaya más rápido? Un motor de explosión es TREMENDAMENTE más sencillo que nuestro complejo sistema endocrino... Y aún así a nadie se le ocurriría defender que da igual el tipo de combustible que se le eche a un motor ¿por qué se sugiere para la nutrición humana?

Y a ello para colmo hay que añadir que la estrategia de contar calorías es DE UNA EFICIENCIA DESASTROSA PARA LOGRAR QUE LA GENTE ADELGACE. ES UN PUTO DESASTRE.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Dic 2015)

Camaleado dijo:


> Yo, hombre de 1,80 de altura y consumiendo no más de 1.500 calorías al día con una dieta de hidratos de carbono no he sido capaz de bajar de 120 kg.
> 
> El sobrepeso acompañado de inflamaciones intestinales, diarreas, dolores varios,...
> 
> Ha sido cambiar mi dieta y... magia?



La de 1500 tambien la hice yo y si, baje de 100 a 97, todo un logro 3 kilos, y pasando mas hambre que un tonto. Para ponerle una medalla al endocrino.

Con una media de 2.000 cal sin sensacion de hambre en todo el dia de 102 a 85 k. Pues eso que ya no me cuenta nadie mas milongas.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Dic 2015)

En un año voy a bajar casi 25 kilos: de 89 a 67. Mido 1'80.

Y esto poniéndome en serio hace cuatro meses, cuando dejé por completo la ingesta de harinas y azúcares. Y sin pasar hambre.

Hacedlo, no tengáis miedo.

En mi vida he estado mejor.


----------



## inteño (30 Dic 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> En un año voy a bajar casi 25 kilos: de 89 a 67. Mido 1'80.
> 
> Y esto poniéndome en serio hace cuatro meses, cuando dejé por completo la ingesta de harinas y azúcares. Y sin pasar hambre.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor lo has comentado ya, en cuyo caso pido disculpas por adelantado. Además del cambio en la dieta, ¿has incorporado una rutina de ejercicio que antes no practicases?


----------



## Clavisto (30 Dic 2015)

inteño dijo:


> A lo mejor lo has comentado ya, en cuyo caso pido disculpas por adelantado. Además del cambio en la dieta, ¿has incorporado una rutina de ejercicio que antes no practicases?



Saco y bici durante agosto y septiembre; ahí tuve que parar a causa de una lumbalgia por forzar de más; y fue entonces cuando decidí eliminar toda harina y todo azúcar de la dieta. Y de octubre acá he pasado de 82 a 68.


----------



## malibux (30 Dic 2015)

A mi lo único que no me convence de esta dieta es que me he quedado algo más chupado de cara y mucha gente me pregunta si me ha pasado algo jajaja.

Yo en mi caso lo que creo que más influía en mi mayor peso era el pan, las Cocacolas y los yogures. Ahora aún tomo de vez en cuando alguna cosa dulce, algo de pasta y alguna cosilla, pero los 9kg perdidos ya no vuelven.


----------



## Camaleado (30 Dic 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La de 1500 tambien la hice yo y si, baje de 100 a 97, todo un logro 3 kilos, y pasando mas hambre que un tonto. Para ponerle una medalla al endocrino.
> 
> Con una media de 2.000 cal sin sensacion de hambre en todo el dia de 102 a 85 k. Pues eso que ya no me cuenta nadie mas milongas.



Yo no se si esto sirve para todo el mundo. Pero a mi me ha supuesto un cambio en mi vida inmenso. Ya no es que esté adelgazando sin esfuerzo ni hambre, es que antes estaba enfermo casi todos los días de mi vida, estaba como inflamado, y ahora estoy bien. Y según análisis y pruebas no tengo ninguna intolerancia alimentaria ni gluten, ni lactosa, ni fructosa,...


----------



## zapatitos (30 Dic 2015)

cegador dijo:


> *Culpabilizar a ciertos grupos alimenticios de causantes de la obesidad es algo que se hace demasiado a menudo... y está equivocado ya que el 99,9% de la población engorda sencillamente por lo que se conoce como "comer demasiado".
> 
> Un hombre medio (70 kilos; 1,75m; trabajo tipo oficina; poco ejercicio físico) debería ingerir como máximo 2300 kilocalorías al día. Todo lo que ingiera que sea superior a esa cantidad se convertirá inevitablemente en grasa y, sabiendo que para crear un kilo de grasa necesitamos 7000 kilocalorías, si se mete cada día 3000 kilocalorías (ese hombre medio) engordará un kilo de grasa cada 10 días.
> 
> ...



Casi todo chorradas de los programas tipo Las Mañanas de Mariló. Los organismos humanos son como las huellas y el ADN, no hay ni uno solo idéntico y a todos la misma cosa nos puede afectar de diferente manera.

No es lo mismo una caloría de proteina (25% de termogénesis) que una de carbohidratos (7% de media).

Cuanto menos IG tienen los carbohidratos más efecto termogénico produce osease más calorías de disipan por calor y digestión así que menos calorías quedan para convertirse en grasa.

No es lo mismo una caloría de azúcar que una de arroz integral. Cuanto más complejo es el carbohidrato más tiempo necesita de digestión y por tanto más calorías se perderán en el proceso.

No es lo mismo un IG mayor o menor, cierto que está algo sobrevalorado pero otra cosa es decir que no sirve para nada. A mayor IG mayor producción de insulina que transformará todo el azúcar que no necesite en ese momento en grasa.

No es lo mismo producir 100 mg de testosterona que 1200, no es lo mismo un TSH de 0.15 que de 4.0, no es lo mismo tener más o menos estradiol, no es lo mismo producir por naturaleza más hormonas anábolicas o más catabólicas, no es lo mismo ser una persona estresada que una persona tranquila, no es lo mismo...

Los que estamos o hemos estado relaciones con el mundillo de la salud y el deporte damos al principio unos consejillo básicos que sirven para practicamente todo el mundo que valen para comenzar pero después cada persona es un mundo y hay que ajustar su dieta a esa persona en particular, lo que funciona para mí no necesariamente tiene que funcionar para tí y viceversa.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (31 Dic 2015)

malibux dijo:


> A mi lo único que no me convence de esta dieta es que me he quedado algo más chupado de cara y mucha gente me pregunta si me ha pasado algo jajaja.
> 
> Yo en mi caso lo que creo que más influía en mi mayor peso era el pan, las Cocacolas y los yogures. Ahora aún tomo de vez en cuando alguna cosa dulce, algo de pasta y alguna cosilla, pero los 9kg perdidos ya no vuelven.



Si has estado una época rechoncho, la gente te ve "enfermo" en comparación de como estabas. 

Un amigo mío toda la vida había sido un armario. Estaba gordo: 1.90 y unos 120 kilos. El tipo con dieta baja en guarradas, sin probar el alcohol y corriendo una hora al día ha bajado 30 kilos hasta los 90 en casi 2 años. La madre y las hermanas no paran de decirle que vaya al médico porqué está "escuchirrimizado". Según ellas estaba mejor obeso que ahora... :: Él está en su peso, sano y fuerte, pero como toda la vida ha sido gordo, ahora lo ven peor de lo que está.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2015 at 17:54 ----------




Camaleado dijo:


> Yo, hombre de 1,80 de altura y consumiendo no más de 1.500 calorías al día con una dieta de hidratos de carbono no he sido capaz de bajar de 120 kg.
> 
> El sobrepeso acompañado de inflamaciones intestinales, diarreas, dolores varios,...
> 
> Ha sido cambiar mi dieta y... magia?



A mi novia le pasó algo parecido, pero es porqué tenía resistencia a la insulina (los picos de insulina le imposibilitaban que perdiera ni un gramo). ¿Has ido al endocrino a que te miren las hormonas?


----------



## adri (31 Dic 2015)

No hay nada como comer sano. A veces cuando un amigo me ofrece un donuts o un donete y les digo que no, porque voy a gimnasio ya dicen que si estoy con dieta. No entienden que simplemente he decidido no comer mierdas. Si como chorizos, cecinas y esas cosas cuando toca, pero bollería industrial y esas mierdas las intento evitar. Desde que como más sano, respiro infinitamente mejor. Si tal los fines cae alguna cerveza, algún kebab, pizza y tal, pero por la semana lo más sano posible.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ene 2016)

adri dijo:


> *No hay nada como comer sano. A veces cuando un amigo me ofrece un donuts o un donete y les digo que no, porque voy a gimnasio ya dicen que si estoy con dieta. No entienden que simplemente he decidido no comer mierdas. Si como chorizos, cecinas y esas cosas cuando toca, pero bollería industrial y esas mierdas las intento evitar. Desde que como más sano, respiro infinitamente mejor. Si tal los fines cae alguna cerveza, algún kebab, pizza y tal, pero por la semana lo más sano posible.*



Yo digo que me encontraron azúcar en la sangre y ahora estoy en medicación por eso y me dejan tranquilo con los bollos y porquerías. Son mentiras pero mentiras sanas y mejor mentir que discutir. Y cuando tengo que ir a alguna celebración tipo boda aviso antes que soy diabético y celiaco y si no me hacen un menú especial no puedo ir. Es manosanto 

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ene 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo digo que me encontraron azúcar en la sangre y ahora estoy en medicación por eso y me dejan tranquilo con los bollos y porquerías. Son mentiras pero mentiras sanas y mejor mentir que discutir. Y cuando tengo que ir a alguna celebración tipo boda aviso antes que soy diabético y celiaco y si no me hacen un menú especial no puedo ir. Es manosanto
> 
> Saludos.



Pues yo digo que hay que hincharse a grasa para adelgazar y comer mas, y el pan es mierda.

Se echan las manos a la cabeza pero como me ven con 15 k menos, y me ven ponerme fino de morcillas y magra con tomate se tienen que callar jeje.

Ademas cuando salgo no me corto con la cerveza y el vino ahi ven que de dieta nada.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ene 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Pues yo digo que hay que hincharse a grasa para adelgazar y comer mas, y el pan es mierda.
> 
> Se echan las manos a la cabeza pero como me ven con 15 k menos, y me ven ponerme fino de morcillas y magra con tomate se tienen que callar jeje.
> 
> Ademas cuando salgo no me corto con la cerveza y el vino ahi ven que de dieta nada.*



Yo soy deportista y no me funciona eso. Tengo que ser bastante más estricto. Así que azúcar alta, celiaco, hipertenso y lo que haga falta con tal de que no te toquen los coj.ones, además que paso de dar explicaciones a nadie sobre mi vida y más cuando se que no lo van a entender. Así que corto por lo sano y ya está.

Saludos.


----------



## Lector21 (3 Ene 2016)

Lo de azucares y alimentos precocinados etc lo tengo muy controlado. Mi solución mágica fue cuando dejé los lácteos, mano se santo.

Lo que no he dejado es el pan. De todas formas he cambiado el pan blanco por el integral y he notado un cambio a mejor. ¿Alguien con un caso similar o todos pasais del pan?


----------



## stockman (3 Ene 2016)

Yo estoy en proceso de dejar los lacteos tambien porque ultimamente me sienta mal la leche. Estoy ahora mismo con leche sin lactosa pero quiero probar a ver sin lacteos al 100%.

Una duda, la miel seria aceptable? No es azucar refinado pero siguen siendo hidratos de alto indice glucemico.


----------



## srburbujarra (3 Ene 2016)

Hace un mes comencé a hacer todo lo contrario, comencé a beber más leche y a echarle azúcar, de momento noto nada malo, me siento como un potro semental "como antes de hacerlo".


----------



## angou (3 Ene 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues yo digo que hay que hincharse a grasa para adelgazar y comer mas, y el pan es mierda.
> 
> Se echan las manos a la cabeza pero como me ven con 15 k menos, y me ven ponerme fino de morcillas y magra con tomate se tienen que callar jeje.



En mi caso y según la peña, tengo que estar enfermo por cojones, porque "no es normal" que coma como un cabroncete y no engorde. Les digo que prueben a dejar el pan -_¡pero si el pan es bueno!, tú estás flipao_-, que pasen de la chacina empaquetada y que la compren directamente del carnicero/charcutero (si te paras a leer la cantidad de sal y mierdas que lleva la empaquetada te escandalizarás), que pasen de comer pastelitos y demás mierdas ultraprocesadas -_¿que no coma pasteles?, pues qué vida mas triste, ¿no?_-, y por último, que se muevan, aunque sólo sea por 10 minutos al día -_buff, imposible: tengo una vida muy ocupada_-.

No, en lugar de intentarlo, es más fácil decir que angou está malito porque come cuanto quiere y no le engorda. Últimamente ni me molesto: digo que según el médico me ha cambiado el metabolismo y ya está.


----------



## Lector21 (3 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Yo estoy en proceso de dejar los lacteos tambien porque ultimamente me sienta mal la leche. Estoy ahora mismo con leche sin lactosa pero quiero probar a ver sin lacteos al 100%.
> 
> Una duda, la miel seria aceptable? No es azucar refinado pero siguen siendo hidratos de alto indice glucemico.



No tengo argumentos a favor o en contra pero yo no la he dejado y sin problemas. Mi desayuno diario se basa en té con miel acompañado de frutos secos y una pequeña porción de chocolate puro y me va muy bien.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (4 Ene 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Que solución le dio el endocrino?
> 
> Que pruebas hicieron para saber que tenía resistencia insulinica? Se mareaba antaño? Engordaba sin saber bien por qué?



De siempre, engordaba con comer normal si no hacía nada de deporte pero tal como cogía un kilo se ponía a dieta para bajarlo. Siempre dice que lleva una gorda dentro. Tuvo un mal momento personal (en 13 meses perdió abuelos maternos y padre) y le dio un poco bastante al chocolate y pilló unos 20 kilos fácilmente. Después le costó horrores perder peso con dieta hipocalórica hasta que hizo dieta cetogénica. 

Trabajaba en un hospital y le pidió a una endocrina especializada en mujeres que le aconsejara sobre como perder peso. La endocrina le preguntó 3-4 cosas: historia familiar de diabetes, si le gustaba el dulce por la noche, problemas de ovarios, manchas oscuras en la piel o puntos rojos... ni un puñetero test, solo con indicios clínicos, y le aconsejó metformina y que los hidratos eran veneno para ella. 

Ella era un poco rehacia a hacer dieta cetogénica y comía pocos hidratos, pero los suficientes para no entrar en cetosis y adelgazaba pero muy poco a poco, menos de medio kilo por semana. Le volvió a preguntar a la endocrina y le especificó que hidratos prohibidos, ninguno, 0.

En menos de 6 meses volvió a recuperar el peso normal y ahora come lo que quiere en la cantidad que le parece, que no sean hidratos y, sin hacer deporte, no engorda. 

A mí como me gustaba más su forma de comer que la dieta mediterranea, también la sigo.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Ene 2016)

luisiño dijo:


> *- A partir de la semana que viene intentaré hacer un entrenamiento para ganar masa muscular en cetosis, a ver si se puede. Ya informaré.
> 
> 
> No soy ningún talivan de ninguna de las diferentes dietas como algunos de los que postean en este hilo, así que intentaré ver los resultados con objetividad... de momento la dieta cetogénica ha resultado mejor para perder grasa, pero no se si servirá para ganar músculo.
> ...



Si se puede ganar masa muscular, conozco gente que sigue la dieta cetogénica cíclica que ganan masa muscular a la vez que pierden o mantienen la grasa corporal, pero no es tan efectiva como la típica de atiborrarse de carbohidratos (los carbos además de estimular la insulina que es la hormona más anábolica también preservan las proteinas) eso si con el riesgo de ponerte como un cerdo. Depende de tu objetivo. Yo no ciclo carbos simplemente los tomo según la actividad diaria y me va bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Johnny Drama (5 Ene 2016)

> No, en lugar de intentarlo, es más fácil decir que angou está malito porque come cuanto quiere y no le engorda. Últimamente ni me molesto: digo que según el médico me ha cambiado el metabolismo y ya está.



Es lo que dije hace un tiempo por aquí. La gente quiere milagros, la mayoría son incapaces de andar 15 min diarios hasta el curro, no comer pan, dejar el azúcar, los dulces...

A mi tb me dicen a veces eso de "que suerte que comes lo que quieres y no engordas". Ya ni respondo, paso...

---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 09:20 ----------




> Mi desayuno diario se basa en té con miel acompañado de frutos secos y una pequeña porción de chocolate puro y me va muy bien.



Mi desayuno habitual, por ejemplo el de hoy ha sido 2 huevos fritos con jamón (bastante) y un café solo con miel y cacao.

Cuando le digo a alguien se echa las manos a la cabeza y me dice que es una burrada. El otro día un amigo me dijo que donde iba, que había que desayunar lo que el tomaba, un ColaCao con galletas. Pesa 20 kilos más que yo, pero dice que es por el metabolismo de cada uno.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Ene 2016)

Camaleado dijo:


> Yo no se si esto sirve para todo el mundo. Pero a mi me ha supuesto un cambio en mi vida inmenso. Ya no es que esté adelgazando sin esfuerzo ni hambre, es que antes estaba enfermo casi todos los días de mi vida, estaba como inflamado, y ahora estoy bien. Y según análisis y pruebas no tengo ninguna intolerancia alimentaria ni gluten, ni lactosa, ni fructosa,...





Johnny Drama dijo:


> Es lo que dije hace un tiempo por aquí. La gente quiere milagros, la mayoría son incapaces de andar 15 min diarios hasta el curro, no comer pan, dejar el azúcar, los dulces...
> 
> A mi tb me dicen a veces eso de "que suerte que comes lo que quieres y no engordas". Ya ni respondo, paso...
> 
> ...



Una cosa, yo no caería en echar la culpa a la gente... Hay que tener en cuenta que DESDE TODOS LOS PUTOS FRENTES (médicos, televisión, familia, revistas, prensa) les dicen que lo más importante es basar la alimentación en pan, pasta y cereales. Y que hay que evitar las grasas. ¿Cómo va a ser que todos estén equivocados?

A mi me da mucha pena. Exactamente igual, el otro día estuve con un colega que vive en el extranjero. Me dijo que cómo había hecho para perder unos diez kg. y para estar fuerte. Le dije, simplemente, que comiendo menos pan y pasta y harinas, (no dije nada de dieta cetogénica ni nada, porque no la sigo) y me dijo ¿y entonces que comes? y super extrañado, me dijo "ten cuidado, hay que comer de todo, no hagas cosas raras".

Él tiene desde los veintipocos un sobrepeso de 15-20 kg.

No hay más preguntas señoría

Por cierto que noté que él come cada tres horas, tiene hambre, se queja, le parece normal. Le pareció muy raro que, incluso yendo por la montaña (marchas de quince km) yo no desayunara, y me decía ¿Pero no tienes hambre? y yo, "no, no tengo hambre aún". Y él "te vas a marear o algo". Y el que no podía aguantar la marcha, y tenía que parar, era él.

Por cierto que me pareció curioso que él bebía como cuatro veces más agua que yo... ¿Alguien sabe a qué se puede deber esto? ienso:


----------



## Clavisto (5 Ene 2016)

Lo del agua es bastante curioso, sí...

Cuando yo era un animal dietético, el típico subnormal de la pradera mediática, me mascaba unos tres litros de agua diarios; bobos, ¿eh? Y eso sin contar copas y cervezas. Ahora, cero harinas y cero azúcares, apenas llego a un litro, enttre agua e infusiones.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Ene 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Una cosa, yo no caería en echar la culpa a la gente... Hay que tener en cuenta que DESDE TODOS LOS PUTOS FRENTES (médicos, televisión, familia, revistas, prensa) les dicen que lo más importante es basar la alimentación en pan, pasta y cereales. Y que hay que evitar las grasas. ¿Cómo va a ser que todos estén equivocados?
> 
> A mi me da mucha pena. Exactamente igual, el otro día estuve con un colega que vive en el extranjero. Me dijo que cómo había hecho para perder unos diez kg. y para estar fuerte. Le dije, simplemente, que comiendo menos pan y pasta y harinas, (no dije nada de dieta cetogénica ni nada, porque no la sigo) y me dijo ¿y entonces que comes? y super extrañado, me dijo "ten cuidado, hay que comer de todo, no hagas cosas raras".
> 
> ...



Tema agua:
Cuando uno ingiere muchos alimentos ácidos e inflamatorios (harinas, azúcares, frituras...) nuestro organismo se acidifica. Y uno de los recursos que tiene para defenderse es haciendo que sus células se rodeen de agua, provocando así retención de líquidos y obesidad, pero evitando que esta se dañe. El agua ayuda a alcalinizar el medio.

O sea, a más azúcares y refinados, más necesidad de agua. El cuerpo es inteligente y nos la pide. 
En cambio si somos capaces de hacer durante 2 días seguidos una dieta libre al 100% de azúcares y refinados veremos como vamos más a hacer pipí. Nuestro cuerpo ya no necesita tanta agua y nos pide eliminarla.

Los primeros días de seguir una dieta (aunque sea la típica dieta de quitar sólo alcohol, bollería y fritos), podemos perder bastantes kgs. Pero esos son básicamente por deshinchamiento de los intestinos y por la pérdida de agua.


----------



## MAUSER (5 Ene 2016)

También cuando uno come muchas harinas/azucares le aumenta el "hongo cándida albicans" que libera toxinas, acidifica el cuerpo y como ha dicho el compañero Rauxa el cuerpo pide agua para eliminar toxinas.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 18:59 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Si se puede ganar masa muscular, conozco gente que sigue la dieta cetogénica cíclica que ganan masa muscular a la vez que pierden o mantienen la grasa corporal, pero no es tan efectiva como la típica de atiborrarse de carbohidratos (los carbos además de estimular la insulina que es la hormona más anábolica también preservan las proteinas) eso si con el riesgo de ponerte como un cerdo. Depende de tu objetivo. Yo no ciclo carbos simplemente los tomo según la actividad diaria y me va bien.
> 
> Saludos.




La insulina es una hormona que crea masa, multiplicadora. Si no comemos comida que se transforme en glucosa será difícil ganar musculo de forma apreciable, porque la insulina disponible va a ser mínima (cetosis). Por tanto creamos más musculo cuando tenemos más insulina.

Pero cuidado con la insulina (cuando comemos azucares) que lo mas fácil es que transforme la glucosa en trigliceridos (grasa). Si esa energía no la gastamos, la guardamos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Ene 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> También cuando uno come muchas harinas/azucares le aumenta el "hongo cándida albicans" que libera toxinas, acidifica el cuerpo y como ha dicho el compañero Rauxa el cuerpo pide agua para eliminar toxinas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 18:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Eso es cierto con una salvedad. Las dietas cetonicas habituales se centran en aumentar el consumo de proteinas en detrimento de los hidratos, pero no le dan la importancia debida al consumo de grasas, porque sigue rebotando en nuestra mente la malignidad de las grasas.

Si aumentas ostensiblemente el consumo de grasas y continuas con una cantidad moderada de proteina, y tiras de muchos hidratos de absorcion lenta consigues varios efectos.
- Los hidratos de absorcion lenta, verduras, frutas y tuberculos poco feculentos, aumentas ostensiblemente la ingesta de micronutrientes.
- El aumento de consumo de grasas activa la oxidacion de grasas como fuente de energia constante.
- Con la energia disponible de la grasa toda la proteina se utiliza para formar musculo. Los picos de insulina no hacen falta para nada.

El Sr Rauxa lo puede explicar mejor, pero esa es la idea.

Hay muchos conceptos que se deben de revisar.


----------



## dmb001 (5 Ene 2016)

Si dejas de consumir azúcar, harinas, embutidos, fritos y alcohol haciendo una vida normal puedes adelgazar fácilmente. Me lo aconsejó mi médico hace 25 años y en un año estaba en mi peso ideal, ni dietas raras, ni pasar hambre ni nada.

Creo que todo el mundo sabe lo que debe comer y qué no si quiere perder peso, no sé para qué coño sacan dietas nuevas cada año. Eso sí, hay que ser estricto, ese año recuerdo que fue muy largo ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Ene 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tema agua:
> Cuando uno ingiere muchos alimentos ácidos e inflamatorios (harinas, azúcares, frituras...) nuestro organismo se acidifica. Y uno de los recursos que tiene para defenderse es haciendo que sus células se rodeen de agua, provocando así retención de líquidos y obesidad, pero evitando que esta se dañe. El agua ayuda a alcalinizar el medio.
> 
> O sea, a más azúcares y refinados, más necesidad de agua. El cuerpo es inteligente y nos la pide.
> ...



Efectivamente el tema del agua para basificarse es el primer mecanismo...pero el segundo es mas jodido.

Cuando la inflamacion y la acidificacion es lo habitual, el organismo tira del calcio de los huesos para basificar aun mas, solo con agua no puede.

Luego nos extrañamos de la epidemia de osteoporosis que padecemos.

Y como solucion a tomar mas leche que precisamente tambien es acidificante. Vale que lleva calcio pero las gallinas que entran por las que salen.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Ene 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Efectivamente el tema del agua para basificarse es el primer mecanismo...pero el segundo es mas jodido.
> 
> Cuando la inflamacion y la acidificacion es lo habitual, el organismo tira del calcio de los huesos para basificar aun mas, solo con agua no puede.
> 
> ...



El tema del calcio es otro que tal baila y ya lo comentamos creo, en este mismo hilo. Es mezclar causa con consecuencia.

Los médicos ven que tenemos osteoporosis y se creen directamente que no ingerimos calcio, sin pensar en que el problema no es que no ingerimos calcio sino que el calcio que tenemos en nuestro organismo el cuerpo lo tiene que utilizar para otra cosa. Coño, es que el calcio nos sale por las orejas. 

Las funciones del calcio en nuestro organismo están más que claras y cualquier manual de medicina nos informarán sobre ello, pero se ve que los médicos (esos dioses), no saben sumar 2+2. 
Luego se quejan de los psiconeuroinmunólogos de ser unos magufos cuando lo único que hacen es interpretar correctamente la fisiologia humana y de dedicar a los pacientes algo más de 5'.


----------



## MAUSER (5 Ene 2016)

El calcio como dice rauxa nos sale por las orejas... No puedo comprender como hay gente que se suplementa con calcio. Primero porque no se asimila si no es con la ayuda de elementos tan importantes como el magnesio y la vitamina D3, y bajo ciertas condiciones. Cuando ingerimos este exceso de calcio, al ser un mineral duro, se deposita en los riñones así como en otros órganos. También en la piel la cual se endurece y cambia de aspecto, nada aconsejable el consumo masivo de calcio.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 22:36 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Eso es cierto con una salvedad. Las dietas cetonicas habituales se centran en aumentar el consumo de proteinas en detrimento de los hidratos, pero no le dan la importancia debida al consumo de grasas, porque sigue rebotando en nuestra mente la malignidad de las grasas.
> 
> Si aumentas ostensiblemente el consumo de grasas y continuas con una cantidad moderada de proteina, y tiras de muchos hidratos de absorcion lenta consigues varios efectos.
> - Los hidratos de absorcion lenta, verduras, frutas y tuberculos poco feculentos, aumentas ostensiblemente la ingesta de micronutrientes.
> ...



Nada que objetar esto sería la segunda parte.


----------



## stockman (5 Ene 2016)

cuando hablais de harinas se engloban los granos? (por ejemplo copos de avena o arroz integral).


----------



## zapatitos (5 Ene 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> *La insulina es una hormona que crea masa, multiplicadora. Si no comemos comida que se transforme en glucosa será difícil ganar musculo de forma apreciable, porque la insulina disponible va a ser mínima (cetosis). Por tanto creamos más musculo cuando tenemos más insulina.
> 
> Pero cuidado con la insulina (cuando comemos azucares) que lo mas fácil es que transforme la glucosa en trigliceridos (grasa). Si esa energía no la gastamos, la guardamos.*



Se puede ganar músculo estimulando la testosterona que es menos anábolica que la insulina pero bastante más importante. La testosterona natural se estimula comiendo más grasa y con entrenamientos cortos e intensos. Comer un porcentaje adecuado de grasa más entrenamiento intenso de musculación es la mejor prevención contra la impotencia cuando vas llegando a cierta edad, en mi opinión claro está.

Saludos.


----------



## malibux (6 Ene 2016)

Estos días por circunstancias diversas me estoy jartando a cacahuetes (que he aprendido que son legumbres y no frutos secos). 

Por lo que he leído en esta página web (típica donde sacan tropecientas mil ventajas a cada alimento), son ricos tanto en grasas insaturadas como en proteínas. 

Propiedades de los cacahuetes

Por tenerlos en cuenta como un complemento más, sobre todo a la hora de picar algo entre comidas. Te metes 20 entre pecho y espalda y se te va bastante el hambre.


----------



## stockman (6 Ene 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Estos días por circunstancias diversas me estoy jartando a cacahuetes (que he aprendido que son legumbres y no frutos secos).
> 
> Por lo que he leído en esta página web (típica donde sacan tropecientas mil ventajas a cada alimento), son ricos tanto en grasas insaturadas como en proteínas.
> 
> ...




Los cacahuetes por lo que se son bastante indigestos. Igual seria mejor otro fruto seco.


----------



## Luizmi (6 Ene 2016)

buenas, a cuento de lo que comentáis de las comidas/digestiones ácidas, os parece buena idea comprar un test de ph para orina para ver como vamos?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Ene 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Estos días por circunstancias diversas me estoy jartando a cacahuetes (que he aprendido que son legumbres y no frutos secos).
> 
> Por lo que he leído en esta página web (típica donde sacan tropecientas mil ventajas a cada alimento), son ricos tanto en grasas insaturadas como en proteínas.
> 
> ...



Yo como muchos cacahuetes y la verdad es que a mi al menos no me son nada indigestos.

Claro que los tomo al natural, tostados con cáscara sin sal.

Sacian muchísimo y son muy nutritivos. Eso sí, no son un fruto seco, son una legumbre. Creo que su perfil de grasas no es muy equilibrado pero me sientan genial... Como unos 200-300 gr. a la semana.


----------



## LeeMarvin (8 Ene 2016)

La dieta de Gisele Bündchen

Su chef, Allen Campbell, revela que el 80% de lo que come son verduras y cereales integrales, y el 20% restante, carnes magras

JUEVES, 7 DE ENERO DEL 2016 - 18:04 CET

Mientras Gisele Bündchen ha vuelto a lucir tipo a sus 35 años en su cuenta de Instagram en una bonita foto playera cargando a la espalda a su hijo Ben, Allen Campbell, su chef personal y el de su marido, el jugador de fútbol americano Tom Brady, ha explicado los secretos de su dieta a Boston.com.

El especialista ha explicado que la modelo tiene vetadas la cafeína, el azúcar refinado y las harinas procesadas. Apenas prueba tomates y pasa de pimientos, champiñones, setas y berenjenas porque son inflamatorios. Los productos que comen son orgánicos y Campbell solo usa para cocinar aceite de coco (el de oliva, crudo), y la sal que compra es del Himalaya.

"El 80% de lo que comen son verduras y cereales integrales como: arroz, quinoa, y judías. El otro 20% son carnes magras: pato de vez en cuando y pollo. En cuanto a pescados, sobre todo cocino salmón".
La dieta de Gisele Bündchen


----------



## Rauxa (8 Ene 2016)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> La dieta de Gisele Bündchen
> 
> Su chef, Allen Campbell, revela que el 80% de lo que come son verduras y cereales integrales, y el 20% restante, carnes magras
> 
> ...



MEjor estaría si dejara los cereales integrales (que tb son alimentos procesados y tienen glucosa, que es un azúcar) y comiera algo de grasa bueno.
Como imagino que hará mucho ejercicio está delgada y con buen cuerpo pero eso no quiere decir que esté sana o lo esté en los próximos años.
Si basa su alimentacion en los cereales (Sean o no integrales), más tarde o temprana tendrá algun problema degenerativo.

Y tiene cojones que no coma berenjenas pq son inflamatorias :: y coma cereales (que son pura harina). 
Cualquier dia de estos la vemos anunciando Special K integrales, bajos en azúcar. Dudo que el lobby de la Berenjena pueda pagar su caché.

Cereales integrales: no están refinados, van con la cáscara incluida, que es donde está lo más intolerante del alimento. Por una parte tienen más nutrientes y sacian más, pero por otra parte, son más indigestos.
Sería mejor, si quiere comer cereales, que los comiera sin gluten.


----------



## stockman (8 Ene 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> MEjor estaría si dejara los cereales integrales (que tb son alimentos procesados y tienen glucosa, que es un azúcar) y comiera algo de grasa bueno.
> Como imagino que hará mucho ejercicio está delgada y con buen cuerpo pero eso no quiere decir que esté sana o lo esté en los próximos años.
> Si basa su alimentacion en los cereales (Sean o no integrales), más tarde o temprana tendrá algun problema degenerativo.
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo?

Yo hago muchisimo cardio y saco los hidratos de las patatas/moniatos, avena y arroz integral.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Ene 2016)

Me he planteado hacer dieta paleo un par de meses o tres, pero tengo un problemilla. Yo quiero *engordar*, no adelgazar. ¿Se puede engordar con la dieta paleo? ¿Directrices?


----------



## Rauxa (8 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Por ejemplo?
> 
> Yo hago muchisimo cardio y saco los hidratos de las patatas/moniatos, avena y arroz integral.



Verduras a tutiplen. Las patatas y monitos son dos fuentes muy potentes de hidratos, con lo que si haces mucho deporte, te irán muy bien. Y para mí, el arroz es el mejor cereal para el ser humano. Básate en esto.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 19:57 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Me he planteado hacer dieta paleo un par de meses o tres, pero tengo un problemilla. Yo quiero *engordar*, no adelgazar. ¿Se puede engordar con la dieta paleo? ¿Directrices?



La paleo no es para adelgazar o engordar, sino para estar bien de salud. Si sigues la paleo, estarás con un % de grasa y músculo óptimo en función de tu morfotipo. Tu objetivo es estar bien de salud. A partir de ahí, verás como sin querer te vas a tu peso ideal.
Pero si aún así, quieres ganar músculo (no creo que quieras engordar), pon algo más de proteina y realiza deporte con altas cargas y pocas repeticiones.


----------



## BLASO (8 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Por ejemplo?
> 
> Yo hago muchisimo cardio y saco los hidratos de las patatas/moniatos, avena y arroz integral.



El arroz integral no tiene gluten. La quinoa, es un pseudocereal que no tiene gluten y es muy completo y el trigo sarraceno tampoco tiene gluten.
La avena si tiene gluten, aunque no en exceso.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 20:16 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> MEjor estaría si dejara los cereales integrales (que tb son alimentos procesados y tienen glucosa, que es un azúcar) y comiera algo de grasa bueno.



¿El arroz integral, la avena, el trigo sarraceno (por citar algunos cereales) son alimentos procesados?
Fijate si son procesados que si los pones en una maceta y los riegas germinan. 

O es que piensas que los únicos cereales que existen son los cereales kellogs.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Ene 2016)

BLASO dijo:


> El arroz integral no tiene gluten. La quinoa, es un pseudocereal que no tiene gluten y es muy completo y el trigo sarraceno tampoco tiene gluten.
> La avena si tiene gluten, aunque no en exceso.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 20:16 ----------
> ...



No hablaba de esos cereales sino de los "normales" integrales. Mucha gente come integrales pensando en que son mejores.
Pero desengañémonos; yo no conozco a nadie que coma galletas o macarrones de trigo sarraceno.

Y repito lo mismo de siempre. El estudio no es:
- cereal refinado Vs cereal integral
- Maíz Vs trigo sarraceno

No me valen estos estudios pq siempre ganará un cereal. El estudio es:
- cereal Vs no cereal.
Y este estudio tal cual, no hay cojones de hacerlo.

El ser humano no está adaptado al cereal. Punto. Luego podemos hablar si es mejor con gluten, sin gluten, integral o un cereal poco manipulado geneticamente. El cereal tiene un componente ácido e inflamatorio y es un alimento muy poco nutritivo cuando lo comparamos con otra fuente de hidratos como es la verdura. 
Pero claro, siempre lo comparamos con otro cereal. Y así gana siempre.


----------



## BLASO (8 Ene 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El ser humano no está adaptado al cereal. Punto. Luego podemos hablar si es mejor con gluten, sin gluten, integral o un cereal poco manipulado geneticamente. El cereal tiene un componente ácido e inflamatorio y es un alimento muy poco nutritivo cuando lo comparamos con otra fuente de hidratos como es la verdura.
> Pero claro, siempre lo comparamos con otro cereal. Y así gana siempre.



Pues, que se lo digan a los chinos o japoneses y el arroz que llevan comiendo desde hace siglos, haber si están adaptados o no o en Valencia que llevamos algún que otro siglo también comiendo arroz y la verdad es que no conozco a nadie que le cause problemas.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Ene 2016)

BLASO dijo:


> Pues, que se lo digan a los chinos o japoneses y el arroz que llevan comiendo desde hace siglos, haber si están adaptados o no o en Valencia que llevamos algún que otro siglo también comiendo arroz y la verdad es que no conozco a nadie que le cause problemas.



El arroz ya he comentado que seguramente sea el cereal al cual estamos más adaptados.

En cuanto a la paradoja asiática no es tal. Actualmente China es el país con más diabetes en relación a su población. 
Asia tradicionalmente no ha consumido azúcar en su dieta. Podía comer arroz pero no consumía azúcar. 
Asia tradicionalmente ha comido arroz siempre mezclado con algún tipo de verduras o carne. 
Gracias a los palillos, siempre han sido una sociedad que ha comido despacio.

Actualmente oriente se ha occidentalizado mucho. YA come todo tipo de harinas (azúcar), refinados y por eso están ya atrapando a los USA en cuando obesidad y sobretodo diabetes. 

Repito, el arroz no tiene pq provocar obesidad. Pero el resto de cereales, son más problemáticos.

Â¿porque los chinos estÃ¡n delgados comiendo arroz? | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## MAUSER (8 Ene 2016)

BLASO dijo:


> Pues, que se lo digan a los chinos o japoneses y el arroz que llevan comiendo desde hace siglos, haber si están adaptados o no o en Valencia que llevamos algún que otro siglo también comiendo arroz y la verdad es que no conozco a nadie que le cause problemas.



En Valencia es el único lugar donde nadie tiene diabetes tipo II, soriasis, ni hay enfermos del corazón, ni de la tiroides... A hora va a resulta que Valencia es Sangrilá. El arroz sube el azúcar en la sangre una barbaridad.

Los chinos comen arroz pero lo comen con muchas verduras.


----------



## BLASO (8 Ene 2016)

Te has ido por los cerros de úbeda, pero bueno.
Los alimentos refinados como el arroz, la pasta (fideos, macarrones) o el pan blanco tienen un mayor índice glucémico que sus semejantes integrales y en estos últimos la asimilación glucémica se produce progresivamente y sin grandes subidas y bajadas como si ocurre en los alimentos refinados.
Así que, mejor come arroz integral y no tendrás problemas con el azúcar.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Ene 2016)

BLASO dijo:


> Te has ido por los cerros de úbeda, pero bueno.
> Los alimentos refinados como el arroz, la pasta (fideos, macarrones) o el pan blanco tienen un mayor índice glucémico que sus semejantes integrales y en estos últimos la asimilación glucémica se produce progresivamente y sin grandes subidas y bajadas como si ocurre en los alimentos refinados.
> Así que, mejor come arroz integral y no tendrás problemas con el azúcar.



Si son integrales la insulina no se dispara tanto, pero ya he comentado que los alimentos integrales van con toda la cáscara y por eso (aunque no disparen tanto el azúcar), si que son más indigestos (ahí precisamente está la proteína del gluten entre otras cosas). Así que si no es por una cosa es por la otra.
Ya hay muchos estudios que afirman que los integrales no son precisamente mejores que los refinados.
No todo es el azúcar.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (8 Ene 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si son integrales la insulina no se dispara tanto, pero ya he comentado que los alimentos integrales van con toda la cáscara y por eso (aunque no disparen tanto el azúcar), si que son más indigestos (ahí precisamente está la proteína del gluten entre otras cosas). Así que si no es por una cosa es por la otra.
> Ya hay muchos estudios que afirman que los integrales no son precisamente mejores que los refinados.
> No todo es el azúcar.



Y probablemente si esos cereales menos malos se comiesen de la forma tradicional no causarian grandes problemas, pero se empeñan en meterlos en la base de la dieta y ahi esta la cagada. 

Los cereales como un alimento mas en la dieta, incluso el arroz, sin ahorrar en verduras y metiendo grasas buenas no elevan el azucar por las nubes que es lo que pasa con las harinas refinadas.

En casa ayer trajeron pan de espelta para el crio. Tiene tendencia engordar y le estamos limitando los bocatas y los dulces, cosa complicada en un crio. Lo de la espelta no ha sido idea mia pero lo dejo como un mal menor. Un chaval es muy dificil que deje de comer ciertas cosas.

Bueno, pues lo he probado y parece un pan integral normal en textura y sabor. O nos la han metido en la panaderia o es una mezcla de harinas con algo de espelta, pero algo no me cuadra. Si alguno habeis probado y me podeis confirmar si mis sospechas son fundadas?


----------



## Rauxa (8 Ene 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Y probablemente si esos cereales menos malos se comiesen de la forma tradicional no causarian grandes problemas, pero se empeñan en meterlos en la base de la dieta y ahi esta la cagada.
> 
> Los cereales como un alimento mas en la dieta, incluso el arroz, sin ahorrar en verduras y metiendo grasas buenas no elevan el azucar por las nubes que es lo que pasa con las harinas refinadas.
> 
> ...



He escuchado muchas veces que este tipo de panes, llevan mezcla de otras harinas. A saber, a lo mejor lleva un 10% de trigo. 

Se trataría de ir a una panadería buena o de hablar con alguien que sepas al 100% que el producto es realmente sólo de espelta.

PAsa lo mismo con el azúcar negro y otras tantas cosas, que nunca el producto que te dicen es el 100%


----------



## MAUSER (8 Ene 2016)

Que opináis los arroceros del arroz salvaje?


----------



## Clavisto (8 Ene 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Que opináis los arroceros del arroz salvaje?



Que menuda firma más cojonuda te has colocado.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ene 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Si son integrales la insulina no se dispara tanto, pero ya he comentado que los alimentos integrales van con toda la cáscara y por eso (aunque no disparen tanto el azúcar), si que son más indigestos (ahí precisamente está la proteína del gluten entre otras cosas). Así que si no es por una cosa es por la otra.
> Ya hay muchos estudios que afirman que los integrales no son precisamente mejores que los refinados.
> No todo es el azúcar.*



La cáscara del trigo es lo que vulgarmente siempre se ha llamado el salvado de trigo. Yo lo compro directamente a una pequeña cerealera que hay cerca de donde vivo y lo añado crudo a las comidas o a los bollitos que me hago (en ese caso va cocido) como una forma de añadir fibra a la dieta (el salvado es practicamente la mitad fibra)

Si el salvado es indigesto yo y varios que se alimentan más o menos como yo ya deberíamos de haber muerto por una indigestión.

Saludos.


----------



## Tinuvuel (9 Ene 2016)

Este blog es una joya, y en este artículo se habla del tema de los carbohidratos y cuantos comer, igual os aclara algo 

Dietas bajas en carbohidrato: ¿cuánto carbohidrato debo comer? » Fitness Revolucionario


----------



## Oscovita (9 Ene 2016)

BLASO dijo:


> Te has ido por los cerros de úbeda, pero bueno.
> Los alimentos refinados como el arroz, la pasta (fideos, macarrones) o el pan blanco tienen un mayor índice glucémico que sus semejantes integrales y en estos últimos la asimilación glucémica se produce progresivamente y sin grandes subidas y bajadas como si ocurre en los alimentos refinados.
> Así que, mejor come arroz integral y no tendrás problemas con el azúcar.



Dentro de poco volvere al hilo porque he ganado 7 kilos despues de 3 meses de excesos.... aplicare el manual a partir del lunes.... 

...... Aquí no hay verdades absolutas, ya se ha dicho en el hilo que no vale 100% para todos pero si da resultados a la gran mayoria como a mi cuando bajé.

A mi me da que el arroz por mucho indice glucemico que tenga o aunque sea un arroz algo refinado no es ni de lejos tan "perjudicial" como por ejemplo el pan blanco.

El arroz, no me preguntes por qué cientificamente, lo unico que te puedo decir que cuando bajé comia arroz 1 vez a la semana a veces dos y bajé pero bien.

Esa es mi opinion, de hecho lo pregunté y se comentó un poco que era aceptable, sobre todo si no lo comias 4 veces a la semana.... y aun asi habria que verlo.

No sé por que intuyo que tiene propiedades diferentes a pesar de ser refinado o ser hidratos...... Mas benevolo...

---------- Post added 09-ene-2016 at 04:45 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Si son integrales la insulina no se dispara tanto, pero ya he comentado que los alimentos integrales van con toda la cáscara y por eso (aunque no disparen tanto el azúcar), si que son más indigestos (ahí precisamente está la proteína del gluten entre otras cosas). Así que si no es por una cosa es por la otra.
> Ya hay muchos estudios que afirman que los integrales no son precisamente mejores que los refinados.
> No todo es el azúcar.



De hecho creo que lo integral directamente es peor si estas bien de salud y no estas gordichoris total. Últimamente lo integral lo tengo muy puesto en la mira telescopica, no sé, no sé.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2016)

Oscovita dijo:


> *A mi me da que el arroz por mucho indice glucemico que tenga o aunque sea un arroz algo refinado no es ni de lejos tan "perjudicial" como por ejemplo el pan blanco.*



Estás comparando un alimento que no tiene nada añadido con otro que lleva añadido azúcar refinado y sal entre otras cosas. Añádele al arroz unos 2 a 4 gramos de azúcar de mesa refinado más 1-2 gr de sal por cada 100 gr y entonces ya si puedes comparar cual es más perjudicial o menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Raullucu (9 Ene 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Bueno, pues lo he probado y parece un pan integral normal en textura y sabor. O nos la han metido en la panaderia o es una mezcla de harinas con algo de espelta, pero algo no me cuadra. Si alguno habeis probado y me podeis confirmar si mis sospechas son fundadas?



No soy panadero pero preparo algo en casa. La espelta leva menos que el trigo y, por ende, el pan sale más compacto, de ahí que normalmente se hagan mezclas de harinas. Aunque yo te diría que la mejor prueba es el precio: una panadería que te certifique que tu pan es 100% espelta/escanda y fermentado con masa madre te va a cobrar cerca de los 4€ por una barra con 500g de harina.

Saludos.


----------



## BLASO (9 Ene 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Y probablemente si esos cereales menos malos se comiesen de la forma tradicional no causarian grandes problemas, pero se empeñan en meterlos en la base de la dieta y ahi esta la cagada.
> 
> Los cereales como un alimento mas en la dieta, incluso el arroz, sin ahorrar en verduras y metiendo grasas buenas no elevan el azucar por las nubes que es lo que pasa con las harinas refinadas.
> 
> ...



En mi casa llevamos tiempo comiendo pan de espelta (mi mujer no le sentaba bien el pan blanco) y nos va de lujo, eso sí me informé en el panadero del barrio e incluso me enseñó el saco de harina. La harina que utiliza es de espelta integral ecológica y lo hace con masa madre. El resultado es un pan espectacular, eso sí para celíacos no vale por que tiene algo de gluten, aunque menos que el trigo.


----------



## stockman (9 Ene 2016)

Entonces, cuales son las fuentes de hidratos (no verduras ni frutas) mas 'sanas'?

Porque en cada sitio leo algo distinto y yo por el deporte que hago no podria vivir comiendo solo verduras y fruta (tendria que comer kilos).

El arroz integral y boniatos serian de lo menos malo no?


----------



## Ultra Chad (9 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Entonces, cuales son las fuentes de hidratos (no verduras ni frutas) mas 'sanas'?
> 
> Porque en cada sitio leo algo distinto y yo por el deporte que hago no podria vivir comiendo solo verduras y fruta (tendria que comer kilos).
> 
> El arroz integral y boniatos serian de lo menos malo no?



Legumbres como fuente de carbohidratos







Legumbre - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Se denomina legumbre (del latín legumen) a la semilla contenida en las plantas de la familia de las Leguminosas (Fabaceae).

Las legumbres constituyen un grupo de alimentos muy homogéneo, desarrollados a partir del gineceo, de un solo carpelo y que se abre tanto por la sutura ventral como por el nervio dorsal, en dos valvas y con las semillas en una hilera ventral. Estas vainas suelen ser rectas y carnosas. Por lo general poseen una carne interior esponjosa, aterciopelada y de color blanco. Su parte interna corresponde al mesocarpio y al endocarpio del fruto.

El tamaño de las legumbres varía desde un milímetro o poco más hasta cincuenta centímetros. Su forma, aunque en la mayoría de los casos es alargada y comprimida, como la de las judías, frijoles o habichuelas, varía muchísimo.

Estos frutos pertenecen al gran grupo de las plantas leguminosas (familia Fabaceae) y, a pesar del gran número de especies que componen esta familia, las utilizadas para la alimentación humana y del ganado son relativamente pocas.

La parte de la planta consumida en alimentación animal y humana varía entre las distintas especies de leguminosas. En la mayor parte de los casos, la parte comestible coincide con la utilizada por la planta como almacén de sustancias de reserva. La gran variación existente en la parte consumida es una consecuencia de la diversidad de estrategias utilizadas por las leguminosas para su adaptación a los medios más diversos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Entonces, cuales son las fuentes de hidratos (no verduras ni frutas) mas 'sanas'?
> 
> Porque en cada sitio leo algo distinto y yo por el deporte que hago no podria vivir comiendo solo verduras y fruta (tendria que comer kilos).
> 
> El arroz integral y boniatos serian de lo menos malo no?



Fuentes de carbos de mejor a peor, y que cada cual opine pero yo lo tengo clarisimo:

Mejor:
Boniatos, chirivias, zanahorias, nabos, calabaza. Cualquier tuberculo poco feculento. Todas las cruciferas, frutas de temporada.

Despues de mejor, no malo:
Patatas y arroz. Sobre todo si se hace mucho deporte.

No malo del todo pero con algunos problemas asociados:
Cereales integrales sin gluten o poco gluten, espelta, quinoa, sorgo...
Legumbres.

Malo:
Harina de trigo blanca, cualquier harina refinada. Harina de trigo integral.

Veneno:
Azucar y edulcorantes.

Con los del primer grupo se puede funcionar perfectamente.


----------



## Tinuvuel (9 Ene 2016)

Que problemas dan las legumbres, aparte de posibles flatulencias?


----------



## stockman (9 Ene 2016)

Vale entonces los boniatos y el arroz van bien. Es lo que vengo usando junto con la calabaza desde que esto mas en serio mejorando la dieta. Los como en desauno y comida y luego en la cena ya meto algo algo mas verde, sino no tiro en lo entrenos (practico triatlon).

Lo que si he visto es que el IG cambia mucho en el caso del boniato dependiendo de si es hervido o al horno, se ve que al horno el IG se dispara.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> *Entonces, cuales son las fuentes de hidratos (no verduras ni frutas) mas 'sanas'?
> 
> Porque en cada sitio leo algo distinto y yo por el deporte que hago no podria vivir comiendo solo verduras y fruta (tendria que comer kilos).
> 
> El arroz integral y boniatos serian de lo menos malo no?*



Si haces deporte lo mejor es avena (copos y aun mejor el salvado, harina de avena no te la recomiendo), arroz y patatas. Legumbres también pero si haces deporte asegúrate dejar pasar 3-4 horas mínimo desde que las comes hasta que hagas deporte, un día se me ocurrió ponerme a correr después de apretarme un plato de cocido y probablemente fué la peor experiencia de mi vida, no te lo aconsejo 

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ene 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Que problemas dan las legumbres, aparte de posibles flatulencias?



Esas flatulencias y alguna que otra digestion pesada es un aviso de que contienen substancias que nuestro estomago tiene que pelear para asimilar.

Si se ponen bien a remojo y e cambia el agua un par de veces se eliminan la mayoria pero ahi estan.

Los principales son lectinas y fitatos. Como minimo causan algo de inflamacion al sistema digestivo. Luego estamos como de costumbre cada persona tiene una sensibilidad distinta a esos toxicos.

Igual que patatas y arroz los consumo una vez semana. Legumbres muy de vez en cuando.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> *Que problemas dan las legumbres, aparte de posibles flatulencias?*



Si sigues los pasos ninguno, ni siquiera flatulencias salvo que seas intolerante o alérgico a las legumbres.

- Ponerlas en remojo el tiempo correspondiente y añadirle bicarbonato. Es importante primero añadir el bicarbonato, removerlo bien y después añadir las legumbres.

- Cortarles la cocción (lo que vulgarmente se llama asustarlas), cocerlas primero con agua y un poco de sal, escurrirlas, dejarlas reposar un rato y después terminar la cocción con los demás ingredientes.

- Añadirles especias que ayudan a la digestión como comino, romero, tomillo, etc etc. Muy ricos por ejemplo los garbanzos con tomillo a mí me encantan.

- Y por supuesto y obviamente masticarlas muy bien, no solo las legumbres sino cualquier alimento.

Saludos.


----------



## Tinuvuel (9 Ene 2016)

Bueno, a mi no me dan ningún problema pero no está mal saber esos consejos, gracias. 

Pero pensaba que era por algo más, yo tengo a las legumbres por un alimento muy saludable, proteico e hidratos de bajo ig, saciante y con mil combinaciones.


Entonces que me aclare, la fruta también se puede comer sin limitación, a pesar de que lleva fructosa? También cambiará según la fruta, supongo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ene 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si sigues los pasos ninguno, ni siquiera flatulencias salvo que seas intolerante o alérgico a las legumbres.
> 
> - Ponerlas en remojo el tiempo correspondiente y añadirle bicarbonato. Es importante primero añadir el bicarbonato, removerlo bien y después añadir las legumbres.
> 
> ...



Que estoy de acuerdo en que son un alimento idoneo siempre que no sea la base de la alimentacion. 

Alimentos inflamatorios tomados a diario y segun que personas son problemas de salud a la larga.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2016 at 00:02 ----------




Tinuvuel dijo:


> Bueno, a mi no me dan ningún problema pero no está mal saber esos consejos, gracias.
> 
> Pero pensaba que era por algo más, yo tengo a las legumbres por un alimento muy saludable, proteico e hidratos de bajo ig, saciante y con mil combinaciones.
> 
> ...



El miedo a los altos indices glucemicos viene de que nos atiborran a harinas y azucar y cuando el pancreas esta ya tocado detras viene el miedo al arroz, las patatas y la fruta.

Esta bien cuando se quita uno el azucar minimizar una temporada fruta, patatas y arroz, pero solo con la finalidad de darle un respiro al pancreas, sobre todo si ya se tiene resistencia a la insulina o algun principio de diabetes. O simplemente si te sobran muchos kilos y quieres perder a buen ritmo.

Fuera de estos casos y estando en peso no te tiene que preocupar cuanta fruta tomes...la que te apetezca. Este punto es el unico en el que puedo estar de acuerdo con el Sr Sunwukun.

Si hablamos ya de diabeticos es otro tema, ahi el vegano lo flipa.

Por supuesto siempre mejor frutas de temporada. Yo no me pondria fino a comer mangos.


----------



## stockman (10 Ene 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que estoy de acuerdo en que son un alimento idoneo siempre que no sea la base de la alimentacion.
> 
> *Alimentos inflamatorios tomados a diario y segun que personas son problemas de salud a la larga.*
> 
> ...



Cuales son los alimentos inflamatorios?


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Cuales son los alimentos inflamatorios?



CEREALES DOMÉSTICOS 
las enzimas y mucinas de nuestros organismos son hoy incapaces de digerir correctamente las proteínas de los cereales ‐especialmente las del trigo y el maíz‐ 

LECHE ANIMAL Y SUS DERIVADOS
las proteínas de la leche de vaca tienen una estructura primaria diferente de las proteínas humanas. Y que algunas de ellas resisten ‐al menos en parte‐ a la acción de las enzimas y de la flora bacteriana. Por eso el resultado de su ingesta es con demasiada frecuencia una mucosa intestinal deteriorada.

LOS ACEITES REFINADOS

Muchos aceites suelen extraerse por calor y mediante complejos procesos de refinado que, presentan tres inconvenientes: La persistencia de algunos productos nocivos como el hexano, muy integrado en los cuerpos grasos e imposible de eliminar por completo. 
La creación durante el proceso de ácidos grasos saturados no deseables y nuevas especies químicas más o menos peligrosas. La transformación de una fracción de los ácidos grasos insaturados en ácidos grasos "trans" que nuestro organismo es incapaz de metabolizar.

LAS LEGUMBRES
Las legumbres, como los cereales, contienen lectinas y otros compuestos que fueron desarrollados por las plantas para defenderse de los insectos. Estas lectinas aumentan la permeabilidad intestinal y pueden provocar que tu sistema inmunológico se vuelva contra tu propio cuerpo, dando lugar a enfermedades autoinmunes como la artritis reumatoide, esclerosis múltiple, el lupus y el vitíligo.

De estos cuatro grupos los tres primeros son los mas inflamatorios. Las legumbres como ya hemos dicho se puede minimizar el riesgo con un buen remojado y no basando nuestra dieta en ellos.


----------



## stockman (10 Ene 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> CEREALES DOMÉSTICOS
> las enzimas y mucinas de nuestros organismos son hoy incapaces de digerir correctamente las proteínas de los cereales ‐especialmente las del trigo y el maíz‐
> 
> LECHE ANIMAL Y SUS DERIVADOS
> ...



Entonces la avena por ejemplo es inflamatoria no?


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (10 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Entonces la avena por ejemplo es inflamatoria no?



Todos los cereales son inflamatorios los peores los que contienen gluten.

Luego depende de su elaboracion, mas o menos remojados, mas o menos procesados, en forma de harina, en forma de copos. Y por supuesto no todo el mundo es igual de sensible. Tus digestiones te suelen avisar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Entonces la avena por ejemplo es inflamatoria no?



Referido a cualquier cereal y la avena no es una excepcion.

La cosa está en que los seres humanos no estamos adaptados fisiológicamente para digerir ningún grano o cereal sin previo tratamiento, se necesita cocción, fermentación o germinación, para aprovechar al máximo los nutrientes y no perjudicar nuestro sistema digestivo.

Las culturas ancestrales o tradicionales suelen moler, remojar, fermentar o germinar los cereales, granos y legumbres que consumen. Esto es algo muy sabio y tiene una explicación científica: todas las semillas, de cualquier tipo tienen antinutrientes que se encargan de inhibir la fuerza vital de la semilla para que solo actúe en condiciones favorables para su crecimiento (humedad, poca luz, calor). Uno de esos antinutrientes es el ácido fítico, que en nuestro organismo bloquea la absorción y utilización de los nutrientes, y provoca malestares estomacales, como gases e hinchazón.

Como ha dicho el murciano depende de su elaboracion y de la persona puede ser mas o menos idoneo.


----------



## stockman (10 Ene 2016)

Ya veo.

Yo por lo general suelo hervirla en agua y luego la como escurrida con una cucharada de miel y un poco de canela en polvo porque cruda no me gusta, la leche la he quitado de mi dieta.

Lo de los antinutrientes lo habia leido y por eso la pongo a hervir en vez de solo a remojo.


----------



## Tinuvuel (10 Ene 2016)

Habéis abandonado el hilo de qué hemos comido hoy


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Ene 2016)

No se si se ha nombrado por aquí ya o no, pero he tenido un efecto inesperado al dejar las harinas/edulcorantes/legumbres y aumentar el consumo de grasa...


...Y es que mi mierda flota. :XX::XX::XX:

Me cuesta horrores hacer bajarla por el inodoro. Tengo que poner un cubo al lado para echarlo después de tirar de la cisterna. )

Antes de aumentar el consumo de grasas se iba abajo y no daba problemas.


----------



## rory (10 Ene 2016)

¿sabe alguno a qué se puede deber el eccema, dermatitis o psoriasis y en general todas estas inflamaciones/afecciones de la piel?

Yo hace años dejé leche, trigo, harinas, etc, practicando una dieta muy parecida a la paleodieta, cuando todavía no se hablaba de ella.

Mi dieta puede decirse ejemplar. Casi excusivamente todo fresco, carne ecológica de mi vecino, pescado que pesco yo, fruta y verdura de las huertas próximas en gran parte, algo de leche de cabra del vecino, ecológica, leche de coco, aceite de oliva virgen extra, jamón de bellota, miel de un conocido...

No como ni harinas, ni leches o lácteos industriales, congelados, productos procesados, fritos, ni legumbres, ni tomate, berenjena, y muy poca patata.
Tampoco dulces, bebids azucaradas, café, ni quesos curados, salsas fuertes, etc.

En definitiva, hago una dieta estricta con la que he mejorado de forma notable alergias que tenía, pero en el tema de la piel sigo exactamente igual.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> ¿sabe alguno a qué se puede deber el eccema, dermatitis o psoriasis y en general todas estas inflamaciones/afecciones de la piel?
> 
> Yo hace años dejé leche, trigo, harinas, etc, practicando una dieta muy parecida a la paleodieta, cuando todavía no se hablaba de ella.
> 
> ...



Pues eso como toda autoinmune tiene mala solucion.

Si estas comiendo como dices y no mejora solo te queda suplementarte.

Capsulas de omega 3 y vitamina C.

Hay un hilo en conspiraciones sobre megadosis de vitamina C. Puede parecer magufo pero apaña muchos desarreglos.

El omega 3, no tiene nada de magufo es un antinflamatorio natural. Los eczemas y demas no deja de ser una inflamacion de la piel.

Luego como tratamiento topico aloe puro. 

Quiza con todo eso te mejore pero no creo que se pueda hacer mucho mas.

Si, una cosa. Haz ayuno un dia como minimo al mes, siendo casi paleo no te costara. Si dejas descansar el intestino la flora y la mucosa mejora, y te sorprenderia la cantidad de afecciones que hay detras de la permeabilidad intestinal.


----------



## Brigit (10 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> ¿sabe alguno a qué se puede deber el eccema, dermatitis o psoriasis y en general todas estas inflamaciones/afecciones de la piel?
> 
> Yo hace años dejé leche, trigo, harinas, etc, practicando una dieta muy parecida a la paleodieta, cuando todavía no se hablaba de ella.
> 
> ...



¿Jabones, gel de ducha, detergentes para la ropa, suavizantes? ¿Pensaste en eso?


----------



## rory (10 Ene 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues eso como toda autoinmune tiene mala solucion.
> 
> Si estas comiendo como dices y no mejora solo te queda suplementarte.
> 
> ...



Se me olvidaba.Tomo Mix tablets de LifeExtension,quizás el mejor multivitamínico, aceite de higado de bacalao, voy alternando con Vit D 7000 ui, grandes cantidades de mantequilla irlandesa de pasto, magnesio, vitamina C.....he probado de todo. Probé también megadosis de glutamina, pero nada.

hago ayunos muy frecuentes de 24/48 horas y de vez en cuando de 4 días, desde hace años. El sistema digestivo ahora lo tengo muy bien, todo controlado.

Me falta probar mega dosis de vitamina c, porque suelo tomar 3/4 gr diarios. 

Y lo que dice Brigit, ya estoy sospechando que son los champúes.

Realmente ya no sé qué probar. He abordado este tema desde la investigación y desde ir al origen del problema, por eso normalice hace años la función digestiva, pero nada, es imposible.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> Se me olvidaba.Tomo Mix tablets de LifeExtension,quizás el mejor multivitamínico, aceite de higado de bacalao, voy alternando con Vit D 7000 ui, grandes cantidades de mantequilla irlandesa de pasto, magnesio, vitamina C.....he probado de todo. Probé también megadosis de glutamina, pero nada.
> 
> hago ayunos muy frecuentes de 24/48 horas y de vez en cuando de 4 días, desde hace años. El sistema digestivo ahora lo tengo muy bien, todo controlado.
> 
> ...



Yo tuve hace tiempo jn problema de dermatitis seborreica en el pelo que me llevó por la calle de la amargura durante varios años, con sus insufribles picos y sus temporadas más llevaderas, pero siempre a cuestas. Probé de todo, hasta curanderas, y cuando ya me daba por vencido encontré a un médico que me recetó una fórmula magistral y eso fue un milagro. Pero milagro, ¿eh?.

Si estás interesado te cuento más pormenorizadamente como fue el asunto, formula incluida.


----------



## chomin (10 Ene 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo tuve hace tiempo jn problema de dermatitis seborreica en el pelo que me llevó por la calle de la amargura durante varios años, con sus insufribles picos y sus temporadas más llevaderas, pero siempre a cuestas. Probé de todo, hasta curanderas, y cuando ya me daba por vencido encontré a un médico que me recetó una fórmula magistral y eso fue un milagro. Pero milagro, ¿eh?.
> 
> Si estás interesado te cuento más pormenorizadamente como fue el asunto, formula incluida.



Cuenta, cuenta.... yo tambien sufro dermatitis


----------



## Clavisto (10 Ene 2016)

chomin dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta.... yo tambien sufro dermatitis



Ya estoy en la cama, pero como sé lo desesperante que puede ser la historia voy a levantarme y a buscar la información.

Dadme unos minutos.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2016 at 23:17 ----------

Bueno, vamos a ver.

Aquí narro la historia de mi problema, mis vueltas y revueltas entre médicos, hospitales, clínicas, brujas, vírgenes y la madre que parió al copón:

el blog de kufisto: ¡VIVA PALESTINA LIBRE! (IN MEMORIAM)

Cuelgo la historia en spoiler para quien ande corto de megas y todo ese rollo:



Spoiler



- "Lo mejor para esto es sol, mar y relax."

Y el tío lo decía en serio...

Era mi doctor de cabecera, nuestro médico de toda la vida, un follarín compulsivo, putero y vividor, que ya andaba de retirada: guapo, educado, voz suave y melosa, peluco de oro, esclava de oro, alfiler de oro...pasaba consulta privada por las tardes en su casa a pesar de que estaba prohibido, también fumaba constantemente y, supongo, se tiraba a la que le apetecía. Como en esa escena de "El Gran Lebowski" donde el doctor le ordena al Nota que se baje los calzoncillos, "no tío; es aquí...en el ojo", "bájese los calzoncillos". Ya quisiera el curerío tener feligreses con tamaña fe. El personal ha cambiado los padresnuestros por las pirulas.

O los champús, como era mi caso.

Primero dijeron que era psoriasis del cuero cabelludo, aunque después lo dejaron en dermatitis seborreica, para el caso era lo mismo, para mí tenía el mismo nombre: Gran Putada.

El primer brote fuerte me apareció cuando tenía veintipocos años y, de verdad, resultaba insufrible; era como si te estuvieran clavando unas garras afiladas en la cabeza, ni más ni menos: grandes costras cubrían mi cabeza grapando las raíces del pelo a la quijotera. Un askazo. Un dolor. Una Gran Putada.

La receta del doctor era genial, cojonuda, paradisíaca, pero para mi desgracia tuve que recordarle que yo no era Julio Iglesias, ni siquiera uno de sus miles de hijos, y que me resultaba imposible, IM-PO-SI-BLE, hacer "lo mejor para esto...", él se río y me dió la receta B: un champú especial, tan especial que costaba un polvo decente, aparte de recetarme la consabida Trinidad Hipocrática: "no bebas, no fumes, no comas grasas".

Aquello no funcionó. O al menos no como debería. Pasé todo aquel loco verano con la cabeza como un residente de Molokai. Y para mitigar el dolor bebía a diario. Era lo único que funcionaba: beber hasta que tus células transportaran más alcohol que dolor. Después llegaba la mañana, su resaca, el dantesco calor y el infernal trabajo en la terraza. Cuando terminaba ya estaba con los ojos brillantitos. Y al irme a dormir, ciego. Ojos que no ven...

Llegó el otoño, el trabajo se relajó, yo también, y aquello se mitigó un tanto, realmente el doctor tenía razón, como después comprobé por propia experiencia: los peores brotes coincidían con las épocas de máximo estrés.

La cosa se puso igual de fea con la llegada del verano siguiente: mi nueva doctora me derivó al especialista del Hospital por vía de Urgencia (dos o tres semanas de espera) y cuando impuso sus manos latexeadas en mi mal decidió que lo mejor sería hacer un cultivo, así que extrajo con unas pinzas algo de la mierda que llevaba encima y, con mucho cuidado, la introdujo en un botecito para que la estudiaran en el Laboratorio. Me dió una nueva fecha, me recetó otro champú XXX y, por último, me madreó con sus consejos vitales. Esta vez al menos no me habían confundido con Julio. Normal, estaba empezando a perder pelo.

Llegaron los resultados del cultivo y su puta madre, todo continuaba igual, el Especialista era otro Tarugo, no sabía como curarme, otro champú, y otro, y otro, y otro...

Hasta que mi abuela paterna se hartó y convenció a mi madre para llevarme a una celebérrima curandera de la ciudad.

Tenía una casa grande, limpia, llena de Imágenes, la sala de espera estaba a la entrada, ahí nos reuníamos todos los desesperados de la vida mientras la bruja se trabajaba a otro. Yo era el último de la noche, "pasad", nos dijo una voz, y allá que fuímos mi abuela, mi madre y yo, en silencio, como si estuviéramos en la Iglesia...

Era una vieja enorme, con unas tetas que más parecían ubres, toda enlutada, un gran crucifijo ahorcado entre sus mamazas, voz potente, seria pero no antipática, "siéntate ahí, hermoso", habló un rato con ellas sobre lo mío, "hay que rezar mucho, hay que rezar mucho...¡y pedir a la Virgen!". Vino hacia mí, me tocó la cara mientras yo le miraba las cimas de sus montañas, "ponte detrás de él" le dijo a mi abuela, "ponle las manos en los hombros", mi madre nos miraba, aquello parecía un jodido exorcismo, ¿seguro que le habían explicado bien lo que me pasaba?...

Empezaron a rezar, "¿crees en la Virgen?", me untó aceites mientras gorigoreaban, estuvieron así un buen rato, creo recordar que ví a mi madre con lágrimas en los ojos. Cuando acabó con lo que fuera nos mandó que todas las noches debía embadurnarme el cabello con un champú de brea (aquello me sonó a asfalto, a alquitrán) y ponerme un gorro de baño para dormir, al despertar tenía que aclarármelo y pasarme una peineta por las costras, arrancarlas con cuidado, "¡Y REZA A LA VIRGEN, HIJO MÍO!".

Rezar no recuerdo si recé, pero sí que hice todo lo demás: aquello era asqueroso, deprimente...mi pelo, mi pobre pelo...Era mi abuela la que me afeitaba las costras todas las mañanas, la pobrecilla venía a casa y me pasaba aquel chisme por la cabeza mientras yo me cagaba en todo lo cagable a pesar de que ella lo hacía con todo el cariño y el amor del mundo, "no digas eso, Kufistín...", "¡¡¡ME CAGO EN...!!!". 

Nada. No dió resultado. Quizá la solución era el Exorcismo.

Así estuve, envenenando mi cabello, durante dos o tres años, con rachas malas y rachas peores, pero siempre en racha. Siempre.

Hasta que una tarde de invierno un borrachín cliente mío me dijo que era amigo del nuevo Especialista del Hospital, que podía hablar con él y colarme en su consulta, que era un auténtico artista y tal...yo ya no sabía que cojones hacer, después de la Bruja fui a médicos privados, nos gastamos la pasta, y siempre era la misma historia, la misma película, la misma MIERDA.

Habló con él y me coló.

Dos días después pasé el último a consulta.

- "¿Qué te pasa?"
- "El pelo...dermatitis seborreica...estoy harto..."

Era moro, tenía una cara parecida a la del Felipe González de sus últimos años, hinchada, abotargada, grandes ojos negros, pelo negro y espeso, serio, muy serio, rozando la antipatía al primer vistazo. Se levantó de su silla y sin ponerse guantes ni hostias me tocó el pelo, sin delicadezas, moviéndome la cabeza con esas enormes manos peludas, regresó a su sitio...

- "Vas a ir a la farmacia con esta receta...es una pomada...que te la preparen...te la pones en la cabeza para dormir...al despertar te lavas con un champú neutro...una vez cada cuatro días..."

Y eso fue todo.

A las dos semanas aquello había desaparecido por completo. No me lo podía creer.


De vez en cuando se pasaba por el bar con nuestro común amigo el borrachín, yo no sabía como atenderle para agradarle, me desvivía, solía invitarle, pero se veía que él no estaba cómodo allí, tenía una cara trágica, había mucho dolor en su mirada, no sé, era raro, era...


Era palestino. 


Un cáncer se lo llevó hace algunos años.


Estés donde estés y con quién estés:


GRACIAS ETERNAS




Y la fórmula magistral (es con receta y te la preparan en tu farmacia) es esta:

Nombre fórmula: Triamcinolona en lanett. Bote de 100 gramos. 

Composición:

Triamcinolona acetonido 0, 100 grs
Salicílico Acido 10 grs
Resorcina 10 grs
Crema base Lanett 79, 90 grs


La cosa es muy sencilla:

- Vais a la farmacia con la receta de la fórmula magistral que os he copiado.
- La extendéis por las partes afectadas. Gorro de ducha y a dormir.
- Aclarar con un champú NEUTRO al desertar por la mañana. 
- Repetir la operación una vez cada cuatro días (el resto de días lavaos la cabeza con el champú neutro)

Mi cabeza era una COSTRA y a las dos semanas no quedaba ni huella.


Y había probado hasta el champú de los astronautas.


Ahora, repito, cada uno es cada uno. 


Pero llegué hasta a llorar de alegría.


De esto hace unos diez años y sólo he tenido un par de brotes (aunque llamarlos así es exageración: fueron pequeñísimos) que se fueron en cero coma, tal y como llegaron.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> *Ya veo.
> 
> Yo por lo general suelo hervirla en agua y luego la como escurrida con una cucharada de miel y un poco de canela en polvo porque cruda no me gusta, la leche la he quitado de mi dieta.
> 
> Lo de los antinutrientes lo habia leido y por eso la pongo a hervir en vez de solo a remojo.*



Con la avena puedes hacer pan de carne argentino, yo también hago con ella por ejemplo bollitos de espinacas y para antes o después de entrenar bollitos con claras de huevo y canela. 

Esta es la receta tradicional del pan de carne argentino, no es como las que hago yo que son más suis generis y no le añado ni el pan ni la sal y además lo hago al horno o microondas según me de, pero te haces una idea:

Ingredientes:

500 gramos de carnaza picada
200 gramos de avena arrollada
2 tomates grandes maduros picados
½ taza de aceite
½ cebolla finamente picada
1 huevo
1 cucharadita de canela en polvo
½ cucharadita de nuez moscada
½ cucharadita de sal fina
1 pizca de clavo de olor
Pan rallado

Procedimiento:

Mezclar la carnaza con la avena.
Agregarles los tomates, el aceite, la cebolla, el huevo, la canela, la nuez moscada, la sal fina y el clavo de olor.
Colocar en un molde de budín enmantecado y espolvorearlo con pan rallado.
Cocinar a baño María.

Saludos.


----------



## rory (10 Ene 2016)

Pues muy amable Clavisto, probaré, pero no soy muy amigo yo de las corticoides, pero es que estoy ya hasta las pelotas...

Por cierto, un par de preguntas.

-¿Cuánto duró el tratamiento y esas noches con el gorrito?

-¿Te salía la dermatitis por otras partes del cuerpo?

En mi caso, aletas de la nariz, barba, cuero cabelludo, detrás de las orejas, codos. Pero no se me forman costras como a ti ni me molestas apenas. Me pica un poco a veces, pero no es para nada molesto ni doloroso, es antiestético.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> Pues muy amable Clavisto, probaré, pero no soy muy amigo yo de las corticoides, pero es que estoy ya hasta las pelotas...
> 
> Por cierto, un par de preguntas.
> 
> ...



Dos semanas escasas.

También me salía detrás de las orejas, entre los dedos, en la nariz y cejas...vamos, pero eso desde chico y sin mucha importancia. Un poco de Celestoderm y fuera que es tarde. Lo jodió, lo chungo, era lo otro: un verdadero sinvivir.

Me alegra que no sea tu caso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tinuvuel (11 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> Pues muy amable Clavisto, probaré, pero no soy muy amigo yo de las corticoides, pero es que estoy ya hasta las pelotas...
> 
> Por cierto, un par de preguntas.
> 
> ...



Eso tiene pinta de ser levaduras (un hongo), has hecho tratamiento con alguna crema antifungica?


----------



## rory (11 Ene 2016)

Tratamiento con antifúngicos no,salgo el ketoconazol. pero he utilizado todos los chapúes que han existido, como los de brea, los cocase de farmacia y ahora uno demarca también para estados descamativos severos.

Con el ketoconazol me va bien, pero si lo dejo, vuelve a salir la dermatitis.

Llevo con este tema unos 25 años y no he encontrado la manera de solucionarlo, después de infinidad de médicos especialistas y de todo, ninguno sabe solucionarlo, algo habitual en el estamento médico.


----------



## tito346 (11 Ene 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ya estoy en la cama, pero como sé lo desesperante que puede ser la historia voy a levantarme y a buscar la información.
> 
> Dadme unos minutos.
> 
> ...




te lo aplicaste esa vez y ya valio? o te lo tienes que estar aplicando de nuevo cada x meses o x semanas?


----------



## Clavisto (11 Ene 2016)

tito346 dijo:


> te lo aplicaste esa vez y ya valio? o te lo tienes que estar aplicando de nuevo cada x meses o x semanas?



Vamos a ver.

La primera vez, cuando mi cabeza entera era una puta costra agarrada a mi cráneo como garras de león, hube de aplicármelo durante un par de semanas, como ya he dicho; esto es, echando cuentas, cuatro noches de ungüento y gorro de ducha: no quedó ni rastro.

Después, pasados los años, he tenido un par de ridículas reapariciones que al ser tratadas con ese verdadero bálsamo de Fierabrás se fueron en cero coma dos.

Veo los champús que citáis o enseñáis y me sonrío: yo los probé todos.

Y ninguno me hizo nada más que sacarme los cuartos.


----------



## rory (11 Ene 2016)

Yo el Zincation también lo he probado. 25 años dan para conocer a fondo los tratamientos que hay en farmacia.


----------



## tito346 (12 Ene 2016)

YO deje los champus tradicionales y me echo bicarbonato y vinagre de manzana


----------



## rory (14 Ene 2016)

tito346 dijo:


> YO deje los champus tradicionales y me echo bicarbonato y vinagre de manzana



¿Y qué tal?


----------



## tito346 (15 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> ¿Y qué tal?



muy bien

mucha mucha dermatitis no tenía, de hecho la sigo teniendo por temporadas pero muy muy poca, yo lo decía sobre todo como sustituto del champu ordinario, van genial, primero bicabonato con agua aclaro y luego vinagre con agua y aclaro. El champu normal o el ketoconazol creo que se llamaba me jodia el pelo entero y haciendo esto otro genial.


----------



## qbit (18 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> Yo el Zincation también lo he probado. 25 años dan para conocer a fondo los tratamientos que hay en farmacia.



¿Has probado el champú de arcilla y flor de azufre?:

Geles/Champus - bellsolafitoterapia

Con este creo que al menos controlarías el problema.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2016 at 04:05 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Y la fórmula magistral (es con receta y te la preparan en tu farmacia) es esta:
> 
> Nombre fórmula: Triamcinolona en lanett. Bote de 100 gramos.
> 
> ...



Aquí viene casi la misma fórmula y otras:

http://www.acofarma.com/admin/uploa...3ddfbf29263e48a293c5/main/files/Resorcina.pdf


----------



## Chimpu (18 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> ¿sabe alguno a qué se puede deber el eccema, dermatitis o psoriasis y en general todas estas inflamaciones/afecciones de la piel?
> 
> Yo hace años dejé leche, trigo, harinas, etc, practicando una dieta muy parecida a la paleodieta, cuando todavía no se hablaba de ella.
> 
> ...



Yo también sufro de dermatitis , eccema,prurito, cuando tengo algún brote es un calvario ,en mi caso cuidando la alimentación evitando dulces,procesados,fritos,alcohol, y el trigo sobre todo el trigo y todo lo que lleva gluten, si he mejorado bastante por suerte.

Mira a ver tu dieta porque igual comes algo que te perjudica y se te refleja en la piel o igual tienes un deficit de vitaminas como contestó otro forero.¿bebes mucha agua?

De todas formas la D.A es crónica y la putada nunca sabes cuando vendrá el brote, ya que aunque controles la alimentación influyen otros factores como el estres,ansiedad, cambios brusco de temperatura, el frio el calor el propio sistema inmunológico. De Momento no hay cura y solo paliativos, corticoides, antihistaminicos. ..Suerte!


----------



## rory (20 Ene 2016)

Refugee, tomo el sol y me baño en el mar muy a menudo y me mejora algo, pero en cuanto estoy una semana sin bañarme, me vuelve, incluso con más fuerza. Sobre el bicarbonato, lo he probado, pero no he sido constante.



qbit dijo:


> ¿Has probado el champú de arcilla y flor de azufre?:
> 
> Geles/Champus - bellsolafitoterapia
> 
> ...



Pues no lo he probado, pero voy a probarlo, porque los champúes ninguno me hace nada, salvo el de ketoconazol, que me alivia bastante.



Chimpu dijo:


> Yo también sufro de dermatitis , eccema,prurito, cuando tengo algún brote es un calvario ,en mi caso cuidando la alimentación evitando dulces,procesados,fritos,alcohol, y el trigo sobre todo el trigo y todo lo que lleva gluten, si he mejorado bastante por suerte.
> 
> Mira a ver tu dieta porque igual comes algo que te perjudica y se te refleja en la piel o igual tienes un deficit de vitaminas como contestó otro forero.¿bebes mucha agua?
> 
> De todas formas la D.A es crónica y la putada nunca sabes cuando vendrá el brote, ya que aunque controles la alimentación influyen otros factores como el estres,ansiedad, cambios brusco de temperatura, el frio el calor el propio sistema inmunológico. De Momento no hay cura y solo paliativos, corticoides, antihistaminicos. ..Suerte!



Sobre alimentación, poca gente conozco que la tenga la mitad de buena que yo, pero a saber...
Sobre vitaminas, me tomo mi suplementos desde hace muchos años, de eso no hay problema, estoy cubierto.
Agua bebo mucha....si es que lo hago todo bien, pero no consigo quitar esta mierda de dermatitis...


----------



## malibux (20 Ene 2016)

A ver, las enfermedades existen. No el 100% de la salud depende exclusivamente de la alimentación (salvo algunas pocas enfermedades), tampoco hay que obsesionarse con ello.

Probad a ir a un buen dermatólogo, creo que os orientará más...


----------



## rory (20 Ene 2016)

malibux dijo:


> A ver, las enfermedades existen. No el 100% de la salud depende exclusivamente de la alimentación (salvo algunas pocas enfermedades), tampoco hay que obsesionarse con ello.
> 
> Probad a ir a un buen dermatólogo, creo que os orientará más...



¿Y si has ido a unos 20 alergólogos y otros tantos dermatólogos en tu vida?

La respuesta no la tienen los médicos, me temo, son unos incompetentes en su mayoría, salvo los que saben de verdad de medicina, unos pocos. Es el problema de la masificación de esa hermosa disciplina.


----------



## Cazarr (20 Ene 2016)

Me gustaría plantear un asuntillo personal. En dos o tres meses (si no menos) tengo previstos una serie de cambios que me obligarán a controlar soviéticamente mi economía individual. Y ahora me toca preparar unas *pautas de alimentación* para *comer bien*, vencer la pereza (los precongelados salen caros) y *gastar lo menos posible*.

Había pensado en tirar mucho de guisos (*lentejas, garbanzos, arroces y judías*) para los mediodías. Y ahí va mi pregunta particular: *¿haría bien en comer esto semana tras semana?* Serían *tres, cuatro o cinco veces a la semana*; luego también quería limitar la carne a una o dos veces por semana y tirar de verduras, hortalizas y pescado para las cenas.

Para los desayunos pensaba combinar el típico desayuno de aquí (jamón, queso, huevo y alguna torrada) o _cócteles_ de vitaminas (fruta fresca licuada con otras verduras y hortalizas; todo natural, nada de preparados).

Gracias de antemano; aprovecho para pedir chincheta al hilo, que no es la primera vez que acudo aquí y cada día me leo un poquito para aprender cosillas.


----------



## stockman (20 Ene 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Me gustaría plantear un asuntillo personal. En dos o tres meses (si no menos) tengo previstos una serie de cambios que me obligarán a controlar soviéticamente mi economía individual. Y ahora me toca preparar unas *pautas de alimentación* para *comer bien*, vencer la pereza (los precongelados salen caros) y *gastar lo menos posible*.
> 
> Había pensado en tirar mucho de guisos (*lentejas, garbanzos, arroces y judías*) para los mediodías. Y ahí va mi pregunta particular: *¿haría bien en comer esto semana tras semana?* Serían *tres, cuatro o cinco veces a la semana*; luego también quería limitar la carne a una o dos veces por semana y tirar de verduras, hortalizas y pescado para las cenas.
> 
> ...



Yo para comer alterno entre legumbres, arroz, patata (o calabaza con zanahoria a veces), carne, huevos y pescado.

Legumbres 2 dias por semana, arroz 2 mas y patata otros 3. (mas carne/huevos/pescado).



Por la mañana avena, fruta y frutos secos por la noche verdura+carne/pescado//huevos (espinacas, guisantes, etc).


Las patatas, arroz legumbres son baratas y cunden, los huevos tampoco son caros, las verduras tampoco demasiado (espinacas y guisantes congelados compro) lo unico caro es la carne y el pescado.

Si con esto pasa un estudiante que hace unas 10h de deporte semanales puede pasar cualquiera.


----------



## JUAN SIN MIEDO (21 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> ¿Y si has ido a unos 20 alergólogos y otros tantos dermatólogos en tu vida?
> 
> La respuesta no la tienen los médicos, me temo, son unos incompetentes en su mayoría, salvo los que saben de verdad de medicina, unos pocos. Es el problema de la masificación de esa hermosa disciplina.



Yo tuve una dermatitis durante ocho años, los brotes me salían con el calor, empezaba en mayo hasta noviembre. Después de muchos dermatólogos y alergologos me descubrieron una super alergia a los metales. Encontré un estudio japonés que relacionaba la dermatitis con los empastes metálicos, en mi caso funcionó, simplemente sustituí los empastes.


----------



## qbit (21 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> Sobre alimentación, poca gente conozco que la tenga la mitad de buena que yo, pero a saber...



Es que no es verdad que tengas una alimentación tan buena. Te sobra por ejemplo la carne.

También puedes preguntar aquí: ESCUELA de SALUD


----------



## stockman (21 Ene 2016)

qbit dijo:


> Es que no es verdad que tengas una alimentación tan buena. Te sobra por ejemplo la carne.
> 
> También puedes preguntar aquí: ESCUELA de SALUD



entonces de donde sacas las proteinas necesarias para alguien que hace mucho deporte?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ene 2016)

comiendo boniato, bro...


----------



## usuario00 (21 Ene 2016)

JUAN SIN MIEDO dijo:


> Yo tuve una dermatitis durante ocho años, los brotes me salían con el calor, empezaba en mayo hasta noviembre. Después de muchos dermatólogos y alergologos me descubrieron una super alergia a los metales. Encontré un estudio japonés que relacionaba la dermatitis con los empastes metálicos, en mi caso funcionó, simplemente sustituí los empastes.



Qué rebuscado. Suerte que fuiste curioso y te tomaron en serio. Porque a veces descubres algo que con buena fe crees que puede curarte, pero los medicos pasan.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Ene 2016)

Me gustaría que alguien con conocimiento nos hablara sobre los frutos secos.


----------



## Tinuvuel (22 Ene 2016)

Alguno con hernia de hiato?


----------



## rory (22 Ene 2016)

JUAN SIN MIEDO dijo:


> Yo tuve una dermatitis durante ocho años, los brotes me salían con el calor, empezaba en mayo hasta noviembre. Después de muchos dermatólogos y alergologos me descubrieron una super alergia a los metales. Encontré un estudio japonés que relacionaba la dermatitis con los empastes metálicos, en mi caso funcionó, simplemente sustituí los empastes.



Me quité los empastes que tenía hace años, es lo primero que hice.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 12:12 ----------




qbit dijo:


> Es que no es verdad que tengas una alimentación tan buena. Te sobra por ejemplo la carne.
> 
> También puedes preguntar aquí: ESCUELA de SALUD



Conozco a LLinares hace unos 10 años, le he leído, tengo su libro y me gusta, pero no estoy de acuerdo con él con respecto al vegetarianismo.

Enfermé cuando estuve un año comiendo muy poca carne. Puede que haya metabolismos que admitan poca carne, pero no es mi caso.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> Me quité los empastes que tenía hace años, es lo primero que hice.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 12:12 ----------
> 
> ...



A mí me parece muy curioso cómo hay veganos que asumen que eliminar la carne y los productos animales de la dieta es beneficioso.

No hay NADA, ni en la evidencia científica, ni en motivos fisiológicos o nutricionales que indique es mejor seguir una dieta en la que se eliminen los productos animales.

La carne es un producto excepcionalmente nutritivo.

Según el registro fósil estamos adaptados a comerla desde antes de que nuestra especie existiera (homínidos anteriores al Sapiens cazaban y cocinaban la carne).

Prácticamente todas las culturas de las que hay registro a lo largo de la Historia de la humanidad han empleado en su nutrición la carne y/o otros productos animales.

Para colmo, determinados aminoácidos esenciales para el cuerpo humano (es decir, que este no puede sintetizar a partir de otros elementos), se encuentran en abundancia en la carne, en cambio son extremadamente difíciles de conseguir sólo con vegetales (se puede, pero sólo con unos pocos productos vegetales).

Es decir, todo apunta a que, si bien habría que discutir *cuánta *carne/productos animales es saludable comer, parece bastante claro que, al menos desde un punto de vista nutricional, *eliminar* esos productos de la dieta no tiene mucho sentido (aunque en teoría parece posible, desde luego no parece muy recomendable).

Para mí sólo se explica mediante el fanatismo. Se mezclan motivos ideológicos o medioambientales (muy loables, por cierto), con NUTRICIÓN (que es otra cosa evidentemente).

A mí me cuesta mucho entenderlo, la verdad. Me provoca un gran cansancio.

Ya en lo personal, tanto yo como otras personas de mi familia, experimentamos una gran mejora de salud y ánimo al pasar de comer carne 1 vez a la semana o menos (basando alimentación en pan/pasta, etc.) a basar la alimentación en verduras y hortalizas-pescado-frutos secos-carne. Es decir, entre carne y pescado unas 5-6 raciones a la semana.

En fin.


----------



## Indignado (22 Ene 2016)

Vengo animar el hilo  , vamos hablar de la moda made in USA del "_healthy food_" , consiste en comer saludable a base de cereales integrales , frutas y verduras ; la moda es seguida casi exclusivamente por mujeres que cuelgan en instagram fotos de sus platos "cools" vegetarianos o fotos de su perdida de peso ; esta lleno de borderlines que substituyen el pescado por la soja y presumen de sus conocimientos de nutrición :XX:

Para ver una muestra :

#healthyfood â€¢ Instagram photos and videos

#healthylife â€¢ Instagram photos and videos

La moda esta siendo patrocinada por una famosa marca comercial , todo interés es pura casualidad 8:







"Ser Healthy" está de moda | Celia Quijano


----------



## Luizmi (22 Ene 2016)

Qué opináis de los vinagres? por estos lares somos de pringar bien la ensalada con vinagre de vino o de manzana, toda esa acidez en cada comida no dificultara la digestión?


----------



## qbit (22 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> Enfermé cuando estuve un año comiendo muy poca carne. Puede que haya metabolismos que admitan poca carne, pero no es mi caso.



A lo mejor lo que llamas enfermar fue que empezastes a desintoxicarte, como el otro forista que descubrió la relación con intoxicación por metales pesados.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sarta de tonteríass repetidas más que el ajo



Ya me has hartado. Yo me preguntaba cómo era posible que dijeras tantas gilipolleces (y encima acusas a los demás de fanáticos) hasta que hace unos días dijiste que eras abogado o similar, y entonces encajó todo. Recordé mis experiencias con gente de Derecho y también lo que decía Asimov sobre que la gente de Derecho escaseaba en Mensa. Normal, pensaba yo.

Resumiendo: Que no tienes ni puta idea de ciencias ni de salud y eso explica las gilipolleces que dices.



stockman dijo:


> entonces de donde sacas las proteinas necesarias para alguien que hace mucho deporte?



Cuando se hace ejercicio lo que el cuerpo necesita es energía. Las proteínas no son una fuente de energía primigenia sino que se usan para otras cosas (enzimas, construir células, etc.).

Copio y pego:

_"*El mito de la necesidad de las proteínas que aporta la carne*

Hay una frase que se utiliza mucho y que si no se piensa con lógica parece cierta. La frase dice: “si quieres ser fuerte como un toro, cómete al toro”. Es un error de bulto, porque si te comes al toro serás igual de fuerte como el que come toro, no como un toro. Sería más lógico decir: “si quieres ser fuerte como un toro, come lo mismo que el toro”.

Todo el mundo sabe que los animales más fuertes y más resistentes que hay en el planeta son todos vegetarianos o herbívoros. Cuando alguien nos diga que necesitamos proteína de origen animal para crecer y estar fuertes, la pregunta inteligente que debemos hacernos es: ¿Por qué los gorilas, los elefantes, los rinocerontes, etc. no comen carne, crecen mucho y son muy fuertes y sanos?

El mito de la falta de proteína está tan incrustado debajo del cuero cabelludo, que incluso los que admiten una alimentación vegetariana, inmediatamente te hablan de buscar sustitutos para la carne. Si el ser humano necesitara comer carne sería una tontería sustituirla; lo más correcto y natural sería comer carne directamente en vez de sustituirla. La realidad es que el ser humano ni necesita comer carne, ni necesita sustituirla. Esta afirmación la demuestra el hecho comprobado de que el 90% de las enfermedades de la raza humana tienen como causa u origen el exceso en la ingesta de proteínas, sobre todo de origen animal.

Para los que todavía siguen preocupados por la carencia de proteínas en un régimen vegetariano, vamos a aprovecharnos de que las matemáticas no fallan, y hagamos una sencilla suma de las cantidades habituales de proteína que ingiere una persona vegetariana.

Lo más gracioso del caso es que yo soy vegetariano desde hace 40 años, y mi única preocupación no es suplir las carencias de proteínas de mi dieta, sino procurar no sobrepasar el umbral de ingesta de proteínas diarias que asegura el mantenimiento de la salud.

Resumiendo: no busco las proteínas, sino que huyo de ellas.

El exceso de proteínas en la alimentación produce enfermedad, incluso cuando la proteína ingerida es de origen vegetal (la única diferencia es que la proteína vegetal no tiene purinas que intoxican al cuerpo por otras vías, pero los problemas producidos por su exceso son los mismos).

Veamos la ingesta de proteína diaria en una dieta que trata de esquivar los alimentos proteicos en vez de buscarlos:
Gramos de proteína por día

Dos huevos a la semana – proteína por día = 4
1 kilo de fruta diario 9
500 gramos de verdura 10
25 gramos de frutos secos, sésamo, etc. 4
Una comida de legumbres a la semana, por día 6
200 gramos de cereales: arroz, pan, pasta 22
50 gramos de queso o derivados lácteos al día 10
——–
Total gramos de proteína ingerida por día 65

La Organización Mundial de la Salud ha ido bajando la recomendación de ingesta de proteínas diarias debido a los estudios que demuestran que los problemas son causados más veces por exceso que por carencia. En estos momentos se recomienda 0.8 gramos por kilo y día para una persona adulta, aunque hay opiniones que hablan de cifras cercanas a la mitad. Una persona de 70 Kilos multiplicándolos por 0.80 tendría que comer 56 gramos de proteína al día.

Como se ve arriba, *una dieta diseñada para no abusar de los alimentos proteicos ya sobrepasa la ingesta recomendada de proteínas. Si a esa dieta que ya se excede en proteínas, se le añade una ración de carne o pescado en cada comida, el exceso de proteína aportado va a sobrepasar ampliamente la capacidad de eliminación que tienen nuestros órganos emuntorios, abocando con ello nuestro cuerpo a la enfermedad.*

Hay que tener en cuenta que nuestro organismo recicla más de dos tercios de sus propios residuos proteicos. Es muy probable que la pérdida real de proteína no llegue a la mitad de las cifras de ingesta que recomienda la O.M.S."_

El mito de la necesidad de las proteínas que aporta la carne | ESCUELA de SALUD


----------



## Tinuvuel (22 Ene 2016)

El único aminoácido que está en poca proporción en los vegetales es la metionina, para el resto, la proteína vegetal es tan completa como la animal. 

Lo que sí puede aportar mejor la carne son otros elementos, como el hierro pero se puede estar sano siendo vegetariano perfectamente. Otra cosa es que sea más sencilla hacerlo con carne.


----------



## rory (22 Ene 2016)

Qbit, conozco las desintoxicaciones o crisis depurativas, pero eso no dura un año o más y con una depresión severa y ansiedad durante un año.

Esas crisis sobrevienen cuando el cuerpo está muy intoxicado y a remover esos tóxicos que están acumulados, el cuerpo sufre una reintoxicación hasta que son expulsados.

Primero, mi cuerpo nunca estuvo muy intoxicado. Y segundo, una crisis depurativa no dura años.

Yo he hecho enemas y ayunos durante días y nunca tuve ninguna crisis depurativa, señal de que mi cuerpo está limpio.

Mis problemas fueron que ingería muy poca grasa animal y esto me produjo una depresión gordísima, es muy fácil de entender. Cuando reintroduje la grasa mejoré espectacularmente.

Hay personas que no comen carne y les sienta bien, lo respeto.

Yo debo comer carne y pescado, mi metabolismo es de tipo cazador.

Espero que los vegetarianos entiendan esto también y lo respeten.


----------



## stockman (22 Ene 2016)

qbit dijo:


> A lo mejor lo que llamas enfermar fue que empezastes a desintoxicarte, como el otro forista que descubrió la relación con intoxicación por metales pesados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peroe s diferente, tanto toros como gorilas, etc tienen una musculatura asi de grande por genetica a demas de metabolismos diferentes y comer muchisima mas cantidad de aliemento al dia que un humano.

Un humano sedentario no necesitara grandes dosis de proteinas, pero al hacer deporte de alta intensidad o musculacion se rompen fibras y la demanda de proteinas aumenta de forma drastica.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 20:36 ----------




rory dijo:


> Qbit, conozco las desintoxicaciones o crisis depurativas, pero eso no dura un año o más y con una depresión severa y ansiedad durante un año.
> 
> Esas crisis sobrevienen cuando el cuerpo está muy intoxicado y a remover esos tóxicos que están acumulados, el cuerpo sufre una reintoxicación hasta que son expulsados.
> 
> ...



Por casualidad, que grupo sanguineo eres?

He leido varias veces que segun el grupo sanguineo de la persona le favorecen ciertos habitos alimenticios.


----------



## rory (23 Ene 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Peroe s diferente, tanto toros como gorilas, etc tienen una musculatura asi de grande por genetica a demas de metabolismos diferentes y comer muchisima mas cantidad de aliemento al dia que un humano.
> 
> Un humano sedentario no necesitara grandes dosis de proteinas, pero al hacer deporte de alta intensidad o musculacion se rompen fibras y la demanda de proteinas aumenta de forma drastica.
> 
> ...



Lo del grupo sanguíneo yo también lo he leído. Es lógico, no todos los humanos somos iguales. En la parte atlántica de Europa la agricultura llegó de forma muy tardía y sus habitantes no están genéticamente evolucionados para asimilar esos productos. No es lo mismo el pan para un semita que para un escocés. En Escocia apenas ha habido en su historia agricultura.
Su metabolismo admite mucho mejor caza y pesca.

Y además eso se nota. Yo tengo los instintos de cazar a flor de piel desde pequeño, constitución mediana atlética, perfecta para cazar.

Grupo a+


----------



## Chimpu (23 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> ¿Y si has ido a unos 20 alergólogos y otros tantos dermatólogos en tu vida?
> 
> La respuesta no la tienen los médicos, me temo, son unos incompetentes en su mayoría, salvo los que saben de verdad de medicina, unos pocos. Es el problema de la masificación de esa hermosa disciplina.



Hay cosas que no se saben y muchos de esos médicos se volverán locos cuando llegan a consulta los pacientes y por no poder solucionarle.

De todas formas como dije de momento la Dermatitis no tiene cura, de momento, por mucho que te cuides y controles la alimentación siempre habrá algún brote, ya que son muchas causas las que la originan y a veces muy muy dificil de saber que causa es, hay gente que se tira toda su vida sin saberlo, otros afortunados como el forero del empaste de amalgama que se lo quitó y le mejoró o desapareció la dermatitis, suerte!. Normalmente uno no sabe 100% por qué, solo hay paliativos para salir del paso, antihistaminicos, cremas con corticoides y demás productos que cuestan un dinero y aburren pero es lo que hay...


----------



## stockman (23 Ene 2016)

Que opinion os merece el aceite virgen de coco como fuente de grasas?

Estoy leyendo y parece que es la ostia, que tiene mil propiedades.


----------



## Breiser (23 Ene 2016)

Una pregunta. 

El azucar que viene en los productos ecologicos entiendo que no es refinado ¿no? Con todo, entiendo que tampoco es muy recomendable.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Ene 2016)

Breiser dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> El azucar que viene en los productos ecologicos entiendo que no es refinado ¿no? Con todo, entiendo que tampoco es muy recomendable.



Producto ecologico y azucar me parece un oximoron.


----------



## jvega (23 Ene 2016)

hoy me he jartao de potaje y no paro de pederme k ago?


----------



## Cazarr (23 Ene 2016)

Breiser dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> El azucar que viene en los productos ecologicos entiendo que no es refinado ¿no? Con todo, entiendo que tampoco es muy recomendable.



No sería raro que te encontraras productos ecológicos con "stevia" que, en realidad, muchas veces es un sucedáneo de stevia como aditivo (E960).

Con la moda de los productos ecológicos hay que andar con cuatro ojos para que no te la metan doblada; ya sabéis que todo lo que se masifica se degenera.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Ene 2016)

Los veganos tienen depresiones todos sin excepción por la falta de triptofanos, que son la base para fabricar serotonina, la "droga" natural de la felicidad.


----------



## aspid (24 Ene 2016)

Hoy he empezado a no tomar azucar ni harina.
He desayunado dos huevos cocidos, una lata de sardinas en aceite de oliva, un plátano y una mandarina y cafe con leche y miel.
De comer, huevos rellenos de atun, mandarina y pipas de girasol.
De cena, ensalada gigante de mezclum, huevos cocidos, cebolla, tomate y medio bote de caballa del sur en aceite de oliva (con buen chorro de AOVE)

¿Como lo veis, alguna sugerencia?
pd. Mido 180 cm y peso 103 kg.

Me he leído todo el hilo....


----------



## stockman (24 Ene 2016)

Yo desayuno:

- 50gr de avena hervida con pasas y canela en polvo.
- 1 platano/aguacate
- Almendras y avellanas a ojo.
- Batido de proteinas.

Estoy pensando en meter 100gr de avena y reducir algo el arroz de la comida (100-150gr como ahora mismo).

Lo que no se es que ponerles a las patatas para subir algo las calorias porque segun leo llevan 6kcal por cada 100 gramos y tendria que comerme 400gr para igualar lo que como en arroz. He pensado en hecharle aceite de oliva o mantequilla (la como hervida la chafo y le añado nuez moscaday oregano).


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ene 2016)

aspid dijo:


> Hoy he empezado a no tomar azucar ni harina.
> He desayunado dos huevos cocidos, una lata de sardinas en aceite de oliva, un plátano y una mandarina y cafe con leche y miel.
> De comer, huevos rellenos de atun, mandarina y pipas de girasol.
> De cena, ensalada gigante de mezclum, huevos cocidos, cebolla, tomate y medio bote de caballa del sur en aceite de oliva (con buen chorro de AOVE)
> ...



A ver, no voy a ser yo el que hable mal de los huevos y el pescado azul, pero intenta ser menos reiterativo en las comidas del dia)

Huevos y pescado en una comida vale pero luego mete proteinas de otras procedencias en la otra, pavo, pollo, algun filete, incluso bacon de vez en cuando.

LAs cruciferas son un alimento completisimo mete tambien algun brocoli, col o coliflor, a la plancha, vapor como quieras. EL resto de verduras no las olvides acelgas frescas (una delicia), espinacas, alcachofas, etc.

Tambien echaras de menos los hidratos al principio, pasate a los hidratos sanos, boniatos, calabaza, zanahorias, chirivias.

Y ya puestos alguna otra fuente de grasas, ademas del aove y las pipas, aguacates, cacao, mantequilla...panceta

Tienes un peso parecido al mio yo empece con 102 kg y 1,86cm, y llegue a los 85 luego me he quedado en 88 metiendo algun hidrato mas de patatas y arroz.

Solo con no tomar harinas adelgazaras pero si quieres bajar a buen ritmo, no te tomes cuatro piezas de fruta al dia, cuento dos mandarinas, un platano y un tomate. Las ensaladas cuanto mas verdes mejor y mas verdura que fruta (una o dos piezas al dia va bien).

Consejo final: olvida todo lo que has oido hasta ahora sobre nutricion, con el pequeño cambio de dejar azucar y harinas, come todo lo que quieras solo que no este procesado. Y olvidate eso de que las grasas engordan. Comprobaras en tus carnes que es mentira.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ene 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Los veganos tienen depresiones todos sin excepción por la falta de triptofanos, que son la base para fabricar serotonina, la "droga" natural de la felicidad.



otro subnormal que no ha visto una puta tabla nutricional en toda su oligofrénica vida, los plátanos tienen triptófano de sobra, en cualquier dieta con suficiencia proteica (nada difícil de conseguir, busca el estudio de la OMS correspondiente a las proteínas y mira tablas nutricionales) hay triptófano de sobra.

Algunos siguen pensando que ser vegano es comer solo cuatro hojas de lechuga. 

¿no comes carne ni huevos ni leche? ¿y qué comes? :XX:

Cuánta oligofrenia entre los yonquis de la carne.


----------



## aspid (24 Ene 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver, no voy a ser yo el que hable mal de los huevos y el pescado azul, pero intenta ser menos reiterativo en las comidas del dia)
> 
> Huevos y pescado en una comida vale pero luego mete proteinas de otras procedencias en la otra, pavo, pollo, algun filete, incluso bacon de vez en cuando.
> 
> ...



Mil gracias!!! Tomo muy buena nota de todo lo que apuntas.


----------



## credulo (24 Ene 2016)

aspid dijo:


> Hoy he empezado a no tomar azucar ni harina.
> He desayunado dos *huevos* cocidos, una lata de sardinas en aceite de oliva, un plátano y una mandarina y cafe con leche y miel.
> De comer, *huevos* rellenos de atun, mandarina y pipas de girasol.
> De cena, ensalada gigante de mezclum, *huevos cocidos*, cebolla, tomate y medio bote de caballa del sur en aceite de oliva (con buen chorro de AOVE)
> ...



Ahí ahí, con alegría :: 

intenta variar un poco


----------



## Cazarr (25 Ene 2016)

credulo dijo:


> Ahí ahí, con alegría ::
> 
> intenta variar un poco



Habrá sido un caso aislado. 

Yo también repito huevos algunos días. Para desayunar, para comer y hasta para cenar. El motivo es simple: que llegas de trabajar, no has hecho la compra, tienes la nevera vacía y te da palo bajar al súper. ¿Qué haces? Pues echarle un par de huevos, literalmente. :


----------



## Alcazar (25 Ene 2016)

aspid dijo:


> Hoy he empezado a no tomar azucar ni harina.
> He desayunado dos huevos cocidos, una lata de sardinas en aceite de oliva, un plátano y una mandarina y cafe con leche y miel.
> De comer, huevos rellenos de atun, mandarina y pipas de girasol.
> De cena, ensalada gigante de mezclum, huevos cocidos, cebolla, tomate y medio bote de caballa del sur en aceite de oliva (con buen chorro de AOVE)
> ...



La miel es azúcar, y con un IG más alto que el del azúcar de mesa.

El plátano tiene un IG glucemico altísimo también. Quita esas dos cosas y mete bacon.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Ene 2016)

qbit dijo:


> Ya me has hartado. Yo me preguntaba cómo era posible que dijeras tantas gilipolleces (y encima acusas a los demás de fanáticos) hasta que hace unos días dijiste que eras abogado o similar, y entonces encajó todo. Recordé mis experiencias con gente de Derecho y también lo que decía Asimov sobre que la gente de Derecho escaseaba en Mensa. Normal, pensaba yo.
> 
> Resumiendo: Que no tienes ni puta idea de ciencias ni de salud y eso explica las gilipolleces que dices.
> 
> ...



Así que como soy abogado no puedo opinar y sólo digo gilipolleces eh.

*Vaya retraso que gastas con tus putas magufadas de mierda de que sólo hay que comer vegetales y encima crudos del puto blog ese de mierda, que está lleno de PUTAS MAGUFADAS DE MIERDA. ¿Tú lees los links que pones?
*

Echo un ojo en el puto BLOG DE MIERDA ESE y en dos minutos leo joyas como:

_-"Esta afirmación la demuestra el hecho comprobado de que el 90% de las enfermedades de la raza humana tienen como causa u origen el exceso en la ingesta de proteínas, sobre todo de origen animal".

-"Curando el cáncer con una dieta de fruta" :: "Utilizando una dieta de fruta, que es rica en enzimas, puede ayudar a eliminar el cáncer rompiendo la cáscara externa de proteínas de las células cancerosas" ::

-"El agua destilada es la mejor para la salud" :: :: :: "a única manera de no recargarse con esas toxinas es usando agua destilada para beber y cocinar" ::

-" El cocinado es una de las muchas maneras en las cuales el hombre cambia el modo natural y benefico del alimento, hacia una dañina y tóxica substancia" :: "Los alimentos cocinados causan malnutrición en el nivel celular porque es el más bajo en nutrientes." ::

-"Todo el mundo sabe que los animales más fuertes y más resistentes que hay en el planeta son todos vegetarianos o herbívoros. Cuando alguien nos diga que necesitamos proteína de origen animal para crecer y estar fuertes, la pregunta inteligente que debemos hacernos es: ¿Por qué los gorilas, los elefantes, los rinocerontes, etc. no comen carne, crecen mucho y son muy fuertes y sanos?" ::::::::::

-"Otro tema que hay saber para comprender este asunto es que la formula del agua H20 (dos átomos de hidrogeno por uno de oxígeno) solo ocurre cuando el agua tiene un pH neutro, o sea 7, a medida que el pH se hace alcalino, aumenta la proporción de oxígeno y, al acidificarse, el oxígeno se va esfumando" *PERO QUÉ COJONES??? *::
*
Y lo mejor que he visto:
*
"Se coge un pañuelo grande y se toma la medida de tres veces el brazo de quien va a medir al enfermo. En el vídeo siguiente se puede ver cómo una mujer mide a un hombre con el pañuelo, pero no se ha visto el momento en el que ha tomado la medida de los tres brazos antes de empezar a medir al enfermo.

Una vez que se tiene la medida exacta de los tres brazos, se dobla el pañuelo por la medida y se aplica en el ombligo del enfermo (él mismo lo sujeta). Entonces se vuelven a medir los tres brazos, desde el codo hasta el dedo corazón del que mide.

Tanto al tomar la medida como luego al medir al enfermo, hay que hacerlo con cuidado para que la medida sea exacta, desde el codo al dedo corazón extendido.

Si el enfermo está empachado, faltará pañuelo al medir, por tanto, la tercera vez que se mide con el brazo, el dedo corazón, en vez de apuntar al ombligo, quedará más alto. Cuanto más empachado, más alto.

Si el empacho es pequeño o mediano, el dedo quedará por debajo de la altura del corazón. Si es más grave, con el dedo corazón se llegará a tocar la barbilla e incluso la cabeza. O sea, que de manera milagrosa, faltarán más de 30 centímetros de pañuelo.

Para demostrar la efectividad de este sistema, que pone los pelos de punta, porque atenta contra todas las leyes físicas, algunas veces he hecho lo siguiente:

Pongo dos personas juntas, una empachada y la otra no. Mido al que está empachado y el dedo llega al pecho (faltando bastantes centímetros de pañuelo). Sin tocar nada, se pasa el mismo pañuelo al ombligo del que está sano, se vuelve a medir, y ya no falta pañuelo. Se puede repetir la operación las veces que se quiera sin ningún fallo.

Algunos empachos no salen midiendo por delante, en cambio, sale el empacho midiendo por detrás. Parece ser que esto es debido al tipo de empacho que tenga el enfermo. Tanto si sale por delante o por detrás, el método que hay que aplicar para curarse es el mismo.

Hay personas que dicen que santiguándose cada vez y diciendo una oración, además de saber si está empachado, le ayuda a curarse. Como no sé la oración, ni he podido comprobar si funciona, para curarse prefiero emplear el método puesto arriba. Pero para diagnosticar el empacho no conozco ningún método mejor."_

::

Tío, tú mismo te retratas si lees estas MEMECES DE MIERDA.

Y por cierto, a ver si te vas a INSULTAR A TU PUTA MADRE.


Un saludo y tal.


----------



## Tinuvuel (25 Ene 2016)

WTF? 

Como bebas agua destilada vas a coger una cagalera que verás xD lo usan los culturistas justo antes de una competición para deshidratarse y marcar más.


----------



## Genis Vell (25 Ene 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Habrá sido un caso aislado.
> 
> Yo también repito huevos algunos días. Para desayunar, para comer y hasta para cenar. El motivo es simple: que llegas de trabajar, no has hecho la compra, tienes la nevera vacía y te da palo bajar al súper. ¿Qué haces? Pues echarle un par de huevos, literalmente. :



Bien que haces, fácil, rico, sencillo y sano.

Asegurarse de que los huevos son los más naturales posibles es decir códigos 0 o 1 en el inicio del código del huevo.

No hay problema en meterse un par de huevos al día:
¿Cuántos huevos puedes comer? ¿crudos? ¿blancos o marrones? y más sobre tus huevos » Fitness Revolucionario

Eso si para no cansarse de ellos mentalmente mejor no abusar si es posible, si se puede variar mejor, tenerlos como arma en caso de haber nada más que cenar o desayunar.


----------



## stockman (25 Ene 2016)

Yo cuando como huevos me como minimo 4... No creo que haya mayor inconveniente.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (25 Ene 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Bien que haces, fácil, rico, sencillo y sano.
> 
> Asegurarse de que los huevos son los más naturales posibles es decir códigos 0 o 1 en el inicio del código del huevo.
> 
> ...



Sí, yo cada vez tomo más, a ser posible de corral, sino ecológicos.
De todas formas esto es un infierno, yo ya no sé qué desayunar :::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
Una locura.::


----------



## Clavisto (25 Ene 2016)

Hilo sponsorizado por...


----------



## qbit (26 Ene 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Así que como soy abogado no puedo opinar y sólo digo gilipolleces eh.



Es absurdo afirmar que alguien por tener unos estudios determinados sólo pueda decir gilipolleces, y yo no he dicho eso evidentemente. He dicho que tú dices muchas gilipolleces y que eso en tu caso va en sintonía con unos conocimientos alejados de la salud y las ciencias. Podrías, a pesar de ser del Derecho, no decir gilipolleces, pero no es tu caso.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Vaya retraso que gastas con tus putas magufadas de mierda de que sólo hay que comer vegetales y encima crudos del puto blog ese de mierda, que está lleno de PUTAS MAGUFADAS DE MIERDA.
> 
> Echo un ojo en el puto BLOG DE MIERDA ESE y en dos minutos leo joyas como:



De lo que citas, el ejemplo que pone Llinares sobre los animales herbívoros que son los más grandes y fuertes de los animales es completamente cierto y no es ninguna magufada.

Lo que citas del agua, Llinares no está acertado pero él intuye algo de la realidad del agua. Yo podría soltar un tocho explicando y demostrando que la mayoría y más importantes de las propiedades del agua no proceden de sus enlaces covalentes H-O, sino de que el agua es una molécula polar (debido a que el hidrógeno es el elemento químico más electropositivo que hay y el oxígeno el segundo más electronegativo), esto es, que los enlaces covalentes no son "puros", que provoca que sea una sustancia que disuelve multitud de sustancias dentro de ella, atándolas a la polaridad de los átomos de H y de O del agua, haciendo que las propiedades del agua real que bebemos, el agua potable, sea bien diferente de las del agua pura destilada.

Y sí, me gusta leer los blogs de Llinares (el de salud natural y el financiero), igual que me gusta leer de todo, y es cosa mía descartar la paja y los errores y quedarme con lo valioso y con cosas que he probado y experimentado por mí mismo.

Tú has sacado los errores que has creído encontrar del blog de Llinares. Yo te puedo sacar lo contrario:

* La importancia de los vegetales crudos y germinados como fuente de nutrientes, y recetas.
* Lo nocivo de sustancias aceptadas como el aspartamo o el azúcar: *127 estudios que aconsejan no consumir azúcar | ESCUELA de SALUD
** Crítica de la medicina oficialista: Vacunas, enfermedades mediáticas (SIDA, ébola, autismo, cáncer, etc.), así como tratamientos alternativos.
* También tiene textos de libros científicos al 100% (explicando el proceso bioquímico) sobre por ejemplo porqué el estrés debilita: *El estrés enferma, paraliza y atonta | ESCUELA de SALUD*
* Y todo ello con un gran sentido del humor.

Y si enciendes el televisor o lees un periódico, te dirán que el régimen mundialista es el de las libertades, la democracia y los derechos humanos. ¿Hay más magufada que eso?, cuando este régimen asó a la parrilla Dresde, Hiroshima y Nagasaki y está metido en incontables guerras, etc., y a pesar de esas "magufadas" y de las trolas que cuenta, uno tiene que entresacar la información de la propaganda como mejor pueda, usando la inteligencia y la cultura previamente adquirida.

Si tuviera que desechar las cosas enteras por errores o por mentirs y manipulaciones, no habría casi casi nada que leer o ver.



Tinuvuel dijo:


> Como bebas agua destilada vas a coger una cagalera que verás xD lo usan los culturistas justo antes de una competición para deshidratarse y marcar más.



Para eso lo recomienda: Para eliminar toxinas y minerales.


----------



## Tinuvuel (26 Ene 2016)

Pero si no he entendido mal recomienda cocinar y usar habitualmente con agua destilada. 

Los minerales son básicos para un buen funcionamiento, no entiendo esa necesidad de eliminar nada y menos de restringirlo habitablemente. De hecho, ahora se habla mucho de usar agua de mar para cocinar, por su cantidad variada de minerales.


----------



## qbit (26 Ene 2016)

Se me olvidaba: Llinares tiene una salud perfecta desde hace décadas, lo que justifica leer atentamente lo que escribe. También es verdad que es dificilísimo en fuerza de voluntad (y costoso en dinero) llevar el estilo de vida que lleva naturista al máximo.

Tinuvuel, porque no es lo mismo minerales en estado orgánico que en estado inorgánico:

Porquerías en la comida (1): Hierro metálico | qbitácora


----------



## BudSpencer (26 Ene 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> El único aminoácido que está en poca proporción en los vegetales es la metionina, para el resto, la proteína vegetal es tan completa como la animal.
> 
> Lo que sí puede aportar mejor la carne son otros elementos, como el hierro pero se puede estar sano siendo vegetariano perfectamente. Otra cosa es que sea más sencilla hacerlo con carne.



La respuesta hormonal que generan los vegetales no es la misma que los de origen animal y tampoco tienen los mismos efectos sobre la flora intestinal.

Ser vegetariano es el camino más rápido para desarrollar enfermedades mentales.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Ene 2016)

El domingo por la noche llegué de pasar 4 días en Italia.
Obviamente la idea era pasarme por el forro todo el tema paleo. 
Hace unos 10 años que voy siguiendo sus pautas y en los últimos 3, casi al 95% (vamos, mi día a día es 100% paleo, y sólo me lo salto cuando estoy con los amigos)

En Italia comí:
- desayuno: zumo natural y/o café solo + dulce
-Comida: pasta + carne/pescado + postre dulce
- Media tarde: té + galletas o cualquier dulce
- Noche: pasta/pizza + carne + postre dulce

No comí mucha cantidad, pero como véis la mayor parte eran HC refinados, azúcares, harinas, vamos.

No me notaba pesado, pero si que mi estómago se removía constantemente. He comido más pasta y harinas en 4 días que en 4 años.

Llego a las 23:00 del domingo. El suegro nos espera con un bocata premium (de jamón del bueno, eso sí). Me dije, total, de perdidos al río.

Ayer lunes: (empiezo la paleo 100%.)
Me levanto, voy a trabajar y ayuno hasta las 16:00, hora en la que como:
- espinacas con pasas y piñones + 3 hamburguesas ecológicas + frutos secos

Y no tengo nada de hambre hasta las 22:00 , hora en la que ceno: verduras al vapor + salmón a la papillote.

Pues bien, a media tarde me entró un dolor de cabeza importante (y no iba atrasado de sueño).
Mi pareja que tb sigue la paleo desde hace 3 años, le ocurrió lo mismo.
Deducción? el puto mono del azúcar. 4 días a tope de pasta, azúcares, harinas...cuando en los últimos 3 años casi no los he probado. Lo dejas de golpe, y tienes los efectos del mono. 
No me extraña que mucha gente que quiere empezar la paleo, se sienta mal. Son tan adictos, que les entra de todo: dolor de cabeza, sudores, taquicardias...
En mi caso sólo fue dolor de cabeza (no tenía hambre, pero de haber tenido en casa algo dulce, me lo hubiera comido).

Pero creo que es bastante sintomático.


----------



## rory (26 Ene 2016)

Yo sigo a Llinares desde hace unos 8-9 años y siempre me ha gustado. Me parece una buena persona, sincero y generoso. Sobre el tema de la carne, ahí no tiene en cuenta que hay personas que la necesitan, pero en todo lo demás estoy con él, es un fenómeno.

Compré una destiladora hace años y he estado bebiendo agua destilada sin problemas. Lo de que provoca diarrea no es cierto, lo puedo asegurar. 

Los minerales los tomamos ya biodisponibles con la comida.

De todas formas, esto ya se ha discutido cientos de veces en el foro a lo largo de estos años, por mi parte no voy a entrar en esta discusión de nuevo, cada cual que tome lo que quiera.


----------



## malibux (26 Ene 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El domingo por la noche llegué de pasar 4 días en Italia.
> Obviamente la idea era pasarme por el forro todo el tema paleo.
> Hace unos 10 años que voy siguiendo sus pautas y en los últimos 3, casi al 95% (vamos, mi día a día es 100% paleo, y sólo me lo salto cuando estoy con los amigos)
> 
> ...



Interesante...y has notado haber engordado en esos pocos días? 

Yo justamente llevo también un mes en Italia y aunque en las comidas que hago en casa sigo comiendo pocos HC refinados, fuera de ella es inevitable comer de forma más o menos frecuente pizza, pasta alguna vez y algún pequeño croissant. Y la verdad es que te incita a comer más de lo mismo, pero uno se controla.

Por ahora sólo he subido un kilo, poca cosa.

Hay una cosa sobre el desayuno y es que aunque tome una tortilla de dos huevos con panceta y queso, sobre las 11-12 sigo teniendo hambre. La cosa que más me quitó el hambre con diferencia fue tomar como desayuno una fajita de carne picada del día anterior, eso fue mano de santo. Quizás podría plantearme preparar un kilo, congelarlo y comer eso de desayuno (la torta de maíz tampoco es tanto % de HC).


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2016)

qbit dijo:


> Es absurdo afirmar que alguien por tener unos estudios determinados sólo pueda decir gilipolleces, y yo no he dicho eso evidentemente. He dicho que tú dices muchas gilipolleces y que eso en tu caso va en sintonía con unos conocimientos alejados de la salud y las ciencias. Podrías, a pesar de ser del Derecho, no decir gilipolleces, pero no es tu caso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cada cual puede tener su opinión, faltaría más.
*
Pero afirmar que "los toros son muy fuertes" y que dado que comen hierba, si un humano come hierba estará igual de fuerte me parece de una pobreza intelectual y de un acientifismo tan salvaje que, para un tipo que se las da de experto en nutrición, qué quiere que le diga, no puedo tomar en serio a esa persona.* Si a usted eso le parece válido "_es completamente cierto y no es ninguna magufada_", pues no hay mucho más que decir.


Por no hablar de que este señor recomienda NO COCINAR LOS ALIMENTOS. Coma usted patatas o lentejas o trigo sin cocinar y me cuenta lo que pasa. 

Llevamos cocinando desde ANTES de existir como especie. Eso no se puede obviar. Usted crea lo que quiera.

Lo del agua destilada es brutal porque, si usted se pone a pensar, un ser humano, durante toda su historia y evolución, ¿DÓNDE COJONES OBTENÍA AGUA DESTILADA? ¿WTF?

Pero bueno, que no voy a entrar en detalles. Lo que para mí es un blog repleto de delirios, para usted es información científica de calidad.

Desde luego, no vamos a ponernos de acuerdo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Ene 2016)

El cerebro prefiere las calorías al azúcar
*El cerebro prefiere las calorías al azúcar*
La preferencia por los alimentos energéticos está relacionada con el sistema de recompensas cerebral






Redacción | 25/01/2016 17:35 | Actualizado a 25/01/2016 17:37

El cerebro responde de manera diferente al sabor dulce y a la cantidad de calorías. *Un estudio realizado en ratones por investigadores de la Universidad de Yale (EEUU) ha confirmado que el deseo del cerebro para conseguir calorías –y no por comer dulce– domina nuestro deseo de tomar azúcar.* El estudio se ha publicado en Nature Neuroscience.

“Hemos identificado dos grupos separados de neuronas en el cerebro para procesar las señales relacionadas con el dulce y con la necesidad de obtener energía”, ha explicado en declaraciones en nota de prensa Ivan de Araujo, investigador del Laboratorio del John B. Pierce y coautor del trabajo.

*“Si se le da a elegir al cerebro entre una comida con un sabor agradable pero que no aporte calorías y otra con un sabor desagradable pero que aporte energía, elegirá la segunda”*, destaca.

Tanto el sabor dulce como la importancia de los nutrientes se encuentran en el cuerpo estriado del encéfalo, una de las partes más antiguas del cerebro involucrado en el procesamiento de las recompensas. *Los humanos tenemos un gusto goloso como una manera para garantizar que comemos las suficientes calorías para que nuestros cerebros* –que un tamaño relativamente grande– *puedan funcionar a máxima eficiencia*.

Los investigadores, estudiando los cerebros de los ratones, descubrieron que dos zonas distintas del cuerpo estriado se encargan de procesar las señales: la parte ventral se encarga del sabor y la dorsal del valor nutricional. Esta parte del cuerpo estriado ventral siguió reaccionando a la energía incluso cuando las calorías con que se alimentaron a los ratones fueron proporcionadas en una comida con un sabor muy desagradable.

La siguiente pregunta que se plantearon los investigadores fue cuál de las dos señales tiene más control en la conducta alimentaria. Para responderla, *alimentaron a los animales con azúcar de sabor dulce pero sin calorías y con azúcar con calorías pero con un sabor repugnante. Los ratones prefirieron comer la comida con mal sabor.*

Y, cuando se les activaron con luz las neuronas del cuerpo estriado dorsal –con una técnica denominada optogenética– los ratones también comieron grandes cantidades de azúcar de mal sabor.

*“Nuestra conclusión es que el circuito del cerebro de reacción al azúcar está diseñado para priorizar la búsqueda de calorías sobre la calidad del sabor”*, recalcó Araujo. En su opinión, *este hallazgo ayuda a impulsar nuevas estrategias destinadas a frenar el exceso de consumo de azúcar*.


----------



## rory (26 Ene 2016)

El agua de lluvia es solo agua, muy parecida a la destilada.

El agua más preciada era la de manantial de montaña, la de las cumbres, cuando apenas estaba mineralizada.

Los manantiales de cotas inferiores eran ya de peor calidad. 

Las aguas ferrosas, sulfurosas, salinas, eran recomendables para "tomar los baños" o como purgantes, pero no para ingerirlas a diario.

Los gatos y demás mamíferos gustan de beber el agua de lluvia recién caída, antes que el agua de las fuentes.

Diversos pueblos almacenaban agua de lluvia y así se mantenían, ¿enfermaron?

Mi familia consumía agua de lluvia que se iba almacenando en unos aljibes, Lo hicieron ellos y otras familias durante 50 años, sin problemas para la salud.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> El agua de lluvia es solo agua, muy parecida a la destilada.
> 
> El agua más preciada era la de manantial de montaña, la de las cumbres, cuando apenas estaba mineralizada.
> 
> ...



¿Y lo de los toros y comer hierba para ser fuertes como ellos?

¿Y lo de que los alimentos cocinados causan "malnutrición en el nivel celular"?

¿Y lo de no comer ningún producto animal?

¿Y lo de que la fruta cura el cáncer?

¿Y lo de infringir las leyes de la física midiendo el brazo con un pañuelo para diagnosticar un empacho?

Que no, que no, que el blog está llenito de sandeces, hombre.


En fin :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Tinuvuel (26 Ene 2016)

Lo de comer todo lo que se pueda sin cocinar si que lo defienden muchos, pero no se refieren a carne cruda o patatas sin cocinar sino que la base de las alimentación ha de ser verduras frescas que se puede comer en crudo. El Dr Mercola defiende mucho esa postura, dice que un 80% de lo que come es crudo. Es la manera en que menos vitaminas se estropean.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (26 Ene 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Lo de comer todo lo que se pueda sin cocinar si que lo defienden muchos, pero no se refieren a carne cruda o patatas sin cocinar sino que la base de las alimentación ha de ser verduras frescas que se puede comer en crudo. El Dr Mercola defiende mucho esa postura, dice que un 80% de lo que come es crudo. Es la manera en que menos vitaminas se estropean.



Lo malo es que muchas de esas vitaminas (y otros compuestos beneficiosos) son liposolubles y encima están encerrados en células vegetales, con una bonita pared de celulosa: tienen baja biodisponibilidad. 

Si lo cocinas y trituras, puede que destruyas algo pero lo que queda lo podrás absorber mucho mejor. Y si lo acompañas de alguna grasa, mejor aún.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Ene 2016)

He visto esta imagen en otro hilo:


Spoiler












¿Qué opináis?

Permitid también que repita una pregunta que hice aquí días atrás (la opinión de *Rauxa* siempre la tengo muy en cuenta): *¿es saludable comer legumbres habitualmente* (judías, lentejas, arroces y garbanzos sobre todo)*?*

Como decía entonces, estoy preparando una "dieta" *lo más sana y económica posible* (precariedad laboral, ya sabéis) siguiendo algunas pautas que ya se han dicho aquí: fuera azúcares/harinas, reducir carne y mucha verdura.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Ene 2016)

Ahora que habláis de gatos y agua...El mío no dejaba de mirar receloso, muy receloso, el agua del grifo con que le llenaba su bebedero. Hace algún tiempo que empecé a echarle agua mineral de la que yo bebo después de leer los problemas que algunos gatos desarrollan en sus riñones a causa de aguas demasiado duras o calcáreas. Resultado: ahora se tira a por ella como si fuera la que estaba esperando que le sirviera (sí, SIRVIERA) desde un principio. Y bebe más que antes.

No deja de ser sintomático.


----------



## rory (26 Ene 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> ¿Y lo de los toros y comer hierba para ser fuertes como ellos?
> 
> ¿Y lo de que los alimentos cocinados causan "malnutrición en el nivel celular"?
> 
> ...



¿Me has leído más arriba? 

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con él en el tema de los productos animales, que es un pilar de su libro, pero eso no significa que no tenga razón en muchas cosas.

Es un gurú en rankia, un tipo muy respetado, y como todos los genios, pues tiene sus excentricidades. Se las puede permitir, se ha ganado ese derecho. Y como es un tipo tan inteligente, pues aunque haya algunas cosas que puedan chirriar, pues se le tiene en cuenta cualquier cosa que diga.

No digo que se tenga que creer todo lo que él opine, si no escucharle y pensar sobre ello, ya que esas palabras salen de na persona respetable, inteligente y que se ha ganado el derecho a ser una voz autorizada.

¿Tú estás a su altura? Porque si eres igual o mejor que él, pues te escucharemos.

Creo que no, así que ya sabes qué opinión me importa más.


----------



## Tinuvuel (26 Ene 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ahora que habláis de gatos y el agua...El mío no dejaba de mirar receloso, muy receloso, el agua del grifo con que le llenaba su bebedero. Hace algún tiempo que empecé a echarle agua mineral de la que yo bebo después de leer los problemas que algunos gatos desarrollan en sus riñones a causa de aguas demasiado duras o calcáreas. Resultado: ahora se tira a por ella como si fuera la que estaba esperando que le sirviera (sí, SIRVIERA) desde un principio. Y bebe más que antes.
> 
> No deja de ser sintomático.



Yo hace tiempo que le pongo un vasito de cristal con Bezoya y se la cambio cada día, ahora bebe mucho más. 

De todas formas, aparte de que beben poca agua, el problema es darles pienso. Los gatos salvajes cazan presas que tienen un 70% de agua, el pienso tiene un 3%. Para compensar tendrían que beber unos 400ml de agua, cosa que no hacen. 

Desde que me enteré (por encontrarle un principio del insuficiencia renal) come un 80-90% de comida húmeda, comprimidos de levadura de cerveza como chucherías (le encanta), una cápsula de omega 3 cada día (de krill le encanta, la del pescado no le gusta) y el agua Bezoya.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2016 at 15:29 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> He visto esta imagen en otro hilo:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



La verdad es que no había visto una posición tan radical respecto a las legumbres. Ponerlas al nivel del azúcar, trigo y maíz... 

No sé Rauxa pero todos los que he leído "pro paleo" que tengo de referencia aceptan legumbres sin excesos, una o dos veces a la semana. 

Este blog es muy bueno y está en la línea de este hilo 

Legumbres: Lo bueno, lo malo y mis favoritas » Fitness Revolucionario




Por cierto, el arroz no es una legumbre y en la imagen la pone como favorable.


----------



## rory (26 Ene 2016)

Es cierto que hay que tener cuidado con el gato y sus riñoncitos, que beban mucha agua de muy baja mineralización.

Yo legumbres apenas como, puede que 1 vez cada dos meses o menos. Muchos gases y demás efectos me dicen que mi cuerpo no las digiere bien.

De todas formas, si son bien remojadas con bicarbonato, no las considero tan malas como las harinas. 

Yo también leí ese artículo de fitnnesrevolucionario hace poco.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> ¿Me has leído más arriba?
> 
> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con él en el tema de los productos animales, que es un pilar de su libro, pero eso no significa que no tenga razón en muchas cosas.
> 
> ...



Perdón entonces.

Debo ser un raro, al juzgar a alguien que escribe "verdades" sobre nutrición y pone cosas "*excéntricas*".

Claro que "excéntricas", para mi gusto es un poco suave ienso:

Sigo mirando y veo cómo afirma que *las vacunas provocan autismo* (como mínimo cuestionable) *que el autismo es curable en realidad* (como mínimo cuestionable), *que los zumos tratan el cáncer* (como mínimo cuestionable), *que los microbios en realidad no causan las enfermedades* (como mínimo cuestionable :, q*ue el SIDA no existe* (invoco a AynRandiano : *que el agua de mar es un alimento y una medicina* (como mínimo cuestionable)* que el cáncer se trata con bicarbonato* (no sé ni qué decir), *que la teoría de la evolución de Darwin es un timo y es mentira* (no sé ni qué decir), y esto mirando cinco minutos...

Este señor, además, no es que proponga líneas de pensamiento, es que pontifica afirmando que lo que él dice es verdad y todo lo demás mentira. No suena muy científico, la verdad.

Llámame raro. Pero a mi no me parece que sea algo "excéntrico" me parece lleno de sandeces injustificables (mi opinión, eh) ienso:

::

Un saludo ::


----------



## Tinuvuel (26 Ene 2016)

Pero el blog ese es de ese señor o de alguien que recoge sus ideas y las plasma ahí?


----------



## Rauxa (27 Ene 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Interesante...y has notado haber engordado en esos pocos días?
> 
> Yo justamente llevo también un mes en Italia y aunque en las comidas que hago en casa sigo comiendo pocos HC refinados, fuera de ella es inevitable comer de forma más o menos frecuente pizza, pasta alguna vez y algún pequeño croissant. Y la verdad es que te incita a comer más de lo mismo, pero uno se controla.
> 
> ...



No me he pesado, pero no creo que haya subido más de 1-1'5kgs. 
Además en 4 días es imposible aumentar 1'5 kgs de grasa. Si uno sube ese peso es básicamente por:
-retención de líquidos
- hinchazón abdominal
Y en tanto que estés un par de días haciendo bien las cosas, pierdes líquido, te deshinchas, con lo cual, estás como antes. Para ir acumulando grasa tienes que comer muy mal, durante bastante tiempo.
A veces tendemos a exagerar un poco las cosas y por un par de días de grandes comilonas es biológicamente imposible ganar peso graso.

Mi "truco" en italia fue, hacer 2 grandes comidas. El dulce de la mañana, era muy pequeño y por la tarde, con el té, a lo mejor era una cookie. Nada de bocadillos entre medias, ni croissants...

---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 01:07 ----------




Tinuvuel dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que le pongo un vasito de cristal con Bezoya y se la cambio cada día, ahora bebe mucho más.
> 
> De todas formas, aparte de que beben poca agua, el problema es darles pienso. Los gatos salvajes cazan presas que tienen un 70% de agua, el pienso tiene un 3%. Para compensar tendrían que beber unos 400ml de agua, cosa que no hacen.
> 
> ...



Legumbres: ya se ha comentado muchas veces. Son una fuente nutritiva muy buena. Sólo tienen un pero y es que contienen antinutrientes con todo lo que ello significa. Pero la ventaja es que estos se encuentran en la piel de la legumbre. O sea, si los garbanzos están bien hervidos (como los de la abuela, que pierden la piel en la cocción), no revisten menor problema.
Yo no acostumbro a comerlos, pero si están bien cocinados, no habría problema en comerlos habitualmente, sobretodo si observamos después de comerlos, que no nos sentimos ni hinchados ni nada.

Veganismo: yo siempre he defendido que el veganismo no es salud. Tiene muchas carencias. Y cuando en estos últimos tiempos, he escuchado al presidente de la asociación española de veganos y a varios dietistas gurús españoles del veganismo afirmar que la dieta vegana no es sana, y que simplemente tiene su sentido en la ética y la moral, ya he dado por finiquitado este tema. Si los gurús veganos dicen que el veganismo no es sano, pues me lo creo  . Otra cosa es que haya por ahí veganos iluminados que crean que son el súmmum de la perfección y que no les hace falta nada más.

Si uno es vegano y se suplementa porque es consciente de sus carencias, perfecto. Si uno es vegano y no se suplementa porqué cree que lo tiene todo cubierto, allá él. Yo lo tengo más que claro.

Tuve dos novias veganas, de menos de 30 años. Las dos deportistas y las dos con pechos de mujer de 50 años después de 3 embarazos. 
Con la que estuve más tiempo, sus padres eran veganos pero sin suplementarse. Digo eran pq su padre falleció hace 4 años y su madre el pasado año. Los 2 con apenas 60 años y por el mismo cáncer: cáncer de estómago, íntimamente relacionado con la alimentación.
El médico cogió a mi novia por banda y fue muy claro (palabras textuales de ella):
" lo del veganismo es una opción individual de cada uno. Tus padres han tenido un cáncer por carencias alimentarias y tu y tu hermano tenéis todos los números por terminar igual. Si quieres ser vegana, adelante, pero véte a un profesional y que te de suplementos" 
No tardó ni dos días en comprar todo tipo de suplementos. En su día me dijo toda la retahila de productos que tomaba (ya no me acuerdo de los nombres), pero iban mucho más allá de la B12.
A día de hoy, se la ve una chica más tonificada (no es de hacer mucho deporte), y según ella, con mejor humor y más animada de lo que era habitual en ella. 
Sigo estando en contacto con ella, básicamente por el tema del veganismo y por amigas que tiene y chismorreos que me cuenta sobre el tema. PEro su situación es de lo más triste que hay. Al menos ha reaccionado (su hermano directamente después de 10 años de veganismos, a día de hoy, se zampa chuletones y gambas como si no hubiera un mañana).


Esta entrevista es muy buen. No conocía al Dr William Davis pero habla muy clarito del trigo.
2 rebanadas de pan integral suben más el azúcar en sangre que 16 cucharaditas.

Barriga "triguera", entrevista con el Dr. William Davis -- Salud y Bienestar -- Sott.net


----------



## Clavisto (27 Ene 2016)

globos dijo:


> ¿Alguna alternativa alcohólica, para beber?
> :fiufiu:



Emborracharse a pelo; es decir, sin el condón de los refrescos.

Como un hombre, vamos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Pero el blog ese es de ese señor o de alguien que recoge sus ideas y las plasma ahí?



Ese blog es de ese señor, el tal Llinares, escrito por él mismo (o eso pone) y está llenito de insensateces una tras otra. Es de lo más delirante que he visto en internet.



Rauxa dijo:


> Esta entrevista es muy buen. No conocía al Dr William Davis pero habla muy clarito del trigo.
> 2 rebanadas de pan integral suben más el azúcar en sangre que 16 cucharaditas.
> 
> Barriga "triguera", entrevista con el Dr. William Davis -- Salud y Bienestar -- Sott.net



Rauxa, valoro muchísimo tus intervenciones, pero en este caso tengo que decir que el enlace que pones y la entrevista al "Doctor" es de una calidad muy pobre; es una entrevista propagandística "para hablar de su libro", en la que el hombre AFIRMA que el trigo causa diabetes, artrosis, demencia, cáncer, y que mató a manolete.

Mala, muy mala ciencia, casi al nivel del blog del tal Llinares. No se pueden hacer pasar las meras opiniones como hecos comprobados y asumidos. No es científico. Si no somos rigurosos caeremos en los mismos errores que se vienen cometiendo en nutrición durante decenios.

Un saludo.


----------



## rory (27 Ene 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Perdón entonces.
> 
> Debo ser un raro, al juzgar a alguien que escribe "verdades" sobre nutrición y pone cosas "*excéntricas*".
> 
> ...



Perfecto, entiendo que te choquen sus ideas, es lo normal.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Ene 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ese blog es de ese señor, el tal Llinares, escrito por él mismo (o eso pone) y está llenito de insensateces una tras otra. Es de lo más delirante que he visto en internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues seguramente tengas toda la razón. Encontré ese enlace en un comentario sobre un artículo relacionado sobre el tema.
Sé perfectamente que hace aseveraciones extremistas.
En como yo cuando en su momento hice el comentario de:
" dar hidratos a un diabético es como dar cerveza a un alcohólico". Una afirmación extemista, "falsa" pero que dentro del contexto del hilo y de lo que estamos hablando, se "entiende" lo que se quiere decir.

Aquí hablamos de lo malo que es el trigo o el gluten. Obviamente este Dr es muy atrevido cuando afirma que el gluten causa lo que dice lo que causa. El gluten podemos entender que *facilita la aparición* de según que enfermedades, pero afirmar que *causa *según que enfermedades, a día de hoy, no tiene sentido.

Aún así, a mi me gusta leer este tipo de "expertos", porqué quitando un extremo y el otro, lo demás es reafirmar lo que decimos aquí. 

Como te digo, no lo conocía ni se de donde baja este señor. Cuando tenga un momento intentaré buscar info sobre él y leer comentarios de gente sobre sus trabajos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2016)

rory dijo:


> Perfecto, entiendo que te choquen sus ideas, es lo normal.



No me chocan "sus ideas". Me choca su forma de expresarlas y de tratar la realidad.

A mi no me importaría que este señor dijera "tal vez, la fruta cure el cáncer. Lo creo por esto y por esto otro". "Asimismo, creo, por el motivo X, que el consumo de agua destilada puede ser mejor que el de agua del grifo".

Pero no.

Este señor (y otros de su pelaje) lo que dice es:

-La fruta cura el cáncer por X motivo. 

-No es necesario apenas comer proteínas.

-Hay que beber y cocinar con agua destilada.

Así, afirmaciones categóricas. Afirmaciones extraordinarias requieren pruebas extraordinarias. O indicios. O algo.

Por eso detesto a este tipo de magufos, que además siempre caen en las mismas líneas (antivacunas, bebedores de agua de mar, veganos/vegetarianos, negacionistas del SIDA, etc.).

Pero bueno que tampoco quiero seguir con el tema para no desvirtuar el hilo.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 13:39 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Pues seguramente tengas toda la razón. Encontré ese enlace en un comentario sobre un artículo relacionado sobre el tema.
> Sé perfectamente que hace aseveraciones extremistas.
> En como yo cuando en su momento hice el comentario de:
> " dar hidratos a un diabético es como dar cerveza a un alcohólico". Una afirmación extemista, "falsa" pero que dentro del contexto del hilo y de lo que estamos hablando, se "entiende" lo que se quiere decir.
> ...



Ya suponía que esa era tu opinión, es sólo que creo que debemos ser cuidadosos, ya que nos enfrentamos a paradigmas muy asumidos. Por eso lo decía. Y porque todo lo que tenga cierta apariencia de magufismo sacadineros hace que me salten todas las alarmas (y esa página, por el formato y las afirmaciones, la tiene).


----------



## Tinuvuel (27 Ene 2016)

Yo solo sigo al Dr Mercola, al Dr Villegas y a fitness revolucionario, y como voy viendo que los tres más o menos coinciden sin tener nada que ver y los tres argumentan con estudios o experiencia clínica, me gustan.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Ene 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Yo solo sigo al Dr Mercola, al Dr Villegas y a fitness revolucionario, y como voy viendo que los tres más o menos coinciden sin tener nada que ver y los tres argumentan con estudios o experiencia clínica, me gustan.



Ya son muchos (tanto magufos como no), que van en la misma dirección. Aunque hablemos de Villegas, Mercola o el que enlacé yo, así como Dukan, Athkins, Montignac... Tu a lo mejor no consideras a FitnessRevolucionario como magufo, pero la mayoría considerará que sí. 
Pero todos ellos marcan correctamente la tendencia:
- Los HC, las harinas, los azúcares en definitiva son gran parte de los culpables de nuestros males.

A partir de ahi, cada uno tiene que vender su moto, su libro o su lo que sea. Y es cuando empiezan a desbarrar cada uno a su manera.
Pero si nos quedamos con la esencia de lo que dicen, estaremos sobre lo correcto.


----------



## sada (27 Ene 2016)

ué opináis de esto?
El secreto para perder peso sin pasar hambre (la Dieta Shangri-La) » Fitness Revolucionario
Dieta Shangri-La


----------



## MAUSER (27 Ene 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tuve dos novias veganas, de menos de 30 años. Las dos deportistas y las dos con pechos de mujer de 50 años después de 3 embarazos.
> Con la que estuve más tiempo, sus padres eran veganos pero sin suplementarse. Digo eran pq su padre falleció hace 4 años y su madre el pasado año. Los 2 con apenas 60 años y por el mismo cáncer: cáncer de estómago, íntimamente relacionado con la alimentación.
> El médico cogió a mi novia por banda y fue muy claro (palabras textuales de ella):
> " lo del veganismo es una opción individual de cada uno. Tus padres han tenido un cáncer por carencias alimentarias y tu y tu hermano tenéis todos los números por terminar igual. Si quieres ser vegana, adelante, pero véte a un profesional y que te de suplementos"
> ...



Tu novia era como ésta? :XX: Resulta que la Blosson (Mayim Bialik) es vegana, pero se suplementa mogollón. Se le nota el pelo fuerte.


----------



## stockman (27 Ene 2016)

Acabo de dejar la leche de forma oficial, he pasado a comer solo queso de cabra y oveja, nada de vaca, que imagino que le meteran menos mierda a las cabras y ovejas que a las vacas. Y a parte he leido en varios sitios que las leches de cabra y oveja son mejores para el cuerpo humano.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Ene 2016)

Leyendo a los conocidos por Refugee uno se reafirma en que la mejor compañía es la del gato.

Mare mía qué cuadro.


----------



## el cura (28 Ene 2016)

Pues yo tuve un rollete que era vegana y, sin duda, la mejor pava que me he follado, no tanto de físico (que estaba bien buena y tenía buenas curvas) si no por como se manejaba con el tema. Llevaba 4 años de veganismo cuando la conocí.

Me habéis hecho buscar su nombre en google.

De la cabeza aunque estaba bien tenía su punto de chalada. Pero no creo que tuviera ese punto por ser vegana, si no que no era vegana porque tenía ese punto.


----------



## MAUSER (28 Ene 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Vegana pero esta mazacota. No gorda pero si entrada en carnes.
> 
> No tiene ese cuerpo delgado delicado de los vegetarianos.



Lo mismo miente porque en EEUU lo que mola es decir que eres vegano y que conduces un Prius.


----------



## stockman (28 Ene 2016)

El queso que tal para la paleodieta?

He dejado la leche pero el queso me tira que pa que...


----------



## MAUSER (28 Ene 2016)

Yo hago paleodieta y de vez en cuando como yogur bifidus natural del Lidl.


----------



## sada (28 Ene 2016)

a mi me pasa algo similar...llegar a casa y no sabes que cenar...y tiro de pan integral de centeno como mal menor


----------



## Rauxa (28 Ene 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Adenocromo. Tu historia es parecida a la mia.
> 
> ¿dices que al mes adelgazaste 5 kg?
> 
> ...



Tienes una adicción a los hidratos rápidos. Está catalogada como tal (Adicción al sexo, drogas, bebida...). Es una adicción más. Hay psicólogos que tratan este tipo de adicción.
Tampoco se trata de quedarte con 0 hidratos.
En casa no cuesta nada tener un pack de huevos duros. Los pelas y listos. 
Y para ir a trabajar te puedes llevar alguno. Algún huevo duro, una lata de atún, jamón del bueno, frutos secos, fruta. Si en tu trabajo no tienes tiempo, no hace falta que lleves un tupper con alimentos cocinados. 
Yo ya estoy adaptado a hacer grandes ayunas, así que si un día no tengo tiempo para comer, puedo aguantar (ese día a lo mejor desayuno, cuando normalmente no lo hago nunca).
Pero antes de practicar el ayuno, y sólo tenía un momento para comer, me llevaba un tupper con: 2 huevos duros, atún en lata, cebolla, tomate, jamón del bueno y de postres frutos secos. Saciante y nutritivo. E ideal para comer en frío. Añádele alguna fruta si quieres.
Y como te digo no te vayas al otro extremo. Un par de días, come un bocadillo, así no vas tan agobiado. Intenta escojer la variante de pan que lleve menos trigo o directamente un pan sin gluten, a ver si notas cambios.

Y hay otro hilo donde la gente postea que comen.


----------



## sada (28 Ene 2016)

es verdad, es este
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-idas-alimentacion-baja-harinas-azucares.html


----------



## malibux (28 Ene 2016)

Una reflexión que hice el otro día...

Se sabe que la cría de ganado (sobre todo vacuno) conlleva un consumo de recursos bestial (agua, tierras, alimentación para el ganado) y también un importante papel en la contaminación a nivel global (por el metano de los pedos de las vacas).

Si os interesa el tema, hay un documental muy bueno sobre él que se llama Cowspiracy. Explica bien el papel del ganado en la contaminación y cómo las grandes ONGs (tipo Greenpeace) sudan del tema, de forma incluso algo sospecha, centrándose sólo en los combustibles fósiles. 

Pues bien, si esta paleodieta o simplemente una reducción en el consumo de cereales se llevara a cabo con el paso de los años...¿sería sostenible para TODA la población mundial? 

Es decir, los cereales son una forma de mantener calmada el hambre de la población de forma barata y relativamente equilibrada con el medio ambiente. Otra forma de orientar, como dicen en el documental que puse, es que la alimentación se reorientara a las formas más locales/antiguas de tener corrales propios o en la propia comunidad y subsistir a base de conejos/patos (que contaminan mucho mucho menos que una pedazo de vaca).


O imagináos que ahora esta paleodieta se generalice y se vean cada vez más claros los efectos perjudiciales de los cereales...¿cómo coño vamos a suplir de verduras/frutas/carne/pescado a Asia y África, por poner un ejemplo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Ene 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Una reflexión que hice el otro día...
> 
> Se sabe que la cría de ganado (sobre todo vacuno) conlleva un consumo de recursos bestial (agua, tierras, alimentación para el ganado) y también un importante papel en la contaminación a nivel global (por el metano de los pedos de las vacas).
> 
> ...



A ver, son pensamientos muy profundos...pero con enormes grupos de la poblacion mundial sin acceso a agua potable y comiendo cuando puede.

Esas preocupaciones por comer lo mejor posible lo podemos tener un pequeño porcentaje de la poblacion mundial.


----------



## Julianillo (29 Ene 2016)

Para desayunar prueba de hacerte un bol donde pondrás polen que lo puedes comprar en el Mercadona ,semillas de Chía cacao puro también del Mercadona le metes unas nueces unos almendros y una cucharada de aceite de coco que ahora en invierno verás que es sólido si tienes pasas también puedes añadírselo,A esto le añades cualquier leche vegetal.

Prueba a llevarte dos huevos duros, y un aguacate, y un par de piezas de frutas que tienes que comerlas antes o después y ya me dirás si tienes hambre las siguientes 54 horas


----------



## Tinuvuel (29 Ene 2016)

“4 calorías son 4 calorías, da igual la forma o el origen mediante el cual las ingerimos”.


Dicho por la endocrina jefa del servicio de Nutrición y Dietética del Hospital de León. Con dos narices.

Bueno, el artículo entero es para darle de comer aparte

Ideas sobre alimentación sana que damos por ciertas pero no lo son


----------



## Rauxa (29 Ene 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> “4 calorías son 4 calorías, da igual la forma o el origen mediante el cual las ingerimos”.
> 
> 
> Dicho por la endocrina jefa del servicio de Nutrición y Dietética del Hospital de León. Con dos narices.
> ...



El cabrón del autor, no da pie con bola. Y los comentarios de la gente aplaudiendo:
Hay que comer muchas veces
Tienes más calorías la grasa que los hidratos
Los hidratos no tienen culpa de nada
el cerebro prefiere hidrato
hay que comer menos cantidad....

Lo único de verdad que ha puesto es que el agua no engorda.


----------



## Tinuvuel (29 Ene 2016)

Lo mejor es el título, que habla de mitos xD


----------



## Clavisto (29 Ene 2016)

¿Habrá algo en lo que la masa no esté agilipollada?


----------



## Rauxa (29 Ene 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Habrá algo en lo que la masa no esté agilipollada?



A cada ámbito le ocurre lo mismo. Cuando uno va al dentista, uno te dirá que tienes 5 caries, otro 1, otro 7, otro te dirá que tienes que llevar brackets... (coño, una caries es una caries, no?)
Si vas al mecánico uno te dirá que hay que cambiar 3 piezas y otro 25.
Confusionismo, intereses, contradicciones....$$$$$ Aquí cada uno barre para su casa. 
Y la realidad es que cada día nuestra dentadura está peor y que mantener un coche es cada día más caro.

Se trata de generar una necesidad que realmente no tenemos y venderte la burra. Esta sociedad lleva funcionando así durante miles de años. Lo único que ahora lo hacemos siendo conscientes de las cosas, y como siempre como hay pardillos y gente que no va informada por la vida, pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 Ene 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Adenocromo. Tu historia es parecida a la mia.
> 
> ¿dices que al mes adelgazaste 5 kg?
> 
> ...




Ya que me mencionas, te diré que sigo "adelgazando", y lo pongo entre comillas porque en los últimos tres meses he pasado de 69-70 a 71-72, pero he bajado el % de grasa corporal y he ganado masa muscular (un compi de curro dice que eso es IMPOSIBLE: no me parece tan imposible lo he hecho).

Pero te veo que no tienes las cosas claras, Refugee.

Vas con miedo, con aprensión, lo enfocas de una forma muy negativa.

Es muy fácil: en tu caso, lo que necesitas es una "terapia de choque" para adaptar tu cuerpo a la vía metabólica de la oxidación de grasa.

Pero tienes que tener clara una cosa: TIENES QUE COMER GRASA, si reduces los hidratos. No hay otra. Tienes que cambiar el chip. Si no, la hambruna te destrozará el metabolismo.

Por lo que comentas tienes ADICCIÓN a la pasta, harinas, azúcares.

Mi consejo: tres o cuatro semanas SIN NADA DE ESOS ALIMENTOS. Nada. Zero. Come muchos huevos, verduras, hortalizas, frutos secos, carne y pescado. Hazlo como puedas PERO HAZLO.

Cuando te adaptes (los primeros quince días te encontrarás mal), ya puedes pasar a comer más hidratos del tipo que quieras, incluso pan y pasta pero una o dos veces a la semana.

Y mete ejercicios de fuerza si no tienes tiempo: pilates, planchas, flexiones, sentadillas. Aunque sea diez minutos al día. Aunque sea CINCO minutos. Ya verás.

No es tan difícil. Luego lo difícil es comer mal.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2016)

refugee dijo:


> *Aguante hace poco, 5 dias, sin hidratos. Y baje 3 kg. Pero no tengo seguro si fue algo del agua, el cagar o de verdad eran 3 kg menos de grasa.
> 
> Es como que se cogen esos 10-15 de más... y no se van....
> 
> y cuesta mucho prescindir de los hidratos. Pero mucho. Ayudaria que pusierais ideas de comidas. Que escribierais que habeis comido hoy algo asi.*



Pues claro que cuesta al principìo como desengancharte de cualquier droga, si fuera fácil quitarte de cualquier droga (el azúcar lo es) no habría yonquis de ningún tipo y toda la humanidad tendría un cuerpo como el del Cristiano Ronaldo ese.

En cinco días a nadie se le quita el mono del azúcar, el físico dura más o menos una semana y el psíquico algo más. Es más o menos como cuando te desenganchas de la nicotina, las primera semana es mortal, a partir de ahí tienes ataques de ansiedad que se van reduciendo el duración y cantidad hasta que llega un día que hasta te da asco el azúcar (a mí después de 18 años sin azúcar te puedo asegurar que me da asco y naúseas solo verla)

Así es la cosa, por ahí hemos pasado todos y no hay camino fácil, si lo buscas te digo ya de antemano que vas a fracasar. Uno se mentaliza bien antes de hacerlo y después se quita y aguanta lo que venga, es la única forma con el azúcar y con cualquier droga. Es lo que hay o aguantar un poco tiempo lo chungo de quitarse o aceptar todos los efectos nocivos que tienes y que tendrás todavía más en un futuro, eso ya decides tú que es tu cuerpo.

Yo lo tuve claro en su día pero yo soy yo y solo puedo elegir por mí y no por los demás que ya vereis lo que haceis 

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Ya que me mencionas, te diré que sigo "adelgazando", y lo pongo entre comillas porque en los últimos tres meses he pasado de 69-70 a 71-72, pero he bajado el % de grasa corporal y he ganado masa muscular (un compi de curro dice que eso es IMPOSIBLE: no me parece tan imposible lo he hecho).*



Lo que pasa es que la gente oye campanadas y no sabe ni por donde le vienen. Ese mito viene por los culturistas de competición que ya tienen un grado de muscularidad fuera de lo normal y para ellos es imposible ganar muscularidad y definición a la vez de una forma natural. Pero fuera de esos casos una persona puede ganar músculo y perder grasa perfectamente si hace las cosas bien, sobre todo si es principiante en el deporte. Cuanto más avanzado se está más difícil es obviamente.

Saludos.


----------



## CASA (31 Ene 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ahora que habláis de gatos y agua...El mío no dejaba de mirar receloso, muy receloso, el agua del grifo con que le llenaba su bebedero. Hace algún tiempo que empecé a echarle agua mineral de la que yo bebo después de leer los problemas que algunos gatos desarrollan en sus riñones a causa de aguas demasiado duras o calcáreas. Resultado: ahora se tira a por ella como si fuera la que estaba esperando que le sirviera (sí, SIRVIERA) desde un principio. Y bebe más que antes.
> 
> No deja de ser sintomático.



Yo también me llevo tiempo planteandome esto. Tengo dos perros y un gato. Les pongo el agua en una fuente eléctrica para que esté oxigenada, pero parece que les gusta más el agua de tolva que les ponemos en el exterior. A veces prefieren el agua que rebosa de las jardineras después de regarlas. Me he planteado ponereles al menos agua mineral, aquí el agua es muy calcarea, es un gasto más, pero total con lo que gasto ya en veterinario y todo lo demás, tampoco supondría mucha diferencia.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2016 at 18:03 ----------




Tinuvuel dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que le pongo un vasito de cristal con Bezoya y se la cambio cada día, ahora bebe mucho más.
> 
> De todas formas, aparte de que beben poca agua, el problema es darles pienso. Los gatos salvajes cazan presas que tienen un 70% de agua, el pienso tiene un 3%. Para compensar tendrían que beber unos 400ml de agua, cosa que no hacen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clavisto (31 Ene 2016)

CASA dijo:


> Yo también me llevo tiempo planteandome esto. Tengo dos perros y un gato. Les pongo el agua en una fuente eléctrica para que esté oxigenada, pero parece que les gusta más el agua de tolva que les ponemos en el exterior. A veces prefieren el agua que rebosa de las jardineras después de regarlas. Me he planteado ponereles al menos agua mineral, aquí el agua es muy alcalina, es un gasto más, pero total con lo que gasto ya en veterinario y todo lo demás, tampoco supondría mucha diferencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2016 at 18:03 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinuvuel (31 Ene 2016)

CASA dijo:


> Yo también me llevo tiempo planteandome esto. Tengo dos perros y un gato. Les pongo el agua en una fuente eléctrica para que esté oxigenada, pero parece que les gusta más el agua de tolva que les ponemos en el exterior. A veces prefieren el agua que rebosa de las jardineras después de regarlas. Me he planteado ponereles al menos agua mineral, aquí el agua es muy alcalina, es un gasto más, pero total con lo que gasto ya en veterinario y todo lo demás, tampoco supondría mucha diferencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2016 at 18:03 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Feb 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que la gente oye campanadas y no sabe ni por donde le vienen. Ese mito viene por los culturistas de competición que ya tienen un grado de muscularidad fuera de lo normal y para ellos es imposible ganar muscularidad y definición a la vez de una forma natural. Pero fuera de esos casos una persona puede ganar músculo y perder grasa perfectamente si hace las cosas bien, sobre todo si es principiante en el deporte. Cuanto más avanzado se está más difícil es obviamente.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso tiene sentido.

Eso sí, lo que he notado es que los períodos (breves) que he estado con una alimentación muy baja en hidratos (sin llegar a cero pero entre 40-60 gramos al día), y supongo que en cetosis, es imposible no adelgazar. Sólo se pierde peso nunca se gana.

En esos períodos dudo mucho que se pueda ganar masa muscular...Tú que dices que haces deporte desde hace mucho, ¿has notado algo así?


----------



## Tinuvuel (1 Feb 2016)

Lo que dice la OMS....

El azúcar es un nutriente más en una dieta sana del que no conviene abusar
Los expertos consultados por DM coinciden en que su consumo es necesario pero deben controlarse los excesos. En lo que no hay acuerdo es en gravar los productos azucarados


El azúcar es un nutriente más en una dieta sana del que no conviene abusar - DiarioMedico.com


----------



## zapatitos (1 Feb 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Eso tiene sentido.
> 
> Eso sí, lo que he notado es que los períodos (breves) que he estado con una alimentación muy baja en hidratos (sin llegar a cero pero entre 40-60 gramos al día), y supongo que en cetosis, es imposible no adelgazar. Sólo se pierde peso nunca se gana.
> 
> En esos períodos dudo mucho que se pueda ganar masa muscular...Tú que dices que haces deporte desde hace mucho, ¿has notado algo así?*



Tomando tan pocos carbos se puede ganar masa muscular siempre que cumplas la condición de no entrenar con demasiada intensidad, me explico. Si haces entrenos como el Heavy Duty, te gustan las forzadas, negativas y esas cosas mi consejo es que ni se te ocurra no onsumir carbos al menos antes y después del entreno porque lo más probable es que te desintegres muscularmente porque ese tipo de entrenos duros, intensos y explosivos demanda mucha glucosa y si el cuerpo no la tiene a mano no va a consumir grasa como nos gustaría sino aminoácidos y su modo más fácil de encontrarlos en ese momento va a ser de los músculos.

Si haces un entreno con moderada intensidad no existe ese problema, en resumen y para no enrollarme si entrenas con baja o moderada intensidad no es preciso meter carbos porque para ese tipo de esfuerzo tu cuerpo no los demanda, si vas a entrenar con alta intensidad es recomendable meter carbos antes y después de los entrenos, la cantidad ya varía según cada persona logicamente.

Es más o menos lo que suelo hacer yo en general, si tengo previsto machacarme o salir a correr como si me persiguieran los maderos  meto carbos, si no voy a entrenar con baja o intensidad o voy a ir al trote cochino no meto nada porque para eso no lo necesito y lo más probable es que vaya a los michelines.

Para ganar fuerza pura si que no funciona bien lo de pocos carbos en mi experiencia porque ganar fuerza si implica entrenar a menudo con alta intensidad si o si. Pero muscularidad se puede ganar de muchas maneras distintas.

Más o menos es así hablando de una persona que lo hace por hobby claro está 

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Feb 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Eso tiene sentido.
> 
> Eso sí, lo que he notado es que los períodos (breves) que he estado con una alimentación muy baja en hidratos (sin llegar a cero pero entre 40-60 gramos al día), y supongo que en cetosis, es imposible no adelgazar. Sólo se pierde peso nunca se gana.
> 
> En esos períodos dudo mucho que se pueda ganar masa muscular...Tú que dices que haces deporte desde hace mucho, ¿has notado algo así?



El Sr Rauxa lo ha explicado en algun post. El truco es aumentar el consumo de grasas.

Si tienes bien desarrollada la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas cubres perfectamente la energia necesaria y con energia de larga duracion. 

Aunque consumas pocos hidratos la energia de la via metabolica de las grasas es constante. Con solo la via de hidratos y dietas bajas en grasas hay picos y en esos ciclos tambien usamos la tercera via que es usar la proteina.

En resumen, con un alto consumo de grasas toda la proteina consumida va a formar musculo, o lo que es casi lo mismo,no se pierde musculo cuando hay prolongadas demandas de energia.

Si hay alguna imprecision os agradezco cualquier comentario.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Feb 2016)

Buenas, a mi desde hace un tiempo me ocurre un problemilla con el tema del deporte, y ya que estáis hablando de ello me viene de perlas.

Cuando voy a natación por ejemplo, y me toca hacer un bloque de 2x8x100m saliendo cada 2', cuando hago las primeras 8 voy bien, pero he notado que a la 4 serie del segundo bloque ya me quedo sin fuerzas, mis brazos y piernas son 2 bloques de hormigón que no hay cojones a mover.

El caso es que yo me noto como vacío y no se su es porque tenga que meter algo de carbos antes y duramtes las series.


----------



## stockman (1 Feb 2016)

Es normal que me entre gula de comer pasada 1h desde que he comido?

Hoy por ejemplo he comido patata con carne (pollo) y a la hora he tenido que atacar un paquete de uvas pasas y un trozo de queso curado (de oveja) porque me ha entrado el ansia de comer dulce o algo.


----------



## sada (1 Feb 2016)

ultimamente me da por cenar tocino (casero) con pan de centeno integral de una panadería de una aldea

que opináis? es realmente una bomba? no es tan malo como dicen x aquí?


----------



## zapatitos (1 Feb 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> *Buenas a mi desde hace un tiempo me ocurre un problemilla con el tema del deporte, y ya que estáis hablando de ello me viene de perlas.
> 
> Cuando voy a natación por ejemplo, y me toca hacer un bloque de 2x8x100m saliendo cada 2', cuando hago las primeras 8 voy bien, pero he notado que a la 4 serie del segundo bloque ya me quedo sin fuerzas, mis brazos y piernas son 2 bloques de hormigón que no hay cojones a mover.
> 
> El caso es que yo me noto como vacío y no se su es porque tenga que meter algo de carbos antes y duramtes las series.*



No se lo que tomas antes de nadar pero puedes probar a tomar unos 30-60 minutos antes de nadar 0.5 gr de carbos+0.25 gr de proteina por kg de peso corporal. Por ejemplo si pesas 80 kg pues 40 gr de carbos + 20 de protes. Eso es estandar si ves que va bien no lo muevas si ves que necesitas más sube poco a poco y vas viendo como reaccionas. Antes de entrenar no solo hay que tomar carbos sino también proteina porque el ejercicio intenso también demanda aminoácidos, si no los consigue de forma exógena los conseguirá de donde sea y lo más sencillo es pillarlos del tejido muscular. Justo después de entrenar puedes tomar lo mismo o mitad y mitad de carbos y protes, según veas. Procura que lleven la mínima grasa posible. Una hora o así después del entreno comes una comida normal consistente.

Carbos siempre de calidad ojo como la avena, miel, frutas, etc etc y con moderación no croissants de mermelada y natillas de chocolate, ya se qie se supone pero por si acaso.

Sobre natación entiendo más bien nada nunca ha sido lo mío, pero generalmente si no haces ejercicio más de una hora normalmente no es necesario que metas nada durante entreno.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Es normal que me entre gula de comer pasada 1h desde que he comido?
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo he comido patata con carne (pollo) y a la hora he tenido que atacar un paquete de uvas pasas y un trozo de queso curado (de oveja) porque me ha entrado el ansia de comer dulce o algo.



Es normal segun lo que hayas comido. Si tomas durante el dia cualquier tipo de azucar, harina o edulcorante es normalisimo. Si solo es patata y no todos los dias no es tan normal, ve vigilandote el azucar en sangre.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 22:22 ----------




refugee dijo:


> Eso ocurre al principio de reducir cantidad y de reducir hidratos.
> 
> La verdad es que yo hace meses comia bastante cantidad. (sin pensar ya en calorías o hidratos, me metía bastante comida dentro y no era consciente del todo hasta que me hice listados e intentaba calcular lo que comia, mirando las kcal de cada cosa y ahi me asuste pasaba de las 2000).
> 
> ...



Por lo que he leido en sus intervenciones tiene Ud un lio importante en la cabeza. Mientras no se deslie no conseguira nada.

Por lo que veo intenta reducir ciertos hidratos pero ese poco a poco no le funciona porque aqui no valen medias tintas.

Le voy a ordenar las ideas a ver si le sirven de ayuda:

- El azucar y en general las harinas blancas son una droga y no vale con reducirlas. Hay que cortar radicalmente al menos un mes. Despues solo le hara falta orden si no quiere tomarlas ya que no le sentaran tan bien. Si pasan unos meses hasta le pareceran desagradables, sobre todo el azucar.
- Se corta con azucar e hidratos rapidos y se consume mas grasa. Sin este paso su organismo se quedara sin energia y volvera a caer en los hidratos rapidos. La fobia a las grasas dejela en el pasado.
- Sobre todo al principio ayuda mucho consumir bastante de los otros hidratos buenos. Boniatos, frutos secos, algun higo seco. Estos no le frenaran la perdida de peso y haran mas llevadera la transicion.
- Si no es capaz de dejar un sencillo mes los hidratos rapidos totalmente tiene la guerra perdida. Como una gran parte de la poblacion la resistencia a la insulina es su enemiga. 
- Otro punto importante al principio mucho cuidado con el azucar oculto en embutidos, zumos o cualquier cosa procesada, esta en TODO. Huya de los procesados. Si toma alguna medicacion a diario tambien esta jodida, cada pastillita lleva su buena dosis de adulcorante o directamente azucares para hacerlas tragables.
- Y por ultimo dejese de tonterias de cortar pedacitos y enmascarar sabores. Si se deja azucar, harinas, edulcorantes y patatas durante como minimo un mes, coma de todo lo demas sin preocuparse de calorias. Lo que el cuerpo le pida.


----------



## stockman (1 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es normal segun lo que hayas comido. Si tomas durante el dia cualquier tipo de azucar, harina o edulcorante es normalisimo. Si solo es patata y no todos los dias no es tan normal, ve vigilandote el azucar en sangre.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 22:22 ----------
> 
> ...



No como azucares salvo en ocasiones puntuales un par o tres de veces por semana (era totalmente adicto). Sera cuestion de dejarlos por completo una temporada.

Es solo que a veces me entran las ganas de comer, y me comeria un jabali si me lo pusieran delante.


----------



## Luizmi (1 Feb 2016)

Es sabido que muchas veces se confunden las sensaciones de hambre y sed, más de una vez me ha pasado que me entra gusa al poco de haber comido, me bebo un buen vaso de agua y me quedo tan pancho como sorprendido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> No como azucares salvo en ocasiones puntuales un par o tres de veces por semana (era totalmente adicto). Sera cuestion de dejarlos por completo una temporada.
> 
> Es solo que a veces me entran las ganas de comer, y me comeria un jabali si me lo pusieran delante.



Voy a exagerar un poco... como Ud admite era adicto al azucar y ahora solo dos o tres dosis de 'heroina' a la semana no le van a ayudar mucho a dejarlo.

Y permitame que intuya que el resto de dias tira de algunos edulcorantes (metadona) para ir llevando el mono. 

Si es asi esta todo claro. Ese hambre ansiosa solo lo producen picos bruscos de azucar y pico de insulina. Por ultimo le recuerdo que el pan blanco en todas sus formas ( harinas) producen el mismo pico de insulina que el azucar puro, con la gracia de que encima se consumen muchos mas gramos.


----------



## ikifenix (1 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Es normal que me entre gula de comer pasada 1h desde que he comido?
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo he comido patata con carne (pollo) y a la hora he tenido que atacar un paquete de uvas pasas y un trozo de queso curado (de oveja) porque me ha entrado el ansia de comer dulce o algo.



Eso me pasó cuando dejé los hidratos, los 4-5 primeros días me inflaba a comer y seguía con hambre (las pipas me ayudaron mucho en eso), después de un par de semanas (hasta ahora) me pasa justo lo contrario, comiendo 1 o 2 veces al día ya no me apetece comer más en todo el día. La mayoría de las veces la segunda comida no llega ni a "cómida", suele ser algo de picar, en plan unas almendras, o una lata de atún con un tomate, o un aguacate, o cosas del estilo.


----------



## stockman (2 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Voy a exagerar un poco... como Ud admite era adicto al azucar y ahora solo dos o tres dosis de 'heroina' a la semana no le van a ayudar mucho a dejarlo.
> 
> Y permitame que intuya que el resto de dias tira de algunos edulcorantes (metadona) para ir llevando el mono.
> 
> Si es asi esta todo claro. Ese hambre ansiosa solo lo producen picos bruscos de azucar y pico de insulina. Por ultimo le recuerdo que el pan blanco en todas sus formas ( harinas) producen el mismo pico de insulina que el azucar puro, con la gracia de que encima se consumen muchos mas gramos.




Edulcorantes no uso nunca (solo uso miel para el desayuno y no cada dia).

Picos de insulina no creo que tenga demasiados porque solo como avena, arroz y patata, siempre con algo de proteina y grasa para que no libere tan de golpe.

Hoy mismo llevaba 3 dias sin comer nada dulce (incluido el dia de hoy) me ha entrado la gula.

Por falta de agua no es porque bebo unos 3 litros al dia minimo.


----------



## ikifenix (2 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Edulcorantes no uso nunca (solo uso miel para el desayuno y no cada dia).
> 
> Picos de insulina no creo que tenga demasiados porque solo como avena, arroz y patata, siempre con algo de proteina y grasa para que no libere tan de golpe.
> 
> ...



Entonces apuesto a que no estás desintoxicado del todo, tienes que pasar por la gula (ansia de comerte algo dulce o no te sientes saciado), luego por los mareos hasta que tu cuerpo se acostumbre a que no va a haber más azúcares, y una vez que superes eso, ya puedes pensar que estás desintoxicado.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Feb 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Buenas, a mi desde hace un tiempo me ocurre un problemilla con el tema del deporte, y ya que estáis hablando de ello me viene de perlas.
> 
> Cuando voy a natación por ejemplo, y me toca hacer un bloque de 2x8x100m saliendo cada 2', cuando hago las primeras 8 voy bien, pero he notado que a la 4 serie del segundo bloque ya me quedo sin fuerzas, mis brazos y piernas son 2 bloques de hormigón que no hay cojones a mover.
> 
> El caso es que yo me noto como vacío y no se su es porque tenga que meter algo de carbos antes y duramtes las series.



te quedas sin una parte fundamental del combustible para el ejercicio físico de intensidad, el glucógeno, que se hace comiendo carbohidratos suficientes. No hay deportista de élite que no consuma al menos un 60% de sus calorías diarias procedente de los carbohidratos, sobre todo si quiere rendir y competir a alto nivel.

Aspecto muy musculado se puede tener sin comer carbos, anabolizándose, pero luego no tienen una mierda de fuerza. Las dietas de definición son para la pasarela nada más.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Feb 2016)

Dodoria dijo:


> ¿Qué desayunar entonces?
> 
> taluec



Un par de huevos revueltos con jamón, un aguacate, un café y un puñado de pistachos.


----------



## MAUSER (2 Feb 2016)

Yo dejé radicalmente azucares y harinas por el tema paleo (alguna vez en barbacoas de amigos le meto un poco de caña al pan para sujetar las morcillas y pancetas con el fin de no resultar un bicho raro). 

Antes tenía alergia primaveral al olivo (vivo rodeado de olivos, vecinos con olivos plantados en jardines y en la cercanías y monte hay muchos), gramíneas (por todos sitios) y ciprés (en mi casa tengo plantados mas de 150 en la zona de la piscina para separación). 

En Murcia hacen más de 20 grados y todo está floreciendo. Estoy esperando porque ya tendría que tener picor en los ojos, nariz tapada, etc. Pues nada estoy como una rosa.


----------



## sada (2 Feb 2016)

subo hilo ::


----------



## rikitiki (2 Feb 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo dejé radicalmente azucares y harinas por el tema paleo (alguna vez en barbacoas de amigos le meto un poco de caña al pan para sujetar las morcillas y pancetas con el fin de no resultar un bicho raro).
> 
> Antes tenía alergia primaveral al olivo (vivo rodeado de olivos, vecinos con olivos plantados en jardines y en la cercanías y monte hay muchos), gramíneas (por todos sitios) y ciprés (en mi casa tengo plantados mas de 150 en la zona de la piscina para separación).
> 
> En Murcia hacen más de 20 grados y todo está floreciendo. Estoy esperando porque ya tendría que tener picor en los ojos, nariz tapada, etc. Pues nada estoy como una rosa.



Tampoco achaquemos todo a la alimentación. Que de algo que tiene su fundamento os pasáis de frenada y se convierte en la panacea de todos los males (Pensamiento mágico inside) . Mucho menos las alergias estacionales cuya causa efecto es evidente (también tomas azucares fuera de los periodos de polinización) los olivos florecen en Abril/mayo. Muuuuuuucho se tendrian que adelantar y no es el caso. 

En esta época toca cupresaceas, pinos, fresnos. (Yo ya lo empiezo a notar en el trabajo que estoy rodeado de arizónicas).


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (3 Feb 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo dejé radicalmente azucares y harinas por el tema paleo (alguna vez en barbacoas de amigos le meto un poco de caña al pan para sujetar las morcillas y pancetas con el fin de no resultar un bicho raro).
> 
> Antes tenía alergia primaveral al olivo (vivo rodeado de olivos, vecinos con olivos plantados en jardines y en la cercanías y monte hay muchos), gramíneas (por todos sitios) y ciprés (en mi casa tengo plantados mas de 150 en la zona de la piscina para separación).
> 
> En Murcia hacen más de 20 grados y todo está floreciendo. *Estoy esperando porque ya tendría que tener picor en los ojos, nariz tapada, etc. Pues nada estoy como una rosa.*



Yo tengo alergia a las arizónicas (cupresáceas) y empecé anteyaer a sentirme mal,,,picos de ojos, nariz,moqueo...:´(


----------



## Johnny Drama (3 Feb 2016)

Por cierto, como veis la tortilla de patata?

Ya se que buena no es, pero llega a la categoría de aceptable si estas n tu peso ideal?





Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> *Por cierto, como veis la tortilla de patata?
> 
> Ya se que buena no es, pero llega a la categoría de aceptable si estas n tu peso ideal?
> 
> ...



Si estás bien de peso y no fríes las patatas a una temperatura excesiva está muy bien de vez en cuando. Es una de las cosas con las que yo me salto la dieta, hecha en casa y tomando esa precuación de no freir con demasiada temperatura es un alimento bueno. Yo lo único que procuro evitar siempre son las cosas con azúcar, bollería industrial y los precocinados esos típicos de supermecado que llevan de todo y de nada bueno. Casi todo lo demás de vez en cuando no pasa nada.

Resumiendo, si como diría Rajoy estás haciendo bien los deberes pues tampoco te flageles por comer cosas como la tortilla de vez en cuando que incluso viene bien para recargar baterías, como base de la dieta está claro que no.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Feb 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Por cierto, como veis la tortilla de patata?
> 
> Ya se que buena no es, pero llega a la categoría de aceptable si estas n tu peso ideal?
> 
> ...



Yo no le veo ningún problema. Creo que hay alimentos muuuuuucho más problemáticos. De hecho, creo que en tanto en los esquemas de alimentación baja en harina/azúcar, como en esquemas más "paleo", ninguno de los alimentos supone problema alguno: patata, huevo, aceite de oliva, cebolla.

De lo que tengo mis dudas es de se pueda adelgazar metiendo patata + aceite a saco. Pero eso es otro tema.

Saludable y rico, un gran plato!


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> *Edulcorantes no uso nunca (solo uso miel para el desayuno y no cada dia).
> 
> Picos de insulina no creo que tenga demasiados porque solo como avena, arroz y patata, siempre con algo de proteina y grasa para que no libere tan de golpe.
> 
> ...



También puede ser que esos hidratos los cocines demasiado, si la avena, arroz, patatas, etc los cocinas durante mucho tiempo se eleva bastante su IG y pasan a ser tan rápidos e incluso más que el azúcar. El arroz hay que hacerlo al dente y las patatas nunca cocerlas enteras sino en trozos pequeños. La harina de avena no me gusta demasiado porque parece ser que con la mínima cocción su IG ya sube demasiado por eso prefiero el salvado de avena. Los copos de avena tienen un IG moderado (40) pero a la más mínima cocción ya se eleva por encima del 70-80 por eso cuando los consumo siempre lo hago en crudo.

Eso era un clasico antiguamente cuando no teníamos suplementos y las cosas raras de ahora, purés de patatas, gachas de avena, cremas de arroz con leche desnatada y cosas así justo después de entrenar como hidratos rápidos para recuperarse del esfuerzo.

Prueba a ver si es por eso porque lo cocinas demasiado.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Edulcorantes no uso nunca (solo uso miel para el desayuno y no cada dia).
> 
> Picos de insulina no creo que tenga demasiados porque solo como avena, arroz y patata, siempre con algo de proteina y grasa para que no libere tan de golpe.
> 
> ...



Ahora que lo he visto en el hilo de las comidas lo entiendo todo. 
Su consumo diario es totalmente insuficiente y falto energia, y absulutamente fanto de micronutrientes.

Le hago un repaso para que lo entienda:



> Desayuno:
> - 60gr avena hervidos con cacao
> - 15gr almendras
> - queso curado oveja
> ...



Resumido: hidratos de la avena, un poco de grasa del cacao y almendras, un poco de proteina del queso y mas hidratos de las pasas... y eso si bastante agua.
Ni con esa cantidad de hidratos, ni con esa ridiculez de grasa y proteina cubre Ud la energia que necesita esa mañana, pero algo de pico de insulina va a tener entre la avena y las pasas, resultado... hambre voraz a las dos horas.



> Comida:
> - 150gr de garbanzos con un trozo de chorizo (para dar sabor)
> - Queso curado de oveja
> - Te verde



Resumen: Bastante hidratos y proteinas de los garbanzos, y de chorizo (grasa) casi nada y un pedazin de queso en globan tambien poca grasa. Y de micronutrientes pobrisimo. Si, si, mucho te pero aparte de ser muy antioxidante no alimenta.



> Cena:
> - 4 huevos medianos
> - 3 tomates a la plancha



Proteina y fruta (tomate). De nuevo poca grasa y aqui algo mejor de micronutrientes.


El problema de sus ataques de hambre, esque esta haciendo una dieta adaptada por algun endocrino metiendo algo de lo que lee Ud por aqui, pero midiendolo todo y pasando mas hambre que carracuca.

Para que compare, yo solo desayuno un cafe bien largo, con cacao puro y un poco de miel. Eso a las siete de la mañana. Hasta las tres o las cuatro no como nada y no paso hambre, y desde que perdi los 15 kilos hace dos años me mantengo igual, incluso ganando masa muscular (y no crea que hago mucho ejercicio). Como se consigue ese milagro?

Pues ese desayuno frugal, va precedido por una cena en la que me pongo como el kiko. Anoche mismo:
- Un plato con colmo de col rehogada con ajos (media col grande, pasaria de los 300gr) bien regada con aove, dos huevos a la plancha, dos morcillas y dos salchichas de pueblo. De postre una naranja grande.
Media bolsa de pipas (bolsa de 250gr) mientras se rehogaba la col y después de cenar le tire a los pistachos, y una taza de cacao puro solo con agua y sin miel (la miel es opcional).

Le reto a que se ponga un dia e intente comerse todo eso y me dira si al acabar tiene hambre.

Le resumo la cena:

Grasa un 50% de las calorias y el resto se lo reparten entre proteinas e hidratos de absorcion lenta.

Grasas: El aove el primero de la lista, despues la grasa de los frutos secos, despues la grasa de los embutidos y su parte de grasa que lleva el huevo, y finalmente la grasa del cacao.

Hidratos de abs. lenta: Los frutos secos, la col y la naranja... no son pocos y cargados de micronutrientes.

Proteinas: de los huevos y el embutido. Tambien de los frutos secos.

Con el contenido en grasa y la ausencia de azucar (unicamente la frutosa de una pieza de fruta) el pico de insulina es ridiculo.


Resultado: me pego 14 horas hasta la comida del dia siguiente sin pasar hambre y sin despeinarme, y quien me ve comer no se cree que asi se adelgaze.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Ahora que lo he visto en el hilo de las comidas lo entiendo todo.
> Su consumo diario es totalmente insuficiente y falto energia, y absulutamente fanto de micronutrientes.
> 
> Le hago un repaso para que lo entienda:
> ...



Por la mañana come queso curado de oveja, no se la cantidad pero eso es grasa, al igual que al mediodía. Y por la noche 4 huevos que también es grasa.

Lo que si parece es que no come verduras y que mete demasiados carbos pero como no se su actividad diaria no puedo opinar si está bien o mal así que no digo nada.

Saludos.


----------



## malibux (3 Feb 2016)

He estado mirando una tabla sobre índices glucémicos de distintos alimentos (la primera que he encontrado en google, vaya): 

http://www.fundaciondiabetes.org/upload/publicaciones_ficheros/71/TABLAHC.pdf


Y cosas que me han llamado la atención: 

- Harina de centeno tiene mucho menor IG que las de trigo o maíz 

- Creo que ya no voy a catar más los sandwichs diarios en el trabajo con pan de molde (IG muy alto)

- Puré de patatas: le ponen un IG por las nubes 

- Los dátiles los ponen a la altura de cosas tipo patatas fritas o pan de molde. Maldita sea, yo que los usaba para picar entre horas (de aquellos naturales, sin azúcares añadidos)

- La sandía también parece tener un IG Muy alto (El resto de frutas está bien, salvo el melón) . Luego he mirado en otra tabla que explica la carga glucémica...en este caso estas frutas tienen un IG alto pero una carga glucémica (la cantidad de carbohidrato que hay en una ración/cantidad de ese alimento), por lo que la poca cantidad de carbohidratos que tienen hace que pese a presentar potencialmente capacidad de desencadenar un alto IG, no lo acaba haciendo porque realmente hay muy poca cantidad de CH. Seguro que ésto lo explican mejor en fitnessrevolucionario o algún blog similar. 

- Todas las verduras tienen como era de esperar un IG bajo, salvo curiosamente la calabaza y la zanahoria hervida, cosa que me extraña un poco. 

- La miel también tiene un IG muy alto. Pero eso no creo que la haga directamente insana, de hecho aquí los que domináis el tema la tomáis de forma habitual. 



Y luego otras cosas con IG alto como ya se ha dicho por aquí: pasta, pan, bebidas azucaradas, cereales, bollería,


----------



## Rauxa (3 Feb 2016)

malibux dijo:


> He estado mirando una tabla sobre índices glucémicos de distintos alimentos (la primera que he encontrado en google, vaya):
> 
> http://www.fundaciondiabetes.org/upload/publicaciones_ficheros/71/TABLAHC.pdf
> 
> ...



Una cosa es el índice glicémico y la otra la carga glicémica. Esta última es más importante y es la que tiene que tenerse en cuenta. Cuando lo hagas, verás que comerás tantas zanahorias como te venga en gana sin pensar si engordan o no.


----------



## Tinuvuel (3 Feb 2016)

refugee dijo:


> malibux
> 
> Prueba el pan de centeno. (en el caso de que sigas comiendo pan).
> 
> ...



El de centeno lo tengo que probar pero cuesta encontrarlo y es carete. Creo que congelaré uno e iré sacando, ya que entero no se consume en un día ni dos.


----------



## McCoy (3 Feb 2016)

Que opináis de reducir substancialmente los HC pero sin eliminarlos del todo? 

Me refiero a por ejemplo eliminar pan y azúcar pero comer pasta o arroz con cierta asiduidad, cada 2 días o asi. O meter un poco de pan para la tortilla en el desayuno. ..

Creéis que se notaría algún beneficio si reduces un 70% o para ello hay que suprimirlos al 95%?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2016)

malibux dijo:


> *- Puré de patatas: le ponen un IG por las nubes
> 
> - Todas las verduras tienen como era de esperar un IG bajo, salvo curiosamente la calabaza y la zanahoria hervida, cosa que me extraña un poco.
> 
> - La miel también tiene un IG muy alto. Pero eso no creo que la haga directamente insana, de hecho aquí los que domináis el tema la tomáis de forma habitual.*



El puré de patatas se hace con la patata muy cocida que se deshaga y como he puesto antes cocerla demasiado dispara como una bala su IG, no solo de la patata sino de cualquier alimento alto en carbos.

La zanahoria tiene poco carbos (7 gr o así) pero son todo azúcares, de ahí su alto IG.

La miel tiene un IG alto pero como la mayoría de sus variedades son más altas en fructosa que glucosa no estimula tanto a la insulina. No pasa nada por tomar fructosa de las frutas o miel porque eso lo asimila bien el organismo, el problema viene cuando lo añades a tu dieta como endulzante sustitutivo del azúcar como se recomendaba antes.

Saludos.


----------



## malibux (3 Feb 2016)

McCoy dijo:


> Que opináis de reducir substancialmente los HC pero sin eliminarlos del todo?
> 
> Me refiero a por ejemplo eliminar pan y azúcar pero comer pasta o arroz con cierta asiduidad, cada 2 días o asi. O meter un poco de pan para la tortilla en el desayuno. ..
> 
> ...



Yo así es como empecé y sigo más o menos en las mismas...no es lo más correcto y sigues teniendo picos de hambre al no haber eliminado todos los alimentos descritos, pero yo por lo menos he adelgazado aprox 8 kg y ahora me mantengo en el peso pese a tomar de vez en cuando algún plato de pasta/pizza, arroz tomo de forma más o menos frecuente también. 

Si no quieres cortar de forma brusca, lo más inminente es cortar por lo sano con bebidas azucaradas/zumos preparados, galletas, cereales para el desayuno, repostería...Yo habiendo hecho todo eso ya te digo que en el plazo de 3 meses adelgacé esa cantidad. Sí que es verdad que si ya diera el paso final y seguir las indicaciones que aquí comentan, sería más sano y acabaría ya perdiendo la poca grasilla abdominal que me queda. Pero también hay que saber de dónde se parte y es que yo era un jodido adicto al pan, me encantaba y también le daba fino a la repostería, asi que poco a poco.

Lo importante es, una vez se ha llegado a una meta, no volver hacia atrás. Y tampoco martirizarse, si alguna vez en ocasiones especiales toca comerse un plato "Prohibido", pues no pasa absolutamente nada. Lo bueno de esta forma de comer es que puedes jartarte a comer, sin remordimientos y lo único negativo es que a veces se echa de menos platos tipo pasta (Coca cola por ejemplo para nada, ya ni siquiera puedo acabarme una lata de 33cl).


----------



## Tinuvuel (3 Feb 2016)

Yo hago igual que Malibux. En mi caso no he notado pérdida de peso porque ya estoy en mi peso ideal, pero intento evitar al máximo los azúcares y harinas refinadas en el día a día, sin ser estricto todos los días de la semana. 

Pero por ejemplo, antes comía y cenaba con refresco o zumo, ahora agua. Y cae alguna comida tipo pizza que acompaña, me bebo solo la mitad de la lata (la comparto) pero eso es una vez a la semana. 

El pan igual, antes comía bastante pan en cada comida, ahora lo evito y si es una comida en que me apetece mucho, me limito a un par de dedos. 

Rebozados cero, fritos cero, casi todo lo como a la plancha y patatas fritas, una vez al mes. 

También evito el ketchup, que antes abusaba de él, etc. Cosas así.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Feb 2016)

rikitiki dijo:


> Tampoco achaquemos todo a la alimentación. Que de algo que tiene su fundamento os pasáis de frenada y se convierte en la panacea de todos los males (Pensamiento mágico inside) . Mucho menos las alergias estacionales cuya causa efecto es evidente (también tomas azucares fuera de los periodos de polinización) los olivos florecen en Abril/mayo. Muuuuuuucho se tendrian que adelantar y no es el caso.
> 
> En esta época toca cupresaceas, pinos, fresnos. (Yo ya lo empiezo a notar en el trabajo que estoy rodeado de arizónicas).



Se puede tener una alergia ambiental y mejorar mucho segun la alimentacion.

La paleo si algo es indiscutible es una dieta antinflamatoria, cualquiera que la inicia lo primero que pierde son dos o tres kilos de liquido rapido en la primera semana.

Despues el incremento de grasas buenas, pero sobre todo el omega 3 tambien es muy antinflamatoria.

Y lo mas antinflamatorio de todo es dejar los cereales y los lacteos. Unas personas mas y otras menos pero es muy habitual tripas inflamadas, mucosidad por estos alimentos.

La inflamacion habitual lo primero que ataca son las mucosas de garganta, pulmoned y ojos. Unas mucosas irritadas incrementan el efecto de cualquier alergia ambiental.

Yo pase de antihistaminico, ventolin y principio de asma casi a diario, a solo tomar algun antihistaminico de vez en cuando. El asma desaparecio y la alergia se suavizo.


----------



## stockman (3 Feb 2016)

Yo tampoco he eliminado los hidratos porque no aguantaria la carga de entreno sin ellos. Lo que si he hecho es eliminar harinas, azucares, grasas hidrogenadas, etc en su lugar como grasas naturales (aceite de oliva, frutos secos, queso) y como fuente de hidratos avena hervida y arroz basmati.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Feb 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Yo así es como empecé y sigo más o menos en las mismas...no es lo más correcto y sigues teniendo picos de hambre al no haber eliminado todos los alimentos descritos, pero yo por lo menos he adelgazado aprox 8 kg y ahora me mantengo en el peso pese a tomar de vez en cuando algún plato de pasta/pizza, arroz tomo de forma más o menos frecuente también.
> 
> Si no quieres cortar de forma brusca, lo más inminente es cortar por lo sano con bebidas azucaradas/zumos preparados, galletas, cereales para el desayuno, repostería...Yo habiendo hecho todo eso ya te digo que en el plazo de 3 meses adelgacé esa cantidad. Sí que es verdad que si ya diera el paso final y seguir las indicaciones que aquí comentan, sería más sano y acabaría ya perdiendo la poca grasilla abdominal que me queda. Pero también hay que saber de dónde se parte y es que yo era un jodido adicto al pan, me encantaba y también le daba fino a la repostería, asi que poco a poco.
> 
> Lo importante es, una vez se ha llegado a una meta, no volver hacia atrás. Y tampoco martirizarse, si alguna vez en ocasiones especiales toca comerse un plato "Prohibido", pues no pasa absolutamente nada. Lo bueno de esta forma de comer es que puedes jartarte a comer, sin remordimientos y lo único negativo es que a veces se echa de menos platos tipo pasta (Coca cola por ejemplo para nada, ya ni siquiera puedo acabarme una lata de 33cl).



El problema de hacerlo a medias esque el cuerpo te lo sigue pidiendo y es una lucha continua. Vas a tener esa ansia en momentos puntuales y periodos en los que abusaras y entraras de nuevo en la rueda.

Si barres de tu dieta esos alimentos durante un solo mes y ya te deja de apetecer, ya no los echas de menos. A loa doa o tres meses esque ya ni te sientan bien.

Lo de activar la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas es una gozada, y esta al alcance de cualquiera. 

Despues empece a tomarme un bocata todas las semanas pero por parar de adelgazar. No es lo mismo comer pan por gusto que por necesidad.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Feb 2016)

Diferentes estudios científicos:

1. Pruebas ciclistas de más de 100 kms. Hidratos Vs efecto placebo. Sin diferencias Carbohydrate loading failed to improve 100-km cycling performance in a placebo-controlled trial. - PubMed - NCBI

2. ¿Carga de hidratos para un medio maratón? No hay necesidad Thieme E-Journals - International Journal of Sports Medicine / Abstract

3. Carga de hidratos en entrenos intensos de 1 hora? Irrelevante Effects of 3 days of carbohydrate supplementation on muscle glycogen content and utilisation during a 1-h cycling performance. - PubMed - NCBI


Si en estos supuestos las cargas de Hidratos ya no tiene sentido, imaginaros a una persona normal, la necesidad que tiene de ellos.


----------



## Tinuvuel (4 Feb 2016)

La relación entre Alzheimer y alimentación, especialmente el azúcar:


Evidencia Teórica de la Transmisión de Alzheimer de Persona-a-Persona


----------



## zapatitos (4 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Diferentes estudios científicos:
> 
> 1. Pruebas ciclistas de más de 100 kms. Hidratos Vs efecto placebo. Sin diferencias Carbohydrate loading failed to improve 100-km cycling performance in a placebo-controlled trial. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...



Esto es muy sencillo Rauxa, durante dos meses prepárate con una dieta baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasa para correr una distancia de 10Km, después descansa una o dos semanas y vuelve a prepararte para la misma distancia con una dieta alta en carbohidratos y moderada en grasa. O si te gusta más lo puedes hacer durante el mismo tiempo para levantar lo máximo posible en sentadilla, press de banca, peso muerto lo que más te guste.

Después nos cuentas de que forma has conseguido mejor crono o mejor levantamiento. Yo lo hice en su momento y lo tengo clarísimo que es mejor para rendir deportivamente hablando.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Feb 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esto es muy sencillo Rauxa, durante dos meses prepárate con una dieta baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasa para correr una distancia de 10Km, después descansa una o dos semanas y vuelve a prepararte para la misma distancia con una dieta alta en carbohidratos y moderada en grasa. O si te gusta más lo puedes hacer durante el mismo tiempo para levantar lo máximo posible en sentadilla, press de banca, peso muerto lo que más te guste.
> 
> Después nos cuentas de que forma has conseguido mejor crono o mejor levantamiento. Yo lo hice en su momento y lo tengo clarísimo que es mejor para rendir deportivamente hablando.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo tb y después de 15 años como entrenador lo tengo más que claro. Antes era hincharme a hidratos y no rendir (o creer que rendía), pero fue empezar a meter más grasas saludables, bajar hidratos (refinados), y empezar a levantar más peso y a poder rendir más y mejor en todos los aspectos.
Ahora tengo casi 40 años, y mi marca de 10k y 21k es bastante mejor que cuando tenía 30 años. Y entreno menos. 
Y ni que decir de mi cuerpo escombro de cuando estudiaba INEF (cuando teoricamente tenía un buen cuerpo).
Es sorprendente ver, después de una tirada de 20 kms, como mi cuerpo recupera mucha antes que cuando tenía 30 años. Con 25 años, ni siquiera era capaz de hacer una tirada de 15 kms. Mis piernas no aguantaban.

Cuanta más larga sea la distancia a recorrer, más grasa necesitamos. Si tenemos un cuerpo que lo único que hace es priorizar el hidrato como combustible principal, mal iremos. Una vez reeducado el cuerpo y que sepa que hay que tirar de grasas primero y reservar el glucógeno para cuando realmente haga falta, ahí habremos dado un giro de 180º a nuestra preparación.

Con los estudios que he enlazado queda claro que con el tipo de vida que llevamos y con el tipo de deporte que hacemos, no hace falta hacer esas cargas de hidratos que hacen muchos deportistas de andar por casa.

Simplemente hay que saber que debemos de tener los depósitos de glucógeno llenos para cuando hagamos deporte. Y para llenar esos depósitos hace falta muchas menos ingesta de carbos de lo que se cree la gente. El sobrante ya sabemos donde va:
- se transforma en grasa y se traduce en malestares, pesadez, digestiones pesadas y todas las -itis que se os ocurran.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Yo tb y después de 15 años como entrenador lo tengo más que claro. Antes era hincharme a hidratos y no rendir (o creer que rendía), pero fue empezar a meter más grasas saludables, bajar hidratos (refinados), y empezar a levantar más peso y a poder rendir más y mejor en todos los aspectos.
> Ahora tengo casi 40 años, y mi marca de 10k y 21k es bastante mejor que cuando tenía 30 años. Y entreno menos.
> Y ni que decir de mi cuerpo escombro de cuando estudiaba INEF (cuando teoricamente tenía un buen cuerpo).
> Es sorprendente ver, después de una tirada de 20 kms, como mi cuerpo recupera mucha antes que cuando tenía 30 años. Con 25 años, ni siquiera era capaz de hacer una tirada de 15 kms. Mis piernas no aguantaban.
> ...



Ya ¿Pero has probado a hacer una simulación de rendimiento deportivo utilizando la grasa como energía principal y los carbos como energía principal? No sensaciones personales, sino datos reales y objetivos que puedas contrastar.

Porque aquí lo que estás contando es que a nivel de rendimiento deportivo da igual tomar grasas que carbos, incluso si no entiendo mal dices que los deportistas deberían de hacer una dieta baja en carbos y alta en grasas para rendir más en sus especialidades deportivas.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Feb 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya ¿Pero has probado a hacer una simulación de rendimiento deportivo utilizando la grasa como energía principal y los carbos como energía principal? No sensaciones personales, sino datos reales y objetivos que puedas contrastar.
> 
> Saludos.



Te lo estoy contando. Mi experiencia personal y además con estudios científicos.
Desde los 14 años que estoy haciendo deporte "de verdad", compitiendo en varias disciplinas, y comiendo tal y como la dieta mediterranea obliga:
- comer 5 veces al dia
- 4-6 raciones al dia de cereales
- lácteos
- Poca grasa y sin pasarse con la proteína.
(Coño, que iba a 3 cucharadas soperas de aceite de oliva por día. No fuera que me de un ictus...)

Hasta los 30 y pocos, así. Con la carrera de INEF por medio y con campeonatos de españa universitarios (me creía superman por aquel entonces). 
A los 26-27 años empiezo a hacer alguna carrera de 10-21k. A los 32 empiezo con la Paleo. Empiezo a bajar hidratos refinados, incluso bajo frutas, duplico verduras, cuadriplico grasas (incluyo alimentos que casi no consumía como el aguacate, coco y derivados, frutos secos...) y duplico proteína. 
He comparado lo que he hecho de los 14 a los 32 con
lo que hecho de los 32 a los 39.
Tiempo suficiente, no crees?

Y con mis clientes que hacen maratones, ironmans...lo hacemos igual y con mejores resultados. Gente amateur, que tienen muchos, entre 40-55 años y que rinden mucho mejor ahora que 10-15 años antes. 
Deportistas que sufrían de articulaciones, que eran incapaces de encadenar 2 semanas con tiradas largas de carrera o bici o que eran incapaces de terminar un maratón, a día de hoy (10 años después), son capaces de hacer un ironman en menos de 12 horas. Quitar de su alimentación las harinas y por tanto el gluten y aumentar las grasas, suele ser más que suficiente.

Que los hidratos son importantes y más en deportes de resistencia? CLARO QUE SÍ. 
Que los depósitos de glucógenos tienen que estar llenos? CLARO QUE SÍ.
Que dicha energía tiene que venir de la harina/gluten? EVIDENTEMENTE QUE NO. NUNCA HA SIDO ASÍ EN LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD.

Los depósitos de glucógeno se llenan muy rápido. No tengo pq meterme cada día el plato de macarrones, el bocadillo, las galletitas, la barrita energética y el isostar entre serie y serie de press banca.

Me imagino el hombre de hace 40.000 años, nómada todo el día en movimiento, intentando buscar su comida diaria (para él y su prole), evitando ser cazado por otro animal, y todo ello sin la súper-energía de la harina y aún me pregunto como llegamos hasta aquí...


A veces nos falta un poco de perspectiva histórica. Coño, que hablamos de correr 1 horita o 2. De levantar 4 pesas en un gimnasio. Que no me hace falta ni la harina ni los gatorades. Que con fruta y verdura y grasa a mansalva, vamos más que rumbosos.
Y aunque las distancias sean más grandes, que tp hace falta. Simplemente hay que procurar tener las depósitos de glucógeno llenos.

Dan Karnazes (el Kilian Jornet americano), que entre otras cosas corrió 600 kms sin parar e hizo 50 maratones (1 al día) en los 50 estados americanos, no come pasta, ni pan... Cuando lo confesó en una popular revista americana se le cerraron muchas puertas (poderoso caballera es el lobby del cereal en los USA).

OTra cosa es que llevemos mucho tiempo con un modelo de alimentación que invita al cuerpo a tirar principalmente de hidratos. Ese cambio de hidratos a grasa no es fácil. Las primeras 2 semanas (según el grado de adicción y dependencia) es mu dura. No es fácil y te puede parecer que tiras menos, que no tienes tanta fuerza que corres 2 kms y no puedes. A la que el cuerpo cambia hace el ajuste, es como de la noche al día.

Te recomiendo "la paleodieta para deportistas", donde Loren Cordain escribe el libro junto a un trialeta bueno (Joel Friel), que hace el cambio a la dieta paleo. Te explica la desconfianza inicial, de como en sus primeros pasos le cuesta adaparse, se nota más bajo de fuerza... pero que una vez hecho el reajuste, Friel, bien entrada la treintena, puede entrenar un 20% de lo que podía hacer antes y mejoró sus resultados y sus marcas.

Si tu haces una simulación de un día para otro es normal que te pase lo que dices. De hincharte a hidratos a quedarte sin, lógicamente el cuerpo no digiere tan rápido ese cambio brusco.
Dale un poco de tiempo y luego nos cuentas 


Y no se trata tanto de decir que hay que subir las grasas o los hidratos. Yo he sido jugador de voley y badminton y en los ultimos años he hecho algo de carreras (10, 21k).

Simplemente que para poder optimizar bien los hidratos como fuente de energía no hace falta comer tantos, como hacemos. Simplemente eso. 
Evidentemente son importantes. sólo digo que no hace falta que sean la base o que no tiene sentido meterse un 60-70% de hidratos (que es lo que hace la mayoría)


----------



## Tinuvuel (4 Feb 2016)

El Dr Villegas es médico del deporte y lleva a muchos deportistas y también es defensor de la paleo. 

El blog es muy interesante

El blog del Dr. Villegas

El Dr Mercola también tiene muchos artículos sobre hidratos y ejercicio físico/atletas 

Porque la Carga de Carbohidratos Es una Mala Idea


----------



## Rauxa (4 Feb 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> El Dr Villegas es médico del deporte y lleva a muchos deportistas y también es defensor de la paleo.
> 
> El blog es muy interesante
> 
> ...



En definitiva hay que encontrar un punto medio.
Si una persona normal ya se mete un 60-70% de hidratos en su cuerpo, se da a entender que un deportista se tiene que meter más: 70-80%? 

Y entre meterse un 70-80% y meterse un 20% (que ya sería una dieta baja en hidratos), hay un punto medio, que parece que poca gente ve.


----------



## Luizmi (4 Feb 2016)

En el telediario de hoy (no recuerdo si la sexta o la 3) hablaron los cancer, salio una médica especialista diciendo que el problema del cáncer de colón era culpa de: "las carnes rojas, las grasas y los alimentos hipercalóricos", qué opináis


----------



## Rauxa (4 Feb 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> En el telediario de hoy (no recuerdo si la sexta o la 3) hablaron los cancer, salio una médica especialista diciendo que el problema del cáncer de colón era culpa de: "las carnes rojas, las grasas y los alimentos hipercalóricos", qué opináis



Lo he visto. Es lo de siempre. De forma indirecta te estan diciendo que te hinches a hidratos. En fin...


----------



## zapatitos (4 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Te lo estoy contando. Mi experiencia personal y además con estudios científicos.
> Desde los 14 años que estoy haciendo deporte "de verdad", compitiendo en varias disciplinas, y comiendo tal y como la dieta mediterranea obliga:
> - comer 5 veces al dia
> - 4-6 raciones al dia de cereales
> ...



Me estoy imaginando a esos clientes tuyos y es como si lo estuviera viendo, dietas altas en carbos y muy bajas en grasa como estaba de moda hace unos años, normal que les doliera todo y si tú en tu juventud hacías más o menos lo mismo pues normal que en cuanto has subido grasa has mejorado en rendimiento y salud.

Pero yo no estoy hablando de eso, me estás poniendo ejemplos de gente que habrá o habreis hecho locuras como la de mantener las grasas por debajos de un 10% así normal que tengas problemas y suerte habrán tenido de no haber desarrollado problemas graves. Pero yo no he conocido en mi vida a un deportista de nivel que tome tan pocas grasa ni tampoco he conocido ninguno que no tome una dieta alta en carbohidratos, la norma que he visto generalmente es grasa en torno al 25-35% y carbos en torno al 50-65% y eso sin ninguna excepción. Y no creo que la inmensa mayoría de deportistas de élite y sus médicos y nutrólogos estén equivocados aunque por lo que veo a lo mejor si.

Está claro que si en tu juventud le tenías miedo a la grasa y encima tomabas poca proteina pues que ahora rindas mejor. Yo cuando bajé los carbohidratos lo que noté haciendo máximas en sentadilla, press y peso muerto:

- Pérdida de explosividad en el movimiento.
- Levantaba menos peso en los entrenamientos en series de 3-4-6 repeticiones.
- Series de más de 10 repeticiones lentas o a ritmo normal seguía levantando el mismo peso.
- En general era incapaz de hacer cualquier cosa que implicara potencia y explosividad como antes.

Saca tus conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Feb 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Me estoy imaginando a esos clientes tuyos y es como si lo estuviera viendo, dietas altas en carbos y muy bajas en grasa como estaba de moda hace unos años, normal que les doliera todo y si tú en tu juventud hacías más o menos lo mismo pues normal que en cuanto has subido grasa has mejorado en rendimiento y salud.
> 
> Pero yo no estoy hablando de eso, me estás poniendo ejemplos de gente que habrá o habreis hecho locuras como la de mantener las grasas por debajos de un 10% así normal que tengas problemas y suerte habrán tenido de no haber desarrollado problemas graves. Pero yo no he conocido en mi vida a un deportista de nivel que tome tan pocas grasa ni tampoco he conocido ninguno que no tome una dieta alta en carbohidratos, la norma que he visto generalmente es grasa en torno al 25-35% y carbos en torno al 50-65% y eso sin ninguna excepción. Y no creo que la inmensa mayoría de deportistas de élite y sus médicos y nutrólogos estén equivocados aunque por lo que veo a lo mejor si.
> 
> ...



Que hables de un 50% de hidratos ya es algo que me cuadra más entendiendo que la gente normal come más de esos 50%. 
Cualquier dieta que se precie y esté hecha por un "ejperto", verás que recomienda entre un 60-70% de hidratos. Y no hablo de deportistas.

La NBA, jugadores como Ray Allen. Kobe Bryant, Scola, Duran y equipos enteros como San Antonio Spurs, Lakers... siguen la paleodieta. 
Nadie dice que una dieta paleo tenga que ser alta o baja en hidratos, pero coincide que estos jugadores han quitado los refinados para comer más grasa, con lo cual, ha sido bajando hidratos que han aumentado su rendimiento.
En el mundo del tenis, Djockovic (libro incluido), ha afirmado que su llegada al nº1 (ya lleva 3 años ahí), se debe en parte a sacar el gluten y las harinas de su dieta. Ya no se lesiona tanto como antes y físicamente rinde mejor. Y detrás de él, no son pocos los tenistas profesionales (rafa nadal incluido) que han seguido sus pasos. 
Dan Karnazes, lleva 5 años mínimo con dieta baja en hidratos y sin comer harinas.

Estamos hablando de atletas que no comen harinas y su ingesta de hidratos es de un 50% máximo.

Si luego, cualquiera que esté leyendo este hilo y que sea un deportista de 3 días semana, de hacer 1 horita de cardio o pesas, se quiere matar a hidratos, es su problema.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Que hables de un 50% de hidratos ya es algo que me cuadra más entendiendo que la gente normal come más de esos 50%.
> Cualquier dieta que se precie y esté hecha por un "ejperto", verás que recomienda entre un 60-70% de hidratos. Y no hablo de deportistas.
> 
> La NBA, jugadores como Ray Allen. Kobe Bryant, Scola, Duran y equipos enteros como San Antonio Spurs, Lakers... siguen la paleodieta.
> ...



Esque creo que vamos derivando el debate en la direccion incorrecta.

Como hemos dicho mil veces paleo no significa porcentaje de nada. Aqui el debate es la procedencia de los hidratos. Los hidratos de absorcion lenta no producen ningun problema. Lo dificil es hacer entender a la gente (incluido Zapatitos)que se pueden tomar muchos hidratos sin tocar un gramo de harina. Y el metabolismo cambia totalmente segun cual sea la fuente de dichos hidratos.

Yo hago deporte esporadico y segun meses mucha actividad fisica. Ayer sin ir mas lejos echando una mano a un tecnico de mi empresa. Un quinto piso sin ascensor herramienta y maquinaria arriba y abajo cargado de peso. Yo haria el recorrido unas cinco veces, y no es de los dias mas movidos. Eso casi todos los dias este mes unas cinco horas. Pues voy con un cafe con cacao desde las siete hasta las cuatro que como.

Mi consumo diario tengo calculado (en calorias este detalle es importante porque muchos contadores lo dan en gramos):
Grasas:50%
Proteinas e hidratos: 25 - 25 aprox.

En gramos un tercio de cada.
Cuando poneis porcentajes nunca se de que estais hablando.

Y no se me acaba el combustible.


----------



## stockman (4 Feb 2016)

Una duda, que en cada sitio leo una cosa distinta... La avena lleva gluten? Porque si lo lleva a la estoy cambiando por arroz para desayunar...

La quinoa que tal? Vi en el mercadona a 3€ y pico el medio kilo creo que era.

Yo practico deportes de resistencia desde crio (incluso llegando a competir a alto nivel), a parte he jugado al futbol y hago pesas 3 dias por semana. Desde que he reducido/eliminado azucares grasas hidrogenadas si que me noto mejor, pero sigo consumiendo un 60-65% de hidratos mediante arroz, avena y patatas.

La ingesta de proteinas tambien es bastante alta en mi caso y la de grasas es la mas baja.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Que hables de un 50% de hidratos ya es algo que me cuadra más entendiendo que la gente normal come más de esos 50%.
> Cualquier dieta que se precie y esté hecha por un "ejperto", verás que recomienda entre un 60-70% de hidratos. Y no hablo de deportistas.
> 
> La NBA, jugadores como Ray Allen. Kobe Bryant, Scola, Duran y equipos enteros como San Antonio Spurs, Lakers... siguen la paleodieta.
> ...



Si yo no dudo que haya deportistas haciendo la paleodieta, exceptuando la avena y la leche practicamente he seguido esa dieta desde los años 80 sin que se llamara así pero si los carbos no se los meten sus nutrólogos de una manera pues se los tendrán que meter de otra, suplementos o como sea de lo contrario no van a rendir adecuadamente. Después cada uno lo hará a su manera y según los tests que les hayan hecho, ví una tenista de Europa del Este hace poco que en los descansos se inflaba a comer plátanos, otros están todo el rato con botellitas de combinaciones raras pero ninguno se escapa de eso.

Después puedes hacer perfectamente una media maratón con una dieta baja en carbos que yo no digo que no, lo puedes hacer perfectamente sin problemas pero no vas a rendir al mismo nivel jamás que con una dieta alta en carbos salvo que seas un caso raro o especial que alguno habrá.

La gente "normal" no debería de pasar de un 20 o así de carbos, para ir a la oficina, darle un rato a la bici estática, hacer un circuito flojo de pesas en el gym o pasear al perro no le hacen falta, pero allá ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Big_Lanister (4 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Que hables de un 50% de hidratos ya es algo que me cuadra más entendiendo que la gente normal come más de esos 50%.
> Cualquier dieta que se precie y esté hecha por un "ejperto", verás que recomienda entre un 60-70% de hidratos. Y no hablo de deportistas.
> 
> La NBA, jugadores como Ray Allen. Kobe Bryant, Scola, Duran y equipos enteros como San Antonio Spurs, Lakers... siguen la paleodieta.
> ...



Quitando verduras, de donde sacan los hidratos esa gente cuando zampan diariamente mas de 3000calorias


----------



## zapatitos (4 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> *La ingesta de proteinas tambien es bastante alta en mi caso y la de grasas es la mas baja.*



Pues en mi opinión lo haces muy mal, la ingesta de grasas siempre tiene que ser superior a la de proteina que es la más baja en la dieta, con un 15-20 de proteinas sobra. Y la grasa que nunca baje del 20 y si es un 30 mejor, según el deporte que hagas.

Saludos.


----------



## stockman (4 Feb 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión lo haces muy mal, la ingesta de grasas siempre tiene que ser superior a la de proteina que es la más baja en la dieta, con un 15-20 de proteinas sobra. Y la grasa que nunca baje del 20 y si es un 30 mejor, según el deporte que hagas.
> 
> Saludos.



tengo comprobado que por debajo de esos niveles de proteina no recupero igual de bien los entrenos.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Feb 2016)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Quitando verduras, de donde sacan los hidratos esa gente cuando zampan diariamente mas de 3000calorias



Se zamparán más de 3000 calorías pero nadie dice que tengan que ser de hidratos. Tenemos a las grasas y proteínas. Las primeras sobretodo, son una excelente fuente de energía. 

Es lo que intento decir. No es necesaria tal ingesta exagerada de hidratos. 

El 100% de la gente que es obesa, lo es por un exceso de hidratos. Alguien que haga deporte, puede tener la suerte de quemarlos y no ser obeso (aunque tendrá otros problemas)

Aún así, leyendo entrevistas de entrenadores personales de jugadores de la NBA, reconocen que tal dispendio de energía no les sería posible sin una fuente de hidratos como el arroz . Este, no tiene gluten y seguramente sea el cereal al que mejor estamos adaptados. Le quitan el almidón y listos. 
Pero nada de harina. Y parece que hay consenso en ir aumentando la ingesta de grasa.

Un compañero de estudios mío, Toni Caparrós (ex preparador físico del Barça de básquet, ex-preparador físico de la selección española de básquet) y actualmente preparador físico de los Memphis Grizzlies (uno de los artífices del gran cambio físico de Marc Gasol, en los últimos años), que a parte de ser INEF, es nutricionista, afirma que ahora mismo en la NBA están todos por esta tendencia. Jugadores no tan "grandotes", que se lesionan menos, que se recuperan antes, más finos físicamente, con más energía...
Si miras el caso de Lebron James es bastante explícito:
Qué alimentos forman la Dieta Paleo que sigue LeBron, Carmelo o Wade

La dieta del jugador LeBron James: 14 kilos en 67 días. Noticias de Estilo

Que un jugador de élite (NBA se cascan entre 80-100 partidos al año), baje 14 kilos en 2 meses, creo que lo dicen todo. Los baja (que no tiene pq ser difícil), pero encima es que su rendimiento es mejor. 

Uno podría mirar a Lebron James y decir, qué coño le sobran 14 kilos. Pues sí, le sobraban. Ahora mismo, tiene un cuerpo 14 kilos más liviano, con todas las ventajas que ello le reporta. Y siendo el mejor del mundo. (Junto a Curry).
Es cuestión de tiempo que la tendencia pegue fuerte en España. Ahora de momento todo el mundo se lo toma a cachondeo que si cazamos mamuts, que si dormimos en cuevas, que si comemos carne cruda...
Cuando aparezcan públicamente los primeros deportistas españoles en afirmar que la siguen, la cosa empezará a cambiar (de hecho aún mucha gente se pregunta a qué se debe el cambio físico de Nadal, que antes era hipermusculado y ahora es más fino).
Cuando salga un futbolista español con esto, mucha gente la empezará a seguir. Cuando mucha gente lo empiece a seguir, verán que van con más energía, que adelgazarán sin apenas esfuerzo.... una cosa llevará a la otra.
Es sólo cuestión de tiempo.


Y repito lo mismo:
- Seguramente con la mitad de hidratos que se comen habitualmente sería más que suficiente.
- Frutas, verduras y si se hace mucho deporte, arroz. 0 harinas.


----------



## stockman (5 Feb 2016)

La NBA... Fiate de la NBA... A parte de la dieta (que no digo que no ayude ojo) hay que tener en cuenta todo lo que se meten (que no es poco, como en la NFL).


----------



## Rauxa (5 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> La NBA... Fiate de la NBA... A parte de la dieta (que no digo que no ayude ojo) hay que tener en cuenta todo lo que se meten (que no es poco, como en la NFL).



No te diré que no. Pero exactamente igual que los futbolistas, nadadores, corredores de 100 mts lisos y jugadores de ping-pong. 
Pero más allá de los que se metan (sea dopaje o no), hay una base fisiológica. Si uno no come bien, no se cuida, no entrena bien...por más que se meta cosas, no rendirá. 
Los sistemas de dopaje han mejorado, pero los hábitos de alimentación de los deportistas tb. 
Ayer mismo en "La Vanguardia", entrevistaban a una saltadora de pértiga (4ª de Europa o del mundo, no me acuerdo), que dijo que estuvo a punto de abandonar el deporte por culpa de las lesiones, molestias... Fue dejar el gluten y a la semana desaparecer las molestias. Y en 3 meses fue 4ª en los campeonatos del mundo/europa. 
Hace 20 años, la gente/deportistas no conocían lo que era el gluten e ingería entre 9-12 raciones al día de harinas (era lo que marcaban las directrices oficiales). 
Hoy nos hemos ido al otro extremo y los resultados son mucho mejores. (tanto de salud como de rendimiento deportivo)
Costará hacer entender a la gran masa de los ciudadanos que aquello que llevan diciendo los últimos 50 años:
- Los cereales son la base de una alimentación saludable.
Es justamente lo contrario. Los científicos dicen que se tarda unos 17 años en cambiar de paradigma. Desde pequeños que vamos con los cereales fitness K, bocadillos, macarrones y demás, para hacer deporte. Cambiar eso y decir sencillamente que era un error y de los grandes, no lo puede asimilar todo el mundo.

Es como Aznar que se empeñaba en decir que Irak tenía armas de destrucción masiva. Una vez demostrada tal mentira y que Blair/Bush, habían reconocido tal error, Ansar, continuaba erre que erre con lo suyo, durante unos cuantos años más.


Yo no tengo ninguna duda, que dentro de 10 años, los cereales habrán abandonado la base de la pirámide para ser puestos arriba del todo.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *No te diré que no. Pero exactamente igual que los futbolistas, nadadores, corredores de 100 mts lisos y jugadores de ping-pong.
> Pero más allá de los que se metan (sea dopaje o no), hay una base fisiológica. Si uno no come bien, no se cuida, no entrena bien...por más que se meta cosas, no rendirá.
> Los sistemas de dopaje han mejorado, pero los hábitos de alimentación de los deportistas tb.
> Ayer mismo en "La Vanguardia", entrevistaban a una saltadora de pértiga (4ª de Europa o del mundo, no me acuerdo), que dijo que estuvo a punto de abandonar el deporte por culpa de las lesiones, molestias... Fue dejar el gluten y a la semana desaparecer las molestias. Y en 3 meses fue 4ª en los campeonatos del mundo/europa.
> ...



A Lebron James lo que le ha pasado es que sus nutrólogos han conseguido por fin que deje totalmente toda la comida procesada que tanto les gusta a los yanquis y que se comía y le han puesto una dieta a base de comida ultrasana y suplementos nutricionales a mogollón. Resultado ha perdido bastante grasa y habrá mejorado aún más sus resultados deportivos personales, cosa que le pasaría a cualquiera que hiciera lo mismo. Si sus nutrólogos me dejaran ver sus porcentajes apuesto todo o nada que su porcentaje de hidratos sigue estando por encima del 50.

Lebron James es un superdotado, haciendo todo fatal seguiría siendo mejor que la inmensa mayoría de jugadores. Maradona gordo, enfarlopado y después de haberse bebido una botella de guisqui era mejor que la inmensa mayoría de peloteros. Cuando adelgazó, dejó la coca, el alcohol y las p.utas se superó a si mismo e hizo los partidos de su vida. Volvió a lo mismo y volvió a bajar su rendimiento personal.

Ronaldo obeso y cojo por las múltiples operaciones era muchísimo mejor que la inmensa mayoría de peloteros, sin sus lesiones y un peso adecuado se habría salido del mapa. Shaquille marcó época y con unos kilillos menos la habría marcado aún más.

Los keniatas haciendo mil cosas mal ganan carreras, muchos de ellos llegan a Europa sin haber hecho una comida decente en su vida y ganan carreras, en cuanto les ponen una dieta en condiciones ya directamente arrasan.

En resumen, Lebron incluso comiendo bastantes porquerías es un supercrack porque está geneticamente preparado para ello, ahora ya si le han cosido la boca y no come nada de porquería pues ni te cuento.

Aquí se trata de como una persona va a conseguir su mejor rendimiento deportivo, con una dieta alta en carbos o baja en carbos. Y hasta ahora todo los deportistas que he conocido lo han conseguido con una dieta alta en carbos (50-65) yo no he conocido excepciones salvo en atletas diabéticos o con enfermades pero eso ya es otra historia.

Saludos.


----------



## Roger O. Thornhill (5 Feb 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> 
> Lo pongo en este subforo aunque realmente no sea de consumo responsable, pero he visto varios temas que tratan este asunto, aunque sea tangencialmente, y he leído varias opiniones que me han parecido muy interesantes.
> 
> ...




Voy a aplicar sus consejos, de momento, coca colas así como las bebidas azucaradas y demás sucedáneos los llevo apartados de mi dieta desde Navidad. Pero soy algo de bollería cuando voy por la calle suelo entrar a alguna pastelería e igual me zampo dos y tres donuts seguidos o napolitanas. Tengo sobrepeso en estos momentos.

Seguramente que es por algo de ansiedad nunca he sido fumador y por lo tanto la contrarresto con aumento de calorías industriales. 

Voy alguna vez al Gym pero me aburre 

Saludos y buen tema,


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Feb 2016)

Yo mido 1,80m y peso 79kg, pero antes tenía sobrepeso. Hace unos dos años empecé a leer y leer y leer, y en poco tiempo empecé a separar el grano de la paja... para desechar el grano precisamente.

Es muy sencillo, nada de carbo hidratos, de broma yo les llamo hidrocarburos, pq es lo que son en realidad y combustible para quemar rápido pero que te deja residuos. Nada de carbohidratos de ningún tipo, ni cereales, ni pastas, ni bollería, ni pan, ni integrales, etc es todo mentira, una gran mentira, hay por ahí un documental que se llama Cereal Killers que no está traducido ni lo traducirán pero es tal cual, son asesino silenciosos y lentos.

Nada de azúcares, nada de nada, sólo los que van en la fruta es más que suficiente, y nada de 4 piezas de fruta al día, eso es una mierda en vinagre, es mentira, con una o dos piezas y no todos los días si no te apetece vas que te matas. Yo para edulcorar el café llevó en la chaqueta siempre pastillas de estevia, cuando te acostumbras al sabor van bien y además reducen el apetito y son sanas si son sólo de estevia, ojo pq hay mucho timo industrial tb con la estevia.

Nada de lácteos, algún yogur con bífidus natural y ya está, pero nada de vasos de leche, ni mierdas de esas. Es basura y te destroza los huesos y genera artrosis, justo lo contrario que te suelen decir los médicos psicópatas de familia. Los países que más lácteos consumen son los que más problemas de artrosis y osteoporosis tienen.

Entonces... ¿qué comer? pues muy sencillo comida, ya está: carne, pescado, hoja verde tipo lechuga, escarola, espinacas... y cruda por supuesto, arroz a lo mejor una o dos veces por semana pero no en paella, lo mejor sushi. Y todo lo menos cocinado posible ¿habéis visto alguna vez un japonés gordo? son tan raros que cuando hay uno lo hacen sumo y es un héroe. Pues eso, todo con poco calor, carne poco hecha o mejor tipo carpaccio, legumbres que son carbohidratos saludables y poco más. 

Yo me quité en unos meses, tres o cuatro no mucho más, 10 kg. de encima y de ejercicio lo que hago es pasear al perro y poco más, una o dos veces a la semana si me aptc hago spinning que tengo una bici en casa, pero muchas veces ni me aptc.

Eso sí me compré un smart watch y controlo dar unos 10.000 pasos día, con eso vas servido de ejercicio, ahora estoy más delgado, se me marcan las abdomiles (antes con horas y horas de gimnasio pero comiendo hidratos jamás logré marcarlas) y mi mujer me quiere follar a todas horas.

Creo que no se me olvida nada.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 18:16 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> En el telediario de hoy (no recuerdo si la sexta o la 3) hablaron los cancer, salio una médica especialista diciendo que el problema del cáncer de colón era culpa de: "las carnes rojas, las grasas y los alimentos hipercalóricos", qué opináis



Es sencillamente mentira, son unos psicópatas, no te creas nada, haz caso de lo que te diga tu cuerpo. El cáncer se suele alimentar de azúcares y esos van en los hidratos.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Feb 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Yo mido 1,80m y peso 79kg, pero antes tenía sobrepeso. Hace unos dos años empecé a leer y leer y leer, y en poco tiempo empecé a separar el grano de la paja... para desechar el grano precisamente.
> 
> Es muy sencillo, nada de carbo hidratos, de broma yo les llamo hidrocarburos, pq es lo que son en realidad y combustible para quemar rápido pero que te deja residuos. Nada de carbohidratos de ningún tipo, ni cereales, ni pastas, ni bollería, ni pan, ni integrales, etc es todo mentira, una gran mentira, hay por ahí un documental que se llama Cereal Killers que no está traducido ni lo traducirán pero es tal cual, son asesino silenciosos y lentos.
> 
> ...



Los carbohidratos no son asesinos, los carbohidratos no tienen la culpa de que la gente los utilice mal osease más como una droga que como una fuente de energía. Los carbohidratos son simplemente una fuente de energía muy poderosa pero de corta duración y que el cerebro utiliza como alimento. Si lo utilizas para eso bien, si lo utilizas para meterte tu chute diario de azúcar para darte sensación de felicidad e intentar olvidar tus historietas, pues mal.

Es como la dinamita, si la utilizas por ejemplo para volar un obstáculo que te impide el paso bien, si la utilizas para reventar un supermercado lleno de gente pues mal. Y si revientas un supermercado con ella la culpa no la tiene la dinamita sino tú, pues los carbohidratos igual.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Feb 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los carbohidratos no son asesinos, los carbohidratos no tienen la culpa de que la gente los utilice mal osease más como una droga que como una fuente de energía. Los carbohidratos son simplemente una fuente de energía muy poderosa pero de corta duración y que el cerebro utiliza como alimento. Si lo utilizas para eso bien, si lo utilizas para meterte tu chute diario de azúcar para darte sensación de felicidad e intentar olvidar tus historietas, pues mal.
> 
> Es como la dinamita, si la utilizas por ejemplo para volar un obstáculo que te impide el paso bien, si la utilizas para reventar un supermercado lleno de gente pues mal. Y si revientas un supermercado con ella la culpa no la tiene la dinamita sino tú, pues los carbohidratos igual.
> 
> Saludos.



Tal y como nos los meten por los ojos tanto las industrias alimenticias como la medicina oficial sí son asesinos. Son un combustible para quemar rápidamente pero aún así te dan un subidón de azúcar e insulina, es que yo pienso que el ejercicio físico a lo bestia en plan pesas y tal para estar como Conan tampoco es saludable.

Le poco un ejemplo de alguien que no ha hecho gimnasia en su vida, mi abuelo, tiene 99 años y en julio cumplirá los cien, come mucha carne, poco pan o ninguno y sólo bebe vino tinto, antes una botella diaria más o menos y ahora casi nada, algo lógico. Jamás ha fumado y jamás ha hecho caso de los médicos a los que considera unos asesinos, con su edad no se toma ninguna pastilla para nada. En los 90 le dijeron que por su dieta tenía el colesterol muy alto y podía darle un infarto que tenía que bajarlo y le recetaron pastillas, dijo que se las tomara su puta madre que él había ido al médico obligado y que no pensaba hacer ni puto caso porque había visto a demasiada gente asesinada ya en su vida y no quería ser uno más. Tiene dos tiros en la espalda de los moros mierda de Franco y ya te digo 99 y este año 100 y ahí está, con colesterol y todo. Un detalle, jamás ha conducido, no tiene carnet a todas partes ha ido siempre andando o en transporte público. Y se lo toma todo con calma, sin estrés.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Feb 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A Lebron James lo que le ha pasado es que sus nutrólogos han conseguido por fin que deje totalmente toda la comida procesada que tanto les gusta a los yanquis y que se comía y le han puesto una dieta a base de comida ultrasana y suplementos nutricionales a mogollón. Resultado ha perdido bastante grasa y habrá mejorado aún más sus resultados deportivos personales, cosa que le pasaría a cualquiera que hiciera lo mismo. Si sus nutrólogos me dejaran ver sus porcentajes apuesto todo o nada que su porcentaje de hidratos sigue estando por encima del 50.
> 
> Lebron James es un superdotado, haciendo todo fatal seguiría siendo mejor que la inmensa mayoría de jugadores. Maradona gordo, enfarlopado y después de haberse bebido una botella de guisqui era mejor que la inmensa mayoría de peloteros. Cuando adelgazó, dejó la coca, el alcohol y las p.utas se superó a si mismo e hizo los partidos de su vida. Volvió a lo mismo y volvió a bajar su rendimiento personal.
> 
> ...



Veo que no te has leído todo el hilo.
Para ti 50% de hidratos es alto en hidratos, para mi no.
Para mi alto en hidratos son las recomendaciones oficiales que te dicen que comas entre un 60-70% de hidratos. Si además eres deportista, rebasarás ese %. 

Comer un 50% de hidratos aprox, no es una dieta alta en hidratos. Así que de alguna forma estamos de acuerdo.

Los deportistas como regal general, comían y comen, más de un 70% de hidratos. Ahora lo han bajado al 50% aprox y han notado mejoras. Tu simplemente continuas contemplando que comer un 50% de hidratos es alto y no lo es.

El deportista patrio español, a los 30-32 ya está cascadete. Mírate los jugadores de futbol que muchos a esa edad se retiran. Tienen el páncreas tan hecho polvo por la sobrecarga a la que lo han sometido, que ya no hace su trabajo tan eficientemente como antes y eso hace (entre otras cosas), que muscularmente no se rinda como antes ni se recuperen de un esfuerzo, como cuando eran jóvenes.

Gracias a bajar hidratos están viendo como la vida del deportista se puede alargar perfectamente hasta los 36-38 años estando en el top de su deporte.

Y sí, con toda la mierda que se meten. Que se la meten ahora pero tb se la metían hace 20 años.

No entiendo como los oficialistos dicen que hay que comer un 60-70% de hidratos y tu consideras un 50% de hidratos, como alto.

Ya nos lo contarás.


----------



## wtfisgoingon (5 Feb 2016)

Lo suyo es vivir en equilibrio. Si comes de más, engordas. Si pasas hambre, adelgazas, excepto cuando tu cuerpo no aguanta más hambre y comes de más como resultado, entonces engordas. Y tiene sentido que un cuerpo acostumbrado a pasar hambre retenga más lo que ingiere, para cuidarse de la siguiente época de hambruna.

Yo, por ejemplo. Me levanto y me bebo un café doble con dos sobres de azúcar, lo acompaño con uno o dos cigarrillos que me espabilan y al mismo tiempo aumentan mi consumo energético, pero es un gasto que estoy dispuesto a aceptar porque a las diez me como un paquete de filipinos para compensar. A media mañana bajo al bar a tomar un par de cervezas y me como un pepito. Y a la hora de comer, el menú del día del bar, o entrecot en su punto, con guarnición, los fines de semana. 38 años. 1.84m. 74kg de peso. Estoy hecho un toro y eso que no hago deporte (no me gusta maltratar mi cuerpo), y posiblemente el secreto de mi salud sea escuchar a mi cuerpo. Cuando quiere tabaco, le doy tabaco; cuando quiere azúcar, azúcar; cuando quiere café, café; y cuando quiere filetes, entrecot, pero porque soy un vanidoso.

Alguna vez he tenido épocas en las que no me he movido de casa y me ha salido barriga, pero siempre lo he arreglado con estimulantes del sistema nervioso (azúcar, tabaco, café, redbull), porque me los pedía el cuerpo dada mi inactividad. Un mes después volvía a estar como siempre.


----------



## Tinuvuel (5 Feb 2016)

Que estés delgado no significa que estés sano.


----------



## pokopelo (6 Feb 2016)

wtfisgoingon dijo:


> Lo suyo es vivir en equilibrio. Si comes de más, engordas. Si pasas hambre, adelgazas, excepto cuando tu cuerpo no aguanta más hambre y comes de más como resultado, entonces engordas. Y tiene sentido que un cuerpo acostumbrado a pasar hambre retenga más lo que ingiere, para cuidarse de la siguiente época de hambruna.
> 
> Yo, por ejemplo. Me levanto y me bebo un café doble con dos sobres de azúcar, lo acompaño con uno o dos cigarrillos que me espabilan y al mismo tiempo aumentan mi consumo energético, pero es un gasto que estoy dispuesto a aceptar porque a las diez me como un paquete de filipinos para compensar. A media mañana bajo al bar a tomar un par de cervezas y me como un pepito. Y a la hora de comer, el menú del día del bar, o entrecot en su punto, con guarnición, los fines de semana. 38 años. 1.84m. 74kg de peso. Estoy hecho un toro y eso que no hago deporte (no me gusta maltratar mi cuerpo), y posiblemente el secreto de mi salud sea escuchar a mi cuerpo. Cuando quiere tabaco, le doy tabaco; cuando quiere azúcar, azúcar; cuando quiere café, café; y cuando quiere filetes, entrecot, pero porque soy un vanidoso.
> 
> Alguna vez he tenido épocas en las que no me he movido de casa y me ha salido barriga, pero siempre lo he arreglado con estimulantes del sistema nervioso (azúcar, tabaco, café, redbull), porque me los pedía el cuerpo dada mi inactividad. Un mes después volvía a estar como siempre.



Esta entrada es merecedora un premio, resume perfectamente el espíritu del creador del hilo y nos ilustra con unos buenos ejemplos, mi enhorabuena, entre lágrimas de alegría me hayo.

Ahora en serio, me ha venido estupendo este hilo. No solo he conseguido unos consejos estupendos para perder peso y mejorar en la alimentación sino que, además, el timming no ha podido ser mejor, ya que ha coincidido con que he dejado de fumar. He metido un paso intermedio en éste último punto, vapear. Ya llevo más de 24h sin vapear y para 3 meses sin fumar.

Bien, pues de metro sesenta y cinco y más de noventa de peso, a unos 77 y con reducción considerable de cintura. Solo puedo ponerme un pantalón que llegó recientemente, el resto parezco una lechuga atada, ya que reboza material por todos lados.

Salgo al trote suave un par o tres veces por semana.

Muchas gracias por vuestros aportes, os sigo desde el principio y espero que dure mucho más.

Por cierto, meter panceta con tocino y huevo revuelto en el desayuno me anima todo el día. Sin embargo, no consigo meter el cacao, la mantequilla ni la miel. Incluso intento hacer la mezcla para conseguir un postre sabroso, pero estoy estancado.

Las ensaladas con aguacate y aceitunas muy ricas, aunque comer todos los días ensalada, reconozco que se me hace algo pesado. El AOVE es lo más rico al final.

Carnes de cerdo y vaca a la plancha bien.
Pescado a la plancha no doy con la tecla.

Sustituir patata por boniato, sin problemas. El arroz se me hace más pesado de elaborar.

Bueno, no me puedo quejar, la verdad, me falta maña, por ejemplo, el majao de ajos, aove y perejil es sencillo de hacer, pero como soy algo dejado no me pongo. Hoy tiene que caer.

¡Seguid así!


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Feb 2016)

.... El colega de lo 38 años ya petara por alguna parte.

Mi compañero de trabajo a los cincuenta fibrado y delgado es su contitucion. Pero tuvo que cambiar de habitos porque llegaba machacado todos los dias con dolores musculares, alergias varias, catarros tontos, y hasta anemia le sacaron. Antes o despues el cuerpo dice basta.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Feb 2016)

¿El salmón ahumado es más recomendable que el fresco?


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Feb 2016)

pokopelo dijo:


> Esta entrada es merecedora un premio, resume perfectamente el espíritu del creador del hilo y nos ilustra con unos buenos ejemplos, mi enhorabuena, entre lágrimas de alegría me hayo.
> 
> Ahora en serio, me ha venido estupendo este hilo. No solo he conseguido unos consejos estupendos para perder peso y mejorar en la alimentación sino que, además, el timming no ha podido ser mejor, ya que ha coincidido con que he dejado de fumar. He metido un paso intermedio en éste último punto, vapear. Ya llevo más de 24h sin vapear y para 3 meses sin fumar.
> 
> ...



El cacao puro esque no le gusta a todo el mundo, cosa que me parece increible, pero es asi. Mezclalo con te o cafe y miel y canela a ver si asi.

El tema de las ensaladas a diario a mi solo me pasa cuando como en la oficina. Pero hay infinitas soluciones. Endivias, salmon ahumado, canonigos, hoja de roble, coles rizadas, zanahoria a tiras, huevos de codorniz. Yo ensalada con cualquier cosa y una lata de sardinas he comido. Y la bolsa de pistachos al lado.

El boniato bien, ademas prueba la calabaza, la chirivia y las zanahorias al vapor o horno bien regadas de aove son una delicia.

Otra variante rica y alimenticia es meter casqueria uno o dos dias a la semana. Rehogados o fritos con ajos, riñones, higado, mollejas, incluso sesos rebozados con huevo y harina de arroz. Pero te tiene que gustar.

En vez majada de ajo pruebe ajioli murciano con aove, delicioso con cualquier verdura. Y como se hace y dura mucho en la nevera, por el limon, lo tienes siempre a mano hecho.

Me alegro de su evolucion y que siga asi, mis dieses.


----------



## McCoy (6 Feb 2016)

Donde compráis frutos secos sin sal? En el super normalmente las almendras y pistachos van saladas


----------



## Rauxa (6 Feb 2016)

McCoy dijo:


> Donde compráis frutos secos sin sal? En el super normalmente las almendras y pistachos van saladas



A granel. En la plaza del mercado o en cualquier tienda ecológica.


----------



## stockman (6 Feb 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿El salmón ahumado es más recomendable que el fresco?



Mucho ahumado no es bueno. 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> *El cacao puro esque no le gusta a todo el mundo,* cosa que me parece increible, pero es asi. Mezclalo con te o cafe y miel y canela a ver si asi.
> 
> El tema de las ensaladas a diario a mi solo me pasa cuando como en la oficina. Pero hay infinitas soluciones. Endivias, salmon ahumado, canonigos, hoja de roble, coles rizadas, zanahoria a tiras, huevos de codorniz. Yo ensalada con cualquier cosa y una lata de sardinas he comido. Y la bolsa de pistachos al lado.
> 
> ...



Y yo que me como el cacao puro a cucharadas a veces... ::



McCoy dijo:


> Donde compráis frutos secos sin sal? En el super normalmente las almendras y pistachos van saladas



En mercadona hay nueces, nueces de macadamia, almendras y avellanas sin sal.


----------



## ametsalari (6 Feb 2016)

En mercadona hay nueces, nueces de macadamia, almendras y avellanas sin sal. 

Y en Lidl... pistachos sin sal.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Feb 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Compre a granel... y tenían sal. Joder.
> 
> No se donde si fijarme de las que vienen en. Bolsa y pone "natural"
> 
> ...



Yo los como a diario desde hace un año y medio y me están cojonudos tal cual, al contrario de lo que dice el personal de si son insípidos o tal pascual. Lo malo es que resulta difícil dar con un sitio donde no te fallen. Suelo comprarlos en Carrefour, a casi 5 pavos el kilo, pero no siempre están como deben para ese precio, ni mucho menos, que en muchas ocasiones están pasadetes, cosa que camuflarán con las cámaras de frío durante la noche, pues tú vas a cogerlos y están a temperatura ambiente y firmes...hasta que al día siguiente te comes uno. Ahora, cuando están buenos son insuperables.


----------



## rikitiki (7 Feb 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Compre a granel... y tenían sal. Joder.
> 
> No se donde si fijarme de las que vienen en. Bolsa y pone "natural"
> 
> ...




Son dos frutas que no son dulces. y eso choca a mucha gente la primera vez que las prueban. El aguacate es una fruta grasa para tomar en ensalada o con sal. De primeras sabe distinto y con el tiempo o te encanta o lo odias. *Es una fruta que hay que elegirla bien en la frutería*. Es importante que estén en su punto y que esté algo blandito. si está demasiado verde y duro no hay quien lo trague y si está blando de más... pues para hacer guacamole o para tirar. 

La papaya no la compro tanto porque se me hace cara, para lo que es. Es una fruta muy nutritiva. pero de sabor algo insípida.


----------



## stockman (7 Feb 2016)

A mi los aguacates me encantan, la papaya no.

Por cierto, sabeis donde se pueden encontrar pasas sin aceite de algodon? En todos lados lo llevan...

Y otra cosa, estoy pensando en sustituir la avena del desayuno por arroz basmati/patatas como en las comidas. Alguien ha probado a hecharle cacao al arroz o patatas? (cacao puro desgrasado en polvo). Hasta ahora se lo hechaba a la avena hervida y quedaba rico rico, pero sino no se como comerlo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> A mi los aguacates me encantan, la papaya no.
> 
> Por cierto, sabeis donde se pueden encontrar pasas sin aceite de algodon? En todos lados lo llevan...
> 
> Y otra cosa, estoy pensando en sustituir la avena del desayuno por arroz basmati/patatas como en las comidas. Alguien ha probado a hecharle cacao al arroz o patatas? (cacao puro desgrasado en polvo). Hasta ahora se lo hechaba a la avena hervida y quedaba rico rico, pero sino no se como comerlo.



Pues el cacao con el sistema mas conocido y habitual, con agua, con o sin miel. A mi cada vez me gusta mas con su amargor natural. Pero aqui van mas opciones:
- Naranja partida y cacao...te bebes hasta el liquidillo que deja.
- Boniato, cacao, canela y un poquito de miel, que el boniato es seco. Esa mezcla es impresionante.
- Con cafe.
- Con Te.
- Con mantequilla, avellanas y miel. Lo calientas en un bol, lo mezclas y lo dejas enfriar. Queda como un crocanti.
- Mezclado con aguacate y miel. Se puede batir y hacer helado. El aguacate es graso y la base ideal para cualquier helado.
- Mezclado con cualquier fruto seco y miel. Calentar, mezclar y enfriar. Sin mantequilla se queda como una tableta de chocolate.
- Con patatas y arroz no he probado, pero supongo que mejor arroz que es mas acuoso.

Pd. Lo que decis del aguacate totalmente cierto. Esos que dicen que no sabe a nada lo han comprado verde. Tiene que estar ligeramente maduro si no es como el carton.


----------



## stockman (7 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues el cacao con el sistema mas conocido y habitual, con agua, con o sin miel. A mi cada vez me gusta mas con su amargor natural. Pero aqui van mas opciones:
> - Naranja partida y cacao...te bebes hasta el liquidillo que deja.
> - Boniato, cacao, canela y un poquito de miel, que el boniato es seco. Esa mezcla es impresionante.
> - Con cafe.
> ...



Creo que probare a hecharselo al arroz y hacer una receta africana de arroz con cacao que he visto por ahi.

Me gusta solo, de hecho a veces me lo como a cucharadas, pero puedo morir ahogado cuando lo hago 

+1 a lo del aguacate. Un aguacate maduro con un chorrito de aceite y de vinagre es un manjar.


Ahora la duda es, como puedo conservar el arroz basmati hervido para un par de dias? Como lo comere para desayunar no tengo demasiado tiempo y preferiria dejarlo hervido para un par de dias, igual que la patata. 

He pensado que la patata y el arroz aguanten eso en la nevera en un tupper, y sino congelar.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Feb 2016)

La papaya es una fruta dulce, pero debe estar madura, cosa que no parece ocurrir nunca en ciertas latitudes. Lo mismo para el aguacate aunque sí puede llegar a madurar lo suficiente como para tener un sabor cercano al real cuanto está maduro, que entonces está delicioso.


----------



## guaxx (8 Feb 2016)

Dos semanas sin comer pasta, bollería, azúcar... Haciendo dos comidas fuertes al día: carne, pescado, huevos, verduras, frutos secos (he dejado la leche también) y he bajado 5 kilos (venía de 103,5 y hoy peso 98,5) 

Ya no tengo esa sensación de tener hambre a todas horas, de hecho ceno a las 20:00 y hasta las 13:00 del día siguiente aguanto sin nada de hambre.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Feb 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Dos semanas sin comer pasta, bollería, azúcar... Haciendo dos comidas fuertes al día: carne, pescado, huevos, verduras, frutos secos (he dejado la leche también) y he bajado 5 kilos (venía de 103,5 y hoy peso 98,5)
> 
> 
> Ya no tengo esa sensación de tener hambre a todas horas, de hecho ceno a las 20:00 y hasta las 13:00 del día siguiente aguanto sin nada de hambre.



Y si sigues así en un par de meses habrás bajado otros diez.

No olvides meter verduras y hortalizas en abundancia.


----------



## guaxx (8 Feb 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Y si sigues así en un par de meses habrás bajado otros diez.
> 
> No olvides meter verduras y hortalizas en abundancia.



Eso espero, la verdad es que me siento muy bien. Tengo pensado comprar un wok para cocinar verduras y comprar al forero Diego Almazán una caja de esas de 5 litros de AOVE.
Y a ver si pido a LifeExtension cápsulas de Omega 3 que pescado apenas como

Este hilo y el del milagro de la Vitamina C del foro de Conspiraciones son muy buenos. Los huevos los compro en el mismo pueblo, un amiga que tiene una granja ecológica.


----------



## Tinuvuel (9 Feb 2016)

Qué aceite es ese? Y a que precio va? 

Yo le compro el aceite a un payes que tiene un molino de piedra, 5,2 euros el litro. A mi me gusta pero no es un aceite de los más sabrosos para ensalada.


----------



## guaxx (9 Feb 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Qué aceite es ese? Y a que precio va?
> 
> Yo le compro el aceite a un payes que tiene un molino de piedra, 5,2 euros el litro. A mi me gusta pero no es un aceite de los más sabrosos para ensalada.



Yo voy a probar el Bag in box de 5 litros,vale 23€ pero con el envío se queda en 31,35€, unos 6 euros el litro. Si me gusta pediré más cantidad y me saldrá mejor, esta la haré de prueba.

BAG IN BOX 5L - Olivar de Plata


----------



## stockman (9 Feb 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Yo voy a probar el Bag in box de 5 litros,vale 23€ pero con el envío se queda en 31,35€, unos 6 euros el litro. Si me gusta pediré más cantidad y me saldrá mejor, esta la haré de prueba.
> 
> BAG IN BOX 5L - Olivar de Plata



ya diras que tal


----------



## guaxx (9 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> ya diras que tal



En ese hilo el dueño lo explica todo y hay gente que ha comprado y dado su opinión, y seguro que tienen más idea que yo::


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/415770-aceite-de-oliva-virgen-extra.html


----------



## Tinuvuel (12 Feb 2016)

Muy interesante entrada de una Endocrina. 

El titulo: Se me están cayendo los axiomas de la medicina: menos hidratos y más grasas para una mejor salud.


No se encontró la página


----------



## stockman (12 Feb 2016)

Joder, creo que voy a dejar de comprar piezas de queso. Hoy me habre comido facil 1/6 de un apieza de 1,7kg. Y las pasas igual, me entran ganas de comerme el paquete entero... (mezcladas con avellanas y una cucharadita de cacao en la boca estan de vicio).

Alguna alternativa como snack para cuando entra la gula de comer? Imagino que me da por el queso por el calcio y grasa y por las pasas por los hidratos.


----------



## stockman (12 Feb 2016)

refugee dijo:


> A mi me pasa igual
> 
> Cuando descubro algo nuevo estoy días/ semanas como con adicción consumiendo lo
> mismo hasta que me aburre.
> ...



Lo mio no es que haya descubierto algo nuevo porque llevo comiendolo toda la vida, es solo que ahora me entra ansia de eso cuando en el pasado (cuando consumia muchos azucares y harinas) no me pasaba (porque me entraba antojo de harina/azucar).


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2016)

refugee dijo:


> A mi me pasa igual
> 
> Cuando descubro algo nuevo estoy días/ semanas como con adicción consumiendo lo
> mismo hasta que me aburre.
> ...



No acabo de entender en que dieta estan prohibidos los fermentados. Otra cosa es con que los endulce Ud.

El queso es basicamente proteina y grasa, si no se tiene ninguna intolerancia ni alergia no veo porque no los ha de comer.

Y se lo dice un alergico a la caseina.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Bueno me pasa tanto descubriendo como cuando tomo algo que ya conozco pero no tomaba desde hace tiempo y depronto un día lo tomo y "me engancho" varios días.
> 
> 
> Es todo ansiedad. Acabar de comer y en cantidad normal/ grande y tener hambre. Hay q esperar. pensar en otra cosa y se pasa.
> ...



A ver si partimos de la base que no tiene claro que son alimentos que contienen hidratos rapidos - azucares, mal vamos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Joder, creo que voy a dejar de comprar piezas de queso. Hoy me habre comido facil 1/6 de un apieza de 1,7kg. Y las pasas igual, me entran ganas de comerme el paquete entero... (mezcladas con avellanas y una cucharadita de cacao en la boca estan de vicio).
> 
> Alguna alternativa como snack para cuando entra la gula de comer? Imagino que me da por el queso por el calcio y grasa y por las pasas por los hidratos.



Sus intervenciones me desconciertan. Creo que habla de vez en cuando de hambre ansiosa, pero que tampoco tiene problemas de peso.

No veo ningun problema de que coma mucho queso, incluso muchas pasas si no tiene sobrepeso.

Los snacks mas sanos y apetecibles siempre los frutos secos, todos y variados. Las pipas de calabaza me pirran.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2016 at 00:29 ----------




refugee dijo:


> Fuiste tu el que criticó lo que puse que comí un dia
> 
> Sobretodo el yogur. Diciéndome q tenia azúcar si o si y que no lo consumiese por lo menos en la primera fase



Lo siento pero no recuerdo esa critica ni de que tipo de yogur se trataba, ni que usaba como endulzante. El yogur en si mismo no tiene ningun problema. El unico problema del yogur son los endulzantes, para eso esta leer la etiqueta.


----------



## stockman (13 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sus intervenciones me desconciertan. Creo que habla de vez en cuando de hambre ansiosa, pero que tampoco tiene problemas de peso.
> 
> No veo ningun problema de que coma mucho queso, incluso muchas pasas si no tiene sobrepeso.
> 
> ...




Tengo un 12% de grasa corporal ahora mismo, y eso que como el doble de lo que comen la mayoria de conocidos mios (tambien entreno entre 8-11h semanales).

El problema es que tardo en saciarme. Quiero decir, puedo ir comiendo y no sentirme lleno, y en cambio a los 30min o por ahi sentirme muy muy lleno hasta el punto de haber pillado mas de un empacho).

Imagino que es porque como muy muy rapido (tengo bastante estress y presion ahora mismo y voy acelerado en todos los aspectos).

Las pasas imagino que no son muy problematicas porque tienen una carga e indice glucemico bajos a demas de llvar mucha fibra por lo que he leido, y los frutos secos son grasa y proteinas igua que el queso, pero aun y asi, como sigo comiendo arroz basmati (el mejor en cuando a indice glucemico sin contar el integral) y patata tampoco quiero pasarme, y tambien por el tema de un empacho, que no seria la primera pancreatitis que me da.

Lo malo que para mi los frutos secos se me hacen caros por mi situacion economica, porque cuando me da me puedo comer 100-150gr del tiron (me ha pasado varias veces con nueces de macadamia).


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Feb 2016)

Refugee es Ratona.

Así que no le hagais ni puto caso, es un troll


----------



## Tinuvuel (13 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Tengo un 12% de grasa corporal ahora mismo, y eso que como el doble de lo que comen la mayoria de conocidos mios (tambien entreno entre 8-11h semanales).
> 
> El problema es que tardo en saciarme. Quiero decir, puedo ir comiendo y no sentirme lleno, y en cambio a los 30min o por ahi sentirme muy muy lleno hasta el punto de haber pillado mas de un empacho).
> 
> ...



Tienes que comer más lento, el cerebro es el que da la señal de saciedad y tarda unos 20min en hacerlo.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Feb 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Tienes que comer más lento, el cerebro es el que da la señal de saciedad y tarda unos 20min en hacerlo.



Eso no es necesario. Yo soy de comer rápido de toda la vida de Dios y es algo que no he cambiado para bajar de peso o comer sano. Sólo hay que tener VOLUNTAD.


----------



## Tinuvuel (13 Feb 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Eso no es necesario. Yo soy de comer rápido de toda la vida de Dios y es algo que no he cambiado para bajar de peso o comer sano. Sólo hay que tener VOLUNTAD.



Si no es por bajar peso, es para que no le pase lo que comenta el compañero de no saciarse y sentirse lleno de repente.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Feb 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Si no es por bajar peso, es para que no le pase lo que comenta el compañero de no saciarse y sentirse lleno de repente.



Ná, eso es que se mete azúcar por algun lado. Fijo.


----------



## stockman (13 Feb 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ná, eso es que se mete azúcar por algun lado. Fijo.



ni una gota. Solo lo que trae la fruta y demas.

Azucares refinados llevare unos 2 meses sin comer y harina y derivados igual.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> ni una gota. Solo lo que trae la fruta y demas.
> 
> Azucares refinados llevare unos 2 meses sin comer y harina y derivados igual.



¿Qué fruta comes?


----------



## stockman (13 Feb 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Qué fruta comes?



bananas, kiwis, manzanas, peras, aguacate, ahora fresas... Un poco de todo. Se que las hay muy dulces, pero quitar frutas me parece ya muy extremo.

Y tambien pasas y orejones.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> bananas, kiwis, manzanas, peras, aguacate, ahora fresas... Un poco de todo. Se que las hay muy dulces, pero quitar frutas me parece ya muy extremo.
> 
> Y tambien pasas y orejones.



Cambia tanta fruta (come una o dos piezas al día) por los frutos secos.


----------



## stockman (13 Feb 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Cambia tanta fruta (come una o dos piezas al día) por los frutos secos.



me sale mucho mas caro. Y encontrar frutos secos sin mierda (sal, e220, aceites, etc) me cuesta la vida. Asi a botepronto lo unico las nueces de macadamia, avellanas, almendras y nueces de mercadona. Y a final de mes me subiria por un pico.

Por cierto, desaconsejo los orejones de mercadona, he comprado hoy una bolsa y llevan e220, y las pipas de calabaza sal y espesante (que ya me direis que pinta el espesante ahi).


----------



## Tinuvuel (13 Feb 2016)

No será más lógico pensar que le pasa por la forma en que come, en vez de rebuscar entre la fruta cual es la culpable? Además que tiene fácil comprobación.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> No será más lógico pensar que le pasa por la forma en que come, en vez de rebuscar entre la fruta cual es la culpable? Además que tiene fácil comprobación.



Claro si va limitado de presupuesto ppco puede hacer, pero con lo que comentaba del hambre ansiosa alguna fuente de hidratos rapidos tenian que estar en la ecuacion.

Pues la unica solucion que tiene es cambiar tanta fruta por otros alimentos con mas grasa. Las pipas de girasol y las de calabaza son muy baratas esa podria ser una opcion. El resto de frutos secos en las mismas cantidades que tome ahora.

Cuando empece la paleo tambien comi mucha fruta desecada higos secos sobre todo. Ahora los tomo muy de vez en cuando. Fruta comia y como una pieza al dia y me pongo fino de verduras.


----------



## Walter Eucken (14 Feb 2016)

Yo diría que para el hambre ansiosa vienen bien las palomitas de maíz. Una bolsa de maíz rosetero es bastante barata. Llenan con pocas calorías.


----------



## Vigilante (14 Feb 2016)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Yo diría que para el hambre ansiosa vienen bien las palomitas de maíz. Una bolsa de maíz rosetero es bastante barata. Llenan con pocas calorías.



Si, pero tengo entendido que tienen un IG altísimo


----------



## Walter Eucken (14 Feb 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Si, pero tengo entendido que tienen un IG altísimo



Bueno.. en cuanto a índice glucémico es como beberse un zumo de naranja. Es alto pero por ejemplo tiene casi la mitad del pan, dátiles, mucho menos que cereales del desayuno o galletas..

Esto es relativo, para muchos será inaceptable, para mi es una opción de mal menor. Mucho mejor que picar otras cosas.


----------



## Vigilante (14 Feb 2016)

Ya, entiendo que siempre es mejor que un trozo de pan o unas galletas


----------



## stockman (14 Feb 2016)

Alguna alternativa sin gluten a la avena? Quiero sustitutir los 100gr del desayuno por otra fuente de carbos pero que no sea patata ni arroz (y que sea rapida de cocinar). A una mala meteria arroz, que el basmati que uso se me cuece en menos de 10min, pero preferiria otra cosa para variar un poco.

Lo unico que se me ha ocurrido ha sido la maizena pero eso seria como chutarme glucosa en vena cada mañana.


----------



## stockman (14 Feb 2016)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Prueba con la quínua (o quinoa). En el supermercado que se anuncia con el ninoninonónó ninoniiiina tienen la bolsa de medio kilo a 3,60 euros (casi la mitad del precio al que lo tienen las tiendas naturistas). Si aun así te parece caro lee las propiedades nutritivas:
> 
> 11 beneficios que la quinua le brinda al organismo
> 
> ...



Lo he pensado, pero no se que lei que hacia que comerla cada dia (y en cantidad) no fuera bueno. Pero la probare a ver, ni que sea para alternarla con algo (y por precio, que tengo el presupuesto limitado y me tendria que zampar unos 100gr diarios).

He pensado tambien en la harina de garbanzo (hervida en agua y con cacao creo que quedaria buena el garbanzo me gusta mucho) pero tampoco se donde comprarla que me quede cerca (compro en la cadena que tu has dicho) y el trigo sarraceno (no se donde encontrarlo sin que me sablen).

Y la tapioca estoy mirando tambien el IG a ver que sale. Que es facil de encontrar.

Las harinas de arroz y maiz las descarto. Siempre añado canela por el sabor y porque segun se ayuda con el IG de las cosas, pero ni asi.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Lo he pensado, pero no se que lei que hacia que comerla cada dia (y en cantidad) no fuera bueno. Pero la probare a ver, ni que sea para alternarla con algo (y por precio, que tengo el presupuesto limitado y me tendria que zampar unos 100gr diarios).
> 
> He pensado tambien en la harina de garbanzo (hervida en agua y con cacao creo que quedaria buena el garbanzo me gusta mucho) pero tampoco se donde comprarla que me quede cerca (compro en la cadena que tu has dicho) y el trigo sarraceno (no se donde encontrarlo sin que me sablen).
> 
> ...



Una sola palabra...boniatos.

Y caros no son.


----------



## stockman (15 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Una sola palabra...boniatos.
> 
> Y caros no son.



Lo se, y me encantan, pero no encuentro ni en Mercadona ni en Lidl que son los que me quedan cerca. :´(

Fue pasar el invierno y desaparecer del super.


PS: la tapioca la descarto, tiene un IG de 85 por cada 100gr 85 son de hidratos, demasiado alto tanto el IG como la carga.


----------



## angek (15 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Alguna alternativa sin gluten a la avena? Quiero sustitutir los 100gr del desayuno por otra fuente de carbos pero que no sea patata ni arroz (y que sea rapida de cocinar). A una mala meteria arroz, que el basmati que uso se me cuece en menos de 10min, pero preferiria otra cosa para variar un poco.
> 
> Lo unico que se me ha ocurrido ha sido la maizena pero eso seria como chutarme glucosa en vena cada mañana.



Castañas. 

Se pueden cocer, hornear, al vapor, crudas.....

El coñazo es pelarlas, eso sí.

Aunque la harina se puede consumir tal cual.


----------



## stockman (15 Feb 2016)

angek dijo:


> Castañas.
> 
> Se pueden cocer, hornear, al vapor, crudas.....
> 
> ...



Si no fuera porque las odio... Y encuentralas fuera de otoño.


----------



## angek (15 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Si no fuera porque las odio... Y encuentralas fuera de otoño.



Bueno, pues calabaza.


----------



## guaxx (15 Feb 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Dos semanas sin comer pasta, bollería, azúcar... Haciendo dos comidas fuertes al día: carne, pescado, huevos, verduras, frutos secos (he dejado la leche también) y he bajado 5 kilos (venía de 103,5 y hoy peso 98,5)
> 
> Ya no tengo esa sensación de tener hambre a todas horas, de hecho ceno a las 20:00 y hasta las 13:00 del día siguiente aguanto sin nada de hambre.



Me autocito para contar la evolución, hoy peso 97,4 y la barriga sigue reduciendo. Llevo muy bien este nuevo hábito de alimentación y noto más energìa (trabajo de camarero y los fines de semana acabo tarde) al final del día y me cuesta menos madrugar. 

6 kilos en 3 semanas no está nada mal y sobre todo sin pasar hambre y ansiedad por comer, cosa que me pasaba otras veces cuando me ponía a dieta.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Feb 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Me autocito para contar la evolución, hoy peso 97,4 y la barriga sigue reduciendo. Llevo muy bien este nuevo hábito de alimentación y noto más energìa (trabajo de camarero y los fines de semana acabo tarde) al final del día y me cuesta menos madrugar.
> 
> 6 kilos en 3 semanas no está nada mal y sobre todo sin pasar hambre y ansiedad por comer, cosa que me pasaba otras veces cuando me ponía a dieta.



Enhorabuena.

Te aconsejo meter ejercicios de fuerza (flexiones, dominadas y planchas abdominales), son 10-15 minutos al día.

Verás qué cambio


----------



## Tinuvuel (15 Feb 2016)

Qué diferencia hay entre el boniato y patata, aparte de ser lo primera mucho más dulce de sabor?


----------



## Rauxa (15 Feb 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Qué diferencia hay entre el boniato y patata, aparte de ser lo primera mucho más dulce de sabor?



El almidón. El boniato no lo tiene.


----------



## stockman (15 Feb 2016)

He comprado hoy quinoa en mercadona, creo que voy a mezclarla con la avena en el desayuno 50-50%, asi la alargo y ya reduzco el gluten (no soy celiaco, pero ultimamente no hago mas que leer cosas malas del gluten, la avena es lo unico que como con gluten).


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Feb 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Enhorabuena.
> 
> Te aconsejo meter ejercicios de fuerza (flexiones, dominadas y planchas abdominales), son 10-15 minutos al día.
> 
> Verás qué cambio



Que son planchas abdominales? Por curiosidad.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que son planchas abdominales? Por curiosidad.




Es un trabajo mucho más funcional que las típicas abdominales

ABDOMINALES ISOMÉTRICAS PARA MARCAR Y ENDURECER EL ABDOMEN - YouTube

Abdominales isométricos: trabajar el transverso abdominal


----------



## stockman (16 Feb 2016)

Joder, justo compro la quinoa y leo que va cargada de saponinas y que hay que lavarla a conciencia...

Me parece que cuando la acabe me pasare otra vez a avena sola, y si puedo buscare trigo sarraceno que tampoco lleva gluten.


----------



## agapito13 (16 Feb 2016)

Hola, 

Os cuento mi experiencia ahora que estoy muy cerca de mi peso ideal:

Varón, 43 años, 1, 81 de estatura con trabajo sedentario (oficina) 94 Kg el 19 de noviembre.

Estoy seguro que había llegado a pesar mas de 100Kg pero como no he tenido nunca bascula no lo sé. En el examen de salud del trabajo ya me advirtieron que tenía sobrepeso ya que en la bascula pesaba 96,2 Kg (abril 2016). Me dio por mirar todos los examenes de salud, con 33 años estaba en 80 kg así que habia subido unos 1,5 kg por año. De constitución atletica y hasta los 25-30 años siempre había tenido complejo de delgado, nunca me preocupaba de la comida y del peso, comia de todo, pero era bastante delgado. Recuerdo que con 19 años pesaba 70Kg y ya media 1,81 de estatura.

También se que tengo un problema, que reconozco, me encanta el chocolate y siempre ha sido mi obsesión, sin embargo el alcohol y el tabaco me disgusta y nunca lo tomo.

Ya llevaba tiempo moderandome con las comidas pero en noviembre pasado y tras unas molestias estomacales que cada vez iban a más alguien me hablo de la dieta paleo y me puse a leer sobre el tema. Me convencio el libro "La solución paleolitica" de Robb Wolf, luego "Paleovida" de Carlos Sanchez, este foro, y algún video de internet como FAT and nearly sick. El 19 de noviembre me compre una bascula bluetooth y empeze mi plan con el objetivo de 3 meses tener mi peso ideal......Lo he conseguido y sin esfuerzo, os cuento. Me puse 2 reglas + 1.

1.- Nada de azucares (esto ya llevaba tiempo antes controlandolo, asi que fue fácil)

2.- Nada de harinas (lo más complicado, mi casa con niños pequeños esta lleno de derivados del trigo en todas sus formas)

3.- Nada de legumbres, arroz y lacteos bases de mi dieta habitual anterior.

Los resultados fueron espectaculares en las 2 primeras semanas al primer mes. Reduje volumen, me desinche literalmente, y perdi unos 6 kilos. Llegaron las navidades y debido a las continuas comidas familiares y compromisos comi mucho, aún manteniendome firme cayeron chocolates con azucar, roscón, etc, pero continuaba bajando dia tras día, a menor ritmo, pero baje hasta los 87 kg al final de las navidades. 

Con deciros que pase de cinturones 105 cm a 95 cm, y a los que pude les tuve que hacer mas agujeros o recortarlos,

En ese momento, debido a mis circustancias laborales, viajes, comidas fuera de casa tuve un bajón pero seguí manteniendome firme y al final de mes de enero estaba en 85 Kg. 

En febrero igual, viajes comidas y cenas fuera de casa, no os haceis a la idea lo complicado de elegir en los menus nada de azucar, harinas, etc. En cuanto te despistas te ponen ensaladas con salsas de lo mas azucaradas, los pescados rebozados o con salsas imposibles de hacer sin harinas. El problema es que mis viajes son por el extranjero con el handicap de preguntar como preparan los alimentos y los lios de hacer entender que no quiero nada de azucares/harinas.

Ahora estoy en 82,5 cerca de los 81 Kg que es mi peso ideal, estoy seguro que lo voy a conseguir y me he puesto un nuevo reto de llegar al verano con 75 Kg. Ahora ya me valen pantalones de la talla 44, aunque me resulta mas comodo seguir con los de la talla 46 aunque todos me dicen que me quedan grandes.

Podeis ver mi evolución aqui: Peso 3 meses Paleo - Hojas de Cálculo de Google

Reconozco ademas que:

1.- Tomo demasiada fruta y chocolate 70% Valor con estelvia, esto no he podido quitarmelo, algun día cae una tableta entera.

2.- Ejercicio 0, imposible por mi trabajo, circunstancias familiares y climatologia, espero cambiarlo esto en cuanto llegue el buen tiempo.

3.- Tomo demasiada carne en comparación con el pescado.

4.- tomo vitamina c, multivitaminicos y acabo de empezar con omega 3.


Mi dieta se compone un dia normal:

No desayuno nunca, antes tampoco lo hacia, quizas solo los fines de semana.
Comida: frutos secos y alguna ensalada. chocolate 70%.
Cena: Muy abundante, carne o pescado, frutos secos y chocolate 70% sin azucares añadidos

Media de pasos diarias 5000 pasos

Me encuentro con mucha mas vitalidad, tolerante y sano que hace tres meses, no tengo la sensación de hambre, me apetece hacer ejercicio pero por desgracia no tengo tiempo.

Necesitaria ayuda para comprar frutos secos de calidad a precios razonables por ahora me mantengo con almendras, nuezes y avellans del lidl que es elunico sitio donde los venden a granel.

Un saludo,


----------



## guaxx (16 Feb 2016)

agapito13 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Os cuento mi experiencia ahora que estoy muy cerca de mi peso ideal:
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, yo mido lo mismo pero tengo 10 años menos. Llevo sin comer harinas y azúcares 3 semanas y he pasado de 103,5kg a 97,6kg 

Yo hago unos 11.000 pasos diarios (trabajo dn un bar) y empezaré a hacer algo de ejercicio de fuerza como me han recomendado por aquí. 

Y tengo una mountain bike para poner a punto que me ha picado el gusanillo de la bici (lleva muerta de risa bastante) y una de spining para días que haga malo. 

Tengo toda una colección de mancuernas y pesas de mi hermano


----------



## Vigilante (16 Feb 2016)

agapito13 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Os cuento mi experiencia ahora que estoy muy cerca de mi peso ideal:
> 
> ...



Muy interesante la experiencia, gracias por compartir.
No has mencionado nada del consumo de alcohol antes y después de la dieta.
Que dificil es quitarse esas cervecitas.
¿como lo estás haciendo?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Feb 2016)

agapito13 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Os cuento mi experiencia ahora que estoy muy cerca de mi peso ideal:
> 
> ...



Felicidades. Me encantan este tipo de testimonios. Son todos exactamente iguales; estoy convencido de que al menos, hay ciertas personas con sobrepeso/obesidad que en cuanto dejan harinas/azúcares, bajan peso a saco como sin querer. Es muy parecido a mi caso.



guaxx dijo:


> Enhorabuena, yo mido lo mismo pero tengo 10 años menos. Llevo sin comer harinas y azúcares 3 semanas y he pasado de 103,5kg a 97,6kg
> 
> Yo hago unos 11.000 pasos diarios (trabajo dn un bar) y empezaré a hacer algo de ejercicio de fuerza como me han recomendado por aquí.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Cazarr (16 Feb 2016)

¿Cómo calculáis lo de los pasos? ¿Y para qué sirve?


----------



## Vigilante (16 Feb 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cómo calculáis lo de los pasos? ¿Y para qué sirve?



Esto son las pulseras que hay hace tiempo que te miden una serie de parámetros, pasos incluidos aunque también puede ser el pulso, etc....


----------



## agapito13 (16 Feb 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Muy interesante la experiencia, gracias por compartir.
> No has mencionado nada del consumo de alcohol antes y después de la dieta.
> Que dificil es quitarse esas cervecitas.
> ¿como lo estás haciendo?





No nunca me ha gustado el alcohol, alguna cerveza cae, pero por habito social, en los ultimos 3 meses solo una vez que recuerde, luego siempre, siempre me da dolor de cabeza, por eso ni cuando era mas oven bebia y si lo hacia era por las "circunstancias"


----------



## guaxx (16 Feb 2016)

Yo también voy a empezar con multivitamíncos (two per day), omega 3 (EPA/DHA) y curcumina, todo de Life Extension.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 18:52 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cómo calculáis lo de los pasos? ¿Y para qué sirve?



Xiaomi Miband, cuenta pasos, monitoriza sueño y se puede configurar para que vibre cuando te llaman o te mandan un whatsapp, que con el ruido del bar me viene de maravilla. Vale 16€, más barata si la compras en alguna tienda chna y una vez cargada dura más de un mes.

Xiaomi Mi Band - Monitor de actividad (Bluetooth, resistente al agua, indicadores LED), color negro: Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre


----------



## Vigilante (16 Feb 2016)

agapito13 dijo:


> No nunca me ha gustado el alcohol, alguna cerveza cae, pero por habito social, en los ultimos 3 meses solo una vez que recuerde, luego siempre, siempre me da dolor de cabeza, por eso ni cuando era mas oven bebia y si lo hacia era por las "circunstancias"



Yo lo decía por los que consumimos alcohol de manera esporádica, que supongo somos bastantes.
¿Has dejado el alcohol al cambiar de dieta o al ser tan poca cantidad lo has pasado por alto?


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Feb 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Yo lo decía por los que consumimos alcohol de manera esporádica, que supongo somos bastantes.
> ¿Has dejado el alcohol al cambiar de dieta o al ser tan poca cantidad lo has pasado por alto?



Pues eso mientras no sea a diario ningun problema. Alguna cerveza cae los findes y no todos. Y algun picoteo con los amigos igual, pero eso es una vez al mes. Incluso me tomo mi gintonic.

Esos dias sueltos lo unico que provocan es algo de hinchazon que dos dias despues lo has meado y vuelves a tu ser.


----------



## Tinuvuel (16 Feb 2016)

Que baje peso es lo esperable, ya no es que no coma harinas ni azúcar, es que solo come proteínas (que no se almacenan) y un poquito de grasa. 

Bajar peso bajará (no hay otra opción, está obligando al cuerpo a tirar de reservas sí o sí), pero no sé cómo de sano será comer básicamente ensalada y carne.


----------



## Vigilante (17 Feb 2016)

agapito13 dijo:


> Necesitaria ayuda para comprar frutos secos de calidad a precios razonables por ahora me mantengo con almendras, nuezes y avellans del lidl que es elunico sitio donde los venden a granel.



Aperitivos Medina

Si vives en Madrid, Aperitivos Medina te los ofrece en cantidades industriales, muy buenos precios y calidad.


----------



## credulo (17 Feb 2016)

Yo hay cosas de este con las que estoy de acuerdo y otras de no. Digamos que sigo la dieta "lo que comerían mis abuelos".

Pero hay una cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo con el "estándar" nutricional y es con la de comer cinco veces al día. Pues no, tengo comprobado que me siento mucho mejor haciendo solo una o dos comidas diarias. Lo que me *pida* el cuerpo. Comer cuando tienes hambre, y digo hambre, no ansiedad por la comida. El desayuno no me entra. Si hago ejercicio por la mañana, pues normalmente a la hora de comer me puede entrar el hambre, pues como.

Pero si tengo un día en la oficina, pueden ser perfectamente las cinco de la tarde y llevar en el cuerpo solo un par de cafés y una manzana, y así me siento con más energía que si paro a comer. Y no, no me dan mareos ni pájaras. Es simplemente escuchar al cuerpo.


----------



## KinderWeno (17 Feb 2016)

credulo dijo:


> Yo hay cosas de este con las que estoy de acuerdo y otras de no. Digamos que sigo la dieta "lo que comerían mis abuelos".
> 
> Pero hay una cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo con el "estándar" nutricional y es con la de comer cinco veces al día. Pues no, tengo comprobado que me siento mucho mejor haciendo solo una o dos comidas diarias. Lo que me *pida* el cuerpo. Comer cuando tienes hambre, y digo hambre, no ansiedad por la comida. El desayuno no me entra. Si hago ejercicio por la mañana, pues normalmente a la hora de comer me puede entrar el hambre, pues como.
> 
> Pero si tengo un día en la oficina, pueden ser perfectamente las cinco de la tarde y llevar en el cuerpo solo un par de cafés y una manzana, y así me siento con más energía que si paro a comer. Y no, no me dan mareos ni pájaras. Es simplemente escuchar al cuerpo.



Coincido en lo de las 5 comidas, yo nunca desayuno, hay dias que no me entra ni un vaso de agua. Solo hago comida y cena y no me muero de hambre en ningun momento.


----------



## guaxx (17 Feb 2016)

Leyendo el libro de Gary Taubes "Por qué engordamos y qué hacer al respecto" donde explica y demuestra con estudios científicos (curiosamente son de médicos europeos de antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial) lo que se dice en este hilo: la única forma efectiva y sana de adelgazar es comer menos azúcar, harinas y farináceos. 

Voy por la mitad y es muy interesante. 6,90€ en formato kindle.

Para mí este hilo ha sido un descubrimiento similar al que hice al encontrar este foro y leer como se desmontaban mantras como el de que la vivienda nunca baja.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Feb 2016)

credulo dijo:


> Yo hay cosas de este con las que estoy de acuerdo y otras de no. Digamos que sigo la dieta "lo que comerían mis abuelos".
> 
> Pero hay una cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo con el "estándar" nutricional y es con la de comer cinco veces al día. Pues no, tengo comprobado que me siento mucho mejor haciendo solo una o dos comidas diarias. Lo que me *pida* el cuerpo. Comer cuando tienes hambre, y digo hambre, no ansiedad por la comida. El desayuno no me entra. Si hago ejercicio por la mañana, pues normalmente a la hora de comer me puede entrar el hambre, pues como.
> 
> Pero si tengo un día en la oficina, pueden ser perfectamente las cinco de la tarde y llevar en el cuerpo solo un par de cafés y una manzana, y así me siento con más energía que si paro a comer. Y no, no me dan mareos ni pájaras. Es simplemente escuchar al cuerpo.



Si, pero olvidas un detalle.

Si habitualmente te tomas un vaso de leche con colacao, de vez en cuando un cruasan y a menudo unas galletitas...el dia que quieras hacer lo que tu dices te pega un bajon de azucar que te quedas doblao.

Para poder hacer eso con total naturalidad hay que eliminar de la dieta azucar y harinas. Entonces no te hara falta las cinco comidas que lo que hacen es evitar la montaña rusa de insulina.


----------



## Vigilante (18 Feb 2016)

¿que opináis de los cacahuetes?
He leido maravillas de ellos, incluido la gran cantidad de protes que tienen.
Comparado con almendras, nueces y sinilares tienen unos precios casi ridículos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2016)

Después de estar, para hacer la prueba en mis propias carnes, 6 meses comiendo grasa buena (aguacates, jabugo, mantequilla, leche entera, huevos a tope, etc..,) y rebajar drásticamente el consumo de harinas, carbos y azucares, todo combinado consumiendo miel, frutos secos, mucha fruta y verdura + haciendo deporte con frecuencia, hoy me llegan las analíticas que me hago cada año...el colesterol me ha SUBIDO a 221, cuando el año pasado comiendo guarro y muy mal y sin pegar golpe tenia 201, he de decir que mido 1'79 cm y peso 70 kg..IMC = 21....hay dejo los datos...Yo ya he visto como va esto del movimiento se demuestra caminando...otra engañifa más...:abajo:


----------



## Asurbanipal (18 Feb 2016)

> Este hilo y el del milagro de la Vitamina C del foro de Conspiraciones son muy buenos. Los huevos los compro en el mismo pueblo, un amiga que tiene una granja ecológica.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7-milagro-de-vitamina-c-experiencia-real.html


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Después de estar, para hacer la prueba en mis propias carnes, 6 meses comiendo grasa buena (aguacates, jabugo, mantequilla, leche entera, huevos a tope, etc..,) y rebajar drásticamente el consumo de harinas, carbos y azucares, todo combinado consumiendo miel, frutos secos, mucha fruta y verdura + haciendo deporte con frecuencia, hoy me llegan las analíticas que me hago cada año...el colesterol me ha SUBIDO a 221, cuando el año pasado comiendo guarro y muy mal y sin pegar golpe tenia 201, he de decir que mido 1'79 cm y peso 70 kg..IMC = 21....hay dejo los datos...Yo ya he visto como va esto del movimiento se demuestra caminando...otra engañifa más...:abajo:



Para empezar si no te dan por separado el LDL y el HDL es un dato que no vale para nada.

Yo tambien me hice analiticas al año, y me bajaron los trigliceridos a niveles normales, y el colesterol bueno me subio a rango que lo tenia por debajo del minimo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Después de estar, para hacer la prueba en mis propias carnes, 6 meses comiendo grasa buena (aguacates, jabugo, mantequilla, leche entera, huevos a tope, etc..,) y rebajar drásticamente el consumo de harinas, carbos y azucares, todo combinado consumiendo miel, frutos secos, mucha fruta y verdura + haciendo deporte con frecuencia, hoy me llegan las analíticas que me hago cada año...el colesterol me ha SUBIDO a 221, cuando el año pasado comiendo guarro y muy mal y sin pegar golpe tenia 201, he de decir que mido 1'79 cm y peso 70 kg..IMC = 21....hay dejo los datos...Yo ya he visto como va esto del movimiento se demuestra caminando...otra engañifa más...:abajo:



Sin diferenciar entre HDL y LDL el dato es irrelevante.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (18 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Para empezar si no te dan por separado el LDL y el HDL es un dato que no vale para nada.
> 
> Yo tambien me hice analiticas al año, y me bajaron los trigliceridos a niveles normales, y el colesterol bueno me subio a rango que lo tenia por debajo del minimo.





Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sin diferenciar entre HDL y LDL el dato es irrelevante.



Y sin embargo te suman los dos y si te sale por encima de 200 te sale un asterisco al lado del valor y cuando se los llevas al médico te dice que tienes que dejar las grasas. Ya no sé qué creerme de la medicina oficial, pero cada día un poco menos, más que nada porque no son congruentes consigo mismos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Feb 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Y sin embargo te suman los dos y si te sale por encima de 200 te sale un asterisco al lado del valor y cuando se los llevas al médico te dice que tienes que dejar las grasas. Ya no sé qué creerme de la medicina oficial, pero cada día un poco menos, más que nada porque no son congruentes consigo mismos.



Hasta hace unos años se entendia como colesterol alto por encima de 250, se bajo los niveles a 200 porque hay muchas ventas de pastillitas en juego en ese rango.

Ya lo de puntualizar que hay dos tipos de colesterol, mejor no darle mucha propaganda que el exceso de informacion es malo (para la industria).

Aqui explican con mas detalle lo que es el colesterol y para que sirve:
http://espanol.mercola.com/boletin-de-salud/entendiendo-los-numeros-del-colesterol.aspx


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2016)

LDL ...151 / (año anterior: 137)

HDL...51 / (año anterior: 43)

Triglicéridos...96 / (año anterior: 98)

Colesterol...221 / (año anterior: 201)

saludos


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Feb 2016)

Veo el LDL demasiado alto. Vamos, como yo :


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> LDL ...151 / (año anterior: 137)
> 
> HDL...51 / (año anterior: 43)
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, esos niveles de HDL son demasiado elevados. El LDL lo tienes bien (recomiendan por encima de 40). De todas formas, ya lo tenías alto antes. 

La mala noticia es que ni siquiera los médicos saben exactamente cómo bajar el colesterol. Restringir el consumo de grasas no es muy efectivo. Recetan a la mínima estatinas, que tampoco obtienen grandes resultados.

El tema del colesterol está, con las últimas investigaciones, menos claro que nunca para los propios médicos. 

De todas formas, este hilo va de cómo bajar peso para las personas obesas y con sobrepeso. Respecto al colesterol, no te sé decir. Te aconsejo que vayas al médico.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tinuvuel (19 Feb 2016)

Hay estudios que indican que tomar vitamina C aumenta el HDL (colesterol bueno) y disminuye el LDL (el malo).

El colesterol es difícil de bajar porque la mayor parte de procede de manera endogena pero la dieta algo sí que influye.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2016)

cada mañana zumo de limón/naranja en ayunas...desde hace 25 años...me da la impresión que soy una fabrica de colesterol ambulante...aunque bebiera agua Evian tendría el nivel por las nubes....


----------



## robrock (19 Feb 2016)

Yo tengo un amigo, deportista de toda la vida,casi en plan profesional que se medica porque su cuerpo produce colesterol a lo bestia...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2016)

lo veo injusto, pero la vida es asi...unos se hinchan a donuts y están como una rosa y otros, no....


----------



## Rauxa (19 Feb 2016)

El tema del colesterol seguramente sea uno de los engaños más flagrantes de estos últimos lustros.
Se sabe que el colesterol dietético no aumenta el colesterol en nuestro cuerpo. O sea, por más huevos que comamos, o jamón o carne, nuestro colesterol no aumenta.
Si no comemos alimentos con colesterol, nuestro cuerpo lo fabrica. Y es que el colesterol es algo INDISPENSABLE para nuestro organismo. Y tiene 2 funciones:
- Constructor
- Regenerador celular

Así pues aquí hay dos cosas claras:
- Ni la grasa, ni los huevos, ni el jamón..hacen que nuestro colesterol suba.
- Las estatinas, según estudios de este 2015, han concluido que son generadoras de diabetes. Así que más pronto que tarde dejaran de prescibirlas, pero la ciencia médica tiene que sacar algo para vender y continuar con el negocio. De hecho, creo habar leído algún médico que ya ha dicho que no las prescribirá.

El colesterol alto, simplemente es un avisador de que algo no funciona. Pero no es el causante de nada malo. 

Os pongo un ejemplo:
- Imaginaros que llegáis a casa y esta está ardiendo. E intentáis sofocar el humo. Solucionaríais algo? Pues no. El problema no es el humo, sino el fuego. Hay que ir a buscar el origen del fuego y apagarlo. Apagado el fuego, el humo desaparece.

Cuando una analítica dice que tengo el colesterol alto, esto no tiene pq ser un problema. Simplemente me avisa de que algo no funciona bien en mi organismo. O sea, cuando mi cuerpo sufre alguna inflamación o algún problema, el colesterol corre raudo a arreglar ese problema. El colesterol, para entendernos, es la policía. 
Estoy inflamado, las células se resquebrajan y el colesterol, que es un agente constructor y regenerador, me está curando. Para poner otro ejemplo: el colesterol sería como el cemento que ponemos en los ladrillos de una casa.

Qué está pasando ahora? Que uno tiene un ataque al corazón, muere, el médico abre al fallecido y ve que todo está inundado de colesterol. Y se piensa que el problema ha sido el colesterol, cuando en realidad el problema está en la inflamación que ha provocado (entre otras cosas), que el colesterol haya acudido en masa hacia el corazón, con el afán de curar.

Si no tuviéramos colesterol, estaríamos desparramados por el suelo. Su función de construcción es muy importante.

Entonces, qué hace que nos suba el colesterol?
Pues la inflamación. Cualquier agresión que uno sufra. 

-Cuando uno se medica mucho, tiene el colesterol alto. Una medicina es un acidificante. Por una parte nos cura, pero por otra nos perjudica. Los que pasen por la quimio, es tanta la medicación que incluso generan una diabetes.
- Si alguien que sufrido una operación leve, verá que días después su colesterol está alto.
- Si tenemos un corte algo profundo, igual. El colesterol tiene que actuar rápido poder "cicatrizar" la zona afectada. Su función de construcción, aquí es vital. 
- Cualquer problema de índole mental: depresión, stress....tb nos hará subir el colesterol
- Haces mucho deporte, tal y como indica el forero de arriba. Deporte en exceso, es un acidificante. En su justa medida es sano, pero en demasía, nos inflama. Sobretodo la gente que hace mucho y mucho cardio.
- Alimentación: todo lo que sea harinas azúcares, procesados, bollería... nos subirá el colesterol. Simplemente son alimentos inflamatorios. 
- Triglicéridos altos. Los triglicéridos son ácidos grasos. O sea, si tengo los triglicéridos altos, tengo sobrepeso, y si tengo sobrepeso tendré alto el colesterol.

En definitiva: la medicina se ha equivocado de objetivo (no sé si adrede o no), pero el problema no es el colesterol. Han confundido causa con consecuencia.
Es más, hay que comer colesterol, para que el cuerpo vea que no puede estar todo el día fabricándolo de forma endógena. 

El problema además, es que no tengamos en cuenta el origen de la inflamación y no actuemos sobre ella. Con lo cual, el peligro está en mantener esa inflamación durante mucho tiempo. Si cronificamos la inflamación, es cuando tendremos problemas reales con el colesterol. 
Si mi obesidad persiste con el paso de los años, si como mal día sí, día tb, el colesterol tiene que trabajar y mucho, el cuerpo fabricará mucho colesterol, y ahí tenemos el problema. Así que lo que hay que hacer no es bajar el colesterol (mediante estatinas o cualquier otra mierda), sino bajar la obesidad, comiendo mejor. 

Como seres humanos funcionamos todos igual. 
Desayunad durante 1 mes huevos y bacon. Vuestra inflamación (poca o mucha, la que tengáis), bajará, ergo el colesterol tb.
Y luego cambiad el desayuno durante 1 mes por tostadas, cereales, leche desnatada. Vuestro cuerpo se inflamará (poco o mucho), con lo cual el colesterol subirá).

Y eso ocurre en los seres humanos el 100% de las veces. 
Ojo, cánceres, medicamentos, depresiones...tb afectan. Ahora sólo hablo de alimentación.

El 100% de la gente que tiene el colesterol alto (no hablo de problemas mentales o cánceres, quimios...), lo tiene por basar su alimentación en harinas y azúcares. Es dejar esto y bajar rápidamente. 
En una farmacia, con una pinchadita te lo miran en 2'.


Me hace gracia cuando un amigo me dijo que tenía que bajar el colesterol y el médico le quitó la mantequilla, el coco, el aguacate, los huevos, el pescado azul... Y el tio va y me dice, "perfecto, casi nunca como nada de eso. Continuaré con mi bocadillo, mis tostaditas y mis macarrones a la boloñesa".
Un despropósito...


----------



## Tinuvuel (19 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> cada mañana zumo de limón/naranja en ayunas...desde hace 25 años...me da la impresión que soy una fabrica de colesterol ambulante...aunque bebiera agua Evian tendría el nivel por las nubes....



Pero eso es muy poquito, es conveniente tomar como mínimo 500mg al día, muchísimo más si eres fumador.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> lo veo injusto, pero la vida es asi...unos se hinchan a donuts y están como una rosa y otros, no....



Estarán como una rosa por fuera, pero por dentro una auténtica mierda.
Mucha gente delgada y aparentemente sana tiene un ataque al corazón a los 50 o 60 años. O cualquier enfermedad degenerativa 20 años de lo que sería habitual hoy día. 
Y el corazón lleno de grasa, pero resulta que su cuerpo no le ha dado por engordar.


----------



## KinderWeno (19 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El tema del colesterol....



Brutal Rauxa, este post es para enmarcar.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Feb 2016)

Mis dieses a Rauxa.

Fantástico.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2016)

pues los resultados que he puesto del año anterior en donde tenía menos colesterol, hacia muy poco deporte, comia muy mal (desnatados, cereales refinados, pocos huevos, nada de NADA de verdura/fruta, montañas de alcohol, casi nada de pescado azul, carne y embutido del malo, mucha bollería etc..,) y en cambio este año, mas deporte, cada dia verdura, pescado azul, aguacate, agua mineral, mantequilla buena,fruta, carne y jamon de calidad, muchos huevos y estoy hecho una mierda...supermegadecepcionado...:abajo:


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> pues los resultados que he puesto del año anterior en donde tenía menos colesterol, hacia muy poco deporte, comia muy mal (desnatados, cereales refinados, pocos huevos, nada de NADA de verdura/fruta, montañas de alcohol, casi nada de pescado azul, carne y embutido del malo, mucha bollería etc..,) y en cambio este año, mas deporte, cada dia verdura, pescado azul, aguacate, agua mineral, mantequilla buena,fruta, carne y jamon de calidad, muchos huevos y estoy hecho una mierda...supermegadecepcionado...:abajo:



Permitame que insista...

Ud parte de la base de que su colesterol esta en niveles altos y esa cifra de colesterol esta un poco alto sobre la ultima referencia TOTALMENTE INFUNDADA que han fijado en los ultimos tiempos los estamentos medicos.

Si estuviese Ud muy por encima estadisticamente de los niveles 'normales' tendria que estar preocupado, pero esa cifra puede ser totalmente normal en su caso. Como ya he dicho hace años la referencia era de 250.

Como ya ha explicado el Sr Rauxa la funcion del colesterol es reparadora. Cualquier tipo de lesion como unas simples hemorroides pueden subir ligeramente esos niveles.

Lo que se tiene Ud que fijar es si se encuentra mejor o no.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (19 Feb 2016)

*Las galletas no son saludables, aunque lleven el logo de los pediatras*

Las galletas NO son saludables, aunque lleven el logo de los pediatras >> De mamas & de papas >> Blogs EL PAÍS

*Las galletas NO son saludables, aunque lleven el logo de los pediatras*
Por: Cecilia Jan | 19 de febrero de 2016

Entre dos cajas de galletas, una con el logo visible de la Asociación Española de Pediatría y otra sin él,* ¿creerías que la que lleva el sello es mejor que la que no?* 

Al fin y al cabo, es la asociación de los médicos a los que confías la salud de tus hijos.* Si algo lleva su sello, será bueno para ellos. ¿O no? *Si te fijas en el supermercado, este logo aparece en varias marcas de galletas dirigidas a los niños, en algunos yogures o en cereales de desayuno. Y no es el único. *Puede parecer broma, pero los Bollycao, es decir, bollería industrial de toda la vida, llevan estampado bien grande el sello de la Sociedad Española de Dietética y Ciencias de la Alimentación.*

Puede que no lo pienses conscientemente, pero sí puede influir en tu decisión de compra. *Y eso es lo que pretende impedir la Organización Médica Colegial*, la institución que agrupa a todos los colegios de médicos de España, cuya Comisión Central de Deontología ha aprobado recientemente una *declaración que prohíbe este tipo de uso de los sellos de sociedades médicas científicas en marcas comerciales al considerar que no es ético.* 

Según el texto, este tipo de prácticas suponen _"una forma de publicidad subliminal asociativa en la que se entiende que el producto viene avalado por la sociedad científica cuya imagen o logo figura en el mismo producto o en una imagen en la que aparecen ambos"_. Os recomiendo que leáis aquí la declaración completa, que es muy clara y no tiene desperdicio. _(Se puede acceder desde el artículo original)_

A la espera de la reacción de estas instituciones y de comprobar si se dan o no por aludidas, el presidente de la Organización Médica Colegial, Juan José Rodríguez Sendín, es tajante: _"Yo les diría a los consumidores que duden de la verosimilitud de todos los productos con sellos de sociedades científicas, organismos o instituciones médicas"._::

Es decir, que en vez de pensar que son mejores que otros productos, _"pongan en duda su credibilidad y ventajas"_. Rodríguez Sendín, en conversación telefónica, insiste en que _"los médicos no están para hablar de estas cosas, sino para recomendar buenas prácticas sanitarias y de salud"_, y que "_todo lo demás son pamplinas_".

La aparición de logos de sociedades médicas científicas en marcas comerciales, desde salchichas hasta pañales, ha sido denunciada desde hace tiempo por muchos de los propios médicos y profesionales de la salud, como reconoce la propia declaración de la Organización Médica Colegial. Uno de los más activos ha sido el dietista y nutricionista Julio Basulto, autor de varios libros y colaborador habitual de medios de comunicación como Radio Nacional de España y la Cadena SER. Basulto emprendió hace meses una cruzada contra el uso del sello de la Asociación Española de Pediatría en las galletas Dinosaurus. _"El sello está en un montón de sitios, pero en este caso me parece especialmente grave porque el alimento está dirigido al niño, con un formato muy atrayente",_ me explica. _"Un donut todo el mundo sabe que no es saludable, pero la gente cree que las galletas sí lo son"._






_Etiqueta nutricional de las galletas Dinosaurus normales. En rojo, la cantidad de grasas y azúcar por 100 gr._

Me incluyo en ese grupo, como madre de tres niños que desayunan galletas (tendré que empezar una campaña de desintoxicación). Y es que aunque la información nutricional figura en la caja, *sólo la mitad de los consumidores la miran *siempre, según una encuesta de Eroski Consumer de 2013,* y de ellos, sólo la mitad la entienden*.:rolleye:

Para el 94% de los encuestados, las etiquetas usan términos demasiado complejos. Pero Basulto lo explica de forma muy gráfica: "_La galleta tiene la misma cantidad de grasa que un churro y bastante más azúcar_".

Así es. Mirando la etiqueta de las Dinosaurus de chocolate, tienen un 22% de grasa y un *31% de azúcar, es decir, que si te comes las tres que vienen en cada bolsa, casi te has comido una entera hecha de azúcar, 13 gramos*, que es algo más de la tercera parte del consumo diario que recomienda la OMS para los niños, 37 gramos (para una dieta de 1.750 calorías).

En el caso de las Dinosaurus normales, el contenido es del 21% en azúcar, es decir, que cinco de ellas hacen una entera hecha de azúcar. El porcentaje sube en las Oceanix, a las que están enganchados mis hijos, hasta el 27%. "_Nos da bastante rabia que se asocien las galletas a algo saludable, cuando contribuyen notablemente a la ingesta de azúcares y grasas saturadas en los niños y al riesgo de obesidad infantil"_, dice Basulto.

¿Quizás al llevar el sello de la Asociación Española de Pediatría (AEP) son algo mejores que las demás? ¿Puede que tengan cantidades menores de grasas y azúcares? _"No son distintas a las demás. Para que estén buenas tienen que tener grasa y azúcar_", afirma el nutricionista, que advierte de que sumando tasas de sobrepeso y obesidad infantil, "_estamos entre el 30,8% y el 44,5%, y el Gobierno no toma medidas serias para revertir esta situación, como prohibir la publicidad de alimentos poco sanos en horario infantil"_.

Y si estos logos son tan polémicos, ¿por qué las sociedades médico científicas permiten su uso? *Básicamente, por dinero*. La "colaboración con organizaciones, instituciones y empresas" es "una de las fuentes de ingresos económicos" para poder llevar a cabo "actividades de formación, investigación, divulgación científica y acción social", explica en respuesta a un cuestionario escrito Antonio Nieto, vicepresidente de la Asociación Española de Pediatría. Es decir, que *la industria patrocina actividades docentes y formativas de los médicos. Y a cambio, las sociedades permiten el uso de sus sellos a determinadas marcas.*

"_La industria de la alimentación se encarga de bombardearnos de modo descarado o subliminal en y entre programas de TV, en películas, en anuncios, etc. para que consumamos sus productos, en lugar de incitarnos a comer sano_", critica el pediatra José María Paricio. "_Esta misma industria organiza pretendidos programas y campañas antiobesidad (véase el programa THAO, patrocinado por fabricantes de chocolate, leches infantiles y bebidas azucaradas) y paga descaradamente a determinadas sociedades científicas y sanitarias para que avalen sus productos"_, añade.

La Organización Médica Colegial, en su declaración sobre el tema, establece que "_es deontológicamente aceptable un cierto tipo de promoción publicitaria, siempre que ello se desarrolle dentro de los siguientes principios: transparencia, asunción de responsabilidades por parte de los promotores y avalistas y que los beneficios de los productos, sustancias, métodos o actividades ofrecidos a la población superen ampliamente a posibles riesgos o efectos adversos"_. También afirma que "_es contrario a la Deontología Médica solicitar o aceptar contraprestaciones a cambio de prestar la imagen de la profesión médica para avalar productos alimentarios de dudosa salubridad"._

¿Quién decide si un producto es saludable o no? El propio texto de la Organización Médica Colegial cita a las "clásicas galletas" como "_productos que podrían ser incluso perjudiciales". "Hay documentos de organizaciones científicas, como la Organización Mundial de la Salud, expertos, grupos, paneles... "_, sugiere Francisco Ojuelos, abogado experto en Derecho alimentario. "_Se resuelve consultando las fuentes que no tienen conflicto de interés"._






_Paquete de Bollycao con el sello de la Sociedad Española de Dietética y Ciencias de la Alimentación._

Sin embargo, desde la Asociación Española de Pediatría, niegan la mayor, que el sello en la caja de un producto suponga que lo estén avalando. "Entendemos que la resolución es válida para aquellos profesionales médicos colegiados que no cumplan con la legalidad. En nuestro caso, ninguna de las actuaciones de la AEP incumple ninguna normativa ya que nuestra asociación no concede avales a productos, ni los patrocina, ni presta su logotipo con tal fin", asegura su vicepresidente.

"Los acuerdos de colaboración de la AEP con las empresas son claros y trasparentes. El uso del logotipo de la AEP, que se acompaña siempre de la frase “Entidad colaboradora con la AEP”, cuyo contenido y significado es claro, indica que la entidad u organización colabora con nuestra Asociación para actividades que estén alineadas con nuestros fines profesionales o sociales. Es decir, principalmente a través de sus programas de Responsabilidad Social Corporativa, colaboran en el fomento de la formación profesional o de la promoción de la salud infantil", continúa Nieto.

Es cierto que los logos llevan esa coletilla de "_entidad colaboradora_" (que un consumidor normal probablemente no sepa lo que signifique). Pero si os fijáis en las fotos, a un tamaño de letra considerablemente menor.
_"Ellos sabrán lo que hacen, pero la declaración es muy clara"_, afirma Rodríguez Sendín.

El presidente de la Organización Médica Colegial, que no quiere entrar a valorar casos de marcas y sociedades médico científicas concretas, dice que ahora hay que esperar a ver cómo reaccionan las entidades que llevan a cabo estas prácticas, y en función de su respuesta, decidir los siguientes pasos, ya que se trata de una situación nueva. El código deontológico es vinculante para todos los médicos, ya que han de estar colegiados para poder ejercer. "_Las sanciones son a título individual, no colectivo, pero estos organismos tienen juntas directivas_" a cuyos miembros se puede pedir responsabilidad.

Rodríguez Sendín recuerda que "_la medicina no es una actividad mercantil_", y que _"los médicos y la medicina no pueden usar el prestigio de la profesión para dar ventaja competitiva a una marca comercial"_. "_Nos parece deplorable que entidades médicas pongan su logo para dar un marchamo de calidad a productos como galletas o salchichas_", concluye.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Feb 2016)

Lo del sello en el bollycao mamatao...

No se le ocurre ni a Torrente.


----------



## Tinuvuel (20 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El tema del colesterol seguramente sea uno de los engaños más flagrantes de estos últimos lustros.
> Se sabe que el colesterol dietético no aumenta el colesterol en nuestro cuerpo. O sea, por más huevos que comamos, o jamón o carne, nuestro colesterol no aumenta.
> Si no comemos alimentos con colesterol, nuestro cuerpo lo fabrica. Y es que el colesterol es algo INDISPENSABLE para nuestro organismo. Y tiene 2 funciones:
> - Constructor
> ...



Y por eso tiene sentido que tomar antioxidantes, como la vitamina C y E, ayude a equilibrar los niveles.


----------



## qbit (20 Feb 2016)

Como no funcionan los enlaces, lo pongo así:

burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/737244-critica-de-fundacion-espanola-de-nutricion-fen.html


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Permitame que insista...
> 
> Ud parte de la base de que su colesterol esta en niveles altos y esa cifra de colesterol esta un poco alto sobre la ultima referencia TOTALMENTE INFUNDADA que han fijado en los ultimos tiempos los estamentos medicos.
> 
> ...





me encuentro como siempre, es decir a dia de hoy, afortunadamente, bien...pero a lo mejor la procesión va por dentro y Yo sin enterarme...:


----------



## Clavisto (21 Feb 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Porque todo va muy lento.
> 
> Yo estuve mucho tiempo comiendo mal y cuando empecé a engordar?? cuando pasaron unos años, y de golpe y porrazo subi 10 kg "pero si siempre he comido lo mismo!!!!" me quejaba.
> 
> ...



Y yo te digo que bajas peso a la velocidad de una lanzadera espacial con cero azúcar, cero hidratos de trigo, cero procesados y cero alcohol.


----------



## guaxx (22 Feb 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Me autocito para contar la evolución, hoy peso 97,4 y la barriga sigue reduciendo. Llevo muy bien este nuevo hábito de alimentación y noto más energìa (trabajo de camarero y los fines de semana acabo tarde) al final del día y me cuesta menos madrugar.
> 
> 6 kilos en 3 semanas no está nada mal y sobre todo sin pasar hambre y ansiedad por comer, cosa que me pasaba otras veces cuando me ponía a dieta.



Hoy lunes me vuelvo a pesar y 98,4, un kilo más que la semana pasada. Yo me veo más fino, quizás debería medirme el perímetro abdominal también. 

He comido más o menos lo mismo, quitando anoche que me di un atracón de galletas/Nesquick/ pan y que desde el Jueves no trabajo y apenas me he movido. El estar emocionalmente afectado puede haber influido? He tenido unos días intensos.

Para las ensaladas, vinagre balsámico p el de vino de toda la vida?

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 22-feb-2016 at 11:53 ----------

Mirando información nutricional el balsámico tiene muchos azúcares (15 gramos) y el de vino nada. Ahí está el fallo, he tomado mucho de eso esta semana.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Feb 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Hoy lunes me vuelvo a pesar y 98,4, un kilo más que la semana pasada. Yo me veo más fino, quizás debería medirme el perímetro abdominal también.
> 
> He comido más o menos lo mismo, quitando anoche que me di un atracón de galletas/Nesquick/ pan y que desde el Jueves no trabajo y apenas me he movido. El estar emocionalmente afectado puede haber influido? He tenido unos días intensos.
> 
> ...



Galletas, nesquick y pan = AZUCAR


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (22 Feb 2016)

el dulce de por las noches despues de cenar, hay manera de sustituirlo??????


----------



## Luizmi (22 Feb 2016)

Bueno señores,
Cuando el mundo era maravilloso para muchos, las causas de los problemas descubiertos y la dieta más correcta a seguir sobre la mesa, salta un pequeña bomba desde dentro de la propia comunidad paleo:

In Defense of Low Fat: A Call for Some Evolution of Thought (Part 1) | Raw Food SOS

La perseverante Denise Minger, la mujer que le sacó flecos al "china study" y a montones de estudios, reconoce en su último e impresionante artículo, que dietas altas en carbohidratos y muy bajas en grasa son beneficiosas para la salud, tanto a largo plazo como para devolver la salud a personas enfermas, que la evidencia es tan abrumadora que es imposible meterlas en un cajón como algo excepcional, paradojas, verdades a medias, etc.

Desmonta la creencia de que no siempre las dietas bajas en carbohidratos e indice glucémico bajo, sean las mejores para los diabéticos, muestra estudios de varios investigadores que trataban a sus pacientes con dietas altas en carbohidratos y obtenienan excelentes resultados, mejorando en UN MONTÓN de enfermedades, incluida la mencionada diabetes, algunos de estos investigadores se remontan a los años 30, aunque ahora también los hay.

Expone que el problema no se puede atribuir exclusivamente a las grasas poliinsaturadas, ya sea su consumo, un desequilibio entre los distintos tipos, etc, sino que TAMBIÉN hay problemas con las grasas saturadas.

Desmonta completamente el mito de que toda la campaña antigrasa empezó con Ancel Keys, muestra a un montón de investigadores que años antes que Keys, usaban dietas ultrabajas en grasa para revertir enfermedades y muestra estudios donde con estas dietas se obtenían largas esperanzas de vida, llegando muchos hasta el final de sus días con excelente salud.

Se retracta diciendo que estaba equivocada y pide perdón por haber malinterpretado algunos estudios de doctores que recomiendan estas dietas.

Con esto no vengo a decir que los paleos estén equivocados, pero que desde luego su verdad no es ni muchísimo menos la única verdad, que hay que ser un poco más abierto miras y más tolerante con las opiniones de los demás.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Feb 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> el dulce de por las noches despues de cenar, hay manera de sustituirlo??????



yogurt sin azucar con estevia en polvo,o cualuier cosa endulzada con estevia


----------



## Tinuvuel (22 Feb 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Bueno señores,
> Cuando el mundo era maravilloso para muchos, las causas de los problemas descubiertos y la dieta más correcta a seguir sobre la mesa, salta un pequeña bomba desde dentro de la propia comunidad paleo:
> 
> In Defense of Low Fat: A Call for Some Evolution of Thought (Part 1) | Raw Food SOS
> ...



Yo tengo bastantes dudas con la paleo estricta porque si precisamente nos remontamos a la biología humana y su adaptación, el cuerpo humano está hecho para engordar para no pasar penuria tan fácilmente. Y cuando perdemos esa capacidad de engorde (en caquexia) es que un problema hay. 

Por otra parte, también tenemos muchos receptores del sabor dulce, cosa que carnívoros como los gatos no tienen. 

Con esto quiero decir que una dieta que hace que adelgaces tanto quizá nos conviene hoy en día, pero no al hombre que tenía que sobrevivir con poca cosa. 

No le acabo de ver la congruencia.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Feb 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Yo tengo bastantes dudas con la paleo estricta porque si precisamente nos remontamos a la biología humana y su adaptación, el cuerpo humano está hecho para engordar para no pasar penuria tan fácilmente. Y cuando perdemos esa capacidad de engorde (en caquexia) es que un problema hay.
> 
> Por otra parte, también tenemos muchos receptores del sabor dulce, cosa que carnívoros como los gatos no tienen.
> 
> ...




Comian todo lo que pillaban, y era mas bien poco.mas bien se morian de hambre.


----------



## Tinuvuel (22 Feb 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> Comian todo lo que pillaban, y era mas bien poco.mas bien se morian de hambre.



Pues por eso, hay que aprovechar al máximo sus calorías.


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Feb 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Yo tengo bastantes dudas con la paleo estricta porque si precisamente nos remontamos a la biología humana y su adaptación, el cuerpo humano está hecho para engordar para no pasar penuria tan fácilmente. Y cuando perdemos esa capacidad de engorde (en caquexia) es que un problema hay.
> 
> Por otra parte, también tenemos muchos receptores del sabor dulce, cosa que carnívoros como los gatos no tienen.
> 
> ...



Hombre se supone que la gente baja de peso rápido pero hasta un limite de ahí en adelante no, más lento o se crece, a ver si van a llegar a pesar negativo.
La gente no habla de bajar 10 kg en un mes cuando mide 1,80 y pesan 60kg, esos seguro que comiendo paleo a saco engordan, pero claro si esta en 1,80 y 100kg pues como que no.

Así como hipótesis, muchos han lanzado que tenemos esos deseos de dulce porque lo necesitamos y eran escasos.
La fruta, la miel (no el azúcar refinado cosa poco natural) son beneficiosos y por eso nos gusta tanto y no nos saciamos fácilmente, en un mundo de fruta de temporada y miel en poca cantidad, con largos inviernos a pelo sin casi nada que llevarse a la boca, con actividad diaria constante... poner limite a la ingesta de azucares en una locura, pero en la época actual, donde el azúcar es cuasi gratis no ponerlo es otra locura...


----------



## Tinuvuel (22 Feb 2016)

Bueno, y nuestra mano prensil, perfecta para coger frutas...


----------



## Vigilante (22 Feb 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> el dulce de por las noches despues de cenar, hay manera de sustituirlo??????



Yo tomo chocolate al 85-90% y emcantado estoy


----------



## guaxx (22 Feb 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Galletas, nesquick y pan = AZUCAR



Si eso ya lo sé, fue anoche nada más, un arrebato tonto que tuve. En la semana he comido bien, salvo lo de usar vinagre balsámico en las ensaladas, que he visto que tiene muchos azúcares.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Feb 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Yo tengo bastantes dudas con la paleo estricta porque si precisamente nos remontamos a la biología humana y su adaptación, el cuerpo humano está hecho para engordar para no pasar penuria tan fácilmente. Y cuando perdemos esa capacidad de engorde (en caquexia) es que un problema hay.
> 
> Por otra parte, también tenemos muchos receptores del sabor dulce, cosa que carnívoros como los gatos no tienen.
> 
> ...




Es que la paleo no tiene pq significar alto o bajo en grasas o proteina o hidratos.
Aquí lo importante es que los alimentos sean de calidad y que nuestro organismo los digiera correctamente ( o sea, nada de procesados, azúcares refinados...).

Aún así:
- Nunca puede resultar igual una dieta alta en Hidratos que en Grasas. No digo que una tenga que ser peor o mejor, simplemente el resultado nunca será el mismo.
- Una dieta alta en hidratos, cuando hablamos de hidratos "buenos" (frutas y verduras), lo veo poco menos que imposible. Es muy difícil hacer una dieta alta en hidratos basándose en frutas y verduras. Con lo cual, aquí entrarían los cereales, con sus granos, gluten y demás...y creo que viendo los testimonios de los foreros, todos tenemos claro que los farinaceos forman parte de los problemas de obesidad y demás. 

Y otro punto importante: cuando comemos muchos hidratos, la insulina se distara y ESTA Y SOLO ESTA, es la culpable de la obesidad.
Permitidme que quite el 5% de la gente que está enferma, que se medica mucho, que tiene depresiones, stress... pero excepto este 5%, el 100% de la gente obesa, basa su alimentación en los hidratos (y como acabo de decir, si se basa en los hidratos, es que come muchos farinaceos).

En cambio hay un 0% de gente que se base en grasas (se entienden que son las buenas) y protes, y coma pocos hidratos, y que sea obeso. Un 0%.

El ser humano tiene el gen ahorrador. Estamos diseñados para ahorrar. Pero es que ahora vivimos en un mundo donde hay abundancia. Según lo que me mueva podré comer más o menos hidratos (y siempre de los "sanos***** 
Pero tengo que ser consciente de eso. 
Que coma muchos hidratos no tiene pq implicar obesidad, pero sí que todo obeso lo es por abusar de los hidratos.

Y ojo, yo no hablo necesariamente de dietas cetogenicas. Pero entreno comer 70% hidratos o 15% hidratos, hay un punto medio.

A sabiendas que estamos diseñados para ahorrar y que nuestro estilo de vida es sedentario, ingerir un 60-70% de hidratos, me parece un chiste.
Yo ingiero un 40-50% de hidratos. Y sé que cuando estoy en modo sedentario, es necesario comer menos hidratos y cuando estoy mucho más activo tengo que comer más hidratos. 

Pero NUNCA, una dieta alta en hidratos puede resultar igual que una dieta alta en grasas.


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Feb 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> el dulce de por las noches despues de cenar, hay manera de sustituirlo??????



En el Alcampo tienes chocolate al 90% de pureza de cacao. Tiene 14g de carbohidratos a los 100g. Si te sabes controlar y no te pasas no parece muy malo...


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Feb 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Galletas, nesquick y pan = AZUCAR



Y acumulacion instantanea de uno a dos kilos de liquido.

La bascula puede oscilar en mi caso unos dos kilos solo por el arroz y la cerveza del domingo. Evidentemente lo meas en dos dias y vuelves a tu peso.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2016 at 21:02 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Es que la paleo no tiene pq significar alto o bajo en grasas o proteina o hidratos.
> Aquí lo importante es que los alimentos sean de calidad y que nuestro organismo los digiera correctamente ( o sea, nada de procesados, azúcares refinados...).
> 
> Aún así:
> ...



Pues seguimos con la estupidez de asignarle porcentajes a una dieta que por definicion no los tiene. Paleo significa bo comer sugus, bollicaos, magdalenas y por extension cualquier cosa que lleve proceso con harinas, azucar, conservantes y colorantes.

Vamos lo que viene a ser comerse todo lo que puedas comprar en una fruteria, carniceria, pescaderia...

Que aun salga una ejperta a soltar tanta gilipollez ya huele.

Si basase mi alimentacion en mas cantidad de boniatos, calabazas, chirivias, zamahorias, muchas verduras, etc, muy poca carne y pescado, perfectamente se pueden ingerir un 70% de hidratos. Incluso ser vegetariano siendo paleo.

Teniendo claro que los procesados son veneno a cada uno le puede sentar mejor unos porcentajes u otros.


----------



## Qui (22 Feb 2016)

Yo también iba a poner lo de la retención de líquidos.
Me suelo pasar mucho los fines de semana y cojo alrededor de dos kilos con respecto al viernes.
El martes ya no están.


----------



## guaxx (23 Feb 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Yo también iba a poner lo de la retención de líquidos.
> Me suelo pasar mucho los fines de semana y cojo alrededor de dos kilos con respecto al viernes.
> El martes ya no están.



Me pesaré mañana por la mañana a ver si ese atracón del domingo noche ha desaparecidoienso:


----------



## guaxx (24 Feb 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Me pesaré mañana por la mañana a ver si ese atracón del domingo noche ha desaparecidoienso:



98,4 el lunes y 97,1 esta mañana. He orinado más de la cuenta y esos dos días he mantenido el hábito de alimentación de las últimas 3 semanas.

Pues sí que penaliza comerte un tazón de Nesquick con galletas...

Qué tal son las lentejas? Hoy tengo eso de primero, compraré un poco de chorizo para meter grasa.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Drama (24 Feb 2016)

Por cierto, éstas cosas se pueden comer?

https://www.aldi.es/export/sites/aldi/.galleries/products/callos-a-la-madrilena-5210.jpg

La composición nutricional no parece mal...

Calorías en Zarta Callos A La Madrileña- Calorías e información nutricional | MyFitnessPal.com


Ya sé que es porquería, pero para un día que vas pillado de tiempo o sin ganas....


----------



## avioneti (24 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es que la paleo no tiene pq significar alto o bajo en grasas o proteina o hidratos.
> Aquí lo importante es que los alimentos sean de calidad y que nuestro organismo los digiera correctamente ( o sea, nada de procesados, azúcares refinados...).
> 
> Aún así:
> ...



Vaya sarta de estupideces. Claro que hay gente gorda comiendo grasas y gente flaca comiendo hidratos, en ambos casos influye la actividad y balance enrgetico.

Si comes suficientes calorias estate seguro que engordaras hasta solo con proteinas (que seria el macro mas costoso de metabolizar).

Y como te veo muy limitado te pongo una persona delgada con dieta muy alta en hidratos (80% del total calorico) basada en frutas y verduras crudas. 

Douglas Graham, buscalo y asi ya tienes un caso que contar de los que segun tu no existen. Y ya si miras mas seguidores de esa filosofia frugiveros ya se te cae el alma a los pies.

De una dieta alta en grasa y baja en hidratos y obeso, el propio atktins en la autopsia sale su sobrepeso. 

De nada.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Feb 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> Vaya sarta de estupideces. Claro que hay gente gorda comiendo grasas y gente flaca comiendo hidratos, en ambos casos influye la actividad y balance enrgetico.
> 
> Si comes suficientes calorias estate seguro que engordaras hasta solo con proteinas (que seria el macro mas costoso de metabolizar).
> 
> ...



Veo que usted entiende poco de lo que se escribe en este hilo.

Claro que hay mucha gente que se harta a hidratos y no engorda. Pero eso no quiere decir que no sufra de algun otro tipo de inflamacion. Su cuerpo no no engordará pero a lo mejor tendrá dermatitis, caries, diabetis, o un ataque al corazón a los 55. Vaya usted a saber.

Que las grasas engordan? Usted habla en general. Hay varios tipos de grasas. Si se refiere a comer croquetas o donuts, obviamente tiene toda la razón.

Pero aquí no hablamos de eso. Soy profesor de educación física y entrenador personal desde hace casi 15 años. Y voy a ser tajante con lo que voy a decir ahora:
- NUNCA HE VISTO A NADIE ENGORDAR COMIENDO GRASAS (se entiende que son las buenas). No he visto a nadie obeso por culpa de los malditos cocos, aguacates, olivas, frutos secos o carnes y pescados grasos. NUNCA.

- Y el 95% de la gente obesa (permíteme que quite un 5% por culpa de medicamentos y otras historias), lo es por un abuso de hidratos (obviamente refinados). Que cada uno mire a su alrededor (vecino, amigos, familiares..) y cuando vea alguno obeso que le pregunte en que basa su alimentación. A ver cuantos le dicen que se pasan el día comiendo grasas de las buenas. 

Y alguien me dirá, es que si come usted 7000 calorías prevenientes de los cocos, aguacates, frutos secos, tb engordará....

Y sabe usted porqué no? Pues pq son alimentos tan nutritivos y tan altamente saciantes, que cuando uno hace una gran comida de protes y grasas buenas, pocas ganas de comer va a tener a la hora de cenar. 

Hoy me he comido: revuelto de huevos (3 huevos), con bacon, champis, calabacín, cebolla. Y a parte un aguacate con tomate. 
Mientras me lo he preparado me estaba comiendo una cucharada de ghee, frutos secos y olivas. Y de postre un puñado de frutos secos más. 
Saciado hasta las trancas. Normalmente cuando me hago este plato ya no ceno (ya no hablo ni de merendar) y si tengo algo de hambre a la hora de la cena, normalmente me hago 4 verduras al horno. 

Es muy fácil hacer una dieta de 7000 calorías con hidratos refinados y harinas. 7000 calorías de grasas y protes buenas es más dificil. Uno se queda tan saciado, que termina comiendo menos. Sencillamente no tiene hambre. 
Y es de lo que se trata: coma usted la cantidad que quiera, que verá que al final del día habrá comido menos.

Es todo una cuestión hormonal. Si tiene un poco de tiempo libre, empiece por la página 1 del hilo y vaya continuando. Se quedará asombrado.


----------



## MAUSER (24 Feb 2016)

Creo que el avioneti este no sabe diferenciar entre las grasas saludables de las hidrogenadas y otras grasas insanas y tontamente sale criticando a gente que le da mil vueltas.


----------



## avioneti (24 Feb 2016)

Mirar, llevo 20 años de entrenador personal, podeis pasaros por el otro hilo para ver un poco de que hablo. 

Pero bueno, seguís con el rollo hormonal, las grasas, la insulina, etc. Si te excedes de calorías fuera de tu balance engordarás. 

¿que es más nutritivo 7000 kcal de coco, aguacate, aceite de oliva? 7000 Kcal de frutas variadas y verduras? Ambas son nutritivas y según tu teoría en ningún caso se podría alcanzar las 7000 Kcal porque ambos se saciarían, y curiosamente engordarían a un nivel de calorías similares lo mismo. 

Es cierto, que hay estudios extremos de los años 50, donde comparaban dietas 90% de grasas, 90% de hidratos, 90% de proteinas en régimen hospitalario y determinar cual engordaba más, pero, ¿quien puede comer así? Eso son régimenes irreales para determinar cosas como que alimento gasta más para digerir, etc. 

Para la gente normal que come variado, el tipo de dieta a medio plazo, da igual, lo que improta es el balance calórico y este estudio lo deja bastante claro: 

Comparison of the Atkins, Ornish, Weight Watchers, and Zone diets for weight loss and heart disease risk reduction: a randomized trial. - PubMed - NCBI

Si después de 15 años de entrenador sigues con esas tonterías es que llevas bastante tiempo sin ponerte al día. Fijo que serás de los que mandas trx, hiit, crossfit a los sedentarios recién llegados y les pones dietas de hospital. Pobres de tus clientes.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Feb 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> *
> Si después de 15 años de entrenador sigues con esas tonterías es que llevas bastante tiempo sin ponerte al día. Fijo que serás de los que mandas trx, hiit, crossfit a los sedentarios recién llegados y les pones dietas de hospital. Pobres de tus clientes.*



Si tú después de 20 años de entrenador que dices que llevas todavía crees que una dieta del 80% de carbos es sana, el que tiene un grave problema eres tú, porque eso es echar oposición directa a diabetes de adulto, trombos, problemas cardíacos, cánceres, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## MAUSER (24 Feb 2016)

Tengo un amigo que basa su dieta en carbohidratos, patatas, pasta, pizza (las hace deliciosas), coca colas, toda clase de procesados, está muy gordo. Su mujer también, ha pasado problemas en las rodillas, tienen 30 años, sufro por ellos... Pero una vez le dije a ella que comerse un gofre con chocolate a las 12 de la noche no era muy saludable y casi llegamos a una discusión. No creo que las dietas altas en hidratos sean sanas. 
Les dije que de vez en cuando hacía ayuno intermitente y que comia dos veces al dia y por las noches un zumo de vegetales y me miraron como a un marciano.


----------



## Luizmi (24 Feb 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> No creo que las dietas altas en hidratos sean sanas.



Volvemos a las andadas, hidratos es arroz e hidratos son kellogs, no se puede generalizar así.


----------



## MAUSER (24 Feb 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Volvemos a las andadas, hidratos es arroz e hidratos son kellogs, no se puede generalizar así.



Vamos a ver... Hidratos son azúcar + insulina = grasa y enfermedades, arroz, kellogs, pan o patatas, todo se transforma en glucosa. Capichi!!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Volvemos a las andadas, hidratos es arroz e hidratos son kellogs, no se puede generalizar así.



A ver que tambien se pone aove que es una forma de no repetirse mil veces. Esta bien ser precisos en el lenguaje pero despues de tropecientas paginas de hilo todos lo entendemos.


----------



## avioneti (24 Feb 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si tú después de 20 años de entrenador que dices que llevas todavía crees que una dieta del 80% de carbos es sana, el que tiene un grave problema eres tú, porque eso es echar oposición directa a diabetes de adulto, trombos, problemas cardíacos, cánceres, etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Y, ¿en que parte dije eso? dejar de inventar cosas que no dije. 

Si existen dietas al 80% de hidratos, por ejemplo, la Pitrikrin y la Ornish, y lo cierto es que son programas estudiados y bastante sanos, aunque en la práctica probablemente no ronden ese 80% de hidratos y las proteínas estén cerca del 15%...

La única dieta real al 80% es una dieta que sea sólo de frutas y algo de verduras tipo la de Douglas Graham y eso es bastante extremo y no la veo adecuada. 

Ese ciclo que poneis hidratos = insulina = el cataclismo mundial y vamos a morir cien veces. Grasa buena (definirla :XX::bla::bla::bla = panacea paleolítica....

Esos son dos extremos igual de absurdos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> Y, ¿en que parte dije eso? dejar de inventar cosas que no dije.
> 
> Si existen dietas al 80% de hidratos, por ejemplo, la Pitrikrin y la Ornish, y lo cierto es que son programas estudiados y bastante sanos, aunque en la práctica probablemente no ronden ese 80% de hidratos y las proteínas estén cerca del 15%...
> 
> ...



Como Ud puede ver el hilo lleva 190 pag, y eso esta ya explicado hasta la saciedad.

Pero esta bien que entre gente nueva y no hay problema en hacerle un resumen. Aqui simplemente se aboga por borrar de la dieta el azucar refinado y sus primos los edulcorantes artificiales. Por extension las harinas refinadas que provocan la misma respuesta insulinica que el azucar puro.

De donde sacamos la energia? Muy facil:

Hidratos de absorcion lenta: Verduras, frutas, tuberculos poco feculentos, y algo de patata y arroz.

Grasas saludables: aceite de oliva virgen, aguacate, mantequilla, grasa de coco, frutos secos.

Proteinas: carne, pescado y huevos. Legumbres y lacteos fermentados tambien dependiendo de como le sienten a cada uno.

La gran ventaja de esta forma de comer es que no machacamos el pancreas, limitamos mucha mierda industrial y activamos la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas.

Lo de los porcentajes NO EXISTE ni nadie ha afirmado que sea universal y beneficioso para todo el mundo. Cada cual tiene que ver lo que mejor le vaya segun actividad, metabolismo. En mi caso puedo hablar los que mejor me sientan a mi y mi opinion es subir bastante el porcentaje de grasas saludables. Solo eliminando procesados ya hay una mejora evidente de salud.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Feb 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> Mirar, llevo 20 años de entrenador personal, podeis pasaros por el otro hilo para ver un poco de que hablo.
> 
> Pero bueno, seguís con el rollo hormonal, las grasas, la insulina, etc. Si te excedes de calorías fuera de tu balance engordarás.
> 
> ...



Imagino que tu eres de los entrenadores que se ha sacado el título de monitor de musculación de 100 horas. Ojo, que no tengo nada en contra, pero estamos hablando de conceptos básicos de 1º de Fisiología de INEF, Medicina o Enfermería. Si no has pisado una facultad en tu vida, y te has limitado a tu curso y a lo que has visto en un gim, tendrás una visión cerrada. Seguramente estarás muy bien formado en cuanto a suplementos y cosas de esas y de como trabajar correctamente un pectoral. Pero nada más. 

A cada uno, con su cosa. Yo no soy dietista así que no realizo dietas. Pero sí que tengo mis conocimientos de nutrición, fisiologia y medicina, gracias a mi carrera. Y no de 100 horas, precisamente.

Lo del conteo de calorías, lo de tanto entra , tanto sale, lo de si como 1500 y gasto 1700, adelgazo sí o sí. Lo de 200 calorías, son 200 calorías, provengan de donde provengan...es algo que en los últimos 15 años la ciencia ya ha demostrado que no es así. 

Yo ya he enlazado varios artículos, webs y demás, de gente especializada sobre estos temas. Sólo hay que querer leerlos.
Las frutas y verduras, por más que sean nutritivas (que lo son) no dejan de ser hidratos. Azúcar. La insulina actúa y el glucagón se inhibe.
Obviamente hay hidratos poco nutritivos e hidratos más nutritivos, hidratos con gluten y sin gluten, hidratos farinaceos e hidratos no farinaceos... Pero un hidrato hace que el pancreas actúe y libere más insulina. 

Qué quiero decir con eso? Que es un error BASAR nuestra alimentación en los hidratos (sobre todo refinados) y más teniendo en cuenta nuestro estilo de vida (bastante sedentario). A partir de ahí, que tú quieras jugar con los % y comer un 70, 60 o 45% de hidratos, será tu hobby, no el mío.

Entiendo que eres un monitor de gym, con el arroz, el pollo, y venga a comer hidratos 7 veces al día, a ciclarse y todas esas cosas que hacía Mr Stallone y que a estas alturas hacen reir por no decir otra cosa.

Repito: todo aquel que sea obeso lo es por abusar de los hidratos refinados (el amado pan, los cereales de desayuno, los macarrones, las galletas, y a todo eso, si le sumamos el arroz y las patatas, ya tenemos el combo perfecto).

Pero nada, vamos a contar calorías y a decir que la pirámide mediterranea es correcta (la base para los cereales) y que simplemente es cuestión de comer menos. Lo mismo, pero menos.

Enga, y a bajar el metabolismo con todo lo que ello conlleva.


----------



## Cazarr (24 Feb 2016)

Leyéndoos me genero algunas dudas que seguramente ya hayáis tratado a lo largo de estas páginas, pero permitid que exponga una:
No dejan de repetir que la dieta mediterránea es "de las más saludables" y según tengo entendido de las que menos problemas cardiovasculares provoca. Quitando que se basa en buena parte en cereales, ¿se podría considerar —efectivamente— _saludable_?


----------



## Rauxa (24 Feb 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Leyéndoos me genero algunas dudas que seguramente ya hayáis tratado a lo largo de estas páginas, pero permitid que exponga una:
> No dejan de repetir que la dieta mediterránea es "de las más saludables" y según tengo entendido de las que menos problemas cardiovasculares provoca. Quitando que se basa en buena parte en cereales, ¿se podría considerar —efectivamente— _saludable_?



El problema (es lo que te dirán ahora los dietistas, una vez se están viendo acorralados) es que de dietas mediterraneas hay muchas. Bonito, verdad?

Hay dietas mediterraneas que no contemplan los cereales. Y otras, que los ponen en la base.

La original, es la italiana, cuando se les preguntó a las mujeres S XVIII, lo que era para ellas una dieta sana.
Respondieron esto:
-carnes/pescados, en función de su ubicación geográfica.
- frutas, verduras.
- huevos
- manteca de cerdo

Y Punto.
Claro que conocían los cereales, pero no formaban su base ni lo veían como algo importante para su salud.

Es más, si preguntas a alguien de 80-90 años te dirán que los cereales, nunca formaron parte de su base. No imagino a mi abuelo de 90 años yendo a los platos cocinados a pedir 200 gramos de espaguettis. Antes se come unos garbanzos, o unas espinacas. 

Toda esta fiebre por los cereales, los macarrones, las pizzas, los hidratos farinaceos, viene de estos últimos 50 años.
Ahora bien, que nos digan que eso era lo normal durante miles y miles de años y haya gente que se lo haya creído, es su problema.

EDITO: siguiendo tu post afirmando que has leído que "la dieta mediterranea es una de las más sanas y que tiene menos accidentes cardiovasculares".
Pues bien, aquí creo que ya se ha expuesto.
La paradoja francesa: Paradoja francesa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Trata de explicar que Francia es el país del 1er mundo que come más grasas y tiene menos accidentes cardiovasculares.

O sea, que en España, que se comen pocas grasas saturadas hay más ataques al corazón que en francia.

La llaman paradoja pq después de estar 50 años repitiendo como un loro que las grasas saturadas son las malas y las que nos provocan daños en el corazón, ocurre que justamente en el país donde MÁS GRASAS SATURADAS INGIEREN, es el país donde menos problemas de corazón tienen. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Los científicos, indignados, claro está. Así que en su momento, decidieron que la grasa saturada, era igualmente mala sí o sí, y que si los franceses no tenían problemas de corazón, era pq bebían más vino que en ningún otro país. 

Esto ya es como los pactos políticos de nuestro país. UN PUTO CIRCO. SÓLO FALTA LA CABRA Y LA TROMPETA.


PD. Os pongo las 2 últimas lineas del enlace que os he puesto más arriba:
"La idea de que las grasas saturadas son malas, proviene de un estudio realizado en 1950 por Ancel Keys que se ha demostrado intencionadamente falso.6 Por tanto se puede afirmar que no sólo no existe tal paradoja, sino que el efecto es precisamente inverso y totalmente lógico."


----------



## avioneti (25 Feb 2016)

A tu estupida afirmacion de que no hay personas tomando hidratos y delgadas te indico una, te muestro un estudio a un año con cuatromdietas y todas tienen resultados similares...podriamos seguir con dietas orientales tipo chinos, japoneses, etc. Y lo obesos que estan.

Luego que coman grasas y esten gordos te pongo un ejemplo significativo, el propio Atkins...

Y ahora me sales con chorradas de titulaciones, que si un 80% de hc no es saludable...Eso en mi universidad significa desviar la atencion del tema. 

Ya te deje claro que te equivocas en tus estupidas afirmaciones, asi ahora puedes seguir pataleando. Cada uno puede comer lo que le plazca, pero una dieta que sea variada ajustada a tu actividad va dar a medio plazos resultados similares.

Si alguien es alergico al gluten (algo bastante raro, a pesar que hoy en dia la intolerancia inventada es lo que vende), pues no puede tomar cereales. Al igual que quien sea alergico a frutos secos, lactosa u otros alimentos hara bien en elimarlos. 

El resto que planteais aqui, se explica porque comeis menos. Quien bebe 1 litro de gaseosa, toma 1 barra pan, mezclado todo mas galletas, bollerias, etc. Ademas del chute de insulina (que tendriais que revisar un poco que la amortigua para no soltar tanta mongolada todo sea dicho de paso), estan comiendo calorias por un tubo. 

Asi que comer asi porque os gusta, pero no lo vendais como los tipicos vendemotos


----------



## Clavisto (25 Feb 2016)

Este hilo ha alcanzado el nivel 2: ha pasado de ser ignorado por su enemigo a empezar a recibir ataques del mismo. Primer objetivo cumplido. Sigamos.

Felicidades, Adrenocromo.

Y al CM...lo vas a tener chungo para derroír lo logrado. Pero chungo.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Feb 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> A tu estupida afirmacion de que no hay personas tomando hidratos y delgadas te indico una, te muestro un estudio a un año con cuatromdietas y todas tienen resultados similares...podriamos seguir con dietas orientales tipo chinos, japoneses, etc. Y lo obesos que estan.
> 
> Luego que coman grasas y esten gordos te pongo un ejemplo significativo, el propio Atkins...
> 
> ...




Vuelvo a repetir pq parece que eres de la Logse.

SÍ QUE SE PUEDEN COMER MUCHOS HIDRATOS Y ESTAR DELGADO. (eso sí, tendrás otros problemas inflamatorios)

PERO TODO AQUEL QUE SEA OBESO LO ES POR COMER MUCHOS HIDRATOS (FARINACEOS).

Los hemos entendido, ahora?

Alergia al gluten, inventado? Dentro de unos años, no existirá ningún producto con gluten. 
Ya me dirás que tiene de beneficioso el gluten para el ser humano, cuando nunca lo hemos ingerido. Cosas malas tiene muchas, buenas 0 patatero.
No hace mucho sacaron un estudio (está por este hilo), en el que un 80% de la gente que sacó el gluten de su dieta (y que no eran celíacos), habían notado mejoras en su estado física y bienestar)


----------



## avioneti (25 Feb 2016)

Esas dos afirmaciones en mayúsculas son falsas o matizables. 

Por escribir chillando no tienes más razón. Lo del gluten es una proteína del trigo, alérgicos reales hay pocos, intolerancia que es un término vago se usa y manipula para todo hoy en día. 

No leí ese estudio, pero esperó que tenga una muestra decente, no sea sesgado y tenga un grupo de control, porque sino será tan subjetivo como si yo te digo que al agitar 7 veces el agua antes de beberlo me notó mejor.


----------



## Luizmi (25 Feb 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Este hilo ha alcanzado el nivel 2: ha pasado de ser ignorado por su enemigo a empezar a recibir ataques del mismo. Primer objetivo cumplido. Sigamos.
> 
> Felicidades, Adrenocromo.
> 
> Y al CM...lo vas a tener chungo para derroír lo logrado. Pero chungo.



El tema pone: "comer menos azúcar y harinas", y "comer menos azúcar y harinas" es perfectamente compatible con varios estilos de alimentación, NADIE en ningún tipo de alimentación está recomendando comer azúcar y harinas.

Qué ha pasado?, que han entrado los paleos secuestrando el hilo y haciendolo suyo , no se que problema tienen con otros expresen sus opiniones al respecto, luego hablamos de los veganos, pero los paleos también parecéis una secta 

Yo tampoco creo que la cosa sea tan sencilla y todo se limite a comer bajo carbos/iG, hay más chicha que centrar todo en el tema de la insulina, o sea, comer alto en grasa y bajo en carbos, ahí no está toda la verdad.

Hay MONTONES de especialistas revirtiendo enfermedades coronarias, diabetes, etc, con dietas altas en carbos y bajas en grasa como puse en un extenso comentario hace unas páginas, no se que dieta será perfecta, tal vez dependa de cada persona, genes, etc, 

Cuando peor me encontraba y me diagnosticaron diabetes llevaba meses comiendo una dieta muy alta en grasa y proteinas...


----------



## Rauxa (25 Feb 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> Esas dos afirmaciones en mayúsculas son falsas o matizables.
> 
> Por escribir chillando no tienes más razón. Lo del gluten es una proteína del trigo, alérgicos reales hay pocos, intolerancia que es un término vago se usa y manipula para todo hoy en día.
> 
> No leí ese estudio, pero esperó que tenga una muestra decente, no sea sesgado y tenga un grupo de control, porque sino será tan subjetivo como si yo te digo que al agitar 7 veces el agua antes de beberlo me notó mejor.



Estoy esperando ese estudio que justifique que tenemos que comer gluten sí o sí.
Alérgicos hay pocos, intolerantes muchisimos. En tanto que la gente se quita de las harinas y ya ve cambios, es que el gluten no hace más que dañarnos.

Ahora bien, si existe un estudio que rebata eso y que diga que el gluten es sano y recomendable, nos puede ilustrar.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2016 at 12:02 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> El tema pone: "comer menos azúcar y harinas", y "comer menos azúcar y harinas" es perfectamente compatible con varios estilos de alimentación, NADIE en ningún tipo de alimentación está recomendando comer azúcar y harinas.
> 
> Qué ha pasado?, que han entrado los paleos secuestrando el hilo y haciendolo suyo , no se que problema tienen con otros expresen sus opiniones al respecto, luego hablamos de los veganos, pero los paleos también parecéis una secta
> 
> ...



La diabetes va íntimamente ligada al pancreas/insulina. Y eso tiene que ver con la ingesta de hidratos refinados. La proteina tb hace que se libere insulina pero de forma no tan brusca y rápida. 
Habría que ver que grasas y protes comías y de qué calidad y qué hidratos comes ahora. 
Pero siendo diabético y a día de hoy, hacer trabajar mucho tu pancreas, no sería un buen negocio.


----------



## Luizmi (25 Feb 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Estoy esperando ese estudio que justifique que tenemos que comer gluten sí o sí.
> Alérgicos hay pocos, intolerantes muchisimos. En tanto que la gente se quita de las harinas y ya ve cambios, es que el gluten no hace más que dañarnos.
> 
> Ahora bien, si existe un estudio que rebata eso y que diga que el gluten es sano y recomendable, nos puede ilustrar.
> ...



La diabetes también va muy ligada a la resistencia a la insulina, las grasas provocan resistencia a la insulina, no se si todas, algunas o en algunos formatos, pero la provocan.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Feb 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> La diabetes también va muy ligada a la resistencia a la insulina, las grasas provocan resistencia a la insulina, no se si todas, algunas o en algunos formatos, pero la provocan.



Lo que produce una resistencia a la insulina, es tener alta la insulina. 
La insulina alta básicamente es por:
- ingesta de glucosa
- exceso de proteínas. 

Pero realmente hay que comer mucha prote para tener un problema con la insulina. Y esta se libera de forma más lenta. 
Solo hay que ver una tabla de alimentos y ver cuales liberan más insulina.
Resistencia a la insulina ¿Qué es exactamente? | Me gusta estar bien


Aqui verás que las grasas ayudan a la resistencia insulínica
Carga glucémica y grasa. Cortisol resistencia a la insulina | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## zapatitos (25 Feb 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> *La diabetes también va muy ligada a la resistencia a la insulina, las grasas provocan resistencia a la insulina, no se si todas, algunas o en algunos formatos, pero la provocan.*



Es la grasa almacenada en el cuerpo la que puede provocar diabetes sobre todo la grasa visceral y no la grasa que se consume. Osease un individuo obeso tiene muchas más probabilidades de desarrollar diabetes.

Ahora lo que se lleva años investigando es el porqué hay gente que incluso estando delgados y llevan una dieta sana siguen desarrollando la diabetes de adulto osease el factor genético aunque todavía no hay conclusiones definitivas sobre ello.

*Investigadores identifican nueva causa de resistencia a la insulina | HHMI.org*

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Feb 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es la grasa almacenada en el cuerpo la que puede provocar diabetes sobre todo la grasa visceral y no la grasa que se consume. Osease un individuo obeso tiene muchas más probabilidades de desarrollar diabetes.
> 
> Ahora lo que se lleva años investigando es el porqué hay gente que incluso estando delgados y llevan una dieta sana siguen desarrollando la diabetes de adulto osease el factor genético aunque todavía no hay conclusiones definitivas sobre ello.
> 
> ...



Es lo que venimos contando. Uno puede hincharse a hidratos y no tiene pq engordar, pero su páncreas está trabajando el doble o el triple de lo que sería normal. Y tarda o temprano tendrá un problema.
Tb todos conocemos a alguien delgado (por tanto aparentemente sano) y con un ataque al corazón a los 55 años. Delgado, pero con las arterias taponadas.

Hay gente que se cree lo de que cada persona es diferente. Pues no.
Cuando nos hinchamos a hidratos, a TODOS, el páncreas tiene que hacer un sobreesfuerzo. A algunos, eso les terminará provocando una obesidad, a otros un diabetes, a otros las dos cosas, a otros un alzheimer avanzado...aquí juega la resistencia a la insulina que tenga cada uno, la genética... pero el problema está ahí.
De hecho, cuando ya tenemos algunas de esas enfermedades, un médico con dos dedos de frente, coge un libro, se lee los alimentos que nos hacen liberar mucha insulina y te los elimina.
Eso sí, esperan a que enfermes. Mientras estés sano, hínchate a macarrones, pan y galletas Tosta Rica, que llevan el sello de la asociación de pediatras españoles.


----------



## Tinuvuel (25 Feb 2016)

Ahora ya no pueden, se lo han prohibido


----------



## SofoR (26 Feb 2016)

Recomiendo el documental: Feed Up
Feed Up Los Sucios Secretos de la Industria de la AlimentaciÃ³n Documental Spanish subt - YouTube
Creo que no se ha nombrado aquí, creo...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (27 Feb 2016)

Cosas muy curiosas de los hidratos... 

Cuando nacemos estamos en cetosis y hasta que no nos meten las papillas de verduras y frutas estamos en cetosis. Curioso que si la cetosis es taaaaan mala tengamos el desarrollo embrionario en ese estado... Con lo sabia que es la naturaleza, y fallar en esto, ¡qué raro!

Las grasas son taaaaan malas que meterte una comida con 100% de grasas a tu cuerpo le es igual, cagarás aceite como mucho, pero meterte una comida con 100% de hidratos el pancreas se tiene que sobre-esforzar para retirar la glucosa en sangre porqué es altamente tóxica.

En cuánto a la industria alimentaria, que buenos son que nos venden la comida "mala" (alta en grasa) a precio de oro y en cambio los hidratos están tirados de precio a comparación. 

Qué majos los de la industria alimentaria que al ponerles aditivos a todo (léase sales e hidratos) nos causan como una adicción a sus productos y cada 3-4 horas nos pegue un bajón de azúcar para volver a consumir sus productos.

Con lo buenos que son los hidratos, y ahora te recomiendan no tomar hidratos si tienes cáncer porqué las células tumorales necesitan un chute de energía rápido y eso solo te lo da los hidratos...

Que buenos que son los hidratos que empeoran el alzheimer y la epilepsia. 

Y así podría seguir bastante rato...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Feb 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Cosas muy curiosas de los hidratos...
> 
> Cuando nacemos estamos en cetosis y hasta que no nos meten las papillas de verduras y frutas estamos en cetosis. Curioso que si la cetosis es taaaaan mala tengamos el desarrollo embrionario en ese estado... Con lo sabia que es la naturaleza, y fallar en esto, ¡qué raro!
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Bobesponjista (27 Feb 2016)

Yo comia antes tres veces y estaba gorda como una nutra, cambie habitos hace ya meses, y uno de los mas importantes es que ahora como cinco veces. Las dos comidas que he añadidos suelen ser de fruta. Por la mañana fruta no falta y en la tarde o fruta o un yogur o unos frutos secos. Me va de maravilla, pero si me paso cinco horas sin comer ya me da bajon, añadiendo tambien que hago ejercicio fisico fuerte al menos cuatro dias a la semana y estoy tratando de tonificar el cuerpo completamente, cosa que si como tres veces al dia es imposible, el metabolismo ha de estar funcionando todo el rato. No podria ni queriendo volver a los habitos de antes, ahora mis resultados clinicos son excelentes. Ha sido cuando he cambiado a cinco comidas y añadiendo ciertos alimentos y suprimiendo otros cuando he empezado a eliminar los sobrantes de grasa y crear musculo y una figura sana y esbelta. Con tres comidas solo bajaba de peso pero no tonificaba nada.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Feb 2016)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo comia antes tres veces y estaba gorda como una nutra, cambie habitos hace ya meses, y uno de los mas importantes es que ahora como cinco veces. Las dos comidas que he añadidos suelen ser de fruta. Por la mañana fruta no falta y en la tarde o fruta o un yogur o unos frutos secos. Me va de maravilla, pero si me paso cinco horas sin comer ya me da bajon, añadiendo tambien que hago ejercicio fisico fuerte al menos cuatro dias a la semana y estoy tratando de tonificar el cuerpo completamente, cosa que si como tres veces al dia es imposible, el metabolismo ha de estar funcionando todo el rato. No podria ni queriendo volver a los habitos de antes, ahora mis resultados clinicos son excelentes. Ha sido cuando he cambiado a cinco comidas y añadiendo ciertos alimentos y suprimiendo otros cuando he empezado a eliminar los sobrantes de grasa y crear musculo y una figura sana y esbelta. Con tres comidas solo bajaba de peso pero no tonificaba nada.



Es normal que tengas que comer 5 veces. Al comer tanta fruta, el azúcar te debe subir y bajar que da gusto y esto hace que tengas necesidad de comer a menudo. 
Y si ahora haces deporte de alta intensidad esta sería la clave de tu tonificación. No por el hecho de pasar de hacer 3 a 5 comidas. 
El metabolismo ya está funcionando más allá de que comas 5 veces o 3.
Yo como 2 veces y mi cuerpo no pide más. 

Hay que pensar que el comer (digestión) es un estrés para el cuerpo. Un estrés necesario eso sí (sino nos morimos), pero un estrés que lo que hace es hacernos envejecer. Cuantas más digestiones se vea obligado nuestro cuerpo a hacer, más rápido envejecemos.
Así que como concepto, es más sano hacer 3 comidas que 5. Otra cosa es que bases tu alimentación en los hidratos con lo cual cosa tu cuerpo te demandará comida más a menudo. 

Y no hablo de comer menos:
Es mejor hacer 2 comidas de 2500 calorías cada una: total de 5000
Que hacer 5 comidas de 1000 calorías cada una. total tb de 5000

Es mejor que nuestro sistema digestivo trabaje 2 veces al día que no 5.
Cuando uno enferma, el médico le dice que coma menos veces. Es con el estómago vacío que nuestros sistema se reajustan. Cuando nos hacemos una analítica nos piden que vengamos en ayunas. El cuerpo funciona mejor así.

Obviamente aquí no hablamos de ayunos de 3 días, sino de ayunas de unas pocas horas. 

Yo como más calorías que nunca, pero en lugar de 5 comidas las reparto en 2-3


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2016)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> *Yo comia antes tres veces y estaba gorda como una nutra, cambie habitos hace ya meses, y uno de los mas importantes es que ahora como cinco veces. Las dos comidas que he añadidos suelen ser de fruta. Por la mañana fruta no falta y en la tarde o fruta o un yogur o unos frutos secos. Me va de maravilla, pero si me paso cinco horas sin comer ya me da bajon, añadiendo tambien que hago ejercicio fisico fuerte al menos cuatro dias a la semana y estoy tratando de tonificar el cuerpo completamente, cosa que si como tres veces al dia es imposible, el metabolismo ha de estar funcionando todo el rato. No podria ni queriendo volver a los habitos de antes, ahora mis resultados clinicos son excelentes. Ha sido cuando he cambiado a cinco comidas y añadiendo ciertos alimentos y suprimiendo otros cuando he empezado a eliminar los sobrantes de grasa y crear musculo y una figura sana y esbelta. Con tres comidas solo bajaba de peso pero no tonificaba nada.*



Si comes fruta sola que son hidratos rápidos es normal que después te de un bajón, nunca hay que tomar una comida solo de hidratos ni siquiera antes o después del ejercicio porque es infinitamente mejor una mezcla de hidratos y proteina que tomar solo hidratos.

Cuando tomes fruta es tan sencillo como añadirle un puñado de frutos secos por ejemplo, la grasa y la fibra que contienen ralentizará los hidratos de la fruta. Osease en vez de tomar o fruta o yogur o frutos secos toma las dos cosas y aunque no soy demasiado defensor del yogur porque está demasiado sobreestimado pues puedes tomar las tres cosas sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## montella (27 Feb 2016)

¿frutas solas no entonces?


----------



## Clavisto (27 Feb 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿frutas si o no entonces?



Sí pero no en modo ansiaputa; es decir, una o dos piezas al día.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Feb 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Sí pero no en modo ansiaputa; es decir, una o dos piezas al día.



Es mas, y eso no se repite lo suficiente ... la fruta es cojonuda buenisima, su fructosa es el azucar que nos ha dado la naturaleza y nuestro cuerpo esta diseñado para lidiar con ella, peroo...

...cuando ya tienes un sobrepeso severo es porque nuestro pancreas ha tirado ya la toalla. En ese caso y con la finalidad de perder peso hay que eliminar todas las fuentes de hidratos rapidos, y LIMITAR las otras fuentes de hidratos naturales durante una temporada.

Como ha dicho el Sr Clavisto una o dos piezas de fruta al dia es correcto. Si estas hecha una ballena y quieres quitarte kilos no puedes abusar de mucha fruta ni muchas patatas ni mucho arroz.

Cuando alcances tu peso normal con solo eliminar azucar y harinas no vuelves a engordar en tu puta vida.

Ahora a ver si no viene nadie con baja comprension lectora a decir que la fruta es mala.


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Feb 2016)

Bueno, tras unos meses expongo mis resultados que voy viendo:

-En verano pesaba unos 55-57 kilos depende del día. Hoy peso 62 y subiendo. Este aumento de peso es todo músculo, se me esta poniendo unas patorras y unos brazos bonicos.
-Me ha desaparecido la pájara mental que normalmente llevaba por las mañanas. Ahora llegó al laboratorio y tenga el trabajo que tenga lo hago con una rapidez y sobretodo, bien echo.
-Hago 4 comidas. Y lo explico. Desayuno fuerte, comida fuerte, merienda pre-entreno(días de natación) y cena fuerte. La merienda pre-entreno l hago debido a que tengo el metabolismo tan acelerado que, si no lo hago a mitad de las series en la piscina suelo quedarme vacío.
-No tengo hambre a deshoras. Ni ganas de comer. Cero ansiedad por el azúcar.
-Mejora de entrenos y competiciones (triatlon, natación y algún qur otro ultra) muchísimos mejores que antes de empezar a dejar las harinas y azucares.
-Mejor sensación de bienestar tanto física como mentalmente. Este echo es resaltable, porque en la mental, antes cuando era por la tarde o tarde-noche, iba en mi mundo. Este curso empecé a sacarme Matemáticas por la UNED, y los resultados son muy buenos, al igual como ocurre en el tema deportivo.
-Mejora de la salud dental. No volver a tener digestiones pesadas. No tener "pájaras"...

Algo se me olvidará, pero aquí tenéis mi evolución. En verano colgare otro post con mi evolución.

Gracias a todos los que hqceis posible este hilo.


----------



## Vigilante (27 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es mas, y eso no se repite lo suficiente ... la fruta es cojonuda buenisima, su fructosa es el azucar que nos ha dado la naturaleza y nuestro cuerpo esta diseñado para lidiar con ella, peroo...
> 
> ...cuando ya tienes un sobrepeso severo es porque nuestro pancreas ha tirado ya la toalla. En ese caso y con la finalidad de perder peso hay que eliminar todas las fuentes de hidratos rapidos, y LIMITAR las otras fuentes de hidratos naturales durante una temporada.
> 
> ...



Yo que he dejado pan, cereales, pastas y bollería con buenos resultados pero la fruta la he incrementado.
Muchas mañana solamente desayuno dos naranjas. ¿No es lo mas recomendable?
Los frutos secos también los he aumentado: pistachos, cacahuetes y almendras. ¿Algún otro recomendais?


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Feb 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Yo que he dejado pan, cereales, pastas y bollería con buenos resultados pero la fruta la he incrementado.
> Muchas mañana solamente desayuno dos naranjas. ¿No es lo mas recomendable?
> Los frutos secos también los he aumentado: pistachos, cacahuetes y almendras. ¿Algún otro recomendais?



Como ya he dicho la fruta solo hay qie tener medida si partes de un gran sobrepeso, simplemente porque es un freno a la hora de adelgazar. No se cual es tu caso.

Las pipas de girasol y de calabaza, si las consigues sin sal son muy buenas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 Feb 2016)

Uff, hoy apenas he comido hidratos y qué mal se pasa. Tengo.mono....:: :ouch: dos rebanadas de pan integral de centeno con espelta y ya.... Nada más de cereales, y nada que lleve azúcar añadido....Pescado, fruta, hortalizas, huevos, cacao puro, leche de avena....he tenido que hacer grandes esfuerzos al pasar por delante de la panadería.... Qué ganas de comprar una barra calentita....:baba: ahora eso sí, me siento ligera ligera, yo que suelo tener el estómago fatal siempre :ouch:
A ver lo que aguanto ::


----------



## capital tali (28 Feb 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Uff, hoy apenas he comido hidratos y qué mal se pasa. Tengo.mono....:: :ouch: dos rebanadas de pan integral de centeno con espelta y ya.... Nada más de cereales, y nada que lleve azúcar añadido....Pescado, fruta, hortalizas, huevos, cacao puro, leche de avena....he tenido que hacer grandes esfuerzos al pasar por delante de la panadería.... Qué ganas de comprar una barra calentita....:baba: ahora eso sí, me siento ligera ligera, yo que suelo tener el estómago fatal siempre :ouch:
> A ver lo que aguanto ::



Yo toda la vida pensaba que estar pesado después de comer era lo normal. Por ensayo y error acabe eliminando todo el azúcar y harinas de mi dieta y ya se lo que es una digestión ligera. Me encanta el pan, pero como el que tengo a mi alcance es tan malo se lleva muy bien su ausencia, cada vez mejor. Ayuda mucho saber que cada vez que lo vuelvo a tomar los efectos se repiten: primero un día estreñido y al día siguiente descomposición. NO FALLA. Yo no se so soy intolerante al gluten, pero vivo mejor sin él.

Lo que llevo peor es el queso. En cantidades mínimas no me pasa nada, pero en exceso mi intestino protesta.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Feb 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Uff, hoy apenas he comido hidratos y qué mal se pasa. Tengo.mono....:: :ouch: dos rebanadas de pan integral de centeno con espelta y ya.... Nada más de cereales, y nada que lleve azúcar añadido....Pescado, fruta, hortalizas, huevos, cacao puro, leche de avena....he tenido que hacer grandes esfuerzos al pasar por delante de la panadería.... Qué ganas de comprar una barra calentita....:baba: ahora eso sí, me siento ligera ligera, yo que suelo tener el estómago fatal siempre :ouch:
> A ver lo que aguanto* ::



Cuando lleves más de 20 años como yo sin probar el pan pasarás corriendo más que un galgo por delante de la panadería por el asco que te dará el olor a pan recién hecho. Yo vivo cerca de una pequeña fábrica de dulces y con lo que más naúseas me entra es sobre todo con el olor de cuando están haciendo rosquillas. Tampoco aguanto el olor típico a fritos rebozados de muchos bares, me pongo enfermo.

Saludos.


----------



## lewis (28 Feb 2016)

Hola, saludos a todos los que aportáis en éste hilo porque creo que es de lo mejorcito del foro. 

Quisiera hacer una pregunta y es que después de quitar bastante peso con esta forma de comer y sin hacer deporte, ahora estoy cogiendo algo (1,5kl.) y coincide con que he empezado a correr y llevaré un mes. ¿Este incremento de peso puede deberse a que estoy ganando músculo? Gracias a todos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Feb 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Hola, saludos a todos los que aportáis en éste hilo porque creo que es de lo mejorcito del foro.
> 
> Quisiera hacer una pregunta y es que después de quitar bastante peso con esta forma de comer y sin hacer deporte, ahora estoy cogiendo algo (1,5kl.) y coincide con que he empezado a correr y llevaré un mes. ¿Este incremento de peso puede deberse a que estoy ganando músculo? Gracias a todos.



Lo primero de todo es saber altura y peso. El primer mes es raro no perder peso la mayoria de liquidos al desinflamarte. Pero si ya estas tiempo y en tu peso a mi me ha pasado lo mismo cuando ya llevaba un año y medio. Me estabilice en 87 y ahora llevo seis meses en 89-90. Yo si he notado incremento de masa muscular pero no se si eso lo explica todo. Yo mido 1,86.

Tambien es cierto que meti mas patatas y un bocata a la semana, y alguna cerveza cae de vez en cuando.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Feb 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Hola, saludos a todos los que aportáis en éste hilo porque creo que es de lo mejorcito del foro.
> 
> Quisiera hacer una pregunta y es que después de quitar bastante peso con esta forma de comer y sin hacer deporte, ahora estoy cogiendo algo (1,5kl.) y coincide con que he empezado a correr y llevaré un mes. ¿Este incremento de peso puede deberse a que estoy ganando músculo? Gracias a todos.



Llevas un mes haciendo deporte, o un mes comiendo así?

--------------------------

*Pego aquí un EDIT que he hecho al mensaje que abre el hilo:
*

*EDITO CASI 5 MESES DESPUÉS DE ABRIR EL HILO*: Lo primero de todo agradecer a los participantes en el hilo sus aportaciones, en especial a Rauxa y a Karlos Smith (aunque mucha otra gente ha aportado cosas muy útiles). 

En mi caso, sigo manteniendo el peso, y en los últimos dos o tres meses ganando masa muscular (recomiendo encarecidamente la calistenia). Mi experiencia me ha proporcionado las siguientes conclusiones "Provisionales" (no tengo pruebas científicas de nada de esto):

-Que aumentando grasas saludables, y especialmente frutos secos, con aportes de hidratos de carbono por debajo de 100 gr. diarios (y sólo en forma de frutas, verduras y hortalizas), es decir, cerca de lo que sería una dieta cetogénica aunque no estricta, la bajada de peso es extremadamente rápida y eficaz. El ayuno intermitente con este tipo de alimentación, en mi caso al menos, ELIMINA la sensación de hambre hasta límites que me han llegado a preocupar.

-Que introducir más hidratos, de nuevo en forma de patatas, calabaza, frutas, etc. (no harinas ni azúcares), hace que el peso se estabilice, y se detiene el adelgazamiento.

-Que el hecho de consumir uno o dos días a la semana (viernes y sábado) alimentos como pizza, pan, bocadillos, alcohol, etc., no parece tener ninguna consecuencia sobre todo lo anterior, o el efecto es tan pequeño que no he podido medirlo.

-Que a partir de tres o cuatro días sin comer harinas/azúcares, hay un par de días en los que se mea mucho (y a veces hasta se suda mucho), en este caso es como si el volumen del cuerpo se redujera mucho (por ejemplo, se nota en los agujeros del cinturón) aunque el peso no baje demasiado. Incluso se marcan más los músculos del cuerpo. Supongo que esto debe tener algo que ver con la retención de líquidos y la inflamación.

-Que duermo mejor, me encuentro mejor y con más energía y optimismo (esto es muy subjetivo, claro).


En resumen: creo de verdad que el enfoque que la mayoría de endocrinos y nutricionistas dan al tema del sobrepeso y la obesidad está totalmente equivocado. La teoría del balance energético, es como poco, ineficiente a la hora de perder peso, y probablemente esté equivocada de base. 

Lo único, aclarar que este tipo de alimentación, la recomiendo PARA PERDER PESO Y MANTENER EL PESO PERDIDO. No tengo evidencias de que sea BUENA PARA LA SALUD. Aunque entiendo que el hecho de comer alimentos sin procesar (frutas, verduras frescas, carne, pescado, frutos secos) difícilmente puede ser dañino para la salud, EVIDENTEMENTE NO CONOZCO LAS CONSECUENCIAS PARA LA SALUD DE ELIMINAR EL PAN DE LA DIETA. Tal vez nos muramos antes, no lo sé. Pero yo, al menos, delgado, musculoso y feliz.

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias!!! :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## lewis (28 Feb 2016)

Estoy de peso como en la vida, más bien delgado y me encanta. 
Empecé la dieta hace 5 meses y cuando bajé 6 kilos en los 2 primeros meses me estabilicé y ahora que llevo un mes haciendo deporte he cogido 1'5kl. por eso la pregunta era si ese aumento puede deberse a que he cogido algo de tono muscular. Gracias.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Feb 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Estoy de peso como en la vida, más bien delgado y me encanta.
> Empecé la dieta hace 5 meses y cuando bajé 6 kilos en los 2 primeros meses me estabilicé y ahora que llevo un mes haciendo deporte he cogido 1'5kl. por eso la pregunta era si ese aumento puede deberse a que he cogido algo de tono muscular. Gracias.



Yo cuando empecé con calistenia subí peso. Músculo ya que el cinturón sigue bajando algún agujero ::

El espejo y la cinta métrica no engañan


----------



## Tinuvuel (28 Feb 2016)

Como practicais la calistenia? En gimnasio, en casa, en la calle...? 

Es el ejercicio que mejor cuerpo deja sin duda, ágil, delgado pero fuerte.


----------



## montella (28 Feb 2016)

¿Si eres adicto al chocolate alguna solucion?


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (28 Feb 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Lo único, aclarar que este tipo de alimentación, la recomiendo PARA PERDER PESO Y MANTENER EL PESO PERDIDO. No tengo evidencias de que sea BUENA PARA LA SALUD. Aunque entiendo que el hecho de comer alimentos sin procesar (frutas, verduras frescas, carne, pescado, frutos secos) difícilmente puede ser dañino para la salud, EVIDENTEMENTE NO CONOZCO LAS CONSECUENCIAS PARA LA SALUD DE ELIMINAR EL PAN DE LA DIETA.



Yo llevo 3 años ya en dieta cetogénica o muy baja en hidratos, y solo me la salto para navidades u ocasiones muy excepcionales, y no puedo estar más contento. Siempre he sido delgado (aka cuerpoescombro) y he ganado algo de peso en músculo. Pero lo mejor es que se me han ido las migrañas, urticarias y tengo mucha más energía.

Yo empecé a hacer dieta cetogénica porqué a mi novia le detectaron resistencia a la insulina y la endocrina le dijo que los hidratos eran como veneno para ella. Ví como comía y se me ponían los dientes largos. Total que para simplificar la compra, el menú y porqué veo que me va bien, en junio 3 años.

Decir que al año y pico de dieta cetogénica me hice unas analíticas y me salieron de libro.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Feb 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿Si eres adicto al chocolate alguna solucion?



Tú eres adicto al azúcar, no al chocolate: es imposible serlo de algo amargo.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Feb 2016)

lewis dijo:


> *Hola, saludos a todos los que aportáis en éste hilo porque creo que es de lo mejorcito del foro.
> 
> Quisiera hacer una pregunta y es que después de quitar bastante peso con esta forma de comer y sin hacer deporte, ahora estoy cogiendo algo (1,5kl.) y coincide con que he empezado a correr y llevaré un mes. ¿Este incremento de peso puede deberse a que estoy ganando músculo? Gracias a todos.*



Está claro que es masa muscular y es normal al comenzar hacer cualquier deporte, pero para asegurarse del todo lo mejor es medirse la cintura, si esta sigue igual está claro que no es grasa porque es donde primero se acumula, si eres mujer medirse cintura y cadera porque muchas tienden a acumular más en la cadera que en la cintura.

La forma correcta de medirse la cintura es con las piernas juntas, estómago relajado y medirla unos 5 cm o así por encima del ombligo. La cadera también hay que medirla con las piernas juntas.

Saludos.


----------



## dmb001 (28 Feb 2016)

La verdad es que eliminar el pan no es algo nuevo, recuerdo cuando era adolescente (hace ya algunas décadas) mi médico me puso a dieta, una muy simple y sin pasar hambre, la recordaré toda la vida: no consumir azúcar industrial, grasas (embutidos, bollería y demás), alcohol, fritos y eliminar el pan. 

Me dijo que sólo haciendo eso y comiendo de lo demás lo que quisiera, ya adelgazaría. Yo no me lo tomé muy en serio y joder, recuerdo perder peso a buen ritmo. En esa época hacía deporte, así que comía hidratos como mínimo dos veces por semana para almorzar. 

Después de navidad volví a hacer esa dieta y funciona igual de bien. Como hago deporte no me privo de consumir arroz blanco y pasta una vez por semana máximo y avena cada día para desayunar que va muy bien para el tránsito intestinal, pero nada de eso afecta a la pérdida de peso en mi caso. 

Tampoco noto fatiga ni nada anormal y los análisis de sangre son perfectos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Feb 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Tú eres adicto al azúcar, no al chocolate: es imposible serlo de algo amargo.



Adicto al chocolate con azucar es lo normal dos dronjas en una. Aunque al cacao no es exactamente adiccion si es verdad que te acostumbras al cacao puro a diario y apetece mucho, es un placer, con o sin miel lo tomo. Igualmente me pasa con el cafe que evidentemente tambien es amargo ( lo tomo sin nada) y algo de adictivo tiene.


----------



## PATITOXXL (28 Feb 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿Si eres adicto al chocolate alguna solucion?




Yo, después de pasar por el chocolate sin azúcar, he acabado tomando cacao puro en polvo con leche y me encanta. Para mí es suficiente.


----------



## Vigilante (28 Feb 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿Si eres adicto al chocolate alguna solucion?



Chocolate al 85, 90 ó incluso al 99%.
En Mercadona y Alcampo, entre otros.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Feb 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Chocolate al 85, 90 ó incluso al 99%.
> En Mercadona y Alcampo, entre otros.



Ya los hay edulcorados con estevia


----------



## Tinuvuel (28 Feb 2016)

Lo del pan que engorda se ha dicho de siempre, pero no habéis visto la macro campaña que se ha hecho estos años a favor del pan? 

Que si no engorda, que si es muy sano, que si pan en todas las comidas es lo mejor, etc.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Feb 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya los hay edulcorados con estevia



*
Ojo con esto.* Lo dije en otro hilo: *el edulcorante de estevia NO es estevia.* Es un sucedáneo de estevia, que no deja de ser aditivo. Por tanto, no tiene sus beneficios.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Feb 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *
> Ojo con esto.* Lo dije en otro hilo: *el edulcorante de estevia NO es estevia.* Es un sucedáneo de estevia, que no deja de ser aditivo. Por tanto, no tiene sus beneficios.



Me lo temía. Nos alimentan psicópatas!


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Feb 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *
> Ojo con esto.* Lo dije en otro hilo: *el edulcorante de estevia NO es estevia.* Es un sucedáneo de estevia, que no deja de ser aditivo. Por tanto, no tiene sus beneficios.



Es mucho peor. No se si sera o no sera, pero lees la etiqueta y la supuesta estevia aparece en cantidad ridicula, menos de un 1%, lo justo para que los dejen ponerlo en la etiqueta. El resto un chorro de edulcorantes de los habituales.


----------



## guaxx (29 Feb 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> 98,4 el lunes y 97,1 esta mañana. He orinado más de la cuenta y esos dos días he mantenido el hábito de alimentación de las últimas 3 semanas.
> 
> Pues sí que penaliza comerte un tazón de Nesquick con galletas...
> 
> ...



Vamos a coger la costumbre de los lunes de poner lo que dice la báscula.

Hoy marca 96,7 kgs, casi dos kilos menos que el lunes pasado. Semana sin pecar, comiendo mucho y bien y comentarios de gente que hacía un mes que no me veía notando el cambio (7 kilos en un mes)


----------



## angek (29 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es mucho peor. No se si sera o no sera, pero lees la etiqueta y la supuesta estevia aparece en cantidad ridicula, menos de un 1%, lo justo para que los dejen ponerlo en la etiqueta. El resto un chorro de edulcorantes de los habituales.



No pongáis el grito en el cielo. 

Usan azúcares alcohólicos, como maltitol, eritritol o xylitol, que no están mal. 

Cuando veáis sacarina, ciclamato o aspartamo, ponedle la cruz. 

Los últimos productos de Valor no están nada mal, a pesar de que no pueden saltarse la legalidad y usar estevia 100%.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Feb 2016)

angek dijo:


> No pongáis el grito en el cielo.
> 
> Usan azúcares alcohólicos, como maltitol, eritritol o xylitol, que no están mal.
> 
> ...



Tú que sé que controlas, Angek

¿Como podría hacer para que mi santa madre se convenciera de que la sacarina es un veneno aún peor que el azúcar?

Gracias.


----------



## potatosalsa (29 Feb 2016)

Una curiosidad.
A que hora os pesais?
A la mañana antes de desayunar, o a la noche antes de meteros a la cama.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Feb 2016)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Una curiosidad.
> A que hora os pesais?
> A la mañana antes de desayunar, o a la noche antes de meteros a la cama.



Por la mañana en ayunas siempre.


----------



## PATITOXXL (29 Feb 2016)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Una curiosidad.
> A que hora os pesais?
> A la mañana antes de desayunar, o a la noche antes de meteros a la cama.





Da igual, lo importante es que lo hagas siempre igual, que compares a la misma hora y en las mismas condiciones.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Feb 2016)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Una curiosidad.
> A que hora os pesais?
> A la mañana antes de desayunar, o a la noche antes de meteros a la cama.



Si lo que buscas es simplemente ver en qué momento pesas menos, lo mejor es a primera hora de la mañana y en ayunas.

Pero si tienes una báscula TANITA de esas que te miran el % de grasa y músculo y demás, luego la mejor hora es antes de la cena. Estas máquinas detectan tu nivel de hidratación y a partir de eso hacen una estimación del % de grasa y músculo que tienes. Y antes de la cena es cuando nuestros niveles de hidratación son "normales". Si te pesas en ayunas, estás deshidratado y eso hace que estas básculas te digan que tienes 3 kilos de grasa de más que no tienes.
Aqui te lo explican bien:
¿A qué hora me peso?


----------



## silverwindow (29 Feb 2016)

Si estas un poco gordete es fácil adelgazar Cuidándote un poco,lo jodido es baja 5 kg si estas mas o menos en tu peso.


----------



## angek (1 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Tú que sé que controlas, Angek
> 
> ¿Como podría hacer para que mi santa madre se convenciera de que la sacarina es un veneno aún peor que el azúcar?
> 
> Gracias.



Pues fíjate que mi madre anda en ésas también. 

La conclusión a la que he llegado es que le llegue por el mismo cauce que le entró la sacarina. Esto es, que el soplagaitas de Saber Vivir o el cocinerillo chorris de turno diga en su programa que la sacarina es mala (ojo, no que la estevia _es mejor_). 

Para más lío aún, me comentó que hablaron de la estevia una vez diciendo poco menos que era similar a los transgénicos, que no sabían qué hacía y que debe estudiarse más. 

Uno de mis intentos fue comprarle un bote de esencia de estevia de Now Foods. Por lo menos lo usó y lo fundió. Aunque no le gustó mucho el amargor característico. 

Ahora estoy detrás de que vuelvan a vender la planta en Carrefoures o similar y regalársela aprovechando su afición a las macetas y tal. Así, tirando por lo naturalista, igual se anima a retomarla. 

En todo caso, a las personas que prefieren "ser informados" a "informarse" no se les puede ofrecer lecturas. Podría funcionar con documentales, por ejemplo. El problema es que, si bien hay pocos subtitulados, menos aún los hay doblados. 

Y los médicos no parecen ayudar aquí, ya que no creo que sea su trabajo proporcionar bienestar atendiendo al paciente minuciosamente, sino salvar su vida. Actuar sobre la enfermedad, y no sobre el paciente. 

Cosa de la que, pienso, es positivo concienciarse. No es infrecuente que la coartada de haber elegido sacarina vs xilitol sea "porque así lo dice el médico/farmacéutico/enfermero", dándoles un background que no tienen.


----------



## maxmin (1 Mar 2016)

angek dijo:


> Pues fíjate que mi madre anda en ésas también.
> 
> La conclusión a la que he llegado es que le llegue por el mismo cauce que le entró la sacarina. Esto es, que el soplagaitas de Saber Vivir o el cocinerillo chorris de turno diga en su programa que la sacarina es mala (ojo, no que la estevia _es mejor_).



Algo similar me ocurre con el ajo, ya que lo he probado en mi mismo y reduce bastante los resfriados, pero no consigo que lo intente. Lo curioso es que recuerda como antes a las gallinas que estaban enfermas se les hacia tragar un diente de ajo.


----------



## Georgia Hale (1 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Tú que sé que controlas, Angek
> 
> ¿Como podría hacer para que mi santa madre se convenciera de que la sacarina es un veneno aún peor que el azúcar?
> 
> Gracias.



Le compras tú el bote de sacarina, se lo vacías y le pones otro edulcorante que te mole a tí


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si lo que buscas es simplemente ver en qué momento pesas menos, lo mejor es a primera hora de la mañana y en ayunas.
> 
> Pero si tienes una báscula TANITA de esas que te miran el % de grasa y músculo y demás, luego la mejor hora es antes de la cena. Estas máquinas detectan tu nivel de hidratación y a partir de eso hacen una estimación del % de grasa y músculo que tienes. Y antes de la cena es cuando nuestros niveles de hidratación son "normales". Si te pesas en ayunas, estás deshidratado y eso hace que estas básculas te digan que tienes 3 kilos de grasa de más que no tienes.
> Aqui te lo explican bien:
> ¿A qué hora me peso?



Eso no lo sabía.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Mar 2016)

Hoy no tenia muchas ganas de cenar asique me he tomado unos hidratos de los buenos con algo de proteina y un poco de grasa buena:

Una naranja enorme (unos 250 gr) con 100 gr de jamon serrano en tiras todo regado con aove.

Despues me hare un cacao y me comere unas pipas y nueces para meter algo mas de grasa al cuerpo.


----------



## guaxx (4 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hoy no tenia muchas ganas de cenar asique me he tomado unos hidratos de los buenos con algo de proteina y un poco de grasa buena:
> 
> Una naranja enorme (unos 250 gr) con 100 gr de jamon serrano en tiras todo regado con aove.
> 
> Despues me hare un cacao y me comere unas pipas y nueces para meter algo mas de grasa al cuerpo.



Yo el cacao (bote de Valor, luego probaré el chocopic ese) me lo tomo disuelto en un café sólo largo de cafetera de bar que me pongo en taza grande, y me gusra como sabe, sin nada más.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Mar 2016)

La cena post-partido de los jugadores del Barcelona cuando juegan fuera de casa:

_Se trata de una ración de *pizza *y bocadillos de *Nutella*, "como los de mi madre", especifica el central barcelonista, que ha aprovechado para desvelar el éxito que ha conseguido alcanzar al lograr que los dietistas del club permitan el consumo de *Coca Cola* en estos ágapes. "Tuve que luchar con los doctores para que nos permitieran tomarla", pero Piqué se salió con la suya con la bebida de estos picnics en los que tampoco faltan el agua, la fruta y el azúcar distribuido en diversos alimentos para reponer la energía gastada durante los partidos._


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (4 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> La cena post-partido de los jugadores del Barcelona cuando juegan fuera de casa:
> 
> _Se trata de una ración de *pizza *y bocadillos de *Nutella*, "como los de mi madre", especifica el central barcelonista, que ha aprovechado para desvelar el éxito que ha conseguido alcanzar al lograr que los dietistas del club permitan el consumo de *Coca Cola* en estos ágapes. "Tuve que luchar con los doctores para que nos permitieran tomarla", pero Piqué se salió con la suya con la bebida de estos picnics en los que tampoco faltan el agua, la fruta y el azúcar distribuido en diversos alimentos para reponer la energía gastada durante los partidos._



Jjjajaaj vaya propaganda más burda (sí, digo PROPAGANDA, no publicidad)


----------



## Rauxa (4 Mar 2016)

Los alimentos que más incrementan el riesgo de padecer cáncer de colon son el pan, los cereales y la pasta. Huevos y carne sin incidencia.

Food groups and risk of colorectal cancer in Italy. - PubMed - NCBI
Eso en italia que son los reyes de la pasta, que se ve que tb son líderes en cáncer colonorectal
. No pueden ser igual de válidos 2 estudios en el que uno opina que el problema es la carne y otro que diga que el problema es el cereal. Uno de los dos está muy equivocado, no?


----------



## Alcazar (4 Mar 2016)

angek dijo:


> No pongáis el grito en el cielo.
> 
> Usan azúcares alcohólicos, como maltitol, eritritol o xylitol, que no están mal.
> 
> ...



Los polialcoholes son buenos edulcorantes, los mejores junto con la estevia.

La Truvia de azucarera española es eritritol con algo de estevia, en realidad es un timo, por que lo venden como estevia, pero yo encantado porque sigo la dieta Banting (the real meal revolution es su biblia), que solo permite el eritritol y la estevia como edulcorantes.

Los polialcoholes tienen un efecto secundario, que es que te cagas como un pato si abusas de ellos.


----------



## Tinuvuel (4 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Los alimentos que más incrementan el riesgo de padecer cáncer de colon son el pan, los cereales y la pasta. Huevos y carne sin incidencia.
> 
> Food groups and risk of colorectal cancer in Italy. - PubMed - NCBI
> Eso en italia que son los reyes de la pasta, que se ve que tb son líderes en cáncer colonorectal
> . No pueden ser igual de válidos 2 estudios en el que uno opina que el problema es la carne y otro que diga que el problema es el cereal. Uno de los dos está muy equivocado, no?



Pueden ambos ser un factor de riesgo, aunque hay que mirar los estudios a ver qué bien hechos están en ambos casos. 

De todas formas, creo que los huevos no han estado en el punto de mira del cáncer de colon nunca (no me suena) y de la carne, lo está la procesada.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Mar 2016)

Joder, he comido potaje y esto es un puto sin vivir de gases y truenos, hostia puta.

En qué hora.

Paleo, coño, paleo...


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Joder, he comido potaje y esto es un puto sin vivir de gases y truenos, hostia puta.
> 
> En qué hora.
> 
> Paleo, coño, paleo...



Muy de vez en cuando me lanzo a hacer un cocido, eso si un dia antes a remojo con bicarbonato y cambio el agua varias veces. Luego en el primer hervor le quitas la espuma que no dejan de ser saponinas y otras impurezas.

Con esa precaucion y tras tres platos que me zampe la ultima vez, la digestion pesadilla pero sin llegar a la explosion. Alguna tromba di culo pero sin victimas.

Te acostumbras a digestiones suaves y no apetecen demasiado a menudo las legumbres y eso que el cocido me encanta.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Muy de vez en cuando me lanzo a hacer un cocido, eso si un dia antes a remojo con bicarbonato y cambio el agua varias veces. Luego en el primer hervor le quitas la espuma que no dejan de ser saponinas y otras impurezas.
> 
> Con esa precaucion y tras tres platos que me zampe la ultima vez, la digestion pesadilla pero sin llegar a la explosion. Alguna tromba di culo pero sin victimas.
> 
> Te acostumbras a digestiones suaves y no apetecen demasiado a menudo las legumbres y eso que el cocido me encanta.



Es que ha sido algo exagerado. Nunca más.

Escrito desde el wc, casi en estado de shock.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Joder, he comido potaje y esto es un puto sin vivir de gases y truenos, hostia puta.
> 
> En qué hora.
> 
> Paleo, coño, paleo...



¿Los potajes no son recomendables?

Yo por cuestión económica tiro bastante de cuchara (garbanzos —me encantan—, algo de lentejas, guisantes y risottos), ¿hay algo _malo_ en esto? ienso:


----------



## spala (4 Mar 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Los potajes no son recomendables?
> 
> Yo por cuestión económica tiro bastante de cuchara (garbanzos —me encantan—, algo de lentejas, guisantes y risottos), ¿hay algo _malo_ en esto? ienso:



cereales y legumbres estan cargados de antinutrientes y almidón, si fueramos granivoros nos lo comerias crudo en su estado natural, como todo animal.

aun asi son peores los cereales que las legumbres,


----------



## Vigilante (4 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> La cena post-partido de los jugadores del Barcelona cuando juegan fuera de casa:
> 
> _Se trata de una ración de *pizza *y bocadillos de *Nutella*, "como los de mi madre", especifica el central barcelonista, que ha aprovechado para desvelar el éxito que ha conseguido alcanzar al lograr que los dietistas del club permitan el consumo de *Coca Cola* en estos ágapes. "Tuve que luchar con los doctores para que nos permitieran tomarla", pero Piqué se salió con la suya con la bebida de estos picnics en los que tampoco faltan el agua, la fruta y el azúcar distribuido en diversos alimentos para reponer la energía gastada durante los partidos._



Estas cosas no se pueden tomar en serio ya que a estas super estrellas no hay dios que les lleve la contraria y les diga la verdad, ni siquiera el entrenador.
Si ellos ellos quieren coca cola pues se la dan y además les siguen el rollo diciendo que es sano y de paso un poco de publicidad que no viene mal.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Mar 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Estas cosas no se pueden tomar en serio ya que a estas super estrellas no hay dios que les lleve la contraria y les diga la verdad, ni siquiera el entrenador.
> Si ellos ellos quieren coca cola pues se la dan y además les siguen el rollo diciendo que es sano y de paso un poco de publicidad que no viene mal.



La de clientes que me han venido a mi (ultra running) emulando a Kilian Jornet, comiendo nutella y pizza pensando que es sano pq lo hace él.


----------



## Cazarr (5 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> cereales y legumbres estan cargados de antinutrientes y almidón, si fueramos granivoros nos lo comerias crudo en su estado natural, como todo animal.
> 
> aun asi son peores los cereales que las legumbres,



Entiendo. Intentaré limitar los potajes a 2-3 por semana, entonces. Los garbanzos sí me gustan, pero los demás me sobran si no fuera por el ahorro económico.

Una pregunta. Llevo días pensando en comer gazpacho más a menudo por los mismos motivos (ahorro de tiempo y dinero), variando cada día un poco los ingredientes, que tampoco hablo de meterme medio kilo de tomate triturado todos los días. Pero dado que los ingredientes son verduras y hortalizas frescas con aceite de oliva parece bastante sano, *¿qué os parece?* ¿Se me escapa algo? 



Rauxa dijo:


> La de clientes que me han venido a mi (ultra running) emulando a Kilian Jornet, comiendo nutella y pizza pensando que es sano pq lo hace él.



O los Redbulles con la imagen de Marc Márquez.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> *La cena post-partido de los jugadores del Barcelona cuando juegan fuera de casa:
> 
> Se trata de una ración de pizza y bocadillos de Nutella, "como los de mi madre", especifica el central barcelonista, que ha aprovechado para desvelar el éxito que ha conseguido alcanzar al lograr que los dietistas del club permitan el consumo de Coca Cola en estos ágapes. "Tuve que luchar con los doctores para que nos permitieran tomarla", pero Piqué se salió con la suya con la bebida de estos picnics en los que tampoco faltan el agua, la fruta y el azúcar distribuido en diversos alimentos para reponer la energía gastada durante los partidos.*



Los deportistas suelen ser mentirosos compulsivos, una cosa es lo que dicen y otra lo que hacen, el deporte mueve muchos intereses que se traducen normalmente en dinero pero la inmensa mayoría en su día a día llevan dietas muy personificadas.

Saludos.


----------



## stockman (6 Mar 2016)

Acabo de comprar 1kg de mantequilla de almendras en bulkpowders. Ya os comentare cuando llegue.

Tienen tambien 500gr de almendras enteras a 9€ y pico, tengo que mirar el precio de mercadona que lo mismo sale a cuenta.


----------



## Luizmi (7 Mar 2016)

Cual es un valor normal de colesterol total para alguien que haga paleo? y de trigliceridos?, me los he medido en una farmacia y me han dado 186 y 128 respectivamente.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Mar 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Cual es un valor normal de colesterol total para alguien que haga paleo? y de trigliceridos?, me los he medido en una farmacia y me han dado 186 y 128 respectivamente.



Los que quieren vivir asustándote con el colesterol dicen que el máximo son 200, cuando hasta hace día y medio era 250: pronto lo veremos en 175.


----------



## guaxx (7 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Vamos a coger la costumbre de los lunes de poner lo que dice la báscula.
> 
> Hoy marca 96,7 kgs, casi dos kilos menos que el lunes pasado. Semana sin pecar, comiendo mucho y bien y comentarios de gente que hacía un mes que no me veía notando el cambio (7 kilos en un mes)



Otra semana en orden, y la báscula marca 95,8 desde los 103,5 que marcaba hace 5-6 semanas. Ya es un hábito sólido y creo que los deseos de comer bollería y demás han desaparecido.


----------



## Jorkomboi (7 Mar 2016)

Bueno, pues después de empezar a seguir vuestros consejos y dejar azucares y sustitutos, cereales y harinas, me hice un análisis la semana pasada y estos son algunos resultados:

Colesterol: 178
Triglicéridos: 49

Creatin-cinasa: 211

Glucosa: 111

El colesterol esta perfecto, a pesar de que me ventilo una media de 5 huevos diarios. La creatina esta un poco alta, pero me dijo la doctora (Una cubana, muy guapa y muy amable por cierto) que es casi seguro que es por culpa de ingerir tanta proteína.

La glucosa esta un punto por encima del limite máximo. Es posible que sea porque me zampo un kilo o más de fruta al día. Es algo que tendré que controlar mas porque en mi familia hay antecedentes de diabetes de nivel 2 y la doctora me ha dicho que tengo todas las papeletas para padecerlo yo también.

Me ha aconsejado que no coma fruta después del mediodía y que nunca nunca la coma durante las comidas. Siempre a media mañana, por nosequé de mezclar PHs... Y máximo 5 piezas al día, aunque yo voy a bajar el limite a 3 piezas.

El resto de valores en el análisis están perfectos.

Mi peso ha variado desde los 91kg al empezar hasta los 87kg que llegue a tener. Mi peso ideal es de 81kg, pero ya con 87 me veía raquítico, así que empecé a hacer musculación y subí hasta los 92kg, que es mi peso actual. Pero el aumento de peso es por el incremento de masa muscular. Eso lo ha notado mi esposa... eso y el sexo a diario. :


----------



## stockman (7 Mar 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Bueno, pues después de empezar a seguir vuestros consejos y dejar azucares y sustitutos, cereales y harinas, me hice un análisis la semana pasada y estos son algunos resultados:
> 
> Colesterol: 178
> Triglicéridos: 49
> ...



la carne roja lleva creatina. Prueba a disminuirla y aumentar pollo o pavo o algo asi que creo qu eno llevan o no tanta. Sino te metes unos sprints o haces algo de pesas que no te ira tampoco mal 

Prueba a tomar canela que te bajara el azucar en sangre.


----------



## Jorkomboi (7 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> la carne roja lleva creatina. Prueba a disminuirla y aumentar pollo o pavo o algo asi que creo qu eno llevan o no tanta. Sino te metes unos sprints o haces algo de pesas que no te ira tampoco mal
> 
> Prueba a tomar canela que te bajara el azucar en sangre.



Pues va a ser eso, la carne roja. Ya hago musculación y rutinas HIIT de 15minutos tres días en semana. Tendré que hacer lo que dices, comer menos carne roja y mas pajarracos.

Lo de la canela hacia tiempo que lo leí en algún lado. Según recuerdo había que estar al menos 40 días tomándola para notar resultados. Probaré a ver que tal.

THX.

EDIT: Vale yo mismo he encontrado el motivo de los niveles altos en creatina. Segun la wikipedia:
Cuando se encuentran niveles elevados de creatina quinasa en una muestra de sangre indica generalmente que el músculo está siendo destruido por algún proceso anormal, tal como una *distrofia muscular* o una inflamación. Sin embargo, existen ciertas condiciones como la fiebre o el *esfuerzo muscular* que pueden arrojar altos niveles sanguíneos de creatina quinasa sin patología aparente.

La musculación debe de ser la causa.


----------



## Cazarr (7 Mar 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Bueno, pues después de empezar a seguir vuestros consejos y dejar azucares y sustitutos, cereales y harinas, me hice un análisis la semana pasada y estos son algunos resultados:
> 
> Colesterol: 178
> Triglicéridos: 49
> ...



Creo que por aquí se recomendó páginas atrás una media de 3 piezas de fruta al día, en lugar de las 5 que recomiendan. Y teniendo tantas papeletas para la diabetes yo lo cuidaría seriamente.

Pregunta: ¿cómo funciona eso de mirarse el colesterol y los triglicéridos en la farmacia? Nunca lo he hecho y no quiero parecer un pardillo nada más entrar (que suelen haber universitarias haciendo prácticas :o). ¿Y cuánto vale?


----------



## Tinuvuel (7 Mar 2016)

Cuesta unos tres euros y te lo miran pinchando en la yema del dedo. Pero si ya los grandes analizadores que pasan calibraje diario fallan, no quiero imaginar la fiabilidad de un cacharro de farmacia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Mar 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Creo que por aquí se recomendó páginas atrás una media de 3 piezas de fruta al día, en lugar de las 5 que recomiendan. Y teniendo tantas papeletas para la diabetes yo lo cuidaría seriamente.
> 
> Pregunta: ¿cómo funciona eso de mirarse el colesterol y los triglicéridos en la farmacia? Nunca lo he hecho y no quiero parecer un pardillo nada más entrar (que suelen haber universitarias haciendo prácticas :o). ¿Y cuánto vale?



O una o dos o ninguna. Tambien se ha dicho que algo de fruta esta bien pero sin pasarse. Mejor verdura.

La fruta no es problema salvo sobrepesos importantes, resistencias a la insulina o principios de diabetes. Lo que pasa es que mas veces de lo que nos creemos cuando tomamos medidas por salud ya estamos en alguno de esos casos. No debemos de olvidar que la mayoria de las frutas actuales son seleccionadas por su dulzor. Un kilo al dia me parece del todo excesivo.


----------



## stockman (7 Mar 2016)

Cuando es la epoca del aguacate? porque hoy he ido a comprar unas frutas y verduras y estaban a casi 5€ el kilo...


----------



## Rauxa (7 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Cuando es la epoca del aguacate? porque hoy he ido a comprar unas frutas y verduras y estaban a casi 5€ el kilo...



Sabiendo que cuanto más barata es la comida, más mierda hay, los aguacates deben ser oro para nuestro cuerpo. Yo los encuentro a 3 y pico al kg. 

Unas putas galletas con toda la mierda que tienen, con todo el procesamiento que llevan (maquinaria, ingredientes varios, tecnologia, personal, packagind, branding...) valen menos de 1 euro y un kg de aguacates 5 euros. 

Que cada cual juzgue por donde nos llevan.


----------



## Breiser (8 Mar 2016)

Este articulo os va a encantar ::

Nueve razones por las que debes incluir el pan en tu dieta


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sabiendo que cuanto más barata es la comida, más mierda hay, los aguacates deben ser oro para nuestro cuerpo. Yo los encuentro a 3 y pico al kg.
> 
> Unas putas galletas con toda la mierda que tienen, con todo el procesamiento que llevan (maquinaria, ingredientes varios, tecnologia, personal, packagind, branding...) valen menos de 1 euro y un kg de aguacates 5 euros.
> 
> Que cada cual juzgue por donde nos llevan.



Es un aspecto interesante. En USA tienen claro que cuanto más pobre, más gordo, porque la comida que tipificaríamos como saludable es bastante más cara que aquí y la basura bastante más barata que aquí.

Siempre he dicho que con 2 euros de macarrones le doy de comer a toda mi escalera y me reafirmo. Si has visitado una fábrica de pasta, es absolutamente espectacular. No te haces una idea de la cantidad de toneladas y toneladas que fabrican cada puto día.

Inicio | Pastas Romero

Estos están cerca de Zaragoza. Fabrican su marca y marcas blancas. Cuando arrancó la crisis pasó de consumir 750.000 litros de gasóleo a superar el millón anual. La producción se aceleró de tal forma porque la gente no tenía más que para macarrones y todos los productores de pasta, galleta maría, etc se han hinchado a vender.

Lo que pasa es que con 2 euros de verdura y una docena de huevos también come mucha gente (no tanta) pero es que da trabajo. La pasta, las galletas, los bocadillos, los precocinados, las cocletas congeladas. La comida más mierda no exige ningún esfuerzo. Y estoy convencido de que triunfa por éso.


----------



## el cura (8 Mar 2016)

Bueno, en Quito los aguacates se vendían en la calle a razón de 4 aguacates por 1$.

Me puse las botas a aguacates cuando viví allí. 

Aquí ni los pruebo.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Mar 2016)

el cura dijo:


> Bueno, en Quito los aguacates se vendían en la calle a razón de 4 aguacates por 1$.
> 
> Me puse las botas a aguacates cuando viví allí.
> 
> Aquí ni los pruebo.



A 5 euros (precio medio) en Carrefour. Normalmente están buenos, aunque a veces te la cuelan.

Pero eso, cinco loros el kilo, que suele dar para tres aguacates.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Mar 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> *Pues va a ser eso, la carne roja. Ya hago musculación y rutinas HIIT de 15minutos tres días en semana. Tendré que hacer lo que dices, comer menos carne roja y mas pajarracos.
> 
> Lo de la canela hacia tiempo que lo leí en algún lado. Según recuerdo había que estar al menos 40 días tomándola para notar resultados. Probaré a ver que tal.
> 
> ...



La creatinina puede estar elevada por estos motivos:

- Ejercicio físico intenso antes del análisis.

- Lesiones, problemas musculares.

- Algunos medicamentos como antibióticos, anticatarrales.

- Consumo excesivo de carne roja y verduras poco maduradas.

- Beber poca agua.

De todas formas esa sería la explicación para una pequeña elevación pero 211 es demasiado, yo que tú volvería a hacerme análisis dentro de un mes o así tomando la precaución de dejar de entrenar 3 días mínimo antes del análisis, consumiría en ese tiempo menos carne roja y vería los resultados para comparar.

A pesar de todo que esté tan elevado significa probablemente que hay algún tipo de problema renal que con el tiempo podría derivar en algo como un fallo renal y eso te aseguro que no es ninguna broma, así que yo me andaría con cuidado y me lo tomaría en serio.

Saludos.


----------



## angek (8 Mar 2016)

el cura dijo:


> Bueno, en Quito los aguacates se vendían en la calle a razón de 4 aguacates por 1$.
> 
> Me puse las botas a aguacates cuando viví allí.
> 
> Aquí ni los pruebo.




Aparte de que allí es otra cosa. La palta allí parece crema de aguacate. 

Los mangos de aquella zona parecen pasteles. 

Cómo se notan los cultivos nativos y los absorbidos...


----------



## stockman (8 Mar 2016)

Joder ultimamente me ha dado por el queso, no se si sera que me falta calcio o que... 

Aun que tal cual me da por el queso como pillo una bolsa de 250 de avellanas, nueces o almendras y me las zampo enteras.


----------



## Jorkomboi (8 Mar 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La creatinina puede estar elevada por estos motivos:
> 
> - Ejercicio físico intenso antes del análisis.
> 
> ...



La doctora no le puso demasiada importancia. Me dijo que con bajar el consumo de proteínas se quedaría dentro del rango normal, que esta entre 10 y 195.
También es verdad que el análisis me lo hice con una agujetas terribles en las piernas después de pasarme mas de lo acostumbrado corriendo.

En todo caso me dijo que no volviera a hacerme otro análisis hasta dentro de un año. A no ser que surja algún otro motivo para hacerlo, claro está.


----------



## Zekko (9 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Joder ultimamente me ha dado por el queso, no se si sera que me falta calcio o que...
> 
> Aun que tal cual me da por el queso como pillo una bolsa de 250 de avellanas, nueces o almendras y me las zampo enteras.



Buf! El otro día tuve que comerme 100 gr de almendras para llegar a mis macros de grasa y calorías y no veas lo que me costó...

Tampoco es una exageración, pero comer 100 gr así del tirón...


----------



## Johnny Drama (9 Mar 2016)

Pierde 35 kilos, su marido se divorcia de ella y ahora causa furor

El artículo es bastante estúpido, pero me quedo con una frase:

_*
Cambió los hidratos de carbono y los azúcares por carnes magras, vegetales, frutos secos y grasa vegetal*_

Esa es la clave


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (9 Mar 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> La doctora no le puso demasiada importancia. Me dijo que con bajar el consumo de proteínas se quedaría dentro del rango normal, que esta entre 10 y 195.
> También es verdad que el análisis me lo hice con una agujetas terribles en las piernas después de pasarme mas de lo acostumbrado corriendo.
> 
> En todo caso me dijo que no volviera a hacerme otro análisis hasta dentro de un año. A no ser que surja algún otro motivo para hacerlo, claro está.



Pero que cojones tienen que ver las proteinas en eso. (No puedo poner facepalm en el movil...ouch!)


----------



## montella (9 Mar 2016)

En caso de tomar pan ¿Mejor integral o multicereales?


----------



## stockman (9 Mar 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> Buf! El otro día tuve que comerme 100 gr de almendras para llegar a mis macros de grasa y calorías y no veas lo que me costó...
> 
> Tampoco es una exageración, pero comer 100 gr así del tirón...



el problema es, que cuando me da el ansia de queso o frutos secos, como mucha cantidad porque soy una persona que come muy rapido y a veces casi ni mastico y luego me puedo pasar con la barriga mal horas (he llegado a no comer nada desde las 11 de la mañana hasta las 8 del dia siguiente).


----------



## sada (9 Mar 2016)

montella dijo:


> En caso de tomar pan ¿Mejor integral o multicereales?



yo compro uno que es 100% de centeno integral ecológico hecho en una panadería de aldea de siempre.


----------



## espasonico (10 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Cuando es la epoca del aguacate? porque hoy he ido a comprar unas frutas y verduras y estaban a casi 5€ el kilo...



En Madrid los compro a los gitanos. 2x1€. Los tienen siempre al punto y con un sabor fantástico


----------



## guaxx (10 Mar 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Pierde 35 kilos, su marido se divorcia de ella y ahora causa furor
> 
> El artículo es bastante estúpido, pero me quedo con una frase:
> 
> ...



Fotos o reporte  
Es un cambio espectacular, pero dice que come cada 3 horas.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lewis (11 Mar 2016)

¿Qué soléis tomar antes de las carreras (10km.)? porque ahora con éste cambio no sé si hacerlas en ayunas o comer fruta y verdura. ¿Y si son por la tarde?


----------



## Vigilante (11 Mar 2016)

lewis dijo:


> ¿Qué soléis tomar antes de las carreras (10km.)? porque ahora con éste cambio no sé si hacerlas en ayunas o comer fruta y verdura. ¿Y si son por la tarde?



Menos de una hora de deporte yo aguanto perfectamente en ayunas.
Hasta tres horas y media en bici la semana pasada y sin notarlo.


----------



## guaxx (11 Mar 2016)

La gente que hace mes y algo que no me ve ha notado mi pérdida de peso (he bajado 8 kilos) y me pregunta por el método. Les cuento que no como azúcares, harinas y farináceos y no se lo creen, como si no les quisiese decir la verdad.

- Y no comes pan? 
- Nada de nada
- Pues yo sería incapaz.

Eso pensaba yo, y quitando un atracón debido a un momento de ansiedad llevo 8 semanas sin probarlo.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (11 Mar 2016)

vaya programa de mierda acaban de poner en la sexta, bueno no es que estuviera mal el contenido, pero es que se pasan todo el rato criticando al azúcar para al final decir "pues el azúcar no es tan malo y es necesario, además las alternativas son peores".


----------



## angou (12 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> La gente que hace mes y algo que no me ve ha notado mi pérdida de peso (he bajado 8 kilos) y me pregunta por el método. Les cuento que no como azúcares, harinas y farináceos y no se lo creen, como si no les quisiese decir la verdad.
> 
> - Y no comes pan?
> - Nada de nada
> ...



Pues éso es poco: en mi caso, mi gente me ha llegado a decir que eliminar el pan, el azúcar y el trigo es incluso perjudicial porque estoy dejando pasar nutrientes importantes para mi cuerpo. También que si los médicos recomiendan comer pan y cereales por algo será, que no voy a ser yo más listo que ellos, y que mucho menos debería hacer caso de lo que digan por Internet y ponga en libros escritos por nosequé charlatanes.

Pero oye, llevo años con una constitución envidiable y nada, que por éso no puede ser. Como ya dije, ni me molesto:

- De joven te recordaba gordito, ¿qué has hecho para estar tan bien?.
-> ¿Yo?, nada: me habrá cambiado el metabolismo.
- Joder, qué suerte, macho.

Y ya está: acabo de ahorrarme varios minutos de malestar rebatiendo algo importante que, por lo general, los necios se niegan a escuchar.


----------



## Rauxa (12 Mar 2016)

angou dijo:


> Pues éso es poco: en mi caso, mi gente me ha llegado a decir que eliminar el pan, el azúcar y el trigo es incluso perjudicial porque estoy dejando pasar nutrientes importantes para mi cuerpo. También que si los médicos recomiendan comer pan y cereales por algo será, que no voy a ser yo más listo que ellos, y que mucho menos debería hacer caso de lo que digan por Internet y ponga en libros escritos por nosequé charlatanes.
> 
> Pero oye, llevo años con una constitución envidiable y nada, que por éso no puede ser. Como ya dije, ni me molesto:
> 
> ...



Que te digan a ver qué nutrientes estás privando a tu cuerpo por el hecho de no comer harinas. 
No la hemos comido en millones de años y ahora resulta que nos vamos a morir.

La gente no usa el sentido común.


----------



## Raullucu (12 Mar 2016)

angou dijo:


> Y ya está: acabo de ahorrarme varios minutos de malestar rebatiendo algo importante que, por lo general, los necios se niegan a escuchar.



Me siento totalmente indentificado y actúo exactamente igual, se acabó lo de predicar en el desierto. Allá cada uno con su borreguería.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Mar 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Me siento totalmente indentificado y actúo exactamente igual, se acabó lo de predicar en el desierto. Allá cada uno con su borreguería.



Sí a mí pasa lo mismo. Tb me pasa cuando intento explicarles lo que supone neoliberalismo a conocidos de clase trabajadora que votan pp o C,s, sólo que en este caso su ignorancia nos jode a todos, claro.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Mar 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Me siento totalmente indentificado y actúo exactamente igual, se acabó lo de predicar en el desierto. Allá cada uno con su borreguería.



Tengo una compañera de trabajo que el otro día dijo. Me voy a casa, me voy a comer un plato de pasta con aceitito de oliva y me voy a meter en la cama, porque no hay nada como la vida sana.

Y no, no lo decía de cachondeo.

Explícale a esta imbécil (es también imbécil por otras cosas, no solo por ésto) que lo que hace es todo menos sano.


----------



## guaxx (12 Mar 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Tengo una compañera de trabajo que el otro día dijo. Me voy a casa, me voy a comer un plato de pasta con aceitito de oliva y me voy a meter en la cama, porque no hay nada como la vida sana.
> 
> Y no, no lo decía de cachondeo.
> 
> Explícale a esta imbécil (es también imbécil por otras cosas, no solo por ésto) que lo que hace es todo menos sano.



Yo en este hilo llegué a decir que este descubrimiento era parecido al del mercado inmobiliario cuando conocí el foro allá por 2008: todo el mundo decía que la vivienda nunca bajaba y mira donde estamos.

La gente no tiene nada de sentido crítico y si le planteas algo que contradice su versión, ni se molestan en analizar si puede tener sentido, directamente lo niegan.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Mar 2016)

Uno de poco más o menos mi edad (40 años). Claro sobrepeso lindando con la obesidad. Llega ayer al bar con su mujer después de visitar a "su" dietista. Tostada y café con dos azucarillos. Me dice su mujer que ha perdido ocho kilos en un mes. Le digo que al principio se pierden rápido. Me pregunta qué he hecho yo y les digo que cero azúcares y cero harinas. Me miran raro, casi como lo harán con un sospechoso de terrorismo, y no digo más.


----------



## Rauxa (12 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Uno de poco más o menos mi edad (40 años). Claro sobrepeso lindando con la obesidad. Llega ayer al bar con su mujer después de visitar a "su" dietista. Tostada y café con dos azucarillos. Me dice su mujer que ha perdido ocho kilos en un mes. Le digo que al principio se pierden rápido. Me pregunta qué he hecho yo y les digo que cero azúcares y cero harinas. Me miran raro, casi como lo harán con un sospechoso de terrorismo, y no digo más.



Darwin.
Diles que te hinchas a pan y macarrones. Y que para desayunar comes galletas digestive ultra premium, sin azúcares añadidos, sin grasa, y enriquecidas con vitaminas E. Y que lo riegas todo con un danonino o un yogur bífidus.
Y sobretodo que no se acerque a los aguacates ni frutos secos.

Que lo pruebe. Y que si no nota beneficios, que doble la cantidad. 
Sólo pasarán dos cosas:
- Que pete y se vaya al hoyo por la vía rápida.
- Que vea que ese no es el camino. Y que debería hacer justo lo contrario.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Mar 2016)

Joderrrr

Me siento totalmente identificado. Tras meses y meses de aguantar los típicos "joder, se te ve fuerte y muy delgado, ¿cómo lo has hecho?" y tener que aguantar discursos sobre lo necesario que es el azúcar para el cerebro, el pan y la pasta, y que cómo hago para comer tanto sin engordar, ya digo como el otro forero "no sé, me habrá cambiado el metabolismo". Jajaj xdddd

La única que se parece haber pispado es mi hermana, que ha perdido unos 6 kg (nunca ha estado gorda) y ahora está fibrada... Y me dice, oye, veo que ya casi no comes pan... Yo ya no tomo azucares ni harinas (ella es mucho más estricta que yo) ahora que lo pienso, a lo mejor ha visto este hilo ienso:


----------



## montella (12 Mar 2016)

¿Sino tomais azucar q edulcorante utilizais?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Mar 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿Sino tomais azucar q edulcorante utilizais?



Si te deshaces del azúcar no te hace falta, pero si quieres puedes utilizar la estevia, pero ojo que la industria ya le ha echado la zarpa y está muy adulterada y es difícil encontrarla pura, lo mejor mezclada con azúcares derivados del alcohol como el malititol si no la encuentras sola.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Mar 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿Sino tomais azucar q edulcorante utilizais?



Te voy a contar un secreto...pero no se lo digas a nadie, ¿vale?...

las cosas se pueden tomar sin azúcar


Y si no, MIEL. De la buena, claro.


----------



## cenachero (13 Mar 2016)

espasonico dijo:


> En Madrid los compro a los gitanos. 2x1€. Los tienen siempre al punto y con un sabor fantástico



Me voy a salir de la tematica del hilo pero gran parte de esa fruta de los gitanos es robada. 

No te puedes imaginar lo que cuesta sacar una cosecha adelante y que luego algun hdp se lleve los frutos y te destroze los arboles de paso. Tampoco te voy a aburrir con las necesidades hidricas de un aguacate, ni de los requisitos para certificacion ecoligica...

Intentemos comprarsela al frutero del barrio, ese que es autonomo, va al mercado cada mañana, paga impuestos, y pertenece al tejido productivo.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Mar 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> *Me voy a salir de la tematica del hilo pero gran parte de esa fruta de los gitanos es robada.
> 
> No te puedes imaginar lo que cuesta sacar una cosecha adelante y que luego algun hdp se lleve los frutos y te destroze los arboles de paso. Tampoco te voy a aburrir con las necesidades hidricas de un aguacate, ni de los requisitos para certificacion ecoligica...
> 
> Intentemos comprarsela al frutero del barrio, ese que es autonomo, va al mercado cada mañana, paga impuestos, y pertenece al tejido productivo.*



Yo también me salgo de la temática del hilo pero solidaridad con el frutero del barrio y el agricultor yo personalmente bien poquita porque recuerdo muy bien lo que me decían ambos en las huelgas generales de trabajadores (es que si cierro mi negocio pierdo dinero) pues yo digo lo mismo es que si te compro a tí y no al gitano pierdo dinero y si a tí no te preocupa que a mí me destrocen los derechos laborales porque me tiene que preocupar a mí que a tí te destrocen los árboles.

Es lo que tiene ir cada uno a lo nuestro, cuando le toca al de al lado pues que bien, cuando te toca a tí pues a apechugar.

Saludos.


----------



## ikifenix (13 Mar 2016)

angou dijo:


> Pues éso es poco: en mi caso, mi gente me ha llegado a decir que eliminar el pan, el azúcar y el trigo es incluso perjudicial porque estoy dejando pasar nutrientes importantes para mi cuerpo. También que si los médicos recomiendan comer pan y cereales por algo será, que no voy a ser yo más listo que ellos, y que mucho menos debería hacer caso de lo que digan por Internet y ponga en libros escritos por nosequé charlatanes.
> 
> Pero oye, llevo años con una constitución envidiable y nada, que por éso no puede ser. Como ya dije, ni me molesto:
> 
> ...



A mí lo que me toca la moral es que me buscan soluciones para problemas que no tengo. No como pan, pues todo dios me trae panes exóticos raros que al final acabo tirando a la basura sin tocarlos. Lo mismo con la leche (que soy alérgico), que si leche de soja, de cabra, que sin lactosa, etc... El coñazo es que se los tengo que aceptar para luego tirarlos sin tocarlos, porque encima la gente se toma a mal que "te hayan querido ayudar" o "te estén haciendo un favor" (que nadie les ha pedido) y los mandes a tomar por saco y que se metan en su vida.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Mar 2016)

refugee dijo:


> odio ir al ginecologo. pero desde q tomo unas de 4 dias de descanso (2 años ya) engordo y no sangro. y si estoy un mes sin tomarlas me dan dolores exagerados y sangro sin limites.
> 
> las pildoras 24+4 (4 de descanso) son modernas"tercera generacion" y estan silencianso q causan muchos mas problemas que las 21+7 (1 semana pausa) que son las de segunda generacion mas antiguas. a mi como era joven me cascaron las modernas...
> 
> ...



Mi mujer está conmigo en lo de no tomar pan ni cereales ni azúcares ni mierdas industriales en general. Sus comentarios son que no engorda tanto en la regla como antes y que le duele menos. Eso es lo que me dice y es una persona que no se sugestiona fácilmente, así que supongo que será cierto. La verdad es que sí que está más delgada que antes, aunque no estaba gorda pero la típica barriguita triguera la ha perdido por completo.


----------



## Lintel mermáis (13 Mar 2016)

Los dolores menstruales y molestias premenstruales mejoran una barbaridad prescindiendo de farináceos y lácteos.

¿Y como veis una dieta tipo paleo, o limitando lácteos para el embarazo? Sobre esto se habla poco, es comprensible porque casi todos sois hombres. Veo las recomendaciones alimentarias para el embarazo y siempre se incluyen cereales o tostadas en el desayuno, pan en todas las comidas porque se supone que contienen bastante acido folico, cuando hay mas folatos en verduras, por ejemplo. O la recomendación de 2 vasos de leche y 2 productos lácteos como yogur o queso al día, por el tema del calcio, obviando la cantidad de calcio de verduras de hoja verde o semillas de sésamo. 

Habrá excepciones, pero en el caso de la alimentacion en el embarazo aun están en las recomendaciones de los años 80 ( mucho pan por el acido folico y mucha leche por el calcio) y de ahí no hay quien los saque. Luego hay casos de diabetes gestacional a cascoporro.

Os agradecería muchísimo vuestras opiniones al respecto y si podéis poner algun enlace también. 

Tema serio, así que abstenerse troleos, bromas y chascarrillos, por favor.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2016)

Lintel mermáis dijo:


> Los dolores menstruales y molestias premenstruales mejoran una barbaridad prescindiendo de farináceos y lácteos.
> 
> ¿Y como veis una dieta tipo paleo, o limitando lácteos para el embarazo? Sobre esto se habla poco, es comprensible porque casi todos sois hombres. Veo las recomendaciones alimentarias para el embarazo y siempre se incluyen cereales o tostadas en el desayuno, pan en todas las comidas porque se supone que contienen bastante acido folico, cuando hay mas folatos en verduras, por ejemplo. O la recomendación de 2 vasos de leche y 2 productos lácteos como yogur o queso al día, por el tema del calcio, obviando la cantidad de calcio de verduras de hoja verde o semillas de sésamo.
> 
> ...



Yo de entrada no me fiaría de NADA de lo recomendado por el establishment desde los años 70 para acá.


----------



## subvencionados (13 Mar 2016)

¿Qué os parece el xilitol, en cantindades mínimas, para endulzar?


----------



## Tinuvuel (13 Mar 2016)

Lo del ácido fólico es importante pero ya se toma suplementos. 

El pan y harinas no aportan ningún nutriente necesario. Se suele confundir una dieta sin pan, azúcar o harinas con una sin hidratos de carbono y no tienen por qué ser sinónimos. 

Mientras incluyas carne, pescado, huevos, vegetales, patatas, hortalizas, verduras, ensaladas, etc la dieta será correcta y puede tener el % de macronutrientes que tu elijas. 


Te recomiendo el libro Mamá come bien, de Julio Basulto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Mar 2016)

subvencionados dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece el xilitol, en cantindades mínimas, para endulzar?



Mejor que los más químicos es, pero si puedes hacerte con estevia pura mejor que mejor, incluso con una base de xilitol o cualquier otro azúcar de alcohol.


----------



## angek (13 Mar 2016)

subvencionados dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece el xilitol, en cantindades mínimas, para endulzar?



Majo. 

Si puede ser de abedul de verdad, mejor. 

Aguanta el calor y el dosificado es similar al azúcar.


----------



## Luizmi (14 Mar 2016)

el tema del calcio es muy complejo, al parecer hace falta vitamina D para que se asimile y vitamina K2 para que vaya donde tiene que ir.
De las acelgas solo se aprovecha una mínima parte del calcio que tiene.


----------



## Salaman_kino (14 Mar 2016)

es que ya no sabe uno qué comer que no lleve mierdas cancerígenas


----------



## guaxx (14 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Otra semana en orden, y la báscula marca 95,8 desde los 103,5 que marcaba hace 5-6 semanas. Ya es un hábito sólido y creo que los deseos de comer bollería y demás han desaparecido.



Para animar al personal, otra semana en orden, ya estamos en 94,4 kilos. Ahora tengo un dilema con la ropa, ya que la que usaba hace un par de meses me empieza a quedar demasiado grande y no sé si esperar un poco más para comprar nueva, mido 1,81 y quiero llegar (sin ninguna prisa, pero con esta forma de alimentarme llegará) a los 82 kilos que sería mi peso ideal.

Deberes: empezar a hacer ejercicios de fuera, muy básicos.

Pregunta: Qué opinan de las cuajadas caseras de oveja? siempre me han gustado mucho, y tenían buen porcentaje de grasa, pero casi 8 gramos de azúcares por cuajada.


----------



## stockman (14 Mar 2016)

Me ha llegado la mantequilla de almendra. Buenisima, sabe como a turron de jijona pero sin azucar (la mantequilla esta solo lleva almendra tostada triturada) y me vendra genial para ganar algo de peso. En cuanto pille un descuentillo del 20-25% pido 2kg mas.

Por cierto, aceite de coco, vale la pena? O con el de oliva ya tiro? (me meto 2 cucharadas soperas de aceite de oliva virgen extra al dia, pero he pensado en tomar 2 de aove, 1 de manteuilla de almendra y de aceite de coco repartido dirante el dia).

Vale la pena pagar lo que vale para los beneficios que aporta?


----------



## Cazarr (14 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Por cierto, aceite de coco, vale la pena? O con el de oliva ya tiro? [...] Vale la pena pagar lo que vale para los beneficios que aporta?



¿Qué beneficios tiene? Tenía entendido que no es de los más sanos, como el aceite de palma.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Para animar al personal, otra semana en orden, ya estamos en 94,4 kilos. Ahora tengo un dilema con la ropa, ya que la que usaba hace un par de meses me empieza a quedar demasiado grande y no sé si esperar un poco más para comprar nueva, mido 1,81 y quiero llegar (sin ninguna prisa, pero con esta forma de alimentarme llegará) a los 82 kilos que sería mi peso ideal.
> 
> Deberes: empezar a hacer ejercicios de fuera, muy básicos.
> 
> Pregunta: Qué opinan de las cuajadas caseras de oveja? siempre me han gustado mucho, y tenían buen porcentaje de grasa, pero casi 8 gramos de azúcares por cuajada.



Mejor el kefir ecológico.


----------



## sada (14 Mar 2016)

hoy le he puesto una cucharada de azúcar a las fresas..porque no había otra cosa....grrrrr
que opináis de la nata? con stevia por ejemplo?


----------



## Jorkomboi (14 Mar 2016)

He empezado a hacerme mis primeros yogures hechos con leche sin lactosa para añadir a la dieta. De momento la primera tanda sale como cabe esperar, con poca consistencia. Voy a usar uno de los que acabo de hacer como base para los siguientes y espero mejores resultados.

Por otra parte, debido a los resultados de mi ultimo análisis decidí bajar el consumo de frutas a dos piezas diarias (en principio tenia en mente bajarlas a tres) y bajar también un poco el consumo de proteínas (he disminuido el consumo de huevos de 5 a máximo 3 diarios). Pues hoy me peso y he bajado poco mas de 2 kilos después de una semana. ::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Mar 2016)

sada dijo:


> hoy le he puesto una cucharada de azúcar a las fresas..porque no había otra cosa....grrrrr
> que opináis de la nata? con stevia por ejemplo?



Al final acabamos paranoicos....:: ¿y echarles miel no sería mejor? 
Yo mañana para desayunar yogur sin nada de azúcar con frutos rojos, y copos de avena.¿será suficiente? ¿Estaré canina a la hora de haber desayunado??:ouch:

---------- Post added 14-mar-2016 at 17:08 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> He empezado a hacerme mis primeros yogures hechos con leche sin lactosa para añadir a la dieta. De momento la primera tanda sale como cabe esperar, con poca consistencia. Voy a usar uno de los que acabo de hacer como base para los siguientes y espero mejores resultados.
> 
> Por otra parte, debido a los resultados de mi ultimo análisis decidí bajar el consumo de frutas a dos piezas diarias (en principio tenia en mente bajarlas a tres) y bajar también un poco el consumo de proteínas (he disminuido el consumo de huevos de 5 a máximo 3 diarios). Pues hoy me peso y he bajado poco mas de 2 kilos después de una semana. ::



¿Qué te salía en los análisis para tener que reducir la fruta????ienso:


----------



## Jorkomboi (14 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Al final acabamos paranoicos....:: ¿y echarles miel no sería mejor?
> Yo mañana para desayunar yogur sin nada de azúcar con frutos rojos, y copos de avena.¿será suficiente? ¿Estaré canina a la hora de haber desayunado??:ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-mar-2016 at 17:08 ----------
> ...



La glucosa la tenia en 111 (debe estar entre 70 y 110).


----------



## sada (14 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Al final acabamos paranoicos....:: ¿y echarles miel no sería mejor?
> Yo mañana para desayunar yogur sin nada de azúcar con frutos rojos, y copos de avena.¿será suficiente? ¿Estaré canina a la hora de haber desayunado??:ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-mar-2016 at 17:08 ----------
> ...



No había otra cosa..jeje...solo un sobre y un chorro de vinagre :no:


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Mar 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo las dietas altas en calcio en las embarazadas occidentales. Cuando hay personas que por mucho que se metan calcio no lo absorben o es hasta perjudicial (los calculos de calcio de los conductos de los riñones) o hasta consiguen el efecto adverso. Porque el calcio juega con el fosforo si no recuerdo mal. Y si hay mucho calcio se estimula el fosforo para contrarrestar y demas lios metabolicos.
> Creo que todo en su justa medida. No creo que porque haya un embarazo se tenga que comer en gran cantidad una cosa. Como dicen.
> 
> Tampoco entiendo que cuando se habla de calcio digan lacteos y quesos.
> ...



la dieta típica de muchísimos lugares era una dieta baja o muy baja en grasas y moderada o baja en proteínas, y muy poca de origen animal.


----------



## sada (14 Mar 2016)

en los años 50 la gente tomaba pan y harinas...desde luego azúcar NO. También trabajaban y se movían mucho


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Mar 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> el tema del calcio es muy complejo, al parecer hace falta vitamina D para que se asimile y vitamina K2 para que vaya donde tiene que ir.
> De las acelgas solo se aprovecha una mínima parte del calcio que tiene.



La lechugas, berzas, nopales y otros verduras de hojas son excelentes fuentes de calcio.

Si no se consume un exceso de proteína, las necesidades de calcio disminuyen a poco más de la mitad de la CDR o menos.

Hay millones de pruebas de esto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Mar 2016)

¿Qué no se comía carne antes? ¿habéis oído hablar de la matanza del cerdo o qué? En España se consumía mucha carne, está claro que los más pobres cuando podían, pero siempre que podían lo hacían porque era un signo de riqueza, pero es que si no podía también consumían carne pq en la posguerra se consumió mucho gato y mucho perro por cierto, gorriones y todo bicho viviente que se cruzaba en el camino de los más pobres, sobre todo conejos, que en esta tierra abundan. Eso sumado a que el pan no era la mierda de hoy te da el resultado de gente delgada sin necesidad de hacer el runner con ropa fosforito por la calle, que en los años 50 seguramente hubiera sido apedreado por los críos por gilipollas y rarito.


----------



## sada (14 Mar 2016)

en los 50 se comía lo que se pillaba según la zona, obviamente carne tocino grasas, papas de harina gachas...pero se comía poco. 
es decir, ahora comemos por gula..la mitad mierdas y snaks. eso antes no existía. un buen plato de caldo y un trozo de tocino con pan y patatas; muchas patatas.


----------



## stockman (14 Mar 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Qué beneficios tiene? Tenía entendido que no es de los más sanos, como el aceite de palma.



entre otros es antibacteriano, sus grasas no son malas, para cocinar es mejor que el de oliva (por ser mas estable a altas temperaturas), etc.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Mar 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La lechugas, berzas, nopales y otros verduras de hojas son excelentes fuentes de calcio.
> 
> Si no se consume un exceso de proteína, las necesidades de calcio disminuyen a poco más de la mitad de la CDR o menos.
> 
> Hay millones de pruebas de esto.



Y si no se toman exceso de hidratos refinados tambien bajan las necesidades de calcio.

Tu error de bulto es que actualmente hay mucha gente que toma exceso de hidratos rapidos, pan, macarrones, galletas, leche, en todas las comidas. Y estos si el resto de su dieta es carne.

Alimentos acidos (hidratos rapidos) con mas alimentos acidos (carnes)... ni con un camion de calcio cubren sus necesidades.

Exceso de carne en una paleo es mucho mas complicado, la base es mucha grasa y verdura.

Pd. Evidentemente para un vegano una alita es exceso de carne pero deja de decir subnormaladas.


----------



## cenachero (14 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> entre otros es antibacteriano, sus grasas no son malas, para cocinar es mejor que el de oliva (por ser mas estable a altas temperaturas), etc.



Si pero es carisimo


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Y si no se toman exceso de hidratos refinados tambien bajan las necesidades de calcio.*
> Tu error de bulto es que actualmente hay mucha gente que toma exceso de hidratos rapidos, pan, macarrones, galletas, leche, en todas las comidas. Y estos si el resto de su dieta es carne.
> 
> Alimentos acidos (hidratos rapidos) con mas alimentos acidos (carnes)... ni con un camion de calcio cubren sus necesidades.
> ...



eso no es cierto. Aumentan. A más proteína y grasa en la dieta, mayor necesidad de calcio.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2016 at 01:02 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué no se comía carne antes? ¿habéis oído hablar de la matanza del cerdo o qué? En España se consumía mucha carne, está claro que los más pobres cuando podían, pero siempre que podían lo hacían porque era un signo de riqueza, pero es que si no podía también consumían carne pq en la posguerra se consumió mucho gato y mucho perro por cierto, gorriones y todo bicho viviente que se cruzaba en el camino de los más pobres, sobre todo conejos, que en esta tierra abundan. Eso sumado a que el pan no era la mierda de hoy te da el resultado de gente delgada sin necesidad de hacer el runner con ropa fosforito por la calle, que en los años 50 seguramente hubiera sido apedreado por los críos por gilipollas y rarito.



Lo siento pero las estadísticas de consumo de productos animales per cápita hace 70 años y aún hace 50 y 40 son las que son, se consumía hasta la cuarta parte que ahora, y ha ido subiendo linealmente hasta la monstruosidad actual, las generaciones anteriores se criaron con cereales, patatas y algo de carne, leche y huevos y desde hace unas décadas se están criando al revés.

Que sí, que consumen más bollería industrial (alta en grasas), pero es que esa variable ha sido suficientemente controlada porque en otros países en los que se ha incrementado de igual manera el consumo de carne pero NO el consumo de azúcar ni endulzantes, ha tenido el mismo incremento paralelo de diabetes, obesidad, enfermedades coronarias, cáncer, etc.

Los factores dietéticos están sobradamente identificados, aunque no sean los únicos.


----------



## stockman (15 Mar 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> Si pero es carisimo



por eso preguntaba opiniones. Esta a 17€ aprox los 950gr en iherb. Es lo mas barato que he encontrado.


----------



## Qui (15 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> por eso preguntaba opiniones. Esta a 17€ aprox los 950gr en iherb. Es lo mas barato que he encontrado.



Más o menos a ese precio lo he comprado yo en Hipercor. También te digo que en principio no lo volvería a hacer. No he cocinado aun con él, solo lo he usado para mezclar con el café, la miel y la mantequilla para desayunar y la verdad es que me ha parecido igual que cuando no lo usaba. Por cierto, café, mantequilla y un poco de miel a la batidora. Sin duda la mejor bebida que he probado para desayunar.
Cocinar con él me cuesta porque mi costilla se niega a probarlo y cuando voy a hacer algo para mi solo nunca me acuerdo. Uso oliva virgen como siempre.
Un saludo.


----------



## stockman (15 Mar 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Más o menos a ese precio lo he comprado yo en Hipercor. También te digo que en principio no lo volvería a hacer. No he cocinado aun con él, solo lo he usado para mezclar con el café, la miel y la mantequilla para desayunar y la verdad es que me ha parecido igual que cuando no lo usaba. Por cierto, café, mantequilla y un poco de miel a la batidora. Sin duda la mejor bebida que he probado para desayunar.
> Cocinar con él me cuesta porque mi costilla se niega a probarlo y cuando voy a hacer algo para mi solo nunca me acuerdo. Uso oliva virgen como siempre.
> Un saludo.



yo uso mantequilla para cocinar.

El de coco seria para tomar a cucharadas como la mantequilla de almendras o el de oliva. En crudo vamos.


----------



## dillei (15 Mar 2016)

Y el aceite de sesamo? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Drama (15 Mar 2016)

No sé en otras zonas, pero hace 50-60 años, en el pueblo donde vivían mis abuelos todas las dfamilias mataban 1 o 2 cerdos (Tienes un huevo de carne y embutido para todo el año), y casi todas las familias tenían gallinas, conejos, ovejas ... Vamos que no les faltaban huevos, pollo, cordero... 

Lo que más se comía evidentemente era legumbre, y mucho pan (pan bueno), pero carne no creo que faltara.

No sé en ciudades como andarían, pero en los pueblos del norte se comía carne.


----------



## Sput (15 Mar 2016)

Que cantidad de barbaridades estoy leyendo.......::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Mar 2016)

Sput dijo:


> Que cantidad de barbaridades estoy leyendo.......::



¿Cuáles, si se puede saber? :rolleye:


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Mar 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eso no es cierto. Aumentan. A más proteína y grasa en la dieta, mayor necesidad de calcio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-mar-2016 at 01:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Estas diciendo que el consumo desmesurado de azucar no es descalcificante? Eso ya es algo que casi nadie duda.


----------



## Teselia (15 Mar 2016)

(Grandísimo tocho se avecina, aviso).

¡Hola!

Acabo de registrarme. He buscado hilo de Bienvenida (el típico hilo de presentarse) pero no lo he encontrado, así que vengo directamente a donde me interesa.

A ver cómo empiezo... Llevo leyendo este hilo desde finales de diciembre de 2015. Hoy, ¡por fin! He alcanzado la última página. Me moría de ganas de escribir pero necesitaba empaparme de información hasta tal punto que decidí escribir una vez tuviera todo leído, por si acaso mis dudas se resolvían o leía por el camino algún caso similar al mío.

Para empezar, soy mujer, 26 años, 1'64 de estatura y, actualmente, unos 70 kgs. En 2009 me pasé al ovolactovegetarianismo, por temas morales y porque en la boca, lo que era carne y pescado me causaba rechazo (sabor, textura, etc). En 2010 estaba en unos alarmantes 105 kgs. Toda mi vida he sido de vaivenes constantes (con 13 años, pasé de 85 a 69; tras saber que pesaba 105, conseguí bajar a 90, para subir a 100 al cabo de unos meses). En 96 kgs me planté y dije, Tengo que hacer algo. Me lo tomé "en serio" (para más señas, seguí Montignac en todas mis bajadas de peso) hasta alcanzar 69-70 kgs en 2014. Me he pasado 2015 de 69 a 73, parriba pabajo, sin una estabilización clara, sin subir, pero tampoco bajar. Jamás he bajado de 69.

Acudo al gimnasio desde 2013 con regularidad, y he hecho absolutamente de todo (lo que ofrece mi gimnasio): body pump, body combat, pilates, zumba, spinning, yoga, step, natación... Me fue de perlas, desde que empecé el gimnasio adelgacé 11 kgs, así que me ayudó claramente. Hasta llegado el maldito 69.

En diciembre de 2015, yo estaba harta. Muy harta. Gimnasio, Montignac al dedillo, y no bajaba ni un gramo (y si me columpiaba, subía fácil, vaya que sí). Contacté con una persona de confianza y con estudios de medicina y me sacó el tema paleo, ya que me dijo que mis desayunos eran muy poco nutritivos (4 rebanadas de pan de molde de Mercadona, con humus, o con algún paté vegetal, tomate untado, etc). Y el vaso de leche de soja que no falte, con café descafeinao. Imaginaos, siendo ovolactovegetariana... Debo reconocer que abusaba de los garbanzos cosa mala (a 2-3 botes semanales, de esos que vienen ya cocidos). Luego también platazos de arroz integral con alguna verdura. Pasta integral muy ocasionalmente. Y verduras en cada ingesta, ensaladas, queso de vez en cuando, y huevos ocasionalmente también (en cualquier presentación).

Según esta chica me dio con la realidad en los morros, me empecé a informar durante horas, "abrumada" por toda la información que encontré en muchísimos blogs y foros de gente que comía estilo paleo, o no ya paleo sino eliminando gluten, harinas, azúcar... Todo lo que leía tenía sentido, y creédme si os digo que si el 5 de diciembre hablé con esta chica, el 6 ya estaba aplicando las reglas.

Planeé seguir siendo vegetariana aunque tuviera que abusar de los huevos (siempre los consumo del código 1, desde hace años. Compro del 0 cuando el bolsillo lo permite). Mi cuerpo estaba cansado: con esa cantidad de arroz y garbanzos, mi barriga era una bola casi permanentemente. Propensa a gases y además yo comía potente. Temas de wc correctísimos, pero realmente yo no me sentía bien. Eso era suficiente. Además, tenía medida la hora, cada 3h el cuerpo gritando enfadado, ¡quiero comer, joder! Una ruina.

A los 3-4 días de cambiar mi alimentación, me di cuenta de que si quería sentirme bien y no "aburrirme", y aparte el cuerpo me lo estaba pidiendo... Eliminando una gran parte de alimentos, debía incluir otros en la dieta (animales). Me costó, me costó y me cuesta. Empecé por alguna lata de atún, sardinas, incluso berberechos. A las semanas me atreví a comprar trucha para hacerla al horno. Y también volví a retomar ese sabor que para mí era buenísimo pero tenía olvidado de años atrás: pechuga de pollo con alioli (casero, por supuesto). Delicioso... Hay cosas que todavía soy incapaz de comer. Nunca en mi vida comí un entrecot, ni comí ternera, ni bistec, ni hamburguesa o carne picada. Nunca me gustó todo eso. Y aún no me veo capaz. Lo más que he conseguido probar desde diciembre... Algo de cecina, diferentes partes del pollo, un poco de lomo, jamón serrano y una pizca de solomillo. Eso sí, pescado el que me eches, la verdad. Sin problema.

En definitiva, estoy contenta porque me siento bien, me siento desinflada, me siento ligera (por las mañanas especialmente), con energía, desayuno ligero y aguanto muy bien, etc. Actualmente hago una o dos clases de spinning semanales (sé que lo recomendado es el hiit durante un corto espacio de tiempo, pero aunque lo practico, no acabo de cogerle mucho gusto) y yoga intenso (3h semanales). El yoga no lo cambio por nada, me da la vida.

El caso es que... Comiendo de esta manera (no pruebo NI UN GRAMO de harina, pero de ningún tipo, ni trigo, ni avena, nada, cero), ninguna legumbre (cuando hace unos meses eran mi base), nada de arroz, solo aceite de oliva (nunca girasol), pipas como máximo aguasal, frutos secos con cáscara (solo nueces por ahora, y pocas porque "me asusta" el tema del omega 6), 1 fruta cada varios días... No consigo bajar de peso. Me he estabilizado en 70, eso es cierto. Pero no hay forma de bajar unos kgs que, por supuesto, me sobran. Tengo músculo, sí, pero también tengo unas reservas de grasa, si me lo permitís, co*onudas. Y kilos, literales, de celulitis. Disculpad si soy muy gráfica, pero mis muslos por detrás y mis glúteos están llenos de ella, bultos por doquier a simple vista, sin apretar ni nada.

Me he leído las 207 páginas y todos los que necesitáis adelgazar, lo habéis logrado, incluso sin esfuerzo, sin ejercicio, etc. Yo he seguido, que yo sepa, correctamente todos los pasos y... Aquí me hallo, con mi culo gordo. Realizo excesos unas pocas veces al mes porque mantengo una relación a distancia, y cuando veo a mi pareja pues, como es normal, de vez en cuando salimos a cenar y nos damos algún caprichillo. ¿Es eso lo que puede mandarlo todo al traste? ¿Por ser mujer lo tengo más difícil? Porque aquí muchos se ponen finos cada finde...

Tengo una enfermedad uterina y tengo prescripción crónica de píldora anticonceptiva. No puedo dejarla. Soy consciente de que es una mierda y que puede alterar mil y una cosas, pero no me atrevo a dejarlas y buscar alternativas "naturales". Mi fertilidad está en juego, aparte de otros órganos cercanos al útero, y no echo de menos en absoluto reglas que me hacían llorar de dolor. Mi enfermedad al parecer está remitiendo lentamente (no creo que la alimentación sea mágicamente curativa pero tengo fe en que algo haya influido, especialmente en el tema inflamatorio), pero aún tengo que pasar por controles periódicos.

Otro de mis pensamientos es que quizás, "por lógica", mi cuerpo está hartísimo y de este peso no puede bajar... He bajado 35 kgs y quizás simplemente, he llegado a mi tope (aunque es evidente que me sobra, podría adjuntaros fotos si queréis). Yo esperaba notar un cambio radical con esta alimentación al eliminar por completo casi TODO lo que ingerí durante años hasta diciembre (kgs de legumbres, arroz, pasta, pan). Y sólo he notado menos gases, un poco menos de barriga (a veces podría pasar por preñada), y menos hambre.

¿Es lo que me toca? ¿Puede que esté haciendo algo mal? No endulzo ni edulcoro con nada (dejé la miel, la tomaba cruda y buena, pero la dejé por paranoia del azúcar, soy de obsesión fácil). Dejé los plátanos como opción de fruta (ahora tiendo a mandarinas, peras, manzanas, pero ya digo, quizás caen 3 piezas por semana). Cocino con ghee, con aove, todo plancha y horno. Tomo cacao puro valor con agua caliente. El café lo tomo con leche de coco (marca Aroy-D). Realizo 3 comidas al día (2 fuertes y una ligerita). Aguacate en desayunos, o como entrante. En las ensaladas también.

Y ya no sé qué más añadir. Mis comidas se basan en una verdura + pescado/lomo/pollo/huevos/tortilla. Dejé los dátiles, ahora si me apetece postre pillo alguna fresa o alguna nuez, y luego el café cortito con un chorro de leche de coco.

Tiendo a pensar o que ya estoy en mi peso (já), o que las salidas de tiesto mensuales me impiden bajar de forma limpia, o algo. Los huevos que consumo (código 1) dicen claramente que las gallinas se alimentan de cereales :S ¿eso podría afectar? Parecerá una nimiedad pero he llegado a un punto en que ya me fijo en todo.

En fin, gracias a quien se lea este tocho... Pero es que necesitaba soltar todas mis dudas en un sitio en el que "entienden". Cualquier pregunta para aclarar algo, la contesto encantadísima. GRACIAS a todos y enhorabuena a todos los que habéis notado grandes progresos siguiendo esta alimentación. No está siendo mi caso pero estoy muy satisfecha y feliz con mi decisión, y me siento muy bien físicamente (energía, ligereza, etc).

Saludos!!


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Para animar al personal, otra semana en orden, ya estamos en 94,4 kilos. Ahora tengo un dilema con la ropa, ya que la que usaba hace un par de meses me empieza a quedar demasiado grande y no sé si esperar un poco más para comprar nueva, mido 1,81 y quiero llegar (sin ninguna prisa, pero con esta forma de alimentarme llegará) a los 82 kilos que sería mi peso ideal.
> 
> Deberes: empezar a hacer ejercicios de fuera, muy básicos.
> 
> Pregunta: Qué opinan de las cuajadas caseras de oveja? siempre me han gustado mucho, y tenían buen porcentaje de grasa, pero casi 8 gramos de azúcares por cuajada.



Yo en su momento tuve que comprar toda la ropa nueva, pantalones y camisas porque los pantalones se quedan que parecen los de un payaso. 

Para empezar con ejercicios de fuerza te recomiendo flexiones + planchas abdominales (isométricas) + sentadillas. Busca en fitness revolucionario.


----------



## Johnny Drama (17 Mar 2016)

Aquí, según el Comidista, la miel es prácticamente igual de mala que el azúcar.

Opiniones?

¿Existen las alternativas sanas al azúcar? | El Comidista EL PAÍS


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Aquí, según el Comidista, la miel es prácticamente igual de mala que el azúcar.
> 
> Opiniones?
> 
> ¿Existen las alternativas sanas al azúcar? | El Comidista EL PAÍS



Es un endulzante que contiene fructosa sin alterar. Hay que buscar la natural no la pasteurizada. Y es falso que contenga trazas de minerales como dice el articulo. Las trazas son partes por millon, esta contiene cantidades interesantes en miligramos (como cualquier alimento) de muchos minerales.

Dicho esto para endulzar puntualmente algun cafe y esporadicamente alguna reposteria sin harina.

Evidentemente no para tomar en grandes cantidades, igual que no me tomaria medio kilo de fruta.

Yo me tomo los cafes sin nada, todo sea dicho.


----------



## Teselia (17 Mar 2016)

Hola, escribí aquí la otra noche un largo mensaje, y no se ha publicado, me saltó una ventana diciendo que el mensaje debía ser revisado por la moderación. He escrito en otro hilo y se ha publicado automáticamente. Perderé mi mensaje? Tardé cerca de una hora en escribirlo y me daría impotencia volver a empezar. Ahora no sé si este se va a publicar al instante o no. No he encontrado las normas de este foro/Subforo. Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Mar 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Aquí, según el Comidista, la miel es prácticamente igual de mala que el azúcar.
> 
> Opiniones?
> 
> ¿Existen las alternativas sanas al azúcar? | El Comidista EL PAÍS



Todo lo que te diga Juan Revenga, mételo en un estercolero. Es de los de pan + pan + pan. Y no lo sacarás de ahí. TE dice que él se hincha a pan y como está delgado, ergo el pan es bueno. Por lo demás es un populista de dos pares de narices. Y obviamente está al lado de la industria. Y este es de los peores: pq de puertas hacia afuera te dice que no combrega con según qué preceptos oficialistas-farmaceuticos, pero si lo analizas verás que intenta no salirse mucho de la tangente.
Luego tenemos a otros como Giuseppe Rusolillo, presidente de la Asociacion Española de Dietistas y nutricionistas españoles (AEDN), que pone cara a los cereales Kellog's y cuando le preguntan el pq de su obesidad, monta en cólera y te dice que es un problema de metabolismo, pero que él come de puta madre.

El artículo que enlazas de Juan Revenga, sólo hay que leer los comentarios de la gente. El 90% van en contra. Y equiparar el azúcar refinado del café, con la miel....es de primero de primaria. A nadie se le escapa que la miel tiene más nutrientes. No deja de ser un azúcar, pero puestos a "pecar", la miel nos aporta algo más. 

Giuseppe Rusolillo sobre nutriciÃ³n y Special K - YouTube







«Dietista y obeso, ¡qué vergüenza!»


----------



## Tinuvuel (17 Mar 2016)

Artículo brutal sobre la evidencia de reducir hidratos de carbono y el control de la glucemia en pacientes diabeticos

Dietary carbohydrate restriction as the first approach in diabetes management: Critical review and evidence base

Me encanta como empieza:

“At the end of our clinic day, we go home thinking, *“The clinical improvements are so large and obvious, why don't other doctors understand?”* Carbohydrate restriction is easily grasped by patients: Because carbohydrates in the diet raise the blood glucose, and as diabetes is defined by high blood glucose, it makes sense to lower the carbohydrate in the diet. By reducing the carbohydrate in the diet, we have been able to taper patients off as much as 150 units of insulin per day in 8 d, with marked improvement in glycemic control—even normalization of glycemic parameters.”


--------------


Por cierto, hay una persona que se ha registrado para comentar en este hilo y al mandar su mensaje le ha salido un cartel diciendo "Tu mensaje será revisado por un moderador" pero han pasado más de 24h y no se lo publican. ¿Sabéis por qué?

Está muy disgustada porque había escrito un buen tocho...


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (17 Mar 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Por cierto, hay una persona que se ha registrado para comentar en este hilo y al mandar su mensaje le ha salido un cartel diciendo "Tu mensaje será revisado por un moderador" pero han pasado más de 24h y no se lo publican. ¿Sabéis por qué?
> 
> Está muy disgustada porque había escrito un buen tocho...



Se lo tiene que aprobar un moderador. Es más fácil que primero participe en el principal hasta que no necesite moderación.

A alguien que también participó en este hilo le pasó justo lo mismo y ese mensaje nunca se publicó, tuvo que volver a escribirlo.


----------



## Tinuvuel (17 Mar 2016)

Pues vaya, muchas gracias, ahora se lo digo


----------



## guaxx (17 Mar 2016)

Noticia que he encontrado en El Correo de hoy. Debatamos amistosamente  

En la galería del móvil se ve bien, pero posteadas no tanto,no?







Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## guaxx (17 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo en su momento tuve que comprar toda la ropa nueva, pantalones y camisas porque los pantalones se quedan que parecen los de un payaso.
> 
> Para empezar con ejercicios de fuerza te recomiendo flexiones + planchas abdominales (isométricas) + sentadillas. Busca en fitness revolucionario.



Yo puedo tirar de ropa de mi hermano, pero esperaré un poco más para comprar mucha, compraré algo para la transición  

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vigilante (17 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Giuseppe Rusolillo sobre nutriciÃ³n y Special K - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gordo dietista viene a decir que si no te atiborras de los cereales que le patrocinan a el te vas a morir cienes y cienes de veces.
Menudo caradura


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Noticia que he encontrado en El Correo de hoy. Debatamos amistosamente
> 
> En la galería del móvil se ve bien, pero posteadas no tanto,no?
> 
> ...



Lo que es noticia es que eso sea noticia. Y habran hecho falta años de estudios para llegar a eso juasss.

Hablando de noticias:
http://www.abc.es/sociedad/20140624/abci-impuesto-azucar-obesidad-infantil-201406241201.html


----------



## Rauxa (17 Mar 2016)

A ver alguno abre los ojos...
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CdwaBWiWwAAsXVW.jpg


----------



## Rauxa (17 Mar 2016)

...."Si no desayuno no tengo energía"-afirmó él, que tenía almacenada suficiente grasa como para alimentar un mes a una tribu del amazonas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Mar 2016)

Yo apenas tomo cereales, llevo dos meses que como mucho un poco de pan integral de centeno con espelta y una vez a la semana lo mismo cae una napolitana:: pero bueno, nada más, ni pasta siquiera, y noto que me he afinado un poco más, aún ::
Y yo no sé si tendrá que ver que desde que hago esto y tomo especialmente verduras frutas huevos hortalizas pescado...tengo muchos menos dolores, me despierto fresca y sin sueño aunque haya dormido 5 horas, estoy de mejor humor...además que apenas me costipo ni na. ::::::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo apenas tomo cereales, llevo dos meses que como mucho un poco de pan integral de centeno con espelta y una vez a la semana lo mismo cae una napolitana:: pero bueno, nada más, ni pasta siquiera, y noto que me he afinado un poco más, aún ::
> Y yo no sé si tendrá que ver que desde que hago esto y tomo especialmente verduras frutas huevos hortalizas pescado...tengo muchos menos dolores, me despierto fresca y sin sueño aunque haya dormido 5 horas, estoy de mejor humor...además que apenas me costipo ni na. ::::::



Parece que tenemos otra conversa :Aplauso:

::


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo apenas tomo cereales, llevo dos meses que como mucho un poco de pan integral de centeno con espelta y una vez a la semana lo mismo cae una napolitana:: pero bueno, nada más, ni pasta siquiera, y noto que me he afinado un poco más, aún ::
> Y yo no sé si tendrá que ver que desde que hago esto y tomo especialmente verduras frutas huevos hortalizas pescado...tengo muchos menos dolores, me despierto fresca y sin sueño aunque haya dormido 5 horas, estoy de mejor humor...además que apenas me costipo ni na. ::::::



Yo no he tenido ni un enfriamiento desde 1989. Dejé los cereales y el azúcar en 1990


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Parece que tenemos otra conversa :Aplauso:
> 
> ::



Poco a poco sip. A ver, de vez en cuando he de hacer una excepción y tomar un bollo, una vez en semana o cada 15 días, o un chocolate con churros dios :baba::baba:, pero vamos, como algo excepcional, una alegría para el cuerpo vamos 
Leo releo y vuelvo a leer, opiniones a favor y en contra, y cada día me convenzo más acerca de lo que es mejor. Harinas refinadas fuera, azúcares añadidos fuera, cereales de todo tipo reducidos a su mínima expresión...leche de vaca cero. Tomo de avena. 
No sé, cada día me encuentro mejor, no sé si será efecto placebo o qué ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Mar 2016)

---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 14:17 ----------

Muy interesante de marzo, esquina inferior izquierda... gluten y dentro vienen las nuevas dietas contra el colesterol donde recomiendan la atlántica frente a la mediterránea. Poco a poco nos van a ir dosificando el gran engaño porque esto no se puede esconder más.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Mar 2016)

Hago offtopic un momento: ¿qué significa que tenga el calcio "al límite"? *¿Es malo tener "demasiado" calcio?* Vengo del médico y me ha mandado repetir un análisis.

De azúcar y colesterol me ha dicho que bien, que no me preocupe (aunque del colesterol me ha dicho que está en el límite, me extraña que no haya dicho más). Y del calcio eso, me ha preguntado que si tomo suplementos así que sobreentiendo que lo ha visto alto. ienso:
Matizo que no hago paleodieta; estoy en ello, y a partir de abril me pondré estricto porque como mucha basura.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (19 Mar 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Voy a usar uno de los que acabo de hacer como base para los siguientes y espero mejores resultados.



Yo compraría un paquete de probióticos en sobre y añadiría 1 sobre al yogur "base". Suelen ir en paquetes pequeños (10u), suelen ser caros +/-1€ por sobre, aunque te duran mucho ya que de 1 yogur base puedes hacer unas 10 tandas. Así te aseguras que realmente tiene muchos bacilos de los buenos.

Yo tuve un brote de dermatitis atópica porqué tuve una descomposición muy fuerte y los yogures hechos en casa a base de probióticos me fueron de fábula. Estos sí que regulan el tránsito y recuperas la flora y no la mierda que nos venden en la tele...

---------- Post added 19-mar-2016 at 09:22 ----------




Lintel mermáis dijo:


> Los dolores menstruales y molestias premenstruales mejoran una barbaridad prescindiendo de farináceos y lácteos.
> 
> ¿Y como veis una dieta tipo paleo, o limitando lácteos para el embarazo? Sobre esto se habla poco, es comprensible porque casi todos sois hombres. Veo las recomendaciones alimentarias para el embarazo y siempre se incluyen cereales o tostadas en el desayuno, pan en todas las comidas porque se supone que contienen bastante acido folico, cuando hay mas folatos en verduras, por ejemplo. O la recomendación de 2 vasos de leche y 2 productos lácteos como yogur o queso al día, por el tema del calcio, obviando la cantidad de calcio de verduras de hoja verde o semillas de sésamo.
> 
> Habrá excepciones, pero en el caso de la alimentacion en el embarazo aun están en las recomendaciones de los años 80 ( mucho pan por el acido folico y mucha leche por el calcio) y de ahí no hay quien los saque. Luego hay casos de diabetes gestacional a cascoporro.



La endocrina que trata a mi novia (síndrome de ovario poliquístico por resistencia a la insulina) solo trata a mujeres embarazadas o que no se quedan embarazadas, y a todas les da el mismo patrón de dieta: 0 carbohidratos. Esta señora publica en varias revistas de prestigio, sobretodo en el seguimiento de bebés de madres con/sin diabetes gestacional, y con varias dietas. 

Para las embarazadas una dieta baja en hidratos o cetogénica hace que no tengan picos y bajones de azúcar y no se desarrolle diabetes gestacional.

Para las que no se quedan embarazadas, o tienen abortos espontaneos, muchas es porqué no ovulan correctamente o tienen los ciclos de hormonas alterados. El azúcar les incide en las células grasas y éstas en las hormonas. Con metformina o sin metformina pero con dieta lowcarb un 80-90% de las mujeres se llegan a quedar embarazadas y otro gran % de las que perdían al bebé llegan a término.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Hago offtopic un momento: ¿qué significa que tenga el calcio "al límite"? ¿Es malo tener "demasiado" calcio? Vengo del médico y me ha mandado repetir un análisis.
> 
> De azúcar y colesterol me ha dicho que bien, que no me preocupe (aunque del colesterol me ha dicho que está en el límite, me extraña que no haya dicho más). Y del calcio eso, me ha preguntado que si tomo suplementos así que sobreentiendo que lo ha visto alto. ienso:
> Matizo que no hago paleodieta; estoy en ello, y a partir de abril me pondré estricto porque como mucha basura.*



El calcio alto puede ser un síntoma de algunos tipos de cáncer pero lo más común es que sea por problemas con la paratiroides (una glándula similar a la tiroides que regula el calcio y otras cosas) o por algún tipo de medicamentos.

El médico te habrá preguntado si tomas suplementos porque la Vitamina D también puede producir hipercalcemia y es muy común que la añadan a varios suplementos.

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Mar 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El calcio alto puede ser un síntoma de algunos tipos de cáncer pero lo más común es que sea por problemas con la paratiroides (una glándula similar a la tiroides que regula el calcio y otras cosas) o por algún tipo de medicamentos.
> 
> El médico te habrá preguntado si tomas suplementos porque la Vitamina D también puede producir hipercalcemia y es muy común que la añadan a varios suplementos.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias. Aunque como buen hipocondríaco no me hace ni puta gracia ::, más teniendo en cuenta que en el análisis vio algún rastro de "virus" (que yo atribuyo a la gripe de la semana anterior). Aunque me extrañaría que fuese algo serio porque soy joven y la mala vida la llevo _sólo_ desde hace tres años, pero me tiene preocupado.
No tengo hipercalcemia, por eso. No me diagnosticó nada (de aquí a un mes vuelvo a verle y ya veremos). Pero me dijo que estaba "en el límite".

Lo que sí he pensado es que* bebo mucha leche, muchísima*. ¿Puede esto provocar este "desajuste"? *¿Qué alimentos a evitar y cuáles debería consumir más para reducir el calcio?*

(Gracias otra vez, y perdón por el offtopic)


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Mar 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Yo compraría un paquete de probióticos en sobre y añadiría 1 sobre al yogur "base". Suelen ir en paquetes pequeños (10u), suelen ser caros +/-1€ por sobre, aunque te duran mucho ya que de 1 yogur base puedes hacer unas 10 tandas. Así te aseguras que realmente tiene muchos bacilos de los buenos.
> 
> Yo tuve un brote de dermatitis atópica porqué tuve una descomposición muy fuerte y los yogures hechos en casa a base de probióticos me fueron de fábula. Estos sí que regulan el tránsito y recuperas la flora y no la mierda que nos venden en la tele...



Ayer usé uno de los de la primera tanda para hacer yogur de nuevo y ahora salen mucho mas espesos, casi casi como un yogur comercial. En la próxima ya salen perfectos.

Cuando uso leche entera salen bien a la primera, ahora estoy usando leche semidesnatada sin lactosa y por eso tardan mas en espesar.

Probaré a añadir probióticos la próxima vez a ver que tal. Gracias.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Gracias. Aunque como buen hipocondríaco no me hace ni puta gracia ::, más teniendo en cuenta que en el análisis vio algún rastro de "virus" (que yo atribuyo a la gripe de la semana anterior). Aunque me extrañaría que fuese algo serio porque soy joven y la mala vida la llevo sólo desde hace tres años, pero me tiene preocupado.
> No tengo hipercalcemia, por eso. No me diagnosticó nada (de aquí a un mes vuelvo a verle y ya veremos). Pero me dijo que estaba "en el límite".
> 
> Lo que sí he pensado es que bebo mucha leche, muchísima. ¿Puede esto provocar este "desajuste"? ¿Qué alimentos a evitar y cuáles debería consumir más para reducir el calcio?
> ...



Depende del origen de estar el calcio al límite, yo esque desde aquí no lo puedo saber. Lo más común es por el hiperparatiroidismo seguido por un gran consumo de vitamina D. El consumo excesivo de calcio es un motivo más raro y ya muy rarísimo que sea producido por un cáncer tipo pulmón o de mama.

De todas formas si solo es que esté en el límite yo no me preocuparía, dejaría de beber leche por si acaso es por eso y esperaría al análisis y lo que me dijera el doctor. Y supongo que no serás uno de esos de la moda de tomar leches "enriquecidas" con calcio, magnesio, vitamina D, vitamina A, Fósforo y cualquier chorrada que se les ocurra. Esas leches solo sirven para enriquecer más al fabricante (con la excusa son más caras) y para aumentar el riesgo de crearte desequilibrios en el organismo. Compra todos los alimentos en el estado más natural que puedas y mézclalos y cocínalos a tu gusto variando entre la gama de alimentos sanos. Así dificilmente tendrás carencias nutricionales salvo en el caso de tener algún tipo de enfermedad que eso ya es otra historia.

Saludos.


----------



## Redditch (19 Mar 2016)

Otro converso por aqui,...empece con 74 kilos midiendo 1,77 en Enero y yo siempre he sido de 67 kilos (peso ideal)...3 meses despues estoy en 68.5.
Eliminados dulces, pan, pasta... cosas muy dificiles o imposibles de eliminar al menos en mi caso: yogures (trato de que lleven el menor azucar posible), queso, patatas (trato de cocerlas siempre) y legumbres (me encantan las lentejas por ejemplo).
Comiendo pescado, carne, huevos y verdura la verdad es que no he tenido "mono" de azucar y no hecho nada de menos... otro gallo cantaria si me quitase los yogures y el queso, autentica perdicion para mi.
Leche hace milenios que no tomo...me sienta como veneno.

Justo estaba leyendo esto y me he animado a postear... (ataque de risa asegurado)

¿Por qué son indispensables? | Escuela para prevenir la Obesidad Infantil | CONSUMER EROSKI

Cualquier consejo o sugerencia es bienvenido, aunque creo que ando en el camino correcto y estoy a menos de dos kilos de mi peso ideal... pero vamos sin obsesionarse.

PD: como bebida doy por hecho que las unicas dos que salvan (a parte del agua of course) es el vino y el mosto, ¿no?...porque la cerveza como que no ienso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Mar 2016)

refugee dijo:


> tu no eras el que tomaba antidepresivos??
> 
> Tendra algo que ver esa mierda de medicacion imagino
> 
> ...





Pues no has entendido mucho de que va este hilo. Aqui no se trata de comer menos sino de dejar de comer ciertas cosas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Mar 2016)

Consumer Eroski = psicópatas


----------



## Cazarr (19 Mar 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Depende del origen de estar el calcio al límite, yo esque desde aquí no lo puedo saber. Lo más común es por el hiperparatiroidismo seguido por un gran consumo de vitamina D. El consumo excesivo de calcio es un motivo más raro y ya muy rarísimo que sea producido por un cáncer tipo pulmón o de mama.
> 
> De todas formas si solo es que esté en el límite yo no me preocuparía, dejaría de beber leche por si acaso es por eso y esperaría al análisis y lo que me dijera el doctor. Y supongo que no serás uno de esos de la moda de tomar leches "enriquecidas" con calcio, magnesio, vitamina D, vitamina A, Fósforo y cualquier chorrada que se les ocurra. Esas leches solo sirven para enriquecer más al fabricante (con la excusa son más caras) y para aumentar el riesgo de crearte desequilibrios en el organismo. Compra todos los alimentos en el estado más natural que puedas y mézclalos y cocínalos a tu gusto variando entre la gama de alimentos sanos. Así dificilmente tendrás carencias nutricionales salvo en el caso de tener algún tipo de enfermedad que eso ya es otra historia.
> 
> Saludos.



Respecto a la vitamina D leo que suelen añadirla artificialmente a la bollería, y de esto consumo mucho (la estoy dejando poco a poco, en previsión de dejarla a 0, en abril). ienso:

También veo que la contiene (de forma natural) el salmón, el atún, la caballa y huevo. De esto también como bastante, pero puestos a señalar un culpable señalaría a la bollería. Pero joder cómo engancha el puto azúcar. ::

En cuanto a leches enriquecidas... estaba pensando en pasarme a la de almendra, que me gusta mucho, pero miraría de que no tuviera nada añadido.



refugee dijo:


> tu no eras el que tomaba antidepresivos??



No. Eso fue hace dos años. Y durante tres meses, no más.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Mar 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pero joder cómo engancha el puto azúcar. ::



Claro, es una droga muy potente. De hecho la iglesia católica la ha utilizado masivamente, no hay convento o monasterio que no esté especializado en algún dulce... Piensa...


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Mar 2016)

Redditch dijo:


> Otro converso por aqui,...empece con 74 kilos midiendo 1,77 en Enero y yo siempre he sido de 67 kilos (peso ideal)...3 meses despues estoy en 68.5.
> Eliminados dulces, pan, pasta... cosas muy dificiles o imposibles de eliminar al menos en mi caso: yogures (trato de que lleven el menor azucar posible), queso, patatas (trato de cocerlas siempre) y legumbres (me encantan las lentejas por ejemplo).
> Comiendo pescado, carne, huevos y verdura la verdad es que no he tenido "mono" de azucar y no hecho nada de menos... otro gallo cantaria si me quitase los yogures y el queso, autentica perdicion para mi.
> Leche hace milenios que no tomo...me sienta como veneno.
> ...



Los de consumer no dan puntada sin hilo. Vienen a decir que si los niños estan gordos es porque comen poca pasta...que con un 50-60% de farinaceos no es bastante.


----------



## Redditch (20 Mar 2016)

Por cierto, os he leido que el arroz basmati mejor que el arroz normal o de paella...¿cual es la diferencia?


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (20 Mar 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Por algun casual ha tenido acné en el pasado persistente?
> 
> Yo desde que como menos hidratos y me hincho a zanahorias lo tengo mas regulado. Pero vamos lo mio debe ser crónico.
> 
> Y en cuanto a las menstruaciones de gotas de sangre, la ginecologa no me ha dicho nada... Asi que si es normal tener gotas (literalmente) de no precisar ningún tampon ni nada.



Lo característico de las mujeres con SOP es tendencia a la obesidad, acné, mucho vello por el cuerpo/cara y escaso pelo en la parte de arriba de la cabeza. La mayoría lo descubren porqué van al ginecólogo al tener reglas irregulares.

Mi novia no cumple casi ninguno de esas características excepto que tiene una facilidad impresionante a pillar kilos, pero se cuida mucho y a menos que tenga una época muy dura y lo pague con la comida está en su peso. Siempre ha tenido la piel fina, muy poco vello (en los brazos es tan fino que ni se le ven) y un buen pelazo. Su ginecólogo no le quería mirar el nivel de hormonas porqué decía que era imposible que tuviera SOP por como era ella físicamente. A mi novia (y a mí) nos rallaba eso de 3 meses sin regla, 2 veces en un mes, otro mes sin venir, etc., porqué a parte de ir todo el día con los cojones por corbata era una puñetera montaña rusa emocional. Cuando le hicieron las pruebas y vio que tenía SOP le recetaron Diane 35, con lo que estuvo medicándose un huevo de años (+10). El Diane es un parche pero no te trata el problema de raíz.

Con la endocrina ésta le dijo que fuera Diane, tomase metformina y 0 carbohidratos. Ahora no coge kilos ni queriendo, come alto en grasas, y se puede permitir no hacer deporte y darse algún capricho de vez en cuando. Tiene las reglas muy reguladas y ovula (hay veces que baja la regla pero no ovulas, que debe ser lo que te pasa a ti). 

Prueba a hacer una época de dieta lowcarb a ver si la cosa te mejora, a parte de ir a un endocrino, no ginecólogo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Mar 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Lo característico de las mujeres con SOP es tendencia a la obesidad, acné, mucho vello por el cuerpo/cara y escaso pelo en la parte de arriba de la cabeza. La mayoría lo descubren porqué van al ginecólogo al tener reglas irregulares.
> 
> Mi novia no cumple casi ninguno de esas características excepto que tiene una facilidad impresionante a pillar kilos, pero se cuida mucho y a menos que tenga una época muy dura y lo pague con la comida está en su peso. Siempre ha tenido la piel fina, muy poco vello (en los brazos es tan fino que ni se le ven) y un buen pelazo. Su ginecólogo no le quería mirar el nivel de hormonas porqué decía que era imposible que tuviera SOP por como era ella físicamente. A mi novia (y a mí) nos rallaba eso de 3 meses sin regla, 2 veces en un mes, otro mes sin venir, etc., porqué a parte de ir todo el día con los cojones por corbata era una puñetera montaña rusa emocional. Cuando le hicieron las pruebas y vio que tenía SOP le recetaron Diane 35, con lo que estuvo medicándose un huevo de años (+10). El Diane es un parche pero no te trata el problema de raíz.
> 
> ...



Pero tu novia que hace una paleo o una cetogenica?


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (20 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero tu novia que hace una paleo o una cetogenica?



Hacemos ceto o low carb ambos.


----------



## stockman (20 Mar 2016)

Redditch dijo:


> Por cierto, os he leido que el arroz basmati mejor que el arroz normal o de paella...¿cual es la diferencia?



menor indice glucemico y no se si carga tambien.

A parte esta mas bueno.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2016 at 20:25 ----------

Que opinion os merecen los champiñones?

Cada dia me hago un revuelto con media cebolla, 1 pimiento verde, 2 dientes de ajo y 1 tomate todo picado y ala sarten a cocer con mantequilla, y he pensado añadir un par de champiñones que los he visto a menos de 1€ la bandeja en el super.


----------



## patroclus (20 Mar 2016)

Que alguien -entendido- haga un resumen para vagos de lo sano y lo no sano para comer.
Ya son doscientas y pico páginas.


----------



## Akela 14 (20 Mar 2016)

patroclus dijo:


> Que alguien -entendido- haga un resumen para vagos de lo sano y lo no sano para comer.
> Ya son doscientas y pico páginas.



Apoyo la propuesta.

Tengo problemas de estómago (estoy operado de una úlcera perforada de duodeno) y no sé si son sugestiones mías pero desde que empecé a leer este este hilo he restringido la ingesta de pan y me noto mejor, pero por otra parte es muy socorrido el bocadillo para el trabajo.

Problemas de sobrepeso no tengo, es al contrario estoy muy delgado y estaba obsesionado con engordar pero ya se me está pasando por que veo que no cojo peso ni queriendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Mar 2016)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Apoyo la propuesta.
> 
> Tengo problemas de estómago (estoy operado de una úlcera perforada de duodeno) y no sé si son sugestiones mías pero desde que empecé a leer este este hilo he restringido la ingesta de pan y me noto mejor, pero por otra parte es muy socorrido el bocadillo para el trabajo.
> 
> ...



Léete "Sin trigo, gracias", creo que habla de un caso muy parecido al tuyo.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Mar 2016)

Dieta de los neandertales:
80% carne + 20% vegetales.

Por si Sunwukung nos quiere hablar de sus paradojas.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releas...ants_animals/food+(Food+News+--+ScienceDaily)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Dieta de los neandertales:
> 80% carne + 20% vegetales.
> 
> Por si Sunwukung nos quiere hablar de sus paradojas.
> ...



Y ya está más que demostrado que somos en parte Neandertales, pero es que la dieta de los sapiens sapiens sería exactamente la misma.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y ya está más que demostrado que somos en parte Neandertales, pero es que la dieta de los sapiens sapiens sería exactamente la misma.



Como mínimo deducimos que sería muy raro que el sapiens sapiens comiera:
80% vegetales + 20% meat. 
(y más sabiendo que descubriendo el fuego, la carne sería más comestible)


----------



## Cazarr (20 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Dieta de los neandertales:
> *80% carne + 20% vegetales.*
> 
> Por si Sunwukung nos quiere hablar de sus paradojas.
> ...



Perdón por la ignorancia, Rauxa, ¿pero esto significa que_ se alienta_ a comer más carne que vegetales? :


----------



## Rauxa (20 Mar 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Perdón por la ignorancia, Rauxa, ¿pero esto significa que_ se alienta_ a comer más carne que vegetales? :



No exactamente.
Simplemente nos hacemos eco de como se comía hace millones de años.
La proteína animal fue importante para nuestra evolución como animales. Somos omníboros. Obviamente, en según qué épocas, se debía comer más o menos carne, o en función del clima y de la zona se comía más carne o pescado. 
Si nuestra máquina (nuestro cuerpo), está adaptado a comer:
- carnes, pescados
- frutas, verduras
- huevos, frutos secos
Pues adelante con ellos. Si no tenemos ninguna enfermedad ni patología en concreto, la ciencia no ha conseguido determinar un mínimo ni un máximo de proteína animal.
Sí en cambio, cuando uno ya tiene algún problema renal, se recomienda como máximo un 15% de proteína.

Pero llevamos muchos años ya, con los preceptos "oficialistas" de comer poca proteina y poca grasa, así que todo es hidratos + hidratos + hidratos. Y como es muy díficil comer tantos hidratos sólo de fruta y verdura, terminamos abusando de los farinaceos y los azucarados.
Ahora además, tenemos que luchar con que la carne roja es cancerígena.

Para mi hay dos evidencias:
- Hace millones de años, la proteína animal, era parte esencial de nuestra dieta. (nuestro organismo funciona igual ahora que hace 2 millones de años)
- A día de hoy, la ciencia, no ha podido determinar ni un mínimo ni un máximo ideal de ingesta de proteína diaria (el 15% recomendado, no tiene validez científica)

Si quiere usted salud, no baje proteínas. Baje hidratos y azúcares.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Mar 2016)

Historia de nuestra evolución...


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No exactamente.
> Simplemente nos hacemos eco de como se comía hace millones de años.
> La proteína animal fue importante para nuestra evolución como animales. Somos omníboros. Obviamente, en según qué épocas, se debía comer más o menos carne, o en función del clima y de la zona se comía más carne o pescado.
> Si nuestra máquina (nuestro cuerpo), está adaptado a comer:
> ...



Resumidisimo, no le tenga miedo a la grasa y la proteina, tengale miedo a los azucares y harinas de cereales.

Y a los hidratos de fruta y verdura tampoco les tenga miedo esos son los correctos.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Dieta de los neandertales:
> 80% carne + 20% vegetales.
> 
> Por si Sunwukung nos quiere hablar de sus paradojas.
> ...



claro, antes su dieta era 99% carne, ahora resulta que comían un 20% de vegetales (entre ellos legumbres y cereales).

Aparte que la enésima falacia de los pale(t)os es que esa dieta fuera sana siquiera para ellos (estaban plagados de artritis, que es lo que se ve ahora en sus restos), cuando una dieta parecida o peor no lo es ni para los esquimales.

Pero nada, el estudio china y los centenares de similares son todos fraudes fruto de un lobby vegetariano que no lo está haciendo muy bien en vista de la cantidad de productos animales, grasas y proteínas que se consumen en los países industrializados y en las clases sociales pudientes.

Las consecuencias que se han dado en todos los países sin excepción son invenciones nada más.

:ouch:

Por cierto dejad de repetir el mantra de la dieta baja en grasas que es algo que en más de 50 años no se ha consumido en este país ni en ninguno asolado por la epidemia de enfermedades crónicas. Un 30-40% de calorías procedente de las grasas no es una dieta baja en grasas bajo ningún concepto.


----------



## stockman (21 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Dieta de los neandertales:
> 80% carne + 20% vegetales.
> 
> Por si Sunwukung nos quiere hablar de sus paradojas.
> ...



Pero entonces como se explica el aumento considerable en la esperanza de vida?


----------



## Rauxa (21 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Pero entonces como se explica el aumento considerable en la esperanza de vida?



Obviamente no es por la ingesta de vegetales en comparación de hace miles de años....

Hay que vigilar cuando se habla de esperanza de vida. Y no confundir esperanza con promedio de vida.

La mayoría de veces se dice que en el paleolítico el promedio era de 20 años y ahora es de más de 80, como si esto lo explicara todo.
También se podría decir que en la Edad Media el promedio era de 22. Y en la España de 1900 era de 34 años. Sí, justo hace poco más de 100 años.

En el paleolítico el promedio como digo era de unos 20 años, pero la esperanza era de más de 60 años. Pero cuando tenemos a muchos recién nacidos que no superaban el año de vida, y otros que se morían a los 40, las matemáticas te dicen que el promedio era de 20, cuando se han encontrado esqueletos paleos de más de 60 y 70 años.


Pq se morían tan jóvenes?
- Vivían de forma nómada y estaban expuestos al frío, calor...
- Vivían en cuevas o directamente al aire libre con todo lo que ello comporta
- Tenían que cazar y evitar ser cazados y eso era causa de muchas lesiones y accidentes. Una simple torcedura de tobillo, les lastraba y eran presa fácil para otro animal.

En épocas más modernas, las condiciones de salubridad también afectaban y mucho a las condiciones de vida de las personas.

¿Qué ha pasado ahora? Pues que la medicina ha avanzado.
Ojo, no es que comamos mejor. Simplemente la medicina cura más. 
Tal y como defendemos en este hilo, se come peor actualmente: productos ultraprocesados, farinaceos, envasados, azucarados...nunca habían formado parte de nuestra dieta. Y ahora sí.
Con lo cual, tenemos:
- más obesidad
- más diabetes
- más artritis
- más artrosis
- más cánceres
- más alzheimer

Y que ha hecho la ciencia médica en los últimos 200 años? Prevenir esto? Pues no.... se ha limitado a cronificar estas enfermedades, para continuar con el negocio.
Ahora hay más diabetes que antes. Mucha más. Pero la gente ya no se muere de ello. Se cronifica la enfermedad. Hoy día la obesidad controlada, te permite llegar viejo, siendo obeso (eso sí, empastillado).

Vivimos más, pero enfermamos más (y no son enfermedades que pillamos a los 80 años). Adolescentes en pre o diabetes, adolescentes obesos, cualquier adulto de 30 años, ya puede estar aquejado de mil historias distintas e hiper medicado, la gente que actualmente está muriendo a los 60 años por culpa de cualquier cáncer...
Aquí se cronifica pero ni se previene nada.

EL negocio está en la cura (o cronificación) no en la prevención de la enfermedad.
Si alguien se cree que actualmente se está comiendo mejor que hace miles de años va muy equivocado.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Mar 2016)

Othon dijo:


> ¿Y los azúcares de la fruta qué? Porque también hay voces metiendo miedo con la fructosa y tal. Yo ahora quiero quitarme de tanto cereal (tras leer ayer el artículo de la barriga de trigo) pero me surgen dudas.
> 
> ¿Fruta sin problemas? Quiero hacerme un licuado mañanero de fruta y verdura y tirar con eso.
> ¿Patata?
> ...



El azúcar es bueno y necesario aunque lo podemos obtener por otras vías. Así que las frutas y verduras, serían las fuentes naturales de obtención de azúcar. Simplemente que si uno es obeso, no veo la necesidad de meterse 4 frutas al día o un chute de zumo de naranjas. 
Simplemente que los azúcares que ingerimos de las harinas y de los productos procesados, nos dañan.
Legumbres: si las tolera bien y están bien cocinadas, no les veo mayor problema para tomarlas de vez en cuando.
Arroz: seguramente sea el cereal al cual estamos más adaptados. Páselo por agua, para quitar el almidón y listos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Mar 2016)

refugee dijo:


> ahora q ae acerca el calor.
> 
> bebidas frias, helados??? bajos en azucares? (y no me refiero a echar condimentos sustitutivos cancerigenos)
> 
> ...



Tienes que hacer caldo de huesos. Espectacularmente nutritivo y lleno de sabor. Y barato.

Eso sí, tienes que cocer los huesos. No hay otra. Lo mejor:

Un hueso de jamón + hueso de vaca + carcasa de pollo + verduras al gusto + especias al gusto.

A la olla exprés al menos una hora (mejor hora y media) o bien 3-4 horas o más a fuego lento en olla normal.

Si quieres magia, pues no se puede. Las cosas requieren tiempo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Obviamente no es por la ingesta de vegetales en comparación de hace miles de años....
> 
> Hay que vigilar cuando se habla de esperanza de vida. Y no confundir esperanza con promedio de vida.
> 
> ...



La población en USA en 1900 era de 80 millones de habitantes, esa es la cantidad de obesos y diabéticos que hay en USA actualmente. Es sencillamente atroz.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Mar 2016)

La mejor hora para correr es por la mañana bien temprano, en ayunas.

Y hablando de ayunas... comienzo otro ayuno, esta vez de de cuatro días, este viernes. Por si a alguien le interesa:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uestras-preguntas-aguanto-4.html#post16412495



Vigilante dijo:


> Menos de una hora de deporte yo aguanto perfectamente en ayunas.
> Hasta tres horas y media en bici la semana pasada y sin notarlo.


----------



## montella (21 Mar 2016)

¿Una cena de 2 yogures desnatados y un platano y una manzana es apta o se pasaria de azucares?

¿Sabeis si es verdad si tostando el pan su IG baja y porque?


----------



## Rauxa (21 Mar 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿Una cena de 2 yogures desnatados y un platano y una manzana es apta o se pasaria de azucares?
> 
> ¿Sabeis si es verdad si tostando el pan su IG baja y porque?



A lo desnatado le quitan la grasa (que es lo bueno, lo que te nutre y sacia y ayuda a no engordar) y le meten algo para que sepa a algo bueno. Y ese algo, es un azúcar. O sea, termina engordando más lo desnatado o light, enfrente del entero.

Así que el azúcar que deben llevar los 2 yogures desnatados no estará en los escritos.
Si quiere usted reducir el azúcar, tómeselos enteros.
O mejor aún: cene un buen aguacate con tomate, 4 nueces, 4 pistachos y si se queda con ansiedad de algo dulce, cómase unas fresas con algo de miel o con nata de la buena (que no sea de bote), y se quedará como un campeón y con el mínimo azúcar.


----------



## autsaider (21 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Dieta de los neandertales:
> 80% carne + 20% vegetales.
> 
> Por si Sunwukung nos quiere hablar de sus paradojas.
> ...



A partir de un único dato aislado intentar sacar conclusiones es totalmente anticientífico.


Rauxa dijo:


> Como mínimo deducimos que sería muy raro que el sapiens sapiens comiera:
> 80% vegetales + 20% meat.
> (y más sabiendo que descubriendo el fuego, la carne sería más comestible)



Arsuaga cuenta en uno de sus libros el análisis de coprólitos de cromagnon:
-95% productos vegetales
-5% productos animales

Si a eso añades que tenían una salud muy buena (y eso solo se consigue con una dieta alta en micronutrientes) pues posiblemente eran casi vegetarianos.

Y digo posiblemente porque a partir de datos dispersos es anticientífico hacer afirmaciones.


Rauxa dijo:


> Pero llevamos muchos años ya, con los preceptos "oficialistas" de comer poca proteina y poca grasa, así que todo es hidratos + hidratos + hidratos. Y como es muy díficil comer tantos hidratos sólo de fruta y verdura, terminamos abusando de los farinaceos y los azucarados.



Ya has agotado la paciencia.

¿Pero que hostias estás contando pedazo de subnormal?

España aumenta en un 44% el consumo de grasas en cuatro décadas ¿A qué se debe este cambio?



Rauxa dijo:


> Simplemente que si uno es obeso, no veo la necesidad de meterse 4 frutas al día o un chute de zumo de naranjas.



¿No te cansas de decir idioteces? (Era una pregunta retórica; es obvio que no te cansas)

En estas dos imágenes puedes ver a un tipo que perdió 37 kilos en 60 días. Y lo hizo precisamente bebiendo litros y litros de zumo de fruta y verdura.

Gordo, Enfermo y Casi Muerto Subtitulos en EspaÃ±ol - YouTube
Gordo, Enfermo y Casi Muerto Subtitulos en EspaÃ±ol - YouTube

En el mismo documental puedes ver a otro megaobeso que también perdió peso a lo bestia a base de hincharse a tomar zumos de fruta y verdura:

Gordo, Enfermo y Casi Muerto Subtitulos en EspaÃ±ol - YouTube
https://youtu.be/gcS_DPw27eg?t=1h32m26s

Eres un puto subnormal.

Sunwukung se está ganando el cielo al responder a vuestras interminables idioteces.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Mar 2016)

Tico dijo:


> A partir de un único dato aislado intentar sacar conclusiones es totalmente anticientífico.
> 
> Arsuaga cuenta en uno de sus libros el análisis de coprólitos de cromagnon:
> -95% productos vegetales
> ...



A ver si es posible no insultar a quién opina diferente, por favor. Perdéis toda razón al parecer unos fanáticos.
Conozco a varios vegetarianos de hace décadas, y con mi edad parecen tener 15 ó 20 años más que yo, se acartonan y a algunos les han tenido que quitar algún órgano como la vesícula. 

No, esa no es la solución, se trata de adelgazar sí, pero no de desnutrirte que es lo que le pasa a los vegetarianos y en mayor medida a los veganos.

Respecto al paleolítico ningún investigador pondrá en duda que el hombre evoluciona, sobre todo su inteligencia, gracias a la caza y a la ingesta de carne en grandes cantidades, es algo que la comunidad científica asume como un axioma a la hora de hablar de evolución. Así que menos lobos eh?

Y hablando de lobos, a ver si adivináis porqué el hombre domestica al lobo y lo convierte en perro , a ver si lo hacéis sin que os dé un síncope vegano!!!


----------



## Rauxa (21 Mar 2016)

Tico dijo:


> A partir de un único dato aislado intentar sacar conclusiones es totalmente anticientífico.
> 
> Arsuaga cuenta en uno de sus libros el análisis de coprólitos de cromagnon:
> -95% productos vegetales
> ...




Vamos a ver, que parece que os tengan que dar cuerda. Sunwukung ya llevaba días sin decir nada por aquí y tu aún más tiempo. Pocos argumentos os quedan ya. 
Te voy a responder a 2 cosas. Rasas y al pie, así las verás mejor.

1- Pones un artículo de que ahora se ingiere un 40% más de grasas. Me está usted hablando de los cocos, aguacates y olivas???? No, verdad? Qué tipo de grasa se refiere usted? A las trans? A las hidrogenadas? A las mierdas que se han puesto de moda en estos últimos 30 años??? Rebozados, fritos, patatitas, phoskitos, margarinas, galletitas... esas grasas, no?
Hay diferentes tipos de grasa.
Repita conmigo "la obesidad no es por culpa del aceite de oliva, ni de las olivas, ni de los cocos y sus derivados, ni de los aguacates asesinos, ni de las nueces". No va a ver usted un gordo en su puta vida que lo sea por comer grasas buenas.
Ya no es la primera vez que te dicen por aquí, que de grasas hay de muchos tipos y no dice mucho de ti que las pongas todas en el mismo saco.

2- 37 kilos en 60 días. Tú sabes pq era obeso ese señor? Ya te lo digo yo: por comer patatas fritas, carne ultra procesada, donuts, síropes, muffins y toda la mierda usana azucarada habida y por haber. 
A la que dejes de comer toda esta mierda, comas lo que comas adelgazas sí o sí. Este buen hombre no ha adelgazado gracias a las cremas de verduras. Ha adelgazado por dejar de comer mierdas que es muy distinto. Ha bajado el número de calorías y ha dejado de comer mierda.

Dicho esto: yo soy el primero en comer 2 veces al día verduras. 
Pero aquí no hablamos de esto.


----------



## autsaider (21 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sunwukung ya llevaba días sin decir nada por aquí y tu aún más tiempo.



Hace tiempo me di cuenta de que era inútil responderos a vosotros. Por eso llevaba tiempo sin hacerlo. Para no desperdiciar tiempo inútilmente.

Pero me he puesto de mala hostia al leer tus respuestas. Y no he podido evitar responderte.

Reuniré fuerza de voluntad para no volver a hacerlo a partir de ahora. Aceptaré que vivimos en un mundo de mongolos, que no se puede hacer nada al respecto, y que hay que aceptarlo porque no nos queda otra.

PD:No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es la grasa. No me voy a poner a explicártelo porque es hablarle a la pared.

PD2: Si vas a comentar el documental al menos míralo primero. Porque te deja bien clara la causa de su obesidad y la solución:
Gordo, Enfermo y Casi Muerto Subtitulos en EspaÃ±ol - YouTube
Gordo, Enfermo y Casi Muerto Subtitulos en EspaÃ±ol - YouTube


----------



## Rauxa (21 Mar 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Hace tiempo me di cuenta de que era inútil responderos a vosotros. Por eso llevaba tiempo sin hacerlo. Para no desperdiciar tiempo inútilmente.
> 
> Pero me he puesto de mala hostia al leer tus respuestas. Y no he podido evitar responderte.
> 
> ...



Es lo único que has vomitado que es verdad.


PD El puto video que vomitas no dice nada de que los cocos o las olivas sean las culpables de la obesidad. Lo miraré hasta el segundo final no vaya a ser que hable de los aguacates asesinos.

PDD Según el video:
Pollo frito + tostadas + puré patatas + maíz. 
Continuo pensando que el problema son los hidratos refinados y los almidones. 
El pollo sería lo único correcto, pero claro, encima lo fríen ( y a saber con qué).

Pero nada, nada, usted a lo suyo


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que parece que os tengan que dar cuerda. Sunwukung ya llevaba días sin decir nada por aquí y tu aún más tiempo. Pocos argumentos os quedan ya.
> Te voy a responder a 2 cosas. Rasas y al pie, así las verás mejor.
> 
> 1- Pones un artículo de que ahora se ingiere un 40% más de grasas. Me está usted hablando de los cocos, aguacates y olivas???? No, verdad? Qué tipo de grasa se refiere usted? A las trans? A las hidrogenadas? A las mierdas que se han puesto de moda en estos últimos 30 años??? Rebozados, fritos, patatitas, phoskitos, margarinas, galletitas... esas grasas, no?
> ...



Menos mal que los tontos van entrando de uno en uno y ordenadamente.

Lo que me ha dejado :: es leer la referencia a Arsuaga. A ver si el pobre encontro un mierdo de no se sabe que y estos tarados lo nombran fuera de contexto.

Para veganos y no veganos que se quieran culturizar (y asi no decir estupideces) hay un libro ensayo de Arsuaga, el autentico, que lo deja bastante claro.
Aqui esta el abstract y el que quiera que se lo lea entero:
Los aborígenes : la alimentación en la evolución humana / J.L. Arsuaga ; il. de Raúl Martín, Juan Carlos Sastre.

Ejem no tengo mas preguntas señoria.

SI fuesen mas listos y leyesen el hilo con sentido critico y no sectario no entrarian como elefantes en una cacharreria. En general no se anima a nadie a comer mas carne. Como dice Ud Rauxa lo que se incrementa enormemente en esta dieta es el consumo de verdura y grasas sobre todo de origen vegetal. Carne la que cada uno le siente bien no hay ni maximos ni minimos.

Si ahora va a resultar que la grasa del aguacate, la del aove, la del cacao, la de los frutos secos, que son la base de mi alimentacion proceden de los cojones de un mamifero.::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es lo único que has vomitado que es verdad.
> 
> 
> PD El puto video que vomitas no dice nada de que los cocos o las olivas sean las culpables de la obesidad. Lo miraré hasta el segundo final no vaya a ser que hable de los aguacates asesinos.
> ...



He visto el documental y es interesante el momento en que entra en una pizzería y dice textualmente "yo antes me comería casi todo lo que veo aquí" o algo muy parecido a esto. Evidente ¿no?

---------- Post added 21-mar-2016 at 23:04 ----------

Mi cena de hoy: tartar de atún con aguacate, cebollita y tomate, aceíte de Oliva virgen extra con hierbas provenzales, todo picadito y con un toque artístico al presentarlo como un cubo en un plato grande con un toque de vinagre balsámico y una hoja de hierbabuena. What else?


----------



## Rauxa (22 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> He visto el documental y es interesante el momento en que entra en una pizzería y dice textualmente "yo antes me comería casi todo lo que veo aquí" o algo muy parecido a esto. Evidente ¿no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-mar-2016 at 23:04 ----------
> 
> Mi cena de hoy: tartar de atún con aguacate, cebollita y tomate, aceíte de Oliva virgen extra con hierbas provenzales, todo picadito y con un toque artístico al presentarlo como un cubo en un plato grande con un toque de vinagre balsámico y una hoja de hierbabuena. What else?




Sunwukung y Tico van a su puta bola. Son como tico y rigodón (willy fogg).
Tendrán la evidencia delante de sus narices y no la verán. Para ellos, carne es mala y casi nunca la hemos comido y es la causante de la obesidad.
No le hables de pan, tostadas, pizza, pasta...
En seguida te salen de la tangente con las frutas y verduras cuando en esto estamos todos de acuerdo.


Por cierto, hemos cenado exactamente lo mismo. Yo además tuesto durante 1 minuto (con ghee), algunas pipas de calabaza y pipas normales y las pongo por encima del tartar. Le dan un toque crujiente y sabroso.


----------



## montella (22 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> A lo desnatado le quitan la grasa (que es lo bueno, lo que te nutre y sacia y ayuda a no engordar) y le meten algo para que sepa a algo bueno. Y ese algo, es un azúcar. O sea, termina engordando más lo desnatado o light, enfrente del entero.
> 
> Así que el azúcar que deben llevar los 2 yogures desnatados no estará en los escritos.
> Si quiere usted reducir el azúcar, tómeselos enteros.
> O mejor aún: cene un buen aguacate con tomate, 4 nueces, 4 pistachos y si se queda con ansiedad de algo dulce, cómase unas fresas con algo de miel o con nata de la buena (que no sea de bote), y se quedará como un campeón y con el mínimo azúcar.




Ahora q lo dices es verdad q el desnatado tiene mas HC q el entero.Y no hablo del desnatado edulcorado sino del desnatado simple


----------



## stockman (22 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> A lo desnatado le quitan la grasa (que es lo bueno, lo que te nutre y sacia y ayuda a no engordar) y le meten algo para que sepa a algo bueno. Y ese algo, es un azúcar. O sea, termina engordando más lo desnatado o light, enfrente del entero.
> 
> *Así que el azúcar que deben llevar los 2 yogures desnatados no estará en los escritos.*
> Si quiere usted reducir el azúcar, tómeselos enteros.
> O mejor aún: cene un buen aguacate con tomate, 4 nueces, 4 pistachos y si se queda con ansiedad de algo dulce, cómase unas fresas con algo de miel o con nata de la buena (que no sea de bote), y se quedará como un campeón y con el mínimo azúcar.



eso es imposible por ley


----------



## Rauxa (22 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> eso es imposible por ley



Qué ley?
Que los desnatados o light engordan más que los enteros es una evidencia que se sabe desde hace años.
Se le quita la grasa y se le añade algún azúcar. Y el problema es el azúcar y no la grasa. Como al quitar la grasa se le quitan calorías uno se pienda que así adelgaza. Pero creo que en el hilo ya ha quedado bien explicado que esto no es problema de calorías in/out

Esto viene de hace unos años cuando se demonizaba a la grasa, pero aún hay gente que no se ha enterado.

No se engañe, los alimentos light no adelgazan - ABC.es
5 mitos sobre los alimentos light | Enforma180
Mitos sobre los alimentos light


----------



## angek (22 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> eso es imposible por ley



Lo que quiere decir es que en 100 gramos de yogur desnatado hay más azúcar (en forma de lactosa o galactosa) que en 100 gramos de "natado" ya que es más cantidad de leche para equiparar la grasa que se ha sustraído. 

A eso añadimos que al haber menos grasa, el efecto del azúcar en la sangre está menos amortiguado. Fuel to the fire. 

Sin tener en cuenta aquí los edulcorantes o azúcares añadidos, que suelen aparecer con alegría en los lácteos desnatados al haberle quitado buena parte de su sabrosura mantecosa.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> eso es imposible por ley



Qué ley :

Los productos "light" en concreto los yogures, se publicitan con un 0% de grasa... Y es cierto. Algunos llevan azúcar, otros edulcorantes. Pero los yogures en general, suelen llevar azúcar añadido (los de sabores, no los naturales) a punta pala. Y los light, pues depende de su target.

Pero no hay ninguna ley que prohíba añadir azúcar a los alimentos (sólo el escribir la frase ya me hace gracia :.

Más bien pareciera que hay una ley que obliga a echar azúcar a los alimentos ::

:XX:


----------



## stockman (22 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Qué ley?
> Que los desnatados o light engordan más que los enteros es una evidencia que se sabe desde hace años.
> Se le quita la grasa y se le añade algún azúcar. Y el problema es el azúcar y no la grasa. Como al quitar la grasa se le quitan calorías uno se pienda que así adelgaza. Pero creo que en el hilo ya ha quedado bien explicado que esto no es problema de calorías in/out
> 
> ...





angek dijo:


> Lo que quiere decir es que en 100 gramos de yogur desnatado hay más azúcar (en forma de lactosa o galactosa) que en 100 gramos de "natado" ya que es más cantidad de leche para equiparar la grasa que se ha sustraído.
> 
> A eso añadimos que al haber menos grasa, el efecto del azúcar en la sangre está menos amortiguado. Fuel to the fire.
> 
> Sin tener en cuenta aquí los edulcorantes o azúcares añadidos, que suelen aparecer con alegría en los lácteos desnatados al haberle quitado buena parte de su sabrosura mantecosa.





Adrenocromo dijo:


> Qué ley :
> 
> Los productos "light" en concreto los yogures, se publicitan con un 0% de grasa... Y es cierto. Algunos llevan azúcar, otros edulcorantes. Pero los yogures en general, suelen llevar azúcar añadido (los de sabores, no los naturales) a punta pala. Y los light, pues depende de su target.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver, no me refiero a que no lleven mas azucares, me refiero a que si los llevan debe venir marcado en la composicion por ley. No pueden no poner un ingrediente porque estan obligados.

Fijaros que he resaltado en negrita una frase en concreto, pues a eso me referia.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no me refiero a que no lleven mas azucares, me refiero a que si los llevan debe venir marcado en la composicion por ley. No pueden no poner un ingrediente porque estan obligados.
> 
> Fijaros que he resaltado en negrita una frase en concreto, pues a eso me referia.



Y lo ponen. Lo que pasa que los azúcares están bajo muchos nombres y no nos enteramos. Igual que los edulcorantes. Muchas veces tiran de E-111, E-134.....
Más tarde si encuentro la infografia a la que me refiero verás que a parte de la sacarosa, fructosa, lactosa...hay muchos más azúcares.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no me refiero a que no lleven mas azucares, me refiero a que si los llevan debe venir marcado en la composicion por ley. No pueden no poner un ingrediente porque estan obligados.
> 
> Fijaros que he resaltado en negrita una frase en concreto, pues a eso me referia.



Vamos a ver, la frase "no está en los escritos" no es literal, es una frase hecha. Y se refiere a la Biblia.

Ejemplo: "Ayer me puse a cerveza... Me tomé lo que no está en los escritos". 

No quiere decir que no venga en la etiqueta ::


----------



## Vilkes (22 Mar 2016)

Buenas a todos,

Después de leer unas muchas páginas de este hilo y necesitando perder unos 10 kilos, desde ayer lunes empecé un nuevo hábito de alimentación desterrando azúcar, harináceos y leche. Informaré de la efectividad o no del método.


----------



## malibux (22 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Después de leer unas muchas páginas de este hilo y necesitando perder unos 10 kilos, desde ayer lunes empecé un nuevo hábito de alimentación desterrando azúcar, harináceos y leche. Informaré de la efectividad o no del método.



Aquí la media de pérdida de kgs es aprox 6-7 , me parece a mi.


----------



## djun (22 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Después de leer unas muchas páginas de este hilo y necesitando perder unos 10 kilos, desde ayer lunes empecé un nuevo hábito de alimentación desterrando azúcar, harináceos y leche. Informaré de la efectividad o no del método.



Tan fácil como probarlo. 
Debes evitar todo tipo de cereales: pastas, masas, pizzas, rebozados, pan... (azúcar, lácteos)
Ya nos contarás dentro de 15 días. 

Lo importante no es sólo la bajada de peso, sino la mejora en la salud que experimentarás.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Después de leer unas muchas páginas de este hilo y necesitando perder unos 10 kilos, desde ayer lunes empecé un nuevo hábito de alimentación desterrando azúcar, harináceos y leche. Informaré de la efectividad o no del método.



Vas a fliparlo como lo hagas BIEN.

Un saludo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Después de leer unas muchas páginas de este hilo y necesitando perder unos 10 kilos, desde ayer lunes empecé un nuevo hábito de alimentación desterrando azúcar, harináceos y leche. Informaré de la efectividad o no del método.



Vas a fliparlo amigo!


----------



## montella (22 Mar 2016)

¿lacteos tampoco?

Pues vaya.


----------



## pitusa123 (22 Mar 2016)

Yo los lacteos no los he dejado todavia, el resto si lo hago y la verdad de kilos solo dos y medio en dos meses pero me siento bien y no tengo ninguna ansiedad como tenia antes que no habia acabado de comer y ya estaba pensando en que comer mas


----------



## stockman (22 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y lo ponen. Lo que pasa que los azúcares están bajo muchos nombres y no nos enteramos. Igual que los edulcorantes. Muchas veces tiran de E-111, E-134.....
> Más tarde si encuentro la infografia a la que me refiero verás que a parte de la sacarosa, fructosa, lactosa...hay muchos más azúcares.





Adrenocromo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, la frase "no está en los escritos" no es literal, es una frase hecha. Y se refiere a la Biblia.
> 
> Ejemplo: "Ayer me puse a cerveza... Me tomé lo que no está en los escritos".
> 
> No quiere decir que no venga en la etiqueta ::




cierto, lo lei mal (es lo que tiene ir flechado) ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Mar 2016)

pitusa123 dijo:


> Yo los lacteos no los he dejado todavia, el resto si lo hago y la verdad de kilos solo dos y medio en dos meses pero me siento bien y no tengo ninguna ansiedad como tenia antes que no habia acabado de comer y ya estaba pensando en que comer mas



Deja los lácteos ya. Yo sólo me permito queso, eso sí curado de oveja hecho con la lecha cruda, nunca pasteurizada, y algún yogur entero natural con bífidas.
Pero como te estés haciendo algún cola-cao que otro la estás cagando pero bien, porque le echan harina de trigo, de hecho lo que más lleva esa mierda es harina.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Deja los lácteos ya. Yo sólo me permito queso, eso sí curado de oveja hecho con la lecha cruda, nunca pasteurizada, y algún yogur entero natural con bífidas.
> Pero como te estés haciendo algún cola-cao que otro la estás cagando pero bien, porque le echan harina de trigo, de hecho lo que más lleva esa mierda es harina.



Esque salvo el queso curado que dices es dificilisimo no tragar mierda con el resto de lacteos. Y si encima se sigue con la cantinela de comprar light ahi te la meten doblada con doscientos edulcorantes fijo.

Ademas no veo a alguien tomandose un yogur sin azucar.

Por mucho que repitamos que cuanta mas grasa mejor, lo del light esta grabado a fuego en el imaginario colectivo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Mar 2016)

Si si, pero aquí uno que por seguir la moda guay de este hilo, dejo de comer azucares, pan, desnatados, y demás, se atiborro de leche entera, mantequilla y huevos, y por primera vez en mi vida se me disparo el colesterol a 221...:


----------



## pitusa123 (22 Mar 2016)

La leche tiene harina? joer, estoy pensando en cambiarme a la de arroz o avena que es la que encuentro en el mercadona, queso tomo el de rachette y poco mas, uno o dos yogoures al mes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Mar 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si si, pero aquí uno que por seguir la moda guay de este hilo, dejo de comer azucares, pan, desnatados, y demás, se atiborro de leche entera, mantequilla y huevos, y por primera vez en mi vida se me disparo el colesterol a 221...:



Eso no es colesterol, investigue usted y se llevará muchas sorpresas en este tema. Le doy una pista el ldl que le sacan es falso, es con una fórmula y significa muy poco si no se divide en partícula de baja y alta densidad, que son las que tienen realmente riesgo aterogénico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Mar 2016)

pitusa123 dijo:


> La leche tiene harina? joer, estoy pensando en cambiarme a la de arroz o avena que es la que encuentro en el mercadona, queso tomo el de rachette y poco mas, uno o dos yogoures al mes.



La leche no, el colacao si a cascoporro. La leche contiene lactosa (azucar) y caseina (proteina), y segun tu loteria genetica tendras intolerancia o alergia, o nada.

Aun teniendo total adaptacion a la leche, la de vaca esta diseñada para engordar terneros. Su azucar lactosa ya produce un buen pico de insulina, y si es desnatada mucho peor.


----------



## Vilkes (22 Mar 2016)

Hola otra vez,

Me voy a extender un poco más para que luego no me vengáis con eso de que "no lo he hecho bien". Además de que contarlo me vendrá bien para seguir firme en mi propósito.
Tengo 37 años, mido 1,77 m y en estos momentos peso 82 kg. He hecho deporte a temporadas aunque hace ya un par de años que no he hecho prácticamente nada. Hará cosa de 4 años es cuando más en forma estaba a base de correr y hierros en gimnasio y llegué a pesar 68 kg, aunque es verdad que estaba por debajo de mi peso normal. Para estar a gusto conmigo mismo debería ponerme en torno a los 72 kg, esto son 10 menos de lo que peso ahora.
Tengo dos niños muy pequeños y el tiempo que me queda para el deporte es nulo, así que de momento sólo puedo cambiar mis hábitos alimenticios para bajar peso.

Por lo que he leído por aquí parece que esta manera de alimentarse sea casi milagrosa. Yo no necesito milagros, tengo claro que las cosas cuestan y requieren sacrificios y además, soy bastante escéptico con lo que decís, porque eso de "no evitar las grasas" me rompe todos los esquemas, así que en la medida que pueda pondré aquí mis avances para que, si algún entendido, observa que hago algo en contra de los principios de esta "dieta" me pueda corregir.

La filosofía es bastante sencilla: no azúcares, no harinas. Además matizaremos también: no lácteos (excepto queso).

El domingo 20 de marzo de 2016 fue mi último día con pan.

El lunes tuve que tirar de lo que tenía en casa, así que desayuné (07:00 am) café solo, dos plátanos, una manzana y queso fresco a palo seco.

A media mañana (11:00) un kiwi, una naranja pequeña, una fresa y un té rojo (sin azúcar ni mierdas).
A mediodía (14:00) arroz integral con atún.
Merienda: no tuve tiempo
A las 21:00 un filete de ternera, queso curado de oveja y una ensalada con lechuga, tomate, maíz y pepino.

A destacar que durante todo el día pasé más hambre que carpanta.

Hoy martes:
07:00 am: café solo, requesón, lomo embuchado, un plátano.
11:00: un kiwi, una naranja pequeña, una fresa y un té rojo.
14:00: arroz integral con atún.
17:30: pera, zanahoria, pechuga pavo, requesón (foto1)
21:00: tardé 20 minutos en hacer pescado y calabacín al vapor que me comí en 45 segundos aproximadamente, además lomo embuchado. Como seguía muerto de hambre comí hummus casero (garbanzos con aceite, un poco de sal y un poco de vinagre de manzana). (fotos 2 y 3)

Ahora mismo no tengo mucha hambre, pero vamos, que me podía comer lo que me echaran delante.

Tengo claro también que los primeros días serán los peores, hasta que el estómago y la cabeza se acostumbren a los recortes. También una vez le pille el truco a qué comprar, qué comidas hacer, cantidades para no llegar muerto a la siguiente comida, ...etc. será todo más rutinario.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Mar 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si si, pero aquí uno que por seguir la moda guay de este hilo, dejo de comer azucares, pan, desnatados, y demás, se atiborro de leche entera, mantequilla y huevos, y por primera vez en mi vida se me disparo el colesterol a 221...:



Ese dato ya le hemos dicho que es muy poco significativo en si mismo. Lo unico que puede indicar es alguna pequeña inflamacion vaya Ud a saber originada porque. 

Espero que lo de atiborrarse a huevos y mantequilla fuese unido a gran cantidad de brocoli, ensaladas y frutos secos.

Ya puse en otro post los alimentos acidificantes pero resumiendo:
Mas acidos a menos acidos
Azucares
Harinas
Proteina animal
Grasa animal
Basicos:
Verdura
Fruta
Grasas vegetales

Todo lo que sea pasarse de alimentos acidos es inflamatorio y eleva el colesterol.

Ejemplos:
Dieta basada en cereales es acida.
Dieta basada en productos animales es acida.
Dieta vegetariana sin cereales es basica.
Dieta paleo con gran cantidad de grasa vegetal y verdura es basica.

Con todo esto le digo que haga analisis de si tomaba suficiente verdura y aceite de oliva virgen, aguacates, etc.

Hay gente que se plantea hacer la paleo y no le gusta la verdura y le digo que no es para el. Mejorara algo su salud y adelgazara de inicio al eliminar azucares, pero a la larga tendra algun tipo de carencia.

---------- Post added 22-mar-2016 at 23:43 ----------




Vilkes dijo:


> Hola otra vez,
> 
> Me voy a extender un poco más para que luego no me vengáis con eso de que "no lo he hecho bien". Además de que contarlo me vendrá bien para seguir firme en mi propósito.
> Tengo 37 años, mido 1,77 m y en estos momentos peso 82 kg. He hecho deporte a temporadas aunque hace ya un par de años que no he hecho prácticamente nada. Hará cosa de 4 años es cuando más en forma estaba a base de correr y hierros en gimnasio y llegué a pesar 68 kg, aunque es verdad que estaba por debajo de mi peso normal. Para estar a gusto conmigo mismo debería ponerme en torno a los 72 kg, esto son 10 menos de lo que peso ahora.
> ...



Para empezar tu no estas gordo, quiza te veas bajo de forma eso si.

Llevas una semana solo y es normal que tengas hambre, pero ademas la transicion la estas haciendo un poco regular y te voy a explicar porque. Cosillas a mejorar:
- No te metas tres piezas de fruta y queso fresco para empezar el dia. Fructosa + Lactosa. A las dos horas te comes a tu madre. Mete grasa en el desayuno. Entra en el hilo de las comidas y coge ideas. (Huevos, bacon, cacao, aguacates, frutos secos, una pieza de fruta no mas...)

-....y ya ni cuento las piezas de fruta que llevas el resto del dia. Una o dos piezas de fruta en todo el dia y acompañadas de grasa por ejemplo frutos secos.

- El primer mes deja aparcados el arroz y las patatas.

- Y a modo resumen, mas carne, mas verdura y mas aceite de oliva, aguacates y mantequilla...

- NO COMAS TANTAS VECES. Deja descansar al estomago. Come tres veces como maximo sin limite todo lo que te quepa.

Como no vas a tener hambre si vas puesto de fructosa todo el dia y no haces ninguna comida contundente. 

Y quitate de la cabeza lo de los recortes que aqui se trata de comer con ganas y sin preocuparse cuanto comas, quitando azucar y harinas


----------



## Jorkomboi (22 Mar 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si si, pero aquí uno que por seguir la moda guay de este hilo, dejo de comer azucares, pan, desnatados, y demás, se atiborro de leche entera, mantequilla y huevos, y por primera vez en mi vida se me disparo el colesterol a 221...:



Los huevos descártalos como causa del colesterol alto. Yo hasta hace dos semanas me comía 5 al día durante meses y mi colesterol era de 178.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (23 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esque salvo el queso curado que dices es dificilisimo no tragar mierda con el resto de lacteos. Y si encima se sigue con la cantinela de comprar light ahi te la meten doblada con doscientos edulcorantes fijo.
> 
> Ademas no veo a alguien tomandose un yogur sin azucar.
> 
> Por mucho que repitamos que cuanta mas grasa mejor, lo del light esta grabado a fuego en el imaginario colectivo.



Yo al.yogur le echo algo de miel y frutos rojos y tan bueno :baba: aún así tomo poquísimo yogur.


----------



## Zekko (23 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola otra vez,
> 
> Me voy a extender un poco más para que luego no me vengáis con eso de que "no lo he hecho bien". Además de que contarlo me vendrá bien para seguir firme en mi propósito.
> Tengo 37 años, mido 1,77 m y en estos momentos peso 82 kg. He hecho deporte a temporadas aunque hace ya un par de años que no he hecho prácticamente nada. Hará cosa de 4 años es cuando más en forma estaba a base de correr y hierros en gimnasio y llegué a pesar 68 kg, aunque es verdad que estaba por debajo de mi peso normal. Para estar a gusto conmigo mismo debería ponerme en torno a los 72 kg, esto son 10 menos de lo que peso ahora.
> ...



Ya te lo ha dicho el amigo Karlos, pero te lo repito en plan resumido:

Quita fruta (no toda) y mete más proteínas y sobretodo grasas, no tomas nada de grasas


----------



## pitusa123 (23 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La leche no, el colacao si a cascoporro. La leche contiene lactosa (azucar) y caseina (proteina), y segun tu loteria genetica tendras intolerancia o alergia, o nada.
> 
> Aun teniendo total adaptacion a la leche, la de vaca esta diseñada para engordar terneros. Su azucar lactosa ya produce un buen pico de insulina, y si es desnatada mucho peor.



yo cola cao no tomo, he comprado el chocovip en amazon y le echo miel buena, pero no lo tomo a diario, la leche la tomo con los dos cafes que me tomo al dia, tomo muchos pistachos, puede ser por eso que no bajo casi nada de peso?


----------



## Zoidberg (23 Mar 2016)

Tanto mi señora como yo seguimos tomando lácteos desde que decidimos eliminar azúcares y harinas y demás. La pérdida de peso, en su caso más que en el mío porque a mi no me sobraba mucho, fue espectacular. Y a pesar de tomar lácteos ya no nos entra la hambruna típica post-azúcar.

Yo digo que, si no se es intolerante, no hay motivo para prescindir de los lácteos.

Y el yogur natural (no desnatado) sin azúcar ni ningún otro edulcorante yo me lo como a puñados y a palo seco, y bien rico que está.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola otra vez,
> 
> Me voy a extender un poco más para que luego no me vengáis con eso de que "no lo he hecho bien". Además de que contarlo me vendrá bien para seguir firme en mi propósito.
> Tengo 37 años, mido 1,77 m y en estos momentos peso 82 kg. He hecho deporte a temporadas aunque hace ya un par de años que no he hecho prácticamente nada. Hará cosa de 4 años es cuando más en forma estaba a base de correr y hierros en gimnasio y llegué a pesar 68 kg, aunque es verdad que estaba por debajo de mi peso normal. Para estar a gusto conmigo mismo debería ponerme en torno a los 72 kg, esto son 10 menos de lo que peso ahora.
> ...



Sólo un apunte: si usted pasa hambre, es que algo está haciendo mal. Aunque no tengo claro el por qué, al eliminar los picos de insulina (o quizás al seguir una dieta mucho más baja en hidratos de carbono que la anterior) cuando el cuerpo empieza a tirar de oxidación de grasas para obtener energía, el hambre desaparece. Se supone que al consumir la energía de las reservas de grasa, el cuerpo no tiene sensación de hambre. Por ello le recomiendo un tiempo breve (un par de semanas) de dieta tirando a cetogénica (no hace falta ser estrictos). 

En cualquier caso, veo que usted en lo que ha puesto, toma unas seis piezas de fruta al día pero apenas nada de grasa. Dejando de lado que si sigue así le van a faltar nutrientes de todo tipo, lo que ha hecho es, al eliminar cereales y básicamente sustituirlos por fruta, reducir muchísimo la cantidad de energía y nutrientes que ingiere; de ahí su hambre atroz.

Hay tres macronutrientes. Si se reduce uno, hay que aumentar alguno de los otros dos. Es impepinable.

Mi consejo: meta frutos secos y más verduras. Reduzca fruta (puede sustituirla por verduras). Meta aguacates o aceite de oliva y pescados grasos.

Tiene que comer hasta saciarse. Si pasa hambre su cuerpo bajará el metabolismo, usted se debilitará y luego vendrá el temido efecto rebote. Con esta forma de comer el hambre es una señal de alarma.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2016 at 10:33 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si si, pero aquí uno que por seguir la moda guay de este hilo, dejo de comer azucares, pan, desnatados, y demás, se atiborro de leche entera, mantequilla y huevos, y por primera vez en mi vida se me disparo el colesterol a 221...:



Abrí este hilo con la intención de ayudar a la gente a perder peso, compartiendo mi experiencia. *No para aconsejar una dieta que baje el colesterol. No soy médico y, en cualquier caso, las consultas de los médicos están abarrotadas de gente que no consigue bajar su colesterol*. 

Los médicos no saben exactamente qué hacer. Primero limitaron la ingesta de colesterol dietario; tras años y años se han rendido, ya que su limitación no influye en los niveles de colesterol en sangre. Luego limitaron la ingesta de grasas saturadas: de nuevo la tendencia es como mínimo decepcionante. 

La realidad es que los médicos no tienen nada claro los mecanismos por los que aumenta el colesterol en sangre, ni tampoco sus consecuencias, más allá de constatar que niveles *elevados *de LDL durante mucho tiempo, parecen ir vinculados a ciertas enfermedades cardiovasculares, y de que niveles *bajos *de colesterol HDL también se relacionan con estos trastornos.

No obstante si usted cree que limitar harinas y azúcares le ha sentado mal, pues no lo haga. 

Un saludo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Mar 2016)

*Otro adepto satisfecho y desengañado*

Ante todo, agradeceros a quienes colaborais positivamente en este cojonudo hilo.

Me siento bastante defraudado por como funciona la matrix, de cómo nos tienen engañados con grandes mentiras grabadas a fuego, jugando con nuestra salud, derrochando el fruto de nuestro trabajo/tiempo, generándonos estúpidas ilusiones, etc...

Llevo 15 días siguiendo vuestros consejos y he bajado 1,1 Kgs.

Mis desayunos eran: Leche, nesquick, galletas, magdalenas, croissants, tostadas de pan bimbo con margarina y mermelada, etc... vamos, que lo estaba haciendo "genial".

Ahora desayuno: Huevos (fritos, tortilla, cocido), bacon (2 o 3 tiras gruesas), batido de la casa (agua+leche de coco al 75%+ cacao puro valor + cucharilla miel + cucharilla mantequilla), jamon serrano, algo de embutidos, tomate troceado, algún boniato cocido.

El cambio es enorme, lo reconozco. Sobre todo en el tiempo que se tarda en preparar (antes vaso de leche fria y galletas de 4 en 4), pero merece la pena. Aparte de que voy bajando de peso poco a poco, me siento mucho mejor en cuanto a vitalidad.

Me sacío con un huevo, un poco de bacon y tomate troceado y me dura prácticamente toda la mañana sin hambre.

También he empezado a tomar frutos secos: anacardos crudos, almendras, avellanas y nueces. Suelo tomarlos a eso de las 11:30 y 17:30.

En las comidas ya no uso mayonesa, ketchup ni salsa rosa. Ahora un buen chorro de AOVE y especias y me sabe de maravilla.

En verdad alucino con lo de las grasas que estoy comiendo ahora y sin embargo bajo de peso, no siento hambre entre comidas y todo funciona mejor, incluido mi aparato reproductor, je...je...

Por otro lado, me anima bastante una báscula tanita BC-731 (49 eur.) que he comprado. muy exacta y fiable.
Da gusto ver como cada día bajo 100 grs. de peso.

Ojo! en las comidas 1 día a la semana, espaghettis con carne y tomate, otro día patatas con coliflor y zanahorias cocidas, otro paella, todo esto siempre con filete de ternera, pechuga de pollo o lomo adobado, por eso no bajo de peso mas rápido. 
La pena es que los fines de semana uno se pasa comiendo y estropea bastante la media, pero aún así sigo bajando sin pasar hambre ni calamidades, comiendo cosas que me gustan.

En cuanto alcance mi peso ideal (73 ———> 68 Kgs.), me haré unos análisis y postearé los resultados. 

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola otra vez,
> 
> Me voy a extender un poco más para que luego no me vengáis con eso de que "no lo he hecho bien". Además de que contarlo me vendrá bien para seguir firme en mi propósito.
> Tengo 37 años, mido 1,77 m y en estos momentos peso 82 kg. He hecho deporte a temporadas aunque hace ya un par de años que no he hecho prácticamente nada. Hará cosa de 4 años es cuando más en forma estaba a base de correr y hierros en gimnasio y llegué a pesar 68 kg, aunque es verdad que estaba por debajo de mi peso normal. Para estar a gusto conmigo mismo debería ponerme en torno a los 72 kg, esto son 10 menos de lo que peso ahora.
> ...



Demasiado arroz, pastas y frutas. Mi consejo es que busques por la red alguna dieta paleo, y mi mejor y mayor consejo es que te leas Sin trigo, gracias de William Davis. No es una dieta, se trata de comer alimentos y no mierdas. Añade a todo lo que has dicho las siguientes pautas:

1. nada de alimentos procesados
2. grasas y aceites naturales, evita el de girasol, consume virgen extra de oliva
3. come más frutos secos (los cacahuetes no son frutos secos, son legumbres), y siempre crudos sin sal ni polladas
4. evita el queso fresco, sí al curado de oveja siempre que esté hecho con leche cruda, es decir, no pasteurizada
5. carnes y pescados poco hechos, o en su versión carpaccio, es conveniente que el pescado en ese caso haya sido congelado previamente para evitar anisaquis
6. incluye en la dieta un huevo ecológico diario, mínimo. Yo desayuno todos los días un café con leche de coco (en el consum la tienes), un huevo duro (siempre tengo un bol lleno en la nevera porque voy con prisas) y algunas nueces o almendras (crudas)
7. aléjate de trigo y sus variantes, de cereales (los que sean) y el arroz muy esporádicamente
8. la carne intenta comprarla lo mejor posible, es decir, pollos criados en libertad, conejo, o carnes rojas de crianza con pastura (yo compro potro de asturias criado en libertad)
9. bebe más agua, y si tienes que beber algo de alcohol mejor vino que cerveza, aunque yo me permito cositas algunos findes y con amigos, de hecho alguna cerveza que otra es el único cereal que entra en mi cuerpo, pero muy esporádicamente. Dos vasos de vino tinto al día no hacen daño.
10. cómprate un smart watch y anda al menos 10.000 pasos diarios

No necesitas más, tú mismo verás los resultados.

Pd: si te apetece pararte en un argentino y comerte un chuletón de buey con medio litro de vino tinto... hazlo, yo lo hice hace una semana y al día siguiente había adelgazado medio kilo.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Mar 2016)

Cómo los carbohidratos afectan a nuestra salud. Video de 5' subtitulado. 
How do carbohydrates impact your health? - Richard J. Wood | TED-Ed

La ingesta de gluten puede provocar obesidad
International Journal of Obesity - Abstract of article: Wheat gluten intake increases weight gain and adiposity associated with reduced thermogenesis and energy expenditure in an animal model of obesity

La mantequilla es buena. El problema son las grasas trans
Butter Is Back: Processed Foods Are Culprits in Heart Disease

Momias egipcias tenías cardiopatías pero no fumaban ni comían comida basura. Pero sí muchos cereales
Mummies Had Heart Disease Without Cigarettes Or Junk Food

Es más adictivo el azúcar o la cocaína?
Is Sugar More Addictive Than Cocaine? | Here & Now

Como el azúcar perjudica al cerebro.
https://theconversation.com/sugar-m...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Beneficios de las grasas saturadas
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...big-fat-surprise-about-nutrition-9692121.html

"La mantequilla hace que nuestros pantalones se caigan"
http://www.buttermakesyourpantsfalloff.com/mantequilla/

El ayuno intermitente protege al cerebro contra el deterioro cognitivo inducido por la inglamación
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26869995

Gente enferma de cáncer. Recomendación: dieta cetogénica
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26870251

En gente no celíaca, mejoras en casos de anemia y diarrea, cuando quitan el gluten en su dieta
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12488700

Mas grasa ingerida, menos riesgo de ictus
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26979840

Sin riesgos de ningun tipo en alta ingesta de proteínas
http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/apnm-2015-0550#.VvBiZOLhDIX


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (23 Mar 2016)

Llevo dos semanas en las que he eliminado todas las harinas, panes, patatas fritas, etc. También he limitado el consumo de azucar al que viene incluido en el chocolate 80% (más no lo disfruto). Los fines de semana me he permitido licencias por cuestiones sociales y porque si no lo hago se que esto no puede perdurar en el tiempo y caeré en las antiguas rutinas.

Es cierto que soy un goloso y al principio lo he pasado mal porque me entraban ganas, pero ahí mis aliadas han sido las almendras crudas, las nueces y los cacahuetes.

Los resultados son SORPRENDENTES. Los 3 kilos que he perdido son lo de menos... Me noto mucho menos hinchado, voy mucho mejor al baño, estoy más enchufado en el curro y más vital, mi potencia sexual ha aumentado y una cosa que no esperaba... Se me ha mejorado brutalmente la dermatitis y la caspa, aun dejando los tratamientos de cremas con cortisona.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Mar 2016)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Llevo dos semanas en las que he eliminado todas las harinas, panes, patatas fritas, etc. También he limitado el consumo de azucar al que viene incluido en el chocolate 80% (más no lo disfruto). Los fines de semana me he permitido licencias por cuestiones sociales y porque si no lo hago se que esto no puede perdurar en el tiempo y caeré en las antiguas rutinas.
> 
> Es cierto que soy un goloso y al principio lo he pasado mal porque me entraban ganas, pero ahí mis aliadas han sido las almendras crudas, las nueces y los cacahuetes.
> 
> Los resultados son SORPRENDENTES. Los 3 kilos que he perdido son lo de menos... Me noto mucho menos hinchado, voy mucho mejor al baño, estoy más enchufado en el curro y más vital, mi potencia sexual ha aumentado y una cosa que no esperaba... Se me ha mejorado brutalmente la dermatitis y la caspa, aun dejando los tratamientos de cremas con cortisona.



Los problemas de piel, dermatitis, acné...son un 99% debidos a las harinas.
Yo tenía eccemas cada año, sobretodo en verano: parte de atrás de la pierna, parte interna del codo...y todo el puto día rascándome. Iba a la farmacia y me recetaba unos polvos, una crema... pero nada. Atenuaba un poco la cosa, pero nada que hacer.
Hace 7-8 años dejé las harinas en un 95% y de un día para otro dejé de rascarme.


----------



## Vigilante (23 Mar 2016)

Mi expediencia en dos meses y medio en los que he cambiado:

-Dejado la pasta, pan, arroz, cereales, bollería y reducido bastante el consumo de cerveza.
-Incrementado el consumo de huevos, frutos secos, chocolate al 85%, carne además de verduras.

Resultado: perdido 5 kilos y, aunque me encontraba bien de salud, creo que ahora me encuentro mejor aunque esto puede ser algo subjetivo, no como el peso.
Sale una media de 0,5 kilos menos por semana.

Lo que más me gusta es que la reducción es muy gradual y por eso pienso que se mantendrá en el tiempo. Gente que he visto con bajada de peso muy rápido con otras dietas después lo han recuperado en poco tiempo.

Yo a esto lo veo más un cambio de hábitos alimenticios que una dieta, cosa que es lo que he estado buscando hace tiempo.

Estoy contento porque creo que funciona.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Mar 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Mi expediencia en dos meses y medio en los que he cambiado:
> 
> -Dejado la pasta, pan, arroz, cereales, bollería y reducido bastante el consumo de cerveza.
> -Incrementado el consumo de huevos, frutos secos, chocolate al 85%, carne además de verduras.
> ...



Como dices estos no es una dieta.
Simplemente es ver que hay unos tipos de alimentos que tu cuerpo no tolera bien (harinas, procesados, azúcares...).

A partir de ahí, come la cantidad que quieras y las veces que desees.

Ya son casi 2200 comentarios en este hilo. 
Aniramos a postear los que estáis siguiendo estas pautas. Ayudan y mucho a la gente que busca perder peso y no sabe como hacerlo.

PD Fijaros que nadie ha escrito aún, diciendo que ha quitado harinas y azúcares y no haya visto resultados.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (23 Mar 2016)

Voy a aportar más datos. Yo mido 1.88 y soy de complexión fuerte. Tengo brazacos y soy bastante fuerte.

Llegue a pesar hace 10 años 130 kg y corría 100 m en 13 segundos. Era un toro... Pero me fastidié la rodilla y claro... ya no podía hacer los mismos ejercicios. Me puse a dieta y baje a 90 en 7 años, pero en los últimos tiempos, con el trabajo y la dinámica de lo cómodo, he ido abandonándome y he llegado a los 99.

Hoy peso 96 después de dos semanas en las que no he pasado nada de hambre, y lo más importante... Me noto mucho menos hinchado, más ligero y con menos dolores. Lo de la dermatitis (que he tenido desde niño) puede ser casualidad, ya que va por brotes, pero yo tengo la sensación de que esta es la buena.

Lo mejor es que voy teniendo menos ansiedad y resisto mucho mejor las ganas de dulce (los primeros días no podía aguantarme y al final algo caía). A mi me sigue encantando el dulce, pero ya no doy el salto de por ejemplo en el descanso del trabajo salir a comprarme unas galletas o una chocolatina al chino. Cojo un puñado de almendras crudas y me sacian totalmente. Yo no he probado el tabaco ni ninguna droga "oficial" nunca, pero me doy cuenta de que soy un autentico yonki del azucar, y sin mi dosis los primeros días estaba que me subía literalmente por la paredes... Me considero una persona feliz, muy contento con la vida, pareja, amistad, aficiones, trabajo con horario bueno, sin privaciones... Cómo ha de ser el nivel de adicción, que los primeros días, estar sin tomarme unos donetes (por poner un ejemplo de la típica dosis) era como si el día hubiese sido incompleto y me sentía mal.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Mar 2016)




----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Mar 2016)

pitusa123 dijo:


> yo cola cao no tomo, he comprado el chocovip en amazon y le echo miel buena, pero no lo tomo a diario, la leche la tomo con los dos cafes que me tomo al dia, tomo muchos pistachos, puede ser por eso que no bajo casi nada de peso?



No, puede ser por la leche que le echas al cafe en parte, y analiza que seguro que tomas alguna otra fuente de azucar oculto. Sospechosos habituales:
- Medicamentos.
- Zumos.
- Embutidos.

Luego a ver cuantos kilos te sobran que si son pocos esto no es para quedarse en los huesos.

Los pistachos son grasa buena y proteina y salvo que se tome un kilo al dia no se preocupe que eso no es.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2016 at 21:30 ----------




Zoidberg dijo:


> Tanto mi señora como yo seguimos tomando lácteos desde que decidimos eliminar azúcares y harinas y demás. La pérdida de peso, en su caso más que en el mío porque a mi no me sobraba mucho, fue espectacular. Y a pesar de tomar lácteos ya no nos entra la hambruna típica post-azúcar.
> 
> Yo digo que, si no se es intolerante, no hay motivo para prescindir de los lácteos.
> 
> Y el yogur natural (no desnatado) sin azúcar ni ningún otro edulcorante yo me lo como a puñados y a palo seco, y bien rico que está.



Esque los fermentados al eliminar la lactosa evitan los picos de insulina. Si os sientan bien ningun problema.

Solo hay que tener cuidado con la leche cruda y los quesos frescos que son poco fermentados.


----------



## Vilkes (23 Mar 2016)

En primer lugar agradecer los consejos a todos.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, no había visto el hilo de las comidas. Muy interesante. Haré cambios teniendo en cuenta lo que me dices.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, sólo llevo tres días comiendo de esta forma, aún tengo que pillar el truco a las cantidades, alimentos, etc... Por cierto, dieta cetogénica es reducir hidratos de carbono también, no?



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, lo tendré en cuenta.

Hoy aún no he podido aplicar vuestras sugerencias, pero mañana iré introduciendo cambios.

Tengo algunas dudas:
El aceite de oliva crudo ha quedado claro que es bueno, pero rehogar unas verduras en una sartén con algo de aceite de oliva es bueno? y si se fríen?
Y que hay de la sal? pasamos de ella?

Esto es lo que me he zampado hoy. No lo pongo en el hilo de comidas porque no sé si son buenas o la estoy cagando:

07:00: (foto1) yogur con salvado de avena, café sólo con cucharada de cacao puro, dos plátanos, salmón ahumado, jamón serrano y requesón. Como tenía más hambre un poco de queso (foto2)

10:30: hambre
11:00: zumo de naranja, té rojo y un puñado de nueces.

14:00 mucha hambre
14:45: (foto 3) ensalada de lechuga, tomate y pepino. rollos de berengena con jamón serrano y queso (al horno), "quiche" de champiñones, cebolla, atún y huevos (al horno)

18:00: no tenía nada de hambre. un puñado de almendras


21:00: (sin mucha hambre) (foto 4) ensalada para dos que finalmente me he comido yo sólo y trozo de aguja de cerdo

¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> En primer lugar agradecer los consejos a todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Solo como sujerencia te pongo un dia tipo mis primeros quince dias hace ya dos años:

Desayuno:
Siempre cafe con cacao puro y miel.

No almuerzo pero lleve el primer mes almendras e higos secos encima para cuando habia gusa. Esa gusa mas fuerte me duro solo tres dias.

Comida:
3/4 de kilo de muslo de pavo al horno (ahora no soy capaz de comermelo. Con mucho brocoli regado de aove abundante. Un puñado de nueces. Una naranja.

Cena:
Medio kilo de sardinas a la plancha. Espinacas al vapor bien regadas de aove. Puñado de avellanas. Boniato al vapor con canela y miel.

Te aseguro que la sensacion de hambre ansiosa fueron tres dias. A los quince simplemente ni me acordaba de la hora de comer. Llegaba con hambre a la hora de comer pero sin ansia. Daba igual comer una hora antes que despues.

Tres meses despues 12 kilos menos, despues perdi muy poco a poco otros 5 k, y dije voy a meter mas hidratos y puse un bocata a la semana y otro patatas para no adelgazar mas, ademas de la paella de los domingos que desde el primer dia no falto.

En esos meses alguna cerveza o algun vino caia algun fin de semana y tambien algun gintonic si salia con los amigos (no todas las semanas).

Vamos que de sufrir nada, me estabilice en 15 kilos menos y ahi sigo, y haciendo algunas excepciones mas que al principio. Esta claro que lo que cuenta es el dia a dia y coger buenos habitos.

Lo que cambia radicalmente es el concepto de lo que es saludable y no lo es. Y busco siempre la grasa, el jamon con mas tocino, el cabecero de lomo que tiene mas grasa, las partes mas grasas del cordero, busco tiendas de casqueria, aguacates y aove en cantidad, cacao a diario, mi pan son los frutos secos acompañan todas las comidas, vamos al contrario de lo que hace la gente instintivamente despues de tantos años oyendo lo mala que es la grasa.

Pd. El aceite de oliva para rehogar no pasa nada, luego que crudo no falte. Si un dia te haces pechugas que tienen poca grasa por encima pimienta y aove. La verdura bien regada siempre.

Pd2. La sal no te va a hacer adelgazar mas lento o mas rapido, pero si te notaras mas deshinchado desde el primer dia si la limitas. A nivel de salud mejor no abusar.

Yo comence con una paleo pura y la reduje a cero. Si te costumbras a no usarla empezaras a notar sabor del alimento real, al poco tiempo veras que no hace falta para nada. Pimienta, hiervas provenzales, jengibre, oregano, curry...hay muchos mas sabores que el salado.
Solo tomo sal si cocino para mas gente.

Pd3. Si te decides a hacer una paleo pura un mes ya no vuelves atras. Los resultados son mas rapidos que solo eliminando azucar y harinas.
Conceptos como comer solo dos veces al dia, y 14 horas entre cena y comida, y un dia de ayuno de 24h al mes, te cambia el metabolismo muy rapido.
Tres comidas al dia tambien esta bien, pero mete igual mas comida y mas grasa buena.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Mar 2016)

*Os pasa también a vosotros?*

Algo que me trastorna un poco es que bajando 100 grs diarios, si algún día como un trocito insignificante de pan (25-30grs) para acompañar huevo frito o algo que tenga harina, subo 300-400grs. de un día para otro, se entiende que me peso siempre a primera hora de la mañana y después de haber ido al baño.

Os pasa esto también a vosotros? ...es bastante decepcionante.

Ayer para la comida, revuelto de setas con tiras de bacon y jamón serrano, aguacate,tomate y medio limón + 3 filetes pequeños de lomo adobado, solo que cometí el error de hacer una salsa de sobre (salsa de champiñones) que se compone de harina de trigo, glutamato, etc... a lo cual atribuyo la subida de peso.
Cierto es que ayer con la comida descrita tomé bastante agua durante la tarde, maldito glutamato.

Quizás se trata de acumulación de líquidos por el glutamato y luego se pierde rápido? ya me ha pasado 2 veces y la báscula es super exacta.

Con qué otros alimentos puede suceder esto?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Mar 2016)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Llevo dos semanas en las que he eliminado todas las harinas, panes, patatas fritas, etc. También he limitado el consumo de azucar al que viene incluido en el chocolate 80% (más no lo disfruto). Los fines de semana me he permitido licencias por cuestiones sociales y porque si no lo hago se que esto no puede perdurar en el tiempo y caeré en las antiguas rutinas.
> 
> Es cierto que soy un goloso y al principio lo he pasado mal porque me entraban ganas, pero ahí mis aliadas han sido las almendras crudas, las nueces y los cacahuetes.
> 
> Los resultados son SORPRENDENTES. Los 3 kilos que he perdido son lo de menos... Me noto mucho menos hinchado, voy mucho mejor al baño, estoy más enchufado en el curro y más vital, mi potencia sexual ha aumentado y una cosa que no esperaba... Se me ha mejorado brutalmente la dermatitis y la caspa, aun dejando los tratamientos de cremas con cortisona.



Deje tb los cacahuetes, no son frutos secos sino legumbres, y tienen el mismo efecto, la prueba la tiene en que no puede comérselos crudos como el resto de frutos secos.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 08:56 ----------




Vilkes dijo:


> 07:00: (foto1) yogur con salvado de avena, café sólo con cucharada de cacao puro, dos plátanos, salmón ahumado, jamón serrano y requesón. Como tenía más hambre un poco de queso (foto2)
> 
> 10:30: hambre
> 11:00: zumo de naranja, té rojo y un puñado de nueces.
> ...



A ver el yogur entero pero con bífidus y natural, y deje la avena hombre, es un cereal y lleva gluten, también deje el requesón, mejor queso curado de oveja hecho con leche cruda y fermento lácteo que elimina la lactosa. Mejor un plátano que dos y no todos los días. El golpe de hambre que le dio a las pocas horas tiene toda la pinta de síndrome metabólico por un pico de insulina por culpa de la avena, el requesón y los dos plátanos.

El aceite de oliva virgen extra en crudo, si lo pone en la sartén que sea para humedecer algo que se va a hacer a la plancha y no quiere que se pegue, échelo a los alimentos siempre en crudo, siempre, el aceite quemado es uno de los peores alimentos que le puede meter a su cuerpo, sea el aceite que sea.

El zumo de naranja fuera, es sólo azúcar y le produjo síndrome metabólico a las pocas horas que usted ha descrito como de mucha hambre, si le apetece una naranja cómasela entera. Si cree que necesita vitamina C cómprese un suplemento de 1000 mg pero si exprime naranja se está metiendo un chute brutal de azúcar en sangre.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Mar 2016)

Algunas cosas que algunos están haciendo mal:

1. Pesarse a diario 
2. Sustituir el azúcar de los dulces por el de la fruta (máximo dos piezas al día como ya se ha dicho cienes de veces)
3. Volverse loco con el qué comer: la comida tiene la importancia que tiene, nada más. Verduras, carne, pescado, frutos secos y a tirar millas. Quien se aburra que se compre un mono. No somos tubos de digerir y cagar. O al menos yo no lo soy.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Mar 2016)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Algo que me trastorna un poco es que bajando 100 grs diarios, si algún día como un trocito insignificante de pan (25-30grs) para acompañar huevo frito o algo que tenga harina, subo 300-400grs. de un día para otro, se entiende que me peso siempre a primera hora de la mañana y después de haber ido al baño.
> 
> Os pasa esto también a vosotros? ...es bastante decepcionante.
> 
> ...



Creo que te estás obsesionando.

No te peses a diario. El peso puede variar por un montón de factores: si te bebes un litro de agua automáticamente pesas un kilo más y no has engordado. Pésate una vez a la semana o al mes.

Además, el peso no es un buen indicador de nada. Los agujeros del cinturón, por el contrario, NO ENGAÑAN. El espejo tampoco. Yo no me peso nunca.

Si comes bien, por comer puntualmente cualquier cosa no lo vas ni a notar. Puedes ir al burguer el fin de semana o salir de copas o comerte una pizza. No afecta al resultado final (al menos en mi caso). Tienes que ver en qué NO basar tu alimentación, pero no quitar el azúcar, etc., como si fueras alérgico.

Yo que tú me lo tomaría con calma. También es ir viendo qué te funciona y qué no... Y escuchar a tu cuerpo, tienes que comer cuando tengas hambre, y cuando no tengas, no. A este respecto el ayuno intermitente es muy interesante.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Creo que te estás obsesionando.
> 
> No te peses a diario. El peso puede variar por un montón de factores: si te bebes un litro de agua automáticamente pesas un kilo más y no has engordado. Pésate una vez a la semana o al mes.
> 
> ...



Pues si, creo que tienes razón. Va a ser mejor pesarse cada semana.

La verdad es que ahora el penúltimo agujero del cinturon ya no me molesta y eso quiere decir que el asunto FUNCIONA.

Gracias.


----------



## stockman (24 Mar 2016)

Veo dos cosas ultimamente en el hilo. La primera es que la mayoria o casi todos partis de un sobrepeso evidente, porque sino seria imposible perder 15-20kg (yo no podria hacerlo, con un 11% de grasa corporal perderia musculatura).

Y la otra es que hay autentico panico/aversion a los hidratos. leo que la avena produce picos de insulina, y si, tal y como los produce una fruta, pero ni por asomo comparable a o que produce el azucar o harina refinada.

Yo creo que ni una cosa ni la otra. No esta bien basar la alimentacion en grasas hidrogenadas y azucares como hace el 90% de la gente pero tampoco ha que demonizar los hidratos siempre y cuando sean de bajo IG.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Veo dos cosas ultimamente en el hilo. La primera es que la mayoria o casi todos partis de un sobrepeso evidente, porque sino seria imposible perder 15-20kg (yo no podria hacerlo, con un 11% de grasa corporal perderia musculatura).
> 
> Y la otra es que hay autentico panico/aversion a los hidratos. leo que la avena produce picos de insulina, y si, tal y como los produce una fruta, pero ni por asomo comparable a o que produce el azucar o harina refinada.
> 
> Yo creo que ni una cosa ni la otra. No esta bien basar la alimentacion en grasas hidrogenadas y azucares como hace el 90% de la gente pero tampoco ha que demonizar los hidratos siempre y cuando sean de bajo IG.



A ver...

Yo pesaba 90 kilos y mido 1´80, lo que significaba un cierto sobrepeso, nada más.

Hoy, un año después y con apenas 5 meses siendo estricto con el nuevo sistema (que no dieta) peso 70 kilos.

Y todo esto dejando de fumar, que ese y no otro fue el inicio de todo este proceso de sanación: cuando uno deja el tabaco es capaz de dejar CUALQUIER cosa.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Deje tb los cacahuetes, no son frutos secos sino legumbres, y tienen el mismo efecto, la prueba la tiene en que no puede comérselos crudos como el resto de frutos secos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 08:56 ----------
> 
> ...



¿El.zumo de naranja sólo azúcar??? De las vitaminas que tiene ni hablamos.... Entiendo que en muchas cosas lleváis razón pero otras me parecen flipantes, ya ni zumo natural de fruta....no hay que abusar, pero es que por lo que leo prácticamente todo provoca subidas de azúcar.... Casi no se puede tomar nada.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Mar 2016)

Joder.

Si hoy bajara Jesucristo no se comía un sácid ni aunque multiplicara percebes y Dom Perignon en lugar de panes y peces.

Lo tenéis delante y no queréis verlo: la cuestión es escudarse en/con algo por COMODIDAD.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Joder.
> 
> Si hoy bajara Jesucristo no se comía un sácid ni aunque multiplicara percebes y Dom Perignon en lugar de panes y peces.
> 
> Lo tenéis delante y no queréis verlo: la cuestión es escudarse en/con algo por COMODIDAD.



????
Bueno, pues después de mi.puré de calabaza y de merluza guisada con pisto, me voy a hacer un zumo natural de fresas y algo de piña.:: no sé yo si es bueno, malo, o qué ::
Por cierto el colacao ya ni lo pruebo, el cacao puro de La Plata está de muerte....qué vicio. Con el yogur una cucharada de cacao y una pizca de miel y está....:baba:
No sé si tendrá que ver que últimamente estoy mas animada, duermo poco y tengo mucha más energía, con el tema de tomar bastante cacao puro.... Este paquete me va a durar cero coma.
Este lunes tengo análisis de todas formas, a ver qué sale ::


----------



## Pichorrica (24 Mar 2016)

Elena, si te gusta la fruta y te gusta tus zumitos naturales, tomatelos con total tranquilidad.

No hay que volverse un obseso de la alimentación. Te va bien? Es sano? Pues adelante.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Mar 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Elena, si te gusta la fruta y te gusta tus zumitos naturales, tomatelos con total tranquilidad.
> 
> No hay que volverse un obseso de la alimentación. Te va bien? Es sano? Pues adelante.



Me sientan bien. Sanos creo que sí, pero desde que he leído lo del zumo de naranja ya no sé ::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿El.zumo de naranja sólo azúcar??? De las vitaminas que tiene ni hablamos.... Entiendo que en muchas cosas lleváis razón pero otras me parecen flipantes, ya ni zumo natural de fruta....no hay que abusar, pero es que por lo que leo prácticamente todo provoca subidas de azúcar.... Casi no se puede tomar nada.



A ver, es que hay que diferenciar entre si algo es sano o no (no entro en eso) o si algo lo puedes comer SI ESTAS INTENTANDO ADELGAZAR. Son cosas diferentes. En el imaginario colectivo "un zumito de naranja" es algo que ADELGAZA. En este hilo, hay gente que PROPONE que el zumito, por sano que sea, debido a que son los azúcares de la naranja, sin pulpa ni fibra, es un alimento que produce: 1. Respuesta insulínica 2. Cero saciedad. ¿Quiere eso decir que es malo? NO. Quiere decir que si estás buscando adelgazar, tomar zumos de fruta NO TE VA A AYUDAR.

En cambio y contra de la creencia popular, aquí se postula que comas un huevo o unas avellanas en lugar de un zumo porque en ese caso adelgazarás (y no en el otro).

Por favor, que quede clara la diferencia entre una cosa y la otra.

Y sobre todo se propone que al eliminar harinas y azúcar es casi imposible engordar y muy fácil adelgazar.

Ojo, que yo no tengo pruebas de todo esto, sólo mi experiencia.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Mar 2016)

La fruta entera. El zumo es un atraso. Pero vamos que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Faltaría más.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿El.zumo de naranja sólo azúcar??? De las vitaminas que tiene ni hablamos.... Entiendo que en muchas cosas lleváis razón pero otras me parecen flipantes, ya ni zumo natural de fruta....no hay que abusar, pero es que por lo que leo prácticamente todo provoca subidas de azúcar.... Casi no se puede tomar nada.



Evidentemente el zumo de naranja aporta vitaminas y micronutrientes. El concepto fruta es algo saludable y necesario.

Ahora bien, no podemos obviar que contiene azúcar. Y el "invento" zumo de fruta es una cosa moderna.
Alguien dijo por aquí que uno intente comerse 4 manzanas seguidas. Difícilmente podrá. En cambio un zumo de 4 manzanas o 4 naranjas nos lo podemos beber en 10 segundos si quieres. Eso es un chute de azúcar (nos guste o no). Además, no comemos la fruta entera, sino sólo su jugo, con lo cual, mucho de lo bueno, no nos llega al organismo.
Estamos diseñados para comer la fruta a bocados, entera. No para sacarle jugo y bebernos 4 frutas de golpe. No tenemos cuerpo para eso.
Es como si (ejemplo bruto), sacamos lo bueno que tiene un entrecot, lo preparamos en formato pastilla y nos metemos 4 pastillas de golpe.

Hace miles de años, las frutas eran más dulces, tanto, que era imposible estar todo el día comiéndolas. Tanto dulce, llega un momento que tira para atrás. Esto mismo lo podemos corroborar nosotros. Nos quitamos del azúcar, de vez en cuando pecamos, pero cuando pecamos ya lo hacemos de otra forma. Yo mismo era un amante de la bollería. Ahora mismo, si tengo que pecar, prefiero pecar comiendo un pastel de manzana que no un chucho de crema o unos churros, como hacía antes. Simplemente, aquello tan y tan dulce, mi cerebro ya lo repele. Y ya no prefiero chuches, sino un chupachups cuando voy al cine. 

Para una persona "sana" que no necesite perder peso y no tenga ningún problema, que se tomes los zumos naturales que quiera. Ahora bien, para alguien que quiere perder peso, que se está saliendo del pan, de las tostaditas, de la melmelada, de los kellogs... si luego se mete un zumo de 4 naranjas, el chute de insulina lo tenemos a la de ¡ya!. Y nuestro páncreas no sabe si esa demanda viene por una tostada que te has metido o por un zumito.
Obviamente nos aporta más la fruta que una tostada. Así que pecar por pecar, mejor el zumo.

Dicho esto. Siempre mejor la fruta entera. Y analiza pq tu cuerpo puede ingerir un zumo de 4 naranjas en 10 segundos y en cambio es incapaz de comerse 4 naranjas enteras, de forma seguida.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 16:34 ----------




Walter Eucken dijo:


> La fruta entera. El zumo es un atraso. Pero vamos que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Faltaría más.



La "moda" del zumo de naranja es de la 1era Guerra mundial, cuando los británicos vieron las carencias de sus soldados y vieron que un zumos de naranja la cosa iba bien. Pero a día de hoy, esta práctica no tiene ningún sentido.
El cuerpo aprovechará mejor 1 naranja que el zumo de 4 naranjas.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Veo dos cosas ultimamente en el hilo. La primera es que la mayoria o casi todos partis de un sobrepeso evidente, porque sino seria imposible perder 15-20kg (yo no podria hacerlo, con un 11% de grasa corporal perderia musculatura).
> 
> Y la otra es que hay autentico panico/aversion a los hidratos. leo que la avena produce picos de insulina, y si, tal y como los produce una fruta, pero ni por asomo comparable a o que produce el azucar o harina refinada.
> 
> Yo creo que ni una cosa ni la otra. No esta bien basar la alimentacion en grasas hidrogenadas y azucares como hace el 90% de la gente pero tampoco ha que demonizar los hidratos siempre y cuando sean de bajo IG.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo desayuno avena y estoy saciado hasta la hora de comer.


----------



## Cazarr (24 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ????
> Bueno, pues después de mi.puré de calabaza y de merluza guisada con pisto, me voy a hacer un zumo natural de fresas y algo de piña.:: no sé yo si es bueno, malo, o qué ::
> Por cierto el colacao ya ni lo pruebo, el cacao puro de La Plata está de muerte....qué vicio. Con el yogur una cucharada de cacao y una pizca de miel y está....:baba:
> No sé si tendrá que ver que últimamente estoy mas animada, duermo poco y tengo mucha más energía, con el tema de tomar bastante cacao puro.... Este paquete me va a durar cero coma.
> Este lunes tengo análisis de todas formas, a ver qué sale ::



A lo del zumo ya ha respondido Rauxa, pero da la casualidad que hace un par de días leí en La Vanguardia que los nutricionistas también explicaban por qué el zumo no era "tan bueno" como a veces pensamos (matizo: que no sea "tan bueno" no significa que sea malo).

Con lo que no creo que haya problema es con los licuados y los batidos verdes que se han puesto tan de moda. Yo he probado alguno y me ha gustado, creo que te gustarían bastante más que los simples zumos de fruta. Además, claro, de aportar muchísimos más nutrientes y menos azúcar si no te pasas con la fruta.

Por probar no pierdes nada y son fáciles de hacer.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A ver, es que hay que diferenciar entre si algo es sano o no (no entro en eso) o si algo lo puedes comer SI ESTAS INTENTANDO ADELGAZAR. Son cosas diferentes. En el imaginario colectivo "un zumito de naranja" es algo que ADELGAZA. En este hilo, hay gente que PROPONE que el zumito, por sano que sea, debido a que son los azúcares de la naranja, sin pulpa ni fibra, es un alimento que produce: 1. Respuesta insulínica 2. Cero saciedad. ¿Quiere eso decir que es malo? NO. Quiere decir que si estás buscando adelgazar, tomar zumos de fruta NO TE VA A AYUDAR.
> 
> En cambio y contra de la creencia popular, aquí se postula que comas un huevo o unas avellanas en lugar de un zumo porque en ese caso adelgazarás (y no en el otro).
> 
> ...



Entiendo. A mi el adelgazar me da.igual, de hecho debería coger algo de peso ::

---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 17:12 ----------




Walter Eucken dijo:


> La fruta entera. El zumo es un atraso. Pero vamos que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Faltaría más.



Yo no puedo con la fruta entera. No me gusta, es imposible. En zumo entra que da gusto. La licuadora es mi hamija.


----------



## stockman (24 Mar 2016)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo desayuno avena y estoy saciado hasta la hora de comer.



yo 100gr de avena con cacao, canela y agua, frutos secos o mantequilla de almendra (un puñado/cucharada sopera), un batido de protes a las 7 de la mañana y hasta las 11 no como nada (y me como un platano pre entreno, que sino tampoco).

Aqui se esta demonizando los cereales cosa mala, cuando no todos son malos. Lo que si veria mal seria tomar harina de avena refinada, pero copos de avena enteros si no se es intolerante al gluten no lo veo mal. Lo mismo con el arroz basmati. Son junto la calabaza (y fruta y verdura) las unicas fuentes de hidratos puros que tomo y comiendo 160-200gr al dia de eso (mas fruta y verdura) no engordo (tambien hago mucho deporte, si no hiciera tanto tendria que ajustar cantidades).

---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 18:19 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ????
> Bueno, pues después de mi.puré de calabaza y de merluza guisada con pisto, me voy a hacer un zumo natural de fresas y algo de piña.:: no sé yo si es bueno, malo, o qué ::
> Por cierto el colacao ya ni lo pruebo, el cacao puro de La Plata está de muerte....qué vicio. Con el yogur una cucharada de cacao y una pizca de miel y está....:baba:
> No sé si tendrá que ver que últimamente estoy mas animada, duermo poco y tengo mucha más energía, con el tema de tomar bastante cacao puro.... Este paquete me va a durar cero coma.
> Este lunes tengo análisis de todas formas, a ver qué sale ::



el cacao ayuda a mejorar estados depresivos suaves.



Rauxa dijo:


> Evidentemente el zumo de naranja aporta vitaminas y micronutrientes. El concepto fruta es algo saludable y necesario.
> 
> Ahora bien, no podemos obviar que contiene azúcar. Y el "invento" zumo de fruta es una cosa moderna.
> Alguien dijo por aquí que uno intente comerse 4 manzanas seguidas. Difícilmente podrá. En cambio un zumo de 4 manzanas o 4 naranjas nos lo podemos beber en 10 segundos si quieres. Eso es un chute de azúcar (nos guste o no). Además, no comemos la fruta entera, sino sólo su jugo, con lo cual, mucho de lo bueno, no nos llega al organismo.
> ...



Esta claro que crea picos de insulina, pero tampoco hay que crear alarmismo. Estoy de acuerdo en que si se quiere adelgazar rapido sin pasar hambre lo mejor es lo que se recomienda en este hilo, pero tampoco ha que hacer pensar a la gente que los hidratos y la insulina son el demonio. Cualquier fuente de hidratos hara que el cuerpo segregue insulina para transportar el glucogeno a las celulas. Que ha que evitar los picos como los que producen los azucares refnados, si, pero los demas como la fruta, verdura o cereales (integrales tipo la avena no refinados o con azucar) no son tan malos como se los pinta por aqui.


----------



## Cazarr (24 Mar 2016)

¿Qué cacao compráis?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Mar 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Qué cacao compráis?



La plata en.carrefour.


----------



## stockman (24 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> La plata en.carrefour.



que precio tiene?

Yo compro el Valor en mercadona


----------



## Zoidberg (24 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ...
> 
> Yo no puedo con la fruta entera. No me gusta, es imposible. En zumo entra que da gusto. La licuadora es mi hamija.



Es todo acostumbrarse. A mi señora sólo le entraba para desayunar su café con galletas y decía que no podría con ninguna otra cosa. Desde que hemos hecho el cambio la fruta entera es parte de su desayuno, y tan contenta.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> yo 100gr de avena con cacao, canela y agua, frutos secos o mantequilla de almendra (un puñado/cucharada sopera), un batido de protes a las 7 de la mañana y hasta las 11 no como nada (y me como un platano pre entreno, que sino tampoco).
> 
> Aqui se esta demonizando los cereales cosa mala, cuando no todos son malos. Lo que si veria mal seria tomar harina de avena refinada, pero copos de avena enteros si no se es intolerante al gluten no lo veo mal. Lo mismo con el arroz basmati. Son junto la calabaza (y fruta y verdura) las unicas fuentes de hidratos puros que tomo y comiendo 160-200gr al dia de eso (mas fruta y verdura) no engordo (tambien hago mucho deporte, si no hiciera tanto tendria que ajustar cantidades).
> 
> ...



Bueno tambien esta el tema de los estrogenos con la avena. Al final llegar a conclusiones es casi imposible, no se puede acotar una dieta adecuada. Controlar colesterol, IG, gluten, hidratos, vitaminas, digestiones livianas, evitar metales pesados, clembuteroles, estrogenos,antioxidantes y encima harmonizarlo con el consumo de calorias y basarlo todo en una dieta paleo de unos tios que vivian 30 años de media.

La vida es una carrera de obstaculos con las adicciones, la cocaina, el alchol,el tabaco, el azucar...

La unica regla viable es comer poco de todo y como dice Mota, mejoramelo.

Yo estoy


----------



## Clavisto (24 Mar 2016)

El comer un poco de todo es una frase sanchopancista: no todo es bueno aunque sea en poco.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> El comer un poco de todo es una frase sanchopancista: no todo es bueno aunque sea en poco.



Si hombre, sí, 4 galletas maría, una coca cola, 4 chuches, un danonino, un madalena... todo en moderación es sano. ::


----------



## MAUSER (24 Mar 2016)

Y de postre media raya de coca.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> El comer un poco de todo es una frase sanchopancista: no todo es bueno aunque sea en poco.



Si de verdad fuese necesario tanto cereal y azucar pero no lo es, es algo que la gente no entiende.

La frase, el pan no me lo toquen, o como me voy a tomar un cafe sin azucar, lo resume todo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> El comer un poco de todo es una frase sanchopancista: no todo es bueno aunque sea en poco.



Cualquier cosa tiene ventajas y desventajas, si modulas la cantidad no tiene porque ser malo.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 21:27 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Si hombre, sí, 4 galletas maría, una coca cola, 4 chuches, un danonino, un madalena... todo en moderación es sano. ::



Ostias un taliban alimenticio.

Si mira me como un salmon sano con mercurio, despues unos frankfurts ahumados fantasticos para el cancer de Colom, me como unos copos de avena que me hacen crecer las tetas de los estrogenos... Mi dieta paleo es mu buena, palabra de cavernicola.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Mar 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y de postre media raya de coca.



Con una puntita de speed, ná más.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Con una puntita de speed, ná más.



Si para sustituir la manzana del postre.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Mar 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y de postre media raya de coca.



Para cada día no. Sólo media raya cada semana, que si no, es malo.


----------



## stockman (24 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si de verdad fuese necesario tanto cereal y azucar pero no lo es, es algo que la gente no entiende.
> 
> La frase, el pan no me lo toquen, o como me voy a tomar un cafe sin azucar, lo resume todo.



Depende. Si te pasas el dia sentado en una silla de oficina luego lelgas a casa y te tumbas a ver la tele en el sofa, pues no, no necesitaras mas hidratos que los que gaste tu cerebro. Pero si a eso le sumas varias horas al dia de deporte a nivel competitivo necesitas una fuente de hidratos que no sea ni fruta ni verdura si no quieres rebentar de la cantidad que tendrias que comer de estos ultimos.



APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Cualquier cosa tiene ventajas y desventajas, si modulas la cantidad no tiene porque ser malo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 21:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Todo lleva algo malo, pero la cosa es escoger lo menos malo.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Mar 2016)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Cualquier cosa tiene ventajas y desventajas, si modulas la cantidad no tiene porque ser malo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 21:27 ----------
> 
> ...



No es eso.
El concepto carne o pescado es algo sano. Más allá que sea pescado de piscifactoria, o carne muy clembuterada, el concepto carne es sano y necesario (y sino, te suplementas).
Pero el concepto harina o coca cola, no tiene nada de sano. Ni 1 gramo ni 3 kilos. Tenemos flexibilidad metabólica con lo cual, si te tomas una coca cola, no te mueres. Pero simplemente la harina, la madalena, la coca cola, las chuches... no nos aportan nada y en cambio sí cosas malas. A más cantidad, más cosas malas, pero poca cantidad también es malo.

Simplemente no deben formar parte de nuestra alimentación si queremos estar sanos.

A partir de ahí, somos seres sociales y no nos podemos prohibir todo lo "malo".
Yo cuando salgo me tomo mis cubatitas y mi pizza. Pero sé que es algo insano y muy muy esporádico.
Yo al cabo del mes, como unas 90 veces. De estas unas 5-8 comidas son basura para mi. 

Sabiendo lo dicho: que es insano y esporádico, no pasa nada.

El problema viene cuando:
-Yo me tomo una coca cola, pq 1 de vez en cuando es buena (pues sí, será buena, pero no sana)
- Para desayunar a veces me como galletas digestive para ir mejor al baño. (pues no, coma usted un poco de frutos secos y ghee y verá que caga mejor que comiendo harinas y grasas trans)
- Yo me tomo un vaso de vino pq es bueno para el corazón. (pues no, el alcohol no ha demostrado ningun beneficio para el organismo humano. Al contrario. Cómase las uvas, tal cual, no en formato alcohol).

Hay un matiz, no cree?

---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 21:53 ----------




stockman dijo:


> Depende. Si te pasas el dia sentado en una silla de oficina luego lelgas a casa y te tumbas a ver la tele en el sofa, pues no, no necesitaras mas hidratos que los que gaste tu cerebro. Pero si a eso le sumas varias horas al dia de deporte a nivel competitivo necesitas una fuente de hidratos que no sea ni fruta ni verdura si no quieres rebentar de la cantidad que tendrias que comer de estos ultimos.
> 
> 
> 
> Todo lleva algo malo, pero la cosa es escoger lo menos malo.



Si haces mucho deporte, tu amigo es el arroz. Le quitas el almidón y es perfecto cuando haces mucho deporte.
Muchos NBA que se han quitado el azúcar (Lebron James, Kobe Bryant, Ray Allen, San Antonio Spurs, Lakers...), cuando hablan de sus pautas o bien cuando entrevistan a sus entrenadoes físicos comentan que para este tipo de deportista con tanto desgaste necesitan una fuente muy potente de hidratos: patatas y arroz.
Nada de harinas. El arroz una vez quitado el almindon el 100% lo digerimos bien.
La harina por mas que sea ecologica, sin gluten, integral o como queramos que sea, no la toleramos 100%.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Mar 2016)

Una pregunta

¿El almidón del arroz se quita lavándolo una vez que ya está cocido?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Mar 2016)

El matiz es que 90 ingestas al mes aplicando un cordon sanitario, deja la diversidad en jaque. Si los supuestos alimentos sanos resultan que no son tan sanos te pueden sobrecargar de metales, clembuteroles o dios sabe que mierdas nos encontraremos en el futuro. Si comer vegetales son muy sanos y mas si son crudos pero tambien son mucho menos digestivos. Todo tiene el yin y el yang quereis jugaroslo todo al 26 negro, pues fantastico pero yo prefiero repartir el riesgo.

Segun vosotros los celiacos deben superar todos los 100 años de vida, me da que no


----------



## Clavisto (24 Mar 2016)

Visto. Es antes de cocerlo.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Mar 2016)

Por motivos de actividad, usualmente, desayuno café con leche y unas 6 cucharadas soperas colmadas de avena. 

Me llevo unas nueces en una servilleta más una manzana para media mañana. 

No necesito más. Hambre = 0.

Hay días que tengo que hacer labores, de digamos "marketing", y me tengo que patear polígonos industriales, visitar clientes.. para esos días tengo diseñado un menú "especial". 

Por lo demás yo soy muy de comer legumbres y frutos secos pese a lo que se ha dicho en el hilo. Y no me va mal. De 84 kilos he pasado a 68 para mis 171 cm de altura. Estoy dos o tres kilitos de mi peso ideal. Vamos que tampoco me voy a preocupar mucho por ello.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Mar 2016)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> El matiz es que 90 ingestas al mes aplicando un cordon sanitario, deja la diversidad en jaque. Si los supuestos alimentos sanos resultan que no son tan sanos te pueden sobrecargar de metales, clembuteroles o dios sabe que mierdas nos encontraremos en el futuro. Si comer vegetales son muy sanos y mas si son crudos pero tambien son mucho menos digestivos. Todo tiene el yin y el yang quereis jugaroslo todo al 26 negro, pues fantastico pero yo prefiero repartir el riesgo.
> 
> Segun vosotros los celiacos deben superar todos los 100 años de vida, me da que no



Que yo no coma harinas o alcohol, no significa que no diversifique. Le aseguro que diversifico más que los que comesn cereales para desayunar + bocadillo para media mañana + pasta para comer y que no pasan de ahí.

Y simplemente es cuestión de minimizar el riesgo.
Para mi es mejor comer más pescado, aunque tenga una ínfima parte de metales que comer galletitas, donuts, coca colas, alcohol y harina, que aunque puedan ser productos muy distintos entre sí, tienen muchas cosas en común.

Pero es una opinión, claro.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Mar 2016)

Othon dijo:


> ¿Pregunto, que diferfencia hay entre consumir el aceite, de oliva virgen crudo que de una fritura?
> 
> ¿Tan malas son las patatas?
> 
> ¿Fritas en un buen aceite debería ser algo prohibido pues? No digo todos los dias, alguna vez.



Hay la misma diferencia que entre tú viendo un atardecer con tu pareja o tú escapando de un tío con una sierra eléctrica.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Mar 2016)

Othon dijo:


> Edito:
> 
> Por Que Se Descompone El Aceite? | Im Chef
> 
> Ok hay degradación, pero si no se reutiliza apenas, no debería ser tan malo, no?



Exacto... porque de vez en cuando frias algo no pasa nada. Yo jamas reutilizo el aceite, pero en realidad lo consumo crudo en grandes cantidades sobre todo.

Hay que tener buenos habitos pero tampoco volverse paranoico. No es lo mismo un bocata una vez al mes si sales con los amigos que pan en desayuno, comida y cena. No es lo mismo freir croquetas, San Jacobos o lomos empanados en todas las cenas, que freir bacaladillos un par de veces al mes. No es lo mismo tomarse dos vasos de leche al dia con azucar y colacao que un yogur con miel o un trozo de queso de vez en cuando. No es lo mismo... creo que ya lo habeis pillado.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Mar 2016)

Para freir algo con poquito aceite, mejor el ghee o el aceite de coco. No se oxidan cuando se fríen.


----------



## Freestate (25 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> 
> Lo pongo en este subforo aunque realmente no sea de consumo responsable, pero he visto varios temas que tratan este asunto, aunque sea tangencialmente, y he leído varias opiniones que me han parecido muy interesantes.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo haciendo dieta Atkins pase de 92 a 65 kilos en 2 años y de efectos rebotes las pelotas. Simplemente con quitar el pan y el azucar de mi dieta una vez alcanzados esos 65 me estabilice en 67 y de ahi no me movi en 3 años. Volvi a hincharme a pan y comer magdalenas y lacteos endulzados y otra vez para arriba. El cancer de la alimentacion es clarisimamente el azucar y los hidratos super refinados. Olvidaos del pan, el azucar,la pasta y el arroz como algo cotidiano y vereis. Y que nadie me salte con que asi no se puede comer nada, que hay edulcorantes de sobra para substituir el azucar, el pan se puede substituir por ensaladas en las comidas y las legumbres son mil veces mejor plato que el puto forraje de macarrones y arroz a la cubana.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Mar 2016)

Freestate dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo haciendo dieta Atkins pase de 92 a 65 kilos en 2 años y de efectos rebotes las pelotas. Simplemente con quitar el pan y el azucar de mi dieta una vez alcanzados esos 65 me estabilice en 67 y de ahi no me movi en 3 años. Volvi a hincharme a pan y comer magdalenas y lacteos endulzados y otra vez para arriba. El cancer de la alimentacion es clarisimamente el azucar y los hidratos super refinados. Olvidaos del pan, el azucar,la pasta y el arroz como algo cotidiano y vereis. Y que nadie me salte con que asi no se puede comer nada, que hay edulcorantes de sobra para substituir el azucar, el pan se puede substituir por ensaladas en las comidas y las legumbres son mil veces mejor plato que el puto forraje de macarrones y arroz a la cubana.



Ojo con las legumbres que tb dan picos de insulina, frutos secos crudos mejor que mejor, pero no el cacahuete que es una legumbre y por eso no te lo puedes comer sin cocerlo antes.


----------



## PATITOXXL (25 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ????
> Bueno, pues después de mi.puré de calabaza y de merluza guisada con pisto, me voy a hacer un zumo natural de fresas y algo de piña.:: no sé yo si es bueno, malo, o qué ::
> Por cierto el colacao ya ni lo pruebo, el cacao puro de La Plata está de muerte....qué vicio. Con el yogur una cucharada de cacao y una pizca de miel y está....:baba:
> No sé si tendrá que ver que últimamente estoy mas animada, duermo poco y tengo mucha más energía, con el tema de tomar bastante cacao puro.... Este paquete me va a durar cero coma.
> Este lunes tengo análisis de todas formas, a ver qué sale ::





Esto me interesa. ¿Con el yogur se disuelve bien el cacao? Porque la leche la tengo que calentar o no hay manera.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ese dato ya le hemos dicho que es muy poco significativo en si mismo. Lo unico que puede indicar es alguna pequeña inflamacion vaya Ud a saber originada porque.
> 
> Espero que lo de atiborrarse a huevos y mantequilla fuese unido a gran cantidad de brocoli, ensaladas y frutos secos.
> 
> ...



Si, por supuesto...aceite de oliva, ajo, cebollas,brócoli, calabaza, calabacín, puerros, berenjenas, tomate ,champiñones, acelgas, almendras, pistachos, nueces, papaya, aguacate, mango, pollo, conejo, queso de Burgos, Jamón Guijuelo, cacao puro desgrasado, miel, agua osmotizada en vez de leche, semillas calabaza, lino, chia, soja, requesón de cabra, quinoa, amaranto, bonito, salmón, sardinas, pulpo, langostinos, avena, etc..,


----------



## Zoidberg (25 Mar 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Esto me interesa. ¿Con el yogur se disuelve bien el cacao? Porque la leche la tengo que calentar o no hay manera.



Se disuelve (más bien se mezcla y se homogeneiza), pero no bien. Tiene la ventaja de que no forma grumos flotantes pero, como el yogur no "moja", el proceso es bastante laborioso y hay que menear la cuchara como un poseso.


----------



## autsaider (25 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Para freir algo con poquito aceite, mejor el ghee o el aceite de coco. No se oxidan cuando se fríen.



Lo de que el aceite de coco no se oxida lo he oido repetir 100 veces pero no he encontrado ninguna fuente que lo avale.

¿Alguno tiene algún estudio al respecto?


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Mar 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si, por supuesto...aceite de oliva, ajo, cebollas,brócoli, calabaza, calabacín, puerros, berenjenas, tomate ,champiñones, acelgas, almendras, pistachos, nueces, papaya, aguacate, mango, pollo, conejo, queso de Burgos, Jamón Guijuelo, cacao puro desgrasado, miel, agua osmotizada en vez de leche, semillas calabaza, lino, chia, soja, requesón de cabra, quinoa, amaranto, bonito, salmón, sardinas, pulpo, langostinos, avena, etc..,



Le voy a decir una tonteria pero elimine esos cereales y pseudocereales un par de meses de la lista y pruebe a hacerse otra analitica.

Como le he dicho ese colesterol ligeramente alto es sintoma de una inflamacion. Los alimentos sospechosos son los mismos siempre. Yo no puedo probar los lacteos y los cereales hay quien le sientan regular y otros directamente mal.

Por eso comenzar una paleo pura y luego ir introduciendo alimentos aclara bastante las cosas.

Si vamos huyendo de las harinas refinadas y seguimos consumiendo sus primos, teoricamente menos nocivos, a veces no se consigue el resultado deseado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Le voy a decir una tonteria pero elimine esos cereales y pseudocereales un par de meses de la lista y pruebe a hacerse otra analitica.
> 
> Como le he dicho ese colesterol ligeramente alto es sintoma de una inflamacion. Los alimentos sospechosos son los mismos siempre. Yo no puedo probar los lacteos y los cereales hay quien le sientan regular y otros directamente mal.
> 
> ...



¿ Quinoa, Amaranto y Avena son dañinos ?...ienso:


----------



## stockman (26 Mar 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Lo de que el aceite de coco no se oxida lo he oido repetir 100 veces pero no he encontrado ninguna fuente que lo avale.
> 
> ¿Alguno tiene algún estudio al respecto?



hay un estudio de la universidad de Leicester que lo dice. Cuestion de buscarlo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Mar 2016)

*Frutos secos*

Quisiera preguntar a los veteranos en este cambio de alimentación, cual es la cantidad ideal de frutos secos a consumir cada día?

Es mejor comerlos entre comidas o mezclados con el desayuno/comida/cena?

Sería buena idea utilizarlos como sustituto alimenticio a la hora de la cena? en que cantidad?


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Mar 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Quinoa, Amaranto y Avena son dañinos ?...ienso:



Simplementes son granos, pseudocereales o cereales con todos los problemas que eso conlleva. Vale que al no tener gluten son menos nocivos... o no. Depende de lo bien o mal que te sienten.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Mar 2016)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Quisiera preguntar a los veteranos en este cambio de alimentación, cual es la cantidad ideal de frutos secos a consumir cada día?
> 
> Es mejor comerlos entre comidas o mezclados con el desayuno/comida/cena?
> 
> Sería buena idea utilizarlos como sustituto alimenticio a la hora de la cena? en que cantidad?



Esa es la cuestión, que esto no es una dieta con cantidades y medidas en peso de cocina. Elimine usted los pseudoalimentos que hemos dicho y coma del resto todo lo que quiera. No se preocupe porque su cuerpo al salir del síndrome metabólico le dirá exactamente lo que quiere y necesita. Por ejemplo como se dé un atracón de nueces y almendras no espere tener hambre en mucho tiempo. No va a estar hambriento cada dos horas ni mucho menos, y habrá muchos días que llegue al hora habitual de la cena y diga joder si no tengo nada de hambre, eso es porque no necesita nada, así de simple.


----------



## autsaider (27 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> hay un estudio de la universidad de Leicester que lo dice. Cuestion de buscarlo.



Sin saber mucho de química, se me acaba de ocurrir que las grasas saturadas al tener enlaces simples son inmunes al oxígeno. Mientras que las grasas insaturadas al tener enlaces dobles las rompe el oxígeno. Y que por eso el aceite de coco es relativamente inmune al oxígeno (solo tiene un 8% de grasa insaturada).

¿Que opinais?


----------



## stockman (28 Mar 2016)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Quisiera preguntar a los veteranos en este cambio de alimentación, cual es la cantidad ideal de frutos secos a consumir cada día?
> 
> Es mejor comerlos entre comidas o mezclados con el desayuno/comida/cena?
> 
> Sería buena idea utilizarlos como sustituto alimenticio a la hora de la cena? en que cantidad?



yo he dejado de consumirlos porque no los digiero bien. Pero no creo que sean buena opcion para sustituir una comida. Yo los usaba como snack entre horas.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2016 at 16:26 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Sin saber mucho de química, se me acaba de ocurrir que las grasas saturadas al tener enlaces simples son inmunes al oxígeno. Mientras que las grasas insaturadas al tener enlaces dobles las rompe el oxígeno. Y que por eso el aceite de coco es relativamente inmune al oxígeno (solo tiene un 8% de grasa insaturada).
> 
> ¿Que opinais?



Lo que lei del informe era porque l tipo de grasas que lleva el aceite de coco son de cadena ma larga por lo tanto mas estables ante un aumento de temperatura.


----------



## guaxx (28 Mar 2016)

Comiendo como se habla aquí he bajado 10 kilos en 2 meses. Tengo 31 años, mido 1,81 y partía de 103,5kg y ahora estoy en 93,5kg. He pasado de comer muchas veces y estar con hambe todo el día y con tendencia a atracones a pasar a hacer dos comidas (una a las 13:00 y otra a las 20:00) y no pasar nada de hambre. Estas fiestas me he metido 12 horas de curro diarias en el bar y estoy mucho menos cansado y a última hora estaba mucho más despierto que el año pasado.

Mi pregunta es: considerando un peso ideal alrededor de los 80kgs y tras quitar lo más gordo, seguiré bajando peso o tengo que meter ejercicios de fuerza y aeróbicos? Tengo bastantes pesas en casa, banco y una buena bicicleta de spinning.


----------



## stockman (28 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Comiendo como se habla aquí he bajado 10 kilos en 2 meses. Tengo 31 años, mido 1,81 y partía de 103,5kg y ahora estoy en 93,5kg. He pasado de comer muchas veces y estar con hambe todo el día y con tendencia a atracones a pasar a hacer dos comidas (una a las 13:00 y otra a las 20:00) y no pasar nada de hambre. Estas fiestas me he metido 12 horas de curro diarias en el bar y estoy mucho menos cansado y a última hora estaba mucho más despierto que el año pasado.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: considerando un peso ideal alrededor de los 80kgs y tras quitar lo más gordo, seguiré bajando peso o tengo que meter ejercicios de fuerza y aeróbicos? Tengo bastantes pesas en casa, banco y una buena bicicleta de spinning.



Puede que sigas bajando, de todas formas hacer ejercicio te ayudara y es recomendable para la salud tambien.

Yo creo que si llevas 2 meses todavia puedes perder algo mas sin hacer ejercicio a no ser que seas una persona con bastante musculo de serie.


----------



## angek (29 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> Lo que lei del informe era porque l tipo de grasas que lleva el aceite de coco son de cadena ma larga por lo tanto mas estables ante un aumento de temperatura.



El coco tiene ácidos de cadena larga (la mayoría) y de cadena media (los más codiciados). 

Aunque fuera ácido butírico (cadena corta) seguirían siendo más aptos para evitar la oxidación que cualquier grasa insaturada, incluyendo el aceite de oliva (monoinsaturado)

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81cido_graso#.C3.81cidos_grasos_saturados_de_cadena_corta

Pero hay que considerar ciertos apartados. 

Uno es que el refinado de los aceites es directamente proporcional a la temperatura punto de humeo -https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoke_point- y está desvinculado de la guerra saturada-insaturada. 

De hecho, el aceite que parece soportar más temperatura antes de llegar al humeo es el de aguacate, con una altísima cantidad de grasa insaturada: 

Smoke Point of Oils | Baseline of Health

Dos lecturas aquí: 

-Los aceites más refinados son los que más altas temperaturas soportan antes de desnaturalizarse. 

-No parece haber una relación entre punto de humeo y saturación de la grasa


Otra historia para considerar es que las fuentes naturales son complejas y contienen varias cosas aparte de la grasa. La mantequilla, por ejemplo, contiene grasa saturada, grasa insaturada, grasa trans (Sí. No me confundo con la margarina), restos sólidos de leche, proteína, agua...

Si se va a aplicar una alta temperatura, la parte de la grasa saturada va a sufrir poco, pero la pequeña parte de restos sólidos, proteínas o grasa insaturada se puede desnaturalizar con más facilidad. 


No hay que pasar de mantra en mantra. La grasa saturada no es la panacea alimentaria que llevan diciendo ya 10 años los popes de los medios alternativos. 

Lo que parece recomendable es usar grasa saturada para calentar los alimentos sin llegar a altas temperaturas. Si se debe usar una temperatura alta, procurarse aceites refinados y abusar de la moderación.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Comiendo como se habla aquí he bajado 10 kilos en 2 meses. Tengo 31 años, mido 1,81 y partía de 103,5kg y ahora estoy en 93,5kg. He pasado de comer muchas veces y estar con hambe todo el día y con tendencia a atracones a pasar a hacer dos comidas (una a las 13:00 y otra a las 20:00) y no pasar nada de hambre. Estas fiestas me he metido 12 horas de curro diarias en el bar y estoy mucho menos cansado y a última hora estaba mucho más despierto que el año pasado.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: considerando un peso ideal alrededor de los 80kgs y tras quitar lo más gordo, seguiré bajando peso o tengo que meter ejercicios de fuerza y aeróbicos? Tengo bastantes pesas en casa, banco y una buena bicicleta de spinning.



Unas preguntas:

-¿Habías intentado adelgazar antes de otra manera? ¿Cuál? ¿A qué achacas el fracaso?

-¿Qué opinas ahora de la recomendación oficial de comer cinco veces al día "para no pasar hambre"?

-¿En algún momento has contado calorías? ¿Crees que comes más, menos, o igual cantidad de calorías que antes? En caso de que sean menos, ¿crees que son suficientes "menos" como para explicar la rápida pérdida de peso?

-¿Has notado que duermes menos y descansas más (menor sensación de sueño) y/o mejor humor y carácter más optimista?

Es por sano "interés científico".

Un saludo


----------



## Clavisto (29 Mar 2016)

¿Entonces como es recomendable comer el coco? ¿al natural o en su aceite? ¿tan bueno es? según lo que contéis empiezo a consumirlo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Entonces como es recomendable comer el coco? ¿al natural o en su aceite? ¿tan bueno es? según lo que contéis empiezo a consumirlo.



Yo suelo desayunar un café largo con leche de coco, a veces endulzado con estevia pura, a veces ni eso, y un huevo duro ecológico. Y me olvido del hambre, hay días que durante todo el día estoy sin apetito.


----------



## guaxx (29 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Unas preguntas:
> 
> -¿Habías intentado adelgazar antes de otra manera? ¿Cuál? ¿A qué achacas el fracaso?
> 
> ...



Ahí van las respuestas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Ahí van las respuestas.



Muchas gracias, coincide con lo que he notado yo, punto por punto.

Ahora sólo falta que los endocrinos nos lean y hagan algo ienso:

A ver si se caen del guindo de una puta vez ya ienso:


----------



## montella (29 Mar 2016)

4-Duermo muchisimo menos pero estoy mas descansado.Pero lo q me jode es q no duermo de un tiron y me desvelo 3-4 veces por noche sin hambre pero es quiza el unico efecto adverso q noto despues de perder peso.Y no se pq.Aparte noto como q meo mas bebiendo lo mismo tambien de noche


----------



## angek (29 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Entonces como es recomendable comer el coco? ¿al natural o en su aceite? ¿tan bueno es? según lo que contéis empiezo a consumirlo.



El coco natural tiene, aparte de grasa, fibra y agua de coco. 

El agua de coco contiene una combinación de minerales interesante y, desgraciadamente, un huevo de azúcar. 

La grasa de coco virgen tiene enormes propiedades y se suele usar mucho para conservar, freír y asuntos de cosmética. 

Creo que es sensato decir que ambos formatos, coco entero y grasa, es la mejor forma de disfrutarlo. 

Eso sí, pelar el coco y dejarlo listo para comer es un cogniazo importante.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (29 Mar 2016)

¿Es algo mejor la semola? cus cus, tabule... etc.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Mar 2016)

montella dijo:


> 4-Duermo muchisimo menos pero estoy mas descansado.Pero lo q me jode es q no duermo de un tiron y me desvelo 3-4 veces por noche sin hambre pero es quiza el unico efecto adverso q noto despues de perder peso.Y no se pq.Aparte noto como q meo mas bebiendo lo mismo tambien de noche



Qué curioso. Yo he notado síntomas parecidos algunos días que he restringido hidratos de carbono hasta dieta casi cetogénica. Mear más y energía hasta casi intranquilidad, y nada de sueño... ienso:


----------



## kron-ragnarok (29 Mar 2016)

Buenas tardes chicos.

Llevo leyendo el post hace un mes, pero tengo una duda.

¿Es normal que la leche desnatada lleve 11,8 gramos de azucar por 250ml?

¿Cuanto es la recomendacion diaria para azucar?

Un saludo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Mar 2016)

Las Grasas Saturadas Ayudan a Calmar su Apetito


----------



## stockman (29 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo suelo desayunar un café largo con leche de coco, a veces endulzado con estevia pura, a veces ni eso, y un huevo duro ecológico. Y me olvido del hambre, hay días que durante todo el día estoy sin apetito.



donde compras la leche de coco? muy cara?


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Mar 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas tardes chicos.
> 
> Llevo leyendo el post hace un mes, pero tengo una duda.
> 
> ...



Es normal porque se refieren a la lactosa que es el azucar de la leche formada por glucosa y galactosa.

Segun etiquetados se menciona como hidrato de carbono o como azucares.

Como puedes leer en el titulo del hilo aqui se aboga por reducirlo al minimo. La lactosa es un azucar de absorcion rapida ademas de tener otros problemas añadidos.

Los unicos azucares saludables son los contenidos en la fruta en forma de fructosa, y estos sin pasarse. Quiza un poco de miel que tambien esta en forma de fructosa.

La teoria que aqui manejamos, es que si se eliminan todos los azucares de la dieta y las harinas refinadas (que es casi lo mismo) se adelgaza sin ningun esfuerzo.

Una vez perdido el peso sobrante de nuevo la fruta es tu amiga, y ya no hay problema aunque se abuse un poco de ella.

En conclusion para adelgazar azucares cero, salvo cantidades moderadas de fruta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> donde compras la leche de coco? muy cara?



En el consum, 1,99€, pero no bebes ni de lejos la cantidad que de la otra, yo sólo la tomo por la mañana con el café.


----------



## montella (30 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Qué curioso. Yo he notado síntomas parecidos algunos días que he restringido hidratos de carbono hasta dieta casi cetogénica. Mear más y energía hasta casi intranquilidad, y nada de sueño... ienso:




A mi me gustaria si alguien puede ayudarme soy una persona que ha perdido mas de 100 kilos no siguiendo la dieta q exponeis a nivel estricto pero evidentemente ajustandome bastante pq realmente es la bse de adelgazar.Digamos q soy un experto en dietas pq las probe todas y he experimentado con mi cuerpo practicamente todo como comprendereis....

La unica "secuela" q me ha quedado es la del sueño es decir ahora con una dieta normocalorica en la q ceno pues alrededor de 400 kcal o algo menos mi sueño es muy ligero, escaso y me lleva a levantarme 3-4 veces a la noche pero sin hambre simplemente me desvelo pq si pq tampoco me levanto cansado pero es desagradable levantarse por la noche 3-4 veces y mear a veces hasta sin ganas supongo q es un acto reflejo del desvelo.

Por el contrario si hago una cena de 800 kcal o mas (lo cual me desajusta la normocalorica y la distribucion a lo largo del dia) duermo del tiron y largo.Hoy mismo he hecho la prueba y de nuevo se ha cumplido,Da igual la combinacion de alimentos de la cena he probado todas las combinaciones.Al final para dormir del tiron solo con un volumen calorico alto mi sueño es seguido y profundo y ni me levanto a orinar.

¿Algun consejo?.

Mi sensacion es q me levanto por el hambre pero sin hambre pq no pico nada en esos desvelos ni tengo apetito y tampoco me levanto cansado por la mañana cuando ya me levanto definitivamente.Vamos q es mas el fastidio de desvelarse 3-4 veces a la noche q otra secuela y me da sensacion q solo depende del aporte calorico de la cena.....no entiendo nada.Lo unico q se me ocurre es reducir calorias en desayuno y comida para dejar hueco para una cena a lo bestia....


----------



## Andrespp (30 Mar 2016)

montella dijo:


> .Al final para dormir del tiron solo con un volumen calorico alto mi sueño es seguido y profundo y ni me levanto a orinar.
> 
> ¿Algun consejo?.
> 
> Mi sensacion es q me levanto por el hambre pero sin hambre pq no pico nada en esos desvelos ni tengo apetito y tampoco me levanto cansado por la mañana cuando ya me levanto definitivamente.Vamos q es mas el fastidio de desvelarse 3-4 veces a la noche q otra secuela y me da sensacion q solo depende del aporte calorico de la cena.....no entiendo nada.Lo unico q se me ocurre es reducir calorias en desayuno y comida para dejar hueco para una cena a lo bestia....



Quiza podrias probar con algun elemento saciante tipo "garcinia cambogia". Son unas pastillas que te las tomas y parece que te has comido un pavo con las plumas y todo.


----------



## Vilkes (30 Mar 2016)

Hola llevo 10 días con esta nueva manera de alimentarme. Es pronto para sacar conclusiones y sobretodo porque aún no he podido coger una "rutina" y estoy aprendiendo qué comidas hacer, qué alimentos tomar, qué cantidades, cuánto tiempo me lleva preparar según qué cosas, pero las primeras sensaciones no son malas.
A veces me siento un poco culpable de las comidas que me pego. por ejemplo esta mañana: un par de trozos de panceta con un huevo revuelto (todo cocinado sin aceite) y un trozo de queso curado de oveja y un café solo sin azúcar ni nada. Este desayuno sigue la máxima de 0 azúcar y 0 harináceos, pero en serio que con esto a la larga se adelgaza??


----------



## Andrespp (30 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola llevo 10 días con esta nueva manera de alimentarme. Es pronto para sacar conclusiones y sobretodo porque aún no he podido coger una "rutina" y estoy aprendiendo qué comidas hacer, qué alimentos tomar, qué cantidades, cuánto tiempo me lleva preparar según qué cosas, pero las primeras sensaciones no son malas.
> A veces me siento un poco culpable de las comidas que me pego. por ejemplo esta mañana: un par de trozos de panceta con un huevo revuelto (todo cocinado sin aceite) y un trozo de queso curado de oveja y un café solo sin azúcar ni nada. Este desayuno sigue la máxima de 0 azúcar y 0 harináceos, pero en serio que con esto a la larga se adelgaza??



con dietas bajas en carbohidratos se pierde si o si. 

Sin embargo, el queso debe ser evitado en lo possible, ralentiza mucho la perdida de peso.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola llevo 10 días con esta nueva manera de alimentarme. Es pronto para sacar conclusiones y sobretodo porque aún no he podido coger una "rutina" y estoy aprendiendo qué comidas hacer, qué alimentos tomar, qué cantidades, cuánto tiempo me lleva preparar según qué cosas, pero las primeras sensaciones no son malas.
> A veces me siento un poco culpable de las comidas que me pego. por ejemplo esta mañana: un par de trozos de panceta con un huevo revuelto (todo cocinado sin aceite) y un trozo de queso curado de oveja y un café solo sin azúcar ni nada. Este desayuno sigue la máxima de 0 azúcar y 0 harináceos, *pero en serio que con esto a la larga se adelgaza?*?



A la larga no, a la corta y forever and ever, en caso de que no vuelvas a comer como un oficialisto.

Lo del queso tienes que mirar que sea con leche cruda.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola llevo 10 días con esta nueva manera de alimentarme. Es pronto para sacar conclusiones y sobretodo porque aún no he podido coger una "rutina" y estoy aprendiendo qué comidas hacer, qué alimentos tomar, qué cantidades, cuánto tiempo me lleva preparar según qué cosas, pero las primeras sensaciones no son malas.
> A veces me siento un poco culpable de las comidas que me pego. por ejemplo esta mañana: un par de trozos de panceta con un huevo revuelto (todo cocinado sin aceite) y un trozo de queso curado de oveja y un café solo sin azúcar ni nada. Este desayuno sigue la máxima de 0 azúcar y 0 harináceos, pero en serio que con esto a la larga se adelgaza??



Como desayuno esta muy bien, pero tampoco es necesario que racanees con el aceite. Para cuajar los huevos no te cortes. Esto consiste en consumir toda la grasa de calidad que puedas.

El resto de las comidas no te olvides de acompañarlas de verdura y los otros hidratos de calidad (boniato, calabaza, zanahorias, chirivias...) y algo de fruta (Un par de piezas al dia).

Son muchas paginas de hilo no caigais en el error de hacer una dieta proteinica, que si adelgaza igual o mas rapido pero tendriais carencias.

Edit: Una ultima cosa. Sobre todo al principio ni se te ocurra comer poco. Toma grasa en cantidad aceite de oliva crudo en todo, aceitunas, aguacates, frutos secos. Si te quedas con hambre te quedaras a mitad de camino. Cuando veas que comiendo mucho pierdes peso te dara confianza para seguir.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola llevo 10 días con esta nueva manera de alimentarme. Es pronto para sacar conclusiones y sobretodo porque aún no he podido coger una "rutina" y estoy aprendiendo qué comidas hacer, qué alimentos tomar, qué cantidades, cuánto tiempo me lleva preparar según qué cosas, pero las primeras sensaciones no son malas.
> A veces me siento un poco culpable de las comidas que me pego. por ejemplo esta mañana: un par de trozos de panceta con un huevo revuelto (todo cocinado sin aceite) y un trozo de queso curado de oveja y un café solo sin azúcar ni nada. Este desayuno sigue la máxima de 0 azúcar y 0 harináceos, pero en serio que con esto a la larga se adelgaza??



Pues quítate de la cabeza esa "culpabilidad". Yo no sé si te funcionará, pero por aquí mucha gente ha hablado de sus buenos resultados, y nadie de los malos. Eso sí, yo metería verduras para acompañar siempre, (que es lo que hago yo). Por lo demás, no te quedes con hambre.

Por favor ve informando de tus progresos (o de la falta de ellos) porque me interesan mucho los testimonios de la gente que prueba esto.


----------



## SofoR (30 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> A la larga no, a la corta y forever and ever, en caso de que no vuelvas a comer como un oficialisto.
> 
> Lo del queso tienes que mirar que sea con leche cruda.



Cómo es eso de mirar que el queso sea con leche cruda?
Me puedes poner un ejemplo de queso? Marca o tipo...


----------



## Jorkomboi (30 Mar 2016)

SofoR dijo:


> Cómo es eso de mirar que el queso sea con leche cruda?
> Me puedes poner un ejemplo de queso? Marca o tipo...



Mira los ingredientes, si pone leche pasteurizada es que no usa leche cruda.


----------



## angek (30 Mar 2016)

SofoR dijo:


> Cómo es eso de mirar que el queso sea con leche cruda?
> Me puedes poner un ejemplo de queso? Marca o tipo...





Jorkomboi dijo:


> Mira los ingredientes, si pone leche pasteurizada es que no usa leche cruda.



Otra pista: No suele haber quesos de cruda que no sean curados de cualquier animal, ni de vaca en general. 

Lógico, al considerar la normativa sanitaria. La forma de "pasteurizar" el producto es vía curación y la leche de vaca, aunque grasa, tiene una cadena de producción mucho más extensa. Piensen en si hay mantequilla de cabra u oveja. 

Por lo que se me antoja a mí que se designa a las leches de cabra, oveja y tal para quesos muy curados (por sus cualidades organolépticas que, dicen, "maduran" al curarse) y, si acaso yogures. 

Mientras que la de vaca se usa para cualquier producto lácteo. Digo yo que por el sistema de producción tan avanzado que tendrá. Imagino que la leche de vaca se pasteuriza muy cerca del ordeñe y será complicao para los ganaderos separar una poca para queso. Aparte de que no creo que tenga tanto éxito como los otros.

En España tenemos la suerte de disfrutar de procedimientos tradicionales para los quesos curados y que nuestro paladar aún los valore. Esto hace que haya demanda de estos productos. Es por ello que muchos quesos curado de oveja comerciales son de leche cruda y es fácil encontrarlos. 

Edit: Me viene a la cabeza, por ejemplo, el queso curado del Mercadona. Éste:


----------



## kron-ragnarok (30 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es normal porque se refieren a la lactosa que es el azucar de la leche formada por glucosa y galactosa.
> 
> Segun etiquetados se menciona como hidrato de carbono o como azucares.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info.

Leyendo el hilo, vi el tema de azucares, aparte de varios documentales por netflix y un reportaje que echaron el otro dia en la sexta, y vi que mi problema puedan ser los azucares.

El tema que sigo una dieta del medico de cabecera, que me manda 3 vasos de leche al dia(Desayuno, merienda y antes de acostarse), pero veo que es bastante azucar lo que me tomo, solo en leche.

Estoy en 128,5kg(engorde 1 kg desde el lunes que me pese), y la verdad, no se si esa dieta es idonea(1.500Calorias), aunque el 26 voy al endocrino, a ver que me dice, ya que anualmente tengo que controlarme la vesicula, ya que en principio parece que me encontraron algo, pero llevo 3 años, que por el sobrepeso, no me pueden hacer la ecografia en condiciones.

Habia pensado, que desde el 1 al 25, comer 3 veces al dia ensaladas tipo 4 estciones, aliñadas segun(Atun en bote, palitos de cangrejo, esparragos,...), aparte de fruta, pero no se si es meterme demasiada tralla al cuerpo.

¿Que os parece a vosotros?

Un saludo.


----------



## Rauxa (30 Mar 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Leyendo el hilo, vi el tema de azucares, aparte de varios documentales por netflix y un reportaje que echaron el otro dia en la sexta, y vi que mi problema puedan ser los azucares.
> 
> ...



Si no he entendido mal, tu médico te dice:
-Que bebas 3 vasos de leche al día
- Te hace una dieta de 1500 calorías.

O sea, pesas casi 130 kgs y te dice que comas 1500 calorías....
Si realmente comes 1500 calorías (aunque sean de mierdas), adelgazas sí o sí. Ahora bien, de forma totalmente insana (bajando tu metabolismo y con un efecto rebote posterior que te llevará a los 140 kgs en un santiamén).
Y la leche, como si no hubiera tipos de leche...con lactosa, sin lactosa, leche-agua, entera, semi...

Tantas ensaladas y fruta me da a mi que no será lo mejor.

Hay casos como el tuyo, que se escapan un poco de la paleo 100% puesto que aquí no hay un ligero sobrepeso e irte de un extremo a otro, será difícil.

Yo aquí no te diría de hacer pocas comidas. 
Mejor 5 comidas al día, pero igualmente basándose en el grupo de alimentos paleo:
- carnes, pescados
- frutas, verduras
- huevos, frutos secos.

Frutas: 1 al día. (así vamos recortando azúcar)
Verduras: en ppio sin problema. Cada dia. En su mayor parte es agua.
Intenta realizar alguna comida sólo de protes y grasas.
Aumenta grasas: coco, olivas, aceite oliva, aguacates


----------



## Vigilante (30 Mar 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Leyendo el hilo, vi el tema de azucares, aparte de varios documentales por netflix y un reportaje que echaron el otro dia en la sexta, y vi que mi problema puedan ser los azucares.
> 
> ...



Cambia de médico


----------



## kron-ragnarok (30 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal, tu médico te dice:
> -Que bebas 3 vasos de leche al día
> - Te hace una dieta de 1500 calorías.
> 
> ...



Normalmente no la realizo, ya que ando casapapi, tiendo a comer lo que ellos, y son demasiado tradicionales(Fabadas, lentejas, mollejas de vez en cuando,... Vamos, menos caza y aceitunas o cosas con vinagre concentrado, como casi de todo)
Aunque en los ultimos meses me estoy planteando de irme de alquiler, aunque sea una temporada, fuera de casa, para ser yo el que controle lo que come.

Ya desde finales de año deje la cocacola(De pequeño me llegaba a tomar 2 botellas de 2L) y las golosinas.

Llevo 2 semanas que deje los cafes preparados que venden en los super.

Aunque la verdad que no es facil, ya que entre que mi trabajo es muy sedentario(Vigilante de seguridad, pero en una finca, nada de supermercado o similares, 10-12 horas practicamente sentado, menos las rondas en patrulla.), y que apenas me muevo y es bastante aburrido, al no realizar esfuerzo fisico de ningun tipo, me da muchas veces la "gula" XD

Ya estuve en su dia que baje de 120 a 88, para las pruebas de vigilante, pero hice el efecto rebote en 3 años(De 88 a 110), y ahora me cuesta horrores bajar de peso.

Y tampoco con mi peso puedo hacer footing o similar, ya que las rodillas me las cargo literalmente.

La leche pillamos en casa del dia, por ser desnatada, aunque aqui no se cual seria mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Mar 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Normalmente no la realizo, ya que ando casapapi, tiendo a comer lo que ellos, y son demasiado tradicionales(Fabadas, lentejas, mollejas de vez en cuando,... Vamos, menos caza y aceitunas o cosas con vinagre concentrado, como casi de todo)
> Aunque en los ultimos meses me estoy planteando de irme de alquiler, aunque sea una temporada, fuera de casa, para ser yo el que controle lo que come.
> 
> Ya desde finales de año deje la cocacola(De pequeño me llegaba a tomar 2 botellas de 2L) y las golosinas.
> ...



Prueba a estar dos semanas a cero azúcar y cero harinas y a ver qué pasa.

Pero cero es cero.

Ánimo.


----------



## Qui (30 Mar 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Normalmente no la realizo, ya que ando casapapi, tiendo a comer lo que ellos, y son demasiado tradicionales(Fabadas, lentejas, mollejas de vez en cuando,... Vamos, menos caza y aceitunas o cosas con vinagre concentrado, como casi de todo)
> Aunque en los ultimos meses me estoy planteando de irme de alquiler, aunque sea una temporada, fuera de casa, para ser yo el que controle lo que come.
> 
> Ya desde finales de año deje la cocacola(De pequeño me llegaba a tomar 2 botellas de 2L) y las golosinas.
> ...



Lee el hilo desde el principio y verás lo que puedes comer. Haz caso y te quedarás boquiabierto.
Lleva al trabajo frutos secos y pasas por si te entra la gusa que eso será sólo una o dos semanas. Si en tu casa hacen comida tradicional y no tomais procesados seguramente solo con tener cuidado de no comer harinas y azúcar te irás a tu peso más rápido que lento.


----------



## Indignado (30 Mar 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Leyendo el hilo, vi el tema de azucares, aparte de varios documentales por netflix y un reportaje que echaron el otro dia en la sexta, y vi que mi problema puedan ser los azucares.
> 
> ...



Me parece que este tipo de dietas en teoría son efectivas (el tema de la leche no entro a discutirlo) , pero a la práctica es muy difícil que una persona con sobrepeso consuma solo 1500 Calorias durante un tiempo prolongado ; por eso suelen acabar con efecto rebote


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Mar 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal, tu médico te dice:
> -Que bebas 3 vasos de leche al día
> - Te hace una dieta de 1500 calorías.
> 
> ...



La virgen santa este es un ejemplo de libro de todo lo que puede hacer mal un medico. Sigo leyendo que me he quedado ojiplatico.

Un individuo de 128 kilos tiene unas necesidades vasales aproximadas (segun la teoria oficial) de unas 2.500 cal.

Lo pones con 1.500 con tres vasos de leche (buen pico de insulina en cada uno) y si es capaz de acabar la dieta es pasando un hambre atroz y dejandose buena parte de la masa muscular por el camino.

Como puntualizacion a lo comentado por el amigo Rauxa, te comento que con ese sobrepeso no necesita nada especial, como lo de las cinco comidas, con tres va que se mata, siguiendo el resto de principios que le has marcado.

Lo he visto con gente de 110-120 y se acostumbran exactamente igual. Una semana de transicion sin azucares y el hambre ansiosa desaparece. En tres comidas que coma lo que le de la gana y el primer mes con llevar algo encima tipo almendras o higos secos va sobrado y no pasara hambre. Lo de las cinco comidas si me dices que durante un poco de tiempo un mes a lo sumo te digo que bien, pero en general comer tantas veces obstaculiza la transicion al metabolismo de oxidacion de grasas.

Yo partia de 103 y fui directo a dos comidas y desayuno ligero (un cafe) y no me costo nada.


----------



## MAUSER (30 Mar 2016)

angek dijo:


> Otra pista: No suele haber quesos de cruda que no sean curados de cualquier animal, ni de vaca en general.
> 
> Lógico, al considerar la normativa sanitaria. La forma de "pasteurizar" el producto es vía curación y la leche de vaca, aunque grasa, tiene una cadena de producción mucho más extensa. Piensen en si hay mantequilla de cabra u oveja.
> 
> ...




Me parece que ese queso con tantos aditivos no debe de ser muy sano. Mejor un queso entero, sin empezar, porque cuando los venden en porciones les añaden mucha mierda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> A la larga no, a la corta y forever and ever, en caso de que no vuelvas a comer como un oficialisto.
> 
> Lo del queso tienes que mirar que sea con leche cruda.



Efectivamente, mira siempre la etiqueta, yo siempre compro curado de oveja hecho con cuajo de leche cruda, y fermento lácteo por supuesto, que es lo que suprime la lactosa.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2016 at 21:11 ----------




kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Leyendo el hilo, vi el tema de azucares, aparte de varios documentales por netflix y un reportaje que echaron el otro dia en la sexta, y vi que mi problema puedan ser los azucares.
> 
> ...



Léase Sin trigo, gracias, de William Davis, imprescindible para asimilar mentalmente todo lo que le decimos, y manda a la mierda al médico de cabecera que le manda tres vasos de leche diarios, pero qué barbaridad, ese es su peor enemigo!


----------



## Vilkes (30 Mar 2016)

Hola a todos,

Quería saber vuestras opiniones sobre estos dos productos (teniendo claro que si uno dispone de tiempo es mejor hacer un guacamole casero natural y comprar las verduras en la verdulería y hacérselas "a mano").

Hay ejemplos muy evidentes como el caso de los zumos, en los que los zumo de tetrabrick poco tienen que ver con un zumo casero. Pero en el caso de estos dos productos. Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quería saber vuestras opiniones sobre estos dos productos (teniendo claro que si uno dispone de tiempo es mejor hacer un guacamole casero natural y comprar las verduras en la verdulería y hacérselas "a mano").
> 
> Hay ejemplos muy evidentes como el caso de los zumos, en los que los zumo de tetrabrick poco tienen que ver con un zumo casero. Pero en el caso de estos dos productos. Cómo lo veis?



Tal cual los ha comprado abra el cubo de la basura y échelos. Como dice usted dedíquele tiempo y hágaselo usted mismo, el guacamole que pone es un chute de azúcar impresionante, quizás para alguna ocasión una vez al mes y ni eso, pruebe a hacérselo usted mismo y sin azúcar, que cuando la ponen es para esconder otras carencias del producto original que se han dejado por el camino, a saber. Y lo otro sin comentarios, basura que quiere pasar por algo bueno.


----------



## Vilkes (30 Mar 2016)

:´´´´´(


----------



## Dreke (30 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tal cual los ha comprado abra el cubo de la basura y échelos. Como dice usted dedíquele tiempo y hágaselo usted mismo, el guacamole que pone es un chute de azúcar impresionante, quizás para alguna ocasión una vez al mes y ni eso, pruebe a hacérselo usted mismo y sin azúcar, que cuando la ponen es para esconder otras carencias del producto original que se han dejado por el camino, a saber. Y lo otro sin comentarios, basura que quiere pasar por algo bueno.



Hombre, tanto como un chute de azúcar impresionante, no lo veo.
El bote entero, que te puede durar días tiene 9,5 gramos de azúcar. No discuto que sea mucho mejor el guacamole natural.
Lo de las verduras si lo veo una barbaridad, porque además te pueden comer la bolsa entera de una sentada.


----------



## Johnny Drama (30 Mar 2016)

Y esto?



En teoría es solo brócoli sin mas ingredientes. Al microondas y listo.

Lo venden en Aldi 

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Vilkes (30 Mar 2016)

Las verduras? Pues en ingredientes pone cebolla, berenjena, calabacín y pimiento. Y eso sí, aceite de girasol. No parece tan malo, no?


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tal cual los ha comprado abra el cubo de la basura y échelos. Como dice usted dedíquele tiempo y hágaselo usted mismo, el guacamole que pone es un chute de azúcar impresionante, quizás para alguna ocasión una vez al mes y ni eso, pruebe a hacérselo usted mismo y sin azúcar, que cuando la ponen es para esconder otras carencias del producto original que se han dejado por el camino, a saber. Y lo otro sin comentarios, basura que quiere pasar por algo bueno.



No seas tan duro con el muchacho jeje.

El guacamole esta claro que no. En cuanto leo que tiene azucar en la composicion la hemos cagao. Y me pregunto para que mierda necesita un guacamole azucar??

Las verduras asadas a priori salvo por el aceite de girasol que tampoco hay que demonizarlo, es verdura asada y congelada. Para un dia puntual no esta mal del todo.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2016 at 22:07 ----------




Johnny Drama dijo:


> Y esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo lo que sea congelado sin mas no tiene problema. Desconozco cuanto se pierde de vitaminas y tal, siempre sera mejor fresco, pero un buen congelado no tiene nada perjudicial.


----------



## stockman (30 Mar 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Me parece que ese queso con tantos aditivos no debe de ser muy sano. Mejor un queso entero, sin empezar, porque cuando los venden en porciones les añaden mucha mierda.



yo suelo comprar o ese o el curado de oveja y no llevan aditivos, solo la corteza.


----------



## Johnny Drama (30 Mar 2016)

stockman dijo:


> yo suelo comprar o ese o el curado de oveja y no llevan aditivos, solo la corteza.





Yo he comprado el que ha puesto el compañero, que parece que, salvo la corteza, no hay mayor problema.








Eso si, la gran mayoría llevaba leche pasteurizada...


----------



## Vilkes (30 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No seas tan duro con el muchacho jeje.
> 
> El guacamole esta claro que no. En cuanto leo que tiene azucar en la composicion la hemos cagao. Y me pregunto para que mierda necesita un guacamole azucar??
> 
> Las verduras asadas a priori salvo por el aceite de girasol que tampoco hay que demonizarlo, es verdura asada y congelada. Para un dia puntual no esta mal del todo.



Gracias. Me ha salvado usted la cena


----------



## zypion (30 Mar 2016)

Hola, os cuento la evolución de mi peso:

Mido 177 cm, el año pasado por estas fechas pesaba 106 kgs. comencé una dieta de restricción calórica y también empecé a realizar ejercicio aeróbico en una vieja bici estática. La sensación de hambre era constante y veía que, como me había sucedido en otras ocasiones, no podría mantener esa dieta por mucho tiempoy volvería a recuperar peso y a añadirlo a causa del efecto rebote.

A mediados de julio de 2015 decidí abandonar la restricción calórica y eliminar azúcar y harinas en mi dieta, aunque sin ser muy estricto con éstas últimas y ahora peso 86 kgs.

Os dejo una imagen de la gráfica de mi peso, desde que empecé con la eliminación de azúcar y harina, en intervalo diario. La línea azul marca los pesos de cada día por la mañana, la línea roja marca la media móvil de los diez días anteriores.







El resultado para mí es más que satisfactorio, me encuentro más activo, con más energía, más animado y veo que puedo mantener esta dieta el resto de mi vida sin problemas de hambre ni ansiedad. También pienso que llevando más a rajatabla la exclusión de harinas y retomando el ejercicio que abandoné en noviembre puedo llegar a adelgazar aún más.

Mi objetivo es alcanzar los 80 kgs en septiembre. Ya os contaré cuando llegue el momento.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Mar 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Las verduras? Pues en ingredientes pone cebolla, berenjena, calabacín y pimiento. Y eso sí, aceite de girasol. No parece tan malo, no?



Huya del aceite de girasol como de la peste, es un consejo.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2016 at 00:52 ----------




Johnny Drama dijo:


> Yo he comprado el que ha puesto el compañero, que parece que, salvo la corteza, no hay mayor problema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De vez en cuando viajo a Palencia y compro el queso La Serna, directamente en la fábrica, donde ves a las ovejas por allí, creo que tb puedes comprar por internet. Es de lo mejor que conozco.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2016 at 01:00 ----------

Mi cena de hoy:
- Ensalada atún (al natural) con tomate y lechuga y aceíte de Oliva virgen extra al ajo.
- espárragos silvestres (recogidos por mí mismo) hechos en una sartén con aceíte de coco virgen extra y revueltos con dos huevos ecológicos (de los del 0 delante de la numeración)
- de postre unas 4 fresas

Lo he cenado a las nueve y ahora mismo estoy que si veo comida vomito del hartazgo que tengo, conforme me comía el revuelto (regustillo a coco que me gusta) me iba dando cuenta de que mi cuerpo se estaba colmatando. Incluso me siento pesado, si hubiera incluido pan en la comida ahora mismo estoy seguro de que tendría hambre.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (31 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Huya del aceite de girasol como de la peste, es un consejo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-mar-2016 at 00:52 ----------
> 
> ...



A unos 50 kms. de La Serna, dirección Burgos, puede comprar en Sasamón el Don Pepito, Peña Amaya o Señorío de Amaya. Señores quesos, que son los que gastamos en la cuadrilla.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Mar 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> A unos 50 kms. de La Serna, dirección Burgos, puede comprar en Sasamón el Don Pepito, Peña Amaya o Señorío de Amaya. Señores quesos, que son los que gastamos en la cuadrilla.



Tomo nota amigo!


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Huya del aceite de girasol como de la peste, es un consejo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-mar-2016 at 00:52 ----------
> 
> ...



A ver que el virgen de oliva es infinitamente mejor totalmente de acuerdo, pero no seamos asustaviejas.

El aceite de girasol en esencia no es malo:
Técnicamente se trata de un conjunto de grasas insaturadas, cardiosaludables (posee cantidades moderadas de ácido oleico comparado con el aceite de oliva), y fuente abundante de vitamina E, se considera también un potente antioxidante.

El problema es que se extrae por medios quimicos y elevando su temperatura. Eso evidentemente produce alguna degradacion. Que a la larga segun la calidad de la extraccion puede causar algun problema si se consumiese de forma habitual, seguramente. Ademas es poco estable al usarlo en frituras, osea mas degradacion.

En conclusion, siempre que se pueda de oliva. En un caso puntual miro la etiqueta y pillo antes de girasol que de palma o soja o cualquier otra mierda.

Esto es comparable a que si sales te comas un bocata de uvas a peras y no te va a hacer ni bien ni mal.

Evidentemente al caso que nos ocupa no va a afectar al tema del peso, como cualquier aceite no profuce picos de insulina.

Dicho esto donde este el de oliva que se quite cualquier otro.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Mar 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver que el virgen de oliva es infinitamente mejor totalmente de acuerdo, pero no seamos asustaviejas.
> 
> El aceite de girasol en esencia no es malo:
> Técnicamente se trata de un conjunto de grasas insaturadas, cardiosaludables (posee cantidades moderadas de ácido oleico comparado con el aceite de oliva), y fuente abundante de vitamina E, se considera también un potente antioxidante.
> ...



El problema es ese que no se extrae únicamente por medios mecánicos y fríos como el de oliva, por lo que puede pierde mucho muchísimo frente a Oliva o coco.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (31 Mar 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tal cual los ha comprado abra el cubo de la basura y échelos. Como dice usted dedíquele tiempo y hágaselo usted mismo, el guacamole que pone es un chute de azúcar impresionante, quizás para alguna ocasión una vez al mes y ni eso, pruebe a hacérselo usted mismo y sin azúcar, que cuando la ponen es para esconder otras carencias del producto original que se han dejado por el camino, a saber. Y lo otro sin comentarios, basura que quiere pasar por algo bueno.



¿El salteado ese qué tiene de malo??:ouch: Yo nunca lo compro pero vamos, los ingredientes no son malos, lo único que lleva aceite de girasol que no es perjudicial.


----------



## Alcazar (31 Mar 2016)

El aceite de girasol si es malo, todos los aceites de semillas se ponen rancios pocos minutos después de ser extraídos de su medio natural, pues se oxidan muy rápido. Además es muy rico en omega 6, y la cosa trata de ingerir el mayor % posible de omega 3 frente al 6.

Aceites vegetales solo de pulpas: coco y Oliva.

También podéis cocinar con mantequilla o manteca blanca de cerdo, que la hay en mercadona.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 Mar 2016)

zypion dijo:


> Hola, os cuento la evolución de mi peso:
> 
> Mido 177 cm, el año pasado por estas fechas pesaba 106 kgs. comencé una dieta de restricción calórica y también empecé a realizar ejercicio aeróbico en una vieja bici estática. La sensación de hambre era constante y veía que, como me había sucedido en otras ocasiones, no podría mantener esa dieta por mucho tiempoy volvería a recuperar peso y a añadirlo a causa del efecto rebote.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena! :Aplauso:

Gracias por la gráfica, es genial tener ese registro. La bajada que se ve es en picado, es algo brutal.

Un par de preguntas sobre esta forma de comer:

-¿Habías intentado adelgazar antes de otra manera? ¿Cuál? ¿A qué achacas el fracaso?

-¿Qué opinas ahora de la recomendación oficial de comer cinco veces al día "para no pasar hambre"?

-¿En algún momento has contado calorías? ¿Crees que comes más, menos, o igual cantidad de calorías que antes? En caso de que sean menos, ¿crees que son suficientes "menos" como para explicar la rápida pérdida de peso?

-¿Has notado que duermes menos y descansas más (menor sensación de sueño) y/o mejor humor y carácter más optimista? (lo del humor ya veo que dices que sí, pero, ¿y lo del sueño?

Gracias!


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (31 Mar 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> El aceite de girasol si es malo, todos los aceites de semillas se ponen rancios pocos minutos después de ser extraídos de su medio natural, pues se oxidan muy rápido. Además es muy rico en omega 6, y la cosa trata de ingerir el mayor % posible de omega 3 frente al 6.
> 
> Aceites vegetales solo de pulpas: coco y Oliva.
> 
> También podéis cocinar con mantequilla o manteca blanca de cerdo, que la hay en mercadona.



::
Madre de dios, a este paso comemos piedras, todo es malo, gensanta,.,.. ::
También he oído yo que el aceite de oliva en crudo es bueno pero frito y tal no tanto...¿Qué hay de cierto en eso?ienso:
Por cierto...¿¿manteca de cerdo? :vomito::vomito: Mucha grasaza ¿no?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ::
> 
> También he oído yo que el aceite de oliva en crudo es bueno pero frito y tal no tanto...¿Qué hay de cierto en eso?ienso:
> *Por cierto...¿¿manteca de cerdo? :vomito::vomito: Mucha grasaza ¿no?*



Este tipo de comentarios son los que demuestran hasta qué punto la concepción mayoritaria de la gente en nutrición está *DESTROZADA*.

La manteca de cerdo es tan "grasaza" como el aceite de oliva.

Ambos son, sencillamente, grasa.

Ni más, ni menos. Nutricionalmente son productos muy parecidos; la única diferencia estaría en el tipo de ácidos grasos que los componen mayoritariamente (saturados en un caso, monoinsaturados en el otro).

Por demás, la propaganda ha sido brutal. A principios de los noventa, se demonizaron las grasas saturadas, y se recomendó consumir grasas vegetales hidrogenadas (la famosa margarina). Hoy en cambio está demostrado que las grasas trans (que se producen en el proceso de hidrogenación de las grasas vegetales) son extremadamente dañinas para el ser humano.

En cambio, resulta que las grasas saturadas no son culpables de nada o casi nada de lo que las acusaban; decían que subían el colesterol. Resulta que no o que la evidencia es insuficiente. Decían que incrementaban la obesidad. No o no está claro. Que aumentaban las enfermedades cardiovasculares. Comprobado que no.

Sin embargo, hay un rechazo instintivo a este tipo de grasas. Es increíble cómo ha calado el mensaje ienso:


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (31 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Este tipo de comentarios son los que demuestran hasta qué punto la concepción mayoritaria de la gente en nutrición está *DESTROZADA*.
> 
> La manteca de cerdo es tan "grasaza" como el aceite de oliva.
> 
> ...



Son muchos años de adoctrinamiento, entiéndelo ::::
Ya, las hidrogenadas o parcialmente hidrogenadas son veneno, eso sí lo tengo claro...esas ni con un palo.:no:
De todas formas la manteca de cerdo no la tomaría porque procuro no tomar nada de origen animal, excepto pescado :S

Entonces, lo que pregunté antes...¿el aceite de oliva que he oído que para freír no es bueno?? ienso:


----------



## angek (31 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Este tipo de comentarios son los que demuestran hasta qué punto la concepción mayoritaria de la gente en nutrición está *DESTROZADA*.
> 
> La manteca de cerdo es tan "grasaza" como el aceite de oliva.
> 
> Ambos son, sencillamente, grasa.



De hecho, ni eso. 

El aceite de oliva es 100% grasa y la manteca alrededor del 90%. 

Técnicamente es más "light" cocinar con tocinaco.


----------



## Cazarr (31 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Este tipo de comentarios son los que demuestran hasta qué punto la concepción mayoritaria de la gente en nutrición está *DESTROZADA*.
> 
> La manteca de cerdo es tan "grasaza" como el aceite de oliva.
> 
> ...



Esta mañana estaba leyendo que cuando sacaron todos esos "hestudios" de la dieta mediterránea hace medio siglo en EEUU culpaban de las enfermedades cardiovasculares al abuso de ciertos alimentos (huevos y carnes, principalmente). Mi pregunta es: *¿a qué se debe, entonces, aquella mortalidad, si consumir huevos es beneficioso y la carne no es tan mala como nos la han pintado?*
Yo lo achacaría o bien a la pésima calidad de sus productos (en la capital del NWO los alimentos deben ser mil veces más procesados/manipulados que aquí), o bien al estilo de vida americano (sedentarismo). Pero a ver qué decís vosotros.

Por mi parte decir que hace una semana que he empezado a desayunar huevos (casi) diariamente con algo de pescado o carne y por las mañanas me siento mucho más activo que cuando me inflaba a colacaos y tostaditas con mermelada. Y no, no es placebo: los desayunos "dulces" me gustaban mucho al momento, pero al ratito me notaba débil. Algunos días ni ceno (aunque debería, mi objetivo, al contrario, es *subir *peso).


----------



## zypion (31 Mar 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Enhorabuena! :Aplauso:
> 
> Gracias por la gráfica, es genial tener ese registro. La bajada que se ve es en picado, es algo brutal.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti por tu interés y por tus ánimos.

Antes de comenzar este viaje sin azúcar ni harinas había intentado adelgazar en varias ocasiones con los métodos habituales, es decir, por medio de la reducción de cantidades y eliminación de grasas. Los resultados no eran espectaculares y el esfuerzo necesario para mantener una dieta escasa y poco variada era demasiado elevado para mantenerlo en el tiempo. Por ello acababa desistiendo y recuperaba lo perdido más un par de kilos de rebote. 

Ahora no necesito comer cinco veces al día. Desayuno a las 8:00, almuerzo a las 13:00; al principio intentaba no merendar, pero a las 18:00 necesito comer algo. No suelo aguantar sin comer algo hasta las 21:00, que es cuando ceno. Sin embargo, si meriendo fuerte a las 18:00, puedo pasar sin cenar hasta el desayuno sin notar sensación de hambre.

Nunca he contado calorías, seguía una dieta tipo de 1200 cal que me había pasado el médico de familia. Desde luego, ahora como más cantidad, hasta saciarme, sin cortarme un pelo.

No he notado diferencia en el sueño ni en el descanso nocturnos. Solamente he notado que ya no existe amodorramiento después de la comida.

Más optimista claro que me encuentro. ¿Quién no lo iba a estar viendo cómo baja cada día la línea roja de la gráfica y que la azul se mantiene casi siempre por debajo de la roja (que es lo que interesa)?


----------



## zapatitos (31 Mar 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Esta mañana estaba leyendo que cuando sacaron todos esos "hestudios" de la dieta mediterránea hace medio siglo en EEUU culpaban de las enfermedades cardiovasculares al abuso de ciertos alimentos (huevos y carnes, principalmente). Mi pregunta es: ¿a qué se debe, entonces, aquella mortalidad, si consumir huevos es beneficioso y la carne no es tan mala como nos la han pintado?
> Yo lo achacaría o bien a la pésima calidad de sus productos (en la capital del NWO los alimentos deben ser mil veces más procesados/manipulados que aquí), o bien al estilo de vida americano (sedentarismo). Pero a ver qué decís vosotros.*



Los yanquis en los 50 ya estaban hartos de zampar comida basura lo que pasa es que si culpabilizaban a eso se les j.odía todo su chiringuito capitalista así que había que buscar un cabeza de turco como siempre hacen con todo y le tocó a los huevos y la carne, cualquier cosa antes que echársela a sus porquerías típicas como las hamburguesas, perritos calientes, cocacola, patatas de plástico, etc etc.

La "gastronomía yanqui" es la más asquerosa que pueda existir y paradojicamente es la que más internacional se ha hecho, yo alucino con lo borrega que puede llegar a ser la humanidad.

Saludos.


----------



## guaxx (31 Mar 2016)

zypion dijo:


> Hola, os cuento la evolución de mi peso:
> 
> Mido 177 cm, el año pasado por estas fechas pesaba 106 kgs. comencé una dieta de restricción calórica y también empecé a realizar ejercicio aeróbico en una vieja bici estática. La sensación de hambre era constante y veía que, como me había sucedido en otras ocasiones, no podría mantener esa dieta por mucho tiempoy volvería a recuperar peso y a añadirlo a causa del efecto rebote.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena! Yo estaba parecido a ti (1,82m y 103kg) y con este hábito alimentario (no lo considero dieta) en dos meses y medio he llegado a los 93 kilos. Yo me peso los lunes, pero igual no es mala idea pesarse todos los días, total no cuesta nada. Si le mando por mensaje privado mi email me facilitaría esa tabla excel?::


----------



## zypion (31 Mar 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Si le mando por mensaje privado mi email me facilitaría esa tabla excel?::




Sin problema.


----------



## Rauxa (31 Mar 2016)




----------



## Alcazar (31 Mar 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ::
> Madre de dios, a este paso comemos piedras, todo es malo, gensanta,.,.. ::
> También he oído yo que el aceite de oliva en crudo es bueno pero frito y tal no tanto...¿Qué hay de cierto en eso?ienso:
> Por cierto...¿¿manteca de cerdo? :vomito::vomito: Mucha grasaza ¿no?



Si, para freír mejor manteca de cerdo, el aceite de oliva cocinado a muy altas temperaturas también degenera.

El primer paso para seguir este tipo de dietas es desaprender todo lo que dice el nutricionista de saber vivir y no tener miedo de las grasas animales.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (1 Abr 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Si, para freír mejor manteca de cerdo, el aceite de oliva cocinado a muy altas temperaturas también degenera.
> 
> El primer paso para seguir este tipo de dietas es desaprender todo lo que dice el nutricionista de saber vivir y no tener miedo de las grasas animales.



Ya, pero es un cambio de mentalidad total, anda que no cuesta....ya digo, sólo en pensar en manteca de cerdo :vomito: pero seguramente es lo que vosotros decís. Aunque bueno, apenas tomo fritos, pero a poco que fría pues prefiero hacerlo bien.
Mirad este artículo ienso:

¿Cuáles son los mejores aceites y grasas para cocinar? - BBC Mundo


----------



## MAUSER (1 Abr 2016)

EL ADRI dijo:


> por cierto, yo los cereales que estoy timando ultimamente son estos:
> 
> 
> KOLLN copos de avena suaves paquete 500 g-Hipercor Tu hipermercado compra online
> ...



Lo mas seguro que es te están timando ellos a ti.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Abr 2016)

EL ADRI dijo:


> *por cierto, yo los cereales que estoy timando ultimamente son estos:
> 
> 
> KOLLN copos de avena suaves paquete 500 g-Hipercor Tu hipermercado compra online
> ...



Esos no los conozco pero siempre que sean solo copos de avena sin nada raro añadido si son de lo mejor entre los cereales. Eso si tomados siempre con algo de raciocinio por ejemplo tomarse de desayuno un tazón de copos de avena para irte después a la oficina a estar toda la mañana sentado no tiene ningún sentido, la cantidad de carbohidratos tipo copos de avena, arroz, patatas y similares se toma según tu actividad física diaria, siempre será mejor que comerse un bollycao pero aún así no dejan de ser carbohidratos y los que sobren en mayor o menor medida terminarán en el sitio de costumbre, en el c.ulo y la barriga.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (1 Abr 2016)

y los postres?? sabéis postres que sea sin azúcar ni harinas?? 
y que no sea fruta ni frutos secos..


----------



## Rauxa (1 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> y los postres?? sabéis postres que sea sin azúcar ni harinas??
> y que no sea fruta ni frutos secos..



Tu mismo te puedes hacer postres con harina de almendras o cualquier cosa de esas. Y sin azúcar de ningun tipo.

Si vas a google y pones postres paleo, verás la cantidad de cosa que puedes hacer.
Galletas, madalenas, pan....


----------



## Cazarr (1 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> y los postres?? sabéis postres que sea sin azúcar ni harinas??
> y que no sea fruta ni frutos secos..



Brownie paleo en 10 minutos


----------



## sada (1 Abr 2016)

me llama la atención que muchos usan harina de tapioca /almidón de yuca/mandioca ...eso muy sin harinas no parece no?


----------



## angek (1 Abr 2016)

refugee dijo:


> La cuajada la hice con unos sobres de esos, que sí tendran veneno pero estoy un poco ya cansada de no encontrar yogures bajos en azucar. Tengo que mirar por cierto la composicion de los sobres xDDD, un sobre con 500 ml de leche grasa (porque si usas una no grasa, se queda luego en nada cuajao) . Da para 4 vasitos de 150 ml. O así aproximadamente. Y llena bastante. Si que sacian. Que es lo que busco.....



Una cuajada/pudding rápida: 

-Una yema de huevo
-Un aguacate
-Un plátano
-Estevia o mariconada similar para endulzar. 

Todo batido y bien batido. 

Esta semana he almorzado eso 2 veces ya. 

Y que me las den todas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Brownie paleo en 10 minutos



Cuando leo paleo y trigo sarraceno en la misma frase me entra frio.

Brownie paleo de verdad en 5 min.

Bates dos huevos.
Dos cucharadas soperas de cacao.
Dos cucharadas soperas de miel.
100 gr mantequilla.
Canela.
Levadura.
Batidora.... y despues añades avellanas machacadas.

...y cinco min de microondas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2016)

refugee dijo:


> hoy hice cuajada.
> 
> Me ha sabido a gloria bendita
> 
> ...



Refugee tu asi no vas a adelgazar en tu vida hija.

La cuajada al no ser fermentada tiene la misma lactosa que la leche y si ademas es de sobre no quiero ni pensar que llevara.

Lo del pan sin comentarios... despues de 200 pag.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Refugee tu asi no vas a adelgazar en tu vida hija.
> 
> La cuajada al no ser fermentada tiene la misma lactosa que la leche y si ademas es de sobre no quiero ni pensar que llevara.
> 
> Lo del pan sin comentarios... despues de 200 pag.



Es que tú también eres más ignorantón que Epi, coño: esta petarda es un trol de la Guarde, a ver si te enteras de una vez y pasas de su celulítico culo.


----------



## Dugongo (2 Abr 2016)

No he leído el hilo entero pero sí las ultimas páginas y veo que estáis bastante al día en cuanto a las mentiras de la hipótesis de los lípidos etc. Llevo unos años leyendo y viendo a los americanos que empezaron con esto (Wheat Belly, los de Gary Taubes etc).

En mi caso tuve bastantes problemas de hipoglucemias desde que empecé a trabajar. Antes comía a mi manera (mucho salmón, huevos, carne, verduras) y pasé a comer en el comedor de la empresa y a picotear entre horas: mucho pan, pasta, pizza, arroz... Incluso en casa había cambiado mis hábitos porque al independizarme me fui a por hidratos baratos y fáciles de cocinar. 

El resultado: muchas veces en el medico de la empresa con mareos un par de horas después de comer. Me hacía pruebas de azúcar en sangre y salía la bajada de azúcar "postprandial" (de despues de comer, no por ayunas).

Tras comprobar que no era diabética, el endocrino se limitó a mandarme una dieta con aun mas carbohidratos. Siempre que fueran "lentos" tenía que incorporar ingentes cantidades de pan, pasta, patata y arroz. Resultado: viví dos años en una montaña rusa de insulina, hambre e inflamación.

Acabé teniendo cansancio crónico, mucha inflamación, las articulaciones hechas un desastre (confirmado por el reumatólogo) y principios de hipotiroidismo (según los estándares modernos de USA, según los médicos españoles "dentro de la normalidad". Además un montón de dolores abdominales que ningún médico era capaz de explicar. El colesterol, pese a la dieta baja en grasas, subiendo escandalosamente (de niveles buenisimos antes de empezar a trabajar a por encima de 200 y mal distribuido) Los médicos insistían en que menos estrés y que ni idea de por qué mis síntomas.

Como no me hacían caso, empecé a leer y descubrí la relación tiroides-gluten. Pensé que como muchos de mis problemas se parecían al hipotiroidismo valía la pena quitar el gluten. Sin darme cuenta, había quitado más del 80% de los hidratos también. No compraba sustitutos sin gluten de pan, pasta, galletas etc.

Empecé a mejorar tanto que entonces decidí ir a un especialista en intolerancias alimentarias. Clinica de renombre, médicos, no hippies con teorías raras.

El médico me mandó seguir sin gluten y prueba de lactosa, que salió ultra positiva. Los dolores abdominales diarios que empezaron 10 meses antes de golpe se fueron también de golpe al dejar la lactosa al 100%.

Lo curioso y por lo que estoy dejando este ladrillo de post es que al quitar gluten (e hidratos) se solucionaron mucho mis bajadas de glucosa, mejoró mi colesterol, se quitó el problema articular y de inflamación... Y se normalizó mi tiroides.

Por supuesto tuve que reemplazar los hidratos con algo: mucha mas proteína y grasas. En concreto carne, jamón serrano, bacon, mantequilla, nata, queso y yogur sin lactosa.... Resultado: adelgace de 63 kg a 54. Sin ningún esfuerzo ni pasar hambre. No he contado una caloría en toda mi vida. Nunca había hecho régimen para adelgazar. Antes de empezar con mis problemas siempre había estado en mi peso ideal con fluctuaciones que solas se corregían (algo más de peso en invierno) sin proponérmelo.

Obviamente al solucionar el problema de cansancio y articulaciones me moví más pero en el día a día. Nunca he hecho "sesiones" de deporte, salvo chapotear un poco en la piscina/mar. 

Mi reumatólogo me dijo sin yo decirle nada, un año después, que se acordaba de mí y que había reemplazado la retención de líquidos e inflamación por músculo.

En definitiva, no digo que tenga que funcionarle a todo el mundo, pero una dieta como la que seguí instintivamente y que luego he visto que existe (paleo o parecida) hace perder peso y ganar forma física con cero esfuerzo. No quiero imaginar si hubiera hecho deporte además.

Por cierto, yo no soy extremadamente estricta, salvo con el gluten, ya que aunque me hicieron un montón de pruebas y no soy celíaca, los médicos me diagnosticaron intolerante y me mandaron retirarlo estricta y permanentemente. Lactosa tomo a veces pero con pastilla de lactasa. Creo que tomo un 20%de hc, 40% proteína y 40%grasa más o menos.El 20% siempre junto a otras comidas más lentas de digerir, o con fibra. El caso es que pasen despacito por el tracto digestivo para que no haya pico de insulina.

Saludos y gracias por contribuir a desterrar mitos nutricionales


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (2 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> No he leído el hilo entero pero sí las ultimas páginas y veo que estáis bastante al día en cuanto a las mentiras de la hipótesis de los lípidos etc. Llevo unos años leyendo y viendo a los americanos que empezaron con esto (Wheat Belly, los de Gary Taubes etc).
> 
> En mi caso tuve bastantes problemas de hipoglucemias desde que empecé a trabajar. Antes comía a mi manera (mucho salmón, huevos, carne, verduras) y pasé a comer en el comedor de la empresa y a picotear entre horas: mucho pan, pasta, pizza, arroz... Incluso en casa había cambiado mis hábitos porque al independizarme me fui a por hidratos baratos y fáciles de cocinar.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu intervención, Dugongo. 

Lo de la intolerancia al gluten, daría para otro hilo, pero en lo tocante al tema que se está tratando, me gustaría resaltar esta parte de tu intervención:



> Por supuesto tuve que reemplazar los hidratos con algo: mucha mas proteína y grasas. En concreto carne, jamón serrano, bacon, mantequilla, nata, queso y yogur sin lactosa.... Resultado: adelgace de 63 kg a 54. Sin ningún esfuerzo ni pasar hambre.



Como veo que has dedicado mucho tiempo a estas cuestiones, mi pregunta es: ¿por qué crees que pasa esto? ¿Crees que tiene más que ver con la saciedad o con la gestión hormonal (respuesta insulinémica) a determinados alimentos? ¿O incluso por otros motivos? Porque yo no tengo nada claro cuáles podrían ser los motivos reales.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dugongo (2 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu intervención, Dugongo.
> 
> Lo de la intolerancia al gluten, daría para otro hilo, pero en lo tocante al tema que se está tratando, me gustaría resaltar esta parte de tu intervención:
> 
> ...



Tiene que ver con varias cosas. Intentaré evitar demasiados tecnicismos, y simplificar casi demasiado, pero puedes mirar estos principios en libros de medicina, bioquímica etc. para una explicación más precisa y correcta.

- la insulina es la hormona que se encarga de regular la acumulación de grasas. Su función implica sacar el exceso de glucosa de la sangre y mediar en su almacenamiento en las células de grasa. Además está implicada (su ausencia) cuando de esas células sale de nuevo la energía (grasa) si te hace falta. Si tomas carbohidratos, rápidamente son digeridos y aumenta tu glucosa en sangre. En individuos sanos aumenta tu insulina, y se "lleva" la glucosa para almacenarla en forma de grasa (de novo lipogenesis). Las células la mantienen y solo si no tienes alimento rápido disponible (glucosa) sacaras de la reserva. Recuerda: a más insulina presente menos sacas de reservas, tu cuerpo no piensa que lo necesites. 
- El camino inverso ocurre cuando estas en cetosis. Gastas reservas porque te urge aumentar la energía disponible (glucosa en sangre). Si no hay azucares, puede salir principalmente de las proteínas: glucogénesis.
- Los hidratos dan pico de azúcar en sangre y por tanto de insulina. Gran parte (salvo que estés quemándolos en el momento haciendo deporte) se almacenan, y al retirarse abruptamente de sangre tienes el rebote: bajada de azúcar en sangre. Tu cuerpo te urge a buscar comida urgente, y sobre todo más azúcares. Las proteínas, como he dicho, también se convierten en glucosa, pero de forma más ineficiente (gastas energía en el proceso y lleva mas tiempo) por lo que no es pico de glucosa-insulina sino una montañita. La grasa no eleva prácticamente nada el azúcar-insulina. Obviamente como tú necesitas energía todo el rato la liberación más lenta que proporciona la proteína va más acorde a lo que necesitas. Así que no hay tanto exceso que guardar y luego súper hambre y repetir ciclo. Es como si regases una maceta: si te pasas, rebosa o hay que drenarlo. Si echas una cantidad moderada irá bien pero parte del agua se evaporará etc. Si vas echando gotas permanentemente, tal cual la planta bebe le das lo que necesita.
- como cuando comes proteínas y grasas no activas ese hambre atroz de rebote, al final comes menos calorías (efecto saciante) a pesar de que incluyas más grasa, que tiene el doble de calorías por gramo. Contar calorías es inútil y además no tiene en cuenta que 1 caloría de hc es tan fácil de digerir que "suma" más que una de proteína que como dije es más ineficiente.
- fibra, proteina y grasa ralentizan la digestión, al ser más lentas y complicadas de digerir. Si la comida pasa mas despacito además de saciarte más tiempo, absorbes más gradualmente su energía (curva de glucosa-insulina más horizontal). Por eso es recomendable ingerir los azúcares (y harina, patata, arroz y almidones en general son prácticamente azúcar a estos efectos) con más alimentos, y de hecho si es después mejor. El postre es lo ultimo de la comida y no sé si por esto, pero encaja.
- la comida nutricionalmente densa engorda menos. Tu cuerpo necesita buenos aminoácidos para hacer proteínas, vitaminas, minerales y ácidos grasos. Si comes cosas sin nutrientes tu cuerpo activará el modo hambre "ve y come de nuevo" en un intento de que esta otra vez sí incorpores lo que le falta. Si nunca sacias la necesidad de micronutrientes estarás permanentemente abocado a tragar más energía (que te sobra y almacenarás) mientras acumulas carencias importsntes . 
- en definitiva, es bueno comer alimentos: con bajo índice glucémico*, ineficientes (lentos y gastosos de energía para su digestión), con fibra y nutricionalmente densos. Verduras, carne, huevos, frutos secos, derivados lácteos fermentados, nata, mantequilla, pescado y en menor medida frutas. Si comes arroz, mejor poco, integral y acompañado de "retardantes". Si comes patata, muy poca y con buenas grasas. Si comes fruta, después de lo demás, no en ayunas (y por supuesto no en zumo, aunque sí vale en batido si es la fruta entera triturada, con toda su fibra). Carnes, aves, huevos y pescados ecologicos y con su grasa. Si no puedes comprarlos ecológicos, le quitas la grasa, y reemplazas con otras fuentes como aguacates, coco etc.
- afortunadamente tenemos la capacidad de procesar los alimentos nosotros mismos en casa. Una buena batidora/picadora por ejemplo y te puedes hacer tu propia novilla realmente de leche, cacao, avellanas y azúcar. Pero tendrá 90% avellanas, 5%cacao y mínimo de lo otro. Y así con todo. Comprar alimento entero y procesarlo tú ok. Comprarlo ya procesado raramente es bueno (hay excepciones)
- Jamón ibérico de bellota, aceite de oliva virgen extra y alimentos del estilo: come lo que quieras pero despacio. Te llenaras antes de pasarte. Hay que comer despacio. Está comprobado que comerás menos, ya que el cuerpo tarda en recibir las señales de saciedad del proceso digestivo al cerebro.
- pretender perder peso demasiado rápido, someter al cuerpo a demasiado estrés (ayuno prolongado, cetosis permanente, demasiado deporte, etc,) y obsesionarse restringiendo alimentos demasiado estrictamente por que tengan un poquito de hidratos no creo que lleve al bienestar, la buena forma física y la felicidad.

Espero haberte ayudado


*cuidado con sustituir azúcar y similares con fructosa, miel, agave, sirope de arce etc. La fructosa en exceso y en gran cantidad de golpe también tiene problemas gordos. Estamos preparados para asimilar cantidades pequeñas de un golpe, como lo que llegaría s través de una fruta digerida a ritmo normal, con su fibra. Realmente no hay nada que endulce que sea bueno. Pero hay que vivir! Una cucharadita de azúcar al día en el café no pasa nada si el resto de la comida es buena.


----------



## guaxx (2 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Tiene que ver con varias cosas. Intentaré evitar demasiados tecnicismos, y simplificar casi demasiado, pero puedes mirar estos principios en libros de medicina, bioquímica etc. para una explicación más precisa y correcta.
> 
> - la insulina es la hormona que se encarga de regular la acumulación de grasas. Su función implica sacar el exceso de glucosa de la sangre y mediar en su almacenamiento en las células de grasa. Además está implicada (su ausencia) cuando de esas células sale de nuevo la energía (grasa) si te hace falta. Si tomas carbohidratos, rápidamente son digeridos y aumenta tu glucosa en sangre. En individuos sanos aumenta tu insulina, y se "lleva" la glucosa para almacenarla en forma de grasa (de novo lipogenesis). Las células la mantienen y solo si no tienes alimento rápido disponible (glucosa) sacaras de la reserva. Recuerda: a más insulina presente menos sacas de reservas, tu cuerpo no piensa que lo necesites.
> - El camino inverso ocurre cuando estas en cetosis. Gastas reservas porque te urge aumentar la energía disponible (glucosa en sangre). Si no hay azucares, puede salir principalmente de las proteínas: glucogénesis.
> ...



Muy bien explicado, se nota que ha leído a Taubes.


----------



## Cazarr (2 Abr 2016)

Un paréntesis, con perdón: de tener que comer semanalmente unas 4 raciones de legumbres/arroces/cualquier otro guiso "económico", ¿cuáles me recomendaríais?


----------



## Brigit (2 Abr 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Un paréntesis, con perdón: de tener que comer semanalmente unas 4 raciones de legumbres/arroces/cualquier otro guiso "económico", ¿cuáles me recomendaríais?



No sé qué te recomendarán los demás, pero con legumbres se pueden hacer unas ensaladas riquísimas.

De lentejas






De garbanzos


----------



## Dugongo (3 Abr 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Un paréntesis, con perdón: de tener que comer semanalmente unas 4 raciones de legumbres/arroces/cualquier otro guiso "económico", ¿cuáles me recomendaríais?



Depende. Por qué dices que tienes que comer 4 raciones semanales de arroz o legumbres? Buscas expresamente añadirlos a tu dieta por algún motivo concreto? Comes de todo? Es una cuestión de ahorro de dinero?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (3 Abr 2016)

Changes in bread consumption and 4-year changes in adiposity in Spanish subjects at high cardiovascular risk. - PubMed - NCBI
Relationship between bread and obesity. - PubMed - NCBI

Pan y obesidad.


----------



## stockman (3 Abr 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> No sé qué te recomendarán los demás, pero con legumbres se pueden hacer unas ensaladas riquísimas.
> 
> De lentejas
> 
> ...



hoy he comido yo lentejas trituradas (con cebolla, pimiento, etc) y me ha costado de digerir, se me han hecho muy pesadas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Tiene que ver con varias cosas. Intentaré evitar demasiados tecnicismos, y simplificar casi demasiado, pero puedes mirar estos principios en libros de medicina, bioquímica etc. para una explicación más precisa y correcta.
> 
> - la insulina es la hormona que se encarga de regular la acumulación de grasas. Su función implica sacar el exceso de glucosa de la sangre y mediar en su almacenamiento en las células de grasa. Además está implicada (su ausencia) cuando de esas células sale de nuevo la energía (grasa) si te hace falta. Si tomas carbohidratos, rápidamente son digeridos y aumenta tu glucosa en sangre. En individuos sanos aumenta tu insulina, y se "lleva" la glucosa para almacenarla en forma de grasa (de novo lipogenesis). Las células la mantienen y solo si no tienes alimento rápido disponible (glucosa) sacaras de la reserva. Recuerda: a más insulina presente menos sacas de reservas, tu cuerpo no piensa que lo necesites.
> - El camino inverso ocurre cuando estas en cetosis. Gastas reservas porque te urge aumentar la energía disponible (glucosa en sangre). Si no hay azucares, puede salir principalmente de las proteínas: glucogénesis.
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

¿Alguien me da el mejor título de Taubes para leer sobre esto?


----------



## Cazarr (3 Abr 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> No sé qué te recomendarán los demás, pero con legumbres se pueden hacer unas ensaladas riquísimas.
> 
> De lentejas
> 
> ...





Dugongo dijo:


> Depende. Por qué dices que tienes que comer 4 raciones semanales de arroz o legumbres? Buscas expresamente añadirlos a tu dieta por algún motivo concreto? Comes de todo? Es una cuestión de ahorro de dinero?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk



Gracias.

Las lentejas no me gustan. De legumbres, básicamente, me gustan las judías y los garbanzos.

Estoy intentando adoptar poco a poco el estilo paleo, pero por motivos estrictamente económicos tengo que cuidar cada euro de mi bolsillo.


----------



## Brigit (3 Abr 2016)

stockman dijo:


> hoy he comido yo lentejas trituradas (con cebolla, pimiento, etc) y me ha costado de digerir, se me han hecho muy pesadas.



El secreto estará en mezclar con cosas más ligeras, supongo. La ensalada de garbanzos la hago muchas veces y me sienta a las mil maravillas, pero claro, lleva cebolla, pimiento rojo, pimiento verde, aceitunas, atún y huevo cocido. Para mi es un manjar de los buenos.


----------



## Dugongo (3 Abr 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Las lentejas no me gustan. De legumbres, básicamente, me gustan las judías y los garbanzos.
> 
> Estoy intentando adoptar poco a poco el estilo paleo, pero por motivos estrictamente económicos tengo que cuidar cada euro de mi bolsillo.



Vaya, pues las lentejas dentro de lo que cabe, junto a los guisantes, son de lo mejor si decides comer legumbres. Los guisantes si son ok, con jamón, ajo/cebolla y en 10 minutos los tienes hechos sin precocinados.

Con garbanzos puedes hacer hummus, súper fácil tambien, no llega a 10 min. 

Con judías, añadir unas pocas a la ensalada. Pero en general en la dieta Paleo no se trata de basar los platos en legumbres como algo principal precisamente. A menos que vayas a salir al campo con las ovejas o a hacer vida de esfuerzo físico... Mucha legumbre de golpe por muy barata que sea es tontería. 

Algo que sí es muy muy recomendable y barato es hacer caldo de huesos. Ya sean huesos crudos o los que te queden después de asar en pollo u otro animal. Puedes hacer muchísimos litros de caldo con unos solos huesos y además de aprovechar los que tengas por la carne o pescado que comas, es que directamente los puedes obtener casi gratis. Mucha gente pide cosas deshuesadas en la carnicería y pollería. El tendero puede dártelos baratisimos o incluso regalárselos a quien le caiga bien.

El caldo tarda bastante en hacerse pero lo puedes tener al fuego suave (gasta muy poco) sin prácticamente supervisión mientras haces otras cosas. Al enfriarse se quedará una capita de grasa encima que puedes quitar o usar para otro plato (añadido a una menestra por ejemplo). Yo personalmente me lo suelo tomar con ella, sobre todo en invierno, calentito, reconforta. Debajo de la grasa tendrás tu caldo que debe quedarse sólido, como gelatina. Si no, es que no sacaste las bondades del hueso. Caliente se vuelve líquido, por supuesto.

Le puedes añadir lo que quieras, desde verduras hasta trozos de jamón, huevo picado... 

Y sigo, aunque no sea de legumbres tampoco, pero otro que te sirve a tu objetivo como guiso es el rabo de toro. En la carnicería probablemente sea de vaca. Da igual. La manera más simple: lo pones a fuego suave pero hirviendo en caldo de jamón o de pollo o de verdura durante 3horas. Puedes añadir zanahorias u otras verduras. Si eres muy vago, hasta un mix congelado o deshidratado (de los que venden para sopa, siempre que sólo sean verduras) y te ahorras pelar y cortar. La receta con su laurel, un poco de jamón, un choricillo, una ñora y alguna cosa más gana mucho. Pero de verdad que la carne, el caldo y al menos unas zanahorias y tienes uno de los guisos más rentables en precio y esfuerzo vs. beneficios de salud que puedas imaginar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Abr 2016)

Pues las dietas paleo que yo conozco recomiendan poco o muy poco el consumo de legumbres.


----------



## stockman (3 Abr 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> El secreto estará en mezclar con cosas más ligeras, supongo. La ensalada de garbanzos la hago muchas veces y me sienta a las mil maravillas, pero claro, lleva cebolla, pimiento rojo, pimiento verde, aceitunas, atún y huevo cocido. Para mi es un manjar de los buenos.



yo es que suelo hacerlas a modo de potage con otras verduras (100-150gr en crudo) para que no esten tan sosas de sabor y las trituro que me gustan mas asi. Solo suelo comer garbanzos y lentejas. Las judias no acaban de gustarme tanto.

Aun que solo las como 2 dias a la semana para comer


----------



## Dugongo (3 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ¿Alguien me da el mejor título de Taubes para leer sobre esto?



Cuando no esté vía móvil y saque un rato te pongo los links a libros y vídeos. El inglés bien?


----------



## guaxx (3 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ¿Alguien me da el mejor título de Taubes para leer sobre esto?



Cómo engordamos y qué hacer al respecto (DIETA DUKAN) : Gary Taubes, Araceli Herrera Jiménez: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle

Éste lo he leído yo y lo explica muy bien, pone un montón de estudios como ejemplo. Está en castellano, debe de ser el resumen de uno mucho más extenso.


----------



## sada (3 Abr 2016)

Ayer hice una receta de bizcocho con harina de almendras cacao plátanos miel y nueces. A ver qué tal está


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Cuando no esté vía móvil y saque un rato te pongo los links a libros y vídeos. El inglés bien?



Gracias, el inglés sin problemas


----------



## sada (3 Abr 2016)

Lo malo de dejar harinas etc es que hay que renunciar a una gran parte de la gastronomía de nuestro país; paellas empanadas torrijas bocadillos tortilla española etc etc no sigo que se me hace la boca agua Como lo lleváis esto?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Lo malo de dejar harinas etc es que hay que renunciar a una gran parte de la gastronomía de nuestro país; paellas empanadas torrijas bocadillos tortilla española etc etc no sigo que se me hace la boca agua Como lo lleváis esto?



Es una interiorización, cuando te das cuenta que eso tan, presumiblemente, bueno es en realidad veneno y que en su esencia es un gran engaño para hacer ricos a los de siempre y mantenerte enfermo... Pues entonces lo llevas bien.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Lo malo de dejar harinas etc es que hay que renunciar a una gran parte de la gastronomía de nuestro país; paellas empanadas torrijas bocadillos tortilla española etc etc no sigo que se me hace la boca agua Como lo lleváis esto?



Yo era mucho de bocadillo a media mañana. Trabajo en un instituto y a la hora del patio, es fácil ir al comedor del centro y comerse un buen bocadillo.
Pero de un día para otro me salí de ello.
Ceno mucho más nutritivo que antes y ayuno sin problema hasta la hora de la comida. Y aún así, siempre llevo encima frutos secos y alguna fruta.

Pero los viernes por ejemplo, voy a comer fuera con mi pareja. Comemos un menú normal:
- ensalada o verdura
- carne o pescado con verduritas (sin patatas fritas)
- Fruta
O sea, 100% paleo.

Pero siempre tienen ahí la cesta del pan de los cojones. Son 4 trozos pequeños. Pan normal, pan insulso, que a no ser que lo rebañes con alguna salsa, no tiene gracia. Pero es verlo y salivar. Los ojos se me van ahí rápido y la tentación es grande. Si en lugar de pan, tuvieran anacardos o avellanas, otro gallo cantaría. Pero la puta harina de los cojones es adictiva. Ni hambre ni narices, es ver el pan y cruzarse los cables. Con un plato de macarrones eso no me pasa, pero con el pan sí.
En casa como no tengo, no hay problema.
Como siempre vamos al mismo restaurante los viernes, ya me hecho amigo del dueño y le he dicho que no como pan, pero si quiere tener el detalle, me ponga unas olivas para esperar el primer plato. Y ahora sé que tengo olivas y no pan. Y no hay tentación. Mi cuerpo o mi cerebro no me lo pide, pero si lo tengo enfrente....

El sábado salimos siempre a cenar fuera y ahí sí es la única comida que como pan sin problema.
El primer y segundos plato suelen ser paleo 80-90% en función de si hay alguna salsa "rara" o algo con harina pero siempre me pido mi buen pan con tomate. Y el postre, cualquier cosa casera con su buen azúcar y cualquier otra mierdanga.


----------



## malibux (3 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Lo malo de dejar harinas etc es que hay que renunciar a una gran parte de la gastronomía de nuestro país; paellas empanadas torrijas bocadillos tortilla española etc etc no sigo que se me hace la boca agua Como lo lleváis esto?



Pues en lugar de comerlo todos los días, te pones un máximo de un capricho de esos por semana. No es lo idoneo, pero desde luego para empezar es un gran paso. 

Yo antes era un jodido devora pan y ahora apenas lo pruebo..Y de pequeño me llamaban monstruo de las galletas, osea que harinas me he jartado.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Lo malo de dejar harinas etc es que hay que renunciar a una gran parte de la gastronomía de nuestro país; paellas empanadas torrijas bocadillos tortilla española etc etc no sigo que se me hace la boca agua Como lo lleváis esto?*



A la tortilla yo no he renunciado solo que la como los días de fiesta. Y la paella es costumbre de la parienta todos los domingos y me la como sin problemas. Exceptuando bollería industrial, comida precocinada, pan, pasta y dulces en general que ni con un palo, todo lo demás no suelo tener problemas de forma esporádica y me pego mis homenajes esporádicos con chorizo casero, longaniza, morcillas, gachas con patatas fritas, etc etc. Siendo esporádico no hay inconveniente.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (3 Abr 2016)

Bizcocho de chocolate con plátano a mi manera | Demos la vuelta al día Este es el bizcocho que he hecho a ver qué opináis?


----------



## Jorkomboi (4 Abr 2016)

Tarta de chocolate sin harina, leche ni azúcar


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Lo malo de dejar harinas etc es que hay que renunciar a una gran parte de la gastronomía de nuestro país; paellas empanadas torrijas bocadillos tortilla española etc etc no sigo que se me hace la boca agua Como lo lleváis esto?



Tampoco es exactamente asi. Para empezar el arroz no es una harina, mi paella semanal nunca falto cuando empece la paleo. Sin abusar pero el arroz es el unico cereal que no plantea problemas ya que casi no ha sido alterado.

El resto seria pan y patatas. Hay que ser un poco estricto unos dos o tres meses hasta que estes en peso. Luego no te creas que te apetece mucho. El pan lo tomas y ves que las digestiones no son muy suaves y el mono de hidratos paso hace mucho.

Cuando estas en peso y la mayor parte de tu dieta se basa en grasas buenas, que un dia esporadico tomes un bocata, una empanadilla o una tortilla de patatas no te va a engordar ya en la vida.

El orden tiene que ser a diario y si un dia sales tampoco ir mirando mucho lo que comes. Por costumbre el pan ni lo tocaras.

Cuando llevaba seis meses meti patatas un dia a la semana y un bocata para no adelgazar mas y alguna cerveza tambien. Se trata de aprender a comer y dejar lo que engorda como algo para de vez en cuando.

Pd. Por lo que leo hacemos todos lo mismo jeje.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (4 Abr 2016)

Uff, hoy he desayunado fuera de casa por un tema y joder, el colacao me ha sabido tan dulce... :ouch: y la mermelada sólo sabía a azúcar, aunque ponía de albaricoque pero no, eso era puro azúcar...vomitivo. Y el pan blanco me ha sabido fatal :vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:
Qué asco :: Ahora el siguiente paso es desayunar huevos con queso fresco o algo así, y mi leche de arroz o avena con cacao. Me estoy mentalizando ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Uff, hoy he desayunado fuera de casa por un tema y joder, el colacao me ha sabido tan dulce... :ouch: y la mermelada sólo sabía a azúcar, aunque ponía de albaricoque pero no, eso era puro azúcar...vomitivo. Y el pan blanco me ha sabido fatal :vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:
> Qué asco :: Ahora el siguiente paso es desayunar huevos con queso fresco o algo así, y mi leche de arroz o avena con cacao. Me estoy mentalizando ::



A ver que hay otras cosas que se pueden desayunar fuera. Un simple zumo de naranja y un pincho de tortilla por ejemplo. Y ya puestos a pecar mejor una tostada con aceite y una loncha de jamon. Los preparados de cacao son un atentado a la infancia.


----------



## sada (4 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tampoco es exactamente asi. Para empezar el arroz no es una harina, mi paella semanal nunca falto cuando empece la paleo. Sin abusar pero el arroz es el unico cereal que no plantea problemas ya que casi no ha sido alterado.
> 
> El resto seria pan y patatas. Hay que ser un poco estricto unos dos o tres meses hasta que estes en peso. Luego no te creas que te apetece mucho. El pan lo tomas y ves que las digestiones no son muy suaves y el mono de hidratos paso hace mucho.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo pero no veas lo que me cuesta prescindir del pan, sobre todo en el desayuno. Hace mucho ya que dejé los cereales, galletas etc. 
ahora consumo pan de centeno integral que compro en una panadería de aldea....es negro como un chamizo...
ayer probé a hacer ese bizcocho que puse arriba la verdad es que está bueniiisimo, a ver si me acostumbro a desayunar eso cada mañana en lugar del pan de centeno.
Por sistema a la comida hace ya mucho que no lo consumo pero a veces..peco. y las cenas son mi perdición; llegas a casa a las 21 h con hambre canina y que mejor que pan con....
pero bueno voy a probar a cocinar algo de verduras plancha revueltos etc ..y poco a poco ir reduciendo. es durillo eh.

eso si a media mañana cae el café en al oficina..y aquí viene con tapa gratis: hoy pinchito de tortilla con patata y chorizo y pan rústico con lacón.


----------



## Dugongo (4 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Te entiendo pero no veas lo que me cuesta prescindir del pan, sobre todo en el desayuno. Hace mucho ya que dejé los cereales, galletas etc.
> ahora consumo pan de centeno integral que compro en una panadería de aldea....es negro como un chamizo...
> ayer probé a hacer ese bizcocho que puse arriba la verdad es que está bueniiisimo, a ver si me acostumbro a desayunar eso cada mañana en lugar del pan de centeno.
> Por sistema a la comida hace ya mucho que no lo consumo pero a veces..peco. y las cenas son mi perdición; llegas a casa a las 21 h con hambre canina y que mejor que pan con....
> ...



Puedes hacer pan de semillas y frutos secos, buenisimo y súper fácil, que dura comestible 2 semanas si quieres, no como la mierda que venden en las panaderías. Luego pongo el vídeo (con los demás links que debo).
Ese "pan" con jamón, medio aguacate y un buen queso y ahora que hay fresas por ejemplo y ni te acordaras de lo que hacías antes. Y si puedes añade huevo o mantequilla casera. 

Si llegas con tanta hambre a la cena, es que estas haciendo algo mal. Bajón de azúcar y por eso el pan (hidratos) te apetece tanto. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el cura (4 Abr 2016)

Primera conversación con tu nueva pareja sobre el tema... ¿como lo lleváis?

Me ha invitado a cenar a su casa hoy, me acaba de preguntar por wasap a ver que quier para cenar y me ha soltado lo de "tu comes mucha grasa y colesterol, no?. Eso no puede ser bueno, tendrás el colesterol alto", y yo "hombre, pues según las revisiones no" y me dice "ya hasta que lo tengas alto e infartes"

Le he dicho "bueno, sobre esto ya hablaremos si eso".

mmm... no quiero que piense que soy un friki asocial o


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Abr 2016)

el cura dijo:


> Primera conversación con tu nueva pareja sobre el tema... ¿como lo lleváis?
> 
> Me ha invitado a cenar a su casa hoy, me acaba de preguntar por wasap a ver que quier para cenar y me ha soltado lo de "tu comes mucha grasa y colesterol, no?. Eso no puede ser bueno, tendrás el colesterol alto", y yo "hombre, pues según las revisiones no" y me dice "ya hasta que lo tengas alto e infartes"
> 
> ...



A bocajarro y rápido, luego le regalas algún libro sobre el tema y algunos ejemplos de famosos que, no sé porqué, funcionan mejor que ejemplos de amigos, vecinos o foreros.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (4 Abr 2016)

el cura dijo:


> Primera conversación con tu nueva pareja sobre el tema... ¿como lo lleváis?
> 
> Me ha invitado a cenar a su casa hoy, me acaba de preguntar por wasap a ver que quier para cenar y me ha soltado lo de "tu comes mucha grasa y colesterol, no?. Eso no puede ser bueno, tendrás el colesterol alto", y yo "hombre, pues según las revisiones no" y me dice "ya hasta que lo tengas alto e infartes"
> 
> ...



Que piense lo que quiera....

---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 14:21 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver que hay otras cosas que se pueden desayunar fuera. Un simple zumo de naranja y un pincho de tortilla por ejemplo. Y ya puestos a pecar mejor una tostada con aceite y una loncha de jamon. Los preparados de cacao son un atentado a la infancia.



Ya, pero he entrado a una cafetería de mala muerte :: y sólo tenían colacao, café croasans o como se ponga y tostadas ::
Era un susto o muerte, prefería la barrita antes que el bollo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Abr 2016)

Creo que esta manera de alimentarse entre la gente más informada es imparable, y crecerá como han crecido las redes sociales, pronto veremos restaurantes paleo (algo que ya tienes yéndote a cualquier argentino, por cierto). Por otra parte creo que esta dieta podría venir bien a la economía global ya que se necesita más mano de obra para una crianza de animales y dejar descansar a la tierra de cultivos cerealísiticos para plantar hierba para alimentar animales podría venir bien, además de la proliferación de pequeñas y medianas granjas alrededor de las ciudades como teníamos no hace mucho podría ser todo un repulsivo, todo esto implementando tecnologías como luz solar y eólica, nuevas baterías de grafeno, extracción de agua de la humedad ambiente y un largo etc que podría revolucionar la economía mundial.


----------



## Sallie (4 Abr 2016)

Para la familia de mi santo soy una pija friki que no come (salvo muy contadísimas excepciones) ni pan, ni patatas, ni fritos, ni arroz, ni pasta. Legumbres de cuando en vez. Azúcar/miel/edulcorantes NEVER!!!

Pero a él le tengo casi convencido, lo que me cuesta es el pan, pero bueno, para algún bocadillico que se cena de tarde en tarde....

Y nuestras analíticas son estupendas. Ya quisieran muchos. Y yo ya con 40 tacos :´´´(

Una cosita, como me cuesta el tema de los desayunos por las prisas me he comprado salvado fino y quinoa hinchada. Ambos cero azúcares, ¿como lo veis?


----------



## el cura (4 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A bocajarro y rápido, luego le regalas algún libro sobre el tema y algunos ejemplos de famosos que, no sé porqué, funcionan mejor que ejemplos de amigos, vecinos o foreros.



Va a ser lo mejor, si, mañana mientras me hago el revuelto de huevos que le he dicho que quiero para desayunar mientras ella está desayunándose unas galletas.

"Que sepas que no como galletas porque disparan la insulina" 

::

Es enfermera e inyecta insulina ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2016)

el cura dijo:


> Va a ser lo mejor, si, mañana mientras me hago el revuelto de huevos que le he dicho que quiero para desayunar mientras ella está desayunándose unas galletas.
> 
> "Que sepas que no como galletas porque disparan la insulina"
> 
> ...



Uff miembro de los servicios de salud...dura lucha vas a tener hamijo.

Lo que mas suele convencer es cuando pierdes kilos a cascoporro y te ven zampando de vez en cuando huevos y morcillas, o medio pollo asado con mogollon de verdura.


----------



## el cura (4 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Uff miembro de los servicios de salud...dura lucha vas a tener hamijo.
> 
> Lo que mas suele convencer es cuando pierdes kilos a cascoporro y te ven zampando de vez en cuando huevos y morcillas, o medio pollo asado con mogollon de verdura.



Ya, pero yo no voy a perder peso. Modestía aparte, estoy como un miura (gracias a comer algo similar a paleo y darle duro a los hierros durante 3 años).

Sin más, como bien dice Elena, yo lo suelto así y si no le gusta pues ya sabe.


----------



## angou (4 Abr 2016)

Sallie dijo:


> Una cosita, como me cuesta el tema de los desayunos por las prisas me he comprado salvado fino y quinoa hinchada. Ambos cero azúcares, ¿como lo veis?



En mi caso y como hay veces que me es imposible desayunar en casa (por lo general sé qué días ocurrirá de antemano), dejo preparada la noche anterior una tortilla de 3 a 5 huevos (dependiendo de si dispondré de tiempo para almorzar o no) con 4 dientes de ajo laminado y media cebolla picada (refritos pero sin llegar a dorarlos). Tupper y lista para transportar.

Para mí es mano de santo: si es la versión tanque de 5 huevos, aguanto perfectamente hasta las 17:00; con la ligera de 3 huevos empieza a sonar el gusanillo a éso de la una de la tarde.

Los pocos que me han visto zampándome algo así se han echado las manos a la cabeza (Dios, ¿de 5 huevos?, tú estás loco: vas a durar 3 telediarios), pero gracias a éso, en mi negocio rindo a diario como un campeón, y llevo años con el mismo plan.

No te voy a decir que te comas esa cantidad porque no conozco tu ritmo diario, pero quizás te interese probar con una de dos huevos, total: ¡la haces en dos patás!.


----------



## sada (4 Abr 2016)

he visto la quinoa en Mercadona como novedad

que opináis?? eso como se come??


----------



## stockman (4 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Uff, hoy he desayunado fuera de casa por un tema y joder, el colacao me ha sabido tan dulce... :ouch: y la mermelada sólo sabía a azúcar, aunque ponía de albaricoque pero no, eso era puro azúcar...vomitivo. Y el pan blanco me ha sabido fatal :vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:
> Qué asco :: Ahora el siguiente paso es desayunar huevos con queso fresco o algo así, y mi leche de arroz o avena con cacao. Me estoy mentalizando ::



es que el colacao lleva cerca del 70% de azucar si mal no recuerdo, y las mermeladas un 50% aprox.

Cuando llevas 1 semana sin comer nada de azucar te sabe todo muy muy dulce.


----------



## sada (4 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Puedes hacer pan de semillas y frutos secos, buenisimo y súper fácil, que dura comestible 2 semanas si quieres, no como la mierda que venden en las panaderías. Luego pongo el vídeo (con los demás links que debo).
> Ese "pan" con jamón, medio aguacate y un buen queso y ahora que hay fresas por ejemplo y ni te acordaras de lo que hacías antes. Y si puedes añade huevo o mantequilla casera.
> 
> Si llegas con tanta hambre a la cena, es que estas haciendo algo mal. Bajón de azúcar y por eso el pan (hidratos) te apetece tanto.
> ...



espero con ansia ese pan ::::


----------



## stockman (4 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> he visto la quinoa en Mercadona como novedad
> 
> que opináis?? eso como se come??



es una buena opcion para comer hidratos. A mi no me gusta. Se tiene que lavar bien antes de hervirla.


----------



## Dugongo (4 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> espero con ansia ese pan ::::



Gluten-Free Seed and Nut Bread - YouTube

Y los otros prometidos: No sé si lo estoy poniendo bien y tengo un dolor de cabeza del 15. Si alguien puede citarme embebiéndolos se lo agradezco mucho.

Gary Taubes - YouTube

Microsoft Research: The Calorie Myth & 6 Reasons Calorie Counting is Crazy with Jonathan Bailor - YouTube

Dr. Jonny Bowden "The Great Cholesterol Myth" - YouTube

William Davis - Wheat: The UNhealthy Whole Grain - YouTube

Libros para ir empezando (son gordos, por eso pongo solo dos)
https://www.amazon.es/dp/B000UZNSC2...UTF8&colid=S6HR2L6WSQQH&coliid=I1XYPFUV85O4EI

https://www.amazon.es/dp/B00KD5ZK48...UTF8&colid=S6HR2L6WSQQH&coliid=I3HK3I319TNUSS

Saludos


----------



## pistacho2 (5 Abr 2016)

¿Y qué tal sustituir el pan por medio vasito de arroz blanco para mezclar con la guarnición de verduras? Estoy pensando en el típico filete de cena o segundo plato.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Abr 2016)

Sallie dijo:


> Para la familia de mi santo soy una pija friki que no come (salvo muy contadísimas excepciones) ni pan, ni patatas, ni fritos, ni arroz, ni pasta. Legumbres de cuando en vez. Azúcar/miel/edulcorantes NEVER!!!
> 
> Pero a él le tengo casi convencido, lo que me cuesta es el pan, pero bueno, para algún bocadillico que se cena de tarde en tarde....
> 
> ...



Pues yo miel sí. Ecológica, qué buena :baba: si no el cacao puro está demasiado amargo.... eso sí, me echo una pizca.


----------



## Zekko (5 Abr 2016)

stockman dijo:


> es que el colacao lleva cerca del 70% de azucar si mal no recuerdo, y las mermeladas un 50% aprox.
> 
> Cuando llevas 1 semana sin comer nada de azucar te sabe todo muy muy dulce.



Buah, esto me pasó sobretodo con la coca-cola...

Tampoco tomaba mucha, pero 1 o 2 latas a la semana pues sí...

Total que llevaba como 6 meses sin probarla y un día me dio por tomarme una, y casi vomito, solamente pude tomar un trago, noté un sabor extremadamente dulce y extraño... no sé como tanta gente puede beber eso a diario o yo mismo en el pasado, es repugnante...


----------



## autsaider (5 Abr 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> Buah, esto me pasó sobretodo con la coca-cola...
> 
> Tampoco tomaba mucha, pero 1 o 2 latas a la semana pues sí...
> 
> Total que llevaba como 6 meses sin probarla y un día me dio por tomarme una, y casi vomito, solamente pude tomar un trago, noté un sabor extremadamente dulce y extraño... no sé como tanta gente puede beber eso a diario o yo mismo en el pasado, es repugnante...



¿El aceite de coco como lo coméis?

En la etiqueta dice que una vez abierto hay que guardarlo en el frigorífico, pero entonces cada vez que quieras usarlo hay que calentarlo al baño maria. Y tarda un montón de tiempo en derretirse.

¿Como hacéis para tomar aceite de coco?


----------



## Zekko (5 Abr 2016)

Ostras pues yo nunca la guardo en el frigorífico, solamente en verano 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autsaider (5 Abr 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> Ostras pues yo nunca la guardo en el frigorífico, solamente en verano
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



La metes en verano en el frigo ¿y cada vez que quieres tomarla tienes que calentarla antes?


----------



## Zekko (5 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> La metes en verano en el frigo ¿y cada vez que quieres tomarla tienes que calentarla antes?





La saco con una cuchara haciendo mucha fuerza :S


----------



## sada (5 Abr 2016)

y donde lo compráis el aceite de coco?


----------



## Zekko (5 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> y donde lo compráis el aceite de coco?





Si eres de Barcelona en veritas la tienen a buen precio, si no, en cualquier corte inglés deben de tener


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Abr 2016)

Me gusta la mermelada en las tostadas con mantequilla, y he encontrado una con 80% de fruta, kiwi. A probarla.


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> La metes en verano en el frigo ¿y cada vez que quieres tomarla tienes que calentarla antes?



En invierno no creo que haga falta el frigorífico, pero en verano mejor meterlo en él.
Para usarlo, como estará mas bien sólido (normal), se arrebaña con una cuchara la cantidad deseada y se pone en la sartén si es que se utiliza para cocinar.
Y si es para echar en crudo en ensalada o sobre cualquier alimento en frío, lo que yo hago es: sacarlo con la cuchara y echarlo en un vaso que meto en el microondas unos 30 segundos.


----------



## Qui (5 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> y donde lo compráis el aceite de coco?



En Hipercor estaba más barato que en el internete.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Abr 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> Ostras pues yo nunca la guardo en el frigorífico, solamente en verano
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



En el tarro que yo tengo no pone que haya que guardarlo en el frigorífico sino en lugar seco y fresco.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Abr 2016)

Sallie dijo:


> *Para la familia de mi santo soy una pija friki que no come (salvo muy contadísimas excepciones) ni pan, ni patatas, ni fritos, ni arroz, ni pasta. Legumbres de cuando en vez. Azúcar/miel/edulcorantes NEVER!!!
> 
> Pero a él le tengo casi convencido, lo que me cuesta es el pan, pero bueno, para algún bocadillico que se cena de tarde en tarde....
> 
> ...



Pues la miel si deberías de meterla en tu dieta habitual, presenta más ventajas que inconvenientes, tiene un anagrama de vitaminas y minerales muy completo, es aintinflamatoria y puede prevenir de un montón de infecciones. Siempre que sea miel de verdad, si es de supermercado olvídalo.

Un poco de miel buena a diario ni va a hacer que engordes ni te va a matar.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues la miel si deberías de meterla en tu dieta habitual, presenta más ventajas que inconvenientes, tiene un anagrama de vitaminas y minerales muy completo, es aintinflamatoria y puede prevenir de un montón de infecciones. Siempre que sea miel de verdad, si es de supermercado olvídalo.
> 
> Un poco de miel buena a diario ni va a hacer que engordes ni te va a matar.
> 
> Saludos.



La miel solo la he visto desaconsejarla el primer mes de paleo, yo no hice ni caso, como terapia de choque para activar la oxidacion de grasas.

Me parece un desproposito si la miel es natural y sin pasteurizar. Despues de tomarse platos de macarrones a la boloñesa, y dejarlos de tomar, lo ultimo que te tiene que preocupar es una miel natural. 

Como ha dicho y estoy de acuerdo tiene muchos beneficios y es fructosa de la buena con muchos otros componentes.

Yo me acostumbre al principio a muy poca miel ni en el cafe. Enseguida me puse con el cacao y hacen la pareja perfecta.

Tambien tomaba muchos higos secos el primer mes que no van cortos de hidratos precisamente y adelgazaba igual como un campeon.


----------



## guaxx (5 Abr 2016)

Yo ya estoy en la décima semana sin harinas ni azúcares y éste es mi balance en la báscula:

Mido 1,81 y tengo 31 años.

25 enero: 103,5
1 febrero: 100,3
8 febrero: 98,5
15 febrero: 97,4
22 febrero: 98, 4 (único atracón que tuve la noche del domingo, me peso el lunes al despertar)
29 febrero: 96,7
7 marzo: 95,8
14 marzo: 94,4
21 marzo: 94,2
28 marzo: 93,7
4 abril: 93,2

10,3 kilos en 10 semanas. Hago dos comidas al día, casi siempre es una combinación de verdura y carne a las 13:00 y ensalada, huevos pescado/carne a las 20:00. En las dos comidas como unos frutos secos a modo de postre. Sorprendentemente, aguanto de maravilla esas 16-17 horas que hay desde las 8 de la tarde hasta la 1 de la tarde que vuelvo a comer, incluso con jornadas maratonianas detrás de la barra.

Viendo que el ritmo de bajada de peso ha disminuido, quizás debería empezar a meter algo de deporte y musculación (Rauxa yo te invoco: ya que ahora me siento con más energía. Tengo una buena bicicleta de spinning y buena colección de pesas y mancuernas. Podría ser buena idea alternar esos dos ejercicios? El lunes pesas, el martes bici, el miércoles pesas... 

Este hilo me ha cambiado la vida, os lo agradezco mucho, los que han pasado por lo mismo me entenderán.

Ayer vi un documental "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead" (Gordo, enfermo y cerca de la muerte) (os pongo el enlace en youtube aunque yo lo vi en Netflix) en el que un Australiano dedicado a especular en bolsa bajaba de peso de forma espectacular a base de zumos de verduras y frutas que se hacia en una licuadora. Su enfermedad autoinmune que le generaba problemas en la piel y necesidad de tomar medicación despareció. Durante su viaje por Estados Unidos se encuentra con un camionero de casi 200 kilos con su misma enfermedad y decide unirse al plan. Si el cambio del australiano es enorme, el del camionero es una barbaridad.

Fat Sick and Nearly Dead - YouTube


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Abr 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Yo ya estoy en la décima semana sin harinas ni azúcares y éste es mi balance en la báscula:
> 
> Mido 1,81 y tengo 31 años.
> 
> ...



Ese debe de ser el video que querian colar los veganos como paradigma de la alimentacion vegana, barriendo para casa como no.

Evidentemente los dos gordacos se pondrian hasta la pera de comida chatarra, doritos, riskettos y colas y hamburguesas por supuesto como buenos usanos.

Lo fundamental es que dejan mierdas procesadas y su organismo hiperinflamado reacciona positivamente como es normal adelgazando.

Otra cosa es a largo plazo como quede su musculatura, pero es de lo que menos tienen que preocuparse despues de pesar 200 kilos.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Abr 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Yo ya estoy en la décima semana sin harinas ni azúcares y éste es mi balance en la báscula:
> 
> Mido 1,81 y tengo 31 años.
> 
> ...



Piensa que al ppio se pierde más, porqué además de empezar a perder grasa, pierdes agua y tus intestinos y estómago se van desinchando y eso hace que el peso total sea bastante más bajo. Luego, obviamente vas perdiendo sólo de grasa, y los cambios no son tan bruscos.

Deporte:
Eso hará que el proceso sea más rápido y tu cuerpo, estéticamente, sea más bonito 

Yo haría 1 día a la semana algo aeróbico: 1 horita con la bici o corriendo a ritmo medio. No hay que abusar del cardio, pero si quieres hacer un par de días tp pasará nada.
El resto, fuerza.
Las pesas obvio que te irán bien, pero a mi me gusta el entreno funcional con el propio cuerpo.
Puedes probar con los tabata.
Tabata: 4 minutos en total. 20 segundos de trabajo fuerte + 10 segundos de pausa. Hasta llegar a los 4'. Te saldrán 8 series de trabajo. Tienes que terminar petado.
Para empezar puedes hacer 1 tabata y la gente con nivel hace 4 tabatas seguidos (dejando 1' de pausa entre ellos).
Los buenos haces un mismo ejercicio para todo un tabata mientras que gente que se inicia, va cambiando de ejercicio cada 20 segundos, así rinde mejor.

Te paso algunos ejemplos. Pero si buscas un poco encontrarás de todos los niveles.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Abr 2016)

La dieta paleolítica revisada -- Salud y Bienestar -- Sott.net

Este artículo es interesante para los que empiezan una alimentación de hombres no de gallinas como teníamos hasta ahora.


----------



## autsaider (5 Abr 2016)

Vamos a ver:

El cuerpo humano necesita unas 2500 calorias al día.

Tendrías que comer unas 5 barras de pan al día solo para mantener tu peso. Y si además quisieras engordar entonces tendrías que comer más de 5 barras al día.

Yo no soy capaz ni de comerme una barra al día.

¿Como coño te vas a poner gordo con una dieta de carbohidratos? La única respuesta que se me ocurre es que tu cuerpo está enfermo, tu metabolismo hace cosas raras, y por eso los carbohidratos te engordan.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> El cuerpo humano necesita unas 2500 calorias al día.
> 
> ...



Qué cuerpo? El tuyo? El mío? El de la vecina del 4º? El de un chico? El de un deportista? El de un sedentario? El de un flacucho? El de un mesomorfo?
Necesitan las mismas calorías Stallone que Paz PAdilla?


Límitate a comer 5 barras de pan y me cuentas al cabo de una semana.

Y tener un peso óptimo no significa que uno sea sano.

Repito: el 100% de la gente obesa lo es por comer hidratos refinados (Abuso).

No hay gordos por comer cocos, aguacates y nueces.

Cuesta de entender coñ...


----------



## autsaider (6 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Qué cuerpo? El tuyo? El mío? El de la vecina del 4º? El de un chico? El de un deportista? El de un sedentario? El de un flacucho? El de un mesomorfo?
> Necesitan las mismas calorías Stallone que Paz PAdilla?
> Agnotologo. Eso depende de edad, sexo, actividad... pero el valor promedio es ese: unas 2500.
> Límitate a comer 5 barras de pan y me cuentas al cabo de una semana.
> ...



blaoblaobla


----------



## Rauxa (6 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> blaoblaobla



Hola Tico :rolleye:


----------



## autsaider (6 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hola Tico :rolleye:



Para que la cuenta calórica te cuadre, y puedas decir que los hidratos engordan, tú necesitas que exista alguien capaz de zamparse una barra de pan entera en el desayuno, otra en el almuerzo, dos enteras en la comida, otra en la merienda y otra en la cena. Necesitas alguien que se zampe 6 barras de pan al día (o más).

Por supuesto no vas a admitir que el pan no puede engordarte (salvo que estés enfermo y tu metabolismo haga cosas raras) por la sencilla razón de que es muy difícil comer pan en cantidad suficiente como para que te pueda hacer engordar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Para que la cuenta calórica te cuadre, y puedas decir que los hidratos engordan, tú necesitas que exista alguien capaz de zamparse una barra de pan entera en el desayuno, otra en el almuerzo, dos enteras en la comida, otra en la merienda y otra en la cena. Necesitas alguien que se zampe 6 barras de pan al día (o más).
> 
> Por supuesto no vas a admitir que el pan no puede engordarte (salvo que estés enfermo y tu metabolismo haga cosas raras) por la sencilla razón de que es muy difícil comer pan en cantidad suficiente como para que te pueda hacer engordar.



Tú lo del ciclo de la insulina, el síndrome metabólico y la grasa visceral explicado aquí y en mi hilo del trigo así como doscientas veces te lo pasas por el forro ¿verdad? Otro que no se ha enterado que más pronto que tarde tendrá que cerrar la panadería.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> El cuerpo humano necesita unas 2500 calorias al día.
> 
> ...



Debe ser que eres inmune a todo tipo de razonamientos, indicios y datos que se han ido posteando en este hilo, y la verdad es que no entiendo tu agresividad.

No sé si necesitas un mapa para ver los asuntos que aquí se están debatiendo. Pero te lo pongo yo:

La respuesta insulinémica es diferente para hidratos, grasas y proteínas.

La respuesta insulinémica es diferente para los diferentes tipos de hidratos de carbono, azúcares, almidones, etc.

Hay fuertes indicios de que, a la hora de engordar/adelgazar, el total de calorías que contenga un alimento no es de gran utilidad para saber sus efectos metabólicos. Esto es claro desde el momento en que se entiende que el cuerpo, a la hora de, por ejemplo, almacenar grasa en los adipocitos, NECESITA una serie de procesos (entre los que es imprescindible la función de la INSULINA). Ignorar esto sólo puede llevar al desastre.

Por ejemplo, un culturista que desarrolla 10 kg. de músculo, EVIDENTEMENTE para crear esos 10 kg. de músculo necesita un superávit calórico; pero NO BASTA con eso. No basta con hincharse a comer para desarrollar musculatura. Igualmente, NO BASTA con hincharse a comer para ENGORDAR. Hay que comer determinadas cosas. 

Y eso sin hablar de otras hormonas, como la testosterona. O el cortisol. O e papel del sueño en los procesos metabólicos o la síntesis de ácidos grasos, o el papel de los triglicéridos o del colesterol.

Y es aquí donde llegamos al tema de los hidratos de carbono. Otro tema ya sería el de los cereales o el trigo en concreto, o las harinas. Las harinas como alimento con una respuesta insulinémica como la del azúcar.

Lo que pasa es que gente como tú y Sunwukung tiene un *prejuicio *que es que "comer carne es dañino para el ser humano". Yo no sé si será dañino, sólo sé que los argumentos que presentáis son pobres (por ser suaves) y no me convencen.

Y por último: en este post se está hablando fundamentalmente de adelgazar, de perder peso. Yo no defiendo que eliminar harinas y azúcares sea MEJOR para la salud que consumirlos. Defiendo que la gente que lo hace adelgaza mucho, y mejora de forma física de forma espectacular. Eso sí, no tengo evidencias de que alimentarse sin harinas ni azúcares sea más beneficioso para la salud que no hacerlo. Yo he pasado de ser obeso a estar en una forma física envidiable y con eso me basta.

También me basta para CISCARME en las putas pirámides de la alimentación que me inculcaron desde mi infancia y que me hicieron ser OBESO y hambriento, privándome de un montón de cosas para nada, "porque tienen mucha grasa". 

Pero bueno, que no sé para qué me esfuerzo. Que no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. Tú crees que el ser humano es frugívoro y que la carne es dañina. 

Contra eso no puedo hacer nada.

Yo sólo digo que parece que los responsables de la epidemia de obesidad son azúcares y harinas. Nada más, y nada menos.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Abr 2016)

_Yo no defiendo que eliminar harinas y azúcares sea MEJOR para la salud que consumirlos. Defiendo que la gente que lo hace adelgaza mucho, y mejora de forma física de forma espectacular. _


Yo sí lo digo: si algo es bueno para tu cuerpo por fuerza ha de ser MEJOR que lo otro.


----------



## KinderWeno (6 Abr 2016)

Interesante:

*Se multiplican por cuatro los casos de diabetes en el mundo*

El número de personas con diabetes en el mundo se ha multiplicado por cuatro entre 1980 y 2014, hasta los 422 millones de casos en ese último año, según un informe publicado hoy por la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS).

Según los últimos datos disponibles de la agencia sanitaria de la ONU, en 2012 los altos niveles de glucosa en sangre fueron responsables de 3,7 millones de muertes en el mundo, de las que 1,5 millones fueron directamente causadas por la diabetes.

La escalada de la enfermedad y teniendo en cuenta que de los 3,7 millones de fallecidos, un 43 % tenía menos de 70 años, ha llevado a la OMS a lanzar el primer informe global sobre la diabetes y a dedicar el Día Mundial de la Salud -que se celebra el 7 de abril- a esta enfermedad para concienciar a la población.

El informe también alerta que la preponderancia de la diabetes ha crecido en las tres últimas décadas, especialmente en países de bajos y medianos ingresos. Es precisamente en estos países en desarrollo en los que las tasas de mortalidad en adultos de entre 20 y 69 años por causas asociadas a altos niveles de azúcar son más altas, especialmente en los hombres.

Por regiones, la OMS destaca la incidencia de la mortalidad en adultos en África, en el este del Mediterráneo y en el sudeste asiático, y asimismo, señala el oeste del Pacífico como la zona en la que más han aumentado los decesos entre los años 2000 y 2012 (de 490.000 fallecimientos a 944.000).

En cuanto a la prevalencia de la diabetes, entre 1980 y 2014 ha pasado del 4,7 % hasta el 8,5 %, un período en el que los casos aumentaron o no disminuyeron en todos los países del mundo.

Con respecto a las cifras, en ese mismo periodo el número de enfermos dobló, siendo el sudeste asiático y el oeste del Pacífico donde se concentra un mayor número de diabéticos, 227 millones, más de la mitad del total mundial (422 millones).

Este incremento se ha dado con más rapidez en la última década entre los países con menos recursos, que en los países desarrollados.

Además del aumento y del envejecimiento de la población, la OMS señala que la principal razón asociada la extensión de la enfermedad es la acentuación del sobrepeso y la obesidad en la sociedad.

Concretamente, en 2014, casi uno de cada cuatro adultos tenía sobrepeso, y más de uno de cada diez sufría obesidad, además.

Las mujeres sufrieron sobrepeso y obesidad en mayor medida que los hombres, destaca el informe.

Según la OMS, la proporción de la población con obesidad y sobrepeso aumenta a medida que crece el nivel económico del país, ya que los países con altos y medianos ingresos cuentan con más del doble de obesos que los países con pocos recursos.

En este sentido, la región con mayor incidencia de obesidad según la organización mundial fue América, mientras que la más baja se dio en el sudeste asiático.

La OMS califica la diabetes como un serio peligro para la salud pública, ya que entre sus consecuencias se encuentra la ceguera, el fallo renal, las complicaciones cardiovasculares y la amputación de extremidades inferiores.

Se multiplican por cuatro los casos de diabetes en el mundo | Salud | EL MUNDO

Y la OMS sólo dice que es por el sobrepeso y la obesidad, y que es un peligro ::, les falta decir que el cielo es azul y los pájaros cantan. Vaya vendidos de mierda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Abr 2016)

KinderWeno dijo:


> ...el número de enfermos dobló, siendo *el Sudeste asiático* y el oeste del Pacífico donde se concentra un mayor número de diabéticos, 227 millones, más de la mitad del total mundial (422 millones)
> 
> En este sentido, la región con mayor incidencia de obesidad según la organización mundial fue América, mientras que la más baja se dio en el *Sudeste asiático*.



ienso:ienso::ouch::ouch:


----------



## sada (6 Abr 2016)

llevo esta semana a la vuelta de vacaciones sin probar el pan...ni siquiera el de centeno integral de panaderia de pueblo que comía. 
a ver que ta me va.

he hecho un bizcocho a base de harina de almendras y plátno, miel, cacao sin azúcar y huevos que está de muerte...para desayunar. la gente pone el grito en el cielo..porque me dicen que harina de almendras.. lo que engorda eso y plátanos (2) ..si son las magdalenas de los árboles...

que opináis???


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> llevo esta semana a la vuelta de vacaciones sin probar el pan...ni siquiera el de centeno integral de panaderia de pueblo que comía.
> a ver que ta me va.
> 
> he hecho un bizcocho a base de harina de almendras y plátno, miel, cacao sin azúcar y huevos que está de muerte...para desayunar. la gente pone el grito en el cielo..porque me dicen que harina de almendras.. lo que engorda eso y plátanos (2) ..si son las magdalenas de los árboles...
> ...



Ni puto caso a la gente, ese debería ser tu estribillo en la vida para todo. Para esto más aún.


----------



## sada (6 Abr 2016)

bueno he recopilado en un word lista de la compra y algunas recetas, lo pongo aquí por si le sirve algo de ayuda a alguien y también por si hay algo a mejorar/corregir.
lista compra: leche desn sin lactosa, agua, huevos, baicon o tocino bueno, queso fresco tipo burgos o mozarella, limones , platanos, lima, setas , pimiento rojo, pimiento verde, alitas 
pimientos piquillo para rellenar, atun bueno, mejillones, pimientos morrones, espárragos verdes, queso parmesano. cortezas de cerdo, lonchas de pechuga de pavo o jamón cocido, bajos en sal, queso fresco (tipo Philadelphia, yogurt griego sin azcar, frutos secos: cacahuetes , pistachos, datiles, orejones, nueces, carne costilla, conejo, pollo, pavo, jarrete, salmón 
comidas: carne + verdura, pescado + verdura, lentejas + carne/verdur sin patatas. 
lo chungo .. para mi l*as Cenas: *
Ideas: setas, revueltos, aguacate, calabacin, atún con pimientos morrones, ensaladas, huevos
Postres: yogurt s/a con mermelada s/a la vieja fábrica y frutos secos
recetas cenas/comidas 
“Calabacini” carbonara.
http://www.pequerecetas.com/receta/calabacini-carbonara/
2 calabacines 150 gr de bacón 3 huevos
2 cucharadas de leche, Queso parmesano
Sal Pimienta negra Aceite de oliva virgen extra
pimientos express: Un bote de pimientos de piquillo (suelen venir entre 6 y 7)
1 lata de atún escurrido 80 gr. de queso fresco (tipo Philadelphia, vale el normal y el light)
Un poco más de queso fresco y/o queso rallado fundente para decorar
Orégano
Pimientos con relleno Express para Cocinillas con prisas - Cocinillas.es

tomates al gratin tomates Queso (Tranchetes, cualquier queso en láminas, rallado… todo vale)
Orégano Aceite de oliva virgen extra
Tomates al gratín - Receta express - Cocinillas.es

champiñones rellenos: – 8 champiñones grandes – 8 huevos de codorniz
– Jamón serrano a taquitos (la cantidad depende de lo que os guste)
– Perejil – Un diente de ajo – Aceite de oliva
Receta: Champiñones rellenos de huevo y jamón - Cocinillas.es

calabacin con queso parmesano: calabacin ajo, queso por encima 
ensalada: rúcula, gambas + un aguacate. zumo de medio limón, aceite de oliva, sal y un poco de pimienta recién molida. 
Sándwich de lechuga, tomate y espárragos con huevo duro y atún 
revueltos de trigueros, ajetes, setas, gambas, puerros, todo junto o separado.
Revuelto de espárragos trigueros y gulas
Hoy cocina Juan Luis: Revuelto de espárragos trigueros y gulas - Cocinillas.es

Aguacate con huevo y bacon http://www.pequerecetas.com/receta/aguacate-huevo-bacon/
4 aguacates 8 huevos pequeños 150 gr de bacon 

guacamole: 2 aguacates 30g cebolla fresca 50g tomate 1/4 pimiento verde
1/2 lima Cilantro fresco Sal http://www.pequerecetas.com/receta/guacamole-receta/
aguacate con queso de cabra y miel: para 2 personas, 1 aguacate grande o 2 medianos, 6 rodajas pequeñas de queso de cabra (2 grandes), aceite de oliva virgen extra, miel de caña y sal en escamas.
http://www.mercadocalabajio.com/2013/08/aguacate-con-queso-de-cabra-y-miel-de.html
aguacate cena : -Una vez pelados los corto en gajitos y los pongo en un bol
-4 palitos de cangrejo conGelados cortados a gajitos
-una lata de atun -una bolita de queso mozarella cortada a gajitos
--aceite, sal, albahaca y pimienta la albahaca es fundamental

Ensalada de tallarines de calabacín
http://www.hola.com/cocina/recetas/2015072380109/ensalada-tallarines-calabacin/
2 calabacines 4 tomates cherry 2 lonchas de jamón serrano, 80 g de queso parmesano 20 g de piñones 1/5 diente de ajo 5 c.s. de aceite de oliva un manojito de albahaca sal y pimienta.

mini quiches de calabacín y pimientos en microondas
lonchas de pechuga de pavo o jamón cocido, preferiblemente bajos en sal
1/2 calabacín pelado y cortado en daditos 
1/4 de pimiento rojo cortado en daditos
1/4 de pimiento verde cortado en daditos
1 tarrina pequeña de queso fresco bajo en grasa (en mi caso sin lactosa)
1 huevo grandecito (si es pequeño le añadís una cucharada de leche)
1 cucharadita de aceite de oliva virgen extra y unas gotitas más para engrasar los moldes
sal y pimienta al gusto
http://www.cocinillas.es/2014/06/mi...in-y-pimientos-receta-ligera-para-microondas/

fin de semana: 
pastel de atún y verduras: Calabacín, 1 grande Tomates, 2 grandes (*) Huevos, 2 Atún natural o en aceite, 2 latitas Aceite de oliva virgen extra, para engrasar el molde Orégano, ½ cucharada Queso rallado bajo en grasa, 3 cucharadas (**) Sal
http://www.cocinillas.es/2016/03/pastel-de-atun-y-verduras/

Aguacates rellenos al horno: Aguacates, 2 que no estén maduros
Huevo, 1 Queso Parmesano rallado, 3 cucharadas Queso tierno rallado, 80 g
Jamón serrano en taquitos, 100 g Sal Aceite de oliva virgen extra
http://www.cocinillas.es/2016/02/aguacates-rellenos/

desayunos: Tortitas ligeras de plátano sin harina
Plátanos grandes, 2 (*) Huevos, 2 Levadura química tipo Royal, 1/2 cucharadita
Aceite, unas gotas para engrasar si la sartén tiende a pegarse
http://www.cocinillas.es/2016/03/tortitas-de-platano-sin-harina/

salsa aguacate (tamaño "normal")
- un huevo duro - un poco de cebolla cruda, más o menos 1/8, si se le pone mucha endulza la salsa. No es imprescindible. - 3 cucharadas de leche - Sal al gusto (hay que echarle más de la que a primera vista parece necesaria para que no quede soso) - Se le puede añadir algo de pimienta.
Todo bien molido. Para acompañar una pechuga de pollo o un bistec de cerdo es cojonuda!
fajita fria: En una tortita el guacamole para hacerte fajitas frias de pollo, lechuga.


----------



## Teselia (6 Abr 2016)

Hola.

Me he leído este hilo entero (empecé en diciembre) y he aprendido mucho, pero debo decir que no estoy obteniendo resultados.

Soy mujer, 26 años, 164 de estatura y 69 kgs. En su día fui muy obesa (105 kgs) y he perdido 36 kg a base de cuidar la alimentación y ejercicio. Mi alimentación era muy discordante con este hilo: yo he sido ovolactovegetariana durante 7 años y adelgacé siguiendo el método Montignac.

Nunca he conseguido bajar de los 69 kgs y creo que podría perder más, pero siento que mi cuerpo ha dicho "basta" después de perder tanto peso. Tengo algo de barriga y especialmente caderas y muslos muy anchos, además de kilos de celulitis bastante llamativa.

Tengo una enfermedad "incurable" en el útero y llevo 8 meses tomando píldora anticonceptiva. No me gusta tomarla y mi plan es dejarla pero se supone que mi fertilidad, entre otros, está en juego, así que no es un tema que pueda decidir a la ligera.

Sigo el estilo "paleo" desde diciembre, dejando poco a poco el vegetarianismo (me costó y hoy en día aún me cuesta comer según qué cosas). Actualmente no consumo ni patatas, ni arroz, ni boniato, ni plátano, ni miel. He dejado todo lo que es hidrato "fuerte" (no sé ahora cómo definirlo) para ver si adelgazo a vuestro envidiable ritmo. Pero no hay manera. Sobra decir que las harinas ni las huelo, ni el azúcar, ni edulcorantes.

Normalmente en el día suelo comer algo tipo:
Desayuno, café solo con leche de coco. Si tengo cierta hambre, me como medio/un aguacate troceado con aove y sal, o huevos (en tortilla o fritillos con la yema bastante cuajada). También de vez en cuando cecina (bien seleccionada). Algún fruto seco de vez en cuando.
Comida, siempre verdura (crema de champiñones casera, ensalada con atún, judías verdes, espárragos trigueros, alcachofas en diversos formatos (nunca de conserva), etc. De segundo o carne (pollo, lomo, solomillo...) o pescado (trucha, merluza, salmón...). Después, un café como el del desayuno.
Por la tarde, si tengo ganas de algo, cojo 1 fruta (como 1 pieza de fruta cada 2-3 días), o algún fruto seco, o lo que bebéis algunos de agua caliente con cacao.
Las cenas se parecen bastante a la comida, pero sin tomar café después.

Realizo ejercicio como ya dije. Actualmente, estoy centrada en 3h de yoga intenso a la semana + 1h de spinning, aproximadamente.

Solo bebo agua y de vez en cuando caldo de verduras o gazpacho.

Mantengo una relación a distancia y eso conlleva que, en lugar de realizar algún desvío en días sueltos, los realizo un poco condensados en ciertas fechas cuando estamos juntos (1-2 semanas al mes con relativos desvíos en forma de meriendas, o cenas, etc). ¿Ese podría ser el motivo que frene mi pérdida de peso?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## autsaider (6 Abr 2016)

Vamos a ver:

¿De verdad os creéis que hay una conspiración global en la que están implicadas los organismos sanitarios de todo el mundo para engañarnos a todos y hacernos comer lo que vosotros llamáis veneno puro (o sea: hidratos de carbono)?

¿De verdad os creéis que los autores que vosotros consultáis merecen algún crédito (tipos que no han publicado nada, que no han investigado nada, que no han recibido educación formal sobre nutrición, que no han estado en ningún organismo sanitario, etc.)?

¿De verdad os creéis que estar flaco es tan simple como dejar de comer pan?

¿De verdad os creéis que si estar flaco fuera tan simple como dejar de comer pan habría la epidemia de obesidad global que hay?

¿De verdad os creéis que los gordos del mundo no han probado ya a dejar de comer pan? (En mi edificio hay dos gordos y comentaron delante mía que probaron a dejar de comer pan, arroz y esa clase de cosas y que no les sirvió, un primo mio contó lo mismo)

Y no sigo porque tengo la impresión de que no os dais cuenta de lo absurdos y ridículos que sois.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Abr 2016)

Los panaderos tienen razón, no hay una conspiración global contra nuestra salud para enriquecerse, esa es la razón de que la carne roja valga como diez o veinte veces más cara que una barra de pan, lo hacen porque son tan buena gente que así nos disuaden de comer ese veneno de carne. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> ¿De verdad os creéis que hay una conspiración global en la que están implicadas los organismos sanitarios de todo el mundo para engañarnos a todos y hacernos comer lo que vosotros llamáis veneno puro (o sea: hidratos de carbono)?
> 
> ...



Si, yo también conozco a uno qiw no come pan estando gordo, pero sabes que? Que al café con leche de por la mañana le mete 3 cucharadas hasta arriba de azúcar. Que a media mañana se bebe una cocacola zero, que después de comer se come unas natillas Danet, y que por la noche siempre "cae algo" porque "se me abre un agujero en el estomago"

De que sirve que no coma pan si después se pone hasta arriba de mierdas


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Abr 2016)

Copio y pego artículo con dos estudios científicos de gran importancia, por dos motivos fundamentales:

-Demuestran que la teoría del balance energético y las calorías es FALSA. Ya que dietas con idéntica composición y calorías producen diferentes ganancias de peso y diferente composición corporal.

-Demuestran que el gluten, de por sí, tiene efectos en la ganancia de peso, sin ningún otro factor añadido (ojo: en RATAS, que NO FUNCIONAN IGUAL QUE LOS HUMANOS). Eso sí, las ratas respetan las leyes de la termodinámica (espero).

Entiendo que vienen al caso ya que la mayor parte de harinas contienen gluten. 

*Ruego a Tico, Sunwu y compañía que comenten los estudios. Y que nos los expliquen*. Y eso que el artículo no valora (porque la dieta es igual) asuntos como la respuesta insulinémica, etc.


El gluten engorda a los ratones, al margen de las calorías

— ¿Se puede engordar más, consumiendo las mismas calorías, porque la dieta incluye gluten?

— Parecemos nuevos… Sólo importan las calorías, básicamente porque está demostrado. Es ir contra las leyes de la física.



“Gluten-free diet reduces adiposity, inflammation and insulin resistance associated with the induction of PPAR-alpha and PPAR-gamma expression“

Artículo de 2013. Dos grupos de ratones. La dieta control tiene un 4.5% de gluten, mientras que la dieta sin-gluten (GF) es exactamente igual que la dieta control, pero sin el gluten.

Idéntica ingesta con ambas dietas:







Y diferente ganancia de peso y grasa corporal, y tamaño de adipocitos (cuidado al interpretar las gráficas porque los ejes de ordenadas no empiezan en 0 y las diferencias parecen mayores de lo que realmente son):







Y la interpretación que hacen los autores es la misma que estoy contando: la dieta sin gluten, comparativamente, redujo el peso y la grasa epididimal sin que eso estuviese asociado a una menor ingesta de comida o una mayor excreción de lípidos en las heces, pues fueron similares en ambos grupos de ratones:

The reduction of weight gain and epididymal fat was not associated with a lower food intake or increased lipid excretion, as they were similar in both groups

La reducción de ganancia de peso y grasa epididimal no estuvo asociada con una menor ingesta de comida o una excreción de lípidos incrementada, ya que fueron similares en ambos grupos.

Curiosamente el PPAR-gamma se incrementó mucho más en la dieta sin-gluten:







Mismo resultado en humanos con celiaquía (ver,ver): dejar el gluten está asociado con una restauración del PPAR-gamma. Desconozco si esto guarda alguna relación con el tipo de engorde que produce la harina de trigo.

“Wheat gluten intake increases weight gain and adiposity associated with reduced thermogenesis and energy expenditure in an animal model of obesity“

Artículo de 2015, de los mismos autores que el anterior. Experimento con ratones. Dos dietas, estándar (CD) y alta en grasa (HFD), con dos variantes: una con un 4.5% de gluten (-G) y otra sin gluten (-).

Misma ingesta enegética en las dietas CD y CD-G, y también en las HFD y HFD-G. Pero el peso corporal fue mayor con las dietas que tenían gluten, que con sus equivalentes isoenergéticas sin gluten:







Más grasa corporal en las dietas con gluten que en sus equivalentes isoenergéticas sin gluten:







No estoy diciendo que en humanos el efecto del gluten sea el mismo. Habría que comprobarlo.

Pero sí estoy diciendo que en estos estudios, con la misma ingesta energética, los resultados en términos de acumulación de grasa corporal son diferentes, porque la composición de la comida es diferente. Estos dos estudios se unen a la evidencia científica que demuestra que la teoría del balance energético (i.e. hablar de calorías en nutrición) es un fraude. La reacción del cuerpo humano ante la comida depende de la composición de la comida, incluyendo la cantidad de comida, pero no viene determinada por las calorías ingeridas.

No hay razón alguna para pensar que los estudios están mal hechos, porque la teoría del balance energético no tiene un fundamento científico (ver,ver,ver) y el mismo resultado se obtiene una y otra vez: los cambios en el peso y grasa corporal NO vienen determinados por las calorías que consumimos.

Link: El gluten engorda a los ratones, al margen de las calorías | No vuelvo a engordar


----------



## herreriko (7 Abr 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Si, yo también conozco a uno qiw no come pan estando gordo, pero sabes que? Que al café con leche de por la mañana le mete 3 cucharadas hasta arriba de azúcar. Que a media mañana se bebe una cocacola zero, que después de comer se come unas natillas Danet, y que por la noche siempre "cae algo" porque "se me abre un agujero en el estomago"
> 
> De que sirve que no coma pan si después se pone hasta arriba de mierdas



estoy totalmente de acuerdo.

las personas gordas o gorditas, su problema es que no se quieren enterar que su problema es basicamente de alimentacion en general.

leen entre lineas y se creen que quitando el pan y la pasta van a perder peso y no es asi.

para adelgazar, hay que querer hacerlo de verdad, no solo hacer algo de deporte, sino cambiar absolutamente TODOS tus habitos alimenticios.

el que esta gordo es porque no hace nada de deporte y porque come como un cabron o bebe alcohol como si no tuviera cabeza.

luego pasa que no comen pan ni pasta, pero se meten 5 copazos en copa de balon como si fueran 4 cubatas en 1, pero claro, se han quitado la pasta y el pan y se quejan de que no les vale esa dieta, que es una mierda.

o estan los que van al gym a diario y no adelgazan nada, van a clases a sudar la gota gorda, pero luego se cenan 3 filetes de ternera con dos puñados de patatas fritas pasadas por la freidora.

y vienen y te dicen que no adelgazan nada, que el deporte es una mierda.

hasta LOS COJONES de esa clase de individuos toxicos, cuando me toca lidiar con uno de esos, le meto un rapapolvo en cero coma que les dejo callados para el resto del mes con tanto quejiquismo.

luego añadir, que esta el factor genetico, esta claro. hay gente que le cuesta mas adelgazar que otra, y estos quejicas se te quejan igual de que claro, que X persona que tiene constitucion atletica apenas hace deporte y come mucho y yo como lo mismo que el y me pongo como una bola...

joder, jodete tio, si tu genetica es una puta mierda, a hacer el triple de sacrificio y a joderse!


----------



## autsaider (7 Abr 2016)

A adrenocromo dos cosas:

Ya puse hace tiempo un artículo donde demostraba que casi todo lo que hoy se llama ciencia es falso. ¿Es indispensable que lo vuelva a poner? Es que me va a llevar tiempo encontrarlo.

Vosotros sois agnotólogos. No os interesa la verdad. Lo que os interesa es encontrar argumentos para seguir defendiendo la mentira.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> A adrenocromo dos cosas:
> 
> Ya puse hace tiempo un artículo donde demostraba que casi todo lo que hoy se llama ciencia es falso. ¿Es indispensable que lo vuelva a poner? Es que me va a llevar tiempo encontrarlo.
> 
> Vosotros sois agnotólogos. No os interesa la verdad. Lo que os interesa es encontrar argumentos para seguir defendiendo la mentira.



¿Pero qué cojones? 

::


----------



## PATITOXXL (7 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones?
> 
> ::





Yo le tengo en el ignore, pero tengo que reconocer que tiene puntos muy graciosos. 
Pídele que te cuente lo de las aves que se hacen enemas con el pico y que si nos hiciéramos enemas de café no nos haría falta comer carne
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Vigilante (7 Abr 2016)

Ignorando las discusión basada en multiples estudios con tesultados muy diversos, ¿habéis probado lo de no comer pan y basura variada?
A mi me funciona muy bién aportándome bastantes beneficios.
Prefiero experiencias personales, nada de estudios ni teorías varias.


----------



## Dugongo (7 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> “Wheat gluten intake increases weight gain and adiposity associated with reduced thermogenesis and energy expenditure in an animal model of obesity“





Gluten y reducción de la velocidad del metabolismo están muy relacionadas. Hipotiroidismo (tiroiditis) de Hashimoto entre los más claros, pero no es el único caso. Síntomas del hipotiroidismo: 

Estreñimiento
Dificultad para concentrarse o pensar
Piel seca
Cuello grueso o presencia de bocio
Fatiga
Pérdida de cabello
Menstruación irregular y abundante
Intolerancia al frío
Aumento de peso leve

Básicamente: tengo frío y no puedo con la vida porque no gasto las calorías que ingiero, ya que mi cuerpo boicotea a mi tiroides porque confunde el gluten (gliadina en concreto) con la glándula tiroides: la ataca (auto inmune = auto atacarse)

Mientras tanto en USA los valores de TSH "sanos" se actualizaron hace años. En España no. Muchas personas que en USA serían diagnosticadas con hipotiroidismo (y desgraciadamente medicadas en muchos casos en lugar de dejar el gluten) en España son ignorados. Su cansancio, frío, sobrepeso, problemas de piel y mentales etc. son "cada vez más normales"

Interesante estudio


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (7 Abr 2016)

Creo que este gráfico es suficientemente explicativo para lo que estamos tratando... No hay correlación entre grasa y diabetes, pero el augmento de azúcar correlaciona sospechosamente con el aumento de diabetes... Simplemente "curioso". 

Y para los curiosos sobre el tema (el gráfico anterior está sacado de aquí), esta ppt (Síndrome metabólico: ¿es el azúcar o la grasa?) es altamente recomendable por el montón de información y gráficos que contiene... 

Share and Discover Knowledge on LinkedIn SlideShare / ivorcummins / 20140120-metabolic-syndrome-edited-version-ppt-rev-d

PS- Hay espacios porqué sino me saltaba directamente el youtube



---------- Post added 07-abr-2016 at 22:29 ----------




Tico dijo:


> A adrenocromo dos cosas:
> 
> Ya puse hace tiempo un artículo donde demostraba que casi todo lo que hoy se llama ciencia es falso. ¿Es indispensable que lo vuelva a poner? Es que me va a llevar tiempo encontrarlo.



¿Sabes lo que dices? :: 

Hasta el formato de un puto tetrabrick hay miles de horas acumuladas de ciencia detrás, por no decir lo que puede tener un coche, un smartphone y el puto cuerpo humano.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (7 Abr 2016)

Buenas a todos.

Comentar, que el dia 3 empece a restringuir tema de azucares y harinas(Azucares nada, harinas no todo).

Quitando que llevo 2 dias seguidos comiendo macarrones y hoy arroz, y 2 panecillos de pan de tomate y oregano con salmon, es lo unico asi fuera de lo que hablais en el hilo, que me sali un poco(Bueno, y que pensaba que el cacahuete era fruto seco, y era legumbre, comiendo los 3 primeros dias, pero bueno  ).

Peso dia 3 128,9
peso dia 4 128,4
peso dia 5 127,5
peso dia 6 126,5
peso dia 7 126,2

Se ve que tengo mucho sobrante(Como cuando empiezas a correr y las primeras semanas bajas rapidisimo, porque quemas sobre todo agua XDD)

¿Lo veis que bajo muy rapido, o es como digo, lo del agua, siendo mi caso de tanto sobrepeso?

Un saludo.

Edito.

He pasado de comer bastante durante el dia, e incluso comer algo cuando salia a las 0:00 de currar, a no comer, y durante el trabajo, comiendo pistachos estos dias, no tengo apenas hambre, incluso no desayunando por no tener hambre(Si como bien en comida y cena)


----------



## Clavisto (7 Abr 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Comentar, que el dia 3 empece a restringuir tema de azucares y harinas(Azucares nada, harinas no todo).
> 
> ...



No bajas nada para el peso que tienes porque sigues comiendo mal.

Haz un esfuerzo, coño.


----------



## Erich Weiss (7 Abr 2016)

Coño, si ha bajado dos kilos en cuatro días, eso es contraproducente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Abr 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Comentar, que el dia 3 empece a restringuir tema de azucares y harinas(Azucares nada, harinas no todo).
> 
> ...



Coge esta web y sigue lo que pone en ella como si te fuera vida en ello (probablemente así sea):

Empieza aquí ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (7 Abr 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Comentar, que el dia 3 empece a restringuir tema de azucares y harinas(Azucares nada, harinas no todo).
> 
> ...



Bajas MUY MUY lento para el sobrepeso que tienes. Con tu sobrepeso, los primeros días tendrías que perder mínimo 1 kg al día... 

Si quieres adelgazar rápido, haz una dieta con base cetogénica: no vas a pasar nada de hambre y vas a perder peso a buen ritmo. 

Hay muchos blogs/libros donde te explican paso por paso como hacer la dieta bien y lo que puedes y no puedes comer. 

Esta dieta no se basa en contar calorias y puedes comer lo que quieras de los alimentos permitidos. Como las grasa son muy saciantes, tu mismo irás reduciendo tus ingestas. Eso sí, en cuanto te saltas la dieta, tardas 2-3 días en perder peso por muy bien que te portes. Es decir, que los alimentos prohibidos, ni olerlos porqué te penalizan mucho...


----------



## Clavisto (7 Abr 2016)

Y no te peses a diario, hazlo una vez a la semana.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Abr 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Bajas MUY MUY lento para el sobrepeso que tienes. Con tu sobrepeso, los primeros días tendrías que perder mínimo 1 kg al día...
> 
> Si quieres adelgazar rápido, haz una dieta con base cetogénica: no vas a pasar nada de hambre y vas a perder peso a buen ritmo.
> 
> ...



A ver leed bien , que se ha zampado dos dias seguidos macarrones y arroz, eso impide la perdida de agua acusada de los primeros dias.

No hay que agobiarse con la velocidad, el cambio de habitos es por salud, la perdida de peso viene por si sola. 

Para ser la primera semana no va mal, solo deja los pecadillos si no el mono de hidratos rapidos te durara un mes en vez de una semana, y corres el peligro de recaer.

Para tu sobrepeso en tres meses estaras en unos 15-20 kilos menos y luego todo es llevar orden y perderas el resto mas despacio. No lo tomes como una dieta sino como un cambio de habitos permenente.

Yo no soy partidario de las dietas cetogenicas. Bajar tanto el porcentaje de hidratos totales incluye los hidratos buenos, y se pierden muchos micronutrientes por el camino. Como he dicho esto es una cuestion de salud y buenos habitos no de adelgazar rapido.


----------



## España1 (7 Abr 2016)

Me lo apunto, que aunque me encanta el pan hay q cuidarse!


----------



## zapatitos (8 Abr 2016)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> *Coño, si ha bajado dos kilos en cuatro días, eso es contraproducente.*



Eso es otra chorrada de programas para marujas como Las Mañanas de Mariló y que de tanto repetirlas ya os las creeis.

Como bien han dicho más arriba la pérdida depende de tu sobrepeso y segundo de tu nivel de actividad. Hace tiempo ví un reportaje sobre un chaval de estos típicos obesos yanquis que pesan 200 kilos que perdió más de 40 kilos en un mes solo comiendo más sano y dando una vuelta diaria a la manzana donde vivía diariamente, un ejercicio que con su sobrepeso podría equivaler a quemar más calorías que yo por ejemplo corriendo 10 kilómetros a buen ritmo.

Evidentemente en una persona que esté en su peso o cerca de su peso si es contraproducente perder dos kilos en cuatro semanas porque puede ser más tejido muscular que grasa pero para una persona con mucho sobrepeso es completamente normal.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (8 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo no soy partidario de las dietas cetogenicas. Bajar tanto el porcentaje de hidratos totales incluye los hidratos buenos, y se pierden muchos micronutrientes por el camino. Como he dicho esto es una cuestion de salud y buenos habitos no de adelgazar rapido.



Una cosa es que esté toda la vida así, que tampoco pasa nada (en los países nórdicos un tercio de la población están en constante cetosis y tienen menos diabetes que nosotros), y otra que esté 2-3 meses hasta que su peso sea más o menos normal. 

Yo llevo 3 años en dieta ceto/low carb y tengo una salud y unas analíticas de libro. A mi novia encima le ha solucionado el tema de la resistencia a la insulina y el síndrome de los ovarios poliquísticos. 

A mediados de mayo iré a hacerme analíticas otra vez y las subiré para que veáis lo "problemático" que son este tipo de dietas...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Abr 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Comentar, que el dia 3 empece a restringuir tema de azucares y harinas(Azucares nada, harinas no todo).
> 
> ...



Amigo, tienes que tomarte las cosas en serio. No puede ser que lleves desde el día 3 comiendo "sin azúcar ni harinas" y digas que los días 6 y siete has comido pan y macarrones. Eso te deja "sin azúcar ni harinas" los días cuatro y cinco, es decir, dos de siete. ¿?¿?¿?

Las pautas para las primeras semanas deben ser a rajatabla:

-Nada de pan.

-Nada de pasta.

-Nada de bollería, galletas, o dulces.

-Nada de cerveza.

Come carne, pescado, verduras y hortalizas, frutos secos, aceite de oliva.

Yo en tu caso me restringiría a eso durante unas semanas, hasta que te hagas la transición metabólica al proceso de oxidación de grasas.

Si te pones a comer macarrones, a tomar por culo todo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Johnny Drama (8 Abr 2016)

> Quitando que llevo 2 dias seguidos comiendo macarrones y hoy arroz, y 2 panecillos de pan de tomate y oregano con salmon



Hombre, es que ésto es salirte mucho del tema... Yo creo que los primeros días debes hacer a rajatabla.


----------



## Geriatric (8 Abr 2016)

En 1972, un científico británico dio la voz de alarma de que el azúcar - y no de grasa - era el mayor peligro para nuestra salud. Sin embargo, sus hallazgos fueron ridiculizados y arruinaron su reputación. ¿Cómo los mejores científicos de nutrición del mundo quedan tan mal durante tanto tiempo? [...] 

The sugar conspiracy | Ian Leslie | Society | The Guardian


----------



## stockman (8 Abr 2016)

herreriko dijo:


> estoy totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> las personas gordas o gorditas, su problema es que no se quieren enterar que su problema es basicamente de alimentacion en general.
> 
> ...



+100000000(...)00

Yo soy de complexion delgada, y tengo un cuerpo atletico/trabajado y estoy hasta los huevos de que gente gordita y demas me diga que claro que mi genetica es buena que no se que... Pero yo me meto unas 12h a la semana de entreno y solo como 'mierda' (hablando claro) 1-2 veces por semana.

Luego me ves a mi comiendome a media mañana 1 platano y para merendar 1 manzana y frutos secos y a ellos un paquete de patatas, un croisant con chocolate, etc. Y el deporte ni tocarlo claro, no sea que se lesionen...


----------



## ikifenix (8 Abr 2016)

stockman dijo:


> +100000000(...)00
> 
> Yo soy de complexion delgada, y tengo un cuerpo atletico/trabajado y estoy hasta los huevos de que gente gordita y demas me diga que claro que mi genetica es buena que no se que... Pero yo me meto unas 12h a la semana de entreno y solo como 'mierda' (hablando claro) 1-2 veces por semana.
> 
> Luego me ves a mi comiendome a media mañana 1 platano y para merendar 1 manzana y frutos secos y a ellos un paquete de patatas, un croisant con chocolate, etc. Y el deporte ni tocarlo claro, no sea que se lesionen...



La genética también hace mucho. Mi hermano es un jodido palillo, no recuerdo el día que no merendase una palmera de chocolate, o una caña, o cereales con miel, etc... y sin hacer el huevo, mientras yo me he pasado más de media vida a dieta, en gimnasios y subido a una bicicleta, porque a la que me descuido empiezo a engordar.

Si mi hermano hubiese tenido mi genetica, con su forma de vida y de comer, pesaría facilmente 200Kg, pero ha tenido suerte y está en su peso.

Que sí, que los habitos también influyen y comer bien, pero como se puede ver en este mismo hilo, el "comer bien" oficial es justo lo contrario a lo que realmente hay que hacer. Seguro que hay muchísima gente que piensa que está comiendo bien, siguiendo los consejos de su médico a rajatabla y ven que no adelgazan.

Por supuesto también están los que se quejan y luego se zampan una caja de donuts de una sentada a diario, pero eso ya es otra historia.


----------



## -H- (8 Abr 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Comentar, que el dia 3 empece a restringuir tema de azucares y harinas(Azucares nada, harinas no todo).
> 
> ...



Tu tienes que bajar de peso ya, que te estas jugando pillar algo grave o palmar, yo primero deje drogas duras como el alcohol, el tabaco u otras, luego un buen dia me dije ¿he dejado esto y voy a palmar por los bollos como un Homer Simpson? es la pregunta que te tienes que hacer, si por comer esta mierda ¿estás dispuesto a perder todo lo que has conseguido hasta ahora?

Dejar esa mierda es como dejar el tabaco, al principio parece imposible, yo lo deje en el 2004 y pase las de Cain, ahora miro atrás y me digo vaya 12 añitos de mierda que le he ahorrado a mis pulmones. El azucar lo deje hace tres años porque ya tenia la diabetes en 120, ahora la tengo en 97, miro atrás y pienso, "si no lo hubiera dejado ahora era diabético y tampoco lo podría tomar, que tres añitos de mierda me he ahorrado"

Echale huevos, portate como un hombre, repitete "no soy un puto gordo zampabollos, soy un atleta que cuida su alimentación y hace deporte todos los dias". Si tu solo no puedes vete a un gimnasio de boxeo, ellos hacen acondicionamiento física por la mañana y entrenan boxeo por la tarde, se pesan todos los días y saben de nutrición, la dinámica de grupo, de estar rodeado de gente sana que se pesa todos los días te llevará adelante. El boxeo te puede salvar la vida, a mi me la salvo


----------



## KinderWeno (8 Abr 2016)

Por aquí otro que sigue bajando de peso (no sé cuánto, hace semanas que no me peso) habiendo dejado azúcares refinados y harinas, que en realidad de eso es de lo que va el hilo, no de dejar carbohidratos ni frutas por la glucosa y demás.

Y no me hace falta ningún estudio para saber si adelgazo y gano en salud o no, ya no compruebo por mí mismo, como tantos otros por aquí.

PD: Para los "panaderos" que siempre piden justificar con artículos, os dejo aquí uno que acaba de salir que trata justo el tema, hecho a pachas entre la universidad de Guisconsin y la de Matachusetts.
Nachur04/08/06More fat and healthy?WTF! that's not possible OMG. Grijander et al 2016


----------



## qbit (8 Abr 2016)

Estoy leyendo el libro de Arnold Ehret "Mucusless Diet Healing System" y dice:

_"The reason a "one-sided" meat-eater can live a relatively longer, certain time than the vegetarian "starch-eater" is easy to understand after having learned Lesson 5. The first one produces less solid obstructions by smaller quantities of meat-foods than the starch "over-eater" but his later diseases are more dangerous because he accumulates more poisons, pus and uric acid."_


----------



## sada (8 Abr 2016)

Que opináis de esto:.¿
Fresas con nata 
Tocino
Lentejas sin patata con carne y verduras
Bizcocho a base de almendra molida cacao 0 y miel
Yogures sin azúcar con nueces y frutos secos


----------



## kron-ragnarok (8 Abr 2016)

Buenas.

Si, teneis razon completamente.
El problema que tengo es aun convivir con los viejos ::

Pero vamos, a partir de mañana me hago yo la comida a diario, para hacerlo acorde a la idea de quitarme azucar y harinas.

Gracias por los consejos 

Un saludo.


----------



## Vigilante (8 Abr 2016)

ikifenix dijo:


> La genética también hace mucho. Mi hermano es un jodido palillo, no recuerdo el día que no merendase una palmera de chocolate, o una caña, o cereales con miel, etc... y sin hacer el huevo, mientras yo me he pasado más de media vida a dieta, en gimnasios y subido a una bicicleta, porque a la que me descuido empiezo a engordar.
> 
> Si mi hermano hubiese tenido mi genetica, con su forma de vida y de comer, pesaría facilmente 200Kg, pero ha tenido suerte y está en su peso.
> 
> ...



Tu hermano puede estar flaco pero a su vez podrido por dentro. Estas cosas salen con el tiempo en algunos casos, espero que no en este caso pero dile que deje esas basuras.


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Abr 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Tu hermano puede estar flaco pero a su vez podrido por dentro. Estas cosas salen con el tiempo en algunos casos, espero que no en este caso pero dile que deje esas basuras.



Una del curro está embarazada. Pocos meses, y la tia sólo en el tiempo que la veo en el trabajo se mete cada día una pedazo palmerita de chocolate, galletas maría o un bocadillo.

Cualquier cosa que le digas no sirve de nada, o te sale por el tema de los antojos o por el tema de que tiene que comer por dos.

El crío le saldrá diabético perdido el pobre


----------



## ikifenix (9 Abr 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Tu hermano puede estar flaco pero a su vez podrido por dentro. Estas cosas salen con el tiempo en algunos casos, espero que no en este caso pero dile que deje esas basuras.



Ya, pero me refería al tema del peso más que nada, yo por ejemplo siempre he tenido algo de sobrepeso, pero mis analíticas son perfectas, supongo que por el hecho de haberme pasado tantas horas haciendo deporte para tener el peso bajo control a lo largo de mi vida.

El problema es que nadie aprende en cabeza ajena, hasta que no se lleve el primer susto no creo que cambie y yo ya empiezo a parecer un vegano (por lo cansinos que son) hablando de las bondades de dejar los hidratos y el azúcar.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (9 Abr 2016)

Buenas.

No se si ya pusisteis este documental sobre la industria azucarera, y como nos manipulan muchas veces.

Se llama fed up.

Yo lo vi hace unos meses por netflix, y me vi bastante reflejado, la verdad.

Os pongo el enlace a youtube, y la wikipedia, por si quereis leer antes de que va el documental.

un saludo.

https://www.youtube. com/watch?v=-K5K_BItktk

No me sale el link cuando pongo insertar enlace. Copiar y pegar para verlo.

Traductor de Google


----------



## zapatitos (9 Abr 2016)

ikifenix dijo:


> *Ya, pero me refería al tema del peso más que nada, yo por ejemplo siempre he tenido algo de sobrepeso, pero mis analíticas son perfectas, supongo que por el hecho de haberme pasado tantas horas haciendo deporte para tener el peso bajo control a lo largo de mi vida.
> 
> El problema es que nadie aprende en cabeza ajena, hasta que no se lleve el primer susto no creo que cambie y yo ya empiezo a parecer un vegano (por lo cansinos que son) hablando de las bondades de dejar los hidratos y el azúcar.*



Yo cansineo a quien veo receptivo, al que no le dejo tranquilo que es su problema y no el mío y además es imposible convencer a quien no quiere ser convencido. De eso se da cuenta uno desde el primer segundo, si te miran con ojos de buho y te sueltan las frases típicas déjalo y ponte a hablar de furbol, toros o de lo buena que está la rubia que acaba de pasar por la calle que eso si les interesará seguro.

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Que opináis de esto:.¿
> Fresas con nata
> Tocino
> Lentejas sin patata con carne y verduras
> ...



:baba: :baba: ese bizcocho...:baba: ::


----------



## Lintel mermáis (9 Abr 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Tu hermano puede estar flaco pero a su vez podrido por dentro. Estas cosas salen con el tiempo en algunos casos, espero que no en este caso pero dile que deje esas basuras.



Totalmente de acuerdo! Yo Conozco el caso de una chica muy delgada por naturaleza que come lo que le da la gana porque total, puede permitírselo y no engordar.
Tiene un problema tremendo de gingivitis desde hace años y continúa teniendo brotes de acné con casi 37 años.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2016 at 15:30 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Una del curro está embarazada. Pocos meses, y la tia sólo en el tiempo que la veo en el trabajo se mete cada día una pedazo palmerita de chocolate, galletas maría o un bocadillo.
> 
> Cualquier cosa que le digas no sirve de nada, o te sale por el tema de los antojos o por el tema de que tiene que comer por dos.
> 
> El crío le saldrá diabético perdido el pobre



¡Ay dios! Si precisamente en el embarazo en cuanto se detecta la glucosa alta lo que hacen es recomendar inmediatamente una dieta clavada a la paleo: no pan, no pasta, cuidadito con las legumbres y el arroz y más verduras y protes. Si a las embarazadas les recomendasen dieta tipola paleo (aunque las legumbres en el embarazo sí están muy recomendadas)desde el principio se ahorrarían muchos problemas de glucosa, digestiones pesadas, acidez.

También hay mucha descerebrada que piensa "voy a comer lo que me de la gana, total voy a engordar igual" y se mete los donuts y palmeras de chocolate que no se metía jamás antes de embarazarse. Lo de comer por dos está superadísimo y ninguna matrona o ginecólogo lo recomienda.

Está la perra que tiene todavía el personal sanitario de los lácteos para conseguir calcio y de ahí si que no los sacas. Da igual que les digas que el sésamo y el Tahini son los alimentos que más calcio contienen, te seguirán insistiendo en tres raciones de lácteos diarias. En fin, es lo que hay


----------



## sada (9 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :baba: :baba: ese bizcocho...:baba: ::



no serviría??

---------- Post added 09-abr-2016 at 13:32 ----------

hoy estoy haciendo esto para comer
Pastel de atún y verduras, receta fácil paso a paso
Calabacín, 1 grande
Tomates, 2 grandes (*)
Huevos, 2
Atún natural o en aceite, 2 latitas
Aceite de oliva virgen extra, para engrasar el molde
Orégano, ½ cucharada
Queso rallado bajo en grasa, 3 cucharadas (**)
Sal


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> no serviría??
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-abr-2016 at 13:32 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo creo que sí.... Quería decir que tiene una pinta ese bizcocho con esos ingredientes.... :baba:

Qué pinta también el pastel de atún y verdura :baba:


----------



## zapatitos (9 Abr 2016)

Lintel mermáis dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo! Yo Conozco el caso de una chica muy delgada por naturaleza que come lo que le da la gana porque total, puede permitírselo y no engordar.
> Tiene un problema tremendo de gingivitis desde hace años y continúa teniendo brotes de acné con casi 37 años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-abr-2016 at 15:30 ----------
> ...



Y después cuando han parido y se ven el pedazo de celulitis y varices que les ha salido por supuesto le echan la culpa a haber parido al crío y nunca al kilogramo diario de bollos y palmeritas que se han metido para el cuerpo. Y en el café del desayuno que no falte la sacarina "porque el azúcar en el café engorda" mientras se meten para el cuerpo un bollo con el café que tiene bastante más azúcar que la que echan al café, son cosas que jamás podré entender de la especie humana ::

Saludos.


----------



## sada (9 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo creo que sí.... Quería decir que tiene una pinta ese bizcocho con esos ingredientes.... :baba:
> 
> Qué pinta también el pastel de atún y verdura :baba:



ah ok, es que referente a esta forma de comer sin azúcares y sin harinas veo dos vertientes..lo que reniegan de las grasas , lácteos etc ...los que no...y ya no se que hacer.

quiero hacerlo lo mejor posible...el pastel de atún y verduras necesita mas tiempo q la receta en mi horno al menos, y yo le puse queso mozarella y queso normal...y atún en aceite.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> ah ok, es que referente a esta forma de comer sin azúcares y sin harinas veo dos vertientes..lo que reniegan de las grasas , lácteos etc ...los que no...y ya no se que hacer.
> 
> quiero hacerlo lo mejor posible...el pastel de atún y verduras necesita mas tiempo q la receta en mi horno al menos, y yo le puse queso mozarella y queso normal...y atún en aceite.



Aqui nadie reniega de las grasas, de hecho hay que aumentar la ingesta sin miedo. Las grasas dan energia sin el incomveniente de los picos de insulina.

Los lacteos solo los eliminamos los que nos sientan mal. Solo decimos que mejor en forma de yogur y queso curado que eliminan la mayor parte de la lactosa que es un azucar con problemas añadidos.


----------



## sada (9 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aqui nadie reniega de las grasas, de hecho hay que aumentar la ingesta sin miedo. Las grasas dan energia sin el incomveniente de los picos de insulina.
> 
> Los lacteos solo los eliminamos los que nos sientan mal. Solo decimos que mejor en forma de yogur y queso curado que eliminan la mayor parte de la lactosa que es un azucar con problemas añadidos.



no lo decía por el foro sino por todo en general, blogs, redes sociales..estoy que lo leo todo ::::::

---------- Post added 09-abr-2016 at 17:11 ----------

a ver si lo he entendido bien;
carnes todas, verduras todas, frutas todas??? 
frutos secos si, pipas, pistachos, nueces, harina de almendra, harina de coco, 
lacteos si, todos pero mejor en forma de queso, nata, y yogurt, 
huevos si, 
baicon si


----------



## vyk (9 Abr 2016)

Yo ahora cuando hago lentejas las mezclo con arroz basmati y le añado un buen toque de curry. Están buenísimas así.


----------



## autoestopista (9 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aqui nadie reniega de las grasas, de hecho hay que aumentar la ingesta sin miedo. Las grasas dan energia sin el incomveniente de los picos de insulina.
> 
> Los lacteos solo los eliminamos los que nos sientan mal. Solo decimos que mejor en forma de yogur y queso curado que eliminan la mayor parte de la lactosa que es un azucar con problemas añadidos.



Esto es así.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Abr 2016)

¡Ay va qué rollazo! :: .... y en extranjero 

The sugar conspiracy | Ian Leslie | Society | The Guardian

*The sugar conspiracy*

In 1972, a British scientist sounded the alarm that sugar – and not fat – was the greatest danger to our health. But his findings were ridiculed and his reputation ruined. How did the world’s top nutrition scientists get it so wrong for so long?

by Ian Leslie

Thursday 7 April 2016 06.00 BST

Robert Lustig is a paediatric endocrinologist at the University of California who specialises in the treatment of childhood obesity. A 90-minute talk he gave in 2009, titled Sugar: The Bitter Truth, has now been viewed more than six million times on YouTube. In it, Lustig argues forcefully that fructose, a form of sugar ubiquitous in modern diets, is a “poison” culpable for America’s obesity epidemic.

A year or so before the video was posted, Lustig gave a similar talk to a conference of biochemists in Adelaide, Australia. Afterwards, a scientist in the audience approached him. Surely, the man said, you’ve read Yudkin. Lustig shook his head. John Yudkin, said the scientist, was a British professor of nutrition who had sounded the alarm on sugar back in 1972, in a book called Pure, White, and Deadly.

“If only a small fraction of what we know about the effects of sugar were to be revealed in relation to any other material used as a food additive,” wrote Yudkin, “that material would promptly be banned.” The book did well, but Yudkin paid a high price for it. Prominent nutritionists combined with the food industry to destroy his reputation, and his career never recovered. He died, in 1995, a disappointed, largely forgotten man.

Perhaps the Australian scientist intended a friendly warning. Lustig was certainly putting his academic reputation at risk when he embarked on a high-profile campaign against sugar. But, unlike Yudkin, Lustig is backed by a prevailing wind. We read almost every week of new research into the deleterious effects of sugar on our bodies. In the US, the latest edition of the government’s official dietary guidelines includes a cap on sugar consumption. In the UK, the chancellor George Osborne has announced a new tax on sugary drinks. Sugar has become dietary enemy number one.

This represents a dramatic shift in priority. For at least the last three decades, the dietary arch-villain has been saturated fat. When Yudkin was conducting his research into the effects of sugar, in the 1960s, a new nutritional orthodoxy was in the process of asserting itself. Its central tenet was that a healthy diet is a low-fat diet. Yudkin led a diminishing band of dissenters who believed that sugar, not fat, was the more likely cause of maladies such as obesity, heart disease and diabetes. But by the time he wrote his book, the commanding heights of the field had been seized by proponents of the fat hypothesis. Yudkin found himself fighting a rearguard action, and he was defeated.

Not just defeated, in fact, but buried. When Lustig returned to California, he searched for Pure, White and Deadly in bookstores and online, to no avail. Eventually, he tracked down a copy after submitting a request to his university library. On reading Yudkin’s introduction, he felt a shock of recognition.

“Holy crap,” Lustig thought. “This guy got there 35 years before me.”

In 1980, after long consultation with some of America’s most senior nutrition scientists, the US government issued its first Dietary Guidelines. The guidelines shaped the diets of hundreds of millions of people. Doctors base their advice on them, food companies develop products to comply with them. Their influence extends beyond the US. In 1983, the UK government issued advice that closely followed the American example.

The most prominent recommendation of both governments was to cut back on saturated fats and cholesterol (this was the first time that the public had been advised to eat less of something, rather than enough of everything). Consumers dutifully obeyed. We replaced steak and sausages with pasta and rice, butter with margarine and vegetable oils, eggs with muesli, and milk with low-fat milk or orange juice. But instead of becoming healthier, we grew fatter and sicker.

Look at a graph of postwar obesity rates and it becomes clear that something changed after 1980. In the US, the line rises very gradually until, in the early 1980s, it takes off like an aeroplane. Just 12% of Americans were obese in 1950, 15% in 1980, 35% by 2000. In the UK, the line is flat for decades until the mid-1980s, at which point it also turns towards the sky. Only 6% of Britons were obese in 1980. In the next 20 years that figure more than trebled. Today, two thirds of Britons are either obese or overweight, making this the fattest country in the EU. Type 2 diabetes, closely related to obesity, has risen in tandem in both countries.

At best, we can conclude that the official guidelines did not achieve their objective; at worst, they led to a decades-long health catastrophe. Naturally, then, a search for culprits has ensued. Scientists are conventionally apolitical figures, but these days, nutrition researchers write editorials and books that resemble liberal activist tracts, fizzing with righteous denunciations of “big sugar” and fast food. Nobody could have predicted, it is said, how the food manufacturers would respond to the injunction against fat – selling us low-fat yoghurts bulked up with sugar, and cakes infused with liver-corroding transfats.

Nutrition scientists are angry with the press for distorting their findings, politicians for failing to heed them, and the rest of us for overeating and under-exercising. In short, everyone – business, media, politicians, consumers – is to blame. Everyone, that is, except scientists.

* We replaced steak and sausages with pasta and rice, butter with margarine, eggs with muesli. But we still grew fatter*

But it was not impossible to foresee that the vilification of fat might be an error. Energy from food comes to us in three forms: fat, carbohydrate, and protein. Since the proportion of energy we get from protein tends to stay stable, whatever our diet, a low-fat diet effectively means a high-carbohydrate diet. The most versatile and palatable carbohydrate is sugar, which John Yudkin had already circled in red. In 1974, the UK medical journal, the Lancet, sounded a warning about the possible consequences of recommending reductions in dietary fat: “The cure should not be worse than the disease.”

Still, it would be reasonable to assume that Yudkin lost this argument simply because, by 1980, more evidence had accumulated against fat than against sugar.

After all, that’s how science works, isn’t it?

If, as seems increasingly likely, the nutritional advice on which we have relied for 40 years was profoundly flawed, this is not a mistake that can be laid at the door of corporate ogres. Nor can it be passed off as innocuous scientific error. What happened to John Yudkin belies that interpretation. It suggests instead that this is something the scientists did to themselves – and, consequently, to us.

We tend to think of heretics as contrarians, individuals with a compulsion to flout conventional wisdom. But sometimes a heretic is simply a mainstream thinker who stays facing the same way while everyone around him turns 180 degrees. When, in 1957, John Yudkin first floated his hypothesis that sugar was a hazard to public health, it was taken seriously, as was its proponent. By the time Yudkin retired, 14 years later, both theory and author had been marginalised and derided. Only now is Yudkin’s work being returned, posthumously, to the scientific mainstream.

These sharp fluctuations in Yudkin’s stock have had little to do with the scientific method, and a lot to do with the unscientific way in which the field of nutrition has conducted itself over the years. This story, which has begun to emerge in the past decade, has been brought to public attention largely by sceptical outsiders rather than eminent nutritionists. In her painstakingly researched book, The Big Fat Surprise, the journalist Nina Teicholz traces the history of the proposition that saturated fats cause heart disease, and reveals the remarkable extent to which its progress from controversial theory to accepted truth was driven, not by new evidence, but by the influence of a few powerful personalities, one in particular.

Teicholz’s book also describes how an establishment of senior nutrition scientists, at once insecure about its medical authority and vigilant for threats to it, consistently exaggerated the case for low-fat diets, while turning its guns on those who offered evidence or argument to the contrary. John Yudkin was only its first and most eminent victim.

Today, as nutritionists struggle to comprehend a health disaster they did not predict and may have precipitated, the field is undergoing a painful period of re-evaluation. It is edging away from prohibitions on cholesterol and fat, and hardening its warnings on sugar, without going so far as to perform a reverse turn. But its senior members still retain a collective instinct to malign those who challenge its tattered conventional wisdom too loudly, as Teicholz is now discovering.

To understand how we arrived at this point, we need to go back almost to the beginning of modern nutrition science.

On 23 September, 1955, US President Dwight Eisenhower suffered a heart attack. Rather than pretend it hadn’t happened, Eisenhower insisted on making details of his illness public. The next day, his chief physician, Dr Paul Dudley White, gave a press conference at which he instructed Americans on how to avoid heart disease: stop smoking, and cut down on fat and cholesterol. In a follow-up article, White cited the research of a nutritionist at the University of Minnesota, Ancel Keys.

Heart disease, which had been a relative rarity in the 1920s, was now felling middle-aged men at a frightening rate, and Americans were casting around for cause and cure. Ancel Keys provided an answer: the “diet-heart hypothesis” (for simplicity’s sake, I am calling it the “fat hypothesis”). This is the idea, now familiar, that an excess of saturated fats in the diet, from red meat, cheese, butter, and eggs, raises cholesterol, which congeals on the inside of coronary arteries, causing them to harden and narrow, until the flow of blood is staunched and the heart seizes up.

Ancel Keys was brilliant, charismatic, and combative. A friendly colleague at the University of Minnesota described him as, “direct to the point of bluntness, critical to the point of skewering”; others were less charitable. He exuded conviction at a time when confidence was most welcome. The president, the physician and the scientist formed a reassuring chain of male authority, and the notion that fatty foods were unhealthy started to take hold with doctors, and the public. (Eisenhower himself cut saturated fats and cholesterol from his diet altogether, right up until his death, in 1969, from heart disease.)

Many scientists, especially British ones, remained sceptical. The most prominent doubter was John Yudkin, then the UK’s leading nutritionist. When Yudkin looked at the data on heart disease, he was struck by its correlation with the consumption of sugar, not fat. He carried out a series of laboratory experiments on animals and humans, and observed, as others had before him, that sugar is processed in the liver, where it turns to fat, before entering the bloodstream.

He noted, too, that while humans have always been carnivorous, carbohydrates only became a major component of their diet 10,000 years ago, with the advent of mass agriculture. Sugar – a pure carbohydrate, with all fibre and nutrition stripped out – has been part of western diets for just 300 years; in evolutionary terms, it is as if we have, just this second, taken our first dose of it. Saturated fats, by contrast, are so intimately bound up with our evolution that they are abundantly present in breast milk. To Yudkin’s thinking, it seemed more likely to be the recent innovation, rather than the prehistoric staple, making us sick.

John Yudkin was born in 1910, in the East End of London. His parents were Russian Jews who settled in England after fleeing the pogroms of 1905. Yudkin’s father died when he was six, and his mother brought up her five sons in poverty. By way of a scholarship to a local grammar school in Hackney, Yudkin made it to Cambridge. He studied biochemistry and physiology, before taking up medicine. After serving in the Royal Army Medical Corps during the second world war, Yudkin was made a professor at Queen Elizabeth College in London, where he built a department of nutrition science with an international reputation.

Ancel Keys was intensely aware that Yudkin’s sugar hypothesis posed an alternative to his own. If Yudkin published a paper, Keys would excoriate it, and him. He called Yudkin’s theory “a mountain of nonsense”, and accused him of issuing “propaganda” for the meat and dairy industries. “Yudkin and his commercial backers are not deterred by the facts,” he said. “They continue to sing the same discredited tune.” Yudkin never responded in kind. He was a mild-mannered man, unskilled in the art of political combat.
Fat guidelines lacked solid scientific evidence, study concludes
Read more

That made him vulnerable to attack, and not just from Keys. The British Sugar Bureau dismissed Yudkin’s claims about sugar as “emotional assertions”; the World Sugar Research Organisation called his book “science fiction”. In his prose, Yudkin is fastidiously precise and undemonstrative, as he was in person. Only occasionally does he hint at how it must have felt to have his life’s work besmirched, as when he asks the reader, “Can you wonder that one sometimes becomes quite despondent about whether it is worthwhile trying to do scientific research in matters of health?”

Throughout the 1960s, Keys accumulated institutional power. He secured places for himself and his allies on the boards of the most influential bodies in American healthcare, including the American Heart Association and the National Institutes of Health. From these strongholds, they directed funds to like-minded researchers, and issued authoritative advice to the nation. “People should know the facts,” Keys told Time magazine. “Then if they want to eat themselves to death, let them.”

This apparent certainty was unwarranted: even some supporters of the fat hypothesis admitted that the evidence for it was still inconclusive. But Keys held a trump card. From 1958 to 1964, he and his fellow researchers gathered data on the diets, lifestyles and health of 12,770 middle-aged men, in Italy, Greece, Yugoslavia, Finland, Netherlands, Japan and the United States. The Seven Countries Study was finally published as a 211-page monograph in 1970. It showed a correlation between intake of saturated fats and deaths from heart disease, just as Keys had predicted. The scientific debate swung decisively behind the fat hypothesis.

Keys was the original big data guy (a contemporary remarked: “Every time you question this man Keys, he says, ‘I’ve got 5,000 cases. How many do you have?’). Despite its monumental stature, however, the Seven Countries Study, which was the basis for a cascade of subsequent papers by its original authors, was a rickety construction. There was no objective basis for the countries chosen by Keys, and it is hard to avoid the conclusion that he picked only those he suspected would support his hypothesis. After all, it is quite something to choose seven nations in Europe and leave out France and what was then West Germany, but then, Keys already knew that the French and Germans had relatively low rates of heart disease, despite living on a diet rich in saturated fats.

The study’s biggest limitation was inherent to its method. Epidemiological research involves the collection of data on people’s behaviour and health, and a search for patterns. Originally developed to study infection, Keys and his successors adapted it to the study of chronic diseases, which, unlike most infections, take decades to develop, and are entangled with hundreds of dietary and lifestyle factors, effectively impossible to separate.

To reliably identify causes, as opposed to correlations, a higher standard of evidence is required: the controlled trial. In its simplest form: recruit a group of subjects, and assign half of them a diet for, say, 15 years. At the end of the trial, assess the health of those in the intervention group, versus the control group. This method is also problematic: it is virtually impossible to closely supervise the diets of large groups of people. But a properly conducted trial is the only way to conclude with any confidence that X is responsible for Y.

Although Keys had shown a correlation between heart disease and saturated fat, he had not excluded the possibility that heart disease was being caused by something else. Years later, the Seven Countries study’s lead Italian researcher, Alessandro Menotti, went back to the data, and found that the food that correlated most closely with deaths from heart disease was not saturated fat, but sugar.

By then it was too late. The Seven Countries study had become canonical, and the fat hypothesis was enshrined in official advice. The congressional committee responsible for the original Dietary Guidelines was chaired by Senator George McGovern. It took most of its evidence from America’s nutritional elite: men from a handful of prestigious universities, most of whom knew or worked with each other, all of whom agreed that fat was the problem – an assumption that McGovern and his fellow senators never seriously questioned. Only occasionally were they asked to reconsider. In 1973, John Yudkin was called from London to testify before the committee, and presented his alternative theory of heart disease.

A bemused McGovern asked Yudkin if he was really suggesting that a high fat intake was not a problem, and that cholesterol presented no danger.

“I believe both those things,” replied Yudkin.

“That is exactly the opposite of what my doctor told me,” said McGovern.

In a 2015 paper titled Does Science Advance One Funeral at a Time?, a team of scholars at the National Bureau of Economic Research sought an empirical basis for a remark made by the physicist Max Planck: “A new scientific truth does not triumph by convincing its opponents and making them see the light, but rather because its opponents eventually die, and a new generation grows up that is familiar with it.”

The researchers identified more than 12,000 “elite” scientists from different fields. The criteria for elite status included funding, number of publications, and whether they were members of the National Academies of Science or the Institute of Medicine. Searching obituaries, the team found 452 who had died before retirement. They then looked to see what happened to the fields from which these celebrated scientists had unexpectedly departed, by analysing publishing patterns.

What they found confirmed the truth of Planck’s maxim. Junior researchers who had worked closely with the elite scientists, authoring papers with them, published less. At the same time, there was a marked increase in papers by newcomers to the field, who were less likely to cite the work of the deceased eminence. The articles by these newcomers were substantive and influential, attracting a high number of citations. They moved the whole field along.

A scientist is part of what the Polish philosopher of science Ludwik Fleck called a “thought collective”: a group of people exchanging ideas in a mutually comprehensible idiom. The group, suggested Fleck, inevitably develops a mind of its own, as the individuals in it converge on a way of communicating, thinking and feeling.

This makes scientific inquiry prone to the eternal rules of human social life: deference to the charismatic, herding towards majority opinion, punishment for deviance, and intense discomfort with admitting to error. Of course, such tendencies are precisely what the scientific method was invented to correct for, and over the long run, it does a good job of it. In the long run, however, we’re all dead, quite possibly sooner than we would be if we hadn’t been following a diet based on poor advice.

In a series of densely argued articles and books, including Why We Get Fat (2010), the science writer Gary Taubes has assembled a critique of contemporary nutrition science, powerful enough to compel the field to listen. One of his contributions has been to uncover a body of research conducted by German and Austrian scientists before the second world war, which had been overlooked by the Americans who reinvented the field in the 1950s. The Europeans were practising physicians and experts in the metabolic system. The Americans were more likely to be epidemiologists, labouring in relative ignorance of biochemistry and endocrinology (the study of hormones). This led to some of the foundational mistakes of modern nutrition.

The rise and slow fall of cholesterol’s infamy is a case in point. After it was discovered inside the arteries of men who had suffered heart attacks, public health officials, advised by scientists, put eggs, whose yolks are rich in cholesterol, on the danger list. But it is a biological error to confuse what a person puts in their mouth with what it becomes after it is swallowed. The human body, far from being a passive vessel for whatever we choose to fill it with, is a busy chemical plant, transforming and redistributing the energy it receives. Its governing principle is homeostasis, or the maintenance of energy equilibrium (when exercise heats us up, sweat cools us down). Cholesterol, present in all of our cells, is created by the liver. Biochemists had long known that the more cholesterol you eat, the less your liver produces.
Butter is bad – a myth we've been fed by the 'healthy eating' industry

Unsurprisingly, then, repeated attempts to prove a correlation between dietary cholesterol and blood cholesterol failed. For the vast majority of people, eating two or three, or 25 eggs a day, does not significantly raise cholesterol levels. One of the most nutrient-dense, versatile and delicious foods we have was needlessly stigmatised. The health authorities have spent the last few years slowly backing away from this mistake, presumably in the hope that if no sudden movements are made, nobody will notice. In a sense, they have succeeded: a survey carried out in 2014 by Credit Suisse found that 54% of US doctors believe that dietary cholesterol raises blood cholesterol.

To his credit, Ancel Keys realised early on that dietary cholesterol was not a problem. But in order to sustain his assertion that cholesterol causes heart attacks, he needed to identify an agent that raises its levels in the blood – he landed on saturated fats. In the 30 years after Eisenhower’s heart attack, trial after trial failed to conclusively bear out the association he claimed to have identified in the Seven Countries study.

The nutritional establishment wasn’t greatly discomfited by the absence of definitive proof, but by 1993 it found that it couldn’t evade another criticism: while a low-fat diet had been recommended to women, it had never been tested on them (a fact that is astonishing only if you are not a nutrition scientist). The National Heart, Lung and Blood Institute decided to go all in, commissioning the largest controlled trial of diets ever undertaken. As well as addressing the other half of the population, the Women’s Health Initiative was expected to obliterate any lingering doubts about the ill-effects of fat.

It did nothing of the sort. At the end of the trial, it was found that women on the low-fat diet were no less likely than the control group to contract cancer or heart disease. This caused much consternation. The study’s principal researcher, unwilling to accept the implications of his own findings, remarked: “We are scratching our heads over some of these results.” A consensus quickly formed that the study – meticulously planned, lavishly funded, overseen by impressively credentialed researchers – must have been so flawed as to be meaningless. The field moved on, or rather did not.

In 2008, researchers from Oxford University undertook a Europe-wide study of the causes of heart disease. Its data shows an inverse correlation between saturated fat and heart disease, across the continent. France, the country with the highest intake of saturated fat, has the lowest rate of heart disease; Ukraine, the country with the lowest intake of saturated fat, has the highest. When the British obesity researcher Zoë Harcombe performed an analysis of the data on cholesterol levels for 192 countries around the world, she found that lower cholesterol correlated with higher rates of death from heart disease.

In the last 10 years, a theory that had somehow held up unsupported for nearly half a century has been rejected by several comprehensive evidence reviews, even as it staggers on, zombie-like, in our dietary guidelines and medical advice.

The UN’s Food and Agriculture Organisation, in a 2008 analysis of all studies of the low-fat diet, found “no probable or convincing evidence” that a high level of dietary fat causes heart disease or cancer. Another landmark review, published in 2010, in the American Society for Nutrition, and authored by, among others, Ronald Krauss, a highly respected researcher and physician at the University of California, stated “there is no significant evidence for concluding that dietary saturated fat is associated with an increased risk of CHD or CVD [coronary heart disease and cardiovascular disease]”.

Many nutritionists refused to accept these conclusions. The journal that published Krauss’s review, wary of outrage among its readers, prefaced it with a rebuttal by a former right-hand man of Ancel Keys, which implied that since Krauss’s findings contradicted every national and international dietary recommendation, they must be flawed. The circular logic is symptomatic of a field with an unusually high propensity for ignoring evidence that does not fit its conventional wisdom.

Gary Taubes is a physicist by background. “In physics,” he told me, “You look for the anomalous result. Then you have something to explain. In nutrition, the game is to confirm what you and your predecessors have always believed.” As one nutritionist explained to Nina Teicholz, with delicate understatement: “Scientists believe that saturated fat is bad for you, and there is a good deal of reluctance toward accepting evidence to the contrary.”

When obesity started to become recognised as a problem in western societies, it too was blamed on saturated fats. It was not difficult to persuade the public that if we eat fat, we will be fat (this is a trick of the language: we call an overweight person “fat”; we don’t describe a person with a muscular body as “proteiny”). The scientific rationale was also pleasingly simple: a gramme of fat has twice as many calories as a gramme of protein or carbohydrate, and we can all grasp the idea that if a person takes in more calories than she expends in physical activity, the surplus ends up as fat.

Simple does not mean right, of course. It’s difficult to square this theory with the dramatic rise in obesity since 1980, or with much other evidence. In America, average calorific intake increased by just a sixth over that period. In the UK, it actually fell. There has been no commensurate decline in physical activity, in either country – in the UK, exercise levels have increased over the last 20 years. Obesity is a problem in some of the poorest parts of the world, even among communities in which food is scarce. Controlled trials have repeatedly failed to show that people lose weight on low-fat or low-calorie diets, over the long-term.

Those prewar European researchers would have regarded the idea that obesity results from “excess calories” as laughably simplistic. Biochemists and endocrinologists are more likely to think of obesity as a hormonal disorder, triggered by the kinds of foods we started eating a lot more of when we cut back on fat: easily digestible starches and sugars. In his new book, Always Hungry, David Ludwig, an endocrinologist and professor of pediatrics at Harvard Medical School, calls this the “Insulin-Carbohydrate” model of obesity. According to this model, an excess of refined carbohydrates interferes with the self-balancing equilibrium of the metabolic system.

Far from being an inert dumping ground for excess calories, fat tissue operates as a reserve energy supply for the body. Its calories are called upon when glucose is running low – that is, between meals, or during fasts and famines. Fat takes instruction from insulin, the hormone responsible for regulating blood sugar. Refined carbohydrates break down at speed into glucose in the blood, prompting the pancreas to produce insulin. When insulin levels rise, fat tissue gets a signal to suck energy out of the blood, and to stop releasing it. So when insulin stays high for unnaturally long, a person gains weight, gets hungrier, and feels fatigued. Then we blame them for it. But, as Gary Taubes puts it, obese people are not fat because they are overeating and sedentary – they are overeating and sedentary because they are fat, or getting fatter.

Ludwig makes clear, as Taubes does, that this is not a new theory – John Yudkin would have recognised it – but an old one that has been galvanised by new evidence. What he does not mention is the role that supporters of the fat hypothesis have played, historically, in demolishing the credibility of those who proposed it.

In 1972, the same year Yudkin published Pure, White and Deadly, a Cornell-trained cardiologist called Robert Atkins published Dr Atkins’ Diet Revolution. Their arguments shared a premise – that carbohydrates are more dangerous to our health than fat – though they differed in particulars. Yudkin focused on the evils of one carbohydrate in particular, and didn’t explicitly recommend a high-fat diet. Atkins argued that a high-fat, low-carbohydrate diet was the only viable route to weight loss.

Perhaps the most important difference between the two books was tone. Yudkin’s was cool, polite and reasonable, which reflected his temperament, and the fact that he saw himself as a scientist first and a clinician second. Atkins, resolutely a practitioner rather than an academic, was unbound by gentlemanly conventions. He declared himself furious that he had been “duped” by medical scientists. Unsurprisingly, this attack enraged the nutritional establishment, which hit back hard. Atkins was labelled a fraud, and his diet a “fad”. It was a successful campaign: even today, Atkins’s name brings with it the odour of quackery.

A “fad” implies something new-fangled. But low-carbohydrate, high-fat diets had been popular for well over a century before Atkins, and were, until the 1960s, a method of weight loss endorsed by mainstream science. By the start of the 1970s, that had changed. Researchers interested in the effects of sugar and complex carbohydrates on obesity only had to look at what had happened to the most senior nutritionist in the UK to see that pursuing such a line of inquiry was a terrible career move.

John Yudkin’s scientific reputation had been all but sunk. He found himself uninvited from international conferences on nutrition. Research journals refused his papers. He was talked about by fellow scientists as an eccentric, a lone obsessive. Eventually, he became a scare story. Sheldon Reiser, one of the few researchers to continue working on the effects of refined carbohydrates and sugar through the 1970s, told Gary Taubes in 2011: “Yudkin was so discredited. He was ridiculed in a way. And anybody else who said something bad about sucrose [sugar], they’d say, ‘He’s just like Yudkin.’”

If Yudkin was ridiculed, Atkins was a hate figure. Only in the last few years has it become acceptable to study the effects of Atkins-type diets. In 2014, in a trial funded by the US National Institutes of Health, 150 men and women were assigned a diet for one year which limited either the amount of fat or carbs they could eat, but not the calories. By the end of the year, the people on the low carbohydrate, high fat diet had lost about 8lb more on average than the low-fat group. They were also more likely to lose weight from fat tissue; the low-fat group lost some weight too, but it came from the muscles. The NIH study is the latest of more than 50 similar studies, which together suggest that low-carbohydrate diets are better than low-fat diets for achieving weight loss and controlling type 2 diabetes. As a body of evidence, it is far from conclusive, but it is as consistent as any in the literature.

The 2015 edition of the US Dietary Guidelines (they are revised every five years) makes no reference to any of this new research, because the scientists who advised the committee – the most eminent and well-connected nutritionists in the country – neglected to include a discussion of it in their report. It is a gaping omission, inexplicable in scientific terms, but entirely explicable in terms of the politics of nutrition science. If you are seeking to protect your authority, why draw attention to evidence that seems to contradict the assertions on which that authority is founded? Allow a thread like that to be pulled, and a great unravelling might begin.

It may already have done. Last December, the scientists responsible for the report received a humiliating rebuke from Congress, which passed a measure proposing a review of the way the advice informing the guidelines is compiled. It referred to “questions … about the scientific integrity of the process”. The scientists reacted angrily, accusing the politicians of being in thrall to the meat and dairy industries (given how many of the scientists depend on research funding from food and pharmaceutical companies, this might be characterised as audacious).

Some scientists agree with the politicians. David McCarron, a research associate at the Department of Nutrition at the University of California-Davis, told the Washington Post: “There’s a lot of stuff in the guidelines that was right 40 years ago but that has been disproved. Unfortunately, sometimes, the scientific community doesn’t like to backtrack.” Steven Nissen, chairman of cardiovascular medicine at the Cleveland Clinic, was blunter, calling the new guidelines “an evidence-free zone”.

The congressional review has come about partly because of Nina Teicholz. Since her book was published, in 2014, Teicholz has become an advocate for better dietary guidelines. She is on the board of the Nutrition Coalition, a body funded by the philanthropists John and Laura Arnold, the stated purpose of which is to help ensure that nutrition policy is grounded in good science.

In September last year she wrote an article for the BMJ (formerly the British Medical Journal), which makes the case for the inadequacy of the scientific advice that underpins the Dietary Guidelines. The response of the nutrition establishment was ferocious: 173 scientists – some of whom were on the advisory panel, and many of whose work had been critiqued in Teicholz’s book – signed a letter to the BMJ, demanding it retract the piece.

Publishing a rejoinder to an article is one thing; requesting its erasure is another, conventionally reserved for cases involving fraudulent data. As a consultant oncologist for the NHS, Santhanam Sundar, pointed out in a response to the letter on the BMJ website: “Scientific discussion helps to advance science. Calls for retraction, particularly from those in eminent positions, are unscientific and frankly disturbing.”

The letter lists “11 errors”, which on close reading turn out to range from the trivial to the entirely specious. I spoke to several of the scientists who signed the letter. They were happy to condemn the article in general terms, but when I asked them to name just one of the supposed errors in it, not one of them was able to. One admitted he had not read it. Another told me she had signed the letter because the BMJ should not have published an article that was not peer reviewed (it was peer reviewed). Meir Stampfer, a Harvard epidemiologist, asserted that Teicholz’s work is “riddled with errors”, while declining to discuss them with me.

Reticent as they were to discuss the substance of the piece, the scientists were noticeably keener to comment on its author. I was frequently and insistently reminded that Teicholz is a journalist, and not a scientist, and that she had a book to sell, as if this settled the argument. David Katz, of Yale, one of the members of the advisory panel, and an indefatigable defender of the orthodoxies, told me that Teicholz’s work “reeks of conflict of interest” without specifying what those conflicts were. (Dr Katz is the author of four diet books.)

Dr Katz does not pretend that his field has been right on everything – he admitted to changing his own mind, for example, on dietary cholesterol. But he returned again and again to the subject of Teicholz’s character. “Nina is shockingly unprofessional … I have been in rooms filled with the who’s who of nutrition and I have never seen such unanimous revulsion as when Miss Teicholz’s name comes up. She is an animal unlike anything I’ve ever seen before.” Despite requests, he cited no examples of her unprofessional behaviour. (The vitriol poured over Teicholz is rarely dispensed to Gary Taubes, though they make fundamentally similar arguments.)

In March this year, Teicholz was invited to participate in a panel discussion on nutrition science at the National Food Policy conference, in Washington DC, only to be promptly disinvited, after her fellow panelists made it clear that they would not share a platform with her. The organisers replaced her with the CEO of the Alliance for Potato Research and Education.

One of the scientists who called for the retraction of Nina Teicholz’s BMJ article, who requested that our conversation be off the record, complained that the rise of social media has created a “problem of authority” for nutrition science. “Any voice, however mad, can gain ground,” he told me.

It is a familiar complaint. By opening the gates of publishing to all, the internet has flattened hierarchies everywhere they exist. We no longer live in a world in which elites of accredited experts are able to dominate conversations about complex or contested matters. Politicians cannot rely on the aura of office to persuade, newspapers struggle to assert the superior integrity of their stories. It is not clear that this change is, overall, a boon for the public realm. But in areas where experts have a track record of getting it wrong, it is hard to see how it could be worse. If ever there was a case that an information democracy, even a very messy one, is preferable to an information oligarchy, then the history of nutrition advice is it.

In the past, we only had two sources of nutritional authority: our doctor and government officials. It was a system that worked well as long as the doctors and officials were informed by good science. But what happens if that cannot be relied on?

The nutritional establishment has proved itself, over the years, skilled at ad hominem takedowns, but it is harder for them to do to Robert Lustig or Nina Teicholz what they once did to John Yudkin. Harder, too, to deflect or smother the charge that the promotion of low-fat diets was a 40-year fad, with disastrous outcomes, conceived of, authorised, and policed by nutritionists.

Professor John Yudkin retired from his post at Queen Elizabeth College in 1971, to write Pure, White and Deadly. The college reneged on a promise to allow him to continue to use its research facilities. It had hired a fully committed supporter of the fat hypothesis to replace him, and it was no longer deemed politic to have a prominent opponent of it on the premises. The man who had built the college’s nutrition department from scratch was forced to ask a solicitor to intervene. Eventually, a small room in a separate building was found for Yudkin.

When I asked Lustig why he was the first researcher in years to focus on the dangers of sugar, he answered: “John Yudkin. They took him down so severely – so severely – that nobody wanted to attempt it on their own.”


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> no lo decía por el foro sino por todo en general, blogs, redes sociales..estoy que lo leo todo ::::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-abr-2016 at 17:11 ----------
> 
> ...



Y no olvides pescados y mariscos. El omega 3 de unas buenas sardinas imperdibles.

Uff lo de arriba cuando salga en DVD. )


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Abr 2016)

Juer hoy he hecho una excepción tomando un chocolate bastante negro con porras y dios, me ha sentado como un tiro....:vomito: pero mal mal,.es que ni he disfrutado como antes, las porras me estaban dando hasta asco :vomito: no sé si es porque me estoy haciendo a cero harinas refinadas y a tomar muy muy poco cereal y azúcar....porque el cacao puro me sienta de lujo. Este chocolate era bastante negro pero algo de azúcar llevaría claro.:vomito:
Nunca mais ::me arde el estómago ::


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Juer hoy he hecho una excepción tomando un chocolate bastante negro con porras y dios, me ha sentado como un tiro....:vomito: pero mal mal,.es que ni he disfrutado como antes, las porras me estaban dando hasta asco :vomito: no sé si es porque me estoy haciendo a cero harinas refinadas y a tomar muy muy poco cereal y azúcar....porque el cacao puro me sienta de lujo. Este chocolate era bastante negro pero algo de azúcar llevaría claro.:vomito:
> Nunca mais ::me arde el estómago ::



claro, un alimento cocinado a 200° y con un 50% de grasa frita (y oxidada) en su composición y son los carbohidratos lo que te sentó mal.

Haz la prueba con un alimento cocinado a baja temperatura de distintos cereales, SIN GRASAS, y luego lo cuentas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, un alimento cocinado a 200° y con un 50% de grasa frita (y oxidada) en su composición y son los carbohidratos lo que te sentó mal.
> 
> Haz la prueba con un alimento cocinado a baja temperatura de distintos cereales, SIN GRASAS, y luego lo cuentas.



Esta comprobado con pan normal. Estas sin tomarlo unos meses y el primer pan te sienta regular una digestion pesada. Ahoralo tomo esporadicamente una vez a la semana a lo sumo a modo vacuna.

Con el azucar aun es peor. En una ocasion me pusieron el el Te y por no hacer el feo me lo bebi. No pude cenar por la noche, un patadon en el estomago.

Se ve que si no tomas a diario el cuerpo lo rechaza. 

Lo mismo pasa igual con los chuletones prueba y nos cuentas. )


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Abr 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, un alimento cocinado a 200° y con un 50% de grasa frita (y oxidada) en su composición y son los carbohidratos lo que te sentó mal.
> 
> Haz la prueba con un alimento cocinado a baja temperatura de distintos cereales, SIN GRASAS, y luego lo cuentas.



También puede ser.


----------



## Zoidberg (10 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> ...
> 
> Uff lo de arriba cuando salga en DVD. )



Que no te intimide el tamaño del texto, es una lectura *muy* interesante. Después de leerlo se entiende mejor el avance de la "ciencia" en ciertos ámbitos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Juer hoy he hecho una excepción tomando un chocolate bastante negro con porras y dios, me ha sentado como un tiro....:vomito: pero mal mal,.es que ni he disfrutado como antes, las porras me estaban dando hasta asco :vomito: no sé si es porque me estoy haciendo a cero harinas refinadas y a tomar muy muy poco cereal y azúcar....porque el cacao puro me sienta de lujo. Este chocolate era bastante negro pero algo de azúcar llevaría claro.:vomito:
> Nunca mais ::me arde el estómago ::



Joder qué casualidad, a mi mujer le ha pasado exactamente lo mismo, incluso ha tenido una reacció alérgica en forma de granitos por los putos churros y se ha tenido que tomar un antiestamínico.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 10:44 ----------




karlos smith dijo:


> lo mismo pasa igual con los chuletones prueba y nos cuentas. )



:Aplauso::Aplauso::XX::XX:


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Que opináis de esto:.¿
> Fresas con nata
> Tocino
> Lentejas sin patata con carne y verduras
> ...






De las fresas con nata, como postre esporádico de finde o fiesta, bien...
si es habitual es porque tenemos el cuerpo "pervertido" como la persona que si no recibe algo grasiento o bollos le falta algo...
de habitual las fresas con yogur (desnatado) en un cuerpo no "pervertido" son suficientes y están igual de buenas...

El tocino, fue junto con galletas y bollos, más reducción generalizada (que no eliminación) de grasas, harinas, azúcares lo que mejor va a ir para conseguir un buen cuerpo... por lo tanto, el tocino como muy esporádico, vale...

Lentejas sin patatas... las patatas no pasa nada si son al horno o cocidas habitualmente y no abusas, no hace falta eliminar... fritas, vale si son esporádicas que para 4 días que vivimos, están muy buenas...

frutos secos, miel, etc... pueden ser muy sanos y están muy ricos pero tienen una gran carga calórica... o sea, moderación..

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 11:15 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Joder qué casualidad, a mi mujer le ha pasado exactamente lo mismo, incluso ha tenido una reacció alérgica en forma de granitos por los putos churros y se ha tenido que tomar un antiestamínico.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 10:44 ----------
> 
> ...





suele pasar a la mayoría de gente que cuando te cuidas y reduces los fritos como tengas una comida basada en fritos la patada de estómago que te da es bestial...


He leído también por aquí a un compañero que se cuidaba y hay gente que dice que si le falla la tiroides, que si la genética... a mí también me jode escuchar esas historias y luego cada vez que te ves al elemento por la calle o el parque anda con la bolsa de medio kg de pipas o de guarrerias...

Nada como saber que cosas deben ser esporádicas en alimentación y que de cosas hay que comer más cantidad o menos, sin caer en prohibiciones, rayaduras y ortorexia que también es una enfermedad... y evitar el sedentarismo... un poco de ejercicio moderado sin rayarse... por lo menos y lo hago así... éste soy yo...







Si te tomas un par de cubatas en finde no pasa nada, si lo haces todos los días acabarás con una cirrosis... es un ejemplo para el resto generalizado de alimentación...


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Abr 2016)

que sí, que también decían los iluminados del crudiveganismo que si tomabas cocinado después de un tiempo comiendo 100% crudo, te ponías a morir, y algunos contaban experiencias después de un mes o dos comiendo crudo, pues chico yo nunca noté nada después de meses y años comiendo 90-100%, si lo que comía estaba cocinada a 100° y no tenía aceite ni productos animales.


----------



## sada (10 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> De las fresas con nata, como postre esporádico de finde o fiesta, bien...
> si es habitual es porque tenemos el cuerpo "pervertido" como la persona que si no recibe algo grasiento o bollos le falta algo...
> de habitual las fresas con yogur (desnatado) en un cuerpo no "pervertido" son suficientes y están igual de buenas...
> 
> ...



a ver en que quedamos?? hay que contar calorías si o no?? tocino no porque tiene calorias???
cada uno dice una cosa

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 10:15 ----------

Adrenocromo que opinas???


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> a ver en que quedamos?? hay que contar calorías si o no?? tocino no porque tiene calorias???
> cada uno dice una cosa




Yo no me he impuesto ninguna prohibición... tomo cerveza (a diario), como pizzas, patatas fritas y postres tipo brownie de chocolate...
Simplemente saber que cosas deben ser de consumo habitual, que cosas de consumo esporádico... eso se puede pautar con la semana de lunes a sábado mediodía para habitúal y cosas de consumo esporádico de sábado noche a domingo mediodía y festivos, por poner un ejemplo...
O si se va a realizar consumo tipo pizza entresemana siempre pensar en raciones y que producto se debe comer mayor o menor cantidad...

que por regla general si hay una disminución de azúcares, harinas (y grasas) habrá una pérdida de peso, seguramente...

Pero también uno puede ser vegano y ser gordo...

en cierto modo además de lo sano que pueda ser una alimentación, habrá que contar calorías (metafóricamente) porque contarlas realmente es un coñazo, un agobi0 y un estrés...

siempre mejor manejarse por comidas "tipo" y no contarlas...
sabrás que si llevas una determinada alimentación de desayuno "tipo", almuerzo "tipo", merienda o snack "tipo" o cena "tipo" si hay exceso en tu cuerpo o no y siempre se puede modificar alguna de las comidas "tipo" sin estresarse contando calorías...

Yo personalmente, el tocino lo dejaría como uso muy esporádico (y según ración, sin pasarse).

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 12:37 ----------

Te voy a poner un ejemplo...

¿cerveza sí o cerveza no?

no voy a entrar en la faceta de "saludable" solo en la que refiere a la obesidad...

1 cerveza de un tercio tiene 120 kcal... si yo tomo una cerveza diaria y el resto de mi alimentación ejercicio es más o menos racional seguramente podre asumir las 120 kcal de esa cerveza...

Pero si en vez de beberme 1 diaria me bebo 5 estaré tomando 600 kcal de más diarias que ya comenzarían a ser difíciles de asumir...

O sea que al final el problema no va a ser cerveza sí o no... sino cuánta y con qué frecuencia...
Y así para todo...

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 12:44 ----------

El pan, lo mismo...
cada 100 grs de pan son 275 kcal...

Yo he llegado a comerme 2 barras de pan de 250 grs diariamente que son 1375 kcal diarias solo en pan (harinas), actualmente de esa fuente puedo tomar en pan como mucho 500 kcal diarias, con lo que he llevado a cabo una reducción diaria de 800 kcal que traducido en peso al cabo de mucho tiempo pueden ser perfectamente un sobrepeso de 15 kgs con el tiempo...


----------



## Teselia (10 Abr 2016)

¡Hola! Creo que por fin puedo postear por aquí! Voy a citar el mensaje que intenté publicar hace unos días.



> Hola.
> 
> Me he leído este hilo entero (empecé en diciembre) y he aprendido mucho, pero debo decir que no estoy obteniendo resultados.
> 
> ...



Realmente esperaba un cambio espectacular tras pasar de basar mi alimentación en rebanadas de pan integral (malísimo del Mercadona), varios botes semanales de garbanzos cocidos, platazos de arroz integral salteado y mis buenos espaguetis y macarrones (también integrales), a lo que consumo actualmente... Pero salvo sentirme algo más liviana y haber dejado de tener gases habituales... Todo lo demás sigue igual. Y me "fastidia" porque sé que muchos de por aquí os ponéis finos finos, y no hablo de cantidades, sino de salidas de fin de semana y todo eso.

Gracias!!


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

Perfectamente 1-2 semanas de "excesos" al mes podrían significar un freno...
es complicado "socializar" y controlar...
intenta socializar más a base de proteínas que de harinas y grasas..
en vez de pizza, mejillones al vapor con 1 cañita... 
sería más rentable lo último que lo primero...

ejemplo cerveza pan...
1 litro cerveza 360 kcal y 1 barra de pan de 250 grs son 630 kcal...


calóricamente sería mas rentable beberse 1 litro de cerveza y 50 grs de pan que serían 440 kcal que una barra de pan y un tercio que serían 750 kcal...


es difícil pero se puede socializar y que no nos salga caro calóricamente y que haya disfrute eligiendo que tipo de tapeo o comidas elegimos...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> De las fresas con nata, como postre esporádico de finde o fiesta, bien...
> si es habitual es porque tenemos el cuerpo "pervertido" como la persona que si no recibe algo grasiento o bollos le falta algo...
> de habitual las fresas con yogur (desnatado) en un cuerpo no "pervertido" son suficientes y están igual de buenas...
> 
> ...



A ver no viene mal que entre alguien con la doctrina oficial aprendida y aplicada pero aqui le damos una vuelta al tema de la nutricion desde otro enfoque.

En primer lugar evidentemente eres joven, haces ejercicio y te cuidas de no comer mucho. Lo que a ti te funciona para mantenerte delgado y atletico no le va a funcionar a la mayoria de la poblacion por las siguientes razones:
- No siempre vamos a tener 20 años y el pancreas en perfecto estado.
- No todo el mundo maneja el azucar y insulina de igual manera incluso siendo joven.
- No todo el mundo hace ejercicio y con la edad eso aun es mas evidente...trabajo familia, etc.
- Las grasas cumplen una funcion primordial en el organismo y no son las responsables de que engordemos. Tengamos esto claro antes de nada.
- Con la diversidad de metabolismos y el exceso de azucar y harinas durante años, contar calorias es una referencia muy pobre.

Dicho esto comento tu post punto por punto:
- Las fresas con nata perfectas siempre y cuando sea nata y solo nata sin azucar. Es una grasa con buenas propiedades. Con la fructosa de la fresa le sobra dulzor para estar buenisima.
- Fresas con yogur desnatado haga el favor de leerse la etiqueta y vera que le estan regalando unos estupendos edulcorantes de mierda...eso ni con un palo. Yogur entero sin mierdas correcto.
- Si equiparamos el tocino con la bolleria industrial mal vamos. El tocino en si mismo tiene una composicion de grasas parecida al aceite de oliva, no le digo mas. Si es tocino iberico del bueno ya le doy un diez.
- Las patatas de acuerdo que con moderacion segun la actividad fisica. La patata para adelgazar durante un tiempo mejor poca. Cuando estas en peso la puedes meter como un alimento mas pero no a diario.
- Frutos secos ya se ha hablado sobradamente, es grasa de origen vegetal para incluir a diario en la dieta. Aqui las calorias no nos preocupan. No contamos calorias. Son alimento saciantes, con grasas buenas y muchos micronutrientes.

Como ultimo comentario, tengo un compañero con mas de 50 años fibroso incluso mas que tu. No engorda ni a tiros es su metabolismo. Hace dos años estaba hecho una mierda todo el dia con alergias y flojera. Analiticas y le faltaba hierro, el colesterol y los trigliceridos fuera de rango, y alergia a la caseina. El comia como tu y le pusieron una dieta depurativa (el endocrino). Sorpresa al leerla fuera harinas, azucar y lacteos y todo los dias verduras y filete y muchos calditos de verdura. Casi le pusieron una paleo se ve que el tema va calando.

Solo te digo que hay que ponerse a largo plazo que cada organismo tiene una resistencia a los toxicos distinta pero al final caduca.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

En esa foto tengo 48 años, actualmente 50 y sigo igual...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> a ver en que quedamos?? hay que contar calorías si o no?? tocino no porque tiene calorias???
> cada uno dice una cosa
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 10:15 ----------
> ...



A ver, coje si eres capaz y corre diez km todos los dias y come lo que te de la gana. Adelgazaras con mas o menos dificultad o lo mismo ni eso, segun tu metabolismo...y luego ya el tema de salud ya es otra cosa.

No, no hay que contar calorias mientras no metas azucares y harinas en tu dieta. Y si las metes te va a dar casi igual contar calorias ya que estaras en una montaña rusa de subidas y bajadas. El ciclo de hambre, adelgazar y engordar no funciona.

No hay que contar calorias, mas claro agua.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

Puedes comer todo lo sano que quieras en cuanto a calidad pero si hay un superávit calórico engordarás... por eso diferenciaba "calidad" y "cantidad (calórica)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Puedes comer todo lo sano que quieras en cuanto a calidad pero si hay un superávit calórico engordarás... por eso diferenciaba "calidad" y "cantidad (calórica)



El tema es que, y yo lo he comprobado en mi cuerpo, no te tienes que preocupar por las calorías al dejar carb y azúcares y lácteos porque se restablece la comunicación con tu cuerpo, es algo increíble pero no comes más calorías de las que necesitas porque tu cuerpo así te lo dice, sencillamente sólo tienes hambre cuando de verdad lo necesitas, mientras que con el síndrome metabólico que producen los carb y azúcares tienes hambre cada dos o tres horas, con lo que tienes que estar contando calorías todo el tiempo y pasando hambre. Ese es el matiz al conteo calórico, y ya sabemos que el diablo está en los matices...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Puedes comer todo lo sano que quieras en cuanto a calidad pero si hay un superávit calórico engordarás... por eso diferenciaba "calidad" y "cantidad (calórica)



Siento disentir, pero la teoria de las calorias esta mas que desprestigiada y sobradamente debatida en este hilo.

Los Srs Rauxa y el autor del hilo Adrenocromo han posteado estudios y experiencias de sobra para demostrar que lo de las gallinas que entran por las que salen son una falacia.

La funcion de la insulina en la acumulacion de grasa esta mas que demostrada, y que somos maquinas bioquimicas no termicas tambien. Las mismas calorias procedentes de harinas mas refinadas engordan mas que las mismas calorias tambien de harinas menos refinadas. Solo con ese dato te deberia dar que pensar.

Si vamos a alimentos no refinados la diferencia es enorme. Y las grasas especialmente buenas ya que no provocan respuesta insulinica.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

100 grs de frutos secos (sanísmos) dependiendo de cuales sean los frutos secos pueden oscilar de 600 a 900 kcal... métete una panzada diaria de frutos secos y luego me cuentas...
sí que hay que contar calorías (metafóricamente)


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> ¡Hola! Creo que por fin puedo postear por aquí! Voy a citar el mensaje que intenté publicar hace unos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu caso se sale de lo normal y tendras qye tomar medidas extraordinarias. Te digo porque te esta costando tanto:

- Tomas una medicacion que supongo que tiene un componente hormonal. Esas medicaciones si o si provocan retenciones de liquido e inflamaciones. El efecto sobre el peso no ayuda. Ademas mirate los excipientes y veras que te estas metiendo (a diario) una bonita dosis de edulcorante con su pico correspondiente de insulina. A diario ya es un freno.

Luego lo de dos semanas (no se cada cuanto) saliendote de la linea es suficiente tiempo para que tu metabolismo no cambie.

Cuando salgas pasate al vino una temporada y pillate un plato de morro o sepia a la plancha, en vez de montaditos, si no es imposible.

Si tengo que apostar la medicacion es tu principal problema.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El tema es que, y yo lo he comprobado en mi cuerpo, no te tienes que preocupar por las calorías al dejar carb y azúcares y lácteos porque se restablece la comunicación con tu cuerpo, es algo increíble pero no comes más calorías de las que necesitas porque tu cuerpo así te lo dice, sencillamente sólo tienes hambre cuando de verdad lo necesitas, mientras que con el síndrome metabólico que producen los carb y azúcares tienes hambre cada dos o tres horas, con lo que tienes que estar contando calorías todo el tiempo y pasando hambre. Ese es el matiz al conteo calórico, y ya sabemos que el diablo está en los matices...




es cierto que los carbohidratos refinados crean adicción como las drogas...
por eso hay personas que tienen pervertido su cuerpo con la bollería...
yo prefiero pasar de la bollería sin chicha ni limoná o prefiero pasar de comerme una palmera de chocolate de 400 kcal y ser más selectivo en eso y reservármelo para comerme un postre de brownie de chocolate en una cena de sábado o comida de domingo... que solo se vive una vez...


----------



## Teselia (10 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Perfectamente 1-2 semanas de "excesos" al mes podrían significar un freno...
> es complicado "socializar" y controlar...
> intenta socializar más a base de proteínas que de harinas y grasas..
> en vez de pizza, mejillones al vapor con 1 cañita...
> ...



Muchas gracias. Intentaré ser más selectiva en mis excesos :| Reconozco que siempre he sido bastante glotona, y me paro delante de los escaparates de las panaderías como si de una zapatería se tratase... (Pero nunca entro :XX

Realmente cuando llevo 1 semana-10 días sola, ya me vuelvo a notar ligera, liviana y "delgada", pero realmente no hay manera de bajar de 69 kgs. Quizás la composición de mi cuerpo haya cambiado, pero yo no me noto nada en el espejo ni en la ropa :´( Sé que esta alimentación no es para obsesionarse con adelgazar sino que es para estar saludable. Pero claro, veo algunos casos que... :8: Me da "envidia", las cosas claras.

Supongo que llevo tantos años privándome de dulces, harinas blancas, patatas... Que ahora sencillamente retirando lo integral y añadiendo animales a mi alimentación, mi cuerpo apenas se ha inmutado.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu caso se sale de lo normal y tendras qye tomar medidas extraordinarias. Te digo porque te esta costando tanto:
> 
> - Tomas una medicacion que supongo que tiene un componente hormonal. Esas medicaciones si o si provocan retenciones de liquido e inflamaciones. El efecto sobre el peso no ayuda. Ademas mirate los excipientes y veras que te estas metiendo (a diario) una bonita dosis de edulcorante con su pico correspondiente de insulina. A diario ya es un freno.
> 
> ...





ya estamos de acuerdo en algo, en la sepia a la plancha y para mí es indistinto que sea vino o cerveza a la hora de socializar... jajjaaja
para mí ese es el principal problema cuantitativo sin entrar en el cualitativo...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> 100 grs de frutos secos (sanísmos) dependiendo de cuales sean los frutos secos pueden oscilar de 600 a 900 kcal... métete una panzada diaria de frutos secos y luego me cuentas...
> sí que hay que contar calorías (metafóricamente)



Que entiendo tu reticencia. Los que teneis metabolismos benignos y aun sois jovenes os creeis a pies juntillas los mantras oficiales. Con la edad y sobretodo la gente que se mete muchos kilos luego la cosa no funciona asi.

Gracias a esas doctrinas oficiales estan las clinicas de adelgazamiento llenas, y los indices de diabetes doblandose cada decada.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 15:09 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> ya estamos de acuerdo en algo, en la sepia a la plancha y para mí es indistinto que sea vino o cerveza a la hora de socializar... jajjaaja
> para mí ese es el principal problema cuantitativo sin entrar en el cualitativo...



No es lo mismo ni parecido la respuesta insulinica del vino y la cerveza para alguien que quiere adelgazar. Yo estoy en mi peso y las tomo indistintamente, no a diario logicamente.

Suoongo que no has leido las 200 paginas de hilo, pero en un rapido repaso te replantearias muchos de los conceptos que das por ciertos.


----------



## Teselia (10 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu caso se sale de lo normal y tendras qye tomar medidas extraordinarias. Te digo porque te esta costando tanto:
> 
> - Tomas una medicacion que supongo que tiene un componente hormonal. Esas medicaciones si o si provocan retenciones de liquido e inflamaciones. El efecto sobre el peso no ayuda. Ademas mirate los excipientes y veras que te estas metiendo (a diario) una bonita dosis de edulcorante con su pico correspondiente de insulina. A diario ya es un freno.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Sí, la píldora anticonceptiva es una pastilla al día, y esta es la composición de la que tomo:
- 0,06 mg gestodeno
- 0,015 mg etinilestradiol
- lactosa monohidrato
- celulosa microcristalina
- estearato de magnesio
- polacrilina potásica
- OPADRY amarillo YS-1-6386-G [hipromelosa, dióxido de titanio (E 171), óxido de hierro amarillo (E 172), óxido de hierro rojo (E 172)
- macrogol 1450
- cera E (cera montana glicolada)

Vale, creo que nunca había leído la composición detalladamente, y ahora tengo miedo :8: cómo algo tan pequeño puede albergar tanta mie*da :vomito:

Nunca tomo bebidas con gas y siempre pido vino o agua, en ese caso no tengo problema porque me gusta. Si la medicación es mi problema no sé qué voy a hacer, porque todos los médicos de hoy en día están empecinados en recetar hormonas y de ahí es difícil sacarles. Este martes tengo visita en el hospital y plantearé si puedo dejarla una temporada, a riesgo de que otra parte de mi cuerpo empeore un poco. Estoy en un sinvivir :´(


----------



## Dugongo (10 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Intentaré ser más selectiva en mis excesos :| Reconozco que siempre he sido bastante glotona, y me paro delante de los escaparates de las panaderías como si de una zapatería se tratase... (Pero nunca entro :XX
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tengo una amiga que tenía un problema parecido por la medicación. Era todo retención de líquidos. Si crees que es tu caso:

Puedes permitirte unos drenajes linfáticos para los próximos 3 meses? En 4 o 5 sesiones si están bien hechas notarías mucho cambio. Pero tienes que ir a un sitio muy serio y profesional. Es un masaje sencillo y sin dolor, pero requiere su técnica.

Estas pastillas puede que ayuden por lo que he oído ( no las he probado): Drenaqua de laboratorios Cum Laude


----------



## sada (10 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que entiendo tu reticencia. Los que teneis metabolismos benignos y aun sois jovenes os creeis a pies juntillas los mantras oficiales. Con la edad y sobretodo la gente que se mete muchos kilos luego la cosa no funciona asi.
> 
> Gracias a esas doctrinas oficiales estan las clinicas de adelgazamiento llenas, y los indices de diabetes doblandose cada decada.
> 
> ...



Gracias por aclararlo que vaya lío tenía ahora ; ósea Frutos secos si tocino si nata si plátanos si aguacate si aceite oliva y coco si .


----------



## Teselia (10 Abr 2016)

Gracias Dugongo. Por el momento no me lo puedo permitir y me voy a mudar en unos meses. Me informaré de ello en mi nueva ciudad, quizás sea más asequible que la actual. Estoy leyendo sobre el tema y suena interesante pero si no dejó la píldora no sé si notaré mucho beneficio


----------



## sada (10 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver no viene mal que entre alguien con la doctrina oficial aprendida y aplicada pero aqui le damos una vuelta al tema de la nutricion desde otro enfoque.
> 
> En primer lugar evidentemente eres joven, haces ejercicio y te cuidas de no comer mucho. Lo que a ti te funciona para mantenerte delgado y atletico no le va a funcionar a la mayoria de la poblacion por las siguientes razones:
> - No siempre vamos a tener 20 años y el pancreas en perfecto estado.
> ...



Nata batida con una cucharadita de fructosa; tocino que bueno al no comerlo con pan lo parto a trozos y lo mezclo con verduras

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 13:54 ----------

Alcoy no es por nada pero me estabas liando ::::


----------



## Clavisto (10 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> 100 grs de frutos secos (sanísmos) dependiendo de cuales sean los frutos secos pueden oscilar de 600 a 900 kcal... métete una panzada diaria de frutos secos y luego me cuentas...
> sí que hay que contar calorías (metafóricamente)



Yo me como un cuarto de kilo de frutos secos al día. Y no engordo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Nata batida con una cucharadita de fructosa; tocino que bueno al no comerlo con pan lo parto a trozos y lo mezclo con verduras
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 13:54 ----------
> 
> Alcoy no es por nada pero me estabas liando ::::





Joder cucharadita de fructosa no por tu madre

La FRUCTOSA QUE LLEVA NATURALMENTE LA FRESA. Si le metes cualquier edulcorante industrial, sea melaza, sea fructosa o sea lo que sea, eso es un REFINADO, y es de lo que estamos huyendo. 

Refinado, procesado, edulcorado son sinonimos de mierda que engorda.

El unico edulcorante admitido es la estevia en hoja (o molida de la natural) y la miel (digan lo que digan).

Anoche me comi dos blanquets (estaban un poco salados y son puro tocino) mezclados con brocoli y cebolla a la plancha y dos huevos. Como no le echo sal a nada lo salado del tocino casaba muy bien. Ah y sobre toda la mezcla un buen chorro de aceite de oliva. Despues me comi media bolsa de cuarto de pipas de girasol y un buen puñado de pipas de calabaza peladas, con la peli.

Cuando me dicen que los frutos secos engordan me da la risa

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 16:14 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Yo me como un cuarto de kilo de frutos secos al día. Y no engordo.



Pues eso, yo la bolsa de pistachos, almendras, nueces ...encima de la mesa cuando como. Luego le tiro a las pipas de resopon y nadie me va a decir que engordan.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 16:14 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Pues eso, yo la bolsa de pistachos, almendras, nueces ...encima de la mesa cuando como. Luego le tiro a las pipas de resopon y nadie me va a decir que engordan.



Y digo 250 gramos como mínimo, que pueden saltar los 300 perfectamente:

4 nueces
9 avellanas
1 puñado de pistachos 
3 puñados de anacardos
100 gramos de pìpas de calabaza

Y si alguien no se lo cree no es mi problema.


----------



## Teselia (10 Abr 2016)

Yo estoy dándole vueltas al tema, y quizás no me sale "rentable" ser súper estricta si la inevitable píldora (por ahora) lo va a mandar todo al traste, ¿no? Si hasta le tengo miedo a los plátanos XD

Realmente sí he bajado unos kilos desde diciembre: aproximadamente 3. Pero lo veo poquísimo respecto a otros casos  sumado a que físicamente me veo igual, salvo la barriga algo más desinflada (pasé de 88cm de cintura a 82cm).


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Sí, la píldora anticonceptiva es una pastilla al día, y esta es la composición de la que tomo:
> - 0,06 mg gestodeno
> - 0,015 mg etinilestradiol
> - lactosa monohidrato
> ...



Aun asi con una paleo estricta deberias de deshincharte algo mas. Yo ademas del azucar deje totalmente la sal. Eso ayuda a drenar bastante.

Como dieta antinflamatoria seria comer mucha verdura, carne y pescado. Y como principales fuentes de grasa aceite de oliva, aguacates y omega 3 en capsulas o mucho pescado azul.

Limitar la grasa de frutos secos a un puñadito, que contienen muchos minerales y van en contra del drenaje.

La fruta una al dia y patatas y arroz no tocarlas durante un mes. Ni los lacteos. Todos ellos tienen algo de inflamatorios segun que personas.

Si pones en google whole90 te sadra un plan de un mes que es una paleo desintoxicante. Hablamos de un solo mes y te aclarara mucho las cosas. Luego vas metiendo alimentos (arroz, patatas, lacteos fermentados, mas fruta y frutos secos al gusto) y tu cuerpo te avisara cual te produce inflamacion.

Ese mes puede marcar la diferencia, ya que te marcara tus alimentos inflamatorios.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 16:32 ----------




Teselia dijo:


> Yo estoy dándole vueltas al tema, y quizás no me sale "rentable" ser súper estricta si la inevitable píldora (por ahora) lo va a mandar todo al traste, ¿no? Si hasta le tengo miedo a los plátanos XD
> 
> Realmente sí he bajado unos kilos desde diciembre: aproximadamente 3. Pero lo veo poquísimo respecto a otros casos  sumado a que físicamente me veo igual, salvo la barriga algo más desinflada (pasé de 88cm de cintura a 82cm).



No te lo plantees solo como un tema de peso y los resultados llegaran por si solos.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> *Muchas gracias. Sí, la píldora anticonceptiva es una pastilla al día, y esta es la composición de la que tomo:
> - 0,06 mg gestodeno
> - 0,015 mg etinilestradiol
> - lactosa monohidrato
> ...



El gestogeno es una hormona esteroide que no tiene efectos andrógenos y aunque en menor medida que otras hormonas simlares también puede hacer aumentar el peso corporal.

El etinilestradiol es un estrógeno y probablemente es el culpable de que según dices tienes la barriga hinchada.

La Lactosa hay una manía con añadírselo a todo.

La Celulosa Microcristalina es una fibra que se utiliza como espesante.

El dióxido de titano es un agente cancerígeno.

El macrogol un laxante.

Lo demás ni idea, serán excipientes, disolventes, colorantes y vete tú a saber que te dicen que no son peligrosos pero vete tú a saber.

Como lo más probable es que sea retención de líquidos por los estrógenos lo que puedes hacer es tomar un diurético natural como la Cola de Caballo, lo mejor es tomarla en cápsulas pero su precio para la mayoría es prohibivo así que también se puede tomar en infusión, hay gente que combina infusiones con cápsulas por ejemplo una infusión por la mañana, otra al mediodía y cápsulas por la noche. Si compras la infusión ten cuidado que no lleve gluten, la del Metadona por ejemplo la lleva. Es un proceso largo así que no esperes milagros.

Sobre la celulitis que probablemente también esté provocada por los estrógenos o si la tenías ya pues agravada, hay distintas fases. Si no estás en una fase avanzada se puede revertir, no es fácil pero se puede.

Mi recomendación, por mucho que te pueda gustar cambia el spinnig que por mucho que digan no es lo mejor para la celulitis por ejercicios como subir y bajar escaleras, trotar-correr-sprints, subir cuestas andando a buen ritmo o corriendo, zancadas, sentadilla búlgara, etc.

Dieta, la Vitamina C puede ayudar a cicatrizar la celulitis. Naranjas, pimiento rojo crudo, el kiwi son tus amigos. Hazte ensaladas diarias por ejemplo con tomate, lechuga, pimiento rojo, cebolla, zanahoria, kiwi con unos tacos de jamón todo ello regado con aceite de oliva que encima en mi opinión está muy rico. Mastícalo todo bien que el pimiento rojo poco masticado es muy indigesto. Tampoco esperes milagros pero como parece que eres joven probablemente con ejercicio y buenos alimentos todavía puede revertir o como mínimo mejorar.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (10 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Joder cucharadita de fructosa no por tu madre
> 
> La FRUCTOSA QUE LLEVA NATURALMENTE LA FRESA. Si le metes cualquier edulcorante industrial, sea melaza, sea fructosa o sea lo que sea, eso es un REFINADO, y es de lo que estamos huyendo.
> 
> ...



Cachisssss estoy aprendiendo; ok estevia molida lo tendré en cuenta ; mañana a ver si la consigo. Que es época de fresas y hay que aprovechar ::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Gracias Dugongo. Por el momento no me lo puedo permitir y me voy a mudar en unos meses. Me informaré de ello en mi nueva ciudad, quizás sea más asequible que la actual. Estoy leyendo sobre el tema y suena interesante pero si no dejó la píldora no sé si notaré mucho beneficio



Hombre la píldora algo puede hinchar por tema retención de líquidos pero no tanto como muchas veces se dice.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo estoy dándole vueltas al tema, y quizás no me sale "rentable" ser súper estricta si la inevitable píldora (por ahora) lo va a mandar todo al traste, ¿no? Si hasta le tengo miedo a los plátanos XD
> 
> *Realmente sí he bajado unos kilos desde diciembre: aproximadamente 3. Pero lo veo poquísimo respecto a otros casos  sumado a que físicamente me veo igual, salvo la barriga algo más desinflada (pasé de 88cm de cintura a 82cm).*



¿Pierdes 6 centímetros de barriga y te parece poco? ¿Qué esperabas quedarte en unos meses más fina que las que desfilan en la Pasarela Cibeles? ::

Siempre que se mejora es un éxito sea lo que sea, lo quereis todo y lo quereis ya.

Saludos.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

Me parece bien que alguien se coma 250 grs de frutos secos y no engorde...
yo a veces en finde y fiestas me meto 1.000 kcal dirias de cerveza y tampoco engordo...

En el post de Tesalia le leí que por circunstancias que vive lejos de su novio, 1 ó 2 semanas al mes tienen comidas sociales homenaje... para mí eso es suficiente para que tenga ese estancamiento...

Ya digo que yo no entro en la "calidad" de la comida, me muevo en la vieja escuela de teoría de combustión y me funciona...

El problema que tenéis en este post es que queréis dar una versión maravillosa de que no hace falta contar... introducid el operador lógico "y"...
Usad la pauta de alimentación que os de la gana sumado al operador lógico "y" ten en cuenta las calorías...

Por reducción al absurdo... cómete lo mismo y súmale no 200 sino 500 kgs de frutos secos diarios y 1 kgs de tocino ibérico diario y verás como no pesas lo mismo... 

La reducción al absurdo sirve para ver que si que se tienen que tener en cuenta otros componentes y no tratar de dar una versión "mágica" de si sigues mis principios puedes comer la cantidad que te de la gana de los productos que menciono y no tendrás un superávit o exceso...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Me parece bien que alguien se coma 250 grs de frutos secos y no engorde...
> yo a veces en finde y fiestas me meto 1.000 kcal dirias de cerveza y tampoco engordo...
> 
> En el post de Tesalia le leí que por circunstancias que vive lejos de su novio, 1 ó 2 semanas al mes tienen comidas sociales homenaje... para mí eso es suficiente para que tenga ese estancamiento...
> ...



Las causas no son magicas, son un cumulo de factores que todos unidos dan como resultado que si eliminas azucar y harinas y tienes sobrepeso, adelgazas.

A saber:
1. Evitas picos de insulina bruscos. Sin ese ciclo de azucar insulina tu cuerpo no tiene la necedidad o herramienta bioquimica para acumular grandes cantidades de grasa.
2. Activas la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas. Esto te mantiene activo y sin hambre un gran numero de horas. Lo de las cinco comidas diarias pasa a la historia.
3. El azucar ademas es muy adictivo. La necesidad de comer cada tres o cuatro horas es por el bajon que se produce despues de hincharse a hidratos rapidos. Eliminas hambre ansiosa y tu cuerpo se regula solo a comer cuando lo necesita.

Resumen: Eliminacion de picos de insulina, activacion de la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas, control del hambre ansiosa.

Entiendo que tu no has tenido sobrepeso severo nunca. Simplemente tu estado fisico es bueno y vienes a contar que a ti te va bien. Otra persona con un metabolismo distinto o mas edad probablemente tendria sobrepeso. 

Yo sin ir mas lejos a tu edad delgado como una espada y comia como una lima. El hilo va de cuando tu metabolismo ya no es tu hamijo, no se si me entiendes.

No creo que tengas idea de lo dificil que es perder peso con los metodos convencionales, que suelen consistir en matarnos de hambre.

La diferencia enorme es que te puedes tomar 1000 calorias de frutos secos sin engordar y las mismas 1000 de cerveza te aseguro que si te engordan. Mientras no entiendas esto es como ir por una carretera de montaña por la noche con los dos faros fundidos.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

Nunca he tenido sobrepeso severo...
lo típico, un sobrepeso habitual de 5kgs arriba abajo, luego 10 y finalmente cuando me vi con 15 kgs en 3 meses los solucioné por la vía rápida y ya van 4 años que estoy manteniendo mi peso...

No me refiero a que los mecanismos de cetosis o lo que sea sean mágicos que tienen su explicación...
me refiero a que por reducción al absurdo las cosas tienen un límite y no se puede dar la imagen "mágica" de que no hay topes... quieras o no quieras a vuestra propuesta de alimentación hay que añadirle el operador lógico "y"... de tener en cuenta las cantidades energéticas ingeridas y de si hay o no superávit... lo otro es engañar y frustrar a la gente.
No es lo mismo que te comas productos diarios por el equivalente energético de 250 grs de tocino, medio kg o 1 kg... esas personas en igualdad de condiciones físicas dependiendo de su quema metabólica pesarían cada uno una cosa...
No se va dar una quema enérgetica o de grasa igual para el que consuma el equivalente a 250 grs de tocino ibérico, 500 grs o 1kg... no es tan difícil de entender... a eso me refería con lo de querer dar una versión mágica...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Cachisssss estoy aprendiendo; ok estevia molida lo tendré en cuenta ; mañana a ver si la consigo. Que es época de fresas y hay que aprovechar ::



A ver entiendo que acabas de empezar. Al principio no lo notaras pero con el tiempo los sabores dulces de la fruta seran mas que suficiente. La grasa en forma de nata que le añades con el simple dulzor de la fruta es suficiente. Un poco de miel tambien casa perfectamente. La estevia para el Te o el cafe pero tiene un dulzor peculiar que no a todo el mundo le gusta.

La miel sigue siendo para mi lo mejor y he de decir que ni eso tome durante unos meses, de ahi que perdiese el sobrepeso rapido.

En mi entorno si le tiraban bien a la miel y adelgazaron tambien, por lo que no le puedo poner ninguna objecion.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Nunca he tenido sobrepeso severo...
> lo típico, un sobrepeso habitual de 5kgs arriba abajo, luego 10 y finalmente cuando me vi con 15 kgs en 3 meses los solucioné por la vía rápida y ya van 4 años que estoy manteniendo mi peso...
> 
> No me refiero a que los mecanismos de cetosis o lo que sea sean mágicos que tienen su explicación...
> ...



Vamos a ver, los que comen libre de azúcar, procesados, etc comen hasta que se hartan (unos se hartarán antes otros después pero esa no es la cuestión), los que comen azúcar, procesados, etc superan el límite de estar hartos y comen hasta que rabian. El primero cuando se harta de comer ya no sigue, el segundo le pones por ejemplo pizzas o dulces y aunque esté hasta arriba sigue comiendo hasta practicamente rabiar, el primero se está alimentando y el segundo está siguiendo un reflejo compulsivo. De ahí que el primero pase de contar calorías mientras que el segundo sea un enfermo que esté casi todo el rato obsesionado con la comida y el resto del tiempo obsesionado con las calorías que se ha comido o ha de comer, tampoco es tan difícil de entender.

Saludos.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

Estamos de acuerdo y todo lo que quieras con los picos de insulina, con que los hidrtos de carbono refinado son adictivos al igual que las drogas...

Pero luego entrar en el debate de el pan. la cerveza o la miel ¿engordan? es engañoso y simplista... y ahí es donde se tienen que tener en cuenta los balances energéticos de entradas y salidas... la miel por si sola ni adelgaza, ni engorda... todo dependerá de los balances... o de que la suma de cantidades miel, tocino, nata, frutos secos y demás te acabe suponiendo un desbalance...
no es tan difícil de entender...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver, los que comen libre de azúcar, procesados, etc comen hasta que se hartan (unos se hartarán antes otros después pero esa no es la cuestión), los que comen azúcar, procesados, etc superan el límite de estar hartos y comen hasta que rabian. El primero cuando se harta de comer ya no sigue, el segundo le pones por ejemplo pizzas o dulces y aunque esté hasta arriba sigue comiendo hasta practicamente rabiar, el primero se está alimentando y el segundo está siguiendo un reflejo compulsivo. De ahí que el primero pase de contar calorías mientras que el segundo sea un enfermo que esté casi todo el rato obsesionado con la comida y el resto del tiempo obsesionado con las calorías que se ha comido o ha de comer, tampoco es tan difícil de entender.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo del hambre ansiosa es una de las cosas que tradicionalmente han intentado controlar en las clinicas de adelgazamiento mediante farmacos. Algunos de ellos contenian anfetaminas. 

La gente pagaba autenticas burradas por la pastillita milagro para adelgazar, sin saber que se estaban jodiendo la salud.

Con esto quiero hacer hincapie en la importancia del efecto de ansiedad que produce el azucar y es tan sencillo como dejar de tomarla, y sus primos los hidratos refinados producen exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

Es cierto y hoy en día hay trastornos de la alimentación nuevos distintos de la anorexia y la bulimia como los comedores emocionales o por atracón... y normalmente son a base de hidratos y azúcares... y ocupan a un % elevado de población...

Pero lo cortes no quita lo valiente... no se puede generalizar que si quitas esa adicción todo el mundo estará sin sobrepeso o alcanzará el peso ideal aunque generalmente al quitar ese modo de comer adictivo y emocional sí que habrá una reducción de peso, además de comer y saborear por nutrición y hambre real...
Habrá casos en que algunas personas se estancarán en un determinado peso y ahí es donde entra la lógica del balance energético y de que no es lo mismo 100 grs de miel que 200.. los principios de la termodinámica siguen estando vigentes...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Cachisssss estoy aprendiendo; ok estevia molida lo tendré en cuenta ; mañana a ver si la consigo. Que es época de fresas y hay que aprovechar ::



La estevia puedes comprarla en alcampo como edulcorante siempre que el otro azúcar con el que esté mezclada sea de alcohol, como el maltitol, xilitol, etc, estos no producen síndrome metabólico ni inflamación, y te saldrá más barato y fácil de conseguir, creo que la truvia va mezclada así pero no en todos su formatos, lee bien los ingredientes que en cuanto te descuidas te han metido alguna mierda.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 19:59 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo y todo lo que quieras con los picos de insulina, con que los hidrtos de carbono refinado son adictivos al igual que las drogas...
> 
> Pero luego entrar en el debate de el pan. la cerveza o la miel ¿engordan? es engañoso y simplista... y ahí es donde se tienen que tener en cuenta los balances energéticos de entradas y salidas... la miel por si sola ni adelgaza, ni engorda... todo dependerá de los balances... o de que la suma de cantidades miel, tocino, nata, frutos secos y demás te acabe suponiendo un desbalance...
> no es tan difícil de entender...



El problema del trigo no es sólo que engorde y produzca síndrome metabólico sino el gluten, que es veneno puro. Léase se sin trigo, gracias o también cerebro de pan, entenderá perfectamente dónde está el problema, aunque a usted no le engorde el pan, se está envenenando. Esto es así.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La estevia puedes comprarla en alcampo como edulcorante siempre que el otro azúcar con el que esté mezclada sea de alcohol, como el maltitol, xilitol, etc, estos no producen síndrome metabólico ni inflamación, y te saldrá más barato y fácil de conseguir, creo que la truvia va mezclada así pero no en todos su formatos, lee bien los ingredientes que en cuanto te descuidas te han metido alguna mierda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 19:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Por eso con la estevia tengo mucha mas reticencia que con la miel. Miel directamente de productores la consigo facilmente, pero estevia natural pilles lo que pilles en supermercado va mezclada con algo que no quiero en mi organismo.


----------



## Teselia (10 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aun asi con una paleo estricta deberias de deshincharte algo mas. Yo ademas del azucar deje totalmente la sal. Eso ayuda a drenar bastante.
> *No le añado sal a casi nada, pero intentaré reducir el consumo o incluso eliminarla un tiempo.*
> Como dieta antinflamatoria seria comer mucha verdura, carne y pescado. Y como principales fuentes de grasa aceite de oliva, aguacates y omega 3 en capsulas o mucho pescado azul.
> *¿Qué carnes me recomiendas?*
> ...





zapatitos dijo:


> El gestogeno es una hormona esteroide que no tiene efectos andrógenos y aunque en menor medida que otras hormonas simlares también puede hacer aumentar el peso corporal.
> 
> El etinilestradiol es un estrógeno y probablemente es el culpable de que según dices tienes la barriga hinchada.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por todas tus recomendaciones. Por lo visto la píldora es veneno. Veremos si esta puede ser mi última caja. Ah y mi celulitis tiene más de una década 



zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Pierdes 6 centímetros de barriga y te parece poco? ¿Qué esperabas quedarte en unos meses más fina que las que desfilan en la Pasarela Cibeles? ::
> 
> Siempre que se mejora es un éxito sea lo que sea, lo quereis todo y lo quereis ya.
> 
> Saludos.



No, por supuesto que esa no es mi intención, ni ocurrirá jamás. Sé que nunca seré fina y delgada. Pero entiende que sea fastidioso que tras perder tantísimo peso, al final me atasque y no continúe bajando pese a seguir sobrándome. Subiría fotos pero puesto que pocos lo hacen, no me animo mucho a ello.

Y gracias, sí, en realidad es un éxito y llevo mucho camino recorrido.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 21:06 ----------

He estado mirando bien lo de Whole 30 (he visto que hay gente que lo alarga) y realmente es más o menos mi alimentación, porque todo lo excluido no lo toco, ni hago "postres paleo" (magdalenas, bizcochos, nada). Lo único en lo que fallo es que no me tiro 30 días seguidos sin algún exceso.

Tengo una boda a la vista (excusa de mierda, lo sé), por lo que no sé si esperarme al día después de la boda (y hacerlo igual hasta ese día, claro), o empezar ya y el día de la boda rechazar tarta y demás (es la boda de mi hermano).

Sea cuando sea, he tomado la decisión de hacerlo y quizás durante más de 30 días. Creo que mi caso, como bien habéis dicho, es "especial" y supongo que tengo que hacer la prueba lo más estricta posible, a ver qué pasa pese a mis "dificultades".


----------



## ALCOY (10 Abr 2016)

No seas tímida... ya pongo yo tu foto.. 








Como comentaba zapatitos (creo que era), muy bueno para esos muslos el caminar 30 minutos cuesta arriba con 6 grados de inclinación a 6 kms hora...

---------- Post added 10-abr-2016 at 21:23 ----------

otro ejercicio muy sencillo que uno puede hacer sin excusas mientras está en la cocina... en vez de con pesas con una garrafa de agua... elevación de talón... primero con una pierna hasta que no podamos más y luego la alterna y se repite el proceso hasta 4 ó 5 veces (series) por pierna...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Por eso con la estevia tengo mucha mas reticencia que con la miel. Miel directamente de productores la consigo facilmente, pero estevia natural pilles lo que pilles en supermercado va mezclada con algo que no quiero en mi organismo.



Eso es cierto. Mi consejo es que se compre miel en invierno porque así ves si cristaliza con el frío, si no lo hace es que la han extraído calentando el panel, esto lo hacen con los últimos tarros porque no es fácil extraer la última parte, y lo hacen también los que te dicen que es ecológica, cuidado con esto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Muchas gracias por todas tus recomendaciones. Por lo visto la píldora es veneno. Veremos si esta puede ser mi última caja. Ah y mi celulitis tiene más de una década
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carnes todas procurando que no sean pechuguitas, busca partes con grasa. Evidentemente segun bolsillo cuanto mejor sea la carne mejor. Con el pescado igual mejor pescado azul graso. Por orden mezclando carne y pescado:
- Pavo
- Pollo de corral.
- Sardinas, caballas.
- Mejillones
- Calamares y sepia.
- Potro.
- Cordero.
- Vacuno, cerdo, conejo

Eso sin meterse en carnes ecologicas que te cuestan un huevo. Ya si te gustase la casqueria lo bordas. Suplementar omega 3 y vitamina C tambien tiene efectos antinflamatorios.

Ya si hay temas hormonales detras me pierdo, pero que la pildora hincha es bien sabido.


----------



## Tesi (10 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Intentaré ser más selectiva en mis excesos :| Reconozco que siempre he sido bastante glotona, y me paro delante de los escaparates de las panaderías como si de una zapatería se tratase... (Pero nunca entro :XX
> 
> Realmente cuando llevo 1 semana-10 días sola, ya me vuelvo a notar ligera, liviana y "delgada", pero realmente no hay manera de bajar de 69 kgs. Quizás la composición de mi cuerpo haya cambiado, pero yo no me noto nada en el espejo ni en la ropa :´( Sé que esta alimentación no es para obsesionarse con adelgazar sino que es para estar saludable. Pero claro, veo algunos casos que... :8: Me da "envidia", las cosas claras.
> 
> Supongo que llevo tantos años privándome de dulces, harinas blancas, patatas... Que ahora sencillamente retirando lo integral y añadiendo animales a mi alimentación, mi cuerpo apenas se ha inmutado.



A mí me pasa parecido. Hace unos 3 meses que retire pan, harinas, azúcar etc de mi alimentación habitual y, aunque sí que he perdido algo de peso, este ha sido poco para lo que se lee por aquí, y muy despacio. Imagino que ser mujer también debe influir algo, los hombres siempre pierden más rápido sigan la estrategia que sigan. No obstante me noto físicamente más fuerte y menos hinchada, al fin y al cabo lo que importa es la salud. Animo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> A mí me pasa parecido. Hace unos 3 meses que retire pan, harinas, azúcar etc de mi alimentación habitual y, aunque sí que he perdido algo de peso, este ha sido poco para lo que se lee por aquí, y muy despacio. Imagino que ser mujer también debe influir algo, los hombres siempre pierden más rápido sigan la estrategia que sigan. No obstante me noto físicamente más fuerte y menos hinchada, al fin y al cabo lo que importa es la salud. Animo.



Es cierto que he visto resultados mucho mas notables en hombres que en mujeres, pero tambien es cierto que no he visto ninguna mujer que haya posteado con tanto sobrepeso como los hombres que hemos posteado aqui.

Nosotros empezamos con sobrepesos de 15-20 kilos y se pierden rapido los primeros diez. Despues es una perdida muy gradual. En mi caso unos 12 en tres meses y otros 5 kilos pasarian unos seis meses. Pero con las sensaciones y los resultados nos lo tomamos no como una dieta sino unos habitos para toda la vida.

Si se plantea solo como una cuestion de peso y no de salud es donde falla todo este tema. Y esos ultimos kilos que creeis que os sobran se pierden poco a poco si no se dejan los buenos habitos.

Las mujeres de mi entorno que lo han intentado han obtenido resultados pero luego vuelven a los malos habitos. En cuanto vuelves a la tostadita y el vaso de leche se acabo lo conseguido.

Yo ya no quiero ver el dulce ni en pintura, si peco con algun dulce navideño, hasta el año siguiente, y ya me avisa la digestion pesada. 

No se si el factor de adiccion es mas fuerte en vosotras, porque pasan meses y aun mirais los dulces y salivais.

Pd. La pregunta obligada es cuanto pesas y tu altura y cual piensas que es tu peso correcto?


----------



## sada (10 Abr 2016)

Bueno yo llevo una semana; he dejado en pan centeno integral de pueblo; no pruebo el azúcar; desayuno café con leche sin lactosa con bizcocho de almendra ; como carne más verdura; cuido las cenas en el sentido de que no como pan con lo q pillo sino q ceno calabacín setas con jamón etc hasta tocino o fresas con nata y fructosa ( cagada ) y no se lo que peso porque aún no me he pesado pero he bajado la hinchazón y eso es algo que no había logrado antes ni con la elíptica . 
Y ojo que durante la semana a las 12 con el café de la oficina caen dos tapas de tortilla y lomo o queso que aquí en el norte son gratis. 
Creo que si perfecciono un poco más los resultados serán mejores. Pues comprar estevia molida, harina de coco y ver que hacer con ella e ir poco a poco cambiando hábitos.
Todo lo que me digáis aportéis o corrijáis será bienvenido


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Bueno yo llevo una semana; he dejado en pan centeno integral de pueblo; no pruebo el azúcar; desayuno café con leche sin lactosa con bizcocho de almendra ; como carne más verdura; cuido las cenas en el sentido de que no como pan con lo q pillo sino q ceno calabacín setas con jamón etc hasta tocino o fresas con nata y fructosa ( cagada ) y no se lo que peso porque aún no me he pesado pero he bajado la hinchazón y eso es algo que no había logrado antes ni con la elíptica .
> Y ojo que durante la semana a las 12 con el café de la oficina caen dos tapas de tortilla y lomo o queso que aquí en el norte son gratis.
> Creo que si perfecciono un poco más los resultados serán mejores. Pues comprar estevia molida, harina de coco y ver que hacer con ella e ir poco a poco cambiando hábitos.
> Todo lo que me digáis aportéis o corrijáis será bienvenido



Jodia que llevas solo una semana

Si ya vas notando algo perfecto. Deja esa leche sin lactosa aparcada un mes y despues si quieres lacteos pilla un yogur griego bien cargado de grasa y endulza con miel de la buena. Ya he dicho que no me fio ni un pelo de las estevias y lo que le añaden.

Este mes compra cacao puro lo mezclas con te o cafe y miel y ese es tu desayuno. Los lacteos en todas sus formas son causantes de inflamacion para muchas personas despues de un mes prueba yogur o queso. Leche bebida nunca, y sin lactosa la peor.

El pincho de tortilla o el lomo, sin pan a por el.

Pd. Y poned el peso del cual partis para ver la evolucion.


----------



## ALCOY (11 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> A mí me pasa parecido. Hace unos 3 meses que retire pan, harinas, azúcar etc de mi alimentación habitual y, aunque sí que he perdido algo de peso, este ha sido poco para lo que se lee por aquí, y muy despacio. Imagino que ser mujer también debe influir algo, los hombres siempre pierden más rápido sigan la estrategia que sigan. No obstante me noto físicamente más fuerte y menos hinchada, al fin y al cabo lo que importa es la salud. Animo.





Sr Karlos Smith y demás... después de leer este caso se animan ya a meter el operador lógico "y" con las leyes de la termodinámica y balances energéticos? ¿o todavía no? 
Lo seguimos dejando con el carácter generalista que no deja ser verdad de que comer menos azúcar y grasas es la solución definitiva al sobrepeso?

Podemos seguir dando la hipótesis de que las mujeres temas hormonales y demás contradicen en un ligero punto la frase generalista... o podemos introducir los balances energéticos de entradas y salidas para ver porque en determinado momento se produce un estancamiento de peso o no se llega al peso ideal o deseado...


----------



## Teselia (11 Abr 2016)

Una pregunta: chorizos y chistorras cuyos ingredientes sean la carne, pimentón/especias y sal, serían correctos para consumir? O este tipo de alimentos mejor con mesura?


----------



## sada (11 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Una pregunta: chorizos y chistorras cuyos ingredientes sean la carne, pimentón/especias y sal, serían correctos para consumir? O este tipo de alimentos mejor con mesura?



eso iba a preguntar...
y por la sobrasada...
haría falta también puntualizar marcas/ supermercados..porque a veces nos meten gato x liebre.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 09:57 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Jodia que llevas solo una semana
> 
> Si ya vas notando algo perfecto. Deja esa leche sin lactosa aparcada un mes y despues si quieres lacteos pilla un yogur griego bien cargado de grasa y endulza con miel de la buena. Ya he dicho que no me fio ni un pelo de las estevias y lo que le añaden.
> 
> ...



65,7 kg pero en el tema peso no me fio mucho; tengo mejor cuerpo ahora que cuando pesaba 60 k y llevaba una dieta hipocalórica...

el tema ese del café y el cacao y la mantequilla...
a ver hago café de cafetera, pongo una taza...(odio el café) le pongo una cucharada de mantequilla, una de cacao 0 y algo de miel?? bato con una cuchara y listo???

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 09:58 ----------

por cierto gracias... .......

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 10:02 ----------

es lo que llaman el Bulletproof coffee??


----------



## ALCOY (11 Abr 2016)

Cierto, el peso no lo dice todo...
un mismo peso cambia mucho dependiendo de masa muscular y grasa...


----------



## Tranquillo (11 Abr 2016)

He topado con el hilo y después de leer un poco me estoy animando. Por donde empezar? (Sin leerme las 250 páginas...)

El tema azúcar creo que lo tengo controlado.

El tema alcohol las bier el fin de semana me costará.

Pero lo peor es el asunto pan, no puedo pasar sin él, consejos? Sustitutos?

Graciasssss
Pd.ah, 186cm y 96kg. Tengo buena constitución por lo que según me dicen no se me ve gordaco. Creo que bajando de los 90kg sería suficiente. Recomendaciones?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Sr Karlos Smith y demás... después de leer este caso se animan ya a meter el operador lógico "y" con las leyes de la termodinámica y balances energéticos? ¿o todavía no?
> Lo seguimos dejando con el carácter generalista que no deja ser verdad de que comer menos azúcar y grasas es la solución definitiva al sobrepeso?
> 
> Podemos seguir dando la hipótesis de que las mujeres temas hormonales y demás contradicen en un ligero punto la frase generalista... o podemos introducir los balances energéticos de entradas y salidas para ver porque en determinado momento se produce un estancamiento de peso o no se llega al peso ideal o deseado...



Es que lo que se debe cuestionar desde el primer momento, y es a la conclusión que he llegado yo, que la teoría del balance energético:

-No tiene una base científica.

-No es útil para adelgazar, ni siquiera como modelo teórico.

-Incluso asumiendo sus postulados como ciertos, es casi imposible de aplicar.

Y esto lo digo teniendo en cuenta que EVIDENTEMENTE, de un alimento que contiene 100 kcal. si lo comes, el cuerpo NO puede producir energía por valor de 101 kcal. Pero ese "límite por arriba" sería la única (y digo bien, la ÚNICA) información valiosa que presenta el saber cuántas kcal. contiene un alimento.

Engordar NO es un proceso que se produzca "PORQUE" comes más calorías de las que gastas. Eso no es un motivo. Es como decir que una empresa tiene beneficios porque "ingresa más de lo que gasta". 

"Oiga, ¿cómo puedo hacerme rico? Sencillísimo. Ingrese usted más de lo que gasta!!!".

Es como decir que un culturista desarrolla músculos porque "come más de lo que gasta" (es intrínsecamente cierto, pero ¿sirve para algo?).

Saludos


----------



## Clavisto (11 Abr 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> He topado con el hilo y después de leer un poco me estoy animando. Por donde empezar? (Sin leerme las 250 páginas...)
> 
> El tema azúcar creo que lo tengo controlado.
> 
> ...



El azúcar se esconde en todo lo procesado. Huye de ello.

Alcohol cuando controles el tema.

El pan hay que dejarlo; si no puedes de una, ve recortando poco a poco: yo era de los que no bajaba de una barra de pan diaria y ahora ni lo echo de menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 Abr 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> He topado con el hilo y después de leer un poco me estoy animando. Por donde empezar? (Sin leerme las 250 páginas...)
> 
> El tema azúcar creo que lo tengo controlado.
> 
> ...



Come menos pan, yo soy de poco pan a diario: un trozo tamaño puño a repartir en comida y cena... cervezas, pues los findes, yo también, qué demonios.

Esta mañana pronto he ido a comprar fruta y no me he podido resistir, habían llegado los panes de pueblo y me he cogido uno, que están bien ricos.







Azucar hace años que no gasto, cosas dulces pocas, una lágrima de mermelada como una tostada con mantequilla o aceite. Cosas procesadas, pocas y muy esporádicas.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Sr Karlos Smith y demás... después de leer este caso se animan ya a meter el operador lógico "y" con las leyes de la termodinámica y balances energéticos? ¿o todavía no?
> Lo seguimos dejando con el carácter generalista que no deja ser verdad de que comer menos azúcar y grasas es la solución definitiva al sobrepeso?
> 
> Podemos seguir dando la hipótesis de que las mujeres temas hormonales y demás contradicen en un ligero punto la frase generalista... o podemos introducir los balances energéticos de entradas y salidas para ver porque en determinado momento se produce un estancamiento de peso o no se llega al peso ideal o deseado...*



Yo lo que defiendo son las diferencias biológicas entre un hombre y una mujer, la testosterona predomina en el hombre y el estrógeno en la mujer. Si el hombre altera su nivel de estrógeno se afemina y sube su nivel de grasa y por el contrario si la mujer altera su nivel de testosterona se masculiniza y baja su nivel de grasa. Por lo tanto es completamente normal que una mujer tenga algo más de grasa que un hombre y no tiene nada que ver con calorías. Para que una mujer tenga el nivel muscular y de definición de un hombre no hay más solución que bajar el nivel de estrógenos y/o subir el de testosterona cosa que para una mujer no es demasiado recomendable.

Esto no quiere decir que las mujeres no se puedan beneficiar del entreno y el deporte pero sin niveles altos de testosterona y bajos de estrógeno es practicamente imposible muscularse más allá de una tonificación. Y también es practicamente imposible que bajen de cierto grado de grasa salvo que se masculinicen o se vuelvan anoréxicas como las modelos de pasarela.

La variante es la misma en los dos casos, comes hasta que te sacias. Normalmente la mujer se sacia antes que un hombre así que tenderá a comer menos que un hombre. Esto en mujeres con hábitos normales, las que están enganchadas al azúcar y chocolate pueden llegar a comer incluso más compulsivamente que un hombre.

Otro tema ya es al absurdo al que han conducido a la mujer actual que suelen tener como iconos a unas mujeres que son irreales y que se alejan totalmente de lo que debería de ser una verdadera mujer, femenina y con curvas, Es la industria de la publicidad y la dietética la que ha establecido esos cánones para vender yogures bio, produtos light, barritas galletitas dietéticas y biomananes varios a millones de mujeres desesperadas por alcanzar unos patrones de "belleza" que son totalmente irreales, absurdos y alejados de cualquier orden natural. Además la industria del deporte también se ha beneficiado de ello con legiones de mujeres en los gimnasios haciendo deportes nuevos de moda que no suelen servir de nada y vendiendo aparatos caseros para perder kilos facilmente que no sirven para nada.

Las mujeres deberían de tirar la televisión por el balcón, bueno todo el mundo debería de hacerlo pero las mujeres con más motivo aún para escapar y huir de toda esa propaganda de canones de "belleza ideal" que las están condunciedo al precipicio.

Lo dejo que me desvío del tema 

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Abr 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> He topado con el hilo y después de leer un poco me estoy animando. Por donde empezar? (Sin leerme las 250 páginas...)
> 
> El tema azúcar creo que lo tengo controlado.
> 
> ...



En este enlace tienes todo lo que necesitas, incluso una lista de la compra, mi recomendación es que hagas la whole30 y tú mismo midas los resultados al final: estilopaleo.com


----------



## Johnny Drama (11 Abr 2016)

Por cierto, es recomendable la quinoa? Que recetas se pueden hacer con ella?

Me pareció que en Mercadona tenían


----------



## zapatitos (11 Abr 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> He topado con el hilo y después de leer un poco me estoy animando. Por donde empezar? (Sin leerme las 250 páginas...)
> 
> El tema azúcar creo que lo tengo controlado.
> 
> ...



Mi recomendación es que asumas que eres un yonqui pidiendo que le recetemos metadona para su adicción al pan, cuanto antes lo asumas mejor para tí. No te lo digo por insultar sino para que te des cuenta de que tienes una adicción.

Practicamente todos los yonquis que he conocido se han quitado de lo suyo a pelo comiéndose el mono correspondiente, con el pan es lo mismo, te comes el mono y te j.odes es la manera más bruta pero a la vez más rápida y eficaz.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Una pregunta: chorizos y chistorras cuyos ingredientes sean la carne, pimentón/especias y sal, serían correctos para consumir? O este tipo de alimentos mejor con mesura?



Si no llevan leticinas ni harinas raras pa'dentro. Yo suelo pillar casi siempre morcillas que no le ponen casi nada raro. El resto de embutidos hay que mirarlos con lupa es muy raro que no le pongan proteinas de soja o harinas de diversas procedencias, lactosa como conservante, etc. 

Si tienes la suerte de conseguirlos artesanales no los dejes escapar.


----------



## Johnny Drama (11 Abr 2016)

PALACIOS chorizo casero extra dulce pieza 250 g-Hipercor Tu hipermercado compra online

Por ejemplo este chorizo no debería tener problema, no?

Aunque no es precisamente una empresa "artesanal", pero lo encuentras en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Sr Karlos Smith y demás... después de leer este caso se animan ya a meter el operador lógico "y" con las leyes de la termodinámica y balances energéticos? ¿o todavía no?
> Lo seguimos dejando con el carácter generalista que no deja ser verdad de que comer menos azúcar y grasas es la solución definitiva al sobrepeso?
> 
> Podemos seguir dando la hipótesis de que las mujeres temas hormonales y demás contradicen en un ligero punto la frase generalista... o podemos introducir los balances energéticos de entradas y salidas para ver porque en determinado momento se produce un estancamiento de peso o no se llega al peso ideal o deseado...



Este caso no hace mas que confirmar lo que venimos diciendo, que somos maquinas bioquimicas. Un tema hormonal no se que tiene que ver con las calorias hamijo.

Simplemente decimos que el tema de las calorias es una referencia muy pobre. Yo me remito a mi laboratorio particular que es mi cuerpo. A saber:

- Dieta hipocalorica para embarazada de 1.500 cal. La hice enterita, por la cuenta que me traia, y llegue a bajar unos cuatro o cinco kilos, me quede con 97k. Los recupere a no tardar mucho.

- Dieta paleo de 2.000 cal. Con contador de alimentos durante tres meses. Perdi 12k. Luego ya pase de contar nada, solo queria una referencia y ya la tenia. Comiendo lo que me apetecia otros 5k. En total perdi 18k. Y dos años y medio despues he ganado tres kilos metiendo controladamente arroz y patatas un dia a la semana.

Que ya se como funciona esto no tengo ninguna duda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Abr 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> PALACIOS chorizo casero extra dulce pieza 250 g-Hipercor Tu hipermercado compra online
> 
> Por ejemplo este chorizo no debería tener problema, no?
> 
> Aunque no es precisamente una empresa "artesanal", pero lo encuentras en cualquier sitio.



lo de extra dulce tira para atrás a kilómetros...

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 16:47 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Este caso no hace mas que confirmar lo que venimos diciendo, que somos maquinas bioquimicas. Un tema hormonal no se que tiene que ver con las calorias hamijo.
> 
> Simplemente decimos que el tema de las calorias es una referencia muy pobre. Yo me remito a mi laboratorio particular que es mi cuerpo. A saber:
> 
> ...



Lo mío fue igual de asombroso, en dos meses perdí doce kilos, ahora con 1,80m peso 77kg y he empezado a hacer ejercicios con mancuernas para coger algo de fuerza y pasarme en breve a los ejercicios de alta intensidad un día a la semana, nada más, el resto de la semana a intentar los 10.000 pasos diarios.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (11 Abr 2016)

Por no leerme 250 páginas, ¿alguien me puede decir si el sirope de ágave es una chufla y, en ese caso, qué sustituto del azúcar es más recomendable?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Abr 2016)

Simenon dijo:


> Por no leerme 250 páginas, ¿alguien me puede decir si el sirope de ágave es una chufla y, en ese caso, qué sustituto del azúcar es más recomendable?



Sí, es una chufa inmensa. El mejor sustituto del azúcar es el no-azúcar.


----------



## montella (11 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sí, es una chufa inmensa. El mejor sustituto del azúcar es el no-azúcar.



¿En el caso de q no te puedas privar del cafe sin azucar?

¿Estevia o Sacarina?


----------



## sada (11 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿En el caso de q no te puedas privar del cafe sin azucar?
> 
> ¿Estevia o Sacarina?



ya te contesto yo: hojas de estevia molida(ojo a la mierda q venden ) o miel.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 15:29 ----------

mi desayuno: media taza de leche (mal) con bizcocho de almendra
media mañana : trozo bizcocho y cafe (mal) con tapa de queso y pan. es uan tapa gratis el pan es tamaño moneda 
comida conejo asado con ensalada de tomate y aceitunas y he hecho all i oli casero
cena verdura sobrante de ayer seguramente.

demasiada grasa quizás???

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 15:30 ----------

para medir porcentaje de grasa etc..alguien puede recomendar una báscula que no cueste un riñón?

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 15:58 ----------

estoy viendo lo de la whole30 es muy restrictiva..restringe hasta la grasa..pero no se supone que se debe de incrementar el consumo de grasas?

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 15:59 ----------

estoy viendo lo de la whole30 es muy restrictiva..restringe hasta la grasa..pero no se supone que se debe de incrementar el consumo de grasas?


----------



## Tesi (11 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> ya te contesto yo: hojas de estevia molida(ojo a la mierda q venden ) o miel.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 15:29 ----------
> 
> ...



No soy una experta, pero no veo mucha grasa, sí demasiado bizcocho de almendra...
No será más fácil un huevo duro y algo de queso o jamón sin pan? Pasa algo si no te comes la tapa o si pides que no te pongan tapa directamente????


----------



## sada (11 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> No soy una experta, pero no veo mucha grasa, sí demasiado bizcocho de almendra...
> No será más fácil un huevo duro y algo de queso o jamón sin pan? Pasa algo si no te comes la tapa o si pides que no te pongan tapa directamente????



por mi tapa matoooo  
aún no estoy en esa fase...ojalá


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> lo de extra dulce tira para atrás a kilómetros...





Si opináis con todo así habrá que revalorar todo lo dicho aquí.

Chorizo Palacios extra, *y* "dulce" porque es pimentón dulce, no picante. Ingredientes: carne de cerdo, pimentón, sal y ajo, nada más.


----------



## Pichorrica (11 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿En el caso de q no te puedas privar del cafe sin azucar?
> 
> ¿Estevia o Sacarina?



Porqué no te puedes privar? Te ponen una pistola en la cabeza si te la tomas sin azucar?

No seais tontos y dejar el azucar y las harinas de lado. 

Cuando descubrais el auténtico sabor de las cosas no volvereis jamás a lo de antes.

Eso sí, hacer un esfuerzo, que mejor pasar 1-2 semanas "malas" que ser toda la vida un yonki del azucar


----------



## Zoidberg (11 Abr 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Porqué no te puedes privar? Te ponen una pistola en la cabeza si te la tomas sin azucar?
> 
> No seais tontos y dejar el azucar y las harinas de lado.
> 
> ...



Qué gran verdad. Ya lo he dicho más veces: ni mi señora ni yo echamos de menos el azúcar (ni el pan), cualquier cosa que lleve azúcar y que probemos por error ahora nos sabe a mil demonios, y todo lo demás que comemos nos sabe distinto, mucho mejor.

Antes de embarcarnos en esta forma de alimentarse ya había leído que "el azúcar es una droga", y siempre pensé que era una exageración. Pues de exageración, nada. Es una droga sin paliativos.


----------



## montella (11 Abr 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Porqué no te puedes privar? Te ponen una pistola en la cabeza si te la tomas sin azucar?
> 
> No seais tontos y dejar el azucar y las harinas de lado.
> 
> ...



Los yogures puedo me di cuenta hace poco pero el cafe con leche de primera mañana no.De hecho el cafe solo tampoco me gusta con o sin azucar


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> ya te contesto yo: hojas de estevia molida(ojo a la mierda q venden ) o miel.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 15:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Leetelo bien, no restringe la grasa en ninguna parte. Solo habla de la mantequilla que es preferible ghee (clarificada) por los restos de leche que pueda quedar. Ese parrafo eliminalo, toma mantequilla normal.

Lo de la miel yo tambien lo veo excesivo toma miel con moderacion y ningun pfoblema, igual que no hay que cebarse de fruta, un par de piezas va bien.

Ajioli es la mejor salsa paleo del mundo mundial. Olvidate del mantra de la grasa. No mires si tomas mucha mira si estas tomando la suficiente.

Ni se te ocurra medir la cantidad de grasa de los alimentos. 

Hay una forma facil de saber como vas en macronutrientes y es una aplicacion de movil. Hay muchas pero yo use un par de meses una que se llama Fatsecret. Metes todo lo que te comes al dia, te da hasta productos por supermercados, y es facil de usar. Te da las calorias diarias ingeridas y los gramos de grasa, proteinas e hidratos diarios.

Aunque aqui digamos que contar calorias es una falacia es una referencia de con cuantas teoricas calorias se adelgaza aqui. Y no suelen ser pocas que es lo interesante.


----------



## montella (11 Abr 2016)

¿Mejor mantequilla o margarina?


----------



## Clavisto (11 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿Mejor mantequilla o margarina?



Eso es como preguntar si mejor Led Zeppelin o Zapato Veloz.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Abr 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Si opináis con todo así habrá que revalorar todo lo dicho aquí.
> 
> Chorizo Palacios extra, *y* "dulce" porque es pimentón dulce, no picante. Ingredientes: carne de cerdo, pimentón, sal y ajo, nada más.



Ese chorizo lo conozco y es de lo poco que no echan mierdas. No fijarse en el nombre si en los ingredientes.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 20:46 ----------




montella dijo:


> ¿Mejor mantequilla o margarina?



Ya creo que lo han dicho por aqui a la margarina le falta una molecula para ser plastico. Mantequilla siempre.


----------



## Teselia (11 Abr 2016)

¿Entonces se puede tomar mantequilla en lugar de ghee? Tengo un ghee que me sabe a rayos. He probado varios y genial pero el último me da hasta arcadas, tiene un sabor que me tira patrás y, al contrario que en los otros que he probado, este deja toda la comida con su sabor y es insoportable. Me temo que no me lo terminaré.

¿Qué mantequilla tomáis? ¿De qué manera la utilizáis?

Sobre la miel yo tengo un par de tarros de Bona Mel (de brezo y de flor de azahar, ambas crudas) pero tomo muy poca e intento que no sea a diario.

El alioli casero entonces... Se puede tomar a diario, ¿no? Para mí es un lujo,


----------



## Rauxa (11 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> ¿Entonces se puede tomar mantequilla en lugar de ghee? Tengo un ghee que me sabe a rayos. He probado varios y genial pero el último me da hasta arcadas, tiene un sabor que me tira patrás y, al contrario que en los otros que he probado, este deja toda la comida con su sabor y es insoportable. Me temo que no me lo terminaré.
> 
> ¿Qué mantequilla tomáis? ¿De qué manera la utilizáis?
> 
> ...



Alioli: aceite y ajo...más sano que eso...:rolleye:

Yo compro Ghee. Sólo lo he visto en tiendas ecológicas. Tiene un sabor algo más fuerte que el de la mantequilla. Piensa que aquí no le meten mierdas así que a lo mejor estás acostumbrado a otro tipo de mantequilla.

Aún así, te puedes haces tu ghee casero. En yutuf tienes muchos videos.

Básicamente: pones mantequilla a hervir. En tanto que empiece a sacar espuma se la quitas y ahí tienes tu ghee. Le estás quitando el azúcar que sería lo malo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> ¿Entonces se puede tomar mantequilla en lugar de ghee? Tengo un ghee que me sabe a rayos. He probado varios y genial pero el último me da hasta arcadas, tiene un sabor que me tira patrás y, al contrario que en los otros que he probado, este deja toda la comida con su sabor y es insoportable. Me temo que no me lo terminaré.
> 
> ¿Qué mantequilla tomáis? ¿De qué manera la utilizáis?
> 
> ...



La mantequilla se puede tomar la normal sin problema. EL unico que no pude soy yo por mi alergia a la caseina. Pero en realidad los restos de leche son minimos. Es un alimento perfectamente paleo sin tener que ser ghee. LA mantequilla va bien para hacerse cortados y saben de p.m.

Y en cualquier reposteria paleo se puede echar sin miedo. El pastel de almendras del que tanto hablais por ejemplo. Una guarreria para dias de fiesta que esta buenisima, es mezclar cacao y mantequilla a partes iguales en una taza, algo de miel al gusto y al microjondas. Lo dejas enfriar y queda una masa de cacao maleable apta para hacer trufas. Luego las bolas las puedes cubrir de almendra picada, avellanas o lo que quieras, o meter el picado dentro....esta de muerte)

YO al principio si tomaba miel y mas que ahora y no freno mi adelgazamiento, pero tu si vas por el camino de la moderacion mejor.

SIempre digo lo mismo, dejamos los macarrones a la boloñesa, los bocatas con patatas fritas y chistorra a un lado, nos va a preocupar un poco de miel?

Cualquier cosa que sea grasa y pregunteis si se puede tomar a diario, la respuesta es si. No creo que haga falta decir que el alioli con aceite de oliva virgen.


----------



## Teselia (11 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La mantequilla se puede tomar la normal sin problema. EL unico que no pude soy yo por mi alergia a la caseina. Pero en realidad los restos de leche son minimos. Es un alimento perfectamente paleo sin tener que ser ghee. LA mantequilla va bien para hacerse cortados y saben de p.m.
> 
> Y en cualquier reposteria paleo se puede echar sin miedo. El pastel de almendras del que tanto hablais por ejemplo. Una guarreria para dias de fiesta que esta buenisima, es mezclar cacao y mantequilla a partes iguales en una taza, algo de miel al gusto y al microjondas. Lo dejas enfriar y queda una masa de cacao maleable apta para hacer trufas. Luego las bolas las puedes cubrir de almendra picada, avellanas o lo que quieras, o meter el picado dentro....esta de muerte)
> 
> ...



Ostras, gran idea lo del cortado con mantequilla, porque estoy un poco cansada de la leche de coco 

Sé que la miel tiene muchas cosas buenas pero sé que en mi caso es mejor moderar el consumo, no es un alimento imprescindible.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Abr 2016)

Me hace gracia cuando uno pregunta si la miel o otro producto hay que tomarlo son mesura.

Yo a veces inconscientemente me digo que a lo mejor abuso de la miel. Puedo estar una semana sin catarla pero luego estar varios días, cada día con las fresas y demás con miel.

¿es eso un problema? Bueno.... como va a serlo si luego a lo mejor (como este finde), he pecado con 2 cocacolas, una pizza y una bolsa de patatas fritas? 

Así que un poco de perspectiva de las cosas. Como va a ser "malo" comer algo más de miel, si luego el día menos pensado, me tomo 2 cubatas, un donuts o un pastel de cumpleaños?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿En el caso de q no te puedas privar del cafe sin azucar?
> 
> ¿Estevia o Sacarina?



Estevia, sin duda.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 22:05 ----------




Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Si opináis con todo así habrá que revalorar todo lo dicho aquí.
> 
> Chorizo Palacios extra, *y* "dulce" porque es pimentón dulce, no picante. Ingredientes: carne de cerdo, pimentón, sal y ajo, nada más.



Si es pimentón nada más sobra lo de extra dulce, pienso...


----------



## Qui (11 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Estevia, sin duda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 22:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Palacios hace CHORIZO EXTRA dulce y CHORIZO EXTRA picante. Lo que es extra es el chorizo. 

Por cierto, ahora en Lidl también tienen chorizo de su marca sin ningún aditivo.


----------



## Teselia (11 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Me hace gracia cuando uno pregunta si la miel o otro producto hay que tomarlo son mesura.
> 
> Yo a veces inconscientemente me digo que a lo mejor abuso de la miel. Puedo estar una semana sin catarla pero luego estar varios días, cada día con las fresas y demás con miel.
> 
> ...



En esto tienes razón. A veces nos llevamos las manos a la cabeza por algo insignificante e incluso a veces saludable, pero luego llega «el día» y no le haces ascos a nada jajaja.


----------



## ALCOY (11 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Es que lo que se debe cuestionar desde el primer momento, y es a la conclusión que he llegado yo, que la teoría del balance energético:
> 
> -No tiene una base científica.
> 
> ...





Pues caballero, aquí ya le han salido varios casos de gente estancada en una determinada pérdida de peso y que no cuadra con su teoría.. su teoría tiene una falla... que se subsana aplicando las leyes de la termodinámica...

salvando generalidades y particuralidades cual es fallo que se da en varias chicas?

¿hormonas? ¿qué son mujeres?

en teoría sería más importante el factor edad que el factor sexo...
el hándicap de ser mujer a ser hombre salvando algunos casos excepcionales es muy pequeño... realmente la mayor diferencia es que mientras un hombre suele pesar más y serían normales pesos ideales para hombre dependiendo altura entre 70-85 kgs, normalmente en el caso de mujeres el peso ideal se suele situar dependiendo de alturas entre 50-65 kgs...
esa es la principal falla que se está dando aquí en el caso de las mujeres, de que si he perdido poco...
porque es más fácil perder más peso cuanto más se pesa...
el hándicap hombre mujer más que por sexo vendría por esa diferencia de peso preliminar y peso perseguido...


¿un mismo individuo que coma el doble de cantidad del tipo que ud habla pesaría lo mismo? como ve su teoría tiene una falla si no aplica la termodinámica...

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 23:52 ----------




Tesi dijo:


> No soy una experta, pero no veo mucha grasa, sí demasiado bizcocho de almendra...
> No será más fácil un huevo duro y algo de queso o jamón sin pan? Pasa algo si no te comes la tapa o si pides que no te pongan tapa directamente????




No ha salido la cita que pedías para medir el porcentaje de grasa...
puedes tener una referencia con una cinta métrica y esta calculadora online..

Calcular grasa corporal


Luego de básculas que midan el % de grasa corporal ´conozco la Tanita y la Beurer ambas dan una referencia buena...


Y me acabo de dar cuenta que no era Tesi sino Sada la que preguntaba para medir el porcentaje de grasa corporal...


----------



## sada (12 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Ostras, gran idea lo del cortado con mantequilla, porque estoy un poco cansada de la leche de coco
> 
> Sé que la miel tiene muchas cosas buenas pero sé que en mi caso es mejor moderar el consumo, no es un alimento imprescindible.



Donde compras aceite de coco¿


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Pues caballero, aquí ya le han salido varios casos de gente estancada en una determinada pérdida de peso y que no cuadra con su teoría.. su teoría tiene una falla... que se subsana aplicando las leyes de la termodinámica...
> 
> salvando generalidades y particuralidades cual es fallo que se da en varias chicas?
> 
> ...



Entiendo que se agarre a los postulados tradicionales pero cuando se ven los resultados la perspectiva cambia.

Ademas el Sr adenocromo poniendo en duda los recuentos de calorias como minimo ha demostrado que son muy imprecisos. Algo un poco impreciso puede valer muy impreciso no nos da ninguna referencia buena. Nadie dice que no existan calorias en los alimentos decimos que la referencia no vale para nada.

- De que nos vale si cada metabolismo lidia de distinta forma con el azucar? 
- Si ademas hay factores hormonales que aun complican mas la cosa?
- Si el mismo alimento con las mismas calorias teoricas se metaboliza distinto segun sea en polvo o en pellets?(estudio linkado por el Sr Adenocromo).
- Si el factor insulinico pesa mucho mas que el calorico?

Estas son las preguntas que se estan debatiendo en este hilo y de momento el simple hecho de la intervencion de la insulina en la acumulacion de grasa ya es un hecho probado, y que lo cambia todo.


----------



## sada (12 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> Los yogures puedo me di cuenta hace poco pero el cafe con leche de primera mañana no.De hecho el cafe solo tampoco me gusta con o sin azucar



Estoy como tú. A ver si mañana pruebo el café con mantequilla y cacao


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Pues caballero, aquí ya le han salido varios casos de gente estancada en una determinada pérdida de peso y que no cuadra con su teoría.. su teoría tiene una falla... que se subsana aplicando las leyes de la termodinámica...
> 
> salvando generalidades y particuralidades cual es fallo que se da en varias chicas?
> 
> ...



Aunque le des más vueltas que a una noria la diferencia entre un hombre y una mujer es hormonal, en unos predomina la testosterona y en las otras el estrógeno y es lo que les da sus atributos masculinos y femeninos y que tengan tendencia a acumular más o menos grasa entre otras cosas.

Si le disminuyes la testo y le das hormonas femeninas a un tío poco a poco lo afeminas y viceversa si le das a una tía grandes dosis de testosterona le comienzan a salir poco a poco rasgos masculinos.

Y si no haz la prueba de tomar grandes dosis de estrógenos mientras inhibes tu testosterona natural y después me cuentas como te ha ido y si hay diferencias entre las hormonas masculinas y femeninas, todo eso mientras sigues comiendo las mismas calorías que ahora que según tú es lo más importante y después me cuentas como te va y si tienes la misma definición y el mismo nivel de grasa.

Saludos.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Abr 2016)

Para las chicas que se ven estancadas, varias cosas:
Parece ser que comiendo asi mejora el porcentaje de masa muscular/grasa por lo que una reduccion de volumen no tiene que ir asociada a perdida de peso. Me da que es algo habitual, por lo menos por lo que vamos leyendo. 

Por otro lado si os habeis tirado haciendo dietas yoyo y bajando calorias es probable que hayais entrado en "tumba metabólica" por lo que los resultados seran mas lentos e incluso nulos. Para ello deberiais aumentar las calorias a unas 2500 durante un par de semanas, pero no sobrepasando los 100 gramos de hidratos al dia, lo ideal seria 1gr por kilo de peso. A partir de ahi ir bajando calorias de semana en semana. 2500-2250-2000-1800-1600 e ir ajustando en funcion de como os veais. 

Para la que hacia yoga y spinning:Cambia el yoga intenso a 2 dias, y metete en el gimansio 2 dias de pesas (trabajo de fuerza), deja el spining y sal a correr y sprintar y veras como cambia tu cuerpo. Parece que este se ha adaptado al esfuerzo que realizas y necesitas darle un cambio. 

En mi opinion el balance energético tambien cuenta, la dieta es balance+hormonas, puedes hacer una dieta de 1500 con hidratos y morirte de hambre y otra sin y que te cueste llegar porque estas saciado. Vale tambien para lo contrario, con una dieta de 3000 calorias la mayoria ganara peso, pero ese peso no sera el mismo, el porcentaje de grasa/musculo variará seguramente en favor del que no meta hidratos refinados. 

Para los que hablan de dieta vegana, dietas normales, etc, esto es lo mismo, nadie habla de comer mas carne, si no de menos procesados. Un dia me puse a calcular cuantos hidratos tenia la dieta de madre del endocrino, (de 1500 creo recordar) y salian menos de 80grs dia con el pan incluido. Habria que revisar la cantidad de hidratos (refinados o no) que tienen las dietas tipo que dan los medicos de cabecera.


----------



## Zoidberg (12 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> ..
> ¿Qué mantequilla tomáis? ¿De qué manera la utilizáis?
> ...



No creo que haya muchas diferencias entre marcas, el producto no da para más.

Yo suelo comer unos 40 cm3 al día, a bocados, con buen embutido o con fruta.


----------



## ALCOY (12 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Este caso no hace mas que confirmar lo que venimos diciendo, que somos maquinas bioquimicas. Un tema hormonal no se que tiene que ver con las calorias hamijo.
> 
> Simplemente decimos que el tema de las calorias es una referencia muy pobre. Yo me remito a mi laboratorio particular que es mi cuerpo. A saber:
> 
> ...






Joder!!! está "dieta" (manera de comer y estilo de vida) hace milagros... llamándose ustec Karlos quedó embarazado!!!! 
Vamo a ve... que ustec es un ser inteligenteeeeeeeeeeeeeee y zapatitos, más(estoy repartiendo carnets de CI) 
Que estoy de acuerdo con el postulado de que las harinas refinadas y azúcares crean adicción y no hablo metafóricamente sino LITERALMENTE...
Con quitar esa adicción el sobrepeso se va a regular... hasta aquí somos "hamijos".
Como zapatitos y malditos bastardos defienden al dejar esa adicción recuperas la comunicación con tu cuerpo y no comer por vicio, ni para sustituir emociones sino comes por nutrición, recuperando sabores y disfrute...
El punto en que ya no somos hamijos es cuando quiero introducir las leyes de la termodinámica y los balances...
Obviamente dependiendo de la edad, sexo, si tenemos una vida sedentaria de corbatilla o de minero, de si realizamos ejercicio, del peso mayor o menor que presentemos en origen y de las cantidades que comamos,habrán unos determinados balances... que son la explicación a los casos de "he perdido muy poco o muy lentamente o me he estancado en un determinado peso y de él no bajo..."

¿hay pacto? o seguimos en que esto es tan maravilloso (que lo es y sin anfetaminas, ni antidepresivos) que todo se regula por si solo y que incluso telepáticamente alcanzaremos el peso ideal aunque este sea de 55 kgs... 

---------- Post added 12-abr-2016 at 09:38 ----------

Sigamos...

en el caso de Karlos (o Karla) un consumo de 2000 kcal la condujo hasta 85 kgs de peso final...

Simplemente me estoy refiriendo a eso... como ustec hizo muy bien con aplicaciones como Fat secret la usó como modo de referencia para saber por donde iban los tiros, que no para contar lo cual es un agobio, un coñazo y nos puede llevar a obsesiones y tener relaciones enfermiza con la comida...
Por eso reniego de contarlas... y es tan simple como comer un poco más o un poco menos, o pegar el cambiazo de algún producto más calórico por otro menos calórico para hacer el ajuste fino...

Lo que quiero referirme que una persona que fuese exactamente igual que usted pero bastante más bajta e ingiriese esas 2.000 kcal pues acabaría con un peso de 85 kgs (descontando el niño que llevas dentro) estancada cuando esa persona a lo mejor lo que le vale es un peso final de 58 kgs

esa es la discrepancia que tenemos entre ustedes y yo...
el que ustedes dicen que todo incluso elmpeso ideal se va a regular solo automáticamente por que cada uno comerá dependiendo de su sexo, talla y nivel de actividad... mientras que yo no creo que eso se produzca y es necesario el tener en cuenta todos esos factores a la hora de que haya un ajuste fino con la ingesta cuando necesitamos llegar a pesos ideales más bajos...


----------



## Clavisto (12 Abr 2016)

Sin azúcar ni harinas uno no se ATIBORRA, señor/a Alcoy. Y come lo que quiere y cuanto quiere cuando tiene hambre, no por hacer algo.

Ese es el secreto que usted no puede entender.


----------



## ALCOY (12 Abr 2016)

Clavisto, que sí que lo entiendo...
La discrepancia que tenemos simplemente es que puedo afirmar que de modo general si que habrá esa regulación de peso al dejar de comer de un modo compulsivo como provocan los hidratos refinados y azúcares...
que solo discrepamos en el ajuste final... y lo que va a demostrar esto es sobre todo el caso de las mujeres que buscan pesos ideales entorno a los 50-65 kgs...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Joder!!! está "dieta" (manera de comer y estilo de vida) hace milagros... llamándose ustec Karlos quedó embarazado!!!!
> Vamo a ve... que ustec es un ser inteligenteeeeeeeeeeeeeee y zapatitos, más(estoy repartiendo carnets de CI)
> Que estoy de acuerdo con el postulado de que las harinas refinadas y azúcares crean adicción y no hablo metafóricamente sino LITERALMENTE...
> Con quitar esa adicción el sobrepeso se va a regular... hasta aquí somos "hamijos".
> ...



Creo que no me he expresado bien.

El problema es de base. Invocar a las leyes de la termodinámica, para el tema que estamos tratando, no es que no sea útil, es que es el hecho que ostenta -en mi opinión- la responsabilidad directa sobre la epidemia de sobrepeso y obesidad que azota ahora mismo a la Humanidad.

¿No ve usted que parte de una teoría equivocada? Explíqueme el mecanismo fisiológico y bioquímico por el cual el contenido en calorías de un alimento -esto es, la energía potencial que contiene- se transforma en grasa almacenada en los adipocitos. Ya le ahorro yo el esfuerzo. No puede. No puede explicarlo porque tal explicación no existe, o es tan compleja que no interesa al tema que aquí se debate.

Le voy a poner un ejemplo:

Pongamos que mi metabolismo basal me supone un gasto de unas 2.000 kcal. al día. Pero resulta que un día ingiero 2.500. Según la teoría del balance energético, ese "extra" de 500 kcal. se transformará en grasa almacenada en mis michelines, por tanto engordaré. Así formulado, suena cojonudo. Pero la realidad es muy diferente y mucho más compleja.

Ahora le pongo lo que puede o podría pasar, y casi ningún dietista ni endocrino actual se plantea:

-¿Y si esas 500 kcal. están contenidas en un alimento que apenas se asimila o que se asimila muy poco, porque no son fácilmente aprovechables? Por ejemplo, 500 kcal. en forma de celulosa: los humanos aprovechamos un total de cero kcal. ienso:

-¿Y si esas 500 kcal. "extra" son disipadas por mi cuerpo en forma de calor, mediante el mecanismo de la termogénesis guiado por la homeostasis? ienso:

-¿Y si esas 500 kcal. "extra" afectan a mi metabolismo basal, alterando el gasto total que habíamos cifrado en 2.000 kcal? ienso:

-¿Y si esas 500 kcal. se emplean en transformar las grasas de mi cuerpo en energía y en construir fibras musculares? ienso:

-¿Y si esas 500 kcal. las emplea un niño en crecer? ienso:

-¿Y si esas 500 kcal. provienen en un alimento que provoca una respuesta hormonal, incrementando los niveles de, por ejemplo, testosterona y aumentando aún más mi metabolismo basal? ienso:

-¿Y si esas 500 kcal. provienen de un alimento que provoca una respuesta insulinémica, que hace que la glucosa presente en sangre se almacene en forma de grasa en los adipocitos? ienso:

Todos podemos entender que un culturista, para crear músculo, necesita un superávit calórico. ¿Acaso recomendaría usted a la gente que se quiera poner mazada, sencillamente "coma usted más de lo que gasta"?

La realidad es que los modelos que manejan la mayoría de dietistas son ridículos, ya que:

-Estiman (incorrectamente y de manera burda) el gasto calórico de cada persona.

-Ignoran totalmente los cambios que en dicho gasto calórico metabólico puede producir un cambio en la alimentación.

-Ignoran totalmente los efectos que los distintos alimentos producen en dichos cambios metabólicos (cambios sobre cambios).

-Ignoran qué porcentaje de calorías "aprovecha" cada persona de cada tipo de alimento. Como si fuéramos motores con un 100% de eficiencia y sin que nos afectara el tipo de combustible. ¡Somos como un mechero bundsen! ienso:

En fin, que la teoría del balance energético está bien para hacerse un modelo (equivocado) de la fisiología humana. El resultado: epidemias de obesos que no dejan de serlo ni a tiros, con dietas draconianas que no arrojan apenas resultados.

Así que NO, no le doy la razón. La ciencia no le avala. ienso:


Un saludo.

P.D.: si quiere aportaciones interesantes, visite este blog No vuelvo a engordar | I will not be fat again


----------



## ALCOY (12 Abr 2016)

ahora no puedo visitar el blog que me estoy dando correntazossssssss!!!










Pues nada... peor para ustec... ahora cuando salga una chica que quiera pesar 55 kgs y se haya quedado estancada en 69 kgs, ya se lo explica ustec solito...


----------



## Tesi (12 Abr 2016)

Bueno, yo acabo de probar hoy la famosa receta del café con mantequilla, y solo puedo decir...que me arrepiento de no haberlo probado antes!

Buenisísimo


----------



## ALCOY (12 Abr 2016)

Yo tengo ganas de probar la otra receta;
mantequilla y cacao a partes iguales, miel al gusto, microondas enfriar y almendrassssssssss!!! este finde me la hagoooooooooooo!!!


----------



## montella (12 Abr 2016)

¿Cafe con mantequilla?¿Y esta combinacion pq es buena?

Joroba lo probare lo q descubre uno aki....


----------



## Volcano (12 Abr 2016)

Buenas. Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. 

Hace tiempo que vengo siguiendo el tema paleo y he cambiado paulatinamente mi alimentación, quitando basura y aumentando grasas. 

A ver si alguien sabe explicarme una duda que tengo sobre las olivas y el aceite de oliva. Se dice contra los cereales que solo los llevamos consumiendo desde hace unos pocos miles de años, sin embargo estamos adaptados a la comida paleo por millones de años. 

Mi duda es que el mismo argumento que se usa contra los cereales se podría usar contra las aceitunas. ¿Alguien se ha comido una aceituna directamente del árbol? Están tan amargas que no se pueden comer (literalmente, le das un bocado a una y a los 15 minutos todavía notas el amargor en la boca). El tratamiento de las aceitunas para consumo debió comenzar más o menos en la misma época que el cultivo de cereal. Y en cuanto a la producción de aceite de oliva lo mismo. 

No cuadra la explicación de que no estamos adaptados evolutivamente a los cereales, porque lo mismo se podría aplicar a aceitunas y aceite de oliva, que son alimentos estrella de la dieta paleo.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *esa es la discrepancia que tenemos entre ustedes y yo...
> el que ustedes dicen que todo incluso elmpeso ideal se va a regular solo automáticamente por que cada uno comerá dependiendo de su sexo, talla y nivel de actividad... mientras que yo no creo que eso se produzca y es necesario el tener en cuenta todos esos factores a la hora de que haya un ajuste fino con la ingesta cuando necesitamos llegar a pesos ideales más bajos...*



Pues por mucho que discrepes así es como funciona, el cuerpo se va regulando por si solo y el tiempo que se tarde varía por cuestiones hormonales incluso entre los mismos hombres que no tenemos todos el mismo nivel de hormonas. Y esto hablando de personas sanas sin enfermedades que puedan afectar como tiroides, diabetes, etc.

Después tienes que entender que la inmensa mayoría de los que andan por aquí solo están preocupados por mejorar su salud y tener un buen aspecto, ni son culturistas ni machacas ni buscan cuerpos musculados con abdominales definidos ni están preocupados en el rendimiento deportivo, simplemente quieren mejorar su calidad de vida. Ese error de creer que todos eran como yo y hacían lo mismo lo cometí al principio y tal vez también lo estés cometiendo tú ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿Cafe con mantequilla?¿Y esta combinacion pq es buena?
> 
> Joroba lo probare lo q descubre uno aki....



Pásalo por la batidora para integrarlo todo si no quieres beberte la mantequilla derretida sobre el café. :XX:


----------



## ALCOY (12 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues por mucho que discrepes así es como funciona, el cuerpo se va regulando por si solo y el tiempo que se tarde varía por cuestiones hormonales incluso entre los mismos hombres que no tenemos todos el mismo nivel de hormonas. Y esto hablando de personas sanas sin enfermedades que puedan afectar como tiroides, diabetes, etc.
> 
> Después tienes que entender que la inmensa mayoría de los que andan por aquí solo están preocupados por mejorar su salud y tener un buen aspecto, ni son culturistas ni machacas ni buscan cuerpos musculados con abdominales definidos ni están preocupados en el rendimiento deportivo, simplemente quieren mejorar su calidad de vida. Ese error de creer que todos eran como yo y hacían lo mismo lo cometí al principio y tal vez también lo estés cometiendo tú ahora.
> 
> Saludos.






Zapatitos, menos mal que estamos de acuerdo, que si no acabamos a ostiassssssssss!!! 
Que opino lo mismo que tú (ironic mode off)

Que te digo que sí... que se va a dar una regulación del sobrepeso hasta niveles saludables...

si uno se conforma con eso es suficiente...

luego el que busque la estética pues depende con lo que se conforme... si en verse bien solo vestido o desnudo también... el ejercicio moderado es mu bueno pa eso).

Pero luego en los casos en que se busque un peso ideal, ya te adelanto yo, que los casos más problemáticos van a ser las chicas que anden por aquí buscando un peso ideal entre 50-60 kgs que van a ser los más problemáticos a menos que tengamos en cuenta factores de corrección, tan simples como hacer mayor actividad, comer más o menos, o intercambiar algún producto más calórico por otros menos calóricos...
Por mucho que queráis si a Karlos 2.000 kcal con este tipo de alimentación le han dado para conseguir 85 kgs, pues eso mismo no le va a servir a una chica que pretenda los 58 kgs...
Que en un cuerpo no adicto que no coma compulsivamente azúcares e hidratos refinados se va a dar cierta regulación y tendrá distinta demanda y hambre... pero mientras no haya un ajuste fino no alcanzará ese peso ideal de 58 kgs, si ese es su objetivo...


----------



## sada (12 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Bueno, yo acabo de probar hoy la famosa receta del café con mantequilla, y solo puedo decir...que me arrepiento de no haberlo probado antes!
> 
> Buenisísimo



pues yo también la he probado...un desastre auténtico. Vaya por delante que no me gusta el café solo.
Puse una taza de café a calentar en el microondas, luego le eché la mantequilla, revolví..probé...aggg
probé a batir con la batidora...(la de vaso es un coñazo sacarla y todo..) asique la otra ....se me salpicó todo, manché la camisa blanca impoluta.....y se cayó la mitad...me quedó un culín que agggg ::::::::
al final entre cambiar la camisa y tal me fui sin desayuno. Menos mal q a las 12 vino el café con leche y 2 tapas: tortilla y queso Arzúa Ulloa 

Conclusión: tengo que comprar leche de coco..para echarle a eso...y un batidor para leche que he visto en internet x 2€
PRODUKT Batidor de leche - IKEA

---------- Post added 12-abr-2016 at 10:50 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Pásalo por la batidora para integrarlo todo si no quieres beberte la mantequilla derretida sobre el café. :XX:



eso hice yo esta mañana....que desastre ... nivel de patosidad máximo.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2016 at 10:55 ----------

necesito uno de estos
Sonline Accesorios LECHE ELeCTRICO HUEVO CAFe Cappuccino WHISK: Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas


----------



## Qui (12 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> pues yo también la he probado...un desastre auténtico. Vaya por delante que no me gusta el café solo.
> Puse una taza de café a calentar en el microondas, luego le eché la mantequilla, revolví..probé...aggg
> probé a batir con la batidora...(la de vaso es un coñazo sacarla y todo..) asique la otra ....se me salpicó todo, manché la camisa blanca impoluta.....y se cayó la mitad...me quedó un culín que agggg ::::::::
> al final entre cambiar la camisa y tal me fui sin desayuno. Menos mal q a las 12 vino el café con leche y 2 tapas: tortilla y queso Arzúa Ulloa
> ...



Usa la de vaso porque sino no vas a hacer nada. Una vez que lo pases a otro recipiente pones un poco de agua y una gota de fairy o similar y le das otra vez a la batidora. Ya tienes tu café y todo limpito.
Además de integrarlo saca una espuma que está de lujo.


----------



## Teselia (12 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Donde compras aceite de coco¿



Yo no uso aceite de coco, aunque lo venden en herbolarios por ejemplo.
Lo que yo tomo es leche de coco, actualmente brick marca Aroy D. En Alcampo por ejemplo venden latas de diferentes marcas (la encontrarás en la sección de comidas del mundo), aunque vigila un poco su composición.



Panko21 dijo:


> Por otro lado si os habeis tirado haciendo dietas yoyo y bajando calorias es probable que hayais entrado en "tumba metabólica" por lo que los resultados seran mas lentos e incluso nulos. Para ello deberiais aumentar las calorias a unas 2500 durante un par de semanas, pero no sobrepasando los 100 gramos de hidratos al dia, lo ideal seria 1gr por kilo de peso. A partir de ahi ir bajando calorias de semana en semana. 2500-2250-2000-1800-1600 e ir ajustando en funcion de como os veais.
> 
> Para la que hacia yoga y spinning:Cambia el yoga intenso a 2 dias, y metete en el gimansio 2 dias de pesas (trabajo de fuerza), deja el spining y sal a correr y sprintar y veras como cambia tu cuerpo. Parece que este se ha adaptado al esfuerzo que realizas y necesitas darle un cambio.



Gracias Panko21. Lo 1º ya lo he pensado yo, que mi cuerpo ha dicho hasta aquí hemos llegao.

Gracias por la recomendación del ejercicio. Con mancuernas se puede hacer buen trabajo, ¿no? (Sé que con el mismo cuerpo también, conozco ejercicios).


----------



## Panko21 (12 Abr 2016)

Pues deberias buscar por calistenia, animal flow y ejercicios de este estilo, te recomiendo la pagina de fitness revolucionario y el libro de desencadenado. Por cierto cuando te hablo de fuerza, no hablo de levantar 1kg mientras ves la tele (no digo que lo hagas, pero se ve mucho en el gimnasio). Pero sobre todo lee mucho y busca informacion sobre fisiologia, hormonas etc.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Zapatitos, menos mal que estamos de acuerdo, que si no acabamos a ostiassssssssss!!!
> Que opino lo mismo que tú (ironic mode off)
> 
> Que te digo que sí... que se va a dar una regulación del sobrepeso hasta niveles saludables...
> ...



A ver, si una tía intenta parecerse a una modelo de pasarela tendrá que comer como una modelo de pasarela y pasar calamidades, si intenta parecerse a una monitora de aerobic y fitness tendrá que intentar comer y ejercitarse como ellas, si quiere parecerse a una Miss Olympia tendrá que intentar comer, "suplementarse" y hacer ejercicio como ellas y si intenta parecerse a una tía normal con sus curvas, sus pechos, sus muslos, sus caderas, su índice de grasa, etc etc (que creo que es de lo que estamos hablando aquí) tendrá que intentar comer y ejercitarse como una tía normal con sus curvas, sus pechos, sus muslos, sus caderas, su indice de grasa, etc etc etc. Y para conseguir este último objetivo que es de lo que se trata no hace falta ni contar calorías, ni seguir dietas ni levantarse medio gimnasio ni correrse la Marathon de Boston semanalmente, simplemente alejarse de azúcares, refinados, procesados, bollerías, porquerías varias osease llevar una alimentación lo más natural posible e intentar tener una actividad física moderada.

Lo principal que tienes que saber en esta vida es lo que quieres, porqué lo quieres, como lo quieres y para cuando lo quieres. Si después las mujeres tienen objetivos irreales por la estética, moda, propaganda publicitaria y/o ambiente y presión social no es mi culpa ni mi problema. Una mujer para ser una mujer y estar como una mujer no necesita hacer cosas raras como las que hacen muchas hoy en día, punto.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> ahora no puedo visitar el blog que me estoy dando correntazossssssss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que pasas de contestarme, creo que he puesto argumentos bastante potentes.

En fin ienso:


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Abr 2016)

Zoidberg dijo:


> No creo que haya muchas diferencias entre marcas, el producto no da para más.
> 
> Yo suelo comer unos 40 cm3 al día, a bocados, con buen embutido o con fruta.



Sí que da, lamentablemente hasta en un producto a priori así de simple, te lo pueden servir con regalo, no cuesta nada mirar la etiqueta y ver que no hay nada raruno.


----------



## PATITOXXL (12 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Zapatitos, menos mal que estamos de acuerdo, que si no acabamos a ostiassssssssss!!!
> Que opino lo mismo que tú (ironic mode off)
> 
> Que te digo que sí... que se va a dar una regulación del sobrepeso hasta niveles saludables...
> ...





Por esto que te remarco es por lo que no acepto lo del balance energético. Aquí muchos han contado sus casos y como han hecho esos ajustes finos que dices. Para bajar un poco más, alguna pieza menos de fruta, menos patatas, menos arroz, etc, para subir o porque aumentan el ejercicio físico, más patata, boniatos, arroz, algún bocadillo entre semana... se aumentan o disminuyen los hidratos, no las calorías. Si te quedas en las calorías vas a acabar cambiando el aguacate o el aceite de oliva, que tienen muchas calorías, por unas galletas, que tienen menos.

Hay tantas cosas que influyen en el metabolismo, tantas cosas a tener en cuenta y que son mucho más determinantes que las calorías que tiene un alimento, que lo del balance energético se queda muy corto y no explica nada. 

Sé que no es lo que nos han enseñado y hemos dado por cierto toda la vida, pero yo he comprobado que pensar en calorías no me sirve para nada.


----------



## Zoidberg (12 Abr 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Sí que da, lamentablemente hasta en un producto a priori así de simple, te lo pueden servir con regalo, no cuesta nada mirar la etiqueta y ver que no hay nada raruno.



Sí, pero entonces ya no estaríamos hablando de mantequilla. Me extrañaría que la legislación permitiera llamar mantequilla a algo que no lo es, ¿tienes ejemplos?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Abr 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Por esto que te remarco es por lo que no acepto lo del balance energético. Aquí muchos han contado sus casos y como han hecho esos ajustes finos que dices. Para bajar un poco más, alguna pieza menos de fruta, menos patatas, menos arroz, etc, para subir o porque aumentan el ejercicio físico, más patata, boniatos, arroz, algún bocadillo entre semana... se aumentan o disminuyen los hidratos, no las calorías. Si te quedas en las calorías vas a acabar cambiando el aguacate o el aceite de oliva, que tienen muchas calorías, por unas galletas, que tienen menos.
> 
> Hay tantas cosas que influyen en el metabolismo, tantas cosas a tener en cuenta y que son mucho más determinantes que las calorías que tiene un alimento, que lo del balance energético se queda muy corto y no explica nada.
> 
> Sé que no es lo que nos han enseñado y hemos dado por cierto toda la vida, pero yo he comprobado que pensar en calorías no me sirve para nada.



Absolutamente cierto, y yo lo he comprobado en mi propio cuerpo, y tb a nivel cerebral, veo pan y me da hasta asco, es increíble...


----------



## sada (12 Abr 2016)

Actualmente varias personas cercanas están a dieta; os cuento.
a- mujer de 30 y pocos, con sobrepeso extremo; cercano a la obesidad mórbida. Esta con la marca esa Herbalife, de batidos de proteinas mañanas y noches. ya lleva bastantees meses y son caros. Como hay mucho que perder ..pues no se nota un cambio drástico.
b- mujer de 30 , con sobrepeso raro ...cuerpo amorfo y gordura principalmente en las piernas. dieta dukan por 4 vez que siempre deja al bajar varios kilos.
c- varios de una familia, algo pasados de peso. dietista local. 
dieta: desayuno fruta , leche tostadas con pan y mermelada baja en azúcar. comida y cena carne o pescado con verduras. poca grasa , frutos secos en la mañana. prohibida la miel. 
esta es la que más resultados está teniendo a corto plazo.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2016 at 15:01 ----------




ojete dijo:


> ¡Hacedme caso! He creado una calculadora de Índice de Masa Corporal para ver como va eso de la dieta y tal:
> 
> Calculadora de IMC



refloto ... ::::::


----------



## ojete_borrado (12 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Actualmente varias personas cercanas están a dieta; os cuento.
> a- mujer de 30 y pocos, con sobrepeso extremo; cercano a la obesidad mórbida. Esta con la marca esa Herbalife, de batidos de proteinas mañanas y noches. ya lleva bastantees meses y son caros. Como hay mucho que perder ..pues no se nota un cambio drástico.
> b- mujer de 30 , con sobrepeso raro ...cuerpo amorfo y gordura principalmente en las piernas. dieta dukan por 4 vez que siempre deja al bajar varios kilos.
> c- varios de una familia, algo pasados de peso. dietista local.
> ...



Me mantengo sexy


----------



## sada (12 Abr 2016)

Hoy desayuno: intento de café con mantequilla que se cayó por la encimera y mi camisa.
a las 12: cafecito con leche sin azúcar; tapa tortilla y tapa de queso gallego
comida: judias verdes con huevo cocido, conejo asado y all i oli
cena: ni idea...ago de verdura supongo.
tengo un mono de algo dulceeeeeee ahora mismo...que me voy a aguantar pero vaya...


----------



## KinderWeno (12 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> tengo un mono de algo dulceeeeeee ahora mismo...que me voy a aguantar pero vaya...



Cómete un puñado de almendras.


----------



## sada (12 Abr 2016)

He comprado un bote de leche de coco a ver q hago con ella para desayunar


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Joder!!! está "dieta" (manera de comer y estilo de vida) hace milagros... llamándose ustec Karlos quedó embarazado!!!!
> Vamo a ve... que ustec es un ser inteligenteeeeeeeeeeeeeee y zapatitos, más(estoy repartiendo carnets de CI)
> Que estoy de acuerdo con el postulado de que las harinas refinadas y azúcares crean adicción y no hablo metafóricamente sino LITERALMENTE...
> Con quitar esa adicción el sobrepeso se va a regular... hasta aquí somos "hamijos".
> ...




Alcoy tontorron, sin acritud, la dieta de embarazada cuando se la ponen a tu costilla la haces tu tambien si o si, aunque sea por solidaridad:: o cualquiera aguanta una embarazada hambrienta y tu zampando como un gorrino.

SEguiremos sin ponernos de acuerdo en la referencia de las calorias. No esque los alimentos no la tengan esque una vez ingeridas se parecen a su efecto en el metabolismo como un huevo a un melon.

Solo un dato tu metabolismo basal, que te lo da la propia aplicacion, depende de peso, sexo y actividad . Segun la teoria mi metabolismo basal deberia estar en equilibrio con 2.000 cal cuando alcance los 92-93 kilos, y segui adelgazando otros siete kilos.

Compare eso con la dieta de 1.500 cal que hice tiempo antes y todavia cuadra menos. 

Yo solo se lo que he visto con mis ojos y precisamente al contar las calorias durante un tiempo es lo que me abrio los ojos.

Otro ejemplo en mi familia matandose varios años en el gimnasio horas y horas de espining lo mas que consiguio es llegar a pesar 105 kilos. Comenzo la dieta despues de un par de años de total sedentarismo por una enfermedad autoinmune que le atacaba las articulaciones. SIn ninguna dificultad paso de 110 a 92, mide 1,95. Ejercicio a diario vs sedentarismo mas paleo.

Lo siento pero es imposible que me convenza., son ejemplos tan extremos que para mi el tema de las calorias es una referencia muy burda.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2016 at 21:55 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Sin azúcar ni harinas uno no se ATIBORRA, señor/a Alcoy. Y come lo que quiere y cuanto quiere cuando tiene hambre, no por hacer algo.
> 
> Ese es el secreto que usted no puede entender.



FIxed::

---------- Post added 12-abr-2016 at 22:02 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Pásalo por la batidora para integrarlo todo si no quieres beberte la mantequilla derretida sobre el café. :XX:



No hombre mezcla perfectamente con el calor del cafe, si fuese asi el cacao que es bastante grasa tampoco mezclaria. Si lo dejas reposar supongo que subira por densidad pero en el rato que te lo tomas queda como un cortao.


----------



## Qui (12 Abr 2016)

Una idea para comentar. El otro día en Aldi vimos cortezas y morro de cerdo. Por supuesto las hay en muchos más sitios.
Fritas en manteca de cerdo. En principio todo bien. Miras la información nutricional y es todo grasas y proteínas. Hidratos de carbono 0.
A mi me parece estupendo. Las estamos comiendo y me sigo notando muy bien. Ni que decir tiene que ahora me da incluso respeto comer ciertas cosas. Con el hojaldre a veces lo paso fatal y antes lo he comido por toneladas en empanada y demás.
¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Hoy desayuno: intento de café con mantequilla que se cayó por la encimera y mi camisa.
> a las 12: cafecito con leche sin azúcar; tapa tortilla y tapa de queso gallego
> comida: judias verdes con huevo cocido, conejo asado y all i oli
> cena: ni idea...ago de verdura supongo.
> tengo un mono de algo dulceeeeeee ahora mismo...que me voy a aguantar pero vaya...



Un inciso en el tema del cafe. Habra quien se haga cafe de cafetera, de capsulas o similar. Para hacerse cafes cortos es lo mejor estoy de acuerdo.

...pero aqui como hacemos mezclas con grasa de coco, mantequilla o cacao, se tiende a hacer cafes largos. LOs solubles son una autentica mierda, todos.

Ya se trato en el hilo del cafe pero lo pongo aqui. LO mejor son los liofilizados son una delicia, aptos incluso para tomarlos solos. LAs opciones son:
Mercadona: liofilizado generico, no esta malo algo mejor que los solubles.
LIDL: Liofilizado Gold arabica 100%, buenisimo, el mejor calidad precio (2,5€)
Nescafe: Puro colombia, alta rica y el Gold. Todos buenos y muy aromaticos el mejor el puro colombia. Andan por los 4,5€.
No faciles de encontrar.

Para el mono de dulce las primeras semanas tire de higos secos con nueces. En poco tiempo no tendra esa necesidad.


----------



## sada (12 Abr 2016)

Liofilizados? Ni idea yo tengo una cafetera eléctrica de poner agua y el café molido darle al botón y salir café. 
Una pregunta s ver si me podéis ayudar. Acabo de comprar una lata de leche de coco porque el sabor del café no me gusta y para probar. Mañana que hago con ella? No sé si ni cómo se calienta ni nada 
Ayuda porfa. Estoy viendo vídeos pero no me aclaro


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Abr 2016)

¿Qué pensáis de las nexpresso y el café en cápsulas?


----------



## Clavisto (13 Abr 2016)

Sí se puede, chicas, así que menos excusas. Una de las vuestras:


_Fue tiempo después del enlace, en la Navidad de 2013 en un momento familiar en el que comenzaron a ver las fotografías de la boda de su hermana en la que ella iba de dama de honor, *cuando decidió abandonar aquella vida rodeada de carbohidratos y alimentos azucarados*. “Me vi a mi misma embutida en aquel vestido negro y pensé 'de verdad necesitas hacer algo, Donna'”. Tras reconocer junto a su marido Kevin que tenía un problema grave, corrió a la cocina y vació todos los armarios de comida basura y dulces. Bajo la convicción de que no pasaría de Año Nuevo para que su vida cambiase, se apuntó al gimnasio.

Leer más: Dietas: Ahora pesa la mitad. Y eliminando un solo ingrediente de su dieta. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida Dietas: Ahora pesa la mitad. Y eliminando un solo ingrediente de su dieta. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

_


----------



## Johnny Drama (13 Abr 2016)

Opiones mayonesa de Aceite de oliva Ybarra?

A priori no parece muy mala no? Al menos bastante mejor que el resto de mayonesas "industriales"

http://s23.postimg.org/rf2uk4trv/WP_20160412_21_25_56_Pro_2.jpg









Y el chocolate Valor Sin Azúcares?

http://s18.postimg.org/te10anr15/WP_20160412_21_26_27_Pro_2.jpg


Gracias!!!


----------



## Teselia (13 Abr 2016)

La mayonesa intentaría hacerla en casa 

Clavisto, nadie ha dicho que no se pueda, al menos yo. Si partiese de mis antiguos 105 kgs estoy segura que desde diciembre habría perdido más que unos cuantos. Cuando sobran pocos (que debe ser mi caso, al final acabaré poniendo alguna foto) cuesta más (pero claro que se puede).


----------



## 2=0 (13 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de las nexpresso y el café en cápsulas?



Que es comodísimo y sabe de puta madre :baba:

Supongo que el aluminio que llevan las cápsulas con la temperatura y presión del agua no será muy saludable para mi cuerpo.

Pero como me tomo 1 (como mucho 2) los sábados y domingos, por ahora no me preocupa demasiado.


----------



## ALCOY (13 Abr 2016)

Pedir disculpas al Karlos por la confusión de género...

Decirle a Sada que en el tema de las "dietas" no merece la pena ninguna que no te enseñe a comer... porque aunque perdieses peso en el momento que dejases la dieta y comieses como siempre volverías a recuperar todo lo perdido y más para resarcirte... sería entrar en ciclos yo-yo o de montaña rusa...
Esto es lo que les pasa a las personas que sufren el trastorno alimenticio de "comedores emocionales o por atracón" (que suele ser a base de hidratos refinados y azúcares). 
Suelen seguir unas dietas estrictas sin piés ni cabeza y van pasando ciclos de comer por atracón hasta que literalmente les duele el estómago comiendo patatas fritas, galletas, nocilla y no necesariamente por ese orden, de momento sienten un efecto "sedante" que calma sus emociones y luego sienten un gran sentimiento de culpabilidad y vergüenza y pasan a una dieta restrictiva entrando en un circulo vicioso sin fin...

La única dieta que más o menos te enseñaría a comer es la dieta de los puntos, porque te cuadren los puntos (kcal) no puedes excederte en que te cuadren... ya lo sé, ya lo sé que aquí he mencionado al diabloooooooooo!!! jajajaja
en esa dieta te cuadraría con el pensamiento de otras escuelas que defienden los bajos hidratos refinados y las bajas grasas...

Y sin entrar en dietas, pues enseñarse a comer y disfrutar de por vida bien como aquí se propone restringiendo los hidratos refinados y azúcares...
u otras escuelas que suman también la restricción de grasas saturadas o el consumo de grasas buenas en su justo punto...


Cambiando de tercio, para zapatitos, yo no pienso que pesos para una mujer entre 48 y 65 kgs sean irreales de pasarelas contando que esas mujeres puedan medir entre 1,50 y 1,75 cms...

Una cosa es que hormonalmente las mujeres biológicamente estén diseñadas para parir y tengan un almacenamiento de grasa en algunas partes para asegurar las reservas del retoño (no es el caso de Karlos, mis disculpas).

Luego genéticamente se pueden dar distintos tipos de mujeres; manzana, pera y guitarraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

luego hormonalmente (menos tetosterona) y funcionalmente por muchas mujeres son comodísimas y eso de pillar mucho peso o pegarse un empujoncito no les mola y no lo hacen, es un punto a favor de los hombres que a mayor masa muscular más quema hay... mis disculpas a las féminas con 2 ovarios que si que dan un meneo de fuerza cuando hay que darlooooooo..

---------- Post added 13-abr-2016 at 11:43 ----------

Más cosassssssssssssss...

Para Karlos... totalmente de acuerdo en que todo este tipo de programas fatsecret, my fitneespal y demás, e incluso las tablas oficiales no dan pié con bola ni con el metabolismo basal, ni con las kcal quemadas por actividad, ni ná de ná... 
entonces... ¿en que nos puede ayudar todo este rollo del que renegáis?
nos puede ayudar a nivel de referencia...

yo he estado años comprobando muchos laboratorios bioquímicos...
muchos cuerpos de mujer, ingestas y pesajes durante mucho tiempo..

Por ejemplo, mujer de 26 años, nivel de actividad laboral medio-bajo (pateos), ejercitando varias veces por semana y con un tipo de alimentación como el que defendéis aquí... para conducirla con el tiempo a su peso ideal que era 58 kgs la alimentación tuvo que ser de 1400 kcal diarias o 9.800 kcal semanales... *esta mujer se alimentaba con vuestra propuesta de alimentación...* también he de decir que las kcal para conducir a ese peso con ese nivel de actividad no diferían de si la alimentación era del tipo que vosotros proponéis o si era de cualquier otro tipo... la matemática seguía cuadrando...

supongamos que tenemos por aquí a alguna chica de 26 años que realiza ejercicio varias veces por semana y que quiere pesar 58 kgs y se encuentra estancada en 69 kgs...
Supongamos que esta chica quiere ir con bajos hidratos y azúcares y ceñirse a la alimentación que vosotros proponéis...
pues coño... si me estoy alimentando con chorizo que tiene 450 kcal, cambio a sepia que tiene 159 kcal y me quito 300 kcal...
ya sabemos que esto no es una ciencia exacta pera alguna base hay, y es el modo por prueba y error y el poder usar como referencia...


O si ya estoy llevando este tipo de alimentación que vosotros proponéis y estoy estancado en un determinado peso durante un mes, hago una rebaja de 2 multiplicado por mi peso... si peso 70 kgs multiplicado por 2, rebajo 140 kcal diarias o 980 kcal semanales dentro y con los mismo productos de la aliumentación que vosotros proponéis cambiando el chorizo por los mejillonessssssssssss... 
que vale... que esto no será una ciencia exacta, que al final será una media, unas cosas por otras pero algún fundamento tendrá...
en el siguiente enlace donde donde "definición muscular" cámbiese por "adelgazamiento".
Dietas de definición muscular: Ajustes personales | Cambiatufisico


a estas cosas me refiero que se puede jugar cuando uno quiere un ajuste fino para lograr pesos que no sean irreales entre 48 y 65 kgs...
tampoco voy a pretender ser una chica de 1,60 y querer pesar 40 kgs...
pero coño si mido 1,50 pues un peso de 48 kgs no esta mal, o si mido 1,70 pues 60 kgs no está mal si eso es lo que deseo... o cualquier cosa que no baje de un IMC de 20,7 para chica...


----------



## montella (13 Abr 2016)

He pasado de meterme 12 sacarinas con el descafeinado con leche a 2 por vosotros cuando lo creia imposible.

Espero q me sirva de algo jaja


----------



## ALCOY (13 Abr 2016)

sin dejar de mencionar al diablo endulza más la líquida que en pastillas...
paso de ponerle referencias de experimento de sacarina en animalitosssssssssss... jajajaja


----------



## Alcazar (13 Abr 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Opiones mayonesa de Aceite de oliva Ybarra?
> 
> A priori no parece muy mala no? Al menos bastante mejor que el resto de mayonesas "industriales"
> 
> ...



La mayonesa es muy facil de hacer. No seas perro.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Abr 2016)

_El excesivo consumo de azúcar afecta al cerebro de una manera similar a como lo hace la cocaína, según un estudio realizado por investigadores de la Universidad Tecnológica de Queensland (Australia) y publicado en la revista 'PLOS ONE'.

De acuerdo con los investigadores, el consumo a largo plazo de azúcar puede causar una reducción en los niveles de dopamina, un neurotransmisor encargado de la expresión de emociones, en una forma similar a lo que provoca la cocaína. Eso significa, aseguran los científicos, que las personas necesitan consumir niveles más altos de azúcar con el fin de alcanzar los mismos niveles de recompensa y evitar estados leves de depresión.

"Se ha demostrado que el consumo de azúcar en exceso contribuye directamente al sobrepeso. Pero también se ha demostrado que eleva los niveles de dopamina, que controlan los centros de recompensa y placer del cerebro de una manera similar a muchas drogas como el tabaco, la cocaína y la morfina", señaló la neurocientífica Selena Bartlett.

Los autores del estudio también descubrieron que la exposición crónica a la sacarosa puede causar trastornos en la alimentación y cambiar el comportamiento de los individuos.

"El azúcar es algo que es tan frecuente y que se le da a los niños y que podría estar teniendo el mismo efecto que los medicamentos que nosotros consumimos. Esto realmente hace poner la atención en el hecho de que tenemos que volver a evaluar la ingesta de azúcar", agregó Bartlett._


El azúcar provoca los mismos efectos que la cocaína en el cerebro - RT


----------



## Rauxa (13 Abr 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Opiones mayonesa de Aceite de oliva Ybarra?
> 
> A priori no parece muy mala no? Al menos bastante mejor que el resto de mayonesas "industriales"
> 
> ...



A ver, el problema no es si tiene muchas grasas o muchas protes. La etiqueta que tienes que mirar es la otra: su composicion alimentaria: si tiene huevo, si tiene conservantes, si tiene colorantes, si tiene acidificadores...

Que un producto tenga un 22% de hidratos no es ni bueno ni malo. Lo que hay que ver es que tipo de hidrato: harina, procesado, fructosa, sacarosa, galactosa...

---------- Post added 13-abr-2016 at 14:04 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> Pedir disculpas al Karlos por la confusión de género...
> 
> Decirle a Sada que en el tema de las "dietas" no merece la pena ninguna que no te enseñe a comer... porque aunque perdieses peso en el momento que dejases la dieta y comieses como siempre volverías a recuperar todo lo perdido y más para resarcirte... sería entrar en ciclos yo-yo o de montaña rusa...
> Esto es lo que les pasa a las personas que sufren el trastorno alimenticio de "comedores emocionales o por atracón" (que suele ser a base de hidratos refinados y azúcares).
> ...




Un día por curiosidad profesional me informé sobre esta dieta.
Y vi lo siguiente:
Que una galleta maría tiene los mismos puntos que un huevo duro.
Que una pizza son menos puntos que una tortilla
Una merluza, una copa de vino, un plátano y un plátano de macarrones son los mismos puntos.

Se me entiende, no?
Pero nada, a contar puntos y calorías.


----------



## Johnny Drama (13 Abr 2016)

> A ver, el problema no es si tiene muchas grasas o muchas protes. La etiqueta que tienes que mirar es la otra: su composicion alimentaria: si tiene huevo, si tiene conservantes, si tiene colorantes, si tiene acidificadores...



Ya. Por eso.
Pone:
Aceite Oliva (78%)
Agua
yema de Huevo
Vinagre de Vino
Azúcar (2,5 grs por 100)
Sal
Limón
Especias

No parece muy grave... Ya sé que es mejor la casera, pero por comodidad...


----------



## KinderWeno (13 Abr 2016)

Por si alguno no sabe de su existencia, pongo un libro que creo que está bastante bien (creo que lo he recordado alguna otra vez)
Calorias de calidad


----------



## Vilkes (13 Abr 2016)

Llevo 23 días con esto. Creo que aún es pronto para sacar conclusiones, así que no de momento no diré nada más. Sólo quería preguntar alguna recomendación de almuerzo que poder llevar a la oficina. (aparte de frutos secos)
Dentro de un par de semanas comentaré mis primeras impresiones.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## PATITOXXL (13 Abr 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Llevo 23 días con esto. Creo que aún es pronto para sacar conclusiones, así que no de momento no diré nada más. Sólo quería preguntar alguna recomendación de almuerzo que poder llevar a la oficina. (aparte de frutos secos)
> Dentro de un par de semanas comentaré mis primeras impresiones.
> Gracias de antemano.





Depende mucho de las posibilidades que tengas en tu curro, pero un taper con una ensalada de tomate, aguacate y huevo duro es algo sencillo, fácil de hacer y comer y no tiene ninguna pega.


----------



## Johnny Drama (13 Abr 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Depende mucho de las posibilidades que tengas en tu curro, pero un taper con una ensalada de tomate, aguacate y huevo duro es algo sencillo, fácil de hacer y comer y no tiene ninguna pega.



Casualmente lo que he comido hoy. Junto con atún y un poco cebolla.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Abr 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Casualmente lo que he comido hoy. Junto con atún y un poco cebolla.



Estás en el umbral de aguantar sin problemas catorce o dieciseis horas de ayuno.

Tira de frutos secos sin miedo y no de cocinillas.


----------



## Johnny Drama (13 Abr 2016)

> Estás en el umbral de aguantar sin problemas catorce o dieciseis horas de ayuno.
> 
> Tira de frutos secos sin miedo y no de cocinillas.



Pues casualmente, llevo meses haciendo esta dieta (Aunque los finde me la salto) el jueves pasado cené bastante bien. Me levanté el viernes y no tenia hambre, fui a currar, volví a las 15:00 y como tampoco tenía hambre aguanté hasta las 22.00 que tenía cena con amigos sin probar bocado. 24 horas del tirón. Sin el más mínimo esfuerzo.

Veo a mis compañeros que a las 10:30 tienen que comer algo si o si, y me suelen preguntar que como aguanto hasta las 15:00 desde el desayuno.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Abr 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Pues casualmente, llevo meses haciendo esta dieta (Aunque los finde me la salto) el jueves pasado cené bastante bien. Me levanté el viernes y no tenia hambre, fui a currar, volví a las 15:00 y como tampoco tenía hambre aguanté hasta las 22.00 que tenía cena con amigos sin probar bocado. 24 horas del tirón. Sin el más mínimo esfuerzo.
> 
> Veo a mis compañeros que a las 10:30 tienen que comer algo si o si, y me suelen preguntar que como aguanto hasta las 15:00 desde el desayuno.



Me refería a Vilkes, perdón.

Pero el caso es que a todos nos funciona.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Pedir disculpas al Karlos por la confusión de género...
> 
> Decirle a Sada que en el tema de las "dietas" no merece la pena ninguna que no te enseñe a comer... porque aunque perdieses peso en el momento que dejases la dieta y comieses como siempre volverías a recuperar todo lo perdido y más para resarcirte... sería entrar en ciclos yo-yo o de montaña rusa...
> Esto es lo que les pasa a las personas que sufren el trastorno alimenticio de "comedores emocionales o por atracón" (que suele ser a base de hidratos refinados y azúcares).
> ...



Pues yo qué quiere que le diga... ienso:

A mí no me puede convencer para nada que "las leyes de la termodinámica" resulte ahora que son, como usted dice, "a nivel de referencia", "algo orientativo" y cosas del estilo...

¿Pero qué mierda es esa?

Desde que tengo uso de razón, los "endocrinos" decían (A SACO) que contando calorías, que si comes una dieta de 1.500 y no adelgazas es porque te saltas la dieta, que no hay más cera que la que arde, etc., etc., etc.

Ahora resulta que "es orientativo".

No mire no. Las leyes de la física no "son orientativas". Son lo que son, y la formulación es la siguiente: Si usted necesita 2.000 kcal. para mantenerse y come 1.500 kcal, adelgazará un total de (pongamos) 200 gr. de grasa al mes hasta que vuelva a comer 2.000 kcal. ¿Qué pasa? Que eso no sucede. Que los cálculos están mal. Que no son ciertos. Que se ha basado la ciencia dietética de los últimos 50 años en algo que ES FALSO. Porque el cuerpo humano no funciona así.

Pero nada, que ahora resulta que "es que era orientativo".

Claro, claro. Vaya una puta mierda de explicación. ::

Con tal de no asumir que es algo ERRÓNEO, ya vemos cualquier cosa.

Si usted tuviera razón, sería sencillísimo adelgazar. Pero no lo es, porque no la tiene.

En fin. No sé ni para qué me esfuerzo. ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues yo qué quiere que le diga... ienso:
> 
> A mí no me puede convencer para nada que "las leyes de la termodinámica" resulte ahora que son, como usted dice, "a nivel de referencia", "algo orientativo" y cosas del estilo...
> 
> ...



Ya he puesto dos ejemplos orientativos donde con mas consumo de calorias y muchisima menos actividad fisica la perdida de peso es brutal.

Es mas que inexacta la teoria de las calorias, segun mi experiencia, puede hasta funcionar justo al reves.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2016 at 16:43 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Me refería a Vilkes, perdón.
> 
> Pero el caso es que a todos nos funciona.



El martes hice semiayuno largo porque me salte la comida y hice merienda a las seis de la tarde. Veinte horas desde la cena con solo un zumo de naranja por la mañana. Y sin parar en toda la mañana entre la obra y la oficina. El resto de la empresa si no almuerza y come no pueden vivir.

Luego llegue a casa a las nueve y puse una olla con pollo y verduras, y comi lo que me apetecio.


----------



## sada (13 Abr 2016)

al final no he usado hoy la leche de coco en lata...tomé un café con leche tradicional en el hospital. me llamó la atención que no hay nada para desayunar que no sea bocadillo o bollería industrial.
solo un panecillo integral. médicos y enfermeras desayunan allí a diario

---------- Post added 13-abr-2016 at 15:34 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Sí se puede, chicas, así que menos excusas. Una de las vuestras:
> 
> 
> _Fue tiempo después del enlace, en la Navidad de 2013 en un momento familiar en el que comenzaron a ver las fotografías de la boda de su hermana en la que ella iba de dama de honor, *cuando decidió abandonar aquella vida rodeada de carbohidratos y alimentos azucarados*. “Me vi a mi misma embutida en aquel vestido negro y pensé 'de verdad necesitas hacer algo, Donna'”. Tras reconocer junto a su marido Kevin que tenía un problema grave, corrió a la cocina y vació todos los armarios de comida basura y dulces. Bajo la convicción de que no pasaría de Año Nuevo para que su vida cambiase, se apuntó al gimnasio.
> ...



Al marido no le funcionó....


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Abr 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Llevo 23 días con esto. Creo que aún es pronto para sacar conclusiones, así que no de momento no diré nada más. Sólo quería preguntar alguna recomendación de almuerzo que poder llevar a la oficina. (aparte de frutos secos)
> Dentro de un par de semanas comentaré mis primeras impresiones.
> Gracias de antemano.



Yo desayuno café con chocolate y leche de coco, algunos frutos secos (nueces y almendras casi siempre) y un huevo duro, y no necesito almorzar, es que sólo de pensar en comida a media mañana me da hasta asco. Algunos días con ese desayuno no me cabe el huevo duro y entonces sí me lo como a media mañana porque sí me entra algo de hambre.


----------



## ALCOY (13 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues yo qué quiere que le diga... ienso:
> 
> A mí no me puede convencer para nada que "las leyes de la termodinámica" resulte ahora que son, como usted dice, "a nivel de referencia", "algo orientativo" y cosas del estilo...
> 
> ...







ustec tranquilo Adenocromo, que ya le tendrá que explicar a las guapetonas que quieren pesar 55 y no lo alcanza que un kg de chorizos o de panceta adelgaza más que un kg de mejillones... jajajaja
quien tenga oídos que entienda...
a eso me refiero con las referencias...
Aunque no sé tampoco porque me esfuerzo con ustec...


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2016)

Pues es tan sencillo como eso 500 cal de pan engorda mucho mas que 500 cal de panceta. De hecho yo como panceta, sangre con cebolla, morcillas y todo lo que se pueda imaginar para conseguir estar delgado. El unico secreto cero harinas y azucar durante unos meses, y algo muy marginal en mi alimentacion el resto de mi vida. Las morcillas por supuesto no las dejo.

Esas guapetonas no adelgazaran porque seran incapaces de no tomarse la tostadita, y ya de paso el vaso de leche desnatado porque les han dicho que si no se quedaran sin calcio otra de las falacias ampliamente extendidas. Ambas cosas les dara un bonito pico de insulina para empezar el dia.

Lea todo lo que se ha escrito sobre la funcion de la insulina en la acumulacion de grasa visceral y empezara a entenderlo.

No insuline no fat.

Y lo que cambia de unas personas a otras es la resistencia a dicha insulina, y es lo que marca definitivamente que unas personas engorden mas que otras comiendo lo mismo. Otro dato que deberia hacer pensar que contar calorias no vale para nada.


----------



## ALCOY (14 Abr 2016)

Admitamos el supuesto que 500 grs de panceta permitiesen adelgazar más que 500 grs de pan... pero le aseguro que 500 grs de mejillones adelgazarán más que 500 grs de panceta ergo contar calorías sí que sirve para algunos casos como en muchos supuestos que se busque un peso femenino entre 47 y 60 kgs y tengan problemas en conseguir ese peso...

A ustec, Karlos todo eso le sirve para estar delgado porque está moviéndose en pesos de 85 kgs con consumo de 2.000 kcal... 

Ahora imagínese ustec a una chica de 1,63 que consumiese esas 2.000 kcal de los productos que se productos que se propugnan por aquí y que se quedase en un peso de 85 kgs cuando lo que quiere son 55 kgs...

que entiendo que al no comer bollerías, ni azúcares refinados, no se come compulsivamente, ni por atracón y eso sin conteos produce una regulación y disminución del peso por si solo...
Pero lo que no acepto es la hipótesis buenista de que esa regulación va a ser fulminante incluso para que una chica de 1,63 consiga los 55 kgs sin más y sin ajustes finos de esa ingesta en caso de que hubiese quedado estancada en 65 kgs...

Imagine ustec la diferencia de peso que puede existir entre una chica que mida 1,72 y otra que mida 1,55
¿cree ustec que buenistamente la chica que mida 1,55 va a tener un consumo alimenticio exageradamente menor que la de 1,72 porque como mide menos su cuerpo se regula para pedir menos? porque claro aqui no va a ser solo un problema de salidas de que como la que mide 1,72 gasta más pues ya se regula... también es un problema de entradas...


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Abr 2016)

Alcoy, el cuerpo no es una maquina térmica, es una maquina biológica, y como tal, se rige por las leyes de la Microbiología y la Bioquímica.

Como el conocimiento es poder y nunca esta de mas aprender algo cada día, te recomiendo que leas libros de microbiología humana y de como afecta los alimentos en la metabolización y síntesis en las bacterias. Te llevara una sorpresa.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (14 Abr 2016)

Además habría que estudiar el tema de la digestión y absorción de alimentos, y detalles como la biodisponibilidad. 

Hay gente que cree que la grasa que te comes pasa de forma directa e inmediata a formar parte de las lorzas...


----------



## ALCOY (14 Abr 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Alcoy, el cuerpo no es una maquina térmica, es una maquina biológica, y como tal, se rige por las leyes de la Microbiología y la Bioquímica.
> 
> Como el conocimiento es poder y nunca esta de mas aprender algo cada día, te recomiendo que leas libros de microbiología humana y de como afecta los alimentos en la metabolización y síntesis en las bacterias. Te llevara una sorpresa.




¿bacterias?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> ustec tranquilo Adenocromo, que ya le tendrá que explicar a las guapetonas que quieren pesar 55 y no lo alcanza que un kg de chorizos o de panceta adelgaza más que un kg de mejillones... jajajaja
> quien tenga oídos que entienda...
> a eso me refiero con las referencias...
> Aunque no sé tampoco porque me esfuerzo con ustec...



Pues perdone que sea pesado, pero es que me parece un tema muy serio.

La teoría de las calorías, tal y como se nos ha enseñado, y tal y como se aplica, no permite "matices" ni "detalles".

Esa teoría dice que si usted ingiere 2.000 kcal (dato que para empezar se inventan, pero eso es otro tema) y gasta 1.500 (dato que también se inventan), el "exceso" se acumulará en forma de grasa. Hacen una ecuación y ¡voilá! el resultado es que si usted ingiere esas calorías, engorda a razón de (digamos) 50 gr. de grasa al mes (por decir algo).

¡Son las leyes de la física!

Todo muy bonito y tal.

Pero es que aquí no se pueden admitir medias tintas. Si la teoría es cierta, eso TENDRÍA POR COJONES QUE FUNCIONAR. Se tendrían que producir las consecuencias que, tras hacer ecuaciones con la energía mediante un modelo, se han predicho.

¿La realidad?

Que no se cumplen. Nunca. Ni aproximadamente. NO FUNCIONA. Y no funciona porque ES UN MODELO ERRÓNEO.

La ciencia ha intentado innumerables veces verificar mediante la experiencia medible lo anteriormente referido. Y NO PUEDE.

¿Estudios sobre el balance energético?

Diferentes ganancias de peso y de porcentaje de grasa, así como de grasa total, con dietas con diferentes composiciones de macronutrientes e igual composición en calorías. Diferentes ganancias de peso y de porcentaje de grasa, así como de grasa total, con dietas con IGUAL composición de macronutrientes, variando el IG de los alimentos. Diferentes ganancias de peso y de porcentaje de grasa, así como de grasa total, con dietas IDÉNTICAS pero inyectando insulina. ienso:

En ratas y en humanos.

¿Cómo se explica en términos de calorías? Ya le digo yo; no se puede. NO SE PUEDE.

Sencillamente es un modelo ERRÓNEO. No digo que sea inútil, pero es ERRÓNEO y la ciencia no lo avala, y por ello no tiene sentido hacer recomendaciones mirando el nº de kcal. que contiene un alimento.

Sé que parece difícil de entender pero no lo es tanto.

Dígame, ¿en qué se basa para recomendar a la gente que coma alimentos por un número determinado de calorías? Responda, por favor.

Un saludo.


----------



## ALCOY (14 Abr 2016)

Por experiencia propia, porque he adelgazado más cuando he comido mejillones que chorizos... lo cual no significa que renuncie a los chorizos...


----------



## Dugongo (14 Abr 2016)

Totalmente de acuerdo en que no tiene sentido basarlo todo en las calorías. Pero ojo, que comer demasiado, es decir, doble ración la quieras o no (hambre) de comida buena, sí engorda, y eso sí tiene una relación calorías extra-acumulacion de grasa.

Por qué no os encontráis a mitad de camino? Ninguno de los dos extremos tiene la verdad absoluta porque parte de verdades también extremas que obviamente solo el papel aguanta.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ALCOY (14 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en que no tiene sentido basarlo todo en las calorías. Pero ojo, que comer demasiado, es decir, doble ración la quieras o no (hambre) de comida buena, sí engorda, y eso sí tiene una relación calorías extra-acumulacion de grasa.
> 
> Por qué no os encontráis a mitad de camino? Ninguno de los dos extremos tiene la verdad absoluta porque parte de verdades también extremas que obviamente solo el papel aguanta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk





Opino lo mismo... pero el enemijo no quiere pactar!!!


----------



## Clavisto (14 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en que no tiene sentido basarlo todo en las calorías. Pero ojo, que comer demasiado, es decir, doble ración la quieras o no (hambre) de comida buena, sí engorda, y eso sí tiene una relación calorías extra-acumulacion de grasa.
> 
> Por qué no os encontráis a mitad de camino? Ninguno de los dos extremos tiene la verdad absoluta porque parte de verdades también extremas que obviamente solo el papel aguanta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk



La comida buena sacia, la mala nunca te harta; por eso con aquella adelgazas y con esta engordas.

Es tan fácil como eso.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Opino lo mismo... pero el enemijo no quiere pactar!!!



No nos confundamos.

Yo no AFIRMO que las calorías sean algo irrelevante, para nada.

AFIRMO que no se conoce la relación que puede tener el contenido calórico de un alimento con el proceso de engorde.

Y como no se conoce, afirmo que ir recomendando aumentar o reducir las calorías es, como poco, anticientífico, y como mucho directamente dañino o impredecible.

Es decir, yo no sé si controlar el IG (por ejemplo) o los azúcares, es efectivo o si es cierto. Pero tengo una serie de indicios que, mediante mecanismos fisiológicos, son capaces de explicar por qué o cómo podría funcionar.

Pero nos vamos al balance energético, y no hay NINGUNA explicación fisiológica detrás, ni ninguna prueba. Sin embargo se acepta por casi todos los médicos y nutricionistas del mundo.


Me da mucha pena. 

Yo no digo que las calorías sean irrelevantes, digo que no sé cómo pueden afectar al proceso de engorde, y por ello no voy recomendado aumentarlas o restringirlas. Recordemos que si "traducimos" un alimento a calorías, ya obviamos su composición. Porque no podemos distinguir calorías procedentes de la celulosa, la grasa, o la gasolina. Son exactamente lo mismo.

No sé si me he explicado...

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 10:30 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> La comida buena sacia, la mala nunca te harta; por eso con aquella adelgazas y con esta engordas.
> 
> Es tan fácil como eso.



Podría ser cierto eso que afirmas, Clavisto, o no. De momento no hay pruebas sólidas de ello (aunque es muy probable que sea así).


----------



## Dugongo (14 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> La comida buena sacia, la mala nunca te harta; por eso con aquella adelgazas y con esta engordas.
> 
> Es tan fácil como eso.



Por supuesto, por eso digo que ignorando el hambre. Pero incluso sin insulina de por medio, y todo lo demás, las calorías extra sí engordan. 

Creo que la base es que la regulación de las hormonas y los neurotransmisores implicados se afecta por el tipo de comida ingerido. Pero no se puede negar que necesitas que esto funcione bien para que la teoría de que las calorías no importan se cumpla.

A igualdad de condiciones, calorías de más sí son kg de más. Vuestras dos teorías tienen que encontrarse en ese punto, no? Es solo que de forma natural, tendemos a dejar de comer y volver al peso ideal si no metemos venenos que alteren este maravilloso equilibrio. Las excepciones pueden venir por factores externos: desregulaciones hormonales causadas por problemas totalmente ajenos a la alimentación (estrés, temas de mujeres, tiroides...). En esos casos la mano invisible no funciona! 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Varelse (14 Abr 2016)

Completamente de acuerdo con el sector paleo del foro. No entiendo la incapacidad de algunos para entender que, aunque si te comes el doble de lo que tu cuerpo necesita de chuletones y apio, si no eres adicto a la comida (algo que sucede tan pronto como te dejas los alimentos adictivos), nunca vas a llegar a comerte esa cantidad de comida porque *no tienes hambre*.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Por supuesto, por eso digo que ignorando el hambre. Pero incluso sin insulina de por medio, y todo lo demás, las calorías extra sí engordan.
> 
> Creo que la base es que la regulación de las hormonas y los neurotransmisores implicados se afecta por el tipo de comida ingerido. Pero no se puede negar que necesitas que esto funcione bien para que la teoría de que las calorías no importan se cumpla.
> 
> ...



Pero esto plantea innumerables problemas.

Dices "calorías de más". Pero para saber cuáles son "de más" primero habría que afinar sobre "el gasto". Y resulta que la propia alimentación o el entorno, o la actividad o las hormonas inciden sobre "el gasto".

Eso como punto uno.

Punto dos: luego habría que saber "lo que metes". Y claro, si tú quemas 100 gr. de pan en una bomba de calorimetría, te dice que tiene 350 kcal. (por ejemplo). ¿Significa eso que tu cuerpo es capaz de aprovechar 350 kcal? ¿O 325? ¿O 250? No lo sé. ¿Y si es aceite de oliva? ¿Y si es fructosa? No lo sé. No lo sé. ¿Alguien lo sabe? Entonces, ¿cuántas calorías "has metido"?

Punto tres: luego habría que saber qué parte de las calorías se disipa mediante calor, bien sea por ineficiencia bien sea por termogénesis. De nuevo, no se sabe.

Punto cuatro: una vez que hubiéramos conseguido aclarar todos los puntos anteriores rolleye habría que ver qué sucede con el excedente de energía. Y por qué. Es decir, ese "extra" de energía, ¿en qué se emplea? Algunas alternativas:

-Se puede guardar en forma de grasa en los adipocitos. Entonces engordarías.

-Se puede usar para crear musculatura. Entonces te pondrías mazado.

-Se puede usar en crear nuevos tejidos, huesos, etc. Entonces crecerías :: (los niños suelen hacerlo).

-Se puede disipar en forma de calor.

-Lo puede usar un tumor para crecer ::

Y esto es lo que se me ocurre a mí, que no soy ni médico ni científico.

¿No os parece entonces que afirmar que calorías "de más" = kilos de más es, como poco, algo con un fundamento muy pobre (aunque intuitivamente nos parezca lógico).

Un saludo.


----------



## ALCOY (14 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> La comida buena sacia, la mala nunca te harta; por eso con aquella adelgazas y con esta engordas.
> 
> Es tan fácil como eso.





Estoy de acuerdo con eso hasta cierto punto...
Cierto que cuando se da un atracón se va a dar a base de azúcares e hidratos refinados...

Por lo cual, si eliminas los "atracones", el comer compulsivo, el peso automáticamente bajará por si solo...

¿pero hasta que punto bajará?
en todos los casos no bajará hasta el peso deseado... en algunos casos sí y en otros no... 


¿son los mejillones menos sanos que el tocino ibérico? 
son alimentos buenos, el mejillón a lo mejor no te sacia y el tocino, sí...

pero bueno, no pasa nada... si comemos mejillones y no quedamos saciados seguimos comiendo alguna otra cosa sana hasta que acabemos de saciarnos...

Me vuelvo a explicarrrrrrrrrrrrr????

que sí... que estoy de acuerdo con ustedes que habrá una disminución generalizda en el peso...
donde no estamos de acuerdo es en la visión buenista de que se va a producir una regulación automática TOTAL., Sobre todo en los casos que ya se pese menos o se busquen pesos ideales relativamente bajos pero no descabellados... como por ejemplo una chica de 150 cms que quiera pesar 47 kgs o una chica de 163 cms que quiera pesar 55 kgs...
que van a haber otros factores que van a influir en esa supuesta regulación automática, como por ejemplo que tengamos el "disparador" del mecanismo de saciedad un poco más para allá y que pueda ser influído a que comamos más allá de saciedad al tamaño acostumbrado de estómago...
que por ejemplo tengamos una actividad física intensa o ejercitemos donde hay muchos estudios que dicen que la tendencia si no controlas es a comer mucho más allá de los requerimientos...
O muchas cosas más como que una mujer en situación de prerregla sienta antojo de dulce y se le vaya la mano, aunque sea muy sano...
Los mecanismos y la fisiología del hambre y la saciedad son muy complejos...
Por ejemplo tras una gran actividad física he notado que por muchos chuletones que me comiera no conseguiría la sensación de saciedad y me he tenido que tirar por unas onzas de chocolate... sin más trascendencia ni efectos adversos... es cierto, que restableces la comunicación con el cuerpo y comes POR nutrición y no porque sí...
En este aspecto quizá los hombres tengamos ventaja sobre las mujeres en que una lluvia de hormonas y fluídos las hacen perder el control más fácilmente...



*FISIOLOGIA DEL HAMBRE *




*INTRODUCCION*

Aunque todo el mundo sabe que es el hambre, poco se sabe acerca de su fisiología. El hambre, que es la sensación que induce a comer, no debe ser confundida con el apetito, que es la necesidad de comer para mantener el equilibido del cuerpo. El hambre puede ser considerada como un mecanismo de defensa que alerta al organismo cuando existe una necesidad de nutrientes.
A lo largo de los siglos se han desarrollado numerosas teorías acerca del mecanismo fisiológico del hambre, pero solo en los últimos años empiezan a comprenderse algunos de los procesos implicados. 
Las investigaciones realizadas en las últimas décadas señalan que el desarrollo del hambre y su saciado son procesos sumamente complejos en los que intervienen el cerebro y sus sentidos, el sistema nervioso periférico, los órganos de la digestión (en particular el estómago y el páncreas) sin contar con innurables neurotransmisores, hormonas y nutrientes.
Algunas de las conclusiones que se han extraído de estas investigaciones y algunos de los factores conocidos son:
Efectos de la glucosa: la teoría glucostática del hambre (cuando los niveles de glucosa en sangre descienden por debajo de un nivel crítico, se inician las señales de hambre) ya no es aceptada, si bien la glucosa sigue siendo uno de los factores del mecanismo fisiológico del hambre.
Otras teorías, como la teoría termogénica o la de la homeostasis del peso del cuerpo también han sido abandadas. 
Mensajes cerebrales: El cerebro regula la necesidad de comer mediante señales recibidas de la boca, estómago, intestinos, lipocitos y otros sitios. Los deseos de masticar o succionar son también factores motivantes en el hambre y la saciedad.

•Cuando se estimula el hipotálamo ventromedial, se desarrollan señales de saciedad
•Cuando se estimula el hipotálamo lateral, se desarrolla señales de hambre 
Estimulos externos: aspecto, olor, sabor, etc
Efectos locales: inicialmente se pensó que la llegada del alimento al estómago desencadenaba un mecanismo de saciado del hambre. Sin embargo, los experimentos en los que los alimentos administrados a los animales son retirados del estómago mediante un tubo muestran que no se produce saciedad.
Por el contrario la distensión del estómago, observada inicialmente por Washburn quién se insertó un balón inflable en el estómago, es un factor importante para la saciedad. La distensión del estómago es detectada por los mecanoreceptores presentes en los nervios vago y esplánicos:
• el nervio vago envía información acerca de la distensión de las paredes del estómago al cerebro. Recientes estudios han puesto de manifiesto que los nervios simpáticos que innervan el estómago son sensibles a la capsaicina. Así, la administración de 0.9 g de pimienta roja (equivalente a 80.000 unidades de capsaicina) en zumo de tomate, redujo sensiblemente las ganas de comer en los voluntarios. 
•Los nervios esplánicos envían información al cerebro sobre la calidad del contenido nutriente del estómago. De esta manera, el estómago detecta la ingesta de grasas y otros nutrientes. Las fibras nerviosas esplánicas poseen además mecanoreceptores sensibles a la distensión y algunos pueden sensibilizarse bajo el efecto de algunas sustancias químicas (bradikinina, capsaicina, etc) enviando estímulos dolorosos, como ocurre en el caso de las dispepsias.
La distensión del duodeno también produce una sensación de saciedad. Además, el duodeno excreta la colecistokinina una hormona que regula la sensación de hambre. 
La colescistokinina (CCK) actúa: 
•cerrando el esfinter duodenal entre el duodeno y el intestino delgado de manera que se reduce el vaciado gástrico. 
•Reduciendo las contracciones gástricas y enviando al cerebro señales de saciedad 
•estimulando el vago para que envíe una señal al cerebro de manera que este libere otro péptido parecido a la CCK
Para que la actividad de la colecistokinina tenga lugar es necesario que en el estómago se produzca una distensión mínima que ha sido establecida experimentalmente en 400 ml. Se ha comprobado que la CCK sola o la distensión sola no afectan la sensación de saciedad. 
Otos factores que influyen sobre la sensación de hambre son la glucosa, la insulina y el glucagón. Cuando los niveles de glucosa son altos, las células hepáticas la convierten en glucógeno y los lipocitos la convierten en grasa. Cuando son bajos, el glucógeno es transformado en glucosa
Altos niveles de insulina, por lo general, disminuyen la sensación de hambre.
Cuando los niveles de glucosa caen, el páncreas libera glucagón que estimula al páncreas a producir glucosa a partir del glucógeno almacenado. Cuando los niveles de insulina caen, la glucosa entra más lentamente en la célula y aparece el hambre.
Si los niveles de insulina están permanentemente elevados, la glucosa sigue entrando en la célula durante mucho tiempo después de la comida. Los altos niveles de insulina hacen que la glucosa disminuya y en consecuencia se tiene hambre. Pero ademas, la glucosa entra en grandes cantidades en las células y es transformada en glucógeno y en grasas con el correspondiente aumento de peso. 
En los diabéticos, los niveles de insulina están constatemente bajos, por lo que la glucosa no puede ser utilizada ni almacenada. Los niveles en sangre son siempre altos y la glucosa se elimina en la orina. Los diabéticos tienen hambre muy frecuentemente si no están adecuadamente controlados 
A largo plazo, el hambre está regulada por el cerebro que monitoriza las grasas. Los lipocitos producen leptina que señala al cerebro si se debe comer más o menos. Los niveles bajos de leptina incrementan el hambre. Sin embargo, altos niveles de leptina en sangre no reducen necesariamente la sensación de hambre. En muchos obesos se observa una resistencia a la leptina (son menos sensibles). En otros, existe un defecto congénito que impide que se produzca leptina como ocurre en los pacientes con síndrome de Prader-Willi.


----------



## Dugongo (14 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pero esto plantea innumerables problemas.
> 
> Dices "calorías de más". Pero para saber cuáles son "de más" primero habría que afinar sobre "el gasto". Y resulta que la propia alimentación o el entorno, o la actividad o las hormonas inciden sobre "el gasto".
> 
> ...



Que sí, que todo eso de acuerdo. Pero llévalo al extremo: en algún momento alcanzas el límite, hay un exceso. Es imposible que todos esos procesos no tengan límites. Tenemos un máximo de movimiento posible, un máximo de temperatura a alcanzar... Nuestro cuerpo pone limites a eso también, no solo a la ingesta. Pasado ese limite, si aun así meter mas leña al fuego, el tronco se queda ahí, esperando a ser quemado más adelante. Es decir, guardado en forma de grasa en nuestro caso, ya que es la única forma en la que el cuerpo guarda esa energía de más que le has dado y que llevado al limite todo lo que has dicho, aun así has sobrepasado

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (14 Abr 2016)

Yo lo que creo es que aquí hay alguno que se está colgando de las hojas del rábano de las mujeres y con eso le basta para balancearse como el péndulo de Foucault.

La diferencia entre el hombre y la mujer es una: la fuerza de voluntad.

Por eso la Historia es la que es.


----------



## ALCOY (14 Abr 2016)

Varelse dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo con el sector paleo del foro. No entiendo la incapacidad de algunos para entender que, aunque si te comes el doble de lo que tu cuerpo necesita de chuletones y apio, si no eres adicto a la comida (algo que sucede tan pronto como te dejas los alimentos adictivos), nunca vas a llegar a comerte esa cantidad de comida porque *no tienes hambre*.





Yo no entiendo la incapacidad de algunos para ver que si que tengo capacidad de entenderles... 


Según su argumento los resultados sería que una persona con sobrepeso al dejar de comerte esa cantidad de comida por no ser adictiva (y estoy de acuerdo con ello) perdería peso, más peso cuanto más pese...

Pero si te comes el doble de chuletones (o un 20% más) de lo que tu cuerpo necesita habrás perdido el sobrepeso grande pero no obtendrás el peso ideal al que aspiras...

¿nos entendemos ya?

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 11:02 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Yo lo que creo es que aquí hay alguno que se está colgando de las hojas del rábano de las mujeres y con eso le basta para balancearse como el péndulo de Foucault.
> 
> La diferencia entre el hombre y la mujer es una: la fuerza de voluntad.
> 
> Por eso la Historia es la que es.





Las mujeres tienen muchas trampas hormonales...
son seres de luz con hormonas y fluídos por encima de nuestras posibilidadesssssssss... no creo que se trate de flojera...


----------



## Teselia (14 Abr 2016)

Hola. Abandoné hace meses el chocolate en tableta, y no planeo retomarlo pero a veces una onza sabe rica, no? Creo que algunos tomais de vez en cuando, cuál es el mejor? (Aparte de los 99% los cuales se me hacen muy difíciles de comer). Todos los que veo llevan o mucho azúcar, o lecitina de soja, etc. Y al final me voy del estante decidiendo no coger ninguno. Seguramente sea esa la mejor opción en mi caso (soy la chica de la píldora XD) pero lo dicho, no está de más tener una tableta para algún día darse una onza de medio-capricho. Gracias.

(Ya tomo cacao puro de vez en cuando).

Si acabo de decir algún disparate perdonadme, no vengáis en plan «Otra de esas mujeres que pide peras al olmo y pregunta encima que si puede comer chocolate...»


----------



## ALCOY (14 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No nos confundamos.
> 
> Yo no AFIRMO que las calorías sean algo irrelevante, para nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Que sí, que todo eso de acuerdo. Pero llévalo al extremo: en algún momento alcanzas el límite, hay un exceso. Es imposible que todos esos procesos no tengan límites. Tenemos un máximo de movimiento posible, un máximo de temperatura a alcanzar... Nuestro cuerpo pone limites a eso también, no solo a la ingesta. Pasado ese limite, si aun así meter mas leña al fuego, el tronco se queda ahí, esperando a ser quemado más adelante. Es decir, guardado en forma de grasa en nuestro caso, ya que es la única forma en la que el cuerpo guarda esa energía de más que le has dado y que llevado al limite todo lo que has dicho, aun así has sobrepasado
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk



No lo niego. El problema está en hacer recomendaciones ARBITRARIAS. Si no se sabe dónde está ese límite, ¿como acertar con los consejos? Primero habrá que ver dónde está ese límite. Ya le adelanto que si ingiere usted 5.000 kcal. procedentes de celulosa, será como si hubiera comido exactamente 0 kcal.

Por ello creo que hay que reformular las teorías sobre nutrición humana, que ahora SE BASAN en las calorías, sin un motivo claro.


----------



## Luizmi (14 Abr 2016)

Me acabo de hacer un analisis de lipidos en una máquina nueva que tienen en la farmacia, esta te analiza trigliceridos, colesterol total, alto y bajo, me ha dado lo siguiente:

trigliceridos: 54
colesterol total: 191
hdl: 62
ldl: 118

Hago una dieta que es practicamente paleo con mucho queso.


----------



## ALCOY (14 Abr 2016)

No se corten uds... que soy "hamijo"...

recomiendele a la niña Teselia algún chocolate o miel para los períodos premenstruales...
que yo no estoy aquí para ejercer de francotirador, al contrario, me parece muy positivo que la gente se dé cuenta de que realmente hay una adicción a una determinado modo de comer... y que cuando se deja ese modo de comer, se recupera la comunicación...
jiuston, jiuston...
luego ya el o la que quiera ir más allá de perder un sobrepeso generalizado que eso pasara con todos, empíricamente ya hará sus pruebas en el caso de que tuviese problemas de llegar al peso ideal o deseado...


----------



## Tesi (14 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo lo que creo es que aquí hay alguno que se está colgando de las hojas del rábano de las mujeres y con eso le basta para balancearse como el péndulo de Foucault.
> 
> La diferencia entre el hombre y la mujer es una: la fuerza de voluntad.
> 
> Por eso la Historia es la que es.



Ya, ya, claro. Expresamos la dificultad pero nos hinchamos a bollos después. Yo adelgazo lento haga lo que haga, pero increiblemente lento. Lo bueno es que desde hace tres meses ya no me paso todo el santo día con hambre.

Llevo unos 3 días haciendo un enfoque más cetogenico, que parece que es lo que mejor me funciona. He restringido frutas de forma temporal, y patatas y zanahorias. Trigo of course, hace tiempo que ni probarlo, y mi café con mantequilla a las 7:00 me mantiene bien hasta dentro de media horita o así que tomaré una tortilla en el descanso.


----------



## Zoidberg (14 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Hola. Abandoné hace meses el chocolate en tableta, y no planeo retomarlo pero a veces una onza sabe rica, no? Creo que algunos tomais de vez en cuando, cuál es el mejor? (Aparte de los 99% los cuales se me hacen muy difíciles de comer). Todos los que veo llevan o mucho azúcar, o lecitina de soja, etc. Y al final me voy del estante decidiendo no coger ninguno. Seguramente sea esa la mejor opción en mi caso (soy la chica de la píldora XD) pero lo dicho, no está de más tener una tableta para algún día darse una onza de medio-capricho. Gracias.
> 
> (Ya tomo cacao puro de vez en cuando).
> 
> Si acabo de decir algún disparate perdonadme, no vengáis en plan «Otra de esas mujeres que pide peras al olmo y pregunta encima que si puede comer chocolate...»



Comprar Chocolate negro 100% Ecológico Pralus, origen MADAGASCAR

Tiene una mínima parte de lecitina de soja no transgénica. Muy buen sabor, por otra parte, no tan amargo como otros chocolates.


----------



## sada (14 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo desayuno café con chocolate y leche de coco, algunos frutos secos (nueces y almendras casi siempre) y un huevo duro, y no necesito almorzar, es que sólo de pensar en comida a media mañana me da hasta asco. Algunos días con ese desayuno no me cabe el huevo duro y entonces sí me lo como a media mañana porque sí me entra algo de hambre.



podrías ampliar la receta esta de desayuno..así para torpes en la cocina?


----------



## ALCOY (14 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> podrías ampliar la receta esta de desayuno..así para torpes en la cocina?




miedete daría estar con ustec en una cocina mientras maneja una olla a presión...









el próximo bukake va a ser de coco? 

pobre camisa blanca impolutaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Dugongo (14 Abr 2016)

Teselia:
No te obsesiones con la comida y con un poco de lecitina. De verdad. No es sano. Ponerse a mirar con lupa no es la solución. Eso además genera estrés y frustración, y afecta a otras cosas.

Permítete vivir. 

Y ten paciencia


----------



## vyk (14 Abr 2016)

Voy a contar mi caso:

1,80 y 81,5 Kilos, con un 19,5% de grasa corporal aprox. 

Yo ya llevo años sin echar azucar a nada, pero sin obsesionarme con los productos azucarados (helados, galletas...)

Desde hace un mes he empezado a hacer un poco de ejercicio (malditos burpees -los odio-) y he quitado totalmente el azúcar, bollerías, galletas y demás basura. Pan como muy poco y solo al mediodía. Pasta esporádicamente (me ha costado porque me gusta mucho). 

He cambiado las patatas fritas por cocidas,arroz, verdura o ensaladas. Algún zumo natural, algún gazpacho.

He aumentado el consumo de pescado azul y he descubierto unas latas que venden en el mercadona de higado de bacalao ahumado. Una maravilla repleta de Omega 3. Me tomo una a la semana en 2-3 días.

Lácteos:muy pocos yogures desnatados (estos quiero quitarlos) y el queso batido desnatado del Mercadona (este sobre todo mara matar el hambre)

Legumbre sigo comiendo esporádicamente. A las lentejas les añado arroz basmati y curry. Buenísimas.

Cae media botella de vino al día.

El Sábado noche me doy un capricho y como lo que me apetece...patatas fritas, pizza, pero sin pasarse y alguna cervecilla y 1 o 2 gintonics.


Conclusión: en un mes he pasado de 81,5 Kg a 79 Kg y he pasado de 19,5% de grasa corporal a casi un 15%.


----------



## Luizmi (14 Abr 2016)

vyk dijo:


> Voy a contar mi caso:
> 
> 1,80 y 81,5 Kilos, con un 19,5% de grasa corporal aprox.
> 
> ...




Creo que una buena idea a quien vaya a realizar cambios en la dieta, es hacerse un pequeño chequeo, tension, glucosa, lípidos y %grasa corportal, y luego comparar a las 3/6 meses a ver lo que ha cambiado.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> *Ya, ya, claro. Expresamos la dificultad pero nos hinchamos a bollos después. Yo adelgazo lento haga lo que haga, pero increiblemente lento. Lo bueno es que desde hace tres meses ya no me paso todo el santo día con hambre.
> 
> Llevo unos 3 días haciendo un enfoque más cetogenico, que parece que es lo que mejor me funciona. He restringido frutas de forma temporal, y patatas y zanahorias. Trigo of course, hace tiempo que ni probarlo, y mi café con mantequilla a las 7:00 me mantiene bien hasta dentro de media horita o así que tomaré una tortilla en el descanso.*



Aldegazar increiblemente lento es bastante mejor que no adelgazar digo yo, también tienes que pensar que en el tiempo que has estado adelgazando increiblemente lento si no te hubieras puesto en ello podrías haber enganchado algún kilo más cosa que te has ahorrado. Y si llevas meses que no estás todo el día con hambre ni te cuento el avance que es eso. Es que sois muy negativas, nunca positivas.

Saludos.


----------



## Varelse (14 Abr 2016)

Chocolate, éste. Es Lindt 90%. A mí es el que más me gusta y el más fácil de encontrar que conozco con un porcentaje superior al 85%.



ALCOY dijo:


> Según su argumento los resultados sería que una persona con sobrepeso al dejar de comerte esa cantidad de comida por no ser adictiva (y estoy de acuerdo con ello) perdería peso, más peso cuanto más pese...
> 
> Pero si te comes el doble de chuletones (o un 20% más) de lo que tu cuerpo necesita habrás perdido el sobrepeso grande pero no obtendrás el peso ideal al que aspiras...



Sí, y estoy bastante segura de que progresivamente ese doble de chuletones que te empiezas comiendo porque sigues con hambre compulsiva va bajando progresivamente conforme se regulan tus hormonas y empiezas a tener hambre real y saciedad real. Puede que en el caso de las mujeres una vez al mes haya unos cuantos días en los que vuelva a haber hambre compulsiva por cuestiones hormonales, pero a nadie le dura la montaña rusa de la menstruación más de unos días (y esto no va para usted, pero en ese período, cuando una sabe que es breve, se puede tener más fuerza de voluntad de la normal y controlar racionalmente la situación).


Independientemente de todo esto, yo estoy «volviendo a empezar», así que no tiene sentido que cuente mi caso (bueno, sí, hace como 3 años que dejé de comer sin azúcar/harina y de hacer ejercicio y, en consecuencia, peso unos 15 kg más de lo que pesaba antes, pero veremos cómo los voy perdiendo). Sí quería hacer una pregunta al aire: *¿qué pasa con la avena?* He leído de todo. No es estrictamente paleo, pero no es tan nociva como el pan. ¿Sabe alguno de ustedes cómo afecta realmente? Suele ser mi desayuno y estaba pensando en abandonarla para 1) dejar los cereales definitivamente y 2) minimizar al máximo el consumo de lácteos, pero si leo algunas opiniones al respecto igual me ayudan a clararme.


----------



## sada (14 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aldegazar increiblemente lento es bastante mejor que no adelgazar digo yo, también tienes que pensar que en el tiempo que has estado adelgazando increiblemente lento si no te hubieras puesto en ello podrías haber enganchado algún kilo más cosa que te has ahorrado. Y si llevas meses que no estás todo el día con hambre ni te cuento el avance que es eso. Es que sois muy negativas, nunca positivas.
> 
> Saludos.



jaja el vaso medio lleno siempre


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Hola. Abandoné hace meses el chocolate en tableta, y no planeo retomarlo pero a veces una onza sabe rica, no? Creo que algunos tomais de vez en cuando, cuál es el mejor? (Aparte de los 99% los cuales se me hacen muy difíciles de comer). Todos los que veo llevan o mucho azúcar, o lecitina de soja, etc. Y al final me voy del estante decidiendo no coger ninguno. Seguramente sea esa la mejor opción en mi caso (soy la chica de la píldora XD) pero lo dicho, no está de más tener una tableta para algún día darse una onza de medio-capricho. Gracias.
> 
> (Ya tomo cacao puro de vez en cuando).
> 
> Si acabo de decir algún disparate perdonadme, no vengáis en plan «Otra de esas mujeres que pide peras al olmo y pregunta encima que si puede comer chocolate...»



Haztelo tu con cacao mantequilla y miel. El ansia de dulce se pasa en un mes, a los tres te da asco.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 18:19 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> Adrenocromo dijo:
> 
> 
> > No nos confundamos.
> ...


----------



## sada (14 Abr 2016)

por cierto dátiles con baicon??


----------



## Asurbanipal (14 Abr 2016)

¿Y de la *stevia *no vais a decir nada?


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> por cierto dátiles con baicon??



OK no te cortes con eso, pero quita esa leche y bollitos::

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 19:10 ----------




Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿Y de la *stevia *no vais a decir nada?



Ya se ha dicho mucho, si es natural la de hoja o un picado solo de estevia sin otros edulcorantes perfecta.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (14 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Uno de los grandes problemas es cuanta azucar adicional tomamos escondida en los alimentos que no deberian llevarla.



No hay casi embutido que no tenga dextrosa o directamente azúcar.

Incluso el jamón curado. Es increíble. 

Para encontrar productos que no tengan azúcar añadido hay que buscar mucho.


----------



## sada (14 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> OK no te cortes con eso, pero quita esa leche y bollitos::
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 19:10 ----------
> 
> ...



estás al quite; no se te escapa rata 

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 17:44 ----------

pongo aquí link receta de pan paleo
PaleoClon a la carta #2: Pan paleo de molde

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 18:14 ----------

mañana a ver si pruebo la leche de coco esa de lata..supongo que la podré calentar.


----------



## Volcano (14 Abr 2016)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y también he ido haciendo cambios en mi dieta. Ya iré comentando.


----------



## Teselia (14 Abr 2016)

Los dátiles son muy energéticos no?

En mi caso mejor evitarlos junto al boniato? Pregunto. (Chica atascada, por si no os quedáis con los nicks o algo xD)


----------



## Tesi (14 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Haztelo tu con cacao mantequilla y miel. El ansia de dulce se pasa en un mes, a los tres te da asco.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 18:19 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Teselia (14 Abr 2016)

Sada la leche en lata verás que es muy cremosa, nada líquida. Tendrás que echarla con cuchara al vaso, al calentarla se vuelve líquida. Cuando la cojas de la nevera estará aún más dura. Igual, cuchara y al vaso.

La única que no se me endurece es la Aroy D que va en brick (la venden en una tienda de mi barrio...)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> podrías ampliar la receta esta de desayuno..así para torpes en la cocina?



No problem. Te haces café en la cafetera o la nexpresso, te compras leche de coco en el consum, alcampo o carrefour, donde gustes, te compras cacao en polvo valor del mercadona, le echas al café una cucharada de cada cosa (yo además le hecho una cucharada de colágeno con zinc) y lo remueves, puedes endulzar con miel o con estevia. Te compras nueces, almendras, pipas... Todo ello en crudo, por supuesto, y un día a la semana haces unos siete huevos duros al baño María, no más de siete que son los días que duran con todas sus propiedades, según dicen, asegúrate que sean ecológicos, el sello con la numeración debe empezar por 0 ó por 1. Te sientas todas las mañanas y te tomas tu café (tengo que probarlo con mantequilla como dicen por aquí), unos cuantos frutos secos y si te cabe una o dos porciones de chocolate mínimo 85% cacao, y un huevo duro, si no te cabe el huevo te lo llevas en el bolsillo de la chaqueta al curro, como hago yo. :Baile:

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 20:45 ----------




S_P_Doraemon dijo:


> No hay casi embutido que no tenga dextrosa o directamente azúcar.
> 
> Incluso el jamón curado. Es increíble.
> 
> Para encontrar productos que no tengan azúcar añadido hay que buscar mucho.



Y eso no es casual amigo...

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 20:46 ----------




Teselia dijo:


> Los dátiles son muy energéticos no?
> 
> En mi caso mejor evitarlos junto al boniato? Pregunto. (Chica atascada, por si no os quedáis con los nicks o algo xD)



Dátiles y fruta desecada mejor déjala de momento..


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Karlos Smith dijo:
> 
> 
> > Haztelo tu con cacao mantequilla y miel. El ansia de dulce se pasa en un mes, a los tres te da asco.
> ...


----------



## Tesi (14 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tesi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Evidentemente si haces una dieta con restriccion tot de carbos adelgazas como una bala, pero aqui no hablamos solo de peso.
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Karlos Smith dijo:
> 
> 
> > Que si, lo sé y estoy de acuerdo, no pienso hacer una lowcarb extrema de por vida, pero que llevo casi un mes estancada y de los 10 kilos que quería perder solo he perdido 4. Es para ver si así me doy un empujón como al principio, que por cierto no perdí quilos como una bala, sino 3 quilos en mes y medio, que tampoco es tanto.
> ...


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Abr 2016)

Los dátiles con nueces son un auténtico manjar y yo los uso para recuperar o incluso dentro de la actividad física, y van de puta madre


----------



## sada (14 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Sada la leche en lata verás que es muy cremosa, nada líquida. Tendrás que echarla con cuchara al vaso, al calentarla se vuelve líquida. Cuando la cojas de la nevera estará aún más dura. Igual, cuchara y al vaso.
> 
> La única que no se me endurece es la Aroy D que va en brick (la venden en una tienda de mi barrio...)



Ok mañana pruebo con esta lata; café leche de coco que calentare en el microondas y ya os cuento


----------



## zapatitos (15 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> *Los dátiles son muy energéticos no?
> 
> En mi caso mejor evitarlos junto al boniato? Pregunto. (Chica atascada, por si no os quedáis con los nicks o algo xD)*



Los dátiles son casi todo azúcares, de los naturales que son mejores que los otros pero que no dejan de ser azúcares. Así que si los comes los que no gastes a corto plazo en ejercicio intenso, rellenar las reservas de glucógeno, alimentar el cerebro y creación de defensas (las tareas más fundamentales de los carbohidratos) lo más probable es que acaben en forma de grasa en esos sitios donde tú no quieres que acaben.

Saludos.


----------



## Teselia (15 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los dátiles son casi todo azúcares, de los naturales que son mejores que los otros pero que no dejan de ser azúcares. Así que si los comes los que no gastes a corto plazo en ejercicio intenso, rellenar las reservas de glucógeno, alimentar el cerebro y creación de defensas (las tareas más fundamentales de los carbohidratos) lo más probable es que acaben en forma de grasa en esos sitios donde tú no quieres que acaben.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias. De los boniatos que me dices?


----------



## zapatitos (15 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> *Gracias. De los boniatos que me dices?*



Los boniatos tienen bastante menos carbohidratos que los dátiles y casi todos son complejos por lo que es más difícil que se conviertan en grasa.

A ver, yo no digo que los dátiles sean un mal alimento que no lo es sino al contrario pero su consumo depende de tu actividad física. La tuya no se cual es pero reserva esos alimentos para antes o después de hacer ejercicio que los quemarás mejor. Para la oficina, pasear, labores de hogar, etc mejor las verduras, ensaladas, frutos secos y grasa. Las verduras y frutos secos tienen los carbohidratos suficientes que necesita el organismo para sus funciones durante esos momentos y la grasa es la energía que más se necesita para esas tareas de baja intensidad.

Yo ya se que es difícil mentalizarse de tomar grasas y más para las mujeres que teneis que pelear en el descanso con las compañeras típicas que están a dieta continua y que llevan la pieza de fruta, el yogur bio o las galletitas dietéticas, etc etc que se echarán las manos a la cabeza cuando os vean con el tupper con una ensalada con jamón y huevos revueltos y os harán el Juicio de Dios y poco menos que crucificaros por blasfemas, pero es así la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Johnny Drama (15 Abr 2016)

> Yo ya se que es difícil mentalizarse de tomar grasas y más para las mujeres que teneis que pelear en el descanso con las compañeras típicas que están a dieta continua y que llevan la pieza de fruta, el yogur bio o las galletitas dietéticas, etc



Hoy en el curro uno ha dicho que solo había desayunado un café o algo así, y la "lista" le ha dicho: Muy mal, tienes que desayunar como yo, un Colacao y tostadas con mantequilla y mermelada, que es lo más sano. 
Ni que decir tiene que le sobran más de 20 kg a la "lista".

Yo me he quedado :fiufiu: Si le digo lo que he desayunado yo le da un ataque


----------



## Tesi (15 Abr 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Hoy en el curro uno ha dicho que solo había desayunado un café o algo así, y la "lista" le ha dicho: Muy mal, tienes que desayunar como yo, un Colacao y tostadas con mantequilla y mermelada, que es lo más sano.
> Ni que decir tiene que le sobran más de 20 kg a la "lista".
> 
> Yo me he quedado :fiufiu: Si le digo lo que he desayunado yo le da un ataque



A mi en el trAbajo casi me acribillan un día que me vieron comiendo un aguacate...con lo que engordaba...
Ya sabéis, que la epidemia de obesidad debe ser por inflarse a aguacates...


----------



## Varelse (15 Abr 2016)

Pasa una cosa muy divertida con la gente y es que está llena de leyes y hablan como portavoces de la sabiduría, aunque luego los veas y estén lejos de ni siquiera aparentar un mínimo de salud.

Tengo un amigo al que quiero mucho pero tiene una obesidad alarmante. El otro día me dijo que no tenían que atosigarme para que disminuyera la cantidad de café que tomo al día, que a mí mi cuerpo me dirá cuando me lo tengo que dejar. Y que si el cuerpo me pide café, que me lo tome. Yo imagino que ese principio lo aplicará a todo, y sería válido si no estuviéramos hablando de alimentos adictivos, pero inmediatamente lo visualicé comiéndose cantidades industriales de bollería industrial «porque el cuerpo es sabio y ya dejará de comérselos cuando la naturaleza se lo indique». Con esa debilidad mental, bien vamos.


----------



## PATITOXXL (15 Abr 2016)

¿Donde compráis esas latas de leche de coco? 

Solo encuentro en brick, con entre un 3 y un 8% de leche de coco, el resto es agua añadida y guarradas varias.


----------



## Varelse (15 Abr 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿Donde compráis esas latas de leche de coco?
> 
> Solo encuentro en brick, con entre un 3 y un 8% de leche de coco, el resto es agua añadida y guarradas varias.



Yo compro en lata. Tienen, que yo sepa, en El Corte Inglés, Alcampo y Aldi (con unos porcentajes de coco en torno al 85%).

Pregunta para consumidores: ¿cuánto os dura? En teoría son tres días en un recipiente no metálico en la nevera. Yo la tengo en un vaso tapado con un plato: ¿podría llegarme a durar un cuarto?

Por otro lado, tengo por error un brick de «100% agua de coco» que no sé cómo tomarme. ¿Alguien ha tomado alguna vez y sabe si puede usarse como leche con el café o si es más bien un refresco?


----------



## angek (15 Abr 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿Donde compráis esas latas de leche de coco?
> 
> Solo encuentro en brick, con entre un 3 y un 8% de leche de coco, el resto es agua añadida y guarradas varias.



Me la hago en casa. 

Es muy sencillo.


----------



## Qui (15 Abr 2016)

Varelse dijo:


> Yo compro en lata. Tienen, que yo sepa, en El Corte Inglés, Alcampo y Aldi (con unos porcentajes de coco en torno al 85%).
> 
> Pregunta para consumidores: ¿cuánto os dura? En teoría son tres días en un recipiente no metálico en la nevera. Yo la tengo en un vaso tapado con un plato: ¿podría llegarme a durar un cuarto?
> 
> Por otro lado, tengo por error un brick de «100% agua de coco» que no sé cómo tomarme. ¿Alguien ha tomado alguna vez y sabe si puede usarse como leche con el café o si es más bien un refresco?



Yo lo tomo como refresco y la verdad es que fresco está muy bueno.


----------



## sada (15 Abr 2016)

Hoy desayué café con leche de coco en lata que calenté en el microondas. Le puse un poco de mantequilla y agggggg y que fuerte se me hizo. Hasta me puso mal estómago... Será por falta de costumbre. 
A media mañana tome el café con leche y la tapa hoy tocó tortilla y queso.
Comí arroz con carne ( es lo que había hoy) y por no hacer un feo 
Pipas 
De cena ensalada de tomates 3; 2huevos cocidos y salsa pesto que hice con piñones albahaca y aceita. Con unos tacos de tocino. 
Nunca había comido tanta grasa.... Aún no me creo que comer grasa adelgace


----------



## Dugongo (16 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Hoy desayué café con leche de coco en lata que calenté en el microondas. Le puse un poco de mantequilla y agggggg y que fuerte se me hizo. Hasta me puso mal estómago... Será por falta de costumbre.
> 
> A media mañana tome el café con leche y la tapa hoy tocó tortilla y queso.
> 
> ...





Eso es tomar mucha grasa?? XD

No te preocupes, no estás tomando ni la mitad de grasa que tomo yo a diario. A menos que de tocino te hayas puesto mucho. La grasa no adelgaza, pero no tomar hidratos sí. El arroz es lo único que puede haberte dado algo de más, pero siendo acompañamiento no habrá sido mucho.

Lo del café con mantequilla lo voy a acabar probando jaja.


----------



## sada (16 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Eso es tomar mucha grasa?? XD
> 
> No te preocupes, no estás tomando ni la mitad de grasa que tomo yo a diario. A menos que de tocino te hayas puesto mucho. La grasa no adelgaza, pero no tomar hidratos sí. El arroz es lo único que puede haberte dado algo de más, pero siendo acompañamiento no habrá sido mucho.
> 
> Lo del café con mantequilla lo voy a acabar probando jaja.



La salsa pesto lleva bastante aceite y la leche de coco me pareció pura grasa


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Hoy desayué café con leche de coco en lata que calenté en el microondas. Le puse un poco de mantequilla y agggggg y que fuerte se me hizo. Hasta me puso mal estómago... Será por falta de costumbre.
> A media mañana tome el café con leche y la tapa hoy tocó tortilla y queso.
> Comí arroz con carne ( es lo que había hoy) y por no hacer un feo
> Pipas
> ...



Lo que no tengo muy claro es lo de mezclar mantequilla y coco, pon un tipo de grasa solo que ya va bien. Cacao, mantequilla o coco prueba a ver cual te gusta mas. Para mi el cacao wins.

Arroz un dia a la semana. En cuanto a ensaladas no te olvides que los tomates son frutas, no verduras jeje. Las ensaladas cuanto mas verdes mejor, berros, canonigos, rucula, escarolas, etc. Lo verde tiene la ventaja de que ademas es la fuente de calcio mas biodisponible. 

Con frutos secos y hoja verde cubres de sobra las necesidades de calcio, ya que estamos eliminando los azucares y harinas (y leche ;-)) que son descalcificantes.

En general no te preocupes de cuanta grasa ingieres pero siempre acompañala de ensaladas verdes o verduras, sobre todo cruciferas (brocoli, col, etc). Espinacas o acelgas una vez preparadas en la vaporera las puedes guardar y estan muy buenas incluso frias como parte de la ensalada.


----------



## sada (16 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo que no tengo muy claro es lo de mezclar mantequilla y coco, pon un tipo de grasa solo que ya va bien. Cacao, mantequilla o coco prueba a ver cual te gusta mas. Para mi el cacao wins.
> 
> Arroz un dia a la semana. En cuanto a ensaladas no te olvides que los tomates son frutas, no verduras jeje. Las ensaladas cuanto mas verdes mejor, berros, canonigos, rucula, escarolas, etc. Lo verde tiene la ventaja de que ademas es la fuente de calcio mas biodisponible.
> 
> ...



el tomate no es una verdura?? :8::8:es una fruta...no sabía...ostras pues siempre se cataloga como verdura...he comprado una tonelada..para las cenas porque llegas le añades queso tacos de tocino, atún huevo o lo que sea y cena lista. Gracias.
hoy he desayunado café con leche de coco en brick esta en concreto
Leche de Coco de ECOMIL (1000ml)
que compré en carrefour a 2 y pico...y bueno hoy me supo algo mejor..pero no te creas.

a media mañana voy a hacerme esto con 2 plátanos que ya se van a pasar (os dejo link a videoreceta) 
Tortitas de plátano sin harina, receta paso a paso
Plátanos grandes, 2 Huevos, 2 Levadura química tipo Royal, 1/2 cucharadita Aceite,

EDITO: fracaso total, no hay quien les de la vuelta...
terminé comiendome un chorizo que compré ayer en el mercado, casero. sin pan obviamente.

salsa de soja?
he visto webs de paleo que usan el trigo serraceno.. que no se ni lo q es
que opináis?


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> el tomate no es una verdura?? :8::8:es una fruta...no sabía...ostras pues siempre se cataloga como verdura...he comprado una tonelada..para las cenas porque llegas le añades queso tacos de tocino, atún huevo o lo que sea y cena lista. Gracias.
> hoy he desayunado café con leche de coco en brick esta en concreto
> Leche de Coco de ECOMIL (1000ml)
> que compré en carrefour a 2 y pico...y bueno hoy me supo algo mejor..pero no te creas.
> ...



Es un pseudocereal que tiene la ventaja de no contener gluten. Lo que si tiene es un contenido alto en almidon, como la patata. Cereales o pseudocereales yo los dejaria para mas adelante y como algo esporadico. Primero hay que acostumbrar al organismo a vivir sin ninguna harina, luego alguno de estos substitutos como algo ocasional. Yo quinoa como substituto de los fideos de la sopa uso alguna vez, pero muy de vez en cuando.

Ningun cereal es apto para ser la base de la dieta. La naturaleza los dota de sistemas de proteccion quimica que no se deben ingerir a diario. El arroz sigue siendo la mejor opcion.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> *el tomate no es una verdura?? :8::8:es una fruta...no sabía...ostras pues siempre se cataloga como verdura...he comprado una tonelada..para las cenas porque llegas le añades queso tacos de tocino, atún huevo o lo que sea y cena lista. Gracias.
> hoy he desayunado café con leche de coco en brick esta en concreto
> Leche de Coco de ECOMIL (1000ml)
> que compré en carrefour a 2 y pico...y bueno hoy me supo algo mejor..pero no te creas.
> ...



Una fruta es la parte de una planta o un árbol que tiene semillas por lo tanto si nos ponemos muy estrictos en botánica el tomate lo es pero no te rasgues las vestiduras por él que en nutrición funciona más como una verdura y se puede comer perfectamente salvo que te comas una barbaridad diaria, contienen fructosa y azúcares pero tienen tan pocas calorías que es insignificante.

Saludos.


----------



## bambum (16 Abr 2016)

Hola. Llevo unos 5 meses realizando una dieta paleo no estricta, y si. He adelgazado muchismo aunque no de peso, el cuerpo me funciona mejor y con mas energia y hasta me encuentro mas despejado de mente.


----------



## sada (16 Abr 2016)

Hoy he comido alitas al horno que dejé ayer macerando con salsa de soja ajo y un poco de Tabasco 
Acompañadas de unos ajetes y espárragos verdes que hice a la plancha con unos tacos de tocino. 
De picoteo unas rodajas de chorizos casero picante 
De postre fundí a baño María chocolate 74 y una especie de fondue con fresas mojadas en ese chocolate y luego rebozadas en coco rallado. 
Lo que peor llevo sin duda el desayuno.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Abr 2016)

Sigo diciendo que la peña se complica mucho la vida con las comidas...Eso es como bailar en el alambre.

Hay que bajarse de él.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Hoy he comido alitas al horno que dejé ayer macerando con salsa de soja ajo y un poco de Tabasco
> Acompañadas de unos ajetes y espárragos verdes que hice a la plancha con unos tacos de tocino.
> De picoteo unas rodajas de chorizos casero picante
> De postre fundí a baño María chocolate 74 y una especie de fondue con fresas mojadas en ese chocolate y luego rebozadas en coco rallado.
> Lo que peor llevo sin duda el desayuno.



Por lo que dices de dificultad de dejar azucares, si sigues metiendo pequeñas dosis (chocolate 74) no saldras del bucle facilmente.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2016 at 17:34 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Sigo diciendo que la peña se complica mucho la vida con las comidas...Eso es como bailar en el alambre.
> 
> Hay que bajarse de él.



Exacto hay que simplificar las comidas. Vaporera, estofados, plancha, y en el plato abundante verdura y carne o pescado. Y añadiendo toda la grasa que se pueda en forma de aove, frutos secos, cacao, mantequilla, etc.

Que llega el finde y un dia algo de reposteria paleo pues vale. Y tu paellita.

El principal truco es comer mucho y te ves fuerte y no echas en falta azucares antes de un mes.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Abr 2016)

Es que esto, "_De postre fundí a baño María chocolate 74 y una especie de fondue con fresas mojadas en ese chocolate y luego rebozadas en coco rallado. _", es como dejar de fumar haciendo guardia en las puertas de los bares.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (16 Abr 2016)

Shurmanos, algunos nutricionistas-dietistas están empezando a ver la luz.

En casa de mi madre siempre nos han criticado, a mi pareja y a mí, por comer bajo en carbohidratos o directamente dieta cetogénica.

Cuál fue mi sorpresa que una de mis cuñadas fue a una dietista-nutricionista y la dieta que le mandaron es, básicamente, baja en hidratos: ni patatas, ni arroz, ni pasta, ni fruta, ni comida procesada y lo único que come con hidratos son 40gr de pan al desayuno, nada de leche, y un yogur natural sin azúcar a media mañana, otro a media tarde, con frutos secos. Tampoco cuenta calorías. En una semana perdio 1 kilo haciendo bien 6 de 7 días, como máximo, y en las otras ha perdido más de 0.5 kilos por semana.

Se ha comido un owned de campeonato. Si me hubiera hecho caso, se hubiera ahorrado los más de 30 leuros que le cuesta la visita (120 mínimo al mes). Y si me hiciera caso y dejara el pan, probablemente entraría en cetosis y perdería otro medio kilo, o un kilo adicional por semana...

Se ve que si lo dice un dietista es palabra sagrada, pero si lo dices tú, no dejas de ser un magufo conspirador al que le han tomado el pelo.


----------



## sada (16 Abr 2016)

Por dios que es fin de semana un postre es inevitable y más con gente a comer. No os va a pasar nada por cocinar un poco. Si a los invitados les doy chocolate 99 alucinan por q este ya lo encontraban bastante amargo y las fresas aún no están maduras del todo


----------



## Dreke (16 Abr 2016)

Hola, llevo un año comiendo según se habla en este foro. He perdido 13 kilos, aunque ahora estoy un poco estancado. He mejorado mis niveles de colesterol (total 170, Hdl 36).
Estoy tomando estatinas y el médico no me las quiere quitar, porque dice que tengo el hdl muy bajo, y que tendría que tener el ldl por debajo de 100. Estoy pensando seriamente en cambiar de médico. 
Por otro lado un amigo me ha hablado de la berberina y su influencia en los niveles de azúcar y colesterol.
¿Qué opináis de todo esto?


----------



## zapatitos (16 Abr 2016)

Dreke dijo:


> Hola, llevo un año comiendo según se habla en este foro. He perdido 13 kilos, aunque ahora estoy un poco estancado. He mejorado mis niveles de colesterol (total 170, Hdl 36).
> Estoy tomando estatinas y el médico no me las quiere quitar, porque dice que tengo el hdl muy bajo, y que tendría que tener el ldl por debajo de 100. Estoy pensando seriamente en cambiar de médico.
> Por otro lado un amigo me ha hablado de la berberina y su influencia en los niveles de azúcar y colesterol.
> *¿Qué opináis de todo esto?*



Que le des una patada a la caja de simvatastina esa (que me imagino que será la estatina que te receten) es una locura lo que estás haciendo lo de tomarla con esos niveles de colesterol, su uso crónico está relacionado incluso con la diabetes. El médico te lo puede recetar pero que yo sepa no hay ninguna ley que te obligue a tomar algo que te receta un médico de consulta. Los médicos en la actualidad son de gatillo fácil recetándo sobre todo la Simvatastina para el colesterol y el Enalapril para la tensión (debe ser una orden de arriba) pero tu caso que te lo receten con 170 de colesterol total y con 110-120 de LDL que tendrás ya es el acabose.

Para subir el HDL, aceite de oliva, frutos secos crudos sin sal (sobre todo nueces, almendras y pipas de calabaza) frutas, verduras, copos de avena, huevos, cacao sin azúcar, arándanos, pescados grasos y ejercicio físico regular.

Saludos.


----------



## MAUSER (16 Abr 2016)

Dreke dijo:


> Hola, llevo un año comiendo según se habla en este foro. He perdido 13 kilos, aunque ahora estoy un poco estancado. He mejorado mis niveles de colesterol (total 170, Hdl 36).
> Estoy tomando estatinas y el médico no me las quiere quitar, porque dice que tengo el hdl muy bajo, y que tendría que tener el ldl por debajo de 100. Estoy pensando seriamente en cambiar de médico.
> Por otro lado un amigo me ha hablado de la berberina y su influencia en los niveles de azúcar y colesterol.
> ¿Qué opináis de todo esto?



No dices la edad, pero cambia de médico. Creo que el LDL por debajo de 100 es una locura. Hay dos tipos de moléculas LDL grandes y esponjosas (buenas) y pequeñas y compactas (son las malas). Con las estatinas para protegerte deberías tomar coencima Q10, creo que vas directo a una diabetes tipo 2. Infórmate que el colesterol tiene su función en el cuerpo y te avisa de enfermedades, si lo disminuyes dramáticamente a la larga los problemas van a ser serios.


----------



## montella (16 Abr 2016)

En esta corriente como llevais eso de hay q comer aunke no se tenga hambre como dicen otras.Puesto q habeis dicho q dudais de las kcal/diarias recomendadas y q eso depende de muchos factores...

¿Sois mas de darle al cuerpo alimento solo cuando lo pide o bien de respetar una ingesta volumen diario de kcal ?


----------



## Dreke (16 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que le des una patada a la caja de simvatastina esa (que me imagino que será la estatina que te receten) es una locura lo que estás haciendo lo de tomarla con esos niveles de colesterol, su uso crónico está relacionado incluso con la diabetes. El médico te lo puede recetar pero que yo sepa no hay ninguna ley que te obligue a tomar algo que te receta un médico de consulta. Los médicos en la actualidad son de gatillo fácil recetándo sobre todo la Simvatastina para el colesterol y el Enalapril para la tensión (debe ser una orden de arriba) pero tu caso que te lo receten con 170 de colesterol total y con 110-120 de LDL que tendrás ya es el acabose.
> 
> Para subir el HDL, aceite de oliva, frutos secos crudos sin sal (sobre todo nueces, almendras y pipas de calabaza) frutas, verduras, copos de avena, huevos, cacao sin azúcar, arándanos, pescados grasos y ejercicio físico regular.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu respuesta, es lo que yo pensaba, por eso lo he preguntado en el foro.
En la revisión anterior, tras seguir los consejos de este foro, me bajó LDL y me subió HDL, con lo que me bajaron la estatina a la mitad.
Además todo eso que me dices que haga para subir el HDL ya lo hago, pero también me ha subido el LDL, seguramente por disminuir la dosis de estatinas. 
Le he dicho al médico que quería dejar las estatinas, pero me dice que no, que tengo que tener el LDL por debajo de 100 para compensar el poco HDL que tengo (que tampoco lo veo tan bajo)
También me ha acojonado el tema de la relación entre las estatinas y las demencias y pérdida de agilidad mental.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2016 at 21:15 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> No dices la edad, pero cambia de médico. Creo que el LDL por debajo de 100 es una locura. Hay dos tipos de moléculas LDL grandes y esponjosas (buenas) y pequeñas y compactas (son las malas). Con las estatinas para protegerte deberías tomar coencima Q10, creo que vas directo a una diabetes tipo 2. Infórmate que el colesterol tiene su función en el cuerpo y te avisa de enfermedades, si lo disminuyes dramáticamente a la larga los problemas van a ser serios.



Gracias por tus consejos. Tengo 48 años.
¿Sabéis algo de la berberina?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> En esta corriente como llevais eso de hay q comer aunke no se tenga hambre como dicen otras.Puesto q habeis dicho q dudais de las kcal/diarias recomendadas y q eso depende de muchos factores...
> 
> ¿Sois mas de darle al cuerpo alimento solo cuando lo pide o bien de respetar una ingesta volumen diario de kcal ?



Comer sin hambre es del género tonto. Es una engañifa, con una alimentación real como ésta, restableces una comunicación real con tu cuerpo, cuando te pida comida come, pero ojo no mierdas, sino comida de verdad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que le des una patada a la caja de simvatastina esa (que me imagino que será la estatina que te receten) es una locura lo que estás haciendo lo de tomarla con esos niveles de colesterol, su uso crónico está relacionado incluso con la diabetes. El médico te lo puede recetar pero que yo sepa no hay ninguna ley que te obligue a tomar algo que te receta un médico de consulta. Los médicos en la actualidad son de gatillo fácil recetándo sobre todo la Simvatastina para el colesterol y el Enalapril para la tensión (debe ser una orden de arriba) pero tu caso que te lo receten con 170 de colesterol total y con 110-120 de LDL que tendrás ya es el acabose.
> 
> Para subir el HDL, aceite de oliva, frutos secos crudos sin sal (sobre todo nueces, almendras y pipas de calabaza) frutas, verduras, copos de avena, huevos, cacao sin azúcar, arándanos, pescados grasos y ejercicio físico regular.
> 
> Saludos.




YA se lo has dicho tu pero hay que reiterarlo, en ciertas cosas no hay que hacerle ningun caso a los medicos y esta es una de ellas. 

Lo de las estaninas es el mayor fraude medico del ultimo medio siglo, si por ellos fuese lo tomaria toda la poblacion. Ese nivel tan bajo te lo estan provocando las pastillitas y a poco que te informes puedes ver las consecuencias nefastas de niveles de colesterol tan bajo.

Mucha grasa buena y a tomar por culo las pastillitas, que ademas tienen ciertos efectos secundarios como mareos y falta de coordinacion, que te tienen atontao medio dia. Eso lo he visto en algunos compañeros de trabajo y algun familiar.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Abr 2016)

Dreke dijo:


> *Gracias por tu respuesta, es lo que yo pensaba, por eso lo he preguntado en el foro.
> En la revisión anterior, tras seguir los consejos de este foro, me bajó LDL y me subió HDL, con lo que me bajaron la estatina a la mitad.
> Además todo eso que me dices que haga para subir el HDL ya lo hago, pero también me ha subido el LDL, seguramente por disminuir la dosis de estatinas.
> Le he dicho al médico que quería dejar las estatinas, pero me dice que no, que tengo que tener el LDL por debajo de 100 para compensar el poco HDL que tengo (que tampoco lo veo tan bajo)
> ...



De la berberina lo que se es que es un alcaloide. Los alcaloides suelen ser drogas que utilizan las plantas como una defensa natural. Que yo sepa los beneficios que le dan no están confirmados sino que están más bien basados en la tradición china. Yo personalmente de un alcaloide que no están todavía bien investigado sus pros y contras me mantendría alejado.

Como te ha dicho Karlos Smith un nivel bajo de colesterol también puede ser muy peligroso. El colesterol es esencial para el ser humano, sin él no podrías producir hormonas como la testosterona y las tiroideas, tampoco podrías producir Vitamina D entre otro montón de cosas.

Las estatinas lo que hacen es inhibirte la producción endógena de colesterol y no son selectivas osease no mira que tipo de colesterol dejas de producir.

El colesterol total lo están bajando cada vez más, hace unos años 200 era un colesterol estupendísimo ahora es alto. Esto es por dos razones, la primera porque están alarmados por el montón de enfermedades coronarias, infartos, etc actuales y en vez de concienciar a la población de dejar de consumir totalmente productos basura (inviable actualmente porque se hunde toda la industriaa alimentaria con todos los efectos que eso acarrearía para el sistema económico) lo único que se les ocurre es bajar y bajar más el colesterol recomendado y tomar pastillitas a ver si suena la flauta aunque saben que no va a sonar.

Y la segunda razón es que las empresas farmaceúticas están hechas para ganar dinero y como ya he dicho alguna vez, un enfermo al que curas su enfermedad es cliente una sola vez en su vida, un enfermo al que vas manteniendo su enfermedad a raya es cliente tuyo durante toda su vida. Dicho claramente, probablemente están creando legiones de dependientes crónicos de ciertos productos farmacológicos por puro interés económico.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (17 Abr 2016)

Que opináis de la gente que toma omeoprazol cada día como protector gástrico


----------



## Rauxa (17 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Que opináis de la gente que toma omeoprazol cada día como protector gástrico



Pues como otros tantos medicamentos que dañan más que no curan.
Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
El omeprazol puede dañar el riñón | Salud | EL MUNDO


----------



## Dugongo (17 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Que opináis de la gente que toma omeoprazol cada día como protector gástrico



En muchos casos es un tiro en el pie.

La enorme mayoría de los problemas que causan los síntomas que supuestamente ataja, los hace peor.

Se cree erróneamente que se trata de un aumento excesivo de ácido en el estómago como causa. Pero el estómago está preparado para ser un medio jodidamente ácido, y la realidad es que el problema es que parte de ese ácido sube hacia arriba. No miran la causa, no buscan la raíz del problema. Se quedan con la solución estúpida de que si bajan un poco esa acidez (dando por supuesto que siga desbordando), los síntomas mejoran. Pero claro, te convierte en yonki de por vida. Y lo más grave: empeora muchas otras cosas, entre ellas la causa del asunto.

Por ejemplo: si la causa fuese un sobre crecimiento bacteriano intestinal (SIBO), que es bastante común y poco medico no especializado conoce, lo que pasa es que esos gases que general las bacterias de más, suben, empujan por todo el tracto digestivo. De ahí que el estómago rebose. Si bajas la acidez del estomago, que es donde deben morir achicharradas las bacterias, el SIBO será aun peor y ciclo vicioso sin fin. 

Si antes de mandar el omeprazol se molestasen en averiguar la causa de los síntomas, en lugar de convertir en enfermos crónicos a sus pacientes, solucionarían sus problemas.

Y las pruebas no son especialmente caras ni invasivas (la del SIBO y la del Helicobacter Pylori es soplar en una maquina que detecta el hidrógeno que solo las bacterias producen)


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Que opináis de la gente que toma omeoprazol cada día como protector gástrico*



Que no es un protector gástrico para poder seguir hinchándote a comida como lo utiliza normalmente la gente sino un fármaco para tratar problemas como el exceso de ácido en el estómago o lesiones en el esófago pero eso lo tiene que determinar un especialista. Después la gente sufre efectos secundarios como mareos, diarreas, naúseas matutinas, insomnio y le echan la culpa a un virus, al estress, al trabajo, al envejecimiento, a un castigo divino, a lo que sea menos a que te estás tomando un fármaco que probablemente no necesitas. Y para esos efectos secundarios vas a la farmacia o al médico de cabecera que te recete antidiarreicos, antidepresivos, somníferos, etc, te conviertes en una farmacia ambulante y seguimos para bingo.

La gente es muy inconsciente.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que no es un protector gástrico para poder seguir hinchándote a comida como lo utiliza normalmente la gente sino un fármaco para tratar problemas como el exceso de ácido en el estómago o lesiones en el esófago pero eso lo tiene que determinar un especialista. Después la gente sufre efectos secundarios como mareos, diarreas, naúseas matutinas, insomnio y le echan la culpa a un virus, al estress, al trabajo, al envejecimiento, a un castigo divino, a lo que sea menos a que te estás tomando un fármaco que probablemente no necesitas. Y para esos efectos secundarios vas a la farmacia o al médico de cabecera que te recete antidiarreicos, antidepresivos, somníferos, etc, te conviertes en una farmacia ambulante y seguimos para bingo.
> 
> La gente es muy inconsciente.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues conozco a más de uno que se los toma para salir de marcha y asegura que así puede emborracharse sin consecuencias para la salud!:ouch:


----------



## HA-250 (17 Abr 2016)

Hola a todos: Diabetes tipo 2 desde hace 15 años, operado por multiples infartos hace 12 años. 63 años y 63 Kg. desde hace más de 40 años.
Desde la jubilación hace 9 meses poco ejercicio, sólo el que hago en el huerto que tengo desde Agosto.

Os llevo leyendo desde Enero y tengo un cacao mental de cojones, no tengo prohibido ningún alimento excepto sacarina por ázucar, comidas en desayuno a las 9, almuerzo a las 12, comida a las 15, merienda a las 18,30, cena a las 22,00 y yogurt a las 23,45.

No soy comilón ni de tapeo, por suerte nunca he sido de engordar, pastillas tomo por un tubo y la verdad desde que os leo me parece que voy muy equivocado pero no lo sé en que.

En mayo tengo consulta y me mandarán análisis, ya lo comentaré aquí.

¿Podéis comentarme algo? Por favor.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Hola a todos: Diabetes tipo 2 desde hace 15 años, operado por multiples infartos hace 12 años. 63 años y 63 Kg. desde hace más de 40 años.
> Desde la jubilación hace 9 meses poco ejercicio, sólo el que hago en el huerto que tengo desde Agosto.
> 
> Os llevo leyendo desde Enero y tengo un cacao mental de cojones, no tengo prohibido ningún alimento excepto sacarina por ázucar, comidas en desayuno a las 9, almuerzo a las 12, comida a las 15, merienda a las 18,30, cena a las 22,00 y yogurt a las 23,45.
> ...




¿Tú qué tal te sientes?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Hola a todos: Diabetes tipo 2 desde hace 15 años, operado por multiples infartos hace 12 años. 63 años y 63 Kg. desde hace más de 40 años.
> Desde la jubilación hace 9 meses poco ejercicio, sólo el que hago en el huerto que tengo desde Agosto.
> 
> Os llevo leyendo desde Enero y tengo un cacao mental de cojones, no tengo prohibido ningún alimento excepto sacarina por ázucar, comidas en desayuno a las 9, almuerzo a las 12, comida a las 15, merienda a las 18,30, cena a las 22,00 y yogurt a las 23,45.
> ...



Uff vaya panorama! Según sus médicos, ¿cuál fue la causa de sus infartos? Está claro que si tuvo varios es porque tras el primero no hizo lo correcto...

---------- Post added 17-abr-2016 at 15:17 ----------

Cada vez que conozco a alguien infartado o poli infartado resulta que no me habla de colesterol sino de diabetes tipo 2... Esto nos puede dar una pista muy interesante.


----------



## sada (17 Abr 2016)

hoy ha slido en Cuatro en el telediario este chico que perdió 90 k
Un joven de Bueu pierde 90 kilos en 18 meses | Diario de pontevedra
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...venta-kilos-ano-medio/0003_201604E9P12991.htm

lo habéis visto??
lo sigo en reedes y he visto que come verduras, carne...pero poca grasa o ninguna, y luego nada de azúzar,

también tiene un hiloen forocoches
He perdido 80 kg en 1 año y medio, no pararé hasta conseguir mi objetivo (Tema Serio) - ForoCoches


----------



## HA-250 (17 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Tú qué tal te sientes?



La verdad que bastante bien, me veo con gente de mi edad y aparentemente mejor que ellos, vivo en un 7º y a veces subo por la escalera y llego sin cansancio, en el huerto hago actividad normal, si me paso lo noto al llegar a casa pero por la tarde ya estoy nuevo.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2016 at 15:43 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Uff vaya panorama! Según sus médicos, ¿cuál fue la causa de sus infartos? Está claro que si tuvo varios es porque tras el primero no hizo lo correcto...
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2016 at 15:17 ----------
> 
> Cada vez que conozco a alguien infartado o poli infartado resulta que no me habla de colesterol sino de diabetes tipo 2... Esto nos puede dar una pista muy interesante.



Según ellos el colesterol y la diabetes.

Fueron infartos desde las 17 horas hasta las 10 horas del día siguiente, a mi mujer le dijeron que sería casi imposible salir vivo de quirófano.

El colesterol lo tenía sobre 240 por entonces, ahora anda por los 160, creo, hablo de memoria.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> La verdad que bastante bien, me veo con gente de mi edad y aparentemente mejor que ellos, vivo en un 7º y a veces subo por la escalera y llego sin cansancio, en el huerto hago actividad normal, si me paso lo noto al llegar a casa pero por la tarde ya estoy nuevo.



Antes de empezar a tener problemas de corazón cómo se alimentaba? Y, si no es molestia, a qué edad tuvo el primer infarto? Con el primer infarto ya era diabético? Gracias.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Abr 2016)

Pues si tú te ves bien no hagas cambios.

Al menos eso es lo que yo haría.


----------



## HA-250 (17 Abr 2016)

Duermo sin problemas durante toda mi vida, antes 8 horas, ahora me pego unas siestas de 1 hora y cuarto y de noche 7,30 horas y me levanto para orinar sobre las 4 casi todos los días.

Desayuno: Descafeinado con leche semi con omega 3, tostada pequeña de pan de centeno con avoe y ajo.

Almuerzo: Un par de frutas de temporada, ahora casi siempre mandarinas.

Comida: De todo, verduras, legumbres, habas guisadas del huerto con un huevo escalfado en el mismo guiso, carne no mucha, pescado algo más, siempre con ensalada verde, fresas, manzana, coliflor, puerro más lo que caiga, postre casi nunca.

Merienda: Una pieza de fruta, almendras o nueces y pistachos y descafeinado con leche.

Cena: Pescado o filete de cerdo o pollo o media tortilla de dos huevos con patatas y algo de verduras.

A la hora y media, yogurt.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> *Hola a todos: Diabetes tipo 2 desde hace 15 años, operado por multiples infartos hace 12 años. 63 años y 63 Kg. desde hace más de 40 años.
> Desde la jubilación hace 9 meses poco ejercicio, sólo el que hago en el huerto que tengo desde Agosto.
> 
> Os llevo leyendo desde Enero y tengo un cacao mental de cojones, no tengo prohibido ningún alimento excepto sacarina por ázucar, comidas en desayuno a las 9, almuerzo a las 12, comida a las 15, merienda a las 18,30, cena a las 22,00 y yogurt a las 23,45.
> ...



Yo puedo aconsejar a una persona sana lo que puede hacer para intentar no llegar a tu estado pero habiendo tenido ya infartos y habiendo desarrollado diabetes la cosa se vuelve muy delicada. Detalla un poco más que comes y que pastillas tomas y a ver.

Por lo pronto te puedo decir que la sacarina puede favorecer la intolerancia a la glucosa y por tanto la diabetes. Yo la dejaría.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Hola a todos: Diabetes tipo 2 desde hace 15 años, operado por multiples infartos hace 12 años. 63 años y 63 Kg. desde hace más de 40 años.
> Desde la jubilación hace 9 meses poco ejercicio, sólo el que hago en el huerto que tengo desde Agosto.
> 
> Os llevo leyendo desde Enero y tengo un cacao mental de cojones, no tengo prohibido ningún alimento excepto sacarina por ázucar, comidas en desayuno a las 9, almuerzo a las 12, comida a las 15, merienda a las 18,30, cena a las 22,00 y yogurt a las 23,45.
> ...




El problema aqui esque cualquier cosa que le podamoa decir estara influida por la medicacion que toma, que sera bastante. El objetivo final seria dejar de tomar todo pero, es imposible saber como le puede afectar un cambio metabolico, ya que retirar segun que medicaciones puede suponer un riesgo imposible de medir.

De cualquier forma los consejos de comer lo mas natural posible puede valer para cualquier persona ( fuera procesados), y tomar mas aceite de oliva, algun aguacate y mantequilla como toda la vida siempre sera beneficioso.

El unico que puede intentar hacer cambios poco a poco es Ud, en cuanto a comer menos harinas y menos azucar, y hacerse frecuentes chequeos medicos a ver como le afecta y si mejora sobre todo el tema de la diabetes.

Claro que nos gustaria saber de su evolucion.


Pero que quede claro que aqui nadie le dice que deje la medicacion no vayamos a tener una visita de las autoridades::


----------



## HA-250 (17 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Antes de empezar a tener problemas de corazón cómo se alimentaba? Y, si no es molestia, a qué edad tuvo el primer infarto? Con el primer infarto ya era diabético? Gracias.



Me alimentaba bastante mal, por mi trabajo solía desayunar y comer en bares, 
era desde pequeño un enamorado de los dulces y chocolate, en casa comía bastante bien, mi mujer siempre andaba detrás de mi para que comiese lo más sano posible.

Si, primero fuí diabético en 2001, los infartos todos en 17 horas en junio 2004 me faltaban días para cumplir 52.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Duermo sin problemas durante toda mi vida, antes 8 horas, ahora me pego unas siestas de 1 hora y cuarto y de noche 7,30 horas y me levanto para orinar sobre las 4 casi todos los días.
> 
> Desayuno: Descafeinado con leche semi con omega 3, tostada pequeña de pan de centeno con avoe y ajo.
> 
> ...




A ver esque Ud come pero que muy bien. Lleva comiendo asi muchos años? La diabetes la lleva controlada? Toma pan en las comidas o solo ese de la mañana?

Como ya le he comenado retirar los pocos cererales y leche que toma solo Ud puede tomar esa decision, y ver si se encuentra mejor o igual. 

Lo mas interesante es que no tiene problemas de sobrepeso, eso indica que su cuerpo funciona bien con su alimentacion actual.


----------



## HA-250 (17 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo puedo aconsejar a una persona sana lo que puede hacer para intentar no llegar a tu estado pero habiendo tenido ya infartos y habiendo desarrollado diabetes la cosa se vuelve muy delicada. Detalla un poco más que comes y que pastillas tomas y a ver.
> 
> Por lo pronto te puedo decir que la sacarina puede favorecer la intolerancia a la glucosa y por tanto la diabetes. Yo la dejaría.
> 
> Saludos.



Desayuno: Descafeinado con leche semi con omega 3, tostada pequeña de pan de centeno con avoe y ajo.

Almuerzo: Un par de frutas de temporada, ahora casi siempre mandarinas.

Comida: De todo, verduras, legumbres, habas guisadas del huerto con un huevo escalfado en el mismo guiso, carne no mucha, pescado algo más, siempre con ensalada verde, fresas, manzana, coliflor, puerro más lo que caiga, postre casi nunca.

Merienda: Una pieza de fruta, almendras o nueces y pistachos y descafeinado con leche.

Cena: Pescado o filete de cerdo o pollo o media tortilla de dos huevos con patatas y algo de verduras.

A la hora y media, yogurt.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2016 at 16:15 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver esque Ud come pero que muy bien. Lleva comiendo asi muchos años? La diabetes la lleva controlada? Toma pan en las comidas o solo ese de la mañana?
> 
> Como ya le he comenado retirar los pocos cererales y leche que toma solo Ud puede tomar esa decision, y ver si se encuentra mejor o igual.
> 
> Lo mas interesante es que no tiene problemas de sobrepeso, eso indica que su cuerpo funciona bien con su alimentacion actual.



Si, llevo comiendo así desde que surgió la diabetes, cereales casi nada, alguna vez unos spagettis, desde que llegaron los Mc Donals y tele pizza creo que estuve un par de veces en los 80, no me gustaron nada, mis hijos tampoco van y apenas han ido.

Pan sólo en el desayuno con mucho ajo y mucho aceite de oliva virgen.

Mi gran problema fué que comía muchos dulces aunque no industriales y toneladas de chocolate.

He probado la stevia en todas sus formas pero su sabor me repele, no puedo con ella.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Abr 2016)

Yo creo que con cambiar la miel por la sacarina (veneno puro) sería suficiente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Me alimentaba bastante mal, por mi trabajo solía desayunar y comer en bares,
> era desde pequeño un enamorado de los dulces y chocolate, en casa comía bastante bien, mi mujer siempre andaba detrás de mi para que comiese lo más sano posible.
> 
> Si, primero fuí diabético en 2001, los infartos todos en 17 horas en junio 2004 me faltaban días para cumplir 52.



Es decir ya era diabético 2 por culpa de una mala alimentación basado en azúcares y harinas y procesdos y seguramente aceites reutilizados en bares... ¿El colesterol lo tenía alto antes de los infartos? gracias por contarnos su historia... es muy instructiva.


----------



## HA-250 (17 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El problema aqui esque cualquier cosa que le podamoa decir estara influida por la medicacion que toma, que sera bastante. El objetivo final seria dejar de tomar todo pero, es imposible saber como le puede afectar un cambio metabolico, ya que retirar segun que medicaciones puede suponer un riesgo imposible de medir.
> 
> De cualquier forma los consejos de comer lo mas natural posible puede valer para cualquier persona ( fuera procesados), y tomar mas aceite de oliva, algun aguacate y mantequilla como toda la vida siempre sera beneficioso.
> 
> ...



Aceite bastante, aguacates casi a diario incluso en la ensalada, procesados se podría decir que nada.

Las autoridades las dejamos en sus cuarteles, jeje.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2016 at 16:28 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es decir ya era diabético 2 por culpa de una mala alimentación basado en azúcares y harinas y procesdos y seguramente aceites reutilizados en bares... ¿El colesterol lo tenía alto antes de los infartos? gracias por contarnos su historia... es muy instructiva.



Si, creo que es así.

El colesterol estaba por los 240 más o menos.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2016 at 16:31 ----------

Aunque los médicos dijeron que los infartos eran a causa de la diabetes y el colesterol yo creo que lo que más influyó fué un estrés laboral de mil diablos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Aceite bastante, aguacates casi a diario incluso en la ensalada, procesados se podría decir que nada.
> 
> Las autoridades las dejamos en sus cuarteles, jeje.
> 
> ...



Es de libro lo que le pasó, este artículo de un cirujano cardiovascular arrepentido le puede dar la clave de todo sin que nosotros demos consejos sin ser médicos:

Cirujano cardiovascular admite que se equivocaba acerca de la dieta baja en grasas y los problemas de corazón ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo


----------



## HA-250 (17 Abr 2016)

Mi hijo es coordinador de un gimnasio y nutricionista, la novia también nutricionista y monitora, me dicen que les llaman locos por recomendar la no ingesta de azucares procesados y disminuir el trigo al mínimo, pone mi caso como ejemplo, pues bien, colegas suyos les dicen que están equivocados y el les presenta las tablas de sus alumnos con resultados satisfactorios y aún asi no reconocen los valores de este tipo de alimentación.

Ha mandado al carajo a los más intolerantes.

Esta alimentación es fruto de mi mujer desde hace 15 años.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> *Desayuno: Descafeinado con leche semi con omega 3, tostada pequeña de pan de centeno con avoe y ajo.
> 
> Almuerzo: Un par de frutas de temporada, ahora casi siempre mandarinas.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo bastante bien. Es que siendo diabético y padeciendo del corazón es practicamente imposible aconsejarte. Por ponerte un ejemplo la canela puede ayudar a controlar la diabetes pero es un estimulante cardíaco así que para alguien como tú puede ser perjudicial si te pasas.

Lo único que me atrevo es que dejes la sacarina, que los spaguettis pases de comerlos a veces a comerlos nunca (no vienen bien ni para la diabetes ni para el corazón) y que la leche la tomes normal sin enriquecer en Omega 3 y en su lugar tomes en el desayuno semillas de calabaza (crudas sin sal), además de antioxidantes, ayudan al bombeo del corazón y pueden ayudar a prevenir la diabetes aunque en esto último ya van a llegar tarde pero que se le va a hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (17 Abr 2016)

Los diabéticos no tendrían que consumir nada de fruta y sí frutos secos. La leche no tendría ni que olerla, y mal que mal la entera o nata líquida... Y los yogures, SOLO naturales (mejor griegos) y sin azúcar, nada de yogur de frutas y sabores. Estos 3 alimentos pueden producir picos fuertes de glucemia e insulina, y no tendrían que consumirlos...

Tampoco entiendo la necesidad de las 5 comidas con hidratos en todas ellas. Si no le metieran hidratos en las comidas, no tendría bajones de azúcar, y no tendría que comer las 5 veces...


----------



## Visa.Cash (17 Abr 2016)

Me gustaría saber por qué desaconsejáis la leche desnatada, si solo tiene un índice glucémico de 30 (considerado bajo).

La tabla | Indices Glucémicos


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2016)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Me gustaría saber por qué desaconsejáis la leche desnatada, si solo tiene un índice glucémico de 30 (considerado bajo).
> 
> La tabla | Indices Glucémicos



Básicammente porque la grasa baja el índice glucémico de la comida y amortigua las subidas repentinas de glucosa en sangre tras una comida, con lo que se evitan los picos de insulina que causan que se acumule grasa en nuestra barriga y que se disparen los niveles en sangre, algo a evitar si eres diabético.


----------



## Visa.Cash (17 Abr 2016)

Pero si con un índice glucémico de 30 ni se dispara la insulina ni hostias en vinagre, qué me estás contando. ¿Habéis leído algún libro de Montignac? Ese sí que sabe.


----------



## sada (17 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Básicammente porque la grasa baja el índice glucémico de la comida y amortigua las subidas repentinas de glucosa en sangre tras una comida, con lo que se evitan los picos de insulina que causan que se acumule grasa en nuestra barriga y que se disparen los niveles en sangre, algo a evitar si eres diabético.



Parece contradictorio... Siempre pensé que la leche desnatada era lo mejor para adelgazar .... En fin


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Abr 2016)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Me gustaría saber por qué desaconsejáis la leche desnatada, si solo tiene un índice glucémico de 30 (considerado bajo).
> 
> La tabla | Indices Glucémicos



Porque le quitan lo unico bueno de verdad de la leche que es la grasa. Pero como ya han dicho tanto una como otra son muy insulemicas.

La caseína tiene una estimulación indirecta sobre la insulina y no un impacto inmediato, es decir, puede aumentar la producción del IGF-1, una vez que se inicie el anabolismo proteíco muscular, los IG altos se refieren a la subida inmediata de la insulina tras su ingestión como es la lactosa (galactosa y glucosa).

Al convertir la leche en queso u otros derivados lacteos la mayor parte de la lactosa se fermenta quedando en su mayor parte proteinas y grasas.. En varios estudios se ha demostrado que la respuesta insulinica de los quesos y derivados lacteos es menor que el de la leche, lo que implica directamente a la lactosa con la elevacion de la insulina. Por eso Atkins permite el queso en su dieta, pero no la lehe que esta totalmente prohibida.

Pd. No es que sea Atkins santo de mi devocion pero estos temas toman todos las mismas referencias.


----------



## HA-250 (17 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo lo veo bastante bien. Es que siendo diabético y padeciendo del corazón es practicamente imposible aconsejarte. Por ponerte un ejemplo la canela puede ayudar a controlar la diabetes pero es un estimulante cardíaco así que para alguien como tú puede ser perjudicial si te pasas.
> 
> Lo único que me atrevo es que dejes la sacarina, que los spaguettis pases de comerlos a veces a comerlos nunca (no vienen bien ni para la diabetes ni para el corazón) y que la leche la tomes normal sin enriquecer en Omega 3 y en su lugar tomes en el desayuno semillas de calabaza (crudas sin sal), además de antioxidantes, ayudan al bombeo del corazón y pueden ayudar a prevenir la diabetes aunque en esto último ya van a llegar tarde pero que se le va a hacer.
> 
> Saludos.



Se me olvidó poner que echo cuatro golpes de canela en el café y dos en el yogurt, voy a sembrar calabazas y así tener pipas, aparte de utilizarlas en guisos y cremas.


----------



## Zoidberg (17 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Parece contradictorio... Siempre pensé que la leche desnatada era lo mejor para adelgazar .... En fin



A estas alturas del hilo ya deberías tener claro que la grasa no engorda, o eso creemos los que escribimos aquí.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> *Se me olvidó poner que echo cuatro golpes de canela en el café y dos en el yogurt, voy a sembrar calabazas y así tener pipas, aparte de utilizarlas en guisos y cremas.*



Canela tomo una cucharadita de las de café más o menos, más no es recomendable incluso para una persona sana. Y pipas de calabaza unos 15-20 gr diarios.

Saludos.


----------



## HA-250 (17 Abr 2016)

Se que esto es irreversible, no se si viviré más o menos años aunque mi intención es durar unos cien años más, je, pero los que me queden vivirlos lo más sano posible de ahí el huerto, el me mantiene activo e ilusionado, era un sueño desde hace bastantes años pero debido a mi trabajo de estar unos dos años siempre en lugares distintos de España nunca lo pude hacer.

Ahora comemos verduras y hortalizas de verdad y abastecemos a varios familiares, espero ampliarlo y hacer feliz a más gente.

Estas cosas pueden congelarse y tener cuando pase la temporada.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2016)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> *Pero si con un índice glucémico de 30 ni se dispara la insulina ni hostias en vinagre, qué me estás contando. ¿Habéis leído algún libro de Montignac? Ese sí que sabe.*



Cuando sacaron lo del IG se creyeron que era la panacea para todos los males. Servir sirve pero está sobrevalorado porque también cuenta la grasa, la fibra, el agua que consumas y otros factores menos importantes pero todo suma.

La leche desnatada podrá tener el IG que quiera pero sin grasa y con 52 gr de azúcares por litro va como un disparo, te lo puedo asegurar que he sido un gran consumidor de leche desnatada en polvo antes y después de los entrenos y se bien como se reacciona ante ella. Y no se dispara más gracias a la caseina que lleva que es de asimilación lenta sino ya no sería como un disparo sino como un cohete.

Si te fijas solo en el IG de los alimentos vas por mal camino pero bueno allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## inteño (17 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Cuando sacaron lo del IG se creyeron que era la panacea para todos los males. Servir sirve pero está sobrevalorado porque *también cuenta la grasa, la fibra, el agua que consumas y otros factores* menos importantes pero todo suma...



¿Puedes abundar sobre esto? ¿Hay alguna conclusión generalista digna de conocerse?


----------



## Varelse (17 Abr 2016)

Me gustaría saber qué leche de coco tomáis y cómo la conserváis, porque a mí no me salen las cuentas. 

Se supone que la lata de leche de coco dura tres días abierta. Eso son dos latas por semana, y la consiguiente cantidad de leche de coco que se toma, que no es malo pero es un sabor que imagino que a la larga en todas las comidas es fácilmente aborrecible.

Entonces, ¿hay otra forma de comprar leche de coco que no sea en lata y dure más (ergo salga más rentable? ¿o alguien sabe si eso de que dura tres días es mentira y se puede estirar algo más? Hago cuentas al mes y es un agujero importante.


----------



## Jorkomboi (17 Abr 2016)

Varelse dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué leche de coco tomáis y cómo la conserváis, porque a mí no me salen las cuentas.
> 
> Se supone que la lata de leche de coco dura tres días abierta. Eso son dos latas por semana, y la consiguiente cantidad de leche de coco que se toma, que no es malo pero es un sabor que imagino que a la larga en todas las comidas es fácilmente aborrecible.
> 
> Entonces, ¿hay otra forma de comprar leche de coco que no sea en lata y dure más (ergo salga más rentable? ¿o alguien sabe si eso de que dura tres días es mentira y se puede estirar algo más? Hago cuentas al mes y es un agujero importante.



La leche de coco la puedes repartir en porciones y congelarla. En cubitos por ejemplo y en mini-tapers.


----------



## Teselia (18 Abr 2016)

A mí me dura muchísimo abierta, sólo tomo cortados, nunca lleno tazas (creo que sería incapaz de beberme tal cantidad, puaj). Y no se me ha puesto mala la verdad... Es cara pero si la dosificas bien... Me sale más barata que mi antigua amiga la soja, que de esa sí bebía tanques.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2016)

Varelse dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué leche de coco tomáis y cómo la conserváis, porque a mí no me salen las cuentas.
> 
> Se supone que la lata de leche de coco dura tres días abierta. Eso son dos latas por semana, y la consiguiente cantidad de leche de coco que se toma, que no es malo pero es un sabor que imagino que a la larga en todas las comidas es fácilmente aborrecible.
> 
> Entonces, ¿hay otra forma de comprar leche de coco que no sea en lata y dure más (ergo salga más rentable? ¿o alguien sabe si eso de que dura tres días es mentira y se puede estirar algo más? Hago cuentas al mes y es un agujero importante.



yo no tengo mucha experiencia aun...llevo una semana.
el primer día tomé de lata Leche de Coco - N. America que se me hizo fuerte
luego compré la de brick ecomil que hay en carrefour
Leche de coco sin azúcar, sin gluten y sin lactosa EcoMil 1 L por 2,95*
y aún me dura.Tomo media taza.
La otra aún la tengo en la nevera en un bote de cristal cerrado. a ver para que la uso...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Abr 2016)

Varelse dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué leche de coco tomáis y cómo la conserváis, porque a mí no me salen las cuentas.
> 
> Se supone que la lata de leche de coco dura tres días abierta. Eso son dos latas por semana, y la consiguiente cantidad de leche de coco que se toma, que no es malo pero es un sabor que imagino que a la larga en todas las comidas es fácilmente aborrecible.
> 
> Entonces, ¿hay otra forma de comprar leche de coco que no sea en lata y dure más (ergo salga más rentable? ¿o alguien sabe si eso de que dura tres días es mentira y se puede estirar algo más? Hago cuentas al mes y es un agujero importante.



Yo tomo agua de coco. Está buena.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2016)

por lo que deduzco este tipo de alimentación sería el que llaman LCHF (Low Carb, High Fat) Bajo en Carbohidratos, Alto en Grasas
que opináis de esto?
http://www.dietdoctor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/LCHF-para-principiantes1.pdf


----------



## zapatitos (18 Abr 2016)

inteño dijo:


> *¿Puedes abundar sobre esto? ¿Hay alguna conclusión generalista digna de conocerse?*



Los seguidores del IG son demasiado simplistas, IG alto malo IG medio-bajo bueno y no es necesariamente así. La respuesta insulínica puede variar mezclando los carbohidratos con grasa, fibra, agua o con otros carbohidratos, tomándolos crudos, cociéndolos mucho o poco, si los tomas antes durante o después del ejercicio o si te tumbas inmediatamente en el sofá. Hay tantas variantes que en la práctica el IG tiene poco valor por si mismo. 

Se inventó lo de la Carga Glucémica que sin ser tampoco la panacea es bastante más práctico que el IG, hay mucha información en Internet sobre ella y como calcularla.

Saludos.


----------



## Tesi (18 Abr 2016)

El café con nata para desayunar en vez de el café con mantequilla sería aceptable?

Lo digo para no ensuciar tanto de buena mañana, o para poder prepararme el café en el trabajo directamente.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> El café con nata para desayunar en vez de el café con mantequilla sería aceptable?
> 
> Lo digo para no ensuciar tanto de buena mañana, o para poder prepararme el café en el trabajo directamente.



Mujeres...

La cuestión es buscar problemas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> El café con nata para desayunar en vez de el café con mantequilla sería aceptable?
> 
> Lo digo para no ensuciar tanto de buena mañana, o para poder prepararme el café en el trabajo directamente.



Vamos a ver, que tampoco es tan difícil. La nata y la mantequilla son esencialmente lo mismo, esto es, la grasa de la leche. 

Aquí lo que tienes que tener claro es *por qué* hay que aumentar la ingesta de grasas y lo que ello implica, que veo que mucha gente postea y no parece entender el _quid_ de la cuestión ::


----------



## Tesi (18 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Mujeres...
> 
> La cuestión es buscar problemas.



Qué problema he buscado? Qué tiene que ver el género masculino o el femenino con eso?

Al señor adenocromo: por eso precisamente pregunto, porque me sorprende que precisamente siendo esencialmente lo mismo en todas partes encuentre café con mantequilla y sin embargo apenas se hable del café con nata cunado es mucho más fácil de emulsionar...

Además parece que tampoco os quedáis con los nicks, que es la primera duda que os pregunto yo y no veas que respuestas recibo.

Os seguiré leyendo con atención, pues el tema me interesa, pero a partir de aquí me callo que los machitos se ofenden.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Qué problema he buscado? Qué tiene que ver el género masculino o el femenino con eso?
> 
> Al señor adenocromo: por eso precisamente pregunto, porque me sorprende que precisamente siendo esencialmente lo mismo en todas partes encuentre café con mantequilla y sin embargo apenas se hable del café con nata cunado es mucho más fácil de emulsionar...
> 
> ...



ni caso....
Tesi ..echa un vistazo
Dieta Low-Carb e Paleolítica: O café que mata a fome
esta semana voya terminar la leche de coco; pero para la siguiente voy a probar esto; café con nata.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2016 at 14:41 ----------

y como hay artículos para todas las opiniones....pues café con mantequilla que no es tan bueno dicen aquí

3 Reasons Why Bulletproof Coffee is a Bad Idea

---------- Post added 18-abr-2016 at 14:54 ----------

receta de pan:
Dieta Low-Carb e Paleolítica


----------



## zapatitos (18 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> *Qué problema he buscado? Qué tiene que ver el género masculino o el femenino con eso?
> 
> Al señor adenocromo: por eso precisamente pregunto, porque me sorprende que precisamente siendo esencialmente lo mismo en todas partes encuentre café con mantequilla y sin embargo apenas se hable del café con nata cunado es mucho más fácil de emulsionar...
> 
> ...



A un hombre cuando se pone a la tarea le dices que se tiene que comer una viga de hierro a mordiscos y lo hace sin rechistar, las mujeres sois más de darle vueltas y sacarle punta a todo, en mi experiencia personal. Esto está claro que es generalizando, después hay de todo en todos sitios.

Tampoco seas tan susceptible que da para otra generalización, a un hombre le puedes decir cualquier chorrada que te contesta con otra más gorda y tan amigos, las mujeres os rasgais las vestiduras enseguida por cualquier chorrada 

Saludos.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A un hombre cuando se pone a la tarea *le dices que se tiene que comer una viga de hierro a mordiscos y lo hace sin rechistar, *las mujeres sois más de darle vueltas y sacarle punta a todo, en mi experiencia personal. Esto está claro que es generalizando, después hay de todo en todos sitios.
> 
> Tampoco seas tan susceptible que da para otra generalización, a un hombre le puedes decir cualquier chorrada que te contesta con otra más gorda y tan amigos, las mujeres os rasgais las vestiduras enseguida por cualquier chorrada
> 
> Saludos.



:::::::: no paro de reirme en la oficina


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> por lo que deduzco este tipo de alimentación sería el que llaman LCHF (Low Carb, High Fat) Bajo en Carbohidratos, Alto en Grasas
> que opináis de esto?
> http://www.dietdoctor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/LCHF-para-principiantes1.pdf



Eso en mi opinion es una dieta cetogenica y difiere fundamentalmente en un detalle importante sobre lo que aqui comentamos.

A saber, aqui no se limitan ninguno de los macros ni por arriba no por abajo. Solo se quitan totalmente de la dieta azucares y harinas, y en general los procesados que por cojones van a contenerlos en mayor o menor medida.

Hay suficientes fuentes de carbohidratos en productos naturales para no tener que depender de los refinados. Esa dieta limita muchisimos alimentos naturales que en principio no son necesarios limitar.

Las patatas y la fruta son las unicas que en un proceso de adelgazamiento, al contener mucho almidon y fructosa, es logico limitarlas. El resto de tuberculos en ningun caso. Y patatas y fruta (includo arroz) en una dieta normal una vez en peso correcto, son productos a incluir como uno mas.

Esas dietas solo tienen sentido cuando hay sobrepesos muy extremos. A la larga y una vez controlada la obesidad no vas a tener ningun problema con los hidratos saludables.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2016)

que opináis sobre algo que está muy de moda..el Cheat Meal???
una comida a la semana trampa..donde se supone que puedes comer lo que sea


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Qué problema he buscado? Qué tiene que ver el género masculino o el femenino con eso?
> 
> Al señor adenocromo: por eso precisamente pregunto, porque me sorprende que precisamente siendo esencialmente lo mismo en todas partes encuentre café con mantequilla y sin embargo apenas se hable del café con nata cunado es mucho más fácil de emulsionar...
> 
> ...



No mujer, tu pregunta lo que quieras que para eso esta este hilo, esto no es el atico. Algunos llevan el ardor guerrero demasiado lejos. Hace falta un poco de tiempo para hacerse una idea precisa de los componentes de los distintos alimentos. Cuando llevas varios años se dan cosas por supuestas que no lo son tanto.

Ademas tengo una sana curiosidad en ver el efecto en las mujeres. En mi familia se apunto al carro casi todo el mundo y los efectos han sido buenos en general pero dispares:
- Mi hermano y yo perdimos mas de 15 kilos sin dificultad. Los dos tios grandes y nos sobraban. Pasabamos de 100 k, con lo cual en proporcion era logico perderlos. Tambien es cierto que ambos muchos meses con disciplina requerida, salvo alguna cerveza algun finde.
- Mi hermana le sobrarian unos 10-12 y perdio 7 k, pero se le noto muchisimo en cuanto a grasa localizada. Se deshincho una barbaridad.
- Mi cuñada no le sobraba tanto pero perdio unos cinco. Adicta a los dulces, cuando volvio a los malos habitos (ocasionales) ha mantenido peso. Tambien es verdad que a diario come casi lo mismo que mi hermano. Se mete algun dulce los fines de semana.
- Mi madre 70 años, 1,65 y pesa 68 k, dice que no ha perdido un gramo, pero para su edad no se que menos quiere pesar. Y tampoco lo hace estricto.
- Mi padre ni puto caso, en realidad solo ha dejado el pan, pero desde que se jubilo iba cogiendo peso, y ahora no adelgaza pero tampoco engorda. Le sobraran 7-8 kilos.

Tengo la duda siempre de como el metabolismo de la mujer se adapta haciendo correctamente este tipo de alimentacion.

Por mi parte valoro la informacion que nos podais dar.


----------



## Pichorrica (18 Abr 2016)

Ayer tuve un triatlon distancia olímpica, y he de decir que por el tema de la alimentación me fue de puta madre. No comi nada en toda la prueba, solo eche un gel en el bidón del agua por el tema de las sales. 

Veía a todos los que participaban cargados de geles, barritas, y mierdas varias. Y desayuno y cena del día anterior todos comiendo pasta y pan a saco.

Mi cena fue pescado con mucha verdura y AOVE con frutos secos y fruta.
El desayuno, lacón con muchas nueces, queso y un cafe.

PD: También remarcar que ha sido el mejor triatlon que he echo hasta la fecha.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> *que opináis sobre algo que está muy de moda..el Cheat Meal???
> una comida a la semana trampa..donde se supone que puedes comer lo que sea*



Yo lo hago pero no significa que me atraque a churros y magdalenas un día a la semana sino que es la paella del domingo que es sagrada, una tortilla de patatas de vez en cuando, alguna vez patatas fritas, cosillas así. Con dulces no lo hago porque como no siento ya la necesidad de comerlos ni la ansiedad para que hacerlo y además que igual me sientan hasta mal.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> que opináis sobre algo que está muy de moda..el Cheat Meal???
> una comida a la semana trampa..donde se supone que puedes comer lo que sea



Pues una patada en los huevos a la semana no lo veo conveniente. )

Hablando en serio. Con el azucar sobre todo eso no se puede hacer al principio porque pierdes mucho de lo conseguido, y el efecto de desintoxicacion de la adiccion no te lo quitas.

Y una vez desintoxicado ya lo contareis, pero yo es tomar algo dulce ocasional, pasados meses sin probarlo, y lo de la patada en los huevos no es una broma. Me sienta fatal.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Qué problema he buscado? Qué tiene que ver el género masculino o el femenino con eso?
> 
> Al señor adenocromo: por eso precisamente pregunto, porque me sorprende que precisamente siendo esencialmente lo mismo en todas partes encuentre café con mantequilla y sin embargo apenas se hable del café con nata cunado es mucho más fácil de emulsionar...
> 
> ...



Tesi por si te sirve..rescatado del otro hilo:
receta posteada por SofoR
*Magdalenas de almendra y cacao*
125 gr de almendra molida o harina de almendra
3 huevos L
Un chorro de miel, al gusto
Cacao en polvo sin azucar, un par de cucharadas
Medio sobre de levadura
Un trocito de chocolate puro sin azúcar

Calentar horno a 160°
Batir huevos
Añadir todos los demás ingredientes menos el chocolate y batir bien
Rellenar los moldes de magdalenas, hasta 3/4 partes está bien puesto que no sube demasiado
Picar el trocito de chocolate y echarlo sobre la masa en cada molde
Hornear por arriba y abajo unos 15 minutos, o hasta que al pincharlos con un palito éste salga limpio
Desmoldar y dejar enfriar sobre una rejilla

y posteado por Karlos Smith la receta del desayuno..
*Media taza de agua caliente, dos cucharadas de cacao puro, una de cafe soluble bueno, una de miel (canela opcional).*

para algunos será todo muy evidente pero los que estamos empezando...


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo lo hago pero no significa que me atraque a churros y magdalenas un día a la semana sino que es la paella del domingo que es sagrada, una tortilla de patatas de vez en cuando, alguna vez patatas fritas, cosillas así. Con dulces no lo hago porque como no siento ya la necesidad de comerlos ni la ansiedad para que hacerlo y además que igual me sientan hasta mal.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues lo que hacemos todos. Lo de la barra libre no incluye los pasteles. Arroz y patatas en una dieta equilibrada puede ocupar su sitio con moderacion.

Nuestra conforera se supone que si habla de atracarse a torrijas, y ya se dara cuenta que no sabe tan bien ni sienta tan bien pasado un tiempo.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Pues una patada en los huevos a la semana no lo veo conveniente. )
> 
> Hablando en serio. Con el azucar sobre todo eso no se puede hacer al principio porque pierdes mucho de lo conseguido, y el efecto de desintoxicacion de la adiccion no te lo quitas.
> 
> Y una vez desintoxicado ya lo contareis, pero yo es tomar algo dulce ocasional, pasados meses sin probarlo, y lo de la patada en los huevos no es una broma. Me sienta fatal.*



A mí igual, la última vez que los probé fué el cumpleaños de una amiga de mi parienta que de tanto insistir me comí un par de pepitos pequeños de chocolate. Cuando llegué a mi casa me entraron naúseas y vómitos y por la noche dormí fatal porque me dolía la cabeza. Nunca más me insistan o no.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues lo que hacemos todos. Lo de la barra libre no incluye los pasteles. Arroz y patatas en una dieta equilibrada puede ocupar su sitio con moderacion.
> 
> Nuestra conforera se supone que si habla de atracarse a torrijas, y ya se dara cuenta que no sabe tan bien ni sienta tan bien pasado un tiempo.



no me hables de las torrijas por Dios ::::::

---------- Post added 18-abr-2016 at 17:13 ----------

ayer:
desayuno: café con leche de coco y un trozo de bizcocho de almendra y cacao 0
comida: costilla asada con miel y mostaza, espaguetis de calabacín con pesto casero
merienda: anacardos tostados y salados
cena: centollo
hoy: desayuno: café con leche de coco 
a media mañana cafe con leche y 2 minitapas. tortilla y pan con queso
comida: pimientos asados y lacón asado...con su piel crujiente y su grasita. delicioso
Cena: edito al final cené tapa de alias con un agua sin pan obvio y la costilla que sobró de ayer un tomate aliñado y un chorizo picante de esos de pueblo. 

---------- Post added 18-abr-2016 at 17:34 ----------

*Espaguetis de calabacín a la carbonara*
calabacín, 1 diente de ajo, panceta, nata, queso parmesano
Lascas de queso parmesano para decorar, pimienta, Orégano
Hacer los espaguetis de calabacín, ( yo compré un cachivache x 4€ en ebay) es tipo afilalápices.
saltear ajo, la panceta, añadir nata nata, el queso y el orégano,(hay quien el pone huevo también)
servir y decorar con lascas de queso parmesano pimienta y orégano


----------



## zapatitos (18 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> *no me hables de las torrijas por Dios ::::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-abr-2016 at 17:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues con las torrijas no puedes hacer comida trampa porque la cadena ya está más que vista y comprobada: primero harás comida trampa de torrijas, después día trampa de torrijas, luego viene una semana trampa con torrijas, más tarde el mes trampa de torrijas, un año trampa de torrijas y al final toda tu vida una trampa llena de torrijas.

Cheat Meal de torrijas no porque te vuelves a perder :no:

Saludos.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues con las torrijas no puedes hacer comida trampa porque la cadena ya está más que vista y comprobada: primero harás comida trampa de torrijas, después día trampa de torrijas, luego viene una semana trampa con torrijas, más tarde el mes trampa de torrijas, un año trampa de torrijas y al final toda tu vida una trampa llena de torrijas.
> 
> Cheat Meal de torrijas no porque te vuelves a perder :no:
> 
> Saludos.



soy débil .. lo reconozco por lo que no tengo intención de hacer comida trampa por el momento, salvo que tenga que comer en casa de alguien.

lo que peor llevaba es el desayuno; no sabía desayunar sin leche...y tostadas de pan integral y jamón..pero con la leche de coco y el bizcocho pues he avanzado. 
Lo demás lo llevo bien..si es verdad que después de comer sobre todo el fin de semana necesitas la chuminada de turno pero lo he solventado con pipas, y un tocino de aldea ..unos tacos y de vez en cuando uno.

como que me he desinflado, pero peso casi lo mismo. tampoco es que tenga que bajar gran cosa, me muevo en 64/65 k


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> soy débil .. lo reconozco por lo que no tengo intención de hacer comida trampa por el momento, salvo que tenga que comer en casa de alguien.
> 
> lo que peor llevaba es el desayuno; no sabía desayunar sin leche...y tostadas de pan integral y jamón..pero con la leche de coco y el bizcocho pues he avanzado.
> Lo demás lo llevo bien..si es verdad que después de comer sobre todo el fin de semana necesitas la chuminada de turno pero lo he solventado con pipas, y un tocino de aldea ..unos tacos y de vez en cuando uno.
> ...




Pues genial si vas teniendo buenas sensaciones sobre todo lo de la deshinflamacion se nota enseguida.

Lo unico que no nos vas a valer como test de destocinamiento femenino::

Si mides mas o menos 1,65 poco vas a perder. ES hasta posible que perdiendo una talla de pantalon, al año peses un par de kilos mas. En esta dieta se cambia la composicion de musculo y grasa corporal y se puede dar esa paradoja. Para gente muy delgada, en teoria, se puede ganar peso, sobre todo en hombres por ganancia de musculatura.

Ud si esta casi en peso es un enigma. A ver si aguanta lo suficiente como para iluminarnos con sus progresos. Cuando lleve un mes (sin torrijas: es el primer dato interesante.

Evidentemente aqui se confia en que la mejora de salud y energia es visible y eso es lo importante.


----------



## HA-250 (18 Abr 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Los diabéticos no tendrían que consumir nada de fruta y sí frutos secos. La leche no tendría ni que olerla, y mal que mal la entera o nata líquida... Y los yogures, SOLO naturales (mejor griegos) y sin azúcar, nada de yogur de frutas y sabores. Estos 3 alimentos pueden producir picos fuertes de glucemia e insulina, y no tendrían que consumirlos...
> 
> Tampoco entiendo la necesidad de las 5 comidas con hidratos en todas ellas. Si no le metieran hidratos en las comidas, no tendría bajones de azúcar, y no tendría que comer las 5 veces...



No estoy muy puesto en esto pero no veo yo tanto hidratos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (18 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> No estoy muy puesto en esto pero no veo yo tanto hidratos.



Comes hidratos, pico de glicemia, bajón de glicemia y necesitas volver a comer con más hidratos. Y suma y sigue. Si comieras sin hidratos rompes el círculo. En vez de aconsejaros dietas más adecuadas, dieta con hidratos y medicación. Las farmas deben estar muy muy contentas.

Mi pareja tiene resistencia a la insulina, que se considera como pre-diabetes, y se ha "curado" con un enfoque ceto, aconsejado por su endocrina. Exactamente le dijo que "los hidratos eran veneno para ella", pues imagínate para alguien que está peor...


----------



## Teselia (18 Abr 2016)

Yo hoy llevo todo el día atormentada con unas malditas napolitanas de chocolate que vi en la cocina nada más levantarme. Esta tarde tuve que hacerme un bizcocho de esos de microondas (huevo, harina de almendra, miel, cacao puro) porque no aguantaba más el deseo de tomar algo esponjoso y medio goloso  sigo adicta, maldición. Por lo menos lo reconozco e intento escabullirme de mí misma. Ya estoy metida en la cama con tal de no acercarme a la cocina. Queda una napolitana. Que se la coman ya!!!


----------



## Qui (18 Abr 2016)

Yo después de comer tomo uno o dos cafés que procuro cortar con nata en lugar de leche. La leche de coco no me ha agradado demasiado pero no está mal. Para desayunar café con mantequilla y miel es lo que más me gusta.


----------



## Muad'dib (18 Abr 2016)

Otro que se ha pasado al tema... después de dedicar unas cuantas horas a la lectura de este hilo y relacionados.

Decir que no me he quitado del todo los cereales, al azucar sí (salvo algún descuido puntual como todo el mundo, y las veces que pueda ingerirla de manera inadvertida). Fuera también la leche de soja, no se por qué me convencí de que era sana. Ahora desayuno te, o café a "palo seco" acompañados con miel y una cucharada pequeña de cacao puro. Parece que te tomas una taza de chapapote pero me sabe bien. Curiosamente ahora las veces que me tomo un café con leche me sabe raro. Habrá que probar la leche de coco o la de arroz.

Por las mañanas todavía cae una tostada pequeña de pan de centeno con aceite (y mermelada casera de ciruela, sin azucar, tengo un par de ciruelos en el pueblo). Llevo con este cambio de hábitos alimenticios desde mediados de febrero más o menos. He perdido un par de kilos, de 67 a 65 (tampoco tenía sobre peso, un poco la típica tripilla), me siento menos hinchado y sobre todo, para mí el efecto más beneficioso, ha desaparecido la sensación de fatiga y sopor que me acompañaba con frecuencia después de comer (y a veces durante todo el día cuando literalmente me ponía "morado" de cereales). 

Ahora a las 3 o 4 de la tarde estoy dando botes, antes siempre andaba medio adormilado. Supongo que era efecto del gluten, o el chute de glucosa, o puede que las dos cosas.

Como reflexión: comentando la jugada entre familiares y amigos, buscando hacer algo de proselitismo, he encontrado no pocas reacciones en contra, con "dulces" contestaciones a la defensiva o más irónicas que de costumbre.

Un saludo y gracias por los consejos, de los que te cambian la vida, literalmente.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo hoy llevo todo el día atormentada con unas malditas napolitanas de chocolate que vi en la cocina nada más levantarme. Esta tarde tuve que hacerme un bizcocho de esos de microondas (huevo, harina de almendra, miel, cacao puro) porque no aguantaba más el deseo de tomar algo esponjoso y medio goloso  sigo adicta, maldición. Por lo menos lo reconozco e intento escabullirme de mí misma. Ya estoy metida en la cama con tal de no acercarme a la cocina. Queda una napolitana. Que se la coman ya!!!



Como te entiendo......


----------



## Varelse (18 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues genial si vas teniendo buenas sensaciones sobre todo lo de la deshinflamacion se nota enseguida.
> 
> Lo unico que no nos vas a valer como test de destocinamiento femenino::
> 
> ...



Ella no pero yo igual sí os sirvo, que peso exactamente 10 kg más y yo mido 1,64.

Mi opinión y mi experiencia es que el azúcar (y los azúcares) es (son) una droga. Tengo el convencimiento absoluto de que hay que eliminarlos, pero también soy consciente de que el ambiente condiciona mucho. También puede ser que nosotras seamos menos disciplinadas, por la razón que sea. Después de una semana hoy un cliente nos ha regalado bombones y saladitos (muy oportuno) y sabía que si cogía uno iba a ser incapaz de pararme ahí. Y efectivamente.

Ah, hoy en vez de leche de coco he comprado aceite de coco virgen. Ya veremos qué opción me agrada más con el café. De momento entre mantequilla, cacao, miel, leche de coco y sus diferentes combinaciones la que más me gusta es sólo con leche de coco.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Abr 2016)

muad'dib dijo:


> Otro que se ha pasado al tema... después de dedicar unas cuantas horas a la lectura de este hilo y relacionados.
> 
> Decir que no me he quitado del todo los cereales, al azucar sí (salvo algún descuido puntual como todo el mundo, y las veces que pueda ingerirla de manera inadvertida). Fuera también la leche de soja, no se por qué me convencí de que era sana. Ahora desayuno te, o café a "palo seco" acompañados con miel y una cucharada pequeña de cacao puro. Parece que te tomas una taza de chapapote pero me sabe bien. Curiosamente ahora las veces que me tomo un café con leche me sabe raro. Habrá que probar la leche de coco o la de arroz.
> 
> ...



El momento de parar de aconsejar es cuando te miran con cara de búho y como si fueras el puto gurú de una secta que intenta captarlos mientras ellos son los normales y hacen lo que deben, ahí paro de hablar y cambio de tema inmediatamente y añado "aunque quizá son sólo tonterías, lo que deberíamos hacer es comer cereales sanos integrales y nada de grasas saturadas para tener una vida larga y feliz" y así volvéis al mismo idioma otra vez...


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Abr 2016)

Varelse dijo:


> Ella no pero yo igual sí os sirvo, que peso exactamente 10 kg más y yo mido 1,64.
> 
> Mi opinión y mi experiencia es que el azúcar (y los azúcares) es (son) una droga. Tengo el convencimiento absoluto de que hay que eliminarlos, pero también soy consciente de que el ambiente condiciona mucho. También puede ser que nosotras seamos menos disciplinadas, por la razón que sea. Después de una semana hoy un cliente nos ha regalado bombones y saladitos (muy oportuno) y sabía que si cogía uno iba a ser incapaz de pararme ahí. Y efectivamente.
> 
> Ah, hoy en vez de leche de coco he comprado aceite de coco virgen. Ya veremos qué opción me agrada más con el café. De momento entre mantequilla, cacao, miel, leche de coco y sus diferentes combinaciones la que más me gusta es sólo con leche de coco.



Pues mucho animo y lancese en picado si quiere ver los cambios. YA sabe que la primera semana hay que pasarla, despues ya se va cuesta bajo y con aire de cola.


Lo de siempre, quitese lo malo y coma mucho de lo bueno, si ya ha leido lo suficiente sabra como hacerlo. Si necesita que le refresquemos pues ya nos lo comenta.

El mejor cambio psicologico es cuando te das cuenta que quitando harinas y azucar no hay cortarse en comer, ni se tiene el freno de culpabilidad de comer en exceso.

Un saludo.


----------



## HA-250 (18 Abr 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Comes hidratos, pico de glicemia, bajón de glicemia y necesitas volver a comer con más hidratos. Y suma y sigue. Si comieras sin hidratos rompes el círculo. En vez de aconsejaros dietas más adecuadas, dieta con hidratos y medicación. Las farmas deben estar muy muy contentas.
> 
> Mi pareja tiene resistencia a la insulina, que se considera como pre-diabetes, y se ha "curado" con un enfoque ceto, aconsejado por su endocrina. Exactamente le dijo que "los hidratos eran veneno para ella", pues imagínate para alguien que está peor...



¿Me podría decir que debo suprimir?

Desayuno: Descafeinado con leche semi con omega 3, tostada pequeña de pan de centeno con avoe y ajo.

Almuerzo: Un par de frutas de temporada, ahora casi siempre mandarinas.

Comida: De todo, verduras, legumbres, habas guisadas del huerto con un huevo escalfado en el mismo guiso, carne no mucha, pescado algo más, siempre con ensalada verde, fresas, manzana, coliflor, puerro más lo que caiga, postre casi nunca.

Merienda: Una pieza de fruta, almendras o nueces y pistachos y descafeinado con leche.

Cena: Pescado o filete de cerdo o pollo o media tortilla de dos huevos con patatas y algo de verduras.

A la hora y media, yogurt.

Mis comidas no son productos de médicos ni endocrinos, los que he tenido me prescribían bombas, gracias a mi mujer llevo 15 años con diabetes 2 y mantengo los valores de antaño.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> ¿Me podría decir que debo suprimir?
> 
> Desayuno: Descafeinado con leche semi con omega 3, tostada pequeña de pan de centeno con avoe y ajo.
> 
> ...



Pues a bote pronto se deberia pegar un mes sin un gramo de pan ni leche y limitando mucho la fruta (una o dos al dia y acompañando las comidas). Incluso quitaria las patatas y el arroz ese primer mes.

Y aumentar la cantidad de grasa buena que ingiere al dia, aceite de oliva en mas cantidad, mas mantequilla, aguacates, mas pescado azul, mas frutos secos, basicamente eso.

Si despues de un mes no nota ninguna mejoria vuelva a su sistema que no lo veo mal del todo salvo que sigue con su diabetes. No se si mejor o peor que hace unos años.

Desconozco si por su diabetes necesita dosis de insulina o algun medicamento especifico a diario. Si no le importa comentarlo?


----------



## Teselia (19 Abr 2016)

Yo también he notado muchísimo el tema del embotamiento por la tarde. Ya no me ocurre ni aunque coma mucho.

El mes pasado me di dos hermosos homenajes (ejem) y pasé prácticamente 24h sin comer a partir del homenaje, porque no podía ingerir nada, recuerdo que hasta el agua me resultaba pesada. Sentía piedras en el estómago. Y ni hablemos de ser útil: tirada en el sofá medio dormida y sin haber madrugado. Lo noté una barbaridad esas dos veces. Es de las cosas que más he notado que han cambiado en mi cuerpo.


----------



## HA-250 (19 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues a bote pronto se deberia pegar un mes sin un gramo de pan ni leche y limitando mucho la fruta (una o dos al dia y acompañando las comidas). Incluso quitaria las patatas y el arroz ese primer mes.
> 
> Y aumentar la cantidad de grasa buena que ingiere al dia, aceite de oliva en mas cantidad, mas mantequilla, aguacates, mas pescado azul, mas frutos secos, basicamente eso.
> 
> ...



Metformina, Glicacida, Bisoprolol, Procoralan, Aspirina infantil, Simvastatina, Omeprazol. Insulina no.

Cuando me diagnosticaron la diabetes 2 me dijeron que en dos años estaría con la insulina, ya han pasado 15 años y mantengo los niveles gracias a comer lo arriba especificado.

Llevo bastante tiempo pensando en suprimir algo de las comidas pero el miedo me atenaza, quizás me atreva a quitar una cosa y a ver que pasa, si va bien iría a por otra, no lo se, al ver que en 15 años no ha ido a más.... me cuesta intentarlo.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2016)

Te entiendo, Ha-250: la fuerza de la costumbre es algo temible cuando no ha ido mal.

Hazlo como dices, poco a poco, y a ver qué tal.

Como decía Petrossian: "Confía, pero comprueba"


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Metformina, Glicacida, Bisoprolol, Procoralan, Aspirina infantil, Simvastatina, Omeprazol. Insulina no.
> 
> Cuando me diagnosticaron la diabetes 2 me dijeron que en dos años estaría con la insulina, ya han pasado 15 años y mantengo los niveles gracias a comer lo arriba especificado.
> 
> Llevo bastante tiempo pensando en suprimir algo de las comidas pero el miedo me atenaza, quizás me atreva a quitar una cosa y a ver que pasa, si va bien iría a por otra, no lo se, al ver que en 15 años no ha ido a más.... me cuesta intentarlo.



OTra pregunta por acotar mas su problema de salud. LE diagnostican la diabetes tipo 2 y cuales han sido sus niveles de azucar durante esos años y cual es su nivel actual?

La coleccion de pastillas no esta mal, hay un poco de todo, para tratar la diabetes, para la tension y para el corazon. Aqui como de costubre lo tiene todo regulado por medicamentos. Los cambios en su alimentacion no van a cambiar eso. Solo si le bajase mucho el azucar en sangre (no se cual es ahora) podria hablar con su medico para ir retirando algo.

EVidentente haga lo que haga con los alimentos y si notase mejoria solo un medico podria intervenir en la coleccion de pastillas que esta tomando. Y luego esta en que el medico entendiese bien los cambios en su dieta, cosa que no es frecuente.

De cualquier manera esta en su mano hacer los cambios pertinentes.

Pd. DE nuevo le recordamos a Ud y a las autoridades medicas que no aconsejamos ninguna medida sin supervision medica, esto es un foro de amigos con sobrepeso y no mas::


----------



## el cura (19 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo también he notado muchísimo el tema del embotamiento por la tarde. Ya no me ocurre ni aunque coma mucho.
> 
> El mes pasado me di dos hermosos homenajes (ejem) y pasé prácticamente 24h sin comer a partir del homenaje, porque no podía ingerir nada, recuerdo que hasta el agua me resultaba pesada. Sentía piedras en el estómago. Y ni hablemos de ser útil: tirada en el sofá medio dormida y sin haber madrugado. Lo noté una barbaridad esas dos veces. Es de las cosas que más he notado que han cambiado en mi cuerpo.



La semana pasada la pasé en Honduras por trabajo.

El desayuno sin problema, porque como era buffet libre en el hotel pues me hinchaba a huevos revueltos, huevos cocido y fruta que es lo que había. Un poco de leche en el café, pero eso lo tomo aquí también a menudo.

El problema era la comida, que comía lo que me daban. Salvo el postre que era un pastelito que me daba asco solo pensar que tenía que comérmelo y dije que no lo quería porque estaba chungo de la tripa por el viaje.

Resultado es que estuve 2 noches sin cenar porque pensaba que iba a reventar y eso que allí se come a las 12:00, lo cual me da unas 19 horas sin comer.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (19 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> ¿Me podría decir que debo suprimir?
> 
> Desayuno: Descafeinado con leche semi con omega 3, tostada pequeña de pan de centeno con avoe y ajo.
> 
> ...



Lo que está en rojo, para mí, es mejorable. Te recomendaría que miraras los gramos de azúcar que ingieres en los alimentos. Da la sensación que no ingieres muchos hidratos, pero realmente sí los ingieres. Todos los alimentos llevan hidratos, por poca cantidad que sea, pero para los diabéticos son más aconsejables unos alimentos que otros.

La leche semi tendrías que dejarla y sustituirla por mantequilla o nata líquida, que al llevar mucha más grasa hace menos picos de glicemia. Tampoco has puesto la cantidad de leche que ingieres, tendría que ser tamaño de cortado (80-100ml) no una taza de 1/4 de litro... Con la nata o la mantequilla al ser mucho más densas, necesitas mucha menos cantidad.

Las legumbres no es que no se tengan que comer, pero no puede ser un plato lleno de legumbres (típico platazo de lentejas, unos 200 gr mínimo, son 80 gr de hidratos), sino acompañando a carne, pescado o en la ensalada.

La tortilla de patatas (22gr hidratos/100gr) se puede cambiar perfectamente por calabacín (3.1gr) y cebolla (5.3gr). 

Los yogures, no has especificado cuáles, pero fuera de los naturales sin azúcar, que son 5-7 gramos de hidratos por yogur, los otros no tendrías ni que olerlos. Los de frutas llevan unos 15 gr de azúcar.

Respecto a las frutas, hay algunas que contienen más azúcar que otras: las manzanas y mandarinas llevan mucho más azúcar que las fresas, o los frutos rojos, en general, por ejemplo.

Y todo el tema de productos light, tampoco los pruebes. Cambian la grasa por azúcar, y tampoco ganas nada.

Si sumas las cantidades de hidratos que ingieres durante todo el día, te llevarás una sorpresa.

EDITO: También sería aconsejable que te miraras la glicemia antes y después de comer y anotaras como reacciona tu cuerpo según la comida. Es un curioso experimento y te ayudará a ver cuáles son los mejores alimentos para ti.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Abr 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> *Lo que está en rojo, para mí, es mejorable. Te recomendaría que miraras los gramos de azúcar que ingieres en los alimentos. Da la sensación que no ingieres muchos hidratos, pero realmente sí los ingieres. Todos los alimentos llevan hidratos, por poca cantidad que sea, pero para los diabéticos son más aconsejables unos alimentos que otros.
> 
> La leche semi tendrías que dejarla y sustituirla por mantequilla o nata líquida, que al llevar mucha más grasa hace menos picos de glicemia. Tampoco has puesto la cantidad de leche que ingieres, tendría que ser tamaño de cortado (80-100ml) no una taza de 1/4 de litro... Con la nata o la mantequilla al ser mucho más densas, necesitas mucha menos cantidad.
> 
> ...



Aconsejarle a una persona que ha sufrido infartos que tome más grasas como la mantequilla es algo bastante atrevido por tu parte. Yo al menos no se nada de como funcionan ese tipo de grasas en personas con problemas graves de corazón así que mejor me abstengo porque es jugar con fuego.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 11:05 ----------




sada dijo:


> *soy débil .. lo reconozco por lo que no tengo intención de hacer comida trampa por el momento, salvo que tenga que comer en casa de alguien.
> 
> lo que peor llevaba es el desayuno; no sabía desayunar sin leche...y tostadas de pan integral y jamón..pero con la leche de coco y el bizcocho pues he avanzado.
> Lo demás lo llevo bien..si es verdad que después de comer sobre todo el fin de semana necesitas la chuminada de turno pero lo he solventado con pipas, y un tocino de aldea ..unos tacos y de vez en cuando uno.
> ...



Porque no te mentalizas bien y estás buscando sustitutos de lo que te gusta y no los hay. Primero te tienes que desenganchar totalmente del pan y de todo lo dulce aunque ese dulce sea natural y una vez que lo has hecho y ya no te atrae es cuando puedes ir metiendo alguna cosa con sabor dulce natural y sano. Si no lo haces así estarás mucho tiempo caminando por la cuerda floja a punto de caer al precipicio.

Nada dulce durante una temporada, ni fruta ni coco ni nada, abundantes ensaladas para llenar la tripa y cuando entra el ansia frutos secos crudos. Haz caso, resiste y en un tiempo no podrás ni siquiera verlas las torrijas.

Cuando sucede eso que normalmente suele ser un par de meses o así según persona, es cuando puedes ir metiendo la leche de coco, miel, frutas y cosas naturales dulces y sanas. El gusto te habrá cambiado y te darás cuenta que la comida en su forma natural está pero que muy buena. Es como cuando dejas el tabaco que pasa un tiempo y descubres olores naturales y aromas que ni conocías cuando eras fumador, pues con esto lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## autoestopista (19 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aconsejarle a una persona que ha sufrido infartos que tome más grasas como la mantequilla es algo bastante atrevido por tu parte. Yo al menos no se nada de como funcionan ese tipo de grasas en personas con problemas graves de corazón así que mejor me abstengo porque es jugar con fuego.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué debe evitar las frutas en el paso inicial?


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2016)

autoestopista dijo:


> ¿Por qué debe evitar las frutas en el paso inicial?



Porque la mayoría contienen mucha fructosa (azúcar); es del sano pero no interesa en el tratamiento de choque.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Abr 2016)

autoestopista dijo:


> *¿Por qué debe evitar las frutas en el paso inicial?*



Terapia de choque para desengancharte totalmente de lo dulce. Por un par de meses que estés sin comer fruta no te vas a morir y además se come mucha verdura o al menos se debería de tomar así que vitamina, minerales y demás no son un problema durante ese tiempo que es solo de transición.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (19 Abr 2016)

fruta no como mucha la verdad. de nunca..algo en primavera/ verano; unas fresas cerezas y poco más.
pero la leche de coco....por el momento no puedo..probaré café con cacao a ver


----------



## HA-250 (19 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> OTra pregunta por acotar mas su problema de salud. LE diagnostican la diabetes tipo 2 y cuales han sido sus niveles de azucar durante esos años y cual es su nivel actual?
> 
> La coleccion de pastillas no esta mal, hay un poco de todo, para tratar la diabetes, para la tension y para el corazon. Aqui como de costubre lo tiene todo regulado por medicamentos. Los cambios en su alimentacion no van a cambiar eso. Solo si le bajase mucho el azucar en sangre (no se cual es ahora) podria hablar con su medico para ir retirando algo.
> 
> ...



Los niveles apenas han variado, después del diagnostico estuve trabajando en varias provincias donde naturalmente cambiaba de médico, ATS y endocrino, ninguno me convencía, hubo una endocrina que quiso que bajara a 57 kg. le hice caso y no era capaz de tirar de mi, así que volví a mis 62-63 kg. que es donde me veo perfectamente, todos querían que bajase de peso, les contaba mi experiencia y nada, ellos eran los que sabían.

Ahora, ya jubilado vivo en mi ciudad natal y el ATS es el único que he conocido que sabe de que va esto, me hace controles de todo tipo y me pregunta como me alimento, sabe perfectamente todo sobre mi, ha sido el único que se ha preocupado de verdad, la doctora calienta silla esperando la jubilación, odia a sus pacientes, sobre todo a los ancianos, mis broncas con ella son gloriosas, tengo por norma no cerrar la consulta para que los demás pacientes vean que no deben dejarse avasallar y no dejo que cierre.

Este ATS me comentó hace poco que siguiendo como voy y cambiando poco a poco es posible disminuir dosis pero que no me haga ilusiones porque el cuadro clínico es jodido.

No cambio de médico por no perder al ATS.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2016)

_la doctora calienta silla esperando la jubilación, odia a sus pacientes, sobre todo a los ancianos, mis broncas con ella son gloriosas, tengo por norma no cerrar la consulta para que los demás pacientes vean que no deben dejarse avasallar y no dejo que cierre._


----------



## HA-250 (19 Abr 2016)

Iniciado por Suprimido

Desayuno: Descafeinado con leche semi con omega 3, tostada pequeña de pan de centeno con MUCHO avoe y ajo.

Almuerzo: Un par de frutas de temporada, ahora casi siempre mandarinas.
Puedo bajar a una, me coge en el huerto y lo quemo rápido.

Comida: De todo, verduras, legumbres, SOLO es un cazo, habas guisadas del huerto con un huevo escalfado en el mismo guiso, carne no mucha, pescado algo más, siempre con ensalada verde, fresas, manzana, SON pequeños trozos en la ensalada, coliflor, puerro más lo que caiga, postre casi nunca.

Merienda: Una pieza de fruta, NO es diario, almendras o nueces y pistachos y descafeinado con leche.

Cena: Pescado o filete de cerdo o pollo o MEDIA tortilla de dos huevos con patatas esto es CADA 10-12 días y algo de verduras.

A la hora y media, yogurt.

Mis comidas no son productos de médicos ni endocrinos, los que he tenido me prescribían bombas, gracias a mi mujer llevo 15 años con diabetes 2 y mantengo los valores de antaño.

Lo que está en rojo, para mí, es mejorable. Te recomendaría que miraras los gramos de azúcar que ingieres en los alimentos. Da la sensación que no ingieres muchos hidratos, pero realmente sí los ingieres. Todos los alimentos llevan hidratos, por poca cantidad que sea, pero para los diabéticos son más aconsejables unos alimentos que otros.

La leche semi tendrías que dejarla y sustituirla por mantequilla o nata líquida, que al llevar mucha más grasa hace menos picos de glicemia. Tampoco has puesto la cantidad de leche que ingieres, tendría que ser tamaño de cortado (80-100ml) no una taza de 1/4 de litro... Con la nata o la mantequilla al ser mucho más densas, necesitas mucha menos cantidad. LECHE un dedito en vaso de caña.

Las legumbres no es que no se tengan que comer, pero no puede ser un plato lleno de legumbres (típico platazo de lentejas, unos 200 gr mínimo, son 80 gr de hidratos), UN CAZO creo que son +- 80 gr. sino acompañando a carne, pescado o en la ensalada.

La tortilla de patatas (22gr hidratos/100gr) se puede cambiar perfectamente por calabacín (3.1gr) y cebolla (5.3gr). Es MEDIA tortilla cada 10-12 días, de verduras también caen.

Los yogures, no has especificado cuáles, pero fuera de los naturales sin azúcar, que son 5-7 gramos de hidratos por yogur, los otros no tendrías ni que olerlos. Los de frutas llevan unos 15 gr de azúcar. ESTOS no me gustan.

Respecto a las frutas, hay algunas que contienen más azúcar que otras: las manzanas y mandarinas llevan mucho más azúcar que las fresas, o los frutos rojos, en general, por ejemplo.

Y todo el tema de productos light, tampoco los pruebes. Cambian la grasa por azúcar, y tampoco ganas nada. LIGHT ni los huelo.

Si sumas las cantidades de hidratos que ingieres durante todo el día, te llevarás una sorpresa.

EDITO: También sería aconsejable que te miraras la glicemia antes y después de comer y anotaras como reacciona tu cuerpo según la comida. Es un curioso experimento y te ayudará a ver cuáles son los mejores alimentos para ti. SUELO hacerlo pero aleatoriamente, gracias por la idea.


Creo que no he sabido copiar, lo siento.


----------



## curioseador (19 Abr 2016)

Hola, me he leído todo el hilo... y quería decir que me parece muy interesante todo lo que se comenta aquí.
Descubrí este hilo de casualidad y coincidiendo con un cambio de hábitos alimenticios y de ejercicio diario (por sobrepeso ) . Llevo practicando el no tomar azúcar , farináceos ni alimentos precocinados ni bolleria durante 2 meses ( 1 mes solo reduciendo y otro ya más estricto ).
Sólo queria dar las gracias a todos, en especial al creador del hilo, al Señor Karlos Smith, Rauxa, ...etc. 
Y ya de paso una pregunta, que yogures coméis. Todos llevan azucares en su composición. Incluso los enteros no edulcorados.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> *Los niveles apenas han variado, después del diagnostico estuve trabajando en varias provincias donde naturalmente cambiaba de médico, ATS y endocrino, ninguno me convencía, hubo una endocrina que quiso que bajara a 57 kg. le hice caso y no era capaz de tirar de mi, así que volví a mis 62-63 kg. que es donde me veo perfectamente, todos querían que bajase de peso, les contaba mi experiencia y nada, ellos eran los que sabían.
> 
> Ahora, ya jubilado vivo en mi ciudad natal y el ATS es el único que he conocido que sabe de que va esto, me hace controles de todo tipo y me pregunta como me alimento, sabe perfectamente todo sobre mi, ha sido el único que se ha preocupado de verdad, la doctora calienta silla esperando la jubilación, odia a sus pacientes, sobre todo a los ancianos, mis broncas con ella son gloriosas, tengo por norma no cerrar la consulta para que los demás pacientes vean que no deben dejarse avasallar y no dejo que cierre.
> 
> ...



Yo voy a la médico dos o tres veces anuales para los análisis rutinario y nada más verme cruzar la puerta ya está escribiendo las recetas, me dice que me voy a morir por colesterol, por gordo, por la tensión, por el corazón (tengo una arritmia congénita) por todo. No discuto nunca con ella porque se lía a hablarme de sus títulos y años de carrera y que no voy a saber yo más que ella así que la dejo que desahogue mientras miro al vacío, no la hago ni caso y ya parará de berrear. Todos los años es lo mismo como en un ritual, me da los analisis con un montón de recetas y apuntándome para volver al mes siguiente y según salgo por la puerta tiro todas las recetas en la papelera y ya no vuelvo hasta el siguiente año, algún año acertará y me moriré y dirá ves ves si ya se lo dije que se iba a morir y él ni caso 

Saludos.


----------



## sada (19 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo voy a la médico dos o tres veces anuales para los análisis rutinario y nada más verme cruzar la puerta ya está escribiendo las recetas, me dice que me voy a morir por colesterol, por gordo, por la tensión, por el corazón (tengo una arritmia congénita) por todo. No discuto nunca con ella porque se lía a hablarme de sus títulos y años de carrera y que no voy a saber yo más que ella así que la dejo que desahogue mientras miro al vacío, no la hago ni caso y ya parará de berrear. Todos los años es lo mismo como en un ritual, me da los analisis con un montón de recetas y apuntándome para volver al mes siguiente y según salgo por la puerta tiro todas las recetas en la papelera y ya no vuelvo hasta el siguiente año, algún año acertará y me moriré y dirá ves ves si ya se lo dije que se iba a morir y él ni caso
> 
> Saludos.



por gordo?gordo no estarás..con esta dieta que haces


----------



## zapatitos (19 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> *por gordo?gordo no estarás..con esta dieta que haces*



Para ella estoy gordo porque no estoy en el IMC y el peso ideal según su tabla, basandose en el IMC estoy en 29 así que estoy con sobrepeso y peligro de obesidad. Le intento explicar que de nacimiento soy gorilón y además hago mucho deporte pero no hay nada que hacer, su tabla dice que estoy gordo y punto.

El caso es que ella si que está gorda y no me hace falta tabla para calcularlo sino que se lo calculo a simple vista pero cualquiera se lo dice con la mala leche que tiene, además que me imagino que me dirá que su tabla de IMC le dice que está como una modelo de pasarela así que para que discutir.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aconsejarle a una persona que ha sufrido infartos que tome más grasas como la mantequilla es algo bastante atrevido por tu parte. Yo al menos no se nada de como funcionan ese tipo de grasas en personas con problemas graves de corazón así que mejor me abstengo porque es jugar con fuego.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo cardiólogos que yo he leído, como William Davis, aconsejan precisamente eso, aumentar grasas saludables a quiénes ya han sufrido algún infarto, en concreto William en su libro habla que desde que recomienda la supresión de trigo, cereales en general y azúcares y aumento de grasas saludables, jamás ha vuelto a ver un infarto en sus pacientes... yo no lo voy a recomendar porque no soy médico, pero...

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 19:00 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Yo voy a la médico dos o tres veces anuales para los análisis rutinario y nada más verme cruzar la puerta ya está escribiendo las recetas, me dice que me voy a morir por colesterol, por gordo, por la tensión, por el corazón (tengo una arritmia congénita) por todo. No discuto nunca con ella porque se lía a hablarme de sus títulos y años de carrera y que no voy a saber yo más que ella así que la dejo que desahogue mientras miro al vacío, no la hago ni caso y ya parará de berrear. Todos los años es lo mismo como en un ritual, me da los analisis con un montón de recetas y apuntándome para volver al mes siguiente y según salgo por la puerta tiro todas las recetas en la papelera y ya no vuelvo hasta el siguiente año, algún año acertará y me moriré y dirá ves ves si ya se lo dije que se iba a morir y él ni caso
> 
> Saludos.



Qué colesterol tienes si no es indiscreción?
Sigues la teoría de que no hay riesgo aterogénico con una relación menor a 3.5 entre hdl y triglicérridos? es la que yo sigo, ya que la medida de ldl que nos dan en la seguridad social es falsa y responde a una simple fórmula igual para todo el mundo, por lo que no es fiable en absoluto.


----------



## HA-250 (19 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo voy a la médico dos o tres veces anuales para los análisis rutinario y nada más verme cruzar la puerta ya está escribiendo las recetas, me dice que me voy a morir por colesterol, por gordo, por la tensión, por el corazón (tengo una arritmia congénita) por todo. No discuto nunca con ella porque se lía a hablarme de sus títulos y años de carrera y que no voy a saber yo más que ella así que la dejo que desahogue mientras miro al vacío, no la hago ni caso y ya parará de berrear. Todos los años es lo mismo como en un ritual, me da los analisis con un montón de recetas y apuntándome para volver al mes siguiente y según salgo por la puerta tiro todas las recetas en la papelera y ya no vuelvo hasta el siguiente año, algún año acertará y me moriré y dirá ves ves si ya se lo dije que se iba a morir y él ni caso
> 
> Saludos.



Ufff, yo no puedo tirar las recetas, sería tirarme al volcán.

Tiene todo mi historial a mano pero se la suda, le tengo que exigir las visitas al cardiólogo, oftalmólogo, endocrino, SIEMPRE dice que no hace falta tantos controles, la última vez le lleve un papel redactado por mi para que la viese el tontólogo por que la veía cada día más tonta :XX::XX: en cuanto alzo un poco la voz empieza a sacar papeles para todos, es un bicho.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Lo cardiólogos que yo he leído, como William Davis, aconsejan precisamente eso, aumentar grasas saludables a quiénes ya han sufrido algún infarto, en concreto William en su libro habla que desde que recomienda la supresión de trigo, cereales en general y azúcares y aumento de grasas saludables, jamás ha vuelto a ver un infarto en sus pacientes... yo no lo voy a recomendar porque no soy médico, pero...
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 19:00 ----------
> 
> ...



El total en 223, HDL exacto no lo recuerdo ahora mismo pero más de 80 y LDL 100 y poquito, triglicéridos por 70 y glucosa 80.

No, yo sigo la teoría de que lo de que el colesterol está relacionado con las enfermedades que dicen es todo una falacia, a algo hay que echarle la culpa de los males y le tocó al colesterol. El aumento de la plaga de enfermedades cardiovasculares comenzó más o menos por finales de los años 40 principios de los 50 y probablemente tenga más que ver con el aumento del consumo de cereales procesados, azúcar refinado, aceites vegetales demasiado altos en omega 6 y cosas como la margarina.

Tampoco me preocupa mucho el colesterol mientras no esté altísimo y eso no va a ocurrir nunca si llevas una buena alimentación. Con 223 de colesterol total en mi empresa en los años 90 te llamaban a la oficina, te felicitaba el director personalmente y te ponían como ejemplo a seguir por toda la plantilla, ahora es la muerte sin remedio. En esos años yo veía análisis de compañeros con más de 300 y nadie se rasgaba las vestiduras.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El total en 223, HDL exacto no lo recuerdo ahora mismo pero más de 80 y LDL 100 y poquito, triglicéridos por 70 y glucosa 80.
> 
> No, yo sigo la teoría de que lo de que el colesterol está relacionado con las enfermedades que dicen es todo una falacia, a algo hay que echarle la culpa de los males y le tocó al colesterol. El aumento de la plaga de enfermedades cardiovasculares comenzó más o menos por finales de los años 40 principios de los 50 y probablemente tenga más que ver con el aumento del consumo de cereales procesados, azúcar refinado, aceites vegetales demasiado altos en omega 6 y cosas como la margarina.
> 
> ...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted, de hecho te decía lo de la relación porque los cereales, el trigo sobre todo y los azúcares lo que suben son los triglicéridos y te bajan el hdl, de ahí esa proporción límite del 3.5, creo que ya he puesto este artículo alguna vez aquí o en mi hilo del trigo pero es tan interesante que le aconsejo que lo lea. Puedes tener el colesterol a más de 300 y estar perfectamente si esa relación se mantiene estable por debajo de ese 3.5

Cirujano cardiovascular admite que se equivocaba acerca de la dieta baja en grasas y los problemas de corazón ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo


----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Abr 2016)

curioseador dijo:


> Hola, me he leído todo el hilo... y quería decir que me parece muy interesante todo lo que se comenta aquí.
> Descubrí este hilo de casualidad y coincidiendo con un cambio de hábitos alimenticios y de ejercicio diario (por sobrepeso ) . Llevo practicando el no tomar azúcar , farináceos ni alimentos precocinados ni bolleria durante 2 meses ( 1 mes solo reduciendo y otro ya más estricto ).
> Sólo queria dar las gracias a todos, en especial al creador del hilo, al Señor Karlos Smith, Rauxa, ...etc.
> Y ya de paso una pregunta, que yogures coméis. Todos llevan azucares en su composición. Incluso los enteros no edulcorados.



yogures griegos naturales... hay muchas marcas, unas mejores que otras


----------



## Varelse (19 Abr 2016)

curioseador dijo:


> Y ya de paso una pregunta, que yogures coméis. Todos llevan azucares en su composición. Incluso los enteros no edulcorados.



Griego natural. El más «sanote» que he encontrado es el Danone.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Abr 2016)

El natural con bífidus del lidl no está nada mal.


----------



## curioseador (19 Abr 2016)

luisiño dijo:


> yogures griegos naturales... hay muchas marcas, unas mejores que otras





Varelse dijo:


> Griego natural. El más «sanote» que he encontrado es el Danone.





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El natural con bífidus del lidl no está nada mal.



Muchas gracias a todos. Los probaré.


----------



## Diliana (19 Abr 2016)

_No mujer, tu pregunta lo que quieras que para eso esta este hilo, esto no es el atico. Algunos llevan el ardor guerrero demasiado lejos. Hace falta un poco de tiempo para hacerse una idea precisa de los componentes de los distintos alimentos. Cuando llevas varios años se dan cosas por supuestas que no lo son tanto.

Ademas tengo una sana curiosidad en ver el efecto en las mujeres. En mi familia se apunto al carro casi todo el mundo y los efectos han sido buenos en general pero dispares:
- Mi hermano y yo perdimos mas de 15 kilos sin dificultad. Los dos tios grandes y nos sobraban. Pasabamos de 100 k, con lo cual en proporcion era logico perderlos. Tambien es cierto que ambos muchos meses con disciplina requerida, salvo alguna cerveza algun finde.
- Mi hermana le sobrarian unos 10-12 y perdio 7 k, pero se le noto muchisimo en cuanto a grasa localizada. Se deshincho una barbaridad.
- Mi cuñada no le sobraba tanto pero perdio unos cinco. Adicta a los dulces, cuando volvio a los malos habitos (ocasionales) ha mantenido peso. Tambien es verdad que a diario come casi lo mismo que mi hermano. Se mete algun dulce los fines de semana.
- Mi madre 70 años, 1,65 y pesa 68 k, dice que no ha perdido un gramo, pero para su edad no se que menos quiere pesar. Y tampoco lo hace estricto.
- Mi padre ni puto caso, en realidad solo ha dejado el pan, pero desde que se jubilo iba cogiendo peso, y ahora no adelgaza pero tampoco engorda. Le sobraran 7-8 kilos.

Tengo la duda siempre de como el metabolismo de la mujer se adapta haciendo correctamente este tipo de alimentacion.

Por mi parte valoro la informacion que nos podais dar._


Yo también me ofrezco como cobaya .

Empecé en octubre la paleodieta, en menos de tres meses perdí 5 kilos. Paré de hacerlo a rajatabla por navidad y luego por un problema de salud (nada relacionado con la dieta). He vuelto a la carga hace tres semanas, echaba mucho de menos seguir las pautas, el ayuno, el comer con hambre, el sentirme deshinchada, ... Estoy convencida que las pautas de la paleo me convienen a todos los niveles.

Este nuevo periodo me lo he planteado de la siguiente forma:

- un primer intervalo muy serio hasta el 23 de junio, que regreso a España para ver la familia y me dejaré ir un poco.

- y un segundo intervalo de finales de junio a finales de agosto, que tengo una boda y volveré a dejarme un poco.

Para estar en mi peso ideal debería perder 5 kilos (si se puede 7). Quiero perderlos para agosto (si no puede ser, pues no pasa nada y a continuar luchando).

Unos apuntes para Tesi y para Karlos Smith: 

- en general, las mujeres cuando están en periodo de ovulación y en la menstruación (y no olvidemos la premenstruación). NO pierden peso. Digo en general, casos habrá que pierdan peso. No es mi caso. Yo NO pierdo en esos dos momentos del ciclo, por tanto, eso quiere decir que durante casi una semana y media del mes me estanco. Pero si he seguido las pautas, luego continuo bajando y me encuentro más deshinchada (cosa fácil porque en la ovulación y menstruación me hincho de mala manera de toda la vida).

- en esos periodos, en general, da ansiedad por comer azúcar (y lo que no es azúcar). Particularmente, me surgen dos "fenómenos" contradictorios: ansiedad por azúcar y náuseas (normalmente por olores como aceite raro, olores corporales fuertes, olores desconocidos...).

Todo este rollo viene a que si una mujer se estanca en el peso y hace a rajatabla la dieta puede ser por la menstruación o la ovulación. Cuando pase, seguirá bajando, pero ya has perdido unos días en que podías bajar de peso.

Ánimo chicas vamos a demostrar a este foro de colitas que las mujeres también podemos .

Iré contando mis pasos.

Saludos!

P.D: Sada, gracias por las recetas. He hecho el bizcocho también! Rico!


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2016)

La cuestión es buscar excusas.

Ánimo, wapísimas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Abr 2016)

Diliana dijo:


> _No mujer, tu pregunta lo que quieras que para eso esta este hilo, esto no es el atico. Algunos llevan el ardor guerrero demasiado lejos. Hace falta un poco de tiempo para hacerse una idea precisa de los componentes de los distintos alimentos. Cuando llevas varios años se dan cosas por supuestas que no lo son tanto.
> 
> Ademas tengo una sana curiosidad en ver el efecto en las mujeres. En mi familia se apunto al carro casi todo el mundo y los efectos han sido buenos en general pero dispares:
> - Mi hermano y yo perdimos mas de 15 kilos sin dificultad. Los dos tios grandes y nos sobraban. Pasabamos de 100 k, con lo cual en proporcion era logico perderlos. Tambien es cierto que ambos muchos meses con disciplina requerida, salvo alguna cerveza algun finde.
> ...




Encantado de leer como cada vez mas gente se apunta al carro)

Solo un detalle, la gran prueba estaria en una mujer que tenga un sobrepeso de 15-20 kilos como la mayoria que empezamos con esta dieta. ESta claro que en una mujer eso son muchos kilos en referencia a su altura, pero de momento solo entrais con esos kilitos rebeldes de mas que no son muchos.

La motivacion por salud evidentemente es lo importante, pero no es algo tan evidente, salvo por las sensaciones propias, como perder sin problema gran cantidad de kilos.

Creo que solo una forera entro diciendo que se ponia manos a la obra y si le sobraban muchos. DE cualquier forma seais bienvenidas. LA salud por delante de todo.

Ya seria bordarlo si os haceis analiticas antes y a los cuatro - seis meses. Aqui la mayoria nos los hicimos. NO esta de mas saber como reacciona tu cuerpo.

Y poned altura y peso no seis timidas::


----------



## Indignado (20 Abr 2016)

curioseador dijo:


> Y ya de paso una pregunta, que yogures coméis. Todos llevan azucares en su composición. Incluso los enteros no edulcorados.



Este :







El más bajo en carbohidratos que encuentro :o

Aquí se pueden comparar distintas marcas:

griego Calorías e Información Nutricional


----------



## sada (20 Abr 2016)

Consideráis que hay que hacer ejercicio? O es secundario? Es decir es más importante la alimentación? 
Y una cuestión que me ha preguntado una compañera de oficina? Comer grasas no aumentará la celulitis en las mujeres?


----------



## zapatitos (20 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Consideráis que hay que hacer ejercicio? O es secundario? Es decir es más importante la alimentación?
> Y una cuestión que me ha preguntado una compañera de oficina? Comer grasas no aumentará la celulitis en las mujeres?*



Lo más importante siempre es la alimentación, el ejercicio también tiene mucha importancia pero lo primero siempre es comer bien.

Dile a tu compañera que lo que aumenta la celulitis en las mujeres son los bollos.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted, de hecho te decía lo de la relación porque los cereales, el trigo sobre todo y los azúcares lo que suben son los triglicéridos y te bajan el hdl, de ahí esa proporción límite del 3.5, creo que ya he puesto este artículo alguna vez aquí o en mi hilo del trigo pero es tan interesante que le aconsejo que lo lea. Puedes tener el colesterol a más de 300 y estar perfectamente si esa relación se mantiene estable por debajo de ese 3.5
> 
> Cirujano cardiovascular admite que se equivocaba acerca de la dieta baja en grasas y los problemas de corazón ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo*



Si, ya lo pusiste otra vez y lo leí lo del cirujano. No hay que ser muy inteligente para darse cuenta que si el colesterol cada vez está más controlado y sin embargo el número de enfermos cardiovasculares aumenta sin parar es que los tiros no van por ahí. Y si la gente cada vez más come alimentos ricos en hidrtos y menos grasa pero la cifra de enfermos sigue aumentando es que tampoco va por ahí la cosa. 

La cuestión es ¿cuantos conoces que lleven la típica dieta alta en carbos y baja en grasa y tengan problemas de salud? Yo personalmente a montones. ¿Cuantos conoces que eliminen el azúcar y los procesados, moderen los carbos, tomen grasas sanas y tengan problemas de salud? Yo personalmente ninguno, descontando a los que ya habían desarrollado los problemas de salud antes de comenzar a hacerlo que una vez los tienes ya difícil solución.
Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Abr 2016)

"Más vale prevenir que curar" es la clave de bóveda de nuestro templo, que es el cuerpo: uno sano libera a la mente de las cadenas de la enfermedad.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> *Ufff, yo no puedo tirar las recetas, sería tirarme al volcán.
> 
> Tiene todo mi historial a mano pero se la suda, le tengo que exigir las visitas al cardiólogo, oftalmólogo, endocrino, SIEMPRE dice que no hace falta tantos controles, la última vez le lleve un papel redactado por mi para que la viese el tontólogo por que la veía cada día más tonta :XX::XX: en cuanto alzo un poco la voz empieza a sacar papeles para todos, es un bicho.*



Porque tienen un cupo no escrito de cuanta gente mandar a los especialistas y la rottweiler no querrá movidas y que la llamen la atención mandando muchas veces a gente que ya está diagnosticada. Para ella es mucho más cómodo y simplista tenerte para siempre a base pastillas.

Con esto no digo que las pastillas las necesites o no que no soy quien para ello sino que esas cosas las deberían de determinar especialistas con análisis regulares y no una amargada de la vida.

De todas formas míralo por el lado positivo, si eres capaz de aguantar a la rottweiler ladrándote sin que te de un chungo malo es porque has mejorado muchísimo del corazón y lo tienes estupendo y a prueba bombas, eso es mejor prueba que ir a los especialistas 

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo más importante siempre es la alimentación, el ejercicio también tiene mucha importancia pero lo primero siempre es comer bien.
> 
> Dile a tu compañera que lo que aumenta la celulitis en las mujeres son los bollos.
> 
> Saludos.



La celulitis es retención de líquido + grasa ¿no? 

Ayer me acordé de este hilo, se me ocurrió comerme una magdalena, de esas que antes me sabían a gloria, y no fui capaz de terminarla. Eso era puro azúcar, a mi me supo tan dulce que no fui capaz de terminarla:vomito::vomito::vomito:. Madre mía, llevo bien poco comiendo sin apenas nada de azúcar y cómo se hace el gusto.... ::


----------



## Qui (20 Abr 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Ufff, yo no puedo tirar las recetas, sería tirarme al volcán.
> 
> Tiene todo mi historial a mano pero se la suda, le tengo que exigir las visitas al cardiólogo, oftalmólogo, endocrino, SIEMPRE dice que no hace falta tantos controles, la última vez le lleve un papel redactado por mi para que la viese el tontólogo por que la veía cada día más tonta :XX::XX: en cuanto alzo un poco la voz empieza a sacar papeles para todos, es un bicho.



La tienes que tener contenta. Seguro que en cuanto te ve le alegras el día ::


----------



## sada (20 Abr 2016)

Diliana dijo:


> _No mujer, tu pregunta lo que quieras que para eso esta este hilo, esto no es el atico. Algunos llevan el ardor guerrero demasiado lejos. Hace falta un poco de tiempo para hacerse una idea precisa de los componentes de los distintos alimentos. Cuando llevas varios años se dan cosas por supuestas que no lo son tanto.
> 
> Ademas tengo una sana curiosidad en ver el efecto en las mujeres. En mi familia se apunto al carro casi todo el mundo y los efectos han sido buenos en general pero dispares:
> - Mi hermano y yo perdimos mas de 15 kilos sin dificultad. Los dos tios grandes y nos sobraban. Pasabamos de 100 k, con lo cual en proporcion era logico perderlos. Tambien es cierto que ambos muchos meses con disciplina requerida, salvo alguna cerveza algun finde.
> ...



gente nueva..genial..cuantos más mejor.
si alguien experimenta recetas..pues bienvenidas sean.. que hay que innovar un poco.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *La celulitis es retención de líquido + grasa ¿no?
> 
> Ayer me acordé de este hilo, se me ocurrió comerme una magdalena, de esas que antes me sabían a gloria, y no fui capaz de terminarla. Eso era puro azúcar, a mi me supo tan dulce que no fui capaz de terminarla:vomito::vomito::vomito:. Madre mía, llevo bien poco comiendo sin apenas nada de azúcar y cómo se hace el gusto....* ::



Hay varios tipos de celulitis:

La celulitis común que es la más general que es por sobrepesos y/o mala alimentación. Es 100% reversible con más o menos facilidad salvo que esté en su fase más adelantada que entonces ya no suele tener solución.

La celulitis que tiene relación con las varices que es la que duele y es bastante más j.odida, como las varices tiene mucho de genética y tiene difícil soluciòn aunque se pueden mejorar y aliviar bastante.

La blanda que tocas y está todo flácido que es común en gente sedentaria que no hace ejercicio.

La que es blanda, se hincha y además duele, esta es la que retiene líquidos.

La que es dura y densa similar al músculo, esta se da sobre todo en chicas jóvenes que hacen mucho deporte pero no siguen una buena alimentación.

Alguna más habrá pero esas son las más típicas. Todas como mínimo mejoran mucho llevando una buena alimentación.

Si estás tiempo sin comer por ejemplo jamón lo vuelves a comer perfecta y naturalmente sin problemas, para que te des cuenta que el azúcar no es un alimento sino una droga peligrosa y por eso no hay que acercarse a ella ni con un palo.

Saludos.


----------



## curioseador (20 Abr 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> Este :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias!!

Pero, ahora mirando la lista de la web que has puesto. Absolutamente todos contienen azúcar y me pregunto si es azúcar añadido (a modo de conservante , sabor, etc) o es lactosa residual imposible de eliminar....


----------



## Clavisto (20 Abr 2016)

_Hace algunas décadas, la grasa saturada sufrió una monumental derrota a manos del azúcar. Por aquel entonces los científicos y dietistas —primero en Estados Unidos; después en otras partes del mundo— condenaron la grasa por hallarse en el origen de la obesidad y de las enfermedades cardíacas, escribe Ian Leslie en su estudio para 'The Guardian'.

La idea vigente era que el consumo excesivo de grasas saturadas en alimentos como la carne roja, el queso, la mantequilla y los huevos eleva el nivel de colesterol, que se coagula dentro de las arterias, dificulta el flujo sanguíneo y provoca que el corazón aumente de tamaño. Además, se estimaba que si consumimos grasa, nos ponemos gordos.

Años después resultó que, pese a que miles de personas que pretendían tener una dieta más sana modificaron su alimentación, los problemas cardíacos se volvieron epidémicos y el porcentaje de personas con sobrepeso creció de manera alarmante. Ya en 1972 el prominente científico británico John Yudkin afirmaba en su estudio 'Pure, White, and Deadly' ('Puro, blanco, y mortal', en inglés), que el azúcar era la causa principal de obesidad, de los problemas cardíacos y de la diabetes, al tiempo que aseguraba que comer grasa no era dañino.

Los humanos consumimos carne grasa desde siempre y hidratos de carbono desde hace 10.000 años, cuando se inventó la agricultura. Sin embargo, el azúcar puro solo forma parte de nuestra dieta desde hace 300 años, así que es más probable que tenga la culpa del sobrepeso porque, explica Yudkin, el hígado lo procesa y lo transforma en grasa, que pasa al torrente sanguíneo.

A John Yudkin este documento le costó su carrera y su reputación, con lo que otros investigadores perdieron las ganas de desarrollar esta idea.

Ahora, cuando se suceden los estudios apologéticos de la grasa y el colesterol alimentario y aquellos sobre los efectos negativos del azúcar, cabe preguntarse por qué lo científicos no solo no previnieron la epidemia de obesidad ni los problemas con salud relacionadas con ella, sino que, incluso la agravaron con ideas erróneas e infundadas._

¿Azúcar antes que grasas?: El error más 'gordo' de los dietistas en la lucha contra la obesidad - RT


----------



## Indignado (20 Abr 2016)

curioseador dijo:


> Muchas gracias!!
> 
> Pero, ahora mirando la lista de la web que has puesto. Absolutamente todos contienen azúcar y me pregunto si es azúcar añadido (a modo de conservante , sabor, etc) o es lactosa residual imposible de eliminar....



Hombre , por ejemplo el griego de marca blanca d** contiene carbohidratos pero no azúcar:

Calorías en DIA Yogur Griego Natural e Información Nutricional


pero en cambio el dan**** aunque solo tiene un poco mas de carbos , estos son todos azúcar:

Calorías en Danone Yoghourt Griego e Información Nutricional


----------



## curioseador (20 Abr 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> Hombre , por ejemplo el griego de marca blanca d** contiene carbohidratos pero no azúcar:
> 
> Calorías en DIA Yogur Griego Natural e Información Nutricional
> 
> ...



Perdón , cierto es .


----------



## sada (20 Abr 2016)

que opináis del azúcar de coco y de la harina de coco??
tengo posibilidad de que la tienda de enfrente de casa de productos sanos y ecológicos se haga con ellos


----------



## sada (20 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Cómo los carbohidratos afectan a nuestra salud. Video de 5' subtitulado.
> How do carbohydrates impact your health? - Richard J. Wood | TED-Ed
> 
> La ingesta de gluten puede provocar obesidad
> ...




recupero esto para la gente nueva...
http://www.buttermakesyourpantsfalloff.com/mantequilla/
impresionante

---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 15:44 ----------




Teselia dijo:


> (Grandísimo tocho se avecina, aviso).
> 
> ¡Hola!
> 
> ...




que tal vas?? has conseguido logros??


----------



## lewis (20 Abr 2016)

1) ¿Se pueden comer las verduras salteadas un poco en la sartén para que no pierdan nutrientes o es mejor hervirlas para que no sean nocivas?
2) ¿El aceite frito de la sartén o de la bandeja del horno es mejor dejarlo aunque sea AOVE, no?

Sada, Rauxa le he mandado a mi hermana el vídeo de la mantequilla y ya ha tirado una bolsa de dulces a la basura a ver cuánto le dura.::::::


----------



## HA-250 (20 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque tienen un cupo no escrito de cuanta gente mandar a los especialistas y la rottweiler no querrá movidas y que la llamen la atención mandando muchas veces a gente que ya está diagnosticada. Para ella es mucho más cómodo y simplista tenerte para siempre a base pastillas.
> 
> Con esto no digo que las pastillas las necesites o no que no soy quien para ello sino que esas cosas las deberían de determinar especialistas con análisis regulares y no una amargada de la vida.
> 
> ...



A esta tipeja no le permito ni que respire mientras estoy allí, estoy acostumbrado a lidiar con Miuras.

El corazón va bastante bien según el cardiólogo y yo también lo noto.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 20:56 ----------




Qui dijo:


> La tienes que tener contenta. Seguro que en cuanto te ve le alegras el día ::



Enamoradita total.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Abr 2016)

lewis dijo:


> 1) ¿Se pueden comer las verduras salteadas un poco en la sartén para que no pierdan nutrientes o es mejor hervirlas para que no sean nocivas?
> 2) ¿El aceite frito de la sartén o de la bandeja del horno es mejor dejarlo aunque sea AOVE, no?
> 
> Sada, Rauxa le he mandado a mi hermana el vídeo de la mantequilla y ya ha tirado una bolsa de dulces a la basura a ver cuánto le dura.::::::



1. Yo creo que depende de los tiempos: si sólo las salteas apenas pierden nada y si las cueces más de la cuenta...pues eso.

2. Hasta mejor opinión yo en esto sigo los consejos de mis abuelos: "No dejes nada en el plato" 

Nada es nada, no es no y nunca es nunca.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> recupero esto para la gente nueva...
> La mantequilla hace que sus pantalones se caigan
> impresionante
> 
> ...



Vaya no habia leido el Tocho de Teselia. 

Yo entiendo que lo esta haciendo bien...pero estamos hablando de unos pocos kilos finales que en general se pierden muy despacio. Yo los ultimos cinco kilos los perderia en seis meses.

Luego esta el tema de las pastillas anticonceptivas. Si o si algo de hinchazon causan, aunque ahi en los temas hormonales yo me pierdo.

Si consigue perder algo mas ya sera un proceso lento. Recordemos que el concepto paleo no es una dieta de adelgazamiento en si, la perdida de peso es un efecto secundario de la ganancia de salud.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya no habia leido el Tocho de Teselia.
> 
> Yo entiendo que lo esta haciendo bien...pero estamos hablando de unos pocos kilos finales que en general se pierden muy despacio. Yo los ultimos cinco kilos los perderia en seis meses.
> 
> ...



Imagino que ya no tendrá que perder líquidos y no está inflamada. O sea, que lo que tiene que perder es grasa 100%. Por eso ya va más lenta.


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Abr 2016)

Llevo una semana sin comer harinas ni azúcares, y llevo un buen dolor de cabeza, por otro lado también tengo más hambre de lo habitual... Me voy a tomar un ibuprofeno


----------



## Clavisto (20 Abr 2016)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Llevo una semana sin comer harinas ni azúcares, y llevo un buen dolor de cabeza, por otro lado también tengo más hambre de lo habitual... Me voy a tomar un ibuprofeno



Normal.

Siendo el Monstruo de los Galletas lo tuyo será todavía peor que lo de Keith Richards cuando tuvo que dejar la heroína o muerte.

Los pobres tenemos que hacer las cosas a pelito y sin red.

Échale güevos, coño.


----------



## Dreke (20 Abr 2016)

Hoy he ido a mi nuevo médico.
Le comento:
-He bajado mucho el colesterol al no comer azúcar.
Contestación del médico:
-¡Claro! Es que el azúcar tiene mucha grasa.

Algunos no aprenderán nunca...


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Normal.
> 
> Siendo el Monstruo de los Galletas lo tuyo será todavía peor que lo de Keith Richards cuando tuvo que dejar la heroína o muerte.
> 
> ...



O boniatos, higos secos, almendras...

---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 22:41 ----------




Dreke dijo:


> Hoy he ido a mi nuevo médico.
> Le comento:
> -He bajado mucho el colesterol al no comer azúcar.
> Contestación del médico:
> ...



Detalle las analiticas antes y despues y el intervalo de tiempo.


----------



## Dreke (20 Abr 2016)

Antes:
Triglicéridos 248
Colesterol total 213
HDL 32
VLDL 50

Un año después (con la mitad de estatinas):
Triglicéridos 92
Colesterol total 179
HDL 36
VLDL 18

Me han bajado las estatinas otra mitad más (Atorvastatina 10mg) y análisis en 6 meses. Me dice que es mejor no dejarlas de repente. El médico anterior no me las quería bajar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2016)

Dreke dijo:


> Antes:
> Triglicéridos 248
> Colesterol total 213
> HDL 32
> ...



Pues poco a poco pero mande las pastillas a pastar, esta claro que el efecto de la alimentacion es definitivo. Y ya poniendome quisquilloso 213 de colesterol total me parece una verguenza para recetar la pastillita, pero asi seguimos.

Me parece incluso mas notoria la bajada de trigliceridos.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Abr 2016)

Dreke dijo:


> *Antes:
> Triglicéridos 248
> Colesterol total 213
> HDL 32
> ...



La próxima vez pregúntale porqué es mejor no dejar de repente las estatinas y que te lo explique si lo sabe. Que yo sepa no tienen síndrome de abstinencia y no tienes que descontinuar poco a poco su uso como otros fármacos.

Con esas analítica yo personalmente le daba una patada a la caja de estatinas.

Saludos.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Jodia que llevas solo una semana
> 
> Si ya vas notando algo perfecto. Deja esa leche sin lactosa aparcada un mes y despues si quieres lacteos pilla un yogur griego bien cargado de grasa y endulza con miel de la buena. Ya he dicho que no me fio ni un pelo de las estevias y lo que le añaden.
> 
> ...



Por que, y si eres intolerante a la lactosa, no sera mejor beber un poco de leche sin que un poco con?


----------



## zapatitos (21 Abr 2016)

lewis dijo:


> 1) *¿Se pueden comer las verduras salteadas un poco en la sartén para que no pierdan nutrientes o es mejor hervirlas para que no sean nocivas?
> 2) ¿El aceite frito de la sartén o de la bandeja del horno es mejor dejarlo aunque sea AOVE, no?*



Mientras no llegues al punto de humeo que es cuando el aceite comienza a descomponerse no pasa nada, el del AOVE es bajo unos 160 grados.

Si no pasas el punto de humeo ese aceite puede valer para freir más veces aunque yo prefiero mezclarlo con la comida. Como no ha llegado al punto de descomposición sus propiedades siguen más o menos igual.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Abr 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por que, y si eres intolerante a la lactosa, no sera mejor beber un poco de leche sin que un poco con?



Desde el punto de vista del intolerante que quiere tomar leche si. Desde el punto de vista de los que procuramos dejarnos la leche a un lado, entre otras razones, por su azucar (lactosa) NO.

La leche sin lactosa lo que hacen es descomponerla en sus componentes glucosa y galactosa. Mas facil digestion y apta para intolerantes, pero si la leche normal ya produce un pico importante de insulina, la sin lactosa con sus azucares simples aun mas.


----------



## Teselia (21 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> que tal vas?? has conseguido logros??



Sada acabo de ver que rescataste mi primer mensaje el cual escribí a primeros de marzo y no se publicó porque no me lo validaron en mes y pico. Unas páginas atrás está mi historia resumida, cuando decidí contarlo por segunda vez de forma más rápida y sin tantos detalles.
Logros no. Bueno, si se considera logro mantenerse, entonces sí  deshinchada y bien de todo, aunque ando con mareos últimamente. Tengo controles de mi enfermedad para junio (analítica, ecografía y resonancia). Por ahora vamos palante  si tengo que quedarme en mi estado actual, siempre será mejor que subir, desde luego.


Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya no habia leido el Tocho de Teselia.
> 
> Yo entiendo que lo esta haciendo bien...pero estamos hablando de unos pocos kilos finales que en general se pierden muy despacio. Yo los ultimos cinco kilos los perderia en seis meses.
> 
> ...



Gracias, sí, eso es cierto. Yo me siento mucho mejor en muchos sentidos y es lo que más valoro a fin de cuentas. Sin prisa pero sin pausa.



Rauxa dijo:


> Imagino que ya no tendrá que perder líquidos y no está inflamada. O sea, que lo que tiene que perder es grasa 100%. Por eso ya va más lenta.



Sí, imagino que tengas razón en esto  al final me animaré a subir alguna foto.


----------



## capital tali (21 Abr 2016)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Llevo una semana sin comer harinas ni azúcares, y llevo un buen dolor de cabeza, por otro lado también tengo más hambre de lo habitual... Me voy a tomar un ibuprofeno



Todos tenemos cándida en nuestro cuerpo. Viven del azúcar en sangre y cuando dejas de darle de comer de golpe parte mueren, provocando residuos tóxicos que perfectamente pueden justificar tus dolores de cabeza, y al mismo tiempo las que quedan intentarán obtener azúcar como puedan. Se supone que son capaces de provocar cambios hormonales para que tengamos mas ganas de comer dulce.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Abr 2016)

capital tali dijo:


> Todos tenemos cándida en nuestro cuerpo. Viven del azúcar en sangre y cuando dejas de darle de comer de golpe parte mueren, provocando residuos tóxicos que perfectamente pueden justificar tus dolores de cabeza, y al mismo tiempo las que quedan intentarán obtener azúcar como puedan. Se supone que son capaces de provocar cambios hormonales para que tengamos mas ganas de comer dulce.



La madre que las parió....una amiga mía tuvo unos hongos y durante un mes estuvo sin comer pan, pasta ni nada de azúcar. Lo pasó fatal pero era la única manera de matar a esos bichejos ::

---------- Post added 21-abr-2016 at 08:42 ----------




mataresfacil dijo:


> Por que, y si eres intolerante a la lactosa, no sera mejor beber un poco de leche sin que un poco con?



Yo últimamente lo que me hago que está de vicio es...yogur natural sin nada añadido+una cucharada de cacao puro+una pizca de miel de la buena....:baba::baba::baba::baba: Qué vicio...es que quería yogures de chocolate y como la mayoría llevan azúcares y demás porquerías pues me hago los yogures de choco así ienso:


----------



## Zoidberg (21 Abr 2016)

Dreke dijo:


> Hoy he ido a mi nuevo médico.
> Le comento:
> -He bajado mucho el colesterol al no comer azúcar.
> Contestación del médico:
> ...



En qué manos estamos ...


----------



## Clavisto (21 Abr 2016)

Zoidberg dijo:


> En qué manos estamos ...



Lo mejor es cuidarse no tanto para estar bien (que también) como para no ponerse malo.

Ya lo escribió Dostoyevski a cuento de la muerte de uno de sus hijitos:

- ¡Doctorcitos, doctorcitos...!


----------



## zapatitos (21 Abr 2016)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> *Llevo una semana sin comer harinas ni azúcares, y llevo un buen dolor de cabeza, por otro lado también tengo más hambre de lo habitual... Me voy a tomar un ibuprofeno*



El azúcar funciona en el cerebro exactamente igual que drogas como el tabaco y la cocaina, estimula la liberación de dopamina y su uso prolongado en el tiempo hace que los receptores cambien y les lleve a la necesidad de tomar más azúcar para estar continuamente activados. El cerebro se vuelve más tolerante y va necesitando cada vez más cantidades de la droga, lo habitual vamos en cualquier tipo de droga.

El síndrome de abstinencia físico suele durar lo común en la mayoría de la drogas alrededor de 7-10 días y puede incluir cuadros tan agradables como ansiedad permanente, depresión, irritabilidad, cansancio, fatiga, hipertensión, falta de concentración, mareo, dolor de cabeza. El caso extremo de dependencia al azúcar es muy similar a la del yonqui terminal (el que cuando deja la heroina solo puede elegir entre la cama del hospital y la tumba del cementerio) y en caso de privación del azúcar le puede conducir al coma o a un ataque fatal y a la muerte.

El síndrome de abstinencia psíquico (ataques periódicos de ansiedad por consumir la substancia) es ya algo más personal y depende de cuando se logren estabilizar los receptores de dopamina, lo común es que alrededor de 40 se note ya una gran mejoría.

*Mientras la glucosa es absorbida por la sangre, nos sentimos animados. Un estímulo veloz. Sin embargo, a este impulso energético le sigue una depresión, cuando el fondo se desprende del nivel de glucosa sanguínea. Estamos inquietos, cansados; necesitamos hacer un esfuerzo para movernos o incluso pensar. Hasta que se eleva de nuevo el nivel de glucosa… Podemos estar irritables, hechos un manojo de nervios, alterados. La gravedad de la crisis doble depende de la sobredosis de glucosa. Si continuamos tomando azúcar, una nueva crisis doble empieza siempre antes de terminarse la anterior. Las crisis acumulativas al final del día pueden ser enloquecedoras. Tras varios años con días así, el resultado final son glándulas adrenales enfermas, agotadas no por exceso de trabajo, sino por un ajetreo continuo. La producción de hormonas, en general, es baja. Las cantidades no se amoldan. La alteración funcional, desequilibrada, se refleja en todo el circuito endocrino. Muy pronto el cerebro puede encontrarse en dificultades para distinguir lo real de lo irreal; estamos expuestos a volvernos precipitados, cuando el estrés se interpone en el proceso, nos desmoronamos porque no tenemos ya un sistema endócrino sano para enfrentar cualquier contingencia. Día a día nos encontramos con una falta de eficiencia, siempre cansados, nada logramos hacer, realmente sufrimos los “sugar blues” (o depresiones del azúcar)… Puesto que en algunas personas las células cerebrales dependen totalmente de la taza de azúcar en la sangre en cada momento para alimentarse, son quizás las más susceptibles de sufrir daños. La alarmante y creciente cantidad de neuróticos en el mundo lo evidencia claramente. No todos llegan al final. Algunas personas empiezan con glándulas adrenales fuertes; otras no. Los grados de abuso de azúcar y de melancolía varían, sin embargo, el cuerpo no miente - si se toma azúcar, se sienten las consecuencias.*

*Laura Urbina - Primer Manual de Nutrición Consciente*

Lo que le ocurre a un drogodependiente del azúcar es que sus niveles de glucosa están permanentemente por encima de lo normal y rara vez experimenta lo que son niveles normales de glucosa. Dicho claramente la inmensa mayoría de la población humana literalmente vive bajo los efectos de la drogadicción por azúcar sin percibirlo y sin notarlo porque para ellos lo de vivir drogados es el estado normal.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (21 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Sada acabo de ver que rescataste mi primer mensaje el cual escribí a primeros de marzo y no se publicó porque no me lo validaron en mes y pico. Unas páginas atrás está mi historia resumida, cuando decidí contarlo por segunda vez de forma más rápida y sin tantos detalles.
> Logros no. Bueno, si se considera logro mantenerse, entonces sí  deshinchada y bien de todo, aunque ando con mareos últimamente. Tengo controles de mi enfermedad para junio (analítica, ecografía y resonancia). Por ahora vamos palante  si tengo que quedarme en mi estado actual, siempre será mejor que subir, desde luego.
> 
> 
> ...



Teselia no tendrás endometriosis?

---------- Post added 21-abr-2016 at 10:12 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> L
> ---------- Post added 21-abr-2016 at 08:42 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> ...



mezclas todo y listo¿
podrías darme marca /super de esos yogures?

---------- Post added 21-abr-2016 at 10:15 ----------

ayer:
desayuno: café con leche de coco 
a media mañana café con leche y trozo bizcocho de harina almenda y cacao.
comida: ensalada de tomate y aceitunas con el lacón asado que sobró
cena: ..bar: agua con gas, 2 tapas de chorizillo al vino, luego en casa tocino artesanal ahumado en lascas

---------- Post added 21-abr-2016 at 10:20 ----------

acabo de encargar este cachivache
Mod. 527N - Jata
Analizadores Fitness Mod. 527N
Analiza:
- Masa muscular.
- Agua corporal.
- Grasa corporal.
- Densidad ósea.
- Índice de masa corporal.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> no tendrás endometriosis?
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-abr-2016 at 10:12 ----------
> 
> ...





Mezclo todo y repito  es que el sabor del cacao mezclado con la miel es una perdición. Nada, compro los yogures naturales danone, sin más, cacao la plata que me gusta más que el valor, miel de la buena, y ale, para dentro.::

---------- Post added 21-abr-2016 at 12:27 ----------

Diréis que me repito pero un compañero ha hecho pastel de avena y diossss....es diabético y él no lo puede comer, me dice que ha echado la mitad de azúcar de lo que venía en la receta..y aún así lo he encontrado muy muy dulce. Joder, ¿por qué en las recetas te dicen que eches esa salvajada de azúcar???? Es mucho, es evidente....qué forma de envenenarnos :vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (21 Abr 2016)

Suelo llevar una alimentación "correcta" sin ser un talibán pero desde hace como 1 mes por razones que no vienen al caso estoy comiendo fatal y no os podéis ni imaginar los cambios que estoy sufriendo en mi cuerpo. Para que os hagáis una idea he multiplicado el consumo de pan x5 y me los zampo con todo tipo de embutidos, zumos industriales, azucar para el café, etc.

Pues bien; he engordado 5 kilos, se me ha activado el acné por todo el cuerpo, una fístula anal (no recuerdo el nombre preciso, pero que me diagnosticaron hace tiempo) la tengo super-hinchada que apenas me deja sentarme, escamas en la cara, poco vigor en las erecciones, pesadez, etc. Y, curiosamente, voy menos a cagar que antes comiendo 5 veces más.

Es alucinante los cambios que estoy sufriendo y voy a peor cada día que pasa, ahora entiendo cómo se puede sentir una persona que lleve una lamentable alimentación a lo largo del tiempo. 

El lunes empiezo una paleo medianamente seria, ya os contaré qué tal.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Abr 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> Suelo llevar una alimentación "correcta" sin ser un talibán pero desde hace como 1 mes por razones que no vienen al caso estoy comiendo fatal y no os podéis ni imaginar los cambios que estoy sufriendo en mi cuerpo. Para que os hagáis una idea he multiplicado el consumo de pan x5 y me los zampo con todo tipo de embutidos, zumos industriales, azucar para el café, etc.
> 
> Pues bien; he engordado 5 kilos, se me ha activado el acné por todo el cuerpo, una fístula anal (no recuerdo el nombre preciso, pero que me diagnosticaron hace tiempo) la tengo super-hinchada que apenas me deja sentarme, escamas en la cara, poco vigor en las erecciones, pesadez, etc. Y, curiosamente, voy menos a cagar que antes comiendo 5 veces más.
> 
> ...



Dios,,,¿¿por un messss??????????? :8::8::8::8:
::::
No puede ser....::


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (21 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Dios,,,¿¿por un messss??????????? :8::8::8::8:
> ::::
> No puede ser....::



No llega ni a un mes, 22/23 días. Te juro que todo es verdad.

Cuando bajas la guardia y te dejas ir te pones a comer como una auténtica bestia, al que le haya pasado me entiende. Y las consecuencias de esa mala alimentación crecen exponencialmente, cada día estar peor, te sientes peor y es más difícil salir.

Yo por suerte sé cambiar el chip rápido y el lunes daré un cambio radical, hay otros que no y entiendo que se vean en la más absoluta miseria porque te sientes como una mierda.

La alimentación lo es todo.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Abr 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> No llega ni a un mes, 22/23 días. Te juro que todo es verdad.
> 
> Cuando bajas la guardia y te dejas ir te pones a comer como una auténtica bestia, al que le haya pasado me entiende. Y las consecuencias de esa mala alimentación crecen exponencialmente, cada día estar peor, te sientes peor y es más difícil salir.
> 
> ...



Algo has subido obviamente de grasa, pero aquí ha habido una retención brutal de líquidos e hinchamiento intestinal. 

Lunes: te levantas y te hidratas bien. Si quieres, te tomas un café solo.
Y no comas hasta que REALMENTE tengas hambre. Cuando tengas hambre cómete unos frutos secos (nueces, almendras, avellanas, macadamia...). No te abalances sobre ellas, despacito, puesto que sacian mucho y verás con que comas unas pocas, ya no tendrás esa hambre.
Luego a la hora de la comida:
- conejo al horno o pollo. Sin mirar la cantidad. Sin nada más (ni verduras ni frutas ni nada...). Lo puedes comer junto a una tortilla o un par de huevos duros. Yo me como un conejo entero. Sin miedo. Si aún te queda hambre: frutos secos, algo de coco o una cucharada de ghee o unas olivas o un aguacate.

Irás más que saciado para el resto del día (aunque puedas tener el mono del azúcar).

Cena: pescado + verduras.

Verás como a media noche seguramente tengas que levantarte a hacer pipí. Tu cuerpo ya habrá empezado a eliminar líquidos sobrantes. Si no es esta primera noche, será la segunda, pero verás como estarás 1-2 días yendo más al lavabo.

Siempre que tengas unos días locos de comida, el día siguiente, ayuna hasta que tu cuerpo realmente tenga hambre de verdad y luego come:
grasas buenas + proteina. E intenta no comer frutas ni nada de hidratos. Como mucho verdura.

En 48 horas, habrás perdido 1-2 kilos y notarás un cierto deshinchamiento.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Dios,,,¿¿por un messss??????????? :8::8::8::8:
> ::::
> No puede ser....::*



El exceso de carbohidratos retiene un montón de agua, habrá engordado un kilo de grasa por ejemplo y el resto retención de líquidos, cosas más raras he visto. En cuanto reduzca los carbohidratos vuelve a perder los líquidos rapidamente, la grasa que haya ganado ya es otra cosa y tarda más. Para ganar 5 kilos puros de grasa en tres semanas hay que comer una brutalidad a lo mejor 6 o 7000 calorías diarias más de las que necesites y no moverte del sofá casi ni para rascarte.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (21 Abr 2016)

se está convirtiendo este en uno de los hilos más interesantes de todo el foro.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2016 at 11:22 ----------

qué opináis sobre el beber agua? muchas dietas dan 2 litros diarios


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El exceso de carbohidratos retiene un montón de agua, habrá engordado un kilo de grasa por ejemplo y el resto retención de líquidos, cosas más raras he visto. En cuanto reduzca los carbohidratos vuelve a perder los líquidos rapidamente, la grasa que haya ganado ya es otra cosa y tarda más. Para ganar 5 kilos puros de grasa en tres semanas hay que comer una brutalidad a lo mejor 6 o 7000 calorías diarias más de las que necesites y no moverte del sofá casi ni para rascarte.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero es que no es sólo el peso, ha dicho más cosas : Uff, somos lo que comemos y no sabemos hasta qué punto.:ouch:


----------



## zapatitos (21 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Pero es que no es sólo el peso, ha dicho más cosas : Uff, somos lo que comemos y no sabemos hasta qué punto.:ouch:*



Hombre, si tiene una fístula y ha cambiado sus costumbres de ir al baño a peor pues normal que se le haya empeorado, si ha ganado 5 kilos rapidamente normal que se sienta más pesado y si se ha atiborrado de grasas malas sin meter buenas y si ha gando algo más de grasa también ha ganado algo más de estrógenos mientras producirá menos testosterona así que también es normal que trempe menos. Se junta todo.

Lo que pasa es que muchos no trempan bien y le echan la culpa al stress, la edad, etc cuando la mayor culpa la tienen la alimentación y no hacer ejercicio, están tan acostumbrados a tener esos problemas que ya lo ven incluso normal y si les dices la verdadera causa te miran con ojos de buho y te llaman loco y conspiranoico.

Buena alimentación y ejercicio intenso habitual y funcionas hasta el último día de tu vida, eso está ya más que garantizado 100%

Saludos.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (21 Abr 2016)

Mirad hasta hace casi un mes hacía ejercicio diario y me alimentaba medianamente bien pero como he comentado, ahora como fatal y apenas me muevo. A partir de los días 5/6 empiezas a notarse cambios en el cuerpo significativas, yo lo noto principálmente en el acné que me sale con mucha fuerza en la espalda, nuca, cara, etc. además de la fístula que se me activa enormemente, esto es curioso porque cuando me alimento bien está dormida durante larguísimos periodos de tiempo. Parece como si mi cuerpo necesita "escupir" toda la basura que le estoy metiendo y busca todas esas formas para hacerlo.

Con respecto a ir al bater me pasa que cuando me alimento bien voy como un reloj todos los días, y ahora en contadas ocasiones. Lo noto porque a veces me tengo que preguntar "cuánto tiempo llevo sin cagar?" no sé si me entendéis. Pero como ya he pasado por circustancias parecidas tengo que decir que lo de ir a MEAR más veces después de alimentarse fatal a pasar a alimentarse bien es absolutamente cierto e increíble. Puedes pasarte tranquilamente UN DÍA ENTERO yendo al bater, como 20/25 veces expulsando líquido.

El que piense que estoy exagerando que haga la prueba y como en el programa ese de 21 días, se haga uno comiendo fatal y experimente los resultados catastróficos que le produce al cuerpo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Abr 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> Mirad hasta hace casi un mes hacía ejercicio diario y me alimentaba medianamente bien pero como he comentado, ahora como fatal y apenas me muevo. A partir de los días 5/6 empiezas a notarse cambios en el cuerpo significativas, yo lo noto principálmente en el acné que me sale con mucha fuerza en la espalda, nuca, cara, etc. además de la fístula que se me activa enormemente, esto es curioso porque cuando me alimento bien está dormida durante larguísimos periodos de tiempo. Parece como si mi cuerpo necesita "escupir" toda la basura que le estoy metiendo y busca todas esas formas para hacerlo.
> 
> Con respecto a ir al bater me pasa que cuando me alimento bien voy como un reloj todos los días, y ahora en contadas ocasiones. Lo noto porque a veces me tengo que preguntar "cuánto tiempo llevo sin cagar?" no sé si me entendéis. Pero como ya he pasado por circustancias parecidas tengo que decir que lo de ir a MEAR más veces después de alimentarse fatal a pasar a alimentarse bien es absolutamente cierto e increíble. Puedes pasarte tranquilamente UN DÍA ENTERO yendo al bater, como 20/25 veces expulsando líquido.
> 
> El que piense que estoy exagerando que haga la prueba y como en el programa ese de 21 días, se haga uno comiendo fatal y experimente los resultados catastróficos que le produce al cuerpo.



Bueno depende de cada uno, yo antes me inflaba a pan y pasta, bollitos :baba::baba::baba: :baba::baba: y la verdad es que de peso sigo muy parecida, ahora he bajado a unos 53-54, estaba por los 55 habitualmente. Me notaba más pesada, con más sueño y menos fuerza. Y tenía el colesterol más alto. 
Pero sé que aunque externamente no se me nota demasiado, por dentro estoy mucho mejor y eso a la larga se agradece.


----------



## Johnny Drama (21 Abr 2016)

> como en el programa ese de 21 días, se haga uno comiendo fatal y experimente los resultados catastróficos que le produce al cuerpo.



Deberían hacer un programa de esos de 21 días, pero quitando azúcar, pan , pasta... Y ver la evolución...


----------



## Genis Vell (21 Abr 2016)

A los expertos del foro que opinión os merecen los batidos de proteínas, los de suero de leche específicamente, desde el punto de vista, nutricional Paleo y de salud, no desde el punto de vista fitness aunque si quereis aportarlo no está de más.

Por ejemplo estos datos de una Proteína de Suero concentrada Sabor Chocolate Suave, la más sencilla palatable:

Ingredientes: Concentrado de Proteína de Suero (Leche) (91%), Emulsionante (Lecitina de Soja), Cacao en Polvo, Aromatizante, Edulcorante (Sucralosa)

Valores nutricionales por 100gr: 
Grasas 7,5gr (sat. 5gr)
Carbos: 4gr (azúcares) 
Protes: 82gr


----------



## Teselia (21 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Teselia no tendrás endometriosis?



Sí sada, tengo endometriosis. Tengo un endometrioma de 5cm, y me harán la resonancia para ver si tengo adherencias o endometriomas en la pelvis y en intestinos


----------



## Clavisto (21 Abr 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Deberían hacer un programa de esos de 21 días, pero quitando azúcar, pan , pasta... Y ver la evolución...



Y el día previo a su emisión las azucareras y los cerealistos le mandan al Tom Hagen de turno.


----------



## Genis Vell (21 Abr 2016)

Por cierto visto en Facebook:


*Las personas con mayor consumo de pan tienen menos sobrepeso*
" cerca del 50% no saber, que el pan integral puede ayudar en el control de la diabetes."

Las personas con mayor consumo de pan tienen menos sobrepeso


*¿Quieres salvar árboles? Come menos carne
*
"Un avanzado análisis matemático demuestra que evitar la deforestación requiere un cambio planetario de los hábitos dietéticos. El veganismo salva bosques"

¿Quieres salvar árboles? Come menos carne | Ciencia | EL PAÍS


----------



## zapatitos (21 Abr 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> *A los expertos del foro que opinión os merecen los batidos de proteínas, los de suero de leche específicamente, desde el punto de vista, nutricional Paleo y de salud, no desde el punto de vista fitness aunque si quereis aportarlo no está de más.
> 
> Por ejemplo estos datos de una Proteína de Suero concentrada Sabor Chocolate Suave, la más sencilla palatable:
> 
> ...



En principio la proteina de suero es un producto procesado así que para un paleo estricto que sigue la alimentación natural que teoricamente seguían nuestros antepasados no tiene cabida, no me imagino a un cavernícola bebiendo batidos de proteinas.

Eso ya te lo dirán los paleos que yo no lo soy sino más bien autodidacta, lo que si te puedo decir sobre ese concentrado de suero:

- Lleva sucralosa. La sucralosa es un edulcorante sin calorías muchísimo más dulce que el azúcar que se utiliza bastante en la dietética y en la pastelería para los productos que deben durar mucho tiempo. Tiene bastantes efectos secundarios, yo personalmente la evitaría.

- Evita las proteinas de sabores, cómprala neutra y añádele cacao natural, crema de cacahuete, crema de almendras, miel. A lo mejor lo has probado y dirás no sabe igual, pues claro que no sabe igual porque para que sepa igual que la proteina con sabor le tienes que echar las mismas porquerías que le echan los fabricantes a la proteina de sabor para que sepa dulce. Si algo sabe simiilar a la porquería probablemente es porque le añaden porquerías.

- En mi opinión una de las mejores proteinas de suero neutras calidad-precio es una que cuesta 9.99 el medio kilo y alrededor de 55 los 5 kilos. Su único añadido es el E-322 que hasta ahora no se le ha encontrado ningún efecto negativo en el ser humano. Ahí mismo podrás comprobar la diferencia de nutrientes entre la misma proteina neutras o con saborcitos. Con esos datos no te será difícil encontrarla si estás interesado.

Saludos.


----------



## el cura (21 Abr 2016)

¿Y que opinión tenies de la creatina?


----------



## Zekko (21 Abr 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Por cierto visto en Facebook:
> 
> 
> *Las personas con mayor consumo de pan tienen menos sobrepeso*
> ...



:: :: :: ::


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Abr 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> A los expertos del foro que opinión os merecen los batidos de proteínas, los de suero de leche específicamente, desde el punto de vista, nutricional Paleo y de salud, no desde el punto de vista fitness aunque si quereis aportarlo no está de más.
> 
> Por ejemplo estos datos de una Proteína de Suero concentrada Sabor Chocolate Suave, la más sencilla palatable:
> 
> ...



No seré yo el que le diga a nadie lo que debe y lo que no debe comer, pero estamos hablando de que la idea positiva es volver a una alimentación lo más natural posible, y de la artificialidad de la alimentación como origen de la enfermedad. De elegir una ensalada antes que un Yatekomo, o un filete a la plancha en vez de un sanjacobo precochinado.

Creo que un batido de proteínas es algo que va un punto más allá del Yatekomo. Si alguien quiere deformar su cuerpo rápidamente, es posible que éso le sirva para hacer el proceso más rápido. No pretendas que, además, éso sea positivo para su salud, porque me temo que no lo será.

Por otra parte, creo que debemos huir por sistema de comer con reloj, tomar tal cosa post-entreno, un suplemento cuando me levanto y unas vitaminas para que me crezca no sé qué músculo. Creo que la salud está en comer con hambre, beber con sed, dormir con sueño y follar con ganas.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Abr 2016)

el cura dijo:


> *¿Y que opinión tenies de la creatina?*



Que la gente está pensando todo el día en tomar muchos "suplementos" y se olvidan de lo más importante que es comer bien y entrenar.

Saludos.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (21 Abr 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No seré yo el que le diga a nadie lo que debe y lo que no debe comer, pero estamos hablando de que la idea positiva es volver a una alimentación lo más natural posible, y de la artificialidad de la alimentación como origen de la enfermedad. De elegir una ensalada antes que un Yatekomo, o un filete a la plancha en vez de un sanjacobo precochinado.
> 
> Creo que un batido de proteínas es algo que va un punto más allá del Yatekomo. Si alguien quiere deformar su cuerpo rápidamente, es posible que éso le sirva para hacer el proceso más rápido. No pretendas que, además, éso sea positivo para su salud, porque me temo que no lo será.
> 
> Por otra parte, creo que debemos huir por sistema de comer con reloj, tomar tal cosa post-entreno, un suplemento cuando me levanto y unas vitaminas para que me crezca no sé qué músculo. Creo que la salud está en comer con hambre, beber con sed, dormir con sueño y follar con ganas.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Bravo!

Creo que en lo escrito por antonio estrada se puede resumir los 2K mensajes de uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja.info


----------



## zapatitos (21 Abr 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> *No seré yo el que le diga a nadie lo que debe y lo que no debe comer, pero estamos hablando de que la idea positiva es volver a una alimentación lo más natural posible, y de la artificialidad de la alimentación como origen de la enfermedad. De elegir una ensalada antes que un Yatekomo, o un filete a la plancha en vez de un sanjacobo precochinado.
> 
> Creo que un batido de proteínas es algo que va un punto más allá del Yatekomo. Si alguien quiere deformar su cuerpo rápidamente, es posible que éso le sirva para hacer el proceso más rápido. No pretendas que, además, éso sea positivo para su salud, porque me temo que no lo será.
> 
> Por otra parte, creo que debemos huir por sistema de comer con reloj, tomar tal cosa post-entreno, un suplemento cuando me levanto y unas vitaminas para que me crezca no sé qué músculo. Creo que la salud está en comer con hambre, beber con sed, dormir con sueño y follar con ganas.*



Lo que importa es saber lo que haces, el porqué, para qué y como hacerlo. Si practicas deporte y quieres mejorar tu físico no tienes más opción que comer a ciertas horas con el reloj. Eso no es bueno ni malo en si mismo porque te podría poner montones de ejemplos de tipos que lo han hecho y han tenido una vida larga y plena. 

Otra cosa es que no te guste un cuerpo más musculado de lo normal y por eso los llames deformes o que creas que a todos los que nos gusta la musculación aspiramos a cuerpos como los de los culturistas profesionales porque en eso te equivocas. El levantamiento de pesos no es positivo la salud sino muy positivo y también para la mente.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que importa es saber lo que haces, el porqué, para qué y como hacerlo. Si practicas deporte y quieres mejorar tu físico no tienes más opción que comer a ciertas horas con el reloj. Eso no es bueno ni malo en si mismo porque te podría poner montones de ejemplos de tipos que lo han hecho y han tenido una vida larga y plena.
> 
> Otra cosa es que no te guste un cuerpo más musculado de lo normal y por eso los llames deformes o que creas que a todos los que nos gusta la musculación aspiramos a cuerpos como los de los culturistas profesionales porque en eso te equivocas. El levantamiento de pesos no es positivo la salud sino muy positivo y también para la mente.
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes toda la razón. Si haces pesas, si quieres estar en forma y fuerte, yo no diría que tengas una obsesión por deformar tu cuerpo. He levantado pesas y sé de qué hablas. Es un ejercicio no solo recomendable, sino que creo que es básico.

Pero hay mucha gente que tiene una obsesión por llevarlo al extremo. Justo debajo de mi casa, un excampeón de España de culturismo tiene una tienda de suplementos alimenticios. Deberías ver la fauna.

Un cuerpo de un mamífero, es capaz de metabolizar unas ciertas cantidades de nutrientes de modo natural. Por así decirlo tiene una eficiencia determinada. Supongo que si comes más de 5 kilos de ternera todos los días, todos estaremos de acuerdo en que estás excediéndote. Pues hay literalmente millones de españoles metiéndose el equivalente a éso, si bien en forma de batidos hiperprotéicos.

A mi hijo en el gimnasio le apodan "el limpio" porque es el único que entrena y se va a casa a comerse dos huevos fritos con jamón.

¿Es bueno? ¿Es malo? ¿No pasa nada? Dime quién ha pagado el estudio "científico" y te diré lo que dice.

El sentido común me dice que todo es cuestión de medida. Que digerir, asimilar y excretar está también mediatizado por esa medida. Tú le metes a tu cuerpo 50 gramos proteínas y las asimila y se deshace de los desechos de una forma. Cuando le metes una cantidad 5 ó 10 veces superior, casi seguro que todo se pone a funcionar al límite.

Esa es la razón por la que me parece que los suplementos que no encuentres en la comida real no son buena idea. Que decidas comer huevos, carne, pescado en mayor cantidad es una cosa. Que decidas meterte las proteínas liofilizdas comiéndote lo de la semana en una tarde es muy otra.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (22 Abr 2016)

Como he comentado algunos post atrás, llevo como 1 mes alimentándome fatal, engullendo todo lo que se me pone por delante.

Bien, a partir de este lunes 25 voy a llevar a cabo una dieta paleo medianamente seria, pero sin ser un talibán. Por supuesto que las líneas rojas no las voy a pasar (pan, bollería industrial y todas esas mierdas que ya conocéis), básicamente me alimentaré de:

FRUTA
VERDURA
CARNE
PESCADO
FRUTOS SECOS

Quería preguntaros si alguno de vosotros está en mi misma situación: cuerpo semi trabajado pero que últimamente por circustancias se ha dejado ir y quiere empezar un programa de ejercicios-alimentación para llegar de manera óptima al verano. Si es así que lo comunique y comparamos los antes/después para ver los cambios que se han producido en nuestro cuerpo, con fotos si fuese necesario.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Abr 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> Como he comentado algunos post atrás, llevo como 1 mes alimentándome fatal, engullendo todo lo que se me pone por delante.
> 
> Bien, a partir de este lunes 25 voy a llevar a cabo una dieta paleo medianamente seria, pero sin ser un talibán. Por supuesto que las líneas rojas no las voy a pasar (pan, bollería industrial y todas esas mierdas que ya conocéis), básicamente me alimentaré de:
> 
> ...



Ponle huevos ,maifrend. Seguramente sean uno de los alimentos más nutritivos. Mejor de payés o ecológicos.

En tanto que dejes al cuerpo a 0 de harinas y no abuses de la fruta, los resultados son evidentes ya en la primera semana.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (22 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ponle huevos ,maifrend. Seguramente sean uno de los alimentos más nutritivos. Mejor de payés o ecológicos.
> 
> En tanto que dejes al cuerpo a 0 de harinas y no abuses de la fruta, los resultados son evidentes ya en la primera semana.



Si tu supieras que no puedo comer huevo me cago en la puta... he estado con infecciones de muela bestiales tomando tratamiento más ibuprofeno, paracetamol, etc. a tutiplen y me ha causado un destrozo en el estómago impresionante, ahora cada vez que como huevo me paso el día entero con dolores, parece como si no aceptara alguno de sus componentes. Es una putada pero bueno, veremos qué podemos hacer.

¿Qué os parece si abro un post para seguir un programa de entrenamiento calisténico (sin pesas, ejercicios con tu propio cuerpo) + alimentación paleo y vemos los resultados? puedo poner fotos y hacer un seguimiento.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (22 Abr 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> Si tu supieras que no puedo comer huevo me cago en la puta... he estado con infecciones de muela bestiales tomando tratamiento más ibuprofeno, paracetamol, etc. a tutiplen y me ha causado un destrozo en el estómago impresionante, ahora cada vez que como huevo me paso el día entero con dolores, parece como si no aceptara alguno de sus componentes. Es una putada pero bueno, veremos qué podemos hacer.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece si abro un post para seguir un programa de entrenamiento calisténico (sin pesas, ejercicios con tu propio cuerpo) + alimentación paleo y vemos los resultados? puedo poner fotos y hacer un seguimiento.



Vaya..qué mala pata. Bueno cuando se te recupere el estómago podrás tomar huevos. ¿No te iría bien probióticos de farmacia, las bacterias esas que venden para la flora intestinal??


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (22 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Vaya..qué mala pata. Bueno cuando se te recupere el estómago podrás tomar huevos. ¿No te iría bien probióticos de farmacia, las bacterias esas que venden para la flora intestinal??



Tengo que ir a coger cita para el dermatólogo y a hacerme una analítica para ver cómo va la cosa con el programa que voy a seguir, le comentaré de camino a mi médico de cabecera lo de los huevos... veremos que me dice


----------



## curioseador (22 Abr 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> Si tu supieras que no puedo comer huevo me cago en la puta... he estado con infecciones de muela bestiales tomando tratamiento más ibuprofeno, paracetamol, etc. a tutiplen y me ha causado un destrozo en el estómago impresionante, ahora cada vez que como huevo me paso el día entero con dolores, parece como si no aceptara alguno de sus componentes. Es una putada pero bueno, veremos qué podemos hacer.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece si abro un post para seguir un programa de entrenamiento calisténico (sin pesas, ejercicios con tu propio cuerpo) + alimentación paleo y vemos los resultados? puedo poner fotos y hacer un seguimiento.



Me parece una gran idea.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2016 at 13:40 ----------

Pues hoy he ido a por el yogur griego día y me encuentro que si que tiene azucares en su composición. No es un 0 gr como indicaba en la web : FatSecret - Error

No se poner imágenes , pero os lo escribo: por cada 100gr
-grasas 10g de las cuales 6,2g son saturadas
-Hidratos de carbono 5,2gr de los cuales azucares 5,2gr
-Proteinas 3,6gr
-sal
y me vuelvo a hacer la misma pregunta. Ya veo que todos los yogures tienen azucares en mayor o menor grado, pero todos tienen. ¿ estos azucares serán restos de lactosa residual o que les añaden azúcar?


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (22 Abr 2016)

curioseador dijo:


> Me parece una gran idea.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-abr-2016 at 13:40 ----------
> 
> ...



No soy un experto ni muchísimo menos, pero joder por un yogurt no nos podemos volver locos, si hay algo que no te convence quítalo de tu dieta o te cargar 1/2 por semana que no creo que pase nada. Yo siempre me baso en las familias: FRUTA, VERDURA, CARNE Y PESCADO. A partir de ahí si un día se te apetece un yogurt pues te lo tomas y ya está, no hace falta obsesionarse mirando etiquetas ni nada. Otro cosa bien distinta es que te tomes 4/5 diarios. Hay que cuidarse pero sin llegar a la locura. Al menos es mi opinión no sé cómo lo véis vosotros.


----------



## Baubens (22 Abr 2016)

y la dieta esa a base de avena? de solo comer avena?


----------



## Redditch (22 Abr 2016)

curioseador dijo:


> Me parece una gran idea.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-abr-2016 at 13:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo encontre uno del carrefour en Spain con azucares entorno a 2 gr... como los que compro en UK, eso si 5 euros la unidad... comer sano es lo que tiene.
Y de cabra he llegado a ver con solo 1.6 de azucar pero esos si que son caros al menos en UK.

A mi 5,2 de azucar en un yogur me parece una barbaridad...cuando pruebes los que llevan 2gr o menos comprenderas la de mierda que le meten a los otros...


----------



## Baubens (22 Abr 2016)

y la dieta de solo comer mogollon de proteinas y nada de carbohidratos, del medico ese atkins, vi su libro en una feria por 2 euros.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2016 at 14:10 ----------




Redditch dijo:


> Yo encontre uno del carrefour en Spain con azucares entorno a 2 gr... como los que compro en UK, eso si 5 euros la unidad... comer sano es lo que tiene.
> Y de cabra he llegado a ver con solo 1.6 de azucar pero esos si que son caros al menos en UK.



la avena es mas barata en UK que en españa, en el iceland me acuerdo que estaba tirada de precio con aqui..


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (22 Abr 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> No soy un experto ni muchísimo menos, pero joder por un yogurt no nos podemos volver locos, si hay algo que no te convence quítalo de tu dieta o te cargar 1/2 por semana que no creo que pase nada. Yo siempre me baso en las familias: FRUTA, VERDURA, CARNE Y PESCADO. A partir de ahí si un día se te apetece un yogurt pues te lo tomas y ya está, no hace falta obsesionarse mirando etiquetas ni nada. Otro cosa bien distinta es que te tomes 4/5 diarios. Hay que cuidarse pero sin llegar a la locura. Al menos es mi opinión no sé cómo lo véis vosotros.



Eso es...
Aún así yo en los danone que pillo en ingredientes pone leche fresca, suero de leche y ya, si hay azúcares serán los naturalmente presentes digo yo.
Yo tomo unos 2-3 diarios de un tiempo a esta parte ::


----------



## Zekko (22 Abr 2016)

Un amigo antipaleo me ha enviado esto:



> *The Paleo Diet Is Uncivilized (And Unhealthy and Untrue)*
> 
> Low-carbohydrate (low-carb) diets are fueling the destruction of human health and our planet Earth. “Low-carbohydrate” means a diet high in animal foods and low in plant foods. Only plants synthesize carbohydrates (sugars). The body parts of animals, including red meat, poultry, seafood, and fish, and eggs, contain no carbohydrates. Animal secretions (like mammalian milk) contain sugars synthesized by plants (the cow eats the grass that made the sugar). The original Atkins Diet is the ultimate in low-carb eating. This diet works by starving the human body of carbohydrates in order to induce a state of illness (ketosis), which can result in weight loss. People become too sick to eat too much.
> 
> ...



Fuente: Paleo Diet Is Uncivilized (and Unhealthy and Untrue): McDougall Newsletter - June 2012

¿Qué le digo?


----------



## Clavisto (22 Abr 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> Un amigo antipaleo me ha enviado esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tiene razón. Y luego sigues a tu marcha.

No pierdas el tiempo.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (22 Abr 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Por cierto visto en Facebook:
> 
> 
> *Las personas con mayor consumo de pan tienen menos sobrepeso*
> ...




El segundo mensaje es de traca y de tratar al lector de disminuido mental.
Intenta asociar dos cosas que a priori no tienen nada que ver pero conforme lo lees ,te das cuenta del verdadero objetivo....."hazte vegetariano"

Voy a lanzar un viral yo ...
""Quieres acabar con el hambre en el mundo?? Come ratas únicamente ,fuente inagotable de alimentación y proteínas......


Estoy empezando a pensar seriamente en tomar la filosofía de hacer justo lo contrario de lo que aparezca en los medios generalistas,así sin pensar.
Quien coño lanza esos mensajes virales???????


----------



## zapatitos (22 Abr 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> *Tienes toda la razón. Si haces pesas, si quieres estar en forma y fuerte, yo no diría que tengas una obsesión por deformar tu cuerpo. He levantado pesas y sé de qué hablas. Es un ejercicio no solo recomendable, sino que creo que es básico.
> 
> Pero hay mucha gente que tiene una obsesión por llevarlo al extremo. Justo debajo de mi casa, un excampeón de España de culturismo tiene una tienda de suplementos alimenticios. Deberías ver la fauna.
> 
> ...




Lo que se ha impuesto ahora es el Fisioculturismo que es una aberración yanqui del Culturismo cuya única finalidad es desarrollar los músculos lo más grandes posibles.

El Culturismo es de origen francés y consiste en el desarrollo integral de la personalidad y la persona. El músculo más importante para un culturista no son los cuadriceps o el biceps sino que es el cerebro y como los demás músculos lo va entrenando y alimentando durante toda su vida. El culturista no desarrolla los músculos cueste lo que cueste hasta el punto de andar con dificultad o no poder ni correr, busca la salud, la proporción, agilidad, velocidad, potencia, flexibilidad, intelecto, etc. El culturista no tiene pánico a hacer aeróbicos por si pierde un gramo de músculo ni terror a saltarse una comida porque no va a ganar un miligramo peso en el deltoides.

No hay que confundir las cosas, a mí me parece perfecto que la gente vaya a los gimnasios a entrenar para intentar ganar medallitas, intentar ligar en verano en las piscinas y playas o intentar impresionar a la rubia macizota que está haciendo bicicleta estática levantando medio gimnasio en el press de banca. Pero eso no es culturismo sino culto al físico, culto al ego y ganas locas de que llegue el veranito para pillar a alguna y echar un kiki.

Sobre suplementos y comida real ¿que es comida real? Si nos ponemos estrictos y no admitimos ningún tipo de procesamiento en las comidas entonces podrías comer pocas cosas. Tu hijo se tendría que comer los huevos crudos (freir y cocer es un procesamiento) no podría comer jamón (salado, enfriamiento, desecado, etc que también son procesamientos) te tendrías que comer la carne cruda, las verduras crudad (cualquier otra forma sería procesarlo). Lo que pasa es que tú tienes asumido que esos procesamientos no son malos y que todos los demás son malos y no es necesariamente, busca el modo de extracción del concentrado de suero (la única que "defiendo" de todas las proteinas de suero, las demás no me parecen recomendables salvo para acérrimos de la musculación y masa muscular) y me dices que tiene de anormal que no tengan otros procesados más admitidos por los paleos y naturalistas.

La medida es algo muy personal, está claro que si tu actividad es salir a pasear con el perro, un poco de bicicleta y cosas así no vas a necesitar demasiada proteina, si entrenas habitualmente con pesos con intensidad probablemente necesites más cantidad de proteina y también es probable que no la puedas conseguir siempre toda de los alimentos. Yo también me guío mucho por el sentido común y el sentido común me dice que no es lógico que alguien sometido a un gran stress físico y muscular tome la misma cantidad de proteina que uno "normal" y viceversa que alguien "normal" tome la misma cantidad de proteina que el sometido a un gran strees físico, los dos podrían sufrir serios problemas de hacerlo.

El equivalente a 5 Kg de ternera sería algo más de un kilo de proteina de suero, hay que ser muy acérrimo y muy acémila para meterse esas cantidades tampoco exageres. Lo "normal" que he visto siempre ha sido en torno a 3-4 gr por kilo de peso, los que se lo toman "muy en serio" pueden llegar a unos 8 por kilo, a mí me parece pasarse porque la mayoría no lo necesitan ya que para metabolizar tal cantidad de proteina hace falta entrenar muy fuerte y otras más cosas, la mayoría terminan orinando y defecando proteina pura pero bueno es su vida y su dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## curioseador (22 Abr 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> No soy un experto ni muchísimo menos, pero joder por un yogurt no nos podemos volver locos, si hay algo que no te convence quítalo de tu dieta o te cargar 1/2 por semana que no creo que pase nada. Yo siempre me baso en las familias: FRUTA, VERDURA, CARNE Y PESCADO. A partir de ahí si un día se te apetece un yogurt pues te lo tomas y ya está, no hace falta obsesionarse mirando etiquetas ni nada. Otro cosa bien distinta es que te tomes 4/5 diarios. Hay que cuidarse pero sin llegar a la locura. Al menos es mi opinión no sé cómo lo véis vosotros.



A ver, ni me obsesiono ni me vuelvo loco. Es simplemente que me produce mucha curiosidad que en todos ellos aparezca como componente el azúcar y no sabia si era lactosa del propio yogur o añadida. Y preguntaba por aquí por si alguien lo sabía y lo pudiera explicar. Como tantas otras preguntas que los demás foreros exponen...


----------



## Zoidberg (22 Abr 2016)

curioseador dijo:


> A ver, ni me obsesiono ni me vuelvo loco. Es simplemente que me produce mucha curiosidad que en todos ellos aparezca como componente el azúcar y no sabia si era lactosa del propio yogur o añadida. Y preguntaba por aquí por si alguien lo sabía y lo pudiera explicar. Como tantas otras preguntas que los demás foreros exponen...




Según BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2014-4515:
_
1. Yogur natural. Es el definido en el apartado 1 del artículo 2.
(Nota 1)

2. Yogur natural azucarado. Es el yogur natural al que se han añadido azúcar o azúcares comestibles.

3. Yogur edulcorado. Es el yogur natural al que se han añadido edulcorantes autorizados.
_

El yogur natural *no azucarado*, que es el que nos interesa, *siempre* tendrá lactosa, que es el azúcar propio de la leche. No hay más misterio.


Nota 1:
_
Artículo 2. Definiciones.

1.«Yogur» o «yoghourt»: El producto de leche coagulada obtenido por fermentación láctica mediante la acción de Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus y Streptococcus thermophilus a partir de leche o de leche concentrada, desnatadas o no, o de nata, o de mezcla de dos o mas de dichos productos, con o sin la adición de otros ingredientes lácteos indicados en el apartado 2 del artículo 5, que previamente hayan sufrido un tratamiento térmico u otro tipo de tratamiento, equivalente, al menos, a la pasterización._


----------



## curioseador (22 Abr 2016)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Según BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2014-4515:
> _
> 1. Yogur natural. Es el definido en el apartado 1 del artículo 2.
> (Nota 1)
> ...



Muchas gracias. Perfectamente claro


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Abr 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> Un amigo antipaleo me ha enviado esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dile que es un puto panfleto provegano y que la paleo no es ni alta ni baja en hidratos, solo es baja en doritos y bollicaos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (22 Abr 2016)

Sobre los yogures caseros, ¿cuántos carbohidratos pueden llegar a tener?

Yo me hago yogur casero con letona fresca (4.7/100 gr hidratos), nata líquida (3.1/100 gr hidratos) y probióticos de farmacia, que son lactobacilos en mucha más concentración y de más cepas diferentes que en un yogur normal.


----------



## sada (22 Abr 2016)

Hoy muy mal: comida con familiar adolescente en un sitio de hamburguesas menos mal que eran Gourmet carne de ternera gallega y buen pan jalapeños y aguacate 
De cena pizza casera hecha sobre durum.


----------



## Zekko (22 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Hoy muy mal: comida con familiar adolescente en un sitio de hamburguesas menos mal que eran Gourmet carne de ternera gallega y buen pan jalapeños y aguacate
> De cena pizza casera hecha sobre durum.





Yo peor... Estoy en un restaurante xino... Maldita vida social

Mañana tendré que currarme 8 tabatas por lo menos


----------



## sada (23 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith Hoy he probado la receta del desayuno agua caliente con dos cucharadas de cacao cero valor una cucharada de café soluble removí con una cuchara y la verdad no me ha gustado mucho como muy aguado y parecido al capuchino para nada. Luego le he añadido un poco quito de leche de coco y regular . Más tarde he tomado una tortilla con plátano porque tenía un dolor de cabeza tremendo


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Karlos Smith Hoy he probado la receta del desayuno agua caliente con dos cucharadas de cacao cero valor una cucharada de café soluble removí con una cuchara y la verdad no me ha gustado mucho como muy aguado y parecido al capuchino para nada. Luego le he añadido un poco quito de leche de coco y regular . Más tarde he tomado una tortilla con plátano porque tenía un dolor de cabeza tremendo



Pues el truco es no pasarse de agua, yo en realidad me pongo media taza. PEro vosotros lo teneis a huevo metele tambien la mantequilla y le dara cuerpo. Con la mantequilla como substituto de la.leche si que es muy parecido al capuchino. 
Yo no puedo usar mantequilla porque soy alergico a la proteina de la leche y siempre contiene restos. TEndria que ir buscando Ghee y no la tienen en muchos sitios, y la cobran cara.

Tambien mejora si el cafe es un liofilizado bueno, el que yo uso para hacerme solos.


Pd. Sada pero cuantos dias llevas en plan estricto? No se si aun tendras algo parecido al mono de azucar.


----------



## sada (23 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues el truco es no pasarse de agua, yo en realidad me pongo media taza. PEro vosotros lo teneis a huevo metele tambien la mantequilla y le dara cuerpo. Con la mantequilla como substituto de la.leche si que es muy parecido al capuchino.
> Yo no puedo usar mantequilla porque soy alergico a la proteina de la leche y siempre contiene restos. TEndria que ir buscando Ghee y no la tienen en muchos sitios, y la cobran cara.
> 
> Tambien mejora si el cafe es un liofilizado bueno, el que yo uso para hacerme solos.
> ...



Contando que ayer comí hamburguesa Gourmet con pan y cene pizza en base de durum 
Se puede tomar gaseOsa¿ probaré a echarle mantequilla pero entonces como hago¿ caliento el agua y luego añado todo y le pasó la minipimer¿

---------- Post added 23-abr-2016 at 14:55 ----------

Sigue con mucho dolor de cabeza y no se porque ; ya he tomado aspirina. 
Para comer chocos churrasco con all i olí casero y ensalada de lechuga


----------



## Rauxa (23 Abr 2016)

Recién salido del horno:
Por qué debes comer menos pan y cuáles son los mejores » Fitness Revolucionario


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Contando que ayer comí hamburguesa Gourmet con pan y cene pizza en base de durum
> Se puede tomar gaseOsa¿ probaré a echarle mantequilla pero entonces como hago¿ caliento el agua y luego añado todo y le pasó la minipimer¿
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2016 at 14:55 ----------
> ...



Che de verdad sois complicados.:: EL agua caliente lo disuelve todo. Con unas vueltas de cuchara, vas echando cacao, mantequilla, cafe y miel, al gusto.

GAseosa no please:ouch:


----------



## sada (23 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La mantequilla se puede tomar la normal sin problema. EL unico que no pude soy yo por mi alergia a la caseina. Pero en realidad los restos de leche son minimos. Es un alimento perfectamente paleo sin tener que ser ghee. LA mantequilla va bien para hacerse cortados y saben de p.m.
> 
> Y en cualquier reposteria paleo se puede echar sin miedo. El pastel de almendras del que tanto hablais por ejemplo. Una guarreria para dias de fiesta que esta buenisima, es mezclar cacao y mantequilla a partes iguales en una taza, algo de miel al gusto y al microjondas. Lo dejas enfriar y queda una masa de cacao maleable apta para hacer trufas. Luego las bolas las puedes cubrir de almendra picada, avellanas o lo que quieras, o meter el picado dentro....esta de muerte)
> 
> ...



Voy a probar lo del cacao y esas especie de trufas; tengo un mono que parezco un gato enjaulado


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2016)

Las trufas esas están de lujo


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Recién salido del horno:
> Por qué debes comer menos pan y cuáles son los mejores » Fitness Revolucionario



Qué bueno :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Redditch (24 Abr 2016)

Vamos a reirnos un rato...

Las personas con mayor consumo de pan tienen menos sobrepeso


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (24 Abr 2016)

Redditch dijo:


> Vamos a reirnos un rato...
> 
> Las personas con mayor consumo de pan tienen menos sobrepeso



Editado por: Secretaría Técnica y de Comunicación Campaña Pan cada día

Sin comentarios 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Abr 2016)

Redditch dijo:


> Vamos a reirnos un rato...
> 
> Las personas con mayor consumo de pan tienen menos sobrepeso





Brutal:
"Un estudio señala que actual el consumo de cereales, y especialmente el pan, es inferior al aconsejado. Además, desmonta el mito de que el pan engorda y señala que entre las personas que restringen su consumo hay más obesos."


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Brutal:
> "Un estudio señala que actual el consumo de cereales, y especialmente el pan, es inferior al aconsejado. Además, desmonta el mito de que el pan engorda y señala que entre las personas que restringen su consumo hay más obesos."



Jojo, qué cracks ::

En fin....pues hoy he pasado por delante de la panadería, había una cola impresionante y la verdad es que olía de vicio, cuesta no pasar a por tu barra de pan blanquita :baba: 
Al ver la cola he pensado... Ya está la gente buscando la droga :: y tanto que droga ya digo....Tengo que hacer esfuerzos para pasar y no comprar.


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (24 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Brutal:
> "Un estudio señala que actual el consumo de cereales, y especialmente el pan, es inferior al aconsejado. Además, desmonta el mito de que el pan engorda y señala que entre las personas que restringen su consumo hay más obesos."



En su totalidad es un disparate. Parece que es para niños pequeños, o es lo que piensan que somos 
Otra perla 
Las personas con un mayor consumo de pan, 

tienen una mejor percepción y/o 

mayores conocimientos en nutrición y 

en relación con este alimento

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## demolision (24 Abr 2016)

"Los hidratos de carbono deben aportar entre el 50 y 60% del total de la ingesta calórica diaria"

"De hecho, si consumiéramos de forma sostenida una cantidad inferior al 20% de hidratos de carbono se elevaría el riesgo de muerte”, explica el doctor Gil."

Los hidratos de carbono deben aportar entre el 50 y 60% del total de la ingesta calórica diaria | pancadadia

yo no como pan hace meses y estoy mejor.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Abr 2016)

demolision dijo:


> "Los hidratos de carbono deben aportar entre el 50 y 60% del total de la ingesta calórica diaria"
> 
> "De hecho, si consumiéramos de forma sostenida una cantidad inferior al 20% de hidratos de carbono se elevaría el riesgo de muerte”, explica el doctor Gil."
> 
> ...



Hay médicos que yo no sé... No sé si es que es lo que les han enseñado y repiten los mantras como loros y no se molestan en leer e investigar, o es que cobran de alguna multinacional y por eso dicen burradas.
Una doctora nutricionista que está viendo a un amigo ya le ha dicho que harinas fuera, nada por tanto de pan, bollos, pasta....y nada de azúcar. O muy muy ocasionalmente. Que mejor desayunar huevos, beicon... Aún hay médicos en los que.mantener la fe ::


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (24 Abr 2016)

Los panaderos haciendo publicidad del pan, contratando a actores, figurantes, y actores con número de colegiado. Nada nuevo 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (24 Abr 2016)

demolision dijo:


> "Los hidratos de carbono deben aportar entre el 50 y 60% del total de la ingesta calórica diaria"
> 
> "De hecho, si consumiéramos de forma sostenida una cantidad inferior al 20% de hidratos de carbono se elevaría el riesgo de muerte”, explica el doctor *Gil*."
> 
> ...




De segundo apellido Ipollas de la Hideputa.


Es para dejar de creer en todo lo que nos contaron sobre todo.


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2016)

Yo me siento fatal por comer tanta grasa y encima me he pesado y peso un kilo más . Hoy he desayunado leche de coco con cafe y queso curado. De comer ensalada y churrasco de cerdo con all i olí casero luego unas trufas de esas de cacao y mantequilla.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Yo me siento fatal por comer tanta grasa y encima me he pesado y peso un kilo más . Hoy he desayunado leche de coco con cafe y queso curado. De comer ensalada y churrasco de cerdo con all i olí casero luego unas trufas de esas de cacao y mantequilla.



:S :S :S vaya


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Yo me siento fatal por comer tanta grasa y encima me he pesado y peso un kilo más . Hoy he desayunado leche de coco con cafe y queso curado. De comer ensalada y churrasco de cerdo con all i olí casero luego unas trufas de esas de cacao y mantequilla.



Ejem, cuantas veces te has saltado el tema esta utima semana?

Y hay que tener claro que el primer mes es crucial. Si ese mes no se es estricto...

De momento el viernes te pusiste fina a hamburguesa y pizza, estas hoy sufriendo las consecuencias de la retencion de liquidos. Pesate de nuevo el miercoles y habras perdido el kilo, vas a mear como una fuente, y el viernes incluso habras bajado un poco.

LA parte psicologica tambien es importante, o estais convencidas de lo es bueno y lo que no:S

LA paradoja esque te sientes mas culpable de la grasa que de la pizza.


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ejem, cuantas veces te has saltado el tema esta utima semana?
> 
> Y hay que tener claro que el primer mes es crucial. Si ese mes no se es estricto...
> 
> ...



Toda la razón y si me siento más culpable porque como all i olí a manta mahonesa cacao mantequilla un blister en dos días. Acabo de hacer tu bizcocho en el microondas 5 minutos es genial


----------



## Clavisto (24 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Toda la razón y si me siento más culpable porque como all i olí a manta mahonesa cacao mantequilla un blister en dos días. Acabo de hacer tu bizcocho en el microondas 5 minutos es genial



¿Sabe cual es su verdadero problema? Que no piensa más que en la comida. O al menos esa es la impresión que da.

Intente olvidarse de ella. Haga yoga o cosas de esas. Y, sobre todo, apague la tele y no lea revistas.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Brutal:
> "Un estudio señala que actual el consumo de cereales, y especialmente el pan, es inferior al aconsejado. Además, desmonta el mito de que el pan engorda y señala que entre las personas que restringen su consumo hay más obesos."*



Es que hay que entender como funciona la lógica de los ejpertos por poner un ejemplo ahí recomiendan 6 raciones diarias de carbohidratos para estar delgados. Como llegan a esa conclusión los ejpertos:

- Hay cada vez más gordos.

- No queremos que haya tantos gordos.

- ¿Donde es donde hay menos gordos? Entre los deportistas.

- ¿Y que suelen hacer los deportistas? Toman pequeñas raciones de alimentos cada 2-3 horas con predominio de carbohidratos.

- Ya está, le decimos a la gente que coma pequeñas raciones cada 2-3 horas con predominio de carbohidratos como ellos y así no estarán gordos.

Parece mentira pero así funciona la lógica de los ejpertos.

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (25 Abr 2016)

Quiero preguntaros a los paleodietistas no una cuestión científica, sino una cuestión práctica. 

El simple olor del pan y la pizza al cocerse es delicioso. Y te puedes encontrar ese olor en cualquier lado.

¿Como hacéis los paleodietistas para evitar que la mente se os llene de pensamientos oscuros, salga a flote vuestro otro yo, y acabéis cayendo en la tentación?

Lo pregunto porque esta tarde me estaba preparando un zumo de pepino cuando de repente ha venido mi hermano y se ha puesto a cocinar una pizza. Solo el olor me ha hecho enloquecer.

Al final el zumo de pepino se ha ido a tomar por culo. Y he comido cosas que en otras circunstancias ni probaría.

Soy débil y por eso pido consejo sobre un problema que vosotros ya habréis vivido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Quiero preguntaros a los paleodietistas no una cuestión científica, sino una cuestión práctica.
> 
> El simple olor del pan y la pizza al cocerse es delicioso. Y te puedes encontrar ese olor en cualquier lado.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente nunca me ha pasado. Solo recuerdo un par de semanas que notaba que me faltaba algo. Quiza tengo la ventaja de que nunca he comido mucho dulce, el bocata diario del almuerzo si, y muchisimo refresco light que me estaba matando. Esos dos habitos me costo quitarmelos un par de semanas.

El primer mes comia como un campeon pero todo alimentos permitidos. Los fines de semana me hacia algun postre paleo.

Fue pasar un par de meses y cada vez me gustaba mas la nueva forma de comer. Buenos asados, chuletones, casqueria y mucho cacao. Las verduras me gustan todas. Y mi paella de los domingos no falto ninguna semana.

Los higos secos y las almendras me hicieron muy llevadero el primer mes.

Esa sensacion de mono que aqui relatais me duro realmente poco. Pasado el tiempo, meses, empece a comerme algun bocata y el primero no me sento muy bien, digestion pesada. Ahora si salgo algun dia al mes como pan o bocadillo, pero no lo cojo con especial gana. Mi cuerpo me dice que no es lo mejor que le puedo meter, no lo echo nada en falta.

El dulce directamente me saltan todas las alarmas. El gusto no lo soporta, y el rato despues es una sensacion rara y poco agradable. Por ese lado no tengo problema. Es como un exfumador que no soporta el olor a tabaco.

Evidentemente al llevar ya dos años y medio asi mis concetos son totalmente distintos. 

No tengo pensamientos oscuros, pero si noto un pelin de gusa tiro de cuchillo en el jamon que tengo en la cocina. Pillo la parte que tiene mas tocino. Eso si es una explosion de sabor y aroma en la boca.

El zumo de pepino muy bueno, pero dejaros de mariconadas y comer cosas contundentes. Si ese zumo no lleva un buen chorro de aceite de oliva estas errando el tiro.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *Quiero preguntaros a los paleodietistas no una cuestión científica, sino una cuestión práctica.
> 
> El simple olor del pan y la pizza al cocerse es delicioso. Y te puedes encontrar ese olor en cualquier lado.
> 
> ...



1 - El olor que te resulta tan delicioso a mí me resulta muy asqueroso. No he hecho nada simplemente desintoxicarme del azúcar y la comida basura.

2 - A tí el olor y ver a tu hermano hacerse una pizza te hace enloquecer por el mismo motivo que a un heroinómano le enloquece ver a otro preparándose un buen pico, porque eres un p.uto yonqui del pan y la comida basura y el primer paso hacia tu desintoxicación y reinserción de p.uto yonqui a persona humana es que lo admitas.

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (25 Abr 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> 1 - El olor que te resulta tan delicioso a mí me resulta muy asqueroso. No he hecho nada simplemente desintoxicarme del azúcar y la comida basura.



¿Te resulta asqueroso el olor de una pizza al cocerse? ienso:


zapatitos dijo:


> 2 - A tí el olor y ver a tu hermano hacerse una pizza te hace enloquecer por el mismo motivo que a un heroinómano le enloquece ver a otro preparándose un buen pico, porque eres un p.uto yonqui del pan y la comida basura y el primer paso hacia tu desintoxicación y reinserción de p.uto yonqui a persona humana es que lo admitas.



Lo admito. El primer paso está dado. ¿Y cual es el segundo?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (25 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Quiero preguntaros a los paleodietistas no una cuestión científica, sino una cuestión práctica.
> 
> *El simple olor del pan y la pizza al cocerse es delicioso. Y te puedes encontrar ese olor en cualquier lado.*
> 
> ...



Cuesta, vaya si cuesta....:: Yo una vez al mes suelo hacer la excepción con algún bollo, o un chocolate y tal, pero si no pues fuerza de voluntad, ir a paso ligero cuando pasas por delante de la panadería de turno y ya.ienso:
También pasa que como cada vez que tomo pan o bollo o algo de eso me sienta peor, cada día tengo menos ganas de tomar esas cosas.


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (25 Abr 2016)

Hola a todos. Ahora que lo pienso, creo que no me presenté.
Soy varón, de cuarenta y medios. Mido 177 de complexion normal. De joven pesaba sobre los 70, y con el paso del tiempo, el último año, llegué a los 85. Siempre mi peso meta eran los 73-74. Varias veces me puse a dieta, siempre yo sólo, sin recurrir a nadie. Siempre pasaba lo mismo, me ponia de mal caracter y enfermaba.
Descubrí el hilo del Kéfir, y lo puse en marcha. Tambien el de la vitamina C, la cual apliqué, y añadí magnesio y omega 3. Me encontraba mejor, pero me sobraba peso. Y ahí encontré este hilo, creo que fue al principio del mismo, al final del verano. Perdí peso muy rápido, me quedé por 73-75, no enfermo y tengo muy buen caracter.
Soy muy drástico en las decisiones, una vez tomada no hay marcha atras. Yo como de todo, de todo, y lo que no comía que era chocolate, ahora lo como cacao puro como nunca. No me supuso ningun esfuerzo renunciar a muchas cosas, porque eran las que casualmente, menos me tiraban: el pan, los cereales, las harinas, etc etc. Como curiosidad, trabajo ahora en una heladeria pastelería, y aún no probé nada, pero nada. No me entran deseos. Como dijo uno por aquí, no es agradable una patada en los huevos, pues eso pienso que son todas estas cosas. 
Ya iré contando más cosas de mi experiencia
Saludos a todos, y a seguir en la lucha


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (25 Abr 2016)

Los motivos por los que no es lo mismo una caloría que otra

¿Son iguales las 160 calorías de una lata de refresco que las 160 calorías de un puñado de almendras? La respuesta es no. Pero, ¿cuál es la diferencia?

Desde La Vanguardia.com contactamos con María Hérnandez-Alcalá, directora de Futurlife21 y licenciada en Bioquímica y Nutricionista registrada en Reino Unido por la University College of London, para que nos explique por qué es importante diferenciar el valor de una caloría a otra.

Según la experta, “*no tiene nada que ver de donde venga cada caloría*, lo esencial es la procedencia de los alimentos que comemos, no solamente porque pueden aportarnos más o menos nutrientes *sino por el efecto que esas calorías tienen en el organismo*”.

Ni siquiera dentro del mismo tipo de alimentos las calorías son iguales entre si. Por ejemplo, *no es lo mismo una caloría que procede de un carbohidrato con un alto índice glucémico (pan blanco) porque “va a tener una mayor facilidad para almacenarse por el aumento de la insulina”, que una caloría que viene de un carbohidrato con menos índice glucémico (trigo integral, por ejemplo).*

Las calorías vacías

Pero no solamente debe preocuparnos la procedencia de los alimentos que ingerimos, y que al fin de cuentas tendrá su efecto sobre nuestro peso y salud, también debemos conocer cuáles son los alimentos que no aportan nada positivo al organismo, que es incapaz de aprovechar su aporte energético y termina convirtiéndolo en grasa.

Es el caso de las tan conocidas “calorías vacías”. Según la nutricionista, *“las calorías vacías son aquellas que vienen de alimentos que no aportan absolutamente nada más que azúcares, lo que quiere decir que no tienen vitaminas, minerales ni proteínas, por lo que su beneficio para el organismo es nulo.”*

Un estudio llevado a cabo por el National Institute of Health en Estados Unidos, reveló que nada menos que *el 40% de la energía que consumen los niños y adolescentes llega en forma de calorías vacías*, consumida a través de refrescos, zumos de fruta, postres lácteos, postres con base de harina, pizzas y leche entera.

La elección de las calorías es importante

Según señala Hernández-Alcalá, “lo esencial es tomar calorías procedentes de los distintos grupos de macronutrientes, eligiendo bien en cada uno de ellos”. Esto quiere decir, “consumir calorías procedentes de carbohidratos, proteínas y grasas”.

Como asegura la experta, hay que elegir las mejores dentro de cada grupo: *“Dentro de los carbohidratos debemos priorizar los alimentos que aportan fibra, vitaminas y minerales para poder nutrir a nuestro organismo”*. Esto incluye, naturalmente a *las frutas, verduras y cereales de grano completo, así como legumbres y pseudocereales*.

En cuanto a las proteínas magras, dice la experta, “conviene decantarse por las calorías que proceden de pescados blancos, carnes blancas, mariscos y moluscos, así como las procedentes de legumbres y frutos secos”. Aunque estos dos últimos proceden del grupo de los carbohidratos y las grasas respectivamente, también contienen proteínas saludables.

*Y en lo que respecta a la grasa*, Hernández-Alcalá señala que dentro de éstas hay que elegir *“las saludables, que contienen menos grasas saturadas de animal o artificial, sirviéndonos de ejemplo los aguacates, semillas, frutos secos y nuestro oro líquido, el aceite de oliva virgen extra”*.

Y las que, desde luego, debemos evitar son “todas aquellas procedentes de alimentos procesados, que incluyen alimentos con azúcares añadidos, grasas hidrogenadas y procesada como la bollería”. Porque no aportan beneficios al organismo y la mayoría tienen a almacenarse en forma de grasa.

La diferencia no solo está en el alimento, también en la persona

Otra cosa que se debe tener en cuenta es cómo actúan las calorías según el metabolismo de cada persona.

“Aquí entran en juego factores genéticos, sexo, esas y estilo de vida”, dice la nutricionista. La clave que, en gran medida, marca la diferencia está en la masa muscular: “Una persona con gran masa muscular va a utilizar mucho más rápido la grasa ingerida que una persona con menos masa muscular, ya que su metabolismo en mucho mayor”, explica.

Queda claro que conviene desterrar el mito de que todas las calorías son iguales, porque no lo son y, sobre todo, no nos afectan de igual manera. Como dice Hernández-Alcalá, “lo importante es centrarse en nutrir al organismo y para eso no hace falta contar calorías”, y añade, “es más, cuando uno come equilibrado y eligiendo correctamente, el organismo se regula, equilibra y se reducen muchísimo los síntomas de ansiedad por la comida”.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2016 at 11:16 ----------




demolision dijo:


> "Los hidratos de carbono deben aportar entre el 50 y 60% del total de la ingesta calórica diaria"
> 
> "De hecho, si consumiéramos de forma sostenida una cantidad inferior al 20% de hidratos de carbono se elevaría el riesgo de muerte”, explica el doctor Gil."



Yo ya estaría muerto ::::

Yo sigo dieta básicamente cetogénica o muy baja en carbohidratos, y seguro que tengo mejor yo las analíticas que los pacientes del doctor Gil.


----------



## Qui (25 Abr 2016)

Este fin de semana he descuidado mi alimentación de casi todas las formas posibles (solo me ha faltado darle fuerte al alcohol). He tomado mucho dulce especialmente y como resultado he pasado de 81,5 kilos del viernes (mi mínimo desde hace muchos años) hasta los 85,1 de esta mañana.

Ya sé que en un par de días la inmensa mayoría se habrá ido (llevo toda la mañana meando un montón) pero lo peor de todo ha sido la sensación tan desagradable que me ha acompañado especialmente desde la tarde de ayer.
Muchas molestias en el estómago, hinchazón exagerada y abotargamiento general. ¡Incluso hasta me daban mareos!

Pensando en ello veo que he estado totalmente intoxicado y dándole vueltas veo que antes de empezar a comer como se promulga en este hilo, las molestias eran así casi de continuo y que cuando me pasaba de la raya como estos días simplemente me encontraba un poco peor (tan mal como ayer pero solo un poco peor que en mi día a día).

Hoy he ayunado y no pienso meter nada en el cuerpo hasta que me lo pida de verdad.

Vuelvo a dar las gracias por todo lo que aprendo cada día gracias a vosotros.


----------



## Alcazar (25 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Quiero preguntaros a los paleodietistas no una cuestión científica, sino una cuestión práctica.
> 
> El simple olor del pan y la pizza al cocerse es delicioso. Y te puedes encontrar ese olor en cualquier lado.
> 
> ...



En realidad ese olor es un engaño facil de contraprogramar, Cuando hueles a pan tostado, lo que te hace salivar no es el pan en si, sino lo que le metes dentro: mantequilla, lomo, chorizo, jamón....

Nadie se compra una barra de pan para comérsela a palo seco.

La piza es igual, pon una base sola a hornear y luego una base con su tomate, embutidos, quesos, etc. El poder de salivación que tiene la segunda es como cien veces superior al de la base sola.

Que hago yo cuando huelo a trigo tostado? Pues comer relleno: embutido, queso, etc, a palo seco.

El olor a pan tostado es como el sonido de la diapason para los perros de Pavlov. En realidad salivavan por la comida, no por el sonido en si. Nosotros igual, salivamos por los alimentos de gran densidad nutricional que acompañan SIEMPRE al trigo, no por el trigo así, cuyo olor nos engaña porque lo asociamos a lo segundo.


----------



## sada (25 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Sabe cual es su verdadero problema? Que no piensa más que en la comida. O al menos esa es la impresión que da.
> 
> Intente olvidarse de ella. Haga yoga o cosas de esas. Y, sobre todo, apague la tele y no lea revistas.



Si cierto, ahora todo el día pienso en la comida...porque tengo poco tiempo y quiero organizarme..y claro, eso me requiere planificación y organización. Paso 9 horas en la oficina..y ahora no es llegar a casa y pan con....
ahora tengo que comer algo que sustituya a eso y que me sacie, y que me guste; y que muy posiblemente tenga que comprar y cocinar...


----------



## lewis (25 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Si cierto, ahora todo el día pienso en la comida...porque tengo poco tiempo y quiero organizarme..y claro, eso me requiere planificación y organización. Paso 9 horas en la oficina..y ahora no es llegar a casa y pan con....
> ahora tengo que comer algo que sustituya a eso y que me sacie, *y que me** guste*; y que muy posiblemente tenga que comprar y cocinar...



A estas alturas ya no somos niños de que si esto me gusta o si esto otro no.
Miremos si nos sienta bien y es un alimento natural y si es así para dentro, ya revertiremos al cerebro en unos días y acabaremos por aceptarlo e incluso acabará por gustarnos.
Mi ejemplo reciente con el aguacate, no lo podía ni probar pero desde que empece con esto y dijeron que era una buena fuente de grasa saludable ya lo empece a mirar con otra manera y lo metí en ensaladas, revertí mi prejucio y ahora me los como con cuchara a palo seco.


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (25 Abr 2016)

lewis dijo:


> A estas alturas ya no somos niños de que si esto me gusta o si esto otro no.
> Miremos si nos sienta bien y es un alimento natural y si es así para dentro, ya revertiremos al cerebro en unos días y acabaremos por aceptarlo e incluso acabará por gustarnos.
> Mi ejemplo reciente con el aguacate, no lo podía ni probar pero desde que empece con esto y dijeron que era una buena fuente de grasa saludable ya lo empece a mirar con otra manera y lo metí en ensaladas, revertí mi prejucio y ahora me los como con cuchara a palo seco.



Se redescubren alimentos que antes casi ni les hacías caso: boniato, calabacines, aguacate, pimiento rojo etc. Todo sabe mejor, disfrutas con la comida, sin glotoneria ni ansiedad 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (25 Abr 2016)

masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS dijo:


> Se redescubren alimentos que antes casi ni les hacías caso: *boniato*, calabacines, aguacate, pimiento rojo etc. Todo sabe mejor, disfrutas con la comida, sin glotoneria ni ansiedad
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo el boniato lo conocía por Mortadelo y Filemón, con aquellas viejas que se los tiraban después de alguna barrabasada.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo el boniato lo conocía por Mortadelo y Filemón, con aquellas viejas que se los tiraban después de alguna barrabasada.



Dos ejemplos de comida que te cambia totalmente el sabor. Los boniatos y las fresas. Ambos es bastante comun ver como la gente le añade azucar, porque aun siendo dulces no les parece suficiente.

El boniato yo lo como con aceite de oliva y canela. Como mucho alguna vez un hilillo de miel que conjunta perfectamente.

Las fresas son de natural acidas y no notas su excelente dulzor hasta que dejas el azucar. Poca gente se las toma a palo seco, siempre con azucar o nata montada.

La gente no conoce el sabor natural de la mayoria de los alimentos, porque tenemos embotadas las papilas gustativas de dulce, y tambien de sal.


----------



## sada (25 Abr 2016)

osea que boniato al horno si puedo tomar? es dulce de caray..e higos secos..pues mira que son dulces.


----------



## montella (25 Abr 2016)

La patata a mi me genera dudas... siempre al horno o al microondas.

Por un lado dicen q tiene un IG muy alto pero mi experiencia personal con ella es la de los q piensan q es muy saciante para mi casi q el alimento mas saciante con hidratos.Te metes 400 gramos de patatas y aguantas un monton de tiempo sin hambre y si le metes algo de pollo a la plancha es q casi ni puedes acabar no tienes ni casi ganas de cenar

¿No es una contradiccion ser considerada un IG alto y su efecto sea muy saciante?

P.D-Aunke me parezca increible gracias a vosotros he dejado de tomar azucar/edulcorantes en cafe y y yogures.Si yo puedo puede cualkiera pq yo era un yonki de endulzar los 2 y pensaba q jamas de los jamases podria.Ya solo me queda dejar la Coca Cola Zero.


----------



## angek (25 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> La patata a mi me genera dudas... siempre al horno o al microondas.
> 
> Por un lado dicen q tiene un IG muy alto pero mi experiencia personal con ella es la de los q piensan q es muy saciante para mi casi q el alimento mas saciante con hidratos.Te metes 400 gramos de patatas y aguantas un monton de tiempo sin hambre y si le metes algo de pollo a la plancha es q casi ni puedes acabar no tienes ni casi ganas de cenar
> 
> ...



El IG es altísmo, pero la carga glucémica no lo es. 

Tiene algo de fibra, almidón resistente y mucha agua. 

Es normal que 100 Kcal. de patatas sean más saciantes que 100 Kcal. de azúcar. 

También es normal que 100 Kcal. de espinacas sean más saciantes que 100 Kcal. de papas. 


Un consejo: Cocinadlas y dejadlas enfriar. 

Retrogradation (starch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Vuestra flora instestinal lo agradecerá.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Quiero preguntaros a los paleodietistas no una cuestión científica, sino una cuestión práctica.
> 
> El simple olor del pan y la pizza al cocerse es delicioso. Y te puedes encontrar ese olor en cualquier lado.
> 
> ...



Actualmente ese olor al que te refieres me da mucho asco, sinceramente, no es opinión, es asco real. Quizás porque yo jamás me prepararía un zumo de pepino, sí me hago ensaladas con pepinos, y mucho verde y rojo, y aguacates saciantes y algún chuletón que otro... Con eso amigo cualquier olor a grano cociéndose le repelerá porque no es comida y su cuerpo le dice que usted ya está lleno. Eso sí con un zumo de pepino pues... No sé, creo que podría darme hambre hasta el olor moñiga de caballo...


----------



## Clavisto (25 Abr 2016)

Es que "zumo de pepino" suena a último disco de Jose Luis Perales...

Ahí casi que preferiría a Julio Igles...digo, una cocacola.


----------



## HA-250 (25 Abr 2016)

Casi una hora, pero creo que merece la pena.

AzÃºcar, veneno de la Ã©lite mundial para controlar a las masas. - YouTube


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> La patata a mi me genera dudas... siempre al horno o al microondas.
> 
> Por un lado dicen q tiene un IG muy alto pero mi experiencia personal con ella es la de los q piensan q es muy saciante para mi casi q el alimento mas saciante con hidratos.Te metes 400 gramos de patatas y aguantas un monton de tiempo sin hambre y si le metes algo de pollo a la plancha es q casi ni puedes acabar no tienes ni casi ganas de cenar
> 
> ...



La patata es la gran duda en la paleo.

Yo tras muchas pruebas lo tengo claro. Puede ser un alimento mas cuando alcanzas peso correcto. Durante el proceso de adelgazamiento combiene no usarla al menos tres o cuatro meses.

La patata se distingue del resto de tuberculos en su alto contenido en almidon. Yo tire en cantidad de todos los tuberculos poco feculentos como boniatos, chirivias, zanahorias, nabos... casi a diario y adelgace a buen ritmo.

La patata la use cuando dije basta no quiero adelgazar mas, y funciona. Frene en seco en 85 kilos y me estabilice en tres por encima. Ahora la consumo un dia o dos semanales.

Por lo que sea el almidon se metaboliza muy rapido y para adelgazar no es apto. Si se hace mucho ejercicio totalmente recomendable.


----------



## ALCOY (26 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> Yo me siento fatal por comer tanta grasa y encima me he pesado y peso un kilo más . Hoy he desayunado leche de coco con cafe y queso curado. De comer ensalada y churrasco de cerdo con all i olí casero luego unas trufas de esas de cacao y mantequilla.




Varios puntos que se han comentado páginas atrás.

La importancia del ejercicio...

En cuanto al punto de vista de adelgazar la importancia de la cocina se podría cifrar en un 85% y la del ejercicio 15%.
Por lo tanto es muchísimo más importante la cocina que el ejercicio...

Pero... si valoramos otros puntos de vista el ejercicio es muy conveniente para la salud y más en una sociedad tan sedentaria... 
es enfermizo una persona que trabaje sentado 9 horas en la oficina y que prácticamente luego no se mueva...

Cuando hablamos de ejercicio no hacen falta sesiones maratonianas...
con 30 minutos diarios y una buena alimentación uno se puede poner que ni te imaginas...
bastan 2 ejercicios a 3-4 series lo cual conlleva 10 minutos en total seguidos por 20 minutos de moverse rápido sea trotando, bailando rápido etc...
eso es mano de santo y efectivo 100%

Vuelvo a repetir y me la suda que me linchen que cuando busquemos un peso ideal que se nos resista más allá de la pérdida de peso generalizada que nos va a producir el dejar las dronjas de los carbos refinados y azúcares es necesario una planificación...

Referencias a tener en cuenta para una chica:

Si deseamos pesar 58 kgs es necesario un consumo de no más de 1400 kcal diarias de esta alimentación conjuntamente con un programa de ejercicios de 30 minutos cada 2 días y uno de descanso por medio... porque si no realizamos ese programa o tenemos una actividad física movidita laboralmente no alcanzaríamos ese peso de 58 kgs (con el tiempo) y las 1400 kcal...

otros pesos de referencia llevando a cabo algo de actividad física...
kcal con el estilo de alimentación que aquí se propugna...
para pesar 65 kgs 1700 kcal
para pesar 62,5 kgs 1600 kcal
para pesar 60,5 kgs 1500 kcal
para pesar 58 kgs 1400 kcal
para pesar 55,5 kgs 1300 kcal
para pesar 53 kgs 1200 kcal

Esos pesos no se obtendrían inmediatamente sino que sería el peso a el que se llegaría con el tiempo...

si no tenemos un trabajo movidito o realizamos ejercicio físico entonces las kcal necesarias para llegar a ese peso deberían ser del orden de 200 kcal menos diarias que las referencias...



esa son las referencias


----------



## sada (26 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Varios puntos que se han comentado páginas atrás.
> 
> La importancia del ejercicio...
> 
> ...




"mas matao" Alcoy..porque 1400kc las gasto en nada comiendo mantequilla y mahonesa casera...:S


----------



## ktos00 (26 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> "mas matao" Alcoy..porque 1400kc las gasto en nada comiendo mantequilla y mahonesa casera...:S



¿Pero hace ejercicio o no?


----------



## BABY (26 Abr 2016)

Buenas, venía a contarles mi vida....

Varón, 38 años, 1.73 m. y 72-73 kg., dependiendo del día. 

Todos necesitamos una motivación para hacer algo, ya sea comer mejor, aprender inglés o hacer ejercicio. Mi motivación surgió hace aproximadamente dos años, cuando sufrí un ataque de lumbalgia aguda que me hizo reflexionar. Comencé, no sin mucho esfuerzo ejercicios de Pilates 2 veces por semana que al final han "degenerado" a calistenia pues en el turno al que acudo hay chavales jóvenes que piden más intensidad y como no podía cambiarme a otro grupo, pues he tenido que apretar para seguir su ritmo. Desde Septiembre de 2015 he incluido un día más de ejercicio en casa. 

Ya desde hace años estaba reduciendo progresivamente, casi sin darme cuenta, el consumo de azúcar (refrescos, dulces...), pero ha sido en los últimos meses cuando me he puesto más serio: he aumentado significativamente el consumo de frutas y verduras y he reducido de la misma manera el de azúcar. 

Mis dieta se basa en: 

- Nada de comida procesada. 
- Frutas y verduras sin limitación.
- Arroz y patatas permitidos.
- Legumbres permitidas.
- Pescado y carne 3-5 veces por semana
- Leche presente, casi toda en yogur y queso.
- Chocolate negro (90%) presente.
- Frutos secos
- AOVE para todo, incluso para freír.
- Vino permitido (2-3 copas semanales)
- Huevos sin limitación de 2 por semana (casi siempre caen 5-7 por semana) 
- Muy muy poco pan (en casa nada, sólo como el que requiere alguna visita al campo con amigos o circunstancias muy especiales).


Pero como todo el mundo en este país tengo una línea roja: No voy a introducir alimentos que no tenga en la plaza de abastos o en los supermercados del pueblo, es decir, no voy a tomar "superalimentos" ni suplementos de ningún tipo (algas, hierba milagrosas, cosas exóticas...).

Y todo ha mejorado desde que dejé de trabajar muchísimo, ahora trabajo menos tiempo de forma voluntaria, con lo cual puedo ir a la carnicería, a la pescadería, a la frutería y a programar y cocinar los menús para la familia (que comer bien precisa tiempo y algo más de dinero, pero no tanto si se compran cosas de temporada y uno se planifica bien). 

Resultados en los últimos 2 años: 2 Kg menos, 2 tallas de pantalón menos y menos dolor de espalda. 


Un saludo, y felicidades por este hilo que habéis hecho entre todos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Varios puntos que se han comentado páginas atrás.
> 
> La importancia del ejercicio...
> 
> ...



Señor, usted habla de "referencias".

Por favor, ¿podría aportar algún tipo de dato fiable en el que se basa para aportar esas cifras? :

¿Puede usted aportar una justificación de por qué "mide" los aportes en calorías? 

¿Puede usted discriminar de qué alimentos deben provenir esas calorías?

¿Tiene alguna prueba de que eso sea efectivo?

Es que no tengo nada claro que, a la hora de adelgazar, o de ganar músculo, esté justificado, así planteado, el establecer dietas, así, "de 1.400 kcal" sin un motivo claro.

Gracias por adelantado ienso:


----------



## Teselia (26 Abr 2016)

Yo estoy con mi pareja ahora mismo (relación a distancia) y me resulta muy difícil mantener mi voluntad, es una pesadilla sentir el descontrol...


----------



## lewis (26 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo estoy con mi pareja ahora mismo (relación a distancia) y me resulta muy difícil mantener mi voluntad, es una pesadilla sentir el descontrol...



Si tu pareja no va de tu palo es bastante más difícil, ya no piensas en ti si no en los dos.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo estoy con mi pareja ahora mismo (relación a distancia) y me resulta muy difícil mantener mi voluntad, es una pesadilla sentir el descontrol...



Deje a su pareja.

(Modo Miskiewicz off)


----------



## garco (26 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Señor, usted habla de "referencias".
> 
> Por favor, ¿podría aportar algún tipo de dato fiable en el que se basa para aportar esas cifras? :
> 
> ...



Menos de 1500 es una barbaridad, el metabolismo se ralentiza haciendo mucho más difícil la pérdida de peso.

Por cierto yo estoy en 60kg y como 3000/día, según esta calculadora con las tablas de metabolismo basal de la oms necesitaría 300 más. Es una aproximación pero no está mal, podéis probarla, a mí me sale 3300 de mantenimiento.

Calculadora de Calorías


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (26 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Hay médicos que yo no sé... No sé si es que es lo que les han enseñado y repiten los mantras como loros y no se molestan en leer e investigar, o es que cobran de alguna multinacional y por eso dicen burradas.
> Una doctora nutricionista que está viendo a un amigo ya le ha dicho que harinas fuera, nada por tanto de pan, bollos, pasta....y nada de azúcar. O muy muy ocasionalmente. Que mejor desayunar huevos, beicon... Aún hay médicos en los que.mantener la fe ::



Habéis estado esperando alguna vez en la consulta medica a últimisima hora?
Se ven a veces tíos de traje que están esperando a que el medico atienda al ultimo paciente para pasar y charlar con el medico.
Son comerciales de las farmacéuticas que van a pactar la comisión con el medico para que recete un medicamento u otro según la dolencia.
Así que cuando un medico os recete algo,yo me preocuparía si lo que me esta recetando obedece al juramento hipocrático o a la comisión sin importar los resultados en el paciente.

Por supuestisimo que el colectivo medico cobra de multinacionales por decir ciertas cosas!!!!!!!!


----------



## malibux (26 Abr 2016)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Habéis estado esperando alguna vez en la consulta medica a últimisima hora?
> Se ven a veces tíos de traje que están esperando a que el medico atienda al ultimo paciente para pasar y charlar con el medico.
> Son comerciales de las farmacéuticas que van a pactar la comisión con el medico para que recete un medicamento u otro según la dolencia.
> Así que cuando un medico os recete algo,yo me preocuparía si lo que me esta recetando obedece al juramento hipocrático o a la comisión sin importar los resultados en el paciente.
> ...



Y por las noches se comen a niños...no hijo no, no se llevan comisiones por recetar tal o cual cosa. Lo único que pagan los visitadores es algún curso de formación y muy de vez en cuando alguna comida. Nada más, hasta lo que yo he visto.

Eso no quita que el 90% de los médicos no tengan no fruta idea de todas esta forma saludable de alimentación, pero es por ignorancia , no por magufadas de multinacionales. Donde si habrá movidas será con la industria del cereal si esto se populariza.


----------



## BABY (26 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo estoy con mi pareja ahora mismo (relación a distancia) y me resulta muy difícil mantener mi voluntad, es una pesadilla sentir el descontrol...




La alimentación es un pilar más de la vida, no el único. Muchas veces una comida menos saludable en una circunstancia en la que se esté disfrutando, ya sea con la pareja o con amigos no es tan perjudicial. Además de buenos alimentos necesitamos afecto, alegría, compañía y calor humano. Déjese de pesadillas, no hay necesidad de controlarlo todo, a veces hay que disfrutar de compartir un helado o un gin-tonic. Los buenos momentos hay que aprovecharlos, no sabemos donde vamos a estar mañana. Pero el resto de los días, a cuidarse.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (26 Abr 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Señor, usted habla de "referencias".
> 
> Por favor, ¿podría aportar algún tipo de dato fiable en el que se basa para aportar esas cifras? :
> 
> ...




La mania de contar calorias no se nos quitara nunca. Para empezar cuando se come sin ansiedad el cuerpo pide lo que necesita.

Si comemos evolutivamente y contamos calorias estamos haciendo el idiota.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Abr 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Y por las noches se comen a niños...no hijo no, no se llevan comisiones por recetar tal o cual cosa. Lo único que pagan los visitadores es algún curso de formación y muy de vez en cuando alguna comida. Nada más, hasta lo que yo he visto.
> 
> Eso no quita que el 90% de los médicos no tengan no fruta idea de todas esta forma saludable de alimentación, pero es por ignorancia , no por magufadas de multinacionales. Donde si habrá movidas será con la industria del cereal si esto se populariza.



Jejejeje, qué cachondo es usted, tengo un amigo cuyo padre era reputado pediatra, ya murió, pero... Viajes a Brasil, cruceros de lujo para toda la familia, congresos en Estambul, "masajes" y un largo etc que haría sonrojar a los de la gurtel hoyga!

---------- Post added 26-abr-2016 at 23:19 ----------




BABY dijo:


> La alimentación es un pilar más de la vida, no el único. Muchas veces una comida menos saludable en una circunstancia en la que se esté disfrutando, ya sea con la pareja o con amigos no es tan perjudicial. Además de buenos alimentos necesitamos afecto, alegría, compañía y calor humano. Déjese de pesadillas, no hay necesidad de controlarlo todo, a veces hay que disfrutar de compartir un helado o un gin-tonic. Los buenos momentos hay que aprovecharlos, no sabemos donde vamos a estar mañana. Pero el resto de los días, a cuidarse.



Totalmente de acuerdo con eso!!!


----------



## ALCOY (26 Abr 2016)

Sr Adenocromo, las referencias que mencioné están recogidas durante 4 años de experiencia de campo con cientos de pesajes... son referencias generalistas pero válidas para un amplio sector y si se realizan ajustes personales entonces son válidas para el 90% de la población... salvando los casos excepcionales donde realmente pueda haber desórdenes metabólicos u hormonales...

¿qué experiencias reales tiene usted de que comiendo al libre albedrío con la regulación automática se van a obtener pesajes entre 48 y 58 kgs?

Yo lo que estoy viendo y no discuto es que gente bastante pasada de peso ha perdido bastantes kgs y que se han alcanzado pesos ideales entorno a 70 kgs...
pero no veo por aquí experiencias de gente que necesitase un peso ideal entre 48 kgs y 55 kgs y que lo hayan conseguido automáticamente...

Ahora mismo tenemos por aquí a Sada (que ha aumentado 1 kg) y a Teselia que está estancada...

Yo les propongo que midan durante 2 ó 3 semanas para tener referencias del consumo calórico de lo que comen y ver si obtienen resultados...
hay aplicaciones como Fat secret en que lo pueden hacer...
Y con 2-3 semanas de hacerlo ya no hace falta medir ya tienen montado el menú tipo...


----------



## Dugongo (27 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> pero no veo por aquí experiencias de gente que necesitase un peso ideal entre 48 kgs y 55 kgs y que lo hayan conseguido automáticamente......




Presente!

Y no hago deporte, solo hago vida normal (voy al trabajo, algún paseo...). Y como más que 1400 calorías seguro. Y -ya- no tengo ningún desorden hormonal (antes sí tenía la tiroides un poco floja, no mucho pero tendencia)


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Sr Adenocromo, las referencias que mencioné están recogidas durante 4 años de experiencia de campo con cientos de pesajes... son referencias generalistas pero válidas para un amplio sector y si se realizan ajustes personales entonces son válidas para el 90% de la población... salvando los casos excepcionales donde realmente pueda haber desórdenes metabólicos u hormonales...
> 
> ¿qué experiencias reales tiene usted de que comiendo al libre albedrío con la regulación automática se van a obtener pesajes entre 48 y 58 kgs?
> 
> ...



El tema de las calorias ya ha sido debatido sobradamente y no vale para una mierda.

Precisamente nombra Ud la aplicacion que yo use al empezar a adelgazar y perdi peso rapidisimo muy por encima de las referencias que Ud marca. La rellene un par de meses hasta que ya vi que daba igual cuanto comiese.

No use el ejemplo de la Sra/Srita Sada ya que se puso la semana pasada fina a italiano en todas sus formas::. Eso te hace rebotar en peso por la retencion de liquidos. Yo mismo el fin de semana es tomarme unas cervezas y un bocata y son dos kilos que meo en tres o cuatro dias.


De cualquier forma un ejemplo no invalidaria el de la multitud de foreros que venimos contando los mismos efectos.


----------



## ALCOY (27 Abr 2016)

Pues yo 2 kg no los pillo por un bocata y unas cervezas...

2 kgs es lo que he pillado en 3 días en régimen Todo Incluido en un hotel de 4 estrellas y me he puesto fino filipino... yo también lo mearé en 2 días...


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Pues yo 2 kg no los pillo por un bocata y unas cervezas...
> 
> 2 kgs es lo que he pillado en 3 días en régimen Todo Incluido en un hotel de 4 estrellas y me he puesto fino filipino... yo también lo mearé en 2 días...



Esque en dos dia o una noche que salgas a cenar no es ganancia de peso real, no da tiempo a quedarte mucho peso por acumulacion de grasas, es todo retencion de liquidos, y tambien hay un limite para eso. Dos kilos segun lo grande que seas no es tanto, yo peso 88-89 y los dos dias despues de la cenita segun a la hora que te peses salto cerca de los 91k, pero vamos matematico.


----------



## ALCOY (27 Abr 2016)

Mi propuesta a Sada es que durante 7 días registre las kcal diarias que toma con FatSecret España - Todo Respecto a Comida y Dieta alimentándose del modo que aquí en el foro se propugna...


Propuestas de ejercicio fácil y rápido con sesiones de menos de 30 minutos diarios...



*Ejercicios:*



*Sentadillas*
















*ELEVACIÓN DE TALÓN (CON GARRAFA DE AGUA)*

Se realiza primero con una pierna hasta que no podamos más y luego el mismo proceso con la otra pierna y repetimos 3 veces por pierna...











*FLEXIONES*


quien tenga capacidad de hacerlas en el suelo pues en el suelo y quien no pueda en el suelo que las haga de pie inclinadas apoyándose contra una bancada, la barandilla de un balcón o en el marco de una puerta...
Hacemos flexiones hasta que no podamos más, descansamos un momento y se repite el proceso por 3 veces (3 series).










Lo anterior nos puede llevar 10 minutos...

Y finalizamos el ejercicio con 15-20 minutos de:


Baile rápido (más bien baile loco)










o comba










o trote 










o bicicleta











Una sesión de este tipo puede durar máximo 30 minutos en total entre ejercicios de calistenia y los aeróbicos...
Si alguno-a todavía tiene un sobrepeso considerable entonces es desaconsejable cualquier aerobio con el que pueda sobrecargar las articulaciones... en ese caso, a nadar o a caminar rápido... las sentadillas tampoco serían convenientes en caso de sobrepeso severo...



Ya comentamos anteriormente que a la hora de adelgazar es muchísimo más importante la cocina que el ejercicio... por dar una idea de la proporción:
importancia de la cocina 85% y la del ejercicio 15%...
pero... el ejercicio nos puede servir para retroalimentar portarnos razonablemente con la alimentación... los ejercicios de fuerza nos ayudan a moldear y en los aerobios se liberan endorfinas que es una dronja que nos hace sentir bien... muy bien...
además ya comentamos que en cierto modo los hidratos refinados y azúcares son usados por la gente a modo de dronja, que ya que sufro mucho en la vida pues me dronjo con la comida que me da una satisfacción inmediata y no me juzga... el ejercicio nos sirve para darnos cuenta de que hay vida más allá de la comida y nos puede ayudar en este proceso...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (27 Abr 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Y por las noches se comen a niños...no hijo no, no se llevan comisiones por recetar tal o cual cosa. Lo único que pagan los visitadores es algún curso de formación y muy de vez en cuando alguna comida. Nada más, hasta lo que yo he visto.
> 
> Eso no quita que el 90% de los médicos no tengan no fruta idea de todas esta forma saludable de alimentación, pero es por ignorancia , no por magufadas de multinacionales. Donde si habrá movidas será con la industria del cereal si esto se populariza.





Tu lo has dicho....
" hasta lo que yo he visto."


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Sr Adenocromo, las referencias que mencioné están recogidas durante 4 años de experiencia de campo con cientos de pesajes... son referencias generalistas pero válidas para un amplio sector y si se realizan ajustes personales entonces son válidas para el 90% de la población... salvando los casos excepcionales donde realmente pueda haber desórdenes metabólicos u hormonales...
> 
> ¿qué experiencias reales tiene usted de que comiendo al libre albedrío con la regulación automática se van a obtener pesajes entre 48 y 58 kgs?
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, es que lo que usted ha dicho es:

"Si quieres pesar 53 kg, dieta de 1.400 kcal al día".

Eso NO TIENE NINGÚN FUNDAMENTO CIENTÍFICO. Ni ninguna causa fisiológica, ni ningún mecanismo corporal ni nada que lo justifique, joder.

Vale que yo no tengo la verdad absoluta, pero lo primero es dejar de recomendar cosas absurdas. ¿De dónde sale la cifra de 1.400? ¿Conoces el metabolismo basal de la forera? ¿Conoces su ingesta actual? ¿Qué composición debe tener la dieta? ¿Cómo se va a producir el adelgazamiento? ¿Se va a perder grasa? ¿Masa muscular? 

A mi, no sé, pero recomendar ejercicio + dieta de 1.400 kcal (y sin especificar composición de la dieta) me suena, como poco, injustificado, y como mucho, desastroso. Son consejos que no se sostienen. 

Y por ello habría que abstenerse de dar dichos consejos, al menos en mi opinión.

Un saludo.


----------



## ALCOY (27 Abr 2016)

Sr Adrenocromo, no voy a discutir...
yo propongo y cada uno que haga lo que quiera...
mi propuesta no es menos absurda que la suya de come lo que quieras de lo que yo te propongo y alcanzarás un peso ideal de 55 kgs que deseas automáticamente...

Yo hago una propuesta y cada cual que haga lo que quiera...

La forera ya pesa 1 kg más... son "referencias" al alza...
no digo que sean definitivas porque 1 kg es muy circunstancial dependiendo del momento del día que te peses y de si has jiñao o no...
pero bueno, ese kg también puede ser una tendencia... al alza...

le puede echar la culpa a la pizza y al pan de la hamburguesa extremeña...
pero eso tiene doble filo...
supongo que esta amiga ya se habrá comido una pizza que otra y pan extremeño con hambirguers de 1ª y pesaba un kg menos, o sea que también podríamos decir que la ha engordado la mantequilla y el chorizo ibérico...

La vida son 2 días y yo no voy a renunciar a unas cervecitas, un gintonic o un trocito de tarta de 3 chocolates... y le aseguro que no soy adicto a los carbos, ni a los azúcares... los tomo esporádicamente y de modo racional (racional de cabeza y racional de ración)


----------



## sada (27 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El tema de las calorias ya ha sido debatido sobradamente y no vale para una mierda.
> 
> Precisamente nombra Ud la aplicacion que yo use al empezar a adelgazar y perdi peso rapidisimo muy por encima de las referencias que Ud marca. La rellene un par de meses hasta que ya vi que daba igual cuanto comiese.
> 
> ...



fina fina tampoco te pases...comí una hamburguesa gourmet sin patatas..y a la noche una porción de pizza casera :: y eso ya fue el viernes...he dejado la leche sin lactosa de la mañana, el azúcar ni lo huelo...pan nada..y oye que como siga así serán 2 kilos no uno :´´´´(
hoy me he pesado y casi tiro la báscula...en fin seguiré a ver.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> fina fina tampoco te pases...comí una hamburguesa gourmet sin patatas..y a la noche una porción de pizza casera :: y eso ya fue el viernes...he dejado la leche sin lactosa de la mañana, el azúcar ni lo huelo...pan nada..y oye que como siga así serán 2 kilos no uno :´´´´(
> hoy me he pesado y casi tiro la báscula...en fin seguiré a ver.



¿Y haces algo de ejercicio?? Aunque sea andar a paso ligera, todas las escaleras a pata....


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (27 Abr 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Y por las noches se comen a niños...no hijo no, no se llevan comisiones por recetar tal o cual cosa. Lo único que pagan los visitadores es algún curso de formación y muy de vez en cuando alguna comida. Nada más, hasta lo que yo he visto.



Los visitadores médicos les van a informar de sus productos y los médicos recetan lo que quieran.

Hay una empresa que regala el software de las farmacias a cambio de los datos de venta y entonces se puede unir (por proximidad) el CAP (y sus médicos) con la farmacia y que productos se venden más o menos, de qué marca, etc. 

La marca incentiva o desincentiva mediante donaciones al médico o centro, cursos, congresos, etc. Las fundaciones que gestionan ese dinero sabe a quién se lo han de otorgar, aunque en el papel solo ponen que lo donan al centro. Si quieren que un médico hable sobre sus productos, lo llevan de speaker a un congreso y le pagan los gastos (en primera, por supuesto) y le dan un pico (3K o más) por una charla de 2 horas. 

No es tan exagerado como hace años (se pagaban vacaciones en primera a la familia entera del médico, no se necesitaba justificar, etc.), pero se continúan haciendo muchas cosas al límite de lo legal.


----------



## sada (27 Abr 2016)

hoy desayuno café con mantequilla y cacao. (receta de Karlos). mmm
media mañana cafe con leche y minitapa de queso y minitapa de tortilla. No comí el pan.
comida: conejo asado que sobró de ayer una chuleta y lechuga. un trozo de queso curado
cena...creo que cenaré un puré de verduras...casero con su chorro de nata


mañana si peso más .. ya no se.
ejercicio pues bueno voy y vengo 4 veces al dia trabajo /casa 4 km en total...y estos días poco más la verdad

---------- Post added 27-abr-2016 at 14:36 ----------

Diet Doctor - Revolutionize your health al parecer una de las pág más seguidas en Suecia, que trata de perder peso comiendo mas grasas y renunciando a azúcares, harinas.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> hoy desayuno café con mantequilla y cacao. (receta de Karlos). mmm
> media mañana cafe con leche y minitapa de queso y minitapa de tortilla. No comí el pan.
> comida: conejo asado que sobró de ayer una chuleta y lechuga. un trozo de queso curado
> cena...creo que cenaré un puré de verduras...casero con su chorro de nata
> ...




La media mañana y la cena no están como debieran para alguien que quiere bajar de peso.


----------



## sada (27 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> La media mañana y la cena no están como debieran para alguien que quiere bajar de peso.



quito la nata?? o la leche de la mañana? 
la tortilla y el queso karlos creo que me dijo que si


----------



## Clavisto (27 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> quito la nata?? o la leche de la mañana?
> la tortilla y el queso karlos creo que me dijo que si



Me extraña: la patata y casi todos los quesos (por no decir todos) se quedan fuera al principio. La nata y la leche también, obviamente. Y la verdura en puré es la peor manera de tomarla.


----------



## sada (27 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me extraña: la patata y casi todos los quesos (por no decir todos) se quedan fuera al principio. La nata y la leche también, obviamente. Y la verdura en puré es la peor manera de tomarla.



en realidad es una tapa del tamaño de una ficha de dominó...
la nata al parecer es grasa buena...
bueno a ver que dicen...

y la verdura en puré es que hoy hace un frío de tomo y lomo. ::


----------



## Clavisto (27 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> en realidad es una tapa del tamaño de una ficha de dominó...
> la nata al parecer es grasa buena...
> bueno a ver que dicen...
> 
> y la verdura en puré es que hoy hace un frío de tomo y lomo. ::



No es tanto la cantidad como lo que le echas. Ya sabes, aquello de un barril de vino al que se le echa un dado de mierda y un barril de mierda al que se le añade una copa de vino: mierda wins.

Siempre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> No es tanto la cantidad como lo que le echas. Ya sabes, aquello de un barril de vino al que se le echa un dado de mierda y un barril de mierda al que se le añade una copa de vino: mierda wins.
> 
> Siempre.



Desconozco el efecto de los lacteos fermentados ya que yo hago la paleo pura. Es decir lacteos fuera. Al fermentar quitas la mayor parte de la lactosa pero la proteina que siempre esta puede causar (segun geneticas) inflamacion.

Esos alimentos es conveniente dejarlos para mas adelante y vigilar si te hinchas al tomarlos. La mantequilla o la nata al ser grasa pura no le veo ningun problema.


----------



## Vilkes (27 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me extraña: la patata y casi todos los quesos (por no decir todos) se quedan fuera al principio. La nata y la leche también, obviamente. Y la verdura en puré es la peor manera de tomarla.



La verdura en puré la peor manera?? Pero esto que es? Deberías comer las zanahorias directamente del campo, y los primeros meses mejor sólo la tierra, deja para más adelante la hortaliza.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Abr 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> La verdura en puré la peor manera?? Pero esto que es? Deberías comer las zanahorias directamente del campo, y los primeros meses mejor sólo la tierra, deja para más adelante la hortaliza.



No diga gilipolleces que yo no he dicho, a no ser que usted sea gilipollas y no pueda procesar bien la información que reciben sus sentidos.


----------



## Vilkes (28 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me extraña: la patata y casi todos los quesos (por no decir todos) se quedan fuera al principio. La nata y la leche también, obviamente. Y* la verdura en puré es la peor manera de tomarla*.



Aquí lo pone


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Aquí lo pone



Ahí pone lo que pone y no lo que usted quiere que ponga.

Y además es verdad.


----------



## ALCOY (28 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> hoy desayuno café con mantequilla y cacao. (receta de Karlos). mmm
> media mañana cafe con leche y minitapa de queso y minitapa de tortilla. No comí el pan.
> comida: conejo asado que sobró de ayer una chuleta y lechuga. un trozo de queso curado
> cena...creo que cenaré un puré de verduras...casero con su chorro de nata
> ...






Varias cosas... comentaste que te habías comprado una báscula Jata de medición diagnóstica que mide grasa corporal, músculo, agua...
A ver si esas diferencias de peso son por el cambio de báscula... ¿o todavía no la tienes?

A mí desde luego no me parece exagerado 1 porción de pizza y 1 hamburguer extremeña.. casi que no llega ni a la categoría de homenaje...

Caminar 4 veces al trabajo 1 km, es mejor que no hacer nada...
Sería interesante si tienes capacidad de hacer el reto de las sentadillas el estimular la masa muscular que siempre nos hará tener un mayor metabolismo...
El reto de las sentadillas también se podría hacer dividido en 3 series...
divides la cantidad por 3 y se realizan con un descanso entre serie de unos segundos...

otra pág interesante...

The automatic meal planner - Eat This Much


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (28 Abr 2016)

Buenos dias. Quiero contaros mi historia despues de haberme leido hasta la paguina 263 y mes y medio siguiendo la dieta paleo.
Yo la he seguido no para adelgazar ya que estaba en mi peso sino en busca de la solucion a mi colesterol ya que he probado de todo antes de empezar a tomar esa mierda llamada estatina. Mido 1'80 mtrs.
ANALITICA ANTES DE LA DIETA PALEO
COLESTEROL TOTAL....248 HDL... 62 LDL...172 TRIGLICERIDO...61 PESO. 71 kilos 
DESPUES
COLESTEROL TOTAL....300 HDL... 70 LDL...220 TRIGLICERIDO...50 PESO. 64 KILOS

En mes y medio me ha subido y me he acojonado ayer fui a la farmacia a comprarme el medicamento aunque he optado por esos naturales a base de arroz rojo aunque me crujieron en el precio.
VENTAJAS QUE VI
- Siempre he tenido caspa y ahora mismo no tengo.
- La alergia a los acaros de la humedad se me han quitado.

Para perder peso es la ostia en nada he perdido 7 kilos me dicen que si estoy enfermo, es sorprendente como con solo quitarte los hidratos de carbono y el azucar tu cuerpo pierda tanto. Yo empece a meter arroz y patata.
Esta mañana me he tomado mi primera tostada y volvere a una dieta donde tenga de todo aunque restringire algo los hidratos refinados. El azucar llevo años sin probarlo.
Si quereis darme algun consejo lo agradeceria. Ayer fue un dia duro ya que pensaba que habia dado con la solucion y me habia adaptado perfectamente. 
NOTA: Cambie los hidratos refinados y meti muchas grasas vegetales mas que animales
(aguacates, aceite virgen crudo, frutos secos, )


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Buenos dias. Quiero contaros mi historia despues de haberme leido hasta la paguina 263 y mes y medio siguiendo la dieta paleo.
> Yo la he seguido no para adelgazar ya que estaba en mi peso sino en busca de la solucion a mi colesterol ya que he probado de todo antes de empezar a tomar esa mierda llamada estatina. Mido 1'80 mtrs.
> ANALITICA ANTES DE LA DIETA PALEO
> COLESTEROL TOTAL....248 HDL... 62 LDL...172 TRIGLICERIDO...61 PESO. 71 kilos
> ...



La avena y el cacao puro reducen el colesterol.ienso: Es raro que te haya subido...:ouch:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Buenos dias. Quiero contaros mi historia despues de haberme leido hasta la paguina 263 y mes y medio siguiendo la dieta paleo.
> Yo la he seguido no para adelgazar ya que estaba en mi peso sino en busca de la solucion a mi colesterol ya que he probado de todo antes de empezar a tomar esa mierda llamada estatina. Mido 1'80 mtrs.
> ANALITICA ANTES DE LA DIETA PALEO
> COLESTEROL TOTAL....248 HDL... 62 LDL...172 TRIGLICERIDO...61 PESO. 71 kilos
> ...



A ver, por todo lo que yo he leído, y diciéndole que haga usted todo lo que le diga su médico y que lo que pongo es sólo una opinión personal. Ese colesterol de 300 con los datos que usted da no es preocupante, lo preocupante es una mala ratio entre triglicéridos y hdl, que no es el caso (por ejemplo mayor de 3,5, la suya es casi de uno), si no tiene ldl de baja densidad (los que transportan los triglicéridos, que crecen con los carbohidratos) erosionando sus venas el resto de colesterol no debe preocuparle, de hecho es necesario para su vida sintetizar la vitamina d y un largo etc. Vigile ratio hdl-triglicéridos. Le paso un enlace:

Lo que los médicos no nos cuentan sobre el colesterol | Me gusta estar bien

Preocupese sobre todo de estas partículas: Quilomicrón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y de las VLDL.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Buenos dias. Quiero contaros mi historia despues de haberme leido hasta la paguina 263 y mes y medio siguiendo la dieta paleo.
> Yo la he seguido no para adelgazar ya que estaba en mi peso sino en busca de la solucion a mi colesterol ya que he probado de todo antes de empezar a tomar esa mierda llamada estatina. Mido 1'80 mtrs.
> ANALITICA ANTES DE LA DIETA PALEO
> COLESTEROL TOTAL....248 HDL... 62 LDL...172 TRIGLICERIDO...61 PESO. 71 kilos
> ...



Como te acaban de decir, problema 0.
El colesterol tiene dos funciones: regenera y recupera. Es necesario. Tan necesario que lo fabrica. A ti te ha aumentado, pero tienes menos triglicéridos, menos grasa, mejor calidad de piel, mejor cabello.... Has mejorado tu condición de vida. Simplemente intenta dormir las horas necesarias, hacer algo de deporte, no estresarte en el trabajo....
El colesterol alto en sí, no indica nada malo (a no ser que seas obeso o algo así). Un colesterol "alto" en tu caso, significa que si un día tienes una accidente, una operación, una -itis o cualquier problema, tu colesterol correrá raudo a ayudarte. 

Aprovecho para volver a poner un mensaje que puse hace un par de meses sobre el tema:

El tema del colesterol seguramente sea uno de los engaños más flagrantes de estos últimos lustros.
Se sabe que el colesterol dietético no aumenta el colesterol en nuestro cuerpo. O sea, por más huevos que comamos, o jamón o carne, nuestro colesterol no aumenta.
Si no comemos alimentos con colesterol, nuestro cuerpo lo fabrica. Y es que el colesterol es algo INDISPENSABLE para nuestro organismo. Y tiene 2 funciones:
- Constructor
- Regenerador celular

Así pues aquí hay dos cosas claras:
- Ni la grasa, ni los huevos, ni el jamón..hacen que nuestro colesterol suba.
- Las estatinas, según estudios de este 2015, han concluido que son generadoras de diabetes. Así que más pronto que tarde dejaran de prescibirlas, pero la ciencia médica tiene que sacar algo para vender y continuar con el negocio. De hecho, creo habar leído algún médico que ya ha dicho que no las prescribirá.

El colesterol alto, simplemente es un avisador de que algo no funciona. Pero no es el causante de nada malo. 

Os pongo un ejemplo:
- Imaginaros que llegáis a casa y esta está ardiendo. E intentáis sofocar el humo. Solucionaríais algo? Pues no. El problema no es el humo, sino el fuego. Hay que ir a buscar el origen del fuego y apagarlo. Apagado el fuego, el humo desaparece.

Cuando una analítica dice que tengo el colesterol alto, esto no tiene pq ser un problema. Simplemente me avisa de que algo no funciona bien en mi organismo. O sea, cuando mi cuerpo sufre alguna inflamación o algún problema, el colesterol corre raudo a arreglar ese problema. El colesterol, para entendernos, es la policía. 
Estoy inflamado, las células se resquebrajan y el colesterol, que es un agente constructor y regenerador, me está curando. Para poner otro ejemplo: el colesterol sería como el cemento que ponemos en los ladrillos de una casa.

Qué está pasando ahora? Que uno tiene un ataque al corazón, muere, el médico abre al fallecido y ve que todo está inundado de colesterol. Y se piensa que el problema ha sido el colesterol, cuando en realidad el problema está en la inflamación que ha provocado (entre otras cosas), que el colesterol haya acudido en masa hacia el corazón, con el afán de curar.

Si no tuviéramos colesterol, estaríamos desparramados por el suelo. Su función de construcción es muy importante.

Entonces, qué hace que nos suba el colesterol?
Pues la inflamación. Cualquier agresión que uno sufra. 

-Cuando uno se medica mucho, tiene el colesterol alto. Una medicina es un acidificante. Por una parte nos cura, pero por otra nos perjudica. Los que pasen por la quimio, es tanta la medicación que incluso generan una diabetes.
- Si alguien que sufrido una operación leve, verá que días después su colesterol está alto.
- Si tenemos un corte algo profundo, igual. El colesterol tiene que actuar rápido poder "cicatrizar" la zona afectada. Su función de construcción, aquí es vital. 
- Cualquer problema de índole mental: depresión, stress....tb nos hará subir el colesterol
- Haces mucho deporte, tal y como indica el forero de arriba. Deporte en exceso, es un acidificante. En su justa medida es sano, pero en demasía, nos inflama. Sobretodo la gente que hace mucho y mucho cardio.
- Alimentación: todo lo que sea harinas azúcares, procesados, bollería... nos subirá el colesterol. Simplemente son alimentos inflamatorios. 
- Triglicéridos altos. Los triglicéridos son ácidos grasos. O sea, si tengo los triglicéridos altos, tengo sobrepeso, y si tengo sobrepeso tendré alto el colesterol.

En definitiva: la medicina se ha equivocado de objetivo (no sé si adrede o no), pero el problema no es el colesterol. Han confundido causa con consecuencia.
Es más, hay que comer colesterol, para que el cuerpo vea que no puede estar todo el día fabricándolo de forma endógena. 

El problema además, es que no tengamos en cuenta el origen de la inflamación y no actuemos sobre ella. Con lo cual, el peligro está en mantener esa inflamación durante mucho tiempo. Si cronificamos la inflamación, es cuando tendremos problemas reales con el colesterol. 
Si mi obesidad persiste con el paso de los años, si como mal día sí, día tb, el colesterol tiene que trabajar y mucho, el cuerpo fabricará mucho colesterol, y ahí tenemos el problema. Así que lo que hay que hacer no es bajar el colesterol (mediante estatinas o cualquier otra mierda), sino bajar la obesidad, comiendo mejor. 

Como seres humanos funcionamos todos igual. 
Desayunad durante 1 mes huevos y bacon. Vuestra inflamación (poca o mucha, la que tengáis), bajará, ergo el colesterol tb.
Y luego cambiad el desayuno durante 1 mes por tostadas, cereales, leche desnatada. Vuestro cuerpo se inflamará (poco o mucho), con lo cual el colesterol subirá).

Y eso ocurre en los seres humanos el 100% de las veces. 
Ojo, cánceres, medicamentos, depresiones...tb afectan. Ahora sólo hablo de alimentación.

El 100% de la gente que tiene el colesterol alto (no hablo de problemas mentales o cánceres, quimios...), lo tiene por basar su alimentación en harinas y azúcares. Es dejar esto y bajar rápidamente. 
En una farmacia, con una pinchadita te lo miran en 2'.


Me hace gracia cuando un amigo me dijo que tenía que bajar el colesterol y el médico le quitó la mantequilla, el coco, el aguacate, los huevos, el pescado azul... Y el tio va y me dice, "perfecto, casi nunca como nada de eso. Continuaré con mi bocadillo, mis tostaditas y mis macarrones a la boloñesa".
Un despropósito...


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Entiendo y creo a Rauxa y comprendo el temor de Zapaterodimite: la programación que hemos recibido ha sido brutal y no es nada fácil desprogramarse.

Hace un rato que se fue una cliente del bar, una mujer que lleva viniendo desde hace unos meses, cuando le toca el tratamiento para su cáncer. Hoy hemos hablado por primera vez de ello al quedarnos solos durante un rato por la ida de su hijo a hacer una gestión al banco. Le he contado lo que ella ya sospechaba de oídas por otras mañanas que algún cliente me había hablado del tema, que mi padre también está con cáncer. Poco después ha regresado su hijo y ahí ha quedado la cosa. 

Pues bien, varias veces he estado tentado de decirle que no pruebe el azúcar ni la sacarina con la que endulza su café, que intente dejar todo lo procesado, todas las mierdaharinas y todo eso que también le he dicho a mi padre...pero al final me he callado.

¿Como vas a decirle algo tan fuerte si a tu propio padre le cuesta creerte? Al menos él intenta hacerme caso a su manera, pero...¿y ella? ¿como se hubiera tomado que un puto camarero le aconsejara sobre la alimentación que debe llevar? Y precisamente hoy, que estaba de bajón por una nueva recaída que al parecer está sufriendo la pobre mujer.

Es difícil, complicado...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ahí pone lo que pone y no lo que usted quiere que ponga.
> 
> Y además es verdad.



¿¿Por?? ienso:ienso:ienso:

---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 10:22 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Como te acaban de decir, problema 0.
> El colesterol tiene dos funciones: regenera y recupera. Es necesario. Tan necesario que lo fabrica. A ti te ha aumentado, pero tienes menos triglicéridos, menos grasa, mejor calidad de piel, mejor cabello.... Has mejorado tu condición de vida. Simplemente intenta dormir las horas necesarias, hacer algo de deporte, no estresarte en el trabajo....
> *El colesterol alto en sí, no indica nada malo (a no ser que seas obeso o algo así). Un colesterol "alto" en tu caso, significa que si un día tienes una accidente, una operación, una -itis o cualquier problema, tu colesterol correrá raudo a ayudarte. *
> 
> ...



La verdad es que flipo, tiene todo el sentido....pero es que tantos años de adoctrinamiento no se van fácilmente. A mí me dicen que tengo el colesterol en 300 y me da un patatús ::


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿¿Por?? ienso:ienso:ienso:



Porque cuando a uno lo cocinan mucho acaba siendo irreconocible hasta para su propia madre.

Las cosas buenas y lo que no son las cosas, mejor cuanto menos las toques.


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (28 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> La avena y el cacao puro reducen el colesterol.ienso: Es raro que te haya subido...:ouch:



Cacao puro tomo, tanto valor puro como uno que venden al 99 % que me parece delicioso una onza de esta o una cucharada del otro al dia. Avena la deje de tomar porque no entraba en el tema paleo. Por eso he pensado de ser ser tan extricto con algunos alimentos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Porque cuando a uno lo cocinan mucho acaba siendo irreconocible hasta para su propia madre.
> 
> Las cosas buenas y lo que no son las cosas, mejor cuanto menos las toques.




Ya pero la verdura ha de ser cocinada, en crudo ya me dirás :S


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (28 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A ver, por todo lo que yo he leído, y diciéndole que haga usted todo lo que le diga su médico y que lo que pongo es sólo una opinión personal. Ese colesterol de 300 con los datos que usted da no es preocupante, lo preocupante es una mala ratio entre triglicéridos y hdl, que no es el caso (por ejemplo mayor de 3,5, la suya es casi de uno), si no tiene ldl de baja densidad (los que transportan los triglicéridos, que crecen con los carbohidratos) erosionando sus venas el resto de colesterol no debe preocuparle, de hecho es necesario para su vida sintetizar la vitamina d y un largo etc. Vigile ratio hdl-triglicéridos. Le paso un enlace:
> 
> Lo que los médicos no nos cuentan sobre el colesterol | Me gusta estar bien
> 
> ...



Lo que me ha animado algo es leer son ese ratio que si que me sale bien. Lo que he leido es que el LDL se divide en dos y uno es el peligroso, el problema es que es España no analizan esa division, y claro ves que tienes 220 y te acojonas.
El VLDL lo tengo tambien bajo es de 10 mg/dl. Todo esto parece que da que esos LDL la mayoria que son bajos.
Y de los medicos, que contar, para encontrar uno que se preocupe y sepa del tema.... imposible. Con 220 de colesterol total ya me estaban recetando estatinas sin investigar nada, ni ratios ni leches van pasando consulta rapido porque solo tienen 2 minutos por paciente.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ya pero la verdura ha de ser cocinada, en crudo ya me dirás :S



Una cosa es cocinarla y otra hacerla puré.


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (28 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Como te acaban de decir, problema 0.
> El colesterol tiene dos funciones: regenera y recupera. Es necesario. Tan necesario que lo fabrica. A ti te ha aumentado, pero tienes menos triglicéridos, menos grasa, mejor calidad de piel, mejor cabello.... Has mejorado tu condición de vida. Simplemente intenta dormir las horas necesarias, hacer algo de deporte, no estresarte en el trabajo....
> El colesterol alto en sí, no indica nada malo (a no ser que seas obeso o algo así). Un colesterol "alto" en tu caso, significa que si un día tienes una accidente, una operación, una -itis o cualquier problema, tu colesterol correrá raudo a ayudarte.
> 
> ...



Otro dato que me da la analitica es la PROTEINA C REACTIVA 0'17 mg/l que esta muy bien. No estoy inflamado, pero la HOMOCISTEINA me han puesto asterisco aunque por muy poco 15,22 cuando el maximo es 15. No sabia lo que era y te pones a leer y te acojonas. Falta de vitaminas del grupo b y acido folico que puede llevar a un trombo. 
Voy a meditar lo que hago y que medidas tomo. Lo que si es que la tostada de esta mañana a la hora me ha dado un apreton y al water todo liquido. Mi cuerpo la ha rechazado.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Una cosa es cocinarla y otra hacerla puré.



Una vez cocida digo yo que dará igual pasarla por la batidora o no...ienso: no sé, digo yo, quizá me equivoque :ouch:


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Una vez cocida digo yo que dará igual pasarla por la batidora o no...ienso: no sé, digo yo, quizá me equivoque :ouch:



Hay diferentes grados de cocción: cuanto mayor, peor.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Otro dato que me da la analitica es la PROTEINA C REACTIVA 0'17 mg/l que esta muy bien. No estoy inflamado, pero la HOMOCISTEINA me han puesto asterisco aunque por muy poco 15,22 cuando el maximo es 15. No sabia lo que era y te pones a leer y te acojonas. *Falta de vitaminas del grupo b y* acido folico que puede llevar a un trombo.
> Voy a meditar lo que hago y que medidas tomo. Lo que si es que la tostada de esta mañana a la hora me ha dado un apreton y al water todo liquido. Mi cuerpo la ha rechazado.



Para eso va guay la levadura de cerveza.ienso:

Añadir que como tengo el hierro pelín justo :ouch: me estoy tomando esto que a un familiar mío le vino genial para el hierro y tiene además vitaminas. Es todo natural....¿¿qué sus parece?? ienso:

Composición - Floradix


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Otro dato que me da la analitica es la PROTEINA C REACTIVA 0'17 mg/l que esta muy bien. No estoy inflamado, pero la HOMOCISTEINA me han puesto asterisco aunque por muy poco 15,22 cuando el maximo es 15. No sabia lo que era y te pones a leer y te acojonas. Falta de vitaminas del grupo b y acido folico que puede llevar a un trombo.
> Voy a meditar lo que hago y que medidas tomo. Lo que si es que la tostada de esta mañana a la hora me ha dado un apreton y al water todo liquido. Mi cuerpo la ha rechazado.



Vitamina b y ácido fólico: nueces y carnes rojas, todo paleo como puedes ver...

---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 12:00 ----------

¿Alguien conoce alguna clínica donde te miden bien los diferentes ldl y no te los saquen con una fórmula de mierda igual para todos? Rauxa te invoco!


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vitamina b y ácido fólico: nueces y carnes rojas, todo paleo como puedes ver...
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 12:00 ----------
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce alguna clínica donde te miden bien los diferentes ldl y no te los saquen con una fórmula de mierda igual para todos? Rauxa te invoco!



Yo como no tomo nada de carne tomo la levadura de cerveza por la vit B.:S

Vaya lío con el coelsterol...cada día una cosa nueva :ouch:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo como no tomo nada de carne tomo la levadura de cerveza por la vit B.:S
> 
> Vaya lío con el coelsterol...cada día una cosa nueva :ouch:



Igual que mi mujer, no soporta la carne roja y yo me meto cada chuletón entre pecho y espalda que te mueres del gusto!:baba:

Lo del colesterol tarde o temprano saldrá como lo que es, una estafa... Y quizás no lo digan abiertamente por la más que probable catarata de demandas judiciales que le caería a más de una institución pública y a más de una farmaceútica.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Igual que mi mujer, no soporta la carne roja y yo me meto cada chuletón entre pecho y espalda que te mueres del gusto!:baba:
> 
> Lo del colesterol tarde o temprano saldrá como lo que es, una estafa... Y quizás no lo digan abiertamente por la más que probable catarata de demandas judiciales que le caería a más de una institución pública y a más de una farmaceútica.



Joer...pues al hilo de esto, sube un compañero a traerme una cosa y charlando dice que le ha salido el colesterol alto...220 me dice....que le van a poner tto.... ::::

¡¡Mirad!!

Salud: Desmontando el colesterol: no hay nada parecido a una grasa obstruye-arterias. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


:


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (28 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Igual que mi mujer, no soporta la carne roja y yo me meto cada chuletón entre pecho y espalda que te mueres del gusto!:baba:
> 
> Lo del colesterol tarde o temprano saldrá como lo que es, una estafa... Y quizás no lo digan abiertamente por la más que probable catarata de demandas judiciales que le caería a más de una institución pública y a más de una farmaceútica.



No se que hacer si tomar el arroz rojo ese de los cojones para bajar el colesterol o no coño es que ver 300 en la analitica impone mucho. Tengo 45 tacos y pensar que me va a dar un trombo. Que si que si lees a unos no tiene importancia pero si lees a otros tengo todas las papeletas para irme al otro barrio. Mi medico me ha recetado la estina hace un rato y me ha acojona.
Mi cuñado se rie de mi, el gordo como un ceporro se pone tibio de todo, helados pizzas hamburguesas y tiene el colesterol de puta madre. 
Jodeeer


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> No se que hacer si tomar el arroz rojo ese de los cojones para bajar el colesterol o no coño es que ver 300 en la analitica impone mucho. Tengo 45 tacos y pensar que me va a dar un trombo. Que si que si lees a unos no tiene importancia pero si lees a otros tengo todas las papeletas para irme al otro barrio. Mi medico me ha recetado la estina hace un rato y me ha acojona.
> Mi cuñado se rie de mi, el gordo como un ceporro se pone tibio de todo, helados pizzas hamburguesas y tiene el colesterol de puta madre.
> Jodeeer



Su cuñado se irá al otro barrio antes que usted. A mi padre le dio el infarto con un colesterol por debajo de 200, no tomaba estatinas ni nada, siempre lo tuvo bajo pero siempre estuvo gordo (ahora está delgado) y sobre los 55 años le diagnosticaron diabetes tipo 2, siguió comiendo cereales (integrales como le recomendaban los dietistas) y a los 66 infarto que casi se muere...

Si le sirve de consuelo yo tengo 43 años y el otro día me pinché en una farmacia, 264 de total, y ni arroz rojo (que me lo ofrecieron) ni estatinas ni polladas, tengo que ir en ayunas para ver mis triglicéridos, que para mí es la medida real, y sobre todo en una analítica los PCR que te dan el dato de la inflamación. Con 264 pienso seguir mi vida tan ricamente oiga, eso sí, carbohidratos y comida procesada 0!


----------



## Rauxa (28 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> No se que hacer si tomar el arroz rojo ese de los cojones para bajar el colesterol o no coño es que ver 300 en la analitica impone mucho. Tengo 45 tacos y pensar que me va a dar un trombo. Que si que si lees a unos no tiene importancia pero si lees a otros tengo todas las papeletas para irme al otro barrio. Mi medico me ha recetado la estina hace un rato y me ha acojona.
> Mi cuñado se rie de mi, el gordo como un ceporro se pone tibio de todo, helados pizzas hamburguesas y tiene el colesterol de puta madre.
> Jodeeer



Tu tienes las arterias perfectas. Tu cuñado no.
Hay muchos estudios q dicen q hay mas infartados en gente con bajo colesterol q co alto.


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (28 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Su cuñado se irá al otro barrio antes que usted. A mi padre le dio el infarto con un colesterol por debajo de 200, no tomaba estatinas ni nada, siempre lo tuvo bajo pero siempre estuvo gordo (ahora está delgado) y sobre los 55 años le diagnosticaron diabetes tipo 2, siguió comiendo cereales (integrales como le recomendaban los dietistas) y a los 66 infarto que casi se muere...
> 
> Si le sirve de consuelo yo tengo 43 años y el otro día me pinché en una farmacia, 264 de total, y ni arroz rojo (que me lo ofrecieron) ni estatinas ni polladas, tengo que ir en ayunas para ver mis triglicéridos, que para mí es la medida real, y sobre todo en una analítica los PCR que te dan el dato de la inflamación. Con 264 pienso seguir mi vida tan ricamente oiga, eso sí, carbohidratos y comida procesada 0!



Me das una alegria, la verdad que desde que deje los CARBOS REFINADOS estoy mucho mejor. Tambien el dolor en las articulaciones de los codos se me han reducido bastante incluso hay dias que no me duelen. Lo que si es que mi mujer se queja de que me huele el aliento mas fuerte. 
Vere que hago y leere un poco lo del arroz rojo ese es natural pero aparte que cada caja vale 17 pavos eso de que hace que el higado no produzca tanto colesterol nose.


----------



## sada (28 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Varias cosas... comentaste que te habías comprado una báscula Jata de medición diagnóstica que mide grasa corporal, músculo, agua...
> A ver si esas diferencias de peso son por el cambio de báscula... ¿o todavía no la tienes?
> 
> A mí desde luego no me parece exagerado 1 porción de pizza y 1 hamburguer extremeña.. casi que no llega ni a la categoría de homenaje...
> ...



pues si que ha dado de si mi puré de verduras. 

en fin..me compré la Jata esa y no es cosa de la báscula porque me peso en las 2, la antigua y la nueva.....
a la nueva aún estoy cogiéndole el punto. Eso si creo que he bajado algo el porcentaje de grasa. poco.

a partir de ahora lo apuntaré.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vitamina b y ácido fólico: nueces y carnes rojas, todo paleo como puedes ver...
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 12:00 ----------
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce alguna clínica donde te miden bien los diferentes ldl y no te los saquen con una fórmula de mierda igual para todos? Rauxa te invoco!



Ni idea. Yo me haría una analítica completa, que te miren absolutamente todo, y luego me iría a un experto que supiera analizar cada valor.
En catalunya existen los psiconeuroinmunólogos que te tienen sentado 1 hora y te explican perfectamente como funciona tu cuerpo y que es lo que tienes que hacer. Lo primero que te dicen es que muchos valores que los médicos dan importancia realmente no la tienen y a la inversa.

Y como he dicho antes, la comunidad médica fácilmente confunde causa con consecuencia. 

A cuantos, una analítica les da un valor bajo en calcio, cuando realmente el problema no es que ingiera poco calcio, sino que su organismo recluta su calcio para alguna función en concreto?
Pero claro, el médico ve que tienes poco calcio y te hincha a suplementos de calcio, a lacteos... Y resulta que tu ingesta de calcio es el triple de lo que debería y eso daña más a tus huesos. Pero claro, las analíticas continuan saliendo bajas en calcio, te rompes huesos con facilidad y aún te dan MAS calcio.

Mientras, un psiconeuroinunólogo ve que tu ingesta de calcio es la correcta y se dedica a estudiar pq tu organismo "roba" calcio de tus huesos, uñas, dientes... 
O sea, mientras los oficialistas dicen que tu problema es la falta de calcio, los otros te dicen que tus valores de calcio son los correctos y van a estudiar el origen o causa real de tu problema.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ni idea. Yo me haría una analítica completa, que te miren absolutamente todo, y luego me iría a un experto que supiera analizar cada valor.
> En catalunya existen los psiconeuroinmunólogos que te tienen sentado 1 hora y te explican perfectamente como funciona tu cuerpo y que es lo que tienes que hacer. Lo primero que te dicen es que muchos valores que los médicos dan importancia realmente no la tienen y a la inversa.
> 
> Y como he dicho antes, la comunidad médica fácilmente confunde causa con consecuencia.
> ...



Eso que dices es muy interesante, ¿conoces alguno que valga la pena?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ni idea. Yo me haría una analítica completa, que te miren absolutamente todo, y luego me iría a un experto que supiera analizar cada valor.
> En catalunya existen los psiconeuroinmunólogos que te tienen sentado 1 hora y te explican perfectamente como funciona tu cuerpo y que es lo que tienes que hacer. Lo primero que te dicen es que muchos valores que los médicos dan importancia realmente no la tienen y a la inversa.
> 
> *Y como he dicho antes, la comunidad médica fácilmente confunde causa con consecuencia. *
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Así debería ser... cada día me fío menos de lo médicos, yo lo siento mucho. La mayoría parecen robots y no se molestan en informarse un poco. Te inflan a mierdas y te dicen que sí, que comas pan integral que es muyy buenooooo....:ouch:


----------



## Rauxa (28 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eso que dices es muy interesante, ¿conoces alguno que valga la pena?



Regenera - Psiconeuroimmunologia Clínica. La Medicina Evolutiva.
Estos estan en barcelona y girona.
Si eres de fuera, les puedes escribir y a ver si te pueden derivar alguno de su cuerda en tu localidad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2016)

Las Grasas Saturadas Proporcionan Muchos Beneficios a la Salud

"Así que, en resumen, las grasas saturadas:

Aumentan los niveles de LDL, y aumentan las partículas grandes y esponjosas que NO están relacionadas con un mayor riesgo de enfermedades cardiacas
Elevan los niveles de HDL, que a su vez también compensa las cantidades mayores de colesterol LDL
NO causan enfermedades cardiacas, como ha sido aclarado en todos los estudios anteriormente mencionados
No dañan tan fácilmente como otras grasas, ya que no tienen dobles enlaces que pueden ser dañados por la oxidación
Sirven como "combustibles limpios" para el cerebro y las mitocondrias, al producir radicales mucho menos dañinos que los azúcares y carbohidratos no fibrosos"


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Abr 2016)

Es un off-topic total en este hilo, pero me apetece hacer un par de puntualizaciones sobre la práctica de la medicina hoy en Europa.

A la hora de la verdad, el médico se limita a seguir un protocolo. Cumple ese protocolo y salva su culo. Es decir, ante tales síntomas prescribe las pruebas que marca el protocolo, a la vista de los resultados de las pruebas (según el protocolo) pone el tratamiento que el protocolo dicta. Efectá controles, si el protocolo de ctuación así lo exige.

Hace un tiempo, el colesterol estaba alto a partir de 300, luego el protocolo se bajó. Hace tiempo, tenías hipertensión diastólica cuando el valor era superior a la sistólica dividida por dos. Ahora es siempre que es 9 o más, idependientemente del valor de la sisitólica. Quiero decir, que los protocolos no son inamovibles, se van variando. Teóricamente por avances de la medicina.

Cuando acudes a la consulta de un especialista en medicina holística, lo primero que te sorprende es que te pregunta por cosas que jamás ningún médico te preguntó. Estoy diagnosticado de cefalea de Horton, un tipo de dolor de cabeza. He visto neurólogos (uno diferente cada vez hasta que me harté) y jamás nadie me ha preguntado lo que me preguntó el médico chino que me medio arregló. Duermes bien? tienes pesadillas? sudas en exceso por la noche? te levantas con frecuencia a medianoche al baño? Tienes relaciones sexuales sin problemas? una serie de cosas que él y no el neurólogo consideró importantes. el protocolo español no incluye obtener información tan básica sobre tu cuerpo como tu descanso y tu actividad sexual.

El protocolo es general. El médico actúa frente a tu gripe o tu falta de calcio del mismo modo que frente al mismo problema cuando le sucede a tu vecino, siempre que el protocolo no establezca diferencias (por edad, sexo, lo que sea). Es exactamente por ésto que las dietas típicas que te pone el médico o el endocrino no funcionan, porque son un protocolo.

Parte de la base de que es reducible a un algoritmo, a un diagrama de flujo en el que te vas enfrentando a opciones SI/NO y que te lleva indefectiblemente a la misma solución teórica siempre.

Quizá sea el momento de replantearse no sólo cómo el médico de tu centro de salud aplica el protocolo, sino quién crea y revisa ese protocolo. Porque si el protocolo, de obligado cumplimiento, es incorrecto, por error o por intereses, poco importa que el médico sea bueno o malo.


----------



## Raullucu (28 Abr 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> [...] Estoy diagnosticado de *cefalea de Horton*, un tipo de dolor de cabeza. [...]



¿Has leído algo del neurólogo Arturo Goicoechea? Tiene un blog muy bueno sobre el dolor. Los resultados en mi caso están siendo alucinantes, al menos con la migraña.


----------



## Teselia (28 Abr 2016)

Los que tomais nata, cómo la tomais y cual? Gracias.


----------



## Genis Vell (28 Abr 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Has leído algo del neurólogo Arturo Goicoechea? Tiene un blog muy bueno sobre el dolor. Los resultados en mi caso están siendo alucinantes, al menos con la migraña.



Aquí mas info: Episodio 55: Arturo Goicochea sobre Migrañas y Dolor » Fitness Revolucionario


----------



## Zekko (28 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ya pero la verdura ha de ser cocinada, en crudo ya me dirás :S



Al horno y a < 180ºC


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Esta mañana me han traído al bar un paquete con lomo de orza y sardinas envasadas...aquel llevaba "azúcares" y este "azúcar"

- ¿Desde cuando se le echa azúcar a las sardinas? -le he preguntado a mi padre.

Y me ha mirado como diciendo que bien pudiera ser que su conspiranoico hijo tenga algo de razón.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Esta mañana me han traído al bar un paquete con lomo de orza y sardinas envasadas...aquel llevaba "azúcares" y este "azúcar"
> 
> - ¿Desde cuando se le echa azúcar a las sardinas? -le he preguntado a mi padre.
> 
> Y me ha mirado como diciendo que bien pudiera ser que su conspiranoico hijo tenga algo de razón.



Ese azúcar esté enmascarando, posiblemente, que esas sardinas las pescó Napoleón en Santa Elena en sus ratos libres...


----------



## sada (28 Abr 2016)

GRAMOS DE CARBOHIDRATOS	
ORDENADOS DE MENOR A MAYOR
Aceite	0,00
Caldo de carne o pescado	0,00
Carne	0,00
Chorizo	0,00
Coñac (30 g..)	0,00
Cubitos de caldo	0,00
Embutidos	0,00
Especias	0,00
Gelatina sin sabor	0,00
Ginebra (45 g.)	0,00
Grasas	0,00
Jamón	0,00
Mantequilla	0,00
Mostaza	0,00
Pescados, todos	0,00
Requesón	0,00
Ron (45 g.)	0,00
Sal	0,00
Salchichas	0,00
Salchichón	0,00
Tocino	0,00
Vodka (45 g.)	0,00
Whisky (45 g.)	0,00
Huevos (1)	0,30
Martini (1)	0,30
Mayonesa (1 cucharada)	0,40
Ajo (1 diente)	0,50
Vino (100 g.)	0,50
Langosta	0,60
Café solo (1 taza)	0,80
Vinagre (1 cucharada)	0,80
Mortadela (100 g.)	0,90
Te (1 taza)	0,90
Aceitunas verdes (10 grandes)	1,00
Sesos (100 g.)	1,00
Lechuga (100 g.)	1,10
Mejillones (100 g.)	1,10
Corazón de pollo (100 g.)	1,30
Endivias (una pequeña)	1,60
Margarina (100 g.)	1,80
Queso (100 g.)	1,80
Espinacas (100 g.)	1,90
Aceitunas negras (10 grandes)	2,00
Perejil (1 cucharada, picado)	2,00
Salchichas fráncfurt (100 g.)	2,00
Acelgas (100 g.)	2,30
Coliflor (100 g.)	2,40
Melón (100 g.)	2,60
Pepinos (1 mediano)	2,80
Col (100 g.)	2,90
Nata (100 g.)	2,90
Tomates (100 g.)	3,10
Almejas (100 g.)	3,40
Caviar (100 g.)	3,50
Apio (100 g.)	3,70
Hígado (100 g.)	4,00
Champiñones (100 g.)	4,10
Cacahuetes (con cascara 100 g.)	4,20
Ketchup (1 cucharada)	4,20
Rábanos (100 g.)	4,30
Leche (100 g.)	4,90
Albaricoques (1 mediano)	5,00
Soja, brotes (100 g.)	5,40
Berenjena (100 g.)	5,50
Ostras (5 a 8 medianas)	5,60
Espárragos (100 g.)	5,80
Alcachofas (100 g.)	5,90
Aguacate (medio mediano)	6,00
Remolacha (100 g.)	6,00
Zanahorias (100 g.)	6,00
Cardo, hojas y tallos (100 g.)	6,40
Naranjas (100 g.)	6,60
Pimientos (100 g.)	6,60
Anisete (30 g.)	7,00
Ciruelas (1 mediana)	7,00
Calabaza (100 g.)	7,60
Limón (1 mediano)	8,40
Cebollas (100 g.)	8,80
Ginebra con tónica (300 g.)	9,00
Nabos (100 g.)	9,00
Fresas (100 g.)	9,50
Mandarina (1 mediana)	10,00
Membrillo (1 mediano)	10,20
Melocotones (100 g.)	10,60
Cerveza (240 g.)	11,00
Manzana (100 g.)	11,10
Piña (100 g.)	11,50
Yogur (1)	11,70
Peras (100 g.)	12,50
Nueces (100 g.)	13,50
Pomelo (100 g.)	14,00
Vino dulce (100 g.)	14,00
Almendras (sin cascara 100 g.)	14,30
Avellanas (100 g.)	14,30
Judías verdes (100 g.)J	14,30
Cerezas (100 g.)	14,80
Patatas (100 g.)	15,10
Uvas (100 g.)	15,50
Granada (100 g.)	15,60
Coco (100 g.)	16,20
Coles de bruselas (100 g.)	16,60
Moras (100 g.)	18,00
Guisantes (100 g.)	19,00
Higos (1 grande)	19,60
Frambuesas (100 g.)	20,80
Zumos en conserva (1 taza)	24,00
Pistachos (100 g.)	24,50
Castañas (100 g.)	25,80
Refrescos (coca-cola, fanta, etc..)	27,00
Boniatos (100 g.)	27,90
Maíz (100 g.)	37,60
Sandia (1 rodaja de 3 x 15 cm)	38,40
Habas (100 g.)	42,00
Espaguetis (100 g.)	44,10
Pan (100 g.)	50,10
Mermeladas (100 g.)	51,00
Repostería (100 g.)	51,70
Lentejas (100 g.)	56,20
Judías (100 g.)	57,00
Garbanzos (100 g.)	59,00
Chocolate (100 g.)	62,20
Tapioca (100 g.)	66,20
Harina (100 g.)	70,60
Pasta (100 g.)	74,10
Arroz (100 g.)	78,70
Dátiles (100 g.)	85,30
Pasas (100 g.)	88,60
Miel (100 g.)	88,80
Azúcar (100 g.)	99,80
Plátanos (100 g.)	143,00




GRAMOS DE CARBOHIDRATOS	
ORDENADOS ALFABÉTICAMENTE
Aceite	0,00
Aceitunas negras (10 grandes)	2,00
Aceitunas verdes (10 grandes)	1,00
Acelgas (100 g.)	2,30
Aguacate (medio mediano)	6,00
Ajo (1 diente)	0,50
Albaricoques (1 mediano)	5,00
Alcachofas (100 g.)	5,90
Almejas (100 g.)	3,40
Almendras (sin cascara 100 g.)	14,30
Anisete (30 g.)	7,00
Apio (100 g.)	3,70
Arroz (100 g.)	78,70
Avellanas (100 g.)	14,30
Azúcar (100 g.)	99,80
Berenjena (100 g.)	5,50
Boniatos (100 g.)	27,90
Cacahuetes (con cascara 100 g.)	4,20
Café solo (1 taza)	0,80
Calabaza (100 g.)	7,60
Caldo de carne o pescado	0,00
Cardo, hojas y tallos (100 g.)	6,40
Carne	0,00
Castañas (100 g.)	25,80
Caviar (100 g.)	3,50
Cebollas (100 g.)	8,80
Cerezas (100 g.)	14,80
Cerveza (240 g.)	11,00
Champiñones (100 g.)	4,10
Chocolate (100 g.)	62,20
Chorizo	0,00
Ciruelas (1 mediana)	7,00
Coco (100 g.)	16,20
Col (100 g.)	2,90
Coles de bruselas (100 g.)	16,60
Coliflor (100 g.)	2,40
Coñac (30 g..)	0,00
Corazón de pollo (100 g.)	1,30
Cubitos de caldo	0,00
Dátiles (100 g.)	85,30
Embutidos	0,00
Endivias (una pequeña)	1,60
Espaguetis (100 g.)	44,10
Espárragos (100 g.)	5,80
Especias	0,00
Espinacas (100 g.)	1,90
Frambuesas (100 g.)	20,80
Fresas (100 g.)	9,50
Garbanzos (100 g.)	59,00
Gelatina sin sabor	0,00
Ginebra (45 g.)	0,00
Ginebra con tónica (300 g.)	9,00
Granada (100 g.)	15,60
Grasas	0,00
Guisantes (100 g.)	19,00
Habas (100 g.)	42,00
Harina (100 g.)	70,60
Hígado (100 g.)	4,00
Higos (1 grande)	19,60
Huevos (1)	0,30
Jamón	0,00
Judías (100 g.)	57,00
Judías verdes (100 g.)J	14,30
Ketchup (1 cucharada)	4,20
Langosta	0,60
Leche (100 g.)	4,90
Lechuga (100 g.)	1,10
Lentejas (100 g.)	56,20
Limón (1 mediano)	8,40
Maíz (100 g.)	37,60
Mandarina (1 mediana)	10,00
Mantequilla	0,00
Manzana (100 g.)	11,10
Margarina (100 g.)	1,80
Martini (1)	0,30
Mayonesa (1 cucharada)	0,40
Mejillones (100 g.)	1,10
Melocotones (100 g.)	10,60
Melón (100 g.)	2,60
Membrillo (1 mediano)	10,20
Mermeladas (100 g.)	51,00
Miel (100 g.)	88,80
Moras (100 g.)	18,00
Mortadela (100 g.)	0,90
Mostaza	0,00
Nabos (100 g.)	9,00
Naranjas (100 g.)	6,60
Nata (100 g.)	2,90
Nueces (100 g.)	13,50
Ostras (5 a 8 medianas)	5,60
Pan (100 g.)	50,10
Pasas (100 g.)	88,60
Pasta (100 g.)	74,10
Patatas (100 g.)	15,10
Pepinos (1 mediano)	2,80
Peras (100 g.)	12,50
Perejil (1 cucharada, picado)	2,00
Pescados, todos	0,00
Pimientos (100 g.)	6,60
Piña (100 g.)	11,50
Pistachos (100 g.)	24,50
Plátanos (100 g.)	143,00
Pomelo (100 g.)	14,00
Queso (100 g.)	1,80
Rábanos (100 g.)	4,30
Refrescos (coca-cola, fanta, etc..)	27,00
Remolacha (100 g.)	6,00
Repostería (100 g.)	51,70
Requesón	0,00
Ron (45 g.)	0,00
Sal	0,00
Salchichas	0,00
Salchichas fráncfurt (100 g.)	2,00
Salchichón	0,00
Sandia (1 rodaja de 3 x 15 cm)	38,40
Sesos (100 g.)	1,00
Soja, brotes (100 g.)	5,40
Tapioca (100 g.)	66,20
Te (1 taza)	0,90
Tocino	0,00
Tomates (100 g.)	3,10
Uvas (100 g.)	15,50
Vinagre (1 cucharada)	0,80
Vino (100 g.)	0,50
Vino dulce (100 g.)	14,00
Vodka (45 g.)	0,00
Whisky (45 g.)	0,00
Yogur (1)	11,70
Zanahorias (100 g.)	6,00
Zumos en conserva (1 taza)	24,00
Tabla de Carbohidratos - Dieta del Dr. Atkins


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2016)

A los que vivís por Alicante os recomiendo acercaros alguna tarde a partir de las 18.30h a la subasta de pescado de la lonja de El Campello, te lo llevas vivo a casa y también puedes hablar con compradores de restaurantes de la zona para ir sus negocios sabiendo que ponen pescado fresco de la lonja, así a lo mejor esos 2 ó 3 euros más caros de un menú tampoco os parezca tanto...

---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 19:08 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Esta mañana me han traído al bar un paquete con lomo de orza y sardinas envasadas...aquel llevaba "azúcares" y este "azúcar"
> 
> - ¿Desde cuando se le echa azúcar a las sardinas? -le he preguntado a mi padre.
> 
> Y me ha mirado como diciendo que bien pudiera ser que su conspiranoico hijo tenga algo de razón.



Clavisto, ¿por qué no hacéis en tu bar una carta paleo con una explicación breve para el cliente de lo que es? Lo mismo abres un nuevo mercado en los bares de España...?

Nota: si Clavisto se hace rico con mi sugerencia reclamo un 5% de los beneficios totales durante 10 años.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Abr 2016)

sada dijo:


> GRAMOS DE CARBOHIDRATOS
> ORDENADOS ALFABÉTICAMENTE
> 
> Plátanos (100 g.)	143,00



Ya... ienso:


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A los que vivís por Alicante os recomiendo acercaros alguna tarde a partir de las 18.30h a la subasta de pescado de la lonja de El Campello, te lo llevas vivo a casa y también puedes hablar con compradores de restaurantes de la zona para ir sus negocios sabiendo que ponen pescado fresco de la lonja, así a lo mejor esos 2 ó 3 euros más caros de un menú tampoco os parezca tanto...
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 19:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Es mas un bar de copas, pero al mediodía damos nuestras tapitas, aunque las cañas están mas muertas que Manolete.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

¿ El coñac cero azúcar?? Pero el alcohol en cuanto entra en el cuerpo se convierte en azúcar ¿no?


----------



## angek (28 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿ El coñac cero azúcar?? Pero el alcohol en cuanto entra en el cuerpo se convierte en azúcar ¿no?



En cuanto el hígado lo diga, más bien. 

Que es peor, por cierto. La insulina tiene su papel.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Buenos dias. Quiero contaros mi historia despues de haberme leido hasta la paguina 263 y mes y medio siguiendo la dieta paleo.
> Yo la he seguido no para adelgazar ya que estaba en mi peso sino en busca de la solucion a mi colesterol ya que he probado de todo antes de empezar a tomar esa mierda llamada estatina. Mido 1'80 mtrs.
> ANALITICA ANTES DE LA DIETA PALEO
> COLESTEROL TOTAL....248 HDL... 62 LDL...172 TRIGLICERIDO...61 PESO. 71 kilos
> ...



Una cosa muy simple y no se si alguien te lo ha dicho. Un mes y medio entre analiticas es un puñetera mierda. Y mucho mas si encima has dejado las estaninas de golpe. 

Imposible saber el efecto de quitar pastillas plus cambiar tu metabolismo en tan poco tiempo. Ademas te pregunto si tomas algun otro tipo de medicacion.

Yo me hice las analiticas a los ocho meses y me fueron a rango colesterol (lo tenia bajo) y trigliceridos lo tenia muy alto. Las transaminasas tambien me fueron a rango que estaban altas.

Como te han dicho tienes todavia algun tipo de inflamacion que te mantiene el colesterol alto. Tienes algun organo en obras.
Un mes y medio no puede ser referencia de nada...sois muy rapidos joder jejeje.


----------



## ALCOY (28 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Esta mañana me han traído al bar un paquete con lomo de orza y sardinas envasadas...aquel llevaba "azúcares" y este "azúcar"
> 
> - ¿Desde cuando se le echa azúcar a las sardinas? -le he preguntado a mi padre.
> 
> Y me ha mirado como diciendo que bien pudiera ser que su conspiranoico hijo tenga algo de razón.





el azúcar se puede presentar bajo 40 formas o nombres distintos y chungo encontrar en el super algo que esté "limpio"... a lo mejor quedaban un 10% de productos si comenzamos a quitar todo lo que lleve azúcar en cualquiera de sus formas..

---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 23:48 ----------

*A ver, paso unos datos de análisis de una hamija para que comenten los expertos en colesterol...
Si queréis algún dato más es una analítica amplia tengo también el potasio y el sodio, pero no el calcio que decía Rauxa... *

Ahí va...


Triglicéridos 118
colesterol total 234
HDL 65
LDL 145

SODIO 143
POTASIO 4.5

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 00:08 ----------

*Las 5 razones por las que la industria alimentaria añade azúcar a casi todo...*

1. Dar color

La reacción de Maillard es un conjunto de reacciones químicas entre los aminoácidos y los azúcares reductores que aporta, además de un sabor dulce, un color dorado a los alimentos. Por ejemplo, para la caramelización el azúcar es fundamental y ésta se utiliza en una amplia variedad de productos incluyendo salsas, dulces, panes, mermeladas y vinos o licores de postre. No sólo eso, la reacción de Maillard también se utiliza para dar un sabor y color especial a alimentos como horneados, el chocolate, el café o la carne.

2. Textura

El azúcar proporciona volumen a los alimentos y esto influye en las sensaciones que se producen en la boca al consumirlos. “El azúcar afecta a múltiples reacciones químicas que forman la textura de los productos de panadería, helados, dulces y mermeladas, confituras y jaleas”, explican las autoras.

3. Fermentación

La fermentación es un proceso en el que los microorganismos en ausencia de oxígeno generan energía mediante la oxidación de hidratos de carbono, como el azúcar. Así, es común añadir azúcar en la elaboración de muchos productos de alimentos y bebidas cotidianos como el yogur, el vinagre, el vino, la cerveza, el queso o la salsa de soja.

4. Conservación

La naturaleza higroscópica del azúcar –capacidad de algunas sustancias para absorber y exhalar la humedad según el medio en que se encuentran– juega un papel crucial en la reducción de agua en algunos alimentos. Se aplica con el objetivo de eliminar el agua sobrante manteniendo los productos en buen estado durante más tiempo. Además, el azúcar impide que los alimentos horneados se sequen o se pongan rancios y conserva el color de frutas y confituras congeladas.

5. Y, por supuesto, dar sabor

Más allá de aportar ese inconfundible sabor dulce, “la adición de azúcar en alimentos que incluyen nutrientes de alta calidad puede aumentar la posibilidad de que se consuman”, relatan Goldfein y Slavin en su artículo. Además, al mezclarse con otros ingredientes ayuda a mejorar o disminuir la fuerza de ciertos sabores que en toda su pureza son poco agradables para el paladar. 


Alimentación: Cinco razones por las que añaden azúcar a los alimentos (aunque no sean dulces). Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida





---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 00:17 ----------




[B dijo:


> sada[/B];16675889]pues si que ha dado de si mi puré de verduras.
> 
> en fin..me compré la Jata esa y no es cosa de la báscula porque me peso en las 2, la antigua y la nueva.....
> *a la nueva aún estoy cogiéndole el punto*. Eso si creo que he bajado algo el porcentaje de grasa. poco.
> ...




Para la medición diagnóstica del % de grasa corporal, no sé si habrás leído instrucciones, no es conveniente pesarse por la mañana recién levantados, sale peor resultado...
puedes pesarte a ese efecto antes de comer o cenar, por ejemplo...

¿tiene ajuste de actividad del usuario? hay básculas que tienen 3-5 ajustes dependiendo seas sedentario o más o menos activo....
hay otras básculas que tienes solo ajuste normal o atlético...

si quieres puedes comprobar si saca bien el % de grasa corporal comprobándolo con cinta métrica y esta calculadora...

Calcular grasa corporal


las mediciones de grasa, agua corporal, músculo no tienes que hacerlo ni recién levantada, ni recién comida, ni bebida, ni recién haber tomado alcohol... Hay que hacerlo a horas de separación de las anteriores actividades...
La mejor hora para hacerlo es justo antes de la comida del mediodía o justo antes de la cena...
Yo normalmente lo hago justo antes de la cena...

no se hace recién levantados para esperar que el agua se distribuya bien por todo el cuerpo y que a lo largo del día se haya repuesto e hidratado el cuerpo de las posibles pérdidas de por la noche...
Porque entonces el valor del agua corporal influiría y falsearía las otras mediciones (grasa y músculo).
Y siempore pesarte en las mismas condiciones y a la misma hora (justo antes de cenar).


El tema de la grasa, músculo, agua corporal (mediciones diagnósticas), no son unos valores cuyos cambios se vayan a detectar a diario...
Las variaciones que puedas ver a diario sería por pesarse en distintas condiciones a lo largo del día...

Vamos, que todas esas mediciones son para tenerlas en cuenta en un plazo de 15-30 días para ir viendo si hay variaciones significativas...


----------



## Dugongo (29 Abr 2016)

Me alegra ver que algunos habéis salido de Matrix en cuanto al colesterol.

Zapaterodimite, has hecho esfuerzos extra poco antes del análisis? Ejercicio aeróbico intenso, por ejemplo. 

Es muy probable que si te vuelves a hacer hoy los análisis te salgan bastante diferentes. Aunque es cierto que mes y medio es poco para evaluar la evolución, también lo es que los valores fluctúan y mucho en el corto plazo. Y también de un laboratorio a otro.

El análisis de partículas real, que es el único útil (ver si tu LDL es del pequeñajo y jodido o del grande y esponjoso inocuo) cuesta una pasta hacerlo en USA. Si averiguáis donde hacerlo en España compartid la información aquí, por favor.



Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ALCOY (29 Abr 2016)

¿qué le digo a mi "hamija"?

Triglicéridos 118
colesterol total 234
HDL 65
LDL 145

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 01:16 ----------

Bueno, ya me he informado yo, que si es por vosotrossssssss, mi hamija se muereeeeeeeeee... 


espero que sea una buena fuente...

Obsesionados con el colesterol (1): Tipos de colesterol y de pacientes (colesterol bueno, colesterol malo y riesgo cardiovascular) | Medicina de Familia en la Red - Dr.López Heras 2.0


----------



## MAUSER (29 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> ¿qué le digo a mi "hamija"?
> 
> Triglicéridos 118
> colesterol total 234
> ...




Trigliceridos altos.


----------



## montella (29 Abr 2016)

A mi lo q me parece tremendo es q desde q he dejado el azucar/edulcorantes/harinas tengo mucho menos hambre.Estuve mucho tiempo en una normocalorica de 2000 kcal con la q estabilice mi peso despues de perder mucho peso pero ahora es q creo q no estoy consumiendo ni 1500 kcal diarias pq al restringir el pan en mi caso el apetito es mucho menor.Yo era de los 1 barra diaria repartida en desayuno/comida/cena.Yo ya gordo no estaba me sobraban 3-5 kilos q ahora me estoy fundiendo.....

¿Pensais q puedo estar dañando mi metabolismo basal?¿Y q si luego el apetito se me abre y consumo pues entorno a esas 2000 kcal como hace un tiempo engordare? Mi experiencia me dice q es cierto q todas las kcal no son iguales pero q si es cierto q si estableces ciertas ingestas diarias digamos 1g de proteinas 1g de grasas x kilo de peso y complementas con Carbohidratos hasta 2000-2100 Kcal totales mi cuerpo ni engordaba ni adelgazaba.

La verdad es q tengo un poco miedo.Nunca me paso comer tan poco y tener tan poca hambre.


----------



## ALCOY (29 Abr 2016)

No creo que el apetito se abrá así porque sí...

Yo llevo 4 años comiendo "normal" en cuanto a cantidades... ni mucho, ni poco...
en mi caso soy de cervecita diaria, si que tomo pan de modo moderado diariamente, cervecitas en plural en finde y festivos patatas fritas y alguna porción de pizza esporádicamente y algún trocito de tarta de postre de cena sábado o comida domingo... 

Hay varias teorías en cuanto a la teoría del hambre o del apetito....
que si los niveles de glucosa, que si el dimensionamiento del estómago, etc...

Yo tras 4 años comiendo sin comer por comer, comiendo por apetito o nutrición... la única variable que me hace tener más o menos apetito o hambre real son los niveles de actividad física... y normalmente cuando esa actividad física demanda el movimiento de peso o de fuerza... que incluso si el aumento de actividad es aerobio tampoco tengo una mayor demanda alimenticia que se note...

Es cierto que normalmente cuando hay una demanda por nivel de actividad bien sea laboral o deportiva nuestro cuerpo (y mente) es muy puta y casi siempre suele pedirnos más de lo que hemos quemado o necesitamos...
Por eso siempre es útil no restringir e ir bien alimentado para que en esos momentos no se nos vaya la pinza...
Pero en definitiva que ese aumento real de demanda por actividad física estaría compensado por el desgaste y requerimientos de esa actividad...


----------



## Dugongo (29 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> ¿qué le digo a mi "hamija"?
> 
> Triglicéridos 118
> colesterol total 234
> ...



De lo demás no podemos saberlo solo con el dato. Lo trigliceridos, altos. Si es temporal, nada. Si siempre están altos, que adelgace, y que es la insulina la que le chuta la grasa (ácidos grasos --> trigliceridos) a las células (al cuerpo). Ya te sabes el resto de la historia. Evitar picos glucémicos salvo fiesta de cumpleaños etc.


----------



## ALCOY (29 Abr 2016)

Está delgada, Dugongo...
delgada pero bien durita y con tono muscular e índice de grasa corporal 24%

Los triglicéridos siempre altos... es cierto que en la alimentación era de barra de pan diaria... comida del mediodía lo que se suele comer de siempre; arroces, pastas, etc...
y lo típico de postres en las cenas pues galletas que ahora se han transformado en bizcocho de nueces del Mencabrona...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Abr 2016)

montella dijo:


> A mi lo q me parece tremendo es q desde q he dejado el azucar/edulcorantes/harinas tengo mucho menos hambre.Estuve mucho tiempo en una normocalorica de 2000 kcal con la q estabilice mi peso despues de perder mucho peso pero ahora es q creo q no estoy consumiendo ni 1500 kcal diarias pq al restringir el pan en mi caso el apetito es mucho menor.Yo era de los 1 barra diaria repartida en desayuno/comida/cena.Yo ya gordo no estaba me sobraban 3-5 kilos q ahora me estoy fundiendo.....
> 
> ¿Pensais q puedo estar dañando mi metabolismo basal?¿Y q si luego el apetito se me abre y consumo pues entorno a esas 2000 kcal como hace un tiempo engordare? Mi experiencia me dice q es cierto q todas las kcal no son iguales pero q si es cierto q si estableces ciertas ingestas diarias digamos 1g de proteinas 1g de grasas x kilo de peso y complementas con Carbohidratos hasta 2000-2100 Kcal totales mi cuerpo ni engordaba ni adelgazaba.
> 
> La verdad es q tengo un poco miedo.Nunca me paso comer tan poco y tener tan poca hambre.



Yo siempre he sido de comer normal, tirando a poco en comparación con lo que come la gente.... pero ahora es que me sacio enseguida, todo me llena mucho. Curiosamente estoy más vital y menos cansada que nunca. A veces me da algo de miedo....joder es que me tomo un puñado de almendras y estoy que no puedo más, ayer un plato normal de lentejas y lo mismo :S:ouch:


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (29 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Una cosa muy simple y no se si alguien te lo ha dicho. Un mes y medio entre analiticas es un puñetera mierda. Y mucho mas si encima has dejado las estaninas de golpe.
> 
> Imposible saber el efecto de quitar pastillas plus cambiar tu metabolismo en tan poco tiempo. Ademas te pregunto si tomas algun otro tipo de medicacion.
> 
> ...



Pues si, tienes toda la razon pero tenia mucha curiosidad. Toda la vida comiendo hidratos refinados (pan para desayunar, comer y cenar + dos veces en semana pasta+ sopa con fideos + pizza finde o burrito o kebab) necesita tu cuerpo un largo periodo de adaptación.
Llevo desde Julio del año pasado sin tomar estatinas no tomo medicamentos ni he tomado en este periodo. A partir de Julio y tras unos dolores articulares y unas cuantas lecturas deje las estatinas y busque el lado sano de la vida. Lo que tenemos inculcado y los medios de comunicacion nos dicen que las culpables son las grasas asi que deje totalmente las grasas y en febrero me hice la analitica y medio lo que puse. Fue una gran frustración. El medico me dijo que tenia que volver a las estatinas. 
Vicheando un dia en burbuja vi este hilo y me lo empece a leer, me he leido el libro del Sin trigo de cardiologo de EEUU y empece a seguir la dieta paleo extricta desde el principio. Ha sido muy duro, toda mi familia piensan que estoy loco y mi mujer me quiere llevar al psicologo. Me he quedado encanijado y mucha gente me pregunta si me pasa algo. Me huele el aliento, meo amarillo y fuerte. Yo estoy bien hasta que me dieron el resultado de la analitica. 
He empeorado aunque si empiezo a hacer ratios LDL/HDL TRIGLIC/HDL no estoy tan mal despues del cambio acaicido. Estoy echo un lio pero hoy no he desayunado pan ya que ayer me sento fatal.
Veremos lo que hago, seguire leyendo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Pues si, tienes toda la razon pero tenia mucha curiosidad. Toda la vida comiendo hidratos refinados (pan para desayunar, comer y cenar + dos veces en semana pasta+ sopa con fideos + pizza finde o burrito o kebab) necesita tu cuerpo un largo periodo de adaptación.
> Llevo desde Julio del año pasado sin tomar estatinas no tomo medicamentos ni he tomado en este periodo. A partir de Julio y tras unos dolores articulares y unas cuantas lecturas deje las estatinas y busque el lado sano de la vida. Lo que tenemos inculcado y los medios de comunicacion nos dicen que las culpables son las grasas asi que deje totalmente las grasas y en febrero me hice la analitica y medio lo que puse. Fue una gran frustración. El medico me dijo que tenia que volver a las estatinas.
> Vicheando un dia en burbuja vi este hilo y me lo empece a leer, me he leido el libro del Sin trigo de cardiologo de EEUU y empece a seguir la dieta paleo extricta desde el principio. Ha sido muy duro, toda mi familia piensan que estoy loco y mi mujer me quiere llevar al psicologo. *Me he quedado encanijado y mucha gente me pregunta si me pasa algo. Me huele el aliento, meo amarillo y fuerte. Yo estoy bien hasta que me dieron el resultado de la analitica. *
> He empeorado aunque si empiezo a hacer ratios LDL/HDL TRIGLIC/HDL no estoy tan mal despues del cambio acaicido. Estoy echo un lio pero hoy no he desayunado pan ya que ayer me sento fatal.
> Veremos lo que hago, seguire leyendo.



:S:S:S:S:S A ver, eso no creo que sea normal....¿qué comes? Porque está bien dejar los cereales y tal, harinas, azúcares, leche.... pero ¿qué comes habitualmente? Disculpa, quizá ya lo hayas puesto en algún mensaje pero no recuerdo.


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (29 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Me alegra ver que algunos habéis salido de Matrix en cuanto al colesterol.
> 
> Zapaterodimite, has hecho esfuerzos extra poco antes del análisis? Ejercicio aeróbico intenso, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Suelo andar 1 hora de lunes a viernes. Asi que no creo que influya. Lo de la analitica diferenciadora entre uno y otro lo pregunte y no lo hacen.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 07:15 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :S:S:S:S:S A ver, eso no creo que sea normal....¿qué comes? Porque está bien dejar los cereales y tal, harinas, azúcares, leche.... pero ¿qué comes habitualmente? Disculpa, quizá ya lo hayas puesto en algún mensaje pero no recuerdo.



Por la mañana, el cafe con leche y miel, un aguacate, un platano, alguna almendra y algo de brocoli. Dos cucharas de aceite virgen extra.
Comida un dia pure (calabazin,zanahoria,patata), otro arroz, espinacas con garbanzo, brocoli, merluza, atun, pollo, cerdo. Voy mezclando durante la semana.
Postre fruta de temporada.
Noche jamon bellotero, zanahoria cruda, queso y brocoli otra vez.

Finde un dia pizza echa por mi que le encanta a las pitufas.


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Abr 2016)

Yo tambien me he animado, gracias a todos.

No paleo, tomo algo de arroz patatas y legumbres una o dos veces a la semana, pero sí he dejado azúcar, harinas y lácteos (lácteos ya los había dejado pero un queso aquí y un helado allá sí caían). 

Hace unas tres semanas y he sido bastante estricto, un día me comí un yogur (cn nueces y miel) y también he tomado un par de veces pollo rebozado, pero aparte de eso y el azúcar q le he puesto a algún café sin querer por la costumbre, he sido bueno.

He tenido ánsias de bollos una semana pero tampoco me ha sido tan complicado resistirme. Dejar de quejarse, dar excusas y comer pizza, el que quiera q lo haga y el q no pues no.

El motivo de hacerlo es que no me sentía muy bien, por las mañanas sacaba mucho moco en la ducha y yo sospechaba que no venía de la nariz sino del estómago. Nunca he estado gordo aunque sí empezaba a tener 2 o 3 kg en forma de flotador.

Saco mucho menos moco. Duermo mejor, mucho mejor, es lo más importante del cambio y no lo esperaba para nada. Me estoy poniendo 'duro', claramente mi ratio grasa músculo está mejorando por momentos, voy al gim un par d veces a la semana y hago cardio pero eso no es nada nuevo. Toda la vida con granitos y de repente ya no puedo pasarme un buen ratillo en el baño acabando con ellos, ya no hay!!. Tambien mejores digestiones y deposiciones más consistentes.

La gente me mira raro y se ponen a la defensiva con su alimentación yo digo que me parece muy bien pero que yo como lo que como. Ya aprendí con los pisos que al personal no hay que decirle lo que tiene que hacer, dar ejemplo y contestar a lo que preguntan es mucho más práctico.

En cuanto a comidas, pues mucha ensalada, verduras, carne y pescado, para picar frutos secos, mayormente pistachos y el café con miel o solo (que está bastante malo pero me es igual). Como muchos días fuera pero una ensalada y un cacho carne lo tienen en todos lados. Lo más complicado és el desayuno en la ofi, que me llevo fruta, si voy a un bar pido tortilla de algo y en casa me pongo fino a huevos cn beicon, salsichas y setas.

Tengo más hambre pero tengo menos ganas de comer todo el día, ahora distingo clatamente entre el hambre y las ganas de comer algo, son cosas muy distintas. Como más o menos igual cantidad pero tengo menos sed.

Gracias a todos, seguiré con la 'dieta' y ya os contaré.


----------



## Dugongo (29 Abr 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Está delgada, Dugongo...
> delgada pero bien durita y con tono muscular e índice de grasa corporal 24%
> 
> Los triglicéridos siempre altos... es cierto que en la alimentación era de barra de pan diaria... comida del mediodía lo que se suele comer de siempre; arroces, pastas, etc...
> y lo típico de postres en las cenas pues galletas que ahora se han transformado en bizcocho de nueces del Mencabrona...



cual es su ratio cintura-cadera?
Puede que su poca grasa esté en la zona abdominal, rodeando a los órganos, grasa visceral. (O puede que no) Esa es la única grasa mala (para la salud) que tienen las mujeres almacenada. Y esa a veces no se ve a simple vista. La de las caderas es incluso cardio protectora.

Depende de cómo esté medida esa grasa corporal. Con bascula de esas nuevas " inteligentes"? 

Otro asunto es mirar la tendencia. Y el efecto de pasar a comer mejor.

Y por último pensar que en la anamnesis no todo es el resultado de los análisis ni lo que se ve a simple vista.


----------



## ALCOY (29 Abr 2016)

La medida de grasa con báscula diagnóstica y también sale lo mismo con cinta métrica y calculadora...
Calcular grasa corporal


El ratio cintura cadera no lo sé exactamente pero debe de andar cerca del ideal 0,7

que por cierto es un ratio que la mente masculina identifica como sexy y es independiente del peso... que incluso una mujer muy pasada de peso podría tener ese ratio en 0,7
Por eso a veces vemos a chicas pasadas de peso y sesis... pero bueno, aquesto no es momento di parlare de amore...

O.7 LA CLAVE DE LA SEDUCCION




.


----------



## Teselia (29 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Los que tomais nata, cómo la tomais y cual? Gracias.



Hola, alguien sabe? Gracias.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe? Gracias.



Yo la encargo en una pastelería buena que tengo en mi barrio. Sólo la tienen de encargo. Supongo que la harán de forma más natural posible. Nada que ver con la nata de bota que ahora me parece lo ma´s artificial del mundo.
Intenta ir a una pastelería buena y pregunta si ellos mismos hacen nata.
Una bandejita y me la como con fresas. Una vez cada 10 días aprox, hago esto como postre.


----------



## Dugongo (29 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe? Gracias.



La convierto en mantequilla. El suero (la otra parte) lo uso para marinar carne de estofar, pollo... Lo deja súper tierno y jugoso.

Uso kaiku del 35%MG sin lactosa. La de montar.

Y para otras cosas: nocilla casera, alguna salsa, helado casero...

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 11:55 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> La medida de grasa con báscula diagnóstica y también sale lo mismo con cinta métrica y calculadora...
> Calcular grasa corporal
> 
> 
> ...



La báscula es muy poco fiable. Y la formula igual...

Que coma mejor y viva la vida. No hay que estar obsesionados buscando problemas donde no los hay. El mejor médico que conozco me dice siempre: si no hay síntomas, si el paciente está bien... Qué más quiere? No arregles lo que no está roto


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Me alegra ver que algunos habéis salido de Matrix en cuanto al colesterol.
> 
> Zapaterodimite, has hecho esfuerzos extra poco antes del análisis? Ejercicio aeróbico intenso, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Exacto, deberíamos ponernos a ello en el foro y conseguir localizar quién analiza realmente el LDL por separado e individualizado y no la mierda análisis de la seguridad social que es una puta fórmula igual para todo el mundo.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 12:33 ----------




Dugongo dijo:


> La convierto en mantequilla. El suero (la otra parte) lo uso para marinar carne de estofar, pollo... Lo deja súper tierno y jugoso.
> 
> Uso kaiku del 35%MG sin lactosa. La de montar.
> 
> ...



¿Tienes la receta de la nocilla casera para hacérsela a mi hijo y que deje de comer la mierda industrial? Gracias.


----------



## Alcazar (29 Abr 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Tambien mejores digestiones y deposiciones más consistentes.



La mierda es el mejor indicador de si una persona sigue una dieta adecuada. No debe manchar el papel higiénico apenas

Os teneis que aprender la Bristol Poo Chart, si hamijos: una carta de cacotas:







Teneis que evacuar de los números 3 y 4.


----------



## PATITOXXL (29 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Me alegra ver que algunos habéis salido de Matrix en cuanto al colesterol.
> 
> Zapaterodimite, has hecho esfuerzos extra poco antes del análisis? Ejercicio aeróbico intenso, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...






Buenas, yo tengo una enfermedad crónica y me hago análisis regularmente, en la última consulta se me ha escapado que hace tiempo que no tomo las estatinas y en los análisis que me han pedido para la próxima han marcado una casilla que antes no marcaban que pone "Estudio de lípidos" ¿Es ese el análisis que refleja los datos reales de colesterol?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Abr 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Buenas, yo tengo una enfermedad crónica y me hago análisis regularmente, en la última consulta se me ha escapado que hace tiempo que no tomo las estatinas y en los análisis que me han pedido para la próxima han marcado una casilla que antes no marcaban que pone "Estudio de lípidos" ¿Es ese el análisis que refleja los datos reales de colesterol?



Puede ser, cuando se lo den mire si distinguen diferentes tipos de ldl, y nos lo cuenta...


----------



## PATITOXXL (29 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Puede ser, cuando se lo den mire si distinguen diferentes tipos de ldl, y nos lo cuenta...





Ya, pero es que es para dentro de seis meses :´(


----------



## Zekko (29 Abr 2016)

Una pregunta para los expertos:

Se dice que la grasa rebaja las subidas de insulina al comerla junto a carbohidratos.

Pero también se dice que si mezclas grasas y carbohidratos el cuerpo coge los azúcares y almacena la grasa en forma de grasa.

Entonces que es lo que hay de cierto en todo eso!? Puedo tomar fruta y frutos secos juntos por ejemplo ??? 

Creo que me estoy liando


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dugongo (29 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Exacto, deberíamos ponernos a ello en el foro y conseguir localizar quién analiza realmente el LDL por separado e individualizado y no la mierda análisis de la seguridad social que es una puta fórmula igual para todo el mundo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 12:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues no tiene mucho misterio lo de la nocilla

Coge una bolsa de avellanas. Yo uso las de Mercadona, creo que lleva 200 gramos. Pero da un poco igual porque es a ojo. Añade un par de cucharadas de azúcar. (Que no pasa naaaada, en la mezcla final queda poco por ración) El azúcar normal, no glace ni nada liquido. Lo necesitamos también como abrasivo (los cristalitos raspan) porque lo vas a triturar con la batidora hasta que tengas un praliné. Es decir, textura tirando a miel. A eso le añades cacao en polvo a tu gusto (ve poniendo poco a poco) y nata a tu gusto (2cucharadas por ejemplo). Y ya está. Si se quiere más dulce, pues una vez en ese punto ya azúcar no, que no se deshace. Si acaso miel o similar. La mezcla final es prácticamente avellana, por lo que se puede comer sin miedo.

Por cierto... Añadiendo más avellana, aunque picada en grano gordo, enfriando, haciendo bolita y metiendo una avellana dentro tienes un pseudo Ferrero rocher. Si lo rodeas de barquillo picado gordo y lo bañas en chocolate de postres (nestle envoltura papel marrón por ejemplo).... Y ya tienes felicidad esférica :}

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 14:06 ----------




PATITOXXL dijo:


> Buenas, yo tengo una enfermedad crónica y me hago análisis regularmente, en la última consulta se me ha escapado que hace tiempo que no tomo las estatinas y en los análisis que me han pedido para la próxima han marcado una casilla que antes no marcaban que pone "Estudio de lípidos" ¿Es ese el análisis que refleja los datos reales de colesterol?



No. Te van a hacer un panel lipídico normal y corriente. 

Lo he mirado hoy y el análisis especifico ni siquiera existe en el listado posible de actos médicos comunes en España (Nomenclator). Eso quiere decir que si algún laboratorio lo hace, debe ser una gran excepción.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Abr 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Pues no tiene mucho misterio lo de la nocilla
> 
> Coge una bolsa de avellanas. Yo uso las de Mercadona, creo que lleva 200 gramos. Pero da un poco igual porque es a ojo. Añade un par de cucharadas de azúcar. (Que no pasa naaaada, en la mezcla final queda poco por ración) El azúcar normal, no glace ni nada liquido. Lo necesitamos también como abrasivo (los cristalitos raspan) porque lo vas a triturar con la batidora hasta que tengas un praliné. Es decir, textura tirando a miel. A eso le añades cacao en polvo a tu gusto (ve poniendo poco a poco) y nata a tu gusto (2cucharadas por ejemplo). Y ya está. Si se quiere más dulce, pues una vez en ese punto ya azúcar no, que no se deshace. Si acaso miel o similar. La mezcla final es prácticamente avellana, por lo que se puede comer sin miedo.
> 
> ...



En vez del azúcar podríamos poner la estevia?


----------



## Dugongo (29 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En vez del azúcar podríamos poner la estevia?



Puedes, pero sabe raro. Si estais acostumbrados... Eso sí, el praliné tardará más en salir con una batidora normal. De verdad que un gramo o dos de azúcar incluso a diario, que es lo que toca la ración no se entera tu cuerpo. Más tendrá el pan en el que se unte. Piensa que va ultra diluido y retardado.

Pero sí. Por poder puedes echarle mierdas de esas modernas cuya inocuidad está por demostrar xD


----------



## Clavisto (29 Abr 2016)

Yo me preparo lo dicho por Karlos (1 parte de mantequilla, 1 de miel y 2 de cacao puro) y me está mucho mejor que la nocilla, además de tener la misma untuosidad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo me preparo lo dicho por Karlos (1 parte de mantequilla, 1 de miel y 2 de cacao puro) y me está mucho mejor que la nocilla, además de tener la misma untuosidad.



¿no le echas avellanas?


----------



## Clavisto (29 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿no le echas avellanas?



No, pero podría porque las como a diario. A mi me está cojonudo tal cual.


----------



## Muad'dib (29 Abr 2016)

Buen invento! eso lo tengo que probar yo.

Una cosa, supongo que lo habréis mencionado antes en el hilo pero no lo encuentro: ¿forma sana de preparar empanadillas/croquetas sin usar pan rallado y harina?


----------



## SofoR (29 Abr 2016)

Pues igual quedan bien «empanadas» con salvado de avena y para la masa, harina de garbanzo o de arroz. No lo he probado


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Pues si, tienes toda la razon pero tenia mucha curiosidad. Toda la vida comiendo hidratos refinados (pan para desayunar, comer y cenar + dos veces en semana pasta+ sopa con fideos + pizza finde o burrito o kebab) necesita tu cuerpo un largo periodo de adaptación.
> Llevo desde Julio del año pasado sin tomar estatinas no tomo medicamentos ni he tomado en este periodo. A partir de Julio y tras unos dolores articulares y unas cuantas lecturas deje las estatinas y busque el lado sano de la vida. Lo que tenemos inculcado y los medios de comunicacion nos dicen que las culpables son las grasas asi que deje totalmente las grasas y en febrero me hice la analitica y medio lo que puse. Fue una gran frustración. El medico me dijo que tenia que volver a las estatinas.
> Vicheando un dia en burbuja vi este hilo y me lo empece a leer, me he leido el libro del Sin trigo de cardiologo de EEUU y empece a seguir la dieta paleo extricta desde el principio. Ha sido muy duro, toda mi familia piensan que estoy loco y mi mujer me quiere llevar al psicologo. Me he quedado encanijado y mucha gente me pregunta si me pasa algo. Me huele el aliento, meo amarillo y fuerte. Yo estoy bien hasta que me dieron el resultado de la analitica.
> He empeorado aunque si empiezo a hacer ratios LDL/HDL TRIGLIC/HDL no estoy tan mal despues del cambio acaicido. Estoy echo un lio pero hoy no he desayunado pan ya que ayer me sento fatal.
> Veremos lo que hago, seguire leyendo.




Un detalle importante...lo de tu aliento.

Hablas de paleo estricta y hay muchas formas de hacer una paleo estricta, sospecho que te estas dejando olvidada una pata del banco.

Que te huela el aliento solo puede significar una cosa, estas haciendo una paleodieta olvidando un importante grupo de alimentos que es el de los hidratos saludables.

El aliento fuerte es sintoma de que estas entrando en cetosis. Una dieta cetogenica puede ser muy paleo pero baja en micronutrientes e hidratos.

Una dieta cetogenica solo tiene algun sentido (para mi ni en ese caso) cuando hay sobrepesos severos. En tu caso no puedes hacer eso.

Alimentos importantisimos altos en hidratos saludables: boniato, calabaza, frutas desecadas (higos secos, orejones, etc), cruciferas, frutas en tu caso no te cortes.

Si te quedas solo en ensaladitas, la estas cagando. En tu caso ademas no dejes de tomar un dia arroz y otro patatas.

Tu ingesta diaria no puede estar por debajo del 30%-40% de hidratos (en gr) del total. Hay gente muy delicada en cuanto al consumo de verduras y cae en dietas cetogenicas que a corto plazo son muy buenas para adelgazar (no es tu caso) pero a largo plazo tienen carencias ya que los hidratos buenos van a compañados de gran cantidad de minerales y vitaminas.

Si tienes dudas de cuantos hidratos estas ingiriendo usa un mesecito la aplicacion Fatsecret e intenta aumentar el consumo de hidratos saludables.

Si dejas de tomar trigo tienes que comer mucho hidrato de distinta procedencia.

No puedo saber seguro que tu dieta es cetogenica, solo es una sospecha, pero ten en cuenta que si la mayoria de tus calorias son solo proteinas y grasas, y mas proteina que grasas, tambien es una dieta acidificante que puede producir inflamaciones.

CUANDO LEAIS RECOMENDACIONES GENERALES TENED EN CUENTA SI SON PARA EL PROCESO DE ADELGAZAR O COMO ALIMENTACION SALUDABLE...NO ES LO MISMO.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 20:09 ----------




ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Suelo andar 1 hora de lunes a viernes. Asi que no creo que influya. Lo de la analitica diferenciadora entre uno y otro lo pregunte y no lo hacen.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 07:15 ----------
> 
> ...



No acabo de ver que eso sea poco hidrato bueno...pero por Dios el primer mes y medio no tomes una dosis de droga a la semana:ouch: (pizza) y encima te hagas la analitica al mes y medio.

SI estas tan delgado incluso te diria que no te cortes con los zumos. 
De nuevo distingamos lo que es adelgazar y lo que se quiera engordar. SI te tienes que pasar con los hidratos que no sea una pizza tomate unas patatas bravas.

LO que tu llamas paleo estricta no lo veo por ninguna parte. Elimina todos los alimentos inflamatorios minimo un par de meses y despues hazte la analitica:
- Fuera lacteos TODOS.
- Fuera cereales TODOS.
- Fuera legumbres TODAS.
- Fuera azucares y edulcorantes.

Nadie puede saber cual de esos alimentos le esta jodiendo y produciendo inflamacion sistemica. La unica forma es retirarlos todo durante un tiempo, una vez corregida la inflamacion, los vas introduciendo poco a poco y ves como te sientan.

La genetica es muy jodida y todos esos grupos de alimentos pueden no ser aptos en mayor o menor grado para la tuya.

Estas metiendo cereales, legumbres y lacteos algun dia a la semana. TU FINALIDAD NO ES ADELGAZAR (al contrario) ES DESCUBRIR LA CAUSA DE TU INFLAMACION (sintoma aparicion del colesterol).

Ademas con ese pecadillo semanal+lacteo+legumbre no has conseguido hacer bien el cambio metabolico en tan poco tiempo ni de coña.

Pd. No vale que un dia tomes muchos hidratos buenos y otro pocos porwue ese dia entraras en cetosis y adelgazas como un cabron.


----------



## gravitona (29 Abr 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo la encargo en una pastelería buena que tengo en mi barrio. Sólo la tienen de encargo. Supongo que la harán de forma más natural posible. Nada que ver con la nata de bota que ahora me parece lo ma´s artificial del mundo.
> 
> Intenta ir a una pastelería buena y pregunta si ellos mismos hacen nata.
> 
> Una bandejita y me la como con fresas. Una vez cada 10 días aprox, hago esto como postre.





Hace unas semanas la dueña de una pastelería me dijo que está prohibido por la Comunidad de Madrid vender nata montada a granel del 38% de grasa que es la buena, que solo pueden vender algo a lo que llaman Mix, con sus "saludables grasas vegetales hidrogenadas", porque las autoridades temen que los consumidores en casa la manipulemos y nos pongamos malitos. 
Si esto es así, la única nata montada es la que haríamos en casa, pero según me lo contaba no daba crédito, y varias veces la tuve que decir que me repitiera porque no entendía como permiten que se venda esa porqueria en lugar de nata de verdad.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Abr 2016)

gravitona dijo:


> Hace unas semanas la dueña de una pastelería me dijo que está prohibido por la Comunidad de Madrid vender nata montada a granel del 38% de grasa que es la buena, que solo pueden vender algo a lo que llaman Mix, con sus "saludables grasas vegetales hidrogenadas", porque las autoridades temen que los consumidores en casa la manipulemos y nos pongamos malitos.
> Si esto es así, la única nata montada es la que haríamos en casa, pero según me lo contaba no daba crédito, y varias veces la tuve que decir que me repitiera porque no entendía como permiten que se venda esa porqueria en lugar de nata de verdad.



Pues no se....yo vivo en Barcelona y hay que encargarla un día antes.
Es la pastelería Oriol Balaguer: Oriol Balaguer Home

NO sé hasta que punto será sana 100%, pero no tiene nada que ver con la de bote comercial.


----------



## sada (29 Abr 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe? Gracias.



bueno si te sirve mi opinión yo tomo nata normal batida en casa y endulzada con miel o sin nada. hoy que comi en casa de un familiar llevé nata en spray sin azúcar de Pascual, porque allí no se podía montar.


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (30 Abr 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Un detalle importante...lo de tu aliento.
> 
> Hablas de paleo estricta y hay muchas formas de hacer una paleo estricta, sospecho que te estas dejando olvidada una pata del banco.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tus consejos, ire perfeccionando el tema. Es complicado mantenerse al margen de lo que toda una vida hemos comido. Le dare al cuerpo mas tiempo de adaptacion para la proxima analitica. 
Tengo la duda si el colesterol me entra por una mononucleosis que pille hace 10 años y que hoy en dia en la analitica tengo el parametro alto aunque estoy inmunizado y no tengo sintomas ninguno.
He leido que el colesterol es un protector ante los virus. No se antes no me habia realizado ninguna prueba.


----------



## Dugongo (30 Abr 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus consejos, ire perfeccionando el tema. Es complicado mantenerse al margen de lo que toda una vida hemos comido. Le dare al cuerpo mas tiempo de adaptacion para la proxima analitica.
> 
> Tengo la duda si el colesterol me entra por una mononucleosis que pille hace 10 años y que hoy en dia en la analitica tengo el parametro alto aunque estoy inmunizado y no tengo sintomas ninguno.
> 
> He leido que el colesterol es un protector ante los virus. No se antes no me habia realizado ninguna prueba.





Las grasas trans te destrozan la pared celular. Por eso empiezan a entrar fácilmente virus y salen otras cosas que no deberían. Si el colesterol es capaz de reparar ese daño o no, no lo sé. Grasas trans y demasiado omega 6 en comparación con el 3, 7 y 9 son claros culpables, eso está claro y demostrado. 

El virus Epstein Barr es muy común tenerlo con marcadores de inmunidad "pasados" y que a veces salga como activado. Y no se sabe por qué ni cómo en muchos casos ese y otros virus están actuando. Cuando estuve pocha antes de dejar el gluten y la lactosa, descubrí un montón de gente e investigaciones ligadas a estos virus, porque causan cansancio, dolor articular, niebla mental etc. Y en una analítica me salían como a ti. Puede que como parte de la mierda autoinmune que estuviera ocurriendo por mi cuerpo. 

Si te interesa, busca relacionado al Síndrome de Fatiga Crónica. Pero sin síntomas.... Quizá mejor no meterse en esas aguas


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Abr 2016)

Acabo de venir del supermercado de comprar arena para el gato y esperando en la cola de la caja, es increible la cantidad de azucares que lleva la gente sólo en una compra.

La que iba delante mia llevaba: Cola Cao, galletas de diversos tipos, 6 barras de pan, pan de hamburguesas, azúcar, coca cola, fanta, comida preparada, dulces tipo donuts, palmeritas,,,embutidos embasados, yogures azucarados, chocolate en tableta de diversos tipos y guisantes,

Y aún así, cuando me toca a mí, la cajera me intenta colar que llevandote 3 barras me costaría un 1 euro, y que las copas de chocolate a 2 euros...

Eso no deberia de estar prohibido?


----------



## Zoidberg (30 Abr 2016)

gravitona dijo:


> Hace unas semanas la dueña de una pastelería me dijo que está prohibido por la Comunidad de Madrid vender nata montada a granel del 38% de grasa que es la buena, que solo pueden vender algo a lo que llaman Mix, con sus "saludables grasas vegetales hidrogenadas", porque las autoridades temen que los consumidores en casa la manipulemos y nos pongamos malitos.
> Si esto es así, la única nata montada es la que haríamos en casa, pero según me lo contaba no daba crédito, y varias veces la tuve que decir que me repitiera porque no entendía como permiten que se venda esa porqueria en lugar de nata de verdad.



En el comedor de mi empresa, con "motivo" del día de la seguridad y la salud, quitaron del menú el yogur natural no desnatado. Como me sorprendió no verlo, ya que es el que tomo habitualmente, pregunté al personal y se me sugirió "tomar el desnatado, que es más saludable" ::

Lo mejor: de los yogures de sabores, azucarados, no habían retirado ni uno.


----------



## Tesi (30 Abr 2016)

Zoidberg dijo:


> En el comedor de mi empresa, con "motivo" del día de la seguridad y la salud, quitaron del menú el yogur natural no desnatado. Como me sorprendió no verlo, ya que es el que tomo habitualmente, pregunté al personal y se me sugirió "tomar el desnatado, que es más saludable" ::
> 
> Lo mejor: de los yogures de sabores, azucarados, no habían retirado ni uno.



Yo como aproximadamente un día a la semana en un restaurante de menú. De postre ofrecen yogur natural, pero si lo pides la sorpresa es máxima cuando ves que es el azucarado. No sería más fácil servir el natural con 2 sobres de azúcar para que cada uno se lo eche al gusto? Y aún así hay gente que les añade azúcar, que dicen que el yogur les encanta, pero que no les gusta cuando es ácido...WTF??


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 Abr 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Acabo de venir del supermercado de comprar arena para el gato y esperando en la cola de la caja, es increible la cantidad de azucares que lleva la gente sólo en una compra.
> 
> La que iba delante mia llevaba: Cola Cao, galletas de diversos tipos, 6 barras de pan, pan de hamburguesas, azúcar, coca cola, fanta, comida preparada, dulces tipo donuts, palmeritas,,,embutidos embasados, yogures azucarados, chocolate en tableta de diversos tipos y guisantes,
> 
> ...



Es horrible. Entre bebidas azucaradas, bollos, panes blancos, platos preparados, salchichas de plástico....miras las cestas de la.compra y dices madre mía.... :S En mercadona siempre hacen lo mismo, la de la caja....llévate esta caja de palmeras, este zumo envasado....a veces es fruta y tal pero rara vez, casi siempre te incitan a llevarte porquerías.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Abr 2016)

¿Por qué razón antinatura o diabólica seguís comprando en el Mercadona?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Por qué razón antinatura o diabólica seguís comprando en el Mercadona?



Es lo.único que tengo cerca. Voy poco y a por 4 cosas contadas :: y casi ninguna de su marca, (leche de arroz,copos de avena y poco más).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Abr 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Es lo.único que tengo cerca. Voy poco y a por 4 cosas contadas :: y casi ninguna de su marca, (leche de arroz,copos de avena y poco más).



Me gusta más el Consum, tienen leche de coco, harina de almendras y coco rallado. Además en su carnicería tienen ternera de Galicia de primera calidad criada al modo tradicional, es decir, con pasto.

Él Mercadona es un engaña tontos, ahí casi todo lo que venden son venenos químicos a mayor gloria del beneficio empresarial.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 Abr 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Me gusta más el Consum, tienen leche de coco, harina de almendras y coco rallado. Además en su carnicería tienen ternera de Galicia de primera calidad criada al modo tradicional, es decir, con pasto.
> 
> Él Mercadona es un engaña tontos, ahí casi todo lo que venden son venenos químicos a mayor gloria del beneficio empresarial.



Sip. Bueno para casi todo lo demás el supermercado de el corte inglés o carrefour.


----------



## potatosalsa (30 Abr 2016)

Ayer viernes noche, reunión de amigos. Cene un sándwich de jamón york y queso de cabra con huevo frito, con rebanadas multicereales de Bimbo. Por cumplir. Llevaba mas de dos meses sin probar pan. Hoy sábado, todavía me duele el estomago, inflamado como una pelota.


----------



## antonio estrada (1 May 2016)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Ayer viernes noche, reunión de amigos. Cene un sándwich de jamón york y queso de cabra con huevo frito, con rebanadas multicereales de Bimbo. Por cumplir. Llevaba mas de dos meses sin probar pan. Hoy sábado, todavía me duele el estomago, inflamado como una pelota.



No sólo éso. Me como yo un sandwich de pan Bimbo un viernes y no cago hasta el martes y por cesárea. Llevo 25 años sin comer pan y me sienta como una patada en los huevos.


----------



## ALCOY (1 May 2016)

Una preguntilla tonta... 

Es cierto que a nivel de atracones incluso en los casos extremos de comedores emocionales o por atracón se suelen dar a base de azúcares e hidratos refinados... por ejemplo; doritos, papas fritas de bolsa, pizza, chocolatinas, galletas, bollos y no necesariamente por ese orden...

En 4 años solo me he topado con una caso de una mujer que no le gusta el dulce y es la única persona que conozco de darse un atracón a base de chuletones y se podría comer una vaca...

Entiendo que cuando entramos en este modo de alimentación no hay atracones y se acaba comiendo por hambre real y nutrición...
pero así y todo ¿qué productos de la paleo pensáis que serían más susceptibles o que habría riesgo de pasarse o de comer demasiado repetitivamente en algunos casos?

Por ejemplo, alguien que añadiese mantequilla a todo???
que alguien hiciese como postre habituales todas las comidas la miel con cacao?

tendría eso alguna incidencia en el peso?

¿qué pensáis?


----------



## Pichorrica (1 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Una preguntilla tonta...
> 
> Es cierto que a nivel de atracones incluso en los casos extremos de comedores emocionales o por atracón se suelen dar a base de azúcares e hidratos refinados... por ejemplo; doritos, papas fritas de bolsa, pizza, chocolatinas, galletas, bollos y no necesariamente por ese orden...
> 
> ...



Según los gustos de cada uno. Habrá quien se infle a comer carne, otros verduras y otros pescado.

Por lo general, en los atracones se come comida que tarda poco o muy poco en hacerse. Una pizza, bollería industrial, chocolates..son comidas que o no neesitan cocinarse o bien, con un par de minutos en el micro o como mucho que te vayas a la pizzería y lo que tarde en salir.

En la dieta paleo, no veo que haya nada que al comerlo te provoque ese éxtasis a nivel cerebral tan inmediato y ese subidon como lo producen loa azucares y las harinas.


----------



## ALCOY (1 May 2016)

Sí, cierto...
no veo riesgo de "atracón" y por lo tanto se producirá la perdida generalizada de peso...

me refiero a si hay riesgo de que alguien se "vicie" y ale, café con mantequilla, 4 al día... 
postre de la comida y la cena de todos los días miel con cacao...


no me refiero a que no se vaya a producir la pérdida generaliza de peso sobre todo en los casos que sobre más...
me refiero a si se adquieren determinados vicios peligre el conseguir un peso ideal deseado en algunos casos por no alcanzar a rebajar 2-3-5 kgs de diferencia por estas cosillas...


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Según los gustos de cada uno. Habrá quien se infle a comer carne, otros verduras y otros pescado.
> 
> Por lo general, en los atracones se come comida que tarda poco o muy poco en hacerse. Una pizza, bollería industrial, chocolates..son comidas que o no neesitan cocinarse o bien, con un par de minutos en el micro o como mucho que te vayas a la pizzería y lo que tarde en salir.
> 
> En la dieta paleo, no veo que haya nada que al comerlo te provoque ese éxtasis a nivel cerebral tan inmediato y ese subidon como lo producen loa azucares y las harinas.



Lo unico mas adictivo (me encantan) son los frutos secos, pero hay dias que me pongo fino filipino y no noto que produzcan ningun efecto sobre mi peso. Si los acompaño con cerveza si. )

Como pille unos pistachos iranies de los buenos los dejo derroidos.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo unico mas adictivo (me encantan) son los frutos secos, pero hay dias que me pongo fino filipino y no noto que produzcan ningun efecto sobre mi peso. Si los acompaño con cerveza si. )
> 
> Como pille unos pistachos iranies de los buenos los dejo derroidos.



Los pistachos y las nueces de macadamia son mi perdición también


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Sí, cierto...
> no veo riesgo de "atracón" y por lo tanto se producirá la perdida generalizada de peso...
> 
> me refiero a si hay riesgo de que alguien se "vicie" y ale, café con mantequilla, 4 al día...
> ...



Cuando estas ya casi en peso y con lo antinflamatorio que es comer asi ese kilo arriba o abajo no lo notas en el cinturon.

Tampoco hay que obsesionarse con el peso ademas esque segun mi experiencia con grasa no se mueve la bascula. Quiza la miel si te pasas mucho pero creo que ni eso.

Ayer si que sali de cena bocata y cerveza y hoy un kilo mas. Te hinchas y acumulas liquido de inmediato.


----------



## Trollkien81 (1 May 2016)

Yo suelo vivir en el sobrepeso (ponle 30 kilos de mas pero gracias a mi estatura se nota menos) por teas de ansiedad, primero puta e inutil ingenieria, ahora es el desempleo. Las dos únicas veces que he conseguido bajar 15 kilos relativamente rapido sin ver comprometida mi salud fue asi:

forma 1:desayno fruta y cafe. Comida, sin mezclar nada (si es filete, solo ese filete, si es pure de verduras solo pure de verduras). no cenando y ayunando un dia a la semana. Si me entraba hambre una fruta, en aquella epoca picoas. Sin sal, ni azucar, ni cocacola... de bebercio solo cerveza. Perdida de peso: de 115 a 103 (subidos desde los 92 - 95, eso si, con menos de 90 estoy famelico)

Forma 2: dieta paleo no muy estricta. Carne, pescado, fruta verdura, horalizas. un dia de ayuno con solo el desayunbo. en un mes 7 kilos de los 112 a los 105.

Ejercicio: correr, andar, pesas en casa... creo que en la forma 2 le daba al bjj...


A mi me gusta mucho el canal de strongman tarrako y basicamente es de todos, todos, todos, los gurus del tema el unico que dice la unica e indiscutble verdad para perder peso:

Gastar mas de lo que se consume.


----------



## ALCOY (1 May 2016)

Una propuesta...
seríais tan amables los intervenientes en este post de decirme vuestro índice de grasa corporal el que lo sepa...
y el que no lo sepa lo puede sacar con cinta métrica y esta calculadora...
Calcular grasa corporal

Recuerdo que esto no es el ático, ni es una competición para ver quien está más o menos atlético y que las cifras también dependerán del tiempo que lleve cada uno y hasta donde se esmere según lo que busque...
no lo digo por argumentos de razón de que quien menos tenga más razón tiene... prometido por el niño Jesusssssssss!!! 

Yo en mi caso si cuido mucho la alimentación y hago ejercicio (no hago sesiones maratonionas, mis sesiones son de 30 minutos 10 minutos pesas seguidos de 20 cardio) cuando hago eso siendo estricto puedo llegar al 11% de grasa corporal... siendo un pelín menos estricto 12%
Y en el otro extremo si no hago nada de ejercicio, a pesar de que mi trabajo es muy movido y activo y relajándome mediamente en la alimentación podría irme al 14-15% de índice de grasa corporal...

Es ver el dato que no tiene más trascendencia porque todos no buscamos lo mismo, ni todos queremos ser atletas, unos lo harán por salud, otros por salud y estética, otros buscarán solo la pérdida de peso severa aunque no lleguen a un hipotético peso ideal, etc..
cada caso es un mundo...

Es por ver en qué estado andamos...


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2016)

Trollkien81 dijo:


> Yo suelo vivir en el sobrepeso (ponle 30 kilos de mas pero gracias a mi estatura se nota menos) por teas de ansiedad, primero puta e inutil ingenieria, ahora es el desempleo. Las dos únicas veces que he conseguido bajar 15 kilos relativamente rapido sin ver comprometida mi salud fue asi:
> 
> forma 1:desayno fruta y cafe. Comida, sin mezclar nada (si es filete, solo ese filete, si es pure de verduras solo pure de verduras). no cenando y ayunando un dia a la semana. Si me entraba hambre una fruta, en aquella epoca picoas. Sin sal, ni azucar, ni cocacola... de bebercio solo cerveza. Perdida de peso: de 115 a 103 (subidos desde los 92 - 95, eso si, con menos de 90 estoy famelico)
> 
> ...



Y deduzco que perder 7 kilos en un mes te parecio poco y dijiste vaaahh voy a comerme una pizza gigante cuatro quesos, que total paquehh!!

Lo de gastar mas de lo que se consume ya esta bastante derroido hamijo.

---------- Post added 01-may-2016 at 12:51 ----------




muad'dib dijo:


> Buen invento! eso lo tengo que probar yo.
> 
> Una cosa, supongo que lo habréis mencionado antes en el hilo pero no lo encuentro: ¿forma sana de preparar empanadillas/croquetas sin usar pan rallado y harina?



Se puede usar como substitutivo de la bechamel la patata. Hay que cogerle el punto pero en algun rte no era capaz de distinguirla y me juraban que solo habian usado patata y mantequilla.

Para 'empanar' yo uso harina de arroz ya sea pescado o cualquier cosa queda muy bien.


----------



## Jorkomboi (1 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Una propuesta...
> seríais tan amables los intervenientes en este post de decirme vuestro índice de grasa corporal el que lo sepa...
> y el que no lo sepa lo puede sacar con cinta métrica y esta calculadora...
> Calcular grasa corporal
> ...



20.71% por aquí. No sigo la paleo dieta estrictamente.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 May 2016)

9,42% de grasa corporal.

Paleo y hago triatlon.


----------



## ALCOY (1 May 2016)

En cuanto a estética el índice de grasa corporal en las mujeres es más engañoso debido a distintas morfologías; manzana, pera, guitarra...

se puede dar el caso de las peras donde de cintura para arriba se está bien y se está cargada de caderas para abajo...

Normalmente en los hombres el estar más o menos plano de tripilla se da con valores de índice de grasa corporal del 15% e inferiores...
pero insisto que aquí cada uno andamos con unos objetivos distintos;
unos simplemente por quitarse el sobrepeso severo, otros por salud y estética, otros solo por estética, etc...
que todo lo que sea reducir de un estado anterior no favorable pues está muy bien...

Gracias por la confianza, Jorkomboi.

---------- Post added 01-may-2016 at 13:09 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> 9,42% de grasa corporal.
> 
> Paleo y hago triatlon.





Hombré, sí...

pero también tendríamos que ver la masa muscular que tenga ustec...
uno podría estar muy bajo de graso de índice de grasa por estar simplemente muy bajo de peso... o demasiado bajo...
si ustec tiene masa muscular si que está atlético perdidoooooooooo... 








A pesar de que la 1ª y 3ª chica tienen el mismo índice...
a las claras se ve que no es lo mismo...


----------



## Muad'dib (1 May 2016)

A mi me ha salido 17'36%. 

Llevo dos meses y medio con la alimentación casi-sin-azucar-y-cereales (no me gusta llamar a esto dieta, prefiero decir cambio en mis hábitos alimenticios). 

He perdido 2 kilos desde entonces, sobretodo de grasa abdominal (la típica tripilla) y sigo bajando.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> En cuanto a estética el índice de grasa corporal en las mujeres es más engañoso debido a distintas morfologías; manzana, pera, guitarra...
> 
> se puede dar el caso de las peras donde de cintura para arriba se está bien y se está cargada de caderas para abajo...
> 
> ...



Cuerpo Tipo Gomez Noya para que te hagas una idea.


----------



## ALCOY (1 May 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Cuerpo Tipo Gomez Noya para que te hagas una idea.










---------- Post added 01-may-2016 at 13:27 ----------




muad'dib dijo:


> A mi me ha salido 17'36%.
> 
> Llevo dos meses y medio con la alimentación casi-sin-azucar-y-cereales (no me gusta llamar a esto dieta, prefiero decir cambio en mis hábitos alimenticios).
> 
> He perdido 2 kilos desde entonces, sobretodo de grasa abdominal (la típica tripilla) y sigo bajando.






Pues ya lo tienes casi, probablemente con 2-2.5 kgs menos te meterás ya en el 15%... abdomen sin nada de tripilla..
Y esasto... las dietas que funcionan son las que te enseñan un modo de comer que valga para siempre...

---------- Post added 01-may-2016 at 13:29 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> 20.71% por aquí. No sigo la paleo dieta estrictamente.




En tu caso 5-6 kilitos tienen la culpa...


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> En cuanto a estética el índice de grasa corporal en las mujeres es más engañoso debido a distintas morfologías; manzana, pera, guitarra...
> 
> se puede dar el caso de las peras donde de cintura para arriba se está bien y se está cargada de caderas para abajo...
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en un 20%.

No hago deporte a diario, nadar de vez en cuando, pero mi trabajo la mayor parte del tiempo no es sedentario. Organizo el trabajo en obra y hay dias que es no parar de subir y bajar escaleras y a veces mover mucho peso.

Mido 1,86 y ahora estoy en 89 kilos.
Hago paleo pero sin talibanadas. Algun dia una cerveza me tomo si salgo, y no todas las semanas.

Llegue a pesar 85 kilos y me veia excesivamente delgado para mi edad. Sigo con los buenos habitos pero como un dia a la semana pan (no todas). Es curioso que solo con eso gane 3-4 kilos y ahi estoy ya ni subo ni bajo.


----------



## ALCOY (1 May 2016)

No me asustes con "para mi edad"... 

Yo tengo 50 años...

ya meti una foto mía con 48 años (sigo igual)

Yo mido 1,72 mi mejor cuerpo lo tengo con 69.5
si me voy más para abajo de eso, entonces me veo excesivamente delgado...

yo a pesar de que mi trabajo es movidito, manejando pesos y caminando sin parar, si que noto diferencia de hacer o no hacer ejercicio...

Pero insisto que cada uno buscamos objetivos distintos...
Simplemente con la salud y quitarse un sobrepeso severo es más que suficiente...


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> No me asustes con "para mi edad"...
> 
> Yo tengo 50 años...
> 
> ...



A ver yo soy grandote y de joven era como una jirafa, cuello y cara alargada, pesaba menos de 80 y parecia tisico.

Ahora con 43 al llegar a los 85 se me quedo la cara chupada, incluso se me notaban mas las ojeras. Esos 3-4 kilos de mas para mi altura se me sigue viendo delgado y me rellena un poco mas la cara. Me veo mejor. Cada uno tenemos una constitucion.


----------



## Dugongo (1 May 2016)

Yo no sé mi % de grasa. Para que os hagáis una idea, mi cuerpo es totalmente reloj de arena. Se me marcan ligeramente los abdominales. Pero por lo demás tengo una cadera... como para poder dar a luz sin problemas. Y por arriba tengo lo que en castellano plano se diría como tetas de alta densidad (mucho tejido mamario, poca proporción de grasa), por lo que a pesar de estar delgada en general, mantengo la proporción de reloj de arena total. Vamos, que en ese sentido todo un win de lotería genética... Menos mal porque me jodió con lo de la celiaquía.

Mido IMC es 19.5

Cosas que causan adicción o atracones, según la ciencia y que tiene todo el sentido: la combinación de grasa y azúcar. Por separado cansan mucho en seguida. Pero juntos, son droga. El donut glaseado (el de azúcar normal) tiene justo la proporción perfecta en este sentido.

Pero si no comes dulce, lo que puede causar adicción es el sabir umami. Para nosotros, un buen jamón ibérico. Para los asiáticos, glutamato monosodico (ajinomoto) también conocido como E-621. Activa el hambre, cuanto más comes más hambre. Efecto Pringles.


----------



## Trollkien81 (1 May 2016)

> Una propuesta...
> seríais tan amables los intervenientes en este post de decirme vuestro índice de grasa corporal el que lo sepa...
> y el que no lo sepa lo puede sacar con cinta métrica y esta calculadora...
> Calcular grasa corporal



no quiero ni saberlo... bastante depre estoy hoy ya...



> Y por arriba tengo lo que en castellano plano se diría como tetas de alta densidad (mucho tejido mamario, poca proporción de grasa),



No se como son unos pechotes de alta densidad...sacate una foto ::
8=


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Para la medición diagnóstica del % de grasa corporal, no sé si habrás leído instrucciones, no es conveniente pesarse por la mañana recién levantados, sale peor resultado...
> puedes pesarte a ese efecto antes de comer o cenar, por ejemplo...
> 
> ¿tiene ajuste de actividad del usuario? hay básculas que tienen 3-5 ajustes dependiendo seas sedentario o más o menos activo....
> ...



El mejor medidor de grasa no es la báscula sino una webcam por ejemplo, te sacas un video desde todos los ángulos y ves el tipito que tienes. Y si eres de esos que eres demasiado optimista (aunque estés como el muñeco de Michelín siempre te verás como un modelo de trajes de baño) o viceversa demasido pesimista (aunque parezcas un modelo de trajes de baño te verás como el muñeco Michelín) pues te buscas alguien que sepas que es objetivo para que te de su opinión.

Un consejo, la parienta no vale para analizarlo porque si todavía conservais la chispa aunque tengas la cara de una trucha y el cuerpo de un besugo te verá siempre como su Adonis perfecto y viceversa si ya no os soportais por muy bien que estés te sacará mil defectos 

Saludos.


----------



## Redditch (1 May 2016)

Pequeño update... empece con la "dieta" (no lo considero como tal pero para entendernos) en Enero...altura 1,77 peso 73/74...durante todo el mes de Marzo estable en los 68 (fluctuando entre 68.2 hasta 68.9)...Abril sin embargo me ha dejado fluctuando en los 67, por mi parte objetivo más que cumplido, me queda apuntarme a un gimnasio y hacer algo de pesas dos o tres dias por semana para definir.

Como mucho bajaré a 66 Kg que para mi lo considero perfecto...digamos que entre los 18 a los 24 años siempre estuve entre 66 y 67 Kg y todo de momento sin pisar gimnasio, lo que hace quitarse el pan, la pasta, alimentos procesados y los dulces.

Por cierto, como queso, patatas, arroz, verduras, legumbres, carne, pescado, fruta y soy una autentica lima de frutos secos (almendras, nueces, avellanas, anacardos, etc...)

Nunca habia probado los pimientos y el aguacate y ahora si no compro un fin de semana me siento raro... y la familia todavia me pregunta dia si, dia tambien por qué no como pan...


----------



## Dugongo (1 May 2016)

Trollkien81 dijo:


> No se como son unos pechotes de alta densidad...sacate una foto ::
> 8=



Jajaja no cuela


----------



## ALCOY (1 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Yo no sé mi % de grasa. Para que os hagáis una idea, mi cuerpo es totalmente reloj de arena. Se me marcan ligeramente los abdominales. Pero por lo demás tengo una cadera... como para poder dar a luz sin problemas. Y por arriba tengo lo que en castellano plano se diría como tetas de alta densidad (mucho tejido mamario, poca proporción de grasa), por lo que a pesar de estar delgada en general, mantengo la proporción de reloj de arena total. Vamos, que en ese sentido todo un win de lotería genética... Menos mal porque me jodió con lo de la celiaquía.
> 
> Mido IMC es 19.5
> 
> ...






Ya tenemos Salma Hayek...


----------



## Jorkomboi (1 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> En tu caso 5-6 kilitos tienen la culpa...



Lo se, pero mi cuerpo tiene la ventaja de que engorda todo por igual. No se me acumula en la tripa ni en ningún sitio en particular. Por lo tanto unos kilillos de mas me sientan muy bien estéticamente. Estuve hace algún tiempo muy cerca de mi peso ideal y tanto yo como mis congéneres me veían muy esmirriado, con la cara "chupada". Parecía un yonki.


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Pues si, tienes toda la razon pero tenia mucha curiosidad. Toda la vida comiendo hidratos refinados (pan para desayunar, comer y cenar + dos veces en semana pasta+ sopa con fideos + pizza finde o burrito o kebab) necesita tu cuerpo un largo periodo de adaptación.
> Llevo desde Julio del año pasado sin tomar estatinas no tomo medicamentos ni he tomado en este periodo. A partir de Julio y tras unos dolores articulares y unas cuantas lecturas deje las estatinas y busque el lado sano de la vida. Lo que tenemos inculcado y los medios de comunicacion nos dicen que las culpables son las grasas asi que deje totalmente las grasas y en febrero me hice la analitica y medio lo que puse. Fue una gran frustración. El medico me dijo que tenia que volver a las estatinas.
> Vicheando un dia en burbuja vi este hilo y me lo empece a leer, me he leido el libro del Sin trigo de cardiologo de EEUU y empece a seguir la dieta paleo extricta desde el principio. Ha sido muy duro, toda mi familia piensan que estoy loco y mi mujer me quiere llevar al psicologo. Me he quedado encanijado y mucha gente me pregunta si me pasa algo. *Me huele el aliento, meo amarillo y fuerte.* Yo estoy bien hasta que me dieron el resultado de la analitica.
> He empeorado aunque si empiezo a hacer ratios LDL/HDL TRIGLIC/HDL no estoy tan mal despues del cambio acaicido. Estoy echo un lio pero hoy no he desayunado pan ya que ayer me sento fatal.
> Veremos lo que hago, seguire leyendo.



Esos son síntomas típicos de estar en cetosis y si llevas mucho tiempo con ellos es porque haces poco ejercicio y no quemas todas las cetonas. O haces más ejercicio para quemarlas o subes algo los carbohidratos sanos para salir de la cetosis. Si estás bien de peso y de grasa yo te recomiendo la segunda opción.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-may-2016 at 20:55 ----------




Zekko dijo:


> *Una pregunta para los expertos:
> 
> Se dice que la grasa rebaja las subidas de insulina al comerla junto a carbohidratos.
> 
> ...



La grasa y los carbohidratos son dos tipos de energía totalmente diferentes, la grasa se utiliza predominantemente en esfuerzos de baja intensidad (pasear, estar en la oficina, tumbado en el sofá, rascarse la nariz, etc) y los carbohidratos se van utilizando más según tu actividas se va haciendo más intensa (sprints, andar muy deprisa, pesas, spinning, etc)

Si mezclas carbohidratos y grasas el cuerpo va a enganchar lo que necesite en ese momento para el tipo de actividad que esté haciendo, resumiendo el cuerpo no va a enganchar lo que tú quieras que enganche sino lo que necesite, si no se lo das lo creará por si mismo. Ejemplo, si necesita en ese momento glucosa y no la tiene disponible la creará utilizando el tejido muscular.

La grasa no es tan fácil que se convierta en grasa, al contrario que los carbohidratos que es facilísimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dugongo (1 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Ya tenemos Salma Hayek...



Más bien tirando a la del bikini morado (es Kim Kardasian?) y la de abajo que no tengo ni idea de quien es. Pero, algunas semanas un poco más atlética y otras menos. Como toda mujer, ya sabes, la luna nos controla como a los hombres lobo jaja


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (1 May 2016)

refugee dijo:


> esa del medio no pesa 60 ni de coña. 68 kg probablemente. porque yo peso 65 y no tengo pecho. y con 60 no tienes esa carne de la tripa q sobresale por la cintura en la foto



Depende de cuánto mida. No es lo mismo pesar 60 kilos para una mujer de 155 que para 170.

Para que te hagas una idea de la variación de cuerpos según altura y peso:
Welcome - What Real Women Look Like
Hay algunas fotos/pesos/alturas que no me las acabo de creer. Pero si la gente no es sincera aquí, no se le puede hacer mucho más...

Y el % de grasa corporal mío de 11.73% y de mi parienta 21.16%.


----------



## malibux (1 May 2016)

Una pregunta a los cracks del hilo:

Dentro de poco tengo que hacer una sesión en el hospital con artículos que seleccione para comentarlos. Uno de ellos quiero que trate sobre algún ensayo clínico (mejor en humanos que en ratas) que demuestre que es más útil bajar el consumo de HC que grasas en cuanto a mejorar perfil lipídico y/o glucemia.

Así puedo generar un poquito de polémica y ver si puedo ir inculcando o al menos que al resto de médicos les pique la curiosidad de esta nueva tendencia. 

Que estoy vaguete para Pubmed ahora.


----------



## zapatitos (2 May 2016)

malibux dijo:


> *Una pregunta a los cracks del hilo:
> 
> Dentro de poco tengo que hacer una sesión en el hospital con artículos que seleccione para comentarlos. Uno de ellos quiero que trate sobre algún ensayo clínico (mejor en humanos que en ratas) que demuestre que es más útil bajar el consumo de HC que grasas en cuanto a mejorar perfil lipídico y/o glucemia.
> 
> ...



Aquí hay uno que aunque más centrado en la pérdida de peso también saca conclusiones sobre el perfil lípido.

*Effects of Low-Carbohydrate and Low-Fat Diets: A Randomized TrialEffects of Low-Carbohydrate and Low-Fat Diets | Annals of Internal Medicine*

Un link a un periódico donde habla del estudio:

*Salud: Comer grasas para adelgazar: un nuevo estudio rompe con las creencias sobre dietas. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida*

Échale un vistazo por si te sirve para algo.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 May 2016)

Llévales el documental "Cereals killers" y de paso nos lo traduces


----------



## Luizmi (2 May 2016)

Uff, el que quiere estudios para presentarlos en un hospital... cuidado...


Estáis metiendo la gamba con lo de la glucemia, tenéis una visión simplista del tema, la visión que os han impuesto los gurús paleos que es extramadamente simplona y seguramente es falsa, lo peor es que vais predicando como hubieseis sido iluminados por la verdad universal.

En el fondo la teoría paleo en este tema se limita a:
Si como productos de indice glucémico bajo se genera poca insulina al no haber pico de azucar, por lo que grasas con las que me alimento se van usar como energía y no se van a almacenar, por esta misma razón es la mejor dieta para diabéticos, un diabético necesita comer alimentos bajos en hidratos para no forzar su ya de por si debilitado páncreas.

Alguno de los secuestradores del hilo (me refiero a los gurús paleos de burbuja, porque el hilo no era paleo), sabe que la insulina además de favorecer la adminisión de glucosa en los músculos tiene otras muchas funciones como ordenar al higado la parada de la producción de glucosa endógena? (gluconeogénesis)

Alguno ha leido estudios donde la glucosa "sobrante" en un diabético _NO_ es la glucosa exogena (alimentos) si no una alteración de la producción de glucosa por parte del higado? (wow!)

Alguno sabía que en muchos casos de diabéticos no hay resistencia a la insulina ya que se ha comprobado el consumo/entrada de glucosa en el tejido muscular de un diabético es igual al de un no diabético?


Alguno sabe que hace 50 años ya había gente tratando la diabétes con dietas basadas exclusivamente en carbohidratos y que en vez de explotarle el páncreas, la enfermedad remitía?

Esto no quita alguna gente le va bien este tipo de alimentación, pero que vayáis por le mundo de profetas de la verdad os va grande y podéis cargala pero bien.


----------



## sada (2 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea de la variación de cuerpos según altura y peso:
> Welcome - What Real Women Look Like
> Hay algunas fotos/pesos/alturas que no me las acabo de creer. Pero si la gente no es sincera aquí, no se le puede hacer mucho más...
> 
> .



que flipe esta web. cuanta diferencia de cuerpos


----------



## zapatitos (2 May 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> *Uff, el que quiere estudios para presentarlos en un hospital... cuidado...
> 
> 
> Estáis metiendo la gamba con lo de la glucemia, tenéis una visión simplista del tema, la visión que os han impuesto los gurús paleos que es extramadamente simplona y seguramente es falsa, lo peor es que vais predicando como hubieseis sido iluminados por la verdad universal.
> ...



Yo no soy estrictamente paleo pero mi "visión" no me la inculcó un gurú o un chaman sino uno de los mejores médicos y nutrólogos deportivos de este Estado por cuyas manos han pasado infinidad de deportistas y algún equipo de futbol bastante famoso, él no tenía la verdad absoluta porque nadie por ahora la tiene pero sabía muy bien lo que se traía entre manos.

La "visión" que me inculcó este gurú fué alejarme todo lo posible de refinados, procesados y alimentarme lo más natural posible. Que el nutriente que más cambios puede hacer en tu organismo y por tanto hay que respetar son los carbohidratos, que pueden hacer cambios bruscos en tu físico incluso en cuestión de un tiempo tan corto como una hora, que te pueden hacer aumentar el rendimiento, que también te pueden matar, en resumen cual es su función y utilización responsable.

¿Sabías tú que hace 50 años y más había legiones de personas que moderaban los carbohidratos y tomaban más grasas de las recomendadas por los gurús de las dietas bajas en grasa y que ni uno solo de ellos *NI UNO SOLO* desarrolló diabetes de adulto? 

¿Sabes la cantidad de gente que he conocido siguiendo ese tipo de alimentación y que ninguno de ellos *NINGUNO* tengo datos de que haya desarrollado diabetes de adulto?

¿Sabes la cantidad de gente que he conocido con dietas altas en carbohidratos y bajas en grasa que han terminado desarrollando diabetes de adulto?

La diabetes ha existido siempre pero explícame tú porque si la inmensa mayoría de la gente sigue dietas bastante altas en carbohidratos (que son tan buenos contra la diabetes) y come cada vez menos grasa, más control del colesterol, etc etc ¿porqué entonces la diabetes se ha convertido en una de las grandes plagas del siglo XXI y cada vez hay más diabéticos? Eso me parece ilógico, lo que debería de hacer es estar remitiendo.

Y te voy a decir otra cosa, para explicar que la gente esté haciendo caso a "los que no sois gurús" y aún así cada vez estén peor de salud y desarrollen más enfermedades como la diabetes de adulto en que tienen predisposición genética. Y una m.ierda así dicho claramente, ves la mayoría de la gente que la ha desarrollado y todos tienen un patrón en común *ABUSO DE AZUCARES Y CARBOHIDRATOS COMO EL PAN*

Y lo vuelvo a repetir, de toda la gente que conservo trato que seguían y siguen todavía bastantes de ellos dietas controlando los carbohidratos o tomándolos en función de sus necesidades, no conozco ni un solo caso de diabetes, la inmensa mayoría tienen una salud de hierro y estoy hablando de gente que varios de ellos ya superan los 70 años. Uno de ellos con 83 años corriendo populares, levantando pesos, activo sexualmente y más fresco que una lechuga. Por supuesto que se morirá cualquier día pero que más quisiéramos muchos llegar a su edad con esa vitalidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (2 May 2016)

no comer paleo no significa comer carbohidratos procesados, tooodo el que tenga cierta preocupación por comer bien, sea cual sea el tipo de alimentación que haga elimina o limita los procesados sean carbohidratos o de cualquier tipo, hasta ahí llegamos todos.

el "cherry-picking" de "mi abuelo fumaba y murío con 90" no significa nada, siempre estamos con lo mismo.
Hay muchos ejemplos de pueblos con dietas ultrabajas en grasa y altas en carbos y tampoco tienen diabetes.

Mi post va dirigido a la persona que quiere hacer una presentación de dieta paleo en un hospital, hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo que se recomienda a la gente enferma.


----------



## Clavisto (2 May 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Uff, el que quiere estudios para presentarlos en un hospital... cuidado...
> 
> 
> Estáis metiendo la gamba con lo de la glucemia, tenéis una visión simplista del tema, la visión que os han impuesto los gurús paleos que es extramadamente simplona y seguramente es falsa, lo peor es que vais predicando como hubieseis sido iluminados por la verdad universal.
> ...




Este hilo empieza a ser importante...

Medio millón de visitas (y búsquedas) nos contemplan.

Manteneos paleos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 May 2016)

"Un cuarto de lo que comes te mantiene a ti vivo. Los otros tres cuartos mantienen vivo a tu doctor.

(Jeroglífico encontrado en una tumba egipcia antigua, donde se inflaban a carbohidratos saludables, cereales vamos)


----------



## Dugongo (2 May 2016)

Datos de 2012 que obviamente este año ya son mucho peores porque el crecimiento está siendo exponencial:

"Los datos sobre incidencia de diabetes de un estudio publicado en la revista 'Journal of the American Medical Association' (JAMA) son demoledores. Según este trabajo, casi el 12% de los adultos chinos tiene diabetes y en torno a un 50% tiene prediabetes, lo que puede representar que estos trastornos afectan a 113,9 millones de adultos y 493,4 millones."

China camina hacia una epidemia de diabetes | Corazón | elmundo.es

India está aún peor, y su alimentación es vegana, vegetariana (muchísimos, por religión) y omnívora en cantidades diferentes a Europa. México es para llorar, liderando la obesidad y diabetes en un país que come maíz en las 3 comidas principales. En USA la mayor prevalencia de diabéticos está en población de ingresos bajos que no os sorprenderá, se alimentan de pan, pasta, patatas, arroz.... Lo barato. Y cuando compran "proteínas" les dan gato por liebre, o fécula de patata por carne. (Ver el hilo del jamón que no llega ni al 50% de cerdo). 

Comer carne alimentada con pasto es caro. Comer pescado de verdad también (el de piscifactoria no tiene omega 3, solo el salvaje). Las grasas vegetales hidrogenadas son baratas. El azúcar y harina también. La dieta de los países superpoblados será la de la tierra superpoblada. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## malibux (2 May 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> no comer paleo no significa comer carbohidratos procesados, tooodo el que tenga cierta preocupación por comer bien, sea cual sea el tipo de alimentación que haga elimina o limita los procesados sean carbohidratos o de cualquier tipo, hasta ahí llegamos todos.
> 
> el "cherry-picking" de "mi abuelo fumaba y murío con 90" no significa nada, siempre estamos con lo mismo.
> Hay muchos ejemplos de pueblos con dietas ultrabajas en grasa y altas en carbos y tampoco tienen diabetes.
> ...




Por alusiones, te respondo: 

- No es una presentación sobre paleo dieta. De hecho el concepto "paleo" me parece demasiado simplista, porque es mucho suponer que vaya a ir bien para toda la humanidad lo que supuestamente comían nuestros antepasados, cuando probablemente lo que comían en África no tenía nada que ver con lo que comían en Europa. Pero lo que seguramente no tomaban eran bollitos y Cocacolas. 

- La creciente incidencia de diabetes y obesidad tiene que deberse a algo. Como médico me gusta preguntarme de vez en cuando las cosas y fíjate tu que por todas las cosas que he ido leyendo últimamente, esta hipótesis de que el elevado consumo de HC nos está llevando a un mayor sobrepeso, pues tiene su miga.
¿Por qué? Ya no es sólo por que la teoría suene bonita, sino porque aquí más de uno hemos comprobado en nuestras propias carnes cómo haciendo 4 cambios en la dieta, se reduce el peso de forma casi categórica. 

- No estoy entrando en temas de dietas cetogénicas ni extremos absurdos, como pretendes hacer ver (como si fuera peligroso para el paciente). Simplemente, basándome en la creciente evidencia científica, intentar dar pautas más ajustadas a la realidad a los pacientes. Que se resumirían en: vaya usted quitando productos procesados, bollería, reduzca raciones de cereales y no se corte con lo que supuestamente era el diablo en persona (grasas, mantequilla, tocino, etc etc).

Este cambio de dieta me parece fundamental para reducir peso (eso seguro), seguramente ayude para controlar mejor las glucemias (está por comprobar, no hay que afirmar categóricamente nada) y todavía es pronto para predecir otros factores de riesgo cardiovascular.

Tampoco hay que pensar que este tipo de dieta vaya a solucionar los males del mundo, como a veces la gente se emociona en este hilo, que parece que va a evitar hasta la calvicie. Pero desde luego en los puntos de obesidad y diabetes, creo que hay mucho que opinar y estudiar. 

Y lo que voy a llevar es una sesión entre médicos, no a pacientes. Pero si tu prefieres seguir los dogmas a lo Iglesia Católica - style, pues allá tu. Si no hubiera cambios y confrontaciones, poco habríamos avanzado.


----------



## zapatitos (2 May 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> *no comer paleo no significa comer carbohidratos procesados, tooodo el que tenga cierta preocupación por comer bien, sea cual sea el tipo de alimentación que haga elimina o limita los procesados sean carbohidratos o de cualquier tipo, hasta ahí llegamos todos.
> 
> el "cherry-picking" de "mi abuelo fumaba y murío con 90" no significa nada, siempre estamos con lo mismo.
> Hay muchos ejemplos de pueblos con dietas ultrabajas en grasa y altas en carbos y tampoco tienen diabetes.
> ...



Pues vosotros "los que no sois gurús" siempre salís con lo de las tribus de abisinios que comían muchos cereales y se os olvida decir que probablemente lo hacían porque no les quedaba más coj.ones que hacerlo porque no tenían otra cosa y que cuando podían comer otra cosa lo hacían a dos carrillos, siempre estais con lo mismo.

Todavía no me has explicado el porqué cada vez hay más gente que sigue la dieta mediterránea esa que es tan sanísima y basada en los carbohidratos divididos en muchas comidas y sin embargo la diabetes y las enfermedades coronarias está aumentando más y más.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 May 2016)

Es que cuando se habla de dejar de consumir sólo alimentos procesados yo incluyo en esta categoría los productos del trigo (todos) y derivados, porque señores unos espaguetti son un producto altamente procesado, igual que cualquier pasta o una barra de pan, o es que nos comemos directamente la espiga de trigo, pues no, porque ésta tiene una aspecto alarmante, en forma de espinas, y eso es así precisamente para que no te den ganas de comértela, por eso jamás no la hemos comido sin procesar, porque no es saludable y la misma planta te avisa.


----------



## Rauxa (2 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es que cuando se habla de dejar de consumir sólo alimentos procesados yo incluyo en esta categoría los productos del trigo (todos) y derivados, porque señores unos espaguetti son un producto altamente procesado, igual que cualquier pasta o una barra de pan, o es que nos comemos directamente la espiga de trigo, pues no, porque ésta tiene una aspecto alarmante, en forma de espinas, y eso es así precisamente para que no te den ganas de comértela, por eso jamás no la hemos comido sin procesar, porque no es saludable y la misma planta te avisa.



La naturaleza es sabia. Un animal que no sea un ave, nunca se comería un cereal de por sí. El cereal se envuelve en una cáscara para que los animales no se los coman. Es su protección. El ser humano ha tenido que abrir la cáscara, molerlos, añadir ciertas "cosas" y así hacerlos algo digeribles.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 May 2016)

Brutal documento, esta iluminada nutricionista afirma cosas como que si haces la paelodieta te acidificas y además tienes que ingerir tres kg de fruta diarios para suplir la glucosa que el cuerpo necesita y que sólo te aportan los cereales, brutal, brutal, brutal. Son pocos minutos y vale la pena verlo para ver como engañan a los abueletes y a los tontos de siempre:

Para Todos La 2 - Nutrición - La paleodieta, Para todos La 2 - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## Rauxa (2 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Brutal documento, esta iluminada nutricionista afirma cosas como que si haces la paelodieta te acidificas y además tienes que ingerir tres kg de fruta diarios para suplir la glucosa que el cuerpo necesita y que sólo te aportan los cereales, brutal, brutal, brutal. Son pocos minutos y vale la pena verlo para ver como engañan a los abueletes y a los tontos de siempre:
> 
> Para Todos La 2 - Nutrición - La paleodieta, Para todos La 2 - RTVE.es A la Carta



Valiente hija de puta cara pan con papada....
Dice que al no comer cereales nuestra dieta es menos calórica....

Yo quito los macarrones, pongo el doble de carne, pongo un revuelto de huevos + frutos secos y resulta que mi dieta es menos calórica...


La carne acidifica... y la harina que coño hace? Alcaliniza?


----------



## Dreke (2 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Brutal documento, esta iluminada nutricionista afirma cosas como que si haces la paelodieta te acidificas y además tienes que ingerir tres kg de fruta diarios para suplir la glucosa que el cuerpo necesita y que sólo te aportan los cereales, brutal, brutal, brutal. Son pocos minutos y vale la pena verlo para ver como engañan a los abueletes y a los tontos de siempre:
> 
> Para Todos La 2 - Nutrición - La paleodieta, Para todos La 2 - RTVE.es A la Carta



Pero como se pueden decir tantas tonterías?
Es acojonante


----------



## Muad'dib (2 May 2016)

Dice que el "azucar" de las frutas entra muy rápido en sangre, pero el de los cereales no ::.


----------



## Clavisto (2 May 2016)

Dreke dijo:


> Pero como se pueden decir tantas tonterías?
> Es acojonante



Tranquilo, yo te lo explico: se pueden decir tantas tonterías porque hay mucho TOOONTO predispuesto a escucharlas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 May 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> no comer paleo no significa comer carbohidratos procesados, tooodo el que tenga cierta preocupación por comer bien, sea cual sea el tipo de alimentación que haga elimina o limita los procesados sean carbohidratos o de cualquier tipo, hasta ahí llegamos todos.
> 
> el "cherry-picking" de "mi abuelo fumaba y murío con 90" no significa nada, siempre estamos con lo mismo.
> Hay muchos ejemplos de pueblos con dietas ultrabajas en grasa y altas en carbos y tampoco tienen diabetes.
> ...



El problema es que seguimos con la perra de que paleo es igual a bajo en hidratos, y algunos estamos hartos de decir que eso no tiene nada que ver.
No es lo mismo el hidrato de un boniato que el de una barra de plan blanco.
No es lo mismo el hidrato de una calabaza que el hidrato de un pan de molde.
No es lo mismo el hidrato de una naranja que el de unos doritos.
No es lo mismo el hidrato de la miel que un sobre de azucar.
No es lo mismo un zumo de uva ( que mira que es dulce) que una cocacola.

Podria seguir... pero eso es comer segun la paleo. 
Tan simple como que no nos metan mierda procesada en cada paquete, bote o tetrabrick...comida de toda la vida, no es tan dificil de entender.

Si alguien quiere meter el concepto de que paleo es comer chuletones y carne a montones simplemente esta mintiendo o esta mal informado.

Dentro de la paleo puede ser discutible el tema del gluten y la leche, pero cada vez hay mas gente con problemas con esos dos grupos de alimentos, y con sintomas leves de celiaquia o alergias e intolerancias a los lacteos. La paleo te da la herramienta para saber si eres uno de los afortunados con esa loteria genetica.

Respecto al tema de la insulina solo tiene que pensar si es necesario machacar el pancreas con refinados, o ya va bien la cosa con fruta, tuberculos, incluso algo de arroz. No veo ningun motivo para usar esos hidratos refinados desee el punto de vista de la salud.

---------- Post added 02-may-2016 at 21:29 ----------




Dugongo dijo:


> Datos de 2012 que obviamente este año ya son mucho peores porque el crecimiento está siendo exponencial:
> 
> "Los datos sobre incidencia de diabetes de un estudio publicado en la revista 'Journal of the American Medical Association' (JAMA) son demoledores. Según este trabajo, casi el 12% de los adultos chinos tiene diabetes y en torno a un 50% tiene prediabetes, lo que puede representar que estos trastornos afectan a 113,9 millones de adultos y 493,4 millones."
> 
> ...



Lo que agrava la situacion en estos paises es que su contacto con esos alimentos 'modernos' es muy reciente. Les pasa algo parecido a los indios americanos cuando entraron en contacto con el alcohol.

Llevan como mucho una generacion introduciendo trigo occidental, refrescos y procesados con gran cantidad de azucar, cuando su dieta tradicionalmente se basaba en el arroz.

Les metes trigo refinado y no es lo mismo ni de coña. No se cual habra sido el aumento del consumo de azucar en los ultimos 50 años, por ejemplo en china, pero debe de ser una grafica partiendo de cero a 45 grados...letal para poblaciones con poco o nulo contacto previo.

Los mejicanos otro tanto de lo mismo. Mientras vivian con su maiz tradicional (el de ahora esta superalterado) la cosa iba medio bien. Añade a ese maiz una dieta copiada de los EEUU por proximidad, unelo a una genetica menos europea, y obtienes esas estadisticas.


----------



## Dugongo (2 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El problema es que seguimos con la perra de que paleo es igual a bajo en hidratos, y algunos estamos hartos de decir que eso no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> No es lo mismo el hidrato de un boniato que el de una barra de plan blanco.
> 
> ...





En China, años 80 si no recuerdo mal, 1% de diabetes. Y probablemente sería de tipo 1, de la de "lo siento, mala suerte, no sabemos por qué ocurre insulinodependiente". China va a flipar con la tasa de enfermos crónicos y el coste de mantener a una población fumadora, que respira contaminación a kilos, estresada y con mala alimentación. La hostia va a ser de proporciones épicas. Tipo caída del imperio romano. 

Si en Occidente de 2015 a 2025 se prevé que los costes de salud se van a duplicar, lo de China y México va a entrar en los libros de texto, porque ellos no tienen margen económico para asumirlo. Es una pena lo que la "civilización" les ha llevado. Maldito azúcar, casi peor que lo que provocó las guerras del opio. Esta vez no hay ni malo de la película al que atacar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> En China, años 80 si no recuerdo mal, 1% de diabetes. Y probablemente sería de tipo 1, de la de "lo siento, mala suerte, no sabemos por qué ocurre insulinodependiente". China va a flipar con la tasa de enfermos crónicos y el coste de mantener a una población fumadora, que respira contaminación a kilos, estresada y con mala alimentación. La hostia va a ser de proporciones épicas. Tipo caída del imperio romano.
> 
> Si en Occidente de 2015 a 2025 se prevé que los costes de salud se van a duplicar, lo de China y México va a entrar en los libros de texto, porque ellos no tienen margen económico para asumirlo. Es una pena lo que la "civilización" les ha llevado. Maldito azúcar, casi peor que lo que provocó las guerras del opio. Esta vez no hay ni malo de la película al que atacar.



Posiblemente me equivoque pero parece una estrategia, primero les damos veneno, mejor dicho se lo vendemos y después les vendemos el antídoto para que no mueran (pastillitas, insulina, etc), para cuando interese retirar el antídoto y cargarme a la población, punto.


----------



## Qui (3 May 2016)

Acabo de escuchar por la radio según venía a trabajar que el precio de la insulina se ha triplicado en los últimos años. Imagino que la excusa es la gran demanda que hay y que nadie preveía ::
Hablaban de la cantidad de días que hay que trabajar en diferentes países para costearse el tratamiento mensual.
Esto sí es un negocio redondo


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (3 May 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar por la radio según venía a trabajar que el precio de la insulina se ha triplicado en los últimos años. Imagino que la excusa es la gran demanda que hay y que nadie preveía ::
> Hablaban de la cantidad de días que hay que trabajar en diferentes países para costearse el tratamiento mensual.
> *Esto sí es un negocio redondo *



ienso:ienso: Todo es ponerse.... ::

---------- Post added 03-may-2016 at 09:08 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Posiblemente me equivoque pero parece una estrategia, primero les damos veneno, mejor dicho se lo vendemos y después les vendemos el antídoto para que no mueran (pastillitas, insulina, etc), para cuando interese retirar el antídoto y cargarme a la población, punto.



Negocio redondo...te envenenan para ponerte malito y luego te dan el tratamiento para mantenerte con vida dependiendo de unas pastillas (cronifican la enfermedad, que te mueras no les sale tan rentable). Es como con los piensos para animales, les echan azúcar y luego esa gama tiene piensos para gatos y perros diabéticos :XX::XX::XX: Joder, es taaan descarado todo....:: Lo de la diabetes es algo global, no sólo para personas, también en animales...


----------



## BABY (3 May 2016)

El problema importante vendrá en unos años, no se cuantos, pero es cuestión de tiempo. El asunto de la dieta mediterránea ha hecho daño en el sentido de que muchos piensan que por el mero hecho de vivir en España ya están protegidos porque aquí se come sano y bien, cuando es falso pues cada vez menos gente sigue esta dieta. Poco a poco se ha ido abandonando la forma de comer "de toda la vida" que comentaba el forero Karlos. Y ya estamos con cifras alarmantes de obesidad infantil (segundo país europeo después de Grecia), con lo que eso supone y supondrá en gasto sanitario y en reducción de la esperanza de vida. 

Y no, la solución no está en fomentar la actividad física en la población, que también, sino en reducir en lo posible la ingesta de los alimentos que aumentan el sobrepeso, generalmente bollería industrial, refrescos azucarados, galletas, pan de molde, pasta y alimentos procesados en general. 

La presión de la industria fabricante de los productos anteriores es alta:

-Fomentan el ejercicio y estilos de vida sana, pero que no incluyan la disminución del consumo de sus productos (sugieren que se aumente la actividad física, patrocinan carreras populares y otras actividades deportivas, dan recomendaciones en sus envases para que, además de su producto tomes también ensaladas o fruta...).

-Generan en los medios noticias confusas o directamente falsas. Subvencionan estudios de los que se publica lo que les conviene, compran voluntades de nutricionistas, asociaciones médicas (como la de pediatría en las galletas de dinosaurios) o investigadores para reforzar sus mensajes en los medios. Al final intentan vender la idea de que HAY QUE COMER DE TODO, pero sin decir que de los suyo, lo menos posible. 

-Usan la publicidad de forma magistral. ¿Han visto ustedes niños gordos en los anuncios de galletas o bollería industrial?. ¿A que todos son deportistas?. Todos sus productos proporcionan "energía" para el día a día tan intenso que llevan los chavales. Y por supuesto esta publicidad en canales infantiles (Clan, Boing...etc), o con los personajes favoritos de los chavales (Disney, por ejemplo).


La autoridades deberían legislar para intentar mejorar la situación. Imagino que hay diversas formas, tanto directas como indirectas. Pero el lobby es fuerte. Y nuestro gobierno piensa antes en ellos que en el bienestar de la población.


----------



## zapatitos (3 May 2016)

BABY dijo:


> *Y no, la solución no está en fomentar la actividad física en la población, que también, sino en reducir en lo posible la ingesta de los alimentos que aumentan el sobrepeso, generalmente bollería industrial, refrescos azucarados, galletas, pan de molde, pasta y alimentos procesados en general.*



Eso es inviable actualmente porque significaría el hundimiento de casi toda la industria alimentaria tal y como la conocemos con consecuencias tremendas al corto plazo como EREs y despidos masivos lo cual también repercutiría indirectamente en los demás sectores. Inviable ya digo, por eso optan por decirte que hagas ejercicio pero sigas comiendo porquerías "moderadamente" (yo al menos no tengo claro que es comer porquerías "moderadamente"). Pero claro por mucho ejercicio que hagas si sigues comiendo porquerías vas a estar más o menos en las mismas, probablemente peor porque tendrás la sensación de que estás perfecto de salud cuando en realidad por dentro estás hecho un estropajo.

Saludos.


----------



## BABY (3 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso es inviable actualmente porque significaría el hundimiento de casi toda la industria alimentaria tal y como la conocemos con consecuencias tremendas al corto plazo como EREs y despidos masivos lo cual también repercutiría indirectamente en los demás sectores. Inviable ya digo, por eso optan por decirte que hagas ejercicio pero sigas comiendo porquerías "moderadamente" (yo al menos no tengo claro que es comer porquerías "moderadamente"). Pero claro por mucho ejercicio que hagas si sigues comiendo porquerías vas a estar más o menos en las mismas, probablemente peor porque tendrás la sensación de que estás perfecto de salud cuando en realidad por dentro estás hecho un estropajo.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, el lobby es fuerte y hay muchísimos intereses. Lo que es cierto es que las cifras de obesidad van e irán en aumento sin que haya soluciones fáciles. Hay que tener en cuenta es que estos alimentos son baratos y que el poder adquisitivo de una parte no despreciable de la población va en descenso. Por lo tanto las consecuencias afectarán en mayor medida a los sectores más desfavorecidos de la sociedad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Varelse (3 May 2016)

Otra vez el debate de las Kcal. No se os puede dejar solos.

Mi recomendación a *sada* es que SEA ESTRICTA con lo que NO debe comer. Como han dicho, durante un mes como mínimo, porque el día que te comes un bollo o un plato de pasta se va todo al garete en una proporción mucho mayor que con dietas convencionales (la cuestión del peso, que parece que es de lo que estemos hablando, aunque lo que debería importar es la salud). No digo que lo sea los 31 días del mes. Imagino que si un día a la semana hace una comida fuera y se come el mejor gazpacho manchego del mundo no va a ir para atrás, pero luego para merendar no te comas un helado y para cenar un pincho y una caña. Y a ver si baja.

Yo veo cosas que pueden estar fastidiando sus estadísticas como que se coma una tapa fuera. Sin el pan, vale, pero ¿el chorizo ese lleva azúcar? No lo sabes. Y el café con leche de bar será con leche semidesnatada, ergo tampoco es estrictamente lo que se está planteando aquí. Eso un día detrás de otro y con oscilaciones así.

Cuando yo soy estricta durante dos semanas seguidas lo noto muchísimo. Pero es muy fácil a la tercera comerse medio bocadillo de jamón ibérico un martes y el jueves un saladito (uno) y el viernes un plato de jamón sanísimo con una caña y el sábado como es el día libre te vas a un italiano. Resultado: el lunes pesas más que cuando empezaste.

Que sea estricta.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El problema es que seguimos con la perra de que paleo es igual a bajo en hidratos, y algunos estamos hartos de decir que eso no tiene nada que ver.
> No es lo mismo el hidrato de un boniato que el de una barra de plan blanco.
> No es lo mismo el hidrato de una calabaza que el hidrato de un pan de molde.
> No es lo mismo el hidrato de una naranja que el de unos doritos.
> ...



Mucho me temo que tengas razón en que sólo les faltaban los refrescos. Pero en las dietas orientales se usa mucho el azúcar en sus platos tradicionales. De hecho creo que todas esas cocinas se basan en conjugar en cada plato dulce, salado agrio y umami.

Ejemplos miles claro, pero la famosa salsa agridulce de los chinos lleva azúcar a montón, el pato laqueado rebozado con miel, en el sushi refrescas el arroz con una salsa azucarada, en Tailandia toda la comida de callejera sabe igual: especiada, dulce, sabrosa y picante, en Turquía se horrorizaban de la cantidad que comian los alemanes y del poco dulce que consumíamos los españoles.. estamos en eso de acuerdo, que con la vida que llevamos nos sobra todo.

En Asia se mezcla mucho el azúcar fuera de los postres. 

En Navarra, en los años setenta y ochenta todavía quedaba gente que tomaba la leche de la forma tradicional que era con sal, sin embargo la cuajada siempre con el azúcar a capas y sin revolver. Una buena cantidad.

En España se lleva reduciendo el azúcar desde los ochenta y supongo que será lo normal en todo el mundo civilizado, salvo quizás Alemania que tenia entonces los dulces mucho menos dulces que España, Francia e incluso la misma Holanda. Pero los alemanes tomaban helados y tartas de frutas con gelatina a todas horas.

Hablo del azúcar a la vista, el azúcar oculto de los precocinados y el de los refrescos es otra historia. Pero vamos que en los ochenta o se comía con vino o con gaseosa, así que...

Lo que si es cierto es que en "los países ricos" se ha recortado drásticamante la cantidad de ejercicio fuera de los gimnasios y con ello han disminuido las necesidades calóricas.

Por no hablar de las posibilidades de comida inmediata que nos proporcionan frigorífico y microondas. Además tenemos más ocio en casa.

En esas circunstancias o cambias hábitos o engordas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (4 May 2016)

BABY dijo:


> El problema importante vendrá en unos años, no se cuantos, pero es cuestión de tiempo. El asunto de la dieta mediterránea ha hecho daño en el sentido de que muchos piensan que por el mero hecho de vivir en España ya están protegidos porque aquí se come sano y bien, cuando es falso pues cada vez menos gente sigue esta dieta. Poco a poco se ha ido abandonando la forma de comer "de toda la vida" que comentaba el forero Karlos. Y ya estamos con cifras alarmantes de obesidad infantil (segundo país europeo después de Grecia), con lo que eso supone y supondrá en gasto sanitario y en reducción de la esperanza de vida.
> 
> Y no, la solución no está en fomentar la actividad física en la población, que también, sino en reducir en lo posible la ingesta de los alimentos que aumentan el sobrepeso, generalmente bollería industrial, refrescos azucarados, galletas, pan de molde, pasta y alimentos procesados en general.
> 
> ...




Es vergonzoso. Y sí, asociaciones médicas bendiciendo porquerías....:vomito: cada día me fío menos de los médicos...entre que cada uno te cuenta una cosa, muchos no se actualizan y otros se dejan comprar...joerrrr :vomito:


----------



## Qui (4 May 2016)

Buenos días a todos. Quería pedir algún consejo o recomendaciones para mi padre. Operado del corazón y sin poder hacer ejercicio. Solo pasear y algunos días ni eso. Es una farmacia ambulante de la cantidad de medicación que toma.
Estos son sus últimos análisis y por lo que he visto tiene el colesterol bueno muy bajo con lo que creo que pueden ser preocupantes ya que las relaciones entre los índices le salen todas altas.

Decir también que entre todas las mierdas que toma están las estatinas y que lleva comiendo sin pan ni azúcar desde hace unos meses (no demasiado estricto). Ha bajado algo de peso y se encuentra un poco mejor pero estos análisis me han dejado un poco tocado.


----------



## sada (4 May 2016)

Varelse dijo:


> Otra vez el debate de las Kcal. No se os puede dejar solos.
> 
> Mi recomendación a *sada* es que SEA ESTRICTA con lo que NO debe comer. Como han dicho, durante un mes como mínimo, porque el día que te comes un bollo o un plato de pasta se va todo al garete en una proporción mucho mayor que con dietas convencionales (la cuestión del peso, que parece que es de lo que estemos hablando, aunque lo que debería importar es la salud). No digo que lo sea los 31 días del mes. Imagino que si un día a la semana hace una comida fuera y se come el mejor gazpacho manchego del mundo no va a ir para atrás, pero luego para merendar no te comas un helado y para cenar un pincho y una caña. Y a ver si baja.
> 
> ...



Lo soy lo soy..ojalá me comiera un bollo o un italiano...jaja ni en sueños, el único desliz en café con leche que es mini y la tapa. el bar es de chorizo y embutido de aldea..nada que ver con el resto y la leche entera. y no hay manera peso exactamente lo mismo que cuando desayunaba pan con mermelada y café con leche desnatada sin lactosa del mercadona. y me comía el pan de la tapa... y cenaba pan con lo que pillaba. :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo: 
será que el peso no influye..si es cierto que la ropa me queda mejor y me noto con menos inflamación..pero lo que se dice pesar la báscula ni se inmuta.
También llevo poco tiempo. y ejercicio no hago mas que ir y venir del trabajo.

---------- Post added 04-may-2016 at 11:20 ----------

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...je-personas-sobrepeso/0003_201605G4P26991.htm


----------



## zapatitos (4 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Lo soy lo soy..ojalá me comiera un bollo o un italiano...jaja ni en sueños, el único desliz en café con leche que es mini y la tapa. el bar es de chorizo y embutido de aldea..nada que ver con el resto y la leche entera. y no hay manera peso exactamente lo mismo que cuando desayunaba pan con mermelada y café con leche desnatada sin lactosa del mercadona. y me comía el pan de la tapa... y cenaba pan con lo que pillaba. :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:
> será que el peso no influye..si es cierto que la ropa me queda mejor y me noto con menos inflamación..pero lo que se dice pesar la báscula ni se inmuta.
> También llevo poco tiempo. y ejercicio no hago mas que ir y venir del trabajo.
> 
> ...



¿Y si te sienta mejor la ropa y estás menos hinchada que más te da si pesas más o menos? 

Os han grabado a fuego en el cerebro lo del "peso ideal" y es solo otra mentira más, un invento de las aseguradoras yanquis que necesitaban un baremo de peso para sus seguros de vida e hicieron un cálculo sin ningun base científica porqueyolovalgo y que con el paso del tiempo se hizo universal como tantas y tantas otras modas, chorradas y estupideces de los yanquis.

Lo que más importa es tu índice de grasa corporal.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-may-2016 at 15:28 ----------




Qui dijo:


> *Buenos días a todos. Quería pedir algún consejo o recomendaciones para mi padre. Operado del corazón y sin poder hacer ejercicio. Solo pasear y algunos días ni eso. Es una farmacia ambulante de la cantidad de medicación que toma.
> Estos son sus últimos análisis y por lo que he visto tiene el colesterol bueno muy bajo con lo que creo que pueden ser preocupantes ya que las relaciones entre los índices le salen todas altas.
> 
> Decir también que entre todas las mierdas que toma están las estatinas y que lleva comiendo sin pan ni azúcar desde hace unos meses (no demasiado estricto). Ha bajado algo de peso y se encuentra un poco mejor pero estos análisis me han dejado un poco tocado.*



A una persona con los problemas de tu padre se le puede recomendar poca cosa, aquí de lo que se trata es de que intentar hacer para evitar llegar a esa situación, una vez que llegas ahí la cosa se pone muy fea y hay que andar con pies de plomo.

Lo único evitar azúcar, pan, procesados, grasas trans, también todo lo light y dietético porque es un engaño y son probablemente peores que los normales y que coma lo más natural posible y que haga todo el ejercicio posible dentro de sus márgenes.

Lo del HDL bajo es típico entre los que consumen estatinas porque estas no son selectivas en el tipo de colesterol que bajan.

Yo no le puedo recomendar a alguien con problemas serios que deje de consumir ningún fármaco, hacerlo o no hacerlo cae dentro de su única y exclusiva responsabilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (4 May 2016)

Elena anda maja, puedes hacer un resumen de las 310 paginas que hay??????? 

jijijijiji


----------



## ALCOY (4 May 2016)

Ay Sada, sada...

arréale a las espinacassssssssss... cada vez que comas espinacas al día siguiente un kg menos...
y cada día que comas calamar en su tinta, otro kgs menosssssssssssss!!!!

lo digo, en serioooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (4 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> que flipe esta web. cuanta diferencia de cuerpos



Estaría bien saber qué % de grasa tiene cada una, porqué para misma altura y peso hay cuerpos totalmente diferentes, de fondonas a fitness..


----------



## ALCOY (4 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Estaría bien saber qué % de grasa tiene cada una, porqué para misma altura y peso hay cuerpos totalmente diferentes, de fondonas a fitness..




pues a ojímetro...


----------



## Alcazar (4 May 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. Quería pedir algún consejo o recomendaciones para mi padre. Operado del corazón y sin poder hacer ejercicio. Solo pasear y algunos días ni eso. Es una farmacia ambulante de la cantidad de medicación que toma.
> Estos son sus últimos análisis y por lo que he visto tiene el colesterol bueno muy bajo con lo que creo que pueden ser preocupantes ya que las relaciones entre los índices le salen todas altas.
> 
> Decir también que entre todas las mierdas que toma están las estatinas y que lleva comiendo sin pan ni azúcar desde hace unos meses (no demasiado estricto). Ha bajado algo de peso y se encuentra un poco mejor pero estos análisis me han dejado un poco tocado.



Las dietas mas cardiosaludables son las altas en omega 3: esquimales, pescadores japos y mediterráneos...

Creo que debería aumentar su ingesta.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 May 2016)

Que especias le echáis a las verduras a la hora de cocinar? Y a las carnes?


----------



## Clavisto (4 May 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Que especias le echáis a las verduras a la hora de cocinar? Y a las carnes?



A la verdura ajo, pimentón picante de la Vera y perejil.

A la carne, siendo buena, nada; si es de guerra, ajoperejil y limón.


----------



## Rauxa (4 May 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Que especias le echáis a las verduras a la hora de cocinar? Y a las carnes?



Yo hace un año que sólo me hago las verduras al vapor. Todo tipo de verduras según el día:
- brócoli
- coliflor
- patata o boniato
- esparragos
- zanahoria
- cebolla
- berenjena
- calabacín
- setas
- judías

No siempre le pongo todo, pero 4 o 5 cosas de estas sí.
Y le pongo: 1 hora de laurel y aneldo, albahaca y orenga. 
Y cuando ya están hechas, un ajo bien picadito, aceite, sal y listos. 
Ya había aburrido la verdura y con las especias y hierbas, el gusto cambia un 100%.

Hasta me como el brócoli y la coliflor como si fueran donuts


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (4 May 2016)

Para los obsesos del peso, respecto al IMC y la edad, cada diez años a partir de los 35, se aumenta un punto el nivel de normopeso. Eso se traduce en unos 3 kilos cada 10 años:

18-35 años, normopeso <25 IMC
35-44 años, normopeso <26 IMC
45-54 años, normopeso <27 IMC
55-64 años, normopeso <28 IMC
>=65 años, normopeso <29 IMC

Por ejemplo, mido 182 y según cada grupo de edad mi peso normal estaría en el siguiente límite...
30 años - IMC normal <25 - <82.75 kg
40 años - IMC normal <26 - <86 kg
50 años - IMC normal <27 - <89.5 kg
60 años - IMC normal <28 - <92.75 kg
70 años - IMC normal <29 - <96 kg

Y el IMC si estás musculado no sirve para absolutamente nada. Y si eres una bola de grasa, sin nada de músculo, tampoco, aunque los médicos te digan lo contrario.


----------



## autoestopista (4 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo hace un año que sólo me hago las verduras al vapor. Todo tipo de verduras según el día:
> - brócoli
> - coliflor
> - patata o boniato
> ...



¿A nivel molecular no acabas subiendo la carga glucémica demasiado pasándolo todo a altas temperaturas, y por tanto es menor la calidad del alimento que ingieres?


----------



## Dugongo (4 May 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. Quería pedir algún consejo o recomendaciones para mi padre. Operado del corazón y sin poder hacer ejercicio. Solo pasear y algunos días ni eso. Es una farmacia ambulante de la cantidad de medicación que toma.
> Estos son sus últimos análisis y por lo que he visto tiene el colesterol bueno muy bajo con lo que creo que pueden ser preocupantes ya que las relaciones entre los índices le salen todas altas.
> 
> Decir también que entre todas las mierdas que toma están las estatinas y que lleva comiendo sin pan ni azúcar desde hace unos meses (no demasiado estricto). Ha bajado algo de peso y se encuentra un poco mejor pero estos análisis me han dejado un poco tocado.



Toma fructosa de alguna forma? Directamente, o "mezclada" con otro monosacárido (glucosa) en forma de azúcar, miel, agave, etc? Cero. Cero azúcar, cero miel, cero alimentos envasados que lleven cosas que no sabes lo que son (almidón de maíz etc.). Cuidado, que está en el pan de molde, en las salsas (ketchup etc.), y en mil sitios más. Que coma comida de verdad: todas las verduras que le dé la gana, peladas y cocinadas de forma sencilla, con aceite de oliva que no se caliente mucho. Lo ideal, al vapor, y el aceite en crudo después. Mucho aceite de oliva, todo el que haga que le sea agradable la menestra. Aguacate, frutos secos y coco, bastante. Sin problemas en ponerle bacon o tocino a la menestra, jamón serrano etc. siempre que sean de buena calidad. Sin problemas en comer carnes variadas, pollo, etc. Pero ningún embutido (que no es lo mismo que fiambre). Cecina, lacón, jamón de buena calidad ok. Huevos, sin ningún problema.

Cero grasas trans, hidrogenadas, etc. y pocos aceites vegetales (girasol y demás).

Aumentar mucho el omega 3, ya sea mediante pastillas (700 DHA diarios) o mediante pescado salvaje (el de piscifactoría no sirve para nada. Los peces no "fabrican" omega3, lo ingieren en las algas que comen. Los de piscifactoría comen pienso, maíz etc. luego no llevan omega 3, a menos que se lo añadan artificalmente).

Cero alcohol.

Si echa de menos el azúcar o los alimentos procesados, que se alegre la vida con grasas saludables.

Todos los carbohidratos que ingiera deben llevar fibra. Tomar 1g de fibra por cada g de HC. Mezcla fibra soluble e insoluble. La fibra no viene en un bote, por cierto, viene en los vegetales, principalmente. Espárragos blancos con mayonesa casera: requiere mínimo tiempo de preparar, llena mucho y cumple con todo lo que digo. Ensalada de hojas verdes con zanahoria que no salga de un bote y con otras cosas del estilo.

Cuando lleve 3 meses así, si han bajado sus triglicéridos, VLDL y mejora el ratio HDL/Triglicéridos, podrás saber si va en buen camino. Si se resiste, dile que haga esto tres semanas a rajatabla y luego puedes abrir la manga. Habrá pasado el síndrome de abstinencia y probablemente será capaz de mantenerlo sin hacer cambios. 

Suerte

---------- Post added 04-may-2016 at 22:56 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Que especias le echáis a las verduras a la hora de cocinar? Y a las carnes?



Depende mucho de la receta. Acabo de ir a mi cocina a contar los botes de especias y tengo 34. (incluye hierbas, ajo en polvo y alguna mezcla de especias como cajún, 5 spice, garam masala etc.).

Carne a la plancha: sal y pimienta negra recién molida
Carne estofada, curry, etc: clavo, comino, cúrcuma, pimienta, curry, garam masala, 5 spice, all spice, cajún, fenogreco, guindillas, mostaza en polvo, jengibre en polvo, mango en polvo, cardamomo... depende.
Pollo, salsa de tomate etc.: hierbas tipo romero, tomillo,mejorana, estragón, perejil, orégano, albahaca...
Otros, varios: canela y anís (sí, algunos platos salados los llevan), 
Pescado: si es salmón, eneldo. Si es otra cosa, ajo y limón.
Pimentón y nuez moscada dependiendo del plato.
Guindillas en muchos sitios. Azafrán en algunos otros.


----------



## angek (5 May 2016)

autoestopista dijo:


> ¿A nivel molecular no acabas subiendo la carga glucémica demasiado pasándolo todo a altas temperaturas, y por tanto es menor la calidad del alimento que ingieres?



A nivel molecular no se aumenta la carga glucémica, puesto que el alimento no aumenta las calorías en forma de glúcidos por cocinarlo. 

Sí que, en cambio, podríamos encontrar cambios en el índice glucémico por el hecho de cocinar a altas temperaturas al hacer más digerible la fibra (más fácil de digerir, más cantidad de azúcar asimilado en el intestino) y a, posiblemente, perder parte del agua. 

Aparte de eso, la cocción a altas temperaturas (curiosamente, al vapor es una de las formas que_ menos _calor aplica al alimento) conlleva cambios en el alimento. Consume ciertos nutrientes en mayor o menor medida, pero hace más asimilables otros tantos.

Además, la calidad del alimento, en términos nutricionales, viene muy condicionada por la forma de producirlo. Independientemente de cómo cocinarlo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 May 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> Elena anda maja, puedes hacer un resumen de las 310 paginas que hay???????
> 
> jijijijiji



:: Y por qué yo. :: No me sea vago y lea, lea


----------



## antonio estrada (5 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo hace un año que sólo me hago las verduras al vapor. Todo tipo de verduras según el día:
> - brócoli
> - coliflor
> - patata o boniato
> ...



Yo creo que a la peña no le gusta la verdura porque del modo que la intentan comer no le gusta a casi nadie. 

Hierve unas judías verdes congeladas, échales un poco de aceite suave Hacendado por encima y éso es una mierda. Haz unas judías verdes frescas al vapor 5 minutos, saltéalas en aceite virgen con una guindilla y unos ajos muy picados y son un manjar.

En España hervimos la verdura y p'adentro. Es una de las fomas más insulsas y menos nutritivas de comérsela, de verdad.

Tortillas de verduras (la de brócoli y cebolla me encanta), verduras salteadas con jamón o con panceta, pistos de diferentes tipos, con atún, conhuevo. El Rataoulle francés... Hay mil formas de cocinar la verdura que el puto hervido media hora en un cubo de agua.


----------



## sada (5 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> pues a ojímetro...



pues mi báscula moderna :: dice que tengo un 30% ..y si se corresponde bastante. Una cosa...cual es el porcentaje ideal? porque he consultad varias webs y no he encontrado dos iguales..cada una dice 1 cifra


----------



## zapatitos (5 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> *pues mi báscula moderna :: dice que tengo un 30% ..y si se corresponde bastante. Una cosa...cual es el porcentaje ideal? porque he consultad varias webs y no he encontrado dos iguales..cada una dice 1 cifra*



¿El porcentaje ideal para qué y para quien? Para una atleta sobre el 15%, para una anoréxica sobre el 0.000000000%, para las modelos sobre el 12%, hay tantos "porcentajes ideales"...

Tú estás bien, otra cosa es que como muchas tengas comido el tarro por la propaganda publicitaria de como debe de ser la "mujer ideal" para venderos mil historietas raras como galletitas dietéticas o el último potingue milagroso contra la celulitis. 

Ah que si aspiras a otro tipo de "físico y grasa ideal" y no al que tienes pues ya sabes, para atleta ejercicio intenso y mucha paciencia, para anoréxica hambre, vomitar y también mucha paciencia hasta que te quedes como un alfiler.

Saludos.


----------



## bambum (5 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> pues mi báscula moderna :: dice que tengo un 30% ..y si se corresponde bastante. Una cosa...cual es el porcentaje ideal? porque he consultad varias webs y no he encontrado dos iguales..cada una dice 1 cifra



En salud no se. En cuanto a gustos con el 25% me derrito. Aunque tambien me atraen los dos anteriores.


----------



## Rauxa (5 May 2016)

autoestopista dijo:


> ¿A nivel molecular no acabas subiendo la carga glucémica demasiado pasándolo todo a altas temperaturas, y por tanto es menor la calidad del alimento que ingieres?



Estamos hablando de verdura y al vapor...aunque sea hervida o al wok...
Su carga glucémica me preocupa 0. 
Peor será un zumo de 4 naranjas o 4 galletas maría.


----------



## bizarre (5 May 2016)

Yo mezclo varias verduras y lo hago al microondas, mi mezcla favorita es: boniatos, calabacín y brócoli con algo de cebolla, lo troceo, 4 minutos al micro en una olla tipo lekue, sin agua, al sacarlo le añado curry ( la curcuma con pimienta es anticancer) y un buen chorreon de aceite, a mi me sabe delicioso para lo sencillo que es de preparar


----------



## sada (5 May 2016)

tengo una amiga haciendo Dukan, ha bajado casi 9 kilos en un mes. 
cierto es que le sobran bastantes...digamos que sería como la penúltima de la tabla que puso ALCOY.

hoy: café con leche s/a y un trozo de queso curado
media mañana café con leche y queso y tortilla 2 tapas
pollo asado y pimientos verdes asados
cena: seguramente ensalada d lechiga con atún olivas palitos nueces y todo lo que pille

---------- Post added 05-may-2016 at 15:42 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> ¿El porcentaje ideal para qué y para quien? Para una atleta sobre el 15%, para una anoréxica sobre el 0.000000000%, para las modelos sobre el 12%, hay tantos "porcentajes ideales"...
> 
> Tú estás bien, otra cosa es que como muchas tengas comido el tarro por la propaganda publicitaria de como debe de ser la "mujer ideal" para venderos mil historietas raras como galletitas dietéticas o el último potingue milagroso contra la celulitis.
> 
> ...



bueno se supone que para mi; es decir con una altura y una edad determinada y un estilo de vida...
hombre a ver lo que dices de comer el tarro es casi imposible..llevas toda la razón pero es muy difícil no sucumbir a eso...a la imagen de mujer ideal que ya casi te la exige la sociedad..la suciedad ::


----------



## ALCOY (5 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> pues mi báscula moderna :: dice que tengo un 30% ..y si se corresponde bastante. Una cosa...cual es el porcentaje ideal? porque he consultad varias webs y no he encontrado dos iguales..cada una dice 1 cifra











En estas tablas, lo que pasa con la chica que marca el 30% es que es pera..
si fuese una chica manzana no se vería tan delgada sino que con el 30% se parecería más a la chica del 35%

En término de "ideal" traducido no por salud sino por estética...
Para mi gusto con un 24% una chica ya comienza a estar muy bien...
Tengamos en cuenta que en el caso de las peras y los tipos guitarra que cargan algo más las caderas incluso con un % graso más elevado lo aparentan menos...









ahí por ejemplo en esa foto del bikini, la Kim Kardashian seguro que anda por el 28- 30% y así y todo está para comérsela...
ese 28-30% en una mujer manzana destacaría más la tripilla...

Kim Kardashian's Body Fat And Measurements


tengamos en cuenta que el ´hándicap" hombre-mujer en cuanto a índice de grasa es de 7 puntos...
Por ejemplo un índice de grasa corporal de 15% en hombres sería el equivalente al 22% de grasa en mujer...

Hablando estrictamente en términos estéticos a partir de un 24% estaría muy bien la cosa para una mujer...
independientemente de eso y hasta teniendo un índice graso más alto hay otra regla estética que es independiente del peso y del índice graso que es la relación de dividir cintura entre cadera y que esté cercano al 0,7
Podemos estar pasaditas pero si hay una relación 0,7 cintura/cadera jugamos con ventaja...


Cuando bajas del 20% siendo dama,la gran mayoria de las mujeres sufren amenorrea. Hay una relacion directa entre la concentracion de estrogenos(hormona sexual femenina)y el porcentaje graso. cuerpo femenino interpreta,cuando la grasa esta baja,que no debe "preñarse" por falta de reservas,que son el "seguro" de un embarazo completo.
También es complicado mantener las tetas con % de grasa menores de 20%


Pero bueno, a fin de cuentas, zapatitos tiene razón...
Al final lo que sirve mucho más que la estética es la seguridad en uno mismo, el magnetismo, la inteligencia emocional y otras cosas...
Así que cuanto menos pajas mentales nos hagamos con el físico mucho mejor...
Lo más críticos con nosotros somos nosotros mismos...
Y eso puede conducir a una insatisfacción permanente por delgados que estuviésemos o por bien que estuviésemos solo acabaríamos viéndonos defectos.


----------



## sada (5 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> En estas tablas, lo que pasa con la chica que marca el 30% es que es pera..
> si fuese una chica manzana no se vería tan delgada sino que con el 30% se parecería más a la chica del 35%
> 
> En término de "ideal" traducido no por salud sino por estética...
> ...



si hago la cuenta que dices 0,712..estoy de 10 jajja..una perita en dulce :: 
bromas aparte gracias por lo que controláis del tema. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## malibux (5 May 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo creo que a la peña no le gusta la verdura porque del modo que la intentan comer no le gusta a casi nadie.
> 
> Hierve unas judías verdes congeladas, échales un poco de aceite suave Hacendado por encima y éso es una mierda. Haz unas judías verdes frescas al vapor 5 minutos, saltéalas en aceite virgen con una guindilla y unos ajos muy picados y son un manjar.
> 
> ...



Yo suelo hacerla hervida...

Cómo es eso de hacerlo al vapor? La metes al microondas con un poco de agua o cómo? 

El salmón o merluza al vapor en esos botes de goma (no recuerdo la marca) que se hace en el microondas, con un poco de cebolla y aceite, también están de vicio.


----------



## zapatitos (5 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> *bueno se supone que para mi; es decir con una altura y una edad determinada y un estilo de vida...
> hombre a ver lo que dices de comer el tarro es casi imposible..llevas toda la razón pero es muy difícil no sucumbir a eso...a la imagen de mujer ideal que ya casi te la exige la sociedad..la suciedad* ::



Con alrededor del 30% de grasa no me hace falta verte para saber que tienes que estar bien y saludable, salvo que hayas hecho locuras de esas muy típicas de dietas raras y/o temporadas pasando hambre que te hayan estropeado el físico. Es que estás todo el rato con lo de que no bajas de peso y te tienes que dar cuenta de que como vas a bajar si estás en el punto de cualquier persona normal que come correctamente y hace poco ejercicio que por lo que te leo es lo que buscas.

Ya si buscas tener más tipito aerobic-fitness-deportivo salvo que seas un afortunado geneticamente hablando que la inmensa mayoría no lo somos pues ya tienes que meter ejercicio más intenso. Lo que no puedes pretender es tener el tipazo de Maria Sharapova por poner un ejemplo solo saliendo a pasear al perro, eso es ilógico.

Tú es que eres de las pesimistas que se ven siempre peor de lo que están, hay que intentar ser un poco objetivos sobre todo con uno mismo. Aunque bueno bastante peor son las que van de Julia Roberts por la vida y en realidad están hechas una verdadera braga, esas son insoportables.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (5 May 2016)

Estudios que no encontraban daño con grasa saturada no se publicaron. Los investigadores tenían miedo a que les hundieran.


http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/...ered-challenges-advice-on-saturated-fat/?_r=0


----------



## zapatitos (5 May 2016)

malibux dijo:


> *Yo suelo hacerla hervida...
> 
> Cómo es eso de hacerlo al vapor? La metes al microondas con un poco de agua o cómo?
> 
> El salmón o merluza al vapor en esos botes de goma (no recuerdo la marca) que se hace en el microondas, con un poco de cebolla y aceite, también están de vicio.*



Hay utensilios y ollas para ello pero yo lo hago de modo artesanal.

Pones una olla con agua en el fuego y encima un colador de la medida de la olla con cuidado de que no toque el agua, cuando comience a hervir pones las verduras en el colador y tapas la olla, el vapor del agua irá cocinando las verduras. Si las quieres al dente tendrás que vigilarlo un poco para no pasarte de tiempo. Si tienes que añadir agua (cuidando siempre de no tocar el colador) hazlo que esté hirviendo para que no se corte la cocción.

Saludos.


----------



## Varelse (5 May 2016)

Hervir entre tres y diez minutos y saltear al mismo tiempo que se hace la proteína que vaya a comer acompañando a la carne es una opción que a mí me funciona bien. No será como al vapor, pero yo me como la verdura que sea. Todas. Sin excepción.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> si hago la cuenta que dices 0,712..estoy de 10 jajja..una perita en dulce ::
> bromas aparte gracias por lo que controláis del tema. :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Si al final el problema esque quieres estar con un peso corporal que no es exactamente lo saludable, solo te queda buscar alguna de esas dietas de pasar hambre. De nuevo pensemos si lo que queremos es salud o estar como una modelo de pasarela. Esas delgadeces son todo menos saludables y comiendo correctamente no lo vas a conseguir.

Aqui hay que elegir entre un cuerpo saludable y equilibrado o desnutricion, las dos cosas no pueden ser.

---------- Post added 05-may-2016 at 23:32 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Hay utensilios y ollas para ello pero yo lo hago de modo artesanal.
> 
> Pones una olla con agua en el fuego y encima un colador de la medida de la olla con cuidado de que no toque el agua, cuando comience a hervir pones las verduras en el colador y tapas la olla, el vapor del agua irá cocinando las verduras. Si las quieres al dente tendrás que vigilarlo un poco para no pasarte de tiempo. Si tienes que añadir agua (cuidando siempre de no tocar el colador) hazlo que esté hirviendo para que no se corte la cocción.
> 
> Saludos.



Zapatitos no seas antiguo::

Hay ollas de acero inox muy baratas. YO tengo una parecida a esta mas sencillita.






Las vaporeras ademas de saludables, tienen la ventaja de que son rapidas. Hierven enseguida ya que pones poca agua, y el vapor cocina muy rapido porque se mete por dentro del alimento. Ademas sale todo con mucho mas sabor.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 May 2016)

Yo tengo un artilugio que compré en el Lidl cuando Franco era corneta y que se acopla al culo de la olla. Se pone un dedo de agua, un poquito de sal en el agua y la verdura sobre el artefacto. Pones el fuego a tope y tapas la olla. 







LA rejilla lleva una cadenita, tiras para arriba de la cadenita y sale con la verdura sin que se caiga.


----------



## angek (6 May 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo tengo un artilugio que compré en el Lidl cuando Franco era corneta y que se acopla al culo de la olla. Se pone un dedo de agua, un poquito de sal en el agua y la verdura sobre el artefacto. Pones el fuego a tope y tapas la olla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compré una igual y mi señora esposa la "ocultó" colocando la fruta encima.

La tía notas. 

Para el vapor recomiendo una arrocera con vaporera eléctrica. 







Me dejo apañao el plato para mí y para la horda en un pis pas.


----------



## sada (6 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Con alrededor del 30% de grasa no me hace falta verte para saber que tienes que estar bien y saludable, salvo que hayas hecho locuras de esas muy típicas de dietas raras y/o temporadas pasando hambre que te hayan estropeado el físico. Es que estás todo el rato con lo de que no bajas de peso y te tienes que dar cuenta de que como vas a bajar si estás en el punto de cualquier persona normal que come correctamente y hace poco ejercicio que por lo que te leo es lo que buscas.
> 
> Ya si buscas tener más tipito aerobic-fitness-deportivo salvo que seas un afortunado geneticamente hablando que la inmensa mayoría no lo somos pues ya tienes que meter ejercicio más intenso. Lo que no puedes pretender es tener el tipazo de Maria Sharapova por poner un ejemplo solo saliendo a pasear al perro, eso es ilógico.
> 
> ...



Gracias... seguramente tenéis toda la razón. esta mañana me dijeron que estaba más delgada osea que aunque peso igual la ropa me queda mejor. 
por lo que bueno no me preocupa demasiado. 

ayer: café con leche (que se ponía mala e la nevera) s/a y un trozo de queso curado
media mañana café con leche y queso y tortilla 2 tapas
pollo asado con pimientos verdes asados
cena: al final me cené dos huevos fritos con pakete de gulas y un chorizo. de postre trozo de queso curado y pistachos.
ahí es nada.


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> Gracias... seguramente tenéis toda la razón. esta mañana me dijeron que estaba más delgada osea que aunque peso igual la ropa me queda mejor.
> por lo que bueno no me preocupa demasiado.
> 
> ayer: café con leche (que se ponía mala e la nevera) s/a y un trozo de queso curado
> ...



Menos mal que no estan procesadas, aquí es donde debemos estar atentos ... y otras marcas incluso tienen azucar....
te pongo los ingredientes
ngredientes y alérgenos

Proteína de pescado, agua, aceite de girasol, harina de trigo, cefalópodo (molusco), sal, proteína de soja, proteína vegetal, proteínas de leche, albúmina de huevo, aromas, potenciador del sabor (glutamato monosodico), estabilizante (goma xantana), corrector de la acidez (ácido lactico), tinta de cefalópodo (molusco) Puede contener trazas de crustáceos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> Gracias... seguramente tenéis toda la razón. esta mañana me dijeron que estaba más delgada osea que aunque peso igual la ropa me queda mejor.
> por lo que bueno no me preocupa demasiado.
> 
> ayer: café con leche (que se ponía mala e la nevera) s/a y un trozo de queso curado
> ...



:: Pero vaya cena....mucha grasa (un chorizo, queso curado) para irte luego a dormir....no sé, no entiendo nada :: ¿Con dos huevos fritos no tienes?? LLegas con mucha hambre. ¿no meriendas nada?? Aunque sea unas almendras, un yogur, algo de fruta...ienso:


----------



## sada (6 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :: Pero vaya cena....mucha grasa (un chorizo, queso curado) para irte luego a dormir....no sé, no entiendo nada :: ¿Con dos huevos fritos no tienes?? LLegas con mucha hambre. ¿no meriendas nada?? Aunque sea unas almendras, un yogur, algo de fruta...ienso:



Estoy en la oficina y muchas veces no pedo merendar. ::
pero si al principio alguien me echó bronca por no tomar grasa :rolleye:

---------- Post added 06-may-2016 at 10:56 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Menos mal que no estan procesadas, aquí es donde debemos estar atentos ... y otras marcas incluso tienen azucar....
> te pongo los ingredientes
> ngredientes y alérgenos
> 
> Proteína de pescado, agua, aceite de girasol, harina de trigo, cefalópodo (molusco), sal, proteína de soja, proteína vegetal, proteínas de leche, albúmina de huevo, aromas, potenciador del sabor (glutamato monosodico), estabilizante (goma xantana), corrector de la acidez (ácido lactico), tinta de cefalópodo (molusco) Puede contener trazas de crustáceos.



toda la razón pero se iban a poner malas... oo era tirar o comer y oye la cosa no está para tirar


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> Estoy en la oficina y muchas veces no pedo merendar. ::
> pero si al principio alguien me echó bronca por no tomar grasa :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-may-2016 at 10:56 ----------
> ...



Ya pero para cenar quizá no sea lo mejor....a ver algún experto qué te dice. La grasa es importante sip, pero para la cena yo las evito totalmente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ya pero para cenar quizá no sea lo mejor....a ver algún experto qué te dice. La grasa es importante sip, pero para la cena yo las evito totalmente.



Pues a mí cenar con grasita me sienta fenomal, unas chuletitas de cordero, y entrecot con grasita pinteada entre la carne, aguacate, etc Y duermo como un bebé, y a la mañana siguiente estómago liso y veinte flexiones antes de desayunar...


----------



## Clavisto (6 May 2016)

Lo del paquete de gulas ha de ser un troleo.

Más procesado, la comida de astronautas.

Madre de Dios...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues a mí cenar con grasita me sienta fenomal, unas chuletitas de cordero, y entrecot con grasita pinteada entre la carne, aguacate, etc Y duermo como un bebé, y a la mañana siguiente estómago liso y veinte flexiones antes de desayunar...



ienso:ienso: Claro dependerá, pero aún así para tema de querer adelgazar no será muy recomendable..¿¿o no es tan importante?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ienso:ienso: Claro dependerá, pero aún así para tema de querer adelgazar no será muy recomendable..¿¿o no es tan importante?



la grasa es buena, a ver si nos enteramos...

---------- Post added 06-may-2016 at 13:32 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Estudios que no encontraban daño con grasa saturada no se publicaron. Los investigadores tenían miedo a que les hundieran.
> 
> 
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/...ered-challenges-advice-on-saturated-fat/?_r=0



Traducción cutre-google del artículo:

A cuatro décadas de estudio - recientemente descubierto en un sótano polvoriento - ha planteado nuevas preguntas sobre el asesoramiento dietético de larga data y los peligros de las grasas saturadas en la dieta estadounidense.

La investigación, conocido como el Experimento coronaria Minnesota, fue un importante ensayo clínico controlado llevado a cabo desde 1968 hasta 1973, que estudió las dietas de más de 9.000 personas en los hospitales mentales del estado y un hogar de ancianos.

Durante el estudio, que fue financiado por el Instituto Nacional del Corazón, Pulmón y Sangre y dirigido por el Dr. Ivan Frantz Jr., de la Universidad de Minnesota Medical School, los investigadores fueron capaces de regular estrictamente la dieta de los sujetos de estudio en instituciones. La mitad de los sujetos fueron alimentados con comidas ricas en grasas saturadas de la leche, el queso y la carne de vacuno. El grupo restante comió una dieta en la que se eliminó la mayor parte de la grasa saturada y se sustituye por aceite de maíz, una grasa insaturada que es común en muchos alimentos procesados ​​hoy. El estudio tenía por objeto demostrar que la eliminación de la grasa saturada de la dieta de las personas y su sustitución por grasas poliinsaturadas partir de aceites vegetales les protegería contra enfermedades del corazón y reducir su mortalidad.

Entonces, ¿cuál fue el resultado? A pesar de ser uno de los mayores ensayos clínicos controlados en la dieta de su tipo jamás realizado, los datos nunca fueron analizados en su totalidad.

Hace varios años, Christopher E. Ramsden, un investigador médico en los Institutos Nacionales de Salud, aprendió acerca del estudio vecinos largo. Intrigado, en contacto con la Universidad de Minnesota, con la esperanza de la revisión de los datos no publicados. El Dr. Frantz, que murió en 2009, había sido un destacado científico en la universidad, donde estudió la relación entre las grasas saturadas y las enfermedades del corazón. Uno de sus colegas más cercanos fue Ancel Keys, un científico cuya investigación influyente en la década de 1950 ayudó a establecer las grasas saturadas como el enemigo de la salud pública No. 1, lo que llevó al gobierno federal para recomendar dietas bajas en grasa a toda la nación.

"Mi padre creía definitivamente en la reducción de las grasas saturadas, y me crió de esa manera", dijo el Dr. Robert Frantz, el hijo del investigador principal y cardiólogo de la Clínica Mayo. "Hemos seguido una dieta relativamente baja en grasa como en casa, y los domingos u ocasiones especiales, tendríamos tocino y huevos."

El más joven Dr. Frantz hizo tres viajes a la casa familiar, finalmente, el descubrimiento de la polvorienta caja marcada "Encuesta coronaria Minnesota", en el sótano de su padre. Le dio la vuelta al Dr. Ramsden para su análisis.

Los resultados fueron una sorpresa. Los participantes que consumían una dieta baja en grasas saturadas y enriquecidos con aceite de maíz redujeron su colesterol en un promedio del 14 por ciento, en comparación con un cambio de un 1 por ciento en el grupo control. Pero la dieta baja en grasas saturadas no redujo la mortalidad. De hecho, el estudio encontró que cuanto mayor es la caída en el colesterol, mayor es el riesgo de muerte durante el ensayo.

Los resultados van en contra de las recomendaciones dietéticas convencionales que aconsejan una dieta baja en grasas saturadas para reducir el riesgo cardíaco. Las actuales guías dietéticas para los estadounidenses llaman para reemplazar la grasa saturada, lo que tiende a elevar el colesterol, con aceites vegetales y otras grasas poliinsaturadas, que reducen el colesterol.

Aunque no está claro por qué los datos de los ensayos anteriormente no habían sido analizados completamente, una posibilidad es que el Dr. Frantz y sus colegas enfrentaron la resistencia de revistas médicas en un momento en tela de juicio la relación entre grasas saturadas y la enfermedad fue muy impopular.

"Podría ser que trataron de publicar todos sus resultados, pero tuvo dificultades para conseguir su publicación", dijo Daisy Zamora, uno de los autores del nuevo estudio y científico investigador en la Universidad de Carolina del Norte en Chapel Hill.

El más joven Dr. Frantz dijo que su padre fue probablemente sorprendido por lo que parecía ser ningún beneficio en la sustitución de grasas saturadas por aceites vegetales.

"Cuando resultó que no redujo el riesgo, que era bastante desconcertante," dijo. "Y ya que era eficaz en la reducción del colesterol, que era raro."

El nuevo análisis, publicado el martes en la revista British Medical Journal, provocó una fuerte respuesta de los principales expertos en nutrición, que se dice que el estudio era defectuoso. Walter Willett, presidente del departamento de nutrición de la Universidad de Harvard T. H. Chan Escuela de Salud Pública, calificó la investigación como "irrelevante a las recomendaciones dietéticas actuales" que hacen hincapié en la sustitución de grasas saturadas por grasas poliinsaturadas.

Frank Hu, un experto en nutrición que sirvió en el comité de normas dietéticas del gobierno de 2015, dijo que el juicio de Minnesota no fue lo suficientemente largo para mostrar los beneficios cardiovasculares del consumo de aceite vegetal debido a que los pacientes en promedio fueron seguidos durante unos 15 meses. Se refirió a un importante 2010 metaanálisis encontró que las personas que tenían menos ataques al corazón cuando aumentaron su consumo de aceites vegetales y otras grasas poliinsaturadas durante al menos cuatro años.

"No creo conclusiones firmes de los autores se apoyan en los datos", dijo.

Para investigar si los nuevos hallazgos fueron una casualidad, el Dr. Zamora y sus colegas analizaron cuatro ensayos similares, rigurosos que probaron los efectos de la sustitución de grasas saturadas por aceites vegetales ricos en ácido linoleico. Ellos, también, no mostraron ninguna reducción en la mortalidad por enfermedades del corazón.

"Uno esperaría que cuanto más se redujo el colesterol, mejor será el resultado", dijo el Dr. Ramsden. "Pero en este caso se encontró que la asociación opuesta. El mayor grado de reducir el colesterol se asoció con una más alta, en lugar de un menor, el riesgo de muerte ".

Una explicación para el hallazgo sorpresa puede ser ácidos grasos omega-6, que se encuentran en niveles altos en los aceites de maíz, soja, algodón y girasol. Mientras que los principales expertos en nutrición señalan amplia evidencia de que cocinar con estos aceites vegetales en lugar de mantequilla mejora el colesterol y previene las enfermedades del corazón, otros argumentan que los altos niveles de ácidos grasos omega-6 pueden promover al mismo tiempo la inflamación. Esta inflamación podría superar los beneficios de la reducción del colesterol, dicen.

En 2013, el Dr. Ramsden y sus colegas publicaron un artículo polémico sobre un gran ensayo clínico que se habían llevado a cabo en Australia en la década de 1960, pero nunca había sido completamente analizada. El estudio encontró que los hombres que sustituyen las grasas saturadas por grasas poliinsaturadas omega-6-ricos redujeron su colesterol. Pero también eran más propensos a morir de un ataque al corazón que un grupo de control de los hombres que comían más grasas saturadas.

Ron Krauss, el ex presidente del comité de las directrices de la dieta de la American Heart Association, dijo que la nueva investigación fue intrigante. Sin embargo, dijo que había un vasto cuerpo de investigación al servicio de las grasas poliinsaturadas para la salud del corazón, y que la relación entre el reductor del colesterol y la mortalidad podría ser engañoso.

Las personas que tienen niveles altos de colesterol LDL, el llamado mal tipo, suelen experimentar mayores descensos en el colesterol en respuesta a cambios en la dieta que las personas con LDL inferior. Tal vez las personas en el nuevo estudio que tenían el mayor descenso en el colesterol también tenían tasas de mortalidad más altas debido a que tenían una enfermedad más subyacente.

"Es posible que la mayor respuesta de colesterol estaba en personas que tenían más riesgo vascular en relación con sus niveles de colesterol más altos", dijo.

El Dr. Ramsden hizo hincapié en que las conclusiones del equipo deben interpretarse con precaución. La investigación no demuestra que las grasas saturadas son beneficiosos, dijo: "Pero, quizá no es tan malo como la gente pensaba."

La investigación pone de manifiesto que la ciencia detrás de grasa en la dieta puede ser más compleja de lo que sugieren las recomendaciones nutricionales. El cuerpo necesita grasas omega-6 como el ácido linoleico en pequeñas cantidades. Pero investigaciones recientes sugieren que el ácido linoleico en exceso puede jugar un papel en una variedad de trastornos que incluyen enfermedades del hígado y el dolor crónico.

Hace un siglo, era común para los estadounidenses a aproximadamente 2 por ciento de sus calorías diarias de ácido linoleico. Hoy en día, los estadounidenses consumen un promedio de más del triple de esa cantidad, la mayor parte de los alimentos procesados ​​como carnes frías, aderezos para ensaladas, postres, pizza, patatas fritas y aperitivos envasados ​​como las papas fritas. Más fuentes naturales de grasas como el aceite de oliva, mantequilla y yemas de huevo contienen ácido linoleico también, pero en menor cantidad.

El consumo de alimentos enteros, sin procesar y plantas puede ser una forma de obtener todo el ácido linoleico que su cuerpo necesita, dijo el Dr. Ramsden.


----------



## Teselia (6 May 2016)

También he leído «palitos» por ahí en una de las comidas de Sada. Será surimi de ese, no? Que yo sepa también es bastante malo.

Sobre cenar grasa, ídem. Anoche me comí un buen trozo de chorizo y berenjenas al horno con jamón serrano por encima. Y en la gloria me acuesto y en la gloria me levanto jaja.


----------



## Varelse (6 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :: Pero vaya cena....mucha grasa (un chorizo, queso curado) para irte luego a dormir....no sé, no entiendo nada :: ¿Con dos huevos fritos no tienes?? LLegas con mucha hambre. ¿no meriendas nada?? Aunque sea unas almendras, un yogur, algo de fruta...ienso:



Jo, pues yo ayer me hice un revuelto con: aceite de coco, 3 huevos, jamón serrano y luego le puse medio aguacate de acompañante y he dormido como una bendita. De esa cena el problema son las gulas de mentira. (Y lo que lleve el chorizo si no es de una fuente absolutamente fiable, si no, estupendo.)


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ya pero para cenar quizá no sea lo mejor....a ver algún experto qué te dice. La grasa es importante sip, pero para la cena yo las evito totalmente.



De verdad esque os daba con la paleta de madera de darle vueltas a las morcillas.::

Me pasa lo mismo con las mujeres de mi familia. Teneis muchisima dificultad para desprogramaros.

Mi mujer lleva 15 dias reenganchandose. Ya lo hizo hace un tiempo perdio los kilos que le sobraban, pero volvio a los habitos de tostadita, rosquilletas y demas y los volvio a recuperar.

Pues en estos 15 dias ha pecado mil veces. Bueno no le digo nada, pero ya lleva como 5 dias con mas orden y quejandose de que por la mañana esta floja, y ahi si le dije. Pedazo de gili!!! Vale no has probado el pan en varios dias tu metabolismo aun no se ha acostumbrado...pero deja de cenar cuatro mierdas y empieza a hacer cenas contundentes.

Aqui se hacen dos comidas mas fuertes. Sea comida o cena da igual. HAY QUE PONERSE FINO A GRASA.

Los desayunos (yo al menos) son ligeros solo mi cacao. Si no cenas bien al dia siguiente te falta combustible y tienes el riesgo de pecar de nuevo, y te da flojera.

Repetid conmigo la grasa no engorda y es la energia que necesita vuestro cuerpo para funcionar. Al dejar los hidratos rapidos HAY QUE TOMAR GRASA EN TODAS LAS COMIDAS.

Asique dejad esas antiguas ideas de una vez.

---------- Post added 06-may-2016 at 19:15 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues a mí cenar con grasita me sienta fenomal, unas chuletitas de cordero, y entrecot con grasita pinteada entre la carne, aguacate, etc Y duermo como un bebé, y a la mañana siguiente estómago liso y veinte flexiones antes de desayunar...



Esa es la idea...:Aplauso:

---------- Post added 06-may-2016 at 19:17 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ienso:ienso: Claro dependerá, pero aún así para tema de querer adelgazar no será muy recomendable..¿¿o no es tan importante?



Lo dicho despues de 300 pag...pa matate.

---------- Post added 06-may-2016 at 19:21 ----------




Varelse dijo:


> Jo, pues yo ayer me hice un revuelto con: aceite de coco, 3 huevos, jamón serrano y luego le puse medio aguacate de acompañante y he dormido como una bendita. De esa cena el problema son las gulas de mentira. (Y lo que lleve el chorizo si no es de una fuente absolutamente fiable, si no, estupendo.)



Pues mas menos yo, una montaña de col rizada rehogada bañada en aove, un huevo a la plancha, dos morcillas y dos salchichas (de pueblo sin mierdas). Luego una pera y unos anacardos.


----------



## Rauxa (6 May 2016)

Más de 8.000 estudios demuestran un fuerte vínculo entre consumo de azúcares y enfermedades crónicas:
Scientific team sounds the alarm on sugar as a source of disease


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Más de 8.000 estudios demuestran un fuerte vínculo entre consumo de azúcares y enfermedades crónicas:
> Scientific team sounds the alarm on sugar as a source of disease



Traduzco otra vez de google paraa vagos como yo:

Se azúcar nos hace enfermo? Un equipo de científicos de la Universidad de California en San Francisco cree que sí, y que están haciendo algo al respecto. Se puso en marcha una iniciativa para reunir información sobre el alimento y la bebida y el azúcar añadido a la población mediante la revisión de más de 8.000 artículos científicos que muestran un fuerte vínculo entre el consumo de azúcar y las enfermedades crónicas.

La creencia común hasta ahora era que el azúcar solo nos hace la grasa, pero ha quedado claro a través de la investigación que se está haciendo enfermo. Por ejemplo, está el aumento de las enfermedades del hígado graso, la aparición de la diabetes tipo 2 como una epidemia en los niños y el aumento dramático en los trastornos metabólicos.

Laura Schmidt, profesor de UCSF en la Escuela de Medicina y el investigador principal del proyecto, SugarScience, dijo que la idea es hacer que los resultados comprensibles y claros para todos. Los resultados estarán disponibles a todos en un sitio web (SugarScience.org) y las plataformas de medios sociales como Facebook y Twitter.

Los azúcares agregados, Schmidt dijo, son azúcares que no se producen naturalmente en los alimentos. Se encuentran en el 74 por ciento de todos los alimentos envasados, tienen 61 nombres y, a menudo son difíciles de descifrar en las etiquetas de los alimentos. Aunque la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos EE.UU. requiere que las compañías de alimentos que incluyan ingredientes en los envases, los valores diarios recomendados de azúcares naturales y añadidos no se pueden encontrar.

La FDA está considerando una propuesta para obligar a los fabricantes de alimentos que incluyan información sobre los azúcares de la misma manera que lo hacen de grasas, colesterol, sodio, carbohidratos y proteínas. Pero debido a que el azúcar añadido tanto se vuelca en tantos productos, un desayuno americano medio de cereal es probable que exceda un límite diario razonable.

"SugarScience muestra que una caloría no es una caloría, sino más bien que la fuente de una caloría determina cómo se metaboliza," dijo endocrinólogo pediátrico Robert Lustig, un miembro del equipo de SugarScience y el autor de "Fat Chance: batir las probabilidades contra el azúcar, Alimentos procesados, obesidad y enfermedades ". Lustig dice que más de la mitad de la población de EE.UU. está enfermo con síndrome metabólico, un grupo de factores de riesgo de enfermedades crónicas como las enfermedades del corazón, diabetes y enfermedad del hígado que están directamente relacionados con el consumo excesivo de azúcares añadidos en la dieta occidental.

Las cifras de los Centros para el Control y Prevención de Enfermedades muestran la categoría de ataque cardíaco / derrame cerebral como la causa principal de muerte en los Estados Unidos. Cada día, 2.200 personas mueren de enfermedades cardiovasculares. Eso es alrededor de 800.000 al año, o uno de cada tres muertes.

Las últimas estadísticas de la Asociación Americana de Diabetes muestran que 29,1 millones de estadounidenses, o un 9,3 por ciento, tienen diabetes. De ese número, 21 millones han sido diagnosticados y 8,1 millones no tienen, y los números seguirán creciendo, según la asociación.

No se detiene allí. La American Liver Foundation dice que al menos 30 millones de estadounidenses, o 1 de cada 10, tiene una de 100 tipos de enfermedad hepática.

Los médicos creen ampliamente que la obesidad es la causa de la enfermedad metabólica. A pesar de que es un marcador para estas enfermedades, dijo Lustig, no es la causa. "El exceso de azúcar causa la enfermedad metabólica crónica en grasa y las personas delgadas", dijo, "y en lugar de centrarse en la obesidad como problema, que debería concentrarse en nuestro suministro de alimentos procesados."

El estadounidense promedio consume 19,5 cucharaditas (78 gramos) de azúcar al día, considerablemente más que la cantidad recomendada por la Asociación Americana del Corazón. La asociación establece estos límites: 6 cucharadas (24 gramos) para las mujeres, 9 cucharaditas (36 gramos) para los hombres, y 3-6 cucharaditas (12-24 gramos) para los niños, dependiendo de la edad. Sólo una soda de 12 onzas contiene 8 a 9 cucharaditas (32-36 gramos) de azúcar.

azúcar líquido en los refrescos, bebidas energéticas y bebidas deportivas es la principal fuente de azúcar añadida en la dieta estadounidense. Eso representa el 36 por ciento de todos los azúcares añadidos se consumen, según el Departamento de Salud y Servicios Humanos. Y debido a que el líquido no incluye fibra, el cuerpo procesa rápidamente. Eso hace más azúcar que se enviará al páncreas y el hígado que cualquiera puede procesar de forma adecuada, y la consiguiente acumulación de azúcar conduce a la enfermedad cardíaca, diabetes y enfermedades del hígado.

El consumo excesivo de azúcar hace que el nivel de azúcar de la glucosa en el torrente sanguíneo para aumentar. Eso, a su vez, hace que el páncreas para liberar altos niveles de insulina que hacen que el cuerpo almacene más calorías en forma de grasa.

El exceso de insulina también afecta a la hormona leptina, un supresor natural del apetito que le indica al cerebro que deje de comer cuando esté lleno. Sin embargo, el desequilibrio de los niveles de insulina causada por la ingesta de un exceso de azúcar causa resistencia de lípidos, y el cerebro ya no recibe esa señal.

Otro miembro del equipo SugarScience, Dean Schillinger, es profesor de medicina en la UCSF y una práctica de médico de atención primaria en el Hospital General de San Francisco. Se cree que el consumo excesivo de azúcares añadidos es un problema social, no es un problema de elección individual y la libertad.

"Las personas se están convirtiendo en leer y escribir acerca de los efectos tóxicos de azúcar", dijo Schillinger, "y tienen una mayor comprensión de la idea de que las dosis altas son malos para la salud." Él ve evidencia de que los que están en un soporte socioeconómico más alto están tomando medidas para limitar el consumo de azúcar en comparación con las personas más pobres, menos instruidos.

La comida sana es caro y menos fácilmente accesibles en los barrios pobres, y porque el maíz es tan abundante y barata, que se agrega a muchos productos alimenticios. "Dumping jarabe de maíz de alta fructosa en alimentos baratos, refrescos, bebidas deportivas y bebidas energéticas es tóxico para el cuerpo, causando enfermedades metabólicas epidémicas y una grave crisis de salud", dijo Schillinger.

Para subrayar el alcance del problema, señaló que durante las guerras de Irak y Afganistán, 1.500 soldados estadounidenses perdieron un miembro en combate. En ese mismo período, 1,5 millones de personas en los EE.UU. perdieron extremidades a amputaciones de diabetes tipo 2, una enfermedad prevenible. "Aún tenemos que movilizar para una guerra de la salud pública", dijo, "pero ha llegado el momento de hacerlo."

Semejante guerra tendría que asumir las causas profundas del problema. Como nación, agregó Schillinger, tendríamos que mirar en nuestra alimentación, precio de los alimentos, la disponibilidad de alimentos saludables, y la comercialización están llevando a cabo por las industrias de alimentos y bebidas para enganchar al público sobre las opciones no saludables con azúcar agregada.

Frank Hu, profesor de nutrición y epidemiología en la Escuela de Salud Pública de Harvard, no es un investigador SugarScience, pero estuvo de acuerdo en que la cantidad de azúcar consumida por el público estadounidense es demasiado alto. SugarScience, dijo, es ser útiles por lo que la información sobre el azúcar añadido a la atención pública.

"Se trata sólo de imposible", dijo Hu, "saber de etiquetas de los alimentos lo tipos y cantidades de azúcares se encuentran en un producto." Es por eso que él piensa que la FDA debería exigir a las empresas de alimentos que incluyan esas cantidades en todas las etiquetas de los alimentos que la gente sepa lo que están comiendo, en lo que supone que están comiendo, y qué cantidades son seguros.

Etiquetas de los alimentos son importantes, Schillinger, dijo, y necesitan ser revisados, pero el cambio más importante que se necesita es hacer la elección más saludable la opción más fácil.


----------



## Rauxa (6 May 2016)

En suecia se ha aumentado el consumo de grasa (mantequilla) y ha bajado la obesidad:

Obesity is "Exploding" in Europe, Except in This Country - Diet Doctor


Los suecos están ahora con una pirámide como esta. Vamos igualita a la pirámide mediterranea...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> En suecia se ha aumentado el consumo de grasa (mantequilla) y ha bajado la obesidad:
> 
> Obesity is "Exploding" in Europe, Except in This Country - Diet Doctor



Y versión google:







Ayer vi algunos titulares atemorizantes acerca de la obesidad está a punto de "explotar" en Europa.

BT: Europa se encamina hacia una explosión sin precedentes de la obesidad en 2030
Newsweek: Europa frente a la creciente crisis de obesidad: OMS

Los titulares se basan en un nuevo informe de la OMS sobre la propagación de la obesidad en Europa. Suecia - mi país - se encuentra entre los más magros de los países europeos hoy en día, con el 14 por ciento de la población clasificada como "obeso". Sin embargo, el informe prevé un importante aumento de la obesidad en las próximas dos décadas, al 26 por ciento.

El gran problema es que el informe se basa aparentemente en la situación en 2010 (hace cinco años !!) para el pronóstico. Tal vez esto se debe a que es difícil encontrar estadísticas más recientes fiables para todos los países europeos.

Sin embargo, algo que parece haber ocurrido en Suecia en los últimos cinco años. Mire los números en el gráfico anterior, la línea azul es a partir de estadísticas oficiales suecas, la línea roja es la proyección de la OMS a partir de los números de 2010.

Algo que parece haber sucedido. Como si por pura casualidad la epidemia de obesidad se quitó en Suecia a finales de los años 80, con el temor de grasa. Nuestra etiquetado nacional bajo contenido de grasa fue adoptado en 1989 y parece marcar el comienzo de la epidemia de obesidad.

En los últimos años, ya que las ventas de mantequilla han roto los registros y LCHF ha sido, con mucho, el método de pérdida de peso más popular que los suecos han recurrido a - desde entonces la epidemia de obesidad se ha ralentizado. Durante los últimos dos años los números son en realidad va hacia abajo.

No podemos decir nada seguro acerca de la causa de estas figuras. Pero está claro que el pronóstico de la OMS ya se ha quedado obsoleto cuando se trata de la evolución de Suecia. Algo ha sucedido en los últimos cinco años.

Será interesante ver lo que depara el futuro. Suecia va a ser el primer país para revertir la epidemia de obesidad? Si es así, ¿quién seguir?


----------



## Teselia (6 May 2016)

Alguien tiene o ha leído el libro de Claire Yates, Salud óptima con la paleo dieta? Lo vi en Carrefour y me gustó lo que vi en un vistazo (aunque me pareció un poco caro).

Si no es buen libro, cuáles recomendais? Gracias.


----------



## bambum (6 May 2016)

Buscando lo del LCHF he encontrado un mini-manual de origen sueco (esta en español). Sin desperdicio.

http://www.dietdoctor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/LCHF-para-principiantes1.pdf


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 May 2016)

Karlos muchas gracias, pero es que me cuesta un horror cambiar el chip tras tantos años de adoctrinamiento....:: :: yo de todas formas las grasas las restrinjo para la cena por un problema de esófago que tengo. Bueno tengo cuidado con ellas a cualquier hora pero por la noche más. Mantequilla y aceite de oliva es lo que más tomo en lo que a grasas sr refiere.

---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 09:43 ----------




bambum dijo:


> Buscando lo del LCHF he encontrado un mini-manual de origen sueco (esta en español). Sin desperdicio.
> 
> http://www.dietdoctor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/LCHF-para-principiantes1.pdf



Buenįsimo.


----------



## lewis (7 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Karlos muchas gracias, pero es que me cuesta un horror cambiar el chip tras tantos años de adoctrinamiento....:: :: yo de todas formas las grasas las restrinjo para la cena por un *problema de esófago *que tengo. Bueno tengo cuidado con ellas a cualquier hora pero por la noche más. Mantequilla y aceite de oliva es lo que más tomo en lo que a grasas sr refiere.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 09:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Si te refieres a reflujo gástrico no hay nada mejor que cama reclinable, es carita pero desde que la tengo he dicho adiós al reflujo sobre todo si me echo en 1 o 2 horas después de comer.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 May 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Si te refieres a reflujo gástrico no hay nada mejor que cama reclinable, es carita pero desde que la tengo he dicho adiós al reflujo sobre todo si me echo en 1 o 2 horas después de comer.



Sí, tengo hernia de hiato....pero increíblemente se me alivian mucho los síntomas cuando me tumbo....ningún médico se lo explica :: debe ser por la posición de la hernia o algo así.... De todas formas desde que como menos cantidad y he cambiado mi dieta, estoy mucho mejor.


----------



## Alcazar (7 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo con las mujeres de mi familia. Teneis muchisima dificultad para desprogramaros.



Por eso el sistema mima y favorece a las mujeres, porque una vez se programan, es casi imposible desprogramarlas.

Yo tengo el mismo problema con mi madre y mi novia. Puedes explicárselo una y mil veces, que por mucho que les digas que las grasas son beneficiosas, apartaran los chicharrones y acabaran cenando una triste lata de piña que es azúcar puro.

Nada de lo que se les enseñe se les borra de la cabeza: que si cinco comidas al día, que si dos litros de agua, que si el te verde, que si la piña, que si la grasa animal eh muh mala...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (7 May 2016)

Las mujeres, generalmente, se informan en revistas "femeninas" y los anuncios en televisión y no miran otra cosa. Su fuente de información se reduce a dietas y productos milagros, fitness no pesas, las grasas son caca, y poca cosa más. ::

Además tienen todo el tema de las hormonas en contra. Los estrógenos tienen tendencia a captar más grasa para prepararse a concebir churumbeles.

Entre que tienen el sistema metabólico en contra y que no hacen lo correcto para perder peso, pierden unos 2-3 kilos, normalmente de retención de líquidos, y después pillan 5 más. Así entran en bucle hasta el infinito. Su metabolismo se lo acaban jodiendo porqué se les relantiza y acaban pillando kilos por pocas mierdas que coman...


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Sí, tengo hernia de hiato....pero increíblemente se me alivian mucho los síntomas cuando me tumbo....ningún médico se lo explica :: debe ser por la posición de la hernia o algo así.... De todas formas desde que como menos cantidad y he cambiado mi dieta, estoy mucho mejor.



Pues precisamente, al contrario de lo que se piensa, con esta dieta alta en grasa son digestiones ligeras. Echale pan y pegate un atracon y veras la acidez. Lo tengo comprobado con las cenas navideñas. Si pasas de dulces y pan, te puedes comer el cordero entero dos veces. Como acabes y te tomes una hojaldrada o algun dulce el estomago implosiona.


----------



## sada (7 May 2016)

Pues yo adoro la grasa; el tocino el chorizo la mahonesa casera huevos fritos churrasco; todo eso me pirra. Me costó dejar el pan de centeno eso ya lo he conseguido y la leche del desayuno y también lo conseguí así que voy por el buen camino. Es verdad que me tome un paquetito de gulas pero es que iban a caducar y no quería tirarlas porqué oye me parece que tirar comida ya es demasiado.

---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 13:26 ----------

Hoy acabo de comer un chorizo frito una ensalada de lechuga con aceite vinagre y mostaza de dijon; setas a la plancha con unas lascas de tocino. Los chorizos y el tocino es todo casero de ese que se hace en la aldea.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues precisamente, al contrario de lo que se piensa, con esta dieta alta en grasa son digestiones ligeras. Echale pan y pegate un atracon y veras la acidez. Lo tengo comprobado con las cenas navideñas. Si pasas de dulces y pan, te puedes comer el cordero entero dos veces. Como acabes y te tomes una hojaldrada o algun dulce el estomago implosiona.



El.médico me dijo que las grasas favorecen la producción de ácido, así como el azúcar.... ienso:

---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 15:35 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> Las mujeres, generalmente, se informan en revistas "femeninas" y los anuncios en televisión y no miran otra cosa. Su fuente de información se reduce a dietas y productos milagros, fitness no pesas, las grasas son caca, y poca cosa más. ::
> 
> Además tienen todo el tema de las hormonas en contra. Los estrógenos tienen tendencia a captar más grasa para prepararse a concebir churumbeles.
> 
> Entre que tienen el sistema metabólico en contra y que no hacen lo correcto para perder peso, pierden unos 2-3 kilos, normalmente de retención de líquidos, y después pillan 5 más. Así entran en bucle hasta el infinito. Su metabolismo se lo acaban jodiendo porqué se les relantiza y acaban pillando kilos por pocas mierdas que coman...



El.tema.hormonal es un asco, aunque yo por ahora no me puedo quejar ::. De todas formas lo de demonizar la grasa es algo común a hombres y mujeres.... Nos lo llevan repitiendo años, pues al final te lo crees...
Joer hoy vi un anuncio de cereales kellogs integrales con chocolate para cuidar la línea. Me acordaba de este hilo, se me caía el alma a los pies de pensar la barbaridad de azúcar que lleva eso...::


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> Pues yo adoro la grasa; el tocino el chorizo la mahonesa casera huevos fritos churrasco; todo eso me pirra. Me costó dejar el pan de centeno eso ya lo he conseguido y la leche del desayuno y también lo conseguí así que voy por el buen camino. Es verdad que me tome un paquetito de gulas pero es que iban a caducar y no quería tirarlas porqué oye me parece que tirar comida ya es demasiado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 13:26 ----------
> 
> Hoy acabo de comer un chorizo frito una ensalada de lechuga con aceite vinagre y mostaza de dijon; setas a la plancha con unas lascas de tocino. Los chorizos y el tocino es todo casero de ese que se hace en la aldea.



Vivir donde tu vives con los alimentos a tu disposicion facilita mucho comer asi. Asi se hace uno paleo con gusto y gozo.

---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 16:08 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> El.médico me dijo que las grasas favorecen la producción de ácido, así como el azúcar.... ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 15:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero a quien le haces caso al medico o a tu estomago? Aqui todos notamos como mejoran las digestiones cuando no hay presentes cereales en el plato.

Creo que la logica de todo eso viene porque se da por supuesto que la grasa va acompañada de algun azucar, pan o pasta. Los hidratos rapidos fermentan y acidifican, no se que saldra de ahi al meter grasa al mismo tiempo. 

Luego se asocia mucho grasa con frituras. El aceite requemado de freir croquetas no tiene nada que ver con un aceite virgen extra crudo o un trozo de tocino. Aqui se mezclan muchas cosas y los propios medicos hablan de oidas sin distinguir.

La ultima vez que tuve acidez fue despues de tomarme un par de churros.


----------



## zapatitos (7 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *El.tema.hormonal es un asco, aunque yo por ahora no me puedo quejar ::. De todas formas lo de demonizar la grasa es algo común a hombres y mujeres.... Nos lo llevan repitiendo años, pues al final te lo crees...
> Joer hoy vi un anuncio de cereales kellogs integrales con chocolate para cuidar la línea. Me acordaba de este hilo, se me caía el alma a los pies de pensar la barbaridad de azúcar que lleva eso...* ::



El tema hormonal de las mujeres se soluciona o al menos mejora un montón tomando más grasa, eso siempre que con las dietas raras, hambrunas y chorradas típicas que hacen muchísimas no hayas llegado al punto de no retorno. Las mujeres tomando más grasa pueden mejorar cosas como la calidad y cantidad de sus orgasmos por ejemplo.

Es un disparate que las mujeres hagan dietas bajísimas en grasa sabiendo que su hormona principal es el estrógeno, después se sorprenden de cosas como que a los 40 ya estén menopaúsicas perdidas. Y como no lo vas a estar si llevas años negándole a tu organismo la herramienta principal para producir tus hormonas que es la grasa.

Pero cualquiera convence a una maruja de que tome más grasa, es más fácil meter a un elefante africano por el ojo de una aguja que meter un trozo de panceta en el estómago de una maruja.

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (7 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El tema hormonal de las mujeres se soluciona o al menos mejora un montón tomando más grasa, eso siempre que con las dietas raras, hambrunas y chorradas típicas que hacen muchísimas no hayas llegado al punto de no retorno. Las mujeres tomando más grasa pueden mejorar cosas como la calidad y cantidad de sus orgasmos por ejemplo.
> 
> Es un disparate que las mujeres hagan dietas bajísimas en grasa sabiendo que su hormona principal es el estrógeno, después se sorprenden de cosas como que a los 40 ya estén menopaúsicas perdidas. Y como no lo vas a estar si llevas años negándole a tu organismo la herramienta principal para producir tus hormonas que es la grasa.
> 
> ...




Hasta que no las hagan negras no pondrán interés; mientras tanto tendrían que intentarlo con las morcillas, a ver si así sí.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El tema hormonal de las mujeres se soluciona o al menos mejora un montón tomando más grasa, eso siempre que con las dietas raras, hambrunas y chorradas típicas que hacen muchísimas no hayas llegado al punto de no retorno. Las mujeres tomando más grasa pueden mejorar cosas como la calidad y cantidad de sus orgasmos por ejemplo.
> 
> Es un disparate que las mujeres hagan dietas bajísimas en grasa sabiendo que su hormona principal es el estrógeno, después se sorprenden de cosas como que a los 40 ya estén menopaúsicas perdidas. Y como no lo vas a estar si llevas años negándole a tu organismo la herramienta principal para producir tus hormonas que es la grasa.
> 
> ...



Me estáis convenciendo  no me voy a cortar ni.con el aceite de oliva ni la mantequilla, y a la poca carne que coma no le quitaré la grasa. 
Jodo hoy he salido por ahí y sin remedio te saltas la dieta malamente :: el caso es que estaba todo muy bueno pero hasta las bravas y las croquetas me han sabido tremendamente dulzonas ienso: todas esas cosas que ya apenas tomo me saben muy raras ahora :8: muy dulces, me saben distinto a antes :8:


----------



## Qui (8 May 2016)

Ni azúcar ni sedentarismo, éstos son los frentes contra la obesidad infantil | vida-sana/familia-y-co | EL MUNDO

La doctrina oficialista en un medio oficialista. En casa mis hijos van reduciendo su sobrepeso semana a semana gracias a este foro.

Gracias a todos otra vez.

Edito para comentar que según dicen en el artículo empiezan a haber niños de 12 años con infartos. Creo que eso evidencia que lo que los puede provocar de manera inequívoca y por la vía rápida es una alimentación con un gran exceso de hidratos superprocesados ya que no me imagino ninguna otra manera de comer de un niño para llegar a ese punto.
Si le hace eso a un crío nos podemos imaginar lo que le puede hacer a un adulto normal.


----------



## ALCOY (8 May 2016)

Además de quitarse las noxas y malos vicios alimenticios, también sería muy conveniente poner a funcionar una maquinaria que no está diseñada para pasarse el día sentada...


Corbalán: «Empieza a hacer ejercicio hoy, aunque tengas 90 años»


----------



## sada (8 May 2016)

Hoy he comido fuera en el sitio de la hamburguesa perooooo la he pedido sin pan ni patatas. Ensalada con picatoste que ni he probado y hamburguesa de carne de vacuno gallega, queso chedar jalapeños y guacamole. Y me la he comido con cuchillo y tenedor. :´(
De cena ensalada de tomate y queso fresco y un chorizo frito. 

Lo único que me preocupa de la grasa es que aumente la celulitis


----------



## MAUSER (8 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> Hoy he comido fuera en el sitio de la hamburguesa perooooo la he pedido sin pan ni patatas. Ensalada con picatoste que ni he probado y hamburguesa de carne de vacuno gallega, queso chedar jalapeños y guacamole. Y me la he comido con cuchillo y tenedor. :´(
> De cena ensalada de tomate y queso fresco y un chorizo frito.
> 
> Lo único que me preocupa de la grasa es que aumente la celulitis



Carne de hamburguesa... conservantes y aditivos varios, harina, azúcar, sal
picatostes...................... pan (harina y gluten)
Guacamole ................... Conservantes y aditivos varios, azúcar, sal
Chorizo (embutido)........ conservantes, sal, azúcar
frito.............................. oxidación del aceite, radicales libres...

........... Y lo que te preocupa para que te aumente la celulitis, dices que es la grasa????? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> Hoy he comido fuera en el sitio de la hamburguesa perooooo la he pedido sin pan ni patatas. Ensalada con picatoste que ni he probado y hamburguesa de carne de vacuno gallega, queso chedar jalapeños y guacamole. Y me la he comido con cuchillo y tenedor. :´(
> De cena ensalada de tomate y queso fresco y un chorizo frito.
> 
> Lo único que me preocupa de la grasa es que aumente la celulitis



Acuérdate de freír con aceíte de coco virgen extra, además le da un toque exótico al saber, nosotros nos hemos comido alcachofas fritas con aceíte de coco pimienta y limón, y una ensalada de aguacate y hemos hecho una tarta de queso harina de almendra que está buenísima.


----------



## lewis (8 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> Hoy he comido fuera en el sitio de la hamburguesa perooooo la he pedido sin pan ni patatas. Ensalada con picatoste que ni he probado y hamburguesa de carne de vacuno gallega, queso chedar jalapeños y guacamole. Y me la he comido con cuchillo y tenedor. :´(
> De cena ensalada de tomate y queso fresco y un chorizo frito.
> 
> Lo único que me preocupa de la grasa es que aumente la celulitis



Lo mejor es que te dediques a otra cosa porque para esto no vales, parece troleo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 May 2016)

Una pregunta indiscreta para los expertos (Rauxa, Zapatitos, Karlos Smith, etc) ¿Es normal estar salido como un mandril desde que me alimento así? Tanto mi mujer como yo, vamos siempre que podemos cae uno, de hecho hay semanas que si tenemos tiempo lo hacemos dos veces al día todos los días de la semana....


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (8 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Una pregunta indiscreta para los expertos (Rauxa, Zapatitos, Karlos Smith, etc) ¿Es normal estar salido como un mandril desde que me alimento así? Tanto mi mujer como yo, vamos siempre que podemos cae uno, de hecho hay semanas que si tenemos tiempo lo hacemos dos veces al día todos los días de la semana....



Ahora sí que vas a convencer a tó dios


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 May 2016)

Datem dijo:


> Ahora sí que vas a convencer a tó dios



Jojojo::


----------



## Rauxa (8 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Una pregunta indiscreta para los expertos (Rauxa, Zapatitos, Karlos Smith, etc) ¿Es normal estar salido como un mandril desde que me alimento así? Tanto mi mujer como yo, vamos siempre que podemos cae uno, de hecho hay semanas que si tenemos tiempo lo hacemos dos veces al día todos los días de la semana....



Más de una vez he leído que seguir estas pautas evolutivas, aumente al vigor sexual. Yo siempre he ido caliente así que no veo diferencia ::

De hecho, hace 4 meses se separó un amigo mío. Fue uno de los que me inició de verdad en este tema (hace 10 años que corre, hace ironmans... e incluso lo entrevistaron en El País sobre todo esto). Siempre me comentaba que iba salido perdido (tiene 45 años, y una hija de 10).
Pues como digo se acaba de separar y una de las causas es que quería sexo a "todas horas" y su mujer no le aguantaba el ritmo. 

Comenta que a los 30 años, pese a ir igual de salido, no tenía tantas ganas de sexo. Pero se ve que ahora es algo "anormal". Estar follando con su mujer (con la que llevaban más de 15 años) y era echar un polvo y 5 minutos después querer otro y luego un tercero. 

Raro, después de estar 15 años con la misma.... Así que la mujer le dio puerta.

Imagino que este tema es multifactorial, pero la alimentación tiene mucho que ver con el estado anímico.
Yo ahora, cuando peco, es como si se me apagaran las pilas (menos vigor, menos fuerza, más apagado, más alicaído...).
Comer bien, es tener más energía, más "felicidad", estar más activo, tener mejor cuerpo, verse mejor, con nuevas motivaciones...imagino que una cosa lleva a la otra imagino.

Como yo siempre he sido un salido de serie, no le veo diferencia.
A ver si de los que lleva unos meses con este cambio de alimentación ha visto cambios a nivel de la sexualidad.


----------



## Indignado (8 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Una pregunta indiscreta para los expertos (Rauxa, Zapatitos, Karlos Smith, etc) ¿Es normal estar salido como un mandril desde que me alimento así?



La grasa aparte de no engordar son vitales en la creación de testosterona :fiufiu: , a más colesterol en una misma persona más creación de testosterona.

Si a eso le añadimos un alto consumo de brocolí hay el peligro de volverse un semental


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (8 May 2016)

No sé si se ha comentado en el hilo, pero ¿qué opináis del ayuno intermitente 16/8?

Para los que quieren perder peso y no dejan de lado los hidratos, debe ser una buena estrategia ya que no es lo mismo pimplarse 2000 kcal en 5 comidas (400 kcal cada una) que en 2 (1000 kcal cada una). Solo en comida y cena es muy fácil pasarse de 400 Kcal, pero con 1000 te tienes que quedar muy harto.

---------- Post added 08-may-2016 at 23:58 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> La grasa aparte de no engordar son vitales en la creación de testosterona :fiufiu: , a más colesterol en una misma persona más creación de testosterona.



Pues a todos los que les recetan estatinas deben ir con la líbido por los suelos... ::

Te quitan la comida con grasa y el sexo, y ¿qué te queda??


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (9 May 2016)

Llevar una dieta baja en grasas y otros mitos sobre el colesterol



> Nos lo han repetido hasta la saciedad: el colesterol es el principal enemigo de nuestro corazón. Sin embargo, investigadores como los doctores Jonny Bowden y Stephen Sinatra sostienen en su libro La verdad sobre el colesterol que el mito del colesterol ha sido alimentada por la industria farmacéutica para seguir ingresando millones al año gracias a las estatinas (medicamentos que se recetan a pacientes con el colesterol alto).
> 
> La polémica entorno a la relación entre el consumo de grasas y colesterol siempre ha llamado la atención entre los expertos del campo de la nutrición y la salud. Por un lado están aquellos que defienden su consumo y, por el otro, quienes los demonizan. Entonces, ¿quién tiene razón? A continuación te presentamos tres creencias populares con sus respectivos argumentos rebatidos gracias a las últimas novedades en investigación.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALCOY (9 May 2016)

Buenos días y feliz inicio de semana...
pasen uds al confesionario... ¿cuánto han pecado en finde? 

Para *Suprimido*, recuerdo que comentaste que tu mujer estaba en 21% en grasa...
yo he estado en otros foros de estos temas por 4 años y en los mejores casos en mujeres y ya era bastante llegaban hasta el 22-23% de grasa corporal...
solo conocí un caso de una chica con el 20% y era una ninfómana de la elíptica...

ese 21% de tu compañera es solo de alimentación y está escuálida?
es también de algún ejercicio aerobio tipo elíptica y está delgada pero fuerte?
o realiza máquinas o pesos y está completamente delgada pero fuerte?



.


----------



## Qui (9 May 2016)

Ayer hice por fin el brownie de Dugongo y está realmente bueno. Mi hijo pequeño si le dejara no comería otra cosa 

El mayor es menos chocolatero y prefiere huevos con bacon )

Muchas gracias por la receta

No Bake Chocolate Brownies | Lorraine Pascale

Que ya sé lo que va a pasar :rolleye:


----------



## sada (9 May 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Carne de hamburguesa... conservantes y aditivos varios, harina, azúcar, sal
> picatostes...................... pan (harina y gluten)
> Guacamole ................... Conservantes y aditivos varios, azúcar, sal
> Chorizo (embutido)........ conservantes, sal, azúcar
> ...



No he tomado picatostes, y el sitio es de hamburguesa de vacuno 100% ternera gallega. el chorizo es de aldea, y en las aldeas no le ponen esas cosas a los chorizos, solo pimentón y sal, y luego los ahuman. es lo que tiene vivir en Galicia.

---------- Post added 09-may-2016 at 08:53 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Acuérdate de freír con aceíte de coco virgen extra, además le da un toque exótico al saber, nosotros nos hemos comido alcachofas fritas con aceíte de coco pimienta y limón, y una ensalada de aguacate y hemos hecho una tarta de queso harina de almendra que está buenísima.



si tengo que comprarlo, pero bueno uso aceite de oliva de un productor..de confianza total. Yo tengo que llevar la botella ::

podrías poner la receta de esa tarta...para torpes


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Una pregunta indiscreta para los expertos (Rauxa, Zapatitos, Karlos Smith, etc) ¿Es normal estar salido como un mandril desde que me alimento así? Tanto mi mujer como yo, vamos siempre que podemos cae uno, de hecho hay semanas que si tenemos tiempo lo hacemos dos veces al día todos los días de la semana....



Apúntame en ese club. En mi caso de todas maneras lo único que he notado es, desde que empecé a hacer ejercicios de levantamiento de peso, que por las mañanas me despierto con el "tema" como una barra de acero. Yo creo que eso me dejó de pasar siempre a diario hace unos años, no sé, con 25 o 26 años más o menos.

Ahora no falla, todos los días como un fierro jeje. Yo creo que debe ser algo hormonal por los ejercicios pero vamos que ni puta idea.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Apúntame en ese club. En mi caso de todas maneras lo único que he notado es, desde que empecé a hacer ejercicios de levantamiento de peso, que por las mañanas me despierto con el "tema" como una barra de acero. Yo creo que eso me dejó de pasar siempre a diario hace unos años, no sé, con 25 o 26 años más o menos.
> 
> Ahora no falla, todos los días como un fierro jeje. Yo creo que debe ser algo hormonal por los ejercicios pero vamos que ni puta idea.



::
Vaya vaya, además de los requisitos normales que pedimos las españolas, a saber: alto, juapo, ojazos, pelazo, sueldazo y demás::, ahora también que siga este tipo de dieta ::


----------



## lewis (9 May 2016)

Ya se han hecho esperar páginas los de los 30cm.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> No sé si se ha comentado en el hilo, pero ¿qué opináis del ayuno intermitente 16/8?
> 
> Para los que quieren perder peso y no dejan de lado los hidratos, debe ser una buena estrategia ya que no es lo mismo pimplarse 2000 kcal en 5 comidas (400 kcal cada una) que en 2 (1000 kcal cada una). Solo en comida y cena es muy fácil pasarse de 400 Kcal, pero con 1000 te tienes que quedar muy harto.
> 
> ...



Te quedan los centros comerciales y consumir como si no hubiera mañana, a lo mejor por ahí van los tiros...

---------- Post added 09-may-2016 at 15:12 ----------




sada dijo:


> No he tomado picatostes, y el sitio es de hamburguesa de vacuno 100% ternera gallega. el chorizo es de aldea, y en las aldeas no le ponen esas cosas a los chorizos, solo pimentón y sal, y luego los ahuman. es lo que tiene vivir en Galicia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-may-2016 at 08:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Queso fresco, harina de almendras, leche de coco, huevos y estevia.

---------- Post added 09-may-2016 at 15:12 ----------




lewis dijo:


> ya se han hecho esperar páginas los de los 30cm.



:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (9 May 2016)

A mis 37 sigo levantándome cada mañana con el _asunto_ en posición de _ataque_


----------



## zapatitos (9 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Una pregunta indiscreta para los expertos (Rauxa, Zapatitos, Karlos Smith, etc) ¿Es normal estar salido como un mandril desde que me alimento así? Tanto mi mujer como yo, vamos siempre que podemos cae uno, de hecho hay semanas que si tenemos tiempo lo hacemos dos veces al día todos los días de la semana....*



Totalmente normal, ten en cuenta que comiendo más grasas a tu organismo no le falta nunca material para producir testosterona, además que te has quitado de un montón de aditivos, que no consumes cosas como el trigo que suelen tener bastantes estrógenos vegetales pues probablemente hayas aumentado una barbaridad tu nivel de producción de testosterona. Y no se si haces pesas pero si las haces es como volver a la adolescencia y andar todo el día a tres patas. Las parientas no se suelen quejar de esto por lo menos la mía no.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (9 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Buenos días y feliz inicio de semana...
> pasen uds al confesionario... ¿cuánto han pecado en finde?
> 
> Para *Suprimido*, recuerdo que comentaste que tu mujer estaba en 21% en grasa...
> ...



Mi pareja es un trozo de mujer (175, 68-69 kilos). Es de complexión fuerte (huesos anchos), pero se ve delgada, nada de escuálida. Tiene solo unos 14-15 kilos de grasa y todo lo demás es agua+hueso+músculo. Supongo que debe tener mucha masa muscular para ser mujer. No sé que cantidad de músculo sería la correcta para una mujer. 

Tiene todo el cuerpo fuerte pero sin marcar ningún músculo. Es fanática de la elíptica o de correr (1h, 4-5 veces por semana) y se pone 8 kilos de peso encima para no estar más rato. 

Supongo que al tener SOP (síndrome de ovario poliquístico) tiene más masa muscular que las mujeres normales o sin SOP. Las mujeres no-SOP transforman los andrógenos en estrógenos, y las SOP no los transforman y los acumulan. Supongo que los andrógenos le han ayudado a acumular masa muscular...

Hace años pesaba más o menos lo mismo pero estaba más fofa. La diferencia de antes-ahora, es que antes hacía SIEMPRE dieta baja en calorías y ahora hace dieta baja en hidratos o cetogénica directamente. 

Con la dieta baja en calorías tomaba antiandrógenos (Diane35) y ahora no toma nada y tiene los andrógenos bien. La resistencia a la insulina le causaba el SOP. El SOP se lo trataban con Diane, pero no le erradicaban la causa. Con la dieta lowcarb/ceto le han arreglado la resistencia a la insulina, y esto le ha corregido el SOP. Muerto el perro se acabó la rabia.


----------



## Dugongo (9 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Mi pareja es un trozo de mujer (175, 68-69 kilos). Es de complexión fuerte (huesos anchos), pero se ve delgada, nada de escuálida. Tiene solo unos 14-15 kilos de grasa y todo lo demás es agua+hueso+músculo. Supongo que debe tener mucha masa muscular para ser mujer. No sé que cantidad de músculo sería la correcta para una mujer.
> 
> Tiene todo el cuerpo fuerte pero sin marcar ningún músculo. Es fanática de la elíptica o de correr (1h, 4-5 veces por semana) y se pone 8 kilos de peso encima para no estar más rato.
> 
> ...



Por favor, cuenta más sobre esa relación SOP y masa muscular. 

Quieres decir que es la dieta rica en hc la que causa el SOP? Con qué proceso?

La mitad de las mujeres de mi generación tienen problemas con eso, y están medicadas. La otra mitad tenemos quistecillos pero no llega a tanto. Llevo años preguntándome si Chavez tenía razón y nos hormonan vía pollos o cualquier otra teoría... Una mas científica que lo explique, vaya


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Por favor, cuenta más sobre esa relación SOP y masa muscular.
> 
> Quieres decir que es la dieta rica en hc la que causa el SOP? Con qué proceso?
> 
> La mitad de las mujeres de mi generación tienen problemas con eso, y están medicadas. La otra mitad tenemos quistecillos pero no llega a tanto. Llevo años preguntándome si Chavez tenía razón y nos hormonan vía pollos o cualquier otra teoría... Una mas científica que lo explique, vaya



Creo que fue Evo Morales el que relacionó eso del pollo y las hormonas...


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> No sé si se ha comentado en el hilo, pero ¿qué opináis del ayuno intermitente 16/8?
> 
> Para los que quieren perder peso y no dejan de lado los hidratos, debe ser una buena estrategia ya que no es lo mismo pimplarse 2000 kcal en 5 comidas (400 kcal cada una) que en 2 (1000 kcal cada una). Solo en comida y cena es muy fácil pasarse de 400 Kcal, pero con 1000 te tienes que quedar muy harto.
> 
> ...



Esque una cosa va con la otra.

El que consume hidratos no tiene cojones a estar 16 horas sin comer porque el cuerpo le pide azucar a las dos horas. Cuando lleve la mitad que son ocho horas le da un bajon serio.

Yo hago el 16/8 desde el principio. Solo hago dos comidas fuertes y por la mañana con un cafe (algun dia un zumo) voy que chuto.

Hoy he hecho 24 horas y llego a la cena perfectamente, activo todo el dia.

---------- Post added 09-may-2016 at 22:41 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Más de una vez he leído que seguir estas pautas evolutivas, aumente al vigor sexual. Yo siempre he ido caliente así que no veo diferencia ::
> 
> De hecho, hace 4 meses se separó un amigo mío. Fue uno de los que me inició de verdad en este tema (hace 10 años que corre, hace ironmans... e incluso lo entrevistaron en El País sobre todo esto). Siempre me comentaba que iba salido perdido (tiene 45 años, y una hija de 10).
> Pues como digo se acaba de separar y una de las causas es que quería sexo a "todas horas" y su mujer no le aguantaba el ritmo.
> ...



A mi me pasa lo mismo ya iba salido antes. He saltado los cuarenta y picos y mantengo el tipo aun demasiado bien.

No quiero que esto empiece a parecer el atico, pero en referencia al 16/8 la semana pasada me pillaron sin comer y la cosa funciono como siempre


----------



## lewis (9 May 2016)

¡Joder cómo está la peña, todos sin abuela!


----------



## Clavisto (9 May 2016)

lewis dijo:


> ¡Joder cómo está la peña, todos sin abuela!



¿Hueles eso, hijo mío? Son las chortinas que vienen al olor del Hilo.

Nos vamos a hinchar.


----------



## Dugongo (9 May 2016)

Ojo, los ayunadores, avisad de que los plazos para hombres y para mujeres son bastante diferentes. A ver si vamos a tener un disgusto

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Ojo, los ayunadores, avisad de que los plazos para hombres y para mujeres son bastante diferentes. A ver si vamos a tener un disgusto
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk



Define cuánto para unos y cuánto para otras, si eres tan amable.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (9 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Ojo, los ayunadores, avisad de que los plazos para hombres y para mujeres son bastante diferentes. A ver si vamos a tener un disgusto
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk



Pues aclare un poco el tema que no se como se puede afectar de distinta forma ni el motivo. Si usas la oxidacion de grasas como energia habitual tendria que ser igualmente facil para un hombre y una mujer.


----------



## Dugongo (9 May 2016)

Yo no voy a decir a nadie "puedes estar x horas en ayunas" porque sería una irresponsabilidad. Eso es tarea de un endocrino si acaso evaluar con su corresponde curva de glucemia con una sobrecargada oral. Es como si me habláramos de cuantos kilómetros puedes correr antes de que te dé un ataque al corazón. Una prueba de esfuerzo sale muy distinta en una persona u otra.

Las hipoglucemias son peligrosas. Los hombres tenéis un descenso mucho más paulatino de glucosa en sangre y rara vez cae de 50. Las mujeres tenemos un bajón de golpe en general. Algunas antes, otras más tarde (por eso no diré cifras), pero en ese bajón nos podemos ir al rango de 40-50. Y eso, amigos, no es bueno. No solo porque empezamos a comernos los músculos para sacar energía al haber terminado con las reservas de glucógeno, sino porque algunos órganos sufren bastante por el camino. El cerebro, las suprarrenales...

Y luego viene la parte de que no estamos todos en la misma linea de salida. Yo he estado recientemente unas 14 h en ayunas un par de veces por pruebas médicas. Y empezaba a ver las estrellas. Probablemente mi límite esté llegando a 15. Y de ahí, caer redonda. Pero hace unos años, cuando empecé a tener las hipoglucemias postprandiales (de después de comer), tengo objetivadas valores de 48 tras solo 10h en ayunas, o de 55 por la tarde después de haber comido 3h antes. Un cuerpo mal regulado o al que le das veneno (es la época en que empecé a comer demasiados hidratos y no estaba acostumbrada, y comencé a ser intolerante al gluten) no reacciona igual que uno recuperado o recuperándose. Os están leyendo muchas mujeres, primera diferencia, y algunas en proceso de mejora, segunda e igual de importante.

Ni hagáis burradas. Los síntomas se hipoglucemia son un aviso de peligro del cuerpo. Nosotras los tenemos antes con motivo. No tenemos tanto músculo del que tirar, hemos de preservarlo. Por eso nuestro cuerpo dice basta antes. Cuánto? Mucho antes. Y ese estrés va a otro sitio que tenemos diferente. A fabricar cortisol hasta que se agote, con sus consecuencias las vais a mandar con esas ideas. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ALCOY (9 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Mi pareja es un trozo de mujer (175, 68-69 kilos). Es de complexión fuerte (huesos anchos), pero se ve delgada, nada de escuálida. Tiene solo unos 14-15 kilos de grasa y todo lo demás es agua+hueso+músculo. Supongo que debe tener mucha masa muscular para ser mujer. No sé que cantidad de músculo sería la correcta para una mujer.
> 
> Tiene todo el cuerpo fuerte pero sin marcar ningún músculo. *Es fanática de la elíptica *o de correr (1h, 4-5 veces por semana) y se pone 8 kilos de peso encima para no estar más rato.
> 
> ...





A veces huelo... elípticas..


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (9 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Por favor, cuenta más sobre esa relación SOP y masa muscular.
> 
> Quieres decir que es la dieta rica en hc la que causa el SOP? Con qué proceso?
> 
> La mitad de las mujeres de mi generación tienen problemas con eso, y están medicadas. La otra mitad tenemos quistecillos pero no llega a tanto. Llevo años preguntándome si Chavez tenía razón y nos hormonan vía pollos o cualquier otra teoría... Una mas científica que lo explique, vaya



Te lo cuento un poco de memoria, y al igual algún dato no es totalmente exacto...

De las mujeres con SOP, el 80% es debido a la resistencia a la insulina.

El SOP básicamente te lo causa un exceso de andrógenos en el cuerpo, ya sea por no transformarlos en estrógenos, porqué produces demasiados... 

El SOP es un síndrome y como tal cada mujer tiene diferentes síntomas: alopecia, hirsutismo, infertilidad por no ovulación, reglas irregulares, acné, tendencia al sobrepeso y obesidad central, síndrome metabólico, etc. La mayoría de estas carecterísticas son masculinas y no intrínsecas de la mujer. No todas las mujeres tienen todos esos síntomas y tampoco en el mismo grado. 

Mi pareja tuvo que ir a 3 ginecólogos diferentes porqué según ellos sus reglas anormales eran por "estrés" y no le querían hacer las pruebas porqué tenía pelo abundante, sin acné, en el antebrazo no tiene casi vello, etc., y (como siempre había estado a dieta) tampoco tenía sobrepeso. Tiene patillas a lo Pantoja que se disimulan muy bien con cera cada 2-3 semanas. 

La cosa está en que como lo que más notan las mujeres es la regla irregular se van al ginecólogo y les tratan con anti-andrógenos (mi pareja Diane35), cuando en teoría tendrían que ir a un endocrino.

El SOP empeora con el sobrepeso y obesidad. La grasa interfiere en el ciclo de las hormonas femeninas y las hace funcionar mal. Muchas mujeres infertiles vuelven a ovular perdiendo unos cuántos kilos (hay mucha bibliografía científica del tema). 

Mi novia llegó por casualidad a una endocrina, compañera de su curro. Pasó una muy mala época personal y engordó mucho. No se movía y haciendo dieta baja en calorías no adelgazaba ni un gramo. Le pidió que le aconsejara una dieta para perder peso. La endocrina le hizo preguntas simples (antecedentes de diabetes en la familia, reglas irregulares, si le gustaba mucho el dulce, berruguitas alrededor del cuello o puntos rojos por el cuerpo, zonas de la piel oscurecida) y le explicó que el SOP le venía por la resistencia a la insulina, que era prediabética (en unos 10 años diabética), que para ella los hidratos eran veneno, que tomara metformina hasta que estuviera delgada y que dejara el Diane en unos 2-3 meses de empezar con la metformina.

Cuando tienes resistencia a la insulina engordas con mucha más facilidad que una persona normal. Cuando comes hidratos tienes un pico de insulina muy alto que hace que la glucosa circulante en sangre se transforme en reserva (grasa). Después tienes bajón de glucosa, te apetece comer algo dulce para tener niveles normales de glucosa en sangre. Comes algo con hidratos, se da pico de insulina y metes el exceso de glucosa en grasa. Así en bucle hasta el infinito, y vas sumando kilos de grasa y tu SOP va empeorando.

También tener picos de insulina hace que no puedas perder grasa por mucha dieta baja en calorías que estés haciendo. La insulina y la leptina son hormonas contrarias, si una está activa la otra está apagada. Con la insulina, el exceso de glucosa va a grasa. Con la leptina se empieza a degradar la grasa. Si tienes activa la insulina te va a costar horrores perder grasa.

¿Y cómo haces para no tener picos de insulina, y que actúe la leptina? Comiendo mucha grasa, proteínas y muy muy pocos hidratos... Lo que se viene diciendo en este hilo.

Sobre la masa muscular, es lógico pensar que si durante tu desarrollo o muchos años has tenido exceso de andrógenos muy probablemente también hayas desarrollado más musculatura o tengas mucha capacidad para desarrollarla, como pasa en los hombres, a comparación de mujeres con nivel normal de andrógenos.

---------- Post added 09-may-2016 at 23:50 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> A veces huelo... elípticas..



700 lereles que le costó, como para no amortizarla... ::::


----------



## Dugongo (9 May 2016)

Muchas gracias, Suprimido. Menos mal que algunas paramos esa montaña rusa a tiempo.... 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (9 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Yo no voy a decir a nadie "puedes estar x horas en ayunas" porque sería una irresponsabilidad. Eso es tarea de un endocrino si acaso evaluar con su corresponde curva de glucemia con una sobrecargada oral. Es como si me habláramos de cuantos kilómetros puedes correr antes de que te dé un ataque al corazón. Una prueba de esfuerzo sale muy distinta en una persona u otra.
> 
> Las hipoglucemias son peligrosas. Los hombres tenéis un descenso mucho más paulatino de glucosa en sangre y rara vez cae de 50. Las mujeres tenemos un bajón de golpe en general. Algunas antes, otras más tarde (por eso no diré cifras), pero en ese bajón nos podemos ir al rango de 40-50. Y eso, amigos, no es bueno. No solo porque empezamos a comernos los músculos para sacar energía al haber terminado con las reservas de glucógeno, sino porque algunos órganos sufren bastante por el camino. El cerebro, las suprarrenales...
> 
> ...



¿Te has planteado que si no comes muchos hidratos al igual no tienes hipoglucemias? Al cabo de 2-3 días de estar en cetosis tienes el nivel de glucosa en sangre muy estable, comprovado con pinchazo y máquina y tal.


----------



## ALCOY (9 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> 700 lereles que le costó, como para no amortizarla... ::::




Pues no te quejes, que la de mi hamija, la ninfómana (de la elíptica), no recuerdo muy bien si fueron 1.500 o 3.000 leureles, aunque me suena más lo último... 
Y sí, su rutina era 7 de 7 ó 6 de 7 días...
sesiones de 1 hora o 1 hora y cuarto...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (10 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Pues no te quejes, que la de mi hamija, la ninfómana (de la elíptica), no recuerdo muy bien si fueron 1.500 o 3.000 leureles, aunque me suena más lo último...
> Y sí, su rutina era 7 de 7 ó 6 de 7 días...
> sesiones de 1 hora o 1 hora y cuarto...



::

Si la usan sale a cuenta, porqué en el gimnasio muchas veces no hay máquinas para todo el mundo y monopolizar una máquina 1h y 1/4 es para matarlas...

Si llega a ser un "colgador de lujo" para la ropa, la dejo un año sin comprar trapitos... inocho:


----------



## Dugongo (10 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> ¿Te has planteado que si no comes muchos hidratos al igual no tienes hipoglucemias? Al cabo de 2-3 días de estar en cetosis tienes el nivel de glucosa en sangre muy estable, comprovado con pinchazo y máquina y tal.



Sí, eso está claro. Pero a qué precio? Y estar permanentemente en cetosis no es bueno, ni muy factible.

Hay una diferencia muy grande entre no tener que comer cada 2horas como la mayoría de adictos a los glúcidos y ayunar voluntariamente hasta un punto en el que adrenalina y cortisol se disparen. E insisto, en esto último además nosotras tenemos otros umbrales.


----------



## Rauxa (10 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Yo no voy a decir a nadie "puedes estar x horas en ayunas" porque sería una irresponsabilidad. Eso es tarea de un endocrino si acaso evaluar con su corresponde curva de glucemia con una sobrecargada oral. Es como si me habláramos de cuantos kilómetros puedes correr antes de que te dé un ataque al corazón. Una prueba de esfuerzo sale muy distinta en una persona u otra.
> 
> Las hipoglucemias son peligrosas. Los hombres tenéis un descenso mucho más paulatino de glucosa en sangre y rara vez cae de 50. Las mujeres tenemos un bajón de golpe en general. Algunas antes, otras más tarde (por eso no diré cifras), pero en ese bajón nos podemos ir al rango de 40-50. Y eso, amigos, no es bueno. No solo porque empezamos a comernos los músculos para sacar energía al haber terminado con las reservas de glucógeno, sino porque algunos órganos sufren bastante por el camino. El cerebro, las suprarrenales...
> 
> ...



A nadie le pasa nada malo por estar 12-16 horas en ayunas, siempre y cuando su alimentación es la correcta. Los efectos que describes son en ayunos de más de 72 horas. Nada que ver con lo que se dice por aquí.

Parece que estamos unas horitas sin comer y ya entramos en catabolismo. 

Pese a eso, creo que confundes cetosis con cetoacidosis. 

¿Existe diferencia entre cetosis y cetoacidosis? | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## rikitiki (10 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> El.médico me dijo que las grasas favorecen la producción de ácido, así como el azúcar.... ienso:





Te lo habrán dicho ya. y puede que no sea el caso, pero lo que es mano de santo contra el reflujo ácido es dejar el café y toda forma de cafeína. (o al menos limitarlo única y exclusivamente al desayuno) 

Al menos ,en mi caso... causa-consecuencia directa. Lo dejé hace tres años y aún tengo el bote de omeprarzol, caducado, no lo he vuelto a necesitar ... (salvo en recaídas).


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (10 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Sí, eso está claro. Pero a qué precio? Y estar permanentemente en cetosis no es bueno, ni muy factible.
> 
> Hay una diferencia muy grande entre no tener que comer cada 2horas como la mayoría de adictos a los glúcidos y ayunar voluntariamente hasta un punto en el que adrenalina y cortisol se disparen. E insisto, en esto último además nosotras tenemos otros umbrales.



¿Por qué no es bueno? Y no me digas lo de la cetoacidosis ::::, ni los riñones, ni nada de eso. 

No me voy a meter con el ayuno porqué no tengo mucha experiencia, pero en cetosis llevo unos 3 años, medio en cetosis medio low carb, y tengo unas analíticas de libro. Nunca he estado mejor. Las últimas analíticas las tengo de hace un año y medio. Ahora en junio-julio iré a que me hagan otras y ya las subiré.


----------



## Dugongo (10 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> ¿Por qué no es bueno? Y no me digas lo de la cetoacidosis ::::, ni los riñones, ni nada de eso.
> 
> No me voy a meter con el ayuno porqué no tengo mucha experiencia, pero en cetosis llevo unos 3 años, medio en cetosis medio low carb, y tengo unas analíticas de libro. Nunca he estado mejor. Las últimas analíticas las tengo de hace un año y medio. Ahora en junio-julio iré a que me hagan otras y ya las subiré.



Intermittent fasting, cortisol and blood sugar

No a todo el mundo le funciona o sirve. Lee esto y lee más, si quieres, sobre los efectos que tiene el ayuno en personas con un ritmo de vida que ya les tiene el cortisol crónicamente alto. Todos los casos acaban en agotamiento suprarrenal


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (10 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Sí, eso está claro. Pero a qué precio? Y estar permanentemente en cetosis no es bueno, ni muy factible.
> 
> Hay una diferencia muy grande entre no tener que comer cada 2horas como la mayoría de adictos a los glúcidos y ayunar voluntariamente hasta un punto en el que adrenalina y cortisol se disparen. E insisto, en esto último además nosotras tenemos otros umbrales.



Me da la impresion de que no has experimentado los efectos de una dieta paleo extricta. El cuerpo utiliza la grasa cuando la necesita y los hidratos de absorcion lenta cuando los consumes. No es una cetosis extrictamente hablando, es flexibilidad metabolica.

Hoy jo ha sido un ayuno de 24h en puridad, desde la cena de ayer hasta la cena de hoy tome un cacao puro con miel y un zumo de naranja. He pasado el dia perfectamente. Otras veces solo con un cafe sin nada mas he pasado igual de activo las 24 horas.

Nadie se muere por estar 24 h sin comer y menos si habitualmente estas 14 horas entre ingestas. Lo que es antinatural es comer cinco veces al dia. Nos vemos obligados a comer tan amenudo porque metemos azucar e hidratos en la dieta, y ahi si viene la subida y la subsiguiente bajada de azucar que te deja derroido si no comes amenudo.

Cuando llevas meses ( yo mas de dos años) con una paleo tu cuerpo no tiene subidas y bajadas bruscas en la glucemia y semiayuno o ayuno es algo natural.

---------- Post added 10-may-2016 at 01:22 ----------




Dugongo dijo:


> Intermittent fasting, cortisol and blood sugar
> 
> No a todo el mundo le funciona o sirve. Lee esto y lee más, si quieres, sobre los efectos que tiene el ayuno en personas con un ritmo de vida que ya les tiene el cortisol crónicamente alto. Todos los casos acaban en agotamiento suprarrenal



Pero a ver nadie hace ayuno a diario, es beneficioso con la alimentacion correcta y una o dos veces al mes. Si tu cuerpo no usa con facilidad la oxidacion de grasas ni lo intentes.

El link menciona personas con ciertos problemas en los niveles de azucar, entiendo que son diabeticos o prediabeticos. Cuando hay algun tipo de enfermedad ni este ni ningun consejo vale, hablamos de personas sanas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 May 2016)

Bueno bueno ::


Cómo consumir menos azúcar sin sufrir | El Comidista EL PAÍS


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (10 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Bueno bueno ::
> 
> 
> Cómo consumir menos azúcar sin sufrir | El Comidista EL PAÍS



Lo leí... No está mal, pero es incompleto. De harinas refinadas no dice ni pío.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Bueno bueno ::
> 
> 
> Cómo consumir menos azúcar sin sufrir | El Comidista EL PAÍS



Van a ir claudicando poco a poco, tampoco pueden decir que todo es mentira de golpe, imagina la de demandas que pueden circular en poco tiempo urbi et orbe.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 May 2016)

Mi mujer ayer me dijo, oye, hoy he estado viendo las noticias y me ha extrañado mucho porque han sacado una imagen de la pirámide alimenticia y no tenían puesto abajo los cereales y el pan como siempre ponen, me ha parecido muy raro, al final vas a tener toda la razón en que nos tratan como a borregos ienso:

A mí me parece salvaje, de repente se sacan una pirámide nueva de la chistera y a nadie le parece raro ::


----------



## rush81 (10 May 2016)

Cómo consumir menos azúcar sin sufrir | El Comidista EL PA


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Mi mujer ayer me dijo, oye, hoy he estado viendo las noticias y me ha extrañado mucho porque han sacado una imagen de la pirámide alimenticia y no tenían puesto abajo los cereales y el pan como siempre ponen, me ha parecido muy raro, al final vas a tener toda la razón en que nos tratan como a borregos ienso:
> 
> *A mí me parece salvaje, de repente se sacan una pirámide nueva de la chistera y a nadie le parece raro *::




Tenemos menos memoria que los grillos. Ellos lo saben y se aprovechan.

Todavía tendrá que pasar algún tiempo para calibrar en su verdadera magnitud el inmenso poder de la televisión sobre todas las demás formas de comunicación y manipulación.


----------



## sada (10 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Te lo cuento un poco de memoria, y al igual algún dato no es totalmente exacto...
> 
> De las mujeres con SOP, el 80% es debido a la resistencia a la insulina.
> 
> ...




increíble, muy interesante.


----------



## Vilkes (10 May 2016)

Hola,

Os cuento mi experiencia. El 21 de marzo (hace 50 días) dejé el azúcar, harináceos, leche, fruta, arroz y patatas.

En mi caso los resultados no han sido los que yo esperaba. Es cierto que yo no tengo sobrepeso, tengo 37 años y mido 1,77. Cuando empecé el cambio de alimentación pesaba 82 kg, ahora peso 78,5 kg. Parece bastante bajada de peso pero la realidad es que estos kilos los bajé durante los primeros días y luego ya me he quedado estancado en los 78,5 kg. Debe ser el ya comentado "deshinchamiento" inicial.

Visto lo visto esta última semana estoy introduciendo dos tostadas de pan de espelta con algo de fiambre en el desayuno y un poco de leche en el café, también algo de fruta a lo largo del día puesto que me parece que no va a tener ninguna influencia.

También es cierto que leyendo el hilo uno se crea unas expectativas muy altas y es posible que si no le sobran muchos kilos no consiga los resultados esperados o por lo menos no de manera tan rápida como se había imaginado.

Creo que el usuario ALCOY tiene bastante razón en lo que dice. Hay gente que por estética busca un peso algo inferior a su peso natural, con lo que en esos casos no bastaría sólo con no comer azúcar/harinas. Habría que "medir" más lo que se come y hacer ejercicio.

Aunque no llevo mucho tiempo comiendo de ésta manera, éstos son los aspectos positivos y negativos de esta experiencia:

Positivo:
- Parece más natural y saludable.
- Te puedes dar atracones hasta quedar bien harto.
- He descubierto alimentos jodidamente buenos que no había probado en la vida: coco, brócoli, crema de calabaza, ...
- Sensación menor de hinchamiento.

Negativo:
- Preparar las comidas es más laborioso.
- La cesta de la compra es mucho más cara.
- Mayor dificultad para llevar comida fuera de casa (almuerzo, ...)


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 May 2016)

rikitiki dijo:


> Te lo habrán dicho ya. y puede que no sea el caso, pero lo que es mano de santo contra el reflujo ácido es dejar el café y toda forma de cafeína. (o al menos limitarlo única y exclusivamente al desayuno)
> 
> Al menos ,en mi caso... causa-consecuencia directa. Lo dejé hace tres años y aún tengo el bote de omeprarzol, caducado, no lo he vuelto a necesitar ... (salvo en recaídas).



:: No he tomado café en mi vida...ni te ni alcohol ni te, poquísimos cítricos, nada de lo que se supone que da más acidez...bueno, chocolate lo único en lo que me he podido pasar. ::


----------



## euromelon (10 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Bueno bueno ::
> 
> 
> Cómo consumir menos azúcar sin sufrir | El Comidista EL PAÍS



UNA PALabra

STEVIA


----------



## ALCOY (10 May 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Os cuento mi experiencia. El 21 de marzo (hace 50 días) dejé el azúcar, harináceos, leche, fruta, arroz y patatas.
> 
> ...





Yo en mi caso que mi vida laboral es muy activa, a pesar de ello, la diferencia entre hacer o no hacer ejercicio me puede suponer 3 kgs de diferencia...
Y yo no hago sesiones maratonianas, mis sesiones de ejercicio son de 40 minutos máximo...

De todas formas la cocina es lo más determinante, todavía te queda la opción de "medir" y los "atracones" que así y todo te han significado una pérdida de varios kgs, puedes medir y controlar algo más y conseguir alguna disminución de peso más...


----------



## Tinuvuel (10 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no soy estrictamente paleo pero mi "visión" no me la inculcó un gurú o un chaman sino uno de los mejores médicos y nutrólogos deportivos de este Estado por cuyas manos han pasado infinidad de deportistas y algún equipo de futbol bastante famoso, él no tenía la verdad absoluta porque nadie por ahora la tiene pero sabía muy bien lo que se traía entre manos.
> 
> La "visión" que me inculcó este gurú fué alejarme todo lo posible de refinados, procesados y alimentarme lo más natural posible. Que el nutriente que más cambios puede hacer en tu organismo y por tanto hay que respetar son los carbohidratos, que pueden hacer cambios bruscos en tu físico incluso en cuestión de un tiempo tan corto como una hora, que te pueden hacer aumentar el rendimiento, que también te pueden matar, en resumen cual es su función y utilización responsable.
> 
> ...



Es el Villegas?


----------



## zapatitos (10 May 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> *Os cuento mi experiencia. El 21 de marzo (hace 50 días) dejé el azúcar, harináceos, leche, fruta, arroz y patatas.
> 
> ...



Hay que ponerse objetivos realistas, pesando 82 kg con una altura de 1.77 no puedes pretender ni mejorar casi instataneamente tu físico ni perder montones de kilos porque no tienes necesidad de ello. Además cuanto más te acercas a tu "peso y físico ideal" más difícil y más lento es el proceso.

Mejoras has tenido y muchas por lo que pones pero claro un obeso que le sobren 40 kg en ese tiempo notará muchas más mejoras rapidamente porque parte desde una posición peor que tú, eso es normal y lógico.

Tardarás más o tardarás menos pero comiendo bien llegarás a tu "peso ideal" según tu fisonomía (que es distinta según la persona) porque el cuerpo de forma natural siempre tiende hacia su equilibrio. Ya si quieres ponerte más atlético (que por lo que pones parece ser que puedas estar buscando) necesitas además de buenos hábitos alimenticios hacer deporte.

Saludos.


----------



## Selected (10 May 2016)

Cuando sobran pocos kilos se tarda mucho más en adelgazar, hay que tener paciencia, yo en 9 meses perdí 3 kilos pero es que me sobraban ya muy pocos y lo bueno es que cuando pierdes lentamente es más difícil recuperarlos a parte de que es mucho mejor para la piel y el organismo adelgazar poco a poco.


----------



## guaxx (10 May 2016)

Yo empecé este hábito de alimentación el 25 de enero con 103,5 kg (31 años y 1,80 de estatura)
A día de hoy peso 13 kilos menos (90,5kg) hago dos comidas fuertes al día, no paso hambre y me siento con más energía (duermo menos y me despierto más descansado)
Ahora empezaré a meter algo de trabajo de pesas y aeróbico (bicicleta de spining) para sin prisa, llegar a los 80 y pocos, que creo que es mi peso ideal.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dugongo (10 May 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Me da la impresion de que no has experimentado los efectos de una dieta paleo extricta. El cuerpo utiliza la grasa cuando la necesita y los hidratos de absorcion lenta cuando los consumes. No es una cetosis extrictamente hablando, es flexibilidad metabolica.
> 
> Hoy jo ha sido un ayuno de 24h en puridad, desde la cena de ayer hasta la cena de hoy tome un cacao puro con miel y un zumo de naranja. He pasado el dia perfectamente. Otras veces solo con un cafe sin nada mas he pasado igual de activo las 24 horas.
> 
> ...



No se trata de mí, no lo personalicemos. Se trata de que no a todo el mundo le van bien las mismas cosas. Que buscar una talla única como solución es volver a caer en "esto es bueno para todos, obedece". 

Y no se trata sólo de diabéticos o pre diabéticos. Hay muchos otros grupos o individuos que no deben hacer ayunos de 24, 48h lo que sea. Incluso aunque sean dos veces al mes. Y en el caso de las mujeres, con mucho más cuidado, por las hormonas. Que hay mujeres que lo pueden hacer sin problemas, estupendo. Pero te puedo asegurar que otras, comiendo exactamente la misma dieta Paleo o la que quieras, tendrán problemas.

Cada uno es diferente y tiene sus limites. Que haya gente capaz de correr maratones no quita que otros incluso entrenando, tengan un ataque al corazón. Tan simple como que cada uno se conozca y se haga los tests que necesite antes de someter al cuerpo a algo que no está acostumbrado.


----------



## zapatitos (10 May 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> *Yo empecé este hábito de alimentación el 25 de enero con 103,5 kg (31 años y 1,80 de estatura)
> A día de hoy peso 13 kilos menos (90,5kg) hago dos comidas fuertes al día, no paso hambre y me siento con más energía (duermo menos y me despierto más descansado)
> Ahora empezaré a meter algo de trabajo de pesas y aeróbico (bicicleta de spining) para sin prisa, llegar a los 80 y pocos, que creo que es mi peso ideal.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk



Aunque no has tenido un sobrepeso exagerado ten cuidado que no se te caiga la piel que eso una vez que ha pasado tiene mala solución, olvídate de las series maratonianas de elevaciones y mete trabajo abdominal y de oblicuos con peso extra para que la fuerza de los abdominales no deje caer la piel excesivamente. El pecho es un parte con la que hay que tener cuidado si tienes tendencia a acumular grasa ahí que después queda muy feo. Y no te obsesiones con bajar y a tu ritmo que al final todo llega.

Los casos que habré visto de gente que ha perdido de golpe un montón de kilos y quedar peor que estaban.

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 May 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Yo empecé este hábito de alimentación el 25 de enero con 103,5 kg (31 años y 1,80 de estatura)
> A día de hoy peso 13 kilos menos (90,5kg) hago dos comidas fuertes al día, no paso hambre y me siento con más energía (duermo menos y me despierto más descansado)
> Ahora empezaré a meter algo de trabajo de pesas y aeróbico (bicicleta de spining) para sin prisa, llegar a los 80 y pocos, que creo que es mi peso ideal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk



A mí una de las cosas que más me impresiona es algo de lo que has dicho... Duermo menos, no tengo sueño, estoy más activa y más vital y mucho menos cansada. Eso es lo que más estoy notando, además de haber afinado un poco. Pero con lo que yo era hasta hace poco....a las 22'30 en la cama y me despertaba muerta y todo el día cansada que me pasaba.


----------



## zapatitos (10 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *A mí una de las cosas que más me impresiona es algo de lo que has dicho... Duermo menos, no tengo sueño, estoy más activa y más vital y mucho menos cansada. Eso es lo que más estoy notando, además de haber afinado un poco. Pero con lo que yo era hasta hace poco....a las 22'30 en la cama y me despertaba muerta y todo el día cansada que me pasaba.*



Ahora comes más grasa buena, también comerás una suficiente cantidad de proteinas cosa que antes no harías y más antioxidantes naturales, resultado más producción natural de melatonina y serotonina y mejor ciclo del sueño, duermes profundamente como un lirón así que con menos horas te recuperas bien y si te has recuperado ya bien el cerebro te avisa que para arriba porque para que vas a estar más tiempo durmiendo que es tontería. No hay más misterio.

Yo después de cinco horas durmiendo ya estoy pegando brincos en la cama. Como en tantas cosas vale más calidad que cantidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Hay que ponerse objetivos realistas, pesando 82 kg con una altura de 1.77 no puedes pretender ni mejorar casi instataneamente tu físico ni perder montones de kilos porque no tienes necesidad de ello. Además cuanto más te acercas a tu "peso y físico ideal" más difícil y más lento es el proceso.
> 
> Mejoras has tenido y muchas por lo que pones pero claro un obeso que le sobren 40 kg en ese tiempo notará muchas más mejoras rapidamente porque parte desde una posición peor que tú, eso es normal y lógico.
> 
> ...



Cualquiera que pese menos de su altura en cm -100, es gayer o corredor de fondo


----------



## autsaider (10 May 2016)

Pregunta para los autoproclamados paleodietistas:

Acabo de comprobar que la paleodieta aconseja comer pescado azul y evitar el blanco. El pescado azul es de mar adentro. Por tanto nuestros antepasados no podían pescarlo hasta que se inventó la navegación. Por eso no lo comieron hasta hace muy poco. 

¿No es una contradicción de sus principios que recomienden el pescado azul sobre el blanco? ¿No deberían recomendar el blanco (que es el único que nuestros antepasados comían) y prohibir el azul (que lo estamos comiendo desde hace menos tiempo que los cereales)?


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta para los autoproclamados paleodietistas:
> 
> Acabo de comprobar que la paleodieta aconseja comer pescado azul y evitar el blanco. El pescado azul es de mar adentro. Por tanto nuestros antepasados no podían pescarlo hasta que se inventó la navegación. Por eso no lo comieron hasta hace muy poco.
> 
> ¿No es una contradicción de sus principios que recomienden el pescado azul sobre el blanco? ¿No deberían recomendar el blanco (que es el único que nuestros antepasados comían) y prohibir el azul (que lo estamos comiendo desde hace menos tiempo que los cereales)?



Muchas suposiciones equivocadas en el mismo post.

Lo de 'evitar' no se de donde lo has sacado. El pescado blanco es una proteina de excelente calidad (si es salvaje) p.e. merluza de pincho.
Lo que pasa es que la dieta actual va un poco corta de omega 3 y el pescado azul es una excelente fuente.

Ademas (que yo sepa solo trucha y salmon hay de acuicultura) todo el resto de pescado azul es salvaje, con el blanco te toca comer mucho de acuicultura criado con piensos. La calidad no es la misma. 

Si vamos al extremo pasaria lo mismo con la carne, toda ecologica, pero ve preparando el bolsillo.

El concepto de paleo es cuanto mas natural mejor, pero como todo, se puede hacer sin llegar a extremos.

Lo de que comemos pescado azul desde hace poco tampoco es acertado, trucha y salmon salvaje y a mano, desde tiempos inmemoriales.


----------



## autsaider (10 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Muchas suposiciones equivocadas en el mismo post.
> 
> Lo de 'evitar' no se de donde lo has sacado. El pescado blanco es una proteina de excelente calidad (si es salvaje) p.e. merluza de pincho.
> Lo que pasa es que la dieta actual va un poco corta de omega 3 y el pescado azul es una excelente fuente.
> ...



¿O sea que ahora la paleodieta no consiste en alimentarse del modo en que se alimentaban en el paleolítico?

Pues los autoproclamados paleodietistas tenéis que cambiarle el nombre a vuestra dieta.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (10 May 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> En mi caso los resultados no han sido los que yo esperaba. Es cierto que yo no tengo sobrepeso, tengo 37 años y mido 1,77. Cuando empecé el cambio de alimentación pesaba 82 kg, ahora peso 78,5 kg. Parece bastante bajada de peso pero la realidad es que estos kilos los bajé durante los primeros días y luego ya me he quedado estancado en los 78,5 kg. Debe ser el ya comentado "deshinchamiento" inicial.



Tendrías que saber que % de grasa corporal tienes. Al igual no bajas de peso porqué lo poco que bajas de grasa lo estás creando de músculo.

¿Te ves más estilizado con el mismo peso?


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿O sea que ahora la paleodieta no consiste en alimentarse del modo en que se alimentaban en el paleolítico?
> 
> Pues los autoproclamados paleodietistas tenéis que cambiarle el nombre a vuestra dieta.



Y los veganos no venis de la galaxia Vega pero pareceis subnormales.


----------



## autsaider (10 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de que comemos pescado azul desde hace poco tampoco es acertado, trucha y salmon salvaje y a mano, desde tiempos inmemoriales.



Cuando el filólogo Bopp clasífico las lenguas del mundo, una de las características que observó de las lenguas protoeuropeas, es que no tenían ninguna palabra para designar el mar o el oceano.

De ahí dedujo que nuestros antepasados debían de proceder del centro de Asia.

Pero si tú quieres creerte que comían pescado azul, para no abandonar la paleodieta, pues tú mismo.

Iban volando desde el centro de Asia a las zonas costeras, construyeron barcos, y pescaron atunes. Hicieron todo eso en secreto para que tú puedas seguir creyendo en la paleodieta.


----------



## MAUSER (10 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿O sea que ahora la paleodieta no consiste en alimentarse del modo en que se alimentaban en el paleolítico?
> 
> Pues los autoproclamados paleodietistas tenéis que cambiarle el nombre a vuestra dieta.



Tu come lo que quieras y deja a los demás tranquilos con sus paleos.


----------



## ALCOY (10 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cualquiera que pese menos de su altura en cm -100, es gayer o corredor de fondo




Pues va a ser que nooooooooo!!! 


Mira, el tete...








172 cms- 69,5 kgs de peso e índice de grasa 11-12%, como *Suprimido*...
como ves no es un cuerpo de corredor de fondo... ni de lo otroooooooooo... 

---------- Post added 10-may-2016 at 23:37 ----------

No es que no tenga awela, pero yo me veo cuerpo de boxeador...
o de triatleta... o de machoteeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Indignado (11 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> . El pescado azul es de mar adentro.



Hay más pescado azul que el salmón, la sardina no es de aguas frias ni es de mar adentro.

--------------añado--------------

No olvidarse de las truchas de rio :fiufiu:


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Pues va a ser que nooooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> Mira, el tete...
> ...



Fiuuu fiuuuuuu  :: :o


----------



## ALCOY (11 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Fiuuu fiuuuuuu  :: :o




No es pa tanto... tengo las tetas caídas pero eso ya es consecuencia de la edad, en esa foto 48 tacos...
lo otro ya sabe que no hay problemas de decaimiento, que todos los onvres de este foro andamos "tiesos" cual piratas del Caribe y a estas horas de la mañana no hay quien se nos acerqueeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! 

Una perita en dulce; sexy, con nómina, tendrá paga de viuda... eso sí, seguro de vida no pienso hacerme no se le vaya a caer nada a la parienta en la crema de calabacín... 

Hoy en día hay muchos hombres alrededor de los 50 que se cuidan y hacen ejercicio y que están muy bien... había un términos para ello, "yoguyayos" o algo parecidooooooo...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> No es pa tanto... tengo las tetas caídas pero eso ya es consecuencia de la edad, en esa foto 48 tacos...
> lo otro ya sabe que no hay problemas de decaimiento, que todos los onvres de este foro andamos "tiesos" cual piratas del Caribe y a estas horas de la mañana no hay quien se nos acerqueeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> Una perita en dulce; sexy, con nómina, tendrá paga de viuda... eso sí, seguro de vida no pienso hacerme no se le vaya a caer nada a la parienta en la crema de calabacín...
> ...



Uy, sip, estás muy bien para tu edad...mejor que muchos jovenzunos. Además todos en este floro sabemos que vosotros llegáis a los 50 mejor que cuando teníais 30, más vigorosos y todo :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:
Bueno, al grano juapo :: ¿¿hasssen unas fantas?? :::o:XX::XX:
::


----------



## ALCOY (11 May 2016)

Unas fantitas en Benidorm que nos pilla a mitad de camino... jajajaja
Pero te advierto que a mí no me va el rollito Pepe´s Bar con música de la Pantoja y esas cosas de "viejunos"... a mí me va más el perreo, la música disco y los ritmos latinos calientessssssss... jajajaja
Enga va, niña... cómete tus huevos con beicon y no te distraigasssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## Alcazar (11 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta para los autoproclamados paleodietistas:
> 
> Acabo de comprobar que la paleodieta aconseja comer pescado azul y evitar el blanco. El pescado azul es de mar adentro. Por tanto nuestros antepasados no podían pescarlo hasta que se inventó la navegación. Por eso no lo comieron hasta hace muy poco.
> 
> ¿No es una contradicción de sus principios que recomienden el pescado azul sobre el blanco? ¿No deberían recomendar el blanco (que es el único que nuestros antepasados comían) y prohibir el azul (que lo estamos comiendo desde hace menos tiempo que los cereales)?



Se recomiendan porque tienen mayor porcentaje de ácidos grasos omega 3, uno de los santos griales de nuestra dieta, de modo que es mucho más fácil y barato obtenerlos de sardinas. Si los neandertales hubieran podido pescarlas, las hubieran preferido


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta para los autoproclamados paleodietistas:
> 
> Acabo de comprobar que la paleodieta aconseja comer pescado azul y evitar el blanco. El pescado azul es de mar adentro. Por tanto nuestros antepasados no podían pescarlo hasta que se inventó la navegación. Por eso no lo comieron hasta hace muy poco.
> 
> ¿No es una contradicción de sus principios que recomienden el pescado azul sobre el blanco? ¿No deberían recomendar el blanco (que es el único que nuestros antepasados comían) y prohibir el azul (que lo estamos comiendo desde hace menos tiempo que los cereales)?


----------



## zapatitos (11 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Pues va a ser que nooooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> Mira, el tete...
> ...



No metas tanto la tripa para adentro que se de uno que se asfixió así.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (11 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Pues va a ser que nooooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> Mira, el tete...
> ...



está ud muy requete-requuetebien
muy interesante..le he vistoo x aquí
Historias de éxito: Jk5 ~ Perdiendo Masa


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿O sea que ahora la paleodieta no consiste en alimentarse del modo en que se alimentaban en el paleolítico?
> 
> Pues los autoproclamados paleodietistas tenéis que cambiarle el nombre a vuestra dieta.



Es que su nombre más científico, por así decirlo, es el de LCHF (low carb high fat), lo de paleodieta es una licencia literaria hombre...

---------- Post added 11-may-2016 at 15:53 ----------




adrenocromo dijo:


>



:xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Desde luego este hilo no hay quien lo entienda.
> 
> Si les dices que lo que hacen es quitar carbohidratos te dicen que es mentira, que es una dieta basada en la dieta del hombre primitivo.
> 
> ...



No sé si de da cuenta de que en este hilo escriben muchas personas, y cada una con ¡sorpresa! sus propias opiniones y sus propios puntos de vista.

ienso:

:bla:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Desde luego este hilo no hay quien lo entienda.
> 
> Si les dices que lo que hacen es quitar carbohidratos te dicen que es mentira, que es una dieta basada en la dieta del hombre primitivo.
> 
> ...



Es que es muy evidente que nadie hoy en día va a comer lo mismo que un individuo del paelolítico, hay que ser muy ceporro para creerse eso, y todo el que dice paleodieta lo hace para no tener que decir "dieta evolutiva que busca alimentos que se adapten a nuestra especie y sean lo más parecido a los alimentos con los que el hombre llegó a ser lo que es hoy" ¿se da cuenta? Creo que hasta ahí puede llegar cualquier que no sea tonto de remate o que no tenga una doble intención de ridiculizar algo con lo que no está de acuerdo porque se ha quedado sin argumentos...ienso:


----------



## MAUSER (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Entonces la paleodieta es que cada uno hace lo que le da la gana? Porque vamos, alguno habla hasta de no comer algunos dias (ayunar)
> 
> El coño de la Bernarda.
> 
> ...




Y tu que defiendes?, es para ver del pie que cojeas.

Porque es bien sabido que los enemigos acerrimos de la paleodieta son los veganos y sus diferentes sectas, crudiveganos, etc.


----------



## BABY (11 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> está ud muy requete-requuetebien
> muy interesante..le he vistoo x aquí
> Historias de éxito: Jk5 ~ Perdiendo Masa




Si que es interesante. Sacado del enlace.....:

"Mi esquema de alimentación cuando estaba en régimen de adelgazamiento era:
Desayuno: Un sándwich con jamón dulce, un yogur desnatado y una pieza fruta
Comida: Normalmente arroces y pastas, lo que se hace en casa y de postre un yogur desnatado o una pieza de fruta
Merienda: Un yogur y una pieza fruta
Cena ensalada acompañada unos día pescado, otros carne, algún día con tortilla patatas y algún día 2-3 porciones pizza pequeñitas según se corta en casa... pero mayoritariamente ensalada con pescado o carne, sin pan, y postre de la cena pues lo mismo un par de yogurs o un yogur y fruta
Todos los días me tomo una cerveza post entreno.
Los sábados se añade 1 birra más y después de la cena del sábado y comida del domingo un sándwich helado de chocolate...
Los domingos para la comida normalmente es carne con patatas fritas, pero tratando de comer según ración. Las fiestas mayores son solo los días señalados y como un domingo."


::::::::


----------



## zapatitos (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> *Desde el desconocimiento creo que una dieta tan baja en azucar y carbohidratos tiene que dar dolores de cabeza (fisicos) o molestias de concentracion bastante desagradables.*



No hace falta que afirmes que hablas desde el desconocimiento porque eso ya se nota.

El dolor de cabeza es uno de los efectos del síndrome de abstinencia cuando te desenganchas del azúcar y suele durar normalmente alrededor de una semana. Otros efectos secundarios pueden incluir mareos, cuadros de ansiedad, irritabilidad e incluso depresión. Todo eso desaparece como máximo a las dos semanas y ya sin la drogodependencia al azúcar es cuando de verdad sabes lo que es ser una persona.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Entonces la paleodieta es que cada uno hace lo que le da la gana? Porque vamos, alguno habla hasta de no comer algunos dias (ayunar)
> 
> El coño de la Bernarda.
> 
> ...



Que el nivel craneal y la estatura caen con la agricultura es un hecho no una opinión, y si no fíjese en los romanos lo pequeños que eran, y eso es así porque apenas ingerían proteínas de origen animal, de hecho las legiones se nutrían básicamente de gachas de trigo. Es usted bastante inculto y encima presume de lo contrario amigo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (11 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El dolor de cabeza es uno de los efectos del síndrome de abstinencia cuando te desenganchas del azúcar y suele durar normalmente alrededor de una semana. Otros efectos secundarios pueden incluir mareos, cuadros de ansiedad, irritabilidad e incluso depresión. Todo eso desaparece como máximo a las dos semanas y ya sin la drogodependencia al azúcar es cuando de verdad sabes lo que es ser una persona.



A mí me dura exactamente una tarde (martes porqué dejo los CH a partir de domingo al mediodía)... Supongo que mientras más adicto eres, más te cuesta superar el síndrome de abstinencia. 

La primera vez que entré en cetosis pensaba que me estaba dando un chungo entre migraña, mareo, etc., y me duró tan solo un día, nada de 2 semanas. Tuve que hacer un acto de fe de que era "normal" y que "pronto pasaría"...

Mucha gente intenta entrar en cetosis, pero cuando notan los efectos de la abstinencia lo dejan porqué se encuentran fatal...


----------



## zapatitos (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> *No soy vegano ni nada de eso, como de todo.*



Yo también como de todo pero de todo lo que es alimento, no de todo lo que me quieren vender como un alimento cuando no lo es.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> No soy vegano ni nada de eso, como de todo.
> 
> Te digo lo mismo que al otro forero, dime algún resto antropologico de sapiens encontrado de mas de 1,75 u 75 kilos, o con perimetro craneal reseñable. Nada de tablas y demás historias, datos de restos, a partir de eso ya me harás dudar, pero va a ser que no lo encontraras.



El genoma humano cambió con el desarrollo de la agricultura - Omicrono

"Los investigadores también han encontrado la respuesta a por qué los habitantes del sur de Europa solemos ser más bajos que los del Norte. Este hecho se debe a que los Europeos del Norte provienen de las poblaciones de la estepa Euroasiática, más altos que los pobladores Neolíticos de la Península Ibérica"

De nada.


----------



## Pichorrica (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> No soy vegano ni nada de eso, como de todo.
> 
> Te digo lo mismo que al otro forero, dime algún resto antropologico de sapiens encontrado de mas de 1,75 u 75 kilos, o con perimetro craneal reseñable. Nada de tablas y demás historias, datos de restos, a partir de eso ya me harás dudar, pero va a ser que no lo encontraras.



Hombre de Cromagnon.

Entre 180 y 195 cm de estatura

Tipo de alimentación: carnes rojas, pescados y frutos recolectados


----------



## Pichorrica (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Los mongoles y otros pueblos asiáticos son bajitos, y los restos hallados en Asia son incluso mas bajos que los europeos. Al norte de Europa no hay diferencias de estatura significativas con el sur.
> 
> Como entra en tu ecuación los croatas, pueblo mediterráneo e históricamente alto, por nombrar uno.
> 
> ...



Porque tu lo digas no es un sapiens.

Te he desmontado tu argumento y coges y me sales con que no es un sapiens.

Anda busca en google y veras como el Hombre de Cromagnon es como se conoce al Homo Sapiens


----------



## zapatitos (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> *Los mongoles y otros pueblos asiáticos son bajitos, y los restos hallados en Asia son incluso mas bajos que los europeos. Al norte de Europa no hay diferencias de estatura significativas con el sur.
> 
> Como entra en tu ecuación los croatas, pueblo mediterráneo e históricamente alto, por nombrar uno.
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú que vienes vendiendo exactamente? Te lo preguntaron más arriba para tener claro de lo que vas y te hiciste el sueco y ahora te lo vuelvo a preguntar a ver si hay suerte. ¿Cual es tu alternativa en nutrición?

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Los mongoles y otros pueblos asiáticos son bajitos, y los restos hallados en Asia son incluso mas bajos que los europeos. Al norte de Europa no hay diferencias de estatura significativas con el sur.
> 
> Como entra en tu ecuación los croatas, pueblo mediterráneo e históricamente alto, por nombrar uno.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente no es un sapiens cualquiera. El Cromagnon, es, concretamente, un Homo Sapiens Sapiens. Y tal.

Respecto a la bajada en la talla media, problemas dentales, enfermedades autoinmunes, y dolencias cardíacas (presumiblemente causadas básicamente por las caries) que experimentan las poblaciones a partir del neolítico, la literatura científica es abundante y ubicua.

Los cereales causaron todo eso, claro. Para ser justos, también trajeron la escritura, las leyes, las ciudades y el progreso tecnológico; pero esto no quita veracidad a lo anterior.

En fin.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Los mongoles y otros pueblos asiáticos son bajitos, y los restos hallados en Asia son incluso mas bajos que los europeos. Al norte de Europa no hay diferencias de estatura significativas con el sur.
> 
> Como entra en tu ecuación los croatas, pueblo mediterráneo e históricamente alto, por nombrar uno.
> 
> ...



No paras de decir tonterías, los croatas vienen de los pueblos germanos del norte de Europa no de los neolíticos que trajeron la agricultura, y como qué el cromagnon no es un sapiens ¿qué es entonces una gallina? Vamos anda... No es posible hacer más el ridículo!


----------



## lewis (11 May 2016)

Joder, cómo se suceden los troles, siempre tiene que haber uno.
No les entréis al trapo que les sirve de alimento.


----------



## Dabicito (11 May 2016)

Solo un apunte. La talla no tiene por qué ser un indicador de superioridad en la evolución. Se pueden tener ventajas adaptativas por ser bajo. No es comparable a la enfermedad.

Entonces se mezclan dos cosas, la talla a nivel biológico (diferentes tipos sapiens), y el contexto histórico de poblaciones que reducen talla por peor alimentación.

Aún así yo creo que todo esto está en pañales, tanto los estudios históricos como la ciencia actual, ni siquiera está claro que una persona por estar mejor alimentada y ser más alta tenga mejores genes que sus padres, es decir, no se sabe si "en vida" se puede modificar la carga genética.


----------



## Dabicito (11 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Pues va a ser que nooooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> Mira, el tete...
> ...



Estás metiendo la tripa para adentro, y no marcas ni un solo abdominal. Vaya birria )


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Y como es que no han "encogido" al asentarse en la cerealista sur de Europa? Porque llevan aquí siglos.
> 
> Y si tanta mierda comemos porque cada vez somos mas altos?
> 
> El cromagnon media 1,80, que mide un francés hartado a cereal?



Esa pregunta está a la altura de la que hacen algunos creacionistas tejanos cuando dicen "¿y si el hombre viene del mono por qué los monos no se convierten en hombres ahora?


----------



## Dugongo (11 May 2016)

La altura es un 80% genética. Las mujeres eligen o prefieren a los más altos en general (obviamente hay otros factores y depende de cada una). Es normal que esa selección genética continua dé lugar a generaciones cada vez más altas. Sólo el 20% es el ambiente

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MAUSER (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Y como es que no han "encogido" al asentarse en la cerealista sur de Europa? Porque llevan aquí siglos.
> 
> Y si tanta mierda comemos porque cada vez somos mas altos?
> 
> El cromagnon media 1,80, que mide un francés hartado a cereal?




UN FRANCÉS HARTADO DE CEREAL


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Entonces la paleodieta es que cada uno hace lo que le da la gana? Porque vamos, alguno habla hasta de no comer algunos dias (ayunar)
> 
> El coño de la Bernarda.
> 
> ...



Para hacer paleodieta solo hay que dejar, harinas, azucares y procesados.

Luego ya cada uno afina lo que quiere.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (11 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Para hacer paleodieta solo hay que dejar, harinas, azucares y procesados.
> 
> Luego ya cada uno afina lo que quiere.



Y aceites vegetales de semillas tipo soja,maíz,girasol etc etc que son altísimos en omega6 pro-inflamatorios

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 May 2016)

chusemaria1970 dijo:


> Y aceites vegetales de semillas tipo soja,maíz,girasol etc etc que son altísimos en omega6 pro-inflamatorios
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



En realidad no. Lo que los hace mas problematicos es que estan en la categoria de 'procesados'.

Se extraen por medios quimicos y altas temperaturas, nada comparable a un simple prensado en frio como el aceite de oliva virgen.

Por ese motivo me pongo fino a pipas de girasol y no a aceite de girasol.

Evidentemente procuro meter en mi dieta fuentes de omega 3, pero el omega 6 no es intrinsecamente malo.


----------



## Vigilante (11 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Por eso el sistema mima y favorece a las mujeres, porque una vez se programan, es casi imposible desprogramarlas.
> 
> Yo tengo el mismo problema con mi madre y mi novia. Puedes explicárselo una y mil veces, que por mucho que les digas que las grasas son beneficiosas, apartaran los chicharrones y acabaran cenando una triste lata de piña que es azúcar puro.
> 
> Nada de lo que se les enseñe se les borra de la cabeza: que si cinco comidas al día, que si dos litros de agua, que si el te verde, que si la piña, que si la grasa animal eh muh mala...



Con ellas a mi me funciona la psicología inversa ya que sé que harán lo contrario a lo que yo diga.
No falla.


----------



## Vilkes (11 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Tendrías que saber que % de grasa corporal tienes. Al igual no bajas de peso porqué lo poco que bajas de grasa lo estás creando de músculo.
> 
> ¿Te ves más estilizado con el mismo peso?



Me veo igual, tal vez diría que me noto menos hinchado, aunque puede que esté algo sugestionado por todo lo que se ha dicho en el hilo.


----------



## Tin Rope (11 May 2016)

Voy a exponer mi caso no se ni por donde empezar.
Llevo unos 2.5 años sin comer nada industrial ni procesado, ni azúcar. El azúcar de la fruta natural sólo. De beber sólo agua pura.
Llevaba 1.5 años de vegetariano con huevos(muy poco) y lácteos. 
Y llevo dos meses que he regresado a la carne y al pescado, pero me he quitado no sólo de gluten o cereales, sino de todo que contiene almidón. Patata, pan, pasta, cualquier semilla, cereal, tubérculo, legumbres fuera. 
Que como ahora entonces? Fruta 70%, carne, pescado, lácteos, huevos y verduras sin almidón. Nada más. Parece fácil pero no lo es en absoluto siendo estricto es muy fuerte la ansiedad por comer un trozo de pan o un cocido, lentejas, etc.

Cómo he llegado aquí? Con la idea de abandonar el almidón. Pensaba que iba a consumir sólo fruta y verdura y finalmente fruta únicamente que es lo que han comido no en el paleolítico, sino el neolítico, osea no miles de años sino millones de años. Muy resumido el hominido se hizo carroñero/cazador muy al final del todo y recolector/agricultor es un pestañeo.

Cómo estoy? Muy ansioso, de hecho me he precipitado sobre la carne por no aguantar la dieta vegetariana exenta de almidón. Cuando deje los procesados,azúcares todo bien, cuando dejé la carne y el pescado sin problemas pero ahora dejando el almidón mucha ansiedad, como muchos kg de fruta, pollo, pescado y no me sacia nada, ando todo el día como un yonky en proceso de desintoxicación. 

Soy atlético, deportista, aguanto disciplinas muy duras de piscina y atletismo aún ahora con 38 años. 

Más cosas. Me ha ido el rollo meditación, yoga etc, y llevo un año haciendo algunos ayunos sólo con agua de tres días, otros más severos de 14 y de 17 días, e incluso comer en un sólo tiempo al día durante algún mes. Todo bien. Muy satisfactorio sobre todo a nivel meditación y de reconocimiento conmigo mismo. 
Y de ahí es cuando he pensado en dar el salto al frugivorismo(sólo fruta y hierbas como dice génesis) y como han comido millones de años nuestros ancestros. Y esta es básicamente mibsituacion actual. Llevo un mes que he salido de un ayuno muy potente de 14 días y un mes antes sólo comía una vez al día y sólo fruta. Ahora me he quedado bastante/muy delgado, he regresado a carne y pescado como paso previo para "desintoxicarme del almidón" y la fuerte ansiedad que padezco y que aún comiendo hasta reventar literalmente no engordo nada.
Pero me encuentro bien de fuerzas, recuperando un poco de disciplina física, con intención de seguir con 0 almidón. 
Hace días llevo leyendo el hilo y me interesa la opinión de los foreros expertos en paleo o pseudo paleo que pululan este hilo, ¿alguna sugerencia? 

Por cierto, y sin ánimo de trollear. Mi meditación ha bajado muchos enteros a raíz de comer carne. Es como una nube que me impide profundizar, incluso disciplinarme. Lo dejo como curiosidad por si a alguien le sirve. Con el pescado(sólo de mar) no lo he notado.
Bien está que carne he comido pollo asado, hígado de ternera, ternera a plancha. Y eso lleva químicos y medicamentos a tutiplen. 

Saludos y gracias por el hilo.


----------



## Rauxa (12 May 2016)

Macho, te estás hinchando a fruta (azúcar). Tu pancreas debe andar como loco.
Meta grasa, sin miedo. Tienes ansiedad pq la fruta te da un chute de azúcar y el 90% es agua. 
Como coños piensa que te vas a nutrir?
Te estás metiendo azúcar por un tubo y tienes ansiedad. Lógico.
Está muy bien salir del almidón, pero y el azúcar?
Está muy bien no comer procesados, pero te pasas con la fruta. Con que comas un par de frutas al día, vas que chutas. Como vas a comer un 70% de fruta?
Además la fruta de hoy día, nada tiene que ver con la del paleolítico.

Quite fruta y aumente grasa: olivas, aceite oliva, ghee, aguacates, frutos secos y por favor, aumente carnes y pescados grasos. Y el huevo simplemente es uno de los alimentos más nutritivos.

Tiene ansiedad básicamente por:
- ingerir tanto azúcar.
- apenas probar la grasa.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (12 May 2016)

quebractubre dijo:


> Voy a exponer mi caso no se ni por donde empezar.
> Llevo unos 2.5 años sin comer nada industrial ni procesado, ni azúcar. El azúcar de la fruta natural sólo. De beber sólo agua pura.
> Llevaba 1.5 años de vegetariano con huevos(muy poco) y lácteos.
> Y llevo dos meses que he regresado a la carne y al pescado, pero me he quitado no sólo de gluten o cereales, sino de todo que contiene almidón. Patata, pan, pasta, cualquier semilla, cereal, tubérculo, legumbres fuera.
> ...



Como consumes un 70% de fruta debes tener unos picos de insulina muy bestias. Cuando te baja la glucosa en sangre, necesitas volver a meter carbohidratos para saciarte.

Yo reduciría fruta e incrementaría verdura para evitar este círculo vicioso.

Y sobre lo de ser frugívoro... Creo que solo lo eran una época del año (verano) para acumular reservas (el exceso de glucosa se transforma en grasa) para gastarlas en otoño-invierno-primavera, que comían más carne, con toda su grasa, etc.


----------



## Rauxa (12 May 2016)

Pacientes con hígado graso.
Empiezan con una dieta paleo ad libitum alta en grasas.
Estudio de 2 años.
70 mujeres post menopáusicas. 

Resultado al cabo de 6 meses:
La grasa en el hígado disminuyó un 64%.

Y después de los 2 años la reducción es estabilizó en un 50%.

http://www.nature.com/ijo/journal/v40/n5/full/ijo20164a.html


----------



## Tin Rope (12 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Como consumes un 70% de fruta debes tener unos picos de insulina muy bestias. Cuando te baja la glucosa en sangre, necesitas volver a meter carbohidratos para saciarte.
> 
> Yo reduciría fruta e incrementaría verdura para evitar este círculo vicioso.
> 
> Y sobre lo de ser frugívoro... Creo que solo lo eran una época del año (verano) para acumular reservas (el exceso de glucosa se transforma en grasa) para gastarlas en otoño-invierno-primavera, que comían más carne, con toda su grasa, etc.



Gracias por la respuesta. 
Voy a analizarla. 
Como he estado un mes con un sólo tiempo de comida y sólo frutas y no tuve problemas? Lo digo más que nada por que el pico de insulina no lo notaba antes. Sólo ahora, después del ayuno y tengo muchas dudas que sea un pico de insulina. Además puedo comer un salteado de verduras, ensalada, incluso un pollo entero y sigo con ansiedad. Sin comer fruta y hasta reventar.

Lo que el exceso de glucosa se transforma en grasa tampoco me cuadra. Grasa de los michelines, próxima a cero. Si me pellizcas, apenas vas a agarrar piel, motivado por el ayuno. Eso sí, en otros ayunos rápidamente agarré una película de grasa debajo de la piel cuando comía almidón. A estas alturas debía haber agarrado esa película con la dieta hipercalorica que llevo y sin casi entrenamiento físico. 
Tampoco me cuadra.¿que pasa?

Conste que la réplica la hago con intención de aclarar y con respeto. Pero el neolítico fue sin carne, y millones de años. No miles. El comportamiento carroñero y después con el fuego, cocinar y finalmente de cazador hasta ser ganadero ha sido unos pocos miles de años. Un pestañeo.


----------



## Rauxa (12 May 2016)

quebractubre dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Voy a analizarla.
> Como he estado un mes con un sólo tiempo de comida y sólo frutas y no tuve problemas? Lo digo más que nada por que el pico de insulina no lo notaba antes. Sólo ahora, después del ayuno y tengo muchas dudas que sea un pico de insulina. Además puedo comer un salteado de verduras, ensalada, incluso un pollo entero y sigo con ansiedad. Sin comer fruta y hasta reventar.
> 
> ...



Aquí ya entra tu genética. Tu morfotipo. No es lo mismo ser un endomorfo que un ectomorfo o mesomorfo.
O sea, no es lo mismo un Bruce Lee, que por más pan que comiera le hubiera sido difícil engordar, que ser Arnold Scharzenegger, que a la que comiera un poco de pan, ya se hinchaba. 
Pero no lo resumas todo al hecho de engordar o no. Bruce Lee se podía hinchar a pan y donuts y no engordar, pero por dentro hubiera estado enfermo. No son pocos los hombres de 50 años, delgados y deportistas y que infartan. 
Si te hinchas a fruta el pico de insulina lo tienes sí o sí, aunque tu no lo notes. Tu páncreas ten por seguro que se pone a trabajar a destajo. Otra cosa es que a nivel hormonal te de por engordar, por tener dermatitis, caries, un principio de artrosis o colitis. 
Y aquí sí que somos diferentes. Yo soy más un Arnold Scharzenegger y tu seguramente un Bruce Lee. 
Yo soy muy resistente a la insulina y tu seguramente mucho menos.
Desde el punto de vista de peso graso, eso para ti es una ventaja respecto a mi, pero si te hinchas a azúcar, estás comprando muchas papeletas para tener algún que otro susto más pronto que tarde.

EDITO sobre tu última frase:
"Conste que la réplica la hago con intención de aclarar y con respeto. Pero el neolítico fue sin carne, y millones de años. No miles. El comportamiento carroñero y después con el fuego, cocinar y finalmente de cazador hasta ser ganadero ha sido unos pocos miles de años. "

Hay un libro muy bueno que se llama "el mono obeso". El autor, José Enrique Campillo, no es paleo, pero cuando lees lo que escribe sobre la evolución humana se te aclaran muchas cosas.

1- Hace 5 millones de años: vivíamos en los árboles. Comíamos fruta ad libitum. No hacía falta bajar de ellos, teníamos todo lo que queríamos. No nos hacía falta almacenar nada puesto que cuando queríamos comer teníamos todo a nuestro alcance. Época de abundancia.

2- Hace 3 millones. La comida en los árboles empieza a escasear y una parte de los monos empiezan a bajar de los árboles (nosotros). Empezamos a comer tubérculos, raíces y carroña.

3- Hace 2 millones de años: Propiamente empieza el paleolítico. Nuestro genoma es en un 95,5% idéntico al de esa época. Se descubre el fuego y se empieza a comer caliente. 
Se continua con las frutas, verduras, carroña...pero poco a poco, se empieza a cazar. Caza por persistencia. Se come en caliente. 
En estas épocas hay temporadas de abundancia de alimentos con temporadas de carencia de alimentos.
Cuando se encontraba comida nos hartábamos a ella, pq no sabíamos cuando podríamos volver a comer.
El "gen ahorrador" fue una de las adaptaciones de nuestro organismo en esos momentos. Si no nos llegamos a adaptar a esa abundancia/carencia, no estaríamos ahora aquí. 
Ese gen ahorrador nos permitía comer mucho de una sola tacada para después almacenarlo. Nuestro sistema hormanal (insulina, páncreas...), está diseñado para almacenar.
(A día de hoy, vivimos en una época de 100% abundancia -al menos en el primer mundo- pero continuamos teniendo un cuerpo adaptado para almacenar. El mismo libro "el mono obesa" nos insta a no considerar el hiperinsulinismo y por ende el Síndrome Metabólico, como una enfermedad de por sí. Simplemente es una característica que tenemos como seres humanos y que debemos actuar en función de ella. Repito, yo soy muy resistente a la insulina y tu tienes suerte de que es al contrario.)


- Hace 10.000 años (fíjate el salto). NEOLITICO. Domesticación de los animales, agricultura y empezamos con los cereales.


----------



## Tin Rope (12 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aquí ya entra tu genética. Tu morfotipo. No es lo mismo ser un endomorfo que un ectomorfo o mesomorfo.
> O sea, no es lo mismo un Bruce Lee, que por más pan que comiera le hubiera sido difícil engordar, que ser Arnold Scharzenegger, que a la que comiera un poco de pan, ya se hinchaba.
> Pero no lo resumas todo al hecho de engordar o no. Bruce Lee se podía hinchar a pan y donuts y no engordar, pero por dentro hubiera estado enfermo. No son pocos los hombres de 50 años, delgados y deportistas y que infartan.
> Si te hinchas a fruta el pico de insulina lo tienes sí o sí, aunque tu no lo notes. Tu páncreas ten por seguro que se pone a trabajar a destajo. Otra cosa es que a nivel hormonal te de por engordar, por tener dermatitis, caries, un principio de artrosis o colitis.
> ...



Gracias Rauxa. El caso es que mi genética y mi morfotipo no han cambiado antes y después del ayuno, verdad?
He comido fruta a mogollón sin ansiedad cuando combinaba con cereales y engordando. Es ahora que no como NADA de almidón que no agarro peso (tampoco me importa, me veo bien así) pero tengo ansiedad.

Si hubiera tenido picos de insulina con mi dieta vegetariana, fruta a mansalva que es lo que comía antes 70%fruta y 30 de basura(inconsciente) en forma de cereales, no tendría duda que fueran picos de insulina, pero es que antes no tenía esos picos que dices y que yo noto en forma de ansiedad. Para mi es un proceso de desintoxicación. 

Es por eso que lo achaco a otra cosa, que quiero esclarecer.
Me ha quedado muy claro que los cereales(y cualquier cosa que tenga almidón) son una potente droga y coincido con esto con la paleodieta. Y estoy comprobado en mis carnes que la grasa y la proteína no engordan. Nada o muy muy poco. También lo dice la paleodieta. Osea acepto el 90% de la paleodieta. 
Pero la fruta no estoy de acuerdo. Son azúcares si, pero llevan toda la fibra y minerales para ser totalmente digeridos en el acto por el organismo, sin traumas y con total facilidad. Y si no las mezclas NO ENGORDAN. otra cosa es que tengas el estómago lleno de grasas, proteína y 'mierdas' y le metas fruta. Fermentación y problemas. Pero no es el caso. Cuando yo ingiero fruta mi estómago está vacío y la digestión de la fruta son dos horas, como digo sin problemas ni padecimiento alguno. Esos azúcares son una bendición para mi organismo. Y la prueba es que al contrario de lo que dice la medicina oficial y los nutriciinistas NO ENGORDA. Y yo aseguro que es así con mi organismo. Es más, estoy convencido que no es por ni metabolismo. Cualquier organismo reaccionaria igual sin mezclarlo con nada(ni en la comida ni el estómago). Es otra falacia que han soltado y nos hemos tragado. El problema es que el 95% de los mortales tenemos el estómago permanentemente en un proceso de fermentación, putrefacción por mezclar alimentos que nos lleva a digerir algo y sacar conclusiones equivocas. 
Una es la grasa y la guerra que tenéis los paleodietistas pero no es la única y es lo que trato de desenmascarar. 

Para mí, según trato de averiguar usando mi propio cuerpo el problema es el almidón. Que ustedes demonizan en forma de cereales, azúcares y fruta. Carbohidratos. Yo excluyo de la lista de perniciosos la fruta. Es más asevero que la fruta es una bendición. A excepción del plátano que tiene almidón.(podría ser la fruta prohibida de adán y Eva...) 

Y mi cuerpo, y sobre todo mi mente no me engañan. La meditación salta como un resorte. 
Ahora mi cuerpo me pide plátano, pan, patatas, arroz como un yonky busca su dosis de caballo. Igualito. Y lo que quiero es que alguno de ustedes analice estos datos y dilucide el porqué. Y porqué no engordo. Y porqué ni la grasa ni la proteína me quita la ansiedad. 
Mi idea final es alimentarme exclusivamente de fruta. Tiempo al tiempo.

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 01:45 ----------

Acabo de leer tu editado. Me leeré el libro, ya que me interesa la temática. Pero mi idea sobre lo que pasó en verdad con la alimentación lo tengo claro. La carne es una adaptación que lleva unos pocos miles de años(muy pocos) y antes comíamos durante millones de años esencialmente fruta. 
La adaptación es muy traumática y evidentemente coincido en que nos permitió el ahorro y facultó para un desarrollo actual sin precedentes. Lo que no se yo si barajará ese doctor y tú son los trastornos que lastramos a causa de de no adaptarnos a esa nueva alimentación. 
Tú ves el problema en la agricultura- que por otro lado nos proporcionó mayores cotas de ahorro y desarrollo -y piensas que lo anterior está superado y adaptado el cuerpo. 

Yo pienso que si bien la agricultura ha sido el problema más grande, tenemos secuelas de la inadaptación a la carne también. Por eso he retrocedido hacia ser carnívoro, e intentar atajar primeramente el problema más grave. Las enfermedades provocadas por la agricultura totalitaria. 
Te voy a recomendar yo otro libro que sin ser definitivo en mi particular parecer puede gustarte mucho y ser muy esclarecedor también. El autor es Daniel quinn. El libro se titula la historia de B. 
Te voy a recomendar dos. Para el que tenga tiempo y no sepa que leer. Dieta amucosa de Arnold Ehret. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dugongo (12 May 2016)

quebractubre dijo:


> Gracias Rauxa. El caso es que mi genética y mi morfotipo no han cambiado antes y después del ayuno, verdad?
> He comido fruta a mogollón sin ansiedad cuando combinaba con cereales y engordando. Es ahora que no como NADA de almidón que no agarro peso (tampoco me importa, me veo bien así) pero tengo ansiedad.
> 
> Si hubiera tenido picos de insulina con mi dieta vegetariana, fruta a mansalva que es lo que comía antes 70%fruta y 30 de basura(inconsciente) en forma de cereales, no tendría duda que fueran picos de insulina, pero es que antes no tenía esos picos que dices y que yo noto en forma de ansiedad. Para mi es un proceso de desintoxicación.
> ...



No hay ni una sola fruta de las que compras en el supermercado, aunque sea el más hippie rama rama ding dong, que se parezca ni remotamente a la fruta de la época que tú buscas imitar. Investiga la pinta que tenían los plátanos antiguamente etc y la diferencia principal en cuanto a fibra y cantidad de azúcares. Y ten en cuenta que el plátano por ejemplo es uno de los manjares preferidos por los monos....

Luego te vas a ver al menos dos de los vídeos de Robert Lustig en los que habla de la fructosa y su digestión. Verás los procesos metabólicos implicados y la consecuencia de tomar demasiada fructosa. Y sí, la fructosa en principio no sube la insulina y blablabla. Pero te ha hecho adicto y alcohólico prácticamente (en cuanto a efectos en el hígado y cerebro). 

Buscas los almidones porque estos son glucosa en muy poco tiempo. Tu tracto digestivo sólo puede absorber una cantidad dada de fructosa de un golpe, diferente en cada persona pero definitivamente menos que la cantidad que estas tomando. La glucosa ayuda a desatascar eso. Es como si los receptores de fructosa funcionasen más rápido cuando hay glucosa a la vez presente porque la has ingerido. Mira si quieres las recomendaciones para la intolerancia a la fructosa (la normal no la chunga), que no es tu caso pero suele contener la explicación de lo de la glucosa conjunta.

Estás sustituyendo los instintos que te pide el cuerpo por fuerza de voluntad, igualito que una anoréxica. Lo siento, pero lo que tienes es un trastorno alimentario. Con todo el cariño del mundo, ve a un psicológo que más o menos entienda de paleo etc. La ansiedad en este punto ya no te la quitará un bol de patatas, a largo plazo has creado un patrón de comportamiento. Asocias almidón a veneno consciente e inconscientemente. Hay una diferencia clara entre estar informado y estar "alerta" y obsesionarse.

Un abrazo. Y mucha suerte


----------



## Dabicito (12 May 2016)

Quebractubre, creo que estás muy equivocado en tus planteamientos.


Para empezar no hay nada seguro, tenemos restos alimenticios muy esporádicos aquí y allá, un porcentaje infinitesimal, no se puede decir categóricamente que el hábilis comía esto, el erectus aquello otro y sentar cátedra, se puede decir que en el campamento localizado en el sitio tal donde vivían 15 tipos se encontraron unas semillas o unos huesos datados de hace x miles de años, que seguramente fueron restos de una cena.

Por otro lado el ser humano se ha ido haciendo esencialmente omnívoro, comer todo lo inimaginable en cualquier ecosistema, y eso incluye la adaptación en muy poco tiempo a cambios en la dieta forzados por la emigración y los constantes cambios, como prueba el que los descendientes de ganaderos neolíticos toleren bien la leche y el resto de la humanidad sea incapaz de digerirla. 

El hecho de comer de todo incluye carne, claro que sí, carroña, pequeños bichos, tú piensas en mamuts hace 40.000 años, la carne incluye cualquier cosa, acción, práctica que pudieran ir comiendo

Fruta, ¿qué fruta?, ¿tú te crees que comían la misma fruta seleccionada y domesticada que comes tú, más apetitosa y con más azúcar? Nuestra fruta también es un legado del neolítico.

Productos del mar, moluscos, pescado. Yo no sé si el ser humano ya estaba muy desarrollado cuando empezó a emigrar y a explorar las costas, no sé cuándo se hizo pescador y dónde, pero sí tengo claro que no es una cosa de millones de años sino de "antes de ayer".

Lo que quiero decir es que no hay una comida ideal, estándar para el ser humano. Somos sujetos adaptables. Por tanto no hace falta marcarse unas disciplinas tan obsesivas y escrupulosas. Es mi teoría, comer natural, vegetales, algo de carne y nada de azúcares industriales.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (12 May 2016)

A nivel genérico, ¿Cuánta fruta consideráis que es recomendable comer al día? ¿De qué forma? (con otras comidas, separada de otras comidas, por la mañana, por la noche...)

Gracias


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 May 2016)

quebractubre dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Voy a analizarla.
> Como he estado un mes con un sólo tiempo de comida y sólo frutas y no tuve problemas? Lo digo más que nada por que el pico de insulina no lo notaba antes. Sólo ahora, después del ayuno y tengo muchas dudas que sea un pico de insulina. Además puedo comer un salteado de verduras, ensalada, incluso un pollo entero y sigo con ansiedad. Sin comer fruta y hasta reventar.
> 
> ...



Lo primero, creo que estás siguiendo una forma de alimentación extrema, de la que no tengo ni puñetera idea de cuáles podrían ser las consecuencias.

Creo que todos somos mayorcitos, pero ten cuidado porque podrías sufrir -ahora o en un futuro- un trastorno alimentario grave.

Ayunos de 15 días no se los recomendaría ni a mi peor enemigo, como no fuera por experimentar y bajo control estricto. Si dices que te ayuda con la meditación, me lo creo, pero es que es muy hardcore, es como tomar sustancias alucinógenas o directamente enteógenas. El ayuno prolongado provoca cambios fisiológicos duraderos o incluso permanentes. Los ayunos largos son EXTREMADAMENTE peligrosos.

Comer únicamente a base de fruta me parece asimismo peligroso, además de injustificado desde cualquier enfoque nutricional con los conocimientos fisiológicos que tenemos. La fruta es un alimento *NUTRICIONALMENTE POBRE*. No veo ninguna justificación tampoco a eliminar los almidones, más allá de supuestos controlados de dietas estrictamente cetogénicas, que sólo se me ocurren que se podrían justificar en casos graves de obesidad o diabetes tipo II.

Dices que estás muy delgado; claro, comiendo básicamente fruta y haciendo ayunos de 15 días de forma frecuente probablemente tengas carencias graves y estés, según muchos estándares, desnutrido.

Respecto a tu afirmación de que el ser humano sólo come carne "desde hace unos miles de años", debes revisar tus fuentes. Especies muy anteriores a la aparición ser humano, como por ejemplo el género Australopitecus. El Australopitecus Afarensis (de hace DOS MILLONES DE AÑOS) empleaba herramientas de piedra: hachas, lanzas, cuchillos (industria lítica Olduvayense) y con ellas cazaba animales y consumía su carne. Hay vestigios del uso del fuego para cocinar carne desde, al menos, hace 800.000 años por especies no humanas (Homo Erectus). Por tanto, cuidado, estás utilizando información errónea.

Un saludo.


----------



## zapatitos (12 May 2016)

quebractubre dijo:


> *Voy a exponer mi caso no se ni por donde empezar.
> Llevo unos 2.5 años sin comer nada industrial ni procesado, ni azúcar. El azúcar de la fruta natural sólo. De beber sólo agua pura.
> Llevaba 1.5 años de vegetariano con huevos(muy poco) y lácteos.
> Y llevo dos meses que he regresado a la carne y al pescado, pero me he quitado no sólo de gluten o cereales, sino de todo que contiene almidón. Patata, pan, pasta, cualquier semilla, cereal, tubérculo, legumbres fuera.
> ...



Yo creo que os complicais la existencia de una manera mala, dicho desde el máximo respeto por supuesto. Esto es muy sencillo, evitar dentro de tus posibilidades azúcar, bollería industrial, cereales procesados, grasas adulteradas, derivados de la carne de baja calidad y similares. Consumir verdura, algo de fruta y no tenerle miedo a la grasa. Y consumir carbohidratos como patatas, arroz o copos de avena según tu actividad física diaria. En esto último hay detractores que evitan los copos de avena pero eso en el fondo da igual la idea en si es la misma.

Con eso a mí y a todos los que conozco nos ha ido bastante en la salud y en la vida por eso me parece que a veces le buscais los tres pies al gato dicho ya digo desde el máximo respeto.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 11:01 ----------




VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> *A nivel genérico, ¿Cuánta fruta consideráis que es recomendable comer al día? ¿De qué forma? (con otras comidas, separada de otras comidas, por la mañana, por la noche...)
> 
> Gracias*



Yo como 3 o 4 piezas diarias y siempre con otros alimentos, normalmente manzana, albaricoque y naranjas. Después de entrenar también a lo mejor un plátano.

Saludos.


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (12 May 2016)

Hola, estimados conforeros.
Hoy he ido al médico a recoger el resultado de los analisis que me hice la semana pasada.
Decir que el motivo por el que fui fue por dolores en rodilla, que al parecer son artrosis.
Eso dice la médica, y al parecer la genética.
Bueno, al caso.
Adjunto los resultados para que los valoreis, a ver que os parecen.
Decir que llevo unos 6 meses de alimentación base paleo, con retirada al 99% de azúcar añadido por mí, de harinas, y de alimentos procesados. Sigo bastante fiel la filosofía paleo, y noto que me sienta muy bien. 
Partí de unos 85 kg, y en poco tiempo bajé a 74-75. Ahí me muevo, unas veces 73, otras 75 con algo, pero en ese rango.
Hago ayuno de 24 horas una vez por semana. Al principio costaba, pero ahora, no lo creereis, me lo pide el cuerpo.
Hace un par de semanas, empezé con algo de ejercicio Hiit, y con algo de musculación, en casa. Para mi asombro, engordé un par de kilos, o mejor dicho, el peso aumentó un par de kilos, De 74, que pesaba al inicio, pasé a 76. Quiero pensar que es músculo, porque lo demás lo veo igual. Con la calculadora de grasa corporal, me daba 20,5. Tengo que reducir abdomen, aunque tampoco me obsesiono mucho con ello.
Bueno, los analisis.




[/IMG]


----------



## Alcazar (12 May 2016)

El de los ayunos, si tu lo que haces es pasarte de la ralla con las proteinas e ingieres muy pocas grasas, es posible que tengas intoxicación proteínica o rabbit starvation (la hambruna del conejo en inglés)

Rabbit starvation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tiene como conecuencia el antojo constante de comer bien carbohidratos, bien grasas. Me he acordado de este mal por lo que comentas de tu obsesión por comer pan. Se que mucha gente dice "ah, guay, voy a ser paleo" y solo come carnes magras como el pavo con verduras porque la grasofobia es tan fuerte que no le meteran mano a un filete de cerdo.

Además creo que tu organismo debe estar devastado por la conjunción vegetarianismo+ayunos espartanos.


----------



## ALCOY (12 May 2016)

Incluso Bhuda dejó de ayunar...

Se propuso ayunar hasta resolver el problema del sufrimiento en el mundo...
Y esa era una labor ardua,.. así que casi que acaba más p´allá que p´acá...
Se dio cuenta de que bastaba la mesura y la moderación para poder estar en estado contemplativo... que no hacía falta ir más allá, a los extremossssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (12 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo como 3 o 4 piezas diarias y siempre con otros alimentos, normalmente manzana, albaricoque y naranjas. Después de entrenar también a lo mejor un plátano.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por la info.
Entiendo que una pieza con la comida y otra con la cena está bien entonces.

Saludos


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 May 2016)

masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS dijo:


> Hola, estimados conforeros.
> Hoy he ido al médico a recoger el resultado de los analisis que me hice la semana pasada.
> Decir que el motivo por el que fui fue por dolores en rodilla, que al parecer son artrosis.
> Eso dice la médica, y al parecer la genética.
> ...



Yo esto lo veo de libro, está todo dentro de los límites (el colesterol se pasa ligeramente el LDL pero es tan cerca del límite "oficial" que yo no le daría ni la menor importancia).

Si te encuentras bien sigue como hasta ahora.


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (12 May 2016)

Yo me encuentro genial, mejor que nunca, salvo el dolor de rodilla. Reforzare musculo
Otra cosa. Lo único que tomó que se sale de la filosofía paleo, en cierta medida es el kefir. Pero me aporta tantos beneficios a nivel inmunitario, digestivo, etc, que no lo cambio por nada. Para mi es una bendición. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ALCOY (12 May 2016)

masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS dijo:


> Yo me encuentro genial, mejor que nunca, salvo el dolor de rodilla. Reforzare musculo
> Otra cosa. Lo único que tomó que se sale de la filosofía paleo, en cierta medida es el kefir. Pero me aporta tantos beneficios a nivel inmunitario, digestivo, etc, que no lo cambio por nada. Para mi es una bendición.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk





Hay literatura de que actuando sobre cuádriceps se puede producir beneficio en la rodilla... pero con cuidado, no te la vayas a reventar...
observa con que ejercicios obtienes refuerzo y mejoría y cuales te causan emperoramiento... escucha a tu cuerpo, a tu rodilla, más bien...
Otra cosa que puedes probar el la electroestimulación... como estamos en el foro lonchafinsta, en el Lidl suelen sacar a cada 6 meses un aparatejo de electroestimulación que ronda los 24 leureles...
puedes usar con parches en cuádriceps programas endorfínicos y que mejoren el riego sanguíneo en la zona... hay programas de 3 a 7 hz que producen un suave bombeo y que te puede sentar bien para a rodilla...
siempre con ajuste suave y agradable... no tienes que pasarte de potencia, ni notar ni un ápice de dolor, ni martilleo aunque fuese ligero...
es otra opción...


----------



## masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS (12 May 2016)

Estudiaré el Tema. Gracias 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (12 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Yo esto lo veo de libro, está todo dentro de los límites (el colesterol se pasa ligeramente el LDL pero es tan cerca del límite "oficial" que yo no le daría ni la menor importancia).
> 
> Si te encuentras bien sigue como hasta ahora.*



Los límites dependen del laboratorio que los analice, en el análisis que me hice hace solo dos meses me pusieron de límites LDL 175, Triglicéridos 200, Glucosa 120, HDL no me pusieron ningún límite.

No se si es que tendrán un bombo de lotería y sortearán las cifras pero vamos es un caos absoluto que ni ellos mismos entienden.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 13:42 ----------




masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS dijo:


> *Yo me encuentro genial, mejor que nunca, salvo el dolor de rodilla. Reforzare musculo
> Otra cosa. Lo único que tomó que se sale de la filosofía paleo, en cierta medida es el kefir. Pero me aporta tantos beneficios a nivel inmunitario, digestivo, etc, que no lo cambio por nada. Para mi es una bendición.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk*



Para la rodilla tienes que reforzar el vasto interno del cuadriceps y también un músculo muy olvidado que es el glúteo medio. Si estos músculos no están fortalecidos cuando andas, cuando corres, etc todo la amortiguación del impacto se lo comerán las rodillas, si están fortalecidos serán los músculos lo que absorban gran parte de ese impacto.

Poniendo en el buscador por ejemplo ejercicios vasto interno y ejercicios gluteo medio te saldrá más información.

Aviso consejo: el ejercicio más típico que existe para el vasto interno que son las elevaciones de pierna sentado en máquina son buenos para aumentar la masa muscular de ese músculo pero para reforzamiento de la rodilla que es lo que te interesa más no son ideales ya que no imitan movimientos básicos de impacto de la rodilla.

Saludos.


----------



## Ragnar (12 May 2016)

He empezado a seguir vuestras indicaciones esta semana, pero no me queda claro si se puede comer queso (roquefort es el que mas me interesa especialmente) y arroz, salvo esos 2 elementos me alimento a base de carne, pescados, verduras y huevos, el resto de alimentos ni los pruebo (como digo, he empezado este lunes)

Respecto al ejercicio que realizo, salgo a andar todos los días 1 hora, también hago 2 horas de bici a la semana y 2-3 veces a la semana de pesas en sesiones de 30 minutos


----------



## Clavisto (12 May 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> He empezado a seguir vuestras indicaciones esta semana, pero no me queda claro si se puede comer queso (roquefort es el que mas me interesa especialmente) y arroz, salvo esos 2 elementos me alimento a base de carne, pescados, verduras y huevos, el resto de alimentos ni los pruebo (como digo, he empezado este lunes)
> 
> Respecto al ejercicio que realizo, salgo a andar todos los días 1 hora, también hago 2 horas de bici a la semana y 2-3 veces a la semana de pesas en sesiones de 30 minutos



Si no eres intolerante a la lactosa y no abusas del arroz para la actividad física que desempeñas no veo problema.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 May 2016)

Respecto a ayunos, se que es muy personal pero yo mismo ayuno (16/8) casi todos los días, llevo con ellos varios meses y no noto ningún bajón. 

Suelo cenar a las 21:30 y no comer hasta las 14:30 habiendo entrenado (fuerza) de 13:00-14:00, no tengo hambre por la mañana. Puedo hacer sentadilla, Peso Muerto, Press Militar, Press Banca todos ellos pesados a 1x5 después de haber estado sin comer 15-16h.

Entiendo que debería rendir más con comida pre-entreno, pero no es así los días que entreno después de comer (2-3h después) rindo peor.



Ragnar dijo:


> He empezado a seguir vuestras indicaciones esta semana, pero no me queda claro si se puede comer queso (roquefort es el que mas me interesa especialmente) y arroz, salvo esos 2 elementos me alimento a base de carne, pescados, verduras y huevos, el resto de alimentos ni los pruebo (como digo, he empezado este lunes)
> 
> Respecto al ejercicio que realizo, salgo a andar todos los días 1 hora, también hago 2 horas de bici a la semana y 2-3 veces a la semana de pesas en sesiones de 30 minutos



El roquefort suele ser además de leche de cabra cruda, a mi me encanta.


----------



## zapatitos (12 May 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> *Respecto a ayunos, se que es muy personal pero yo mismo ayuno (16/8) casi todos los días, llevo con ellos varios meses y no noto ningún bajón.
> 
> Suelo cenar a las 21:30 y no comer hasta las 14:30 habiendo entrenado (fuerza) de 13:00-14:00, no tengo hambre por la mañana. Puedo hacer sentadilla, Peso Muerto, Press Militar, Press Banca todos ellos pesados a 1x5 después de haber estado sin comer 15-16h.
> 
> ...



Yo no me creo que alguien rinda más deportivamente hablando sin hacer una comida preentreno que haciéndola, no digo que no entrenes bien y pesado sin hacerla pero haciendo una comida preentreno correctamente una persona mejora sus marcas que si no la hace si o si. Algo falla ahí.

No se el tipo de comida preentreno que harás cuando notas que rindes menos pero yo la hago 60-70 minutos antes de entrenar y suelo tomar 75 gr de carbos + 25 gr protes + algo de grasa en forma de alguna nuez, yema de huevo y/o manteca de cacahuete. Carbos casi todos complejos en forma de patata, arroz, copos de avena más unos poquitos simples como uvas pasas, miel. Y después de entrenar cambio a 50-50 y también un poquitín de grasa.

Esto puede cambiar según la intensidad del día o el plan que tenga pero más o menos es así.

Saludos.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no me creo que alguien rinda más deportivamente hablando sin hacer una comida preentreno que haciéndola, no digo que no entrenes bien y pesado sin hacerla pero haciendo una comida preentreno correctamente una persona mejora sus marcas que si no la hace si o si. Algo falla ahí.
> 
> No se el tipo de comida preentreno que harás cuando notas que rindes menos pero yo la hago 60-70 minutos antes de entrenar y suelo tomar 75 gr de carbos + 25 gr protes + algo de grasa en forma de alguna nuez, yema de huevo y/o manteca de cacahuete. Carbos casi todos complejos en forma de patata, arroz, copos de avena más unos poquitos simples como uvas pasas, miel. Y después de entrenar cambio a 50-50 y también un poquitín de grasa.
> 
> ...



Sí claro por eso he dicho que debería rendir más pero siento como que no, que se deberá a que la comida no fue la adecuada a que estoy cansado...

De todas formas me he expresado mal, no hago una comida pre-entreno, si no que entreno 2 o 3h después de comer (a la tarde vamos) y no me siento igual de bien.

En cualquier caso probaré esas cantidades, ¿que protes e hidratos tomas? ¿son paleo? ¿Avena? ¿batidos? ¿arroz? ¿atún?

¿100gr de arroz revuelto con 1 lata de Atún y 1 huevo?
¿100gr de avena + 1cazo de protes + con cacao puro y canela?


----------



## Redditch (12 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Como veo que hay que predicar con el ejemplo, deciros que hoy he comenzado a experimentar vuestra alimentacion para poder hablar desde la experiencia. Me reitero en que la teoria "ancestral" me parece mera propaganda.
> 
> Realmente no se que sucedera en mi, no tengo sobrepeso (algun kilo si, como casi todo el mundo), y estoy en forma y con salud, pero quizas lo haga mas interesante, dentro de una semana os cuento.



Pero date un mes al menos, no creo yo que en 7 dias vayas a notar nada...


----------



## zapatitos (12 May 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> *Sí claro por eso he dicho que debería rendir más pero siento como que no, que se deberá a que la comida no fue la adecuada a que estoy cansado...
> 
> De todas formas me he expresado mal, no hago una comida pre-entreno, si no que entreno 2 o 3h después de comer (a la tarde vamos) y no me siento igual de bien.
> 
> ...



La cantidad varía según el peso de la persona, lo standard antes de entrenar es tomar 1 gr por kilo de peso corporal, 75% carbos 25% grasas más un poco de grasa buena que no entra dentro del cálculo del porcentaje. Si por ejemplo pesas 80 kg pues serían 60 gr de carbos y 20 de protes. Después de entrenar el porcentaje cambia a 50-50 más la poquita grasa buena. Esto es standard y una cifra desde donde comenzar repito, depués puedes necesitar más de 1 gr por kilo de peso o menos, eso ya es la persona quien lo va calculando según como le vaya yendo o la intensidad del entrenamiento de ese día.

Yo me suelo hacer bizcocho de avena o barritas proteicas. En esta web hay una barrita proteica muy sencilla de hacer y que a veces hago porque es cómoda de comer sobre todo después de entrenar, lo único adaptar las cantidades a tí.


*Receta De Barritas Proteicas Para Cualquier Hora Del Día.*

En el fondo da igual como lo comas siempre que sean carbos y protes sanas y de calidad.

Si tomas proteina en polvo de suero no la cocines como hacen muchos que la desnaturalizas, mejor en barritas como la de esa web. Que por cierto están muy buenas, demasiado buenas incluso.

También he probado a hacer esas barritas con patata (queda así como el mazapán) y con arroz, con la cocina hay que experimentar 

Saludos.



Redditch dijo:


> *Pero date un mes al menos, no creo yo que en 7 dias vayas a notar nada*
> 
> 
> > Pero si no está haciendo lo que dice sino solo troleando, verás como dentro de X tiempo vienen diciendo que está peor y no le ha funcionado nada y que le va mejor comiendo pan y macarrones con tomate.
> ...


----------



## sada (12 May 2016)

desayuno: lo de siempre agua + cacaco mantequilla cafe
media mañana café con leche y minitapa de tortilla y de queso sin pan
hoy brócoli con su refrito y merluza a la plancha
merendaré unas nueces
de cena sabe dios
he bajado volumen a tope, la piel y la cara mucho mejor...eso si la báscula ni se inmuta...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> desayuno: lo de siempre agua + cacaco mantequilla cafe
> media mañana café con leche y minitapa de tortilla y de queso sin pan
> hoy brócoli con su refrito y merluza a la plancha
> merendaré unas nueces
> ...



Pues eso sólo puede implicar una cosa: reduces grasa y aumentas masa muscular.

O eso o infringes las leyes de la termodinámica xd

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 18:15 ----------




Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Como veo que hay que predicar con el ejemplo, deciros que hoy he comenzado a experimentar vuestra alimentacion para poder hablar desde la experiencia. Me reitero en que la teoria "ancestral" me parece mera propaganda.
> 
> Realmente no se que sucedera en mi, no tengo sobrepeso (algun kilo si, como casi todo el mundo), y estoy en forma y con salud, pero quizas lo haga mas interesante, dentro de una semana os cuento.



Dos cosas: la primera, que si la alimentación que lleva hasta ahora le sienta bien, ¿por qué cambiarla? Si no tiene sobrepeso ni malestar alguno, siga como hasta ahora, hombre. 

La segunda, que 7 días para evaluar un cambio en la alimentación parece extremadamente poco. Tres meses al menos creo yo para poder valorar...


----------



## Ragnar (12 May 2016)

Como consumís los frutos secos?

Me refiero, así al natural por aquí puedo encontrar cacahuetes, nueces, almendras...

pero si quiero añadir más variedad ya me los venden "salados", como las nueces de macadamia.

Los consumís al natural con sus cascaras y demás, o los compráis de bolsa en un super


----------



## sada (12 May 2016)

por cierto algo que noto es la rinitis alérgica, el año pasado tuve que ir al médico y me recetó pastillas y espray ..y si no mejoraba pincharme cada 15 días como hice hace años.
mis síntomas son que me despierto y venga estornudar y congestión nasal. 
este año igual enero fatal...y febrero..y en carnaval justamente viajé a Cadiz con mis pastillas y ya no hizo falta que las tomase..pensé que sería por el clima..perooooo ya no he vuelto a tomarlas. 
he de decir que he dejado el pan hace poco y la leche menos de 1 mes.. pero antes tomaba pan del mercadona ese de la bolsa rosa que no tiene azúcar, luego me pasé al de centeno 100 ecológico de una panadería de aldea... y ahora ya hará un mes nada.
espero que lo de mi alergia siga así de bien y poder tirar las pastis.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (12 May 2016)

Madre de dios... He comido en casa de un familiar y me siento morir...también es que comen de pena... Para beber coca cola y zumo envasado aunque yo sólo tomé agua. En vez de pan tenían croissants de esos industriales :vomito: con un horrible sabor a no sé qué y luego de postre han sacado un helado que sólo me sabía a azúcar y leche que aunque no.llevaba nada me ha sabido fatal. Tengo el estómago....:: 
Joer :vomito: :vomito:


----------



## Clavisto (12 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> desayuno: lo de siempre agua + cacaco mantequilla cafe
> media mañana café con leche y minitapa de tortilla y de queso sin pan
> hoy brócoli con su refrito y merluza a la plancha
> merendaré unas nueces
> ...



Deberías hacer con lo báscula lo mismo que Led Zeppelin con los televisores.


----------



## sada (12 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Deberías hacer con lo báscula lo mismo que Led Zeppelin con los televisores.



perdone mi ignorancia pero no se que hizo Led Zeppelin con los televisores.
si es tirarla a la basura me costó casi 50€ :´(


----------



## Dugongo (12 May 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Como consumís los frutos secos?
> 
> Me refiero, así al natural por aquí puedo encontrar cacahuetes, nueces, almendras...
> 
> ...



Enteros, con piel sin más misterio para picar un puñadito.

Para cocinar, pelados enteros o molidos hechos harina, según la receta.

En ningún caso con sal ni nada añadido. Preferentemente todos crudos. 

Recuerda que si no te lo puedes comer crudo, probablemente no sea bueno. Es lo mismo que con la patata etc. Hay alguna legumbre disfrazada de fruto seco y algún otro parecido que no se recomienda. El resto, sin problemas.

Los compro por internet o en tiendas especializadas cuando es en grandes cantidades. No sé por que te cuesta encontrarlos al natural. Lo siento, no te puedo ayudar


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Como veo que hay que predicar con el ejemplo, deciros que hoy he comenzado a experimentar vuestra alimentacion para poder hablar desde la experiencia. Me reitero en que la teoria "ancestral" me parece mera propaganda.
> 
> Realmente no se que sucedera en mi, no tengo sobrepeso (algun kilo si, como casi todo el mundo), y estoy en forma y con salud, pero quizas lo haga mas interesante, dentro de una semana os cuento.



Te aconsejo la whore30 es cuando de verdad notarás los cambios. Te paso el enlace:

La dieta Whole30 ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo


----------



## Dabicito (12 May 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Como consumís los frutos secos?
> 
> Me refiero, así al natural por aquí puedo encontrar cacahuetes, nueces, almendras...
> 
> ...



Almendras (sin sal) y nueces.

Lo que hago yo; las nueces en el desayuno, enteras con su cáscara porque así controlas más la dosis, 4, 5...depende de cada uno.

Y las almendras crudas mezcladas en las comidas y ensaladas, en pequeños puñados. Le dan un toque a cualquier comida.

Con eso basta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 May 2016)

Y recordad que los cacahuetes no son frutos secos sino legumbres.


----------



## Clavisto (12 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> perdone mi ignorancia pero no se que hizo Led Zeppelin con los televisores.
> si es tirarla a la basura me costó casi 50€ :´(



Tirarlos por las ventanas de los hoteles.

- ¿Sabe? -le dijo el director de uno de ellos a Peter Grant, el manager, mientras le pagaba el facturón por la estancia y los destrozos-, siempre he tenido ganas de hacer eso que hacen sus chicos.
- ¿El qué? -inquirió el hercúleo y amenazante Hombre del Saco de Billetes
- Tirar un televisor por la ventana

El señor Grant se quedó mirando con curiosidad a ese hombrecillo serio y educado...

- Pues no se quede con las ganas...Ahí van 500 dólares y dese el gustazo por cortesía de Led Zeppelin.


Y así lo hizo.



http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFuB-2WkEX0


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (12 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Como veo que hay que predicar con el ejemplo, deciros que hoy he comenzado a experimentar vuestra alimentacion para poder hablar desde la experiencia. Me reitero en que la teoria "ancestral" me parece mera propaganda.
> 
> Realmente no se que sucedera en mi, no tengo sobrepeso (algun kilo si, como casi todo el mundo), y estoy en forma y con salud, pero quizas lo haga mas interesante, dentro de una semana os cuento.



En una semana con sobrepeso aun podrias notar algun efecto visible, sin sobrepeso lo unico que contaras es que has echado en falta el pan.

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 22:13 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> Almendras (sin sal) y nueces.
> 
> Lo que hago yo; las nueces en el desayuno, enteras con su cáscara porque así controlas más la dosis, 4, 5...depende de cada uno.
> 
> ...



Yo esque me niego a buscar frutos secos por ahi. Cojo lo menos malo que encuentro en el super. Almendras crudas hay, nueces tambien, luego pipas tostadas aguasal (no se pasan de sal), pistachos tostados (algo mas de sal), pipas peladas de calabaza tostadas (algo de sal llevan).


----------



## Ludovicus (12 May 2016)

Pregunta de las pruebas de evaluación externa para alumnos de 6º de Primaria que contempla la LOMCE:

Una dieta equilibrada ayuda a controlar el sobrepeso. ¿Qué dieta elegirías para no tener problemas de sobrepeso?

Opciones de respuesta:
-Una rica en fibra y grasas
-Una rica en hidratos de carbono y grasas
-Una rica en fibra e hidratos de carbono
-Una rica en grasas y proteínas

Respuesta correcta:
Una rica en fibra e hidratos de carbono


----------



## Dabicito (12 May 2016)

para un niño puede ser


----------



## PATITOXXL (12 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> para un niño puede ser





Claro, porque como los niños no tienen que crecer no necesitan nada que no se encuentre en la fibra o los hidratos ::::::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (12 May 2016)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Pregunta de las pruebas de evaluación externa para alumnos de 6º de Primaria que contempla la LOMCE:
> 
> Una dieta equilibrada ayuda a controlar el sobrepeso. ¿Qué dieta elegirías para no tener problemas de sobrepeso?
> 
> ...



Acojonante. Hay que seguir formando futuros diabéticos y obesos...las farmacéuticas tienen que seguir ganando pasta :ouch:


----------



## Qui (12 May 2016)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Pregunta de las pruebas de evaluación externa para alumnos de 6º de Primaria que contempla la LOMCE:
> 
> Una dieta equilibrada ayuda a controlar el sobrepeso. ¿Qué dieta elegirías para no tener problemas de sobrepeso?
> 
> ...



Por eso les digo a mis hijos que tienen que responder en los exámenes lo que les enseñan en el colegio a pesar de que sepan que eso no es así.


----------



## MAUSER (12 May 2016)

Yo elegiría la dieta 65 % grasas buenas. 25% Proteínas y 10% paleocarbos. que es la llevo y con 50 años muchas veces me asombro de la energía que tengo.

Por cierto hoy he comido mas de 8 huevos, lo digo para que alguno se cortocircuite.


----------



## ojete_borrado (13 May 2016)

Qué opináis? El lobby se pone a la defensiva?

Niños sanos con dietas para celiacos | Salud | EL MUNDO

Ni el gluten es tóxico ni eliminarlo de nuestra mesa supone llevar un estilo de vida más saludable, salvo que se trate de una persona diagnosticada con enfermedad celiaca. Son dos de los errores que marcan una tendencia al alza: la de adscribirse a una dieta sin gluten a pesar de no existir necesidad ni indicación médica. Tanto es así que la industria de alimentos sin este componente ha crecido desde 2013 un 136%, un porcentaje que no se corresponde con el aumento en el número de celiacos. Así lo señala un artículo que acaba de publicar la revista The Journal of Pediatrics.


Esta inclinación por la dieta sin gluten sin un diagnóstico previo de enfermedad celiaca "tiene importantes implicaciones para los niños", afirma Norelle Reilly, especialista en Gastroenterología Pediátrica en el centro médico de la Universidad de Columbia (Nueva York, EEUU). "Los padres a veces deciden eliminar el gluten de la dieta de sus hijos con la creencia de que así aliviarán algunos de sus síntomas digestivos o incluso creyendo que así se puede prevenir la enfermedad celiaca". Es otro concepto erróneo y, además, dichos síntomas, como pudiera ser la diarrea, no sólo están causados por la enfermedad celiaca. Hay otras causas de mala absorción intestinal, por ejemplo, intolerencia alimentaria, alteraciones de las mucosas, etc. El hecho de tratar con dieta sin gluten sin pasar por el médico "puede dificultar el diagnóstico real de la enfermedad celiaca".

Esto sucede porque al eliminar el gluten de la dieta, "se modifican los marcadores serológicos del individuo: los anticuerpos antigliadina IgA (AAG), antiendomisio IgA (AAE) y antitransglutaminasa tisular IgA (ATGt-IgA) y esto ocasiona falsos negativos e impide el seguimiento y los controles adecuados", argumenta Federico Argüelles Martín, especialista de Aparato Digestivo y experto de la Sociedad Española de Patología Digestiva (SEPD).

Además, apunta el autor del artículo de The Journal of Pediatrics, "descartar por nuestra cuenta el gluten podría aumentar la ingesta de grasas y calorías". Al parecer, aunque este componente no tiene propiedades nutritivas, incrementa la sensación de hambre y la resistencia a la insulina. Según un estudio de la Sociedad Americana de Nutrición Clínica, los alimentos sin gluten se caracterizan por un mayor índice glucémico que los que sí lo contienen. Es decir, el gluten ralentiza la absorción de los azúcares que llevan los alimentos con carbohidratos.

"Lo que es incuestionable es que la dieta sin gluten sin necesidad médica no aporta ningún beneficio", sentencia el estadounidense Reilly. Una idea que remarca Argüelles con otro dato: "La dieta mediterránea es eficaz en la prevención de enfermedades cardiovasculares y está muy basada en productos con gluten". En definitiva, "no se debe hacer nada sin la recomendación del pediatra", apostilla el experto español.

Ni el gluten es tóxico, ni eliminarlo sin indicación médica es una alternativa más saludable, ni va a prevenir la aparición de la enfermedad celiaca. No hay evidencia científica que apoye estos motivos. Es cierto que cuando alguno de los miembros de la familia está diagnosticado con enfermedad celiaca, aumenta la tendencia a imponer estas dietas a los hijos a modo de prevención. Efectivamente, existe una predisposición genética, pero no siempre que se tiene se desarrolla la patología. Debe ser el pediatra el que diagnostique e indique la dieta sin gluten: "A través de los síntomas, con la historia clínica del paciente, el análisis de sangre y, en última instancia, sólo si el caso es dudoso, se realiza una biopsia intestinal", explica el especialista del Aparato Digestivo que además es pediatra.

No hay pruebas científicas de que una dieta sin gluten sea beneficiosa para los niños sin diagnóstico verificado de enfermedad celiaca, ni tampoco de alergia al trigo. Lo primero que se resiente en ellos, y sin necesidad, "es la calidad de vida", apunta Norelle Reilly. Una idea que subraya el pediatra español: "Al niño se le somete a limitaciones y diferenciación sin necesidad que le catalogan en una etiqueta que no le corresponde".

Los padres deben estar bien informados y dejar que sea un pediatra quien diagnostique primero y recomiende después. "Sólo los niños celiacos y las personas celiacas en general podrán beneficiarse de una dieta sin gluten", ya que esta proteína (presente en la semilla de los cereales como el trigo, cebada o el centeno) es la que les produce lesiones en las vellosidades intestinales.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 May 2016)

ojete dijo:


> Qué opináis? El lobby se pone a la defensiva?
> 
> Niños sanos con dietas para celiacos | Salud | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...



Vaya capazo de gilipolleces para los tonticos de siempre. Están acojinados, vamos a ver cosas como estas mucho a partir de ahora porque hay mucha gente despertando.


----------



## Dugongo (13 May 2016)

ojete dijo:


> Qué opináis? El lobby se pone a la defensiva?
> 
> Niños sanos con dietas para celiacos | Salud | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...



Están muy desactualizados en esa noticia. Hace muchos años que se estableció la intolerancia al gluten no celiaca, que no afecta a las vellosidades intestinales pero sí causa un montón de síntomas varios. La asociación de celiacos de Madrid hasta se cambió el nombre para incluir a los intolerantes, hace ya bastante.

El problema con esos imbéciles que deciden que el gluten es malo y entonces se hinchan a comprar alimentos sin gluten procesados sustitutivos es que no han entendido que esos nuevos otros venenos que compran son el mismo perro con otro collar. Para comer sin gluten hay muchos alimentos que no lo llevan de forma natural, como verduras, carne, huevos, frutas, arroz, pescado, etc.

Comerse una pizza sin gluten cada día, recién sacada del congelador es seguir en las mismas. Esos productos procesados sin gluten están hechos para excepciones. Y todos los médicos y asociaciones es lo primero que dicen. Llevar dieta sin gluten estricta y no abusar de los sustitutos sin gluten.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Te aconsejo la whore30 es cuando de verdad notarás los cambios. Te paso el enlace:
> 
> La dieta Whole30 ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo



Sí, la whore30 es la leche, mejor aún una whore de 20 ::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Están muy desactualizados en esa noticia. Hace muchos años que se estableció la intolerancia al gluten no celiaca, que no afecta a las vellosidades intestinales pero sí causa un montón de síntomas varios. La asociación de celiacos de Madrid hasta se cambió el nombre para incluir a los intolerantes, hace ya bastante.
> 
> El problema con esos imbéciles que deciden que el gluten es malo y entonces se hinchan a comprar alimentos sin gluten procesados sustitutivos es que no han entendido que esos nuevos otros venenos que compran son el mismo perro con otro collar. Para comer sin gluten hay muchos alimentos que no lo llevan de forma natural, como verduras, carne, huevos, frutas, arroz, pescado, etc.
> 
> Comerse una pizza sin gluten cada día, recién sacada del congelador es seguir en las mismas. Esos productos procesados sin gluten están hechos para excepciones. Y todos los médicos y asociaciones es lo primero que dicen. Llevar dieta sin gluten estricta y no abusar de los sustitutos sin gluten.



Los panes y demás productos especiales para celíacos llevan mogollón de grasas malas, aditivos y demás mierdas. Llevas toda la razón. Los sustitutos sin gluten son lo peor.


----------



## zapatitos (13 May 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> *Yo elegiría la dieta 65 % grasas buenas. 25% Proteínas y 10% paleocarbos. que es la llevo y con 50 años muchas veces me asombro de la energía que tengo.
> 
> Por cierto hoy he comido mas de 8 huevos, lo digo para que alguno se cortocircuite.*



Y habrías suspendido el examen.

En los examenes igual que en las entrevistas laborales tienes que responder con el cerebro del examinador y no con tu propio cerebro.

Cualquier pregunta que tenga una respuesta como hay que comer un poco de pan en todas las comidas o hay que comer de todo pero con moderación, etc hay que contestarla que SI que apruebas seguro.

Saludos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Los panes y demás productos especiales para celíacos llevan mogollón de grasas malas, aditivos y demás mierdas. Llevas toda la razón. Los sustitutos sin gluten son lo peor.



Más bien, la comida procesada que nos están dando en general es una puuuuuuuuut.........a mierda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 May 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Sí, la whore30 es la leche, mejor aún una whore de 20 ::



Joder qué rápido eres, y eso que lo corregí al instante.. ::


----------



## Alcazar (14 May 2016)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Pregunta de las pruebas de evaluación externa para alumnos de 6º de Primaria que contempla la LOMCE:
> 
> Una dieta equilibrada ayuda a controlar el sobrepeso. ¿Qué dieta elegirías para no tener problemas de sobrepeso?
> 
> ...




Hice el examen en la web del periódico, vi esa pregunta y la falle a posta, aunque de antemano sabía cuál era la respuesta correcta para ellos.

También había respuestas pro Viogen y anti el maltrato animal. El horror!!! Los logseros acabarán siendo considerados una generación valiosa.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 May 2016)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Más bien, la comida procesada que nos están dando en general es una puuuuuuuuut.........a mierda.



Ya, pero es que a ellos por ejemplo, en un triste pan de molde les meten más guarrería que a un pan de molde normal, que ya es decir ::


----------



## guaxx (14 May 2016)

Leído el El Correo ahora mismo, pongo el titular y un párrafo que me ha llamado la atención.





Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (14 May 2016)

Lo de "sin base científica" ya suena a "sin dinero para comprar estudios favorables, pringuis"


----------



## malibux (14 May 2016)

Con esos alimentos se engorda "sanamente", en su justa medida ::::

Hoy he visto una foto de toda la gente de mi antiguo pueblo, de hace 100 años, no había ni un gordaco. Y eso que se meterían sus morcillacas, sus chuletones y sus carajillos (que tampoco es la panacea de dieta, pero ya me entendéis)


----------



## MAUSER (14 May 2016)

Ayer estuve en una barbacoa con los amigos... Pues nada, llevar yo la Paleo no les mola a ellos. 

Tío gordaco diciéndome que no quería comer panceta (crujiente una maravilla) y que le habían mandado una dieta para adelgazar basada en que lo único que puede comer son patatas (Lo habéis oído alguna vez.) Yo creo que una diabetes se está rifando, solo come patatas (por eso tuvimos que hacer patatas en la parrilla).

Pues bien, los colegas que me han visto en otros tiempos preguntando como me había quedado tan tipo, pero a la vez obsesionados con que comiera pan y al final de la comida me ofrecieron chocolate, me negué (luego leí la etiqueta y llevaba un 50% de azúcar). También una especie de tarta de esas industriales, tampoco... Estuve apunto de caer... pero pensé, voy a disfrutar esta mierda dos minutos... luego dientes sucios toda la tarde del azúcar y sentimientos de culpa por haber fracasado, además glucosa a manta, mas insulina = grasa a tope.

Pues yo iba con un plato lleno de morcillas 3, huevos 2, tomate, pancheta por lo menos 10 lonchas (las hice yo), almendras, pistachos y mi agua que me la llevé porque sabía que no iba a haber. *Los amigos diciéndome vas a estallar de colesterol*, pero ellos comiendo galletitas saladas, pan, cervezas a cascoporro, san jacobos, patatas fritas, etc. La gente está programada para comer mal creyendo que comen bien.

Si les explicas algo, no te hacen caso, ni los gordos, ponen cara de que te escuchen pero creo que están pensando en que estás loco o algo.

Esta mañana me he pesado y el peso igual. Si hubiera comido el chocolate azucarado ese y la tarta no podría decir lo mismo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 May 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> Leído el El Correo ahora mismo, pongo el titular y un párrafo que me ha llamado la atención.
> Ver archivo adjunto 70498
> Ver archivo adjunto 70499
> Ver archivo adjunto 70500
> ...



No veo ni.torta con el móvil :: pero lo poco que he podido leer en el Correo es que dice los "supuestos daños que produce el azúcar" así que me imagino de qué palo va :ouch:
Nada nada , a tomar azuquitar que es muy sano hoyga ::


----------



## zapatitos (14 May 2016)

guaxx dijo:


> *Leído el El Correo ahora mismo, pongo el titular y un párrafo que me ha llamado la atención.
> Ver archivo adjunto 70498
> Ver archivo adjunto 70499
> Ver archivo adjunto 70500
> *



Yo hago lo que dice ese periódico osease reduzco el azúcar a niveles sanos. Y los niveles sanos de consumo de azúcar son....cero y nada.

Saludos.


----------



## rikitiki (15 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y recordad que los cacahuetes no son frutos secos sino legumbres.



Los cacahuetes son frutos secos... que* además* son legumbres. lo que quizás no los haga adecuados para la dieta paleo. pero frutos secos son.

La acepción "fruto seco" tiene un significado cultural-gastronomico. no científico-botánico. De hecho los orejones, dátiles y pasas también son "frutos secos" En general es como se denominan todos los "frutos" o semillas con un porcentaje de agua muy bajo (secos) lo que permite conservarlos mucho más tiempo que los frutos no-secos.

(Es curioso como funcionan los memes en los foros de internet. Nuca dejaré de sorprenderme)


----------



## Rauxa (16 May 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Ayer estuve en una barbacoa con los amigos... Pues nada, llevar yo la Paleo no les mola a ellos.
> 
> Tío gordaco diciéndome que no quería comer panceta (crujiente una maravilla) y que le habían mandado una dieta para adelgazar basada en que lo único que puede comer son patatas (Lo habéis oído alguna vez.) Yo creo que una diabetes se está rifando, solo come patatas (por eso tuvimos que hacer patatas en la parrilla).
> 
> ...



"Nunca se ha comido tan mal, pensando que se comía tan bien".



A mi lo que me asombra de todo esto, es que los gordos no son capaces de ver qué les ha engordado realmente. A lo mejor el que tenga un sobrepeso de 2 kgs no lo verá claro, pero el obeso de +20 o + 30kgs....

O sea, yo soy gordo: me hincho a pan, todo tipo de harinas, fritos, coca colas....
Voy al médico y lo que hace el médico es decirme:
- Quítese usted de las grasas: frutos secos, aguacates, aceite de oliva, cocos, bacon... Y coma sobretodo muchos hidratos, pq sino se le "seca" el cerebro.

¿Pero cómo coño va a ser el causante de mis 20kg de sobrepeso algo que apenas como? 
Grima me de ver a los gordos aliñar la ensalada con una cucharadita de aceite de oliva. Qué pasa, que antes la aliñaban con medio litro de aceite?
Les quitan el bacon. Acaso se tomaban 10 lonchas al día? 
Vigile con los aguacates que con muy grasos :: (no conozco a obeso que haya probado 1, no antes ni después de ser gordo).
Y ojo con los frutos secos que son muy calóricos. Joder.... que se me presente alguien que sea obeso por culpa de las nueces y almendras. 


Nos han educado para no pensar ni razonar mucho (eso ya lo sabemos con el tema de las hipotecas en las que si uno se dedicara a pensar media tarde, no habría apenas hipotecados). Pero con el tema alimentación es también muy evidente.

Pero cómo la grasa es la culpable de mi obesidad, cuando esta no ha representado nunca ni el 10% de lo que me zampo?
Pero si como todo light, si la base con los cereales, pero si me hincho a zumos... 
Les preguntas y simplemente te dicen, es que me gusta mucho comer. 
Y yo digo: Si, ya, pero comer qué? Mucho qué? Mucho pan, muchas galletitas, muchos cereales o muchos cocos o aguacates o frutos secos? 

No, no, yo engordo pq como mucha cantidad.
Y yo dale que te pego: Que si vale, pero mucho qué. Tu has engordado por comer mucha grasa o por comer muchos azúcares/hidratos?

Pues nada...me miran con cara rara y continuan con sus galletitas digestive plus ultra y yo con mis anacardos.


----------



## trebol77 (16 May 2016)

Discrepo totalmente, un deportista debe tomar hidratos de carbono.
Yo todos los días hago deporte, cuando salgo a correr esa noche siempre ceno un bocadillo, ensalada, danone, fruta y algo de chocolate. Viernes y sábados pizza, chino, lo que surja... y al medio día pasta, legumbres, carne y arroz.
No me sobra un gramo de grasa, es más, te diría que me falta.
Si haces deporte y decides no tomar hidratos para mí es un enorme error.


----------



## guaxx (16 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo hago lo que dice ese periódico osease reduzco el azúcar a niveles sanos. Y los niveles sanos de consumo de azúcar son....cero y nada.
> 
> Saludos.



Se parece al meme forocochero de "son ciclos sanos"  

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (16 May 2016)

en cuanto al tema bebidas?? que es lo recomendable??????????? ademas de agua claro.


----------



## Donald Draper (16 May 2016)

trebol77 dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente, un deportista debe tomar hidratos de carbono.
> Yo todos los días hago deporte, cuando salgo a correr esa noche siempre ceno un bocadillo, ensalada, danone, fruta y algo de chocolate. Viernes y sábados pizza, chino, lo que surja... y al medio día pasta, legumbres, carne y arroz.
> No me sobra un gramo de grasa, es más, te diría que me falta.
> Si haces deporte y decides no tomar hidratos para mí es un enorme error.



hidratos no son sólo cereales y pan.
hidratos es fruta y verdura también. De hecho éstas son mejores incluirlas antes, al ser de liberación más lenta.

Yo también hago deporte, y no he notado bajada de rendimiento al quitarme trigo y suplirlo por verduras en el mediodia, sabiendo que entreno por la tarde.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 May 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> en cuanto al tema bebidas?? que es lo recomendable??????????? ademas de agua claro.



Agua, infusiones (son agua) y, esporádicamente, un poco de vino.

Y, ya.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (16 May 2016)

cerveza tampoco??? joder!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 May 2016)

Pac-Man dijo:


> Cumplo en unos días 31 años. De pequeño era un niño obeso, sobre los 8/9 años el pediatra dijo que me cambió el metabolismo y adelgace sin hacer nada. No me convertí en un fideo, pero ya no tenía sobrepeso.
> 
> Mido 176 y mi peso cuando hacia artes marciales era de 65kg con 18 años, es cuando mejor he estado en mi vida.
> 
> ...



ES que usted antes comía azúcar hasta en la sopa, el azúcar, el gran amigo de la diabetes y los kg en el siglo 20 y 21.


----------



## Rauxa (16 May 2016)

trebol77 dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente, un deportista debe tomar hidratos de carbono.
> Yo todos los días hago deporte, cuando salgo a correr esa noche siempre ceno un bocadillo, ensalada, danone, fruta y algo de chocolate. Viernes y sábados pizza, chino, lo que surja... y al medio día pasta, legumbres, carne y arroz.
> No me sobra un gramo de grasa, es más, te diría que me falta.
> Si haces deporte y decides no tomar hidratos para mí es un enorme error.



Nadie dice de no comer hidratos. Lo que se dice es de no comer farinaceos. Hay más hidratos más allá de las harinas. 
Y que estés delgado no quiere decir que estés comiendo bien. Haces mucho deporte y por eso estás delgado. Me gustaría verte sin tanto deporte y comiendo danomierdas, pizzas, bocadillos, y comidas en el chino.

Una persona que coma realmente bien, aunque no haga deporte estará delgado.
Y si haces mucho deporte y comes mierda, tb estarás delgado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 May 2016)

Pac-Man dijo:


> La verdad es que si. Y hubo épocas que iba a monster diario y botes de nocilla untados en galletas cada 2 dias, una salvajada. Menos mal que he parado a tiempo.



Lo peor es que el azúcar tiene un poder de adicción acojonante, te hace querer más azúcar, cada vez más. Te pones a mirar etiquetas y leches, hay azúcar por todos lados. Personalmente la tenga en lista negra. Las bebidas llamadas "energéticas" tienen todavía más que los refrescos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 May 2016)

rikitiki dijo:


> Los cacahuetes son frutos secos... que* además* son legumbres. lo que quizás no los haga adecuados para la dieta paleo. pero frutos secos son.
> 
> La acepción "fruto seco" tiene un significado cultural-gastronomico. no científico-botánico. De hecho los orejones, dátiles y pasas también son "frutos secos" En general es como se denominan todos los "frutos" o semillas con un porcentaje de agua muy bajo (secos) lo que permite conservarlos mucho más tiempo que los frutos no-secos.
> 
> (Es curioso como funcionan los memes en los foros de internet. Nuca dejaré de sorprenderme)



Buena apreciación y aportación. Gracias.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 May 2016)

Pac-Man dijo:


> He dejado de comer pan a diario, antes me metía casi 1 barra al día. He dejado de comer galletas y bollería, antes comía galletas a diario. No echo azúcar a nada. He dejado de comer salsas como la mayonesa y el ketchup, antes 1 bote de cada a la semana. He dejado la nocilla, también 1 bote semanal. He dejado las bebidas energéticas y la cocacola, antes monster y red bull cada semana. He dejado los precocinados, las pizzas y los fideos instantaneos que comía muy a menudo. Esos han sido los cambios mas importantes.



Lo lees todo junto y te parece una barbaridad, pero si vas al super, miras los carros de al lado del tuyo y son eso mismo que contabas: bollos, galletas, refrescos, salsas, mierdas.


----------



## Clavisto (16 May 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> cerveza tampoco??? joder!!



Por aquí leí a alguno que la cerveza es "pan líquido". Si vas a saco contra el pan es una frase que te deja derroido.

Una vez a la semana me bebo la Maestra de Mahou (no publi) que la han sacado ahora y está muy, muy, muy buena.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Por aquí leí a alguno que la cerveza es "pan líquido". Si vas a saco contra el pan es una frase que te deja derroido.
> 
> Una vez a la semana me bebo la Maestra de Mahou (no publi) que la han sacado ahora y está muy, muy, muy buena.



Tienes el mismo límite a la sensatez que yo, de vez en cuando una rubia, o dos!


----------



## Clavisto (16 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tienes el mismo límite a la sensatez que yo, de vez en cuando una rubia, o dos!



Y una piedra de Talisker el sábado por la tarde para entonarme detrás de la barra.


----------



## MAUSER (16 May 2016)

Yo llevo mas de 20 años haciéndolo... Cuando estoy comprando en un súper y me cruzo en la caja o por el resto del lugar con un gordo/a, familia de gordos, etc, les miro disimuladamente lo que llevan en el carro... Y no falla, golosinas, precocinados, lácteos, harinas y productos con azucar añadida, colas, fanta, etc. Hacer la prueba ya veréis... No falla.

Ojo, También veréis a gente delgada que lleva esas cosas pero claro no llevan su historial médico a la vista. O que tienen algún gordo en la casa.


----------



## trebol77 (16 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Nadie dice de no comer hidratos. Lo que se dice es de no comer farinaceos. Hay más hidratos más allá de las harinas.
> Y que estés delgado no quiere decir que estés comiendo bien. Haces mucho deporte y por eso estás delgado. Me gustaría verte sin tanto deporte y comiendo danomierdas, pizzas, bocadillos, y comidas en el chino.
> 
> Una persona que coma realmente bien, aunque no haga deporte estará delgado.
> Y si haces mucho deporte y comes mierda, tb estarás delgado.



Dicrepo
El pan es un alimento totalmente sano, al igual que las pastas.
Lo que no se puede hacer es meter en el mismo saco las galletas con sus 400 kcalorías y apenas saciantes con la pasta. Si comes 100 gramos de pasta con atún y queso por ejemplo es una comida perfectamente sana.
Un bocadillo es una comida que en modo alguno ha de ser desterrada, o unos cereales con avena y leche.
Mezcláis harinas e hidratos con alimentos altamente procesados.
¿ves muchos chinos gordos a base de arroz y pasta?


----------



## lewis (16 May 2016)

trebol77 dijo:


> Dicrepo
> *El pan es un alimento totalmente sano, al igual que las pastas.*
> Lo que no se puede hacer es meter en el mismo saco las galletas con sus 400 kcalorías y apenas saciantes con la pasta. Si comes 100 gramos de pasta con atún y queso por ejemplo es una comida perfectamente sana.
> Un bocadillo es una comida que en modo alguno ha de ser desterrada, o unos cereales con avena y leche.
> ...



Haga el favor de ponerse en la fila!!!


----------



## Rauxa (16 May 2016)

trebol77 dijo:


> Dicrepo
> El pan es un alimento totalmente sano, al igual que las pastas.
> Lo que no se puede hacer es meter en el mismo saco las galletas con sus 400 kcalorías y apenas saciantes con la pasta. Si comes 100 gramos de pasta con atún y queso por ejemplo es una comida perfectamente sana.
> Un bocadillo es una comida que en modo alguno ha de ser desterrada, o unos cereales con avena y leche.
> ...



Totalmente sano. Ya..... Llevamos más de 3000 posts en este hilo sobre este tema precisamente. Hemos preguntado por activa y por pasiva que alguien nos diga que carajos lleva la harina que la haga tan importante e imprescindible cuando cuando hemos estado 2 millones de años sin consumirla.
Compare usted los nutrientes de la harina con los de la verdura, por ejemplo. Y luego diga que prefiere usted meterse por la boca. Eso sin contar los antinutrientes y demás que tiene dicha harina. Sobretodo la de trigo.
Galletas Vs Pasta? Si mira bien su composición verá que no difieren mucho lo uno de lo otro. 
El pan de hoy día es considerado bollería, exactamente igual que una galleta.







De aquí salen las galletas, el pan y los macarrones. Habéis negado hasta la saciedad que esto fuera un alimento procesado. Cuando habéis visto que habíais metido la gamba os habéis sacado de la manga:
- Alimentos procesados Vs alimentos altamente procesados.
Como queriendo decir que los alimentos procesados ahora son buenos y que los malos que queríais decir vosotros son los ALTAMENTE procesados.


En fin, aún nadie a día de hoy me ha podido explicar ni demostrar pq un alimento tan insulso como es el pan, tan poco nutritivo y con tan poco valor energético y tan poco tolerable para el ser humano, tiene que ser la base de nuestra dieta.

Salga un poco de su madriguera e investigue pq a día de hoy los chinos están de pleno en una epidemia de obesidad y de diabetes.
¿porque los chinos están delgados comiendo arroz? | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## Clavisto (16 May 2016)

trebol77 dijo:


> Dicrepo
> El pan es un alimento totalmente sano, al igual que las pastas.
> Lo que no se puede hacer es meter en el mismo saco las galletas con sus 400 kcalorías y apenas saciantes con la pasta. *Si comes 100 gramos de pasta con atún y queso *por ejemplo es una comida perfectamente sana.
> Un bocadillo es una comida que en modo alguno ha de ser desterrada, o unos cereales con avena y leche.
> ...



Prueba a comer a pelo la pasta cocida, sin añadidura alguna, a ver si tienes huevos.

El valor o no de un alimento está en si puede ser suficiente por si mismo. Cualquiera puede comer atún o queso hasta saciarse y quedarse bien. Nadie podría decir eso tras hacerlo con pegamento a tiras.

O aquello de "pan con pan, comida de tontos"


----------



## trebol77 (16 May 2016)

Y por qué he de comer la pasta sola?
Prueba a correr 18 kilómetros y cenar sòlo verduras. Verás el agujero que tienes en el estòmago a media noche


----------



## Clavisto (16 May 2016)

trebol77 dijo:


> Y por qué he de comer la pasta sola?
> Prueba a correr 18 kilómetros y cenar sòlo verduras. Verás el agujero que tienes en el estòmago a media noche



- Porque así es como se sabe qué valor tienen las cosas: sin aditamento alguno. Por eso el oro es el oro. Esto es una ley.

- No tengo porqué correr 18 kilómetros. Y si tuviera algún motivo no los haría con el estómago como si fuera el de un tordo.


----------



## Rauxa (16 May 2016)

trebol77 dijo:


> Y por qué he de comer la pasta sola?
> Prueba a correr 18 kilómetros y cenar sòlo verduras. Verás el agujero que tienes en el estòmago a media noche



Mis maratonianos e ironmans compiten sin comer nada de harina.
Horas y horas compitiendo sin harinas.

Curioso, no?

Dean Karnazes que entre otras cosas ha corrido 50 maratones en 50 días en los USA, tp come pasta ni pan.

Dean Karnazes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Reflexione un poco hombre de dios.


----------



## Panko21 (16 May 2016)

Despues de unos meses, Me a acaban de dar los análisis del día 29 y son los siguientes:
Glucosa serica 104, nobfueron 8 horas de ayuno, pero l vez anterior me dio 100
Filtración glomerular ckd-epi 78m
Estos 2 anteriores son los q mas me preocupan
Colesterol total 225 ( venia de 220)
HDL 52
LDL 162 ( con la irani 133) sube desde 151
Trigliceridos 56 (venía de 79)

Algo de que preocuparme o cambiar?


----------



## Teselia (16 May 2016)

Pac-Man dijo:


> Cumplo en unos días 31 años. De pequeño era un niño obeso, sobre los 8/9 años el pediatra dijo que me cambió el metabolismo y adelgace sin hacer nada. No me convertí en un fideo, pero ya no tenía sobrepeso.
> 
> Mido 176 y mi peso cuando hacia artes marciales era de 65kg con 18 años, es cuando mejor he estado en mi vida.
> 
> ...



Caray, con este historial lo raro sería no notar cambios  enhorabuena.

En mi caso como vengo "portándome bien" muchos años, ahora no noto apenas nada. Pero me encuentro bien e intento centrarme en esas sensaciones.

Por cierto, ¿qué opináis del Body Pump? (En cada gimnasio puede tener un nombre distinto).


----------



## MAUSER (16 May 2016)

Panko21 dijo:


> Despues de unos meses, Me a acaban de dar los análisis del día 29 y son los siguientes:
> Glucosa serica 104, nobfueron 8 horas de ayuno, pero l vez anterior me dio 100
> Filtración glomerular ckd-epi 78m
> Estos 2 anteriores son los q mas me preocupan
> ...



Yo lo veo bien. Come más huevos q te suba un poco la lipoproteína de alta densidad. Yo estaría tan tranquilo.


----------



## trebol77 (16 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Mis maratonianos e ironmans compiten sin comer nada de harina.
> Horas y horas compitiendo sin harinas.
> 
> Curioso, no?
> ...



¿Cuántos hay así?
no entiendo que la harina sea un alimento prohibido para una persona sana que hace deporte.
Comprendo que guste más una dieta u otra, o que se hagan dietas extremas para adelgazar, pero teniendo una variedad de alimentos a tu alcance para mí lo normal es combinarlos


----------



## Rauxa (16 May 2016)

trebol77 dijo:


> ¿Cuántos hay así?
> no entiendo que la harina sea un alimento prohibido para una persona sana que hace deporte.
> Comprendo que guste más una dieta u otra, o que se hagan dietas extremas para adelgazar, pero teniendo una variedad de alimentos a tu alcance para mí lo normal es combinarlos



No digo que no. Simplemente digo que no tiene sentido que la harina sea la base de nuestra dieta, como así propugna nuestra amada pirámide de los alimentos.


----------



## lewis (16 May 2016)

¡Qué cansos son los troles, parecen tenistas¡


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 May 2016)

trebol77 dijo:


> Dicrepo
> El pan es un alimento totalmente sano, al igual que las pastas.
> Lo que no se puede hacer es meter en el mismo saco las galletas con sus 400 kcalorías y apenas saciantes con la pasta. Si comes 100 gramos de pasta con atún y queso por ejemplo es una comida perfectamente sana.
> Un bocadillo es una comida que en modo alguno ha de ser desterrada, o unos cereales con avena y leche.
> ...



Bueno, otro para despertarlo de matrix, pase usted por este hilo y tome la pastillita azul:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-trigo-gracias-debate-libro-del-dr-davis.html

De nada!


----------



## Clavisto (16 May 2016)

lewis dijo:


> ¡Qué cansos son los troles, *parecen tenistas*¡



Me lo quedo para mi repertorio, gracias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, ha pasado casi una semana desde que he seguido "el dogma" de este hilo, para poder hablar desde el conocimiento, por lo menos de mi cuerpo.
> 
> Antecendentes: Hago deporte varias veces a la semana, pero sin exageraciones, estoy en forma pero me sobra algun kilo.
> 
> ...



A ver otro igual. Pero en una semana que esperas?
En tan poco tiempo solo te da para perder todo el liquido retenido y a pasar el mono de azucares. Ni de coña activas la oxidacion de grasas como combustible para tu organismo.

Esque haceis unas pruebas relampago ... que no se que se pretende.

Pd. Por cierto cafe con leche = azucar en forma de lactosa. No se cuanta leche pero jode un pelin la prueba (mal hecha por rapida).

Pd2. Si haces deporte de peso ya te puedes poner fino a grasas saludables. No basta con dejar las harinas hay que meter el otro tipo de energia en cantidad. Y hidratos sin miedo de frutas, frutos secos y tuberculos.


----------



## Rauxa (16 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, ha pasado casi una semana desde que he seguido "el dogma" de este hilo, para poder hablar desde el conocimiento, por lo menos de mi cuerpo.
> 
> Antecendentes: Hago deporte varias veces a la semana, pero sin exageraciones, estoy en forma pero me sobra algun kilo.
> 
> ...



Como te ha dicho Karlos, es muy poco tiempo. Normalmente son un par de semanas hasta que el cuerpo se adapta a este cambio. Imagina, 40 años comiendo "mal", haces el cambio y el cuerpo sólo necesita como mucho un par de semanas.
Los síntomas que sufres son los habituales: dolor de cabeza, malestar, leves mareos, falta de energía...
Tu cuerpo está buscando desesperadamente su chute de azúcar y no lo encuentra. Así que tiene que reeducarse para ir a pillar la grasa como fuente de energía principal (que es lo suyo).
Continua una semana más y luego verás como de un día para otro, te levantas con una energía que no habías visto nunca.
Yo este finde he tenido 2 comidas fuertes. He pecado con pan, patatas fritas y postre. 
Total, que este lunes he vuelto a mi rutina habitual:
De hecho ayer ya ni cené pq no tenía hambre. Estaba empachado.

Hoy:
- Esta mañana. Nada. Solo café solo.
- Comida: he comido a las 3. O sea, he hecho un ayuno de 24 horas. He comida tortilla de ajos tiernos, una tortilla y un pincho de carne con alguna verdurita metida. De postre me he comido un par de nueces y unos pistachos. O sea, casi nada de hidratos. Solo los ajos tiernos y un par de trozos de verdura que había en el pincho.

- Cena. Ahora mismo. Como he comido bastante proteína en la comida, me encuentro muy saciado (de hecho hasta hace poco, muy empachado). Seguramente me coma un poco de crema de calabaza que me hice hace un par de días. Nada más. 

Mañana.
Me conozco y seguramente me levante con algo de dolor de cabeza y/o hambre de algo dulce. Me ocurre siempre que he pecado y luego llevo un dia 100% libre de azúcares y harinas.
Seguramente mi cuerpo me pedirá bastante agua. Así que me hidrataré bien y si tengo hambre de algo dulce, me comeré un par de frutas. Si no tengo esa ansiedad no comeré nada, hasta que tenga cierta hambre. 
A media mañana caerá un café solo y una tortilla a la francesa sin pan. 

Y luego ya, haré mi comida.

Yo ya llevo adaptado unos años a esto. Cuando tengo un finde un poco loco, el lunes intento hacer la paleo 100%. Y el martes puedo tener un pequeño bajón (un poco lo que te ha pasado a ti). Y es totalmente normal. Es ser consciente de ello. Es como la diferencia que encontrarías entre tomar 1 cubata o 5. Seguro que el día después no estás igual de mal. Pues con esto igual. Según tu adicción y tu cantidad de azúcar diaria ingerida, ahora te costará un poco más.

Pero raramente este estado te va a durar más de dos semanas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 May 2016)

Bueno, qué calladitos estáis ::
Dos artículos del Inmundo sobre nutrición:


La batalla contra el azúcar puede ser deliciosa | Zen sección | EL MUNDO

A más patatas, más riesgo de hipertensión | Salud | EL MUNDO Patatas, IG, azúcar en sangre y demás


----------



## Alcazar (18 May 2016)

Mi novia lleva tres semanas a dieta, ganando peso con su dieta de frutas azucaradas y panes integrales y yogures light, desesperada me pide consejo, le pongo mi dieta y pierde un kilo y 200 gramos en una semana.

En vez de sentirse feliz, la tía con una cara de mala hostia increíble, que es que no puede ser, que seguro que es agua que he estado bebiendo dos litros, bla, bla, bla.

Ayer vamos a una cena familiar donde había quesos y embutidos de calidad, y la tía escogiendo rufles, con la excusa que por cuatro papas que se coma no va a pasar nada, y el chorizo ibérico hiper grasiento ni lo toco.

En fin, las mujeres a lo suyo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Mi novia lleva tres semanas a dieta, ganando peso con su dieta de frutas azucaradas y panes integrales y yogures light, desesperada me pide consejo, le pongo mi dieta y pierde un kilo y 200 gramos en una semana.
> 
> En vez de sentirse feliz, la tía con una cara de mala hostia increíble, que es que no puede ser, que seguro que es agua que he estado bebiendo dos litros, bla, bla, bla.
> 
> ...



Mmm bueno, es que no es fácil quitarse de todas esas cosas a las que estamos tan acostumbrados. Hay que tener fuerza de voluntad. Yo cuando paso por delante de una pastelería :baba: o voy a la compra y veo lo que comía antes que me gustaba tanto :babaienso en las consecuencias para la salud de tomar toda esa mierda y se me quitan las ganas, pero hay que reconocer que está todo eso buenísimo. Pero lo dicho, la salud es lo primero. Tenemos que aguantar con este cuerpo hasta el día que muramos así que ya podemos cuidarlo bien. 
En fin, sigo con mis almendritas.::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Mi novia lleva tres semanas a dieta, ganando peso con su dieta de frutas azucaradas y panes integrales y yogures light, desesperada me pide consejo, le pongo mi dieta y pierde un kilo y 200 gramos en una semana.
> 
> En vez de sentirse feliz, la tía con una cara de mala hostia increíble, que es que no puede ser, que seguro que es agua que he estado bebiendo dos litros, bla, bla, bla.
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que sin ánimo de pecar de misógino, he apreciado en mi entorno que las mujeres, en general, parecen especialmente obtusas a la hora de entender los rudimentos que darían soporte a una dieta baja en carbohidratos. O afirman comprenderlos, los comprenden en la teoría, pero los ejecutan mal, cayendo en clichés como SIEMPRE tomar productos light, "olvidar" de un día para otro por qué hay que bajar los hidratos, o la incapacidad casi patológica para comer grasas. Para ellas hacer "dieta" es comer sólo verduras y agua y desfallecer de hambre. Aunque no les funcione, aunque sepan que no les funciona, aunque hayan probado lo otro obteniendo buenos resultados, todo da igual. Es como que se bloquean y persisten en los mismos errores. 

Son inasequibles al desaliento.

Me parece un tema interesante, claro que a lo mejor es sólo una apreciación mía ::


----------



## Clavisto (18 May 2016)

Las mujeres si no ven un uniforme detrás de una opinión se lo pasan por el forro.

Para ellas el continente vale mucho más que el contenido.


----------



## Alcazar (18 May 2016)

Pues la verdad es que este asunto es desmoralizante. Mi novia cuando está conmigo y cocinamos juntos come lo que yo, solo que estropeándolo siempre con rebanadas de pan y postres industriales azucarados. Las ensaladas a parte porque a las que a ella hace las denominó yo tartas, con mogollon de frutas dulces y aliñadas con miel o vinagres balsámicos hiper azucarados.

Claro, como ha estado engordando, me culpa a mí y mis menús grasas, cuando enfrente me tiene a mi, que todos los viernes me compro un kilo de chicharrones y rara vez llegan al martes, que desayuno a base de huevos, panceta y chorizo, etc.

Me tocó mucho la moral la cara de asco que puso tras pesarse, cuando yo pensaba que daría brincos de alegría. Creo que le agobia la perspectiva de no poder comer pan.


----------



## Clavisto (18 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que este asunto es desmoralizante. Mi novia cuando está conmigo y cocinamos juntos come lo que yo, solo que estropeándolo siempre con rebanadas de pan y postres industriales azucarados. Las ensaladas a parte porque a las que a ella hace las denominó yo tartas, con mogollon de frutas dulces y aliñadas con miel o vinagres balsámicos hiper azucarados.
> 
> Claro, como ha estado engordando, me culpa a mí y mis menús grasas, cuando enfrente me tiene a mi, que todos los viernes me compro un kilo de chicharrones y rara vez llegan al martes, que desayuno a base de huevos, panceta y chorizo, etc.
> 
> *Me tocó mucho la moral la cara de asco que puso tras pesarse, cuando yo pensaba que daría brincos de alegría. Creo que le agobia la perspectiva de no poder comer pan*.




Te equivocas: lo que le jode es que TÚ tengas razón. A ella le han enseñado que los hombres somos GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Te equivocas: lo que le jode es que TÚ tengas razón. A ella le han enseñado que los hombres somos GILIPOLLAS.



Joder Clavisto, eres un salvaje. Lo peor de todo es que seguramente tengas razón ::

ienso:


----------



## Clavisto (18 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Joder Clavisto, eres un salvaje. Lo peor de todo es que seguramente tengas razón ::
> 
> ienso:



No vine aquí para ligar o animar.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (18 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Me tocó mucho la moral la cara de asco que puso tras pesarse, cuando yo pensaba que daría brincos de alegría. Creo que le agobia la perspectiva de no poder comer pan.



Si mi pareja se comportase así la ponía en cuarentena ipso facto.
este tipo de mujer cabezona, irritable, lame-axiomas y que es capaz de deformar la realidad (o echar la culpa a otro) para tener razón es un espécimen de lo más peligroso.


Creo que en ECI ahora hay oferta de maletas RONCATO ::


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (18 May 2016)

Las mujeres se fían más del marketing que de cualquier persona instruida y cualificada. Leen revistas que les intentan colocar cualquier tipo de producto y no verás a ninguna informarse de como funciona el metabolismo, si cualquier teoría absurda tiene una base científica, o si simplemente carece de lógica.

Incluso mujeres que han estudiado medicina o biología no son capaces de aplicar sus conocimientos para hacer dieta. 

Todo un despropósito.


----------



## Tesi (18 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Las mujeres se fían más del marketing que de cualquier persona instruida y cualificada. Leen revistas que les intentan colocar cualquier tipo de producto y no verás a ninguna informarse de como funciona el metabolismo, si cualquier teoría absurda tiene una base científica, o si simplemente carece de lógica.
> 
> Incluso mujeres que han estudiado medicina o biología no son capaces de aplicar sus conocimientos para hacer dieta.
> 
> Todo un despropósito.



Ueee no exageremos, parece el ático esto, que por aquí hay algunas que nos hemos quitado del azúcar leñe!!!


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Lo cierto es que sin ánimo de pecar de misógino, he apreciado en mi entorno que las mujeres, en general, parecen especialmente obtusas a la hora de entender los rudimentos que darían soporte a una dieta baja en carbohidratos. O afirman comprenderlos, los comprenden en la teoría, pero los ejecutan mal, cayendo en clichés como SIEMPRE tomar productos light, "olvidar" de un día para otro por qué hay que bajar los hidratos, o la incapacidad casi patológica para comer grasas. Para ellas hacer "dieta" es comer sólo verduras y agua y desfallecer de hambre. Aunque no les funcione, aunque sepan que no les funciona, aunque hayan probado lo otro obteniendo buenos resultados, todo da igual. Es como que se bloquean y persisten en los mismos errores.
> 
> Son inasequibles al desaliento.
> 
> Me parece un tema interesante, claro que a lo mejor es sólo una apreciación mía ::



¡¡Hoyja!!! ::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Ueee no exageremos, parece el ático esto, que por aquí hay algunas que nos hemos quitado del azúcar leñe!!!



Sip, este hilo se atiquiza por momentos:ouch:. Somos clara minoría, siempre pasa igual. ::::


----------



## Tesi (18 May 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Mi mujer me decía lo mismo, "La paleo no funciona, mira, yo no adelgazo" Mientras me decía eso comiendo una ensalada llena de mierda no paleo ::::
> 
> Al final conseguí hacer una paleo de ella, ahora es más radical que yo. A veces le doy un dulce a mis hijos, y ella se enfada
> 
> *En una pareja, si los dos no van de la mano, al final la comida resulta ser un problema*.



Sí, totalmente de acuedo, pero en mi caso es mi pareja (hombre) el que se niega a dejar las galletas bajas en colesterol, la cocacola zero, los yogures denatados... Y se niega a comer grasas porque eso "engorda"

Y sí, así es mucho más difícil...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (18 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Sip, este hilo se atiquiza por momentos:ouch:. Somos clara minoría, siempre pasa igual. ::::



Sois la excepción que confirma la regla, a vosotras os apreciamos dentro del _desprecio genérico y general _que practicamos (por necesidad) contra las mujeres  ::


----------



## Tesi (18 May 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> No quiero decir nada malo, pero en general, las mujeres suelen ser más sectarias. Sé que es generalizar, pero es mi experiencia.



A ver, lo que está claro es que la mayoría de la gente no come cómo nosotros. Cada vez somos más, pero seguimos siendo pocos.
No son solo las mujeres las que comen mierda baja en grasa pero alta en azúcar, es todo dios.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (18 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Sí, totalmente de acuedo, pero en mi caso es mi pareja (hombre) el que se niega a dejar las galletas bajas en colesterol, la cocacola zero, los yogures denatados... Y se niega a comer grasas porque eso "engorda"
> 
> Y sí, así es mucho más difícil...



chantajéalo con el sexo ::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¡¡Hoyja!!! ::



Simplemente digo lo que veo, claro que mi apreciación puede ser errónea o subjetiva. Pero me llama la atención lo que he señalado.



Tesi dijo:


> Ueee no exageremos, parece el ático esto, que por aquí hay algunas que nos hemos quitado del azúcar leñe!!!



No lo niego, pero como he dicho antes, en mi experiencia a las mujeres les cuesta mucho salir de clichés aunque vean y comprueben en sus propias carnes cosas que aquí se comentan. Es como si se bloquearan. De nuevo, puede ser una apreciación mía simplemente.



Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Sip, este hilo se atiquiza por momentos:ouch:. Somos clara minoría, *siempre pasa igual*. ::::



¿Siempre pasa igual? Pues me gustaría saber por qué ienso:

::


----------



## el cura (18 May 2016)

Yo llevo 4 meses con mi pareja y, claro, al principio flipaba muchísimo con mi alimentación siendo la mitad de "sectario"(no me gusta la palabra pero en fin) de lo que sois vosotros.

Últimamente está diciéndome cuando me quito la camiseta que le tengo que preparar una dieta... Me lo habrá dicho 3 veces las últimas 2 semanas.

Yo ya le digo que no sé preparar dietas, que le puedo decir que es lo que no puede comer si quiere comer como yo pero que no le va a gustar y que va a pensar que lo está haciendo mal.

A ella le gusta "comer sano", pero abres su nevera y encuentras margarina, yogures light, queso light, coca cola light, leche semidesnatada sin lactosa... Abres su armario y encuentras pan de molde multicereales, galletas digestive,... y obviamente se escandaliza porque desayuno 4 huevos revueltos...

Comer como yo o como se dice en este hilo... es demasiado shock.


----------



## Tesi (18 May 2016)

el cura dijo:


> A ella le gusta "comer sano", pero abres su nevera y encuentras margarina, yogures light, queso light, coca cola light, leche semidesnatada sin lactosa... Abres su armario y encuentras pan de molde multicereales, galletas digestive,... y obviamente se escandaliza porque desayuno 4 huevos revueltos...
> 
> Comer como yo o como se dice en este hilo... es demasiado shock.



Es que el problema es que la gente es lo que entiende por comer sano. Creen que comen sano y en realidad lo que comen es porquería. Y encima toda esa porquería es la que recetan nutricionistas, lo que se dice en revistas, en el saber vivir, en las noticias cada 2x3...

El que come cada día en McDonalds y desayuna donuts al menos sabe que no está comiendo sano. Pero toda esta gente con su pan de cereales, galletas sin colesterol, margarina, leche desnatada...es que encima creen que se está cuidadndo!

Eso es lo grave!!!!


----------



## antonio estrada (18 May 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> No conozco a ninguno que haya empezado con la dieta "paleo" (por cierto, nombre que no me gusta), que no haya sido tachado de sectario, loco, o cualquier cosa por el estilo. Estamos luchando contra años de propaganda, desde que eramos niños nos han comido el cerebro.
> 
> Explicar a mis padres el porqué mis hijos no tomaban leche, fue todo una odisea, a día de hoy, sabiendo que mis hijos están sanos, que no tienen ningún problema de calcio. Me siguen dando la tabarra para que mis hijos tomen leche



Mi hija no toma leche desde hace unos 9 años, y tiene 17. Ahora tampoco come pan, ni harinas en general. Grain-free para entendernos. Es una jaca de 1.70 y 58 kg sin absolutamente ningún problema de desarrollo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 May 2016)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> Sois la excepción que confirma la regla, a vosotras os apreciamos dentro del _desprecio genérico y general _que practicamos (por necesidad) contra las mujeres  ::



Ya ya... :: bueno, algo es algo :´´(


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (18 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Ueee no exageremos, parece el ático esto, que por aquí hay algunas que nos hemos quitado del azúcar leñe!!!



Siempre se habla en general. Ya sabemos que tú eres un ser de luz, único y especial... ::::::

Mi parienta dejó el azúcar por obligación (SOP y resistencia a la insulina), pero es un caso raro para ser mujer. En vez de escudarse en su metabolismo lento y engordar a saco como hacen la mayoría de mujeres, fue probando cosas e informándose hasta que se le solucionó el problema. Pocas conocerás así. 

En cambio, los hombres, como le tienen un culto diferente al cuerpo, se informan más de como potenciar la musculatura y como deben alimentarse. 

Sólo tienes que ver los blogs de referencia en nutrición para deportistas y con base científica quién los escribe y quién los lee. Y esto no tiene NADA que ver con el ático...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Siempre se habla en general. Ya sabemos que tú eres un ser de luz, único y especial... ::::::
> 
> Mi parienta dejó el azúcar por obligación (SOP y resistencia a la insulina), pero es un caso raro para ser mujer. En vez de escudarse en su metabolismo lento y engordar a saco como hacen la mayoría de mujeres, fue probando cosas e informándose hasta que se le solucionó el problema. Pocas conocerás así.
> 
> ...



Claro....vosotros sois seres de luz y tal 

Mm a ver.... sí que es verdad que hay más hombres que mujeres que se cuidan y que quizá nosotras somos más permeables a ciertas ideas y más sectarias. Pero aún así chicos como vosotros sois también una minoría. Observad a vuestro alrededor, familia, amigos, compañeros de trabajo. Mirad lo que compra la peña en el súper...todos andan, como yo hasta hace nada, lobotomizados por la corriente que te dice que el pan es muy bueno, que no comas grasas, que tomes productos light y demás. Es así.


----------



## sada (18 May 2016)

ya estamos que si hombres que si mujeres..en fin.
en mi caso es al contrario, adoro la grasa, una mayonesa recién hecha un all i oli, un chorizo rico, un trozo de tocino de mi zona, chicharrones en fin...
estos días he comido chipirones con all i oli y ensalada, otro día churrasco con all i oli casero, huevos y chorizo frito,y ayer que fui a comer fuera: setas a la plancha con jamón chipirones, y merluza a la cazuela, con espárragos pimientos. obviamente no traía patatas. no tomé postre ni falta q me hizo.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Mi novia lleva tres semanas a dieta, ganando peso con su dieta de frutas azucaradas y panes integrales y yogures light, desesperada me pide consejo, le pongo mi dieta y pierde un kilo y 200 gramos en una semana.
> 
> En vez de sentirse feliz, la tía con una cara de mala hostia increíble, que es que no puede ser, que seguro que es agua que he estado bebiendo dos litros, bla, bla, bla.
> 
> ...



A ver si vamos a tener la misma novia tu y yo : . Lleva toda la vida estándose d comer y con dietas y no es capaz de probar esto un par de semanas, viendo además lo bien q m está sentando a mi. En fin.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (18 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Claro....vosotros sois seres de luz y tal



Aquí el tema de sexismo lo ha sacado una forera con la piel excesivamente fina... 

A mí no me metas en berenjenales y deja de mencionar el tema que ensucias el hilo. ::


----------



## Zoidberg (18 May 2016)

Mi señora me pidió un día que la ayudara a adelgazar. Yo, que tenía nociones sobre la paleodieta aunque no la había llevado a la práctica, le sugerí lo que debería y no debería comer según esos principios. Con esas meras indicaciones ella misma investigó lo que le había sugerido, llegó a la paleodieta (palabra que nunca le mencioné) ella solita y ahora es la más acérrima defensora y seguidora, igual que yo.

Entre los maromos con los que trato a diario sigue de moda el "hay que comer de todo sin abusar de nada", y a lo más que llegan es a decirme que está bien lo que hago pero que soy "demasiado talibán".

De todo hay en la viña del Señor.


----------



## Tesi (18 May 2016)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Mi señora me pidió un día que la ayudara a adelgazar. Yo, que tenía nociones sobre la paleodieta aunque no la había llevado a la práctica, le sugerí lo que debería y no debería comer según esos principios. Con esas meras indicaciones ella misma investigó lo que le había sugerido, llegó a la paleodieta (palabra que nunca le mencioné) ella solita y ahora es la más acérrima defensora y seguidora, igual que yo.
> 
> Entre los maromos con los que trato a diario sigue de moda el "hay que comer de todo sin abusar de nada", y a lo más que llegan es a decirme que está bien lo que hago pero que soy "demasiado talibán".
> 
> De todo hay en la viña del Señor.



Jojo es que la palabra Paleodieta a veces es mejor evitarla para no crear ideas preconcebidas...


----------



## Clavisto (18 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Jojo es que la palabra Paleodieta a veces es mejor evitarla para no crear ideas preconcebidas...



Es una palabra trampa: sólo para iniciados.

Tú vas por ahí diciendo que eres paleodietero y te miran como al artista que envasa sus mierdas y las etiqueta.

Es mejor decir que pasas más hambre que Carpanta en la casa de maese Cabra.

Cada día que pasa más entiendo a los masones y a los iluminatis.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Es una palabra trampa: sólo para iniciados.
> 
> Tú vas por ahí diciendo que eres paleodietero y te miran como al artista que envasa sus mierdas y las etiqueta.
> 
> ...



Yo cuando hablo con gente no iniciada suelo omitir el término paleodieta, porque la verdad es que te miran como se mira a los testigos de Jehová, y eso me toca mucho los cojones porque es como yo los miro...

En vez de eso les hablo de evitar alimentos procesados, y por curioso que parezca todo el mundo está de acuerdo, la sorpresa viene cuando les explicas que las harinas y cereales en general, por muy integrales que te los quieran meter son alimentos altamente procesados, y para rematar les digo que investiguen el término LCHF (low cab high fat), que es concepto con el que el ministerio de sanidad sueco ha revertido la curva de la obesidad en Suecia. Aquí se quedan boquiabiertos.

Pues bien en el trabajo mi compañera es la que me ha seguido y está alucinando con todo lo que ha adelgazado, dice que me odia porque por mi culpa ha tenido que cambiar todo su fondo de armario ya que no le viene nada, jajaja, en su caso es el marido el que no quiere seguir la dieta, ya veremos como acaban porque ella está absolutamente convencida porque lo ha experimentado en sus carnes, como todos nosotros.

Mi mujer también hace la paleo conmigo y de hecho fue ella la que me recomendó el libro de sin trigo gracias ya cuando los dos estábamos evitando carbohidratos por pura intuición instintiva, el libro remató lo que sospechábamos y encontrar estos hilos y webs de paleodieta remató la faena. La verdad es que en mi entorno las mujeres bien en este sentido, pero siempre he sido un hombre que ha huido de las visilleras


----------



## Dabicito (18 May 2016)

Recuerdo a mi abuelo hace 35 años comiendo una pequeña tostada de pan y absteniéndose de azúcar. O a mi madre diciendo que dejara las patatas y me dedicara al filete. Aquí nadie ha descubierto la pólvora aunque le pongan nombre.

El gran problema no es el pan, el pan existía hace 50 años, lo que no existían eran las múltiples formas de harinar, salar y azucarar alimentos industriales muy apetitosos, hay un exceso de alimentos muy energéticos (por tanto ricos) y un exceso de sedentarismo, lo cuál supone una combinación fatal. Con 20 años cuela porque el cuerpo lo quema todo, pero con 40 ya no cuela. A cierta edad hay que comer poco, o hacer mucho ejercicio, una de dos, es decir, se trata de una cuestión de cambiar los hábitos de vida y de escuchar al cuerpo, porque esa dieta maravillosa que te ha hecho adelgazar la vas a tener que modificar quieras o no.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Recuerdo a mi abuelo hace 35 años comiendo una pequeña tostada de pan y absteniéndose de azúcar. O a mi madre diciendo que dejara las patatas y me dedicara al filete. Aquí nadie ha descubierto la pólvora aunque le pongan nombre.
> 
> El gran problema no es el pan, el pan existía hace 50 años, lo que no existían eran las múltiples formas de harinar, salar y azucarar alimentos industriales muy apetitosos, hay un exceso de alimentos muy energéticos (por tanto ricos) y un exceso de sedentarismo, lo cuál supone una combinación fatal. Con 20 años cuela porque el cuerpo lo quema todo, pero con 40 ya no cuela. A cierta edad hay que comer poco, o hacer mucho ejercicio, una de dos, es decir, se trata de una cuestión de cambiar los hábitos de vida y de escuchar al cuerpo, porque esa dieta maravillosa que te ha hecho adelgazar la vas a tener que modificar quieras o no.



Con perdón: *y una polla como una olla*.

Durante los últimos cuarenta años, y en concreto y por lo que a mi me toca, durante TODA MI INFANCIA Y JUVENTUD, el Gobierno y los médicos me enseñaron HASTA EN LA SOPA esta puta pirámide nutricional:







La ciencia no aprueba esta pirámide. Mi experiencia tampoco. El sentido común, tampoco.

Pues esto se lleva PROMOCIONANDO decenios, desde los Gobiernos y las autoridades médicas. A mí no me parece que sea para quitarle hierro al asunto.

Resultado: epidemia mundial de obesidad, diabetes, hipertensión y problemas cardíacos.

Mire bien la tabla. Mírela, y dígame si es razonable recomendar eso SIN PRUEBAS.

Creo que no es tan difícil de entender mi indignación, pero en fin.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Recuerdo a mi abuelo hace 35 años comiendo una pequeña tostada de pan y absteniéndose de azúcar. O a mi madre diciendo que dejara las patatas y me dedicara al filete. Aquí nadie ha descubierto la pólvora aunque le pongan nombre.
> 
> El gran problema no es el pan, el pan existía hace 50 años, lo que no existían eran las múltiples formas de harinar, salar y azucarar alimentos industriales muy apetitosos, hay un exceso de alimentos muy energéticos (por tanto ricos) y un exceso de sedentarismo, lo cuál supone una combinación fatal. Con 20 años cuela porque el cuerpo lo quema todo, pero con 40 ya no cuela. A cierta edad hay que comer poco, o hacer mucho ejercicio, una de dos, es decir, se trata de una cuestión de cambiar los hábitos de vida y de escuchar al cuerpo, porque esa dieta maravillosa que te ha hecho adelgazar la vas a tener que modificar quieras o no.



Qué pesado, lea algo joder, que el pan de hace 50 años se parece al pan de hoy lo que un pato a un rábano, genéticamente hablando!!!!


----------



## Teselia (18 May 2016)

¿Recomendáis el libro Sin trigo, gracias? Lo estoy sopesando (pese a que yo el trigo ya lo he dejado, supongo que me apetece ahondar en el tema) y en Amazon está a buen precio.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> ¿Recomendáis el libro Sin trigo, gracias? Lo estoy sopesando (pese a que yo el trigo ya lo he dejado, supongo que me apetece ahondar en el tema) y en Amazon está a buen precio.



Aquí te lo van a recomendar; a mí no me gusta nada. Me parece un panfleto sensacionalista, anticientífico, y poco fundado. Aunque yo mismo procuro evitar el trigo, pero eso no quiere decir que el libro sea bueno o riguroso.


----------



## Tin Rope (18 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Aquí te lo van a recomendar; a mí no me gusta nada. Me parece un panfleto sensacionalista, anticientífico, y poco fundado. Aunque yo mismo procuro evitar el trigo, pero eso no quiere decir que el libro sea bueno o riguroso.



Que es lo que te disgusta del libro? Comentemoslo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> ¿Recomendáis el libro Sin trigo, gracias? Lo estoy sopesando (pese a que yo el trigo ya lo he dejado, supongo que me apetece ahondar en el tema) y en Amazon está a buen precio.



Yo te lo recomiendo fehacientemente, y el de cerebro de pan también. En mi hilo dedicado al libro tienes enlaces...


----------



## Dugongo (18 May 2016)

Me siento ofendida por ciertos comentarios sobre las mujeres. Creo que es injusto y sesgado. Miraos el ombligo antes de criticar a los demás.

En mi casa el que sigue dudando y con el chip sin cambiar es mi novio. "Pero eso tiene mucha grasa" "y el colesterol?" "si solo es pan!"

Hoy mismo estaba comiendo con un médico y hablando de lo que desayuna la gente se quejó de los cereales de desayuno. Pensé que era de los míos, que diría que es una barbaridad el azúcar etc. Y le empecé a decir que sí, que vaya mala costumbre el bol de leche con corn flakes, que encima el método de fabricación aumenta el índice glucémico de la materia prima y encima los recubren de azúcar... Pero no, estaba preocupado por las grasas del cereal. Y en un croissant artesano lo malo malísimo es la mantequilla. Y así con todo. Y que si las calorías que tiene no se que. Ufff. Me he tenido que morder un poco la lengua pero he debido sonar un poco loca insistiendo en que la hipótesis de los lípidos es solo una hipótesis y no solo no está demostrada sino que al final resultó mentira

Por cierto, para sectarios los que en un producto lácteo entero (con sus grasas etc) se llevan las manos a la cabeza por un poco de azucares naturalmente presentes, lactosa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Me siento ofendida por ciertos comentarios sobre las mujeres. Creo que es injusto y sesgado. Miraos el ombligo antes de criticar a los demás.
> 
> En mi casa el que sigue dudando y con el chip sin cambiar es mi novio. "Pero eso tiene mucha grasa" "y el colesterol?" "si solo es pan!"
> 
> ...



No es cuestion de sectarismo es cuestion de adaptacion genetica. Cada vez conozco mas gente en mi entorno alergica a la caseina. Y mas de uno que se ha hecho intolerante a la lactosa con la edad.

Lo sectario es vendernos que es un alimento apto para toda la poblacion en general sin distinguir.

A nivel mundial hay paises enteros con inmensa mayoria de poblacion incapaces de digerir leche de vaca.

En España la cosa oscila entre regiones con un 50% de intolerantes a solo un 10% en la cornisa Cantabrica.

Solo los pueblos del norte de Europa tienen una adaptacion mayoritaria (solo un 2%-5% intolerantes.)

Pero no sigamos oyendo que la leche es un alimento basico e imprescindible.


----------



## Dabicito (18 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Con perdón: *y una polla como una olla*.
> 
> Durante los últimos cuarenta años, y en concreto y por lo que a mi me toca, durante TODA MI INFANCIA Y JUVENTUD, el Gobierno y los médicos me enseñaron HASTA EN LA SOPA esta puta pirámide nutricional:
> 
> ...



esa pirámide era útil, en parte, para niños y gente muy activa físicamente que es lo que ha sido la humanidad hasta ayer. Yo de pequeño no recuerdo mucha gente gorda. Para sedentarios actuales desde luego que no vale, quien no hace deporte tiene que cuidar al milímetro lo que come.

---------- Post added 18-may-2016 at 19:46 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Qué pesado, lea algo joder, que el pan de hace 50 años se parece al pan de hoy lo que un pato a un rábano, genéticamente hablando!!!!



porque lo dice el libro? y qué dice del resto de productos transgénicos de la revolución verde?


----------



## Tesi (18 May 2016)

Yo no he leído ese libro, lo que sí he leído es este blog:

Por temas | No vuelvo a engordar

Lo recomiendo encarecidamente, da argumentos y analiza estudios y artículos científicos para demostrar la inutilidad de la pirámide alimentaria recomendada.

Además, leerlo es gratis


----------



## Dugongo (18 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No es cuestion de sectarismo es cuestion de adaptacion genetica. Cada vez conozco mas gente en mi entorno alergica a la caseina. Y mas de uno que se ha hecho intolerante a la lactosa con la edad.
> 
> Lo sectario es vendernos que es un alimento apto para toda la poblacion en general sin distinguir.
> 
> ...



Vale, pero la caseína es proteína, no mezclemos. Y la lactosa... Pues yo tengo intolerancia severa a la lactosa, no me tienes que convencer de nada. Pero a quien no lo siente mal y sólo por el hecho de ser hidrato, ya parece que le va a dar un coma diabético según alguno en este hilo. Intolerantes a la lactosa y alérgicos a la caseína aparte, un lácteo puede sentar bien o mal, dependiendo de la persona. El hecho de decir que uuuuh tiene un poco de lactosa, que es un azúcar, es veneno puro, para mi gusto es sectarismo. Confundir o tratar igual azúcares añadidos y productos procesados con el azúcar naturalmente presente en la leche, es sectarismo. En mi humilde opinión de mujer que sólo escuchará la gran verdad de un anuncio de special K...

Xx


----------



## Tesi (18 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Vale, pero la caseína es proteína, no mezclemos. Y la lactosa... Pues yo tengo intolerancia severa a la lactosa, no me tienes que convencer de nada. Pero a quien no lo siente mal y sólo por el hecho de ser hidrato, ya parece que le va a dar un coma diabético según alguno en este hilo. Intolerantes a la lactosa y alérgicos a la caseína aparte, un lácteo puede sentar bien o mal, dependiendo de la persona. El hecho de decir que uuuuh tiene un poco de lactosa, que es un azúcar, es veneno puro, para mi gusto es sectarismo. Confundir o tratar igual azúcares añadidos y productos procesados con el azúcar naturalmente presente en la leche, es sectarismo. En mi humilde opinión de mujer que sólo escuchará la gran verdad de un anuncio de special K...
> 
> Xx



Yo me como algún yogur de vez en cuando, eso sí tipo griego.

---------- Post added 18-may-2016 at 22:33 ----------




an0nimo dijo:


> Buenas, sigo el hilo desde hace un par de semanas y como veo que hay nivel,,, os cuento para ver que me recomendais..,
> 
> En la vida en seguido ningun régimen pero me interesa el tema... hago 5 dias a la semana deporte (2 correr y 3 bici) pero no consigo adelgazar ni un gramo y así llevo ya un par de años así que descarto que sea debido a mi sedentarismo sino a que me como a dios por los pies (me encanta comer bien)
> 
> ...



Fuera azúcar, derivados de cereales y legumbres, con eso ya avanzas mucho. Si tomas lácteos que sean enteros sin azúcar añadido, y sin abusar. Usa aceite de oliva, aguacate, coco, nueces y demás grasa saludable como combustible.


----------



## Dugongo (18 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Yo me como algún yogur de vez en cuando, eso sí tipo griego.



Oh, no! Dios mío! Tendrás un glucómetro y el teléfono de emergencias a mano por si tal atrevimiento se te va de las manos, no?


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Vale, pero la caseína es proteína, no mezclemos. Y la lactosa... Pues yo tengo intolerancia severa a la lactosa, no me tienes que convencer de nada. Pero a quien no lo siente mal y sólo por el hecho de ser hidrato, ya parece que le va a dar un coma diabético según alguno en este hilo. Intolerantes a la lactosa y alérgicos a la caseína aparte, un lácteo puede sentar bien o mal, dependiendo de la persona. El hecho de decir que uuuuh tiene un poco de lactosa, que es un azúcar, es veneno puro, para mi gusto es sectarismo. Confundir o tratar igual azúcares añadidos y productos procesados con el azúcar naturalmente presente en la leche, es sectarismo. En mi humilde opinión de mujer que sólo escuchará la gran verdad de un anuncio de special K...
> 
> Xx



A ver si nos centramos y sabemos de que estamos hablando:
Todas las especies de mamíferos producen leche. Pero su composición varía según los requerimientos de cada especie. La leche entera de la vaca no contiene (de forma natural) suficiente vitamina E, hierro ni ácidos grasos esenciales. Por otro lado, contiene excesivas cantidades de proteínas, sodio y potasio, que pueden dañar los riñones inmaduros del infante. Además, las proteínas y la grasa en la leche de la vaca entera resultan más difíciles de absorber para un bebé que las de la leche materna. La leche condensada puede ser más fácil de digerir debido al tratamiento de la proteína, pero sigue sin ser nutricionalmente adecuada. Además se debe considerar que hay niños intolerantes a la lactosa o alérgicos a uno o varios constituyentes de la leche de vaca.

Vamos que si le das leche de vaca a un bebe te lo cargas. La leche de vaca esta diseñada para engordar terneros.

Cuando nos hacemos mayores hay, segun geneticas, personas que son capaces de digerirla, personas que directamente les pega una patada en el estomago y personas que te las cargas si les das leche a diario (intolerantes y alergicos). Para estos ultimos (un porcentaje no pequeño de la poblacion) es veneno. El resto de la poblacion tienen diversas tolerancias a dicho veneno.

La adaptacion total de diversas poblaciones nordicas fue una ventaja evolutiva en determinados climas. Para el resto (la mayoria de la poblacion mundial) es un alimento ajeno a su genetica.

La pregunta es, que nos hace pensar que una leche creada para un neonato de otra especie, que mataria a un bebe humano es apta para humanos adultos?

Ademas el tema de la lactosa no es baladi. Siguiendo el mismo razonamiento, no tomamos leche materna porque una vez creciditos no necesitamos ese chute de azucar diseñado para hacer crecer humanos recien nacidos. El chute de lactosa no es un azucar normal por muy natural que sea. Ademas siento comunicarle que el tipo de proteina de la leche tiene tambien la curiosa propiedad de absorverse y producir un pico de insulina añadido al de la lactosa que hace de la leche un alimento muy insulinico.

Pd. Yo soy de los agraciados con alergia a la caseina y las he pasado putas por no saberlo durante años y porque habia que tomar leche si o si.


----------



## MAUSER (18 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> esa pirámide era útil, en parte, para niños y gente muy activa físicamente que es lo que ha sido la humanidad hasta ayer. *Yo de pequeño no recuerdo mucha gente gorda*. Para sedentarios actuales desde luego que no vale, quien no hace deporte tiene que cuidar al milímetro lo que come.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-may-2016 at 19:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 50 años y si recuerdo gente gorda en mi clase, pero gordos, gordos, y lo siguen siendo. Incluso yo que hacía mucho deporte, tenía barriga y michelines.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2016)

an0nimo dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la leche entera sin lactosa? Es cara pero es la que entra en casa porque " en teoría" es mas digestiva. La llevamos consumiendo en casa años y me interesa vuestra opinión tanto para mí (por saber si es buena para adelgazar) como para mis retoños (me interesa que engorden y crezcan)



Pues ya lo hemos comentado en algun post. La leche sin lactosa contiene lactosa pero separada en sus dos componentes, glucosa y galactosa.

Si hablamos de engordar engorda mas por contener dos azucares de mas facil absorcion.

Si hablamos de procesados una leche mas procesada y por lo tanto menos sana.

Si tu genetica te lo permite tomala entera y la mejor directamente de productores (hoy dia casi imposible) si tienes algun problema con la leche simplemente no la tomes en ninguna de sus variantes porque te tomaras mierda hiperprocesada.

No estoy en contra de que los niños tolerantes consuman leche.

En la edad adulta estos son los premios que se llevan los consumidores de leche. La loteria es la siguiente:
- Picos fuertes de insulina mañanera. Una buena ayuda para conseguir sobrepeso.
- Alimento muy acifificante. El supuesto aporte de calcio te lo resta por este motivo. Es descalcificante. Puntos para osteoporosis. Ahi estan las estadisticas de los paises mas condumidores de leche.
- Que en edad prepuber seas tolerante a la lactosa no te garantiza esa capacidad en la edad adulta. Se pierde poco a poco con los años. Pueden pasar años hasta que el efecto sea evidente y tengas serios problemas de permeabilidad intestinal. Puntos para enfermedades autoinmunes.
- En la edad adulta igualmente aparece la alergia a la caseina. Cuando asocias el aumento de consumo de antihistaminicos e inhaladores, llevas años con bronquitis, sinusitis y conjuntivitis. Muy poco agradable.


----------



## MAUSER (18 May 2016)

Te lo explico fácil... Cuando le quitas la azúcar a la leche (lactosa) no la vas a vender así... la gente no la compraría porque está más mala, por eso le añaden otros azucares para compensar la perdida de dulzor tras la eliminación de la lactosa. Esto que le añaden puede incluso ser más perjudicial que la lactosa, si no eres intolerante. Los fabricantes no se chupan el dedo.

Cero leches... ¿Por qué hay que beber leche?


----------



## Dugongo (18 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver si nos centramos y sabemos de que estamos hablando:
> Todas las especies de mamíferos producen leche. Pero su composición varía según los requerimientos de cada especie. La leche entera de la vaca no contiene (de forma natural) suficiente vitamina E, hierro ni ácidos grasos esenciales. Por otro lado, contiene excesivas cantidades de proteínas, sodio y potasio, que pueden dañar los riñones inmaduros del infante. Además, las proteínas y la grasa en la leche de la vaca entera resultan más difíciles de absorber para un bebé que las de la leche materna. La leche condensada puede ser más fácil de digerir debido al tratamiento de la proteína, pero sigue sin ser nutricionalmente adecuada. Además se debe considerar que hay niños intolerantes a la lactosa o alérgicos a uno o varios constituyentes de la leche de vaca.
> 
> Vamos que si le das leche de vaca a un bebe te lo cargas. La leche de vaca esta diseñada para engordar terneros.
> ...



Pues eso, a los adultos, a algunos les sienta bien y a otros no. Pero a quien le siente bien, por qué iba a dejar de tomarla? No hay comida perfecta, toda tiene sus pros y sus contras. Pero desde luego, para preocuparse de la lactosa, por mucho que sea un azúcar, cuando se toma en una comida completa, es excesivo. Siempre hablamos de hacer comidas equilibradas. Un poco de queso o yogur con esto y lo otro etc. Al final, la carga glucémica y el índice glucémico es despreciable en lo que compete al lácteo, siempre que sea una cantidad razonable.

La leche de vaca no le sienta bien a un bebe. Nos ha jodío. Y has probado a darle un chuletón de Ávila al bebé a ver que tal? Y un aguacate? Y un huevo? Es obvio que los bebés tienen una dieta diferente. Eso no demuestra nada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 May 2016)

an0nimo dijo:


> Buenas, sigo el hilo desde hace un par de semanas y como veo que hay nivel,,, os cuento para ver que me recomendais..,
> 
> En la vida en seguido ningun régimen pero me interesa el tema... hago 5 dias a la semana deporte (2 correr y 3 bici) pero no consigo adelgazar ni un gramo y así llevo ya un par de años así que descarto que sea debido a mi sedentarismo sino a que me como a dios por los pies (me encanta comer bien)
> 
> ...



Mira esta web:


Me gusta estar bien


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Pues eso, a los adultos, a algunos les sienta bien y a otros no. Pero a quien le siente bien, por qué iba a dejar de tomarla? No hay comida perfecta, toda tiene sus pros y sus contras. Pero desde luego, para preocuparse de la lactosa, por mucho que sea un azúcar, cuando se toma en una comida completa, es excesivo. Siempre hablamos de hacer comidas equilibradas. Un poco de queso o yogur con esto y lo otro etc. Al final, la carga glucémica y el índice glucémico es despreciable en lo que compete al lácteo, siempre que sea una cantidad razonable.
> 
> La leche de vaca no le sienta bien a un bebe. Nos ha jodío. Y has probado a darle un chuletón de Ávila al bebé a ver que tal? Y un aguacate? Y un huevo? Es obvio que los bebés tienen una dieta diferente. Eso no demuestra nada.



Leete el resto de premios que lleva asociada la leche en la edad adulta seas tolerante o no.


----------



## Dugongo (18 May 2016)

an0nimo dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la leche entera sin lactosa? Es cara pero es la que entra en casa porque " en teoría" es mas digestiva. La llevamos consumiendo años y me interesa vuestra opinión tanto para mí (por saber si es buena para adelgazar) como para mis retoños (me interesa que engorden y crezcan)



En teoría es más digestiva y por eso te gastas x euros más al año. Y si te haces un test de intolerancia a la lactosa por 50 euros y sales de dudas? Puede que no necesites nada "digestivo" porque tu intestino esté perfectamente preparado para digerir.

La leche sin lactosa es leche + enzima lactasa. Si no tienes esa enzima en tu cuerpo, eres intolerante grave. Si no tienes suficiente para un consumo normal, eres intolerante leve (hay 4 grados en realidad) y dosis pequeñas de lácteos, o lácteos con menos lactosa como el queso curado, mantequilla, yogur, son ok. Y si tienes suficiente lactasa, no necesitas que te pre digieran la leche en la embotelladora. No es que sea especialmente malo, pero tampoco vas a comer papilla para ancianos o potitos si tienes dentadura, no?

---------- Post added 18-may-2016 at 23:28 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Leete el resto de premios que lleva asociada la leche en la edad adulta seas tolerante o no.



De donde has sacado lo del pico de insulina con la caseína y con la lactosa?


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> En teoría es más digestiva y por eso te gastas x euros más al año. Y si te haces un test de intolerancia a la lactosa por 50 euros y sales de dudas? Puede que no necesites nada "digestivo" porque tu intestino esté perfectamente preparado para digerir.
> 
> La leche sin lactosa es leche + enzima lactasa. Si no tienes esa enzima en tu cuerpo, eres intolerante grave. Si no tienes suficiente para un consumo normal, eres intolerante leve (hay 4 grados en realidad) y dosis pequeñas de lácteos, o lácteos con menos lactosa como el queso curado, mantequilla, yogur, son ok. Y si tienes suficiente lactasa, no necesitas que te pre digieran la leche en la embotelladora. No es que sea especialmente malo, pero tampoco vas a comer papilla para ancianos o potitos si tienes dentadura, no?
> 
> ...



Ya colgamos un estudio sobre esto, tendria que buscarlo entero. Venia a decir que la leche es muy insulinotropica porque...
1-"About 80% of milk proteins are casein and 20% are whey" (aprox. el 80% de las protes de la leche son caseina y aprox. el 20% son de suero") 
2-"the whey fraction contains the predominating insulin secretagogue" (la proteina de suero contiene pricipalmente la accion estimuladora de la insulina) .

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 00:05 ----------




an0nimo dijo:


> No sé por eso estoy aquí... vengo con la mente abierta.
> 
> Siempre me he basado en la lógica de comer un poco de todo pero sobre todo carnes y pan pero ahora me encuentro con el problemilla de hacer la compra pensando en el hilo y aunque en parte controlo con el deporte como somos mas en la familia me interesa saber exactamente qué es bueno para engordar (siendo sano) y qué no.
> 
> ...



Cuatro kilos me quite yo la primera semana de paleo, y sin gastar zapatilla


----------



## Clavisto (19 May 2016)

_La pasta es una de las principales fuentes de hidratos de carbono, un nutriente esencial e importante fuente de energía en nuestra alimentación. Procedentes de cereales, arroces, pastas, legumbres o patatas, constituyen uno de los elementos básicos de la dieta mediterránea, con *grandes beneficios para nuestro estado de salud, reduciendo el riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares, protegiendo frente a la diabetes y previniendo la obesidad.*

Con la llegada del buen tiempo, aparecen múltiples dietas con prometedores resultados y proliferan falsos mitos en cuanto a alimentos como la pasta, completa y saludable además de necesaria para la dieta y para superar con éxito la “operación bikini”. Los especialistas recomiendan huir de las dietas que nos obliguen a eliminar algunos alimentos y apuestan por una alimentación lo más variada y equilibrada posible.

Leer más: Las claves para adelgazar sin dejar de comer carbohidratos. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida Las claves para adelgazar sin dejar de comer carbohidratos. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

_


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (19 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> _La pasta es una de las principales fuentes de hidratos de carbono, un nutriente esencial e importante fuente de energía en nuestra alimentación. Procedentes de cereales, arroces, pastas, legumbres o patatas, constituyen uno de los elementos básicos de la dieta mediterránea, con *grandes beneficios para nuestro estado de salud, reduciendo el riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares, protegiendo frente a la diabetes y previniendo la obesidad.*
> 
> Con la llegada del buen tiempo, aparecen múltiples dietas con prometedores resultados y proliferan falsos mitos en cuanto a alimentos como la pasta, completa y saludable además de necesaria para la dieta y para superar con éxito la “operación bikini”. Los especialistas recomiendan huir de las dietas que nos obliguen a eliminar algunos alimentos y apuestan por una alimentación lo más variada y equilibrada posible.
> 
> ...



Se te pasó la clave del "artículo":

"Barilla*te da las claves para disfrutar de la pasta de la forma más saludable y derribar falsos mitos."


----------



## Dugongo (19 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya colgamos un estudio sobre esto, tendria que buscarlo entero. Venia a decir que la leche es muy insulinotropica porque...
> 1-"About 80% of milk proteins are casein and 20% are whey" (aprox. el 80% de las protes de la leche son caseina y aprox. el 20% son de suero")
> 2-"the whey fraction contains the predominating insulin secretagogue" (la proteina de suero contiene pricipalmente la accion estimuladora de la insulina)



Esas dos frases no dicen absolutamente nada por sí solas. Y sin embargo todos los sitios donde he visto el IG y la carga glucémica dan datos bajos. 

Buscaré en el hilo el estudio completo. Pero dudo mucho que encuentre algo que contradiga todos los test hechos al alimento por organizaciones gubernamentales, universidades etc. Un yogur griego, que tiene más proteína incluso que la leche, concentrada, tiene un ridículo IG de 5, si no viene azucarado. Y el queso... Seria aun peor. Algo no me cuadra.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> _La pasta es una de las principales fuentes de hidratos de carbono, un nutriente esencial e importante fuente de energía en nuestra alimentación. Procedentes de cereales, arroces, pastas, legumbres o patatas, constituyen uno de los elementos básicos de la dieta mediterránea, con *grandes beneficios para nuestro estado de salud, reduciendo el riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares, protegiendo frente a la diabetes y previniendo la obesidad.*
> 
> Con la llegada del buen tiempo, aparecen múltiples dietas con prometedores resultados y proliferan falsos mitos en cuanto a alimentos como la pasta, completa y saludable además de necesaria para la dieta y para superar con éxito la “operación bikini”. Los especialistas recomiendan huir de las dietas que nos obliguen a eliminar algunos alimentos y apuestan por una alimentación lo más variada y equilibrada posible.
> 
> ...



Jojojojo, qué descarado por Dios....::


----------



## Breiser (19 May 2016)

¿Que podeis decirme del chocolate mas alla del cacao puro?

Suelo comerme una vez a la semana (repartiendola entre varios dias) una tableta de chocolate sin azucares añadidos de valor (o en su defecto uno de Alcampo parecido)

Los azucares estan por debajo del gramo y esta endulzado con stevia (una cantidad anecdotica eso si) pero trae edulcorantes que no dan muy buen rollo.

Chocolates Valor - chocolate sin azúcar


----------



## elnida (19 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cualquiera que pese menos de su altura en cm -100, es gayer o corredor de fondo



Ussain Bolt, 1,95 , 94 kg , debe ser gayer porque corredor de fondo no es..


----------



## Clavisto (19 May 2016)

Breiser dijo:


> ¿Que podeis decirme del chocolate mas alla del cacao puro?
> 
> Suelo comerme una vez a la semana (repartiendola entre varios dias) una tableta de chocolate sin azucares añadidos de valor (o en su defecto uno de Alcampo parecido)
> 
> ...




Para mi fue un shock casi del calibre de _Master of Puppets_ darme cuenta de que no me gustaba el chocolate, sino el azúcar.

El chocolate, el cacao, es AMARGO. Lo que nos venden como chocolate no son más que frankensteinadas.


Te digo el preparao mítico que tomamos aquí, por cortesía de Karlos:

- 2 partes de cacao puro en polvo
- 1 de mantequilla
- 1 de miel

Fundir, mezclar y guardar. Está de muerte.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo tengo 50 años y si recuerdo gente gorda en mi clase, pero gordos, gordos, y lo siguen siendo. Incluso yo que hacía mucho deporte, tenía barriga y michelines.



claro, poner tres fotos de gordos es una prueba irrefutable de que antaño eran gordos.

Era gordo quien se atiborraba de comida o quien tenía algún problema de metabolismo, sin más.

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 08:58 ----------

Me da la impresión de que casi todos los que estáis aquí estáis o estábais gordos, me equivoco? Por cierto que salir de paseo con la bici no es hacer deporte. Hay que darlo todo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> claro, poner tres fotos de gordos es una prueba irrefutable de que antaño eran gordos.
> 
> Era gordo quien se atiborraba de comida o quien tenía algún problema de metabolismo, sin más.
> 
> ...



Yo sí, era gordo. Toda mi vida de adulto (y parte de mi infancia) he tenido un ligero sobrepeso, que a partir de los 23 años dejó de ser "ligero". 

Siempre comí de acuerdo a las instrucciones que me daban los médicos, y "especialistas". Y hacía deporte. Pero nada, que tenía "tendencia a engordar". Fue quitar harinas y azúcares y aumentar grasa y oye, a bajar de peso como un tiro.

Claro que hay explicaciones fisiológicas para lo que me sucedió. Sin embargo, dichas explicaciones NO EXISTEN para la teoría de las calorías, que es la que me han venido inculcando toda la vida.

Por ello te agradecería que en lugar de venir aquí con las frasecitas de turno, me explicaras de una puta vez ya cuál es el mágico mecanismo fisiológico por el cual el cuerpo "reconoce" las calorías de los alimentos, y un exceso de las mismas (por ejemplo: 1.700 en lugar de 1.500) produce un aumento de peso.

Gracias por adelantado y tal.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (19 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Te digo el preparao mítico que tomamos aquí, por cortesía de Karlos:
> 
> - 2 partes de cacao puro en polvo
> - 1 de mantequilla
> ...



Yo a eso le añado un poco de nata, lo mezclo en frío, queda -evidentemente- una pasta bastante consistente.

Con dos cucharillas hago pelotillas de chocolate que pongo en un plato, lo meto al frigorífico y salen unos bombones fetén 

También puedes pincharles dentro una almendra, una avellana o una nuez :


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

Breiser dijo:


> ¿Que podeis decirme del chocolate mas alla del cacao puro?
> 
> Suelo comerme una vez a la semana (repartiendola entre varios dias) una tableta de chocolate sin azucares añadidos de valor (o en su defecto uno de Alcampo parecido)
> 
> ...



azúcares tienen todos y más si ponen ese latiguillo.

yo compro al 90% lindt y me encanta, es cuestión de habituarse. Una onza al terminar la comida. Alguna vez he comprado al 99% pero es tan amargo que lo tengo que acompañar de una fruta, lo cuál es otra posibilidad. Alfinal uno se habitúa a redescubrir los sabores, después de tantos años soy incapaz de comer chocolate nestle o caja roja (que siempre me chiflaron) porque me sabe a puro azúcar. Igual que el cafe con leche, si lleva azúcar me sabe asqueroso porque le borra todo el sabor al café y a la leche, que además ya lleva un tipo de azúcar.


----------



## nominefi (19 May 2016)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> Yo a eso le añado un poco de nata, lo mezclo en frío, queda -evidentemente- una pasta bastante consistente.
> 
> Con dos cucharillas hago pelotillas de chocolate que pongo en un plato, lo meto al frigorífico y salen unos bombones fetén
> 
> También puedes pincharles dentro una almendra, una avellana o una nuez :



Esto como va? derretis la mantequilla,le echais el chocolate,removeis,añadis la miel y removeis,dais forma a la pasta y a la nevera?


----------



## Clavisto (19 May 2016)

nominefi dijo:


> Esto como va? derretis la mantequilla,le echais el chocolate,removeis,añadis la miel y removeis,dais forma a la pasta y a la nevera?



Todo junto. Y una vez mezclado no le añadas más porque no liga.

Yo no la guardo en la nevera, al igual que hacía con el chocolate. Salvo el mes de julio, claro, que ese calor derroye hasta los paneles solares.

Que Dios se apiade de nuestras almas, porque lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (19 May 2016)

nominefi dijo:


> Esto como va? derretis la mantequilla,le echais el chocolate,removeis,añadis la miel y removeis,dais forma a la pasta y a la nevera?



Como te ha dicho Clavisto, todo junto y en frío.
No es necesario meterlo a la nevera, en mi caso es por gusto personal, me gusta el chocolate frío (más en este caso, que no llega a quedar duro del todo)


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo sí, era gordo. Toda mi vida de adulto (y parte de mi infancia) he tenido un ligero sobrepeso, que a partir de los 23 años dejó de ser "ligero".
> 
> Siempre comí de acuerdo a las instrucciones que me daban los médicos, y "especialistas". Y hacía deporte. Pero nada, que tenía "tendencia a engordar". Fue quitar harinas y azúcares y aumentar grasa y oye, a bajar de peso como un tiro.
> 
> ...



hombre disculpas si te ofendí. La fórmula mágica para mí es una contabilidad diaria, en general intentar no consumir más de lo que gastas al día, lo cuál no se mide en números sino en cómo te sientes y llegar a un equilibrio de kg en el que te veas bien. También hay días de descanso activo y superávit. En deporte alguna sesión tiene que ser mucho más intensa en fuerza velocidad o lo que sea. Hay gente que hace footing y tienen michelines porque siempre va al tran tran y nunca hace series por ejemplo, de vez en cuando hay que hacer cosas que te agoten mucho, y si puede ser que reactive los músculos para que cuando haya superávit alimenticio la comida vaya ahí a regenerarlos. Ese es el truco. Hay ejercicios de fuerza que la gente lleva sin practicar desde que eran niños, desde quedarse colgado, agacharse, correr fuerte, saltar, etc, hay mucha gente con los hombros atrifiados, los brazos, todo eso hay que volverlo a reactivar empleando tablas de gimnasio o lo que sea, hay ejercicios buenísimos que descubrir, con esto y con unas directrices alimenticias muy básicas uno puede adelgazar o mantenerse en peso sanamente, sin obsesionarse por la cantidad ni calidad de la comida.


----------



## Breiser (19 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Para mi fue un shock casi del calibre de _Master of Puppets_ darme cuenta de que no me gustaba el chocolate, sino el azúcar.
> 
> El chocolate, el cacao, es AMARGO. Lo que nos venden como chocolate no son más que frankensteinadas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por responderme

Tengo muy claros esos conceptos y tomo el preparado desde hace meses. Lo que sucede es que a veces me apetece comer chocolate en estado solido. No tengo problema en que sepa amargo o no tenga azucar. 

En principio, los chocolates a los que me refiero apenas tienen azucar (menos de 1g) pero me temo que les meten mierdas a saco.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> hombre disculpas si te ofendí. La fórmula mágica para mí es una contabilidad diaria, en general intentar no consumir más de lo que gastas al día, lo cuál no se mide en números sino en cómo te sientes y llegar a un equilibrio de kg en el que te veas bien. También hay días de descanso activo y superávit. En deporte alguna sesión tiene que ser mucho más intensa en fuerza velocidad o lo que sea. Hay gente que hace footing y tienen michelines porque siempre va al tran tran y nunca hace series por ejemplo, de vez en cuando hay que hacer cosas que te agoten mucho, y si puede ser que reactive los músculos para que cuando haya superávit alimenticio la comida vaya ahí a regenerarlos. Ese es el truco. Hay ejercicios de fuerza que la gente lleva sin practicar desde que eran niños, desde quedarse colgado, agacharse, correr fuerte, saltar, etc, hay mucha gente con los hombros atrifiados, los brazos, todo eso hay que volverlo a reactivar empleando tablas de gimnasio o lo que sea, hay ejercicios buenísimos que descubrir, con esto y con unas directrices alimenticias muy básicas uno puede adelgazar o mantenerse en peso sanamente, sin obsesionarse por la cantidad ni calidad de la comida.



Perdona pero te he pedido explicaciones mediante mecanismos fisiológicos y me pones esto.

No hay más preguntas, Señoría.



Lamentable.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (19 May 2016)

Breiser dijo:


> .../...
> Lo que sucede es que a veces me apetece comer chocolate en estado solido.



Prueba a hacer la pasta, extiéndela en papel de film, a modo de tableta más o menos, y métela al congelador.

Luego rompes un trozo (pues incluso hacer las "estrías") y voilá


----------



## Teselia (19 May 2016)

Al final no trascendió el tema del libro Sin trigo, y ante la duda prefiero no comprarlo de momento.
Hace un tiempo pregunté por otro y nadie me contestó, pero lo tenía entre ceja y ceja y al final me lo compré y de momento estoy muy conforme y no me arrepiento de la compra, considero que tiene un buen contenido. Es Salud óptima con la paleo dieta, de Claire Yates.


----------



## MAUSER (19 May 2016)

Para saber que el trigo es perjudicial no hace falta leer un libro, aquí te lo dicen todos los días personas que están viviendo los cambios en su salud, yo soy uno de ellos. Y mira que a mi me gustaba la pasta.


----------



## Teselia (19 May 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Para saber que el trigo es perjudicial no hace falta leer un libro, aquí te lo dicen todos los días personas que están viviendo los cambios en su salud, yo soy uno de ellos. Y mira que a mi me gustaba la pasta.



Lo sé, dejé el trigo en diciembre  como dije más atrás, simplemente quiero ahondar en el tema.


----------



## MAUSER (19 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Para mi fue un shock casi del calibre de _Master of Puppets_ darme cuenta de que no me gustaba el chocolate, sino el azúcar.
> 
> El chocolate, el cacao, es AMARGO. Lo que nos venden como chocolate no son más que frankensteinadas.
> 
> ...



Yo le pongo mi toque personal. Cuando estoy calentando en el cazo esos ingredientes, le añado coco rallado y un pelin de canela y mezclar. Pongo más coco rallado en el molde de bombones y vierto la pasta. Luego lo meto al frigo. 
Tuve que dejar de hacerlo porque era incapaz de tomar solo un bombón, siempre mínimo tres o cuatro.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (19 May 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo le pongo mi toque personal. Cuando estoy calentando en el cazo esos ingredientes, le añado coco rallado y un pelin de canela y mezclar. Pongo más coco rallado en el molde de bombones y vierto la pasta. Luego lo meto al frigo.
> *Tuve que dejar de hacerlo porque era incapaz de tomar solo un bombón, siempre mínimo tres o cuatro*.



Yo no me corto con el chocolate, es como con el follar y rascar, todo es empezar... :: cuando lo hago caen las 8 ó 10 bolitas del tirón


----------



## MAUSER (19 May 2016)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> Yo no me corto con el chocolate, es como con el follar y rascar, todo es empezar... :: cuando lo hago caen las 8 ó 10 bolitas del tirón




Ya, pero si como mucho chocolate tengo que beber mínimo tres litros de agua para poder ir bien al wc. El cacao y los plátanos me gustan mogollón, pero en invierno no puedo comerlos diariamente porque al beber poca agua tengo problemas de estreñimiento. Ahora ya caen los tres litros o más, pues ya puedo hacer un poco la vista gorda.

Otro dato, la mantequilla que utilizo para hacer ésto y para todo lo demás, la pongo un poco al microondas (nadie dice este método por ningún sitio y es el más sencillo, rápido y seguro que calentar con olla) y hago ghee, mantequilla clarificada, abajo, en el vaso (grande y de cristal, caben dos pastillas de kerrygold) se queda lo blanco. Pues utilizo todo lo demás o sea la grasa, más sano.


----------



## Teselia (19 May 2016)

¿Alguien toma nueces de macadamia?

Las he comprado supuestamente crudas y tienen un toque salado, ¿son así de forma natural o me han timao? Nunca las había comido (están riquísimas... Jajaja).


----------



## MAUSER (19 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> ¿Alguien toma nueces de macadamia?
> 
> Las he comprado supuestamente crudas y tienen un toque salado, ¿son así de forma natural o me han timao? Nunca las había comido (están riquísimas... Jajaja).



puede que estén aguasaladas. Mira el envase que ingredientes lleva.


----------



## Teselia (19 May 2016)

Es que son a granel  según la vendedora, sí son crudas, pero... Dudo.


----------



## MAUSER (19 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Es que son a granel  según la vendedora, sí son crudas, pero... Dudo.



Entonces llevan sal. El otro día compré pistachos a granel en el Lidl, iban en un saco grande y tenían buena pinta. Cuando llegué a mi casa y los probé estaban salados, más de lo que me hubiera gustado. La sal engancha también, no se el motivo.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Perdona pero te he pedido explicaciones mediante mecanismos fisiológicos y me pones esto.
> 
> No hay más preguntas, Señoría.
> 
> ...




joder aquí la peña se enfada y se mosquea en 0,1. 

El cuerpo quema calorías de muchas maneras y cada cuerpo de manera diferente. Un match de ajedrez de alta competición puede hacer perder muchos kg. como le pasó a Karpov en 1984. Soportar frío hace perder calorías, la digestión etc etc. pero es que luego está la aportación que puede hacer cada uno para compensar el balance energético. Practicar deporte hace quemar calorìas no solo en el momento de la práctica sino también durante todo el tiempo de inactividad al necesitarse alimento para recomponer las microroturas musculares, reforzar los huesos et etc... que de otra forma se almacenaría todo o en parte.


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *joder aquí la peña se enfada y se mosquea en 0,1.
> 
> El cuerpo quema calorías de muchas maneras y cada cuerpo de manera diferente. Un match de ajedrez de alta competición puede hacer perder muchos kg. como le pasó a Karpov en 1984. Soportar frío hace perder calorías, la digestión etc etc. pero es que luego está la aportación que puede hacer cada uno para compensar el balance energético. Practicar deporte hace quemar calorìas no solo en el momento de la práctica sino también durante todo el tiempo de inactividad al necesitarse alimento para recomponer las microroturas musculares, reforzar los huesos et etc... que de otra forma se almacenaría todo o en parte.*



Estás dando la razón a los que dicen que contar calorías es una absoluta chorrada como Adrecronomo pero sigues erre que erre con la importancia de las calorías.

En el deporte ya no se cuentan calorías eso está totalmente obsoleto y es prehistórico, se cuentan la cantidad de gramos de nutrientes y en que momentos tomar cada nutriente y en que cantidad para tus objetivos que es bastante más práctico. Osease no importa nada las calorías que quemes sino lo que quemes, en este caso lo que importa es quemar grasa. Si por ejemplo quemas un montón de calorías pero a costa del tejido muscular bastante coj.ones pintas entonces, hablando claro.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> joder aquí la peña se enfada y se mosquea en 0,1.
> 
> El cuerpo quema calorías de muchas maneras y cada cuerpo de manera diferente. Un match de ajedrez de alta competición puede hacer perder muchos kg. como le pasó a Karpov en 1984. Soportar frío hace perder calorías, la digestión etc etc. pero es que luego está la aportación que puede hacer cada uno para compensar el balance energético. Practicar deporte hace quemar calorìas no solo en el momento de la práctica sino también durante todo el tiempo de inactividad al necesitarse alimento para recomponer las microroturas musculares, reforzar los huesos et etc... que de otra forma se almacenaría todo o en parte.



Joder pero es que entonces me estás dando la razón.

Las dietas que recetan el 90% de los endocrinos son dietas hipocalóricas bajas en grasa. La teoría detrás de estas dietas es la siguiente:

Los alimentos contienen calorías. La obesidad se debe a un exceso de calorías, que se almacenan en forma de grasa. Esto se llama "superar el balance energético". De los macronutrientes (grasa, proteínas, hidratos de carbono), el que más calorías por gramo tiene es la grasa.

Solución: reducir la grasa para reducir, de forma óptima, las calorías en la dieta y así adelgazar. Sencillo, ¿no? El problema es que este modelo ignora la composición de los alimentos, ya que todos tienen calorías, unos más, y otros menos. La grasa más, los hidratos menos. ¿Significa esto que la grasa "engorda" más que los hidratos? Pues debería. ¿No?

Lamentablemente la realidad se encarga de desmentir dicha teoría todos los días, pero parece que en nuestra borrega sociedad (mención especial a los borrego-médicos que son mayoría) eso da igual.

Sin entrar ya en que es casi imposible medir la ingesta diaria en calorías, y no hablemos ya de medir el gasto.

Es demencial.

Pero ahí seguimos. Y por esto es por lo que los gordos y obesos no adelgazan a largo plazo JAMÁS. Nunca. Salvo una pequeña minoría.

Minoría que además me atrevo a decir que se encuentra en este hilo... ienso:

PD: Me enfado y mosqueo porque no entiendo cómo vienes a debatir sin argumentos, posteando ocurrencias. El tema de la teoría de las calorías me tiene muy quemado, porque cuanto más lo estudio, más fallos le veo de base al asunto. Fallos gravísimos que casi nadie parece advertir. El balance energético es una teoría errada de base.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

No posteo lo que se me ocurre, posteo mi experiencia personal, lo que me vale a mí después de muchos años. 

Por supuesto que hay que contar las calorías, pero contarlas no significa hacer números matemáticos medidos con una balanza, hay muchas variables individuales, el metabolismo de cada uno la edad, la actividad laboral, el peso, la morfología, etc. Hay reglas generales orientativas, en la alimentación y en el deporte; en el fitness se dicen cosas orientativas como multiplicar el peso por 4 y gastar esas kcalorías en deporte diario, en internet hay reglas para saber cuánto consumimos corriendo, nadando, dependiendo de la velocidad, el tiempo y los kg., luego están los consejos alimenticios de comer más hidratos si se va a hacer deporte, y comer más proteínas en el descanso, de noche, aunque esto es muy básico porque depende del tipo de cada uno y de la actividad que se haya hecho. 

Cosas así sirven de orientación muy básica para que cada cuál pueda hacerse un plan para reequilibrarse. Luego influye el sentido común, si no tienes tiempo para hacer deporte o estás lesionado o no puedes hacer absolutamente nada, entonces sí que tienes que mirar con lupa lo que comes y no pasarte, en cambio si lo haces puedes comer más o incluso homenajearte en momentos puntuales.


----------



## el cura (19 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> El balance energético es una teoría errada de base.



Lo de las calorías no es que esté errado, solamente que es como si el entrenador de un equipo que, jugando rematadamente mal, ha perdido los últimos 5 encuentros explica que han perdido todos los partidos porque los adversarios han marcado al menos un gol más que ellos.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Estás dando la razón a los que dicen que contar calorías es una absoluta chorrada como Adrecronomo pero sigues erre que erre con la importancia de las calorías.
> 
> En el deporte ya no se cuentan calorías eso está totalmente obsoleto y es prehistórico, se cuentan la cantidad de gramos de nutrientes y en que momentos tomar cada nutriente y en que cantidad para tus objetivos que es bastante más práctico. Osease no importa nada las calorías que quemes sino lo que quemes, en este caso lo que importa es quemar grasa. Si por ejemplo quemas un montón de calorías pero a costa del tejido muscular bastante coj.ones pintas entonces, hablando claro.
> 
> Saludos.



Estás hablando de deporte aeróbico, hacer running y estar mucho tiempo, tiras de lo que hayas comido, luego tiras de grasa, y cuando no hay, de músculo.

En deporte anaeróbico (esfuerzo muscular, alta intensidad, corta duración) no tiras de grasa ni destruyes músculo sino que tiras de lo que has comido o generado en tus músculos, digamos de la glucosa en sangre que se almacena en esos músculos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> No posteo lo que se me ocurre, posteo mi experiencia personal, lo que me vale a mí después de muchos años.
> 
> Por supuesto que hay que contar las calorías, pero contarlas no significa hacer números matemáticos medidos con una balanza, hay muchas variables individuales, el metabolismo de cada uno la edad, la actividad laboral, el peso, la morfología, etc. Hay reglas generales orientativas, en la alimentación y en el deporte; en el fitness se dicen cosas orientativas como multiplicar el peso por 4 y gastar esas kcalorías en deporte diario, en internet hay reglas para saber cuánto consumimos corriendo, nadando, dependiendo de la velocidad, el tiempo y los kg., luego están los consejos alimenticios de comer más hidratos si se va a hacer deporte, y comer más proteínas en el descanso, de noche, aunque esto es muy básico porque depende del tipo de cada uno y de la actividad que se haya hecho.
> 
> Cosas así sirven de orientación muy básica para que cada cuál pueda hacerse un plan para reequilibrarse. Luego influye el sentido común, si no tienes tiempo para hacer deporte o estás lesionado o no puedes hacer absolutamente nada, entonces sí que tienes que mirar con lupa lo que comes y no pasarte, en cambio si lo haces puedes comer más o incluso homenajearte en momentos puntuales.



Me quedo tal que así: ::

Bien, así que hay que contar las calorías, ¿por qué?

¿Qué aporta al diseño de una dieta el contar calorías?

No sé si te das cuenta pero contar calorías hace que se puedan sustituir unos alimentos por otros. O si no, es algo arbitrario. Por no decir que es arbitrario el elegir una cifra u otra. Dices "Hay reglas generales orientativas", yo te digo ¿cuáles? ¿en qué se basan? ¿qué explicación tienen detrás?

Dices: "n el fitness se dicen cosas orientativas como multiplicar el peso por 4 y gastar esas kcalorías en deporte diario, en internet hay reglas para saber cuánto consumimos corriendo, nadando, dependiendo de la velocidad, el tiempo y los kg", bien, ¿qué fiabilidad tiene eso? ¿de dónde salen esos cálculos?

Perdón por pedir un mínimo de justificación a la gente que dice: "come 2.000 kcal" y se quedan tan anchos, ¿de dónde cojones sale ese cálculo? Ten en cuenta que 2.000 kcal de tocino son EXACTAMENTE IGUALES que 2.000 kcal. de azúcar. Es una medida de energía al quemar algo. ¿Te das cuenta del absurdo?

No entiendo cómo es tan difícil asimilar esto, de verdad. Es que no lo entiendo.


----------



## el cura (19 May 2016)

O 2000kcal de arsénico como le dije el otro día a un colega.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 May 2016)

elnida dijo:


> Ussain Bolt, 1,95 , 94 kg , debe ser gayer porque corredor de fondo no es..



No nos vamos a poner pejigueros por un cm

Y hablas de un tipo que es puro musculo y tendra un indice de grasa corporal bajisimo. Eso es un armario de tio.

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 17:04 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Para mi fue un shock casi del calibre de _Master of Puppets_ darme cuenta de que no me gustaba el chocolate, sino el azúcar.
> 
> El chocolate, el cacao, es AMARGO. Lo que nos venden como chocolate no son más que frankensteinadas.
> 
> ...



Por la mañana me lo preparo asi, pero el resto del dia en vez de otro cafe sin nada, me pongo una tacita de cacao puro sin nada o con un poco de canela.

Cuando ya aprecias el cafe amargo el puntito de mas amargor del cacao es incluso mas adictivo.

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 17:06 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> claro, poner tres fotos de gordos es una prueba irrefutable de que antaño eran gordos.
> 
> Era gordo quien se atiborraba de comida o quien tenía algún problema de metabolismo, sin más.
> 
> ...



Yo no llegaba a ser gordo gracias a mi altura y mi composicion muscular. Era un animal de 100 kilos.

Me meti en la paleo por diversas molestias musculares agravadas por el sobrepeso y mala alimentacion.


----------



## danielmarket (19 May 2016)

Hola gente, estoy empezando a hacer esta dieta para perder unos kilos que me sobran, y quisiera saber que opinais de las leches de soja y almendra?


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *Estás hablando de deporte aeróbico, hacer running y estar mucho tiempo, tiras de lo que hayas comido, luego tiras de grasa, y cuando no hay, de músculo.
> 
> En deporte anaeróbico (esfuerzo muscular, alta intensidad, corta duración) no tiras de grasa ni destruyes músculo sino que tiras de lo que has comido o generado en tus músculos, digamos de la glucosa en sangre que se almacena en esos músculos.*



No digas gilip.olleces.

En el esfuerzo aeróbico el cuerpo como energía necesita más grasa + algo de glucosa + ciertos aminoácidos. Cuanto más anaeróbico se vuelve el esfuerzo más glucosa se necesita, más aminoácidos y menos grasa.

Si tú no le proporcionas esos aminoácidos en el instante que lo necesitas el cuerpo los va a pillar del sitio que los tenga más a mano y ese sitio suele ser el tejido muscular. Por eso practicamente todos los deportistas antes del esfuerzo toman una combinación de carbohidratos + proteinas y/o aminoácidos + grasas esenciales que varía según el tipo de deporte y/o la intensidad del esfuerzo ese día.

Por eso la teoría de las calorías no funciona porque dependiendo de la combinación aunque sean el mismo número de calorías tú rendimiento puede ser muy superior o puede ser una c.aca. Y lo mismo le sucede a una persona aunque no sea deportista que necesita la combinaciòn de nutrientes más óptima para sus esfuerzos cotidianos porque si no, no va a rendir en sus tareas cotidianas. Que es lo que les sucede por otra parte a la mayoría por no darle al cuerpo la energía que más necesitan que es la grasa e hincharse a carbohidratos, que viven permanentemente estresados fisicamente y cansados.

A nadie se le ocurriría echarle a su coche un combustible o aceite que no fuera el que necesita, pero sin embargo a su cuerpo le echan como combustible cualquier porquería que tienen más a mano, la inmensa mayoría cuidan más a su coche que a sí mismos. Así es la estupidez humana.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

cuántas dominadas haces? si llegas a 20 empezamos a hablar

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 15:18 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Me quedo tal que así: ::
> 
> Bien, así que hay que contar las calorías, ¿por qué?
> 
> ...



yo no cuento las calorias que como, como variado y punto.

Lo que sí estimo es el deporte que tengo que hacer, calculo por tiempo, sensaciones, esfuerzo, por eso digo que en los gimnasios dan líneas orientativas que pueden ayudar a la gente, una de las cuáles es contar calorías en una màquina de correr o hacer bici. La medida es ansolutamente inexacta pero orienta muy bien el tiempo con la intensidad, y la sensaciòn de cansancio que se debe tener.


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> cuántas dominadas haces? si llegas a 20 empezamos a hablar
> 
> yo no cuento las calorias que como, como variado y punto.
> 
> Lo que sí estimo es el deporte que tengo que hacer, calculo por tiempo, sensaciones, esfuerzo, por eso digo que en los gimnasios dan líneas orientativas que pueden ayudar a la gente, una de las cuáles es contar calorías en una màquina de correr o hacer bici. La medida es ansolutamente inexacta pero orienta muy bien el tiempo con la intensidad, y la sensaciòn de cansancio que se debe tener.



Esto no es un concurso de hacer dominadas sino un hilo sobre nutrición.

Dicho esto a ver si te aclaras porque en un post dices que por supuesto hay que contar calorías y al siguiente dices que no cuentas calorías sino que comes variado y punto. ¿En qué quedamos hay que contar calorías si o no?

¿Y que significa exactamente para tí comer variado?

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> No posteo lo que se me ocurre, posteo mi experiencia personal, lo que me vale a mí después de muchos años.
> 
> Por supuesto que hay que contar las calorías, pero contarlas no significa hacer números matemáticos medidos con una balanza, hay muchas variables individuales, el metabolismo de cada uno la edad, la actividad laboral, el peso, la morfología, etc. Hay reglas generales orientativas, en la alimentación y en el deporte; en el fitness se dicen cosas orientativas como multiplicar el peso por 4 y gastar esas kcalorías en deporte diario, en internet hay reglas para saber cuánto consumimos corriendo, nadando, dependiendo de la velocidad, el tiempo y los kg., luego están los consejos alimenticios de comer más hidratos si se va a hacer deporte, y comer más proteínas en el descanso, de noche, aunque esto es muy básico porque depende del tipo de cada uno y de la actividad que se haya hecho.
> 
> Cosas así sirven de orientación muy básica para que cada cuál pueda hacerse un plan para reequilibrarse. Luego influye el sentido común, si no tienes tiempo para hacer deporte o estás lesionado o no puedes hacer absolutamente nada, entonces sí que tienes que mirar con lupa lo que comes y no pasarte, en cambio si lo haces puedes comer más o incluso homenajearte en momentos puntuales.



Vaya otro que no se entera.

'...estás lesionado o no puedes hacer absolutamente nada, entonces sí que tienes que mirar con lupa lo que comes'

Que eso no funciona asi...

Eso ya lo hemos experimentado todos. Si dejas de lado ciertos alimentos puedes comer lo que te salga de los huevos (al menos los hombres).

El efecto de mantener la insulina a raya es TODO LO QUE HAY QUE HACER PARA NO ENGORDAR.

Ya lo experimente el verano pasado. Actividad fisica brutal por una punta de trabajo todo el verano. Horas moviendo material a altas temperaturas. Comiendo lo mismo...salvo la cerveza al acabar el curro (joder con el calor apetecia). Gane unos tres kilos (que ni se me notaron).

En periodo de menos trabajo mucha oficina y pesar menos porque no le metia el picotazo de hidrato de la cerveza.

Aqui no hay ni trampa ni carton puede probarlo todo el mundo...comed como un campeon y adelgazas.

Puedes comerte medio kilo de chuleton al dia con toda su grasa durante un mes y no cogeras ni un gramo. Tomate un tercio al dia durante ese mismo mes y me lo cuentas. Ambas pruebas comiendo el resto de alimentos lo mismo.

Y la teoria de las calorias ya queda totalmente derroida cuando el individuo tiene sobrepeso severo normalmente asociado a sindromes metabolicos, prediabetes o resistencia a la insulina, que son la mayoria de los obesos.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esto no es un concurso de hacer dominadas sino un hilo sobre nutrición.
> 
> Dicho esto a ver si te aclaras porque en un post dices que por supuesto hay que contar calorías y al siguiente dices que no cuentas calorías sino que comes variado y punto. ¿En qué quedamos hay que contar calorías si o no?
> 
> ...



hay que llevar la cuenta de lo que entra y lo que sale siempre.

lo cuál puede ser cosa de sensaciónes, cantidad de comida, piezas de fruta, tiempo de ejercicio, numero de series, hambre y cosas asi. Si te miras al espejo y estás delgado y fuerte es que la cuenta está bien, la hagas como la hagas.


----------



## PATITOXXL (19 May 2016)

danielmarket dijo:


> Hola gente, estoy empezando a hacer esta dieta para perder unos kilos que me sobran, y quisiera saber que opinais de las leches de soja y almendra?





Las almendras son muy recomendables, si quieres tomarlas en batido que no lleve porquerías, ni harinas, ni azucares, ni nada de eso.

Cuando alguien toma soja Dios mata un gatito :´(


----------



## MAUSER (19 May 2016)

El Davicito este me recuerda al denostado sunwukung o algo así.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esto no es un concurso de hacer dominadas sino un hilo sobre nutrición.
> 
> .



esto venía a cuento de cómo funciona el esfuerzo aeróbico, anaeróbico y de dónde se saca la energía para una y otra cosa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> hay que llevar la cuenta de lo que entra y lo que sale siempre.
> 
> lo cuál puede ser cosa de sensaciónes, cantidad de comida, piezas de fruta, tiempo de ejercicio, numero de series, hambre y cosas asi. Si te miras al espejo y estás delgado y fuerte es que la cuenta está bien, la hagas como la hagas.



Ya tengo claro tu problema sin verte...ERES MUY JOVEN.

Yo con 20 años me podia comer una vaca en cama de macarrones cubierta de helado y no engordaba. Normal cuando tienes buena genetica y el pancreas nuevo de trinki.

Tu deja pasar años con esa filosofia y llegamos a lo que tenemos ahora, gente con treintaytantos gordaca para estallar, enfermedades autoinmunes tempranas, diabetes cada vez a mas temprana edad, esclerosis, infartos a los cuarenta y lo mas tristec problemas de ereccion con pasados los cuarenta.

Que tu cuerpo responda bien al deporte comiendo 'variado' y no engordes solo te garantiza que llegaras confiado en lo que comes 'como sano', a los cuarenta con algun organo haciendo aguas.


----------



## lewis (19 May 2016)

Seguís entrándole al trapo y os volverá locos, ya lo advertimos hace unos días y volvéis a caer en su trampa.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya tengo claro tu problema sin verte...ERES MUY JOVEN.
> 
> Yo con 20 años me podia comer una vaca en cama de macarrones cubierta de helado y no engordaba. Normal cuando tienes buena genetica y el pancreas nuevo de trinki.
> 
> ...



estoy de acuerdo con tu post, tengo 41 años y me sorprende que no digas nada de otro mensaje que dice que se puede comer chuletón a hartarse todos los días.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 May 2016)

todavía estoy esperando que alguno de estos paleomagufos me explique la supuesta paradoja asiática, que es la paradoja de todas partes hace 40 años cuando los productos animales eran caros y casi todo el mundo llevaba una dieta fundamentalmente vegetariana suplementada con una cantidad muy inferior a la actual de carne, lácteos o huevos.

Y comían más calorías.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 May 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Seguís entrándole al trapo y os volverá locos, ya lo advertimos hace unos días y volvéis a caer en su trampa.



Ah no habia saltado mi alarma troll muchas gracias

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 20:09 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> todavía estoy esperando que alguno de estos paleomagufos me explique la supuesta paradoja asiática, que es la paradoja de todas partes hace 40 años cuando los productos animales eran caros y casi todo el mundo llevaba una dieta fundamentalmente vegetariana suplementada con una cantidad muy inferior a la actual de carne, lácteos o huevos.
> 
> Y comían más calorías.



Si ya te lo hemos explicado porque esas poblaciones del estudio comian entre poco y nada procesado. Detallito que el autor pasa por alto.

Ahora la paradoja asiatica se ha convertido en salvese quien pueda de la diabetes y obesidad en China.


----------



## Tin Rope (19 May 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo le pongo mi toque personal. Cuando estoy calentando en el cazo esos ingredientes, le añado coco rallado y un pelin de canela y mezclar. Pongo más coco rallado en el molde de bombones y vierto la pasta. Luego lo meto al frigo.
> Tuve que dejar de hacerlo porque era incapaz de tomar solo un bombón, siempre mínimo tres o cuatro.



Cuidado con el coco rallado!! Mira los ingredientes que lleva más azúcar que coco, a no ser que lo hagas tu mismo claro...


----------



## SofoR (19 May 2016)

Tengo una duda con todo este tema. No soy madre ni voy a serlo a corto plazo pero me surge la duda en cuanto a la alimentación de los bebés, que tras la leche materna empiezan a tomar papillas de cereales... no tendria que ser algo imprescindible entiendo, pero... 
Qué se les debería dar entonces?

Me vais a decir que como adultos pero triturado, no?... jajaja
Asi de simple?


----------



## Sunwukung (19 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ah no habia saltado mi alarma troll muchas gracias
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 20:09 ----------
> 
> ...




Eso tiene cero que ver con la pregunta, ¿por qué si las dietas altas en carbohidratos, y los carbohidratos en general, son tan malas tenían y tienen mejor salud y mayor longevidad aquellos pueblos que NO comen ni comían dietas altas en productos animales?

Los productos procesados en su mayoría están repletos de muchas otras cosas aparte de azúcares, como aceites, grasas animales, productos animales, aditivos, etc, etc.

Repito que en China ni ahora ni antes se consumía coca cola en cantidades a tener en consideración.

edito para decir que unas personas que evalúan las relaciones de unas 64 variables no han pasado por alto el procesamiento de los alimentos, ya que, además, no hay autor (investigador con publicaciones reales, me refiero) defensor de una dieta alta en carbohidratos que defienda la comida basura.

Se ve, una vez más, que no tienes ni idea del autor, de su trabajo y mucho menos del estado de la evidencia a nivel global.


----------



## Clavisto (19 May 2016)

SofoR dijo:


> Tengo una duda con todo este tema. No soy madre ni voy a serlo a corto plazo pero me surge la duda en cuanto a la alimentación de los bebés, que tras la leche materna empiezan a tomar papillas de cereales... no tendria que ser algo imprescindible entiendo, pero...
> Qué se les debería dar entonces?
> 
> Me vais a decir que como adultos pero triturado, no?... jajaja
> Asi de simple?



El Bebé Paleo. Una historia real ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo


----------



## Sunwukung (19 May 2016)

SofoR dijo:


> Tengo una duda con todo este tema. No soy madre ni voy a serlo a corto plazo pero me surge la duda en cuanto a la alimentación de los bebés, que tras la leche materna empiezan a tomar papillas de cereales... no tendria que ser algo imprescindible entiendo, pero...
> Qué se les debería dar entonces?
> 
> Me vais a decir que como adultos pero triturado, no?... jajaja
> Asi de simple?



como hagas caso a estos mastuerzos lo tienes con diabetes a los 10 años. La diabetes siempre ha sido más alta en poblaciones con dietas bajas en carbohidratos.

Un bebé idealmente debe mamar en exclusiva durante un año y media o dos, y a partir de ahí debe empezar a ingerir alimentos sólidos poco a poco, preferiblemente frutas, incluidas las dulces, pudiendo todavía lactar como complemento. 

Poco a poco puede ir comiendo de todo si es que no tiene alergias específicas, preferiblemente en el contexto de una dieta baja en productos animales y excluyendo los lácteos.

El gluten le va a afectar en la medida que otros factores le hagan susceptible a ello, en mi opinión.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

tampoco se puede generalizar, en tiempo y lugares el populacho pasaría hambre, siempre con malas cosechas de cereal que era lo único accesible para todos, pero también procuraban aprovechar todo lo que podía dar el campo, productos de huerta, legumbres, lo que dice Sunwukung (productos vegetarianos) con algo de proteína (o alguna proteína animal como caracoles o los moluscos de zona de costa). Pienso que la dieta exclusivamente de cereal es excepcional y de mera supervivencia.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 May 2016)

madre mía menuda chorrada lo del bebé paleo (esquimal en realidad), todo esquimal se criaba con esa dieta y siempre han puntuado una mierda en salud y longevidad, con un dios de las flatulencias y todo.

Así para todo pueblo con dietas carnívoras, en todo el planeta.

Cojonudo alimentarlo a base de purés de búfalo desde los 4 meses (en fin, a los 4 meses).


----------



## MAUSER (19 May 2016)

quebractubre dijo:


> Cuidado con el coco rallado!! Mira los ingredientes que lleva más azúcar que coco, a no ser que lo hagas tu mismo claro...



Ponía que era natural, llevaba un 6% de azúcar aproximadamente, que sería la propia del coco. Ahora no me queda y no puedo mirarlo.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> madre mía menuda chorrada lo del bebé paleo (esquimal en realidad), todo esquimal se criaba con esa dieta y siempre han puntuado una mierda en salud y longevidad, con un dios de las flatulencias y todo.
> 
> Así para todo pueblo con dietas carnívoras, en todo el planeta.
> 
> Cojonudo alimentarlo a base de purés de búfalo desde los 4 meses (en fin, a los 4 meses).



totalmente de acuerdo, con la moda paleo alguno caerá en el error de substituir cereal por proteína animal. La dieta con exceso de proteína es mala, no solo por el tema de las flatulencias.


----------



## Tin Rope (19 May 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Ponía que era natural, llevaba un 6% de azúcar aproximadamente, que sería la propia del coco. Ahora no me queda y no puedo mirarlo.



El agua de coco es muy dulce, pero la carne no tanto y cuando se seca(que es como te lo venden) no se porqué pierde mucha dulzura que ellos lo venden con azúcar añadido "para que sepa bien" y sea vendible. En zona tropical la carne del coco seco sólo la usan en cocina. Cruda y sin añadidos 'no está rica'


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 May 2016)

Sunwukung y Dabicito regentan la misma panadería.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> tampoco se puede generalizar, en tiempo y lugares el populacho pasaría hambre, siempre con malas cosechas de cereal que era lo único accesible para todos, pero también procuraban aprovechar todo lo que podía dar el campo, productos de huerta, legumbres, lo que dice Sunwukung (productos vegetarianos) con algo de proteína (o alguna proteína animal como caracoles o los moluscos de zona de costa). Pienso que la dieta exclusivamente de cereal es excepcional y de mera supervivencia.



claro, ninguna dieta que contenga un único alimento es buena, pero es que la evidencia indica que una dieta con fruta, verdura, algo de grasa y proteína animales, pero con un montón de calorías de los cereales u otra fuente de carbohidratos complejos es la que mejor resultados ha dado al ser humano con diferencia.


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2016)

SofoR dijo:


> *Tengo una duda con todo este tema. No soy madre ni voy a serlo a corto plazo pero me surge la duda en cuanto a la alimentación de los bebés, que tras la leche materna empiezan a tomar papillas de cereales... no tendria que ser algo imprescindible entiendo, pero...
> Qué se les debería dar entonces?
> 
> Me vais a decir que como adultos pero triturado, no?... jajaja
> Asi de simple?*



Yo nunca comí ni papilla de cereales ni leches de continuación ni nada, me apartaban un poco de la comida suya lo machacaban y padentro. Lo mismo he hecho con mis hijas que no han probado en su vida una papilla de cereales ni leche de continuación y están como yo hechas unos robles. Es que no recuerdo haberlas visto enfermas jamás salvo algún resfriado común y alguna noche que se han ido de juerga y han vuelto un poco trastocadas pero no por comer papillas de cereales precisamente 

Si, así de simple.

Saludos.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (19 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Eso tiene cero que ver con la pregunta, ¿por qué si las dietas altas en carbohidratos, y los carbohidratos en general, son tan malas tenían y tienen mejor salud y mayor longevidad aquellos pueblos que NO comen ni comían dietas altas en productos animales?
> 
> Los productos procesados en su mayoría están repletos de muchas otras cosas aparte de azúcares, como aceites, grasas animales, productos animales, aditivos, etc, etc.
> 
> Repito que en China ni ahora ni antes se consumía coca cola en cantidades a tener en consideración.



Coca-Cola acelera su inversión en China para que sea su mayor mercado en 2020

Te cansaras de escribir subnormaladas algun dia?::

Y sigueen los procesados... busca a ver donde estan los productos animales. NI mantequilla le echan que sale cara.
DONUTS






TOMATE FRITO






PRINGLES






FIAMBRE DE PAVO






Ni la carne es carne, lo demas cereales, feculas, soja, y azucares.

Y toda esta mierda como es barata es lo que se esta extendiendo como la peste por todo el mundo, incluida china.

Grasas animales pocas o ninguna todo grasas vegetales hidrogenadas en su mayoria o grasas vegetales baratas, palma, etc.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

el tema es que quien se ha hartado a bollería, coca cola, patatas fritas, etc. de repente descubre el libro y le echa la culpa a comer un trozo de pan, que sí, que hay cosas mejores, que igual vas a tener que dejarlo un tiempo, pero coño....

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 20:16 ----------




Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Coca-Cola acelera su inversión en China para que sea su mayor mercado en 2020
> 
> Te cansaras de escribir subnormaladas algun dia?::
> 
> ...



si en la comida procesada hay azúcar, sal, grasa y cereal procesado, el tema está en triturar tú el tomate y no comprar un tomate frito de bote. No sé a dónde vas a parar.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> el tema es que quien se ha hartado a bollería, coca cola, patatas fritas, etc. de repente descubre el libro y le echa la culpa a comer un trozo de pan, que sí, que hay cosas mejores, que igual vas a tener que dejarlo un tiempo, pero coño....



Si la pregunta es la de siempre, que tiene el pan nutricionalmente, en que mejora a una fruta, una verdura o un tuberculo?

Porque coño tiene que ser la base de la alimentacion, salvo porque es barato?

Contesta a esto con datos y te tomare en serio.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 May 2016)

Esto es muy cansado, es como hablar con una pared xd


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

fue la base de la alimentación en tanto en cuanto hasta un pobre de solemnidad podía comer un mendrugo de pan. Garantizaba la supervivencia y por eso el precio del grano siempre fue un tema político de primer orden


----------



## Adicto (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> fue la base de la alimentación en tanto en cuanto hasta un pobre de solemnidad podía comer un mendrugo de pan. Garantizaba la supervivencia y por eso el precio del grano siempre fue un tema político de primer orden



El pan garantizaba la supervivencia ¿pero cuál era la esperanza de vida? ¿cuál hubiera sido en aquella época si se les alimentara con otra cosa?


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Esto es muy cansado, es como hablar con una pared xd*



Hablar con él es igual que entrevistar a un político 

Saludos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo desayuno comida, es decir, queso, jamon, tomate, frutas, frutos secos... Lo que sea



Es lo que se desayuna normalmente en Polonia.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

Adicto dijo:


> El pan garantizaba la supervivencia ¿pero cuál era la esperanza de vida? ¿cuál hubiera sido en aquella época si se les alimentara con otra cosa?



no podía haber otro alimento base y si lo hubiera habido se habría convertido en cereal, esas plantas fueron seleccionas durante miles de años dando lugar a las mismas propiedades tanto en Mesopotamia como en la China, osea que buscaban eso no por dieta saludable sino porque era lo más efectivo para sobrevivir más gente y ser más fuerte como colectivo, y de ahí la coincidencia histórica. Al crearse así la sociedad el cereal adquirió un carácter fundacional (religioso).


En lo demás reitero que una dieta de solo cereal es pobrísima digna de la Camboya de Pol Pot, pero eso no indica que no puedas comer nada de cereal porque sea veneno, es cuestión de tener sentido común.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (19 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> madre mía menuda chorrada lo del bebé paleo (esquimal en realidad), todo esquimal se criaba con esa dieta y siempre han puntuado una mierda en salud y longevidad, con un dios de las flatulencias y todo.
> 
> Así para todo pueblo con dietas carnívoras, en todo el planeta.
> 
> Cojonudo alimentarlo a base de purés de búfalo desde los 4 meses (en fin, a los 4 meses).



'Hacemos el 95% de la comida del Bebé Paleo con ingredientes frescos. Ternera alimentada con pasto, pollo orgánico, pescado capturado en alta mar, cerdo orgánico. Todo cocinado con sal marina Hawaiiana, y en puré con una gran variedad de vegetales y mantequilla. Brócoli, coliflor, zanahorias, boniatos, espárragos, espinacas, calabacín, judías verdes y guisantes. La única fruta es algún plátano ocasional o alguna pera,'

Puto subnormal que esquimal comia esa variedad de alimentos?

Y venga, y venga tonterias del sugus. A ti te da igual leas lo que leas tu cerebro borra todo lo que no te interesa.
Comida variada es eso, verduras, carne, tuberculos, etc.

HAs leido la palabra buffalo y te ha dado un ictus perdiendo la capacidad de seguir leyendo::

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 23:09 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> no podía haber otro alimento base y si lo hubiera habido se habría convertido en cereal, esas plantas fueron seleccionas durante miles de años dando lugar a las mismas propiedades tanto en Mesopotamia como en la China, osea que buscaban eso no por dieta saludable sino porque era lo más efectivo para sobrevivir más gente y ser más fuerte como colectivo, y de ahí la coincidencia histórica. Al crearse así la sociedad el cereal adquirió un carácter fundacional (religioso).
> 
> 
> En lo demás reitero que una dieta de solo cereal es pobrísima digna de la Camboya de Pol Pot, pero eso no indica que no puedas comer nada de cereal porque sea veneno, es cuestión de tener sentido común.



Algunos cereales son adecuados como parte de la dieta, el arroz por supuesto, y algunos trigos ancestrales, espelta y demas, con reservas. Pero jamas como base de la dieta que es lo que nos quieren vender.

Y jamas de los jamases el trigo moderno que es una aberracion producida hace menos de 50 años.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

lo del bebé páleo, yo pienso que es una broma para quedarse con la peña, es demasiado ridículo el asunto, resulta que es más listo, más guapo, más alto y hasta nació mirando al médico. Por cierto que los potitos de bebé no son solo de cereal sino que hay zanahoria, ternera, pescado, etc


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> lo del bebé páleo, yo pienso que es una broma para quedarse con la peña, es demasiado ridículo el asunto, resulta que es más listo, más guapo, más alto y hasta nació mirando al médico. Por cierto que los potitos de bebé no son solo de cereal sino que hay zanahoria, ternera, pescado, etc



A ver vamos a decirlo claro que aqui la peña no se entera.

Aqui lo hemos sentido en nuestros huesos, y voy a hablar de mi caso.
No hago deporte todas las semanas pero si algo de trabajo fisico. Paso ya unos cuantos años de los cuarenta.

Lo unico que he cambiado es mi alimentacion y estos son los efectos que he notado en tres años:
- Perdida de la grasa abdominal y perdida de 15 kilos sobrantes.
- Mejora evidente de masa muscular.
- Mejora en cantidad y calidad de pelo. Incluso menos canas.
- Mejora en todos los niveles de mis analiticas.
- Energia todo el dia comiendo o sin comer.
- Tampoco necesito beber agua en muchas horas.
- Mantenimiento de potencia sexual.
- Mejora en articulaciones, antes tenia lumbalgias, dolores en rodillas y tobillos.
- Mejora de la piel. Hace bien poco me llamaban mentiroso al decir mi edad::
- Mas fondo fisico y haciendo muy poco deporte.
- Descenso de pulsaciones y tension perfecta.

Pues si mas guapo (tenia cara de pan), mas joven y mas activo.

Esta dieta tiene dos caracteristicas, aumento de micronutrientes al substituir hidratos vacios por hidratos de verduras, tuberculos y frutas, y aumento de grasas buenas que son la base de multitud de procesos hormonales y de las membranas celulares.

Esto partiendo de una edad adulta y muchos años comiendo mierda. Me puedo imaginar todos los beneficios en un crio desde la cuna de alimentarse asi.


----------



## Dabicito (19 May 2016)

te faltó decir que te creció el miembro viril. 

Bueno, fuera coñas, comes más sano y te felicito. Pero el hecho de que hables de ahora comas verduras y frutas indica que antes comías mierda.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> te faltó decir que te creció el miembro viril.
> 
> Bueno, fuera coñas, comes más sano y te felicito. Pero el hecho de que hables de ahora comas verduras y frutas indica que antes comías mierda.



No excesivamente mierda, todos los dias pasta, pan, algun bocata, azucar en el cafe. BAstante arroz y patata. No comia bolleria, si algun refresco.

Tampoco alcohol a diario ni cervezas ni vino, bastantes ensaladas y algo de verdura en las cenas, algo de fruta. Tambien legumbres todas las semanas.

Carne y pescado varios dias a la semana.

Salvo los refrescos casi diria que al dedillo la puñetera piramide.


EL cambio es toda esa pasta y pan ahora son toneladas de verduras y grasas buenas. Carne la misma y cero azucar.


----------



## Dabicito (20 May 2016)

pues comes prácticamente lo mismo que yo, salvo lo del pan. De todas formas tu testimonio sí que me vale.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (20 May 2016)

¿Sigue sin haber fotos en este hilo?


----------



## Sunwukung (20 May 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Coca-Cola acelera su inversión en China para que sea su mayor mercado en 2020
> 
> Te cansaras de escribir subnormaladas algun dia?::
> 
> ...




eres tan ignorante que no sabes que te has autoowneado, PARA EL 2020 tarugo, en 1980, año del estudio de china el consumo en las ciudades era varias veces menos (creo que diez, puse los datos en el foro hace tiempo) que en occidente y en los pueblos era prácticamente nulo (como sigue siendo ahora, de ahí ese objetivo).

El tomate frito tiene un 50% de las calorías de las grasas, si es que entiendes esa medida que es referencia básica en nutrición. Es más, todos los ejemplos que pones tiene aceite por un tubo y TODAVÍA LA CULPA ES DE LOS AZÚCARES. No os da la neurona famélica de carbos para más.


DE NADA :XX:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (20 May 2016)

Fotos, registros, marcas

Pruebas


Todo lo demás es hablar por hablar y creerse algo


----------



## Sunwukung (20 May 2016)

vamos a ver: 15*9 + 14.3 *4 + 1.5*4 = 60 + 56 + 6 = 122 calorías

60/122 = 49% de las calorías proceden del aceite.

No tenéis la más mínima capacidad aritmética como para entender los resultados de los estudios nutricionales que con tanto fanatismo ignorante y suicida negáis. Y todo basados en opiniones de blogueros.

Es acojonante lo de internet.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vamos a ver: 15*9 + 14.3 *4 + 1.5*4 = 60 + 56 + 6 = 122 calorías
> 
> 60/122 = 49% de las calorías proceden del aceite.
> 
> ...



Lo malo de ese tomate es el azúcar :ouch: qué manía con echar azúcar al tomate... Yo lo hago en casa,.compro natural para freír, echo sólo aceite de oliva y una pizca de sal. No está tan ácido como para echar azúcar :vomito:


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eres tan ignorante que no sabes que te has autoowneado, PARA EL 2020 tarugo, en 1980, año del estudio de china el consumo en las ciudades era varias veces menos (creo que diez, puse los datos en el foro hace tiempo) que en occidente y en los pueblos era prácticamente nulo (como sigue siendo ahora, de ahí ese objetivo).
> 
> El tomate frito tiene un 50% de las calorías de las grasas, si es que entiendes esa medida que es referencia básica en nutrición. Es más, todos los ejemplos que pones tiene aceite por un tubo y TODAVÍA LA CULPA ES DE LOS AZÚCARES. No os da la neurona famélica de carbos para más.
> 
> ...



En tu anterior post decias:
'Repito que en China *ni ahora* ni antes se consumía coca cola en cantidades a tener en consideración.'

*ni ahora* *ni ahora* *ni ahora* .... eres un puto subnormal y creo que lo sabes. 

El murciano te ha puesto la noticia para demostrarte que AHORA en el 2016 ya son unos de los mayores consumidores y seran los campeones mundiales en cuatro años. De nuevo lees lo que te sale de los cojones::

De la lista de alimentos procesados que te ha puesto salvo algo de proteina de la leche (que la meten en todas partes como espesante) son todo grasas y hidratos de origen vegetal y de cereales.

Y como argumento encima metes un tomate frito que no se donde cojones lleva algun producto animal. Como ya estas viendo que no hay, sales con el argumento del aceite (vegetal) para cambiar el foco de atencion. 

Los procesados estan plagados de harinas, azucar y aceites vegetales de dudosa calidad, donde queda tu teoria?:XX:

Sigues esquivando, como una rata, la base del problema que es el azucar y su primas las harinas que esta presente en todo lo que se envasa.

Entonces centremonos, el problema esta en la grasa de origen animal, las grasas vegetales o simplemente eres gilipollas?

El 50% de mis calorias proceden de grasa en su mayoria de origen vegetal. Las calorias diarias muy por encima de mi (supuesto) metabolismo basal. Como explicas que este delgado yo y todos los que escribimos aqui en el hilo.

Pd. El autoowneado eres tu. Como dices el año 1980 del estudio comparan poblacion china rural con poco o ningun producto procesado en su dieta con poblacion americana que en el ochenta ya tenian toneladas de productos procesados en la suya. Y mira que casualidad ahora son unos de los campeones en consumo de cocacola (si pedazo de idiota) y otros procesados y la obesidad y la diabetes subiendo como la espuma.


----------



## Clavisto (20 May 2016)

Hago saco 4 veces a la semana y voy a empezar a meter algo de arroz un poco antes de liarme a hostias contra mi destino. A lo que voy, ¿es conveniente lavarlo antes de cocinarlo para quitarle el almidón? ¿la cantidad recomendada son 80 gramos, tal y como leí a Rauxa (o fue Zapatitos)? Voy a añadirle algo de chorizo también, si no hay algún inconveniente.

Gracias.


----------



## Teselia (20 May 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Sigue sin haber fotos en este hilo?



Yo me animaría pero creo que sólo he visto la de Alcoy y dudo que subir la mía provoque que el resto suba las suyas. Aparte mi gran bajada de peso (36 kgs) la hice antes de seguir el estilo paleo.

Luego me lo pienso.


----------



## Qui (20 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vamos a ver: 15*9 + 14.3 *4 + 1.5*4 = 60 + 56 + 6 = 122 calorías
> 
> 60/122 = 49% de las calorías proceden del aceite.
> 
> ...



Ese bote de tomate tiene 36,5 gramos de azúcar. Coge una báscula, pésalo, míralo y si después el problema te sigue pareciendo el aceite (especialmente si es de oliva) plantéate seriamente tu forma de pensar porque tienes un problema serio.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo me animaría pero creo que sólo he visto la de Alcoy y dudo que subir la mía provoque que el resto suba las suyas. Aparte mi gran bajada de peso (36 kgs) la hice antes de seguir el estilo paleo.
> 
> Luego me lo pienso.



Ni se te ocurra subir fotos :: esto es burbuja :ouch: y encima siendo muguera ::

---------- Post added 20-may-2016 at 09:03 ----------




Qui dijo:


> Ese bote de tomate tiene 36,5 gramos de azúcar. Coge una báscula, pésalo, míralo y si después el problema te sigue pareciendo el aceite (especialmente si es de oliva) plantéate seriamente tu forma de pensar porque tienes un problema serio.



Madre mía,... aún recuerdo comprar ese tomate y hacerme mis platos de pasta para comer con bastante frecuencia semanal, y pensar que estaba comiendo estupendamente :XX::XX::ouch:
Ay :: cómo nos engañan joder.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vamos a ver: 15*9 + 14.3 *4 + 1.5*4 = 60 + 56 + 6 = 122 calorías
> 
> 60/122 = 49% de las calorías proceden del aceite.
> 
> ...





Qui dijo:


> Ese bote de tomate tiene 36,5 gramos de azúcar. Coge una báscula, pésalo, míralo y si después el problema te sigue pareciendo el aceite (especialmente si es de oliva) plantéate seriamente tu forma de pensar porque tienes un problema serio.



No te esfuerces, Qui.

El problema de base está en la FRAUDULENTA teoría del balance energético.

En su post, Sunwukung habla de CALORÍAS. Y claro, para encajar con la teoría del balance energético, es evidente que la GRASA tiene más calorías que el AZÚCAR (porque las tiene). Ergo, lo que "engorda" de ese bote de tomate frito es el aceite (grasa) no el azúcar.

*Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeec error de base salvaje.*

Y este es, a mi entender, el NÚCLEO del problema de todo lo que se debate en el hilo.

Da igual que aportemos pruebas, indicios, estudios, o el simple sentido común. Para la teoría del balance energético, a más calorías, más engorde. Aunque el cuerpo humano no funcione así. Aunque la experiencia indique lo contrario. Aunque la ciencia indique lo contrario. Aunque la fisiología humana indique lo contrario. Es una teoría errada de base, y de ella vienen todos los problemas que se citan en el hilo. De hecho, el situar los cereales y harinas en la base de la pirámide, se debe -en parte- a que contienen menos calorías por gramo que la grasa. Por tanto, "deberían" engordar menos. Pero sencillamente eso es ERRÓNEO.

Contar calorías debería verse como contar el peso de los alimentos. "Ayer sólo comí 500 gr. de comida" "oye, pues yo como 1,5 kg. al día y adelgazo". El símil, en un futuro cercano, se verá como bastante acertado.

Ya veremos.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (20 May 2016)

Yo antes también echaba a los platos tomate frito pero desde que empecé a saber de lo malo que es el azúcar compro tomate triturado que no lleva, solo llevan tomate, sal y ácido cítrico como conservante. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dabicito (20 May 2016)

yo trituro un gran tomate para la tostada del desayuno y si hay arroz, me vale para echárselo a la comida. Es buena cosa el tomare natural.


----------



## zapatitos (20 May 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> *Mis 4 hijos igual, 2 años de lactancia y después comida normal, eso sí, nada de cereales ni lácteos. Más sanos imposible, llenos de energía. A diferencia de los críos de los comepiensos.*



Lo de quitar la lactancia a los críos y cambiárselo por leches modificadas de otras especies ha sido el mayor experimento desde el Siglo XX y probablemente también el mayor fraude y estafa a la humanidad. Hasta ese momento la lactancia duraba mínimo dos años y a partir de la introducción de leches de otros animales, papillas y similares fué bajando drasticamente hasta ahora que muchísimos solo los amamantan unas semanas, así pasa que ahora los críos salen agilip.ollados y son enfermos crónicos desde bien pequeñitos con el gasto que eso implica entre otras cosas a la Sanidad.

Además de todo lo que ahorras en dinero dándoles de mamar, yo por lo menos ahorré una pastón de todo lo que no me gasté en papillas, potitos, leches raras y hasta en pañales, además de un montón de ventajas para la madre como ser menos propensa a varias enfermedades, recuperar su estado normal más facilmente, un vínculo con el crío más fuerte etc etc etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Panko21 (20 May 2016)

Yo con la teoría energética tengun problema, ya que creo que una cosa no descarta la otra. Creo que el número de calorías is determina engordar o adelgazar, a la par que creo que es importante el entorno hormonal y el control del azúcar y la insulina. Por no hablar de dejar de comer procesados. 

Yo he seguido a Alvaro Campillo y el dice que: balance energético + hormonas. 

El problema está en el metabolismo basal, calcularlo es orientativo, ya que para saberlo real necesitas una prueba específica. Si sumas que la actividad diaria tn varía... pero he co.probado que zamparme 2500 calorías sin harinas ni procesados me cuesta la vida, x lo que creo que si es cierto que se come menos.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> - Mantenimiento de potencia sexual.



Doy fé, y voy para los 54


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (20 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo me animaría pero creo que sólo he visto la de Alcoy y dudo que subir la mía provoque que el resto suba las suyas. Aparte mi gran bajada de peso (36 kgs) la hice antes de seguir el estilo paleo.
> 
> Luego me lo pienso.



Ni falta que hace, no va por ti. Dudo que te hicieras trampas a ti misma.

Va por los brasas. Ellos saben quienes son 

Esos o ponen fotos, edades, marcas deportivas, etc...o nada de nada. Hablar por hablar para quedar bien


----------



## Sunwukung (20 May 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Ese bote de tomate tiene 36,5 gramos de azúcar. Coge una báscula, pésalo, míralo y si después el problema te sigue pareciendo el aceite (especialmente si es de oliva) plantéate seriamente tu forma de pensar porque tienes un problema serio.



no seré yo quien defienda el azúcar refinado, pero no es científico echar la culpa en exclusiva a una sustancia que aparece en todo alimento procesado en la misma cantidad que otra, sobre todo cuando la evidencia sugiere que el problema es mucho más el exceso de grasa y proteínas que el de cualquier tipo de azúcar.

Además de que la postura magufil general es que azúcar malo porque sí y de ahí grasas y proteínas ad libitum buenas porque sí.

Las dietas altas en carbohidratos (obviamente mejor de origen natural, y sí, incluyendo los cereales) son mucho mejores para la mayoría y para la especie en general que las contrarias.


----------



## Alcazar (20 May 2016)

Gordos del mundo: la ciencia no os puede ayudar

La ciencia no puede dar solución a los gordos, pero si la historia: estudiar que comieron nuestros ancestros durante la mayor parte de sus existencia sobre la tierra.

---------- Post added 20-may-2016 at 11:12 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> no seré yo quien defienda el azúcar refinado, pero no es científico echar la culpa en exclusiva a una sustancia que aparece en todo alimento procesado en la misma cantidad que otra, sobre todo cuando la evidencia sugiere que el problema es mucho más el exceso de grasa y proteínas que el de cualquier tipo de azúcar.
> 
> Además de que la postura magufil general es que azúcar malo porque sí y de ahí grasas y proteínas ad libitum buenas porque sí.
> 
> Las dietas altas en carbohidratos (obviamente mejor de origen natural, y sí, incluyendo los cereales) son mucho mejores para la mayoría y para la especie en general que las contrarias.



Por una vez de acuerdo contigo en algo, el azucar es el chivo expiatorio, pero es que el trigo es mucho peor, mayor indice glucémico y, de propina, con antinutrientes (trigo+fitatos, un combo letal).


----------



## Sunwukung (20 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pd. El autoowneado eres tu. Como dices el año 1980 del estudio comparan poblacion china rural con poco o ningun producto procesado en su dieta con poblacion americana que en el ochenta ya tenian toneladas de productos procesados en la suya. Y mira que casualidad ahora son unos de los campeones en consumo de cocacola (si pedazo de idiota) y otros procesados y la obesidad y la diabetes subiendo como la espuma.



pero tú sabes lo que es un estudio científico? te lo has leído siquiera?

estáis delgados porque os saturáis a proteínas y grasas, que son saciantes, y coméis menos calorías. Estar por encima del metabolismo basal no es referencia, hay que estar por encima del gasto general, y tener en cuenta que la fórmula puede tener hasta un 40% de error.

Esa es la primera razón por encima de cualquier otra (y luego hacéis ejercicio, qué más explicaciones mágicas queréis), a largo plazo los paleocarnistas o dejan la dieta o vuelven a engordar. Pura estadística.

Repito que no defiendo ni mucho menos los alimentos procesados.

Aunque tampoco nadie ha puesto un extracto detallado de su dieta para conocer la composición nutricional exacta (porcentaje de productos animales, porcentaje de carbos, grasas y proteínas, etc).

Si tú comes legumbres, arroz, fruta y verdura, estás comiendo como toda la vida, y lo único que no compartiría es la cantidad de productos animales que puedas comer o que tu dieta tuviera mucho más de un 20% de grasas.

Pero entonces de paleo tienes poco según tus criterios.

edito: 50% de grasas es comprar lotería para problemas de salud futuros, lo creas o no. Un caso no hace estadística, pero más de un forero que lleve esa dieta va a tener problemas. Lo malo es que igual no puede postear para entonces.


----------



## Alcazar (20 May 2016)

Sugus, porque no abres un hilo para fomentar el veganismo entre la comunidad foril, asi comparamos cual da mas resultado, si este o el de los veganos.

Aqui hay muchos foreros abrazando este estilo nutricional porque según dicen, les da resultados. Si tu dices que el veganismo es mejor, por lógica, deberan abrazarlo mas foreros.


----------



## Panko21 (20 May 2016)

A ver songoku que mezclas churras y merinas. Que la paleodieta no es comer carne, es dejar de comer alimentos procesados, puedes hacer paleodieta siendo vegetatonto sin comer panes, galletas, croasanes de margarina, tostadas, mermeladas, margarinas, y si comiendo verduras, arroz y legumbres de vez en cuando, fruta. Aunque no encontrarás nada como los huevos a nivel nutritivo.

No se habla de grasas ad libitum, se habla de grasas de calidad, nueces, almendras, aceite de oliva virgen, coco virgen, mantequilla de pasto. Y de proteínas lo mismo.

A modo de anécdota, tengo un conocido que se hizo vegano y corría maratones... hasta q su cuerpo dijo basta, tendones jodios y ningún tipo de reacción positiva a los tratamientos, no será que le faltaba algo? Colágeno por ejemplo de unos buenos caldosbdd huesos... los extremos son malos. 

En cuanto a los chinos, joder son chinos y comian arroz, verduras y pollo, no helados y hamburguesas que es lo q están empezando a comer ahora... esa es la diferencia la calidad de la comida


----------



## Sunwukung (20 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Sugus, porque no abres un hilo para fomentar el veganismo entre la comunidad foril, asi comparamos cual da mas resultado, si este o el de los veganos.
> 
> Aqui hay muchos foreros abrazando este estilo nutricional porque según dicen, les da resultados. Si tu dices que el veganismo es mejor, por lógica, deberan abrazarlo mas foreros.



si el NWO no ha sido capaz de quitar de la cabeza de el 98% de la población o más que los productos animales son esenciales y todos los días me preguntan qué como ::, pues no voy a ser yo quien malgaste mi tiempo en intentar convencer a seres anuméricos.

Ya cuando el porcentaje correspondiente padezca de artritis, cáncer varios, diabetes, enfermedades coronarias, le de un ictus, pues que le eche la culpa a los carbohidratos que se vio obligado a comer por la razón que sea y todos tan contentos.

La verdad es que con saber lo que a mí me funciona me sobra, investigar que tiene que ver eso con la evidencia científica actual es más afición que otra cosa.

---------- Post added 20-may-2016 at 11:48 ----------




Panko21 dijo:


> A ver songoku que mezclas churras y merinas. Que la paleodieta no es comer carne, es dejar de comer alimentos procesados, puedes hacer paleodieta siendo vegetatonto sin comer panes, galletas, croasanes de margarina, tostadas, mermeladas, margarinas, y si comiendo verduras, arroz y legumbres de vez en cuando, fruta. Aunque no encontrarás nada como los huevos a nivel nutritivo.
> 
> No se habla de grasas ad libitum, se habla de grasas de calidad, nueces, almendras, aceite de oliva virgen, coco virgen, mantequilla de pasto. Y de proteínas lo mismo.
> 
> ...



coño, y cuántos maratonianos que comen normal están jodidos. Es que se puede comer muy mal con cualquier tipo de dieta. Se puede hacer una dieta alta en grasas y proteínas vegana, y esa es nociva también.

Hay muchas variables en juego y es por eso que se deben hacer estudios científicos, no que un antropólogo y una bloguera (encima cuasi vegana) te vengan a sentenciar que es lo mejor para el ser humano o qué es lo que, según ellos, ha funcionado mejor.

Y luego tiramos a la basura un estudio de 20 años en el que se correlacionan científicamente 65 variables. Para cagarse.

Y puse a personas que adelgazaron decenas de kilos comiendo una dieta con un 80% de carbohidratos. Según algunos eso es imposible.


----------



## lewis (20 May 2016)

Seguimos en la teoría del turnismo de troles.


----------



## Clavisto (20 May 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Seguimos en la teoría del turnismo de troles.



Como si vienen todos los del puto bosque de David el Gnomo: yo sé lo que ha pasado con mi cuerpo y, por tanto, con mi cabeza.


----------



## Alcazar (20 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> si el NWO no ha sido capaz de quitar de la cabeza de el 98% de la población o más que los productos animales son esenciales y todos los días me preguntan qué como ::, pues no voy a ser yo quien malgaste mi tiempo en intentar convencer a seres anuméricos.



El veganismo es NWO puro y duro, el NWO nos quiere comiendo cereales, y nadie mejor que el veganismo encarna su espíritu.

La OMS y demas instancias nutricionales políticas, dan su bencición a las dietas veganas, mientras que la dieta paleo es tildada de dieta milagro.


----------



## Clavisto (20 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> El veganismo es NWO puro y duro, el NWO nos quiere comiendo cereales, y nadie mejor que el veganismo encarna su espíritu.
> 
> La OMS y demas instancias nutricionales políticas, dan su bencición a las dietas veganas, mientras que la dieta paleo es tildada de dieta milagro.



Si con esto no se calla es que no tiene solución y sería mejor dejarlo en su mundo, oculto del resto.


----------



## Dabicito (20 May 2016)

yo estoy con la teoría de la Preysler, que por algo se conserva bien, en su casa dice que no entra ni el azúcar ni la mantequilla, lo cuál es una metáfora de una gran verdad. Los alimentos ya llevan azúcar y grasa naturales y sanos, razón por la cuál es innecesario y contraproducente reforzarlos artificialmente con capas de grasa y azúcar. No solo es poco sano sino que educas mal el gusto y entras en una espiral de dependencia de productos grasos y azucarados.


----------



## sada (20 May 2016)

ayer me preguntaron si se podía adquirir musculatura solo con alimentación... no supe que responder

---------- Post added 20-may-2016 at 11:25 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya otro que no se entera.
> 
> *El efecto de mantener la insulina a raya es TODO LO QUE HAY QUE HACER PARA NO ENGORDAR.*



creo que esta frase resume bien todo el hilo


----------



## Teselia (20 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra subir fotos :: esto es burbuja :ouch: y encima siendo muguera ::



Por qué? Qué es muguera? Estoy verde


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Por qué? Qué es muguera? Estoy verde



Ayns, si yo te contara :ouch:.... las mugueras (mujeres en castellano, veo que aún no dominas el burbujo, a ver si sale ya el diccionario), mejor que no pongamos fotos.:: Tú hazme caso.


----------



## herreriko (20 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ayns, si yo te contara :ouch:.... las mugueras (mujeres en castellano, veo que aún no dominas el burbujo, a ver si sale ya el diccionario), mejor que no pongamos fotos.:: Tú hazme caso.



elena sube tu fotos, te iban a llenar la bandeja de emepes


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no seré yo quien defienda el azúcar refinado, pero no es científico echar la culpa en exclusiva a una sustancia que aparece en todo alimento procesado en la misma cantidad que otra, sobre todo cuando la evidencia sugiere que el problema es mucho más el exceso de grasa y proteínas que el de cualquier tipo de azúcar.
> 
> Además de que la postura magufil general es que azúcar malo porque sí y de ahí grasas y proteínas ad libitum buenas porque sí.
> 
> Las dietas altas en carbohidratos (obviamente mejor de origen natural, y sí, incluyendo los cereales) son mucho mejores para la mayoría y para la especie en general que las contrarias.



Pero la grasa vegetal de prensado en frio es buena o mala que no me queda claro.

Y la procedente de semillas?


----------



## zapatitos (20 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *a largo plazo los paleocarnistas o dejan la dieta o vuelven a engordar. Pura estadística.*



Yo llevo 25 años con una dieta bastante similar a los paleocarnistas (practicamente idéntica salvo algunos flecos adaptados a mis circunstancias y actividad) y no he engordado todavía.

Atención pregunta ¿cuanto es ese largo plazo para tí en el que volveré a engordar, 70 años, dos siglos, 5 milenios, cuando regrese Jesucristo a la tierra para el Juicio Final? por curiosidad ienso:

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-may-2016 at 15:04 ----------




Teselia dijo:


> *Por qué? Qué es muguera? Estoy verde*



Como mucho sube la foto de tu perro que por aquí hay mucho flipado suelto. Yo soy el más normal de todos los que andan por aquí y estoy para que me encierren en el frenopático y tiren la llave justo en medio del Oceáno Pacífico, así que imáginate como estarán el resto.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (20 May 2016)

zapatitos, mentirosillo, cuando uno se hace mayor se ralentiza el metabolismo y el nivel de testosterona cae, entonces comiendo lo mismo engordas, mentirosillo.


----------



## Pichorrica (20 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> zapatitos, mentirosillo, cuando uno se hace mayor se ralentiza el metabolismo y el nivel de testosterona cae, entonces comiendo lo mismo engordas, mentirosillo.



Los cojones.

Demuestralo anda


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero tú sabes lo que es un estudio científico? te lo has leído siquiera?
> 
> estáis delgados porque os saturáis a proteínas y grasas, que son saciantes, y coméis menos calorías. Estar por encima del metabolismo basal no es referencia, hay que estar por encima del gasto general, y tener en cuenta que la fórmula puede tener hasta un 40% de error.
> 
> ...



Mi comida de hoy:
Ensalada de endivias con aguacate y tocino iberico salado y un buen chorro de aove. Acompañado con anacardos, pistachos y pipas de calabaza unos 100 gr.
100 gr de panceta, un aguacate mediano y una endivia.

Ve sacando el porcentaje de grasa jeje.

Pd. La panceta estaba de muerte te la dedico

---------- Post added 20-may-2016 at 15:45 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> si el NWO no ha sido capaz de quitar de la cabeza de el 98% de la población o más que los productos animales son esenciales y todos los días me preguntan qué como ::, pues no voy a ser yo quien malgaste mi tiempo en intentar convencer a seres anuméricos.
> 
> Ya cuando el porcentaje correspondiente padezca de artritis, cáncer varios, diabetes, enfermedades coronarias, le de un ictus, pues que le eche la culpa a los carbohidratos que se vio obligado a comer por la razón que sea y todos tan contentos.
> 
> ...



No se pero mis analiticas me salen perfectas que raro, y 15 kilos menos es un saco de piedras, raro raro todo esto.

La base de mi dieta era pan y pasta, arroz, ensaladas y algo de carne, tampoco mucha y estaba hecho una mierda fisicamente y en las analiticas. Raro raro...


----------



## Teselia (20 May 2016)

Gracias por las advertencias, jajajajajaja. Mejor me estoy quietecita, sí!


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> zapatitos, mentirosillo, cuando uno se hace mayor se ralentiza el metabolismo y el nivel de testosterona cae, entonces comiendo lo mismo engordas, mentirosillo.



Te digo un secretillo? Lo que se agota con la edad es la capacidad de procesar venenos...a saber: azucar, lactosa, gluten, proteinas lacteas.


----------



## angek (20 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Hago saco 4 veces a la semana y voy a empezar a meter algo de arroz un poco antes de liarme a hostias contra mi destino. A lo que voy, ¿es conveniente lavarlo antes de cocinarlo para quitarle el almidón? ¿la cantidad recomendada son 80 gramos, tal y como leí a Rauxa (o fue Zapatitos)? Voy a añadirle algo de chorizo también, si no hay algún inconveniente.
> 
> Gracias.



Estuve probando un tiempo a fermentarlo. 

Esto es, dejarlo en remojo un par de días y descartar el agua. 

Busca por ahí. A mí me gustó mucho el sabor y el resultado. 

Aunque me dejaba un importante peste en la cocina.


----------



## zapatitos (20 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *zapatitos, mentirosillo, cuando uno se hace mayor se ralentiza el metabolismo y el nivel de testosterona cae, entonces comiendo lo mismo engordas, mentirosillo.*



Eso te pasa a tí y los que son como tú pero no por la edad sino porque sois unos comepanes. Ya expliqué alguna vez lo que hay que hacer para mantener e incluso elevar el nivel de testosterona hasta el final de tus días, basicamente evitar en lo posible el azúcar, grasa hidrogenada y los procesados, no tener miedo a comer grasa ni colesterol y ejercitar el cuerpo de manera regular con entrenamientos intensos y breves (30-60 minutos). Por supuesto alejarse lo posible del tabaco, alcohol, drogas ilegales y también de las legales que te recetan en las SS.

Con solo eso mantienes tu nivel hormonal sin demasiado descenso y por tanto también tu metabolismo.

Otra cosa es que tú aceptes quedarte practicamente impotente a los 35 años porque "es la edad y es lo que hay" mientras comes menos porque "es que los años no perdonan" pero eso si, jamás renunciar a todas esas porquerías tan ricas con las alimentarás tu cuerpo y tu cerebro hasta el final de tus días. Para comer m.ierda toda tu vida no tienes problema ¿eh verdad? 

Estos ya nos avisaban hace 30 años del percal, algunos lo entendimos y les hicimos caso 



[Youtube]3rzM6orkSRo[/Youtube]

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 May 2016)

herreriko dijo:


> elena sube tu fotos, te iban a llenar la bandeja de emepes



Deja deja...::


----------



## Dabicito (20 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso te pasa a tí y los que son como tú pero no por la edad sino porque sois unos comepanes. Ya expliqué alguna vez lo que hay que hacer para mantener e incluso elevar el nivel de testosterona hasta el final de tus días, basicamente evitar en lo posible el azúcar, grasa hidrogenada y los procesados, no tener miedo a comer grasa ni colesterol y ejercitar el cuerpo de manera regular con entrenamientos intensos y breves (30-60 minutos). Por supuesto alejarse lo posible del tabaco, alcohol, drogas ilegales y también de las legales que te recetan en las SS.
> 
> Con solo eso mantienes tu nivel hormonal sin demasiado descenso y por tanto también tu metabolismo.
> 
> ...





"el comepanes" tiene pack 4 siendo cuarentón. 

Vamos a ver, el pan es una cantidad pequeña de lo que como al día, pero vosotros erre que erre que mi dieta se basa en el trigo.
Pues vale.

---------- Post added 20-may-2016 at 18:43 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te digo un secretillo? Lo que se agota con la edad es la capacidad de procesar venenos...a saber: azucar, lactosa, gluten, proteinas lacteas.



Da igual lo que comas, un cuerpo de 50 años no necesita la misma cantidad de comida que uno de 20, por multitud de factores metabólicos, o mismamente porque los músculos son más pequeños. No es casual que todo dios, coma bien o coma mal, empiece a cuidarse a cierta edad, ....aquí todos tenemos unos añitos ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## inteño (20 May 2016)

¿Cómo afecta a la vitalidad y al funcionamiento del cuerpo en general madrugar o no hacerlo?


----------



## Clavisto (20 May 2016)

inteño dijo:


> ¿Cómo afecta a la vitalidad y al funcionamiento del cuerpo en general madrugar o no hacerlo?



Es evidente que lo natural es seguir el ciclo de la vida: vivir en función de quien la permite, es decir, el sol.

Levantarse y acostarse temprano.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 May 2016)

Un regalo para los conadores de calorías:

Pasa de dietas; conoce tus hormonas: Ghrelina | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> "el comepanes" tiene pack 4 siendo cuarentón.
> 
> Vamos a ver, el pan es una cantidad pequeña de lo que como al día, pero vosotros erre que erre que mi dieta se basa en el trigo.
> Pues vale.
> ...



Correcto salvo el 'comas lo que comas' porque esos mismos factores metabolicos haran que segun que comas, sin preocuparse de cantidades, no engordes.


----------



## Dabicito (20 May 2016)

hay muchas teorías de por qué se engorda con la edad. Personalmente creo que es por un sencillo input-output; la comida es energía química de muchos tipos, inmediata, ralentizada, transformada o almacenada. Como la máquina se hace vieja y es más lenta, entonces no necesita el mismo fuelle. Tú partes de la base que puedes comer proteínas ad- infinitum que ya cagarás el excedente (a costa de tus vísceras) pero lo cierto es que ese alimento proteico incluye cosas que el cuerpo almacenará al sentirse lleno.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> hay muchas teorías de por qué se engorda con la edad. Personalmente creo que es por un sencillo input-output; la comida es energía química de muchos tipos, inmediata, ralentizada, transformada o almacenada. Como la máquina se hace vieja y es más lenta, entonces no necesita el mismo fuelle. Tú partes de la base que puedes comer proteínas ad- infinitum que ya cagarás el excedente (a costa de tus vísceras) pero lo cierto es que ese alimento proteico incluye cosas que el cuerpo almacenará al sentirse lleno.



Te veo en mi bola de cristal... Cerrarás la panadería... Lo siento!


----------



## Rauxa (21 May 2016)

Estoy viendo ahora mismo en #0 el programa #loquecomes

Y están casi calcando lo que decimos por aquí.

Entre otras cosas han cogido un grupo de personas y les han hecho una dieta sin grasas, durante 7 días
Todos se encontraron mareados, sin energía, sin ir al WC. Con ansiedad, con bajones, hinchados...


----------



## Sunwukung (21 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mi comida de hoy:
> Ensalada de endivias con aguacate y tocino iberico salado y un buen chorro de aove. Acompañado con anacardos, pistachos y pipas de calabaza unos 100 gr.
> 100 gr de panceta, un aguacate mediano y una endivia.
> 
> ...



y yo me curé de un problema de salud que casi me mata varias veces comiendo kilos y kilos de frutas y verduras, con nada de grasas, raro raro raro ::

efectivamente veo que de ciencia tienes cero idea. De estadística supongo que menos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Estoy viendo ahora mismo en #0 el programa #loquecomes
> 
> Y están casi calcando lo que decimos por aquí.
> 
> ...



Hay enlace para verlo por la web?


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y yo me curé de un problema de salud que casi me mata varias veces comiendo kilos y kilos de frutas y verduras, con nada de grasas, raro raro raro ::
> 
> efectivamente veo que de ciencia tienes cero idea. De estadística supongo que menos.



Recuerda que te has comido un owned con lo de la Cocacola y los procesados en general el China.

Solo un loco puede seguir manteniendo que la epidemia de obesidad en asia es por el aumento de consumo de carne y no por el azucar.


----------



## Dabicito (21 May 2016)

el azúcar está claro que influye porque lo meten en cualquier cosa inimaginable. Pienso que la carne también puede influir si se abusa, yo ya paso del fiambre y me limito al pollo-pavo de verdad, es más fiable para comer con relativa asiduidad, como.eso y el capricho del chorizo de las lentejas y a las judías verdes un poco de jamón.

También tendríamos que hablar algo de la sal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> el azúcar está claro que influye porque lo meten en cualquier cosa inimaginable. Pienso que la carne también puede influir si se abusa, yo ya paso del fiambre y me limito al pollo-pavo de verdad, es más fiable para comer con relativa asiduidad, como.eso y el capricho del chorizo de las lentejas y a las judías verdes un poco de jamón.
> 
> También tendríamos que hablar algo de la sal.



Trescientas paginas hablando de la insulina y su papel en la acumulacion de grasa visceral para seguir leyendo esto...en fin.

El que no quiera entender que no entienda.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Trescientas paginas hablando de la insulina y su papel en la acumulacion de grasa visceral para seguir leyendo esto...en fin.
> 
> El que no quiera entender que no entienda.



Es sorprendente, yo pienso que son trolls. 

Una cosa es que tengamos o no razón.

Otra muy diferente, IGNORAR nuestros argumentos.

Además es que la teoría del balance energético no puede cumplirse "a medias". O te basas en las calorías (y por tanto los alimentos son intercambiables) o te basas en los procesos fisiológicos (y entramos en un terreno complejo).

En fin. :ouch:


----------



## Rauxa (21 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hay enlace para verlo por la web?



No sé si se puede ver online pero aquí está la info
Azúcar vs grasas (2014) | Movistar+


----------



## Alcazar (21 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y yo me curé de un problema de salud que casi me mata varias veces comiendo kilos y kilos de frutas y verduras, con nada de grasas, raro raro raro ::
> 
> efectivamente veo que de ciencia tienes cero idea. De estadística supongo que menos.



Tenemos una ex vegetariana entre nosotros que se ha curado de indigestiones brutales con paleo!



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Recuerda que te has comido un owned con lo de la Cocacola y los procesados en general el China.
> 
> Solo un loco puede seguir manteniendo que la epidemia de obesidad en asia es por el aumento de consumo de carne y no por el azucar.



Si dice que lo paleo es NWO y lo vegano antisistema, cuando todos los organismos oficiales avalan el veganismo y tildan a lo paleo de dieta milagro peligrosa para la salud!!!


----------



## Pichorrica (21 May 2016)

Ayer me vino ni ligue a decirme de que en el colegio de si hermana pequeña hicieron una exposición-clase de cocina para los niños de primaria y de la eso.

Pues resulta que las cocineras que vinieron eran cocineras "veganas" y que la exposicion y la clase era sobre comida vegana y antianimal.

Entre todo el rollo que les metió, me quedo con que hicieron unas hamburguesas de lentejas, unas salchichas de espinacas con nosecuantas cosas mas, y como una especie de filete empanado de soja con mierdas varias.
La niña dijo que no le gusto nada de lo que probó.

Veganismo hasta en la puta sopa.


----------



## Alcazar (21 May 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ayer me vino ni ligue a decirme de que en el colegio de si hermana pequeña hicieron una exposición-clase de cocina para los niños de primaria y de la eso.
> 
> Pues resulta que las cocineras que vinieron eran cocineras "veganas" y que la exposicion y la clase era sobre comida vegana y antianimal.
> 
> ...



Para despedir a los maestros que han permitido eso. El target de PETA en EEUU son las adolescentes con transtornos alimentarios, a las que reclutan y ofrecen la solución del veganismo, que poco a poco les va minando la salud.

Fiajos como las gastan, buscando traumatizar a los críos:

Would You Eat Your Dog? | PETA UK


----------



## Dabicito (21 May 2016)

Pues a mí se me están hinchando las pelotas con tanto perdonavidas y tanto experto en nutrición que estaba gordito antesdeayer.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Pues a mí se me están hinchando las pelotas con tanto perdonavidas y tanto experto en nutrición que estaba gordito antesdeayer.



Y qué vas a hacer?

---------- Post added 21-may-2016 at 16:21 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> No sé si se puede ver online pero aquí está la info
> Azúcar vs grasas (2014) | Movistar+



De esa serie vi uno sobre la carne de vacuno en USA donde concluyeron que era mejor el ganado estabulado, vacunado y criado con mierda de maíz y fructosa que el que pastoreaba libremente, y ponían de excusa los eructos de los animales que eran menores con dieta de cereales y tenían menos efecto invernadero. Casi vomito!!! De hecho no pude terminar de verlo.

---------- Post added 21-may-2016 at 16:27 ----------

Mirad manipulación más burda en este artículo pésimamente escrito:

Dietas: Dos gemelos se someten a dieta, uno sin grasas y otro sin carbohidratos.... Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

---------- Post added 21-may-2016 at 16:35 ----------

¿Es la carne un alimento antioxidante? | Me gusta estar bien

---------- Post added 21-may-2016 at 16:43 ----------

Para los panaderos:

Mentiras que se dicen sobre las dietas bajas en hidratos | Me gusta estar bien

---------- Post added 21-may-2016 at 16:47 ----------


----------



## MAUSER (21 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Pues a mí se me están hinchando las pelotas con tanto perdonavidas y tanto experto en nutrición que estaba gordito antesdeayer.



Uno que ha perdido los papeles porque no nos hinchamos a bocatas. Ale al ignore con tu amigo sugus. La gente come lo que le sale de las bolas y pone aquí sus experiencias, si eso te "hincha las pelotas" más nos las hincha a nosotros tener que leer tus mierdas.


----------



## trancos123 (21 May 2016)

He pedido a Calopez un subforo de salud y alimentación para hablar de temas como este.
Apoyadlo!
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/778712-crear-subforo-de-salud-y-alimentacion.html


----------



## HA-250 (21 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Pues a mí se me están hinchando las pelotas con tanto perdonavidas y tanto experto en nutrición que estaba gordito antesdeayer.





Cierra la puerta al salir


----------



## Sunwukung (22 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Tenemos una ex vegetariana entre nosotros que se ha curado de indigestiones brutales con paleo!



distribución normal, igual no sabes lo que es. 




> Si dice que lo paleo es NWO y lo vegano antisistema, cuando todos los organismos oficiales avalan el veganismo y tildan a lo paleo de dieta milagro peligrosa para la salud!!!



todavía tengo que conocer a un médico que aconseje comer cero productos animales.

¿cuántos veganos hay en el mundo?

---------- Post added 22-may-2016 at 02:13 ----------

Low Carb vs. Plant-Based - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-may-2016 at 02:14 ----------

Low Carb vs. Plant-Based - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-may-2016 at 02:35 ----------

¿alguno de los paleocarnistas que comen una dieta con más del 20% de las calorías procedente de las grasas se ha echo un escáner SPECT para medir el flujo arterial?

dejo interesante artículo al respecto, ya sé que toda evidencia en contra del exceso de proteínas y grasas y productos animales son falsos por definición (y los cuatro estudio medio a favor son ciertos aunque estén financiados por las cárnicas), ya que llevamos décadas que el NWO nos aturde con propaganda provegana, sin demasiado éxito, todo hay que decirlo, pero ahí lo dejo:



> Now we have studies that measure the impact of low carb diets on arteries directly, and a review of all the best studies to date found that low-carb diets impair arterial function, as evidenced by a decrease in flow-mediated dilation, meaning low-carb diets effectively stiffen people’s arteries. And since that meta-analysis was published, a new study found the same thing: “A dietary pattern characterized by high protein and fat, but low carbohydrate was associated with poorer peripheral small artery function,” again measuring blood flow into people’s limbs. But peripheral circulation is not as important as the circulation in the coronary arteries that feed our heart.
> 
> There has only been one study ever done measuring actual blood flow to the heart muscles of people eating low-carb diets. Dr. Richard Fleming, an accomplished nuclear cardiologist, enrolled 26 people into a comprehensive study of the effects of diet on cardiac function using the latest in nuclear imaging technology–so-called SPECT scans, enabling him to actually directly measure the blood flow within the coronary arteries.
> 
> ...


----------



## lewis (22 May 2016)

trancos123 dijo:


> He pedido a Calopez un subforo de salud y alimentación para hablar de temas como este.
> Apoyadlo!
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/778712-crear-subforo-de-salud-y-alimentacion.html



page not found


----------



## mcmardigan (22 May 2016)

Tengo un amigo que está a punto de convertirse en diabético. Actualmente está en tratamiento médico, con dieta y pastillas. Dos cosas sobre el:

- Bebia coca-cola en grandes cantidades. Ahora tiene prohibida la coca cola y el azucar.

- Los médicos le han impuesto una dieta con 50g de pan al dia (máximo).

Esto me hace pensar que hay razones para evitar los hidratos de carbono y los azúcares.

PD: Creo que este hilo es uno de los mejores de burbuja. :rolleye:


----------



## Teselia (22 May 2016)

He escrito aquí un mensaje y se ha borrado o algo, no aparece o no lo veo.

Os preguntaba sobre el color de vuestras heces, si no os importa dar detalles. Es que a mí, al menos por hoy, me han cambiado notablemente de color. Veré qué tal en los próximos días.

Gracias.


----------



## MAUSER (22 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> He escrito aquí un mensaje y se ha borrado o algo, no aparece o no lo veo.
> 
> Os preguntaba sobre el color de vuestras heces, si no os importa dar detalles. Es que a mí, al menos por hoy, me han cambiado notablemente de color. Veré qué tal en los próximos días.
> 
> Gracias.



De que color las tienes?


----------



## Teselia (22 May 2016)

Más claras de lo normal  mucho más.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Más claras de lo normal  mucho más.



Ufff qué esfuerzo estoy haciendo para no hacer ningún chiste sobre lo que puedas haber tragado en cantidades ingentes!!! Qué esfuerzo!!!!!::

---------- Post added 22-may-2016 at 13:41 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> No sé si se puede ver online pero aquí está la info
> Azúcar vs grasas (2014) | Movistar+



Si es el de los dos gemelos lo he visto, y creo que tú no lo has visto entero, en caso de que lo hicieras te iba a cabrear bastante, te recomiendo que lo veas y lo comentamos por aquí porque no tiene desperdicio, es acojonante. Y que la bbc haga esta puta mierda me hace pensar que hay sectores muy poderosos que están cagados de miedo.


----------



## Dabicito (22 May 2016)

mcmardigan dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que está a punto de convertirse en diabético. Actualmente está en tratamiento médico, con dieta y pastillas. Dos cosas sobre el:
> 
> - Bebia coca-cola en grandes cantidades. Ahora tiene prohibida la coca cola y el azucar.
> 
> ...



azúcares siempre, pero hidratos no, es más, deben ir en proporción al ejercicio físico que se haga, alguien que haga deporte debe comer nuchos hidratos.


----------



## trancos123 (22 May 2016)

lewis dijo:


> page not found



Que raro, el link directo no funciona:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/778712-crear-subforo-de-salud-y-alimentacion.html

Probad a entrar en el subforo 'burbuja.info'
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía > Foros > Guardería > burbuja.info >

El hilo se llama: 'Crear subforo de salud y alimentación'
Dadle un like y poned algún comentario para que no se hunda.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (22 May 2016)

*Semáforo nutricional*

Chile pone a prueba la ley más estricta de etiquetado de alimentos entre polémica - eleconomistaamerica.cl

*Chile pone a prueba la ley más estricta de etiquetado de alimentos entre polémica*
VÍCTOR VENTURA - 6:16 - 22/05/2016

Chile se prepara para la entrada en vigor de la ley de información alimentaria más estricta de Latinoamérica y, según argumentan sus críticos, de todo el mundo. A partir del 26 de junio comenzará a aplicarse la conocida como "_Ley Súper 8_" -en referencia a una famosa chocolatina a la que afecta la norma-, que *obliga a los fabricantes de alimentos envasados a colocar grandes advertencias negras que informen de un alto contenido de calorías, grasas, azúcares o sal* en los productos que superen ciertos niveles. En un continente en el que los índices de obesidad han alcanzado tasas de alerta para la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), el debate sobre el etiquetado de los alimentos se ha situado en primera plana.

En las últimas décadas, de la mano del boom de la industria alimenticia, las comidas procesadas han sido uno de los principales responsables del aumento del sobrepeso y la obesidad por toda Latinoamérica, según denuncia la OMS.

En total,* cuatro países han sobrepasado ya los niveles considerados de riesgo* (un índice de masa corporal medio de 25): Argentina, Uruguay, Chile y México, mientras que* un 50% de los adultos de todo el continente ya sufren sobrepeso.*

Aunque todavía no han alcanzado los estratosféricos números de EE.UU. (un 33.7 de media, según las estimaciones de este año), los Gobiernos de los países en mayor riesgo han decidido *ponerse manos a la obra para detener la crisis antes de alcanzar una verdadera epidemia de obesidad.* De todos ellos, ha sido Chile el que más polémica ha producido, según analiza un informe de la consultora Llorente y Cuenca.

*Modelo Chile contra Modelo Ecuador*

El país pionero a la hora de regular el etiquetado de los productos fue Ecuador, que propuso la idea de crear un "_semáforo nutricional_" que informara de si las cantidades de nutrientes de un determinado alimento eran correctas, altas o peligrosas mediante una señalización por colores.

Esta ley entró en vigor en 2013, a la vez que en el Reino Unido, y ha tenido "_un muy buen nivel de aceptación en el país_", según María José Troya, de la Tribuna Ecuatoriana de Consumidores y Usuarios. *Su efecto ha sido reducir en un 35% las ventas de alimentos con altos niveles de azúcares, sales o grasas e incentivar a los fabricantes a reducir sus contenidos.*

El resultado es que Ecuador se ha mantenido en niveles aceptables en comparación con su entorno, *mientras que los índices continuaban creciendo a su alrededor.* La medida ha tenido tanto éxito que Bolivia ya la ha aplicado, mientras que México o Argentina han presentado proyectos para enmendar sus leyes -que se limitan a pedir una declaración nutricional- para introducir el semáforo.

Frente a esta iniciativa, Chile ha optado por una versión distinta, *mucho más vistosa:* en los envoltorios de productos cuyo contenido de alguno de los *nutrientes de riesgo supere un cierto límite deberá aparecer un octógono negro -similar al de la señal de "stop" o "pare"- con el mensaje "Alto en"* -calorías, grasas, azúcares o sal-.

Además, deberán alertar de si alguno de sus ingredientes han sido modificados genéticamente. Ambos mensajes deberán situarse "_en forma separada e independiente a la tabla de ingredientes_", a ser posible en la zona más vistosa del etiquetado. No solo eso, sino que *cualquier alimento que supere los límites no podrá venderse en colegios, ni publicitarse a menores de 14 años, ni llevar aparejados juguetes, juegos o premios.*

*Las quejas de la industria y de los expertos no se han hecho esperar*

Cuenca apunta a que *los alimentos a granel o sin envasar, como el pan o la comida rápida, no están afectados por esta normativa pese a ser los principales responsables de los altos índices de obesidad infantil*. El exministro de Salud Jaime Mañalich también criticó la medida como "_absurda e inaplicable"_ porque "_va hasta tal especificidad que prohíbe que un alimento como el 'Súper 8' -una chocolatina- sea vendido en un quiosco en una universidad_".

Por su parte, el gremio de las empresas de alimentación, AB Chile, critica que no se tuviera en cuenta su opinión durante la aprobación de la ley y opina que se debería haber escogido el método "semáforo" que ya se emplea en otros países.

Además, critica que el Ministerio de Salud no haya publicado todavía las regulaciones concretas sobre publicidad, por lo que no saben si, por ejemplo, podrán seguir usando mascotas de animales en sus envoltorios.

*A favor de la medida, sin embargo, se sitúan médicos y nutricionistas, que defienden la necesidad de tener una regulación alimentaria para detener la extensión de la obesidad*, aunque el Colegio de Nutricionistas de Chile ha criticado que algunos de los límites nutricionales permitidos son _"muy estrictos"_ o "_no adecuados_".

Para los expertos de Llorente y Cuenca, la ley chilena es "_muy estricta_" y su tramitación, *que no contó con el sector en ningún momento,* ha creado una controversia innecesaria. Aun así, será interesante ver sus efectos en los próximos meses y si la señal negra tiene un mayor efecto que la del semáforo o, por el contrario, genera más rechazo de los previsto una vez entre en vigor.

Aun así, difícilmente se podrán corregir los problemas de obesidad y sobrepeso si no se opta por trabajar en la lucha contra la obesidad y atacar los sectores a los que no alcanza la ley, como el de restaurantes de comida rápida. Al menos, la experiencia de Chile servirá para poder comparar la efectividad del semáforo de los otros países.


----------



## Galvani (22 May 2016)

mcmardigan dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que está a punto de convertirse en diabético. Actualmente está en tratamiento médico, con dieta y pastillas. Dos cosas sobre el:
> 
> - Bebia coca-cola en grandes cantidades. Ahora tiene prohibida la coca cola y el azucar.
> 
> ...



¿Cuánta coca cola bebía?


----------



## mcmardigan (22 May 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Cuánta coca cola bebía?



La cantidad exacta lo ignoto. Pero creo que todas las noches (trabajaba de noche) bebía una lata. Siempre tenia una botella de dos litros en el frigo, y varios packs de latas en la despensa.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G610-U20 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (22 May 2016)

Ronaldo el Gordo se clavaba dos litros diarios.


----------



## PATITOXXL (22 May 2016)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Chile pone a prueba la ley más estricta de etiquetado de alimentos entre polémica - eleconomistaamerica.cl
> 
> *Chile pone a prueba la ley más estricta de etiquetado de alimentos entre polémica*
> VÍCTOR VENTURA - 6:16 - 22/05/2016
> ...






Por eso hay tanta presión para aprobar el TTIP, las compañías podrían querellarse contra los estados por las perdidas que sufrieran por este tipo de leyes. Vamos a comprar mierda o pagar indemnizaciones por no comprarla.


----------



## Tesi (22 May 2016)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Chile pone a prueba la ley más estricta de etiquetado de alimentos entre polémica - eleconomistaamerica.cl
> 
> *Chile pone a prueba la ley más estricta de etiquetado de alimentos entre polémica*
> VÍCTOR VENTURA - 6:16 - 22/05/2016
> ...



Está prevista alguna ley así por estos lares? Alguien sabe?


----------



## Dabicito (22 May 2016)

Hace años los lobbies de la alimentación cercanos a la UE tiraron abajo una propuesta para etiquetar como en Reino Unido, la famosa etiqueta de los semáforos.


----------



## Rauxa (22 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ufff qué esfuerzo estoy haciendo para no hacer ningún chiste sobre lo que puedas haber tragado en cantidades ingentes!!! Qué esfuerzo!!!!!::
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2016 at 13:41 ----------
> 
> ...



No vi el programa entero, lo pillé a la mitad, pero no salía nada de dos gemelos.

Básicamente vi el estudio de un grupo de gente que durante una semana tenía que comer pocas calorías y sin grasas.
Con todos los efectos negativos que tuvieron: hinchados, mal dormir, dolor de cabeza, no iban bien de vientre, retención de líquidos..

Fue un experimento para ver lo que realmente engorda y nos hace sentir mal.
Al menos en ese trozo de programa se dijo:
- las grasas buenas, adelante
- lo que engordan son los azúcares y harinas. 
- el conteo de calorías es poco menos que absurdo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No vi el programa entero, lo pillé a la mitad, pero no salía nada de dos gemelos.
> 
> Básicamente vi el estudio de un grupo de gente que durante una semana tenía que comer pocas calorías y sin grasas.
> Con todos los efectos negativos que tuvieron: hinchados, mal dormir, dolor de cabeza, no iban bien de vientre, retención de líquidos..
> ...



Vale, entonces hablamos de dos documentale diferentes, el que yo digo es de juzgado de guardia, vale la pena que lo veas se titula azúcar vs grasa y es tremendo...


----------



## zapatitos (23 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> *He escrito aquí un mensaje y se ha borrado o algo, no aparece o no lo veo.
> 
> Os preguntaba sobre el color de vuestras heces, si no os importa dar detalles. Es que a mí, al menos por hoy, me han cambiado notablemente de color. Veré qué tal en los próximos días.
> 
> Gracias.*



La tonalidad característica lo da la bilis si es demasiado clara puede ser falta de bilis en las heces, se puede deber al efecto secundario de algún medicamento que estés tomando o hayas tomado o también que tengas algún conducto algo obstruido, pero en este último caso suele ir acompañado de dolor abdominal, picor, naúseas, orina muy turbia y cosas así.

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (23 May 2016)

refugee dijo:


> he conocido.mucho panchi
> 
> y es como si en su pais no probasen. el azucar
> 
> en cuanto salem.. se meten un monton de cocacola y bebidas azucaradas. como adictos.



Es verdad, se ponen cebados los panchos. Son unos putos tragones además de todo lo demás que tienen de malo.


----------



## Teselia (23 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La tonalidad característica lo da la bilis si es demasiado clara puede ser falta de bilis en las heces, se puede deber al efecto secundario de algún medicamento que estés tomando o hayas tomado o también que tengas algún conducto algo obstruido, pero en este último caso suele ir acompañado de dolor abdominal, picor, naúseas, orina muy turbia y cosas así.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias. Hoy parece que ha cambiado la cosa, aunque no demasiado. Si sigo así durante unos días más, iré al médico  
Y me encuentro perfectamente.
Gracias.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 May 2016)

De aquí pocos habríais ido ayer a la feria del pan en Grijota (Palencia) 

GRIJOTA, UNA FIESTA CON MUCHA MIGA - Diario Palentino


----------



## MAUSER (23 May 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> De aquí pocos habríais ido ayer a la feria del pan en Grijota (Palencia)
> 
> GRIJOTA, UNA FIESTA CON MUCHA MIGA - Diario Palentino



Y eso que es, ver panes expuestos y que te dejen catar alguno?. Que divertido.:XX:

Prefiero ir a un museo, playa, pasear, etc y luego comerme un entrecot con huevos fritos.


Y mira que me gustaba y me gusta el pan, no podía comer sin él.


----------



## zapatitos (23 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> *Muchas gracias. Hoy parece que ha cambiado la cosa, aunque no demasiado. Si sigo así durante unos días más, iré al médico
> Y me encuentro perfectamente.
> Gracias.*



Si no hay molestias no debe de ser muy preocupante, probablemente algo que hayas tomado y ni recuerdas ahora mismo pero bueno mejor asegurarse. 

Lo peligroso es cuando son negras negrísimas (hemorragia interna) rojizas (sangre por algún sitio) y cuando son color así como gris ceniza y arcillosas que no recuerdo bien pero creo que es algo relacionado con enfermedad grave hepática o del pancreas. Ahí si que hay que ir corriendo al médico que te juegas el físico. 

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (23 May 2016)

Vegana escala el Everest para demostrar que ellos también pueden hacerlo y muere en el descenso por mal de altura:

Melbourne woman Maria Strydom dies on Mount Everest | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dabicito (23 May 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> De aquí pocos habríais ido ayer a la feria del pan en Grijota (Palencia)
> 
> GRIJOTA, UNA FIESTA CON MUCHA MIGA - Diario Palentino



Para mojar en las lentejas parece bueno, no me digáis que no os apetece. )))


----------



## Clavisto (23 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Para mojar en las lentejas parece bueno, no me digáis que no os apetece. )))



Pues no, no me apetece.

Fdo.- Uno que se comía una barra diaria (mínimo) hasta hace menos de un año.


----------



## sada (23 May 2016)

no pongáis eso por Dios ::


----------



## Tesi (23 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Para mojar en las lentejas parece bueno, no me digáis que no os apetece. )))



Hombre, a mi apetecerme, pues aún me sigue apeteciendo la verdad... pero bueno que puedo vivir perfectamente sin ir a esa feria


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pues no, no me apetece.
> 
> Fdo.- Uno que se comía una barra diaria (mínimo) hasta hace menos de un año.



Es como si un fumador no entendiese que la vista de un puro habano no te llame la atencion lo mas minimo, siendo no fumador.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (23 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Para mojar en las lentejas parece bueno, no me digáis que no os apetece. )))



Yo.no tomo apenas pan pero reconozco que está de vicio :baba: ya me he deshabituado pero el sabor me sigue gustando, y si es calentito recién hecho :baba:
Pero vamos, ni con un palo :| :´( ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Vegana escala el Everest para demostrar que ellos también pueden hacerlo y muere en el descenso por mal de altura:
> 
> Melbourne woman Maria Strydom dies on Mount Everest | Daily Mail Online



Haciendo de abogado del diablo tambien se han muerto mogollon sin ser veganos...salvo que algo indique que la vegana murio por sus habitos alimentarios.

Pd. Lo mismo llevaba cinco kilos de patatas en la mochila para conseguir sus proteinas Sugu's style

---------- Post added 23-may-2016 at 16:58 ----------




COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Los paleos no somos fanáticos tampoco. Yo a veces como arroz (una vez a la semana) e incluso pan (una vez cada dos semanas).



La diferencia, al menos en mi caso, es que ves el pan en la mesa y no te apetece especialmente. Tambien como algun montadito cuando salgo de cervezas pero ni siquiera todas las semanas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 May 2016)

A un amigo ex-vegano le extirparon la vesícula, le pasé un art. donde explica clarito que fue por culpa de no comer grasas y ahora es paleo... Aunque ya es tarde para su vesícula...

Vesícula, cálculos biliares y dieta baja en grasa | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## nightprowler (23 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Haciendo de abogado del diablo tambien se han muerto mogollon sin ser veganos...salvo que algo indique que la vegana murio por sus habitos alimentarios.



El articulo dice mal de altura que basicamente es una hipoxia , no tiene porque tener relacion con ser vegana , y segun el articulo era alpinista con cierta experiencia asi que dudo mucho que iniciase la ascension con anemia o alguna otra patologia

Como suele decirse una golondrina no hace verano


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 May 2016)

nightprowler dijo:


> El articulo dice mal de altura que basicamente es una hipoxia , no tiene porque tener relacion con ser vegana , y segun el articulo era alpinista con cierta experiencia asi que dudo mucho que iniciase la ascension con anemia o alguna otra patologia
> 
> Como suele decirse una golondrina no hace verano



Eso esta claro, pero hay que entender que entre los cinco kilos de patatas los sacos de garbanzos, la botella de butano y la olla express, se le hizo un poco cuesta arriba a la muchacha. ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 May 2016)

karlos smith dijo:


> eso esta claro, pero hay que entender que entre los cinco kilos de patatas los sacos de garbanzos, la botella de butano y la olla express, se le hizo un poco cuesta arriba a la muchacha. ::



:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Dabicito (23 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es como si un fumador no entendiese que la vista de un puro habano no te llame la atencion lo mas minimo, siendo no fumador.



El tabaco es veneno. Un trozo de pan es comida, harina, agua y sal. Es la dosis lo que hay que regular.


----------



## Alcazar (23 May 2016)

pepe_perez dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> A mí ahora, al igual que la mayoría de los que dejamos azúcar y harinas, el pan me sienta fatal cada vez que lo tomo.
> 
> ...



El domingo comí arroz. Sienta mucho mejor que el pan, pero aun así dejó una digestión pesada con cierta ardentía.


----------



## demolision (23 May 2016)

La dieta baja en grasa y colesterol no es tan buena como se pensaba

El informe -que ha levantado una tremenda polvareda entre la comunidad científica-, que recoge hoy el periódico británico «The Guardian», también sostiene que la grasa saturada no causa enfermedades del corazón, mientras que los productos lácteos con toda la grasa, incluyendo la leche, el yogur y el queso, en realidad puede proteger el corazón.


Los alimentos procesados y eiquetados como «bajo en grasa», «light», «bajo en colesterol» o «demostrado para reducir el colesterol» debe ser evitado a toda costa, y las personas con diabetes tipo 2 deben comer una dieta rica en grasa en lugar de una basada en hidratos de carbono.


La dieta baja en grasa y colesterol no es tan buena como se pensaba


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> El tabaco es veneno. Un trozo de pan es comida, harina, agua y sal. Es la dosis lo que hay que regular.



Tu prueba a estar una semana a estar sin un gramo de azucar ni de harina y me explicas si eso es algo parecido al mono o que es.

El efecto de dejarlo es igual que cualquier otra droga legal.


----------



## Clavisto (23 May 2016)

demolision dijo:


> La dieta baja en grasa y colesterol no es tan buena como se pensaba
> 
> El informe -que ha levantado una tremenda polvareda entre la comunidad científica-, que recoge hoy el periódico británico «The Guardian», también sostiene que la grasa saturada no causa enfermedades del corazón, mientras que los productos lácteos con toda la grasa, incluyendo la leche, el yogur y el queso, en realidad puede proteger el corazón.
> 
> ...




Es que los médicos deberían estar calladitos: no hace un millón de años que aconsejaban fumar Lucky Strike o Camel, no...

Son hombres, como los curas, ni más ni menos, ni dioses ni pollas en vinagre.

Y los hombres se equivocan. Que piensen menos en sus cuentas corrientes laboratorizadas y más en el juramento que presuntamente hicieron.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 May 2016)

pepe_perez dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> A mí ahora, al igual que la mayoría de los que dejamos azúcar y harinas, el pan me sienta fatal cada vez que lo tomo.
> 
> ...



En general no tengo la misma sensacion de hambre que si me tomo un bocata, y tampoco digestiones tan pesadas.


----------



## Rauxa (23 May 2016)

refugee dijo:


> esos q decis de vegetatiamos y malas digestiones no lo entiendo sera por los hidratos q se metem
> 
> porque yo el dia q solo como verde como ayer. judias verdes y de cenar rucula. cago verde al dia siguiente
> 
> ...



Lo de los vegetarianos es todo un mundo. Al no comer animales, se tienen que hinchar de lo demás. La proteína animal es muy densa calóricamente hablando con lo cual, te sacias rápido y bien.

Pero sin proteína animal...es lo que dice Sugus, te tienes que comer 2 kilos de ensalada (y ni por esas).

Así que es normal ver a veganos que se meten harinas por un tubo: cereales para desayunar, bocadillo, macarrones... 
Y además, tofu, que no deja de ser un alimento procesado. 
Y encima poca grasa: ojo con el aceite de oliva y pocos frutos secos no vaya a ser... Y obviamente nada de bacon, ni ghee o mantequilla, nada de huevos, nada de carnes o pescados grasos...o sea, déficit de grasa y ya sólo por eso, tendrán problemas digestivos.

Es verdad que te dirán que una dieta bien hecha y bien suplementada no tiene porqué tener problema alguno, pero imagino que el 90% de los veganos, no lo estará haciendo bien y tendrá carencias y no sólo por la Vit b12


----------



## Teselia (23 May 2016)

Yo abusé de cereales y legumbres 6 años, que es lo que fui vegetariana. Y ni punto de comparación a cómo me encuentro ahora...


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo de los vegetarianos es todo un mundo. Al no comer animales, se tienen que hinchar de lo demás. La proteína animal es muy densa calóricamente hablando con lo cual, te sacias rápido y bien.
> 
> Pero sin proteína animal...es lo que dice Sugus, te tienes que comer 2 kilos de ensalada (y ni por esas).
> 
> ...



Y los que la hacen mas o menos bien estan siempre en la cuerda floja. Ademas por mucho que digan el hecho es que al comer solo vegetales que tienen baja densidad de ciertos nutrientes les obliga a comer muchas veces y en mas cantidad para cubrir sus necesidades. Muchos de ellos no aguantan semejante estress en el sistema digestivo y de ahi vienen continuas molestias estomacales y otros problemas asociados.


----------



## Alcazar (23 May 2016)

Tipico de los veganos es que tengan las palmas de las manos y los pies frio cadaver, y que sientan frio incluso en verano a cuarenta grados a la sombra (una ex-vegana cuyo testimonio leí, vivía en Arabia Saudí y pasaba frio en el verano árabe). Eso es que por el deficiente combustible que consumen, no pueden mantener su metabolismo funcionando a tope, pese a estar todo el día rumiando kilos y kilos de piensos.

Por eso me ha dado repeluco la historia de la alpinista vegana muerta, que llevaría esa criatura para comer????? Los seres humanos que viven en latitudes frías, circumpolares o de alta montaña, tienen una dieta que es practicamente grasa pura. En España, en la dieta de invierno en las zonas frias de montaña y la meseta podeis ver que la comida tradicional se basa en guisos con muy alto contenido proteico basado en carnes y embutidos de cerdo.

Los exploradores polares, llevaban como raciones el pemmican, un alimento tradicional de los indios norteamericanos:



> El pemmican o pemmikan es una comida concentrada, consistente en una masa de carne seca pulverizada, bayas desecadas y grasas; las grasas sirven como aglutinante además de aportar calorías, la carne seca (tipo tasajo molido) aporta proteínas y las bayas diferentes compuestos, en especial vitaminas.
> Tal comida de supervivencia fue inventada por los nativos de Norteamérica antes de 1492, y fue muy utilizada por los europeos durante la época del comercio de pieles y posteriormente por los exploradores árticos y antárticos como una comida hipercalórica. Mezclando todos estos ingredientes se obtiene una especie de pan, o una pasta, que tiene la propiedad de no enmohecerse. Convenientemente envasado, el pemmican puede almacenarse durante largos periodos de tiempo, incluso décadas



A saber que comería esa criatura en el Himmalaya para intentar mantener la caldera funcionando.


----------



## Dabicito (23 May 2016)

sospecho que algunos hacéis dieta para perder peso y otros no, habría que matizar eso y habría que matizar que algunos hacen actividad física y otros no. En función de eso varía ostensiblemte el nivel requerido de carbohidratos. Si uno se ejercita diariamente aunque sea poco es necesario repostar los niveles de glucógeno y emplearlos en fuerza física. La ventaja de esto es que en el descanso se puede hacer una comida más proteica porque el cuerpo la embebe, crece el músculo, los huesos se fortalecen, la capacidad pulmonar, la potencia del corazón. Es la situación ideal pero requiere de carbohidratos iniciales.


----------



## Pichorrica (24 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> sospecho que algunos hacéis dieta para perder peso y otros no, habría que matizar eso y habría que matizar que algunos hacen actividad física y otros no. En función de eso varía ostensiblemte el nivel requerido de carbohidratos. Si uno se ejercita diariamente aunque sea poco es necesario repostar los niveles de glucógeno y emplearlos en fuerza física. La ventaja de esto es que en el descanso se puede hacer una comida más proteica porque el cuerpo la embebe, crece el músculo, los huesos se fortalecen, la capacidad pulmonar, la potencia del corazón. Es la situación ideal pero requiere de carbohidratos iniciales.



Yo soy de los que adelgazó a la mínima que no me controlo.

Soy deportista, mqw concretamente de triatlon.

Pues hay épocas en las que meto verduras y frutas en cada comida con su respectivas carnes, pescados, frutos secos...y otras en las que como poco hidrato bueno, porque no me apetece en esa época comer tanta verdura y fruta.

Desde que estoy con la paleo ha sido unos de los descubrimientos, el ver como en diferentes épocas del año el cuerpo te pide una cosa y en otras en cuerpo te pide otras, por ejemplo, en otoño e invierno, mucha carne,pescados,frutos secos...sin embargo en primavera y verano, mucha verdura,fruta...


----------



## Alcazar (24 May 2016)

En esta época llega el peor inconveniente de llevar esta dieta, que es el hecho de que te conviertas en target de todos los mosquitos. Tu sangre es rica y ellos lo saben.

En cambio a los veganos no los detectan.


----------



## Clavisto (24 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> En esta época llega el peor inconveniente de llevar esta dieta, que es el hecho de que te conviertas en target de todos los mosquitos. Tu sangre es rica y ellos lo saben.
> 
> *En cambio a los veganos no los detectan.*



Hostia qué bueno. 

Mis dieses.

Son como yo para las chortinas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> sospecho que algunos hacéis dieta para perder peso y otros no, habría que matizar eso y habría que matizar que algunos hacen actividad física y otros no. En función de eso varía ostensiblemte el nivel requerido de carbohidratos. Si uno se ejercita diariamente aunque sea poco es necesario repostar los niveles de glucógeno y emplearlos en fuerza física. La ventaja de esto es que en el descanso se puede hacer una comida más proteica porque el cuerpo la embebe, crece el músculo, los huesos se fortalecen, la capacidad pulmonar, la potencia del corazón. Es la situación ideal pero requiere de carbohidratos iniciales.



No tengo tan claro que sea tan sencillo. Yo, por ejemplo, empecé a comer así y efectivamente perdí peso, pero ahora no pierdo, me mantengo estable o gano algo, pero porque estoy ganando músculo. Efectivamente pasé de carrera continua a HIIT + calistenia y algo de pesas, y he ganado unos 3 kg. en los últimos 3 meses. Mayormente musculatura.

Yo en condiciones normales tiro con lo que a la gente "normal" le parecerían pocos carbohidratos. Suelo hacer dos comidas al día, si bien siempre meto frutas o verduras, los hidratos los saco mayormente de frutos secos y legumbres. Patatas comeré unos 100 gr. a la semana y arroz menos aún, como arroz una o dos veces al mes. Pan testimonialmente, cuando me voy de cañas el fin de semana algún trocito. 

No he notado una rebaja en mi rendimiento deportivo, y suelo salir a correr en ayunas. Si bien es cierto que yo no compito, por lo que pequeñas diferencias de rendimiento sería muy difícil notarlas. 

Sin embargo yo no creo que siga una dieta baja en carbohidratos ni mucho menos cetogénica, como ya digo, como legumbres unas tres veces a la semana, frutas y verduras en todas las comidas, frutos secos a diario.

Lo único que he notado es, si durante un par de días bajo más los carbohidratos, sí que en pleno sprint he notado como una "falta de fuerza" o al subir una dominada, por ejemplo, si en una serie me hago 12, de repente notar "falta de fuerza" a la número 9 y no poder subir más. Eso lo achaco a un agotamiento de los depósitos de glucógeno. No obstante creo que sin competir es difícil notar esta rebaja en el rendimiento.

Por ejemplo, tengo un amigo que hace mucho deporte (es instructor deportivo) y está convencido de que tiene que comer una dieta con un 70% de carbohidratos. Por supuesto se hincha a pan y pasta. Pues está yendo a un dietista porque tiene muchas lesiones, se fatiga, y está como hinchado (no tiene sobrepeso). Pues la dietista le ha dicho que tiene que comer más carbohidratos y evitar la proteína. Come seis veces al día y dice que siempre tiene hambre. Yo no le veo ningún sentido a lo que hace.


----------



## Clavisto (24 May 2016)

_Por ejemplo, tengo un amigo que hace mucho deporte (es instructor deportivo) y está convencido de que tiene que comer una dieta con un 70% de carbohidratos. Por supuesto se hincha a pan y pasta. Pues está yendo a un dietista porque tiene muchas lesiones, se fatiga, y está como hinchado (no tiene sobrepeso). Pues la dietista le ha dicho que tiene que comer más carbohidratos y evitar la proteína_


- Doctor, tengo los oídos derroidos
- ¿Qué música escucha?
- Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Judas Priest...
- Pásese a Canibal Corpse.


Están locos estos lisensiados...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (24 May 2016)

¿Ha ponido ya Sunwukung sus fotos y sus marcas?

Hazlo Sunwukung, calla bocas...Go ape!


----------



## ALCOY (24 May 2016)

Aquí el único que ha puesto "afotos" he sido yo... 
Y Teselia que ha estado a punto de ponerlas pero en vez de eso ha optado por describirnos sus heces... Elena vk tiene la culpaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! jajajaja

A ver si se animan Suprimido y Sra, que tienen un excelente índice de grasa corporal y nos ponen una "afoto" de pareja fitness que eso le da vidilla al post...

Sada comentó eones atrás que qué tal el Body Pump?

Pues tienes que hacer lo que te guste o si no, malamente...
Personalmente antes que el Body Pump, prefiero mover cargas más elevadas durante menos tiempo (intensidad) y luego 20 minutos de aerobios moviditos...

Cuando no tenía barra y discos en casa, la rutina que solía hacer eran 3-4 series de flexiones, dominadas, sentadillas rematados con 20 minutos de aerobios intensos...
Y los beneficios obtenidos en relación a la inversión esfuerzo/tiempo son excelentes...
En una sesión total de 30 minutos se obtienen muy buenos resultados...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Aquí el único que ha puesto "afotos" he sido yo...
> Y Teselia que ha estado a punto de ponerlas pero en vez de eso ha optado por describirnos sus heces... *Elena vk tiene la culpaaaaaaaaaaaa!*!! jajajaja



Hoyjaaa,,, yo qué he hecho ::ienso:

Pues sí amiguitos....resulta que aunque yo sigo de forma muy estricta eso de nada de harinas y azúcares, tal y como se postula en este insigne hilo, hoy he decidido hacer una excepción para alegrarme el día un poco (ya sabéis eso de una vez al año no hace daño :. 
Así que ni corta ni perezosa me he pillado un bollo (napolitana de chocolate). Llevo meses sin catar uno. Pues bien, tengo el estómago de pena en estos precisos instantes :: dolor, revuelto, sensación de hinchazón.... :vomito::vomito: me la he terminado hace escasos 10 minutos y por diossssss.............. :´(

Vamos, que me temo que ni una excepción voy a volver a hacer... cuando el cuerpo se deshabitua a algo, luego no hay manera. 
No seáis muy duros, abro paraguas. :´rolleyes:


----------



## ALCOY (24 May 2016)

te van a llover ostias hasta en el carné


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> te van a llover ostias hasta en el carné



Lo sé, lo sé ::
Asumo mi culpa, abro paraguas y que sea lo que dios quiera :::´(


----------



## Tesi (24 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Hoyjaaa,,, yo qué he hecho ::ienso:
> 
> Pues sí amiguitos....resulta que aunque yo sigo de forma muy estricta eso de nada de harinas y azúcares, tal y como se postula en este insigne hilo, hoy he decidido hacer una excepción para alegrarme el día un poco (ya sabéis eso de una vez al año no hace daño :.
> Así que ni corta ni perezosa me he pillado un bollo (napolitana de chocolate). Llevo meses sin catar uno. Pues bien, tengo el estómago de pena en estos precisos instantes :: dolor, revuelto, sensación de hinchazón.... :vomito::vomito: me la he terminado hace escasos 10 minutos y por diossssss.............. :´(
> ...



no hay porqué ser duro, en mayor o menor manera todo el mundo ha pecado algo. Yo hace 3 semanas o así me zampé un bizcocho de la suegra, más por compromiso que otra cosa, y me supo a gloria.

No se, a mí no me pasa como a muchos de vosotros que cuando os estáis un tiempo sin comer harinas luego os sienta mal, si es que la digestión del pan en principio es rápida, por qué os da digestiones pesadas? Queréis decir que el efecto no es un poco "psicológico"?


----------



## ALCOY (24 May 2016)

no van a haber suficientes paragüas en Vk para protegerteeeeee... 
huye insensataaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

ahora comenzaremos con "las mugueres sois débiles... a Eva la tentarón con una manzana y a Elena con una napolitana y bla, bla, bla"

pero cohones... es verdad...

¿qué fiesta mayor es hoy lunes por la mañana pa comerse una napo? jajajaja
que San Isidro ya ha pasaooooooooooo...

es cuestión de disciplina... por eso prefiero entender el sábado y/o domingo y fiestas en rojo en el calendario, no como un "premio", sino como un modo de pautar las salidas en alimentación... pero en todo caso prefiero sustituir la napo por un trozo pastel de chocolateeeeeeeeeeeeee en cena sábado o comida domingo!!! (pautado)

realmente querías esa napo o la estabas sustituyendo por alguna emoción?
lo que querías realmente era amorrrrrrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> no hay porqué ser duro, en mayor o menor manera todo el mundo ha pecado algo. Yo hace 3 semanas o así me zampé un bizcocho de la suegra, más por compromiso que otra cosa, y me supo a gloria.
> 
> No se, a mí no me pasa como a muchos de vosotros que cuando os estáis un tiempo sin comer harinas luego os sienta mal, si es que la digestión del pan en principio es rápida, por qué os da digestiones pesadas? *Queréis decir que el efecto no es un poco "psicológico*"?



No. Yo siempre he tenido el estómago chungo.... hasta hace poco. Ha sido meterle porquería y ya está quejándose como antaño. Claro que siempre lo he tenido chungo por el tema de que siempre he comido harinas, bollos y demás porquerías. Espero que no me suba la acidez, casi que con eso me conformo ::
Como un tiro hoygan ::

---------- Post added 24-may-2016 at 11:49 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> no van a haber suficientes paragüas en Vk para protegerteeeeee...
> huye insensataaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> ahora comenzaremos con "*las mugueres sois débiles... a Eva la tentarón con una manzana y a Elena con una napolitana y bla, bla, bla*"
> ...



Jajajjaja. Sí, ahora empezarán que mujeres débiles, que no seguimos las pautas, que si tal que si cual...:ouch:
Me apetecía dulce y tomar hojaldre crujientito :baba::baba::baba: Me he dicho...venga maja, un premio, que llevas meses portándote muy bien 
:XX::XX:


----------



## ALCOY (24 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Jajajjaja. Sí, ahora empezarán que mujeres débiles, que no seguimos las pautas, que si tal que si cual...:ouch:
> Me apetecía dulce y tomar hojaldre crujientito :baba::baba::baba: Me he dicho...venga maja, un premio, que llevas meses portándote muy bien
> :XX::XX:





un premio?


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (24 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Aquí el único que ha puesto "afotos" he sido yo...
> Y Teselia que ha estado a punto de ponerlas pero en vez de eso ha optado por describirnos sus heces... Elena vk tiene la culpaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! jajajaja
> 
> A ver si se animan Suprimido y Sra, que tienen un excelente índice de grasa corporal y nos ponen una "afoto" de pareja fitness que eso le da vidilla al post...
> ...



Nada de fotos que si no me tocaría dormir unos días en el sofá... ::

A cambio subiré mis analíticas sobre el 14 de junio (tengo hora para los análisis el día 3), para que veamos como voy después de más de 3 años en dieta ceto/low carb.

Me los haré en época de dieta low carb, básicamente para que el médico no me dé la lata con cuerpos cetónicos en orina.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> un premio?



hala ::

:´´´´(


----------



## Ragnar (24 May 2016)

Yo voy a comentar mi experiencia, llevo 2 semanas siguiendo este estilo de alimentación se que es poco para ponerse a evaluar y ver los efectos, pero como voy a seguir, me da igual, simplemente os comento para el que quiera iniciarse y ver que en poco tiempo también hay algunos efectos.

He tenido algunos excesos con el alcohol, me he tomado unas cuantas cervezas y vino, eso puede haberme ralentizado un poco, y ademas el viernes pasado salí y ya la cague más porque me metí un vodka con red bull (por el azucar...)

Quitando el alcohol he respetado al 100% lo de no comer harinas ni azucares, apenan entran hidratos en mi cuerpo, lo que más hago es comer carne, también pescados y algo de fruta, además de ensaladas en la comida (lechuga, tomate, pepino y zanahoria), también he comido aguacate, frutos secos el que más nueces, pero pistachos, cacahuetes y almendras también, algunas nueces de macadamia.

También verdura, crema de calabaza, zanahoria, puerro... brocoli a la plancha... quizás me falte algo de verdura intentare en los próximos días comer algo más.

En la carne he comido mucho tocino magroso, y el sábado tuve una comida familiar con carne la brasa, me infle a chuletas de cerdo, me comería una barbaridad, pero fue solo eso la carne (y alcohol vino y cerveza :rolleye

También he estado comiendo queso, pero creo que me sienta mal, los días que lo comí ganaba peso y se me hinchaba un poco la barriga, así que esta ultima semana no he vuelto comer, en mi familia hay bastantes casos de intolerantes, así que es posible que yo también lo sea un poco...

Pues pesaba 91 kg cuando empece hace 2 semanas, un día me llegue a levantar pesando 85,7 kg y pensé que iba demasiado rápido... ahora estoy en 87,1 kg tras 2 semanas, prefiero perder 4 kg y ir despacio, a no perder 10 de golpe y demás, con los 4 perdidos estoy contento

Ademas mucha gente me ha dicho que me ven más delgado y demás, y yo mismo me veo en el espejo y veo que se me esta quedando ya una forma chula, porque yo hago musculación también un par de días a la semana, salgo a andar 1 hora 5 días a la semana y cuando me apetece también hago algo de bici, así que no estoy parado del todo.

Luego efectos positivos que yo haya notado, sobre tener más energía... de momento no pero si que me despierto algo mejor y necesito dormir menos y duermo mejor.

Tampoco me tiro todo el día comiendo ni me entran ataques de ansiedad de meterme azúcar en el cuerpo, si por ejemplo me da un poco de hambre a media tarde me como un par de frutas o algunas nueces, y se me pasa el hambre, antes era imposible me tenia que comer 2 o 3 empanadas (y cualquier cosas que pillara) para que se me fuera y a las horas volvia, habia dias que tenia que estar 1 hora comiendo lo que fuese... y el cuerpo seguia pidiendo comida ::, ya no me pasa...

Me sorprende no haber caído en las trampas del azúcar (quitando el alcohol y el red bull... pero ya no lo voy a tocar más, lo prometo ), pero ahora lo voy a pasar un poco mal por que vienen los helados vi el otro dia a mi hermana comerse uno y la verdad es que me apetecia al verlo ::, pero me dije que no... y ya esta 

Por cierto uno comentaba el color de sus heces en post anteriores, yo las he tenido más claras, tirando a un color naranja, eso fue la primera semana, ahora ya las vuelvo a tener más normales... seguire viendo como me evolucionan


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 May 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Yo voy a comentar mi experiencia, llevo 2 semanas siguiendo este estilo de alimentación se que es poco para ponerse a evaluar y ver los efectos, pero como voy a seguir, me da igual, simplemente os comento para el que quiera iniciarse y ver que en poco tiempo también hay algunos efectos.
> 
> He tenido algunos excesos con el alcohol, me he tomado unas cuantas cervezas y vino, eso puede haberme ralentizado un poco, y ademas el viernes pasado salí y ya la cague más porque me metí un vodka con red bull (por el azucar...)
> 
> ...



Igual que yo. El otro día dormí 4 horas y pude levantarme :: y estar perfectamente hasta después de comer que me eché pequeña siesta. Eso hasta hace unos meses era impensable. No tengo apenas sueño y no me canso aunque no pare. ienso:


----------



## Redditch (24 May 2016)

No digo na... y lo digo to....

Salud: Deja de comer productos light: el informe británico que ha causado un terremoto . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Se empieza a levantar la liebre.


----------



## Clavisto (24 May 2016)

Bueno, como la mayoría de vosotros sabéis tengo un bar y es el caso que conozco a varios médicos y tal...; pues bien, la jefa de oncología bebe coca cola zero y uno de sus mejores médicos se come dos o tres porras todas las mañanas acompañadas de un vaso grande de café con leche y azúcar, más un zumo de naranja.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Teselia (24 May 2016)

Yo ahora mismo llevo mejor pasarme con salado que con dulce. Y con salado eligiendo bien.

Con el dulce me empacho a los 2 bocados. Con salado... No tan rápido, pero por ejemplo con la pizza ya comprobé que no puedo.


----------



## Freestate (24 May 2016)

Se les llama hidratos precisamente por el agua asociada para su almacenamiento. No recuerdo bien pero aproximadamente el deposito tope de un hombre adulto con bastante masa muscular vienen a ser unos 750 gramos de glucosa, unos 500 en el higado y otros 250 en las fibras musculares, esa glucosa lleva asociada una determinada cantidad de agua. De ahi esas perdidas de hasta 3 kilos en pocos dias cuando se dejan de consumir. Es el agua que se elimina al ir gastando el deposito.


----------



## zapatitos (24 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> El tabaco es veneno. *Un trozo de pan es comida, harina, agua y sal.* Es la dosis lo que hay que regular.



Eso es mentira. No te lo digo a tí que ya se que eres un troll de los gordos sino para el que lo pueda leer *ESO ES UN GRAN MENTIRA*

Molestaros en mirar los etiquetados del pan y vereis que el pan no es harina, agua y sal sino harina refinada de trigo, agua, sal, azúcar, dextrosa, gluten, levadura, conservantes, estabilizantes, etc etc.

No lleva nada que sea ya realmente un alimento, todo pura química y nocivo para la salud.

Saludos.


----------



## Alcazar (24 May 2016)

refugee dijo:


> por donde vivo yo esta muy de moda ser vegano y tal.



Y eso por donde cae?


----------



## PATITOXXL (24 May 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Y eso por donde cae?





La estrella Vega, pasado Ganimedes la tercera salida a la derecha.


----------



## Dabicito (24 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Hoyjaaa,,, yo qué he hecho ::ienso:
> 
> Pues sí amiguitos....resulta que aunque yo sigo de forma muy estricta eso de nada de harinas y azúcares, tal y como se postula en este insigne hilo, hoy he decidido hacer una excepción para alegrarme el día un poco (ya sabéis eso de una vez al año no hace daño :.
> Así que ni corta ni perezosa me he pillado un bollo (napolitana de chocolate). Llevo meses sin catar uno. Pues bien, tengo el estómago de pena en estos precisos instantes :: dolor, revuelto, sensación de hinchazón.... :vomito::vomito: me la he terminado hace escasos 10 minutos y por diossssss.............. :´(
> ...




Para matarte, no comes pan y luego te zampas una napolitana de chocolate.

El truco, si sientes remordimientos, es aprovechar la energía casi inmediata de eso que has comido y hacer deporte el mismo día.

---------- Post added 24-may-2016 at 18:29 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> No tengo tan claro que sea tan sencillo. Yo, por ejemplo, empecé a comer así y efectivamente perdí peso, pero ahora no pierdo, me mantengo estable o gano algo, pero porque estoy ganando músculo. Efectivamente pasé de carrera continua a HIIT + calistenia y algo de pesas, y he ganado unos 3 kg. en los últimos 3 meses. Mayormente musculatura.
> 
> Yo en condiciones normales tiro con lo que a la gente "normal" le parecerían pocos carbohidratos. Suelo hacer dos comidas al día, si bien siempre meto frutas o verduras, los hidratos los saco mayormente de frutos secos y legumbres. Patatas comeré unos 100 gr. a la semana y arroz menos aún, como arroz una o dos veces al mes. Pan testimonialmente, cuando me voy de cañas el fin de semana algún trocito.
> 
> ...




Puede que sea ectomorfo. Ese es otro tema, los ectomorfos necesitan más carbohidratos. A mí me cuesta mucho sacar músculo, mientras otros sin hacer nada tienen bíceps de Popeye. La ventaja, sin embargo, es que los ectomorfos permanecen fácilmente delgados.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Para matarte, no comes pan y luego te zampas una napolitana de chocolate.
> 
> El truco, si sientes remordimientos, es aprovechar la energía casi inmediata de eso que has comido y hacer deporte el mismo día.
> 
> ...



Ha sido.una vez en varios meses joer :: y me.temo que la ultima en años a tenor de cómo me ha sentado :XX:


----------



## Clavisto (24 May 2016)

Cada vez que leo la palabra ectomorfo me acuerdo de Cuak Cuak y su mítica descripción física de Bilbainadas: todavía me río al recordarla.

Épica.


----------



## zapatitos (24 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Hoyjaaa,,, yo qué he hecho ::ienso:
> 
> Pues sí amiguitos....resulta que aunque yo sigo de forma muy estricta eso de nada de harinas y azúcares, tal y como se postula en este insigne hilo, hoy he decidido hacer una excepción para alegrarme el día un poco (ya sabéis eso de una vez al año no hace daño :.
> Así que ni corta ni perezosa me he pillado un bollo (napolitana de chocolate). Llevo meses sin catar uno. Pues bien, tengo el estómago de pena en estos precisos instantes :: dolor, revuelto, sensación de hinchazón.... :vomito::vomito: me la he terminado hace escasos 10 minutos y por diossssss.............. :´(
> ...



A todos nos ha pasado similar y el que te diga que no te está mintiendo descaradamente. Las napolitanas y esas cosas no porque nunca fuí demasiado aficionado a ellas pero si a cosas como los helados sobre todo de turrón. Y como soy bastante burro y animalillo de nacimiento al principio alguna vez me liaba a comer helados al corte como si no hubiera un mañana y después el empacho, naúseas, retortijones y agonía eran de campeonato. El p.uto ansía de comer con los ojos y el cerebro a unos les dura más a otros menos pero es muy malo 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-may-2016 at 22:26 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Ha sido.una vez en varios meses joer :: y me.temo que la ultima en años a tenor de cómo me ha sentado* :XX:



Como verás los que se meten contigo son los trolls panaderos del hilo, los demás ya lo hemos vivido en nuestras carnes lo que es quitarse de esos vicios y sabemos lo que hay y lo que es tener algún momento de tentación y debilidad. Y hasta viene bien ser débil alguna vez para terminar aborreciéndolo del todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Teselia (24 May 2016)

Cuanta razón, ya no veo la pizza con los mismos ojos, y yo hubiera podido vivir de ella antaño jajaja. Ya no salivo al ver la típica porción con el queso fundido...


----------



## Dabicito (24 May 2016)

no soy panadero zapatitos, y no soy un gran cliente. Compro mi pan cada 2 días lo más artesano posible, a poder ser con centeno, lo aguanto 2 o 3 días para hacer tostadas del desayuno. Las panaderías no sobreviven gracias a compradores como yo, sino gracias a compradores de bollería, tartas, bizcochos, empanadillas, y otros productos que sí considero perjudiciales.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> no soy panadero zapatitos, y no soy un gran cliente. Compro mi pan cada 2 días lo más artesano posible, a poder ser con centeno, lo aguanto 2 o 3 días para hacer tostadas del desayuno. Las panaderías no sobreviven gracias a compradores como yo, sino gracias a compradores de bollería, tartas, bizcochos, empanadillas, y otros productos que sí considero perjudiciales.



Venga ya! Songoku y tú regentáis la misma panadería que me lo han chivado!!!:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (25 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A todos nos ha pasado similar y el que te diga que no te está mintiendo descaradamente. Las napolitanas y esas cosas no porque nunca fuí demasiado aficionado a ellas pero si a cosas como los helados sobre todo de turrón. Y como soy bastante burro y animalillo de nacimiento al principio alguna vez me liaba a comer helados al corte como si no hubiera un mañana y después el empacho, naúseas, retortijones y agonía eran de campeonato. El p.uto ansía de comer con los ojos y el cerebro a unos les dura más a otros menos pero es muy malo
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por los ánimos :: Todos pecamos alguna vez :rolleye:


----------



## Roger O. Thornhill (25 May 2016)

Hace un tiempo escribí en este hilo, creo que fue en Febrero, y una cosa que me sorprende de estar obeso, o bien tener sobrepeso (como en mi caso) es el hecho de necesitar las horas suficientes de sueño, ya que si no las cumples (7-8h) lo más probable es que te levantes con un dolor de cabeza muy intenso que se quita con aspirinas o café y eso es un bucle que hace que caigas en la ansiedad según como cada persona la tenga.

De lo que sí está claro es que la acumulación de grasas supone un descenso en la activación del cerebro. Yo, por las tardes, rindo menos mentalmente que por las mañanas.


Saludos


----------



## sada (25 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Aquí el único que ha puesto "afotos" he sido yo...
> Y Teselia que ha estado a punto de ponerlas pero en vez de eso ha optado por describirnos sus heces... Elena vk tiene la culpaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! jajajaja
> 
> A ver si se animan Suprimido y Sra, que tienen un excelente índice de grasa corporal y nos ponen una "afoto" de pareja fitness que eso le da vidilla al post...
> ...



se lía ud, yo no comenté nada de Body Pump 

---------- Post added 25-may-2016 at 17:01 ----------

que envidia me dáis todos perdiendo tanto peso..yo ahí en mis 65 que ni subo ni bajo, ni báscula nueva ni leches. lo mismito que cuando tomaba leche y pan para desayunar..o para cenar . eso si tengo menos volumen. como que mi cuerpo se está estilizando pero taaaaaaaaaaaaan despacio..en fin.


----------



## Teselia (25 May 2016)

Lo del Body Pump lo dije yo.

Yo no me peso desde marzo. Ni lo voy a hacer.


----------



## sada (25 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Lo del Body Pump lo dije yo.
> 
> Yo no me peso desde marzo. Ni lo voy a hacer.



pues igual tendría que hacer eso porque q desesperación


----------



## Teselia (25 May 2016)

Yo no lo hago porque me condiciona demasiado un maldito número. Quizás me encuentre genial, ligera y estupenda, me pese y vea un número que no me gusta. Entonces acto seguido dejo de sentirme así de bien. Y todo por un mísero número...

Prefiero encontrarme estupenda casi siempre e ignorar ese número que tiene tanto poder sobre mi estado de ánimo  te lo recomiendo.


----------



## Clavisto (25 May 2016)

Me gustaría hacer una consulta al personal más puesto en el tema.

Tengo un amiguete de 52 años que padece obesidad mórbida. Calculo que medirá como 1´70 y pesará unos 160 kilos, poco más o menos. Y en fin...está portándose bien conmigo y yo no estoy acostumbrado a eso, con lo que me gustaría ayudarle con lo nuestro. Decir que le pusieron un balón gástrico con nulos efectos, aunque no sé si llegaron a quitárselo o todavía lo lleva, pero el caso es que cada vez lo veo más gordo.

Al tema, ¿como lo veis y como pensáis que sería la mejor manera de plantearle lo nuestro?

Gracias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me gustaría hacer una consulta al personal más puesto en el tema.
> 
> Tengo un amiguete de 52 años que padece obesidad mórbida. Calculo que medirá como 1´70 y pesará unos 160 kilos, poco más o menos. Y en fin...está portándose bien conmigo y yo no estoy acostumbrado a eso, con lo que me gustaría ayudarle con lo nuestro. Decir que le pusieron un balón gástrico con nulos efectos, aunque no sé si llegaron a quitárselo o todavía lo lleva, pero el caso es que cada vez lo veo más gordo.
> 
> ...



Pues si la obedidad no le tiene bloqueada la comprension lectora decirle que pase por el foro.

En general solo con la palabra de una persona, y los gordos son los mas aleccionados con 2000 dietas ridiculas y oficialistas, no suelen creer ni entender lo que les quieres explicar.

Su caso es una cuestion de salud extrema. No le iria mal leerse las 300 pag y leyendo los resultados lo mismo se anima.

Solo con lo que tu le digas te mirara como si fueses marciano.

Lo mas comun es que les falte totalmente voluntad para hacer nada, si no no llegarian a esos extremos.


----------



## Rauxa (25 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me gustaría hacer una consulta al personal más puesto en el tema.
> 
> Tengo un amiguete de 52 años que padece obesidad mórbida. Calculo que medirá como 1´70 y pesará unos 160 kilos, poco más o menos. Y en fin...está portándose bien conmigo y yo no estoy acostumbrado a eso, con lo que me gustaría ayudarle con lo nuestro. Decir que le pusieron un balón gástrico con nulos efectos, aunque no sé si llegaron a quitárselo o todavía lo lleva, pero el caso es que cada vez lo veo más gordo.
> 
> ...



Yo en estos casos me limito a dice que empiecen por el desayuno. Imagino que la adicción al azúcar que tendrá será brutal, así que no vale la pena cambiarle de golpe todo. Lo matas.

Que coma igual que siempre, exceptuando la primera comida.
Si es de los que desayuno su bocadilito o cortado o cereales o tostadas... pues fuera.

Que escoja: huevos, tortilla, jamón del bueno, tomate con aguacate, queso curado, café solo o con ghee o coco, frutos secos, alguna fruta....
Lo que le apetezca más y por el hambre que tenga.

Sólo eso. Y a partir de ahí, a ver qué te dice.

Yo lo probé así con una chica de 16 años diabética y con artrosis y me funcioné.
En una semana de tocar sólo el desayuno se deshinchó 5 kilos. Y a media mañana su cuerpo ya no le pedía el bocadillo. Ahora, o bien no comía nada o picaba unos frutos secos a media mañana.

Y poco a poco va consiguiendo cambiar los macarrones por la verdura.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo en estos casos me limito a dice que empiecen por el desayuno. Imagino que la adicción al azúcar que tendrá será brutal, así que no vale la pena cambiarle de golpe todo. Lo matas.
> 
> Que coma igual que siempre, exceptuando la primera comida.
> Si es de los que desayuno su bocadilito o cortado o cereales o tostadas... pues fuera.
> ...



El unico problema esque ese tipo estara acostumbrado a dietas pautadas para tontos, y esto requiere un cierto grado de informacion.

Si lo quiere hacer por libre como no coja la idea dejara de comer harinas y azucares y seguira teniendo miedo a las grasas, con lo cual fracasara. Ese tipo para perder ese peso tiene que comer como una bestia de todo lo bueno, para no entrar en un ciclo de flojera y hambre. Eso no lo encaja cualquiera en su mente.

La base es tener la informacion y luego usarla correctamente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me gustaría hacer una consulta al personal más puesto en el tema.
> 
> Tengo un amiguete de 52 años que padece obesidad mórbida. Calculo que medirá como 1´70 y pesará unos 160 kilos, poco más o menos. Y en fin...está portándose bien conmigo y yo no estoy acostumbrado a eso, con lo que me gustaría ayudarle con lo nuestro. Decir que le pusieron un balón gástrico con nulos efectos, aunque no sé si llegaron a quitárselo o todavía lo lleva, pero el caso es que cada vez lo veo más gordo.
> 
> ...



Pásale alguno de los libros clave, el de sin trigo, gracias o el de cerebro de pan, y después de que los leas lo paseas por el foro, y como te han dicho de poco a poco, quizás primero cambiando el desayuno y cuando vea mejoras le pasas los libros, y cuando haya interiorizado el mensaje lo paseas por aquí.

PD: ¿no será el marido de la milf que te dejó el truño en el bar eh pillín?


----------



## Clavisto (25 May 2016)

Creo que haré lo que dice Rauxa, que empiece por el desayuno y vaya poco a poco. Ya os diré a ver qué tal...


----------



## Dabicito (25 May 2016)

yo tengo un compañero de trabajo que pesa 200 Kg. o más. Parece ser que hace años estaba gordo pero estaba bien, no es que tuviera un problema orgánico, simplemente se fue abandonando y finalmente su mujer lo dejó sin que él se explice por qué (falta de realismo por su parte). Lo suyo no tiene vuelta atrás, él sabe de sobra qué cosas son sanas de comer, su problema no está en conocer recetas sino en la cabeza, el abandono y la falta de voluntad. Y luego las quejas, dice no come para estar así, y yo me lo creo; no hace falta comer como un animal para ponerse como una pelota, sino acumular superávits calóricos todos los días (durante años) y no rectificar. Y luego pensar que es imposible rectificar. Pero está engañado, incluso él podría mejorar su situación.


----------



## ALCOY (25 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> se lía ud, yo no comenté nada de Body Pump .





cierto...
fue Teselia...



Teselia dijo:


> Caray, con este historial lo raro sería no notar cambios  enhorabuena.
> 
> En mi caso como vengo "portándome bien" muchos años, ahora no noto apenas nada. Pero me encuentro bien e intento centrarme en esas sensaciones.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué opináis del Body Pump? (En cada gimnasio puede tener un nombre distinto).


----------



## Sunwukung (26 May 2016)

mcmardigan dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que está a punto de convertirse en diabético. Actualmente está en tratamiento médico, con dieta y pastillas. Dos cosas sobre el:
> 
> - Bebia coca-cola en grandes cantidades. Ahora tiene prohibida la coca cola y el azucar.
> 
> ...



pues como científico lo llevas chungo, menos mal que te dedicarás a cualquier otra cosa


----------



## Qui (26 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me gustaría hacer una consulta al personal más puesto en el tema.
> 
> Tengo un amiguete de 52 años que padece obesidad mórbida. Calculo que medirá como 1´70 y pesará unos 160 kilos, poco más o menos. Y en fin...está portándose bien conmigo y yo no estoy acostumbrado a eso, con lo que me gustaría ayudarle con lo nuestro. Decir que le pusieron un balón gástrico con nulos efectos, aunque no sé si llegaron a quitárselo o todavía lo lleva, pero el caso es que cada vez lo veo más gordo.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si se ha puesto un balón gástrico estará abierto a escucharte. Dile abiertamente lo que opinas que puede y no puede comer e invítale a pasar por el foro. A partir de ahí él decidirá.
Si pasa el tiempo y no es capaz de lograr ponerse mejor, podría hacer lo que le tocó a mi mujer un año antes de empezar este hilo (puede que si hubiera sabido esto no hubiera sido necesario) y hacerse una reducción de estómago. Manga gástrica se llama. Simplemente lo hacen más pequeño pero sigues pudiendo adquirir todos los nutrientes sin ningún tipo de problema.
Esa es una solución drástica que mi mujer no tuvo más remedio que tomar después de toda una vida de endocrinos, dietistas y demás personal al uso.
Para los que van a decir que esto se arregla cerrando la boca o llenándola solo de cosas sanas les diría que es una enfermedad mental, una adicción seria (yo al menos así lo considero).
En mi casa se han vivido verdaderos dramas por este motivo y todo era una montaña rusa de pérdidas y ganancias de peso. Eso sí, al final siempre se subía más que se bajaba.
Yo ahora cada vez que veo a una persona con obesidad mórbida (especialmente si es joven) me dan ganas de explicarle lo que se comenta en este foro porque sé de primera mano lo mal que se pasa. Viendo a la niña del documental Fed Up se entiende perfectamente. Dan ganas de llorar.
Suerte.


----------



## Sallie (26 May 2016)

Os voy a contar un caso cercano.

Mi padre tiene 86 años. Siempre se quejaba de que el colesterol no le bajaba quitándose la grasa (se cuida mucho con la alimentación desde siempre) pero claro, cada día se desayunaba un tazón de leche con cereales (los de trigo inflado azucarado, vamos, veneno puro).

Le di una charla y desde entonces los dejó. Los ha sustituido por panecillos integrales con aceite de oliva (algo es algo...a su edad no le voy a convencer de que desayune huevos revueltos con bacon)

Pues el otro día se hizo analítica: le ha bajado el colesterol (ahora lo tiene a 190, partiendo de más de 200) y la glucosa. Está ferpectísimo.


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> *Me gustaría hacer una consulta al personal más puesto en el tema.
> 
> Tengo un amiguete de 52 años que padece obesidad mórbida. Calculo que medirá como 1´70 y pesará unos 160 kilos, poco más o menos. Y en fin...está portándose bien conmigo y yo no estoy acostumbrado a eso, con lo que me gustaría ayudarle con lo nuestro. Decir que le pusieron un balón gástrico con nulos efectos, aunque no sé si llegaron a quitárselo o todavía lo lleva, pero el caso es que cada vez lo veo más gordo.
> 
> ...



Yo siempre soy partidario de ayudar a la gente cuando me lo piden y no cuando yo creo que les hace falta porque ya me he llevado más de un corte de mangas por ello y con razón así que ya no me meto nunca donde no me llaman.

Si es de esos que te hace preguntitas o se interesa pues si. Y en ese caso yo siempre comienzo no diciéndole lo que quiere oir sino describiéndole la p.uta realidad sin adornarla y sin cebarme sino tal y como es. Si es inteligente lo aceptará y si no pues a seguir su camino. Con la gente que veo que está interesada no tengo ningún problema en ayudarlas en lo que pueda, es más con mucho gusto. Pero el primer paso siempre lo tienen que dar ellos, si lo haces de otro lo más probable es que pierdas su tiempo y también el tuyo e incluso hasta perdiendo vuestra amistad.

Es mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## MAUSER (26 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Yo siempre soy partidario de ayudar a la gente cuando me lo piden y no cuando yo creo que les hace falta porque ya me he llevado más de un corte de mangas por ello y con razón así que ya no me meto nunca donde no me llaman*.
> 
> .




Tengo una vecina joven de unos 35, bajita y un poco gordita, con problemas en las rodillas por el sobrepeso ect. Una noche a las 11:30, al salir del cine pidió un gofre de chocolate, y le dije que eso le iba a hacer bastante daño. Tanto el marido como ella se lo tomaron bastante mal. Ahora cuando quedamos yo a lo mío.


----------



## Dabicito (26 May 2016)

Sallie dijo:


> Os voy a contar un caso cercano.
> 
> Mi padre tiene 86 años. Siempre se quejaba de que el colesterol no le bajaba quitándose la grasa (se cuida mucho con la alimentación desde siempre) pero claro, cada día se desayunaba un tazón de leche con cereales (los de trigo inflado azucarado, vamos, veneno puro).
> 
> ...



Pues porque es un buen desayuno, pan integral con aceite virgen y sin freir, no hay que ser tan obsesivos, hay gente con 90 y pico años que ha desayunado toda la vida tostada con aceite y tomate. Está por demostrar que los huevos fritos con bacon sea mejor, y más a determinadas edades.


----------



## sada (26 May 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Es que freír los aceites no creo que sea para nada sano. Huevos fritos sanos, lo dudo.



huevos fritos malos???? le va a caer a ud la del pulpo


----------



## Sunwukung (26 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Vegana escala el Everest para demostrar que ellos también pueden hacerlo y muere en el descenso por mal de altura:
> 
> Melbourne woman Maria Strydom dies on Mount Everest | Daily Mail Online



y esto se supone que demuestra qué exactamente?

:XX:

---------- Post added 26-may-2016 at 19:26 ----------

y si hago una comida de dos kilos de mangos? también es malo para el páncreas?

espero con ansia viva la respuesta.


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> *Es que freír los aceites no creo que sea para nada sano. Huevos fritos sanos, lo dudo.*



El problema no está en freir sino la temperatura que lo hagas. Cada aceite tiene su punto de humeo que es la temperatura en la que se comienza a descomponer, el de oliva extravirgen es bastante bajo unos 160 grados. Puedes informarte más sobre el punto de humeo poniendo en el buscador pues eso mismo, punto de humeo 

Saludo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El problema no está en freir sino la temperatura que lo hagas. Cada aceite tiene su punto de humeo que es la temperatura en la que se comienza a descomponer, el de oliva extravirgen es bastante bajo unos 160 grados. Puedes informarte más sobre el punto de humeo poniendo en el buscador pues eso mismo, punto de humeo
> 
> Saludo.



160 el de oliva virgen extra y el de coco 170 pone, tampoco es tanta la diferencia, pensaba que era más, eso sí para el refinado le da un valor por encima de los 200 grados...


----------



## Dugongo (26 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> [/COLOR]y si hago una comida de dos kilos de mangos? también es malo para el páncreas?
> 
> 
> 
> espero con ansia viva la respuesta.





Para el páncreas no es bueno, pero para el hígado ya es directamente darle una patada. 

Dos kg de mango son una barbaridad de fructosa, que es tóxica en grandes cantidades, ya que solo tu hígado puede procesarla y tiene límites para hacerlo de un golpe. Igualito que el alcohol. Dale de golpe la suficiente fructosa al cuerpo, ya sea con fruta, miel, o azúcar, implica todo esto

JCI - Consuming fructose-sweetened, not glucose-sweetened, beverages increases visceral adiposity and lipids and decreases insulin sensitivity in overweight/obese humans


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 May 2016)

Sallie dijo:


> Os voy a contar un caso cercano.
> 
> Mi padre tiene 86 años. Siempre se quejaba de que el colesterol no le bajaba quitándose la grasa (se cuida mucho con la alimentación desde siempre) pero claro, cada día se desayunaba un tazón de leche con cereales (los de trigo inflado azucarado, vamos, veneno puro).
> 
> ...



Acojonante. 
Joder este hilo tendría que estar en el principal y con chincheta. Es de interés general y al final todo tiene relación con la economía. Nos envenenan y encima las farmacéuticas se forran y el estado gasta una pasta subvencionando medicinas que podrían muchas dejar de usarse si la gente tomase conciencia de la.importancia de la alimentación.


----------



## Dugongo (26 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Acojonante.
> Joder este hilo tendría que estar en el principal y con chincheta. Es de interés general y al final todo tiene relación con la economía. Nos envenenan y encima las farmacéuticas se forran y el estado gasta una pasta subvencionando medicinas que podrían muchas dejar de usarse si la gente tomase conciencia de la.importancia de la alimentación.



Mira el gráfico que he puesto antes. Es de sobra conocido que una dieta alta en azúcar lo que significa es alta en grasa en el cuerpo. La mitad correspondiente a la glucosa, si justo después de comer haces deporte, todavía, pero no es ni de lejos el caso de una persona de esa edad. Y la otra mitad, la fructosa, no hay manera de deshacerse de ella sin crear grasas, con su LDL y sus trigliceridos. Dosis pequeñas, ok. Bol de cereales azucarados... creando hígado graso poco a poco.


----------



## Dabicito (26 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El problema no está en freir sino la temperatura que lo hagas. Cada aceite tiene su punto de humeo que es la temperatura en la que se comienza a descomponer, el de oliva extravirgen es bastante bajo unos 160 grados. Puedes informarte más sobre el punto de humeo poniendo en el buscador pues eso mismo, punto de humeo
> 
> Saludo.



me encanta el huevo frito, regodearme con la yema y saborear todo el aceitillo impregnado. Pero un huevo duro es bastante más sano, ¿no cree usted?


----------



## necromancer (26 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> me encanta el huevo frito, regodearme con la yema y saborear todo el aceitillo impregnado. Pero un huevo duro es bastante más sano, ¿no cree usted?



Te los puedes hacer escalfados, que están igual de ricos, y te ahorras el aceitazo xD


----------



## Dabicito (26 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Mira el gráfico que he puesto antes. Es de sobra conocido que una dieta alta en azúcar lo que significa es alta en grasa en el cuerpo. La mitad correspondiente a la glucosa, si justo después de comer haces deporte, todavía, pero no es ni de lejos el caso de una persona de esa edad. Y la otra mitad, la fructosa, no hay manera de deshacerse de ella sin crear grasas, con su LDL y sus trigliceridos. Dosis pequeñas, ok. Bol de cereales azucarados... creando hígado graso poco a poco.




sobre los tiempos de conversión en grasa yo he oído de todo, desde horas hasta 2 días. A saber. El tema es tener hábito de hacer deporte y listo, ya te da igual lo que tarda, no es una cosa que deba obsesionar, tiene que haber días de déficit y días de superávit para que el cuerpo esté en equilibrio.

---------- Post added 26-may-2016 at 21:05 ----------




necromancer dijo:


> Te los puedes hacer escalfados, que están igual de ricos, y te ahorras el aceitazo xD




tienes toda la razón, pero esto ya es por la molestia, cocerlos es tan cómodo y yo soy tan vago....


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y esto se supone que demuestra qué exactamente?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



Ya llegamos a la conclusion de que no pudo arrastrar los sacos de patatas que subio al everest para consumir suficientes proteinas.

No rasque Ud mas en el tema.::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y esto se supone que demuestra qué exactamente?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



No sé cómo cojones te puedes comer dos kilos de algo.

¿Cuántos kilos de comida te comes al día, Sunwu?

Y luego yo pensando que tengo buen saque ienso:


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (27 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No sé cómo cojones te puedes comer dos kilos de algo.
> 
> ¿Cuántos kilos de comida te comes al día, Sunwu?
> 
> Y luego yo pensando que tengo buen saque ienso:



Empiezo a pensar que ese no es totalmente vegano y come carne en barra.::


----------



## ALCOY (27 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Acojonante.
> Joder este hilo tendría que estar en el principal y con chincheta. Es de interés general y al final todo tiene relación con la economía. Nos envenenan y encima las farmacéuticas se forran y el estado gasta una pasta subvencionando medicinas que podrían muchas dejar de usarse si la gente tomase conciencia de la.importancia de la alimentación.




Y no solo las farmaceúticas, también los cirujanos...
Estos cabrones ahora quieren que el tratamiento estándard sea la cirujía...

Call for gastric surgery to be standard diabetes treatment


La solución son un par de kgs de explosivo plástico en la pirámide nutricional clásica....

Dan ganas de ir a los ambulatorios a acollejear a médicos mamones...
Y también dan ganas de ir a las puertas de los supermercados a acollejear a toda la peña que va con el carrito lleno de rosquilletas, galletas, pringles y bollicaosssssssssssssss!!!

---------- Post added 27-may-2016 at 08:53 ----------

Y cuando hacen un experimento nutricional, van dando palos de ciego, las dietas que proponen en el experimento son una mierda y luego no se explican porqué los resultados no han sido los esperados...

¿Realmente se puede bajar el colesterol sin medicamentos solo cambiando nuestros alimentos? - BBC Mundo


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Y no solo las farmaceúticas, también los cirujanos...
> Estos cabrones ahora quieren que el tratamiento estándard sea la cirujía...
> 
> Call for gastric surgery to be standard diabetes treatment
> ...




Está todo corrompido y podrido. No me fío de nadie, y de los médicos nada de nada. Desde hace tiempo cada vez que tengo que ir a consulta no les miro con los mismos ojos. La mayoría son unos vendidos a las farmaceúticas y muchos no se actualizan (con decir que hace pocos años un médico algo mayor sin tener infección me mandó antibiótico, que obviamente no compré y obviamente me curé de lo que tenía). Qué asco de mundo y de humanidad.
Qué ganas de dejarlo todo, irme a un pueblo con mi huerto, mis gallinas:cook::cook::cook: y que le den por saco a todo. ::


----------



## ALCOY (27 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Qué ganas de dejarlo todo, irme a un pueblo con mi huerto, mis gallinas:cook::cook::cook: y que le den por saco a todo. ::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 May 2016)

Por cierto, hoy al salir del metro estaban dando con el 20 minutos creo, latas de pepsi o alguna mierda de esas. Otras veces reparten mierdi-galletas plagadas de azúcares, sanísimas para el desayuno y tal. Hoy eran latas de pepsi me parece, a saber si era alguna de esas "sin azúcares" que sacan ahora pero llena de otros edulcorantes. Digo yo que sería una variedad nueva de las que dan al principio gratis para probar.
Ya lo veis, incitando a la gente, -que se agolpaba como borrega para coger una lata (aunque más vergonzoso fue el día de las galletas, la peña como si fueran muertos de hambre)- a consumir mierdas. Luego la cantidad de gordos y gente que no es capaz de dar dos pasos sin ahogarse y que acaban diabéticos perdidos va en aumento y aún habrá quién se extrañe. :vomito::vomito:

---------- Post added 27-may-2016 at 09:04 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


>



:::::::: jojojo.


----------



## zapatitos (27 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *160 el de oliva virgen extra y el de coco 170 pone, tampoco es tanta la diferencia, pensaba que era más, eso sí para el refinado le da un valor por encima de los 200 grados...*



El refinado ya viene descompuesto de serie. Pero vamos que puedes freir perfectamente sin llegar a esas temperaturas.

Yo lo que suelo hacer con carnes y verduras es pochar que pones el fuego al mínimo y se va calentado muy lentamente. Está muy rico pero evidentemente no es lo mismo que una fritanga a altas temperaturas. 

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (27 May 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Y cuando hacen un experimento nutricional, van dando palos de ciego, las dietas que proponen en el experimento son una mierda y luego no se explican porqué los resultados no han sido los esperados...
> 
> ¿Realmente se puede bajar el colesterol sin medicamentos solo cambiando nuestros alimentos? - BBC Mundo*



*"¿Porqué a mí me fué tan bien? Pues es difícil de saber"* :XX:

Ese ejperto es como Simón un tonto sin solución, pues que te va a pasar pedazo de melón, que combinaste alimentos con buenos nutrientes y sin procesar como grasas buenas, avena, frutos secos dejando las porquerías y por tanto tu salud se disparó como nos sucede a muchos y le sucedería probablemente al resto de los mortales si dejaran de comer porquerías.

Y que para estas cosas estén estudiando años.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (27 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *y si hago una comida de dos kilos de mangos? también es malo para el páncreas?
> 
> espero con ansia viva la respuesta.*



Se te tiene que poner hasta cara de mono con dos kilos de mangos.

Que no se le ocurra a nadie comerse dos kilos de fruta de golpe ni de ninguna cosa por muy sana que sea.

Saludos.


----------



## gusan@vel@z (27 May 2016)

Pues yo como de todo,¿sabéis?Un ejemplo de mi alimentación:"Chorizo,morcilla,cerdo,cordero,ternera,sangre frita,asaura,riñones,corazón de oveja,garbazos,arroz,pescado,mejillones,conejo,caracoles,callos,macarrones,patatas fritas,ajo,cebolla,calamares,pulpo,pasteles,empanada,tortilla etc etc etc...!!!"Y lo escribo con todo el orgullo del mundo estoy hecho todo un "cuerpoescombro".


----------



## autsaider (27 May 2016)

Quiero haceros una pregunta concreta. 

En una sola célula del cuerpo humano ocurren más reacciones que en todas las industrías químicas del mundo juntas. Estudiar el cuerpo humano es tan complicado que de hecho nunca se hace porque sería imposible hacerlo incluso con recursos descomunales. Cuando los científicos estudian algún aspecto del cuerpo humano, lo que en realidad hacen es estudiar los cuatro aspectos que consideran más relevantes para su investigación, e ignoran deliberadamente el resto.

Para conocer la verdad, interesaba hacer un estudio estadístico muy amplio y además con una población que fuese lo más homogenea posible. Una población que tanto desde el punto de vista étnico como cultural fuesen lo más parecidos posibles.

El resultado fue el estudio de China: un estudio estadístico en el que analizaron a cientos de millones de personas que eran étnica y culturalmente homogéneas.

Una de las conclusiones de ese estudio es que había una relación directa entre consumo de carne y enfermedades. Cuanta más carne comía el chino, más enfermedades de todo tipo tenía. Y viceversa: cuanta menos carne comía el chino menos enfermedades tenía.

A partir de ahí se deduce que la dieta ideal para el ser humano debería tener nada o casi nada de carne.

Sin embargo vosotros negáis eso. La pregunta es ¿por qué?

Ruego respuesta razonada.

PD: No he escrito este mensaje porque quiera convenceros de nada. Si vosotros queréis comer carne pues adelante. Lo que quiero es que me expliquéis vuestras razones.


----------



## Rauxa (27 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Quiero haceros una pregunta concreta.
> 
> En una sola célula del cuerpo humano ocurren más reacciones que en todas las industrías químicas del mundo juntas. Estudiar el cuerpo humano es tan complicado que de hecho nunca se hace porque sería imposible hacerlo incluso con recursos descomunales. Cuando los científicos estudian algún aspecto del cuerpo humano, lo que en realidad hacen es estudiar los cuatro aspectos que consideran más relevantes para su investigación, e ignoran deliberadamente el resto.
> 
> ...




Hay que analizar muchas cosas. Los estudios pecan de sesgo.

Cuantos años duró el estudio?
Cuánta gente hizo el estudio?
Qué laboratorio hizo el estudio?
Como se financió el estudio?

Qué tipo de carne se comía? Roja, blanca, procesada, muy procesada...
De qué animales? vaca, oveja, cabra, rata, 
Qué comían los animales? pasto, cereales, mierda..
Dichos animales estaban hormonados, clembuterados...
Cómo se cocinaba la carne?

Las personas que hicieron el estudio, cuando estaba en el período de comer poca o nada de carne, con qué la sustituían? Con prote animal? (pescado, huevos...), lo sustituían por hidratos? Qué tipo de hidratos?

LA carne suele llevar bastante grasa. Al no comer carne, se tomaban algún suplemento de algo?

Los que comían mucha carne y que por tanto, según el estudio, se morían antes, de qué morían? 

Se analízó sólo el tema carne o aprovechando que el pisuerga pasaba por Valladolid se tuvieron en cuenta otras variables?: ingesta de hidratos refinados, grasas malas, alcohol...
Lo digo pq normalmente quien come mucha carne y embutido tb suele comer mucho pan. Se analizó esto? Que tipo de pan/harina, comían?

Los que comieron menos carne y que vivieron más años, según el estudio, estaban más enfermo? Se medicaron de algo? Se les apareció alguna enfermedad? Eran gente más obesa, menos obesa, con más colesterol, menos, con más -itis...



Ya ves.... un estudio para que sea tomado en serio, hay que "obligarle" a analizar todas las variables posibles. 
No basta con decir que 4 chinos que comieron más carne vivieron menos que los que comieron menos. Y quedarme tan pancho con esta aseveración.

El concepto carne es algo sano. Que llevamos consumiendo durante millones de años. Otra cosa es que comamos carne de muy mala calidad o cosas como salami o mortadela que son inventos nuevos. 

Es como si yo te dijera que la epidemia de obesidad y diabetes que actualmente asola a la China es por el arroz, pq están todo el puto día con el arroz, mientras que en el país de al lado, están menos gordos y sin tantas diabates, pq comen menos arroz.

Entenderás que las cosas se tienen que estudiar más a fondo y analizarlas desde todos los puntos de vista.
Lo que pasa que para hacer un gran estudio hacen falta recursos $$$$$$
Y claro, quien paga manda.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hay que analizar muchas cosas. Los estudios pecan de sesgo.
> 
> Cuantos años duró el estudio?
> Cuánta gente hizo el estudio?
> ...



NO saben salir del mierdastudio de los chinos.
Para que no se les olvide aqui esta el abstract del estudio de marras que ya se intento analizar en un hilo y no aparecio ni un vegano para que no se les viese el plumero:


Spoiler



Diet, lifestyle, and the etiology of coronary artery disease: the Cornell China study.
Campbell TC1, Parpia B, Chen J.
Author information
Abstract
Investigators collected and analyzed mortality data for >50 diseases, including 7 different cancers, from 65 counties and 130 villages in rural mainland China. Blood, urine, food samples, and detailed dietary data were collected from 50 adults in each village and analyzed for a variety of nutritional, viral, hormonal, and toxic chemical factors. In rural China, fat intake was less than half that in the United States, and fiber intake was 3 times higher. Animal protein intake was very low, only about 10% of the US intake. Mean serum total cholesterol was 127 mg/dL in rural China versus 203 mg/dL for adults aged 20-74 years in the United States. Coronary artery disease mortality was 16.7-fold greater for US men and 5.6-fold greater for US women than for their Chinese counterparts. The combined coronary artery disease mortality rates for both genders in rural China were inversely associated with the frequency of intake of green vegetables and plasma erythrocyte monounsaturated fatty acids, but positively associated with a combined index of salt intake plus urinary sodium and plasma apolipoprotein B. These apolipoproteins, in turn, are positively associated with animal protein intake and the frequency of meat intake and inversely associated with plant protein, legume, and light-colored vegetable intake. Rates of other diseases were also correlated with dietary factors. There was no evidence of a threshold beyond which further benefits did not accrue with increasing proportions of plant-based foods in the diet.

Voy a hacer una traduccion no literal resumiendo los datos:
Se estudian mas de 50 enfermedades incluyendo 7 tipos de cancer.
Se comparan los sujetos chinos con ciudadanos de EEUU.

Sujetos de estudio: 
130 pueblos rurales en china, 50 personas en cada pueblo.
Costumbres alimentarias:
Chinos<50%Usanos en consumo de grasas.
Chinos>300%Usanos en ingesta de fibra.
Chinos<10%Usanos en ingesta proteina animal.
Chinos colesterol 127mg/dl vs Usanos 203.

Conclusiones:
Enfermedades coronarias.
Hombres usanos 16,7 veces > chinos
Mujeres usanas 5,6 veces > chinos

Concluye diciendo que el resto de enfermedades tienen la misma correlacion relacionada con la dieta.



Comparacion pura y dura entre chinos camperos y usanos. Que tenga alguno cojones para decir que los usanos en los 80 no tomaban cocacola y comida procesada a cascoporro.::

ADemas el autor del estudio un vegano....pero nooo el estudio no es sesgado


----------



## Clavisto (27 May 2016)

Lo del Songoku y su comida de dos kilos de mangos me ha dejao derroido.

Pero absolutamente.

Qué tío más...


----------



## Pichorrica (27 May 2016)

Pregunta:
Una vegetariana que entre todas las mierdas que come al cabo del día, come también PESCADO, sigue siendo vegetariana?

Porque a mi no me entra en la cabeza


----------



## Teselia (27 May 2016)

No, Pichorrica. Al menos no para mí. Cuando yo era vegetariana, ovolacto más bien, solo consumía huevos y lácteos. Ni acercarme a carnes ni a pescados.


----------



## Pichorrica (27 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> No, Pichorrica. Al menos no para mí. Cuando yo era vegetariana, ovolacto más bien, solo consumía huevos y lácteos. Ni acercarme a carnes ni a pescados.



Gracias.

Es por una del trabajo, que todos los días dice que es vegetariana, aunque no lo preguntes, pero que se come su atún, sus espetos.....


----------



## Dugongo (28 May 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Es por una del trabajo, que todos los días dice que es vegetariana, aunque no lo preguntes, pero que se come su atún, sus espetos.....



Creo que se llaman pescatarian


----------



## Teselia (28 May 2016)

He visto hoy esto en Alcampo y le he tenido que hacer una foto...

(He adjuntado dos fotos y no tengo ni idea de si está bien, de si se va a ver, etc, nunca lo había hecho).

Añado la web, que acabo de buscarla... Alpro | Soja | Fácil de untar Ligera


----------



## zapatitos (28 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> *He visto hoy esto en Alcampo y le he tenido que hacer una foto...
> 
> (He adjuntado dos fotos y no tengo ni idea de si está bien, de si se va a ver, etc, nunca lo había hecho).
> 
> Añado la web, que acabo de buscarla... Alpro | Soja | Fácil de untar Ligera*



Yo la consumiría si mi intención fuera suicidarme muy lentamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Teselia (28 May 2016)

Me hace gracia porque siempre se ve que lo vegano se asocia con lo sano y natural... ¿Natural? Si la lista de ingredientes me ha dado miedo xD madre mía...


----------



## Ragnar (28 May 2016)

Esta permitido el uso de la miel?

o la miel es "azúcar" por así decir?


Obviamente me refiero a buscando una miel que sea miel de verdad y no los compuestos esos que se venden


----------



## autsaider (28 May 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Esta permitido el uso de la miel?
> 
> o la miel es "azúcar" por así decir?
> 
> ...



¿Donde se compra la miel de verdad?

Se supone que la miel natural tiene caducidad ilimitada. Pero incluso la que venden en las herboristerias con etiqueta ecológica caducan en cosa de un año.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 May 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Esta permitido el uso de la miel?
> 
> o la miel es "azúcar" por así decir?
> 
> ...



La miel directamente sin procesar ni pasteurizar ningun problema. Son azucares parecidos a los de la fruta.

---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 18:59 ----------




Tico dijo:


> ¿Donde se compra la miel de verdad?
> 
> Se supone que la miel natural tiene caducidad ilimitada. Pero incluso la que venden en las herboristerias con etiqueta ecológica caducan en cosa de un año.



Pues yo la compro a una señora que la envasa ella directamente del apicultor. Esa la envasan semanalmente y a veces tienes que esperar porque se le acaba. Mas fresca imposible.

En las ciudades eso es mas complicado, pero en los pueblos siempre hay alguien que vende en algun pequeño comercio.

Me salen a 5- 7 Euros/kilo segun el tipo de miel.


----------



## Clavisto (28 May 2016)

Miel de romero Valmiel


----------



## zapatitos (28 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *¿Donde se compra la miel de verdad?
> 
> Se supone que la miel natural tiene caducidad ilimitada. Pero incluso la que venden en las herboristerias con etiqueta ecológica caducan en cosa de un año.*



Yo cuando subo a mi tierra a visitar a la familia me paso por un pueblo que está en lo que llaman La Ruta de la Miel que se llama Horche y allí cargo en un pequeño productor que conozco. El precio suele estar por los 7-9 euros el kilo según la variedad y la temporada que haya sido, comparando calidad-precio es incluso barata.

Online hay montones de vendedores de por esa zona.

Saludos.


----------



## Teselia (28 May 2016)

Yo la compraba en tiendas de productos ecológicos, marca BonaMel. Es cruda y tienen bastante variedad.


----------



## Dugongo (28 May 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Esta permitido el uso de la miel?
> 
> o la miel es "azúcar" por así decir?
> 
> ...



La miel y el azúcar (sacarosa) se diferencian bastante poco. Al fin y al cabo el azúcar también es algo "natural" que sale de plantas. La diferencia es que la miel la refinan las abejas y el azúcar los humanos. 

La hoja de coca, por cierto, es verde y natural. Y la de marihuana. Y la del tabaco...

El azúcar ves 50%gucosa y 50%fructosa. La miel tiene un poco más de fructosa. Eso tiene sus ventajas (un poquito menor índice glucémico) y sus desventajas (el hígado es el que lo tiene que procesar). Tu cuerpo no usa la fructosa absolutamente para nada, ni la necesita ni la almacena. Se la tiene que cargar y punto, igual que el etanol (alcohol). Así que si a tus papilas gustativas les gusta la miel, que tengan muy claro que sólo la tomas por ellas. Ningún otro órgano de tu cuerpo te lo agradecerá.

Lo de que la miel tiene minerales y otros nutrientes es absolutamente despreciable en comparación con su parte negativa. Es mucho mejor obtener esos nutrientes de otros sitios, que no es difícil.

Moderación y sentido común.


----------



## sada (28 May 2016)

Tengo un bote de miel casera que tendrá 15 años es espesa densa y oscura. Se podrá tomar¿


----------



## Tesi (28 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> La miel y el azúcar (sacarosa) se diferencian bastante poco. Al fin y al cabo el azúcar también es algo "natural" que sale de plantas. La diferencia es que la miel la refinan las abejas y el azúcar los humanos.
> 
> La hoja de coca, por cierto, es verde y natural. Y la de marihuana. Y la del tabaco...
> 
> ...



Es que la miel debería ser algo esporádico, no a diario con el café como la toman muchos, yo tampoco veo diferencia entre echarle un azucarillo al café o una cucharada de miel (salvo el sabor que cambia algo).


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Es que la miel debería ser algo esporádico, no a diario con el café como la toman muchos, yo tampoco veo diferencia entre echarle un azucarillo al café o una cucharada de miel (salvo el sabor que cambia algo).



Nutricionalmente no es lo mismo que un azucarillo se pongan como se pongan. Esa fructosa es natural. Si vamos en esa linea ya dejamos de comer fruta ya puestos.

Yo me tomo el cafe solo sin nada, pero los que he visto empezar la paleo y tirar de la miel han adelgazado igual.

Ya esta muy repetido, pero dejamos de comernos platos de macarrones con queso y nos vamos a tener que preocupar por un poco de miel en el cafe?

No creo que nadie se la tome a cucharadas.


----------



## zapatitos (28 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> *Es que la miel debería ser algo esporádico, no a diario con el café como la toman muchos, yo tampoco veo diferencia entre echarle un azucarillo al café o una cucharada de miel (salvo el sabor que cambia algo).*



La miel es otra fuente más de antioxidantes como los flavonoides y nadie se va a morir ni va a pillar diabetes por tomar un poco de miel como tampoco lo va a hacer por un poco de cerveza, un poco de vino, un poco de fruta, un poco de café. En pequeñas cantidades si hace su aporte a la salud sin ningún perjuicio y todo suma.

Saludos.


----------



## Tesi (28 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nutricionalmente no es lo mismo que un azucarillo se pongan como se pongan. Esa fructosa es natural. Si vamos en esa linea ya dejamos de comer fruta ya puestos.
> 
> Yo me tomo el cafe solo sin nada, pero los que he visto empezar la paleo y tirar de la miel han adelgazado igual.
> 
> ...



Nadie se morirá por un poco de miel, seguro. Pero lo que tampoco vale es usarlo como sustituto del azúcar. De hecho es uno de los preceptos paleo, miel ocasionalmente, pero no para endulzar de forma habitual. No porque adelgace, sino porque evolutivamente tampoco tiene sentido, la miel era algo escaso que cuando se encontraba uno se inflaba, pero era de uvas a peras.

Y si, como la fruta que es buena pero que tampoco se debe abusar.

Yo a lo que me refiero es que a algunos se les llena la boca con lo de paleo pero a la hora de la verdad son incapaces de tomar un montón de cosas si no saben dulces, y así no creo que se cure la "adición" a los s azúcares. Creo que a la larga es mucho más útil acostumbrar al paladar a los sabores reales, no edulcorados ( con lo que sea).


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Nadie se morirá por un poco de miel, seguro. Pero lo que tampoco vale es usarlo como sustituto del azúcar. De hecho es uno de los preceptos paleo, miel ocasionalmente, pero no para endulzar de forma habitual. No porque adelgace, sino porque evolutivamente tampoco tiene sentido, la miel era algo escaso que cuando se encontraba uno se inflaba, pero era de uvas a peras.
> 
> Y si, como la fruta que es buena pero que tampoco se debe abusar.
> 
> Yo a lo que me refiero es que a algunos se les llena la boca con lo de paleo pero a la hora de la verdad son incapaces de tomar un montón de cosas si no saben dulces, y así no creo que se cure la "adición" a los s azúcares. Creo que a la larga es mucho más útil acostumbrar al paladar a los sabores reales, no edulcorados ( con lo que sea).



Solo digo que sobre todo al principio y cuando se quiere adelgazar no supone una gran diferencia tomarla o no tomarla. Ademas en esos primeros meses aun se tiene algo de querencia por los azucares, la miel es un buen substituto.

Pasado el tiempo ya no echas nada de menos lo dulce. Yo ahora me tomo el cafe e incluso el cacao puro sin nada. Al cacao le pongo un poco de canela y me sabe a gloria.

Tambien al principio hacia reposteria paleo con miel y ahora simplemente no me lo pide el cuerpo. Hara dos años que no me hago ningun brownie paleo.

Yo seguire poniendo la miel como unico endulzante adecuado, con la estevia. No supone ninguna diferencia negativa el tomarla con moderacion.


----------



## Dugongo (28 May 2016)

La miel y la fruta no son lo mismo. La miel y el zumo de fruta se van pareciendo. Sin su fibra, rápidamente asimilados, patadón al hígado, exceso convertido en azúcar...

Que no nos vamos a morir por unas cucharaditas a la semana, pues no. Pero como sus beneficios no merecen la pena los perjuicios, el mínimo posible es lo ideal.

Existe un umbral seguro, y aplica tanto a la miel como al azúcar, agave, sirope de arce... Van todos al mismo saco. Lo importante es que ese umbral está muy bajito. Pero da realmente igual que esa cucharadita de café de las pequeñas vaya llena de una u otra sustancia.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tesi (28 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Solo digo que sobre todo al principio y cuando se quiere adelgazar no supone una gran diferencia tomarla o no tomarla. Ademas en esos primeros meses aun se tiene algo de querencia por los azucares, la miel es un buen substituto.
> 
> Pasado el tiempo ya no echas nada de menos lo dulce. Yo ahora me tomo el cafe e incluso el cacao puro sin nada. Al cacao le pongo un poco de canela y me sabe a gloria.
> 
> ...



Pues yo precisamente estoy experimentando algún postre paleo para cuando viene alguien a casa, pero de momento no me ha salido nada decente. El otro día hice un brownie que de aspecto era bueno, pero luego estaba sequisimo y no atine a la hora de endulzarlo ( probé miel y dátiles, aunque me quede muy corta supongo). Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## zapatitos (29 May 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> *Nadie se morirá por un poco de miel, seguro. Pero lo que tampoco vale es usarlo como sustituto del azúcar. De hecho es uno de los preceptos paleo, miel ocasionalmente, pero no para endulzar de forma habitual. No porque adelgace, sino porque evolutivamente tampoco tiene sentido, la miel era algo escaso que cuando se encontraba uno se inflaba, pero era de uvas a peras.
> 
> Y si, como la fruta que es buena pero que tampoco se debe abusar.
> 
> Yo a lo que me refiero es que a algunos se les llena la boca con lo de paleo pero a la hora de la verdad son incapaces de tomar un montón de cosas si no saben dulces, y así no creo que se cure la "adición" a los s azúcares. Creo que a la larga es mucho más útil acostumbrar al paladar a los sabores reales, no edulcorados ( con lo que sea).*



La miel se utiliza en pequeñas dosis porque tiene propiedades para la salud que superan en opinión de muchos (entre ellos yo) a sus posibles inconvenientes. Lo de compararla con el azúcar de mesa ya me parece talibanismo al estilo vegano pero a la inversa, es mi opinión claro está.

Y si seguimos el dogma evolutivo se puede hablar largo y tendido, practicamente no podrías comer nada porque donde está la frontera de lo evolutivo o no ¿donde a uno le interese ponerla? Unos lo ponen en la época donde el hombre se supone que era cazador porque les conviene, otros cuando el hombre comenzó a cultivar cereales, otros cuando comenzaron a domesticar animales para su alimentación y a mí si me conviene lo puedo llevar al extemo e irme más lejos a la época donde probablemente nuestros antepasados eran carroñeros y decir que todo lo demás no es evolutivo.

Lo que quiero decir es que yo me baso en lo que me pueda aportar o supuestamente me pueda aportar un alimento en salud y no en teorías evolutivas, si un alimento te aporta algo en ese aspecto que más dará complicarse la vida en si es un alimento evolutivo o no y si lo comían antiguamente o no.

Ya digo que es mi opinión, otros tendrán otra y es respetable.

Saludos.


----------



## Ragnar (29 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> La miel y el azúcar (sacarosa) se diferencian bastante poco. Al fin y al cabo el azúcar también es algo "natural" que sale de plantas. La diferencia es que la miel la refinan las abejas y el azúcar los humanos.
> 
> La hoja de coca, por cierto, es verde y natural. Y la de marihuana. Y la del tabaco...
> 
> ...



Es porque mi padre quería hacer un postre y no sabia muy bien con endulzarlo, el ha empezado recientemente con esta alimentación, a mi me daba igual no me hace falta, pero supongo que al le cueste más quitarse del azúcar.


----------



## Dugongo (29 May 2016)

Postre apto, barato y me da igual si lo llamamos paleo o lo que sea son unas fresas con nata casera (montada en un momento). Otro, un helado hecho simple y llanamente con fruta madura congelada triturada (plátano, o melón, o frutos rojos etc).

Una cuajada con una cantidad mínima de miel y unas nueces sigue estando bien

Pero engañarse a uno mismo pensando que los sustitutos o alternativas de lo que están intentado dejar es hacer repostería con sucedáneos es igual que pensar que porque toma metadona el yonki se ha desenganchado de las drogas.

No es talibanismo, es ciencia y realidad. Insisto en que cada uno sabrá su dosis, y si la quiere mantener a un nivel razonable. Somos humanos, no máquinas, y la felicidad también es muy importante. Lo contrario es -y no casualidad de palabra- , vivir amargados. Pero es distinto saber que uno está complaciéndose un capricho que seguir engañado con su metadona..

Zapatitos, las propiedades que tiene la miel pueden ser comparables a las propiedades que tiene el pan. Vitaminas etc? Mira y busca realmente la dosis que te aporta, la cantidad que te tendrías que tomar para que fuera significativa, y la otra cara de la moneda en versión azúcar. Que no dejan de ser los mismos monosacáridos juntos, en una proporción un poco diferente, a los que se les suman esos beneficios que esperas recibir. No insistire más, buscalo si quieres y decide, pero con datos de verdad, no con argumentos iguales a los que afirman que si el pan es integral entonces ya todo de puta madre.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (29 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> *Postre apto, barato y me da igual si lo llamamos paleo o lo que sea son unas fresas con nata casera (montada en un momento). Otro, un helado hecho simple y llanamente con fruta madura congelada triturada (plátano, o melón, o frutos rojos etc).
> 
> Una cuajada con una cantidad mínima de miel y unas nueces sigue estando bien
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco voy a insistir más, las propiedades antioxidantes de la miel están ahí y también lo puedes buscar y decidir, nada que ver con el azúcar de mesa que su único valor podría ser como energía inmediata y el pan ya ni siquiera para eso.

Y lo de comparar el pan que está repleto de aditivios y ultraprocesado con la miel, si me lo comparases el pan y el azúcar de mesa con la miel típica de supermercados como el Mercadona pues si y te daría toda la razón, pero con la miel natural cruda sin refinar ni añadidos, eso lo mires por donde lo mires es una aberración.

Saludos.


----------



## Esse est deus (29 May 2016)

Estoy de acuerdo casi con la totalidad de las afirmaciones nutricionales que conforman el fin de este hilo, pero francamente, la menor duda nutricional sobre la miel me causa asombro. No es que sea un alimento aceptable, es un alimento realmente excepcional. Por supuesto estoy hablando de miel de verdad, preferentemente de montaña,orgánica y extractada en condiciones que no dañen sus propiedades. No entiendo ese recato con la miel, ese miedo a la ración. No voy a repetir las innumerables virtudes de la miel, hay información profusa en la red. Yo, que no tomo harinas de ninguna clase, ni almidones ni arroz, la miel y frutas no tengo ningún tipo de precaución y me siento magníficamente, y ni engordo ni siento mi organismo en malas condiciones.

Es muy fácil y sencillo entender lo que implica la miel al organismo. No hay nada más que tomar una cucharada cuando se empiezan a notar principios de resfriado en invierno, o de dolor de garganta, y cualquier persona nota en minutos que se trata de un alimento especial, poco comparable.


----------



## Tin Rope (29 May 2016)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo casi con la totalidad de las afirmaciones nutricionales que conforman el fin de este hilo, pero francamente, la menor duda nutricional sobre la miel me causa asombro. No es que sea un alimento aceptable, es un alimento realmente excepcional. Por supuesto estoy hablando de miel de verdad, preferentemente de montaña,orgánica y extractada en condiciones que no dañen sus propiedades. No entiendo ese recato con la miel, ese miedo a la ración. No voy a repetir las innumerables virtudes de la miel, hay información profusa en la red. Yo, que no tomo harinas de ninguna clase, ni almidones ni arroz, la miel y frutas no tengo ningún tipo de precaución y me siento magníficamente, y ni engordo ni siento mi organismo en malas condiciones.
> 
> Es muy fácil y sencillo entender lo que implica la miel al organismo. No hay nada más que tomar una cucharada cuando se empiezan a notar principios de resfriado en invierno, o de dolor de garganta, y cualquier persona nota en minutos que se trata de un alimento especial, poco comparable.



La miel es como la fruta. Son monosacaridos. Dentro de los hidratos simples. Directamente usados por el organismo. 

Luego están los oligosacaridos(dos monosacaridos o más juntos)... Y ya después los hidratos complejos que son los perniciosos. 

Los paleodietistas aunque toleran algo de miel fruta, tienen el estigma que son azúcares y lo asocian erróneamente con problemas. Son sus costumbres.


----------



## Dugongo (29 May 2016)

Mirad la composición de la miel, es que son azúcares, no tiene vuelta de hoja. Con unos extras buenos, sí, por supuesto. Pero mis antioxidantes me los tomo en otros sitios, en mayores cantidades, sin el contra de los azúcares. Mis minerales y vitaminas lo mismo...

No entiendo que digáis que por el hecho de tener una parte positiva no veis la otra, mucho mayor. Las galletas de desayuno con vitaminas las tienen añadidas, pero por el hecho de que en la miel venga de forma natural no implica que los contras dejen de existir!

Si os dieran high fructose corn syrup con todos esos antioxidantes etc añadidos, la composición química sería exactamente la misma a la miel. El cuerpo no notaría la diferencia.

Y si estas resfriado o con tos y te tomas un jarabe con codeína, a que también te sientes de puta madre? No todo lo que funciona bien y te hace sentir bien está libre de efectos secundarios...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (29 May 2016)

Para postres fáciles paleo, todo el tema de flanes (huevos, nata y lo que sea), cremas, pastel de queso, etc. 

Yo el brownie solo lo hago con chocolate al 85%, huevo, almendra molida y nueces, y lo encuentro delicioso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La miel se utiliza en pequeñas dosis porque tiene propiedades para la salud que superan en opinión de muchos (entre ellos yo) a sus posibles inconvenientes. Lo de compararla con el azúcar de mesa ya me parece talibanismo al estilo vegano pero a la inversa, es mi opinión claro está.
> 
> Y si seguimos el dogma evolutivo se puede hablar largo y tendido, practicamente no podrías comer nada porque donde está la frontera de lo evolutivo o no ¿donde a uno le interese ponerla? Unos lo ponen en la época donde el hombre se supone que era cazador porque les conviene, otros cuando el hombre comenzó a cultivar cereales, otros cuando comenzaron a domesticar animales para su alimentación y a mí si me conviene lo puedo llevar al extemo e irme más lejos a la época donde probablemente nuestros antepasados eran carroñeros y decir que todo lo demás no es evolutivo.
> 
> ...



Esque aqui se piensan que coger la paleo como referencia es igual que hacerse vegano, y no tiene nada que ver. Haciendola moderadamente bien ya se obtienen resultados, luego cada cual la lleva al extremo que le da la gana.

A diario tampoco pruebo uba gota de alcohol pero casi todas las semanas algun dia cae una cerveza. Yo ese dia noto como me hincho y al dia siguiente lo meo. 

Y muy de vez en cuando un gintonic tambien cae. Eso es sano? Supongo que no pero ya compenso comiendo bien el resto de los dias.

En este caso tambien es sopesar el beneficio a nivel emocional y social. Y da gusto ver las caras ese dia que sales con amigos que sigues delgado y te pones fino filipino de lo que te da la gana.

Creo que me busca la paleopolicia por saltarme de vez en cuando el semaforo evolutivo

---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 12:02 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> Para postres fáciles paleo, todo el tema de flanes (huevos, nata y lo que sea), cremas, pastel de queso, etc.
> 
> Yo el brownie solo lo hago con chocolate al 85%, huevo, almendra molida y nueces, y lo encuentro delicioso.



Pues eso cada uno se pone el limite donde le da la gana. Yo el de 85% no lo toco ni con un palo. Ese 15% no lo quiero en mi organismo ni de forma esporadica. Para mi el limite es que este procesado y contenga azucar o edulcorantes. Habiendo cacao puro y miel no veo la necesidad.

Pd. Ya si quereis abrimos un hilo sobre cuantos milenios consume la humanidad bebidas alcoholicas.


----------



## zapatitos (29 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Mirad la composición de la miel, es que son azúcares, no tiene vuelta de hoja. Con unos extras buenos, sí, por supuesto. Pero mis antioxidantes me los tomo en otros sitios, en mayores cantidades, sin el contra de los azúcares. Mis minerales y vitaminas lo mismo...
> 
> No entiendo que digáis que por el hecho de tener una parte positiva no veis la otra, mucho mayor. Las galletas de desayuno con vitaminas las tienen añadidas, pero por el hecho de que en la miel venga de forma natural no implica que los contras dejen de existir!
> 
> ...



No dirás eso en serio, la miel si no me equivoco tiene más de 200 componentes químicos conocidos, tendrá más que aun se desconocen y de muchos no se sabe con exactitud aun su función exacta. No se en un futuro lejano pero por ahora el hombre no es capaz de imitar con exactitud la miel ni creo que ningún otro alimento natural. Compararlo con una mezcla de sirope, fructosa y antioxidantes te guste o no que te lo digan es solo talibanismo porque una cosa y la otra no tienen nada que ver.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (29 May 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esque aqui se piensan que coger la paleo como referencia es igual que hacerse vegano, y no tiene nada que ver. Haciendola moderadamente bien ya se obtienen resultados, luego cada cual la lleva al extremo que le da la gana.
> 
> A diario tampoco pruebo uba gota de alcohol pero casi todas las semanas algun dia cae una cerveza. Yo ese dia noto como me hincho y al dia siguiente lo meo.
> 
> ...



este es tu chocolate


----------



## zapatitos (29 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *este es tu chocolate*



Por lo poco que le conozco a Karlos Smith no creo que sea muy amigo de meterse cacao con azúcar moreno teniendo la opción como tiene de tomar cacao completamente natural sin añadidos.

Yo tomo cacao puro, me gusta y me vale, así que tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> este es tu chocolate



Y ese 1% que es?::

Yo uso este


----------



## butricio (29 May 2016)

Donde deja el kebab este principio?

Porque caloricamente es una bomba y aparte de troncho de carne procesada no es que lleve demasiadas harinas ni azucares.

Corregidme si me equivoco.

---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 15:16 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> este es tu chocolate



Eso no hay quien lo coma


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Prosiguiendo mi experimento, esta semana solo he perdido 200 gramos, los cuales es dificil saber si se debe a algo puntual, error aceptable de la bascula o actividad fisica.
> 
> Resumiendo, la primera semana perdi unos 3 kilos, la segunda 1, ahora parece haberse estabilizado.



Si estas a cuatro o cinco kilos de tu peso es totalmente normal perder despacio. Se puede acelerar haciendola casi cetogenica pero mucho mejor no tener prisa.


----------



## Dabicito (29 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por lo poco que le conozco a Karlos Smith no creo que sea muy amigo de meterse cacao con azúcar moreno teniendo la opción como tiene de tomar cacao completamente natural sin añadidos.
> 
> Yo tomo cacao puro, me gusta y me vale, así que tampoco.
> 
> Saludos.



El Lindt al 99% no tiene azúcar moreno, es cacao absolutamente amargo. Yo lo compré alguna vez pero solo para acompañar a frutas dulces, cerezas o algo así. Para comerlo solo lo compro al 90%, una onza al día, está rico y no supone nada de azúcar.


----------



## Clavisto (29 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> El Lindt al 99% no tiene azúcar moreno, es cacao absolutamente amargo. Yo lo compré alguna vez pero solo para acompañar a frutas dulces, cerezas o algo así. Para comerlo solo lo compro al 90%, una onza al día, está rico y no supone nada de azúcar.



Es lo que dice el ex-alcohólico: "por un toquecillo de anís en el café no puede pasar nada"

Nada es nada y algo es algo.


----------



## zapatitos (29 May 2016)

butricio dijo:


> *Donde deja el kebab este principio?
> 
> Porque caloricamente es una bomba y aparte de troncho de carne procesada no es que lleve demasiadas harinas ni azucares.
> 
> Corregidme si me equivoco.*



El pincho moruno que solíamos comer en las ferias (al menos yo) con cerdo, pollo, ajo, pimentón, canela y sal pues coj.onudo, muy rico y no dejaba de ser nutritivo.

Eso que hacen ahora con carne machacada que no sabrás ya ni que carne será, que le echan montones de aditivos pues supongo que será mortadela con otro sabor distinto (no he probado jamás lo que llaman ahora kebab así que no se su sabor)

Veamos por ejemplo la composición del kebab de ternera de una de las empresas más famosas del sector:

Kebab de ternera:

*Carne de ternera (80 %) y pavo (5 %), Espesante (5%), Leche (3%), Agua potable (3%), Sal, Especias, Potenciador del sabor E621 (glutamato monosódico), Acidulante (E331 [citrato de sodio], E262 [diacetato de sodio], E334 [ácido tartárico], E575 [glucono delta lactona]), Glucosa, Estabilizador E450 [polifosfatos], Emulsionante E472 (ésteres de monoglicéridos y diglicéridos de ácidos grasos), Antioxidante E301 (ascorbato sódico).*

Todo aprobado por la normativa europea y en teoría apto para consumo humano pero yo personalmente no lo tocaría ni con un palo.

Ahora veamos los ingredientes en un trozo de carne de ternera que compres en un mercadillo o a un productor:

- *Carne de ternera.*

Cada cual supongo que será capaz de captar la diferencia.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 17:37 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> *El Lindt al 99% no tiene azúcar moreno, es cacao absolutamente amargo.* Yo lo compré alguna vez pero solo para acompañar a frutas dulces, cerezas o algo así. Para comerlo solo lo compro al 90%, una onza al día, está rico y no supone nada de azúcar.



Pasta de cacao, cacao magro, manteca de cacao, *azúcar moreno de caña* Puede contener frutos de cáscaras, leche y soja. Cacao: 99% mínimo.


*Tableta de chocolate Excellence 99% Cacao | Lindt*

Que troll más malo eres Dabicito.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (29 May 2016)

Es verdad, no lo había visto, ¿será ese 1%?. Premio y muñeca chochona para tí. 

Te invito a probarlo, si lo haces te garantizo que será lo menos azucarado que comerás en todo el día.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (29 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Es verdad, no lo había visto, ¿será ese 1%?. Premio y muñeca chochona para tí.
> 
> Te invito a probarlo, si lo haces te garantizo que será lo menos azucarado que comerás en todo el día.



Yo no tendria problema en comerlo, si me lo ponen delante, pero no lo compro. Soy de la creencia que cantidades minimas de azucar te dan ganas de tomar mas azucar. Habiendo puro ni me lo pienso.

Pero tu que comes pan esa cantidad tan pequeña ni la notaras.


----------



## Teselia (29 May 2016)

Los pinchos morunos consumidos fuera de casa, ¿pueden llevar algo no recomendable? Me refiero a estos:







Las especias que llevan son bien, ¿no? ¿Podría llevar algo de azúcar?

¿Y el lomo de orza qué tal?

Gracias !


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (29 May 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Los pinchos morunos consumidos fuera de casa, ¿pueden llevar algo no recomendable? Me refiero a estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si sales de casa te la meten seguro. Pero entre las cosas que te puedes comer eso no esta mal. Son piezas enteras de carne. Lo que pueda contener el adobao son camtidades minimas. hay que temer mas los fritos y los embutidos.

El lomo de orza igual y ademas suele ser solo en aceite para conservarlo. Ningun problema. Para una vez que sales no vas a pensar si el aceite es mejor o peor. Engordar no engorda.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (29 May 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Yo también uso este, 3,86 euros la lata ¿No saben si hay otra marca más barata?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 13:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay un hilo sobre el cacao pero lo ultimo que lei es que solo hay otro puro en el Carreful y yo no lo encontre. Por lo demas hay que tirar de internet. Es un monopolio raro este de valor. Esta solo ese en casi todos los super.


----------



## Sunwukung (29 May 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Mirad la composición de la miel, es que son azúcares, no tiene vuelta de hoja.



pues los de cazadores recolectores se ponían finos a miel cuando la pillaban.

:XX:


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (29 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues los de cazadores recolectores se ponían finos a miel cuando la pillaban.
> 
> :XX:



Te has comido ya un par de sardinas hoy?

Va no seas timido cuentanoslo.


----------



## Dabicito (29 May 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Yo no tendria problema en comerlo, si me lo ponen delante, pero no lo compro. Soy de la creencia que cantidades minimas de azucar te dan ganas de tomar mas azucar. Habiendo puro ni me lo pienso.
> 
> Pero tu que comes pan esa cantidad tan pequeña ni la notaras.



la leche, un huevo o un limón tienen bastante más azúcar que un "chocolate" al 99%.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 May 2016)

Un poquito de bioquimica y microbiologia sobre el tema de la fermentación de las "glucosas" y los microorganimos.

En microbiologia y en bioquimica, cuando se quiere analizar un agua, alimento, superficie, en general se busca un bicho en concreto y a partir de ahí se hacen pruebas de descarte.

Centrándonos en el tema de la fermentación de la glucosa, hay bichos que la fermentan y otros no, por lo que en general son una de las pruebas más básicas que se suelen hacer en un laboratorio.

Existen multitud de pruebas, pero nos vamos a centrar en las que más se suelen hacer.

1 .Fermentación de los carbohidratos :
Es la prueba base de los carbos. Se utiliza un medio que lleve carbohidratos y se siembran bichos en él para ver que pasa. Lleva un indicador que hace que el color cambie a amarillo si se produce fermentación de la glucosa. Puede aparecer gas en el tubo como consecuencia de la fermentación:






2 . Prueba OF ó Óxido-Fermentativa:
Prueba muy parecida a la anterior, sólo que se siembran 2 tubos, siendo uno el O y otro el F, y en uno de ellos se echa vaselina por encima para ver si los bichitos son anaerobios o aerobios

3. Prueba Ácido-Gas:
En esta prueba es dónde más claro se ve el efecto de la fermentación de la glucosa






4 .Prueba Kliger
Se trata de una multiprueba en la que se detecta la fermentación de glucos y lactosa, y su producción de gas y de ácido sulfhídrico











Existen muchas más pruebas, unas más específicas que otras, pero con las básicas, se puede observar cómo cuando el medio cambia a color amarillo es porque lleva in indicador que hace que su color cambie a amarillo generalmente cuando el medio se acidifica, y también la producción de gas.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (29 May 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> la leche, un huevo o un limón tienen bastante más azúcar que un "chocolate" al 99%.



La leche claro, creo que un 14% por ese y otros motivos no la tomo.
El huevo azucar? ejem.
Y de la fructosa de una fruta no comparemos.

Lo que no queremos es azucar refinada. Esta claro que un 1% no es nada pero algunos ya llegamos a la conclusion que ni en pintura.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 May 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> La leche claro, *creo que un 14% por ese* y otros motivos no la tomo.
> El huevo azucar? ejem.
> Y de la fructosa de una fruta no comparemos.
> 
> Lo que no queremos es azucar refinada. Esta claro que un 1% no es nada pero algunos ya llegamos a la conclusion que ni en pintura.



estáis mal de olla :: entonces no tomarás fruta.

Así están los "paleos". :XX:


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (30 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> estáis mal de olla :: entonces no tomarás fruta.
> 
> Así están los "paleos". :XX:



Ah que tu si tomas leche ademas de sardinas Suwee?

Yo si pudiese tomaria queso que tampoco puedo, pero leche nunca. La leche en la edad adulta tiene algunos problemillas, y yo los tengo todos con ella.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 May 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Yo también uso este, 3,86 euros la lata ¿No saben si hay otra marca más barata?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 13:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Pasate por el hilo del cacao que hay por aquí. Más barato cacao la plata en carrefour y más bueno. :baba:


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (30 May 2016)

refugee dijo:


> yo solo tengo ganas de dulce cuando estoy con las hormonas. y como chocolate (intento q sea de mas de 50% cacao a veves lo compro "ecologico")
> 
> no me imagino um hombre con ganas de bownis, flanes.. no se . o sera educacion. yo me crie con la fruta como postre. q luego ya con los años solo la como entre horas (media mañana)
> 
> ...



Para fiestas o celebraciones o te tiras a los pasteles o haces algo más sano sin harinas, como los flanes, brownies o trufas de chocolate con casi nada de azúcar e hidratos. Que sea mierda, gula y sobrealimentarse lo dices tú por desconocimiento. 

Ya me dirás tú la cantidad de hidratos que llevan los huevos, la nata o los frutos secos.... ::

Comer fruta en cantidades importantes es como meterte cucharadas de azúcar a saco, y no digamos ya los que desayunan zumo de 2-3 naranjas... Pero seguro que eso lo ves de lo más sano. :vomito:

Si haces dieta ceto o low carb, con esos postres no engordas ni un gramo porqué no ingieres hidratos, ni te sales de cetosis. Engordar es acumular grasa, y es imposible acumular grasa si no ingieres exceso de hidratos (por acción de la insulina).

---------- Post added 30-may-2016 at 08:54 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues eso cada uno se pone el limite donde le da la gana. Yo el de 85% no lo toco ni con un palo. Ese 15% no lo quiero en mi organismo ni de forma esporadica. Para mi el limite es que este procesado y contenga azucar o edulcorantes. Habiendo cacao puro y miel no veo la necesidad.



No puedo con el sabor dulce de la miel... me da asco. Antes no le pongo nada para endulzar, que echarle miel.

Para cocinar bien no me sirve el cacao puro porqué no se deshace ni se mezcla tan bien como el chocolate. Creo que es por la cantidad de grasa que lleva.

Cacao puro en polvo desgrasado valor sin azúcar añadido: 
16gr de grasas - 10.2gr saturadas
16.3gr de carbohidratos - 0.7gr azúcar
25.5gr proteínas

Lindt al 90% (ahora mismo no tengo del 85%):
55gr de grasas - 30gr saturadas
14gr de carbohidratos - 7gr azúcar
10gr proteinas

Echarle una pastilla de chocolate de 100gr a 500gr de lo que sea al final acabas teniendo cantidades testimoniales de hidratos, azúcar, etc.

En cambio, yo no tomo (casi) alcohol. Este mes, solo cayó una cerveza esta semana pasada y porqué estaba de concierto y era el mal menor, y antes nos tenemos que ir a las navidades por el cava... 

En todos los estudios, el alcohol, que no deja de ser azúcar y un tóxico, y el tabaco son los factores de riesgo más estudiados para desarrollar cualquier enfermedad metabólica.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2016)

Cómo Una Dieta Alta En Grasa Ayuda A Combatir El Cáncer


"Historia en Breve -

Contrario a la enseñanza convencional, los defectos genéticos nucleares no causan cáncer. Primero ocurre daño mitocondrial, lo que después desencadena las mutaciones genéticas nucleares
El aspecto fundamental que se debe tratar es el aspecto mitocondrial metabólico y esto involucra reducir radicalmente los carbohidratos que no provienen de la fibra en su alimentación y aumentar las grasas de alta calidad
Normalmente, las células sanas tiene la flexibilidad metabólica para adaptarse de utilizar la glucosa a utilizar cuerpos cetónicos. Las células de cáncer carecen de esta capacidad, así que cuando reducen los carbohidratos netos (carbohidratos totales menos la fibra), entonces podrá terminar efectivamente con el cáncer"


----------



## Registrador (30 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> las células sanas tiene la flexibilidad metabólica para adaptarse de utilizar la glucosa a utilizar cuerpos cetónicos. Las células de cáncer carecen de esta capacidad"



Si esto se demuestra sin ningun genero de duda, seria el mayor descubrimiento medico de la historia. Por encima del los antibioticos o los transplantes. 

Y lo digo totalmente en serio.

Por que cono no investigan esto en ratas y otros animales???? Es un experimiento sencillisimo: se induce cancer a un grupo de ratas y a continuacion se las alimenta a la mitad de ellas solo con grasas y proteinas (0 hidratos de carbono) y se compara con el grupo de control.

Joder estoy por hacerlo yo en casa!!!!


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 May 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cómo Una Dieta Alta En Grasa Ayuda A Combatir El Cáncer
> 
> 
> "Historia en Breve -
> ...



Me parece que hacer este tipo de afirmaciones es hacer especulación injustificada y peligrosa.

No hay pruebas sólidas de nada de eso.

Una cosa es hablar de nutrición y obesidad y otra de tratar el cáncer.

Desconfío de los remedios milagro "para todo".

Un saludo.


----------



## Registrador (30 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Me parece que hacer este tipo de afirmaciones es hacer especulación injustificada y peligrosa.
> 
> No hay pruebas sólidas de nada de eso.
> 
> ...



La revista cientifica mas prestigiosa del mundo Nature:

British Journal of Cancer - Role of glucose and ketone bodies in the metabolic control of experimental brain cancer



> Brain tumours lack metabolic versatility and are dependent largely on glucose for energy. This contrasts with normal brain tissue that can derive energy from both glucose and ketone bodies. [...] Our results in a mouse astrocytoma suggest that malignant brain tumours are potentially manageable with dietary therapies that reduce glucose and elevate ketone bodies.



Premio Nobel de medicina:

Otto Heinrich Warburg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Warburg hypothesized that cancer growth is caused by tumor cells generating energy (as e.g. adenosine triphosphate / ATP) mainly by anaerobic breakdown of glucose (known as fermentation, or anaerobic respiration). This is in contrast to healthy cells, which mainly generate energy from oxidative breakdown of pyruvate. Pyruvate is an end product of glycolysis, and is oxidized within the mitochondria. Hence, and according to Warburg, cancer should be interpreted as a mitochondrial dysfunction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[youtube]SEE-oU8_NSU[/youtube] (a partir del 16m30s)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Me parece que hacer este tipo de afirmaciones es hacer especulación injustificada y peligrosa.
> 
> No hay pruebas sólidas de nada de eso.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, pero el artículo habla de ayudar a combatir no de curar. Y está más que comprobado que las células cancerígenas se alimentan de azúcares.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 May 2016)

Parece que se va tomando conciencia poco a poco, de hecho cada poco salen artículos de este estilo:

El experimento con el azúcar: lo dejaron de tomar nueve días y... . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

La trampa de la industria para que comas azúcar sin saberlo: así lo ocultan . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Alimentación: Los peligros del azúcar: aumenta los casos de cáncer de mama y metástasis pulmonar. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Alimentación: Esto es lo que ocurre si dejas el azúcar añadido y el alcohol durante un mes. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Salud: Esta familia dejó de comer azúcar un año entero, y esto es lo que pasó. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Parece que se va tomando conciencia poco a poco, de hecho cada poco salen artículos de este estilo:
> 
> El experimento con el azúcar: lo dejaron de tomar nueve días y... . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida
> 
> ...



Pero todos desde la misma web.


----------



## Pichorrica (30 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Parece que se va tomando conciencia poco a poco, de hecho cada poco salen artículos de este estilo:
> 
> El experimento con el azúcar: lo dejaron de tomar nueve días y... . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida
> 
> ...



Al final de cada párrafo y en negrita para que se vea bien, dice que hay que comer de todo y que no hay que renunciar a nada y no tomar decisiones drásticas.

Es decir, que echa abajo todo el experimento.


----------



## montella (30 May 2016)

¿He entendido pq no os gusta la leche de vaca pero las leches vegetales las descartais tambien?¿Y cuales son las causas ya q estas no tiene azucares-lactosa?


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (30 May 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿He entendido pq no os gusta la leche de vaca pero las leches vegetales las descartais tambien?¿Y cuales son las causas ya q estas no tiene azucares-lactosa?



Si me encuentras una leche vegetal que lleve solo el vegetal que pone en el tetabrick te regalo un perrito piloto.

Hasta ahora las que he visto en el super llevan un porcentaje ridiculo del vegetal en si y mil mierdas y edulcorantes añadidos.

Las leches de almendra serian un buen complemento pero da verguenza leer las etiquetas.

Y si vamos a las leches de soja ya la soja es mierda en si misma.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 May 2016)

pendejos citando a otto warburg y ensalzando una dieta que requiere de más oxígeno para metabolizarla.

La evidencia de décadas es de lo contrario. TODAS las enfermedades crónicas se ven empeoradas por dietas altas en productos animales y, por tanto, grasas y proteínas.

El NWO se está poniendo las pilas.


----------



## sada (30 May 2016)

fíjate que la soja goza de tan buena reputación asociada a no se cuantas propiedades casi milagrosas


----------



## PATITOXXL (30 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> fíjate que la soja goza de tan buena reputación asociada a no se cuantas propiedades casi milagrosas





Sip, dentro de poco no solo nos van a recomendar las cinco raciones de pan al día, añadirán también cinco de soja.

Esto ya es cuestión de defensa propia.


----------



## Alcazar (30 May 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Sip, dentro de poco no solo nos van a recomendar las cinco raciones de pan al día, añadirán también cinco de soja.
> 
> Esto ya es cuestión de defensa propia.



Exacto, la soja es VENENO, es un disruptor endocrino, no un alimento.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (30 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pendejos citando a otto warburg y ensalzando una dieta que requiere de más oxígeno para metabolizarla.
> 
> La evidencia de décadas es de lo contrario. TODAS las enfermedades crónicas se ven empeoradas por dietas altas en productos animales y, por tanto, grasas y proteínas.
> 
> El NWO se está poniendo las pilas.



No te cansas de repetir el mismo post 100 veces? Eres un puto cansino.

Ya te hemos rebatido mil veces el china study y ni contestas ni se te espera.

Recordatorio para dummies: chinos sin procesados vs usanos con procesados azucares etc


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2016)

No dar de comer a los panaderos...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (31 May 2016)

Respecto el cáncer y los hidratos, hoy en día se recomienda consumir pocos hidratos a todos los enfermos de cáncer.

Se sabe que el cáncer necesita de mucha energía rápida para crecer (las células tumorales se dividen a más velocidad), y la única manera de conseguir chutes de energía constantes es comer muchos hidratos cada 3h. Alimentándose con grasas y proteínas, la energía se obtiene de manera más lenta y hace que las células tumorales no puedan crecer (dividirse y acumular más mutaciones) con tanta rapidez.

Una amiga que le detectaron cáncer de mama a los 30 y poco siempre dice que comía a base de cruasanes y pizzas y solo hacía que perder peso. Al final fue al médico porqué se pensaba que tenía las tiroides jodidas... Cuando pierde un poco de peso por causa injustificada, va al médico a que le hagan pruebas porqué está obsesionada con eso. Dice que es como un parásito que te quita la energía.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 May 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> No te cansas de repetir el mismo post 100 veces? Eres un puto cansino.
> 
> Ya te hemos rebatido mil veces el china study y ni contestas ni se te espera.
> 
> Recordatorio para dummies: chinos sin procesados vs usanos con procesados azucares etc



primero aprende que es un estudio científico revisado por pares y luego sueltas tus mantras.

para todo lo demás consulta al gurú atkins.

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 08:29 ----------

Cancer and the Vegetarian Diet


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (31 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> primero aprende que ese un estudio científico revisado por pares y luego sueltas tus mantras.



Pero comparan con americanos que consumian azucar y procesados o no?
El abstract no deja lugar a dudas.

Tu credibilidad esta en minimos hamijo Sugus si no contestas a esta sencilla pregunta.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 May 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Pero comparan con americanos que consumian azucar y procesados o no?
> El abstract no deja lugar a dudas.
> 
> Tu credibilidad esta en minimos hamijo Sugus si no contestas a esta sencilla pregunta.



leete el libro que habla del estudio, o el estudio mismo. Los datos están publicados de manera gratuita.

Leyendo sólo a los gurús paleomagufos y a una periodista infiltrada de poco te vas a enterar.

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 08:38 ----------




Suprimido;16903987
[B dijo:


> *Comer fruta en cantidades importantes es como meterte cucharadas de azúcar a saco, y no digamos ya los que desayunan zumo de 2-3 naranjas... Pero seguro que eso lo ves de lo más sano. :vomito:
> *[/B]



paleo no significa bajo en carbos no, :XX:

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 08:41 ----------

Wild and Ancient Fruit: Is it Really Small, Bitter, and Low in Sugar? | Raw Food SOS

por cierto hay que repetir este artículo porque alguno ya ha soltado la parida anticarbos del día y uno de los mitos preferidos del mundo paleomagufil.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pendejos citando a otto warburg y ensalzando una dieta que requiere de más oxígeno para metabolizarla.
> 
> La evidencia de décadas es de lo contrario. TODAS las enfermedades crónicas se ven empeoradas por dietas altas en productos animales y, por tanto, grasas y proteínas.
> 
> El NWO se está poniendo las pilas.



¿De donde saca usted la información? porque lo que leo es lo contrario, el azúcar, ese gran amigo del cáncer.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> leete el libro que habla del estudio, o el estudio mismo. Los datos están publicados de manera gratuita.
> 
> Leyendo sólo a los gurús paleomagufos y a una periodista infiltrada de poco te vas a enterar.
> 
> ...



Sunwukung, por enésima vez:

Aquí no se defiende una dieta BAJA en carbohidratos. Otra cosa es que aquí se haya comentado la aparente utilidad de una dieta cetogénica (en ciertos casos) para bajar de peso. Sobre todo, se comenta porque con la teoría del balance energético no hay una buena explicación para el adelgazamiento que supone una dieta cetogénica. En cambio aquí se han barajado diversas hipótesis que explicarían cómo sucede.

Lo que pasa es que para ti cualquier dieta es baja en carbos. Claro, porque según tú, lo ideal es comer un 80% de carbos (dado que eres vegano, todo de frutas y verduras). Dices que para conseguir los nutrientes diarios haces comidas como 2 kg. de patatas, 2 kg. de mangos de una sentada, cosas así. 

Chico, qué quieres que te diga. Claramente para ti TODO es bajo en carbos.

A ver si te queda claro: la forma de nutrición que yo propongo TIENE EN LA BASE VERDURAS, FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS. Yo como verduras y frutas a diario. Calculo que como unos 800 - 1000 gr. de verduras y frutas al día. Nunca lo he pesado, pero algo típico sería: una manzana + una naranja + 2-3 tomates + algo de lechuga, cebolla, ajo, calabacín o similar, pepino, algo de col/coliflor/brécol. 

¿A ti eso te parece ser un "paleocarnista"? Como más frutas y verduras que casi toda la gente que conozco. Claro, porque NO COMO PAN NI MIERDAS PROCESADAS. Eso sí, como carne o pescado unas cinco veces a la semana. Huevos comeré siete u ocho a la semana.

Yo la verdad es que no sé qué obsesión tienes con este hilo, hamijo. Aquí sólo se vetan dos alimentos: HARINAS Y AZÚCAR, o lo que es lo mismo, PROCESADOS. Por unos motivos que se han expuesto en el hilo HASTA LA SACIEDAD. A ver si reconoces que el ser vegano no es una dieta, es una ideología. Ojo, yo respeto que haya gente que no quiera causar dolor a los animales o lo que sea, pero eso NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON NUTRICIÓN.

Bonus track: pPor cierto, echando un ojo al blog que citas, he visto esto: Dental Drama: Tooth Problems on the Raw Diet (Part 1) | Raw Food SOS Ojo con tu dentadura hamijo. La dieta de frutitas y verduras sin carne hace que se te caigan los dientes, dicho por los que la practican.

Be careful.


----------



## zapatitos (31 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Respecto el cáncer y los hidratos, hoy en día se recomienda consumir pocos hidratos a todos los enfermos de cáncer.
> 
> Se sabe que el cáncer necesita de mucha energía rápida para crecer (las células tumorales se dividen a más velocidad), y la única manera de conseguir chutes de energía constantes es comer muchos hidratos cada 3h. Alimentándose con grasas y proteínas, la energía se obtiene de manera más lenta y hace que las células tumorales no puedan crecer (dividirse y acumular más mutaciones) con tanta rapidez.
> 
> *Una amiga que le detectaron cáncer de mama a los 30 y poco siempre dice que comía a base de cruasanes y pizzas y solo hacía que perder peso. Al final fue al médico porqué se pensaba que tenía las tiroides jodidas... Cuando pierde un poco de peso por causa injustificada, va al médico a que le hagan pruebas porqué está obsesionada con eso. Dice que es como un parásito que te quita la energía.*



Lo del cáncer de mama actualmente no es algo normal, cierto que es un cáncer conocido desde la antiguedad pero ahora ya es practicamente una plaga y hay cada vez más mujeres que lo desarrollan a una edad más temprana.

No se conocen por ahora las causas reales pero yo por lo que he leido y por lo que veo a mi alrededor pienso que la causa más común actualmente es la profileración de píldoras anticonceptivas femeninas (las mujeres ahora las toman como si fueran gominolas) y también por el abuso de fuentes vegetales de estrógenos como el trigo y la famosa soja que nos están metiendo por todos lados. Los casos comenzaron a subir y a bajar el promedio de edad del mismo modo que comenzó a subir el consumo de anticonceptivos y el de la soja y el trigo actual, así que como mínimo es sospechoso.

Es solo una teoría personal pero igual no voy muy desencaminado, no se.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (31 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo del cáncer de mama actualmente no es algo normal, cierto que es un cáncer conocido desde la antiguedad pero ahora ya es practicamente una plaga y hay cada vez más mujeres que lo desarrollan a una edad más temprana.
> 
> No se conocen por ahora las causas reales pero yo por lo que he leido y por lo que veo a mi alrededor pienso que la causa más común actualmente es la profileración de píldoras anticonceptivas femeninas (las mujeres ahora las toman como si fueran gominolas) y también por el abuso de fuentes vegetales de estrógenos como el trigo y la famosa soja que nos están metiendo por todos lados. Los casos comenzaron a subir y a bajar el promedio de edad del mismo modo que comenzó a subir el consumo de anticonceptivos y el de la soja y el trigo actual, así que como mínimo es sospechoso.
> 
> Es solo una teoría personal pero igual no voy muy desencaminado, no se.



Y la contaminación en general....desde lo que comemos lleno de pesticidas, carne con hormonas y antibióticos, pescado con metales pesados, aditivos, conservantes, colorantes que echan a la comida...aire lleno de la porquería que echan los coches, calefacciones...además del estrés, comer mal y tener el organismo acidificado.... bah :ouch:


----------



## zapatitos (31 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Y la contaminación en general....desde lo que comemos lleno de pesticidas, carne con hormonas y antibióticos, pescado con metales pesados, aditivos, conservantes, colorantes que echan a la comida...aire lleno de la porquería que echan los coches, calefacciones...además del estrés, comer mal y tener el organismo acidificado.... bah :ouch:*



La contaminación tiene que ver más con canceres como el pulmón. Los pesticidas probablemente también afecten al de mama pero yo los veo más relacionados con canceres como el de colon, huesos, los de piel. Las hormonas y antibióticos en la carne también será otra causa pero lo que te j.oden más sobre todo son cosas como la tiroides. Y los aditivos y demás hay tantísimos que la realidad es que te pueden hacer de todo y nada bueno.

Yo me refiero a cuando comenzó a tomar tintes de plaga hace unas décadas que por lo que he leido coincidió con el boom de los anticonceptivos y el trigo actual. Y aunque aquí llegó más tarde el boom de la soja comenzó allá por los 80 con Estados Unidos, Brasil, Argentina subiendo su producción a todo ritmo.

Según el Instituto Nacional del Cáncer está previsto que en 2016 el cancer de mama sea el más común, superando al de pulmón y al de próstata.

Claro que ya digo es solo una opinión personal, no es nada científico.

Saludos.


----------



## Selected (31 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo del cáncer de mama actualmente no es algo normal, cierto que es un cáncer conocido desde la antiguedad pero ahora ya es practicamente una plaga y hay cada vez más mujeres que lo desarrollan a una edad más temprana.
> 
> No se conocen por ahora las causas reales pero yo por lo que he leido y por lo que veo a mi alrededor pienso que la causa más común actualmente es la profileración de píldoras anticonceptivas femeninas (las mujeres ahora las toman como si fueran gominolas) y también por el abuso de fuentes vegetales de estrógenos como el trigo y la famosa soja que nos están metiendo por todos lados. Los casos comenzaron a subir y a bajar el promedio de edad del mismo modo que comenzó a subir el consumo de anticonceptivos y el de la soja y el trigo actual, así que como mínimo es sospechoso.
> 
> Es solo una teoría personal pero igual no voy muy desencaminado, no se.




No se te olvide los antitranspirantes que usan muchas mujeres para no sudar, lo cual hace que se acumulen muchas toxinas en el tejido graso de la mama.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (31 May 2016)

Selected dijo:


> No se te olvide los antitranspirantes que usan muchas mujeres para no sudar, lo cual hace que se acumulen muchas toxinas en el tejido graso de la mama.



Eso decían que era por el aluminio que llevaban. Ahora los hay que no llevan.


----------



## zapatitos (31 May 2016)

Selected dijo:


> *No se te olvide los antitranspirantes que usan muchas mujeres para no sudar, lo cual hace que se acumulen muchas toxinas en el tejido graso de la mama.*



Si también, algunas vas por la calle y cuando pasan por tu lado te caes literalmente de espaldas mareado del olor, no se como no se asfixian. Con un poquito vale creo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Selected (31 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Eso deceTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Todos los antitranspirantes llevan aluminio porque es lo que tapono los poros y evita que salga el sudor, desodorantes sin aluminio si los hay pero solo evitan el mal olor no la sudoración.


----------



## Rauxa (31 May 2016)

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 17:10 ----------

Expertos optan en seguir las pautas de una dieta mediterranea pero alta en grasas.
Stop counting calories and start a high-fat Mediterranean-style diet, health experts urge | Health News | Lifestyle | The Independent

Miles de diabéticos adoptan una dieta alta en protes y baja en hidratos.
Diabetes patients defy the NHS over guidelines diet that is low in carbohydrates | Daily Mail Online

Dieta paleo disminuye las concentraciones de leptina en plasma en ayunas.

Palaeolithic diet decreases fasting plasma leptin concentrations more than a diabetes diet in patients with type 2 diabetes: a randomised cross-over trial


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (31 May 2016)

It is time to stop counting calories, and time instead to promote dietary changes that substantially and rapidly reduce cardiovascular morbidity and mortality -- Malhotra et al. 2 (1) -- Open Heart



> *It is time to stop counting calories, and time instead to promote dietary changes that substantially and rapidly reduce cardiovascular morbidity and mortality*
> 
> Most heart attacks and ischaemic strokes are caused by complicated atheroma usually compounded by thrombosis suddenly reducing blood flow in a critical artery. Extensive evidence suggests that this atheroma silently builds up over many decades. However, arterial stiffening can be seen even in children who are obese, and aortic fatty streaks are visible in some teenagers and young adults.1 Yet, most cardiovascular events do not manifest until after the age of 60 years. The general perception is thus of a slow process that will therefore only reverse slowly, if at all. However, this perception is wrong. Extensive empirical and trial evidence reveals that substantial reductions in mortality can occur within months of quitting smoking, or making healthy dietary changes. These reductions apply to both individuals and to entire populations. In one American hospital, admissions for acute coronary syndromes decreased by 40% within 6 months of the introduction of local smoke free legislation.2 When the law was rescinded, coronary admissions rapidly returned to previous levels. The introduction of smoke-free legislation in Scotland in 2006 was soon followed by a 6% decrease in out of hospital cardiac deaths and a 17% decrease in hospital admissions within a year.3 Even 30 min of secondhand smoke exposure has been proven to increase platelet activity and hence elevate cardiovascular risk.4
> 
> ...



El PREDIMED está hecho con españoles...
Predimed.es - Home


----------



## sada (31 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Y la contaminación en general....desde lo que comemos lleno de pesticidas, carne con hormonas y antibióticos, pescado con metales pesados, aditivos, conservantes, colorantes que echan a la comida...aire lleno de la porquería que echan los coches, calefacciones...además del estrés, comer mal y tener el organismo acidificado.... bah :ouch:



desgraciadamente no creo que sea de eso, mi madre lo tuvo y nunca tomó la píldora ni nada de eso, comía natural de huerto, nada de stres ni todo eso. No es tan fácil.y no era genético
si leí una vez que podía ser la leche de vaca....era el caso de una doctora que se lo detectaron y se puso a investigar ..pero quién lo sabe.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (31 May 2016)

Y como curioso, los del PREDIMED definen la dieta mediterranea así...



> The MeDiet is identified as the traditional dietary pattern found in olive-growing areas of Crete, Greece and Southern Italy in the late 1950s and early 1960s. Its major characteristics are: a) a high consumption of non-refined grains, legumes, nuts, fruits and vegetables; b) a relatively high-fat consumption (even greater than 40 percent of total energy intake) mostly from MUFA, which accounts for 20 percent or more of the total energy intake; c) olive oil used to cook and for dressing salads is the principal source of fat; d) fish consumption is moderate to high; e) poultry and dairy products (usually as yogurt or cheese) are consumed in moderate to small amounts; f) a low consumption of red meats, processed meats or meat products; g) a moderate alcohol intake, usually in the form of redvwine consumed with meals (Trichopoulou, 1995).



Y no como nosotros lo conocemos gracias a los medios de desinformación.


----------



## Dugongo (31 May 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Selected dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es algo que no he entendido nunca, la gente que usa desodorante o colonias para enmascarar olores. Yo en mi vida los he usado, y aunque haga deporte intenso, no huelo mal.
> ...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 May 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> It is time to stop counting calories, and time instead to promote dietary changes that substantially and rapidly reduce cardiovascular morbidity and mortality -- Malhotra et al. 2 (1) -- Open Heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extremadamente interesante.

Muchas gracias por el link.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (31 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> leete el libro que habla del estudio, o el estudio mismo. Los datos están publicados de manera gratuita.
> 
> Leyendo sólo a los gurús paleomagufos y a una periodista infiltrada de poco te vas a enterar.
> 
> ...



Pero puto subnormal si el estudio lo colgaste tu y nos lo leimos todos
Pero una vez leido mejor no nombrar su contenido shhhh

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 23:42 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sunwukung, por enésima vez:
> 
> Aquí no se defiende una dieta BAJA en carbohidratos. Otra cosa es que aquí se haya comentado la aparente utilidad de una dieta cetogénica (en ciertos casos) para bajar de peso. Sobre todo, se comenta porque con la teoría del balance energético no hay una buena explicación para el adelgazamiento que supone una dieta cetogénica. En cambio aquí se han barajado diversas hipótesis que explicarían cómo sucede.
> 
> ...



Que da igual lo que le digas yo ya creo que es un bot creado por alguna secta vegana. Contesta cosas sin sentido y nunca a lo que se le pregunta.

Espera que ya vuelve con lo de los chinos a decirnos que no lo hemos leido y se abrio hasta un hilo despues de que pusiese el link del mismo. Tiene el cerebro derroido


----------



## zapatitos (31 May 2016)

sada dijo:


> *desgraciadamente no creo que sea de eso, mi madre lo tuvo y nunca tomó la píldora ni nada de eso, comía natural de huerto, nada de stres ni todo eso. No es tan fácil.y no era genético
> si leí una vez que podía ser la leche de vaca....era el caso de una doctora que se lo detectaron y se puso a investigar ..pero quién lo sabe.*



Si ya, pero estamos hablando en general y de la proliferación alarmante de casos que hay ahora y cual puede ser la causa de esa plaga actual. Casos de cancer de mama ha habido si no me equivoco desde los tiempos del Imperio Egipcio y en esos tiempos no creo que tomaran la píldora. Hay casos como los del antiguo Egipto y como el de tu madre que tendrán una causa como todas las cosas pero se desconoce totalmente y está la plaga de ahora cuya causa probablemente no tenga nada que ver con la que provocó el caso de tu madre.

Y ya digo, es solo una opinión personal que no se basa en nada científico.

Saludos.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (31 May 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La contaminación tiene que ver más con canceres como el pulmón. Los pesticidas probablemente también afecten al de mama pero yo los veo más relacionados con canceres como el de colon, huesos, los de piel. Las hormonas y antibióticos en la carne también será otra causa pero lo que te j.oden más sobre todo son cosas como la tiroides. Y los aditivos y demás hay tantísimos que la realidad es que te pueden hacer de todo y nada bueno.
> 
> Yo me refiero a cuando comenzó a tomar tintes de plaga hace unas décadas que por lo que he leido coincidió con el boom de los anticonceptivos y el trigo actual. Y aunque aquí llegó más tarde el boom de la soja comenzó allá por los 80 con Estados Unidos, Brasil, Argentina subiendo su producción a todo ritmo.
> 
> ...



Como opiniones tenemos todos yo apunto al azucar y harinas, que para eso estamos en el hilo

En serio hay suficientes estudios sobre los tumores y como esas celulas son muy activas en presencia de altos niveles de azucar.

La poblacion se hincha a procesados, refrescos y todo tipo de farinaceos (pan, croisants, pizzas, doritos...).

Como primer sospechoso que quieres que te diga. Luego el detonante, la chispa como lo quieras llamar pueden ser los anticonceptivos o lo que tu quieras, pero la gasolina es la que es.


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2016)

¿Y no os preocupan los efectos a largo plazo de una dieta sin azúcares?

Las hambrunas forman parte de nuestra historia. Nuestro cuerpo está diseñado:
-para sobrevivir a los periodos de hambruna cambiando su metabolismo para quemar grasas en vez de hidratos. 
-para convertir los hidratos en grasa corporal durante los periodos de abundancia.

Pero una cosa es hacer que nuestro cuerpo subsista una temporada a base de cetonas, y otra cosa es forzarlo a subsistir durante meses o incluso años a base de cetonas (que es lo que parece que intentáis vosotros).


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (1 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y no os preocupan los efectos a largo plazo de una dieta sin azúcares?
> 
> Las hambrunas forman parte de nuestra historia. Nuestro cuerpo está diseñado:
> -para sobrevivir a los periodos de hambruna cambiando su metabolismo para quemar grasas en vez de hidratos.
> ...



¿Cuánta gente occidental pasa hambrunas hoy en día?? A lo que no está acostumbrado el cuerpo es a meterte azúcar por un tubo cada 3-4 horas. Así estamos que empiezan a haber diabéticos tipo 2 con menos de 40 años. Mi pareja sin ir más lejos, ya debería tener algo genético por el síndrome de ovarios poliquísticos (SOP), y con 32 le diagnosticaron que la resistencia a la insulina (RI) le producía el SOP, después de más de 10 años metiéndose hormonas a saco... y eso que comía "sano" según el estándar popular.

Por lo que tengo entendido, antes solo se comían frutas en verano (dieta glicolítica) y el resto del año se estaba en cetosis (dieta cetogénica). Se acumulaba el excedente de hidratos en forma de grasa para el invierno, donde no había fruta, se necesitaban más kcal para sobrevivir por el frío y había falta de comida (cazar en vez de cogerla de los árboles).

De los que postean por aquí, creo que yo soy el que sigue durante más tiempo dieta cetogénica. Los otros foreros son menos extremistas. 

Hace ya 3 años que voy alternando dieta ceto y lowcarb, porqué por salud de mi pareja sobretodo le va mejor, y que a mí también me va bien y me gusta. El viernes me voy a hacer analíticas. Supongo que 3 años empieza a ser tiempo como para saber si algo es bueno o malo para tu cuerpo. Estoy fuerte, sano, mentalmente muy claro (esto es lo que más me sorprendió) y el 99.99% de mis migrañas han desparecido.

Por aquí son más partidarios de consumir pocos hidratos, sólo los que provienen de frutas y verduras, y como mucho arroz y patatas.

Ha llegado un punto en que visto los resultados en mi novia (SOP y RI solucionados, ahora ya no se medica), que me siento bien y todo lo que voy leyendo, cada vez estoy más convencido de que voy por el buen camino. 

Y no es cuestión de convencer ni dejarse convencer. Es cuestión de tener visión crítica y no quedarnos con el mensaje oficial. Lo que no es normal son las tasas de obesidad, diabetes, cáncer, eventos CV, demencias, etc., que estamos teniendo si "supuestamente" todos comen sano según los estándares y expertos en la materia.


----------



## Teselia (1 Jun 2016)

Tengo que tomar antibióticos  qué poco me gusta...


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> mentalmente muy claro



¿A qué te refieres con eso?


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (1 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con eso?



Es como cuando te levantas cuando has dormido muy bien, que estás fresco y claro, pero me dura todo el día. Puedo estar currando o leyendo horas y no me saturo. Es difícil de explicar...


----------



## Alcazar (1 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Es como cuando te levantas cuando has dormido muy bien, que estás fresco y claro, pero me dura todo el día. Puedo estar currando o leyendo horas y no me saturo. Es difícil de explicar...



He leído muchos testimonios de ex veganos, y definen una especie de estado mental que ellos llaman la niebla en inglés, en virtud del cual no se pueden concentrar y se sienten cansados y depresivos.

Falta de triptofanos y b12. Una combinación letal para la mente.


----------



## visaman (1 Jun 2016)

para adelgazar ensaladas fruta verdura carne etc.. en sus justas cantidades y ejercicio


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente occidental pasa hambrunas hoy en día?? A lo que no está acostumbrado el cuerpo es a meterte azúcar por un tubo cada 3-4 horas. Así estamos que empiezan a haber diabéticos tipo 2 con menos de 40 años. Mi pareja sin ir más lejos, ya debería tener algo genético por el síndrome de ovarios poliquísticos (SOP), y con 32 le diagnosticaron que la resistencia a la insulina (RI) le producía el SOP, después de más de 10 años metiéndose hormonas a saco... y eso que comía "sano" según el estándar popular.
> 
> Por lo que tengo entendido, antes solo se comían frutas en verano (dieta glicolítica) y el resto del año se estaba en cetosis (dieta cetogénica). Se acumulaba el excedente de hidratos en forma de grasa para el invierno, donde no había fruta, se necesitaban más kcal para sobrevivir por el frío y había falta de comida (cazar en vez de cogerla de los árboles).
> 
> ...



¿Qué los expertos en materia dicen que comen sano? qué expertos lee usted, si muchos están diciendo que hay una plaga de mierda empaquetada que la gente come sin rechistar, ¿has visto lo que comen muchos niños de merienda? la cantidad de bollería y refrescos megaazucarados que consumen.
Otra cuestión es que esos productos se publiciten noche y día.


----------



## Alcazar (1 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si ya, pero estamos hablando en general y de la proliferación alarmante de casos que hay ahora y cual puede ser la causa de esa plaga actual. Casos de cancer de mama ha habido si no me equivoco desde los tiempos del Imperio Egipcio y en esos tiempos no creo que tomaran la píldora. Hay casos como los del antiguo Egipto y como el de tu madre que tendrán una causa como todas las cosas pero se desconoce totalmente y está la plaga de ahora cuya causa probablemente no tenga nada que ver con la que provocó el caso de tu madre.
> 
> Y ya digo, es solo una opinión personal que no se basa en nada científico.
> 
> Saludos.



En el libro the real Meal Revolution ponen a los egipcios como ejemplo de pueblo con una alimentación de mierda. Comen muchos cereales, muchas frutas y poca o ninguna carne roja (carne de ave principalmente), según la nutricionista de saber vivir deberían gozar de una salud de hierro, y hasta los faraones tenían una salud calamitosa.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2016 at 09:37 ----------




visaman dijo:


> para adelgazar ensaladas fruta verdura carne etc.. en sus justas cantidades y ejercicio



Si crees en el conteo de calorías sin duda. Y que las cantidades sean muyyy ajustadas para ir perdiendo peso por siempre hambruna.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y no os preocupan los efectos a largo plazo de una dieta sin azúcares?
> 
> Las hambrunas forman parte de nuestra historia. Nuestro cuerpo está diseñado:
> -para sobrevivir a los periodos de hambruna cambiando su metabolismo para quemar grasas en vez de hidratos.
> ...



No.

Que yo sepa, aquí el único que afirma seguir una dieta cetogénica en perídos prolongados (y alternando con una muy baja en carbos) es el amigo Suprimido.

Yo, por ejemplo, no tomo nada de azúcar refinado... A cucharadas. Porque azúcares tomo. Para empezar, la lactosa de los lácteos, que yo consumo varias veces a la semana (quesos y kéfir). Para seguir, los azúcares de la fruta (entre una y dos piezas al día). Más los azúcares de las verduras y hortalizas que como (a diario, al menos unos 500 gr. de estos productos).

Eso sin contar que consumo alimentos que contienen otros tipos de hidratos de carbono, fundamentalmente almidones: legumbres tres o cuatro veces a la semana, patatas, calabaza, y frutos secos.

Evidentemente NO me preocupan los efectos a largo plazo de una dieta sin azúcares porque como azúcares.

Pero, aún así, no tengo ningún motivo para sospechar de la eficiencia de la vía de oxidación de grasas para obtener energía ni de la cetosis en sí. He buscado referencias a estudios que indiquen que el estado de cetosis es peligroso para la salud; y más allá de blogs que confunden la cetosis con la cetoacidosis (que no tiene nada que ver) no he encontrado nada sólido en ese sentido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No.
> 
> Que yo sepa, aquí el único que afirma seguir una dieta cetogénica en perídos prolongados (y alternando con una muy baja en carbos) es el amigo Suprimido.
> 
> ...



Lo que mas les cuesta es entender que los hidratos no se acaban en el pan y la pasta.

Solo los frutos secos tienen cantidades bastante interesantes (p.e. almendras 16gr/ 100gr) si ya vamos a tuberculos tienes el boniato con 24 gr, y todas las verduras tienen en mayor o menor medida. Yo me pongo fino a verduras. Diariamente sin problemas me meto 100 gr de hidratos. Eso esta muy lejos de lo que se entiende por cetosis.

La ventaja de estos hidratos es que van a tope de vitaminas y minerales, y al ser de absorcion lenta dejan su parcela a la grasa, si se consume en cantidad, para ser usada como fuente de energia.


----------



## Alcazar (1 Jun 2016)

Yo entré en cetosis con la dieta Atkins, y las cantidades de verdura eran mínimas, el contenido de una taza llena de verduras y tal.

Con la paleodieta ni de coña se consigue eso. Por cierto, la cetosis es muy curiosa, el olor de tu orina y aliento es muy peculiar, y tienes un fuerte sabor a metal en la boca.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Jun 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> *Como opiniones tenemos todos yo apunto al azucar y harinas, que para eso estamos en el hilo
> 
> En serio hay suficientes estudios sobre los tumores y como esas celulas son muy activas en presencia de altos niveles de azucar.
> 
> ...



Que estoy de acuerdo en todo eso y por ahí no hay debate, me refiero a que el cancer de mama está adelantando por la derecha a todos los demás canceres, en Estados pronostican que será la mayor causa de cancer en 2016, están desesperados porque el cáncer de mama va cuesta abajo y sin frenos. Y yo me pregunto si ese boom del cancer de mama no tendrá que ver con las píldoras anticonceptivas que es un auténtico disparate y descontrol. 
La más popular actualmente es la de progestágenos y meterse de eso no creo que sea muy bueno para el organismo a medio-largo plazo. Supongo que será como si te metieras testosterona a medio-largo plazo, no tienen el mismo efecto claro está pero las dos son hormonas esteroides. La diferencia es que una está muy regulada y practicamente es imposible que te la recete un médico y la otra se la recetan a las mujeres como si fueran cacahuetes.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (1 Jun 2016)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Qué los expertos en materia dicen que comen sano? qué expertos lee usted, si muchos están diciendo que hay una plaga de mierda empaquetada que la gente come sin rechistar, ¿has visto lo que comen muchos niños de merienda? la cantidad de bollería y refrescos megaazucarados que consumen.
> Otra cuestión es que esos productos se publiciten noche y día.



Pregúntale a cualquier persona de a pie si considera que come sano y la gran mayoría te dirá que sí, que siguen la famosa pirámide nutricional. Ídem para sus churumbeles.

Un diabético va al médico, incluso algunos endocrinos, y en vez de recortarle los hidratos al mínimo, le mandan metofrmina o insulina "porqué los hidratos son buenos y se tiene que comer de todo". Si al médico o endocrino no lo consideras un experto, la mayoría de los curritos medios sí...

---------- Post added 01-jun-2016 at 14:32 ----------




Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Yo entré en cetosis con la dieta Atkins, y las cantidades de verdura eran mínimas, el contenido de una taza llena de verduras y tal.
> 
> Con la paleodieta ni de coña se consigue eso. Por cierto, la cetosis es muy curiosa, el olor de tu orina y aliento es muy peculiar, y tienes un fuerte sabor a metal en la boca.



Corrígeme, pero con Atkins comes más proteínas que grasas, ¿no? En teoría para estimular la cetosis tienes que hincharte a grasas o el excedente de proteínas se pasan a hidratos.

En cetosis los sabores son muy diferentes. No necesitas tanto condimento para saborear la comida, la sal no la necesitas y todo lo que lleva un poco de azúcar lo encuentras pasado dulce. Al no consumir tanta sal tampoco retienes tanto líquido y hace que te veas más definido.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2016 at 15:08 ----------

Comer 0 gr de hidratos es casi imposible. Muchos alimentos llevan hidratos en pequeñas cantidades (los berberechos 1.5 gr hidratos/100gr) y si no recuerdo mal un 50% de las proteínas ingeridas se transforman en glucosa (gluconeogénesis).

Yo tomo como referencia <40 gr de hidratos para entrar/estar en cetosis, y <100 gr como dieta baja en hidratos. Cuando estás en cetosis es fácil salirse solo con comer un poco más de fruta de lo normal. 

Me jugaría un leuro que muchos de los foreros que hacen paleo hacen una low carb sin saberlo si no abusan de la fruta.


----------



## Indignado (1 Jun 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Yo entré en cetosis con la dieta Atkins.



Con una dieta alta proteinas no se entra en cetosis , pero por la TV dicen que puede provocar la muerte súbita .

Informe sobre la dieta Dukan en Espejo Publico - YouTube


----------



## sada (1 Jun 2016)

mucha polémica trae la dukan..es parecida a este método...


----------



## Rauxa (1 Jun 2016)

Articulo para enmarcar: Antinutrientes: cereales, lugumbres, semillas.

http://alimentoyconciencia.com/anti...-el-consumo-de-cereales-legumbres-y-semillas/
Se introdujeron en la alimentación humana, en forma de cultivos, hace unos 6 a 10 mil años, dependiendo la región. Si bien fueron en las distintas culturas, alimentos importantes y altamente nutritivos, contienen antinutrientes, sustancias perjudiciales para el ser humano que deben ser transformados para evitar problemas de salud. A lo largo de los años, el ser humano fue desarrollando técnicas para eliminar o transformar estas sustancias nocivas, pero hoy en día, estas prácticas están en su mayoría, perdidas.

¿Qué son los antinutrientes?

Son sustancias que si bien protegen a las semillas o cereales de insectos, hongos, plagas y permiten garantizar las condiciones para que la semilla germine; pueden producir diversos problemas nutricionales y de salud al ser humano que las consume regularmente, ya que disminuyen o impiden nuestra capacidad para asimilar los nutrientes del propio alimento o de otros.
Entre los antinutrientes, encontramos al ácido fítico, oxalatos, taninos, inhibidores enzimáticos, lectinas y gluten, entre otros.
Los taninos de las habas y nueces se combinan con las proteínas y dificultan la absorción de éstas.
El ácido fítico, presente en semillas, cereales, legumbres y tubérculos (principalmente en las cáscaras o salvado); es un gran problema en la nutrición, ya que barre el calcio, magnesio, hierro, cobre y principalmente zinc del organismo. La carencia de zinc, por ejemplo, está relacionada con una disminución de la inmunidad, un aumento de las alergias, la disminución de la capacidad reproductiva y la disminución de eliminación de cadmio (clave en el cáncer de próstata y pulmón). Todas estas enfermedades están aumentando de manera epidémica.
Los inhibidores enzimáticos, por ejemplo, bloquean a la pepsina (necesaria para digerir proteínas en el estómago), a la amilasa (necesaria para digerir hidratos de carbono) y a la tripsina, enzima encargada de digerir proteínas en el intestino delgado.
Las lectinas y el gluten están relacionados con diferentes alergias y problemas inmunitarios. La hemaglutinina (lectina) presente en las legumbres (especialmente en la soja), promueve la formación de coágulos y hace que las células rojas de la sangre formen grumos.
Por todo esto, el consumo diario de alimentos con alto contenido de antinutrientes (cereales, legumbres y semillas) que no han sido transformados adecuadamente, se encuentran relacionados con diversos problemas digestivos y falta de apetito, dientes cariados y débiles, raquitismo, alergias, deficiencias nutricionales como la anemia o la osteoporosis y problemas en el sistema inmunológico.

¿Qué hacía el ser humano en la antigüedad?

El pan, hasta hace 150 años era fermentado y llevaba de 24 a 48 hs. de elaboración. La levadura no existía y en su lugar, se utilizaba la masa agria o masa madre, que fermentaba y transformaba los antinutrientes del trigo o centeno.
En África, el mijo era fermentado durante varios días, para dar lugar al oji, una papilla de sabor ácido altamente nutritiva que hoy en día se sigue elaborando. Lo mismo sucedía en América con el maíz y los porotos o en Europa con la avena _.
Los Aztecas remojaban las semillas de zapallo en salmuera y luego las secaban al sol o las cocinaban antes de comerlas [ii].
En Oriente se fermentaba el arroz y las lentejas por lo menos durante dos días para hacer las dosas o idli. La soja, una de las semillas con mayor contenido de antinutrientes, era consumida solo después de ser fermentada (miso, shoyu, tamari, natto y tempeh).
En fin, todas las semillas eran remojadas, germinadas y/o fermentadas y cocidas.

¿Por qué?

Todos estos procesos de elaboración de los alimentos, transforman o desactivan los antinutrientes, incrementan el valor nutricional (se sintetizan vitaminas y enzimas) y predigieren nutrientes (por ejemplo las proteínas se desdoblan en aminoácidos, los azúcares complejos en azúcares simples, etc.). Esto hace que el alimento sea más fácil de digerir y los nutrientes estén disponibles para ser correctamente asimilados.

¿Qué sucede hoy en día?

Lamentablemente, esta sabiduría milenaria, patrimonio de la evolución humana, se está perdiendo. Aún en el ámbito naturista, donde se supone haber mayor conciencia en relación al alimento que se ingiere, se ignoran todos estos métodos de elaborar los cereales, legumbres y semillas.
El pan, sea blanco o integral, se leuda rápido con levadura quedando así todos los antinutrientes intactos. Y empeoramos aún más la situación cuando agregamos salvado, supuestamente “útil” para evitar el estreñimiento. Prácticamente toda la repostería integral naturista, que se supone mejor que los panificados blancos industrializados, se elabora con harina integral que no ha sido fermentada. Así galletas, budines y tortas integrales, colaboran día a día a desmineralizar la dieta y generar todo tipo de alergias.
Los cereales no se remojan, se comen al “dente”, mal cocidos, como el caso de las pastas o cereales cocidos a medias. En este caso, al problema de los antinutrientes, sumamos el de los almidones crudos o mal cocidos, que son sustancias tóxicas.
Las semillas, en muchos casos se comen secas (tal como se compran en la dietética o almacén) o tostadas (a altas temperaturas donde se generan sustancias tóxicas) con todos los inhibidores enzimáticos presentes.
La soja transgénica u orgánica, mal procesada y con todos sus problemas nutricionales, abunda en la mesa de vegetarianos y veganos, a modo de milanesas, hamburguesas, leche, texturizados y barritas.

No solo antinutrientes . . .

Otra práctica común en la actualidad, que agrava más la situación de los antinutrientes, son las dietas bajas en grasa y/o con alta presencia de alimentos descremados y light [iii].
Nos olvidamos (o se encargan de ocultarnos) que en toda la historia de la humanidad, el ser humano consumió dietas altas en grasas, en especial saturadas y de origen animal [iv]. Estas grasas contienen grandes cantidades de vitaminas A y D, liposolubles, que ayudan a absorber el calcio, hierro, fósforo y las vitaminas del complejo B que contienen los granos y las semillas.
Así es que la papilla de avena fermentada se comía con crema cruda o manteca, el pan de masa agria, con quesos fermentados o manteca. De esta forma se garantizaba la asimilación de los nutrientes.
Hoy, reemplazamos estos platos por cereales en copos o inflados (cargados de antinutrientes y con sus proteínas desnaturalizadas), pan sin fermentar, galletas integrales o de harina blanca (aditivada con minerales sintéticos) hechas en una hora, sin posibilidad de desactivar antinutrientes. Para colmar los desatinos, untamos los panes con quesos descremados, margarinas o mantecas adulteradas; mezclamos los copos con leche o yogur descremado; nos atiborramos de barritas infladas, con aditivos de todos los colores.
La fobia a las grasas saturadas nos lleva a un túnel sin salida, un camino donde los problemas de salud están garantizados. En este sentido, es interesante ver como el Dr. Gabriel Cousens, uno de los difusores más experimentados del veganismo y la alimentación viva, sugiere suplementar la dieta con vitamina D y está a la búsqueda de suplemento de vitamina A activa [v], ya que observa que con los carotenos vegetales no alcanza y es consciente de que la dieta vegana, al estar ausente de grasa animal, genera deficiencia de estas dos vitaminas.

¿Qué hacer?

La cocción ayuda a reducir el ácido fítico, pero no alcanza si el cereal no se remojó previamente en un medio ácido. Así es que hoy en día usamos suero, kéfir, kombucha, vinagre de manzana o limón (obviamente orgánicos) en el agua de remojo. De esta forma el agua tibia acidificada, permite la fermentación y reduce aún más el ácido fítico.
Por ejemplo, aquí podemos observar la reducción de los fitatos en la quínoa bajo los diferentes métodos de preparación *:

Proceso	Reducción de ácido fítico
Cocida por 25 min. a 100 °C.	15 a 20%
Remojada por 12 a 14 hs. a 20 °C, luego cocida. 60 a 77%
Fermentada con suero durante 16 a 18 hs. a 30 °C, luego cocida.	82 a 88%
Remojada 12 a 14 hs., germinada durante 30 hs., lacto-fermentada 16 a 18 hs. y cocida a 100 °C durante 25 min.	97 a 98%
* Fuente: “Living With Phytic Acid”, Ramiel Nagel (Weston Price Foundation)

La fitasa es la enzima que desactiva al ácido fítico. El centeno y el trigo son los granos con mayor contenido de fitasa. Por ejemplo, el trigo, contiene 14 veces más fitasa que el arroz, y el centeno, más del doble que el trigo.
Cabe aclarar que moler el centeno o trigo en molido de piedra, garantiza la presencia de fitasa. En contraposición a esto, el molido mecánico destruye esta enzima.
Los cereales bajos en fitasa como el mijo, maíz, sorgo, arroz y avena se benefician si al agua de remojo, le agregamos 1 cucharada de granos de centeno recién molidos.
Si se elige tostar los granos para facilitar la digestión, hay que agregarle al momento del remojo, alguna fuente de fitasa (centeno molido), ya que el tostado destruye algunos nutrientes como el caso de la fitasa (enzima encargada de transformar el ácido fítico).
El pan de masa agria, en el cual la harina se remoja y fermenta de 24 a 48 hs. da como resultado un alimento libre de ácido fítico y hasta es bien tolerado por algunas personas con alergia al gluten [vi].
Otro método a rescatar es la germinación. Luego de 5 días de germinación, los garbanzos pierden el 60% del ácido fítico y las lentejas el 50%.
Remojar y germinar las legumbres antes de cocinarlas, reduce el contenido de aflatoxinas y aumenta significativamente el contenido de vitaminas B2, B5, B6 y C.
Aquí hay que mencionar que los germinados contienen sustancias irritantes que hacen que los animales no los ingieran (en especial las legumbres) [vii]. Por esto, en el caso de las personas que consumen grandes cantidades de germinados, es mejor escaldarlos o darles una ligera cocción.

Es importante mencionar que en la antigüedad era común cocinar los cereales y legumbres en caldos de huesos de diferentes animales y/o con manteca o leche cruda agria. Estos procesos mejoraban la absorción de minerales y otros nutrientes.
Otro método interesante, utilizado en diferentes cocinas orientales y afín a vegetarianos, consiste en cocinar los cereales y legumbres con algas (kombu o wakame), no solo para facilitar la digestión, sino también para mineralizar el plato resultante.

En fin, resulta imprescindible volver a rescatar hábitos milenarios saludables como el remojo (activación), germinación, fermentación y cocción a bajas temperaturas, en especial cuando en la dieta se consumen a diario cereales, legumbres y semillas, como es el caso de naturistas, vegetarianos, veganos, macrobióticos o crudívoros._


----------



## robergarc (1 Jun 2016)

Yo llevo unos cuatro meses con estas pautas de alimentación. Y a pesar de que no las cumplo de manera estricta, pues como bastantes legumbres y frutas, he pasado de 85 a 74 kilos. Simplemente, he eliminado pan, pasta, galletas, chocolates y dulces varios, que sí comía habitualmente.

La cuestión es que ahora me percibo quizá excesivamente delgado y me gustaría aumentar algún kilo. ¿Hay modo de hacerlo siguiendo las pautas que aquí se recomiendan o la única opción es volver a abusar de azucar, harinas y derivados? ¿Cómo ganar unos 4 o 5 kilos de manera sana y uniformemente repartidos y sin que eso devenga en acumulación de grasa abdominal y merma en la salud?

No me digan que para engordar he de volver a las galletas y al chocolate...


----------



## Alcazar (1 Jun 2016)

La dieta Atkins estaba especificamente diseñada para entrar en cetosis creo recordar. Grasaza por un tubo y tal. Yo entre en cetósis y no lo pude aguantar: al día siguiente me comí un bollo de pan para acabar con el sabor a cubierto en la boca :XX:

Luego descubrí Montignac, una dieta que haría las delicias de los comepanes de aquí, que es una forma de intentar que la insulina haga el menor daño posible, pero que permite los cereales con ciertas cautelas.

Con es dieta perdí unos 15 kilos, y me hizo ser consciente del peligro paníficable, así que por ahí empecé a leer y entré en el mundo paleo.


----------



## Teselia (1 Jun 2016)

Yo adelgacé los ya citados 36 kgs siguiendo Montignac (en modo ovolactovegetariana).

El antibiótico que estoy tomando desde hoy es muy potente y noto el estómago hecho polvo y estoy como atontada y sin fuerza, puede ser normal? Consejos? Son dos dosis de 3gr, a lo bruto


----------



## Clavisto (1 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo adelgacé los ya citados 36 kgs siguiendo Montignac (en modo ovolactovegetariana).
> 
> El antibiótico que estoy tomando desde hoy es muy potente y noto el estómago hecho polvo y estoy como atontada y sin fuerza, puede ser normal? Consejos? Son dos dosis de 3gr, a lo bruto



Hostia puta.

¿Y es impepinable? Quiero decir, ¿has de tomarte 6 gramos de antibiótico sí o sí?

Normal que estés jodida.


----------



## Teselia (1 Jun 2016)

Sí hijo... Cistitis de caballo, de mear sangre vaya. Por suerte lo dicho, son dos tomas... Una hoy y la de mañana. Esperemos que no requiera más, y que no me enlace a una candidiasis (que es algo habitual...)


----------



## Clavisto (1 Jun 2016)

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUhmuL7gJjQ


----------



## MAUSER (1 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Yo adelgacé los ya citados 36 kgs siguiendo Montignac (en modo ovolactovegetariana).
> 
> El antibiótico que estoy tomando desde hoy es muy potente y noto el estómago hecho polvo y estoy como atontada y sin fuerza, puede ser normal? Consejos? Son dos dosis de 3gr, a lo bruto



Toma probioticos y prebioticos ya que los antibióticos matan las bacterias buenas y las malas.


----------



## Teselia (1 Jun 2016)

Por ejemplo Mauser? Gracias


----------



## MAUSER (1 Jun 2016)

Veganismo total pero del frenopatico. Yo recuerdo lo de "los panes y los peces" (Lucas 24:42-43) y cordero (Lucas 22:8-15) eso si que está en la biblia. O sea, Jesús comió carne... creo que cocinada, el vídeo una metida.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Sí hijo... Cistitis de caballo, de mear sangre vaya. Por suerte lo dicho, son dos tomas... Una hoy y la de mañana. Esperemos que no requiera más, y que no me enlace a una candidiasis (que es algo habitual...)



Zumo de arándano. o


----------



## zapatitos (1 Jun 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> *Yo llevo unos cuatro meses con estas pautas de alimentación. Y a pesar de que no las cumplo de manera estricta, pues como bastantes legumbres y frutas, he pasado de 85 a 74 kilos. Simplemente, he eliminado pan, pasta, galletas, chocolates y dulces varios, que sí comía habitualmente.
> 
> La cuestión es que ahora me percibo quizá excesivamente delgado y me gustaría aumentar algún kilo. ¿Hay modo de hacerlo siguiendo las pautas que aquí se recomiendan o la única opción es volver a abusar de azucar, harinas y derivados? ¿Cómo ganar unos 4 o 5 kilos de manera sana y uniformemente repartidos y sin que eso devenga en acumulación de grasa abdominal y merma en la salud?
> 
> No me digan que para engordar he de volver a las galletas y al chocolate...*



Deporte.

Si tu físico normal genético es muy delgado con una alimentación correcta así es como vas a estar, que es una cosa que algunos no quieren entender. Si quieres intentar cambiar tu físico y engordarlo más no te queda otra que algún tipo deporte para intentar crear músculo (según el tipo de cuerpo que quieras un deporte u otro) o comer pizzas, donuts y panes para intentar crear grasa.

Lo segundo es más fácil que lo primero.

Saludos.


----------



## MAUSER (1 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Por ejemplo Mauser? Gracias



Kefir, chukrut, etc.

También en farmacias tienes bastantes


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2016)

¿Entonces vais a empezar a tomar cereales fermentados 2 días con masa madre?


----------



## MAUSER (1 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Entonces vais a empezar a tomar cereales fermentados 2 días con masa madre?



Y tu vas a comer carne?


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y tu vas a comer carne?



¿Eres mujer?

Respondes a las preguntas con más preguntas. Igual que hacen ellas


----------



## MAUSER (1 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Eres mujer?
> 
> Respondes a las preguntas con más preguntas. Igual que hacen ellas



Soy mujer todo mundo lo sabe


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> mucha polémica trae la dukan..es parecida a este método...



No es parecida ni de coña, aqui el que no come hidratos buenos es porque no quiere.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2016 at 23:17 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Articulo para enmarcar: Antinutrientes: cereales, lugumbres, semillas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



_

Mis dieses Sr Rauxa.

Todos los conceptos perfectamente condensados y claros.
Del tema de los antinutrientes habia leido mucho pero tan claro como aqui en ningun articulo.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2016 at 23:23 ----------




Teselia dijo:



Yo adelgacé los ya citados 36 kgs siguiendo Montignac (en modo ovolactovegetariana).

El antibiótico que estoy tomando desde hoy es muy potente y noto el estómago hecho polvo y estoy como atontada y sin fuerza, puede ser normal? Consejos? Son dos dosis de 3gr, a lo bruto 

Hacer clic para expandir...


Protector gastrico ( si son una.mierda pero para tomarlos pocos dias hacen su funcion) y aguantar el tiron. La flojera no te la va a quitar nada. El antibiotico mata ademas de la infeccion deja flora derroida, unos dias para recuperarte no hay mas.

Intentar no dejar de comer (hasta donde puedas) para recuperarte mas rapido.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2016 at 23:25 ----------




MAUSER dijo:



Y tu vas a comer carne?

Hacer clic para expandir...


En barra seguro:XX:_


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Jun 2016)

¿Alguno de aquí consume la manteca de cerdo, esta que viene en un tarro?

Ví la semana pasada una de cerdo ibérico, sin mierdas y la verdad es que tenía buena pinta.


----------



## Qui (2 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> ¿Alguno de aquí consume la manteca de cerdo, esta que viene en un tarro?
> 
> Ví la semana pasada una de cerdo ibérico, sin mierdas y la verdad es que tenía buena pinta.



Yo la suelo usar para plancha en lugar del aceite. Sobre todo si cocino cerdo.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Jun 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Yo la suelo usar para plancha en lugar del aceite. Sobre todo si cocino cerdo.



Gracias, tomaré nota


----------



## sada (2 Jun 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Pues yo siguiendo con el experimento. Aunque no ha pasado una semana desde el anterior comentario me ha parecido necesario comentar los cambios que han acaecido.
> 
> Si bien la semana pasada apenas perdi un peso testimonial, esta parece que mi cuerpo esta quemando a saco. Del domingo a hoy mi cuerpo ha perdido kilo y medio.
> 
> ...



ves a esto me refiero..que tu tomas cerveza y leche y bajas..y a mi me crucifican porque tomo plátano..y chocolate 90%

---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 16:43 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> No es parecida ni de coña, aqui el que no come hidratos buenos es porque no quiere.





la dukan esa de la escalera ha cambiado mucho, puedes tomar pan integral fruta verdura queso..algunos días.

tengo una amiga y lleva en un mes 10 kilos. ahí es nada. yo 0. ella es verdad que necesitaba perder muchos


----------



## Tesi (2 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> ves a esto me refiero..que tu tomas cerveza y leche y bajas..y a mi me crucifican porque tomo plátano..y chocolate 90%
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 16:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya Sada, yo hace un tiempo tambien me queje que aun siendo bastante estricta apenas perdia peso, yo he perdido 5 kilos en 4 meses y medio, y aun me sobran 6 y no los pierdo, cuando la mayoria de los chicos pierde 5 kilos en nada. 
Yo apunte que esto funciona diferente siendo mujer, probablemente por algo a nivel hormonal o tal vez tenemos mas resistència a insulina o nos cuesta mas activar la via de oxidación de grasas o lo que narices sea.

Pero no, las respuestas que me dieron son como a ti: que me aguante con mi peso, que seguro que me paso, que las mujeres nos saltamos la dieta... Cuando aqui quien mas y quien menos se toma unas birras o una pizza por hacer vida social. 

Yo de todas formas lo hago mas por convencimiento que por adelgazar, que si fuera por adelgazar hace mucho que habria enviado esta forma de alimentacion a tomar por saco, pero creeme, aunque no adelgaces, este es el camino.


----------



## ALCOY (2 Jun 2016)

ya comenté que el principal problema de las mujeres es que aspiráis a tener un peso menor que los hombres...
para una mujer dependiendo de su altura puede desear un peso entre 50 y 60 kgs...
cosa que es prácticamente impensable que ese sea el peso deseado para un hombre...
Y cuando se tienen que alcanzar pesos tan bajos entre 50 y 60 kgs es donde aparecen todas las fallas de la generalización a la que induce este post...

Los hombres suelen perder más rápido porque parten de un peso inicial más alto y con una masa muscular mayor que las mujeres, lo que induce que la pérdida sea más rápida en los hombres...

Para conseguir pesos entre 50-60 kgs en mujer ,en la mayoría de los casos va a costar sudor y lágrimas y mirárselo muy bien...

Ya habéis leído algunas mis incios y perdí 4 kgs la primera semana bebiendo 2 tercios de birra diarios.


----------



## Teselia (2 Jun 2016)

Yo paso, que le den a todo. Pienso lucir mi celulitis orgullosa, a mi novio le vuelvo loco así que pa qué más. Pienso seguir alimentándome así porque me encuentro muy bien, pero me he olvidado de adelgazar por el momento. No estoy gorda de hecho. Y no es que me conforme. Pero hay quebraderos que no estoy dispuesta a asumir ahora mismo y aparte tengo medicación crónica inevitable. Bastante es que me mantenga tan bien. Así que no me voy a agobiar yo.

Edit: esta noche tengo ganas de experimentar ese arroz de coliflor que he visto tanto por ahí, rallando la coliflor cruda de manera que simula arroz. Y estoy impaciente porque el arroz es algo que echo mucho de menos.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Jun 2016)

SADA, por lo que veo has perdido la esencia de la que trata el hilo. 

No se trata de quitarse de encima esos kilitos que estéticamente no quedan bien, o el ideal de peso que uno quiere tener. 

Se trata de SALUD, y tu estás obsesionada con los kilos. 

Alégrate por estar comiendo bien y viendo como vas mejorando en salud, y no porque la báscula marque X kilos de más.

PD: A mí también me jode pesar tan poco, en torno a 60 y poco para 180 cms que mido, y no me verás llorando por las esquinas.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> *Yo paso, que le den a todo. Pienso lucir mi celulitis orgullosa, a mi novio le vuelvo loco así que pa qué más. Pienso seguir alimentándome así porque me encuentro muy bien, pero me he olvidado de adelgazar por el momento. No estoy gorda de hecho. Y no es que me conforme. Pero hay quebraderos que no estoy dispuesta a asumir ahora mismo y aparte tengo medicación crónica inevitable. Bastante es que me mantenga tan bien. Así que no me voy a agobiar yo.
> 
> Edit: esta noche tengo ganas de experimentar ese arroz de coliflor que he visto tanto por ahí, rallando la coliflor cruda de manera que simula arroz. Y estoy impaciente porque el arroz es algo que echo mucho de menos.*



La celulitis quitársela solo con la alimentación es complicado. Aparte de lo que ya te dije alguna vez de comer verduras crudas como el pimiento rojo, beber agua y todo eso, también es obligatorio hacer ejericio intenso. Sentadillas, carreras con cambios de ritmo y sprints, zancadas, subir y bajar escaleras a ritmo rápido, etc etc. Pero claro para hacer eso primero hace falta tener un acondicionamiento físico (no te puedes poner a hacer sprints y cambios de ritmo intensos sin tener ya una condición física deportiva básica) y sobre todo muchísima paciencia porque esas cosas no se van de la noche a la mañana sino con tiempo y dedicación. Con tu edad puede tardar unos dos años o más en irse.

Como no se va ir nunca es si te rindes y no haces nada para que se vaya, eso está claro. Pero que si uno es feliz con su celulitis quien soy yo para decirle que no, solo comento lo que podrías hacer para intentar que desaparezca.

Saludos.


----------



## Alcazar (2 Jun 2016)

Las mujeres tienen la grasofobia impresa a fuego en el cerebro. Seguro que las que aquí se quejan comen verduras + carne de ave a la plancha el 90% de la semana.

Y a mi novia la he metido bien por vereda y lleva cerca de 4 kilos en tres semanas.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (2 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Yo apunte que esto funciona diferente siendo mujer, probablemente por algo a nivel hormonal o tal vez tenemos mas resistència a insulina o nos cuesta mas activar la via de oxidación de grasas o lo que narices sea.



Mi novia perdió 6 kilos (2 de agua + 4 de grasa según las fabulosas básculas que miden la grasa corporal) en solo 10 días (lo tengo en un excel) pero hacía la dieta muy estricta con tan pocos hidratos como podía y sin salirse de cetosis, encima con SOP y resistencia a la insulina en contra.

Si se hace bien, yo creo que le funciona a todo el mundo.


----------



## Tesi (2 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Mi novia perdió 6 kilos (2 de agua + 4 de grasa según las fabulosas básculas que miden la grasa corporal) en solo 10 días (lo tengo en un excel) pero hacía la dieta muy estricta con tan pocos hidratos como podía y sin salirse de cetosis, encima con SOP y resistencia a la insulina en contra.
> 
> Si se hace bien, yo creo que le funciona a todo el mundo.



Yo hice cetogenica mes y algo, y en ese tiempo perdí 2 kilos.

Llevo un tiempo que me cuesta mucho, la semana que viene me miran niveles de hormonas tiroideas a ver.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> ves a esto me refiero..que tu tomas cerveza y leche y bajas..y a mi me crucifican porque tomo plátano..y chocolate 90%
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 16:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya hablando en serio no hagas mucho caso. SIn hacerlo tan extricta date tiempo, disfruta de comer sin medir calorias. Y simplemente de los pecadillos no te pases, por el tema de la ansiedad que no te la quitaras.

Yo durante los tres primeros meses me tome alguna cerveza ( mas vino que cerveza) y le tiraba a la miel lo que me daba la gana, y tambien se me caian los kilos. Los hobres por lo que sea cambiamos el metabolismo mas rapido, pero he visto resultados iguales en mujeres de mi familia, y si es verdad que la cosa no iba tan rapida.


----------



## Freneli (2 Jun 2016)

Buenas,

Hace poco que conocí y llevo a cabo la dieta Paleo o Cetogénica, solo llevo un par de semanas y la verdad es que estoy muy contento ya que he ganado sobretodo vitalidad ya que antes por la tarde solía estar soñoliento, en cambio ahora eso ya no me pasa, e incluso encuentro que tengo mas claridad mental.
Como soy de los que piensan que primero se debe contribuir os paso un par de paginas interesantes ( en Ingles)
Healthy Eating Index
About William Banting, author of Letter on Corpulence
Y esta donde se puede ver que las dietas bajas en hidratos existen desde el siglo XIX.

Aunque llevo uno días leyendo los distintos hilos del tema, para así ir aclarando y enriqueciendo mis conceptos, me corroen un par de dudas que es posible que se hayan respondido en algún momento pero que todavía no conseguí dar con ellas y me gustaría que Karlos S, Rauxa o quien quiera o sepa me echase una mano:

Que problema hay con las legumbres? no comprendo que se excluyan.

Como es que no encuentro comentarios sobre los germinados? me sorprende por lo altamente nutritivos que son y que casan perfectamente con la dieta.

Y para terminar, tenéis alguna pagina favorita para sacar recetas prácticas y fáciles?

Gracias por todo
Saludos


----------



## MAUSER (2 Jun 2016)

Esta mañana he ido a hacerme un análisis de sangre, dicen que tardaran una semana porque he pedido que me miren la vitamina D. 

Cuando los tenga los compararé con los del año pasado cuando empezaba el tema de comer quitando alimentos agresores. 

Yo creo que cada uno tiene que ver lo que le sienta bien y lo que le sienta mal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Jun 2016)

Freneli dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Hace poco que conocí y llevo a cabo la dieta Paleo o Cetogénica, solo llevo un par de semanas y la verdad es que estoy muy contento ya que he ganado sobretodo vitalidad ya que antes por la tarde solía estar soñoliento, en cambio ahora eso ya no me pasa, e incluso encuentro que tengo mas claridad mental.
> Como soy de los que piensan que primero se debe contribuir os paso un par de paginas interesantes ( en Ingles)
> ...



CReo que el Sr Rauxa puso un link a una pagina que lo explicaba diafano. Lo guarde pero luego no me lo habria el navegador, si fuese posible rescatarlo te quedaria clarisimo.

Venia a decir que tanto cereales (todos) tal y como se elaboran hoy en dia nos tragamos todos sus antinutrientes, con la elaboracion tradicional se eliminaban en gran medida. Y las legumbres tienen las mismas sustancias problematicas que estan ahi como proteccion quimica de las plantas.

LAs legumbres con moderacion y bien remojadas, no deberian ser un problema, ya que no son refinadas ni con alto IG, pero como en todo habran organismos mas sensibles que aun les causen algun problema los llamados antinutrientes.


----------



## autsaider (3 Jun 2016)

Solo una pregunta. 

Los granjeros, cuando quieren que engorde el ganado, no les dan alimentos grasos, les dan alimentos feculentos y hervidos para que tengan alto índice glucémico. Patatas o maiz hervido forman parte de la dieta de engorde de los animales desde hace siglos.

Nuestra bioquímica es similar a la de los animales: lo mismo que les engorda a ellos nos engorda a nosotros.

Los periodos de hambruna durante las glaciones tuvieron que ser muchos. Si nuestros antepasados de la edad del hielo eran paleodietistas, ¿como sobrevivían en los periodos de hambruna?

Si según vosotros nuestros antepasados eran paleodietistas, tenían que estar delgados. Y por tanto tenían que morirse durante los numerosos periodos de hambruna. Pero no se murieron. 

¿Qué pasó entonces?

Aquí os dejo la única explicación posible: pues porque no eran paleodietistas.

De hecho el análisis de nuestro metabolismo indica que estamos diseñados para acumular grasa en épocas de abundancia y quemarla en épocas de escasez. Y acumular grasa solo se consigue comiendo muchos hidratos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Solo una pregunta.
> 
> Los granjeros, cuando quieren que engorde el ganado, no les dan alimentos grasos, les dan alimentos feculentos y hervidos para que tengan alto índice glucémico. Patatas o maiz hervido forman parte de la dieta de engorde de los animales desde hace siglos.
> 
> ...



No sé si en este hilo o en otro te han colgado el libro de Jacob Walter, el soldado de Napoleón que cuenta en sus memorias como sobrevivió al frío ruso comiendo sebo de cerdo mientras que sus compañeros morían de frío comiéndose las gachas de trigo. La paleodieta eleva tu temperatura, la grasa te protege del frío, pero no tenerla sino consumirla, batracio panadero!!!!:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (3 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Yo hice cetogenica mes y algo, y en ese tiempo perdí 2 kilos.



Es muy poco. Esos 2 kilos se pierden los primeros días y son básicamente agua... En cuánto sales de cetosis los vuelves a recuperar, porqué la glucosa (glucógeno) se almacena con mucha agua alrededor. 

¿Te controlaste con tiras de cetona?? Creo que aunque es un palo son necesarias para saber si lo estás haciendo correctamente.

Es muy fácil salirse de cetosis y no todos los cuerpos reaccionan igual a ciertos productos. Hay gente que le saca de cetosis el edulcorante o cualquier bebida 0% en hidratos aunque no consuma nada de hidratos...


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *Solo una pregunta.
> 
> Los granjeros, cuando quieren que engorde el ganado, no les dan alimentos grasos, les dan alimentos feculentos y hervidos para que tengan alto índice glucémico. Patatas o maiz hervido forman parte de la dieta de engorde de los animales desde hace siglos.
> 
> Nuestra bioquímica es similar a la de los animales: lo mismo que les engorda a ellos nos engorda a nosotros.*



Tú a los mejor si tonTico porque eres bastante rarito pero yo ni soy una vaca ni soy un borrego, ni tengo el estómago de esos bichos ni tengo su respuesta a la insulina entre otras muchas diferencias.

Tampoco me comparo con un león o con un tigre que se alimentan casi exclusivamente de carne porque son de especie diferentes a mí. Soy omnívoro y por eso me alimento de verduras, frutos secos, carne, pescado, huevos, fruta, etc. 

Lo que no hago nunca es comer pan, rosquillas y bollos de los que haces en tu panadería porque no son aptos ni para carnívoros ni para herbívoros ni para omnívoros solo son aptos para los tontívoros.

Saludos.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (3 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú a los mejor si tonTico porque eres bastante rarito pero yo ni soy una vaca ni soy un borrego, ni tengo el estómago de esos bichos ni tengo su respuesta a la insulina entre otras muchas diferencias.
> 
> Tampoco me comparo con un león o con un tigre que se alimentan casi exclusivamente de carne porque son de especie diferentes a mí. Soy omnívoro y por eso me alimento de verduras, frutos secos, carne, pescado, huevos, fruta, etc.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (3 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Solo una pregunta.
> 
> Los granjeros, cuando quieren que engorde el ganado, no les dan alimentos grasos, les dan alimentos feculentos y hervidos para que tengan alto índice glucémico. Patatas o maiz hervido forman parte de la dieta de engorde de los animales desde hace siglos.
> 
> ...



No estás diciendo ninguna tonteria. Antiguamente se combinaban períodos de hambruna (carencia de alimentos), con períodos de abundancia.
Con lo cual, cuando se encontraba comida, nos hinchabamos a ella porqué no sabíamos cuando volveríamos a comer.
Con lo cual, el cuerpo tuvo que adaptarse a estas situaciones de carencia/abundancia. 
Y aquí es donde aparece el "Gen Ahorrador", característica humana que nos permite almacenar energía en forma de grasa, "por si acaso". 
Esta característica "gen ahorrador", la tenemos aún a día de hoy pero resulta que (al menos en el mundo occidental), tenemos abundancia de alimentos.
O sea, tenemos un cuerpo diseñado para almacenar yestando en un contexto de mucha comida. 
Sabiendo eso, como dices al principio, basta con no comer aquello que nos hace almacenar más (cereales, refinados, almidones...).

El gen ahorrado además, tiene mucho que ver con el síndrome metabólico.
La resistencia a la insulina, no se debería ver como una enfermedad sino como una característica nuestra que nos hizo evolucionar. Una característica que a día de hoy nos sobra y molesta, pero que la tenemos y que es normal tenerla. Sabiendo que tenemos esta característica, sabremos como actuar.
El "mono obeso" de Campillo, nos explica muy bien todo esto.

EL MONO OBESO - JOSE ENRIQUE CAMPILLO - 9788498922059, comprar el libro


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Solo una pregunta.
> 
> Los granjeros, cuando quieren que engorde el ganado, no les dan alimentos grasos, les dan alimentos feculentos y hervidos para que tengan alto índice glucémico. Patatas o maiz hervido forman parte de la dieta de engorde de los animales desde hace siglos.
> 
> ...



Me gusta mucho este comentario, y te diré por qué.

Lo que afirmas casa perfectamente con lo que se ha propuesto en este hilo.

Es cierto que el grano siempre se ha usado para cebar a los animales. La palabra que designa a la cebada viene del latín _cibare_, que significa engordar a los animales de granja. 

Sin embargo, no entiendo tu referencia a los seres humanos del paleolítico y a la paleodieta.

Lo primero, la paleodieta es una moda o una tendencia. No tiene unas bases sólidas o determinadas, ni una teoría sólida detrás. Relacionar "paleodieta" con "dieta cetogénica" o "baja en carbohidratos" es un error. Por varios motivos.

El primero, porque el ser humano del paleolítico vivía en multitud de lugares con climas y alimentos diferentes. En cada lugar habría una serie de alimentos disponibles según la época y latitud.

PERO, dicho esto, lo que si se tiene que admitir POR COJONES es que en el paleolítico (y antes) hay una serie de cosas que NO podrían comer los seres humanos (al menos en cantidades significativas):

-No podrían comer granos ni cereales, dado que no existía la agricultura.
-No podrían comer pan ni harinas, dado que no existen vestigios de tecnología ni de recolección de grano ni mucho menos de molienda y almacenaje.

Esto son hechos poco discutibles. Evidentemente, sin esos dos alimentos, es muy difícil conseguir hidratos de carbono en forma de almidones o feculentos. 

Si a eso le sumamos que el ser humano se expandió por Europa y Asia y América en PLENA GLACIACIÓN, donde la disponibilidad de frutas y verduras sería como poco, escasa, y como mucho estacional. Y le sumamos que durante el paleolítico (y mucho antes, hasta cientos de miles de años antes del surgimiento del Homo Sapines) toda la industria lítica, toda la referencia en el registro fósil, en herramientas, y en pinturas, refleja una sociedad de cazadores-recolectores que hacía depender la mayor parte de su sustento de la caza de grandes presas (mamuts, etc.). De hecho, seguían a estas grandes presas en sus migraciones. 

Diseñaban lanzas, hachas, cuchillos, raspadores, quebradores. Se vestían con pieles y pescaban peces y grandes mamíferos como focas. E inlcuso homínidos anteriores al ser humano conocían el fuego y estas herramientas, y cubrían las paredes de las cuevas con escenas de caza... no hay ningún motivo para pensar que no basaban su alimentación en lo que aquí se propone: carne, pescado, frutas y verduras.

No veo ninguna incoherencia ni ningún misterio.

Parece bastante claro qué NO comían.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *No estás diciendo ninguna tonteria. Antiguamente se combinaban períodos de hambruna (carencia de alimentos), con períodos de abundancia.
> Con lo cual, cuando se encontraba comida, nos hinchabamos a ella porqué no sabíamos cuando volveríamos a comer.
> Con lo cual, el cuerpo tuvo que adaptarse a estas situaciones de carencia/abundancia.
> Y aquí es donde aparece el "Gen Ahorrador", característica humana que nos permite almacenar energía en forma de grasa, "por si acaso".
> ...



A mí si me parece una tontería ponerse a teorizar sobre lo que se comía antiguamente para intentar aplicarlo ahora porque la mayoría comían lo que pillaban simplemente para subsistir. Y en la sociedad occidental que es donde vivimos todos los que andamos por aquí, la inmensa mayoría ya tenemos acceso a un montón de alimentos donde poder elegir.

Está claro que a uno que esté en Aleppo no le voy a decir jamás que no coma pan ni trigo ni cucharadas de azúcar eso sería una estupidez, come lo que tengas a mano porque lo principal es subsistir a cualquier precio, tu salud en esa situación no creo que sea una cuestión de emergencia nacional. Si es justo o no es justo es otro tema, es su situación y es lo que hay.

Nosotros no estamos en su situación, no necesitamos imperiosamente subsistir a cualquier precio porque lo tenemos garantizado. Es en ese contexto del poder elegir comer más o menos bien o comer porquerías en el qeu veo ridículo elegir comer porquerías que sabemos que son perjudiciales para nuestra salud.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (3 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> SADA, por lo que veo has perdido la esencia de la que trata el hilo.
> 
> No se trata de quitarse de encima esos kilitos que estéticamente no quedan bien, o el ideal de peso que uno quiere tener.
> 
> ...



No voy llorando ni estoy obsesionada. ..participo en el hilo y el hilo va de esto, y cuento mi experiencia..si el hilo fuese del Baltic Dry Index pues hablaría de eso.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 09:49 ----------

ayer fui a caminar, 6 km; una hora. Fui con una amiga que perdió muchos kilos el año pasado con la dukan primero y la monti después. 
No la veía desde semana santa y se ha engordado un poco..como hinchada..dice que come fuera cada día el menú, que suele ser arroz, pasta ..o hidratos de primero y luego carne o pescado de 2 y postre claro...
La verdad es que en poco tiempo ha recuperado no se si kilos que no le he preguntado..pero si volumen ...hinchazón.


----------



## Teselia (3 Jun 2016)

Es que comer fuera a diario... Si no controlas qué eliges pues se va al traste la cosa. Además de postre en los menús siempre ofrecen fruta del tiempo no? Quien cae en la tarta de queso es porque quiere.

Qué risa me ha dado lo de tontívoro


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jun 2016)

Hoy en las Mañana de la Mariló hablaban de la diabetes, bueno más concretamente de la prediabetes.

Dieta saciante para prediabéticos según la médica experta del programa:

*Desayuno:* leche desnatada + pan integral + vaso de zumo de naranja.

*Media Mañana:* Yogurt desnatado + avena

*Comida:* quinoa + ensalada de espárragos, tomate y cebolla + salmón

*Media Tarde:* Pieza de fruta.

*Cena:* Broccoli cocido + muslo de pollo sin la piel.

Después ha llamado una muchacha, 170 de altura, 75 kg. No lo entiende, sigue las recomendaciones del programa, hace muchísimo deporte (aerobic, spinning, natación, andar rápido) pero su cintura mide 92 y está en serio peligro de prediabetes. Respuesta de la médica experta poniendo cara de buho ciego: vas fenomenal si tienes algún problema acude a tu médico de cabecera o a un especialista.

Ahí me he ido a trabajar un poco y no he visto más.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (3 Jun 2016)

vaya cosas ves ::::::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (3 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Hoy en las Mañana de la Mariló hablaban de la diabetes, bueno más concretamente de la prediabetes.
> 
> Dieta saciante para prediabéticos según la médica experta del programa:
> 
> ...



Qué hijos de fruta....cada día tengo más tirria a los matasanos, en serio. Coño tienen que buscar información, actualizarse, razonar, ...y no repetir mantras como loros. Si ven que la gente hace una cosa y esa cosa no funciona,,,¿¿por qué mierdas lo siguen recomendando?????????


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (3 Jun 2016)

La quinoa es una semilla, ¿es problemática?

Sólo la como de vez en cuando, en aeropuertos, con ensalada, en las bandejitas preparadas de M&S (es de lo menos letal que puede uno comer en un aeropuerto)


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Hoy en las Mañana de la Mariló hablaban de la diabetes, bueno más concretamente de la prediabetes.
> 
> Dieta saciante para prediabéticos según la médica experta del programa:
> 
> ...



A mi estas cosas me cabrean mucho.

No puede ser. NO PUEDE SER, ¿por qué le recomiendan alimentos con altísimo IG y carga glucémica? ¿Qué bien le puede hacer una persona obesa y prediabética el zumo de naranja + leche desnatada + pan? Ese desayuno es básicamente azúcar y almidón, con algo de proteínas de la leche y del trigo. No tiene NADA de grasa.

En todo el día la única grasa es la del salmón. 

Los carbos disparados, encima de altísimo IG. 

Y para colmo CINCO comidas al día. Ahí, bien de trabajo para el páncreas ::

Yo no entiendo nada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A mi estas cosas me cabrean mucho.
> 
> No puede ser. NO PUEDE SER, ¿por qué le recomiendan alimentos con altísimo IG y carga glucémica? ¿Qué bien le puede hacer una persona obesa y prediabética el zumo de naranja + leche desnatada + pan? Ese desayuno es básicamente azúcar y almidón, con algo de proteínas de la leche y del trigo. No tiene NADA de grasa.
> 
> ...



Pues es fácil de entender. ¿Quieres que les quiten la publicidad de cerealisticas y farmacéuticas? Pues a tragar. Igual que no verás prensa escrita hablando mal de elétricas o ibex en general, viven de ellos gracias a lo que nos roban/enferman.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (3 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A mi estas cosas me cabrean mucho.
> 
> No puede ser. NO PUEDE SER, ¿por qué le recomiendan alimentos con altísimo IG y carga glucémica? ¿Qué bien le puede hacer una persona obesa y prediabética el zumo de naranja + leche desnatada + pan? Ese desayuno es básicamente azúcar y almidón, con algo de proteínas de la leche y del trigo. No tiene NADA de grasa.
> 
> ...



Un sinsentido total. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues es fácil de entender. ¿Quieres que les quiten la publicidad de cerealisticas y farmacéuticas? Pues a tragar. Igual que no verás prensa escrita hablando mal de elétricas o ibex en general, viven de ellos gracias a lo que nos roban/enferman.



Eso no es totalmente cierto.

Conozco personalmente a DOS endocrinos y no lo hacen por sus intereses. Si no que no piensan. No se plantean una postura crítica. Sólo repiten como loros.

PD: los dos bien gordos, eso sí, me dicen que si me salto el desayuno y como grasas voy a engordar.

Parecen pasar por alto que llevo más de un año con 15 kg. menos y cada vez más definido.

¿Son interesados o idiotas?


----------



## Rauxa (3 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mí si me parece una tontería ponerse a teorizar sobre lo que se comía antiguamente para intentar aplicarlo ahora porque la mayoría comían lo que pillaban simplemente para subsistir. Y en la sociedad occidental que es donde vivimos todos los que andamos por aquí, la inmensa mayoría ya tenemos acceso a un montón de alimentos donde poder elegir.
> 
> Está claro que a uno que esté en Aleppo no le voy a decir jamás que no coma pan ni trigo ni cucharadas de azúcar eso sería una estupidez, come lo que tengas a mano porque lo principal es subsistir a cualquier precio, tu salud en esa situación no creo que sea una cuestión de emergencia nacional. Si es justo o no es justo es otro tema, es su situación y es lo que hay.
> 
> ...



No se trata de teorizar, sino de utilizar el sentido común.
Se sabe perfectamente qué NO se comía: pan, cereales, macarrones, bocadillos, yogures bífidus, galletas tosta rica, melmelada de bote, ketchups...

A parti de ahí, en función de dónde se vivía, en función de la época del año, se comía:
más o menos carne
más o menos pescado
más o menos fruta
más o menos frutos secos
más o menos huevos

Eso no lo podemos saber pq hay muchas variables a tener en cuenta y el paleolítico es un período de muchos años. 

Y es verdad que el contexto de ahora no tiene nada que ver con el de hace 2 millones de años, pero representa que nuestra genoma es prácticamente el mismo que el de entonces. A mi me gustaría funcionar de otra forma, pero resulta que funcionamos como funcionamos. 

Resulta que el 80% de las enfermedades y problemas que tenemos son por culpa de nuestra alimentación. Y cuando hay dudas, yo siempre recomiendo tirar de alimentos naturales (carnes, pescados, huevos, frutos secos, frutas, verduras). Aquí no nos vamos a equivocar. Podemos matizar y variar algo en función de la patologia de cada uno, pero lo que no podemos hacer es discutir sobre;
Si es mejor el yogur de oveja o cabra
Si es mejor la leche de vaca semi o desnatada
Si es mejor la mayonesa light o la otra
Si las galletas digestives nos hacen cagar mejor

Antes no había obesidad, ni caries, ni -itis, ni muchas de las enfermedades modernas. Por algo sería. Comían cuando podían, es verdad, pero cuando comían era comida sana y natural. Carnes de primera calidad, pescados de primera calidad, lácteos de primera calidad, nada procesado o refinado.

El concepto queda claro. El que se piense que esto es ir a cazar mamuts o trepar por los árboles es que no entiende nada. 
Hay que adaptar esas pautas de alimentación:
- Alimentos naturales, sin procesar
- Ayuno intermitente
- Comer cuando hay hambre real
- Moverse de forma funcional

Con esto, vamos a solucionar la mayoría de problemas. Y donde no llegue la alimentación y sistema de vida natural, para eso tenemos las pastillitas y la medicina moderna.


----------



## autsaider (3 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> PERO, dicho esto, lo que si se tiene que admitir POR COJONES es que en el paleolítico (y antes) hay una serie de cosas que NO podrían comer los seres humanos (al menos en cantidades significativas):
> 
> -No podrían comer granos ni cereales, dado que no existía la agricultura.
> -No podrían comer pan ni harinas, dado que no existen vestigios de tecnología ni de recolección de grano ni mucho menos de molienda y almacenaje.



Una cosa que a muchos resulta curiosa es que nuestras papilas gustativas y nuestro olfato, están diseñados ex profeso para distinguir sin error lo fermentado de lo putrefacto. Y es que cuando fermentas algo, hay una línea sútil que separa la fermentación de la putrefacción. Nosotros estamos diseñados para detectar sin fallo esa línea. Y por tanto para poder fermentar y consumir alimentos sin riesgo.

¿Significa esto que nuestros antepasados de la edad del hielo se dedicaban a fermentar los alimentos antes de consumirlos? Otra explicación no se me ocurre.

Los alimentos que se pueden fermentar son básicamente cereales, legumbres, lacteos y algunas frutas y verduras. Y dentro de esos grupos de alimentos, los cereales y legumbres son los únicos que es obligatorio fermentar: el resto se pueden comer tal cual.

¿No te resulta todo esto curioso?

Sigamos:

El trigo surgió hace 10.000 años cuando nuestros antepasados decidieron primero selecionar el grano para dejar crecer aquellos que les resultaran más útiles. Y a continuación decidieron cruzar 3 especies distintas de cereales para obtener un cereal aún mejor. El resultado de esto fue que apareció el trigo. El trigo es un organismo artificial creado por nosotros que no existía durante la edad del hielo.

Durante la edad del hielo no había trigo pero si que existían cereales. Solo que no eran como los que tenemos en la actualidad.

Sigamos:

Seignalet y muchos otros dicen que está probado, es un hecho y no una opinión, que durante la edad del hielo nuestros antepasados (y el neanderthal) comían legumbres y cereales.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Si a eso le sumamos que el ser humano se expandió por Europa y Asia y América en PLENA GLACIACIÓN, donde la disponibilidad de frutas y verduras sería como poco, escasa, y como mucho estacional. Y le sumamos que durante el paleolítico (y mucho antes, hasta cientos de miles de años antes del surgimiento del Homo Sapines) toda la industria lítica, toda la referencia en el registro fósil, en herramientas, y en pinturas, refleja una sociedad de cazadores-recolectores que hacía depender la mayor parte de su sustento de la caza de grandes presas (mamuts, etc.). De hecho, seguían a estas grandes presas en sus migraciones.



Algunas preguntas de sentido común:
-¿Emigraban buscando comida o emigraban porque la tribu de al lado quería exterminarlos? Si emigraron buscando comida lo lógico sería que marchasen a zonas tropicales. Allí es donde más comida hay. Pero nuestros antepasados proceden del sur de Siberia. Me da a mi que emigraron para salvar la piel.
-Sabemos que fabricaban armas. ¿Las fabricaban para cazar diariamente? ¿O tal vez las fabricaban para luchar contra la tribu de al lado, para defenderse de depredadores, y para cazar cuando no tenían otra cosa que comer? No lo sabemos. Pero me da a mi que el principal cometido de las armas que portaban era evitar que la tribu vecina los exterminase y que los depredadores se los zampasen.
-Aquí tienes un dibujo del paleolítico:





¿Qué significan los dibujos que hacían los hombres del paleolítico? ¿Tal vez pintaban su vida diaria? ¿Tal vez pintaban las constelaciones? ¿O tal vez el artista se aburría y se dedicaba a matar el tiempo pintando lo primero que se le ocurría? No lo sabemos. Y no tenemos suficientes datos para poder hacer ninguna suposición.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Eso no es totalmente cierto.
> 
> Conozco personalmente a DOS endocrinos y no lo hacen por sus intereses. Si no que no piensan. No se plantean una postura crítica. Sólo repiten como loros.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero yo me refería a medios de comunicación oficialistas que deberían contrastar teorías y realidades, no lo harán nunca por las razones que te he dicho antes.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 13:11 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Una cosa que a muchos resulta curiosa es que nuestras papilas gustativas y nuestro olfato, están diseñados ex profeso para distinguir sin error lo fermentado de lo putrefacto. Y es que cuando fermentas algo, hay una línea sútil que separa la fermentación de la putrefacción. Nosotros estamos diseñados para detectar sin fallo esa línea. Y por tanto para poder fermentar y consumir alimentos sin riesgo.
> 
> ¿Significa esto que nuestros antepasados de la edad del hielo se dedicaban a fermentar los alimentos antes de consumirlos? Otra explicación no se me ocurre.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, cuando vemos las manadas de bisontes en Altamira no sabemos si lo hacían porque se los comían o porque se los follaban, es muy difícil saber esto...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> *vaya cosas ves* ::::::



Decía Sun Tzu en "El Arte de la Guerra" *"Mantén a tus amigos cerca y a tus enemigos más cerca aún"*.

Esto es una variante de esa frase que dice así: *"Si quieres estar informado escucha a los que informan y a los que desinforman más aún"* 

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (3 Jun 2016)

Curioso...

Así eran estas frutas y verduras antes de que el ser humano las manipulara


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Eso no es totalmente cierto.
> 
> Conozco personalmente a DOS endocrinos y no lo hacen por sus intereses. Si no que no piensan. No se plantean una postura crítica. Sólo repiten como loros.
> 
> ...



Mi médica es igual, está bastante gorda y a mí me llama siempre individuo obeso porque estoy muy por encima del IMC y el "peso ideal". Le digo que llevo porrón de años haciendo deporte y no me vale, dice que tengo que andar una hora diaria para bajar peso y hacer algo de ejercicio no me escucha que eso para mí es como estar tumbado en el sofá ::.

Lo primero que hace en cuanto me ve cuando voy a hacerme los análisis rutinarios es recetarme estatinas y pastillas para la tensión que siempre tiro a la papelera nada más salir. Por descontado jamás le he dicho lo que como le daría algo. Así que le digo lo que quiere oir.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jun 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Qué hijos de fruta....cada día tengo más tirria a los matasanos, en serio. Coño tienen que buscar información, actualizarse, razonar, ...y no repetir mantras como loros. Si ven que la gente hace una cosa y esa cosa no funciona,,,¿¿por qué mierdas lo siguen recomendando?????????*



Las Mañanas de Mariló es pura manipulación de masas visilleras por eso me gusta verlo cuando puedo. Otro programa que ví por ejemplo dedicado a las intolerancias, problemas digestivos y alergias, tenían en una mesa un montón de alimentos y cada visillera pillaba el que le daba problemas. Estarían todos los alimentos del mundo en la mesa pero me dí cuenta que faltaba uno, a ver si adivinas cual 


Pues si, ese mismo el pan y otros derivados del trigo. Ninguna visillera tenía opción de pillarlo porque no estaba, porque todos ya sabemos que el pan no puede producir ningún tipo de problema ni molestia, porque el pan con moderación y en todas las comidas solo puede producir beneficios, si comes pan y te sientes mal es porque lo habrás acompañado con un poco de grasa que eso si que es malo ::

Saludos.


----------



## Alcazar (3 Jun 2016)

Me encantan los posts de Tico, el tio hay exprimiéndose el coco para ver por donde nos puede pillar.

Al final se nos hace paleo, al tiempo.


----------



## Dabicito (3 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No se trata de teorizar, sino de utilizar el sentido común.
> Se sabe perfectamente qué NO se comía: pan, cereales, macarrones, bocadillos, yogures bífidus, galletas tosta rica, melmelada de bote, ketchups...
> 
> A parti de ahí, en función de dónde se vivía, en función de la época del año, se comía:
> ...




Es una disyuntiva falsa; los alimentos del neolítico no son intrínsecamente malos ni buenos, son los que son, lo mismo que en el mesolítico se comía una cosa y antes otra. 

Se empezaron a seleccionar frutas más grandes y azucaradas, frutos secos también modificados. Dudo mucho que en el paleolítico se comieran así y en tales cantidades.
Primeros pescados de alta mar. 
Domesticación de ovicápridos, vacuno, cerdo, etc. modificaciones hacia animales más grasientos y estabulados.

Es decir, esos alimentos "paleo" no lo son tanto.

y luego estaba el cereal, que servía para abastecer a millones de personas como "seguro de vida". Una dieta que en sí misma es pobre, pero complementada con los productos anteriormente citados (para los nobles o campesinos ricos) es buena.


Lo seguro que se comía en el paleolítico, caza y rapiña de animales mucho más fibrosos y menos grasientos, tal vez en descomposición, tal vez quemados, insectos y raíces de cualquier cosa. No creo que la alimentación fuera nada fácil, aunque esto depende de la latitud, los ecosistemas, etc, hasta el Neolítico habría de todo. El probar cosas nuevas como comer raíces implicaría también riesgos, dolores de estómago y envenenamientos, o tal vez lo contrario, mayor resistencia (quién sabe).

---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 18:06 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Una cosa que a muchos resulta curiosa es que nuestras papilas gustativas y nuestro olfato, están diseñados ex profeso para distinguir sin error lo fermentado de lo putrefacto. Y es que cuando fermentas algo, hay una línea sútil que separa la fermentación de la putrefacción. Nosotros estamos diseñados para detectar sin fallo esa línea. Y por tanto para poder fermentar y consumir alimentos sin riesgo.
> 
> ¿Significa esto que nuestros antepasados de la edad del hielo se dedicaban a fermentar los alimentos antes de consumirlos? Otra explicación no se me ocurre.
> 
> ...





Muy buen post. Añadiría una cosa.

Se sabe al 99,99999% que el sapiens sale de África, como el resto de homínidos. Y sale, por poner una fecha, hace 100.000-200.000 años. Luego un señor de hace 100.000 años es un sapiens prácticamente al 100% y por tanto no debe estar tan separado de nosotros en su régimen de alimentación. Ese señor que no ha vivido glaciaciones, viene del trópico, en taparrabos y no se alimenta de mamut. ¿O comían mamuts en el Congo? otra pregunta, ¿Samuel Etoo, cuyos antepasados vivieron todos en el trópico, debe seguir la misma dieta que nosotros centroeuropeos que vivimos las 4 grandes glaciaciones?


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Jun 2016)

perdona adenocromo, pero una dieta con un 50% de grasas y 20% de proteínas es baja en carbos. Y todo dios está enfatizando que hay que limitar todo tipo de carbohidratos, incluyendo los de las frutas, y comer todas las grasas "saludables" que se quiera, que ya se regula solo el tema.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 21:20 ----------

y por enésima vez, es mentira que no se comieran legumbres o cereales en el paleolítco. 

A ver si os actualizáis.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> perdona adenocromo, pero una dieta con un 50% de grasas y 20% de proteínas es baja en carbos. Y todo dios está enfatizando que hay que limitar todo tipo de carbohidratos, incluyendo los de las frutas, y comer todas las grasas "saludables" que se quiera, que ya se regula solo el tema.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 21:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo es que me parto, a ver ilústranos, ¿qué cereales se comían en el paleolítico? Enlaza a estudios serios sobre el tema, como restos en excavaciones estudios seminológicos asociados a yacimientos del paleolítico tipo Atapuerca por ejemplo, etc, etc, etc. Ah y explícanos porqué cojones los hombres del paleolítico nos hablaron de su dieta en sus pinturas con momentos de recolección (miel por ejemplo) y con escenas de caza, bisontes, caballos, etc y ninguno dibujó una espiga de trigo... Estoy atento a tus sesudas y documentadas explicaciones!


----------



## Freneli (3 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> CReo que el Sr Rauxa puso un link a una pagina que lo explicaba diafano. Lo guarde pero luego no me lo habria el navegador, si fuese posible rescatarlo te quedaria clarisimo.
> 
> Venia a decir que tanto cereales (todos) tal y como se elaboran hoy en dia nos tragamos todos sus antinutrientes, con la elaboracion tradicional se eliminaban en gran medida. Y las legumbres tienen las mismas sustancias problematicas que estan ahi como proteccion quimica de las plantas.
> 
> LAs legumbres con moderacion y bien remojadas, no deberian ser un problema, ya que no son refinadas ni con alto IG, pero como en todo habran organismos mas sensibles que aun les causen algun problema los llamados antinutrientes.



Buenas Karlos, gracias por tu respuesta.

La verdad es que veo que el hilo avanza rápidamente, por lo que veo que mi post a pasado de ser de "actualidad", de todas formas me a quedado claro la problemática de consumir legumbres, aunque pudiera ser que al comerse via germinados sus antinutrientes quedasen minimizados, a ver si consigo que alguien me aporte luz sobre la opción a todas luces beneficiosa de comer germinados.



Rauxa dijo:


> Hombre la paleodieta no es nada que se haya inventado nadie....es simplemente "rescatar" lo que hemos venido haciendo durante los 2 últimos millones de años.
> 
> De todas formas si puedes enlazar algún artículo sobre los problemas que tenemos si comemos un 50% de protes, te lo agradecería.
> 
> ...




Por cierto como estoy recuperando el tiempo perdido y voy leyendo el hilo desde sus inicios, rescato para quien quiera un post de Rauxa donde hay un vídeo de Carlos Pérez que aporta luz a muchos aspectos de la dieta Paleo.
Como anécdota me a llamado la atención un conforero que antes era ciertamente critico a pasado a ser fiel defensor de la dieta Paleo

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Jun 2016)

qué coño voy a referencias a unas personas que niegan validez alguna al estudio China (que nunca ha sido refutado y varias veces confirmado) en base a la opinión de unos blogueros sin formación científica alguna, aún así he puesto varios enlaces.

Entre ellos este: Neanderthals may have feasted on meat and two veg diet | Science | The Guardian

The Paleo Diet Is Uncivilized (And Unhealthy and Untrue) - Vegsource.com

---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 23:17 ----------

explicaciones dices :XX:

de traca, aparte como si la antropología no tuviera un nivel de incertidumbre enorme (básicamente tenemos muy poca idea de lo que comían y cuánto, pero sí se sabe qué fisiológicamente somos muy parecidos).


----------



## Dabicito (3 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo es que me parto, a ver ilústranos, ¿qué cereales se comían en el paleolítico? Enlaza a estudios serios sobre el tema, como restos en excavaciones estudios seminológicos asociados a yacimientos del paleolítico tipo Atapuerca por ejemplo, etc, etc, etc. Ah y explícanos porqué cojones los hombres del paleolítico nos hablaron de su dieta en sus pinturas con momentos de recolección (miel por ejemplo) y con escenas de caza, bisontes, caballos, etc y ninguno dibujó una espiga de trigo... Estoy atento a tus sesudas y documentadas explicaciones!



Es una buena pregunta.

Para contestarla hay que tener en cuenta 3 cosas: 1) El arte rupestre es muy reciente, por tanto no simboliza "la" comida del paleolítico 2) comienza en sitios muy concretos, cuevas de refugio del frío, y en época glaciares Y 3) el hecho de pintar animales no indica que esa fuera la comida habitual, al contrario, puede que fuera excepcionalidad. Puede que comieran carroña, bichos y raíces y que estuvieran pendientes de encontrarse con rebaños y animales (=buena y abundante comida). 

Lo seguro es que debían de tener algo de substento base, porque no siempre podrían cazar esos estupendos animales. Ese algo no lo pintaron.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Hoy en las Mañana de la Mariló hablaban de la diabetes, bueno más concretamente de la prediabetes.
> 
> Dieta saciante para prediabéticos según la médica experta del programa:
> 
> ...



Lo del desayuno es de traca, es un doble combo pico de azucar para empezar el dia.

Es brutal como un profesional no se da cuenta de esas cosas. Es como si vas a una unidad de quemados y para aliviar su dolencia le echas por encima queroseno y un misto.


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Jun 2016)

No se si se ha comentado. Todo el mundo sabe que a los perros y otros animales no se les puede dar azúcar, les sienta mal y se quedan ciegos y tal. Supongo que el ûnico motivo por el que lo toleramos es por que nos han ido acostumbrando a la sustancia desde niños.

No deja de ser curioso que si le das algo con azûcar a un perro la gente te mira mal y se lleva las manos a la cabeza por tu falta de sensibilidad y cultura animal, para acto seguido pillar otro trozo de tarta sin darse cuenta que algo raro está pasando.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *Es una buena pregunta.
> 
> Para contestarla hay que tener en cuenta 3 cosas: 1) El arte rupestre es muy reciente, por tanto no simboliza "la" comida del paleolítico 2) comienza en sitios muy concretos, cuevas de refugio del frío, y en época glaciares Y 3) el hecho de pintar animales no indica que esa fuera la comida habitual, al contrario, puede que fuera excepcionalidad. Puede que comieran carroña, bichos y raíces y que estuvieran pendientes de encontrarse con rebaños y animales (=buena y abundante comida).
> 
> Lo seguro es que debían de tener algo de substento base, porque no siempre podrían cazar esos estupendos animales. Ese algo no lo pintaron.*



No se lo que comerían en el paleo, lo que si tengo claro es que no comían eran pizzas, macarrones, donuts, palitos de merluza ni barras de pan del Mercadona.

Yo no soy paleo, hay muchas cosas que no comparto ni de su forma de comer ni de su forma de entrenar, lo detractores que son de las legumbres la avena y a los lácteos que son cosas que yo si suelo tomar (sobre todo la avena). Y el entreno lo prefiero con resistencias fuertes y no con la resistencia de mi cuerpo como suelen hacer ellos (eso lo hago como variante) Pero como cada cual es un mundo me centro en lo que si estamos de acuerdo que es lo principal (quitar azúcares refinados, procesados, moderar y bajar carbohidratos y tomar más grasas buenas) que lo demás tampoco es tan importante.

Y no me voy a poner a discutir con los paleos del hilo ni sobre la avena, ni sobre la leche ni sobre las legumbres, el que quiera que los tome y el que no pues que no.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (4 Jun 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No se si se ha comentado. Todo el mundo sabe que a los perros y otros animales no se les puede dar azúcar, les sienta mal y se quedan ciegos y tal. Supongo que el ûnico motivo por el que lo toleramos es por que nos han ido acostumbrando a la sustancia desde niños.
> 
> No deja de ser curioso que si le das algo con azûcar a un perro la gente te mira mal y se lleva las manos a la cabeza por tu falta de sensibilidad y cultura animal, para acto seguido pillar otro trozo de tarta sin darse cuenta que algo raro está pasando.



Muy bueno, y verídico.

El chihuahua de mi hermana tiene la comida medida en cantidad y calidad, al milímetro, prohibido darle cualquier otra cosa. Pero ella come merengue los fines de semana, galletas, leche con azúcar y coca cola cero a diario.

Ya comenté el caso de los monos de Gibraltar, se dio la curiosa circunstancia de personas obesas les daban las chuminadas que ellos comían (patatitas, dulces, etc.), y se generó preocupación por el engorde .....de los monos. Actualmente reciben por conducto oficial una dieta sanísima, basada en hortalizas (prohibido darles cualquier otra cosa)



zapatitos dijo:


> No se lo que comerían en el paleo, lo que si tengo claro es que no comían eran pizzas, macarrones, donuts, palitos de merluza ni barras de pan del Mercadona.
> 
> Yo no soy paleo, hay muchas cosas que no comparto ni de su forma de comer ni de su forma de entrenar, lo detractores que son de las legumbres la avena y a los lácteos que son cosas que yo si suelo tomar (sobre todo la avena). Y el entreno lo prefiero con resistencias fuertes y no con la resistencia de mi cuerpo como suelen hacer ellos (eso lo hago como variante) Pero como cada cual es un mundo me centro en lo que si estamos de acuerdo que es lo principal (quitar azúcares refinados, procesados, moderar y bajar carbohidratos y tomar más grasas buenas) que lo demás tampoco es tan importante.
> 
> ...




en lo principal estoy de acuerdo. 

No así en el determinismo paleo de que hay que seguir estrictamente una dieta, porque la fundamentación histórica es muy endeble. Era eso.


----------



## Luizmi (4 Jun 2016)

A los paleos al final les va a pasar como a los perros, están perdiendo la capacidad de metabolizar hidratos y claro, luego cuando los comen les sientan mal, cada uno hace con su cuerpo lo que quiere...


----------



## zapatitos (4 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *en lo principal estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> No así en el determinismo paleo de que hay que seguir estrictamente una dieta, porque la fundamentación histórica es muy endeble. Era eso.*



Vale, pues díselo a ellos a los paleos. Yo me baso en la salud y deporte y lo que comieran en el paleolítico me interesa más bien poco (desde el punto de vista nutricional y no desde el punto de vista de curiosidad e historia que eso ya es otro tema distinto) eran otros tiempos y otras circunstancias. Yo vivo en el Siglo XXI y aprovecho todo lo que tengo a mano de la mejor manera que puedo y creo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2016 at 13:05 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> *A los paleos al final les va a pasar como a los perros, están perdiendo la capacidad de metabolizar hidratos y claro, luego cuando los comen les sientan mal, cada uno hace con su cuerpo lo que quiere...*



No digas gilip.olleces, lo que te sientan mal no son los carbohidratos sino el azúcar refinado y los procesados que para el que está desintoxicado es un bombazo de insulina y el sube y baja correspondiente de glucosa al que no está ya acostumbrado como vosotros que ya estais acostumbrados a vivir permanentemene en una montaña rusa de glucosas e insulina y lo veis como el estado normal del cuerpo humano.

En lo de que cada cual hace con su cuerpo lo que quiere totalmente de acuerdo, pero después si toma una mala decisión con él que no me venga con lloriqueos.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (4 Jun 2016)

Refinados a parte, los paleos elimináis casi todos los hidratos caloricos, arroz, patata, legumbres, etc, que metáis una fruta al día a dos y la verdurita apenas suponen hidratos, la razón? suben la insulina, el 80% del mundo vive prácticamente de esos hidratos y estos son malos porque suben la insulina..., el cuerpo está más que preparado para lidiar con la insulina/azucar de los hidratos no refinados, pero claro, si te hinchas a grasa tienes que bajar los hidratos o preparas una bomba.

Lo que te comentaba es cierto, lo leí en un estudio, si lo encuentro lo pego aquí, la gente que come pocos hidratos es mas sensible a ellos cuando los vuelve a consumir.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Refinados a parte, los paleos elimináis casi todos los hidratos caloricos, arroz, patata, legumbres, etc, que metáis una fruta al día a dos y la verdurita apenas suponen hidratos, la razón? suben la insulina, el 80% del mundo vive prácticamente de esos hidratos y estos son malos porque suben la insulina..., el cuerpo está más que preparado para lidiar con la insulina/azucar de los hidratos no refinados, pero claro, si te hinchas a grasa tienes que bajar los hidratos o preparas una bomba.
> 
> Lo que te comentaba es cierto, lo leí en un estudio, si lo encuentro lo pego aquí, la gente que come pocos hidratos es mas sensible a ellos cuando los vuelve a consumir.



Vaya sartá de gilipolleces colega.

Pero sigue explayandote, que así me rio un rato, pedazo de TROLL


----------



## zapatitos (4 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> *Refinados a parte, los paleos elimináis casi todos los hidratos caloricos, arroz, patata, legumbres, etc, que metáis una fruta al día a dos y la verdurita apenas suponen hidratos, la razón? suben la insulina, el 80% del mundo vive prácticamente de esos hidratos y estos son malos porque suben la insulina..., el cuerpo está más que preparado para lidiar con la insulina/azucar de los hidratos no refinados, pero claro, si te hinchas a grasa tienes que bajar los hidratos o preparas una bomba.
> 
> Lo que te comentaba es cierto, lo leí en un estudio, si lo encuentro lo pego aquí, la gente que come pocos hidratos es mas sensible a ellos cuando los vuelve a consumir.*



El cuerpo está superpreparadísimo para lidiar con el subidón de insulina/azúcar del abuso de carbohidratos refinados o no y por eso hay 5 millones de diabéticos en este pais y casi otros tantos en prediabetes. Pero la culpa supongo que la tendrán los paleos, los que siguen la dieta cetogénica o los que moderan los carbohidratos y toman más grasa que la media de la población. Todos ellos serán el núcleo de esos diabéticos y prediabéticos.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (4 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El cuerpo está superpreparadísimo para lidiar con el subidón de insulina/azúcar del abuso de carbohidratos refinados o no y por eso hay 5 millones de diabéticos en este pais y casi otros tantos en prediabetes. Pero la culpa supongo que la tendrán los paleos, los que siguen la dieta cetogénica o los que moderan los carbohidratos y toman más grasa que la media de la población. Todos ellos serán el núcleo de esos diabéticos y prediabéticos.
> 
> Saludos.



Es que el que sean refinados o no lo cambia todo, según vienen de la naturaleza el cuerpo está más que preparado para procesarlos, es después de muchos años de abuso de carbohidratos procesados y grasas procesadas cuando empiezan los problemas metabólicos y de otros tipos.

En serio, ¿Tú que crees que comen (muchos para su desgracia comían) en todo el mundo exceptuando los paises industrializados?, la base de su alimentación han sido granos(1), legumbres y tuberculos acompañados en mayor o menor medida por verduras, fruta y carne/pescado (no estoy defendiendo una dieta vegana).

Lo de comer a base de carne (la de España hormonada sí o sí) y grasa y no meter ni una puta patata, ni arroz, ni nada "porque los gurús dicen que es malo" es demencial, para un pueblo que tenga como base alimenticia la carne, tienes 100 donde tiran de hidratos no procesados y no tienen diabetes, ni problemas cardiovasculares, ni están gordos.

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero no os dejéis convencer por el primer vende humos que llegue, todo el mundo al quitar el azucar, las harinas y procesados mejora, pero de ahí a alimentarse a base de carne y grasa hay un trecho muy grande.

1: yo no estoy a favor de comer trigo/cebada/maiz, los han jodido al modificarlos y solo serían saludables las variantes sin modificar genéticamente, integrales y poco procesadas.


----------



## Dabicito (4 Jun 2016)

yo antes comía croasanes, palmeritas, leche condensada a cucharadas, merendaba siempre pan con 8 onzas de chocolate Nestle, y tenía el azúcar en 90, análisis siempre perfectos. No termináis de comprender que hay metabolismos muy diferentes. Ahora no como azúcar, me hizo engordar siendo pícnico, era un hábito nefasto y desordenado, pero sigo necesitando muchos hidratos para vivir, y como dice Luizmi las zanahorias, tomates y cebolla (me atiborro a ellos) no me llegan.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> *Es que el que sean refinados o no lo cambia todo, según vienen de la naturaleza el cuerpo está más que preparado para procesarlos, es después de muchos años de abuso de carbohidratos procesados y grasas procesadas cuando empiezan los problemas metabólicos y de otros tipos.
> 
> En serio, ¿Tú que crees que comen (muchos para su desgracia comían) en todo el mundo exceptuando los paises industrializados?, la base de su alimentación han sido granos(1), legumbres y tuberculos acompañados en mayor o menor medida por verduras, fruta y carne/pescado (no estoy defendiendo una dieta vegana).
> 
> ...



1 - Los carbohidratos refinados o no refinados no dejan de ser azúcares, lo que cambia es la velocidad. Pero todos los que no gastes en un periodo que depende del tipo de carbohidrato en energía, recarga de depósitos del glucógeno y algunas funciones del organismo que los necesitan, terminarán convirtiéndose en grasa con la consiguiente estimulación de la insulina. Los carbohidratos son la fuente principal de energía en los esfuerzos intensos, cuanto menos intenso es el esfuerzo menos carbohidratos se utilizan como energía.

2 - Yo no estoy en contra de los carbohidratos, son necesarios como todo. Estoy en contra de que una persona cuya actividad física es ir a la oficina, sacar a pasear al perro o hacer un poco footing tres o cuatro días a la semana su dieta diaria sea de un 50-70% de carbohidratos y de solo un 5-10% de grasa cuando la energía que más necesita es la segunda y no la primera, eso es una aberración se mire por donde se mire.

3 - Según la Federación Internacional de la Diabetes el 80% de los casos de diabetes tipo B son en los paises más pobres desarrollados economicamente y con menores recursos para subsistir, los llamados paises del Tercer Mundo. Su dieta básica consiste en su mayor parte en carbohidratos.

4 - Yo como carne, pescado, un porcentaje más alto de grasa buena que la población "normal" pero también como un montón de verduras, que siempre se os olvidan las verduras. Probablemente como más verduras en un día que la mayor parte de la población en dos semanas. Pero el enfermo y el que me voy a morir soy yo porque modero los carbohidratos y subo la grasa que como.

5 - Yo como legumbres, patatas, arroz y avena cuando creo que lo necesito, legumbres menos de lo que quisiera porque no se llevan bien con el deporte intenso, no hay cosa peor en el mundo que irse a correr después de comerse un plato de garbanzos aunque haya pasado un tiempo prudencial, los sudores son de campeonato.

y 6 - No es solo carne y grasa, las verduras se te olvidan las verduras, personalmente muchas verduras que por cierto tienen carbohidratos. Y el resto de carbohidratos cuando creo que los necesito y no porque me lo dice un experto en la televisión que son esenciales en gran cantidad pero sin explicarme el porqué necesito tantos. Yo al experto si le podría explicar cuando tomo carbohidratos, que cantidad y el porqué.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2016 at 17:24 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> *yo antes comía croasanes, palmeritas, leche condensada a cucharadas, merendaba siempre pan con 8 onzas de chocolate Nestle, y tenía el azúcar en 90, análisis siempre perfectos. No termináis de comprender que hay metabolismos muy diferentes. Ahora no como azúcar, me hizo engordar siendo pícnico, era un hábito nefasto y desordenado, pero sigo necesitando muchos hidratos para vivir, y como dice Luizmi las zanahorias, tomates y cebolla (me atiborro a ellos) no me llegan.*



Y yo de adolescente me fumaba diez porros y me metía litros y litros de kalimotxo y al otro día estaba más fresco que una rosa. Mi metabolismo era distinto y según tu teoría si hubiera seguido así ahora estaría hecho un campeón.

Y no digas no vayas a comparar porque eso es droga porque las palmeritas y esas cosas son droga igual, legalizada pero otra droga igual.

De joven te metes para el cuerpo lo que sea que ni te inmutas, la consecuencias vienen cuando pasan los años.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (4 Jun 2016)

No seas corto de entendederas. No estoy defendiendo las chuminadas de azúcar. El argumento es que hay cuerpos que tienen un metabolismo muy alto y son menos propensos a engordar.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Jun 2016)

Pregunta a los paleos, pseudo-paleos y low carbs. ¿Os medís el PH en orina de forma regular?

Yo me considero paleo (o pseudo ya que unas dos veces al mes como arroz o patatas) y por más que le meto verduras a la dieta no consigo mantenerme en un PH neutro. Uso tiritas de estas reactivas que venden en las farmacias y casi siempre obtengo sobre los 6 de PH en orina. Con lo único que he podido alcanzar el PH neutro es con unas pastillas alcalinizantes que compré en un herbolario y también bebiéndome el agua obtenida de dejar un limón partido en octavos en un litro de agua (lo dejo sobre unas 8 horas).

¿En qué puede estar cojeando mi dieta?

Aprovecho para comentar que me estoy preparando para hacer una carrera popular de 5 km (30' x 3 días a la semana) y aparte alterno los otros días con ejercicios básicos con propio peso corporal (los 5 básicos). ¿Alguna recomendación de cómo meterle energía extra al cuerpo los días de entrenamiento? Hago las rutinas / entrenamientos sin problemas, pero me gustaría tener algún aporte extra de "combustible".

Gracias de antebrazo!


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jun 2016)

http://www.cap-press.com/pdf/2176.pdf

---------- Post added 04-jun-2016 at 18:14 ----------

https://rawfoodsos.com/2015/10/06/in-defense-of-low-fat-a-call-for-some-evolution-of-thought-part-1/


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jun 2016)

Treatment of massive obesity with rice/reduction diet program. An analysis of 106 patients with at least a 45-kg weight loss. - PubMed - NCBI

---------- Post added 04-jun-2016 at 18:29 ----------

Swank MS Foundation


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jun 2016)

cadena trófica, siempre un alimento de origen animal va a tener muchas veces más pesticidas que cualquier alimento de origen vegetal.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2016 at 18:56 ----------

sólo expongo cosas imposibles según vosotros, que jamás han trascendido mientras que cualquier subnormalada alta en grasas es publicitada a bombo y platillo y en seguida cala entre la borregada. Curioso.

Enfermedades crónicas de todo tipo no solo prevenidas, sino tratadas con dietas bajas en grasas y altas en carbos.

Sé que hay médicos consiguiendo ciertos resultados o modificaciones de parámetros fisiológicos en pacientes con dietas contrarias (nunca altas en proteína animal, eso es norma), pero ninguno tiene la experiencia de décadas de resultados asombrosos como los que estoy poniendo.


----------



## HA-250 (4 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> yo antes comía croasanes, palmeritas, leche condensada a cucharadas, merendaba siempre pan con 8 onzas de chocolate Nestle, y tenía el azúcar en 90, análisis siempre perfectos. No termináis de comprender que hay metabolismos muy diferentes. Ahora no como azúcar, me hizo engordar siendo pícnico, era un hábito nefasto y desordenado, pero sigo necesitando muchos hidratos para vivir, y como dice Luizmi las zanahorias, tomates y cebolla (me atiborro a ellos) no me llegan.




Hasta casi los 50 años hacía más o menos LO MISMO QUE TÚ, nunca pase de 65 kilos, de pronto, DIABÉTICO, 2 años después, MULTIINFARTOS, hoy casi 15 años después sigo sin llegar a esos 65 kilos.

Vivía como casi todo el mundo, parecía que los años no pasaban.

Y PASARON, VAYA SI PASARON.


----------



## Luizmi (4 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> http://www.cap-press.com/pdf/2176.pdf
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2016 at 18:14 ----------
> 
> https://rawfoodsos.com/2015/10/06/in-defense-of-low-fat-a-call-for-some-evolution-of-thought-part-1/



Por poner un ejemplo actual, tienes al doctor mcdougall, lleva tratando enfermos del corazón y diabetes desde hace 40 años con dietas basadas en arroz, patatas, legumbres, etc.


Yo doy mis intervenciones en estos hilos por finalizadas.


----------



## Dabicito (4 Jun 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Hasta casi los 50 años hacía más o menos lo mismo, nunca pase de 65 kilos, de pronto, DIABÉTICO, 2 años después, MULTIINFARTOS, hoy casi 15 años después sigo sin llegar a esos 65 kilos.
> 
> Vivía como casi todo el mundo, parecía que los años no pasaban.
> 
> Y PASARON, VAYA SI PASARON.



¿cuánto mides?, ¿qué comías?

¿hacías deporte, tal vez paseos?

Lo pregunto con total ingenuidad, a mí también me puede valer lo que cuentes.


----------



## HA-250 (4 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> ¿cuánto mides?, ¿qué comías?
> 
> ¿hacías deporte, tal vez paseos?
> 
> Lo pregunto con total ingenuidad, a mí también me puede valer lo que cuentes.




1,67, comía más o menos lo que tú apuntas, deporte hasta los 42, trabajo muy movidito, mucha escaleras.


----------



## Dabicito (4 Jun 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> 1,67, comía más o menos lo que tú apuntas, deporte hasta los 42, trabajo muy movidito, mucha escaleras.



Curiosamente mis medidas eran parecidísimas a las tuyas, en el momento en el que dejé de comer mal, 1.67 y 67 Kg. que para mí era desproporcionado porque no tenía nada de músculo, mucha grasa abdominal, flojedad.... la verdad es que comía animaladas porque pensaba que era inmune a comer porquerías de todo tipo, cosas de teenager (galletas príncipe, leche con azúcar y cola cao, boles enormes de spaguettis con tomate frito azucarado, leche condensada, Burguer King, bocadillos de nocilla).

Ahora, tras haberlo dejado (comida sana, deporte diario) llevo 3 años estabilizado en 53-54 Kg., un peso gallo, mucha fibra muscular, espalda y el abdomen rectos. Espero que por dentro bien (aunque nunca se sabe, los botes de leche condensada igual dejaron su impronta 

Tu experiencia es muy interesante y me sirve de referencia. Pese a no engordar excesivamente, un ectomorfo, un tío que aparentemente se mantenga bien puede enfermar de diabetes y obturársele las venas, por sorpresa y más a traición que en un obeso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> No seas corto de entendederas. No estoy defendiendo las chuminadas de azúcar. El argumento es que hay cuerpos que tienen un metabolismo muy alto y son menos propensos a engordar.



Que no joder, y te voy a llamar inocente (sin acritud) que lo que hay son metabolismos jodidos, otros que no y otros parcialmente jodidos. 

Ya cada uno decide a que velocidad se la jode y su loteria genetica cuanto aguanta.

Pd. Dabicito que con la edad que aparentemente tienes no eres ejemplo de nada. Los que estabamos asi a los 20 a los 40 nos cagamos en todos los cereales, cuando le vemos las orejas al lobo.


----------



## HA-250 (4 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que no joder, y te voy a llamar gilipollas (sin acritud) que lo que hay son metabolismos jodidos, otros que no y otros parcialmente jodidos.
> 
> Ya cada uno decide a que velocidad se la jode y su loteria genetica cuanto aguanta.
> 
> Pd. Dabicito que con la edad que aparentemente tienes no eres ejemplo de nada. Los que estabamos asi a los 20 a los 40 nos cagamos en todos los cereales, cuando le vemos las orejas al lobo.



Para mi desgracia, no supe ver el daño que me hacía a mi mismo, también influyó la nula información por entonces.

Espero que este testimonio pueda servir para que a nadie le ocurra lo mismo.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2016 at 22:55 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> Curiosamente mis medidas eran parecidísimas a las tuyas, en el momento en el que dejé de comer mal, 1.67 y 67 Kg. que para mí era desproporcionado porque no tenía nada de músculo, mucha grasa abdominal, flojedad.... la verdad es que comía animaladas porque pensaba que era inmune a comer porquerías de todo tipo, cosas de teenager (galletas príncipe, leche con azúcar y cola cao, boles enormes de spaguettis con tomate frito azucarado, leche condensada, Burguer King, bocadillos de nocilla).
> 
> Ahora, tras haberlo dejado (comida sana, deporte diario) llevo 3 años estabilizado en 53-54 Kg., un peso gallo, mucha fibra muscular, espalda y el abdomen rectos. Espero que por dentro bien (aunque nunca se sabe, los botes de leche condensada igual dejaron su impronta
> 
> Tu experiencia es muy interesante y me sirve de referencia. Pese a no engordar excesivamente, un ectomorfo, un tío que aparentemente se mantenga bien puede enfermar de diabetes y obturársele las venas, por sorpresa y más a traición que en un obeso.



Cuando me preguntan como llegue hasta aquí no se lo creen, existe la creencia que hay que ser obeso para ser diabético.

A día de hoy como bastante bien, tengo un huerto que me produce alimentos sanos, como verduras, hortalizas, huevos de verdad, pollos maravillosos.

Utilizo el sistema de permacultura y es una pasada, aparte de trabajar la quinta parte que los vecinos con su sistema tradicional.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que no joder, y te voy a llamar inocente (sin acritud) que lo que hay son metabolismos jodidos, otros que no y otros parcialmente jodidos.
> 
> Ya cada uno decide a que velocidad se la jode y su loteria genetica cuanto aguanta.
> 
> Pd. Dabicito que con la edad que aparentemente tienes no eres ejemplo de nada. Los que estabamos asi a los 20 a los 40 nos cagamos en todos los cereales, cuando le vemos las orejas al lobo.



jojojo, esto es lo que pienso de vosotros, espabilaos, espero que a los que os toque la "lotería", vengáis a contarlo por aquí.

Todavía no habéis dicho nada de esos doctores tratando diabetes, esclerosis, arteriosecleerosis, etc con dietas que según tú son veneno puro.


----------



## Dabicito (4 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que no joder, y te voy a llamar inocente (sin acritud) que lo que hay son metabolismos jodidos, otros que no y otros parcialmente jodidos.
> 
> Ya cada uno decide a que velocidad se la jode y su loteria genetica cuanto aguanta.
> 
> Pd. Dabicito que con la edad que aparentemente tienes no eres ejemplo de nada. Los que estabamos asi a los 20 a los 40 nos cagamos en todos los cereales, cuando le vemos las orejas al lobo.



no soy un fanfarrón, no presumo de comerme tartas de chocolates, simplemente digo que el cereal me ayuda a complementar una dieta que tiene de todo, carne, pescado, leche, huevos, lentejas, hortalizas, etc. Vale, y ya dije que tengo 41.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> jojojo, esto es lo que pienso de vosotros, espabilaos, espero que a los que os toque la "lotería", vengáis a contarlo por aquí.
> 
> Todavía no habéis dicho nada de esos doctores tratando diabetes, esclerosis, arteriosecleerosis, etc con dietas que según tú son veneno puro.



A mi ya me toco la loteria cuando deje de tomar cereales y azucar y empece a hincharme de otros tipos de hidratos. Tenia un combo de dolores musculares, alergias acompañadas de asma y molestias urologicas, en menos de un mes desaparecio todo.

Aun con esos efectos nocivos (ficticios) que tu cuentas (ni de coña), lo seguiria haciendo. En mi caso la mejoria fisica ha sido tan evidente que no tengo ninguna duda.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2016 at 01:00 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> no soy un fanfarrón, no presumo de comerme tartas de chocolates, simplemente digo que el cereal me ayuda a complementar una dieta que tiene de todo, carne, pescado, leche, huevos, lentejas, hortalizas, etc. Vale, y ya dije que tengo 41.



Te lo voy a decir claro. Comer cereales como parte de una dieta variada y si no son la base, hasta te lo compraria. 

Pero si son mucho porcentaje de tu dieta no. Ademas cada uno llega a las conclusiones segun le va, y yo no veo necesidad de cereales en ninguna proporcion. Hay fuentes de hidratos mucho mas saludables.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A mi ya me toco la loteria cuando deje de tomar cereales y azucar y empece a hincharme de otros tipos de hidratos. Tenia un combo de dolores musculares, alergias acompañadas de asma y molestias urologicas, en menos de un mes desaparecio todo.
> 
> Aun con esos efectos nocivos (ficticios) que tu cuentas (ni de coña), lo seguiria haciendo. En mi caso la mejoria fisica ha sido tan evidente que no tengo ninguna duda.
> 
> ...



nunca has contestado claramente, ¿una comida de 600 calorías de pulpa de mango es saludable o no?

---------- Post added 05-jun-2016 at 03:54 ----------




COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> A mí me pasó algo extraño, hace 5 años empecé a miccionar cada poco tiempo (más o menos cada 2 ó 3 horas), nunca me había pasado, me hicieron pruebas de todo tipo, estuve casi 2 años así, fue empezar a comer pseudo-paleo, y a los pocos meses se me pasó. ¿Casualidad? Creo que no.



tú lo que desarrollaste es una intolerancia al trigo, y como lo has quitado, ahí tienes tus resultados. Y además dejaste los lácteos. 

Por lo demás en mi opinión la evidencia muestra que la mayoría de los que comen una dieta alta en grasas están jodiéndose las suprarrenales. 

Luego cada quien dura más o menos.

Yo curé una insuficiencia renal durante la cual estuve meando varios litros al día comiendo exclusivamente fruta y verdura (junta en batidos).


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nunca has contestado claramente, ¿una comida de 600 calorías de pulpa de mango es saludable o no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2016 at 03:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Cuando tu me contestes porque es valido un estudio que compara chinos rurales (sin procesados) con usanos (con procesados)

Nadie duda de tus buenos resultados y tu curacion. Que la fruta te hiciese una limpieza puede ser. 

Lo que todos dudamos es que solo con fruta puedas vivir sin carencias alimentarias a largo plazo. Ya habras leido los testimonios de muchos exveganos que acaban derroidos.

Ademas si pides claridad se claro, y di que tu dieta no es 100% vegana y te empezaremos a tomar en serio. Sois tan sectarios que os cuesta admitirlo.

Pd. Ya te conteste a esa pregunta. Si tu pancreas funciona bien no veo ningun problema. Si tienes alguna resistencia a la insulina o prediabetes, o sindrome metabolico cuidado con tanta fruta en un tiempo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nunca has contestado claramente, ¿una comida de 600 calorías de pulpa de mango es saludable o no?





Joder con el mango.

Creo que te he escrito como cinco veces mi opinión sobre la fruta sin que me hayas contestado ni una sola vez.

¿600 kcal en mango? ¿Eso cuánto es? ¿Dos kilos?


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Jun 2016)

A mí me gustaría saber qué tipo de vida, estado físico y alimentación llevaba Sgus antes de hacerse "vegano antipaleo"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jun 2016)

Relacion Grasas Saturadas y Colesterol Con la Salud Cardiaca

"Historia en Breve
La grasa saturada y el colesterol tienen poca relación con el desarrollo de las enfermedades cardiacas. Los datos muestran que dos tercios de las personas ingresadas al hospital con infarto agudo de miocardio tenían niveles de colesterol completamente normales
Las grasas pueden ser perjudiciales, pero es importante ser específico. Las grasas que contribuyen a las enfermedades cardiacas son las grasas trans y los aceites vegetales poliinsaturados (PUFAs) altamente calentados y/o refinados, que son altos en grasas de omega-6 dañadas
Para una salud óptima, enfóquese en obtener ente el 75 a 85 % del total de calorías en forma de grasa saludable, principalmente de grasas monoinsaturadas y saturadas. Limite los PUFAs a 10 % y las grasas omega-6 a 5 %"


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Joder con el mango.
> 
> Creo que te he escrito como cinco veces mi opinión sobre la fruta sin que me hayas contestado ni una sola vez.
> 
> ¿600 kcal en mango? ¿Eso cuánto es? ¿Dos kilos?



Es un puto troll no contesta nunca a lo que se le pregunta para que no se le vea el plumero. No he hecho el calculo pero como sean dos kilos es de locos. Este sugus debe de tener cuatro estomagos para almacenar el combo patatas-frutas.


----------



## OGULNIO (5 Jun 2016)

optimising nutrition | nutritious ideas for diabetics (and the rest of us) 


Tengo una duda, llevo mucho tiempo dándole vueltas a si, dependiendo de la sensibilidad individual a la insulina, funciona mejor o peor una dieta baja en carbohidratos para regular el peso corporal.

En mi caso, hace años que no consumo "azúcares" y me encuentro mejor, es innegable. 

Todo comenzó porque sufría mareos (que yo atribuía a baja tensión arterial) y resultó que eran hipoglucemias.

Tras hacerme la curva de glucosa, (casi me desparramo por el suelo :: del mareo) me diagnosticaron hipoglucemia reactiva. Tenía la glucosa a las 2 horas en 49. 

He "peleado" con profesionales porque no coincidimos en ideas. 

No tengo ningún problema, la analítica siempre sale correcta.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *tú lo que desarrollaste es una intolerancia al trigo, y como lo has quitado, ahí tienes tus resultados. Y además dejaste los lácteos.
> 
> Por lo demás en mi opinión la evidencia muestra que la mayoría de los que comen una dieta alta en grasas están jodiéndose las suprarrenales.
> 
> ...



En mi vida he oido que la intolerancia al trigo te haga orinar mucho, más bien es un síntoma de la cistitis, piedras en el riñón, problemas de próstata y problemas con la insulina. Pero bueno igual es así solo digo que jamás lo había oido...

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuando tu me contestes porque es valido un estudio que compara chinos rurales (sin procesados) con usanos (con procesados)



a tí la estadística sí que te suena a chino. 

ala, otro estudio de regalo, http://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/abstract/S1550-4131(15)00350-2 

Por otro lado, nadie ha dicho que comer sólo fruta sea sostenible a largo plazo, como tampoco lo es comer sólo carne. Y tampoco he dicho que comiera solamente fruta, comía vegetales de hoja y cierta cantidad de frutos secos. De vez en cuando comía patatas o legumbre. A una dieta crudivegana alta en carbohidratos le falta cierta cantidad de proteínas a largo plazo, a no ser que se descubra alguna fruta nueva. Pero para mí la fruta es la fuente ideal de carbohidratos, sobre todo junto con verduras de hoja. 

Hay más de un doctor que trata y cura la diabetes con dietas altas en carbohidratos y bajas en grasas, desde hace décadas (como desde los años 30 del siglo pasado :

Por ejemplo la dieta del arroz de Kempner, o la dieta basada en almidones de Macdougall, o Neal Barnard, etc, etc 

Dr. Neal Barnard

Dr. McDougall's Health & Medical Center » Walter Kempner, MD

Swank MS Foundation

Cada uno que coma en cada momento lo que crea que le vaya mejor, pero vuestras generalizaciones, con la evidencia científica de más de un siglo en la mano están fuera de lugar.

Repito que no es posible descartar el estudio china en base a una ignorancia total de la estadística (basándose en la opinión de una periodista sin formación científica no matemática y que además es una vegana infiltrada en el equipo contrario :XX, siendo, además, el colofón de cientos de estudios, experiencias clínicas, modelos animales y demás niveles de evidencia.

Así que está bien comer todos los días al menos una comida de 600 calorías de mangos, o plátanos, o melón (azúcar por un tubo eh). 

Pero no está bien comerlo de cualquier cereal, ¿esa es vuestra postura).


----------



## Dabicito (5 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Yo era el típico que comía pan, pasta y pizzas, día sí y día también durante más de 12 años.




Es un problema de cantidades. El otro día estaba en la cola del el super y delante mía había una familia de obesos, todos, padre, madre, hijos pequeños.... y su compra era literalmente un cargamento de pizzas y empanadillas, además de chuminadas como coca colas, etc. Es decir, yo, siendo pro-cereal, no defiendo una dieta donde el cereal sea el protagonista, y más con productos basura.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Al final me hizo caso, dejó los alimentos procesados, el trigo, la azúcar y los lácteos, et voilà, ahora se puede pasar un día sin comer como si nada. Pasó a decirme "pareces un sectario con eso de la paleodieta", a ser una estricta paleo, está en el lado oscuro :XX::XX:



Bravo!

Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, si algo te va bien ¿para qué cambiarlo??

En casa nos ha pasado lo mismo. Estamos mejor en todos los sentidos y las analíticas salen perfectas. A mi pareja le ha solucionado los problemillas de salud que tenía. Pues ¿para qué vamos a meter cereales y carbos a tutiplén? ¿Por qué nos lo dice el señor Kellogs??


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> a tí la estadística sí que te suena a chino.
> 
> ala, otro estudio de regalo, http://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/abstract/S1550-4131(15)00350-2
> 
> ...



Ya me leere ese estudio con detalle, lo poco que he leido promete. La muestra un poco corta pero bueno.

De todas las rayadas que comentas solo te contestare que esa fruta mejor que el TRIGO indudablemente, y mejor que la mayoria de cereales.

Aunque ciertos trigos ancestrales, pseudocereales, etc, sean menos malos considero que hay mejores fuentes de hidratos como la FRUTA, tuberculos, frutos secos, incluso con el arroz o la patata no tengo problemas.

Yo creo que eso es hablar claro.

Pd. Eso si no eres diabetico, que hay que ser gili para comerte un kilo de mangos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Es un problema de cantidades. El otro día estaba en la cola del el super y delante mía había una familia de obesos, todos, padre, madre, hijos pequeños.... y su compra era literalmente un cargamento de pizzas y empanadillas, además de chuminadas como coca colas, etc. Es decir, yo, siendo pro-cereal, no defiendo una dieta donde el cereal sea el protagonista, y más con productos basura.



Si les hacen analíticas, no te extrañe que no les salgan mal del todo. El problema es que su esperanza y calidad de vida va a caer en picado en cuánto vayan pasando los años. 

Es como el tabaco. Te fumas un cigarro y no pasa nada. Cuando llevas 20 años fumándote 1-2 cajas diarias es muy probable que acabes desarrollando cáncer. 

Pues aquí, lo mismo. Después de forzar X años la máquina con los subidones y bajones de insulina acabarás desarrollando alguna enfermedad metabólica.


----------



## autoestopista (5 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Si les hacen analíticas, no te extrañe que no les salgan mal del todo. El problema es que su esperanza y calidad de vida va a caer en picado en cuánto vayan pasando los años.
> 
> Es como el tabaco. Te fumas un cigarro y no pasa nada. Cuando llevas 20 años fumándote 1-2 cajas diarias es muy probable que acabes desarrollando cáncer.
> 
> Pues aquí, lo mismo. Después de forzar X años la máquina con los subidones y bajones de insulina acabarás desarrollando alguna enfermedad metabólica.



Depende, si se mete una dosis diaria importante de aceite de pescado destilado molecularmente, aún está a tiempo de revertir la situación. He visto "milagros" varios al respecto.


----------



## Indignado (6 Jun 2016)

Paso a recomendar el programa de RNE "esto me suena" donde sale el nutricionista Aitor Sanchez García hablando de nutrición ( Creo que cada martes a las 16:45) 

http://mvod.lvlt.rtve.es/resources/TE_SEMSDNU/mp4/9/0/1463564291009.mp4

http://mvod.lvlt.rtve.es/resources/TE_SEMSDNU/mp4/2/4/1445509961042.mp4

Lista de programas :

Esto me suena - Dieta y nutrición: Los mitos alimentarios, Esto me suena. Las tardes del Ciudadano García - RTVE.es A la Carta

Aquí más vidreos:

Esto me suena. Las tardes del Ciudadano García - Dieta y nutrición: Propiedades de la miel, Esto me suena. Las tardes del Ciudadano García - RTVE.es A la Carta


Aunque no este del todo de acuerdo ,de lo mejorcito que se puede escuchar en un medio público


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

autoestopista dijo:


> Depende, si se mete una dosis diaria importante de aceite de pescado destilado molecularmente, aún está a tiempo de revertir la situación. He visto "milagros" varios al respecto.



Hay diabéticos que se "han curado" con dieta muy baja en hidratos o cetogénica directamente, pero la mayoría de médicos no se atreven a ir en contra de los protocolos y recetan directamente insulina.

Y lo de "curarse" es muy relativo. Si comen de cierta manera no están enfermos. En cuánto se dejan una época vuelven a "enfermar".Entonces no es tanto la enfermedad como el tóxico que te metes en vena.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Jun 2016)

A ver que dice Sugus de esto: Flexitarianismo

El flexitarianismo, la manera más verde de comer carne - BBC Mundo


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> a tí la estadística sí que te suena a chino.
> 
> ala, otro estudio de regalo, http://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/abstract/S1550-4131(15)00350-2
> 
> ...



Bueno Sunwukung, parece que empiezas a cambiar tus puntos de vista. ienso:

Dices que "_nadie ha dicho que comer sólo fruta sea sostenible a largo plazo_". No me voy a poner a buscar pero juraría que te he leído en varias ocasiones, en este hilo, afirmar tajantemente que de la fruta -y en concreto de una dieta crudivegana- se pueden obtener sin muchos problemas todos los nutrientes que necesita el ser humano. También recuerdo leer cómo afirmabas que una dieta BASADA en la fruta contenía todos los nutrientes necesarios y que estamos preferentemente adaptados a comer frutas y blablabla. ienso:

Dices que "_A una dieta crudivegana alta en carbohidratos le falta cierta cantidad de proteínas a largo plazo, a no ser que se descubra alguna fruta nueva_". A mi esto me deja totalmente roto. O sea que la dieta crudivegana alta en carbos es lo mejor de lo mejor salvo por ese pequeño detalle (yo añadiría muchas otras carencias pero en fin). Te cuento un secreto: hay una "_fruta nueva_" que contiene esas proteínas que necesitas: se llama "huevo". Es redonda, blanca y sale de las gallinas. ienso: De nada.

Lo que mencionas de tratar la diabetes con dietas altas en carbos: nunca he oído hablar de esos "tratamientos". La diabetes tipo I no es que no se pueda tratar así, es que si haces eso y sin insulina los pacientes se te mueren. La tipo II, podría ser. No me queda claro qué mecanismos operarían, y no soy médico. Me sorprender, pero podría ser. No obstante, a mi entender eso no tiene nada que ver con las tesis que se manejan aquí, que son el papel de los cereales (harinas) y azúcar en el proceso de "engorde". De este papel se han aportado ideas, hipótesis y experiencias que son, como mínimo, interesantes, y como mucho, reveladoras. 

Dices "_Así que está bien comer todos los días al menos una comida de 600 calorías de mangos, o plátanos, o melón (azúcar por un tubo eh)_. 

_Pero no está bien comerlo de cualquier cereal, ¿esa es vuestra postura)_". Parece que no lees. Aquí se han señalado motivos muy variados por los que los cereales (harinas) y el azúcar refinado podrían estar contribuyendo de forma decisiva al sobrepeso y la obesidad. Se ha hablado del altísimo índice y carga glucémica de las harinas de cereales. Se ha hablado de su baja densidad nutricional. Se ha hablado de la respuesta hormonal que provocan (picos de insulina). Se ha hablado de su impacto en la leptina. Se ha hablado de las sensación de hambre y saciedad. Creo que no es tan difícil ver los planteamientos que se han venido haciendo.

Se ha aclarado cómo se recomienda comer fruta fresca y abundante, dado que su contenido en agua y fibra hace que sea un alimento muy saciante. Se ha señalado cómo su consumo en forma de zumo se desaconseja para la gente que quiera adelgazar (en contra de la creencia popular), ya que es la forma ideal de tomarse sólo el azúcar.

Respecto a hacer una comida de 2 kg. de mango, nadie lo aconseja pero no por nada, más allá de que es una salvajada. Yo no me como 2 kg. de nada de una sentada a no ser que me reten a una apuesta ienso:

Respecto a lo que pones del China Study, bueno, es un estudio que no es la biblia. Adolece de un montón de problemas que hacen que, si bien es bueno leerlo y comprenderlo, NO ES UN ESTUDIO QUE JUSTIFIQUE EL VEGANISMO como pretendes. A mí las críticas que le hizo Denise Minger me parece que lo destrozan.


----------



## PATITOXXL (6 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> A ver que dice Sugus de esto: Flexitarianismo
> 
> El flexitarianismo, la manera más verde de comer carne - BBC Mundo





[Youtube]YxZGRkHBbY8[/youtube]


----------



## Luizmi (6 Jun 2016)

Yo voy poco a poco sacando una serie de conclusiones, por un lado las dietas altas en proteínas y grasas hacen adelgazar y parece que van bien a mucha gente, por otro lado tienes dietas altas en carbohidratos y bajas en grasa que también funcionan, por otro lado tengo más o menos claro que la mezcla de grasa e hidratos no es muy buena y es donde la gente engorda, ahora veo este video:
[youtube]4aFxzAZdv7Y[/youtube]
(Tiene subtítulos en castellano si no salen automáticamente.)

donde la producción de insulina sube un 50% por añadirle proteína a una comida alta en hidratos...

Para el que quiera comer de todo, tal vez tenga sentido el no mezclar macronutrientes, y el día que se comen hidratos sea mejor no mezclarlos con prote y grasas y el día que se coma carne no meter hidratos (calóricos me refiero).


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Bueno Sunwukung, parece que empiezas a cambiar tus puntos de vista. ienso:
> 
> Dices que "_nadie ha dicho que comer sólo fruta sea sostenible a largo plazo_". No me voy a poner a buscar pero juraría que te he leído en varias ocasiones, en este hilo, afirmar tajantemente que de la fruta -y en concreto de una dieta crudivegana- se pueden obtener sin muchos problemas todos los nutrientes que necesita el ser humano. También recuerdo leer cómo afirmabas que una dieta BASADA en la fruta contenía todos los nutrientes necesarios y que estamos preferentemente adaptados a comer frutas y blablabla. ienso:
> 
> ...



Me he leido enterito el informe de Denise y es demoledor. La buena señora no hace mas que juntar datos del estudio de Campbell por regiones veganas y con consumo carne, datos del mismo estudio. Los datos estan ahi y solamente los resume y los ordena.

Ya colgare las graficas cuando no este en el movil, aqui no puedo, y a ver si el Sr Sunwung se digna a comentarlas.

De momento como viene a cuento en el hilo, del estudio de Campbell hay dos datos interesantes. Uno referente al trigo y otro a la caseina. El estudio asigna probabilidades (correlaciones) de ingesta de alimentos y distintas enfermedades:
TRIGO:
+46 con el cáncer de cérviz
+54 con la cardiopatía hipertensiva
+47 con el ictus
+41 con las enfermedades de la sangre y los órganos hemopoyeticos,
+67 con el infarto de miocardio y enfermedad coronarica
Para poder comparar el trigo pongo otra tabla de correlaciones entre cancer de mama y diversos factores:
Nivel de glucosa en sangre: +36 **
La ingesta de vino: +33 *
El consumo de alcohol: +31 *
Consumo anual de frutas: +25
Porcentaje de la población ocupada en la industria: +24
Hexaclorociclohexano en los alimentos: +24
Almidón procesado y consumo de azúcar: +20
Ingesta de maíz: +20
La ingesta diaria de cerveza: +19
Ingesta de legumbres: +17

Se ve una correlacion entre cancer de mama y azucar y alcohol ALTA. Pues en la tabla de arriba la correlacion trigo-infartos es de +67 DEMOLEDOR.

Con la caseina Campbell hizo un estudio donde da caseina a los ratones y desartollan cancer. La magufada es extender el efecto de la caseina a todo tipo de proteina animal.

Las graficas son muy claras, con el consumo de proteina animal no solo la correlacion no es positiva, sino que es incluso negativa para algunos tipos de enfermedades. Con la proteina de pescado FUERTEMENTE NEGATIVA.

Pondre las graficas y las comentamos. Para algo tenia que valer el dichoso estudio.

Pd. Poniendome en modo paleo, el estudio de Campbell solo vendria a confirmar que tomar leche de otros mamiferos es jodidamente malo para la salud.


----------



## Dabicito (6 Jun 2016)

festival del humor, un estudio que no es tal, sino un trabajo bibliográfico basado en el estudio hecho por otro en el año de la pera, y al que le da la estadística que le sale de los ovarios. Ciencia de pacotilla.

Afirmar que por comer trigo tienes cáncer es directamente de gilipollas. Ahora bien, afirmar que si te atiborras a hamburguesas y coca-cola tienes más papeletas es de sentido común.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Bueno Sunwukung, parece que empiezas a cambiar tus puntos de vista. ienso:
> 
> Dices que "_nadie ha dicho que comer sólo fruta sea sostenible a largo plazo_". No me voy a poner a buscar pero juraría que te he leído en varias ocasiones, en este hilo, afirmar tajantemente que de la fruta -y en concreto de una dieta crudivegana- se pueden obtener sin muchos problemas todos los nutrientes que necesita el ser humano. También recuerdo leer cómo afirmabas que una dieta BASADA en la fruta contenía todos los nutrientes necesarios y que estamos preferentemente adaptados a comer frutas y blablabla. ienso:



tú de comprensión lectora andas fino filipino. Y de conocimiento de tablas de nutrición, es decir, composición nutricional de los alimentos también.

Es que ni puta idea. 

Basado significa que un gran porcentaje de las calorías totales provienen de ese alimento. NO significa que sea carencial en ningún nutriente. De hecho dietas con un 80% de las calorías procedentes de carbohidratos, ya sea de las frutas (BASADA EN FRUTAS) o de los almidones (BASADA EN CEREALES, PATATAS, ETC), han mostrado su excelencia en todos los rincones del globo y con todo tipo de culturas. 

Lo que he dicho muchas veces y siempre lo mismo, es que, basado en mi experiencia, si comes sólo frutas, verduras y cierta cantidad de frutos secos en el contexto de una dieta 100% crudivegana alta en carbohidratos (FRUTA), a largo plazo hay una pequeña carencia de proteínas, básicamente porque no podemos consumir la cantidad suficiente de verduras (que son proteína completa) para satisfacer ciertas demandas. 

Pero es algo que se soluciona muy fácilmente bajando el porcentaje de crudo (añadiendo legumbres), o tomando proteínas vegetales concentradas (de arroz, de soja, de guisante, etc).

Ni más ni menos.

Ahora espero tu mensaje mostrando tu nula comprensión lectora :XX:

---------- Post added 06-jun-2016 at 16:26 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Se ha aclarado cómo se recomienda comer fruta fresca y abundante, dado que su contenido en agua y fibra hace que sea un alimento muy saciante. Se ha señalado cómo su consumo en forma de zumo se desaconseja para la gente que quiera adelgazar (en contra de la creencia popular), ya que es la forma ideal de tomarse sólo el azúcar.
> 
> *Respecto a hacer una comida de 2 kg. de mango, nadie lo aconseja pero no por nada, más allá de que es una salvajada.* Yo no me como 2 kg. de nada de una sentada a no ser que me reten a una apuesta ienso:



dos kilos de fruta es un volumen bastante pequeño de comida, para nada una salvajada. 

Medio kilo de chuletón de ternera sí es una salvajada tóxica (100 gramos de proteína animal de una sentada, con todos los productos de la putrefacción), y lo ponéis cómo algo positivo.

Lo dicho, de composición nutricional de los alimentos, que es lo más básico de la nutrición, tenéis cero idea y vais dando lecciones y generalizando, incluso recomendando dieta paleocarnista a niños, lo cual es tan aberrante como recomendar vacunarlos.

El estudio china no justifica el veganismo, nunca nadie ha dicho eso, ni Campbell, primero porque no es el único estudio y segundo porque lo que justifica sobradamente es que para el ser humano, para la mayoría, la dieta ideal para alcanzar el máximo de salud, inteligencia y longevidad es una alta en carbohidratos y comida de origen vegetal, con un mínimo de comida de origen animal.

Es bien sencillo de entender.

Para los demás (el extremo de la distribución), lo recomendable es que coman la menor cantidad de grasa y alimentos animales que les permita su delicada situación. 

Y esto es lo que siempre he dicho en mis intervenciones. Ni más, ni menos.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2016 at 16:31 ----------

Denise Minger lo único que hizo en su "análisis" es sacar datos fuera de contexto, no analizarlos estadísticamente.

Ese estudio está revisado por pares y más de un matemático profesional en la red que sí ha analizado los datos ha dicho que ha obtenido los mismos resultados que Campbell y su equipo.

Lo de la caseína es un modelo animal más entre miles (como los experimentos en los que TODA especie animal con la que se ha experimentado ha desarrollado arteriosclerosis cuando se le ha inflado a colesterol dietético, y se ha curado cuando se ha retirado ese colesterol).

Más las intervenciones de Pritikin, Barnard, Macdougall, Ornish, Swank, Kempner, Esseslstyn, etc, etc, etc

Pero, no los carbos son el demonio ::

---------- Post added 06-jun-2016 at 17:18 ----------

Por cierto, sí soy vegano, no tengo la culpa de vuestra limitada comprensión lectora. 

Que me creáis o no es una elección personal, igual que yo me reservo el derecho de creeros cuando contáis ciertas cosas de vuestras dietas y experiencias.


----------



## Dugongo (6 Jun 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> optimising nutrition | nutritious ideas for diabetics (and the rest of us)
> 
> 
> Tengo una duda, llevo mucho tiempo dándole vueltas a si, dependiendo de la sensibilidad individual a la insulina, funciona mejor o peor una dieta baja en carbohidratos para regular el peso corporal.
> ...



Yo empecé a tener también las hipoglucemias postprandiales, al pasar de comer prácticamente cero pan en mi casa a comer en el trabajo. Me hicieron la curva de glucosa larga, la de 5 horas. Al final casi desmayada. Pero salió "normal" osea no diabética.

El endocrino me mandó hincharme a hidratos lentos a todas horas y en cantidades que me costaba tomar al principio. Luego ya no me costaba tanto, y encordé 5kg. Al cabo de casi dos años así era adicta a la glucosa, las bajadas de azúcar ya no eran puntuales sino que tenia que comer cada 2 horas... Ya no existía el concepto posprandial (reactiva) porque siempre "acababa de comer"

Con todo ese trigo que tragaba empeore en lugar de mejorar. Cansancio crónico, dolores en las articulaciones y músculos, entrando en el hipotiroidismo, migrañas cada vez más frecuentes, dolores abdominales todos los días durante casi un año, me hizo intolerante a la lactosa por joderme el intestino, inflamación generalizada, infecciones de orina, me sangraban las encías al lavarme los dientes cada día, colesterol subiendo desde niveles estupendos a ya no buenos .... Cada mes un síntoma nuevo, acumulándose.

Y finalmente diagnóstico acertado, intolerancia al gluten no celíaca que junto con eliminar todos esos carbo hidratos que me mandó el primer matasanos, arreglaron el 100% de mis problemas. Adelgace sin siquiera proponermelo

Ahora si tengo una hipoglucemia es raro y suele ser al cabo de bastantes horas en ayunas.

Debes saber por si te ayuda, que la causa de esto es que si el gluten está destrozando tu intestino, aunque no tengas ningún síntoma digestivo (como era mi caso), las vellosidades intestinales cada vez están peor. Y son ellas las que "rompen" las cadenas de glúcidos complejos (AKA hidratos "lentos", lactosa...). Lo que sucede es que los hidratos simples (azúcar) sí son digeridos y absorbidos, y como no hay nada que los ralentice, tu insulina sube mucho más y bajón grande. A una persona que no tenga el intestino aplanado, no le pasa, pues en el camino va digiriendo los lentos.

La solución en mi caso fue dieta 100% estricta sin gluten para recuperar mi intestino. A lo mejor a ti te va bien.


----------



## Teselia (6 Jun 2016)

En un grupo de amigas que tengo en whatsapp hay una que estudia nutrición y, aunque yo llevo 6 meses alimentándome así, me ha dado por mencionarlo hoy, y no sabéis cómo se ha puesto jajaja. ¿Consejos o mejor paso? Además es vegetariana y diabética. Y me dice, "Yo como 0% y peso 49kgs". ¿Le aplaudo? Jajaja.

Ayuda guerreros!!


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (6 Jun 2016)

Os pego un enlace para dinamitar un poquito el hilo :

El 'respiracionismo' y otras ocho dietas absurdas | Tentaciones | EL PAÍS

_Esa obsesión de volver a las cavernas a algunos se les va de las manos. Como esta dieta que retoma las costumbres alimenticias del paleolítico: comer de todo lo natural y nada de lo derivado. Es decir, sin lácteos o fermentados. Su creador, Loren Cordain, no se equivoca en una cosa: hay que comer con hambre y beber con sed. Toda una lumbrera. La comunidad vegana no se hizo esperar, radicalizándose en dietas crudívoras y frugívoras (una paleodieta de frutas y verduras). Solo faltan pinturas rupestres._

::

Sí, sale la paleodieta... aunque yo no veo muy claros algunos de sus postulados, al menos parte de una base razonable. Me parece una soberana mamarrachada ponerla al nivel de las idioteces que mencionan y encima de tono de guasa sin explicar nada ni razonar una puta mierda. No olviden apalear al becario de El País.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> El Sistema es pro-vegetarianismo, y por lo tanto, sus medios de propaganda también. En Occidente el porcentaje de vegetarianos y veganos no deja de aumentar con respecto a la gente normal.
> 
> Algunos se creen que los dibujitos con animales "humanos" es por casualidad, están adoctrinando a nuestros hijos.



Efectivamente y con el tema paleodieta o LCHF están acojonados porque puede ser un despertar de la gente que las redes sociales van a potenciar geométricamente como han hecho como la corrupción y con todo. Yo creo que no hay marcha atrás, pero ellos querrían seguir enriqueciéndose mientras tú haces 1 hora de running al día para poder seguir comprándoles sus mierdas cerealísticas mientras ellos hacen el ejercicio justo y se meten chuletones de novillos criados con pasto en la pampa argentina o en las estepas usanas que a ti te cobrarían a 1.000 dólares la pieza. En cuanto la gente se percate de que está mejor de salud con una dieta alta en grasas saludables se les acabó la pantomima y estos foros son importantísimos, ahora bien los hay que prefieren ser esclavos, es decir hacer running para quemar algo que no deberían comer y que hace ricos a los de siempre, son los remeros contentos, los que ven al amo bueno, como el negro de Django, tal cual.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> El Sistema es pro-vegetarianismo, y por lo tanto, sus medios de propaganda también. En Occidente el porcentaje de vegetarianos y veganos no deja de aumentar con respecto a la gente normal.
> 
> Algunos se creen que los dibujitos con animales "humanos" es por casualidad, están adoctrinando a nuestros hijos.



Exacto: el sistema nos quiere veganos. Débiles, enfermos, adictos a basuras procesadas y a medicamentos que palian los males que los piensos compuestos generan.

Fijaos por las cosas que luchan los veganos: el toro de Tordesillas, los caballos en el Rocio, etc. Nada de planteamientos políticos contra el NWO, ellos alcanzan la felicidad plena abrazando cachorritos en el refugio vegano mas próximo.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Jun 2016)

Yo vivo en Barcelona desde hace 17 años y ya he vivido en 7 zonas distintas de la ciudad. Actualmente resido en el barrio de Sarrià, justo al lado de Pedrables y por tanto zona pudiente.
Siempre se ha dicho que la gente de la clase alta vive más años, tiene más salud, está más delgada, hace más deporte... Y es que parece ser que el hecho de ganar más dinero, uno tiene mejor formación, más información y eso le hace ser más sensible hacia los temas de salud.
Básicamente, la gente de más dinero y por tanto más formación:
- hace más deporte
- come "mejor"

Y llevando 1 año en Sarrià, es como si este perfil de población supiera algo que no saben los demás. Sí que es verdad que la clase media y baja, al tener menos dinero optan por alimentos más baratos (farinaceos, procesados...) y que por tanto son los de clase alta lo que optan por comer más habitualmente jamón del bueno, pero es que más que el dinero, para mí hay otra cuestión que va más allá: simplemente tienen más "información". Compran más jamón del bueno pq tienen dinero, pero tb porqué saben que es sano.

"Soy rico y puedo optar a comer mejor comida y coincide además, que es la comida que nada tiene que ver con los procesados ni farinaceos".

Cosas que he observado en el barrio de Sarrià:
-En 10' a la redonda hay como mínimo 8 tiendas ecológicas
- Cerca de mi casa tengo 3 establecimientos en los que venden frutos secos de todo tipo a a granel. Raro es el día que puedo comprar los frutos secos que quiero. Siempre agotados. O voy a primera hora o voy en días que sé que les han traído los frutos secos. Llevo 2 semanas sin comprar macadamias pq no tienen. Se las traen y al poco se agotan.
- Hay un "Veritas" (tienda eco) al lado de mi casa. Al entrar tienen un expositor de aceite de coco. Nada más entrar. (o sea, no promocionan el farinaceo de turno, sino el aceite de coco). Normalmente voy allí a comprar bacon del bueno. De cada 3 días que voy, en 2 no hay. Agotado. La dueña, me dice que cuando lo ponen en el expositor, viene la gente y lo compra de 5 en 5 (son paquetes de 6 tiras de bacon). Siempre hay algún dia entre semana, que se quedan sin. 
Además tb venden panceta de la buena (tb es envasada al vacío como el bacon). La panceta sólo he acertado a verla un dia. Son alimentos que directamente vuelan.
- Otra tienda eco (el manantial de la salud): me he hecho amigo de la dependienta, y de los productos que más se venden con el ghee y el aceite de coco, a parte de los frutos secos. 

Son cosas que pueden parecer normales, pero cuando las comparo en los otros barrios en los que he vivido (Sagrada familia, Bac de Roda, plaza Universidad, Hospital Clínic, Arc de triomf, Hospital de Sant Pau), uno ve realmente la diferencia de hábitos entre unos y otros.

Es como, si la gente de clase alta supiera que la grasa es buena, que los farinaceos no tanto. Si además, tienen dinero, pues lo tendrán mejor pero hay algo más.

No hace mucho salió un estudio sobre este tema en Barcelona en el que se vio que la gente de Sarriá-Pedralbes, vivía de promedio 10 años más que la gente de Nou Barris (barrio obrero).
Y la conclusión oficial era que unos tenían más dinero que los otros. 
Pero para mi lo importante es lo que hace la gente de clase alta con su dinero. 

Estaría bien poder hacer un estudio ni que sea en los diferentes supermercados de la ciudad y ver qué tipo de alimentos se compran en un super de la zona alta y que alimentos se compran en la zona baja de la ciudad. 
Más de uno, entendería muchas cosas.


----------



## Teselia (6 Jun 2016)

Y de Sant Martí sabes algo? 

Me pasaré por Veritas a ver ese bacon que citas porque todos los que encuentro, incluso ecológicos, llevan mil historias.


----------



## autsaider (6 Jun 2016)

Lo irónico del caso es que si estuviesemos en el paleolítico, los autoproclamados paleodietistas, moriríais en masa por la incapacidad de vuestros cuerpos para procesar la comida que seguramente comían en aquella época.

No es ni remotamente normal las experiencias personales que contáis aquí.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Y de Sant Martí sabes algo?
> 
> Me pasaré por Veritas a ver ese bacon que citas porque todos los que encuentro, incluso ecológicos, llevan mil historias.



Pues trabajo cerca de Sant Martí, 
Alguna tienda eco habrá por ahí. 
El bacon es de la marca Blancafort y lleva:
Bacon de cerdo 85%
agua
sal
azúcar (0,6 gramos)
antioxidante
aroma

Y los ingredientes (bacon, aroma y azúcar) son de procedencia ecologica.

A veces compro bacon directamente en la carnicería, pero a saber como han tratado al animal (pese a que sea buena carnicería).
Que este bacon lleve 0,6 gramos de azúcar, para mi es insignificante.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> En un grupo de amigas que tengo en whatsapp hay una que estudia nutrición y, aunque yo llevo 6 meses alimentándome así, me ha dado por mencionarlo hoy, y no sabéis cómo se ha puesto jajaja. ¿Consejos o mejor paso? Además es vegetariana y diabética. Y me dice, "Yo como 0% y peso 49kgs". ¿Le aplaudo? Jajaja.
> 
> Ayuda guerreros!!



Pues muchos estudios de nutrición, pero no le sirven para nada para tratar su diabetes... Si no eres diabética, ya tienes algo a tu favor.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo vivo en Barcelona desde hace 17 años y ya he vivido en 7 zonas distintas de la ciudad. Actualmente resido en el barrio de Sarrià, justo al lado de Pedrables y por tanto zona pudiente.
> Siempre se ha dicho que la gente de la clase alta vive más años, tiene más salud, está más delgada, hace más deporte... Y es que parece ser que el hecho de ganar más dinero, uno tiene mejor formación, más información y eso le hace ser más sensible hacia los temas de salud.
> Básicamente, la gente de más dinero y por tanto más formación:
> - hace más deporte
> ...



Esta claro que saben y callan porque saben que han dado con una información que supone una ventaja competitiva en la vida muy clara. Es como con sus finanzas, el que gana dinero en bolsa no va a ir proclamando su secreto a los cuatro vientos. Nadie es rico y tonto.

Yo hago lo mismo, solo hago,proselitismo ante seres queridos, y a los enterados de hay que comer de todo con moderación y menos plato y más zapato que les den mucho y bien.

Ellos a las galletas granola y yo al chicharrón, y cuando me pregunta les digo que ya lo quemare corriendo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es como, si la gente de clase alta supiera que la grasa es buena, que los farinaceos no tanto. Si además, tienen dinero, pues lo tendrán mejor pero hay algo más.



No sé si es tanto conocimiento o porqueyovalguismo. Pagar caro algo no deja de ser una marca de estatus.

Comer alto en grasas y bajo en hidratos es bastante caro. Las raciones no son tan grandes porqué sacian mucho, pero te acabas dejando un pastizal comiendo bien.

Solo compara lo que cuesta un kilo de arroz o pasta, con lo que cuesta un kilo de pescado o carne (y ya no me meto con el tema de si es ecológico o no, que eso es otra liga). El aceite de oliva es caro. Los frutos secos son caros. Las frutas, mientras más buenas para la salud como por ejemplo los frutos rojos, más caras son.

En casa es ridícula la compra que hacemos en cantidad en comparación a 3 años atrás, pero nos gastamos bastante más dinero y eso que no compramos casi nada de bebidas (ni refrescos, ni zumos, ni leche, ni vino, ni cerveza, ni destilados) y antes sí.

A la industria alimentaria le interesa que consumas mucho, engordes, y necesites más y más. Por eso de meter azúcar, sal y harinas a todo. Las necesidades diarias de una persona normal no tienen nada que ver con las necesidades de los obesos, y por eso nos están cebando a los consumidores, para que compremos más...


----------



## Dabicito (6 Jun 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Esta claro que saben y callan porque saben que han dado con una información que supone una ventaja competitiva en la vida muy clara. Es como con sus finanzas, el que gana dinero en bolsa no va a ir proclamando su secreto a los cuatro vientos. Nadie es rico y tonto.



es un tontería, eso de los ricos "se lo callan". ¿Por qué se iban a callar nada? Hacen su vida y punto, igual que tú haces la tuya y yo la mía.

Las cuestiones higiénicas, dietéticas, están más afianzadas en los ricos porque los pobres tienen unas inercias culturales que les causan mucho perjuicio, comer mal, hasta hace poco no lavarse los dientes, o no tener libros en casa. Son cosas que cuestan cero euros, pero están en la inercia familiar.

Las tiendas. En los barrios acomodados hay más tiendas de todo, no solo de comer bien. Hay tiendas gourmet, buenas fruterías.... y panaderías. ¿O no?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Esta claro que saben y callan porque saben que han dado con una información que supone una ventaja competitiva en la vida muy clara. Es como con sus finanzas, el que gana dinero en bolsa no va a ir proclamando su secreto a los cuatro vientos. Nadie es rico y tonto.
> 
> Yo hago lo mismo, solo hago,proselitismo ante seres queridos, y a los enterados de hay que comer de todo con moderación y menos plato y más zapato que les den mucho y bien.
> 
> Ellos a las galletas granola y yo al chicharrón, y cuando me pregunta les digo que ya lo quemare corriendo.



No estoy de acuerdo, yo quiero mejorar la sociedad en la que vivo, es más pienso que si todo el mundo empezara a exigir sería como una revolución social y económica, si los ricos se lo callan porque piensan que es una ventaja evolutiva no pueden ser más tonto, la ventaja evolutiva siempre es la cooperación, si empezamos a fomentar la cercanía y la calidad de los productos que consumimos se iría menos dinero fuera y ganaríamos todos más dinero, más clase media es más dinero para empresarios de verdad, no para los del boe, que claro esos hijos de la gran puta son legión en este puto país.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Lo irónico del caso es que si estuviesemos en el paleolítico, los autoproclamados paleodietistas, moriríais en masa por la incapacidad de vuestros cuerpos para procesar la comida que seguramente comían en aquella época.
> 
> No es ni remotamente normal las experiencias personales que contáis aquí.



Colgué un artículo de la vanguardia, no sé si en este hilo o en algún otro, de cómo eran algunas frutas y verduras antaño, y la sandía, en solo 400 años, no la conocería nadie: nada de pulpa roja, todo blanco y verde, y llena de pepitas gordas.


----------



## Dabicito (6 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> No sé si es tanto conocimiento o porqueyovalguismo. Pagar caro algo no deja de ser una marca de estatus.
> 
> Comer alto en grasas y bajo en hidratos es bastante caro. Las raciones no son tan grandes porqué sacian mucho, pero te acabas dejando un pastizal comiendo bien.
> 
> ...




No estoy de acuerdo. Lo que pasa es que los dietistas os coméis mucho el tarro con cien mil productos e historias, solo hay que ver el hilo de "¿qué has comido hoy?".

Fruta: no hace falta comprar kiwis, aguacates, mango, lo otro y el de la moto, compra manzanas y naranjas y a tomar por culo. Carne: ¿hace falta comprar chorizos y salchichones de 50 euros?, compra pechugas de mercadona, mucho más sanas y baratas, y a congelar. Frutos secos: nueces, racionándolas duran una eternidad. Hortalizas: son baratas. Legumbres: son baratas. Leche: barata. Finalmente huevos: todo el mundo compra huevos. Con eso ya se puede comer una eternidad.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> es un tontería, eso de los ricos "se lo callan". ¿Por qué se iban a callar nada? Hacen su vida y punto, igual que tú haces la tuya y yo la mía.
> 
> Las cuestiones higiénicas, dietéticas, están más afianzadas en los ricos porque los pobres tienen unas inercias culturales que les causan mucho perjuicio, comer mal, hasta hace poco no lavarse los dientes, o no tener libros en casa. Son cosas que cuestan cero euros, pero están en la inercia familiar.
> 
> Las tiendas. En los barrios acomodados hay más tiendas de todo, no solo de comer bien. Hay tiendas gourmet, buenas fruterías.... y panaderías. ¿O no?



Lo de "se lo callan", es una expresión. Ellos van al súper y compran lo mejor que ellos consideran. 
Si, tb hay panaderías, pero resulta que hay más variedad de panes (kamut, espelta.. incluso bollería con harina de almendra).

Y como anécdota y es una cosa que le he hecho observar a mi compañera:
- Las dependientas de las panaderías son más obesas que las de las tiendas ecológicas. (no será un estudio riguroso, pero que cada uno lo observe en su barrio).

Y cuando vivía en Sagrada familia, debajo de mi casa había una panadería colombiana. Y no sé que tipo de pan hacen pero olía toda la calle a mantequilla o margarina que echaba para atrás. Los panes más pestilentos y artificiales que he visto en mi vida. Me fijé que sólo entraban latinos a comprar ahí. PUROS OBESOS.
Entonces, observas los que entran a comprar a una tienda ecológica, y raramente verás un obeso. 
No es nada científico, pero a la que uno se fija en estas cosas, empieza a sumar 2+2


----------



## Dabicito (6 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo de "se lo callan", es una expresión. Ellos van al súper y compran lo mejor que ellos consideran.
> Si, tb hay panaderías, pero resulta que hay más variedad de panes (kamut, espelta.. incluso bollería con harina de almendra).
> 
> Y como anécdota y es una cosa que le he hecho observar a mi compañera:
> ...



sí suele suceder que sean más gorditas, ya sea porque comen pan y dulces o porque sean de clase media-baja (cobrando cuatro duros), en el sur lo he visto a menudo. También he visto panaderías gallegas de sagas familiares donde se cuidan bien y hace un pan de puta madre, seguramente porque tienen mejor conocimiento de qué comer y en qué cantidad.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Fruta: no hace falta comprar kiwis, aguacates, mango, lo otro y el de la moto, compra manzanas y naranjas y a tomar por culo. Carne: ¿hace falta comprar chorizos y salchichones de 50 euros?, compra pechugas de mercadona, mucho más sanas y baratas, y a congelar. Frutos secos: nueces, racionándolas duran una eternidad. Hortalizas: son baratas. Legumbres: son baratas. Leche: barata. Finalmente huevos: todo el mundo compra huevos. Con eso ya se puede comer una eternidad.



Para como me alimento yo, los frutos rojos tienen fibra y poco azúcar. Unos 2-3€ los 125gr. Lo otro que has nombrado no lo toco ni con un puntero láser, y menos si es de mercadona y similar. 

El jamón no tiene NADA que ver el que vale 10€/kilo con el que vale de 60€ para arriba. Solo tienes que probar la grasa de uno y del otro, y el nivel de sal, para notar la diferencia. La grasa de uno de bellota te lo puedes comer tranquilamente sin tener ardores. 

Precio por precio, mejor panceta cruda que pechugas de pollo. 

Los huevos marca blanca valen como 1/4 parte de los de gallinas criadas en libertad y éstos tienen más nutrientes.

Legumbres no como. Leche no bebo. Nata sí. Incluso la mantequilla marca blanca tiene un 65% de grasa, mientras otra tipo vrai tiene un 95%, y el precio no es directamente proporcional (te venden agua a precio de oro). 

Hortalizas de mercado/agricultor el doble que las insípidas e importadas del mercadona. 

Si a ti te está bien comer así, adelante. Tú te gastarás la pasta en lo que quieras, yo prefiero "malgastar" en mi salud. "Eres lo que comes y tal"...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Para como me alimento yo, los frutos rojos tienen fibra y poco azúcar. Unos 2-3€ los 125gr. Lo otro que has nombrado no lo toco ni con un puntero láser, y menos si es de mercadona y similar.
> 
> El jamón no tiene NADA que ver el que vale 10€/kilo con el que vale de 60€ para arriba. Solo tienes que probar la grasa de uno y del otro, y el nivel de sal, para notar la diferencia. La grasa de uno de bellota te lo puedes comer tranquilamente sin tener ardores.
> 
> ...



Yo la mantequilla compro una del carrefour que es ecológica y que está de muerte, un sabor muy fuerte, se nota vamos, y tiene creo que un 83% de grasa, ahora la ghee quiero probarla pero no la encuentro en casi ningún lugar.


----------



## Dabicito (6 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Para como me alimento yo, los frutos rojos tienen fibra y poco azúcar. Unos 2-3€ los 125gr. Lo otro que has nombrado no lo toco ni con un puntero láser, y menos si es de mercadona y similar.
> 
> El jamón no tiene NADA que ver el que vale 10€/kilo con el que vale de 60€ para arriba. Solo tienes que probar la grasa de uno y del otro, y el nivel de sal, para notar la diferencia. La grasa de uno de bellota te lo puedes comer tranquilamente sin tener ardores.
> 
> ...



Pues yo pienso que lo que pasa es que somos muy gourmets, y yo el primero

Yo compro manzanas golden de marca, enormes y muy caras, en frutería, y podría comprar perfectamente a granel en el Día, mi nutrición sería prácticamente la misma. También compro tomates caros (a veces rosados), cuando nada me impide comprar tomates más baratos. Son caprichos, si bien luego compenso con cutrerío, reservas de latas de atún por ejemplo.

También compro almendras crudas con piel, que son muy caras. Podría perfectamente prescindir de ellas y limitarme a las nueces.

Es decir, pensandolo un poco puedes abaratar tu dieta, pero igual ya no mola tanto.

Lo de no beber leche, salvo que seas intolerante, no lo entiendo. En cualquier caso es un producto accesible que tiene proteínas y vitaminas. Leche entera, por supuesto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que lo que pasa es que somos muy gourmets, y yo el primero
> 
> Yo compro manzanas golden de marca, enormes y muy caras, en frutería, y podría comprar perfectamente a granel en el Día, mi nutrición sería prácticamente la misma. También compro tomates caros (a veces rosados), cuando nada me impide comprar tomates más baratos. Son caprichos, si bien luego compenso con cutrerío, reservas de latas de atún por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



La leche no es un alimento tan optimo como se nos quiere vender.

La MAYOR parte de la poblacion no la deberia tomar. Incluso teniendo la adaptacion genetica provoca inflamacion y unos picos de insulina nada aconsejables.

El que pueda siempre mejor tomar fermentados. En mi caso ni eso ya que tengo alergia a la caseina. Cada vez conozco mas gente en mi entorno con ese problema.

Incluso 'los adaptados' van perdiendo la capacidad de digerir la lactosa poco a poco. Ese poco a poco significa que se llega un momento que sin darte cuenta tienes problemas intestinales a veces graves.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> es un tontería, eso de los ricos "se lo callan". ¿Por qué se iban a callar nada? Hacen su vida y punto, igual que tú haces la tuya y yo la mía.
> 
> Las cuestiones higiénicas, dietéticas, están más afianzadas en los ricos porque los pobres tienen unas inercias culturales que les causan mucho perjuicio, comer mal, hasta hace poco no lavarse los dientes, o no tener libros en casa. Son cosas que cuestan cero euros, pero están en la inercia familiar.
> 
> Las tiendas. En los barrios acomodados hay más tiendas de todo, no solo de comer bien. Hay tiendas gourmet, buenas fruterías.... y panaderías. ¿O no?



Se lo callan porque es una ventaja de la que solo tu te beneficias.

Ejemplo: yo cuando era estudiante, era un puto adicto al azúcar que comia a todas horas. Tenía tanta hambre, que hacía dos cenas, una sobre las nueve, y otra antes de acostarme. Siempre arroz y pasta sin apenas aliño animal porque las grasas engordan y te ciegan las arterias, gñe.

Consecuencias: estaba todo el día cansado, con una rinitis alérgica bestial (me he llevado hasta los treintaytantos sin poder respirar por la nariz mas que algunos días contados en verano), me costaba horrores concentrarme para estudiar, no tenía energía para hacer deporte, y para sacarme una perra diplomatura eché 7 años aprobando siempre por los pelos.

Ahora trabajando estudio una segunda carrera por gusto por las noches y por la UNED, donde entra todo el temario sin anestesia. Saco notazas y estudio con gusto porque me concentro mucho mejor.

Como soy interino, pienso usar esa ventaja competitiva para fockarme a todas las charos comebimbo que tengo por delante en la lista.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo la mantequilla compro una del carrefour que es ecológica y que está de muerte, un sabor muy fuerte, se nota vamos, y tiene creo que un 83% de grasa, ahora la ghee quiero probarla pero no la encuentro en casi ningún lugar.



Si algún día paso por delante de un carrefour, ya la pillaré. En mi pueblo no hay. Gracias!

Lo del contenido de agua lo descubrí de puñetera casualidad. A veces nos damos un homenaje con la parienta y nos hacemos mantequilla fundida con chocolate al 90% de cacao (al final le añadimos nata y se queda textura mouse), y cuál fue mi sorpresa que la mantequilla del eroski (65% agua) escupía el agua y con la vrai no me había pasado nunca. Lo busqué en internet y era por el contenido de agua... ::

Calculadora en mano, me salía más barata por gramos de grasa la vrai ecológica que la del eroski. ::


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que lo que pasa es que somos muy gourmets, y yo el primero
> 
> Yo compro manzanas golden de marca, enormes y muy caras, en frutería, y podría comprar perfectamente a granel en el Día, mi nutrición sería prácticamente la misma. También compro tomates caros (a veces rosados), cuando nada me impide comprar tomates más baratos. Son caprichos, si bien luego compenso con cutrerío, reservas de latas de atún por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



No es cierto. No es por ser gourmet, es por la mierda que lleva todo y que no alimenta (y entiende alimentar como llevar las vitaminas que le tocan, etc.).

La mayoría de frutas y verduras de súper son de importación, y le meten un montón de mierda para que se vean mejor. Y el sabor y nutrientes no tiene NADA que ver de una fruta con su tiempo de maduración y sin mierdas, que es lo tienen actualmente en un supermercado. Cuando estás en cetosis descubres un mundo nuevo de sabores. Todo se acentúa, para bien y para mal. 

Vivo en zona de manzanas, peras, cerezas y melocotones, y nuestra fruta se exporta a otros países (es más dulce por las horas de sol) y nos traen de importación de otras zonas que son mucho más baratas.

Para que lo entiendas: me es más fácil robar fruta del campo que encontrar en un súper fruta de mi zona. Con esto te lo digo todo. 

Y si quieres flipar, prueba los tomates de menos de 1€/kilo y los que valen 6-8€/kilo. Con el primero haces gazpacho y solo tiene gusto ajo y vinagre, y con el segundo te sale un gazpacho cojonudo y no tan rojo. 

La leche tiene un alto IG. La nata tiene más concentración de grasa y el IG más bajo. Con la leche tienes pico de insulina, con la nata no. Al ser más saciante y densa, no te metes 200 ml de nata entre pecho y espalda, como sí haces con la leche. Y no me voy a volver intolerante a la lactosa porqué consumo nata, quesos, yogur griego natural, etc. 

Y la gracia de la "leche" es que le quitan la grasa para hacer natas, quesos, etc., y te lo venden por separado. Mientras más "desnatada" más porquería estás metiendo en el cuerpo y más se forran haciendo otros productos.

Y ya que hablamos de fruta, el día que queráis hablamos de cómo en mi pueblo se hace "zumo de piña" y no tenemos piñas...


----------



## Alcazar (6 Jun 2016)

Se puede comer barato y bien (ver mi hilo del lonchafinismo low-carb). Por ejemplo los boquerones y otros pescados muy nutritivos pero poco apreciados como los jureles, están regalados. Yo me pongo hasta el culo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Para que lo entiendas: me es más fácil robar fruta del campo que encontrar en un súper fruta de mi zona. Con esto te lo digo todo.



Esto que cuentas debería de ser motivo de ajusticiamiento público y sumarísimo de unos cuantos hijos de la gran puta de este país.

La economía es muy simple, una población explota un territorio, produce en él lo que puede con las materias primas que tiene, consume el producto y el excedente lo vende o intercambia por productos que no puede producir. Todo lo demás es robar a las personas, y merece ajusticiamiento o ahorcamiento sumarísimo. Así de sencillo. Por eso digo que la sociedad despierte con lo que es bueno y lo que no lo es con la comida es un gran acto de rebelión social.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Esto que cuentas debería de ser motivo de ajusticiamiento público y sumarísimo de unos cuantos hijos de la gran puta de este país.
> 
> La economía es muy simple, una población explota un territorio, produce en él lo que puede con las materias primas que tiene, consume el producto y el excedente lo vende o intercambia por productos que no puede producir. Todo lo demás es robar a las personas, y merece ajusticiamiento o ahorcamiento sumarísimo. Así de sencillo. Por eso digo que la sociedad despierte con lo que es bueno y lo que no lo es con la comida es un gran acto de rebelión social.



Todo va en función de la pasta. A los propios agricultores les sale más a cuenta que se la desgracie una granizada que vendersela a mercadona, por ejemplo, porqué les pagan miseria y ni cubren gastos. Por eso mercadona vende barato, pero con producto importado y de baja calidad. 

La única manera de encontrar fruta buena de la zona es comprarla directamente al agricultor de turno o en un mercado, donde no es precisamente barato, o robarla. 

Cuando vas al mercado, directamente la puedes probar para justificar el hachazo que te están metiendo.

Aquí es muy normal que si tienes un palmo de tierra plantes un frutal. Un hermano tiene 2 albaricoques, otro 2 melocotones, mi abuelo tenía melones cantalup, tomates y un par de olivos, etc. Y no tiene nada que ver la fruta de casa con lo que te encuentras en el súper: no es vistosa, ni bonita, es pequeña, normalmente está picada por los pájaros, 0 mierdas (como mucho heces de perro) y sabe a gloria.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2016 at 23:14 ----------




COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> No sé donde vive usted, pero yo la mayoría de frutas, tubéruclos y verduras que consumo son de mi isla. En los mercados de toda la vida.



En los mercados suele ser local de agricultores pequeños, en los supermercados directamente de importación. 

También, al ser una isla, no sé como les debe salir el tema importación-exportación, y si producen en cantidades industriales...


----------



## Dabicito (6 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> No es cierto. No es por ser gourmet, es por la mierda que lleva todo y que no alimenta (y entiende alimentar como llevar las vitaminas que le tocan, etc.).
> 
> La mayoría de frutas y verduras de súper son de importación, y le meten un montón de mierda para que se vean mejor. Y el sabor y nutrientes no tiene NADA que ver de una fruta con su tiempo de maduración y sin mierdas, que es lo tienen actualmente en un supermercado. Cuando estás en cetosis descubres un mundo nuevo de sabores. Todo se acentúa, para bien y para mal.
> 
> ...



me encanta el tomate rosado murciano, es todo carne, una pasada, aunque eso no implica que no pueda comer cualquier otro tomate más barato. ¿También es veneno?

La leche, yo bebo entera, tiene su grasita y sus vitaminas (no metidas químicamente). Tampoco entiendo cómo os pirráis por la grasa, procesada para hacer mantequilla, y no bebéis leche.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jun 2016)

Ahora si que si, graficas extraidas del informe de china por Denise Minguer:

























Facil de entender, a la izquierda los pueblos con consumo casi nulo de proteina animal (cuasiveganos), a la derecha los pueblos que consumen bastante proteina animal y grasa, pero ojo tambien consumen cantidades importantes de verduras (tercera grafica).

Ahora las graficas de incidencia de distintas enfermedades, los mismos pueblos. NO voy a opinar porque las graficas hablan por si mismas:





























































Bueno con esto de momento ya esta bien. Ahora a ver si el Sr Sunwung me explica como son posibles estos datos y su extraña afirmacion de que se vive mas y mejor con una dieta libre de proteinas animales y grasas.

Seria interesante si hubiese alguna poblacion con alimentacion muy carnivora. Supongo que su salud tampoco seria optima, pero no lo podemos afirmar sin datos. Estos chinos todos comen mucha verdura y los que ademas comen proteina animal y grasa 'no tienen peor salud'.

Luego ya si quieres miras los datos que distinguen que sucede si buena parte de la dieta basada en trigo, los puse en un anterior post, y de eso va este hilo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> me encanta el tomate rosado murciano, es todo carne, una pasada, aunque eso no implica que no pueda comer cualquier otro tomate más barato. ¿También es veneno?
> 
> La leche, yo bebo entera, tiene su grasita y sus vitaminas (no metidas químicamente). Tampoco entiendo cómo os pirráis por la grasa, procesada para hacer mantequilla, y no bebéis leche.



¿Realmente crees que un tomate sólo es más caro por comprarlo en diferente lugar? ¿No tiene que ver nada cómo lo han cultivado, ni la textura y el sabor? ¿Crees que realmente puede llevar los mismos nutrientes una fruta con sus horas de sol, que una a la que le han echado un producto químico para que se vea mejor?

Yo creo que "soy lo que como" y prefiero alimentarme bien, con productos de calidad, con sus nutrientes y vitaminas, que con productos insípidos, sub-sabores, con un montón de mierdas y que cualquiera sabe de dónde los han sacado. Es cuestión de prioridades. 

A menos que te la bebas fresca (que es como el doble de cara que la de paquete), tampoco es muy buena que digamos. La de paquete, la hierven a temperaturas muy elevadas y las proteínas se desnaturalizan, y la leche no es leche como tal... 

La definición de "procesado" tuyo y mío, no tiene nada que ver. "Mantequilla procesada" con 2 cohones y la leche, ¿no?... ::

¿Por qué tengo que necesariamente beber leche sí o sí? Utilizo leche fresca para hacer yogures en casa, nada más.


----------



## Dabicito (6 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> ¿Realmente crees que un tomate sólo es más caro por comprarlo en diferente lugar? ¿No tiene que ver nada cómo lo han cultivado, ni la textura y el sabor? ¿Crees que realmente puede llevar los mismos nutrientes una fruta con sus horas de sol, que una a la que le han echado un producto químico para que se vea mejor?
> 
> Yo creo que "soy lo que como" y prefiero alimentarme bien, con productos de calidad, con sus nutrientes y vitaminas, que con productos insípidos, sub-sabores, con un montón de mierdas y que cualquiera sabe de dónde los han sacado. Es cuestión de prioridades.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy bien que te alimentes caro, aunque ni siquiera tú puedes garantizar que lo que comes es sano, y lo que yo como es insano. 

Los tomates. Los únicos tomates que sé que no tienen cosas raras son los de la huerta de mi tío, porque los veo. Del resto me tengo que fiar de lo que me cuentan. Respecto al precio, puede pasar que se paga más por un tomate grande, con mucha carne y que esté rico (osea, más dulce), igual que las manzanas, seleccionadas para que sean grandes y sabrosas, pues igual son más sanas las pequeñas y cutres, quién sabe.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (7 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Me parece muy bien que te alimentes caro, aunque ni siquiera tú puedes garantizar que lo que comes es sano, y lo que yo como es insano.
> 
> Los tomates. Los únicos tomates que sé que no tienen cosas raras son los de la huerta de mi tío, porque los veo. Del resto me tengo que fiar de lo que me cuentan. Respecto al precio, puede pasar que se paga más por un tomate grande, con mucha carne y que esté rico (osea, más dulce), igual que las manzanas, seleccionadas para que sean grandes y sabrosas, pues igual son más sanas las pequeñas y cutres, quién sabe.



Como te he dicho, y no me has contestado, no es lo mismo a nivel bioquímico y de nutrientes comer fruta madura con sus horas de sol, que comer fruta madurada a base de químicos. La primera es mucho más cara que la segunda...

Yo no le llamo alimentarme caro. Le llamo alimentarme de calidad. Que creas que es equivalente nutricionalmente, me parece muy bien. Cada uno tiene sus opiniones... Ni tú vas a cambiar la tuya, y menos voy a cambiar yo la mía sin darme un puñetero argumento lógico. ::

Y lo de grande y pequeño... Mientras más grande y más vistosa, normalmente, peor. ::::


----------



## tomcat ii (7 Jun 2016)

No se si es un tema de riqueza o de cultura pero no comen igual unos y otros.

Hace unos dias me llevé una cajaita d arandanos para desayunar al almacén, polígono del extraradio debarcelona y tal. Pues por absolutamente increible que parezca, de 6 personas solo 1 sabia lo que eran los putos arándanos. Estamos hablando de padres y madres d familia. Una no quiso probarlos de ninguna manera ya que ella no prueba cosas raras. Y ahora que lo pienso hace un par de años me pasó prácticamente lo mismo con un aguacate.

Sinceramente alucinante, como es posible q álguien d 40 años no sepa lo que es aguacate o un arándano, ya no t digo probarlos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Jun 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No se si es un tema de riqueza o de cultura pero no comen igual unos y otros.
> 
> Hace unos dias me llevé una cajaita d arandanos para desayunar al almacén, polígono del extraradio debarcelona y tal. Pues por absolutamente increible que parezca, de 6 personas solo 1 sabia lo que eran los putos arándanos. Estamos hablando de padres y madres d familia. Una no quiso probarlos de ninguna manera ya que ella no prueba cosas raras. Y ahora que lo pienso hace un par de años me pasó prácticamente lo mismo con un aguacate.
> 
> Sinceramente alucinante, como es posible q álguien d 40 años no sepa lo que es aguacate o un arándano, ya no t digo probarlos.



:: No puede ser verdad...joer, la gente es muy burra. Eso sí, seguro que de Gran shurmano se conocen a todos los concursantes. :ouch:


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Jun 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No se si es un tema de riqueza o de cultura pero no comen igual unos y otros.
> 
> Hace unos dias me llevé una cajaita d arandanos para desayunar al almacén, polígono del extraradio debarcelona y tal. Pues por absolutamente increible que parezca, de 6 personas solo 1 sabia lo que eran los putos arándanos. Estamos hablando de padres y madres d familia. Una no quiso probarlos de ninguna manera ya que ella no prueba cosas raras. Y ahora que lo pienso hace un par de años me pasó prácticamente lo mismo con un aguacate.
> 
> Sinceramente alucinante, como es posible q álguien d 40 años no sepa lo que es aguacate o un arándano, ya no t digo probarlos.



A mí me han mirado con cara de gran sorpresa por llevar almendras para picoteo en el curro... Era gente con snacks "sanos" de esos con >20% de azúcar.


----------



## nightprowler (7 Jun 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :: No puede ser verdad...joer, la gente es muy burra. Eso sí, seguro que de Gran shurmano se conocen a todos los concursantes. :ouch:



Aqui se conocen por raspanos y hasta hace relativamente poco solo los comian las cabras asi que me lo creo

De unos 10 años o 15 años hasta ahora ya son mas apreciados , pero como cultivo para la exportacion


----------



## zapatitos (7 Jun 2016)

Datem dijo:


> *A mí me han mirado con cara de gran sorpresa por llevar almendras para picoteo en el curro... Era gente con snacks "sanos" de esos con >20% de azúcar.*



Es que no estás en la onda ni sabes cuidarte, hay que llevar bolsas de patatas chips menos de 100 calorías, barritas energéticas o de cereales 0 grasas, una lata cocaloca zero o unas tortitas de arroz lights :cook:

Saludos.


----------



## Gumersindo (7 Jun 2016)

Datem dijo:


> A mí me han mirado con cara de gran sorpresa por llevar almendras para picoteo en el curro... Era gente con snacks "sanos" de esos con >20% de azúcar.



Y cuando vean que estás en tu peso y los análisis certifiquen que estás más sano que una pera, te seguirán mirando con una cierta pena y mucha condescendencia porque "_no sabes comer sano_".

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Jun 2016)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Y cuando vean que estás en tu peso y los análisis certifiquen que estás más sano que una pera, te seguirán mirando con una cierta pena y mucha condescendencia porque "_no sabes comer sano_".
> 
> Es lo que hay.



Por eso no les digo que dejen azúcares y harinas refinadas, ni nada de eso... y eso que yo sigo comiendo pan, pero hecho en casa con harina integral de espelta ecológica. Yo paso, ya aprendí que no merece la pena sacar a la gente de sus errores, a no ser que realmente quieran escuchar.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Jun 2016)

Cuelgo aquí un fragemento de un estudio que he encontrado en el blog No vuelvo a engordar | "Hablar de calorías causa obesidad y además dificulta encontrar un remedio" y que *me parece un auténtico BOMBAZO que va directo a la línea de flotación de las teorías mayoritarias en dietética, y sobre todo, de la teoría del balance energético*.

Ruego a los ilustres foreros que defienden la validez de las dietas "hipocalóricas" como tratamiento de la obesidad que se pronuncien...

Básicamente, el estudio desgrana (ojo, desde la óptica de la INDUSTRIA GANADERA) cómo es mejor HACER ENGORDAR A LOS ANIMALES. A los ganaderos les interesa que los animales engorden lo máximo posible con la MENOR CANTIDAD DE COMIDA POSIBLE. Por ello, hablan de "feeding eficiency", esto es, la cantidad de kg. de engorde que son capaces de conseguir con una cantidad determinada de kg. de alimento.

Y aquí viene lo bueno... ¿Cuál es la mejor forma de obtener una mayor "feeding eficiency? Digo yo que ninguna, dado que a más calorías ingeridas y menor gasto (comer más y moverse menos) los animales engordarán más...

PUES NO.

La mejor forma es... ¡UTILIZANDO LA RESTRICCIÓN CALÓRICA! Peroperopero... pero... Sí, hamijos, sí: UTILIZANDO LA RESTRICCIÓN CALÓRICA. 
_
A los ganaderos les interesa emplear dietas económicas que tengan una alta eficiencia a la hora de engordar. Una de las técnicas conocidas es hacer pasar hambre al animal. Es decir, el mismo consejo que los “expertos” en nutrición dan a sus clientes para perder peso, se usa en ganadería para lo contrario, para aumentar la eficiencia con la que se gana peso. Básicamente la restricción calórica se usa de la siguiente forma: durante un tiempo limitado damos de comer menos de lo normal a los animales, eso altera su metabolismo y les hace más eficientes aprovechando lo que comen. El objetivo es que al final del proceso los animales no tengan un peso muy diferente de los que han sido alimentados sin restricciones, algo que se consigue con un menor gasto en comida. Puesto que la técnica se realiza en animales jóvenes cabe el peligro de que se ralentice su crecimiento, lo que puede acabar aumentando los costes.

Por ejemplo, en el siguiente experimento (ver), todos los animales subieron desde 25 kg hasta 120 kg, y hubo animales que consumieron un 28% menos de comida que otros._

Item	Percent of ad libitum 
100	93	86	79	72
Initial wt., kg	24.7	24.7	24.7	24.7	24.7
Final wt., kg	120.0	118.9	118.7	119.0	119.6
Daily feed, kg/d	2.64	2.44	2.25	2.06	1.87
Daily DE intake, Mcal/d	8.67	8.01	7.41	6.77	6.15

Link al estudio completo: A review of feed efficiency in swine: biology and application

_Un hecho que quiero resaltar es que en ganadería no se usa la restricción calórica para adelgazar, sino para lo contrario, para cambiar el metabolismo del animal para que engorde con mayor facilidad. Ésa es la reacción en la práctica de un ser vivo ante la restricción de alimentos: almacenar grasa por si la restricción se prolonga, intentando garantizar la supervivencia. No es una decisión consciente, ni un problema en la fuerza de voluntad del animal: es un cambio metabólico provocado por la falta de comida._

*Resumen: lo que los dietistas y endocrinos recomiendan a la gente para adelgazar es lo que los consultores de los ganaderos les recomiendan a éstos para que sus animales engorden.*

::

Bueno venga que alguien comente y tal.

El artículo completo: Uso de la restricción calórica para engordar más fácilmente | No vuelvo a engordar


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Jun 2016)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Y cuando vean que estás en tu peso y los análisis certifiquen que estás más sano que una pera, te seguirán mirando con una cierta pena y mucha condescendencia porque "_no sabes comer sano_".
> 
> Es lo que hay.



A mí lo de las almendras también me lo dicen, mientras ellos se toman su coca cola o su bocata o se traen pasta cada 2*3 para comer :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2016)

dejad de decir subnormaladas, el sistema es antivegetariano. Es un mensaje que jamás se ha dado en su verdadera extensión (nadie conoce el estudio china, ni los propios médicos, ni se han publicitado los resultados de decenas de estudios), ni hay apenas veganos en el mundo, más allá de los que, por cuestiones económicas, se ven obligados a criarse con una dieta con pocos productos animales (y si comen lo suficientes les va mucho mejor, gente más fuerte y vital, así como sus hijos).


----------



## butricio (7 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Cuelgo aquí un fragemento de un estudio que he encontrado en el blog No vuelvo a engordar | "Hablar de calorías causa obesidad y además dificulta encontrar un remedio" y que *me parece un auténtico BOMBAZO que va directo a la línea de flotación de las teorías mayoritarias en dietética, y sobre todo, de la teoría del balance energético*.
> 
> Ruego a los ilustres foreros que defienden la validez de las dietas "hipocalóricas" como tratamiento de la obesidad que se pronuncien...
> 
> ...



Asi a vuelapluma:

Para adelgazar hay que tener masa muscular que sirva de horno para "quemar las grasas"

Los ganaderos quieren musculo,las personas tambien (tener musculo=no tener GRASA)


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> es un tontería, eso de los ricos "se lo callan". ¿Por qué se iban a callar nada? Hacen su vida y punto, igual que tú haces la tuya y yo la mía.
> 
> Las cuestiones higiénicas, dietéticas, están más afianzadas en los ricos porque los pobres tienen unas inercias culturales que les causan mucho perjuicio, comer mal, hasta hace poco no lavarse los dientes, o no tener libros en casa. Son cosas que cuestan cero euros, pero están en la inercia familiar.
> 
> Las tiendas. En los barrios acomodados hay más tiendas de todo, no solo de comer bien. Hay tiendas gourmet, buenas fruterías.... y panaderías. ¿O no?




Que no hombre, sé de buena tinta de uno que le tocó la lotería hace años y fueron unos señores de negro a su casa para _explicarle_. Nunca le volví a ver comiendo pan, eh ienso:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jun 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No se si es un tema de riqueza o de cultura pero no comen igual unos y otros.
> 
> Hace unos dias me llevé una cajaita d arandanos para desayunar al almacén, polígono del extraradio debarcelona y tal. Pues por absolutamente increible que parezca, de 6 personas solo 1 sabia lo que eran los putos arándanos. Estamos hablando de padres y madres d familia. Una no quiso probarlos de ninguna manera ya que ella no prueba cosas raras. Y ahora que lo pienso hace un par de años me pasó prácticamente lo mismo con un aguacate.
> 
> Sinceramente alucinante, como es posible q álguien d 40 años no sepa lo que es aguacate o un arándano, ya no t digo probarlos.



Dales un premio Darwin!


----------



## Clavisto (7 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que no estás en la onda ni sabes cuidarte, hay que llevar bolsas de patatas chips menos de 100 calorías, barritas energéticas o de cereales 0 grasas, una lata cocaloca zero o unas tortitas de arroz lights :cook:
> 
> Saludos.



Si no sale por la tele no puede ser bueno.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Jun 2016)

Menos mal que todavía no está la Policía del Pensamieto; mejor dicho, sus Juzgados.

Que Dios se apiade de mi alma.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Jun 2016)

globos dijo:


> Déjate de monsergas, eso sería hace años, ahora con internet hay información para todo diox.
> 
> Y eso de que las clases "obreras" se gastan menos dinero en comida, mis cojones, las mierdas refinadas que comen y llenan la nevera, los kilos y kilos de patatas onduladas, los litros y litros de coca-colas, etc,etc, eso cuesta un pastizal.
> 
> ...



Mis alumnos de bachillerato, por más que les cuente, continuan pensado que los cereales de desayuno + galletas + danacol + macarrones es lo mejor. Y que la grasa engorda. Por más info y por más internet que haya, no pasamos del 10% los que nos creemos el tema central de este hilo.

Y respecto a lo que es más caro y más barato.
Es más caro 1 kg de aguacates que 3 pizzas
Es más caro un puñado de frutos secos naturales y sin tostar que un paquete de 3 panteras rosas
Es más caro un zumo natural de naranja, que cualquier mierda embotellada.
Es más caro comprar un producto que cuelga de los árboles que comprar un producto con 30 ingredientes, con todo su proceso, su personal y su maquinaria.

Yo hasta hace 1 años vivía solo de alquiler y pagaba 600 euros al mes. Ahora vivo con mi pareja de gratis. O sea, me ahorro 600 euros cada mes. Así que no miro lo que me gasto en comida. 
Pues bien, como la misma cantidad de siempre, pero me gasto un 50% más. 

Ayer noche:
Lenguado (de calidad, 10 euros) + tortilla de 2 huevos ecológicos de ajos tiernos + yogur de cabra ecológico + miel cruda. (Mi lenguado es igual de caro que esas 2 pizzas que has puesto de la foto)
Más caro que si salgo a comer de menú.
Esta noche, a parte de algo de salmón y verdura, me comeré una buena ración de jamón del bueno. Sólo esa ración, ya vale más dinero que cualquier cena "low cost". Coño, pero si tienes Mcmierdas por un puto euro.

Antes, iba al super y el lenguado me salía por 3-4 euros. Ahora por 10. 
Los huevos eco cuestan el doble que los huevos normales. 
Los frutos secos naturales y sin tostar están por las nubes. Nada que ver con los saladitos y tostaditos.

Cualquier ensalada que te hagas en casa, con materia prima de buena calidad (buen tomate, aguacate...) + un trozo carne de calidad te saldrá por más del doble que unos macarrones + salsichas.

Por más pizzas, cocacolas, donuts..que veas en la foto, siempre serán mucho más barato que comer aguacates y jamón del bueno.


----------



## BABY (7 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Mis alumnos de bachillerato, por más que les cuente, continuan pensado que los cereales de desayuno + galletas + danacol + macarrones es lo mejor. Y que la grasa engorda. Por más info y por más internet que haya, no pasamos del 10% los que nos creemos el tema central de este hilo.
> 
> Y respecto a lo que es más caro y más barato.
> Es más caro 1 kg de aguacates que 3 pizzas
> ...



Cierto todo. Hay que tener en cuenta que en las zonas caras cuesta más comer. Si la economía no acompaña hay que comprar productos de temporada siempre. Los boquerones, caballas, sardinas y jureles suelen ser baratos. El salmón puede comprarse entero y no se sale mucho de presupuesto. Los tomates, pimientos, cebolla, calabacín, calabaza, coliflor, repollo, berenjenas, apios, lechugas...tampoco son muy caros. Una buena y económica opción es la verdura congelada. La fruta del tiempo no está mal. Los huevos ecológicos no son prohibitivos. La carne de cerdo ibérico (presa, secreto, pluma o lomo) no es tan cara como el jamón de bellota y sacia muchísimo (yo suelo consumirla bastante, más que la ternera). Se puede comer arroz y patatas una vez por semana para economizar. Los guisos de lentejas, habichuelas, cocido...etc. también pueden servir. La miel y el cacao pueden parecer caros pero cunden muchísimo. El yogur griego natural sin azucarar no es caro. 

Con los productos de arriba y alguno más no se engorda y puedes tener una dieta perfectamente saludable. 

Hay que esforzarse, ser previsor, aprovechar ofertas de producto fresco y congelar y saber cocinar.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Jun 2016)

BABY dijo:


> Cierto todo. Hay que tener en cuenta que en las zonas caras cuesta más comer. Si la economía no acompaña hay que comprar productos de temporada siempre. Los boquerones, caballas, sardinas y jureles suelen ser baratos. El salmón puede comprarse entero y no se sale mucho de presupuesto. Los tomates, pimientos, cebolla, calabacín, calabaza, coliflor, repollo, berenjenas, apios, lechugas...tampoco son muy caros. Una buena y económica opción es la verdura congelada. La fruta del tiempo no está mal. Los huevos ecológicos no son prohibitivos. La carne de cerdo ibérico (presa, secreto, pluma o lomo) no es tan cara como el jamón de bellota y sacia muchísimo (yo suelo consumirla bastante, más que la ternera). Se puede comer arroz y patatas una vez por semana para economizar. Los guisos de lentejas, habichuelas, cocido...etc. también pueden servir. La miel y el cacao pueden parecer caros pero cunden muchísimo. El yogur griego natural sin azucarar no es caro.
> 
> Con los productos de arriba y alguno más no se engorda y puedes tener una dieta perfectamente saludable.
> 
> Hay que esforzarse, ser previsor, aprovechar ofertas de producto fresco y congelar y saber cocinar.



sí, está claro, que sabiendo comprar, tienes alimentos sanos y a buen precio.
Simplemente hago la anotación de que la gente con menos recursos tira más de macarrones + carne de super y los demás, acaban comprando otro tipo de comida que suele costar más dinero.
El huevo eco siempre será más caro que el normal, el aguacate vale lo que vale, no existe la versión barata, el marisco y el jamón bueno, tb valen lo que valen. Si quieres algo más barato, ya sabes que la calidad será peor.


----------



## BABY (7 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> sí, está claro, que sabiendo comprar, tienes alimentos sanos y a buen precio.
> Simplemente hago la anotación de que la gente con menos recursos tira más de macarrones + carne de super y los demás, acaban comprando otro tipo de comida que suele costar más dinero.
> El huevo eco siempre será más caro que el normal, el aguacate vale lo que vale, no existe la versión barata, el marisco y el jamón bueno, tb valen lo que valen. Si quieres algo más barato, ya sabes que la calidad será peor.



Cierto. Además existe una clara correlación entre nivel económico y obesidad. Si uno se lo puede permitir, que gaste en alimentos saludables y de calidad.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Jun 2016)

globos dijo:


> No te enredes y me compares lenguados (ecológicos frescos, menos frescos), por que en esos supermercados megachic una bolsa de patatas matutano y una pizza congelada cuesta lo mismo que en otros menos chic, y esa es la cuestión, de despensas llenas de mierdas precocinadas como si de un bunker se tratara, de meriendas con matutano más pepsi y no de lenguados para pobres o para Amancios Ortegas.
> 
> Aquí ninguno somos Carlos Slim, ni tenemos su papada de conocedor del saber oculto de las grasas buenas vs farinaceas malas y veo que muchos comen saludablemente sin gastarse 300 euros en una lámina de jabugo deconstruida por Arzak, sencillamente ahorrando en lenguados y no en las mil y una mierdas que rellenan neveras y despensas de esos "pobres" incapaces de acceder al conocimiento oculto y abierto a los iluminados de clase media alta de un barrio más arriba.



Que sí, que entiendo lo que quieres decir. Y puedes ser rico e hincharte a cubatas, farlopa y pizzas y ser un gordaco.

Mi cuñado y cuñada son médicos los dos y se ganan bien la vida. Tienen 2 hijos y los alimentan como a cualqueir niño: leche, cereales, tosta rica, chuches... pero tampo falta su ración de jamoncito del bueno, sus chirlas y sus gambitas.
La mierda la comeremos todos y a partes iguales, pero los que tienen algo de más poder adquisitivo + formación, acabarán por comprar un tipo de comida que los otros no. 
Aunque coman EXACTAMENTE lo mismo, la calidad de la carne y el pescado, no será la misma, comprada en un súper, que en una carnicería de toda la vida.


----------



## sada (7 Jun 2016)

globos dijo:


> Déjate de monsergas, eso sería hace años, ahora con internet hay información para todo diox.
> 
> Y eso de que las clases "obreras" se gastan menos dinero en comida, mis cojones, las mierdas refinadas que comen y llenan la nevera, los kilos y kilos de patatas onduladas, los litros y litros de coca-colas, etc,etc, eso cuesta un pastizal.
> 
> ...



madre mia ...pues no están tan gordos para comer todo eso


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> dejad de decir subnormaladas, el sistema es antivegetariano. Es un mensaje que jamás se ha dado en su verdadera extensión (nadie conoce el estudio china, ni los propios médicos, ni se han publicitado los resultados de decenas de estudios), ni hay apenas veganos en el mundo, más allá de los que, por cuestiones económicas, se ven obligados a criarse con una dieta con pocos productos animales (y si comen lo suficientes les va mucho mejor, gente más fuerte y vital, así como sus hijos).



Asi me gusta que calles como un puta, lo mejor es no comentar las graficas que te he puesto mas arriba.


----------



## Dabicito (7 Jun 2016)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Este fin de semana ha generado una anecdota que os puede interesar.
> 
> Para quien no lo sepa, estoy experimentando con el tipo de alimentacion que se comenta en este hilo. Lo hago de una manera un tanto "tosca", no miro cantidades (como mucho), ni calorias, ni nada parecido. Solo hago exclusiones de alimentos, con alguna excepcion.
> 
> ...



nadie dice que haya que comer esa tremenda cantidad de carbohidratos, además en forma de comida basura y con mezclas engordantes.

además otra cosa, si comes carbohidratos hay que saber qué hacer con ellos, 

si me tomo un pedazo tostada de desayuno o un plato de arroz sé que estoy acumulando energía. Si me quedo en el sofá se convertirá en grasa.


----------



## Ni_muerta! (7 Jun 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Se lo callan porque es una ventaja de la que solo tu te beneficias.
> 
> Ejemplo: yo cuando era estudiante, era un puto adicto al azúcar que comia a todas horas. Tenía tanta hambre, que hacía dos cenas, una sobre las nueve, y otra antes de acostarme. Siempre arroz y pasta sin apenas aliño animal porque las grasas engordan y te ciegan las arterias, gñe.
> 
> ...



Me interesa esto. Cuéntame más.

He tenido intervalos en mi vida de mas o menos incidencia de las alergias y cambios de hábitos constantes. Nunca he sabido relacionar una con otra y saber qué me está perjudicando; siempre lo achaco a la localidad donde vivo.

Ahora he vuelto a unos niveles de alergia altísimos, casi los de la niñez, con asma, rinitis, dermatitis atópica; también llevo un ritmo de vida estresante con niños, viajes por trabajo... y con cero fuerza de voluntad y ánimos de reconducir hábitos porque todo parece ser un sacrificio enorme.

Es como un bucle que no acaba. La mala respiración produce mucho cansancio y fatiga, y por esto no haces deporte, lo que a su vez "puede" incidir en esto de la rinitis alérgica, que a su vez produce mas cansancio y así seguimos sin tomar una decisión de cortar esto que no sea metiendote cuanto medicamento burro te ponen por delante (sinfin de corticoesteroides, broncoespasmódicos, antihistamínicos a cascoporro)

¿Dónde y en qué punto puede alguien con esta condición empezar a poner fin a este despropósito?


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jun 2016)

Ni_muerta! dijo:


> Me interesa esto. Cuéntame más.
> 
> He tenido intervalos en mi vida de mas o menos incidencia de las alergias y cambios de hábitos constantes. Nunca he sabido relacionar una con otra y saber qué me está perjudicando; siempre lo achaco a la localidad donde vivo.
> 
> ...



Veinte años con pastillitas de la alergia, y cada vez mas dosis. A ultima hora ya tenia que ir con el ventolin en el bolsillo.

Tenia diagnosticada alergia al acaro. Y a esa causa achacaba todos mis problemas.

Finalmente descubri la causa...alergia a la caseina. Te tomas tu vaso de leche todas las mañanas y jamas pense que fuese eso.

Comence con la paleodieta y en quince dias habia desaparecido todo. Respiraba fenomenal, ya no aparecian salpullidos y desaparecian sin causa aparente.

Sigo teniendo la alergia al acaro pero mucho mas leve. Puedo pasar semanas sin tomarme ningun antihistaminico.

ES tomar algun lacteo y los sintomas aparecen inmediatamente. Se me cierran los bronquios, los ojos se irritan, aparece mucosidad en la garganta, y aparece algun salpullido.

Ahora tengo que mirar que no me metan caseina en nada. Es muy comun en embutidos, hamburguesas, salsas, rebozados. Procuro evitarlos pero si sales a veces es inevitable. Ese dia me tomo la pastillita y ningun problema.

La caseina irrita todas las mucosas lo que amplifica cualquier alergia ambiental. La rinitis te acompaña casi todo el año.

La unica forma de saber si esta es la causa es dejar la leche (y cualquier lacteo) una semana, y procurar evitar tambien la caseina oculta.

Si esa no es la causa no cuesta nada probar. Cada vez hay mas gente en mi entorno con ese problema.


----------



## Ni_muerta! (7 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Veinte años con pastillitas de la alergia, y cada vez mas dosis. A ultima hora ya tenia que ir con el ventolin en el bolsillo.
> 
> Tenia diagnosticada alergia al acaro. Y a esa causa achacaba todos mis problemas.
> 
> ...



*Sí!* Tengo lo que podrñia ser una leve intolerancia a la leche. No se a qué compuesto de ésta. No al tomar un trozo de queso (o eso creo yo), pero la leche la tolero muy mal y no soporto los lácteos que tienen fuerte sabor a leche como la nata, o los batidos. Me envían al retrete de forma casi instantánea.

De pequeña tuve la típica familia que me obligaba a tomarme la leche por las mañanas, la cual odiaba, y nunca supe por qué pero siempre llegaba al colegio con cólicos y la tripa ardiendo. Aparte de las alergias tan molestas e impeditivas que siempre sufrí.

Mi mejor época sin alergias puede coincidir con una época en la que tuve una alimentación muy buena, practicamente porque vivía sola y tenía todo el tiempo del mundo para elegir y cocinar. Los lácteos no fueron nunca una opción.

Ahora tomo muchos, porque en mi casa no falta el yogur y el queso. Pero creo que pondré esto a prueba, porque es insoportable vivir con estos niveles de histamina jodiéndote el sueño, el día, la noche... llevo el ventolín en el bolsillo y las pastillas de la alergia no hacen ni cosquillas.

La caseína la tienen todos los lácteos, no es así?


----------



## Mr.Bin (7 Jun 2016)

Aquí otro que lleva varios años comiendo comida real.

Es cierto que el fin de semana (normalmente los sábados) me salto esa regla y como la primera basura que me apetezca. Pero de lunes a viernes soy disciplinado y me alimento a base de muchísima verdura cruda o al vapor, huevos, carne eco, pescado azul o calamares y algo de fruta de temporada.

Practico el temido crossfit entre 5 y 6 días a la semana. No me lesiono. No tengo tendinitis. Las sobrecargas me duran uno o dos días. 

Los únicos suplementos que tomo en verano son el Omega 3 (en invierno, además, incluyo Vitamina D líquida) y agua de mar hipertónica los días que he sudado mucho.

Tengo 33 años pero mi edad biológica es la de un crío de 18 años.

Solo tengo palabras positivas para la dieta paleo y los tratamientos naturales. Gracias a esta conjunción, y a un sabio de la materia, como es, Carlos Pérez (os recomiendo su libro Paleovida), me he, practicamente, curado de un asma que arrastraba desde hacía muchísimos años. Digo prácticamente porque una o dos veces al mes tengo que hacer uso del ventolín. Pero estoy seguro que si sigo haciendo las cosas correctamente me acabaré deshaciendo de el. Mi asma provenía de una colonia de hongos en mi estómago que me estaban jodiendo a base de bien.

Como dos veces al día y mis entrenos (que os aseguro son durísimos) los ejecuto dentro de un ayuno aproximado entre 17 y 19 horas. No se lo que es una pájara, en serio.


----------



## Indignado (8 Jun 2016)

Ni_muerta! dijo:


> La caseína la tienen todos los lácteos, no es así?



La caseína es la proteína de la leche , yo probaría para descartar si existe el mismo problema tomando leche sin lactosa o ghee


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Jun 2016)

Ni_muerta! dijo:


> *Sí!* Tengo lo que podrñia ser una leve intolerancia a la leche. No se a qué compuesto de ésta. No al tomar un trozo de queso (o eso creo yo), pero la leche la tolero muy mal y no soporto los lácteos que tienen fuerte sabor a leche como la nata, o los batidos. Me envían al retrete de forma casi instantánea.
> 
> De pequeña tuve la típica familia que me obligaba a tomarme la leche por las mañanas, la cual odiaba, y nunca supe por qué pero siempre llegaba al colegio con cólicos y la tripa ardiendo. Aparte de las alergias tan molestas e impeditivas que siempre sufrí.
> 
> ...



Todos, es la proteina de la leche. Los fermentados eliminan parte de la lactosa pero la proteina sigue toda ahi.

La principal sospechosa es la leche de vaca. Es posible que algun queso de cabra u oveja no produjese este problema, pero yo paso de arriesgarme.

Increible lo de volver a respirar, llevo asi tres años, es genial.

Suerte.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 00:27 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> La caseína es la proteína de la leche , yo probaría para descartar si existe el mismo problema tomando leche sin lactosa o ghee



Diras dejando de tomar todo. Con lactosa o sin lactosa la misma caseina lleva.

El ghee es solo la grasa, pero para la prueba mejor nada que tenga que ver. Un pequeño rastro de caseina me provoca la respuesta alergica. 

Una vez comorobado ghee si se puede tomar. Desgraciadamente mantequilla normal no, aunque yo a veces la he tomado y creo que poca o ninguna reaccion. Con el resto de lacteos jodido al instante.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung todavía no les has callado la boca con tus marcas y tus fotos



Rauxa dijo:


> Mis alumnos de bachillerato, por más que les cuente, continuan pensado que los cereales de desayuno + galletas + danacol + macarrones es lo mejor. Y que la grasa engorda. Por más info y por más internet que haya, no pasamos del 10% los que nos creemos el tema central de este hilo.



Es raro porque a esa edad es cuando más impresionables son.

O eres un cuerpo escombro y por tanto no ven necesidad de hacer lo que haces tú para ser como tú o bien les cuentas las cosas con poca convicción


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2016)

allá voy con la respuesta al analfabeto anumérico que tiene cero idea de estadística, como la Denise Minger, la super-reputada científica y matemática que es universalmente citada por los medios paleomagufos como la refutadora definitiva del estudio china, y de paso todo estudio anterior o posterior que ose sugerir que es bueno comer menos productos animales.

1.- en primer lugar, todos los pueblos chinos de la gráfica, excepto los Tuoli, comían una dieta BAJA EN GRASAS (25% o menos) para los estándares convencionales, y, sobre todo, para los estándares paleomagufos.

2.- Derivado del punto 2, es lógico que la mortalidad sea más o menos parecida, que es lo que se observa en el gráfico. La diferencia puede deberse a una variación aleatoria, a la diferencia en el porcentaje de grasa o a otro factor. Para saberlo hay que calcular los coeficientes de correlación multidimensionales correspondientes. Lo cual no se puede hacer "a ojo". 

Y es que analizar unos datos crudos no es observar a ojo relaciones en una gráfica, eso es el paso -1, por decir.

3.- Los Tuoli tenían una ingesta de alimentos animales (proteína y grasa) totalmente estacional, durante meses apenas comían alimentos de origen animal ni grasas, con lo que forman un valor atípico respecto de la variable que se quiere medir y hay que sacarlos de esa tabla de pueblos chinos, TODOS LOS CUALES COMEN POCA GRASA COMPARADA CON LOS ESTÁNDARES OCCIDENTALES DE ENTONCES Y DE AHORA.

4.- Hay otros estudios anteriores y posteriores que también miden una correlación prácticamente lineal con el porcentaje de grasa en la dieta, sobre todo animal, y la incidencia de cánceres de todo tipo. 

5.- Colin Campbell, muy amablemente y sin ninguna necesidad por su parte, realizó estos comentarios a la susodicha, y le invitó a que se formase matemáticamente para después analizar de verdad los datos. A ojo solamente como que no ::

En fin, que ni puta idea. Sacar el 99% de los datos de tu dieta de blogueros analfabestias es lo que tiene.

El 1% restante es vuestra experiencia, que en principio no voy a desestimar, si vosotros creéis que os va bien, veremos qué dice el futuro próximo.

Me da más miedo que a vuestros hijos les vais a recomendar la misma mierda mórbida.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Sunwukung todavía no les has callado la boca con tus marcas y tus fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni una cosa ni la otra. 
Eso sí, voy con cuidado de no decir la palabra "paleodieta" ni de ser extremista. Simplemente les digo que reflexionen hasta que punto los cereales deben formar parte de la base de la alimentación.

Piensa que esta gente sube de primaria donde en los pasillos y en su gimnasio tienen colgada en la pared la famosa pirámide mediterranea. Y en los comedores escolares dan de comer la típica comida mediterranea (macarrones, pan, lácteos...).

Si a un adulto no le harás cambiar de opinión a un adolescente menos, puesto que ni la tiene formada aún. Simplemente hace lo que le han dicho o escuhado por la tele.

Yo mismo me acuerdo cuando tenía 16-18 años: lácteos por un tubo, galletas cada día y bocadillo cada día. Y en cada comida siempre había pan. 

La primera práctica que les hago hacer es:
- Dime lo que comes habitualmente durante 1 día. Crees que sigues la dieta mediterranea? (casi todos dicen que sí). Estás en tu peso ideal? Está última pregunta es graciosa pq tengo alumnos (sobretodo chicas), culonas, con un evidente sobrepeso, que niegan que lo tengan. Son edades que ese sobrepeso aún está terso, no son carnes flácidas, caídas, con celulitis. Podríamos decir que están en su sitio, pero que el sobrepeso es más que evidente. Pero para ellas, no.
Es muy difícil que en estas edades sean conscientes de como son y de como están comiendo. 
Mi objetivo simplemente es que reflexionen un poco sobre los 3 grandes macronutrientes. 
Piensa que yo hago educación física y es una materia práctica. Me limito a hacer una teoría de nutrición + las 5 prácticas escritas que tienen que hacer. No le puedo dedicar más tiempo.

Este año me han venido 2 madres a hablar conmigo para ver si les podía ayudar con sus hijos. Los 2 de bachillerato

Madre 1: su hijo con acné bestial. Con medicación fuerte y con la prohibición de que le tocara el sol. El niño venía todo el día "tocado" por culpa de la medicación. Más de un día sin venir por estar KO. 
Les comenté si el médico les había comentado algo sobre la alimentación. Me dijo que no. Que en su caso la alimentación no tenía nada que ver.
Me limité simplemente a decir que quitara de raíz los lácteos. Ni leche ni yogur ni nada. Que probara. Que desayunara un par de frutas, frutos secos... Nade de leche. En 2 semanas de no lácteos, mejoró en más de un 50%. 

Madre 2: Niña obesa, con diabetes 2 y artritis reumatoide juvenil. Un cromo de chica.
Su alimentación es pura harina. Cuando di la clase, se hecho a reir y me dice que su alimentación es precisamente prácticamente todo harina. Que come cada 2-3 horas, puras harinas.
Desayuno: galletas y magdalenas con leche
Comida: siempre pasta con carne + pan
Merienda: bolleria.
Cena: bocadillo o sandwich.

En más de una ocasión me ofrecí para ayudarla en este tema e incluso su madre (vía nota agenda), me lo propuso. Hasta que 1 día, me viene la chica y me dice que no puede con los dolores en las muñecas y que le diga qué comer.
Sólo quise tocarle el desayuno (demasiadas cosas como para que le diga qué comer y qué no).
LE propuse que desayunara lo que quisiera excepto harina: frutas, frutos secos, huevo, tomate.....
Optó por comer tortilla + frutos secos.
Consecuencia: a media mañana ya no tenía hambre y en 2 semanas bajó 5 kilos (supongo que de retención de líquidos básicamente). Pero que se encontraba mucho mejor.
La chica se fue hace un par de meses del instituto, así que no sé como estará ahora.

Como te digo, es difícil lidiar con este tipo de alumnos. Ellos se creen que están todos bien. Son jóvenes, aunque tengan un sobrepeso de 10 kgs, no lo ven. Aunque tengan acné creen que es algo normal. Aunque sean diabéticos, ellos continuan comiendo igual que siempre. 

En tanto que empiezas a explicar que la harina no debería formar parte de la base, lo primero que te dicen es:
- mi madre me dice que el pan y los macarrones son buenos
- los pediatras recomiendan galletas
- el danacol va bien para el corazon

Y tampoco puedo dar la gran clase magistral de fisiología y hormonas pq obviamente no entenderán nada.
Es difícil...


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Sunwukung todavía no les has callado la boca con tus marcas y tus fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hostia, "edito", no sé qué tienen que ver las marcas para demostrar nada sobre salud y longevidad, pero a pesar de que no tengo una situación favorable ahora mismo para entrenar bien, levanto 190 kilos en peso muerto, signifique lo que signifique (que es imposible tener fuerza siendo vegano va a ser que no):


Rauxa, yo no digo que los cereales deban ser la base de la alimentación, la base debería ser la fruta.

Simplemente muestro que la evidencia seria no apoya ciertas hipótesis paleo, entre ellas que los carbos son malos, por ejemplo.

Y no me vengas con que paleo no es necesariamente bajo en carbohidratos porque no es así. Los fundadores (Cordain y cía) definen la dieta paleo como alta en productos animales y baja en carbohidratos, porque es supuesta y falsamente, lo único que comían los hombres del paleolítico.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 01:42 ----------

Lo del pico de insulina es falso, ya varios foreros hemos puesto la evidencia, pero sigues erre que erre.

Lo del pan y demás lo dicen con cualquier alimento que dejes de comer, "no tomas lácteos, y el calcio, y si no comes carne, de donde sacas la proteínas".

O directamente "eres vegano, ¿y qué comes ::?, ¿no enfermas?"


----------



## Mr.Bin (8 Jun 2016)

Yo también me dedico a la docencia, en mi caso, maestro de educación física en un colegio de primaria.

Como bien dice rauxa, es complicado, a la par que arriesgado, hablarles directamente a los críos sobre la pirámide alimenticia y su completa inutilidad, una completa patraña. Que muchos de ellos dejando ciertos alimentos dejarían de tener caries (es lo que más les preocupa entre las edades comprendidas de 6 a 12 años).

Anteriormente, he dicho que, es arriesgado hablarles sobre la mierda que es el azúcar e hincharse a pasta y harinas a diario (y más como base de su alimentación). Ya ni hablar del sinsentido que es comer entre 5 y 6 veces al día como si de un culturista se tratase. 

Sin ir más lejos, hace unos pocos meses, a los de quinto de primaria les expuse el funcionamiento del páncreas y de la insulina en nuestro organismo. Les explique de forma sencilla en que consistía el funcionamiento de esa hormona y el por qué era básico mantenerla equilibrada. Llegamos al apartado del azúcar, tema polémico (ya no entré en el uso abusivo de cereales). Hicimos un análisis de todos los productos alimenticios que consumen y llevan azúcar añadido. Se quedaron sorprendidos y alarmados. Parecían concienciados. Repito que incidí mucho en el tema caries que es lo que más interesa a esas edades y dejé más de lado el tema obesidad u otras patologías directamente ligadas.

A la mañana siguiente vino una madre a hablar conmigo. Me preguntaba que por qué le había dicho a los niños que el azúcar era mala, que a nadie le amarga un dulce (yo pensé que uno, no pero un quilo semanal, sí) Bueno... tuve que buscar mil y una forma para hacerla entender que yo no la estaba crucificando sino que quería que mis alumnos entendiesen que un consumo excesivo de ella contrae enfermedades a medio y largo plazo, entre otras, las caries.

La sociedad está realmente perdida en este tema. Quién no vea una conspiración alimentaria que se lo haga ver. Esta existe y tiene muchos (ya sea por desconocimiento o por otros intereses) defensores dispuestos a demostrarte que estás loco. Hay que andar con pies de plomos.


----------



## Dugongo (8 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> allá voy con la respuesta al analfabeto anumérico que tiene cero idea de estadística, como la Denise Minger, la super-reputada científica y matemática que es universalmente citada por los medios paleomagufos como la refutadora definitiva del estudio china, y de paso todo estudio anterior o posterior que ose sugerir que es bueno comer menos productos animales.
> 
> 1.- en primer lugar, todos los pueblos chinos de la gráfica, excepto los Tuoli, comían una dieta BAJA EN GRASAS (25% o menos) para los estándares convencionales, y, sobre todo, para los estándares paleomagufos.
> 
> ...



En el caso de que sea verdad que todos los estudiados comen parecido, poca grasa y un porrón de verduras... Para qué sirve el estudio? Un estudio requiere variables para ver variaciones, no constantes para ver... El que?


----------



## Clavisto (8 Jun 2016)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Yo también me dedico a la docencia, en mi caso, maestro de educación física en un colegio de primaria.
> 
> 
> 
> La sociedad está realmente perdida en este tema. Quién no vea una conspiración alimentaria que se lo haga ver. Esta existe y tiene muchos (ya sea por desconocimiento o por otros intereses) defensores dispuestos a demostrarte que estás loco. Hay que andar con pies de plomos.




Ya lo han dicho varios, pero cuando yo empecé a bajar de peso siguiendo las Tres Leyes (no azúcar, no harinas, no procesados) y comiendo del resto todo lo que me salía de los huevos la gente me preguntaba y yo les respondía con la verdad; a la tercera o cuarta cara de "este está loco" decidí cambiar de táctica y decir que se trataba de pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego.

Y así se quedaban contentos.

No lo intentes de otra forma que será peor para ti.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> nadie dice que haya que comer esa tremenda cantidad de carbohidratos, además en forma de comida basura y con mezclas engordantes.
> 
> además otra cosa, si comes carbohidratos hay que saber qué hacer con ellos,
> 
> si me tomo un pedazo tostada de desayuno o un plato de arroz sé que estoy acumulando energía. Si me quedo en el sofá se convertirá en grasa.



A lo mejor voy a parecer pesado, pero por enésima vez: ¿por qué hablar de energía? Dices que "si me tomo un plato de arroz estoy acumulando energía". La energía se mide en calorías. Debería dar igual, si hablamos de energía, comer arroz o aceite o mantequilla o huevo. Es decir, ¿si comes un filete y un huevo y te quedas en el sofá, se convertirá en grasa? Lo digo porque Cansinoerrante ha indicado claramente que su único cambio fue comer cosas que además, se consideran "normales": Dice "_Comi algun empanado, una hamburguesa, paella, pan tosatado con mantequilla normanda y una especie de hojaldre relleno de morcilla a grandes rasgos_. _Nada de azucares_. Yo a eso no lo llamaría comida basura.


----------



## Luizmi (8 Jun 2016)

al del post de que en el barrio rico comen mejor por que se agota el aceite de coco..., se ha lucido..., vaya forma de desacreditarse..., pues parece que los diputados no pueden pagar aceite de coco:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/119753-de-vividores-y-aburguesados-60-de-diputados-sobrepeso-u-obesidad.html

Por otro lado, un par de artículos desde la propia comunidad paleo en los que le dan a la insulina el papel que más o menos le corresponde, no estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dice, pero por lo menos no hacen como algunos para los cuales "la insulina lo es todo y los hidratos son malos"

Paleo Leap Carb Directory
Understanding Insulin | Paleo Leap


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho varios, pero cuando yo empecé a bajar de peso siguiendo las Tres Leyes (no azúcar, no harinas, no procesados) y comiendo del resto todo lo que me salía de los huevos la gente me preguntaba y yo les respondía con la verdad; a la tercera o cuarta cara de "este está loco" decidí cambiar de táctica y decir que se trataba de pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego.
> 
> Y así se quedaban contentos.
> 
> No lo intentes de otra forma que será peor para ti.



Esto es curiosísimo porque me ha pasado y me sigue pasando.

Incluso ahora me ven mucho más fuerte, y me dicen que si me estoy matando a hacer deporte... La realidad es que al haber abandonado la carrera continua en realidad hago MENOS tiempo de deporte a la semana... 

Así que les doy la razón en plan, sí, tengo suerte, la verdad es que entreno mucho, me habrá cambiado el metabolismo, y cambio de tema. Porque cuando me pongo a explicar lo que hago en realidad, me miran como a un perro verde... ::


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> al del post de que en el barrio rico comen mejor por que se agota el aceite de coco..., se ha lucido..., vaya forma de desacreditarse..., pues parece que los diputados no pueden pagar aceite de coco:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/119753-de-vividores-y-aburguesados-60-de-diputados-sobrepeso-u-obesidad.html
> 
> ...



Pero que pesados sois ostias

Quien de aquí dice que loa hidratos sean malos? El único que veo que dice que los paleos dicen que los hidratos son malos es nuestros hamijo Sugus

Respita conmigo:
Los HIDRATOS SON BUENOS... Que hidratos? Las frutas, las verduras....
Que HIDRATOS SON MALOS? Los cereales, panes, harinas, pasta, azúcar refinado...

Te queda claro?


----------



## Luizmi (8 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pero que pesados sois ostias
> 
> Quien de aquí dice que loa hidratos sean malos? El único que veo que dice que los paleos dicen que los hidratos son malos es nuestros hamijo Sugus
> 
> ...



Unos hilos más atrás me estaban diciendo que cuando menos hidratos mejor, que si comes muchos hidratos la insulina sube y engordas, teoría simplista e incorrecta, para esos va el enlace.

Y no puedo repetir eso contigo, para mi los tubérculos, las legumbres y el arroz también son buenos.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> al del post de que en el barrio rico comen mejor por que se agota el aceite de coco..., se ha lucido..., vaya forma de desacreditarse..., pues parece que los diputados no pueden pagar aceite de coco:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/119753-de-vividores-y-aburguesados-60-de-diputados-sobrepeso-u-obesidad.html
> 
> ...




Que uno sea rico no quiere decir que no pueda ser gordo.
En según que barrios de barcelona te será imposible encontrar ghee, aceite de coco o carne ecológica.
En la zona alta, donde yo vivo ahora, venden este tipo de alimentos en cualquier tiendecita. 
Si no quieres entender esto, es tu problema.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Unos hilos más atrás me estaban diciendo que cuando menos hidratos mejor, que si comes muchos hidratos la insulina sube y engordas, teoría simplista e incorrecta, para esos va el enlace.
> 
> Y no puedo repetir eso contigo, para mi los tubérculos, las legumbres y el arroz también son buenos.



Alguno ha estado hablando de dietas cetogenicas por algun tipo de problema metabolico que tenia el o su novia. NO puedo opinar si comiendo asi estara mejor o peor de salud. Para su problema concreto el tendra que ver.

Todos los demas hemos dicho mil veces que nos hinchamos a hidratos buenos, los hidratos malos desechados de la dieta, salvo algun dia puntual. Las harinas y azucates te joden si son la base de tu dieta, el resto de hidratos son perfectamente saludables.


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Unos hilos más atrás me estaban diciendo que cuando menos hidratos mejor, que si comes muchos hidratos la insulina sube y engordas, teoría simplista e incorrecta, para esos va el enlace.
> 
> *Y no puedo repetir eso contigo, para mi los tubérculos, las legumbres y el arroz también son buenos*.



Qué casualidad que para mí también.

Pero qué enterado eres de verdad.


----------



## Luizmi (8 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Que uno sea rico no quiere decir que no pueda ser gordo.
> En según que barrios de barcelona te será imposible encontrar ghee, aceite de coco o carne ecológica.
> En la zona alta, donde yo vivo ahora, venden este tipo de alimentos en cualquier tiendecita.
> Si no quieres entender esto, es tu problema.



Anda, tu post ha sido vergonzoso y otro diciendote que si se lo callan como putas, que los pobres no lo sepan..., patético total...


----------



## Rauxa (8 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Anda, tu post ha sido vergonzoso y otro diciendote que si se lo callan como putas, que los pobres no lo sepan..., patético total...



Ya me dirás que tiene de vergonzoso....

Que la gente que tiene más dinero, accede a otro tipo de comida no es ningún secreto. Que la mierda la comemos todos? Pues sí. Pero los alimentos de calidad, tb los comen más los que más dinero tienen.

Que si eres probre y te espabilas: alimentos de temporada, vives en el campo...tb tendrás acceso a buenos alimentos, tb es verdad.

Intenta vivir una temporada en la zona alta de una gran ciudad y luego en una zona pobre. Verás la diferencia. Tipo de establecimientos, alimentos que en un sitio existen y en otro no...


----------



## tomcat ii (8 Jun 2016)

Hace un mes y medio que no tomo azúcares, pasta ni lácteos (arroz y legumbres sí, sin abusar) y no pienso mirar atras. Estoy mucho mejor, me estaba matando lentamte.

Hacer todos lo que querais, pero el que lo prueba, se queda.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya me dirás que tiene de vergonzoso....
> 
> Que la gente que tiene más dinero, accede a otro tipo de comida no es ningún secreto. Que la mierda la comemos todos? Pues sí. Pero los alimentos de calidad, tb los comen más los que más dinero tienen.
> 
> ...



En el carrefour de villaverde (zona sur barrio obrero), por ejemplo cosas ecológicas hay 4 contadas, un cacho de balda mal puesto, pero te vas al de Mar de Cristal (zona norte de madrid) y hay un espacio enorme de este tipo de productos...está claro que en una zona se demanda muy muy poco y en la otra mucho más.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 14:14 ----------




globos dijo:


> Que uno no sea de clase media alta o alta no quiere decir que uno sea un obeso, que sea un indocumentado, un iletrado, que carezca de intereses salubres, que sea adicto a las mierdas, es una cuestión meramente de elección subjetiva que hará la moda, que nada tiene que ver con pertenecer a una clase y por ende seguir una lógica común, en este caso comer ruffles en desayuno comida y cena, como si de abejas nos tratáramos que el destino y la lógica nos viene de serie.
> 
> Y mucho menos hoy, que tenemos supermercados cada 100 metros de todo tipo, con todo tipo de productos alimenticios.
> 
> Cuanto mal ha hecho el puto marxismo.



A veces no es cuestión de dinero.... yo gano un sueldo normalucho pero prefiero dejarme la pasta en comer bien y luego no salir de copas o de bares. La gente más "básica", por decirlo de alguna manera, gente sin inquietudes y poca cultura, suele, digo suele, habrá excepciones, comer fatal. Peor aún que el resto, porque doy por hecho que casi todo el mundo abusa de pan, harinas y tal, pero es que lo de los otros es exagerado.... 0 preocupación por su salud. Eso sí, luego no se cortan en ir de bares y tender pedazo de móviles. Yo esto lo he visto mucho en Vk, las cestas de la compra de gitanos y gente "vulgar" (kinkis, agitanados...), y luego la de gente más normal, ...y no hay color.
Este mensaje me ha quedado pelín clasista quizá :: pero en serio, lo he visto toda la vida.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Jun 2016)

globos dijo:


> Que uno no sea de clase media alta o alta no quiere decir que uno sea un obeso, que sea un indocumentado, un iletrado, que carezca de intereses salubres, que sea adicto a las mierdas, es una cuestión meramente de elección subjetiva que hará la moda, que nada tiene que ver con pertenecer a una clase y por ende seguir una lógica común, en este caso comer ruffles en desayuno comida y cena, como si de abejas nos tratáramos que el destino y la lógica nos viene de serie.
> 
> Y mucho menos hoy, que tenemos supermercados cada 100 metros de todo tipo, con todo tipo de productos alimenticios.
> 
> Cuanto mal ha hecho el puto marxismo.



Otro que no terminó la EGB.

Yo como igual que hace 3 años (a nivel de tipo de alimentos). Pero con una diferencia. Ahora vivo en un piso gratis (me ahorro 600 euros al mes)
Antes nunca comía huevos eco. Ahora siempre.
Antes apenas compraba marisco. Ahora varias veces a la semana
El aceite de coco o el ghee, eran cosas muy esporádicas. Ahora a diario. Igual que el aguate.
El jamón del bueno era un lujo asiático. Ahora lo como día sí día no.
Ahora siempre compro en una pescatería. Antes compraba el pescado en el súper.

Tengo más dinero y compro lo mismo que antes pero de una gama superior.

La gente de Barcelona lo entenderá. No es lo mismo vivir en Sarrià que en Nou Barris. 

Que el huevo tanto el rico como el pobre pueden saber que es un alimento nutritivo. Pero si yo tengo dinero me los compraré de mayor calidad y si no tengo dinero, me los compraré de peor calidad.

Que no es difícil de entender.


----------



## aminomepilla (8 Jun 2016)

¿La quinoa se puede tomar? ¿O también es muy glucémica?


----------



## NoRTH (8 Jun 2016)

con esta pequeñas premisas, método y su cumplimiento se ganará en salud.

Fuente Fitness Revolucionario.

Para quien no lo conozaca es del creador de desencadenado tú cuerpo es tu gimnasio y las recetas de los distintos menus son asequibles y no son muy complicados de llevar a cabo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Jun 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> En el carrefour de villaverde (zona sur barrio obrero), por ejemplo cosas ecológicas hay 4 contadas, un cacho de balda mal puesto, pero te vas al de Mar de Cristal (zona norte de madrid) y hay un espacio enorme de este tipo de productos...está claro que en una zona se demanda muy muy poco y en la otra mucho más.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 14:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Siempre es cuestión de dinero. De dinero y de curvas de utilidad (vulgo, preferencias personales).

Cuando te chorrea la pasta, comprar comida buena (y cara) no te supone tener que renunciar a otra cosa, por lo que no hace falta que valores mucho la comida cara para comprarla.

Cuando vas más escasito, comprar comida buena supone renunciar a otras cosas, y el porcentaje de gente dispuesta a hacer ese cambio es menor.


----------



## HA-250 (8 Jun 2016)

Científico de Harvard suplica que paremos el consumo de leche | AldeaViral


----------



## Clavisto (8 Jun 2016)

Me tenéis un poco intrigado con el aceite de coco.

¿Podéis explicarme como lo tomáis y qué beneficios os causa?

Gracias.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Jun 2016)

globos dijo:


> No se oxida al ser cocinado en altas temperaturas.



Ah...Bueno, yo no tomo nada frito y poco a la plancha. Pensaba que lo tomabáis en crudo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Jun 2016)

HA-250 dijo:


> Científico de Harvard suplica que paremos el consumo de leche | AldeaViral



Y así es cómo se manipulan las noticias en Internet, sea un medio importante o un blog basurilla.

Que la verdad no te estropee un buen titular.

Lo que dijo ese señor es que la leche desnatada puede aportar muchos azúcares, por tanto contribuyendo a la obesidad. Que la ingesta de leche no es necesaria también dijo, porque la aportación de calcio necesaria viene por otros alimentos de la dieta.


----------



## NoRTH (8 Jun 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Y así es cómo se manipulan las noticias en Internet, sea un medio importante o un blog basurilla.
> 
> Que la verdad no te estropee un buen titular.
> 
> Lo que dijo ese señor es que la leche desnatada puede aportar muchos azúcares, por tanto contribuyendo a la obesidad. Que la ingesta de leche no es necesaria también dijo, porque la aportación de calcio necesaria viene por otros alimentos de la dieta.



los lacteos y sus derivados se deben evitar en la medida de lo posible y creo que tambien son los más sencillos de sustituir,

peor es evitar las harinas y derivados , a quien no le gusta una buena tostada de pan con tomate y jamón serrano.

Alguna vez leí que lo pasa con las harinas refinadas actuales viene a ser como los dientes de una llave , geneticamente las primeras harinas encajaban perfectamente en nuestra cerradura metabólica , con la industrialización y elaboración de la actuales esa llave se ha modificado y es nuestro cuerpo el que es incapaz de modificar dicha cerradura para evitar los problemas.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (8 Jun 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Siempre es cuestión de dinero. De dinero y de curvas de utilidad (vulgo, preferencias personales).
> 
> Cuando te chorrea la pasta, comprar comida buena (y cara) no te supone tener que renunciar a otra cosa, por lo que no hace falta que valores mucho la comida cara para comprarla.
> 
> Cuando vas más escasito, comprar comida buena supone renunciar a otras cosas, y *el porcentaje de gente dispuesta a hacer ese cambio es menor*.



No sólo es por el dinero, si no por los hábitos y la adicción a ciertos tipos de comida, que la gente no es capaz de renunciar ni tampoco se creen los supuestos beneficios de dejar los hidratos porqué TODA la vida han escuchado lo contrario.

Cuando empecé con dieta cetogénica, lo que más me costó fueron los desayunos. Llevaba casi toda la vida comiendo pan (unos 100gr) con tomate y embutido y un cafe con leche grande (250ml), con su correspondiente azúcar, para desayunar. Las comidas y cenas las llevaba medianamente bien, porqué siempre comes más variado, y muchas veces había comido carne, pescado, marisco o huevos con verduras de acompañamiento. 

Ahora desayuno queso y/o jamón sin pan, o huevos revueltos, o bacon con huevos, sin pan, y a la gente le entra un cortocircuito cuando se lo explico porqué sin sus cereales, o sus galletas, o sus tostadas con mermelada, no saben vivir... Y si les explico que cuando no consumes hidratos no tienes hambre, ni deseo por los hidratos, me tratan directamente de tarado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> No sólo es por el dinero, si no por los hábitos y la adicción a ciertos tipos de comida, que la gente no es capaz de renunciar ni tampoco se creen los supuestos beneficios de dejar los hidratos porqué TODA la vida han escuchado lo contrario.
> 
> Cuando empecé con dieta cetogénica, lo que más me costó fueron los desayunos. Llevaba casi toda la vida comiendo pan (unos 100gr) con tomate y embutido y un cafe con leche grande (250ml), con su correspondiente azúcar, para desayunar. Las comidas y cenas las llevaba medianamente bien, porqué siempre comes más variado, y muchas veces había comido carne, pescado, marisco o huevos con verduras de acompañamiento.
> 
> Ahora desayuno queso y/o jamón sin pan, o huevos revueltos, o bacon con huevos, sin pan, y a la gente le entra un cortocircuito cuando se lo explico porqué sin sus cereales, o sus galletas, o sus tostadas con mermelada, no saben vivir... Y si les explico que cuando no consumes hidratos no tienes hambre, ni deseo por los hidratos, me tratan directamente de tarado.



A falta de evidencia sobre una mayor concentración de gente concienciada en las clases altas, la puntualización es irrelevante.

Entre los ricos y entre los pobres, el uso y costumbre es el que es, el que usted describe.

Sólo un pequeño porcentaje de la población se ha molestado en informarse más allá de lo que nos cuentan por la tele.

El resultado es que, en general, ricos y pobres comen lo que nos han contado que se come.

Y de entre el escaso grupo que no, a los ricos les cuesta menos esfuerzo relativo comprar comida de calidad, por lo que la comprarán más que los pobres.


----------



## NoRTH (8 Jun 2016)

ahora mismo existe una cruzada por introducir las harinas y semillas de *espelta* , digamos que es otra manera de seguir introduciendo cereales vendiendonos la moto de que son saludables ( obviamente son menos daniños que los refinados o tratados ) 

Así que de un tiempo a esta parte ya no es dificil encontrar en supermercados desde la tipica pasta hecha con espelta , diversidad de panes y galletas ... pero lo que te acaba descolocando es cuando grandes corporaciones incluyen en los yogures este tipo de semillas .

Que quiero decir con esto, pues quienes mueven los hilos saben cuando alguien se sale 
del camino marcado ,observan y dan el zarpazo llevando a su terreno lo menos malo para convertirlo en mierda industrial.


----------



## aminomepilla (8 Jun 2016)

NoRTH dijo:


> ahora mismo existe una cruzada por introducir las harinas y semillas de *espelta* , digamos que es otra manera de seguir introduciendo cereales vendiendonos la moto de que son saludables ( obviamente son menos daniños que los refinados o tratados )
> 
> Así que de un tiempo a esta parte ya no es dificil encontrar en supermercados desde la tipica pasta hecha con espelta , diversidad de panes y galletas ... pero lo que te acaba descolocando es cuando grandes corporaciones incluyen en los yogures este tipo de semillas .
> 
> ...



Que si que si, pero la quinoa es buena o mala, coño, que tengo un curry en la sarten que solo es muy dificil de tomar.

El arroz creo que no me sienta mal, la quinoa tengo mis dudas, con la patata me fui por la pata abajo.

P.D He perdido 3 kilos en tres semanas desde que no tomo hidratos, lo mejor es que no tengo ni gases ni resacas aunque me pase.


----------



## Dabicito (8 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> No sólo es por el dinero, si no por los hábitos y la adicción a ciertos tipos de comida, que la gente no es capaz de renunciar ni tampoco se creen los supuestos beneficios de dejar los hidratos porqué TODA la vida han escuchado lo contrario.
> 
> Cuando empecé con dieta cetogénica, lo que más me costó fueron los desayunos. Llevaba casi toda la vida comiendo pan (unos 100gr) con tomate y embutido y un cafe con leche grande (250ml), con su correspondiente azúcar, para desayunar. Las comidas y cenas las llevaba medianamente bien, porqué siempre comes más variado, y muchas veces había comido carne, pescado, marisco o huevos con verduras de acompañamiento.



Por eso os gastáis la pasta y os coméis tanto el tarro con mil productos, hacéis vericuetos por no comer una tostada de pan en el desayuno. 

Sois una nueva moda del consumismo.


----------



## NoRTH (8 Jun 2016)

aminomepilla dijo:


> Que si que si, pero la quinoa es buena o mala, coño, que tengo un curry en la sarten que solo es muy dificil de tomar.
> 
> El arroz creo que no me sienta mal, la quinoa tengo mis dudas, con la patata me fui por la pata abajo.
> 
> P.D He perdido 3 kilos en tres semanas desde que no tomo hidratos, lo mejor es que no tengo ni gases ni resacas aunque me pase.



como he puesto por ahi en otro post , leete las etiquetas , y la quinoa si quieres comerla al menos comprala en un herbolario .

y si quieres acompañar carnes o pescados tienes infinidad de posibilidades con guarniciones hechas con verduras.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 16:45 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> Por eso os gastáis la pasta y os coméis tanto el tarro con mil productos, hacéis vericuetos por no comer una tostada de pan en el desayuno.
> 
> Sois una nueva moda del consumismo.




vericuetos los haces cuando te vas fuera de casa , el resto es vagancia : lo facil es irse al super y comprar todo envasado


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> En el caso de que sea verdad que todos los estudiados comen parecido, poca grasa y un porrón de verduras... Para qué sirve el estudio? Un estudio requiere variables para ver variaciones, no constantes para ver... El que?



¿otro analfabeto estadístico?

¿alguien aquí tiene medio idea de lo que es la estadística? 

El grupo comparativo es cualquier con una dieta alta en grasas (más del 25%). 

Eso incluye a los yanquis y a los chinos urbanitas, ya de aquel entonces (que NO tomaban mucha azúcar pero sí empezaron a comer mucha más carne que los chinos del campo). 

Para todo lo demás están los coeficientes de correlación. 

No se pueden obtener conclusiones firmes solamente observando los datos crudos, hay que analizarlos, mirarlos y fijarse en datos aislados no es un análisis estadístico.

Sobre todo cuando además estás observando relaciones bidimensionales, cuando el estudio china compara y relaciona unas 65 variables a la vez (análisis multidimensional).

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 17:08 ----------




aminomepilla dijo:


> Que si que si, pero la quinoa es buena o mala, coño, que tengo un curry en la sarten que solo es muy dificil de tomar.
> 
> El arroz creo que no me sienta mal, la quinoa tengo mis dudas, con la patata me fui por la pata abajo.
> 
> P.D He perdido 3 kilos en tres semanas desde que no tomo hidratos, lo mejor es que no tengo ni gases ni resacas aunque me pase.



hasta cinco kilos de peso no son más que glucógeno y agua.

El tema de las intolerancias es otra cuestión. Se pueden curar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> allá voy con la respuesta al analfabeto anumérico que tiene cero idea de estadística, como la Denise Minger, la super-reputada científica y matemática que es universalmente citada por los medios paleomagufos como la refutadora definitiva del estudio china, y de paso todo estudio anterior o posterior que ose sugerir que es bueno comer menos productos animales.
> 
> 1.- en primer lugar, todos los pueblos chinos de la gráfica, excepto los Tuoli, comían una dieta BAJA EN GRASAS (25% o menos) para los estándares convencionales, y, sobre todo, para los estándares paleomagufos.
> 
> ...



A ver querido Sugus, para llamar anumerico a alguien primero tendrias que tener mas formacion que la otra persona, cosa que dudo mucho. Ademas entre otras cosas dentro de mi formacion la estadistica, el algebra y el calculo han tenido una posicion destacada. Me parece bastante ridiculo tener que hacer gala de unos conocimientos que dudo mucho que tengas mas alla de saber leer cuatro tablas de informacion nutricional. Patetico.

Dicho esto eres tu el que afirma que el consumo de proteina animal es perjudicial, para eso tendrian que haber pruebas muy solidas. Pruebas que tu no has aportado.

Ademas ahora recientemente tambien has empezado a decir que las grasas son nocivas y nos van a hacer daño a largo plazo. Algo de nuevo que tendrias que probar.

Sin esas pruebas nos tenemos que quedar con unas analiticas impecables, que es la unica herramienta que tenemos a mano. Ademas de la perdida de peso y la notable ganancia de energia que hemos notado aqui la mayoria.

Como unica prueba llevas años repitiendo como un papagallo que el estudio de china demuestra tus tesis. Llegado a este punto los datos que ponen en el estudio son los que son.

Para no agotar tu veloz intelecto voy a poner solo dos graficas, quitando todas las de cancer que pueden haber factores ambientales, dejo las mas relacionadas con factores metabolicos, la de diabetes y la de enfermedades coronarias.













Seria Ud tan amable de decirme como se puede sacar de dicho estudio la conclusion de que estadisticamente, la carne (o la grasa) pueblos de la derecha, es peor que la alimentacion practicamente vegana de los pueblos de la izquierda?

Si en dicho estudio hay algun dato mas relevante estaria encantado de saber de el.

No tiene que hacer un gran esfuerzo que son solo dos graficas y estan muy claras.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2016)

en fin, es como hablar contra la pared, lee un poco y si quieres le escribes:

China Study author Colin Campbell slaps down critic - Vegsource.com

ahí tienes todos los enlaces que quieras.

Yo he desmontado el "análisis" de la parte que pusiste, y tú no has has dicho nada acerca de esos argumentos porque en realidad tu formación en estadística básica es similar a la periodista.

Ala, a cagar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en fin, es como hablar contra la pared, lee un poco y si quieres le escribes:
> 
> China Study author Colin Campbell slaps down critic - Vegsource.com
> 
> ...



Impresionante la respuesta colgada en una pagina vegana de intachable 'imparcialidad'. Solo hay un pequeño detalle. Cuando se te rebate un estudio con numeros hay que contestar con numeros.

El Sr Campbell hace exactamente lo mismo que tu, cuando se le dan datos concretos y numeros en vez de aportar numeros y datos concretos o rebatir los que aportamos los demas, se limita a decir que el otro no tiene razon con palabras rimbombantes pero cero numeros.

Pero no, ante los numeros hay que hacer algo mas que patalear como un niño pequeño al que le quieren quitar su juguete, al no tener otro argumento.

De verdad Sugus, no puedes llamar a alguien anumerico y no saber sumar dos mas dos.

Tu total ausencia de sentido critico es innegable.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya me dirás que tiene de vergonzoso....
> 
> Que la gente que tiene más dinero, accede a otro tipo de comida no es ningún secreto. Que la mierda la comemos todos? Pues sí. Pero los alimentos de calidad, tb los comen más los que más dinero tienen.
> 
> ...



Hoy en Carrefour, entrecot de Wagyu 30 €, evidentemente no lo he comprado, me he quedado con las ganas, y en el envase te pone que es la carne cardiosaluble, con omega-3... Vaya si lo saben estos hijos de puta!

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 19:35 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Me tenéis un poco intrigado con el aceite de coco.
> 
> ¿Podéis explicarme como lo tomáis y qué beneficios os causa?
> 
> Gracias.



Utilízalo para freír!


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Impresionante la respuesta colgada en una pagina vegana de intachable 'imparcialidad'. Solo hay un pequeño detalle. Cuando se te rebate un estudio con numeros hay que contestar con numeros.
> 
> El Sr Campbell hace exactamente lo mismo que tu, cuando se le dan datos concretos y numeros en vez de aportar numeros y datos concretos o rebatir los que aportamos los demas, se limita a decir que el otro no tiene razon con palabras rimbombantes pero cero numeros.
> 
> ...



ya veo, ya, qué cojones tendrá que ver dónde ha escrito el buen Campbell su respuesta, ¿también tiene que publicarla en una revista científica de primer nivel como todos sus anteriores trabajos, incluido el estudio China? :XX:

ala, confiesa que no te has enterado de lo que he dicho o de lo que dice, de manera mucho más completa, el doctor Campbell, y por eso ni lo has leido (si es que sabes inglés).

Verdaderos datos dice :XX: ) :fiufiu: :cook: :XX: me desorino vivo.

Creo que ya tengo troleo para un rato, voy a ir destacando la respuesta de Campbell a la Denise, por partes, para que quien quiera vaya enterándose bien de la cuestión.




En otro orden de cosas, la dieta cetogénica para la epilepsia tiene una eficacia sólo del 50%, y obviamente no es saludable a largo plazo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ya veo, ya, qué cojones tendrá que ver dónde ha escrito el buen Campbell su respuesta, ¿también tiene que publicarla en una revista científica de primer nivel como todos sus anteriores trabajos, incluido el estudio China? :XX:
> 
> ala, confiesa que no te has enterado de lo que he dicho o de lo que dice, de manera mucho más completa, el doctor Campbell, y por eso ni lo has leido (si es que sabes inglés).
> 
> ...



Rebate los numeros de la grafica o calla la puta boca.

Y si se leer ingles y no aporta ni un dato solo palabreria. Y si claro que tiene relevancia que sea una pagina vegana. Eso es propaganda peor que la de los testigos de Jehova.

Ya has quedado bastante como un inutil, y dudo que tengas la minima formacion para poder rebatir nada. Carne de secta.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Rebate los numeros de la grafica o calla la puta boca.
> 
> Y si se leer ingles y no aporta ni un dato solo palabreria. Y si claro que tiene relevancia que sea una pagina vegana. Eso es propaganda peor que la de los testigos de Jehova.
> 
> Ya has quedado bastante como un inutil, y dudo que tengas la minima formacion para poder rebatir nada. Carne de secta.



allá voy con la respuesta al analfabeto anumérico que tiene cero idea de estadística, como la Denise Minger, la super-reputada científica y matemática que es universalmente citada por los medios paleomagufos como la refutadora definitiva del estudio china, y de paso todo estudio anterior o posterior que ose sugerir que es bueno comer menos productos animales.

1.- en primer lugar, todos los pueblos chinos de la gráfica, excepto los Tuoli, comían una dieta BAJA EN GRASAS (25% o menos) para los estándares convencionales, y, sobre todo, para los estándares paleomagufos.

2.- Derivado del punto 2, es lógico que la mortalidad sea más o menos parecida, que es lo que se observa en el gráfico. La diferencia puede deberse a una variación aleatoria, a la diferencia en el porcentaje de grasa o a otro factor. Para saberlo hay que calcular los coeficientes de correlación multidimensionales correspondientes. Lo cual no se puede hacer "a ojo". 

Y es que analizar unos datos crudos no es observar a ojo relaciones en una gráfica, eso es el paso -1, por decir.

3.- Los Tuoli tenían una ingesta de alimentos animales (proteína y grasa) totalmente estacional, durante meses apenas comían alimentos de origen animal ni grasas, con lo que forman un valor atípico respecto de la variable que se quiere medir y hay que sacarlos de esa tabla de pueblos chinos, TODOS LOS CUALES COMEN POCA GRASA COMPARADA CON LOS ESTÁNDARES OCCIDENTALES DE ENTONCES Y DE AHORA.

4.- Hay otros estudios anteriores y posteriores que también miden una correlación prácticamente lineal con el porcentaje de grasa en la dieta, sobre todo animal, y la incidencia de cánceres de todo tipo. 

5.- Colin Campbell, muy amablemente y sin ninguna necesidad por su parte, realizó estos comentarios a la susodicha, y le invitó a que se formase matemáticamente para después analizar de verdad los datos. A ojo solamente como que no 

En fin, que ni puta idea. Sacar el 99% de los datos de tu dieta de blogueros analfabestias es lo que tiene.

El 1% restante es vuestra experiencia, que en principio no voy a desestimar, si vosotros creéis que os va bien, veremos qué dice el futuro próximo.

Me da más miedo que a vuestros hijos les vais a recomendar la misma mierda mórbida.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 20:47 ----------

pues va a ser que el Campbell no se ha sacado sus conclusiones del culo apestoso de algún paleomagufo con el colon putrefacto:

Here are a few representative publications of those supportive data for the six models that we explored in our book:
Breast cancer (Marshall JR, Qu Y, Chen J, Parpia B, Campbell TC. Additional ecologic evidence: lipids and breast cancer mortality among women age 55 and over in China. Europ. J. Cancer 1991;28A:1720-1727; Key TJA, Chen J, Wang DY, Pike MC, Boreham J. Sex hormones in women in rural China and in Britain. Brit. J. Cancer 1990;62:631-636.)
Liver cancer (Campbell TC, Chen J, Liu C, Li J, Parpia B. Non-association of aflatoxin with primary liver cancer in a cross-sectional ecologic survey in the People's Republic of China. Cancer Res. 1990;50:6882-6893; .Youngman LD, Campbell TC. Inhibition of aflatoxin B1-induced gamma-glutamyl transpeptidase positive (GGT+) hepatic preneoplastic foci and tumors by low protein diets: evidence that altered GGT+ foci indicate neoplastic potential. Carcinogenesis 1992;13:1607-1613).
Energy utilization (Horio F, Youngman LD, Bell RC, Campbell TC. Thermogenesis, low-protein diets, and decreased development of AFB1-induced preneoplastic foci in rat liver. Nutr. Cancer 1991;16:31-41:Campbell TC. Energy balance: interpretation of data from rural China. Toxicological Sciences 1999;52:87-94).
Colon cancer (Campbell, T.C., Wang G., Chen J., Robertson, J., Chao, Z. and Parpia, B. Dietary fiber intake and colon cancer mortality in The People's Republic of China. In: Dietary Fiber, Chemistry Physiology and Health Effects, (Ed. Kritchevsky, D., Bonfield, C., Anderson, W.), Plenum Press, New York, 473-480, 1990).
Affluent-Poverty Diseases (Campbell TC, Chen J, Brun T, et al. China: from diseases of poverty to diseases of affluence. Policy implications of the epidemiological transition. Ecol. Food Nutr. 1992;27:133-144).
Protein-growth rate (Campbell TC, Chen J. Diet and chronic degenerative diseases: a summary of results from an ecologic study in rural China. In: Temple NJ, Burkitt DP, eds. Western diseases: their dietary prevention and reversibility. Totowa, NJ: Humana Press, 1994:67-118; Campbell TC, Junshi C. Diet and chronic degenerative diseases"perspectives from China. Am. J. Clin. Nutr. 1994;59:1153S-1161S).

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 20:47 ----------

Por cierto kulo smith, toma palabrería sin datos :XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> allá voy con la respuesta al analfabeto anumérico que tiene cero idea de estadística, como la Denise Minger, la super-reputada científica y matemática que es universalmente citada por los medios paleomagufos como la refutadora definitiva del estudio china, y de paso todo estudio anterior o posterior que ose sugerir que es bueno comer menos productos animales.
> 
> 1.- en primer lugar, todos los pueblos chinos de la gráfica, excepto los Tuoli, comían una dieta BAJA EN GRASAS (25% o menos) para los estándares convencionales, y, sobre todo, para los estándares paleomagufos.
> 
> ...



Va la ultima intervencion y paso de ti y tus chaladuras:

1. Las graficas TODAS tienen mayor incidencia de enfermedades en las poblaciones veganas que en las omnivoras. TODAS ES TODAS. Se ve a simple vista pero solo tienes que hacer la media de todos los pueblos de izda y dcha. Es una operacion matematica sencilla si no sabes yo te enseño.

2. De pronto de decir proteina mal ahora grasa mala. NI UNA NI OTRA. Tambien se ve que no hay mayor incidencia en el pueblo mas grasofilo y proteinofilo.
Aclarate primero que es lo malo. De la grasa de origen vegetal que es la que mas tomamos aun no has dicho nada.

3. HACE FALTA SER UN PUTO RETRASADO...para pedirte numeros y ponerme referencias a todos los veganos del mundo

Por lo menos podias tener opinion propia. Dios que tio mas tonto de verdad.

Pd. Sugus, es imposible que acabases ni la E.G.B.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Va la ultima intervencion y paso de ti y tus chaladuras:
> 
> 1. Las graficas TODAS tienen mayor incidencia de enfermedades en las poblaciones veganas que en las omnivoras. TODAS ES TODAS. Se ve a simple vista pero solo tienes que hacer la media de todos los pueblos de izda y dcha. Es una operacion matematica sencilla si no sabes yo te enseño.
> 
> ...



joder, te estoy dando multitud de referencias, empezando por Campbell que es un científico de primer nivel (no un mierda como tú que no tiene ni puta idea de estadística, solo sabes insultar en vez de contraargumentar), y porfías con los adhominem.

a ver, ¿qué parte de que no puedes sacar conclusiones sólo por ver unos gráficos no entiendes? ¿entiendes siquiera qué es un valor atípico? 

Aprende inglés y lee la puta contestación, que nadie te tiene que convencer de nada, la verdad es verdad la diga quien o escriba quien sea.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Va la ultima intervencion y paso de ti y tus chaladuras:
> 
> 1. Las graficas TODAS tienen mayor incidencia de enfermedades en las poblaciones veganas que en las omnivoras. TODAS ES TODAS. Se ve a simple vista pero solo tienes que hacer la media de todos los pueblos de izda y dcha. Es una operacion matematica sencilla si no sabes yo te enseño.
> 
> ...



No seas duro, ya sabemos todos los estragos del veganismo en el cerebro... Puede que el pobre no tenga la culpa.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2016)

pasarela de analfabetos anuméricos :XX:


----------



## Dabicito (8 Jun 2016)

Es que no hay que justificarse ante ninguna dieta, la comes y si te va bien pues adelante, pero no pretendas convencer a nadie de que lo que te va bien a tí (aquí y ahora) es una verdad universal aplicable al vecino, y menos en base a unos comentarios interpretativos de una bloguera, tratándolos como si fueran los cálculos de la NASA para el lanzamiento de la New Horizons.


----------



## Registrador (8 Jun 2016)

No entiendo porque seguis perdiendo el tiempo con el retarded de sunwuk.

Ponedlo en el ignore, y podemos seguir hablando los adultos.


----------



## Qui (8 Jun 2016)

Sinceramente, el sugus este es una de las personas más maleducadas que me he cruzado por el Internet. Siempre hablando con un halo de superioridad sin demostrar en ningún momento que pueda merecerla y faltando a todo el mundo que rebate sus argumentos sin aportar ninguno más allá que copiar enlaces hacia el puñetero estudio china.
A todo el mundo que le da datos o los interpreta (especialmente si son datos concretos) le llama anumérico y eso que él en ningún momento ha demostrado ninguna capacidad matemática ni siquiera básica. Se limita a insultar y punto.
Es un sectario que no ve más allá de sus creencias.
Y por su forma de expresarse con esa superioridad autoconcedida y con esa mala educación insultando a todo el que no piensa como él me parece una definición andante de lo que puede llegar a ser lo que todos entendemos por un perfecto gilipollas.
Cada día me dan ganas de estrenar el ignore con él pero no deja de sorprenderme como llega a superarse a si mismo.:8:


----------



## Dabicito (8 Jun 2016)

ya, pero en el tema de la bloguera tiene razón, o no?.


----------



## lewis (9 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho varios, pero cuando yo empecé a bajar de peso siguiendo las Tres Leyes (no azúcar, no harinas, no procesados) y comiendo del resto todo lo que me salía de los huevos la gente me preguntaba y yo les respondía con la verdad; a la tercera o cuarta cara de "este está loco" decidí cambiar de táctica y decir que se trataba de *pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego.*
> 
> Y así se quedaban contentos.
> 
> No lo intentes de otra forma que será peor para ti.



Pues yo al revés y sin mentir. Cuando me dicen que estoy más delgado les digo que como el doble que antes y si llega el caso les digo lo que he dejado...
y que vayan pillando !!!

¿Qué opináis de comer despacio porque me parece a mí que nuestros ancestros debían devorar?


----------



## Rauxa (9 Jun 2016)

30 Reasons Why Sugar Is Bad For Us - infographic

30 razones de porqué el azúcar es malo para la salud


----------



## Clavisto (9 Jun 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Pues yo al revés y sin mentir. Cuando me dicen que estoy más delgado les digo que como el doble que antes y si llega el caso les digo lo que he dejado...
> y que vayan pillando !!!
> 
> ¿Qué opináis de comer despacio porque me parece a mí que nuestros ancestros debían devorar?



Yo como como si me cronometraran; esto sí que no lo he cambiado. Y me parece más paleo.

Entre comer 15 veces al día y hacerlo como si estuvieras comiéndote el adagio de Albinoni es para no hacer otra puta cosa en la vida.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (9 Jun 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *A falta de evidencia sobre una mayor concentración de gente concienciada en las clases altas, la puntualización es irrelevante.*
> 
> Entre los ricos y entre los pobres, el uso y costumbre es el que es, el que usted describe.
> 
> ...



No es cierto. Y no hace falta dárselas de pedante para dar una opinión...

La gente con más dinero para gastar si que asocia caro=calidad, y los pobres asocian caro=porqueyovalguismo. 

Sólo tienes que ver las críticas que he recibido por parte de ciertos foreros que me comparan que la pechuga de pollo de mercadona es igual de buena nutricionalmente hablando que la de una pularda criada en libertad, o una fruta madurada a base de químicos con una fruta con todas sus horas de sol...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> ya, pero en el tema de la bloguera tiene razón, o no?.



Pues NO, no tiene razón, y por un montón de motivos.

El primero y más importante: el problema que tiene Sunwukung (y la mayoría de los veganos) con el China Study, es que entienden lo que quieren, y utilizan el estudio para defender sus posiciones: esto es, que la carne es dañina, con lo que no hay que comerla.

Pero nada más lejos de la realidad. El China Study (que hay que valorarlo y estudiarlo en su justa medida) es un estudio OBSERVACIONAL. Repito: OBSERVACIONAL. No es un estudio de intervención. Es un estudio observacional, y como tal, NO DEMUESTRA RELACIONES DE CAUSALIDAD. Por tanto, no es ni mucho menos concluyente a la hora de "demostrar" la relación entre el consumo de carne ¿? y la incidencia de determinados cánceres. 

Eso no significa que el estudio sea mentira o que sea inútil, ni mucho menos. Simplemente significa que los veganos no deberían tomarlo como arma arrojadiza, y ni mucho menos emplearlo como base de la justificación de su ideología dietética (que es lo que es el veganismo, una ideología).

Denise Minger le hace una crítica, muy extensa y fundamentada, pero no porque defienda que el estudio está mal hecho, sino porque ella, como ex-vegana, lo que quiere es demostrar que NO ES UN ESTUDIO QUE APOYE LAS TESIS VEGANAS como pretenden los veganos.

Por lo que leí de las críticas que Denise hace al China Study, el peor problema -y que demuestra a las claras el peligro de sacar conclusiones de un estudio observacional- es que, con los mismos datos que usa Campbell, en los pocos pueblos que tenían un consumo elevado de trigo, éstos tenían tasas mucho más altas de casi todas las enfermedades del estudio. ¿Significa esto que el trigo es malo-malísimo-peor que la carne? Pues podría ser. Pero podría ser otra cosa. Podría ser que en esas zonas había más fábricas, o que se fumara más, o qué se yo. Es lo que tiene un estudio observacional, que no demuestra causalidad porque CORRELACIÓN NO IMPLICA CAUSALIDAD.

Aparte, las críticas que una "bloguera anumérica" le ha hecho al China Study no serían tan descabelladas cuando el propio autor le ha respondido, por cierto, no negando lo que Denise escribe, SINO HACIENDO UN ATAQUE AD HOMINEM diciendo que la chica no tiene formación, que no sabe lo que dice... ienso: Qué curioso, ¿no?

Sunwukung: por mucho que lo pretendas, actualmente no hay ningún estudio reconocido que demuestre que comer carne o productos animales es "malo", así formulado. Hay confirmación de que los productos animales procesados (embutidos) están relacionados causalmente con ciertos tipos de cáncer (si bien con bajísimas tasas de incidencia), pero eso no quiere decir que no haya que comer carne, ni que sea peligroso comer productos animales, ni nada de eso. Tu ideología vegana te ciega.


----------



## Qui (9 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> ya, pero en el tema de la bloguera tiene razón, o no?.



Tienes justo encima la respuesta de Adrenocromo a la que yo solo quiero añadir una cosa. Cuando se trata de matemáticas da igual quien opine, o se tiene razón o no independientemente se quien se sea o qué formación se tenga.
La realidad es muy tozuda y la realidad matemática no es opinable. Cuando se quiere demostrar que algo no es cierto se hace con números o no se hace. O se da la razón a la crítica o se la rebate matemáticamente.
Hablar y nada más no sirve más que para desahogarse o justificarse ante personas sin sentido crítico.


----------



## kilipdg (9 Jun 2016)

Bueno vamos a ver.

Voy por la página 54 del hilo, ya que llevo 2 días leyéndolo desde el principio. Me lo leeré todo pero poco a poco, este hilo es oro puro en cuanto a información...

Si os gusta la idea, voy a poner mi caso personal paso a paso y semana a semana para ver cómo me va haciendo lo que habéis estado explicando tan bien por aquí.

Os cuento un poco sobre mí, para que haya una base:

- Tengo 30 años, mido 1,80 y peso 91 kilos.
- Mi trabajo es sedentario, trabajo en una oficina.
- Hago natación 1000 metros 2 veces a la semana (2000mts) a un ritmo decente.
- Me he comprado una bicicleta estática que me llega hoy, la idea es hacer mínimo 3 veces a la semana media horita.
- Tengo un banco de pesas en casa que voy haciendo de tanto en cuanto, pero que ahora me complementará a la piscina, bicicleta y también haré alguna abdominal (pero sin matarme).

Para que veáis que me lo voy a tomar en serio, aquí está la foto de mi físico actual, sin esconder barriga, sacándolo todo fuera 



Spoiler



















Os iré contando de vez en cuando si os interesa (mínimo una vez a la semana), qué es lo que voy haciendo, cómo me siento y si cambia o no mi físico, ya que como demuestran las imágenes tengo sobrepeso.

La idea es desayunar poco o nada (nunca tengo hambre cuando me levanto), un zumo de naranja, alguna pieza de fruta y ya. Lo que si es innegociable es el café, me tomo de media unas 3-4 tazas diarias, eso sí, las tomaré sin ningún tipo de azúcar ni aditivos.

Las salsas me las haré con la thermomix y las guardaré en tarrinas. Patatas... intentaré moderar el consumo pero ... uf esto me costará muchísimo. Tortilla de patatas, patatas hervidas con verdura, etc... es de mis comidas favoritas. Aquí no engaño a nadie, mínimo 1-2 veces a la semana voy a comer patatas. 

No soy de picotear entre comidas, eso sí a la hora de la comida y cena siempre me gusta comer fuerte, por lo que creo que este tipo de "hábito alimenticio" me puede venir de perlas. 

Frutos secos, fruta, verdura, carnes y pescados. Ahora que viene el veranito me gustan mucho los zumos de frutas que me los hago con la thermomix también, fresas con plátano, naranja con mango... 

Bueno os iré contando poco a poco, espero que os guste esta idea. Acepto sugerencias y los insultos los podéis obviar, ya sé que tengo cuerpo escombro a día de hoy.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Jun 2016)

Olvídate de los zumos de frutas. Y más que nunca al principio; en caso contrario lo tendrás chungo, chungo...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Bueno vamos a ver.
> 
> Voy por la página 54 del hilo, ya que llevo 2 días leyéndolo desde el principio. Me lo leeré todo pero poco a poco, este hilo es oro puro en cuanto a información...
> 
> ...



Si lo que quieres es perder peso, no tomes zumos, y mucho menos por la mañana. Come la fruta entera. Yo te recomendaría desayunar también huevo: por ejemplo una naranja y un huevo. Por demás, no veo ningún problema en las patatas. Come las que quieras.

Eso sí, elimina pan/harinas/azúcar y prcesados y basa tu alimentación en verduras, hortalizas, carne, pescado y frutos secos. Come hasta saciarte. Procura no comer más de tres veces al día. Y mete grasas saludables sin miedo. 

Ya nos irás contando.


----------



## kilipdg (9 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Olvídate de los zumos de frutas. Y más que nunca al principio; en caso contrario lo tendrás chungo, chungo...



Vale, 0 zumos.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Si lo que quieres es perder peso, no tomes zumos, y mucho menos por la mañana. Come la fruta entera. Yo te recomendaría desayunar también huevo: por ejemplo una naranja y un huevo. Por demás, no veo ningún problema en las patatas. Come las que quieras.
> 
> Eso sí, elimina pan/harinas/azúcar y prcesados y basa tu alimentación en verduras, hortalizas, carne, pescado y frutos secos. Come hasta saciarte. Procura no comer más de tres veces al día. Y mete grasas saludables sin miedo.
> 
> Ya nos irás contando.



Perfecto, si tengo hambre me como una manzana. Lo de los huevos, beicon etc lo dejaré para los fines de semana, quiero ser honesto y entre semana no me voy a levantar media hora antes para freírme un huevo... eso es una causa perdida, os lo digo ya xD.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> *Vale, 0 zumos.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto, si tengo hambre me como una manzana. Lo de los huevos, beicon etc lo dejaré para los fines de semana, quiero ser honesto y entre semana no me voy a levantar media hora antes para freírme un huevo... eso es una causa perdida, os lo digo ya xD.*



Tampoco estás tan mal para ser poco activo y tu peso, algo de michelín y la típica ginecomastia. Olvídate de sesiones maratonianas poco intensas de ejercicio, vienen bien muy de vez en cuando para variar o para intentar bajar tus pulsaciones mínimas pero dan muy poco rendimiento para lo que fatigan el sistema nervioso (más posibilidades de sobreentrenamiento)

Sesiones cortas y muy intensas es lo que funciona, el físico se aprieta más así.

Sobre el desayuno, puedes dejarlo hecho por las noches y en vez de huevo frito que sea duro y revuelto. Lo calientas y ya está. Es lo que suelo hacer yo.

Saludos.


----------



## euromelon (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Bueno vamos a ver.
> 
> Voy por la página 54 del hilo, ya que llevo 2 días leyéndolo desde el principio. Me lo leeré todo pero poco a poco, este hilo es oro puro en cuanto a información...
> 
> ...



Los cafes puedes tomartelos con Stevia. Pero no la mierda que compras en Mercadona . (que de stevia no tiene na)


----------



## Qui (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Vale, 0 zumos.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto, si tengo hambre me como una manzana. Lo de los huevos, beicon etc lo dejaré para los fines de semana, quiero ser honesto y entre semana no me voy a levantar media hora antes para freírme un huevo... eso es una causa perdida, os lo digo ya xD.



Eso mismo pensaba yo y ahora que le pongo huevos para desayunar a mi hijo tardo lo mismo que antes en ponerle el típico vaso de leche (quizá un minuto más). Prueba un día si te apetece y verás como es lo mismo. En el tiempo que sale el café está listo.


----------



## kilipdg (9 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tampoco estás tan mal para ser poco activo y tu peso, algo de michelín y la típica ginecomastia. Olvídate de sesiones maratonianas poco intensas de ejercicio, vienen bien muy de vez en cuando para variar o para intentar bajar tus pulsaciones mínimas pero dan muy poco rendimiento para lo que fatigan el sistema nervioso (más posibilidades de sobreentrenamiento)
> 
> Sesiones cortas y muy intensas es lo que funciona, el físico se aprieta más así.
> 
> ...



El problema de las sesiones intensas es que no puedo hacerlas en su mayoría.

Debí haberlo puesto en el primer post pero... Tuve un accidente muy grave de moto y tengo una rodilla jodida. Puedo caminar normal pero eso de cargar tanto la rodilla y hacer ejercicios intensos no puedo hacerlos, de ahí que haga piscina y me haya comprado la bici estática. Con las pesas tampoco tengo problemas obviamente.



Qui dijo:


> Eso mismo pensaba yo y ahora que le pongo huevos para desayunar a mi hijo tardo lo mismo que antes en ponerle el típico vaso de leche (quizá un minuto más). Prueba un día si te apetece y verás como es lo mismo. En el tiempo que sale el café está listo.



Pero huevos duros, no? Es que no me hacen mucha gracia la verdad... y comérmelos a palo seco.. soy de levantarme con el tiempo justo, ducharme, vestirme, pillar una manzana por ejemplo y salir pitando para el curro.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 12:25 ----------




euromelon dijo:


> Los cafes puedes tomartelos con Stevia. Pero no la mierda que compras en Mercadona . (que de stevia no tiene na)



Prefiero el café sólo la verdad, no tengo problema ahí. Es más, antes lo tomaba sin azúcar, pero volví a caer por culpa de las máquinas de café de la oficina, que sin azúcar sabe a rayos y centellas. Pero como tenemos máquina nespresso, me llevo mis cápsulas de casa y a tomar por saco.


----------



## acrisius (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Bueno vamos a ver.
> 
> Voy por la página 54 del hilo, ya que llevo 2 días leyéndolo desde el principio. Me lo leeré todo pero poco a poco, este hilo es oro puro en cuanto a información...
> 
> ...




Mucho ánimo. Yo me acerqué a eso de ponerse en forma, no por que estuviera obeso, sino porque no me acababa de gustar en el espejo. Mi estilo de vida era sedentario (y casi lo sigue siendo), pero le eché ganas. Reconozco que me sobrevaloré, y compré un libro de Adrian Weale sobre el entrenamiento físico del SAS (si, las fuerzas especiales del ejército británico). Pronto me dí cuenta de que era una burrada para alguien que apenas comenzaba tras años de «hacer lo justo». Paré a tiempo, antes de acabar lesionado.

Empecé de cero, corriendo un poco. Seguí subiendo el ritmo, corriendo un par de veces o tres a la semana, y cuidando un poco más mi alimentación (más ensaladas y cenas ligeras, pero tampoco hay que contar cada caloría). Eso no significa que convirtiera mi cuerpo en un templo; nadie me quita el chocolate negro ni el azucar del café.

Ahora mismo lo habitual para mantenerme es correr 4 km al día, bastante poco, pero intenso. No quiero adelgazar más, sino ganar músculo. Toca correr menos y hacer más pesas, flexiones, etc.

¿Resultados? Sin tocar un gimnasio he perdido 9-10 kg, quedandome en 58-59 kg, y el cuerpo ya empieza a marcarse (especialmente el pecho). Los últimos análisis de sangre y orina estaban perfectos, y mira que no como pescado, y dono sangre regularmente.
Si pudiera dar algún consejo, es que no te fuerces demasiado, que más vale mejorar poco a poco que lesionarte y tener que parar. Ah, y que aproveches más los exteriores, así la actividad se hace más divertida (la motivación es de lo más importante).


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (9 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Por demás, no veo ningún problema en las patatas. Come las que quieras.



Come las que quieras si quieres engordar.


----------



## sada (9 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Otro que no terminó la EGB.
> 
> Yo como igual que hace 3 años (a nivel de tipo de alimentos). Pero con una diferencia. Ahora vivo en un piso gratis (me ahorro 600 euros al mes)
> Antes nunca comía huevos eco. Ahora siempre.
> ...



como usas el aceite de coco???

y tanto que no es lo mismo vivir en Sarrià que en Nou Barris


----------



## Qui (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Pero huevos duros, no? Es que no me hacen mucha gracia la verdad... y comérmelos a palo seco.. soy de levantarme con el tiempo justo, ducharme, vestirme, pillar una manzana por ejemplo y salir pitando para el curro.





Nop. Yo pongo una sartén pequeña al fuego con mantequilla a fuego fuerte, mientras casco, bato el huevo y le añado lo que me parece (bacon, chorizo, queso... depende del día) en medio minuto ya está caliente la sartén. Lo vierto y uso una lengua para darlo la vuelta. En menos de un minuto está en el plato.
Yo también pensaba que era un rollo pero al probar ves que no lleva nada de tiempo y es un desayuno espectacular.
Mi hijo ya no quiere otra cosa y era de los de leche con galletas, magdalena y demás.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Jun 2016)

He cambiado de hábitos alimenticios hace una temporada ...

- De lunes a viernes: desayuno zumo natural, leche con café, avena, arándanos y almendras. Almuerzo 1 pieza de fruta y 4 nueces. Comida de plato único y ensalada, generalmente carne o pescado, donde incluyo algo de guacamole/gazpacho/salmorejo refrigerados, aún siendo industriales me parecen buenos. 1 día a la semana igual arroz basmati "prefabricado" con calamares. Cena tortilla de algo (espinacas/jamón/queso/champiñones/atún...) o sardinas en aceite de oliva, con ensalada de tomate bueno. Beber, agua embotellada, y poco.

- Fines de semana: añado una tostada con mantequilla y mermelada al desayuno. Comidas fuera de casa similares, pero incluyendo patatas fritas generalmente. Esos días media caja de cervezas y una botella de vino tinto. 

- Siempre con pan en comidas y cenas, pero poco (1 barra me dura 4 días).

- Ayer en la piscina una excompi me dijo qué delgado estaba. Mido 1,76 y peso 79 kilos, trabajo sedentario, algo de piscina y "walking" 2 días x 1 hora y pico. Hace un par de años pesaba sobre 84 kilos, hace 15 sobre 90.


Edito: esta mañana me he pesado y ya son 78, la anterior vez fue el mes pasado. Y acabo de ajustar el pasador del cierre del reloj, desde otoño pasado. Son 2 mms. pero es otro indicio.


----------



## Zekko (9 Jun 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Nop. Yo pongo una sartén pequeña al fuego con mantequilla a fuego fuerte, mientras casco, bato el huevo y le añado lo que me parece (bacon, chorizo, queso... depende del día) en medio minuto ya está caliente la sartén. Lo vierto y uso una lengua para darlo la vuelta. En menos de un minuto está en el plato.
> Yo también pensaba que era un rollo pero al probar ves que no lleva nada de tiempo y es un desayuno espectacular.
> Mi hijo ya no quiere otra cosa y era de los de leche con galletas, magdalena y demás.



Yo lo hago exactamente igual solamente con la diferencia que en lugar de mantequilla uso aceite de coco, es un desayuno TOP


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> *El problema de las sesiones intensas es que no puedo hacerlas en su mayoría.
> 
> Debí haberlo puesto en el primer post pero... Tuve un accidente muy grave de moto y tengo una rodilla jodida. Puedo caminar normal pero eso de cargar tanto la rodilla y hacer ejercicios intensos no puedo hacerlos, de ahí que haga piscina y me haya comprado la bici estática. Con las pesas tampoco tengo problemas obviamente.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no se que tipo de problema tienes en la rodilla, la norma principal es que todo ejercic¡o que moleste la zona afectada descartado pero dime cual es el tipo de problema que tienes (nombre y grado si los tiene) y a lo mejor te puedo contar más. No te puedes ni imaginar el montón de ejercicios que se pueden hacer sin afectar a las rodillas y sudar la gota gorda. Dependiendo de lo que sea se puede entrenar alrededor de la zona afectada e incluso mejorarla en bastantes casos.

Huevos duros o revueltos con champiñones, coliflor, acelgas, judías o lo que sea de verdura, se deja hecho por la noche, se calienta un poco y para dentro. Son ejemplos depués pueden valer muchísimas cosas, tortilla francesa con espinacas lo que sea. Pero que si no hay hambre nada más levantarse no pasa nada, te lo llevas al curro y en el descanso desayunas si tienes hambre y si siguies sin tenerla pues a la comida.

Saludos.


----------



## kilipdg (9 Jun 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Nop. Yo pongo una sartén pequeña al fuego con mantequilla a fuego fuerte, mientras casco, bato el huevo y le añado lo que me parece (bacon, chorizo, queso... depende del día) en medio minuto ya está caliente la sartén. Lo vierto y uso una lengua para darlo la vuelta. En menos de un minuto está en el plato.
> Yo también pensaba que era un rollo pero al probar ves que no lleva nada de tiempo y es un desayuno espectacular.
> Mi hijo ya no quiere otra cosa y era de los de leche con galletas, magdalena y demás.



Gracias, lo probaré.



zapatitos dijo:


> Bueno, no se que tipo de problema tienes en la rodilla, la norma principal es que todo ejercic¡o que moleste la zona afectada descartado pero dime cual es el tipo de problema que tienes (nombre y grado si los tiene) y a lo mejor te puedo contar más. No te puedes ni imaginar el montón de ejercicios que se pueden hacer sin afectar a las rodillas y sudar la gota gorda. Dependiendo de lo que sea se puede entrenar alrededor de la zona afectada e incluso mejorarla en bastantes casos.
> 
> Huevos duros o revueltos con champiñones, coliflor, acelgas, judías o lo que sea de verdura, se deja hecho por la noche, se calienta un poco y para dentro. Son ejemplos depués pueden valer muchísimas cosas, tortilla francesa con espinacas lo que sea. Pero que si no hay hambre nada más levantarse no pasa nada, te lo llevas al curro y en el descanso desayunas si tienes hambre y si siguies sin tenerla pues a la comida.
> 
> Saludos.



- Cabeza fémur partida (se recuperó bien pero hay alguna secuela en la zona de la cadera, no me tuvieron que poner prótesis).
- Rodilla casi reconstruida por completo, me la hice añicos. Tengo una placa con clavos.
- Rótula me queda 1/4 parte de ella, el resto me la quitaron.

No aguanto mucho rato en pie sin moverme, y la rodilla la doblo unos 100-110º, también noto que he perdido mucha fuerza en esa zona como es normal.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> - Cabeza fémur partida (se recuperó bien pero hay alguna secuela en la zona de la cadera, no me tuvieron que poner prótesis).
> - Rodilla casi reconstruida por completo, me la hice añicos. Tengo una placa con clavos.
> - Rótula me queda 1/4 parte de ella, el resto me la quitaron.
> 
> No aguanto mucho rato en pie sin moverme, y la rodilla la doblo unos 100-110º, también noto que he perdido mucha fuerza en esa zona como es normal.



Menudo hostión te tuviste que meter...¿tomas medicación? Esto es importante según nuestros expertos.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> ya, pero en el tema de la bloguera tiene razón, o no?.



no leen lo que escribo y aún así dicen que copio y pego información, que en realidad no es algo incorrecto, es lo que hacen ellos, pero yo pego estudios científicos confirmados, no de blogueros analfabetos.

Yo tengo claro quiénes son los perfectos gilipollas.

Ya acaba de pasar lo que me temía, ahora al niño le dan huevos de desayunar, grasa y proteína animal, cuando a los 18 años tenga la aorta obstruida (como pasó con los reclutas de 18 y 19 años estadounidenses en la guerra de Corea), se preguntarán que han hecho mal. 

según ellos esto es imposible comiendo grandes cantidades de cualquier tipo de carbohidrato:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ni una cosa ni la otra.
> Eso sí, voy con cuidado de no decir la palabra "paleodieta" ni de ser extremista. Simplemente les digo que reflexionen hasta que punto los cereales deben formar parte de la base de la alimentación.
> 
> Piensa que esta gente sube de primaria donde en los pasillos y en su gimnasio tienen colgada en la pared la famosa pirámide mediterranea. Y en los comedores escolares dan de comer la típica comida mediterranea (macarrones, pan, lácteos...).
> ...





no voy por ahí

a esas edades muchos pibes empiezan en el gimnasio

al primer cachas que ven, puede ser el monitor, le preguntan qué come

le dice que arroz con pollo cada media hora

entonces ellos quieren arroz con pollo cada media hora

si no estás hecho un superman entonces les da igual que vean que eres un tío en forma, pensarán que hay gente que come de puta pena y también tienen cuerpos decentes aunque no piensen que los tendrían espectaculares de comer mejor

la dietas mediterráneas están de puta madre, de hecho en Italia, Israel o Líbano que son paises donde se sigue cocinando y comiendo en casa, poco gordo se ve de mediana o avanzada edad

lo que pasa es que dieta mediterránea en España es lentejas con chorizo, cocido, tortilla de papas, huevos fritos con jamón, frutas, estofados, ensaladas, pollo frito, calamares a la romana, pisto manchego, espinacas de estas catalanas, sardinas al horno o gazpachos


...no macarrones blandos con ketchup


----------



## Dabicito (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Gracias, lo probaré.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es ningún problema, puedes trabajar el tren superior graduando pesos y probando nuevas combinaciones, cuando adelgaces más entrenar dominadas, etc. etc. ... Además leo que el cardio lo haces nadando. Es la conjunción ideal para conseguir un cuerpo Danone. 

Respecto a la comida, sé prudente y no hagas caso de lo que te digan aquí porque te volverás loco, es mejor que vayas poco a poco. Cada día, cada semana, cada més, irás incorporando cosas nuevas, y dejando otras de lado.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no leen lo que escribo y aún así dicen que copio y pego información, que en realidad no es algo incorrecto, es lo que hacen ellos, pero yo pego estudios científicos confirmados, no de blogueros analfabetos.
> 
> Yo tengo claro quiénes son los perfectos gilipollas.
> 
> ...



El día que tenga un hijo, va a ser de todo menos vegetariano:
Diario de un pastillero: Veganismo y niños: Súplica


Una niña vegana de 12 años tiene los huesos de una persona de 80
12 Year Old Vegan Has the Bones of an 80 Year Old

Lactancia materna y veganismo
Vegan Breastfeeding Kills Baby | The Healthy Home Economist


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues NO, no tiene razón, y por un montón de motivos.
> 
> El primero y más importante: el problema que tiene Sunwukung (y la mayoría de los veganos) con el China Study, es que entienden lo que quieren, y utilizan el estudio para defender sus posiciones: esto es, que la carne es dañina, con lo que no hay que comerla.
> 
> Pero nada más lejos de la realidad. El China Study (que hay que valorarlo y estudiarlo en su justa medida) es un estudio OBSERVACIONAL. Repito: OBSERVACIONAL. No es un estudio de intervención. Es un estudio observacional, y como tal, NO DEMUESTRA RELACIONES DE CAUSALIDAD. Por tanto, no es ni mucho menos concluyente a la hora de "demostrar" la relación entre el consumo de carne ¿? y la incidencia de determinados cánceres.



The findings described in the book are not solely based on the China survey data, even if this survey was the most comprehensive (not the largest) human study of its kind. As explained in the book, I draw my conclusions from several kinds of findings and it is the consistency among these various findings that matter most.

y luego pone una pequeña muestra de estudios, que ya he referenciado.



> Eso no significa que el estudio sea mentira o que sea inútil, ni mucho menos. Simplemente significa que los veganos no deberían tomarlo como arma arrojadiza, y ni mucho menos emplearlo como base de la justificación de su ideología dietética (que es lo que es el veganismo, una ideología).
> 
> Denise Minger le hace una crítica, muy extensa y fundamentada, pero no porque defienda que el estudio está mal hecho, sino porque ella, como ex-vegana, lo que quiere es demostrar que NO ES UN ESTUDIO QUE APOYE LAS TESIS VEGANAS como pretenden los veganos.



la crítica de Denise Minger es incorrecta, ya expuse porqué, incluso ella borró un comentario de una personas especializada en estadística epidemiológica del cáncer, misma que Campbell muestra en su respuesta larga:

Your analysis is completely OVER-SIMPLIFIED. Every good epidemiologist/statistician will tell you that a correlation does NOT equal an association. By running a series of correlations, you've merely pointed out linear, non-directional, and unadjusted relationships between two factors. I suggest you pick up a basic biostatistics book, download a free copy of "R" (an open-source statistical software program), and learn how to analyze data properly. I'm a PhD cancer epidemiologist, and would be happy to help you do this properly. While I'm impressed by your crude, and - at best - preliminary analyses, it is quite irresponsible of you to draw conclusions based on these results alone. At the very least, you need to model the data using regression analyses so that you can account for multiple factors at one time.

He visto este comentario en multitud de ocasiones de profesionales matemáticos, y a poco que repases la estadística de primer año (o del bachiller), verás por tí mismo porqué Denise no ha hecho ningún análisis real.



> Aparte, las críticas que una "bloguera anumérica" le ha hecho al China Study no serían tan descabelladas cuando el propio autor le ha respondido, por cierto, no negando lo que Denise escribe, SINO HACIENDO UN ATAQUE AD HOMINEM diciendo que la chica no tiene formación, que no sabe lo que dice... Qué curioso, ¿no?
> 
> Sunwukung: por mucho que lo pretendas, actualmente no hay ningún estudio reconocido que demuestre que comer carne o productos animales es "malo", así formulado. Hay confirmación de que los productos animales procesados (embutidos) están relacionados causalmente con ciertos tipos de cáncer (si bien con bajísimas tasas de incidencia), pero eso no quiere decir que no haya que comer carne, ni que sea peligroso comer productos animales, ni nada de eso. Tu ideología vegana te ciega.



Si una persona me dice que no tengo formación académica en psicología, o en literatura japonesa, no es un ad hominem, es una verdad como un templo. Las patadas que mete Denise en su "análisis" demuestran una falta ABSOLUTA de formación estadística. No ha leído ni un libro de bachiller 

No, no hay un solo estudio que sugiere (en biología en general no se pueden probar de manera absoluta las hipótesis) que una dieta, NO VEGANA SINO BAJA EN PRODUCTOS ANIMALES; MUY BAJA, es la ideal para el ser humano estadísticamente hablando (para la mayoría), hay miles. Es más, Campbell mismo rechaza el término vegano o incluso vegetariano.

Si hubieras leído el libro o la respuesta de Campbell, los habrías visto.

No hay un solo defensor de una dieta basada en alimentos de origen animal que al principio no fuera un acérrimo defensor de la postura tradicional y ortodoxa (a más proteína mejor y la carne es esencial), pero todos han cambiado su postura y sus hábitos alimenticios en base a años de estudios y evidencias a todos los niveles.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 17:17 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> El día que tenga un hijo, va a ser de todo menos vegetariano:
> Diario de un pastillero: Veganismo y niños: Súplica
> 
> 
> ...



blogueros esa es vuestra fuente de información:

Growth and development of British vegan children. - PubMed - NCBI

Lo sano es inflarlo a carne, siempre y cuando no coma más de dos frutas al día, claro.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 17:19 ----------




Qui dijo:


> Tienes justo encima la respuesta de Adrenocromo a la que yo solo quiero añadir una cosa. Cuando se trata de matemáticas da igual quien opine, o se tiene razón o no independientemente se quien se sea o qué formación se tenga.
> La realidad es muy tozuda y la realidad matemática no es opinable. Cuando se quiere demostrar que algo no es cierto se hace con números o no se hace. O se da la razón a la crítica o se la rebate matemáticamente.
> Hablar y nada más no sirve más que para desahogarse o justificarse ante personas sin sentido crítico.



otro analfabeto anumérico. Lo de los Tuoli todavía no lo has entendido, a que sí campeón, VALOR ATÍPICO, busca que significa (y factores de confusión o desviación).

---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 17:20 ----------

Pero el caso es que se puede adelgazar con una dieta de 80% de las calorías procedentes de los carbohidratos, a pesar de los "picos de insulina". Qué cosas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> A los paleos al final les va a pasar como a los perros, están perdiendo la capacidad de metabolizar hidratos y claro, luego cuando los comen les sientan mal, cada uno hace con su cuerpo lo que quiere...



Serae pq la fruta y la verdura no contienen hidratos. Cuanta tontería hay que leer!


----------



## Berytus (9 Jun 2016)

Buenas,

Hace tiempo que os voy siguiendo, aunque hasta ahora no me he atrevido a participar. Me gustaría hacer unas preguntas, especialmente a las foreras que siguen la "paleo": ¿habéis notado cambios en vuestras reglas (disminución)?¿podéis contarme que cantidades coméis aproximadamente?

Muchas gracias


----------



## kilipdg (9 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Menudo hostión te tuviste que meter...¿tomas medicación? Esto es importante según nuestros expertos.



Un año y medio de recuperación, me pegué una buena ostia si xD

Nada de medicación, pero como ya dije hay que saber dónde están mis límites, y los ejercicios esos de intensidad alta pues no los veo nada viables.

Hoy he empezado con 20 min de bici estática con un poco de pesas y muy bien.

No he desayunado, al mediodía he comido merluza al horno con verduras, por la tarde me he comido una manzana y un par de lonchas de jamón serrano recién cortado, y a la noche lomo a la plancha con tortilla de espárragos verdes.

Hoy 0 azúcar, la verdad es que no tengo mono de momento.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Vale, 0 zumos.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto, si tengo hambre me como una manzana. Lo de los huevos, beicon etc lo dejaré para los fines de semana, quiero ser honesto y entre semana no me voy a levantar media hora antes para freírme un huevo... eso es una causa perdida, os lo digo ya xD.



Ten huevos cocidos en la nevera. Ya si hasta eso te da pereza los venden ya cocidos.

Lo de los cafes ningun problema. Te costara al principio tomarlos sin nada. 

Y recuerda apartir de que retires azucar y harinas, come sin miedo de todo lo demas. De hecho es la forma de no fracasar. Si comes de menos pecaras en lo que no debes. Y empieza a pensar que la grasa no solo necesaria, es imprescindible, cacao, aove, frutos secos sin miedo.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 20:38 ----------




kilipdg dijo:


> Un año y medio de recuperación, me pegué una buena ostia si xD
> 
> Nada de medicación, pero como ya dije hay que saber dónde están mis límites, y los ejercicios esos de intensidad alta pues no los veo nada viables.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien hago 1000 m de piscina (de vez en cuando), desde que hago trabajo mas fisico no nado tanto. Lo que te sugiero es que apliques el HIIT a los mil metros. En vez de hacerlos al tran tran, haz unos cuantos largos para calentar y luego pequeños descansos y haz ida y vuelta a todo lo que te den los musculos. Como dice el Sr Rauxa te apretaras mas. Fisicamente se ve un desarrollo distinto. Procura usar los abdominales al nadar, eso se consigue heciendo brazadas muy largas.

Se trata de hacer los largos a toda velocidad y con descansos.


----------



## kilipdg (9 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ten huevos cocidos en la nevera. Ya si hasta eso te da pereza los venden ya cocidos.
> 
> Lo de los cafes ningun problema. Te costara al principio tomarlos sin nada.
> 
> ...



gracias gente, iré citando mi post inicial y poniendo los resultados, a ver qué tal.

Hay que ponerse guapote para la playa xD


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Bueno vamos a ver.
> 
> Voy por la página 54 del hilo, ya que llevo 2 días leyéndolo desde el principio. Me lo leeré todo pero poco a poco, este hilo es oro puro en cuanto a información...
> 
> ...



Whole30! Investiga.


----------



## Dabicito (9 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ten huevos cocidos en la nevera. Ya si hasta eso te da pereza los venden ya cocidos.
> 
> Lo de los cafes ningun problema. Te costara al principio tomarlos sin nada.
> 
> ...




hace meses que no nado, pero coincido más o menos en lo dicho, un día distancia laga, otro día series, y el resto el Km.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Vale, 0 zumos.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto, si tengo hambre me como una manzana. Lo de los huevos, beicon etc lo dejaré para los fines de semana, quiero ser honesto y entre semana no me voy a levantar media hora antes para freírme un huevo... eso es una causa perdida, os lo digo ya xD.



Hierve 7 huevos el domingo por la tarde y cómete un huevo duro cada mañana.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> *Un año y medio de recuperación, me pegué una buena ostia si xD
> 
> Nada de medicación, pero como ya dije hay que saber dónde están mis límites, y los ejercicios esos de intensidad alta pues no los veo nada viables.
> 
> ...



Lo de la intensidad era suponiendo que no tenías ningún problema físico pero obviamente no parece que estés para hacer sprints ni subir escaleras corriendo o a la pata coja. Yo te lo decía porque pensaba que sería condrolamacia, artrosis, menisco, ligamentos, etc que son cosas muy típicas, pero con eso que tienes yo no me atrevo a recomendarte ni que respires un poco más fuerte, haz lo que te diga un experto que te vea como reaccionas, desde Internet eso es imposible.

Saludos.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (10 Jun 2016)

*Fat vs Carbs [grasas contra carbohidratos]*

Es un artículo en inglés del New Scientist _[sólo una introducción, para el texto completo hay que suscribirse]:_

Fat vs carbs: What's really worse for your health? | New Scientist

FEATURE 7 June 2016
*Fat vs carbs: What’s really worse for your health?* 
_Grasas contra hidratos de carbono: ¿Cuáles son realmente peores para la salud?_

The traditional balanced diet may be way out of whack. To fight obesity and diabetes, doctors and nutritionists are embracing diets that were once called fads

_La tradicional dieta equilibrada podría ser un descontrol. Para evitar la obesidad y la diabetes, médicos y nutricionistas están adhiriéndose a dietas que se tomaron por modas._







By Clare Wilson

“PEOPLE have told me what I do is dangerous. They have walked away from me at meetings,” says David Unwin, a doctor practising in Southport, UK. Unwin suggests to his patients with type 2 diabetes or who want to lose weight that they do the opposite of what official health advice recommends. He advises them to stop counting calories, eat high-fat foods – including saturated fats – and avoid carbohydrates, namely sugar and starch. Telling people to avoid sugar is uncontroversial; the rest is medical heresy.

'_La gente me ha dicho que lo que hago es peligroso. Se han largado de mis conferencias' cuenta David Unwin, doctor que ejerce en Southport, RU. Unwin sugiere a sus pacientes con diabetes tipo 2 y a los que quieren perder peso que hagan lo contrario de lo que prescriben los canales oficiales de Salud. Les aconseja dejar de contar calorías, comer grasas -incluso saturadas- y evitar hidratos de carbono (azúcares y farináceas). Pedirle a la gente que evite el azúcar no tiene controversia; lo otro es una herejía médica.
_
But crazy as it sounds, Unwin has found that most of his diabetes patients who follow this advice are getting their blood sugar back under control, and that some are coming off medication they have relied on for years. Those who are overweight are slimming down.

_Por muy disparatado que suene, Unwin ha observado que muchos de los pacientes diabéticos que han seguido su consejo consiguen recuperar el control de los niveles de azúcar en sangre, y algunos están dejando la medicación que llevaban durante años. Los que tienen sobrepeso están adelgazando._

This might seem like just another controversial fad diet, but a growing number of researchers, doctors and nutritionists around the world are backing it, and reporting their findings in peer-reviewed medical journals. Last month, the National Obesity Forum, a UK body for health professionals involved in weight management, made headlines when it overhauled its advice, telling people to ditch calorie-counting, low-fat foods and carbs in favour of fats.

_Quizá todo esto solo parezca otra controversia sobre una dieta de moda, pero un creciente número de investigadores, médicos y nutricionistas en todo el mundo lo están respaldando y aportando sus resultados en publicaciones científicas. El último mes, el National Obesity Forum, acaparó los titulares cuando replanteó sus consejos diciendo a la gente que dejé de contar calorías, las comidas bajas en grasas y los hidratos de carbono en favor de las grasas._

The recommendations provoked a furious backlash from mainstream scientists and dieticians, but they should concern us all. If the advice is to be believed, starchy food isn’t just bad for diabetes, it makes us fat and causes heart attacks. This is analogous to finding that smoking protects people from lung cancer, says David Haslam an obesity specialist at the Lister Hospital in Stevenage, UK, and head of the...

_Las recomendaciones han provocado una fuerte reacción en los científicos y nutricionistas tradicionales, pero esto nos atañe a todos. Si el consejo deviene en certeza, las farináceas no son solo malas por generar diabetes, también engordan y causan ataques al corazón.

'Esto es como afirmar que fumar protege a la gente del cáncer de pulmón', dice David Haslam, un especialista en obesidad en el Lister Hospital in Stevenage, RU..._


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> según ellos esto es imposible comiendo grandes cantidades de cualquier tipo de carbohidrato:



Meeeec, defecto lógico.

La proposición de sus adversarios es:

"No se puede *engordar* con una dieta *pobre* en azúcares y almidones"

Usted la ha transformado en:

"No se puede *adelgazar* con una dieta *rica* en azúcares y almidones"

Esas dos proposiciones, pese a lo que pueda parecerle, no son la misma.

Nadie niega que se pueda adelgazar con una dieta rica en azúcares y almidones. Si hasta hay un caso de un pájaro que adelgazó a pesar de enchufarse voluntariamente y como experimento 1/3 de sus calorías en forma de oreos, pastelitos y otras mierdas.

Lo que se afirma es que es mucho más difícil, depende fuertemente de las predisposiciones genéticas, y además le está dando al páncreas una tralla totalmente innecesaria.

Y ese es el motivo por el que:

1.- A mucha gente le falla: si no tienes la predisposición genética (y la voluntad a prueba de bombas) necesaria, fallarás una y otra vez. Y no sólo eso, sino que además cada vez que fallas asfaltas el camino para que la próxima vez sea aún más difícil (trampa metabólica)

2.- La gente que no está activamente tratando de controlar su peso tiene más posibilidad de ir engordando con una alimentación de esas características

3.- Encima, llegado un momento en el que el páncreas se canse o el cuerpo se vuelva insulinoresistente, de regalo una diabetes.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Jun 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Meeeec, defecto lógico.
> 
> La proposición de sus adversarios es:
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:

Suscribo todas tus palabras una por una. Es que no es excluyente. Yo aún diría más: ni siquiera afirmo tajantemente que "No se puede *engordar* con una dieta *pobre* en azúcares y almidones". Lo que yo propongo es que es DIFÍCIL engordar con una dieta pobre en azúcares y (más que almidones) harinas, por todos los motivos que se han expuesto...

Pero te aconsejo que no te esfuerces. No se puede razonar con Sunwukung.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Suscribo todas tus palabras una por una. Es que no es excluyente. Yo aún diría más: ni siquiera afirmo tajantemente que "No se puede *engordar* con una dieta *pobre* en azúcares y almidones". Lo que yo propongo es que es DIFÍCIL engordar con una dieta pobre en azúcares y (más que almidones) harinas, por todos los motivos que se han expuesto...
> 
> Pero te aconsejo que no te esfuerces. No se puede razonar con Sunwukung.



Difícil.
Una palabra muy relevante en esta discusión, porque no somos máquinas perfectas e idénticas, *ni nuestro funcionamiento es determinista*.

Hay una dispersión, tanto genética como ambiental. Es decir, que asimilando la variabilidad a una campana de Gauss, por supuesto que hay una pequeña proporción de extremales, gente capaz de adelgazar a punta de hidratos y gente que es capaz de engordar sin ellos.

Claro que cualquiera puede facilitar UN presunto contraejemplo. Pero si no se pueden facilitar grandes cantidades de contraejemplos, lo más probable es que ese contraejemplo sea un extremal, algo que no nos sirve para nada a los normales.

Es como el tema de los sexos y sus diferencias: se dice que el hombre es más fuerte que la mujer, o que la mujer tiene mejores capacidades multitarea que el hombre.

¿Significa eso que no pueda haber mujeres más fuertes que muchos hombres? ¿U hombres más capaces de multitarea que muchas mujeres?

NO. Significa que serán razonablemente escasos y estadísticamente anómalos. Pero encontrarlos no niega la premisa.


----------



## kilipdg (10 Jun 2016)

Spoiler






kilipdg dijo:


> Bueno vamos a ver.
> 
> Voy por la página 54 del hilo, ya que llevo 2 días leyéndolo desde el principio. Me lo leeré todo pero poco a poco, este hilo es oro puro en cuanto a información...
> 
> ...







En el Spoiler está el día 0.

Día 1: 

- Un poco de bici estática
- Un poco de pesas
- Comida del día: Merluza al horno con verduras, tortilla espárragos, manzana, lonchas jamón serrano, 6 lonchas de lomo a la plancha con jamón dulce (0,2 gr azúcar x 100gr), queso de oveja y cafés. Todo sin azúcar ni nada derivado del pan.

Día 0 pesaba 90,9 kilos
Día 1 90,2

Me he pesado a la misma hora y en ayunas, 700 gramos de pérdida de peso y no he comido poco.

Seguiremos informando


----------



## Redditch (10 Jun 2016)

Muy fuerte este articulo....

No se encontró la página


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2016)

Redditch dijo:


> Muy fuerte este articulo....
> 
> No se encontró la página



Conozco el chico.
Tiene una pagina facebook (VeganoCiencia). Resulta que dicha página era de Paleo, pero él se la adueñó (con toda la gente que había en el grupo) y le cambió el nombre por Vegano Ciencia.

Confunde varias cosas. Es capaz de reconocer que las harinas son malas para la salud, pero se empeña en decir que paleo=bajos hidratos.
Dice que a largo plazo la paleo (su concepción de paleo), es mala para la salud, pero resulta que por otro lado, él mismo reconoce que no hay estudios de larga duración (aún) sobre el tema.

Cuando le pones en aprietos, termina balbuceando cosas como la sostenibilidad del planeta y lo de comer cadáveres...

PAsaros por su Facebook (VeganoCiencia) y escribirle algo. Estará encantado


----------



## Redditch (10 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Conozco el chico.
> Tiene una pagina facebook (VeganoCiencia). Resulta que dicha página era de Paleo, pero él se la adueñó (con toda la gente que había en el grupo) y le cambió el nombre por Vegano Ciencia.
> 
> Confunde varias cosas. Es capaz de reconocer que las harinas son malas para la salud, pero se empeña en decir que paleo=bajos hidratos.
> ...




a mi ya solo el punto 7 y el punto 8 hacen que todo su articulo pierda toda credibilidad... que seguir una dieta paleo/cetogenica/atkins/lowcarb sea mala porque no es sostenible para el medio ambiente o para el bolsillo porque conlleva a consumir mas carne pues es un argumento bastante estupido.
Conclusion que como no hay suficientes reses y pescados para alimentar a toda la poblacion mundial tenemos que comer mierda y, digo yo, no seria mas facil limitar la poblacion mundial o empezar a darnos cuenta de que un planeta tiene recursos finitos y que debemos adaptarnos a el... no, la solucion es comer cereales y legumbres que te destrozan por dentro pero son baratas de producir... vaya argumento surrealista.
Ya puestos yo apostaria por empezar a mandar gente a otros planetas que en este ya estamos completos...ah no, que eso tambien sale caro...
Cuando mezclas conclusiones economicas en un articulo que deberia centrarse en SALUD y en lo que es mejor para el cuerpo humano me saltan todas las alarmas...


----------



## Teselia (10 Jun 2016)

Leyendo el 20 minutos...







Espero que se vea y lea bien.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Jun 2016)

Berytus dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Hace tiempo que os voy siguiendo, aunque hasta ahora no me he atrevido a participar. Me gustaría hacer unas preguntas, especialmente a las foreras que siguen la "paleo": ¿habéis notado cambios en vuestras reglas (disminución)?¿podéis contarme que cantidades coméis aproximadamente?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Pues nop ::
Yo personalmente soy de comer poco por lo general. Para la comida plato único y tal.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 11:59 ----------




Teselia dijo:


> Leyendo el 20 minutos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo leí ese artículo hace unas semanas... vaya tela.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (10 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Leyendo el 20 minutos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo malo es que no explica ni razona una mierda.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Leyendo el 20 minutos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que el que escribe este tipo de artículos no entiende nada del tema.

Tu no puedes bautizar el hecho de quitar el gluten como una "moda", cuando llevamos:
2 millones de años sin gluten
10.000 años o menos con algo de gluten.

Lo moda sería si acaso, comer gluten.

Y cuando alguien me dice que quitar el gluten es tontería, yo le respondo que me diga, que tiene de sano y necesario el gluten. Y ahí termina la conversación.


----------



## Zoidberg (10 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Leyendo el 20 minutos...
> 
> ...
> 
> Espero que se vea y lea bien.



Ya lo creo que se lee bien, menuda sarta de estupideces.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> En el Spoiler está el día 0.
> 
> Día 1:
> 
> ...



Hostias. Si yo como todo eso no vuelvo a ingerir nada en dos días.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 15:01 ----------




Datem dijo:


> Lo malo es que no explica ni razona una mierda.



De un tiempo a esta parte se huele el miedo...


----------



## Qui (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no leen lo que escribo y aún así dicen que copio y pego información, que en realidad no es algo incorrecto, es lo que hacen ellos, pero yo pego estudios científicos confirmados, no de blogueros analfabetos.
> 
> Yo tengo claro quiénes son los perfectos gilipollas.
> 
> ...



Explícame por favor (ya sabes que soy un alfabeto anumérico además de ingeniero) porqué el eliminar el azúcar y las harinas de la dieta de mis hijos les va a llevar a la tumba a los 18 añicos.
Te recuerdo que comen aún más fruta y verduras que antes de retirar estos dos grupos de alimentos.


----------



## Dabicito (10 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El problema es que el que escribe este tipo de artículos no entiende nada del tema.
> 
> Tu no puedes bautizar el hecho de quitar el gluten como una "moda", cuando llevamos:
> 2 millones de años sin gluten
> ...





La esperanza de vida está llegando a los 85 años, y los centenarios que salen en la noticias no se distinguen por no comer gluten ni cereales, comen de todo.

Estáis llevando este debate al paroxismo. Una cosa es limitar un alimento para mejorar la variedad y calidad general, y otra cosa es demonizarlo como causante de todas las enfermedades, cáncer inclusive. Es un disparate.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (10 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El problema es que el que escribe este tipo de artículos no entiende nada del tema.



Pues el autor del libro es que viene a ser un ejjjjjpertohhh, pues no es más que *profesor de filosofía china y religión*.

James Madison University - Assistant Professor of Religious Studies

El lobby triguero seguro que le invita a todas partes.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> La esperanza de vida está llegando a los 85 años, y los centenarios que salen en la noticias no se distinguen por no comer gluten ni cereales, comen de todo.
> 
> Estáis llevando este debate al paroxismo. Una cosa es limitar un alimento para mejorar la variedad y calidad general, y otra cosa es demonizarlo como causante de todas las enfermedades, cáncer inclusive. Es un disparate.



Vivimos más años? Pues si. Pero con salud?
Antes uno se moría de diabetes a los 30 años (o cuando fuera que se le produjera). Ahora? Es una enfermedad crónica. Te pinchas y a vivir.
O sea, que ha hecho la medicina o pirámide mediterranea? 
Ha hecho que la diabetes fuera a menos? Noooooooooooooooooo
Ha hecho que se curara la diabetes? Nooooooooooooooooooooo
Ha cronificado la diabetes y que no nos muramos de eso? Siiiiiiiiiiiiii

Y así con todo. 
Mi suegra tiene cada año un ataque de asma fuerte que le obliga a entrar en el hospital y estar ahí durante 3 días.
El primer ataque serio fue a los 50 años. Sin los avances médicos ya estaría muerta. Pero gracias a la medicina, continua siendo asmática pero vivita y coleando. Al próximo ataque, pastillita y listos. 
La ciencia lo que debería hacer es que mi suegra, nunca más vuelva a tener un ataque. Pero no, le sale más a cuenta que cada año tenga un ataque fuerte y vaya siempre medicada.

Y los ejpertos dicen que la diabetes se triplicará en los próximos 20 años. 
El día que digan que en los próximos años se reducirá la diabetes, la obesidad, los infartos... ese día me creeré la industria médica. De momento que les den.
Nos enferman y luego nos cronifican la enfermedad. 

Nunca habíamos comido tan mal pensando que comíamos tan bien.
La gente que tenemos ahora 40-60 años (y los más jóvenes tb), vamos a caer como moscas en los próximos años.) Cánceres de todo tipo, enfermedades degenerativas... Los cánceres en gente de 60 años van aumentando.

Mi sobrina de 4 años, se ha comido más chuches que yo en mis primeros 14 años de vida.
Esta misma sobrina ha faltado más a clase sólo en P4 que yo hasta COU.
Mi abuelo que tiene ahora 92 años y conduce coche, claro que come gluten. Pero el pan que comió en su día poco tiene que ver con el de ahora. Pero nunca ha comido chuches, ni cubatas, ni un bocadillo, ni lo he visto con un plato macarrones. El pan es para él un mero acompañamiento de sus verduras y su carne y su ensalada de su propio huerto. 

Mi padre falleció de un cancer a los 62 años, 4 amigas de mi pareja tienen a sus padres (De 60 y pocos) con cáncer, mi madre a los 50 le diagnosticaron un principio de artrosis.

Tu esperate que esta generación (Que ya está llegando) que se ha alimentado de macarrones, de bocadillos, de galletitas, de zumos industriales, de chuches, de palomitas, de nocillas, de Boca Bits...llegue a los 50-60 años.

Aquí preveo dos perfiles de personas:

- Los que van a tener muchos problemas a los 50-60 años y que van a fallecer más pronto que tarde
- Los que van a vivir más de 90 años sin problemas grandes al menos hasta esa edad. (como mi abuelo y tantos otros que han vivido del campo toda su vida, con una alimentación 90% natural y nada procesada).


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El problema es que el que escribe este tipo de artículos no entiende nada del tema.
> 
> Tu no puedes bautizar el hecho de quitar el gluten como una "moda", cuando llevamos:
> 2 millones de años sin gluten
> ...



es mentira, se llevan comiendo variedades salvajes de cereales y legumbres desde hace decenas de miles de años.

Actualízate.

Si acaso habla de cantidades, como la evidencia sugiere acerca de los alimentos de origen animal.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 18:51 ----------




Qui dijo:


> Explícame por favor (ya sabes que soy un alfabeto anumérico además de ingeniero) porqué el eliminar el azúcar y las harinas de la dieta de mis hijos les va a llevar a la tumba a los 18 añicos.
> Te recuerdo que comen aún más fruta y verduras que antes de retirar estos dos grupos de alimentos.



eso depende del porcentaje de grasa, proteínas y alimentos de origen animal (que suelen ir unidos) ingieran.

¿Qué porcentaje de las calorías de su diete proviene de esas categorías?

En la guerra de Corea se observó que entre los reclutas norteamericanos de 18-20 y pico años que morían en combate, había un índice de arteriosclerosis enormemente alto, tenían sus arterias obstruidas.

Y esto, en base a evidencia anterior y posterior, está muy correlacionado con una dieta alta en productos animales, y por tanto grasa y proteínas.

Mientras que sus homólogos coreanos tenían las arterias como patenas.

Es un factor, hay más, pero es uno determinante.

Lo que sí no es normal es que de repente hay un montón de alergias alimentarias, y eso sí tiene un origen extradietético.

Luego por eso a los que tienen alergia a ciertos alimentos dicen que son nocivos per se, pero nada que ver.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 18:54 ----------




El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Pues el autor del libro es que viene a ser un ejjjjjpertohhh, pues no es más que *profesor de filosofía china y religión*.
> 
> James Madison University - Assistant Professor of Religious Studies
> 
> El lobby triguero seguro que le invita a todas partes.



claro, Denise Minger es una eminencia en temas de nutrición ::

Igual que el Sisson, y otros blogueros paleos famosetes :ouch:

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 18:56 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Tu esperate que esta generación (Que ya está llegando) que se ha alimentado de macarrones, de bocadillos, de galletitas, de zumos industriales, de chuches, de palomitas, de nocillas, de Boca Bits...llegue a los 50-60 años.



que jeta, y criándonos con leche, huevos y carne TODOS los días, varias veces al día, y entre las generaciones más jóvenes los hay que comen prácticametne paleo, carne en todas las comidas y apenas carbohidratos.

y la generaciones de los abuelos comiendo carne TRES VECES POR SEMANA, y pan por un tubo.

Aparte de las vacunas, me parece que el efecto de la dieta en salud y longevidad está bien claro sólo en base a esas observaciones.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (10 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tu esperate que esta generación (Que ya está llegando) que se ha alimentado de macarrones, de bocadillos, de galletitas, de zumos industriales, de chuches, de palomitas, de nocillas, de Boca Bits...llegue a los 50-60 años.



No hace falta irse con tantos años. Conozco varios casos cercanos de diabéticos tipo 2 o de infartos con menos de 40 tacos... Ni me quiero imaginar cómo vamos a llegar a los 70. ::

Y, ya lo he explicado alguna vez, a mi pareja le detectaron resistencia a la insulina con 32 años, aunque muy probablemente hacía lustros que lo era, y le dijeron que o cambiaba de hábitos alimenticios, que los hidratos eran veneno, o que en 10 años más diabética perdida, y eso que ella se alimentaba "bien" según los estándares de los mass mierdas...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es mentira, se llevan comiendo variedades salvajes de cereales y legumbres desde hace decenas de miles de años.
> 
> Actualízate.
> 
> ...



Haces trampas al solitario:

- Decenas de miles = 10.000
20.000, 30.000? estamos donde mismo, un segundo en nuestra historia genetica.

De las patochadas de tus hamados lideres ya ni comento.

Y sobre la guerra de Corea una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (10 Jun 2016)

Off-topic: ¿Alguien practica el ayuno intermitente?


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Off-topic: ¿Alguien practica el ayuno intermitente?



Si y es algo bastante sencillo, simplemente dejas de desayunar cuando ya has hecho el cambio metabolico.

Se entiende consiste en no tomar nada solido desde la cena a la comida del dia siguiente. Yo segun dias solo un cafe, otros un zumo y otros el cacao puro soluble.

Con dos comidas al dia no se necesita mas (al menos para mi nivel de actividad fisica).


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Jun 2016)

son ciegos ante la evidencia:

Neanderthals Ate Plants, Too | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program

los coreanos deberían haber tenido más arteriosclerosis que los yanquis con su dieta a base de hamburguesas, leche y huevos, porque se ponían y ponen finos a carbohidratos.

No cuela, no son los carbos, ni siquiera el azúcar, lo que les tupió las arterias.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 19:46 ----------




> But a new analysis of Neanderthal remains from across the world has found direct evidence that contradicts the chemical studies. Researchers found fossilised grains of vegetable material in their teeth and some of it was cooked.
> Although pollen grains have been found before on Neanderthal sites and some in hearths, it is only now there is clear evidence that plant food was actually eaten by these people.





> Professor Alison Brooks, from George Washington University, told BBC News: "We have found pollen grains in Neanderthal sites before but you never know whether they were eating the plant or sleeping on them or what.
> "But here we have a case where a little bit of the plant is in the mouth so we know that the Neanderthals were consuming the food."



los cereales y las legumbres son paleo.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 19:55 ----------

por cierto consumo de coca cola en 1996, fijaos en China, en 1980 era todavía menor en todas partes:









> Research published in the journal Nature (on June 27, 2012) reports that almost the entire diet of our very early human ancestors, dating from 2 million years ago, consisted of leaves, fruits, wood, and bark—a diet similar to modern day chimpanzees.
> * According to research presented in a 2009 issue of Science, people living in what is now Mozambique, along the eastern coast of Africa, may have followed a diet based on the cereal grass sorghum as long as 105,000 years ago.
> 
> * Research presented in a 2011 issue of Proceedings of the National Academy of Science shows that even the Neanderthals ate a variety of plant foods; starch grains have been found on the teeth of their skeletons everywhere from the warm eastern Mediterranean to chilly northwestern Europe. It appears they even cooked, and otherwise prepared, plant foods to make them more digestible—44,000 years ago.
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> son ciegos ante la evidencia:
> 
> Neanderthals Ate Plants, Too | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program
> 
> ...



Sugus ya sabemos que eres Neardental, pero los demas no venimos de esa rama de homo, ademas estos se extinguieron 30.000 años a.c. 

La mierda de informacion que pones no aclara ni la antiguedad de esos vestigios ni de que son los 'pollen grains' que significa granos de polen.

Donde estan ahi los cereales?

Se sobrentiende que antes de empezar a cultivarlos ya los conocerian incluso comerian antes del neolitico. No se levantaron un dia y dijeron 'vamos a cultivar trigo', es de cajon.

De cuanto tiempo antes del neolitico? No se sabe, 1.000, 10.000 años antes del neolitico? Seguiria siendo un peo de vegano comparado con dos millones de años.

No se que leches quieres decir con ese mapa, confima lo que decimos. Los que tenian las arterias averiadas son los que tomaban azucar a sacos, los americanos.

Lo de la cocacola es un termometro de cuanto procesado toma una poblacion. Junto al refresco van el resto de multinacionales como si de plaga de langostas se tratase.

Pd. Sugus esfuerzate un poco mas y encuentra algun articulo donde hable de consumo de cereales en poblaciones paleoliticas de homo sapiens.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Jun 2016)

nuestros ancestros de hace dos millones de años comían como un chimpancé, y durante muchos miles de años después, hasta que aprendieron a cazar de una manera efectiva, siguieron siendo vegetarianos de base, con un aporte muy variable de alimentos de origen animal.

Y cuando ya se convirtieron en cazadores consumados, allí donde se podía se comía una dieta fundamentalmente vegetariana, porque es más fácil de obtener y más segura.

Y luego cuando surgió la agricultura, no hay pueblo cazador recolectar que al conocerla no la adopte.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nuestros ancestros de hace dos millones de años comían como un chimpancé, y durante muchos miles de años después, hasta que aprendieron a cazar de una manera efectiva, siguieron siendo vegetarianos de base, con un aporte muy variable de alimentos de origen animal.
> 
> Y cuando ya se convirtieron en cazadores consumados, allí donde se podía se comía una dieta fundamentalmente vegetariana, porque es más fácil de obtener y más segura.
> 
> Y luego cuando surgió la agricultura, no hay pueblo cazador recolectar que al conocerla no la adopte.



Ni en tus mas humedos sueños el homo sapiens (hace dos millones de años era otro tipo de hominido ancestral) es, fue o ha sido alguna vez vegetariano.

No me hagas mucho caso, pero creo que el neardental si y por eso se extinguio.
Quedas tu y cuatro tontos mas


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2016)

Dejamos de ser vegetarianos cuando bajamos de los árboles.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Jun 2016)

¿Cómo va a ser eso de que los humanos se alimentaban a base de cereales antes del neolítico Sunkwukung?


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Dejamos de ser vegetarianos cuando bajamos de los árboles.



vegetariano en este contexto significa que la mayoría de las calorías proceden de alimentos de origen vegetal, lo que los ingleses dicen plant-based diet.

Y esa es el tipo de dieta más extendida en el género homo durante toda su historia, con ciertos grupos que se vieron obligados a comer una dieta contraria: animal-based, que dirían los anglos (la verdad es que tienen un sistema de adjetivación más sencillo que el nuestro).

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 20:41 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a ser eso de que los humanos se alimentaban a base de cereales antes del neolítico Sunkwukung?



como base no, lo que está demostrado es que los comían en cantidades significativas.

Hay unos monos que se han especializado en comer cereales crudos.

Es lógico, puesto que anatómica y fisiológicamente somos antes recolectores que cazadores, aparte que es una actividad con mayor rendimiento calórico, para todas las especies.

Es lógico que cualquier ancestro nuestro buscase frutas, miel, tubérculos o plantas diversas (entre ellas cereales y legumbres, que recién brotadas son suculentas) para comer, antes incluso que la caza.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vegetariano en este contexto significa que la mayoría de las calorías proceden de alimentos de origen vegetal, lo que los ingleses dicen plant-based diet.
> 
> Y esa es el tipo de dieta más extendida en el género homo durante toda su historia, con ciertos grupos que se vieron obligados a comer una dieta contraria: animal-based, que dirían los anglos (al verdad es que tienen un sistema de adjetivación más sencillo que el nuestro).
> 
> ...



El concepto semi-vegetariano o poco vegetariano, no existe. O se es vegeta o no se es. O se comen productos animales o no se comen.

A lo mejor deberíamos encontrar un nuevo concepto para definir eso.
Un momento....lo he encontrado.
OMNÍVOROS


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nuestros ancestros de hace dos millones de años comían como un chimpancé, y durante muchos miles de años después, hasta que aprendieron a cazar de una manera efectiva, siguieron siendo vegetarianos de base, con un aporte muy variable de alimentos de origen animal.
> 
> Y cuando ya se convirtieron en cazadores consumados, allí donde se podía se comía una dieta fundamentalmente vegetariana, porque es más fácil de obtener y más segura.
> 
> Y luego cuando surgió la agricultura, no hay pueblo cazador recolectar que al conocerla no la adopte.



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas!


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El concepto semi-vegetariano o poco vegetariano, no existe. O se es vegeta o no se es. O se comen productos animales o no se comen.
> 
> A lo mejor deberíamos encontrar un nuevo concepto para definir eso.
> Un momento....lo he encontrado.
> OMNÍVOROS



ya he explicado el contexto, ¿quieres que diga "dieta basada en plantas", "dieta cuyo mayor porcentaje de las calorías procede de alimentos de origen vegetal", cada vez? Podría decir principalmente vegetariana, pero sigue siendo largo.

Si vegetariano es alguien que toma lácteos o huevos pero no carne o pescado, me parece que el significado que le estoy dando es correcto y conveniente en este contexto.

Omnívoro puede ser la dieta de un esquimal o la de nuestros abuelos, y son dietas que están en extremos opuestos del continuo dietético o nutricional.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> como base no, lo que está demostrado es que los comían en cantidades significativas.
> 
> Hay unos monos que se han especializado en comer cereales crudos.
> 
> ...



ya hombre y mi perra come lechuga y zanahorias o uvas, o almendras, lo cual la hace cazadora recolectora también

la cuestión con esos cereales es que cuántos días al año podían comerlos, hablamos de Europa

lo mismo va para otras frutas y tubérculos...¿qué tubérculos y frutas había en Europa y cuánto duraba la temporada? :rolleye:

sin embargo caza hay todo el año


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ya hombre y mi perra come lechuga y zanahorias o uvas, o almendras, lo cual la hace cazadora recolectora también
> 
> la cuestión con esos cereales es que cuántos días al año podían comerlos, hablamos de Europa
> 
> ...



Pues no se sabe, obviamente. Como tampoco se sabe cuánta carne comían realmente, los datos más antiguos fiables que yo conozco, y son de las heces de unos pocos individuos, son del mesolítico, y son de grupos que vivían en zonas con un clima templado-frío, no vivían como esquimales y en su dieta habían una proporción importante de alimentos vegetales (está en el libro de Seignalet, no era vegano).


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pues no se sabe, obviamente. Como tampoco se sabe cuánta carne comían realmente, los datos más antiguos fiables que yo conozco, y son de las heces de unos pocos individuos, son del mesolítico, y son de grupos que vivían en zonas con un clima templado-frío, no vivían como esquimales y en su dieta habían una proporción importante de alimentos vegetales (está en el libro de Seignalet, no era vegano).





El abanico de frutas endémicas de Europa, frutos secos incluidos, es muy escaso, de no ser por Asia y América tendríamos muy pocas. Su temporada se restringe al verano.

Tubérculos...más problemas. Ñames, batatas, papas, yucas o malanga no son europeas.

Las setas tienen también una temporada de recolección muy restringida

Es decir, estaba jodido vivir a base de vegetales y hongos como componente calórico principal por las temporadas cortas de clima que lo hacían posible.

Todo lo que se coma que no sean vegetales y hongos, son animales, por tanto el consumo de animales era forzosamente superior.

Cazadores en un porcentaje mucho mayor que recolectores y por supuesto el cereal es una anécdota en su dieta.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2016)

Es fácil pensar que el hombre se asentaba donde había agua: ríos, lagos, mar...
Con lo cual, el pescado debía formar parte de la alimentación durante todo el año. Pescar es relativamente fácil y con poco peligro.
Mamíferos como conejos, jabalíes, osos... y aves, ya debían ser más difíciles de cazar y si esto hibernan, pues casi imposible comerlos. Así que la carne debía ir más a temporadas, pero el pescado era para todo el año.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (10 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Yo hago dos comidas al día desde hace 1 año (con la paleo llevo más de 3), como 14:00 horas un plato muy fuerte y otro más ligero a las 22:00. Vamos, que me paso 16 horas sin comer y haciendo una vida activa.
> 
> p.d. me levanto sobre las 8:00.



¿Haces deporte por la mañana?
¿Has notado algún beneficio?
¿Lo recomendarías?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ni en tus mas humedos sueños el homo sapiens (hace dos millones de años era otro tipo de hominido ancestral) es, fue o ha sido alguna vez vegetariano.
> 
> No me hagas mucho caso, pero creo que el neardental si y por eso se extinguio.
> Quedas tu y cuatro tontos mas



El Neandertal es conocido como el gran cazador: 80% carne y 20% vegetales.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 21:58 ----------

Los neandertales completaban con vegetales su dieta carnívora | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


----------



## Dabicito (10 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Vivimos más años? Pues si. Pero con salud?
> Antes uno se moría de diabetes a los 30 años (o cuando fuera que se le produjera). Ahora? Es una enfermedad crónica. Te pinchas y a vivir.
> O sea, que ha hecho la medicina o pirámide mediterranea?
> Ha hecho que la diabetes fuera a menos? Noooooooooooooooooo
> ...




Mensaje manipulador el tuyo. 

Subir la esperanza de vida puede repercutir en achaques porque llegamos a viejo los débiles (efecto de las vacunas y la medicina), hace 100 años la mitad nos habríamos muerto antes de los 2 años.

Te olvidas de la falta de ejercicio y de hábitos de vida saludables. Alcohol, tabaco y lo que se descubra en el futuro (¿ondas electromagnéticas, móviles, consumo de agua embotellada? quién sabe)

La alimentación. Sigues mezclando intencionadamente el hábito de comer porquería compulsivamente (chucherías, comida basura, coca cola) con comer cereal. Mis padres, mis abuelos, mis tíos, toda la vida comiendo pan, y ningún episodio de cáncer en mi familia. Con eso no digo ni que ni sí ni que no, pero afirmaciones tan contundentes exigen pruebas contundentes y tú no las das.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El Neandertal es conocido como el gran cazador: 80% carne y 20% vegetales.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 21:58 ----------
> 
> Los neandertales completaban con vegetales su dieta carnívora | Sociedad | EL PAÍS



Shhh no le quites la ilusion a Sugus


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Mensaje manipulador el tuyo.
> 
> Subir la esperanza de vida puede repercutir en achaques porque llegamos a viejo los débiles (efecto de las vacunas y la medicina), hace 100 años la mitad nos habríamos muerto antes de los 2 años.
> 
> ...



Qué se haya quintuplicado la diabetes en los últimos años y que aparezca cada vez en gente más joven, a qué se debe?

Tu qué crees por qué uno se convierte en diabético?
Porqué no hacemos deporte y hace 50 años, sí?
Por los móviles?


Si no quieres ver la realidad allá tú. Yo lo tengo muy claro.

Tan claro que la industria farmacéutica y médica nos dicen A y haciendo A, según la OMS triplicaremos la diabetes en 20 años.

Pues nada, a seguir con las directrices oficiales.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Qué se haya quintuplicado la diabetes en los últimos años y que aparezca cada vez en gente más joven, a qué se debe?
> 
> Tu qué crees por qué uno se convierte en diabético?
> Porqué no hacemos deporte y hace 50 años, sí?
> ...



Nutritional Update for Physicians: Plant-Based Diets



> The presented case is a dramatic example of the effect a plant-based diet can have on biometric outcomes like blood pressure, diabetes, and lipid profile. The reduction in HbA1C from 11.1% to 6.3% in 3 months is much better than would be expected with monotherapy with metformin6 or daily exercise.





> It should be noted that the term plant-based is sometimes used interchangeably with vegetarian or vegan.





> Diabetes
> 
> Plant-based diets may offer an advantage over those that are not plant based with respect to prevention and management of diabetes. The Adventist Health Studies found that vegetarians have approximately half the risk of developing diabetes as nonvegetarians.19 In 2008, Vang et al20 reported that nonvegetarians were 74% more likely to develop diabetes over a 17-year period than vegetarians. In 2009, a study involving more than 60,000 men and women found that the prevalence of diabetes in individuals on a vegan diet was 2.9%, compared with 7.6% in the nonvegetarians.17 A low-fat, plant-based diet with no or little meat may help prevent and treat diabetes, possibly by improving insulin sensitivity and decreasing insulin resistance.
> 
> Barnard et al21 reported in 2006 the results of a randomized clinical trial comparing a low-fat vegan diet with a diet based on the American Diabetes Association guidelines. People on the low-fat vegan diet reduced their HbA1C levels by 1.23 points, compared with 0.38 points for the people on the American Diabetes Association diet. In addition, 43% of people on the low-fat vegan diet were able to reduce their medication, compared with 26% of those on the American Diabetes Association diet.18



yo también lo tengo muy claro.

Calóricamente no son los hidratos (cuyo consumo ha disminuido), ni siquiera el azúcar, los que representan el mayor crecimiento de las últimas décadas.


----------



## Dabicito (10 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nuestros ancestros de hace dos millones de años comían como un chimpancé, y durante muchos miles de años después, hasta que aprendieron a cazar de una manera efectiva, siguieron siendo vegetarianos de base, con un aporte muy variable de alimentos de origen animal.
> 
> Y cuando ya se convirtieron en cazadores consumados, allí donde se podía se comía una dieta fundamentalmente vegetariana, porque es más fácil de obtener y más segura.
> 
> Y luego cuando surgió la agricultura, no hay pueblo cazador recolectar que al conocerla no la adopte.




yo en esto estoy bastante de acuerdo. Cazar un buen bicho no es nada fácil, precisa de gran coordinación e inteligencia, nosotros no tenemos fuerza, ni velocidad, ni garras ni dientes para ello, tampoco veo a los monos cazando. Nuestra única arma es el lenguaje y la coordinación colectiva de bastantes personas, y eso se consigue hace relativamente poco. 

Pero es que incluso esos "carnívoros" no podrían cazar todos los días, al estar expuestos al azar del clima y los hábitats cambiantes, tendrían que tener otros sustentos base para ir tirando, siendo por tanto las buenas batidas algo circunstancial, tal vez incluso excepcional (y por eso exhaltadas en las pinturas rupestres, que son de poco antes del Neolítico). 

En definitiva, hay un sustrato de carne relativamente reciente en nuestros genes, (en según qué poblaciones, igual no en todas), siendo la base del género homo omnívora, esto es, comer de todo procedente de raíces, ramas, árboles, insectos, lo que no impide tampoco rapiñar cadáveres o robar huevos.

Una gran paradoja es que en el Neolítico es cuando se asegura el consumo de proteína animal, gracias a la domesticación, aseguramento de huevos, carne, etc.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 21:08 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Qué se haya quintuplicado la diabetes en los últimos años y que aparezca cada vez en gente más joven, a qué se debe?
> 
> Tu qué crees por qué uno se convierte en diabético?
> Porqué no hacemos deporte y hace 50 años, sí?
> ...



que se multiplique la diabetes .....se debe a comer una tostada de pan con aceite y tomate por la mañanas, sí claro, siii claro.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> yo en esto estoy bastante de acuerdo. Cazar un buen bicho no es nada fácil, precisa de gran coordinación e inteligencia, nosotros no tenemos fuerza, ni velocidad, ni garras ni dientes para ello, tampoco veo a los monos cazando. Nuestra única arma es el lenguaje y la coordinación colectiva de bastantes personas, y eso se consigue hace relativamente poco.
> 
> Pero es que incluso esos "carnívoros" no podrían cazar todos los días, al estar expuestos al azar del clima y los hábitats cambiantes, tendrían que tener otros sustentos base para ir tirando, siendo por tanto las buenas batidas algo circunstancial, tal vez incluso excepcional (y por eso exhaltadas en las pinturas rupestres, que son de poco antes del Neolítico).
> 
> ...



Zumo de frutas, asociado a mayor riesgo de diabetes.
Fruit consumption and risk of type 2 diabetes: results from three prospective longitudinal cohort studies. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Dabicito (10 Jun 2016)

cerros de úbeda, irse por las ramas, etc.


----------



## acrisius (11 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> cerros de úbeda, irse por las ramas, etc.



Cualquier excusa es buena para aplazar lo de ponerse en forma.


----------



## kilipdg (11 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hostias. Si yo como todo eso no vuelvo a ingerir nada en dos días.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 15:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Me han dado carta blanca para comer lo que quiera 

Hoy he comido pollo en salsa casera de frutos secos, queso, patatas bravas con all i oli y callos. También le he dado al vino por ser fin de semana...

Eso sí, 55 minutos de bicicleta y paseíto con la nena, veremos si la báscula me da un susto o no.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Me han dado carta blanca para comer lo que quiera
> 
> Hoy he comido pollo en salsa casera de frutos secos, queso, patatas bravas con all i oli y callos. También le he dado al vino por ser fin de semana...
> 
> Eso sí, 55 minutos de bicicleta y paseíto con la nena, veremos si la báscula me da un susto o no.



Para adelgazar ahí veo que sobran las patatas, y si el alioli no es casero también sobra.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Para adelgazar ahí veo que sobran las patatas, y si el alioli no es casero también sobra.



Por no hablar del vino.

Desde la Antigüedad se sabe que es al principio cuando hay que dar duro: esa es hasta la primera regla del tirano.

Ya habrá tiempo para aflojar.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (11 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Entre semana por la mañana trabajo, trabajo con actividad física muy baja y al gimnasio voy por las tardes, hago kick boxing, natación y crossfit. Pero los fines de semana y los feriados si que entreno por las mañanas, y no he tenido ningún problema, es más, me siento como con más energía, entreno mejor los fines de semana, y no tendría mucha lógica, pero así es.
> 
> Yo llevo todo mi vida adulta sin desayunar, vamos, que vengo ya bregado con la situación de hacer deporte sin haber comido en horas.



Yo muchas veces como por comer al estar en cetosis o hacer dieta lowcarb, y muchas mañanas me levanto con el estómago cerrado, lo justo para beber un poco de agua y no más. No creo que me cueste mucho hacer ayuno intermitente. 

Hace unos años hice un intento de ayuno y me dio una pájara cuando salí a correr y por eso me da cosa hacer deporte sin haber comido. Tal vez mi cuerpo necesitaba más tiempo de adaptación.


----------



## PATITOXXL (11 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> yo en esto estoy bastante de acuerdo. Cazar un buen bicho no es nada fácil, precisa de gran coordinación e inteligencia, nosotros no tenemos fuerza, ni velocidad, ni garras ni dientes para ello, tampoco veo a los monos cazando. Nuestra única arma es el lenguaje y la coordinación colectiva de bastantes personas, y eso se consigue hace relativamente poco.
> 
> Pero es que incluso esos "carnívoros" no podrían cazar todos los días, al estar expuestos al azar del clima y los hábitats cambiantes, tendrían que tener otros sustentos base para ir tirando, siendo por tanto las buenas batidas algo circunstancial, tal vez incluso excepcional (y por eso exhaltadas en las pinturas rupestres, que son de poco antes del Neolítico).
> 
> ...






Si no ves a los monos cazando es porque no miras:


Chimpances cazando



Y lo de la dificultad que supone cazar a diario no nos lo cuentes a nosotros, cuéntaselo a los miles de personas que siguen viviendo hoy en día en pequeñas tribus en lugares remotos y que comen carne de caza todos los días. Seguro que les parece muy divertido lo torpe que eres *TÚ* intentando cazar como ellos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jun 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Si no ves a los monos cazando es porque no miras:
> 
> 
> Chimpances cazando
> ...



Si ahora va a resultar que Dabicito es un infiltrado vegano

Entre el de los pollos acorazados y este se extinguiria la humanidad. Para cazar en realidad solo hace falta una herramienta, el cerebro. De toda la vida se han cazado animales usando trampas, sobre todo animales pequeños. Si el animal era mucho mas fuerte y veloz la caza en grupo. Uno lo hace huir y cuatro lo esperan para darle matarile.


----------



## PATITOXXL (11 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si ahora va a resultar que Dabicito es un infiltrado vegano
> 
> Entre el de los pollos acorazados y este se extinguiria la humanidad. Para cazar en realidad solo hace falta una herramienta, el cerebro. De toda la vida se han cazado animales usando trampas, sobre todo animales pequeños. Si el animal era mucho mas fuerte y veloz la caza en grupo. Uno lo hace huir y cuatro lo esperan para darle matarile.








Precisamente ese es uno de los métodos que usan los chimpancés, un grupo se aposta entre las ramas y otro hace huir hacia allí a las presas.

Parece que los monos son más astutos que los veganos.

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si ahora va a resultar que Dabicito es un infiltrado vegano
> 
> Entre el de los pollos acorazados y este se extinguiria la humanidad. Para cazar en realidad solo hace falta una herramienta, el cerebro. De toda la vida se han cazado animales usando trampas, sobre todo animales pequeños. Si el animal era mucho mas fuerte y veloz la caza en grupo. Uno lo hace huir y cuatro lo esperan para darle matarile.



Pero si yo conozco gente que se alimenta la mitad de la semana de poner el lazo a los conejos por el monte:XX:


----------



## Dabicito (11 Jun 2016)

disculpas por no saberlo todo como vosotros. Al parecer los chimpancés comen de todo y si se presenta la ocasión, también carne. Entre esto y la historieta que os imagináis de una humanidad eminentemente carnívora va un trecho. Pero tampoco quiero quitaros la ilusión.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> disculpas por no saberlo todo como vosotros. Al parecer los chimpancés comen de todo y si se presenta la ocasión, también carne. Entre esto y la historieta que os imagináis de una humanidad eminentemente carnívora va un trecho. Pero tampoco quiero quitaros la ilusión.



Ves ya estas repitiendo el tonto mantra vegano. La humanidad segun latitud, epoca del año, estacion, disponibilidad comia lo QUE PODIA.

Habria poblaciones que tenian mas fruta y verdura segun la epoca y otra epoca mas caza segun las migraciones. Por eso somos omnivoros, lo demas son cuentos de hadas.


----------



## spektro (11 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> disculpas por no saberlo todo como vosotros. Al parecer los chimpancés comen de todo y si se presenta la ocasión, también carne. Entre esto y la historieta que os imagináis de una humanidad eminentemente carnívora va un trecho. Pero tampoco quiero quitaros la ilusión.



Los chimpancés la carne no la consumen si se presenta la ocasión, tienen estrategias de caza y las realizan en cualquier momento del día o de la noche, cuando sea necesario. Es decir, no es algo opcional, es fundamental en su alimentación.

La alimentación del chimpancé » CHIMPANCEPEDIA


----------



## kilipdg (11 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Para adelgazar ahí veo que sobran las patatas, y si el alioli no es casero también sobra.



Si veis mi post inicial, ya dije que a las patatas no pensaba renunciar, por lo que ya dije que 1-2 veces por semana las iba a comer. Me comentasteis que no había problema.

El all i oli es casero, me lo hice yo. Si leí en las 60 primeras páginas que se podía comer todo el aceite que uno quisiera y huevo, no veo cuál es el problema.

Lo que sí me ha sentado como una patada en el culo ha sido el vino, si generalmente bebo poco, ayer me bebí 3-4 copas de vino y me ha sentado fatal.

Me he pesado esta mañana y 90,1, he perdido peso y noto la barriga un pelín más descinchada.

Edito: He bebido vino porque yo los viernes y los sábados me hacía 1 cubata con cocacola viendo una peli, y no lo hice. Poco a poco.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2016 at 16:21 ----------

Por cierto, cuando salís en pareja o con amigos que bebéis en los bares, agua?


----------



## Dabicito (11 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ves ya estas repitiendo el tonto mantra vegano. La humanidad segun latitud, epoca del año, estacion, disponibilidad comia lo QUE PODIA.
> 
> Habria poblaciones que tenian mas fruta y verdura segun la epoca y otra epoca mas caza segun las migraciones. Por eso somos omnivoros, lo demas son cuentos de hadas.



Carlitos Smith, no das una, yo no soy vegano, como carne y disfruto de ella como un mamarracho. Sin embargo no soy tan iluso como tú, que piensas que hay que comer carne y grasa todo el puto día.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Si veis mi post inicial, ya dije que a las patatas no pensaba renunciar, por lo que ya dije que 1-2 veces por semana las iba a comer. Me comentasteis que no había problema.
> 
> El all i oli es casero, me lo hice yo. Si leí en las 60 primeras páginas que se podía comer todo el aceite que uno quisiera y huevo, no veo cuál es el problema.
> 
> ...



Salgo muy poco así que cuando lo hago, con algún colega, me bebo hasta el agüilla de los ceniceros!::


----------



## Dabicito (11 Jun 2016)

spektro dijo:


> Los chimpancés la carne no la consumen si se presenta la ocasión, tienen estrategias de caza y las realizan en cualquier momento del día o de la noche, cuando sea necesario. Es decir, no es algo opcional, es fundamental en su alimentación.
> 
> La alimentación del chimpancé » CHIMPANCEPEDIA




A ver, dejémonos de paridas, no podemos estar opinando a golpe de búsqueda de google. Si crees que los monos son cazadores y viven de la carne eres otro pardillo como Carlos Smith. Que un simio muy específico mate bichos pequeños no implica que el orden de los primates sean cazadores, eso es una barbaridad, los primates son rapiñadores de la naturaleza, frutas, árboles, insectos, esa es la base de todas las especies. El cazador es el lobo, el león, el ser humano del paleolítico inferior, y aún así está por demostrar que su dieta base fuera la carne, y no tirara más de las semillas y la recolección. Existe una palabrita muy descriptiva para lo que era el ser humano, "cazador-recolector".


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Si veis mi post inicial, ya dije que a las patatas no pensaba renunciar, por lo que ya dije que 1-2 veces por semana las iba a comer. Me comentasteis que no había problema.
> 
> El all i oli es casero, me lo hice yo. Si leí en las 60 primeras páginas que se podía comer todo el aceite que uno quisiera y huevo, no veo cuál es el problema.
> 
> ...



Lo de las patatas yo si las elimine al principio pero si no se quitan y sigues adelgazando adelante.

Alioli casero lo tomo a hectolitros, no deja de ser aceite de oliva y huevo, no hay nada mejor, mas calorico y que engorde menos

La cerveza si que hincha es matematico tomarla y te hinchas. Aun asi cuando mas adelgace por tomar alguna solo te hichabas luego dos dias meando mucho y seguias adelgazando. Supongo que solo hay que evitarla a diario. 

Si sales es mejor tirar de vino tinto. Y tapas en general zampate lo que quieras sin pan. Quitando croquetas, siempre hay jamon, queso, morro, calamares plancha, sepia, morcillas, carne a la brasa, aceitunas, cacao, etc.

Pd. Yo tampoco salia mucho mas de un dia al mes y si que caia el gintonic. La verdad es que evitando azucar y harinas se caen los kilos. Si bebieses a diario si que te tendrias que preocupar.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2016 at 17:59 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> Carlitos Smith, no das una, yo no soy vegano, como carne y disfruto de ella como un mamarracho. Sin embargo no soy tan iluso como tú, que piensas que hay que comer carne y grasa todo el puto día.



Ya se que no eres vegano pero parece que te estan contagiando sus tonterias.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (11 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Si veis mi post inicial, ya dije que a las patatas no pensaba renunciar, por lo que ya dije que 1-2 veces por semana las iba a comer. Me comentasteis que no había problema.
> 
> El all i oli es casero, me lo hice yo. Si leí en las 60 primeras páginas que se podía comer todo el aceite que uno quisiera y huevo, no veo cuál es el problema.
> 
> ...



Si la hicieras mejor (dejar las patatas y el alcohol) bajarías bastante más. Todo es la rapidez con la quieras bajar y el esfuerzo que quieras hacer. Si prefieres estar a dieta unas semanas o que tardes más meses. 

Al inicio es cuando tendrías que bajar más rápido, ya que después el cuerpo no tiene que perder tanto y se va relantizando.

En 4 semanas de dieta ceto bien hecha (<30-40 gr de hidratos al día) mi pareja bajó unos 10 kilos de grasa (+2 de agua), y con la genética en contra... BRU-TAL. Tengo fotos del antes/después y el cambio es flipante.


----------



## kilipdg (11 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Si la hicieras mejor (dejar las patatas y el alcohol) bajarías bastante más. Todo es la rapidez con la quieras bajar y el esfuerzo que quieras hacer. Si prefieres estar a dieta unas semanas o que tardes más meses.
> 
> Al inicio es cuando tendrías que bajar más rápido, ya que después el cuerpo no tiene que perder tanto y se va relantizando.
> 
> En 4 semanas de dieta ceto bien hecha (<30-40 gr de hidratos al día) mi pareja bajó unos 10 kilos de grasa (+2 de agua), y con la genética en contra... BRU-TAL. Tengo fotos del antes/después y el cambio es flipante.



2 días 1 kilo, no pinta mal la cosa.

Hoy me portaré bien y no beberé nada. 

Gracias por los consejos gente, ayudáis muchísimo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (11 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> 2 días 1 kilo, no pinta mal la cosa.
> 
> Hoy me portaré bien y no beberé nada.
> 
> Gracias por los consejos gente, ayudáis muchísimo.



Los primeros 1-3 kilos son agua y se pierden rápido. No cuentan como adelgazar, si consideras adelgazar perder grasa. 

No creo que hayas perdido mucha grasa... Como mucho 100gr o así. Te tendrías que pillar una báscula de las que te miden el % de grasa.

Solo que comas alto en hidratos recuperas ese kilo de un día para otro (y no estoy exagerando)... Los hidratos se guardan con mucha agua alrededor y no es tanto la cantidad en que te excedas, si no el peso que conlleva.


----------



## Registrador (11 Jun 2016)

Para el q pregunta sobre el alcohol: los licores duros tipo tequila, ron, vodka o whisky no tienen hidratos de carbono, con lo q te puedes tomar un cubralibre con cocacola 0 o un whisky solo y seguir en ketosis


----------



## Registrador (11 Jun 2016)

refugee dijo:


> 10 kg en 4 semanas y no le quedo piel colgando?
> 
> necesito mas ideas de comidas, aperitivos paleo
> 
> ...



Aperitivos salados: Jamón serrano, aceitunas con anchoas, frutos secos salados... 

Joer no hay opciones...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (11 Jun 2016)

refugee dijo:


> 10 kg en 4 semanas y no le quedo piel colgando?



Que va... Bueno, al principio estaba más "fofa" pero a base de disminuir grasa y hacer músculo lo tiene tooooodo en su sitio, y eso que ya tiene 35 tacos. Mi novia es "reloj de arena" y cuando engordó, engordó de todo, incluso de brazos, y al adelgazar adelgazó de todo. 

Cuando te queda la piel colgando es cuando pierdes barbaridades, como la mitad de su peso o >30 kilos o así. 






Lo de perder rápido y flacidez creo que no es cierto. Creo que tiene más que ver con tu genética (cuánta elastina tienes, etc.), con los kilos que has perdido o la proporción sobre tu peso (no es lo mismo perder 10 kilos para alguien que mide 180 que 150) y como los tenías distribuidos (no es lo mismo perder solo de abdomen que perder de todo el cuerpo).


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Jun 2016)

Iba a abrir un hilo aparte, pero igual aplica a éste, así que aunque es un poco salirse del tema:

Desde que me he quitado de azúcares y harinas, se me está desprendiendo sarro de los dientes.

Ya saben, que entre visita y visita al dentista la placa se va acumulando en lugares poco accesibles (porque los accesibles los cepillo, claro), que endurece y que pareciera parte de los dientes.

Pues sola se cae, oigan. Lo cual es, por cierto, muy desconcertante: la lengua tiene una sensibilidad extrema a los cambios.

¿A alguno más le había pasado?


----------



## Alcazar (13 Jun 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Iba a abrir un hilo aparte, pero igual aplica a éste, así que aunque es un poco salirse del tema:
> 
> Desde que me he quitado de azúcares y harinas, se me está desprendiendo sarro de los dientes.
> 
> ...



Coño te juro que también he pensado lo mismo y tenía la misma intención de abrir un hilo sobre el tema.

A mi los dientes frontales de la hilera inferior, los que están debajo de las paletas, se me minaban de sarro y ahora nada.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Jun 2016)

Yo también experimenté la mejora de la salud bucodental al dejar los cereales y azucares.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Jun 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Coño te juro que también he pensado lo mismo y tenía la misma intención de abrir un hilo sobre el tema.
> 
> A mi los dientes frontales de la hilera inferior, los que están debajo de las paletas, se me minaban de sarro y ahora nada.



Sasto 

Unos piedros que se me han caído esta semana, que creía que me había partido un diente. Pero qué va.

Lo que he husmeado por ahí: la placa vive exclusivamente de glúcidos, porque son los únicos que se empiezan a digerir en la boca (amilasa salival).

Quitas los glúcidos y la placa empieza a "morir de hambre".
Y con el tiempo, puede más la erosión de la saliva y el cepillo que una placa ya incapaz de regenerarse, y atpc sarro.


----------



## Dugongo (13 Jun 2016)

Pues no se... no he tenido ni una caries en mi vida. Sólo una vez en una de mis revisiones anuales me dijeron que tenía un principio sospechoso, pero que volviera en 6 meses a ver qué hacíamos. Fue justo la única época en que sí comí mucho trigo. La caries no fue a más y ahí quedó la cosa.

Todos los años en las revisiones anuales pregunto si me van a hacer una limpieza. Siempre me dicen que no me hace falta. Nunca me han hecho una. He pasado por varios dentistas.

Sí es posible que no comer harina ayude.

Al fin y al cabo son bacterias. Las bacterias comen azúcar...

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (13 Jun 2016)

Los niños actualmente tienen tasas brutales de caries. Mi sobrina con 5 años la tuvieron que dormir para arreglarle 8 caries de golpe... 

Según sus padres no puede ser del "azúcar" porqué chucherías casi no come, sólo en las fiestas de cumpleaños y porqué no están delante para quitárselas. Total que le han restringido todavía más las chucherías y la pobre niña va todo el día preguntando si algo lleva azúcar, y la gente se piensa que es diabética.. ::

Desde que les expliqué que muy probablemente las caries le venían por los típicos cereales de críos, con leche y cola-cao del desayuno, y las galletas "digestive" de media mañana, me miran como si estuviera loco... :XX: :XX: 

En fin...

---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 18:53 ----------

Y respecto a lo del sarro... Tengo una anécdota que no deja de ser "curiosa", y que no me había planteado hasta que no habéis dicho lo del sarro. 

Hace unos 3-4 meses fui a hacerme la primera limpieza de boca de mi vida porqué me la regalaban con el seguro médico de la empresa. La auxiliar me dijo que hacía poco que me habría hecho otra, porqué tenía los dientes perfectos, a lo que yo me quedé flipadísimo. 

Eso sí, ya llevaba 2 años y medio largos con dieta ceto/lowcarb...


----------



## Rauxa (13 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Los niños actualmente tienen tasas brutales de caries. Mi sobrina con 5 años la tuvieron que dormir para arreglarle 8 caries de golpe...
> 
> Según sus padres no puede ser del "azúcar" porqué chucherías casi no come, sólo en las fiestas de cumpleaños y porqué no están delante para quitárselas. Total que le han restringido todavía más las chucherías y la pobre niña va todo el día preguntando si algo lleva azúcar, y la gente se piensa que es diabética.. ::
> 
> ...



Mi cuñado y su mujer son pediatras.
Su hijo mayor de 7 años le taparon 6 caries. Con su pasta dentífrica de calidad, cepillo bueno y cepillándose los dientes 3 veces al día.

Eso sí: galletas tosta rica, puesto que llevan el sello de su gremio (asociación española de pediatras ), pan, macarrones, helados... pero pocas chuches, pq son mu malas.

Ah, ahora está comprando un dentrífico ecológico. A ver si va a ser eso...


----------



## Dabicito (13 Jun 2016)

Estoy leyendo muchas flipadas. Ahora resulta que se la dieta maravillosa hace limpieza de boca. 

amos a ver, una cosa es comer cosas sanas y otra muy diferente el control médico de los dientes. Al que se le cayó un pegote de sarro, lo que tiene que hacer es ir al dentista a que le haga una exploración y una limpieza cuanto antes, y dejarse de tonterías de maravillarse de la dieta, se cayó porque tiene una placa consolidada posiblemente en la parte de detrás y eso es peligroso. Por prevención debe ir, y no confiar estúpidamente en que la dieta le va a limpiar los dientes porque eso no va a ser así.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (13 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Mi cuñado y su mujer son pediatras.
> Su hijo mayor de 7 años le taparon 6 caries. Con su pasta dentífrica de calidad, cepillo bueno y cepillándose los dientes 3 veces al día.
> 
> Eso sí: galletas tosta rica, puesto que llevan el sello de su gremio (asociación española de pediatras ), pan, macarrones, helados... pero pocas chuches, pq son mu malas.
> ...



¿Cuando eran bebés les daban besos en la boca y comían de la misma cuchara que ellos??

Porqué se ve que esa moda tan fashion de compartirlo todo, les pasa bacterias a los bebés. Todavía no tienen los dientes preparados, y las propias bacterias les joden las capas de los dientes...

Esto se lo dijeron unos pediatras, en teoría de los buenos (asesores de nestlé, ordesa, etc.), que la suma de los 2 factores, hidratos y transmisión de bacterias, era lo que más caries producía.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 21:32 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> Estoy leyendo muchas flipadas. Ahora resulta que se la dieta maravillosa hace limpieza de boca.
> 
> amos a ver, una cosa es comer cosas sanas y otra muy diferente el control médico de los dientes. Al que se le cayó un pegote de sarro, lo que tiene que hacer es ir al dentista a que le haga una exploración y una limpieza cuanto antes, y dejarse de tonterías de maravillarse de la dieta, se cayó porque tiene una placa consolidada posiblemente en la parte de detrás y eso es peligroso. Por prevención debe ir, y no confiar estúpidamente en que la dieta le va a limpiar los dientes porque eso no va a ser así.



No es que haga "limpieza". Es que muchas bacterias crecen mucho en medios con hidratos, y si no hay hidratos, no hay bacterias. Tan simple como eso...


----------



## Dugongo (13 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> ¿Cuando eran bebés les daban besos en la boca y comían de la misma cuchara que ellos??
> 
> Porqué se ve que esa moda tan fashion de compartirlo todo, les pasa bacterias a los bebés. Todavía no tienen los dientes preparados, y las propias bacterias les joden las capas de los dientes...
> 
> ...



También se pueden transferir bacterias buenas, ojo. Hay un estudio que buscaba la causa de que alguna gente no tuviera nunca caries (ceteris paribus) y descubrieron que eran las bacterias buenas y "protegían" a sus parejas al cabo de poco tiempo juntos


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (13 Jun 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> También se pueden transferir bacterias buenas, ojo. Hay un estudio que buscaba la causa de que alguna gente no tuviera nunca caries (ceteris paribus) y descubrieron que eran las bacterias buenas y "protegían" a sus parejas al cabo de poco tiempo juntos



Una cosa es adultos, con los dientes bien formados, y otras bebés. Los bebés tienen los dientes de leche, que ya de por sí son más endebles, sin acabar de formar y la saliva de adulto es mucho más agresiva que la suya, entre otras cosas, por los años y variedad de alimentos ingeridos.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Estoy leyendo muchas flipadas. Ahora resulta que se la dieta maravillosa hace limpieza de boca.
> 
> amos a ver, una cosa es comer cosas sanas y otra muy diferente el control médico de los dientes. Al que se le cayó un pegote de sarro, lo que tiene que hacer es ir al dentista a que le haga una exploración y una limpieza cuanto antes, y dejarse de tonterías de maravillarse de la dieta, se cayó porque tiene una placa consolidada posiblemente en la parte de detrás y eso es peligroso. Por prevención debe ir, y no confiar estúpidamente en que la dieta le va a limpiar los dientes porque eso no va a ser así.



Y cuando eso le ocurre a los que dejan los CEREALES y los AZUCARES REFINADOS, significa que están enfermos?

Macho, se te va mucho la pelota


----------



## Luizmi (14 Jun 2016)

Acabo de leer que los valores oficiales de 100 de azucar en ayunas son demasiado conservadores, que todo lo que pase de 85 se tiene que considerar como alteración y que debe mirarse, que la gente en prediabetes tiene casi tantos problemas como un diabético, probabilidad de cancer, enfermedades cardiovasculares, etc.

Todos a mirarse el azucar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Estoy leyendo muchas flipadas. Ahora resulta que se la dieta maravillosa hace limpieza de boca.
> 
> amos a ver, una cosa es comer cosas sanas y otra muy diferente el control médico de los dientes. Al que se le cayó un pegote de sarro, lo que tiene que hacer es ir al dentista a que le haga una exploración y una limpieza cuanto antes, y dejarse de tonterías de maravillarse de la dieta, se cayó porque tiene una placa consolidada posiblemente en la parte de detrás y eso es peligroso. Por prevención debe ir, y no confiar estúpidamente en que la dieta le va a limpiar los dientes porque eso no va a ser así.



Machote que no hemos descubierto la polvora, eso se sabe hace mucho.

Los hidratos rapidos (pan, pasta), la leche con su lactosa y el azucar puro acidifica el PH de la saliva despues de la ingesta.

Eso produce un doble efecto, crecimiento indeseado de ciertas bacterias y el propio medio acido debilita la estructura de los dientes que es fundamentalmente calcio en forma de fosfatos, que es una base.

No hace falta decir que ocurre con una base en medio acido. Te cargas los dientes si o si.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (14 Jun 2016)

Esta mañana he ido al médico a recoger los resultados de las analíticas y el médico de cabecera es para fusilarlo. 

Me mandó el estudio más básico que se puede pedir porqué los que me hice en 11/2014 me salieron perfectos, soy joven y deportista, etc., y no hacía falta hacerlos más completos, que eran pura rutina.

No los he pedido porqué son poco informativos. Los únicos valores relevantes para el post son 81 mg/dL de glucosa en ayunas (mínimo de 76) y el colesterol total de 190 mg/dL (máximo de 220). Ni la glicohemoglobina, ni perfil lipídico, ni TSH, ni nada de nada... :: :: 

Me ha medido la tensión (108/67) y frecuencia cardíaca (58 pulsaciones/minuto).

"Ningún _asterisco_, que estoy hecho un chaval y que hasta dentro de un par de años que no vuelva." 

Y recordar que llevo 3 años y 1 mes en dieta cetogénica/low carb. Este tipo de alimentación tan mala no debe ser.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 13:57 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Acabo de leer que los valores oficiales de 100 de azucar en ayunas son demasiado conservadores, que todo lo que pase de 85 se tiene que considerar como alteración y que debe mirarse, que la gente en prediabetes tiene casi tantos problemas como un diabético, probabilidad de cancer, enfermedades cardiovasculares, etc.
> 
> Todos a mirarse el azucar.



¿fuente?

Se tiene que mirar el número de factores que contribuyen al síndrome metabólico.


----------



## kilipdg (14 Jun 2016)

Gente que opináis de la Horchata de chufa? Me la prepararía yo sin azúcar (no sé si se podrá beber ...)

Es aconsejable beberla para seguir perdiendo peso?


Mañana al pasar la primera semana de dejar azúcares y harinas, pondré foto y peso.


----------



## sada (14 Jun 2016)

yo sigo igual, ya ni tomo chocolate ni la tortilla de la tapa de la mañana, ahora me traigo mi propia tortilla francesa de 2 huevos...así llevo ya semana y media..pero ni un gramo he bajado.
desayuno la mantequilla, con el cacao y el café
a media mañana un café con leche y mi tortilla.
hoy comí chuletas de cerdo con ensalada de tomate, ayer pollo asado
ayer cené fresas con un poco de nata que monté yo son azúcar ni edulcorante ni miel.

hoy ni idea..igual huevos
el finde comí un día churrasco de ternera con all i oli casero y ensalada de brotes varios
y el día anterior jamón rebozado en huevo obviamente y ensalada.
a ver si veo el 64...la semana pasada caminamos 6 km todos los días a excepción de uno que fueron 8.

esta no


----------



## Mr.Bin (14 Jun 2016)

El uso del Aceite de Coco en el Deporte​






Después de un final de siglo pasado bastante flojo, en los últimos 10 o 12 años el consumo de Aceite de Coco ha vuelto a incrementarse entre la población en general. Sin embargo, uno de los últimos segmentos de población en que el Aceite de Coco Virgen ha empezado a abrirse camino es el de los deportistas. Desafortunadamente, la comunidad de deportistas ha sido una de las últimas en entender que el consumo de grasas buenas, como *el Aceite de Coco, lejos de engordar, es absolutamente beneficioso para el organismo.*

Sabemos desde hace mucho tiempo que *las proteínas son el componente plástico de nuestro cuerpo, el que permite al organismo generar tejidos de todo tipo*. Sin embargo, nos ha costado más entender que son *las grasas* los componentes que *dotan a estos tejidos de elasticidad y plasticidad.*

El Aceite de Coco es un aliado indispensable en la práctica deportiva. Están más que constatados sus *efectos sobre la termogénesis, algo que le ha valido desde siempre al Aceite de Coco Virgen su reputación como alimento indispensable en la pérdida de peso*. Sin embargo, la comunidad deportiva pronto dio cuenta de otros efectos que estaba experimentando al utilizar Aceite de Coco como parte de su dieta.

*Los deportistas que utilizaban Aceite de Coco comenzaron a reportar que sus cuerpos perdían grasa y su musculatura se encontraba más desarrollada que nunca.* En efecto, el consumo de *Aceite de Coco Virgen unido a la práctica deportiva arroja una serie de beneficios de entre los cuales cabe destacar que facilita la pérdida de grasa y contribuye a la reparación y generación de masa muscular.*

Como ya hemos avanzado en otros artículos en esta misma web, las grasas predominantes en el Aceite de Coco son los ácidos grasos de cadena media. Los AGCM, por sus siglas en Castellano, son las beneficiosas grasas más comunes en el Aceite de Coco, que además es el alimento natural que más grasas de este tipo contiene.

En condiciones de necesidades energéticas especiales, como *cuando estamos ayunando o practicando un deporte de alta intensidad, el organismo recurre al metabolismo de las grasas para producir energía.* En efecto, *nuestro cuerpo puede movilizar las grasas almacenadas para convertirlas en unos compuestos llamados cuerpos cetónicos, que muchos órganos internos utilizan como combustible para generar energía, entre ellos el corazón y el cerebro.* Gracias a este mecanismo,* el organismo mantiene la masa muscular* y no degenera el músculo en estas condiciones de necesidad energética.

Resulta que estos ácidos grasos de cadena media contenidos en el Aceite de Coco Virgen se metabolizan directamente en este tipo de energía en el hígado, en lugar de convertirse en glucosa como otros alimentos. Esto *posibilita que el organismo entre en el metabolismo de la grasa con facilidad, lo que produce que nuestra masa grasa disminuya y nuestra masa muscular aumente.*

En este sentido, *ingerir Aceite de Coco antes de la práctica deportiva tiene una doble utilidad. Por un lado, mejora nuestra resistencia, aportando energía de manera sostenida.* A diferencia del consumo de carbohidratos, que produce picos de energía, el consumo de ciertos tipos de grasa, como los ácidos grasos de cadena media contenidos en el Aceite de Coco, proporciona energía de manera constante y sostenida durante largos períodos de tiempo. En la práctica, esto significa mayor capacidad de resistencia *y menor agotamiento muscular.*

Por otro lado, y como hemos mencionado al principio, el efecto de los ácidos grasos de cadena media contenidos en el Aceite de Coco sobre la *termogénesis proporciona un nivel superior de energía permitiendo a los deportistas obtener mejor rendimiento de sus entrenamientos e incluso quemar grasas acumuladas después del entrenamiento gracias a la elevación de la temperatura corporal durante la fase de recuperación post-entrenamiento.*

*En un estudio llevado a cabo en Japón* comparando la ingesta de triglicéridos de cadena media, como los contenidos en el Aceite de Coco, con la ingesta de triglicéridos de cadena larga, como los contenidos en otros alimentos., los resultados fueron concluyentes. *Los atletas que tomaban* ácidos grasos de cadena media como los contenidos en el* Aceite de Coco Virgen obtuvieron mejores resultados en las pruebas.* Entre otras cosas, *los datos del estudio sugieren que la ingesta de alimentos como el Aceite de Coco antes del entrenamiento reduce el incremento habitual de la concentración de lactato en la sangre durante el ejercicio moderado e intensivo e incrementa subsecuentemente la duración del ejercicio de alta intensidad* a niveles más altos que los de los atletas que consumen ácidos grasos de cadena larga.

Otro dato a tener en cuenta es que cada vez son más *los deportistas que cambian el uso de la cafeína por la ingesta del Aceite de Coco* antes del entrenamiento, pues es precisamente el Aceite de Coco Virgen el que* les proporciona más energía durante más tiempo.*

Finalmente, *está demostrado que el consumo de Aceite de Coco Virgen unido a la práctica deportiva tiene un efecto inmediato en la reducción de la grasa abdominal.* En este sentido, un entrenador personal del área de Washington llamado Josef Brandenbury llevó a cabo un experimento recientemente con algunas de sus clientas. A la mitad de ellas les suministró 30ml de aceite de soja antes del entrenamiento y a la otra mitad les suministró 30ml de Aceite de Coco. Después de 12 semanas, el grupo que tomaba aceite de soja no había perdido ni un sólo centímetro de grasa abdominal mientras que el grupo que tomaba Aceite de Coco Virgen tuvo un notable descenso de la grasa acumulada en esa zona de su cuerpo.

De modo que si practica deporte con regularidad o está pensando en comenzar a practicarlo, debe tener en cuenta los beneficios que produce el consumo de Aceite de Coco, tanto a nivel energético y de resistencia, como sobre las grasas acumuladas.


----------



## sada (14 Jun 2016)

en la whole30 no están permitidos los lácteos pero la leche de coco???


----------



## Mr.Bin (14 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Nunca he tomado Aceite de Coco ¿Cuál es el mejor? ¿Hasta que temperatura aguanta? Gracias.



El que mejor actúa en el proceso de termogénesis es el Aceite de coco Virgen Extra.

Yo lo he comenzado a meter en mi dieta hace poco, así que, todavía no te puedo dar una opinión sobre el.

Si lo quieres usar para cocinar estás, también, de suerte porque este aceite aguanta temperaturas muy altas hasta que llega a oxidarse. 

Por el momento lo estoy usando como suplemento post entreno.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 19:01 ----------




sada dijo:


> en la whole30 no están permitidos los lácteos pero la leche de coco???



La leche de coco, siempre que sea leche de verdad y no batido, puedes tomarla sin ningún tipo de problemas.

Los batidos de coco son un puto timo. Llevan un montón de almidón y puede contener cereales. No te lo recomiendo.

Por cierto, en el Alcampo venden cocos verdes. La unidad está a 3 pavos. Yo me he pillado uno. Esta tarde me lo tomaré bien fresquito.


----------



## sada (14 Jun 2016)

voy a ver si reduciendo los lácteos (un poco de queso y el café pequeño de la mañana) logro bajar algo..porque ya no se que más sacar...


----------



## Mr.Bin (14 Jun 2016)

Venga que me animado. Os voy a contar algo que me ha ido de puta madre para erradicar por completo el mal aliento. Yo, al hacer periodos de ayunos muy prolongados, por las mañanas y hasta que ingiero mi primera comida el olor que desprendo de mis entrañas no es demasiado agradable. Hubo un tiempo que mi pareja me decía que mi aliento olía a mierda (literal) y este solo desaparecía cuando comía.

Probé con pasta de dientes, colutorios carísimos, chicles... nada eso. Saca cuartos e inservibles. Hasta que comencé a lavarme los dientes con bicarbónato. El mal olor desapareció por completo.

Os lo recomiendo para aquellos (supongo que la mayoría) se levantan con halitosis.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 19:16 ----------




sada dijo:


> voy a ver si reduciendo los lácteos (un poco de queso y el café pequeño de la mañana) logro bajar algo..porque ya no se que más sacar...



Practicas deporte?

Llevas una vida activa o eres más perro que Niebla?


----------



## sada (14 Jun 2016)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Venga que me animado. Os voy a contar algo que me ha ido de puta madre para erradicar por completo el mal aliento. Yo, al hacer periodos de ayunos muy prolongados, por las mañanas y hasta que ingiero mi primera comida el olor que desprendo de mis entrañas no es demasiado agradable. Hubo un tiempo que mi pareja me decía que mi aliento olía a mierda (literal) y este solo desaparecía cuando comía.
> 
> Probé con pasta de dientes, colutorios carísimos, chicles... nada eso. Saca cuartos e inservibles. Hasta que comencé a lavarme los dientes con bicarbónato. El mal olor desapareció por completo.
> 
> ...



no la verdad, solo llevo una semana caminando 6 km al día al terminar de trabajar.


----------



## Mr.Bin (14 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> no la verdad, solo llevo una semana caminando 6 km al día al terminar de trabajar.



Podrías detallarme tu menú diario? 

Cuántas comidas realizas? Qué comes? Picas entre horas?

Más cosas. Qué edad tienes? y, calculas el tiempo del paseo? En cuántos minutos consigues hacer los 6 km?


----------



## Dabicito (14 Jun 2016)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Venga que me animado. Os voy a contar algo que me ha ido de puta madre para erradicar por completo el mal aliento. Yo, al hacer periodos de ayunos muy prolongados, por las mañanas y hasta que ingiero mi primera comida el olor que desprendo de mis entrañas no es demasiado agradable. Hubo un tiempo que mi pareja me decía que mi aliento olía a mierda (literal) y este solo desaparecía cuando comía.
> 
> Probé con pasta de dientes, colutorios carísimos, chicles... nada eso. Saca cuartos e inservibles. Hasta que comencé a lavarme los dientes con bicarbónato. El mal olor desapareció por completo.
> 
> Os lo recomiendo para aquellos (supongo que la mayoría) se levantan con halitosis.?










limpiador lingual, para raspar la lengua tras el lavado. El invento más tonto pero el más efectivo, flipas todo lo que sale de ahí, cuando pensabas que tenías la boca limpia.... 

muchas veces lo que genera mal olor es la lengua, que es un depósito de comida, líquidos, bacterias, mocos. Si le das una pasada a la lengua en todos los cepillados (+ enjuague) notas una mejoría brutal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> yo sigo igual, ya ni tomo chocolate ni la tortilla de la tapa de la mañana, ahora me traigo mi propia tortilla francesa de 2 huevos...así llevo ya semana y media..pero ni un gramo he bajado.
> desayuno la mantequilla, con el cacao y el café
> a media mañana un café con leche y mi tortilla.
> hoy comí chuletas de cerdo con ensalada de tomate, ayer pollo asado
> ...



Pero tu no empezaste con 68 kilos?


----------



## MAUSER (14 Jun 2016)

Cuidado con el exceso de grasas si luego no las quemas, sobre todo con el aceite de oliva y la mantequilla, te pueden subir los trigliceridos cosa mala.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jun 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Cuidado con el exceso de grasas si luego no las quemas, sobre todo con el aceite de oliva y la mantequilla, te pueden subir los trigliceridos cosa mala.



Por lo que veo eres nuevo en el hilo y te vamos a perdonar ese disparate.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Siempre he sufrido de colesterol alto y trigliceridos, gracias a mi dieta basada en cereales::. Desde que he dejado los cerales, y mi dieta tiene más de un 50% de grasas sanas, los tengo a niveles normales. ::::
> 
> p.d. me tomo 12 huevos como poco a la semana ::



El mito del colesterol dietetico que no se va ni con lejia.

Yo tambien tenia los trigliceridos altos hasta que deje de tomar harinas.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Jun 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Cuidado con el exceso de grasas si luego no las quemas, sobre todo con el aceite de oliva y la mantequilla, te pueden subir los trigliceridos cosa mala.



Yo no dejo de ver gordos por las calles comiendo a todas horas aguacates, cocos y anacardos.

Se están poniendo de moda ahora mismo pequeñas tiendecitas que te venden cocos a granel. Cocos para llevar. Te los trocean y mientras vas paseando vas picando trozitos de coco.

Los anacardos y las nueces de brasil, van que vuelan. En mi barrio, sólo hay un par de tiendas que las venden y siempre que voy allí se han agotado. Tengo que ir a primera hora del día. Si voy después de la salida del cole, ya no quedan. Las mamás, van con sus hijos a comprar su bolsita de frutos secos. Han sacado ahora unas bolsitas con "mezcla": anacardos, macadamias, nueces de brasil y algún pistacho. Todos los niños del barrio van por la calle comiendo esas bolsitas. A todas horas. Vas a un parque y ahí ves el típico grupito de niños merendando puras grasas.

Me duele el corazón ver a estas madres como tiran por la borda la salud de sus hijos.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (14 Jun 2016)

Jajaja muy bueno Rauxa. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (14 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> yo sigo igual, ya ni tomo chocolate ni la tortilla de la tapa de la mañana, ahora me traigo mi propia tortilla francesa de 2 huevos...así llevo ya semana y media..pero ni un gramo he bajado.
> desayuno la mantequilla, con el cacao y el café
> a media mañana un café con leche y mi tortilla.
> hoy comí chuletas de cerdo con ensalada de tomate, ayer pollo asado
> ayer cené fresas con un poco de nata que monté yo son azúcar ni edulcorante ni miel.



¿Tienes menos volumen?

El café tiene que ser natural y no mezcla (la mezcla lleva una parte de torrefacto que es café tostado con azúcar al 50-60%).

La leche la tendrías que dejar también. No es porqué tenga muchos hidratos (4gr/100ml), si no porqué tiene un índice glucémico muy alto y te hace subir la insulina de golpe. Si tienes la insulina alta, se inhibe el mecanismo de quemar grasa.

La cantidad de fresas tiene que ser testimonial, y como postre. Nada de meterse un cuarto de kilo entre pecho y espalda como plato principal. 

Tienes que ir calculadora en mano y contar de no comer más de 30-40 gramos de hidratos al día. Si no entras en cetosis, te va a costar la vida perder peso.

Tendrías que encontrar una báscula que te mida la grasa corporal. También puede ser que estés aumentando de músculo y bajando en grasa, y una cosa te compense la otra. Con el calor también se retiene más líquido, y para las mujeres también afecta estar con la menstruación y los 2-3 días anteriores.


----------



## MAUSER (14 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Por lo que veo eres nuevo en el hilo y te vamos a perdonar ese disparate.





Te lo digo por experiencia. como paleo 99%. Lo único que he añadido ghee a la dieta y en las ensaladas pues un buen chorro de aceite de AOVE la botella de litro me dura cinco o seis días. Pues bien tampoco hago mucho ejercicio aunque me encuentro supersano y musculado (50 años). ayer me dieron los resultados del análisis de sangre.

....................... 2015........2016
colesterol.......... 225.........283
ldl.................... 110........ 186
hdl................... 70........ 44
trigliceridos........ 85....... 207.

Vale, perdonavidas explicamelo

Indice de Grasa corporal 19.2

No me asusta el colesterol, pero si los trigliceridos también que me haya bajado el colesterol bueno. Por otra parte *hematies*, *hemoglobina** hematocrito y concentración hb corp. media* la tengo un poco mas baja del valor de referencia aunque por la web en otras valoraciones esta más o menos normal. ::


----------



## Rauxa (14 Jun 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Te lo digo por experiencia. como paleo 99%. Lo único que he añadido ghee a la dieta y en las ensaladas pues un buen chorro de aceite de AOVE la botella de litro me dura cinco o seis días. Pues bien tampoco hago mucho ejercicio aunque me encuentro supersano y musculado (50 años). ayer me dieron los resultados del análisis de sangre.
> 
> ....................... 2015........2016
> colesterol.......... 225.........283
> ...



Del colesterol no te preocupes nada.
Lo raro son los triglicéridos....

De 85 a 207. Ahora tienes una grasa corporal de 19.2. Cuando tenías los trigliceridos a 85 que grasa tenías?


Por comer grasas buenas, fisiológicamente no puedes subir de esa forma.

Que % de hidratos, protes y grasas comes? 
Qué morfotipo eres?


----------



## MAUSER (14 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Del colesterol no te preocupes nada.
> Lo raro son los triglicéridos....
> 
> De 85 a 207. Ahora tienes una grasa corporal de 19.2. Cuando tenías los trigliceridos a 85 que grasa tenías?
> ...



Endomorfo

Hidratos muy pocos solo los de frutas, pocas... y verduras, bastantes.

Ademas me sale hasta casi anemia tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Jun 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Endomorfo
> 
> Hidratos muy pocos solo los de frutas, pocas... y verduras, bastantes.
> 
> Ademas me sale hasta casi anemia tampoco lo entiendo.



Tienes mi morfotipo. 
Es raro... yo bajé lo que tenía que bajar en cuando subí al 50% la ingesta de grasas.

MAs o menos:
50% grasas
30% protes
20% hidratos.

Es un morfotipo que cuesta mucho de bajar grasas. Con lo cual es importante bajar mucho el tema hidratos y subir grasas.
Y a parte de subir mucho las grasas, bajé mucho las frutas. No sé hasta que punto esto ha tenido que ver en encontrar ese plus que me faltaba.
Antes era de comer 1-2 frutas diarias.
Ahora como 1-2 a la semana.

Este morfotipo metaboliza muy bien las protes. Por poco que comas protes, no te hace falta suplementos ni cosas raras. Así que algo hay raro por ahí...
Algo que impide la correcta absorción de algo.

Yo a la que me paso algo con los hidratos, me noto hinchado muy rápido. simplemente tenemos que tener en cuenta esto de los hidratos.

Y la otra cuestión es la cantidad. Si el cuerpo entiende que comes poca cantidad, reservará grasa. 
No sé si comes hasta saciarte o bien tienes la sensación de que comes poca comida en general.


----------



## MAUSER (14 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tienes mi morfotipo.
> Es raro... yo bajé lo que tenía que bajar en cuando subí al 50% la ingesta de grasas.
> 
> MAs o menos:
> ...



Como dos veces al día.

Por ejemplo desayuno
tortilla de tres huevos con brocoli, con 80 gramos de ghee, dos kiwis y varios trozos de coco. Con esto ya no tengo hambre en todo el día.

para comer sobre las tres, sin gana casi, me como ensalada de bolsa por ejemplo gourmet 175 gramos, que lleva...zumo de un limón, medio aguacate si es grande, col roja fermentada, dos o tres huevos duros, a lo mejor una lata de sardinas también. ALGUNAS VECES LE CORTO UNA MANZANA TAMBIEN. regado con chorro de AOVE por lo menos 150 ml
algunos días la acompaño con panceta ibérica, pero no le echo sardinas y a lo mejor un huevo o dos y ya no como hasta el día siguiente.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 21:01 ----------

Voy a disminuir el aceite de oliva, a quitar el ghee (este tipo de grasas a un metabolismo simpático como el mío lo excitan) y aumentar el aceite de coco que apenas como... esto hará que mejore de la anemia :quien lo iba a pensar)


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jun 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Te lo digo por experiencia. como paleo 99%. Lo único que he añadido ghee a la dieta y en las ensaladas pues un buen chorro de aceite de AOVE la botella de litro me dura cinco o seis días. Pues bien tampoco hago mucho ejercicio aunque me encuentro supersano y musculado (50 años). ayer me dieron los resultados del análisis de sangre.
> 
> ....................... 2015........2016
> colesterol.......... 225.........283
> ...



Yo los tenia altos y me bajaron a niveles normales despues de ocho meses de paleo.

Lo curioso es que antes los tenias muy bajos y ahora un poco altos. No exageradamente el limite esta en 200.

Hay diversas causas para poder tener los trigliceridos altos. La causa habitual es el exceso de grasa abdominal (no es tu caso supongo) pero yo no creo que tenga que ver esas grasas buenas para nada.

Estas son las causas mas habituales:

Los niveles altos de triglicéridos pueden deberse a:

Cirrosis del hígado
Una dieta baja en proteína y alta en carbohidratos
Baja actividad de la tiroides
Síndrome nefrótico (un trastorno renal)
Otros medicamentos, como hormonas femeninas
Diabetes mal controlada
Un trastorno hereditario en el que se presentan altas cantidades de colesterol y triglicéridos en la sangre
En general, el tratamiento de los niveles elevados de triglicéridos se enfoca en una mayor cantidad de ejercicio y cambios en la alimentación. Se pueden usar medicamentos para reducir los niveles de triglicéridos con el fin de prevenir la pancreatitis en caso de niveles superiores a los 500 mg/dL.

Los niveles bajos de triglicéridos pueden deberse a:

Dieta baja en grasas
Hipertiroidismo (alta actividad de la tiroides)
Síndrome de malabsorción (afecciones en las cuales el intestino delgado no absorbe bien las grasas)
Desnutrición


----------



## MAUSER (14 Jun 2016)

Hoy me ha dado por ahí me he hecho una fabada con jamón y me he comido dos platos, ahora me siento hinchado y arrepentido. Me he comido la ensalada sin aceite, jeje

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 21:08 ----------

Gracias por los consejos. No le tengo miedo al tema, pero estoy un poco decepcionado. He quitado el lacteo (ghee mantequilla) que seguramente es al que tengo intolerancia, porque el año pasado no estaba en mi dieta.


----------



## kilipdg (14 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> ¿Tienes menos volumen?
> 
> *El café tiene que ser natural y no mezcla (la mezcla lleva una parte de torrefacto que es café tostado con azúcar al 50-60%).*
> 
> ...



No me jodas que hay que dejar el café también ! Los de la nespresso llevan azúcar?

Edito: Ya me he informado y no lleva, ya me habías acojonado.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (14 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> No me jodas que hay que dejar el café también ! Los de la nespresso llevan azúcar?
> 
> Edito: Ya me he informado y no lleva, ya me habías acojonado.



Los típicos de máquina chunga de oficina, a parte de irte patas pa'bajo, llevan un montón de azúcar. Y si encima le echas la leche esa en polvo, con 2-3 que te tomes al día, ya es como si no hicieras nada..


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Los típicos de máquina chunga de oficina, a parte de irte patas pa'bajo, llevan un montón de azúcar. Y si encima le echas la leche esa en polvo, con 2-3 que te tomes al día, ya es como si no hicieras nada..



En la máquina de mi oficina "puedes regular la cantidad de azúcar"...

...hasta que lees un cartel minúsculo que dice que lo que regulas es la cantidad de azúcar *que le añades* a la que ya lleva de por sí el "café".

Que les den por donde amargan los pepinos. De 15 días para acá, agua o infusión de té verde en grano.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (15 Jun 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En la máquina de mi oficina "puedes regular la cantidad de azúcar"...
> 
> ...hasta que lees un cartel minúsculo que dice que lo que regulas es la cantidad de azúcar *que le añades* a la que ya lleva de por sí el "café".
> 
> Que les den por donde amargan los pepinos. De 15 días para acá, agua o infusión de té verde en grano.



El café lo tuestan con azúcar para que salga más cantidad y cueste menos (torrefacto). Y encima se ve que para que emulsione más rápido a presiones bajas lleva más cantidad de azúcar. 

Una máquina buena de café necesita muchos bares de presión para poder sacar la grasa del café y son bastante caras. La nespresso, si no recuerdo mal, tiene 15 y la minimoka 18. 

Esto del azúcar en el café lo descubrió mi novia porqué se estancó en peso en teoría estando en cetosis. Se compró las tiras de acetona y los cuerpos cetónicos brillaban por su ausencia... 

Todo lo hecho en casa y lo que se llevaba al curro lo controlaba. Lo único que tomaba que no estaba hecho por nosotros era el café de máquina sin azúcar. Después le añadía nata líquida que se llevaba de casa, que tampoco podía ser...

Siempre te lo puedes llevar hecho de casa en termo... Y del liofilizado tampoco me fiaría mucho, por si a caso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> El café lo tuestan con azúcar para que salga más cantidad y cueste menos (torrefacto). Y encima se ve que para que emulsione más rápido a presiones bajas lleva más cantidad de azúcar.
> 
> Una máquina buena de café necesita muchos bares de presión para poder sacar la grasa del café y son bastante caras. La nespresso, si no recuerdo mal, tiene 15 y la minimoka 18.
> 
> ...



Nononono.
Es una máquina de esas de pseudocafé soluble casposo.
Que te lees los ingredientes, y menos café lleva lo que se te ocurra: aroma de no sé cuantos, estabilizantes, espumantes, jarabe de glucosa (así sin tapujos)...

Lo que no sé es cómo no les demandan para que, al menos, pongan algo así como bebida de extractos con sabor a café...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Jun 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Te lo digo por experiencia. como paleo 99%. Lo único que he añadido ghee a la dieta y en las ensaladas pues un buen chorro de aceite de AOVE la botella de litro me dura cinco o seis días. Pues bien tampoco hago mucho ejercicio aunque me encuentro supersano y musculado (50 años). ayer me dieron los resultados del análisis de sangre.
> 
> ....................... 2015........2016
> colesterol.......... 225.........283
> ...



Joer :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Alcazar (15 Jun 2016)

Los cafes de la dolcegusto son veneno puro. LLevan azúcares y hasta grasas vegetales.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Jun 2016)

A Mauser 

Yo he de decir que ni por asomo tomo la cantidad de grasas de origen animal que otros aconsejan: no me sientan bien. Las mías son mayormente las del aguacate, los frutos secos y el aceite de oliva cuando procede. Eso sí, mucha verdura y algo de carne y huevos para acompañarla, o una latilla de sardinas, caballa o cosas así. Pero esas panzás a morcillas, tocino y demás que algunos se meten pues como que no.

Añado que hago deporte de alta intensidad una hora diaria seis días a la semana y camino otra bien larga casi todos los días.

Y estoy cojonudo.


----------



## kilipdg (15 Jun 2016)

Spoiler






kilipdg dijo:


> Bueno vamos a ver.
> 
> Voy por la página 54 del hilo, ya que llevo 2 días leyéndolo desde el principio. Me lo leeré todo pero poco a poco, este hilo es oro puro en cuanto a información...
> 
> ...







Ha pasado una semana ya 

En el spoiler está el día 1 con la imagen de cómo empecé.

8 Junio - 91 kilos
13 Junio - 89,9 kios
15 Junio - 89,2 Kilos

He perdido casi 2 kilos en 1 semana, no está nada mal, a continuación pongo la imagen de como estoy hoy, podéis compararla con la del día 1.



Spoiler


















Para que os hagáis una idea, ayer cené un buen bol de ensalada con pimiento rojo, tomate, cebolla, sardinillas, pepino y zanahoria, y de acompañamiento una tortilla de alcachofas con 2 huevos. Al mediodía pescado con almejas y ensalada también.

Sobre las cantidades ya véis que no me corto, de merluza no sé si me comí 4-5 trozos XDD

Para hoy tengo entrecot con patatas y a la noche panceta y brocoli con ajioli murciano que pusieron por aquí hace un tiempo.

Ya me comentaréis qué os parece 

Por cierto, a partir del 4º día empecé a sentirme "raro", tengo como una especie de bajón pero sin tenerlo, me ha cambiado un poco el humor, estoy más serio, como malhumorado. También tengo sensación como de falto de energía, más pesado.

Ya sé que es normal que pase durante las primeras semanas, pero quería compartirlo con vosotros.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Ha pasado una semana ya
> 
> En el spoiler está el día 1 con la imagen de cómo empecé.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo es normal, estás pasando el mono del azúcar, como pasa con cualquier otra droga... aguanta.


----------



## kilipdg (15 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tranquilo es normal, estás pasando el mono del azúcar, como pasa con cualquier otra droga... aguanta.



Esto debe de ser lo más parecido a una reunión de alchoolicos anónimos.


----------



## MAUSER (15 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> A Mauser
> 
> Yo he de decir que ni por asomo tomo la cantidad de grasas de origen animal que otros aconsejan: no me sientan bien. Las mías son mayormente las del aguacate, los frutos secos y el aceite de oliva cuando procede. Eso sí, mucha verdura y algo de carne y huevos para acompañarla, o una latilla de sardinas, caballa o cosas así. Pero esas panzás a morcillas, tocino y demás que algunos se meten pues como que no.
> 
> ...




he estado investigando y lo que realmente me sienta mal por mi tipo de metabolismo son las grasas animales, por ejemplo el cerdo y la mantequilla, y los he eliminado de mi dieta. También como aguacates que quedarán y ahora lo que haré es incluir el aceite de coco y seguiré tomando el AOVE pero en menos cantidad. Dentro de un mes me haré otra analítica y veré que pasa. Lo dicho el cerdo y carnes rojas eliminados. Hoy pollo.


----------



## sada (15 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero tu no empezaste con 68 kilos?



no señor; 65 kg

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 10:47 ----------




Mr.Bin dijo:


> Podrías detallarme tu menú diario?
> 
> Cuántas comidas realizas? Qué comes? Picas entre horas?
> 
> Más cosas. Qué edad tienes? y, calculas el tiempo del paseo? En cuántos minutos consigues hacer los 6 km?



desayuno mantequilla, + cacao y café liofilizado mercadona (hoy he incorporado 1 c de aceite de coco) 
a media mañana un café con leche pequeño de bar s/a ni edulcorante y tortilla francesa que llevo de casa desde hace unso días, antes tapa de queso y tapa de tortilla sin pan
comida chuletas de cerdo con ensalada de tomate, / otro dia pollo asado
anteayer cené fresas con un poco de nata que monté yo son azúcar ni edulcorante ni miel.

el finde comí un día churrasco de ternera con all i oli casero y ensalada de brotes varios
y el día anterior jamón rebozado en huevo obviamente y ensalada.

no pico entre horas salo el café de media mañana. uso el endomondo
historial
6,40 km en 1:03 
6:95 km en 1:07
8,83 km en 1:27 etc

total en lo q va de junio 41,51 km 2844 kc
edad treinta y tantos....

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 10:50 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> ¿Tienes menos volumen?
> 
> El café tiene que ser natural y no mezcla (la mezcla lleva una parte de torrefacto que es café tostado con azúcar al 50-60%).
> 
> ...



cefé uso liofilizado de lidl uno q recomendó Karlos o del mercadona
la báscula la tengo la compré expresamente para eso y que va ojalá..
la unica leche que tomo es el cortado de media mañana..y la matequilla del café.
ok a lo de las fresas

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 10:50 ----------

y si tengo menos volumen o yo creo que si

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 10:55 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> Los típicos de máquina chunga de oficina, a parte de irte patas pa'bajo, llevan un montón de azúcar. Y si encima le echas la leche esa en polvo, con 2-3 que te tomes al día, ya es como si no hicieras nada..



que aso eso..sabe a polvos, yo lo pido al bar que nos lo traen.


----------



## Luizmi (15 Jun 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> he estado investigando y lo que realmente me sienta mal por mi tipo de metabolismo son las grasas animales, por ejemplo el cerdo y la mantequilla, y los he eliminado de mi dieta. También como aguacates que quedarán y ahora lo que haré es incluir el aceite de coco y seguiré tomando el AOVE pero en menos cantidad. Dentro de un mes me haré otra analítica y veré que pasa. Lo dicho el cerdo y carnes rojas eliminados. Hoy pollo.



Estoy leyendo un libro que comenta que el problemas de las grasas animales es el procesarlas, freirlas y tal, que al procesarlas se pierden las enzimas lipasas que son las encargadas de ayudar a metabolizarlas correctamente, que cuando son crudas (tocino?) no dan problemas, me ha recordado a seigmalet que recomendaba el jamon serrano por esa precisa razón, carne/grasa sin alterar.

Por otro lado hace tiempo leí exactamente lo mismo de los lacteos, que cuando hierves la leche se pierde la lactasa, la enzima que te ayuda a procesarla y que es cuando vienen los problemas, podías probar con lacteos de leche cruda a ver si te dan problemas


----------



## Mr.Bin (15 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> desayuno mantequilla, + cacao y café liofilizado mercadona (hoy he incorporado 1 c de aceite de coco)
> a media mañana un café con leche pequeño de bar s/a ni edulcorante y tortilla francesa que llevo de casa desde hace unso días, antes tapa de queso y tapa de tortilla sin pan
> comida chuletas de cerdo con ensalada de tomate, / otro dia pollo asado
> anteayer cené fresas con un poco de nata que monté yo son azúcar ni edulcorante ni miel.
> ...





Bueno, sada. Parece que estás haciendo las cosas muy bien.
Es decir, desde que estás haciendo la dieta baja en carbos dices que has engordado?

Qué mides? Por lo que he leído anteriormente dices pesar 68 kg, no?


----------



## Dabicito (15 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> no señor; 65 kg
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 10:47 ----------
> 
> ...




si quieres llegar al peso que tu quieres, en vez de andar una hora, intervalos de cardio de alta intensidad y ejercicios de fitness (pesas, sentadillas, etc.)

Garantizado 100%. Llegarías además con un cuerpo duro, fibroso, sano.


----------



## MAUSER (15 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Estoy leyendo un libro que comenta que el problemas de las grasas animales es el procesarlas, freirlas y tal, que al procesarlas se pierden las enzimas lipasas que son las encargadas de ayudar a metabolizarlas correctamente, que cuando son crudas (tocino?) no dan problemas, me ha recordado a seigmalet que recomendaba el jamon serrano por esa precisa razón, carne/grasa sin alterar.
> 
> Por otro lado hace tiempo leí exactamente lo mismo de los lacteos, que cuando hierves la leche se pierde la lactasa, la enzima que te ayuda a procesarla y que es cuando vienen los problemas, podías probar con lacteos de leche cruda a ver si te dan problemas



El tema va por ahí.
De momento voy a ver sin estos alimentos como va. También voy a hacerme con un glucómetro para comprobar si hay algún otro alimento agresor.
Un saludo


----------



## Teselia (15 Jun 2016)

Me hice un análisis de sangre ayer y reconozco que me da cosa que salga un mal resultado... Es mi primer análisis desde que me alimento así (diciembre, con alguna pequeña pausa).


----------



## sada (15 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> si quieres llegar al peso que tu quieres, en vez de andar una hora, intervalos de cardio de alta intensidad y ejercicios de fitness (pesas, sentadillas, etc.)
> 
> Garantizado 100%. Llegarías además con un cuerpo duro, fibroso, sano.



cuanto tiempo ? cada día?
soy todo oídos. ::

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 14:54 ----------




Mr.Bin dijo:


> Bueno, sada. Parece que estás haciendo las cosas muy bien.
> Es decir, desde que estás haciendo la dieta baja en carbos dices que has engordado?
> 
> Qué mides? Por lo que he leído anteriormente dices pesar 68 kg, no?



mido 1,60 empecé pesando 65 y pico ..y ahí ando esta mañana casi 65,9...hay q joderse.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> cuanto tiempo ? cada día?
> soy todo oídos. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 14:54 ----------
> ...



Cosas que se me ocurre que te puedan estar "falseando" el peso:

- Que retengas líquidos 
- Que estés haciendo más músculo que grasa quemas (si nunca habías hecho nada de ejercicio, esto no es tan raro)
- Que si por fin estás entrando en cetosis, tu intestino se esté adaptando a la nueva situación y sufras estreñimiento pasajero

Por eso digo siempre que lo importante no es perder peso, sino perder grasa.

Te diría que te compres una báscula con impedancímetro, pero la precisión tampoco es que sea nada del otro jueves...

...y si el problema es el número 3, el impedancímetro también te iba a falsear el resultado, porque obtiene el % de grasa como diferencia entre lo que es agua (que es lo que mide) y el peso total (al que le resta unas cantidades fijas medias de huesos y otros elementos)


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (15 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> mido 1,60 empecé pesando 65 y pico ..y ahí ando esta mañana casi 65,9...hay q joderse.



Hasta que no entres en cetosis no vas a hacer nada...

Tendrías que empezar a leer más sobre como funciona el quemar grasa variando la alimentación para que te des cuenta porqué no pierdes peso. 

Por mucho que aquí se te den consejos, haces errores de bulto porqué no entiendes como funciona la cosa.


----------



## BABY (15 Jun 2016)

Yo me hice una analítica el otro día

Glucosa 89
Colesterol Total 192
HDL-Colesterol 55
LDL-COlesterol 128
Triglicéridos 46

No tengo referentes anteriores de colesterol ni triglicéridos que yo recuerde (primera medición). 38 años.


----------



## Mr.Bin (15 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> mido 1,60 empecé pesando 65 y pico ..y ahí ando esta mañana casi 65,9...hay q joderse.




Te lo acaba de decir Dabicito. 
Además, yo quitaría una comida y me centraría en desayuno, almuerzo y cena.

Si a eso le añades entreno de alta intensidad está seguro que vas a comenzar a adelgazar a la par que te vas a poner rocoso.

Puedes intercalar los días de andar con entreno HIIT (alta intensidad)
Por ejemplo, salir 3 días a andar y 2 días de HIIT. Esto al principio. Con el paso del tiempo añadiría un día más de HIIT.


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> A Mauser
> 
> Yo he de decir que ni por asomo tomo la cantidad de grasas de origen animal que otros aconsejan: no me sientan bien. Las mías son mayormente las del aguacate, los frutos secos y el aceite de oliva cuando procede. Eso sí, mucha verdura y algo de carne y huevos para acompañarla, o una latilla de sardinas, caballa o cosas así. Pero esas panzás a morcillas, tocino y demás que algunos se meten pues como que no.
> 
> ...



Ese es mi sistema mas o menos. 54 tacos en julio y cojonudamente.


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Jun 2016)

Interesante lo que decís del tipo de grasas según el somatotipo.

A grandes rasgos, que tipo de grasas favorecen o no favorecen a los 3 somatotipo?


----------



## Dabicito (15 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> cuanto tiempo ? cada día?
> soy todo oídos. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 14:54 ----------
> ...



Son rutinas quemagrasa que además endurecen la fibra muscular. Si nunca has hecho ese tipo de ejercicios apúntate a un gimnasio para que te orienten, allí dan clases de alta intensidad. Si al final te metes en clases empieza muy poco a poco y ni de coña intentes seguir el ritmo de los demás.

La frecuencia márcatela tú, el tema es tener un hábito y no dejarlo.


----------



## Tesi (16 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> cuanto tiempo ? cada día?
> soy todo oídos. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 14:54 ----------
> ...



A ver Sada, yo te entiendo perfectamente, llevo casi 5 meses comiendo así, solo he perdido 4 kilos de los 10-12 que tenía que perder, es desesperante. 
Yo pensaba que me había frenado por qué la paleo que ahora hacía era más amplia incluyendo frutas y tal, así que desde hace una semana empecé cetogenica de nuevo. Llevo desde el lunes en cetosis, y no sólo no he adelgazado sino que he engordado casi un kilo. Y no, no he aumentado mi masa muscular de forma espectacular en 4 días.

Yo sigo pensando que a algunas personas esto no nos funciona tan bien para perder peso, no sé el motivo ni cómo solucionarlo, pero creo que en nuestro caso debemos centrarnos más en salud. Mira si tengo que ser rellenita pues seré rellenita, a lo mejor mi genética es asi y no voy a estar siempre amargada por luchar contra ella. 

Yo estoy haciendo ejercicio con la aplicación de mammoth hunters, échale un vistazo, son ejercicios funcionales que puedes hacer en casa conforme a tu nivel, muchos de ellos son rutinas hiit. Puedes probar con 12 sesiones gratuitas.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> A ver Sada, yo te entiendo perfectamente, llevo casi 5 meses comiendo así, solo he perdido 4 kilos de los 10-12 que tenía que perder, es desesperante.
> Yo pensaba que me había frenado por qué la paleo que ahora hacía era más amplia incluyendo frutas y tal, así que desde hace una semana empecé cetogenica de nuevo. Llevo desde el lunes en cetosis, y no sólo no he adelgazado sino que he engordado casi un kilo. Y no, no he aumentado mi masa muscular de forma espectacular en 4 días.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que a algunas personas esto no nos funciona tan bien para perder peso, no sé el motivo ni cómo solucionarlo, pero creo que en nuestro caso debemos centrarnos más en salud. Mira si tengo que ser rellenita pues seré rellenita, a lo mejor mi genética es asi y no voy a estar siempre amargada por luchar contra ella.
> ...



Yo en cetosis bajo peso como si me tiraran desde un séptimo piso: llegué a los 68 kilos midiendo 1,80.


----------



## Volcano (16 Jun 2016)

Por cierto:

No se si se ha dicho, pues no me he leído el 100% del hilo, pero sí casi todo.
Chincheta para el hilo YA!!!


----------



## Tesi (16 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo en cetosis bajo peso como si me tiraran desde un séptimo piso: llegué a los 68 kilos midiendo 1,80.



Es que lo que más desespera es eso, ver cómo a la mayoría le va de maravilla y a uno mismo no, por mucho esfuerzo que hagas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> A ver Sada, yo te entiendo perfectamente, llevo casi 5 meses comiendo así, solo he perdido 4 kilos de los 10-12 que tenía que perder, es desesperante.
> Yo pensaba que me había frenado por qué la paleo que ahora hacía era más amplia incluyendo frutas y tal, así que desde hace una semana empecé cetogenica de nuevo. Llevo desde el lunes en cetosis, y no sólo no he adelgazado sino que he engordado casi un kilo. Y no, no he aumentado mi masa muscular de forma espectacular en 4 días.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que a algunas personas esto no nos funciona tan bien para perder peso, no sé el motivo ni cómo solucionarlo, pero creo que en nuestro caso debemos centrarnos más en salud. Mira si tengo que ser rellenita pues seré rellenita, a lo mejor mi genética es asi y no voy a estar siempre amargada por luchar contra ella.
> ...



Me parece muy curioso que dos casos de dos que han comentado que no bajan peso ni en cetosis, son mujeres. Dado que en la mayoría de explicaciones explicaciones que se han propuesto para el proceso de engorde/adelgazamiento en el hilo, las hormonas tienen un papel preponderante, es muy probable que las diferencias hormonales entre hombres y mujeres jueguen un papel en esto. 

En mi caso, me pasa como a Clavisto. No me gusta la cetosis estricta porque bajo peso a niveles que me llegan a preocupar, casi que me asusta. Para mí esto no puede ser casualidad. Desde luego yo lo que más noto es la supresión del apetito, puedo estar literalmente un día y medio sin comer y sin hambre. Sólo me pasa en cetosis, aclaro. Pero esto no basta para explicar la pérdida de peso, primero porque intento evitar el no comer, y segundo porque como cosas extraordinariamente calóricas.

¿Es posible que la acción de la testosterona o la hormona del crecimiento influya más en hombres, aumentando el metabolismo basal? ¿Tendrá que ver el mayor volumen de masa muscular en hombres?

A ver si alguien más en el hilo reporta haber subido peso en cetosis.

Este tema me parece extraordinariamente interesante.


Un saludo.


----------



## kilipdg (16 Jun 2016)

Pues gente... Esto es la puta ostia.

Ayer al mediodía me comí un entrecot que no cabía en el plato, pesaría más de medio kilo con patatas bravas y alioli casero.

A la noche me zampé 3 trozos de panceta con brocoli y alioli.

Después de leer esto cuanto peso creéis que he pillado? He adelgazado casi 1 fucking kilo!!

Estoy flipando.


----------



## sada (16 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Es que lo que más desespera es eso, ver cómo a la mayoría le va de maravilla y a uno mismo no, por mucho esfuerzo que hagas.



por fin alguien me entiende......
en fin ayer empecé a añadir al potingue de mantequilla agua caccao 0 y café el aceite de coco. psa ..no se lo he notado mucho en sabor ni ex textura. 1cc

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 08:53 ----------

el caso es q ayer me comentaron que se me veía más delgada que en marzo ....yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Pichorrica (16 Jun 2016)

Y de nuevo lo vuelvo a decir.

OS centráis demasiado en perder kilos y estáis olvidando que wsto se hace por salud, y no por estética.


----------



## kilipdg (16 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Y de nuevo lo vuelvo a decir.
> 
> OS centráis demasiado en perder kilos y estáis olvidando que wsto se hace por salud, y no por estética.



Si ves mis fotos, tenía evidentes signos de sobrepeso. Tenía que perder algún kilo sí o sí.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Y de nuevo lo vuelvo a decir.
> 
> OS centráis demasiado en perder kilos y estáis olvidando que wsto se hace por salud, y no por estética.



Ojocuidao con esto.

Yo estoy convencido de que eliminar harinas y azúcar es beneficioso para la salud, pero NO TENGO PRUEBAS DE ELLO.

Igualmente, en este hilo, el tema de harinas y azúcar y las referencias a la cetosis para perder peso, hemos comprobado que para mucha gente es útil a la hora de perder peso. En puridad, se propone aumentar el % de grasas en la dieta en detrimento (mayor o menor) de los hidratos de carbono procedentes de harinas/cereales/azúcares. SIN EMBARGO YO NO ME ATREVERÍA A AFIRMAR QUE ESTO ES BENEFICIOSO PARA LA SALUD. Porque no tengo pruebas de ello.

Dicho esto, me sorprendería que eliminar procesados/harinas/azúcares pudiera tener algún efecto negativo. Pero de nuevo, no tengo pruebas sólidas de que una alimentación "estilo paleo" sea más saludable (aunque creo que así es).

Lo digo para no confundir a la gente.


----------



## Pichorrica (16 Jun 2016)

A ver, matizo mi mensaje anterior.

El echo de dejar las harinas y azúcares provoca que pierdas peso, en mayor o menor medida. Eso es bueno. Pero el obcecarse en pesarse a diario en intentar llegar al peso deseado y que por razón de hormonas no se llegue,e intentar de 80.000 maneras el bajar kilos, no me parece saludable. Eso es lo que yo quería decir. Y si, lo digo por Sada, porque es un ejemplo de como no se debería de enfocar un tipo de alimentación.

Ahora bien, que yo sepa, no se conoce la dieta mágica por la cual todo lo que se consume en ella es bueno y lo que no se consume en malo para la salud. Sabemos que las harinas y azucares provocan una serie de no beneficios en el organismo, como obesidad, diabetes, alergias, problemas reumáticos....mil cosas, y que al dejar de tomar dichos alimentos se produce un efecto inverso por el cual la obesidad desaparece, las alergias y problemas reumatoides desaparecen o se mitigan... y por desgracia, la diabetes no se cura. 
Al final los que dwberian de dar ejemplo sobre buena alimentación deberian de ser los médicos y endocrinos, y por lo que veo se ciñem a la pirámide de alimentación mediterránea de mucho pan,pasta,cereales...la única medica que conozco que crucificaba esta alimentación y que recomendaba a todo el mundo la paleo era una inmunóloga.


----------



## kilipdg (16 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> A ver, matizo mi mensaje anterior.
> 
> El echo de dejar las harinas y azúcares provoca que pierdas peso, en mayor o menor medida. Eso es bueno. Pero el obcecarse en pesarse a diario en intentar llegar al peso deseado y que por razón de hormonas no se llegue,e intentar de 80.000 maneras el bajar kilos, no me parece saludable. Eso es lo que yo quería decir. Y si, lo digo por Sada, porque es un ejemplo de como no se debería de enfocar un tipo de alimentación.
> 
> ...



Lo que está más claro que el agua, es que si combinas la alimentación con azúcares/harinas/etc te hinchas como es mi caso y gano peso.

Si lo que me comí ayer lo hubiera comido hace 2 semanas, no piso una báscula ni por 50€ del pánico que tendría, fijo que de 91 me habría puesto en 92-93 kilos.

Evidentemente no creo que sea bueno comerse todos los días un entrecot de más de medio kilo, pero quería probar y mira el resultado... Hoy pescadito al horno con verduras y pollo a la plancha con una buena ensalada.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> *A ver Sada, yo te entiendo perfectamente, llevo casi 5 meses comiendo así, solo he perdido 4 kilos de los 10-12 que tenía que perder, es desesperante.
> Yo pensaba que me había frenado por qué la paleo que ahora hacía era más amplia incluyendo frutas y tal, así que desde hace una semana empecé cetogenica de nuevo. Llevo desde el lunes en cetosis, y no sólo no he adelgazado sino que he engordado casi un kilo. Y no, no he aumentado mi masa muscular de forma espectacular en 4 días.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que a algunas personas esto no nos funciona tan bien para perder peso, no sé el motivo ni cómo solucionarlo, pero creo que en nuestro caso debemos centrarnos más en salud. Mira si tengo que ser rellenita pues seré rellenita, a lo mejor mi genética es asi y no voy a estar siempre amargada por luchar contra ella.
> ...



¿Como sabes tan de cierto que estás en cetosis? ¿Te haces pruebas?

Saludos.


----------



## Teselia (16 Jun 2016)

Ojalá perder peso a un ritmo preocupante.


----------



## Tesi (16 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Como sabes tan de cierto que estás en cetosis? ¿Te haces pruebas?
> 
> Saludos.



Lo miro en orina, pero ademas es inequivoco cuando entras: boca pastosa, sensacion de niebla, dolor de cabeza. Esto me paso entre el fin de semana y el lunes, de todas formas de vez en cuando meo una tira para comprobar que sigo en cetosis


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (16 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Llevo desde el lunes en cetosis, y no sólo no he adelgazado sino que he engordado casi un kilo. Y no, no he aumentado mi masa muscular de forma espectacular en 4 días.



Es muy fácil salirse o no entrar en cetosis. No sólo se tienen que bajar los hidratos al mínimo, tienes que comer muy alto en grasa y moderado en proteína, porqué si metes un exceso de proteínas las acabas transformando en glucosa también. 

Y controlar el índice glicémico de los alimentos. Por ejemplo, la leche tiene pocos hidratos pero te da pico de insulina. En cuánto te se dispara la insulina, te se inhibe el mecanismo de quemar grasa. 

También hay gente que los refrescos 0 y los edulcorantes también les inhiben de quemar grasa. 

Por ejemplo, Sada, que postea muchas veces su menú, cada vez que bebe leche o como más fruta de la que debería, sale de cetosis o no entra directamente. Cada vez que te sales de cetosis, puedes tardar entre 2-3 días en volver a perder grasa. Si no te portas bien muchos días seguidos, es imposible ver nada...

Y ya lo puse en unos posts atrás. Mi novia, con todo el metabolismo en contra, adelgazó 12 kilos (2 de agua que no cuentan + 10 de grasa) en un mes. Pero lo hizo a rajatabla, y con las normas bien aprendidas, controlando las macros, etc.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 15:32 ----------




Tesi dijo:


> Lo miro en orina, pero ademas es inequivoco cuando entras: boca pastosa, sensacion de niebla, dolor de cabeza. Esto me paso entre el fin de semana y el lunes, de todas formas de vez en cuando meo una tira para comprobar que sigo en cetosis



¿Has perdido el apetito?

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 15:42 ----------




kilipdg dijo:


> Pues gente... Esto es la puta ostia.
> 
> Ayer al mediodía me comí un entrecot que no cabía en el plato, pesaría más de medio kilo con patatas bravas y alioli casero.
> 
> ...



En teoría, mientras más grasa le metas a la dieta, más vas a quemar.

La gente le tiene fobia a las grasas, y por mucho que les digas que tienen que "engrasar" todo lo que comen, le echan una gota de aceite a lo que sea "porqué el aceite engorda".

La cosa está en que si no te gusta mucho el aceite o la grasa de la carne, comer puñados de almendras y nueces, aguacates, etc. O lo que yo hago: fundo chocolate al 90% de cacao con mantequilla, y me meto unos 60-70 gr de grasa en el cuerpo, que además es delicioso al paladar... 

Felicidades por el kilo de menos. Lo máximo que vi a mi pareja perder fue 1.1 kg/día de grasa durante 3 días seguidos... BRUTAL.


----------



## Tesi (16 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Es muy fácil salirse o no entrar en cetosis. No sólo se tienen que bajar los hidratos al mínimo, tienes que comer muy alto en grasa y moderado en proteína, porqué si metes un exceso de proteínas las acabas transformando en glucosa también.
> 
> Y controlar el índice glicémico de los alimentos. Por ejemplo, la leche tiene pocos hidratos pero te da pico de insulina. En cuánto te se dispara la insulina, te se inhibe el mecanismo de quemar grasa.
> 
> ...



A ver, para empezar teoricamente no es necesario estar en cetosis para que mar grasa, la cetosis implica la maxima oxidacion de grasas pero no es lo unico. 
No he tomado leche, y no he salido de cetosis. Ya te dije una vez que la primera Vez que hice cetogenica perdi 1,5 kilos en un mes...vamos una birria. Y sin cetosis pierdo cero patatero. 
Me alegro mucho que tu novia pierda peso, pero eso a mi no me sirve de nada.
Quiero decir, que yo me jodo y me aguanto. A ver si en los proximos dias bajo un poco, que la otra vez tarde unos dias en arrancar, pero vamos, que estoy convencida que en ningun momento me voy a "asustar" de mi pérdida de peso.


----------



## Dabicito (16 Jun 2016)

comer grasa es bueno, pero no tanto como para hacer acopio y exhibir que te atiborras de ella, no vivimos en Escandinavia.



kilipdg dijo:


> Pues gente... Esto es la puta ostia.
> 
> Ayer al mediodía me comí un entrecot que no cabía en el plato, pesaría más de medio kilo con patatas bravas y alioli casero.
> 
> ...






No entiendo el post, ¿es la diferencia de peso de un día para otro?, pues será que cagaste mucho. 

Además otra cosa, una silla no pesa lo mismo a las 3 que a las 8, pues una persona mucho menos.


Luego una pregunta sobre el debate del "peso ideal". ¿Cuál es para vosotros y cómo se consigue?


----------



## lewis (16 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Dicho esto, me sorprendería que eliminar procesados/harinas/azúcares pudiera tener algún efecto negativo. Pero de nuevo, no tengo pruebas sólidas de que una alimentación "estilo paleo" sea más saludable (aunque creo que así es).
> 
> Lo digo para no confundir a la gente.



Parece que le veo con algunas dudas con esta dieta en cuanto a salud se refiere.
¿Acaso tiene indicios o sabe algo que no sepamos?
¿Quizás algo que no quiera exponer por no romper con su idea del hilo? Gracias.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Jun 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Parece que le veo con algunas dudas con esta dieta en cuanto a salud se refiere.
> ¿Acaso tiene indicios o sabe algo que no sepamos?
> ¿Quizás algo que no quiera exponer por no romper con su idea del hilo? Gracias.



Léase el primer post del hilo.

Se encontrará con algo sorprendente en estos días: el testimonio de una persona humilde y conocedora de sus propias limitaciones.

El disclaimer repetido del forero apunta en esta dirección.

No es que sepa algo que oculta y prefiera lavarse las manos declinando toda responsabilidad.

Es que es consciente de que puede que haya cosas que no sepa, por lo que todo lo que propone lo deja al buen juicio del que lo lea.

Sí, pensar, qué pereza ¿no?


----------



## ALCOY (16 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> A ver Sada, yo te entiendo perfectamente, llevo casi 5 meses comiendo así, solo he perdido 4 kilos de los 10-12 que tenía que perder, es desesperante.
> *Yo pensaba que me había frenado por qué la paleo que ahora hacía era más amplia incluyendo frutas y tal, así que desde hace una semana empecé cetogenica de nuevo.* Llevo desde el lunes en cetosis, y no sólo no he adelgazado sino que he engordado casi un kilo. Y no, no he aumentado mi masa muscular de forma espectacular en 4 días.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que a algunas personas esto no nos funciona tan bien para perder peso, no sé el motivo ni cómo solucionarlo, pero creo que en nuestro caso debemos centrarnos más en salud. Mira si tengo que ser rellenita pues seré rellenita, a lo mejor mi genética es asi y no voy a estar siempre amargada por luchar contra ella.
> ...






las frutas y tal de la dieta paleo las has eliminado y pesas 1 kg más?
o has sustituido las frutas y tal por otros productos compatibles con la cetosis y pesas 1 kg más?


----------



## zapatitos (16 Jun 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> *Como dos veces al día.
> 
> Por ejemplo desayuno
> tortilla de tres huevos con brocoli, con 80 gramos de ghee, dos kiwis y varios trozos de coco. Con esto ya no tengo hambre en todo el día.
> ...



Poca proteina, el problema de anemia que dices tener no lo dudes que viene de ahí. Para prevenir la anemia no basta solo con tomar hierro sino que hay que asimilarlo y para ello aparte de vitaminas, minerales, carbos como la fructosa, etc también se necesitan proteinas. Me parece imposible que con lo que comes consigas la suficiente proteina, no se cuanto pesas pero sube a aproximadamente 1 gramo por kilo de peso corporal y 1.5-2 gr si haces deporte intenso. Con eso deberías de mejorar.

Y lo del colesterol y los triglicéridos también creo que tienen que ver con tomar poca proteina. Cierto que hay que subir el porcentaje de grasas en la dieta pero yo creo que tú ya te pasas, calculando más o menos a ojo tu porcentaje de grasas se aproximará al 80% y eso se mire por donde se mire ya es una barbaridad, yo no recomiendo a nadie llegar a esos niveles de grasa pero allá cada cual. Lo recomendable es un porcentaje de grasa que oscila entre el 30% y 55% según tu tipo de actividad física.

Y salvo que seas un animalista también te recomiendo que metas carne que posiblemente también forme parte de tu problema.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (16 Jun 2016)

yo me encuentro bien y no voy a dejarlo, ayer me dijeron que estaba mucho más delgada que en marzo..y en báscula no es..es en volumen...pero yo feliz.
también como menos, podría renunciar al cortado de la mañana..pero no ....me niego. lo necesito.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Jun 2016)

lewis dijo:


> *Parece que le veo con algunas dudas con esta dieta en cuanto a salud se refiere.
> ¿Acaso tiene indicios o sabe algo que no sepamos?
> ¿Quizás algo que no quiera exponer por no romper con su idea del hilo? Gracias.*



Se referirá a que no hay estudios científicos concluyentes sobre ese tema me imagino.

Yo tengo montones de pruebas empíricas basadas en mi seguimiento por hobby de la nutrición de la gente que hacían culto al físico y a la salud en las décadas anteriores a los años 70 (y que todos tenían una salud de hierro) y de la gente con la que me metí en el mundo de la salud y el deporte allá por los 80 que seguían más o menos la misma línea y que a día de hoy la mayoría están más sanos que manzanas. Pero nada científico.

A mí con eso ya me basta para ver que voy por el buen camino, a los demás pues no se, ellos sabrán.

Saludos.


----------



## ALCOY (16 Jun 2016)

Os voy a presentar una amiga a la cual le he preguntado sus datos y qué come... porque comer no sé lo que come pero beber sí que sé porque la he visto en las madrugadas de marcha y lo que bebe es cerveza...

ahí van las fotos y los datos...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Jun 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Parece que le veo con algunas dudas con esta dieta en cuanto a salud se refiere.
> ¿Acaso tiene indicios o sabe algo que no sepamos?
> ¿Quizás algo que no quiera exponer por no romper con su idea del hilo? Gracias.



No, nada de eso. 

Mi punto de vista es que, debido a que desde que me empecé a interesar por nutrición, he visto cómo prácticamente todos los consejos "oficiales" que nos han repetido durante décadas *NO ESTABAN JUSTIFICADOS*, y no sólo eso, si no que muchos indicios apuntan a que estos mismos consejos podrían estar detrás de la epidemia de sobrepeso y obesidad, lo que no puedo hacer es, sin armarme pruebas sólidas (estudios científicos), recomendar comer de una u otra manera.

Y no quiero hacer eso, porque sería caer en exactamente lo que critico.

Otra cosa es que, además, en este hilo, pretendo poner de manifiesto como -de nuevo- todo lo que está asumido en nutrición -la teoría del balance energético, fundamentalmente- son conceptos que, ni tienen base científica, ni resisten un análisis ni siquiera amateur. Porque son conceptos gravemente errados de base. Contar calorías provoca obesidad.


----------



## ALCOY (16 Jun 2016)

Ésta es Eva...


https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2e0b33a223cdf7248dbb88bd056dfc30&oe=57CEDA57





Como de todo, dieta cero, por las mañanas dos sandwiches con Filadelfia y chorizo o salchichón







Por mediodía algo plan pechuga o ternera con verdura y una ensalada







Por la noche guarreo, pizzas, hamburguesa







Y entre horas, fruta o bollería







Pero q vamos lo q sea y a la hora q sea


Peso 55,5 mido 1,69


----------



## Tesi (16 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> las frutas y tal de la dieta paleo las has eliminado y pesas 1 kg más?
> o has sustituido las frutas y tal por otros productos compatibles con la cetosis y pesas 1 kg más?



Casi no tomaba fruta, estaba en low carb pero ya sin ser estricta ni preocuparme si estaba en cetosis o no. Ahora por ejemplo lo que hago es evitar la zanahoria rayada en la ensalada, no comer ninguna patata ( antes comía muy pocas pero si estaban de acompañamiento pues me comía media o así), y sobretodo ser estricta, pero la verdad estoy comiendo poco no tengo ni hambre ni nada.

Que vamos os lo agradezco pero tranquilos que lo estoy controlando bien, yo solo quería decirle a Sada y Teselia que a mí también me cuesta bastante, como a ellas.


----------



## sada (16 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Ésta es Eva...
> 
> 
> https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2e0b33a223cdf7248dbb88bd056dfc30&oe=57CEDA57
> ...



eso tu ponnos los dientes largos :::: pizza y de todo y ese cuerpo


----------



## ALCOY (16 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Casi no tomaba fruta, estaba en low carb pero ya sin ser estricta ni preocuparme si estaba en cetosis o no. Ahora por ejemplo lo que hago es evitar la zanahoria rayada en la ensalada, no comer ninguna patata ( antes comía muy pocas pero si estaban de acompañamiento pues me comía media o así), y sobretodo ser estricta, pero la verdad estoy comiendo poco no tengo ni hambre ni nada.
> 
> Que vamos os lo agradezco pero tranquilos que lo estoy controlando bien, yo solo quería decirle a Sada y Teselia que a mí también me cuesta bastante, como a ellas.






Come normal que ahora estás haciendo ejercicio en casa con la aplicación (enhorabuena!), a ver si comes tan poco que se parece a la dieta nasogástrica esa que una vez salió en la tele en la que apenas se ingerían 300-500 kcal diarias y que promete perder un 10% del peso en 10 días... la dieta las novias.. 
Ya sabes que yo no tengo demasíados problemas en cuanto a macros... en mi caso suelo ir medio-bajo de carbos, bajo de grasa y medio-alto de protes y mientras me cuadren las cuentas del total ingerido y lo que quemo me va bien...
se puede comer mierda como el amigo Claca y mi amiga Eva (o yo mismo) y ya ves...


----------



## Tesi (16 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Come normal que ahora estás haciendo ejercicio en casa con la aplicación (enhorabuena!), a ver si comes tan poco que se parece a la dieta nasogástrica esa que una vez salió en la tele en la que apenas se ingerían 300-500 kcal diarias y que promete perder un 10% del peso en 10 días... la dieta las novias..
> Ya sabes que yo no tengo demasíados problemas en cuanto a macros... en mi caso suelo ir medio-bajo de carbos, bajo de grasa y medio-alto de protes y mientras me cuadren las cuentas del total ingerido y lo que quemo me va bien...
> se puede comer mierda como el amigo Claca y mi amiga Eva (o yo mismo) y ya ves...



Y tanto! Tengo una amiga que desayuna cada día dos veces: primero crusanitos y después bocadillo, merienda sandwiches de nocilla y pesa 10 kilos menos que yo. La vida es así


----------



## ALCOY (16 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> eso tu ponnos los dientes largos :::: pizza y de todo y ese cuerpo




Eva es campeona de España de levantamiento de peso en press de banca por repeticiones...

https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...412_481338118736321_2586484712126711908_o.jpg


y como se puede ver en esta foto a la altura que queda la consumición de cada uno, lo que bebe la niña cuando sale por ahí es cerveza... 

https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=e9d06be5d7398178f141bbe15bf77673&oe=57C19D05


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jun 2016)

Viendo esto de Alcoy me viene a la cabeza Cuak Cuak y la genética...

Estaría bien verlo por aquí.


----------



## ALCOY (16 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Viendo esto de Alcoy me viene a la cabeza Cuak Cuak y la genética...
> 
> Estaría bien verlo por aquí.





como echas de menos esa descripción endomórfica de bilbainadas...


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jun 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Sip, dentro de poco no solo nos van a recomendar las cinco raciones de pan al día, añadirán también cinco de soja.
> 
> Esto ya es cuestión de defensa propia.





ALCOY dijo:


> como echas de menos esa descripción endomórfica de bilbainadas...



No, es más su fatalismo determinista.


----------



## ALCOY (16 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> No, es más su fatalismo determinista.




Como decía Lawrence de Arabia; "No hay nada escrito..."


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Como decía Lawrence de Arabia; "No hay nada escrito..."



Yo no lo veo así, al menos en la parte mollar de la cosa.


----------



## Alcazar (16 Jun 2016)

Poned lo de la definición que Cuak Cuak hizo de Bilbainadas, que la he visto aludida un par de veces.


----------



## ALCOY (16 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Algunos confunde estar delgado con estar sano.
> 
> 
> No entiendo como engordáis si hacéis una paleo, aunque sea light. Eso le pasó a una amiga, pero claro, para ella la paleo era tomarse un bombón, un bollito y un café, etc.





Cierto, estábamos hablando solo de estética, no de salud en los mensajes anteriores...

eso de la paleo light me ha recordado a otros que dicen que son ovovegetarianos porque solo comen huevos fritos y patatas fritas... 

Ten en cuenta los rangos de peso de los que estás hablando 120-88 kgs... por eso es comprensible que a ti te funcione y no a una guapetona que pese sesenta y pico y quiera pesar 58 kgs. y a más a más siendo bastante sedentaria... en estos casos hay que hilar muy fino y añadiendo el operador lógico "y" a la premisa...

Lo de la genética que dice clavisto está bien pero yo al único que he visto en Supervivientes que no solo no perdió peso sino que lo ganó fue a Paquirrín...

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 20:26 ----------




Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Poned lo de la definición que Cuak Cuak hizo de Bilbainadas, que la he visto aludida un par de veces.




No he encontrado la de bilbainadas pero he encontrado ésta... 





Cuak Cuak dijo:


> La verdad es que los futuros campeonatos del mundo Carlsen vs. Caruana pueden ser interesantes desde un punto de vista biológico. Son dos somatotipos contrapuestos, el mesomorfo contra el ectomorfo, ejecutor contra pensador, bulldog contra caniche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kilipdg (16 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> comer grasa es bueno, pero no tanto como para hacer acopio y exhibir que te atiborras de ella, no vivimos en Escandinavia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De un día para otro, y cago lo mismo de siempre, 1 vez al día.

Pesarme me peso a la misma hora todos los días cuando me levanto para ir a currar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo en cetosis bajo peso como si me tiraran desde un séptimo piso: llegué a los 68 kilos midiendo 1,80.



Joder y yo sin nisiquiera llegar a cetosis. Si no meto patatas, un bocata a la semana y alguna cerveza que otra caen los kilos en picado.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 21:34 ----------




sada dijo:


> eso tu ponnos los dientes largos :::: pizza y de todo y ese cuerpo



Pero a ver esa chica es un animal de gimnasio. Para estar delgada y musculosa son horas machacandose.

Aqui hablamos de otra cosa. Evidentemente ejercicio siempre bienvenido.


----------



## Dabicito (16 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Ésta es Eva...
> 
> 
> https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2e0b33a223cdf7248dbb88bd056dfc30&oe=57CEDA57
> ...




yo digo que pesa bastante más de 55 Kg, salvo que se haya hecho la foto tras un entreno. Es muy joven, y tiene muchas horas de gimnasio, con esas variables se queman hasta los dónuts de dos en dos.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Lo de la genética que dice clavisto está bien pero yo al único que he visto en Supervivientes que no solo no perdió peso sino que lo ganó fue a Paquirrín...
> 
> [





si no comes adelgaza cualquiera. No he visto ese programa, así que no sé qué hizo Paquirrín para no adelgazar 

Para lo que sí aplica la genética es cuando comes una dieta normocalórica.

Hay ectomorfos, mesomorfos y endomorfos, y todos tienen distintas tendencias fisiológicas y distintos porcentajes músculo/grasa.

Por eso la salud no es exactamente igual a la estética, hay quien con cinco kilos extra respecto al cánon estético está mucho más sano que alguien con cinco kilos menos.

El estado de las arterias y el funcionamiento fisiológico (riñones, hígado, intestino, etc), es mucho más importante.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Ésta es Eva...
> 
> 
> https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2e0b33a223cdf7248dbb88bd056dfc30&oe=57CEDA57
> ...



¿Y con esto que quieres demostrar?

Haciendo las cosas mal es capaz de ganar a gente que lo hará todo bien, ¿y? eso tiene un nombre y es *GENETICA*. Si hiciera las cosas bien con una buena alimentación y dedicación probablemente se saldría del mapa. Hay barreras genéticas que no te puedes saltar y hay gente que nace más capacitada para unas cosas o para otras. Simplemente naces con ello, después si lo cultivas serás aún mejor.

Todos conocemos casos semejantes, por ejemplo un amigo mío con 48 años que jamás se ha cuidado la alimentación, bebe, no ha tocado una pesa en su vida, fuma y sin embargo está marcado, fibroso, gran agilidad y se le ven los abdominales. Eso lo único que quiere decir es que en buenas manos podría haber sido un modelo espectacular o que podría haber sido un crack en cualquier deporte cuyo nombre no sabremos jamás. Un talento desperdiciado por no haber sido descubierto y/o por pereza suya de gustarle más la fiesta que el deporte.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 23:04 ----------




Tesi dijo:


> *Casi no tomaba fruta, estaba en low carb pero ya sin ser estricta ni preocuparme si estaba en cetosis o no. Ahora por ejemplo lo que hago es evitar la zanahoria rayada en la ensalada, no comer ninguna patata ( antes comía muy pocas pero si estaban de acompañamiento pues me comía media o así), y sobretodo ser estricta, pero la verdad estoy comiendo poco no tengo ni hambre ni nada.
> 
> Que vamos os lo agradezco pero tranquilos que lo estoy controlando bien, yo solo quería decirle a Sada y Teselia que a mí también me cuesta bastante, como a ellas.*



Me he perdido un poco ¿por qué tienes que evitar la zanahoria en la ensalada? Yo es una de esas cosas que tengo como esenciales en la dieta, muchísimos beneficios para la salud sobre todo cruda.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (17 Jun 2016)

eso iba a decir yo, quitar la zanahoria me parece rizar el rizo. Cruda está riquísima. Para los que no coméis pan es un "relleno" excelente.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (17 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> A ver, para empezar teoricamente no es necesario estar en cetosis para quemar grasa, la cetosis implica la maxima oxidacion de grasas pero no es lo unico.



Vaya nivel, maribel... Si tu oxidación de grasas máxima, en cetosis, es 0 patatero, ¿cuántos kilos vas a perder con cualquier oxidación de grasas inferior a la máxima?? ienso:

Pero erre que erre, a darse cabezazos contra la pared. ::

---------- Post added 17-jun-2016 at 02:06 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> eso iba a decir yo, quitar la zanahoria me parece rizar el rizo. Cruda está riquísima. Para los que no coméis pan es un "relleno" excelente.



La zanahoria tiene unos 7gr de hidratos por cada 100 gr, y un índice glucémico relativamente bajo (de 25-30). 

No creo que le echen mucha cantidad de zanahoria a la ensalada, pero seguro que la culpa es de la zanahoria... ::::


----------



## Tesi (17 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Vaya nivel, maribel... Si tu oxidación de grasas máxima, en cetosis, es 0 patatero, ¿cuántos kilos vas a perder con cualquier oxidación de grasas inferior a la máxima?? ienso:
> 
> Pero erre que erre, a darse cabezazos contra la pared. ::
> 
> ...



A ver es que no se que es lo que quieres... Yo te estoy diciendo que llevo en cetosis desde el lunes, estoy comprobando cetonas en orina 3 veces al dia y tu parece que no te lo crees. Chico, no se que quieres que te diga ya.
Grasas oxido seguro, lo que no tengo tan claro es que sean Ms reservas y no las de la dieta. Solo se me ocurre comer menos, todo y que llevo 2 dias que creo que he comido poco.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (17 Jun 2016)

Poco a poco va calando el mensaje...

Alimentos que llevan azúcar aunque no lo parezca



> *Llevar una dieta rica en azúcares es perjudicial para la salud.* Esta es un lección que tiene muy bien aprendida las personas que quieren cuidar su salud y llevar una dieta sana. Según la Organización Mundial de la Salud, 347 millones de personas, o el 4,96 % de la población, tiene diabetes. Para evitar la diabetes o otros problemas de salud no hace falta eliminar todo el azúcar de nuestra dieta, sino de mantenerla a raya. Según las recomendaciones de la Asociación Americana del Corazón, *el consumo diario de azúcares añadidos debe mantenerse en las 150 calorías diarias en los hombres -unas 9 cucharillas- y en las 100 calorías en el caso de las mujeres -6 cucharillas-.*
> 
> Para mantener a ralla el azúcar, alimentos como la bollería, o los refrescos se pueden consumir sólo de forma esporádica por su alto contenido en azúcares, pero... ¿Sabemos realmente si todo lo que consumimos es bajo en azúcar?
> 
> ...


----------



## Clavisto (17 Jun 2016)

Yo echaba las cuentas con un amigo el otro día.

Un sábado normal de uno cualquiera sería algo así como:

- 12 cubalibres; es decir 12 refrescos con unos 16 gramos de azúcar cada uno, esto es, más menos 200 gramos pá la buchaca sin contar con los del whisky, o el ron, o la ginebra; luego añade la mierda que comas, tipo kebab, burguer, bocata de lo que sea con salsa de yoquesé y así...Resumiendo, bastante más de UN CUARTO DE KILO de veneno blanco en una noche.


----------



## Tesi (17 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo echaba las cuentas con un amigo el otro día.
> 
> Un sábado normal de uno cualquiera sería algo así como:
> 
> - 12 cubalibres; es decir 12 refrescos con unos 16 gramos de azúcar cada uno, esto es, más menos 200 gramos pá la buchaca sin contar con los del whisky, o el ron, o la ginebra; luego añade la mierda que comas, tipo kebab, burguer, bocata de lo que sea con salsa de yoquesé y así...Resumiendo, bastante más de UN CUARTO DE KILO de veneno blanco en una noche.



12 cubatas???? Dios yo tomo eso y muero!!! Con 3 ya voy haciendo eses y por el suelo... Con esa cantidad no se si lo preocupante deberia ser el azucar...


----------



## Clavisto (17 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> 12 cubatas???? Dios yo tomo eso y muero!!! Con 3 ya voy haciendo eses y por el suelo... Con esa cantidad no se si lo preocupante deberia ser el azucar...



Ya no, pero cayeron esos y más; y corramos un tupido velo sobre el resto. Y no es ninguna cifra inconcebible en quien sale a saco por ahí, ni mucho menos.

Con tres copas ya llevas más de 50 gramos de asúcar fijo. Pero fijo, fijo.


----------



## Gumersindo (17 Jun 2016)

Es que lo del azúcar es acojonante:













Y hasta los ibéricos:

Una a una, 6 muestras de jamón ibérico
Ibérico Sierra de Azuaga

"Jamón ibérico de cebo".
Envase de 100 gramos, en lonchas.
Sale a 6,05 euros los cien gramos.
Uno de los dos más baratos.
Etiquetado correcto. Además, indica su composición nutricional.
Además de jamón y sal, c*ontiene azúcar y aditivos*: corrector de acidez E-331 (citrato de sodio), conservantes E-250 (nitrito sódico) y E-252 (nitrato potásico); y antioxidante E-301 (ascorbato sódico).
La muestra estudiada de esta marca fue una de las de más humedad (39%), la de menos proteína (23%) y una de las más saladas (5,3% de sal y 2,1% de sodio).
En cata logra 6,4 puntos y es alabado por su color.

Iglesias

"Jamón ibérico de cebo".
Envase de 100 gramos, en lonchas.
Sale a 6,05 euros los cien gramos.
Uno de los dos más baratos.
Etiquetado correcto, y además indica composición nutricional y su número de lonchas.
Además de jamón y sal,* contiene azúcar (lactosa) y varios aditivos*: conservantes E-250 (nitrito sódico) y E-252 (nitrato potásico); y antioxidante E-301 (ascorbato sódico).
La muestra fue la de más humedad (41%), la proteína (32%) y la más salada (6,6% de sal y 2,6% de sodio). También, la de menos grasa (20%) y energética (312 calorías cada cien gramos).
En cata obtiene 5,9 puntos: Gusta por su "color" pero también es criticado por "el punto de sal".


----------



## Clavisto (17 Jun 2016)

Yo he visto azúcar en las sardinas envasadas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo echaba las cuentas con un amigo el otro día.
> 
> Un sábado normal de uno cualquiera sería algo así como:
> 
> - 12 cubalibres; es decir 12 refrescos con unos 16 gramos de azúcar cada uno, esto es, más menos 200 gramos pá la buchaca sin contar con los del whisky, o el ron, o la ginebra; luego añade la mierda que comas, tipo kebab, burguer, bocata de lo que sea con salsa de yoquesé y así...Resumiendo, bastante más de UN CUARTO DE KILO de veneno blanco en una noche.



Válgame el señol...

Si le sirve de consuelo, ningún espirituoso lleva cantidades significativas de azúcar.

Entre otras cosas porque, precisamente, de ahí sale el alcohol: de fermentar azúcares.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Jun 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Válgame el señol...
> 
> Si le sirve de consuelo, ningún espirituoso lleva cantidades significativas de azúcar.
> 
> Entre otras cosas porque, precisamente, de ahí sale el alcohol: de fermentar azúcares.



Os aseguro que no es locura lo que digo: he trabajado la noche y sé de lo que hablo.

Eso de cenita y un par de gin tonics y pá casa a echar el de reglamento no es lo típico en mi zona. Mínimo cinco o seis y el infierno como límite.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Jun 2016)

Gumersindo dijo:


> *Es que lo del azúcar es acojonante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bastante peor que el azúcar es lo que viene después, e-250 y e-252.

Saludos.


----------



## butricio (17 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Ésta es Eva...
> https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2e0b33a223cdf7248dbb88bd056dfc30&oe=57CEDA57
> Como de todo, dieta cero, por las mañanas dos sandwiches con Filadelfia y chorizo o salchichón
> Por mediodía algo plan pechuga o ternera con verdura y una ensalada
> ...



Que siga con la misma rutina deportiva y alimenticia,y cuando tenga 35 nos la enseñas


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Jun 2016)

En el laboratorio muchas veces me toca medir los grados Brix (1° brix=1g azúcar en 100 g de liquido) de los refrescos y bebidas alcohólicas, y casi siempre tiene mas gramos de azúcar que lo que viene en la etiqueta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Jun 2016)

butricio dijo:


> Que siga con la misma rutina deportiva y alimenticia,y cuando tenga 35 nos la enseñas



_Grammar nazi says_: *alimenticio* es aquello que nos alimenta.
Lo que es relativo a los alimentos se denomina *alimentario.*

Ejemplo de huevo frito:

Una _alergia alimenticia_ sería aquella que, al sufrirla, nos "diera de comer".

Una *alergia alimentaria* es la que, al sufrirla, nos deja la cara como si nos hubiéramos cagado en la madre de una docena de Hooligans.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> En el laboratorio muchas veces me toca medir los grados Brix (1° brix=1g azúcar en 100 g de liquido) de los refrescos y bebidas alcohólicas, y casi siempre tiene mas gramos de azúcar que lo que viene en la etiqueta.



¿Y eso no es denunciable de oficio?


----------



## butricio (17 Jun 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> _Grammar nazi says_: *alimenticio* es aquello que nos alimenta.
> Lo que es relativo a los alimentos se denomina *alimentario.*
> 
> Ejemplo de huevo frito:
> ...



::::

Pues no voy a editarlo,asi se queda

¿Cuanto dejais entre las comidas y la práctica de ejercicio físico?

La puta carne parece que se queda trabada en la boca del estómago horas


----------



## Alcazar (17 Jun 2016)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Es que lo del azúcar es acojonante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso se lo echaran a la corteza o algo así, dudo que vayan a inyectar azúcar con jeringas a la pieza.


----------



## Gumersindo (17 Jun 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Eso se lo echaran a la corteza o algo así, dudo que vayan a inyectar azúcar con jeringas a la pieza.



Eso se lo echan en el proceso de curado, junto con la sal y los nitritos (y la guarrería en forma de aditivos que le pongan). Hay jamones curados con relaciones de hasta 2/1 entre sal y azúcar.

También se sabe que una forma rápida para que los cerdos alcancen su peso ideal antes de ir al matadero es cebarlos con azúcar y cereales.


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Y eso no es denunciable de oficio?



Debería, pero al final no sirve para nada. Esto poco mas qjw sirve para que en los telediarios digan una vez al año que las etiquetas de los alimentos deberían de cambiarse...y tal y cual.

La industria del azúcar es potentísima, y lo que ellos dicen va a misa. 

Por poerte un ejemplo, el Sandevid, no lleva ni etiqueta de la cantidad de grasas, proteínas, HC, azúcares....en la etiqueta. Y sin embargo es el tinto fe verano que mas se comercializa


----------



## Qui (17 Jun 2016)

Tenía pendiente responder a un mensaje de Suwus de hace tiempo pero no he sacado antes un rato para ponerme a teclear.
Relativo a que los marines de 18 años tenían las arterias bastante peor que los coreanos en la guerra de Corea.
Suwus hacía mención a esto para explicarme que estoy haciendo daño a mis hijos por desayunar huevos con jamón, bacon o algo parecido en lugar de darles leche, cola cao y galletas.
Me preocupo de mis hijos y escucho a todo el mundo y me planteo si lo estoy haciendo bien venga de donde venga. De hecho, por eso mismo hemos cambiado a los huevos por la mañana.
Busqué la alimentación tipo en los tiempos de la guerra de Corea y ya había explotado en USA el fast food con lo que la coca cola y los procesados estaban no solo a la orden del día sino totalmente de moda. Ahí me quedé tranquilo.
Suwus, si lo que ves de perjudicial en comer hamburguesas del McDonalds, coca cola y demás es que se come carne (o algo parecido :me parece que te ciegan tus creencias. La carne que puedan llevar esas hamburguesas será el mejor y menos malo de todos sus ingredientes.


----------



## Gumersindo (17 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Debería, pero al final no sirve para nada. Esto poco mas qjw sirve para que en los telediarios digan una vez al año que las etiquetas de los alimentos deberían de cambiarse...y tal y cual.
> 
> La industria del azúcar es potentísima, y lo que ellos dicen va a misa.
> 
> Por poerte un ejemplo, el Sandevid, no lleva ni etiqueta de la cantidad de grasas, proteínas, HC, azúcares....en la etiqueta. Y sin embargo es el tinto fe verano que mas se comercializa



Ya me imagino que esto debe de ser como pedir la combinación de la caja fuerte de Fort Knox, pero ¿hay alguna manera de acceder, para el común de los mortales, a esos análisis? Estaría bien saber de verdad lo que nos metemos entre pecho y espalda.


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Jun 2016)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Ya me imagino que esto debe de ser como pedir la combinación de la caja fuerte de Fort Knox, pero ¿hay alguna manera de acceder, para el común de los mortales, a esos análisis? Estaría bien saber de verdad lo que nos metemos entre pecho y espalda.



Que yo sepa no.

En general todo lo relacionado con el azúcar esta muy muy controlado. Aparte, la gran mayoría de veces achacan los desajustes entre lo que dice la composición del alimento o del líquido con lo que dice la máquina del laboratorio a "fallos instrumentales".

Pero más grave me parece a mí las bebidas que no tienen la eqtiqueta de la composición y que sin embargo se comercializan a mansalva. 

Yo sólo se que uno de los profesores que tuvve quiso hacer un trabajo sobre la mafia del azucar en los alimentos y le recomendaron que por su bien, no se metiese donde no le llamasen.


----------



## Gumersindo (17 Jun 2016)

> En general todo lo relacionado con el azúcar esta muy muy controlado. Aparte, la gran mayoría de veces a*chacan los desajustes entre lo que dice la composición del alimento o del líquido con lo que dice la máquina del laboratorio a "fallos instrumentales*".



Con dos cojones. Y me jugaría uno de los míos a que, casi siempre, los "fallos instrumentales" sobrevaloran lo que declaran los honrados representantes de la industria alimentaria.


----------



## Zekko (17 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo echaba las cuentas con un amigo el otro día.
> 
> Un sábado normal de uno cualquiera sería algo así como:
> 
> - 12 cubalibres; es decir 12 refrescos con unos 16 gramos de azúcar cada uno, esto es, más menos 200 gramos pá la buchaca sin contar con los del whisky, o el ron, o la ginebra; luego añade la mierda que comas, tipo kebab, burguer, bocata de lo que sea con salsa de yoquesé y así...Resumiendo, bastante más de UN CUARTO DE KILO de veneno blanco en una noche.



Hombre... muy normal no es, no te digo que de vez en cuando pasé... pero ni en mis mayores fiestas he llegado a la mitad de lo que para ti es normal ::


----------



## Dabicito (17 Jun 2016)

butricio dijo:


> ::::
> 
> Pues no voy a editarlo,asi se queda
> 
> ¿Cuanto dejais entre las comidas y la práctica de ejercicio físico?



No creo que sea buena idea hartarse a proteínas antes de hacer deporte. Regula las proporciones y haz tu digestión sin remordimientos, tirándote en el sofá.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Jun 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> Hombre... muy normal no es, no te digo que de vez en cuando pasé... pero ni en mis mayores fiestas he llegado a la mitad de lo que para ti es normal ::



No digo que sea normal, pero tampoco anormal.

Aquí habéis salido poquito, por lo que veo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> No digo que sea normal, pero tampoco anormal.
> 
> Aquí habéis salido poquito, por lo que veo.



Joder ya te digo si han salido poco. En mis tiempos con veintipocos nos bebíamos las botellas d whisky a palo seco entre dos o tres. Beberse 12 cubatas mezclando con cola para rebajar lo considerábamos de gays muy gays. Claro que hablo de finales de los 80 y principios de los 90. Ahí lo salvaje no era beber sino pincharse directamente, nosotros éramos los buenos chicos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jun 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Tenía pendiente responder a un mensaje de Suwus de hace tiempo pero no he sacado antes un rato para ponerme a teclear.
> Relativo a que los marines de 18 años tenían las arterias bastante peor que los coreanos en la guerra de Corea.
> Suwus hacía mención a esto para explicarme que estoy haciendo daño a mis hijos por desayunar huevos con jamón, bacon o algo parecido en lugar de darles leche, cola cao y galletas.
> Me preocupo de mis hijos y escucho a todo el mundo y me planteo si lo estoy haciendo bien venga de donde venga. De hecho, por eso mismo hemos cambiado a los huevos por la mañana.
> ...



Eso mismo se lo hemos dicho un millon de veces, pero no te preocupes que hara oidos sordos.

Alguno de los estudios que trata de colarnos el Sr Sugus se centran en macros y pasan totalmente de meter el factor procesados en la ecuacion. Claro, no interesa.

Da igual lo que le digas el va a seguir ignorando el tema de los procesados porque no conducen a su nirvana libre de carnes.

Pd. Cuando puso lo de la guerra de corea puse un cartel de Cocacola creado para ese bonito evento por la multinacional. Imagina las toneladas de procesados hiperazucarados que consumirian esos soldados.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (17 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Joder ya te digo si han salido poco. En mis tiempos con veintipocos nos bebíamos las botellas d whisky a palo seco entre dos o tres. Beberse 12 cubatas mezclando con cola para rebajar lo considerábamos de gays muy gays. Claro que hablo de finales de los 80 y principios de los 90. Ahí lo salvaje no era beber sino pincharse directamente, nosotros éramos los buenos chicos.



Yo tengo colegas que se fundían lo que ganaban en todo el mes solo en los fines de semanas y el coche. A 15-20 cubatas cada vez que salían, mínimo viernes y sábado, aunque fueran baratos, echad cuentas... Les hubiera salido más barato cualquier otra dronja que emborracharse. 

El alcohol no lo he tolerado nunca muy bien, y con más de 5 empezaba a tener lagunas mentales, etc. Mi cuerpoescombro, aunque soy alto, creo que tampoco ayudaba mucho a que aguantara bien el alcohol.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Jun 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Tenía pendiente responder a un mensaje de Suwus de hace tiempo pero no he sacado antes un rato para ponerme a teclear.
> Relativo a que los marines de 18 años tenían las arterias bastante peor que los coreanos en la guerra de Corea.
> Suwus hacía mención a esto para explicarme que estoy haciendo daño a mis hijos por desayunar huevos con jamón, bacon o algo parecido en lugar de darles leche, cola cao y galletas.
> Me preocupo de mis hijos y escucho a todo el mundo y me planteo si lo estoy haciendo bien venga de donde venga. De hecho, por eso mismo hemos cambiado a los huevos por la mañana.
> ...



El consumo de coca cola en los años 1940 era muy muy inferior a la actual. 

Lo que pasó es que ya comían muchos más productos de origen animal (Campbell se crió en una granja ganadera comiendo huevos, leche y carne orgánicos, aparte de maíz y algún producto, también orgánicos).

Ninguno de los desayunos que mencionas son saludables, ni es saludable criarse con ellos.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2016 at 20:48 ----------

qué raro, los paleos son o han sido unos borrachos perdidos. 

Que nivelazo de conciencia.


----------



## Qui (17 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Eso mismo se lo hemos dicho un millon de veces, pero no te preocupes que hara oidos sordos.
> 
> Alguno de los estudios que trata de colarnos el Sr Sugus se centran en macros y pasan totalmente de meter el factor procesados en la ecuacion. Claro, no interesa.
> 
> ...



Lo vi y confirmé lo que pongo en el Post. Ya ha contestado Suwus y has acertado de pleno. Lo malo es lo animal . Con que haya un animal en la ecuación ya es ese el problema sin importar lo demás. Su ceguera no le deja ver más allá.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Jun 2016)

El azúcar refinado no es un alimento para comer cantidades significativas, no pasa nada por tomar cierta cantidad pequeña.

Las harinas, así en general, no son negativas. Esto es un hecho constrastado por miles de años de experiencia directa.

Y un exceso de productos animales es nocivo para el ser humano, os pongáis como os pongáis, el grueso de la evidencia es lo que dice. 

Pero claro, unos blogueros y gurús dietéticos están por encima en la escala de la evidencia que miles de estudios científicos ::


----------



## Pirro (17 Jun 2016)

masJOPUTASqueMOTILLOS dijo:


> Hola a todos. Ahora que lo pienso, creo que no me presenté.
> Soy varón, de cuarenta y medios. Mido 177 de complexion normal. De joven pesaba sobre los 70, y con el paso del tiempo, el último año, llegué a los 85. Siempre mi peso meta eran los 73-74. Varias veces me puse a dieta, siempre yo sólo, sin recurrir a nadie. Siempre pasaba lo mismo, me ponia de mal caracter y enfermaba.
> Descubrí el hilo del Kéfir, y lo puse en marcha. Tambien el de la vitamina C, la cual apliqué, y añadí magnesio y omega 3. Me encontraba mejor, pero me sobraba peso. Y ahí encontré este hilo, creo que fue al principio del mismo, al final del verano. Perdí peso muy rápido, me quedé por 73-75, no enfermo y tengo muy buen caracter.
> Soy muy drástico en las decisiones, una vez tomada no hay marcha atras. Yo como de todo, de todo, y lo que no comía que era chocolate, ahora lo como cacao puro como nunca. No me supuso ningun esfuerzo renunciar a muchas cosas, porque eran las que casualmente, menos me tiraban: el pan, los cereales, las harinas, etc etc. Como curiosidad, trabajo ahora en una heladeria pastelería, y aún no probé nada, pero nada. No me entran deseos. Como dijo uno por aquí, no es agradable una patada en los huevos, pues eso pienso que son todas estas cosas.
> ...



Y así con todo en la vida. Es absurdo luchar contra uno mismo, la clave está en la ausencia de deseo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El azúcar refinado no es un alimento para comer cantidades significativas, no pasa nada por tomar cierta cantidad pequeña.
> 
> Las harinas, así en general, no son negativas. Esto es un hecho constrastado por miles de años de experiencia directa.
> 
> ...



Te comes dos pollas a la semana y lo sabes


----------



## Dabicito (18 Jun 2016)

en los hospitales dan pequeñas porciones de pan, me pregunto yo si están envenenando a los pacientes, perdón por la ironía.


----------



## capital tali (18 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> en los hospitales dan pequeñas porciones de pan, me pregunto yo si están envenenando a los pacientes, perdón por la ironía.



Eso no es nada. A mi madre, recién operada de un by-pass doble del corazón, provocado por una diabetes, le traen la cena. La cena consistía en sopa de cocido con estrellas de pasta, y zumo de manzana. Le comento al cirujano que si no hay otra cosa peor para un diabético "no te preocupes que aquí le controlamos el azúcar y le damos la insulina que haga falta". Me dejo sin palabras, todavía pienso si era un hdp o un ignorante.


----------



## Dabicito (18 Jun 2016)

yo lo comentaba con ironía, un trozo de pan no va aningún lado, a no ser que además comas pizzas, empanadillas, pasta, y lo remates con bollería. 

El caso de tu madre, siendo diabética, es diferente, sobre todo por el tema del zumo.


----------



## Qui (18 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El azúcar refinado no es un alimento para comer cantidades significativas, no pasa nada por tomar cierta cantidad pequeña.
> 
> Las harinas, así en general, no son negativas. Esto es un hecho constrastado por miles de años de experiencia directa.
> 
> ...



EL problema es que para ti un exceso de productos animales implica simplemente que haya uno cerca. Como ya esté en el plato ni te cuento


----------



## autsaider (18 Jun 2016)

¿Algún truco con los aguacates? ¿Algún modo de elegirlos por el tacto o color?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (18 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Algún truco con los aguacates? ¿Algún modo de elegirlos por el tacto o color?



Están listos para comer cuando se ponen un poco marrones y al apretarlos se queda marca.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Jun 2016)

karlos smith dijo:


> te comes dos pollas a la semana y lo sabes



:xx::xx::xx::xx:

---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 11:43 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> en los hospitales dan pequeñas porciones de pan, me pregunto yo si están envenenando a los pacientes, perdón por la ironía.



Si no es cuestión de vida o muerte mi consejo es no pisar un hospital ni aunque te apunten con una pistola en la sién.


----------



## Luizmi (18 Jun 2016)

yo soy diabético t2 y aunque tengo el azucar "bastante" controlado sin medicación, quiero mejorar y sigo investigando el tema de la alimentación, os comento un poco las tendencias para su remisión que hay ahora mismo, aunque uno no sea diabético, le puede interesar igual si no logra bajar de peso o sufre algún trastorno metabólico, como resistencia a la insulina, que suelen preceder a la diabetes.

Por un lado tenemos los defensores de dietas paleo y/o dietas bajas en carbohidratos y altas en grasa (normalmente animal), el argumento va así, tanto los carbohidratos como las proteínas (en menor medida) producen bastante insulina, si nos alimentamos con altos porcentajes de estos alimentos podemos terminar provocando que las celulas se hagan resistentes a la insulina, las celulas recibirán menos glucosa (por esta resistencia), tendremos hambre (no estamos nutridos) y lo que comemos se almacenará en grasa, el problema se retroalimenta y va a más, resumiendo, el problema ha sido causado principalmente por un consumo alto de carbohidratos y proteínas, que ha creado la resistancia de las células a la insulina,el problema se solucionará reduciendo su ingesta y aumenta el consumo de grasas. 
Según los partidarios de este estilo, estamos atacando el problema de raiz, o sea, la causa de la resistencia a la insulina.

No conozco a esta chica, pero explica perfectamente lo que he expuesto, se puede usar para reprensentar a los seguidores de este estilo alimenticio.
[youtube]da1vvigy5tQ[/youtube]

Esta forma de alimentarse tiene muchísimos seguidores que les va bien controlando/remitiendo su diabetes t2.

En el extremo contrario tenemos los partidarios de dietas altas en carbohidratos y ultra bajas en grasa, normalmente son partidarios de dietas veganas o practicamente veganas (+algo de pescado), la ingesta de grasa es muy baja, solo la grasa que tienen de forma natural los alimentos de origen vegetal, sin aceites ni coco, aguacate, aceitunas ni frutos secos, suelen ser lo que se conocen como 80/10/10, 80 carbohidratos, 10 proteínas, 10 grasas.

En este grupo tenemos a gente como T. Colin Campbell, Dr Ornish, dr esselstyn, john mcdougall y Neal Barnard, muchos de ellos con estudios médicos serios y con remisiones contratastadas de varias enfermedades, muchos llevan media vida curando/remitiendo diabetes, algunos más de 40 años, después de todo ese tiempo siguen convencidos que su estilo alimenticio es el mejor, los razonamientos de su estilo son varios, por un lado que lo que provoca resistencia a la insulina es la ingesta de grasa y/o por otro un exceso de grasa intramiocelular, esto es grasa que está dentro de las celulas que componen los músculos y los distintos órganos, argumentan que con dietas ultra bajas en grasa se puede restablecer la cantidad correcta de grasa intramiocelular y con ello restablecer la resistencia a la insulina, solucionando la diabetes t2, según ellos no hay problema en comer todos los carbohidratos que se quieran siempre que sean naturales (sin procesar), frutas, tubérculos,etc, estos son los que menor resistencia a la insulina provocan y también según ellos estamos atacando la verdadera raiz del problema, si comemos bajo en hidratos como los paleo, no estamos solucionando el problema de raiz y aunque nuestros valores de azucar van a ser bajos por consumir pocos hidratos iremos empeorando con el tiempo.


Un video de Neal Barnard donde explica la teoría de la grasa intromiocelular (no quiero entrar en polémica sobre el resto del contenido del video, como las comparaciones de dentaduras y los argumentos para ser veganos)

[youtube]ktQzM2IA-qU[/youtube]


Aquí una explicación de John mcdoguall de como trata la diabetes T2 con dietas altas en carbohidratos:

How I Treat Diabetes


Un enlace donde explican que la fruta genera menos insulina que la carne y es perfectamente válida para diabéticos t2.

https://rebeldietitian.us/does-fruit-have-too-much-sugar/



Muchos de estos médicos se apoyan y han evolucionado sobre estudios que en algunos casos remontan a los años 40, como Walter Kempner, donde dietas altas en hidratos y ultra bajas en grasa lograban resultados casi milagrosos, remitían muchas enfermedades y hacían bajar de peso:
Dr. McDougall's Health & Medical Center » Walter Kempner, MD

O como Nathan Pritikin, pionero en revertir arteriosclerosis con dietas ultra bajas en grasa.

PD: Solo menciono nombres en el caso de las dietas veganas por que es lo que más conozco, estoy seguro que en el bando paleo también hay médicos de contrastado prestigio.


Ahora que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Jun 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> yo soy diabético t2 y aunque tengo el azucar "bastante" controlado sin medicación, quiero mejorar y sigo investigando el tema de la alimentación, os comento un poco las tendencias para su remisión que hay ahora mismo, aunque uno no sea diabético, le puede interesar igual si no logra bajar de peso o sufre algún trastorno metabólico, como resistencia a la insulina, que suelen preceder a la diabetes.
> 
> Por un lado tenemos los defensores de dietas paleo y/o dietas bajas en carbohidratos y altas en grasa (normalmente animal), el argumento va así, tanto los carbohidratos como las proteínas (en menor medida) producen bastante insulina, si nos alimentamos con altos porcentajes de estos alimentos podemos terminar provocando que las celulas se hagan resistentes a la insulina, las celulas recibirán menos glucosa (por esta resistencia), tendremos hambre (no estamos nutridos) y lo que comemos se almacenará en grasa, el problema se retroalimenta y va a más, resumiendo, el problema ha sido causado principalmente por un consumo alto de carbohidratos y proteínas, que ha creado la resistancia de las células a la insulina,el problema se solucionará reduciendo su ingesta y aumenta el consumo de grasas.
> Según los partidarios de este estilo, estamos atacando el problema de raiz, o sea, la causa de la resistencia a la insulina.
> ...



Un amigo mío con una dieta ultra baja en grasas ha perdido la vesícula. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Pirro (18 Jun 2016)

A principios de 2014 pesaba 104 kg midiendo 1.82 (y aunque barrigudo, por constitución me definirían más como grande que como gordo). Simplemente renunciando a la comida procesada, a las harinas y pastas haciendo un entrenamiento muy moderado (20 minutos de bici estática alternando alta intensidad con descansos de 2 a 3 veces por semana, sólo eso), pasé en 4 meses de 104 a 82 kg. 22 kg del ala que se traducían en una pérdida de 12 cm de perímetro abdominal. Básicamente liquidé la barriga cervecera y me quedé a las puertas de marcar abdominales.

Sin embargo fue llegar enero de 2015 y un cambio de trabajo y de horarios conllevó un cambio de hábitos. Dejé de cocinar y volví a los viejos vicios de tirar de la máquina de vending durante la jornada laboral, comer bocadillos en bares, pedir pizzas, muchas pizzas, refrescos, cubatas todas las semanas, o preparar perolas de macarrones con salsa de tomate y en año y medio subí 25 kgs, llevándome a un total de 107 a principios de junio de 2016. Me hice una analítica y tengo los parámetros bastante bien considerando lo poco que me he cuidado, pero durante la orgía de azúcar que ha durado año y medio -cuando se hace el turno de noche el cuerpo me lo pide para mantener la vigilia- tuve una crisis hipertensiva, sin consecuencias afortunadamente.

A día de hoy llevo 2 semanas comiendo limpio -que no es otra cosa que quitarme de pan, pasta, bollería y otras harinas- y haciendo algo de deporte y he perdido 5 kgs. En 2 semanas. Cada persona es un mundo y en mi caso se ve que tengo especial facilidad para recuperar o perder grasa, pero de mi experiencia dos conclusiones saco:

1) Es más fácil perder peso que ganarlo. Lo que perdí en 4 meses tardé año y medio recuperarlo. Por tanto perder peso es fácil, lo que es difícil es hacerlo siguiendo las directrices de la OMS.

2) Mi vida los últimos dos años es un rotundo SÍ a la pregunta que crea este hilo.

Un saludo.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *El azúcar refinado no es un alimento para comer cantidades significativas, no pasa nada por tomar cierta cantidad pequeña.
> 
> Las harinas, así en general, no son negativas. Esto es un hecho constrastado por miles de años de experiencia directa.
> 
> ...



Y dale con lo de que es un alimento pero que cansinos sois los comemangos, el azúcar refinado es una droga.

Droga: Toda sustancia de origen animal, vegetal o mineral que causa efectos narcóticos, deprimentes, alucinógenos, eufóricos y estimulantes. Estas a su vez se pueden dividir en drogas adictivas o no adictivas ejemplos la heroina es adictiva, el metamizol no lo es. Las adictivas a su vez se dividen en muy adictivas, moderadamente adictivas, poco adictivas y se siguen diviendo en categorías pero eso no importa ahora.

Según la definición de droga el azúcar refinado lo es, produce efectos eufóricos, estimulantes y cuando pasan esos efectos también puede producir ansiedad y depresión. También tiene un alto efecto adictivo hay millones y millones de personas enganchadas y la mayoría ni siquiera son conscientes de ello.

Ah que si tú sabes más que los que dieron nombres y definieron a las cosas entonces me callo.

Y no me vengas ahora con los azúcares de las frutas, verduras, etc que eso es como comparar la heroina con las endorfinas que producimos los humanos.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (18 Jun 2016)

Un cuñado ha perdido 4 kilos en 2 semanas sólo quitándose el pan de comida y cena, y comiendo "como siempre". Está bastante alucinado con el resultado, pero no se acaba de convencer que sea sano comer sin ningún tipo de hidrato.


----------



## Dabicito (18 Jun 2016)

ahora os entiendo. Cuando decís "quité harinas" queréis decir que quitásteis bollería, empanadillas, pizzas, refrescos, cubatas y la madre que lo parió. ¿Es un eufemismo o es que no tenéis término medio? Más bien parece eso. Pasáis de atiborraros a comida basura a no comer ni una molécula de trigo (porque es veneno y tal).


----------



## Dolan25 (18 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> ahora os entiendo. Cuando decís "quité harinas" queréis decir que quitásteis bollería, empanadillas, pizzas, refrescos, cubatas y la madre que lo parió. ¿Es un eufemismo o es que no tenéis término medio? Más bien parece eso. Pasáis de atiborraros a comida basura a no comer ni una molécula de trigo (porque es veneno y tal).



Es la enésima vez que dices eso y los foreros que comentan por aquí ya te han dicho otras tantas veces que indiques razones por las que no se deberían eliminar las harinas totalmente de la dieta. Todos los aquí presentes han notado mejoría quitándolas, es lógico que exijan pruebas cuando alguien les dice que están haciendo mal y que deberían reintroducirlas.

Evidentemente, la dichosa tostadita de pan de la que tanto has hablado aquí no te matará y su efecto será prácticamente inapreciable. Es como si la dieta oficial nos pidiera que fumáramos 2 cajetillas al día y tú dijeras que por una caladita al día no pasa nada y que incluso tiene beneficios.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> ahora os entiendo. Cuando decís "quité harinas" queréis decir que quitásteis bollería, empanadillas, pizzas, refrescos, cubatas y la madre que lo parió. ¿Es un eufemismo o es que no tenéis término medio? Más bien parece eso. Pasáis de atiborraros a comida basura a no comer ni una molécula de trigo (porque es veneno y tal).



Cuando decimos "quitar harinas", decimos exactamente eso. Fuera pan. Fuera pasta. Fuera pizza, fuera magdalenas, galletas, cruasanes, fuera rebozados, fuera tortitas, fuera macarrones, lasañas, fuera, fuera. No veo ningún eufemismo. Hasta hace bien poco, yo me alimentaba como me habían dicho: LA BASE DE LA PIRÁMIDE PAN/PASTA/CEREALES. La base. LA BASE, esto es, al menos dos veces al día pan/pasta, y en cada comida, harinas, fundamentalmente trigo por nuestra cultura. Esas son las recomendaciones.

Creo que no es tan difícil de entender. Y creo que tus argumentos, en el hilo, son débiles, por no decir inexistentes. Nunca contestas a lo relevante, pero siempre vienes a decir "pues yo me desayuno una tostada y tan pancho". Que ya lo sabemos, hombre. Para venir a decir eso, no digas nada.


----------



## Dabicito (18 Jun 2016)

Parte de razón tenéis, si uno pesa mucho y quiere adelgazar está bien eliminar el pan. Pero si uno está bien y tiene equlibrio lo puede comer en su dosis adecuada y escogiendo bien el material. El tema es no comer como cuando éramos críos, a bocadillazo limpio, un niño rebosa energía y está en época de crecimiento. De adulto hay que comer pan como un gourmet.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Un cuñado ha perdido 4 kilos en 2 semanas sólo quitándose el pan de comida y cena, y comiendo "como siempre". Está bastante alucinado con el resultado, pero no se acaba de convencer que sea sano comer sin ningún tipo de hidrato.



Explicale que tan hidratos son la fruta, verduras y tuberculos como los del pan y esos son los saludables.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 22:02 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Cuando decimos "quitar harinas", decimos exactamente eso. Fuera pan. Fuera pasta. Fuera pizza, fuera magdalenas, galletas, cruasanes, fuera rebozados, fuera tortitas, fuera macarrones, lasañas, fuera, fuera. No veo ningún eufemismo. Hasta hace bien poco, yo me alimentaba como me habían dicho: LA BASE DE LA PIRÁMIDE PAN/PASTA/CEREALES. La base. LA BASE, esto es, al menos dos veces al día pan/pasta, y en cada comida, harinas, fundamentalmente trigo por nuestra cultura. Esas son las recomendaciones.
> 
> Creo que no es tan difícil de entender. Y creo que tus argumentos, en el hilo, son débiles, por no decir inexistentes. Nunca contestas a lo relevante, pero siempre vienes a decir "pues yo me desayuno una tostada y tan pancho". Que ya lo sabemos, hombre. Para venir a decir eso, no digas nada.



Joder que la OMS lo dice bien claro que son de 6 a 11 raciones de cereales al dia. Osea que segun actividad fisica te recomiendan que si haces mucho ejercicio comas cereales en plan rumiante.

Te enteras Dabicito, si solo te tomas la tostadita y un poco de pan en la comida estas desoyendo los consejos de la maxima autoridad mundial. Hay que comer cereales como si no hubiese un mañana...

Nosotros solo decimos que si te tomas un bocata un dia suelto que salgas por ahi no pasa nada, no es estricnina, pero a diario ni de coña.

Podras estar de acuerdo o no, aqui damos nuestros argumentos. Que tu tendras los tuyos para comer algo de harinas diario, pero aun no los has expuesto.


----------



## Dugongo (19 Jun 2016)

> Joder que la OMS lo dice bien claro que son de 6 a 11 raciones de cereales al dia. Osea que segun actividad fisica te recomiendan que si haces mucho ejercicio comas cereales en plan rumiante.
> 
> Te enteras Dabicito, si solo te tomas la tostadita y un poco de pan en la comida estas desoyendo los consejos de la maxima autoridad mundial. Hay que comer cereales como si no hubiese un mañana...
> 
> Nosotros solo decimos que si te tomas un bocata un dia suelto que salgas por ahi no pasa nada, no es estricnina, pero a diario ni de coña.



Lo jodido es que la cantidad en volumen que ocupan esas 6-11 raciones de pan (no nos engañemos, aquí nadie picotea arroz) es difícil tragarla para una persona con el apetito correctamente ajustado. Sólo después de haber hecho adicto al cuerpo a eso se consigue comer tanto hidrato / almidón sin esfuerzo.

Podríais ahora tomar 6 raciones del tamaño de un puño vuestro cada uno en pan, pasta, arroz o patata hervida? Y 11? Es ridículo, no cabe en el estómago si a la vez se toma la ración de verduras y el resto de cosas que piden.

Cuando yo hice caso al médico y estuve tomando esas cantidades de hidratos tardaba una hora en comer. Quizá era mi cuerpo que sabía que me estaba haciendo daño. Pero realmente tenía que forzarme a comer esas cantidades.

Con una dieta mediterránea, la comida es densa en nutrientes. Salvo algunas verduras y frutas en general ocupa bastante menos volumen. Suficiente para que quepa en el estómago sin dejarlo rebosando y con ardores porque se pone a trabajar a toda máquina a ver si lo vacía un poco...


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Un amigo mío con una dieta ultra baja en grasas ha perdido la vesícula. Ahí lo dejo.



varios amigos míos con dietas estándar (30-40% de grasa) han "perdido" también la vesícula.

Ahí lo dejo.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2016 at 07:38 ----------




Dolan25 dijo:


> Es la enésima vez que dices eso y los foreros que comentan por aquí ya te han dicho otras tantas veces que indiques razones por las que no se deberían eliminar las harinas totalmente de la dieta. Todos los aquí presentes han notado mejoría quitándolas, es lógico que exijan pruebas cuando alguien les dice que están haciendo mal y que deberían reintroducirlas.
> 
> Evidentemente, la dichosa tostadita de pan de la que tanto has hablado aquí no te matará y su efecto será prácticamente inapreciable. Es como si la dieta oficial nos pidiera que fumáramos 2 cajetillas al día y tú dijeras que por una caladita al día no pasa nada y que incluso tiene beneficios.



polladas, entre los paleos quitar harinas es además reducir al mínimo los hidratos porque son malos, todos, unos menos que otros.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (19 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Explicale que tan hidratos son la fruta, verduras y tuberculos como los del pan y esos son los saludables.



No le entra porqué "la pirámide dice que la base de la alimentación"... Y eso que tiene a su hermana (mi novia) de ejemplo y a mí, que llevamos 3 años y 1 mes pasándonos la pirámide por el forro y tenemos mejor las analíticas que él, que tiene el colesterol alto por los TG y ácido úrico. ::

Cuando se estanque en peso, volveré a la carga.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Parte de razón tenéis, si uno pesa mucho y quiere adelgazar está bien eliminar el pan. Pero si uno está bien y tiene equlibrio lo puede comer en su dosis adecuada y escogiendo bien el material. El tema es no comer como cuando éramos críos, a bocadillazo limpio, un niño rebosa energía y está en época de crecimiento. De adulto hay que comer pan como un gourmet.



es que cuando la gente deja de comer pan y azúcar y todo lo demás sigue igual lo que está haciendo es creando una situación hipocalórica, por eso adelgazan.

Es perfectamente posible reproducir el mismo fenómeno con una dieta alta en carbos incluso estos proviniendo de cereales preparados de la forma que se quiera.

Incluso comiendo algo de azúcar, como en la dieta del arroz de Kempner.

Y los que adelgazan cinco kilos en una o dos semanas es porque pierden glucógeno y agua por seguir una dieta cetogénica, a veces también hipocalórica.

Sí, hay gente que es intolerante al trigo y ahora hay más gente así y el trigo tiene más gluten, el azúcar es un alimento ultrarefinado carente de nutrientes, pero eso son factores que no tienen nada que ver con la idea del hilo.


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que cuando la gente deja de comer pan y azúcar y todo lo demás sigue igual lo que está haciendo es creando una situación hipocalórica, por eso adelgazan.



Te equivocas de concepto, los que dejamos el pan y el azúcar no lo sustituimos por otra cosa pq no hace falta, el pan no es comida ni alimenta, es una droga que nos hace comer cosas que nuestro cuerpo no necesita y nos mantiene en un estado hipercalórico, al dejarlo dejamos de desear más comida de la que necesitamos. Es así de simple y cualquiera con un mínimo de voluntad puede expirementarlo por si mismo.

Es como el que decia que no podía ser que al dejar el azúcar mágicamente mejorara la salud dental ... Como no va a mejorar si dejas de atacarla y alimentar a las bacterías que forman la placa cada pocas horas. De verdad nadie se pregunta pq los perros y otros animales no tienen caries a pesar d no limpiarse los dientes.


----------



## Dabicito (19 Jun 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Lo jodido es que la cantidad en volumen que ocupan esas 6-11 raciones de pan (no nos engañemos, aquí nadie picotea arroz) es difícil tragarla para una persona con el apetito correctamente ajustado. Sólo después de haber hecho adicto al cuerpo a eso se consigue comer tanto hidrato / almidón sin esfuerzo.
> 
> Podríais ahora tomar 6 raciones del tamaño de un puño vuestro cada uno en pan, pasta, arroz o patata hervida? Y 11? Es ridículo, no cabe en el estómago si a la vez se toma la ración de verduras y el resto de cosas que piden.
> 
> ...



Esto es interesante, porque en las comidas de 2 platos a mí siempre me fue imposible comer pan. Todavía hoy, cuando salgo a comer fuera, no consigo comerlo porque además de ser malo el que te dan, no me entra. 

En casa, al hacerme solo un plato (pero grande), sí me apetece un buen pan comprado por mí para mojar unas lentejas o para picar en un la ensalada a la antigua usanza. Pero si es por cantidades se puede decir que comer lo que es comer en cantidad, lo como en el desayuno.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2016 at 08:17 ----------




tomcat ii dijo:


> Te equivocas de concepto, los que dejamos el pan y el azúcar no lo sustituimos por otra cosa pq no hace falta, el pan no es comida ni alimenta, es una droga que nos hace comer cosas que nuestro cuerpo no necesita y nos mantiene en un estado hipercalórico, al dejarlo dejamos de desear más comida de la que necesitamos. Es así de simple y cualquiera con un mínimo de voluntad puede expirementarlo por si mismo.
> 
> Es como el que decia que no podía ser que al dejar el azúcar mágicamente mejorara la salud dental ... Como no va a mejorar si dejas de atacarla y alimentar a las bacterías que forman la placa cada pocas horas. De verdad nadie se pregunta pq los perros y otros animales no tienen caries a pesar d no limpiarse los dientes.



vamos a ver, yo decía que dejar carbohidratos complejos (no me refería al azúcar pero da igual) no te iba a quitar la placa bacteriana que ya tienes incrustada (en alusión a uno al que se le había desprendido un trozo, achacando la "limpieza" al cambio de dieta). 

Sí es cierto que seguir una dieta de alimentos estrictamente naturales es mejor para la boca, pero eso nadie lo niega.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jun 2016)

Sugus cerrando su restaurante vegano en 3, 2, 1...

Antes de hacerme paleo iba aun restaurante vegano famosillo en una ciudad cercana a Alicante. Conocía al dueño, y siempre me había resultado curioso que siendo una persona que comía 0% grasas y 0% animales tenía una prominente barriga, el resto estaba delgado, incluso demasiado delgado, sin musculatura, pero la barriga estaba ahí, como si se hubiera tragado un globo...


----------



## Poleo (19 Jun 2016)

Excelente hilo, pero joer qué larrrrgo!!!! imposible leerse esta enciclopedia.

Comentar que vivo en el campo y estoy intentando montarme un huerto, aunque soy algo negado, pero bueno. Tengo 5 gallinas, tomateras, pimiento, calabacín, rábanos, fresas, lechuga y alguna cosa más.

Veremos si logro sacar adelante las plantitas.


Harinas no tomo hace tiempo. Nada. Arroz sí, arroz blanco, quizá un par de cucharadas soperas al día de arroz, metido en ensalada de lechuga, almendras, canónigos, rábanos, hierbas culinarias que deshidrato (orégano, mejorana, albahaca).
Suele ser mi primer plato.

El segundo es carne, vacuno si puedo, o pavo. Y para cenar pescado, por la pela suele ser latunes o similares.

Entreno pesas, una mezcla de fuerza e hipertrofia, e iniciándome en la calistenia, pero pesando 94 kgs para 1,83 aún no he conseguido hacer "muscle ups", aunque de fondos en paralela y dominadas voy bien.

Pues eso, nada de harinas, excepto copos de avena integral con la tortilla en el desayuno.


----------



## Dabicito (19 Jun 2016)

menos lobos caperucita, con esa proporción talla-peso no creo que hagas muchas dominadas


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jun 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> *Excelente hilo, pero joer qué larrrrgo!!!! imposible leerse esta enciclopedia.
> 
> Comentar que vivo en el campo y estoy intentando montarme un huerto, aunque soy algo negado, pero bueno. Tengo 5 gallinas, tomateras, pimiento, calabacín, rábanos, fresas, lechuga y alguna cosa más.
> 
> ...



Si eres capaz de hacer fondos en paralelas y dominadas probablemente también eres capaz de hacer muscle ups, lo único que como en muchas cosas no solo es cuestión de fuerza sino de técnica y hay que aprenderla. Este video te explica una manera bastante efectiva de ir fortaleciendo y aprendiendo la técnica adecuada:

*[youtube]ViWElAfRGLg[/youtube]*

Así probablemente podrás llegar a hacer muscle ups más o menos como lo hace cualquier ser terrenal que le gusta el ejercicio físico. 

Ya si quieres conseguir el nivel Davicito Dioses Panaderos del Olimpo tendrás que comer un kilo de pan a diario y un Phoskito antes de irte a la cama, dos kilos de mango también ayudan. Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (19 Jun 2016)

para llegar a mi nivel tendría que hacerlas sin manos


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Jun 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Te equivocas de concepto, los que dejamos el pan y el azúcar *no lo sustituimos por otra cosa* pq no hace falta, el pan no es comida ni alimenta, es una droga que nos hace comer cosas que nuestro cuerpo no necesita y nos mantiene en un estado hipercalórico, al dejarlo dejamos de desear más comida de la que necesitamos. Es así de simple y cualquiera con un mínimo de voluntad puede expirementarlo por si mismo.



pues precisamente hombre de Dios, que no sabéis ni lo básico de nutrición. Si quitas x calorías y no las sustituyes están creando un déficit calórico.

Si no conocéis ni las bases, así razonáis.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2016 at 17:33 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sugus cerrando su restaurante vegano en 3, 2, 1...
> 
> Antes de hacerme paleo iba aun restaurante vegano famosillo en una ciudad cercana a Alicante. Conocía al dueño, y siempre me había resultado curioso que siendo una persona que comía 0% grasas y 0% animales tenía una prominente barriga, el resto estaba delgado, incluso demasiado delgado, sin musculatura, pero la barriga estaba ahí, como si se hubiera tragado un globo...



0% de grasas  :XX: si el anumerismo vuestro debe de ser ya genético.


----------



## sada (19 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Ayer por fin encontré aceite de coco virgen extra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y como lo tomas¿


----------



## Tesi (19 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> Y como lo tomas¿



Lo usas para cocinar cómo si fuera cualquier otro aceite.


----------



## Poleo (19 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> menos lobos caperucita, con esa proporción talla-peso no creo que hagas muchas dominadas





Puestos a sincerarnos, las hago pero con agarre neutro, uséase las palmas hacia adentro. Es menos lesivo (voy para 46 años). Tb con agarre supino (palmas hacia atrás) para bíceps. De ambas formas puedo hacerme 14 sin problemas.
Eso sí, dominadas con agarre prono (palmas mirando al frente) no hago, porque estuve con epicondilitis y tendinitis varias en antebrazo en ese movimiento.

Fondos en paralelas hago 10 sin problemas. Eso sí, no me pongo peso. Ni en dominadas ni en fondos, pero todo se andará (llevaba tiempo sin entrenar y ahora llevo desde marzo otra vez, aunque llevo toda la vida).

Y antes que preguntes, hago sentadilla completa con 100 unas 6 reps. Y peso muerto con 100, 10 reps.
No es para tirar cohetes pero bueno, lo cojo y lo dejo a temporadas, y jamás ví un esteroide.


Hombre, gracias por el enlace al vídeo de POWEREXPLOSIVE, zapatitos.:Aplauso:


SADA, dinos dónde compras el aceite ese de coco pordiosss, que no lo encuentro ni en mercadona ni en consum.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> menos lobos caperucita, con esa proporción talla-peso no creo que hagas muchas dominadas



yo hago una dominada con un total, peso más lastre, de algo más de 130 kg.

pero estuve unos años haciendo piragüismo, y eso da bastante fondo en el tren superior, aunque siempre he tenido facilidad para las dominadas.

con el peso de Poleo hago 18 dominadas seguidas. Fondos igual o más.

Quiero decir que imposible no es, sobre todo si ha entrenado en sus tiempos mozos.


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues precisamente hombre de Dios, que no sabéis ni lo básico de nutrición. Si quitas x calorías y no las sustituyes están creando un déficit calórico.
> 
> Si no conocéis ni las bases, así razonáis.




Entiendo que es tonteria contestar ya que tienes que ser un troll, no creo que seas tan empanado de no leer lo que quoteas. En fin, que cada qual decida por si mismo.


----------



## Poleo (19 Jun 2016)

A quien lo sepa, ¿dónde encontrar aceite de coco?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jun 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> A quien lo sepa, ¿dónde encontrar aceite de coco?



En el carrefour en sección ecológicos lo tienes.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Jun 2016)

Entiendo según lo dicho que el aceite de coco puede tomarse en crudo, tal que si fuera de oliva.

Probaré a ver.


----------



## Qui (19 Jun 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> A quien lo sepa, ¿dónde encontrar aceite de coco?



En hipercor está más barato que en Amazon donde también lo tienes.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jun 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Entiendo que es tonteria contestar ya que tienes que ser un troll, no creo que seas tan empanado de no leer lo que quoteas. En fin, que cada qual decida por si mismo.



estáis diciendo que por el mero hecho de quitar ciertos alimentos, las personas adelgazan, y si los comes, engordas y te va a ser imposible adelgazar, independientemente de las cantidades.


Eso es una estupidez matemática y fisiológica.


----------



## Dabicito (20 Jun 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Puestos a sincerarnos, las hago pero con agarre neutro, uséase las palmas hacia adentro. Es menos lesivo (voy para 46 años). Tb con agarre supino (palmas hacia atrás) para bíceps. De ambas formas puedo hacerme 14 sin problemas.
> Eso sí, dominadas con agarre prono (palmas mirando al frente) no hago, porque estuve con epicondilitis y tendinitis varias en antebrazo en ese movimiento.



se puede hacer igual,

Dominadas sin manos - Ejercicios En Casa

dependiendo de cómo abras los codos, con esta modalidad se desarrollan mucho más los dorsales.


----------



## Cormac (20 Jun 2016)

Estoy de acuerdo en que el pan blanco hecho con harina refinada no es bueno.
Sin embargo un buen pan integral lo es. Lo difícil es encontrar un buen pan. Hay que ir a panaderías especializadas y pagar hasta cuatro veces mas por una barra. En mi caso el pan lo hago en mi casa con una panificadora.
Cocinar con mantequilla, comer panceta??? Nos hemos vuelto locos? No hagáis ni puto caso a esos magufos que se piensan que el NWO nos quieren envenenar. Foreros como Vauxa, que tiene intereses comerciales en vendernos "su" dieta, deben ser llevados al ignore. Me jode la gente que juega a confundirnos.
Los hidratos no son recomendables a la gente que no hace ningún esfuerzo físico, porque si no los gastas se convierten en grasa, pero es que me parece el mismo suicido cocinar con mantequilla o aceite de coco, que no moverse del sofá. Tanto uno como el otro lo pagarán a largo plazo.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jun 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que el pan blanco hecho con harina refinada no es bueno.
> Sin embargo un buen pan integral lo es. Lo difícil es encontrar un buen pan. Hay que ir a panaderías especializadas y pagar hasta cuatro veces mas por una barra. En mi caso el pan lo hago en mi casa con una panificadora.
> Cocinar con mantequilla, comer panceta??? Nos hemos vuelto locos? No hagáis ni puto caso a esos magufos que se piensan que el NWO nos quieren envenenar. Foreros como Vauxa, que tiene intereses comerciales en vendernos "su" dieta, deben ser llevados al ignore. Me jode la gente que juega a confundirnos.
> *Los hidratos no son recomendables a la gente que no hace ningún esfuerzo físico, porque si no los gastas se convierten en grasa*, pero es que me parece el mismo suicido cocinar con mantequilla o aceite de coco, que no moverse del sofá. Tanto uno como el otro lo pagarán a largo plazo.



comparto casi todo tu mensaje, pero esto que dices es falso. Las calorías extras se acumulan en forma de grasa vengan de donde vengan. También es posible que, llegado a una cantidad, simplemente se desechen y ni siquiera se asimilen, cosa que antes de las vacunaciones masivas era más común (se han hecho experimentos y se encontraba que pasada cierto exceso calórico muchas personas no engordaban más, e incluso algunas personas por genética les pasa eso a cantidades muy inferiores a la de esos experimentos).

Si comes las calorías adecuadas a tus necesidades individuales, no engordas, aunque comas una dieta alta en carbohidratos.


----------



## Cormac (20 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que provenga del trigo, es veneno, todos somos intolerantes a esa proteínas.
> 
> Usted haga lo que quiera, yo de una organización como la OMS no me fío para nada.
> 
> ...



Curiosamente estuve recientemente en un cementerio francés. Era en un pueblo apacible con nivel de renta alto, sin contaminación y muy verde (como toda Francia en éste caso) 
Fui al entierro de una persona de 61 años. Lo que me llamó la atención es que la gente moría joven (de 60 a 75 años) apenas había octogenarios.
Lo asumí a que una de las razones es que se alimentan (en esa zona de Francia) de mucha carne roja y fríen con mantequilla.
Que le aproveche el bacón.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> vamos a ver, yo decía que dejar carbohidratos complejos (no me refería al azúcar pero da igual) no te iba a quitar la placa bacteriana que ya tienes incrustada (en alusión a uno al que se le había desprendido un trozo, achacando la "limpieza" al cambio de dieta).
> 
> Sí es cierto que seguir una dieta de alimentos estrictamente naturales es mejor para la boca, pero eso nadie lo niega.



Por alusiones:

Vamos a ver, la placa es en esencia una colonia de bacterias ¿no?

Dicha colonia se ve sometida de continuo al envejecimiento por el paso del tiempo, a la erosión causada por la saliva, la lengua y el cepillado, y a los ataques químicos causados por los cambios de pH en el medio.

Si, pese a ello, la colonia prospera, es porque repone (y aumenta) su población más deprisa de lo que los efectos adversos antes mencionados la desgastan. Y lo hace porque encuentra en el medio el alimento adecuado para prosperar: glucosa.

Ahora reduzca la ingesta de alimentos que se descomponen en glucosa directamente en la boca (por acción de la amilasa salival), y está reduciendo el alimento disponible para la colonia: la velocidad de crecimiento de la colonia disminuye. Incluso, si la restricción es lo suficientemente severa, la reproducción bacteriana se detiene por completo.

¿Resultado? En presencia de los agentes que atacaban la colonia y en ausencia de alimento para el "relevo generacional", la colonia declina.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (20 Jun 2016)

Hola a todos.

Este hilo es muy largo, demasiado. Alguien podría hacer un resumen con las ideas más importantes? O al menos un índice con los mensajes mas importantes.


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> estáis diciendo que por el mero hecho de quitar ciertos alimentos, las personas adelgazan, y si los comes, engordas y te va a ser imposible adelgazar, independientemente de las cantidades.
> 
> 
> Eso es una estupidez matemática y fisiológica.



No estoy diciendo eso, lo que digo es que tienes una comprensión lectora muy deficiente y que cualquiera puede probarlo y decidir por si mismo. Que hilo más polémico hoyga.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Jun 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Este hilo es muy largo, demasiado. Alguien podría hacer un resumen con las ideas más importantes? O al menos un índice con los mensajes mas importantes.



No comas harinas (pan, pasta, cereales en general), azúcares y procesados.

Del resto lo que quieras cuanto quieras/puedas.


----------



## ALCOY (20 Jun 2016)

¿cómo han comenzado semana nuestras niñas mimadas; Sada y Tesi?

¿alguna novedad frente a la báscula?


----------



## Rauxa (20 Jun 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Curiosamente estuve recientemente en un cementerio francés. Era en un pueblo apacible con nivel de renta alto, sin contaminación y muy verde (como toda Francia en éste caso)
> Fui al entierro de una persona de 61 años. Lo que me llamó la atención es que la gente moría joven (de 60 a 75 años) apenas había octogenarios.
> Lo asumí a que una de las razones es que se alimentan (en esa zona de Francia) de mucha carne roja y fríen con mantequilla.
> Que le aproveche el bacón.



Aha...y el pueblo es?

Conoces la paradoja francesa? Pues esta, te dice que Francia es el país del primer mundo donde más grasa saturada se consume y el país donde menos ataques al corazón hay. 
Paradoja francesa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Imagina te los ejpertos detractores de la grasa... Cavilando cavilando, hasta que llegaron a la conclusión de que era el consumo de vino el que hacía que el cuerpo tolerara mejor la grasa saturada ::


"La idea de que las grasas saturadas son malas, proviene de un estudio realizado en 1950 por Ancel Keys que se ha demostrado intencionadamente falso.6 Por tanto se puede afirmar que no sólo no existe tal paradoja, sino que el efecto es precisamente inverso y totalmente lógico."


----------



## Alcazar (20 Jun 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que el pan blanco hecho con harina refinada no es bueno.
> Sin embargo un buen pan integral lo es. Lo difícil es encontrar un buen pan. Hay que ir a panaderías especializadas y pagar hasta cuatro veces mas por una barra. En mi caso el pan lo hago en mi casa con una panificadora.
> Cocinar con mantequilla, comer panceta??? Nos hemos vuelto locos? No hagáis ni puto caso a esos magufos que se piensan que el NWO nos quieren envenenar. Foreros como Vauxa, que tiene intereses comerciales en vendernos "su" dieta, deben ser llevados al ignore. Me jode la gente que juega a confundirnos.
> Los hidratos no son recomendables a la gente que no hace ningún esfuerzo físico, porque si no los gastas se convierten en grasa, pero es que me parece el mismo suicido cocinar con mantequilla o aceite de coco, que no moverse del sofá. Tanto uno como el otro lo pagarán a largo plazo.



El pan integral es peor que el blanco porque no está enriquecido con vitaminas del grupo c y tiene más gluten.

Todo lo hecho con harina refinada esta enriquecido con vitamina c. De lo contrario, se desencadenaría una epidemia de escorbuto.


----------



## Ragnar (20 Jun 2016)

Veamos los aguacates tienen bastante grasa, los frutos secos llevan grasa pero también hidratos y proteínas, si nos vamos a pescados y carnes es más proteína que grasa en la gran mayoría de ellos

lo que quiero saber como hacéis al final del día para meteros un 60% grasas - 30% proteínas - 10% hidratos por ejemplo

lo digo por que me gustaría entrar en cetosis, ahora mismo según me estoy alimentando meto muchas más proteínas que grasas, los hidratos los tengo bajos, pero no entro en cetosis por las proteinas que como y no se que alimentos cambiar o como lo haceis vosotros


----------



## Rauxa (20 Jun 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Veamos los aguacates tienen bastante grasa, los frutos secos llevan grasa pero también hidratos y proteínas, si nos vamos a pescados y carnes es más proteína que grasa en la gran mayoría de ellos
> 
> lo que quiero saber como hacéis al final del día para meteros un 60% grasas - 30% proteínas - 10% hidratos por ejemplo
> 
> lo digo por que me gustaría entrar en cetosis, ahora mismo según me estoy alimentando meto muchas más proteínas que grasas, los hidratos los tengo bajos, pero no entro en cetosis por las proteinas que como y no se que alimentos cambiar o como lo haceis vosotros



Todo alimento llevará algo de los 3 macros, por poco que sea.

Yo como 1 aguacate al día. Mientras cocino me tomo una cucharada de ghee o coco + frutos secos + olivas.

Y carnes y pescados grasos.

No calculo % de macros, pero no estaré lejos del 50% de grasas.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (20 Jun 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Veamos los aguacates tienen bastante grasa, los frutos secos llevan grasa pero también hidratos y proteínas, si nos vamos a pescados y carnes es más proteína que grasa en la gran mayoría de ellos
> 
> lo que quiero saber como hacéis al final del día para meteros un 60% grasas - 30% proteínas - 10% hidratos por ejemplo
> 
> lo digo por que me gustaría entrar en cetosis, ahora mismo según me estoy alimentando meto muchas más proteínas que grasas, los hidratos los tengo bajos, pero no entro en cetosis por las proteinas que como y no se que alimentos cambiar o como lo haceis vosotros



Para optimizar la quema de grasa en cetosis tienes que meter tanta grasa como puedas en la dieta. 

Cualquier comida la tienes que "engrasar". La ensalada le puedes poner aceitunas, frutos secos, aguacate, queso, etc., además de un buen chorro de aceite de oliva. Si comes carne, con toda su grasa. Si es carne con poca grasa le añades mayonesa casera. Si haces verduras de acompañamiento, las tienes que regar en aceite si las haces a la plancha, o las puedes freír directamente.

Una manera muy fácil de meterte mucha grasa entre pecho y espalda es el café con mantequilla y cacao en el desayuno, o mantequilla fundida con chocolate al 90% de cacao de postre. 

Los huevos con bacon también aportan mucha grasa, además que están riquísimos, y puedes picar a cualquier hora cualquier queso curado.


----------



## Dabicito (20 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aha...y el pueblo es?
> 
> Conoces la paradoja francesa? Pues esta, te dice que Francia es el país del primer mundo donde más grasa saturada se consume y el país donde menos ataques al corazón hay.
> Paradoja francesa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...




Vamos a ver, yo creo que has manipulado bastante.

La "paradoja francesa" fue una promoción del vino como algo beneficioso para el corazón, el argumento era que en Francia a pesar de la mucha grasa que se comía (fuente, datos?) había pocos infartos (fuente, datos?) porque bebían mucho vino (datos?). Ello en base a que en otros países se había demostrado que el alto consumo en grasas causaba infartos (datos?). 

Como ves, todo muy científico. 

En Francia se comía más grasa que, por poner el caso, en Noruega? Imposibol.

Pero aún aceptando que en Francia hay menos infartos (lo cuál desconozco, en esa entrada de la wiki solo lo compara con Estados Unidos, vaya ejemplo) hay muchos otros factores para explicarlo. Te olvidas de los factores culturales. Si, efectivamente, un menor riesgo coronario coincide con límites fronterizos lo más probable es que algo tenga que ver no solo la alimentación sino también los factores educaciones asociados, la cultura, los hábitos saludables, y en esto no hay ningún país que haya hecho más ingeniería social que Francia. Por contra en Inglaterra, teniendo más desarrollo social nunca se preocupó de educar moralmente a sus asalariados dado su desarrollo privado, y es más, perdió costumbres de la alimentación tradicional. Algunos historiadores achacan la fama de la "mala comida" inglesa a la pronta y rapidísima revolución industrial y la emigración masiva que provocaron las enclosures, se perdieron costumbres culinarias, recetas, tratamiento de los ingredientes, cosa que en otros países (España, pero también Francia) no ocurrió.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo creo que has manipulado bastante.
> 
> La "paradoja francesa" fue una promoción del vino como algo beneficioso para el corazón, el argumento era que en Francia a pesar de la mucha grasa que se comía (fuente, datos?) había pocos infartos (fuente, datos?) porque bebían mucho vino (datos?). Ello en base a que en otros países se había demostrado que el alto consumo en grasas causaba infartos (datos?).
> 
> ...



De estudios sobre esto hay a montones. Casi tantos como los que desmontan la farsa de Ancel Keys.
1.- Artaud-Wild et al. Differences in coronary mortality can be explained by differences in cholesterol and saturated fat intakes in 40 countries but not in France and Finland. A paradox. Circulation, 1993, 88 (6), 2771−9.

2.- Zheng et al. Metabolomics investigation to shed light on cheese as a possible piece in the French Paradox Puzzle one-wheel electric unicycle. J Agric Food Chem, 2015; 63 (10): 2830-9.

3.- Hjerpsted et al. Cheese intake in large amounts lowers LDL-cholesterol concentrations compared with butter intake of equal fat content. Am J Clin Nutr, 2011; 94 (6): 1479−84.

4.- Wang et al. Gut flora metabolism of phosphatidylcholine promotes cardiovascular disease. Nature, 2011; 472 (7341), 57−63.


----------



## sada (20 Jun 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Puestos a sincerarnos, las hago pero con agarre neutro, uséase las palmas hacia adentro. Es menos lesivo (voy para 46 años). Tb con agarre supino (palmas hacia atrás) para bíceps. De ambas formas puedo hacerme 14 sin problemas.
> Eso sí, dominadas con agarre prono (palmas mirando al frente) no hago, porque estuve con epicondilitis y tendinitis varias en antebrazo en ese movimiento.
> 
> Fondos en paralelas hago 10 sin problemas. Eso sí, no me pongo peso. Ni en dominadas ni en fondos, pero todo se andará (llevaba tiempo sin entrenar y ahora llevo desde marzo otra vez, aunque llevo toda la vida).
> ...



no en un super normal no, lo encontrarás en una tienda de productos ecológicos y sino por internet

---------- Post added 20-jun-2016 at 15:38 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> ¿cómo han comenzado semana nuestras niñas mimadas; Sada y Tesi?
> 
> ¿alguna novedad frente a la báscula?



ni me peso ya :no:


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jun 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> *
> Eso sí, dominadas con agarre prono (palmas mirando al frente) no hago, porque estuve con epicondilitis y tendinitis varias en antebrazo en ese movimiento.*



Muchos de los problemas que he visto de ese tipo en levantadores de peso es porque no prestan demasiada atención al braquial, tienen mucha fuerza en biceps, triceps, dorsal, etc pero hay una gran descompensación con el braquial que no se suele entrenar normalmente, la consencuencia a medio-largo suelen ser el famoso codo de tenista, tendinitis etc. Los ejercicios que trabajan directamente el braquial hace unas décadas estaban dentro de la rutina de todos los levantadores pero ahora están en desuso.

No se si será por eso tu problema pero por si lo es, en este video te enseñan algunos ejercicios que trabajan el braquial intensamente (Curl Martillo, Curl Invertido y Curl Zottman) si no los haces te recomiendo que los vayas metiendo en tus rutinas. Hacer estos ejercicios es esencial para tener una larga vida deportiva y con las mínimas molestias posibles.


[youtube]TwG_08Sni6s[/youtube]


Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Todo alimento llevará algo de los 3 macros, por poco que sea.
> 
> Yo como 1 aguacate al día. Mientras cocino me tomo una cucharada de ghee o coco + frutos secos + olivas.
> 
> ...



Yo ando en un tercio de cada macro en gramos. Ese 30-35% de grasas es aproximadamente un 50% de las calorias diarias en grasas.

Con un 30-35% de hidratos no se esta en cetosis. La gran diferencia es conseguir que esos hidratos no sean de refinados. La 'explosion' de azucares rapidos detiene en seco la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas.

Yo tampoco cuento calorias pero las conte al principio de meterme en la paleo. Es facil pasar del 30% en gr de hidratos (no refinados) comiendo frutos secos, fruta, verdura y tuberculos (y un poco de arroz y patata).

Lo de estar en cetosis continuamente no es necesario salvo si se tiene algun problema metabolico. Se adelgaza exactamente igual con esos hidratos saludables, y añades una cantidad importante de micronutrientes a la dieta.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2016 at 21:30 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo creo que has manipulado bastante.
> 
> La "paradoja francesa" fue una promoción del vino como algo beneficioso para el corazón, el argumento era que en Francia a pesar de la mucha grasa que se comía (fuente, datos?) había pocos infartos (fuente, datos?) porque bebían mucho vino (datos?). Ello en base a que en otros países se había demostrado que el alto consumo en grasas causaba infartos (datos?).
> 
> ...



Joder Dabicito no alcanzo a saber si eres un trollecillo o simplemente ignorante.

Para montar la piramide nutricional basada en los cereales se basaron en estudios por paises. Los que no encajaban en sus esquemas cerealisticos simplemente los obviaron (p.e. Francia). De ahi surgio el concepto paradoja francesa.

Hay miles de referencias a como se orquesto la famosa (y falaz) piramide, y los intereses comerciales que hubieron detras. No puedo poner links en el movil pero la informacion es facil de buscar.


----------



## Dabicito (20 Jun 2016)

Francia es, de largo, el principal productor de cereales de la UE. Has quedado en evidencia, amiguito.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Francia es, de largo, el principal productor de cereales de la UE. Has quedado en evidencia, amiguito.



Que tendra que ver los cojones para comer trigo (dicho popular). YA te lo explico en el hilo de las grasas.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> "La idea de que las grasas saturadas son malas, proviene de un estudio realizado en 1950 por Ancel Keys que se ha demostrado intencionadamente falso.6 Por tanto se puede afirmar que no sólo no existe tal paradoja, sino que el efecto es precisamente inverso y totalmente lógico."



la idea de la grasa saturada no viene de un estudio, viene de miles.

The China Study References - Center for Nutrition Studies

mientras que los palos basan su conspiranoia en un único estudio

Dr. McDougall's Health & Medical Center » Dr. McDougall

la industria contraatacando. Y eso que los resultados lógicos y deseables del estudio china y el resto de estudios desde hace más de 100 años jamás se han aplicado ni han estado al alcance del público (JAMÁS SE HA REDUCIDO EL CONSUMO DE GRASA EN LA DIETA POR DEBAJO DEL 35%, O MÁS, Y EL PORCENTAJE DE PRODUCTOS ANIMALES EN LA DIETA HA ESTADO AUMENTADO DESDE HACE 60 AÑOS EN TODO EL PLANETA).


----------



## autsaider (21 Jun 2016)

Pregunta a los paleos ¿qué hacéis para la ácidez? ¿o simplemente no hacéis nada?

Si tú coges un limón, lo trituras, lo rocias con vinagre, y lo quemás con oxígeno, la ceniza es alcalina. Casi todos los productos vegetales provocan cenizas alcalinas cuando nuestro cuerpo los metaboliza.

Con los productos animales ocurre justo al revés: cada vez que el cuerpo los metaboliza generan ácido.

Otra pregunta ¿qué hacéis para la putrefacción intestinal? ¿o simplemente no hacéis nada?

Los vegetales fermentan en nuestro intestino. Y al cabo de 2 o 3 días se empiezan a pudrir (pero mucho antes de empezar a pudrirse ya están fuera de nuestras tripas). La carne no fermenta. Se pudre desde el primer momento.


----------



## Dugongo (21 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta a los paleos ¿qué hacéis para la ácidez? ¿o simplemente no hacéis nada?
> 
> Si tú coges un limón, lo trituras, lo rocias con vinagre, y lo quemás con oxígeno, la ceniza es alcalina. Casi todos los productos vegetales provocan cenizas alcalinas cuando nuestro cuerpo los metaboliza.
> 
> ...



Quien te ha dicho que no comamos vegetales? Muchos más que la mayoría de la gente que come "normal". Como omnívoros que somos todos, el cuerpo humano encuentra el equilibrio en una combinación sana de varios alimentos. Fíjate, que justo los dos de la base de nuestra alimentación se compensan entre sí. Casualidad?

Ahora, dinos tú qué pasa con las harinas en el proceso digestivo.


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Jun 2016)

Haciendo recuento de entre mis amigos y conocidos, y de la cantidad de fruta, verduras y legumbres que comemos, me doy cuenta que tanto los que siguen la dieta mediterránea, como los que son vegetarianos, incluso un vegano que se clasifica como "crudivegano" pero que esto yo lo cojo con pinzas, al final el que mas frutas, verduras y legumbres come soy yo, el que se supone que no come HC, y al que todas las criticas van dirigidas, sobretodo por parte del sector vegetariano-vegano, que dicen que me voy a morir por no comer tal cosa.

Una cosa que me queda clara es que todo aquello que coma un vegano o un vegetariano es bueno, según ellos y el NWO y las personas del día a día. Ya hasta entran en temas místicos como el conectar xln la tierra, el purificarse el alma y el cuerpo....Lo curioso, es que el vegano como la vegetariana al final su alimentación se basa en comer cereales, ya sea en forma de pan, pasta, pasteles, bizcochos, dulces, bocatas, sandwiches...y de vez en cuando le meten que si lechuga,tomate...pero de ninguno de los dos veo que coman potajes y comida de olla, aunque sea solo verdura.

Porque se demoniza tanto las dietas bajas en HC refinados?


----------



## Clavisto (21 Jun 2016)

Yo creo que esto ya lo resumió Allan Poe hace como 200 años: 

_*Quien está convencido no busca convencer*_


No sé porqué le seguís siguiendo el juego a esta gente.


El melapelismo salvará al mundo.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *Francia es, de largo, el principal productor de cereales de la UE. Has quedado en evidencia, amiguito.*



Francia es el principal productor de cereales de la UE y también el principal *exportador* de cereales de la UE. Además la cuarta parte de la carne consumida en Europa es también de Francia. Al igual que Alemania tienen una producción alimentaria con superavit al contrario que aquí y otros paises que entraron en déficit al ingresar en la UE, mientras aquí y en otros estados se daban subvenciones por arrancar viñas o reducir cabezas de ganado en estos paises las iban aumentando poco a poco, es la trampa que traía disfrazada la UE pero esa ya es otra historia.

La cuestión es que Francia es uno de los mayores productores no solo de cereal sino de todos los productos alimentarios porque son también uno de los mayores exportadores a nivel mundial.

Vete a trollear y decir gañanadas a la Guardería, Temas Calientes, Nacionalismos o Política que para eso están, yo allí lo hago muy habitualmente, Consumo Responsable es un sitio serio 

Saludos.


----------



## Genis Vell (21 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Los vegetales fermentan en nuestro intestino. Y al cabo de 2 o 3 días se empiezan a pudrir (pero mucho antes de empezar a pudrirse ya están fuera de nuestras tripas). La carne no fermenta. Se pudre desde el primer momento.



No creo que ese sea un problema, tengo la sensación de que nada dura en mi intestino más de 24h, podré ir al baño unas 3-4 veces cada dos días, con deposiciones normales.


----------



## Dabicito (21 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Francia es el principal productor de cereales de la UE y también el principal *exportador* de cereales de la UE. Además la cuarta parte de la carne consumida en Europa es también de Francia. Al igual que Alemania tienen una producción alimentaria con superavit al contrario que aquí y otros paises que entraron en déficit al ingresar en la UE, mientras aquí y en otros estados se daban subvenciones por arrancar viñas o reducir cabezas de ganado en estos paises las iban aumentando poco a poco, es la trampa que traía disfrazada la UE pero esa ya es otra historia.
> 
> La cuestión es que Francia es uno de los mayores productores no solo de cereal sino de todos los productos alimentarios porque son también uno de los mayores exportadores a nivel mundial.
> 
> ...



Váis de conocedores de la historia económica y social de Francia, y sin embargo vuestras fuentes son los cómics de Astérix, Obélix comiendo jabalí y atiborrándose a grasa (qué nivel Maribel) 

Yo no sé qué se comía en Francia en el siglo XIX (paradoja francesa) porque no soy especialista en historia contemporánea de Francia, pero los cereales ocupaban una base indudable, de hecho por ahí empezó la revolución francesa.


----------



## sada (21 Jun 2016)

donde compro el aceite de coco acaban de traer nuevos productos.
chips o virutas de coco (100% coco)
azúcar de coco

que opináis?


----------



## Pirro (21 Jun 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> ...
> 
> Porque se demoniza tanto las dietas bajas en HC refinados?



De hecho no hay más que ver la guerra informativa que hay en torno a esto, basta con googlear un poco. Cada vez que una publicación saca un reportaje hablando de que el consumo de harinas podría ser perjudicial, otras sacan la suya en la que expertos a sueldo nos alertan sobre los peligros de no comer hidratos (refinados) y sobre lo saludable que es el pan, metiendo con calzador las harinas integrales como alternativas saludable.

Los cereales transgénicos son absurdamente baratos, dejan un margen comercial brutal y tras ellos hay todo un sector económico que depende de que la gente consuma masivamente cereal. Lo mismo sirven para fabricar macarrones de 0.60 el kilo que un Snickers o si nos vamos a lo "sano", una barrita de "Special K", que ayuda a mantener la línea :bla:

Si hubiera un cambio de paradigma y las charos de este país renunciaran a las harinas como forma más eficiente de mantener la línea en vez de andar con dietas hipocalóricas cargadas de cereal y por tanto condenadas al fracaso ciertas empresas que habitualmente contratan publicidad en los mass mierdas dejarían de ganar mucho dinero.

Si te sienta mal el trigo y cagas mal, para el sistema siempre será preferible que comas Activia para regularizarte a que dejes de comer trigo. Es de cajón.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *Váis de conocedores de la historia económica y social de Francia, y sin embargo vuestras fuentes son los cómics de Astérix, Obélix comiendo jabalí y atiborrándose a grasa (qué nivel Maribel)
> 
> Yo no sé qué se comía en Francia en el siglo XIX (paradoja francesa) porque no soy especialista en historia contemporánea de Francia, pero los cereales ocupaban una base indudable, de hecho por ahí empezó la revolución francesa.*



Solo te explico el motivo porque el que Francia es un gran productor de cereales (los exporta) como pusiste en tu anterior mensaje y ahora me saltas por los Cerros de Úbeda o con cosas como 10 hoteles hay en Matalascañas que es con lo que saltas siempre porque jamás has dado un argumento o una explicación de nada. Si eres tonto no es mi problema y llamándote tonto no te insulto sino que te defino (que es diferente) porque es lo que cada día dejas claro que eres con las cosas que pones que es por lo único que me puedo guiar ya que no te conozco de nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Jun 2016)

que no hay paradoja francesa, cuando se detectó los franceses, como los españoles, italianos o griegos, comían menos grasas y proteínas que los yanquis, y de ahí las diferencias en la incidencia de las enfermedades coronarias.

Pero en estos 25 años ya se están poniendo al día.

En el siglo XIX comían bastante menos carne, lácteos y huevos, y muchos más vegetales, legumbres y cereales que ahora, como en todas partes.


----------



## Dabicito (21 Jun 2016)

Por supuesto. Hasta hace muy poco la base eran los cereales por mucho que el tópico nos hable de la alta cocina francesa y el jabalí de Obélix, es lo que le explico a zapatitos, es imposible saber qué se comía exactamente porque no se puede entrar en cada casa. Pero cierto es que las cifras macroeconómicas dicen que se abastecía a millones de personas a base de cereal, las revueltas liberales tienen que ver con el precio del cereal, las crisis de subsistencia tienen que ver con malas cosechas de cereal, el maiz y la patata se introducen ante la escasez de cereal, y Francia tiene enormes extensiones de cereal (exportando o no, los campos estaban ahí).

Ahora bien, repito que el ignorante insulta, el sabio aprende.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Jun 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Quien te ha dicho que no comamos vegetales? Muchos más que la mayoría de la gente que come "normal". Como omnívoros que somos todos, el cuerpo humano encuentra el equilibrio en una combinación sana de varios alimentos. Fíjate, que justo los dos de la base de nuestra alimentación se compensan entre sí. Casualidad?
> 
> Ahora, dinos tú qué pasa con las harinas en el proceso digestivo.



Si precisamente lo que no se tiene NUNCA es acidez comiendo paleo. Las digestiones son perfectas.

La acidez da cuando te pegas un homenaje de pizza o te pones fino a cubatas, ambas cosas aconsejable no hacerlas casi nunca. Lo que mas acidifica del mundo es el azucar y las harinas refinadas.

Buena carne acompañada de gran cantidad de verdura el intestino y el estomago como la seda.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 21:07 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Haciendo recuento de entre mis amigos y conocidos, y de la cantidad de fruta, verduras y legumbres que comemos, me doy cuenta que tanto los que siguen la dieta mediterránea, como los que son vegetarianos, incluso un vegano que se clasifica como "crudivegano" pero que esto yo lo cojo con pinzas, al final el que mas frutas, verduras y legumbres come soy yo, el que se supone que no come HC, y al que todas las criticas van dirigidas, sobretodo por parte del sector vegetariano-vegano, que dicen que me voy a morir por no comer tal cosa.
> 
> Una cosa que me queda clara es que todo aquello que coma un vegano o un vegetariano es bueno, según ellos y el NWO y las personas del día a día. Ya hasta entran en temas místicos como el conectar xln la tierra, el purificarse el alma y el cuerpo....Lo curioso, es que el vegano como la vegetariana al final su alimentación se basa en comer cereales, ya sea en forma de pan, pasta, pasteles, bizcochos, dulces, bocatas, sandwiches...y de vez en cuando le meten que si lechuga,tomate...pero de ninguno de los dos veo que coman potajes y comida de olla, aunque sea solo verdura.
> 
> Porque se demoniza tanto las dietas bajas en HC refinados?



Porque son subnormales y la unica forma de desviar el tema a su terreno es decir que vamos cazando bufalos y solo comemos carne.

El principal problema de la mayoria de los veganos es que no hacen lo que nuestro querido Sugus. Van a lo facil, y lo mas facil es tirar de procesados basados en cereales. Les venden que todo lo que no sea de origen animal es bueno y no se dan cuenta que se estan matando.

Si ya la poblacion general se pasa con el trigo y el gluten, un vegano desinformado lo consume a toneladas (incluida azucar). 

Asi acaban hechos una mierda antes de un año, no hay cuerpo que aguante semejantes dosis de azucares y gluten.


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Jun 2016)

A mi es que ya cuando entran en temas místicos...y encima los demás se sugestionan y se lo creen, se creen qjw por comerse una zanahoria cruda con un tomate le purifica el alma.

Lo mas absurdo que yo he llegado a escuchar, es que el vegano me dijese que yo tengo el alma putrefacta por comer animales muertos....se me quedó la cara de  jajaja


----------



## Dabicito (21 Jun 2016)

pues qué quieres que te diga, un tomate y una zanahoria cruda saben mejor y son más sanos que si los cocinas.

Lo que dice Carlitos sobre las digestiones, como de costumbre, subjetividad pura. Yo opino de lo mío. Cuando como mucha proteína las digestiones son más pesadas, y cuando como hidratos son mucho más sencillas y rápidas.


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> pues qué quieres que te diga, un tomate y una zanahoria cruda saben mejor y son más sanos que si los cocinas.
> 
> Lo que dice Carlitos sobre las digestiones, como de costumbre, subjetividad pura. Yo opino de lo mío. Cuando como mucha proteína las digestiones son más pesadas, y cuando como hidratos son mucho más sencillas y rápidas.



Ya veo que entiendes lo que te sale de los huevos.

Donde he dicho yo que eso no siente bien? Antes he hablado del misticismo que le otorgan al comerse una zanahoria y un tomate crudo.


----------



## Dugongo (22 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> pues qué quieres que te diga, un tomate y una zanahoria cruda saben mejor y son más sanos que si los cocinas.
> 
> Lo que dice Carlitos sobre las digestiones, como de costumbre, subjetividad pura. Yo opino de lo mío. Cuando como mucha proteína las digestiones son más pesadas, y cuando como hidratos son mucho más sencillas y rápidas.



Yo estoy convencida de que hay distintas genéticas o algo que hace que algunos toleren más unos alimentos que otros. Generalizar que a todos nos tiene que sentar bien lo mismo es muy atrevido.

Además, mejor para los que somos muy carnívoros si parte de la población no compite por bienes escasos como el ganado alimentado con pastos. Es literalmente imposible que toda la población mundial coma como nosotros. Así que gracias. No me convencerás de que me sienta mejor la patata que un buen chuletón, pero yo tampoco voy a negar que tú puedas evaluar lo que a ti te sienta mejor


----------



## Rauxa (22 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> pues qué quieres que te diga, un tomate y una zanahoria cruda saben mejor y son más sanos que si los cocinas.
> 
> Lo que dice Carlitos sobre las digestiones, como de costumbre, subjetividad pura. Yo opino de lo mío. Cuando como mucha proteína las digestiones son más pesadas, y cuando como hidratos son mucho más sencillas y rápidas.



No entiendo como alguien puede digerir mejor el pan que un trozo de pollo.


----------



## Dabicito (22 Jun 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Yo estoy convencida de que hay distintas genéticas o algo que hace que algunos toleren más unos alimentos que otros. Generalizar que a todos nos tiene que sentar bien lo mismo es muy atrevido.
> 
> Además, mejor para los que somos muy carnívoros si parte de la población no compite por bienes escasos como el ganado alimentado con pastos. Es literalmente imposible que toda la población mundial coma como nosotros. Así que gracias. No me convencerás de que me sienta mejor la patata que un buen chuletón, pero yo tampoco voy a negar que tú puedas evaluar lo que a ti te sienta mejor



Vas con la venda por delante. En ningún momento dije que no haya que comer carne. Yo como carne.



Pichorrica dijo:


> Ya veo que entiendes lo que te sale de los huevos.
> 
> Donde he dicho yo que eso no siente bien? Antes he hablado del misticismo que le otorgan al comerse una zanahoria y un tomate crudo.



No he leído tal cosa en este hilo. Muy al contrario, sois vosotros los que os atribuís una superioridad moral por comer determinada dieta.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2016 at 07:25 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> No entiendo como alguien puede digerir mejor el pan que un trozo de pollo.



Digiero bien ambas cosas. Pero respecto a la proteína, si abuso, se empacha porque es de digestión más lenta. Al final lo que hago es una comida mixta con más hidratos que proteína.


----------



## ALCOY (22 Jun 2016)

Tesi ¿cómo vas? ¿alguna novedad?


----------



## Clavisto (22 Jun 2016)

Bueno, yo creo que a este hilo le está pasando un poco lo del Ático, que ya dijo todo lo que tenía que decir y ahora está en fase de derroimiento hasta su más que próxima clausura por las implacables hordas del feminazismo.

Esperemos que no lleguen hasta aquí los largos tentáculos de la industria farinácea y azucarera.

Sea como sea, hilo mítico.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> *Bueno, yo creo que a este hilo le está pasando un poco lo del Ático, que ya dijo todo lo que tenía que decir y ahora está en fase de derroimiento hasta su más que próxima clausura por las implacables hordas del feminazismo.
> 
> Esperemos que no lleguen hasta aquí los largos tentáculos de la industria farinácea y azucarera.
> 
> Sea como sea, hilo mítico*.



Siempre habrá algún comeflores como Sugus o Trollicito pastando alegremente por el hilo como si fuera un sembrado de alfalfa, es tan inevitable como la muerte. Así que tranquilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (22 Jun 2016)

dudas...
que opináis de?
chips o virutas de coco (100% coco) 
azúcar de coco 
queso marcarpone
como coméis el agucate aparte del guacamole?


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Vas con la venda por delante. En ningún momento dije que no haya que comer carne. Yo como carne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que es muy distinto es digerir un chuleton con pan a un chuleton con verdura. El pan te hincha y te inflama, no es el chuleton.

Los que usais pan con todas las comidas no podeis saber la diferencia, logicamente.

Y aqui ninguna superioridas moral. Hablamos de nuestra experiencia ni mas ni menos. Tu puedes comer lo que te salga de los huevos.


----------



## Tesi (22 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> dudas...
> que opináis de?
> chips o virutas de coco (100% coco)
> azúcar de coco
> ...



El aguacate, o bien solo, o hay quien le pone un poquito de limon, o troceado y mezclado en una ensalada, o por ejemplo a laminas encima de una hamburguesa...
Vamos, yo como menos lo como es en guacamole...


----------



## tomcat ii (22 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> dudas...
> que opináis de?
> chips o virutas de coco (100% coco)
> azúcar de coco
> ...



Chips de coco muy bien. Si solo es coco, claro. Muy calórico, excelente twntenpié.

Azúcar de coco es azúcar, el azúcar es todo igual a nivel molecular.

Aguacate a trozos y en la ensalada. Combina muy bien con atún. Otra opción es cacho d aguacate, encima un poco d salmon ahumado y unos copos d sal gorda, magnánimo.

Mascarpone, no se, a mi los lácteos, mascarpone incluido, me sientan mal, me provocan mucosidsd


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Jun 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> El aguacate, o bien solo, o hay quien le pone un poquito de limon, o troceado y mezclado en una ensalada, o por ejemplo a laminas encima de una hamburguesa...
> Vamos, yo como menos lo como es en guacamole...



A ntros nos encanta en tartar de atún o salmón


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Jun 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Yo estoy convencida de que hay distintas genéticas o algo que hace que algunos toleren más unos alimentos que otros. Generalizar que a todos nos tiene que sentar bien lo mismo es muy atrevido.



super atrevido, tanto que no hay especie animal cuyos individuos no coman todos lo mismo.

Tan atrevido como que las estadísticas indican que una mayoría se beneficia de un mismo tipo de dieta, y no de otra.

Tan atrevido como que de repente hay alimentos que sientan mal a algunas personas, seguramente la genética ha cambiado en unas décadas.


----------



## sada (22 Jun 2016)

otra pregunta para entendidos..
la patata veo que algunos la coméis y otros no
que opináis? montignac reniega de la patata


----------



## Vigilante (22 Jun 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Te equivocas de concepto, los que dejamos el pan y el azúcar no lo sustituimos por otra cosa pq no hace falta, el pan no es comida ni alimenta, es una droga que nos hace comer cosas que nuestro cuerpo no necesita y nos mantiene en un estado hipercalórico, al dejarlo dejamos de desear más comida de la que necesitamos. Es así de simple y cualquiera con un mínimo de voluntad puede expirementarlo por si mismo.
> 
> Es como el que decia que no podía ser que al dejar el azúcar mágicamente mejorara la salud dental ... Como no va a mejorar si dejas de atacarla y alimentar a las bacterías que forman la placa cada pocas horas. De verdad nadie se pregunta pq los perros y otros animales no tienen caries a pesar d no limpiarse los dientes.



Estoy de acuerdo porque lo estoy probando desde hace meses con muy buenos resultados.
También he de decir que conozco perros que comen pan y no tienen caries


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (22 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> otra pregunta para entendidos..
> la patata veo que algunos la coméis y otros no
> que opináis? montignac reniega de la patata



¿Cuál es tu objetivo?

Perder peso >> ni tocarla
Mantenimiento >> con moderación, no pasa nada


----------



## Teselia (22 Jun 2016)

Llevo desde este lunes retomando seriamente las buenas costumbres después de unos días con unos cuantos vaivenes y me estalla la cabeza cada tarde. Podría estar relacionado?


----------



## Dugongo (22 Jun 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Llevo desde este lunes retomando seriamente las buenas costumbres después de unos días con unos cuantos vaivenes y me estalla la cabeza cada tarde. Podría estar relacionado?



Hace calor.
Te quitas del mono.
Y hace calor.
Y estas pensando en vacaciones.
Y hace calor
Y la gente a tu alrededor está más toca pelotas de lo habitual 
Porque hace calor


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> ¿Cuál es tu objetivo?
> 
> Perder peso >> ni tocarla
> Mantenimiento >> con moderación, no pasa nada



en fin:

How did I lose so much weight eating only potatoes?

un paleo adelgazando mediante una dieta hipocalórica de sólo patatas :XX:

My McDougall Diet Failure - Lani Muelrath | Plant-Based, Active, Mindful Living

adelgazó unos 25 kilos comiendo todos los carbohidratos que le pidiera el cuerpo, en el contexto de una dieta baja en grasas (10-15% de las calorías)

MILAGRO! MILAGRO! ::


----------



## Rauxa (22 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en fin:
> 
> How did I lose so much weight eating only potatoes?
> 
> ...



Yo conocí un chico que adelgazó 5 kilos en 1 mes, comiendo sólo 5 donuts al día.

Como fue posible????
Pues porqué antes se comía 10 donuts al día.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo conocí un chico que adelgazó 5 kilos en 1 mes, comiendo sólo 5 donuts al día.
> 
> Como fue posible????
> Pues porqué antes se comía 10 donuts al día.



pero las calorías cuentan? no era que comer carbos es veneno y no se debe comer más de una cantidad para no engordar?

Que el supri acaba de hacer esa misma recomendación: si quieres adelgazar no comas patatas, ninguna cantidad, que es imposible.

A ver si aceptáis que eso, así dicho, no tiene sentido.

Tenéis razón en lo de la celiaquí o intolerancia, para el que la tenga, que el azúcar no tienen nutrientes, y para de contar.

Lo de que una dieta cetogénica es lo mejor es ya una paja mental basada en vuestra experiencia personal únicamente.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero las calorías cuentan? no era que comer carbos es veneno y no se debe comer más de una cantidad para no engordar?
> 
> Que el supri acaba de hacer esa misma recomendación: si quieres adelgazar no comas patatas, ninguna cantidad, que es imposible.
> 
> ...



Te hago el comentario porqué me sudan la polla esos estudios que dicen que "adelgazó comiendo sólo patatas" o "adelgazó sólo con hidratos".

Pero claro, no te dicen si antes comían pura mierda. De pasar a comer mierda a comer cualquier cosa que no sea directamente una mierda, uno adelgaza sí o sí. 

Seamos un poco serios...


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Jun 2016)

No me jodas, el caso es que se puede adelgazar comiendo cualquier cosa, el quid está en comer menos calorías que las que gastas para tus necesidades individuales.

Y no hay más.

La otra discusión es si hay una dieta mejor que otra y cuál sería la mejor.

Pero demonizar los hidratos en base a una afirmación absurda es lo que quieras menos sensato.

* no son estudios, son casos anecdóticos como los del foro.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No me jodas, el caso es que se puede adelgazar comiendo cualquier cosa, el quid está en comer menos calorías que las que gastas para tus necesidades individuales.
> 
> Y no hay más.
> 
> ...



Se trata de adelgazar de forma sostenible y sana. Y que sea un patrón de alimentación con adherencia.

Un obeso, adelgazará con cualquier dieta hipocalórica. Con cualquiera. 
Da igual si comes muchos hidratos, grasas o protes. Si es una dieta hipocalórica adelgazar. A corto plazo, claro. 
Como si sólo comes un donuts al día. También adelgazarás seguro.

Pero se trata de :
hacerlo de forma sana
y perdurable en el tiempo
y sobretodo que no haya rebote cuando uno vuelva a comer una cantidad "normal".

Pero eso, aún no lo has entendido.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No me jodas, el caso es que se puede adelgazar comiendo cualquier cosa, el quid está en comer menos calorías que las que gastas para tus necesidades individuales.
> 
> Y no hay más.
> 
> ...



Lo que te dice Rauxa es que:
1. Los Donuts son mierda, azúcar
2. La mierda, azúcar, engorda
3. 10 Donuts son el doble de mierda que 5 Donuts
4. Luego si pasas de 10 a 5 adelgazas sí o sí.

Nada que ver con balance energético pero sí con mayor o menor chute de insulina, que es precisamente de lo que se habla aquí.


----------



## Dabicito (22 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo que es muy distinto es digerir un chuleton con pan a un chuleton con verdura. El pan te hincha y te inflama, no es el chuleton.
> 
> Los que usais pan con todas las comidas no podeis saber la diferencia, logicamente.
> 
> Y aqui ninguna superioridas moral. Hablamos de nuestra experiencia ni mas ni menos. Tu puedes comer lo que te salga de los huevos.



Repito una vez más, si como mucha proteína se me empacha, y me refiero a un plato de SOLO proteína.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2016 at 20:56 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Se trata de adelgazar de forma sostenible y sana. Y que sea un patrón de alimentación con adherencia.
> 
> Un obeso, adelgazará con cualquier dieta hipocalórica. Con cualquiera.
> Da igual si comes muchos hidratos, grasas o protes. Si es una dieta hipocalórica adelgazar. A corto plazo, claro.
> ...



El que no has entendido eres tú, en ningún momento te dijo que adelgazar comiendo dónuts fuera bueno. Es feo ser tan manipulador.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No me jodas, el caso es que se puede adelgazar comiendo cualquier cosa, el quid está en comer menos calorías que las que gastas para tus necesidades individuales.
> 
> Y no hay más.
> 
> ...



Pues ya te hemos dado algunos datos para que entiendas que con mas calorias (sin hidratos refinados ni azucar) se adelgaza mas.

Estan los estudios con ratones y la experiencias nuestras (yo si conte calorias al adelgazar).

Luego todos los datos del papel de la insulina en la acumulacion de grasas.

Los experimentos con ratones y el mecanismo de la insulina son datos objetivos.

El tema de las dietas cetogenicas no es lo que abogamos la mayoria aqui, pero no demonizamos a varios foreros por practicarla.

Ademas estos aportan datos personales de como les ayuda en algunos problemas metabolicos. 

Se toma nota y se aprende algo.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2016 at 23:05 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> Repito una vez más, si como mucha proteína se me empacha, y me refiero a un plato de SOLO proteína.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jun-2016 at 20:56 ----------
> 
> ...



No te lo crees ni tu que te hayas comido un filete sin pan en tu puta vida.


----------



## Dabicito (22 Jun 2016)

por supuesto, filetes, pescados enteros, platos de proteína a pelo con cero hidratos, ¿tú te crees que la moda paleo es de ahora? yo también tuve mi época,


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Se trata de adelgazar de forma sostenible y sana. Y que sea un patrón de alimentación con adherencia.



el segundo caso que he puesto sigue delgada, y como ella miles de millones durante milenios, y sanos.

Una dieta alta en carbos "sanos" es como poco tan sana como una dieta baja en carbas y, por tanto, alta en productos animales.

En realidad es bastante más, pero cada loco con su tema.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2016 at 23:18 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> por supuesto, filetes, pescados enteros, platos de proteína a pelo con cero hidratos, ¿tú te crees que la moda paleo es de ahora? yo también tuve mi época,



idem, porque durante años fui acérrimo practicante de la trofología. Y comía carne todavía.

Al final la carne se quedaba estancada durante horas, que ya me pasaba antes.

Hay un forero propaleo que ha dicho esto también.

Con la fruta a kilos ningún problema. Después de recuperar capacidad digestiva gracias a diferentes acciones, digiero gluten casi igual de bien.

Y por supuesto con cualquier otro hidrato no glutinoso, perfecto. En cuanto como pura proteína o demasiada proteína en una comida, o grasa, ralentización de la digestión asegurada.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> por supuesto, filetes, pescados enteros, platos de proteína a pelo con cero hidratos, ¿tú te crees que la moda paleo es de ahora? yo también tuve mi época,



Que mania de que 'paleo' significa hincharse a proteinas.

Que comemos mas verduras que el vegano medio. De hecho esto funciona tan bien porque eliminamos hidratos vacios por otros llenos de vitaminas y minerales, asi de simple.

Vegano que se hinche de cereales y azucar engordara y su salud se resentira.

Omnivoro que base su alimentacion en cereales y azucar, poca verdura y bastante carne, engordara y su salud se resentira.

Aqui decimos que la salud mejora y se pierde peso (grasa) si coges todos los hidratos buenos como base de tu dieta, y los complementas con proteinas y grasas buenas. Demosle las vueltas que queramos.

Luego que cada uno coma lo que quiera. La bascula no engaña y las analiticas tampoco.


----------



## kilipdg (23 Jun 2016)

Spoiler






kilipdg dijo:


> Ha pasado una semana ya
> 
> En el spoiler está el día 1 con la imagen de cómo empecé.
> 
> ...







Vamos por la segunda semana. En el Spoiler está el resumen.

Tengo que decir que estas fechas son jodidas, llega el verano, quedadas con amigos, comidas familiares, playa y paellas... Aún así he intentado portarme todo lo bien que he podido, pero esta semana me he comido 2 paellas y 2 días de patatas creo que han sido. También le he dado un poco al vino el fin de semana.

Bueno al turrón, llegué a ponerme en 88.3 kilos, pero finalmente estoy en 88,6. He perdido un poco más de medio kilo, podía haber sido más pero en fin, tampoco me voy a obsesionar con la báscula, lo importante es que creo que voy perdiendo volumen, cómo me veis vosotros?

En el spoiler anterior están las fotos de cómo estaba y en el spoiler que pongo ahora las de hoy:



Spoiler

















Las manchas es que me he quemado en la playa por no ponerme bien la crema ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Vamos por la segunda semana. En el Spoiler está el resumen.
> 
> Tengo que decir que estas fechas son jodidas, llega el verano, quedadas con amigos, comidas familiares, playa y paellas... Aún así he intentado portarme todo lo bien que he podido, pero esta semana me he comido 2 paellas y 2 días de patatas creo que han sido. También le he dado un poco al vino el fin de semana.
> 
> ...



A ver para dos semanas fenomenal. Aunque te pases algun dia el frenazo es momentaneo mas por la retencion de liquidos. Dos dias al orden y ese liquido se va y a seguir perdiendo grasa.

Perderas otros tres kilos con facilidad y los ultimos cuatro o cinco kilos despacio es totalmente normal.

Ademas del peso comenta si notas otras mejoras.

Un saludo y sigue sin prisa.


----------



## kilipdg (23 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver para dos semanas fenomenal. Aunque te pases algun dia el frenazo es momentaneo mas por la retencion de liquidos. Dos dias al orden y ese liquido se va y a seguir perdiendo grasa.
> 
> Perderas otros tres kilos con facilidad y los ultimos cuatro o cinco kilos despacio es totalmente normal.
> 
> ...



Notar ya no noto esos bajonazos que me daban antes y la mala hostia. Ahora me levanto y me piro a trabajar sin comer nada y más feliz que una perdiz, 0 hambre. A la tarde igual, antes veía un cruasán de chocolate en una panadería y se me nublaba la vista, ahora sigo teniendo ganas de comérmelo pero no ansia, se puede controlar.

Eso sí, agua noto que bebo un porrón más, me la pide el cuerpo de manera más exagerada, no sé a qué puede ser debido.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No me jodas, el caso es que se puede adelgazar comiendo cualquier cosa, el quid está en comer menos calorías que las que gastas para tus necesidades individuales.
> 
> Y no hay más.
> 
> ...



Y he aquí, señoras y señores, el quid de la cuestión. El balance energético. Esto es, a mi entender, lo más importante de todo lo que se ha hablado en este hilo.

Voy a plantear una serie de cuestiones que ya sé que nadie me va a no ya rebatir, sino sencillamente a contestar. Sunwukung, y en parte Dabicito, se agarran a la teoría del balance energético cuando intentan explicar el por qué en este hilo la gente refiere que adelgaza.

Sin embargo, la teoría del balance energético -que implica que es el contenido en kcal. de los alimentos lo que gobierna los mecanismos de engorde/adelgazamiento del cuerpo-, al ser contrastada con la experiencia científica, se enfrenta a una serie de interrogantes que son, a mi entender, irresolubles sin cambiar de paradigma.

Por ejemplo: se han linkeado DECENAS de estudios en los que ratas, con dietas con las mismas kcal., con la ingesta medida, en condiciones de laboratorio, tenían diferencias EXTREMADAMENTE IMPORTANTES en ganancia de peso corporal y % de grasa. Y no solo eso, sino que con dietas con las mismas calorías y mismo porcentaje de macronutrientes, pero con diferentes tipos de ácidos grasos (por ejemplo, sustituyendo esteárico por palmítico), se producían diferentes ganancias de peso y de % de grasa corporal.

Para mí, eso ya desmonta la teoría del balance energético. Porque ésta dice: a menor nº de kcal., menor engorde. Y ya. No dice nada más, ya que las calorías son calorías. Siempre. Son todas iguales, miden lo que miden y no otra cosa.

Si la teoría del balance energético fuera cierta, las ratas engordarían exactamente lo mismo con una dieta de X kcal. independientemente de su composición. 

Eso NUNCA sucede.

Ya sé que no me vais a contestar, pero éste y no otro es el quid de la cuestión.


----------



## Zekko (23 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si eres capaz de hacer fondos en paralelas y dominadas probablemente también eres capaz de hacer muscle ups, lo único que como en muchas cosas no solo es cuestión de fuerza sino de técnica y hay que aprenderla. Este video te explica una manera bastante efectiva de ir fortaleciendo y aprendiendo la técnica adecuada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo estoy intentando aprender con los muscle ups pero lo probé un día y me tiré 3 con dolor de espalda... Queda muy cool hacer muscle ups en el parque pero creo q paso jajaja


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (23 Jun 2016)

Más de dos semana sin harinas ni trigo, basando mi alimentación en carne, pescado, huevos camperos, frutas, verduras y frutos secos y me siento guay del paraguay. Pero hay un factor a tener en cuenta....mi factura de alimentación ha crecido casi un 40%. 

El pienso para humanos (pasta) es barato. Los precocinados de freidora son baratos. La comida de verdad, salvo productos de temporada en mercados locales, es cara.

Porque soy soltero son hijos, si tuviera varias bocas que alimentar las pasaría putas para darle de comer a mi prole como estoy comiendo yo.


----------



## Pirro (23 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> En serio, no sé como puede aumentar tanto el precio de vuestra cesta de la compra.
> 
> Lo que solemos comprar:
> 
> ...



Pues yo simplemente comparo recibos. Antes con una perola de pasta con atún y salsa de tomate comía un par de días por menos de 5 euros. Una bolsa grande de croquetas congeladas cuesta 3€ y soluciona un par de comidas. Palmeritas azucaradas, el paquete vale 1 € vienen 12 y de ahí se sacan tres "desayunos". Y así con muchas cosas.

Probablemente ya has asumido el precio de tu cesta de la compra como normal porque llevas más tiempo comiendo así, pero apostaría a que el precio de la cesta de la compra de tu familia excede y no poco el gasto medio de alimentación de las familias en canarias.


----------



## especialista (23 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Vamos por la segunda semana. En el Spoiler está el resumen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese cuerpo siendo una basura, es mejor que el del 95% de la gente. Para follar centrate en ganar pasta, a ellas les da igual tu físico.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Jun 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> Más de dos semana sin harinas ni trigo, basando mi alimentación en carne, pescado, huevos camperos, frutas, verduras y frutos secos y me siento guay del paraguay. Pero hay un factor a tener en cuenta....mi factura de alimentación ha crecido casi un 40%.
> 
> El pienso para humanos (pasta) es barato. Los precocinados de freidora son baratos. La comida de verdad, salvo productos de temporada en mercados locales, es cara.
> 
> Porque soy soltero son hijos, si tuviera varias bocas que alimentar las pasaría putas para darle de comer a mi prole como estoy comiendo yo.



Es cuestión de comer producto local y de temporada, y, si me lo permites, no comprar en grandes superficies. Un kilo de borrajas en invierno cuesta en Zaragoza 40 cts, ayer una coliflor grande me costó 70 cts. Las picotas del Jerte costaban 7.50 el kilo. Si ves que éso no está a tu alcance, había sandías muy ricas a 39 cts el kilo.

Con respecto a la carne, es verdad que la ternera eco vale 30 pavos y que el salmón salvaje vale un huevo, pero las sardinas te hacen al avío por dos pavos. Y la carne pues allá cada uno, pero un estofado decente sale por 5 ó 6 euros el kg. No es eco, pero no veas.

Los precocinados de freidora son carísimos. Esas croquetas que vale 3 euros si las hicieras tú valdrían menos de un euro. No hay cojones entre 4 tíos de comerse las croquetas que hagas con un litro de leche y tres cucharadas de harina:60 cts más las sobras que le eches y un huevo.

Con respecto al ahorro, te ahorras los refrescos, los dulces, las cervezas, los bollos, los zumos y un montón de cosas que valen una fortuna. Si llevas una economía de subsistencia (macarrones para comer y cenar), comer bien te resultará más caro. Pero lo has definido de puta madre: comer pienso. :Aplauso:

Si miras los carritos a tu alrededor en el súper, verás que lo tuyo es más barato.


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Tenemos suerte de vivir en Canarias, tenemos sardianas, batatas y *aguacates *todo el año, a precios bajos.



El aguacate a precio muy bajo tampoco es que esté, más de cuatro euros el kilo, aún así yo me como uno todos los días.


----------



## Ragnar (23 Jun 2016)

Seamos sinceros, si que es un poco más cara, pero es el precio a pagar por tener una mejor salud y eso no tiene precio.

Yo empece hace 2 meses, estaba en 91 kg y ahora estoy en 84,5 kg, creo que mi peso ideal debe estar cerca porque ya apenas bajo de peso, coma lo que coma cada mañana me levanto y la bascula marca 84,5 desde hace unas semanas.

Me hice también una analítica hace unos días y estaba todo perfecto.


----------



## Ragnar (23 Jun 2016)

En Aldi tienen aguacates y huevos ecológicos 0ES, los aguacates los más baratos que he visto a 5 y algo de precio, los huevos a 2 € media docena


----------



## Genis Vell (23 Jun 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> En Aldi tienen aguacates y huevos ecológicos 0ES, los aguacates los más baratos que he visto a 5 y algo de precio, los huevos a 2 € media docena



Pregunta rápida, ¿merece la pena los 0ES frente a los 1ES?


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Jun 2016)

Según la teoría del balance energético, un chupito de plutonio nos engordaría unos cientos de kilos.


----------



## Dabicito (23 Jun 2016)

tiene razón Antonio Estrada, haciéndote tú la comida es más barato, no hace falta comprar frutas exóticas ni carne cara, los huevos no son caros, las nueces no son caras, las manzanas no son caras, las naranjas están tiradas, la fruta de temporada también, el pollo es barato, las hortalizas también. Y aunque odiéis los cereales hay cosas como el arroz integral que son perfectas para acompañar.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Por ejemplo: se han linkeado DECENAS de estudios en los que ratas, con dietas con las mismas kcal., con la ingesta medida, en condiciones de laboratorio, tenían diferencias EXTREMADAMENTE IMPORTANTES en ganancia de peso corporal y % de grasa. Y no solo eso, sino que con dietas con las mismas calorías y mismo porcentaje de macronutrientes, pero con diferentes tipos de ácidos grasos (por ejemplo, sustituyendo esteárico por palmítico), se producían diferentes ganancias de peso y de % de grasa corporal.
> 
> Para mí, eso ya desmonta la teoría del balance energético. Porque ésta dice: a menor nº de kcal., menor engorde. Y ya. No dice nada más, ya que las calorías son calorías. Siempre. Son todas iguales, miden lo que miden y no otra cosa.
> 
> ...




que no, nunca has entendido que el error de la fórmula calórica de las necesidades es debido a factores individuales.

¿Crees que en estado de ayuno no adelgazarían TODAS las ratas, y si después del ayuno les das comida no engordarían TODAS las ratas?

Por supuesto que hay diferencias individuales, esto no es ninguna sorpresa.

Y dije que incluso en individuos sanos hay un límite de calorías a partir del cual no se asimila nada.

Ni eso ni lo que dices desmonta ninguna ley de a termodinámica.


----------



## Dabicito (23 Jun 2016)

el balance energético es conocer tu propio cuerpo, saber cuándo comer más o menos, saber cuándo hacer más o menos deporte, el deporte es un excelente regulador. Sentado en el sofá estás más a ciegas y expuesto a engordar, todo lo tienes que mirar con lupa, está claro.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que no, nunca has entendido que el error de la fórmula calórica de las necesidades es debido a factores individuales.
> 
> ¿Crees que en estado de ayuno no adelgazarían TODAS las ratas, y si después del ayuno les das comida no engordarían TODAS las ratas?
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues nada.

Veo que no sabes leer. No sé si te das cuenta de que estás haciendo el ridículo. Según tú, exactamente, ¿cómo se explica que a igual número de calorías los resultados en % de grasa y peso corporal sean diferentes? 

*Repito, aún a riesgo de quedarme afónico o volverme loco, por enésima vez: EN NINGÚN MOMENTO EL MODELO QUE PROPONGO INFRINGE LAS LEYES DE LA TERMODINÁMICA,

Y

DE LAS LEYES DE LA TERMODINÁMICA NO SE DEDUCE QUE LO QUE PROPONEN EN NUTRICIÓN LOS DEFENSORES DEL BALANCE ENERGÉTICO SEA CIERTO*

El balance energético, aplicado a la nutrición, es una teoría errada de base. Porque pretende que todos los alimentos se procesan igual por el cuerpo, y eso es FALSO. Pero también porque ignora los procesos fisiológicos de crecimiento de los tejidos; porque ignora los cambios en el metabolismo producidos por los propios alimentos; porque emplea cálculos erróneos para medir el gasto energético del cuerpo; porque utiliza burdas estimaciones para medir las necesidades calóricas del ser humano; porque (sin justificación alguna) afirma que cada caloría que entra por tu boca es empleada por tu cuerpo; y ya me canso, pero bueno.

Es como darse contra una pared.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2016 at 16:22 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> el balance energético es conocer tu propio cuerpo, saber cuándo comer más o menos, saber cuándo hacer más o menos deporte, el deporte es un excelente regulador. Sentado en el sofá estás más a ciegas y expuesto a engordar, todo lo tienes que mirar con lupa, está claro.



Te estás riendo de mí, por lo que veo.

¿Qué cojones es eso de que "el balance energético es conocer tu propio cuerpo"? ::

¿Pero tú lees lo que escribes?


----------



## Dabicito (23 Jun 2016)

no leo mensajes tontos en negrita y con mayúscula


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> no leo mensajes tontos en negrita y con mayúscula



Hamijo definitivamente eres un trollecillo. Si te dan argumentos y estudios y no contestas con argumentos y estudios eso no tiene otro nombre.


----------



## Ragnar (23 Jun 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Pregunta rápida, ¿merece la pena los 0ES frente a los 1ES?



No he probado los 1ES, pero supuestamente las diferencias son que los 0ES no se trata a las gallinas con antibióticos y el alimento que se les da es "ecológico"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Notar ya no noto esos bajonazos que me daban antes y la mala hostia. Ahora me levanto y me piro a trabajar sin comer nada y más feliz que una perdiz, 0 hambre. A la tarde igual, antes veía un cruasán de chocolate en una panadería y se me nublaba la vista, ahora sigo teniendo ganas de comérmelo pero no ansia, se puede controlar.
> 
> Eso sí, agua noto que bebo un porrón más, me la pide el cuerpo de manera más exagerada, no sé a qué puede ser debido.



Si el cuerpo te pide agua estás en el camino correcto, sigue así.


----------



## kilipdg (23 Jun 2016)

especialista dijo:


> Ese cuerpo siendo una basura, es mejor que el del 95% de la gente. Para follar centrate en ganar pasta, a ellas les da igual tu físico.



No sé si es un halago o un insulto, no me termino de decidir xDD

Hombre la idea es mejorar el físico por salud y por encontrarme bien conmigo mismo (blaoblao). Ligar ya no lo necesito ya que tengo mujer e hija :rolleye:

Llevo 2 semanas, kelp calm.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jun 2016)

especialista dijo:


> ese cuerpo siendo una basura, es mejor que el del 95% de la gente. Para follar centrate en ganar pasta, a ellas les da igual tu físico.



:xx::xx::xx::xx:

---------- Post added 23-jun-2016 at 20:27 ----------




susenator dijo:


> El aguacate a precio muy bajo tampoco es que esté, más de cuatro euros el kilo, aún así yo me como uno todos los días.



Pues ayer los compré eco en el carrefour por 3,5€ kilo


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> No sé si es un halago o un insulto, no me termino de decidir xDD
> 
> Hombre la idea es mejorar el físico por salud y por encontrarme bien conmigo mismo (blaoblao). Ligar ya no lo necesito ya que tengo mujer e hija :rolleye:
> 
> Llevo 2 semanas, kelp calm.



En un mes mas vera el cambio drastico. La gracia es que se va toda la grasa y se conserva toda la musculatura intacta. Con poco ejercicio que haga tambien se notan los beneficios.

Tenga cuidado o en poco tiempo se le tiraran encima las chortinas


----------



## Dabicito (23 Jun 2016)

nueva tontería de carlitos. 

Cuando se adelgaza se pierde grasa y se pierde músculo a la vez, a no ser que seas un superdotado físico, o a no ser que adelgaces haciendo deporte, (y según qué tipo de deporte)


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> nueva tontería de carlitos.
> 
> Cuando se adelgaza se pierde grasa y se pierde músculo a la vez, a no ser que seas un superdotado físico, o a no ser que adelgaces haciendo deporte, (y según qué tipo de deporte)



Eso con dietas hipocaloricas con la paleo no. Ya paso de intentar convencerte de nada, aqui estamos los que lo hemos comprobado en nuestras carnes y podemos afirmarlo.

Al aumentar mucho el consumo de grasas el cuerpo nunca tiene que tirar de las proteinas (musculo) para mantener el nivel de glucosa en sangre.


----------



## Dabicito (23 Jun 2016)

al retirar capas y capas de grasa crees que tienes más músculo, sencillamente porque se empieza a ver, no porque tengas más.


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (24 Jun 2016)

Buenos dias, os leo constamente. Hace un mes escribi sobre el tema. Llevo aproximadamente 5 meses comiendo paleo. Aunque la analítica que puse hace un mes me salio mal ya que me subio bastante el colesterol, he seguido con esta forma de comer ya que me encuentro bien fisicamente. Por fin parece que me he estancado en peso pero he tenido que meter arroz y patatas todos los dias. Mido 1'80 y es pelotas peso 63,300. Estoy un poco hasta las pelotas de que todo dios me diga que estoy muy delgado que si me pasa algo. En mi familia estan hasta preocupados y me quieren llevar al medico. Me pego unos atracones de comer de la leche pero no consigo aumentar peso, esto es la leche. No se que opinais, estoy metiendo un poco de pesas, flexiones.. para ver si meto algo de musculatura. No se que me podeis sugerir para ganar algo de peso sin meter pan.


----------



## ALCOY (24 Jun 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Buenos dias, os leo constamente. Hace un mes escribi sobre el tema. Llevo aproximadamente 5 meses comiendo paleo. Aunque la analítica que puse hace un mes me salio mal ya que me subio bastante el colesterol, he seguido con esta forma de comer ya que me encuentro bien fisicamente. Por fin parece que me he estancado en peso pero he tenido que meter arroz y patatas todos los dias. Mido 1'80 y es pelotas peso 63,300. Estoy un poco hasta las pelotas de que todo dios me diga que estoy muy delgado que si me pasa algo. En mi familia estan hasta preocupados y me quieren llevar al medico. Me pego unos atracones de comer de la leche pero no consigo aumentar peso, esto es la leche. No se que opinais, estoy metiendo un poco de pesas, flexiones.. para ver si meto algo de musculatura. No se que me podeis sugerir para ganar algo de peso sin meter pan.





Mira a ver si puedes escribir como es un día típico tuyo de alimentación...
cuéntanos las comidas que haces y qué sueles comer..


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Jun 2016)

Estoy un poco igual, mido 171 y he pasado de 65 a 59 kg en unos meses. Me peso 1 vez a la semana y cada semana es un poco menos. Empiezo a preocuparme? Yo me encuentro excelentemente. 

Como mogollón y la gente tambien me dice que estoy muy delgado, lo cierto es que estoy más fibrado que nunca en la vida. 41 años. Hago gim cardio un par de veces a la semana.

Por ejemplo ayer ... desayuno zumo de naranja recien exprimido dos huevos revueltos con un poco de bacon. Comida menu en bar gazpacho y secreto ibérico (carne d cerdo parte bastante grasa) con paratas fritas, no tomé postre. Cena 6 salsichas de pollo, ensalada y unas cerezas. Beber solo agua, ayer no tomé ni café.

Mi alimentación no es paleo sí ni paleo no. Simplemente es no lácteos, no azúcar, no harinas.


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (24 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Mira a ver si puedes escribir como es un día típico tuyo de alimentación...
> cuéntanos las comidas que haces y qué sueles comer..



Tengo 45 tacos ya. He desayunado una bolsa de esas de congelados de esparragos trigueros con dos huevos y aceite virgen extra. Pues me la he comido entera. Otro dia desayuno un buen bol de arroz, con medio aguacate y le echo tambien media lata de caballa. Otro patata cocida con aceite, peregil, cebolla y mucho aceite. 
El cafe con miel, algunas veces con leche otras no.
Una pieza de fruta.
Comida
Pure de verdura o salmorejo o pisto, si ese dia desayuno papas como arroz..
de segundo carne o pescado. 
Una pieza de fruta.
Cena
Chorizo,lomo, queso oveja, algo de verdura, almendras.

Todo en bastante cantidad, esdecir me siento lleno. Y de comida en comida sin hambre.

Los domingos me paso el paleo y le hago a mis niñas un pizza echa por mi. Es el unico hidrato refinado que tomo.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2016 at 07:53 ----------




tomcat ii dijo:


> Estoy un poco igual, mido 171 y he pasado de 65 a 59 kg en unos meses. Me peso 1 vez a la semana y cada semana es un poco menos. Empiezo a preocuparme? Yo me encuentro excelentemente.
> 
> Como mogollón y la gente tambien me dice que estoy muy delgado, lo cierto es que estoy más fibrado que nunca en la vida. 41 años. Hago gim cardio un par de veces a la semana.
> 
> ...



Yo andaba 1 hora cuatro-cinco dias a la semana he bajado a dos. Estoy afortunadamente mantenido en ese peso y he tenido que comprar ropa nueva porque sino mi mujer se divorcia. La cara la tengo un poco chupada y me dice algún colega que si me he pasado al porro.
Que mierda tendrá el pan y el azucar que te hincha literalmente.


----------



## ALCOY (24 Jun 2016)

¿y por qué se pone ustec solo media lata de caballa?

contando que ese tipo de cosas suele tener entre 10-12 grs de proteína por latún yo siempre me las pongo enteras...
en mi caso procuro consumir 2 grs de proteína (sin batidos en alimentación) por cada kg de peso que en mi caso son 70 kgs, es decir procuro consumir 140 grs de proteína diarios...

sabiendo que 1 huevo tiene 7 grs de prote, un yogur 6 grs, un latún 12 grs y algunas cosas más que me sé de memoria...

en mi caso la pérdida de peso también comenzaba a ser preocupante y tuve que dejar de comer verduras para meterme proteínas porque si no me llenaba el estómago y no me permitía comer mayor cantidad de cosas con más sustancia...


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (24 Jun 2016)

La verdad es que no calculo la cantidad de proteinas que tomo y probablemente este comiendo mas verdura de la cuenta. Entonces si quiero pesar aproximadamente 68 kilos tengo que meter por encima de 136 grs. de prote. El lunes empezare a calcular lo que me meto y lo aumentaré.
La proxima semana pediré cita para la analitica para ver como ha evolucionado el colesterol y os pondre el resultado. La otra vez fue una desepcion pero no se si fuer Karlo el que me dijo que era muy pronto para estabilizarse ya que toda la vida alimentandome mal el cuerpo estaba desintosicandose. Tambien el no saber si ese LDL es todo bueno o malo.
Este fue.
COLESTEROL TOTAL: 300 
COLESTEROL HDL : 70
COLESTEROL LDL : 220
COLESTEROL VLDL: 10
TRIGLICERIDOS: 50


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Jun 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> La verdad es que no calculo la cantidad de proteinas que tomo y probablemente este comiendo mas verdura de la cuenta. Entonces si quiero pesar aproximadamente 68 kilos tengo que meter por encima de 136 grs. de prote. El lunes empezare a calcular lo que me meto y lo aumentaré.
> La proxima semana pediré cita para la analitica para ver como ha evolucionado el colesterol y os pondre el resultado. La otra vez fue una desepcion pero no se si fuer Karlo el que me dijo que era muy pronto para estabilizarse ya que toda la vida alimentandome mal el cuerpo estaba desintosicandose. Tambien el no saber si ese LDL es todo bueno o malo.
> Este fue.
> COLESTEROL TOTAL: 300
> ...



Yo no me preocuparía en absoluto. Mira este enlace:

Relación triglicéridos-HDL | eHow en Español

"Esfuérzate por tener una relación triglicéridos-HDL de menos de 2:1. Esto significa que tus triglicéridos no deberían más que duplicar tu colesterol HDL. Si tus triglicéridos miden 100mg/dl y tu colesterol HDL es de 50 mg/dl, esto te daría una relación de 2:1 - 100 dividido por 50 es igual a 2. Relaciones más elevadas indican un potencial de problemas cardíacos. Una relación 4:1 es alta y una de 6:1 es muy alta. Si tus triglicéridos miden 200 mg/dl y6 tu colesterol HDL es de 50 mg/dl, esto te dará una relación de 4:1. Los niveles de triglicéridos de 300 mg/dl con un HDL de 50 md/dl proporcionan una relación de 6:1."


----------



## Panko21 (24 Jun 2016)

Mirate la fórmula irani pues con los trigliceridos en menos de 100 parece ser que el ldl no es tan exacto. Yo tengo 54 y 52 de hdl y trigliceridos y estupendo.


----------



## montella (24 Jun 2016)

Los q hagais un ejercicio intenso (correr-bici) 
¿q comeis antes y despues y con cuanta anticipacion (si excluis CH simples)?


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jun 2016)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Buenos dias, os leo constamente. Hace un mes escribi sobre el tema. Llevo aproximadamente 5 meses comiendo paleo. Aunque la analítica que puse hace un mes me salio mal ya que me subio bastante el colesterol, he seguido con esta forma de comer ya que me encuentro bien fisicamente. Por fin parece que me he estancado en peso pero he tenido que meter arroz y patatas todos los dias. Mido 1'80 y es pelotas peso 63,300. Estoy un poco hasta las pelotas de que todo dios me diga que estoy muy delgado que si me pasa algo. En mi familia estan hasta preocupados y me quieren llevar al medico. Me pego unos atracones de comer de la leche pero no consigo aumentar peso, esto es la leche. No se que opinais, estoy metiendo un poco de pesas, flexiones.. para ver si meto algo de musculatura. No se que me podeis sugerir para ganar algo de peso sin meter pan.



Ya lo has dicho tu, pero mete algo de patatas y arroz. Y por supuesto ejercicio de alta intensidad si quieres ganar masa muscular.

Yo con 1,86 cuando llegue a 85 kilos dije basta ya me veia demasiado delgado. Con mi constitucion seria imposible pesar tan poco como tu pero meti las patatas sobre todo, ya tomaba arroz, y un bocata a la semana. Estoy clavado en 88-89 y ni subo ni bajo, me veo bien en ese peso.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Jun 2016)

montella dijo:


> Los q hagais un ejercicio intenso (correr-bici)
> ¿q comeis antes y despues y con cuanta anticipacion (si excluis CH simples)?



Yo hago HIIT en ayunas por la mañana, entre tres y cuatro veces por semana.

También hago dominadas + algo de pesas, a veces por la mañana después del HIIT, a veces a media tarde. 

Lo hago en ayunas, como ya digo, nunca he notado bajadas de rendimiento acusadas o malestar, salvo si durante unos días se ha dado la circunstancia de que he llevado una dieta más baja en hidratos de lo habitual, que noto una pequeña "falta de fuelle" en velocidad punta o en las últimas dominadas.

Al terminar, normalmente como algo (no siempre) casi siempre huevos revueltos con queso o jamón + pieza de fruta + frutos secos.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Repito, aún a riesgo de quedarme afónico o volverme loco, por enésima vez: EN NINGÚN MOMENTO EL MODELO QUE PROPONGO INFRINGE LAS LEYES DE LA TERMODINÁMICA,
> 
> Y
> 
> DE LAS LEYES DE LA TERMODINÁMICA NO SE DEDUCE QUE LO QUE PROPONEN EN NUTRICIÓN LOS DEFENSORES DEL BALANCE ENERGÉTICO SEA CIERTO*



si esto no es un oxímoron que baje dios y lo vea :XX:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> si esto no es un oxímoron que baje dios y lo vea :XX:



Pues ya está tardando en bajar el tal Dios. En mi afirmación NO HAY NINGÚN OXÍMORON NI CONTRADICCIÓN.

Si afirmas lo contrario dime dónde está el oxímoron.

Gracias.


----------



## BABY (24 Jun 2016)

Yo he entrenado hoy por la mañana con ejercicios de fuerza y posteriormente carrera continua con un café solo en el cuerpo. La cena de ayer fue un revuelto de habas, jamón de bellota y cerezas. al acabar de entrenar he comido un plátano y unas nueces. Nada de bajadas de rendimiento ni ataques de hambre por la mañana. He comido a las 3 de la tarde con un hambre "normal".


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jun 2016)

no me jodas, si dela primera ley de la termo no se deduce el tema del balance energético, entonces no tienes ni idea de termodinámica.

Lo que no explica la termo, porque los organismos no son máquinas térmicas, es ese 40% de error.

No entendéis lo básico, así que comed lo queráis o creáis que os sienta bien, pero no andéis enlazando a blogs paleocarnistas y afirmando que es lo más sano del mundo mundial y que los carbohidratos hay que moderarlos.

Que ya hay quien está haciendo comer a sus hijos así y lo van a pagar muy caro en el futuro.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (24 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no me jodas, si dela primera ley de la termo no se deduce el tema del balance energético, entonces no tienes ni idea de termodinámica.
> 
> Lo que no explica la termo, porque los organismos no son máquinas térmicas, es ese 40% de error.



::

¿Te parece poco ese 40% de error?? En ningún estudio científico que esté mínimamente bien hecho se acepta mucho más de un 3%, como mucho un 5...


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> ::
> 
> ¿Te parece poco ese 40% de error?? En ningún estudio científico que esté mínimamente bien hecho se acepta mucho más de un 3%, como mucho un 5...



de ciencia andamos mal, eh.

Ese 40% es debido a la alta complejidad de los fenómenos biológicos.

Pero todavía no se ha encontrado ninguno que no adelgace cuando deja de comer o no engorde cuando rompe el ayuno.

Eso sería violar las leyes de la termodinámica.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2016 at 21:22 ----------

solamente adelgazan comiendo aquél que está enfermo por alguna causa (a mí me pasó). 

para la mayoría de las personas, adelgazar o engordar va a depender de SU déficit o exceso calórico.


----------



## Dabicito (24 Jun 2016)

montella dijo:


> Los q hagais un ejercicio intenso (correr-bici)
> ¿q comeis antes y despues y con cuanta anticipacion (si excluis CH simples)?



Correr-bici puede ser ejercicio intenso o no, depende de cómo lo hagas.

Muy recomendable (para los que quieran adelgazar) es incorporar cada cierto tiempo algún ejercicio totalmente inesperado, para el que no se está entrenado.

En cuanto a la comida, en mi opinión, debe ser mixta, pero antes siempre con bastantes hidratos, y después, dependiendo del tipo de esfuerzo, con buena proteína si has hecho músculo, o comida normal con hidratos si ha sido fondo aeróbico. Todo esto muy general porque depende de la persona.



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo hago HIIT en ayunas por la mañana, entre tres y cuatro veces por semana.
> 
> También hago dominadas + algo de pesas, a veces por la mañana después del HIIT, a veces a media tarde.
> 
> ...



Este debate ya lo tuvimos. Tienes razón, y te la dí, en que en ayunas (a media tarde no es en ayunas) se puede entrenar, correr, nadar, dominadas, porque si estás entrenado no requieren un gran esfuerzo. Sin embargo una sesión dura en tiempo y en intensidad sí que debería verse acompañada de una comida previa en carbohidratos, pienso yo, no solo por un tema de rendimiento sino también para evitar pájaras.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jun 2016)

entrenar en ayunas es como poco nada más despertarse sin tomar otra cosa que agua, y eso sólo se puede hacer para actividades suaves, sino, con el tiempo, conlleva pérdida de forma física y músculo.

Se están forzando las suprarrenales y generando un estado catabólico. Para entrenamientos intensos no se puede hacer más que de vez en cuando, para este tipo de entrenamientos hay que haber comido entre dos y tres horas antes y generalmente con bastantes hidratos.


----------



## Dabicito (24 Jun 2016)

coincido totalmente, 2-3 horas, y ejercicios intensos "a muerte" a lo sumo 2 a la semana. Yo era muy bestia y hacía más, pero me dí cuenta de que el rendimiento decrece e incluso involucionas.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Correr-bici puede ser ejercicio intenso o no, depende de cómo lo hagas.
> 
> Muy recomendable (para los que quieran adelgazar) es incorporar cada cierto tiempo algún ejercicio totalmente inesperado, para el que no se está entrenado.
> 
> ...



Precisamente lo que no vas a tener entrenando en ayunas, son pájaras.
Estas vienen pq empiezas hinchado de hidratos (insulina hasta los topes) y en tanto que intensifiques el entreno, te da el bajón de azúcar(pájara).
O sea, se trata de empezar con el azúcar estable, pero con la energía a tope, sabiendo que el día anterior comiste bien. 

Hay un pequeño truco que funciona muy bien y que yo como entrenador aconsejor a mis pupilos y con muy buenos resultados:
Se entrene o no en ayunas, que minutos antes de empezar, se metan un chute de glucosa: 1 plátano o un gel...o algo por el estilo. Justo antes de empezar la carrera o el entreno.
Y es que la misma actividad física regula ese azúcar que nos acabamos de meter. El problema repito, es si nos metemos una cantidad grande de azúcar, 2-3 horas antes del entreno. El riesgo de pájara es elevado.
Pero si te metes este chute justo antes de empezar, la misma actividad física regula el azúcar. Tienes ese plus de energía sin riesgo alguno de pájara.

El típico desayuno de lácteos + zumito + cereales, es el ideal por si quieres tener una pájara.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (24 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> de ciencia andamos mal, eh.
> 
> Ese 40% es debido a la alta complejidad de los fenómenos biológicos.
> 
> ...



Vaya tela que me digas JUSTAMENTE TÚ lo de la ciencia... :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: 

Te estamos diciendo que los de las teorías de sumas y restas de kCal no funciona debido a las hormonas, etc, y ahora sales que ese error del 40% es debido "a la alta complejidad de los fenómenos biológicos"... ::

O eres un troll nivel Dabicito o tienes 0 de comprensión lectora. ::


----------



## Dabicito (24 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Precisamente lo que no vas a tener entrenando en ayunas, son pájaras.
> Estas vienen pq empiezas hinchado de hidratos (insulina hasta los topes) y en tanto que intensifiques el entreno, te da el bajón (pájara).
> 
> El típico desayuno de lácteos + zumito + cereales, es el ideal por si quieres tener una pájara.



Eso es que nunca has entrenado fuerte.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2016 at 19:44 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> Vaya tela que me digas JUSTAMENTE TÚ lo de la ciencia... :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Te estamos diciendo que los de las teorías de sumas y restas de kCal no funciona debido a las hormonas, etc, y ahora sales que ese error del 40% es debido "a la alta complejidad de los fenómenos biológicos"... ::
> 
> O eres un troll nivel Dabicito o tienes 0 de comprensión lectora. ::



Y nosotros decimos que la teoría de sumas y restas de KCal sí funciona porque no solo lo decimos nosotros, sino también la 1ª ley de termodinámica.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Eso es que nunca has entrenado fuerte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jun-2016 at 19:44 ----------
> 
> ...




No...yo ando cada dia 30'. Y suave.


----------



## Dolan25 (24 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no me jodas, si dela primera ley de la termo no se deduce el tema del balance energético, entonces no tienes ni idea de termodinámica.
> 
> Lo que no explica la termo, porque los organismos no son máquinas térmicas, es ese 40% de error.
> 
> ...



Ese supuesto 40% de error es más que suficiente para rechazar la teoría de que las dietas se deben hacer contando calorías. 

Una prueba de esto es que, siguiendo la teoría, tomando 200 gramos de gasolina al día también se obtienen las 2000 kcal diarias, así que una dieta basada en el consumo de gasolina sería correcta, cosa que es totalmente falsa. Esta reducción al absurdo con la gasolina se puede hacer también usando uranio, madera, piedras o, por qué no, azúcar o pan.

Efectivamente, el ser humano no es una máquina térmica ideal y por esta razón se tiene que mirar más de donde provienen esas calorías que la cantidad de calorías en sí. Como bien sabes, el cuerpo necesita ingerir una serie de nutrientes para poder sobrevivir (grasas, proteinas, vitaminas y minerales), y contando calorías no se tiene en cuenta este hecho tan fundamental.

Tu trabajo consciente debe consistir en buscar los nutrientes que tu cuerpo necesita para funcionar y evitar los "alimentos" que te hacen daño. De los balances energéticos se encarga tu cuerpo solito, haciéndote tener hambre cuando has tomado poco y haciéndote sentir saciado cuando has tomado lo suficiente. 

Personalmente, no creo que con cuatro cuentas de la vieja basadas en reducciones simplistas vayas a saber hacer ese trabajo mejor que tu cuerpo. De hecho, cuanto más se empeñan las autoridades sanitarias en seguir el mantra del conteo de calorías peor nos van las cosas.

Aquí tienes un ejemplo de lo que pasa por "aplicar las leyes de la termodinámica":

Mitos sobre alimentos: azúcar, agua, aceite, pan ¿engordan?

Conclusión de los ejpertos: el pan y el azúcar tienen pocas calorías, por lo tanto, no engordan.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Precisamente lo que no vas a tener entrenando en ayunas, son pájaras.
> Estas vienen pq empiezas hinchado de hidratos (insulina hasta los topes) y en tanto que intensifiques el entreno, te da el bajón de azúcar(pájara).
> O sea, se trata de empezar con el azúcar estable, pero con la energía a tope, sabiendo que el día anterior comiste bien.



déjate de chorradas con pseudointerpretaciones sobre la insulina, que yo dejé de tener pájaras cuando me pasé de una dieta alta en grasas a otra alta en carbohidratos, y en ese momento de fruta (simples).

¿tú ves a los deportistas profesionales teniendo pájaras?

La absoluta mayoría siguen dietas con un 60% de carbos mínimo.


----------



## Dabicito (24 Jun 2016)

Dolan25 dijo:


> Ese supuesto 40% de error es más que suficiente para rechazar la teoría de que las dietas se deben hacer contando calorías.
> 
> Una prueba de esto es que, siguiendo la teoría, tomando 200 gramos de gasolina al día también se obtienen las 2000 kcal diarias, así que una dieta basada en el consumo de gasolina sería correcta, cosa que es totalmente falsa. Esta reducción al absurdo con la gasolina se puede hacer también usando uranio, madera, piedras o, por qué no, azúcar o pan.
> 
> ...



el cuerpo humano es un sistema de entrada y salida, como cualquier otro sistema. Si la tendencia es que entre más energía (comida) de la que se expulsa (metabolismo sobre todo, ejercicio, también) inevitablemente creces, agrandas, engordas, te pones cachas, acumulas "energía potencial" si es que se puede decir así. Esta premisa es irrebatible

Los detalles de cómo reserva o digiere cada cosa es otro tema de discusión.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jun 2016)

ese 40% de error lo único que indica es que hay que mucho por saber y que la mejor guía es tu propia hambre, siempre que puedas reeducarte.

Pero contar calorías o cantidades de nutrientes en ocasiones funciona.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ese 40% de error lo único que indica es que hay que mucho por saber y que la mejor guía es tu propia hambre, siempre que puedas reeducarte.
> 
> Pero contar calorías o cantidades de nutrientes en ocasiones funciona.



Songoku estás fuera de juego, totalmente, ese 40%. te ha rematado.:bla:


----------



## Qui (24 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no me jodas, si dela primera ley de la termo no se deduce el tema del balance energético, entonces no tienes ni idea de termodinámica.
> 
> Lo que no explica la termo, porque los organismos no son máquinas térmicas, es ese 40% de error.
> 
> ...



Por alusiones, este mes mis hijos han comido en el comedor escolar. Por supuesto, toda la comida controlada y autorizada por la junta de Castilla y León y cumpliendo con todos los preceptos de la nutrición oficial. Pues bien, están tomando menos fruta y sobre todo mucha menos verdura pero mucha mucha menos que con la alimentación que les damos en casa y con la que yo les voy a matar según tu opinión. 
En lugar de tomar verdura en todas las comidas como hacen en casa (y por supuesto carne, grasa, huevos, pescado...) casi todos los primeros platos son con pasta o derivados y los segundos van rebozados y empanados en su mayoría. De postre natillas, yogures azucarados y cosas parecidas. Algún día fruta.
¿Qué te parece Suwus? ¿Lo hago yo peor? Te recuerdo que en el colegio también comen animales solo que aquí les rebozan (palitos de pescado, san jacobos...). Soy todo oídos...


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Songoku estás fuera de juego, totalmente, ese 40%. te ha rematado.:bla:



a mí no me lo digas, yo di el dato y ya he explicado lo que significa, escribe un paper a ver si te lo publican fundamentando que TODOS los estudios de nutrición están mal hechos desde la base ::


----------



## Galvani (24 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> el cuerpo humano es un sistema de entrada y salida, como cualquier otro sistema. Si la tendencia es que entre más energía (comida) de la que se expulsa (metabolismo sobre todo, ejercicio, también) inevitablemente creces, agrandas, engordas, te pones cachas, acumulas "energía potencial" si es que se puede decir así. Esta premisa es irrebatible
> 
> Los detalles de cómo reserva o digiere cada cosa es otro tema de discusión.



Discrepo. Hay gente que come un montón, no hace ejercicicio y no engorda. Luego con los años puede que algo cambie y te engorde cualquier cosa. Eso sí, aunque no engordes el colesterol y demás sí te sube. Aunque alguna gente tampoco. Mi padre sólo anda (paseos) es mayor y come lo que quiere y no engorda nada y los niveles de colesterol etc. los tiene bien, aunque de precocinados y bollería nada o lo justo, pero lo demás todo incluídos fritos.


----------



## sada (24 Jun 2016)

Hoy me he pesado y otra vez de 65 y pico a 66,5 que ha marcado la báscula hoy. No sé si fue por qué ayer fue cene gazpacho o que ...pero vaya mierda. En fin hoy comí parrillada de pescados y chocos; y de cena un puñado de cerezas.


----------



## Cormac (24 Jun 2016)

Cuánto mides? Eres hombre o mujer?


----------



## Dabicito (24 Jun 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> Discrepo. Hay gente que come un montón, no hace ejercicicio y no engorda. Luego con los años puede que algo cambie y te engorde cualquier cosa. Eso sí, aunque no engordes el colesterol y demás sí te sube. Aunque alguna gente tampoco. Mi padre sólo anda (paseos) es mayor y come lo que quiere y no engorda nada y los niveles de colesterol etc. los tiene bien, aunque de precocinados y bollería nada o lo justo, pero lo demás todo incluídos fritos.



el OUT no se limita al ejercicio, de hecho es minoritario en la ecuación. Tu padre tiene metabolismo más alto, genera energía de otras maneras, no lo retiene en forma de grasa, etc.

Además no todo es cuestión de volumen. Se da la paradoja de que se puede "engordar" adelgazando, es decir, perdiendo grasa y concentrando el superávit IN en músculo, que es más denso y ocupa menos espacio.



Qui dijo:


> Por alusiones, este mes mis hijos han comido en el comedor escolar. Por supuesto, toda la comida controlada y autorizada por la junta de Castilla y León y cumpliendo con todos los preceptos de la nutrición oficial. Pues bien, están tomando menos fruta y sobre todo mucha menos verdura pero mucha mucha menos que con la alimentación que les damos en casa y con la que yo les voy a matar según tu opinión.
> En lugar de tomar verdura en todas las comidas como hacen en casa (y por supuesto carne, grasa, huevos, pescado...) casi todos los primeros platos son con pasta o derivados y los segundos van rebozados y empanados en su mayoría. De postre natillas, yogures azucarados y cosas parecidas. Algún día fruta.
> ¿Qué te parece Suwus? ¿Lo hago yo peor? Te recuerdo que en el colegio también comen animales solo que aquí les rebozan (palitos de pescado, san jacobos...). Soy todo oídos...



no creo que sea cuestión ideológica, en la comida de colegios, hospitales, prisiones, etc., influye mucho la eficiencia, mucha contratación centralizada, mucho producto no perecedero, temas de transporte, ahorro, etc.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2016)

La lucha contra la grasa animal, ¿el error más gordo de la historia de la nutrición? - RT


----------



## Qui (25 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> el OUT no se limita al ejercicio, de hecho es minoritario en la ecuación. Tu padre tiene metabolismo más alto, genera energía de otras maneras, no lo retiene en forma de grasa, etc.
> 
> Además no todo es cuestión de volumen. Se da la paradoja de que se puede "engordar" adelgazando, es decir, perdiendo grasa y concentrando el superávit IN en músculo, que es más denso y ocupa menos espacio.
> 
> ...



No hablo de ideología, hablo de salud. El forero Suwus dice que voy a matar a mis hijos a los 18 años con la comida que les doy tratando de minimizar harinas y azúcares y sin ser radical.
Simplemente pregunto porque es peor la comida que les damos en casa (siempre según Suwus) comparada con la que sigue la doctrina oficial.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> déjate de chorradas con pseudointerpretaciones sobre la insulina, que yo dejé de tener pájaras cuando me pasé de una dieta alta en grasas a otra alta en carbohidratos, y en ese momento de fruta (simples).
> 
> ¿tú ves a los deportistas profesionales teniendo pájaras?
> 
> La absoluta mayoría siguen dietas con un 60% de carbos mínimo.



Los veo constantemente.
El día que deje usted de hacer la siesta durante el Tour, verá pájaras día sí, día tb. 
Obviamente lo tienen todo muy calculado, pero cuando no pueden hacer la ingesta prevista durante la carrera en el momento oportuno, es cuando las tienen.

Yo preparo a muchos triatlones e ironmans. Sé, los que tienen pájaras y los que no. Y porqué las tienen. Ya está muy estudiado. No quiero decir que todo aquel que coma muchos hidratos tenga que tener sí o sí una pájara, pero sí que el que tiene una pájara es pq antes ha hecho una gran toma de hidratos/azúcares.

Eneko Llanos, uno de los grandes Ironmans españoles es un ejemplo de pájaras y descomposiciones a media carrera por abusar de los hidratos. Y conozco el caso de muy de cerca.


----------



## sada (25 Jun 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Cuánto mides? Eres hombre o mujer?



Mujer 1,60


----------



## Cormac (25 Jun 2016)

Ok, entonces sí que tienes que perder. Deporte y nutrición, ya sabes.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no me jodas, si dela primera ley de la termo no se deduce el tema del balance energético, entonces no tienes ni idea de termodinámica.
> 
> Lo que no explica la termo, porque los organismos no son máquinas térmicas, es ese 40% de error.
> 
> ...





Sunwukung dijo:


> de ciencia andamos mal, eh.
> 
> Ese 40% es debido a la alta complejidad de los fenómenos biológicos.
> 
> ...





Dabicito dijo:


> Eso es que nunca has entrenado fuerte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jun-2016 at 19:44 ----------
> 
> ...





Dabicito dijo:


> el cuerpo humano es un sistema de entrada y salida, como cualquier otro sistema. Si la tendencia es que entre más energía (comida) de la que se expulsa (metabolismo sobre todo, ejercicio, también) inevitablemente creces, agrandas, engordas, te pones cachas, acumulas "energía potencial" si es que se puede decir así. Esta premisa es irrebatible
> 
> Los detalles de cómo reserva o digiere cada cosa es otro tema de discusión.





Sunwukung dijo:


> ese 40% de error lo único que indica es que hay que mucho por saber y que la mejor guía es tu propia hambre, siempre que puedas reeducarte.
> 
> Pero contar calorías o cantidades de nutrientes en ocasiones funciona.




Bueno bueno bueno. Veo que vuestra única baza para defender la teoría del balance energético es "la termodinámica" aderezada con "un 40% de error" (sea lo que sea esa basura del "40% de error"). Voy a contestaros a ver si obtengo algo más que vaguedades o autos de fe.

La teoría del balance energético NO ESTÁ APOYADA POR LAS LEYES DE LA TERMODINÁMICA. NO. 

La teoría del balance energético afirma que son las kcal. que contienen los alimentos lo que determina el proceso de engorde/adelgazamiento, mediante una serie de cálculos mal hechos y premisas falsas. Según esta afirmación, una dieta de 2.000 kcal con una composición de 50% hidratos, 25% grasa y 25% proteínas debe engordar lo mismo (o casi lo mismo) que una de 2000 kcal. con una composición de, digamos, 33% grasa, 33% proteínas y 33% hidratos, ya que tienen LAS MISMAS CALORÍAS. *OS RETO A ENCONTRAR UN ESTUDIO CON INGESTA CONTROLADA DONDE ESA AFIRMACIÓN SE CUMPLA. UNO SOLO.*

Yo voy a aportar un par de ejemplos de estudios que destrozan la afirmación de "a más kcal. ingeridas, más engorde en organismos vivos" (todo copiado del blog No vuelvo a engordar | "Hablar de calorías causa obesidad y además dificulta encontrar un remedio" con links a los estudios originales:

High Glycemic Index Starch Promotes Hypersecretion of Insulin and Higher Body Fat in Rats without Affecting Insulin Sensitivity

_Experimento en ratas de 7 semanas de duración.

Dietas con idéntica composición en términos de macronutrientes.
_







_Misma distribución de macronutrientes e idéntica ingesta energética con ambas dietas.

La única diferencia es el uso de carbohidratos de rápida o lenta absorción, es decir, de distinto índice glucémico._







_La dieta de bajo índice glucémico hizo aumentar el peso corporal 105 g, la de alto índice glucémico 126 g, un 20% más. Nos detallan datos de un depósito concreto de grasa corporal, el epididymal fat pad, y la dieta de alto índice glucémico hizo acumular en ese depósito un 22% más de grasa corporal._

_we found greater epididymal fat deposition and higher leptin concentrations in high GI vs. low GI rats with similar body weights

encontramos una mayor deposición de grasa epididimal y mayor concentración de leptina en las ratas con alto índice glucémico frente a las de bajo índice glucémico, con pesos corporales similares

Dietas isocalóricas con mismo reparto en términos de macronutrientes: distinta ganancia de peso y grasa corporal._



Debe ser que estas ratas "infringen las leyes de la termodinámica" :bla:


Veamos más ejemplos.

Differential effects of high-carbohydrate and high-fat diet composition on metabolic control and insulin resistance in normal rats. - PubMed - NCBI

_Experimento de 8 semanas de duración, hecho con ratas.

Se comparan 5 dietas. Una de control, y dos altas en carbohidratos y bajas en grasa (HDSD y HRSD, 76% de las calorías procedentes de hidratos de carbono) y dos altas en azúcar y grasa (HSFD y HUFD, con un 24% de las calorías de la dieta procedentes de azúcar).

Me voy a fijar en las dos dietas altas en carbohidratos, que se diferencian en la calidad de los carbohidratos: altamente digeribles en la dieta HDSD y almidón resistente en la otra (HRSD):_







_Comparando esas dos dietas, vemos que con una ingesta de 845 kcal, el peso final con la dieta HRSD fue de 246 g, mientras que con una ingesta menor, de 628 kcal, el peso final con la dieta HDSD fue de 268 g. Es decir, con la dieta HDSD, una menor ingesta calórica dio lugar a mucho más peso corporal que con la dieta HRSD.
_



Más ejemplos:

Post-weaning isocaloric hyper-soybean oil versus a hyper-carbohydrate diet reduces obesity in adult rats induced by a high-fat diet. - PubMed - NCBI

_Experimento en ratas con tres dietas isocalóricas.

The diet intake was administrated to make all pups get same energy per kilogram body weight during the intervention of the 3 weeks.

La acumulación de grasa es claramente distinta en los diferentes grupos:_









Más:

Fructose decreases physical activity and increases body fat without affecting hippocampal neurogenesis and learning relative to an isocaloric gluco... - PubMed - NCBI

_Experimento en ratones, con dos dietas isocalóricas que sólo se diferencian en una cosa: una tiene fructosa y la otra tiene glucosa.

77 días de intervención, al cabo de los cuales un grupo de ratones ha engordado más que el otro. La ingesta (normalizada al peso corporal) no ha sido diferente entre ambos grupos:_







_El grupo de la fructosa ha acumulado más grasa corporal y más grasa en el hígado, tanto en términos absolutos como normalizados al peso corporal._







_Despite the fact that no differences in calorie intake were observed between groups, the fructose animals displayed significantly increased BW, liver mass and fat mass in comparison to the glucose group

A pesar del hecho de que no se observaron diferencias en la ingesta calórica, los animales con fructosa mostraron un incremento significativo de peso corporal, masa hepática y grasa corporal en comparación con el grupo de la glucosa._



Bueno, podría ser que todos estos estudios (hay muchos más, pero ya me canso) están todos equivocados. O podría ser que estas ratas son de un multiverso donde no se cumplen las leyes de la termodinámica.

O a lo mejor es que:

-Kcal. ingeridas y kcal. "ingresadas en el sistema" o "aprovechadas" no tiene por qué ser lo mismo.

-La acumulación de grasa corporal (crecimiento de un tejido) no está gobernada por el nº de kcal. de una dieta.

-El gasto basal varía según la alimentación por lo que no se puede calcular a priori.

-La eficiencia de los seres vivos a la hora de aprovechar el alimento varía según la alimentación por lo que no se puede predeterminar fácilmente.

En palabras del blog al que he citado anteriormente:

_A veces empiezo escribiendo los posts con una idea clara de qué quiero contar, creo que va a ser algo breve y directo al grano, y acabo enrollándome como las persianas. En éste lo que quería explicar era básicamente la diferencia entre la primera ley de la termodinámica, algo que se cumple siempre, y la teoría del balance energético, i.e. el uso de las calorías en la nutrición, que es una fraudulenta interpretación de las implicaciones de esa ley. La ley se cumple siempre pero carece de utilidad práctica; el balance energético, por el contrario, pretende deducir utilidad, pero lo hace de forma fraudulenta. En definitiva, la conclusión es que hablar de calorías en la nutrición no se deriva de, ni viene avalado por, la primera ley de la termodinámica.

De forma gráfica, la primera ley de la termodinámica dice que si acumulas grasa (“Fat gain”) eso desde el punto de vista energético se manifiesta como una diferencia entre la energía ingerida y el gasto energético (“Energy gap”). Cierto, si no consideramos los cambios en glucógeno o musculatura, pero irrelevante, pues no nos da información sobre cuál es la causa de engordar ni sobre cómo adelgazar. Las leyes de la física no aportan conocimiento útil ni sobre las causas ni sobre las soluciones a la obesidad:







Como resumen: si se almacena grasa, hay superávit calórico, y si se pierde grasa, hay déficit calórico. Tan cierto como irrelevante.

Por el contrario, la teoría del balance energético propone que la explicación a la ganancia de grasa corporal es que se ha comido demasiado para el gasto energético que se tiene. Desde el punto de vista teórico es absurdo, pues 1) es deducir una relación causa-efecto de una tautología (ver,ver) y 2) es deducir la respuesta de un ser vivo ante un estímulo de una ecuación que no tiene nada que ver con la fisiología de un ser vivo. Absurdo. Y falso, pues el gasto energético no está bajo nuestro control voluntario, por mucho que nos digan lo contrario.







Los defensores del balance energético a menudo empiezan asegurando que el peso corporal viene determinado por las calorías que comes, o lo que es lo mismo que puedes controlar tu peso corporal contando calorías. Cuando les presentas la evidencia científica que contradice esas hipótesis se enrocan en que lo que ellos defienden es que si calculas la diferencia entre las calorías ingeridas y el gasto energético, eso te da la energía acumulada en forma de grasa. Aunque esto último sigue siendo falso —pues omiten, de forma consciente o inconsciente, los cambios en la musculatura y en el glucógeno— lo que hacen es pasar de defender a) las fraudulentas interpretaciones de causa y solución, a decir que lo que hacen es aplicar b) la inútil e inviolable primera ley de la termodinámica (ver). Y no contentos con el intento de engaño, aún te acusan de violar o no entender las leyes de la física. Tal cual.

En definitiva, la teoría del balance energético, la idea de que contando calorías podemos controlar nuestro peso corporal, es un fraude en todos los sentidos. No es ni siquiera opinable. Pero decir eso no es negar el cumplimiento de las leyes de la física, que sí se cumplen, hagamos lo que hagamos (ver,ver)._

*Ya sé que me vais a contestar con vaguedades (eso si contestáis que lo dudo), pero por favor, PONEDME UN SOLO ENLACE QUE DEMUESTRE QUE A IGUAL Nº DE KCAL. EN UNA DIETA, COMPARADA CON OTRA DE DIFERENTE COMPOSICIÓN PERO ISOCALÓRICA, SE PRODUCEN IGUALES O SIMILARES CAMBIOS EN PESO Y GRASA CORPORAL. SÓLO PIDO UN ENLACE.*

Gracias.


----------



## Pichorrica (25 Jun 2016)

Coincido con Rauxa. En los triatlones e ironmans, por lo general, la gente suele petar en la carrera a pie o al finalizar la bici. Se vienen a bajo por completo y les cuesta la vida terminar la carrera, aunque sea trotando.

Las típicas frases "no me entraba nada en el estómago","no podía comer nada, ni siquiera geles","no podía comer mas geles","vomite dos veces en la carrera","no podía con mi alma"...pues bien, estas frases es de lo mas normal que se escucha. Y no es raro, cuando por regla general cada triatleta lleva como 10 geles, 8 barritas, mas las bebidas isotónicas, incluso sándwich de nocilla al acabar la natación y la bici. Y a todo esto le sumas que sus desayunos es lo típico que suelo ver en los tris:
-Vaso de zumito naranja
-vaso de leche
-tostadas con lo que sea
-Bol de cereales(no a todos)
-3 lonchitas de jamón york del mercabrona 

Y en el ciclismo, natación aguas abiertas, ultras...tres cuarto de lo mismo. Pájaras,tío del mazo, hincar el pico...como queráis llamarlo. Pero se ven, joder que si se ven


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jun 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Vaya tela que me digas JUSTAMENTE TÚ lo de la ciencia... :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Te estamos diciendo que los de las teorías de sumas y restas de kCal no funciona debido a las hormonas, etc, y ahora sales que ese error del 40% es debido "a la alta complejidad de los fenómenos biológicos"... ::
> 
> O eres un troll nivel Dabicito o tienes 0 de comprensión lectora. ::



O Davicito troll de Sugus porque dicen las mismas chorradas.

Tomando hidratos rapidos te puede dar una pajara, con una dieta alta en grasa no, porque simplemente no tienes subidas y bajadas de azucar en sangre.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2016)

Las pájaras pueden estar relacionadas con la muerte súbita de algunos deportistas, como futbolistas?


----------



## Dabicito (25 Jun 2016)

Qui dijo:


> No hablo de ideología, hablo de salud. El forero Suwus dice que voy a matar a mis hijos a los 18 años con la comida que les doy tratando de minimizar harinas y azúcares y sin ser radical.
> Simplemente pregunto porque es peor la comida que les damos en casa (siempre según Suwus) comparada con la que sigue la doctrina oficial.



En general haces bien, en azúcares siempre, solo el de la fruta. Por su parte las harinas se pueden circunscribir en cantidad y calidad, estamos hablando de niños que lo queman todo, por qué no va a comer un pequeño bocadillo de vez en cuando o una tostada en el desayuno. Con la harina se pueden hacer productos basura pero también cosas normales.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> En general haces bien, en azúcares siempre, solo el de la fruta. Por su parte las harinas se pueden circunscribir en cantidad y calidad, estamos hablando de niños que lo queman todo, por qué no va a comer un pequeño bocadillo de vez en cuando o una tostada en el desayuno. Con la harina se pueden hacer productos basura pero también cosas normales.



Pero contéstame a los argumentos sobre el balance energético, shur.

:cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Vigilante (25 Jun 2016)

montella dijo:


> Los q hagais un ejercicio intenso (correr-bici)
> ¿q comeis antes y despues y con cuanta anticipacion (si excluis CH simples)?



Monto en bici. Si la ruta es de menos de 3 horas no tomo nada aunque llevo pasas sultanas y frutos secos por si me apetece. Si la ruta es mas larga me todo esas mismas pasas y frutos secos.
Después batido de proteinas y comida normal, lo que toque, nada especial


----------



## Qui (25 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> En general haces bien, en azúcares siempre, solo el de la fruta. Por su parte las harinas se pueden circunscribir en cantidad y calidad, estamos hablando de niños que lo queman todo, por qué no va a comer un pequeño bocadillo de vez en cuando o una tostada en el desayuno. Con la harina se pueden hacer productos basura pero también cosas normales.



Mis hijos tienen sobrepeso, ahora menos que antes de limitar harinas y azúcares y asumo que es nuestra culpa. Eso de que lo queman todo depende del metabolismo de cada uno y de la ingesta.
Mis hijos desde siempre han comido de todo y eso sí, siempre han sido unos tragaldabas. Hay que estar poniéndoles siempre freno porque les encanta comer y comen de todo. Puedo limitar la ingesta mucho y hacerles pasar hambre pero veo que limitando nestos alimentos ya van por el buen camino. Limitar no es prohibir, toman algún bocata de vez en cuando, tortilla de patatas...
Cuando están con los abuelos, cuñados y demás les dan de todo y más. ::
Sólo quiero crear lo que yo considero buenos hábitos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo:
Ya sé que me vais a contestar con vaguedades (eso si contestáis que lo dudo), pero por favor, PONEDME UN SOLO ENLACE QUE DEMUESTRE QUE A IGUAL Nº DE KCAL. EN UNA DIETA, COMPARADA CON OTRA DE DIFERENTE COMPOSICIÓN PERO ISOCALÓRICA, SE PRODUCEN IGUALES O SIMILARES CAMBIOS EN PESO Y GRASA CORPORAL. SÓLO PIDO UN ENLACE.


Excelente compendio de estudios con datos concretos. Un thanks por el esfuerzo.

Es como predicar en el desierto con esta gente, se iran por los cerros de Uveda, todo menos hablar de numeros.

Llevo dos semanas machacandome a trabajar horas subiendo escaleras y mucho peso en material. Acabo literalmente derroido. Pues gano algun kilo porque aumento mi ingesta de cerveza, nada exagerado, dos o tres dias a la semana. Ese pico de azucar de la cerveza me hace acumular liquido (unos dos kilos) tres dias con orden y los pierdo. Unas pocas cervezas compensan con creces la enorme actividad fisica que por cojones es un gasto calorico enorme (son horas de actividad). No pierdo ni un gramo de peso. Todo depende de cuantos dias cerveza o mas patatas. Mi cuerpo es como un reloj, mas hidratos rapidos gano peso, ninguno lo pierdo, y comiendo lo mismo.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2016 at 12:36 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> En general haces bien, en azúcares siempre, solo el de la fruta. Por su parte las harinas se pueden circunscribir en cantidad y calidad, estamos hablando de niños que lo queman todo, por qué no va a comer un pequeño bocadillo de vez en cuando o una tostada en el desayuno. Con la harina se pueden hacer productos basura pero también cosas normales.



Claro como no hay niños gorditos y niños directamente obesos.

A un niño con tendencia a engordar no es mas o menos un niño que el pancreas no es capaz de procesar tanta azucar (pan, pasta, bolleria). Esos de mayores si no cambian algo en su alimentacion son candidatos al premio Darwing de mayores.

La obesidad infantil empieza a tener categoria de pandemia.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Jun 2016)

Hay alguna granja por ahí que vende leche cruda, en Galicia creo recordar.

De enano yo la tomaba recién ordeñada. Hoy han conseguido hacer que ni una madre o abuela se atreva a hacer eso por miedo. Claro, que también es cierto que entonces no le ponían basuras a las vacas.

Imagino que habrá asociaciones de consumidores paleo, creo que podría ser una buena solución para ellos y también para productores que quiesieran salirse del enfermizo mundo de la ganadería industrial.



Luizmi dijo:


> Por otro lado hace tiempo leí exactamente lo mismo de los lacteos, que cuando hierves la leche se pierde la lactasa, la enzima que te ayuda a procesarla y que es cuando vienen los problemas, podías probar con lacteos de leche cruda a ver si te dan problemas


----------



## Rauxa (25 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Las pájaras pueden estar relacionadas con la muerte súbita de algunos deportistas, como futbolistas?



No creo. Las pájaras vienen dadas en un contexto de esfuerzo continuado (carreras, bici...).
El fútbol, como el básquet, son deportes interválicos. Estás andando, luego trotas, un pequeño sprint, andas otra vez, tiempo muerto, falta personal...
El concepto pájara propiamente no existe. Te puedes hidratar, recuperar, si estás KO te tiras al suelo fingiendo una lesión... 

Cuando un maratoniano fallece suele ser por hiponatremia dilucional (proporción entre agua e electrolitos) o sea nada que ver con la pájara.

El caso de los futbolistas que mueren en medio de un partido, para mi tiene más que ver con ciertos productos que se toman. Yo descarto cualquier problema de corazón puesto que son las personas que más controles pasan. 
Obviamente no se infartan por haber comido harinas refinadas o un bollycao antes del partido.
Si a todo esto le añadimos el oscurantismo que rodea estos casos, es que algo tienen que esconder.
No digo necesariamente que sean productos dopantes, pero sí que en el mundo del deporte de élite, se usan muchos productos legales, que mezclados entre ellos, provocan lo que provocan.
Son casos muy esporádicos, pero que ocurren.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Jun 2016)

Solo entro para decir, que he vuelto a repetir los análisis de sangre que me hice en Enero'16 en donde después de abusar de la grasas buenas se me disparo el Colesterol Total a 221..ahora 6 meses después y a base de realizar una dieta 85 % vegetariana (fruta y verdura noche y dia ) mezclada con algo de avena, nula grasa buena; mantequilla y leche entera 0, 0 huevos, 0 yogures, 0 queso curado cabra, muchos fruto secos (nueces, avellanas, almendras) y algo de carne y pescado, mis nuevos resultados de Colesterol Total en Junio'16, han  bajado  a 184 (nunca con 50 años, lo había tenido tan bajo...ni cuando era un teenager)...con esto no quiero crear polémica...solo me remito a exponer mi caso personal y totalmente intransferible...:


----------



## Rauxa (25 Jun 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Solo entro para decir, que he vuelto a repetir los análisis de sangre que me hice en Enero'16 en donde después de abusar de la grasas buenas se me disparo el Colesterol Total a 221..ahora 6 meses después y a base de realizar una dieta 85 % vegetariana (fruta y verdura noche y dia ) mezclada con algo de avena, nula grasa buena; mantequilla y leche entera 0, 0 huevos, 0 yogures, 0 queso curado cabra, muchos fruto secos (nueces, avellanas, almendras) y algo de carne y pescado, mis nuevos resultados de Colesterol Total en Junio'16, han  bajado  a 184 (nunca con 50 años, lo había tenido tan bajo...ni cuando era un teenager)...con esto no quiero crear polémica...solo me remito a exponer mi caso personal y totalmente intransferible...:



Tener el colesterol alto, no es de per se, malo. 221 no es tener colesterol alto (pese a que los de la bata blanca digan ahora que sí).

Y claro, se tendría que ver no la cifra total, sino el HDL y el LDL.
Por cierto, infartan más los que tienen el colesterol bajo que no los que lo tienen alto.

Preocúpese de su colesterol el dia que tenga los triglicéridos altos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Jun 2016)

Pondre mas datos, luego...pero creo recordar que estaba OK de todo....bien el colesterol bueno, a raya el malo, bien trigleceridos, transaminasas, azúcar, urea etc.., y sobre todo magnifico el Total...insisto, son mis resultados y estoy contento con ellos....


----------



## Ragnar (25 Jun 2016)

Estudios sobre que los frutos secos no engordan:

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Las nueces, almendras y otros frutos secos no engordan


----------



## Aotearoa (25 Jun 2016)

*Sobre obesidad infantil*

Sobre obesidad infantil Juan Revenga en su blog:

Ninguno de los factores que intervienen en la obesidad infantil está bajo el control del niño

13/08/2015 Juan Revenga Alimentación saludable, Alimentos, Estilos de vida, Malas prácticas, Publicidad, Risas	

http://juanrevenga.com/2014/02/mas-...umental-que-he-visto-sobre-obesidad-infantil/

*“Más allá del peso”, el mejor documental que he visto sobre obesidad infantil*

11/02/2014 Juan Revenga Alimentación saludable, Alimentos, Colesterol, Estilos de vida, Malas prácticas, Obesidad, Publicidad, Sobrepeso	

[youtube]w2AUEKlanKo[/youtube]

http://juanrevenga.com/2014/12/exas...-comer-y-de-conocer-soluciones-que-no-lo-son/

“Fed Up”: Brillante documental sobre obesidad, industria, administraciones y soluciones que no lo son
01/12/2014 Juan RevengaAlimentación saludable, Alimentos, Enfermedades, Estilos de vida, Nutrición disparatada, Obesidad, Sobrepeso	

¿Somos tan egoístas, ruines y desafectos como para dejar la solución de la obesidad en manos de las respectivas responsabilidades personales?

Pues eso es exactamente lo que la industria alimentaria promueve y lo que las administraciones jalean.

_'Fed Up_' es un documental estrenado recientemente en los Estados Unidos que a partir de preguntas obvias, al tiempo que incómodas, nos plantea *una más que probable realidad en la que la industria alimentaria y las administraciones desempeñan un papel más que destacado en la incidencia de la obesidad y todos sus trastornos asociados.*

Su traducción juega con el doble sentido ya que _Fed Up_ *se utiliza tanto para indicar que uno está harto de comida o de tanto comer, como para expresar que esta hasta los… mismísimos* en relación a un determinado tema. Y el tema del documental es la obesidad, sus causas, sus soluciones y los actores implicados.

¿Existe una relación entre el diámetro de nuestras cinturas, en continua expansión, y las recomendaciones dietéticas de las administraciones sanitarias?; ¿y si el enfoque para acabar con la obesidad estuviera claramente equivocado?; ¿las soluciones que se proponen son verdaderas soluciones?; *¿y si esas las “soluciones”, en el fondo, solo consiguen agravar el problema?* Lo que desde luego está claro es que las soluciones propuestas hasta la fecha han coincidido con un aumento de las cifras de obesidad, más que en su retroceso...







Nuevo libro: El cerebro obeso; una lúcida perspectiva neuroendocrina del problema y sus posibles soluciones

31/08/2015 Juan Revenga ciencia, Libro, Obesidad, Sin categoría, Sobrepeso	

Si alguien te dice que tiene una respuesta simple para solucionar tu obesidad o la de la población general… recela: o no tiene ni idea de lo que habla o miente como un bellaco.

Nuevo libro: Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable

31/10/2014 Juan Revenga Alimentación saludable, Dieta, Estilos de vida, Libro, Obesidad, Sobrepeso


----------



## Dabicito (25 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pero contéstame a los argumentos sobre el balance energético, shur.
> 
> :cook::cook::cook::cook:



me aburren tus links, si no ves que el problema es de entrada y salida de energía es que no has ido al colegio.

respecto al tema de la pájara y el supuesto deporte de alto rendimiento en ayunas solo tengo que decir una cosa. El lunes Del Bosque que les diga que los 11 titulares que jueguen en ayunas; ganamos fijo oiga.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> me aburren tus links, si no ves que el problema es de entrada y salida de energía es que no has ido al colegio.
> 
> respecto al tema de la pájara y el supuesto deporte de alto rendimiento en ayunas solo tengo que decir una cosa. El lunes Del Bosque que les diga que los 11 titulares que jueguen en ayunas; ganamos fijo oiga.



Que no se trata de entrenar en ayunas o no entrenar en ayunas.
Se trata de que la gasolina que te metes en el cuerpo no tenga que provocarte un pajarón del catorce.

Que entre este desayuno:
-leche + cereales + tostadita con philadelfia light y melmelada + zumo de naranja

y este otro:

- tortilla + dátiles + frutos secos + 1 fruta + café solo.

Dista un abismo.


----------



## angek (25 Jun 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ...Una dieta 85 % vegetariana (fruta y verdura noche y dia ) mezclada con algo de avena, nula grasa buena; mantequilla y leche entera 0, 0 huevos, 0 yogures, 0 queso curado cabra, muchos fruto secos (nueces, avellanas, almendras) y algo de carne y pescado, mis nuevos resultados de Colesterol Total en Junio'16, han bajado a 184



Lo subrayado, en el tono que se usa en este hilo, es contradictorio.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> me aburren tus links, si no ves que el problema es de entrada y salida de energía es que no has ido al colegio



Bueno, veo que tus argumentos son poderosos. Yo pongo links a estudios publicados y me respondes "que no he ido al colegio". Te estás retratando.

Nada, nada. No dejes que la evidencia científica contradiga tus prejuicios. También veo que tienes la capacidad intelectual de un niño de cinco años. 

Lamentable.

A tomar por culo de mi hilo, troll de mierda.


----------



## Dabicito (25 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Que no se trata de entrenar en ayunas o no entrenar en ayunas.
> Se trata de que la gasolina que te metes en el cuerpo no tenga que provocarte un pajarón del catorce.
> 
> Que entre este desayuno:
> ...




recuerdo un reportaje de canal plus de Indurain entrenando para el récord de la hora, un plato a rebosar de cereales y dos yogures mezclados por encima, luego lo enlazo que estoy en el gym justamente. No se trata de elegir desayunos sino de no demonizar porque sí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Bueno, veo que tus argumentos son poderosos. Yo pongo links a estudios publicados y me respondes "que no he ido al colegio". Te estás retratando.
> 
> Nada, nada. No dejes que la evidencia científica contradiga tus prejuicios. También veo que tienes la capacidad intelectual de un niño de cinco años.
> 
> ...



Si lo llevo diciendo tiempo este sujeto o es tonto o un troll de Sugus. Hace lo mismo, no argumenta solo se repite como un disco rayado.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si lo llevo diciendo tiempo este sujeto o es tonto o un troll de Sugus. Hace lo mismo, no argumenta solo se repite como un disco rayado.



¿Entonces por qué coño volvéis a citarlos una y otra vez, jodiéndonos a quienes los tenemos en el ignore?

A los monstruos no mirar, que parecéis nuevos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> el cuerpo humano es un sistema de entrada y salida, como cualquier otro sistema. Si la tendencia es que entre más energía (comida) de la que se expulsa (metabolismo sobre todo, ejercicio, también) inevitablemente creces,



También cagamos, no te olvides... en la teoría del balance energético habría que tener en cuenta que porcentaje de nutrientes se va por el retrete

hay animales que se alimentan parcialmente de mierda, así que proteina, carbohidratos y grasa supongo que llevará

Edito: googleando parece que una mierda promedio (150-250g) es tres cuartas partes agua, y tiene un 10-20% de grasa (en neto, quitando agua) y un 2/3% de proteina, pero no tiene carbohidratos. Supongo que con dietas altas en grasa el porcentaje de grasa en caca aumentará... pero no lo he encontrado en ningún lado.

De lo que deduzco que los carbohidratos se absorben en su totalidad, pero las grasas no...¿puede significar eso que el organismo regula parcialmente la absorcion de grasa expulsando el exceso sobre lo que necesita, pero que sin embargo se traga todo el carbohidrato, lo queme o no? 

alguna idea?


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jun 2016)

luisiño dijo:


> También cagamos, no te olvides... en la teoría del balance energético habría que tener en cuenta que porcentaje de nutrientes se va por el retrete
> 
> hay animales que se alimentan parcialmente de mierda, así que proteina, carbohidratos y grasa supongo que llevará
> 
> ...



Pues tiene toda la logica. Por eso hay tambien la otra 'epidemia' el estreñimiento. Sobre todo en mujeres que son las que mas sufren de grasofobia. En vez de un perfecto muñeco arcilloso y grasiento cagan terrones de cemento armado. Esos aerolitos son imposibles de evacuar.

Una prueba (fecal) de que comer bajo en grasas es antinatural.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Jun 2016)

luisiño dijo:


> También cagamos, no te olvides... en la teoría del balance energético habría que tener en cuenta que porcentaje de nutrientes se va por el retrete
> 
> hay animales que se alimentan parcialmente de mierda, así que proteina, carbohidratos y grasa supongo que llevará
> 
> ...



¿Cómo? ¿Que las heces contienen grasa? ¡CALLA, ANALFABETO! ¡ESO VA CONTRA LAS LEYES DE LA TERMODINÁMICA!

ienso:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (25 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung todavía me tienes q explicar como era eso de europeos viviendo de vegetales antes de la existencia de la agricultura


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (26 Jun 2016)

luisiño dijo:


> Edito: googleando parece que una mierda promedio (150-250g) es tres cuartas partes agua, y tiene un 10-20% de grasa (en neto, quitando agua) y un 2/3% de proteina, pero no tiene carbohidratos. Supongo que con dietas altas en grasa el porcentaje de grasa en caca aumentará... pero no lo he encontrado en ningún lado.
> 
> De lo que deduzco que los carbohidratos se absorben en su totalidad, pero las grasas no...¿puede significar eso que el organismo regula parcialmente la absorcion de grasa expulsando el exceso sobre lo que necesita, pero que sin embargo se traga todo el carbohidrato, lo queme o no?



Cuando empiezas una dieta LCHF una de las primeras cosas que detectas es que las heces flotan mucho y son más color ocre que marrón... Sales de cetosis porqué metes un montón de hidratos y las heces se hunden hasta el fondo y son más oscuras. Que porcentaje de grasa llevan, ni idea, pero que se expulsa grasa en una dieta alta en grasas estoy segurísimo. 

Y la gente que tomaba orlistat (Alli), que hacía que las grasas no se absorvieran, directamente "cagaba" aceite... ::


----------



## Dabicito (26 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Sunwukung todavía me tienes q explicar como era eso de europeos viviendo de vegetales antes de la existencia de la agricultura



Absolutamente. El ser humano es cazador solo desde hace poco, hablando en términos evolutivos (no tenemos garras ni dientes largos, sino inteligencia cooperativa y herramientas, y solo desde hace poco). Además un sapiens o neanderthal necesitaba comer día a día cosas entre tanto no había caza, por tanto su "base", mínimo de consumo, tuvo que ser "lo que fuera", insectos y sobre todo plantas. De hecho terminó con un conocimiento tal de la naturaleza y las plantas que fue capaz de domesticarlas allí donde se instaló. El escorbuto es prueba de esto que digo, puedes vivir toda la vida sin comer carne ni pescado, pero "hierba" (la tomes como la tomes) no aguantas ni un periplo marinero de siglo XVI.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 09:25 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si lo llevo diciendo tiempo este sujeto o es tonto o un troll de Sugus. Hace lo mismo, no argumenta solo se repite como un disco rayado.



Ya salió su amiguito a protegerlo, ya puede llorar a gusto. Ea, a poner mensajes con cien mil links y videos de youtube, letras en negrita y mayúsculas, que es lo vuestro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Absolutamente. El ser humano es cazador solo desde hace poco, hablando en términos evolutivos (no tenemos garras ni dientes largos, sino inteligencia cooperativa y herramientas, y solo desde hace poco). Además un sapiens o neanderthal necesitaba comer día a día cosas entre tanto no había caza, por tanto su "base", mínimo de consumo, tuvo que ser "lo que fuera", insectos y sobre todo plantas. De hecho terminó con un conocimiento tal de la naturaleza y las plantas que fue capaz de domesticarlas allí donde se instaló. El escorbuto es prueba de esto que digo, puedes vivir toda la vida sin comer carne ni pescado, pero "hierba" (la tomes como la tomes) no aguantas ni un periplo marinero de siglo XVI.



El puto subnormal se ha logeado con su clonc tocapelotas contestando la pregunta que iba para Sugus.

Mas tonto y no nace


----------



## Dabicito (26 Jun 2016)

tranquilo carlitos, que te sube el colesterol


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> tranquilo carlitos, que te sube el colesterol



Que no tenias bastante con tocar los huevos tu y te inventas un omnivoro come pan. Eres patetico.

Cuanto te paga bimbo?


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Absolutamente. El ser humano es cazador solo desde hace poco, hablando en términos evolutivos (no tenemos garras ni dientes largos, sino inteligencia cooperativa y herramientas, y solo desde hace poco). Además un sapiens o neanderthal necesitaba comer día a día cosas entre tanto no había caza, por tanto su "base", mínimo de consumo, tuvo que ser "lo que fuera", insectos y sobre todo plantas. De hecho terminó con un conocimiento tal de la naturaleza y las plantas que fue capaz de domesticarlas allí donde se instaló. El escorbuto es prueba de esto que digo, puedes vivir toda la vida sin comer carne ni pescado, pero "hierba" (la tomes como la tomes) no aguantas ni un periplo marinero de siglo XVI.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 09:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo de la caza por persistencia, no te suena, no?

Reflexiona un poco de porqué el ser humano no teniendo garras, agallas, ni herramientas...pudo erigirse como la especie dominante.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jun 2016)

Hay que ser muy pero que muy inculto o un troll de la hostia para decir que el ser humano evolucionó siendo vegetariano... lo que no sólo cae por su propio peso sino que si eso fuera verdad seríamos vacas con gigantescos estómagos, si hay algo que está claro es que la energía o va al cerebro o al estómago, que son los dos órganos que más gastan, el ser humano desarrolló más su cerebro al ingerir carne que requiere menos trabajo del estómago, no hay más, es matemática, ciencia, hecho demostrado y contrastado, con googlear un poco te aparecen millones de confirmaciones sobre el tema... Los panaderos del hilo o son tontos pero muy tontos (quizá ellos sí estén evolucionados de rumiantes) o unos trolles muy pero que muy cutres.


----------



## sada (26 Jun 2016)

Voy a probar a comer más grasa. A ver qué pasa. El viernes comi parrillada de pescado con all i olí. Ayer chuleton al cabrales; lo hice con mantequilla nata y queso azul y pimientos de padrón . Hoy un trozo de solomillo con la misma salsa porque me sobraba un trozo de queso. He hecho las magdalenas que puso karlos a base de huevo y almendra molida. No pongo miel ni nada. Con eso y nata, unas fresas congeladas y cacao O pensaba hacer un postre tipo tiramisu para cenar ... Desayuno agua con mantequilla cacao y café

---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 13:53 ----------

Qué opináis ¿


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hay que ser muy pero que muy inculto o un troll de la hostia para decir que el ser humano evolucionó siendo vegetariano... lo que no sólo cae por su propio peso sino que si eso fuera verdad seríamos vacas con gigantescos estómagos, si hay algo que está claro es que la energía o va al cerebro o al estómago, que son los dos órganos que más gastan, el ser humano desarrolló más su cerebro al ingerir carne que requiere menos trabajo del estómago, no hay más, es matemática, ciencia, hecho demostrado y contrastado, con googlear un poco te aparecen millones de confirmaciones sobre el tema... Los panaderos del hilo o son tontos pero muy tontos (quizá ellos sí estén evolucionados de rumiantes) o unos trolles muy pero que muy cutres.



Que no son trolles, es el vegatroll.

El tal Davicito hasta nos puso una foto despues del gym (donde va a ver pollas) para crear una imagen falsa de que come lo que le da la gana y esta fibrao.

Es un clonc de Sugus. Ya no sabe por donde salir y se inventa algo tan penoso.

De ser un chaval iletrado e ignorante, ahora es la biblia vegana en verso, muy triste todo

Sugus el proxino clonc trabajatelo un poco mas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Absolutamente. El ser humano es cazador solo desde hace poco, hablando en términos evolutivos (no tenemos garras ni dientes largos, sino inteligencia cooperativa y herramientas, y solo desde hace poco). Además un sapiens o neanderthal necesitaba comer día a día cosas entre tanto no había caza, por tanto su "base", mínimo de consumo, tuvo que ser "lo que fuera", insectos y sobre todo plantas. De hecho terminó con un conocimiento tal de la naturaleza y las plantas que fue capaz de domesticarlas allí donde se instaló. El escorbuto es prueba de esto que digo, puedes vivir toda la vida sin comer carne ni pescado, pero "hierba" (la tomes como la tomes) no aguantas ni un periplo marinero de siglo XVI.



Espero que esto sea lo primero que se te haya ocurrido y que no hayas invertido el más mínimo tiempo en pensártelo.

Lo de "lo que sea" me ha encantado, sobre todo lo de los insectos, abundantes en Europa fuera del verano, igual que las frutas y otros vegetales comestibles


----------



## Dabicito (26 Jun 2016)

No había "una" dieta. Habría innumerables grupos humanos aislados con innumerables dietas, por eso digo que comerían "de todo", comerían lo que les ofrecía el hábitat. 

Respecto a Europa, no cuenta, porque el Sapiens ya estaba formado. No cuenta. Si cuenta Europa cuenta también el neolítico, y todos los alimentos son guays y naturales.


Volvamos al caso del escorbuto. Es un caso muy curioso. Los marineros de la época de los descubrimientos, en cuento salían de "tierra" y estaban unos meses en el mar, morían como mosquitos, a pesar de llevar carne. La vitamina C está en general en los productos nacidos de la tierra.

Por tanto necesitamos en nuestra dieta una base "terrestre" de productos agrícolas, lo que me hace pensar que lo "verde" está antes que la carne, que la dieta carnívora fue posteriormente incorporada.

Lo digo siendo carnívoro a tope.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 14:36 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que no son trolles, es el vegatroll.
> 
> El tal Davicito hasta nos puso una foto despues del gym (donde va a ver pollas) para crear una imagen falsa de que come lo que le da la gana y esta fibrao.
> 
> ...



No es una foto después del gimnasio, es después de hacer footing si quieres más datos. 

Solo con la cesta de la compra, cuando uno se hace mayor, no llega, es bueno hacer ejercicio diario tanto para estar bien como para estar sano. Pero con un poquito más de caña que Don Mariano.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 14:41 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Lo de la caza por persistencia, no te suena, no?
> 
> Reflexiona un poco de porqué el ser humano no teniendo garras, agallas, ni herramientas...pudo erigirse como la especie dominante.



si yo no lo niego, somos carnívoros, pero también pienso que durante millones de años tuvimos una base "vegetal" que todavía necesitamos.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> No había "una" dieta. Habría innumerables grupos humanos aislados con innumerables dietas, por eso digo que comerían "de todo", comerían lo que les ofrecía el hábitat.
> 
> Respecto a Europa, no cuenta, porque el Sapiens ya estaba formado. No cuenta. Si cuenta Europa cuenta también el neolítico, y todos los alimentos son guays y naturales.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver....no somos carnívoros. Somos omnívoros. Te suena, eso?

Que nadie dice que en su día no comimos vegetales. Siempre los hemos comido.
Te suena lo de cazadores/recolectores?
Obviamente en función de la estación del año y de la zona geográfica, se comería más carnes, menos pescado o más vegetales. 
Normalmente se establecía un poblado cerca del agua (mar, lago, río...), con lo cual es fácil deducir que el pescado lo tendrían todo el año. La carne, me imagino que en inverno, cuando los animales hibernan, las pasarían canutas en este aspecto. Y los vegetales, frutas y verduras, pues en función del momento de año, ni las olerían.
El paleolítico es una período muy largo, así que durante ese período habría de todo.

Así que:
carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras, huevos, frutos secos, con sus derivados era la ÚNICO que podían comer. En mayor o en menor proporción en función, repito, del momento del año y de su localización en ese momento puntual.
Eso lo sabemos seguro. 2 millones de años comiendo así, y hemos sobrevivido, con lo cual, nuestra máquina la tenemos adaptada a eso. Con lo cual, vegetales TAMBIEN.

Y otra cosa que sabemos seguro. No comían:
- macarrones, galletas, pan, tofu, kellogs...

Así que simplemente aquí defendemos que no se puede, a día de hoy, defender una alimentación basada, en estos últimos alimentos, básicamente por dos puntos:
1- Nunca han formado parte de nuestra dieta
2- Y más importante: la ciencia ya ha demostrado que el 80% de nuestro problemas físicos, vienen achacados a estos alimentos (farinaceos, procesados, azucareros...).


----------



## ALCOY (26 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> Voy a probar a comer más grasa. A ver qué pasa. El viernes comi parrillada de pescado con all i olí. Ayer chuleton al cabrales; lo hice con mantequilla nata y queso azul y pimientos de padrón . Hoy un trozo de solomillo con la misma salsa porque me sobraba un trozo de queso. He hecho las magdalenas que puso karlos a base de huevo y almendra molida. No pongo miel ni nada. Con eso y nata, unas fresas congeladas y cacao O pensaba hacer un postre tipo tiramisu para cenar ... Desayuno agua con mantequilla cacao y café
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 13:53 ----------
> 
> Qué opináis ¿







Pues que la experiencia es la madre de la ciencia...
haz tus pruebas y nos cuentas...


----------



## lewis (26 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que no son trolles, es el vegatroll.
> 
> El tal Davicito hasta nos puso una foto despues del gym (donde va a ver pollas) para crear una imagen falsa de que come lo que le da la gana y esta fibrao.
> 
> ...



Encima utiliza la técnica del diminutivo (Davicito) para que sintamos compasión de un pobre chavalín y le expliquéis las cosas mil veces.


----------



## Dabicito (26 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Vamos a ver....no somos carnívoros. Somos omnívoros. Te suena, eso?
> 
> Que nadie dice que en su día no comimos vegetales. Siempre los hemos comido.
> Te suena lo de cazadores/recolectores?
> ...



no entiendes una mierda, he dicho "comemos de todo", es decir somos carnívoros y somos vegetarianos, pues justamente yo estaba señalando esto último al respecto de un post que negaba la importancia del vegetal.


----------



## nightprowler (26 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Volvamos al caso del escorbuto. Es un caso muy curioso. Los marineros de la época de los descubrimientos, en cuento salían de "tierra" y estaban unos meses en el mar, morían como mosquitos, a pesar de llevar carne. La vitamina C está en general en los productos nacidos de la tierra.
> 
> .




Me da hasta pena verte hacer el ridiculo tambien con el escorbuto , dos datos solamente a ver si te das cuenta tu solo de la chorrada de argumento que es el escorbuto

1 Los seres humanos somos de los ESCASOS animales que no sintetizamos vitamina C

2 Como la inmensa mayoria de los animales SI sintetiza vitamina C la carne SI contiene vitamina C , concretamente las visceras Hay una cantidad ligeramente menor de vitamina C en un filete de higado de ternera que en los vegetales mas ricos en vitamina c No hace falta en absoluto que sea de origen vegetal 

Como extra , los retrasados de valencia que le provocaron escorbuto a su bebe le dieron papillas de frutas y leche vegetal

La leche humana es de las mas ricas en vitamina c por algo


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> No había "una" dieta. Habría innumerables grupos humanos aislados con innumerables dietas, por eso digo que comerían "de todo", comerían lo que les ofrecía el hábitat.
> 
> Respecto a Europa, no cuenta, porque el Sapiens ya estaba formado. No cuenta. Si cuenta Europa cuenta también el neolítico, y todos los alimentos son guays y naturales.



no nos estás contando qué comían en Europa fuera del verano en donde hay cierta cantidad de alimento vegetal disponible...ese "de todo" es poco ocurrente, intenta desarrollarlo al menos


----------



## rikitiki (26 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Absolutamente. El ser humano es cazador solo desde hace poco, hablando en términos evolutivos (no tenemos garras ni dientes largos, sino inteligencia cooperativa y herramientas, y solo desde hace poco). Además un sapiens o neanderthal necesitaba comer día a día cosas entre tanto no había caza, por tanto su "base", mínimo de consumo, tuvo que ser "lo que fuera", insectos y sobre todo plantas. De hecho terminó con un conocimiento tal de la naturaleza y las plantas que fue capaz de domesticarlas allí donde se instaló. El escorbuto es prueba de esto que digo, puedes vivir toda la vida sin comer carne ni pescado, pero "hierba" (la tomes como la tomes) no aguantas ni un periplo marinero de siglo XVI.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 09:25 ----------



Sobre temas de nutrición no me meto. Pero afirmar una gilipollez así y quedarse tan ancho... solo se lo he visto hacer a los creaccionistas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jun 2016)

rikitiki dijo:


> Sobre temas de nutrición no me meto. Pero afirmar una gilipollez así y quedarse tan ancho... solo se lo he visto hacer a los creaccionistas.



Que Davicito es un clon-troll de Sunwung, no le hagais ni puto caso.


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Jun 2016)

Dejar de contestar a los trolls, pareceis más subnormales que ellos, cada vez que quoteais uno de sus mensajes les haceis un favor y les dais dinero. Ellos estan trabajando y cobran por ello. Su trabajo consiste en llenar el hilo de mierda y desviar el tema.

Vale que a veces no está claro quien es un troll retrasado y quien es solamente retrasado pero en este hilo está más que claro.

Este hilo no va de tecnicismos sobre la dieta paleo como intentan una y otra vez, este hilo va de no comer refinados.


----------



## OGULNIO (27 Jun 2016)

Necesito análisis critico-constructivo de un menú ejemplo: :rolleye:

Es por comodidad evitando al máximo cocinar :o
DESAYUNO: 
2 huevos duros (precocinados y guardados en la nevera para 5 días)
1 loncha queso (20 grs)

1 yogur natural + puñado nueces (20 gr) + 5 gr cacao (valor)

café y agua, agua...agua

MEDIODÍA:

Pollo 100gr aprox.
Brocoli . 
AOVE 20 gr. aprox

Leche soja + 2 cuch soperas nata con canela como postre. 


CENA:

Ensalada variada con lechuga, hortalizas de temporada...
con atún, o queso, o pescado blanco, o salmón...una cantidad parecida a 100 gramos... aliñado con aceite al gusto (serían unos 20 gramos)


Os explico que me pasa, a pesar del nombre, -ogulnio-, soy mujer, ya con 49 años y me cuesta mucho adelgazar...

Estoy acostumbrada a comer tres veces sin picar entre horas. Mi problema es que el volumen de la comida tiene que ser pequeño, porque me molesta la sensación de estómago "dilatado".

soy la típica mujer multi-diet (palabro) y culpable por haber contado calorías durante los últimos 4 años sin éxito, ya desconozco, cual es mi mantenimiento, ya no sé si como mucho, o poco, lo que tengo claro es que debo centrarme en macronutrientes y olvidarme de calorías.
Azúcares (dulces, fruta..) no tomo. 

Voy cambiando a menudo, meto lacteos, saco lácteos, me quito cualquier tipo de harina, vuelvo a ingerir algo de pan integral, quito legumbres, vuelvo a comer y lo que nunca como son arroz, patatas y plátanos (debo pensar que son diabólicos). El motivo de cambiar a menudo es que tras un mes y medio o dos con el cambio, al no ver resultado me frustro y a probar otra cosa!

No veo donde está mi error, donde está?::


Siento el tocho, pero era necesario. Help.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

No peses nada.
Come por tu hambre en ese momento.
No entiendo lo de 100 gramos de pollo o 20 gr de AOVE.

A bote pronto, comes poca cantidad. Si te hinchas rápido, come más veces al día, sin problema.
Y mete grasa: AOVE (sin mirar si son 20 o 22 gramos), olivas, coco, ghee, aguacates, frutos secos.

Normalmente la gente que se ve estancada, es por:
- comer poca cantidad
- comer poca grasa

Si comes poco, tu metabolismo irá más lento, quemarás menos, y tu buscas justo lo contrario.
Comer poco y comer poca grasa no es la solución.


----------



## sada (27 Jun 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Necesito análisis critico-constructivo de un menú ejemplo: :rolleye:
> 
> Es por comodidad evitando al máximo cocinar :o
> DESAYUNO:
> ...



me pasa un poco como a ti.. bueno yo no cambio pero me frustro..sobre todo al leer que la gente pierde kilos y kilos y yo ni gramo.
he estado leyendo mucho y mirando mil cosas en redes, 
Diet Doctor - Revolutionize your health
Aanmelden bij Facebook | Facebook
etec he decididido comer bastante más grasas buenas claro está, a ver que tal me va.


----------



## OGULNIO (27 Jun 2016)

Gracias.

Siento confusion, al mediodía proteína unos 100 gramos, pues eso, un filete pechuga, o un muslito...:cook: y la verdura aliñada con aceite. 

He comido contando calorías y variando entre 1000 a 1300 casi enloquecí además andando mucho -+ de 2 horas diarias-, gimnasio pesas, y cinta, mirando la tele de pie (de locos). 

Error: no escuchaba las señales de alarma de mi cuerpo, me daban ataques de hambre, me tomaba muuucha agua, infusiones, salía a andar para hacer pasar el tiempo en la calle y evitar comer.
Evidentemente no era sostenible, y mis hormonas se volvieron medio tarumbas. 
Y pensar que todo comenzó por querer estar sana, dejando de fumar...y al tiempo, comencé a engordar, e intentar adelgazar, comenzando el desastre.

Me va a costar acostumbrarme a comer más, lo haré, aunque mi cerebro siempre me dice que como demasiado y por eso no adelgazo.

Mido 1,60. Peso 70 kg. Toda la vida he pesado 53 a 55 kg. Y desde hace 4 años que dejé de fumar, comencé a intentar adelgazar con 60 kg, y he aumentado 10 kg más!!

Supongo que he puesto músculo porque me noto más músculo debajo de la capita de grasa. grrr.

Gracias, este hilo es una joya. No os podeis imaginar la de libros que llevo leídos sobre el tema, Bernstein, Jason Fung, Phinney y Volek, Sisson...una jartá...


----------



## sada (27 Jun 2016)

OGULNIO si quieres ver lo que la gente come 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...on-baja-harinas-azucares-64.html#post17121653


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

1300 calorías al día.... normal.
Tu cuerpo se defiendo gastando lo mínimo posible, no vaya a ser que un día se quede sin gasolina.
Ingerir pocas calorías sirve a corto plazo, pero como digo, el cuerpo irá quemando menos.

La gente que se ha pasado años haciendo dietas hipocalóricas, luego tiene problemas para ver resultados haciendo las cosas bien.

Come más grasa y más cantidad. Un muslillo de pollo...cómete 3, y verás que vas más saciada y tu cuerpo empezará a quemar más.


----------



## OGULNIO (27 Jun 2016)

Rauxa: 
:ouch:Llevo un montón de tiempo comiendo esas cantidades o similares. 

Maadre mía. El trabajo lo tengo para convencer a mi ¿"subconsciente"? de que por comer más no voy a engordar...te aseguro que es difícil.

Estoy muy bien desde que dejé de consumir azúcares, hace ya tiempo, el problema es que me facilitó mucho poder ir reduciendo cantidades en mi obsesión por contar calorías, y cuanto menos cambio conseguía, más restricción.

Sada:

He leído lo que comes estos días, tela, miraré el hilo. 

Aquí el 95% de éxitos los contabilizo en hombres, las mujeres sieeempre tenemos más problemas para perder grasa :´(

Veo que soy un paciente de "manual".


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Rauxa:
> :ouch:Llevo un montón de tiempo comiendo esas cantidades o similares.
> 
> Maadre mía. El trabajo lo tengo para convencer a mi ¿"subconsciente"? de que por comer más no voy a engordar...te aseguro que es difícil.
> ...



Esto es un proceso.
Yo soy licenciado en educación física y me he tirado años con la dieta mediterranea. Mucho pan, pasta cada día...y además con ansiedad a media tarde (donuts, chuches...). Y tb mucha fruta y zumos naturales. O sea, azúcar por un tubo.

En 2008 empiezo a leer sobre la paleodieta (básicamente azúcares no naturales y harinas fuera). Y empiezo a quitarme de eso, poco a poco... la pasta, los cereales, me costó poco, pero algún día algun bocadillos, patatitas fritas y algo de bollería siempre caía.

Y me veo en 2012, que casi sigo la paleo, "sin pensar", me sale solo, el no comprar pan, el no comer macarrones y cada vez peco menos entre horas. De 2008-2012: pierdo 5 kilos. Yo he sido jugador de voley, piernas grandes, musculado...más un jugador de rugby que un fino estilista.
Empiezo a incorporar el ayuno intermitente (2012). Al principio me cuesta, y opto por comer más cantidad, sobretodo a la hora de la cena. Nada de una tortilla solo o 2 frutas. Puedo cenar perfectamente mi buen trozo de pescado, verdura a tutiplen + fresas con nata. Ceno el triple que hace 10 años. 
Y vi que podía aguantar perfectamente sin desayunar. Resultado: 2 kilos menos.
2015: Aquí me he definido y estoy, por primera vez en mi vida, con un cuerpo fitness (con casi 40 años). Lo que no conseguí en mis 20 años, lo he hecho ahora. 
Cambios que he hecho estos últimos 18 meses:
- Más cantidad de grasa. Mucha más. Más frutos secos, 1 aguacate al día, coco, más carnes y pescados grasos, olivas. De hecho he intentado ser más consciente de ello. Se puede decir que incluso busco abusar de ello. Me he llegado a hacer un revuelto de 4 huevos, con panceta, setas, calabacín, ghee, todo a las finas hierbas y ser lo único que comí en todo el día. 
- Nada de zumos naturales. Nada, 0.
- Muy poca fruta. A lo mejor un día fresas con nata, otro día piña con miel y a lo mejor 1 plátano o manzana a la semana. Antes comía 1-3 frutas al día, ahora 3-5 a la semana.
- Verdura siempre la mayoría de veces en comida y cena (siempre al vapor)
- Ayuno SIEMPRE. El 80% de los días hago sólo comida y cena y el resto, meriendo algo (suelen ser frutos secos y chocolate 80% puro).

Otro en mi caso hubiera hecho una terapia de shock hace 5 años. Yo he ido más progresivo y donde he visto realmente cambio ha sido en este último año. 

En mi caso:
- 18 años: justo después de entrar en el INEF. Después de pasar las pruebas físicas y que por tanto físicamente estaba muy bien.
76 kilos. 18% de grasa. O sea, estaba en una franja, que podríamos denominar como sobrepeso, pese a que físicamente estaba en mi momento más óptimo. Imagina un jugador de rugby.
-39 años. 74 kilos. 13% de grasa. He ganado mucha masa muscular pese a que hace 2 años no toco una pesa (solo hago calistenia). Mi volumen corporal es mucho menor al de cuando tenía 18 años. Conservo alguna camiseta y chandal de entonces, y ahora me van incluso grandes.

13% de grasa a mi edad, estoy en la franja correcta. Por mi morfotipo estoy perfecto. Tengo un compañero que tiene mi edad y está al 8%. Yo nunca llegaré a eso. Hay 3 morfotipos y hay que saber que en función de cual seas tu, habrá una horquilla en la que te moverás.

Para quien siga un poco el fútbol y esté al caso de los jugadores del Real Madrid.
No es lo mismo un Cristiano Ronaldo o Arbeloa, que son de constitución delgada, aunque Cristiano esté muy musculado para ser futbolista, que si los comparamos con Carvajal o Casemiro, que sin estar obesos ni con sobrepeso, su proporción entre músculo/grasa nunca será la misma.
Endomorfos, mesomorfos, ectomorfos....

Ves a tu aire, haciendo pequeños cambios y darás con la tecla.


----------



## OGULNIO (27 Jun 2016)

Ya veo que hay que hacer cambios. Mi problema es que el rango de cambios que incorporaba era demasiado estrecho, siempre en hipocaloricas, cambiando macros.

Probé también la "dieta inversa" pero no llegué a subir lo suficiente hasta mantenimiento, por miedo a comer demasiado..que cruz!

Malditos sean todos los nutricionistas carbofílicos, las webs metagym fit y la exigencia que nos imponemos de estar eshtupendísimos ea! :XX:


----------



## Dabicito (27 Jun 2016)

nightprowler dijo:


> Me da hasta pena verte hacer el ridiculo tambien con el escorbuto , dos datos solamente a ver si te das cuenta tu solo de la chorrada de argumento que es el escorbuto
> 
> 1 Los seres humanos somos de los ESCASOS animales que no sintetizamos vitamina C
> 
> ...




A ver tontolaba, hay partes concretísimas que lo llevan, pero no esperarás que los sapiens de hace 50.000 años supieran este gran secreto y lo transmitieran de generación en generación, venga niños hay que comer hígado y riñón, ¿y cuando no había caza, se moría toda la tribu de escorbuto? Si es que no tienes ni puta idea. La fuente fundamental de la vitamina C siempre ha sido la tierra, por eso alegjarse de ella producía escorbuto, por mucho que llevaran en las bodegas toneladas de carne en salazón.


----------



## agapito13 (27 Jun 2016)

Hola a todos,

Actualizo mi situación actual, como indicaba al final de mi otro post (por Marzo de este año), me puse el objetivo de llegar a verano en 75 Kg. 

No he variado la dieta, sigo con las 3 reglas (0 azucar, 0 harinas, 0 lacteos y legumbres) y me ha ido muy bien.

Ahora peso 74 Kg, de hecho a principios de mayo fue cuando llege a los 75 Kg, desde entonces voy bajando muy poco a poco. Tampoco me peso a diario como antes, pero evidentemente ya estoy muy cerca del momento de no poder bajar mucho mas. 

Los hábitos, los mismos, mucho fruto seco, huevos , carnes, pescados sin control, chocolate sin azucar y quizás algo mas de fruta por el calor. Sigo sin hacer el ejercicio que debiera (mi asignatura pendiente).

A principios de mayo me hice el examen médico de la empresa y mejore bastante con respecto a los de los tres ultimos años, incluso en colesterol, !!!con la de huevos que tomo ahora!!!!

He tenido que comprar ropa, la talla que he usado los ultimos 10 años, la 46 me está gigante, la 44 un pelín grande y voy camino de la 42. En camisas he pasado a la L y si son strech mejor, la barriga practicamente plana. Un pastizal en ropa ya que tenía bastante, todos los cinturones recortados hasta 10 cm y en el último agujero!!!!

Mi mujer ya me dice que me he pasado y que me ve esquelético, y es cierto se me notan las costillas. No se asusta, por que como muchisima cantidad de alimentos "paleo certified", pero no engordo.

Esta claro que lo que me falta ahora es ponerme a hacer ejercicio, pero sigo con un trabajo muy demanding y no encuentro el momento (excusas)

Quizas lo unico discordante haya sido un problema dental, que dudo que tenga alguna relación con esta dieta, he estado 3 semanas fastidiado con dolores terribles, por una infeccion del ligamento peridontal.

Esta ha sido mi experiencia con la dieta paleo 20 Kg menos en 6 meses.




agapito13 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Os cuento mi experiencia ahora que estoy muy cerca de mi peso ideal:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dabicito (27 Jun 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Necesito análisis critico-constructivo de un menú ejemplo: :rolleye:
> 
> Es por comodidad evitando al máximo cocinar :o
> DESAYUNO:
> ...



No tienes ningún problema con la comida.

El problema es el metabolismo, la edad no perdona. La única forma es acelerarlo haciendo deporte diario. No simples paseos.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> No tienes ningún problema con la comida.
> 
> El problema es el metabolismo, la edad no perdona. La única forma es acelerarlo haciendo deporte diario. No simples paseos.



Claro....el problema es el deporte. Como no adelgaza, es pq no hace deporte....

Pues comiendo 1200 calorías y 100 gramitos de pollo a la que haga hago de deporte, le viene un patatús....

Yo opino que precisamente SI tiene un problema con la comida. Me recuerda mucho a mis clientes que me dicen:
" Y me podrías ayudar con la comida? Yo ya como bien, sé lo que tengo que hacer y sigo la dieta mediterranea de pe a pa, pero no sé que pasa, que no veo resultados". :rolleye:

El metabolismo es tan rápido como tu quieras hacerlo.
Que coma algo más de grasa, que baje hidratos. Y verá como su cuerpo empieza a tirar de grasas, de hidratos cuando realmente lo necesite y no tirará nada de proteinas, con lo cual, ganará músculo sin necesidad de entrenar y su metabolismo empezará a aumentar.


----------



## Dabicito (27 Jun 2016)

ganará músculo si lo entrena, sino ganará grasa y (muy poco) músculo. El deporte es fundamental, y lo olvidáis, algunos por conveniencia y otros por indolencia.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> ganará músculo si lo entrena, sino ganará grasa y (muy poco) músculo. El deporte es fundamental, y lo olvidáis, algunos por conveniencia y otros por indolencia.



Me vas a contar a mi que soy entrenador....

Se puede ganar músculo sin entrenar. Sólo comiendo bien. Obviamente la ganancia es limitada pero se puede igualmente. En casos como los de la forera, simplemente variando el % de macros, conseguirá estar más fuerte. 
Tan fácil como su cuerpo empiece a quemar sus depósitos de grasa y no de proteína (músculo).
Lo que pasa que se come tan mal, que el cuerpo quema protes y no grasas. Cosa anti-natural.

Si comes bien y no haces deporte, podrás ser todo lo fofo que quieras, pero no tienes pq ser gordo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Jun 2016)

a que llaman calistenia aqui?


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> a que llaman calistenia aqui?



Trabajo con el propio cuerpo
Calistenia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Jun 2016)

agapito13 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Actualizo mi situación actual, como indicaba al final de mi otro post (por Marzo de este año), me puse el objetivo de llegar a verano en 75 Kg.
> 
> ...



20 kg. en seis meses, ¡enhorabuena! :Aplauso:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Trabajo con el propio cuerpo
> Calistenia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



todos sabemos mirar la wiki, hombre ::

la pregunta es a qué llamas tú (o los que ahora no recuerdo que la hayan nombrado) "calistenia"


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> todos sabemos mirar la wiki, hombre ::
> 
> la pregunta es a qué llamas tú (o los que ahora no recuerdo que la hayan nombrado) "calistenia"



Para mi es el trabajo con el propio cuerpo (o con material natural: árboles, barra, bancos...), funcional. Justo lo contrario del trabajo de pesas o máquinas que es un trabajo analítico.
El trabajo de calistenia implica varios grupos musculares a la vez y por tanto trabajas de forma multiarticular y multiplanar.
Y en nuestro día a día nos movemos siempre de forma multiplanar y multiarticular y no de forma analítica.

De esta forma, trabajamos mejor en base a unos patrones básicos: saltar, todo tipo de desplazamiento, lanzar, trepar, arrastrarse, agacharse, levantarse, traccionar, tirar....

Todo lo contrario de lo que trabajaríamos haciendo un curl de biceps o un press banca.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Jun 2016)

eso es un subconjunto de la gimnasia

cuando alguien me dice que hace calistenia y le ves con fondos, dominadas o flexiones y sentadillas con peso corporal y dices...¿y ya está?


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> eso es un subconjunto de la gimnasia
> 
> cuando alguien me dice que hace calistenia y le ves con fondos, dominadas o flexiones y sentadillas con peso corporal y dices...¿y ya está?



Sería eso. Luego está en qué volumen trabajas semanalmente, la intensidad que le metes, repeticiones....
Por ejemplo: intenta hacer sólo 1 tabata de flexiones. Es durisimo y raramente encontrarás a alguien que haga cada serie de 20 segundos sin parar, durante los 4' que dura en total el tabata.
Luego, enlázalo con 3 tabatas más de otros ejercicios. 
Tabata Push Ups - 4 Minute Workout - Beach-Fitness.com - YouTubeTabata Push Ups - 4 Minute Workout - Beach-Fitness.com - YouTube


Haciendo un trabajo de calistenia, a nivel muscular, ya estarías cubierto más que de sobras. Es un trabajo completo y global.

Otra cosa es que tu objetivo sea el de ganar músculo, sin más. Ahí sí que te recomiendo hacer trabajo de gim, y materse a hacer press banca y curl de biceps.
Pero a nivel de salud, no hace falta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No peses nada.
> Come por tu hambre en ese momento.
> No entiendo lo de 100 gramos de pollo o 20 gr de AOVE.
> 
> ...



A algunos les explota la cabeza cuando les dices que coman mas y a ser posible bastante grasa si quieren adelgazar a buen ritmo.

Pd: Con las mujeres sigue sin dar el mismo resultado (rapido). Mas lento si lo he visto en mujeres de mi familia.


----------



## sada (27 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Esto es un proceso.
> Yo soy licenciado en educación física y me he tirado años con la dieta mediterranea. Mucho pan, pasta cada día...y además con ansiedad a media tarde (donuts, chuches...). Y tb mucha fruta y zumos naturales. O sea, azúcar por un tubo.
> 
> En 2008 empiezo a leer sobre la paleodieta (básicamente azúcares no naturales y harinas fuera). Y empiezo a quitarme de eso, poco a poco... la pasta, los cereales, me costó poco, pero algún día algun bocadillos, patatitas fritas y algo de bollería siempre caía.
> ...



5 kilos en 4 años y me quejo yo con 2 meses. 8:


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> ganará músculo si lo entrena, sino ganará grasa y (muy poco) músculo. El deporte es fundamental, y lo olvidáis, algunos por conveniencia y otros por indolencia.



Dabicito alter ego de Sugus, vete a tpc.


----------



## OGULNIO (27 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Claro....el problema es el deporte. Como no adelgaza, es pq no hace deporte....
> 
> Pues comiendo 1200 calorías y 100 gramitos de pollo a la que haga hago de deporte, le viene un patatús....
> 
> ...




He hecho mucho más deporte hace un año de lo que hago ahora, porque cambié la forma de tratar a mi cuerpo (literalmente lo castigaba con ejercicio). 
Actualmente (para conservar masa muscular) tres días pesas, torso, pierna y el tercero full body. Termino con 45 minutos de cardio.

Los demás días caminar, fines de semana un día de senderismo. 

Voy caminando a todas partes, no cojo el ascensor...me compré una pulsera fitbit para controlar horas actividad y de sueño (para eso va muy bien) pero no le hice caso en comer las calorías que me decía que gastaba :bla: 

He aprendido que el deporte NO adelgaza, te mantiene sano, te mantiene en forma, te permite resistir esfuerzos mayores, etc...mejora tu salud. (me van a llover tortas


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Para mi es el trabajo con el propio cuerpo (o con material natural: árboles, barra, bancos...), funcional. Justo lo contrario del trabajo de pesas o máquinas que es un trabajo analítico.
> El trabajo de calistenia implica varios grupos musculares a la vez y por tanto trabajas de forma multiarticular y multiplanar.
> Y en nuestro día a día nos movemos siempre de forma multiplanar y multiarticular y no de forma analítica.
> 
> ...



Osea que cuando voy a la obra subinmos la elevadora al segundo piso entre dos (pesa 70 kg). Luego subes y bajas 10 veces en la mañana con cajas de herramienta, tuberia y escaleras. Luego estas toda la mañana con la escalera de mano pasando tubos con la escalera de mano, luego subes a la azotea una maquina que pesa 90 kilos y finalmente bajas todo y lo cargas en el camion... eso es calistenia?


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Osea que cuando voy a la obra subinmos la elevadora al segundo piso entre dos (pesa 70 kg). Luego subes y bajas 10 veces en la mañana con cajas de herramienta, tuberia y escaleras. Luego estas toda la mañana con la escalera de mano pasando tubos con la escalera de mano, luego subes a la azotea una maquina que pesa 90 kilos y finalmente bajas todo y lo cargas en el camion... eso es calistenia?



Si :

Trabajo funcional. Tu entreno debería ir encaminado para que en tu día a día (en tu trabajo, básicamente), lo puedas soportar mejor.).
Y como sería para ti, un entreno optimo?

entreno 1:
- 10 series de 10 repeticiones de pectoral, dejando 1' de pausa entre series
- 5 series de 12 rep de curl de biceps
- ....

O

entreno 2:
- 10 sprints de 50 mts. A tope. Justo después de cada sprint haces 5 burpees + 10 fondos de triceps + 5 sentadillas con salto. Trotas 30 segundos y trepas por una cuerda.

- 5 sprints de 30 mts con un saco de 10 kilos agarrado entre los brazos. Al finalizar cada sprint, haces 30 sentadillas + hombros (levantando el saco de 10 kilos).

- 10 burpees + dominadas (enlazado todo). Descansas 1'. 1 tabata de sentadillas + salto. Descanso de 1'- 1 Tabata de planchas. 1' de pausa. 1 tabata de salto de rana.


Yo tengo claro, qué entreno sería el mejor desde el punto de vista de salud.


PD.
Mucha gente se mata en el gim haciendo pesas y por tanto un trabajo analítico y luego en cualquier mal gesto, o al agacharse para coger algo...se quedan pinzados.

En mi día a día: voy paseando, entro en un súper a comprar, veo un garrafón de agua, me agacho para cogerlo y tengo un pequeño tirón. 
Esta acción es algo cotidiano. Habitual. Como lavar los platos, planchar la ropa, cargar con bolsas, barrer la casa...
Y todo se basa en acciones motrices básicas: desplazamientos varios, saltos, coger, tirar, lanzar, agarrar, traccionar....
Tan simple como entrenar estas acciones tb de forma funcional. 
Luego, en nuestros entrenos, las podemos exagerar, minimizar, repetir más veces, hacerlas con peso lastrado... Pero los patrones de movimiento deberían ser los mismos.

*Estamos más adaptados en hacer un burpee que no un curl de biceps.*

De la misma forma que estamos más adaptados a comer una manzana que no un macarrón, desde el punto de vista físico, estamos adaptados a un patrón de movimientos determinado.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2016 at 20:48 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> A algunos les explota la cabeza cuando les dices que coman mas y a ser posible bastante grasa si quieren adelgazar a buen ritmo.
> 
> Pd: Con las mujeres sigue sin dar el mismo resultado (rapido). Mas lento si lo he visto en mujeres de mi familia.



Las mujeres tienen más problemas añadidos. Nos podemos encontrar que están comiendo "mal" desde hace muchos años y por eso cuesta más revertir la situación. Con el hombre no es tan así. He visto muchas mujeres con el tema de la "grasofobia". Poco aceite para aliñar, leche desnatada... pocos hombres he visto yo, de este palo. 

Y además tienen un problema hormonal que no tenemos los hombres. 
La mujer, desde un punto de vista biológico está diseñada para tener en su vida unas 10-12 reglas. Hace miles de años, cuando no había sistemas anticonceptivos ni nada de eso, cuando se tenía la primera regla ya se podía quedar embarazada. Y se iban encadenando embarazos. Hasta que la mujer se moría. 
Ahora no; una mujer puede tener unas 500 reglas perfectamente en su vida. Y eso, desde el punto de vista de la naturaleza, es antinatural. Este ir "contracorriente", les pasa facturas. Hormonas para arriba, hormonas para abajo, hipotiroides, hipertiroides, pocos estrógenos, muchos estrógenos... Son una montaña rusa a nivel hormonal y muchas, pese a comer bien, les cuesta ver resultados.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jun 2016)

Me gustaria sacar mas tiempo para todos esos ejercicios pero imagina, despues de la paliza de la mañana (casi a diario unas cinco o seis horas) luego tengo trabajo de oficina por la tarde.

En mi faena se mueve material que pesa mucho y herramienta bastante pesada. No tengo ya horas para mas, pero creo que hoy en dia mi cupo de ejercicio fisico lo cubro sobradamente.

Lo curioso es que de un trabajo totalmente de oficina y comercial ahora llevo un par de años que he preferido arremangarme en vez de contratar, y no me ha costado nada adaptarme. Con los 15 kilos que me sobraban y alergias varias, habria sido otro cantar.


----------



## Pirro (27 Jun 2016)

Desde el 10 de Junio viviendo sin harinas ni dulces -sin perjuicio de algún acontecimiento social- y cuatro centímetros menos de perímetro abdominal.

Tengo la sensación de haberme estado alimentando hasta ahora de pienso de engorde. También, el hecho de comer cosas lo más naturales posible me está llevando a redescubrir la comida hasta el punto de estar empezando un nuevo hobbie. 

En cualquier caso nunca seré un radical intransigente. Jamás dejaré la cerveza.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jun 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> Desde el 10 de Junio viviendo sin harinas ni dulces -sin perjuicio de algún acontecimiento social- y cuatro centímetros menos de perímetro abdominal.
> 
> Tengo la sensación de haberme estado alimentando hasta ahora de pienso de engorde. También, el hecho de comer cosas lo más naturales posible me está llevando a redescubrir la comida hasta el punto de estar empezando un nuevo hobbie.
> 
> En cualquier caso nunca seré un radical intransigente. Jamás dejaré la cerveza.



Yo tampoco pero la limito lo máximo posible, es el pan líquido, pero ahora en veranito una verde bien fría es irresistible!


----------



## kilipdg (28 Jun 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> Desde el 10 de Junio viviendo sin harinas ni dulces -sin perjuicio de algún acontecimiento social- y cuatro centímetros menos de perímetro abdominal.
> 
> Tengo la sensación de haberme estado alimentando hasta ahora de pienso de engorde. También, el hecho de comer cosas lo más naturales posible me está llevando a redescubrir la comida hasta el punto de estar empezando un nuevo hobbie.
> 
> En cualquier caso nunca seré un radical intransigente. Jamás dejaré la cerveza.



Yo la he casi eliminado y en su lugar los fines de semana bebo vino tinto o rosado/blanco que está más fresquito.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Jun 2016)

Yo desde que os leí eso de"pan líquido" (brutal) apenas la bebo. Quizá un tercio a la semana. Quizá.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Jun 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> Desde el 10 de Junio viviendo sin harinas ni dulces -sin perjuicio de algún acontecimiento social- y cuatro centímetros menos de perímetro abdominal.
> 
> Tengo la sensación de haberme estado alimentando hasta ahora de pienso de engorde. También, el hecho de comer cosas lo más naturales posible me está llevando a redescubrir la comida hasta el punto de estar empezando un nuevo hobbie.
> 
> En cualquier caso nunca seré un radical intransigente. Jamás dejaré la cerveza.



Y sólo en 18 días.

Una pregunta, como le suelo hacer a la gente que postea en el hilo: ¿a qué crees que se debe, en tu caso, esta reducción del perímetro abdominal?

Un saludo


----------



## sada (28 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sería eso. Luego está en qué volumen trabajas semanalmente, la intensidad que le metes, repeticiones....
> Por ejemplo: intenta hacer sólo 1 tabata de flexiones. Es durisimo y raramente encontrarás a alguien que haga cada serie de 20 segundos sin parar, durante los 4' que dura en total el tabata.
> Luego, enlázalo con 3 tabatas más de otros ejercicios.
> Tabata Push Ups - 4 Minute Workout - Beach-Fitness.com - YouTubeTabata Push Ups - 4 Minute Workout - Beach-Fitness.com - YouTube
> ...



Rauxa un tábata para mujeres?? nivel básico ...¿que me aconsejas?.

hoy me he pesado 66,4 k ...mierda de rondar x el 65 ya voy por el 66, sin embargo mi cuerpo está más esbelto..o seré yo que lo quiero creer..ya no entiendo nada.

1 pregunta se puede coger músculo comiendo más grasa y sin hacer ejercicio? solo caminar 2/3 veces x semana? es que no lo entiendo.
ayer cené aguacate en trozos con atún, aceitunas negras, y una especie de tortita de queso, derrites el queso rallado en la sartén la doblas y rellenas. el aguacate buenísimo...con limón y pimienta. nunca lo había tomado así. facil y rico. de postre tomé un trozo de postre con la receta de magdalena (harina de almendra y huevos sin edulcorar) y nata, mascarpone y cacao 0. una especia de tiramisu.
pero entre la grasa del queso, la del aguacate, la nata vaya noche; me desperté a las 3 y tuve que tomar sal de fruta.
será que no estoy acostumbrada?


----------



## Pirro (28 Jun 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Y sólo en 18 días.
> 
> Una pregunta, como le suelo hacer a la gente que postea en el hilo: ¿a qué crees que se debe, en tu caso, esta reducción del perímetro abdominal?
> 
> Un saludo



Pues honestamente lo achaco a que vivo con menos hambre. Antes después de 5-6 horas sin comer me entraba la hambruna y por mi trabajo a turnos (y lo desordenado de mi vida últimamente, aunque ese es otro asunto) cogía lo primero que tuviera a mano, fuera dulce o salado, fuera pasta, harina, carne, lo que fuera, y tiraba mucho de bocadillos. 

Al quitar las harinas (sólo los primeros días las eché de menos) aguanto más horas sin comer, de hecho como normalmente dos veces al día si acaso con un aperitivo entre medio en forma de frutos secos o fruta y cuando como, lo hago sin ansia. Como porque sé que tengo que comer, no siguiendo un impulso y eso lleva a comer de forma más racional.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Jun 2016)

¿Dónde está Chunchunkung? ¿Quemándose los ojos en el Medline? ¿Comiendose 50 kilos de mangas? :XX: 



Rauxa dijo:


> Otra cosa es que tu objetivo sea el de ganar músculo, sin más. Ahí sí que te recomiendo hacer trabajo de gim, y materse a hacer press banca y curl de biceps.
> Pero a nivel de salud, no hace falta.



Para ganar músculo en tren superior no hay ninguna necesidad de ir al gimnasio, en el tren inferior también se puede aunque se esté más limitado.

Para hacer ejercicios de cuerpo entero sí. Los movimientos olímpicos, las sentadillas, zancadas y pesos muertos son insustituibles.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Dónde está Chunchunkung? ¿Quemándose los ojos en el Medline? ¿Comiendose 50 kilos de mangas? :XX:



Creo que está estudiando las leyes de la termodinámica y tal ienso:


----------



## Dabicito (28 Jun 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> He aprendido que el deporte NO adelgaza, te mantiene sano, te mantiene en forma, te permite resistir esfuerzos mayores, etc...mejora tu salud. (me van a llover tortas



Tienes parte de razón.

Si estás gordo te adelgaza.

Si estás sano te hace más fuerte.


----------



## Topongo (28 Jun 2016)

Yo en verano me niego a prescindir de la cerveza, fresquita despues del curro un poco de terraceo es la "auténtica salud", no he tenido aumento de peso ninguno.

Lo que me paso es que el domingo cene una telepizzay nos bebimos un porrón de cervezas, a la mañana siguiente 2,5 kg mas :: hoy a la mañana practicamente ya había recuperado mi peso anterior...


----------



## Pirro (28 Jun 2016)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo en verano me niego a prescindir de la cerveza, fresquita despues del curro un poco de terraceo es la "auténtica salud", no he tenido aumento de peso ninguno.
> 
> Lo que me paso es que el domingo cene una telepizzay nos bebimos un porrón de cervezas, a la mañana siguiente 2,5 kg mas :: hoy a la mañana practicamente ya había recuperado mi peso anterior...



Las variaciones de peso diarias pueden ser abultadas, generar cierto impacto psicológico pero son irrelevantes. Si quieres ver si estás perdiendo o ganando grasa y eres un hombre el mejor indicador es el perímetro abddominal.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Jun 2016)

- Pirro y Coquito...¿Alguna razón para que los aguacates estén al precio que están? La última vez que estuve por casa los vi entre 4 o 5 euros el kilo :8:


- Lo del pan líquido es una terrible exageración, la Pilsner Urquell que me estoy bajando ahorita mismo tiene 16g de HC en 33cc


----------



## Topongo (28 Jun 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> Las variaciones de peso diarias pueden ser abultadas, generar cierto impacto psicológico pero son irrelevantes. Si quieres ver si estás perdiendo o ganando grasa y eres un hombre el mejor indicador es el perímetro abddominal.



No, no me preocupa, ya me había pasado algun sabado o domingo que te pasas, lo comento como curiosidad.
Cervezas + fuera harinas = no variación de peso o bajada...
lo mismo con harinas....

Mido 1,79 y peso 76kg estoy bien y desde que voy asi se me ha quitado algo de tripilla y eso que le daba bastante caña al gim 3,4 dias...
Ahora con muchísimo menos ejercicio, solo unos básicos en casa 15 minutos 3 o 4 dias , sin tripa practicamente y bastante mas definido ...

Pero las cervezas en verano son sagradas


----------



## Pirro (28 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Dónde está Chunchunkung? ¿Quemándose los ojos en el Medline? ¿Comiendose 50 kilos de mangas? :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El trabajo con cargas en el gym puede suplirse perfectamente con un juego de kettlebells y unas buenas rutinas, todo eso por una fracción de lo que cuesta una máquina de gimnasio.


----------



## lewis (28 Jun 2016)

Menuda droguita la cervecita ¿eh?. ¡Qué a gustito me pone!, porque para calmar la sed no es ¿eh?::::


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Jun 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> El trabajo con cargas en el gym puede suplirse perfectamente con un juego de kettlebells y unas buenas rutinas, todo eso por una fracción de lo que cuesta una máquina de gimnasio.



Aquí nadie está hablando de máquinas, las máquinas se inventaron para no tener monitores en el gimnasio, para rehabilitación y para gente que usa esteroides.

No se va a inventar la rueda a estas alturas ni con pesas rusas (se llaman así) ni con nada.

Las sentadillas, pesos muertos y zancadas no tienen sustituto y esto no es opinable ni discutible, otra cosa es que las pesas rusas tengan también su lugar por derecho propio, que lo tienen.


----------



## ALCOY (28 Jun 2016)

sada dijo:


> Rauxa un tábata para mujeres?? nivel básico ...¿que me aconsejas?.
> 
> hoy me he pesado 66,4 k ...mierda de rondar x el 65 ya voy por el 66, sin embargo mi cuerpo está más esbelto..o seré yo que lo quiero creer..ya no entiendo nada.
> 
> ...





Entiendo que estás 1,4 kg por encima desde que sigues está alimentación...
anteriormente estabas en 65 kgs y ahora en 66,4 kgs...


*Ejercicios:*



*Sentadillas*












*ELEVACIÓN DE TALÓN (CON GARRAFA DE AGUA)*

Se realiza primero con una pierna hasta que no podamos más y luego el mismo proceso con la otra pierna y repetimos 3 veces por pierna...











*FLEXIONES*


quien tenga capacidad de hacerlas en el suelo pues en el suelo y quien no pueda en el suelo que las haga de pie inclinadas apoyándose contra una bancada, la barandilla de un balcón o en el marco de una puerta...
Hacemos flexiones hasta que no podamos más, descansamos un momento y se repite el proceso por 3 veces (3 series).










Lo anterior nos puede llevar 10 minutos...

Y finalizamos el ejercicio con 15-20 minutos de:


Baile rápido (más bien baile loco)










o comba










o trote 










o bicicleta











Una sesión de este tipo puede durar máximo 30 minutos en total entre ejercicios de calistenia y los aeróbicos...

si lo quieres montar tipo tábata lo puedes hacer haciéndote un circuito con los ejercicios..


o puedes hacerte 1 circuito de 1 vuelta de ejercicios y 5 minutos de aeróbico con lo que sea y repetir 3 veces...

o también puedes hacer algo de esto y rematado con 15-20 minutos de aerobios..







Si alguno-a todavía tiene un sobrepeso considerable entonces es desaconsejable cualquier aerobio con el que pueda sobrecargar las articulaciones... en ese caso, a nadar o a caminar rápido... las sentadillas tampoco serían convenientes en caso de sobrepeso severo...



Ya comentamos anteriormente que a la hora de adelgazar es muchísimo más importante la cocina que el ejercicio... por dar una idea de la proporción:
importancia de la cocina 85% y la del ejercicio 15%...
pero... el ejercicio nos puede servir para retroalimentar portarnos razonablemente con la alimentación... los ejercicios de fuerza nos ayudan a moldear y en los aerobios se liberan endorfinas que es una dronja que nos hace sentir bien... muy bien...
además ya comentamos que en cierto modo los hidratos refinados y azúcares son usados por la gente a modo de dronja, que ya que sufro mucho en la vida pues me dronjo con la comida que me da una satisfacción inmediata y no me juzga... el ejercicio nos sirve para darnos cuenta de que hay vida más allá de la comida y nos puede ayudar en este proceso


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *¿Dónde está Chunchunkung? ¿Quemándose los ojos en el Medline? ¿Comiendose 50 kilos de mangas? :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se consigue igual en el tren inferior, lo que pasa es que esos ejercicios son bastante más agónicos que los de para el tren superior y la gente los suele evitar.

Sprints cuesta arriba, subir y bajar sprintando escaleras, subir y bajar saltando a toda velocidad a cajones, piedras o similares. O el paso de la oca que puede llegar a ser agónico, etc.

Con eso en sesiones cortas pero intensas no ibas a echar las piernas de un culturista pero se te iba a notar bien.

Saludos.


----------



## OGULNIO (28 Jun 2016)

Estoy siguiendo a raja tabla los consejos: he reducido carbos y como mucho más (grasa y proteína). A medio día ya había comido lo que normalmente comía durante todo el día. 

Esta mañana sobre las 13:00 me ha dao un bajón de azúcar bastante heavy, y como no podía comer nada en ese momento, he bebido aguaaa. (A los 10 minutos ya se ha estabilizado el mostruo de las glucosas ehhh)


----------



## sada (28 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Entiendo que estás 1,4 kg por encima desde que sigues está alimentación...
> anteriormente estabas en 65 kgs y ahora en 66,4 kgs...
> 
> 
> ...



exacto estaba no en 65 exactos pero ahí andaba un día 65,3 y otr 65,6 ..y hoy ya ves..en fin. 
un millón de gracias..la foto de la comba ya te vale :8:

esto todos los días de la semana??


----------



## OGULNIO (28 Jun 2016)

Sada ¿porqué te pesas cada día?

No sería mejor que tuvieras en cuenta el ciclo menstrual y que existen variaciones de +/- 1,5 a 2kg de peso debido a la retención, con lo que no deberías contar ese rango de 1 a 2 kg como peso de tu cuerpo, jajaja...es una parte de la báscula que no va contigo :rolleye:


----------



## sada (28 Jun 2016)

no se si alguien sabe alguna app con recetas etc que sirva..he visto The ultimate low-carb diet app | KetoDiet pero está en innglés


----------



## kilipdg (28 Jun 2016)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo en verano me niego a prescindir de la cerveza, fresquita despues del curro un poco de terraceo es la "auténtica salud", no he tenido aumento de peso ninguno.
> 
> Lo que me paso es que el domingo cene una telepizzay nos bebimos un porrón de cervezas, a la mañana siguiente 2,5 kg mas :: hoy a la mañana practicamente ya había recuperado mi peso anterior...



2.5 kilos en 1 día ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jun 2016)

Topongo dijo:


> No, no me preocupa, ya me había pasado algun sabado o domingo que te pasas, lo comento como curiosidad.
> Cervezas + fuera harinas = no variación de peso o bajada...
> lo mismo con harinas....
> 
> ...



Mide y pesa lo mismo que yo::


----------



## Topongo (28 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> 2.5 kilos en 1 día ::



1 telepi mediana entera a la noche y si no me meti 3 litros de birra a lo largo del dia no me meti ninguno... a eso le sumamos la comida y demas
...

Una ida de olla con amigos y demas , vamos... cosas muy excepcionales



Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Se consigue igual en el tren inferior, lo que pasa es que esos ejercicios son bastante más agónicos que los de para el tren superior y la gente los suele evitar.
> 
> Sprints cuesta arriba, subir y bajar sprintando escaleras, subir y bajar saltando a toda velocidad a cajones, piedras o similares. O el paso de la oca que puede llegar a ser agónico, etc.
> 
> ...



Los sprinters también levantan hierros, no basta con el trabajo de pista.

Estás más limitado y con lo que dices no llegas. Mejoras pero te quedas ahí. Sólo hay una manera de sacar unas patas equivalentes en calidad a la parte de arriba y es con la parte de gimnasia artística de salto y suelo

De no hacerlo así, ni comparación con la musculatura que se consigue en el tren superior gracias al uso de barra fija y sobre todo anillas.

Antes de que alguien lo diga; NO los gimnastas no usan hierros ni pesos

Y ni falta que hace


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Jun 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Ni idea, supongo que la producción de la isla es escasa. Yo solo compro aguacates canarios, a razón de 4 ó 6 euros el kilo. Así y todo, es una grasa bastante barata comparadas con otras como la de AVEC.
> 
> Yo ahora mismo de aceite consumo 50 gramos de AVEC (frío sin calentar), 50 gramos de AVEO (aveces lo cambio por 50 de mantequilla), 150 gramos de aguacate (21 gramos de grasa), y la grasa que saco de la carne, sardianas, los huevos y el pollo que como. 1350 kcalorías de mi dieta provienen de grasas. Debo estar entorno a las 2700 kcalorias diaria.
> 
> ...



en Madrid compro los aguacates de Copalma antes que cualquier cosa de otro lado

no me creo que las islas hayan recortado tanta producción, los precios que vi no son los de siempre

chacho, que yo compré unas cuantas veces aguacates y a esos precios jamás los vi

dónde tú compras el aceite de coco?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jun 2016)

)


COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Ni idea, supongo que la producción de la isla es escasa. Yo solo compro aguacates canarios, a razón de 4 ó 6 euros el kilo. Así y todo, es una grasa bastante barata comparadas con otras como la de AVEC.
> 
> Yo ahora mismo de aceite consumo 50 gramos de AVEC (frío sin calentar), 50 gramos de AVEO (aveces lo cambio por 50 de mantequilla), 150 gramos de aguacate (21 gramos de grasa), y la grasa que saco de la carne, sardianas, los huevos y el pollo que como. 1350 kcalorías de mi dieta provienen de grasas. Debo estar entorno a las 2700 kcalorias diaria.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué no comes frutos secos?


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo desde que os leí eso de"pan líquido" (brutal) apenas la bebo. Quizá un tercio a la semana. Quizá.



Esta claro que procede de un cereal, y provoca un pico de azucar importante cuando la tomas. 

...pero como dato positivo tiene 100 veces menos gluten que el mismo peso en pan.

Algun dia a la semana un poco de cerveceo no supone ningun problema. A diario como hace mucha gente yo no la tomaria.

En invierno pueden pasar semanas pero en verano la verdad es que si me apetece mas a menudo.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2016 at 21:40 ----------




kilipdg dijo:


> 2.5 kilos en 1 día ::



En cuanto metes hidratos-harinas te hinchas como un globo (yo al menos). Un par de kilos de un dia a otro siempre. Luego lo meas en un par de dias y vuelves a tu peso.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (28 Jun 2016)

*Sistema endocrino y obesidad*

Algunos habéis preguntado sobre la relación entre obesidad y ejercicio, físico; aquí dejo un artículo _[resumen, se puede consultar completo en el enlace]_ que relaciona la obesidad mórbida con determinados niveles de hormonas (subidas o bajadas), es decir, la relación entre obesidad y sistema endocrino y como interactúa el ejercico físico (o la falta de él) sobre ambos, entre otros muchos factores.

Función endocrina en la obesidad | Endocrinología y Nutrición

Función endocrina en la obesidad

Endocrine function in obesity

Paula Álvarez-Castro (a), Susana Sangiao-Alvarellos (b, c), Iria Brandón-Sandá (b), Fernando Cordido (b,c), 

a Servicio de Endocrinología, Hospital Lucus Augusti, Lugo, España
b Servicio de Endocrinología, Hospital Universitario A Coruña, A Coruña, España
c Departamento de Medicina, Universidad de A Coruña, A Coruña, España

Resumen

La *obesidad se asocia con importantes anomalías en la función endocrina*. La hiper insulinemia y la resistencia a la insulina son las dos alteraciones mejor conocidas, aunque sus mecanismos y su significado clínico no están claros.

El tejido adiposo se considera un órgano endocrino con secreción hormonal; el *aumento en la secreción de leptina, una señal de saciedad, por el adipocito es una alteración característica.* En la obesidad hay una *disminución en la secreción de hormona de crecimiento*; esta alteración en la función somatotropa de la obesidad es funcional y se puede revertir en determinadas circunstancias.

El mecanismo fisiopatológico responsable de la *hiposecreción de GH en la obesidad es probablemente multifactorial.* Existen muchos datos que sugieren que un estado crónico de hipersecreción de somatostatina resulta en una inhibición de la liberación de GH; el aumento de los ácidos grasos libres probablemente contribuye a esta alteración, así como un déficit en la secreción de ghrelina.

En mujeres, la obesidad abdominal se asocia a hiperandrogenismo y a niveles disminuidos de proteína transportadora de hormonas sexuales.

Los hombres obesos tienen *niveles de testosterona y concentraciones de gonadotropinas disminuidos*, especialmente en los casos de obesidad mórbida. La obesidad se asocia con un aumento en la tasa de producción de cortisol, que se compensa con un aumento del aclaramiento del mismo, lo cual resulta en niveles plasmáticos de cortisol libre que no se modifican con el aumento del peso corporal.

Ghrelina es el único factor orexígeno circulante conocido y se ha visto que se encuentra disminuido en humanos obesos. En la obesidad hay también una tendencia a aumentar las concentraciones de TSH y T3 libre.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *Los sprinters también levantan hierros, no basta con el trabajo de pista.
> 
> Estás más limitado y con lo que dices no llegas. Mejoras pero te quedas ahí. Sólo hay una manera de sacar unas patas equivalentes en calidad a la parte de arriba y es con la parte de gimnasia artística de salto y suelo
> 
> ...



No llegan porque no le dan tanta dedicación a la parte inferior como a la superior por la sencilla razón de que fatiga muchísimo más y luce menos muscularmente hablando. ¿Cuantos has visto con un torso muy desarrollado y piernas de palillo? Muchos ¿Cuantos has visto con piernas muy desarrolladas y torso de jilguero? Yo no recuerdo ni a uno.

Si haces 2-3 días semanas de sprints, cambios de ritmo, farletk, etc poco a poco y con perseverancia conseguirás unas muy buenas piernas. Lo que pasa es que practicamente no veo a nadie que haga eso, la inmensa mayoría se meten kilometradas a ritmo y eso no digo que no sea bueno a nivel cardiovascular pero a nivel muscular no vas a conseguir ningún resultado. Pero es que estar 25-30 minutos haciendo cambios de ritmo, recuperación, sprints, etc etc no es tan sencillo como ponerte un ritmo y venga kilómetros que cuando te adaptas te metes kilometradas sin inmutarte. A los sprints y cambios nunca llegas a acostumbrarte del todo.

Sobre los gimnastas, hacen musculación de complemente como todos los deportistas, por supuesto adaptado a su deporte. Hoy en día hasta en el ajedrez de alta competición hacen musculación como complemento, por supuesto que no lo hacen como un culturista sino adaptado a su deporte. Los gimnastas lo hacen de vez en cuando como variante y con un estilo de levantamiento bastante diferente al de los culturistas. Yo he entrenado hace años con gimnastas, quiero decir en el mismo gym porque juntos no podíamos entrenar al ser totalmente diferente el deporte que practicábamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (28 Jun 2016)

Yo le empecé a coger el gusto a correr cuando empecé a hacer series de 400, porque de repente empecé a mejorar y empecé a tener músculo en las piernas. Luego en las carreras largas la mejora es espectacular.


----------



## javivimuynovel (28 Jun 2016)

Buenas, en la última analítica me han salido los trigliceridos altos, me han recomendado u na dieta hipocalorica, algún consejo?
Que debí comer?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No llegan porque no le dan tanta dedicación a la parte inferior como a la superior por la sencilla razón de que fatiga muchísimo más y luce menos muscularmente hablando. ¿Cuantos has visto con un torso muy desarrollado y piernas de palillo? Muchos ¿Cuantos has visto con piernas muy desarrolladas y torso de jilguero? Yo no recuerdo ni a uno.
> 
> Si haces 2-3 días semanas de sprints, cambios de ritmo, farletk, etc poco a poco y con perseverancia conseguirás unas muy buenas piernas. Lo que pasa es que practicamente no veo a nadie que haga eso, la inmensa mayoría se meten kilometradas a ritmo y eso no digo que no sea bueno a nivel cardiovascular pero a nivel muscular no vas a conseguir ningún resultado. Pero es que estar 25-30 minutos haciendo cambios de ritmo, recuperación, sprints, etc etc no es tan sencillo como ponerte un ritmo y venga kilómetros que cuando te adaptas te metes kilometradas sin inmutarte. A los sprints y cambios nunca llegas a acostumbrarte del todo.
> 
> ...




No no, los sprinters de todo el planeta necesitan trabajo de gimnasio estricto y de los buenos. Sus piernas son resultado del trabajo de pista y de muchas cosas más, sprints en escaleras y mil mierdas. A eso hay que añadirle la barra olímpica bien cebada, las mancuernas pesadas, las pesas rusas y evidentemente con una correcta periodización y trabajando en los intervalos de repes y series adecuados...No nos los imaginemos haciendo entrenamiento alemán de volumen ni por un momento aunque esto tú bien lo sabes.

Las piernas se van a beneficiar de todo ese trabajo exluyendo el del gimnasio...Por supuesto que lo van a hacer, pero no y repito por si no se entendió, van a llegar al límite de su potencial genético.

Como sí llegan es en un club de gimnasia donde se puede hacer el trabajo adecuado con peso corporal en exclusiva porque la acrobacias y los saltos al potro en cemento o en un gimnasio normal, mejor nos olvidamos.

Los gimnastas no entrenan con hierros, mejor aún, entrenar con hierros no forma parte del entrenamiento de gimnasta. No lo hacen por un motivo muy sencillo; no les hace falta. Más aún, añadimos otro motivo; sería perjuidicial para ellos.

La gimnasia artística no es sólo lo que vemos en televisión, eso son las rutinas competitivas que tienen que enseñar a un jurado igual que Mr. Olympia no es "culturismo"

La gimnasia artística tiene su propio entrenamiento de fuerza, movilidad, explosividad, resistencia y de fortalecimiento de las articulaciones. Con este entrenamiento a base de anillas, barra fija, trabajo cabeza abajo, cuerdas y demás sí se logra en el tren superior llegar al límite genético a diferencia del inferior.

Esto son ejercicios de fuerza, movilidad, flexibilidad, estabilización y fortalecimiento articular para gimnasia

Learn Gymnastics Bent Arm Strength - Front Lever Pulls - YouTube

Learn How to Use Gymnastic Rings - Galimores/a Front Lever Pull to Planche - YouTube

Learn Gymnastics Bent Arm Strength - Cirques/rope climb with negative one arm chins on the descent - YouTube

Learn How to Increase Your Flexibility - Wrist Pushups - YouTube

Gymnastic Strength Training (GST) - Adult gymnastics Singapore - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCeQ2cpyVgc


----------



## kilipdg (28 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> - Pirro y Coquito...¿Alguna razón para que los aguacates estén al precio que están? La última vez que estuve por casa los vi entre 4 o 5 euros el kilo :8:
> 
> 
> - Lo del pan líquido es una terrible exageración, la Pilsner Urquell que me estoy bajando ahorita mismo tiene 16g de HC en 33cc



Hay una fiebre por el aguacate ahora, no entiendo por qué. Hoy en el Mercadona no había ni uno, le pregunto al reponedor si pondrán más y me dice que ya no hay ienso:


----------



## Dabicito (29 Jun 2016)

yo soy partidario de entrenar el tren superior, que tenemos dormido, pero hasta cierto punto, hay gente que hace tanta hipertrofia que termina con piernas de pollo. No puede ser que tu bíceps tenga más volumen que tu muslo, es antinatura. Esa gente se pierde un montón de deporte sano.


----------



## Indignado (29 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Antes de que alguien lo diga; NO los gimnastas no usan hierros ni pesos
> 
> Y ni falta que hace



Pero química si que usan 



Dabicito dijo:


> yo soy partidario de entrenar el tren superior, que tenemos dormido, pero hasta cierto punto, hay gente que hace tanta hipertrofia que termina con piernas de pollo. No puede ser que tu bíceps tenga más volumen que tu muslo, es antinatura. Esa gente se pierde un montón de deporte sano.



¿ Algo asi?







Que ingenua es la gente


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Jun 2016)

Química usa todo el mundo, desde las competiciones amateur, gente que quiere "verse bien" hasta evidentemente la alta competición

Nadie quiere quedarse atrás y los "escándalos de dopaje" son para impresionar a los sillónballistas y puretas que hicieron su último esfuerzo físico orgasmando el día que Iniesta marcaba en Sudáfrica

Se dice siempre drug test = intelligence test

En más de una competición de grappling aprovechando que no había controles he visto a gente meterse una clencha rica rica por la nariz y ale, a pelear

Como si fueran miembros de la UIP antes de una manifestacion perroflautil, oye :XX:


----------



## Indignado (29 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Química usa todo el mundo



Y todo el mundo lo niega (he aquí la hipocresía) , excepto el gran Rich Piana 



zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Cuantos has visto con un torso muy desarrollado y piernas de palillo? Muchos .



El segundo que dice la misma tontería :|


----------



## rikitiki (29 Jun 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> A ver tontolaba, hay partes concretísimas que lo llevan, pero no esperarás que los sapiens de hace 50.000 años supieran este gran secreto y lo transmitieran de generación en generación, venga niños hay que comer hígado y riñón, ¿y cuando no había caza, se moría toda la tribu de escorbuto? Si es que no tienes ni puta idea. La fuente fundamental de la vitamina C siempre ha sido la tierra, por eso alegjarse de ella producía escorbuto, por mucho que llevaran en las bodegas toneladas de carne en salazón.



Pues si, lo hacían exactamente así. los esquimales. que no sabían que es la vitamina C. Lo hacen de forma cultural-ritual. Otros pueblos con recursos alimenticios más variados no necesitaron ritualizarlo. Pero la caza/pesca es parte fundamental de la alimentación pre-agricultura. 

Los vegetales SALVAJES (nada que ver con los domésticos) se defienden igual o mejor que los animales. Obtener vegetales salvajes, comestibles, libres de toxinas que podamos digerir muy difícil en infinidad de hábitats. Y el ser humano primitivo conquisto prácticamente todos ellos porque recolectamos, cazamos y luego lo cocinamos


----------



## especialista (29 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> No sé si es un halago o un insulto, no me termino de decidir xDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jajaja! Es un halago hombre, la mayoria son tios barrigudos por la calle, pero claro un tipo como yo que hace decadas que entrena, te ve mal de cuerpo.

Y lo de la mujer y la hija te deseo suerte , me imagino que seras un mangina blue piller, si no sabes el significado de lo que he dicho mejor para ti. Cruza los dedos por que tienes menos del 50% de que aventural matrimonial termine de manera feliz para ti.

Solo un sonsejo, ve apartando dinero poco a poco, solo por si acaso.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Jun 2016)

Bimba Bosé opta por la alimentación paleo en su lucha contra el cáncer:

Bimba Bosé, sobre su cáncer: "Tengo metástasis en huesos, hígado y cerebro"

---------- Post added 29-jun-2016 at 08:16 ----------


----------



## Dabicito (29 Jun 2016)

rikitiki dijo:


> Pues si, lo hacían exactamente así. los esquimales. que no sabían que es la vitamina C. Lo hacen de forma cultural-ritual. Otros pueblos con recursos alimenticios más variados no necesitaron ritualizarlo. Pero la caza/pesca es parte fundamental de la alimentación pre-agricultura.
> 
> Los vegetales SALVAJES (nada que ver con los domésticos) se defienden igual o mejor que los animales. Obtener vegetales salvajes, comestibles, libres de toxinas que podamos digerir muy difícil en infinidad de hábitats. Y el ser humano primitivo conquisto prácticamente todos ellos porque recolectamos, cazamos y luego lo cocinamos



Estoy de acuerdo con tu mensaje. El tema es que el sapiens sapiens sale de la factoría africana, no de Groenlandia, su interacción con plantas y animales hay que entenderla en ese ecosistema a nivel de cientos de miles, o millones de años. 

Exponía el tema del escorbuto no para denostar la carne sino para demostrar que esos productos de la tierra que algunos desprecian como cosa del neolítico eran imprescindibles ya antes.


----------



## Luizmi (29 Jun 2016)

sobre la foto de lobezno, la mitad de las fotos del Internec están retocadas, no me extrañaría nada que estén algo rebajadas, no os fieis.

Dabicito, no es por defender ninguna postura, pero si algo tenían las tribus antiguas y que nosotros no tenemos eran conocimientos ancestrales y tradiciones refinadas a lo largo de cientos/miles de años y pasadas de generación en generación, ten por seguro que lo de comer órganos y glándulas lo llevaban a rajatabla, si las glándulas eran pequeñas se dividían en partes iguales para todos los miembros de la familia, su vida dependía de ello.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Jun 2016)

cuando los buscadores de oro iban a América del Norte vieron que era muy fácil comer a base de conejo

el conejo no tiene grasa

los indios no se morían, comían otros animales

los buscadores de oro sí palmaban

Rabbit starvation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Jun 2016)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Algunos habéis preguntado sobre la relación entre obesidad y ejercicio, físico; aquí dejo un artículo _[resumen, se puede consultar completo en el enlace]_ que relaciona la obesidad mórbida con determinados niveles de hormonas (subidas o bajadas), es decir, la relación entre obesidad y sistema endocrino y como interactúa el ejercico físico (o la falta de él) sobre ambos, entre otros muchos factores.
> 
> Función endocrina en la obesidad | Endocrinología y Nutrición
> 
> ...



Interesantísimo enlace, que también ataca la línea de flotación de la teoría del balance energético, según la cual la obesidad se debe a un exceso en la ingesta combinada con falta de ejercicio físico.

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *No no, los sprinters de todo el planeta necesitan trabajo de gimnasio estricto y de los buenos. Sus piernas son resultado del trabajo de pista y de muchas cosas más, sprints en escaleras y mil mierdas. A eso hay que añadirle la barra olímpica bien cebada, las mancuernas pesadas, las pesas rusas y evidentemente con una correcta periodización y trabajando en los intervalos de repes y series adecuados...No nos los imaginemos haciendo entrenamiento alemán de volumen ni por un momento aunque esto tú bien lo sabes.
> 
> Las piernas se van a beneficiar de todo ese trabajo exluyendo el del gimnasio...Por supuesto que lo van a hacer, pero no y repito por si no se entendió, van a llegar al límite de su potencial genético.
> 
> ...



Que a mí me parece perfecto que tú seas uno de esos que todavía cree en el romanticismo de algunos deportes pero las cosas a un nivel medio-alto llevan muchísimo tiempo que no funcionan así. Para subirte a un pino o dar vueltas en un columpio no hace falta trabajo específico de musculación pero a nivel competitivo o lo haces o te arriesgas a muchísimos problemas. Unos más que otros pero todos tenemos puntos fuertes, puntos débiles y "vicios" que corregir. Si un gimnasta tiene propensión a ciertas lesiones o problemas de ejecución de ejercicios por debilidad en el deltoides posterior con respecto a los músculos de alrededor por mucho que se cuelgue a dar volteretas no va a solucionarse ese problema, es más probablemente lo agrave. La única solución es un programa específico de fuerza y/o resistencia (según sea su tipo de problema) para esa zona adaptado a su tipo de deporte. Y te digo el deltoides posterior como te puedo decir cualquier otro músculo que tengas más débil.

Los gimnastas hacen lo que tengan que hacer para destacar en su deporte como todo el mundo, que en este mundo nadie es más listo que los demás. Ellos pasan por el aro como todos o sino ya sabes, a dedicarse a otra cosa.

Respecto al tren inferior, te vuelvo a repetir que la gente no se toma con dedicación esa zona, a la gente le mola mucho hacer largatijas, dominadas, fondos y esas cosas que son duras no lo niego pero nada que ver con una buena sesión de piernas.

¿Has hecho el paso de la oca a la máxima velocidad posible? ¿Lo has intentado hacer subiendo una pendiente al máximo ritmo? ¿Has intentado subir una escalera pegando saltos con los pies juntos a la máxima velocidad? Y un montón de ejercicios más sin necesidad de tocar una pesa. La gente evita la mayoría de esos ejercicios porque son *AGONICOS* y el corazón y los pulmones se te suben tanto a la boca que los podrías masticar.

Te pongas como te pongas eso es así, si no hazte un programa de 2-3 días semanales de 25-30 minutos de sesión intensa con sprints en pendiente y paso de la oca y después me cuentas que tal.

Por cierto que a lo mejor te llevas a error, en deporte el Paso de la Oca no es el paso de desfile militar tan típico en los ejércitos del IV Reich, URSS, Corea del Norte, etc etc. El Paso de la Oca es un tipo de ejercicio que hace unos 40 años era muy habitual en los atletas y ahora está totalmente en desuso.

Simplemente te agachas a la posición final de sentadilla (por debajo de la paralela) y así te pones a andar y a correr como si fueras una oca o un pato. Sencillísimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Jun 2016)

el Sunchunkung del entrenamiento gimnasta...

yo de acondicionamiento metabólico no tengo ni puta idea, leo a Rauxa y punto y de culturismo a ti mismo

si no sabes de entrenamiento gimnasta no pasa nada, se admite y no importa, no se puede (ni debe) saber de todo


----------



## Clavisto (29 Jun 2016)

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxGI4k2vlas


----------



## ALCOY (29 Jun 2016)

A sada que pregunta ¿eso todos los días?




contando que prácticamente son 2-3 ejercicios de fuerza que no es una sesión maratoniana en series o en tabata, como quieras...
Por mi parte ningún problema en hacerlo todos los días, dejando un día de descanso de vez en cuando...


----------



## sada (29 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> A sada que pregunta ¿eso todos los días?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



graciassss! voy a probar a ver


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *el Sunchunkung del entrenamiento gimnasta...
> 
> yo de acondicionamiento metabólico no tengo ni puta idea, leo a Rauxa y punto y de culturismo a ti mismo
> 
> si no sabes de entrenamiento gimnasta no pasa nada, se admite y no importa, no se puede (ni debe) saber de todo*



Yo no soy ni muchísimo menos un experto en entrenamiento de gimnasia deportiva pero si soy un experto en saber mirar lo que sucede a mi alrededor durante mi existencia en este mundo. Y lo que ví en el gym en el que acudía normalmente a entrenar era como iban también gimnastas de la época a hacer su entrenamiento complementario. Lo que más solían hacer (al menos cuando coincidían conmigo) era Press Inclinado, Zancadas, Sentadillas, Pájaros y una especie de variante del Jalón típico para los Serratos. Solían hacer entrenamientos de fuerza convencional y fuerza explosiva, series muy cortas de unas tres repeticiones, metían también resistencia negativa. No solían estar más de 15-20 minutos entrenando. Me imagino que harían ejercicios para mejorar en fuerza en músculos importantes para su disciplina, como hacen montones de deportistas, aunque a lo mejor lo hacía por pasar el rato cualquiera sabe.

Si tú eres feliz creyendo que los gimnastas no han tocado una pesa en su vida pues perfecto, pero ya te digo que debe de haber poquísimos deportes donde no entre mínimo como complemento. Ningún deporte en si mismo es completo y perfecto. Ya te digo que hasta en el ajedrez se utiliza actualmente el entreno con pesas para mejorar el rendimiento en esa disciplicina aunque parezca mentira y que no tienen nada que ver. Por supuesto un ajedrecista no busca ponerse como Rafa Mora.

Saludos.


----------



## kilipdg (29 Jun 2016)

Spoiler






kilipdg dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Vamos por la tercera semana, en el spoiler el resumen de las 2 semanas anteriores y las fotos.

Voy a caballo entre los 87 y 88 kilos. Hoy me he pesado y estoy en 87.5, pero tengo la sensación que a la que voy perdiendo grasa gano musculatura y por eso no bajo tanto de peso. 

A ver si los cracks le pegáis un vistazo a las fotos de las semanas pasadas y a estas y me dais una opinión al respecto.

En este spoiler las fotos de hoy, parece que va tomando mejor cuerpo la cosa, no? O me veis igual?



Spoiler






















Sobre cómo me encuentro, cada vez mejor y me explico.

No sé si os habrá pasado a vosotros pero, había algunos días que por la mañana sobre todo, cuando comía "normal", a veces iba como muy cansado al trabajo, o como arrastrando una losa de 30 kilos. Pues eso ya no me está pasando, y otra cosa no, pero aquí donde vivo hace un calor del Averno. También es verdad que ya no tengo nada de hambre entre horas, cosa que ya me pasaba la semana pasada y la cosa sigue igual.

One question, el queso francés es bueno para lo que hacemos? Tipo president, capricho de dios, ... vamos los Camembert.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2016 at 19:22 ----------

Edito:Joder acabo de ver la foto de la primera semana editando el post y vaya cambiazo estoy pegando en 3 semanas :8:

En un par de meses me ligo hasta a tu mujer, Karlos


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> *A ver si los cracks le pegáis un vistazo a las fotos de las semanas pasadas y a estas y me dais una opinión al respecto.
> 
> En este spoiler las fotos de hoy, parece que va tomando mejor cuerpo la cosa, no? O me veis igual?*



Yo no te veo que estés igual, el pantalón es diferente 

Dicho esto, tienes menos michelín y en el abdominal inferior hay un rayote intentando luchar por marcarse. Sigue así que vas bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Jun 2016)

Por cierto...estoy notando que si consumo menos frutos secos (menos de la mitad que consumía) se reduce la hinchazón del vientre bajo. Cualquier día de estos voy a ver mis abdominales marcados y me va a dar algo.


----------



## Ragnar (29 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Vamos por la tercera semana, en el spoiler el resumen de las 2 semanas anteriores y las fotos.
> 
> Voy a caballo entre los 77 y 78 kilos. Hoy me he pesado y estoy en 77.5, pero tengo la sensación que a la que voy perdiendo grasa gano musculatura y por eso no bajo tanto de peso.
> 
> ...



has perdido 13 kilos en 3 semanas??? ::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Jun 2016)

Jojojo, ¿estais viendo el telediario de 13 tv? Diosssss, que necesitamos azúcar, que el gluten salvo intolerancia es necesario...del azúcar que llevan los alimentos y bebidas no dicen nada, han dado a entender que hay que.tomar más azúcar todavía, luego han salido con que la lactosa no engorda....::


----------



## kilipdg (29 Jun 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> has perdido 13 kilos en 3 semanas??? ::



Ya me gustaría, ya... 87 no 77 :S Lo edito.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jun 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Jojojo, ¿estais viendo el telediario de 13 tv? Diosssss, que necesitamos azúcar, que el gluten salvo intolerancia es necesario...del azúcar que llevan los alimentos y bebidas no dicen nada, han dado a entender que hay que.tomar más azúcar todavía, luego han salido con que la lactosa no engorda....::



Pues eso mismo hacen con el pp


----------



## ketdroid (29 Jun 2016)

Dieta paleo desde hace un mes arriba abajo (con poca restricción de patatas).

Naturaleza ectomorfo, altura 184 cm, peso 59 kg. ::


----------



## Ragnar (29 Jun 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Ya me gustaría, ya... 87 no 77 :S Lo edito.



)))

eso ya lo veo normal

yo he perdido 7 en 2 meses aprox, por eso me parecía tremendo lo tuyo

---------- Post added 29-jun-2016 at 22:59 ----------




ketdroid dijo:


> Dieta paleo desde hace un mes arriba abajo (con poca restricción de patatas).
> 
> Naturaleza ectomorfo, altura 184 cm, peso 59 kg. ::



tienes que ser un puto palillo no?

yo mido lo mismo y estoy en 84 kg


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jun 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> )))
> 
> eso ya lo veo normal
> 
> ...



Un bicho palo diría yo.


----------



## ketdroid (29 Jun 2016)

Lo bueno, es que estoy fibroso y me da la sensación de estar cogiendo músculo pero al mismo tiempo no hago mas que bajar. ::

De deporte el curro en la obra que empece hace poco, y consumo muchisima grasa/proteina.

He visto que se ha hablado de ejercicios, hay por ahi alguna tabla o algo que se pueda hacer en casa a parte de las tipicas flexiones y abdominales?


----------



## Raullucu (30 Jun 2016)

pepe_perez dijo:


> No sé si se había comentado antes, pero ¿qué opináis de la leche entera de cabra u oveja?



Que son caras de cojones 

De oveja nunca la he conseguido, pero de cabra unas cuantas veces y la verdad que sienta muy bien, con una nata fina y deliciosa, nada que ver con la semi UHT que se pueda comprar por ahí, ya sea de COVAP o PULEVA.

No obstante, motivado por un viaje en el que no probé los lácteos en 10 días, he aprovechado y llevo todo este mes sin consumirlos más que un vaso de kéfir al día. He pasado de un nivel 5-6 en la escala de heces de Bristol a un 4. El día 3 volveré a introducirlos y contaré experiencias.

Salu2.


----------



## ALCOY (30 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Por cierto...estoy notando que si consumo menos frutos secos (menos de la mitad que consumía) se reduce la hinchazón del vientre bajo. Cualquier día de estos voy a ver mis abdominales marcados y me va a dar algo.






Clavisto... que te has pasado al "enemigo"? eso suena a balance energético donde menos es menos... si que se engorda o adelgaza hablando exclusivamente de frutos secos... y hay un mayor o menor índice de grasa dependiendo del consumo si es mayor o menor...

espero que Adenocromo y demás no nos lean... shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Clavisto (30 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Clavisto... que te has pasado al "enemigo"? eso suena a balance energético donde menos es menos... si que se engorda o adelgaza hablando exclusivamente de frutos secos... y hay un mayor o menor índice de grasa dependiendo del consumo si es mayor o menor...
> 
> espero que Adenocromo y demás no nos lean... shhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Yo creo que no es tanto eso como la inflamación que puedan causar.


----------



## ALCOY (30 Jun 2016)

Estaba dudando si te referías a inflamación o estabas hablando en plan reducción por adelgazamiento hilando muy fino...

además normalmente esa zona suele ser el último reducto (de adelgazamiento) en muchos varones, el bajo vientre...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Jun 2016)

los frutos secos tienen azúcar también, catetos

las almendras van bien provistas para ser frutos secos

los frutos secos "low carb" son los más caros, las macadamias y cosas así

eso es mantequilla en estado sólido


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *los frutos secos tienen azúcar también, catetos
> 
> las almendras van bien provistas para ser frutos secos
> 
> ...



La lechuga y la acelga tienen azúcar también, gañán.

Saludos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La lechuga y la acelga tienen azúcar también, gañán.
> 
> Saludos.



no empieces con subnormalidades, este es un hilo serio y tú eres uno de los que ha contribuido a ello, no lo estropees


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *no empieces con subnormalidades, este es un hilo serio y tú eres uno de los que ha contribuido a ello, no lo estropees*



Porque es un hilo serio digo que si le tienes miedo al azúcar de la mayoría de frutos secos tenlo también al azúcar de la lechuga y la acelga. Esto no es un hilo para hablar de si le tienes pánico a comerte una ciruela, un pistacho o un cacahuete por si se te comienzan a borrar los abdominales, es un hilo sobre todo de salud y para eso los frutos secos son estupendos. 

Azúcar tienen practicamente todos los alimentos, incluso la carne tiene una pequeña proporción de azúcar y nadie desarrolla diabetes ni se va a poner obeso ni enfermo por el azúcar que pueda contener ni los frutos secos, ni la carne, ni la lechuga ni la acelga ni alimentos similares porque es una cantidad ínfima.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Jun 2016)

Yo no noto ese hinchazón al tomar frutos secos con lo delgado que estoy, eso sí, al más minimo chusco de pan ya se me inflama la barriga.

Como dice zapatitos, la cantidad de azúcar que lleva es ínfima en comparación con las grasas y proteinas que llevan.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Jun 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Clavisto... que te has pasado al "enemigo"? eso suena a balance energético donde menos es menos... si que se engorda o adelgaza hablando exclusivamente de frutos secos... y hay un mayor o menor índice de grasa dependiendo del consumo si es mayor o menor...
> 
> espero que Adenocromo y demás no nos lean... shhhhhhhhhhhhhh



El balance energético, esa magia que en ningún estudio se cumple

ienso:

Y te he oído :XX:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque es un hilo serio digo que si le tienes miedo al azúcar de la mayoría de frutos secos tenlo también al azúcar de la lechuga y la acelga. Esto no es un hilo para hablar de si le tienes pánico a comerte una ciruela, un pistacho o un cacahuete por si se te comienzan a borrar los abdominales, es un hilo sobre todo de salud y para eso los frutos secos son estupendos.
> 
> Azúcar tienen practicamente todos los alimentos, incluso la carne tiene una pequeña proporción de azúcar y nadie desarrolla diabetes ni se va a poner obeso ni enfermo por el azúcar que pueda contener ni los frutos secos, ni la carne, ni la lechuga ni la acelga ni alimentos similares porque es una cantidad ínfima.
> 
> Saludos.



definitivamente Sunwukung te ha subcontratado su parte y estás intentando ponerte a tono...ya te lo aviso; dejó el listón muy alto y no tienes materia prima suficiente, serrín mental, para llegar a su nivel

te digo que no empieces con subnormalidades y en lugar de cortarlo ahí, te metes de lleno en ellas y me empiezas a contar movidas de diabetes cuando el comentario original viene de que Clavisto dice que está fundiendo grasa a tope desde que dejó los frutos secos, no que se le haya quitado la diabetes o se pusiera obeso...no seas idiota intentando forzar argumentos porque ni se te da bien, ni te pega, ni es intelectualmente honesto

las almendras tienen una buena cantidad de azúcar en relación a otros frutos secos como las macadamias y evidentemente muy superior al de la acelga o la lechuga además de que aparte de azúcar también tienen grasa con lo cual a solas no es como la lechuga y en conjunto menos aún

por eso las almendras se usan en repostería y los hierbajos como las hojas verdes que has mencionado no

he dicho las almendras por mencionar un fruto seco super típico y más de la zona de la que es Clavisto, podría haber sacado los anacardos que tienen todavía más azúcar...pero es que yo sí quiero ser honesto en el intercambio de opiniones


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jun 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque es un hilo serio digo que si le tienes miedo al azúcar de la mayoría de frutos secos tenlo también al azúcar de la lechuga y la acelga. Esto no es un hilo para hablar de si le tienes pánico a comerte una ciruela, un pistacho o un cacahuete por si se te comienzan a borrar los abdominales, es un hilo sobre todo de salud y para eso los frutos secos son estupendos.
> 
> Azúcar tienen practicamente todos los alimentos, incluso la carne tiene una pequeña proporción de azúcar y nadie desarrolla diabetes ni se va a poner obeso ni enfermo por el azúcar que pueda contener ni los frutos secos, ni la carne, ni la lechuga ni la acelga ni alimentos similares porque es una cantidad ínfima.
> 
> Saludos.



Hay un detalle en los frutos secos que puede explicar esas ligeras (o no tan ligeras) inflamaciones. Los frutos secos tambien contienen antinutrientes. Las cantidades son mucho menores que en cereales y legumbres. Se eliminan bastante con el remojado y el tostado.

Es por eso que si los consumes en mucha cantidad y crudos pueden ser indigestos. Como todo aqui depende de la sensibilidad de cada individuo.

En mi caso la verdad es que como muchos y nunca he notado inflamacion. Yo los tomo sobre todo tostados.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2016 at 19:25 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> definitivamente Sunwukung te ha subcontratado su parte y estás intentando ponerte a tono...ya te lo aviso; dejó el listón muy alto y no tienes materia prima suficiente, serrín mental, para llegar a su nivel
> 
> te digo que no empieces con subnormalidades y en lugar de cortarlo ahí, te metes de lleno en ellas y me empiezas a contar movidas de diabetes cuando el comentario original viene de que Clavisto dice que está fundiendo grasa a tope desde que dejó los frutos secos, no que se le haya quitado la diabetes o se pusiera obeso...no seas idiota intentando forzar argumentos porque ni se te da bien, ni te pega, ni es intelectualmente honesto
> 
> ...



Por favor no llamemos 'azucar' a cualquier hidrato naturalmente presente en alimentos no procesados.

El unico hidrato equiparable al azucar es el de las harinas refinadas, no induzcamos a error.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jun 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *definitivamente Sunwukung te ha subcontratado su parte y estás intentando ponerte a tono...ya te lo aviso; dejó el listón muy alto y no tienes materia prima suficiente, serrín mental, para llegar a su nivel
> 
> te digo que no empieces con subnormalidades y en lugar de cortarlo ahí, te metes de lleno en ellas y me empiezas a contar movidas de diabetes cuando el comentario original viene de que Clavisto dice que está fundiendo grasa a tope desde que dejó los frutos secos, no que se le haya quitado la diabetes o se pusiera obeso...no seas idiota intentando forzar argumentos porque ni se te da bien, ni te pega, ni es intelectualmente honesto
> 
> ...



Precisamente tengo aquí una bolsa de macadamias y otra de almendras, ambas naturales. Macadamia 4 gr de azúcar, almendras 4.9 gr de azúcar. Grandísima la diferencia.

En carbohidratos totales macadamias 13 gr y las almendras 16 gr. Grandísima la diferencia.

También tengo otra bolsa pero de cebollas francesas, 6 gr de hidratos de los cuales 5.2 son azúcares. Más azúcar que las macadamias así que las cebollas serán peligrosísimas.

Tambén otra de pipas de calabaza 10.6 de hidratos y 1.3 gr de azúcar. Fuera las macadamias y comamos solo pipas de calabaza pues, tienen menos carbos y menos azúcar.

Y así podría seguir con montones de alimentos que tengo a mano pero me canso pero en resumen cantidad de carbohidratos y azúcar ínfima en comparación a su calidad nutricional. En resumen todos ellos no pasan de unos 20gr de cada 100 de carbohidratos lo cual está bien.

A ver si te enteras tú que esto es un hilo de nutrición y salud y que el problema de los frutos secos no es el azúcar ni los carbos sino a saber: uno como bien dice Karlos Smith su contenido en antinutrientes que puede ser perjudicial para personas sensibles, dos y que puede estar relacionado con el primero aunque no siempre, es que los frutos secos están entre los alimentos más alergénicos y hay gente a la que le puede producir distintos problemas relacionados con la alergia. Y tres, si comes almendras naturales puede que entre ellas haya alguna que contenga amigdalina que al contacto con la saliva puede desprender varias sustancias entre ellas un precursor del cianuro. No suele ser peligroso pero como muchas cosas depende de tu tolerancia. Esto suele suceder con almendras amargas o con almendras que han sido recolectadas antes de madurar y conservan un poco de esa sustancia.

En resumen, si Clavisto tiene problemas con los frutos secos probablemente no tenga nada que ver con el azúcar sino porque tenga algún grado de alergia a alguno de ellos y que lo ignore. Es la respuesta más lógico y no ponerse a divagar sobre los peligros de los 4.9 gr de azúcar que llevan 100 gr de almendras y la mayoría de frutos secos.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues tiene toda la logica. Por eso hay tambien la otra 'epidemia' el estreñimiento. Sobre todo en mujeres que son las que mas sufren de grasofobia. En vez de un perfecto muñeco arcilloso y grasiento cagan terrones de cemento armado. Esos aerolitos son imposibles de evacuar.
> 
> Una prueba (fecal) de que comer bajo en grasas es antinatural.



nadie come bajo en grasas. Pásate por el foro de paleos de sisson y verás que el estreñimiento entre los cetogénicos es endémico.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Jun 2016)

Comía demasiado, creo.

En un día:

4 nueces y 9 avellanas crudas; un puñado de anacardos y otro de pistachos.

3 puñados de pipas de calabaza.

2 puñados de anacardos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nadie come bajo en grasas. Pásate por el foro de paleos de sisson y verás que el estreñimiento entre los cetogénicos es endémico.



La inmensa mayoria de las mujeres, pasate por la seccion de light de cualquier supermercado, hay productos a cientos. Añade los cereales integrales, sin entrar en si son sanos o no, no son famosos por su alto porcentaje de grasas, añade poco consumo de verduras y tienes el combo perfecto para no cagar en una semana.

Aqui no hablamos de dietas cetogenicas (muy poco). Una dieta cetogenica es alta en proteinas, no se como de alta en grasas. Sin grasa y verdura en la dieta no se amasa una buena mierda.

Pd. Ya has encerrado en un armario a tu clonc Dabicito?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Jun 2016)

justo los anacardos y los pistachos son los frutos secos con más hidratos de carbono... :


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La inmensa mayoria de las mujeres, pasate por la seccion de light de cualquier supermercado, hay productos a cientos. Añade los cereales integrales, sin entrar en si son sanos o no, no son famosos por su alto porcentaje de grasas, añade poco consumo de verduras y tienes el combo perfecto para no cagar en una semana.
> 
> Aqui no hablamos de dietas cetogenicas (muy poco). Una dieta cetogenica es alta en proteinas, no se como de alta en grasas. Sin grasa y verdura en la dieta no se amasa una buena mierda.
> 
> Pd. Ya has encerrado en un armario a tu clonc Dabicito?



ya he puesto enlaces en otro hilo, el promedio de grasas ingerida por el personal está entre 30-40% de las calorías.

Eso no es una dieta baja en grasas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jun 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ya he puesto enlaces en otro hilo, el promedio de grasas ingerida por el personal está entre 30-40% de las calorías.
> 
> Eso no es una dieta baja en grasas.



Has puesto un estudio de USA, y allí el porcentaje de grasas que consumen es alto porque los hinchan a grasas trans en todo lo procesado, y son veneno puro. Aquí hablamos siempre de grasas saludables... Mira que eres manipulador.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Jun 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Has puesto un estudio de USA, y allí el porcentaje de grasas que consumen es alto porque los hinchan a grasas trans en todo lo procesado, y son veneno puro. Aquí hablamos siempre de grasas saludables... Mira que eres manipulador.



el porcentaje es similar en todas partes, además la recomendación mínima oficial es del 30%, que ya es considerado bajo en grasas.

En su día ya puse un enlace a la dieta española.

Pero paso de perder demasiado tiempo buscando enlaces.


----------



## Dabicito (30 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Comía demasiado, creo.
> 
> En un día:
> 
> ...




Por contrastar. Yo como todos los días 4 o 5 nueces en el desayuno y luego un puñado de almendras en la comida y otro en la cena, en total pueden ser 15 o más. Las almendras me son muy cómodas para rellenar comidas y hacerlas más ricas.

Por cierto que también tengo esa inquietud de que igual como demasiadas, aunque de momento no he notado nada raro.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> *Comía demasiado, creo.
> 
> En un día:
> 
> ...



Como dice Grapas anacardos y pistachos tienen más carbos que los demás pero tampoco es una grandísima diferencia 30 y 28 pero eso no es problema en alguien que no está gordo.

Yo comenzaría por quitar los anacardos a ver que pasa, suelen ser bastante alérgicos para muchas personas. Y supongo que serán frutos secos naturales sin sal añadida.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2016 at 21:49 ----------




COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> *Se puede tener una buena alimentación sin comer frutos secos.*



Por poder se podrá como tenerla sin comer pescado o huevos y otros alimentos pero para mí que los tolero perfectamente son esenciales.

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Jun 2016)

Hace un mes que he dejado los pistachos por las nueces de macadamia (nueces y avellanas ya no las como, al igual que las pipas de calabaza), que van a ser los únicos frutos secos que voy a seguir tomando.

Ahora mismo estoy masticando los penúltimos anacardos que tomaré durante algún tiempo. Mañana los termino y sólo comeré un puñado de nueces de macadamia por la mañana.

Y siempre los he tomado en crudo.


----------



## Poleo (30 Jun 2016)

suelo comer básicamente verduras/hortalizas, carne/pescado, huevos, almendras, arroz blanco, y algo de harina, muy poca. 

entreno unos 3-4 días por semana, bastante básico y pesado. Sentadilla completa, prensa, peso muerto, dominadas, fondos paralelas, press banca, abdominales, press militar y si eso complemento con bíceps y tríceps mancuerna, gemelos.

Aerobicos la verdad muy muy poco.

Me hice análisis hace como 3 meses, me salió el colesterol total 250, pero los triglicéridos a 60.
Tb me midieron la testosterona, me dijo que estaba justito, 200 o algo así creo (tengo 46 años).

No tengo alergias conocidas, no fumo ni apenas bebo alcohol.

Mi objetivo es perder grasa, que estoy algo cebado, marcar y todo ese rollo, pero veo que necesito hacer hiit y ostias así, y con la pereza que llevo encima ni de coña marinera.



PD: (abro paraguas anti-colleja) De vez en cuando me meto alguna sesión de gominolas a cascoporro, o me zampo un coco de una vez...suele ser semanal


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (30 Jun 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aqui no hablamos de dietas cetogenicas (muy poco). Una dieta cetogenica es alta en proteinas, no se como de alta en grasas. Sin grasa y verdura en la dieta no se amasa una buena mierda.



Una dieta cetogénica _bien hecha_ es muy alta en grasa (70-80%), moderada en proteínas (20-30%) y casi 0 hidratos (<5%). De hecho, tienes heces amarillentas y que flotan por el tema de la grasa... Yo como verduras de acompañamiento y frutos secos que llevan fibra, y con esto 0 estreñimento.

Uno de los grandes fallos que comete mucha gente es que se hincha a proteínas por el tema de la fobia a las grasas y a veces no entran en cetosis porqué con exceso de proteínas, pasas las proteínas a glucosa.


----------



## Dabicito (30 Jun 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> suelo comer básicamente verduras/hortalizas, carne/pescado, huevos, almendras, arroz blanco, y algo de harina, muy poca.
> 
> entreno unos 3-4 días por semana, bastante básico y pesado. Sentadilla completa, prensa, peso muerto, dominadas, fondos paralelas, press banca, abdominales, press militar y si eso complemento con bíceps y tríceps mancuerna, gemelos.
> 
> ...




Todo eso que haces, con menos peso y menos descanso, y ya tienes alta intensidad.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Jul 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *Todo eso que haces, con menos peso y menos descanso, y ya tienes alta intensidad.*



Trollicito ¿Sabes lo que es la Intensidad Absoluta, Relativa, Media? ¿Sabes qué tipo de factores pueden incidir en la intensidad? ¿Sabes los índices con los que se miden la intensidad? ¿Sabes como el Volumen de actividad o carga puede incidir en la Intensidad? ¿Qué tipos de volumen? ¿Qué factores pueden incidir en el volumen? ¿Como se puede medir el volumen de Actividad y Carga?

No se lo que define él como básico y pesado (se suele definir basicamente como ejercicios compuestos con un peso entre el 80-95% de tu máximo y un abanico de 2 a 8 repeticiones con un descanso de 2-5 minutos por serie) que eso en si mismo ya es alta intensidad, pero como no lo se si lo hace así no puedo opinar.

Pero su mayor problema será esa poca harina (tampoco se lo que será poca para él) y esas atragantadas a cosas como gominolas.

Saludos.


----------



## angek (1 Jul 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> justo los anacardos y los pistachos son los frutos secos con más hidratos de carbono... :



Las castañas tienen aún más. 

Lo que no es malo per se.


----------



## Poleo (1 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No se lo que define él como básico y pesado (se suele definir basicamente como ejercicios compuestos con un peso entre el 80-95% de tu máximo y un abanico de 2 a 8 repeticiones con un descanso de 2-5 minutos por serie) que eso en si mismo ya es alta intensidad, pero como no lo se si lo hace así no puedo opinar.
> 
> Pero su mayor problema será esa poca harina (tampoco se lo que será poca para él) y esas atragantadas a cosas como gominolas.
> 
> Saludos.



Más o menos lo que dices, descansos de 3 minutos. Dicho de otra forma, entrenamiento de fuerza, y luego complementado con series más ligeras y descansos de 1 minuto, más para congestión e hipertrofia.

Lo de las gominolas imagino que es nefasto no?:: (quien dice gominolas dice zamparse un coco viendo una peli, o 1 tarrina de helado hagen dags, o patatas fritas. (Ya digo, suele ser una vez cada semana o algo así)


----------



## sada (1 Jul 2016)

yo hoy me he pesado..joder he visto el 67, mal vamos. en fin ya no se que hacer. ahora mismo estoy en la ofi comiendo-: tortilla francesa de 2 huevos aceitunas negras y unos trozos de chorizo casero.
ayer desayuné lo de siempre, comí ensalada de verano con aguacate tomate atún olivas y mayonesa casera, y de cena espagueti carbonara hechos con calabacin una poca nata, huevo, tocino casero y unas lascas de queso.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> *Más o menos lo que dices, descansos de 3 minutos. Dicho de otra forma, entrenamiento de fuerza, y luego complementado con series más ligeras y descansos de 1 minuto, más para congestión e hipertrofia.
> 
> Lo de las gominolas imagino que es nefasto no?:: (quien dice gominolas dice zamparse un coco viendo una peli, o 1 tarrina de helado hagen dags, o patatas fritas. (Ya digo, suele ser una vez cada semana o algo así)*



Lo de las gominolas y helado no es muy recomendable, el helado podría pasar pero las gominolas lo mejor ni acercarse jamás. Patatas fritas no pasa nada esporadicamente, yo lo hago también una vez a la semana en forma de tortilla de patatas. El coco en principio no es ningún problema.

Pero tu problema principal para estar un poco cebón probablemente será el bajo nivel de testosterona. Por falta de colesterol o por falta de entrenamiento pesado e intenso no puede ser por lo que comes y según dices que entrenas. Motivos típicos por los que puedes tener bajos niveles de testosterona descartando alguna enfermedad seria claro está aunque eso ya te lo habrían detectado probablemente en los análisis:

- Falta de zinc. Si tienes en las uñas rayas blancas horizontales ese puede ser tu problema, si notas que tienes estrías también. La fuente principal son las ostras pero no es un alimento habitual que nos podamos permitir la mayoría. Descartando esa son el germen de trigo, hígado (varía según el tipo pero todos son buenas fuentes) yema de huevo, carne de caballo, carne de res, queso manchego curado, alubias, lentejas, mariscos en general, pipas de calabaza

. Si tomas leche preferible en polvo desnatada que contiene bastante más zinc.

- Falta de Vimina D. A lo mejor te da poco el sol o con la edad has perdido parte de la habilidad de producir naturalmente Vitamina D que le sucede a algunos. Los que llevan o han llevado durante mucho tiempo dietas bajas en grasa también suelen tener problemas por esta vitamina. Pescados grasos, huevos enteros, queso, mantequilla y similares son las mejores fuentes.

- Hay que comer grasa, mínimo el 30-35% porque se necesita para la producción de testosterona.

- Un nivel alto de BCAA y sobre todo de leucina también es muy importante para la producción de testosterona. Fuentes naturales altas en leucina, carne roja, atún, pollo, queso, pipas de calabaza. Las pipas de calabaza es algo que no debería de faltar en la dieta de nadie.

- La proteina de suero también puede aumentar la producción de testosterona. Ojo, estoy hablando del concentrado de proteina de suero y no de los aislados de suero o los ultra o microfiltrados que estos últimos solo tienen valor para deportes como el culturismo por su velocidad pero no tienen ningún efecto sobre la testosterona. El concentrado de suero si puede tener efectos beneficiosos para la salud, uno de ellos ayudar a la producción de la testosterona. Se debe tomar nada más levantarse en ayunas y sola (0.20-0.25 gr por cada Kg de peso corporal) y más o menos una hora después hacer una comida normal. Y también se puede tomar justo después de entrenar. Durante el resto del día mejor no tocarla, no sirve para nada (salvo que seas culturista) y puede ser contraproducente.

Saludos.


----------



## Tesi (1 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> yo hoy me he pesado..joder he visto el 67, mal vamos. en fin ya no se que hacer. ahora mismo estoy en la ofi comiendo-: tortilla francesa de 2 huevos aceitunas negras y unos trozos de chorizo casero.
> ayer desayuné lo de siempre, comí ensalada de verano con aguacate tomate atún olivas y mayonesa casera, y de cena espagueti carbonara hechos con calabacin una poca nata, huevo, tocino casero y unas lascas de queso.



Jo Sada, parecemos gemelas. Yo tambien he engordado un poco desde que han empezado los calores, y es cuando mas estricta estoy siendo.


----------



## Poleo (1 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo de las gominolas y helado no es muy recomendable, el helado podría pasar *pero las gominolas lo mejor ni acercarse jamás*. Patatas fritas no pasa nada esporadicamente, yo lo hago también una vez a la semana en forma de tortilla de patatas. El coco en principio no es ningún problema.
> 
> Pero tu problema principal para estar un poco cebón probablemente será el *bajo nivel de testosterona*. Por falta de colesterol o por falta de entrenamiento pesado e intenso no puede ser por lo que comes y según dices que entrenas. Motivos típicos por los que puedes tener bajos niveles de testosterona descartando alguna enfermedad seria claro está aunque eso ya te lo habrían detectado probablemente en los análisis:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta :Aplauso:

Del análisis que me hice a finales de Marzo, te indico los valores fuera de lo normal:
Urea: 51
Colesterol total: 258 (pero triglicéridos 62, o sea bien)
enzimas GOT 40
Testosterona 244

Comentar que estuve un año y algo con algo de depresión/ansiedad. Por si tiene algo que ver, quizá estoy otra vez de bajón.


----------



## sada (1 Jul 2016)

Tesi dijo:


> Jo Sada, parecemos gemelas. Yo tambien he engordado un poco desde que han empezado los calores, y es cuando mas estricta estoy siendo.



menos mal que no me pasa solo a mi..mal de muchos consuelo de bobos pero estaba ya que trinaba, venga leer, ...joderrrrr..a ver que hago mal, ya casi ni fruta.
hoy cene un poco de gazpacho con un picado de verduras y huevo duro.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> menos mal que no me pasa solo a mi..mal de muchos consuelo de bobos pero estaba ya que trinaba, venga leer, ...joderrrrr..a ver que hago mal, ya casi ni fruta.
> hoy cene un poco de gazpacho con un picado de verduras y huevo duro.



Pero...que tiene de malo pesar 67 y quedarse ahí estancada? 

Lo digo de coña, pero no estaría mal que durante un tiempo no te peses porque veo que te estas obsesionando con lo que indica la bascula.

A mi me pasa todo lo contrario, llevo desde hace ya unos meses sin pesarme.


----------



## tomcat ii (2 Jul 2016)

Hace tres meses o asi q no tomo azúcar ni harinas, prácticamente la única excepción que hago es algún rebozado y algún picatoste en el gazpacho. Lácteos hace años que lo dejé aunque no de manera radical.

Ayer tome un yogur (griego del mercadona) y lo primero que me digo al probarlo es que estoy empanado y he pillado los azucarados sin querer, tras análisis de etiqueta veo que no, que es realmente sin azúcar (y como nota curiosa que está hecho en senegal, no se yo si es lo más seguro comprar comida hecha en 3er mundo).

Tanto rollo para decir que soy significativamente más sensible al dulce. Por otra parte las consecuencias fueron ligera mucosidad en la zona de la garganta a los 5 min. Después ligero dolor de cabeza y mediana hinchazón de estómago, esta mañana he sacado un poco más de mucosidad.

Lástima, me gustan los yogures. Probaré otro día para ver si se repiten los síntomas y probare tambien con yogur de cabra y de oveja.


----------



## tomcat ii (2 Jul 2016)

Me he agenciado una prensadora de zumos en frio (no es lo mismo q una licuadora) y he cambiado los desayunos de huevos con bacon con setas y tal por zumos verdes. No es que sepan muy bien, pero se pueden tomar.

Aquí mi desayuno de hoy. Y la máquina haciendo uno de manzana y zanahoria (exquisito). Sólo hay que pelar los cítricos, lo demás directamente al cacharro.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> *Muchas gracias por la respuesta :Aplauso:
> 
> Del análisis que me hice a finales de Marzo, te indico los valores fuera de lo normal:
> Urea: 51
> ...



El stress eleva el nivel de cortisol y reduce la testosterona, así que si tiene que ver. No se lo que te produce el stress pero normalmente lo que ayuda bastante es eliminar completamente el azúcar refinado y los productos procesados, pero completamente. En palabras sencillas estos productos estimulan demasiado durante el sueño al cerebro y hacen que por muchas horas que duermas te vuelvas a levantar agotado y cansado. La gente que no solemos tomar azúcar ni procesados solemos dormir menos horas (yo no duermo más de 4-5 horas) y levantarnos vigorosos y descansados. Dormimos poco pero de calidad así que no necesitas más.

Si el stress es por otras causas que no sean físicas o de la alimentación sino por causas psíquicas producidas por algún tipo de enfermedad ahí ya no te puedo ayudar.

Urea y GOT están en límite alto pero bien, no es preocupante. La testosterona está en límite bajo, el próximo análisis pide que te midan también la testosterona libre que es más fiable que la total, no todos los médicos de la pública acceden pero por probar no pasa nada. De todas formas el mejor medidor de los niveles de testosterona son las ganas sexuales que tengas y tus erecciones. Si lo sigues conservando no hay porqué preocuparse.

Y no dejes que te conformen con eso típico de que ya no eres un chaval y la edad no perdona porque es mentira, el hombre puede conservar su vigor sexual hasta practicamente el fin de su vida, solo es cuestión de alimentarse bien, hacer deporte regularmente, cuidarse, evitar tomar fármacos salvo que sea totalmente imprescindible y claro está no tener ninguna enfermedad que te altere los niveles de testosterona.

Saludos.


----------



## Zoidberg (2 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> menos mal que no me pasa solo a mi..mal de muchos consuelo de bobos pero estaba ya que trinaba, venga leer, ...joderrrrr..a ver que hago mal, ya casi ni fruta.
> hoy cene un poco de gazpacho con un picado de verduras y huevo duro.



Yo me fiaría más de lo que dijera el espejo que de lo que dijera la báscula.


----------



## inteño (2 Jul 2016)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo me fiaría más de lo que dijera el espejo que de lo que dijera la báscula.



+3

Y de la cintura de los pantalones


----------



## ALCOY (2 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> Yo me siento fatal por comer tanta grasa y encima me he pesado y peso un kilo más . Hoy he desayunado leche de coco con cafe y queso curado. De comer ensalada y churrasco de cerdo con all i olí casero luego unas trufas de esas de cacao y mantequilla.





El experimento de comer más grasas ya lo hiciste con el aumento de 1 kg...

Luego volviste a preguntar si creíamos que todavía deberías comer más grasas... te conteste que lo probases y que la experiencia era la madre de la ciencia...

tras esto, la tendencia es que vamos ya por +1.5 kgs...

Yo lo que haría es pillar apps como myfitnesspal o fatsecret y hacer un experimento...

come tipo grasas tal como estás haciendo, sin azúcares e hidratos refinados pero haz un recuento por 3 días hasta 1000-1200 kcal diarias y mira a ver qué pasa...
si engordas, si te mantienes o si en esos 3 días adelgazas...

que no se escandalice, ni se asuste nadie que solo es un experimento muy breve en el tiempo... la experiencia es la madre de la ciencia...


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jul 2016)

Zoidberg dijo:


> *Yo me fiaría más de lo que dijera el espejo que de lo que dijera la báscula.*



Yo me fío más de la webcam, muchos espejos pueden engañar pero la webcam no.

Saludos.


----------



## Zoidberg (2 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo me fío más de la webcam, muchos espejos pueden engañar pero la webcam no.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo del espejo era un decir. Una webcam es una gran idea sin duda.


----------



## ALCOY (2 Jul 2016)

Para Poleo...
los ejercicios que haces me parecen perfectos...

prácticamente para un onvre con las sentadillas, dominadas y flexiones vamos que nos matamos y torso en V...

hay profesionales de las pesas que no realizan nada de aerobios, ni en definición...

también he escuchado a gente menos profesional y en cierta manera lo he experimentado y no me ha ido mal a hacer las pesas y 40 minutos diarios de aerobios y conseguir un excelente cuerpo...

Pero lo comentado, importancia de la cocina 85% y del ejercicio 15%

si la cocina falla y te das atracones de lo que sea, la hemos joio...


el estado de ánimo es impermanente y condicionado...
tú no eres tu estado de ánimo...
una gilipollez como escuchar música movidita o alegre o épica es suficiente como para tener el estado de ánimo elevado...
no te identifiques, ni te aferres a los malos estados de ánimo... se dejan pasar como las nubes pasan...

es una gilipollez estar triste o jodido si dentro de 2 ó 15 días o 2 meses vas a estar bien o vas a tener tus momentos buenos... entonces para qué coño estar jodio?

Lo que hoy nos pueda parecer negro o gris, mañana o al otro sale el sol y nos parece de otro modo...
siempre hay una solución fácil para todo...
Todo es impermanente, incluso los malo, gracias a dios... o a Buda...


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Para Poleo...
> los ejercicios que haces me parecen perfectos...
> 
> prácticamente para un onvre con las sentadillas, dominadas y flexiones vamos que nos matamos y torso en V...
> ...



Bailar al ritmo de Janis Joplin o juntarse con los Hare Khrisna no creo que le sirva de mucho para su estado depresivo. Identificar si su tendencia a la depresión es causa de una mala nutrición como por ejemplo por carencia en vitaminas B, deficiencias en el zinc, bajos niveles de serotonina, etc etc eso si creo que tal vez le pueda ayudar a combatir su estado depresivo.

Saludos.


----------



## arse (2 Jul 2016)

Que opinais de los alimentos para regular el ph del cuerpo(alcalinos y acidos)


----------



## Dabicito (2 Jul 2016)

cocina 50% ejercicio 50%

Saludos


----------



## ALCOY (3 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Bailar al ritmo de Janis Joplin o juntarse con los Hare Khrisna no creo que le sirva de mucho para su estado depresivo. Identificar si su tendencia a la depresión es causa de una mala nutrición como por ejemplo por carencia en vitaminas B, deficiencias en el zinc, bajos niveles de serotonina, etc etc eso si creo que tal vez le pueda ayudar a combatir su estado depresivo.
> 
> Saludos.





Me inclino más por la vertiente psicológica por mucha química que haya implicada...
Un estado de ánimo no deja de ser una formación mental...
lo creado no tiene esencia, es condicionado y no es permanente... no eres un estado de ánimo...
una gilipollez como estar todo el día tatareando canciones que le gusten que sean alegres, épicas, etc es suficiente como para mantener un tono mental alto...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Me inclino más por la vertiente psicológica por mucha química que haya implicada...
> Un estado de ánimo no deja de ser una formación mental...
> lo creado no tiene esencia, es condicionado y no es permanente... no eres un estado de ánimo...
> una gilipollez como estar todo el día tatareando canciones que le gusten que sean alegres, épicas, etc es suficiente como para mantener un tono mental alto...



El gilipollas es más feliz... Ahora di algo que no sepamos! Pero como ese gilipollas ingiera veneno morirá como todo hijo de padre, eso sí, morirá tarareando...


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Me inclino más por la vertiente psicológica por mucha química que haya implicada...
> Un estado de ánimo no deja de ser una formación mental...
> lo creado no tiene esencia, es condicionado y no es permanente... no eres un estado de ánimo...
> una gilipollez como estar todo el día tatareando canciones que le gusten que sean alegres, épicas, etc es suficiente como para mantener un tono mental alto...*



Personalmente te puedes inclinar por lo que quieras pero la realidad siempre es muy terca. Y la realidad es que la inmensa mayoría de los estados depresivos actuales tienen que ver con deficiencias en ciertas vitaminas y minerales producidos sobre todo por los malos hábitos alimenticios y en problemas hormonales con la testosterona y los estrógenos que por otra parte también suelen tener su origen en malos hábitos alimenticios porque al final siempre volvemos a lo mismo y a lo más importante en el ser humano, ALIMENTACION. Si identificas la causa y la solucionas se acabó la tendencia a la depresión.

Un estado de ánimo no deja de ser una reacción química.

Saludos.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (3 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Personalmente te puedes inclinar por lo que quieras pero la realidad siempre es muy terca. Y la realidad es que la inmensa mayoría de los estados depresivos actuales tienen que ver con deficiencias en ciertas vitaminas y minerales producidos sobre todo por los malos hábitos alimenticios y en problemas hormonales con la testosterona y los estrógenos que por otra parte también suelen tener su origen en malos hábitos alimenticios porque al final siempre volvemos a lo mismo y a lo más importante en el ser humano, ALIMENTACION. Si identificas la causa y la solucionas se acabó la tendencia a la depresión.
> 
> Un estado de ánimo no deja de ser una reacción química.
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ALCOY (3 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Personalmente te puedes inclinar por lo que quieras pero la realidad siempre es muy terca. Y la realidad es que la inmensa mayoría de los estados depresivos actuales tienen que ver con deficiencias en ciertas vitaminas y minerales producidos sobre todo por los malos hábitos alimenticios y en problemas hormonales con la testosterona y los estrógenos que por otra parte también suelen tener su origen en malos hábitos alimenticios porque al final siempre volvemos a lo mismo y a lo más importante en el ser humano, ALIMENTACION. Si identificas la causa y la solucionas se acabó la tendencia a la depresión.
> 
> Un estado de ánimo no deja de ser una reacción química.
> 
> Saludos.





Ciertamente la química tiene mucho que ver... de hecho te "dronjan" y ya está...
lo puedes aplicar a nutrientes y tal...
pero sigo pensando por la vertiente psicológica...
tú puedes tener todos los nutrientes pero quedarte en paro, o divorciarte o cualquier evento te puede descolocar...

comer omega 3 también da felicidad pero sigo pensando que lo determinante es el estado mental... y eso es condicionado y se puede remediar cambiando las condiciones y pensamientos...

---------- Post added 03-jul-2016 at 12:14 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El gilipollas es más feliz... Ahora di algo que no sepamos! Pero como ese gilipollas ingiera veneno morirá como todo hijo de padre, eso sí, morirá tarareando...



ya te he puesto el caso contrario... de un tío que tenga todos los nutrientes adecuados y una situación ambiental o psicológica lo lleve a la depresión o a un tono mental bajo...


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> *Ciertamente la química tiene mucho que ver... de hecho te "dronjan" y ya está...
> lo puedes aplicar a nutrientes y tal...
> pero sigo pensando por la vertiente psicológica...
> tú puedes tener todos los nutrientes pero quedarte en paro, o divorciarte o cualquier evento te puede descolocar...
> ...



Estás confundiendo la caracterología de cada persona con una enfermedad como la depresión, todos tenemos un tipo de carácter o mejor dicho una mezcla de caracteres donde puede predominar uno o unos más que otros y eso no va a cambiar hagas lo que hagas. El que se toma todo a la tremenda por mucho que hagas se lo seguirá tomando todo a la tremenda el resto de su vida y viceversa el que sea práctico, frío, objetivo, etc lo será toda su vida.

Eso forma parte del caracter genético de cada persona y en lo único que tiene que ver con enfermedades como la depresión es que el que se lo toma todo a la tremenda al mínimo problema probablemente descuidará su imagen, higiene, nutrición, etc etc mientras que el segundo probablemente no lo haga, así que probablemente el primero caiga facilmente en cuadros como la depresión mientras que el segundo no. Pero volvemos a lo mismo, deficiencia de nutrientes.


Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (3 Jul 2016)

Osea, según tú hay gente que se toma mal las cosas, come mal (tal vez no dieta páleo) y cae en depresión por falta de vitaminas, etc. Pues bien, eso es falso. La depresión es una predisposición química de por sí, ya puedes comer de puta madre que si la vas a tener la tendrás.


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Jul 2016)

¿Cuánto pensáis qué se puede perder en 3 y 6 meses respectivamente?

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Ragnar (3 Jul 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Cuánto pensáis qué se puede perder en 3 y 6 meses respectivamente?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Depende del peso del que partas, yo empece en 90 hace 2 meses y estoy en 84.


----------



## ALCOY (3 Jul 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Cuánto pensáis qué se puede perder en 3 y 6 meses respectivamente?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2






Yo perdí 15 kgs en 3 meses y seguía bebiendo cerveza y comiendo una punta de pan en todo momento...
Pero la pérdida no es lineal...

La primera semana perdí 4 kgs y luego conforme van avanzando las semanas las pérdidas van siendo menores...


----------



## BurbuPrepper (3 Jul 2016)

*Frikiveggies*

Los hippie-veggies un peligro para la infancia:

Una niña de dos años, ingresada en la UCI por llevar una dieta vegana

*Una niña de dos años, ingresada en la UCI por llevar una dieta vegana*
_Los padres complementaban la alimentación de la niña con leche materna y podrían ser denunciados_

REPUBBLICA 30/06/2016 20:51 | Actualizado a 01/07/2016 07:38
Una niña de dos años ha sido ingresada esta semana en el hospital Gaslini de Genova *por llevar una dieta vegana. *

La menor llegó al centro médico en condiciones gravísimas y *los médicos tuvieron que reanimarla por una fuerte carencia de vitamina B12.* Además, *los niveles de hemoglobina estaban muy bajos y pesaba por debajo de lo normal, lo que afectó a su sistema neurológico.
*
Chiara, que así se llama la pequeña, *mantenía una dieta basada en la leche materna y en alimentos veganos, por lo que no comía nada de procedencia animal.* Tras su estancia en la Unidad de Cuidados Intensivos (UCI), la niña empezó a dar señales de mejora, pero *la falta de vitamina B12 podría haberle provocado daños neurológicos permanentes.*

El caso ha sido denunciado a las autoridades competentes, aunque por el momento la Fiscalía no ha anunciado que vaya a emprender medidas legales contra los padres de la niña.

Según Alberto Ferrando, presidente de la asociación de pediatras de Liguria, en el caso de que *un menor se someta a una dieta vegana debe ser controlado periódicamente por nutricionistas y médicos* para comprobar que no haya ninguna carencia de vitaminas.

Ferrando asegura que *este tipo de dietas se han puesto de moda* y que son muchos los padres que reclaman a los comedores de las escuelas que se siga este tipo de alimentación. “_Si no se controla, puede ser muy peligroso_”, asevera.

El presidente de la asociación alerta de que _“*la falta de vitamina B12 causa daños neurológicos irreversibles*, por lo que cuanto antes se intervenga y se normalicen los niveles vitamínicos, antes se recuperará el paciente”._

Según explica Ferrando, *en los adultos,* una dieta vegetariana con un buen equilibrio de la ingesta de proteína de origen vegetal *y algún suplemento puede llevarse a cabo sin dificultad. *En un niño, esto es mucho más complicado, puesto que “_su crecimiento requiere suplementos alimentarios y la ingesta de vitaminas y proteínas . De lo contrario los riesgos son muy altos”_, concluye.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> yo hoy me he pesado..joder he visto el 67, mal vamos. en fin ya no se que hacer. ahora mismo estoy en la ofi comiendo-: tortilla francesa de 2 huevos aceitunas negras y unos trozos de chorizo casero.
> ayer desayuné lo de siempre, comí ensalada de verano con aguacate tomate atún olivas y mayonesa casera, y de cena espagueti carbonara hechos con calabacin una poca nata, huevo, tocino casero y unas lascas de queso.



Consejo: *deja de pesarte y empieza a medirte.*

Recuerda que lo importante no es perder peso, sino perder grasa.

Las fluctuaciones del peso pueden ser por muchos motivos:

- retención de líquidos
- cambios en el ritmo de tránsito intestinal
- aumento de la musculatura
- que realmente estés engordando (oye, puede ser)

*Es fácil que, si las condiciones en que te pesas cambian, la báscula te juegue una mala pasada.
*
Por ejemplo, si la última vez te pesaste habiendo cenado ligero y vas y te pesas después de haber cenado fuerte, la diferencia puede ser tranquilamente de medio kg o más.

Si hace tres o cuatro días que no "vas", puede fluctuar otro kg.

Si estás reteniendo líquidos (por el motivo que sea), más de lo mismo.

Y si no has sido nunca de ejercicio y te has puesto a hacer cosas serias, puedes estar creando músculo más deprisa de lo que quemas grasa (sobre todo si tienes predisposición a muscular con facilidad)

¿Qué hacemos entonces? Tratar de calcular cómo fluctúa tu *peso graso*, en lugar del peso total (graso+magro).

Los métodos fetén requieren equipamiento específico, por lo que tendrías con casi total seguridad que ir a una clínica especializada y pagar (no mola).

Pero existen cantidad de métodos *aproximados* para los que sólo necesitas una cinta métrica, y que en general te dan valores con una precisión de 2 o 3 puntos porcentuales de grasa...

...lo cual es relevante para conocer tu ESTADO, pero no tanto para conocer tu PROGRESO: el error de los métodos se debe a tus características específicas y cómo varían respecto a la media, por lo que será siempre del mismo orden de magnitud. Por tanto, si usas siempre el mismo método y este te dice que has bajado de un 22% a un 19% de grasa corporal, puede que en vez de 22 fueran 25 y que en vez de 19 sean 22, pero lo que es seguro es que has bajado ese 3%...

Si buscas en google por "body fat calculator" te salen chorrocientas calculadoras que usan diferentes fórmulas basadas en medidas corporales.

MORALEJA: sólo con una cinta, un boli, un papel, una báscula y estas calculadoras, puedes hacer un seguimiento de tu "peso graso" y ver si de verdad estás engordando o los aumentos de peso se deben a otros factores.

EDIT: Y *tú ya sabes la respuesta*, no te cansas de repetirnos que te ves mejor, más prieta, pero que la jodía báscula no baja.

Estás *confundiendo indicadores (peso corporal) con objetivos (verte mejor y estar más sana)*.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2016 at 09:15 ----------

Más chapa que se me ha ocurrido: yo solía estar "orgulloso" de mi báscula con impedanciómetro. Pues ya, para nada.

El impedanciómetro me trolea cosa mala. Las fluctuaciones en el porcentaje de grasa medido en base a mínimos cambios de las condiciones de contorno hacen que no haya manera de saber si he perdido o ganado grasa de verdad o sólo es que tenía los pies sudados, o si hace más calor o más frío, o si estoy más o menos hidratado, etc.

Pero la cinta métrica (y las tallas de la ropa, y el cinturón) no engaña, al menos no si lo haces bien.

Entendiendo por bien:

- medirte de semana en semana, o mejor, de quincena en quincena
- tomar todas las medidas tres veces y hacer la media (para minimizar el factor error de medición)
- no hacerte "trampas al solitario", o en su defecto, tratar de hacerte siempre las mismas trampas


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (4 Jul 2016)

..............


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Jul 2016)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Ya se ha demostrado que la noticia era falsa. A ver si vemos rectificaciones en medios u opiniones, aunque no albergo esperanza alguna



¿Se ha demostrado? ¿Dónde?

Porque yo no hago más que buscar y lo que he encontrado es:

- Que la niña lo que tenía era un severo déficit de B-12
- Que la estaban destetando (con 2 años, no con 6 meses, ojo)
- Que los padres eran veganos
- Que al parecer comía queso, aunque no dicen cual ni cuanto.
- Que *un senador* (no un médico, sino un señor con su propia agenda política y cuya opinión no tiene por qué ser neutral *ni válida*) dice que todo es una campaña orquestada por la industria láctea, y que el problema ha sido el destete, y que sucede de vez en cuando a veganos y no veganos.

Aquí la opinión de alguien que, al menos, es un sanitario (enfermero pediátrico) con experiencia profesional en infantes.

[Actualizada] Ingresan en la UCI a una niña de 2 años por llevar una dieta vegana mal controlada

Resumen para vagos: una carencia severa de B-12 no es algo que suceda de un día para otro, ni como consecuencia de un destete salvo que la madre sea idiota (_meaning_, que si la niña se pasa una semana sin comer porque quiere teta, la dejes desnutrirse por cabezonería pura). 

Para tener una carencia severa de B-12 "achacable" al destete (y la consecuente subalimentación *transitoria* del futuro ex-lactante mientras se adapta a su nueva alimentación) tenías que traer una carencia siquiera moderada de B-12 de casa, como quien dice.

¿Y de dónde viene esa carencia de B-12 inicial? Se me ocurren unas ideícas:

- La niña comía sólidos y leche materna. Entre otras cosas queso, que sí, es una fuente de B-12 (y según qué quesos, ojo), pero me pregunto *cuánto queso* es necesario para cubrir en exclusiva las cantidades recomendables de B-12

- La otra fuente relevante de B-12 que tenía era la leche materna... o sea, en caso de que *la madre vegana estuviera bien surtida*. Porque, digo yo, que si tan necesaria es la B-12, será porque no la podemos sintetizar ex-novo por nuestra cuenta. Es decir, que la leche materna *sólo tendrá esa vitamina si previamente estaba en la madre*. La madre vegana, que tendría que sacar su B-12, en el mejor de los casos, de suplementos vitamínicos, y en el peor, de ningún sitio.

MORALEJA: La noticia sólo sería falsa si tomamos el titular en sentido literal, cosa que de todos modos es absurdo ya que los titulares se parecen a la realidad como un huevo a una castaña.

Pero es CIERTO que el motivo último de que la niña ingresara en la UCI es una carencia grave de vitamina b-12, y más que probable que esa carencia tenga que ver con el hecho de que la madre era vegana.


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (4 Jul 2016)

..............


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Jul 2016)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> No he leído que los padres fuesen veganos, la madre también comía queso. El queso que comían era parmesano
> 
> Que la estuvieran destetando con 2 años llama la atención, pero no debería hacerlo y no tiene nada que ver con su déficit de b12
> 
> ...



Me cuesta creer que entre los que comen carne pueda haber carencia de B-12, sinceramente.

Más que nada porque 120 gramos de carne de ternera ya cubren las necesidades de B-12 de un adulto, y tal.

Y eso sin entrar en alimentos específicamente ricos en B-12 como las sardinas (100 gr aportan 10 veces la cantidad de B-12 diaria) o el hígado de ternera (con un filete de 100 gr tienes un chute de b-12 para UN MES).

El problema aquí es que, si quitas la carne y el pescado, aunque comas huevos y lácteos te las sigues viendo y deseando para tomar suficiente B-12, porque tendrías que tomar dos huevos o dos vasos grandes de leche o cuarto de kg de queso al día, todos los días.

Y ya, si lo que tienes es una niña tomando leche materna (0,1 mcg/100g en el mejor de los casos, o sea que necesitaría casi un litro al día) o 60 gr de queso (que para un niño de esa edad no es precisamente poco), y le quitas la leche que era lo fácil, pues ya está el cirio montado.

Que lo que digo, un déficit de B-12 no sucede de un día para otro. Para llegar a que ingresen a la niña, es que llevaba con la b-12 baja la intemerata de tiempo, y el destete ha sido la puntilla.

EDIT: Según La Repubblica, los padres sí que eran veganos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Cuánto pensáis qué se puede perder en 3 y 6 meses respectivamente?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Mi parienta perdió 12 kilos el primer mes (10 de grasa) y 5 kilos el mes siguiente haciendo dieta cetogénica muy estricta. Después ya no perdió más porqué ya estaba en su peso. Cuando dejó de estar en cetosis subió 2 kilos de agua en un par de días. 

Supongo que si te sobran muchos kilos todavía se puede perder mucho más.


----------



## bambum (4 Jul 2016)

Un aporte.

La dieta mediterránea con aceite o frutos secos adelgaza más que la baja en grasa | Cultura y ocio | Edición Comunitat Valenciana | Agencia EFE

No lo pego que estoy en el movil.

Y lo que muchos pensaremos: lo que sobra es tanto gofio y papas arrugás.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Jul 2016)

Actualizo mi último post que fue por semana santa creo, y que da una idea general de como voy desde que dejé harinas y azúcares casi hace un año(empecé en septiembre).

Antecedentes: Ectomorfo puro, 180 cm, *actualmente 60 kg(el año pasado poe esta época estaria en 53 kg a ojo)*. Practico deporte a diario.

Bien, pues como se pude comprobar, he aumentado unos 7 kilos, algo que para mí es tremendamente dificil de conseguir y sobretodo de mantener.

Actualmente ya soy capaz de hacer ayunos desde la cena hasta la comida del dia siguiente, sin tener hambre, ni falta de energia ni nada. Es más, cuando hago el ayuno(que no lo hago a propósito, sino que me levanto sin hambre, me tomo un vaso de agua y como cuando me da hambre, que suele ser en la hora de la comida) esa mañana estoy más despejado mentalmente y físicamente. Curioso la verdad.

Cero, pero lo que es cero ansiedad por picoteo entre horas, deseo de dulce, harinas...antes cuando empezaba esta forma de alimentación y pasaba por delante de una pizzeria, se me hacia la boca agua. Ahora es que ese olor amargo de cuando la masa se mete en el horno me repugna. Increible.

Tema alimentación: Lo que más como son verduras y frutas, seguido de carnes, pescados, huevos, legumbres, frutos secos, mantequillas... En todas las comidas del dia como verdura/legumbres acompañado de carnes/pescados/huevos. Puede en alguna comida faltar el tema de chicha pero lo que no falta son las verduras. 

Y por ahora ya está. A remalcar el tema del ayuno que en mi caso es involuntario, no me mentalizo ni me preparo a hacerlo. Sale solo.

Un saludo a todos, y en especial al hamijo Sugus que hace que nos peguemos una buenas risas con sus aportes:X


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jul 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Actualizo mi último post que fue por semana santa creo, y que da una idea general de como voy desde que dejé harinas y azúcares casi hace un año(empecé en septiembre).
> 
> Antecedentes: Ectomorfo puro, 180 cm, *actualmente 60 kg(el año pasado poe esta época estaria en 53 kg a ojo)*. Practico deporte a diario.
> 
> ...




Tu caso es paradigmático.
Comes menos veces ( y seguramente menos cantidad que antes) y has subido 7 kilos de peso (Que seguramente serán casi todos de músculo).

La de gente que hay delgada, hinchándose a protes, a comer cada 2 horas y que no hay manera... Y tu ayunas y subes 7 kilos :Aplauso:

Otro ejemplo más de que cuando uno lleva a su organismo a un estilo de vida evolutivo, las cosas se reajustan. El que tiene que perder peso, lo pierde, y el que tiene que ganar, lo gana.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jul 2016)

Las 11 Mayores Mentiras del Sistema de Nutrición Oficial

Os dejo este buen resumen...


----------



## Alcazar (4 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que entre los que comen carne pueda haber carencia de B-12, sinceramente.
> 
> Más que nada porque 120 gramos de carne de ternera ya cubren las necesidades de B-12 de un adulto, y tal.
> 
> ...



Si es posible, los fitatos del trigo tienen el efecto de bloquear notablemente la absorción de nutrientes, mucha gente come carne si, pero entremezclada con cantidades industriales de trigo (bocadillos, pizzas, pasta....). 

De hecho, toda la harina que se comercializa esta enriquecida con vitaminas del grupo c. De lo contrario, se desencadenaría una pandemia de escorbuto entre los come piensos.


----------



## Pirro (4 Jul 2016)

23 días sin harinas, -7 kg y 5 cm menos de perímetro abdominal. La tensión arterial ha bajado sensiblemente situándose en niveles que para mí eran imposibles sin captopril (12/7) aunque la mejora en la TA quizá se deba al gramo de vitamina C que consumo diariamente desde hace una semana. He cambiado un fármaco por un suplemento y parece que funciona.

Como anécdota, antes de ayer quise darme un homenaje y mandarme una pizza y me sorprendió sobremanera el hecho de ser incapaz de comerme media pizza (antes caían dos sin dificultad) y al poco de empezar a comer la sensación de hinchazón era enorme. No podía....a la mañana siguiente amanecí descompuesto.

Seguimos en línea. Cuando alcance el peso objetivo colgaré fotos en este hilo. Este mes de julio empezaré con una rutina de ketlebell para no quedarme fofiflaco dentro de unos meses.

No había visto un hilo tan grandioso y con tanto impacto en mi vida desde que leí sobre bitcoin en este foro. 

Gracias a todos los que intervenís.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que entre los que comen carne pueda haber carencia de B-12, sinceramente.
> 
> Más que nada porque 120 gramos de carne de ternera ya cubren las necesidades de B-12 de un adulto, y tal.
> 
> ...



Lo que es seguro que pures de verdura y pollo o ternera (como toda la vida), no le daban.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2016 at 21:21 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Tu caso es paradigmático.
> Comes menos veces ( y seguramente menos cantidad que antes) y has subido 7 kilos de peso (Que seguramente serán casi todos de músculo).
> 
> La de gente que hay delgada, hinchándose a protes, a comer cada 2 horas y que no hay manera... Y tu ayunas y subes 7 kilos :Aplauso:
> ...



Pues si que es paradigmatico. Segun los disparates que hemos leido ultimamente Pichorrica tambien viola las leyes de la fisica cuantica.

Hace lo mismo que hacemos todos control del hambre ansiosa, fuera harinas (y supongo) que mas grasas buenas. Se recupera la salud y por ende se llega a un peso de equilibrio, se pierde grasa y se aumenta musculatura.

Pichorrica comentanos que cambios fisonomicos has notado para ese aumento de peso.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2016 at 21:27 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> 23 días sin harinas, -7 kg y 5 cm menos de perímetro abdominal. La tensión arterial ha bajado sensiblemente situándose en niveles que para mí eran imposibles sin captopril (12/7) aunque la mejora en la TA quizá se deba al gramo de vitamina C que consumo diariamente desde hace una semana. He cambiado un fármaco por un suplemento y parece que funciona.
> 
> Como anécdota, antes de ayer quise darme un homenaje y mandarme una pizza y me sorprendió sobremanera el hecho de ser incapaz de comerme media pizza (antes caían dos sin dificultad) y al poco de empezar a comer la sensación de hinchazón era enorme. No podía....a la mañana siguiente amanecí descompuesto.
> 
> ...



Joder siete kilos en 23 dias parece mucho. De cuantos partias?


----------



## Pirro (4 Jul 2016)

106 -107 kgs midiendo 1.82. Y con todo no estaba tan orondo como cabría pensar viendo esos datos pues soy de constitución "fuerte". 

También hay que decir que los primeros dos kgs los perdí en los primeros 3 días por lo que a buen seguro eran líquido acumulado, no grasa....


----------



## Alcazar (4 Jul 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> 106 -107 kgs midiendo 1.82. Y con todo no estaba tan orondo como cabría pensar viendo esos datos pues soy de constitución "fuerte".
> 
> También hay que decir que los primeros dos kgs los perdí en los primeros 3 días por lo que a buen seguro eran líquido acumulado, no grasa....



Mala excusa hamijo.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2016)

De hecho, esa es la razón por la cual los alfas de las manads de depredadores se reservan como primer bocado el de hígado y vísceras.

Lo mismo que entre los humanos (en tiempo de los abuelos... el cura, el médico, etc) con los sesos y otras vísceras.

Concretamente, los sesos son básicamente grasa, colesterol, proteínas y vitaminas (incluída la C)... con tasa de azúcar y carbohidratos CERO.





nightprowler dijo:


> Me da hasta pena verte hacer el ridiculo tambien con el escorbuto , dos datos solamente a ver si te das cuenta tu solo de la chorrada de argumento que es el escorbuto
> 
> 1 Los seres humanos somos de los ESCASOS animales que no sintetizamos vitamina C
> 
> ...


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Jul 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo que es seguro que pures de verdura y pollo o ternera (como toda la vida), no le daban.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jul-2016 at 21:21 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues los cambios son sobretodo la ganancia de musculo y la perdida de la poca grasa que supongo que para mi cuerpo le sobraría. Sigo siendo un bicho palo, pero se me notan perfectamente los músculos, y no como pasaba antes que era un espantapájaros, que solo se entaban los huesos.


----------



## Raullucu (5 Jul 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> 23 días sin harinas, -7 kg y 5 cm menos de perímetro abdominal. La tensión arterial ha bajado sensiblemente situándose en niveles que para mí eran imposibles sin captopril (12/7) aunque la mejora en la TA quizá se deba al gramo de vitamina C que consumo diariamente desde hace una semana. He cambiado un fármaco por un suplemento y parece que funciona.
> 
> Como anécdota, antes de ayer quise darme un homenaje y mandarme una pizza y me sorprendió sobremanera el hecho de ser incapaz de comerme media pizza (antes caían dos sin dificultad) y al poco de empezar a comer la sensación de hinchazón era enorme. No podía....a la mañana siguiente amanecí descompuesto.



Precisamente este domingo me ha pasado lo mismo. Me he hecho una pizza, incluyendo la masa, dejándola fermentar, buenas harinas de espelta, muchos vegetales frescos. Sólo pude comerme 2 trozos y ya estaba empachado. Luego toda la tarde hinchado y con muchos gases, amén de el descontrol total en el baño al día siguiente, que también lo pasé revuelto. Mira que me fascina el tema de hacer y ver evolucionar las masas, pero creo que para mi se han acabado, se las haré sólo a las visitas.

En cuanto al a tensión, llevo una buena temporada con ella ligeramente baja, cuando siempre la he tenido perfecta, lo que a veces me provoca cierta desgana.

Pichorrica, enhorabuena por esa ganancia muscular, los que somos como tú sabemos lo que cuesta ganar un miserable kg.

Salu2.


----------



## Dabicito (5 Jul 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Actualizo mi último post que fue por semana santa creo, y que da una idea general de como voy desde que dejé harinas y azúcares casi hace un año(empecé en septiembre).
> 
> Antecedentes: Ectomorfo puro, 180 cm, *actualmente 60 kg(el año pasado poe esta época estaria en 53 kg a ojo)*. Practico deporte a diario.
> 
> ...






Es imposible que ganaras músculo y perdieras grasa, siempre se ganan las dos cosas.

A no ser que seas deportista, en cuyo caso sí puede ser.


----------



## ALCOY (5 Jul 2016)

Enga va...

hace algunas semanas colgué un enlace respecto a alimentación deportiva y estudios de tipo de ejercicio e incidencia si la carga se hacía con hidratos o con grasas, pero estoy perro y no me apetece buscarlo...

Tengo un amigo que quiere participar en noviembre en el Desafio Lurbel Aitana que es una marcha-carrera de montaña con 3 modalidades 40 kms-80 kms y 120 kms.

Desafio Lurbel AITANA 2016 | DESAFIO LURBEL

como mi amigo está amariconado solo va a hacer la de 40 kms, más que corredor es marchador a un ritmo altísimo... por la dureza de la prueba y cantidad de subidas y bajadas y desniveles acumulados la duración en su caso puede estar de 7 a 9 horas...

éste es el perfil de la prueba de 40 k







¿qué alimentación sería más conveniente antes y durante?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Jul 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> 23 días sin harinas, -7 kg y 5 cm menos de perímetro abdominal. La tensión arterial ha bajado sensiblemente situándose en niveles que para mí eran imposibles sin captopril (12/7) aunque la mejora en la TA quizá se deba al gramo de vitamina C que consumo diariamente desde hace una semana. He cambiado un fármaco por un suplemento y parece que funciona.
> 
> Como anécdota, antes de ayer quise darme un homenaje y mandarme una pizza y me sorprendió sobremanera el hecho de ser incapaz de comerme media pizza (antes caían dos sin dificultad) y al poco de empezar a comer la sensación de hinchazón era enorme. No podía....a la mañana siguiente amanecí descompuesto.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu aportación, un saludo!

:Aplauso:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2016)

Se huele la desesperación de la industria. Fijaos en esta nueva noticia, sobre todo en el titular: "Se acabó la discusión"::

Se acabó la discusión: la pasta no engorda . El Correo

:XX::


----------



## Alcazar (5 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Se huele la desesperación de la industria. Fijaos en esta nueva noticia, sobre todo en el titular: "Se acabó la discusión"::
> 
> Se acabó la discusión: la pasta no engorda . El Correo
> 
> :XX::



Por lo que he leído en comentarios de otros medios, el anuncio lo ha patrocinado barilla.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2016)

Están acojonados!


----------



## autsaider (5 Jul 2016)

Pregunta ¿como evitáis el desbalance entre omega 3 y 6?

Los vegetales con omega 3 se estropean antes. Los animales alimentados con omega 3 cuestan más. Así que la tendencia en el mundo de la alimentación es suprimir los omega 3.

En el paleolítico comíamos una proporción de uno a uno, y ahora es de 100 a uno.

Podemos comprar aceite de lino o algún otro aceite rico en omega 3, pero siempre está en mal estado.


----------



## Alcazar (5 Jul 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta ¿como evitáis el desbalance entre omega 3 y 6?
> 
> Los vegetales con omega 3 se estropean antes. Los animales alimentados con omega 3 cuestan más. Así que la tendencia en el mundo de la alimentación es suprimir los omega 3.
> 
> ...



Eliminar cualquier producto con aceites de semillas rancios saturados de omega 6 (colza, girasol, algodón, pepita de uva, soja, palma...).

Ponerse hasta arriba de pescado (caballas, sardinas, jureles, boquerones, hueva e hígado de bacalao...).


----------



## eljos (5 Jul 2016)

Estoy leyendo el libro "cerebro de pan" y no me convence en absoluto. Busco en internet relación entre colesterol y desarrollo cognitivo y todos los artículos son contrarios a lo que enuncia el libro. 
Seguiré leyéndolo, pero me parece flojete en argumentos.

Enviado desde mi ONE E1003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OGULNIO (5 Jul 2016)

Vuelvo a entrar y cuento novedades:

He seguido los consejos, llevo desde el 27 de junio comiendo más (denso) porque no consigo comer más volumen.


Los primeros días pasé de 1200 calorías el lunes 27 y los tres días posteriores, con myfitnesspal, de media, me quedé en 1029 calorías...bajé!
Motivo: mucha saciedad y falta de apetito, el estómago "empachado" durante muchas horas los macros unos 55 gr grasa, 81 g proteína y 27 gr de carbos.

Pensé: "Rauxa ha dicho que coma más" y me forcé a comer más...difícil misión : y cambié a unos 102 gr grasa, 93 gr proteína y 19 gr carbos, subiendo a unas 1600 calorías durante el pasado fin de semana.

Ayer y hoy tengo poquísima hambre, y me paso horas y horas concentrada trabajando, sin pensar en la comida, sin mirar el reloj...me cuesta comer a la hora de cenar... me tengo que forzar y eso no es bueno...

Si no hay hambre no se come, pero entonces como muy poco, como antes, solo que los macros han cambiado, he subido mucho la grasa y un poco la proteína, bajando los carbos.

No me he pesado ni noto tampoco cambios, estoy en plena menstruación y estoy en plan globo...hasta aquí el parte de la primera semana. 

Saludos a sada y demás féminas. :rolleye:


----------



## Rauxa (5 Jul 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Vuelvo a entrar y cuento novedades:
> 
> He seguido los consejos, llevo desde el 27 de junio comiendo más (denso) porque no consigo comer más volumen.
> 
> ...



No me acuerdo ahora del contexto, pero imagino que te diría que comieras más en el sentido que la mayoría cuando quiere adelgazar, lo que hacer es comer menos cantidad. Y nunca se sacia del todo. Con lo cual, va comiendo cada 2-3 horas. Poco, pero a menudo.

Así que imagino que te dije de comer más. O sea, hasta la saciendad, pero solo cuando tengas hambre. Si no hay hambre ni comas.
Come con hambre, bebe con sed. 
Yo ayuno siempre y a veces como tanto que a la hora de la cena no hay hambre. Eso es que mi cuerpo ya va saciado.

Tu ya vas saciada. Ahora comes bien. Aumenta grasa, baja hidratos. Como estás haciendo pocas comidas al día, el cuerpo empezará a quemar grasa. A lo mejor comerás tan poco como antes, pero cambiando macros, tu cuerpo va más nutrido y saciado. Así que un poco de paciencia. Tu cuerpo en lugar de quemar músculo, como debía quemar antes, ahora quemará grasa. Hay cuerpos que se adaptan más rápido que otros. A lo mejor llevas 30 años comiendo muy mal. Y ahora le das un giro de 180º a la cosa. Paciencia.
Intenta activarte un poco. Pon en youtube:
- tabata facil, tabata easy, tabata beginner...intenta hacer 1 tabata día si, dia no. Eso te ayudará.
Y ya sabéis que con la regla os hinchais un poco, así que no tires la toalla.

Este articulo acaba de salir:
¿Quieres adelgazar? OK, deja la lógica en casa | Me gusta estar bien
No lo pongo aquí pq hay fotos. Pero veréis lo que pasa cuando se adelgaza comiendo poco.


----------



## autsaider (5 Jul 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Eliminar cualquier producto con aceites de semillas rancios saturados de omega 6 (colza, girasol, algodón, pepita de uva, soja, palma...).
> 
> Ponerse hasta arriba de pescado (caballas, sardinas, jureles, boquerones, hueva e hígado de bacalao...).



A los pescados les veo dos problemas: el mercurio y las piscifactorias.

Los que vienen de piscifactorias no contienen omega 3. Y los que vienen del mar están saturados de contaminantes.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Jul 2016)

Tico dijo:


> A los pescados les veo dos problemas: el mercurio y las piscifactorias.
> 
> Los que vienen de piscifactorias no contienen omega 3. Y los que vienen del mar están saturados de contaminantes.



Y las verduras vendrán rociadas con vete a saber qué.

Habrá que comer 50 kilos de sardinas para contaminarte tú. 
A mi cuando alguien me viene con esas, le digo que él, a la hora de comer unas galletitas, un donuts o tomarse una cocacola, no le importa mucho la mierda que se está metiendo en ese momento.

Por más mercurio que lleve el pescado, el beneficio de comerlo, es mucho mayor que el beneficio de no comerlo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No me acuerdo ahora del contexto, pero imagino que te diría que comieras más en el sentido que la mayoría cuando quiere adelgazar, lo que hacer es comer menos cantidad. Y nunca se sacia del todo. Con lo cual, va comiendo cada 2-3 horas. Poco, pero a menudo.
> 
> Así que imagino que te dije de comer más. O sea, hasta la saciendad, pero solo cuando tengas hambre. Si no hay hambre ni comas.
> Come con hambre, bebe con sed.
> ...



Muy bueno el artículo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jul 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Vuelvo a entrar y cuento novedades:
> 
> He seguido los consejos, llevo desde el 27 de junio comiendo más (denso) porque no consigo comer más volumen.
> 
> ...



Realmente no veo normal 'subsistir' con tan pocas calorias. Ya no hablamos de contar calorias que segun su teoria deberias estar en los huesos.

Esta claro que la bioquimica manda antes que el aporte calorico. Aumentar el aporte calorico no son solo las calorias es tambien los nutrientes que las acompañan. Todo lo que sea menos de 1.500 me parece muy poco.

Sera mania mia pero siguen sin convencerme las dietas cetogenicas, que por la cantidad de carbos que pones es practicamente lo que estas haciendo. Los carbos sanos normalmente proceden de fruta y verdura, frutos secos y algun tuberculo. Si consumes pocos carbos buenos consumes pocos micronutrientes.

Como he dicho es algo que yo corregiria, y en este punto no tengo mas que las pruebas de mi propia experiencia. Unos dias mas otros dias menos pero un tercio de cada macro y no menos de 1.500 cal.

Si sigues estancada en peso durante mucho tiempo (incluso con esa dieta cuasicetogenica) haz ese ultimo cambio.

Pd. Sospecho que esa falta de hambre tambien la causa la falta de hidratos buenos.


----------



## OGULNIO (5 Jul 2016)

> Definition of low-carbohydrate diet
> Much of the controversy in the study of LCDs stems from a lack of a clear definition. The rationale of carbohydrate restriction is that, in response to lower glucose availability, changes in insulin and glucagon concentrations will direct the body away from fat storage and toward fat oxidation. There is a suggestion of a threshold effect, which has led to the clinical recommendation of *very low concentrations of carbohydrate (<20–50 g/d) in the early stages of popular diets. This typically leads to the presence of measurable ketones in the urine* and has been referred to as a very-low-carbohydrate ketogenic diet (VLCKD) or a low-carbohydrate ketogenic diet (LCKD). Potent metabolic effects are seen with such diets but, beyond the threshold response, there appears to be a continuous response to carbohydrate reduction. The nutritional intake of <200 g carbohydrate/d has been called an LCD, but most experts would not consider that to provide the metabolic changes associated with an LCKD. We suggest that LCD refers to a carbohydrate intake in the range of 50–150 g/d, which is above the level of generation of urinary ketones for most people.
> 
> Other macronutrients
> ...



Low-carbohydrate nutrition and metabolism

Gracias Rauxa. 

Tábata fácil oxímoron. 

---------- Post added 05-jul-2016 at 21:02 ----------

Ciertamente llevo mucho tiempo en hipocalórica y baja en carbohidratos.

Ya mi cuerpo no se inmuta desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Low-carbohydrate nutrition and metabolism
> 
> Gracias Rauxa.
> 
> ...



Con tu permiso lo paso a mi hilo de evidencias científicas, ya que aporta abstract y todo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No me acuerdo ahora del contexto, pero imagino que te diría que comieras más en el sentido que la mayoría cuando quiere adelgazar, lo que hacer es comer menos cantidad. Y nunca se sacia del todo. Con lo cual, va comiendo cada 2-3 horas. Poco, pero a menudo.
> 
> Así que imagino que te dije de comer más. O sea, hasta la saciendad, pero solo cuando tengas hambre. Si no hay hambre ni comas.
> Come con hambre, bebe con sed.
> ...



No dudo de la idoneidad de las cetogenicas para perder peso, pero yo soy mas de la creencia que el peso se recupera por la salud. Y menos hidratos son menos verduras-fruta, no acabo de verlo.


----------



## autsaider (5 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y las verduras vendrán rociadas con vete a saber qué.
> 
> Habrá que comer 50 kilos de sardinas para contaminarte tú.
> A mi cuando alguien me viene con esas, le digo que él, a la hora de comer unas galletitas, un donuts o tomarse una cocacola, no le importa mucho la mierda que se está metiendo en ese momento.
> ...



Si las compras ecológicas se supone que no llevan.

Pero incluso si los llevasen, la base de la cadena alimentaria siempre contiene muchos menos contaminantes que la cima.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Jul 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No dudo de la idoneidad de las cetogenicas para perder peso, pero yo soy mas de la creencia que el peso se recupera por la salud. Y menos hidratos son menos verduras-fruta, no acabo de verlo.



No hablo de dietas cetogénicas. Hablo de forma general pensando en un obeso que se atiborra a cereales. Entre meterse un 70% de hidratos (la mayoría de los cuales cereales) y meterse un 30-50% de hidratos (sin cereales), hay un abismo. O sea, lejos de una dieta cetogénica. Ignoro si Ogulnio se está metiendo un 20% de hidratos o menos. 
Lo que hago yo (que no mido ni peso nada), es ciclar hidratos. Estoy 3 días con pocos hidratos y 4 días con hidratos altos. Siempre de frutas y verduras. Y me va bien.

Yo creo que la cetogénica nos puede ir bien en un momento dado y depende del caso, pero de forma general, como digo:
- Bajar hidratos
- Subir grasas.
Sin que ello signifique estar en cetosis.


----------



## OGULNIO (5 Jul 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No dudo de la idoneidad de las cetogenicas para perder peso, pero yo soy mas de la creencia que el peso se recupera por la salud. Y menos hidratos son menos verduras-fruta, no acabo de verlo.




Tienes razón, recorto fruta, ha desaparecido de mi dieta. 

La verdura conservo las de hoja verde, brocoli,espárragos,cebolla, setas ... y cruda en ensalada, lechugas, tomate, pimiento, zanahoria. Eso sí, cantidades moderadas. 

Añado nueces, semillas lino, sesamo, calabaza, pipa girasol, y chía.

Es la tercera vez, (una cada año) que intento reducir grasa corporal con cetogénica, sin éxito, a pesar de que conozco bien las normas, no es problema de incumplimiento.

He llegado a la conclusión de que yo, o cualquiera de los que intervienen en foros o en este hilo, olvidamos contar nuestra HISTORIA PREVIA DE ALIMENTACIÓN Y DIETAS de los últimos años, y creo que ahí se establecieron los condicionantes del actual estado metabólico que "padecemos", los que tienen exceso de grasa por exceso de ingesta energética, van a tener éxito bajando los carbohidratos, los que venimos de hipocalóricas de años, venimos en un estado de "metabolismo machacado" como díce el artículo de megustaestarbien.

Ana cuenta muy bien el problema en su artículo, pero no habla de soluciones.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No hablo de dietas cetogénicas. Hablo de forma general pensando en un obeso que se atiborra a cereales. Entre meterse un 70% de hidratos (la mayoría de los cuales cereales) y meterse un 30-50% de hidratos (sin cereales), hay un abismo. O sea, lejos de una dieta cetogénica. Ignoro si Ogulnio se está metiendo un 20% de hidratos o menos.
> Lo que hago yo (que no mido ni peso nada), es ciclar hidratos. Estoy 3 días con pocos hidratos y 4 días con hidratos altos. Siempre de frutas y verduras. Y me va bien.
> 
> Yo creo que la cetogénica nos puede ir bien en un momento dado y depende del caso, pero de forma general, como digo:
> ...




Tendria que hacer las cuentas en calorias, pero en las 1600 cal, los 19 gr es cetogenica seguro. No lo veo si sostenible ni saludable en el tiempo. 

Yo tampoco lo cuento pero tengo las referencias de mis primeros meses que si contaba y estaba entre 90-120 de cada macro al dia. La verdura no debe de faltar pienso que es mejor pasarse que no llegar, y proteinas y grasas sin preocuparse lo que apetezca.

Olgurnia dixit:
los macros unos 55 gr grasa, 81 g proteína y 27 gr de carbos.

Pensé: "Rauxa ha dicho que coma más" y me forcé a comer más...difícil misión y cambié a unos 102 gr grasa, 93 gr proteína y 19 gr carbos, subiendo a unas 1600 calorías durante el pasado fin de semana.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2016 at 22:17 ----------




OGULNIO dijo:


> Tienes razón, recorto fruta, ha desaparecido de mi dieta.
> 
> La verdura conservo las de hoja verde, brocoli,espárragos,cebolla, setas ... y cruda en ensalada, lechugas, tomate, pimiento, zanahoria. Eso sí, cantidades moderadas.
> 
> ...



Yo lo haria facil. Olvidate de la bascula y come mas. Si quitas los hidratos malos, procura aumentar los buenos y grasas buenas. SON LOS DOS LADRILLOS BIOQUIMICOS QUE NORMALIZARAN TU METABOLISMO.

Proteina la que te de la gana que para algo somos omnivoros y te haran mantener la musculatura.

No te fijes tanto en la bascula y si en comer bien.


Pd. Evidentemente el ejercicio incrementara tu metabolismo derroido.


----------



## OGULNIO (5 Jul 2016)

Karlos, ejercicio practico 3 veces a la semana, primero pesas (piernas, torso, piernas) y termino con cardio moderado. 
Antes hacía más, pero precisamente por estar todo el día pendiente de la alimentación y de machacar el cuerpo con ejercicio, fuí soltando lastre y he reducido para intentar recuperarme.

Con reducción de ejercicio y comiendo de forma más estable (aunque reconozco que hipocalórica) llevo desde octubre así, estoy mejor mentalmente, antes tenía unos ataques de ánimo bajo (lacrimógeno) y mal humor oscilantes :|, vaya, un cromo.


Edito: Ya sois varios diciéndome que coma más, es la parte más difícil para mí.
Parece broma, pero el cuerpo se acostumbra a comer poco y me siento tan llena como si estuviera comiendo libremente a saciedad.


----------



## Dabicito (5 Jul 2016)

Muy cierto, y que sirva de consejo. Cuando se adelgaza a base de dieta/ejercicio de alta intensidad y se llega a un peso óptimo hay que cambiar la mentalidad. Una vez que se consigue el objetico hay que ir soltando lastre, hacer ejercicio de mantenimiento, de calidad, no pegarse tantas palizas. Lo digo por experiencia.



OGULNIO dijo:


> He llegado a la conclusión de que yo, o cualquiera de los que intervienen en foros o en este hilo, olvidamos contar nuestra HISTORIA PREVIA DE ALIMENTACIÓN Y DIETAS de los últimos años, y creo que ahí se establecieron los condicionantes del actual estado metabólico que "padecemos", los que tienen exceso de grasa por exceso de ingesta energética, van a tener éxito bajando los carbohidratos, los que venimos de hipocalóricas de años, venimos en un estado de "metabolismo machacado" como díce el artículo de megustaestarbien.
> 
> Ana cuenta muy bien el problema en su artículo, pero no habla de soluciones.



Coincido contigo. Aquí quien más y quien menos tuvimos malos hábitos y malas dietas, empezamos a comer a nuestra manera y ahora somos activistas radicales de determinadas formas de comer.


----------



## Pirro (5 Jul 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Mala excusa hamijo.



:XX: :XX:

No quiero engañar a nadie, estoy barrigón y tal pero hay un factor de "percepción subjetiva" de la gordura. Estando enpancetado, si tus espaldas son considerablemente más anchas que tus caderas se te verá siempre menos gordo que a quién le sucede a la inversa.


----------



## Dabicito (5 Jul 2016)

las espaldas anchas "se hacen" con los ejercicios adecuados. Cualquiera puede tener un cuerpo en forma de V si se lo propone.


----------



## Panko21 (5 Jul 2016)

Ogulnio busca dieta inversa y tumba metabólica, me da que las mujeres sois propensas hormonalmente más que los hombres


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jul 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Karlos, ejercicio practico 3 veces a la semana, primero pesas (piernas, torso, piernas) y termino con cardio moderado.
> Antes hacía más, pero precisamente por estar todo el día pendiente de la alimentación y de machacar el cuerpo con ejercicio, fuí soltando lastre y he reducido para intentar recuperarme.
> 
> Con reducción de ejercicio y comiendo de forma más estable (aunque reconozco que hipocalórica) llevo desde octubre así, estoy mejor mentalmente, antes tenía unos ataques de ánimo bajo (lacrimógeno) y mal humor oscilantes :|, vaya, un cromo.
> ...



No te digo que te pongas fina a fruta pero si a verdura. Hay una forma facil que son los pures y los 'gazpachos'. Los 'gazpachos' es verdura cruda con base de tomate. Los pures me gustan mas porque son muy digestivos te tomas un litro y te quedas tan ancho. Cocer unos veinte minutos enrasado de agua.

Acabo de hacerme uno con un calabacin grande, dos zanahorias y una cebolla, aceite y un pelin de sal. Ha caido casi el litro. Ademas un filete de ternera un huevo plancha y una raja pequeña de sandia. Mañana meare como un campeon.


----------



## Alcazar (5 Jul 2016)

Tico dijo:


> A los pescados les veo dos problemas: el mercurio y las piscifactorias.
> 
> Los que vienen de piscifactorias no contienen omega 3. Y los que vienen del mar están saturados de contaminantes.




De piscifactorias solo como mejillones, que se crían con plancton natural.

Lo del mercurio es propaganda de Greenpeace y demás lobbys veganos para que dejemos de comer pescado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Se huele la desesperación de la industria. Fijaos en esta nueva noticia, sobre todo en el titular: "Se acabó la discusión"::
> 
> Se acabó la discusión: la pasta no engorda . El Correo
> 
> :XX::



Nos ha jodío, que no engorda...

...engorda el que se la come


----------



## Clavisto (6 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nos ha jodío, que no engorda...
> 
> ...engorda el que se la come



Muy fino, sí señor.

De hecho la nocilla tampoco engorda; sólo quien se la come.


----------



## montella (6 Jul 2016)

¿Que pensais de aquellos estudios q dicen q la ingesta de proteinas tambien dispara la insulina?


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jul 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> las espaldas anchas "se hacen" con los ejercicios adecuados. Cualquiera puede tener un cuerpo en forma de V si se lo propone.



Dominadas con agarre prono, más ancho que la anchura del cuerpo, es el secreto.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Gumersindo (7 Jul 2016)

¿A que no sabéis quién ha patrocinado el estudio ese que dice que la pasta no engorda?



> *Lo studio è stato parzialmente supportato da Barilla S.p.a*. through the MISE (Italian Ministry of Economic Development) within the frame of the ATENA program MI01_00093 – New Technologies for Made in Italy (D.I. PII MI 6/3/2008) and Epicomed Research S.r.l.



Balla, no me lo hexperaba.


----------



## bambum (7 Jul 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> De piscifactorias solo como mejillones, que se crían con plancton natural.
> 
> Lo del mercurio es propaganda de Greenpeace y demás lobbys veganos para que dejemos de comer pescado.



Como gallego debo protestar. Los mejillones no son de piscifactoría, son "criados" en plataformas llamadas bateas, en medio del mar, lo único que se hace es "sembrar" el mejillón en ellas.

Vamos que es como decir que un tomate ecológico sembrado es de invernadero.

También se "siembran", almejas, navajas, berberechos ... (estos ya en los arenales).


----------



## Dabicito (7 Jul 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Dominadas con agarre prono, más ancho que la anchura del cuerpo, es el secreto.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Cierto, y si las haces controlando la bajada todavía mejor.

Observo que hay mucha gente que intenta hacer 15 dominadas, y las hacen mal. Es mejor hacer 10 correctamente.


----------



## demolision (7 Jul 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> las espaldas anchas "se hacen" con los ejercicios adecuados. Cualquiera puede tener un cuerpo en forma de V si se lo propone.



me interesa!!! que ejercicios recomiendas?


----------



## Dabicito (7 Jul 2016)

pues todos aquellos que trabajen el dorsal; los hombros, incluso la espalda baja; 

hacer dominadas al principio es imposible sin bajar peso y un entrenamiento a base de hombros y máquina de polea. 

en abdominales la posición plancha refuerza y curva la espalda. Cuanto más complicado mejor (levantando pierna y brazo inversos etc)

luego te digo más


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jul 2016)

lo de controlar la bajada sólo se debe hacer sin peso y cuando controlas bien (haces bastantes de manera cómoda con tu peso).


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (8 Jul 2016)

..............


----------



## Gumersindo (8 Jul 2016)

Ay! Perdón, he entrado pensando que era el hilo ese de nutrición en el que se hablaba del efecto de harinas y azúcar. No me he dado cuenta que era el hilo de culturismo, sigan, sigan ustedes y disculpen el off topic 

Edito para offtopiquear un poco más. ¿Un hilo con más de 600.000 visitas no merece chincheta? Manda carajo.


----------



## Archmigue (8 Jul 2016)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Ay! Perdón, he entrado pensando que era el hilo ese de nutrición en el que se hablaba del efecto de harinas y azúcar. No me he dado cuenta que era el hilo de culturismo, sigan, sigan ustedes y disculpen el off topic
> 
> Edito para offtopiquear un poco más. ¿Un hilo con más de 600.000 visitas no merece chincheta? Manda carajo.



+1

(10Cacacteres)


----------



## Dabicito (8 Jul 2016)

nada que ver con el culturismo, son consejos complementarios a la nutrición, y son accesibles a cualquiera. Es cuestión de probar.


----------



## Indignado (8 Jul 2016)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo mismo que entre los humanos (en tiempo de los abuelos... el cura, el médico, etc) con los sesos y otras vísceras.



Pues hemos perdidos las costumbres , el otro día compre hígado de cerdo (muy barato por cierto y nutritivo) y en la cola unos chavales de 19 años con sus pizzas me miraban con cara de loco :XX:

El hígado de ternera encebollado es una exquisitez :baba:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jul 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> Pues hemos perdidos las costumbres , el otro día compre hígado de cerdo (muy barato por cierto y nutritivo) y en la cola unos chavales de 19 años con sus pizzas me miraban con cara de loco :XX:
> 
> El hígado de ternera encebollado es una exquisitez :baba:



En algún sitio he leído que el hígado de ternera tiene más vitamina C que cualquier fruta o verdura que te puedas comer. Y es bastante barato.


----------



## Pirro (9 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En algún sitio he leído que el hígado de ternera tiene más vitamina C que cualquier fruta o verdura que te puedas comer. Y es bastante barato.



Una excelente fuente proteica rica en micronutrientes y en vitaminas -y bien cocinado es un manjar-. Sobre el papel una joya alimenticia pero a efectos prácticos, habida cuenta de la mierda que comen los animales de granja al uso también te comes los antibióticos y demás cosas químicas que le hayan dado al bicho.

Aún así yo creo que los beneficios son mayores que los perjuicios, pero no lo comería con demasiada frecuencia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jul 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> Una excelente fuente proteica rica en micronutrientes y en vitaminas -y bien cocinado es un manjar-. Sobre el papel una joya alimenticia pero a efectos prácticos, habida cuenta de la mierda que comen los animales de granja al uso también te comes los antibióticos y demás cosas químicas que le hayan dado al bicho.
> 
> Aún así yo creo que los beneficios son mayores que los perjuicios, pero no lo comería con demasiada frecuencia.



Y el d vaca criado con pasto y libre ya no es tan barato...


----------



## MAUSER (9 Jul 2016)

Mejor el hígado de cordero.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Jul 2016)

Chicken, liver, all classes, cooked, simmered Nutrition Facts & Calories

De vitamina C más bien poquito, y cocinado menos.

Y montones de hierro hemo, que es tóxico para el ser humano.

Chicken, liver, all classes, cooked, simmered Nutrition Facts & Calories


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (9 Jul 2016)

voy a llevar a cabo un reto de 10 semanas, entre otras cosas haré la dieta paleo

empiezo el lunes, seguidme si veis que tal
Programa de desintoxicación físico mental, #RESET, ¿te apuntas? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Jul 2016)

Razón de más para la idea que comenté, las granjas especializadas para suministrar este tipo de productos a asociaciones de consumidores de la llamada "paleo".



Pirro dijo:


> Una excelente fuente proteica rica en micronutrientes y en vitaminas -y bien cocinado es un manjar-. Sobre el papel una joya alimenticia pero a efectos prácticos, habida cuenta de la mierda que comen los animales de granja al uso también te comes los antibióticos y demás cosas químicas que le hayan dado al bicho.
> 
> Aún así yo creo que los beneficios son mayores que los perjuicios, pero no lo comería con demasiada frecuencia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jul 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Chicken, liver, all classes, cooked, simmered Nutrition Facts & Calories
> 
> De vitamina C más bien poquito, y cocinado menos.
> 
> ...



"Entre las propiedades nutricionales del hígado de ternera cabe también destacar que tiene los siguientes nutrientes: 19,37 g. de proteínas, 7,93 mg. de calcio, 0 g. de fibra, 316 mg. de potasio, 3,48 mg. de yodo, 4,20 g. de carbohidratos, 19,54 mg. de magnesio, 87 mg. de sodio, 0,24 mg. de vitamina B1, 0,18 mg. de vitamina B6, *22,60 mg. de vitamina C*, 0,44 ug. de vitamina D, 0,28 mg. de vitamina E, 306 mg. de fósforo, 136 kcal. de calorías, 333 mg. de colesterol, 4,60 g. de grasa y 460 mg. de purinas."

Hígado de ternera - Propiedades del hígado de ternera


----------



## Indignado (9 Jul 2016)

El hilo esta un poco muerto , ¿hay alguien más que cocine con esto?







Cuando llegue el invierno me voy a tomar una cucharada diaria en honor a sugus 



MAUSER dijo:


> Mejor el hígado de cordero.



¿Razón? ienso:


----------



## MAUSER (10 Jul 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> El hilo esta un poco muerto , ¿hay alguien más que cocine con esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Porque el cordero es un animal mas difícil de estabular y generalmente con menos tratamientos o sustancias químicas añadidas que vacas y cerdos.


----------



## Qui (10 Jul 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> El hilo esta un poco muerto , ¿hay alguien más que cocine con esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo mismo lo suelo usar. También mantequilla y aceite, según me dé y según sea lo que vaya a comer.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2016)

Para los que tengás -con razón- miedo a la basura que meten en la ganadería os recomiendo algo que puede ser la solución.

La carne de equino. Independiente de que sea más magra y con otro sabor, hay una cosa importantísima en esta especie.

1- Por lo sensible que es a cualquier infección o enfermedad -si les entra algo cascan rápidamente y no suelen reaccionar a tratamientos, menos si son prolongados- es muy baja la probabilidad de que alberguen basura en su organismo.

2- Tenemos una abundancia tal de estos animales viviendo en semilibertad, de hecho no entran en todo el año en las cuadras salvo en excepciones de grandes nevadas, que incluso su precio es bastante más asequible que otros tipos de carne. Se alimentan casi exclusivamente en base a pastos. Eso sí, en la fase previa al sacrificio a los potros los ceban. En esta última fase es donde podrían entrar eventuales asociaciones de consumidores para tratar de adquirir una carne más pura adquiriéndola en una fase previa a este cebo final.

En resumen, una carne muy sana, segura y en abundancia. Tenemos una mina en las montañas de todo el norte de España. Y resulta que, salvo en la zona de Valencia y Cataluña, no existe tradición de su consumo. Se suele exportar a Francia e Italia, donde es bastante más apreciada.













Quedaos con la copla, paleos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jul 2016)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Para los que tengás -con razón- miedo a la basura que meten en la ganadería os recomiendo algo que puede ser la solución.
> 
> La carne de equino. Independiente de que sea más magra y con otro sabor, hay una cosa importantísima en esta especie.
> 
> ...



Nosotros la consumimos en casi todos sus formatos. Además compramos potro asturiano en una carnicería de confianza.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2016)

Bien hecho. Es uno de los recursos alimenticios más valiosos y desconocidos de España.



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Nosotros la consumimos en casi todos sus formatos. Además compramos potro asturiano en una carnicería de confianza.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jul 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> ¿Comer caballo? Eso no entra dentro de mis tradiciones, en serio, es que no puedo, sería como comer perro, me da igual lo sano que sea.



Pues te aseguro que no lo distingues de la ternera. Quiza un sabor mas suave.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2016)

A esto es a lo que me refería con la barrera cultural. No tenemos tradición de esto en España, salvo algunas zonas.

Pero va a terminar habiendo gente que pase la barrera:

- gente que por cuestión económica no pueda permitirse otras carnes más caras.

- gente que valore su calidad más que el rechazo que produzca la idea de comer carne de equino.

PD: no se come caballo sino potros, generalmente de año a año y medio.



COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> ¿Comer caballo? Eso no entra dentro de mis tradiciones, en serio, es que no puedo, sería como comer perro, me da igual lo sano que sea.


----------



## tomcat ii (10 Jul 2016)

Hace tiempo q no como carne d caballo pero la próxima vez compro. La recuerdo gustosa pero bastante dura.


----------



## Pirro (10 Jul 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> ¿Comer caballo? Eso no entra dentro de mis tradiciones, en serio, es que no puedo, sería como comer perro, me da igual lo sano que sea.



Vi un documental sobre la inteligencia de los cerdos y ciertamente se te quitan las ganas de comer porcino. Son tan inteligentes como los perros y si los crías bien, te reconocen y pueden llegar a "quererte" como lo haría un perro. Y ahí están, denostados sin más uso que la industria alimentaria.

Pero así somos. Comemos animales. Y a priori, no creo que un caballo tenga más derecho a no ser comido que un cerdo. No deja de ser un tabú.


----------



## euforion (10 Jul 2016)

¿Cómo coméis la fruta? ¿Sola, en zumo, después de la comida, por la mañana, por la noche...?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jul 2016)

euforion dijo:


> ¿Cómo coméis la fruta? ¿Sola, en zumo, después de la comida, por la mañana, por la noche...?



Nunca por la tarde-noche, entera, a ser posible Frutos del bosque y poca cantidad, no más de 3-5 a la semana.


----------



## OGULNIO (10 Jul 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> La teoría del balance energético NO ESTÁ APOYADA POR LAS LEYES DE LA TERMODINÁMICA. NO.
> 
> *Ya sé que me vais a contestar con vaguedades (eso si contestáis que lo dudo), pero por favor, PONEDME UN SOLO ENLACE QUE DEMUESTRE QUE A IGUAL Nº DE KCAL. EN UNA DIETA, COMPARADA CON OTRA DE DIFERENTE COMPOSICIÓN PERO ISOCALÓRICA, SE PRODUCEN IGUALES O SIMILARES CAMBIOS EN PESO Y GRASA CORPORAL. SÓLO PIDO UN ENLACE.*



Gracias, gracias a todos, Rauxa, Adrenocromo, Karlos Smith, Malditos Bastardos, a Smiling Jack y Panko 21 etc

¿Motivo? Porque os molestáis en explicar una y otra y otra vez en el foro el tema de la ley de la termodinámica y el metabolismo :: en contra de lo que nos han inculcado del déficit calórico y las dietas hipocalóricas de las que somos víctimas principalmente las mujeres.

He encontrado una joyita : 

THE METABOLISM RESET GUIDE - Eat More 2 Weigh Less


NO VOLVERÉ A CONTAR CALORÍAS EN MI PUT. VIDA :´(

---------- Post added 10-jul-2016 at 20:12 ----------

Otra: 

The Truth About Metabolic Damage | T Nation


----------



## euforion (10 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Nunca por la tarde-noche, entera, a ser posible Frutos del bosque y poca cantidad, no más de 3-5 a la semana.



¿Y por qué frutos del bosque?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jul 2016)

euforion dijo:


> ¿Y por qué frutos del bosque?



Menor IG, mayor adaptación a ellos de tu organismo... Y mejor de temporada, y mejor silvestres... Y mejor recién recolectados...


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> "Entre las propiedades nutricionales del hígado de ternera cabe también destacar que tiene los siguientes nutrientes: 19,37 g. de proteínas, 7,93 mg. de calcio, 0 g. de fibra, 316 mg. de potasio, 3,48 mg. de yodo, 4,20 g. de carbohidratos, 19,54 mg. de magnesio, 87 mg. de sodio, 0,24 mg. de vitamina B1, 0,18 mg. de vitamina B6, *22,60 mg. de vitamina C*, 0,44 ug. de vitamina D, 0,28 mg. de vitamina E, 306 mg. de fósforo, 136 kcal. de calorías, 333 mg. de colesterol, 4,60 g. de grasa y 460 mg. de purinas."
> 
> Hígado de ternera - Propiedades del hígado de ternera



medio litro de jugo de naranja, 250 mg de vitamina C

---------- Post added 10-jul-2016 at 21:46 ----------

, o la guayaba, la fresa, frutos del bosque, diente de león, acerola, etc, etc, etc

---------- Post added 10-jul-2016 at 21:57 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Nunca por la tarde-noche, entera, a ser posible Frutos del bosque y poca cantidad, no más de 3-5 a la semana.



carbofobia :XX:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Jul 2016)

euforion dijo:


> ¿Cómo coméis la fruta? ¿Sola, en zumo, después de la comida, por la mañana, por la noche...?



No creo que haya mucha diferencia en la hora del día. Eso sí, yo la como entera, y huiría de zumos comerciales como de la peste (la mayoría tienen mucho azúcar). 

Yo como generalmente 1-2 piezas al día, pero como muchas verduras y hortalizas.


----------



## Volcano (11 Jul 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> El hilo esta un poco muerto , ¿hay alguien más que cocine con esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo mismo. Mejor para cocinar que el aceite de oliva.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (11 Jul 2016)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Para las dominada un método super efectivo si vas a empezar y no haces ni una dominada:
> 
> [youtube]tQxbnI3QFBE[/youtube]



Buenas.

Me acabo de ver el video, y si es para presentarte a examen de oposicion o cualquier otro que te pidan dominada, como sigas sus consejos, no vas a pasar ni una.

Tiene bastantes fallos en la ejecucion, tanto al completar la dominada, como en la posicion de las manos.

Son palmas para fuera, no lateral, como se hacen las dominadas.

Hay formas mas sencillas de fortalecer trices, y en tu propia casa o en la calle.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dabicito (11 Jul 2016)

no está enseñando técnicas ni ningún agarre, solo está hablando del concepto de subida y bajada. 

Respecto a la conservación de energía (termodinámica) la teoría no dice que a mayores calorías vayas a pesar más, sino que cuantas más calorías metes, más deberás expulsar (en forma de energía cinética, en procesos metabólicos, etc.) o retener (en forma de músculo o grasa) Es decir, es perfectamente compatible comer más comida, con más calorías, y darse la paradoja de perder peso solo con los procesos metabólicos de una digestión sana, obtener azúcar sin comer azúcar, esto es, sintetizándola uno mismo en una digestión proteica, de hortalizas, etc.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Jul 2016)

euforion dijo:


> *¿Cómo coméis la fruta? ¿Sola, en zumo, después de la comida, por la mañana, por la noche...?*



Yo la tomo siempre después de un entrenamiento, no es lo ideal en términos de recuperación muscular, del esfuerzo y para recarga pero si es más ideal en términos de salud física y mental que es lo que me interesa más a mí.

Saludos.


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (12 Jul 2016)

..............


----------



## Zekko (12 Jul 2016)

Qué opináis de los zumos verdes? esos del rollo detox y tal... No hablo de nada comercial, me refiero a pillar tu una extractora de zumos y hacerlos con fruta ecológica...


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Jul 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> Qué opináis de los zumos verdes? esos del rollo detox y tal... No hablo de nada comercial, me refiero a pillar tu una extractora de zumos y hacerlos con fruta ecológica...



Mejor comer fruta que beberla.


----------



## Zekko (12 Jul 2016)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mejor comer fruta que beberla.



Sí sí, eso lo tengo claro, pero lo decía porque es una buena forma de tomar no sólo frutas, si no también verdura mezclada con fruta y tal de una manera rápida y sin tener que estar cocinando


----------



## sada (12 Jul 2016)

hola, ya hace que no entraba...no news, mismo peso misma comida. como en la oficina generalmente tortilaal francesa y ensalada de huevo duro atún y aceitunas.
hoy para variar gazpacho 
ayer cené melón con jamón.
el finde mejillones pimientos del piquillo pulpo etc. no dulces y no pan ni derivados y ahí estamos en 66


----------



## tomcat ii (12 Jul 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> Qué opináis de los zumos verdes? esos del rollo detox y tal... No hablo de nada comercial, me refiero a pillar tu una extractora de zumos y hacerlos con fruta ecológica...



Yo hace unas semanas que desayuno uno cada dia. Al dejar lácteos y harinas estaba desayunando huevos con bacon y setas o similar los días que podía o plátano y frutos secos (pistachos) en el trabajo.

El que me estoy haciendo estos días lleva manzana verde, pepino, gengibre, diente d ajo, cebolla, zanahoria, espinacas y medio limon, ver foto (el brócoli q salen la foto ya no lo pongo q creo q me sentana mal, volveré a probar). La receta es de ir probando y ver por internet. Creo q lo próximo q pruebo es añadire un espárrago.






Pues la verdad que muy bien, sabe muy raro, indefinido, si t fijas en el limón notas limón, si t fijas en el gengibre notas gengibre etc. Básicamente sabe raro, no estamos acostumbrados a un gusto así. Pero el cuerpo t lo pide, parece q t va a costar pero t lo bebes súper bien. Sienta de maravilla y t llena hasta la hora de comer, aunque a veces he tomado un plátano o algo a media mañana.

Lo recomiendo 100% pero repito, sabe rarísimo.


----------



## Zekko (12 Jul 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Yo hace unas semanas que desayuno uno cada dia. Al dejar lácteos y harinas estaba desayunando huevos con bacon y setas o similar los días que podía o plátano y frutos secos (pistachos) en el trabajo.
> 
> El que me estoy haciendo estos días lleva manzana verde, pepino, gengibre, diente d ajo, cebolla, zanahoria, espinacas y medio limon, ver foto (el brócoli q salen la foto ya no lo pongo q creo q me sentana mal, volveré a probar). La receta es de ir probando y ver por internet. Creo q lo próximo q pruebo es añadire un espárrago.
> 
> ...



Yo los quería empezar a tomar, no por sustituir nada, pero para tomar más verdura que en forma sólida me da más pereza tomarla.

Lo del sabor raro pues ya me lo temía, porque meter un brocoli crudo ahí en zumo pues por huevo ha de saber raro jajaj

Ahora el problema que tengo es que no sé que extractora de zumos comprar, hay de muchos tipos y marcas y de precios muy dispares, desde 20€ hasta 1000€ ::


----------



## tomcat ii (12 Jul 2016)

Estube mirándolo y básicamente hay dos tipos, la licuadora de toda la vida y la 'prensadora en frio' o algo así.

La licuadora funciona triturando la fruta y centrifugando para separar el líquido. El triturado usa un potente (ruidoso) motor que hace girar unas cuchillas a gran velocidad, esto produce calor y se pierden vitaminas. Por otro lado el centrifugado oxigena el líquido con lo que se oxida antes.

Las de prensado básicamente apretan la fruta y verdura contra una malla muy fina asi que las estamos simplemte explimiendo. Por un lado sale el zumo y por otro lo demás, muy cómodo.

Las de prensado son más caras pero las hay desde unos 150 eur.

Me compré una aquí, directamente en su web, no vi distribuidores. Tienen 2 modelos uno de 200 y otro de 300 aprox. El del año pasado y el nuevo, creo que básicamente lo mismo.

Descubra las últimas noticias de siQuri.com


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Jul 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Yo hace unas semanas que desayuno uno cada dia. Al dejar lácteos y harinas estaba desayunando huevos con bacon y setas o similar los días que podía o plátano y frutos secos (pistachos) en el trabajo.
> 
> El que me estoy haciendo estos días lleva manzana verde, pepino, gengibre, diente d ajo, cebolla, zanahoria, espinacas y medio limon, ver foto (el brócoli q salen la foto ya no lo pongo q creo q me sentana mal, volveré a probar). La receta es de ir probando y ver por internet. Creo q lo próximo q pruebo es añadire un espárrago.
> 
> ...



Francamente, sería cauto a la hora de consumir vegetales crudos que tradicionalmente se comen cocinados, por varios motivos:

-Algunos vegetales que son perfectamente seguros cocinados, crudos pueden ser indigestos o incluso levemente tóxicos. Por ejemplo, la patata cruda es tóxica. Muchos vegetales presentan lo que se viene denominando "antinutrientes", sobre todo crudos o sin preparar (remojado, germinado...). Por ello yo no comería vegetales que "tradicionalmente" se cocinan, crudos, o al menos lo haría con cautela para evitar molestias. En mi zona al menos, el brécol no se come crudo, ni los espárragos.

-Al triturar y reducir a zumo los vegetales crudos, ignoras también la textura, que cruda puede ser dura o fibrosa (un indicador claro de que requieren cocinado). También hace que puedas comer más cantidad al alterar la sensación de saciedad... 

Pero vamos, que no creo que haya ningún problema, lo digo porque no le veo "ventajas". Últimamente cada vez creo más que una vez se eliminan procesados, hay que dejarse llevar por el apetito y las apetencias, y no "hacer trampa" licuando vegetales para comer más verdura.

Pero vamos, que tampoco creo que pase nada, lo digo sólo porque me resulta curiosa la popularidad de los zumos de vegetales (se les atribuyen propiedades detoxificantes y cuasi mágicas).

La comida es para comerla, no para beberla xd.


----------



## tomcat ii (12 Jul 2016)

Pues igual no es lo más prudente, de echo el brócoli, que ya no lo ponía porque parecía sentarme mal, es lo único del zumo que nunca se pone en ensaladas, lo demás no hay problema, las espinacas se suelen tomar cocinadas pero tambien venden bolsas para ensalada. Casi que en lugar de espárrago le añadiré rábano.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jul 2016)

Ya hemos hablado la solución. Acudir a un producto garantizado, criado en base a alimentación natural.



( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> En el hígado se almacena lo muy bueno y lo muy malo. No hay que abusar de esa víscera y más en estos tiempos donde echan de todo a los pobres animales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> hola, ya hace que no entraba...no news, mismo peso misma comida. como en la oficina generalmente tortilaal francesa y ensalada de huevo duro atún y aceitunas.
> hoy para variar gazpacho
> ayer cené melón con jamón.
> el finde mejillones pimientos del piquillo pulpo etc. no dulces y no pan ni derivados y ahí estamos en 66



Sin pensar en factores metabolicos ni factores dificiles de acotar... a ver si ese va a ser tu peso normal-ideal-saludable etc.

Como un gran sobrepeso evidentemente no es. Que esos kilos de estetica de pasarela anorexica no nos deberian valer de referencia.

Tradicionalmente la mujer siempre ha tenido mas formas que lo que nos venden actualmente. Seguro que estas para petarte (dicho con todo respeto ).


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> hola, ya hace que no entraba...no news, mismo peso misma comida. como en la oficina generalmente tortilaal francesa y ensalada de huevo duro atún y aceitunas.
> hoy para variar gazpacho
> ayer cené melón con jamón.
> el finde mejillones pimientos del piquillo pulpo etc. no dulces y no pan ni derivados y ahí estamos en 66



Veo que no me hiciste caso y sigues pesándote en vez de medirte.

Como dice el forero (y han comentado otros, como adrenocromo), una vez llegas a un porcentaje adecuado de grasa la cosa se ralentiza considerablemente, igual lo que pasa es que ya estás en tu peso.

No te fíes de IMCs y otras hierbas, que están diseñadas para el individuo *medio* (¡si ni siquiera hacen distinción por sexos!), si tu porcentaje de grasa corporal está por debajo de *22*, tu forma física ya es *buena*, y si está por debajo de *18*, es *excelente*, y a la báscula que le vayan dando por Detroit.

Pero vamos, que si aun así tú quieres perder ese poquitín que crees que te sobra, hace poco he encontrado ésto:


Not Losing Weight on a Low-Carb Ketogenic Diet? Don

13 motivos por los que puedes haberte estancado. Resumen:



Spoiler



1.- Demasiados carbos (igual tu cuerpo necesita menos para entrar bien en cetosis) Solución: ajusta los carbos y/o trata de meter ácidos grasos de cadena media (v.g. aceite de coco) en la dieta, ya que ayudan a la cetosis

2.- Demasiadas protes/demasiado pocas protes: si comes demasiadas, el cuerpo las transforma en glucosa y te saca de cetosis. Si comes demasiado pocas, tendrás más hambre y comerás de más

3.- Trampas/ "carb creep": puedes estar comiendo cosas que "casi" no tienen carbos, de modo que no las cuentas, pero que son tantas que al final sumadas se pasan del límite.

4.- Demasiadas calorías: esto es raro en una dieta cetogénica, ya que es muy saciante. Pero si te empeñas en no escuchar a tu apetito y seguir comiendo cuando tu cuerpo dice que no necesita más...

5.- Demasiados caprichos low-carb: hay gente a la que los edulcorantes la sacan de cetosis, y como mínimo pueden disparar ansiedad por lo dulce (ante la que acaba uno capitulando)

6.- Picar mucho fruto seco/lácteos: no te sacarán de cetosis, pero son muy densos en calorías, por lo que es fácil comer de más sin darse cuenta (la sensación de saciedad tarda en registrarse, si para entonces te has encajado un puñado o dos extra de nueces...)

7.- *Estás cerca del peso objetivo* (yo apostaría por esta): cuanto más cerca estás de tu peso, más cuesta perder lo que resta. Es normal.

8.- Fluctuaciones de peso a corto plazo: en función de la hidratación, el tránsito intestinal o incluso el momento del ciclo, el peso fluctúa. Puede parecer que no pierdes, o hasta que ganas, y que sólo sea agua.

9.- Alteraciones adrenales/tiroideas: podrías tener alguna alteración adrenal. Si otras cosas te hacen sospechar sobre esto, no dudes en ir al médico. Entre otras cosas, porque *hay formas de hipotiroidísmo para las que la dieta cetogénica está contraindicada*

10.- Estrés: El estrés aumenta los niveles de cortisol, hormona responsable de la acumulación de grasa visceral.

11.- Falta de sueño: dormir bastante y unos ritmos circadianos adecuados es imprescindible para perder peso.

12.- Baja leptina: la leptina, que es la hormona de la saciedad, es segregada principalmente por los adipocitos, es decir, las células grasas. A medida que pierdes grasa, el mecanismo de la leptina se ralentiza, por lo que tardarás más tiempo en estar saciada y por tanto comerás más. Esto también es normal, es tu cuerpo diciéndote que *ya estás bastante delgada*

13.- Demasiado ejercicio: el cuerpo responde al consumo energético y a la pérdida de micronutrientes a través del sudor *pidiendo más comida*. Si haces demasiado ejercicio, tendrás más hambre, y comerás más


.


Complete Guide to Fat Fast | The KetoDiet Blog 

Una técnica (de incierta conveniencia para la salud, aviso) para darle un empujón a una dieta estancada: el *ayuno graso* (traducción libre).



Spoiler



Básicamente consiste en, durante de 3 a 5 días (no más, o empieza a ser contraproducente) reducir tu ingesta calórica a apenas 1000 kcal, compuestas por un 15-20% de protes, un 5% o menos de carbos, y el resto grasas.

Al ser un ayuno corto, al cuerpo no le da tiempo a entrar en _modo inanición_ (en el que empieza a consumir músculo para reducir el metabolismo basal), sino que se pasa prácticamente los 3-5 días en lipólisis, prácticamente si pérdida de masa muscular.

La autora del artículo afirma que se pueden perder de 2 a 4 kg en esos 5 días, de los cuales en realidad sólo pierdes la mitad porque la otra mitad corresponde a una reducción del contenido del tracto digestivo.

Eso sí, después del ayuno graso hay que volver a comer como Dios manda, y durante éste puede ser conveniente tomar suplementos de vitaminas y minerales.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Jul 2016)

Voy a echar un poco de leña al fuego :fiufiu:

Contra el fanatismo antigluten | El Comidista EL PAÍS

*Contra el fanatismo antigluten*

Las plagas bíblicas de la buena alimentación contemporánea son claramente cíclicas. Empezaron con el glutamato en los 70, después vinieron las grasas, el azúcar, la sal, y, actualmente, el gluten. Pasada la furia anti-lo-que-sea, se descubre que no es tan malo –o no lo es en absoluto, a no ser que se abuse de ello– y se busca otro, sin aprender de la experiencia. Entonces, ¿por qué, como comedores conscientes que somos, no aprendemos de nuestros propios errores y seguimos necesitando buscar estos grandes enemigos inexistentes?

A grandes rasgos, esto es lo que se pregunta Alan Levinovitz, profesor de la James Madison University en su último libro La mentira del gluten Y otros mitos acerca de la alimentación (Planeta de libros, 2016). Una llamada al sentido común y una demoledora crítica a las dietas restrictivas, los gurús magufos de la alimentación y la política del terror que estos usan para enriquecerse vendiendo libros, suplementos alimentarios y hasta suscripciones a "comunidades de bienestar online" (sea lo que sea esto último).

ALIMENTACIÓN Y RELIGIÓN

La primera pregunta que se puede hacer un escéptico respecto al trabajo de Levinovitz es qué hace un investigador especialista en religión china como él escribiendo sobre nutrición. “Hace unos 2000 años, un grupo de monjes aseguró que si dejábamos de comer grano viviríamos para siempre, tendríamos la piel perfecta, superaríamos cualquier enfermedad y podríamos volar y teletransportarnos", nos cuenta el autor. "Un par de siglos después, la prohibición pasó del grano a la carne, pero las promesas eran las mismas. Los mismos monjes también ofrecían suplementos exclusivos, secretos y muy caros para los que realmente querían vivir para siempre”.

El paralelismo entre la religión antigua y cierta rama de la nutrición actual se hizo evidente rápidamente. “No paramos de recibir información sobre dietas contradictorias que prometen curarnos o protegernos de diversas enfermedades, diferenciarnos de la gente normal incapaz de ver ‘la verdad’. Purificación, limpieza, la existencia de alimentos limpios y sucios y, por supuesto, la inquebrantable fe de que consigues el poder de lo que comes. Por eso decidí explorar la historia de los terrores alimentarios –gluten, grasa, azúcar y sal– y descubrir cuánto hay de mito y superstición en ellos".

Vaya por delante que la obra de Levinovitz no es una oda al baño en grasa de pato, a abrazar una dieta a base de patatas fritas con triple de sal o a los desayunos que contienen un 90% de azúcar refinado. Es más bien un canto al sentido común, al comer sin miedo y a la nutrición en positivo, y por encima de todo a plantearse qué hay detrás de los dogmas alimentarios y quién saca beneficio de su existencia.

LOS GURÚS AMERICANOS DEL MOVIMIENTO ANTIGLUTEN

Los principales abanderados en Estados Unidos de de la restricción absoluta del gluten son William Davis y David Perlmutter, autores respectivamente de los best sellers Sin trigo, gracias –aunque la traducción literal del título sería más bien “barriga triguera”– y Cerebro de pan, que han reportado a sus autores pingües beneficios (aunque ellos solo piensan en nuestro bien, obviamente).

Según sus obras, el gluten debe ser evitado por cualquiera, sea celíaco o no, ya que "causa o potencia trastornos como el TDAH" –el famoso déficit de atención–, "el cáncer, la artritis, y aumenta el estrógeno, el cáncer de mama y los pechos en los hombres". Literalmente: dos autoproclamados destacados miembros de la comunidad científica dicen que comer gluten hace que a los hombres les salgan tetas.

Es inevitable preguntarse cómo consiguen dos personas con sendos libros convencer a las masas de que prácticamente el resto de la comunidad médica está equivocada. Muy fácil: simplemente aseguran que los médicos que no comulgan con sus teorías están al servicio de la industria de la comida procesada, de la maléfica Big Food, que son esbirros de Monsanto y hasta que se alimentan de bebés (transgénicos, por supuesto). 

Hagamos una parada en el término "comida procesada", ese peligroso genérico que apunta a que un pan de una multinacional lleno de mejorantes y aditivos es lo mismo que uno de harina ecológica integral molida a la piedra y hecho en un horno de leña con masa madre. Procesar, según la RAE, no es más que "someter a un proceso de transformación física, química o biológica", que puede ir desde cuajar una tortilla francesa para la cena hasta hacer millones de kilos de bollería industrial refinada y cuajada de aceite de palma. 

También utilizan términos incomprensibles para casi todos como leptina, gliadina y otros que nosotros, simples lectores, no entendemos. Ninguno de los dos es nutricionista, y Perlmutter, neurólogo, anteriomente había escrito obras maestras del nivel de The Better Brain Book –para mejorar el rendimiento cerebral– y Raise a Smarter Child by Kindergarten, que aseguraba ya en el subtítulo ser capaz de “incrementar el CI en 30 puntos y activar los genes de la inteligencia de tu hijo”. Curiosamente, en aquel momento ninguno decía nada de que el gluten te hiciera más listo o menos.

Por supuesto, ambos –que se identifican como “un neurólogo potenciado” y “un cruzado de la salud” respectivamente, chúpate esa mandarina– complementan sus obras con un montón de complementos nutricionales como la Fórmula Potenciadora del Cerebro (qué son 73,99 dólares a cambio de un cerebro potenciado? ¡minucias!) y servicios paramédicos que se pueden comprar por un módico precio en sus múltiples páginas web. Entre ellos, Davis ofrece una suscripción mensual con recetas y consejos a un a “comunidad de bienestar” por 9,95 dólares mensuales.

“La mayoría de las personas no tienen tiempo para leer cientos de estudios ni de revisar estudios confirmados o de entrevistar a los especialistas”, constata Levinovitz. “Cuando gente como Perlmutter y Davies llenan sus libros de citas científicas, lo que en realidad hacen es disfrazar sus verdaderas identidades”. A saber: falsos profetas y una versión actualizada de los vendedores ambulantes y charlatanes que antes ofrecían curas milagrosas y elixires de la eterna juventud.

Michael Pollan se queja de “lo poco que se necesita para echar a andar en Norteamérica uno de de esos desestabilizadores cambios nutricionales; un estudio científico, una nueva reglamentación gubernamental; un chiflado solitario con una licenciatura en medicina puede alterar la dieta de esta nación de la noche a la mañana”. Y, por desgracia, el resto del mundo también se refleja a este nivel en lo que pasa en EEUU.

CUANDO EL PROBLEMA CON EL GLUTEN ES REAL

Levinovitz no es, ni de lejos, una especie de negacionista de la celiaquía. El investigador asegura que “la sensibilidad al gluten es totalmente real. La gente que sufre de enfermedad celíaca no puede consumir nada de gluten, y también hay evidencias que apuntan a que otras enfermedades digestivas como el síndrome del intestino irritable también pueden beneficiarse de una dieta sin gluten o baja en carbohidratos. Por desgracia, cuando un alimento causa problemas a una pequeña parte de la población, es fácil creer que es malo para todo el mundo”. Algo que también sucede, por ejemplo, con la intolerancia a la lactosa y la reciente demonización de los lácteos.

“En ese momento, el gluten emergió como el villano perfecto. Aparecieron algunos libros escritos por doctores que no eran expertos en nutrición, asegurando que el gluten era el responsable de cualquier enfermedad imaginable, desde el Alzheimer o el cáncer hasta el transtorno de déficit de atención. Igual que los monjes, prometieron milagros si dejabas de consumirlo: pérdida de peso fácil, la posibilidad de curarte tú mismo y evitar enfermedades crónicas. Y, también como los monjes, están equivocados”.

La paranoia está servida, hasta niveles incomprensibles: en uno de los capítulos del libro cuentan que en EEUU es tremendamente fácil encontrar comida para perros sin gluten en cualquier supermercado, aunque solo se ha identificado al setter irlandés como potencialmente sensible a esta proteína.

EN CONTRA DE LAS DIETAS RESTRICTIVAS

Aunque solo medio millón de americanos sabe que es celíaco –el número real llegaría a 3 millones, el 83% de los cuales está sin diagnosticar–, son la friolera de 80 millones los que han dejado de consumir gluten. “Alentar al público en general a eliminar el gluten de su dieta, especialmente si se lo asocia con el aumento de peso tiene otro efecto colateral potencialmente letal: desórdenes alimentarios” advierte el investigador.

“Quienes tienen desórdenes alimentarios, por lo general comienzan la restricción por un solo alimento, sin preocuparse por su salud o por su peso. Pero la lógica de la restricción en resbaladiza”, continúa el profesor. Las muertes generadas por anorexia y bulimia en EEUU tienen un rango de mortalidad del 4%, fácilmente diez veces más que las generan todas las alergias a los alimentos combinadas.

Las dietas restrictivas "científicamente probadas" han resultado ser todas falsas y tontas, además de ser tan cíclicas como los ‘venenos’ de turno. Resumiendo: si has adelgazado después de dejar de tomar gluten no es porque el gluten engorde, sino porque has dejado de comer platazos de pasta, bocadillos imposibles o pasteles rebosantes de calorías.

Levinovitz hace hincapié en diferentes puntos del libro sobre la importancia de una buena diagnosis médica sobre la intolerancia o no a un alimento antes de eliminarlo de nuestra dieta, y revisar con lupa también a cualquiera que proclame la toxicidad de tal o cual alimento, aún apoyándose en un estudio riguroso que aporte solidez a sus argumentos. El investigador asegura que en estos casos “el problema no está en los estudios científicos de nutrición, el problema está en la gente que tergiversa la solidez de sus conclusiones”.

EL OSCURO PAPEL DE LA PRENSA

El libro abre el melón de otra desoladora realidad: mientras los titulares tremendistas y la caza desaprensiva de lectores estén por encima de las buenas prácticas en comunicación sobre salud alimentaria, la prensa tendrá que entonar un mea culpa tras otro en la divulgación de las fobias alimentarias absurdas.

Entre los múltiples ejemplos que el autor cita en el libro, me quedo con uno que tiene que ver con dos portadas de la revista Time. La primera, publicada en 1984, estaba ilustrada con dos huevos y una loncha de bacon dibujando una cara triste: el titular decía “Colesterol: y ahora las malas noticias”. En 2014 la misma publicación fotografiaba unos apetitosos rizos de mantequilla y lo tituló “Coma mantequilla”. Todo el artículo estaba dedicado a afirmar que la mantequilla se había estado satanizando injustamente (obviando, por supuesto, que ellos mismos habían contribuido a ello alguna que otra vez).

Toda esta sobreinformación se resume muy bien en una cita del prestigioso psicólogo, profesor e investigador Paul Rozin: “preocuparte por la comida no es bueno para ti”. Aunque pueda parecer una invitación a comer guarrerías sin pensarlo, en realidad es un pensamiento que sugiere que la causa de la obesidad y los problemas relacionados con la comida de los norteamericanos no tiene tanto que ver con lo que comen como con cómo comen: obsesionados, creando demonios y prohibiciones que, a su vez, les generan más deseo y ansiedad. Por el bien de nuestra salud: no más fobias alimentarias.


----------



## Dabicito (13 Jul 2016)

es un artículo bastante cutre pero está bien ponerlo, en verdad hay mucho fanatismo con este tema. Los que antes se hartaban a pizzas ahora te dicen que no puedes comer un mendrugo de pan, y te dan lecciones.

... por echar más leña al fuego


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Jul 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> es un artículo bastante cutre pero está bien ponerlo, en verdad hay mucho fanatismo con este tema. Los que antes se hartaban a pizzas ahora te dicen que no puedes comer un mendrugo de pan, y te dan lecciones.
> 
> ... por echar más leña al fuego



Me atrevería a decir: el pan no es malo con moderación...

...pero hace por lo menos 50 años que no se fabrica pan casi en ninguna parte.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Me atrevería a decir: el pan no es malo con moderación...
> 
> ...pero hace por lo menos 50 años que no se fabrica pan casi en ninguna parte.



Esa es la clave. El 99% del trigo que se cultiva es veneno puro, y de ahí a toda la industria derivada... Antes era un poco de gluten que prácticamente desaparecía dejando la masa madre 48 h fermentando, ahora es una cantidad de gluten del nuevo trigo desconocida para el ser humano, y encima nada de masa madre ni de fermentos... El idiota del país.. bueno, pues eso, un idiota más que cobra por ser mamporrero del sistema...


----------



## kilipdg (13 Jul 2016)

Llevo 2 semanas sin actualizar mi estado porque me he ido de vacaciones a Almeria y se ha ido la "dieta" a tomar por saco entre las cervecitas y las tapas.

Este lunes pasado empecé a darle caña otra vez.

Edito: He pillado 2 kilos y me he inflado un pelín.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Jul 2016)

Que peligro tienen las cervezas y cañas de Almería jajajaja


----------



## kilipdg (14 Jul 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Que peligro tienen las cervezas y cañas de Almería jajajaja



Ya te digo... pero es que sales y qué bebes? Es lo que llevo peor de todo esto. Cervezas no, cocacola peor, beber vino en una terraza a 45 grados como que no, hasta la puta tónica tiene más azúcar que una tienda de helados ! 

No se puede beber nada, hasta me enteré ayer que la mierda de lambrusco de 1,5€ del Mercadona que está bastante bueno fresquito lleva media tonelada de azúcar ::


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (14 Jul 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Llevo 2 semanas sin actualizar mi estado porque me he ido de vacaciones a Almeria y se ha ido la "dieta" a tomar por saco entre las cervecitas y las tapas.
> 
> Este lunes pasado empecé a darle caña otra vez.
> 
> Edito: He pillado 2 kilos y me he inflado un pelín.



No te extrañe que sea "retención de líquidos" y que los pierdas en 2-3 días de hacer dieta bien hecha.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Jul 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Ya te digo... pero es que sales y qué bebes? Es lo que llevo peor de todo esto. Cervezas no, cocacola peor, beber vino en una terraza a 45 grados como que no, hasta la puta tónica tiene más azúcar que una tienda de helados !
> 
> No se puede beber nada, hasta me enteré ayer que la mierda de lambrusco de 1,5€ del Mercadona que está bastante bueno fresquito lleva media tonelada de azúcar ::



Agua con gas y una rodaja de limón.

O si estás en casa, directamente agua de limón.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Jul 2016)

Ya hay gente que sustituye la tónica del gin por agua con gas, ahorrándose todo el azúcar del refresco.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Jul 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ya hay gente que sustituye la tónica del gin por agua con gas, ahorrándose todo el azúcar del refresco.



Joder, lo tenía delante y no se me había ocurrido...

Con su permiso, esta va para el hilo del lonchafinismo low-carb

(bonus: el agua con gas es mucho más barata que la tónica)


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2016)

Yo si no quiiero beber cerveza en una terraza en verano , cosa que rara vez ocurre ::
Suelo pedir te con menta si tienen o sino te verde con hielo, por supuesto sin azucar...
Refrescante , rico y lonchafinista.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (14 Jul 2016)

El médico japonés que aconseja comer sólo una vez al día:


----------



## Clavisto (14 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Joder, lo tenía delante y no se me había ocurrido...
> 
> Con su permiso, esta va para el hilo del lonchafinismo low-carb
> 
> (bonus: el agua con gas es mucho más barata que la tónica)



La copa se la cobrarán al mismo precio, seguramente; a no ser que pida el agua por un lado y la ginebra por el otro. Y con todo habríamos de ver a como se cobra la copa de gin a pelito...Yo así, sola, sólo se la he servido a un gitano viejo: yo era un crío y me quedé tó loco al ver como se bebía aquello, sin hielo ni hostias.


----------



## patroclus (14 Jul 2016)

> Voy a echar un poco de leña al fuego
> 
> Contra el fanatismo antigluten | El Comidista EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



Con ese apellido, perteneciente a los elegidos, no me creería nada de ese individuo. Otro sueldo a cargo del NWO.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Jul 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> La copa se la cobrarán al mismo precio, seguramente; a no ser que pida el agua por un lado y la ginebra por el otro. Y con todo habríamos de ver a como se cobra la copa de gin a pelito...Yo así, sola, sólo se la he servido a un gitano viejo: yo era un crío y me quedé tó loco al ver como se bebía aquello, sin hielo ni hostias.



Se la cobrarán al mismo precio a hustec, que va a bares a trasegar.

Yo los gintonises me los aprieto en la intimidad del hogar, donde no tengo que esperar a que el camareta me vea hacer aspavientos, ni tengo que abrirme paso hasta la barra a codazos, ni me da nadie por el culo.

Y desde luego que me va a salir más barato el agua de gas que la tónica. Igual hasta convierto a la parienta...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jul 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Ya te digo... pero es que sales y qué bebes? Es lo que llevo peor de todo esto. Cervezas no, cocacola peor, beber vino en una terraza a 45 grados como que no, hasta la puta tónica tiene más azúcar que una tienda de helados !
> 
> No se puede beber nada, hasta me enteré ayer que la mierda de lambrusco de 1,5€ del Mercadona que está bastante bueno fresquito lleva media tonelada de azúcar ::



Yo estuve en Japón y allí los refrescos los endulzan con estevia desde hace lustros... Luego dicen que si la dieta a base de cereales y tal... y una mierda, sencillamente que sus autoridades no son putos psicópatas vendidos...


----------



## kilipdg (14 Jul 2016)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo si no quiiero beber cerveza en una terraza en verano , cosa que rara vez ocurre ::
> Suelo pedir te con menta si tienen o sino te verde con hielo, por supuesto sin azucar...
> Refrescante , rico y lonchafinista.



Camarero, una de morros, una de bravas y para beber un té con menta ::

Me apunto lo del agua con gas, el gas no inflaba y era malo? XD


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Camarero, una de morros, una de bravas y para beber un té con menta ::
> 
> Me apunto lo del agua con gas, el gas no inflaba y era malo? XD



Claro, claro... como la gente no pide nestea (te con una tonelada de azucar) ::

Yo pillo cerveza vaya, que por un dia no se muere nadie, pero si tengo que conducir lo tengo claro , lo prefiero a coca colas y y demás...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Jul 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Llevo 2 semanas sin actualizar mi estado porque me he ido de vacaciones a Almeria y se ha ido la "dieta" a tomar por saco entre las cervecitas y las tapas.
> 
> Este lunes pasado empecé a darle caña otra vez.
> 
> Edito: He pillado 2 kilos y me he inflado un pelín.



Ya ves....:: cuando te vas fuera es muy difícil seguir con el plan anti harinas y anti azúcar :: es difícil no.picar ciertas cosas como bollitos en el desayuno y demás :baba:
Aún así yo he perdido kilo y medio en estas últimas semanas...nada como unos buenos disgustos para perder peso ::


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Jul 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Camarero, una de morros, una de bravas y para beber un té con menta ::
> 
> Me apunto lo del agua con gas, el gas no inflaba y era malo? XD



Hombre, a ver.

El gas infla, o sea que sacia.

Y en cuanto a si es malo o no, depende de muchos factores. En este artículo de la BBC

¿Es realmente dañina para la salud el agua con gas? - BBC Mundo

se presentan una serie de estudios que apuntan a que el efecto del agua con gas en el esmalte de los dientes es mínimo por su baja acidez (pH entre 5 y 6 frente al 2,5 que alcanzan algunas colas, y recordemos que la escala pH es logarítmica, por lo que pH 2,5 no es el doble de acidez que pH 5, sino *más de trescientas veces más ácido*).

Otros apuntan a que el efecto del agua con gas en la descalcificación ósea es irrelevante (no así en otros refrescos carbonatados)

Ahora, por lo que puede usted apostar es porque es mucho mejor que beber, por ejemplo, coca-cola light.


----------



## sada (14 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Veo que no me hiciste caso y sigues pesándote en vez de medirte.
> 
> Como dice el forero (y han comentado otros, como adrenocromo), una vez llegas a un porcentaje adecuado de grasa la cosa se ralentiza considerablemente, igual lo que pasa es que ya estás en tu peso.
> 
> ...



gracias por el trabajo, no soy merecedora de tanto :8: lo leeré con calma

---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 13:40 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ya ves....:: cuando te vas fuera es muy difícil seguir con el plan anti harinas y anti azúcar :: es difícil no.picar ciertas cosas como bollitos en el desayuno y demás :baba:
> Aún así yo he perdido kilo y medio en estas últimas semanas...nada como unos buenos disgustos para perder peso ::



enhorabuena!!

yo a Italia que voy, menos mal que viajo con desayuno inluído para por lo menos desayunar huevoa revueltos baicon, quesos y cafe con leche.
luego ya algún tiramisú tendrá que caer.


----------



## Ragnar (14 Jul 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> El médico japonés que aconseja comer sólo una vez al día:



Buenísimo, este señor también tumba las leyes de la termodinámica:
*
– Además perderíamos peso. ¿Es saludable quemar calorías así?*

– Las calorías no importan. Por ejemplo, engorda más el azúcar, con 4 kcal por gramo, que la grasa, con 9. El alcohol, con 7 kcal por gramo, es una bebida destilada que no contiene azúcar, por lo tanto son calorías vacías.

Las frutas y las verduras, aunque contienen calorías, son esencialmente fibra alimentaria que el ser humano no es capaz de digerir, de modo que también son calorías vacías. Por lo tanto, basarse en el recuento de calorías es un error.


----------



## sada (14 Jul 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sin pensar en factores metabolicos ni factores dificiles de acotar... a ver si ese va a ser tu peso normal-ideal-saludable etc.
> 
> Como un gran sobrepeso evidentemente no es. Que esos kilos de estetica de pasarela anorexica no nos deberian valer de referencia.
> 
> Tradicionalmente la mujer siempre ha tenido mas formas que lo que nos venden actualmente. Seguro que estas para petarte (dicho con todo respeto ).



igual si igual es mi peso...pero caray lo mismo o más que cuando me hartaba de pan y magdalenas?? desespera un poco. en fin la vez que menos pesé pesé 55...ya no pretendo tanto pero....58/60 :rolleye:
estoy menos inflada los anillos me caen y lo noto pero...no he perdido tallas de ropa ni nada de eso.


----------



## ALCOY (14 Jul 2016)

Elenavk tienes ya un IMC como el de bilbainadas... 

yo me voy a Lisboa... ¿qué coño se come en Lisboa? jajajaja


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Elenavk tienes ya un IMC como el de bilbainadas...
> 
> yo me voy a Lisboa... ¿qué coño se come en Lisboa? jajajaja



Dicen que el marisco tiene demasiado pelo y tal...


----------



## ALCOY (14 Jul 2016)

con lo que a mí me gustan los mejillones, si hace falta los depilo con mis propias manosssssssssssss!!! jajajaja


elenaMadrid vk

si no recuerdo mal medías 170 cm y pesabas 55 kgs, si vas perdiendo 1,5 kgs te vas a quedar como una raspa sardinaaaaaaaaaaaaa... ay! los disgustos!!!

que % de grasa corporal tienes?

Calcular grasa corporal


----------



## Clavisto (14 Jul 2016)

_Científicos de la Universidad McMaster (Canadá) han desafiado el sistema tradicional de entrenamiento para tonificar el cuerpo y aumentar masa muscular. De acuerdo con un nuevo estudio, publicado en la revista 'Journal of Applied Physiology', *levantar pesas ligeras muchas veces es igual de eficaz que levantar pesas pesadas con menos repeticiones. Además, los científicos han descubierto que la fuerza y el crecimiento muscular no están relacionados con la testosterona, la hormona del crecimiento.*

(...)

En el marco del estudio, los investigadores trabajaron con dos grupos de levantadores de pesas registrando los avances a lo largo de 12 semanas. Durante el experimento un grupo levantaba pesas livianas con series de entre 20 y 25 repeticiones, mientras que el otro grupo levantaba pesas pesadas con entre 8 y 12 repeticiones. Tras analizar sus músculos y muestras de sangre, los científicos descubrieron que el aumento de la masa muscular y el tamaño de fibras musculares eran iguales en ambos grupos.

Mientras los científicos precisan que es poco probable que el sistema de entrenamiento basado en levantar pesas livianas se vuelva popular entre los atletas profesionales, señalan que es una manera eficaz para fortalecer el cuerpo, ganar masa muscular y mejorar la salud._


Descubren un nuevo método para aumentar masa muscular con poco esfuerzo - RT


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> gracias por el trabajo, no soy merecedora de tanto :8: lo leeré con calma
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 13:40 ----------
> 
> ...



No enhorabuena no :: que los disgustos son muy malos :: 

---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 21:28 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> con lo que a mí me gustan los mejillones, si hace falta los depilo con mis propias manosssssssssssss!!! jajajaja
> 
> 
> elenaMadrid vk
> ...



Jojo vaya mejillones que me he zampado hoy  qué delicia. :baba:
Pues calcula :: ni idea de lo de grasa corporal pero no me mola que se me noten más las costillas, a ver si vuelvo a mi peso....pero es que no puedo comer sin hambre. He llegado a estar un día con un yogur y poco más pero no me entraba nada y no me sentía ni cansada ... Imposible comer sin hambre.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 21:30 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> Elenavk tienes ya un IMC como el de bilbainadas...
> 
> yo me voy a Lisboa... ¿qué coño se come en Lisboa? jajajaja



Yo este verano he estado a punto de reservar en lisboa.... Pues debe haber montones de pastelerías :ouch: ::


----------



## ALCOY (14 Jul 2016)

Pues comiendo "chogurs" y mejillones no vas a recuperar el peso...
con eso lo digo tó y no digo ná... jajajaja

---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 21:38 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo este verano he estado a punto de reservar en lisboa.... Pues debe haber montones de pastelerías :ouch: ::






•Los famosos pastéis de Belém, elaborados desde 1837 en Belém, visita obligada si viajamos a Lisboa. En la Antiga Confeitaria de Belém podemos comprar cajitas con estas pequeñas joyas de canela y nata, o degustarlas allí mismo. Se encuentran pasteles similares en otras ciudades lusas con el nombre genérico de "pastéis de nata".


•Quejadas de Sintra, tartaletas de queso con canela. Se encuentran en Lisboa pero su origen está en la vecina Sintra. Allí en la pastelería Piriquita las llevan elaborando con una receta antigua desde 1862.


•Los confites elaborados con dulces de naranja procedentes de Setúbal.


•Los pasteles de huevo de Alentejo, donde la repostería ocupa un lugar importante.


•Otro souvenir que podemos traernos de Lisboa son las mermeladas, compotas o confituras artesanas de varias regiones portuguesas.

Los platos típicos portugueses que podemos degustar en Lisboa


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jul 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ya ves....:: cuando te vas fuera es muy difícil seguir con el plan anti harinas y anti azúcar :: es difícil no.picar ciertas cosas como bollitos en el desayuno y demás :baba:
> Aún así yo he perdido kilo y medio en estas últimas semanas...nada como unos buenos disgustos para perder peso ::



Antiharinas y antiazucar es facil. Lo dificil es sin cerveza en verano. Curiosamente si no pruebo el pan no se mueve la bascula, solo noto un poco hinchada la barriga.

El morro, las bravas, la magra con tomate y el calamar a la plancha como si no hubiese mañana.

No es tan dificil salir sin pasarse de rosca.


----------



## ALCOY (14 Jul 2016)

de acuerdo con karlos...

yo tengo el chip en 2 modos...
si tengo claro que voy a pasar de todo y me voy a salir sí o sí...
o si voy con chip de controlar...
si voy con chip de controlar puedo tirar de sepía, calamar, mejillones, jamón serrano, la magra... a la cerveza no renuncio... pero bueno, si estoy en chip en vez de tanques voy controlando a cañas... y si no estoy en chip, entonces a tanques...

también tiene razón elena que es difícil a menos que vayas con el chip puesto...
de todos modos con tu estatura y peso, pues tampoco pasa nada porque cuando salgas te puedes permitir desmadrarte un poco...


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Elenavk tienes ya un IMC como el de bilbainadas...
> 
> yo me voy a Lisboa... ¿qué coño se come en Lisboa? jajajaja



Bacalao en cantidades industriales (sobre todo rebozado), calamares rellenos (lulas) y zapateiras (buey de mar).

---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 21:49 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> No enhorabuena no :: que los disgustos son muy malos ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 21:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Me da la impresion de que Alcoy habla de otro tipo de mejillones


----------



## Erich Weiss (14 Jul 2016)

En Lisboa, aunque es típico de Oporto, hay que probar una Francesinha. Vais a reventar, pero está de puta madre.


----------



## Dabicito (14 Jul 2016)

Pues a mí la cerveza sí que me parece una cosa mala, el consumirla a diario, me refiero.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> igual si igual es mi peso...pero caray lo mismo o más que cuando me hartaba de pan y magdalenas?? desespera un poco. en fin la vez que menos pesé pesé 55...ya no pretendo tanto pero....58/60 :rolleye:
> estoy menos inflada los anillos me caen y lo noto pero...no he perdido tallas de ropa ni nada de eso.



Desespera porque miras el numerito, y el numerito engaña.

Puedes pesar lo mismo que cuando comías pan y magdalenas y que tu cuerpo no tenga nada que ver.

Estas dos señoritas pesan ambas 60 kg:







Y no son lo mismo ¿A que no?

Claro que no: la de la izquierda presenta un 30% de grasa corporal, y la de la derecha, un 13%.


----------



## rush81 (15 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Desespera porque miras el numerito, y el numerito engaña.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Me quedo con la primera


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jul 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Me quedo con la primera



Usted mismo, pero sepa que la primera está danzando con la obesidad, y por tanto con todos los riesgos para la salud que ello conlleva.

¿Que la segunda se pasa de musculosa para el gusto de algunos?

Pues ni tanto ni tan calvo.

El objetivo era mostrar dos casos extremos para que se viera bien que el peso es un indicador pobre de la forma física y la línea.

Un servidor de usted, puestos a pedir, se quedaría (de hecho, se lleva quedando los últimos 15 años) con lo que está a medio camino de esas dos instantáneas: a la sazón, y mientras le dure, una forma física buena (basculando entre el 16 y el 20% de grasa corporal por etapas) sin entrar en el proceloso mar del "fitness de competición" (porque, sinceramente, pasa millas de cualquier cosa que huela a ejercicio), pero llevando una vida activa.


----------



## rush81 (15 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Usted mismo, pero sepa que la primera está danzando con la obesidad, y por tanto con todos los riesgos para la salud que ello conlleva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Danzando con la obesidad?
Hoyga, esos kilos son fundamentales dado que cualquiera puede perderse una semana en alguna selva tropical.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jul 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Danzando con la obesidad?
> Hoyga, esos kilos son fundamentales dado que cualquiera puede perderse una semana en alguna selva tropical.



Nor. Con un 30% de grasa estás al borde de la obesidad, nada de unos kilos fundamentales para por si te pierdes en la selva.

Una mujer media, con 60 kilos un 24% de grasa corporal, podría perderse en la selva no una ni dos semanas, sino *más de un mes*, tirando de las reservas de grasa a razón de 3000 kcal al día (que es un huevo, y más teniendo en cuenta que el cuerpo tendería a reducir el metabolismo basal al mínimo posible), y no se quedaría por debajo del porcentaje *esencial* de grasa (entorno al 8%):

60 (kg)*0.24 = 14,4 kg de grasa 

3000 (kcal)*30 (días) = 90000 kcal 

90000 (kcal) /9000 (kcal/kg de grasa) = 10 kg de grasa

Peso final: 50 kg
Grasa final: 4,4 kg
% de grasa final: 8,8%

O sea que no, esos 3kg y medio extras de grasa no tienen nada de fundamental, y suponen una carga innecesaria para su salud.


----------



## rush81 (15 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nor. Con un 30% de grasa estás al borde de la obesidad, nada de unos kilos fundamentales para por si te pierdes en la selva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo mido 1,75 y peso 88, supongo que me sobran 15


----------



## sada (15 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nor. Con un 30% de grasa estás al borde de la obesidad, nada de unos kilos fundamentales para por si te pierdes en la selva.
> 
> Una mujer media, con 60 kilos un 24% de grasa corporal, podría perderse en la selva no una ni dos semanas, sino *más de un mes*, tirando de las reservas de grasa a razón de 3000 kcal al día (que es un huevo, y más teniendo en cuenta que el cuerpo tendería a reducir el metabolismo basal al mínimo posible), y no se quedaría por debajo del porcentaje *esencial* de grasa (entorno al 8%):
> 
> ...



ni un ni la otra es que soy de cadera ancha .::


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jul 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Yo mido 1,75 y peso 88, supongo que me sobran 15



Y vuelta la mula al trigo.

Que el peso y la altura son insuficientes para determinar si estás sano, gordo o mazado, o si retienes líquidos, o si te apretaste ayer una comilona y la tienes a medio digerir en los intestinos.

Que lo que determina si estás gordo o no es el % de GRASA

Si usted mide 1,75, pesa 88 y tiene (siendo hombre) más de un 26% de grasa corporal, pues está obeso.

Y si con *el mismo peso y altura* tiene usted menos de un 8-10% de grasa corporal, es que está sobremusculado a saco.

Que no son los kg que te sobran, sino los kg DE GRASA que te sobran y/o los kg de MÚSCULO que te faltan


----------



## rush81 (15 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y vuelta la mula al trigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ya te digo yo que es grasa.
Puta vida.


----------



## Selected (15 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Usted mismo, pero sepa que la primera está danzando con la obesidad, y por tanto con todos los riesgos para la salud que ello conlleva.
> 
> ¿Que la segunda se pasa de musculosa para el gusto de algunos?
> 
> ...





Una mujer con menos de un 22% de grasa es infertil, ese ejemplo que pones de mujer con los abdominales marcados es insano a todas esas mujeres no les viene la regla, la primera tiene un cuerpo de lo más sano, no se acerca a la obesidad en absoluto.


----------



## sada (15 Jul 2016)

aquí estoy yo comiendo en la ofi, ensalada a base de un aguacate..que me encanta y no tenía yo por costumbre, dos latas de atún en aceite de oliva, aceitunas negras, cebolla y 2 huevos cocidos. todo aliñado con zumo de limón y un sobre de esos de aceite y vinagre monodosis


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Jul 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Bacalao en cantidades industriales (sobre todo rebozado), calamares rellenos (lulas) y zapateiras (buey de mar).
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 21:49 ----------
> 
> ...



:: ::


----------



## ALCOY (15 Jul 2016)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> En Lisboa, aunque es típico de Oporto, hay que probar una Francesinha. Vais a reventar, pero está de puta madre.




Hola, paisano... ¿tú sigues en Portugal con el otro elemento del foro que no me acuerdo como se llamaba? ¿Jim Tonic? 
a ese le encantaban los pastelitos de Belem...




menos mal que lo has dicho en portugués, francesinha...
porque si dices lo que es en este post te arreamos mantazos como si fueses el antcristo... 









lo probaremos!

Para los que no lo saben, la Francesinha o Francesiña es un sandwich, o mas bien, es una bomba calórica y de colesterol que está relleno de varios tipos de embutido portugueses como salchicha, jamón, bistecks de carne, quesos locales, y una salsa algo picante que tiene como base el tomate y la cerveza, y también las “salsas” de las carnes que lleva.

¡Delicioso!

Se usa pan de molde tostado, se rellena con todo lo que les contamos arriba (aunque hay variaciones y hasta opciones vegetarianas) y luego se cubre con queso y las salsas para llevarlo a gratinar. Somo si fuera poco, normalmente se sirve con patatas fritas y un huevo frito encima.

Dicen que la francesinha nació gracias a un emigrante portugués que intentó hacer una versión lusa del Croque Monsieur a la portuguesa.

Cuánto cuesta

Es un plato muy elaborado y abundante, así que no te sorprenda que su precio está entre los 8 y 11€ que aunque es considerado un ” sandwich” es mucho más que eso.


----------



## Genis Vell (16 Jul 2016)

Explosivo y Maelam Fontes hablando de Paleodieta:
[YOUTUBE]ZblPhBMAbQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patroclus (16 Jul 2016)

Resumen para vagos, plis.


----------



## Poleo (17 Jul 2016)

Mido 1´83 y peso 95. sigo con un % de grasa oscilando entre el 21 y el 25% (según mi modesta báscula tanita de esas de bioimpedancia que vaya usté a saber...)

aunque a mis 46 años me da mucha pereza, sigo haciendo pesas 3-4 días por semana, bastante intenso, y como muy limpio, aunque pico entre horas almendras, coco, etc.

No pierdo % de grasa ni a tiros. Estoy hasta los huevos de mi airbag abdominal.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Mido 1´83 y peso 95. sigo con un % de grasa oscilando entre el 21 y el 25% (según mi modesta báscula tanita de esas de bioimpedancia que vaya usté a saber...)
> 
> aunque a mis 46 años me da mucha pereza, sigo haciendo pesas 3-4 días por semana, bastante intenso, y como muy limpio, aunque pico entre horas almendras, coco, etc.
> 
> No pierdo % de grasa ni a tiros. Estoy hasta los huevos de mi airbag abdominal.



¿Qué es para ti comer "limpio"?

Pon ejemplos de una semana normal, comidas, etc.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Mido 1´83 y peso 95. sigo con un % de grasa oscilando entre el 21 y el 25% (según mi modesta báscula tanita de esas de bioimpedancia que vaya usté a saber...)
> 
> aunque a mis 46 años me da mucha pereza, sigo haciendo pesas 3-4 días por semana, bastante intenso, y como muy limpio, aunque pico entre horas almendras, coco, etc.
> 
> No pierdo % de grasa ni a tiros. Estoy hasta los huevos de mi airbag abdominal.



El 100% de la gente que conozco que tiene sobrepeso lo tiene por:
- Comer demasiados hidratos (la gran mayoría de ellos, farinaceos, procesados o con azúcares añadidos).

Me juego 3 owneds a que es su caso.


----------



## MAUSER (17 Jul 2016)

quiero deciros algo. Cuando dejé la carne de cerdo (no va bien con mi metabolismo simpático), freír con mantequilla, dejé de tomar ghee, en tres semanas me bajaron los trigliceridos de 207 a 159 (dentro de lo normal) Y el colesterol bueno HDL de 44 a 64.

Sigo con el mismo cuerpazo a los 51 años casi, jajaja

Aumenté el consumo de aceite de coco, cocos y aguacates. También suplementos de aceite de krill, axtasantina y yodo... ahora he empezado a tomar ubiquinol (Q10).

Espero seguir mejorando. 

No sabía si ponerlo o no, porque la nueva prueba me la hice el mes pasado, pero al final lo he puesto. Comer conforme a tu metabolismo es muy importante.

Hay unos vídeos en youtube de metabolismo tv, en concreto el 199 que te dice que clase de metabolismo tienes.

Mi sistema nervioso es el EXCITADO, según vídeo cumplo todas las características

---------- Post added 17-jul-2016 at 12:27 ----------

[/COLOR]Episodio #199 Características dominantes de las personas con sistema nervioso excitado - YouTube


----------



## Poleo (17 Jul 2016)

A ver...me levanto por la mañana, y cae un café con leche desnatada (con sacarina :|) y una tortilla de un huevo entero y unas 3 claras (un vaso casi lleno) con avena integral, y algo de sal. 
1 pastilla de vitaminas (multi mega de AMIX)
2 pastillas de BCAA´s

Almuerzo sobre las 11-12 una lata de atún/melva/caballa/sardinas o similar. Y si eso una manzana.
5 gr de Glutamina.

Como a las 14-15 una bolsita de arroz blanco congelado del mercadona al microondas, y aprox unos 220 gr de carne roja troceada con algo de cebolla, sal, pimiento y pimentón de la vera vuelta y vuelta en la sartén.
1 cortado.


17:30 un plátano, 1 lata de piña en conserva y un puñado de almendras.

18 :00 entreno 1 hora pesado bebiendo 1 litro de agua

19:30 batido de proteína (predator de AMIX) con jengibre, pimienta negra, canela y cacao en polvo desgrasado valor.

22:00 pescado plancha tipo salmón unos 220 gr. Y ensalada o brócoli.


Comentar que entre horas suelo ir picando almendras (crudas o tostadas sin sal) y tengo debilidad por el coco. Me suelo comer 2-3 por semana.

Palabra que no como ni fritos ni rebozados ni helados ni bollería. Y me cuesta esfuerzo, pq tiendo a la glotonería.
Es más, no tengo nada en casa pq sé que me lo zamparía de 2 golpes.


Añadir que mi trabajo es sedentario.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (17 Jul 2016)

No hay fórmula mágica para quitar grasa de una zona, liposucciones a parte. Aeróbicos, aeróbicos y más aeróbicos si quieres perder grasa, con suerte se te irá de la barriga.

No sé qué es una hora de "entreno duro", pero se me hace poco. Suerte y no te obsesiones con las abdominales.


----------



## MAUSER (17 Jul 2016)

Los abdominales se consiguen en la cocina. Yo no hago y los tengo marcados.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Jul 2016)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> No hay fórmula mágica para quitar grasa de una zona, liposucciones a parte. Aeróbicos, aeróbicos y más aeróbicos si quieres perder grasa, con suerte se te irá de la barriga.
> 
> No sé qué es una hora de "entreno duro", pero se me hace poco. Suerte y no te obsesiones con las abdominales.



Este es uno de los grandes mitos de la actividad física. Es justo lo contrario de lo que dices.
El basar nuestro entreno en el cardio crónico, termina por engordar.
Ejemplo:
1er día que corres 1 hora: quemas 400 calorías (para poner un ejemplo).
Y vas entrenando 3 días semana, corriendo 1 horita.

Al cabo de 2 meses, cuando corres 1 hora:
- Ya no quemas 400 sino 350 calorías. 
Tu cuerpo se ha adaptado. Es capaz de hacer lo mismo (correr 1 hora a un ritmo determinado), pero quemando menos. Es más eficiente. Te cansas menos, has ganado resistencia. 
Si te preparas para una carrera, eso está muy bien, pero si tu objetivo es quemar más, estás consiguiendo justamente el efecto contrario.

Que es lo que te va a hacer quemar más:
Alta intensidad. 

Lo importante no es lo que quemas durante el entreno, sino lo que pasa después de él.

Mejor entrenar 15 minutos al 100% que no 60 minutos al 70%, desde el punto de vista de quemar más.

Mis entrenos raramente pasan de los 20 minutos. Yo entreno al 100%, y me es imposible estar más de ese tiempo rindiendo a tope.

De la misma forma que el 95% de la gente aún dice que la harina es la base de la alimentación, el 95% tb opina que la mejor manera de adelgazar es haciendo cardio crónico.
Y así nos va; gordos por doquier.

Quieres muscular? come bien
Quieres adelgazar? come bien


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (18 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Este es uno de los grandes mitos de la actividad física. Es justo lo contrario de lo que dices.
> El basar nuestro entreno en el cardio crónico, termina por engordar.



Se la ve muy hermosa. Será que está empezando.







1 caloría es una caloría, entrenes un día al año o 365.
Te es imposible entrenar más porque no tienes fondo. Si hicieras aeróbicos aguantarías más.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jul 2016)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Se la ve muy hermosa. Será que está empezando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No da usted ni una:
Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Una caloría no es una caloría o lo que realmente engordan los alimentos (I): Digestibilidad

Hago maratones y Ultras de vez en cuando y ahora me estoy preparando para la Cavall de Vents (84 kms por montaña). Pero lo que me mantiene en forma son los anaeróbicos: saltos, dominadas, sprints, flexiones.... Tu no has hecho 10 flexiones en tu vida, por eso hablas así.
Así me entreno yo para la larga distancia:
¿Te gusta la larga distancia? ¡Entonces sprinta!
Y este tb te irá bien leerlo:
¿Qué ejercicio quema más calorías?

Entrenamiento de hoy, que he realizado:
- 28 flexiones laterales
- 15 burpees
- 18 dragon walking
- 60 segundos plancha
- 12 saltos estrella.
Cada ejercicio tan rápido como puedas y durante 18' en total. No hay pausa.
Hágalo y postee cuantas vueltas a hecho. 

A ver si adivinda quien tiene menos % de grasa:

- Usain Bolt. Velocista de 100 y 200 mts.
- Maratoniano.














Pues no: tiene menos grasa un velocista. (son datos objetivos que puede encontrar en cualquier lugar)

Coja usted algún libro de preparación física y aprenda algo y no haga el ridículo un domingo por la noche.


----------



## Cormac (18 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> De la misma forma que el 95% de la gente aún dice que la harina es la base de la alimentación, el 95% tb opina que la mejor manera de adelgazar es haciendo cardio crónico.
> Y así nos va; gordos por doquier.
> 
> Quieres muscular? come bien
> Quieres adelgazar? come bien



Otra vez manipulando. En tu línea Rauxa.
Quién narices dice que la harina es la base de la alimentación??? Te respondo yo: Nadie.
Los gordos, son los que practican deporte??? Pues normalmente no, salvo excepciones que se ponen como ceporros, creyéndose que por practicar spinning y sudar como pollos, se lo pueden permitir.
Pero tú a lo tuyo, a ver si con tu mierda blog convences a alguien.
Pillate a un informático majo, que así serás como nutricionista, viendo como llevas la informática.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 00:40 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Tu no has hecho 10 flexiones en tu vida, por eso hablas así.
> 
> 
> A ver si adivinda quien tiene menos % de grasa:
> ...



Pero qué cojones sabrás tú si el forero ha hecho flexiones o no.
Que ya sabemos que el velocista no tiene grasa y lo que tiene es músculo!!! Que no nos enseña usted nada, señor arrogante!!!


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jul 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Otra vez manipulando. En tu línea Rauxa.
> Quién narices dice que la harina es la base de la alimentación??? Te respondo yo: Nadie.
> Los gordos, son los que practican deporte??? Pues normalmente no, salvo excepciones que se ponen como ceporros, creyéndose que por practicar spinning y sudar como pollos, se lo pueden permitir.
> Pero tú a lo tuyo, a ver si con tu mierda blog convences a alguien.
> Pillate a un informático majo, que así serás como nutricionista, viendo como llevas la informática.



Que, quién dice que la harina es la base de la alimentación? Pues llevan 60 años enchufándonos este mantra: escuelas, mass-mierda, nutricionistas....
Coge cualquier pirámide de la alimentación mediterranea y a ver si ves donde están las harinas. 
Si llevo tantos años trabajando en esto es precisamente pq la gente se harta a harinas y los que hacen deporte, lo hacen rematadamente mal.

El 100% de los clientes que tengo son gente con sobrepeso. A eso me dedico desde hace 15 años.
Así que pocas lecciones me vas a dar tú ahora, sobre esto un lunes 18 de julio a las 01:00 de la madrugada.
:X

---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 00:45 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Otra vez manipulando. En tu línea Rauxa.
> Quién narices dice que la harina es la base de la alimentación??? Te respondo yo: Nadie.
> Los gordos, son los que practican deporte??? Pues normalmente no, salvo excepciones que se ponen como ceporros, creyéndose que por practicar spinning y sudar como pollos, se lo pueden permitir.
> Pero tú a lo tuyo, a ver si con tu mierda blog convences a alguien.
> ...



Como le digo, llevo 15 años en esto, y viendo los comentarios del forero, me he permitido decir que no ha hecho 10 flexiones seguidas en su vida.
Si hubiera hecho algo de deporte y hubiera "probado" el deporte aeróbico y el deporte anaeróbico, no hubiera dicho las tonterías que ha dicho.

Y lo de que "ya sabemos que el velocista no tiene grasa", está claro que el forero no lo sabe. Eso lo sabemos yo, usted y el 80% de este hilo. El problema es que el 95% de los ciudadanos, esto no lo sabe.

No sé pq se pone usted tan a la defensiva si opinamos casi igual.

Y si le molesta tanto que dé mi opinión en un hilo en el que el 80% opinamos igual, puede irse usted a cualquier de las miles de webs que hay sobre el tema y donde el 99% de los que escriben en ellas dicen y afirman: 
- Que las harinas son la base
- Que lo mejor para adelgazar es el cardio.

Y ahí sí que podrá despotricar a gusto y decirles que son unos inútiles y unos analfabetos. 
Si tanto le molesta que diga algo que usted ya sabe, tiene un problema.


----------



## Cormac (18 Jul 2016)

El entrenamiento físico suyo y el mío es muy similar, y creo que es el correcto.
En lo que estoy en desacuerdo en el tema de la alimentación. Demonizas unos y defiendes otros, y no lo veo así.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jul 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> El entrenamiento físico suyo y el mío es muy similar, y creo que es el correcto.
> En lo que estoy en desacuerdo en el tema de la alimentación. Demonizas unos y defiendes otros, y no lo veo así.



Yo no sé como entrena él ni tu. Sólo he visto que defiende el aeróbico, aeróbico y el aeróbico, para adelgazar. Y que 1 hora de entreno le parece a poco.
Esto es como decir que las harinas son indispensables para alimentarnos.
Mantras de los últimos 60 años.... No son verdad. Punto. Y tú lo sabes.

Alimentación: no dices que NADIE dice que la harina tiene que ser la base? Eso sería la bueno? Tendrían que ser la base? No me queda clara tu postura.
Yo, como todo el mundo, tengo una opinión. Y considero que hay unas posturas más acertadas que otras. Como las tendrás tú o tu vecino. 
Y todas son respetables. Incluso las de Sugus.
Lo que no entiendo es pq te metes conmigo, precisamente.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Jul 2016)

Yo sigo con esto hace ya dos o tres meses. No azúcar ni harinas (lácteos y procesados ya no tomaba) y he cambiado el cardio del gim por entrenamiento de alta intensidad, (calistenia unos 15 min 3 veces por semana) hace un mes.

Resultados espectaculares. Lo estoy documentando gráficamente, de aquí una temporada lo subiré y tal.

Recomiendo a todo el mundo que lo pruebe.


----------



## ALCOY (18 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Mido 1´83 y peso 95. sigo con un % de grasa oscilando entre el 21 y el 25% (según mi modesta báscula tanita de esas de bioimpedancia que vaya usté a saber...)
> 
> aunque a mis 46 años me da mucha pereza, sigo haciendo pesas 3-4 días por semana, bastante intenso, y como muy limpio, aunque pico entre horas almendras, coco, etc.
> 
> No pierdo % de grasa ni a tiros. Estoy hasta los huevos de mi airbag abdominal.





Vamos a ver datos...

Para quitarse completamente el airbag abdominal tiene que estar como máximo en un 15% de grasa corporal... eso sería má o meno, estar pasable (estéticamente) sin camiseta para un onvre.

con la camiseta puesta con un % mayor que eso quedaría disimulado...
con los datos que das que oscilas del 21% al 25% de grasa, mucha oscilación veo a menos que te peses en momentos inadecuados como es recién levantado de la cama, que no debe hacerse para la medición de grasa...
supongamos que tengas un 22% hasta llegar al 15% que sería la cifra que te dejaría sin flotador, a ojo de buen cubero te sobrarían 7 kgs... 
si realmente tuvieses un 25% de grasa te sobrarían alrededor de 10 kgs para meterte en el 15% de grasa

digamos que el 15% en hombres sería el estar con abdomen plano y si ya quieres ir más allá pues ya tendríamos que bajar del 15 e ir a buscar el 11-12 que ya estaría bien para un aficionado...
46 años no son problema, yo tengo 50 redondos y doy fe de que se puede y sin despeinarse...

si quieres comprobar lo de la tanita lo puedes contrastar con una cinta métrica y esta calculadora...

Calcular grasa corporal







Poleo dijo:


> A ver...me levanto por la mañana, y cae un café con leche desnatada (con sacarina :|) y una tortilla de un huevo entero y unas 3 claras (un vaso casi lleno) con avena integral, y algo de sal.
> 1 pastilla de vitaminas (multi mega de AMIX)
> 2 pastillas de BCAA´s
> 
> ...





Ya hemos comentado que para lo que quieres tendrías que perder entre 7-10 kgs...
que vean los expertos que cosas se pueden sustituir por otras...

yo quizás dejaría la avena para los caballos, reduciría si hay exceso de frutos secos y coco y a lo mejor hasta eliminaría el batido de proteínas...
simplemente con eliminar el batido de protes con el tiempo eso solo puede significar 5 kgs... ya te quedarían solo de 2-5 kgs a perder, avena fuera y controlar coco y frutos secos y ya lo tienes...
a ver more opinions...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Jul 2016)

¿Qué pasa con la avena?? ::


----------



## ALCOY (18 Jul 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con la avena?? ::





Pues no sé... es un feeling... yo en la película Troya vi que Aquiles le daba la avena a su caballo y el lo que bebía era vino... 

Es un feeling de las cosas con las que puede jugar para perder esos 7-10 kgs

-avena (¿más opiniones?)
-frutos secos (controlar)
-coco (eliminar)
-batidos de proteínas (eliminar)


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Pues no sé... es un feeling... yo en la película Troya vi que Aquiles le daba la avena a su caballo y el lo que bebía era vino...
> 
> Es un feeling de las cosas con las que puede jugar para perder esos 7-10 kgs
> 
> ...



:: Bueno, espero que no le saquen muchas pegas...si no no sé qué voy a deasyunar :ouch: vale, huevos con bacon, pero a las 6 de la mañana no me sale poner a hacérmelos...


----------



## ALCOY (18 Jul 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :: Bueno, espero que no le saquen muchas pegas...si no no sé qué voy a deasyunar :ouch: vale, huevos con bacon, pero a las 6 de la mañana no me sale poner a hacérmelos...





tú estás flaquita... demasíadoooooooooooo!!! 

a ti te tenemos que engordarrrrrrrrrrrrr...

come avena... comeeeeeeeeee

¿Qué estás pesando ahora para 170 cms que mides?

54 kgs???

no me digas que no tienes cinta métrica para poder sacar el índice de grasa con la calcuadora qu puse...


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> A ver...me levanto por la mañana, y cae un café con leche desnatada (con sacarina :|) y una tortilla de un huevo entero y unas 3 claras (un vaso casi lleno) con avena integral, y algo de sal.
> 1 pastilla de vitaminas (multi mega de AMIX)
> 2 pastillas de BCAA´s
> 
> ...



Estás comiendo más o menos bien, excepto un par de cositas que tp creo que tengan mucho que ver con tu sobrepeso.
Según dices comes 6 veces al día. Y que además, picas entre horas. Así que te vas fácilmente a 7-8 ingestas diarias. Esto es demasiado. Tu cuerpo va tirando de lo que le das y no te tus reservas.

En tu caso, creo que verías mejoras:
- Menos ingestas pero más grandes. No cuentas calorías. Come por tu hambre.
- Empieza a empaparte sobre el ayuno. Empieza haciendo 3 grandes comidas: desayuno, comida cena. 
Cuando estés bien adaptado a ello, intenta hacer un par de ayunos de 12-16 horas a la semana. A efectos prácticos es saltarse un desayuno o una cena.

Yo casi cada día sol hago 2 comidas: comida + cena. Y es cuando me he afinado más.
No desayuno (no tengo hambre) y cuando es la hora de la comida, literalmente como el doble que cuando desayunaba.
Y eso que antes era de desayunar mi leche + cereales + fruta...
Ahora ceno mejor y eso hace que descanse mejor y por tanto me levante bien, nutrido, saciado y con ganas de moverme y no de comer.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> tú estás flaquita... demasíadoooooooooooo!!!
> 
> a ti te tenemos que engordarrrrrrrrrrrrr...
> 
> ...



Jaja ya, aún así, me he quitado de azúcares y demás por salud, (bueno, en vacaciones desayuné algún bollito :ouch, y aunque siga delgada voy a seguir con este tema porque me siento mucho mejor, especialmente por el estómago. La avena no me sienta mal, al contrario, pero si no fuese recomendable dejaría de tomarla, aunque creo que es bastante aceptable.ienso:
A ver si luego me peso, lo hago poco, sip, entre 53-54 andaré.
No, no tengo ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Jul 2016)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Se la ve muy hermosa. Será que está empezando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El aspecto de esa mujer es deplorable, parece una enferma de cáncer, o de SIDA, desnutrida y a punto de caer muerta por inanición... No sé cómo se le puede llamar a eso deporte.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 10:07 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Quién narices dice que la harina es la base de la alimentación??? Te respondo yo: Nadie.









Pues lo dice la OMS, nada más y nada menos amigo.:bla:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Jul 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Otra vez manipulando. En tu línea Rauxa.
> Quién narices dice que la harina es la base de la alimentación??? Te respondo yo: Nadie.



Yo la verdad es que ya no entiendo nada. Es habitual que venga gente al hilo a decir esto. ¿Pero vosotros tenéis ojos? :ouch:

Cada vez que alguien entra en mi hilo y pone esta frase, me sulfuro.

"Nadie" dice que las harinas son la base de la alimentación:

Veamos, nos vamos a la página del Ministerio de Sanidad de España

Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Ciudadanos - Protección de la salud - Infancia - Recomendaciones de Nutrición de la SEEN

Son las recomendaciones oficiales del Ministerio, esta es la imagen:







Y cito literalmente lo que pone en la página del Ministerio: "_como base de la pirámide encontramos el arroz, el pan, cereales y pasta , siendo de 4 a 6 raciones las aconsejadas._"

El pan está hecho de harina, la pasta también. En "cereales" también podemos incluir la harina de cualquier cereal. El arroz, al menos en España, no es harina. Vale. Uno de cuatro.

Ya puede recoger su owned. ¿Quién recomienda una alimentación basada en harinas PARA EVITAR LA OBESIDAD? El Ministerio de Sanidad de España.

No busco más ejemplos porque es ubicuo el tema de la pirámide con pan-pasta en la base. ienso: Debemos ser unos locos que se lo inventan ienso:



Rauxa dijo:


> Y si le molesta tanto que dé mi opinión en un hilo en el que el 80% opinamos igual, puede irse usted a cualquier de las miles de webs que hay sobre el tema y donde el 99% de los que escriben en ellas dicen y afirman:
> - Que las harinas son la base
> - Que lo mejor para adelgazar es el cardio.
> 
> ...





tomcat ii dijo:


> Yo sigo con esto hace ya dos o tres meses. No azúcar ni harinas (lácteos y procesados ya no tomaba) y he cambiado el cardio del gim por entrenamiento de alta intensidad, (calistenia unos 15 min 3 veces por semana) hace un mes.
> 
> Resultados espectaculares. Lo estoy documentando gráficamente, de aquí una temporada lo subiré y tal.
> 
> Recomiendo a todo el mundo que lo pruebe.



Yo también resultados espectaculares haciendo eso mismo. ienso:


----------



## ALCOY (18 Jul 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Jaja ya, aún así, me he quitado de azúcares y demás por salud, (bueno, en vacaciones desayuné algún bollito :ouch, y aunque siga delgada voy a seguir con este tema porque me siento mucho mejor, especialmente por el estómago. La avena no me sienta mal, al contrario, pero si no fuese recomendable dejaría de tomarla, aunque creo que es bastante aceptable.ienso:
> A ver si luego me peso, lo hago poco, sip, entre 53-54 andaré.
> No, no tengo ::






estás con un IMC de 18.5 y llegar a IMCs de 17 como que da miedo o índices de grasa corporal por debajo del 18% en mujeres...
me hubiese gustado por curiosidad saber tu índice de grasa...


No debes bajar más de el peso que tienes ahora... 
por lo menos eres afortunada que cuando socialices en findes, vacaciones y fiestas de guardar te puedes salir del guión sin mayor problema...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> estás con un IMC de 18.5 y llegar a IMCs de 17 como que da miedo o índices de grasa corporal por debajo del 18% en mujeres...
> me hubiese gustado por curiosidad saber tu índice de grasa...
> 
> 
> ...



Sí eso sí :: antes cuando no me cortaba con bollos, patatas fritas y demás, nunca pasé de 56. Pero me estaba metiendo porquería a saco.:ouch:
Ya te lo diré, a ver si lo miro :ouch:


----------



## Poleo (18 Jul 2016)

Gracias por tantas respuestas.

A ver...lo de los abdominales: hago elevaciones de rodilla colgado en barra de dominadas, planchas de 30" y poco más. Pero haciendo peso muerto y sentadilla con 110 kgs imagino que están en forma...funcionalmente. Otra cosa es el pikolin que los envuelve ::

Lo de que me quite la avena, no entiendo muy bien el motivo, ya que es el cereal más recomendado para el desayuno y tal no? sin procesar, integral, etc.
Pero hay días que no la tomo, y me tomo la tortilla directamente. Eso sí, la tortilla es diaria.

Lo de quitar el arroz, pues no sé pero todas las dietas culturistas lo incluyen como base de CH, normalmente junto a proteína tipo carne roja o pollo, o pescado. El arroz tiene de bueno su bajo IG, creo.

lo que no entiendo nada es lo de eliminar el batido de proteína, me gustaría que me explicasen más acerca de ello. Pues es el batido justo tras el entreno...ventana anabólica y tal.

En fin, gracias por las respuestas otra vez.


----------



## ALCOY (18 Jul 2016)

Simplemente te lo decía por perder del orden de 7 kgs de peso...

Yo creo que incluso sería suficiente eliminar los batidos de proteínas y los 2 cocos semanales y controlar un poco los frutos secos que vas en exceso manteniendo todo lo otro para conseguir en el tiempo perder el sobrepeso...


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Gracias por tantas respuestas.
> 
> A ver...lo de los abdominales: hago elevaciones de rodilla colgado en barra de dominadas, planchas de 30" y poco más. Pero haciendo peso muerto y sentadilla con 110 kgs imagino que están en forma...funcionalmente. Otra cosa es el pikolin que los envuelve ::
> 
> ...



El 99% de la gente que se suplementa, no lo haría falta hacerlo. 

Aquí no estamos hablando de gente que hace ultras y corre 5 horas al día o que hace 3 sesiones al día de entrenamientos o que está horas levantando hierros. 
Para una persona amateur que entrene de vez en cuando (2-5 días semana), que combine un poco el trabajo aeróbico y el de fuerza.... los suplementos no sirven absolutamente para nada.
No sois pocos los que tomáis el suplemento de protes después de hacer 4 pesas, pensando que el catabolismo sufrido en el entreno es tan grande que tenéis que tomar un suplemento sí o sí. 
Aguita, fruta y en la siguiente comida meted algo de protes, suficiente para ir bien.

Quien se suplemente sin hacerle falta, ese plus que está ingiriendo sólo le dará problemas.
Más protes de las necesarias, más calcio del necesario, más hidratos de los necesarios....problemas, problemas, problemas.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> *A ver...me levanto por la mañana, y cae un café con leche desnatada (con sacarina :|) y una tortilla de un huevo entero y unas 3 claras (un vaso casi lleno) con avena integral, y algo de sal.
> 1 pastilla de vitaminas (multi mega de AMIX)
> 2 pastillas de BCAA´s
> 
> ...



A ver, si tu objetivo fuera conseguir volumen con miras a competir o porque te guste estar muy grande sería aceptable aunque también tiene grandes fallos, pero siendo como dices tu objetivo perder el flotador esto que haces es un despropósito absoluto lo mires por donde lo mires, es que no se ni por donde comenzar.

*DESAYUNO:*

1 - Sacarina: yo tampoco soy perfecto y alguna vez raramente la tomo esporadicamente pero a diario no, jamás.

2 - Tortilla: déjate de apartar yemas y échalos enteros.

3 - Avena: Para que quieres avena por la mañana si entrenas por la tarde, por muy lentos que sean los que no gastes en actividad física y alguna función corporal van a ir al flotador si o si. Cuando quieres perder grasa los carbohidratos solo antes y después del ejercicio intenso. Y aunque no quieras definir salvo que te dediques a algún tipo de deporte en modo competitivo también es mejor opción solo tomarlos antes y después de los entrenos.

*3 - BCAA:* ¿Para que tomas BCAA en el desayuno si no eres deportista competivivo? Son cosas que no me explico. Si te empeñas en tomarlos hazlo antes y después de los entrenos que es cuando tú le podrás sacar el mayor rendimiento.

Y si te empeñas en superar el catabolismo de cuando te levantas, a tu nivel es mejor opción un batido de concentrado de suero que los de calidad ya suelen llevar añadidos los BCAA. Pero siempre hay que tomar solo el batido, si añades avena, huevos, leche y demás vas a ralentizar el transporte veloz de aminoácidos (que es el objetivo de tomar suero y BCAA nada más levantarte) y el resultado obviamente va a ser cero patatero. La comida normal hay que hacer alrededor de una hora después.

*ALMUERZO:* Deja las conservas enlatadas y cocina tú el atún, sardinas o lo que sea. Es más laborioso y necesitas más tiempo pero así es la cosa. Si no puedes en ese momento lo dejas cocinado por la noche que es lo que hacemos la mayoría. Y mete más verduras en tus comidas excepto en la de antes y después de entrenar. Una ensalada por la noche o un poco de broccoli a eso no se le puede llamar verduras. Si no te gustan tendrás que aprender a que te gusten como hemos hecho la mayoría, no hay más. A mí tampoco me gustaba y ahora me como las hojas de lechuga a palo seco como si fuera un grillo.

Las cosas como la manzana prefiero dejarlas para después de entrenar pero tampoco pasa nada por comerse una pieza de fruta en el almuerzo siempre que sea acompañada de otras cosas.

*COMIDA:* Arroz blanco congelado del Menc.abrona, primero deja esa porquería. Y segundo volvemos a lo mismo ¿Para que quieres carbohidratos si no entrenas hasta muchas horas después? No hace falta ya que te diga adonde se va todo el arroz y más siendo procesado. Sustituye el arroz por verduras, judías verduras, espinacas, acelgas, ensalada, berenjenas, coliflor lo que sea ve variando.

Lo de la carne bien.

*ANTES DE ENTRENO:* Hazla una hora antes de entrenar. Necesitas carbos complejos que te ayuden a mantener la energía durante todo el entreno y que los que sobren te ayuden en la recuperación posterior. Fuera plátano y latas de piña colada y sustitúyelo por arroz cocido, patatas cocidas o avena. Toma también proteina (carne, huevo) y algo de grasa buena (un poco de aceite de oliva o unos pocos frutos secos)

Lo standard es tomar Carbos 75% - Proteinas 25% ejemplo si pesas 100 Kg sería 75 gr de carbos + 25 gr de proteinas. Nunca se cuentan calorías, se cuentan gramos. Esta cifra es orientativa para comenzar, hay gente que puede necesitar más o menos eso ya se debe ir viendo. El porcentaje le suele valer a todo el mundo. Así que se comienza por esa cifra y se va ajustando al alza y a la baja según se reaccione.

También depende de la dureza del entreno de ese día, si es un entreno muy duro a lo mejor necesitas unos pocos más carbos, si es un entreno muy suave igual necesitas menos o igual no los necesitas, eso ya lo tienes que ir viendo tú.

Antes del entreno si te empeñas es cuando puedes meter los BCAA y la glutamina que es cuando más la necesitarás, el resto del día si no te dedicas a ello no se para qué sinceramente.

*DESPUES DEL ENTRENO:* Aquí el porcentaje varía a 50-50 ejemplo si pesas 100 Kg 50 gr de carbos y 50 gr de proteinas. Lo del batido está bien después del entreno pero hay que acompañarlo con carbohidratos. Aquí es donde tienes que meter plátano, frutas, miel, etc siempre carbos naturales está claro. Si eres profesional o de competición no es lo ideal paa la recuperación está claro porque hay cosas muchísimos mejores pero también con más riesgos para la salud, siendo como somos aficionados fruta y cosas así es perfecto para nosotros.

La proteina de suero si es de calida suele llevar añadido BCAA y glutamina así que no es necesario tomarlos después del entreno salvo que te dediques a ello o te empeñes.

*CENA:* La cena no suele ser un problema porque todo el mundo tiene ya grabado a fuego lo de la ensalada y el pescado, simplemente métele grasa buena en forma de aceite, frutos secos y cosas así.

*TRABAJO* Si como dices tu curro es sedentario mayor motivo para no tomar carbos salvo antes y después de entrenar, es que no los necesitas para nada. Los pocos que necesites para las funciones corporales y cerebrales ya lo cubres con los que tienen las verduras y esas cosas.

*RESUMEN*: Tomas muchos carbos cuando no tienes que tomarlos, tomas poca grasa seguramente porque como la mayoría les tienes pánico, tomas poquísima verdura y si dices que entrenas duro también probablemente tomes poca proteina.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (18 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El aspecto de esa mujer es deplorable, parece una enferma de cáncer, o de SIDA, desnutrida y a punto de caer muerta por inanición... No sé cómo se le puede llamar a eso deporte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 10:07 ----------
> 
> ...



La harina es un medio para preparar el alimento. No es la base de ninguna alimentación.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jul 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La harina es un medio para preparar el alimento. No es la base de ninguna alimentación.



Macarrones, espaghettis, pan, galletas... pregunta a la gente que % come de esto.
Pero si tal y como te han puesto, no hay más que fijarse en la pirámide alimentaria de la OMS y que es la que sigue toda la gente.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Jul 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La harina es un medio para preparar el alimento. No es la base de ninguna alimentación.



En fin, yo ya no sé, debe ser que no nos explicamos bien.

Venga, nos ponemos en plan Barrio Sésamo. 

Vamos a ver.

Vamos a citarte, has dicho:



> Quién narices dice que la harina es la base de la alimentación??? Te respondo yo: Nadie.



Y te ponemos enlaces a la OMS y el Ministerio de Sanidad que dicen lo siguiente:

Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Ciudadanos - Protección de la salud - Infancia - Recomendaciones de Nutrición de la SEEN

Son las recomendaciones oficiales del Ministerio, esta es la imagen:







"_como base de la pirámide encontramos el arroz, el pan, cereales y pasta , siendo de 4 a 6 raciones las aconsejadas._"

Frente a esto, nos dices que



> La harina es un medio para preparar el alimento. No es la base de ninguna alimentación.



ienso:

El pan está hecho de harina de trigo, agua y sal. No es "un medio" para preparar el alimento. Es el alimento en sí.

La pasta está hecha de harina de trigo, agua y sal. Ídem. ¿Dónde ves tú que sea "un medio"? El medio será el horno, la harina es el alimento, vamos, digo yo...

Esto es desesperante, qué nivel ::


----------



## Poleo (18 Jul 2016)

Gracias mil por la respuesta :Aplauso:8:



zapatitos dijo:


> A ver, si tu objetivo fuera conseguir volumen con miras a competir o porque te guste estar muy grande sería aceptable aunque también tiene grandes fallos, pero siendo como dices tu objetivo perder el flotador esto que haces es un despropósito absoluto lo mires por donde lo mires, es que no se ni por donde comenzar.Hasta llegué a plantearme lo de una liposucción o similar, para terminar con el problema
> 
> *DESAYUNO:*
> 
> ...


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Gracias mil por la respuesta :Aplauso:8:



*Pero cuántos huevos serían? 3 enteros al día sin claras añadidas?*

Eso ya depende de la persona, si te la hacías de 1 entero y 3 claras cambia a 2-3 enteros. La yema es rica en un montón de vitaminas y minerales y una de las pocas fuentes alimenticias de Vitamina D. También contiene una buena cantidad de colina y lecitina que son esenciales entre otras cosas para la salud cerebral.

*suelo cocinar salmón. Pero claro, el pescado no enlatado es caro. En fin, ya miraré a ver*

Yo como muy poco pescado no porque no me guste sino porque donde vivo que llegue fresco es practicamente una utopía e incluso congelado hay poquísimo stock, salmón incluso congelado no hay siempre que quieras. Queda la opción de las conservas que para mí está claro que no es opción así que soy muy poco consumidor de pescado. El caso es que ni me he muerto por consumir poco pescado ni me ha pasado nada. Para mí es otra de las cosas que están demasiado sobrevaloradas por la propaganda de la industria alimenticia, ojo no digo que no tenga su valor que lo tiene solo que está sobrevalorado su beneficio a la salud.

Hay bastante más ácidos grasos insaturados en una pieza de lomo de cerdo natural que una pieza de salmón, eso es un hecho que puede comprobar cualquiera que se moleste en hacerlo.

*pero qué le pasa al plátano? no es energía rápida tb como la patata para antes de entrenar? *

Una hora antes del entreno es preferible los carbohidratos complejos como arroz, patatas, avena que los simples para que la energía sea sostenida y duradera e incluso los que puedan sobrar ayuden después del entreno a la recuperación. También se puede hacer una combinación de simples y complejos aunque yo prefiero solo complejos. La excepción podría ser si haces sesiones muy cortas pero muy intensas como se hace por ejemplo en el H/D 4-1-4 pero dudo que entrenes de esa forma (entrenando así no estarías una hora seguida) así que la mejor opción son los complejos.

La patata y el arroz pueden ser carbos complejos o simples según su cocción, al dente son complejos, si te pasas en la cocción los vas conviertiendo en más simples hasta llegar al puré que es practicamente similar al azúcar. Para que lo tengas en cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Jul 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La harina es un medio para preparar el alimento. No es la base de ninguna alimentación.



Nivelazo de la gente este país, tú! ¿Tú quieres que las harinas sean buenas? pues veeeeeengaaaa, hala, para ti la bicicleta, las harinas son mu güena gente... Ínflate a harinas y sé muy feliz en tu idilio con la barra del pan del mercadona hijo! Vaya tela!!!:8:


----------



## Poleo (18 Jul 2016)

¿Y qué hay de tomarse una aspirina con un café justo antes de entrenar?
¿Es peligroso?
eso me da una vidilla que pa qué...


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> *Gracias por tantas respuestas.
> 
> A ver...lo de los abdominales: hago elevaciones de rodilla colgado en barra de dominadas, planchas de 30" y poco más. Pero haciendo peso muerto y sentadilla con 110 kgs imagino que están en forma...funcionalmente. Otra cosa es el pikolin que los envuelve ::
> 
> ...



Lo primero que tienes que saber es que actualmente hay tres tipos de proteinas de suero comercial a saber: el concentrado, el aislado y el hidrolizado. El único que nos interesa a nosotros es el concentrado que es la proteina no desnaturalizada que tiene efectos positivos sobre la salud. Las otras dos son proteinas de suero desnaturalizadas y predigeridas exclusivamente para deportistas y sobre todo culturistas que no tienen ningún efecto sobre la salud, más bien al contrario probablemente tienen un efecto negativo a largo plazo.

Es en lo primero que te tienes que fijar cuando compras una proteina de suero, si ves las palabras hidrolizado, aislado, predigerido huye como de la peste salvo que solo estés interesado en tener el mayor tamaño muscular posible cueste lo que cueste. En ese caso si son para tí.

En lo segundo que te tienes que fijar es en comprarla siempre de sabor neutro. A las de sabores les echan montones de porquerías para que sepan bien. Lo mejor es comprarla Neutra y después ya le echarás tú lo que te apetezca para que sepa bien o sea aceptable. Yo cuando la tomo muchas veces no le echo nada ni siquiera cacao pero claro yo de tantísimos años sin practicamente probar nada dulce tengo el gusto como dicen "estropeao"  Pero le puedes echar cacao, canela, un poquitín de miel, etc etc hasta que des con tu punto, será por cosas.

Tercero, los detractores de la proteina la critican porque puede terminar convirtiéndose en glucosa y provocar una respuesta insulínica. Esta mala fama viene sobre todo por los aislados e hidrolizados que suelen ser los más consumidos por ser más rápidos al estar desnaturalizados y predigeridos. 
Mucha gente toma aislados e hidrolizados sin saber lo que toman ni porque´simplemente por consejo de un amigo o del gurú autóctono de su gimnasio. Yo el único que recomiendo es el concentrado de suero y solo en dos momentos puntuales: uno justo al levantarte donde el catabolismo natural producido por haber estado varias horas sin alimento probablemente va a hacer que absorbas esos nutrientes como una esponja y dos justo después del entreno.

En los demás momentos del día no tiene ningún sentido salvo que tu único interés sea conseguir el máximo tamaño muscular posible a costa de lo que sea, entonces obviamente si tiene sentido.

Sobre la avena, sus detractores la critican por el gluten. Hay muchísima controversia sobre el tema y ni ellos pueden afirmar que la avena no contaminada es perjudicial ni tampoco yo lo contrario. Si como yo nunca has tenido problemas con ella tómala pero sin pasarte. Yo ya hice la prueba de no tomarla durante un tiempo y no noté nada anormal, ni me hincho cuando la toma ni me deshincho pero hay gente que si le pasa.

Para tamaño y densidad en los abdominales y sin discusión ninguna el mejor ejercicio es el que llamábamos El Moro, en el mínuto 1 de este video te explican como hacerlo:

[youtube]CZqV_NzhAws[/youtube]

Saludos.


----------



## Poleo (18 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Para tamaño y densidad en los abdominales y sin discusión ninguna el mejor ejercicio es el que llamábamos El Moro, en el mínuto 1 de este video te explican como hacerlo:
> 
> [youtube]CZqV_NzhAws[/youtube]
> 
> Saludos.



Yo de abdominales hago uno que me inventé:
tumbado boca arriba en un banco del gym, mancuerna de entre 14 y 20 kgs en posición pullover, y otra ligera, de 4 ó 6 kgs entre los pies. Se trata de hacer simultáneamente una elevación de piernas y al mismo tiempo de tronco (como un pullover pero intentando levantar el tronco del banco al llegar los brazos a la vertical).

Créeme, la congestión es demencial.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> *¿Y qué hay de tomarse una aspirina con un café justo antes de entrenar?
> ¿Es peligroso?
> eso me da una vidilla que pa qué...*



El café y la aspirina combinados tienen un efecto sinérgico, antiguamente también las mezclaban con efedrina cuando esta aun era de venta legal en el Estado Español. Lo utilizaban en pequeños ciclos para mejorar los entrenos y/o para ayudar en la definición. Los ciclos eran muy cortos porque se acostumbraban muy pronto a sus efectos.

Peligroso pues como todo, tiene un efecto estimulante sobre el Sistema Nervioso, el corazón y el cerebro. Aumenta tu sudoración, tu ritmo cardíaco, la tensión y la concentración. 

Descartado totalmente para personas con problemas en el corazón, en personas sanas volvemos a lo mismo de siempre, cada cual tiene que ver si le merece la pena el riesgo que pudiera acarrear elevar de forma artificial tu tensión, ritmo cardíaco, etc por los beneficios que eso le pudiera.

A mí personalmente no me sirve para nada así que no lo toco ni con un palo, los demás ellos verán.

Saludos.


----------



## Poleo (18 Jul 2016)

No suelo hacerlo, pero algún día que estoy sin ganas de ir sin motivo aparente, pues lo he hecho.
Tb he probado esos días, simplemente a no ir a entrenar  Pero eso no me soluciona el problema en las siguientes sesiones...empeora la vagancia.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2016)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> *No hay fórmula mágica para quitar grasa de una zona, liposucciones a parte. Aeróbicos, aeróbicos y más aeróbicos si quieres perder grasa, con suerte se te irá de la barriga.
> 
> No sé qué es una hora de "entreno duro", pero se me hace poco. Suerte y no te obsesiones con las abdominales.*



Horas y horas de aeróbicos, aeróbicos y más aeróbicos lo único que sirve es para terminar con las rodillas machacadas y las caderas idem si lo habré visto yo. Eso si, el gremio de los fisioterapeutas te agradece el consejo.

Para que una hora de entreno duro se te haga corta solo se me ocurre una posibilidad y es que te estés tocando los coj.ones a dos manos. Porque estás una hora haciendo fartlek, sprints o series por cuestas y acabas pidiendo clemencia y misericordia. Yo al menos con media horita tengo bastante, probablemente es que sea un blandito. Ah que cuando a veces me meto una buena minutada a mi ritmo aeróbico cuando termino casi ni he sudado.

Que conste que hacer aeróbico tiene sus ventajas y por eso lo hago normalmente una vez por semana, si no abusas te puede bajar tus pulsaciones mínimas, habituarte a las largas distancias y recuperarte. Pero para apretarte lo mejor es el ejercicio intenso y como lo hagas realmente intenso no estás una hora salvo que seas un supercrack. Yo como no lo soy con media horita me conformo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinfloy (18 Jul 2016)

Hola a todos, sigo desde hace tiempo este hilo, muy interesante.

Os explico, tengo 43 años, soy celíaco y desde hace años me cuesta horrores levantarme y empezar a funcionar. Trabajo en turnos de tarde y por las mañanas intento forzarme a ir a correr y al gimnasio, con no mucho éxito aunque cuando lo hago me siento mucho mejor claro.

Pero es que me suelo levantar cansadísimo, mas que cuando me acuesto independientemente de las horas que duermo.

Ultimamente estoy cenando legumbres, hummus y falafel o otras variedades de vegetales que aquí en UK venden como si fueran albóndigas. No hay que cocinarlas, saben muy bien y parece sano.
Lo acompaño a veces con tortas de arroz o con maiz.

También ceno caballa o atún en lata con o sin ensalada y a veces yogures de soja.

Alguna idea de porque me levanto tan cansado? Trabajo muy activo hasta las 10 de la noche llegando a casa cansado pero tengo 4 turnos sólo a la semana de media

Saludos


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2016)

Pinfloy dijo:


> *Hola a todos, sigo desde hace tiempo este hilo, muy interesante.
> 
> Os explico, tengo 43 años, soy celíaco y desde hace años me cuesta horrores levantarme y empezar a funcionar. Trabajo en turnos de tarde y por las mañanas intento forzarme a ir a correr y al gimnasio, con no mucho éxito aunque cuando lo hago me siento mucho mejor claro.
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de ser la astenia tan típica en muchos celíacos por no absorber bien ciertos nutrientes como las Vitaminas B. Yo me olvidaría de comer garbanzos que no creo que a tí te ayude mucho y probaría a comer más verduras, carne y fruta y ver que pasa. Y si no funciona suplementar con Vitaminas del grupo B a ver que pasa.

Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (18 Jul 2016)

*Cena poco*



Pinfloy dijo:


> Hola a todos, sigo desde hace tiempo este hilo, muy interesante.
> 
> Os explico, tengo 43 años, soy celíaco y desde hace años me cuesta horrores levantarme y empezar a funcionar. Trabajo en turnos de tarde y por las mañanas intento forzarme a ir a correr y al gimnasio, con no mucho éxito aunque cuando lo hago me siento mucho mejor claro.
> 
> ...



Cena poco o nada, y si cenas poco que pasen 3 h antes de acostarte y que lo que ingieras no sean los 'ingredientes' que he resaltado en negrita (o similares).

Cámbialo por verduras/hortalizas al vapor y algo a la plancha (pescado o carne que no sean indigestas) o dos huevos duros.

El cansancio puede surgir de que hagas la digestión mientras duermes, y encima dentro del ciclo/biorritmo de máximo sueño, es como si le pegaras un tiro al sistema digestivo y circulatorio.

Ya nos cuentas, si lo que te comento no mejora la situación toca visitar al médico.

S2


----------



## Alcazar (18 Jul 2016)

Y los yogures de soja, nadie va a decirle nada de los yogures de soja? La soja es un disruptor endocrino, no un alimento.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2016)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Hola a todos, sigo desde hace tiempo este hilo, muy interesante.
> 
> Os explico, tengo 43 años, soy celíaco y desde hace años me cuesta horrores levantarme y empezar a funcionar. Trabajo en turnos de tarde y por las mañanas intento forzarme a ir a correr y al gimnasio, con no mucho éxito aunque cuando lo hago me siento mucho mejor claro.
> 
> ...



Pues solo tienes que hacer lo que hacemos aqui todos sin ser celiacos. 

Grasa, grasa y grasa (de la buena). Supondo que en UK el aceite de oliva complicado, pero mantequilla, cacao puro y frutos secos mas facil. Eso y mucha verdura fresca.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Jul 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Y los yogures de soja, nadie va a decirle nada de los yogures de soja? La soja es un disruptor endocrino, no un alimento.



esto son chorradas sin fundamento. Entonces todas las legumbres y muchos vegetales lo son, y ya ves lo maricones que han salido los abueletes.

Para disruptores endocrinos las hormonas que le echan al ganado y con las que varias generaciones se han criado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Jul 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues solo tienes que hacer lo que hacemos aqui todos sin ser celiacos.
> 
> Grasa, grasa y grasa (de la buena). Supondo que en UK el aceite de oliva complicado, pero mantequilla, cacao puro y frutos secos mas facil. Eso y mucha verdura fresca.



Joder y alguna Black Angus para darle alegría al cuerpo, que está en la tierra y creo que esas vacas están criadas con pasto ¿no?


----------



## Trustno1 (19 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Pero cuántos huevos serían? 3 enteros al día sin claras añadidas?*
> 
> Eso ya depende de la persona, si te la hacías de 1 entero y 3 claras cambia a 2-3 enteros. La yema es rica en un montón de vitaminas y minerales y una de las pocas fuentes alimenticias de Vitamina D. También contiene una buena cantidad de colina y lecitina que son esenciales entre otras cosas para la salud cerebral.
> 
> ...



Una duda sobre eso de tomar carbohidratos complejos antes de entrenar, ¿no será mucho más pesado también para hacer la digestión antes de salir, por ejemplo, a correr media hora y después hacer series?

Lo pregunto por ignorancia


----------



## Pinfloy (19 Jul 2016)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, voy a ser más estricto con mi dieta celiaca, cortar los lacteos y las legumbres y a ver que tal porque es una mierda tener estos bajones...

Os comento 

Saludos


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Jul 2016)

Desde hace unas dos semanas he tenido que cortar de raíz el consumo de leche. Nunca he tenido problemas con la leche y tampoco es que tomase mucha, pero últimamente veía que me sentaba como un tiro y ha sido quitármela y voilà, he mejorado bastante.

OS ha ocurrido a alguno de vosotros que casi de un día para otro ya no tolereis la leche?


----------



## Raullucu (19 Jul 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Desde hace unas dos semanas he tenido que cortar de raíz el consumo de leche. Nunca he tenido problemas con la leche y tampoco es que tomase mucha, pero últimamente veía que me sentaba como un tiro y ha sido quitármela y voilà, he mejorado bastante.
> 
> OS ha ocurrido a alguno de vosotros que casi de un día para otro ya no tolereis la leche?



Hoy he retomado el consumo de leche en el desayuno tras mes y medio sin probarla (con un poco de trampa, sólo queso curado y kéfir). A priori tengo una ligera acidez en el estómago y he tendio un brote de hambre a las 2h que he ignorado. La seguiré tomando a lo largo de esta semana para ver la evolución. Intentaré postear las sensaciones.

En cuanto a lo de no tolerarla de un día para otro, soy firme creyente que se debe al origen y tratamiento de la leche. Cuando puedo tomar leche de vaca de casa o de cabra entera, me resulta muy saciante y nunca me ha probocado ninguna molestia. Lástima que cada vez sea más difícil conseguirlas.

Un saludo.


----------



## MAUSER (19 Jul 2016)

Cuando tomo productos lácteos (kefir, yogur con bífidos natural), al poco comienzo a tener mocos. No es una buena sensación, a los dos o tres día de dejar los lácteos desaparecen.


----------



## MAUSER (19 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Es en lo primero que te tienes que fijar cuando compras una proteina de suero, si ves las palabras hidrolizado, aislado, predigerido huye como de la peste salvo que solo estés interesado en tener el mayor tamaño muscular posible cueste lo que cueste. En ese caso si son para tí.
> *.



Yo acabo de comprar un kilo de proteína aislada de suero de leche de Myprotein. aun no la he recibido y ya estoy acojonado. En las opiniones de los clientes dicen que es una proteína de calidad y todo eso. 

Si eso ya no compraré más, pero por el precio algo bueno tiene que tener, no?

Antes tomaba la BEEF (carnivor) proteína de carne... de esta me puedes decir algo?

Ya se que no es muy paleo, pero de vez en cuando...


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jul 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Pues solo tienes que hacer lo que hacemos aqui todos sin ser celiacos.
> 
> Grasa, grasa y grasa (de la buena). Supondo que en UK el aceite de oliva complicado, pero mantequilla, cacao puro y frutos secos mas facil. Eso y mucha verdura fresca.*



Es celiaco y aunque no todos los celiacos la sufren uno de sus síntomas es la astenia por la mala absorción de nutrientes sobre todo las vitaminas B. Tomar más o menos grasa no creo que sea la base de su problema.

Hay un foro sobre esa enfermedad donde probablemente le podrán ayudar más que nosotros y donde comentan sobre dietas para los que sufren problemas de astenia y depresión por ser celiacos:

*Foro de celiacos y relacionados - Foros*

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es celiaco y aunque no todos los celiacos la sufren uno de sus síntomas es la astenia por la mala absorción de nutrientes sobre todo las vitaminas B. Tomar más o menos grasa no creo que sea la base de su problema.
> 
> Hay un foro sobre esa enfermedad donde probablemente le podrán ayudar más que nosotros y donde comentan sobre dietas para los que sufren problemas de astenia y depresión por ser celiacos:
> 
> ...



A ver, la celiaquia en nuestra sociedad se mezcla con la grasofobia. El resultado es que como no pueden tomar nada hecho con harina de trigo (principal fuente de hidratos de la poblacion) y van esquivando las grasas, acaban haciendo dietas hipocaloricas sin darse cuenta.

Para mi la cosa esta clara si dejas de usar la fuente de energia de las harinas refinadas tienes que meter grasa buena para que el cuerpo no se quede sin energia. Ademas como ya se ha comentado mucho en este hilo las grasas son precursoras de gran numero de hormonas que controlan diversos procesos metabolicos, los ciclos de sueño, etc.

Meter mas grasas es doble combo, energia y mejoras hormonales.

Si hay otros problemas asociados a la celiaquia lo desconozco, pero al retirar el gluten de la dieta no deberian tener mayores problemas.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Jul 2016)

Por curiosidad, paleos: *¿qué opináis de la horchata?*


----------



## PATITOXXL (19 Jul 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Por curiosidad, paleos: *¿qué opináis de la horchata?*







Es todo azúcar y las que no llevan azúcar llevan un montón de mierda química. Si eres capaz de hacértela en casa sin azúcar pues tú mismo. Hay recetas y tutoriales en la red.

A mí me encanta, pero es demasiado trabajo hacérsela en casa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jul 2016)

Yo tengo suerte y cerca de casa hay una heladería que la hace casera, con y sin azúcar, y cuando digo sin azúcar es sin nada dulce, ni azúcar ni edulcorantes. Si te la bebes estás bebiendo chufa exprimida, y se nota. A veces le he tenido que echar alguna pastillita de estevia de las que llevo siempre encima. En mi caso caen unas dos o tres por semana ahora en veranito porque apetece mucho, pero si no estoy equivocado creo que la chufa es un tubérculo como la patata, así que no es malo del todo pero si intentas perder peso no creo que sea muy recomendable.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Jul 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Es todo azúcar y las que no llevan azúcar llevan un montón de mierda química. Si eres capaz de hacértela en casa sin azúcar pues tú mismo. Hay recetas y tutoriales en la red.
> 
> A mí me encanta, pero es demasiado trabajo hacérsela en casa.



Hay horchaterias que te la dan sin azucar ni edulcorantes, tal cual.


----------



## PATITOXXL (19 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo tengo suerte y cerca de casa hay una heladería que la hace casera, con y sin azúcar, y cuando digo sin azúcar es sin nada dulce, ni azúcar ni edulcorantes. Si te la bebes estás bebiendo chufa exprimida, y se nota. A veces le he tenido que echar alguna pastillita de estevia de las que llevo siempre encima. En mi caso caen unas dos o tres por semana ahora en veranito porque apetece mucho, pero si no estoy equivocado creo que la chufa es un tubérculo como la patata, así que no es malo del todo pero si intentas perder peso no creo que sea muy recomendable.







Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hay horchaterias que te la dan sin azucar ni edulcorantes, tal cual.




Muchas gracias, no había caído en las horchaterías tradicionales. Hace tanto que no veo una que ya pensaba que no quedaban en Madrid, pero he hecho una búsqueda y salen varias.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jul 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver, la celiaquia en nuestra sociedad se mezcla con la grasofobia. El resultado es que como no pueden tomar nada hecho con harina de trigo (principal fuente de hidratos de la poblacion) y van esquivando las grasas, acaban haciendo dietas hipocaloricas sin darse cuenta.
> 
> Para mi la cosa esta clara si dejas de usar la fuente de energia de las harinas refinadas tienes que meter grasa buena para que el cuerpo no se quede sin energia. Ademas como ya se ha comentado mucho en este hilo las grasas son precursoras de gran numero de hormonas que controlan diversos procesos metabolicos, los ciclos de sueño, etc.
> 
> ...



Te lo están diciendo y no quieres leerlo, no todos pero bastantes de ellos tienen problemas de absorción de vitaminas y minerales que les causa astenia y/o depresión. Y no lo va a solucionar metiendo más grasa porque ese no es su problema sino la mala absorción de algunos nutrientes por culpa de una enfermedad.

Comer más verdura y fruta o suplementarse probablemente si le ayude pero como ya he dicho lo mejor es que vaya a ese foro donde hay gente que sufre y ha sufrido el mismo problema y que le pueden aconsejar mejor que nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Jul 2016)

Dejé los lácteos hace tiempo por mucosidad, hinchazón y dolor de cabeza. Estoy reintroduciendo yogures de oveja, cabra o búfala (casi prefiero los d búfala) que me sientan bien. Los de vaca, ecológicos o lo que sea me sientan todos mal.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Jul 2016)

Por cierto..¿¿qué opináis de esto?? ienso:ienso:

Superalimentos | El Granero Integral


----------



## Ragnar (20 Jul 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Por cierto..¿¿qué opináis de esto?? ienso:ienso:
> 
> Superalimentos | El Granero Integral



Son especias, creo que todas son buenas y tienen efectos positivos para la salud y suelen darle un buen sabor a los alimentos, así que yo veo casi obligatorio cocinar con ellas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Jul 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Son especias, creo que todas son buenas y tienen efectos positivos para la salud y suelen darle un buen sabor a los alimentos, así que yo veo casi obligatorio cocinar con ellas.



Ajá, vamos, que no es un timo ¿no? ::

ienso:ienso: Se podrán combinar varios imagino ienso:ienso:

Nuevos Supralimentos El Granero Integral | El Granero Integral


----------



## OGULNIO (20 Jul 2016)

Alguien puede explicarme, en ayuno, como se regula el equilibrio glugagon-insulina?, porque lo que yo entiendo es:

Como no ingresa glucosa en sangre a través de la ingesta, el hígado secreta glugagón para equilibrar el nivel y evitar hipoglucemias.


Lo que dudo es:
Al subir el nivel glucémico (por la secreción de glucagón), ¿se secreta más insulina para controlar el balance o el cuerpo se autoregula?

ienso:


Como tengo antecedentes familiares de diabetes (padre y sus dos hermanas D2) me preocupa e intento aprender, pero la información que encuentras es taaaan contradictoria cuando se trata de glucosa, sangre, metabolismo...dietas idóneas...


----------



## PATITOXXL (20 Jul 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ajá, vamos, que no es un timo ¿no? ::
> 
> ienso:ienso: Se podrán combinar varios imagino ienso:ienso:
> 
> Nuevos Supralimentos El Granero Integral | El Granero Integral






Pues a mí si que me parece un timo. Es verdad que no me lo he visto entero porque lo de los beneficios de la soja y el suplemento para las pestañas me han tirado para atrás, pero tiene toda la pinta de magufería para herbívoros.

Y no solo son especias.


----------



## Poleo (20 Jul 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Por cierto..¿¿qué opináis de esto?? ienso:ienso:
> 
> Superalimentos | El Granero Integral




Un timo para vender sobrantes de productos agrícolas.
Otra moda como las putas bayas de goji, que hace 5 años era la hostia y ahora nadie se acuerda de ellas, la quinoa (que es un poco mejor que la avena y cuesta mucho más) y las algas de no sé qué. 

Pijadas para urbanitas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Jul 2016)

Interesante entrevista a Gary Taubes, resulta que el tipo es físico en realidad, así que los que aseguran que los paleo no respetan la leyes de la física... zasca!

Ahí va:
Cómo engordamos y qué hacer al respecto | cualquierapuedehacerlo.es


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Jul 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Un timo para vender sobrantes de productos agrícolas.
> Otra moda como las putas bayas de goji, que hace 5 años era la hostia y ahora nadie se acuerda de ellas, la quinoa (que es un poco mejor que la avena y cuesta mucho más) y las algas de no sé qué.
> 
> Pijadas para urbanitas.



Y la que lleva alga espirulina y tal,¿ también? ienso:


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Jul 2016)

Lo gracioso de Arguiñano es que sale una "experta en nutrición" que te dice siempre que hay que acompañar todas las comidas con pan, que hay que comer 1 pieza de fruta en cada comida del día(5) y que por la noche hay que cenar ligerito para dormir bien.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Jul 2016)

Hoy en la penúltima página de la Vanguardia entrevistan a una mujer que es la presidenta de la asociación española de Ictus.

Y en ella dice que una de las claves es la alimentación: que si el colesterol, obesidad, diabetes.... y que claro, para evitar todo eso, lo que hay que hacer es dejar las grasas.

Obviamente dicha mujer, por la foto que sale en la entrevista, tiene un claro sobrepeso.

Harto estoy de hablar con gente con sobrepeso y hacerlos entender que su sobrepeso no viene dado por ingerir las grasas buenas.

Les hago coger un papel y boli, les hago escribir lo que comen en un día habitual suyo, les pongo una chuleta al lado para que sepan que alimentos son altos en protes, cuales lo son en hidratos y cuales en grasas y que luego me digan en que basan su alimentación. 

Y queda patente que se basan en hidratos/azúcares
Pues nada oye, que los culpables son los aguacates, cocos, bacon, y frutos secos.
Ojo, solo 2 nueces, no vaya a ser. Eso sí, pan en cada comida, que nos vamos a desnutrir.

En fin: Darwin.


----------



## Hacendado (21 Jul 2016)

Vale, leo un poco por encima, dieta paleolitica, ok.

¿Y el arroz? ¿Patatas?

Muchas comidas se quedan cojas sin ese complemento que da el pan o el arroz.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Jul 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Vale, leo un poco por encima, dieta paleolitica, ok.
> 
> ¿Y el arroz? ¿Patatas?
> 
> Muchas comidas se quedan cojas sin ese complemento que da el pan o el arroz.



Yo para nada simplificaría lo que se ha tratado en este hilo resumiéndolo como "dieta paleolítica" ni mucho menos eliminaría de mi dieta ni el arroz, ni las patatas.

Para mí, lo importante de lo que se viene debatiendo es:

-La falsedad manifiesta de la teoría del balance energético a la hora de explicar el sobrepeso y la obesidad.

-El fracaso rampante de las instituciones sanitarias como colectivo, así como de los médicos individualmente para explicar, y para tratar con éxito el sobrepeso y la obesidad.

-El papel extremadamente relevante de las hormonas (fundamentalmente, aunque no sólo, la insulina) en el proceso de engorde y adelgazamiento.

-La relación de la resistencia a la insulina y el síndrome metabólico con la diabetes tipo II.

-La inutilidad de diseñar una dieta atendiendo al contenido calórico de los alimentos.

Estos puntos son los verdaderamente relevantes, y los que en pocos años van a suponer una revolución en nutrición y en el tratamiento de la obesidad y el sobrepeso. 

Al tiempo.


----------



## Nonomo (21 Jul 2016)

Yo desde hace años vengo observando como el azúcar me desregulaba mucho, si no comía postre acababa de comer, pero si lo comía volvía a tener hambre por mucho que hubiese comido

Había dejado el azúcar por mi cuenta en algunos períodos, pero no era radical con el azúcar incluido en alimentos elaborados y sobre todo no controlaba los azúcares de los hidratos de carbono

Hace poco leí este hilo de la dieta paleolítico y como más o menos ya estaba concienciado de la droga infecta que es el azúcar refinado pues me puse a probarla, tampoco estoy especialmente gordo, era por probarla

Y el primer sorprendido soy yo, he perdido en un mes tres kilos sin hacer nada especial, sólo dejando de comer pan y harinas y sobre todo eliminando por completo el azúcar refinada. Y no adelgaza por no comerlas (que tambien) sino sobre todo porque no tengo hambre, y cuando como con la mitad de lo que comía antes estoy saciado... me tengo que obligar a comer, hoy con un poco de pisto para cenar estaba saciado, he tenido que obligarme un poco a comer un poco de lomo y una manzana, es alucinante, yo nunca me he tenido que obligar a comer, al reves, siempre estaba con el ansia de comer más y más.

Yo desde luego estoy muy contento, pero no se si a largo plazo seguiré bien. Como de todo, nada de azúcar, muy poco pan o harinas, el resto lo que me apetece, pero es que no tengo más hambre.


----------



## Velvetin (21 Jul 2016)

Nonomo dijo:


> Yo desde hace años vengo observando como el azúcar me desregulaba mucho, si no comía postre acababa de comer, pero si lo comía volvía a tener hambre por mucho que hubiese comido
> 
> Había dejado el azúcar por mi cuenta en algunos períodos, pero no era radical con el azúcar incluido en alimentos elaborados y sobre todo no controlaba los azúcares de los hidratos de carbono
> 
> ...



Tan sencillo como eso. ¿Te sientes con mas energia?


----------



## Nonomo (21 Jul 2016)

Velvetin dijo:


> Tan sencillo como eso. ¿Te sientes con mas energia?



No exactamente, antes estaba como con el motor de una moto, ahora acelerado y luego flojon y ahora es como si tuviera el motor de un camion, mas estable y no me canso pero sin los aceleramientos, yo creo que la energia es parecida pero ahora se reparte mejor. Lo que si noto es la falta de ansiedad por la comida, como cuando tengo hambre y lo que tengo ganas, antes era como ansia por apurar el plato.


----------



## Raullucu (22 Jul 2016)

Nonomo dijo:


> No exactamente, antes estaba como con el motor de una moto, ahora acelerado y luego flojon y ahora es como si tuviera el motor de un camion, mas estable y no me canso pero sin los aceleramientos, yo creo que la energia es parecida pero ahora se reparte mejor. Lo que si noto es la falta de ansiedad por la comida, como cuando tengo hambre y lo que tengo ganas, antes era como ansia por apurar el plato.



Absolutamente de acuerdo con ese símil del camión, eso sí, con un buen turbo, cuando necesitas dar un extra puntual siempre tienes disponible un poquito de energía para realizarlo.
Más de lo mismo en cuanto a la ansiedad, sobre todo la capacidad que ahora tiene mi cuerpo de pedirme comida cuando realmente lo necesita: tras un buen esfuerzo.

A parte de adelgazar y la mejora física, también destaco la claridad mental que vas obteniendo, no sólo por el hecho de desafiar a los discursos oficialistas, si no por la agudez que obtienes cuando no estás pensando en comida y, sobre todo, cuando no estás procesándola en tu estómago: no desayunar o tomarte un simple café a prueba de balas y ver cómo tiras toda la mañana en el curro a tope y con claridad de ideas, no se paga con dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## Teselia (24 Jul 2016)

Tengo un agobio en casa de mis suegros, donde estoy pasando una temporada... A veces, como hoy, no me queda más remedio que comer lo que comen ellos, y me va a tocar mucho hacerlo porque ahora mismo no me puedo permitir comprarme el 100% de mi comida.

Todo fritísimo en aceite de girasol en freidora, embutidos elegidos a lo más económico (azúcar y mierdas por un tubo), no saben comer sin enharinar o rebozar, el pan en una mano y el cubierto en la otra (incluso con la mini ensalada que se hacen muy de vez en cuando), para las cenas «ligeras» kilos de fruta, y patata en todas y cada una de sus comidas. Carne del mercadona, pollo estándar de color enfermizo. En fin. Esto es sólo un desahogo porque no me queda otra ahora mismo. Pero me estoy agobiando porque soy una de tantas mujeres que no nota beneficio excesivo con este tipo de alimentación y desde que estoy aquí me toca despedirme de las pocas cosas buenas que pude obtener hasta ahora.

Con deciros que mi suegro considera un plato de judías verdes un castigo... (palabras textuales).


----------



## ketdroid (24 Jul 2016)

Una pregunta? El aceite de girasol tan malo es?
Yo suelo tratar de que no coga mucho calor, lo dejo unos 3 minutos calentando al maximo (6) y luego a fuego lento unos 2-5 minutos lo que quiero freir (2-3-4), si veo que sale humillo o salpica de mas retiro la sarten un momento para que bajar la temperatura. 
Luego suelo dejar a un lado la sarten con el aceite (que suelo reutilizar, 1 o 2 veces) y la comida trato de dejarla en el plato sin aceite de la sarten y añadiendo aceite de oliva virgen extra. Raro es que el alimento tenga partes "quemadas". 
Como lo veis?


----------



## Salamander (24 Jul 2016)

Teselia dijo:


> Tengo un agobio en casa de mis suegros, donde estoy pasando una temporada... A veces, como hoy, no me queda más remedio que comer lo que comen ellos, y me va a tocar mucho hacerlo porque ahora mismo no me puedo permitir comprarme el 100% de mi comida.
> 
> Todo fritísimo en aceite de girasol en freidora, embutidos elegidos a lo más económico (azúcar y mierdas por un tubo), no saben comer sin enharinar o rebozar, el pan en una mano y el cubierto en la otra (incluso con la mini ensalada que se hacen muy de vez en cuando), para las cenas «ligeras» kilos de fruta, y patata en todas y cada una de sus comidas. Carne del mercadona, pollo estándar de color enfermizo. En fin. Esto es sólo un desahogo porque no me queda otra ahora mismo. Pero me estoy agobiando porque soy una de tantas mujeres que no nota beneficio excesivo con este tipo de alimentación y desde que estoy aquí me toca despedirme de las pocas cosas buenas que pude obtener hasta ahora.
> 
> Con deciros que mi suegro considera un plato de judías verdes un castigo... (palabras textuales).



Ponga buena cara, dé las gracias y haga siempre un cumplido a la cocinera. Y no se compre 'su' comida, traiga para todos igual que hacen ellos.

Entonces no pasará nada porque poco a poco vaya haciendo algunas modificaciones, si están alabados no pasará nada porque no coma pan, tenga unas verduritas preparadas en la nevera y se las ponga de guarnición, porque pida que a su filete no lo rebozen o porque deje la mitad del postre, seguirá siendo una chica estupenda.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Jul 2016)

Llega un momento en la vida donde se debe mandar a tomar por culo hasta a los putos suegros.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (24 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y queda patente que se basan en hidratos/azúcares
> Pues nada oye, que los culpables son los aguacates, cocos, bacon, y frutos secos.
> Ojo, solo 2 nueces, no vaya a ser. Eso sí, pan en cada comida, que nos vamos a desnutrir.
> 
> En fin: Darwin.



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Una amiga de mi novia tiene obesidad mórbida (165, como una 52 de pantalón), sobretodo de la parte de cintura para abajo. El otro día comentando qué engordaba y qué no, dieta LCHF que nos manteníamos (no quisimos entrar en el tema ceto), etc., y decía que no comía nunca bacon porqué eran no sé cuántas calorías. ::

Le hice explicarme cuál era su alimentación diaria y en ningún momento nombró el bacon (ni aguacate, ni frutos secos). Cereales a punta pala, salsas, etc.

Cuando le dije que si tenía sobrepeso (y eso que fui fino) no era por la cantidad de grasas que comía de bacon, si no por el exceso de hidratos, se ofendió y me trató de gilipollas para arriba. ::

Mi novia me ha prohibido hablar de alimentación delante de cualquier "gordibuena".


----------



## Raullucu (25 Jul 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Mi novia me ha prohibido hablar de alimentación delante de cualquier "gordibuena".



Agradéceselo, ya verás lo que ganas en salud (mental) .


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jul 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Agradéceselo, ya verás lo que ganas en salud (mental) .



Doy fe de ello!

---------- Post added 25-jul-2016 at 09:52 ----------

Como dijo Mark Twain es más fácil engañar a la gente que demostrarle que ha sido engañada. No hay día que no compruebe la veracidad de tal afirmación.


----------



## ALCOY (25 Jul 2016)

Ni de coña se te ocurra hablarle de alimentación a alguien a quien no se le haya encendido la bombilla..


----------



## ALCOY (25 Jul 2016)

Por circunstancias que no vienen al caso... 

durante 48 horas me he alimentado básicamente de CERVEZA...

habré bebido unos 4 -5litros y el resto de alimentos sólidos 3 latunes (2 a palo seco) y el otro en bocata, unas tapas de jamón y queso, 1 bocata de lomo fresco con queso y un par de natillas, yogures y alguna pijada que se me olvide...

Pérdida de peso 2 kgs
grasa corporal rebajada del 14% al 13%.

obviamente no estoy hablando de salud sino de otros parámetros a título anecdótico e informativo...


Pd; se me ha olvidado una tarrina mediana de oreo que estaba de muerte... y seguro que falta alguna que otra cosita más...


----------



## Rauxa (25 Jul 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Por circunstancias que no vienen al caso...
> 
> durante 48 horas me he alimentado básicamente de CERVEZA...
> 
> ...




Sigue así 48 horas más y te vuelves a pesar y medir. 


PD: yo cuando he estado 15 días paleo 100% y luego peco (cuando peco, peco bien a base de mierdangas varias), veo como mi peso ha bajado, más o menos lo que le ha pasado a Alcoy. Logicamente si entro en una espiral insana de comida (3-4 días seguidos), me hincho, peso más, gano grasa...), pero pecando 1 día muy de vez en cuando, parece ser que el cuerpo "despierta" que las "células" encargadas de metabolizar lo malo, se despiertan y actúan rápido y eso provoca ese efecto de comer mierda durante 1 día, y ver como se pierde peso.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sigue así 48 horas más y te vuelves a pesar y medir.
> 
> 
> PD: yo cuando he estado 15 días paleo 100% y luego peco (cuando peco, peco bien a base de mierdangas varias), veo como mi peso ha bajado, más o menos lo que le ha pasado a Alcoy. Logicamente si entro en una espiral insana de comida (3-4 días seguidos), me hincho, peso más, gano grasa...), pero pecando 1 día muy de vez en cuando, parece ser que el cuerpo "despierta" que las "células" encargadas de metabolizar lo malo, se despiertan y actúan rápido y eso provoca ese efecto de comer mierda durante 1 día, y ver como se pierde peso.



Comprobado empríricamente en mi cuerpo, lo cual viene genial para de vez en cuando hacer el monguer!


----------



## maxmin (25 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> PD: yo cuando he estado 15 días paleo 100% y luego peco (cuando peco, peco bien a base de mierdangas varias), veo como mi peso ha bajado, más o menos lo que le ha pasado a Alcoy. Logicamente si entro en una espiral insana de comida (3-4 días seguidos), me hincho, peso más, gano grasa...), pero pecando 1 día muy de vez en cuando, parece ser que el cuerpo "despierta" que las "células" encargadas de metabolizar lo malo, se despiertan y actúan rápido y eso provoca ese efecto de comer mierda durante 1 día, y ver como se pierde peso.



Algo parecido viene a decir el de metabolismotv.


----------



## inteño (26 Jul 2016)

Hace dos años, en el reconocimiento de empresa, me salió el colesterol 157 mg/dl. Hoy he sacado 217 mg/dl. Los valores recomendados en el informe son 125-220 mg/dl.

En estos dos años el cambio más notable en mi alimentación ha sido el desayuno: antes comía tostadas con mermelada y desde hace un año tomo bacon y huevos. Últimamente he venido eliminando la pasta: antes podía tomar una vez por semana y ahora no.

Si bien no soy un estricto seguidor de las directrices de este hilo, sí tengo limitado el consumo de harinas, y no rehuyo las grasas en mi alimentación. 

En conclusión, dado el interés del colesterol para reparar tejidos, y el valor de las grasas para la síntesis de proteínas, creo que el aumento del colesterol en sangre es un cambio a mejor.

¿Comentarios u opiniones?


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2016)

inteño dijo:


> Hace dos años, en el reconocimiento de empresa, me salió el colesterol 157 mg/dl. Hoy he sacado 217 mg/dl. Los valores recomendados en el informe son 125-220 mg/dl.
> 
> En estos dos años el cambio más notable en mi alimentación ha sido el desayuno: antes comía tostadas con mermelada y desde hace un año tomo bacon y huevos. Últimamente he venido eliminando la pasta: antes podía tomar una vez por semana y ahora no.
> 
> ...



Yo me limito a citar lo que dicen los expertos USANOS.
El colesterol solo es malo cuando sobrepasa los 400 y eres obeso. Ahí sí que ya puedes echar a correr.

Lo demás es querer vender pastillitas. 
Piensa que con la obesidad, tienes todo hinchado (intestinos, pancreas, estómago, hígado...), y si a eso le sumas 400 de colesterol, vas a reventar más pronto que tarde.

Ahora bien, si no eres obeso y tienes un colesterol de 200-250 por ejemplo, puedes estar la mar de tranquilo. Mejor y antes te recuperarás de según qué problemas.


Lo que nos vamos a reir cuando los ejpertos bajen el máximo de colesterol de 200 a 180...


----------



## autsaider (26 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El colesterol solo es malo cuando sobrepasa los 400 y eres obeso. Ahí sí que ya puedes echar a correr.



¿Y eso en base a qué lo dices?

La concentración actualmente aceptada como normal de colesterol en el plasma sanguíneo (colesterolemia) de individuos sanos es de 120 a 200 mg/dL.
Colesterol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

PD: Por cierto cuanta fruta y verdura hay que comer según vosotros.

La gente común come el 5% de sus calorias de la fruta y verdura. ¿Y vosotros?


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y eso en base a qué lo dices?
> 
> La concentración actualmente aceptada como normal de colesterol en el plasma sanguíneo (colesterolemia) de individuos sanos es de 120 a 200 mg/dL.
> Colesterol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



Lo digo en base a los estudios primarios que hay. Hay menos infartados con colesterol bajo que con alto. Gente de 50-60 años, delgados con colesterol a 160 y con infartos. Y los médicos con cara de tontos.

Y lo de 120-200 como concentración normal, es para reir y no parar. Cada año lo van cambiando. Como si mutáramos o algo. 
El año que viene vas a ver publicada otra cifra. Y los borregos a seguir las directrices al pie de la letra. 
Y luego con 140 infartas. Y la culpa se la echamos al azar o a la genética.


PD Yo verdura como cada día. Hervida, wok, al horno... y a menudo dos veces al día.
Si hubieras léido algo de este hilo, verás que no hablamos de %. Se trata simplemente de no comer harinas ni azúcares añadidos. 
A partir de ahí, si quieres comer más prote animal, más vegetales o más grasa, ahí cada uno en función de su genética y objetivos. 
Así que nadie te dice si comer un 5, un 10 o un 35% de verduritas. Come las que quieras. Yo me harto a ellas.


----------



## autsaider (26 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo digo en base a los estudios primarios que hay. Hay menos infartados con colesterol bajo que con alto. Gente de 50-60 años, delgados con colesterol a 160 y con infartos. Y los médicos con cara de tontos.
> 
> Y lo de 120-200 como concentración normal, es para reir y no parar. Cada año lo van cambiando. Como si mutáramos o algo.
> El año que viene vas a ver publicada otra cifra. Y los borregos a seguir las directrices al pie de la letra.
> Y luego con 140 infartas. Y la culpa se la echamos al azar o a la genética.



O sea que cada "experto" te cuenta una cosa distinta.


Rauxa dijo:


> PD Yo verdura como cada día. Hervida, wok, al horno... y a menudo dos veces al día.
> Si hubieras léido algo de este hilo, verás que no hablamos de %. Se trata simplemente de no comer harinas ni azúcares añadidos.
> A partir de ahí, si quieres comer más prote animal, más vegetales o más grasa, ahí cada uno en función de su genética y objetivos.
> Así que nadie te dice si comer un 5, un 10 o un 35% de verduritas. Come las que quieras. Yo me harto a ellas.



He leido el hilo.

Un kilo de ternera tiene las mismas calorias que varios sacos de espinacas. Por eso os pregunto cual es el porcentaje de calorias procedentes de fruta y verdura que coméis.

Me da a mi que vuestro porcentaje debe ser el 5% o quizá menos. Por eso os pregunto.

PD: Por cierto existe algo llamado la cura de la uva. Consiste en comer varios kilos de uvas al día y nada más que eso. Pese a que la uva tiene un 18% de azúcar y menos de un 1% de grasa y proteina, los que hacen esa cura adelgazan a lo bestia. ¿Como explicáis eso los paleodietistas?


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Jul 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y eso en base a qué lo dices?
> 
> La concentración actualmente aceptada como normal de colesterol en el plasma sanguíneo (colesterolemia) de individuos sanos es de 120 a 200 mg/dL.
> Colesterol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



Es lo que mas como. Sobretodo verdura, la fruta ya me parece empachosa de lo dulce que es. Pero aun así caen varias piezas de fruta al día.

Yo mezclo siempre verdura/legumbre con csrne,pescado,huevos en cada comida(2).

Pero ta te digo que la mayor parte es verdura


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Jul 2016)

inteño dijo:


> Hace dos años, en el reconocimiento de empresa, me salió el colesterol 157 mg/dl. Hoy he sacado 217 mg/dl. Los valores recomendados en el informe son 125-220 mg/dl.
> 
> En estos dos años el cambio más notable en mi alimentación ha sido el desayuno: antes comía tostadas con mermelada y desde hace un año tomo bacon y huevos. Últimamente he venido eliminando la pasta: antes podía tomar una vez por semana y ahora no.
> 
> ...



qué vas bien, sigue comprando papeletas y recuerda, el china study es un fraude, tanto el estudio original como el libro de divulgación que condensa los resultados del grueso de la evidencia científica sobre los efectos de la dieta en la salud humana.

Tú sólo haz caso de lo que te digan por aquí.


----------



## autsaider (26 Jul 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué vas bien, sigue comprando papeletas y recuerda, el china study es un fraude, tanto el estudio original como el libro de divulgación que condensa los resultados del grueso de la evidencia científica sobre los efectos de la dieta en la salud humana.
> 
> Tú sólo haz caso de lo que te digan por aquí.



Ellos creen que Campbell era un investigador fraudulento debido a su ideología vegana. Ellos creen que él hizo un estudio estadístico sobre la población china, creen que hizo otro estudio sobre la población americana, creen que comparó ambos, y creen que afirmó que la carne es mala al compararlos porque no tuvo en cuenta que en China apenas se comía comida procesada.

Ellos creen todo eso. Y por eso disvaloran el estudio de China.

Si tú pretendes educarles deberías explicarles que nada de eso es verdad. Yo no me dedico a educar a quienes no quieren educarse a si mismos. Por eso no lo hago.


----------



## Vilkes (26 Jul 2016)

Yo seguí este tipo de alimentación un par de meses y no me fue bien. No perdí peso y me empezaron a dar pinchazos en el corazón. Los análisis tampoco me salieron bien. No digo que la alimentación sea la causa, sólo que hay que tener cuidado.


----------



## zapatitos (26 Jul 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> *Yo seguí este tipo de alimentación un par de meses y no me fue bien. No perdí peso y me empezaron a dar pinchazos en el corazón. Los análisis tampoco me salieron bien. No digo que la alimentación sea la causa, sólo que hay que tener cuidado.*



Eso lo más probable es que sea por el estrés y la ansiedad, si no has echo bien la primera fase y no superas esa ansiedad hay personas a las que se le puede disparar el cortisol y producirle esos problemas. También puede ser por problemas en el trabajo o con la familia o por estrés físico pero en tu caso me inclino más por lo de que no lo harías bien y la ansiedad te comía vivo, he visto varios casos así.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Jul 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Ellos creen que Campbell era un investigador fraudulento debido a su ideología vegana. Ellos creen que él hizo un estudio estadístico sobre la población china, creen que hizo otro estudio sobre la población americana, creen que comparó ambos, y creen que afirmó que la carne es mala al compararlos porque no tuvo en cuenta que en China apenas se comía comida procesada.
> 
> Ellos creen todo eso. Y por eso disvaloran el estudio de China.
> 
> Si tú pretendes educarles deberías explicarles que nada de eso es verdad. Yo no me dedico a educar a quienes no quieren educarse a si mismos. Por eso no lo hago.



es que Campbell NO ES VEGANO, se hizo DIETÉTICAMENTE VEGANO después de muchos años de investigaciones sobre nutrición, varias de ellas para confirmar los prejuicios de toda la vida sobre las proteínas y los alimentos de origen animal (ya viene de largo), lo cuenta en el libro.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2016 at 23:23 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Eso lo más probable es que sea por el estrés y la ansiedad, si no has echo bien la primera fase y no superas esa ansiedad hay personas a las que se le puede disparar el cortisol y producirle esos problemas. También puede ser por problemas en el trabajo o con la familia o por estrés físico pero en tu caso me inclino más por lo de que no lo harías bien y la ansiedad te comía vivo, he visto varios casos así.
> 
> Saludos.



exacto puede ser cualquier cosa MENOS comer demasiadas proteínas y grasas, sobre todo si son de origen animal.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Jul 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *exacto puede ser cualquier cosa MENOS comer demasiadas proteínas y grasas, sobre todo si son de origen animal.*



A ver Sugus de Suchard, los pinchazos que él describe en su inmensa mayoría son los típicos del estrés y la ansiedad producidos por una gran producción de cortisol. En principio no tienen nada que ver ni con las proteinas ni con las grasas ni tampoco con los carbohidratos ni con infartos donde los pinchazos son diferentes.

Se que tu ilusión es que hasta la muerte de Paquirri fuera causada por comer muchas grasas y mucha carne pero este no es el caso.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jul 2016)

Vilkes dijo:


> Yo seguí este tipo de alimentación un par de meses y no me fue bien. No perdí peso y me empezaron a dar pinchazos en el corazón. Los análisis tampoco me salieron bien. No digo que la alimentación sea la causa, sólo que hay que tener cuidado.



Sorprendente....
O sease, quita usted los kellogs, el pan, los macarrones, las galletas, el kethup, los doritos y se siente peor aún...

Pues nada nada, menos entrecots y verduras y más kellog's.


----------



## angou (27 Jul 2016)

Aún sigo flipando cuando la mayoría de las personas a las que les dices "dejé de engordar desde que abandoné el pan y los dulces", defienden a capa y espada que es absurdo echarle la culpa al pan, que los médicos "han demostrado" que comer pan no engorda, y que mi alimentación es deficiente si no como pan con carne, huevos, pescado o verdura.

Curiosamente, todo el que defiende a muerte esta teoría se pasea una curiosa, protuberante y, por qué no, "sana" barriguita. No amigos, tener la tripa lisa es un claro síntoma de llevar una alimentación deficiente.

Me maravillo del potente poder que tiene la televisión para reprogramar la cabeza de la gente.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Jul 2016)

Tico dijo:


> O sea que cada "experto" te cuenta una cosa distinta.



Peor: el mismo experto te va contando una cosa distinta cada vez. Señal inequívoca de que de experto tiene lo que yo de cura, y tal.



> He leido el hilo.
> 
> Un kilo de ternera tiene las mismas calorias que varios sacos de espinacas. Por eso os pregunto cual es el porcentaje de calorias procedentes de fruta y verdura que coméis.
> 
> Me da a mi que vuestro porcentaje debe ser el 5% o quizá menos. Por eso os pregunto.



Es que el porcentaje de calorías es tan relevante como el color de la comida, míster.

El rollo del porcentaje de calorías proviniente de fruta y verdura tiene que ver con la ingesta de micronutrientes (vitaminas y oligoelementos), sobre todo la ingesta de micronutrientes que no se encuentran normalmente en *los cortes magros de carne* (que son los que, de normal, consume la población).

Tema que es casi totalmente IRRELEVANTE para el tipo de alimentación que llevamos, en tanto obtenemos la mayoría de dichos micronutrientes de *los cortes grasos y las vísceras*: es aquello de lo verde pa' la vaca, que la vaca ya me la como yo, y tal.

_Nevertheless_, por aquello de la regularidad intestinal, y porque no siempre puede dar uno con carne de pasto (lo de "lo verde pa' la vaca" sólo vale con vacas a las que le dan verde), comemos también fruta y verdura _ad libitum_.



> PD: Por cierto existe algo llamado la cura de la uva. Consiste en comer varios kilos de uvas al día y nada más que eso. Pese a que la uva tiene un 18% de azúcar y menos de un 1% de grasa y proteina, los que hacen esa cura adelgazan a lo bestia. ¿Como explicáis eso los paleodietistas?



¿Y usted dice que se ha leído el hilo?

Se ha repetido hasta la saciedad (pun intended) que SE PUEDE adelgazar con una dieta alta en carbos, y SE PUEDE engordar con una LCHF, paleo o cetogénica.

Sí, se puede.

Sólo que es mucho más difícil y antinatural, y es mucho más fácil que la pérdida de peso sea transitoria en lugar de definitiva.

Sobre la cura de la uva: los efectos a medio y largo plazo sobre el metabolismo basal tampoco serán baladíes: una dieta basada en casi un 100% de carbos y nada de proteína te va a hacer perder músculo, seguro.

¿Y que se pierde peso? Nos ha jodío, es una dieta hipocalórica (2 kg de uvas son 1200 kcal), drenante y laxante, que recomiendan no seguir más de 5 días.

Perder, perderás seguro, si combinas comer poco, perder músculo, eliminar líquidos y vaciar el intestino de todo lo que pudiera albergar. 

Ahora, de toda esa pérdida, cuánto sea *grasa* (adelgazar es perder grasa, cualquier otra cosa es humo y espejos) y cuánto de lo demás (que recuperas en cosa de una semana, o sea, menos el músculo, que ese no volverá)...


----------



## Vigilante (27 Jul 2016)

Mi caso:

Pérdida de 11 kilos después de 6 meses en los que he dejado de comer pasta, pan y receales.
Como más fruta, verdura y especialmente frutos secos.
No estaba gordo cuando cambié la dieta aunque algún kilo de sobrepeso si tenía.
Ahora diría que estoy en un peso muy bueno para mi altura y constitución aunque me preocupa continuar adelgazando si no vuelvo a comer lo que antes comía.
No me interesa ni seguir bajando peso ni volver a la antigua dieta y veo que esto no para de bajar.
Físicamente me encuentro con muchísima energía, más que nunca, pudiendo doblar sesiones de ejercicio intenso en el mismo día (mañana y tarde), cosa que antes no hacía y aviso que estoy ya cerca de los 50.
Después del verano me haré un análisis y si confirmo que todo está correcto diría que este es el camino correcto.
Gracias a todos por el hilo, consejos y las experiencias compartidas.


----------



## KinderWeno (27 Jul 2016)

Interesante, nada que no se sepa, pero nunca está de más recordar:

Litros de azúcar... corren por tus venas

"_Según un estudio publicado por Euromonitor, los españoles consumimos cada día alrededor de 70 gramos de azúcar, lo equivalente a unos 14 terrones. Esto nos sitúa lejos de los 126,4 gramos atribuidos a los estadounidenses, pero también por encima del límite aconsejado por la OMS (Organización Mundial de la Salud), 50 gramos.

El abuso del azúcar conlleva riesgos claros de padecer problemas de peso o diabetes, en los últimos años se han publicado diversos estudios que establecen esta causalidad. Ambos problemas están cada vez más presentes en nuestra sociedad y una de las soluciones pasa por la reducción del consumo de azúcar. Para ello, debemos ser conscientes de que ese ingrediente no sólo está presente en los postres, existen otros alimentos con cantidades importantes, como el ketchup o los cereales, y en el apartado de bebidas el azúcar es casi una constante.

En el siguiente gráfico establecemos comparaciones entre los gramos de azúcar presentes en algunas bebidas (según el tamaño del envase) y algunos de esos alimentos con fama de azucarados.

Pero, ¿cuánto azúcar contienen realmente las bebidas? Para responder a esta pregunta hemos recogido los datos de algunas de las compañías con mayor presencia o volumen de ventas en España y también con la intención de mostrar los diferentes tipos (lácteos, refrescos, zumos, alcohólicas, etc). Las cantidades están estimadas en base a las reflejadas bien en las páginas oficiales, bien en los propios envases.

¿Cuándo se considera que hemos sobrepasado el límite de consumo? Si nos fijamos en las etiquetas con la información nutricional de los propios envases, veremos la abreviatura "CDO" o "CDR", que significa "Cantidad Diaria Orientativa" o "Cantidad Diaria Recomendada". Según el EUFIC (European Food Information Council), estas cantidades se fijan en función de las recomendaciones hechas por organismos como Eurodiet (en el caso europeo) para adultos con un consumo diario de 2.000 calorías. Según esta recomendación, no deberíamos tomar más de 90 gramos de azúcares diarios, algo que si nos fijamos en el estudio de Euromonitor cumplimos.

Sin embargo, estas recomendaciones se quedan escasas frente a las últimas publicadas por la OMS ante la preocupación por un consumo excesivo de azúcares. Desde el organismo se sugiere limitar la ingesta al 10% del consumo calórico, lo que equivale a unos 50 gramos, e incluso recomienda reducirlo aún más y dejarlo en 25 gramos diarios. Estos límites y recomendaciones por supuesto se refieren al consumo de azúcar total, tanto en alimentos como en bebidas, pero estas últimas pueden llegar a cubrir esa porción por sí solas. Es tal la cantidad que contienen en comparación con otras fuentes de alimentación que en algunos países se ha establecido el llamado "impuesto del azúcar".

En el siguiente gráfico te proponemos que sumes el azúcar que puedes llegar a beber en un día y compruebes si superas o te acercas peligrosamente a los límites establecidos. Y aún falta por sumar el azúcar que consumes por otras vías..._"

Recomiendo ir al artículo, ya que hay grafiquitos y "calculadoras" muy molonas


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Jul 2016)

Un apunte.

Los zumos industriales y los batidos de chocolate, vainilla...tienen exactamente la misma cantidad de azúcar en ambas bebidas. Incluso en algunos zumos superaban los gramos de azúcar a los batidos. Creo recordar que iban entre el 23-25g de azúcar por cada cartoncillo pequeño, de esos que siempre están vendiéndote que son ideales para los peques porque para los recreos y meriendas no ocupan mucho espacio en la mochila del nene o la nena.

Nos ponemos a sumar, y un niño pequeño que se tome en el recreo un zumo de estos(~24g azúcar) + bocadillo o dulce, sale que en 15 minutos se me metido en el cuerpo mas de 30g de azúcar tirando a lo bajo o bajísimo.


----------



## Dabicito (27 Jul 2016)

se puede comer pan si te va bien, haces ejercicio y estás bien de peso. Ahora, si tiendes a engordar o tienes poca actividad, entonces sí que valen los consejos radicales, de hecho aquí casi todo el mundo ha tenido problemas de peso, azúcar, diabetes, y si ha funcionado quitar el pan, nada que replicar. A mí de momento no me hace falta quitarlo, mi cuerpo no escamotea ni un gramo de energía.


----------



## Dugongo (27 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Es que el porcentaje de calorías es tan relevante como el color de la comida, míster.




Estoy de acuerdo con tus ideas en general, pero esta comparación no la veo muy apropiada para lo que creo que quieres transmitir.

El color de la comida es bastante importante. La cantidad de algunos micronutrientes se ve en el color. Sobre todo los antioxidantes, que son de lo mejorcito a buscar, carotenos y otros buenos para la piel, diuréticos, digestivos, los buenos para el sistema inmunológico, para los huesos...

Las antocianinas son moradas, por ejemplo. De qué otra forma sino con color puedes en tu día a día identificar muchos de estos beneficios? Precisamente si algo caracteriza a la comida sana es que es colorida. Nada que ve con el monocromo del pan, pasta, patata, arroz, maíz... y todas sus versiones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> se puede comer pan si te va bien, haces ejercicio y estás bien de peso. Ahora, si tiendes a engordar o tienes poca actividad, entonces sí que valen los consejos radicales, de hecho aquí casi todo el mundo ha tenido problemas de peso, azúcar, diabetes, y si ha funcionado quitar el pan, nada que replicar. A mí de momento no me hace falta quitarlo, mi cuerpo no escamotea ni un gramo de energía.



Harías bien en investigar sobre los efectos del gluten moderno y la relación con las enfermedades neurodegenerativas y autoinmunes... Da igual que no engordes, estás ingeriendo pegamento industrial, por resumirlo un poco.:abajo:


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jul 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> se puede comer pan si te va bien, haces ejercicio y estás bien de peso. Ahora, si tiendes a engordar o tienes poca actividad, entonces sí que valen los consejos radicales, de hecho aquí casi todo el mundo ha tenido problemas de peso, azúcar, diabetes, y si ha funcionado quitar el pan, nada que replicar. A mí de momento no me hace falta quitarlo, mi cuerpo no escamotea ni un gramo de energía.



Lo acotas todo al peso y no es eso. Aquí hablamos de salud.
Que tu puedas comer macarrones, pan y galletas y no engordes, perfecto. Pero eso no quiere decir que te sienta bien o a tu cuerpo esta gasolina sea su preferida.

La harina es mala: hagas mucha actividad o poca. A lo mejor no engordas, pero tu cuerpo opta por tener un cutis malo, por tener caries, por generar una diabetes (mucha gente delgada y deportista lo es), por generar una colitis o por avanzar una artritis o una artrosis. A saber.

Cuando ingieres harina, tu páncreas es como si recibiese un puñetazo. Tu insulina se dispara. Y eso, comporta unas consecuencias. Tanto a nivel del páncreas como a nivel intestianl (segundo cerebro).
Repito, a día de hoy no genera en ti un sobrepeso (pq eres joven, porque haces deporte...por lo que sea). Pero a nivel interno le estás dando a tu cuerpo una gasolina que no le es propia. Y eso tarde o temprano pasa factura.
Lo que pasa que tenemos mucha flexibilidad metabólica. Y eso puede hacer que, a día de hoy no tengas problemas, pero que dentro de 20 años tengas un principio de artrosis. El problema es que nadie se le ocurrirá pensar que esta artrosis avanzada venga dada por tu alimentación (harinas y azúcares). Te dirán que es el puro azar o por genética.

Ojo, que si sólo comes un 5-10% de harinas, pues seguramente no te pase nada a corto, medio o largo plazo (como quien se toma un cubata a la semana).
Ahora bien aquí estamos hablando del problema de que la gente siga las directrices actuales de la OMS que dicen que la BASE tiene que ser farinacea.
Si tu comes un 30-50% alimentos farinaceos (amén de otros alimentos con azúcares añadidos), no tengas ninguna duda que tarde o temprano tendrás una enfermedad degenerativa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo acotas todo al peso y no es eso. Aquí hablamos de salud.
> Que tu puedas comer macarrones, pan y galletas y no engordes, perfecto. Pero eso no quiere decir que te sienta bien o a tu cuerpo esta gasolina sea su preferida.
> 
> La harina es mala: hagas mucha actividad o poca. A lo mejor no engordas, pero tu cuerpo opta por tener un cutis malo, por tener caries, por generar una diabetes (mucha gente delgada y deportista lo es), por generar una colitis o por avanzar una artritis o una artrosis. A saber.
> ...



En mi familia, vía materna, hay mucha artrosis, siempre hemos escuchado el tema genético para relacionarlo. Rauxa, ¿tienes información o estudios que la relacionen con el consumo de harinas y azúcares? y ¿sabes si se cura o remite si dejas de consumirlos?ienso:


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En mi familia, vía materna, hay mucha artrosis, siempre hemos escuchado el tema genético para relacionarlo. Rauxa, ¿tienes información o estudios que la relacionen con el consumo de harinas y azúcares? y ¿sabes si se cura o remite si dejas de consumirlos?ienso:



Simplemente me hago eco de los muchos de libros sobre el tema paleo. Cuando más azúcar te metas, más estás cascando tus intestinos y tus arterias. De paso, tus órganos empiezan a funcionar mal y de forma más lenta y no tan eficaz. A partir de ahí, tus funciones empiezan a deteriorarse: a nivel cerebral, funcional... reaccionas más tarde, piensas más lento, te mueves como a cámara lenta... Todo los autores coinciden en lo mismo: las enfermedades degenerativas tienen casi todas un origen alimentario. Y aunque no lo tengan, las podemos mejorar comiendo comida "real" y no procesada.
Todos tenemos en mente a gente mayor (70-80 años), que se mueve lentamente, que les dices algo y para girarse y mirarte tardan más de lo habitual, que van como zombies... Todo les va al ralentí.
Yo tengo una compañera de trabajo que con 60 años, parece medio zombie. 
Una día fui a comer con ella, simplemente para ver qué come: pasta, pan, coca cola. Y para desayunar bocadillo y otra coca cola. Puro azúcar.

El azúcar como droga, en pequeñas cantidades te "despierta" pero a la que abusamos, obtenemos el efecto contrario. Nos vemos más alicaídos, menos energía...de hecho según los comentarios de este hilo, cuando uno deja el azúcar (después de pasar por el mono), uno se ve más enérgico. 

A mi entorno, a la gente ya aquejada de artrosis o artritis, cuando les comento el tema, si se van al extremo de la paleo, se ven con más energía y sin tantos dolores. No se curan ni creo que sea algo regresivo, pero al menos, que la cosa no avance tan rápido. O a lo mejor la cosa mejora un 5-10% por decir algo. Que ya es mucho. Con que frenen el problema o lo hagan menos virulento ya es mucho.

En los USA, al Alzheimer lo llaman Diabetes 3. O sea, culpable el azúcar. 
Quieres evitar el alzheimer? Evita azúcares. 
Si ves estudios sobre parkinson, tumores varios, TDH, autismos, artrosis...resulta que las pautas alimentarias vienen a ser las mismas: 
Bajar azúcares. 
De hecho oficialmente verás escrito dietas cetogénicas o bajas en hidratos. Y a efectos prácticos significa no harinas, no azúcares añadidos. Y sí: carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras, huevos, frutos secos.
La palabra "paleodieta" queda algo sectario, pero si leemos bien las cosas, verás que los tiros ya de forma oficial, van por ahí.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Simplemente me hago eco de los muchos de libros sobre el tema paleo. Cuando más azúcar te metas, más estás cascando tus intestinos y tus arterias. De paso, tus órganos empiezan a funcionar mal y de forma más lenta y no tan eficaz. A partir de ahí, tus funciones empiezan a deteriorarse: a nivel cerebral, funcional... reaccionas más tarde, piensas más lento, te mueves como a cámara lenta... Todo los autores coinciden en lo mismo: las enfermedades degenerativas tienen casi todas un origen alimentario. Y aunque no lo tengan, las podemos mejorar comiendo comida "real" y no procesada.
> Todos tenemos en mente a gente mayor (70-80 años), que se mueve lentamente, que les dices algo y para girarse y mirarte tardan más de lo habitual, que van como zombies... Todo les va al ralentí.
> Yo tengo una compañera de trabajo que con 60 años, parece medio zombie.
> Una día fui a comer con ella, simplemente para ver qué come: pasta, pan, coca cola. Y para desayunar bocadillo y otra coca cola. Puro azúcar.
> ...



Sin embargo a día de hoy a mi madre los médicos le siguen recomendando reducir carnes rojas para la artrosis, así como huevos y lácteos (estos últimos hasta en su formato fermentado que sí serían paleo), y también que evite el tomate, pero nada de nada de harinas tipo pan, espaguetis, macarrones, etc. Y ya te digo, eso a día de hoy, y desde hace décadas, y claro la artrosis le ha ido siempre a más...


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Jul 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tus ideas en general, pero esta comparación no la veo muy apropiada para lo que creo que quieres transmitir.
> 
> El color de la comida es bastante importante. La cantidad de algunos micronutrientes se ve en el color. Sobre todo los antioxidantes, que son de lo mejorcito a buscar, carotenos y otros buenos para la piel, diuréticos, digestivos, los buenos para el sistema inmunológico, para los huesos...
> 
> Las antocianinas son moradas, por ejemplo. De qué otra forma sino con color puedes en tu día a día identificar muchos de estos beneficios? Precisamente si algo caracteriza a la comida sana es que es colorida. Nada que ve con el monocromo del pan, pasta, patata, arroz, maíz... y todas sus versiones.



Cogiéndosela con papel de fumar...

Acepto la crítica. Sin embargo su aportación es relevante pero peligrosa: hoy en día, el márketing se aprovecha de la atracción atávica por la comida de vivos colores (cuya explicación probablemente esté relacionada con lo que usted menciona), prostituyendo el color de la comida y falseando su mensaje.

Hoy más que nunca, el color de la comida tiene más que ver con lo que el que la vende piensa que atraerá a más compradores que con ninguna ventaja alimentaria. Y es, por tanto, casi del todo irrelevante.

No obstante, y para que no se diga, cámbiemelo por "Es que el porcentaje de calorías es tan relevante como el porcentaje de vocales en el nombre de la comida"


----------



## zapatitos (27 Jul 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> *Como son las cosas, yo tenía el típico pinchazo en el pecho, me daba una vez al mes más o menos. Pero desde hace 3 años nada de nada, para mi la pseudo-paleo me ha venido de lujo.
> 
> Al que pregunta sobre las verduras, yo como todos los días brotes de espinacas, lechuga y alguno más. Además de pimiento, cebolla, berenjena, calabacino, calabaza y alguna más.
> 
> ...



Que esos pinchazos son producidos en su inmensa mayoría por la sobrestimulación de cortisol por la ansiedad y el estrés, los relacionados con problemas de corazón son similares a si te estuvieran oprimiendo el pecho con una losa o piedra gigante, dudo mucho que ese haya sido tu caso o el de él. Y si es lo último lo que has sentido alguna vez vete corriendo al especialista porque entonces tienes un serio problema.

Yo siento bastante a menudo pinchazos en el pecho, en mi caso es por una arritmia de las que se consideran "benignas", mi corazón se para un instante y después da dos o tres latidos muy veloces, esto se puede acentuar en situacion de estrés psíquico y físico. Ya acudí en su día a varios especialistas y no hay ningún problema, es más según ellos el deporte intenso me viene bien para que mi corazón soporte esas neuras que le dan. Aunque ya me avisaron que probablemente esa sea en un futuro la causa de mi muerte cuando se agote y ya no pueda más, pero bueno de algo hay que morir y si no es de eso sería de otra cosa 

Ojo, estoy hablando de mi caso particular ya diagnosticado por varios especialistas que coincidían en lo mismo y me dieron el visto bueno, en ningún caso gente con problemas de arritmias o cardíacos debe hacer deporte intenso sin el OK de algún especialista que sepa de la materia y si lo hace es bajo su propia responsabilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (27 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo acotas todo al peso y no es eso. Aquí hablamos de salud.
> Que tu puedas comer macarrones, pan y galletas y no engordes, perfecto. Pero eso no quiere decir que te sienta bien o a tu cuerpo esta gasolina sea su preferida.
> 
> La harina es mala: hagas mucha actividad o poca. A lo mejor no engordas, pero tu cuerpo opta por tener un cutis malo, por tener caries, por generar una diabetes (mucha gente delgada y deportista lo es), por generar una colitis o por avanzar una artritis o una artrosis. A saber.
> ...




yo solo como pan, no como galletas ni macarrones ni pizzas, no hago apología de farináceos, opino de lo mío, tal vez mañana tenga que desdecirme pero actualmente ningún problema.

Respecto a las cosas que son malas, sabe dios, hasta puede ser que el agua embotellada sea mala, ¿quién sabe?, o el típico guiso cocinado con su toquecito de sal, nunca se sabe qué nos dirán mañana. Lo que sí que hago es comer mucho crudo (un 50% por decir algo), frutas y hortalizas, y nueces y almendras, sospecho que es bueno (aunque igual la piel de los productos de huerta tienen insecticidas, si es que nunca se sabe)


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Jul 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> yo solo como pan, no como galletas ni macarrones ni pizzas, no hago apología de farináceos, opino de lo mío, tal vez mañana tenga que desdecirme pero actualmente ningún problema.
> 
> Respecto a las cosas que son malas, sabe dios, hasta puede ser que el agua embotellada sea mala, ¿quién sabe?, o el típico guiso cocinado con su toquecito de sal, nunca se sabe qué nos dirán mañana. Lo que sí que hago es comer mucho crudo (un 50% por decir algo), frutas y hortalizas, y nueces y almendras, sospecho que es bueno (aunque igual la piel de los productos de huerta tienen insecticidas, si es que nunca se sabe)



Sin querer desviar el tema Dr lo que trata el hilo, mencionas el agua embotellada.

Las botellas pequeñas, de litro y medio dos litros...quitando las garrafas, es mejor no tocarlas ni con un palo. Se rellenan "en caliente". Es decir, se echa la cantidad de plastico necesario para esa botella, se mete aire y todavía estando caliente se rellena con agua. Aquí viene el problema y es cuando todo lo malo del plástico pasa al agua y cuando uno se bebe ese agua al final estas bebiendo plástico en vez de agua.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sin embargo a día de hoy a mi madre los médicos le siguen recomendando reducir carnes rojas para la artrosis, así como huevos y lácteos (estos últimos hasta en su formato fermentado que sí serían paleo), y también que evite el tomate, pero nada de nada de harinas tipo pan, espaguetis, macarrones, etc. Y ya te digo, eso a día de hoy, y desde hace décadas, y claro la artrosis le ha ido siempre a más...



Claro, pq a día de hoy sabemos que el comer carne roja y huevos hace que aumente tu colesterol puesto que son alimentos altos en colesterol (ironía on)

Estudios de los últimos años, ya nos indican que nuestro colesterol no aumenta por el simple hecho de ingerir colesterol dietético. Así que por más huevos que comas no aumenta tu colesterol. Así que nada que ver con las arterias en mal estado o con la artrosis.

Entonces, no hay razón para eliminar o recortar huevos, carne o jamón del bueno.
Pero si comemos harinas, nos hinchamos. Y de ahí que el colesterol aumente de forma artificial.

Pero si de forma oficial se dice que eliminemos carnes rojas, huevos, lácteos...qué nos queda?
No vamos a comer 2 kilos diarios de frutas y verduras. No todos somos Sugus.
Así que poco o mucho tiraremos de farinaceos. 
Resultado?
Cada día más gordos, más diabetes y enfermedades degenerativas que empiezan antes.

Un oficialista no se la jugará a dar la vuelta a los proceptos oficiales. Ello ven que la base es la harina y de ahí no se bajan (salvo algunas excepciones y siempre en consulta privada).

Si quieres envíame un MP y te paso mi twitter. Y te añades a una lista que tengo en la cual sigo a mucha gente experta del tema nutrición y de estos muchos son usanos. 
Podrás ver mis "me gusta". Tengo unos 5000 de os cuales el 80% son enlaces a estudios y artículos sobre diabetes, azúcar, alzheimer, cánceres, cetogenica....

Y recién salido del horno:

Columbia Researchers Find Biological Explanation for Wheat Sensitivity - Columbia University Medical Center

Pongo algún párrafo pasado por google traductor:

Un nuevo estudio podría explicar por qué las personas que no tienen alergia a la enfermedad celíaca o de trigo, sin embargo, experimentan una variedad de síntomas gastrointestinales y extra-intestinales después de ingerir trigo y cereales relacionados. Los resultados sugieren que estos individuos tienen una barrera intestinal debilitada, lo que conduce a una respuesta inmune inflamatoria de fuselaje ancho.


NCWS pacientes que siguieron una dieta que excluye el trigo y los cereales relacionados durante seis meses fueron capaces de normalizar sus niveles de activación inmune y marcadores de daño celular intestinal, los investigadores también encontraron. Estos cambios se asociaron con una mejora significativa tanto en los síntomas intestinales y no intestinales, según lo informado por los pacientes en cuestionarios detallados.


El estudio incluyó una colaboración internacional entre investigadores de CUMC y la Universidad de Bolonia en Italia. "Estos resultados cambiar el paradigma en nuestro reconocimiento y comprensión de la sensibilidad de trigo no celíaca y probablemente tendrán importantes implicaciones para el diagnóstico y tratamiento", dijo el co-autor Umberto Volta, MD, profesor de medicina interna en la Universidad de Bolonia. "Teniendo en cuenta el gran número de personas afectadas por la enfermedad y su impacto en la salud negativo en los pacientes, esta es un área importante de investigación que merece mucha más atención y financiación."


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Claro, pq a día de hoy sabemos que el comer carne roja y huevos hace que aumente tu colesterol puesto que son alimentos altos en colesterol (ironía on)
> 
> Estudios de los últimos años, ya nos indican que nuestro colesterol no aumenta por el simple hecho de ingerir colesterol dietético. Así que por más huevos que comas no aumenta tu colesterol. Así que nada que ver con las arterias en mal estado o con la artrosis.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Rauxa, aún no tengo twiter pero en cuanto me haga una cuenta te mando ese mp pq me interesa mucho el tema.


----------



## Qui (27 Jul 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Sin querer desviar el tema Dr lo que trata el hilo, mencionas el agua embotellada.
> 
> Las botellas pequeñas, de litro y medio dos litros...quitando las garrafas, es mejor no tocarlas ni con un palo. Se rellenan "en caliente". Es decir, se echa la cantidad de plastico necesario para esa botella, se mete aire y todavía estando caliente se rellena con agua. Aquí viene el problema y es cuando todo lo malo del plástico pasa al agua y cuando uno se bebe ese agua al final estas bebiendo plástico en vez de agua.



Estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que has dicho hasta hoy pero siento decirte que esto no es cierto (más bien me alegro de decírtelo ). He trabajado en una de las grandes embotelladoras de agua y la botella sale fría de la maquina que la fábrica (los moldes están refrigerados por agua helada para que las botellas no se peguen) y sI no fuera así además se terminarían de enfriar en el transporte.
Un saludo.

Edito para comentar que me refiero al transporte desde la maquina que hace las botellas hasta la embotelladora de agua, que en el párrafo anterior parece que me refiero al transporte en el camión. ::


----------



## Jorkomboi (27 Jul 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Sin querer desviar el tema Dr lo que trata el hilo, mencionas el agua embotellada.
> 
> Las botellas pequeñas, de litro y medio dos litros...quitando las garrafas, es mejor no tocarlas ni con un palo. Se rellenan "en caliente". Es decir, se echa la cantidad de plastico necesario para esa botella, se mete aire y todavía estando caliente se rellena con agua. Aquí viene el problema y es cuando todo lo malo del plástico pasa al agua y cuando uno se bebe ese agua al final estas bebiendo plástico en vez de agua.



Muy pocas embotelladoras vas a encontrar que fabriquen sus propios envases. En el caso de las embotelladoras de Gran Canaria, ni una sola fabrica sus envases. Todos son comprados a fabricas de la isla.

Imagino que en la península sera parecido.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Jul 2016)

Me interesa lo dicho por Pichorrica. ¿Alguien más respalda su aserto?


----------



## Dugongo (27 Jul 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cogiéndosela con papel de fumar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no pretendía ser una crítica, eh, solo una observación 

Parto de la base de que comemos no procesado y en la medida de lo posible ecológico. Así que espero que nadie esté tiñendo mis verduras y frutas. Si tienes constancia de tal cosa, te agradecería más datos. Una ya se puede esperar de todo visto lo visto...

PD: no, los smarties azules no esperaba que fueran antioxidantes jeje


----------



## Dugongo (27 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Claro, pq a día de hoy sabemos que el comer carne roja y huevos hace que aumente tu colesterol puesto que son alimentos altos en colesterol (ironía on)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mil gracias por ese link. Supongo que mi médico, experto en sensibilidad al gluten, estará al día. Pero lo comentaré con él en la próxima visita. El muy jodío ya nos trataba conforme a las conclusiones de la noticia. (L-glutamina y otras cosas para sanar la barrera intestinal). Parece que las sospechas se van confirmando.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sorprendente....
> O sease, quita usted los kellogs, el pan, los macarrones, las galletas, el kethup, los doritos y se siente peor aún...
> 
> Pues nada nada, menos entrecots y verduras y más kellog's.



una vez más muestras tu razonamiento unidimensional :cook:


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Jul 2016)

angou dijo:


> Aún sigo flipando cuando la mayoría de las personas a las que les dices "dejé de engordar desde que abandoné el pan y los dulces", defienden a capa y espada que es absurdo echarle la culpa al pan, que los médicos "han demostrado" que comer pan no engorda, y que mi alimentación es deficiente si no como pan con carne, huevos, pescado o verdura.
> 
> Curiosamente, todo el que defiende a muerte esta teoría se pasea una curiosa, protuberante y, por qué no, "sana" barriguita. No amigos, tener la tripa lisa es un claro síntoma de llevar una alimentación deficiente.
> 
> Me maravillo del potente poder que tiene la televisión para reprogramar la cabeza de la gente.



¿y qué pasa con todas las personas que he puesto que han adelgazado limitando grasas y proteínas e hinchándose a base de cereales, patatas, frutas?

---------- Post added 27-jul-2016 at 23:31 ----------

Columbia Researchers Find Biological Explanation for Wheat Sensitivity - Columbia University Medical Center

más viejo que el cagar, yo ya la he mencionado muchas veces aquí (y es concepto clave en el trabajo de Seignalet), el asunto es a qué se debe que de repente media población tenga una permeabilidad intestinal mayor o menor.

La respuesta es obvia.


----------



## Qui (27 Jul 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me interesa lo dicho por Pichorrica. ¿Alguien más respalda su aserto?



Yo era responsable de la sección de fabricación de botellas en la fábrica así que te garantizo que lo que comento es así. 
También es verdad que las embotelladoras pequeñas suelen comprar las botellas ya formadas porque la máquina cuesta un pastizal así que se lo gastan en transporte porque las botellas vacías ocupan un montón.


----------



## Pichorrica (28 Jul 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que has dicho hasta hoy pero siento decirte que esto no es cierto (más bien me alegro de decírtelo ). He trabajado en una de las grandes embotelladoras de agua y lya botella sale fría de la maquina que la fábrica (los moldes están refrigerados por agua helada para que las botellas no se peguen) y sI no fuera así además se terminarían de enfriar en el transporte.
> Un saludo.
> 
> Edito para comentar que me refiero al transporte desde la maquina que hace las botellas hasta la embotelladora de agua, que en el párrafo anterior parece que me refiero al transporte en el camión. ::



Yo he estado en dos empresas de agua y vaya, lo hacían tal cual lo he escrito.

Pero ya con lo que me has dicho, me alegro que por lo menos no sea algo general, sino que habrá algunas que lo hagan y otras que no.


----------



## walda (28 Jul 2016)

Me acabo de tomar un café capuccino de éstos que venden en los supermercados para consumir fríos. He mirado la etiqueta y he visto que tiene nada menos que 24 gramos de azúcar los 220 ml de bebida. ¿Debería sentirme culpable por ello? ¿Debería dejar este vicio de este tipo de cafés? Es que me gustan más que los que me hago yo en la cafetera...


----------



## Clavisto (28 Jul 2016)

walda dijo:


> Me acabo de tomar un café capuccino de éstos que venden en los supermercados para consumir fríos. He mirado la etiqueta y he visto que tiene nada menos que 24 gramos de azúcar los 220 ml de bebida. ¿Debería sentirme culpable por ello? ¿Debería dejar este vicio de este tipo de cafés? Es que me gustan más que los que me hago yo en la cafetera...



Peor es un colacao: 70 % de azúcar.


----------



## Pichorrica (28 Jul 2016)

walda dijo:


> Me acabo de tomar un café capuccino de éstos que venden en los supermercados para consumir fríos. He mirado la etiqueta y he visto que tiene nada menos que 24 gramos de azúcar los 220 ml de bebida. ¿Debería sentirme culpable por ello? ¿Debería dejar este vicio de este tipo de cafés? Es que me gustan más que los que me hago yo en la cafetera...



Te gustan por el azúcar que tiene y por otro lado, por estar frío con estos clores que hacen.

Yo ya solo tomo de cafetera. Hay días que lo tomo tal cual, otros días le añado un poco de canela, otros días una punta de miel, otros una punta de cacao puro...


----------



## pepitoacojonado (28 Jul 2016)

Acabo de abandonar el azucar.

Previamente abandone el azucar blanca por la azucar moreno.

Ahora me he pasado a la stevia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jul 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Peor es un colacao: 70 % de azúcar.



Es más porque tb lleva harina de trigo, es veneno puro!


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo digo en base a los estudios primarios que hay. Hay menos infartados con colesterol bajo que con alto. Gente de 50-60 años, delgados con colesterol a 160 y con infartos. Y los médicos con cara de tontos.
> 
> Y lo de 120-200 como concentración normal, es para reir y no parar. Cada año lo van cambiando. Como si mutáramos o algo.
> El año que viene vas a ver publicada otra cifra. Y los borregos a seguir las directrices al pie de la letra.
> ...



500 paginas de hilo y los veganos siguen preguntando las mismas gilipolleces. Se empeñan en que solo ellos comen verdura. Es cierto que ellos como vacas y nosotros cono omnivoros, pero omnivoros que comen mucha verdura.

En mi caso concreto aproximadamente entre un 25 y un 30% de mis calorias diarias son de fruta y verdura. Digo aproximadamente porque hace unos años lo media, ahora como lo que me da la gana teniendo en cuenta que azucares cero y harinas de uvas a peras, vamos que la cosa no tiene misterio. Como mas verdura que en toda mi vida. Frutos secos evidentemente tambien aportan hidratos en cantidad ademas de grasas.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Jul 2016)

Chris Froome, ganador de 3 Tours de Francia, sigue una dieta baja en hidratos. Y lógicamente libre de harinas.
Desayunando tortillas y aguacates.

Yelling Stop: Low-Carb Athletes: Chris Froome, Tour de France Winner 2013, '15, '16.
How Chris Froome lost 20 pounds and started winning the Tour de France - Business Insider

Djockovic es otro caso de alguien que deja las harinas y se convierte en top1, rindiendo al más alto nivel, sin apenas lesiones.

Y los que van detrás, copiándose el modelo.
No tardará en llegar a la mayoría de borregos.


PD Según se entiende de los artículos, ha bajado hidratos y ha subido protes.
No sé exactamente lo que come, pero aclara que está comiendo aguacates como algo que antes no comía (o sea, grasa). 

O sea:
Baja hidratos (energía de rápida utlización). PEro resulta que el ciclismo es una disciplina de larga duración e intensidad "media". 
Sube protes: cosa que le puede ir bien para ganar algo de músculo y tener así más potencia que le irá bien tanto en llano como en subida. Pero está claro que su cuerpo no puede utilizar la proteína/músculo como fuente energética (primero pq no sería natural y segundo, pq precisamente necesita el músculo para poder ser más competitivo).
Y con el tema de los aguacates, se entiende que por un lado u otro está añadiendo más grasas. Y aquí, veo, que donde está el quid de la cuestión. Si baja hidratos y Froome gana capacidad física, gana resistencia, es que está aumentando grasas sí o sí.
*Recuerdo que el organismo humano tiene 2 vías energéticas:
Grasas
Hidratos

Si bajo hidratos, tengo que aumentar grasas. Además, para esfuerzos de larga duración aún tiene más sentido. Y la proteína en el músculo, para hacerlo más fuerte. Como tenga que quemar músculo, mal iremos. Obviamente siempre habrá algo de catabolismo pero nada que no se solucione comiendo carne, pescado o huevos después del entreno o un gel de protes durante el entreno.
*
En pruebas de larga duración, es necesario "educar" al cuerpo para que este utilice la grasa de forma más eficiente como fuente de energía principal.
Eso no quiere decir que no necesiten el chute de gel de hidratos a 20 kms de meta, pero pensando que una etapa dura 5 horas, hay que tener el cuerpo muy ajustado para que este tire de grasa puesto que es una vía energética más eficaz y eficiente en comparación a la vía de los hidratos.(estoy hablando de esfuerzos continuados durante horas.)

Como dije otra vez:
- Tiene más grasa un maratoniano (o ciclista) que un velocista como Usain Bolt. 
El deportista de resistencia, necesita tirar más de grasa, con lo cual, no tiene sentido comer muchos hidratos farinaceos y recortar la grasa.

Froome tirará más y mejor con un 8% de grasa que no con un 5% que es lo que tiene Bolt. 

Así que, tan sencillo como comer menos hidratos y más grasas, para que el cuerpo tire más y mejor de grasa, cuando está entrenando o competiendo durante horas.

PDD a ver si los fanáticos de la pasta y los cereales, se empiezan a dar cuenta...


----------



## sada (29 Jul 2016)

he estado de vacaciones..venga desayunar huevos revueltos con baicon..comer chipirones, verdura etc..en fin ahí sigo no bajo ni a tiros.

he empezado a hacer estos ejercicios a ver si así

llevo poco aún desde la vuelta; 3 dias. vaya agujetas

Home Butt Workout - Full Length 15 Minutes - YouTube


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es más porque tb lleva harina de trigo, es veneno puro!



Pues me he pasado 32 años envenenándome ::::
De vez en cuando alguno cae :baba: una vez al año no hace daño


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Chris Froome, ganador de 3 Tours de Francia, sigue una dieta baja en hidratos. Y lógicamente libre de harinas.
> Desayunando tortillas y aguacates.*



Ni el que asó la manteca se cree eso, la primera cosa que aprendí en mis años de convivir con deportistas es que suelen ser mentirosos patológicos y una cosa es lo que dicen y otra muy distina lo que hacen.

*IMPOSIBLE* rendir a ese nivel sin una dieta alta en carbohidratos y sin ayudas químicas, por muy monstruo genético que seas. Hacer ese tipo de esfuerzos sin química y sin la energía que dan los carbohidratos desafía a cualquier lógica y solo se lo puede creer alguien muy ingenuo.

Algo tan simple como tomarse rutinariamente un plato de pasta más o menos una hora antes del esfuerzo puede hacer mejorar tu rendimiento deportivo incluso un 5%, estoy hablando en términos deportivos y no de salud. A un deportistas competitivo no le importa su salud sino ganar, si le importa su salud no compite a alto nivel porque las dos cosas se contradicen.

Un deportista no van a rendir mejor y ni siquiera igual con una dieta baja en carbohidratos que con una alta, *JAMAS* eso es tomarnos por estúpidos.

Si tú te lo crees es tu problema pero no intentes que me lo trague yo.

Pdta - Cierto que los deportistas de élite han mejorado su sistema cardiorespiratorio y por tanto en un esfuerzo "normal" necesitan menos carbos que un deportista aficionado. Pero al nivel que compite Froome eso te sirve de poco porque para ganar tienes que ir a tope a niveles incluso de agonía y a ese nivel necesitas el tipo de energía que te dan los carbos porque sino sucede lo que sucede, "que explotas" y se acabó porque quieras o no quiera ya no vas, una sensación que todos los que hemos competido alguna vez la hemos vivido.

Pdta 2 - No se pueden poner deportistas profesionales como ejemplo a personas normales porque no tienen nada que ver, a las "personas normales" hay que ponerles de ejemplo "personas normales". Lo que haga Froome o deje de hacer (lo que hace realmente y no la chorrada esa del artículo) no creo que le sirva de nada ni a un deportista aficionado ni a un persona normal preocupada por su salud o unos kilillos de más.

Saludos.


----------



## lewis (29 Jul 2016)

Y qué se supone que ha de hacer un aficionado comer hidratos y dejar la dieta paleo? 
Sería suficiente con las frutas y verduras?


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> *he estado de vacaciones..venga desayunar huevos revueltos con baicon..comer chipirones, verdura etc..en fin ahí sigo no bajo ni a tiros.
> 
> he empezado a hacer estos ejercicios a ver si así
> 
> ...



Mi consejo:

1 - La sentadilla baja más despacio (unos 4 segundos) baja mas abajo de la paralela que ella no lo hace y la subida hazla explosiva, según te vayas cansando aunque la hagas explosiva será lenta y tardará segundos en subir.

2 - En las zancada ni se te ocurra hacer rebotes como hace ella, eso es echar papeletas para una futura prótesis de rodillas. como en la sentadilla bajada lenta y subida explosiva que según te vayas cansando también se volverá más lenta.

3 - Nada que decir.

4 - Saltos, procurar siempre caer siempre con las piernas ligeramente flexionadas para que no sufran las rodillas.

5 - Nada que decir, no suele ser muy popular pero ese ejercicio es de lo mejorcito para aprender a equilibrar el cuerpo y para los glúteos además de la pierna en general.

6 - Nada que decir.

7 - Otra vez te digo que ni se te ocurra jamás hacer ese tipo de rebotes si no quieres ser una buena candidata a una prótesis de rodilla.

8 - Nada que decir.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2016 at 15:05 ----------




lewis dijo:


> *Y qué se supone que ha de hacer un aficionado comer hidratos y dejar la dieta paleo?
> Sería suficiente con las frutas y verduras?*



A ver, se puede correr o hacer deporte perfectamente comiendo pocos carbohidratos y con dieta paleo pero lo que quiero decir es que jamás vas a rendir al mismo nivel que tomando más carbohidratos, sobre todo te va a faltar explosividad y el punto final. A nivel aficionado practicamente no notarás ninguna diferencia pero a nivel profesional ese punto de explosividad puede hacer la diferencia entre quedar primero o segundo o peor.

No se puede poner de ejemplo un deportista profesional a los aficionados porque son mundos diferentes, mi consejo es que si te va bien y te notas bien de salud sigas haciendo lo que haces y no hagas caso a los artículos sobre "entreno y nutrición" de los deportistas profesionales porque son solo patochadas unas veces y las otras propaganda publicitaria de sus sponsors.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ni el que asó la manteca se cree eso, la primera cosa que aprendí en mis años de convivir con deportistas es que suelen ser mentirosos patológicos y una cosa es lo que dicen y otra muy distina lo que hacen.
> 
> *IMPOSIBLE* rendir a ese nivel sin una dieta alta en carbohidratos y sin ayudas químicas, por muy monstruo genético que seas. Hacer ese tipo de esfuerzos sin química y sin la energía que dan los carbohidratos desafía a cualquier lógica y solo se lo puede creer alguien muy ingenuo.
> 
> ...



Es obvio que Froome, como ciclista y deportista de élite se meterá otras "cosas", eso nadie lo discute. Pero una cosa no quita la otra. Aquí no discutimos si en una etapa determinada puede hacerla en 5 horas o 4 horas 55'. Esto va más allá de una marca. 

Lo que no entiendo es porqué la harina (cuando durante millones de años no la conocíamos), ha pasado a ser "indispensable" para el rendimiento humano.
No es ningún secreto si digo que el ser humano de hace 1 millón de años, estaba mejor físicamente que el de ahora (deportista de élite). El de antes, comía 100% natural y comida que podía tolerar y digerir bien (sino, hoy no estaríamos nosotros aquí). El ser humano de entonces, era más fuerte, más robusto, más rápido que el de ahora. Y sin tantas gaitas. 
Y sin harina. 

No entiendo pq 1 hora antes me tengo que tomar un plato de macarrones. Me tengo que tomar esa "mierda" por aumentar un rendimiento un 5%?? (ya me dirás de donde sacas ese 5%). Si quiero un chute de glucosa, a lo mejor me irá mejor un gel (misma mierda, pero mi cuerpo lo digerirá mejor que un plato de macarrones. Al menos lo hará mucho más rápido).

A lo mejor ese chute lo tengo igual con un par de plátanos, un café con miel y un aguacate. 

LA tontería de los cereales con leche, del plato de pasta, poco a poco va quedando enterrada. Ya son muchos los deportistas de élite que han variado esta costumbre (que de hecho es muy moderna).
Muchos NBA no comen pasta, y muchos ciclistas tampoco. Me da igual que Froome sea el número 1 o el 15. Es un deportista de élite y tengo suficiente con saber que quitando pasta y añadiendo aguacates su rendimiento ha mejorado. Y sí, se tomará sus geles y sus "dronjas".

Djockovic ha quitado las harinas de su dieta y ahí lo tienes. Eso no quiere decir que en un tiempo muerto, no se coma un plátano (chute de azúcar) o se tome un gel. 

Si hemos pasado millones de años sin harina, que no me vendan a mi que para hacer un esfuerzo por más grande que sea, me tengo que tomar macarrones o un bocadillo. Conociendo un poco la fisiología humana, yo puedo alcanzar mi máximo rendimiento sin tener que depender de los macarrones.
Yo entreno a varios deportistas amateurs (maratones, ironmans...). Y los que siguen los preceptos de la paleo, mejoran sus marcas. Y estamos hablando de gente de 45 años que mejora marcas respecto a cuando tenía 35. Quitamos kellogs, macarrones y bocadillos, y mejoran marcas. Ahora diles que se tienen que meter dos platos de macarrones, la noche antes. 


Ahora bien, que tu eres un cervatillo que sigue a pies juntillas los preceptos de la OMS, perfecto. Allá tu.

Y si tanta energía necesitas para subir el Mortirolo y ser el primero, pues mete patatas y boniato y hasta arroz. Pero vamos, que lo de los macarrones y cereales de desayuno, empieza a dar un poco de grima la cosa.

La pasta para hacer deporte la populizaron los Stallone, Scharzenegger, luego los deportistas de resistencia, y ahí estamos. Una parte hemos evolucionado, los demás aún están con los frosties y el bocadillo con pavo procesado. Así revienten.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Es obvio que Froome, como ciclista y deportista de élite se meterá otras "cosas", eso nadie lo discute. Pero una cosa no quita la otra. Aquí no discutimos si en una etapa determinada puede hacerla en 5 horas o 4 horas 55'. Esto va más allá de una marca.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es porqué la harina (cuando durante millones de años no la conocíamos), ha pasado a ser "indispensable" para el rendimiento humano.
> No es ningún secreto si digo que el ser humano de hace 1 millón de años, estaba mejor físicamente que el de ahora (deportista de élite). El de antes, comía 100% natural y comida que podía tolerar y digerir bien (sino, hoy no estaríamos nosotros aquí). El ser humano de entonces, era más fuerte, más robusto, más rápido que el de ahora. Y sin tantas gaitas.
> ...



Vamos a ver, que ni Djokovic ni nadie han quitado nada de su alimentación, solo que lo escriben en un artículo y tú vas y te lo crees, es así de simple.

El arroz, miel, plátanos, etc etc no funciona igual que la pasta, glucosa, dextrosa, etc etc etc ni como recuperación ni como energía para un esfuerzo intenso, . Que te tenga que explicar yo eso a tí que dices que eres entrenador personal pues tiene bemoles.

Un primitivo jamás haría las mismas marcas que un deportista profesional actual, no me digas más chorradas por favor.

El secreto de la harina es que está refinada y por tanto funciona de forma similar al azúcar, probablemente incluso más rápida, por tanto para rendir en el deporte y para rellenar los depósitos de glucógeno es ideal, a cambio tiene ciertos inconvenientes pero eso le importa poco a uno cuyo objetivo es ganar o quedar en el mejor puesto posible.

Eso de que los NBA y muchos ciclistas no comen pasta es solo porque te lo dicen y te lo crees tú, yo te digo que los deportistas profesionales son mentirosos compulsivos y jamás dicen lo que hacen para que los demás lo copien. Osease si realmente comieran una dieta baja en carbos y esto les diera una ventaja sobre los demás jamás lo admitirían y lo ocultarían todo lo posible en un intento de que los demás no lo copiaran. Así funciona la mentalidad de un deportista.

La pasta lleva siendo popular en el deporte desde hace años. Yo no estoy de acuerdo en tomarla porque me guío más por términos de salud pero lo que no voy a hacer es ser tan estúpido de negar que en términos de rendimiento deportivo sirve para su cometido. Porque funciona y muy bien.

Que yo soy un cervatillo que sigue los preceptos de la OMS, me tengo que reir ) lo que si que no soy es un ingenuo que se cree todo lo que le dicen unos deportistas profesionales en los artículos de las revistas.

Saludos.


----------



## Alcazar (29 Jul 2016)

Vengo del lidl y había un padre con su hijo leyendo etiquetas y decía, esto ya de entrada tiene glucosa y almidón de maíz :XX:

Me entraron ganas de presentarme y darle un abrazo.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Yo entreno a varios deportistas amateurs (maratones, ironmans...). Y los que siguen los preceptos de la paleo, mejoran sus marcas. Y estamos hablando de gente de 45 años que mejora marcas respecto a cuando tenía 35. Quitamos kellogs, macarrones y bocadillos, y mejoran marcas. Ahora diles que se tienen que meter dos platos de macarrones, la noche antes.*



Entre todo el tocho se me pasó esto por alto.

¿Qué marcas tenían antes en maratón y que marcas tienen actualmente?

¿Como comían antes y como lo hacen ahora? Un poco detallado.

¿Cual era su entrenamiento anterior y cual es ahora?

Eso lo primero, lo segundo conmigo no te van a servir las tácticas tipo Goebbels de ridiculizar los argumentos del adversario, que sabes muy bien que no estoy hablando de comerse un par de platos de macarrones la noche anterior.

Hablo de que consumir habitualmente una dieta alta en carbohidratos aumenta el rendimiento deportivo, es lo que hacen practicamente todos los entrenadores de deportistas de élite aquí y en ele Tayikistán. 

Tú desafías a todos los médicos y entrenadores deportivos y dices que rendirían muchísimo más en sus especialidades bajando los carbohidratos y subiendo las grasas. ¿En que te basas para ello? ¿Entrenas a algún deportista considerado de élite que siga la dieta que dices y si es así a quien o solo a maratonianos populares que no digo que no se sacrifiquen pero van a pasar el rato como hago yo cuando compito en alguna popular?

Porque está claro que yo no necesito tantos carbos para correr populares pero yo no soy deportista de élite.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que ni Djokovic ni nadie han quitado nada de su alimentación, solo que lo escriben en un artículo y tú vas y te lo crees, es así de simple.
> 
> El arroz, miel, plátanos, etc etc no funciona igual que la pasta, glucosa, dextrosa, etc etc etc ni como recuperación ni como energía para un esfuerzo intenso, . Que te tenga que explicar yo eso a tí que dices que eres entrenador personal pues tiene bemoles.
> 
> ...



Me dices que soy un ingenuo pq me creo lo que leo, pero tu no lo eres por creerte los mantras de los "ejpertos". :rolleye:

Vamos a ver, porqué creo que lo he comentando en varias ocasiones. Soy licencenciado en Educación Física y por tanto relacionado con entrenadores, deportistas de élite... 
Me la lleva floja que te creas lo que voy a decir:

- He sido compañero de estudios de uno de los fisios de Rafa Nadal. En cualquier documental o programa sobre Nadal, lo verás ahí a su lado, siempre.
- He sido compañero de estudios del que fuera entrenador del Manresa de Baloncesto, que luego fichó como director técnico del Baskonia y que hace un par de días fichó como nuevo entrenador del Basquet Lleida. Además, hace dos veranos fue uno de los entrenadores de los San Antonio Spurs en la liga de verano. 
- El que fuera preparador físico del Manresa Basquet durante unos cuantos años, es a dia de hoy, Jefe del Departamento de Ciencias aplicadas al deporte en los Spurs. Su pareja, trabaja con él y con deportistas de élite como Ona Carbonell y varios nadadores. Conocidos míos y en contacto con ellos, por historias varias de nuestro sector.
- Compañero de máster del que ha sido durante casi todos los años de Xavi PAscual (excepto el último), preparador físico del Barça de Basquet. Tb lo es de la selección española de baloncesto (al menos con Orenga, ignoro si tb lo es ahora en los JJOO) y a día de hoy, Marc Gasol se lo llevó con él en los Grizzlies como su preparador particular (te podría decir cuando caga Gasol, e incluso de qué color caga).
- Compañero de trabajo de varios preparadores de tenistas (Kournikova, Hantuchova)
- Amigo del que fuera preparador físico del Akasvayu Girona y actual preparador físico de uno de los 2 pilotos de Fórmula 1 de la escudería Manor.
- Además de compañero de estudios de un marchador catalán campeón olímpico, y del exbaloncestista del Barça al que anularon una canasta válida en el último segundo que hizo que no ganaran la que hubiera sido su primera liga europea.

No digo nombres, pero con la info que doy, espavílate si tienes ganas de conocerlos.

He sido alumno de Julio Tous, actual preparador físico de la Juventus (ignoro si aún lo es de la selección italiana de fútbol)
He sido alumno de Francesc Cos (recuperador y preparador del Barça de fútbol)
He sido alumno de Paco Seirul.lo, mítico preparador físico del Barça y considerado como el mejor preparador de deportes colectivos. Un referente mundial.
He sido alumno de Xesco Espar (ex entrenador de balonmano del Barça).

Además de charlas que nos hicieron en su momento: Pep Guardiola, Cruyff, Valero Rivera, seleccionadores nacionales de varios paises y de varios deportes, nutricionistas de todo tipo...

Más interesante que sus clases, son sus comentarios off the record, lo que hacen y dejan de hacer estos deportistas.
Mira un poco por internet qué tipo de alimentación somete Guardiola a sus deportistas. Aún tengo grabada en mi mente una entrevista a Messi que dijo: Me quitó la pizza, la pasta y me puso pescado y verduras"

Así que no me digas qué coño me creo y que no me creo. Creo que tengo argumentos de sobras para saber qué creer y qué no.

Djockovic ha escrito un par de libros.
Ya me dirás qué gana él diciendo que ya no come pizza ni macarrones (su padre tiene una pizzeria), para decir que come más verduras. Imagino que el gremio del calabacín le pagará en especies.

No quiero quedar pedante ni nada de eso. Pero me he formado de eso y he trabajado siempre en mi campo, con lo cual, terminas conociendo de primera mano estas cosas. Ya no es lo que te cuentan o lees. Es lo que ves tu. 

Cuando empiezas a ver entrevistas de preparadores físicos de la NBA y todos coinciden en ir quitando los farinaceos (porque perjudican más que no ayudan), cuando te sale Lebron James o Kobe Bryant y explicitamente te hablan de la Paleo, cuando tenistas top10, dicen 3/4 de lo mismo, cuando DEan Karnazes (el kilian Jornet usano) afirma que lleva más de 5 años son probar las harinas, cuando te cuentan de primera mano el porqué del cambio físico que sufrió Marc Gasol, cuando analizas lo que se comía en el pelotón internacional de ciclismo hace 10 años y lo comparas con ahora y ves que hay la mitad de harina que había antes, en pro de más verduras, más arroz, más fruta...Y vas sumando todo, al final empiezas a ver las cosas.


Para ti, lo que ha pasado en los últimos 50 años ya está bien. No hay que evolucionar. Hace 50 años, alguien dijo: "coño, con harina tiro más". Y ahí nos hemos quedado. 

Analiza el porqué a día de hoy, los tenistas son más longevos. Porqué en la NBA se retiran a los 36-40 años. Vale que se meten mierdas. Como los furbolistas aquí. Pero aquí se retiran a los 30-35. 


Hay un cambio de tendencia en la alimentación.
Si no lo quieres ver, allá tu.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2016 at 21:08 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Entre todo el tocho se me pasó esto por alto.
> 
> ¿Qué marcas tenían antes en maratón y que marcas tienen actualmente?
> 
> ...



Estamos hablando de encontrar la mejor versión de cada uno. Cada uno a su nivel. Cada uno intenta dar lo máximo que puede. Tengo gente que simplemente "va a hacer". Y otros que lo que te dicen es: "Yo tengo esta situación familiar, laboral...y con esto quiero dar lo máximo que pueda". 
Desde el deportista que tenía 4 horas en maratón y se la bajamos a 3 horas 45, o desde el tio que tenía 3 horas y 8' y que su ilusión era bajar de las 3 horas pero que no podía. Se terminaba lesionando o petando a media maratón. Y se la bajamos a 2 horas 54'.
Sin tener a nadie de élite sí que tengo 3 runners que rondan los 31-32' en los 10kms, que no es moco de pavo. Y coinciden los 3 en la paleo, precisamente.

Todos te vienen con los mantras oficiales:
- cereales y leche para desayunar
- bocadillos para media mañana
- Siempre pasta para comer
- Pizza y nutella a menudo (porqué así lo hace Kilian Jornet )
- Y obviamente el día antes, a hincharse de hidratos, no vaya a ser que no tenga gasolina en el km 15. 

Pues simplemente lo que hemos hecho es dar la vuelta a la tortilla y dejar de consumir esa cantidad ingente de harinas.

Desayuno: tortilla de atún, 2 cafés solos, aguacate con tomate, unos dátiles, unas nueces y a correr que ya vamos tarde.

OBviamente no te puedo contar aquí como entrenábamos y comíamos exactamente, pero hay mucha literatura por ahí, pero claro, tu no la creerás.


Yo no desafío a nadie. Si me has leído, habrás visto que precisamente muchos profesionales están diciendo lo mismo que yo. A no ser que tu concepto de "profesional" difiera mucho del mío.


----------



## nightprowler (29 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El arroz, miel, plátanos, etc etc no funciona igual que la pasta, glucosa, dextrosa, etc etc etc ni como recuperación ni como energía para un esfuerzo intenso, . Que te tenga que explicar yo eso a tí que dices que eres entrenador personal pues tiene bemoles.
> 
> .




Pues me gustaria ver la explicacion la verdad , por echarnos unas risas

La miel con su 80% de azucar, casi la mitad es glucosa funciona peor que la dextrosa?

Pero tu sabes lo que es la dextrosa ?


Miel 
agua 14 - 22 % 18%
*fructosa 28 - 44 % 38%
glucosa 22 - 40 % 31%
sacarosa 0,2 - 7 % 1%*
*maltosa 2 - 16 % 7,5%
otros azúcares 0,1 - 8 % 5%*

Por comparar veamos una racion de pasta sin aliño

74 grs de hidratos de carbono
12 grs de proteínas
0,75 grs de grasas
0,80 grs de minerales
0,45 grs de celulosa
12 grs de agua
Total calorías 350 



Fiajte que diferentes , tiene la muy diferente cantidad de 80% de carbohidratos ::

300 kcal/100 gramos en la miel 345 Kcal en los macarrones

Terriblemente diferentes si

Adelante con la explicacion por favor


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jul 2016)

nightprowler dijo:


> Pues me gustaria ver la explicacion la verdad , por echarnos unas risas
> 
> La miel con su 80% de azucar, casi la mitad es glucosa funciona peor que la dextrosa?
> 
> ...



Nada, nada, macarrones con un poco de aceite y p'arriba


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Me dices que soy un ingenuo pq me creo lo que leo, pero tu no lo eres por creerte los mantras de los "ejpertos". :rolleye:
> 
> Vamos a ver, porqué creo que lo he comentando en varias ocasiones. Soy licencenciado en Educación Física y por tanto relacionado con entrenadores, deportistas de élite...
> Me la lleva floja que te creas lo que voy a decir:*



Está claro que a tí te la traigo floja yo y que tú me la traes floja a mí pero ese no es el tema, aquí lo que importan son los datos y no las amistades de cada uno que yo también tengo las mías entre ellas a uno de los considerados entre los dos mejores médicos deportivos a nivel estatal que ha llevado la nutrición y "suplementación" desde clubs de futbol a deportistas olímpicos, a gente de élite relacionada sobre todo con deportes de fuerza (que fué siempre mi especialidad) y las artes marciales que es otra de mis pasiones. Ellos me mantienen muy bien informado sobre las tendencias actuales, las verdaderas y no las de cara a la galería.

Pero a mí lo que me interesa es lo que no me has contado, el entrenamiento, dieta, marcas, etc tanto anteriores como ahora estando contigo de los que entrenas.

A mí me importa un bledo lo que me digan Lebron James o Kobe Bryant en una entrevista, vuelvo a repetir que jamás dirán la verdad. En los años 80 los atletas de moda también nos contaban sus historietas, después cuando te metías en el mundillo veías la verdadera realidad. Uno puede tener mejor o peor genética que otro pero nadie es más listo que nadie y todos hemos pasado por el mismo aro porque es lo que hay.

Eso no te lo enseñan en los cursillos con Guardiola y el entrenador de la Kournikova o del Manresa, eso te lo enseñan cuando te arremangas, te pones las botas de agua y te metes de cabeza en el barrizal como hice yo en su día y como han hecho hacen y com ono cambie mucho la cosa harán todos ¿lo captas?

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Está claro que a tí te la traigo floja yo y que tú me la traes floja a mí pero ese no es el tema, aquí lo que importan son los datos y no las amistades de cada uno que yo también tengo las mías entre ellas a uno de los considerados entre los dos mejores médicos deportivos a nivel estatal que ha llevado la nutrición y "suplementación" desde clubs de futbol a deportistas olímpicos, a gente de élite relacionada sobre todo con deportes de fuerza (que fué siempre mi especialidad) y las artes marciales que es otra de mis pasiones. Ellos me mantienen muy bien informado sobre las tendencias actuales, las verdaderas y no las de cara a la galería.
> 
> Pero a mí lo que me interesa es lo que no me has contado, el entrenamiento, dieta, marcas, etc tanto anteriores como ahora estando contigo de los que entrenas.
> 
> ...



Claro tu no te crees a mis "profesionales" o a Kobe Bryant pero sí que te crees a los tuyos. 

De todas formas si te han informado de las nuevas tendencias en cuando alimentacíón, te habrán informado de las viejas (pasta, macarrones, cereales...). Las nuevas no son esas.

OTra cosa es que te las creas o no, pero tu vienes aquí a hablar de los mantras antiguos (que me parece muy bien, pero no son las nuevas).

De todas formas puedes hablar de las viejas y las nuevas, según tú, y así lo vemos mejor y más claro.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2016 at 21:38 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Está claro que a tí te la traigo floja yo y que tú me la traes floja a mí pero ese no es el tema, aquí lo que importan son los datos y no las amistades de cada uno que yo también tengo las mías entre ellas a uno de los considerados entre los dos mejores médicos deportivos a nivel estatal que ha llevado la nutrición y "suplementación" desde clubs de futbol a deportistas olímpicos, a gente de élite relacionada sobre todo con deportes de fuerza (que fué siempre mi especialidad) y las artes marciales que es otra de mis pasiones. Ellos me mantienen muy bien informado sobre las tendencias actuales, las verdaderas y no las de cara a la galería.
> 
> Pero a mí lo que me interesa es lo que no me has contado, el entrenamiento, dieta, marcas, etc tanto anteriores como ahora estando contigo de los que entrenas.
> 
> ...



Claro tu no te crees a mis "profesionales" o a Kobe Bryant pero sí que te crees a los tuyos. 

De todas formas si te han informado de las nuevas tendencias en cuando alimentacíón, te habrán informado de las viejas (pasta, macarrones, cereales...). Las nuevas no son esas.

OTra cosa es que te las creas o no, pero tu vienes aquí a hablar de los mantras antiguos (que me parece muy bien, pero no son las nuevas).

De todas formas puedes hablar de las viejas y las nuevas, según tú, y así lo vemos mejor y más claro.

PD A mi me enseña Guardiola o el preparador de Marc Gasol y a ti un amigo que es médico deportivo. 
Porqué lo tuyo vale y lo mío, no? :rolleye:


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Jul 2016)

el rauxa es un inocentón, si una dieta baja en carbos fuera el santo grial del deporte, TODOS la usarían, y sin embargo TODOS los records hasta ahora han sido logrados en el contexto de dietas con no menos de un 60% de las calorías procedente de algún tipo de carbohidratos.

Claro que una persona SENSIBLE con una intolerancia o alergia alimentaria, con un problema de salud, que deja el trigo va a tener mejoras, pero como no coma al menos 60% de carbos a largo plazo va a tener un bajón de rendimiento brutal.

Es más, en la mayoría de los casos simplemente priorizan el consumo total de calorías, comer lo suficiente, y comen literalmente lo que les da la gana, terminan instintivamente comiendo al menos 60% o más de carbohidratos.

Los paleos bajos en carbos están jodiéndose las suprarrenales a medio-largo plazo, no es la dieta base de la especie. Luego a llorar al maestro armero.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jul 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el rauxa es un inocentón, si una dieta baja en carbos fuera el santo grial del deporte, TODOS la usarían, y sin embargo TODOS los records hasta ahora han sido logrados en el contexto de dietas con no menos de un 60% de las calorías procedente de algún tipo de carbohidratos.
> 
> Claro que una persona SENSIBLE con una intolerancia o alergia alimentaria, con un problema de salud, que deja el trigo va a tener mejoras, pero como no coma al menos 60% de carbos a largo plazo va a tener un bajón de rendimiento brutal.
> 
> ...



Habría que entender lo que es bajo de hidratos para ti.

Pq seguro que no es lo mismo que yo considero como bajo en hidratos. Aquí os quitan las harinas y ya decimos que son bajas en hidratos.
Sin harinas y comiendo un 50% hidratos vamos como motos. No hace falta comer un 70% de hidratos la mayoría de los cuales son harinas.


Estoy mirando para escribirlo en ruso o en armenio a ver si así os enteráis. Porque en castellano, va a ser que no.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2016)

nightprowler dijo:


> *Pues me gustaria ver la explicacion la verdad , por echarnos unas risas
> 
> La miel con su 80% de azucar, casi la mitad es glucosa funciona peor que la dextrosa?
> 
> Pero tu sabes lo que es la dextrosa ?*



La miel tiene un IG de 60-80 segun la variedad

Las frutas oscila entre 30 y 40

El plátano es de 45

La pasta según la cocción oscila entre 70-100

Pan blanco y baguette es de 95

Dextrosa 100

Maltodextrina 105

Vitargo no se ahora mismo pero es bastante superior a la dextrosa.

Cuanto más alto es el IG de un alimento más rápido puede ser utilizado por el cuerpo en forma de energía y puede ayudar más rapidamente a la recuperación.

Y ahora te descoj.onas.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La miel tiene un IG de 60-80 segun la variedad
> 
> Las frutas oscila entre 30 y 40
> 
> ...



Y a todo esto, le añades un concepto relativamente moderno que se conoce como Carga Glucémica y nos vamos todos a ver Faemino y Cansado.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Claro tu no te crees a mis "profesionales" o a Kobe Bryant pero sí que te crees a los tuyos.
> 
> De todas formas si te han informado de las nuevas tendencias en cuando alimentacíón, te habrán informado de las viejas (pasta, macarrones, cereales...). Las nuevas no son esas.
> 
> ...



Porque no me razonas como se consigue la energia necesaria para el rendimiento deportivo sin consumir carbohidratos, solo dices que ellos lo hacen pero ¿como lo hacen? Cuando los veo alguna vez en la tele a los del basket, tenis o ciclismo veo que siguen haciendo lo mismo osease bebiendo de una botella o comiendo barritas ¿Si no son de carbos de que son entonces ahora esos suplementos energéticos, aceite de oliva, mantequilla, huevos duros, margro de cerdo ecológico, panceta etc etc?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2016 at 22:11 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *Y a todo esto, le añades un concepto relativamente moderno que se conoce como Carga Glucémica y nos vamos todos a ver Faemino y Cansado.*



Y según tú tiene más CG la fruta y la miel que la dextrosa o el vitargo ¿no? :rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque no me razonas como se consigue la energia necesaria para el rendimiento deportivo sin consumir carbohidratos, solo dices que ellos lo hacen pero ¿como lo hacen? Cuando los veo alguna vez en la tele a los del basket, tenis o ciclismo veo que siguen haciendo lo mismo osease bebiendo de una botella o comiendo barritas ¿Si no son de carbos de que son entonces ahora esos suplementos energéticos, aceite de oliva, mantequilla, huevos duros, margro de cerdo ecológico, panceta etc etc?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



yo no he dicho NO a los hidratos. Digo no a comer un 75% de ellos, la mayoría de los cuales tengan que ser farinaceos. Pareces el hermano pequeño de Sugus.
Barritas las hay de protes y de cafeína. Habitual (por desgracia) es el chute de cafeina que se toman en la recta final de según que pruebas. 
Y obviamente tb los hay de hidratos. Pero como te digo, hidratos SI. Simplemente que recortando farinaceos, se han visto muchas mejoras y haciendo que la vida del deportista a parte de ser de mejor calidad es más longeva.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *yo no he dicho NO a los hidratos. Digo no a comer un 75% de ellos, la mayoría de los cuales tengan que ser farinaceos. Pareces el hermano pequeño de Sugus.
> Barritas las hay de protes y de cafeína. Habitual (por desgracia) es el chute de cafeina que se toman en la recta final de según que pruebas.
> Y obviamente tb los hay de hidratos. Pero como te digo, hidratos SI. Simplemente que recortando farinaceos, se han visto muchas mejoras y haciendo que la vida del deportista a parte de ser de mejor calidad es más longeva.*



Un 75 de carbos no se lo tomaban los deportistas de élite ni antes ni ahora, eso solo lo hacían muchos culturistas y los gilip.ollas que iban a los gym, los que se creían todo lo que les decían y los culturistas es caso aparte porque esos se comerían un par de toneladas de m.ierda de vaca si con eso desarrollaran un milímetro de biceps. 

Variaba según el deporte pero ninguno solía bajar del 20 de grasas y en los que practicábamos la fuerza como yo no solíamos bajar del 35 de grasas.

Vamos a ver, siguen tomando pasta como siempre y el que no tome pasta tomará algo similar que haga el mismo efecto tanto a favor como en contra. Lo único que puede sustituir el efecto de un carbo de alto IG es otro carbo de alto IG, eso es así te diga lo que te diga el Guardiola. Si no lo haces en forma de pasta lo harás en dextrosa, harina de arroz, de maiz, puré de patata, etc etc etc que a efectos es practicamente lo mismo que la pasta, chute rápido de energía para que la utilice el cuerpo para energía o para recuperación según la necesidad.

En lo que si ha cambiado el concepto es que antiguamente se solía tomar solo carbos o carbos y una poquita proteina y ahora se toma carbos+protes más algo de ácidos grasos porque así parece que se asimilan mejor y ayuda más a la recuperación y a proteger la destrucción de tejido muscular. Pero por lo demás el concepto es el mismo, sin comer bastantes carbos no rindes deportivamente hablando ni aquí ni en el Pakistán.

A tí lo que te pasa es que eres un talibán antiharinas cosa que me parece muy perfecta pero lo llevas hasta un terreno que es el deporte profesional que no tiene nada que ver con la salud sino con el dinero.

Por cierto te ha contado ya tu amiguito Guardiola lo de las vitaminas con nandrolona o eso no entra en el precio del coloquio 

Saludos.


----------



## Chiruja (30 Jul 2016)

cadhucat dijo:


> Bueno, siempre puedes seguir creyendo que comiendo 500kcal más de las que gastas vas a adelgazar, con tu método de no comer harinas y azúcares. Hay mil teorias de barra de bar como las tuyas y ninguna funciona sino es de casualidad. Al fin y al cabo solo son excusas para no tener que hacer el esfuerzo requerido.






Exacto.

Sea la dieta que sea si no gastas más calorías de las que ingieren no adelgazarás.

Puede que tu metabolismo sea más o menos lento. Pero lo que siempre ocurre es que engordan las calorías que no quemas.


----------



## follador de ucranianas (30 Jul 2016)

Los cinco demonios alimenticios blancos:

-Azúcar
-Harina
-Sal
-Leche
-Arroz blanco


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jul 2016)

Chiruja dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Sea la dieta que sea si no gastas más calorías de las que ingieren no adelgazarás.
> 
> Puede que tu metabolismo sea más o menos lento. Pero lo que siempre ocurre es que engordan las calorías que no quemas.



:ouch:505 páginas de hilo para leer esto!


----------



## sada (30 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ni el que asó la manteca se cree eso, la primera cosa que aprendí en mis años de convivir con deportistas es que suelen ser mentirosos patológicos y una cosa es lo que dicen y otra muy distina lo que hacen.
> 
> *IMPOSIBLE* rendir a ese nivel sin una dieta alta en carbohidratos y sin ayudas químicas, por muy monstruo genético que seas. Hacer ese tipo de esfuerzos sin química y sin la energía que dan los carbohidratos desafía a cualquier lógica y solo se lo puede creer alguien muy ingenuo.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo en todo lo que dices


----------



## Alcazar (30 Jul 2016)

Yo soy un modesto deportista, pero es que mi actividad deportiva empezó paulatinamente con mi descubrimiento del mundo low carb.. Para empezar porque me quito los mocos y me redujo la alergia a niveles insignificantes.

Yo solo podía respirar por la nariz contados días del año, el resto la tenía totalmente atascada por mocos amarillos muy densos. Si el ser humano no pudiera respirar por la boca, yo hubiera muerto en mi niñez más temprana.

También tenía pitos y asfixia al respirar a veces, sobre todo en invierno cuando entra mucha humedad del Atlántico. Alguna vez tuve que ir a urgencias a que me enchufaran a una bombona de oxígeno.

Cansancio y apatía generalizadas, recuerdo que, cada vez que me levantaba del sofá, me daban unos mareos bestiales al incorporarme que alguna vez estuvieron a punto de desmayarme. Con montignac aprendí que esos mareos eran debidos a bajones de azúcar y nunca más los padecí.

Además enfermaba más, cuatro o cinco resfriados al año y tal, y ahora es uno y no todos los años. Caries, jaquecas, etc, todo fuera con lo paleo.

En fin, que zapatitos falla al reducirlo todo al tipo de gasolina para tirar, si eres un comeharinas tu estado físico general hará aguas por todos lados al margen del rendimiento deportivo, y si dejas la mierda solo puedes mejorar.


----------



## sada (30 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mi consejo:
> 
> 1 - La sentadilla baja más despacio (unos 4 segundos) baja mas abajo de la paralela que ella no lo hace y la subida hazla explosiva, según te vayas cansando aunque la hagas explosiva será lenta y tardará segundos en subir.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tú tiempo :Aplauso::Aplauso: voy a intentar poner en práctica eso; soy más bien patosa. Sigo el vídeo porque bueno es una manera cómoda de motivarme. Debería aprender 4 básicos y ya no necesitar vídeo. También sigo uno de brazos que es otro de mis talones de Aquiles ... Por genética son tirando a gorditos


----------



## vienedelejos (30 Jul 2016)

Bueno, pues despues de 1 semana con el sistema (fuera harinas y azúcar) hoy me he pesado y el resultado es que he perdido 700 gramos.

De 89,6 a 88,9 (mido 1,75)

Más allá de la báscula, me veo y me noto más fino. La cara se me empezó a afilar desde casi el 1er día. El cuerpo, en cambio, hasta los últimos 2/3 días no había notado cambio. Ahora sí que veo que tambien se ha empezado a deshinchar.

Deporte tengo poco tiempo para hacer; juego un partido de futbol 7 todas las semanas, hago un par de ejercicios en casa a diario (que me llevan unos 15 minutos máximo) y ya está. No puedo hacer nada más.

He sido bastante estricto, creo yo: he dejado la leche (tomaba un par de tazas diarias) los edulcorantes, el pan (desayunaba normalmente una tostada) los cereales (nada de pasta) y los procesados.

Patatas tampoco he comido; arroz, el domingo pasado comí paella. Seguramente mañana me coma otra.

Me doy el capricho de, normalmente (casi todos los días) beberme una copa (de tamaño moderado) de vino tinto con la cena.

Sí que es cierto que, los primeros días, empecé comiendo 2 piezas de fruta diarias, y además de frutas como el melón, el plátano, melocotón...ya los últimos días me he pasado a 1 pieza/día, que normalmente es una manzana.

Tambien empecé desayunando fuertecillo (tortilla, jamón serrano, queso curado) y ya los últimos días, al ir perdiendo sensación de hambre, con un café con cucharada de cacao y "algo" (un par o tres de tacos de queso, un puñadito de nueces...) he tenido suficiente.

Cosas positivas 'extra': me cuesta menos despertarme por las mañanas. Tengo más energía en el trabajo. No paso nada de hambre: esto sí que es un cambio importante con respecto a otros métodos de alimentación.

Estoy pudiendo comer cosas que, hasta ahora, tenía vedadas o me las comía con extrema sensación de culpa: es jodidamente contraintuitivo no sólo no evitar, sino buscar las grasas (regar con aove a tope, comer piezas de carne con grasa y comértela toda, darle caña a los aguacates, etc)

Tambien he visto que, esta forma de comer, te permite ir de restaurante sin muchos problemas: muy muy rara tiene que ser la cosa, como para que no encuentres un primero, un segundo, incluso postres (si tienen fruta del tiempo) ajustados a las normas básicas. Y vino para beber.

Si eres tú el organizador de alguna comida o cena, con familia o amigos, puedes montar ágapes sensacionales sin salirte de los preceptos básicos del sistema. Y comer hasta reventar, si quieres. Vamos, yo esta 1a semana me ha tocado hacer ambas cosas (restaurante y organizar cena familiar) y cero problemas. Ya, si vas tú de invitado, la cosa se puede poner mucho más difícil, claro.

Me di esta 1a semana para un primer test, y estoy moderadamente satisfecho, así que voy a seguir como mínimo 3 semanas más, hasta el 1er mes. A partir de ahí, si la cosa evoluciona bien, creo que lo mantendré indefinidamente.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Jul 2016)

Estupenda discusión Rauxa-Zapatitos.

Alguien tenía que decirlo.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jul 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> *En fin, que zapatitos falla al reducirlo todo al tipo de gasolina para tirar, si eres un comeharinas tu estado físico general hará aguas por todos lados al margen del rendimiento deportivo, y si dejas la mierda solo puedes mejorar.*



Otra vez digo lo mismo que he dicho un montón de veces en estos hilos, hay que distinguir entre deporte profesional y deporte aficionado que es el que practicamos tú y yo. Yo después de entrenar me tomo mi miel, mi fruta, mi avena o todo junto según me de y me va perfectamente para mi nivel de deportista aficionado pero a nivel profesional competitivo recuperarse con eso después del entreno es como tener tos y rascarse los coj.ones.

Y segundo, bastante tengo ya con aguantar a los deportistas de élite en los anuncios de la tele contándole a los críos que si quieren ser como ellos coman muchos yogures, Cola Cao, Nocilla y natilla Danone como para que en un hilo como este venga un señor a contarme que Froome va a tope en los Tours porque ha dejado de comer pasta ¿Pero se cree que soy gilip.ollas?

Y otra vez vuelta a repetir, con las cosas que tiene que hacer un deportista profesional para estar a ese nivel, su última preocupación es que las harinas le puedan o no j.oder la salud.

Cada vez que venga alguien poniendo un artículo comparando a un deportista aficionado con un deportista profesional voy a saltar igual porque son el día y la noche. Unos lo hacen por salud y los otros exclusivamente por dinero y para ganar dinero muchísima gente es capaz de hacer lo que sea, por eso la palabra de un deportista profesional en un artículo o un anuncio no vale para nada

¿Es que es tan difícil de entender? 

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> Gracias por tú tiempo :Aplauso::Aplauso: voy a intentar poner en práctica eso; soy más bien patosa. Sigo el vídeo porque bueno es una manera cómoda de motivarme. Debería aprender 4 básicos y ya no necesitar vídeo. También sigo uno de brazos que es otro de mis talones de Aquiles ... Por genética son tirando a gorditos



Susana Yabar suele tener una técnica bastante buena y suelen ser ejercicios para que comience gente como tú, bastante sencillitos de aprender a hacer pero que haces un buen trabajo. Te dejo el link a su página en Youtube:

*Susana Yábar - YouTube*

No hagas todo a la vez que me se el percal , comienza poquito a poco sin prisas pero sin pausa que esto es para toda la vida así que ya tendrás tiempo de correr cuando te adaptes al ejercicio y si tienes alguna duda preguntas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (30 Jul 2016)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Bueno, pues despues de 1 semana con el sistema (fuera harinas y azúcar) hoy me he pesado y el resultado es que he perdido 700 gramos.
> 
> De 89,6 a 88,9 (mido 1,75)
> 
> ...



A grandes rasgos te felicito por cambiar la actitud. Pero discrepo en algunas cosas, veo mucha sugestión contagiada por los puristas del foro, dices que desde el primer se te puso la cara afilada, lo cuál es fruto de la imaginación... y Tampoco tiene mucho sentido valorar ganancias o pérdidas de 700 grs. También veo excesivo reducir piezas de fruta a una sola o no beber leche (igual lo malo es lo que le echabas a esa leche). Finalmente deberías tomarte en serio el deporte y sacar 45 minutos diarios de donde sea, cuando quieres puedes.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jul 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pues me he pasado 32 años envenenándome ::::
> De vez en cuando alguno cae :baba: una vez al año no hace daño



Las harinas hay que tomarlas como si de un cubata se tratase, sabiedo que buenas no son, pero si un dia tomas no pasa nada. Lo jodido es si te tomas uno o dos cubatas al dia.


----------



## sada (30 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Susana Yabar suele tener una técnica bastante buena y suelen ser ejercicios para que comience gente como tú, bastante sencillitos de aprender a hacer pero que haces un buen trabajo. Te dejo el link a su página en Youtube:
> 
> *Susana Yábar - YouTube*
> 
> ...



Pues si tengo una cuestión qué opináis de los hipopresivos ¿ tan de moda ahora


----------



## pepitoacojonado (30 Jul 2016)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Acabo de abandonar el azucar.
> 
> Previamente abandone el azucar blanca por la azucar moreno.
> 
> Ahora me he pasado a la stevia.



Pues a mi me ha sucedido algo que no esperaba hoy.....la noche anterior cene bien y me acoste relativamente pronto sobre las 00:30. 

Me he levantado sobre las 09:30 y me he tomado mi desayuno: Cafe con hielo y stevia y un minibocadillo de pavo con queso.

He encendido la Tv y puesto la programacion y he notado que a mis ojos les costaba como enfoncar bien.

Se que de cerca ya empiezo a no ver bien y a tener la agudeza visual que tenia....pero de lejos....la cosa nunca la habia notado.

Luego me he puesto en el ordenador y parece que la cosa iba igual...he estado una hora y pico...

Luego me he puesto hacer unas cosas de bricolaje en casa que no requerian mucho esfuerzo....

Pero al terminar noto que no me encuentro bien y como algo nervioso y como cansando, y alterado...decido tomarme un zumo y una manzana y a continuacion empiezo a preparar la comida y como empiezo a no coordinar bien....de pronto me siento y no consigo terminar de encontrarme bien...veo que cabe la posiblidad de que tenga que pedir ayura porque la cosa empieza a ir como a peor y el corazon empieza como a latir algo mas fuerte y repetitivo...asi que agarro el telefono y me voy para la cama y me preparo por si tuviera que avisar a un familiar

Cuando me he tumbado al cabo del rato he empezado a encontrarme algo mejor.

No se si ha sido una bajada de azucar, un bajada de tension...o no se....pero nunca me habia pasado.

Deje de tomar azucar hace 3 dias....

Nunca me habia pasado pero cuando el corazon ha empezado a latirme mas seguido...me he asustado mucho, muchisimo.

Que conste que soy deportista y tengo 43 años con 48 pulsaciones.

Esta tarde he decido tomarme un te, con una cucharada de azucar pos si acaso Pienso que a lo mejor dejar la azucar tan rapido y tan drasticamente quizas en mi cuerpo no sea bueno.


----------



## kilipdg (30 Jul 2016)

Yo después de estar semanas reduciendo al mínimo o incluso eliminando lo que ya sabemos todos, he llegado a una conclusión:

Después de bajar 2-3 kilos por eliminación de azúcares o harinas, te quedas estancado. No puedes dejar de comer esto, hincharte a comer ensaladas, carnes, pescados y bajar peso a un ritmo decente.

Bajarás peso sí, al tener la sensación de saciarte más rápido que antes, dejas de comer o comes justo lo que te pide el cuerpo, si comes más de lo que te pide, no bajas de peso, por lo menos en mi caso.

Yo tenía la esperanza de que si dejaba los azúcares, harinas, cereales, etc, podía comer todo lo que me diera la gana sin ningún tipo de control, eso sí, haciendo deporte o caminando cada día.

Esta semana he bajado casi 2 kilos de peso pero porque si haces un mínimo de cálculo calórico, estoy ingeriendo mucho menos de lo que gasto al no tener hambre.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 18:44 ----------




pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Pues a mi me ha sucedido algo que no esperaba hoy.....la noche anterior cene bien y me acoste relativamente pronto sobre las 00:30.
> 
> Me he levantado sobre las 09:30 y me he tomado mi desayuno: Cafe con hielo y stevia y un minibocadillo de pavo con queso.
> 
> ...



43 años tomando azúcar y de golpe lo dejas 3 días seguidos, creo que te ha pegado un bajón como la copa de un pino. Come más fruta durante unas semanas para soportar el mono mejor, aunque por aquí los veteranos te aconsejarán mejor que yo.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (30 Jul 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Yo después de estar semanas reduciendo al mínimo o incluso eliminando lo que ya sabemos todos, he llegado a una conclusión:
> 
> Después de bajar 2-3 kilos por eliminación de azúcares o harinas, te quedas estancado. No puedes dejar de comer esto, hincharte a comer ensaladas, carnes, pescados y bajar peso a un ritmo decente.
> 
> ...



Eso empiezo a pensar Yo. Que me ha pegado un bajon de mucho cuidado.

Pero el susto a sido cojonudo. No se que hacer ahora, si seguir con la stevia o tomar menos azucar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jul 2016)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Pues a mi me ha sucedido algo que no esperaba hoy.....la noche anterior cene bien y me acoste relativamente pronto sobre las 00:30.
> 
> Me he levantado sobre las 09:30 y me he tomado mi desayuno: Cafe con hielo y stevia y un minibocadillo de pavo con queso.
> 
> ...



Minibocadillo (azúcar) y zumo (azúcar) y dp té con azúcar... ¿y dices que has dejado azúcar?


----------



## pepitoacojonado (30 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Minibocadillo (azúcar) y zumo (azúcar) y dp té con azúcar... ¿y dices que has dejado azúcar?



He dejado el azucar como elemento propio a la hora de echarlo en un cafe, yogur o cualquier otro sitio donde antes lo echaba.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jul 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el rauxa es un inocentón, si una dieta baja en carbos fuera el santo grial del deporte, TODOS la usarían, y sin embargo TODOS los records hasta ahora han sido logrados en el contexto de dietas con no menos de un 60% de las calorías procedente de algún tipo de carbohidratos.
> 
> Claro que una persona SENSIBLE con una intolerancia o alergia alimentaria, con un problema de salud, que deja el trigo va a tener mejoras, pero como no coma al menos 60% de carbos a largo plazo va a tener un bajón de rendimiento brutal.
> 
> ...



Yo no voy a ser condescendiente te voy a decir simplemente que eres un subnormal.

Has escrito mil veces que casi no tomas harinas y tu dieta es altisima en hidratos. Nosotros tambien hacemos exactamente eso tomar muchos hidratos pero sin probar harinas, para eso estan los tuberculos, verduras, frutas, incluso arroz.

Sugus cada vez da mas asco leerte.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jul 2016)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> He dejado el azucar como elemento propio a la hora de echarlo en un cafe, yogur o cualquier otro sitio donde antes lo echaba.



Pero es que tu cuerpo no distingue entre harina o fructosa del zumo, es todo azúcar, no sólo lo que le echas al café. Cuando decimos dejar azúcar es dejar todo lo que te provoca un chute de insulina: azúcar común industrial, harinas, cereales, zumos, fruta en exceso, etc


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque no me razonas como se consigue la energia necesaria para el rendimiento deportivo sin consumir carbohidratos, solo dices que ellos lo hacen pero ¿como lo hacen? Cuando los veo alguna vez en la tele a los del basket, tenis o ciclismo veo que siguen haciendo lo mismo osease bebiendo de una botella o comiendo barritas ¿Si no son de carbos de que son entonces ahora esos suplementos energéticos, aceite de oliva, mantequilla, huevos duros, margro de cerdo ecológico, panceta etc etc?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Aqui me voy a meter en terreno pantanoso y de antemano desconozco si la energia que se obtiene de las grasas es suficiente para esos sobresfuerzos que hacen los deportistas de elite.

Para usar la energia almacenada en forma de grasas hay seis rutas metabolicas. Teniendo en cuenta que lo de tomar harinas a saco es una 'ocurrencia' moderna optimizando esas rutas metabolicas para las que estamos diseñados deberiamos rendir mas. Para sobreesfuerzos normales 'amateurs' tengo clarisimo que vamos sobrados, lo de 'doparse' con harinas lo mismo da un plus pero algo no me cuadra.

Este es un buen resumen de como se obtiene energia y cuales son las distintas vias:

La oxidación de los ácidos grasos es un mecanismo clave para la obtención de energía metabólica (ATP) por parte de los organismos aeróbicos. Dado que los ácidos grasos son moléculas muy reducidas, su oxidación libera mucha energía; en los animales, su almacenamiento en forma de triacilgliceroles es más eficiente y cuantitativamente más importante que el almacenamiento de glúcidos en forma de glucógeno.

La β-oxidación de los ácidos grasos lineales es el principal proceso productor de energía, pero no el único. Algunos ácidos grasos, como los de cadena impar o los insaturados requieren, para su oxidación, modificaciones de la β-oxidación o rutas metabólicas distintas. Tal es el caso de la α-oxidación, la ω-oxidación o la oxidación peroxisómica.

La β-oxidación de los ácidos grasos	

β-oxidación de ácidos grasos de cadena impar	

Oxidación de los ácidos grasos insaturados	

α-oxidación	

ω-oxidación	

Oxidación peroxisómicas de ácidos grasos


----------



## merkawoman (30 Jul 2016)

¿Alguien algun episodio de esteatorrea?


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jul 2016)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Bueno, pues despues de 1 semana con el sistema (fuera harinas y azúcar) hoy me he pesado y el resultado es que he perdido 700 gramos.
> 
> De 89,6 a 88,9 (mido 1,75)
> 
> ...



Ya nos informaras cuando lleves un mes, tienes margen para perder. Si le has pillado el gusto en una sola semana ya es mucho. Los beneficios logicamente dale mas tiempo.

Un saludo

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 19:34 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Otra vez digo lo mismo que he dicho un montón de veces en estos hilos, hay que distinguir entre deporte profesional y deporte aficionado que es el que practicamos tú y yo. Yo después de entrenar me tomo mi miel, mi fruta, mi avena o todo junto según me de y me va perfectamente para mi nivel de deportista aficionado pero a nivel profesional competitivo recuperarse con eso después del entreno es como tener tos y rascarse los coj.ones.
> 
> Y segundo, bastante tengo ya con aguantar a los deportistas de élite en los anuncios de la tele contándole a los críos que si quieren ser como ellos coman muchos yogures, Cola Cao, Nocilla y natilla Danone como para que en un hilo como este venga un señor a contarme que Froome va a tope en los Tours porque ha dejado de comer pasta ¿Pero se cree que soy gilip.ollas?
> 
> ...



Hay un detalle que pierdes de vista y te acaban de dar la pista el forero Alcazar.

Yo hacia deporte con moderacion y estaba hecho una mierda igual que Alcazar. Atascado de mocos, inflamaciones varias, dolores articulares, etc.

Si por alguna carambola genetica la leche la toleras perfectamente, el gluten lo puedes consumir hasta reventar sin despeinarte, las harinas refinadas no te hacen daño, la elevacion de la acidez de tu organismo no te jode el sistema circulatorio... en ese caso lo mismo puedes ser un deportista de elite y conseguir marcas de puta madre.

El problema es que esa loteria genetica va a depender de tu capacidad para asimilar mierda refinada no tu loteria genetica para tener mas resistencia, mas velocidad o mas fuerza.

No se si me explico, pero en muchisimos casos esa mierda que te da un plus de energia rapida (harinad y azucares) seas amateur o de elite te puede estar jodiendo mas que ayudarte.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 19:40 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> A grandes rasgos te felicito por cambiar la actitud. Pero discrepo en algunas cosas, veo mucha sugestión contagiada por los puristas del foro, dices que desde el primer se te puso la cara afilada, lo cuál es fruto de la imaginación... y Tampoco tiene mucho sentido valorar ganancias o pérdidas de 700 grs. También veo excesivo reducir piezas de fruta a una sola o no beber leche (igual lo malo es lo que le echabas a esa leche). Finalmente deberías tomarte en serio el deporte y sacar 45 minutos diarios de donde sea, cuando quieres puedes.
> 
> Saludos.



La verdad esque esos 700 gr no son definitorios de nada, pero lo que tambien es verdad (y facilmente comprobable) es que la primera semana te deshinchas. meas todo el liquido que te sobra y cada persona acumula liquidos de diferente forma. Perfectamente podia tener la cara 'embotada' y lo ha notado inmediatamente.

Yo la primera semana se me fueron dolores musculares y problemas al orinar. En mi caso varios alimentos me hacian mucho daño y fue dejarlos y como nuevo.

La leche en la edad adulta no es apta para todo el mundo y es uno de los alimentos mas inflamatorios (te jode pero bien) si no estas adaptado a el.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 19:48 ----------




pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Pues a mi me ha sucedido algo que no esperaba hoy.....la noche anterior cene bien y me acoste relativamente pronto sobre las 00:30.
> 
> Me he levantado sobre las 09:30 y me he tomado mi desayuno: Cafe con hielo y stevia y un minibocadillo de pavo con queso.
> 
> ...



Si dejas una droga tan potente como el azucar hay que llevar los primeros dias substitutivos. Lleva siempre almendras e higos secos hasta que el cuerpo ya no te pida azucar.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jul 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Pues si tengo una cuestión qué opináis de los hipopresivos ¿ tan de moda ahora*



Son ejercicios para desarrollar el transverso, un músculo abdominal.

Antiguamente el transverso se entrenaba como cualquier otro músculo pero fué poco a poco olvidado hasta ahora que parece que lo han vuelto a recuperar. Yo jamás he dejado de entrenarlo.

El transverso solo se puede desarrollar con ejercicios de espiración forzada con el estómago metido. Todo el mundo debería de entrenarlo porque es un músculo vital para una buena salud, además ayuda a tener una cintura más estrecha.

El ejercicio que más suelo hacer yo es el de inflar una colchoneta que tengo con el estómago metido, inflar cualquier cosa con el estómago siempre metido puede servir.

Otro ejercicio que suelo hacer es ponerme en el estómago una cinta métrica de esas de costurera y meter el estómago todo lo que puedo.

En este video te enseñan otros modos unos más sencillos que otros de desarrollar el transverso:

[youtube]oh8q12EfaPg[/youtube]

Y como siempre paciencia si no estás acostumbrada al ejercicio físico, poquito a poco.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 20:34 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Hay un detalle que pierdes de vista y te acaban de dar la pista el forero Alcazar.
> 
> Yo hacia deporte con moderacion y estaba hecho una mierda igual que Alcazar. Atascado de mocos, inflamaciones varias, dolores articulares, etc.
> 
> ...



Pero si ya lo he dicho un montón de veces, el deporte solo es salud a nivel aficionado y siempre que no seas un zoquete que hagas las mismas cosas que los profesionales para hacer marca en los 10 Km de Carrera Norturna de Valdesequillas de Abajo, porque hay aficionados que se lo toman como profesionales y son los que a la larga suelen tener problemas incluso más graves que los profesionales.

Que yo no recomiendo a nadie inflarse a carbohidratos para hacer deporte y jamás he dicho que no se pueda hacer deporte sin carbohidratos simplemente que no se puede rendir al mismo nivel sin carbos que con carbos, solo digo que no venga nadie contando milongas sobre ciclistas profesionales que porque dejan la pasta y el pan Bimbo ahora no corren sino que vuelan por las cumbres del Tourmalet. Si vuelan por las cumbres del Tourmalet ya sabemos por lo que es que no es precisamente por dejar los tallarines.

Que no los critico que cada cual se gana la vida como quiere y como puede, lo único que critico es que vayan vendiendo motos a la gente sobre salud e historietas, el deporte profesional es todo lo contrario a la salud se ponga nadie como se ponga.

Saludos.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (30 Jul 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pero es que tu cuerpo no distingue entre harina o fructosa del zumo, es todo azúcar, no sólo lo que le echas al café. Cuando decimos dejar azúcar es dejar todo lo que te provoca un chute de insulina: azúcar común industrial, harinas, cereales, zumos, fruta en exceso, etc



Supongo que tienes razon pero para llegar hasta donde tus dices....debere seguir un proceso....y habia empezado por quitar la azucar, azucar.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> ---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 19:48 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Si dejas una droga tan potente como el azucar hay que llevar los primeros dias substitutivos. Lleva siempre almendras e higos secos hasta que el cuerpo ya no te pida azucar.



Lo tendre muy en cuenta....gracias.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Jul 2016)

2-5 kg de adelgazamiento en pocos días son agua y glucógeno. 

Lo que hay aquí es una panda de subceliacos que se hacen una paja mental con los carbohidratos.

Y van saliendo los primeros casos de jodidos. Y por pura estadística va a ir a más con los años.


----------



## Rauxa (31 Jul 2016)

Cuerpos cetónicos en la ultraresistencia

"La ciencia de la nutrición aplicada al deporte sigue avanzando. Nos parecia que estaba todo inventado: bebidas recuperadoras, geles, creatina… pero resulta que no es así. Actualmente se están desarrollando unos preparados alimenticios en los que ciertos compuestos, llamados cuerpos cetónicos, parece ser que pueden ayudar a aumentar el rendimiento deportivo en deportes de larga duración."

"Justo se ha empezado a aplicar todo esto en ciclistas de alto nivel. Parece ser que los resultados son prometedores. Habrá que ver como avanzan las investigaciones al respecto. Seguiremos el tema con interés."


Zapatitos, cuando decías que estabas al tanto de las nuevas tendencias, te referias a estas?


----------



## zapatitos (31 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Cuerpos cetónicos en la ultraresistencia
> 
> "La ciencia de la nutrición aplicada al deporte sigue avanzando. Nos parecia que estaba todo inventado: bebidas recuperadoras, geles, creatina… pero resulta que no es así. Actualmente se están desarrollando unos preparados alimenticios en los que ciertos compuestos, llamados cuerpos cetónicos, parece ser que pueden ayudar a aumentar el rendimiento deportivo en deportes de larga duración."
> 
> ...



Más bien me refería a otras nuevas tendencias como el Neurodoping, el EPIIdoping, etc etc etc y hasta ahí voy a leer.

Que te lo cuente tu amiguito Guardiola en sus coloquios.

Saludos.


----------



## rush81 (31 Jul 2016)

DIARIO DE UN EX GORDO: ASÍ PERDÍ 22 KILOS | Zen | EL MUNDO


----------



## zapatitos (31 Jul 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> DIARIO DE UN EX GORDO: ASÍ PERDÍ 22 KILOS | Zen | EL MUNDO



Primero entre foto y foto ese señor no ha perdido 22 Kgs.

Segundo, 100 días seguidos corriendo 12 Kms a un ritmo de 5 minutos Km no lo hace ni gente muy preparada, él encima lo hace con 22 Kgs de sobrepeso.

Y paro porque me entra la risa, tener mucho cuidado con lo que se afirma por Internet.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (31 Jul 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Más bien me refería a otras nuevas tendencias como el Neurodoping, el EPIIdoping, etc etc etc y hasta ahí voy a leer.
> 
> Que te lo cuente tu amiguito Guardiola en sus coloquios.
> 
> Saludos.



Pensaba que estábamos hablando de alimentación, nutrición y de la importancia de los macarrones para rendir al mejor nivel.
Para doping y otras trampas, abra otro hilo.


----------



## Dabicito (31 Jul 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las harinas hay que tomarlas como si de un cubata se tratase, sabiedo que buenas no son, pero si un dia tomas no pasa nada. Lo jodido es si te tomas uno o dos cubatas al dia.



no lo veo comparable, un alimento y una bebida para pillar el pedo. Cualquier cosa rica en glúcidos se puede comer moderando en cantidad incluso contribuyendo a la dieta. El cubata en cambio es diversión y mierda elevada al cubo, refresco azucarado y alcohol de chamán, calorías vacías y jodienda para el cuerpo.


Cambiando de tema, la plancha abdominal de arriba es de los ejercicios más tontorrones pero mejores que pueda haber para la salud, abdomen y columna, haciéndola más difícil y superándose en intensidad y tiempo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Jul 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> no lo veo comparable, un alimento y una bebida para pillar el pedo. Cualquier cosa rica en glúcidos se puede comer moderando en cantidad incluso contribuyendo a la dieta. El cubata en cambio es diversión y mierda elevada al cubo, refresco azucarado y alcohol de chamán, calorías vacías y jodienda para el cuerpo.
> 
> 
> Cambiando de tema, la plancha abdominal de arriba es de los ejercicios más tontorrones pero mejores que pueda haber para la salud, abdomen y columna, haciéndola más difícil y superándose en intensidad y tiempo.



Si me dan a elegir entre matarme con un cubata o con un plato de macarrones elijo el cubata sin pensarlo dos veces.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Jul 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Pensaba que estábamos hablando de alimentación, nutrición y de la importancia de los macarrones para rendir al mejor nivel.
> Para doping y otras trampas, abra otro hilo.*



No te me hagas ahora la ofendida que ya te dije antes que las tácticas de Goebbels conmigo no sirven para nada.

Primero, el que tiene que abrir un hilo sobre la alimentación de Froome y otros deportistas profesionales eres tú porque como ya he dicho y vuelvo a reiterar lo que coman o dejen de comer ellos no es aplicable a los que seguimos este hilo, incluido yo. 

Tú afirmaste con toda tu jeta que su rendimiento se debe a cambios en su alimentación (menos carbos como la pasta y más cetónica) y yo te digo a tí y a cualquiera que eso es mentira, su rendimiento se debe a las nuevas técnicas en dopaje.

En resumen, deja de escribir más chorradas en el hilo sobre como ha mejorado el rendimiento de ciclistas y jugadores de la NBA con la alimentación y yo dejaré de repetir a que se debe realmente su rendimiento ¿lo captas? Porque en eso tienes razón este no es el hilo apropiado ni para hablar de doping ni tampoco para hablar de como se alimentan porque vuelvo a decirlo y no me canso, no es aplicable a la gente que venimos a este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (31 Jul 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> DIARIO DE UN EX GORDO: ASÍ PERDÍ 22 KILOS | Zen | EL MUNDO



Leyendo por encima el articulo veo unas cuantas cosas que telita.

Dice que tuvo que aprender a comer cosas insípidas como vegetales al vapor y fruta...

Que tuvo que instaurar la noche de la cerveza, una vez por semana, y esa noche podía beber toda la cerveza que le diese el estómago...

También tuvo que instaurar un día trampa donde ese día podía comer todas las mierdas que quisiera...

Y yo me pregunto...hasta cuando seguirá esta forma de alimentarse?


----------



## Dabicito (31 Jul 2016)

lo del bloguero, es relativamente fácil ponerse en forma en 3 o 4 meses (aún con 20 kg. de más) comiendo bien y machacándose diariamente, además esa grasa es un combustible perfecto para ponerse berraco. 

Ahora bien, llegado un punto tendrá que comer "menos sano" y reducir deporte.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Jul 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> *Leyendo por encima el articulo veo unas cuantas cosas que telita.
> 
> Dice que tuvo que aprender a comer cosas insípidas como vegetales al vapor y fruta...
> 
> ...



Lo que describe es simplemente una dieta hiperproteica con pocos carbos y pocas grasas. Se pierden muchos kilos de esa manera eso no lo discute nadie pero sano lo que se dice sano no lo es. Y cualquiera que haya seguido una dieta así te puede decir que se te va la fuerza, la congestión y hasta las ganas de vivir, aparte de la sed que pasas porque estás siempre deshidratado,

Pero es que encima quiere hacer creer que siguiendo esa dieta es capaz de meterse una kilometrada diaria corriendo y entrenar con pesas. Y todo esto sin ninguna base por lo que parece sino comenzando a hacer ejercicio con la dieta. Y todo eso sin perder músculo, me atrevería a decir que incluso ganándolo. Ganar músculo en un estado catabólico como estaría con esa dieta y ese nivel de ejercicio no está al alcance de cualquiera.

La base de lo que dice es una mentira y probablemente todo lo que dice es mentira.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No te me hagas ahora la ofendida que ya te dije antes que las tácticas de Goebbels conmigo no sirven para nada.
> 
> Primero, el que tiene que abrir un hilo sobre la alimentación de Froome y otros deportistas profesionales eres tú porque como ya he dicho y vuelvo a reiterar lo que coman o dejen de comer ellos no es aplicable a los que seguimos este hilo, incluido yo.
> 
> ...



Pareces gallega, chica.
Yo simplemente pongo sobre la mesa el hecho objetivo de que los deportistas profesionales (independientemente de las dronjas que se meten), tb están recortando las harinas.
Y eso es objetivo. Ya son muchos los imputs que nos vienen sobre el tema. Además, yo trabajo en el sector, y algo sabré y habré visto.

Está claro que el deporte de rendimiento y el amateur no se pueden comparar en muchas cosas, pero precisamente la grasofobia y las dietas altas en harinas, los amateurs y la gente de a pie se las copiaron de los profesionales.

Ahora, los pros están bajando harinas y están añadiendo grasas, pq están viendo que es mejor tanto para su salud y rendimiento y mucha gente amateur tb está copiando el modelo pq ve que es válido y funciona.

Te voy a hacer un croquis si no lo entiendes.

Bones vacances.


----------



## rush81 (1 Ago 2016)

¿Merece la pena sufrir así para lucir un cuerpo 10? | Zen sección | EL MUNDO



> La nutrición fue el factor clave de esta transformación y, quizás, lo que peor llevó Javier Cid durante estos tres meses. Con voluntad espartana, el periodista se sometió a los dictados de Ana Albarsanz, experta en nutrición de Boutique Gym. Los resultados no se hicieron esperar. "El impacto fue bestial. Durante los primeros 10 días perdió siete kilos. Y, al final del reto, pasó de tener un 26% de grasa corporal a un 12", relata Martín Giacchetta.
> 
> El estricto plan alimenticio de Albarsanz se basaba en "ingerir cinco o seis comidas al día, bajas en hidratos de carbono. Nuestra nutricionista le recomendó que limpiara su dieta de harinas, azúcares refinados y alcohol".
> 
> Javier Cid triunfó en su reto estival. ¿Mereció la pena? ¿Sucumbirá ante el efecto rebote o habrá logrado adoptar un estilo de vida más saludable? La respuesta, próximamente... en ZEN.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Pareces gallega, chica.
> Yo simplemente pongo sobre la mesa el hecho objetivo de que los deportistas profesionales (independientemente de las dronjas que se meten), tb están recortando las harinas.
> Y eso es objetivo. Ya son muchos los imputs que nos vienen sobre el tema. Además, yo trabajo en el sector, y algo sabré y habré visto.
> 
> ...



Yo simplemente pongo sobre la mesa el hecho bastante más objetivo que el tuyo de que los deportistas profesionales mienten sobre lo que hacen para conseguir ese rendimiento, mienten cuando en los anuncios publicitarios afirman que tal o cual producto alimenticio lo toman ellos y les ayuda en el rendimiento (publicidad engañosa) osease son personas que no dudan en mentir y engañar con tal de conseguir dinero. ¿Si están mintiendo constantemente a la sociedad y a los críos porqué regla de tres hay que creerles cuando hacen estas afirmaciones de que dejan de tomar harinas y otros carbohidratos? Si me lo razonas te daré un OK.


Natillas Kalise las preferidas por los nuevos campeones :XX:



[youtube]qAZxMTIQjZ4[/youtube]


Iniesta es un buen ejemplo de la hipocresía y falsedad de cualquier desportista profesional, gente que hace propaganda de cualquier m.ierda y hace y dice lo que haga falta si ello le reporta un beneficio económico. ¿Y a esta gente le das tú algo de credibilidad? Pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer, hincha a tus maratonianos a Natillas Kalise y serán unos nuevos campeones, te lo dice nada menos que Iniesta :XX::XX::XX:

Venga hazme un croquis de como Iniesta llegó a ser un nuevo campeón y como llegó donde llegó comiendo Natillas Kalise :XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## sada (1 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Susana Yabar suele tener una técnica bastante buena y suelen ser ejercicios para que comience gente como tú, bastante sencillitos de aprender a hacer pero que haces un buen trabajo. Te dejo el link a su página en Youtube:
> 
> *Susana Yábar - YouTube*
> 
> ...



he empezado a ver vídeos de esta chica, la verdad no la conocía. Gracias por la recomendación. Parecen sencillos de realizar a simple vista y no por ello dejarán de ser efectivos. 
Ante ayer empecé. Espero durar y ser constante!

en sus consejos de alimentación:
Bebas 8 vasos de agua al día o 2 litros, como prefieras. Según las personas les resulta más fácil una u otra forma. Y un consejo, bebe siempre un vaso de agua en ayunas cuando te levantes. 
- Come verduras como gazpacho, salmorejo, vichyssoise o verduras rehogadas, a la plancha, al vapor, en crema.
- Ensaladas sin salsas
- Come pescado blanco, pavo, tortilla francesa o pollo 
- *Cambia el arroz, la pasta y el pan por los mismos alimentos pero integrales. *
- Come fruta
- Come *productos con avena (para desayunar) y alimentos que tengan fibra. 
- Como postre yogures desnatados*

Elimina o *reduce estos alimentos:
- Embutidos grasos
- Salsas con exceso de grasa (nata, mantequilla, manteca, tocino, quesos fuertes...)*
- Dulces y bollería
- Los rebozados
- La pizza y la comida chatarra sobre todo, eliminala de las cenas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> he empezado a ver vídeos de esta chica, la verdad no la conocía. Gracias por la recomendación. Parecen sencillos de realizar a simple vista y no por ello dejarán de ser efectivos.
> Ante ayer empecé. Espero durar y ser constante!
> 
> en sus consejos de alimentación:
> ...



Pues yo he perdido 17 kg comiendo mantequilla, tocino y quesos Fuertes entre otras grasas, y no haciendo más de un 15% del ejercicio que hace esta señorita...


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Si me dan a elegir entre matarme con un cubata o con un plato de macarrones elijo el cubata sin pensarlo dos veces.



Como el verano va que me salgo (de cervezas) y mas cubatas de los que querria confesar (delante de un abogado), se me ha ocurrido una forma de minimizar el daño.

Cubatas paleo
- Agua con gas y limon combinado con brugal o absolut.

Ya me podeis tirar piedros

Pd. Lo jodido esque el resto del año paso meses sin probar ni gota, pero llevo un mesecito ...


----------



## sada (1 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues yo he perdido 17 kg comiendo mantequilla, tocino y quesos Fuertes entre otras grasas, y no haciendo más de un 15% del ejercicio que hace esta señorita...



Eres mi ídolo.

hoy desayuné café con leche entera con trozo de bizcocho que hice ayer con harina de almendras, cacao y 3 huevos receta tuya además
media mañana otro café con leche y queso
comida; me traje una tortilla de un huevo, un poco de pisto que sobró de ayer con verduras y huevo cocido...y un trozo de tocino cocido casero que estaba mmm eso si da una sed


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo simplemente pongo sobre la mesa el hecho bastante más objetivo que el tuyo de que los deportistas profesionales mienten sobre lo que hacen para conseguir ese rendimiento, mienten cuando en los anuncios publicitarios afirman que tal o cual producto alimenticio lo toman ellos y les ayuda en el rendimiento (publicidad engañosa) osease son personas que no dudan en mentir y engañar con tal de conseguir dinero. ¿Si están mintiendo constantemente a la sociedad y a los críos porqué regla de tres hay que creerles cuando hacen estas afirmaciones de que dejan de tomar harinas y otros carbohidratos? Si me lo razonas te daré un OK.
> 
> 
> Natillas Kalise las preferidas por los nuevos campeones :XX:
> ...



Tú entiendes lo que quieres. 
Ya sabemos que los deportistas famosos son carne de cañón: anuncios publicitarios de todo tipo. Quien se los quiera creer, adelante.

Pero yo no hablo de esto.
De momento, la versión oficial es si quieres rendir: harinas + harinas + harinas.

Y yo te estoy diciendo que esto se va dando la vuelta. A día de hoy, los grandes medios de comunicación, no se están haciendo eco de ello. Eso no es Iniesta comiendo helados y después Iniesta dejando de comer harinas.
Cuando has visto a iniesta decir que no come harinas? O a Phelps decir que no come harinas???? Te dicen justo al contrario. Tus últimos 15 posts no tienen sentido alguno.

El mantra a día de hoy, es que hay que comer muchas harinas para competir en condiciones. Esto es lo que le llega al 95% de la población. 

El día que salga en la portada del Sport o que la Sexta haga un monográfico sobre lo malo que es la harina, luego hablamos, pero no tiene sentido que digas, que yo me creo lo que dicen los profesionales, cuando precisamente de puertas hacia afuera están diciendo lo que tu dices.

Es cuando lees entre lineas, cuando accedes a otra información en revistas, libros especializados, cuando ves el cambio de tendencia.
A nivel oficial no verás nada. 
Lo oficial es: come natillas, come Kalise y compra las zapas Nike. Esto es lo oficial. Yo eso no me lo creo. Y creo que tu tp
Y sobretodo, si tienes colesterol, tómate estatinas.

De puertas hacia adentro, cuando ves como entrenan, cuando hablas con algun entrenador/nutricionista, cuando lees algo en una revista especializada... que de momento llegan al alcance de muy poca gente, es cuando puedes observar la tendencia.

Pero nada tu a lo tuyo.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> *he empezado a ver vídeos de esta chica, la verdad no la conocía. Gracias por la recomendación. Parecen sencillos de realizar a simple vista y no por ello dejarán de ser efectivos.
> Ante ayer empecé. Espero durar y ser constante!
> 
> en sus consejos de alimentación:
> ...



En nutrición sigue la filosofía de Las Mañanas de Mariló, menos ortodoxa pero más o menos similar en lo del pánico a las grasas. Yo recomiendo sus ejercicios a cualquiera que sea principiante y busque algo sencillito y eficaz, en sus consejos de nutrición hay cosas buenas y cosas menos buenas,

Quitando lo del pan, la pasta, reducir la grasa y tomar avena para desayunar o de postre yogur (yo solo los tomo si tengo planeado hacer ejercicio) todo lo demás es similar a lo que hacemos todos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2016 at 18:48 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *Tú entiendes lo que quieres.
> Ya sabemos que los deportistas famosos son carne de cañón: anuncios publicitarios de todo tipo. Quien se los quiera creer, adelante.
> 
> Pero yo no hablo de esto.
> ...



El que entiendes lo que quieres eres tú, Iniesta en ese anuncio probablemente haya sido la primera y última vez que tomó Natillas Kalise, está mintiendo por interés económico, al igual que por interés económico Djokovic dirá que ahora no come harinas porque alguna empresa le pagará para hacer semejante afirmación, si no hay dinero por medio los deportistas profesionales ni abren la boca. Después cuando Djokovic esté en su vestuario se tomará su pizza preparada expresamente para él por su cocinero particular como hacen todos los deportistas a ese nivel simplemente porque es la mejor forma de recuperar la energía tras un enorme esfuerzo físico. Y si no tomará bocadillos, empanados, pastelitos de harina de arroz o cualquier otra variante repleta de hidratos rápidos que para el caso es lo mismo. azúcares a granel para recuperarse lo antes posible del esfuerzo físico.

Que se la puedes meter a los que te están dando los thanks pero a mí no me la vas a meter, no hay ningún cambio de tendencia en la nutrición de los deportistas, siguen comiendo lo mismo de siempre porque es lo que funciona, solo hay cuatro fantasmas que dicen que han dejado de comer ciertas cosas a saber porqué intereses publicitarios. ¿Quienes son los patrocinadores de Froome, Djokovic, Lebron James? Seguro que ahí está la explicación del porqué afirman lo que afirman.

Lo que ha evolucionado muchísimo es la suplementación y la química deportiva, eso ahora mismo es otro mundo comparado con antes y es la única explicación del porqué el alto rendimiento actual de los deportistas profesionales.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ago 2016)

Zapatitos, en referencia a mi post anterior no se si me explique bien. Lo intento de nuevo.

Esa alimentacion a base de harinas es proinflamatoria para el comun de los mortales, para todos, y todos es todos. Si ademas se tiene algun grado de celiaquia la cosa se complica enormemente. Cuando digo algun grado, es porque sin ser celiaco diagnosticado cada vez hay mas estudios de que existe cierta intolerancia al gluten en un amplio espectro de la poblacion, con sintomas tan peregrinos y poco concretos, como ligeras molestias intestinales, dolores musculares y articulares, y se esta asociando con alguna enfermedad autoinmune.

A ver si entiendes donde quiero llegar. Los deportistas de elite tradicionalmente para conseguir su enorme consumo calorico han tirado de pasta, pan, pizzas, etc, mucha mas cantidad que cualquier persona de a pie.

La pregunta es, cuanto gluten es capaz de tomar una persona cualquiera y cuanto un deportista de elite, sin que su organismo empiece a tener algun tipo de problema.

Una de las razones de que muchos deportistas de primer nivel se esten pasando a la paleo (o una version parecida) es que no hay cuerpo que aguante tanto procesado, tanta harina y tanta azucar. Es imposible rendir mas con alimentos que te hacen daño. El plus de energia que te dan si te dan problemas inflamatorios no pueden ser una ventaja.

Luego tu suposicion de que para rendir al maximo hace falta hidratos refinados pongamosla en cuarentena, yo tampoco lo tengo tan claro.

Por ultimo referente al comentario sobre los intereses economicos detras de cualquier producto anunciado esta claro. Solo hay un detalle a tener en cuenta. Comer tipo paleo es antisistema, no beneficia a ningun productor, todo lo contrario. Eso deberia hacerte pensar que cuando se oye algun comentario no solo debe ser cierto, sino que ademas se hace sin grandes titulares porque es antisponsors.

Pd. Lo de que Djokovich diga que no toma harinas es imposible que beneficie a nadie. Te estas agarrando a un clavo ardiendo.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> En nutrición sigue la filosofía de Las Mañanas de Mariló, menos ortodoxa pero más o menos similar en lo del pánico a las grasas. Yo recomiendo sus ejercicios a cualquiera que sea principiante y busque algo sencillito y eficaz, en sus consejos de nutrición hay cosas buenas y cosas menos buenas,
> 
> Quitando lo del pan, la pasta, reducir la grasa y tomar avena para desayunar o de postre yogur (yo solo los tomo si tengo planeado hacer ejercicio) todo lo demás es similar a lo que hacemos todos.
> 
> ...



Ya te lo acaban de explicar:

- Si Iniesta publicita Kalise no me lo voy a creer (puesto que Kalise le pagará mucho dinero)
- Cuando Neymar publicita natillas no me lo voy a creer (puesto que natillas le pagará mucho dinero).
- Pero cuando Froome o Djockovic dicen que comen menos pasta y más aguacates y encima lo dicen con la boca cerrada, no veo yo por donde está el negocio o el objetivo de decir eso.
Es más, el padre de Djockovic tiene una pizzería, así que más lucrarse con estas declaracione anti-harina, se estaría perjudicando.

PEro nada, lo metemos todo en el mismo saco.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Zapatitos, en referencia a mi post anterior no se si me explique bien. Lo intento de nuevo.
> 
> Esa alimentacion a base de harinas es proinflamatoria para el comun de los mortales, para todos, y todos es todos. Si ademas se tiene algun grado de celiaquia la cosa se complica enormemente. Cuando digo algun grado, es porque sin ser celiaco diagnosticado cada vez hay mas estudios de que existe cierta intolerancia al gluten en un amplio espectro de la poblacion, con sintomas tan peregrinos y poco concretos, como ligeras molestias intestinales, dolores musculares y articulares, y se esta asociando con alguna enfermedad autoinmune.
> 
> ...



Karlos Smith a ver si entiendes tú adonde quiero llegar yo, a un deportista profesional le da igual si se le inflama el abdomen o las orejas lo único que les interesa es ganar, yo he practicado ya hace unos años deporte a nivel competitivo estatal y no es saludable de ninguna de las maneras y compitiendo a ese nivel lo que menos te preocupa es si con la harina se te inflama el abdomen o el dedo gordo del pie.

Si eres celiaco lo tienes más que complicadísimo para ser deportista profesional.

Es que ya lo he dicho un millón de veces y no os entra en la cabeza, si a un deportista profesional le importara su salud dejaba de competir inmediatamente, el peligro de tomar gluten para él supone un riesgo ridículo comparado con todos los demás riesgos.

¿Has competido alguna vez a alto nivel? Entonces sabrías que la energía que consigues con carbos de alto IG no tiene ningún sustituto y que todo esto que dice Rauxa son chorradas para tener entretenida a la gente.

Y por último yo no me agarro a nada. simplemente se que el deporte profesional solo es interés económico y nada más. No se que empresas, compañías, marcas alimenticias, etc etc patrocinan a Djokovic pero estoy seguro que si alguien me pone el listado soy capaz de ver quien está interesado en todo esto.

Karlos Smith, que los alimentos sin gluten ya están de moda, además suelen ser más caros que los normales, así que ya hay mucho aguililla suelto detrás del negocio, para cualquier compañía que vende alimentos o suplementos sin gluten que Djokovic y simiilares vayan pregonando eso puede ser una muy buena inversión.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Karlos Smith a ver si entiendes tú adonde quiero llegar yo, a un deportista profesional le da igual si se le inflama el abdomen o las orejas lo único que les interesa es ganar, yo he practicado ya hace unos años deporte a nivel competitivo estatal y no es saludable de ninguna de las maneras y compitiendo a ese nivel lo que menos te preocupa es si con la harina se te inflama el abdomen o el dedo gordo del pie.
> 
> Si eres celiaco lo tienes más que complicadísimo para ser deportista profesional.
> 
> ...



Pues sin acabar de decantarme por una posición en este (interesante) intercambio de datos (e improperios: parece que la única forma de debatir fuera ridiculizar las posiciones del adversario, tsk, tsk), tengo que decir que su comentario sobre que al deportista profesional se la pela si se le inflama el abdomen hay una inconsistencia lógica:

*¿Y si la inflamación no es en el dedo gordo, o en el abdomen, sino en el set musculoesquelético concreto cuyo rendimiento el deportista necesita maximizar?*

O sea, ponte que a un jugador de baloncesto se le inflaman las articulaciones (rodillas, muñecas, falanges) debido a su alimentación basada en harinas, y a causa de eso pierde velocidad, agilidad, potencia de salto, potencia de tiro, etc. o se está rompiendo cada dos por tres.

¿De verdad le compensa el extra de energía de la alimentación, si no le va a poder sacar partido?

¿Es totalmente imposible, inimaginable, que algún deportista de élite en algún sitio se haya dado cuenta de que en un plano estrictamente deportivo (es decir, al margen de la salud) "chutarse" hidratos a mansalva le hace más mal que bien?


----------



## Rauxa (2 Ago 2016)

La canne es mala, la canne engorda. Voy a darle más macarrones a mi hijo a ver si adelgaza. Que dan mucha energía y son mu ricosh.


----------



## elouelei (2 Ago 2016)

*preguntas*

buenos días y gracias a todos por este hilo interesantísimo, que he tardado muchos días en leer entero. he aprendido mucho (quizá no haya encontrado aquí grandes respuestas, pero sí he aprendido mucho sobre qué preguntas hay que hacerse, y eso me parece lo importante).
Por si alguien tiene tiempo y ganas de darme una opinión, me gustaría contarles mi caso. Les adelanto ya que es un TOCHO y que no es bonito. 
Mujer de 44 años, perfectamente sana (no premenopáusica y sin desarreglos por ahora, sin SOP, sin problemas hormonales), muy sedentaria (trabajo absorbente que me gusta mucho, pero en oficina y delante de un ordenador), madre de dos hijas sanas y ya crecidas sin problemas de peso, separada, muy ocupada, poco hábil con las cosas domésticas y mala cocinera.
Nunca he pesado menos de 70 kilos desde que soy adulta, pero era lo que se llama un pedazo de mujer, de huesos grandes, caderas anchas, buenos hombros y brazos, más bien cuadrada pero fibrosa y proporcionada. He hecho deporte moderado a temporadas (natación, yoga y algo de bicicleta, pasear mucho). 
En los últimos años, tras una separación desagradable que me puso en plan "me retiro de los hombres", he ganado 20 kilos. 20 kilos. Y sobre todo, he cambiado absolutamente de forma.
Creo que es verdad lo que dice Dukan de que a partir de cierto peso, que él calculaba si no recuerdo mal en un BMI de 28 o 29, los adipocitos se multiplican. Ya no es que estés llenando de grasa las células que tienes, sino que aparecen otras tantas células nuevas sin otro cometido que el llenarse de grasa. 
Así que para mi espanto estos veinte kilos se han acumulado en sitios donde antes no había espacio para ellos: la espalda, la cara, los brazos, por supuesto los muslos y el culo. Llevo una talla 48, en algunos casos la 50, y me siento como si me hubiera puesto un burqa.
Todo ello, claro, ha sido gradual, y acompañado o propiciado por un estado de ánimo de "todo me da igual". He pasado muchos días y muchas semanas sin hacer absolutamente ningún ejercicio físico (del párking del trabajo al párking de casa), comiendo mal y a trompicones (pasar la jornada a base de café con galletas y algún pincho de tortilla, para luego llegar a casa de noche con hambre de lobo y hacer una cena brutal que me mandaba directa a la cama) y sin prestar la menor atención a nada de todo ello, concentrada en trabajar, en criar a mis hijas y en el día a día, que es bastante absorbente. 
No creo que haya estado nunca deprimida, de hecho suelo estar alegre y de buen humor, pero es como si mi físico hubiera desaparecido. En suma, 20 kilos más y absoluto abandono, pereza, glotonería, supongo que a eso se le puede llamar "comida emocional", no lo sé. 
Yo no tengo la sensación de comer para olvidar las penas ni de darme atracones, pero puedo comer mucho y en cantidades absurdas y cosas muy poco recomendables, con mucho pan, grandes platos de pasta o rebozados, cosas así. También es cierto que eso es lo que se comía en mi casa de pequeña, un horror: mi idea de la "comida de mamá" es una fuente así de grande de sanjacobos con patatas fritas. Eso sé que también está ahí.
Por otra parte, cocino (lo poco que yo cocino) sano y bien para las niñas cuando están conmigo (quince días al mes): mucha verdura, guisos de carne o pollo, pescado a tutiplén, mucha fruta, etcétera. En casa durante esos días apenas entran productos procesados. Cuando no están conmigo, puedo alimentarme una semana de pan de molde con fiambre con tal de no hacer nada más...
Y esperen, que la cosa todavía empeora: fumo 25 cigarrillos al día y bebo bastante. Nunca me emborracho, pero bebo cada día dos o tres copas de vino con la cena o con la comida, nunca más, y algún gintonic o vodka con hielo si se tercia. Creo que no tengo ningún problema con el alcohol, pero lo cierto es que bebo un poco todos los días y que me cuesta mucho no hacerlo. Tengo esa costumbre de llegar a casa por la noche y cenar viendo una peli o leyendo con un vino o un chupito. 
En suma, un cuadro.
Hace unos meses, al ver los 90 kilos en la báscula, dije "hasta aquí hemos llegado". 
Hacer, hacer, no he llegado a hacer gran cosa, pero he empezado a leer mucho sobre metabolismo y así llegué a este hilo. 
Nunca he hecho dieta en serio (una semana de repente no cenar, por ejemplo, y perder un par de kilos, para recuperarlos a la siguiente cenando por dos), pero me considero incapaz de hacer una dieta hipocalórica. Si desayuno café solo, una tostada y una loncha de pavo o una manzana, a las once de la mañana podría comerme a mi jefe. 
Me gustan mucho todos los alimentos grasos, sean animales o vegetales, pero apenas tomo lácteos (el café cortado y poco más; nada de queso o mantequilla o similares, algún yogur como mucho y no porque me guste sino porque entiendo o entendía que "es bueno"). Me gustan todas las verduras y todas las frutas, pero creo que soy adicta a los azúcares (que yo hasta ahora no llamaba azúcares) como el pan, la pasta, las patatas, las frutas, etc. De todo eso comía una barbaridad (no se llega a pesar 90 kilos con menos). Puedo prescindir de los dulces, y hace años que no tomo azúcar en el café ni en las infusiones, pero si hay un postre rico me lo tomo, y he desayunado durante años croissants, bizcocho o tostadas. 
Como casi todas las mujeres de mi edad y condición, he sido muy aficionada a la cocacola light (al menos una lata al día), pero hace ya semanas que no tomo ni una ni pienso volver a hacerlo.
Tras leer este hilo, varios libros sobre el tema, y un montón de información en inglés, tengo claro que el LCHF puede ser un camino para mí. He empezado hace diez días a comer así y por ahora estoy muy contenta: como me impresiona mucho comer bacon, aguacates, huevos a tutiplén y muchas otras cosas que antes consideraba venenos, consumo también kilos de verduras y algo de fruta entre horas y en general estoy segura de estar alimentándome mucho mejor que antes. 
En estos diez días he perdido dos kilos y me encuentro fenomenal, duermo muy bien (como siempre, pero quizá mejor), no tengo hambre en absoluto, no he pasado el "sugar blues" del que hablan por aquí otros foreros, y lo que como me gusta mucho y me sabe de maravilla.
Todo esto viene para hacerles varias preguntas de detalle, cuyas respuestas no he encontrado en ningún otro sitio:
- temperatura o punto de la cocina: me gusta mucho toda la comida muy muy muy hecha, casi a punto de quemarse. Ya sé que no es recomendable, y que es una rareza absurda, pero es lo que hay. He empezado a hacer grandes cantidades de verduras pochadas para tener siempre de base, y en un dedo de aceite (por lo menos) bueno dejo hacerse muy despacio varias cebollas, puerros, calabacines, pimientos, etc, todo cortado muy fino, hasta que se carameliza y está a punto de tostarse. Esto me sirve luego para acompañar todas las comidas de proteína. ¿Es bueno o recomendable dejar que la verdura se haga tanto? Por supuesto, el aceite no llega a humear, al contrario, se hace a temperatura media durante varias horas, pero tengo la duda.
- sal: además de muy hecha, la comida me gusta muy salada. uso sal corriente para cocinar, pero en crudo uso siempre sal rosa, que en mis tiempos del yoga nos recomendaban por tener muchos más minerales. ¿influye esto en la pérdida o no pérdida de peso? porque comiendo LCHF es casi imposible comer dulce, así que estoy comiendo más salado que nunca.
- café y tabaco: son dos hábitos muy arraigados, que ya sé que tengo que vigilar por la salud cardiovascular, y si me apuran hasta por estética, pero por ahora no me siento capaz de poner bajo control estas dos cosas. ¿hay un límite de café que no deberíamos sobrepasar? el mio es de cafetera eléctrica, bastante flojo, pero tomo varios cafés cortados a lo largo de la mañana, en taza mediana, y tengo la impresión de que ese hábito (no desayunar, ir rellenando la taza de café en la oficina a lo largo de la mañana) me ha hecho engordar bastante.
- lo mismo con el tabaco: en teoría, no debería tener nada que ver con la pérdida o la ganancia de peso, pero muchas páginas más atrás un forero decía que entre un hombre que come el bar y está normal y otro que come en el mismo bar y tiene una barriga como un tonel la diferencia está en el alcohol y el tabaco. ¿Qué papel juega este último? Porque yo también he observado que cuando ves a una mujer de mi edad con seis meses de embarazo (y ningún niño en camino, claro), lo normal es que en algún momento veas a esa misma mujer encendiendo un cigarrillo.
- ejercicio físico: aunque estoy terriblemente fuera de forma, y me da un ataque de tos si intento hacer doscientos metros en bici o subir dos tramos de escaleras, para mi enorme sorpresa he empezado a nadar a la vez que cambiaba la dieta (repito que comer tanta grasa me da miedo, y hacerlo sin moverme creo que no lo podría soportar) y puedo nadar más de una hora sin cansarme. Los primeros días hacía diez o doce o largos (piscina de 25 m) y salía, pero luego decidí quedarme y ahora estoy haciendo cada día 60 largos (un kilómetro y medio) en unos 50 minutos, sin parar (muy despacio, claro) y muy feliz. ¿Tiene explicación eso? ¿Hay algo que haga más fácil nadar que otros ejercicios? No creo que pueda, pesando aún lo que peso, hacer otro tipo de ejercicio sin ahogarme. Y, ya puestos, otra pregunta: si subo a 80 largos, que son 2 km y me parece buena media, ¿debería hacerlo de un tirón, en lo que calculo que será algo más de una hora, o partiendo? No sé nada sobre el aprovechamiento del ejercicio.
Y creo que eso es todo. Perdonen el rollo, que tenía como objetivo hacer esas últimas preguntas. Si alguien me puede contestar, con datos si es posible (agradezco mucho las opiniones personales, pero más los datos), o indicarme bibliografía y autores que puedan arrojar más luz sobre estas cosas, se lo agradeceré mucho. Leo también en inglés, y me han resultado muy útiles los enlaces que han ido colgando. El tema es realmente interesante, aparte de su aplicación práctica. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> - sal: además de muy hecha, la comida me gusta muy salada. uso sal corriente para cocinar, pero en crudo uso siempre sal rosa, que en mis tiempos del yoga nos recomendaban por tener muchos más minerales. ¿influye esto en la pérdida o no pérdida de peso? porque comiendo LCHF es casi imposible comer dulce, así que estoy comiendo más salado que nunca.



Si tu LCHF es tan LC que llegas a entrar en (o bordear el) estado de cetosis (menos de 50-70 gr de _net carbs_, o en cristiano, carbohidratos digeribles, al día), empezarás a drenar líquido a velocidad no despreciable. Durante los primeros días, sudarás más y harás (mucho) más pis.

Perderás dos o tres kilos casi sin sentir, pero no te lo creas, porque es todo agua, y drenar agua no es adelgazar de verdad.

Y *tienes que tener ojo para no desmineralizarte*, por lo que cuando se empieza una dieta de ese tipo se suele recomendar...
...salar más la comida. 

Qué potra ¿no?

Yo, que siempre he sido de echar sal a dolor, estoy encantado. 



> - café y tabaco: son dos hábitos muy arraigados, que ya sé que tengo que vigilar por la salud cardiovascular, y si me apuran hasta por estética, pero por ahora no me siento capaz de poner bajo control estas dos cosas. ¿hay un límite de café que no deberíamos sobrepasar? el mio es de cafetera eléctrica, bastante flojo, pero tomo varios cafés cortados a lo largo de la mañana, en taza mediana, y tengo la impresión de que ese hábito (no desayunar, ir rellenando la taza de café en la oficina a lo largo de la mañana) me ha hecho engordar bastante.



Con el café tengo sentimientos encontrados.

Por un lado, hay estudios que apuntan a que la cafeína daña la sensibilidad del cuerpo a la insulina, lo que a largo plazo tiene efectos parecidos a los de la dieta _oficialista_ (palabro infumable, añado).

Pero por otro, acelera el metabolismo, es diurético y a menudo te da ese extra de energía que te permite hacer algo cuando en otro caso no harías nada...

...y, por supuesto, desengancharse a la vez de dos drogas duras como son el azúcar y el café, bien puede ser más de lo que tu voluntad es capaz de soportar. Con lo que podrías acabar por mandarlo todo al carajo, que es (entiendo) peor que seguir con tu plan de pérdida de peso aunque sigas tomando café. Ya habrá tiempo más adelante.



> - lo mismo con el tabaco: en teoría, no debería tener nada que ver con la pérdida o la ganancia de peso, pero muchas páginas más atrás un forero decía que entre un hombre que come el bar y está normal y otro que come en el mismo bar y tiene una barriga como un tonel la diferencia está en el alcohol y el tabaco. ¿Qué papel juega este último? Porque yo también he observado que cuando ves a una mujer de mi edad con seis meses de embarazo (y ningún niño en camino, claro), lo normal es que en algún momento veas a esa misma mujer encendiendo un cigarrillo.



Puntualización: yo diría que lo que distingue al del barrigón no es fumar, sino haber intentado repetidas veces dejar de fumar.

El tabaco quita el hambre. Y dejar el tabaco provoca una ansiedad que empuja a comer en exceso que se suma al hecho de encontrarnos con un apetito mayor del acostumbrado (porque ya no fumamos)

Por eso, de forma casi ineludible, la gente que deja de fumar, engorda. Y cuando vuelve a fumar, esos kilos no se van a ninguna parte.

Te digo lo mismo que antes: los "monos", de uno en uno. 
Y de todos modos, hasta donde yo sé, el impacto de fumar en el metabolismo es, de hecho, positivo.



> - ejercicio físico: aunque estoy terriblemente fuera de forma, y me da un ataque de tos si intento hacer doscientos metros en bici o subir dos tramos de escaleras, para mi enorme sorpresa he empezado a nadar a la vez que cambiaba la dieta (repito que comer tanta grasa me da miedo, y hacerlo sin moverme creo que no lo podría soportar) y puedo nadar más de una hora sin cansarme. Los primeros días hacía diez o doce o largos (piscina de 25 m) y salía, pero luego decidí quedarme y ahora estoy haciendo cada día 60 largos (un kilómetro y medio) en unos 50 minutos, sin parar (muy despacio, claro) y muy feliz. ¿Tiene explicación eso? ¿Hay algo que haga más fácil nadar que otros ejercicios? No creo que pueda, pesando aún lo que peso, hacer otro tipo de ejercicio sin ahogarme. Y, ya puestos, otra pregunta: si subo a 80 largos, que son 2 km y me parece buena media, ¿debería hacerlo de un tirón, en lo que calculo que será algo más de una hora, o partiendo? No sé nada sobre el aprovechamiento del ejercicio.



La explicación de por qué puedes nadar es tan sencilla que sonroja: *porque flotas.*

Cuando haces cualquier ejercicio físico, la principal e ineludible carga a la que te sometes es *la tuya propia*. Tabaquismo aparte, cuando corres o subes escaleras te ahogas porque *llevas una mochila de 20 kg de grasa a la espalda*.

¿Alguna vez se te ocurrió subir escaleras con una de tus nenas en brazos cuando ya tenían cinco o seis añitos? Como para no perder el resuello ¿no?

Pero en una piscina, sucede TODO LO CONTRARIO. La densidad de la grasa es ligeramente inferior a la del agua, con lo que cuanto más gorda (con perdón), más flotas, y menos esfuerzo requieres para mantenerte a flote.

Y sucede que para nadar (sobre todo tranquilamente) lo que más cansa es mantenerse a flote.

Además, la natación te permite ejercitarte sin someter a tus articulaciones (que, asumámoslo, no están diseñadas para aguantar una sobrecarga permanente del 30%) a una tralla insostenible.

No es casualidad que a los ancianos, para que hagan ejercicio, se les recomiende nadar, aquagym y similares.

Sobre rendimiento del ejercicio y esas vainas, otros te podrán recomendar mejor que yo (que he sido toda la vida, sedentario no, lo siguiente), pero a mí me está funcionando muy bien el HIIT (que en esencia son series de ejercicios de alta intensidad en periodos cortos de tiempo y con pequeños descansos entre medias, tipo 20 segundos a tope y 10 descansando). Hay que ser muy perro para no sacar 10 minutos al día, y luego vas como una moto.



> Y creo que eso es todo. Perdonen el rollo, que tenía como objetivo hacer esas últimas preguntas. Si alguien me puede contestar, con datos si es posible (agradezco mucho las opiniones personales, pero más los datos), o indicarme bibliografía y autores que puedan arrojar más luz sobre estas cosas, se lo agradeceré mucho. Leo también en inglés, y me han resultado muy útiles los enlaces que han ido colgando. El tema es realmente interesante, aparte de su aplicación práctica. Gracias y saludos.



Por cierto, y para terminar, mi cruzada personal: *el peso es un indicador de mierda para saber si adelgazas o no*.

Adelgazar de verdad es perder grasa, todo lo demás es información sesgada que sólo sirve para despistarnos, cuando no directamente contraproducente (perder músculo no es adelgazar, es perder salud y asfaltar el camino hacia la obesidad permanente).

Así que, recomendación: quítale las pilas a la báscula y cómprate una cinta métrica.


----------



## sada (2 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> buenos días y gracias a todos por este hilo interesantísimo, que he tardado muchos días en leer entero. he aprendido mucho (quizá no haya encontrado aquí grandes respuestas, pero sí he aprendido mucho sobre qué preguntas hay que hacerse, y eso me parece lo importante).
> Por si alguien tiene tiempo y ganas de darme una opinión, me gustaría contarles mi caso. Les adelanto ya que es un TOCHO y que no es bonito.
> Mujer de 44 años, perfectamente sana (no premenopáusica y sin desarreglos por ahora, sin SOP, sin problemas hormonales), muy sedentaria (trabajo absorbente que me gusta mucho, pero en oficina y delante de un ordenador), madre de dos hijas sanas y ya crecidas sin problemas de peso, separada, muy ocupada, poco hábil con las cosas domésticas y mala cocinera.
> Nunca he pesado menos de 70 kilos desde que soy adulta, pero era lo que se llama un pedazo de mujer, de huesos grandes, caderas anchas, buenos hombros y brazos, más bien cuadrada pero fibrosa y proporcionada. He hecho deporte moderado a temporadas (natación, yoga y algo de bicicleta, pasear mucho).
> ...



muy interesante todo!! bienvenida..una más


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Ago 2016)

Buenísimo:

No se encontró la página | La Ciencia y sus Demonios

Los libros de historia enseñan que gracias a su perspicacia e inteligencia el ser humano paso de ser una especie más, un simple cazador-recolector (bueno al principio mucho menos, sólo un insignificante carroñero-recolector), a señorear la naturaleza cuando aprendimos a poner a nuestro servicio a diferentes especies animales y vegetales mediante la agricultura y la ganadería allá por la ya lejana Revolución Neolítica. Pero esta narrativa puede que no sea cierta si se analiza la cuestión desde el prisma evolutivo.

Desde su antropocéntrico punto de vista el ser humano tiende a clasificar a los animales como “superiores” a las plantas, de entre los animales evidentemente los insectos son siempre “inferiores” a los peces, y estos a su vez lo son frente a los reptiles o por supuesto a los mamíferos, hasta llegar como no a los primates y a su cúspide inalcanzable, nuestra especie. Y este erróneo pensamiento jerárquico tiende a contaminar, aunque sea de forma subconsciente, cualquier estudio de la naturaleza, y sobre todo si éste incluye al Homo sapiens.

Sin embargo los investigadores del mundo natural, que llevan siglos desentrañando las complejas relaciones existentes entre las diferentes especies que interaccionan en un determinado ecosistema, han encontrado que la regla simple de que la especie más “compleja” o “superior” manipula a otra especie más “primitiva” es errónea en innumerables ocasiones.

Así por ejemplo, un simple protozoo es capaz de convertir a todo un señor mamífero como es el ratón (y quizás también al todopoderoso ser humano) en un zombi suicida sin voluntad propia y sujeto a los caprichos reproductores del humilde microorganismo.

Otro caso muy llamativo es cómo las plantas consiguen (a cambio de un pzun-zun-cuba-06oco de agua azucarada y unos vistosos colores) que infinidad de especies de insectos y hasta de bellos colibríes se conviertan de facto en sus sirvientes evolutivos, dándose la magnífica paradoja de que son los seres desprovistos de sistema nervioso los que manipulan para sus propios fines reproductores a unas aves con cerebros bastante complejos.

Pues bien, si se analiza la Revolución Neolítica desde el punto de vista estrictamente evolucionista, quizás no quede más remedio que reconocer humildemente que la épica narrativa de inteligencia, perseverancia y progreso de la Humanidad que se nos ha enseñado desde la más tierna infancia no sea más que eso, un bonito cuento que intenta enmascarar una cruda y poco digerible realidad para esos primates henchidos de orgullo y autosatisfacción que somos los sapiens: que quizás solo seamos como esos ratones infectados por toxoplasma o esos hermosísimos colibríes que para poder libar un poco de agua azucarada han tenido que alterar sus picos y lenguas, muchas veces hasta dimensiones grotescas. Pero mejor que yo, dejo que desarrolle este argumento el historiador Yuval Noah Harari, en un capítulo extraído de su interesante libro “De animales a dioses“.

La revolución agrícola fue el mayor fraude de la historia. ¿Quién fue el responsable? Ni reyes, ni sacerdotes, ni mercaderes. Los culpables fueron un puñado de especies de plantas, entre las que se cuentan el trigo, el arroz y las patatas. Fueron estas plantas las que domesticaron a Homo sapiens, y no al revés.

Pensemos por un momento en la revolución agrícola desde el punto de vista del trigo. Hace 10.000 años, el trigo era solo una hierba silvestre, una de muchas, confinada a una pequeña área de distribución en Oriente Próximo. De repente, al cabo de solo unos pocos milenios, crecía por todo el mundo. Según los criterios evolutivos básicos de supervivencia y reproducción, el trigo se ha convertido en una de las plantas de más éxito en la historia de la Tierra. En áreas como las Grandes Llanuras de Norteamérica, donde hace 10.000 años no crecía ni un solo tallo de trigo, en la actualidad se pueden recorrer centenares y centenares de kilómetros sin encontrar ninguna otra planta. En todo el mundo, el trigo cubre 2,25 millones de kilómetros cuadrados de la superficie del planeta, casi diez veces el tamaño de Gran Bretaña. ¿Cómo pasó esta hierba de ser insignificante a ser ubicua?

secencia-evolutiva-de-nuestro-trigo-moderno-grande

El trigo lo hizo manipulando a Homo sapiens para su conveniencia. Este simio había vivido una vida relativamente confortable cazando y recolectando hasta hace unos 10.000 años, pero entonces empezó a invertir cada vez más esfuerzos en el cultivo del trigo. En el decurso de un par de milenios, los humanos de muchas partes del mundo hacían poca cosa más desde la salida hasta la puesta de sol que cuidar de las plantas del trigo. No era fácil. El trigo les exigía mucho. Al trigo no le gustan las rocas y los guijarros, de manera que los sapiens se partían la espalda despejando los campos. Al trigo no le gusta compartir su espacio, agua y nutrientes con otras plantas, de modo que hombres y mujeres trabajaban durante largas jornadas para eliminar las malas hierbas bajo el sol abrasador. El trigo03_agr_maler_der_grabkammer_des_sennudem_001directmedia-publishing-gmbh enfermaba, de manera que los sapiens tenían que estar atentos para eliminar gusanos y royas. El trigo se hallaba indefenso frente a otros organismos a los que les gustaba comérselo, desde conejos a enjambres de langostas, de modo que los agricultores tenían que vigilarlo y protegerlo. El trigo estaba sediento, así que los humanos aportaban agua de manantiales y ríos para regarlo. Su insaciabilidad impulsó incluso a los sapiens a recoger heces de animales para nutrir el suelo en el que el trigo crecía.

agriculturaEl cuerpo de Homo sapiens no había evolucionado para estas tareas. Estaba adaptado a trepar a los manzanos y a correr tras las gacelas, no a despejar los campos de rocas ni a acarrear barreños de agua. La columna vertebral, las rodillas, el cuello y el arco de los pies pagaron el precio. Los estudios de esqueletos antiguos indican que la transición a la agricultura implicó una serie de dolencias, como discos intervertebrales luxados, artritis y hernias. Además, las nuevas tareas agrícolas exigían tanto tiempo que las gentes se vieron obligadas a instalarse de forma permanente junto a sus campos de trigo. Esto cambió por completo su modo de vida. No domesticamos el trigo. El término «domesticar» procede del latín domus, que significa «casa». ¿Quién vive en una casa? No es el trigo. Es el sapiens.

¿De qué manera convenció el trigo a Homo sapiens para cambiar una vida relativamente buena por una existencia más dura? ¿Qué le ofreció a cambio? Desde luego, no le ofreció una dieta mejor. Recordemos que los humanos son simios omnívoros que medran a base de una amplia variedad de alimentos. Los granos suponían solo una pequeña fracción de la dieta humana antes de la revolución agrícola. Una dieta basada en cereales es pobre en minerales y vitaminas, difícil de digerir y realmente mala para los dientes y las encías.

El trigo no confirió seguridad económica a la gente. La vida de un campesino es menos segura que la de un cazador-recolector. Los cazadores-recolectores se basaban en decenas de especies para sobrevivir, y por lo tanto podían resistir los años difíciles incluso sin almacenes de comida conservada. Si la disponibilidad de una especie se reducía, podían recolectar y cazar otras especies. Hasta hace muy poco, las sociedades agrícolas se han basado para la mayor parte de su ingesta de calorías en una pequeña variedad de plantas domésticas. En muchas áreas se basaban en una única planta, como el trigo, las patatas o el arroz. Si las lluvias fallaban o llegaban plagas de langostas o si un hongo aprendía cómo infectar a esta especie alimentaria básica, los campesinos morían por miles y millones.

X.X_Independent_Neolithic_VillageEl trigo tampoco podía ofrecer seguridad contra la violencia humana. Los primeros agricultores eran al menos tan violentos como sus antepasados cazadores-recolectores, si no más. Los agricultores tenían más posesiones y necesitaban terreno para plantar. La pérdida de tierras de pastos debido a las incursiones de vecinos podía significar la diferencia entre la subsistencia y la hambruna, de manera que había mucho menos margen para el compromiso. Cuando una banda de cazadores-recolectores se veía acosada por un rival más fuerte, por lo general podía marcharse. Era difícil y peligroso, pero era factible. Cuando un enemigo fuerte amenazaba una aldea agrícola, la retirada significaba ceder los campos, las casas y los graneros. En muchos casos, esto condenaba a los refugiados a morirse de hambre. Por lo tanto, los agricultores tendían a quedarse en su tierra y a luchar hasta las últimas consecuencias.

Muchos estudios antropológicos y arqueológicos indican que en las sociedades agrícolas simples, sin marcos políticos más allá de la aldea y la tribu, la violencia humana era responsable de un 15 por ciento de las muertes, incluido un 25 por ciento de las muertes de hombres. En la Nueva Guinea contemporánea, la violencia explica el 30 por ciento de las muertes de hombres en una sociedad tribal agrícola, los dani, y el 35 por ciento en otra, los enga. ¡En Ecuador, quizá hasta el 50 por ciento de los waorani adultos sufren una muerte violenta a manos de otro humano! Con el tiempo, la violencia humana se puso bajo control mediante el desarrollo de estructuras sociales mayores: ciudades, reinos y estados. Pero hicieron falta miles de años para construir estas estructuras políticas enormes y efectivas.

La vida en las aldeas aportó ciertamente a los primeros agricultores algunos beneficios inmediatos, como una mejor protección contra los animales salvajes, la lluvia y el frío. Pero para la persona media, las desventajas probablemente sobrepasaban a las ventajas.

¿Qué es, pues, lo que el trigo ofrecía a los agriculturalistas? No ofrecía nada a la gente en tanto que individuos, pero sí confirió algo a Homo sapiens como especie. Cultivar trigo proporcionaba mucha más comida por unidad de territorio, y por ello permitió a Homo sapiens multiplicarse exponencialmente. Hacia el año 13000 a.C., cuando las gentes se alimentaban recolectando plantas silvestres y cazando animales salvajes, el área alrededor del oasis de Jericó, en Palestina, podía sostener todo lo más una tropilla errante de 100 personas relativamente saludables y bien alimentadas. Hacia el 8500 a.C., cuando las plantas silvestres habían dado paso a los campos de trigo, el oasis sostenía una aldea grande pero hacinada de 1.000 personas, que padecían mucho más de enfermedades y desnutrición.

entre-columnas1--647x331

La moneda de la evolución no es el hambre ni el dolor, sino copias de hélices de ADN. De la misma manera que el éxito económico de una compañía se mide solo por el número de dólares en su cuenta bancaria y no por la felicidad de sus empleados, el éxito evolutivo de una especie se mide por el número de copias de su ADN. Si no quedan más copias de ADN, la especie se extingue, de la misma manera que una compañía sin dinero está en bancarrota. Si una especie puede alardear de muchas copias de ADN, es un éxito, y la especie prospera. Desde esta perspectiva, 1.000 copias siempre son mejores que 100 copias. Esta es la esencia de la revolución agrícola: la capacidad de mantener más gente viva en peores condiciones.

Pero ¿por qué les habría de importar a los individuos este cálculo evolutivo? ¿Por qué habría cualquier persona sana de reducir su propio nivel de vida simplemente para multiplicar el número de copias del genoma de Homo sapiens? Nadie consintió este trato: la revolución agrícola era una trampa.

El auge de la agricultura fue un acontecimiento muy gradual que se extendió a lo largo de siglos y de milenios. Una banda de Homo sapiens que recolectaba setas y nueces y cazaba ciervos y conejos no se estableció de repente en una aldea permanente, labrando los campos, sembrando trigo y acarreando agua desde el río. El cambio tuvo lugar por fases, cada una de las cuales implicó solo una pequeña alteración de la vida cotidiana.

Homo sapiens llegó a Oriente Próximo hace unos 70.000 años. Durante los 50.000 años siguientes, nuestros antepasados medraron allí sin agricultura. Los recursos naturales del área eran suficientes para sostener a su población humana. En épocas de abundancia, la gente tenía algunos hijos más, y en tiempos de carestía unos pocos menos. Los humanos, como muchos animales, poseen mecanismos hormonales y genéticos que ayudan a controlar la procreación. En los tiempos buenos, las mujeres alcanzan antes la pubertad, y sus probabilidades de quedar embarazadas son algo mayores. En los tiempos malos, la pubertad se demora y la fertilidad se reduce.

A estos controles naturales de la población se añadieron mecanismos koishan babyculturales. Los bebés y los niños pequeños, que se desplazan lentamente y requieren mucha atención, eran una carga para los cazadores-recolectores nómadas. La gente intentaba espaciar sus hijos en intervalos de tres a cuatro años. Las mujeres lo hacían amamantando a sus hijos continuamente y hasta una edad avanzada (dar de mamar continuamente reduce de manera significativa las probabilidades de quedar embarazada). Otros métodos incluían la abstinencia sexual total o parcial (reforzada quizá por tabúes culturales), el aborto y ocasionalmente el infanticidio.

Durante estos largos milenios, los humanos comían ocasionalmente granos de trigo, pero esto era una parte marginal de su dieta. Hace unos 18.000 años, la última época glacial dio paso a un período de calentamiento global. A medida que aumentaban las temperaturas, también lo hicieron las precipitaciones. El nuevo clima era ideal para el trigo y otros cereales de Oriente Próximo, que se multiplicaron y se expandieron. La gente empezó a comer más trigo, y a cambio y sin darse cuenta extendieron su expansión. Puesto que era imposible comer granos silvestres sin aventarlos previamente, molerlos y cocerlos, las gentes que recogían estos granos los llevaban a sus campamentos temporales para procesarlos. Los granos de trigo son pequeños y numerosos, de modo que algunos caían inevitablemente en el camino al campamento y se perdían. Con el tiempo, cada vez más trigo creció a lo largo de los senderos favoritos de los humanos y alrededor de sus campamentos.

Cuando los humanos quemaban bosques y malezas, esto también ayudaba al trigo. El fuego eliminaba árboles y matorrales, lo que permitía que el trigo y otras hierbas monopolizaran la luz solar, el agua y los nutrientes. Allí donde el trigo se hacía particularmente abundante, y también lo eran los animales de caza y otras fuentes de alimento, las tropillas humanas podían abandonar de manera gradual su estilo de vida nómada y establecerse en campamentos estacionales e incluso permanentes.

Al principio pudieron haber acampado durante cuatro semanas, durante la cosecha. Una generación más tarde, al haberse multiplicado y extendido las plantas de trigo, el campamento de cosecha pudo haber durado cinco semanas, después seis, y finalmente se convirtió en una aldea permanente. A lo largo de todo Oriente Próximo se han descubierto indicios de estosmolinos de mano poblados, en particular en el Levante, donde la cultura natufia floreció entre 12500 y 9500 a.C. Los natufios eran cazadores-recolectores que subsistían a base de decenas de especies silvestres, pero vivían en aldeas permanentes y dedicaban gran parte de su tiempo a la recolección y procesamiento de cereales silvestres. Construían casas y graneros de piedra. Almacenaban grano para las épocas de escasez. Inventaron nuevos utensilios, como guadañas de piedra para la recolección del trigo silvestre, y morteros y manos de mortero de piedra para molerlo.

En los años posteriores a 9500 a.C., los descendientes de los natufios continuaron recolectando y procesando cereales, pero también empezaron a cultivar de maneras cada vez más refinadas. Cuando recolectaban granosarado neolitico silvestres, tenían la precaución de dejar aparte una fracción de la cosecha para sembrar los campos en la siguiente estación. Descubrieron que podían conseguir resultados mucho mejores si sembraban los granos a una cierta profundidad del suelo y no repartiéndolos al azar sobre la superficie. De manera que comenzaron a cavar y labrar. Gradualmente empezaron también a eliminar las malas hierbas de los campos, a impedir la presencia de parásitos, y a regarlos y fertilizarlos. A medida que se dirigían más esfuerzos al cultivo de los cereales, había menos tiempo para recolectar y cazar especies salvajes. Los cazadores-recolectores se convirtieron en agricultores.

No hubo un solo paso que separara a la mujer que recolectaba trigo silvestre de la mujer que cultivaba trigo domesticado, de manera que es difícil decir exactamente cuándo tuvo lugar la transición decisiva a la agricultura. Pero, hacia 8500 a.C., Oriente Próximo estaba salpicado de aldeas como Jericó, cuyos habitantes pasaban la mayor parte del tiempo cultivando unas pocas especies domesticadas.

Con el paso a aldeas permanentes y el incremento de los recursos alimentarios, la población empezó aumentar. Abandonar el estilo de vida nómada permitió a las mujeres tener un hijo cada año. Los hijos se Zoonosisdestetaban a una edad más temprana: se les podían dar de comer gachas y avenate. Las manos sobrantes se necesitaban perentoriamente en los campos. Pero las bocas adicionales hicieron desaparecer pronto los excedentes de comida, de manera que tuvieron que plantarse más campos. Cuando la gente empezó a vivir en poblados asolados por las enfermedades, cuando los niños se alimentaban más de cereales y menos de la leche materna, y cuando cada niño competía por sus gachas con más y más hermanos, la mortalidad infantil se disparó. En la mayoría de las sociedades agrícolas, al menos uno de cada tres niños moría antes de alcanzar los veinte años de edad. Sin embargo, el aumento de los nacimientos todavía superaba el aumento de las muertes; los humanos siguieron teniendo un número cada vez mayor de hijos.

Con el tiempo, el «negocio del trigo» se hizo cada vez más oneroso. Los niños morían en tropel, y los adultos comían el pan ganado con el sudor de su frente. La persona media en el Jericó de 8500 a.C. vivía una vida más dura que la persona media en el Jericó de 9500 a.C. o de 13000 a.C. Sin embargo, nadie se daba cuenta de lo que ocurría. Cada generación continuó viviendo como la generación anterior, haciendo solo pequeñas mejoras aquí y allá en la manera en que se realizaban las cosas. Paradójicamente, una serie de «mejoras», cada una de las cuales pretendía hacer la vida más fácil, se sumaron para constituir una piedra de molino alrededor del cuello de estos agricultores.

¿Por qué cometió la gente este error fatal? Por la misma razón que, a lo largo de la historia, esta ha hecho cálculos equivocados. La gente era incapaz de calibrar todas las consecuencias de sus decisiones. Cada vez que decidían hacer un poco más de trabajo extra (cavar los campos en lugar de dispersar las semillas sobre la superficie del suelo, pongamos por caso), la gente pensaba: «Sí, tendremos que trabajar más duro. ¡Pero la cosecha será muy abundante! No tendremos que preocuparnos nunca más por los años de escasez. Nuestros hijos no se irán nunca más a dormir con hambre». Tenía sentido. Si trabajabas más duro, tendrías una vida mejor. Ese era el plan.

La primera parte del plan funcionó perfectamente. En efecto, la gente trabajó más duro, pero no previó que el número de hijos aumentaría, lo que significaba que el trigo excedente tendría que repartirse entre más niños. Y los primeros agricultores tampoco sabían que dar de comer a los niños más gachas y menos leche materna debilitaría su sistema inmunitario, y que los poblados permanentes se convertirían en viveros para las enfermedades infecciosas. No previeron que al aumentar su dependencia de un único recurso alimentario en realidad se estaban exponiendo cada vez más a la depredación y a la sequía. Y los granjeros tampoco previeron que en los años de bonanza sus graneros repletos tentarían a ladrones y enemigos, lo que les obligaría a empezar a construir muros y a hacer tareas de vigilancia.

Entonces, ¿por qué los humanos no abandonaron la agricultura cuando el plan fracasó? En parte, porque hicieron falta generaciones para que los pequeños cambios se acumularan y transformaran la sociedad, y a esas alturas nadie recordaba que habían vivido de forma diferente. Y en parte debido a que el crecimiento demográfico quemó las naves de la humanidad. Si la adopción del laboreo de la tierra aumentó la población de la aldea de 100 personas a 110, ¿qué diez personas habrían aceptado voluntariamente morirse de hambre para que las demás pudieran volver a los buenos y viejos tiempos? La trampa se cerró de golpe.


----------



## ALCOY (2 Ago 2016)

Para la "nueva"...

el tema alcohol, si son 2-3 copas de vino en cada comida y además gin tonic o cubata diario, yo si que lo vería excesivo y más en tema de salud...
yo identificaría que una persona tiene problemas con el alcohol cuando necesita el consumo diario de bebidas fuertes tipo gin tonic-cubata...
o que necesite 1 litro de vino diario o beba la cerveza a litros diariamente...

el café alguna vez he oído que lo que depura nuestro cuerpo es 1 diario...

Las dietas clásicas o todo lo que no sea un modo de aprender a comer no sirve de nada...

limitar harinas, azúcares, comer más proteína y grasas pero sin barra libre es un modo...

si ya llega un momento que nos estancamos en la pérdida de peso pues si queremos seguir perdiendo y entra dentro de lo razonable entonces ya ajuste fino...
y que yo sepa solo hay un modo de referencia para el ajuste fino... menos tocino y más mejillones... y sentido común... y moverseeeeeeeeeee... muy bien la natación...
y nada de prohibiciones... que nos apetece un dulce o helado se deja como postre de un sábado noche, domingo mediodía o fiestas de guardar... pero siempre manteniendo una disciplina que hay unas reglas para no entrar en modo caos...

---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 12:18 ----------

un modo de limitar un poco el consumo de alcohol sería tomar esa copita diaria de vino a modo de aperitivo o mientras lees o descansas y luego realizar las comidas con agua...
a excepción de las 2 comidas que más te gusten del finde, por ejemplo sábado noche y domingo mediodía (y fiestas de guardar) entonces realizar las comidas con la copita...
e intentar limitar el uso de bebidas fuertes como gin tonics o cubatas a esporádicos de finde...


----------



## sada (2 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> En nutrición sigue la filosofía de Las Mañanas de Mariló, menos ortodoxa pero más o menos similar en lo del pánico a las grasas. Yo recomiendo sus ejercicios a cualquiera que sea principiante y busque algo sencillito y eficaz, en sus consejos de nutrición hay cosas buenas y cosas menos buenas,
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2016 at 18:48 ----------





pues la verdad he empezado a hacer varios ejercicios, incluso en la oficina. shhh que no se entere nadie, pero paso muchas horas muertas con el culo sentado; y he pensado que podría optimizar mi tiempo de alguna manera, asi que hoy por ejemplo he hecho varios de brazos y glúteos, 3 veces como recomienda ella.
voy a ir haciendo una selección porque tiene muchos...y apartando los que pueda hacer en la ofi, que no requieran saltos ni grandes sofocos. ::::

gracias!


----------



## Clavisto (2 Ago 2016)

_Entonces, ¿por qué los humanos no abandonaron la agricultura cuando el plan fracasó? *En parte, porque hicieron falta generaciones para que los pequeños cambios se acumularan y transformaran la sociedad,* *y a esas alturas nadie recordaba que habían vivido de forma diferente*_

Magnífico. 

La puta historia del mundo.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Ago 2016)

Prefunta para Zapatitos, que sé hace deporte de fuerza.

Oye, hago saco cuatro días a la semana, unos 25 minutos o así, a buena hostia (nunca mejor dicho), tal y como aconsejáis. Suelo darle a eso de las doce del mediodía. Me despierto a eso de las 7 de la mañana y desayuno un té con cacao y miel, y un rato después un puñado de nueces de macadamia , dos aguacates y un kiwi. A veces, y sólo a veces, me como una latilla de sardinas o caballa con menestra de verduras a eso de las diez o media u once. Decir que apenas ceno un puñado de zanahorias y eventualmente otro de nueces de macadamia. Y con esto tiro bien, o eso me parece. Después, al acabar con el saco y tras una ducha bien fría, me como una manzana y una buena rodaja de sandía, o una cucharada del preparado aquel de Karlos (miel, mantequilla y cacao), pero hoy me sentía un tanto derroido de más y acabo de tomarme un pedazo de tortilla (¡Dios, como estaba!) y una cañita de cerveza.

¿Como lo ves?


----------



## zapatitos (2 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya te lo acaban de explicar:
> 
> - Si Iniesta publicita Kalise no me lo voy a creer (puesto que Kalise le pagará mucho dinero)
> - Cuando Neymar publicita natillas no me lo voy a creer (puesto que natillas le pagará mucho dinero).
> ...



El negocio está en que poco a poco cada vez más gente está consumiendo más productos sin gluten así que a ciertas compañías cada vez les va interesando más invertir en publicidad y el deporte es uno de los sitios más rentables donde invertir. El capitalismo y el consumismo lo abarca todo, hasta los que nos creemos muy antisistemas por hacer esto y lo otro no podemos escapar del todo del consumismo y el capitalismo. Además los productos sin gluten suelen ser mínimo un 40% más caros y la gente que los toma no tiene problemas en pagar mucho más así que son también un buen negocio.

Yo no digo que sea malo comer sin gluten y sin pasta y demás porquerías, solo digo que eso no es creible dentro del deporte profesional y que solo es publicidad engañosa porque el rendimiento deportivo con las pastas tradicionales con alto IG es mucho mayor que con las pastas integrales y/o sin gluten.

Tú te lo crees y todos los demás simplemente porque esos deportistas dicen lo que quereis oir, yo intento ser siempre objetivo y lo vuelvo a repetir, todos consumen carbohidratos rápidos a discreción en el formato que personalmente prefieran (pasta, pastelitos, suplementos líquidos, etc etc) porque hasta ahora es la única manera de rendir a ese nivel sin "explotar".

Para mí es muy sencillo, cuando Froome y demás afirman eso solo están haciendo publicidad subliminal para beneficiar a alguno de sus patrocinadores que le está soltando una buena pasta por ello. Eso es de primero en deporte profesional.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 14:47 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> *Prefunta para Zapatitos, que sé hace deporte de fuerza.
> 
> Oye, hago saco cuatro días a la semana, unos 25 minutos o así, a buena hostia (nunca mejor dicho), tal y como aconsejáis. Suelo darle a eso de las doce del mediodía. Me despierto a eso de las 7 de la mañana y desayuno un té con cacao y miel, y un rato después un puñado de nueces de macadamia , dos aguacates y un kiwi. A veces, y sólo a veces, me como una latilla de sardinas o caballa con menestra de verduras a eso de las diez o media u once. Decir que apenas ceno un puñado de zanahorias y eventualmente otro de nueces de macadamia. Y con esto tiro bien, o eso me parece. Después, al acabar con el saco y tras una ducha bien fría, me como una manzana y una buena rodaja de sandía, o una cucharada del preparado aquel de Karlos (miel, mantequilla y cacao), pero hoy me sentía un tanto derroido de más y acabo de tomarme un pedazo de tortilla (¡Dios, como estaba!) y una cañita de cerveza.
> 
> ¿Como lo ves?*



Depende siemrpe de tus objetivos, si el tuyo es simplemente cuidarte y estar en forma pues está bien, si tu objetivo es ser la mejor versión de tí mismo pues está fatal porque comer verduras y sardinas antes de dar al saco no es la manera de lograr ser tu mejor versión.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 14:52 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> *¿Y si la inflamación no es en el dedo gordo, o en el abdomen, sino en el set musculoesquelético concreto cuyo rendimiento el deportista necesita maximizar?*



Se tomará sin rechistar el cocktail que le prepare su chaman para solucionar o hacer llevadero ese problema y palante, dejar de hacer algo es darle una posibilidad de ventaja a tus rivales y dejar de ganar miles y miles de euros y eso duele bastante más que todas las lesiones y enfermedade crónicas que te puedan suponer competir a ese nivel, así que lo que diga tu chamán y palante.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 15:32 ----------




elouelei dijo:


> *- temperatura o punto de la cocina: me gusta mucho toda la comida muy muy muy hecha, casi a punto de quemarse. Ya sé que no es recomendable, y que es una rareza absurda, pero es lo que hay. He empezado a hacer grandes cantidades de verduras pochadas para tener siempre de base, y en un dedo de aceite (por lo menos) bueno dejo hacerse muy despacio varias cebollas, puerros, calabacines, pimientos, etc, todo cortado muy fino, hasta que se carameliza y está a punto de tostarse. Esto me sirve luego para acompañar todas las comidas de proteína. ¿Es bueno o recomendable dejar que la verdura se haga tanto? Por supuesto, el aceite no llega a humear, al contrario, se hace a temperatura media durante varias horas, pero tengo la duda.
> - sal: además de muy hecha, la comida me gusta muy salada. uso sal corriente para cocinar, pero en crudo uso siempre sal rosa, que en mis tiempos del yoga nos recomendaban por tener muchos más minerales. ¿influye esto en la pérdida o no pérdida de peso? porque comiendo LCHF es casi imposible comer dulce, así que estoy comiendo más salado que nunca.
> - café y tabaco: son dos hábitos muy arraigados, que ya sé que tengo que vigilar por la salud cardiovascular, y si me apuran hasta por estética, pero por ahora no me siento capaz de poner bajo control estas dos cosas. ¿hay un límite de café que no deberíamos sobrepasar? el mio es de cafetera eléctrica, bastante flojo, pero tomo varios cafés cortados a lo largo de la mañana, en taza mediana, y tengo la impresión de que ese hábito (no desayunar, ir rellenando la taza de café en la oficina a lo largo de la mañana) me ha hecho engordar bastante.
> - lo mismo con el tabaco: en teoría, no debería tener nada que ver con la pérdida o la ganancia de peso, pero muchas páginas más atrás un forero decía que entre un hombre que come el bar y está normal y otro que come en el mismo bar y tiene una barriga como un tonel la diferencia está en el alcohol y el tabaco. ¿Qué papel juega este último? Porque yo también he observado que cuando ves a una mujer de mi edad con seis meses de embarazo (y ningún niño en camino, claro), lo normal es que en algún momento veas a esa misma mujer encendiendo un cigarrillo.
> ...



1 - Yo bastantes veces cocino así pero ni de lejos llego al punto de tostarse, lo pocho que quede blandito y la pérdida de nutrientes es insignificante. De todas formas no entiendo la pregunta porque tú misma te respondes que sabes que no es recomendable, pero es lo que hay. 

2 - La sal sea rosa o color fosforito te hace retener líquidos y por tanto ganar peso en forma de agua. Si nos quieres retener líquidos pues hay que acostumbrarse a comer sin sal que tampoco es el fin del mundo, como tú decías antes es lo que hay.

3 - El café tiene beneficios para la salud siempre que tengas el corazón sano o no tengas problemas de circulación como por ejemplo las varices (el café es mortal para las varices) siempre que sea sin azúcar y una dosis de café "razonable", no es lo mismo que con azúcar al menos hasta que te acostumbra, pero es lo que hay.

4 - El tabaco puede provocar cambios a nivel hormonal y que puedas acumular más grasa en el abdomen (barriguita del fumador)

5 - No soy un experto ni muchísimo en natación pero a 33 minutos por kilómetro creo que lo raro sería que te fatigaras. Supongo que será como andar unos 3.5 Kms en 50 minutos, si te fatigas es porque estás muerto.

Y 6 y último - ¿Tienes miedo a comer más grasa mientras por otro lado te fumas más de una paquete de cigarrillos, te bebes dos otres copas de vino más algun gyn tonic y cuando fríes las verduras las quemas? Jamás podré entender al ser humano, sinceramente y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie ::

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> buenos días y gracias a todos por este hilo interesantísimo, que he tardado muchos días en leer entero. he aprendido mucho (quizá no haya encontrado aquí grandes respuestas, pero sí he aprendido mucho sobre qué preguntas hay que hacerse, y eso me parece lo importante).
> Por si alguien tiene tiempo y ganas de darme una opinión, me gustaría contarles mi caso. Les adelanto ya que es un TOCHO y que no es bonito.
> Mujer de 44 años, perfectamente sana (no premenopáusica y sin desarreglos por ahora, sin SOP, sin problemas hormonales), muy sedentaria (trabajo absorbente que me gusta mucho, pero en oficina y delante de un ordenador), madre de dos hijas sanas y ya crecidas sin problemas de peso, separada, muy ocupada, poco hábil con las cosas domésticas y mala cocinera.
> Nunca he pesado menos de 70 kilos desde que soy adulta, pero era lo que se llama un pedazo de mujer, de huesos grandes, caderas anchas, buenos hombros y brazos, más bien cuadrada pero fibrosa y proporcionada. He hecho deporte moderado a temporadas (natación, yoga y algo de bicicleta, pasear mucho).
> ...



Buen tocho para empezar
A ver si puedo decirte algunas cosas utiles:
- Cocinar pochando no esta mal pero no pases el punto de dorar. VAPORERA como uso habitual. Las verduras saben riquisimas.

- Para la verdura, bañalas en aove o ajioli de aove. Usa especias hay a miles y menos sal o mejor ninguna. Pasa como con el azucar despues de unos dias todo te sabra mas, su sabor real. Hay muchos mas sabores que salado y dulce.

- El cafe ni se te ocurra quitartelo. Acostumbrate a tomarlo sin nada o una puntita de miel. No se trata de tomar a todas horas pero no veo ningun problema en dos o tres al dia.

- De momento no se te ocurra mirar dietas Low Carb. Intenta tomar boniatos, calabazas, chirivias, zanahorias y un dia a la semana arroz, ademas de mucha verdura. Con quitar harinas y azucares vas sobrada de momento.

- Yo tambien soy fumador y al empezar la paleo mejore mucho mi capacidad pulmonar. Intenta fumar menos pero no te lances ahora a dejarlo. Notaras que aun fumando respiras mejor al seguir una dieta antinflamatoria.

- Alcohol: Intenta que no sea a diario. Si sales el finde tirale al vino. Cervezas no tomes en un par de meses. Luego esporadicamente no pasa nada.

- Lo de nadar ya que practicas se supone que tienes forma. Cambia el chip aunque nades menos distancia. Haz unos largos de calentamiento. Parate y haz piscinas ida y vuelta con toda la velocidad que puedas. Vuelves a pararte toma aire y asi hasta que notes los musculos cargados. Es una forma de hacer Hiit sin sobrecargarte con ejercicios de suelo. Correr y demas cuando hayas perdido peso (si quieres). Nadar es cojonudo no lo dejes.

Por lo demas grabate a fuego que no hay que temer las grasas, cuesta al principio.

Me gustara leer como va tu evolucion, animo y recuerda que aqui se llega por mejorar salud, no te obsesiones por perder peso rapido.

Un saludo.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *- Yo tambien soy fumador y al empezar la paleo mejore mucho mi capacidad pulmonar. Intenta fumar menos pero no te lances ahora a dejarlo. Notaras que aun fumando respiras mejor al seguir una dieta antinflamatoria.*



Pues el 3% de un cigarrillo es azúcar, que lo sepas.

Y te estás metiendo para el cuerpo pintura, tinte para el pelo, cera, amoniaco, veneno para ratas, alquitrán, cemento, líquido de baterias, veneno para piojos, material de aislamiento, líquido de embalsamar, combustible para cohetes, combustible para aviones, explosivos, radiación, disolvente industrial, pegamento y paro ya que me deprimo hasta yo.

Saludos.


----------



## elouelei (2 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si tu LCHF es tan LC que llegas a entrar en (o bordear el) estado de cetosis (menos de 50-70 gr de _net carbs_, o en cristiano, carbohidratos digeribles, al día), empezarás a drenar líquido a velocidad no despreciable. Durante los primeros días, sudarás más y harás (mucho) más pis.
> 
> Perderás dos o tres kilos casi sin sentir, pero no te lo creas, porque es todo agua, y drenar agua no es adelgazar de verdad.
> 
> ...



Gracias! Te haré caso con lo de la cinta métrica. Nunca me he medido el porcentaje de agua, grasa y demás, buscaré dónde hacerlo. Pero el peso para mí sí es un buen indicador, y la ropa más aún. Como he engordado tanto a lo largo de varios años, tengo todo un muestrario de tallas en el armario, y sé perfectamente cómo va la cosa atendiendo a "qué me cabe".

Te agradezco los comentarios sobre el café y el tabaco. Ya ves que tengo muchos frentes abiertos y ahora me interesa mucho saber qué es lo prioritario, y concentrarme ahi porque, como tú dices, no puedo pasar seis "monos" a la vez. Creo que te haré caso en no preocuparme ahora excesivamente de la sal y el café y tratar de aprender otras técnicas de cocina más sanas y perder la costumbre del vinito con la cena.

Gracias por tu tiempo y un saludo.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 21:48 ----------

Gracias, Karlos. ¿Entiendo que tú haces paleo? Si puedes, me gustaría que me explicaras por qué me recomiendas no quitar del todo los hidratos: por ahora (once días hoy) no he sentido la menor necesidad de ellos, y me siento llena de energía (a lo mejor solo es el subidón de "mira, soy capaz").

No he hecho hasta ahora trechos forzando velocidad en la piscina precisamente porque me da miedo "cargarme". Mi pregunta era sobre todo esa: si merece la pena hacer ejercicio más suave, pero continuado y durante un buen rato, casi una hora, o menos pero con más fuerza. ¿Crees que lo segundo?

Ya iré contando. Gracias y un saludo.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Buen tocho para empezar
> A ver si puedo decirte algunas cosas utiles:
> - Cocinar pochando no esta mal pero no pases el punto de dorar. VAPORERA como uso habitual. Las verduras saben riquisimas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clavisto (2 Ago 2016)

En mi caso la espoleta para dejar la insana vida que llevaba fue dejar de fumar; esto me llevo a dejar de beber y de todo lo demás y a ir poco a poco cuidando mi dieta.

Y no engordé, al contrario: cuando uno se ve capaz de dejar lo más heavy siente que puede con cualquier cosa.


La ducha fría MANDA.


Cuando dejé de fumar hace un año y medio pesaba 90 kilos; hoy, 70. Y mido 1´80


----------



## elouelei (2 Ago 2016)

Gracias por tu comentario, Alcoy. Creo que me expliqué mal: claro que no me tomo media botella de vino y un cubata a diario. Cae algún gintonic cuando salgo, y lo que sí hago casi a diario es ponerme un vino mientras hago la cena, o con la cena, o incluso después de la cena. Me gusta el vino bueno, suelo tener en casa, y he cogido la costumbre. Como le he contestado a otro forero antes, no es que me preocupe en exceso, pero prefiero ir apagando los fuegos uno a uno.
Me gusta lo que dices de no hacer dieta sino aprender a comer de otra forma. Ahí estamos. Gracias y un saludo.



ALCOY dijo:


> Para la "nueva"...
> 
> el tema alcohol, si son 2-3 copas de vino en cada comida y además gin tonic o cubata diario, yo si que lo vería excesivo y más en tema de salud...
> yo identificaría que una persona tiene problemas con el alcohol cuando necesita el consumo diario de bebidas fuertes tipo gin tonic-cubata...
> ...





---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 21:55 ----------

¡Veneno para piojos! ¡Para ratas! ¡Pegamento y disolvente a la vez! Me está pareciendo hasta barato...



zapatitos dijo:


> Pues el 3% de un cigarrillo es azúcar, que lo sepas.
> 
> Y te estás metiendo para el cuerpo pintura, tinte para el pelo, cera, amoniaco, veneno para ratas, alquitrán, cemento, líquido de baterias, veneno para piojos, material de aislamiento, líquido de embalsamar, combustible para cohetes, combustible para aviones, explosivos, radiación, disolvente industrial, pegamento y paro ya que me deprimo hasta yo.
> 
> Saludos.





---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 22:06 ----------

No me ofendes, claro que no, y te agradezco el tiempo y el interés, pero no me ayudas en nada. 1. por qué si pochas hasta dejar la comida blandita no pierdes nutrientes, y si la pasas hasta que se tuesta un poco sí? Es mi duda. 2. No creo que sepas de lo que estás hablando. 3. No tengo varices, y no tomo azúcar con el café, pero querría saber si mi costumbre de tomar café tiene efectos metabólicos (en los picos de glucosa y demás) que yo no conozca o entienda. 4. Me gustaría mucho saber de dónde sale ese dato sobre los efectos del tabaco. 5. Tienes razón en que el promedio de velocidad es ridículo, pero no creo que tanta gente con mucha mejor forma que yo sea capaz de nadar 50 minutos, ni rápido ni despacio. Y aclaro que nado a crawl, no a perrito y con la cabeza fuera. Hombre. 6. Pues sí, mira. Comer grasa es un cambio de paradigma muy drástico para mí, y me impresiona. 
Gracias por tu tiempo y un saludo.



1 - Yo bastantes veces cocino así pero ni de lejos llego al punto de tostarse, lo pocho que quede blandito y la pérdida de nutrientes es insignificante. De todas formas no entiendo la pregunta porque tú misma te respondes que sabes que no es recomendable, pero es lo que hay. 

2 - La sal sea rosa o color fosforito te hace retener líquidos y por tanto ganar peso en forma de agua. Si nos quieres retener líquidos pues hay que acostumbrarse a comer sin sal que tampoco es el fin del mundo, como tú decías antes es lo que hay.

3 - El café tiene beneficios para la salud siempre que tengas el corazón sano o no tengas problemas de circulación como por ejemplo las varices (el café es mortal para las varices) siempre que sea sin azúcar y una dosis de café "razonable", no es lo mismo que con azúcar al menos hasta que te acostumbra, pero es lo que hay.

4 - El tabaco puede provocar cambios a nivel hormonal y que puedas acumular más grasa en el abdomen (barriguita del fumador)

5 - No soy un experto ni muchísimo en natación pero a 33 minutos por kilómetro creo que lo raro sería que te fatigaras. Supongo que será como andar unos 3.5 Kms en 50 minutos, si te fatigas es porque estás muerto.

Y 6 y último - ¿Tienes miedo a comer más grasa mientras por otro lado te fumas más de una paquete de cigarrillos, te bebes dos otres copas de vino más algun gyn tonic y cuando fríes las verduras las quemas? Jamás podré entender al ser humano, sinceramente y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie ::

Saludos.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues el 3% de un cigarrillo es azúcar, que lo sepas.
> 
> Y te estás metiendo para el cuerpo pintura, tinte para el pelo, cera, amoniaco, veneno para ratas, alquitrán, cemento, líquido de baterias, veneno para piojos, material de aislamiento, líquido de embalsamar, combustible para cohetes, combustible para aviones, explosivos, radiación, disolvente industrial, pegamento y paro ya que me deprimo hasta yo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hamijo lo del coctel quimico soy consciente, pero algun vicio hay que tener. Lo del azucar del tabaco me parece una chorrada, ni que lo masticasemos.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Hamijo lo del coctel quimico soy consciente, pero algun vicio hay que tener. Lo del azucar del tabaco me parece una chorrada, ni que lo masticasemos.*



Algún vicio hay que tener por supuesto, el mío es el sexo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 23:30 ----------




elouelei dijo:


> *No me ofendes, claro que no, y te agradezco el tiempo y el interés, pero no me ayudas en nada. 1. por qué si pochas hasta dejar la comida blandita no pierdes nutrientes, y si la pasas hasta que se tuesta un poco sí? Es mi duda. 2. No creo que sepas de lo que estás hablando. 3. No tengo varices, y no tomo azúcar con el café, pero querría saber si mi costumbre de tomar café tiene efectos metabólicos (en los picos de glucosa y demás) que yo no conozca o entienda. 4. Me gustaría mucho saber de dónde sale ese dato sobre los efectos del tabaco. 5. Tienes razón en que el promedio de velocidad es ridículo, pero no creo que tanta gente con mucha mejor forma que yo sea capaz de nadar 50 minutos, ni rápido ni despacio. Y aclaro que nado a crawl, no a perrito y con la cabeza fuera. Hombre. 6. Pues sí, mira. Comer grasa es un cambio de paradigma muy drástico para mí, y me impresiona.
> Gracias por tu tiempo y un saludo.*
> .



[/QUOTE]

1 - Quemar la comida aumenta el dióxico de carbono que contienen los alimentos y aumenta la cantidad de toxinas que se acumulan en el organismo, aumentando los problemas digestivos y las probabilidades de varios tipos de canceres. Es lo que hay, después cada cual puede cocinar como le apetezca.

2 - La sal rosada no deja de ser sal y tener las propiedades negativas de cualquier sal. Normalmente nadie necesita sal extra porque la mayoría de los alimentos la contienen. La sal rosada dicen que tiene supuestos beneficios para la salud, yo dudo muchísimo que cualquier sal tenga esos beneficios para la salud aunque cabe la posibilidad que en la sal rosada el sodio vaya acompañado de algún elemento desconocido con propiedades beneficiosas para la salud. Aún siendo el caso yo no la tocaría ni con un palo porque no deja de ser sal y eso la convierte en peligrosa, pero allá cada cual que es su cuerpo.

3 - El café solo sin nada más no engorda, al contrario incluso puede ayudar a adelgazar siguiendo ciertos parámetros.

4 - De un estudio de la Universidad de Cambridge sobre 22.000 británicos publicado en Obesity Research y en The British Medical Journal, en él se descubrió que el tabaco puede distribuir mal la grasa tendiendo a almacenarla en el abdomen. Encontraron dos posibles explicaciones: una que fumar tenga efectos estrogénicos y dos que el tabaco actua sobre el almacenamiento de los ácidos grasos.

5 - A ver, yo no critico si es deprisa o despacio que cada cual con su cuerpo hace lo que quiere, simplemente que sin ser un experto en natación (que no lo soy ni de lejos) no me parece un ritmo lo suficientemente exigente como para perder el fuelle y notar los efectos negativos del tabaco sobre la respiración, nada más. Si fuera exigente lo notarías como en cualquier otro ejercicio. Ritmo exigente se entiende a estar por encima del 60% de tu capacidad máxima donde casi todo el mundo comienza poco a poco a estar falto de oxígeno. No critico que vayas a tu ritmillo que si te va bien así pues adelante.

6 - Yo solo te digo que siempre me ha sorprendido que gente que se mete para el cuerpo una cajetilla de tabaco y unos cuantos cubatas sin despeinarse entre en Modo Pánico ON ante la tesitura de tener que comerse 100 gr de panceta. Te estás j.odiendo los pulmones, el corazón y el hígado con el tabaco y el alcohol pero el enemigo intocable e innombrable es la grasa. 

Me entra la risa floja con estas cosas que tiene la gente, que quieres que te diga y que le voy a hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> Gracias! Te haré caso con lo de la cinta métrica. Nunca me he medido el porcentaje de agua, grasa y demás, buscaré dónde hacerlo. Pero el peso para mí sí es un buen indicador, y la ropa más aún. Como he engordado tanto a lo largo de varios años, tengo todo un muestrario de tallas en el armario, y sé perfectamente cómo va la cosa atendiendo a "qué me cabe".
> 
> Te agradezco los comentarios sobre el café y el tabaco. Ya ves que tengo muchos frentes abiertos y ahora me interesa mucho saber qué es lo prioritario, y concentrarme ahi porque, como tú dices, no puedo pasar seis "monos" a la vez. Creo que te haré caso en no preocuparme ahora excesivamente de la sal y el café y tratar de aprender otras técnicas de cocina más sanas y perder la costumbre del vinito con la cena.
> 
> ...



Lo de los hidratos te lo explico primero. Aqui hay gente que hace dietas cetogenicas para perder peso, algunos por buenos motivos. Evidentemente funcionan, pero me parecen saludables a largo plazo? Pues no.

Hemos evolucionado tomando los hidratos que nos da la naturaleza, aqui hablamos de quitar solo los refinados, no los otros. Los hidratos presentes en verduras, tuberculos, frutos secos y frutas obligan al organismo a extraerlos del alimento, no vienen refinados y por lo tanto el pico de insulina es menor y el efecto de acumulacion de grasas no nos debe de preocupar tanto. ADEMAS esos hidratos naturales vienen acompañados de vitaminas y minerales, son hidratos 'llenos'. Yo no renunciaria a esos micronutrientes por adelgazar rapido.

Por favor distingamos los hidratos refinados harina y azucares de los otros.

Solo debes tener cuidado durante unos meses con las patatas (son almidon) y la fruta en exceso, sobre todo las muy dulces.

El tema de la natacion tiene una ventaja, es muy dificil sobrecargarte muscularmente e imposible sobrecargar articulaciones. Cuando aun se tiene sobrepeso es el deporte ideal.

Si haces series rapidas simplemente pararas cuando te canses para seguir al rato. La ventaja de cualquier rutina de alta intensidad es que produce un aumento del metabolismo y de masa muscular. Eso en si mismo te pondra en un tono mas alto y quemaras mas grasa el resto del dia. El Sr Rauxa te lo podra explicar mejor. Te estoy diciendo que menos distancia y mas intensidad te dara mejor resultado.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Ago 2016)

Tema natación.

Dice que hace 1500m en 50 minutos. Eso es un ritmo bastante lento. Un nadador/triatleta de con muy buena técnica te hace un 1500 en 16-17 minutos, y ya conforme la técnica es peor, aumentan los minutos. Hacer un 1500 en 20 minutos por ejemplo, es una marca buena.

Es cierto que no se cargan los músculos y articulaciones...pero hasta cierto punto. Es muy frecuente lo del "hombro de nadador" que es un dolor que surge en el hombro al realizar la fase aérea o recobro en el estilo crol. En general, con descanso se suele ir este dolor si no se llega a hacer crónico.

Pero vaya, que aun así la florera ya se hace sus 1500 m, por lo que en vez de hacer eso de un tiron, yo iría cambiando a hacer series con otros ejercicios hasta completar 1500-2000 metros

Por ejemplo:
-200 m de calentamiento, alternando diferentes estilos.
- 6x25 m cada 45 segundos (150 m)
-100 m pies de crol con tabla y aletas(100m)
-6x50m con aletas cada 1'15 minutos(300m)
-técnica: punto muerto, pullbody, respiración ida 3 vuelta 5,pies sin tabla ni aletas...(300m)
-4x25 m muy fuertes descansando 45 segundos (100m)
-2x200m, una con aletas y otras sin aletas(400m)
-estiramientos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de los hidratos te lo explico primero. Aqui hay gente que hace dietas cetogenicas para perder peso, algunos por buenos motivos. Evidentemente funcionan, pero me parecen saludables a largo plazo? Pues no.
> 
> Hemos evolucionado tomando los hidratos que nos da la naturaleza, aqui hablamos de quitar solo los refinados, no los otros. Los hidratos presentes en verduras, tuberculos, frutos secos y frutas obligan al organismo a extraerlos del alimento, no vienen refinados y por lo tanto el pico de insulina es menor y el efecto de acumulacion de grasas no nos debe de preocupar tanto. ADEMAS esos hidratos naturales vienen acompañados de vitaminas y minerales, son hidratos 'llenos'. Yo no renunciaria a esos micronutrientes por adelgazar rapido.



Sobre si son o no saludables a largo plazo (le dice uno que va para 3 meses en cetosis, y tan pichi), habría mucho que hablar y discutir.

Sobre cómo hemos evolucionado, el mismo hecho de que exista la cetosis demuestra que al menos parte de nuestra evolución se ha desarrollado en un entorno de carestía o ausencia de carbohidratos. Es decir, que ese tipo de alimentación TAMBIÉN es parte de nuestro acervo genético, de nuestra capacidad de adaptación al medio.

Al fin y a la postre, el homo sapiens ha sobrevivido a cuatro glaciaciones y ha sido capaz de sobrevivir y medrar en los lugares más inhóspitos de la tierra, desde los grandes desiertos hasta las tierras heladas subpolares.

Y en cualquier caso, le propongo el siguiente postulado, para que me lo reflexione:

"Un sobrepeso de más del 30% supone un daño y un riesgo a la salud mayor que una dieta cetogénica"

Pero vamos, que en cualquier caso, tampoco es estrictamente necesario bajar hasta cetosis. Sólo es más eficiente para deshacerse de la grasa sobrante (una dieta cetogénica bien planteada respeta el músculo: un servidor va por 12 kg, de los cuales más de 9 son de grasa) lo cual en una situación de sobrepeso importante es crucial, tanto para mantener la motivación como para preservar el metabolismo.



> El tema de la natacion tiene una ventaja, es muy dificil sobrecargarte muscularmente e imposible sobrecargar articulaciones. Cuando aun se tiene sobrepeso es el deporte ideal.
> 
> Si haces series rapidas simplemente pararas cuando te canses para seguir al rato. La ventaja de cualquier rutina de alta intensidad es que produce un aumento del metabolismo y de masa muscular. Eso en si mismo te pondra en un tono mas alto y quemaras mas grasa el resto del dia. El Sr Rauxa te lo podra explicar mejor. Te estoy diciendo que menos distancia y mas intensidad te dara mejor resultado.



Otra ventaja de la natación con respecto a la calistenia es que, a medida que pierdes peso y mejoras tu forma física, el ejercicio se vuelve cada vez más intenso en lugar de menos.

Es decir, en un ejercicio calisténico normal, como por ejemplo, unas dominadas, a medida que vas perdiendo peso cada vez tienes que esforzarte menos, hasta el punto de que lo normal es ponerse lastre.

En la natación, a medida que pierdes grasa y ganas músculo, tu densidad corporal aumenta, con lo que cada vez tienes que hacer un mayor esfuerzo para mantenerte a flote.


----------



## Raullucu (3 Ago 2016)

Zapatitos, una duda respecto a la sal (bueno, que conteste quien quiera):

Yo solía tomar muy poca y tenía una tensión siempre perfecta en los chequeos que me hacía. Desde que como bien me ha bajado bastante. Descartado ningún problema de salud, lo peor es que hay veces que estás desganado y no te apetece hacer mucha actividad, amén de no tener la cabeza al 100%. La cosa ha mejorado bastante aumentando la sal que consumo, ¿hay alguna alternativa para aumentar la tensión sin utilizar la sal?

Un saludo.


----------



## bambum (3 Ago 2016)

Esto os va a gustar.

Comer pasta podría ayudarte a adelgazar

Después de muchos años demonizando los hidratos y prohibiéndolos con el objetivo perder algunos kilos, por fin tenemos el estudio que otorga un lugar a la pasta en una dieta equilibrada.

Un estudio publicado en el Nutrition & Diabetes journal confirma que la pasta podría ayudar a reducir unos centímetros de cintura, en lugar de ayudarte a coger peso. Sin embargo, cabe destacar que este estudio ha sido llevado a cabo por investigadores del Insituto Neuromed de Pozzilli (y por todos es sabido que los italianos son los reyes de la pasta).

El estudio realizado acerca de los hábitos alimentarios y el IMC de más de 23.000 sujetos de diferentes partes de Italia desvela que no existe relación entre el consumo de pasta y la subida de peso. De hecho, se ha concluido que quienes consumen estos hidratos de forma regular pero con moderación tienen una circunferencia menor de la cintura y una proporción mayor entre esta y la cadera.

"Mediante el análisis de los datos antropométricos de cada individuo y sus hábitos alimentarios, hemos visto que el consumo de pasta, en contra del pensamiento común, no está asociado al aumento de peso, sino todo lo contrario," afirma George Puinus, co-autor del reportaje. "Nuestros datos muestran que disfrutar de la pasta de acuerdo a las necesidades individuales contribuye a un índice de masa corporal saludable, una menor circunferencia de la cintura y una mejor proporción entre la cintura y la cadera."

Con esto, no quiere decir que se recomiende comer un plato de carbonara precocinada cada día, sino que la clave para que la pasta sea saludable está en consumirla a partir de las bases de una dieta mediterránea; es decir, acompañada con ingredientes como el aceite de oliva, vegetales o pescado.

Por lo tanto, los carbohidratos están permitidos, aunque siempre con moderación. Suena obvio, pero esta es una gran noticia en el mundo de las dietas más caprichosas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Ago 2016)

bambum dijo:


> Esto os va a gustar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh.

Empezamos ya mal, con un titular engañoso.
Dice que "*Comer pasta podría ayudarte a adelgaza*r", pese a que lo que dice el estudio es que un consumo moderado de pasta *no parece ayudarte a engordar*. Creo que la diferencia entre esas dos afirmaciones es notoria.

Continúa diciendo, falsamente, que la pasta podría ayudarte a reducir centímetros de cintura, porque el estudio ha concluido que los sujetos que comen pasta con moderación presentan menor circunferencia abdominal y mejor relación cintura-cadera... ¿Pero mejor que quienes? ¿Mejor que los que no comen pasta? ¿Mejor que los que la comen sin moderación? ¿Es el consumo de pasta la única diferencia entre los sujetos estudiados?

Seguimos para bingo: el articulista asume que la correlación detectada es causalidad, que es el consumo de pasta el que causa una salud mejor y un menor peso. Pero ¿Y si los que consumen pasta con moderación y de acuerdo a sus necesidades estuvieran delgados no por la pasta, sino porque son gente moderada que consume *en general* en función de sus necesidades?

¿No sería mejor, para comprobar el efecto de la pasta en la dieta, estudiar la reacción del cuerpo a un CAMBIO en los hábitos alimentarios?

Por lo demás,

Today, in unbiased studies of the world...

- Un instituto ruso descubre que el vodka cura el cáncer
- Universidades americanas desvelan el potencial nutritivo de la hamburguesa
- La Fundación para la Promoción del Chorizo de Guijuelo descubre efectos antioxidantes en los bocatas de chorizo frito


----------



## zapatitos (3 Ago 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> *Tema natación.
> 
> Dice que hace 1500m en 50 minutos. Eso es un ritmo bastante lento. Un nadador/triatleta de con muy buena técnica te hace un 1500 en 16-17 minutos, y ya conforme la técnica es peor, aumentan los minutos. Hacer un 1500 en 20 minutos por ejemplo, es una marca buena.
> 
> ...



Yo ya digo que no se mucho sobre natación pero supongo que en la práctica será como correr osease antes de ponerte a hacer series e intensidad primero tendrás que tener un mínimo de acondicionamiento físico porque si no te arriesgas a tener problemas físicos serios por poner un ejemplo:

Antes de ponerte a hacer fartlek deberías de ser capaz de hacerte 5 Kms en alrededor de 6 minutos el Kilómetro.

Antes de ponerte a hacer series deberías de ser capaz de hacerte 5-10 Km en alrededor de 4.30 minutos el Kilómetro.

No se como se traducirá eso a la natación porque ya digo que no es lo mío pero si pones a la forera a hacer intensidad sin tener un acondicionamiento físico para ello lo más probable es que la destrozes y más siendo fumadora y termine hasta aborreciendo el ejercicio físico como he visto a muchísimos que han querido ir demasiado deprisa para su nivel.

En mi opinión lo primero que tiene que hacer la forera es marcarse un tiempo para hacerse ese 1500 y trabajar para conseguirlo. Y a partir de ahí comenzar a meter más intensidad.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 11:32 ----------




Raullucu dijo:


> *Zapatitos, una duda respecto a la sal (bueno, que conteste quien quiera):
> 
> Yo solía tomar muy poca y tenía una tensión siempre perfecta en los chequeos que me hacía. Desde que como bien me ha bajado bastante. Descartado ningún problema de salud, lo peor es que hay veces que estás desganado y no te apetece hacer mucha actividad, amén de no tener la cabeza al 100%. La cosa ha mejorado bastante aumentando la sal que consumo, ¿hay alguna alternativa para aumentar la tensión sin utilizar la sal?
> 
> Un saludo.*



Si has descartado que sea por otros problemas de salud (como falta de hierro que suele ser muy común) lo que puedes hacer:

- Beber la suficiente agua para evitar la deshidratación.
- Evitar baños y duchas calientes, saunas, etc etc etc evitar en lo posible el calor.
- Evitar totalmente el alcohol.
- Tomar café y/o té.
- Especias como la cúrcuma, canela, jengibre pueden ayudar a subir la tensión.
- En tu caso si es razonable consumir algo de sal en las comidas, pero tampoco te pases.

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (3 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo ya digo que no se mucho sobre natación pero supongo que en la práctica será como correr osease antes de ponerte a hacer series e intensidad primero tendrás que tener un mínimo de acondicionamiento físico porque si no te arriesgas a tener problemas físicos serios por poner un ejemplo:
> 
> Antes de ponerte a hacer fartlek deberías de ser capaz de hacerte 5 Kms en alrededor de 6 minutos el Kilómetro.
> 
> ...



Partiendo de la base que el deporte profesional no es sano, no creo que la forera quiera participar en las próximas olimpiadas.

Si se encuentra a gusto con el ritmo que lleva, la dejaría como está. Lo importante es que se mueva todos los días y ejercite el cuerpo, que luego vienen las lesiones y los lloros.


----------



## euforion (3 Ago 2016)

En cuanto al café, ¿habéis notado que os sabe diferente?

Yo, por ejemplo, cuando me quité el azucar y la leche, me hice el café simplemente calentando un vaso de agua en el microondas y añadiendo dos cucharaditas y no pude bebermelo, me sabía asqueroso y lo dejé también. Ahora me dio por hacerlo y me sabe dulce y nada asqueroso, el amargor simplemente había desaparecido y me lo bebí de una sentada. 


¿Le ha pasado a alguien más?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (3 Ago 2016)

euforion dijo:


> En cuanto al café, ¿habéis notado que os sabe diferente?
> 
> Yo, por ejemplo, cuando me quité el azucar y la leche, me hice el café simplemente calentando un vaso de agua en el microondas y añadiendo dos cucharaditas y no pude bebermelo, me sabía asqueroso y lo dejé también. Ahora me dio por hacerlo y me sabe dulce y nada asqueroso, el amargor simplemente había desaparecido y me lo bebí de una sentada.
> 
> ...



Sí que se nota... Y si ahora pruebas una coca cola o similar seguramente te parezca empalagosa a más no poder.

Enhorabuena, ya puedes disfrutar del sabor real de las cosas


----------



## Raullucu (3 Ago 2016)

euforion dijo:


> En cuanto al café, ¿habéis notado que os sabe diferente?
> 
> Yo, por ejemplo, cuando me quité el azucar y la leche, me hice el café simplemente calentando un vaso de agua en el microondas y añadiendo dos cucharaditas y no pude bebermelo, me sabía asqueroso y lo dejé también. Ahora me dio por hacerlo y me sabe dulce y nada asqueroso, el amargor simplemente había desaparecido y me lo bebí de una sentada.
> 
> ...



Pues en mi caso estoy disfrutando más que nunca de mis cafés. Entre tener el gusto curado del azúcar e incluir mantequilla y cacao en la combinación, he descubierto un nuevo mundo de sabores


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo ya digo que no se mucho sobre natación pero supongo que en la práctica será como correr osease antes de ponerte a hacer series e intensidad primero tendrás que tener un mínimo de acondicionamiento físico porque si no te arriesgas a tener problemas físicos serios por poner un ejemplo:
> 
> Antes de ponerte a hacer fartlek deberías de ser capaz de hacerte 5 Kms en alrededor de 6 minutos el Kilómetro.
> 
> ...



El entreno que he puesto ed un ejemplo.

Por supuesto que la forera de buenas a primeras no se puede meter eso. Y mas sin saber como va de técnica. Era una forma de ver que en vez de hacer 30 largos de 50m o 60 largos de 25m del tirón, que pueda meter pequeños cambios de velocidad, que use también herramientas de natación como las aletas, el pullbody, la tabla, y pequeños ejercicios que harán que su condición física vaya a mejor y mejore algo de técnica.

Todo dentro de las posibilidades que ella tiene al ser fumadora y que ha echo poca actividad física


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2016)

Zapatitos..vaya agujetas tengo con los vídeos estos de Susana Yabar.. no siento las piernas..y parece que son flojos.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Zapatitos..vaya agujetas tengo con los vídeos estos de Susana Yabar.. no siento las piernas..y parece que son flojos.*



Yo te dije que eran sencillitos de hacer no que no sufras con ellos 

Paciencia que Zamora no se hizo en una hora, sobre todo no te sobrentrenes. Y come bien.

Saludos.


----------



## elouelei (3 Ago 2016)

Gracias a los dos por las opiniones. En el fondo me tranquiliza ver que no hay acuerdo entre los que saben. Por supuesto, ya que hago el esfuerzo, me gustaria optimizarlo, pero por ahora, y con menos de quince días de actividad después de AÑOS sin hacer NADA, me conformo con seguir yendo. Me ha gustado la idea de ir bajando el tiempo para hacer 1.500, creo que eso tiene sentido. Empezaré a hacer los 1.500 en el menor tiempo posible, y luego acabaré la hora haciendo lo que se pueda "a más a más". Ya les contaré. Saludos.




Pichorrica dijo:


> El entreno que he puesto ed un ejemplo.
> 
> Por supuesto que la forera de buenas a primeras no se puede meter eso. Y mas sin saber como va de técnica. Era una forma de ver que en vez de hacer 30 largos de 50m o 60 largos de 25m del tirón, que pueda meter pequeños cambios de velocidad, que use también herramientas de natación como las aletas, el pullbody, la tabla, y pequeños ejercicios que harán que su condición física vaya a mejor y mejore algo de técnica.
> 
> Todo dentro de las posibilidades que ella tiene al ser fumadora y que ha echo poca actividad física





---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 22:00 ----------

Gracias, miraré el estudio sobre el tabaco. Lo que dices sobre la comida quemada también parece razonable, pero repito que no quemo nada, no creo que sea lo mismo quemar que pochar hasta que se carameliza. Y por cierto, no suelo entrar en modo pánico on por casi nada: creo que en esta vida he entendido casi todo lo que me han explicado bien, y en este tema del metabolismo hay muchas cosas que no entiendo y cuyas relaciones me cuesta establecer (o deducir), por eso pregunto. No lo veo razón para esas frases despectivas e innecesarias. Saludos.

][/QUOTE]

1 - Quemar la comida aumenta el dióxico de carbono que contienen los alimentos y aumenta la cantidad de toxinas que se acumulan en el organismo, aumentando los problemas digestivos y las probabilidades de varios tipos de canceres. Es lo que hay, después cada cual puede cocinar como le apetezca.

2 - La sal rosada no deja de ser sal y tener las propiedades negativas de cualquier sal. Normalmente nadie necesita sal extra porque la mayoría de los alimentos la contienen. La sal rosada dicen que tiene supuestos beneficios para la salud, yo dudo muchísimo que cualquier sal tenga esos beneficios para la salud aunque cabe la posibilidad que en la sal rosada el sodio vaya acompañado de algún elemento desconocido con propiedades beneficiosas para la salud. Aún siendo el caso yo no la tocaría ni con un palo porque no deja de ser sal y eso la convierte en peligrosa, pero allá cada cual que es su cuerpo.

3 - El café solo sin nada más no engorda, al contrario incluso puede ayudar a adelgazar siguiendo ciertos parámetros.

4 - De un estudio de la Universidad de Cambridge sobre 22.000 británicos publicado en Obesity Research y en The British Medical Journal, en él se descubrió que el tabaco puede distribuir mal la grasa tendiendo a almacenarla en el abdomen. Encontraron dos posibles explicaciones: una que fumar tenga efectos estrogénicos y dos que el tabaco actua sobre el almacenamiento de los ácidos grasos.

5 - A ver, yo no critico si es deprisa o despacio que cada cual con su cuerpo hace lo que quiere, simplemente que sin ser un experto en natación (que no lo soy ni de lejos) no me parece un ritmo lo suficientemente exigente como para perder el fuelle y notar los efectos negativos del tabaco sobre la respiración, nada más. Si fuera exigente lo notarías como en cualquier otro ejercicio. Ritmo exigente se entiende a estar por encima del 60% de tu capacidad máxima donde casi todo el mundo comienza poco a poco a estar falto de oxígeno. No critico que vayas a tu ritmillo que si te va bien así pues adelante.

6 - Yo solo te digo que siempre me ha sorprendido que gente que se mete para el cuerpo una cajetilla de tabaco y unos cuantos cubatas sin despeinarse entre en Modo Pánico ON ante la tesitura de tener que comerse 100 gr de panceta. Te estás j.odiendo los pulmones, el corazón y el hígado con el tabaco y el alcohol pero el enemigo intocable e innombrable es la grasa. 

Me entra la risa floja con estas cosas que tiene la gente, que quieres que te diga y que le voy a hacer.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 22:06 ----------

Ya he contestado algo sobre esto en otro lado, Pichorrica (¿no encontraste un nick más pintón?), pero me gustaría preguntarte más en detalle: esta serie que me recomiendas, ¿la harías a partir de qué tiempo en 1.500? Es decir, entiendo que mientras tarde casi una hora en hacer 60 largos no tiene sentido meterme en machadas, pero ¿qué sería razonable entonces? Empezar esta serie cuando haga 1.500 digamos en media hora? Porque la verdad es que me encantaría hacerla. Gracias.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 22:12 ----------

PORQUE FLOTAS. Me parto. A partir de ahora, cuando a la altura de los cuarenta y tantos largos empiece a pensar (que lo pienso, claro) "pero, por qué estoy yo aquí", me contestaré PORQUE FLOTAS. Saludos, amigo 

La explicación de por qué puedes nadar es tan sencilla que sonroja: *porque flotas.*

Cuando haces cualquier ejercicio físico, la principal e ineludible carga a la que te sometes es *la tuya propia*. Tabaquismo aparte, cuando corres o subes escaleras te ahogas porque *llevas una mochila de 20 kg de grasa a la espalda*.

¿Alguna vez se te ocurrió subir escaleras con una de tus nenas en brazos cuando ya tenían cinco o seis añitos? Como para no perder el resuello ¿no?

Pero en una piscina, sucede TODO LO CONTRARIO. La densidad de la grasa es ligeramente inferior a la del agua, con lo que cuanto más gorda (con perdón), más flotas, y menos esfuerzo requieres para mantenerte a flote.

Y sucede que para nadar (sobre todo tranquilamente) lo que más cansa es mantenerse a flote.

Además, la natación te permite ejercitarte sin someter a tus articulaciones (que, asumámoslo, no están diseñadas para aguantar una sobrecarga permanente del 30%) a una tralla insostenible.

No es casualidad que a los ancianos, para que hagan ejercicio, se les recomiende nadar, aquagym y similares.

Sobre rendimiento del ejercicio y esas vainas, otros te podrán recomendar mejor que yo (que he sido toda la vida, sedentario no, lo siguiente), pero a mí me está funcionando muy bien el HIIT (que en esencia son series de ejercicios de alta intensidad en periodos cortos de tiempo y con pequeños descansos entre medias, tipo 20 segundos a tope y 10 descansando). Hay que ser muy perro para no sacar 10 minutos al día, y luego vas como una moto.



Por cierto, y para terminar, mi cruzada personal: *el peso es un indicador de mierda para saber si adelgazas o no*.

Adelgazar de verdad es perder grasa, todo lo demás es información sesgada que sólo sirve para despistarnos, cuando no directamente contraproducente (perder músculo no es adelgazar, es perder salud y asfaltar el camino hacia la obesidad permanente).

Así que, recomendación: quítale las pilas a la báscula y cómprate una cinta métrica.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zapatitos (3 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> Gracias, miraré el estudio sobre el tabaco. Lo que dices sobre la comida quemada también parece razonable, pero repito que no quemo nada, no creo que sea lo mismo quemar que pochar hasta que se carameliza. Y por cierto, no suelo entrar en modo pánico on por casi nada: creo que en esta vida he entendido casi todo lo que me han explicado bien, y en este tema del metabolismo hay muchas cosas que no entiendo y cuyas relaciones me cuesta establecer (o deducir), por eso pregunto. *No lo veo razón para esas frases despectivas e innecesarias. Saludos.*



¿Qué frases despectivas? ¿Decirle a alguien que entra en Modo Pánico On es despectivo? :8:

Pero que sensibles que sois por favor, va a haber que estudiar la Carrera de Diplomacia para dirigirse a vosotros ::

Sobre quemar la comida, no se cuanto la quemarás. Yo solo te digo lo que le pasa cuando se quema, obviamente cuanto menos se quema menos dióxido de carbono y menos cancerígenos tendrá pero seguirá siendo perjudicial.

Pochar o sudar no es caramelizar no se de donde sacas eso, es calentar un alimento al mínimo en agua, aceite, caldo u otro líquido hasta que queda blandito.

Saludos.


----------



## elouelei (3 Ago 2016)

Bueno, perdona, quizá no fuera despectivo: pero eso de "hay que ver, me echo las manos a la cabeza con las cosas que tiene la gente, por un lado hacen no sé qué y luego entran en modo pánico"... me sonó con tonito. Gracias por tu ayuda, un saludo.


----------



## Dugongo (3 Ago 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Zapatitos, una duda respecto a la sal (bueno, que conteste quien quiera):
> 
> Yo solía tomar muy poca y tenía una tensión siempre perfecta en los chequeos que me hacía. Desde que como bien me ha bajado bastante. Descartado ningún problema de salud, lo peor es que hay veces que estás desganado y no te apetece hacer mucha actividad, amén de no tener la cabeza al 100%. La cosa ha mejorado bastante aumentando la sal que consumo, ¿hay alguna alternativa para aumentar la tensión sin utilizar la sal?
> 
> Un saludo.



Sube mas la tensión la fructosa (si tomas mucha, como les pasa a los usanos que en los refrescos van cargados de HFCS) que la sal. Lo de la sal es un mito, la sube muy poquito. Los estudios más recientes han echado a la basura muchas de esas creencias.

El café sí te puede ayudar tanto con la tensión como con la desgana. 

Y luego a cada uno le suben con moderación esos números ciertas cosas. No tiene por qué ser tirarte en paracaídas. Desde echar un polvo a ver una película de acción o escuchar cierto tipos de música...

Mi opinión sobre la sal, por si a alguien le interesa. El cuerpo necesita determinado equilibrio de minerales. La sal de verdad (la natural no refinada) lleva una gran variedad de ellos. Tomar NaCl no aporta gran cosa. Tomar el mix que llevan ciertas otras sales "crudas", sí. Y no vale cualquiera en bote bonito y caro. 

Cuando el cuerpo está falto de algunos minerales dan antojos de comida salada. Por ejemplo, cuando tras periodos de estrés agotamos a las suprarrenales o cuando en verano sudamos más. Si no le damos lo que nos falta sino un pobre reemplazo o la abstinencia, nos seguirá pidiendo salado. Eso, en cristiano significa hambre. Y como no es hambre por falta de energía, significa sobrecomer y por tanto engordar. 

La sal buena además da más sensación de salado a igualdad de cantidad. Y la sed de sal no sólo la calma la sal. Alimentos no salados a veces cumplen la función. La otra función de la sal, que es como potenciador del sabor, también la puedes hacer a veces con otros condimentos como la mostaza (obviamente el glutamato monosodico no es una opción)


Raullucu dijo:


> Zapatitos, una duda respecto a la sal (bueno, que conteste quien quiera):
> 
> Yo solía tomar muy poca y tenía una tensión siempre perfecta en los chequeos que me hacía. Desde que como bien me ha bajado bastante. Descartado ningún problema de salud, lo peor es que hay veces que estás desganado y no te apetece hacer mucha actividad, amén de no tener la cabeza al 100%. La cosa ha mejorado bastante aumentando la sal que consumo, ¿hay alguna alternativa para aumentar la tensión sin utilizar la sal?
> 
> Un saludo.



Sube mas la tensión la fructosa (si tomas mucha, como les pasa a los usanos que en los refrescos van cargados de HFCS) que la sal. Lo de la sal es un mito, la sube muy poquito. Los estudios más recientes han echado a la basura muchas de esas creencias.

El café sí te puede ayudar tanto con la tensión como con la desgana. 

Y luego a cada uno le suben con moderación esos números ciertas cosas. No tiene por qué ser tirarte en paracaídas. Desde echar un polvo a ver una película de acción o escuchar cierto tipos de música...

Mi opinión sobre la sal, por si a alguien le interesa. El cuerpo necesita determinado equilibrio de minerales. La sal de verdad (la natural no refinada) lleva una gran variedad de ellos. Tomar NaCl no aporta gran cosa. Tomar el mix que llevan ciertas otras sales "crudas", sí. Y no vale cualquiera en bote bonito y caro. 

Cuando el cuerpo está falto de algunos minerales dan antojos de comida salada. Por ejemplo, cuando tras periodos de estrés agotamos a las suprarrenales o cuando en verano sudamos más. Si no le damos lo que nos falta sino un pobre reemplazo o la abstinencia, nos seguirá pidiendo salado. Eso, en cristiano significa hambre. Y como no es hambre por falta de energía, significa sobrecomer y por tanto engordar. 

La sal buena además da más sensación de salado a igualdad de cantidad. Y la sed de sal no sólo la calma la sal. Alimentos no salados a veces cumplen la función. La otra función de la sal, que es como potenciador del sabor


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Ago 2016)

Pues puedes hacer 300m, descansas y te hidratas. Unos 100m a pies con una tabla en la mano y sobretodo mucha patada(este ejercicio quema mucho). Descansas, te haces una ronda de 200m suaves con un pullbody en los muslos y descansas. A continuación te haces 4x100m, con los primeros 25 a un ritmo alto y los demás vas deslizando. Entre 100 y 100 decansas y te hidratas. Y ya un 200 con aletas y el ultimo 200 sin aletas para ir soltando.

Como verás, no hay nada del otro mundo, pero tienes pies, tienes unas pequeñas series, tienes técnica, y pequeños cambios de ritmos que notaras como al cambiar de un ejercicio a otro la forma de nadar cambiará según si vas deslizando(nadando sin apenas esfuerzo, lo que es deslizando), el nadar normal o el nadar rápido en las pequeñas miniseries


----------



## Panko21 (3 Ago 2016)

Cual es entonces la mejor sal y donde comprarla


----------



## kilipdg (4 Ago 2016)

euforion dijo:


> En cuanto al café, ¿habéis notado que os sabe diferente?
> 
> Yo, por ejemplo, cuando me quité el azucar y la leche, me hice el café simplemente calentando un vaso de agua en el microondas y añadiendo dos cucharaditas y no pude bebermelo, me sabía asqueroso y lo dejé también. Ahora me dio por hacerlo y me sabe dulce y nada asqueroso, el amargor simplemente había desaparecido y me lo bebí de una sentada.
> 
> ...



Yo sólo te digo que ayer sin ir mas lejos me saqué un café de la máquina del curro y se me olvidó darle al botoncito de "sin azúcar" y dije "bah, por un día que me lo tome con algo de azúcar no me voy a morir".

Pues 2 sorbitos y a la basura, asqueroso y empalagoso.

Por cierto voy haciendo progresos, a ver si esta semana subo fotos, he perdido unos 5kg en ... no llega a 2 meses, no?


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> PORQUE FLOTAS. Me parto. A partir de ahora, cuando a la altura de los cuarenta y tantos largos empiece a pensar (que lo pienso, claro) "pero, por qué estoy yo aquí", me contestaré PORQUE FLOTAS. Saludos, amigo



Y sin embargo, es por eso. Para una persona con sobrepeso casi cualquier ejercicio es un infierno, porque aparte de todo tienes que arrastrar ese sobrepeso a cuestas.

Pero en cambio, en el agua, el sobrepeso en vez de estorbar, ayuda. Porque flotamos porque la grasa flota, así que cuanta mayor proporción de grasa, más flotamos.

Si encima nadamos en agua fría, nuestro cuerpo tiene que consumir energía extra en mantener la temperatura corporal...
...pero la grasa es aislante, por lo que cuanto mayor sea la proporción de grasa, menos energía consumimos para mantener la temperatura corporal.

¿Sabe por qué se recomienda a los náufragos hacer "el muerto"? Pues porque es la forma más económica energéticamente de flotar, porque mantenerse a flote es la parte del león del consumo energético al nadar.

Así que sí, en buena medida, si es usted capaz de nadar todo lo que nada es porque flota 

CAVEAT: habría quien dijera que al nadar lo que se opone al movimiento es el rozamiento con el agua, y que cuanto mayor sea el volumen que queremos desplazar mayor será la energía consumida.

Y es verdad. Pero el rozamiento con el agua es de tipo viscoso, es decir, depende de la velocidad al cuadrado (por eso las balas se paran a los pocos metros de entrar en el agua), así que en general, a las velocidades a las que nada, el perfil hidrodinámico tiene menos influencia que la flotabilidad.


----------



## sada (4 Ago 2016)

yo no nado...ergo será que no tengo grasa ::::::


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> yo no nado...ergo será que no tengo grasa ::::::



La pregunta no sería si nadas, sino si flotas.

La densidad del músculo es 1,1 kg/l
La densidad de la grasa es 0,9 kg/l
La densidad de los huesos es 1,8 kg/l

Y la densidad del agua, 1kg/l (la del agua de mar, más, por eso flotamos más en el mar).

Así que una persona obesa (1,80 de altura y 100 kg de peso), que tenga un 40% de grasa corporal, 12% de masa ósea y 25% de masa muscular (el resto, vísceras, cerebro, etc tiene una densidad entorno a 1,04) tiene una densidad media de 1,09. Es decir, que apenas tiene que sustentar un 9% de su peso corporal (9kg) para no hundirse.

La misma persona en forma (1.80 de altura y 80 kg de peso), con un 15% de grasa corporal, un 15% de masa ósea (el mismo esqueleto, pero 20 kg menos) y un 47% de masa muscular tiene una densidad media de algo más de 1,16. O sea que tiene que sustentar el 16% de su masa corporal para no hundirse, que en este caso serían unos 13 kg: *un 45% más.*


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> *PORQUE FLOTAS. Me parto. A partir de ahora, cuando a la altura de los cuarenta y tantos largos empiece a pensar (que lo pienso, claro) "pero, por qué estoy yo aquí", me contestaré PORQUE FLOTAS. Saludos, amigo *



Lo que dice Pichorrica ya no los enseñaban en los años 70 en las escuelas, ahora con eso de la LOGSE no se como andará la cosa porque están más preocupados en adoctrinar a los críos en buenrollismo, progresismo, feminazismo, etc etc que en enseñarles cosas que realmente les valgan en la vida. Que alguien como yo diga que te adoctrinan más ahora en las escuelas demócratas que en las escuelas de Franco tiene muchos bemoles pero bueno que me desvío del tema como casi siempre...

El caso es que Pichorrica tiene toda la razón en lo que afirma.

Saludos.


----------



## Jorkomboi (4 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y sin embargo, es por eso. Para una persona con sobrepeso casi cualquier ejercicio es un infierno, porque aparte de todo tienes que arrastrar ese sobrepeso a cuestas.
> 
> Pero en cambio, en el agua, el sobrepeso en vez de estorbar, ayuda. Porque flotamos porque la grasa flota, así que cuanta mayor proporción de grasa, más flotamos.
> 
> ...



jejeje, aun recuerdo mi examen final de socorrista. Los demás alumnos cogían al voluntario mas pequeño y flaco para rescatar mientras que yo elegía a la chica mas gorda. Todos me miraban con los ojos como platos pensando que estaba loco por elegir a la victima mas pesada.

Y la verdad es que la movía con un dedo en el agua.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ago 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> jejeje, aun recuerdo mi examen final de socorrista. Los demás alumnos cogían al voluntario mas pequeño y flaco para rescatar mientras que yo elegía a la chica mas gorda. Todos me miraban con los ojos como platos pensando que estaba loco por elegir a la victima mas pesada.
> 
> Y la verdad es que la movía con un dedo en el agua.



...y esa es la diferencia entre memorizar y aprender.
 
Memorizar es almacenar información: 

a)"La grasa es menos densa que el agua"
b)"Todo cuerpo sumergido en un fluido experimenta un empuje hacia arriba igual al peso del fluido desplazado"
c)"El principal esfuerzo a realizar durante un salvamento es mantener a la persona a flote" (esta me la he sacado de la manga, pero sospecho que debe de ser cierta, ya que *los socorristas llevan flotador en vez de aletas*)

Aprender es asimilarla hasta el punto de poderla aplicar en tu beneficio en el mundo real, no sólo en un examen:

a+b+c = salva a la gorda, que es más fácil

Si se le ocurrió a usted solito, mis dies.
Si se lo soplaron o lo oyó por ahí, mis dies también: se molestó en investigar la mejor forma de acometer un desafío.

EXTRA BALL: vale, ahora es usted socorrista, así que recuerde *INVERTIR EL RAZONAMIENTO*. Como su objetivo ya no es aprobar, sino salvar vidas, rescate de forma prioritaria a los flacos, que los gordos flotan solos y pueden esperar.


----------



## Raullucu (4 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack, no quiero hacerle la pelota, pero da gusto leerle


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Ago 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Smiling Jack, no quiero hacerle la pelota, pero da gusto leerle



Uyuyuyuyuyuyyyy... Aquí hay tema!ienso:)


----------



## sada (4 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La pregunta no sería si nadas, sino si flotas.
> 
> La densidad del músculo es 1,1 kg/l
> La densidad de la grasa es 0,9 kg/l
> ...



no hay manera de que flote entre mis miedos y mi figura esculpida ::


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Ago 2016)

euforion dijo:


> En cuanto al café, ¿habéis notado que os sabe diferente?
> 
> Yo, por ejemplo, cuando me quité el azucar y la leche, me hice el café simplemente calentando un vaso de agua en el microondas y añadiendo dos cucharaditas y no pude bebermelo, me sabía asqueroso y lo dejé también. Ahora me dio por hacerlo y me sabe dulce y nada asqueroso, el amargor simplemente había desaparecido y me lo bebí de una sentada.
> 
> ...



A mi me pasó con un yogur, tras la 1a cucharada pensé que me había equivocado y lo había comprado azucarado en lugar de natural, tras comprobar la etiqueta vi que efectivamente era normal sin azúcar.


----------



## ketdroid (4 Ago 2016)

Me he percatado de que ya no sufro de modorra despues de comer así que he probado a comer un tacito de almidones y carbohidratos de absorcion lenta (patata, arroz, fruta) y un poco de zumo (medio vaso), miel o platano justo antes de dormir y caigo rendido.

Lo recomiendan todo al reves.:no:


----------



## el niño de boston (4 Ago 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues puedes hacer 300m, descansas y te hidratas. Unos 100m a pies con una tabla en la mano y sobretodo mucha patada(este ejercicio quema mucho). Descansas, te haces una ronda de 200m suaves con un pullbody en los muslos y descansas. A continuación te haces 4x100m, con los primeros 25 a un ritmo alto y los demás vas deslizando. Entre 100 y 100 decansas y te hidratas. Y ya un 200 con aletas y el ultimo 200 sin aletas para ir soltando.
> 
> Como verás, no hay nada del otro mundo, pero tienes pies, tienes unas pequeñas series, tienes técnica, y pequeños cambios de ritmos que notaras como al cambiar de un ejercicio a otro la forma de nadar cambiará según si vas deslizando(nadando sin apenas esfuerzo, lo que es deslizando), el nadar normal o el nadar rápido en las pequeñas miniseries




Tomo nota es mi único deporte que práctico estoy un poco estancado. Gravias


----------



## elouelei (4 Ago 2016)

Muchas gracias por la sugerencia, Pichorrica. tiene gracia porque ahora hago los 1.500 de un tirón, no descanso ni me hidrato (quieres decir que tenga una botella de agua al borde de la piscina? no lo veo hacer a nadie, y dudo que me lo permitieran -es una piscina cubierta de un club semipúblico), ni cambio de serie ni nada. A paso de tortuga, pero pinpan me hago los 60 largos sin apenas cambiar de ritmo. Quizá al final, cuando ya empiezo a estar más bien aburrida que cansada, hago un par de largos a espalda. Pero gracias por contarme que con las patadas se quema más porque en la. piscina sí hay tablas y a partir de ahora haré unas cuantas idas y vueltas solo con patadas. La serie la dejaré para cuando sea capaz de nadar lo mismo que ahora en la mitad de tiempo aprox. Pero me la guardo, gracias. 



Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues puedes hacer 300m, descansas y te hidratas. Unos 100m a pies con una tabla en la mano y sobretodo mucha patada(este ejercicio quema mucho). Descansas, te haces una ronda de 200m suaves con un pullbody en los muslos y descansas. A continuación te haces 4x100m, con los primeros 25 a un ritmo alto y los demás vas deslizando. Entre 100 y 100 decansas y te hidratas. Y ya un 200 con aletas y el ultimo 200 sin aletas para ir soltando.
> 
> Como verás, no hay nada del otro mundo, pero tienes pies, tienes unas pequeñas series, tienes técnica, y pequeños cambios de ritmos que notaras como al cambiar de un ejercicio a otro la forma de nadar cambiará según si vas deslizando(nadando sin apenas esfuerzo, lo que es deslizando), el nadar normal o el nadar rápido en las pequeñas miniseries





---------- Post added 04-ago-2016 at 22:23 ----------

Gracias por explicármelo. Saludos.




zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que dice Pichorrica ya no los enseñaban en los años 70 en las escuelas, ahora con eso de la LOGSE no se como andará la cosa porque están más preocupados en adoctrinar a los críos en buenrollismo, progresismo, feminazismo, etc etc que en enseñarles cosas que realmente les valgan en la vida. Que alguien como yo diga que te adoctrinan más ahora en las escuelas demócratas que en las escuelas de Franco tiene muchos bemoles pero bueno que me desvío del tema como casi siempre...
> 
> El caso es que Pichorrica tiene toda la razón en lo que afirma.
> 
> Saludos.





---------- Post added 04-ago-2016 at 22:25 ----------

...lo de Smiling Jack es lo que se llama enseñar divirtiendo 



Raullucu dijo:


> Smiling Jack, no quiero hacerle la pelota, pero da gusto leerle


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Ago 2016)

Si. Siempre lleva una botella de agua y bebe. En el agua aunque nobnos demos cuenta, dudamos, y si no bebemos nos deshidratamos.

Otra cosa. La tabla o el pullbody te lo puedes poner en los muslos y nadar con el. Te enseñara a como debe de ir el cuerpo nadando.


----------



## elouelei (4 Ago 2016)

Me lías  Pero no se trataba de dar patadas? ¿No debería entonces llevar la tabla en las manos y avanzar solo dando pies? Si hago lo que tú dices, trabajo brazos y hombros, ¿no?

Por cierto, que con la coña de PORQUE FLOTAS me he empezado a fijar en cómo nadan los demás que van por mi calle y casi todos van medio sumergidos, sobre todo con los pies siempre bajo el agua, y yo COMO FLOTO voy mucho más horizontal que ellos. Pero es posible que ellos hagan más ejercicio, ¿no? Desplazando más agua o con más fricción, como explicaba Smiling Jack.

Ay, todo son dudas. En fin, gracias, saludos.



Pichorrica dijo:


> Si. Siempre lleva una botella de agua y bebe. En el agua aunque nobnos demos cuenta, dudamos, y si no bebemos nos deshidratamos.
> 
> Otra cosa. La tabla o el pullbody te lo puedes poner en los muslos y nadar con el. Te enseñara a como debe de ir el cuerpo nadando.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Ago 2016)

A ver. Son dos ejercicios diferentes

Uno con la tabla en las manos y dando patadas para avanzar.

Otro con la tabla o el pull en los muslos para que el tronco se eleve y veas como uno debería de tener el cuerpor a la hora de nadar. En este ejercicio el tema de la flotabilidad es muy importante. Si no notas mucho cambio ed que tienes mucha flotabilidad. Sino, es que llevas las piernas hundidas


----------



## zapatitos (5 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> *Muchas gracias por la sugerencia, Pichorrica. tiene gracia porque ahora hago los 1.500 de un tirón, no descanso ni me hidrato (quieres decir que tenga una botella de agua al borde de la piscina? no lo veo hacer a nadie, y dudo que me lo permitieran -es una piscina cubierta de un club semipúblico), ni cambio de serie ni nada. A paso de tortuga, pero pinpan me hago los 60 largos sin apenas cambiar de ritmo. Quizá al final, cuando ya empiezo a estar más bien aburrida que cansada, hago un par de largos a espalda. Pero gracias por contarme que con las patadas se quema más porque en la. piscina sí hay tablas y a partir de ahora haré unas cuantas idas y vueltas solo con patadas. La serie la dejaré para cuando sea capaz de nadar lo mismo que ahora en la mitad de tiempo aprox. Pero me la guardo, gracias.*



A esa intensidad de ejercicio no es necesario que bebas durante el ejercicio. Si es recomendable que una hora antes bebas alrededor de medio litro de agua (eso ya cada persona debe de calcular su necesidad con prueba-error) e hidratarte nada más acabar el ejercicio. Pero por la duración del ejercicio y sobre todo por la intensidad no es necesario que te hidrates mientras lo haces. Puede ser incluso contraproducente beber agua sin tener realmente la necesidad.

Yo hago perfectamente 50-60 minutos de carrera a un ritmo intenso sin necesidad de tener que hidratarme, eso si siempre sigo la norma de hidratarme antes de salir a correr. Si alguna vez tengo previsto estar más de una hora si me llevo agua o Isostar del casero por si me hace falta.

Resumiendo, si tomas la precaución de hidratarte bien una hora o así antes no es necesario que te hidrates mientras lo haces salvo que su duración exceda de más o menos una hora.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Ago 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Si. Siempre lleva una botella de agua y bebe. En el agua aunque nobnos demos cuenta, *dudamos*, y si no bebemos nos deshidratamos.
> 
> Otra cosa. La tabla o el pullbody te lo puedes poner en los muslos y nadar con el. Te enseñara a como debe de ir el cuerpo nadando.



Y tanto que dudamos . Yo, concretamente, dudo que te puedas deshidratar metido en el agua.

El sudor es un sistema de refrigeración. 
Me cuesta mucho creer que se sude sumergido en agua fría, salvo que se esté haciendo un ejercicio de una intensidad brutal.


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y tanto que dudamos . Yo, concretamente, dudo que te puedas deshidratar metido en el agua.
> 
> El sudor es un sistema de refrigeración.
> Me cuesta mucho creer que se sude sumergido en agua fría, salvo que se esté haciendo un ejercicio de una intensidad brutal.



Si bueno, es la costumbre. A la intensidad a lo que lo hará la forera no necesitará beber mucho, pero tampoco cuesta nada que se lleve una pequeña botella de agua.

En el agua fría no se suda, como bien afirmas, pero cuando realizas series bastantes intensas si acabas sudando, no como si estuvieses corriendo 10km a pleno sol, pero dudar se duda


----------



## Zekko (5 Ago 2016)

Nadar 1500 m del tirón? buf... no hay ejercicio más aburrido que ese, no entiendo como puede hacerlo la gente

Y ojo que me he tirado años jugando a waterpolo y sé de lo que hablo, pero en fin, para gustos los colores, o también sé de casos de gente que el único deporte que pueden hacer por temas físicos es la natación...

Pero haced series o lo que sea, pero nadar 1 hora del tirón haciendo todo el rato lo mismo es una tortura


----------



## Rauxa (5 Ago 2016)

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Último estudio sobre proteína animal y aumento de la mortalidad: algunos detalles

Como nos engañan con los estudios...
No hay nada como leer una buen crítica de los estudios en los que se afirma que la carne produce cáncer, cuando es justo lo contrario.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (5 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pareces gallega, chica.
> Yo simplemente pongo sobre la mesa el hecho objetivo de que los deportistas profesionales (independientemente de las dronjas que se meten), tb están recortando las harinas.
> Y eso es objetivo. Ya son muchos los imputs que nos vienen sobre el tema. Además, yo trabajo en el sector, y algo sabré y habré visto.
> 
> ...



Tienes más paciencia que un santo.

Me lo apunto.


----------



## elouelei (5 Ago 2016)

Entiendo muy bien lo que dices. A mí me cuestan bastante los primeros veinte largos, se me ocurren un monton de cosas que tengo que hacer mejores que estar allí. Pero como lo sé, me aguanto, lo paso, y llega un momento, en el largo 30 y algo, en que precisamente el ritmo sostenido, el no parar, el ir y volver haciendo lo mismo acaban por hacer de esa hora que me paso nadando un rato muy zen. Y estoy descubriendo que si entro en la piscina con un asunto en la cabeza, y voy y vengo pensándolo y ensayando diálogos, al salir no sé si lo tengo resuelto, pero lo tengo "nadao".
Y luego, claro, está la razón de más peso para hacerlo: que me he puesto a mi misma por mi mala cabeza en una situación tan imposible de mala forma fisica que es lo único que puedo hacer, así que no me desanimes 
Saludos.



Zekko dijo:


> Nadar 1500 m del tirón? buf... no hay ejercicio más aburrido que ese, no entiendo como puede hacerlo la gente
> 
> Y ojo que me he tirado años jugando a waterpolo y sé de lo que hablo, pero en fin, para gustos los colores, o también sé de casos de gente que el único deporte que pueden hacer por temas físicos es la natación...
> 
> Pero haced series o lo que sea, pero nadar 1 hora del tirón haciendo todo el rato lo mismo es una tortura





---------- Post added 05-ago-2016 at 21:32 ----------

Hombre, fria, fría... ya sé que el tema no va aquí y perdonen la digresión, pero cuánto daño está haciendo a las piscinas la moda de la matronatación. Es casi imposible encontrar una en la que el agua esté a menos de 28 grados. Protestas y te dicen "es que ahora tenemos unos grupos de madres y bebés por la mañana, y claro...". El que va a nadar, que se fastidie, que el agua está perfecta para bañar a un recién nacido...



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y tanto que dudamos . Yo, concretamente, dudo que te puedas deshidratar metido en el agua.
> 
> El sudor es un sistema de refrigeración.
> Me cuesta mucho creer que se sude sumergido en agua fría, salvo que se esté haciendo un ejercicio de una intensidad brutal.


----------



## lechuzo (5 Ago 2016)

Hola a todos, 
lo primero agreder a toda esa gente que hace a este post uno de lo grandes de burbuja. 
Llevo 2 años registrado en este foro y gracias a este post me he decidido a lanzarme a la comunidad burbujera... 
Quiero contaros un poquito por encima mi experiencia de 3 meses y poco con mi nueva dieta libre de pan, leche, pastas, procesados y bollería varia. Pues bien como he dicho antes, en 3 meses llevo perdidos 6 kilos, y sin pasar nada pero nada de hambre ( de echo, os escribo jalandome un torrezno y un vino...). Con un poquito de fuerza de voluntad se consigue, además que los beneficios se notan enseguida, y no lo digo solo por la pérdida de volumen!!!.
Muchos ánimos a los que estáis empezando y a todos aquellos a los que se os hace cuesta arriba ( si yo he podido, puede cualquiera creerme!!) 
Sólo como puntualizacion, mi situación actual 1'73m y 66 kg con 35 tacos y ya no quiero adelgazar massss que me estoy quedando en los huesos....
Un saludo a todos y como dicen por ahí... SI SE PUEDE!!!!


----------



## Trustno1 (6 Ago 2016)

Para mi lo importante es no comer cosas procesadas y llenas de azúcares o similares, huir de fritos, controlando la cantidad de productos hechos con harina y aumentar la ingesta de verduras, frutas y carne o pescado. 
Desde mayo hasta aquí he perdido 10 kg (de 73kg a 62'5kg), eso sí haciendo también mucho deporte (tanto entrenamiento funcional como iniciación a correr con el objetivo de llegar a hacer el km a 4':15", cuando empecé lo hacía a más de 8 minutos ahora estoy sobre 5-5'20"). Todo con sudor y esfuerzo pero sin huir de la comida como mucha gente hace. Para mi en el equilibrio entre alimentación y deporte está la clave. 

Decir que tenía un 27-28% de grasa corporal y un nivel muy bajo de músculo (ah, soy mujer de 1'69 mts); ahora, he conseguido llegar a un 20'8% de grasa y un 37'8% de músculo. 

Mi objetivo es llegar a un 17-18% de grasa y mantener ese músculo que he conseguido. 

Lo que me gusta el hilo es la gran variedad de opiniones que hay y de propuestas saludables.


----------



## ALCOY (6 Ago 2016)

No te obsesiones con bajar más grasa que ya son valores complicados para mantener las tetas y ya no eso, ya con valores de 17%-18% amenorreas e historias...

Pienso que ya estás muy bien tal cual, con buen IMC, buen índice de grasa...


Enhorabuena! una que ha llegado a la operación bikini en 2 meses!!! jajajaja
aunque eso es lo de menos, solo son efectos colaterales...

lo importante es tu fuerza actual de cuerpo, mente y espíritu...

Enhorabuena catwoman!

y al lechuzo también aunque personalmente creo que anteriormente ya tenías un peso bueno y con estos 6 kgs perdidos te vas a quedar como el hombre menguante... pero bueno, para gustos los colores... ya casi para ti más importante el índice corporal que la pérdida de peso..


----------



## elouelei (6 Ago 2016)

Buenos días,
pregunta práctíca: ¿cómo se gestionan los bajones haciendo LCHF? Llevo ahora quince días con esta forma de comer, sin pasar hambre ni echar de menos harinas - azúcares, etc., pero ayer a media tarde sentí un antojo brutal de arroz, que se fue haciendo cada vez mayor hasta que por la noche me rendí y me lo tomé. No es que me preocupe demasiado (peor hubiera sido una caja de donuts, supongo), pero me gustaría saber cual es la mejor estrategia: dejarlo pasar y resistir, o cada tantos días hacer una comida de hidratos. Si es que esto pasa con frecuencia, que no lo sé. Gracias.


----------



## OGULNIO (6 Ago 2016)

Para quien interese, los que tengan problemas articulares, artritis, soriasis...la relación con el consumo de almidón y la flora bacteriana. 
Realmente tiene relación con el tema del hilo y como la ingesta de harinas afecta a la salud. :



> Parece evidente que entre reuma y enfermedades intestinales existe una relación muy estrecha. Muchos de quienes padecemos Espondilitis tenemos algún problema intestinal, algunos sangran al evacuar, otros tienen enfermedad de Crohn, existen estudios que demuestran la existencia de microlesiones intestinales en la mayoría de los pacientes de E.A... Si a ello añadimos problemas de soriasis, iritis ... El panorama resulta ser más complejo de lo que en un principio parece.
> ...//...
> Para la primavera del 2001 mi estado físico se había deteriorado de forma notoria, y continuaba empeorando. La pequeña cantidad de cortisona diaria que me habían recetado cinco años antes ya no me era suficiente para sostener una actividad normal. Por esas fechas se me hizo saber además que ya no volverían a inyectarme más cortisona en la rodilla (visiblemente deformada para entonces) ya que me habían diagnosticado una complicación más: osteoporosis. Por los análisis de sangre supe que en toda esa época mi nivel de VSG o ESR superaba la barrera de 80 y la Proteína C Reactiva la tenía en 70. Pero continuaba buscando en Internet... y un feliz día encontré un documento que hablaba de la relación entre la E.A. y la bacteria Klebsiella Pneumoniae, y que cierto médico de Londres hablaba entre otras cosas de limitar el consumo de almidón para luchar contra el bicho. El ansiado punto de luz lo encontré pasando a buscar en Internet en francés e inglés: un grupo de enfermos como yo agrupados en el sitio Kickas.org que afirmaba conseguir muy buenos resultados en el control de nuestra dolencia a partir de la senda abierta por este médico de Londres que les había propuesto una dieta sin o baja en almidón.
> 
> Y llegué a la Dieta de Londres. En el hospital de Middlesex de Londres, un equipo médico formado en torno al doctor Ebringer hace años que ligó la Espondilitis a la acción de una bacteria llamada Klebsiella Pneumoniae. Y aconseja a quienes la padecemos una Dieta Baja en Almidón (además de la medicación clásica y en particular la Sulfasalacina o Salazopirina) para mantener bajo control a la Klebsiella, ya que al parecer es imposible eliminarla del todo. La Klebsiella reside principalmente en el Colon y actúa y se multiplica en presencia del almidón; y parece que esta Klebsiella tiene un gran parecido en alguna de sus partes con el anticuerpo HLA-B27 que portamos. Por ello, y siguiendo con la tesis de Ebringer y su equipo, la colonización de nuestro intestino por la Klebsiella nos provoca un brote de Espondilitis, para aguantar este brote tomamos antiinflamatorios, estos a su vez irritan el colon aumentando su permeabilidad, con lo que aumenta el efecto de la Klebsiella... y se desencadena un proceso que parece no tener fin. Muchos médicos creen que la Klebsiella (y alguna otra bacteria más) interviene en el inicio de la Espondilitisaren pero que su intervención en el desarrollo de la enfermedad no está probada. Algunos médicos (entre ellos el equipo de Ebringer) consideran esta relación como ya probada, y ofrecen bibliografía al respecto.



Izorrategi Espondilitis


http://http://www.kickas.org/londondiet.shtml


----------



## sada (6 Ago 2016)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Para mi lo importante es no comer cosas procesadas y llenas de azúcares o similares, huir de fritos, controlando la cantidad de productos hechos con harina y aumentar la ingesta de verduras, frutas y carne o pescado.
> Desde mayo hasta aquí he perdido 10 kg (de 73kg a 62'5kg), eso sí haciendo también mucho deporte (tanto entrenamiento funcional como iniciación a correr con el objetivo de llegar a hacer el km a 4':15", cuando empecé lo hacía a más de 8 minutos ahora estoy sobre 5-5'20"). Todo con sudor y esfuerzo pero sin huir de la comida como mucha gente hace. Para mi en el equilibrio entre alimentación y deporte está la clave.
> 
> Decir que tenía un 27-28% de grasa corporal y un nivel muy bajo de músculo (ah, soy mujer de 1'69 mts); ahora, he conseguido llegar a un 20'8% de grasa y un 37'8% de músculo.
> ...



Guau enhorabuena vaya resultados ya firmaba yo por la mitad :Aplauso::Aplauso: por tu esfuerzo


----------



## zapatitos (6 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> *Buenos días,
> pregunta práctíca: ¿cómo se gestionan los bajones haciendo LCHF? Llevo ahora quince días con esta forma de comer, sin pasar hambre ni echar de menos harinas - azúcares, etc., pero ayer a media tarde sentí un antojo brutal de arroz, que se fue haciendo cada vez mayor hasta que por la noche me rendí y me lo tomé. No es que me preocupe demasiado (peor hubiera sido una caja de donuts, supongo), pero me gustaría saber cual es la mejor estrategia: dejarlo pasar y resistir, o cada tantos días hacer una comida de hidratos. Si es que esto pasa con frecuencia, que no lo sé. Gracias.*



Frutos secos naturales y si no los encuentras pues tostados sin sal.

Si estás más o menos como quieres estar viene bien hacerse un homenaje cada semana o así, mejor si es con buenos alimentos. Yo los fines de semana me meto siempre mi paella y mi tortilla de patatas o cosas así.

Cosas dulces prefiero no tomarlas porque aunque sean sanas (con miel, crema de cacahuete y esas cosas) son también muy adictivas y terminas anhelando cosas que no debes, el sabor dulce es demasiado adictivo al menos para mí así que procuro evitarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Trustno1 (6 Ago 2016)

Gracias a todos por los ánimos!! 

Sobre el índice de grasa no es que sea una obsesión pero sí quiero bajar un poco más, total siempre me ha jodido la puñetera regla con los dolores y la amenorrea por eso no hay problema estoy acostumbrada. Lo que me tiene en duda es si seré capaz de conjugar proteínas y músculo para no quedarme "chupada", ahora mismo estoy visiblemente bien. 

Cambiando de tema, lo que sí he notado es que ahora es algo más difícil salir a algún sitio a comer (procuro ir a comer en vez de cenar) porque en muchas tabernas o bares típicos solo saben cocinar con fritos, por ejemplo, pollo empanado a tiras, bolitas de queso fritas, patatas refritas...también he de decir que no he sido nunca de tomar refrescos y menos edulcorados o de esos light (odio los productos light). Soy de la opinión de si quieres tomar algo que sea lo más casero posible o, en el caso de llevar azúcar, que no sea edulcorantes y cosas químicas. 
En una salida mucho mejor una copa de vino o agua en vez de refrescos (¿qué sentido tiene pagar por un buen pescado o chuletón a la brasa para después tomar cocacola?).

Lo que sí me he dado cuenta es que con los frutos secos o te dejas los cuartos o tienes que comprarlos tostados o fritos, cosa que tampoco entiendo ¿no será más barato dejarlos al natural sin añadirles nada?.

Bueno desde aquí mucho ánimo a todos los que apoyan la alimentación saludable sin eliminar eso de las grasas animales o vegetales, a los que intentan hacerse el pan con grano entero sin harinas refinadas, en definitiva, a todos los que viven bien.


----------



## ALCOY (6 Ago 2016)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Gracias a todos por los ánimos!!
> 
> Sobre el índice de grasa no es que sea una obsesión pero sí quiero bajar un poco más, total siempre me ha jodido la puñetera regla con los dolores y la amenorrea por eso no hay problema estoy acostumbrada. Lo que me tiene en duda es si seré capaz de conjugar proteínas y músculo para no quedarme "chupada", ahora mismo estoy visiblemente bien.
> 
> ...





El tema de salir fuera a comer de bares, socializar, y fiestas de guardar como navidades, etc...
tampoco tiene porqué suponer demasiado problema...

o bien si uno se encuentra bien se permite un poco de manga ancha pues comiendo cada producto según convenga en mayor o menor cantidad...
y si quieres ir sin manga ancha pues siempre habrá platos o tapas de los que puedas tirar; sepia, mejillones, carnes plancha...
siempre hay remedio para un roto o un descosio, paisana...

---------- Post added 06-ago-2016 at 13:53 ----------




Trustno1 dijo:


> Para mi lo importante es no comer cosas procesadas y llenas de azúcares o similares, huir de fritos, controlando la cantidad de productos hechos con harina y aumentar la ingesta de verduras, frutas y carne o pescado.
> Desde mayo hasta aquí he perdido 10 kg (de 73kg a 62'5kg), eso sí haciendo también mucho deporte (tanto entrenamiento funcional como iniciación a correr con el objetivo de llegar a hacer el km a 4':15", cuando empecé lo hacía a más de 8 minutos ahora estoy sobre 5-5'20"). Todo con sudor y esfuerzo pero sin huir de la comida como mucha gente hace. Para mi en el equilibrio entre alimentación y deporte está la clave.
> 
> Decir que tenía un 27-28% de grasa corporal y un nivel muy bajo de músculo (ah, soy mujer de 1'69 mts); ahora, he conseguido llegar a un 20'8% de grasa y un 37'8% de músculo.
> ...






En cuanto a datos lo tienes todo muy bien...

si llegases a perder 3 kgs pues te quedarías en lo que quieres que sería un IMC de 20.7 que está muy bien y la grasa te bajaría sobre 18%, yo lo veo muy factible a menos que ya vayas ajustada con lo que comes al peso y grasa que tienes ahora que no está nada mal..

Ya estás muy bien y si lo consigues pues seguirás estando igual de bien..


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> Buenos días,
> pregunta práctíca: ¿cómo se gestionan los bajones haciendo LCHF? Llevo ahora quince días con esta forma de comer, sin pasar hambre ni echar de menos harinas - azúcares, etc., pero ayer a media tarde sentí un antojo brutal de arroz, que se fue haciendo cada vez mayor hasta que por la noche me rendí y me lo tomé. No es que me preocupe demasiado (peor hubiera sido una caja de donuts, supongo), pero me gustaría saber cual es la mejor estrategia: dejarlo pasar y resistir, o cada tantos días hacer una comida de hidratos. Si es que esto pasa con frecuencia, que no lo sé. Gracias.



El arroz una vez a la semana no deberia suponer un problema.


----------



## Visillera (6 Ago 2016)

No he llegado a vuestro nivel. Soy una aprendiza. De momento no tomo zumos industriales, llevo fruta en vez de galletas a la oficina, no tomo pan de molde y rehúyo de la bollería industrial. Y en cuento a las bebidas con gas, ni probarlas. Si un día salgo, un poco de manga ancha.


----------



## sada (6 Ago 2016)

Visillera dijo:


> No he llegado a vuestro nivel. Soy una aprendiza. De momento no tomo zumos industriales, llevo fruta en vez de galletas a la oficina, no tomo pan de molde y rehúyo de la bollería industrial. Y en cuento a las bebidas con gas, ni probarlas. Si un día salgo, un poco de manga ancha.



Y has adelgazado¿


----------



## Visillera (6 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> Y has adelgazado¿



Sigo pesando lo mismo pero la ropa me está un poco más holgada. Y el día que no voy al gimnasio, ando al menos una hora


----------



## sada (7 Ago 2016)

Visillera dijo:


> Sigo pesando lo mismo pero la ropa me está un poco más holgada. Y el día que no voy al gimnasio, ando al menos una hora



Pues yo igual bueno peso un kilo más desde que empecé ... A veces pienso en dejarlo y volver al pan ... Pero bueno si creo que la ropa me sienta mejor


----------



## tomcat ii (7 Ago 2016)

Siguiendo el hilo, parece que los hombres dejan la comida maligna mientras que las mujeres reducen su consumo.


----------



## Jorkomboi (7 Ago 2016)

Unas preguntas para los ecspertos:

¿Que os parece este articulo?, ¿es creíble?:

¿Sabías que puedes reducir las calorías del arroz cambiando la forma de cocinarlo?

Y otra pregunta: 

Lavando el arroz varias veces antes de cocinarlo, ¿se eliminaría parte del almidón reduciendo su carga glucémica?


----------



## montella (7 Ago 2016)

La teoria esa de q 1 kilo de peso corporal=8000-9000 Kcal da igual para adelgazarlo o para engordarlo.

¿La considerais valida los q defendeis esta corriente?


----------



## Alcazar (8 Ago 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Siguiendo el hilo, parece que los hombres dejan la comida maligna mientras que las mujeres reducen su consumo.



Después se quejan porque no bajan de peso, cuando su alimentación sigue conteniendo un gran % de carbos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Ago 2016)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Gracias a todos por los ánimos!!
> 
> Sobre el índice de grasa no es que sea una obsesión pero sí quiero bajar un poco más, total siempre me ha jodido la puñetera regla con los dolores y la amenorrea por eso no hay problema estoy acostumbrada. Lo que me tiene en duda es si seré capaz de conjugar proteínas y músculo para no quedarme "chupada", ahora mismo estoy visiblemente bien.
> 
> ...



Eso a lo que te ayuda es a no ir a SDMs (sitios de mierda). La fritanga en aceite de motor que no cambian porque no podrían permitirse la indemnización, el rebozado bien empapuzado, el pan rallado en todo lo que cuele...

...todo eso es mejor perderlo que encontrarlo. 

Desde que ando liado con esta historia he acumulado una lista larguísima de buenos restaurantes y bares, donde sabes que puedes pedir sin miedo. Porque sí, la regla general es que sea imposible pedir algo que venga de serie sin pan, o sin rebozado, o sin patatas.



> Lo que sí me he dado cuenta es que con los frutos secos o te dejas los cuartos o tienes que comprarlos tostados o fritos, cosa que tampoco entiendo ¿no será más barato dejarlos al natural sin añadirles nada?.
> 
> Bueno desde aquí mucho ánimo a todos los que apoyan la alimentación saludable sin eliminar eso de las grasas animales o vegetales, a los que intentan hacerse el pan con grano entero sin harinas refinadas, en definitiva, a todos los que viven bien.



Para los mandrileños (también, al parecer, han abierto tiendas en Málaga, Granada, Alicante y Benidorm), un descubrimiento que va de cabeza al hilo del lonchafinismo low-carb:

DEALZ: una suerte de tienda-supermercado de productos principalmente importados de inglaterra a precios de derribo.

¿Y qué tiene que ver eso con lo nuestro? Pues hombre, de primeras parecería que no mucho, dada la afición de los hijos de la Gran Bretaña por las chocolatinas y las patatas fritas de sabores...

...pero ayer tenía *un lineal entero de bolsitas de 150 gramos de diferentes frutos secos sin sal, todos a 1,50 la unidad*.

No sé ustedes, pero un servidor no había visto en ningún sitio, por ejemplo, *pipas de calabaza peladas y sin sal* a ese precio, ni anacardos, ni nueces del brasil.

O sea, en cualquier súper lo menos que te cuesta una bolsa de, digamos, 150 gr de pipas de calabaza es 1€, y para eso el 15% o más es sal, y del resto otro 25% o más es la cáscara...


----------



## sada (8 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo te dije que eran sencillitos de hacer no que no sufras con ellos
> 
> Paciencia que Zamora no se hizo en una hora, sobre todo no te sobrentrenes. Y come bien.
> 
> Saludos.



por cierto que opinas del fenómeno kayla itsines y su método BBG? es tan eficaz como otro cualquiera? es mucho marketing?


----------



## Zekko (8 Ago 2016)

Os dejo otro punto de vista sobre la dieta paleo, no tan radical, sin excluir del todo cereales o lácteos... a ver que opináis los gurús del hilo:

LA DIETA PALEOLÍTICA: TODO LO QUE NECESITAS SABER Y NADIE TE CUENTA - YouTube


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> *por cierto que opinas del fenómeno kayla itsines y su método BBG? es tan eficaz como otro cualquiera? es mucho marketing?*



No manejo más que en lo básico estos entrenamientos "nuevos" porque hay tantos que es imposible manejarlos todos. Se basa en circuitos cortos de ejercicios aeróbicos según parece unos días con más intensidad y otras menos. En mi opinión vas a conseguir los mismos resultados que con cualquier otro entrenamiento similar siempre que pongas la suficiente intensidad, te alimentes bien, no sobrentrenes y aprendas a manejar los días en que tienes que hacerlo a intensidad baja o moderada (no siempre puedes ir a tope porque te quemas y sube mucho el riesgo de lesión)

Yo lo que te aconsejo es que primero te acostumbres a hacer los ejercicios de forma normal y cuando ya veas que vas necesitando más vayas metiendo técnicas de más alta intensidad pero poco a poco, no por mucho correr vas a llegar antes. Para llegar a hacer lo que hace la Kayla esta o la Susana Yabar hace falta tiempo y constancia.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (8 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No manejo más que en lo básico estos entrenamientos "nuevos" porque hay tantos que es imposible manejarlos todos. Se basa en circuitos cortos de ejercicios aeróbicos según parece unos días con más intensidad y otras menos. En mi opinión vas a conseguir los mismos resultados que con cualquier otro entrenamiento similar siempre que pongas la suficiente intensidad, te alimentes bien, no sobrentrenes y aprendas a manejar los días en que tienes que hacerlo a intensidad baja o moderada (no siempre puedes ir a tope porque te quemas y sube mucho el riesgo de lesión)
> 
> Yo lo que te aconsejo es que primero te acostumbres a hacer los ejercicios de forma normal y cuando ya veas que vas necesitando más vayas metiendo técnicas de más alta intensidad pero poco a poco, no por mucho correr vas a llegar antes. Para llegar a hacer lo que hace la Kayla esta o la Susana Yabar hace falta tiempo y constancia.
> 
> Saludos.



Ni por un momento se me ha pasado por la cabeza intentarlo


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Ni por un momento se me ha pasado por la cabeza intentarlo*



Se te tiene que pasar por la cabeza intentarlo como objetivo a largo plazo, todos tenemos objetivos a corto y largo plazo. Está claro que ahora no pero si sigues trabajando en ello ¿Tú que sabes lo que serás capaz de hacer dentro de un año, 5 o 25? Yo ahora hago cosas que siendo un chaval era incapaz de hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## maikelnait (8 Ago 2016)

Muy interesante el hilo. Actualmente yo estoy una dieta cetogenica, para quitarme el exceso de kilos y colesterol.
De momento , en 4 meses he perdido 23 kg, y el colesterol total ha bajado de 240 a 160 , estando el hdl un poco por encima del minimo, y el ldl en valores normales.
Desde que empece la dieta, empece a andar todos los dias una media de 1 hora, aunque actualmente ya empiezo a correr sobre los 8-10 km.
Calculo que me deben de quedar unos 12 kg para quedarme en un peso razonable (80 kg con 1,76 de altura).

Saludos.


----------



## elouelei (8 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> Pues yo igual bueno peso un kilo más desde que empecé ... A veces pienso en dejarlo y volver al pan ... Pero bueno si creo que la ropa me sienta mejor



Es curioso que esto parezca pasarnos solo a las mujeres, ¿no? Los hombres que escriben aquí hablan de perder peso al principio tan rápido que les daba miedo. Y yo perdí dos kilos en pocos días, la primera semana, pero desde entonces la báscula apenas se mueve (quizá otro medio kilo en diez días más), pero la ropa me queda mucho más suelta y ya me han dicho dos veces que se me ve más delgada. ¿Dónde se ha ido ese peso que no está donde estaba pero sigue aquí porque la báscula lo encuentra? Es un misterio.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 21:52 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Desde que ando liado con esta historia he acumulado una lista larguísima de buenos restaurantes y bares, donde sabes que puedes pedir sin miedo. Porque sí, la regla general es que sea imposible pedir algo que venga de serie sin pan, o sin rebozado, o sin patatas.



¿Podrías compartir esa lista, Smiling Jack? ¿O son todo sitios de Madrid? Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 21:58 ----------




Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Después se quejan porque no bajan de peso, cuando su alimentación sigue conteniendo un gran % de carbos.



Perdona pero paternalismos no gracias. Ya somos varias las mujeres que mencionamos aquí que la pérdida de peso parece mucho más lenta que la de las hombres, cumpliendo con la dieta cetogénica igual o mejor. La mitad de los tipos que escriben aquí, y olé ellos, se toman sus cervecitas, su paella los domingos, se dejan su día libre para comer guarradas, y siguen perdiendo peso a chorro, y parece innegable que hay cierto sesgo de esta forma de comer que tiene un efecto más vistoso o más rápido o llámalo x en los hombres.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> *Es curioso que esto parezca pasarnos solo a las mujeres, ¿no? Los hombres que escriben aquí hablan de perder peso al principio tan rápido que les daba miedo. Y yo perdí dos kilos en pocos días, la primera semana, pero desde entonces la báscula apenas se mueve (quizá otro medio kilo en diez días más), pero la ropa me queda mucho más suelta y ya me han dicho dos veces que se me ve más delgada. ¿Dónde se ha ido ese peso que no está donde estaba pero sigue aquí porque la báscula lo encuentra? Es un misterio.*



Ahora tienes más músculo y menos grasa. Un kilo de múscula ocupa menos espacio que un kilo de grasa (si no me equivoco menos de la mitad) por ponerte un ejemplo sería como comparar un kilo de madera con un kilo de paja, ambos son un kilo pero la paja ocupa bastante más espacio que la madera. Por eso ahora te verás mucho mejor pesando lo mismo o poco menos.

Lo de que el peso es relativo es algo que os cuesta de asimilar a muchas mujeres, a sada le pasa lo mismo, se lo llevo diciendo un lustro el motivo y lo acepta pero a regañadientes, todavía sigue teniendo bajones con lo de su "peso ideal" 

Sobre el porqué los hombres suelen perder grasa más facilmente que las mujeres pues es muy sencillo, la culpa la suele tener un hormona llamada testosterona que suele elevar el metabolismo basal de diferentes maneras.

Saludos.


----------



## tomcat ii (9 Ago 2016)

Me he hecho un postre/desyuno que no estaba nada mal. Yogur (de leche de bufala que es único que me sienta realmente bien), miel, chocolate puro en polvo (bastante, ha quedado color chocolate con leche) y nueces.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2016)

Los hechos ya no son tozudos, sino paternalistas.


----------



## Alcazar (9 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> Es curioso que esto parezca pasarnos solo a las mujeres, ¿no? Los hombres que escriben aquí hablan de perder peso al principio tan rápido que les daba miedo. Y yo perdí dos kilos en pocos días, la primera semana, pero desde entonces la báscula apenas se mueve (quizá otro medio kilo en diez días más), pero la ropa me queda mucho más suelta y ya me han dicho dos veces que se me ve más delgada. ¿Dónde se ha ido ese peso que no está donde estaba pero sigue aquí porque la báscula lo encuentra? Es un misterio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 21:52 ----------
> 
> ...



A mi novia la puse yo a comer lo que cómo y bajo a kilo por semana. Claro que casi la tuve que obligar a comer cerdo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> Es curioso que esto parezca pasarnos solo a las mujeres, ¿no? Los hombres que escriben aquí hablan de perder peso al principio tan rápido que les daba miedo. Y yo perdí dos kilos en pocos días, la primera semana, pero desde entonces la báscula apenas se mueve (quizá otro medio kilo en diez días más), pero la ropa me queda mucho más suelta y ya me han dicho dos veces que se me ve más delgada. ¿Dónde se ha ido ese peso que no está donde estaba pero sigue aquí porque la báscula lo encuentra? Es un misterio.



Por descontado, como comentaba Zapatitos, el tema es que hombres y mujeres no somos iguales, nuestras hormonas difieren. Y dado que el cambio de paradigma alimentario está orientado a optimizar la respuesta hormonal a la comida, las diferencias hormonales se traducen en grandes diferencias de resultados.

Otra cosa que sucede es que (por lo general, luego cada caso es un mundo) los hombres suelen haber practicado algún tipo de deporte en sus vidas, y como musculan más fácilmente, suelen tener mayor cantidad de masa muscular. La inmensa mayoría de las mujeres, en cambio, no han hecho ejercicio en su vida

Pero la ganancia de masa muscular tiene una curva que no es para nada lineal, sino que tiene fuerte pendiente al principio y rápidamente se aplana, con lo que ganar los primeros kg de músculo es (relativamente) fácil, y después para nada.

Si a eso le sumas que el tejido muscular aumenta el metabolismo basal, te sale el siguiente cóctel:

- El hombre tenderá a tener mayor metabolismo basal que la mujer
- La mujer tenderá, en cuanto empiece a hacer "algo", a ganar masa muscular muy rápidamente (esos primeros 2-5 kg que ganas a toda leche si nunca has hecho nada y de pronto empiezas a hacer algo), musculatura que el hombre ya tenía de antes
- El glucógeno acumulado en los músculos, que se consume durante los primeros días en LCHF/cetogénica lleva asociada una cantidad no despreciable de agua, y cuanto más músculo, más glucógeno

¿Resultado?

1.- Con un metabolismo basal más alto, al reducir la ingesta de alimentos (porque reducir carbos reduce el apetito) el déficit calórico será mayor, por lo que el hombre pierde más

2.- Con una musculatura en la parte inicial de la curva, al comenzar a hacer ejercicio la mujer va a ganar músculo muy rápidamente, más incluso de lo que pierde grasa, con lo que *si sólo miras la báscula* puede parecer que no adelgazas, o incluso que engordas

3.- Como la mujer tenía menos músculo, también tenía menos glucógeno y agua que perder en esos primeros días. A mí me oscila el peso del orden de 2 kg cuando recargo carbos. Es jincarme una pizza y un par de cervezas, y dos kilazos p'arriba (¡Más de lo que pesa lo que he comido!). Tres días de low-carb, y vuelta los dos kilazos p'abajo. Y ni caso le hago ya: sé que sólo es agua.

Podríamos añadir una cuarta razón: muchas dietas low-carb son astringentes los primeros días y hasta que se te hace el cuerpo. La mujer tiende más (por el motivo que sea) al estreñimiento, por lo que si encima "ayudas", tienes que una parte no despreciable del peso corporal puede ser en realidad el contenido no evacuado de tu sistema digestivo.

Y una quinta: las fluctuaciones en la retención de líquidos de la mujer, asociadas al ciclo menstrual.

Todas esas cosas trastocan los resultados, sobre todo si se miran a diario (que no se debe hacer, precisamente por eso, pero ¿quién se resiste? )



> ¿Podrías compartir esa lista, Smiling Jack? ¿O son todo sitios de Madrid? Saludos.



De hecho, son casi todos del entorno del corredor del Henares, concretamente de donde resido, y por higiene internauta estoy más cómodo no precisando más en abierto. Ahora que si cualquiera tiene interés y vive por la zona, que me mande un MP.

La "Rule of thumb" es que *la brasa deja poco margen para trapacerías*.

EDIT: "poco" no es lo mismo que "nada", ojo. Muchas marinadas y aliños para la carne a la brasa (v.g. salsa barbacoa, o de mostaza y miel), sin ser tan chungas como el aceite de motor emérito y los rebozados de un dedo de grosor, como tener carbos, tienen, y no pocos.

Y una más, que no os dé vergüenza pedir *que os cambien las patatas por ensalada*, o *no comeros el pan de la hamburguesa*


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> A mi novia la puse yo a comer lo que cómo y bajo a kilo por semana. Claro que casi la tuve que obligar a comer cerdo.



Y es que no es no y sí es sí, ni sólo un poquito ni día de gracias.

Luego, cuando uno ya ha llegado donde quería, puede permitirse debilidades.


----------



## elouelei (9 Ago 2016)

Gracias por las respuestas, se entiende todo perfectamente (entiendo hasta que el kilo de plomo abulta menos que el kilo de paja, fíjense si lo entiendo), pero aun así resulta un poco frustrante. Parecería lógico que simplemente quitando harina y azúcar (que ya es quitar), el peso bajara muy rápido. Será que el sistema es más estable de lo que pensábamos.
Kilos más o menos, la calidad de vida comiendo así es mucho mejor en todos los sentidos, y supongo que eso es lo cuenta.
Saludos.


----------



## tomcat ii (9 Ago 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> A mi novia la puse yo a comer lo que cómo y bajo a kilo por semana. Claro que casi la tuve que obligar a comer cerdo.



Yo lo intenté, siempre tenía escusas y los putos cereales con leche eran su perdición no quiso creer que eran malos, luego la pillaba con bollería industrial, etc. Con el gim igual ... haré esto haré aquello, pero al final nada.

Al final lo dejamos y no lo entiendo, la chica me adoraba, jamás me he sentido tan querido y atendido, era chica tradicional de cuidar al hombre y esas cosas, lo daba todo pero no fué capaz de comer correctamente y mover un poco el culo. La avisé varias veces, era un dramón se comportaba una temporadita pero volvía a las andadas.

Según ella era culpa del metabolismo ya que no comía tan mal y caminaba 20 min para ir al trabajo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2016)

Añado otra componente para la marcada diferencia de rendimiento entre hombres y mujeres: *la grasofobia*.

Llevan décadas martilleándonos con lo malas que son las grasas, no es fácil cambiar de hábitos de un día para otro. 

Pero hete aquí que llegamos a la conclusión de que lo que en realidad hay que evitar son los carbos, sobre todo los refinados, y que las grasas son buenas.

Nuestro cerebro lo aprende, pero los viejos hábitos tardan en morir, y seguimos sintiendo que es mejor hacer a la plancha que freír, que lo gordo del filete mejor lo dejamos, que la mantequilla es un pecadillo que disfrutar sólo en ocasiones especiales.

¿Qué creéis que pasa si bajas los carbos para seguir una LCHF (que del HF se olvidan muchos) al 10%, pero sigues resistiéndote a subir las grasas?

De cajón ¿no? que te inflas a proteína.

Pero el cuerpo no necesita más de 1-2 gramos de proteína por kg de masa magra (en función de la actividad física), y todo lo que supere tus necesidades se va a transformar en glucosa mediante gluconeogénesis.

Encima, un exceso de proteínas favorecerá la secrección de glucagón, que sube el azúcar en sangre, con lo que volvemos a tener esos altibajos que estamos tratando de evitar.

Y por descontado, si lo que andabas buscando era la cetosis, con una dieta alta en proteínas te puedes sentar a esperar a Godot.

Las mujeres, con una masa magra normalmente inferior a la de los hombres (y por tanto, menores necesidades proteicas) van a sufrir más los efectos de la grasofobia. 

Incluso es posible (warning: apreciación personal posiblemente sexista) que sean más grasofóbicas que los hombres, dado que suelen ser más emocionales que cerebrales, les cuesta más _asimilar en su corazón lo que su cabeza sabe que es cierto_.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2016 at 09:49 ----------




elouelei dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, se entiende todo perfectamente (entiendo hasta que el kilo de plomo abulta menos que el kilo de paja, fíjense si lo entiendo), pero aun así resulta un poco frustrante. Parecería lógico que simplemente quitando harina y azúcar (que ya es quitar), *el peso bajara muy rápido*. Será que el sistema es más estable de lo que pensábamos.
> Kilos más o menos, la calidad de vida comiendo así es mucho mejor en todos los sentidos, y supongo que eso es lo cuenta.
> Saludos.



Es que el peso que tiene que bajar (rápido o lento, pero que baje) es el de grasa.

Que suba el peso de músculo, de hecho, es bueno, es salud (dentro de un orden, claro).

Y que suba o baje el peso de agua es poco más o menos irrelevante.

Por eso es mejor coger la cinta métrica que la báscula, o como mínimo usar ambas.


----------



## sada (9 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por descontado, como comentaba Zapatitos, el tema es que hombres y mujeres no somos iguales, nuestras hormonas difieren. Y dado que el cambio de paradigma alimentario está orientado a optimizar la respuesta hormonal a la comida, las diferencias hormonales se traducen en grandes diferencias de resultados.
> 
> Otra cosa que sucede es que (por lo general, luego cada caso es un mundo) los hombres suelen haber practicado algún tipo de deporte en sus vidas, y como musculan más fácilmente, suelen tener mayor cantidad de masa muscular. La inmensa mayoría de las mujeres, en cambio, no han hecho ejercicio en su vida
> 
> ...



un placer leerte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 09-ago-2016 at 09:24 ----------

como coméis la grasa? en que proporción?? a veces no se muy bien como consumir más.

un aguacate al día..vale pero no siempre me apetece, ayer cené fresas unas pocas con nata montada sin azúcar ni nada.
hago mayonesa casera pero no siempre me apetece...
hoy traje para comer en el trabajo un par de chuletas de cerdo fritas en aceite con su grasita y unas aceitunas negras
a ver si me dais ideas
gracias a tod@s


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Ago 2016)

Buenos días a todos,

He estado leyendo el blog de un tal Dr. Jason Fung, un nefrólogo apasionado por el tema del sobrepeso y la obesidad. Ha escrito una serie de artículos intentando describir lo que él denomina la etiología de la obesidad, es decir, las causas fundamentales de dicho trastorno.

Todo lo que he leído tiene una fundamentación excelente y mucho sentido. En efecto, pone la "pieza" que a mí me venía faltando: efectivamente hay dietas muy bajas en grasa (menos del 10%) y altísimas en carbohidratos que han hecho adelgazar a gente obesa (siempre cita Sunwukung la famosa dieta del arroz de Kempner). ¿Cómo se puede explicar esto? 

Lo que propone Fung es que no son los carbohidratos los que causan la obesidad (al menos, no así formulado). La obesidad la causa una serie de trastornos hormonales que se pueden reducir a dos, que además van ligados: HIPERINSULINEMIA + RESISTENCIA A LA INSULINA. Lo que desemboca en OBESIDAD + DIABETES TIPO II (síndrome metabólico).

Por tanto, cualquier dieta que BAJE LOS NIVELES DE INSULINA y por tanto reduzca la resistencia a la insulina, a largo plazo, atacará las causas de la obesidad. Esto se consigue eliminando los carbohidratos refinados (harinas y azúcar) y aumentando la grasa, YA QUE LA GRASA PRODUCE UNA RESPUESTA INSULÍNICA MUY REDUCIDA O INEXISTENTE. Esto también se consigue comiendo menos veces al día (menos veces = menos veces insulina elevada), lo que coincide con lo que aquí se ha expresado sobre el ayuno intermitente.

Por ello una dieta de carbohidratos que produzcan una (menor) respuesta insulínica favorecerá el adelgazamiento. Y esto se puede conseguir con arroz y fruta, debido al contenido en fibra que reduce dicha respuesta.

Por ello las harinas y el azúcar son tan engordantes...

Lo pongo muy resumido, pero creo que por ahí van los tiros.

De verdad recomiendo leer todo, adjunto la primera serie sobre las calorías.

Este tío ha dado en el clavo. Es un ídolo.

Recomiendo leer la serie completa (son decenas y decenas de posts)

https://intensivedietarymanagement.com/how-do-we-gain-weight-calories-part-1/


----------



## Dabicito (9 Ago 2016)

forzarse a consumir grasa porque sí no tiene sentido, tanto como renunciar a comer cereales cuando antes se atiborraban a bollería. Se pueden comer ambas cosas y guiarse por sensaciones, peso, etc., cada vez estoy más convencido de que hay un equilibrio entre hidratos y proteínas y que renunciar a aquellos es contraproducente cuando se tiene una actividad deportiva mínima, sí, puedes comer menos cereales y aumentar hortalizas a tope, pero no reducirlos a cero, salvo que estés todo el puto día en el sillón. Otra cosa que he experimentado con el abuso de proteínas (comidas de solo carne solo pescado solo.marisco etc.) ; las digestiones son mucho más pesadas, hay exceso de trabajo metabólico y poca eficiencia. Todo lo contrario sucede cuando reduces proteína y metes hidrato, hortalizas y cereal.


----------



## sada (9 Ago 2016)

Con el nombre Dieta cetogénica, la sección de Gastroenterología, Hepatología y Nutrición infantil del Hospital Sant Joan de Déu, presenta un nuevo recetario dedicado a este tipo de dieta terapéutica, adecuada para el tratamiento de la epilepsia.

Actualmente, la dieta cetogénica se utiliza como tratamiento de elección en el déficit de GLUT-1, el déficit de PDH y en la epilepsia refractaria a fármacos, entre otras patologías.

En Dieta cetogénica se encuentran 28 recetas, entre:

Snacks: una alternativa para ofrecer al niño cuando la familia toma un aperitivo o realiza alguna actividad fuera de casa.
Platos principales: se proponen platos únicos completos, teniendo en cuenta la edad y apetito del niño para calcular la ración. 
Postres: al ser la dieta cetogénica muy poco dulce, se proponen postres que pueden ser una alternativa a la respostería o recetas dulces de la cocina convencial.

http://www.guiametabolica.org/sites/default/files/libro_nutricia_completo_parte_1.pdf
http://www.guiametabolica.org/sites/default/files/libro_nutricia_completo_parte_2.pdf
http://www.guiametabolica.org/sites/default/files/libro_nutricia_completo_parte_3.pdf


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> *Gracias por las respuestas, se entiende todo perfectamente (entiendo hasta que el kilo de plomo abulta menos que el kilo de paja, fíjense si lo entiendo), pero aun así resulta un poco frustrante. Parecería lógico que simplemente quitando harina y azúcar (que ya es quitar), el peso bajara muy rápido. Será que el sistema es más estable de lo que pensábamos.
> Kilos más o menos, la calidad de vida comiendo así es mucho mejor en todos los sentidos, y supongo que eso es lo cuenta.
> Saludos.*



Pero eso es porque os han machacado constantemente en las televisiones con lo del "peso ideal" y el "físico ideal" que no está basado en nada científico sino en las especulaciones sobre las probabilidades der esperanza de vida de las compañías de seguros norteamericanas.

Toda persona (en este caso mujer) que tenga constancia en la alimentación y en hacer algo de ejercicio físico va a llegar a su aspecto natural porque el cuerpo humano en condiciones normales y/o favorables siempre tiende hacia su equilibrio. Por físico normal en una mujer se entiende alrededor de 20-26% de grasa corporal más o menos.

Lo que no vas a poder cambiar jamás es tu genética, si tienes aspecto de X, de pera, más ancha de caderas, abotijada, etc etc. Eso no lo vas a poder cambiar al menos de forma natural. Pero en si mismo ningún tipo de aspecto es mejor o peor, depende de los gustos personales y de los standares que haya actualmente en ese aspecto.

A mí por ejemplo no me gustan las típicas modelos, me parecen palos de escoba a las que han puesto dos globos a la altura del pecho, es el canon de belleza actual dentro de la mujer pero a mí me gusta lo que me gusta y no lo que me dice la tele.

Después en la tele y el cine te engañan muchísimo, por ejemplo Salma Hayek y la que salía en Mujeres Desesperadas (no recuerdo su nombre Evan Longeria o algo así) las veneran como si fueran pibones cuando las ves en la realidad y parecen dos botijos enanos.

En resumen, se constante y más deprisa o más despacio llegarás a tu físico natural (el físico natural de una persona no tiene nada que ver con el que nos venden en la tele que eso es otra cosa, ojo) el tiempo que tardes depende de factores como tu genética o del grado de desestabilización que tengas en tu equilibrio hormonal.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (9 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero eso es porque os han machacado constantemente en las televisiones con lo del "peso ideal" y el "físico ideal" que no está basado en nada científico sino en las especulaciones sobre las probabilidades der esperanza de vida de las compañías de seguros norteamericanas.
> 
> Toda persona (en este caso mujer) que tenga constancia en la alimentación y en hacer algo de ejercicio físico va a llegar a su aspecto natural porque el cuerpo humano en condiciones normales y/o favorables siempre tiende hacia su equilibrio. Por físico normal en una mujer se entiende alrededor de 20-26% de grasa corporal más o menos.
> 
> ...



a Salma la veneran los hombre ..más que las mujeres. será que tiene 2 buenas razones ::


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ago 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *forzarse a consumir grasa porque sí no tiene sentido, tanto como renunciar a comer cereales cuando antes se atiborraban a bollería. Se pueden comer ambas cosas y guiarse por sensaciones, peso, etc., cada vez estoy más convencido de que hay un equilibrio entre hidratos y proteínas y que renunciar a aquellos es contraproducente cuando se tiene una actividad deportiva mínima, sí, puedes comer menos cereales y aumentar hortalizas a tope, pero no reducirlos a cero, salvo que estés todo el puto día en el sillón. Otra cosa que he experimentado con el abuso de proteínas (comidas de solo carne solo pescado solo.marisco etc.) ; las digestiones son mucho más pesadas, hay exceso de trabajo metabólico y poca eficiencia. Todo lo contrario sucede cuando reduces proteína y metes hidrato, hortalizas y cereal.*



Ya estás diciendo tonterías desde por la mañana, que yo sepa aquí nadie hace comidas de solo proteina.

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> a Salma la veneran los hombre ..más que las mujeres. será que tiene 2 buenas razones ::



Salma nos la puso dura con su baile de la serpiente en aquella de Tarantino (hacía de actor y la dirigía otro, no recuerdo quien) Eso es algo, pero no mucho.


----------



## zypion (9 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> He estado leyendo el blog de un tal Dr. Jason Fung, un nefrólogo apasionado por el tema del sobrepeso y la obesidad. Ha escrito una serie de artículos intentando describir lo que él denomina la etiología de la obesidad, es decir, las causas fundamentales de dicho trastorno.
> 
> ...



Aquí os dejo un enlace a la página de Esteban, un cardiólogo argentino, que va traduciendo el blog del Dr. Fung.

Repensando verdades


----------



## Dabicito (9 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya estás diciendo tonterías desde por la mañana, que yo sepa aquí nadie hace comidas de solo proteina.
> 
> Saludos.



las tonterías las dice gente como tú, por convencer a la gente incauta de verdades irrefutables, que no pueden comer un trozo de pan o una tostada porque no van a parar de engordar y porque comerlo les da cáncer sin una jodida prueba de tan salvaje afirmación, y por decirles también que pueden atiborrarse a grasas que van a adelgazar, todo a golpe de blog y experiencias PERSONALES.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> He estado leyendo el blog de un tal Dr. Jason Fung, un nefrólogo apasionado por el tema del sobrepeso y la obesidad. Ha escrito una serie de artículos intentando describir lo que él denomina la etiología de la obesidad, es decir, las causas fundamentales de dicho trastorno.
> 
> ...



De alguna forma es lo estamos diciendo desde el post 1.

El cuerpo tiene 2 fuentes de energía:
Grasas
Hidratos.

Si subo una, bajo la otra. 
O sea, no puedo tener una alta ingesta de grasas (como es mi caso) y a la par tenerla alta en hidratos. Es un chute muy fuerte de energía y eso se transformará en grasa visceral.

Así pues, puedo estar en buen peso con:
- Altas grasas y bajos hidratos
- Bajas grasas y altos hidratos.

Ojo, estoy hablando a nivel de peso corporal. Aquí no entro en nuestro desgaste del día a día ni en qué pasa a nivel hormonal comiendo muchas grasas o muchos hidratos (que no es lo mismo, internamente para el cuerpo una cosa que la otra).

Que es lo que hace liberar más insulina a nuestro cuerpo? A grandes rasgos:

- Hidratos/azúcares. Siendo más importante la liberación en alimentos farinaceos.
- Protes
- Grasas (casi imperceptible o nula liberación de insulina).


O sea, las protes hacen que liberemos insulina pero con un pico más pequeño y más prolongado en el tiempo en comparación con los hidratos.

Entonces: puedo comer muchos hidratos y tener poca liberación de insulina con lo cual, voy a tener buen cuerpo sin riesgo a engordar? Sí, se puede.
Pero con unos condicionantes:
- No cereales, no harinas, no azúcares añadidos. Pq estos son los que más nos disparan la insulina.
- Nos tendremos que basar en frutas y verduras. El truco, está en que este grupo de alimentos, el 90% es agua. Y además como dice Adrenocromo, son altos en fibra y por tanto aplaca la respuesta insulínica.

Así pues, si hacemos una dieta paleo, independientemente de comer muchos hidratos o muchas grasas, podremos estar en nuestro peso. 
Pero como decimos siempre: es imposible estar cada dia con 2-3 kilos de fruta y verdura. Así que lo lógico es que casi sin querer nos veamos en dietas altas en grasa, que para mi sería lo más natural.
Antiguamente la fruta no era tan dulce y la verdura se la comerían según la temporada. Pescado lo tendrían todo el año.

El único problema que le vería sería la persona que se mete un zumo de 4 naranjas de golpe. Es algo antinatural, y el chute de azúcar sería importante.
Ahora bien, si es para comer y masticar 3 manzanas en poco tiempo, no le veo mucho problema.

Y fijaros si la naturaleza es sabia, que cuando hay un alimento proteico siempre viene mezclado con grasa: huevos, carnes/pescados, frutos secos, así la respuesta insulínica es menor.


Como hemos comentado otras veces, la única manera de engordar fisiologicamente, la única, es a traves de la insulina. A más insulina liberada, mayor será el almacenamiento de grasa de nuestro cuerpo. 

Y como vemos, en función de si son muchos hidratos, muchas grasas, en función de los hidratos farinaceos.... podemos llegar a ello, de varias formas.


----------



## Jorkomboi (9 Ago 2016)

Pero a mi me surge unas dudas con respecto a la ingesta de grasas:

¿Realmente es necesario, para una persona con ligero o importante sobrepeso, ingerir grasas?
¿No seria mejor esperar a que su organismo use las reservas de grasas existentes antes de meterle mas cantidad?

:


----------



## PATITOXXL (9 Ago 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> A mi novia la puse yo a comer lo que cómo y bajo a kilo por semana. Claro que casi la tuve que obligar a comer cerdo.







A mí me pasó lo mismo con mi madre, conseguir que dejara los cereales fue una batalla brutal, pero nada comparado con lo que me cuesta que aumente las grasas. Tuve que comer con ella a diario para asegurarme de lo que comía y añadirle la grasa que fuera necesaria y me miraba con una cara que parecía que le estaba echando cianuro en la comida. Luego se pesaba y estaba tan contenta perdiendo casi un kilo por semana, pero es una lucha constante.





elouelei dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, se entiende todo perfectamente (entiendo hasta que el kilo de plomo abulta menos que el kilo de paja, fíjense si lo entiendo), pero aun así resulta un poco frustrante. *Parecería lógico que simplemente quitando harina y azúcar (que ya es quitar), el peso bajara muy rápido.* Será que el sistema es más estable de lo que pensábamos.
> Kilos más o menos, la calidad de vida comiendo así es mucho mejor en todos los sentidos, y supongo que eso es lo cuenta.
> Saludos.







Eso está muy bien, pero solo es la mitad del problema. Tienes que aumentar las grasas.


----------



## elouelei (9 Ago 2016)

Gracias por tu explicacion, Zapatitos. Me gusta tu teoría de "el aspecto natural", y creo que cada cual sabe muy bien cuál es el suyo. Sin embargo, no sé por qué crees que a ti te gustan las mujeres que te gustan a pesar de lo que diga hollywood y sin embargo crees también que yo quiero tener un aspecto imposible para mí por lo que dicen las revistas. Estaría bien concederles a los demás la misma capacidad de desarrollar un criterio propio que te concedes a ti mismo. Pienso. O quizá se lo haya leído a Jodorowsky.
Saludos.



zapatitos dijo:


> Pero eso es porque os han machacado constantemente en las televisiones con lo del "peso ideal" y el "físico ideal" que no está basado en nada científico sino en las especulaciones sobre las probabilidades der esperanza de vida de las compañías de seguros norteamericanas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2016 at 19:42 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Rauxa (9 Ago 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Pero a mi me surge unas dudas con respecto a la ingesta de grasas:
> 
> ¿Realmente es necesario, para una persona con ligero o importante sobrepeso, ingerir grasas?
> ¿No seria mejor esperar a que su organismo use las reservas de grasas existentes antes de meterle mas cantidad?
> ...



Es imprescindible. 
Si no comes grasa, tu cuerpo no gastará la que ya tiene. Parece una contradicción pero no lo es.
El organismo humano necesita grasa. Un mínimo. 
Si tu cuerpo no ve que le das grasa, él no gastará la que tiene y almacenará más.
Tu cuerpo te está diciendo:
" como no me das grasa, yo no voy a quemar grasa, porqué tengo miedo a quedarme sin". Es un mecanismo de defensa. 

Quieres que tu cuerpo queme grasa? Pues dale grasa. Si no se la das, no la quemará. Así de simple.

Tienes sobrepeso, imagino.
Si lo tienes, el culpable ha sido la ingesta de grasas buenas? (cocos, aguacates, frutos secos...)

Si la respuesta es no y continuas sin ingerir grasas, entonces estarás comiendo justo lo mismo que te ha engordado. No tiene sentido alguno, no crees?

Te bien aseguro, que la gente que ha empezado a "abusar" de las grasas, quitando harinas, ha visto resultados sorprendentes en menos de 1 mes.


----------



## Jorkomboi (9 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es imprescindible.
> Si no comes grasa, tu cuerpo no gastará la que ya tiene. Parece una contradicción pero no lo es.
> El organismo humano necesita grasa. Un mínimo.
> Si tu cuerpo no ve que le das grasa, él no gastará la que tiene y almacenará más.
> ...



No lo digo por mi, lo digo por gente que este preocupada por adelgazar. Yo peso 94 y mido 1,83. Pero bueno, yo después de dejar las harinas y azucares empecé a hacer musculación y he aumentado de volumen bastante. Así que ese peso lo veo casi normal.

Lo del mecanismo ese de almacenar grasa si no la ingieres no se me había ocurrido.

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Ago 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> No lo digo por mi, lo digo por gente que este preocupada por adelgazar. Yo peso 94 y mido 1,83. Pero bueno, yo después de dejar las harinas y azucares empecé a hacer musculación y he aumentado de volumen bastante. Así que ese peso lo veo casi normal.
> 
> Lo del mecanismo ese de almacenar grasa si no la ingieres no se me había ocurrido.
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración.




La gente preocupada en adelgazar simplemente le digo que anote en un papel que come habitualmente.
Y le hago la pregunta:

En qué te basas:
En hidratos (farinaceos, azúcares) o en grasas buenas?

Todos dicen de los hidratos. A partir de ahí, hay que ser muy zopenco para pensar que el culpable de tu obesidad sean los cocos o los aguacates


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ago 2016)

elouelei dijo:


> *Gracias por tu explicacion, Zapatitos. Me gusta tu teoría de "el aspecto natural", y creo que cada cual sabe muy bien cuál es el suyo. Sin embargo, no sé por qué crees que a ti te gustan las mujeres que te gustan a pesar de lo que diga hollywood y sin embargo crees también que yo quiero tener un aspecto imposible para mí por lo que dicen las revistas. Estaría bien concederles a los demás la misma capacidad de desarrollar un criterio propio que te concedes a ti mismo. Pienso. O quizá se lo haya leído a Jodorowsky.
> Saludos.*



Estaba dando una visión en general basada en la experiencia de lo que suelo ver y como suelen reaccionar la gente de mi alrededor. Sobre tu caso en particular no puedo opinar personalmente porque no creo que te conozca de nada. Como mucho me podría guiar algo por tus posts.

Ambos sexos somos bombardeados continuamente con patrones y roles tantos psíquicos, de comportamiento o físicos que si nos paramos a pensar un poco no tienen nada que ver con nuestra realidad. Algunos escapamos a esos patrones donde nos quieren encasillar pero no es fácil y para vosotras es aún más complicado porque el bombardeo tanto publicitario como social es aún más grande que para los hombres.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2016 at 22:43 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Pero a mi me surge unas dudas con respecto a la ingesta de grasas:
> 
> *¿Realmente es necesario, para una persona con ligero o importante sobrepeso, ingerir grasas?
> ¿No seria mejor esperar a que su organismo use las reservas de grasas existentes antes de meterle mas cantidad?*
> ...



La grasa no solo se utiliza como energía sino también como lubricante para venas, arterias y órganos vitales y como materia prima para hormonas como la testosterona. Si no tomas la sufriciente grasa para estos cometidos te arriesgas a cosas serias como problemas de erección, pérdida de tejido muscular, problemas circulatorios, etc etc. Mucha gente cuando llega a cierta edad tiene asimilado tener estos problemas por que dicen que son típicos de la vejez pero no es necesariamente así si tomas la grasa necesaria.

Por otra parte, el cuerpo es bastante más listo que nosotros y si no le das la grasa que él cree que necesita para energía se va a poner en modo ahorro y la va a pillar de otro sitio y este sitio normalmente siempre es el tejido muscular. Sin embargo si ve que no tiene problemas en conseguir grasa se va a poner en modo despilfarro como si fuera un nuevo millonario. Parece una tontería pero el cuerpo es así 

Saludos.


----------



## Blixen (10 Ago 2016)

Ratona dijo:


> Yo sigo sin saber que comer en el desayuno. Tortilla francesa con poco aceite... ???
> 
> Yo Tambien odio a los que se echan sacarina en cafe y comen bollos....
> 
> ...



Un par de huevos duros o escalfados (los duros los puedes hervir y dejar hechos el día anterior en la nevera y hasta hacer seis o así para media semana) con algún fruto seco o verdura (pepino, tomate, etc) y café sólo o té. Yo desayuno eso en días alternos, los que no toca, sustituyo los huevos con yogur natural sin sabores ni nada, o kefir cuando lo tengo en la nevera con miel (y los frutos secos). Los copos de avena con leche de arroz caliente con un punto de canela queda muy bueno también, pero es más de invierno y la verdad da un palazo tremendo hacerlo por la mañana.

Mi pariente es adicto al zumo de naranja natural por la mañana, pero los zumos aunque sean naturales son traicioneros, porque creo que eliminas la fibra de la fruta. Mejor comerse la naranja directamente, no?

Luego de vez en cuando hago un bizcocho pequeño (a poder ser con harina integral) y desayunamos eso con unas oncitas de chocolate negro...riquísimo y oye, tampoco hace daño y mejor que un cruasán hecho en una panificadora, aunque lo compres en una panadería, seguro que será.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> He estado leyendo el blog de un tal Dr. Jason Fung, un nefrólogo apasionado por el tema del sobrepeso y la obesidad. Ha escrito una serie de artículos intentando describir lo que él denomina la etiología de la obesidad, es decir, las causas fundamentales de dicho trastorno.
> 
> ...



*THIS*

Vayan desalojando el hilo, después de leer a este tío (y tienen para un rato, aviso, yo voy por el post 23 y todavía no he acabado) ya no necesitan saber nada más.

Al que le apetezca, sírvase incluir el link en el hilo de evidencias científicas a favor de la LCHF, y luego cierren ese hilo también.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (10 Ago 2016)

¿Dónde se puede comprar aceite de coco a buen precio?


----------



## sada (10 Ago 2016)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede comprar aceite de coco a buen precio?



supongo que en tiendas que tienen alimentos especializados, ecológicos... etc.
ahi lo compro yo y me cuesta creo q 7 pico


----------



## Luizmi (10 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *THIS*
> 
> Vayan desalojando el hilo, después de leer a este tío (y tienen para un rato, aviso, yo voy por el post 23 y todavía no he acabado) ya no necesitan saber nada más.
> 
> Al que le apetezca, sírvase incluir el link en el hilo de evidencias científicas a favor de la LCHF, y luego cierren ese hilo también.




Todo lo que dice ese señor se lleva comentando aquí desde hace lustros


----------



## Sor Hortiga (10 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> supongo que en tiendas que tienen alimentos especializados, ecológicos... etc.
> ahi lo compro yo y me cuesta creo q 7 pico



¿Cuánto te dan por ese precio? Lo más barato que he visto yo de momento es esto: Aceite de coco - 1L Aceite puro de coco virgen extra orgánico: Amazon.es: Supermercado
18€ por un litro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Todo lo que dice ese señor se lleva comentando aquí desde hace lustros



¿Todo? No sé, me he leído más de 60 entradas del pájaro en estos últimos dos días, y alguna que otra cosa he aprendido.

Lo que puedo garantizar que no había visto antes es el núcleo central de toda su exposición:

*"Lo que causa la obesidad es la insulina"*​
Y punnnnto. Su premisa LO EXPLICA TODO.

¿LCHF? Cojonudo, porque menos carbos suponen menos respuesta insulínica, y más grasas implica que no estás cambiando los carbos por protes, que TAMBIÉN aumentan la respuesta insulínica

¿80% de carbos rápidos, y delgado, como los chinos? Sí, porque la presencia de fructosa en su dieta es testimonial (la fructosa fomenta la resistencia a la insulina), y combinan el arroz con alimentos que reducen la respuesta insulínica, como el vinagre y la fibra.

¿5000 calorías al día, y bajando peso?¿1500 y dos horas de aerobic, y engordando? Pues sí, porque el metabolismo se adapta a lo que le eches de forma sostenida, no vas a engordar más por comer más. Y lo que es peor, no vas a adelgazar (al menos, no para siempre) por comer menos...¡Ni por moverte más! *La única forma de adelgazar es reducir los niveles de insulina*

Y los veintipico posts que he leído esta mañana sobre el ayuno han cambiado mi forma de ver el mundo.

Así que todo, todo...


Encima, todo lo que dice, explicado para que todos lo entiendan, respaldado por estudios científicos y escrito con mucho gracejo. 

Reconozcan que llamar al planteamiento del balance energético _Calorie Reduction as Primary_ (CRaP= o sea, una puta mierda) theory y a su propuesta sobre los equilibrios hormonales _Hormonal Obesity Theory _(HOT= molona) tiene su arte


----------



## zapatitos (10 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Lo que puedo garantizar que no había visto antes es el núcleo central de toda su exposición:
> 
> "Lo que causa la obesidad es la insulina"​
> Y punnnnto. Su premisa LO EXPLICA TODO.*



Eso es simplificar demasiado, lo correcto sería decir que una de las causas principales de la obesidad es la insulina pero no es la única ni muchísimo menos. Hay otras causas muy importantes como el cortisol, falta de testosterona, estrógenos, hipotiroides, etc.

Viendo la distribución de la grasa corporal y el tejido muscular de la persona se puede saber cual de ellos es su problema.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso es simplificar demasiado, lo correcto sería decir que una de las causas principales de la obesidad es la insulina pero no es la única ni muchísimo menos. Hay otras causas muy importantes como el cortisol, falta de testosterona, estrógenos, hipotiroides, etc.
> 
> Viendo la distribución de la grasa corporal y el tejido muscular de la persona se puede saber cual de ellos es su problema.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero es que este Dr. Fung EFECTIVAMENTE menciona como segunda causa el cortisol, y luego ya incluso valora los efectos de la falta de sueño o déficit de testoterona en hombres, ovario poliquístico en mujeres, etc.

El Dr. Fung va a revolucionar la endocrinología con sus tesis. Estoy seguro.


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Ago 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Lavando el arroz varias veces antes de cocinarlo, ¿se eliminaría parte del almidón reduciendo su carga glucémica?



¿Nadie sabe nada del tema?. Uso arroz vaporizado que es el que menos indice glucémico tiene (38), comparado con el integral (50). Pero estaría bien saber si se le puede bajar aun mas lavándolo.


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (10 Ago 2016)

..............


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *THIS*
> 
> Vayan desalojando el hilo, después de leer a este tío (y tienen para un rato, aviso, yo voy por el post 23 y todavía no he acabado) ya no necesitan saber nada más.
> 
> Al que le apetezca, sírvase incluir el link en el hilo de evidencias científicas a favor de la LCHF, y luego cierren ese hilo también.



Oído cocina!


----------



## merkawoman (10 Ago 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> ¿Nadie sabe nada del tema?. Uso arroz vaporizado que es el que menos indice glucémico tiene (38), comparado con el integral (50). Pero estaría bien saber si se le puede bajar aun mas lavándolo.



Yo siempre lo lavo (antes y despues)

Y si te fijas una vez hervido el lavado sale blanco, es logico el almidon en caliente es muy soluble y lavandolo eliminaras una fraccion importante con lo cual bajaras el IG.

Lo sacas del fuego mas "al dente" y veras como sienta muy ligero.


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Ago 2016)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Eso no lo se, pero puedes enfriarlo en la nevera y recalentarlo, convirtiéndolo en un alimento rico en almidón resistente, buenísimo para tu sistema digestivo. Infórmate de ello que merece la pena.
> 
> Te dejo un enlace:
> 
> Almidón resistente para mejorar tu salud, y beneficios de recalentar la comida



Muy bueno ese enlace, gracias.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2016 at 19:52 ----------




merkawoman dijo:


> Yo siempre lo lavo (antes y despues)
> 
> Y si te fijas una vez hervido el lavado sale blanco, es logico el almidon en caliente es muy soluble y lavandolo eliminaras una fraccion importante con lo cual bajaras el IG.
> 
> Lo sacas del fuego mas "al dente" y veras como sienta muy ligero.



Pues no se me había ocurrido el lavarlo después de cocinarlo también. Gracias!


----------



## Rauxa (10 Ago 2016)

zypion dijo:


> Aquí os dejo un enlace a la página de Esteban, un cardiólogo argentino, que va traduciendo el blog del Dr. Fung.
> 
> Repensando verdades



INDISPENSABLE.

Descubrí esta web hará un par de semanas gracias a un tuitero. 

Como dice Smilling Jack, podemos cerrar el hilo.
Yo simplemente había leído algunos artículos sueltos al azar, pero a raíz de su post, he empezado desde abajo y llevo ya 15 del tirón.

No es que diga nada que no se haya dicho aquí pero es la forma de explicarlo tan ilustrativa.

Yo siempre había dicho que si uno come menos, termina quemando menos. 

Pero es que te dice lo siguiente:

Si comes mucho. (entendemos que de lo paleo), tu metabolismo va a quemar más también. Cuanto más comes, más quemas. Los gordos tienen un metabolismo más rápido que los delgados.

Una persona, la final de año, ha comido lo mismo que lo que ha gastado. En un 99%. Siempre hay un equilibrio. No puede ser que tu quemes 2000 cada día y comas 1500 cada dia. El cuerpo dejará de gastar 2000 para ir a buscar esos 1500 que te metes. Siempre buscará la paridad.

Entonces:
Como puede ser que yo haya engordado 1 kilo y otra persona 15? 
Hemos comido lo mismo que lo que hemos quemado. PEro uno ha engordado 15 kgs y el otro no.


Os lo recomiendo al 100%. Son artículo de 1 pagina cada uno y muy entendibles.
Os recomiendo un papel y un lápiz y anotaros la idea o las ideas clave de cada uno.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> un placer leerte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2016 at 09:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues eso que no te apetece tanto en plan bruto. Esta noche me he zampado casi un kilo de ensaladilla casera.

- Patata poca.
- Dos zanahorias.
- Dos huevos
- Medio bote de aceitunas.
- Pepinillos.
- Guisantes.
- Lata de atun.
- Y ... un bote de mayonesa casera hecho con un huevo y aceite de oliva virgen extra, mas verde que los cojones de un grillo.
- Adornando encima medio aguacate a trozos.

Impresionante...

Evidentemente proteina habia (tres huevos y el atun), pero grasa seria la mitad (mahonesa unos 300 cl, aceitunas y el aguacate).

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 01:07 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Ya estás diciendo tonterías desde por la mañana, que yo sepa aquí nadie hace comidas de solo proteina.
> 
> Saludos.



Que un puto clonc de Sugus. Mira que es troll el tio. Ni puto caso.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 01:13 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Pero a mi me surge unas dudas con respecto a la ingesta de grasas:
> 
> ¿Realmente es necesario, para una persona con ligero o importante sobrepeso, ingerir grasas?
> ¿No seria mejor esperar a que su organismo use las reservas de grasas existentes antes de meterle mas cantidad?
> ...



No, porque vas a seguir necesitando una ingesta calorica diaria, y of course no va a ser de pan.

Al eliminar refinados eliminas picos de insulina y al activar la oxidacion de grasas quemas la ingerida y la acumulada para funcionar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso es simplificar demasiado, lo correcto sería decir que una de las causas principales de la obesidad es la insulina pero no es la única ni muchísimo menos. Hay otras causas muy importantes como el cortisol, falta de testosterona, estrógenos, hipotiroides, etc.
> 
> Viendo la distribución de la grasa corporal y el tejido muscular de la persona se puede saber cual de ellos es su problema.
> 
> Saludos.



Nope.

El cortisol no engorda per se.
Engorda porque *niveles altos de cortisol elevan el nivel de insulina basal*.

La falta de sueño, tres cuartos de lo mismo, *aumenta el cortisol y este la insulina*.

¿Baja testosterona? *Aumento de la resistencia a la insulina*

¿Exceso de estrógenos? *Aumento de la resistencia a la insulina*

¿Hipotiroidismo? Aumento sostenido de la glucosa en sangre, con la consecuente...sí, *secreción sostenida de insulina*

*La insulina es el alfa y el omega de la obesidad.*

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 08:21 ----------




globos dijo:


> Que opinión tenéis de los snacks de cortezas de cerdo.
> Lo mismo ya se ha hablado y tal.



Si son cortezas *de verdad*, a mí me valen: son como un 50% proteína y un 50% grasa (en peso)

Si son cortezas de trigo con saborizantes, no me voy a dignar ni a contestar.

ITEM MÁS: pero *no como snack*, sino como sustitutivo del pan en algunos menesteres (para untar, o para dar textura tipo picatostes, para mojar valen poco).

Comer entre horas es caca.


----------



## OGULNIO (11 Ago 2016)

Jason Fung es mi dios. 
No cerréis el hilo. 

Compré el libro hace unos dos meses y lo tengo bien presente.

El problema es que parece que sabiendo lo que piensa ya está solucionado y no es así, yo me lo aplico, hay gente como yo, que tiene dificultad para perder peso aunque siga las indicaciones.

Llevo 4 días con ayunos intermitentes (siempre evito azúcares y harinas) evitando fruta ahora como novedad, y estoy intentando adaptarme para comenzar con dos ayunos de 24 horas semanales, según resultado, pasaré a dos ayunos de 36 horas.

Me gustaría pedir al médico analíticas para ver como tengo las hormonas, curva de insulina (no glucosa) y cortisol (del que realmente sospecho) por favor, alguien puede sugerir qué y cómo se lo pido a un médico sin que piense que estoy loca? :rolleye: (no le puedo decir que lo he visto en la internete)
Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ago 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Jason Fung es mi dios.
> No cerréis el hilo.
> 
> Compré el libro hace unos dos meses y lo tengo bien presente.
> ...



No, claro.

Sabiendo lo que piensa conoces el camino, pero eso no te teleporta allí.

El Camino de Santiago es bien conocido en todo el mundo. Pero aun así, recorrerlo cuesta no poco esfuerzo.

Y aun así, como la obesidad depende de múltiples factores, no todos ellos manipulables, pues como lo tuyo venga de fuera vas a sudar tinta china. Me encantó su metáfora del coche que no arranca:

_"Mucha gente tiene un coche que no arranca. A unos no les arranca porque no tiene gasolina. A otros no les arranca porque no tiene batería. A otros, porque el motor de arranque está dañado. A otros, porque los cables de la batería tienen una derivación.

Un día uno descubre que cambiándole la batería al coche, arranca. ¡Ha encontrado la panacea! Corre a contar su experiencia al mundo, y a muchos (a los que tenían la batería gastada) les va como la seda. Pero a muchos otros (los que tenían la batería bien) no les funciona. A otros (los que tenían una derivación en los cables de la batería) les funciona, pero malamente, y al poco tiempo les deja de funcionar.

Otro descubre que echándole gasolina al coche, arranca. ¡El de la batería era un ignorante!¡La verdadera panacea es echarle gasolina al coche! Pero el proceso se repite: aquellos cuyo problema no era la gasolina, no experimentan mejora.

Calla, que es que hay algunos a los que ninguna de las soluciones les funciona, porque resulta que no sólo tienen la batería gastada, o el motor de arranque dañado, o el depósito vacío: les pasan varias de esas cosas.

Y lo que es peor: hay algunos a los que el coche no les arranca porque el motor está muerto.

Y así sucesivamente."_ (versión libre)

Si tienes desarreglos hormonales no tratables que afectan a la resistencia insulínica, o si tienes la desgracia (como ha tenido, dicho sea de paso, un servidor de ustedes) de tener que tomar (la puta) prednisona para combatir otras dolencias, o si estás tomando medicación psiquiátrica, o...

...pues vas dado. Siempre podrás MITIGAR el problema, o al menos NO EXACERBARLO, pero ESE PROBLEMA NO SE VA A NINGUNA PARTE, mientras persista la causa.

Para todo lo demás, *ayuno y abstinencia*. Que tiene cojones, miles de años siendo _vox populi_, y de 50 años para acá, se nos ha olvidado por completo.

Ya lo decían los romanos, _nihil novum sub sole_


----------



## невежда (11 Ago 2016)

Te felicito por el hilo y constato prácticamente todo lo que dices por experiencia personal.


----------



## Luizmi (11 Ago 2016)

Qué grasa animal consideráis que es la más saludable?, tendría que ser un producto que lleve mucha en proporción a proteína, no me vale un filete con sus betas de grasa, ya que estaría comiendo un 95% prote para pillar un 5% de grasa y de momento prefiero no meter lacteos, por otro lado prefería grasa que pudiese consumirse cruda o con poco proceso para no alterarla

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 11:31 ----------

Yo lo de la fructosa lo leí hace unos 3 o 4 meses en un libro de diabétes, (soy diabético) el único libro de los 7 u 8 que he leido de esa enfermedad que recomendaba quitar la fruta durante unos meses y luego solo consumir frutas poco dulces como arandanos, frambuesas, etc, al quitar la fruta pude por primera vez bajar de 100 en ayunas, ahora ando entre 90 y 100, lo que ha sido un gran avance.


----------



## sada (11 Ago 2016)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> ¿Cuánto te dan por ese precio? Lo más barato que he visto yo de momento es esto: Aceite de coco - 1L Aceite puro de coco virgen extra orgánico: Amazon.es: Supermercado
> 18€ por un litro.



Creo que es este: 

* Aceite de Coco eco Biospirit 5,75€ 240 grs.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 09:43 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues eso que no te apetece tanto en plan bruto. Esta noche me he zampado casi un kilo de ensaladilla casera.
> 
> - Patata poca.
> - Dos zanahorias.
> ...



patata si?
zanahoria??
no dicen que la zanahoria tiene un alto IG ¿?
Esto para cenar está perfecto pero para desayunar ...:´(


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Qué grasa animal consideráis que es la más saludable?, tendría que ser un producto que lleve mucha en proporción a proteína, no me vale un filete con sus betas de grasa, ya que estaría comiendo un 95% prote para pillar un 5% de grasa y de momento prefiero no meter lacteos, por otro lado prefería grasa que pudiese consumirse cruda o con poco proceso para no alterarla



tocino fresco is your friend. Lonchitas finas, una pizca de sal, y gloria bendita.

Para nota, que fuera tocino de cerdos alimentados a bellota, pero eso igual se va un poco de precio...

...o igual no, con la grasofobia imperante igual resulta que el tocino va _regalao_.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> Creo que es este:
> 
> * Aceite de Coco eco Biospirit 5,75€ 240 grs.





Viajo con mucha frecuencia a Asia. En julio he estado en Vietnam, Malasia y Singapur. En los tres sitios he ido a supermercados, porque compro allí el café y otras cosas. El precio del aceite de coco en los países productores es prácticamente igual de caro que en iHerb, así que no os comáis mucho la cabeza buscando mejores precios, porque no los hay.

Lo que sí era barato era el ghee en las tiendas de hindúes, como 2 euros una garrafa que sería de un galón.

Al hilo de la comparación con el coche que no arranca, es magnífica. La vengo defendiendo siempre, que no hay recetas universales, ni por asomo. Que las generalizaciones, las de antes y las de ahora no sirven.


----------



## sada (11 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> tocino fresco is your friend. Lonchitas finas, una pizca de sal, y gloria bendita.
> 
> Para nota, que fuera tocino de cerdos alimentados a bellota, pero eso igual se va un poco de precio...
> 
> ...o igual no, con la grasofobia imperante igual resulta que el tocino va _regalao_.



el tocino ya suele ser salado no ? y bastante. se cura en salazón


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> el tocino ya suele ser salado no ? y bastante. se cura en salazón



No quiero ser hiriente 

Pero si digo fresco, no digo en salazón.

Esto:






no es lo mismo que esto:


----------



## Zekko (11 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> tocino fresco is your friend. Lonchitas finas, una pizca de sal, y gloria bendita.
> 
> Para nota, que fuera tocino de cerdos alimentados a bellota, pero eso igual se va un poco de precio...
> 
> ...o igual no, con la grasofobia imperante igual resulta que el tocino va _regalao_.



Con tocino te refieres a panceta?


----------



## Luizmi (11 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> tocino fresco is your friend. Lonchitas finas, una pizca de sal, y gloria bendita.
> 
> Para nota, que fuera tocino de cerdos alimentados a bellota, pero eso igual se va un poco de precio...
> 
> ...o igual no, con la grasofobia imperante igual resulta que el tocino va _regalao_.



En el tocino también había pensado yo, el tema es que tiene que ser bueno, en la grasa es donde terminan todas las toxinas..., esta tarde voy a preguntar en una charcutería un poco "vip" que hay en mi ciudad a ver..


----------



## lewis (11 Ago 2016)

Panceta Ibérica.-


----------



## OGULNIO (11 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> De alguna forma es lo estamos diciendo desde el post 1.
> 
> El cuerpo tiene 2 fuentes de energía:
> Grasas
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con el 99%. 

Sigo insistiendo: no todo depende de la decisión que tomamos al ingerir alimentos, existen personas, que incluso siguiendo estos patrones no consiguen adelgazar (reducir el % grasa). 

Pues yo veo claro, que aunque la mayoría consiga buenos resultados, existe la posibilidad de que "algo" impida oxidar la grasa corporal

Por ejemplo OTRAS HORMONAS DIFERENTES A LA INSULINA, que intervienen en la secreción de insulina en el sentido de estimularla, INDEPENDIENTEMENTE DE LOS ALIMENTOS INGERIDOS. 

Y ¿qué ocurre? que yo no tengo conocimientos suficientes para poder saber cuales son ni como funcionan. Como ya está dicho, es la insulina la que al final hace engordar, lo entiendo. Pero no únicamente se estimula por ingerir los tres macronutrientes mencionados, el principal, carbohidratos, y cuidado, que las proteínas algunas se pueden equiparar al pan blanco en su índice insulinogénico, y las grasas, las menos. 

Necesito ver la luz. Pido ayuda. :cook:


----------



## Jorkomboi (11 Ago 2016)

Visto ayer Miércoles en un super de la cadena SPAR:







Va a consumir aguacates *SU PUTA MADRE*.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Ago 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Visto ayer Miércoles en un super de la cadena SPAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía, pero que putísima barbaridad...

No los compres.


----------



## Ragnar (11 Ago 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Visto ayer Miércoles en un super de la cadena SPAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tienes un aldi cerca, están a 3'85 € el kilo

o por lo menos en el que yo tengo cerca a ese precio


----------



## Rauxa (11 Ago 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el 99%.
> 
> Sigo insistiendo: no todo depende de la decisión que tomamos al ingerir alimentos, existen personas, que incluso siguiendo estos patrones no consiguen adelgazar (reducir el % grasa).
> 
> ...



Ya hemos venido hablando de este tema. Fíjate:

- A mayor ingesta de glucosa (o sea de alimentos ricos en harinas, azúcares...), mayor liberación de insulina. O sea, engorde sí o sí, en mayor o menos medida según tu nivel de resistencia a la insulina (que a medida que vayas cumpliendo años, se acrecenta).

PERO:

Se puede dar el caso que aumente tu liberación de insulina sin que se eleve tu glucosa (azúcar en sangre).
O sea, hay causas fuera de la alimentación, que hacen que tu insulina se dispare (por lo tanto que engordes). 
Por eso hay gente que puede comer con una dieta Paleo de libro, y no adelgace.

Y como te han dicho, es un tema hormonal. Y no solo de la insulina propiamente dicha. Sabemos, como te digo, que la ingesta de glucosa te la dispara, pero hay otros factores que tb.
Y uno de estos factores es a través de otra hormona: el cortisol.
Cuando esta se dispara, tb se dispara la insulina.
O sea, a mayor cortisol, mayor insulina (mayor engorde).
Cuando se te dispara el cortisol?: en situaciones de stress continuo, muchisima actividad física, mucha medicación...

Para mi el 90% de la gente que engorda es por el binomio glucosa-insulina ( o sea, alimentacion).

Fuera de aquí juegan otras hormonas como el cortisol (stres, básicamente).

Me estoy leyendo todo el blog: Repensando verdades
E imagino que saldrán otras cosas.


----------



## OGULNIO (11 Ago 2016)

Aporto hilo sobre Jason Fung en el foro usano Lowcarbfriends, foro que visito y cotilleo a menudo:

http://http://www.lowcarbfriends.com/bbs/showthread.php?t=879872



En cuanto al binomio glucosa insulina, supongo que afecta a la mayoría.

Yo sigo mosca porque ya me diagnosticaron hipoglucemia reactiva. Me miraron la insulina basal y es correcta, glucosa basal correcta, hormonas ok. Tooodo sale perfecto. Problema, que primero creía que mi páncreas era el que no funcionaba bien, y después de probar low carb mucho tiempo, tresveces cetosis más de 45 días,sin éxito, ya no sé donde mirar.

Medir el cortisol creo que no es fácil, porque es muy variable. Ya informaré. Mañana iré l médico de cabecera e intentaré que me pida analítica. Ya contaré si me ha hecho caso o me ha mirado como si estuviera zumbada.::


----------



## Jorkomboi (11 Ago 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Si tienes un aldi cerca, están a 3'85 € el kilo
> 
> o por lo menos en el que yo tengo cerca a ese precio


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Ago 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Aporto hilo sobre Jason Fung en el foro usano Lowcarbfriends, foro que visito y cotilleo a menudo:
> 
> http://http://www.lowcarbfriends.com/bbs/showthread.php?t=879872
> 
> ...



¿Has probado con el ayuno? Con el ayuno, Fung afirma que consigue aumentar la sensibilidad a la insulina...


----------



## OGULNIO (11 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> ¿Has probado con el ayuno? Con el ayuno, Fung afirma que consigue aumentar la sensibilidad a la insulina...





Tu crees que tengo resistencia a la insulina, si soy capaz de padecer hipoglucemias y además las analíticas no aportan ningún indicio de resistencia?

Lo digo porque si tengo sobrepeso y un % de grasa que ronda el 30% es muy probable que sea a causa de resistencia a la insulina, pero es lógico que no aparezca nada en las pruebas?


Estoy haciendo actualmente, hoy 5º día, ayuno de unas 19 horas. La semana que viene comenzaré con dos días de ayuno 24 horas, no consecutivos.


----------



## merkawoman (11 Ago 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Si tienes un aldi cerca, están a 3'85 € el kilo
> 
> o por lo menos en el que yo tengo cerca a ese precio



Acabo de comprar en lidl a 3,78 en mallas de 3 unidades (origen peru), eso si estan como limones....

2-3 dias en la despensa y maduran perfectamente.


----------



## kilipdg (11 Ago 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Acabo de comprar en lidl a 3,78 en mallas de 3 unidades (origen peru), eso si estan como limones....
> 
> 2-3 dias en la despensa y maduran perfectamente.



Yo los compré ayer  más duros que la polla de un novio.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Ago 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el 99%.
> 
> Sigo insistiendo: no todo depende de la decisión que tomamos al ingerir alimentos, existen personas, que incluso siguiendo estos patrones no consiguen adelgazar (reducir el % grasa).
> 
> ...



Lea al Dr. Fung. Es una tirada, más de 60 artículos y en inglés (aunque han colgado un enlace a un payo que lo está traduciendo), pero explica todo eso que usted no sabe y querría saber.


----------



## Luizmi (12 Ago 2016)

Lo del ayuno y la resistencia a la insulina lo llevo yo leyendo años en libros de diabetes, no es por quitarle merito al Fung ese, pero no ha inventado nada, sobre ese tema hay muchos libros escritos, si pone información contrastada y fácil de entender pues bienvenido sea, pero no está descubriendo nada.

Sobre el tema de la grasa, he comprado panceta ibérica salada, lista para comer, 5,40 el kilo, lo suyo sería de bellota, pero quitando el tema de la calidad, no creo que haya otra grasa animal que lleve menos proceso, se trata de no perder las encimas lipasas en los procesos de cocción y fritura, qué opináis.


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Sobre el tema de la grasa, he comprado panceta ibérica salada, lista para comer, 5,40 el kilo, lo suyo sería de bellota, pero quitando el tema de la calidad, no creo que haya otra grasa animal que lleve menos proceso, se trata de no perder las encimas lipasas en los procesos de cocción y fritura, qué opináis.



Pues que estás comprando boletos para un infarto de miocardio. Pero bueno, cómo lo has leído en internete, será sano.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Lo del ayuno y la resistencia a la insulina lo llevo yo leyendo años en libros de diabetes, no es por quitarle merito al Fung ese, pero no ha inventado nada, sobre ese tema hay muchos libros escritos, si pone información contrastada y fácil de entender pues bienvenido sea, pero no está descubriendo nada.



Y tanto que no ha inventado nada: él mismo reconoce que los beneficios del ayuno se conocen *desde hace miles de años*, no en vano todas las religiones (que eran un encapsulado del saber ancestral para uso y disfrute de las masas ignorantes) recomiendan periodos de ayuno para "purificar": la cuaresma cristiana, el ramadán musulmán, el Yom-kippur judío, el vrat hindú, el tapas (en serio, no es broma, hay un ayuno que se llama tapas) jainita.

Un poco raro, que en todas las religiones existentes desde hace miles de años se considere el ayuno como medio de purificar el cuerpo y el alma ¿no?



> Sobre el tema de la grasa, he comprado panceta ibérica salada, lista para comer, 5,40 el kilo, lo suyo sería de bellota, pero quitando el tema de la calidad, no creo que haya otra grasa animal que lleve menos proceso, se trata de no perder las encimas lipasas en los procesos de cocción y fritura, qué opináis.



Hombre, quitando que el gocho estará seguramente alimentado con grano en su mayoría (con lo que vas a tener una proporción omega 3/omega 6 regulera), bien está.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 10:52 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Pues que estás comprando boletos para un infarto de miocardio. Pero bueno, cómo lo has leído en internete, será sano.



Sure, pal.
Y a ti lo del infarto te lo ha dicho la tele, así que seguro que es verdad también ¿eh, _champ_?


----------



## sada (12 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No quiero ser hiriente
> 
> Pero si digo fresco, no digo en salazón.
> 
> ...



tocino fresco?? es que no le visto la verdad, el que veo es curado o medio curado ya ..pero siempre salado y bastante


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> tocino fresco?? es que no le visto la verdad, el que veo es curado o medio curado ya ..pero siempre salado y bastante



Claro, se sala para que aguante mejor, igual que la mantequilla.

Un tocino salado puede ser del mes pasado, del año pasado o del lustro pasado.

El tocino fresco si no se consume se pone rancio en cosa de una o dos semanas.


----------



## Luizmi (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues que estás comprando boletos para un infarto de miocardio. Pero bueno, cómo lo has leído en internete, será sano.



Quién sabe, cada cuerpo es un mundo, lo que te puedo decir es que teniendo en los últimos meses una ingesta muy alta de grasas, coco, aguacate, frutos secos, aceitunas, y comiendo dos huevos al día, tengo los siguientes valores: 
triglicéridos: 50, hdl: 70, ldl: 97 y total: 170, que considero muy buenos, pero ya te contaré en 10 años


----------



## Trustno1 (12 Ago 2016)

Sigo creyendo que mucha de la información del hilo es útil pero también me temo que no se toma con cierta medida lo que en él se dice. 
Comienzo o leer a usuarios que se van al extremo de hasta engullir sin ton ni son grasas animales con gran proporción de sal, por ejemplo. Lo que puede pasar factura a la hora de retener líquidos o sufrir, a largo plazo, hipertensión. 

Sería una lástima que se cayera en el error de vivir en una especie de péndulo:"ahora nada de carbos farinaceos o azúcares, y todo grasa a niveles ingentes ( nata montada, mantequilla, tocino...)"


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues que estás comprando boletos para un infarto de miocardio. Pero bueno, cómo lo has leído en internete, será sano.



En serio, me parecen lamentables este tipo de comentarios.

Ecuche de una vez: NI UN SOLO MÉDICO, EN LA ACTUALIDAD, SE ATREVE A VINCULAR EL CONSUMO DE LA GRASA DEL CERDO CON EL INFARTO DE MIOCARDIO. No hay NINGUNA evidencia de que eso sea así. Es más, incluso aceptando la antigua teoría (ya descartada por la mayoría de la comunidad médica) de que el colesterol dietario aumenta el colesterol sérico, o de que la grasa saturada aumenta el colesterol sérico, RESULTA QUE LA GRASA DE CERDO NI SIQUIERA ES UNA GRASA SATURADA. 

Mire usted la composición nutricional del tocino. La grasa del cerdo contiene aproximadamente un 45% de grasas saturadas, un 45% de grasas monoinsaturadas y un 10% de grasas poliinsaturadas. 

Como puede usted ver ni siquiera el mayor porcentaje de los ácidos grasos del tocino son saturados ienso:

Sé que no va a contestar, pero por favor, le ruego que ponga un link a cualquier estudio que vincule el consumo de tocino con el infarto de miocardios.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Ago 2016)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Sigo creyendo que mucha de la información del hilo es útil pero también me temo que no se toma con cierta medida lo que en él se dice.
> Comienzo o leer a usuarios que se van al extremo de hasta engullir sin ton ni son grasas animales con gran proporción de sal, por ejemplo. Lo que puede pasar factura a la hora de retener líquidos o sufrir, a largo plazo, hipertensión.
> 
> Sería una lástima que se cayera en el error de vivir en una especie de péndulo:"ahora nada de carbos farinaceos o azúcares, y todo grasa a niveles ingentes ( nata montada, mantequilla, tocino...)"



Es que si quitas los carbos, por algo los tienes que cambiar.
Y si los cambias por protes no solucionas el problema porque *la proteína también sube los niveles de insulina*, incluso a pesar de no subir la glucosa en sangre...

Ya lo comenté más atrás, una dieta LCHF es LC, pero *también es HF*.
La grasa lleva *50 años* siendo el malo de la película en base a *mala ciencia y decisiones políticas*, así que normal que dé un poco de yuyu.

Pero hay que cambiar el chip: el miedo a la grasa (sobre todo a la grasa natural, y la animal lo es) es *infundado*.

En cuanto a la sal, también habría que revisar sus efectos sobre la hipertensión una vez rasgado el velo de la *hiperinsulinemia*, no sea que las cantidades "normales" de sal para evitar hipertensión no sean válidas en un entorno en el que la insulina no te la está forzando hacia arriba artificialmente.

Un servidor, que siempre ha sido de salado a dolor, desde que ha abandonado las harinas tiene episodios de tensión baja, tócate los huevos...


----------



## Trustno1 (12 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Es que si quitas los carbos, por algo los tienes que cambiar.
> Y si los cambias por protes no solucionas el problema porque *la proteína también sube los niveles de insulina*, incluso a pesar de no subir la glucosa en sangre...
> 
> Ya lo comenté más atrás, una dieta LCHF es LC, pero *también es HF*.
> ...



Smiling Jack no pretendo que mi comentario se tome como un ataque a su labor, simplemente un toque de atención ya que no todos los de aquí manejan, ni manejamos, tan buena información. 
En la justa mesura (equilibrio, a mi parecer, está el éxito en la alimentación.

No seré yo la que tenga grasofobia o carbofobia, más que nada porque si quieres tener energía para estar activo tienes que comer tanto grasas (vegetales, animales) como proteínas, etc


----------



## Rauxa (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues que estás comprando boletos para un infarto de miocardio. Pero bueno, cómo lo has leído en internete, será sano.



No hay estudio que asocie aumento de grasa dietética con infartos de corazón.
Ni uno.

Si que los hay con ingesta de harinas , azúcares e infartos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Ago 2016)

Yo compro tocino ibérico sin salar en carrefour, y a veces panceta saladita (que también hay que darle alegría al cuerpo) en alcampo. Y sí, el que no está salado si no te lo comes rápido se pone rancio. Sí que me gustaría que alguien me diera algún enlace o me dijera donde se pude comprar tocinete de bellota.

Otra cosa, si podéis decirme el título del libro de Fung en castellano o poner un enlace mejor... (aunque suelo comprarle los libros a la gente que mejora mi vida con ellos, os aconsejo que hagáis lo mismo).


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

Mucha proteína, mucha grasa, mucho azúcar, sobrepeso y poca actividad física es comprar cupones para que las arterias se taponen.
Pero bueno, que en medicina hacen un juramento judeomasonico para engañar al resto del mundo y gracias a lumbreras de aquí han descubierto el gran engaño.
Y la pena es que algunos se lían a comer panceta y mantequilla, cuando lo que tendrían que hacer evitar el azúcar refinado, los dulces, el alcohol que no sea el vino tinto con moderación y dedicarse a hacer actividades físicas de verdad.
Que no hay estudios.... la madre de dios.


----------



## sada (12 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo compro tocino ibérico sin salar en carrefour, y a veces panceta saladita (que también hay que darle alegría al cuerpo) en alcampo. Y sí, el que no está salado si no te lo comes rápido se pone rancio. Sí que me gustaría que alguien me diera algún enlace o me dijera donde se pude comprar tocinete de bellota.
> 
> Otra cosa, si podéis decirme el título del libro de Fung en castellano o poner un enlace mejor... (aunque suelo comprarle los libros a la gente que mejora mi vida con ellos, os aconsejo que hagáis lo mismo).



en que apartado de carrefour?


----------



## PATITOXXL (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Mucha proteína, mucha grasa, mucho azúcar, sobrepeso y poca actividad física es comprar cupones para que las arterias se taponen.
> Pero bueno, que en medicina hacen un juramento judeomasonico para engañar al resto del mundo y gracias a lumbreras de aquí han descubierto el gran engaño.
> Y la pena es que algunos se lían a comer panceta y mantequilla, cuando lo que tendrían que hacer evitar el azúcar refinado, los dulces, el alcohol que no sea el vino tinto con moderación y dedicarse a hacer actividades físicas de verdad.
> Que no hay estudios.... la madre de dios.





Pues pon uno, si te parece poco pon más, pero al menos uno.


----------



## sada (12 Ago 2016)

que opináis de estas tablas de IG?
La tabla
O EL BUSCADOR DE MONTIGNAC
Buscar el Índice Glicémico (IG) de un alimento | Sitio oficial del Método Montignac


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Mucha proteína, mucha grasa, mucho azúcar, sobrepeso y poca actividad física es comprar cupones para que las arterias se taponen.
> Pero bueno, que en medicina hacen un juramento judeomasonico para engañar al resto del mundo y gracias a lumbreras de aquí han descubierto el gran engaño.
> Y la pena es que algunos se lían a comer panceta y mantequilla, cuando lo que tendrían que hacer evitar el azúcar refinado, los dulces, el alcohol que no sea el vino tinto con moderación y dedicarse a hacer actividades físicas de verdad.
> Que no hay estudios.... la madre de dios.



O sea que antes era "el tocino provoca infarto de miocardio" y ahora es "mucha proteína, mucha grasa, mucho azúcar, sobrepeso y poca actividad física".

Lo mismito oiga, eh.

Ahí ahí, rigor, que no se diga.



En fin...


----------



## sada (12 Ago 2016)

La Meteo que viene: LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS
LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Mucha proteína, mucha grasa, mucho azúcar, sobrepeso y poca actividad física es comprar cupones para que las arterias se taponen.



¿Sabía usted que el taponamiento arterial, según recientes estudios, no se debe al exceso de colesterol en sangre?

Las placas de colesterol en las arterias taponadas responden a un intento del organismo por aliviar la inflamación de la pared arterial causada, entre otras cosas, por un exceso de omega 6.

Pero el bloqueo se debe a la inflamación de la pared arterial, no a la placa de colesterol que, de hecho, mitiga éste.



> Pero bueno, que en medicina hacen un juramento judeomasonico para engañar al resto del mundo y gracias a lumbreras de aquí han descubierto el gran engaño.



Para nada.
Pero en medicina tampoco se sabe todo lo que es, se trabaja con hipótesis no confirmadas, y a algunos se les olvida que podrían estar equivocados.

Y los médicos han aprendido las bases de otros médicos, por lo que una hipótesis dudosa que logra ser tendencia se convierte en certeza innegable en la siguiente generación de médicos.

Para colmo, los médicos tienen una fuerte tendencia al monoteísmo, por lo que no les suele afectar mucho la opinión de otros.

De hecho, la "hipótesis de las grasas", por la cual cosas como el riesgo cardiovascular y las concentraciones de colesterol en sangre dependerían de la dieta, no era más que una mera hipótesis.

Pero la repetición goebblesiana y el respaldo *político* del gobierno estadounidense en 1977 la convirtió en verdad revelada, y a cualquiera que la cuestionara en poco menos que un hereje...

...y seguro que el hecho de que reducir la ingesta de grasas favoreciera a los productores de cereal no tuvo nada que ver...



> Y la pena es que algunos se lían a comer panceta y mantequilla, cuando lo que tendrían que hacer evitar el azúcar refinado, los dulces, el alcohol que no sea el vino tinto con moderación y dedicarse a hacer actividades físicas de verdad.



¿Sabe lo más gracioso? Que no se lían.

Porque cuando te deshaces de las harinas refinadas y los azúcares, de pronto ya no necesitas comer cada dos horas, ni te encaja un plato de 1000 calorías de pasta de una sentada.

Y que sí, le echas mantequilla al café y comes tocino salado de aperitivo, pero en conteo de calorías (si eso valiera para algo), de hecho *estás comiendo menos*.

Pregunta tonta, _follow the money_, ¿A quién beneficia económicamente que comas menos?



> Que no hay estudios.... la madre de dios.



No, si estudios hay muchos. Lo que pasa es que de forma sistemática se muestran INCAPACES de mostrar la correlación esperada.

Nada, que no hay manera, por más que estudian y estudian, siempre les sale que no hay correlación entre una dieta grasa y un aumento del colesterol en sangre, ni entre ésta y un aumento del riesgo cardiovascular...

...por lo que concluyen que *el estudio debe de estar mal *, habrá que repetirlo.

Delirante.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 13:04 ----------




sada dijo:


> que opináis de estas tablas de IG?
> La tabla
> O EL BUSCADOR DE MONTIGNAC
> Buscar el Índice Glicémico (IG) de un alimento | Sitio oficial del Método Montignac



Bien está, pero cojea.

El sistema se basa en seguir la evolución de la glucosa en sangre que provocan los alimentos, asumiendo que los niveles de insulina resultantes están correlados.

El problema es que hay muchos alimentos que no aumentan la glucosa en sangre y sí la insulina, como por ejemplo la fructosa, o la proteína de la leche.

Si hasta la grasa, que es totalmente neutra en cuanto a glucosa en sangre, provoca un aumento (eso sí, menor) de la concentración de insulina...


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> La Meteo que viene: LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS
> LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS



Panceta=Grasa. Lo entiendes o no?


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Panceta=Grasa. Lo entiendes o no?



Perfectamente.

Si el error está en creer que la grasa es mala, porque no lo es.

O en creer que comiendo grasa acumulamos grasa, porque es falso.


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Perfectamente.
> 
> Si el error está en creer que la grasa es mala, porque no lo es.
> 
> O en creer que comiendo grasa acumulamos grasa, porque es falso.



Grasas buenas son buenas.
Las malas son malas y hay que evitarlas.
Panceta: malo.
Nueces: bueno.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Grasas buenas son buenas.
> Las malas son malas y hay que evitarlas.
> Panceta: malo.
> Nueces: bueno.



Panceta: bueno
Panceta ibérica de bellota o castaña: bueno no, cojonudo
Nueces: bueno
Margarina: malo
Grasas trans: malísimo

Las grasas saturadas NO SON MALAS. 

Esa falacia surge de haber mezclado churras con merinas, o concretamente, grasas saturadas con grasas hidrogenadas hasta saturación en los estudios.

Pero sucede que no es lo mismo una grasa saturada natural que una grasa a la que se le añade hidrógeno químicamente hasta su saturación.

Entre otras cosas porque la grasa natural *no es sólo grasa*. Como de costumbre, *la toxicidad está en el proceso de refino*

Estudios más detallados que segregan las grasas saturadas de las hidrogenadas apuntan a que las primeras, de hecho, son beneficiosas.

Y las segundas, pues ya sabe usted.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Grasas buenas son buenas.
> Las malas son malas y hay que evitarlas.
> Panceta: malo.
> Nueces: bueno.*



Las nueces tienen más grasa que la panceta. Nueces alrededor de 60, panceta alrededor de 45.

Alrededor del 60% de la grasa de la panceta es insaturada así que en realidad se la debería de considerar más grasa insaturada que saturada porque 60 es más que 40, al menos en mi pueblo en el vuestro no se.

La panceta solo tiene alrededor de 12 gramos (30% de la grasa total) de acido palmítico que es el único que podría tener en ciertas circunstancias efectos perjudiciales.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (12 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo compro tocino ibérico sin salar en carrefour, y a veces panceta saladita (que también hay que darle alegría al cuerpo) en alcampo. Y sí, el que no está salado si no te lo comes rápido se pone rancio. Sí que me gustaría que alguien me diera algún enlace o me dijera donde se pude comprar tocinete de bellota.



Pero ese tocino sin salar hay que cocinarlo o se puede comer crudo?


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Bien está, pero cojea.
> 
> El sistema se basa en seguir la evolución de la glucosa en sangre que provocan los alimentos, asumiendo que los niveles de insulina resultantes están correlados.
> 
> ...



Por eso, ademas de controlar el indice glucémico de los alimentos, también hay que tener en cuenta su carga glucémica y como afecta la forma de cocinar a estos valores.

La zanahoria por ejemplo. Cruda tiene un IG de 30 y una carga glucémica de 1,5. En cambio la misma zanahoria, hervida, casi triplica su IG y su CG.

Aquí dejo una tabla mas completa con IG y CG de algunos alimentos:

Tabla de raciones de Hidratos de Carbono,Índice Glucémico y Carga Glucémica


----------



## robergarc (12 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nope.
> 
> El cortisol no engorda per se.
> Engorda porque *niveles altos de cortisol elevan el nivel de insulina basal*.
> ...





Estando completamente de acuerdo en el fondo del hilo -el cual sigo con fruición desde su inicio y he leído entero- y en la mayoría de los detalles, este aspecto, al leer el cuaderno del Dr. Fung y ahora a usted, no me queda muy claro, o al menos, detecto, asumiendo que soy lego en la materia, cierta contradicción.

Entiendo que el papel de la insulina es "trasladar", digamos así, la glucosa a las células, liberando al torrente sanguíneo de aquella, donde es tóxica. Luego, la insulina es imprescindible, y su defecto, en los casos de diabetes tipo 1, lleva a un adelgazamiento extremo -el Dr. Fung lo menciona en su cuaderno- y a la necesidad de suministro exterior. Bien.

Al ingerir hidratos refinados y azúcares, la respuesta insulínica se dispara y con ello, por un exceso del estímulo tanto en cantidad como en tiempo sostenido -de ahí la recomendación del ayuno para evitarlo-, se acaba por saturar la respuesta del páncreas y producirse, con el tiempo, un déficit en su producción lo que lleva a ¿engordar? ¿A la diabetes? ¿Engorda el exceso de insulina como aquí se parece sugerir, o su defecto, el cual impide que la glucosa se transporte a las células y, por contra, se deposite sobre todo en la zona abdominal? Pero, este último caso entra en flagrante contradicción con el ejemplo aducido por Fung de la falta de insulina en la diabetes tipo 1 que conlleva un adelgazamiento extremo.

Porque, en relación a la continua ingesta de azúcares, si la misma induce una secreción continua de insulina la cual sin embargo, no dando abasto, es incapaz de procesar toda esa glucosa y acumula el sobrante en forma de grasa produciendo el engorde, ¿por qué una ulterior disminución de la respuesta insulínica -por haberse generado resistencia- no produce un adelgazamiento como así sucede en los casos de diabetes tipo 1, aun en ausencia de ingesta de carbohidratos o proteinas?

En fin, querría entenderlo, pero, sin perjuicio de mi torpeza en la materia, detecto alguna incongruencia lógica, o de inversión de la causa y el efecto. En todo caso, desde que he dejado azúcares, bollería e hidratos refinados he adelgazado y me encuentro mucho mejor, habiendo partido, también digo, desde un esencial escepticismo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> Creo que es este:
> 
> * Aceite de Coco eco Biospirit 5,75€ 240 grs.
> 
> ...



Yo hago paleo, no lowcarb.

En general eso significa cero procesados y harinas (siendo estrictos). Alimentos como la patata la consumo con moderacion por su alto contenido en almidon. El resto de tuberculos los que me de la gana.

Luego sobre la zanahoria: aunque las zanahorias cocidas tienen un índice glicémico alto (92), la carga glicémica de una porción de 2 zanahorias es baja (6,4). La naturaleza no te da nada parecido a una harina refinada.

Yo ya lo he dicho muchas veces que en general no hay que tenerle miedo a los hidratos no procesados (fruta, tuberculos, frutos secos, etc). Lo que pasa es que hay gente que llega con los metabolismos hechos polvo con dietas hipocaloricas y no les queda mas remedio que irse al lowcarb, y renunciar a parte de los hidratos buenos, cosa que no me gusta a largo plazo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> en que apartado de carrefour?



En zona carnes suele estar en frigoíficos verticales donde tb hay conejo, pollo y cerdo como morro o tb callos...

---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 14:52 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Mucha proteína, mucha grasa, mucho azúcar, sobrepeso y poca actividad física es comprar cupones para que las arterias se taponen.
> Pero bueno, que en medicina hacen un juramento judeomasonico para engañar al resto del mundo y gracias a lumbreras de aquí han descubierto el gran engaño.
> Y la pena es que algunos se lían a comer panceta y mantequilla, cuando lo que tendrían que hacer evitar el azúcar refinado, los dulces, el alcohol que no sea el vino tinto con moderación y dedicarse a hacer actividades físicas de verdad.
> Que no hay estudios.... la madre de dios.



No tiene usted ni idea de lo que dice...

---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 15:01 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Pero ese tocino sin salar hay que cocinarlo o se puede comer crudo?



En casa lo comemos crudo y está muy rico. Es igual que el salado, no es sebo...


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En zona carnes suele estar en frigoíficos verticales donde tb hay conejo, pollo y cerdo como morro o tb callos...
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 14:52 ----------
> 
> ...



No lo digo yo. Lo dicen la mayoría de médicos y nutricionistas.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Ago 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> *Porque, en relación a la continua ingesta de azúcares, si la misma induce una secreción continua de insulina la cual sin embargo, no dando abasto, es incapaz de procesar toda esa glucosa y acumula el sobrante en forma de grasa produciendo el engorde, ¿por qué una ulterior disminución de la respuesta insulínica -por haberse generado resistencia- no produce un adelgazamiento como así sucede en los casos de diabetes tipo 1, aun en ausencia de ingesta de carbohidratos o proteinas?
> 
> En fin, querría entenderlo, pero, sin perjuicio de mi torpeza en la materia, detecto alguna incongruencia lógica, o de inversión de la causa y el efecto. En todo caso, desde que he dejado azúcares, bollería e hidratos refinados he adelgazado y me encuentro mucho mejor, habiendo partido, también digo, desde un esencial escepticismo.*



Porque la función de la insulina no es solo el transporte de glucosa a las células, esa es la más conocida. También tiene otras muchísimas funciones.

Las que nos interesan para tu duda son su aumento en la síntesis de triglicéridos. la inhibición del catabolismo también de los triglicéridos y la de la cetogénesis hepática. En pocas palabras, tanta insulina producida por tu cuerpo hace que disminuya tu capacidad de utilizar los triglicéridos como energía y aumente tu capacidad de almacenarlos en grasa, además modificando su distribución lo que hace que aumente su posibilidad de almacenarla en la zona lumbar, michelines y abdomen. Por eso la mayoría de diabéticos de tipo B suelen tener brazos y piernas muy finos y la zona media muy abultada.

Y por eso porque la insulina también actua sobre los triglicéridos es el motivo por el cual a los que tienen resistencia a la insulina aunque lleven una dieta baja en azúcares y carbohidratos les cuesta tanto perder la grasa abdominal.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No lo digo yo. Lo dicen la mayoría de médicos y nutricionistas.



Demuéstralo!!!


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Demuéstralo!!!



El qué? Te mando fotos de mi cuerpo?


----------



## zapatitos (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *No lo digo yo. Lo dicen la mayoría de médicos y nutricionistas.*



Y además me lo dicen en Las Mañanas de la Mariló y si me lo dicen los de la tele es que tiene que ser verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y además me lo dicen en Las Mañanas de la Mariló y si me lo dicen los de la tele es que tiene que ser verdad.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo dicen en internet y burbuja unos tíos detrás de.un nick y encima manipulan metiendo a Marilo porque es una tonta oficial. Pues tiene que ser verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Lo dicen en internet y burbuja unos tíos detrás de.un nick y encima manipulan metiendo a Marilo porque es una tonta oficial. Pues tiene que ser verdad.
> 
> Saludos.



https://intensivedietarymanagement.com/
Jason Fung. Médico nefrólogo.

Léetelo que algo sabe del tema. Y un 50% de los dietistas, endocrinos...va en su misma linea.
El que haya aún un 50% de profesionales que vaya según los mantras de estos últimos 50 años (y que tú aun crees), es otra cosa.

Pero aquí no somos unos iluminados ni hemos inventado nada, ni hemos inventado nada.
Simplemente hemos echado mano de nuestra historia evolutiva. Para ti, lo normal, lo de "siempre", es lo que se está diciendo en estos últimos 50 años.


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (12 Ago 2016)

No sabía que el jilo era tuyo ADRENO.Nunca había entrado.
Muy bueno felicidades.


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> https://intensivedietarymanagement.com/
> Jason Fung. Médico nefrólogo.
> 
> Léetelo que algo sabe del tema. Y un 50% de los dietistas, endocrinos...va en su misma linea.
> ...



Perdón por el off-topic Rauxa.
Pero eres el mismo que dijiste que el SIDA no existe?
Dirás que no tiene nada que ver, pero yo creo que sí y mucho. Dice mucho de tus magufadas. A la gente que te sigue, le puede valer para saber con qué clase de gente está tratando.
Lo reconoces o tendré que buscar tu post?


----------



## Rauxa (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Perdón por el off-topic Rauxa.
> Pero eres el mismo que dijiste que el SIDA no existe?
> Dirás que no tiene nada que ver, pero yo creo que sí y mucho. Dice mucho de tus magufadas. A la gente que te sigue, le puede valer para saber con qué clase de gente está tratando.
> Lo reconoces o tendré que buscar tu post?



???? que tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra?

El SIDA existe, simplemente que no tiene nada que ver con el VIH.
El SIDA es conjunto de enfermedades. La discusión están en como uno se casca tanto su sistema inmune para ser catalogado como SIDA. 

Pero como te digo, creo que hay otros hilos para esto. Si te hace ilusión buscar algún hilo mío sobre el tema, adelante. Tendré alguno de hacer un par o tres de años. 

Tu simplemente te crees los mantras oficialistas y yo intento ver las cosas con algo de sentido común.

Comer 5 veces al día
Basarse en las harinas
Comer poca cantidad
....
Así llevamos 50 años y hemos multiplicado la obesidad y la diabates.
Pero el magufo soy yo, por recomendar lo mismo que hemos estado haciendo durante los 2 últimos millones de años.


----------



## Ragnar (12 Ago 2016)

El te o el café elevan la insulina?

Lo digo por que yo como 2 veces al día, pero si me suelo tomar varios te durante el día.

No le pongo ningún edulcorante ni nada.


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> ???? que tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra?
> 
> El SIDA existe, simplemente que no tiene nada que ver con el VIH.
> El SIDA es conjunto de enfermedades. La discusión están en como uno se casca tanto su sistema inmune para ser catalogado como SIDA.
> ...



Tiene que ver y mucho, una vez dicho que es un off-topic. El problema de los foros es que no ves ni conoces al que habla. A mí si me viene un indigente a hablarme de economía y de como triunfar en la vida, lo escucharé, pero como comprenderás sus consejos los cogeré con pinzas. No hay mas que echar un vistazo a tu pobre página web, para hacerme una idea. 
Por otra parte no me baso en las harinas, no como poca cantidad y SÍ como cinco veces al día.
Tú ves a la gente? Tú crees que aquí la peña hace una dieta mediterránea? Pues ya te digo yo que no. La gente no sigue una dieta sana.
Lo que tú recomiendas no es lo ideal. Desde luego el que se coma unos churros, meriende unos donuts, se zampe un plato de pasta (y no lo queme) con salsa carbonara y de cena una hamburguesa pues hará una dieta peor que la que tú vendes.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Lo dicen en internet y burbuja unos tíos detrás de.un nick y encima manipulan metiendo a Marilo porque es una tonta oficial. Pues tiene que ser verdad.
> 
> Saludos.*



Aquí la gente ponemos datos unas veces más acertados otras menos pero tú que pones...la panceta es mala ¿pero porqué, en que te basas para esa afirmación? desarróllalo un poquitín que seguro que tú puedes.

Meto a Mariló porque tonta o lista es la doctrina ortodoxa oficial sobre alimentación que sigue la mayoría de la población. Y así les va a la mayoría de ellos por cierto.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aquí la gente ponemos datos unas veces más acertados otras menos pero tú que pones...la panceta es mala ¿pero porqué, en que te basas para esa afirmación? desarróllalo un poquitín que seguro que tú puedes.
> 
> Meto a Mariló porque tonta o lista es la doctrina ortodoxa oficial sobre alimentación que sigue la mayoría de la población. Y así les va a la mayoría de ellos por cierto.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, pues a Marilo y a su hija no les va nada mal.
No tengo ni puta idea que recomienda la tipa ésta, pero aun así, tú crees que la peña sigue su dieta? Porque lo que veo en las colas del súper, no es lo que recomendable para nada.
La gente puede leer mucho y estudiar lo que sea, pero si luego ingieres otra cosa, sólo te engañaras a ti mismo.
Dudo mucho que recomiende comer bollería industrial hechas con mantequilla, por cierto, coca colas, cervezas y chorizo de cantinpalo.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Bueno, pues a Marilo y a su hija no les va nada mal.
> No tengo ni puta idea que recomienda la tipa ésta, pero aun así, tú crees que la peña sigue su dieta? Porque lo que veo en las colas del súper, no es lo que recomendable para nada.
> La gente puede leer mucho y estudiar lo que sea, pero si luego ingieres otra cosa, sólo te engañaras a ti mismo.
> Dudo mucho que recomiende comer bollería industrial hechas con mantequilla, por cierto, coca colas, cervezas y chorizo de cantinpalo.*



Sigues desviándote y no queriendo decir el porqué es mala panceta porque en realidad no tienes ni puta idea sobre la panceta simplemente los mantras que has oido y que se te han incrustado en el cerebro, sobre todo jamás recopiles datos y los intentes analizar por tí, ni se te ocurra que el cerebro se te puede desgastar.

En lo de la Mariló recomiendan la dieta mediterránea y comer de todo con "moderación" eso si basándose sobre todo en el pan y los cereales, eso que no falte jamás. El ogro siempre son las grasas.

Ya te digo que así le va yendo a la gente basándose en la dieta mediterránea porque cosas como magdalenas, galletas, etc etc entran dentro de la dieta mediterránea por si no lo sabías y los donuts también "siempre con moderación"

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aquí la gente ponemos datos unas veces más acertados otras menos pero tú que pones...la panceta es mala ¿pero porqué, en que te basas para esa afirmación? desarróllalo un poquitín que seguro que tú puedes.
> 
> Meto a Mariló porque tonta o lista es la doctrina ortodoxa oficial sobre alimentación que sigue la mayoría de la población. Y así les va a la mayoría de ellos por cierto.
> 
> Saludos.



La panceta es una bomba de calorías en sí misma. La grasa blanca te tapona las arterias.
Como te digo no veo a Mario Montero. Desde luego si recomienda comer donuts con moderación, no hay que hacerle ni caso.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La panceta es una bomba de calorías en sí misma. La grasa blanca te tapona las arterias.
> Como te digo no veo a Mario Montero. Desde luego si recomienda comer donuts con moderación, no hay que hacerle ni caso.



Bueno, si tras este intercambio de opiniones tus argumentos son estos, me quedo más tranquilo.

Me quedo más tranquilo porque vaya una puta mierda de argumentos. 

"La grasa blanca te tapona las arterias." ¿La "grasa blanca"? ¿Es en serio? ienso:

"Bomba de calorías" ¿Bomba de calorías? ¿Pero qué cojones de argumento es ese? 

Este es el nivel, señores.

Hagan juego y tal.


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Bueno, si tras este intercambio de opiniones tus argumentos son estos, me quedo más tranquilo.
> 
> Me quedo más tranquilo porque vaya una puta mierda de argumentos.
> 
> ...



A ver tontorrón. Me refiero a la grasa BLANCA que se ve en la panceta. Me refiero al COLOR!!! 
"Bomba de calorías" es una expresión que entiende todo el mundo, pero si quieres te lo traduzco. 100 gramos de panceta son 541 calorias. Una locura comerla a diario e incluso semanalmente, pues anda que no hay alimentos mas nutritivos.
Menudo nivelazo debes tener cuando no entiendes esto.
Lo que no sé, es como no estás impartiendo clases en.las universidades de medicina en vez de estar escribiendo soplapolleces aquí de si me follo o no tal shortina. Y al que no sepa a lo que me refiero, leer al monotema éste, que debe tener la inteligencia en la punta del capullo.
Y me dices a mí, que qué nivel ::


----------



## Rauxa (13 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Tiene que ver y mucho, una vez dicho que es un off-topic. El problema de los foros es que no ves ni conoces al que habla. A mí si me viene un indigente a hablarme de economía y de como triunfar en la vida, lo escucharé, pero como comprenderás sus consejos los cogeré con pinzas. No hay mas que echar un vistazo a tu pobre página web, para hacerme una idea.
> Por otra parte no me baso en las harinas, no como poca cantidad y SÍ como cinco veces al día.
> Tú ves a la gente? Tú crees que aquí la peña hace una dieta mediterránea? Pues ya te digo yo que no. La gente no sigue una dieta sana.
> Lo que tú recomiendas no es lo ideal. Desde luego el que se coma unos churros, meriende unos donuts, se zampe un plato de pasta (y no lo queme) con salsa carbonara y de cena una hamburguesa pues hará una dieta peor que la que tú vendes.



Que lo que yo no recomiendo no es lo ideal?

Carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras, frutos secos, huevos. Que le falta aquí? Que hay de malo aquí? 

Estamos aquí unos cuantos "discutiendo" sobre el tema, aportando experiencias, vivencias, conocimientos, textos, libros, artículos de todo tipo, vídeos... Y viene usted aquí a decir que no tenemos razón y se queda tan ancho.

Sugus al menos enlazaba algo. Era siempre el artículo sobre la paradoja asiática, pero ahí estaba el tío, aportando su granito de arena.
Pero es que usted ni eso.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Ago 2016)

adenocromo hablando de nivel y descarta uno de los estudios más importantes de nutrición (el estudio china) y toda la carrera de su autor (Colin Campbell) en base a los "sesudos estudios" de una bloguera periodista.


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Que lo que yo no recomiendo no es lo ideal?
> 
> Carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras, frutos secos, huevos. Que le falta aquí? Que hay de malo aquí?
> 
> ...



Ya llegaste manipulando, como no. Yo TAMBIÉN recomiendo carnes (blancas y alguna excepción de rojas), frutas, verduras, frutos secos y huevos.
Que puta casualidad, que don manipulación, no mencione la panceta y la mantequilla, que casualidad...
También recomiendo las legumbres, como lo son las judías, lentejas, garbanzos etc...
Pero que casualidad, que el aspirante a vende dietas del foro, no mencione la defensa de la panceta :XX:


----------



## Rauxa (13 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> adenocromo hablando de nivel y descarta uno de los estudios más importantes de nutrición (el estudio china) y toda la carrera de su autor (Colin Campbell) en base a los "sesudos estudios" de una bloguera periodista.



Repensando verdades: 48 Obesidad Hormonal 33 Poblaciones en transición

Jason Jung en su penúltimo artículo empieza hablar de porqué los chinos comen arroz y no engordan. 
Síguelo a ver si cambiamos de ideas.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2016 at 01:29 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Ya llegaste manipulando, como no. Yo TAMBIÉN recomiendo carnes (blancas y alguna excepción de rojas), frutas, verduras, frutos secos y huevos.
> Que puta casualidad, que don manipulación, no mencione la panceta y la mantequilla, que casualidad...
> También recomiendo las legumbres, como lo son las judías, lentejas, garbanzos etc...
> Pero que casualidad, que el aspirante a vende dietas del foro, no mencione la defensa de la panceta :XX:



Que no vendo dietas, neng. Que soy profesor de educación física.

Panceta? mantequilla? Estamos hablando de productos cárnicos o derivados de los animales, no? 
Pues eso: carnes, pescados, huevos, frutas, verduras, frutos secos.

Si eres un poco perspicaz verás que aquí dentro estarán la panceta, el tocino, la mantequilla, los cocos, los aguacates y hasta tu madre si me apuras.

En cambio no están los macarrones, los kellog's, las tortas de arroz, ni la avena.

Y en lugar de decir panceta sí o panceta no, intenta leer los artículo de JAson Fung, y de aquello que no estés de acuerdo lo expones y lo comentamos entre todos, a ver que sale. 

Pero sin argumentos y simplemente chafando los demás, así no ganamos en credibilidad ni aprendemos nada.

Intenta exponer algun articulo, estudio.. lo que sea, que los hay que dicen justo lo contrario que aquí y así debatimos.

Sugus, habla mucho de la paradoja asiatica. Le pacabo de pasar un post. Se trata de que se lo lea y que diga qué falla ahí y el porqué. Así de simple.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Repensando verdades: 48 Obesidad Hormonal 33 Poblaciones en transición
> 
> Jason Jung en su penúltimo artículo empieza hablar de porqué los chinos comen arroz y no engordan.
> Síguelo a ver si cambiamos de ideas.
> ...





los pacientes de macdoougall comen montones de carbohidratos, incluido arroz y algunos trigo (aunque no recomienda el pan o mucho pan) y tampoco engordan. Basta ver al propio macdougall.

Ya he puesto ejemplos de personas que han adelgazado decenas de kilos con ese tipo de dieta.

Seguís defendiendo las dietas bajas en carbohidratos negando la evidencia.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los pacientes de macdoougall comen montones de carbohidratos, incluido arroz y algunos trigo (aunque no recomienda el pan o mucho pan) y tampoco engordan. Basta ver al propio macdougall.
> 
> Ya he puesto ejemplos de personas que han adelgazado decenas de kilos con ese tipo de dieta.
> 
> Seguís defendiendo las dietas bajas en carbohidratos negando la evidencia.



Se trata de saber que cuando la insulina se libera empieza el proceso de almacenamiento de grasa.

Puede pasar que uno aun tenga bastante sensibilidad a la insulina. Y que esto no se traduzca en sobrepeso (aunque tenga otros problemas).
Lee el artículo y comenta qué no te parece bien. Te está contando el porqué antes los chinos eran más delgados y ahora son más obesos.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Ago 2016)

al doctor fung se le ve un poco perdido, porque nuestros padres y abuelos estaban bastante delgados y comían más trigo que ahora.

Además en el norte de china se lleva comiendo trigo desde hace 4000 años.

Que sí, que el trigo ha cambiado hace unas décadas, no todo, pero el trigo en sí no es culpable de nada. Mucho menos los carbohidratos en general.

Todavía me estoy descojonando del consejo paleo "no más de tres piezas de frutas al día".

En fin.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2016 at 01:39 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Se trata de saber que cuando la insulina se libera empieza el proceso de almacenamiento de grasa.
> 
> Puede pasar que uno aun tenga bastante sensibilidad a la insulina. Y que esto no se traduzca en sobrepeso (aunque tenga otros problemas).
> Lee el artículo y comenta qué no te parece bien. Te está contando el porqué antes los chinos eran más delgados y ahora son más obesos.



Exacto, y adivina que dos macronutrientes en exceso joden la sensibilidad a la insulina.

Y un forero puso estudios sobre esto. 

En china está subiendo la incidencia de diabetes porque se está comiendo más grasas y proteínas. Como ha ocurrido en todas partes.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> al doctor fung se le ve un poco perdido, porque nuestros padres y abuelos estaban bastante delgados y comían más trigo que ahora.
> 
> Además en el norte de china se lleva comiendo trigo desde hace 4000 años.
> 
> ...



Sugussssssssssss, leete el blog. Te está reconociendo lo mismo que estás diciendo ahora:
- abuelos más delgados y que comían más trigo que ahora. (ya te lo está diciendo él).

Pero además, (y por ello te pone estudios), te dice y explica el porqué con ese contexto no había tanta obesidad:

- Otro tipo de trigo
- Comían menos veces al día. Normalmente 3. Ahora, comemos entre 5-7, contando tentempiés, piscolabis...
- Comían más grasa

En definitiva no tenían tantos picos de insulina y además, al comer más grasa, esos picos no eran tan altos.

Esta es una de las claves de porqué los chinos empiezan a engordar y tener diabetes.

Lee un poco y expon qué es lo que te chirria


----------



## Freneli (13 Ago 2016)

Buenas Rauxa y demás,
los que seguimos el hilo con interés y ganas de aprender agradecemos tus comentarios frutos de experiencia de años y profesión.
En serio, no desperdicies tu valioso tiempo con según que elementos que solo están por aquí con animo de joder y desinformar.
Saludos.







Por cierto hace un tiempo que dijiste que estar en cetosis de forma prolongada no era saludable y me quede un tanto a cuadros, te importaría explicarlo?
Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Ago 2016)

¿comían más grasa? ¿en una época donde se consumía hasta cuatro veces menos productos animales que ahora?

definitivamente el doctor fung está muy perdido (la dieta tradicional china tiene un 10-15% de grasa).

Lo de los picos de insulina es una subnormalidad vuestra, lo malo es que perdure mucho tiempo (por culpa de la grasa o de la proteína en exceso) o haya muchos picos, por comer a todas horas.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Ago 2016)

Freneli dijo:


> Buenas Rauxa y demás,
> los que seguimos el hilo con interés y ganas de aprender agradecemos tus comentarios frutos de experiencia de años y profesión.
> En serio, no desperdicies tu valioso tiempo con según que elementos que solo están por aquí con animo de joder y desinformar.
> Saludos.
> ...



Hola Freneli, 
si ya sé que hay 3 o 4 floreros que están aquí para incordiar. A mi no me molesta que tengan otra opinión, faltaría más, pero los demás estamos intentando aportar y justificar y ellos simplemente niegan las cosas sin aportar nada. 

Yo simplemente dije de ir con cuidado con no confundir la cetosis con la cetoacidosis.
La primera forma parte de nuestra evolución y tiene cosas positivas. De hecho un niño de teta se basa en grasa y proteina de esa leche y con poca % de hidratos. 

PEro no dije nada sobre el hecho de estar mucho tiempo en cetosis o no. 
Yo puedo hacer una dieta baja en hidratos, pero no se consideraría cetosis. 
De hecho, siempre he dicho que hay aminoacidos esenciales (proteinas), grasas esenciales, pero no hidratos esenciales. Asi que podríamos vivir sin ellos. Yo no me iría a ese extremo, pero entre ingerir un 70% de hidratos y un 15% de ellos, hay un punto medio.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2016 at 02:13 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿comían más grasa? ¿en una época donde se consumía hasta cuatro veces menos productos animales que ahora?
> 
> definitivamente el doctor fung está muy perdido (la dieta tradicional china tiene un 10-15% de grasa).
> 
> Lo de los picos de insulina es una subnormalidad vuestra, lo malo es que perdure mucho tiempo (por culpa de la grasa o de la proteína en exceso) o haya muchos picos, por comer a todas horas.



Comete un coco y pínchate
Comete un plato de pasta y pinchate
comete un bistec y pinchate
comete un platano y pinchate
comete un bocadillo y pinchate
comete medio kilo de bacon y pinchate
comete un zumo natural de naranja y pinchate.

Te pinchas y te miras el azúcar en sangre.
Luego vienes aquí y escribes los resultados y tranquilamente los comentamos, a ver qué te ha hecho disparar más tu querida insulina


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2016)

Vaya, hasta has tenido que resucitar al clon que tenías dormido del 2012. :rolleye:


----------



## Rauxa (13 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Vaya, hasta has tenido que resucitar al clon que tenías dormido del 2012. :rolleye:



Otro trabajo tengo....


----------



## Freneli (13 Ago 2016)




----------



## zapatitos (13 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *A ver tontorrón. Me refiero a la grasa BLANCA que se ve en la panceta. Me refiero al COLOR!!!
> "Bomba de calorías" es una expresión que entiende todo el mundo, pero si quieres te lo traduzco. 100 gramos de panceta son 541 calorias. Una locura comerla a diario e incluso semanalmente, pues anda que no hay alimentos mas nutritivos.
> Menudo nivelazo debes tener cuando no entiendes esto.
> Lo que no sé, es como no estás impartiendo clases en.las universidades de medicina en vez de estar escribiendo soplapolleces aquí de si me follo o no tal shortina. Y al que no sepa a lo que me refiero, leer al monotema éste, que debe tener la inteligencia en la punta del capullo.
> Y me dices a mí, que qué nivel* ::



El color blanco es producido por el ácido esteárico del que la panceta al igual que otros productos animales es una gran fuente. El ácido esteárico es una grasa sintética. Es una grasa que se utiliza muchísimo en cosmética por su potencial para proteger y lubricar la piel y también en la industria para lubricar las máquinas. Y la misma función cumple en tu cuerpo osease la de lubricar tus sistema circulatorio y tus órganos vitales.

Sobre las calorías ya se ha explicado largo y tendido en este hilo, es bueno como teoría pero en la práctica no nos sirve para nada porque no tiene en cuenta ni la termogénesis ni la digestión ni la respuesta hormonal a cada nutriente ni el tipo de actividad física y un largo etcétera.

Sobre locuras, locura es tomarse un bol de leche con cereales más fruta como suelen recomendar los expertos en el desayuno para irse después a trabajar a una oficina o similares. Bomba de glucosa que no vas a gastar y como consecuencia producirá una bomba de insulina para retirarla.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (13 Ago 2016)

Cuelgo una interesante entrevista del actor Manquiña a uno de los mejores cardiólogos de este país.

ttp://www.crtvg.es/tvg/a-carta/jose-ramon-gonzalez-juanatey

A la hora de hablar de desayuno, comida y revisar la nevera de Manquiña dice las cosas más comunes y sensatas, bastante más razonables que la obsesividad que hay por aquí de comer a toda costa grasa y no probar cereal porque te mata. Si al final esto es mucho sencillo, no hace falta presumir de ejperto a golpe de jerga técnica (copypasteada de google).


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sugussssssssssss, leete el blog. Te está reconociendo lo mismo que estás diciendo ahora:
> - abuelos más delgados y que comían más trigo que ahora. (ya te lo está diciendo él).
> 
> Pero además, (y por ello te pone estudios), te dice y explica el porqué con ese contexto no había tanta obesidad:
> ...



Es tan subnormal que pone links sin leerselos o directamente se los lee y su mente vegana filtra lo que no le cuadra... en fin.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Ago 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> El te o el café elevan la insulina?
> 
> Lo digo por que yo como 2 veces al día, pero si me suelo tomar varios te durante el día.
> 
> No le pongo ningún edulcorante ni nada.



Esas bebidas no la elevan, en todo caso provocarían cierta resistencia, he leido de todo, algunos autores desaconsejan ambas, otros solo el café, mi opinión es que como excitantes que son no abusar,


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Ago 2016)

Me está encantando el blog de Fung. La evidencia tanto científica como de correlación estadística es brutal, y está ahí para el que tenga la capacidad de rascar la superficie del mantra publicitario actual, que nos está envenenando y matando. Es fácil si no eres tonto de remate.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Ago 2016)

Ayer, mientras leía inocentemente La Vanguardia, me topé con esto. Es curiosa la coincidencia de términos utilizados:

http://www.lavanguardia.com/lacontr...ia-recuperar-el-orgullo-de-su-propio-pan.html

_Ahora mismo, mientras charlamos, me estoy comiendo un buen pan integral.

Marídelo con agua y café, por ejemplo, porque no es mala combinación. Podrá apreciar sus matices, porque lo he traído aquí sabiendo que tienen buena masa madre. Piense que la gran mayoría de nuestras proteínas nos las proporcionan los cereales.​
Lo primero que prohíben muchas dietas es el pan precisamente.

¡Cuánto daño causan y de cuánto placer nos privan las dietas! *Aprenda a escuchar a su cuerpo y sus señales, y no comerá más de lo que necesita y no engordará. Cuando elija sus alimentos, procure que respondan a la lógica de su salud y no sólo a la del beneficio de quienes los fabrican.*​_


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Ago 2016)

How to Really Eat Like a Hunter-Gatherer: Why the Paleo Diet Is Half-Baked [Interactive & Infographic] - Scientific American

lo de la insulina es una idiotez.

Why Does Fat Increase Blood Glucose? | Speaking of Diabetes | The Joslin Blog

A high fat meal can increase the amount of free fatty acids (FFAs) in the blood. Both repeatedly elevated levels of FFAs as found in chronic intake of high fat (especially high saturated fat) meals and obesity are associated with both skeletal muscle and liver insulin resistance.

That resistance means that it will take more insulin—either made by your pancreas or from an injection—to move the glucose in the blood stream into the cells. There is also evidence that FFAs may have a direct role in reducing the amount of insulin secreted by the beta cells in the pancreas, although an exam mechanism for this role is unknown.

si la solución es no comer carbohidratos, es como cortarse el pie para solucionar el dolor causado por un zapato dos números menores a tú número.


----------



## Luizmi (14 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> How to Really Eat Like a Hunter-Gatherer: Why the Paleo Diet Is Half-Baked [Interactive & Infographic] - Scientific American
> 
> lo de la insulina es una idiotez.
> 
> ...



Ni te voy a dar la razón ni te la quito, yo tengo claro que la verdad en todo esto es más complicada de lo que algunos aquí piensan.

Mientras que el famoso "doctor squad" de veganos, mcdouglal, barnard, campbell, esselstyn, etc, que muchas veces mencionas y que yo también he mencionado, usan dietas veganas basadas en hidratos de carbono, hay medicos/investigadores como el *Dr Cousens*, que aboga por una dieta vegana basada en *GRASAS*, % de grasas entre un (35 y un 55%), según el obtiene porcentajes de remisión en diabetes superiores a las dietas veganas basadas en hidratos sin los potenciales problemas de una baja ingesta en grasa y con mejores perfiles (trigliceridos bajos, etc) aunque defiende una dieta vegana, deja bien claro por en sus libros que rechaza las grasas animales porque da por hecho que las vas a cocinar y con ello desnaturalizar, que mientras sean grasas crudas no hay problema, según el lleva 30 años comiendo así a sus 70ypico años tiene una glucosa en ayunas de 85, no tiene problema en las grasas saturadas como el coco, mientras sea sin procesar, como nota curiosa tiene documentados un porcentaje pequeño pero nada desdeñable de diabéticos tipo I que dejaron de necesitar insulina. 

Recomienda no tomar fruta ni legumbres hasta que tengas valores normalizados durante mínimo tres meses de glucosa en ayunas inferior a 100, aunque lo ideal es en torno a 85.

O sea, no para todos los investigadores/médicos veganos la insulina es algo secundario.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Ni te voy a dar la razón ni te la quito, yo tengo claro que la verdad en todo esto es más complicada de lo que algunos aquí piensan.
> 
> Mientras que el famoso "doctor squad" de veganos, mcdouglal, barnard, campbell, esselstyn, etc, que muchas veces mencionas y que yo también he mencionado, usan dietas veganas basadas en hidratos de carbono, hay medicos/investigadores como el *Dr Cousens*, que aboga por una dieta vegana basada en *GRASAS*, % de grasas entre un (35 y un 55%), según el obtiene porcentajes de remisión en diabetes superiores a las dietas veganas basadas en hidratos sin los potenciales problemas de una baja ingesta en grasa y con mejores perfiles (trigliceridos bajos, etc) aunque defiende una dieta vegana, deja bien claro por en sus libros que rechaza las grasas animales porque da por hecho que las vas a cocinar y con ello desnaturalizar, que mientras sean grasas crudas no hay problema, según el lleva 30 años comiendo así a sus 70ypico años tiene una glucosa en ayunas de 85, no tiene problema en las grasas saturadas como el coco, mientras sea sin procesar, como nota curiosa tiene documentados un porcentaje pequeño pero nada desdeñable de diabéticos tipo I que dejaron de necesitar insulina.
> 
> ...



Eso sería tan fácil como coger a todos los diabéticos y preguntarles como habían vendo comiendo antes de que fueran diagnosticados como diabéticos.

En menos de 5 segundos tendríamos claro si el problema fueron los hidratos farinaceos, procesados, azúcares o las grasas buenas.

Vamos, que todos seguro que conocemos algún diabético u obeso. 
No sé como hay gente que duda de esto, aún.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Ni te voy a dar la razón ni te la quito, yo tengo claro que la verdad en todo esto es más complicada de lo que algunos aquí piensan.
> 
> Mientras que el famoso "doctor squad" de veganos, mcdouglal, barnard, campbell, esselstyn, etc, que muchas veces mencionas y que yo también he mencionado, usan dietas veganas basadas en hidratos de carbono, hay medicos/investigadores como el *Dr Cousens*, que aboga por una dieta vegana basada en *GRASAS*, % de grasas entre un (35 y un 55%), según el obtiene porcentajes de remisión en diabetes superiores a las dietas veganas basadas en hidratos sin los potenciales problemas de una baja ingesta en grasa y con mejores perfiles (trigliceridos bajos, etc) aunque defiende una dieta vegana, deja bien claro por en sus libros que rechaza las grasas animales porque da por hecho que las vas a cocinar y con ello desnaturalizar, que mientras sean grasas crudas no hay problema, según el lleva 30 años comiendo así a sus 70ypico años tiene una glucosa en ayunas de 85, no tiene problema en las grasas saturadas como el coco, mientras sea sin procesar, como nota curiosa tiene documentados un porcentaje pequeño pero nada desdeñable de diabéticos tipo I que dejaron de necesitar insulina.
> 
> ...



Acabas de destrozar a los panaderos del hilo, especialmente a sugus!!!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Acabas de destrozar a los panaderos del hilo, especialmente a sugus!!!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



pero si no sabes ni quien es Cousens. Aparte de que no es un investigador (es médico de medicinas alternativas), es vegano. 

Acabas de demostrar tus sesgo "intelectual": aceptas cualquier texto que defienda tu postura independientemente de su origen o calidad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero si no sabes ni quien es Cousens. Aparte de que no es un investigador (es médico de medicinas alternativas), es vegano.
> 
> Acabas de demostrar tus sesgo "intelectual": aceptas cualquier texto que defienda tu postura independientemente de su origen o calidad.



Vaya, parece que ha hecho pupa el tema eh? Acéptalo Sugus, la grasa buena es mucho más necesaria de lo que nos dicen, incluidos veganos.


----------



## Luizmi (14 Ago 2016)

Dr Cousens es médico y muchas cosas más:


> Cousens grew up in Highland Park, Illinois.[8] As a freshman at Amherst College, he designed a heart lung machine and spent two summers doing leukemia research.[9] He graduated from Amherst College in 1965 with a B.A. in biology, where he was a football lineman/guard/middle linebacker and co-captain of the 1964 football team.[10] That year he received a National Football Foundation National Scholar-Athlete Award.[9] He earned his medical degree from Columbia Medical School in 1969, and he completed his residency in psychiatry in 1973.[8][11][self-published source?]
> 
> Cousens says he switched to a vegetarian diet around age 30,[8] after which he began teaching meditation. In 1974 he went to India to study with the swami Muktananda, staying for seven years.[12] He returned to the United States in 1981 and studied Kabbalah and the Essenes, becoming ordained in 1988.[5]



Su libro sobre la diabetes es con mucha diferencia el más técnico y completo que he leido.

Sunwukung, a nadie se la pela la insulina, ni a los veganos basados en hidratos, es consenso que tener niveles bajos/estables de azucar e insulina es sinónimo de longevidad, menor inflamación, buen metabolismo y mejor salud en general, la discrepancia está en la forma de conseguirlo, los vegan squad piensan que aunque la dieta sea alta en hidratos, si estano tiene grasas y productos animales se va a eliminar la resistencia a la insulina y por lo tanto los picos de azucar/insulina transitorios producidos por la ingesta alta de hidratos no suponen un problema.
Pero te aseguro que todos quieren tener el azucar/insulina bien controlada.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2016 at 21:32 ----------

Entre los "vegan squad doctors" y el Dr Counens hay otro médico famoso, con libros de éxito etc, con un punto de vista intermedio, es el Dr Fhurman, este médico recomienda una dieta vegana, auque acepta dosis bajas de pescado semanales, en su libro de la diabetes recomienda la ingesta sin un límite marcado de grasas monoinsaturadas y poliinsaturadas de calidad, auque desaconseja todas las saturadas, en uno de sus primeros libros, creo que era uno dedicado al ayuno, decía textualmente que "las grasas son malas", años después en su libro de la diabetes comenta: "pensabamos que todas las grasas eran problemáticas, pero se ha demostrado que no es así, muchas son beneficiosas", desconozco si su actitud en torno a las grasas saturadas ha cambiado últimamente.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2016 at 21:38 ----------




Othon dijo:


> Alguien puede contestarme, por favor?



Quita todo lo lleve azucar añadida, harinas y lo que compres que sea en el formato menos procesado posible (mejor un filete que un criollo) y ya estás haciendo más por tu salud que el 99% de la población


----------



## Poleo (14 Ago 2016)

Sin desdecir nada de lo que comentáis en general, creo que es fundamental el EJERCICIO.

Poniendo ejemplos extremos, un oficinista que se pasa 10 horas sentado, de ahí camina al coche, y de ahí a su sofá, ya puede ir con verduritas al vapor que tendrá una salud de mierda.
Mientras que un peón albañil que está amasando cemento o picando piedra esas 10 horas y de ahí aún se va a hacer 1 hora de pesas, artes marciales o lo que sea que gaste mucho, puede zamparse bocatas de calamares como el brazo.

Resumiendo, no hay que exagerar tanto como hago arriba, pero por más que uno coma bien, si el cuerpo no gasta x minerales o quema x calorías o tiene desgaste muscular que requiera un consumo protéico elevado, el cuerpo no va a asimilar lo que no necesita. Mientras que si hay un gran desgaste, aprovechará cada gramo de lo que coma. Sean verduras, o un helado de turrón.


----------



## autsaider (14 Ago 2016)

Pregunta a los paleodietistas:

La carne cruda tiene el aspecto de una herida. Desde un punto de vista objetivo es asquerosa. Sin embargo a vosotros os abre el apetito. Lo sé que porque alguien os lo preguntó en una ocasión y le respondisteis.

Hace nada estaba viendo un documental donde muestra y explica lo que ocurre en los mataderos. Una de las cosas que decía el comentador, es que si la gente tuviese que ir al matadero a por su filete, se hacían casi todos vegetarianos ipso facto porque no podrían soportar el asco y el horror.

Y nada más oir eso me he puesto a pensar en vosotros. ¿A vosotros se os abre el apetito cuando veis al animal cagándose encima, las entrañas desparramadas, la sangre manchándolo todo...? ¿Podéis comer sin vomitarlo todo después de ver eso?


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta a los paleodietistas:
> 
> La carne cruda tiene el aspecto de una herida. Desde un punto de vista objetivo es asquerosa. Sin embargo a vosotros os abre el apetito. Lo sé que porque alguien os lo preguntó en una ocasión y le respondisteis.
> 
> ...



A cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de empatía le da pena un mamífero o matar un ave. Si tuviera que criarlos yo y luego matarlos, sería incapaz, al igual que sería incapaz de currar maquillando muertos o limpiando baños.
Lo que si que hay que exigir que los criaderos y mataderos tengan unas condiciones dignas para los animales. Desde hace un tiempo sólo compro huevos de gallinas marcados por un 0 ó un uno, aún pagando el doble por ellas, y no lo hago en éste caso por mi salud, sino porque paso de promocionar una vida en la que no se pueden mover, con luz artificial las 24 horas y llenas de heces con un calor asfixiante.
Ojos que no ven corazón que no siente, como se suele decir.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *Pregunta a los paleodietistas:
> 
> La carne cruda tiene el aspecto de una herida. Desde un punto de vista objetivo es asquerosa. Sin embargo a vosotros os abre el apetito. Lo sé que porque alguien os lo preguntó en una ocasión y le respondisteis.
> 
> ...



Esta es una pregunta estúpida típica de de la gente acomodada del primer mundo que os creeis que la comida crece en el Mercadona. Yo he matado para comer bichos como pollos, conejos, palomas, etc y lo he hecho sin ningún remordimiento ni asco porque es ley de vida, yo no he elegido ser humano ni ser omnívoro igual que ningún animal ha elegido ser lo que es.

A tí y los que son como tú os da asco ver un animal desangrado y sus entrañas porque nunca habeis pasado verdadera necesidad, si pasarais necesidad os dejaríais de estas chorradas y os comeríais hasta las tripas de los bichos. Está claro que yo tampoco paso necesidad pero soy lo suficientemente inteligente para saber cual es mi lugar en la naturaleza (que yo no he elegido) que necesito comer tanto vegetales como animales, así que no pierdo el tiempo preguntándome cosas estúpidas como esta.

Yo estoy en contra de cualquier tortura a cualquier bicho y de matar por placer, diversión o aburrimiento, pero hay animales que han nacido para ser depredadores y otros para ser depredados. Yo estoy entre los primeros, vuelvo a repetir que no lo he elegido y así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (14 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esta es una pregunta estúpida típica de de la gente acomodada del primer mundo que os creeis que la comida crece en el Mercadona. Yo he matado para comer bichos como pollos, conejos, palomas, etc y lo he hecho sin ningún remordimiento ni asco porque es ley de vida, yo no he elegido ser humano ni ser omnívoro igual que ningún animal ha elegido ser lo que es.



Cuando yo veo a una tía en bolas, no se me pone tiesa porque sé que soy un homo sapiens macho, y sé que por tanto se me tiene que poner tiesa.

Se me pone tiesa automáticamente. Sin que yo pienso nada al respecto. 

Yo no pienso. Pero la polla se me levanta igual. Y aunque me ponga a pensar que soy gay o zoofílico, la polla se me seguirá levantado igualmente porque es una reacción que ocurre de forma automática sin que yo la controle.

Pues con los mataderos ocurre lo mismo. Si yo veo un matadero no me pongo a pensar en que soy omnívoro, y en que es la ley de la vida. 

No pienso. Simplemente siento asco y horror de forma automática. Y aunque me ponga a pensar que soy omnívoro o que mi destino es alimentarme con carne, seguiré sintiendo asco y horror porque es una reacción que ocurre de forma automática sin que yo la controle.

¿Tú no?


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Cuando yo veo a una tía en bolas, no se me pone tiesa porque sé que soy un homo sapiens macho, y sé que por tanto se me tiene que poner tiesa.
> 
> Se me pone tiesa automáticamente. Sin que yo pienso nada al respecto.
> 
> ...



Tu lo que eres es un puto maricon, y se te pone tiesa con el culo depilado de tu vecino.

A mi lo que me da autentico asco es que haya gente como tu que se cree que las pechugas de pollo crecen dentro de un plastico.

Claro que no nos da pena ni asco cuando hay que sacrificar a un animal para comerselo. Lo antinatural es lo tuyo.

Yo tambien como Zapatitos he sacrificado algun animal (conejos, pollos) y he participado en la matanza del cerdo (como se ha hecho de toda la vida en los pueblos de España). Eso se toma como una celebracion ya que tradicionalmente significaba que la familia tendria la despensa llena para el invierno. 

Lo de esta generacion de ciudad que se cree que los chorizos salen de los arboles es una aberracion social. Espero que no tengamos que vivir una guerra porque con gente asi nos van a follar pero bien.


----------



## autsaider (15 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un puto maricon, y se te pone tiesa con el culo depilado de tu vecino.
> 
> A mi lo que me da autentico asco es que haya gente como tu que se cree que las pechugas de pollo crecen dentro de un plastico.
> 
> ...



O sea no te da asco lo que ocurre en los mataderos. Lo que te da asco es que exista gente a la que le da asco.

Se agradece tu sinceridad. A ver que siguen respondiendo los demás.


----------



## Cormac (15 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un puto maricon, y se te pone tiesa con el culo depilado de tu vecino.
> 
> A mi lo que me da autentico asco es que haya gente como tu que se cree que las pechugas de pollo crecen dentro de un plastico.
> 
> ...



Pero tú te crees más hombre por haber estado en una matanza del cerdo en una fiesta de catetos?
Yo si me tengo que partir la cara con cualquier hombre me la parto. Y también he visto matar conejos, gallinas y hasta gatos bebés, y he estado trekking con un par de cabras que a mitad de la ruta les rajaron el cuello en Pakistan para comernosla. Y no creo que me haya hecho mas hombre por haberlo presenciado
Aun así siento pena y empatía por el animal, pero no dejo de comerlos.
Pero no soy tan gilipollas de creerme mejor o mas duro que los demás.
A algunos me gustaría veros en el día a día


----------



## autsaider (15 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero tú te crees más hombre por haber estado en una matanza del cerdo en una fiesta de catetos?
> Yo si me tengo que partir la cara con cualquier hombre me la parto. Y también he visto matar conejos, gallinas y hasta gatos bebés, y he estado trekking con un par de cabras que a mitad de la ruta les rajaron el cuello en Pakistan para comernosla. Y no creo que me haya hecho mas hombre por haberlo presenciado
> Aun así siento pena y empatía por el animal, pero no dejo de comerlos.
> Pero no soy tan gilipollas de creerme mejor o mas duro que los demás.
> A algunos me gustaría veros en el día a día



*Karlos Smith* es de los que te saltaría los dientes de una hostia, por defender que, en su pueblo, tiran la cabra desde un campanario más alto que el del vecino.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *Karlos Smith* es de los que te saltaría los dientes de una hostia, por defender que, en su pueblo, tiran la cabra desde un campanario más alto que el del vecino.



No confundas das crueldad con los animales y posibles psicopatías sociales con matar un animal para comértelo. Yo desde niño he ayudado a mi madre a despellejar los conejos y a pelar pollos y no me gustan ni las corridas de toros ni que tiren cabras de los campanarios por diversión. Son dos cosas diferentes que estás uniendo de manera asquerosa!


----------



## Cormac (15 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No confundas das crueldad con los animales y posibles psicopatías sociales con matar un animal para comértelo. Yo desde niño he ayudado a mi madre a despellejar los conejos y a pelar pollos y no me gustan ni las corridas de toros ni que tiren cabras de los campanarios por diversión. Son dos cosas diferentes que estás uniendo de manera asquerosa!



Aquí ha empezado Karlos Smith mezclando que va a venir el moro a degollarnos a todos y que sólo la gente como él va a saber defenderse y que cualquiera que sienta empatía por un animal es una nena que va a salir en estampida en cuanto brote un poquito de sangre.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Ago 2016)

Luizmi, me la pela el hecho de que la insulina suba cuando comes, porque es lo que debe ocurrir. 

Evidentemente si no comes una dieta con exceso de proteínas y grasas, tendrás el azúcar en sangre a niveles adecuados en dos horas o menos (como me pasa a mí)).

Los diabéticos que comen carbos con muchas grasas, tendrán el azúcar en sangre por las nubes al día siguiente, cosa que no ocurrirá si comen solo los carbohidratos.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *Cuando yo veo a una tía en bolas, no se me pone tiesa porque sé que soy un homo sapiens macho, y sé que por tanto se me tiene que poner tiesa.
> 
> Se me pone tiesa automáticamente. Sin que yo pienso nada al respecto.
> 
> ...



A mí no me vengas con estas chorradas que no estás tratando con ningún idiota. Lo primero es una reacción fisiológica totalmente natural ante un estímulo donde intervienen la testosterona, prostaglandinas, óxido nitroso y otras sustancias para rellenar de sangre el pene.

Lo segundo no tiene nada de natural, es una reacción influenciada por estímulos externos como tu habitat, entorno, creencias, moral, etc etc. 

Lee algo sobre el perro de Pavlov por ejemplo y te darás cuenta de lo que es una reacción fisiológica natural y lo que es una reacción artificial inducida por estímulos externos.

Saludos.


----------



## Jorkomboi (15 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta a los paleodietistas:
> 
> La carne cruda tiene el aspecto de una herida. Desde un punto de vista objetivo es asquerosa. Sin embargo a vosotros os abre el apetito. Lo sé que porque alguien os lo preguntó en una ocasión y le respondisteis.
> 
> ...



De hecho, si. Yo mato, despellejo y destripo a mis conejos o gallinas. Y luego los disfruto con un chiquillo cuando me los como.


----------



## MAUSER (15 Ago 2016)

Esto está degenerando mucho, ya se ha hablado todo lo que se debería hablar de la alimentación de harinas y azucares y la gente está aburrida y se pelea.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Esto está degenerando mucho, ya se ha hablado todo lo que se debería hablar de la alimentación de harinas y azucares y la gente está aburrida y se pelea.



Lo que yo veo tb es una pataleta vegana ante la imposibilidad de contra argumentar y ante la apabullante evidencia científica ofrecida. Sugus ha entrado en bucle con lo de China, algo que se le ha desmontado cienes y cienes de veces, pero el tío ahí sigue.

Y ya han entrado en psicosis total relacionando tirar cabras de campanarios con una dieta LCHF. Demencial!:


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero tú te crees más hombre por haber estado en una matanza del cerdo en una fiesta de catetos?
> Yo si me tengo que partir la cara con cualquier hombre me la parto. Y también he visto matar conejos, gallinas y hasta gatos bebés, y he estado trekking con un par de cabras que a mitad de la ruta les rajaron el cuello en Pakistan para comernosla. Y no creo que me haya hecho mas hombre por haberlo presenciado
> Aun así siento pena y empatía por el animal, pero no dejo de comerlos.
> Pero no soy tan gilipollas de creerme mejor o mas duro que los demás.
> A algunos me gustaría veros en el día a día



Que no se trata de ser mas hombre, se trata de que esa sensibilidad animalista me parece gente a exterminar. Gente que necesita una hambruna para que se le quite la tonteria.

Es como si le preguntas al lobo si le da pena matar a la oveja para comersela, es una estupidez de cabo a rabo.

Eso no esta reñido conque un ser humano no le tenga que causar daño gratuito a un a animal, eso seria ponerse a la altura de una alimaña, pero si es su sustento se sacrifica y sobran las idioteces morales.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2016 at 20:38 ----------




Tico dijo:


> *Karlos Smith* es de los que te saltaría los dientes de una hostia, por defender que, en su pueblo, tiran la cabra desde un campanario más alto que el del vecino.



Lo acabo de decir, el daño gratuito no beneficia a nadie. Lo de la cabra es tan estupido como los que les da pena sacrificar un animal para sustento. Son dos cosas que no tienen sentido biologico ni etico.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2016 at 20:41 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Aquí ha empezado Karlos Smith mezclando que va a venir el moro a degollarnos a todos y que sólo la gente como él va a saber defenderse y que cualquiera que sienta empatía por un animal es una nena que va a salir en estampida en cuanto brote un poquito de sangre.



Todo lo anterior no quita que seas una nenaza.
Si un hombre no es capaz de sacrificar un animal para comerselo como algo natural se merece un lefazo en la cara de sus ancestros desde Adan y Eva.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mí no me vengas con estas chorradas que no estás tratando con ningún idiota. Lo primero es una reacción fisiológica totalmente natural ante un estímulo donde intervienen la testosterona, prostaglandinas, óxido nitroso y otras sustancias para rellenar de sangre el pene.
> 
> Lo segundo no tiene nada de natural, es una reacción influenciada por estímulos externos como tu habitat, entorno, creencias, moral, etc etc.
> 
> ...



no, instinto para la caza es la que tiene un gato o un león, lo seres humanos no la tienen, tampoco los primates, surgen y se mantienen en el contexto de culturas de la caza o de la guerra. Hay que educar a un niño para que no le aberre matar con sus manos a otro ser vivo similar a él (un mamífero). Cuesta mucho menos cuanto más nos alejamos en el árbol filogenético.

Por eso todas las culturas han inventado la profesión de matarife, porque nadie quería serlo, aunque muchos querían comer carne.

Hoy en día con la ciencia y los datos históricos en la mano podemos perfectamente prescindir de mucho o todo el producto animal y no pasa nada.

Es curioso que siempre que digo que soy vegano me preguntan que qué como y no conciban comer sin carne, huevos o lácteos, pero lo contrario nunca sucede.

La resistencia mental es en un sentido solamente. Por algo será.


----------



## autsaider (15 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no, instinto para la caza es la que tiene un gato o un león, lo seres humanos no la tienen, tampoco los primates, surgen y se mantienen en el contexto de culturas de la caza o de la guerra. Hay que educar a un niño para que no le aberre matar con sus manos a otro ser vivo similar a él (un mamífero). Cuesta mucho menos cuanto más nos alejamos en el árbol filogenético.
> 
> Por eso todas las culturas han inventado la profesión de matarife, porque nadie quería serlo, aunque muchos querían comer carne.



Según ellos lo natural es que ver esto le levante el apetito a cualquiera:



Spoiler












Lo que pasa es que nos han comido el tarro con rollos veganos, y por eso nos da asco. Por culpa del lavado de cerebro vegano nos resulta imposible comer después de ver eso.


----------



## Cormac (15 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que no se trata de ser mas hombre, se trata de que esa sensibilidad animalista me parece gente a exterminar. Gente que necesita una hambruna para que se le quite la tonteria.
> 
> Es como si le preguntas al lobo si le da pena matar a la oveja para comersela, es una estupidez de cabo a rabo.
> 
> ...



Uyyy, que valiente es el cateto a través del teclado...:XX:
Tener cuidado, que es capaz de matar a una gallina y hasta presenció en su pueblo la matanza del cerdo. Todo un aporte cultural. Se creerá que ha estado combatiendo en Siria al ISIS y todo :rolleye:
Hala, tira para la disco del pueblo a daros de hostias con los del pueblo de al lado, que uno de ellos se ha enrollado con una paisana.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *Según ellos lo natural es que ver esto le levante el apetito a cualquiera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues claro que os han comido el tarro, en Europa el veganismo y vegetarianismo ha sido practicamente inexistente salvo algunos grupos filosóficos en la Grecia Antigua, algunas órdenes religiosas sobre todo en la Edad Media, ermitaños locos y algunos grupos relacionados con la masonería.

Fué a partir de los años 60 con el rollo de los jipis cuando os comenzaron a lavar el cerebro con la no violencia, paz y el todos somos hermanitos también los animalitos y hemos llegado a la situación de ahora que ya salen hasta casos de gente fanática que le da alimentos veganos a sus perros y gatos ::

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues claro que os han comido el tarro, en Europa el veganismo y vegetarianismo ha sido practicamente inexistente salvo algunos grupos filosóficos en la Grecia Antigua, algunas órdenes religiosas sobre todo en la Edad Media, ermitaños locos y algunos grupos relacionados con la masonería.
> 
> Fué a partir de los años 60 con el rollo de los jipis cuando os comenzaron a lavar el cerebro con la no violencia, paz y el todos somos hermanitos también los animalitos y hemos llegado a la situación de ahora que ya salen hasta casos de gente fanática que le da alimentos veganos a sus perros y gatos ::
> 
> Saludos.




claro, por eso más de una persona no vegana ha dejado de comer carne al ver lo que pasa en los mataderos.

Caso real, una veterinaria.

Yo no soy vegano ético y siempre me ha dado asco la carne cruda, y me gustaba cocinada. 

De hecho entre los chimpancés o los bonobos hay tribus que cazan y tribus que no. La caza en los humanos es un hecho cultural.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La caza en los humanos es un hecho cultural.



Te estás cargando de un plumazo toda la ciencia de la evolución que existe. Absolutamente ningún evolutista ni prehistoriador sería capaz de leer eso que acabas de poner y no vomitar o morirse de la risa, no sé exactamente lo que vendría primero...

Es sencillo, Sugus, sin comer carne en nuestro devenir de más de dos millones de años, no seríamos lo que somos, y no es cuestión de que tú opines diferente a mí, esto es un hecho, es que no tiene discusión ninguna, en ninguna universidad, en ningún círculo de historiadores, dentro de ninguna revista especializada en evolución, ni ningún ensayo que se precie de gente con formación arqueológica, evolutiva e inlcuso médica, se dignaría si quiera a afirmar un 10% de la IDIOTEZ TREMEBUNDA que acabas de soltar.:8:


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Ago 2016)

¿ciencia de la evolución :XX:? andas fino de ciencia tú, igual que de nutrición.

Una vez leí que una tribu de cazadores recolectores decían que si a un niño no se le enseñaba a cazar antes de los siete años, nunca sería un buen cazador. 

Igual querías decir antropología y no "ciencia" de la evolución.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Ago 2016)

A ver si dais menos caña a los religiosos veganos, que luego salen trasquilados de aquí y se ponen a insultarte por contestar a sus frikadas:



Sunwukung dijo:


> las categorías de omnívoro,carnívoro y demás son categorías no fijas, todo animal puede alimentarse de alimentos de todo tipo si están adecuadamente procesados y su fisiología va a aprovechar los nutrientes en ellos, puesto que al final todo ser vivo tiene unas necesidades muy parecidas.
> 
> Como efectivamente parece que hay ciertas adaptaciones anatómicas y fisiológicas que sugieren que las especies están adaptadas mejor para conseguir, digerir y asimilar determinado tipo de alimentos, pero esto no es una ley universal, tiene que ser probado en cada caso.
> 
> ...



Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Sociedad: Cada perro come al año más de su propio peso en carne de otro animal. ¿Cómo lo justifican los "animalistas salvaperros"?


----------



## autsaider (16 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Te estás cargando de un plumazo toda la ciencia de la evolución que existe. Absolutamente ningún evolutista ni prehistoriador sería capaz de leer eso que acabas de poner y no vomitar o morirse de la risa, no sé exactamente lo que vendría primero...



Aquí tienes a una especialista en antropología molecular explicando que no tenemos ni puta idea de que coño comían en el paleolítico:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMOjVYgYaG8

Pero como tú eres idiota perdido, te crees que si lo sabes.


Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es sencillo, Sugus, sin comer carne en nuestro devenir de más de dos millones de años, no seríamos lo que somos, y no es cuestión de que tú opines diferente a mí, esto es un hecho, es que no tiene discusión ninguna, en ninguna universidad, en ningún círculo de historiadores, dentro de ninguna revista especializada en evolución, ni ningún ensayo que se precie de gente con formación arqueológica, evolutiva e inlcuso médica, se dignaría si quiera a afirmar un 10% de la IDIOTEZ TREMEBUNDA que acabas de soltar.:8:



Tú eres una mezcla entre cafre, mongol y tarado. Empieza por admitirlo y entonces el debate será posible.

PD: La especialista explica que, por los pocos datos que si tenemos, es sunwukung el que lleva razón.


----------



## Cormac (16 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Aquí tienes a una especialista en antropología molecular explicando que no tenemos ni puta idea de que coño comían en el paleolítico:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMOjVYgYaG8
> 
> ...



Éste hilo está enquistado. En cuanto sale alguien, por muy afamado nutricionista que sea, diciendo que la dieta paleo es mejorable, enseguida saldrán los defensores del sebo para decir que esa tía está pagada por la industria alimenticia, por la farmacéutica o por la judiada internacional.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Por eso, ademas de controlar el indice glucémico de los alimentos, también hay que tener en cuenta su carga glucémica y como afecta la forma de cocinar a estos valores.
> 
> La zanahoria por ejemplo. Cruda tiene un IG de 30 y una carga glucémica de 1,5. En cambio la misma zanahoria, hervida, casi triplica su IG y su CG.
> 
> ...



No me ha entendido, sigue siendo insuficiente.

La diferencia entre IG y CG reside en la densidad energética del alimento.
V.g., el azúcar de la sandía puede que sea de absorción rápida, pero dado que es en su mayor parte agua, una ración normal de sandía no dispara el azúcar.

O sea, que sí, que tiene un IG de 75, pero habría que comerse como media sandía para juntar los famosos 50 gramos de glucosa. De ahí lo de sacarse la CG o carga glucémica.

Lo que digo es otra cosa: que los niveles de insulina *no sólo suben con los glúcidos*, que el IG/CG se basa en suponer que la correlación glucosa-insulina es *bidireccional* (es decir, que la segunda sube cuando sube la primera, que es verdad, y que si la primera no sube la segunda tampoco, *que es mentira*), y eso no es cierto.

Por eso Montignac se queda a medias. Que sí, que mejor comer alimentos con CG baja que alta, pero si por otro lado estás comiendo cosas que n*o suben el azúcar pero sí la insulinemia*, estás haciendo el primo.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 08:28 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Estando completamente de acuerdo en el fondo del hilo -el cual sigo con fruición desde su inicio y he leído entero- y en la mayoría de los detalles, este aspecto, al leer el cuaderno del Dr. Fung y ahora a usted, no me queda muy claro, o al menos, detecto, asumiendo que soy lego en la materia, cierta contradicción.
> 
> Entiendo que el papel de la insulina es "trasladar", digamos así, la glucosa a las células, liberando al torrente sanguíneo de aquella, donde es tóxica. Luego, la insulina es imprescindible, y su defecto, en los casos de diabetes tipo 1, lleva a un adelgazamiento extremo -el Dr. Fung lo menciona en su cuaderno- y a la necesidad de suministro exterior. Bien.



Hasta aquí de acuerdo



> Al ingerir hidratos refinados y azúcares, la respuesta insulínica se dispara y con ello, por un exceso del estímulo tanto en cantidad como en tiempo sostenido -de ahí la recomendación del ayuno para evitarlo-, se acaba por saturar la respuesta del páncreas y producirse, con el tiempo, un déficit en su producción lo que lleva a ¿engordar? ¿A la diabetes? ¿Engorda el exceso de insulina como aquí se parece sugerir, o su defecto, el cual impide que la glucosa se transporte a las células y, por contra, se deposite sobre todo en la zona abdominal? Pero, este último caso entra en flagrante contradicción con el ejemplo aducido por Fung de la falta de insulina en la diabetes tipo 1 que conlleva un adelgazamiento extremo.



Aquí está el origen de su confusión: la sobreexposición a los carbohidratos y otros alimentos que causan secreción de insulina *no agota el páncreas, sino que crea tolerancia a la insulina en las células*, tolerancia a la que el cuerpo responde...pues segregando más insulina. 

De hecho la diabetes tipo 1 y tipo 2 ni siquiera deberían llamarse igual, porque no son parecidas, sino opuestas. La primera consiste en la imposibilidad de segregar insulina en cantidades normales, la segunda en cambio se presenta en personas con una capacidad impecable de producir y segregar insulina, pero a las que dicha insulina apenas afecta porque son resistentes.

En la primera, los niveles de insulina en sangre son testimoniales: demacración
En la segunda, los niveles de insulina en sangre son estratosféricos: obesidad 



> Porque, en relación a la continua ingesta de azúcares, si la misma induce una secreción continua de insulina la cual sin embargo, no dando abasto, es incapaz de procesar toda esa glucosa y acumula el sobrante en forma de grasa produciendo el engorde, ¿por qué una ulterior disminución de la respuesta insulínica -por haberse generado resistencia- no produce un adelgazamiento como así sucede en los casos de diabetes tipo 1, aun en ausencia de ingesta de carbohidratos o proteinas?
> 
> En fin, querría entenderlo, pero, sin perjuicio de mi torpeza en la materia, detecto alguna incongruencia lógica, o de inversión de la causa y el efecto. En todo caso, desde que he dejado azúcares, bollería e hidratos refinados he adelgazado y me encuentro mucho mejor, habiendo partido, también digo, desde un esencial escepticismo.



Como ya le han explicado, la insulina no sólo regula el nivel de glucosa en sangre y permite su aprovechamiento celular, sino que también influye en el anabolismo de las grasas.

Es decir, que niveles altos de insulina causan alto anabolismo graso, alta formación (y baja destrucción) de grasa, en román paladino, que engordan. *Aunque comas poquillo *.

Una de las cosas que más me descorazonaron de la lectura del blog del dr. Fung fue leer que *no puedes adelgazar comiendo menos ni moviéndote más*, porque *la homeostasis corporal acaba por vencer todos tus esfuerzos*. El metabolismo basal compensará a la larga cualquier intento por adelgazar por el método de comer menos y moverse más, y el metabolismo basal está simple y llanamente fuera de nuestro control.

Mientras tengas alta la insulina, aunque comas como un pajarito engordarás. Estarás flojeras, tendrás siempre frío y ganas de morirte (metabolismo basal reducido a la mínima expresión), pero cada caloría suelta que no consumas se va a ir al culo y a las cartucheras. Y no podrás pensar nada más que en comer y en el hambre que tienes (porque otra gracia de la insulina alta es que activa la grelina, que es la hormona del hambre).


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Según ellos lo natural es que ver esto le levante el apetito a cualquiera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te resulta imposible a ti y a cuatro frikis. Montate tu hilo con tus cositas y vete a la puta mierda pesado.


----------



## Zekko (16 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ...
> Una de las cosas que más me descorazonaron de la lectura del blog del dr. Fung fue leer que *no puedes adelgazar comiendo menos ni moviéndote más*, porque *la homeostasis corporal acaba por vencer todos tus esfuerzos*. El metabolismo basal compensará a la larga cualquier intento por adelgazar por el método de comer menos y moverse más, y el metabolismo basal está simple y llanamente fuera de nuestro control.
> 
> Mientras tengas alta la insulina, aunque comas como un pajarito engordarás. Estarás flojeras, tendrás siempre frío y ganas de morirte (metabolismo basal reducido a la mínima expresión), pero cada caloría suelta que no consumas se va a ir al culo y a las cartucheras. Y no podrás pensar nada más que en comer y en el hambre que tienes (porque otra gracia de la insulina alta es que activa la grelina, que es la hormona del hambre).



¿Entonces como se baja la insulina?


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los pacientes de macdoougall comen montones de carbohidratos, incluido arroz y algunos trigo (aunque no recomienda el pan o mucho pan) y tampoco engordan. Basta ver al propio macdougall.
> 
> Ya he puesto ejemplos de personas que han adelgazado decenas de kilos con ese tipo de dieta.
> 
> Seguís defendiendo las dietas bajas en carbohidratos negando la evidencia.



Yo no sé el resto, pero un servidor se ha pasado al "Funguismo".
Y no por oposición a nada, sino porque su hipótesis lo explica todo, el éxito de las low-carb, el de los pacientes de macdougal, el estudio de China, por qué a corto plazo TODO FUNCIONA y a largo plazo CASI NADA... TODO.

De verdad, caballero, empápese y me cuenta.

*No se trata de huír de los carbohidratos, sino de huír de los niveles permanentemente elevados de insulina*

Y sí, evitar los carbos, sobre todo los refinados, es una forma. Y una que no requiere un gran esfuerzo mental ni de voluntad.

Porque *lo que más sube la insulina son los carbos*, y si te los quitas tienes muchas papeletas para lograr tu objetivo (hasta ahora ignoto), que es mantener *niveles saludablemente bajos de insulina*.

Pero NO ES LA ÚNICA FORMA de lograrlo, no. Sólo es una de *las más fáciles y baratas*, con los medios de que disponemos a día de hoy.

¿Que se puede lograr el objetivo con un 80% de carbos, como los chinos?

SE PUEDE.

Peeero, tienen que darse *otras condiciones* que igual no son tan fáciles de reproducir, sobre todo dado el suminsitro de carbos accesible al españolito medio:

- Nada de azúcares ni harinas refinadas
- Mucha FIBRA
- Nada de cuarenta comidas al día
- Cocinar con especias que ralenticen la absorción
- Usar la *retrogradación* para que *una parte importante del almidón sea resistente*...
-...y tener una *microbiota saludable* que convierta el almidón resistente en *butirato y otros ácidos grasos de cadena corta*, por ejemplo consumiendo *alimentos fermentados no pasteurizados*

¿Qué posibilidades tiene un Juan Español de hacer todo esto? 

- Si el pan y la pasta son de harina ultrarrefinada 
- Si la fibra que consumimos es testimonial 
- Si es todo precocinado 
- Si la omnipresente pasteurización impide reforzar la microbiota
- Si el omnipresente estrés favorece su destrucción
- Si estamos acostumbrados a pasarnos el día comiendo (y encima nos martillean con que eso es lo bueno)

Pues ninguna. O muy pocas.

*Low carb y estudio de china no son opuestos, son dos caras del mismo fenómeno
*

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 08:53 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> al doctor fung se le ve un poco perdido, porque nuestros padres y abuelos estaban bastante delgados y comían más trigo que ahora.
> 
> Además en el norte de china se lleva comiendo trigo desde hace 4000 años.
> 
> ...



El Dr. Fung repite una y otra vez: *the toxicity is in the processing*.

El problema no es el trigo, ni siquiera el trigo enano pobre en micronutrientes.
El problema es la molienda y refino modernos, que desprovee por completo a la harina de sus reguladores naturales, dejando únicamente una sustancia casi pura, riquísima en almidones digeribles, y con una biodisponibilidad estratosférica.

Y eso lo dice el Dr. Fung. 

Sobre el consejo de "no más de tres piezas de fruta", también tiene algo que decir.

Concretamente, que *la fructosa sólo se metaboliza en el hígado*, por lo que todos sus efectos se concentran sobre él. Así, la fructosa no sube el azúcar en sangre, ni aumenta la resistencia a la insulina de músculos y cerebro, sino que en su lugar *redobla la presión sobre un único órgano*.

¿Sabe lo de que una moza de 50 kg con tacón de aguja aplica la misma presión sobre el suelo que un elefante? Ya sabe, porque mientras el elefante (de dos toneladas) reparte su peso entre la amplia superficie de sus cuatro patas, la moza lo reparte en la minúscula superficie de los dos tacones de aguja.

Pues la fructosa es un tacón de aguja insulínico sobre el hígado



> Exacto, y adivina que dos macronutrientes en exceso joden la sensibilidad a la insulina.
> 
> Y un forero puso estudios sobre esto.
> 
> En china está subiendo la incidencia de diabetes porque se está comiendo más grasas y proteínas. Como ha ocurrido en todas partes.



¿Podría enlazarlos, por favor? Siempre estoy dispuesto a recibir y juzgar nueva información.

Ahora que, de buenas a primeras, lo que más jode la sensibilidad a la insulina es *la sobreexposición*...

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 09:04 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿comían más grasa? ¿en una época donde se consumía hasta cuatro veces menos productos animales que ahora?
> 
> definitivamente el doctor fung está muy perdido (la dieta tradicional china tiene un 10-15% de grasa).
> 
> Lo de los picos de insulina es una subnormalidad vuestra, lo malo es que perdure mucho tiempo (por culpa de la grasa o de la proteína en exceso) o haya muchos picos, por comer a todas horas.



¿Hasta cuatro veces menos productos animales? ¿En serio? ¿Y ese dato de dónde lo ha sacado? Lo pregunto de buena fe

Fung EXPLICA lo de la dieta tradicional china, como le decía antes. Hay MUCHAS FORMAS de regular los niveles de insulina, aparte de las grasas.

Lo de los picos de insulina no es una subnormalidad. Se trata de que la insulina no se evapora por arte de magia, se filtra en el riñón. Y el riñón filtra lo que filtra, tampoco es Dios.

Así que, como es lógico, cuanto más alto es el pico de insulina, más tarda el riñón en eliminarla, y mayor es el área bajo la curva de insulina (que es lo que queremos minimizar).

Un ejemplo de huevo frito: suponga que comer grasas y protes, como usted defiende, mantiene un nivel sostenido pero bajo de insulina X durante un tiempo t.

En cambio, comer hidratos de absorción rápida provoca un pico de insulina 3X que se va filtrando hasta que llega a 0 en el tiempo t.

El área bajo la primera curva es X·t
El área bajo la segunda curva es 3X·t/2 = 1,5 X·t

Mal vamos, pero es que encima, nos encontramos con que las grasas y protes te mantienen saciado entre t y 2t, y el nivel de insulina va bajando hasta que es 0 en 2t mientras que los hidratos rápidos te piden comer más en t y repetir el ciclo.

Ahora el área bajo la primera curva es X·t+ X·t/2 = 1,5X·t
Y el área bajo la segunda es 1,5X·t+1,5X·t = 3X·t

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 09:15 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> How to Really Eat Like a Hunter-Gatherer: Why the Paleo Diet Is Half-Baked [Interactive & Infographic] - Scientific American
> 
> *lo de la insulina es una idiotez.*
> 
> ...



¿Argumentos para tan categórica afirmación?

Su artículo dice:

- Que una comida alta en grasas sube los ácidos grasos en sangre (afirmación no respaldada por estudio alguno, y en contradicción manifiesta con la experiencia personal de muchos foreros)

- Que los ácidos grasos en sangre pueden fomentar insulinorresistencia (pero no dice cuánta, y en cualquier caso, dado que *comer grasa no sube el nivel de ácidos grasos en sangre*, tanto da)

- Que *si eres diabético*, la grasa va a retrasar la subida de azúcar, por lo que pincharte insulina rápida no soluciona tu problema, porque seguirá subiendo tu azúcar en sangre cuando la insulina ya haya sido expulsada de tu cuerpo

Coño, pero es que *si eres diabético tu problema no es la resistencia a la insulina*, precisamente porque *tu cuerpo no la produce*.

Pretender aplicar los principios de control de la insulinorresistencia a una persona diabética (diabetes tipo 1, claro) es una idiotez. Más que ser como cortarse el pie para que no te apriete el zapato, es como preocuparse de que no te apriete el zapato cuando tienes un pie de madera...

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 09:29 ----------




Zekko dijo:


> ¿Entonces como se baja la insulina?



El quid de la cuestión, la panacea absoluta ¿no?

Seguro que es un secreto patentado y celosamente guardado para que no se extienda ¿no?

Pues NO. Resulta que para bajar la insulina sólo hay que seguir un método MILENARIO y PRESENTE EN TODAS LAS CULTURAS, y que encima NO CUESTA NI UN EURO.

Es más, en vez de costar dinero, AHORRA.

Un poco más de emoción mientras me explico...

¿Cómo se reduce la tolerancia al alcohol? Pues no pimplando, básicamente.

Seguro que alguno de ustedes se bebía hasta el agua de los floreros de joven, y tan pichi. Y seguro que hoy, que han cambiado su dinámica vital y ya no beben espirituosos sino de forma puntual y esporádica, con tres copas les patinan las erres.

¿Qué ha pasado? Su cuerpo se había habituado al alcohol, formando una considerable resistencia que les permitía encajarse 10 y 12 cubatas entre pecho y espalda. Peero, dejaron de beber a espuertas y de salir hasta las mil, y su cuerpo ha ido perdiendo esa tolerancia al alcohol.

Así que ¿Cómo se bajará la resistencia a la insulina?

Pues no segregando insulina, claro.

Oiga, pero es que insulina segrega uno coma lo que coma. Si son hidratos más, si son protes regular, y si son grasas menos, pero insulina vamos a segregar por cojones...

...coño, pues de cajón: 


Spoiler



NO COMA.
Ayune. TODAS LAS RELIGIONES (que son el saber ancestral encapsulado para consumo de la plebe ignorante) PRESCRIBEN AYUNAR de forma esporádica.



Así de simple y así de fácil. Y de barato.


----------



## robergarc (16 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El quid de la cuestión, la panacea absoluta ¿no?
> 
> Seguro que es un secreto patentado y celosamente guardado para que no se extienda ¿no?
> 
> ...



Perfecta explicación. Un millón de gracias.

Respecto al ayuno, ¿cómo se concreta eso? ¿Prescindiendo del desayuno? En mi caso, por ejemplo, cuando estoy en España -aquí, habitualmente, vivo solo y mis rutinas son básicamente nocturnas, acostándome muy tarde y levantándome bien entrado el día- prescindo del desayuno y almuerzo directamente; en cambio, cuando estoy en Francia con mi mujer, tal rutina se va al cuerno y, por obvia adecuación a unos cánones más familiares, llevo un hábito alimenticio más común. Excuso decir que cuando llevo aquí un tiempo las ganas de comer por las mañanas han desaparecido.

¿Es recomendable ese ayuno -16/8 me parece que se llama- o hay algún otro mejor?


----------



## Zekko (16 Ago 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Perfecta explicación. Un millón de gracias.
> 
> Respecto al ayuno, ¿cómo se concreta eso? ¿Prescindiendo del desayuno? En mi caso, por ejemplo, cuando estoy en España -aquí, habitualmente, vivo solo y mis rutinas son básicamente nocturnas, acostándome muy tarde y levantándome bien entrado el día- prescindo del desayuno y almuerzo directamente; en cambio, cuando estoy en Francia con mi mujer, tal rutina se va al cuerno y, por obvia adecuación a unos cánones más familiares, llevo un hábito alimenticio más común. Excuso decir que cuando llevo aquí un tiempo las ganas de comer por las mañanas han desaparecido.
> 
> ¿Es recomendable ese ayuno -16/8 me parece que se llama- o hay algún otro mejor?



Yo hago el 16/8 o leangrains creo que lo llaman, aunque no lo hago cada día
Aquí lo explica bastante bien: ayuno intermitente


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Perfecta explicación. Un millón de gracias.
> 
> Respecto al ayuno, ¿cómo se concreta eso? ¿Prescindiendo del desayuno? En mi caso, por ejemplo, cuando estoy en España -aquí, habitualmente, vivo solo y mis rutinas son básicamente nocturnas, acostándome muy tarde y levantándome bien entrado el día- prescindo del desayuno y almuerzo directamente; en cambio, cuando estoy en Francia con mi mujer, tal rutina se va al cuerno y, por obvia adecuación a unos cánones más familiares, llevo un hábito alimenticio más común. Excuso decir que cuando llevo aquí un tiempo las ganas de comer por las mañanas han desaparecido.
> 
> ¿Es recomendable ese ayuno -16/8 me parece que se llama- o hay algún otro mejor?



Hombre, yo tampoco es que sea ningún experto. Pero llevo con lo del 16/8 (que en román paladino se llamaba "desayunar un café bebío") bastante tiempo y yo le encuentro bastantes ventajas:

- No tienes que dar explicaciones
- Se ajusta a casi todas las rutinas de vida
- Obtienes bastantes de los beneficios con muy poco esfuerzo y sacrificio
- Contra todo pronóstico, empiezas el día con las pilas a tope (porque el cuerpo interpreta que hay que espabilar para encontrar comida)

Ahora, hay estudios que apuntan a que un ayuno más prolongado (a partir de 36-48 horas, básicamente cuando se acaba el glucógeno almacenado) activa una serie de respuestas hormonales que son el meollo del asunto.

- El cuerpo entra en estado de lipólisis, tirando casi en exclusiva de grasas
- Se dispara la producción de hormona del crecimiento (mejora el anabolismo muscular)
- Aumentan los niveles de adrenalina (mejora del rendimiento físico)
- Disminuye la secreción de grelina (disminución del apetito)
- Comienza la autofagia celular (limpieza de células viejas/dañadas)
- Se "resetea" el control hormonal del apetito (desaparición de respuestas pavlovianas de hambre sólo porque "es hora de comer")
- Se eliminan toxinas almacenadas en la grasa corporal

Incluso parece que, tras romper el ayuno, se registra una mejora del funcionamiento del sistema inmune.

Por descontado, durante el ayuno hay que hidratarse convenientemente (no somos conscientes de la cantidad de agua que contiene la comida).

Una cosa que he leído y me ha impactado es que durante el ayuno no deberíamos encontrarnos mal, sólo algo hambrientos (ni siquiera mucho). Que si hay malestar físico hay que parar, porque algo falla. O mejor dicho, hay que beber, y si al rato seguimos igual, parar (la mayor parte del malestar físico se deberá a la deshidratación).

¿El problema? Explicarle a tus allegados que ayunas por voluntad propia y de forma racional, no porque te lo ha dicho un colgao de burbuja, que a su vez se lo había leído a otro colgao en un blog...

Por eso es tan cómodo el 16/8, u opcionalmente, la "dieta del guerrero" que es un 20/4 y viene a ser lo mismo.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Ago 2016)

Acabo de comprar en la herboristería aceite de coco ecológico "MyConatur" (10 loros los 400 gramos) y me he tomado una cucharada sopera. Está demasiado bueno el cabrón. No pienso utilizarlo para cocinar. ¿Como lo tomáis vosotros y qué efectos pueden esperarse de su ingesta?

Gracias.


----------



## Luizmi (16 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack, 
Tengo que matizar algunas cosas que has comentado, por un lado mencionas "diabéticos" sin especificar tipo, si te refieres a los tipo 2, aunque se da por hecho que no producen suficiente insulina, en general el principal problema de estos es la resistencia a la insulina y un trastorno metabólico complejo, (del que no se conocen todos los detalles), en el que intervienen más hormonas y órganos como el hígado, por mis estudios del tema, la mayoría de los diabéticos tipo 2 aunque tienen mermada la producción de insulina, si su cuerpo funcionara correctamente (sin resistencia a la insulina, etc), tendrían de sobra para realizar las tareas metabólicas.

Como "curiosidad", una persona obesa, que coma mal, puede estar generando hasta 10 veces la cantidad de insulina normal, la diferencia con un diabético t2, es que su páncreas aguanta (trabajando x10) y el azucar no se eleva, pero esos altísimos niveles de insulina son tanto o más problemáticos que el azucar alta y se creen que son los culpables de un buen número de problemas cardiovasculares.

El tema de la fructosa y el hígado puede ser muy importante, un hígado graso no responderá correctamente a las señales hormonales, insulina, glucagón etc, teniendo en cuenta que un 10% de este órgano es glucosa y que es el encargado de estabilizar los niveles de azucar entre comidas/ayunas, hay que prestarle una atención especial.


----------



## robergarc (16 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, yo tampoco es que sea ningún experto. Pero llevo con lo del 16/8 (que en román paladino se llamaba "desayunar un café bebío") bastante tiempo y yo le encuentro bastantes ventajas:
> 
> - No tienes que dar explicaciones
> - Se ajusta a casi todas las rutinas de vida
> ...



Eso hice durante una época, desayunar únicamente un café solo. Casualidad o causalidad mediante, noté un incremento de la acidez estomacal y una ligera gastritis. Aparte, soy de tensión ligeramente elevada y, no teniendo tiempo para entrar en más prolijas investigaciones acerca de la influencia real del café en la presión arterial, decidí tirar por el camino más fácil y lo dejé, pasando a no desayunar nada. 

¿Algún punto de vista -rápido y escueto, no le voy a pedir a usted lo que no hago yo- acerca del café?


----------



## Luizmi (16 Ago 2016)

Una cosa en la que he pensado, una alimentación basada en hidratos en alguien que cumpla estas premisas, creo que puede funcionar perfectamente:

1.- hidratos de calidad
2.- no pasarse de las calorías necesarias
3.- correcto nivel de actividad física
4.- *no traer el cuerpo tocado después de décadas de comer basura*
5.- Lo que implica el punto 4, sin resistencia la insulina, sin higado graso y sin transtornos metabólicos,

En montones de pueblos primitivos, la base de la alimentación ha sido principalmente hidratos complementada con carne/pescado, eso no creo que nadie lo discuta.

El problema es que muchos llevamos taaantos años comiendo mal, que tal vez ese tipo de alimentación ya no funcione a todo el mundo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Smiling Jack,
> Tengo que matizar algunas cosas que has comentado, por un lado mencionas "diabéticos" sin especificar tipo, si te refieres a los tipo 2, aunque se da por hecho que no producen suficiente insulina, en general el principal problema de estos es la resistencia a la insulina y un trastorno metabólico complejo, (del que no se conocen todos los detalles), en el que intervienen más hormonas y órganos como el hígado, por mis estudios del tema, la mayoría de los diabéticos tipo 2 aunque tienen mermada la producción de insulina, si su cuerpo funcionara correctamente (sin resistencia a la insulina, etc), tendrían de sobra para realizar las tareas metabólicas.



No, cuando decía diabéticos me refería a los tipo 1, los que no producen insulina.

Los tipo 2 son insulinorresistentes. Su páncreas está fetén (o sea, más fetén o menos fetén, eso ya depende) pero su cuerpo ya no responde a la insulina. No son "capaces de fabricar suficiente insulina", pero la palabra clave no es "capaces", sino "suficiente".

Por supuesto, en un espectro continuo desde el diabético tipo 1 hasta el candidato a "páncreas de oro", los que tengan el páncreas mejor tardarán más en llegar a su límite y volverse diabéticos t2, y los que lo tengan peor (o se lo jodan, que tó pué ser), pues tardarán menos.

O sea, no es que los t2 tengan mermada la producción de insulina, es que los que tenían mermada (pero no nula) la producción máxima de insulina se van a volver t2 antes que los demás, porque llegan antes al punto en que su páncreas _ful_ no da más.



> Como "curiosidad", una persona obesa, que coma mal, puede estar generando hasta 10 veces la cantidad de insulina normal, la diferencia con un diabético t2, es que su páncreas aguanta (trabajando x10) y el azucar no se eleva, pero esos altísimos niveles de insulina son tanto o más problemáticos que el azucar alta y se creen que son los culpables de un buen número de problemas cardiovasculares.



Un obeso que no sea t2 simplemente aún no ha llegado a la capacidad máxima de su páncreas. Pero (si no se muere de otra cosa) tú dale tiempo...



> El tema de la fructosa y el hígado puede ser muy importante, un hígado graso no responderá correctamente a las señales hormonales, insulina, glucagón etc, teniendo en cuenta que un 10% de este órgano es glucosa y que es el encargado de estabilizar los niveles de azucar entre comidas/ayunas, hay que prestarle una atención especial.



Sasto. Fructosa a tutiplén = hígado graso

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 13:54 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Eso hice durante una época, desayunar únicamente un café solo. Casualidad o causalidad mediante, noté un incremento de la acidez estomacal y una ligera gastritis. Aparte, soy de tensión ligeramente elevada y, no teniendo tiempo para entrar en más prolijas investigaciones acerca de la influencia real del café en la presión arterial, decidí tirar por el camino más fácil y lo dejé, pasando a no desayunar nada.
> 
> ¿Algún punto de vista -rápido y escueto, no le voy a pedir a usted lo que no hago yo- acerca del café?



Bueh, he leído cosas, buenas y malas.

Por un lado acelera el metabolismo, lo cual si se busca perder peso o tener más energía disponible, no va mal.

Por otro, aumenta la producción de cortisol, que como antagonista de la insulina puede (en un cuerpo habituado) causar un aumento del nivel de insulina en sangre, *si el consumo es sostenido* (o sea, que dos dedos de café una vez al día no van a ningún lado, pero dos litros...). 

Esta sería, probablemente, una de las que _would go to the judges_, y dependiendo de cada uno pesará más lo primero o lo segundo. En su caso, por ejemplo, si le produce acidez, pues blanco y en botella (horchata ).

De la tensión, lo más que puedo decir es que si corrige otras cosas puede que el café deje de ser un problema y se convierta en una necesidad: yo he tenido siempre 7/13, y desde que he dejado el azúcar (_et al_), hago ejercicio y me he sacudido unos 10 kg de grasa, me ha bajado la tensión hasta el punto de que sin café no soy persona...

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 13:58 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Una cosa en la que he pensado, una alimentación basada en hidratos en alguien que cumpla estas premisas, creo que puede funcionar perfectamente:
> 
> 1.- hidratos de calidad
> 2.- no pasarse de las calorías necesarias
> ...



La preparación también es importante (cocer y enfriar, remojar, fermentar), como lo son los condimentos (vinagre y especias) y la fibra.

Y también juega un papel la flora bacteriana (que en occidente la tenemos hecha fosfatina por la puta manía de esterilizarlo todo)


----------



## zapatitos (16 Ago 2016)

Zekko dijo:


> *¿Entonces como se baja la insulina?*



1 - Evitar todos los carbohidratos excepto los de las verduras, frutos secos y algo de fruta.
2 - Hacer ejercicio diario.
3 - Evitar en los posible el estrés.
4 - Dormir lo suficiente.
5 - Algunas especias como la canela o la cúrcuma o infusiones como el té verde parecen ayudar.

y la 6 y muy importante, se realista y no esperes arreglar en un par de horas lo que has estado jodiendo toda tu vida, así que muchísima paciencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Aquí tienes a una especialista en antropología molecular explicando que no tenemos ni puta idea de que coño comían en el paleolítico:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMOjVYgYaG8
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver "come nabos" (en sus dos acepciones), por una iluminada veganaa tarada que tú puedas poner (que habría que ver que dice y que intepretas tú en realidad), hay toda una legión de investigadores que tienen más que probada la evolución del ser humano como cazador y consumidor de carne. Y eso, te lo repito, es así, un hecho, lo quieras tú o no. Tarado tú padre, hala a seguir comiendo nabos, que es lo tuyo!


----------



## Raullucu (16 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> De la tensión, lo más que puedo decir es que si corrige otras cosas puede que el café deje de ser un problema y se convierta en una necesidad: yo he tenido siempre 7/13, y desde que he dejado el azúcar (_et al_), hago ejercicio y me he sacudido unos 10 kg de grasa, me ha bajado la tensión hasta el punto de que sin café no soy persona...



Creo que la lista con los "daños colaterales" del abandono de la dieta occidental da para otro hilo. A la bajada notable de la tensión arterial yo le sumaría la total intolerancia a la comida procesada (a más procesamiento, más problemas, no sólo digestivos sino también físicos y mentales) y lo rápido que te pones trompa cuando tomas alcohol, con un par de IPAs ahora voy como una moto :abajo:


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> ... lo rápido que te pones trompa cuando tomas alcohol, con un par de IPAs ahora voy como una moto :abajo:



¿Y eso, aparte de para el barman y la Mahou, para quién es malo?

Mismo pedo, menos gasto, y menos mierdas p'al hígado ¿no?


----------



## sada (16 Ago 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Acabo de comprar en la herboristería aceite de coco ecológico "MyConatur" (10 loros los 400 gramos) y me he tomado una cucharada sopera. Está demasiado bueno el cabrón. No pienso utilizarlo para cocinar. ¿Como lo tomáis vosotros y qué efectos pueden esperarse de su ingesta?
> 
> Gracias.



a palo seco??? 
yo lo uso para freir a veces y a la mañana con el agua+ nata + cacao que ya he dejado de tomar


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, yo tampoco es que sea ningún experto. Pero llevo con lo del 16/8 (que en román paladino se llamaba "desayunar un café bebío") bastante tiempo y yo le encuentro bastantes ventajas:
> 
> - No tienes que dar explicaciones
> - Se ajusta a casi todas las rutinas de vida
> ...



Un detalle importante para afrontar un ayuno. Ni se le ocurra a nadie ponerse con 24, ni 36, ni 48, incluso tampoco 16/8 sin haber eliminado los refinados durante un par de meses de la dieta.

Parece una tonteria pero algun espabilado leyendo los beneficios es capaz de tirarse en paracaidas sin haber subido en avion en su puta vida.

Con un par de meses con una paleo estricta yo ya hacia el ayuno de 24 horas sin hambre y sin bajones. Supongo que estar 36 horas o mas no me costaria.

Lo que no se puede hacer es pasar de los platos de macarrones a hacer ayunos, porque te dara un pasmo. El paso previo es activar la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas, y ya lo que te echen.

Por lo demas excelente post, muchas gracias.

Pd. El malestar que mencionabas solo puede ser debido a que gente que no ha eliminado el azucar de su dieta se lanza al ayuno. Los resultados evidentemente son nefastos.


----------



## Johnny Drama (16 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pero que matarife ni que hostias. Mis abuelas en el pueblo mataban ellas mismas el cerdo, conejos, pollos... Y lo hacían todos los vecinos, en la puta vida ha habido matarifes de esos....


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Una cosa en la que he pensado, una alimentación basada en hidratos en alguien que cumpla estas premisas, creo que puede funcionar perfectamente:
> 
> 1.- hidratos de calidad
> 2.- no pasarse de las calorías necesarias
> ...



yo me curé de problemas muy graves de salud comiendo 80% de las calorías procedente de carbohidratos, concretamente frutas.

aunque no sólo hice eso, comían mucha verdura y limpiezas hepáticas.

Pero ayudó mucho.

Para más "contrajemplos", visiten a los pacientes de macdougall, esselstyn, ornish, pritikin, y compañía.

¿ya he puesto enlaces de obesos adelgazando docenas de kilos comiendo cereales ad libitum?

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 19:04 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Es decir, que niveles altos de insulina causan alto anabolismo graso, alta formación (y baja destrucción) de grasa, en román paladino, que engordan. *Aunque comas poquillo *.



¿me explicas por qué las personas que puse han dejado de ser obesas comiendo una dieta normocalórica con 80% de carbohidratos o vas a aceptar que estás equivocado y estás generalizando al tun tún?

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 19:06 ----------

cuantas idioteces, o sea que hay que bajar la insulina a toda costa porque lo dice un bloguero paleo. 

La insulina existe por algo, y las dietas altas en carbos llevan decenas de miles de años probándose como las más adecuadas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ago 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Pero que matarife ni que hostias. Mis abuelas en el pueblo mataban ellas mismas el cerdo, conejos, pollos... Y lo hacían todos los vecinos, en la puta vida ha habido matarifes de esos....
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Esque el muy subnormal sigue trolleando agusto. La mitad de los pesaos son clones suyos.

En casa de mis abuelos se mataban los pollos y los conejos, y el cerdo por supuesto todos los años. Ahora (desde que faltaron) nos juntamos la familia cada equis años y se compra un cerdo vivo para que no se pierda la tradicion. En mi comunidad autonoma es totalmente legal, solo se tiene que pasar el veterinario y dar el visto bueno. Luego tambien se pasa a recoger unos chorizos.

Lo mas penoso es que aqui solo decimos que comer phoskitos, pan, pasta y refinados en general te jode la salud, y hay otras formas de comer. Que lo que comiesen los chinos imperiales nos la trae floja.


----------



## autsaider (16 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vamos a ver "come nabos" (en sus dos acepciones), por una iluminada veganaa tarada que tú puedas poner (que habría que ver que dice y que intepretas tú en realidad), hay toda una legión de investigadores que tienen más que probada la evolución del ser humano como cazador y consumidor de carne. Y eso, te lo repito, es así, un hecho, lo quieras tú o no. Tarado tú padre, hala a seguir comiendo nabos, que es lo tuyo!



Subnormal.

No hay apenas datos sobre lo que comían en el paleolítico.

Y si yo no digo la verdad, pues lo tienes muy fácil para desenmascararme: muéstrame esos datos. Pero no vas a hacerlo porque eres un sinvergüenza y un fraude. Y además un imbécil que habla de lo que no sabe.

PD: A partir de los pocos datos que tenemos, se puede deducir que sunwukung anda mucho más cerca de la verdad que tú.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 20:33 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Un detalle importante para afrontar un ayuno. Ni se le ocurra a nadie ponerse con 24, ni 36, ni 48, incluso tampoco 16/8 sin haber eliminado los refinados durante un par de meses de la dieta.
> 
> Parece una tonteria pero algun espabilado leyendo los beneficios es capaz de tirarse en paracaidas sin haber subido en avion en su puta vida.
> 
> ...



Te da un pasmo a ti porque tu cuerpo es una mierda.

Yo he hecho muchísimos ayunos de 6 y hasta 8 días. Y no los he llevado más allá porque el estómago se jode y es peligroso luego retomar la dieta normal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Subnormal.
> 
> No hay apenas datos sobre lo que comían en el paleolítico.
> 
> ...



Y eso que era? Una huelga de hambre en defensa del cochinillo segoviano?

Hacer ayunos tan prolongados son de todo menos beneficiosos...asi teneis las meninges

Pd. Si consumes azucares (que no es mi caso) y pasas directamente a un ayuno lo mas normal es que tengas una hipoglucemia, y la sensacion es de todo menos bonita.


----------



## autsaider (16 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y eso que era? Una huelga de hambre en defensa del cochinillo segoviano?
> 
> Hacer ayunos tan prolongados son de todo menos beneficiosos...asi teneis las meninges



Yo he leido que el estómago se jode a partir de los 6 días de ayuno.

Prefiero no usarme a mi mismo como conejillo de indias para averiguar si eso es verdad o mentira.

Por eso mis ayunos nunca han durado más de 8 días. 

Y por cierto yo no hago ayunos, en realidad hago semiayunos donde me nutro a base de zumos y batidos.


Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pd. Si consumes azucares (que no es mi caso) y pasas directamente a un ayuno lo mas normal es que tengas una hipoglucemia, y la sensacion es de todo menos bonita.



La hipoglucemia se produce solamente cuando tu cuerpo no regula el azúcar porque estás hecho una mierda.

Yo puedo comer pasteles grandes de harina y miel y no me pasa nada. Tú no.

Yo puedo empezar ayunos después de mi dieta normal y no me pasa nada. Tú no.

Aquí tienes el canal de una mujer que no solo se infla a comer patatas, pizas y toda clase de alimentos que a ti te provocan un yuyu. Sino que además adora el azúcar y siempre le añade azúcar a cucharadas a sus comidas. El cuerpo de esa mujer funciona correctamente. El tuyo no. Por eso ella puede comer normalmente y tú no. Y está bien delgada y llena de energía.

Freelee La Chica Banana - YouTube


----------



## Pichorrica (16 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Yo he leido que el estómago se jode a partir de los 6 días de ayuno.
> 
> Prefiero no usarme a mi mismo como conejillo de indias para averiguar si eso es verdad o mentira.
> 
> ...



Si. Dentro de unos años, veremos si sigue comiéndose esos pasteles,pizzas y cucharadas soperas de azucar


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ago 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Si. Dentro de unos años, veremos si sigue comiéndose esos pasteles,pizzas y cucharadas soperas de azucar



Joder ya se han destapado del todo ahora son CMs de 'azucarera española' no solo veganos sectarios.

Ni siquiera la corriente mas oficialista se atreve a recomendar barra libre de azucar. En cada revision la OMS va bajando la dosis de droga para que no se les vea el plumero. Aun asi esos 50 gr diarios de la OMS sigue siendo un disparate.

A ver quien dice la proxima burrada.


----------



## sada (16 Ago 2016)

Que opináis de la chistorra¿ por ejemplo en el Lidl solo pone que lleva pancarta magro de cerdo sal y pimentón


----------



## kilipdg (16 Ago 2016)

Entre los de la central azucarera que te invitan a inyectarte 200 gramos diarios de azúcar en vena y los vegetarianos que dicen que comer carne es un pecado castigado con el infierno eterno... no sé cual de los dos bandos da más vergüenza ajena.

Estáis como una puta chota.

Yo me he deshinchado bastante, me lo noto mucho. Podría progresar muchísimo más deprisa si no pecara los fines de semana, es algo que tengo que resolver pero se me está haciendo muy complicado. Beber una copa, cenar una pizza a la leña en un restaurante, ... es difícil prescindir de ello.

También en lo referente al deporte debería ponerme más las pilas, llevaba un buen ritmo pero he caído a 2-3 veces a la semana de ejercicio con 1 día de natación. El 1 de septiembre que empieza la nena la guardería tendré bastante tiempo libre y seguramente haré ejercicio diario de manera suficientemente intensa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Subnormal.
> 
> No hay apenas datos sobre lo que comían en el paleolítico.
> 
> ...



"Los humanos del Paleolítico conseguían su alimento por medio de la caza de animales grandes y pequeños, la recolección de frutos salvajes y la pesca. Esta forma de adaptación al medio es la técnica más sencilla, ya que se toman los recursos naturales tal como se presentan en la naturaleza, sin producirlos."
Prehistoria: ¿Cómo vivían los cazadores y recolectores del Paleolítico? - SobreHistoria.com

"Hoy hablaremos sobre un aspecto crucial del Paleolítico, y es la caza. En el Paleolítico superior, del 35000 al 9000 a.C. las comunidades humanas (Homo Sapiens) ya ocupaban todo el planeta. Las técnicas de talla se perfeccionaron para obtener un amplio repertorio de útiles como puntas de flecha de piedra y gran cantidad de objetos en hueso, asta y madera: arpones, azagayas, agujas y espátulas. Este desarrollo tecnológico se relacionó con los cambios climáticos del período, los cuales modificaron los ecosistemas explotados por el hombre y obligaron a desarrollar otras estrategias de caza."
CURIOSITY: ¿Cómo se cazaba en el Paleolítico?

"Cazaban animales, pescaban y recolectaban frutos.
Cazaban grandes mamíferos aunque también atrapaban insectos, reptiles y pequeños mamíferos.
De sus presas lo aprovechaban todo: la carne para comer, las pieles para abrigarse y fabricar vestidos, los huesos para hacer instrumentos (lanzas, raspadores, agujas) y los tendones para fabricar cuerdas. 
Para protegerse del frío, el calor o la lluvia, los primeros seres humanos habitaban en cuevas o abrigos rocosos, o en cabañas construidas con palos, pieles y barro. No tenían residencia fija, sino que eran nómadas; se trasladaban frecuentemente buscando comida, refugio o huyendo de los peligros."
Blog de Sociales 1º ESO : EL PALEOLÍTICO: LA CAZA Y LA RECOLECCIÓN

"En el nivel VII de Amalda se observa una caza preferente de animales de roquedo para la que parece que no se aplicaron técnicas de caza que exigiesen una fuerte inversión tecnológica. En este nivel el aprovechamiento
de animales no migratorios de roquedo (sobre todo sarrio) y de bosque (ciervo) nos indica que hay una explotación del entorno para un consumo inmediato, algo que se observa también en la utilización de materias primas locales y en el intenso aprovechamiento del sílex aportado al yacimiento. Pero junto a esta captación y consumo inmediato se observan comportamientos de aprovisionamiento del sitio tanto de carne de grandes herbívoros migratorios con seguridad cazados fuera del valle de Alzolaras como de materias primas de origen lejano (Urbasa y Treviño)."
Técnicas de caza en el Paleolítico Medio del País Vasco | Paleorama en Red. Prehistoria y Arqueología en Internet


"Se conoce como caza-recolección al sistema económico del Paleolítico y Mesolítico, practicado aún por algunos pueblos en el Amazonas y otras regiones."
Caza-recolección - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

«En términos de biología evolutiva», defiende Durant, «dedicábamos más tiempo a cazar que a cualquier otra cosa, estamos mejor preparados para comer como nuestros antepasados».
http://www.nationalgeographic.es/noticias/ciencia/mundos-prehistoricos/cocinar-nos-hizo-humanos

"Homo habilis fue el primero en comer carne en mayor proporción que el resto de parientes y además, carnes con más cantidad de grasa. Se trataba de un oportunista: casi cualquier cosa comestible la aprovechaba, por contra los Paranthropus eran especialistas, por lo que si escaseaba su alimento, lo más probable era que murieran."

"Mientras que Australophitecus y Paranthropus tenían una capacidad craneana de 400-500 cm3, Homo habilis llegó a tener hasta 700 cm3. Este mayor tamaño cerebral le permitía una mayor capacidad de improvisación y versatilidad para encontrar alimento.

Una de las cosas que nos diferencia claramente del resto de primates y animales es el gran tamaño de nuestro cerebro. Como habréis observado, H. habilis ya se clasifica dentro del género Homo, el nuestro, por ese gran salto de tamaño cerebral, entre otras cosas."

"Pero un cerebro grande también tiene inconvenientes: en Homo sapiens el 25% de energía de nuestro cuerpo lo consume el cerebro en reposo, H. habilis consumía el 15% y Australopithecus solamente el 10%. Además de cantidad, esta energía también tiene que sera de calidad: algunos ácidos grasos para un correcto funcionamiento del cerebro sólo se *encuentran en algunos frutos secos, pero sobretodo, en grasa de origen animal, más fácil de conseguir si escaseaban los vegetales.*"

"La única manera de poder dedicar más energía al funcionamiento del cerebro es reducir el tamaño de otros órganos que consuman mucha energía (Aiello, L. y Wheeler, P, 1995). Corazón, riñones, hígado, son grandes consumidores de energía pero vitales, por lo que la solución es reducir el tubo digestivo y eso sólo fue posible con el paso de una dieta casi exclusivamente vegetariana de los Australophitecus a otra de más fácil asimilación con más contenido de proteínas y grasa animal de H. habilis."

"Un cerebro grande dio además otra ventaja a H. habilis. A pesar de su físico (pequeño tamaño, sin garras ni grandes colmillos) *pudo explotar gran variedad de carne (primero como carroñeros y luego cada vez más como cazadores) debido al uso de herramientas.*"
https://allyouneedisbiology.wordpress.com/2015/12/26/carne-evolucion-humanos/

En fin para qué más! Podría rellenar el foro entero con la literatura científica al respecto. 
Vosotros los panaderos sí que sois subnormales, menudo lavado de cerebro tenéis, parecéis una secta!


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> "Los humanos del Paleolítico conseguían su alimento por medio de la caza de animales grandes y pequeños, la recolección de frutos salvajes y la pesca. Esta forma de adaptación al medio es la técnica más sencilla, ya que se toman los recursos naturales tal como se presentan en la naturaleza, sin producirlos."
> Prehistoria: ¿Cómo vivían los cazadores y recolectores del Paleolítico? - SobreHistoria.com
> 
> "Hoy hablaremos sobre un aspecto crucial del Paleolítico, y es la caza. En el Paleolítico superior, del 35000 al 9000 a.C. las comunidades humanas (Homo Sapiens) ya ocupaban todo el planeta. Las técnicas de talla se perfeccionaron para obtener un amplio repertorio de útiles como puntas de flecha de piedra y gran cantidad de objetos en hueso, asta y madera: arpones, azagayas, agujas y espátulas. Este desarrollo tecnológico se relacionó con los cambios climáticos del período, los cuales modificaron los ecosistemas explotados por el hombre y obligaron a desarrollar otras estrategias de caza."
> ...



Lo que tú has puesto sobre su alimentación, son las suposiciones que han hecho algunos a partir de los pocos datos de que disponemos.

Las suposiciones son muchas. Pero datos lo que se dice datos, son muy pocos.

Si hablas con cualquier biólogo, te va a decir que en cualquier libro de antropología hay un 1% de datos probados, y un 99% de suposiciones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Lo que tú has puesto sobre su alimentación, son las suposiciones que han hecho algunos a partir de los pocos datos de que disponemos.
> 
> Las suposiciones son muchas. Pero datos lo que se dice datos, son muy pocos.
> 
> Si hablas con cualquier biólogo, te va a decir que en cualquier libro de antropología hay un 1% de datos probados, y un 99% de suposiciones.



No tienes ni puta idea, así de claro!:bla::bla:


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea, así de claro!:bla::bla:



Y tú encima te crees que sabes.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo me curé de problemas muy graves de salud comiendo 80% de las calorías procedente de carbohidratos, concretamente frutas.
> 
> aunque no sólo hice eso, comían mucha verdura y limpiezas hepáticas.
> 
> ...



Te lo explico las veces que quieras, a ver si te entra en la cabeza:

Han dejado de ser obesas porque *han rehabilitado su sensibilidad a la insulina*.

Y han rehabilitado su sensibilidad a la insulina abandonando los *carbohidratos refinados*, aumentando la ingesta de *fibra*, mejorando su *flora bacteriana* y retomando los *métodos de preparación tradicionales* que ralentizan la asimilación de los carbohidratos.

Todas esas cosas *se pueden hacer con un 80% de carbohidratos*, si son el tipo adecuado de carbohidratos. Me apuesto con usted lo que quiera a que sus ex-obesos no comían un 80% de macarrones, pan y cola-cao (80% azúcar, que tiene el cola-cao), sino más bien un 80% de verdura, legumbre, hortalizas, cereales integrales, etc.




> cuantas idioteces, o sea que hay que bajar la insulina a toda costa porque lo dice un bloguero paleo.
> 
> La insulina existe por algo, y las dietas altas en carbos llevan decenas de miles de años probándose como las más adecuadas.



Porque lo dice un *médico, nefrólogo y que se dedica profesionalmente a tratar a diabéticos t2 con obesidad*, con resultados sorprendentemente buenos.

No un bloguero paleo (que no lo es), sino un experto en _diabesidad_

Y sí, la insulina existe por algo, claro. Como el cortisol, o la adrenalina, o el resto de hormonas.

Pero *si los niveles de alguna hormona se descompensan, o tienes un problema, o lo vas a tener*.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 08:30 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Yo he leido que el estómago se jode a partir de los 6 días de ayuno.
> 
> Prefiero no usarme a mi mismo como conejillo de indias para averiguar si eso es verdad o mentira.
> 
> ...



Cojonudamente.

El ayuno persigue, precisamente, hacer que el cuerpo abandone la glucosa como combustible principal y entre en lipólisis, y usted "ayuna" nutriéndose de zumos.

Pues enhorabuena. Otros se entretienen descapullando gamusinos...



> La hipoglucemia se produce solamente cuando tu cuerpo no regula el azúcar porque estás hecho una mierda.



La hipoglucemia se produce cuando el cuerpo no está cetoadaptado, y al quedarse sin glucosa no acaba de saber para donde tirar.

Que es, por otra parte, el motivo por el que la primera vez que haces una dieta cetogénica funciona mucho mejor de lo que lo hará después (que también va bien, ojo, sólo no tan bien): porque hasta que tu cuerpo aprende a regularse en cetosis, tan pronto produce cetonas de menos (y te sientes morir) como cetonas de más (y hueles raro porque las expulsas en el sudor, la orina y el aliento).

Hasta que el cuerpo aprende a regular la producción de cetonas, un ayuno podrá causar hipoglucemia porque el cuerpo está chupándose la glucosa en sangre ante la insuficiencia de cetonas, y no tienes con qué reponer esa glucosa.



> Yo puedo comer pasteles grandes de harina y miel y no me pasa nada. Tú no.



Él, no sé. Yo sí que puedo. Me limito a no hacerlo porque no creo que me aporte gran cosa.



> Yo puedo empezar ayunos después de mi dieta normal y no me pasa nada. Tú no.



Lo que usted hace no se puede llamar ayunar, todo lo más, alimentación líquida.



> Aquí tienes el canal de una mujer que no solo se infla a comer patatas, pizas y toda clase de alimentos que a ti te provocan un yuyu. Sino que además adora el azúcar y siempre le añade azúcar a cucharadas a sus comidas. El cuerpo de esa mujer funciona correctamente. El tuyo no. Por eso ella puede comer normalmente y tú no. Y está bien delgada y llena de energía.
> 
> Freelee La Chica Banana - YouTube



Y yo conozco a cantidad de gente que fuma y no tiene cancer, y a cantidad de gente que come como un lobo y no está gorda.

Y a gente que hace deporte a lo bestia y no tiene las articulaciones destrozadas.

Pero vamos, que sigan así, tú dales tiempo, a ver cómo acaban.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo me curé de problemas muy graves de salud comiendo 80% de las calorías procedente de carbohidratos, concretamente frutas.
> 
> aunque no sólo hice eso, comían mucha verdura y limpiezas hepáticas.
> 
> ...



Se nota que no has leído nada de lo que te han puesto del Dr. Fung. En la teoría de la obesidad del Dr. Fung, la insulina juega un papel principal, así como el cortisol. Y hay una serie de factores protectores, como son la fibra o el vinagre, evitar la fructosa, la grasa (que baja el IG), entre muchas otras cosas. 

Así, él NO UTILIZA ESOS ARGUMENTOS PARA DEFENDER UNA DIETA BAJA EN HIDRATOS DE CARBONO, de hecho menciona (como haces tú) la dieta de los pobladores de Okinawa y no se qué otra isla que es 80% hidratos, y no hay obesos, PERO CLARO, SON HIDRATOS SIN PROCESAR, lo que siginifica que contienen fibra y nutrientes y NO ESTROPEAN A LARGO PLAZO LA SENSIBILIDAD A LA INSULINA. El enemigo metabólico son las harinas y (probablemente) la fructosa refinada, bien en forma de sacarosa bien en forma de sirope de maíz alto en fructosa, etc. Esto señalaría a pan, galletas, bebidas azucaradas, etc. como disruptores gravísimos para el metabolismo de gran parte de la población.

Pero bueno en este hilo se ha demostrado sobradamente que eres sectario y poco dado al debate o al razonamiento.

Por cierto que la teoría que Fung propone sobre etiología de la obesidad es sólida, completa y bastante plausible. ¿Qué teoría propones tú sobre la etiología de la obesidad? :


----------



## sada (17 Ago 2016)

para los expertos ..que opináis de:

xilitol?
chistorra?
Chistorra Croscat (LIDL) Ingredientes: Panceta de cerdo (57.4%), magro de cerdo (28.4%), pimentón, sal, cayena, ajo y extracto de pimentón
41G-1.3HC-17P-450Kcal


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> para los expertos ..que opináis de:
> 
> xilitol?
> chistorra?
> ...



Lo del xilitol, no lo tengo claro. parece ser que sus efectos medibles sobre el cuerpo son razonablemente suaves (IG 7-13 y baja insulinhemia), y que podría mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina en ratones.

Pero la forma de refinarlo es altamente sospechosa, e incluye altas temperaturas, niquel, hidrogenación y el uso de levaduras no necesariamente inocuas.

No hay estudios a largo plazo sobre sus efectos (adversos o beneficiosos), con lo que ante la duda...

En cuanto a la chistorra, yo la veo fetén: ni dextrosa, ni proteína de leche o de soja, ni cosas raras. Sólo carne de cerdo (lo sanos que estén los cerdos ya será otro tema), especias y sal.


----------



## sada (17 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo del xilitol, no lo tengo claro. parece ser que sus efectos medibles sobre el cuerpo son razonablemente suaves (IG 7-13 y baja insulinhemia), y que podría mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina en ratones.
> 
> Pero la forma de refinarlo es altamente sospechosa, e incluye altas temperaturas, niquel, hidrogenación y el uso de levaduras no necesariamente inocuas.
> 
> ...



es que he visto algún sitio paleo y LCHG que la repostería usan xilitol, que es 
Xilitol de abedul, ya que a stevia etc al cocinarlo de vuelve ácido que no hay quién trague nada... y por saber.

lo de lo sano que estén los cerdos..jaja si miramos eso no comemos nada a no ser que tengamos una granja y aún así...


----------



## Cormac (17 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En cuanto a la chistorra, yo la veo fetén: ni dextrosa, ni proteína de leche o de soja, ni cosas raras. Sólo carne de cerdo (lo sanos que estén los cerdos ya será otro tema), especias y sal.



Sal a punta pala. Es uno de los alimentos mas salados que existen.
Aparte la grasa que lleva, aunque eso entiendo que no es problema para ti


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Lo que tú has puesto sobre su alimentación, son las suposiciones que han hecho algunos a partir de los pocos datos de que disponemos.
> 
> Las suposiciones son muchas. Pero datos lo que se dice datos, son muy pocos.
> 
> Si hablas con cualquier biólogo, te va a decir que en cualquier libro de antropología hay un 1% de datos probados, y un 99% de suposiciones.



Te callas ya la puta boca despues de la magistral exposicion de Malditos Bastardos. Joder la faena que dais para cosas que no harian falta demostrar.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 13:57 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Y tú encima te crees que sabes.



Pero de que suposiciones hablas si cualquier yacimiento paleolitico esta plagado de instrumentos de piedra, hachas, puntas de flechas, cuchillos de silex, etc. Pasate por los yacimientos de Teruel y deja de hacer el mongol.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 14:02 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Se nota que no has leído nada de lo que te han puesto del Dr. Fung. En la teoría de la obesidad del Dr. Fung, la insulina juega un papel principal, así como el cortisol. Y hay una serie de factores protectores, como son la fibra o el vinagre, evitar la fructosa, la grasa (que baja el IG), entre muchas otras cosas.
> 
> Así, él NO UTILIZA ESOS ARGUMENTOS PARA DEFENDER UNA DIETA BAJA EN HIDRATOS DE CARBONO, de hecho menciona (como haces tú) la dieta de los pobladores de Okinawa y no se qué otra isla que es 80% hidratos, y no hay obesos, PERO CLARO, SON HIDRATOS SIN PROCESAR, lo que siginifica que contienen fibra y nutrientes y NO ESTROPEAN A LARGO PLAZO LA SENSIBILIDAD A LA INSULINA. El enemigo metabólico son las harinas y (probablemente) la fructosa refinada, bien en forma de sacarosa bien en forma de sirope de maíz alto en fructosa, etc. Esto señalaría a pan, galletas, bebidas azucaradas, etc. como disruptores gravísimos para el metabolismo de gran parte de la población.
> 
> ...



Llevamos 500 paginas de hilo diciendole que no mezcle los refinados con el resto de hidratos naturales que el hilo no defiende dejar de tomar los segundos, y el trisomico sigue erre que erre.

De verdad yo ya tire hace mucho la toalla con este tio. No es que sea sectario es que le llega justa la comprension. Es tiempo perdido.


----------



## sada (17 Ago 2016)

Sí, existen personas que pueden comer más carbohidratos

---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 12:56 ----------

qué opináis?


----------



## Dabicito (17 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea, así de claro!:bla::bla:



Del Paleolítico se opina por deducción y especulación, sobre aquellos sitios que por casualidad afloraron con piedras talladas, conchas, semillas, etc. lo cuál es un porcentaje infinitamente pequeño de lo que hubo, un 0,000001% de los testimonios y hábitats en los que el sapiens vivió, por decir algo ( los hábitats de costa se perdieron todos al subir el nivel del mar, por ejemplo).

El arqueólogo prehistoriador saca conclusiones de la "basura" que puntualmente tiró una familia, y frecuentemente cae en la tentación de extrapolar esos datos puntuales de "su yacimiento" (basurero) como reglas generales muy trascendentes (Atapuerca, por ejemplo). 

Por ejemplo, cuando aparece un "conchero" (acumulación de conchas) se puede decir que allí se comió marisco, pero no que solían comer marisco o que su dieta se basaba en el marisco. Puede que sí o puede que no.

Respecto a la carne. Las piedras talladas nos dicen que casi seguro se comía carne allí donde existen raspadores, buriles, cuchillos, etc., pero no nos dicen nada acerca de las cantidades, ni tampoco de la proporción del resto de alimentos que pudieran comer, al desaparecer el resto de materiales por ser perecederos (o porque tiraron la basura en otro lado)

En una época avanzada aparecen instrumentos muy refinados hechos con hueso, por ejemplo utensilios de pesca, ¿significa eso que antes no comían pescado?, es todo muy relativo.

Por otro lado hay muchísimo material perecedero que desapareció. Los útiles hechos de madera y vegetal, incluso el cuero, se perdieron. 

Si mañana explosiona un volcán y te aprisiona como en Pompeya, el historiador del futuro opinará de tí en función de lo que encuentre, y tal vez solo encuentre objetos de metal. Pues con la comida viene siendo lo mismo.


----------



## Luizmi (17 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> Sí, existen personas que pueden comer más carbohidratos
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 12:56 ----------
> 
> qué opináis?



lo que menciona el articulo como un gen, la amilasa, es una enzima, sí que puede ser determinante, no hay dos personas iguales.

y estamos en lo de siempre, que un tahumara en chile se alimente de cereales y le vaya bien, no quiere decir que su alimentacion sea la ideal para un blanquito deslechado de zona norte...


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cojonudamente.
> 
> El ayuno persigue, precisamente, hacer que el cuerpo abandone la glucosa como combustible principal y entre en lipólisis, y usted "ayuna" nutriéndose de zumos.
> 
> Pues enhorabuena. Otros se entretienen descapullando gamusinos...



Eres imbécil y encima te crees que eres listo.

Si tu intención es tomar zumos sin azúcar, no hay ningún problema. Puedes tomar zumos de pepino, lechuga, apio... todos los cuales son muy bajos en azúcar.

Se nota que has hecho ayunos en tu vida. Se nota que sabes del tema.

Y el resto de tus mongoladas paso de responderlas.


Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero de que suposiciones hablas si cualquier yacimiento paleolitico esta plagado de instrumentos de piedra, hachas, puntas de flechas, cuchillos de silex, etc. Pasate por los yacimientos de Teruel y deja de hacer el mongol.



Eres imbécil y encima te crees que eres listo.

Los seres humanos hemos sido creados para la invención y fabricación. Cualquier yacimiento humano tiene que estar plagado de instrumentos o no sería humano.

No tiene sentido discutir con retrasados, cafres y tarados que encima se creen que son personas normales.

No tiene sentido discutir con subhumanos con carencias colosales y miserias infinitas que encima se creen que saben algo.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Ago 2016)

¿Se encuentran guadañas, piedras de moler, hornos de pan, etc, en los yacimientos?

¿En que proporción comparado con los restos de útiles de caza?


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Se encuentran guadañas, piedras de moler, hornos de pan, etc, en los yacimientos?
> 
> ¿En que proporción comparado con los restos de útiles de caza?



Pero mira que eres imbécil.

Nuestros antepasados no emigraban buscando comida. Ni construían lanzas para cazar animales. Construían lanzas para matarse con las tribus vecinas. Y la tribu que perdía tenía que emigrar para evitar su exterminio.

Nuestros antepasados proceden del sur de siberia. No emigraron allí buscando comida (si querían comida habrían emigrado a lugares templados o mejor aún tropicales). Emigraron para salvar el pellejo. Y emigraron hacia el lugar donde los dejarían en paz: en el que nadie quería estar.

Como eres retrasado todo ese eres incapaz de pensarlo por ti mismo.

Vosotros que sembrais muerte y destrucción gratuita, luego resulta que sois pacifistas convencidos, y que no concebís la historia humana como una historia de lucha sin fin, y de poblaciones que huyen para salvar el pellejo.

Es evidente que estáis locos.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pero mira que eres imbécil.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Vete a tomar por culo gilipollas.

Si ante una ingenua pregunta de quien no ha intervenido en el hilo hasta ahora te pones así es que no tienes un puto argumento.

Tarado.


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo gilipollas.
> 
> Si ante una ingenua pregunta de quien no ha intervenido en el hilo hasta ahora te pones así es que no tienes un puto argumento.
> 
> Tarado.



Te he dicho lo que te mereces.

Cómprate un cerebro y luego ponte a discutir.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Ago 2016)

Tu no discutes patán, sueltas tus dogmas.

Contesta a mi pregunta-


----------



## ForeroMedio (17 Ago 2016)

que opináis de la metformina para bajar los niveles de insulina y por tanto, peso?


----------



## MAUSER (17 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> lo que menciona el articulo como un gen, la amilasa, es una enzima, sí que puede ser determinante, no hay dos personas iguales.
> 
> y estamos en lo de siempre, *que un tahumara en chile se alimente de cereales y le vaya bien*, no quiere decir que su alimentacion sea la ideal para un blanquito deslechado de zona norte...



Pues si que parece que les va bien comer cereales, :: están muy hermosas esas mujeres tahumaras.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Tu no discutes patán, sueltas tus dogmas.
> 
> Contesta a mi pregunta-



Llego a pensar que Tico es otro clonc de Sugus. Davicito para parecer un buen chico que come trigo con moderacion y es razonable en sus comentarios, y Tico para dar rienda suelta a sus mas humedos sueños veganos. Este ultimo le podia haber dado unos cuantos puntos mas de inteligencia. No puede existir un tipo tan imbecil, matrix colapsaria.


----------



## kilipdg (17 Ago 2016)

karlos smith dijo:


> llego a pensar que tico es otro clonc de sugus. Davicito para parecer un buen chico que come trigo con moderacion y es razonable en sus comentarios, y tico para dar rienda suelta a sus mas humedos sueños veganos. Este ultimo le podia haber dado unos cuantos puntos mas de inteligencia. No puede existir un tipo tan imbecil, matrix colapsaria.



:xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Llego a pensar que Tico es otro clonc de Sugus. Davicito para parecer un buen chico que come trigo con moderacion y es razonable en sus comentarios, y Tico para dar rienda suelta a sus mas humedos sueños veganos. Este ultimo le podia haber dado unos cuantos puntos mas de inteligencia. No puede existir un tipo tan imbecil, matrix colapsaria.



Pues la estás cagando desde el principio.


----------



## Indignado (17 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> Sí, existen personas que pueden comer más carbohidratos
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 12:56 ----------
> 
> qué opináis?



Publireportage por la caída de ventas del pan ,pasta .... .Como hay estudios científicos de las consecuencias de su consumo prolongado , ahora dicen que cada persona es un mundo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Se encuentran guadañas, piedras de moler, hornos de pan, etc, en los yacimientos?
> 
> ¿En que proporción comparado con los restos de útiles de caza?



Todo eso no se encuentra en el paleolítico, nada, cero, eso son restos materiales a partir del neolítico y la agricultura. Los restos asociados a yacimientos del paleolítico, exceptuando el arte mueble y/o rupestre, son útiles para caza, pesca y tratamiento de pieles. No hay más. Pero en fin ahí están cuatro "panaderos" negando la realidad...

---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 22:56 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> Tu no discutes patán, sueltas tus dogmas.
> 
> Contesta a mi pregunta-



Apenas hay evidencias de guerra entre grupos, empieza a haberlas a partir del 10.000 a.C., es decir con el neolitico. Lo que no quiere decir que no las hubiera, solo que no hay evidencias contundentes, como sí las hay de la economía cazadora-recolectora.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 22:57 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> Pues si que parece que les va bien comer cereales, :: están muy hermosas esas mujeres tahumaras.



Efectivamente, cuerpos deformados por la inflamación crónica. Pero sugus dirá que es porque comen chuletón de buey todos los días.:XX:

---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 23:00 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> Publireportage por la caída de ventas del pan ,pasta .... .Como hay estudios científicos de las consecuencias de su consumo prolongado , ahora dicen que cada persona es un mundo



Es lo típico, intentan individualizar el problema, es lo mismo que el mantra de "si estás gordo es porque no te mueves", así no es un problema social en el que la gente obligue a intervenir a las autoridades.


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Todo eso no se encuentra en el paleolítico, nada, cero, eso son restos materiales a partir del neolítico y la agricultura. Los restos asociados a yacimientos del paleolítico, exceptuando el arte mueble y/o rupestre, son útiles para caza, pesca y tratamiento de pieles. No hay más. Pero en fin ahí están cuatro "panaderos" negando la realidad...



Cuando el mar que rodea Gibraltar estaba cubierto de hielo, los hombres no practicaban la agricultura porque comer cereales es malo. Todos lo sabemos. Todos nos quedamos destrozados después de comernos un plato de macarrones. Los cereales son un invento del diablo.

Durante el neolítico los hombres empezaron a cultivar cereales no debido a la desaparición del hielo, sino porque se volvieron tontos de repente.

El hecho de que el hombre empezó a cultivar cereales en cuanto pudo es debido a la estupidez humana. Nuestros antepasados eran tan tontos que se pusieron a cultivar como locos en cuanto les fue posible.

Y además hubo una conspiración global. Las tribus más vigorosas desplazan a las más débiles. Y los cereales destrozan el vigor y la salud (todos sabemos que cuando te comes un plato de macarrones luego estás hecho una mierda durante horas). Por tanto las tribus que cultivaban cereales no tenían futuro alguno.

Pero hubo una conspiración global tramada por los judeomasones. La conspiración movió hilos en la sombra para que las tribus que cultivaban cereales desplazaran a las que no lo hacían.


Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Apenas hay evidencias de guerra entre grupos, empieza a haberlas a partir del 10.000 a.C., es decir con el neolitico. Lo que no quiere decir que no las hubiera, solo que no hay evidencias contundentes, como sí las hay de la economía cazadora-recolectora.



¿Y que evidencia contundentes son esas pedazo de subnormal?

Tal vez te refieres a suposiciones. No puedes basarte en suposiciones. Por ejemplo es lógico pensar que los noruegos de Groenlandia comían pescado. Y todos los que estudian a los noruegos de groenlandia parten de la premisa de que su dieta era rica en pescado. Pero la totalidad de las pruebas indican que ninguno de ellos llegó a probar el pescado jamás. Por tanto no puedes basarte en suposiciones para hacer afirmaciones. Necesitas datos.

O tal vez te refieres a datos empíricos como los coprolitos. Las heces solo se fosilizan en circunstancias extremadamente anomalas. Así que los coprolitos solo indican lo que comían los hombres cuando las circunstancias eran raras de cojones. No son prueba de lo que ellos comían normalmente.


----------



## Indignado (17 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es lo típico, intentan individualizar el problema



Si , pero después la teoría de las calorías es universal para todos los humanos ::


----------



## Cormac (17 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Todo eso no se encuentra en el paleolítico, nada, cero, eso son restos materiales a partir del neolítico y la agricultura. Los restos asociados a yacimientos del paleolítico, exceptuando el arte mueble y/o rupestre, son útiles para caza, pesca y tratamiento de pieles. No hay más. Pero en fin ahí están cuatro "panaderos" negando la realidad...
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 22:56 ----------
> 
> ...



He estado en Perú y Bolivia y no se salva ninguna de las indígenas. Tienen la peor genética del mundo.
Si quieres te pongo a shorteens italianas, llenas de pasta y pan.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> He estado en Perú y Bolivia y no se salva ninguna de las indígenas. Tienen la peor genética del mundo.
> Si quieres te pongo a shorteens italianas, llenas de pasta y pan.



Sí, y luego nos pones el ranking de cáncer colorrectal, encabezado por Italia y nos dices todo lo contrario, que es porque comen poco trigo y mucha carne eh!

---------- Post added 18-ago-2016 at 00:12 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Cuando el mar que rodea Gibraltar estaba cubierto de hielo, los hombres no practicaban la agricultura porque comer cereales es malo. Todos lo sabemos. Todos nos quedamos destrozados después de comernos un plato de macarrones. Los cereales son un invento del diablo.
> 
> Durante el neolítico los hombres empezaron a cultivar cereales no debido a la desaparición del hielo, sino porque se volvieron tontos de repente.
> 
> ...



Uff, que argumentaría el tuyo, no sé si hablo con un retrasado, con un nini adolescente o con un analfabeto funcional... En fin, lo del paso al neolitico se ha comentado aquí mil veces, incluso yo puse un art. sobre la domesticación del trigo y sus causas, lo buscas y te lo lees, aunque no creo que entiendas nada, va a ser verdad que estás más cerca del macaco quede, sapiens sapiens, pero ojo, tú sólo! Qué pena de tipo!


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sí, y luego nos pones el ranking de cáncer colorrectal, encabezado por Italia y nos dices todo lo contrario, que es porque comen poco trigo y mucha carne eh!
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ago-2016 at 00:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero es que no te enteras, pide perdón por el retraso. Los dos países que mas mortalidad por cáncer colorrectal tienen son Hungria y Eslovaquia. El tercero España. Los países bajos son los primeros en el mundo que mas lo sufren (comen muchísima carne) y luego Italia con España de cerca.
Pero bueno, lo habrás leído en algún blog paleo o te habrás dejado las perras en un libro y no te ha dado por cotejarlo si es verdad.
Sino aparecen otros países del tercer mundo, uno es porque no llegan a viejos y dos porque no usan las estadísticas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero es que no te enteras, pide perdón por el retraso. Los dos países que mas mortalidad por cáncer colorrectal tienen son Hungria y Eslovaquia. El tercero España. Los países bajos son los primeros en el mundo que mas lo sufren (comen muchísima carne) y luego Italia con España de cerca.
> Pero bueno, lo habrás leído en algún blog paleo o te habrás dejado las perras en un libro y no te ha dado por cotejarlo si es verdad.
> Sino aparecen otros países del tercer mundo, uno es porque no llegan a viejos y dos porque no usan las estadísticas.



No te cansas de hacer el ridículo verdad?


"En Europa, las tasas más elevadas se detectan en la provincia de Ferrara (Italia)tanto en hombres (39,8 por 100.000) como para mujeres."
http://cancergranada.org/es/estadisticas_comparaciones_internacionales.cfm


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Ago 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Del Paleolítico se opina por deducción y especulación, sobre aquellos sitios que por casualidad afloraron con piedras talladas, conchas, semillas, etc. lo cuál es un porcentaje infinitamente pequeño de lo que hubo, un 0,000001% de los testimonios y hábitats en los que el sapiens vivió, por decir algo ( los hábitats de costa se perdieron todos al subir el nivel del mar, por ejemplo).
> 
> El arqueólogo prehistoriador saca conclusiones de la "basura" que puntualmente tiró una familia, y frecuentemente cae en la tentación de extrapolar esos datos puntuales de "su yacimiento" (basurero) como reglas generales muy trascendentes (Atapuerca, por ejemplo).
> 
> ...



Esta argumentación es extremadamente pobre.

Antes del descubrimiento de la agricultura es ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPOSIBLE que la dieta estuviera basada en cereales. Esto es un hecho, joder, no es una suposición. Para basar la dieta en cereales se necesitan campos de cultivo, tecnología y conocimientos para cultivarlos, regarlos y recolectarlos, y por último, tecnología y conocimientos para procesarlos (molienda y almacenaje) y tecnología y conocimientos para concinarlos (hornos o similar). Hasta el neolítico NO existe evidencia de nada de esto. No hay restos guadañas, ni arados, ni piedras de molienda, ni molinos, ni hornos, en ningún caso antes del neolítico. Por tanto los cereales como base de la dieta quedan descartados.

Por demás, el registro fósil previo al neolítico ha encontrado, en todo el mundo, y en todo tipo de culturas, una serie de utensilios con antigüedades de hasta 2,5 millones de años (que ni siquiera existía el ser humano) que se corresponde con el inicio del período Olduvayense. Si bien los utensilios van ganando en complejidad, son básicamente bifaces, hachas de mano, cuchillos, raederas, puntas de lanza, puntas de flecha, raederas y anzuelos. Las hachas de mano y los bifaces pueden tener todo tipo de utilidades, como cortar leña. Los cuchillos, las raederas, las puntas de flecha, de lanza y los anzuelos son básicamente armas de caza, despiece, desollamiento y curtimiento de pieles. Todo el registro indica que los pueblos del palelítico eran cazadores-recolectores, y orientados siempre que fuera posible a la caza de grandes piezas (mamut, bisonte, ciervo, caballo). En todo el mundo las cuevas están llenas de pinturas representando estos animales, en muchas ocasiones siendo cazados. Hay tallas y esculturas, amuletos, restos de cocina, de trabajos con hueso... La evidencia es omnipresente y aplastante. 

Eran pueblos que se alimentaban de caza y recolección: frutos, raíces, bayas, tubérculos... Y carne y pescado. 

Pretender que estos pueblos se alimentaban de cereales es, con perdón, ser estúpido.

Me cuesta mucho comprender la postura que niega lo anterior. Y sobre todo me cuesta entender la postura que pretende que no consumían carne o pescado. Es algo que me supera.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero es que no te enteras, pide perdón por el retraso. Los dos países que mas mortalidad por cáncer colorrectal tienen son Hungria y Eslovaquia. El tercero España. Los países bajos son los primeros en el mundo que mas lo sufren (comen muchísima carne) y luego Italia con España de cerca.
> Pero bueno, lo habrás leído en algún blog paleo o te habrás dejado las perras en un libro y no te ha dado por cotejarlo si es verdad.
> Sino aparecen otros países del tercer mundo, uno es porque no llegan a viejos y dos porque no usan las estadísticas.



Ya buscare datos mas actualizados pero hasta el 2007 eso no es asi.

http://cancergranada.org/assets/colon-hombres-2003-2007-01.jpg

El grafico de mujeres sigue la misma tendencia. Si tiene Ud datos que apoyen su afirmacion pongalos. Con el movil hacer busquedas es muy pesado.

Pd. Ya veo que se me han adelantado.

Pd2. Cormac payaso (por llamar retrasado sin tener ni puta idea).


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya buscare datos mas actualizados pero hasta el 2007 eso no es asi.
> 
> http://cancergranada.org/assets/colon-hombres-2003-2007-01.jpg
> 
> ...



Estoy igual con el móvil. Los datos que he leído son los que he puesto arriba.
Que casualidad que sean todos países europeos, no obstante. El que esté interesado que googlee y lo podrá comprobar.
Italia aparece en los primeros puestos, si, pero también Holanda, España, Hungria y Eslovaquia.
Pero aquí ya lo atribuyen a la pasta, los del club de la panceta y la mantequilla. Mantequilla que tiene grasas saturadas a punta pala.
De todas maneras, según los oncologos éste tipo de cáncer lo atribuyen al consumo de grasas saturadas, pero claro, que coño sabrán esos tíos con batas blancas, metidospasan todo el día métodos en laboratorios ::


----------



## sada (18 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo del xilitol, no lo tengo claro. parece ser que sus efectos medibles sobre el cuerpo son razonablemente suaves (IG 7-13 y baja insulinhemia), y que podría mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina en ratones.
> 
> Pero la forma de refinarlo es altamente sospechosa, e incluye altas temperaturas, niquel, hidrogenación y el uso de levaduras no necesariamente inocuas.
> 
> ...



que bueno está el xilitol por Dios.......se lo pones a unos huevos, harina de almendra o almendra molida y un poco de mantequilla y es para morirse. 

como no lo habré descubierto antes!!!! eso si; es carete


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Eres imbécil y encima te crees que eres listo.
> 
> Si tu intención es tomar zumos sin azúcar, no hay ningún problema. Puedes tomar zumos de pepino, lechuga, apio... todos los cuales son muy bajos en azúcar.
> 
> ...



Obvious troll is obvious.

Te mandaría a pastar, pero pa' qué, si ya te vas a ir tu solo...

ITEM MÁS: un zumo de pepino, lechuga y apio no será una coca-cola, pero tiene del orden de 25 g/l de azúcar (glucosa, fructosa y sacarosa, o sea, mono y disacáridos), la mitad que un suero glucosado de alimentación parenteral, y carece por completo de la fibra alimentaria que retrasaría su asimilación.

O sea que cada vez que se bebe usted un vaso de su zumo, se está cargando el proceso de ayuno con un pico (pun intended) de glucosa, _genius_.


----------



## patroclus (18 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues claro que os han comido el tarro, en Europa el veganismo y vegetarianismo ha sido practicamente inexistente salvo algunos grupos filosóficos en la Grecia Antigua, algunas órdenes religiosas sobre todo en la Edad Media, ermitaños locos y algunos grupos relacionados con la masonería.
> 
> Fué a partir de los años 60 con el rollo de los jipis cuando os comenzaron a lavar el cerebro con la no violencia, paz y el todos somos hermanitos también los animalitos y hemos llegado a la situación de ahora que ya salen hasta casos de gente fanática que le da alimentos veganos a sus perros y gatos ::
> 
> Saludos.



Los soldados romanos comían cereales y frutas. Su dentadura era muy buena. Solo consumian carne cuando tenían una necesidad extrema por no poder comer vegetales. Les tenían asco a la carne.

Ahora resulta que los soldados romanos eran unos jipis o masones y yo sin saberlo.


----------



## Pichorrica (18 Ago 2016)

En el paleolítico se comían piedras con alto contenido en hidratos


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Ago 2016)

patroclus dijo:


> Los soldados romanos comían cereales y frutas. Su dentadura era muy buena. Solo consumian carne cuando tenían una necesidad extrema por no poder comer vegetales. Les tenían asco a la carne.
> 
> Ahora resulta que los soldados romanos eran unos jipis o masones y yo sin saberlo.



Los soldados romanos eran muchos y los mantenía el Estado. 
Así que, _sorprendentemente_, comían lo más barato que el Estado les podía conseguir, y lo que mejor pudiera transportarse (=densidad energética y durabilidad): cereales, aceite, tocino en salazón, vinagre, vino, cerveza y sal.

Si había caza, cazaban. Si había con quién comerciar, comerciaban. Si había qué saquear, saqueaban.

Además, comían sólo dos veces al día.

Lo de que sólo consumían carne por necesidad extrema no se lo cree ni usted.

Fuentes: ¡la cibeles!

---------- Post added 18-ago-2016 at 12:29 ----------




sada dijo:


> que bueno está el xilitol por Dios.......se lo pones a unos huevos, harina de almendra o almendra molida y un poco de mantequilla y es para morirse.
> 
> como no lo habré descubierto antes!!!! eso si; es carete



Ojo con pasarse, que puede provocar desarreglos intestinales.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (18 Ago 2016)

¿Dónde compráis las nueces de macadamia?


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (18 Ago 2016)

patroclus dijo:


> Los soldados romanos comían cereales y frutas. Su dentadura era muy buena. Solo consumian carne cuando tenían una necesidad extrema por no poder comer vegetales. Les tenían asco a la carne.
> 
> Ahora resulta que los soldados romanos eran unos jipis o masones y yo sin saberlo.



El fotógrafo Henry Hargreaves tiene fotografías sobre la alimentación de la élites y el vulgo en diferentes periodos históricos.
Aquí la diferencia entre un rico y un legionario romano.












This Powerful Photo Series Contrasts The Daily Diets Of World Elites And Their Subjects


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

patroclus dijo:


> Los soldados romanos comían cereales y frutas. Su dentadura era muy buena. Solo consumian carne cuando tenían una necesidad extrema por no poder comer vegetales. Les tenían asco a la carne.
> 
> Ahora resulta que los soldados romanos eran unos jipis o masones y yo sin saberlo.



Sera el verano, hay cola de trolls en el hilo:

'Como en España abundaba la caza, los legionarios que sirvieron en mi amado país tuvieron un menú bien surtido a base de liebres, conejos, corzos, gamos, venados, jabaliés, etc. Cada legión de guarnición se encargaba de comprar los suministros que podían encontrarse en la zona, y si se estaba en una zona gastronómicamente privilegiada entonces se comía bien.'

Evidentemente llevaban trigo en los desplazamientos como dieta basica. El trigo como se ha dicho en numerosas ocasiones tiene la ventaja de que aguanta largo tiempo sin conservacion. Cuando llegaban a una zona se comerciaba fruta, verdura y animales de corral, y se cazaba.

Iban a cazar porque les daba asco la carne.

El nivel de trolles cada vez va a peor.


----------



## sada (18 Ago 2016)

si el hilo está infumable estos días. Una pena.

hay muchas recetas por ahí con harina de avena y con harina de castañas. 
que opináis?

otra cuestión: alli i oli y mayonesa con aceite de girasol??


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> si el hilo está infumable estos días. Una pena.
> 
> hay muchas recetas por ahí con harina de avena y con harina de castañas.
> que opináis?
> ...



Mejor harina de almendra y harina de castaña.

Y el alioli con aceite de oliva virgen (of course). Ya hemos comentado que el de girasol se extrae a altas temperaturas y con productos quimicos. Vale que un dia tires de el (tiene un buen perfil lipidico), pero como saludable para el dia a dia pues no, porque te metes algunas substancias no muy buenas de regalo.

Pd. Evidentemente si solo te preocupa el tema de engordar es una grasa tan buena como cualquier otra (y barata).


----------



## Clavisto (18 Ago 2016)

El alioli con aceite de oliva sale demasiado fuerte. Yo lo hago con girasol y está de vicio.


----------



## sada (18 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mejor harina de almendra y harina de castaña.
> 
> Y el alioli con aceite de oliva virgen (of course). Ya hemos comentado que el de girasol se extrae a altas temperaturas y con productos quimicos. Vale que un dia tires de el (tiene un buen perfil lipidico), pero como saludable para el dia a dia pues no, porque te metes algunas substancias no muy buenas de regalo.
> 
> Pd. Evidentemente si solo te preocupa el tema de engordar es una grasa tan buena como cualquier otra (y barata).



tiene razón clavisto..con aceite de oliva sale fuertísimo...


----------



## Clavisto (18 Ago 2016)

Hay mucha mitificación con el aceite de oliva. El toque del alioli está en el ajo, no en el aceite: unos buenos ajos morados de Las Pedroñeras, un buen huevo, aceite de girasol y tienes una salsa para unas patatas cocidas espolvoreadas con perejil fresco que puedes morirte del gusto.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Ago 2016)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> ¿Dónde compráis las nueces de macadamia?



Creo que venden en mercadona.

Hoy la enfermera me ha echado la bronca porque sigo perdiendo peso y cuando me ha preguntado qué leches como y le he dicho principalmente lo que no como,, se ha quedado....: : que los cereales son muy importantes, que tome pasta y tal :: y que el assucar es necesario :rolleye:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Ago 2016)

patroclus dijo:


> Los soldados romanos comían cereales y frutas. Su dentadura era muy buena. Solo consumian carne cuando tenían una necesidad extrema por no poder comer vegetales. Les tenían asco a la carne.
> 
> Ahora resulta que los soldados romanos eran unos jipis o masones y yo sin saberlo.



Que a los legionarios les daba "asco" la carne es lo más lamentable que he oído en mucho tiempo ::

"Sólo consumían carne cuando tenían una necesidad extrema?

¿Pero qué cojones?

Vaya troll :XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> El alioli con aceite de oliva sale demasiado fuerte. Yo lo hago con girasol y está de vicio.



Mariquita, sin acritud

A mi ahora me pasa alreves si lo hago con aceite de girasol (en una emergencia) no me sabe a nada.

En el ajioli de aove mojo hasta las morcillas.

Ademas suelo hacer que me dura varios dias, es una forma de tomar aove en cantidad. El de girasol no es tan saludable evidentemente.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2016 at 16:23 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Hay mucha mitificación con el aceite de oliva. El toque del alioli está en el ajo, no en el aceite: unos buenos ajos morados de Las Pedroñeras, un buen huevo, aceite de girasol y tienes una salsa para unas patatas cocidas espolvoreadas con perejil fresco que puedes morirte del gusto.



No te digo que no este bueno, es el que usaba de toda la vida, pero acostumbrado al otro no hay color. Eso sin entrar que uno es prensado en frio y el otro lleva un proceso termoquimico que no lo hace apetecible.


----------



## autsaider (18 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Esta argumentación es extremadamente pobre.
> 
> Antes del descubrimiento de la agricultura es ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPOSIBLE que la dieta estuviera basada en cereales.



La agricultura sirve para alimentar a grandes masas de población.

Cuando la población era tan pequeña que el hombre vivía al borde de la extinción, si que es posible que su dieta se basara en cereales u otros alimentos ricos en almidón pese a que no tenían agricultura.

Arsuaga en uno de sus libros explicaba que muy probablemente el neanderthal hispano basaba su alimentación en las castañas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Que a los legionarios les daba "asco" la carne es lo más lamentable que he oído en mucho tiempo ::
> 
> "Sólo consumían carne cuando tenían una necesidad extrema?
> 
> ...



Ya te digo, han dado vacaciones en el frenopatico y vienen haciendo cola.


----------



## autsaider (18 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Obvious troll is obvious.
> 
> Te mandaría a pastar, pero pa' qué, si ya te vas a ir tu solo...
> 
> ...



Los zumos tienen que carecer de fibra para que el cuerpo se crea que está en ayuno pedazo de subnormal.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> La agricultura sirve para alimentar a grandes masas de población.
> 
> Cuando la población era tan pequeña que el hombre vivía al borde de la extinción, si que es posible que su dieta se basara en cereales u otros alimentos ricos en almidón pese a que no tenían agricultura.
> 
> Arsuaga en uno de sus libros explicaba que muy probablemente el neanderthal hispano basaba su alimentación en las castañas.



Las castañas no son cereales, hombre de Dios ::

Mire, cereales: trigo, cebada, avena, maíz...

En fin qué nivel...


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> La agricultura sirve para alimentar a grandes masas de población.
> 
> Cuando la población era tan pequeña que el hombre vivía al borde de la extinción, si que es posible que su dieta se basara en cereales u otros alimentos ricos en almidón pese a que no tenían agricultura.
> 
> Arsuaga en uno de sus libros explicaba que muy probablemente el neanderthal hispano basaba su alimentación en las castañas.





Esto es el club de la comedia.

Ni somos neardentales (algunos) ni la castaña es un cereal.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Ago 2016)

Los legionarios romanos veían una chortina bárbara y se iban a un rincón a pelársela. Y después un batido de zanahoria para recuperar.

Lo que hay que leer, me cago en la puta.


----------



## autsaider (18 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Las castañas no son cereales, hombre de Dios ::
> 
> Mire, cereales: trigo, cebada, avena, maíz...
> 
> En fin qué nivel...



¿Y cuando he dicho yo que son cereales pedazo de cafre, mongol y tarado?

Si me citas que sea para responder a lo que he dicho. No a las fantasias de tu mente alucinada.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Ago 2016)

¿Hay algo que de más hambre que el olor de un asado a la parrilla?


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Los legionarios romanos veían una chortina bárbara y se iban a un rincón a pelársela. Y después un batido de zanahoria para recuperar.
> 
> Lo que hay que leer, me cago en la puta.



Primero mataban un jabali, luego encendian fuego para atraer las chortinas iberas al olor del asado, cuando acababam de comer se trincaban una detras de un alcornoque y despues unas bellotas para recuperar.

Asi si

Pd. Luego arrasaban el pueblo mas cercano y no dejaban un pollo, conejo o cerdo en sus corrales.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2016 at 16:42 ----------




Tico dijo:


> ¿Y cuando he dicho yo que son cereales pedazo de cafre, mongol y tarado?
> 
> Si me citas que sea para responder a lo que he dicho. No a las fantasias de tu mente alucinada.



Y que coño tiene que ver las castañas con la agricultura.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y cuando he dicho yo que son cereales pedazo de cafre, mongol y tarado?
> 
> Si me citas que sea para responder a lo que he dicho. No a las fantasias de tu mente alucinada.



Pues hombre, debo tener alguna disonancia cognitiva, porque hasta donde leo la cosa ha sido como sigue:

Enuncio una serie de argumentos sobre por qué en el Paleolítico la dieta no podía estar basada en cereales.

Usted me cita y contesta literalmente:



Tico dijo:


> La agricultura sirve para alimentar a grandes masas de población.
> 
> Cuando la población era tan pequeña que el hombre vivía al borde de la extinción, si que es posible que su dieta se basara en cereales u otros alimentos ricos en almidón pese a que no tenían agricultura.
> 
> Arsuaga en uno de sus libros explicaba que muy probablemente el neanderthal hispano basaba su alimentación en las castañas.



No sé, yo ahí leo que "sí es posible que su dieta se basara en cereales" (explique cómo, por favor, gracias) y luego dice que los Neanderthales basaban su alimentación en las castañas (entiendo que para reforzar su anterior afirmación).

Por cierto cafre, tarada y mongola lo será SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues hombre, debo tener alguna disonancia cognitiva, porque hasta donde leo la cosa ha sido como sigue:
> 
> Enuncio una serie de argumentos sobre por qué en el Paleolítico la dieta no podía estar basada en cereales.
> 
> ...



No te sulfures hamijo, recuerda que Tico es el que decia que hay pollos acorazados imposibles de cazar y pelar sin una motosierra

Bastante tiene con lo 'suyo'


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> La agricultura sirve para alimentar a grandes masas de población.
> 
> Cuando la población era tan pequeña que el hombre vivía al borde de la extinción, si que es posible que su dieta se basara en cereales u otros alimentos ricos en almidón pese a que no tenían agricultura.
> 
> Arsuaga en uno de sus libros explicaba que muy probablemente el neanderthal hispano basaba su alimentación en las castañas.



:XX::XX::XX::XX: ay que me parto. El Neandertal precisamente, el gran cazador. La hostia con los troles, nivelazo!


----------



## PATITOXXL (18 Ago 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Creo que venden en mercadona.
> 
> Hoy la enfermera me ha echado la bronca porque sigo perdiendo peso y cuando me ha preguntado qué leches como y le he dicho principalmente lo que no como,, se ha quedado....: : que los cereales son muy importantes, que tome pasta y tal :: y que el assucar es necesario :rolleye:






¿Como vas de la acidez?


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Creo que venden en mercadona.
> 
> Hoy la enfermera me ha echado la bronca porque sigo perdiendo peso y cuando me ha preguntado qué leches como y le he dicho principalmente lo que no como,, se ha quedado....: : que los cereales son muy importantes, que tome pasta y tal :: y que el assucar es necesario :rolleye:



Ya por curiosidad como ibas/vas de peso (y altura). Al menos eres 'una' a la que si se le estan cayendo los kilos.

Te han preguntado por la acidez y me extraña porque esta dieta si metes bastante grasa (y verdura) es de todo menos acida.

Esta semana pasada me di un golpe en las costillas y he tirado bastante de ibuprofeno. En vez de tomarme el protector de estomago, en cada toma lo acompañaba de aguacates, frutos secos y aove. La teoria que me monte es que la basicidad de la grasa contrarestaria lo acidificante del medicamento. Una semana despues no he notado nada en el estomago, que habitualmente me sienta fatal el ibuprofeno. Eso si me ha hinchado bastante.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2016 at 21:08 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: ay que me parto. El Neandertal precisamente, el gran cazador. La hostia con los troles, nivelazo!



Lo mismo el jabali relleno de castañas era un plato estrella, seamos abierto de miras


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Ago 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿Como vas de la acidez?



Muchísimo mejor..increíble. Gracias.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2016 at 21:17 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya por curiosidad como ibas/vas de peso (y altura). Al menos eres 'una' a la que si se le estan cayendo los kilos.
> 
> Te han preguntado por la acidez y me extraña porque esta dieta si metes bastante grasa (y verdura) es de todo menos acida.
> 
> ...





1'70.mido. Ahora estoy en 53, nunca pesé tan poco, siempre he estado por 54-55. No quería adelgazar , esto lo.hago x salud. Lo que no pienso hacer es lo que me.ha dicho la enfermera de comer más. Como hasta que me sacio y sin llenarme. Es absurdo obligarme a comer sin hambre. Y detesto la sensación de estar llena.

Efectivamente antes con cereales a tope estaba de pena de la acidez pese a no tomar cítricos ni café ni gaitas..., desde que empecé a meter más fruta y verdura y a reducir cereales hasta el tope (sólo avena en copos) puedo decir que por primera en 30 años que he estado con este problema, ya no tengo acidez por ERGE,problema que se suponía crónico y para el cual me querían meter pastillas por un tubo. Tener acidez uno o dos días al año es testimonial. Malditos matasanos, hinchándome a mierdas y sólo diciéndome que quitase cítricos, café chocolate y grasas.. Hasta ya veían la operación como.inevitable.Del azúcar nada decían.Ahora me tomo.unos huevos con chistorra y me sientan de lujo, hasta alguna copa me.he tomado últimamente y perfecta. 
Agg


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Muchísimo mejor..increíble. Gracias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ago-2016 at 21:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Joder vas a desaparecer en un pliegue del espacio-tiempo.

Lo de los alimentos acidos y basicos me llevo a la paleo. Antes ademas de sobrepeso tuve un par de años visitas al urologo. Mi problema no era acidez estomacal, las analiticas dieron que tenia un ph muy acido en la orina. Vamos que tenia muchas molestias al orinar, algunos dias meaba fuego.

Lo unico que me dio el urologo fue unos polvos basificantes y antibioticos para descartar infeccion (que salia todo negativo jodete...). Los polvos sabian a rayos y me revolvian las tripas. Me atenuaban los sintomas pero no era solucion.

Fue empezar con la paleo y se me quito todo lo urologico y dolores articulares. Evidentemente meas lo que comes, digieres lo que comes, etc, y hay gente (como yo) que no somos capaces de compensar la acidez de los alimentos y dan sintomas claros.

Que un medico diga que las grasas dan acidez es de suspenso. La fritanga con aceites rancios y bien acompañada de pan si. Se ve que no existen mas grasas vaya nivel.


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esta semana pasada me di un golpe en las costillas





Jodete  Eso ha sido el karma, por ir de chulito.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Jodete  Eso ha sido el karma, por ir de chulito.



Un pequeño contratiempo que no me ha impedido follar. Menos mal que al 50% aun rindo por encima de la media. El dolor no existe


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ago 2016)

iluminada vegana dice el bastardo, coño, pues esa es la descripción de Denise Minger, la que ha "refutado" el China study y, más aún, TODO el trabajo de Colin Campbell (algunos creen que Campbell se hizo vegano por ese estudio).


----------



## spektro (19 Ago 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Muchísimo mejor..increíble. Gracias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ago-2016 at 21:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Los cítricos no producen acidez, la eliminan, pero hay que tormarlos solos. Lo ideal es un zumo de limón con vaso de agua tibia en ayunas y hasta que no pase media hora no se debe ingerir nada, exepto agua o alguna infusión, además ayuda a desintoxicar el hígado, y por ende, todo el organismo.

Si se comen naranjas o mandarinas, lo ideal es comerlas solas, no como postre o acompañando otros alimentos. Se pueden combinar entre ambas o incluso con algún pomelo, lo que no se debe es comer cítricos con frutas dulces o frutos secos, ni con otros alimentos.

A mí lo que me produce acidez son los fritos y los dulces. Desde que los eliminé de mi dieta hace años, cero acidez.


----------



## malibux (19 Ago 2016)

Yo también he comprobado cómo los fritos e incluso un bocadillo consistente me dan algo de acidez, cosa que antes no había filiado concretamente de dónde venía la acidez.

Y ya los churros y porras ni te cuento..


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Ago 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Los zumos tienen que carecer de fibra para que el cuerpo se crea que está en ayuno pedazo de subnormal.



Para que el cuerpo se crea que está en ayuno, de lo que tiene que carecer es de azúcar.

Pero vamos, que si a usted le funciona, por mí como si se la revienta con una piedra picuda.

¿Ha visto qué fácil es contestar sin tirar de descalificaciones?

Claro, que igual es fácil para mí, que tengo mucha más clase que usted. Hay gente que no da para más...


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ago 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Yo también he comprobado cómo los fritos e incluso un bocadillo consistente me dan algo de acidez, cosa que antes no había filiado concretamente de dónde venía la acidez.
> 
> Y ya los churros y porras ni te cuento..



Concretando un poco mas lo que da acidez son los fritos donde el aceite esta recalentado y degradado. Si coges aceite de oliva nuevo y fries unos pescaitos poca acidez te dara.

Si vas a un bar donde el aceite de la freidora lleva varias horas haciendo su trabajo pues no te libras. El sumun ya son los churros que el aceite lo ves todo el dia churro va churro viene, y encima es harina pura refrita.

Los bocatas a mi mas que acidez me caen pesados. Se ve que al dejar el trigo cuando lo reintroduces el estomago se queja.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Concretando un poco mas lo que da acidez son los fritos donde el aceite esta recalentado y degradado. Si coges aceite de oliva nuevo y fries unos pescaitos poca acidez te dara.
> 
> Si vas a un bar donde el aceite de la freidora lleva varias horas haciendo su trabajo pues no te libras. El sumun ya son los churros que el aceite lo ves todo el dia churro va churro viene, y encima es harina pura refrita.
> 
> Los bocatas a mi mas que acidez me caen pesados. Se ve que al dejar el trigo cuando lo reintroduces el estomago se queja.



Mi consejo es freír con aceite de coco, sebo de cerdo o mantequilla: acidez cero.


----------



## sada (19 Ago 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Creo que venden en mercadona.
> 
> Hoy la enfermera me ha echado la bronca porque sigo perdiendo peso y cuando me ha preguntado qué leches como y le he dicho principalmente lo que no como,, se ha quedado....: : que los cereales son muy importantes, que tome pasta y tal :: y que el assucar es necesario :rolleye:



enhorabuena y que suerte!!!


----------



## montella (19 Ago 2016)

Lo de los fritos y la acidez se arregla con una buena ensalada q casan perfectamente con el pescaito.


----------



## sada (19 Ago 2016)

ideas para comer este finde?


----------



## malibux (19 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Concretando un poco mas lo que da acidez son los fritos donde el aceite esta recalentado y degradado. Si coges aceite de oliva nuevo y fries unos pescaitos poca acidez te dara.
> 
> Si vas a un bar donde el aceite de la freidora lleva varias horas haciendo su trabajo pues no te libras. El sumun ya son los churros que el aceite lo ves todo el dia churro va churro viene, y encima es harina pura refrita.
> 
> Los bocatas a mi mas que acidez me caen pesados. Se ve que al dejar el trigo cuando lo reintroduces el estomago se queja.



Sí, de hecho me refería a fritos rebozados (típicas tapas y demás), no a cosas fritas a la sarten. Que si no vaya putada no podría comer nada XD


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> ideas para comer este finde?



Nosotros hoy nos estamos haciendo unos muslitos de pollo de corral en salsa acompañados de brócoli. El brócoli nos sale muy sabroso si después de cocerlo (sin que se deshaga, algo durito) lo rehogamos con mantequilla ecológica y le echamos sal y pimienta, una delicia como acompañamiento de muchos platos.

PD: la pimienta mucho mejor de molinillo.


----------



## sada (19 Ago 2016)

habéis visto el programa de Las campos? lo he visto ahora un trozo..hay q ver lo que desayuna Terelu...


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> habéis visto el programa de Las campos? lo he visto ahora un trozo..hay q ver lo que desayuna Terelu...



¿Pollas en vinagre? ¿o ya ni esas?


----------



## sada (19 Ago 2016)

y luego se ríe de un reportaje de prensa que dice que la grasa no engorda. hasta ahí he visto


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ago 2016)

Terelu es la típica zorra que siempre ha estado riéndose de algo o de alguien.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ago 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Terelu es la típica zorra que siempre ha estado riéndose de algo o de alguien.



Habian cuatro zorras en la 1 diciendo que no podia ser las exigencias esteticas a las mujeres presentadoras en la tele. Que lo del tocinamiento de Terelu era por el cancer. Yo pensaba que la quimio te dejaba en los huesos.

Todas las tertulianas operadaras a tope de full por supuesto.


----------



## Selected (19 Ago 2016)

Después de la quimioterapia los médicos suelen recetar cortisona lo que hace que te hinches como un globo, eso no quiere decir que Terelu no como mucho, que no lo sé, pero que la medicación que dan cuando hay cáncer te hace engordar es verdad.


----------



## Luizmi (19 Ago 2016)

que os parece esta panceta:

PANCETA IBERICA ADOBADA - BEHER por Bernardo Hernández, S.L.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ago 2016)

Selected dijo:


> Después de la quimioterapia los médicos suelen recetar cortisona lo que hace que te hinches como un globo, eso no quiere decir que Terelu no como mucho, que no lo sé, pero que la medicación que dan cuando hay cáncer te hace engordar es verdad.



Mi padre tiene cáncer (pulmón) desde hace un año y ha perdido 20 kilos. Y por supuesto en ningún momento se ha hinchado como un globo.


----------



## sada (19 Ago 2016)

En el de mama te hinchas con el tratamiento.


----------



## Cormac (19 Ago 2016)

La quimio te hace perder mucha masa muscular y la cortisona te hincha.


----------



## bizarre (20 Ago 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Mi padre tiene cáncer (pulmón) desde hace un año y ha perdido 20 kilos. Y por supuesto en ningún momento se ha hinchado como un globo.



Mi padre con cáncer de pulmón también primero adelgazó pero luego con la cortisona se fue hinchando como un globo, se le notó primero en las articulaciones pero luego por todo el cuerpo, mucho ánimo por cierto y que vaya todo lo mejor posible para su padre


----------



## sada (20 Ago 2016)

Hoy he comido chuleta de ternera allí molí; pimientos verdes al horno rellenos de jamón y queso. De postre café con nata y canela batido tipo frapé.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> Hoy he comido chuleta de ternera allí molí; pimientos verdes al horno rellenos de jamón y queso. De postre café con nata y canela batido tipo frapé.



Deberias colgar una foto (cara tapada) para ver si es verdad que te sobran kilos. Solo con interes cientifico.


----------



## sada (20 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Deberias colgar una foto (cara tapada) para ver si es verdad que te sobran kilos. Solo con interes cientifico.



Jaja lo tendré en cuenta pero si me sobran; sí que noto que tengo mejor las piernas ; ahora debería mejorar los brazos y el abdomen.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Ago 2016)

patroclus dijo:


> *Los soldados romanos comían cereales y frutas. Su dentadura era muy buena. Solo consumian carne cuando tenían una necesidad extrema por no poder comer vegetales. Les tenían asco a la carne.
> 
> Ahora resulta que los soldados romanos eran unos jipis o masones y yo sin saberlo.*



Las legiones romanas se alimentaban de cereal, cerdo, ternera y caza. Los que no consumían jamás carne y solo cereales y frutas eran los gladiadores. Está el mito en las películas de presentarnos a los gladiadores como luchadores fornidos y musculosos pero nada más lejos de la realidad, solo eran presos y esclavos obligados a luchar a muerte, unos sabían pelear y otros no, a unos los enseñaban en escuelas a pelear y a otros no.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las legiones romanas se alimentaban de cereal, cerdo, ternera y caza. Los que no consumían jamás carne y solo cereales y frutas eran los gladiadores. Está el mito en las películas de presentarnos a los gladiadores como luchadores fornidos y musculosos pero nada más lejos de la realidad, solo eran presos y esclavos obligados a luchar a muerte, unos sabían pelear y otros no, a unos los enseñaban en escuelas a pelear y a otros no.
> 
> Saludos.



Y gordos las heridas igual no llegaban a lo vital.

El chico tiene Nick romano, el sabrá.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Concretando un poco mas lo que da acidez son los fritos donde el aceite esta recalentado y degradado. Si coges aceite de oliva nuevo y fries unos pescaitos poca acidez te dara.
> 
> Si vas a un bar donde el aceite de la freidora lleva varias horas haciendo su trabajo pues no te libras. El sumun ya son los churros que el aceite lo ves todo el dia churro va churro viene, y encima es harina pura refrita.
> 
> Los bocatas a mi mas que acidez me caen pesados. Se ve que al dejar el trigo cuando lo reintroduces el estomago se queja.



Sip, yo ahora tomo zumos de naranja, aceite de oliva sin cortarme, huevos con chistorra y cosas así y no me sienta mal. Eso sí, la última vez que me tomé unas porras fue... :vomito: ::.


----------



## sada (21 Ago 2016)

La nata tiene lactosa¿


----------



## Cormac (21 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> La nata tiene lactosa¿



Mucho menos que la leche, pero sí.


----------



## robergarc (21 Ago 2016)

Pregunto a los expertos qué forma sencilla hay -mi inepcia en la cocina llega hasta límites insospechados- de comer aguacate, porque su sabor crudo y a palo seco me resulta, cuando menos, poco amable. 

¿Alguna receta sencilla o forma sabrosa y práctica de comerlo crudo?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Ago 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Pregunto a los expertos qué forma sencilla hay -mi inepcia en la cocina llega hasta límites insospechados- de comer aguacate, porque su sabor crudo y a palo seco me resulta, cuando menos, poco amable.
> 
> ¿Alguna receta sencilla o forma sabrosa y práctica de comerlo crudo?



En ensalada, guacamole, o solo con un poco de sal y vinagre.


----------



## malibux (21 Ago 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Pregunto a los expertos qué forma sencilla hay -mi inepcia en la cocina llega hasta límites insospechados- de comer aguacate, porque su sabor crudo y a palo seco me resulta, cuando menos, poco amable.
> 
> ¿Alguna receta sencilla o forma sabrosa y práctica de comerlo crudo?



Si buscas en este hilo o en el de ideas de comidas, creo que se habló el tema del aguacate. 

Yo suelo mezclarlo con tomate cortado en rodajas, jamón serrano y aceite y está cojonudo. A veces ya lo mezclo con mozzarella fresca (bueno, todo lo fresca que es la del Mercabrona) y molto bene.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Pregunto a los expertos qué forma sencilla hay -mi inepcia en la cocina llega hasta límites insospechados- de comer aguacate, porque su sabor crudo y a palo seco me resulta, cuando menos, poco amable.
> 
> ¿Alguna receta sencilla o forma sabrosa y práctica de comerlo crudo?



Serendípita ocurrencia de embarazada de mi santa: con sardinas en aceite.

De todos modos, si no le resultan agradable al paladar es posible que no se los esté comiendo en su punto. La diferencia de sabor y textura entre un aguacate maduro y uno aún por madurar (¡aunque sean un par de días!) es considerable...

...bueno, y no todos los aguacates son iguales, claro.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2016 at 08:35 ----------




Selected dijo:


> Después de la quimioterapia los médicos suelen recetar cortisona lo que hace que te hinches como un globo, eso no quiere decir que Terelu no como mucho, que no lo sé, pero que la medicación que dan cuando hay cáncer te hace engordar es verdad.





Cormac dijo:


> La quimio te hace perder mucha masa muscular y la cortisona te hincha.





bizarre dijo:


> Mi padre con cáncer de pulmón también primero adelgazó pero luego con la cortisona se fue hinchando como un globo, se le notó primero en las articulaciones pero luego por todo el cuerpo, mucho ánimo por cierto y que vaya todo lo mejor posible para su padre



Les aporto mi experiencia de primera mano sobre los corticoesteroides (no con la quimio ni el cancer, tocaremos madera):

Un servidor de ustedes sufre un trastorno autoinmune de etiología incierta que cursa en brotes intermitentes (9 meses ya desde el último arrechucho, a ver si dura) desde que contaba con 19 primaveras (hace cerca de dos décadas, joder cómo pasa el tiempo), y hasta la fecha lo único que la medicina ha podido ofrecerme es cortar los brotes en seco con prednisona.

La prednisona es, al fin y a la postre, sucedáneo de cortisol, así que los efectos secundarios de su administración prolongada (y de cada vuelta me tocan por lo menos tres o cuatro meses) se parecen bastante al síndrome de Cushing (exceso de producción de cortisol).







Los primeros días estás en la cresta de la ola: no sólo porque recuperas la salud (quebrada por el brote) y el bienestar general que no sabías que habías perdido (los corticoides son los antiinflamatorios definitivos), sino porque experimentas la euforia pasajera que causan niveles altos puntuales de cortisol.

Después, con la secreción a espuertas de insulina que causa un nivel sostenido y elevado de cortisol, empieza el hambre insaciable, la cara de luna llena, la chepa de buey y la acumulación de grasa visceral.

Las extremidades poco más o menos se libran, con lo que toda la grasa va a parar al peor sitio.

Y lo peor: sabes que en realidad estás hipotecando tu vejez para mejorar tu vida actual (daños a largo en los riñones, pérdida de densidad ósea, hasta pérdida de la líbido...o sea un mojón), pero ¿A quién le importa lo que le pase a un viejo que no conoces de nada?

Y así es como, sin directrices adecuadas para recuperar mi normopeso tras cada brote, el que suscribe lleva siendo gordo (y cada vez más) desde que era zagal. Hasta ahora.

Que no digo que la próxima vez que me toque no vaya a engordar otros cuatro o cinco kilos, pero al menos ahora sé cómo desprenderme de ellos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2016)

Uf, no he leído todo el hilo.

Alguien me puede resumir *¿cuál es el edulcorante más BARATO según precio y lo que cunde? de los baratos ¿cuál es menos malo?*

Stevia no quiero, demasiado cara. Pagar eso por un simple condimento me parece una pasada. ¿O acaso cunde mucho y sale como la miel? 

No es para mí, nunca había mirado esto de los edulcorantes porque he preferido azúcar o miel. Es para una persona que está desarrollando diabetes por un tratamiento médico y cuando voy de visita tengo que llevar ahora las cosas sin azúcar.

Tiene que ser algo que admita cocinarlo cuando hago flan de huevo.

Hace años probé la sacarina y me supo asqueroso. 

Lo más barato que he visto en es *la MALTODEXTRINA ¿sabe parecido al azúcar?*
Estoy leyendo todo tipo de cosas como que para diabéticos tampoco vale, efectos secundarios, esto y lo otro...(bueno, aún no tiene diabetes esa persona, solo está en riesgo)

Es una persona golosa, no va a dejar de tomar dulces.

*¿Mejor paso de la maltodextrina y le echo miel al flan?*

Y para personas sin diabetes qué es mejor *¿azúcar o maltrodextrina? **
*

---------- Post added 22-ago-2016 at 21:32 ----------

Diabetes, maltodextrina y dextrosa - Preguntas sobre la diabetes

Hola.- Me parece que hay una gran coincidencia entre el uso de edulcorantes y el incremento de incidencias de diabetes.- Soy de México de 69 años y esta situación la percibo desde que en 1972, las refresqueras del pais cambiaron en sus productos el azúcar por edulcorantes.- De igual manera, *me parece coincidente la mayor incidencia de diabetes con la aparición de las bebidas DIET Y SUGAR FREE.*- Existe algún estudio científico que haya valorado estas situaciones????​
:8:


----------



## lewis (22 Ago 2016)

Si no va a dejar los dulces saluda a un nuevo diabético.


----------



## Dugongo (22 Ago 2016)

siken dijo:


> Uf, no he leído todo el hilo.
> 
> Alguien me puede resumir *¿cuál es el edulcorante más BARATO según precio y lo que cunde? de los baratos ¿cuál es menos malo?*
> 
> ...



Edulcorante barato no te sé decir porque no tomo de esas mierdas. Lo único he intentado la stevia y me está costando años terminar el fresquito... No sabe bien.

La maltodextrina es glucosa. No se lo debes dar a un diabético ni en cantidades pequeñas. A quien no lo es... Si le convences de hacer algo de deporte justo después, pues quizá. Pero es un "alimento" altisimamente procesado. Mucho más que el azúcar.

Pros de la maltodextrina: como no tiene fructosa, no tienes los efectos a largo plazo de ésta. Contras: pico de azúcar-insulina máximo. Matas al diabético y al que no lo es, lo pones de camino. Y engorda una barbaridad a corto plazo.

Pros de la miel: más natural (si es buena), y alguna cantidad de minerales. Mínimo, no justifica comerla solo por ellos. Pero ya que quieres endulzar... Además no dispara tanto el azúcar-insulina. Contras: aún más fructosa que el azúcar. A largo plazo, en cantidades lo suficientemente grandes, malo.

Pros del azúcar: barato. En mitad de los otros dos en cuanto a insulina (porque en este caso es 50-50 glucosa-fructosa). Contras: es veneno...


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ago 2016)

siken dijo:


> Uf, no he leído todo el hilo.
> 
> Alguien me puede resumir *¿cuál es el edulcorante más BARATO según precio y lo que cunde? de los baratos ¿cuál es menos malo?*
> 
> ...



Para que no quede ninguna duda sobre el tema EDULCORANTES NINGUNO....y para un diabetico ABSOLUTAMENTE NINGUNO. 

Todos producen tienen efectos nocivos a largo plazo y ademas producen efectos insulinicos.

Para un no diabetico yo siempre digo que la miel natural.

Pd. si esa persona no ha eliminado las harinas refinadas de su dieta que tome azucar, total es lo mismo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Para que no quede ninguna duda sobre el tema EDULCORANTES NINGUNO....y para un diabetico ABSOLUTAMENTE NINGUNO.
> 
> Todos producen tienen efectos nocivos a largo plazo y ademas producen efectos insulinicos.
> 
> ...



Uf, esa es otra. No sabe comer sin pan. Imagina: hasta los langostinos los come con él.:ouch:

No, no ha quitado harinas de la dieta y no acaba de entender bien su relación con la diabetes(es de esta gente que relaciona diabetes con azúcar solamente)

Le compra su familia galletas "sin azúcar". Les he dicho lo de la harina pero con el "sin azúcar" ya creen que cumplen.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2016 at 23:16 ----------




Dugongo dijo:


> Edulcorante barato no te sé decir porque no tomo de esas mierdas. Lo único he intentado la stevia y me está costando años terminar el fresquito... No sabe bien.



Pues estamos buenos, si encima de cara no sabe bien.
Está de moda y se supone que sí se puede cocinar con ella(lo quiero para hacer flanes). Pero cuando vi el precio me asusté.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Ago 2016)

siken dijo:


> Uf, esa es otra. No sabe comer sin pan. Imagina: hasta los langostinos los come con él.:ouch:
> 
> No, no ha quitado harinas de la dieta y no acaba de entender bien su relación con la diabetes(es de esta gente que relaciona diabetes con azúcar solamente)
> 
> ...



Pues entonces no te preocupes por el azucar porque el pan que come le hara exactamente el mismo efecto.

Aqui hay quien usa xilitol, en cantidades moderadas parece que es de lo menos malo, y por lo visto sabe biem. De precio no se como anda.


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues entonces no te preocupes por el azucar porque el pan que come le hara exactamente el mismo efecto.
> 
> Aqui hay quien usa xilitol, en cantidades moderadas parece que es de lo menos malo, y por lo visto sabe biem. De precio no se como anda.



No vi xilitol en la tienda aunque hasta hoy nunca había mirado estas cosas.

¿Y se puede cocinar con xilitol?

De todas formas hasta que no le diagnostiquen la diabetes no se tomará en serio la dieta, no se para qué me molesto en buscar ingredientes para un simple flan de huevo.


----------



## Pichorrica (23 Ago 2016)

Pues ni te molestes en hacerle nada. 

Le compras flan de huevo para diabéticos y a tomar viento. 

Tiene poco sentido que te rompas la cabeza en buscar algo lo mas sano posible si después el se va a poner cerdo a azúcares de todos los tamaños y colores posibles


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Ago 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues ni te molestes en hacerle nada.
> 
> Le compras flan de huevo para diabéticos y a tomar viento.
> 
> Tiene poco sentido que te rompas la cabeza en buscar algo lo mas sano posible si después el se va a poner cerdo a azúcares de todos los tamaños y colores posibles



Lo hago porque les gusta el que hago yo casero. 

Qué alegría que no tengo diabetes porque mirando precios de cosas para diabéticos me quedo muerta.


----------



## Dugongo (23 Ago 2016)

siken dijo:


> Lo hago porque les gusta el que hago yo casero.
> 
> Qué alegría que no tengo diabetes porque mirando precios de cosas para diabéticos me quedo muerta.



No veo por qué iban a ser mayores los precios. La verdura, la carne, el pescado, los huevos, el queso, los frutos secos, el aceite, la sal, los encurtidos... Nada de eso lo hay especial sin azúcar, porque no lo lleva. Otra cosa es que quieras comer a base de procesados, comida preparada y harinas. Pero eso no es bueno para nadie, no solo para los diabéticos.

A mí me pasa lo mismo con el gluten. Sí que es cierto que algunas cosas son más jodidas, porque yo no puedo tener ni trazas. Y hay comida sana que a veces está envasada en fábricas donde hay gluten. Pero como no baso mi alimentación en pan, pasta y otras mierdas, la diferencia de precio no viene por ahí. Son las excepciones las que me joden (un poco de pan rallado para unos nuggets caseros cuesta casi x10, un pan para comer unos sandwiches en el monte x3, etc)

En mi caso el gran coste viene de comprar la verdura ecológica, el pollo de corral, los huevos del 0, la ternera alimentada con pasto, el aceite de oliva virgen extra prensado en frío... Pero merece la pena. Al final comes menos cantidad, estas más saciada, más sana y más delgada. Siempre he comido lo mejor posible, y lo que me he ahorrado en gimnasios, potingues para la cara y medicinas, compensa y mucho.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> No veo por qué iban a ser mayores los precios. La verdura, la carne, el pescado, los huevos, el queso, los frutos secos, el aceite, la sal, los encurtidos... Nada de eso lo hay especial sin azúcar, porque no lo lleva. Otra cosa es que quieras comer a base de procesados, comida preparada y harinas. Pero eso no es bueno para nadie, no solo para los diabéticos.
> 
> A mí me pasa lo mismo con el gluten. Sí que es cierto que algunas cosas son más jodidas, porque yo no puedo tener ni trazas. Y hay comida sana que a veces está envasada en fábricas donde hay gluten. Pero como no baso mi alimentación en pan, pasta y otras mierdas, la diferencia de precio no viene por ahí. Son las excepciones las que me joden (un poco de pan rallado para unos nuggets caseros cuesta casi x10, un pan para comer unos sandwiches en el monte x3, etc)
> 
> En mi caso el gran coste viene de comprar la verdura ecológica, el pollo de corral, los huevos del 0, la ternera alimentada con pasto, el aceite de oliva virgen extra prensado en frío... Pero merece la pena. Al final comes menos cantidad, estas más saciada, más sana y más delgada. Siempre he comido lo mejor posible, y lo que me he ahorrado en gimnasios, potingues para la cara y medicinas, compensa y mucho.



Dugongo dónde compras la ternera criada con pasto? Gracias.


----------



## Asurbanipal (23 Ago 2016)

*Los cardiólogos le declaran la guerra al azúcar*

*Los cardiólogos le declaran la guerra al azúcar*

 *Ya lo hizo la Organización Mundial de la Salud. Ahora, los cardiólogos estadounidenses recomiendan que los niños no ingieran más de 25 gramos (seis cucharaditas de té) de azúcar al día *

Su hijo no debería comer más de 25 gramos de azúcares añadidos al día. Es decir, el equivalente a seis cucharaditas de té o un poco menos de lo que contiene una lata de refresco (30 gr.). Lo dice la Asociación Americana de Cardiología en una recomendación publicada en su revista «Circulation». Y aclaran tener una evidencia científica «sólida» para hacerlo. 

Los azúcares añadidos son todos aquellos presentes en alimentos o bebidas de forma artificial, es decir, en chocolates, caramelos, bollería, galletas, cereales azucarados, refrescos, y un largo etcétera, así como el azúcar de mesa. *Queda excluido, por lo tanto, el azúcar que aporta el consumo de fruta o de leche*, por ejemplo. 

La presencia de estos apetecibles pero «peligrosos» alimentos con azúcar refinado en la dieta está *vinculado al desarrollo del síndrome metabólico*, es decir, un conjunto de factores de riesgo cardiovascular que *pueden provocar obesidad, aumentar el perímetro abdominal, la presión arterial, la glucosa, los triglicéridos y bajar el colesterol «bueno*».


La recomendación se dirige específicamente a los niños de 2 a 18 años. Es precisamente en la población joven, por lo menos en España, en la que *el azúcar es el mayor responsable de la obesidad*. «No es nada extraño que las recomendaciones se dirijan a la población joven. El síndrome metabólico está aumentando mucho en este sector, sobre todo en aquellos con niveles socioeconómicos bajos porque consumen más comida preparada y hacen menos ejercicio», asegura José Ramón González Juanetey, presidente de la Sociedad Española de Cardiología. 

*Los jóvenes vivirán menos*

Pese al supuesto aumento de la concienciación respecto a la necesidad de tener hábitos saludables, como hacer ejercicio y comer de forma equilibrada, combinando frutas, legumbres y verduras, y sin excederse en la ingesta de calorías diarias, la realidad parece ser diferente y muy preocupante. «Estoy convencido de que si el perfil de riesgo en la población española sigue así, *las generaciones que ahora están entre los 10 y los 20 años acabarán teniendo más enfermedades del corazón y vivirán menos que sus padres*», sentencia González Juanetey.

El comunicado advierte de que* la probabilidad de que los niños desarrollen enfermedades es proporcional al aumento de azúcar añadida ingerida*. De hecho, los pequeños con sobrepeso que continúen tomando azúcares añadidos son proclives a desarrollar *resistencia a la insulina*, un primer paso para el desarrollo de la diabetes. El efecto de la presencia del azúcar en el cuerpo es global. Provoca una subida de insulina, una hormona que tiende a quemar el azúcar, pero que también facilita que se acumule el exceso en forma de grasa. Conforme se va aumentando de peso, se genera resistencia a la insulina. Y es esta resistencia el inicio de todas las enfermedades cardiovasculares. 

*Educar en sabores*

La solución a estos problemas no es, desde luego, prescindir del azúcar ya que la necesitamos para vivir, y más siendo jóvenes. «El cerebro necesita unos 160 gramos diarios, pero la obtiene de otro tipo de alimentos, sobre todo de hidratos de carbono de absorción lenta como cereales, legumbres, patatas, arroz, pan, etc, así como frutas y verduras», explica Susana Moreneo, jefa de servicio de Endocrinología y Nutrición del Hospital Gregorio Marañón y secretaria de la Sociedad Española para el Estudio de la Obesidad (SEEDO). 

En resumen, el problema del azúcar añadido es, precisamente, que es añadido. «Es un elemento superfluo de la dieta. Cuando se empieza a incorporar es por una cuestión más hedónica que otra cosa. El problema es que no se sustituyen, sino que siempre se suman», explica Moreneo. 

A su juicio, una ingesta de 25 gramos de azúcar al día «es poco», en el sentido de que a los pequeños les costará prescindir de los dulces, pero coincide con la recomendación de los cardiólogos estadounidenses y recuerda que hay que «educar en sabores» para evitar la necesidad de ponerle azúcar a todo. «Hay personas que lo ponen incluso a la fruta o la leche. Si se empieza así desde pequeño, es difícil quitarla luego y, además, producirá una sobrealimentación». 

Juanetey también aplaude la medida y señala que en España es un problema de primera magnitud y que, por lo tanto, «tendría que abordarse en los colegios, con educación para la salud obligatoria por los niños como motores de cambio para los padres». Los adultos tampoco se salvan de la ingesta reducida. En 2015,* la Organización Mundial de la Salud recomendó que los adultos con un peso normal disminuyan la ingesta de azúcar al 5% de la ingesta calórica diaria, lo que equivale a una cucharada sopera al día*.

Ante esto, en lo primero que se piensa no es en eliminar el dulce de nuestras vidas, sino en sustituirlo. ¿Los* edulcorantes *son una buena opción? Sí, pero no del todo. «Pueden afectar al metabolismo de los lípidos, pero no está del todo claro. En principio, *si se quiere tomar refrescos es mejor que sean light y en el caso del café, la mejor opción es la sacarina*», señala Juanetey. «Si el consumo de edulcorantes es excesivo, a veces se produce un efecto rebote y parece que el cuerpo quiere más dulce. Además, hay estudios que señalan que pueden atacar a la flora intestinal, pero se han hecho en animales, no en humanos», añade Moreneo.

*Efectos en la salud dental*

Otro problema con el azúcar, no menor, es que puede ser un problema también para la salud bucodental dando lugar al desarrollo de enfermedades cardiovasculares. «Toda la enfermedad metabólica, en el fondo, es un trastorno inflamatorio. Procesos parelelos como* una infección de la boca por ingesta de azúcar pueden aumentar la inflamación y favorecer así la resistencia a la insulina*. Además, *las personas con problemas en las encías como la periodontitis tienen más enfermedades cardiovasculares*», concluye Moreneo.

Los cardiólogos le declaran la guerra al azúcar


----------



## sada (23 Ago 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Edulcorante barato no te sé decir porque no tomo de esas mierdas. Lo único he intentado la stevia y me está costando años terminar el fresquito... No sabe bien.
> 
> La maltodextrina es glucosa. No se lo debes dar a un diabético ni en cantidades pequeñas. A quien no lo es... Si le convences de hacer algo de deporte justo después, pues quizá. Pero es un "alimento" altisimamente procesado. Mucho más que el azúcar.
> 
> ...



yo acabo de probar el xilitol , barato no es pero para mi el mejor y aguanta altas temperaturas.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 11:05 ----------




siken dijo:


> No vi xilitol en la tienda aunque hasta hoy nunca había mirado estas cosas.
> 
> ¿Y se puede cocinar con xilitol?
> 
> De todas formas hasta que no le diagnostiquen la diabetes no se tomará en serio la dieta, no se para qué me molesto en buscar ingredientes para un simple flan de huevo.



si se puede cocinar con xilitol. es de textura como el azúcar. yo solo lo uso para hacer un bizcocho con harina de almendra y huevos; antes usaba stevia y agggg sabe ácida al llevar al horno.


----------



## angek (23 Ago 2016)

siken dijo:


> No vi xilitol en la tienda aunque hasta hoy nunca había mirado estas cosas.
> 
> ¿Y se puede cocinar con xilitol?



Los edulcorantes acabados en "...tol" están en la familia de azúcares alcohólicos. No son muy naturales, pero no parecen perjudicar mucho la salud. 

Entre ellos, los más usados en España son el Maltitol, Erithritol y Xylitol. 

El xylitol también es llamado "Azúcar de Abedul" (aunque pocas veces es de abedul de verdad, sino de maíz transgénico). En farmacias suele haber. Ésta e la que más he visto: 







El sabor, para mí, es muy "de dentífrico". Tiene propiedades para la higiene bucal y por eso es un gran candidato en la fabricación de pasta dental. 

Aunque vale un tocazo. 

Y sí aguanta el horneado, como el resto de azúcares alcohólicos. 

Otro buen producto, disponible en Mercadona, tiene Erithritol como base. Es éste: 







No tiene mucha estevia que digamos, pero no es tan caro como el Xylitol de farmacia.

Edit: 

Por poner algún producto con Maltitol, el chocolate sin azúcar de Valor, a pesar de anunciarlo como de estevia, lleva en su mayoría éste azúcar alcohólico. 


Hay que tener en cuenta que no son completamente acalóricos. Tienen cierta energía. Lo cual no tiene por qué ser malo....


----------



## angek (23 Ago 2016)

Más vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Ago 2016)

Aleluya, ya era hora.


----------



## karai (23 Ago 2016)

Va ganando el azucar.


----------



## ELGranaino (23 Ago 2016)

Añadiría también los lácteos y harinas para ser eliminados.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ago 2016)

Ayer me casque un pastel de chocolate trufado que cantaron los angeles.Casero.Maxima dosis de azucares por todos laos.Dios que bueno estaba.

Ademas repeti.

En el cafe siempre me pongo estevia,asi q queda compensado.

:-D


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2016)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> *El cerebro necesita unos 160 gramos diarios, pero la obtiene de otro tipo de alimentos, sobre todo de hidratos de carbono de absorción lenta como cereales, legumbres, patatas, arroz, pan, etc, así como frutas y verduras»,*



*

Este párrafo es mentira. Es un "vamos a ver si cuela que sólo es malo el azúcar y salvamos el resto de la industria"... tal cual! El cerebro no necesita azúcar sino colesterol para funcionar...*


----------



## Poleo (23 Ago 2016)

Yo ya no sé cómo endulzar el café. Azúcar no, aspartamo es malo, sacarina, que es el que uso, es malo tb. Y la stevia me sabe a rayos. Luego la verdad, no me va tergiversar el sabor del café con miel, melaza, o yo qué sé. Incluso he probado con mermelada o con polen de abejas. en fin, un sinvivir::


----------



## PATITOXXL (23 Ago 2016)

El xilitol es caro, pero si solo vas a echarle una cucharada al café un paquete te va a durar un montón, se puede usar para cocinar y no vas a notar diferencia de sabor con el azúcar.


----------



## Luizmi (23 Ago 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Yo ya no sé cómo endulzar el café. Azúcar no, aspartamo es malo, sacarina, que es el que uso, es malo tb. Y la stevia me sabe a rayos. Luego la verdad, no me va tergiversar el sabor del café con miel, melaza, o yo qué sé. Incluso he probado con mermelada o con polen de abejas. en fin, un sinvivir::



si el resto comes bien, que problema tienes en usar unos gramos de azúcar en el café?


----------



## bizarre (23 Ago 2016)

Yo uso xilitol de abedul, es caro pero lo uso poco y puedo permitirmelo


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Ago 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> No veo por qué iban a ser mayores los precios. La verdura, la carne, el pescado, los huevos, el queso, los frutos secos, el aceite, la sal, los encurtidos... Nada de eso lo hay especial sin azúcar, porque no lo lleva. Otra cosa es que quieras comer a base de procesados, comida preparada y harinas. Pero eso no es bueno para nadie, no solo para los diabéticos.



Estoy hablando de alguien de cierta edad que de un día para otro se encuentra con esto y no acepta renunciar a los dulces. Mucho menos al pan. 

Por cierto: muchos embutidos sí llevan azúcar.


----------



## Freneli (23 Ago 2016)

Buenas,

Encontré un articulo donde quedan bien sintetizadas las ideas de Dr. Fung y de fácil comprensión, pensé que era especialmente indicado para gente que quisiese comprender mejor el tema.

Dietas: Este médico ha desvelado el código de la obesidad (y sabe cómo debes adelgazar). Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos


elconfidencial.com
*Este médico ha desvelado el código de la obesidad (y sabe cómo debes adelgazar)*. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida
Miguel AyusoContacta al autor@mayusorejas

El doctor canadiense Jason Fung lleva décadas trabajando como nefrólogo en el hospital público de Scarborough (Toronto). Allí, asegura, trata enfermedades renales que, en gran medida, son producto de la epidemia de obesidad del mundo desarrollado: “La gente engorda, sufre diabetes, sus riñones fallan y vienen a mi”.

Como cuenta en su nuevo y revelador libro, 'The obesity code' (Greystone), tras 20 años preocupándose por estudiar la causa de estas enfermedades –generalmente, la obesidad– más que de los síntomas –el fallo del riñón–, está convencido de que nos falta una pieza clave para enseñar a la gente a adelgazar de forma efectiva y no engordar a la primera de cambio.

Tal como explica Fung en el libro, “al igual que las enfermedades del corazón tienen múltiples desencadenantes (dieta, estilo de vida, estrés, genética…), tu abultada barriga también puede ser causada por un número de diferentes factores: el estrés, la genética, los aperitivos constantes, los turnos de noche, la adicción a la comida, los refrescos, el consumo excesivo de alcohol o una microbiota desequilibrada, por ejemplo”.

Sólo hay una forma efectiva de adelgazar a largo plazo: conseguir mantener a raya los niveles de insulina

Si tratas de ingerir menos calorías, dejar de comer pan o abandonar el alcohol, conseguirás frenar alguna de las causas de la obesidad, pero se necesita un plan de acción conjunto para no entrar en el típico ciclo de hacer dieta y adelgazar para volver a engordar y volver a hacer dieta: el círculo vicioso del que mucha gente con problemas de peso es incapaz de salir.
La insulina es la clave

Como explica Fung, en la línea de lo que piensan muchos de sus compañeros como Michael Mosley, Aseem Malhotra o Gary Taubes, la obesidad es un complejo problema hormonal, en el que la insulina juega un papel fundamental. Es esta hormona la que inunda nuestro torrente sanguíneo tras cada comida, almacenando el exceso de azúcar en forma de grasa en el hígado y en diferentes zonas de todo el cuerpo.

En este proceso hay, además, un problema añadido. Cuando se elevan los niveles de insulina, bajan los de azúcar, algo que estimula el hambre, y nos empuja a querer más y más comida (a ser posible, en forma de carbohidratos). Un círculo vicioso que, si no se corta, nos lleva directos a sufrir resistencia a la insulina, una alteración genética que hace que se necesite mayor cantidad de la hormona cada vez que comemos, y que es la antesala de la obesidad y la diabetes.

“Si tienes sobrepeso hay muchas posibilidades de que tengas resistencia a la insulina y los niveles de la hormona estén estancados en la modalidad en la que almacenan mucha grasa, sin importar cuanta col comas”, explica Fung.

Este es el engranaje clave de la obesidad y, en opinión del médico canadiense, solo hay una forma de atascarlo: conseguir que los niveles de insulina se derrumben. Por desgracia, no vas a lograrlo siguiendo una dieta convencional. “Para reducir correctamente los niveles de insulina y reconfigurar tu balance hormonal tienes que abstenerte por completo de comer”, asegura Fung. “Suena horrible, pero el ayuno es, en mi opinión, la pieza más importante que falta en el puzle de la pérdida de peso”.
Un ayuno soportable

Lo que dice Fung podría parecer una obviedad, claro está que si no comemos adelgazaremos, pero en realidad se trata de un tipo de intervención para perder peso que ha gozado de muy mala prensa en los últimos tiempos y solo poco a poco, y gracias a doctores de prestigio como el propio Fung, empieza a tomarse en serio.

En 1977 comíamos pan blanco y mermelada, que aumentan los niveles de insulina, pero no estábamos picando todo el rato. Y no eramos obesos

Si nos paramos a pensar un momento, los consejos nutricionales más habituales incluyen cosas como hacer cinco comidas o no saltarse el desayuno, que impiden claramente cualquier tipo de ayuno. Y, según Fung, se trata de un error de bulto. “Tenemos la mentalidad de comer todo el rato”, explica el doctor en una entrevista con el diario canadiense 'The Star'. “En 1977 comíamos pan blanco y mermelada, que aumentan los niveles de insulina, pero no estábamos picando todo el rato. Y no eramos obesos. En las últimas décadas el número de veces que comemos al día ha crecido de forma sustancial. Hemos pasado de hacer tres comidas al día –desayuno, comida y cena– a hacer seis: desayuno, almuerzo, comida, merienda, cena y picoteo. Estamos estimulando la insulina todo el rato, dejandola constantemente en niveles altos”.

La idea de empezar a ayunar puede asustar a cualquiera, pero el médico no habla de estar tres o cuatro días sin comer hasta que olemos a mofeta. Lo importante, explica, es conseguir que haya periodos de ayuno de 12 o 16 horas, que se consiguen de forma relativamente sencilla si, por ejemplo, cenamos pronto y retrasamos (o nos saltamos) el desayuno.

Estos son los consejos que da en su libro para tener éxito a la hora de perder peso:

*1. Deja de picotear*

Esta es la regla más importante. Cualquier aperitivo, por pequeño que sea, eleva los niveles de insulina en los momentos entre las comidas en que debían estar bajando. Tu abuela tenía razón: picar es lo que más engorda. Por mucho que se nos haya repetido lo contrario (y tenemos que incluirnos) no existe el 'snack' saludable.

*2. Desayuna bien (o no lo hagas)*

Se nos ha repetido constantemente que el desayuno es la comida más importante del día, pero si quieres adelgazar no es mala idea saltársela, sobre todo si no tienes hambre: cuanto más tarde comiences a comer en el día más tiempo estarás ayunando y más a raya se mantendrá la insulina.

Si decides desayunar, al menos trata de no tomar carbohidratos. Los huevos o el yogur son los mejores desayunos. Y el café (sin azúcar, claro) es según Fung de lo más saludable.

*3. Toma vinagre*

Fung asegura que “estudios sólidos” muestran que tomar un par de cucharaditas de vinagre diluidas en un vaso de agua antes de las comidas puede disminuir los niveles de azúcar en el cuerpo, y así mitigar la respuesta de la insulina. El vinagre nos ayuda además a mantenernos saciados durante más tiempo, lo que hace que reduzcamos la ingesta calórica.

El médico reconoce que desconocemos por qué el vinagre tiene este efecto, pero podría ser que el ácido neutraliza las encimas de la saliva, lo que interfiere en la forma en que digerimos el almidón. Otra posibilidad es que el vinagre ayude a reducir la velocidad a la que la comida pasa por los intestinos.

*4. Ayuna durmiendo*

Esto parece fácil, pero requiera cierta planificación. Lógicamente, mientras dormimos es más fácil no comer, pero la clave para que el ayuno nocturno sea más alargado reside en cenar antes y desayunar más tarde.

Si de lunes a viernes te saltas el desayuno y el sábado y el domingo sigues el ayuno de 12 horas puedes perder entre 1 y 2 kilos a la semana

Ayunar durante 12 horas es bastante sencillo. Simplemente no comas nada tras cenar a las 19 ó 20 horas y hasta desayunar a las 7 u 8 de la mañana. Pero mejor aún es lograr estar 16 horas sin comer, para lo que debes saltarte el desayuno y no comer desde las 19 ó 20 de la cena hasta las 11 ó 12 del medio día. Por su puesto, en cualquier momento puedes beber agua, té o café sin azúcar, una buena forma de mitigar el apetito.

Los ayunos de 12 ó 16 horas se pueden combinar para lograr resultados sorprendentes. Si de lunes a viernes te saltas el desayuno (y estás 16 horas sin comer) y el sábado y el domingo sigues el ayuno de 12 horas –no desayunar estos días es muy duro– puedes perder entre 1 y 2 kilos a la semana.

Recuerda, eso sí, que los niños y las mujeres embarazadas o que están amamantando no deben ayunar.

*5. No te estreses*

Los niveles de insulina pueden variar enormemente por efecto de otra hormona, el cortisol, que está directamente relacionada con el estrés y que eleva los niveles de azúcar para que el cuerpo tenga la suficiente energía para lidiar con las amenazas. “Todas tus comidas saludables pueden no servir de nada si vives en una burbuja permanente de estrés”, explica Fung.

Las discusiones de pareja, los problemas en el trabajo, las peleas con los niños y, sobre todo, la falta de sueño –dormir menos de siete horas al día–, nos provocan estrés y, con él, el aumento de peso.
6. Abandona los refrescos

Ya no cabe duda de que el azúcar es particularmente engordante porque incrementa los niveles de insulina, en el corto y largo plazo. Todos haríamos bien en eliminar por completo de nuestra dieta todos los azúcares añadidos y, por supuesto, los refrescos, que son los mayores responsables de nuestra ingesta exagerada de dulce.

Fung cree, además, que no basta con pedir las variedades sin azúcar. “Los refrescos 'light' pueden contener muy pocas calorías y nada de azúcar, pero los estudios muestran que elevan nuestros niveles de azúcar como si tuvieran, haciendo que ganes peso. La investigación ha mostrado que edulcorantes como la sucralosa, el aspartamo y la estevia son más dulces que el azúcar y, por ello, elevan incluso más la insulina”.

*7. Come fibra*

Aunque los carbohidratos tengan tan mala prensa (y con razón) siguen siendo nutrientes fundamentales de nuestra dieta que no debemos abandonar. Lo que debemos hacer es elegir los carbohidratos correctos, que son aquellos presentes en los vegetales y las legumbres, y eliminar los que más engordan, los del arroz, el pan y la pasta.
*
8. No huyas de la grasa*

La grasa es el único nutriente que no tiene una influencia sobre la insulina ni la glucosa, sin importar cuanta se consuma. Las grasas como la mantequilla, el aceite de oliva o la manteca son buenas para la salud, pues te mantienen lleno y, consumidas con moderación, no engordan especialmente. ¿Y qué hay de la relación entre el consumo excesivo de grasas y el riesgo cardiovascular?

“Desde luego no suscribo la hipótesis de que demasiada grasa en la dieta es mala para el corazón”, afirma tajante Fung. En su opinión, la arteroesclerosis, el estrechamiento de las arterias que acaba impidiendo el correcto flujo de sangre que es la patología que más riesgo cardiovascular conlleva, es causada por la inflamación, y la grasa, asegura, no es la única, ni la mayor, culpable de ésta.


----------



## Dugongo (23 Ago 2016)

siken dijo:


> Estoy hablando de alguien de cierta edad que de un día para otro se encuentra con esto y no acepta renunciar a los dulces. Mucho menos al pan.
> 
> Por cierto: muchos embutidos sí llevan azúcar.



Yo conozco celíacos que también son incapaces de seguir la dieta. Morirán dolorosamente y pronto. Sinceramente, para eso prefiero darme a las drogas duras. Matarse a base de dulces y pan es muy triste. Al menos la heroína da un placer fuera de lo normal.

Ningún embutido bueno lleva azúcar. Muchos embutidos malos llevan de todo menos de lo que deberían.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 23:40 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Dugongo dónde compras la ternera criada con pasto? Gracias.



Comprar Pack de carne ecológica Mumumío 2,5 Kg. online, compra comida online en Mumumío

Lo hay de más kg

---------- Post added 24-ago-2016 at 00:07 ----------




sada dijo:


> yo acabo de probar el xilitol , barato no es pero para mi el mejor y aguanta altas temperaturas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 11:05 ----------
> 
> ...



A mí los polialcoholes como el xilitol, sorbitol etc me engordan. No le pasa a todo el mundo, pero sobre todo a algunas mujeres nos pasa. Y si has jodido tu cuerpo con demasiada fructosa antes (o azúcar, para que nos entendamos), peor. Está relacionado con las bacterias en el intestino


----------



## Indignado (24 Ago 2016)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> La solución a estos problemas no es, desde luego, prescindir del azúcar ya que la necesitamos para vivir, y más siendo jóvenes. «El cerebro necesita unos 160 gramos diarios, pero la obtiene de otro tipo de alimentos,* sobre todo de hidratos de carbono de absorción lenta* como cereales, legumbres, *patatas, arroz, pan*, etc, así como frutas y verduras», explica Susana Moreneo, jefa de servicio de Endocrinología y Nutrición del Hospital Gregorio Marañón y secretaria de la Sociedad Española para el Estudio de la Obesidad (SEEDO).



A la Susana le han regalado el título en una tómbola o el becario ha metido la pata 8:


----------



## sada (24 Ago 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Yo conozco celíacos que también son incapaces de seguir la dieta. Morirán dolorosamente y pronto. Sinceramente, para eso prefiero darme a las drogas duras. Matarse a base de dulces y pan es muy triste. Al menos la heroína da un placer fuera de lo normal.
> 
> Ningún embutido bueno lleva azúcar. Muchos embutidos malos llevan de todo menos de lo que deberían.
> 
> ...



yo llevo una semana usándolo, la verdad no lo conocía, solo lo uso para el bizcocho de almendra.
he dejado la leche..por l nata en el desayuno y ahí sigo en mis 67 aggggggggggggg

---------- Post added 24-ago-2016 at 08:40 ----------




Freneli dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Encontré un articulo donde quedan bien sintetizadas las ideas de Dr. Fung y de fácil comprensión, pensé que era especialmente indicado para gente que quisiese comprender mejor el tema.
> 
> ...



igual intento hacer esto del ayuno: cenar a las 20 horas y no comer nada mas hasta las 11 del día siguiente


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> yo llevo una semana usándolo, la verdad no lo conocía, solo lo uso para el bizcocho de almendra.
> he dejado la leche..por l nata en el desayuno y ahí sigo en mis 67 aggggggggggggg
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ago-2016 at 08:40 ----------
> ...



Aqui muchos hacemos 16/8. Cenas a la hora normal sin cortarte, en cantidad, y no comemos hasta el dia siguiente a la hora normal de dos a tres. Solo un cafe por la mañana (yo con cacao).

Eso es lo que se llama un semiayuno. Con el tiempo que llevas no te deberia costar mucho. Con esto se consigue mejorar temas hormonales y que el cuerpo queme grasas con mas eficiencia, suba el metabolismo...

Yo ademas una vez al mes hago un ayuno de 24h.


----------



## sada (24 Ago 2016)

es posible perder volumen pero pesar más? como podría ser eso? debido a que?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (24 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> es posible perder volumen pero pesar más? como podría ser eso? debido a que?



Debido que has ganado músculo y perdido grasa: el músculo es más denso.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> yo llevo una semana usándolo, la verdad no lo conocía, solo lo uso para el bizcocho de almendra.
> he dejado la leche..por l nata en el desayuno y ahí sigo en mis 67 aggggggggggggg
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ago-2016 at 08:40 ----------
> ...



Sada, estúdiate bien al Dr. Fung. Por lo que cuentas, no te funciona la dieta cetogénica para perder peso. Eso concuerda con la tesis de Fung; tu caso sería el típico de resistencia a la insulina (entre otras cosas). Lo que a muchos nos funciona (reducir hidratos para moderar la respuesta insulínica) a ti no, porque es posible que tengas una elevada resistencia a la insulina.

Método más efectivo para aumentar la sensibilidad a la insulina. EL AYUNO. Pero cuidado: no confundir con dieta hipocalórica. Ayunar NO es parecido fisiológicamente a "comer menos y moverse más".

Prueba con el ayuno según las recomendaciones de Fung y nos cuentas...


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> es posible perder volumen pero pesar más? como podría ser eso? debido a que?



No vale volver a preguntar lo que ya te habíamos contestado 

Perder volumen pero pesar más es tan fácil como:

- cambiar grasa por músculo (que es un 20% más denso)

- mejorar tu densidad ósea (por hacer deporte y evitar azúcares), manteniendo el volumen óseo y aumentando su peso, mientras pierdes grasa

EDIT: En puridad, la de la densidad ósea se me acaba de ocurrir.


----------



## sada (24 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No vale volver a preguntar lo que ya te habíamos contestado
> 
> Perder volumen pero pesar más es tan fácil como:
> 
> ...



evitar azúcares y harinas si, aumentar grasas también pero en mi caso lo del deporte... 4 ejercicios de Susana Yabar que me han recomendado aquí, es lo que hago y no todos lo días.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sada, estúdiate bien al Dr. Fung. Por lo que cuentas, no te funciona la dieta cetogénica para perder peso. Eso concuerda con la tesis de Fung; tu caso sería el típico de resistencia a la insulina (entre otras cosas). Lo que a muchos nos funciona (reducir hidratos para moderar la respuesta insulínica) a ti no, porque es posible que tengas una elevada resistencia a la insulina.
> 
> Método más efectivo para aumentar la sensibilidad a la insulina. EL AYUNO. Pero cuidado: no confundir con dieta hipocalórica. Ayunar NO es parecido fisiológicamente a "comer menos y moverse más".
> 
> Prueba con el ayuno según las recomendaciones de Fung y nos cuentas...



Lo que no he visto es a ninguna mujer que lleve bien lo de los semiayunos. Las que empezaron en mi familia perdieron peso pero tambien se estancaron. Se les noto un monton eso si, la perdida de volumen y talla fue notable. Ellas hacian todas tres comidas o como mucho un almuerzo ligero.

Para que lo del ayuno funcione hay que comer como un campeon las unicas dos comidas. Ahi creo que tambien teneis un problema las mujeres no sois capaces de tragar tanto.

A ver si Sada nos informa de sus sensaciones.


----------



## sada (24 Ago 2016)

a ver cuando los empiezo... que no se yo.


----------



## PATITOXXL (24 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> a ver cuando los empiezo... que no se yo.






Llevas tiempo reduciendo las harinas y azucares y has aumentado las grasas, no deberías tener ningún problema por saltarte el desayuno.
Puedes llevarte algo para picar por si no te sientes bien, pero no creo que lo necesites.


----------



## sada (24 Ago 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Llevas tiempo reduciendo las harinas y azucares y has aumentado las grasas, no deberías tener ningún problema por saltarte el desayuno.
> Puedes llevarte algo para picar por si no te sientes bien, pero no creo que lo necesites.



me mata el desayuno..puedo pasar sin cenar pero no sin desayunar ..mi hora mala son las 11. veré a ver como lo planteo..mi mejor opción cenar sobre las 19 y no comer nada hasta las 10:30 ..unas 15 horas.
café veo que se puede tomar aunque odio el sabor amargo del café..para ponerme las pilar mañaneras


----------



## PATITOXXL (24 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> me mata el desayuno..puedo pasar sin cenar pero no sin desayunar ..mi hora mala son las 11. veré a ver como lo planteo..mi mejor opción cenar sobre las 19 y no comer nada hasta las 10:30 ..unas 15 horas.
> café veo que se puede tomar aunque odio el sabor amargo del café..para ponerme las pilar mañaneras






Cenar pronto es buena opción también.


Suerte.


----------



## Dugongo (24 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo que no he visto es a ninguna mujer que lleve bien lo de los semiayunos. Las que empezaron en mi familia perdieron peso pero tambien se estancaron. Se les noto un monton eso si, la perdida de volumen y talla fue notable. Ellas hacian todas tres comidas o como mucho un almuerzo ligero.
> 
> Para que lo del ayuno funcione hay que comer como un campeon las unicas dos comidas. Ahi creo que tambien teneis un problema las mujeres no sois capaces de tragar tanto.
> 
> A ver si Sada nos informa de sus sensaciones.



Yo ya lo dije en su día. Las mujeres no podemos ayunar igual que vosotros. Nuestras caídas de glucosa son más bruscas, con todo lo demás constante, hay estudios que lo demuestran. 

Además, el ayuno en nosotras provoca más subidas de cortisol. Las dos cosas están relacionadas. Tu cuerpo sabe que en x tiempo no solo estarás floja como puede pasarle a un hombre, sino con un mega bajón a partir de cierto punto irremediable. Saca lo que puede para que muevas el culo estresadamente hacia evitar eso. Si aún así fuerzas no comer, más estrés, más cortisol, peor. 

Obviamente hay excepciones, pero las mujeres en general no debemos forzar los ayunos. Debemos procurar comer la suficiente grasa y fibra y los mínimos hidratos rápidos para que no haya problemas. Pero chica, si notas la flojera come, que es mucho peor joderse las suprarrenales en el medio plazo (y en casos extremos acabar en el hospital en coma en el corto). Hablo de flojera, no de gula, conste. Creo que muchas no saben realmente la sensación real de hipoglucemia, ya que comen a todas horas, imposible que les pase.

Yo puedo hacer 16h de ayuno y no siempre que me lo propongo. Más nunca. Y con glucómetro medido. Riesgo para la salud


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> me mata el desayuno..puedo pasar sin cenar pero no sin desayunar ..mi hora mala son las 11. veré a ver como lo planteo..mi mejor opción cenar sobre las 19 y no comer nada hasta las 10:30 ..unas 15 horas.
> café veo que se puede tomar aunque odio el sabor amargo del café..para ponerme las pilar mañaneras



Te con limon.

El cafe solo de calidac si se acostumbra el paladar es una delicia.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2016 at 21:09 ----------




Dugongo dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije en su día. Las mujeres no podemos ayunar igual que vosotros. Nuestras caídas de glucosa son más bruscas, con todo lo demás constante, hay estudios que lo demuestran.
> 
> Además, el ayuno en nosotras provoca más subidas de cortisol. Las dos cosas están relacionadas. Tu cuerpo sabe que en x tiempo no solo estarás floja como puede pasarle a un hombre, sino con un mega bajón a partir de cierto punto irremediable. Saca lo que puede para que muevas el culo estresadamente hacia evitar eso. Si aún así fuerzas no comer, más estrés, más cortisol, peor.
> 
> ...



Supongo que es la causa de que tambien tengais mas querencia por lo dulce.

Aqui tengo a la familia y mi hermana y mi cuñada perdieron peso haciendo paleo. Una por golosa lo dejo a los seis meses y recupero lo perdido. La otra ha estado de baja por una pierna rota y se ha dejado un poco, tambien ha recuperado peso pero no talla (curioso). Aunque se dejo mantuvo buenos habitos. 

Lo dicho un desastre como os tira el dulce.


----------



## NoRTH (24 Ago 2016)

Yo de momento este mes tras 2 años de inactividad fisica total me he anotado a um gimnasio con entrenamientos Paleo, a parte del ejercicio fisico te instruyen , te dan consejos sobre nutrición.
( en mi caso la mtricula incluye seguimientos y controles periodicos mensuales)

Este mes que viene comenzaré en serio ( a full ) con su sistema , 
no me cuesta estirar las horas entre comidas y de momento las fases de ayuno que he practicado no lo llevo nada mal.

Despues de un mes me noto con mucha mas energía y aunque no lo parezca estoy deseando irme a machacar durante una hora con ejercicios intensivos.

El dolor purifica...


----------



## Dabicito (24 Ago 2016)

También se hace un pequeño ayuno todos los días en las 12 horas sin probar bocado entre cena y desayuno, yo siempre voy al trabajo sin desayunar, trabajo un par de horas y luego empiezo a comer mis cosas. Me gusta esa sensación de exigirle un pequeño sacrificio al cuerpo (hubo una época en la que nadaba un kilómetro antes del desayuno). El deporte es como un ayuno express si se practica entre comidas (solo 3 comidas), en mi época "fitness" me vino muy bien pasar las tardes haciendo ejercicios y corriendo, bici, etc. en el gimnasio, etc. sin tiempo para ir a casa merendar, el cuerpo sacaba fuerzas de flaqueza y al volver la sensación era como si llevara un día sin comer.


----------



## NoRTH (24 Ago 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> También se hace un pequeño ayuno todos los días en las 12 horas sin probar bocado entre cena y desayuno, yo siempre voy al trabajo sin desayunar, trabajo un par de horas y luego empiezo a comer mis cosas. Me gusta esa sensación de exigirle un pequeño sacrificio al cuerpo (hubo una época en la que nadaba un kilómetro antes del desayuno). El deporte es como un ayuno express si se practica entre comidas (solo 3 comidas), en mi época "fitness" me vino muy bien pasar las tardes haciendo ejercicios y corriendo, bici, etc. en el gimnasio, etc. sin tiempo para ir a casa merendar, el cuerpo sacaba fuerzas de flaqueza y al volver la sensación era como si llevara un día sin comer.



mis instructores ya me han dicho , a clase ven con el estomago vacio o con ingesta de comida con al menos 4 horas de antelación.


----------



## Dabicito (24 Ago 2016)

NoRTH dijo:


> Despues de un mes me noto con mucha mas energía y aunque no lo parezca estoy deseando irme a machacar durante una hora con ejercicios intensivos.
> 
> El dolor purifica...



vaya que sí, y crea adicción. Es curioso la cantidad de gente que descubre el ejercicio de alta intensidad a una edad avanzada (yo entre ellos). Lo cojonudo es que el cuerpo tiene memoria y luego ya no hace falta pegarse esas palizas para estar en forma, luego es mero mantenimiento.


----------



## NoRTH (24 Ago 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> vaya que sí, y crea adicción. Es curioso la cantidad de gente que descubre el ejercicio de alta intensidad a una edad avanzada (yo entre ellos). Lo cojonudo es que el cuerpo tiene memoria y luego ya no hace falta pegarse esas palizas para estar en forma, luego es mero mantenimiento.



yo solo digo la hora que dura la clase me olvido hasta de pensar , los problemas del día a día se quedan en la puerta.


----------



## Dabicito (24 Ago 2016)

y la sensación de cansancio posterior también es cojonuda, la mente sale relajadísima.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Ago 2016)

NoRTH dijo:


> yo solo digo la hora que dura la clase me olvido hasta de pensar , los problemas del día a día se quedan en la puerta.



Eso es. A mí me pasaba con la natación,el tiempo que estás nadando no.piensas en nada... Este año me volveré a apuntar, unas 3-4 horas diarias me irán bien ::


----------



## qbit (24 Ago 2016)

Es que nadar es muy relajante, al menos como lo hago yo, mirando el reflejo de la luz en el agua por delante de mí. Pero estar 3 ó 4 horas diarias me parece excesivo y una pérdida de tiempo. Que el día sólo tiene 24 h. y hay que hacer muchas cosas.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2016 at 23:35 ----------




Dugongo dijo:


> Las mujeres no podemos ayunar igual que vosotros. Nuestras caídas de glucosa son más bruscas, con todo lo demás constante, hay estudios que lo demuestran.



Envíamelos, que me interesan. Estoy haciendo una investigación sobre diferencias sexuales en la salud.


----------



## sada (25 Ago 2016)

bueno pues ayer como había comido a las 13 ( tortilla de 2 huevos y champiñones y unas tiras de pollo) a las 20 ya cené y con hambre. 1 chuleta de cerdo con all i oli un queso babybel y un poco de salami. 

terminé a las 20..y como no tengo por costumbre cenar tanto ...pasé una noche regular. Ahora estoy en el trabajo y salvo un poco de agua tibia con limón no he tomado nada. Han pasado 13 horas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Ago 2016)

Otras modalidades de ayuno más livianas:

*el 5/2:* consiste en alternar 5 días de comer normal con 2 días de reducir al 25% de las calorías.

Así, esos dos días no tienes que pasarte largas horas sin comer nada (que parece ser problemático para ellas), sino que puedes repartir tus (digamos) 500-600 calorías en tres comidas con poca chicha y mucho verde.

La idea es que, al alternar días normales con días de semiayuno, el cuerpo no interpreta esos días como una señal de que escasea la comida y hay que bajar el metabolísmo.

Y al meter menos comida esos días, también bajas los niveles de insulina.

*El ayuno graso:* consiste en reducir la ingesta calórica en un 50-60% (quedarse entorno a 1000 kcal), evitando casi por completo los alimentos que estimulan la secreción de insulina (o sea, carbos y protes). La idea sería irse a un 80-90% de grasas. En general no se recomienda prolongarla más de 5 días, supuestamente porque entrarías en "modo inanición", pero sinceramente lo dudo mucho.

*El ayuno graso modificado:* viene a ser igual que el anterior, pero se reduce el % de grasas un poco para dejar "espacio" a las suficientes protes como para cubrir la CDR según masa magra (aproximadamente,0,8-1g de prote por kg de masa magra). Por ejemplo, con 60 kg de peso y un 16% de grasa corporal, la masa magra serían unos 50 kg, por lo que meteríamos entre 180 y 225 kcal (40-50 g) de protes, lo mínimo que podamos de carbos, y el resto (entorno al 75%) grasas.


----------



## bizarre (25 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack, que idea de menú haces con el auno graso y con el modificado?
Es que salvo comer aceite a cucharadas, no me viene nada a la cabeza que pueda comer


----------



## Poleo (25 Ago 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> si el resto comes bien, que problema tienes en usar unos gramos de azúcar en el café?



Pq soy tirando a endomorfo, y me cuesta más librarme de lorzas que ganar masa muscular. Encima tiendo a zampar por ansiedad.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Ago 2016)

bizarre dijo:


> Smiling Jack, que idea de menú haces con el auno graso y con el modificado?
> Es que salvo comer aceite a cucharadas, no me viene nada a la cabeza que pueda comer



Usando el puto google 

Complete Guide to Fat Fast | The KetoDiet Blog

Por lo demás, algunas pistas:

tocino salado
aguacates
huevos fritos
frutos secos


----------



## sada (25 Ago 2016)

al final tomé el café con leche a las 11; ya no podía aguantar más y un pincho de tortilla. así que desde las 20 hasta las 11; 15 horas sin comer.
ahora he comido chuleta de cerdo con all i oli y espárragos verdes de bote. de postre un trozo de bizcocho de almendra + huevo + xilitoll


----------



## sada (25 Ago 2016)

cada cuanto tiempo es recomendable hacer el ayuno?


----------



## Teselia (25 Ago 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> En verano dejo de lado la paleo, bebo pan, tomo helados, etc... Más o menos durante un mes, consumo menos calorías, en torno a las 3.500 y hago más o menos el mismo deporte, y siempre me pasa lo mismo, gano 10 kilos. Lo que engordan son las grasas recuerden :XX::XX::XX:



No intercalas días correctos? Comes mal a diario los tres meses?


----------



## PATITOXXL (25 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> al final tomé el café con leche a las 11; ya no podía aguantar más y un pincho de tortilla. así que desde las 20 hasta las 11; 15 horas sin comer.
> ahora he comido chuleta de cerdo con all i oli y espárragos verdes de bote. de postre un trozo de bizcocho de almendra + huevo + xilitoll






Yo el café me lo hago con nata y me sacia mucho, al punto de que tengo que tener en cuenta a que hora me lo tomo o no soy capaz de comer.


----------



## bizarre (25 Ago 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Usando el puto google
> 
> Complete Guide to Fat Fast | The KetoDiet Blog
> 
> ...



Pues gracias pensaba que haciendo la cetoo solo se consumía un 60% max. de grasas, pero ya veo que estaba equivocada, por eso mi pregunta


----------



## BABY (25 Ago 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> En verano dejo de lado la paleo, bebo pan, tomo helados, etc... Más o menos durante un mes, consumo menos calorías, en torno a las 3.500 y hago más o menos el mismo deporte, y siempre me pasa lo mismo, gano 10 kilos. Lo que engordan son las grasas recuerden :XX::XX::XX:



Estás ::::::::?

Yo habré comido alguna pizza cuando íbamos con otras familias a comer fuera y algún sandwich en alguna excursión a la montaña, también en grupo. Alguna tostada por las mañanas en casa de mis suegros (no me voy a poner a preparar nada ni a dar explicaciones que me cansa mucho, además de ser una pérdida de saliva). Algún tinto de verano (con gaseosa, no con refresco de limón) y algo de pescado frito también. Vino también he bebido. Cubatas no. Helados ni uno (sin reprimirme mucho).


----------



## spektro (25 Ago 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije en su día. Las mujeres no podemos ayunar igual que vosotros. Nuestras caídas de glucosa son más bruscas, con todo lo demás constante, hay estudios que lo demuestran.
> 
> Además, el ayuno en nosotras provoca más subidas de cortisol. Las dos cosas están relacionadas. Tu cuerpo sabe que en x tiempo no solo estarás floja como puede pasarle a un hombre, sino con un mega bajón a partir de cierto punto irremediable. Saca lo que puede para que muevas el culo estresadamente hacia evitar eso. Si aún así fuerzas no comer, más estrés, más cortisol, peor.
> 
> ...



PIEDRA EN LA VESÍCULA - Causas, Síntomas y Tratamiento

Uno de los posibles efectos secundarios del ayuno son piedras en la vesícula, sobre todo en mujeres.

¿Cómo surgen las piedras en la vesícula – colelitiasis?

El proceso de concentración de la bilis en la vesícula se hace de manera que se torne más espesa, sin que la misma se solidifique. Las piedras en la vesícula, llamadas de colelitiasis o cálculo biliar, surgen cuando ocurre un desequilibrio entre la cantidad de agua y las sustancias presentes en la bilis. La piedra puede surgir cuando la cantidad de agua retirada de la vesícula biliar es excesiva o cuando la cantidad de sustancias en la bilis, como colesterol y pigmentos, está en cantidades exageradas, tornándola saturada.
Barro biliar

El barro biliar es un estadio anterior a la solidificación de la bilis. Es una bilis gelatinosa, muy espesa. En la mayoría de los casos, el barro biliar no causa síntomas y acaba siendo eliminado normalmente por la vesícula. El barro biliar es un hallazgo común en la vesícula de mujeres embarazadas. El problema del barro es que es un gran factor de riesgo para la formación de cálculos biliares, principalmente aquellos formados por el colesterol. El paciente que tiene barro está a un paso de formar piedras.
Factores de riesgo para la colelitiasis

Edad: poco común en personas jóvenes, el riesgo de desarrollar colelitiasis (cálculo en la vesícula) es de 4 veces más a partir de los 40 años de edad.
Sexo: la piedra en la vesícula es tres veces más común en mujeres, probablemente como resultado de la acción del estrógeno sobre la bilis. Después de la menopausia, el riesgo de desarrollar piedras cae bastante, tornándose semejante al de los hombres.
Embarazo: el exceso de estrógeno durante la gestación aumenta la saturación de la bilis.
Reposición hormonal: otro mecanismo en el cual el estrógeno está involucrado.
* Obesidad: es el principal factor de riesgo en jóvenes, principalmente del sexo femenino.*
Antecedentes familiares positivos: tener parientes de 1º grado con historial de piedras en la vesícula aumenta doblemente el riesgo.
* Rápida pérdida de peso: grandes pérdidas de peso en poco tiempo o dietas con muy bajas calorías también son factores de riesgo y están asociados al surgimiento de barro biliar.*
Diabetes (lea: ¿QUÉ ES LA DIABETES?).
Cirrosis.
*Ayuno prolongado: cuanto mayor es el tiempo de la bilis en la vesícula, más deshidratada queda y mayor es el riesgo de formación de piedras. El ayuno prolongado también puede causar barro biliar.*
Medicamentos: ceftriaxona, anticonceptivos y fibratos son drogas que aumentan el riesgo de formación de piedras en la vesícula.
Sedentarismo.
Enfermedad de Crohn.
Anemia falciforme.

Síntomas de piedra en la vesícula

La mayoría de personas con piedra en la vesícula no presentan síntomas. Las piedrecillas quedan dentro de la vesícula, quietas, sin causar ningún problema. A veces son tan pequeñas que salen junto a la bilis y acaban siendo eliminadas en las heces sin que el paciente se entere de ello.

Los síntomas surgen cuando la piedra se torna más grande que el orificio de salida de la vesícula. Una piedra grande puede quedar impactada en la salida de la vesícula biliar, impidiendo el drenaje de lo restante de la bilis. Cuando el paciente se alimenta, el estómago y el duodeno envían señales a la vesícula, avisando que está llegando comida, haciendo que la misma se contraiga. El problema es que la salida está obstruida y la contracción acaba generando una gran presión dentro de la vesícula, lo cual lleva al típico dolor del cólico biliar.

El cólico biliar es un fuerte dolor en el lado derecho del abdomen, debajo de las costillas, que ocurre habitualmente después de comer. Cuanto más grasosa sea la alimentación, mayor es el estímulo para la contracción de la vesícula y, consecuentemente, más intenso es el cólico biliar. El dolor en general ocurre una hora después de comer, momento en que el alimento comienza a llegar al duodeno. Después que todo el alimento pasa por el duodeno, la vesícula se relaja, la presión dentro de ella disminuye y el dolor desaparece. El cólico biliar es, por lo tanto, un dolor típicamente asociado a la alimentación.

En algunos casos el paciente presenta múltiples cálculos dentro de su vesícula. Cuanto mayor es el número de piedras, mayor es la posibilidad de que ocurran obstrucciones y síntomas.


----------



## Freneli (25 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> al final tomé el café con leche a las 11; ya no podía aguantar más y un pincho de tortilla. así que desde las 20 hasta las 11; 15 horas sin comer.
> ahora he comido chuleta de cerdo con all i oli y espárragos verdes de bote. de postre un trozo de bizcocho de almendra + huevo + xilitoll



Buenas Sada,
leyendo un poco el blog del DR. Fung y por sus vídeos del Youtube, muy recomendables aunque en ingles, en la dieta 16/8, casi siempre se dice que puede ser tan fácil como saltarse el desayuno, pero por lo que comentas lo mismo podrías no saltarte el desayuno sino la cena, porque eso de irse a la cama con el estomago tan lleno que no podías descansar bien, no parece muy recomendable.
De todas maneras el ayuno que comenta que mas practica con sus pacientes, es el de un día normal ( Paleo se entiende) y el segundo de ayuno y así progresivamente dice que se va recuperando la sensibilidad a la insulina, entre otros beneficios.

El primer vídeo es de una entrevista al Dr. Fung por Dr. Pompa, interesante:
How to Intermittent Fast with Dr. Jason Fung - CHTV 112 - YouTube
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8J9DfeOYBKs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Este es del Dr. Lara donde explica con mas detalle como realizar el ayuno:
How to Begin Intermittent Fasting For Maximal Fat Loss www.DrMikeLara.com - YouTube
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/mZZWOXhoFpo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Aunque por el hilo se conoce al Dr. Fung no es un caso aislado por América y hay unos cuantos Doctores que siguen su filosofía.
Si se entiende ingles los vídeos son muy recomendables.
Saludos


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Ago 2016)

spektro dijo:


> PIEDRA EN LA VESÍCULA - Causas, Síntomas y Tratamiento
> 
> Uno de los posibles efectos secundarios del ayuno son piedras en la vesícula, sobre todo en mujeres.
> 
> ...



Habría que ver qué se entiende por ayuno prolongado.

No es lo mismo si se refiere a saltarse una comida (oh, qué prolongado ayuno, estar 12-16 horas sin comer) que si se refiere a ayunar una semana.

Aparte (jur,jur), la finalidad de la bilis es *emulsionar los ácidos grasos*, de ahí que las dietas hipocalóricas grasófobas puedan suponer riesgo aumentado.

Dudo que alguien que ayuna en un contexto de LCHF vaya a tener ese tipo de problemas, ya que empezará el ayuno con la vesícula descargada y lo romperá con grasa, volviéndola a descargar.

Y en cualquier caso, si uno de los factores de riesgo es la obesidad, habría que ver, en un análisis de riesgos, si pesa más el permanecer obeso o el adelgazar ayunando.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2016 at 09:25 ----------




bizarre dijo:


> Pues gracias pensaba que haciendo la cetoo solo se consumía un 60% max. de grasas, pero ya veo que estaba equivocada, por eso mi pregunta



Eso es parte de la grasofobia, me figuro.

El tema es que todas las proteínas que superen tus necesidades se van a transformar en glucosa, con lo que se te va la cetosis a tomar vientos.

En el ejemplo que puse antes, con una masa magra de 50 kg y una vida sedentaria (si se hace mucho esfuerzo físico las necesidades de proteínas para reparar el músculo son mayores), todo lo que pase de 50g (o así) de proteína va a acabar convertido en glucosa.

Si en una dieta de 2500 kcal metes solo un 60% de grasa e intentas no pasar de 50-70 g de carbos (195-275 kcal), los 160 g de proteínas van a superar casi seguro tus necesidades diarias (y no poco).


----------



## sada (26 Ago 2016)

Freneli dijo:


> Buenas Sada,
> leyendo un poco el blog del DR. Fung y por sus vídeos del Youtube, muy recomendables aunque en ingles, en la dieta 16/8, casi siempre se dice que puede ser tan fácil como saltarse el desayuno, pero por lo que comentas lo mismo podrías no saltarte el desayuno sino la cena, porque eso de irse a la cama con el estomago tan lleno que no podías descansar bien, no parece muy recomendable.
> De todas maneras el ayuno que comenta que mas practica con sus pacientes, es el de un día normal ( Paleo se entiende) y el segundo de ayuno y así progresivamente dice que se va recuperando la sensibilidad a la insulina, entre otros beneficios.
> 
> ...



16/8: sino entiendo mal es ayunar desde 20:00 hasta las 12:00 de la mañana siguiente.¿?

---------- Post added 26-ago-2016 at 08:51 ----------

habéis visto esto del médico japo Fukutsudzi;?? curioso...aunque el titular está mal..no pierdes peso.
¿Perder peso usando una toalla? ¿Será cierto?

---------- Post added 26-ago-2016 at 09:13 ----------

me he pedido esta taza, de café mezclador termo; para llevarme el café a la oficina...y batir la nata o lo que sea.
https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro..._2&btsid=30d9b611-96b8-4653-a47d-3452d70ab945


----------



## kilipdg (26 Ago 2016)

Una pregunta que seguro que se ha contestado mil veces.

La harina de arroz que tal? Nos sirve o descartada?


----------



## Ragnar (27 Ago 2016)

que opináis sobre la lecitina de soja?


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Una pregunta que seguro que se ha contestado mil veces.
> 
> La harina de arroz que tal? Nos sirve o descartada?



El arroz como tal con moderacion lo tomamos todos, no tiene gluten, no tiene alteracion genetica como el trigo...

Al convertirlo en harina lo estamos refinando. El refinado facilita su absorcion y sube los picos de insulina mas de lo conveniente.

Dicho esto yo no la usaria en reposteria ni 'panes' pero si la uso para rebozados esporadicamente.

Para empanados ligeros tiene la ventaja de que casi no absorve aceite ni lo ensucia, y la cantidad de harina que se usa es muy pequeña. Para eso es ideal.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2016 at 11:52 ----------




Ragnar dijo:


> que opináis sobre la lecitina de soja?



Que no la toco ni con un palo. Motivos:

- La soja es estrogenizante.
- La soja es transgenica.
- La lecitina es una grasa que evidentemente no se extrae en frio. Te metes de regalo alguna grasa degradada y algun producto quimico.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Que no la toco ni con un palo. Motivos:
> 
> - La soja es estrogenizante.
> - La soja es transgenica.
> - La lecitina es una grasa que evidentemente no se extrae en frio. Te metes de regalo alguna grasa degradada y algun producto quimico.*



El proceso de elaboración de la lecitina de soja consiste en extraer el aceite de los copos de la soja quedando una mezcla de lecitina y soja. 

Despues se calienta y se le añade agua para provocar que la soja se hinche y se pueda separar facilmente del aceite.

Seguidamente se separa el agua en forma de vapor y queda lecitina cruda en forma de aceite.

Lo que jamás comprenderé es como criticais tanto el procesado de algunos alimentos y sin embargo aceptais el procesado de otros como por ejemplo el queso, en mi opinión bastante menos natural que el procesado de la lecitina.

Contestando a la pregunta sobre la lecitina, no es un alimento sino un suplemento. La lecitina es una sustancial esencial para el organismo.

La pregunta es ¿Es necesario suplementarse con lecitina? En mi opinión no siempre que sigas una dieta con las suficientes grasas para que tu cuerpo la pueda producir (el cuerpo tiene la habilidad de poder producirla) además muchos alimentos grasos son ricos en lecitina.

Así que si no se tienen problemas para producir lecitina y se toma la suficiente grasa no creo que sea necesario el uso de suplementos de lecitina. Si a pesar de todo alguien se sigue empeñando en tomarla al menos que lo haga con moderación porque en dosis elevadas puede producir pérdida de apetito (incluso anorexia) diarreas, dolores abdominales, sudoración excesiva, naúseas, vómitos, etc etc.

Saludos.


----------



## guaxx (28 Ago 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> En verano dejo de lado la paleo, bebo pan, tomo helados, etc... Más o menos durante un mes, consumo menos calorías, en torno a las 3.500 y hago más o menos el mismo deporte, y siempre me pasa lo mismo, gano 10 kilos. Lo que engordan son las grasas recuerden :XX::XX::XX:



Lo mismo me pasa a mí, dos meses así y casi 4 kilos más, mañana empiezo a comer en orden, que los dos meses de verano en el bar son infernales y como fatal.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Ago 2016)

> Iniciado por COCO-NEGRO Ver Mensaje
> En verano dejo de lado la paleo, bebo pan, tomo helados, etc... Más o menos durante un mes, consumo menos calorías, en torno a las 3.500 y hago más o menos el mismo deporte, y siempre me pasa lo mismo, gano 10 kilos. Lo que engordan son las grasas recuerden



todo muy científico, ¿tienes el desglose real de la cantidad de calorías y de los porcentajes de macronutrientes? ¿sabes que los helados son alimentos altos en grasas y que los pinchos de los bares también por mucho pan que traigan?


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> todo muy científico, ¿tienes el desglose real de la cantidad de calorías y de los porcentajes de macronutrientes? ¿sabes que los helados son alimentos altos en grasas y que los pinchos de los bares también por mucho pan que traigan?



Claro pero el azucar del helado (a cascoporro) no influye para nada (modo ironic off).

En verano lo unico que cambia en mi alimentacion es que bebo bastante cerveza, tambien unas palizas a trabajar tremendas (estamos en temporada).

Que casualidad que en un par de meses tambien cojo tres o cuatro kilos. La cerveza es un vicio (me gusta mucho) pero es hidrato en vena. No falla, esos picos de azucar y grasa abdominal al instante.

El resto del año no bebo casi (algun finde esporadico). Lo de un finde lo meas en un par de dias, pero como le des a la cerveza un mes seguido la grasa visceral hace su aparicion.

Y si te das cuenta un tercio son 150 kcal, no es tanto en una dieta aunque te lo tomes a diario. En mi caso el gasto calorico por actividad fisica en verano aumenta mucho mas que esas calorias (ni tomandome un litro al dia lo compensaria). El resto como lo mismo todo el año.

Que raro todo Sugus


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Ago 2016)

ya he demostrado que se puede adelgazar decenas de kilos comiendo un montón de carbohidratos, incluyendo cereales de cualquier tipo. Claro que en el contexto de una dieta baja en grasas.

A lo mejor lo que más engorda es comer una dieta que mezcla ciertas cantidades de los tres macronutrientes.


----------



## Cormac (29 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Claro pero el azucar del helado (a cascoporro) no influye para nada (modo ironic off).
> 
> En verano lo unico que cambia en mi alimentacion es que bebo bastante cerveza, tambien unas palizas a trabajar tremendas (estamos en temporada).
> 
> ...



Por defender tu tesis, serías capaz de decir que has pasado de ser Míster Olimpia a obeso mórbido por variar tu dieta rica en grasas. No me creo náda.
Y que conste qur a cerveza digo que no debe ser tomada en una alimentación sana.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Por defender tu tesis, serías capaz de decir que has pasado de ser Míster Olimpia a obeso mórbido por variar tu dieta rica en grasas. No me creo náda.
> Y que conste qur a cerveza digo que no debe ser tomada en una alimentación sana.



Como he dicho son tres o cuatro kilos nadie ha dicho nada de obesidad. Tambien he dicho que por lo demas he comido exactamente igual, mi dieta alta en grasa es exactamente la misma (y alta en verduras).

Lo unico que cambia por el calor es que me apetece mucho mas la cerveza y la tomo varios dias a la semana (la mayoria). Con ese pequeño cambio cojo unos kilillos y curiosamente cuando mas actividad fisica hago.

Lo que llevamos diciendo en este hilo desde el principio al menos en mi caso se cumple al dedillo. Te lo resumo:
- La alimentacion actual se basa en mucho producto procesado. Entre los procesados los reyes son las harinas refinadas y el azucar.
- Este tipo de alimentacion tiene a la poblacion produciendo insulina todo el dia.
- Esta alimentacion a base de refinados no es saludable para nadie. Esta detras de la epidemia de obedidad y diabetes actual. Tambien es sospechosa del aumento de un gran numero de enfermedades degenerativas y autoinmunes.
- Dependiendo de geneticas (en cuanto a la obesidad) un gran porcentaje de la poblacion genera distintos grados de resistencia a la insulina. Eso lleva a la obesidad, sindrome metabolico y cada vez mas diabeticos tipo II.
- Se han presentado muchos estudios donde ha quedado demostrado que la teoria del balance energetico es falaz. Todo el proceso de acumulacion de grasa visceral tiene relacion con el ciclo de la insulina.
- Eliminando refinados se evitan los picos de insulina. Como resultado la acumulacion de grasa visceral se detiene y se revierte en la mayoria de los casos.
- Como substituto al consumo de refinados se aconseja aumentar el consumo de frutas, tuberculos, verdura, carne y pescado. Y sobre todo grasa buena procedente de aove, coco, mantequilla, cacao, frutos secos...
- Evitando los picos de insulina se puede comer sin preocuparse de cantidades ni calorias por dos razones: Las dietas altas en grasas son mas saciantes, aun consumiendo calorias por encima del (teorico) metabolismo basal no se engorda al no tener insulina en exceso en la alimentacion.


----------



## sada (29 Ago 2016)

alguien ha probado el rollo este del dr fukutsudzi?


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> alguien ha probado el rollo este del dr fukutsudzi?



Ojiplatico me hayo

Aparte de mejorar algun tipo de lumbalgia, para adelgazar me parece una soberana gilipollez.


----------



## sada (29 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ojiplatico me hayo
> 
> Aparte de mejorar algun tipo de lumbalgia, para adelgazar me parece una soberana gilipollez.



jaja habrá que probar..dicen q con la 1 ya se nota al medir..mira que si bajo con esto en vez de con el tocino ::::::

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 10:25 ----------

MÃ‰TODO JAPONES PREGUNTAS Y RESPUESTAS âœ¦ 2da PARTE âœ¦ - YouTubeMÉTODO JAPONES PREGUNTAS Y RESPUESTAS


----------



## bambum (29 Ago 2016)

He leído mucho sobre paleo, insulina, etc. Pero no he visto referencias respecto al picante.

¿Si, no, no importa, prohibido?


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Ago 2016)

bambum dijo:


> He leído mucho sobre paleo, insulina, etc. Pero no he visto referencias respecto al picante.
> 
> ¿Si, no, no importa, prohibido?



No hay ningun problema con el picante. Las especias en general las usamos para condimentar todos los platos. Son el substituto ideal de la sal y es como se aprecia de verdad su sabor.

En general las especias tienen propiedades beneficiosas para la salud.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ago 2016)

bambum dijo:


> *He leído mucho sobre paleo, insulina, etc. Pero no he visto referencias respecto al picante.
> 
> ¿Si, no, no importa, prohibido?*



El único problema que tiene el picante es que puede favorecer la sudoración y el mal olor corporal sobre todo en personas propensas a ello, si lo eres mi consejo es que lo evites.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (29 Ago 2016)

he pecado.
este fin de semana me han invitado y claro; desayuno churros, y otro día tostada de jamón, comida un día sin problema pero otro arroz y cena un día puntillas de calamar y una croqueta.


----------



## kilipdg (29 Ago 2016)

Para los que estén interesados en este hilo y no sepan si esto funciona o no, aquí sigue mi ejemplo.

Ya llevo casi 2 meses, vamos a hacer un pequeño balance.

Post 1 de recordatorio (finales junio/principios de julio):



kilipdg dijo:


> Bueno vamos a ver.
> 
> Voy por la página 54 del hilo, ya que llevo 2 días leyéndolo desde el principio. Me lo leeré todo pero poco a poco, este hilo es oro puro en cuanto a información...
> 
> ...



Qué hago? Comenté que mi hija empieza esta semana ya la guardería y podré ir más a natación, ya que actualmente *SOLO* hago un par de días a la semana ejercicio, 3 en una semana buena.

Los fines de semana peco como un cabrón, este último fin de semana han caído un par de cervezas, 3 cubatas de ron con cocacola zero, una pizza y pan de coca. Normalmente no peco tanto pero este ha sido "especial" por cumpleaños y demás. Generalmente no paso de un poco de pan y algún cubata.

Eso sí, el resto de la semana hago 2 comidas al día con 0 azúcar, harinas o cereales, fruta poca también. Mucha ensalada, verdura, carnes, pescados, ...

El resultado por el momento es este, haciendo el mismo o incluso *menos *deporte:

























Se nota la diferencia en 2 meses, eh? Sabéis qué es lo mejor? Tengo la certeza absoluta, vamos, me jugaría una mano a que si los fines de semana no pecara, e incrementara el deporte semanal mejoraría muchísimo más rápido.

Pero en fin, os digo una cosa, no creo que tampoco sea bueno dejar el pan por ejemplo de manera radical, porque si no, el día de mañana vaya a ser que le pegues un mordisco a un bocadillo y te siente como un tiro... Mejor no obsesionarse, es mi opinión. Eso sí, 5-6 días a la semana a portarse bien.

Ah, he perdido unos 6 kilos por el momento.


----------



## ALCOY (29 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> he pecado.
> este fin de semana me han invitado y claro; desayuno churros, y otro día tostada de jamón, comida un día sin problema pero otro arroz y cena un día puntillas de calamar y una croqueta.






mira que si te pesas y pesas menos...


----------



## kilipdg (29 Ago 2016)

He editado porque me pensaba que llevaba 3 meses y no llevo ni 2 !!!


----------



## ALCOY (29 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> He editado porque me pensaba que llevaba 3 meses y no llevo ni 2 !!!




Enhorabuena, si sr!!!

Yo pase de los 85,100 a los 70 kgs en 3 meses (15 kgs)

Y no te preocupes porque comas 50-100 grs de pan de vez en cuando o un par de cubatas o un par de helados semanales e incluso 1-2 birras diarias, yo lo hice durante todo el proceso de adelgazamiento...

También me pasé 4 años sin comer bacon... 

Yo no hice exactamente lo que se postula en estos posts... y un resumen de mi modo de actuar se puede ver bien claro si digo que mis 2 alimentos tabús eran el bacon y las galletas...

Entiendo que tanto las grasas como los hidratos refinados (y azúcares) son muy calóricos ambos... si moderas ambos ya tienes mucho ganado...
si suprimes uno de los dos, pues también...
y aunque las grasas sean más calóricas que los hidratos, los hidratos son más susceptibles de ser comidos por atracón lo que al final, si se suprime hidratos antes que grasas sales ganando más... y en el caso de las guapetonas pequeñitas que quieren pesar 58 kgs, si moderas ambos, tanto hidratos como grasas, ya tienes mucho ganado... siempre nos quedará París... y las proteínas...


----------



## kilipdg (29 Ago 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Enhorabuena, si sr!!!
> 
> Yo pase de los 85,100 a los 70 kgs en 3 meses (15 kgs)
> 
> ...



Joder 15 kilos en 3 meses? xDDD mi cuerpo se lo toma con más calma por lo que parece.


----------



## ALCOY (29 Ago 2016)

Vas bien...
pasa que cuando comencé esto un 4 de junio de 2012 no tenía ni idea de por donde iba y fui a saco siendo muy restrictivo...
cuando la 1ª semana vi que perdí 4 kgs partiendo de un peso de 85 kgs, entonces me relaje un poco y fui más racional...


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Ago 2016)

hasta cinco kilos es retención de líquidos por incremento de las reservas de glucógeno, lo cual es normal si uno lleva una dieta baja en carbos y alta en grasas normocalórica.


----------



## kilipdg (29 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hasta cinco kilos es retención de líquidos por incremento de las reservas de glucógeno, lo cual es normal si uno lleva una dieta baja en carbos y alta en grasas normocalórica.



Déjate de kilos y mira las fotos.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hasta cinco kilos es retención de líquidos por incremento de las reservas de glucógeno, lo cual es normal si uno lleva una dieta baja en carbos y alta en grasas normocalórica.



Y se están viendo sus abdominales gracias a perder líquidos...

Observa una botella de 5 litros de agua y piensa a ver si el forero de una foto a otra ha podido perder 5 litros de agua.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y se están viendo sus abdominales gracias a perder líquidos...
> 
> Observa una botella de 5 litros de agua y piensa a ver si el forero de una foto a otra ha podido perder 5 litros de agua.



Y eso pasandose por la piedra la dieta los findes...

Lo mismito que hemos experimentado todos, yo unos 12 kilos los tres primeros meses, eso si extricto. 

El fenomeno de que se vean los abdominales y perder toda la barriga es lo mas notable que se experimenta. La musculatura permanece intacta cosa que no ocurre en las dietas hipocaloricas clasicas.

Cuando me paso como este verano se que unos dos kilos son de liquido y se pierden en una semana de orden, mas no, y yo soy grande.


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Déjate de kilos y mira las fotos.



lo digo por el desliz de karlitos.

Fotos mucho más espectaculares que esas las he puesto a pares de los pacientes del doctor John Macdougall.


----------



## kilipdg (29 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> lo digo por el desliz de karlitos.
> 
> Fotos mucho más espectaculares que esas las he puesto a pares de los pacientes del doctor John Macdougall.



No sé quién es el paciente ese, yo comento los resultodos de seguir lo que se comenta en el foro este, en otros foros y otras dietas ni puta idea.


----------



## sada (29 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Para los que estén interesados en este hilo y no sepan si esto funciona o no, aquí sigue mi ejemplo.
> 
> Ya llevo casi 2 meses, vamos a hacer un pequeño balance.
> 
> ...



Comes grasa¿ qué desayunas¿ Nora :Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 18:09 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> mira que si te pesas y pesas menos...



Ya no me peso que me da miedo. 
Grasas sí o grasas no¿ qué me liáis


----------



## ALCOY (29 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> Ya no me peso que me da miedo.
> Grasas sí o grasas no¿ qué me liáis




El sector oficialista del post te dirá que sí y sin límites...
Yo en mi caso te digo que NO...

mi consejo para ti:

muévete... una persona sedentaria solo va a consumir lo de su metabolismo basal y por actividad solo van a ser 300 kcal al día...

Y moderaría ambos; tanto el consumo de carbos (y azúcares) como el consumo de grasas...


----------



## kilipdg (29 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> Comes grasa¿ qué desayunas¿ Nora :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 18:09 ----------
> 
> ...



Sí, como grasa.

Aguacates, jamón, becon, panceta, todo tipo de carnes, pescados, mayonesa casera, all i oli casero,...

Desayunar no desayuno nada, nunca he tenido hambre por las mañanas y menos ahora. Antes desayunaba por obligación, ahora que me han dado carta blanca para ayunar me pimplo 2 cafés sin azúcar hasta las 14:00h que hago la comida y listo. 

Hoy por ejemplo he comido una buena ensalada con lechuga, tomate, pimiento rojo, cebolla, atún, aguacate regado con aceite de oliva y vinagre de manzana creo que es. De segundo alitas de pollo al horno.

Para cenar me voy a hacer judías verdes con patatas hervidas y una rodaja de salmón fresco.


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Ago 2016)

Mi experiencia:

Mediana edad, dieta mediterránea quitando la grasa animal por temas de colesterol, mis cervezas, ejercicio medio a diario laborable, algún festivo suelto más duro.

El pequeño flotador siempre lo he tenido, yo lo achacaba a no hacer abdominales.

Llevo unos cuatro meses sin quitar la grasa a la carne, comiendo los antes prohibidos embutidos y yema de huevo; y casi cero azúcar y harina de trigo. Sigo comiendo aunque bastante menos pan, de centeno, y arroz integral, patatas. He aumentado verdura, frutos secos. Fruta salvo el zumo de naranja del desayuno, poca.

El caso es que me he quitado toda la grasa, se marcan todos los músculos y solo saco pellizcos de piel; me encuentro mejor en general, más despierto y ágil.

El problema; el colesterol. Me ha subido. En principio, voy a volver a dejar las grasas _malas_ y seguir con pocos hidratos. A ver si me dais ideas sobre que comer.

Estos son los datos del análisis de ahora comparados con el último que tenía, de 2012.

Colesterol total 319- 249
Triglicéridos 78 - 182
HDL 65 - 46
LDL(calculado) 238 - 167
Glucosa 72 - 75

Lo que es espectacular es lo de los triglicéridos.
Os doy más datos de los análisis si son relevantes.

Saludos y felicidades por el hilo.


----------



## lewis (29 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Mi experiencia:
> 
> Mediana edad, dieta mediterránea quitando la grasa animal por temas de colesterol, mis cervezas, ejercicio medio a diario laborable, algún festivo suelto más duro.
> 
> ...



Tu relación de triglicéridos/HDL antes (2012) era preocupante casi cutriplicabas el índice sin embargo ahora estás fenomenal.

Recuerda: Ideal Trig./HDL 2 a 1 o menos. Antes era casi 4 a 1.


----------



## sada (29 Ago 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> El sector oficialista del post te dirá que sí y sin límites...
> Yo en mi caso te digo que NO...
> 
> mi consejo para ti:
> ...



Pues justo hoy he ido a comprar panceta fresca para comer mañana

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 20:01 ----------

Si como bajo en hidratos alto en proteínas y bajo en grasas es una dukan


----------



## Johnny Drama (30 Ago 2016)

*___*

Por cierto, estoy intentando sustituir la cerveza (que me encanta) por vino tinto con gaseosa (Muy poquito vino, lo justo para darle color). Es mejor? O me da lo mismo.

Lo digo porque la composición de la gaseosa parece sana (Cero azúcares, cero hidratos...)


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ago 2016)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Por cierto, estoy intentando sustituir la cerveza (que me encanta) por vino tinto con gaseosa (Muy poquito vino, lo justo para darle color). Es mejor? O me da lo mismo.
> 
> Lo digo porque la composición de la gaseosa parece sana (Cero azúcares, cero hidratos...)



Puestos a ponernos quisquillosos la gaseosa lleva edulcorantes osea que no.

La mejor opcion es el vino. En verano me decanto por algun blanco fresquito tipo verdejo, rueda, Albariño o similar. Cuanto mas seco mejor.

Pd. Me decanto pero siguen cayendo cervezas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Ago 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> Entiendo que tanto las grasas como los hidratos refinados (y azúcares) son muy calóricos ambos... si moderas ambos ya tienes mucho ganado...
> si suprimes uno de los dos, pues también...
> y aunque las grasas sean más calóricas que los hidratos, los hidratos son más susceptibles de ser comidos por atracón lo que al final, si se suprime hidratos antes que grasas sales ganando más... y en el caso de las guapetonas pequeñitas que quieren pesar 58 kgs, si moderas ambos, tanto hidratos como grasas, ya tienes mucho ganado... siempre nos quedará París... y las proteínas...



Alcoy, sé que posteas con buena intención, pero perdona que te diga que eso que escribes no tiene ningún sentido. Te explico por qué.

Lo primero, dices que "tanto las grasas como los hidratos refinados son muy calóricos ambos".

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEC error.

Grasa = 9 kcal por gramo.

Hidratos = 4 kcal por gramo.

Como puedes ver, no puedes decir "son muy calóricos ambos". No. La grasa es más del doble de calórica.

Pero dejas fuera de tu consejo a las proteínas. Y resulta que:

Proteínas = 4 kcal por gramo.

¡Hostia! ¡Si resulta que las proteínas tienen las mismas kcal por gramo que los hidratos! Entonces, ¿por qué decir que "tanto las grasas como los hidratos refinados (y azúcares) son muy calóricos". Es una afirmación sin sentido, dado que las proteínas tienen las mismas calorías que los hidratos.

Eso por un lado. Pero por otro, además, tienes que tener en cuenta que todo lo que se ha hablado aquí, va referido al % de macronutrientes de la dieta. Si le dices a sada que modere hidratos y grasas, LE ESTÁS DICIENDO QUE AUMENTE LAS PROTEÍNAS. Pero las proteínas tienen el mismo nº de kcal. por gramo que los hidratos. : ¿No te parece un consejo un poco raro? ienso:

Un saludo y no te ofendas, sólo te señalo lo que me parece incoherente de tu consejo...


----------



## sada (30 Ago 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Alcoy, sé que posteas con buena intención, pero perdona que te diga que eso que escribes no tiene ningún sentido. Te explico por qué.
> 
> Lo primero, dices que "tanto las grasas como los hidratos refinados son muy calóricos ambos".
> 
> ...



además un exceso de proteinas no sube el ig?? eso he leído por ahí también...
entonces grasas si...no¿? parezco Rajoy ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> además un exceso de proteinas no sube el ig?? eso he leído por ahí también...
> entonces grasas si...no¿? parezco Rajoy ::



Grasas si y mucha verdura. En tu caso que no te quitas esos ultimos kilos ni a tiros tienes que acelerar un poco tu metabolismo:
- Ejercicio.
- Algun dia de semiayuno.
Han dicho por aqui que a vosotras os caen los niveles de azucar muy rapido y no podeis, pero no son tantas horas 16 algun dia suelto (eso lo hago yo a diario). Mete solo el cacao mañanero que es grasa pura a ver si asi aguantas.

Y un puñetero mes sin tomar ni patata y arroz a ver el efecto. Toma grasas sin miedo.


----------



## sada (30 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Grasas si y mucha verdura. En tu caso que no te quitas esos ultimos kilos ni a tiros tienes que acelerar un poco tu metabolismo:
> - Ejercicio.
> - Algun dia de semiayuno.
> Han dicho por aqui que a vosotras os caen los niveles de azucar muy rapido y no podeis, pero no son tantas horas 16 algun dia suelto (eso lo hago yo a diario). Mete solo el cacao mañanero que es grasa pura a ver si asi aguantas.
> ...



Si estoy pensando en hacer el semiayuno de 16 horas 1 día por semana, cenar por ejemplo a las 20 y no tomar nada hasta las 12 am.
cacao mañanero te refieres a agua+ cacao+ mantequilla + café?


----------



## kilipdg (30 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Grasas si y mucha verdura. En tu caso que no te quitas esos ultimos kilos ni a tiros tienes que acelerar un poco tu metabolismo:
> - Ejercicio.
> - Algun dia de semiayuno.
> Han dicho por aqui que a vosotras os caen los niveles de azucar muy rapido y no podeis, pero no son tantas horas 16 algun dia suelto (eso lo hago yo a diario). Mete solo el cacao mañanero que es grasa pura a ver si asi aguantas.
> ...



Yo no podría vivir sin patatas, tortilla de patatas, patata hervida, patata al caliu con all i oli, patatas bravas, patatas fritas, patatas panaderas, ...

No, no se puede, imposible ::


----------



## sada (30 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Yo no podría vivir sin patatas, tortilla de patatas, patata hervida, patata al caliu con all i oli, patatas bravas, patatas fritas, patatas panaderas, ...
> 
> No, no se puede, imposible ::



y adelgazas?


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> además un exceso de proteinas no sube el ig?? eso he leído por ahí también...
> entonces grasas si...no¿? parezco Rajoy ::



Si tu quieres que tu coche queme gasolina de 95 octanos, pues dale de 95 octanos. Si quieres que tire de 98 octanos, pues dale de 98 octanos.

Con el cuerpo pasa algo parecido.
Quieres quemar grasa? Pues dale grasa. 
Si le das proteina, no vas a quemar grasa.

Es pura fisiología humana y la gente y los ejpertos aún se hacen la picha un lío.

Tenemos 2 tipos de gasolina:
- Hidratos/Azúcares
- Grasas.

Hidratos: ideal para esfuerzos algo intensos. Lo que nos sobre, se convierte en grasa. La mayor parte del día nos lo pasamos durmiendo, conduciendo, hablando, mirando la tv, leyendo, trabajando de forma sedentaria...o sea actividades de bajo impacto y por tanto aquí los azúcares intervienen poco. A más actividad física y sobretodo intensa, más hidratos (como regla general). Pero para nuestra forma de vivir, comer según los preceptos oficialistas (60% o más de hidratos) es una aberración. No necesitamos tanto azúcar.
Grasas: gasolina preferida para el cuerpo. Puesto que es más eficiente y eficaz. Ahora mismo te podrías levantar y andar 10 kms. A tu aire, bebiendo agua, pero podrías hacerlo. 
Problema? Si no le das grasa a tu cuerpo, este quemará la mínima posible. EL cuerpo es una máquina perfecta. No puedes ingerir 1 unidad de grasa y esperar que tu cuerpo queme 2 unidades, puesto que llegará un día que tendrá un problema grave (se quedará sin grasa). El cuerpo es proactivo y si ve que le das poca grasa, entonces él quemará menos. 

O sea. Tenemos un cuerpo que:

- Come demasiados hidratos (con lo cual lo sobrante pasa a ser grasa) + comemos poca grasa (con lo cual, tu cuerpo quemará menos grasa aún).

Entonces, de donde pillamos la energía? Que coño metabolizamos para ponernos en marcha? Pues de los MÚSCULOS. O sea, de las PROTEINAS.
Y eso es antinatural. Las proteinas tienen otras funciones, pero no la de generar energía. Nos defienden, nos activan nuestro metabolismo, evitan que enfermemos, protegen nuestros órganos, funciones reguladoras...

De ahí que mucha gente que no hace nada durante el día, exclama:
" no he hecho nada y estoy molido!".

Simplemente tienen un cuerpo que tira poco de grasas y sí de proteinas (músculo). Si tu cuerpo utiliza tu músculo como fuente de energía es cuando estás alicaído, sin fuerza, sin energía... simplemente tu cuerpo te está robando aquello que tu organismo necesita para otras funciones que son muy importantes. 

Que le pasa a los que van al gym a ponerse cachas?

- Comen poca grasa
- Hidratos muy medidos (son conscientes de que engordan)
- Muchas protes: desayunan 6 huevos, se meten el doble de carne o pescado y encima se meten los suplementos de protes. 

Y aún así se quejan de que crecen poco de músculo. Se hinchan a pesas y a protes y los tíos apenas suben. 
Van a la conclusión fácil: quiero ganar músculo, entonces como protes. Cuantas más mejor. 

Y su problema es que su cuerpo quema músculo tambien. O sea, lo comido por lo servido. Ganas mucho músculo gracias al gym y los suplementos, pero lo pierdes puesto que tu cuerpo quema relativamente pocos azúcares y menos grasas.

Vamos, que en 15 años de entrenador, el caso del chico que va al gym a ponerse musculado y no ve resultados es mi pan de cada día. No entienden que con el esfuerzo que le dedican vean tan pocos resultados.

Solución:

- Menos hidratos. Y limitarse a las frutas y verduras. Puedes comerlas cada día. Yo evitaría los zumos, pero la fruta entera sin problema. 
- Protes: lo "normal". Tu carnecita durante la comida, tu pescaíto durante la cena (o al revés), alguna tortilla por ahí (desayuno o acompañando alguna comida principal), algun lacteo curado.... Nada de 6 huevos al día o de suplementos.
- Grasas: deberían ser un 50%. Cocos, aguacates, olivas, aceite, frutos secos, carnes/pescados grasos...

Con eso, tu cuerpo entenderá que tiene que ir tirando de grasas. Es fisiología, no hay más. 

Tenemos que entender que las cosas evolucionan y que no podemos quedarnos en lo de:
- no como grasa, pq la grasa engorda.
- Como muchas protes, pq así ganaré músculo.
Porqué el cuerpo humano no funciona así.

Yo llevo 3 años sin tocar una pesa. Sólo hago ejercicios con mi propio cuerpo. Y estoy mucho más robusto y fuerte que nunca. Alimentación 100%. Antes a lo mejor comía un 15-20% de grasa. Ahora me voy al 50% mínimo. 
Yo soy de complexión robusta (ex jugador de voley), con piernaza. Mi peso en los ultimos tiempos era de 78-80 kgs. Con 1'74 de altura. Se me veía fuerte, pero con algo de barriga (se me notaba por los lados, un pqueño michelin), y sin verme definido ni nada por el estilo.

A día de hoy: 73 kilos. Tengo menos volumen corporal y por tanto menos grasa que cuando tenía 17 años (ahora tengo casi 40).
7 kilos menos, pero con más brazo, con pectoral marcado y six pack. Y mi piernaza definida. 

Ojo, ignoro si tienes hipotiroidismo, hiper, alguna patologia, algun problema hormonal... pero en condiciones normales, si haces lo que recomiendo, verás resultados y pronto.


PD. Acabo de aterrizar de 15 días en Islandia.
siempre que me voy un par de semanas fuera gano 1-2 kilos. Como lo que quiero (acostumbro a hartarme de las delicatessens de otros países.)

Pero en Islandia ha sido diferente, por el tipo de país que es y por sus precios :´(

Desayuno: café
Comida: 1 plato de carne. Cordero casi siempre. Con ensalada, setas, verduras... Sin postre :´(
Eso sí, con pan. Yo no como pan nunca, pero ese pan es diferente, nada que ver con el pan blanco de ahi. Dos rebanadas, siempre con la manteguilla que te traen 
Cena: O sopa de pescado o plato de pescado (bacalao o salmón). Sin postre :´(
Y tb con pan y su mantequilla.

O sea:
Cordero. Todo el día pasturando por ahí, comiendo natural 100%. Ya de por si el cordero es un animal poco dado a que lo hormonen. Estos menos. Carne de primera calidad con su grasa excelente
Pescado: idem. Excelente.
- Pan: ahí pequé, pero siempre con mantequilla (grasa buena, que además baja el chute de insulina)
Pequé un par de veces con hamburguesa con su pan y patatas fritas.

Como estábamos todo el día de ruta, no tuvimos tentaciones en parar para merendar algo tipo té con pastas o mierdas por el estilo. 
O sea, 3 comidas (o 2 si no contamos el café del desayuno).
Y además, algun dia no cenamos y nos pusimos morados de fruta y frutos secos.

Resultado: 500 gramos menos.


----------



## walda (30 Ago 2016)

Tengo una duda. ¿Cómo se podría hacer un bizcocho pero sin usar ni azúcares ni harinas refinadas? Se me ocurre hacerlo con stevia pero para sustituir la harina no sabría qué poner...


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ago 2016)

walda dijo:


> Tengo una duda. ¿Cómo se podría hacer un bizcocho pero sin usar ni azúcares ni harinas refinadas? Se me ocurre hacerlo con stevia pero para sustituir la harina no sabría qué poner...



Si miras un poco por google o youtube y pones postres paleo, verás mil formas de hacer pasteles, galletas, pan...

Harina de almendras, por ejemplo.


----------



## walda (30 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si miras un poco por google o youtube y pones postres paleo, verás mil formas de hacer pasteles, galletas, pan...
> 
> Harina de almendras, por ejemplo.



Sí, justo acabo de ver uno de un pastel de zanahoria hecho con harina de almendras. Tiene buena pinta

Pastel de zanahoria SIN HARINA y SIN AZÚCAR | Recetas light - YouTube


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ago 2016)

walda dijo:


> Sí, justo acabo de ver uno de un pastel de zanahoria hecho con harina de almendras. Tiene buena pinta
> 
> Pastel de zanahoria SIN HARINA y SIN AZÚCAR | Recetas light - YouTube



La ventaja, es que a parte de nutrirte más, sacian un montón respecto a la bollería industrial de harinas y azúcares refinados.


----------



## lewis (30 Ago 2016)

A ver que esto está interesante, estoy preparando una media maratón pero veo que en los entrenos no avanzo, salgo en ayunas, y cuando hago tiradas 15km. los 5 últimos vuelvo extenuado y por lo que he visto saco la conclusión de que tengo vacíos los depósitos de glucógeno. 
Ahora viene la pregunta: ¿Peco con los carbohidratos rápidos arroz, pasta, patatas una semana para recargar como me comenta toda la gente que se dedica a esto o tiro de más de "nuestras" comidas hidratos/grasas?


----------



## MAUSER (30 Ago 2016)

Los que os quitéis carbohidratos no los podéis compensar con más proteína, porque el cuerpo entonces quema la proteína en forma de glucosa. Tenéis que aumentar con grasas. 

Yo estuve comiendo mal y me subieron mucho los trigliceridos etc. (puse los resultados anteriormente) 

Ahora estudio mi cuerpo, y cuando como mucha proteína si al día siguiente al levantarme me tomo el azúcar está por los 97/99. Si dejo la proteína en unos 65 /70 gramos (ya que yo peso 75), el azúcar me baja sobre 79/80 que está ok.

Una cosa de los huevos. Ahora tomo todos los días 4 yemas de huevos ecológicos, crudas y están buenas. Y las claras las tiro porque es mucha proteína (subida de la glucosa, prefiero tomar otras cosas proteicas con más alimento y nutrientes que las claras), son infinitamente mejor los aminoácidos y demás nutrientes de las yemas.

Otra cosa de los huevos, si los fríes o los cueces (Huevo duro) el colesterol de la yema se oxida y los demás nutrientes también y te estás metiendo mierda al cuerpo, subida de colesterol malo y trigliceridos y bajada del HDL. hay que tomarlos crudos.

Esta es mi experiencia, voy sacando algunas cosas que se nos pasan por alto.

Mis grasas buenas, son los cocos y el aceite de coco, aguacate, quesos con leche cruda, frutos secos, sardinas, aceite de oliva VE, etc.. como veis son alimentos poco procesados y no calentados.

Mis buena fuente de proteína el concentrado de suero de leche por muchas razones, prefiero tirar las claras de los 4 huevos y las yemas echarlas en un batido con concentrado de suero de leche... para mi es un superalimento.
Beneficios de la Proteína de Lactosuero: Optimiza su Salud y Longevidad

Y así todo


----------



## ALCOY (30 Ago 2016)

En mi caso no prohíbo totalmente ni los hidratos refinados, ni las grasas...
ya comenté que aunque los hidratos supongan 4 kcal por gr y las grasas el doble, la realidad es que como los atracones y los vicios se dan con los hidratos, acaban siendo peores los hidratos que las grasas...
en el caso de las protes aunque sean 4 kcal por gr, tampoco es como para darse atracones de protes...

Por eso en mi caso hago barra libre de prote que nunca jamás me significará atracón sino comer a saciedad, moderación en hidratos refinados y no tengo ningún problema en comerme 50-100 grs de pan o un par de birras y moderación en las grasas que no digo que no las consuma... eso es lo que a mí me ha funcionado... y supongo que también le funcionará a las personas que no le funciona la dinámica de este post como es el caso de sada que pesa 1 kg más que cuando comía hidratos refinados con moderación...


----------



## sada (30 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si tu quieres que tu coche queme gasolina de 95 octanos, pues dale de 95 octanos. Si quieres que tire de 98 octanos, pues dale de 98 octanos.
> 
> Con el cuerpo pasa algo parecido.
> Quieres quemar grasa? Pues dale grasa.
> ...



Gracias por el trabajo. Me encanta leeros. 
Hoy comí panceta fresca frita y un huevo frito ah y un chorizo en rodajas. De postres bixcocho con mantequilla y pipas

---------- Post added 30-ago-2016 at 16:36 ----------




walda dijo:


> Tengo una duda. ¿Cómo se podría hacer un bizcocho pero sin usar ni azúcares ni harinas refinadas? Se me ocurre hacerlo con stevia pero para sustituir la harina no sabría qué poner...



El que yo hago està de muerte.
6 huevos 2 bolsas de harina de almendra o almendra molida de mercadona ralladura de limón 4 c de xilitol ( con estevia sabe ácido ) 1cc de bicarbonato o royal y 125 gro de mantequilla que derrito en el micro. Bato todo con la batidora de aspas de las q se usan para montar claras y lo meto al horno 180 grados 40 minutos 
Lo conservas en la nevera

---------- Post added 30-ago-2016 at 16:55 ----------

Comer un 50 % de grasa o más me resulta difícil. No cada día voy a comer aguacates o cocos y el aceite de coco pues como mucho una canción en el café


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Yo no podría vivir sin patatas, tortilla de patatas, patata hervida, patata al caliu con all i oli, patatas bravas, patatas fritas, patatas panaderas, ...
> 
> No, no se puede, imposible ::



No es estrictamente necesario, pero ayuda dejarlo uno o dos meses cuando quieres pegarle un empujon a perder kilos.

Yo introduje la patata a los cuatro o cinco meses porque la bascula iba en picado. Arroz una vez a la semana no deje de tomarlo nunca.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Ago 2016)

rauxa, joder, deja de hacer el ridículo, de dónde sacas que si una dieta es alta en carbos entonces el cuerpo tiene que utilizar la proteína de los músculos.

Es que te estas meando y cagando en el Guyton y en la experiencia de millones de personas.

¿qué comen los ciclistas para sus megamaratones? 

Patinas por todos lados.

Cualquier teoría que tengas debe incluir la experiencia de miles de años de millones de personas alimentándose a base de arroz, trigo, avena, sorgo, tef, patatas, yuca, etc, etc, etc (formando el grueso de las calorías de las respectivas dietas, 70% mínimo).


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ago 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> rauxa, joder, deja de hacer el ridículo, de dónde sacas que si una dieta es alta en carbos entonces el cuerpo tiene que utilizar la proteína de los músculos.
> 
> Es que te estas meando y cagando en el Guyton y en la experiencia de millones de personas.
> 
> ...




Tontín, que yo sepa Sada no es ciclista ni se pasa 6 horas al día haciendo deporte a alta intensidad. Y los consejos que aquí damos no son para deportistas de élite (que dicho sea de paso, puesto que me dedico a ello, muy sano no es).

Una dieta alta en hidratos (que no terminamos quemando), si la combinamos con una dieta baja en grasas, el cuerpo termina utilizando el músculo sí o sí como fuente de energía. Es de cajón y de primero de fisiología. 

Ya te hemos enlazado los estudios de Jason Jung, donde explica muy bien pq los asiáticos que se hinchan a arroz, no han engordado hasta los últimos 30 años. Hay unas cuantas variables que hacen que la insulina no se dispare tanto (ayuno, comer pocas veces, no comer procesados, mezclar con grasa...), y que por tanto no derivemos a una obesidad.

Estaría bien, ya que se te ve leído, que leas algunos de los estudios de Jung, y los critiques y ahí vemos si es que los que estamos equivocados somos el 90% de los que escribimos en este hilo.


----------



## LeeMarvin (30 Ago 2016)

D. 2 cafés. 1 litro de te
C. Lata de ventresca, lata de sardinillas, mini lata de aceitunas. Las he acompañado con 2 tostaditas de pan integral, porque me sabía muy salado.
C. Bróculi salteado con filete de ternera cortado a tiras y champis. Dos trocitos de queso de cabra.


----------



## Ragnar (30 Ago 2016)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> D. 2 cafés. 1 litro de te
> C. Lata de ventresca, lata de sardinillas, mini lata de aceitunas. Las he acompañado con 2 tostaditas de pan integral, porque me sabía muy salado.
> C. Bróculi salteado con filete de ternera cortado a tiras y champis. Dos trocitos de queso de cabra.



::

Comes como un pajarito.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Ago 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> *Otra cosa de los huevos, si los fríes o los cueces (Huevo duro) el colesterol de la yema se oxida y los demás nutrientes también y te estás metiendo mierda al cuerpo, subida de colesterol malo y trigliceridos y bajada del HDL. hay que tomarlos crudos.
> 
> Esta es mi experiencia, voy sacando algunas cosas que se nos pasan por alto.
> 
> ...



El huevo tiene probablemente el mayor grado de digestibilidad entre los alimentos, esto quiere decir que es bastante improbable que se modifiquen y alteren sus nutrientes con la cocción. Cocción normal se entiende que la de un huevo suele ser alrededor de unos 10 minutos.

El concentrado de suero no es un alimento sino un suplemento, yo no te aconsejo que sustituyas ningún alimento para tomarlo. Yo lo suelo tomar pero como complemento alimenticio y sin pasarme demasiado. Es una proteina de muy rápida asimilación así que sustituir constantemente alimentos con proteinas de lenta asimilación (huevos, leche, carne, etc) por el concentrado es un grave error que a la larga puede traerte consecuencias pero como digo siempre allá cada cual que es su cuerpo.

Yo solo lo tomo justo cuando me levanto (que el cuerpo está en estado catabólico y necesita rapidamente nutrientes) y después de entrenar. En los demás momentos no tiene sentido para mí.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (31 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo llevo 3 años sin tocar una pesa. Sólo hago ejercicios con mi propio cuerpo. Y estoy mucho más robusto y fuerte que nunca. Alimentación 100%. Antes a lo mejor comía un 15-20% de grasa. Ahora me voy al 50% mínimo.
> Yo soy de complexión robusta (ex jugador de voley), con piernaza. Mi peso en los ultimos tiempos era de 78-80 kgs. Con 1'74 de altura. Se me veía fuerte, pero con algo de barriga (se me notaba por los lados, un pqueño michelin), y sin verme definido ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> A día de hoy: 73 kilos. Tengo menos volumen corporal y por tanto menos grasa que cuando tenía 17 años (ahora tengo casi 40).
> 7 kilos menos, pero con más brazo, con pectoral marcado y six pack. Y mi piernaza definida.



O sea mides 1'74 y pesas 73 kilos, y dices que no estás especialmente musculado, además vives de ser entrenador personal, osea que tienes tiempo para cuidarte.
Lo siento, pero tú y yo, estamos en otro nivel. Me reafirmo en mi dieta mediterránea.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> O sea mides 1'74 y pesas 73 kilos, y dices que no estás especialmente musculado, además vives de ser entrenador personal, osea que tienes tiempo para cuidarte.
> Lo siento, pero tú y yo, estamos en otro nivel. Me reafirmo en mi dieta mediterránea.



A ver ya lo digo yo... ese comentario de retarded a que viene?

Yo creo que aqui nadie se lee el titulo del hilo y suelta la primera parida que le sale.


----------



## Cormac (31 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver ya lo digo yo... ese comentario de retarded a que viene?
> 
> Yo creo que aqui nadie se lee el titulo del hilo y suelta la primera parida que le sale.



Mira tontito maleducado. A mí por internet no me vas a venir con chulerias. No tiene ningún mérito y me cuesta ponerme a tu altura.
Pues tiene que ver y mucho. Ha estado dándonos lecciones de como alimentarse, diciendo y repitiendo que desde que se alimenta de grasas tiene mejor físico que nunca y ahora salta con que mide 1'74 y pesa 73 kilos y eso que ha perdido medio kilo en Islandia. Ese peso lo entendería estando musculado, pero él mismo dice que no es así.
Sólo digo que él y yo estamos en otro nivel, nada mas.
Quizás esto me ayude a entender mejor el hilo.
Tengo un grupo de whatsapp con gente del gimnasio y que hacemos crossfit (en plan amateur), Running, otros nadan, etc...
Muchos de ellos ponen lo que comen (muchos de ellos bastante mal a mi modo de ver), con pizzas, etc...
Casi ninguno tiene sobrepeso (Rauxa sí lo tiene)
Por eso vuelvo a repetir, que estoy en otro nivel (superior) al de Rauxa.
Con esto, digo que se me han terminado de abrir los ojos.
Dieta mediterránea, controlar las cantidades de acuerdo a tu actividad, comida lo mas natural posible, integral siempre que se pueda y grasas buenas.
Tampoco me voy muy lejos de la dieta vuestra por otra parte, pero seguiré comiendo sin remordimientos mis dos días de pasta integral y mis dos días de legumbres (garbanzos, judías, lentejas), mis patatas cocidas, mi pan integral hecho por mí a diario, etc...
Para una persona sedentaria, necesitará otra dieta. Es algo que se os olvida. Las dietas deben ser siempre personalizadas y adecuadas a cada persona.
Pueden seguir con su hilo atiborrandose de panceta y mantequilla.
Un saludo.


----------



## Rauxa (31 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> O sea mides 1'74 y pesas 73 kilos, y dices que no estás especialmente musculado, además vives de ser entrenador personal, osea que tienes tiempo para cuidarte.
> Lo siento, pero tú y yo, estamos en otro nivel. Me reafirmo en mi dieta mediterránea.



Parece que alguien no acaba de entender las cosas....
No he dicho en ningún sitio que no esté especialmente musculado. He dicho que en los últimos tiempos he perdido grasa, ergo, se me ve más definido. 
He dicho que marco más pectoral, mejor brazo y six pack. 
Y el hecho que no levante una pesa no significa que no haga deporte. Me dedico a hacer entrenamientos intervalicos de alta intensidad, sin material o lo que encuentro en cualquier parque o bosque. Flexiones, saltos, trepar, sprintar....
Para que tengas una noción de mi condición física, puedo hacer 100 flexiones seguidas sin parar, 28 dominadas seguidas y conservo un detente horizontal de 3 metros. Además de correr los 10 kms en 40 minutos. 

Mi objetivo no es más que el de tener un % de grasa óptimo para mi edad y condición y tener un cuerpo lo suficientemente fuerte para mis actividades diarias y para los cánones standard de salud. 

Mi objetivo no es hacer que mi brazo pase de medir 25 cms a 27. No voy al gimnasio a matarme a pesas y a hacer series sin ton ni son de press banca, curl de biceps... ni me tomo 6 claras de huevo, ni el batido de protes, para poder subir 1 kilito más de músculo. 

Dieta mediterranea? Qué entiendes tu por dieta mediterranea?
Sigues la "dieta mediterranea" inventada por los usanos o la "diet mediterranea", originaria? (italia)

Dieta mediterranea usana: comida real + harinas en la base + poca grasa.
Dieta mediterranea original: comida real + NO harinas + grasa animal

---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 10:19 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Mira tontito maleducado. A mí por internet no me vas a venir con chulerias. No tiene ningún mérito y me cuesta ponerme a tu altura.
> Pues tiene que ver y mucho. Ha estado dándonos lecciones de como alimentarse, diciendo y repitiendo que desde que se alimenta de grasas tiene mejor físico que nunca y ahora salta con que mide 1'74 y pesa 73 kilos y eso que ha perdido medio kilo en Islandia. Ese peso lo entendería estando musculado, pero él mismo dice que no es así.
> Sólo digo que él y yo estamos en otro nivel, nada mas.
> Quizás esto me ayude a entender mejor el hilo.
> ...



Que sí, que estoy musculado. Hace 10 años estaba musculado pero tenía un 18% de grasa (hacía pesas 3 días semana, jugaba a voley...)
A día de hoy, tengo un 12% de grasa que por mi morfotipo es perfecto. Y gracias a los cambios de los últimos años que he implementado en mi alimentación, he ganado más músculo aún y si esto lo combinamos con mis sesiones de HIIT, creo que podrás deducir que mi condición física, muy mala no será.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Mira tontito maleducado. A mí por internet no me vas a venir con chulerias. No tiene ningún mérito y me cuesta ponerme a tu altura.
> Pues tiene que ver y mucho. Ha estado dándonos lecciones de como alimentarse, diciendo y repitiendo que desde que se alimenta de grasas tiene mejor físico que nunca y ahora salta con que mide 1'74 y pesa 73 kilos y eso que ha perdido medio kilo en Islandia. Ese peso lo entendería estando musculado, pero él mismo dice que no es así.
> Sólo digo que él y yo estamos en otro nivel, nada mas.
> Quizás esto me ayude a entender mejor el hilo.
> ...



'Tontito maleducado' uy lo q ma dixo, voy a llorar a un rincon

Ahora en serio, el hilo lo dice claro esto va de quitarse los kilos sobrantes y mejorar la salud en lo posible.

Yo ahora no hago deporte pero tengo un trabajo muy fisico. Jornadas maratonianas subiendo escaleras, mucho peso en material y tengo mucha mas energia y vitalidad que hace unos años.

Antes nadaba, corria y jugaba baloncesto, y estaba siempre con dolores musculares y articulares. Fue cambiar alimentacion y se me fue todo tipo de inflamaciones.

Que a ti te vaya bien comer asi no significa que le vaya a todo el mundo. Probablemente si no hicieses tanto deporte te lo tendrias que replantear.

Reitero que has hecho una estupidez de comentario (que aqui en internet puede quedar bien) pero hay suficientes argumentos en este hilo y las experiencias de muchos donde se explican la enormes mejoras fisicas de cada uno (haciendo y sin hacer deporte). Sinceramente lo tuyo ha sido un comentario gratuito.


----------



## sada (31 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tontín, que yo sepa Sada no es ciclista ni se pasa 6 horas al día haciendo deporte a alta intensidad. Y los consejos que aquí damos no son para deportistas de élite (que dicho sea de paso, puesto que me dedico a ello, muy sano no es).
> 
> Una dieta alta en hidratos (que no terminamos quemando), si la combinamos con una dieta baja en grasas, el cuerpo termina utilizando el músculo sí o sí como fuente de energía. Es de cajón y de primero de fisiología.
> 
> ...



más bien paso 8 horas con el culo sentado en la oficina. ::

---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 09:17 ----------

Rauxa Karlos y demás...esto se soluciona viendo vuestras fotos ::::::
simplemente para ver si estáis en lo cierto, a nivel informativo obviamente


----------



## kilipdg (31 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> más bien paso 8 horas con el culo sentado en la oficina. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 09:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu lo que quieres es ver más torsos desnudos, con el mio no te basta o qué?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (31 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> más bien paso 8 horas con el culo sentado en la oficina. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 09:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Eso iba a decir yo...:: ¡¡sin fotos no nos creemos nada!!!


----------



## sada (31 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Tu lo que quieres es ver más torsos desnudos, con el mio no te basta o qué?



yo estoy aprendiendo y toda información es poca. o

hablando de aprender..ideas por fa para comer más grasa y menos prote. ideas para cenas sobre todo??'


----------



## Pichorrica (31 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> yo estoy aprendiendo y toda información es poca. o
> 
> hablando de aprender..ideas por fa para comer más grasa y menos prote. ideas para cenas sobre todo??'



Pues yo por ejemplo, cuando hago salteado o revuelto de verduras, le meto una buena cucharada de manteca de cerdo jabugo cuando ya esta. Después te comes unas nueces y un aguacate y ya tienes grasa buena para dar y tomar en una sola comida


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Ago 2016)

sada dijo:


> yo estoy aprendiendo y toda información es poca. o
> 
> hablando de aprender..ideas por fa para comer más grasa y menos prote. ideas para cenas sobre todo??'



Yo esque por las noches me hincho a cruciferas, brocoli rehogado o al vapor, col igual, con mucho aove, a veces ensalada con aguacate. Y acompaño con carne o pescado mas pescado tipo sardina, caballa, bacaladitos. Alguna noche casqueria, higaditos con ajos tiernos o encebollados p.e. sangre con cebolla, mucha tortilla (anoche de champiñones) y algun fruto seco acompañando.

El truco esta en ningun hidrato por la noche salvo el de la verdura y frutos secos, y mas grasa, aove, frutos secos, sardina y casqueria tambien son grasos. La fruta no la toco por la noche, una pieza en la comida. Verdura en comida y cena.

Los findes si tomo patata y arroz.


----------



## LeeMarvin (31 Ago 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> ::
> 
> Comes como un pajarito.



Y aún así no logro bajar de peso. :´(
Matizo, he perdido volumen. Y el pantalón flojea. Intento un mix de bajo en carbos y baja en cantidad de lunes a jueves. Llevo así desde enero, con excepción de vacaciones y los findes. No hago deporte pero camino mucho y no hay modo de perder los kilos que cogí al dejar de fumar. Debe ser la mediana edad o que se yo:´(


----------



## Rauxa (31 Ago 2016)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Y aún así no logro bajar de peso. :´(
> Matizo, he perdido volumen. Y el pantalón flojea. Intento un mix de bajo en carbos y baja en cantidad de lunes a jueves. Llevo así desde enero, con excepción de vacaciones y los findes. No hago deporte pero camino mucho y no hay modo de perder los kilos que cogí al dejar de fumar. Debe ser la mediana edad o que se yo:´(



Si comes poco, quemas poco. 
Si comes mucho, quemás más.

Si comes mal engordas.
Come mucho (por tu hambre) y bien y adelgazarás.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (31 Ago 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Eso iba a decir yo...:: ¡¡sin fotos no nos creemos nada!!!



Elenita, su nuevo avatar y su actitud sugieren desesperación de la mala... me preocupa ienso:

* quiero decir más desesperación de la implícita en un hincha del Pateti


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (31 Ago 2016)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> Elenita, su nuevo avatar y su actitud sugieren desesperación de la mala... me preocupa ienso:
> 
> * quiero decir más desesperación de la implícita en un hincha del Pateti



Qué observador...::
Si yo te contara... :S:S:´(
Lo del pateti te lo perdono por ser tú :|

---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 13:52 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Si comes poco, quemas poco.
> Si comes mucho, quemás más.
> 
> Si comes mal engordas.
> Come mucho (por tu hambre) y bien y adelgazarás.



Pues vaya plan ::

Yo llevo ya unas dos semanas que como muy poco...no tengo hambre, otra vez igual... :S. Parecía que me volvía el apetito pero ya estoy de nuevo que como mucho hago una comida decente al día, y el resto me sobra, no comería. Pero no estoy cansada. Es raro, porque sano no puede ser pero me encuentro bien.ienso: ¿Qué hago? ¿hago caso a mi cuerpo o me fuerzo un poco??
¿No hay nada para abrir el apetito?? ¿¿O algo que alimente más?:S


----------



## Rauxa (31 Ago 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Qué observador...::
> Si yo te contara... :S:S:´(
> Lo del pateti te lo perdono por ser tú :|
> 
> ...



Aquí hablamos de forma general. Ignoro si tienes algún problema hormonal o algo así.
Aquí decimos que uno coma por su hambre y que comiendo bien (buenas grasas), uno se sacia más y termina comiendo menos a lo largo de los días.

Yo ahora aun estoy en ayunas y en 1 hora comeré:

- Revueltos de huevos (3), con 10 tiras de bacon, calabacín, setas, cebolla, pimiento, con olivas y frutos secos de postre. 
Cuando me hago eso, normalmente ni ceno. Es una comida muy densa a nivel de calorías, pero eso me hace que ni cene. O sea, a lo largo del día termino comiendo poco, pero siempre en función de mi hambre real.

Si tu has estado muchos años haciendo las cosas "mal", puedes tener ya algun problema tipo "tumba metabolica", un ppio de hipotiroidismo o algo crónico... y ahí sí que falta un profesional que entienda del tema.

si comes "bien", poco y te ves con fuerza y energía, no le veo mayor problema.


----------



## Pichorrica (31 Ago 2016)

A mi me esta pasando todo lo contrario, estoy entrenando mucho y haciendo travesias largas(>4km) y me como todo lo que pille por mi casa. Casi que cada día me toca hacer compra grande de comida

Pero es como dice Rauxa, porque estoy comiendo muchísimo y aun así he adelgazado. Hr ganado músculos en brazos y espalda de tanto nadar pero he bajado peso


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (31 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aquí hablamos de forma general. Ignoro si tienes algún problema hormonal o algo así.
> Aquí decimos que uno coma por su hambre y que comiendo bien (buenas grasas), uno se sacia más y termina comiendo menos a lo largo de los días.
> 
> Yo ahora aun estoy en ayunas y en 1 hora comeré:
> ...



Mis últimos análisis son de hará unos cuantos meses y todo bien, tema hormonal perfecto, pero me haré otros por si acaso.
Bien sí, proteínas, y grasas y poco o nada de procesados, azúcar, harinas... verdura, algo de fruta, poco arroz y poca legumbre. Aún así desayuno un poco, luego otro poco, como un plato de algo al medio día y a veces ni ceno o como mucho ceno ensalada. No sé yo :S
Bueno, pediré análisis y os cuento, pero en serio que hay días que ni probaría bocado. :vomito:


----------



## Rauxa (31 Ago 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> A mi me esta pasando todo lo contrario, estoy entrenando mucho y haciendo travesias largas(>4km) y me como todo lo que pille por mi casa. Casi que cada día me toca hacer compra grande de comida
> 
> Pero es como dice Rauxa, porque estoy comiendo muchísimo y aun así he adelgazado. Hr ganado músculos en brazos y espalda de tanto nadar pero he bajado peso



Estás haciendo mucho deporte así que terminas comiendo más.

En lugar de 
comer 2500 calorias
quemar 2500 calorías

Estás en :
3000 calorías ingeridas
3000 calorías gastadas
(es un ejemplo)

O sea, el cuerpo siempre busca su equilibrio (homeostasis). Siempre terminas quemando lo mismo que lo que ingieres.

Has adelgazado? (o sea, pierdes grasa, ganas músculo).

Eso significa que has comido "bien". Poca insulina liberada, por tanto poco o nulo almacenamiento de grasa y aumento de la musculatura.
Evidentmente si siempre sigues el mismo tipo de entreno, tu ganancia de musculo tiene un limite. Pero te irás manteniendo sin problema (hagas o no deporte), siempre y cuando continues comiendo bien.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 14:09 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Mis últimos análisis son de hará unos cuantos meses y todo bien, tema hormonal perfecto, pero me haré otros por si acaso.
> Bien sí, proteínas, y grasas y poco o nada de procesados, azúcar, harinas... verdura, algo de fruta, poco arroz y poca legumbre. Aún así desayuno un poco, luego otro poco, como un plato de algo al medio día y a veces ni ceno o como mucho ceno ensalada. No sé yo :S
> Bueno, pediré análisis y os cuento, pero en serio que hay días que ni probaría bocado. :vomito:



Pues entonces no te preocupes. Piensa que cada uno tiene un morfotipo y tu eres de las que comiendo poco y bien se sacia rápido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Estás haciendo mucho deporte así que terminas comiendo más.
> 
> En lugar de
> comer 2500 calorias
> ...



Es que si no recuerdo mal su peso dijo ella que eran 54 kilos. Precisamente comiendo 'bien' su cuerpo le dice que con ese poco tiene bastante, su metabolismo basal tiene que ser muy bajo (por debajo de las 1.500 cal). Es imposible que no se sacie comiendo la mitad que cualquiera de nosotros.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (31 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es que si no recuerdo mal su peso dijo ella que eran 54 kilos. Precisamente comiendo 'bien' su cuerpo le dice que con ese poco tiene bastante, su metabolismo basal tiene que ser muy bajo (por debajo de las 1.500 cal). Es imposible que no se sacie comiendo la mitad que cualquiera de nosotros.



53... Y esta semana no me.he pesado, pero en este último mes-dos meses bajé kilo y algo (es que me peso cada mucho), suelo estar en 54-55. 
Como.la enfermera me dijo que comiese más... Pero sin hambre y sin sentirme mal no voy a forzar.


----------



## sada (31 Ago 2016)

a ver si me compro las tiras esas de la cetosis en la farmacia. alguna marca o tipo especial?


----------



## Pichorrica (31 Ago 2016)

Exacto, he perdido grasa y ganado músculo

Con decirte que a poco que esté el agua fría o me pille corrientes frías nadando salgo del agua como los pajarillos de frío


----------



## Rauxa (31 Ago 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El huevo tiene probablemente el mayor grado de digestibilidad entre los alimentos, esto quiere decir que es bastante improbable que se modifiquen y alteren sus nutrientes con la cocción. Cocción normal se entiende que la de un huevo suele ser alrededor de unos 10 minutos.
> 
> El concentrado de suero no es un alimento sino un suplemento, yo no te aconsejo que sustituyas ningún alimento para tomarlo. Yo lo suelo tomar pero como complemento alimenticio y sin pasarme demasiado. Es una proteina de muy rápida asimilación así que sustituir constantemente alimentos con proteinas de lenta asimilación (huevos, leche, carne, etc) por el concentrado es un grave error que a la larga puede traerte consecuencias pero como digo siempre allá cada cual que es su cuerpo.
> 
> ...



Tienes pruebas de esto? Estado catabólico cuanto uno se levanta?
TE has mirado tus parámatros cuando te acuestas y te los vuelves a mirar justo cuando te levantas?
Estaría bien poder verlos para ver realmente esa necesidad imperiosa de nutrientes que tiene tu cuerpo.


----------



## MAUSER (31 Ago 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tienes pruebas de esto? Estado catabólico cuanto uno se levanta?
> TE has mirado tus parámatros cuando te acuestas y te los vuelves a mirar justo cuando te levantas?
> Estaría bien poder verlos para ver realmente esa necesidad imperiosa de nutrientes que tiene tu cuerpo.



Yo le iba a preguntar varias cosas, pero pasé... como lo del huevo que por mucho que lo cuezas no se modifica o alteran sus nutrientes. Los expertos dicen lo contrario.

Lo del catabolismo cuando te levantas, lo mismo, es todo lo contrario un buen sueño y genera posiblemente glutatión y hasta Hormona del crecimiento...

Y que el concentrado de suero no es un alimento, que es un suplemento, ahí ya me ha dado la risa y me he meado. 

No es un alimento porque no alimenta jajajaj, lee el aminograma y verás si es un alimento, podrías no comer ninguna otra clase de proteína y con el concentrado de suero de leche tener proteínas sanas y superasimilables de sobra. Para que las cosas sean alimentos hay que masticarlas, jeje

La gente guarda latunes para el MADMAX, yo tengo siete kilos de WHEY, que ahora lo regalan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Ago 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo le iba a preguntar varias cosas, pero pasé... como lo del huevo que por mucho que lo cuezas no se modifica o alteran sus nutrientes. Los expertos dicen lo contrario.
> 
> Lo del catabolismo cuando te levantas, lo mismo, es todo lo contrario un buen sueño y genera posiblemente glutatión y hasta Hormona del crecimiento...
> 
> ...



Antes de que entre Zapatitos ya voy yo diciendo...PERO COMO OS TOMAIS ESA MIERDA.!!

A Zapatitos le tengo que dar la razon de que eso es un suplemento.

La proteina de la leche de vaca ya da ciertos problemillas en la leche natural. Tiene el triple de concentracion que por ejemplo la leche materna, ademas de que no tiene la misma composicion quimica. Esta detras de alergias, un buen numero de autoinmunes y hay sospechas fundadas de que afecta al sistema nervioso (en personas sensibles). Un famoso estudio vegano incluso le daba propiedades carcinogenas (para luego extenderlo a todas las proteinas de forma falaz...en fin).

Evidentemente que es un suplemento, ya que las concentraciones de mas del 80% no las vas a encontrar en la leche ni ningun otro alimento de origen natural.

Ademas para su 'purificacion' en un gran numero de marcas se utilizan medios quimicos otras filtrados ceramicos. A ver quien tiene cojones a saber como la obtienen (el procedimiento mas barato fijo). 

No me quiero ni imaginar los efectos a largo plazo de 'precisamente' esa proteina por muy limpio que sea su procesado.


----------



## Visillera (31 Ago 2016)

Ayer estuve con una amiga en un CArrefour. Me dice que quiere algo saciante y discreto para la oficina y se pone a mirar yogures líquidos. Empiezo a cortocicuitar y me da por mirar los azúcares (26 gr por yogur), una bestialidad. La cantidad de latas de refresco y guarrerías que he dejado de comprar por mirar lo del azúcar


----------



## MAUSER (31 Ago 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Antes de que entre Zapatitos ya voy yo diciendo...PERO COMO OS TOMAIS ESA MIERDA.!!
> 
> A Zapatitos le tengo que dar la razon de que eso es un suplemento.
> 
> ...



No, el concentrado de suero de leche viene del suero de los quesos, durante la fabricación de éstos se extrae el suero, no de la leche y se filtra en frío a baja presión, no es un alimento desnaturalizado, lee un poco anda. y ademas de suplemento, es un muy buen alimento y mucho mejor que la leche al no contener lactosa prácticamente.
Si muchos doctores y especialistas como el famoso doctor Mercola con base científica, dicen que es bueno, me quedaré con lo que dicen ellos, espero no os importe. Vosotros tomar lo que queráis ya sabéis que me la suda y tal.

Beneficios de la Proteína de Lactosuero: Optimiza su Salud y Longevidad

---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 20:33 ----------

La proteína de lactosuero de alta calidad contiene todos los aminoácidos esenciales, y para colmo, tiene el rating más alto en cuanto a calidad entre todas las proteínas, por lo que es un alimento valioso para la salud, longevidad y ejercicio.

La proteína de lactosuero es un subproducto del proceso de fabricación del queso. En un momento se tiraba o se utilizaba para alimentar a los animales, pero los investigadores más tarde se descubrieron que tenía algunos beneficios de salud muy importantes. Como se mencionó en el artículo destacado:1

"El Dr. Gustavo Bounous en la Universidad McGill de Canadá... descubrió que los ratones alimentados con un concentrado de lactosuero [Nota del editor: no aislado de lactosuero] noto una mejor inmunidad a las enfermedades. El jugador clave en el lactosuero que impulsa el sistema inmunológico, resultó ser un antioxidante llamado glutatión.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 20:35 ----------

Los Muchos Beneficios para la Salud de la Proteína de Suero

La proteína de suero ha sido objeto de amplio estudio, que revela una impresionante serie de beneficios, como se menciona en el artículo de Authority Nutrition.2

Al ser una proteína de alta calidad, fácilmente digerible, es un complemento ideal para el entrenamiento de fuerza y entrenamiento en intervalos de alta intensidad (HIIT por sus siglas en inglés), promover el crecimiento muscular y la producción de la hormona del crecimiento humano (HGH por sus siglas en inglés). Los estudios muestran que cuando se consume lactosuero también puede:

Ayudar a disminuir la presión arterial si tiene sobrepeso y/o hipertensión

Apoyar los niveles normales de azúcar en la sangre y aumentar la sensibilidad a la insulina en las personas con diabetes tipo 2
Reducir la inflamación, incluyendo la inflamación asociada con la enfermedad inflamatoria intestinal. En este último caso, los investigadores han sugerido que sus acciones protectoras pueden ser el resultado de la estimulación de la síntesis de las mucinas intestinales y de la modificación de la composición de la microflora

Ayudar a normalizar su peso. La proteína de lactosuero no solo lo mantiene satisfecho, sino que también reduce la sensación de hambre, aumenta el metabolismo, lo que le permite quemar más calorías y lo ayuda a mantener la masa muscular, mientras elimina el exceso de depósitos de grasa

*Un kilo sale a 10 y pico euros, 5 kilos 35, vosotros os lo perdéis.*


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Ago 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> No, el concentrado de suero de leche viene del suero de los quesos, durante la fabricación de éstos se extrae el suero, no de la leche y se filtra en frío a baja presión, no es un alimento desnaturalizado, lee un poco anda. y ademas de suplemento, es un muy buen alimento y mucho mejor que la leche al no contener lactosa prácticamente.
> Si muchos doctores y especialistas como el famoso doctor Mercola con base científica, dicen que es bueno, me quedaré con lo que dicen ellos, espero no os importe. Vosotros tomar lo que queráis ya sabéis que me la suda y tal.
> 
> Beneficios de la Proteína de Lactosuero: Optimiza su Salud y Longevidad
> ...



Que si que es cojonuda, pero que yo sepa el queso no sale del semen de ballena. Es mas en los ultimos e innovadores procesos industriales se saltan el paso del queso.

En realidad no teneis ni puta idea de lo que tomais ni como lo obtienen.

La leche puede ser coagulada por medio de presión, por acidificación química o de bacterias acidolácticas y mediante el uso de enzimas. 

Y segun el formato en que se consuma:
-Lactosuero natural
-Productos del lactosuero
Concentrado o polvo de lactosuero: Natural, endulzado, desmineralizado, desproteinizado y deslactosado
-Concentrado o polvo de proteínas del suero: Desmineralizado, deslactosado y desmineralizado-deslactosado.

Nada de nada, natural de la muerte. Y eso no es todo:

Como los volúmenes que generalmente se producen de suero líquido son muy grandes, no pueden ser elaborados en forma inmediata. Por eso se realizan procedimientos físicos y/o químicos de bajo costo que permiten mantener el suero no refrigerado, sin que sufra alteraciones microbiológicas.

Esto lo he sacado de una pagina de un laboratorio, pero no he conseguido encontrar cual es ese conservante quimico tan barato.

La putada es que es un producto muy perecedero.

Lo dicho, ni con la boca de Sugus me tomo eso.


Pd. Lo mismo me extralimito en mis conclusiones, pero esto me suena a un producto (refinado) equivalente al azucar en version proteina. Y por cierto la proteina tambien (especialmente la de la leche) tambien provoca curiosos picos de insulina.
Mauser, por curiosidad cientifica, cuanto de esto tomais al dia?


----------



## sada (1 Sep 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Hace 4 semanas pesaba 58-61. Llevaba bastantes meses en ese intervalo encasillada. Y estuve una semana pues dandome paseos de unas 3-4 h al día (andando rapido).
> Hace 2-3 semanas me estabilice en 56-58 (no subia del 58). Y estuve frecuentemente yendo al gimnasio haciendo cardio solamente (si ya se que hay que hacer musculo pero no quiero ahora).
> Y esta semana pues seguia en el intervalo 56-57 (sin subirme mucho del 57, quiza un 57,2). pero por desgracia solo me he movido en el trabajo y bajandome unas paradas antes y andando. Pero nada de cardio intensivo.
> 
> ...



bueno o mides muy poco o yo creo que estás en tu peso.


----------



## sada (1 Sep 2016)

estoy pensando en hacerme un Test de intolerancia alimentaria 
bien por análisis de sangre .. o bien el test genético de ADN nutricional y de intolerancias alimentarias del algodón
qué opináis?? algún sitio para recomendar?
hay sitio que se ofertan en Groupon y x ahí por 60€ 
Clínica Nutrición 81 Merchandising (ES) Oferta del día | Groupon Merchandising (ES)


----------



## LeeMarvin (1 Sep 2016)

Supongo que este blog ya es conocido, pero hasta por si acaso:
Dieta paleo FÁCIL - Recetas DELICIOSAS, Inspiración y Crossfit | Paleomoderna


----------



## OGULNIO (1 Sep 2016)

HABLEMOS DE LOS ADIPOCITOS: 

Como son un órgano endocrino, funcionan también con "señales hormonales" que ponen en marcha la liberación de grasa o el almacenamiento de grasa. 

Mensajes que recibe el tejido adiposo, entre otros,:

La lipasa de lipoproteína LPL, ( ENZIMA que regula en ingreso de los acidos grasos libres que circulan alegremente por el plasma sanguíneo al interior de la célula adiposa).

Y también la proteína sérica estimuladora de acilación ASP, (PROTEINA SERICA que tiene un potente efecto para estimular la síntesis de triglicéridos en el tejido adiposo).

Cuando comemos grasas simultáneamente se produce ASP, porque se ha observado que tras comer, aumenta en sangre la proteína ASP y se aclaran simultaneamente los trigliceridos circulantes en el plasma. 

¿A qué viene este rollo ?

Pues que de mis investigaciones (google) y mis experimentos (n=1) he concluido QUE EL CUERPO TAMBIEN ALMACENA GRASA SIN QUE MEDIE LA INSULINA, o sea, que si en cetosis no adelgazo, podría ser que mi cuerpo sea un verdadero vergel de proteína ASP, que se activa ante la presencia de quilomicrones (pegotes de grasa en sangre tras comer).

Por favor, que alguien aporte luz. :´(


----------



## MAUSER (1 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que si que es cojonuda, pero que yo sepa el queso no sale del semen de ballena. Es mas en los ultimos e innovadores procesos industriales se saltan el paso del queso.
> 
> En realidad no teneis ni puta idea de lo que tomais ni como lo obtienen.
> 
> ...



Sólo un batido después de entrenar, 24 grs.

esto es lo que tomo:

*Formulación e ingredientes*

Impact whey es una proteína de suero de leche concentrada no desnaturalizada con una proporción de proteína dependiendo del sabor que se consume de entre un 78% y 82% de proteína por cada 100gr de producto, unos valores muy altos para un suplemento de proteína con unos precios tan asequibles. Esta proteína es sometida a filtración a través de membrana y un secado a baja temperatura y presión, consiguiendo un producto final de calidad media/alta, aunque con una relación calidad precio muy por encima de otras proteínas del mercado.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 14:33 ----------

Aminograma

Aminoácidos	Por 100g	Por toma
Ácido Aspártico	10	2,5
Ácido Glutámico	18,1	4,525
Alanina	5	1,25
Arginia	2,1	0,525
Cistina	2,2	0,55
Fenilalanina	3	0,75
Glicina	1,4	0,35
Histidina	1,7	0,425
Isoleucina	6,4	1,6
Leucina	10,6	2,65
Lisina	9,6	2,4
Metionina	2,2	0,55
Prolina	5,5	1,375
Serina	4,6	1,15
Tirosina	2,6	0,65
Treanina	6,7	1,675
Triptófano	1,4	0,35
Valina	5,9	1,475
Total BCAA	22,9	5,725

Información nutricional
Impact Whey contiene proteína de suero concentrado no desnaturalizado. Este suero de leche tiene una concentración del 88% de puro concentrado de proteína de suero.

Este suplemento aporta por cada toma de 25 gr 20,5 gr de proteína del alta disponibilidad y 5 gr de Bcaas y sus valores de L-leucina, L-Isoleucina, y L-Valina se presentan en unos ratios prácticamente óptimos, además de tener unos valores muy bajos de grasa y lactosa. Lo que más destaca de esta proteína es su alto contenido en calcio, puesto que por cada dosis de 25gr de proteína proporciona 125 mg de este mineral. Respecto a su contenido en azucares y hidratos de carbono Impact whey proporciona cada 25gr de producto un total de 1,5 gr.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Sep 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> *Yo le iba a preguntar varias cosas, pero pasé... como lo del huevo que por mucho que lo cuezas no se modifica o alteran sus nutrientes. Los expertos dicen lo contrario.
> 
> Lo del catabolismo cuando te levantas, lo mismo, es todo lo contrario un buen sueño y genera posiblemente glutatión y hasta Hormona del crecimiento...
> 
> ...



¿Y porqué te ríes? ¿Sabes la diferencia entre un alimento y un suplemento? ¿Me la podrías explicar si eres tan amable?

Y segundo que se me olvidaba, no pongas en mi boca palabras que yo no he dicho. Porque yo no he dicho que el huevo por mucho que lo cuezas no se modifica, eso te lo estás inventando tú probablemente para quedar bien con Rauxa y reiros ambos vuestras gracias, pero yo no vengo a este hilo a eso osease a reirle las gracias a nadie. 

Exactemente esto es lo que puse:

*El huevo tiene probablemente el mayor grado de digestibilidad entre los alimentos, esto quiere decir que es bastante improbable que se modifiquen y alteren sus nutrientes con la cocción. Cocción normal se entiende que la de un huevo suele ser alrededor de unos 10 minutos.*

En 10 minutos cociendo un huevo a una temperatura moderadamente alta ni tú ni yo ni nadie vamos a alterar su composición.

Si no sabes leer o entender las cosas no es mi problema porque lo que puse está bastante claro, al menos eso creo no se.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 20:18 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Antes de que entre Zapatitos ya voy yo diciendo...PERO COMO OS TOMAIS ESA MIERDA.!!
> 
> A Zapatitos le tengo que dar la razon de que eso es un suplemento.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, yo cuando hago algo siempre me baso en pesar las ventajas e inconvenientes de lo que hago y actuo en consecuencia.

En el caso del concentrado de proteina de suero tiene inconvenientes (eso no lo discutiré jamás) pero también tiene muchas ventajas. Ayuda a romper el catabolismo de cuando te levantas y ayuda a recuperarse mejor después de un entrenamiento gracias a su mayor velocidad de absorción.

Yo solo aconsejo tomarla en esos dos momentos y en gente que hace deporte, la demás gente por mucho que se empeñe no necesita concentrado de suero para nada. *Siempre será mejor comerse un buen filete que tomarse un batido de concentrado de suero, eso es indiscutible* pero yo al menos después de entrenar no soy capaz de comer ni filetes ni huevos, etc etc etc. En este caso si me viene bien el concentrado de suero. Igual que justo cuando me levanto tampoco me entra nada sólido y se que necesito romper el catabolismo, entonces también me viene bien.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 20:21 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> Información nutricional
> Impact Whey contiene proteína de suero concentrado no desnaturalizado. Este suero de leche tiene una concentración del 88% de puro concentrado de proteína de suero.
> 
> *Este suplemento* aporta por cada toma de 25 gr 20,5 gr de proteína del alta disponibilidad y 5 gr de Bcaas y sus valores de L-leucina, L-Isoleucina, y L-Valina se presentan en unos ratios prácticamente óptimos, además de tener unos valores muy bajos de grasa y lactosa. Lo que más destaca de esta proteína es su alto contenido en calcio, puesto que por cada dosis de 25gr de proteína proporciona 125 mg de este mineral. Respecto a su contenido en azucares y hidratos de carbono Impact whey proporciona cada 25gr de producto un total de 1,5 gr.



El mismo fabricante te está diciendo que es un suplemento pero tú te empeñas en que es un alimento. En fin...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 20:40 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> *No, el concentrado de suero de leche viene del suero de los quesos, durante la fabricación de éstos se extrae el suero, no de la leche y se filtra en frío a baja presión, no es un alimento desnaturalizado, lee un poco anda. y ademas de suplemento, es un muy buen alimento y mucho mejor que la leche al no contener lactosa prácticamente.
> Si muchos doctores y especialistas como el famoso doctor Mercola con base científica, dicen que es bueno, me quedaré con lo que dicen ellos, espero no os importe. Vosotros tomar lo que queráis ya sabéis que me la suda y tal.
> 
> Beneficios de la Proteína de Lactosuero: Optimiza su Salud y Longevidad
> ...



Si está claro que aquí nos la sudamos todo el mundo y que cada uno puede hacer lo que le de la gana faltaría más pero lo que no se puede es afirmar cosas que no son ciertas, como por ejemplo que el concentrado de proteina de suero es un alimento porque no lo es sino un suplemento alimenticio. Hay grandes diferencias entre una cosa y otra.

El concentrado de proteina de suero tiene utilidad en el mundo del deporte o para las personas que por la cuestión que sea no pueden conseguir la suficiente proteina a través de los alimentos, en todos los demás casos sus beneficios son vagos. 

Sustituir alimentos por proteina de suero es un grave error porque los alimentos contienen montones de sustancias que se desconoce todavía bien sus efectos y muchas aún sin identificar. Hoy por hoy ningún laboratorio es capaz de conseguir simular la composición de un alimento al 100%, mañana no lo se pero hoy por hoy es imposible.

El concentrado de suero puede tener mejor organigrama de aminoácidos pero al estar procesado (que aunque su procesado no es demasiado dañino estarlo lo está) le faltan muchas de las sustancias que ya digo no se conoce aun bien sus efectos sobre el organismo o que se desconocen aún.

Sustituyendo a la larga alimentos por concentrado de suero probablemente vas a sufrir problemas por carencias, pero ya digo que cada cual es muy libre de hacer lo que le plazca que como bien dices tú me la suda. Yo llevo un montón de años haciendo lo que hago y ningún problema así que yo si que no voy a cambiar un ápice de lo que hago, salvo está claro que me convenzan con argumentos sólidos por supuesto.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 20:49 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *53... Y esta semana no me.he pesado, pero en este último mes-dos meses bajé kilo y algo (es que me peso cada mucho), suelo estar en 54-55.
> Como.la enfermera me dijo que comiese más... Pero sin hambre y sin sentirme mal no voy a forzar.*



Yo no se porqué estarás así porque llevo un tiempo que no vengo y ando perdido entre tanto post pero si necesitas comer y por lo que sea no te entra puedes tomarlo en líquido que siempre entra mucho mejor, en puré o en un batido.

Cuando hacía deporte a nivel competitivo y ya se me salía la comida hasta por las orejas pero necesitabas aún más calorías la solución era esa, venga batidos y para dentro. Ya se que no es la misma situación pero el concepto es más o menos el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## MAUSER (1 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y porqué te ríes? ¿Sabes la diferencia entre un alimento y un suplemento? ¿Me la podrías explicar si eres tan amable?
> 
> 
> Es un suplemento eso es muuu fácil, pero si alimenta es porque además es un alimento, o es que no podrías vivir en una isla a base de ésto y cocos?...tu dijiste que no era un alimento.
> ...



*

A ver...., que tomo el concentrado de suero para activar los niveles de glutatión, jolin, lo digiero bien y no me va mal, encima marco six pak a mis 51 años y hago mas dominadas que un fortachon de 35 (El pasado lunes por la tarde) estoy contento con mi fisico.

Estoy en una fase de análisis y estudio, ya se que no lo necesito, pero me gusta y lo hago. Yo también competía... en ciclismo y si hubiera sabido antes muchas cosas que se ahora me hubiera ido mejor. 

Ya se que a todo lo que digo se le puede sacar punta, pero a todo lo que dices tu también.*


----------



## izurruna (1 Sep 2016)

No sé si habéis leído la entrevista a este doctor... 

El doctor que defiende las grasas:

(no la pongo entera que estoy desde el móvil)


----------



## zapatitos (1 Sep 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> *A ver...., que tomo el concentrado de suero para activar los niveles de glutatión, jolin, lo digiero bien y no me va mal, encima marco six pak a mis 51 años y hago mas dominadas que un fortachon de 35 (El pasado lunes por la tarde) estoy contento con mi fisico.
> 
> Estoy en una fase de análisis y estudio, ya se que no lo necesito, pero me gusta y lo hago. Yo también competía... en ciclismo y si hubiera sabido antes muchas cosas que se ahora me hubiera ido mejor.
> 
> Ya se que a todo lo que digo se le puede sacar punta, pero a todo lo que dices tu también.*



Que me lo he sacado de la manga lo de los huevos dice, la digestibilidad y absorción del huevo aumenta con una breve cocción, eso es algo que se sabe ya desde antiguo, que esteis en un hilo sobre nutrición dando consejitos a la gente y no sepais eso pues tiene delito. Pero vamos que paso de discutir por chorradas.

Yo simplemente aprovecho para decir algo que ya he dicho más de una vez y es aconsejar a cualquier lector que tenga muchísimo cuidado con lo que se afirma por Internet y que no se le ocurra comer huevos crudos porque aparte de la menor digestibilidad y absorción se arriesga a ciertos problemas.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 23:14 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *Tienes pruebas de esto? Estado catabólico cuanto uno se levanta?
> TE has mirado tus parámatros cuando te acuestas y te los vuelves a mirar justo cuando te levantas?
> Estaría bien poder verlos para ver realmente esa necesidad imperiosa de nutrientes que tiene tu cuerpo.*



Primero hay que saber lo que es el catabolismo porque hay gente que tiene una idea equivocada sobre él y piensa que es un sinónimo de pérdida muscular. Pensar eso significa no tener ni idea de lo que se dice.

El Catabolismo son reacciones químicas dentro de nuestro organismo para producir energía, ni más ni menos.
El Catabolismo es una de las partes del Metabolismo junto con el Anabolismo. No son fases que se sucedan una detrás de otra sino que en partes del organismo van ocurriendo simultaneamente.

El Catabolismo no es malo en si mismo porque es algo imprescindible para la vida humana.

Dicho esto, veamos que sucede con nuestro metabolismo durante el sueño.

Primero, se reduce su gasto energético en alrededor de un 10% y aumenta la proporción de gasto de ácidos grasos, se estima que alrededor del 85% de la energía durante el sueño proviene de los ácidos grasos y el resto de la glucosa. Se estima que el ayuno aumenta aún más el consumo de ácidos grasos durante el sueño.

Segundo, ¿De donde proviene la glucosa durante el sueño? Contrariamente a lo que piensa mucha gente no proviene ni del glucógeno muscular ni de la sintetización de aminoácidos del tejido muscular sino del glucógeno hepático. Se estima que el glucógeno hepático se agota después de unas 12 a 18 horas de ayuno.

Tercero, ¿Se suele perder tejido muscular durante el sueño? No, salvo que lleves una dieta horrorosa e inadecuada o estés en hambruna, ya que como he dicho todo el gasto energético proviene de los ácidos grasos y el glucógeno hepático.

Cuarto, ¿Entonces si no hay pérdida muscular porque es aconsejable para deportistas tomar proteina en el momento de levantarse?
Cuando las reservas de glucógeno hepático han bajado considerablemente es cuando el tejido muscular ha podido comenzar a catabolizar. Para evitar ese posible comienzo de la catabolización del tejido muscular es recomendable tomar al levantarse proteina de rápida absorción junto a una pieza o dos de fruta (la fructosa que contiene es lo que más ayuda a recuperar el glucógeno hepático y por tanto finaliza el catabolismo inducido por el sueño) 

30-60 minutos después es recomendable tomar una comida completa.

Y Quinto, como digo esto es recomendable para deportistas, a una persona "normal" por poner un ejemplo Karlos Smith, perder o ganar músculo al levantarse en principio supongo que se la repamplipla.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (2 Sep 2016)

he comprado las tiras..sale rosa claro y a veces algo más oscuro.


----------



## merkawoman (2 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Dicho esto, veamos que sucede con nuestro metabolismo durante el sueño.
> 
> Primero, se reduce su gasto energético en alrededor de un 10% y aumenta la proporción de gasto de ácidos grasos, se estima que alrededor del 85% de la energía durante el sueño proviene de los ácidos grasos y el resto de la glucosa. Se estima que el ayuno aumenta aún más el consumo de ácidos grasos durante el sueño.
> 
> ...



Con lo que expones, una persona que ayuna hasta el mediodia, si al levantarse hace algo de cardio como 15-20 min de estatica y luego algo mas intenso como series de dominadas, flexiones, abdominales, cuerda, etc..

Parece que practicamente agotara las reservas de glucogeno hepaticas y musculares y empezara a quemar grasa mayoritariamente?

O empezara a consumir musculo mayormente?


----------



## MAUSER (2 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que me lo he sacado de la manga lo de los huevos dice, la digestibilidad y *absorción del huevo aumenta con una breve cocción*, eso es algo que se sabe ya desde antiguo, que esteis en un hilo sobre nutrición dando consejitos a la gente y no sepais eso pues tiene delito. Pero vamos que paso de discutir por chorradas.
> 
> Hablas de los huevos en general porque no tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices... Si cueces la yema oxidas el colesterol. etc. Sólo de la clara se debe dar un ligero cocido hasta que se ponga blanca para neutralizar la "adivina" que es una sustancia que se une a la biotina de la yema y la bloquea.
> 
> ...



Ignorado por listo.


----------



## Dugongo (2 Sep 2016)

qbit dijo:


> Es que nadar es muy relajante, al menos como lo hago yo, mirando el reflejo de la luz en el agua por delante de mí. Pero estar 3 ó 4 horas diarias me parece excesivo y una pérdida de tiempo. Que el día sólo tiene 24 h. y hay que hacer muchas cosas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ago-2016 at 23:35 ----------
> 
> ...



No todo lo tengo en digital, lo siento. Pero hay tropecientos online. Lo encuentras fácil con "gender differences in..." Aquí van algunas cosas. No todo es sobre el ayuno, pero quizá te interese también lo relacionado con glucosa y glucagon y el ejercicio, así que lo incluyo. Te pongo de gente sana y también de DT2 porque al final lo que al menos yo busco comprender con esto es la cinética en sangre de la glucosa en distintas situaciones. 

Hace unos años no sabían que había está diferencia. Luego sí, pero no sabían por qué. Luego pensaron que se debía a distintos umbrales en los que entra en juego hormonas etc. Y más recientemente saben que los niveles de estrogeno afectan mucho. Encaja con lo que también se sabe: la medicación contra embarazo (la píldora) y la menopausia afectan. 

Y durante cada ciclo las mujeres tenemos momentos en los que somos más débiles en este sentido o menos según los niveles de estrogeno. La dominancia de estrogeno es un tema aparte, que pasa a muchas aunque no todas lo saben. Mandan cremas de progesterona etc.

Estrogen Blunts Neuroendocrine and Metabolic Responses to Hypoglycemia | Diabetes

related:gqinsea_YMkJ:scholar.google.com/ - Google Académico

Glucose tolerance and skeletal muscle gene expression in response to alternate day fasting. - PubMed - NCBI



Gender differences in counterregulation to hypoglycaemia | SpringerLink

Glucose kinetics differ between women and men, during and after exercise. - PubMed - NCBI

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sour...mHAAHNJmupwGz0fnw&sig2=piGNtytp-6JB0zozdC_maw

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sour...an2_w7dVILVKzA3rA&sig2=6Ot86KKjEOA3ci6oEFKrjQ


----------



## zapatitos (2 Sep 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> *Con lo que expones, una persona que ayuna hasta el mediodia, si al levantarse hace algo de cardio como 15-20 min de estatica y luego algo mas intenso como series de dominadas, flexiones, abdominales, cuerda, etc..
> 
> Parece que practicamente agotara las reservas de glucogeno hepaticas y musculares y empezara a quemar grasa mayoritariamente?
> 
> O empezara a consumir musculo mayormente?*



Cuanto más subes la intensidad de los ejercicios más glucosa y aminoácidos como la glutamina y los BCAA va a necesitar, si no los encuentra en los alimentos que hayas ingerido o en las reservas de glucógeno los va a a pillar o fabricar con lo que tenga más a mano y lo que tiene más a mano es el tejido muscular.

Yo no te aconsejo que hagas ejercicio intenso sin comer algo antes, de baja intensidad si se puede hacer sin problemas porque con ese tipo de ejercicio vas a gastar más grasa que glucosa. Aparte de lo del tejido muscular vas a someter al organismo a un esfuerzo para el que no le das el combustible necesario y eso no puede ser nada bueno.

¿Que es ejercicio de baja intensidad? Pues como norma general el que hagas por debajo de alrededor del 50-60% de tu capacidad, a partir de ahí el porcentaje que necesitas de glucosa va subiendo y cuanto más te acercas a tu límite más sube el porcentaje de glucosa.

Yo si entreno por la mañana después de levantarme tomo algo ligero (un poco de arroz, copos de avena o un poco de patata) con algo de proteina y una media hora después entreno intenso. A mí así me va bien. En ayunas ni se me ocurre, ya se bien lo que pasa a corto, medio y largo plazo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 18:59 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> *Hablas de los huevos en general porque no tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices... Si cueces la yema oxidas el colesterol. etc. Sólo de la clara se debe dar un ligero cocido hasta que se ponga blanca para neutralizar la "adivina" que es una sustancia que se une a la biotina de la yema y la bloquea.
> 
> Ignorado por listo.*



La oxidación del colesterol se da con el tiempo y las altas temperaturas. La cocción durante 10-12 minutos al mínimo donde la yema no queda ni totalmente cruda ni tampoco cocida no solo no oxida el colesterol (o reduce su oxidación a algo ínfimo) sino que además previene algunos problemas.

Unas 5.000 personas mueren anualmente por comer huevos crudos, que tú quieras echar papeletas para ser una de ella me la suda bastante, yo escribo esto para los que no quieran echar papeletas para sufrir una intoxicación que les pueda llevar incluso a la muerte. Para los que no quieran tener problemas con el huevo la mejor solución es unos 10 minutos a fuego mínimo que no quede la yema ni totalmente cruda ni hecha y evitarás muchos problemas, así de sencillo.

Después que me hables o que me ignore no creo que le interese ni a mí ni a nadie, ese ya es tu problema personal. Yo no vengo aquí buscando novia, ni ligues ni amigos sino a compartir opiniones unas mejores otras peores y lo voy a seguir haciendo cuando crea que tengo algo que decir o lo estime oportuno y el que quiera que lo lea y el que no pues también perfecto, faltaría más 

Saludos.


----------



## walda (2 Sep 2016)

Me han comentado unos amigos con estudios (farmacia y biotecnología) que entrar en cetosis no es sano. Supongo que muchos de este hilo no estarán de acuerdo ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Rauxa (2 Sep 2016)

walda dijo:


> Me han comentado unos amigos con estudios (farmacia y biotecnología) que entrar en cetosis no es sano. Supongo que muchos de este hilo no estarán de acuerdo ienso:ienso:ienso:



Asegurate de que no hablen de la cetoacidosis. 
Y luego les preguntas sobre q les parece q el bebe de teta este en permanente cetosis (o casi), mientras se alimenta solo de leche materna


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Cuanto más subes la intensidad de los ejercicios más glucosa y aminoácidos como la glutamina y los BCAA va a necesitar, si no los encuentra en los alimentos que hayas ingerido o en las reservas de glucógeno los va a a pillar o fabricar con lo que tenga más a mano y lo que tiene más a mano es el tejido muscular.
> 
> Yo no te aconsejo que hagas ejercicio intenso sin comer algo antes, de baja intensidad si se puede hacer sin problemas porque con ese tipo de ejercicio vas a gastar más grasa que glucosa. Aparte de lo del tejido muscular vas a someter al organismo a un esfuerzo para el que no le das el combustible necesario y eso no puede ser nada bueno.
> 
> ...



Como Mauser ya notajunta, te quoteo a ti

Por volver un poco al tema del hilo, me da la impresion de que todavia los deportistas estais anclados en algunos viejos mantras que se tienen que revisar.

Concretamente sobre el tema del catabolismo y las reservas de glucogeno, para un deportista amateur, cuando llevas una alimentacion muy alta en grasas todo eso pasa a segundo plano.

Me imagino que dejar de medir los macros al dedillo os resulta casi imposible despues de años haciendolo. La dieta alta en grasas te evita todo eso.

En mi caso concreto si mi alimentacion me hiciese perder masa muscular si me preocuparia, ya que mi trabajo son muchas horas subiendo y bajando escaleras y momentos que hay que mover mucho, pero mucho peso.

Lo curioso es que la dieta alta en grasas me ha aumentado la masa muscular antes de que empezase a realizar estos trabajos. Ahora paso la jornada practicamente con un cafe, cuando solo era trabajo de oficina me tenia que parar a tomar algo que me venia el bajon. La diferencia es notable.

Respecto al huevo, totalmente de acuerdo, esta fuera de lugar a estas alturas. No se aprovechan buena parte de sus proteinas crudas y hay evidentes riesgos sanitarios.

Tambien estoy de acuerdo en que hay mucho alarmismo en el tema de las oxidaciones de ciertas grasas. Para temperaturas y tiempos moderados no existe casi degradacion. El ejemplo esta en el aove, hay estudios de sobra incluso con frituras y un solo uso la degradacion es minima.

Podremos estar o no de acuerdo en cosas pero ignorar a foreros que aporten post 'currados' es absurdo.


----------



## MAUSER (2 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como Mauser ya notajunta, te quoteo a ti
> 
> Por volver un poco al tema del hilo, me da la impresion de que todavia los deportistas estais anclados en algunos viejos mantras que se tienen que revisar.
> 
> ...



Los Beneficios de Salud de los Huevos Organicos

Cómo Comer Sus Huevos para Darle un Mayor Beneficio de Salud

Muy pocas personas son alérgicas a los huevos, pero creo que esto se debe a la cocción. Cuando se calienta el huevo, la proteína cambia su forma química, y este tipo de distorsión puede fácilmente provocar alergias. Cuando se consume en su estado crudo, la incidencia de alergia al huevo prácticamente desaparece.

Esta distorsión puede aumentar aún más dependiendo de la manera en que se cocina. Los hornos de microondas calientan los alimentos al hacer que las moléculas de agua resuenen en frecuencias muy altas y, finalmente se convierten en vapor, lo que calienta la comida. Pero también cambia la estructura química de los alimentos en formas diferente que la cocción regular.

*Yo creo que comer huevos crudos ayuda a mantener muchos de los nutrientes altamente perecederos, y los resultados del estudio presentado confirma esto ya que una yema de huevo crudo perdió cerca de la mitad de su potencial antioxidante cuando fue hervido, cocido, o peor aún, cocinado en microondas.*

Recuerde que la mayoría de la nutrición en un huevo está en la yema, no en la clara, que no es más que proteína y muchos tienen un problema de textura cuando los come crudos. La yema por el contrario está cargada con nutrientes, como bioflavonoides, grasas cerebrales como la fosfatidil-colina, antioxidantes potentes y azufre.

Yo como cuatro yemas de huevo crudas casi todos los días y tiro las claras ya que yo no necesito la proteína adicional, pero uno puede hervirlos o escalfarlos. Yo pongo las yemas de huevo crudas sobre una cama de sobras del jugo de col rizada deshidratada y pulpa de pepino, junto con un aguacate entero y cebollas rojas picadas.

Si decide no comer los huevos crudos, su mejor opción es escalfarlos o hervirlos ligeramente. Además de cocinarlos al microondas, los huevos revueltos es una de las peores formas de cocinarlos, ya que la yema de huevo se oxida, lo que de hecho podría perjudicar su salud.

¿Qué Hay Sobre el Riesgo de Salmonella?

Los CDC y otras organizaciones de salud pública aconsejan cocinar bien los huevos para reducir su riesgo de salmonella, pero siempre y cuando sean de gallinas camperas y orgánicas, comerlos crudos en realidad es lo mejor en términos de su salud.

*El riesgo de salmonela se agudiza principalmente cuando las gallinas son criadas en condiciones insalubres, que es extremadamente raro para las pequeñas granjas orgánicas donde los pollos son criados en jaulas limpias, espaciosas, tienen acceso a la luz solar y forrajean su alimentación natura*l.

Sin embargo, el riesgo de salmonela puede ser alto en los huevos convencionales, es por ello que no aconsejo comer huevos convencionales crudos. Un estudio realizado por el gobierno británico encontró que el 23 por ciento de las granjas con gallinas enjauladas dio positivo a las pruebas de salmonella, en comparación con un poco más del 4 por ciento en las manadas orgánicas y un 6.5 por ciento en las manadas de gallinas camperas.

Yo como huevos organicos/ecologicos y los abro de tan forma que la clara se cae y la yema nunca toca la pared exterior del huevo, es fácil con un poco de practica y como el Dr. Mercola las claras las tiro.


----------



## Jorkomboi (2 Sep 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Los Beneficios de Salud de los Huevos Organicos
> 
> Cómo Comer Sus Huevos para Darle un Mayor Beneficio de Salud
> 
> ...



Yo tengo gallinas y te sorprendería saber la de veces que la gallina después de poner el huevo, le suelta una cagada encima...

De hecho, conozco a productores locales de huevos "ecológicos" que tienen a un tío todo el día con un trapo húmedo limpiándole la mierda a los huevos antes de procesarlos para su venta.

Asi que tu verás, el tema de la salmonela no es para tomárselo a la ligera.


----------



## MAUSER (2 Sep 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Yo tengo gallinas y te sorprendería saber la de veces que la gallina después de poner el huevo, le suelta una cagada encima...
> 
> De hecho, conozco a productores locales de huevos "ecológicos" que tienen a un tío todo el día con un trapo húmedo limpiándole la mierda a los huevos antes de procesarlos para su venta.
> 
> Asi que tu verás, el tema de la salmonela no es para tomárselo a la ligera.



Gracias, me arriesgaré de momento ya que tengo las defensas fuertes, en el futuro lo pensaré. Un saludo


----------



## zapatitos (2 Sep 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> *Cómo Comer Sus Huevos para Darle un Mayor Beneficio de Salud
> 
> Muy pocas personas son alérgicas a los huevos, pero creo que esto se debe a la cocción. Cuando se calienta el huevo, la proteína cambia su forma química, y este tipo de distorsión puede fácilmente provocar alergias. Cuando se consume en su estado crudo, la incidencia de alergia al huevo prácticamente desaparece.
> 
> ...



Los huevos sean convencionales o ecológicos son extremadamente sensibles a los cambios de temperatura ambiental. 

Esto en la práctica quiere decir que un simple cambio de temperatura durante el transporte industrial o cuando se compran y los trasladas a tu casa, cuando se cambian de sitio o se sacan del frigorífico, etc etc etc puede hacer que se condense el agua en la cáscara y esta llegue al interior del huevo. Como ya sabrás la cáscara del huevo es porosa para que el pollo durante su fase de incubación pueda recibir mejor gases como el oxígeno así que traspasarla para el agua es bastante sencillo y transportar al interior la posible infección que hubiera en la cáscara.

Los únicos huevos que pueden garantizar realmente que están libres de contaminación son los pasteurizados que son los que se utilizan en restaurantes y cuando se hacen recetas con huevo crudo o muy poco cocinado. Claro que este tipo de huevos tiene otros inconvenientes pero eso ya es otra historia.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 23:34 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Yo tengo gallinas y te sorprendería saber la de veces que la gallina después de poner el huevo, le suelta una cagada encima...
> 
> *De hecho, conozco a productores locales de huevos "ecológicos" que tienen a un tío todo el día con un trapo húmedo limpiándole la mierda a los huevos antes de procesarlos para su venta.*
> 
> Asi que tu verás, el tema de la salmonela no es para tomárselo a la ligera.



Madre mía, pues eso es una gran inconsciencia porque mojar la cáscara de huevo es la mejor manera de traspasar toda la contaminación de la cáscara al interior porque ya digo que es porosa.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 00:02 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Como Mauser ya notajunta, te quoteo a ti
> 
> Por volver un poco al tema del hilo, me da la impresion de que todavia los deportistas estais anclados en algunos viejos mantras que se tienen que revisar.
> 
> ...



Es que partes de una base totalmente errónea que es comparar dos cosas bastante diferentes como son el trabajo y el deporte.

El trabajo puede ser duro, agotador, etc pero no es un esfuerzo intenso donde se traspase el umbral anaeróbico que es cuando tu organismo comienza a demandar mayoritariamente glucosa sin oxidación completa porque esa ruta de energía permite obtenerla de manerá más veloz.

Yo no me creo que estés trabajando horas y horas traspasando el umbral anaeróbico y por tanto generando tanto ácido láctico que tu organismo no es capaz de depurar a tiempo para la recuperación, con fatiga a causa de la falta de oxígeno y con unas pulsaciones por encima del 70% de tu capacidad máxima.

No estoy subestimando ni muchísimo menos tu trabajo pero la energía que demanda es bastante diferente a la que demanda el deporte intenso ya que con el trabajo duro no sueles superar el 40-50% de tu capacidad en los picos más altos de intensidad, lo más normal es estar entre el 20-30% que está bastante lejos del umbral anaeróbico y por tanto la energía más demandada son las grasas.

Al menos es lo que daba yo cuando me hacía pruebas en mi trabajo que era bastante duro moviendo todo el día hierros, metales y puertas pesadas, cortando placas, etc etc. 8 horas moviendo bastante peso pero no comparble con el deporte intenso porque ya digo son dos cosas completamente diferentes.

A ver, yo digo siempre que hay que adecuar tu alimentación a tu actividad diaria y eso tú lo haces bien, comes para lo que haces y tomas la energía que necesitas para tu actividad y por tanto es muy normal que te pases las horas muertas sin hambre. Pero ya te he dicho más de una vez que ni tú podrías comer como yo ni yo podría comer como tú ya que los dos tenemos una actividad diferente.

Lo del aumento de masa muscular, si llevas una alimentación adecuada y tienes un trabajo como el que dices que te mueves bastante es normal que la hayas aumentado dentro de un límite. Si ha sido más y tienes ahora el físico de un culturista dime que es lo que comes y cual es tu trabajo que me pongo inmediatamente a hacer lo mismo que tú 

A tí tu alimentación es difícil que te pueda hacer perder masa muscular porque es la adecuada para tu actividad. Yo comiendo igual que tú me quedaría como un palillo y posiblemente a medio plazo enfermaría, es lo que te tiene que entrar en la cabeza. Son situaciones diferentes.

Que yo no subestimo a nadie, que cada cual su capa un sayo y ya te digo que tú para la actividad diaria que dices tener lo haces bien. Pero yo haciendo deporte intenso practicamente a diario no puede hacer lo mismo que tú.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (3 Sep 2016)

leo lo de los huevos crudos, y en el fondo forma parte de la moda de buscar alimentos sanos milagrosos. No dudo que (si no te enfermas) sea bueno comerlo lo más crudo posible (de hecho de pequeños comíamos huevos pasados por agua, solo ligeramente cocidos)

Ahora bien, un huevo cocido sus 10 minutos también es perfectamente natural, el fuego tiene 400.000 años (primera datación), con lo que se están cociendo huevos desde hace decenas de miles de años. Lo mismo que la carne cocinada.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *leo lo de los huevos crudos, y en el fondo forma parte de la moda de buscar alimentos sanos milagrosos. No dudo que (si no te enfermas) sea bueno comerlo lo más crudo posible (de hecho de pequeños comíamos huevos pasados por agua, solo ligeramente cocidos)
> 
> Ahora bien, un huevo cocido sus 10 minutos también es perfectamente natural, el fuego tiene 400.000 años (primera datación), con lo que se están cociendo huevos desde hace decenas de miles de años. Lo mismo que la carne cocinada.*



Lo de los huevos crudos no es una moda actual que ya es viejo. Gente como Vince Gironda eran acérrimos defensores del huevo crudo en cantidad. Pero el problema es comer huevos crudos te puede acarrear un más que serio disgusto.

Y hay gente como el tal Mauser que dice, pues yo los como y jamás me ha pasado nada. Pues claro, las cosas nunca pasan hasta que pasan, no tienes cáncer hasta que un día lo tienes, no te da un infarto hasta que te da un infarto, etc etc etc. Y no tienes una buena salmonella hasta el día que la tienes y entonces flipas en colorines y te acuerdas 

Pero allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Actualizo mi último post que fue por semana santa creo, y que da una idea general de como voy desde que dejé harinas y azúcares casi hace un año(empecé en septiembre).
> 
> Antecedentes: Ectomorfo puro, 180 cm, *actualmente 60 kg(el año pasado poe esta época estaria en 53 kg a ojo)*. Practico deporte a diario.
> 
> ...



Actualizo mi último post porque han pasado cosas sorprendentes a mi modo de vista.

Actualmente(pesado de hoy) peso *58 kilos*, algo completamente impensable ya que en verano bajo mucho de peso. Por mensajes anteriores sólo he perdido grasa y ganado músculo

También el destacar que ya sólo como dos veces al dia. mientras que antes habia días que desayunaba y otros días que ayunaba, según como me levantase.

Veo que cada día tengo más músculo(dentro de lo que mi somatotipo me permite) y menos grasa. Para que os hagais una idea del cuerpo que tengo(a grandes rasgos), es como Michael Phelps pero con más cuadriceps, ya que yo también soy hiperlaxo.

Y bueno, ahora a ver que depara el invierno, ya que aparte del triatlon, entro en un club de natación y debutaré en natación también, por lo que implica que todas las semanas tendré sesiones de fuerza en seco y en el agua junto con los entrenos específicos de natación.

Seguiremos informando


----------



## sada (3 Sep 2016)

Qué envidia me das


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tontín, que yo sepa Sada no es ciclista ni se pasa 6 horas al día haciendo deporte a alta intensidad. Y los consejos que aquí damos no son para deportistas de élite (que dicho sea de paso, puesto que me dedico a ello, muy sano no es).
> 
> Una dieta alta en hidratos (que no terminamos quemando), si la combinamos con una dieta baja en grasas, el cuerpo termina utilizando el músculo sí o sí como fuente de energía. Es de cajón y de primero de fisiología.
> 
> ...



haces cómo que sabes de fisiología pero metes cada patada que es aplaudida por todos impresionante.

Si lo de los carbos que dices fuera cierto, entonces todos los chinos, japoneses, la mayoría de nuestros antepasados, con dietas con un 70% de carbos o más hubieran muerto de inanición por autofagia, y resulta que lo que existe es el fenómeno contrario, muerte por demasiada proteína.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 20:25 ----------

en okinawa hasta la invasión norteamericana se comía una dieta de un 80% de carbohidratos y unas 3000 calorías el grupo social que menos comía.

En china más o menos por ahí también.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> haces cómo que sabes de fisiología pero metes cada patada que es aplaudida por todos impresionante.
> 
> Si lo de los carbos que dices fuera cierto, entonces todos los chinos, japoneses, la mayoría de nuestros antepasados, con dietas con un 70% de carbos o más hubieran muerto de inanición por autofagia, y resulta que lo que existe es el fenómeno contrario, muerte por demasiada proteína.
> 
> ...



Hasta que no seas capaz de leer lo que dice el Dr Jason Fung sobre la paradoja asiática y seas capaz de rebatir lo que dice sobre el tema, no te vuelvo a responder a nada.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hasta que no seas capaz de leer lo que dice el Dr Jason Fung sobre la paradoja asiática y seas capaz de rebatir lo que dice sobre el tema, no te vuelvo a responder a nada.



ya te he demostrado que los asiáticos no comían una dieta hipocalórica. Y que hay personas adelgazando decenas de kilos comiendo 2000-2500 de calorías con una dieta con un 80% de carbohidratos.

El fung no sabe ni donde le da el aire porque tiene el mismo prejuicio que la mayoría de los médicos, piensa que el origen del problema metabólico que realmente existen cada vez más es cualquier factor menos el real: las vacunas.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *haces cómo que sabes de fisiología pero metes cada patada que es aplaudida por todos impresionante.
> 
> Si lo de los carbos que dices fuera cierto, entonces todos los chinos, japoneses, la mayoría de nuestros antepasados, con dietas con un 70% de carbos o más hubieran muerto de inanición por autofagia, y resulta que lo que existe es el fenómeno contrario, muerte por demasiada proteína.
> 
> ...



No se si un vegano vivirá más pero lo que tengo claro es que yo no cambio la calidad de vida de mis últimos 25 años por toda una vida centenaria de vegano porque a mí lo que me importa no es la cantidad sino la calidad de mi existencia y todos estos años que llevo sin saber lo que es una puta enfermedad (excepto algún resfriado, dolor de tripa o de cabeza que nunca me ha impedido seguir mi vida totalmente normal) sin haber faltado ni un solo día a currar por enfermedad, durmiendo como un lirón, sin molestias de ningún tipo salvo las típicas agujetas de hacer deporte, etc etc no los cambio por 50.000 existencias tuyas devorando kilos de mangos. Y que teniendo ya una edad me digan que parece que voy para atrás y cada día parezco más joven mientras a los de mi alrededor los veo ya envejeciendo sin parar y comenzando a devorar pastillas de mil colores pues tampoco lo cambio.

Los demás ellos verán, yo lo mío lo tengo clarísimo.

Pdta - Y es que si fuera yo solo el que está fenomenal pues podría ser una casualidad, pero es que mi parienta adoptó la mimas alimentación y lo mismo, hecha un roble. Y mis hijas que no han conocido otra cosa que ese estilo de vida lo mismo, sanas, lozanas y reprietas. Algo estaremos haciendo bien digo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No se si un vegano vivirá más pero lo que tengo claro es que yo no cambio la calidad de vida de mis últimos 25 años por toda una vida centenaria de vegano porque a mí lo que me importa no es la cantidad sino la calidad de mi existencia y todos estos años que llevo sin saber lo que es una puta enfermedad (excepto algún resfriado, dolor de tripa o de cabeza que nunca me ha impedido seguir mi vida totalmente normal) sin haber faltado ni un solo día a currar por enfermedad, durmiendo como un lirón, sin molestias de ningún tipo salvo las típicas agujetas de hacer deporte, etc etc no los cambio por 50.000 existencias tuyas devorando kilos de mangos. Y que teniendo ya una edad me digan que parece que voy para atrás y cada día parezco más joven mientras a los de mi alrededor los veo ya envejeciendo sin parar y comenzando a devorar pastillas de mil colores pues tampoco lo cambio.
> 
> Los demás ellos verán, yo lo mío lo tengo clarísimo.
> 
> ...



que quieres que te diga, carrillo murió a los 90 fumando como un carretero toda su vida. Igual tu tienes esa genética, ya lo verás.

Pocos veganos o vegetarianos conoces, porque yo sí he conocido y estoy rodeados de ellos y estamos sanos como manzanas, e incluso con algo de sobrepeso, corriendo maratones (mi esposa) y yo haciendo pesas y levantando 190 en peso muerto (que tampoco es la gran cosa con mi peso, debería estar pasando de 200 ya, pero no descanso lo que debería).

No discuto que una dieta sin alimentos procesados sea mejor que la dieta estándar, pero una dieta con exceso de productos animales y baja en carbos no lo es para la gran mayoría, carrillos aparte. 

Evidentemente cada cual hace lo que le permite entender y elegir su experiencia personal. Así es la vida y a mí me tocó sufrir esa limitación por falta de información, si luego empiezas a tener problemas directamente relacionados con tu consumo de proteína animal y grasas, pues igual a no tienes tiempo de virar el barco, aunque en tu caso has tenido acceso a la información adecuada a tiempo, yo no.

Pero no os deseo ningún mal. Cada quién aguanta su vela como puede y discierne en cada momento.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *que quieres que te diga, carrillo murió a los 90 fumando como un carretero toda su vida. Igual tu tienes esa genética, ya lo verás.
> 
> Pocos veganos o vegetarianos conoces, porque yo sí he conocido y estoy rodeados de ellos y estamos sanos como manzanas, e incluso con algo de sobrepeso, corriendo maratones (mi esposa) y yo haciendo pesas y levantando 190 en peso muerto (que tampoco es la gran cosa con mi peso, debería estar pasando de 200 ya, pero no descanso lo que debería).
> 
> ...



Claro será cosa de mi genética. Y mi parienta que nació a más de 600 kilómetros de mi casa estos años que llevo con ella se la habré pegado mi genética como si fuera un virus, será eso gracias por abrirme los ojos Sugus.

Sobre correr, precisamente ayer competí en una carrera popular nocturna de 8 Kms en un terreno de esos que llaman rompepiernas un sube y baja constante, la primera carrera popular en la que he competido de una manera seria porque me veía con posibilidades de hacer algo en mi categoría de Veteranos. Al final segundo en mi categoría a 3.46 el kilómetro que para alguien como yo que no está ni muchísimo especializado en ese tipo de carreras y que pesa más de 90 kilos está fenomenal. La conclusión personal es que podría bajar de peso y arrasar en mi categoría en carreras populares de perfil bajo sin problemas pero no me merece la pena ni el sacrificio ni complicarme la vida.

El caso y a lo que voy es a los físicos que predominaban en la carrera, gente delgada de poco peso total pero con evidente sobrepeso zonal. Que significa esto, pues brazos, piernas y hombros finos pero con grasa abdominal. En las mujeres corredoras populares es escandaloso como cada vez predominan más las delgadas pero culonas.

Que alguien sea capaz de meterse esos kilómetros pero tenga grasa y esté culona pues es para hacérselo mirar, hablando con ellos todos siguen el mismo patrón de alimentación, muchos carbos, poca proteina y aún menos grasa. A mí me puedes contar todas las milongas que te de la gana pero tener un físico así no puede ser jamás sano de ninguna de las maneras. Esa gente en realidad está enferma y lo va a pagar muy caro, algunos ya lo pagan en forma de lesiones más o menos graves y problemas articulares.

Es que cuando hablo con ellos no solo en las carreras sino en el club en el que estoy inscrito siempre se están quejando de algo, me duele aquí, voy flojo porque tengo molestias allá, etc etc, mientras yo voy más fresco que una rosa, practicamente nunca tengo molestias y no se que es una lesión salvo alguna pequeña sobrecarga de hacer el indio alguna vez. Yo no les digo ya lo que como porque estoy aburrido de que me digan que eso no es normal. Siempre estoy en forma con mejor físico que ellos, nunca estoy enfermo y no me pierdo nunca un entrenamiento pero el que se va a morir soy yo es que tiene cojones y te tienes que reir.

Pero como bien dices no será cosa ni de mi regimen de alimentación, ni de mi forma de entrenar ni de nada de eso, será cosa de mi gran genética que además he contagiado a mi parienta.

Yo no soy más que nadie, simplemente llevo un montón de años con una filosofía de vida y recojo los frutos, nada que otra persona cualquiera no pueda hacer igual.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (4 Sep 2016)

No pari de pensar en comida por dios vaya dos días que llevo. Algún consejo¿


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Sep 2016)

3.45 minutos son 3 minutos y 45 segundos o 3 minutos y menos de 30 segundos?

Algunos os pasáis con las trolas, de verdad. Con 90 kilos. No sé qué haces que no estás en algún deporte de élite.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *3.45 minutos son 3 minutos y 45 segundos o 3 minutos y menos de 30 segundos?
> 
> Algunos os pasáis con las trolas, de verdad. Con 90 kilos. No sé qué haces que no estás en algún deporte de élite.*



3.46 son 3 minutos y 46 segundos el kilómetro osease 226 segundos el kilómetro.

He sido deportista de "élite", en un deporte muy poco conocido y minoritario aquí, eso si.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Sep 2016)

ah, ok, y luego dices que no tienes genética. En fin. No creo que hayas estado seriamente enfermo en tu vida. Un Carrillo de la vida.

Bueno, mejor para tí.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *ah, ok, y luego dices que no tienes genética. En fin. No creo que hayas estado seriamente enfermo en tu vida. Un Carrillo de la vida.
> 
> Bueno, mejor para tí.*



Para los deportes de fuerza si tengo genética, para correr resistencia no estoy especialmente capacitado, mi ventaja es que llevo mucho tiempo cuidándome bien y eso se nota, pero si todos los que corrieron ayer conmigo llevaran más o menos mi estilo de vida probablemente habría llegado de los últimos y no tendría nada que hacer con ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> No pari de pensar en comida por dios vaya dos días que llevo. Algún consejo¿



Pues que vas a hacer comer. Si sigues pensando que comer cuando se tiene ganas es malo, mal vamos.

Lo unico que pasa despues de vacas, no se si es tu caso, que se guarrea algo mas de la cuenta. Te toca ponerte en orden. Una semanita suele ser suficiente para quitarte las ganas de comer mierda. Se come de lo bueno en cantidad y solucionado.


----------



## sada (4 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues que vas a hacer comer. Si sigues pensando que comer cuando se tiene ganas es malo, mal vamos.
> 
> Lo unico que pasa despues de vacas, no se si es tu caso, que se guarrea algo mas de la cuenta. Te toca ponerte en orden. Una semanita suele ser suficiente para quitarte las ganas de comer mierda. Se come de lo bueno en cantidad y solucionado.



Si me da que como el finde pasado comi arroz con bogavante y tosta de jamón pues no se. 
Quería hacer ayuno 16/8 pero va a ser imposible.
Hoy de desayuno leche de coco con café 
Ayer hice pan con harina de almendra de diet doctor y me he desayunado un panecillo con mantequilla 
A media maña un quesito babybel
De comer chocos y rape a la plancha con all i olí y de postre un medio pan de esos con chocolate lindt 90


----------



## Ragnar (4 Sep 2016)

Es que coméis muy poco los que queréis hacer ayunos, yo por ejemplo para ayunar durante 24 horas, hago una comida que puede ser algo así: 500 gramos de carne picada, 200 gramos de espinacas y 2 manzanas (esta es la receta: Carne picada con espinacas y manzana - PaleoSystemPaleoSystem)

Comer más de 1 vez y sin miedo, no os preocupéis que no os va a pasar nada se aguanta bastante bien el día y el cuerpo no pide nada que le eches comida, al día siguiente lo peor que puede pasar es que la bascula este en el mismo sitio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Sep 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Es que coméis muy poco los que queréis hacer ayunos, yo por ejemplo para ayunar durante 24 horas, hago una comida que puede ser algo así: 500 gramos de carne picada, 200 gramos de espinacas y 2 manzanas (esta es la receta: Carne picada con espinacas y manzana - PaleoSystemPaleoSystem)
> 
> Comer más de 1 vez y sin miedo, no os preocupéis que no os va a pasar nada se aguanta bastante bien el día y el cuerpo no pide nada que le eches comida, al día siguiente lo peor que puede pasar es que la bascula este en el mismo sitio.



Yo hago 16/8 y el dia que me da por ahi, una vez al mes, me salto la comida y son las 24h, no me supone un esfuerzo especial.

En esas 24h si que tomo algun cafe.


----------



## Cormac (4 Sep 2016)

3'45 el kilómetro con desnivel es un muy buen ritmo, pero no es nada excepcional, ni en amateurs.


----------



## sada (4 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo hago 16/8 y el dia que me da por ahi, una vez al mes, me salto la comida y son las 24h, no me supone un esfuerzo especial.
> 
> En esas 24h si que tomo algun cafe.



Cada día haces 16/8? A qué hora cenas?


----------



## Dabicito (4 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Claro será cosa de mi genética. Y mi parienta que nació a más de 600 kilómetros de mi casa estos años que llevo con ella se la habré pegado mi genética como si fuera un virus, será eso gracias por abrirme los ojos Sugus.
> 
> Sobre correr, precisamente ayer competí en una carrera popular nocturna de 8 Kms en un terreno de esos que llaman rompepiernas un sube y baja constante, la primera carrera popular en la que he competido de una manera seria porque me veía con posibilidades de hacer algo en mi categoría de Veteranos. Al final segundo en mi categoría a 3.46 el kilómetro que para alguien como yo que no está ni muchísimo especializado en ese tipo de carreras y que pesa más de 90 kilos está fenomenal. La conclusión personal es que podría bajar de peso y arrasar en mi categoría en carreras populares de perfil bajo sin problemas pero no me merece la pena ni el sacrificio ni complicarme la vida.
> 
> ...



Sin haber competido y con 90 Kg. es muy difícil hacer 3:46 el Kilómetro, una de dos, o mientes y entrenas muy duro, o estaba mal medida la distancia. Por comer comidas mágicas no vas a correr más de repente, has entrenado muy duro, y punto.

Lo mismo digo respecto a no tener lesiones o no estar enfermo, si te ocurre así es es por una genética favorable y por cuidarse en todos los aspectos. Pero la genética vaya si influye. Unos recuperan fácil y otros no, es ley de vida.

Respecto a los físicos en las carreras, los de delante siempre tienen mucha fibra muscular. No son cachitas de gimnasio, son gente fuerte y potente.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2016 at 20:47 ----------




sada dijo:


> No pari de pensar en comida por dios vaya dos días que llevo. Algún consejo¿



Pues sí, la ansiedad se puede calmar comiendo o haciendo ejercicio. Haz lo segundo, y tendrás doble beneficio, calmarás la ansiedad y quemarás calorías en vez de ingerirlas.

PD: yo de tí pasaría de los ayunos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> Cada día haces 16/8? A qué hora cenas?



Normalmente a las nueve o diez y suelo comer de tres a cuatro. Despues de la cena pico frutos secos. Son 16 horas tirando por lo bajo. Solo me tomo el cacao puro mañanero y algun cafe sin nada.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2016 at 22:54 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> Sin haber competido y con 90 Kg. es muy difícil hacer 3:46 el Kilómetro, una de dos, o mientes y entrenas muy duro, o estaba mal medida la distancia. Por comer comidas mágicas no vas a correr más de repente, has entrenado muy duro, y punto.
> 
> Lo mismo digo respecto a no tener lesiones o no estar enfermo, si te ocurre así es es por una genética favorable y por cuidarse en todos los aspectos. Pero la genética vaya si influye. Unos recuperan fácil y otros no, es ley de vida.
> 
> ...



Que no teneis ni puta idea de como funciona el cuerpo al quitar harinas y meter mas grasas...


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Sep 2016)

Hace unos tres meses que estoy con esta 'dieta' y dejé el gim por calitenia. Como una barbaridad para lo que comía, mido 1.72 pase de 64 a 57-58 y no hay forma de ganar peso.

Hoy para desayunar batido verde con espinacas, zanahoria, manzana, medio aguacate y otras cosas y después dos huevos fritos. Para comer entrecot de buey y zumo hecho con dos naranjas manzana y piña, kefir con cacao y miel, luego dos plátanos. He merendado queso (cabra y oveja, vaca me sienta mal) y bastantes pistachos (casi he llenado un vaso de cáscaras). Cena ensalada de lechuga, tomate y el otro medio aguacate y cordero a la plancha.

Me parece mucho pero como con hambre. Probablente coma algo más antes de ir a dormir.

Edito, las 23.30, me acabo de hacer otro par de huevos fritos.


----------



## Dabicito (4 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Normalmente a las nueve o diez y suelo comer de tres a cuatro. Despues de la cena pico frutos secos. Son 16 horas tirando por lo bajo. Solo me tomo el cacao puro mañanero y algun cafe sin nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-sep-2016 at 22:54 ----------
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea tú campeón, estamos hablando de correr y de entrenamiento.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea tú campeón, estamos hablando de correr y de entrenamiento.



Y tu clonc de Sugus me puedes comer el rabo.

Pd. Que ahora no haga deporte no quiere decir que no haya hecho y mucho. Ligas de baloncesto, varias artes marciales (tengo cinturon negro en una), epocas de mucha bicicleta, natacion, incluso le daba a los hierros... Se un poco del tema.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> 3'45 el kilómetro con desnivel es un muy buen ritmo, pero no es nada excepcional, ni en amateurs.



¿con 90 kilos y ocho kilómetros?


----------



## Dabicito (5 Sep 2016)

ya te digo, o zapatitos hace "trampilla" y es corredor habitual o es imposibol mantener esos ritmos con ese peso. Es que da igual si comes más de esto que de aquello.

En otro orden de cosa no sé si se ha comentado el caso de Nauru, una isla del pacífico donde supuestamente la población autóctona está genéticamente más dotada para acumular grasa, al pasar de cazadores-recolectores a consumir productos grasientos y azucarados ahora están gordos como vacas. También influye el sedentarismo.

Nauru: la isla de los obesos | soitu.es


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Sep 2016)

cuando jugaba al rugby, todos los que pesaban más que yo (y yo andaba por 80 y algo más llegué a pesar), corrían menos que yo en distancias largas (yo era de los que más resistencia tenía), y todos los que pesaban menos que yo corrían más. 

Nunca medí tiempos, pero dudo que hiciera menos de 4 minutos en tiradas de 10 km, en el momento de mejor forma.

No digo que haya algún portento que lo haga (de élite), pero ahora resulta que todos los foreros son unos portentos.

No es nada creíble.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Sep 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Gracias, me arriesgaré de momento ya que tengo las defensas fuertes, en el futuro lo pensaré. Un saludo



Tengo 54 años y no he estado enfermo nunca, ni gripe ni catarros ni nada. Viajo por todo el mundo y ni una diarrea de viajero. Nada.

Con ,26 años tuve una salmonelosis y casi me muero.

Me temo que las defensas no llegan a tanto. Piensalo.


----------



## Cormac (5 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿con 90 kilos y ocho kilómetros?



Es una gran marca, pero se el caso de un tío cuarentón de mi gimnasio que venía a correr con nosotros. Gordo con bastante barriga, pasaba de los 90 kilos seguro y hasta fumaba. Se hacía los 10 kilómetros, con liebre, a cuatro minutos.
No es lo habitual, pero hay gente que se le da bien.
De todas formas, hoy en día que se publican todos los resultados de las carreras, decir el día y el tiempo en el que has llegado, es venir a decir tu nombre y apellidos al que quiera buscarlo. Lo inteligente hubiera sido falsearlo algo.


----------



## bambum (5 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> En otro orden de cosa no sé si se ha comentado el caso de Nauru, una isla del pacífico donde supuestamente la población autóctona está genéticamente más dotada para acumular grasa, al pasar de cazadores-recolectores a consumir productos grasientos y azucarados ahora están gordos como vacas. También influye el sedentarismo.
> 
> Nauru: la isla de los obesos | soitu.es





> No habían desarrollado la agricultura, por lo que su alimentación consistía en lo que podían *pescar, cazar* y recolectar de la isla. *Así pues*, su alimentación era rica en carbohidratos complejos y fibra, y *escasa en grasas y proteínas*.



::::::::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Sep 2016)

bambum dijo:


> ::::::::



Ni lo intentes, es como darse contra una pared.


----------



## sada (5 Sep 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Hace unos tres meses que estoy con esta 'dieta' y dejé el gim por calitenia. Como una barbaridad para lo que comía, mido 1.72 pase de 64 a 57-58 y no hay forma de ganar peso.
> 
> Hoy para desayunar batido verde con espinacas, zanahoria, manzana, medio aguacate y otras cosas y después dos huevos fritos. Para comer entrecot de buey y zumo hecho con dos naranjas manzana y piña, kefir con cacao y miel, luego dos plátanos. He merendado queso (cabra y oveja, vaca me sienta mal) y bastantes pistachos (casi he llenado un vaso de cáscaras). Cena ensalada de lechuga, tomate y el otro medio aguacate y cordero a la plancha.
> 
> ...



madre mía..que manera de comer. :: aún así bajáis yo no loentiendo. y yo subo. :´(


----------



## bambum (5 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> madre mía..que manera de comer. :: aún así bajáis yo no loentiendo. y yo subo. :´(



Llevo tiempo viendo como estas frustrada con esto del paleo.

Pareces algo nerviosa (o eso me ha parecido a mi). Tal vez la alimentación la tengas controlada, pero que me dices del stress y el sueño?

Por lo que ley del libro de Robb Wolf, es también muy importante.


----------



## sada (5 Sep 2016)

bambum dijo:


> Llevo tiempo viendo como estas frustrada con esto del paleo.
> 
> Pareces algo nerviosa (o eso me ha parecido a mi). Tal vez la alimentación la tengas controlada, pero que me dices del stress y el sueño?
> 
> Por lo que ley del libro de Robb Wolf, es también muy importante.



frustrada es poco, que llevo desde Abril y nada no hay manera son 5 meses ya en 5 meses tengo amigas que con Dukan han perdido 18 kilos y otra con baja en grasas 10.

duermo bien (8 horas) y no estoy stresada. 
y hago algo de ejercicio y ni con esas 67 y no hay forma de bajar.

estoy pensando en pedir una prueba de esas tipo test genético de ADN nutricional y de intolerancias alimentarias


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Hace dos días que he llegado de Mexico, td estoy con el jet lag de los cojones, hoy me he obligado a madrugar algo porque mi cuerpo está td en hace 7 horas. 
En breve, cuando tenga un rato, abriré un hilo contando mi experiencia en un resort de 5 estrellas de la Riviera Maya, será interesante...
En lo que a nutrición se refiere no me he cortado, he estado nueve días comiendo lo que me ha pasado por los cojones, hidratos, golosinas, mojitos, dulces, cervezas... los primeros días mi cuerpo seguía igual, pero al final he ganado 3 kilos, he pasado de 76 a 79, lo que me confirma que salirme de la paleo me sube el peso y sobre todo la grasa abdominal, bueno en dos días que llevo de mi rutina de siempre ya he bajado a 78 kg, todo vuelve a estar en su sitio, jejeje. 
Pero estos días me han servido para comprobar, una vez más, la veracidad por verificación empírica, de todo lo que aquí se dice. Eso sí, esos tres kilos han sido ganados pasándomelo de puta madre, aunque con alguna cosilla digna de mención y que va a provocar que no vuelva a Mexico, por lo demás de lujo, mi familia y yo.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Es una gran marca, pero se el caso de un tío cuarentón de mi gimnasio que venía a correr con nosotros. Gordo con bastante barriga, pasaba de los 90 kilos seguro y hasta fumaba. Se hacía los 10 kilómetros, con liebre, a cuatro minutos.
> No es lo habitual, pero hay gente que se le da bien.
> De todas formas, hoy en día que se publican todos los resultados de las carreras, decir el día y el tiempo en el que has llegado, es venir a decir tu nombre y apellidos al que quiera buscarlo. Lo inteligente hubiera sido falsearlo algo.*



No soy tan lelo, he falseado el día y otro dato más que tampoco es importante pero podría valer para poder identificarte.

Cualquier interesado ya puede buscarme y suerte 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 11:57 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> *Sin haber competido y con 90 Kg. es muy difícil hacer 3:46 el Kilómetro, una de dos, o mientes y entrenas muy duro, o estaba mal medida la distancia. Por comer comidas mágicas no vas a correr más de repente, has entrenado muy duro, y punto.
> 
> Lo mismo digo respecto a no tener lesiones o no estar enfermo, si te ocurre así es es por una genética favorable y por cuidarse en todos los aspectos. Pero la genética vaya si influye. Unos recuperan fácil y otros no, es ley de vida.
> 
> Respecto a los físicos en las carreras, los de delante siempre tienen mucha fibra muscular. No son cachitas de gimnasio, son gente fuerte y potente.*



He estado entrenando algo más de cuatro meses para esa carrera, bajé de 99 a 92 kg para la carrera practicamente toda la pérdida ha sido músculo (no estaba dispuesto a bajar más)

El entrenamiento practicamente no ha variado excepto las dos últimas semanas que dejé más de lado el entrenamiento de fuerza y los últimos 6 días a la semana que no hice ningún tipo de entrenamiento, solo pasear. Para mí que soy activo lo de no hacer nada fué lo que más me costó. Es otro fallo que comete mucha gente que los ves entrenando hasta el día antes de la competición.

Si no me lesiono practicamente nunca es porque sigo los protocolos del deporte que realizo al dedillo, cosa que la mayoría de aficionados no suele hacer. Entrenan, estiran un poquitín y a casa. Yo no, yo me tengo muy estudiado y se mis virtudes, mi defectos y mis limitaciones.

La mayoría de los populares de alrededor de los 4.00 minutos no saben competir, comienzan muy fuertes los primeros kilómetros y van bajando paulatinamente su rendimiento. Yo tengo experiencia y soy un reloj y compito de la misma manera que los mejores, obviamente con la diferencia de que me falta muchísimo nivel para ser como ellos.

Es una carrera popular local no homologada como tantas otras y como todas las populares no homologadas implica que puede haber una diferencia. Medida en Milemeter salen 7.600 Kms pero Milemeter no tiene en cuenta los desniveles así que no se, tampoco es algo que me importe. En la clasificación pone que llevaba un ritmo de 3.46 el kilómetro y ellos sabrán más que tú y que yo 

Físicos, ahí los únicos fuertes y potentes éramos yo y un chaval que hablé con él y le daba fuerte a las pesas, la mayoría de los demás tipo keniata (los primeros) alguna chavala jovencita con buen cuerpo y el resto como ya describí, hay cantidad de físicos que te asombra que puedan correr y en esos tiempos. Una chavala bajita por ejemplo con evidente obesidad, probablemente por encima de los 80 kilos le eché yo así a ojo porque no era cuestión de ir a preguntarle tú cuanto pesas  corriendo por debajo de los 5.00 minutos, eso si que es asombroso.

Saludos.


----------



## Jorkomboi (5 Sep 2016)

bambum dijo:


> ::::::::



La explicación es sencilla: Eran malísimos pescadores y cazadores.

:XX::XX:


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> madre mía..que manera de comer. :: aún así bajáis yo no loentiendo. y yo subo. :´(



La verdad que sigo el hilo y me sabe mal ver gente como tu, chicas básicamente, que lo intenta no le funciona.

Te diré que soy absolutamente estricto en lo referente a procesados, harinas (me sientan mal) y azúcares, lo único algún cubata de whisky y media cola (la otra media la dejo) en finde. El resto de la semana agua y zumos recien hechos.

Como carne, pescado, fruta, verdura, huevos, frutos secos, setas, algo de miel y cacao 100% en polvo, kefir, un poco de queso y a veces arroz o quinoa. Cocino todo a la plancha con aceite bueno, hervido o al vapor, muy poca sal. Poco más. Como fuera varios días a la semana pero tampoco es complicado. Hay que preguntar por eso, por ejemplo la mayoría de gazpachos y cremas llevan pan rallado. Postre fruta.

Lo otro es el cambio del gim a calistenia, hacía cardio bici, remar y correr, me iba bien pero lo que hago ahora en casa me va mucho mejor, me ocupa menos tiempo y es más llevadero. Tres ciclos de 5 min y descanso de 4 min. Total menos de media hora. El ciclo tiene dominadas, flexiones, sentadillas, ...

No se si es más importante el cambio de dieta o el del tipo de ejercicio, pero creo que es una combinación de los dos. Me estoy fibrando y tal.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Que no teneis ni puta idea de como funciona el cuerpo al quitar harinas y meter mas grasas...*



La inmensa mayoría de los corredores populares que conozco le tienen un pánico atroz a las grasas, preferirían que les dispararan en la sien antes que comerse un trozo de panceta. Un poco de aceite de oliva, algo de salmón, a lo mejor un par de nueces con mucho remordimiento y para de contar.

La mayoría no se les mete en la cabeza ni a martillazos que si subieran su porcentaje de grasa al 25-30% o así mejorarían su rendimiento drasticamente, después un matao como yo les gana y se asombran :XX:

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (5 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No soy tan lelo, he falseado el día y otro dato más que tampoco es importante pero podría valer para poder identificarte.
> 
> Cualquier interesado ya puede buscarme y suerte
> 
> ...



tipo keniata no tiene por qué ser débil y sin músculo, aunque tengan una constitución africana más estilizada. Esmirriados veo, en todo caso, a algunos ciclistas por aquello de no usar los brazos ni el tronco para nada.

De las populares a las que he ido a los ganadores siempre los he visto con fibra y fuertes (será porque y soy ectomorfo), hasta 10 Km. es casi una carrera de velocidad de la caña que le dan, imposible seguirles ni un Km. para mí al menos. 

A los de triatlon y Ironman tampoco los veo esmirriados, tienen un físico bonito, se les reduce el tronco muchísimo pero al necesitar potencia en piernas, brazos y abdominal conservan músculo tipo Iván Raña o Gómez Noya. Luis Enrique por ejemplo también se pega palizas y está delgado y con músculo. No quiero decir que generen músculo con esos esfuerzos, sino que pareciera que hubiera que ser fuerte por naturaleza para poder afrontar esos retos.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 13:49 ----------




bambum dijo:


> :::::::



No lo había leído y tienes razón, es un cagada del bloguero, si en Nauru cazaban, pescaban y recolectaban está claro que tenían proteínas excelentes. 

El enlace está puesto para comentar el caso de la isla de Nauru, podemos discutir en base a cualquier otra fuente más rigurosa. 

En algún lado he leído que su gordura se debe a la ausencia de productos hortículas locales y al hecho de que tengan que importar comida enlatada de Australia.


----------



## ALCOY (5 Sep 2016)

Yep...

ta noche, no recuerdo si a las 22 ó 22,30 culebrón de Xicote donde se analizarán 4 "dietas" o modos de comer y verán cuales han sido más efectivas, cuales han sido dañinas, etc...

el show probablemente no promete mucho pero puede ser curioso de ver...
si nos intentan vender la moto o si son "imparciales"... 
mañana examen... jajaja


----------



## zapatitos (5 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *tipo keniata no tiene por qué ser débil y sin músculo, aunque tengan una constitución africana más estilizada. Esmirriados veo, en todo caso, a algunos ciclistas por aquello de no usar los brazos ni el tronco para nada.
> 
> De las populares a las que he ido a los ganadores siempre los he visto con fibra y fuertes (será porque y soy ectomorfo), hasta 10 Km. es casi una carrera de velocidad de la caña que le dan, imposible seguirles ni un Km. para mí al menos.
> 
> A los de triatlon y Ironman tampoco los veo esmirriados, tienen un físico bonito, se les reduce el tronco muchísimo pero al necesitar potencia en piernas, brazos y abdominal conservan músculo tipo Iván Raña o Gómez Noya. Luis Enrique por ejemplo también se pega palizas y está delgado y con músculo. No quiero decir que generen músculo con esos esfuerzos, sino que pareciera que hubiera que ser fuerte por naturaleza para poder afrontar esos retos.*



Tipo keniata se llama a esos que están con un peso alrededor del 15-20% por debajo de su estatura que es más o menos lo óptimo para carreras de resistencia, estos suelen arrasar en la mayoría de carreras.

Después hay corredores alrededor del 5-10% de su estatura que ganan carreras hasta 8-10 Kms pero bastante menos que los tipo keniata.

Corredores que tengan el peso alrededor de su estatura los hay pero que ganen carreras ni a uno. Y ya no digo los que estamos 10-15% por encima de nuestra estatura que somos cuatro. Estamos hablando de gente con un porcentajo bajo o decente de grasa.

El tipo keniata siempre va a ir con ventaja en una carrera de resistencia porque necesita muchísima menos energía durante, eso es lógico.

Pdta - Por cierto, Iván Raña mide 1.74 y pesa alrededor de 63 kilos, no es del todo keniata pero se acerca. Hay que verle en directo que la tele engaña mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## ALCOY (5 Sep 2016)

en antena 3, que no lo había dicho...


----------



## chusemaria1970 (5 Sep 2016)

ALCOY dijo:


> en antena 3, que no lo había dicho...



Muchas gracias por el aviso. 

Enviado desde mi AOSP on Mako mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dabicito (5 Sep 2016)

Lo de Ivan Raña serán 64 Kg pero de pura fibra, en los cortos que está haciendo (ver su canal de youtube) se le nota marcado de manera natural.


Es decir, para la energía brutal que gasta entrenando y en las carreras es increíble que conserve musculatura en bíceps, hombro, dorsales, espalda, bien es cierto que contribuye a marcar la desaparición de grasa, pero tiene músculo de manera natural sin necesidad de trabajarlo, es fuerte por naturaleza y está capacitado para aguantar ese tipo de vida.

Luego otra cosa sería preguntarle lo que come y en qué cantidad, seguro que nos da la risa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ni lo intentes, es como darse contra una pared.



Pero su grado de subnormalidad es tal que no hacen mas que linkar estudios o referencias que los autorebaten... una risa y tal.

Pd. Y repitan conmigo, Davicito es un clon ridiculo de Sugus. Como se aburre el jodio para hacer asi el mongolo.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 21:23 ----------




sada dijo:


> frustrada es poco, que llevo desde Abril y nada no hay manera son 5 meses ya en 5 meses tengo amigas que con Dukan han perdido 18 kilos y otra con baja en grasas 10.
> 
> duermo bien (8 horas) y no estoy stresada.
> y hago algo de ejercicio y ni con esas 67 y no hay forma de bajar.
> ...



Dejate de tontadas y pon foto, a ver si vas a tener huesos de adamantium.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 21:27 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hace dos días que he llegado de Mexico, td estoy con el jet lag de los cojones, hoy me he obligado a madrugar algo porque mi cuerpo está td en hace 7 horas.
> En breve, cuando tenga un rato, abriré un hilo contando mi experiencia en un resort de 5 estrellas de la Riviera Maya, será interesante...
> En lo que a nutrición se refiere no me he cortado, he estado nueve días comiendo lo que me ha pasado por los cojones, hidratos, golosinas, mojitos, dulces, cervezas... los primeros días mi cuerpo seguía igual, pero al final he ganado 3 kilos, he pasado de 76 a 79, lo que me confirma que salirme de la paleo me sube el peso y sobre todo la grasa abdominal, bueno en dos días que llevo de mi rutina de siempre ya he bajado a 78 kg, todo vuelve a estar en su sitio, jejeje.
> Pero estos días me han servido para comprobar, una vez más, la veracidad por verificación empírica, de todo lo que aquí se dice. Eso sí, esos tres kilos han sido ganados pasándomelo de puta madre, aunque con alguna cosilla digna de mención y que va a provocar que no vuelva a Mexico, por lo demás de lujo, mi familia y yo.



Yo parecido, un veranito de no parar con la cerveza y de 87-88 a 92 kilos. Una semana llevo currando y con un orden en las comidas y me acabo de pesar 89,5k. No pasaran quince dias y estare de nuevo cerca de los 87 que es mi peso equilibrio.

La puñetera maltosa es terrible


----------



## Cormac (5 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No soy tan lelo, he falseado el día y otro dato más que tampoco es importante pero podría valer para poder identificarte.
> 
> Cualquier interesado ya puede buscarme y suerte
> 
> ...



Vamos, que has falseado seguramente la marca. Porqué no me extraña :rolleye:

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 21:44 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> Yep...
> 
> ta noche, no recuerdo si a las 22 ó 22,30 culebrón de Xicote donde se analizarán 4 "dietas" o modos de comer y verán cuales han sido más efectivas, cuales han sido dañinas, etc...
> 
> ...



Vamos, que si dice que la alta en grasas es buena, dirá la verdad, y si dice lo contrario será un vendido.
El que no eres imparcial eres tú como espectador.
Tampoco creo que Chicote sea ejemplo de dietas, por otra parte.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 21:50 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hace dos días que he llegado de Mexico, td estoy con el jet lag de los cojones, hoy me he obligado a madrugar algo porque mi cuerpo está td en hace 7 horas.
> En breve, cuando tenga un rato, abriré un hilo contando mi experiencia en un resort de 5 estrellas de la Riviera Maya, será interesante...
> En lo que a nutrición se refiere no me he cortado, he estado nueve días comiendo lo que me ha pasado por los cojones, hidratos, golosinas, mojitos, dulces, cervezas... los primeros días mi cuerpo seguía igual, pero al final he ganado 3 kilos, he pasado de 76 a 79, lo que me confirma que salirme de la paleo me sube el peso y sobre todo la grasa abdominal, bueno en dos días que llevo de mi rutina de siempre ya he bajado a 78 kg, todo vuelve a estar en su sitio, jejeje.
> Pero estos días me han servido para comprobar, una vez más, la veracidad por verificación empírica, de todo lo que aquí se dice. Eso sí, esos tres kilos han sido ganados pasándomelo de puta madre, aunque con alguna cosilla digna de mención y que va a provocar que no vuelva a Mexico, por lo demás de lujo, mi familia y yo.



Golosinas, mojitos, cervezas e hidratos seguramente en un buffet que no habrás quemado por estar de vacaciones. Y has engordado. Muy bien, cuentanos algo que no sepamos. Lo raro sería que hubieras perdido.


----------



## kilipdg (5 Sep 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Hace unos tres meses que estoy con esta 'dieta' y dejé el gim por calitenia. Como una barbaridad para lo que comía, mido 1.72 pase de 64 a 57-58 y no hay forma de ganar peso.
> 
> Hoy para desayunar batido verde con espinacas, zanahoria, manzana, medio aguacate y otras cosas y después dos huevos fritos. Para comer entrecot de buey y zumo hecho con dos naranjas manzana y piña, kefir con cacao y miel, luego dos plátanos. He merendado queso (cabra y oveja, vaca me sienta mal) y bastantes pistachos (casi he llenado un vaso de cáscaras). Cena ensalada de lechuga, tomate y el otro medio aguacate y cordero a la plancha.
> 
> ...



Eres un saco sin fondo colega... Has arrasado la nevera.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Vamos, que has falseado seguramente la marca. Porqué no me extraña* :rolleye:



A mí lo que me extraña muchísimo es que hayais ido alguna vez a la escuela porque comprensión lectora cero patatero.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 22:19 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> *Lo de Ivan Raña serán 64 Kg pero de pura fibra, en los cortos que está haciendo (ver su canal de youtube) se le nota marcado de manera natural.
> 
> 
> Es decir, para la energía brutal que gasta entrenando y en las carreras es increíble que conserve musculatura en bíceps, hombro, dorsales, espalda, bien es cierto que contribuye a marcar la desaparición de grasa, pero tiene músculo de manera natural sin necesidad de trabajarlo, es fuerte por naturaleza y está capacitado para aguantar ese tipo de vida.
> ...



Pura fibra el Raña dice, si hasta las azafatas que les dan premios parecen culturistas cuando se ponen a su lado.

Pura fibra era por ejemplo Bruce Lee sobre todo cuando se cambió a los USA, medía 1.71 de altura ¿y sabes cuanto solía pesar para lo pequeñito que aparentaba? Entre 70 kg y 74 kg. Osease alrededor de su altura que es lo que suele pesar normalmente un tío fibrado y no excesivamente musculado.

El Raña le ves en persona y está casi esquelético, con unas semanitas de dieta no demasiada estricta valdría para extra en una película sobre campos de concentración nazis. Que me parece perfecto que sea tu físico ideal pero de fibrado no tiene nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (5 Sep 2016)

como todo es subjetivo, ponte tú a hacer ironmans a ver el músculo que te queda, si no eres una persona fuerte es inviable hacerlos, yo no podría porque conozco mis limitaciones. 


Lo de estar fuerte también es interpretable, para mí estár fuerte es manejar tu propio peso, ser capaz de correr, nadar, trepar, aplicar fuerzas, etc. a buen nivel. Los páleo deberíais estar de acuerdo con esto, el cuerpo perfecto no es el de gimnasio, sino el de cazador-recolector.


----------



## sada (5 Sep 2016)

Empieza Chicote


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Ahora mismo en A3 Chicote se pone a dieta. Le aconsejan hidratos de carbono lo que más. Que hdgp! Están acojonados!


----------



## kilipdg (5 Sep 2016)

Ya empezamos regular.... Hay que comer muchas veces al día.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Lo van a matar de hambre, adelgazará pero el rebote será la hostia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Sep 2016)

Y dieta mediterranea con 5 comidas al dia. La endocrina hablando de hidratos y proteina, de la grasa ni mencionarla.

Segunda endocrina con el puto balance calorico. y no los sacas de ahi.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Una vieja de la vieja escuela, qué asco de a3!

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 22:56 ----------

Acaba de salir la paleo para compararla con otras dietas...

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 22:57 ----------

"Cualquier caloría que nos sobre se convierte en grasa" vieja escuela, son psicopatas!


----------



## zapatitos (5 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *como todo es subjetivo, ponte tú a hacer ironmans a ver el músculo que te queda, si no eres una persona fuerte es inviable hacerlos, yo no podría porque conozco mis limitaciones.
> 
> 
> Lo de estar fuerte también es interpretable, para mí estár fuerte es manejar tu propio peso, ser capaz de correr, nadar, trepar, aplicar fuerzas, etc. a buen nivel. Los páleo deberíais estar de acuerdo con esto, el cuerpo perfecto no es el de gimnasio, sino el de cazador-recolector.*



Bueno, ahora me cambias el discurso.

Yo no estoy criticando al Raña por lo que hace, solo digo una realidad sobre su físico, cosa que a él le importará poco porque su físico es ideal para la actividad que hace y es con lo que se gana la vida, así que bien por él. Pero su físico fibroso no es, punto y final. Además que tú ya lo admites y por eso cambias el discursito.

Estar fuerte no es interpretable y a nadie le interesa lo que tú pienses personalmente que es estar fuerte, aquí lo que importa es la definición de un físico fuerte. 

En relación al físico la definición de fuerte es *que está robusto y corpulento* y el Raña tiene de robusto y corpulento lo que yo de Obispo de Canterbury. Punto y final.

¿Cuantas veces te voy a tener que repetir que yo no soy paleo para que por fin se te meta en esa cabeza de pan que tienes?

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Calorías calorías calorías calorías... IG ni mencionarlo!


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2016)

Cetosis = quemar grasa... BINGO!!!

El doctor este ya le ha dicho ni pan, ni pasta, ni arroz, ni patatas, ni fruta, ni bollería, ni nada de nada...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Dieta proteica ya salió!


----------



## rush81 (5 Sep 2016)

Me apunto, me sobran 20 kg


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Explicando la cetosis...

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:07 ----------

Ya están criticando la dieta proteica.... Ya estaban tardando....


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2016)

lo del ácido úrico para flipar...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Le echan la culpa a la falta de hc, pero no dicen que con la verdura la tienes....

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:08 ----------

Bombazo d azúcar de la siguiente!


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Explicando la cetosis...
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:07 ----------
> 
> Ya están criticando la dieta proteica.... Ya estaban tardando....



Yo llevo ya tiempo con dieta ceto, a veces low carb, y nada de analíticas alteradas. Me da que algo de hidratos consumía...

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:11 ----------

adelgazar = perder grasa

Si no les miden los kilos de grasa no saben si adelgazan o no ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Yo llevo ya tiempo con dieta ceto, a veces low carb, y nada de analíticas alteradas. Me da que algo de hidratos consumía...



Con la verdura...


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Calorías calorías calorías calorías... IG ni mencionarlo!



Y primera manipulacion. El especialista les ha dado pautas, huevos, carne, pescado, verdura y setas. 

El Xicote ni un gramo de verde en la compra

Y la endocrina que muy mal el acido urico por las nubes y estreñido.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Cuatro piezas de fruta al día! Lo de siempre y que jamás ha parado la obesidad....

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:15 ----------

A3 no se va a jugar los anuncios de cereales.... Tengo clarito de que va esto!

Demonización de la grasa otra vez!


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2016)

verduras + hidratos de carbono + proteínas.... ::

Las verduras son una nueva macro :XX::XX:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Grasa saturada=demonio HC=dios :XX:


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2016)

come mucha bollería (hidratos) y va a hacer una dieta crudivegana que son.... más hidratos.

Suplemento de B12 para los crudiveganos... vaya mierda de dieta si te tienes que suplementar con vitaminas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Para la vegana suplementos de b12. Lo has oído sugus?


----------



## rush81 (5 Sep 2016)

Vaya choni la crudivegana


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Para la vegana suplementos de b12. *Lo has oído sugus?*



Va a tener un conflicto de intereses... Solo le gustará la mitad de lo que dicen :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Imitación de otros platos, me parece ridiculo!


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Imitación de otros platos, me parece ridiculo!



Como me digan que la hamburguesa de remolacha sabe lo mismo que una de buey los denuncio...

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:24 ----------




rush81 dijo:


> Vaya choni la crudivegana



8000 y pico calorías de 8500 se zampaba en golosinas y bollería cada semana... ¿Acaso necesita que alguien le diga lo que la hace engordar?? ienso:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Publicidad de pastas gallo ahora mismo!:fiufiu:


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Publicidad de pastas gallo ahora mismo!:fiufiu:



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

... y pasta no integral, que sería lo mínimo.

brutal! por lo menos podían disimular un poco y poner anuncios que no fueran de alimentación...


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Sep 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Como me digan que la hamburguesa de remolacha sabe lo mismo que una de buey los denuncio...
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Los primeros (los proteicos) les han contado las calorias que consumian a la semana. El 9000 ella 12000.

Para el 9000 es una puta mierda poquisimas calorias. Yo no bajo de 2000 al dia, que serian 14000 a la semana. Es magiaaa


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Otra vez la b12... Y sugus sin aparecer!


----------



## sada (5 Sep 2016)

Las mellizas no veas como jalan


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Han dejado la paleo para el final!

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:42 ----------

Joder viendo la gente que sale ahí y lo hecho mierda que está lo tengo claro!


----------



## Arqus (5 Sep 2016)

La proteínica está manipulada, no le ponen grasas ni minerales y vitaminas (verduras o suplementos) Normal que se joda la salud

Enviado desde mi HM 1SW mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Panko21 (5 Sep 2016)

Además todo sesgado, no muestran 2 meses de todos y mostrando las analíticas previas. Lo de mezclar verduras con hidratos y proteínas, es como el anuncio del Jesús Vázquez que hablaba de grasas animales y proteínas vegetales... Un despropósito


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Cola caso, granini...

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:49 ----------

El régimen a Chicote cuesta arriba, será porque no le sacia?

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:50 ----------

Pan pan pan pan pan... Ummmm que rico o!


----------



## rush81 (5 Sep 2016)

La ropa del eci.... jojojojo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

Le cuesta obligarse 5 veces al día, normal porque eso no es normal ni por asomo!

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:51 ----------

Ahí viene la paleo y ya intentando ridiculizar!

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:54 ----------

Ponen al mismo nivel el queso curado con la palmera de chocolate:ouch:


----------



## rush81 (5 Sep 2016)

Paleotraining... No cabe un idiota mas


----------



## kilipdg (5 Sep 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Paleotraining... No cabe un idiota mas



Ya me lo dirás cuando salgan sus resultados.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2016)

No han puesto ni un tercio de la dieta, ni verduras ni aceites, ni coco, ni mantequilla....

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 00:00 ----------

No hablan de las grasas

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 00:01 ----------

Qué hdgp! Le han dicho que va atener cáncer...

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 00:03 ----------

Programa para reprogramación de tonticos que se puedan haber desviado! Nada nuevo, están asustados!

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 00:04 ----------

Insiste con el cáncer de colon y la carne!


----------



## Arqus (6 Sep 2016)

Lo que decía, le falta la verdura a la proteica (fibra entre otros nutrientes), y la tonta de la doctora ya le habla de meter cereales

Enviado desde mi HM 1SW mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kilipdg (6 Sep 2016)

Joder la vegetariana, se va a poner hasta follable


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No han puesto ni un tercio de la dieta, ni verduras ni aceites, ni coco, ni mantequilla....
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 00:00 ----------
> 
> ...



El cáncer de colon viene por el consumo de grasas saturadas.
Asustados? Si el el supermercado te puedes hinchar a grasas saturadas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

Arqus dijo:


> Lo que decía, le falta la verdura a la proteica (fibra entre otros nutrientes), y la tonta de la doctora ya le habla de meter cereales
> 
> Enviado desde mi HM 1SW mediante Tapatalk



Todo está medido...


----------



## Arqus (6 Sep 2016)

Ostia la Paleo...

Enviado desde mi HM 1SW mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

El que más peso ha perdido el de paleodieta!

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 00:10 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> El cáncer de colon viene por el consumo de grasas saturadas.
> Asustados? Si el el supermercado te puedes hinchar a grasas saturadas.



Demuéstralo! Yo te demostré que no!


----------



## rush81 (6 Sep 2016)

Todo lo que no sea dieta mediterranea es ETA


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

Al cuello a la paleo, le ha vuelto a decir que se va a morir qué hdgp!


----------



## Arqus (6 Sep 2016)

Pero que de chorradas dice la doctora sobre los riesgos de comer pocos hidratos. Que se lo digan a Jaime Brugos.

Enviado desde mi HM 1SW mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El que más peso ha perdido el de paleodieta!
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 00:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Que tú me has demostrado qué???
Googlea majo, que estoy con el móvil.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Que tú me has demostrado qué???
> Googlea majo, que estoy con el móvil.



Ya te di un zasca con Italia, metete en el Pubmed y veras que es lo que provoca el cáncer de colon!


----------



## Panko21 (6 Sep 2016)

Le baja toda la analítica al Paleo y le dice pamplinas... La vegetatonta el hdl en 32, anemia apenas varía el porcentaje de grasa. La pérdida viene del músculo... La doctora diciendo que coma cereales hija de puta


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

Doctoras abuelitas pontificando dieta mediterránea!


----------



## Panko21 (6 Sep 2016)

Y ahora compara 2meses con 5 semanas?


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El que más peso ha perdido el de paleodieta!





Sí claro, se ha puesto a hacer deporte a saco y comía como un animal antes. Joder como manipulas. Si lo ha dicho la doctora, que el que más pesa, es normal que mas adelgace.
Si hacen una dieta de huelga de hambre serás el que mas pierdas. Pero será sana a largo plazo?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

Esto no ha sido más que una encerrona a la dieta paleo de manual, y mientras anunciando cola cao y pastas gallo!


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Sep 2016)

Hijos de puta manipuladores

Lo han llevado a su terreno a hacerla hiperproteica... nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Y las conclusiones como es el que mas a perdido han sacado el cuchillo. Panda de cabrones


----------



## kilipdg (6 Sep 2016)

Vaya la dieta mediterránea 0 contraindicaciones.... A que me olerá esto.

Tampoco dicen que es prácticamente imposible seguir la dieta mediterránea tal y como la formulan, porque hacerte 5 comidas diarias.... No es viable y la gente a los pocos meses la deja.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Sí claro, se ha puesto a hacer deporte a saco y comía como un animal antes. Joder como manipulas. Si lo ha dicho la doctora, que el que más pesa, es normal que mas adelgace.
> Si hacen una dieta de huelga de hambre serás el que mas pierdas. Pero será sana a largo plazo?



Si claro, yo manipuló A3 no!:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## rush81 (6 Sep 2016)

Vaya jaula de grillos, ni entre vosotros os aclaráis


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Si claro, yo manipuló A3 no!:XX::XX::XX:



Tambin manipula.
Lo que te he desmontado tu manipulación en cuatro líneas y reaccionas así


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

El cáncer de colon se produce por una dieta alta en grasas y baja en fibras.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> El cáncer de colon se produce por una dieta alta en grasas y baja en fibras.



A falta de que pongas la referencia bibliográfica, antes me creo a esta:
Food groups and risk of colorectal cancer in Italy. - PubMed - NCBI

The proportion of colorectal cancer attributed to dietary habits is high, but several inconsistencies remain, especially with respect to the influence of some food groups. To further elucidate the role of dietary habits, 1,225 subjects with cancer of the colon, 728 with cancer of the rectum and 4,154 controls, hospitalized with acute non-neoplastic diseases, were interviewed between 1992 and 1996 in 6 different Italian areas. The validated food-frequency questionnaire included 79 questions on food items and recipes, categorised into 16 food groups. After allowance for non-dietary confounding factors and total energy intake, significant trends of increasing risk of colorectal cancer with increasing intake emerged for bread and cereal dishes (odds ratio [OR] in highest vs. lowest quintile = 1.7), potatoes (OR = 1.2), cakes and desserts (OR = 1.1), and refined sugar (OR = 1.4). Intakes of fish (OR = 0.7), raw and cooked vegetables (OR = 0.6 for both) and fruit other than citrus fruit (OR = 0.7) showed a negative association with risk. Consumption of eggs and meat (white, red or processed meats) seemed uninfluential. Most findings were similar for colon and rectum, but some negative associations (i.e., coffee and tea, and fish) appeared stronger for colon cancer. Our findings lead us to reconsider the role of starchy foods and refined sugar in light of recent knowledge on the digestive physiology of carbohydrates and the insulin/colon cancer hypothesis. The beneficial role of most vegetables is confirmed, with more than 20% reduction in risk of colorectal cancer from the addition of one daily serving.


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> A falta de que pongas la referencia bibliográfica, antes me creo a esta:
> Food groups and risk of colorectal cancer in Italy. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> The proportion of colorectal cancer attributed to dietary habits is high, but several inconsistencies remain, especially with respect to the influence of some food groups. To further elucidate the role of dietary habits, 1,225 subjects with cancer of the colon, 728 with cancer of the rectum and 4,154 controls, hospitalized with acute non-neoplastic diseases, were interviewed between 1992 and 1996 in 6 different Italian areas. The validated food-frequency questionnaire included 79 questions on food items and recipes, categorised into 16 food groups. After allowance for non-dietary confounding factors and total energy intake, significant trends of increasing risk of colorectal cancer with increasing intake emerged for bread and cereal dishes (odds ratio [OR] in highest vs. lowest quintile = 1.7), potatoes (OR = 1.2), cakes and desserts (OR = 1.1), and refined sugar (OR = 1.4). Intakes of fish (OR = 0.7), raw and cooked vegetables (OR = 0.6 for both) and fruit other than citrus fruit (OR = 0.7) showed a negative association with risk. Consumption of eggs and meat (white, red or processed meats) seemed uninfluential. Most findings were similar for colon and rectum, but some negative associations (i.e., coffee and tea, and fish) appeared stronger for colon cancer. Our findings lead us to reconsider the role of starchy foods and refined sugar in light of recent knowledge on the digestive physiology of carbohydrates and the insulin/colon cancer hypothesis. The beneficial role of most vegetables is confirmed, with more than 20% reduction in risk of colorectal cancer from the addition of one daily serving.



Y la mantequilla no, verdad?


----------



## Rauxa (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Y la mantequilla no, verdad?



Efectivamente. La mantequilla no. (no la confundas con la margarina, que es basura).


Te daré un par de días para que encuentres una referencia primaria en la que se haya concluido que la mantequilla produce cancer.


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Efectivamente. La mantequilla no. (no la confundas con la margarina, que es basura).
> 
> 
> Te daré un par de días para que encuentres una referencia primaria en la que se haya concluido que la mantequilla produce cancer.



Ya vuelves a manipular los mensajes. Quién ha mencionado la margarina? Ni una ni otra hay que comérsela. Que la margarina es todavía peor ya lo dicen todos los médicos.
Que el cáncer de colon, aparte del hereditario, es producido por un consumo alto en grasas saturadas y por el estreñimiento (ya que las heces pasan excesivo tiempo alojado dentro) también se sabe.
Quien lo quiera leer que lo ponga en google y busque una página médica. Te repito que escribo desde el móvil o la tablet, no puedo poner enlaces. No me voy a bajar a un ciber a postear o usar el del curro.
Pero vamos, que desde que se te escapó decir que habías adelgazado y medías 1'74 y pesabas 73 kilos sin estar musculado, ya te dije que tú y yo estábamos en otro nivel.
Así de fácil, en Google: cáncer de colon causas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

Conozco gente que ha muerto por cancer de colon, entre ellos la madre de un amigo, que la única carne que consumía era de conejo, eso sí, mucha pasta, pan y cereales que es la dieta mediterránea y es muy sano. Criando malvas está la pobre!


----------



## Rauxa (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya vuelves a manipular los mensajes. Quién ha mencionado la margarina? Ni una ni otra hay que comérsela. Que la margarina es todavía peor ya lo dicen todos los médicos.
> Que el cáncer de colon, aparte del hereditario, es producido por un consumo alto en grasas saturadas y por el estreñimiento (ya que las heces pasan excesivo tiempo alojado dentro) también se sabe.
> Quien lo quiera leer que lo ponga en google y busque una página médica. Te repito que escribo desde el móvil o la tablet, no puedo poner enlaces. No me voy a bajar a un ciber a postear o usar el del curro.
> Pero vamos, que desde que se te escapó decir que habías adelgazado y medías 1'74 y pesabas 73 kilos sin estar musculado, ya te dije que tú y yo estábamos en otro nivel.
> Así de fácil, en Google: cáncer de colon causas.



Precisamente dije que estaba musculado. Joder llevo 25 años trabajando la fuerza.
Seguramente tu mobil no te deja ver enteros los posts.

No conozco a ningún "abusador" de frutos secos, cocos, aguacates y olivas que tenga cáncer de colon. Y no, tampoco tenían la mantequilla como un producto habitual.
Los que conozco, son (ya es casualidad), abusadores de harinas y azúcares.
Entre los amigos de mis padres y mis abuelos y de mis suegros, habré conocido unos 10-12 cánceres de colon. Muestra pequeña si quieres, pero significativa.

Nunca puede ser la causa algo que no forma parte de la dieta de estas personas. Así de simple.

Y no me sean remolón. El dia que te sientes delante del PC busca esos estudios que afirman que la grasa buena, es tan mala.
Pero estudios primarios. No vayas a enlazar según qué, que aún me atragantaré con mis olivas.


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Precisamente dije que estaba musculado. Joder llevo 25 años trabajando la fuerza.
> Seguramente tu mobil no te deja ver enteros los posts.
> 
> No conozco a ningún "abusador" de frutos secos, cocos, aguacates y olivas que tenga cáncer de colon. Y no, tampoco tenían la mantequilla como un producto habitual.
> ...



Vaya, conoces 10 ó 12 (que ya son eh?)
Y además los conocías tan bien que hasta sabías de qué se alimentaban :rolleye:
Yo tengo al padre de un amigo, y oye, que ni puta idea de lo que comía, pero ni puta idea, y ahora me explicas como sabes que comían ellos. Aparte que 10 ó 12 del mismo cáncer, o tienes una vida social muy amplia o es una mentira como una catedral. Lo mismo es el agua de la zona.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Vaya, conoces 10 ó 12 (que ya son eh?)
> Y además los conocías tan bien que hasta sabías de qué se alimentaban :rolleye:
> Yo tengo al padre de un amigo, y oye, que ni puta idea de lo que comía, pero ni puta idea, y ahora me explicas como sabes que comían ellos. Aparte que 10 ó 12 del mismo cáncer, o tienes una vida social muy amplia o es una mentira como una catedral. Lo mismo es el agua de la zona.



Pero lee joder:

Consumption of eggs and meat (white, red or processed meats) seemed uninfluential.

significant trends of increasing risk of colorectal cancer with increasing intake emerged for bread and cereal dishes 

cakes and desserts (OR = 1.1), and refined sugar (OR = 1.4)

The beneficial role of most vegetables is confirmed, with more than 20% reduction in risk of colorectal cancer from the addition of one daily serving.

Pues bastante claro lo dicen.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero lee joder:
> 
> Consumption of eggs and meat (white, red or processed meats) seemed uninfluential.
> 
> ...



Brutal, habría que imprimirlo, plastificarlo y enviárselo a la vendida de la doctora del programa de esta noche.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Sep 2016)

Pero almas benditas de Dios ¿En serio erais tan ingenuos de creer que no iba a ganar por goleada la dieta mediterranea y que iba a perder la paletodieta?

Por cierto, no le he prestado mucha atención a esa propaganda publicitaria disfrazada de programa televisivo pero me parece que al de la paletodieta es al único que le ha subido el HDL y la urraca que hace de médica no ha dicho ni pío no sea que la llamen la atención por decir algo bueno de esa dieta.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 02:52 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *Sí claro, se ha puesto a hacer deporte a saco y comía como un animal antes. Joder como manipulas. Si lo ha dicho la doctora, que el que más pesa, es normal que mas adelgace.
> Si hacen una dieta de huelga de hambre serás el que mas pierdas. Pero será sana a largo plazo?*



¿Pero tú te piensas que yo soy gilipollas?

Al que han puesto con la paletodieta era el de más peso pero también el de menor porcentaje de grasa corporal (creo que era alrededor del 35%) frente a un montón de vacaburras que alguna sobrepasaba el 50% de grasa corporal, aún así partiendo de menos grasa corporal ha perdido más tanto por ciento de grasa corporal que ellas si no me equivoco.

Y eso haciendo las cosas mal porque nadie le ha dicho que meta verduras, frutos secos, etc etc. Solo comiendo carne y tortillas francesas que es lo que mola para desprestigiar a los que intentamos no comer los alimentos procesados que anuncian en DaPena 3 y decir que nos vamos a morir de nosecuantas plagas bíblicas por no comer Pastas Gallo.

Sobre el Chicote ese, pues menuda albóndiga el tío. Con solo quitarse del picoteo del restaurante no tenía más cojones que adelgazar docena de kilos.

No son tontos los de DaPena 3, sabían muy bien a quien poner con la dieta mediterranea, al que seguro iba a perder mogollón de kilos solo quitándole el picoteo. Si ponen con la dieta mediterránea a alguna de las vacaburras no pierden un solo kilo y se les ve pero bien el plumero. Apostar por el albóndiga Chicote era apuesta segura.

Y todavía queda el efecto rebote en cuanto vuelva a las andadas de picotear en todos los pucheros del restaurante pero eso no nos lo contarán jamás.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero almas benditas de Dios ¿En serio erais tan ingenuos de creer que no iba a ganar por goleada la dieta mediterranea y que iba a perder la paletodieta?
> 
> Por cierto, no le he prestado mucha atención a esa propaganda publicitaria disfrazada de programa televisivo pero me parece que al de la paletodieta es al único que le ha subido el HDL y la urraca que hace de médica no ha dicho ni pío no sea que la llamen la atención por decir algo bueno de esa dieta.
> 
> ...



Si sigue haciendo TV lo veremos pronto...


----------



## zapatitos (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *El cáncer de colon se produce por una dieta alta en grasas y baja en fibras.*



Lo único que parece estar bien demostrado es que la obesidad, la inactividad física, las carnes *procesadas*, cocinar a temperaturas elevadas, tabaquismo, poca fibra, consumo de alcohol, envejecimiento y los antecedentes hereditarios pueden aumentar el riesgo de cancer de colon.

Lo de la carne no procesada y las grasas hay que meterlo en todo lo malo pero no está nada demostrado.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 03:37 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *Que el cáncer de colon, aparte del hereditario, es producido por un consumo alto en grasas saturadas y por el estreñimiento (ya que las heces pasan excesivo tiempo alojado dentro) también se sabe.*



Lo sabreis en tu casa porque la mismísima Asociación Americana para el Cáncer no lo sabe ya que afirma que no está nada clara la asociación de las grasas con el cancer de colon.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero almas benditas de Dios ¿En serio erais tan ingenuos de creer que no iba a ganar por goleada la dieta mediterranea y que iba a perder la paletodieta?
> 
> Por cierto, no le he prestado mucha atención a esa propaganda publicitaria disfrazada de programa televisivo pero me parece que al de la paletodieta es al único que le ha subido el HDL y la urraca que hace de médica no ha dicho ni pío no sea que la llamen la atención por decir algo bueno de esa dieta.
> 
> ...



Con una dieta mediterránea bien llevada (que casi nadie cumple), y adaptada al estilo de vida de cada uno, se adelgaza.
La dieta mediterránea no dice que comas alimentos procesados, sí que los evites si puedes y a ser posible alimentos integrales.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Sep 2016)

Arqus dijo:


> *Ostia la Paleo...*



Eso no es una dieta paleto sino hiperproteica, los paleto meten verduras, frutos secos, fruta, etc. se aprovechan que la gente es muy borrega y se cree cualquier cosa que les diga la caja tonta.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Sep 2016)

Ayer no vi el programa(sabia que iban a poner las dietas como le salieran de los cojones y evite pillarme cabreos) pero por lo que veo, la pirámide alimentcia sigue siendo lo mas de lo mas.

Por cierto, promocionaron el tema del veganismo y del crudiveganidmo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso no es una dieta paleto sino hiperproteica, los paleto meten verduras, frutos secos, fruta, etc. se aprovechan que la gente es muy borrega y se cree cualquier cosa que les diga la caja tonta.
> 
> Saludos.



Y para salvar la cara han pasado por el experto 'paleodietista' que le ha dicho TODO lo que tenia que comer, y el señor que casualidad se lo ha pasado por los huevos. 

Si se hubiese hinchado a verdura poco margen de critica le habria quedado a la doctora viejuna 'oficialijta'.

Y de la grasa buena todos callaos como putas, ni mencionarla en el programa.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 08:15 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Ayer no vi el programa(sabia que iban a poner las dietas como le salieran de los cojones y evite pillarme cabreos) pero por lo que veo, la pirámide alimentcia sigue siendo lo mas de lo mas.
> 
> Por cierto, promocionaron el tema del veganismo y del crudiveganidmo?



No, le dijeron a la que cojio esa dieta que era deficitaria y se suplementase.

Resumen: todas las dietas malas, la mediterranea con cereales guena.


----------



## rush81 (6 Sep 2016)

Un articulo interesante cuestionando ciertos dogmas de la dieta mediterránea en favor de la paleodieta:

La falacia de la dieta mediterránea y la importancia del individuo


----------



## kilipdg (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Con una dieta mediterránea bien llevada (que casi nadie cumple), y adaptada al estilo de vida de cada uno, se adelgaza.
> La dieta mediterránea no dice que comas alimentos procesados, sí que los evites si puedes y a ser posible alimentos integrales.



Quien cojones la va a cumplir? Todo el día con el menú semanal en la mano y con 200 tapers al trabajo para hacer 5 comidas diarias. 

Lo que dije antes, la puedes cumplir 3 meses para bajar peso pero después los vuelves a coger al cansarte y dejar ese ritmo infernal.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2016)

pensaba que sería más riguroso, muy mal parece de folleto o de la revista pronto


----------



## Mr.Bin (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Vaya, conoces 10 ó 12 (que ya son eh?)
> Y además los conocías tan bien que hasta sabías de qué se alimentaban :rolleye:
> Yo tengo al padre de un amigo, y oye, que ni puta idea de lo que comía, pero ni puta idea, y ahora me explicas como sabes que comían ellos. Aparte que 10 ó 12 del mismo cáncer, o tienes una vida social muy amplia o es una mentira como una catedral. Lo mismo es el agua de la zona.



Mi padre, diabético. Toda su puta vida con pan, harinas, pasta... Hace 4 años le diagnosticaron un tumor en el colon de más de 3 kg. Gracias a Dios todo salió bien.

A consecuencia de ello, le convencí, y comenzó a hacer dieta paleo estricta. Va al baño diariamente, ha adelgazado y por las mañanas su glucosa está entre 70 y 80.

Yo, asmático desde hacía más de 8 años. Dieta paleo super estricta más ayunos y suplementos de ajo detox. Adiós al asma. Adiós al puto ventolín.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2016)

si no entendí mal alguien dijo en el hilo que el cuerpo empezaba a perder grasa por dentro..es cierto? 
como se comporta el cuerpo al perder grasa??


----------



## Mr.Bin (6 Sep 2016)

Una de las cosas más interesantes que me han ocurrido tras llevar a cabo la llamada dieta Paleo es que ahora ya no puedo comer alimentos que porten aditivos, químicos y demás porquería. Estos actúan en mi estómago como una puta bomba.

Típica paella que lleva caldos knor o gallina blanca es sinónimo de malas digestiones. 

Algunos lo verán como una putada. Para mi es una virtud. Soy un detector perfecto de comida procesada o adulterada con químicos. El más agresivo de todos el glutamato monosódico. Se me llegan a hinchar los pies y manos durante unas 5 o 6 horas.


----------



## montella (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Con una dieta mediterránea bien llevada (que casi nadie cumple), y adaptada al estilo de vida de cada uno, se adelgaza.
> La dieta mediterránea no dice que comas alimentos procesados, sí que los evites si puedes y a ser posible alimentos integrales.



Cuando hablamos de alimentos integrales basicamente hablamos del pan o galletas .Yo no entiendo q 5 gramos de fibra en 100 gramos haga una diferencia para el cuerpo humano q ni eso es pq depende de con q lo acompañes.O es bueno o es basura como se habla q es el pan blanco o las galletas sin fibra pero no puede pasar de ser basura a recomendable por 5 gramos de fibra de diferencia.Para mi no tiene sentido

Si es verdad q la proteina y la grasa diluyen los efectos de los HC RAPIDOS por ejemplo:
Pan blanco con lomo embuchado tendria mejores macros generales q pan integral con pavo .Galletas con mantequilla tendria mejores macros q galletas integrales con pate....y asi.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Con una dieta mediterránea bien llevada (que casi nadie cumple), y adaptada al estilo de vida de cada uno, se adelgaza.
> La dieta mediterránea no dice que comas alimentos procesados, sí que los evites si puedes y a ser posible alimentos integrales.*



Esto ya se ha dicho un montón de veces pero bueno se repite otra vez y no pasa nada: *Ya no existen los cereales integrales*.

El único cereal que sigue siendo integral es la avena y la única razón es porque su procesado es muchísimo más dificultoso.

Lo que llaman cereales integrales en realidad son cereales que después de ser procesados les añaden germen y fibra y lo mezclan. Y dirás que más dará, pues no da lo mismo porque lo que llaman cereales integrales en realidad es practicamente azúcar con germen y fibra.

Para los fabricantes es más cómodo y barato hacer eso y por eso lo hacen. Total si la gente os lo vais a tragar igual y encima vais a pagar un precio más caro porque son "integrales".

Si existieran verdaderos cereales integrales como existían hasta más o menos los 80 no tendría problemas en consumirlos, no como base de la dieta pero si esporadicamente. Pero estos de ahora no los toco ni con un palo.

Segundo, adelgazar no significa perder kilos como mucha gente cree sino perder grasa, que no es lo mismo. Con una dieta mediterránea bien llevada se pierde grasa no localizada y tono muscular y se aumenta la grasa localizada en espalda baja, abdomen, pectoral y caderas (según el sexo). Esto lo puede ver cualquier observador como entre los que siguen ese tipo de dieta predominana los físicos muy delgados pero con la zona del abdomen prominente e hinchada o en las mujeres con mucha celulitis en la parte de los muslos superiores.

Esto tiene un nombre y es sobreestimulación de la insulina por tomar un exceso de carbohidratos que lleva a crear un desorden en la acumulación de grasas.

Después, la dieta mediterránes es muy baja en grasas y eso hace que tu organismo tenga problemas para producir hormonas que la gran mayoría utilizan como base la grasa. También es posible que tengan problemas para lubricar venas, arterias y órganos vitales porque ciertas grasas son las encargadas de esta función.

También suele ser deficitaria en proteina con los problemas que eso acarrea.

La gente no se da cuenta pero al medio-largo plazo diabetes, cansancio crónico, dolores articulares y musculares crónicos, impotencia, problemas de próstata, etc etc probablemente serán sus amigos íntimos.

Para los empresarios y fabricantes que sigas la dieta mediterránea es un chollo porque te están vendiendo toneladas de carbohidratos y azúcar a precios de proteina, más ganancias para ellos.

La gente debería de pensar el porqué cada vez se sigue más eso de la dieta mediterránea y sin embargo cada vez hay más casos de diabetes, enfermedades cardiovasculares, depresión, impotencia, etc etc etc. La gente debería de pensar pero es más fácil que te lo de pensado una pantalla de televisión. 

Y así nos va de bien, dejando que piensen por nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esto ya se ha dicho un montón de veces pero bueno se repite otra vez y no pasa nada: *Ya no existen los cereales integrales*.
> 
> El único cereal que sigue siendo integral es la avena y la única razón es porque su procesado es muchísimo más dificultoso.
> 
> ...



esto debe de ser lo que me está pasando a mi...por eso peso más en la báscula :::::: pero será de músculo :´´´´(


----------



## rush81 (6 Sep 2016)

Sin entrar en el fondo de la cuestión, lo de atacar a la dieta mediterránea parece un ejemplo más de negacionismo de los que abundan en el foro


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Sep 2016)

Yo lanzo una pregunta en base a observaciones que estoy viendo.

La sobreestimulacion o sobreproduccion de insulina, o lo que es lo mismo, que el páncreas este todo el día trabajando a mil por hora, esta relacionado con el envejecimiento prematuro de las personas?

Porque veo a personas de 30 años que son aferrimos de la dieta mediterránea, y solo por el aspecto que presentan podrían ser mis abuelos


----------



## kilipdg (6 Sep 2016)

Alguien ha probado el sistema paleo whole 30?

Recomendáis hacerlo y una buena página para sacar los menús semanales?


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2016)

estoy pensando en comprar un artilugio para cocinar
que se adaptará mejor a este tipo de alimentación?
Olla programable o robot de cocina?


----------



## kilipdg (6 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> estoy pensando en comprar un artilugio para cocinar
> que se adaptará mejor a este tipo de alimentación?
> Olla programable o robot de cocina?



Robot de cocina va de puta madre para hacerte tus salsas caseras, como el ketchup sin azúcar.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Robot de cocina va de puta madre para hacerte tus salsas caseras, como el ketchup sin azúcar.



la quiero para la comida de cada día no para una cosa específica, para el 90% de mi alimentación, llegar y tener la cena lista o la comida del mediodía. y si puede ser que se pueda hacer algún bizcocho paleo


----------



## zapatitos (6 Sep 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> *Sin entrar en el fondo de la cuestión, lo de atacar a la dieta mediterránea parece un ejemplo más de negacionismo de los que abundan en el foro*



Hombre, es que cuando haces un estudio se intenta ser objetivo y que lo hagan sujetos que den más o menos el mismo perfil, no comparas a personas con un 50% de grasa corporal con otros que tienen menos del 35%. Y que casualidad que el perfil más bajo de grasa lo colocas con la dieta que más interesa demonizar.

Lo que llaman ahora "dieta mediterránea" no es ni más ni menos que una variante que se han sacado de la manga de la dieta deportiva clásica, el 50C-15P-35G que siempre ha solido funcionar bien en la mayoría de deportistas. Le han retocado alguna cosilla al gusto y ya está.

Y llegó un lumbreras al que se le iluminó la bombilla cerebral y dijo: Tachán, si los deportistas siguen una dieta así y tienen el físico que tienen y rinden bien, si lo trasladamos a la población general todos estarán como los deportistas y rendirán mejor, ¿verdad que soy un genio? :rolleye:

Pero al lumbreras se le olvidó lo más primordial, que el deportista hace horas y horas de entrenamiento, que traspasa muchas veces el umbral anaeróbico (cosa que la gente "normal" no hace practicamente nunca), que sus reservas de glucógeno son mayores gracias a su entrenamiento, etc etc etc. Un atleta competitivo con la mitad de su dieta en carbohidratos va a conseguir un mayor rendimiento deportivo en su disciplina, un persona "normal" con ese porcentaje de carbohidratos lo único que va a conseguir es tener todo el día su insulina como si fuera una montaña rusa con los problemas que eso puede acarrear.

Comparar a deportistas con la gente "normal" es como comparar a un burro con un melón de Villaconejos.

¿Porqué lo llaman dieta mediterránea? Pues para mí es un misterio porque hasta donde yo se, tal y como se plantea actualmente jamás ha sido consumida en ninguno de los paises considerados como del Mediterráneo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 14:07 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo lanzo una pregunta en base a observaciones que estoy viendo.
> 
> La sobreestimulacion o sobreproduccion de insulina, o lo que es lo mismo, que el páncreas este todo el día trabajando a mil por hora, esta relacionado con el envejecimiento prematuro de las personas?
> 
> Porque veo a personas de 30 años que son aferrimos de la dieta mediterránea, y solo por el aspecto que presentan podrían ser mis abuelos



*Insulina podría regular envejecimiento neuronal - ClikiSalud.net | Fundación Carlos Slim*

Lo más interesante para mí es este párrafo: *“Mediante la manipulación de la insulina podemos hacer que animales vivan más tiempo pero tengan un sistema nervioso que envejece normalmente, o por el contrario, podemos hacer animales que mueran a edad normal pero que tengan un sistema nervioso joven”.*

¿Cantidad o calidad, que es mejor?

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Sep 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Sin entrar en el fondo de la cuestión, lo de atacar a la dieta mediterránea parece un ejemplo más de negacionismo de los que abundan en el foro



Perdone que le diga; aquí, si se "ataca" a la dieta mediterránea, no es por gusto. Se "ataca" a la dieta mediterránea por los siguientes motivos:

-Lo que se ha dado en llamar "dieta mediterránea" es, más que otra cosa, un constructo propagandístico. Nadie sabe qué cojones es la famosa "dieta mediterránea". Mire usted en la wikipedia la definición: "Se conoce como dieta mediterránea al modo de alimentarse basado en una idealización de algunos patrones dietéticos de los países mediterráneos,1 especialmente: España, Portugal, Francia, Italia, Grecia y Malta".

Idealización. Curioso. Luego sigue:

"Las características principales de esta alimentación son un alto consumo de productos vegetales (frutas, verduras, legumbres, frutos secos), pan y otros cereales (siendo el trigo el alimento base), el aceite de oliva como grasa principal, el vinagre y el consumo regular de vino en cantidades moderadas."

No me parece una definición muy detallada de qué cosa sea la dieta mediterránea. Eso puede ser todo y nada. ienso:

Pero es que además, al no haber una definición seria de qué es la dieta mediterránea, no hay estudios claros sobre sus efectos sobre la salud. Por no decir que el hecho de que la gente que consume la "dieta mediterránea" vive más saludable (que habría que verlo) signifique que sea la dieta la responsable de esa mejor calidad de vida. No sé si me explico; correlación no implica causalidad. 

Por demás, si resulta que la dieta mediterránea (sea esto lo que sea) es saludable, lo que habría que investigar es POR QUÉ es saludable. ¿Es por el aceite de oliva? ¿Es por el pan? ¿Es por los huevos? ¿Las legumbres? ¿La combinación de todo lo anterior?

Pero para qué plantearse todo esto. Hagamos una serie de vagas referencias a "la dieta mediterránea" y todos para casa. 

Genial ¿no?


----------



## rush81 (6 Sep 2016)

Y lo de las cinco comidas al día también es propaganda?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esto ya se ha dicho un montón de veces pero bueno se repite otra vez y no pasa nada: *Ya no existen los cereales integrales*.
> 
> El único cereal que sigue siendo integral es la avena y la única razón es porque su procesado es muchísimo más dificultoso.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Dabicito (6 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Bueno, ahora me cambias el discurso.
> 
> Yo no estoy criticando al Raña por lo que hace, solo digo una realidad sobre su físico, cosa que a él le importará poco porque su físico es ideal para la actividad que hace y es con lo que se gana la vida, así que bien por él. Pero su físico fibroso no es, punto y final. Además que tú ya lo admites y por eso cambias el discursito.
> 
> ...



Primero. No hay dios que pueda intercambiar opiniones contigo ni con según quién, porque siempre partís de llevar la razón y siempre entráis en polémicas a la menor discrepancia. Os recomiendo un poco de humildad, como hace Sada, y un poco de calma please.

Segundo:






no voy a comentar nada


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Y lo de las cinco comidas al día también es propaganda?



No solo es propaganda es una bomba de relojería para tu metabolismo. No somos rumiantes para tener todo el día el estómago trabajando. Es lo más fácil para entrar en síndrome metabólico que te llevará a diabetes, Alzheimer, infartos, tensión alta y un largo cuadro que te hará ser un estupendo cliente de las farmaceúticas y de todo tipo de brujos y brujas de la nutrición, hdgp sin escrúpulos que seguirán enganchados a tu mala alimentación para enriquecerse y empobrecernos a todos, porque tus medicinas tb las pagamos con impuestos....

Es todo un sistema el que está en juego, por eso están tan asustados!


----------



## rush81 (6 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No solo es propaganda es una bomba de relojería para tu metabolismo. No somos rumiantes para tener todo el día el estómago trabajando. Es lo más fácil para entrar en síndrome metabólico que te llevará a diabetes, Alzheimer, infartos, tensión alta y un largo cuadro que te hará ser un estupendo cliente de las farmaceúticas y de todo tipo de brujos y brujas de la nutrición, hdgp sin escrúpulos que seguirán enganchados a tu mala alimentación para enriquecerse y empobrecernos a todos, porque tus medicinas tb las pagamos con impuestos....
> 
> 
> 
> Es todo un sistema el que está en juego, por eso están tan asustados!





No sé qué decir.
Me resulta mas fácil creer en conspiraciones y falsas banderas que en la idea de que el sistema sanitario quiere matarnos, aunque supongo que si compras todo el pack esta sería otra pata más de la mesa.


----------



## Dabicito (6 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Conozco gente que ha muerto por cancer de colon, entre ellos la madre de un amigo, que la única carne que consumía era de conejo, eso sí, mucha pasta, pan y cereales que es la dieta mediterránea y es muy sano. Criando malvas está la pobre!



"conocer" a nivel personal y generalizar es un error, en mi familia, tíos, primos, abuelos han comido pasta y pan toda la vida y de momento no ha habido ni un solo caso de cáncer. Hay que tener cuidado con las generalizaciones. Simplemente no se sabe con certeza qué factores multiplican la posibilidad de tener cáncer en la alimentación, he leído muchas cosas, leche, pan (según vosotros), comida quemada, carne roja, fiambres, y de lo que bebemos pues igual mañana dicen algo de la cerveza y otros alcoholes, por supuesto de los refrescos. Sabemos muy poco. Por intuición uno se guiaría por comer lo más natural y crudo posible, y beber agua, pero es que ni el agua es segura porque no deja de ser un producto industrial y envasado.


----------



## rush81 (6 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Sabemos muy poco. Por intuición uno se guiaría por comer lo más natural y crudo posible, y beber agua, pero es que ni el agua es segura porque no deja de ser un producto industrial y envasado.



Contra la tontería de lo natural | El Comidista EL PAÍS

La alimentación natural no existe, es sólo un reclamo para vender más. Frutas, verduras y carnes no tienen el sabor y la textura de cuando la naturaleza los trajo al mundo. Por suerte: muchos serían incomestibles.

Sucedió ayer mismo: en la nota de prensa del lanzamiento de un restaurante leí que en el establecimiento se cocina con ingredientes naturales. “¡Hombre, claro!”, pensé, “¡No váis a cocinar con ingredientes sintéticos, como kevlar o grafeno!”

Lo natural prolifera. Están de moda, por ejemplo, los vinos naturales, esos que se obtienen tras una viticultura en la que no han mediado productos químicos y que, a menudo, saben a rayos. En los supermercados venden latas de salsa de tomate 100% natural, como si brotara directamente del interior de la tierra –qué estropicio, cuánto que limpiar–.

Aunque la naturaleza 'no es bonita ni adorable, es matar o que te maten' –como dijo Robert Crumb– lo natural está de moda. Pero el uso de la palabra “natural” encierra mil trampas.

Creo que en muchas ocasiones, cuando alguien usa el término para hablar de un tipo de alimentación teóricamente saludable y de una cocina en la que no intervienen ingredientes procesados, lo hace para subirse al rentable carro de lo jipitrusko. ¿Pero existe la alimentación natural en el siglo XXI?

Pongamos que alguien está comiendo una ensalada de hortalizas de su propia huerta. Todo muy natural, ¿verdad? Pues no.

Las hortalizas que actualmente consumimos, incluso la que nos vende el payés más conectado con el Universo, son muy distintas a las variedades originales. En la naturaleza, una berenjena está llena de espinas, tiene poca carne, es fibrosa a más no poder y se pone marrón al segundo de cortarla. ¿Las zanahorias? Unas raíces duras, fribrosas, amargas y prácticamente incomestibles. Sucede que siglos de agricultura han modificado su apariencia y su sabor, como el de casi todas las frutas, verduras y hortalizas. Porque las hemos domesticado y adaptado a nuestros gustos; alejándolas, precisamente, de la naturaleza.

Lo mismo sucede con la carne. Los animales que comemos poco tienen que ver con sus antecesores, los que “creó” la naturaleza. Quizá, lo único que comemos en su estado natural, es el pescado que no proviene de acuicultura, las setas que cogemos en el bosque y otros frutos provenientes de colectas silvestres. Pero no nos engañemos, cuando salimos a recolectar comida no vamos al bosque, vamos al súper.

Si lo natural es aquello que no ha sido creado por la mano del hombre, poco podemos hablar de comida o alimentación natural, porque casi todo lo que comemos actualmente ha sido modificado por intervención humana.

¿Entonces? ¿Por qué? ¿Porque nos gusta tanto comer cosas naturales?

Una de los motivos más poderosos podría ser la quimifobia, la manía a todo lo que tiene una procedencia 'química' en contraposición a una filia por la quimérica busca de 'lo natural'. Pero como cuenta J.M. Mulet en su libro Los productos naturales, ¡vaya timo! –donde además pone en tela de juicio la agricultura y la ganadería ecológicas– la química forma parte de la naturaleza.

Como contó Mikel en este post de hace un par de años: "Los huevos que comes tienen ácido octadecadienoico. Los plátanos, E-306 (tocoferol). Los arándanos, hexanal, alfa-terpinaol, benzaldehído y hasta etil-3-metilbutanoato".

La quimifobia, la moda de lo ecopijo, este querer sentirnos como los primeros pobladores de un bucólico rincón del bosque… como decía el anuncio de un refresco muy poco natural, el ser humano es extraordinario y en un retorno a un origen en el que con toda naturalidad seríamos alimento de fieras corrupias, preferimos dar la espalda a miles de años de civilización y ordenación de ese caos que es la despiadada Naturaleza.

No tengo la más mínima intención de defender la industria alimentaria. Ni de promover el consumo de alimentos procesados. Pero lo natural no existe, es sólo un eufemismo para suavizar que cada vez estamos más alejados, precisamente, de la Naturaleza.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Sep 2016)

Llevo 33 días sin ni una pieza de bollería. Unas vez he comido pan en forma de tostadas con tomate y aceite pero vamos, 2-3 veces a la semana. Antes comía pan para desayunar, cenar y durante mis turnos de noche. Mucha verdura, dos piezas de fruta al día, queso burgos, jamón de pavo...He bajado 5kg. Desde día 1 de septiembre...natación y pronto empezaré con pesas.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Dabicito (6 Sep 2016)

Rush_81, ese es otro debate que no te voy a discutir, la evolución y tal, la fruta no es la del año 10.000 a C, etc. 

Por natural me refiero a cosas no procesadas ni enlatadas, un animal o una planta. Aunque una manzana haya sido evolucionada, tratada, sulfatada, metida en nevera, no creo que sea lo mismo que una lata que caduque en 2025.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Sep 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Contra la tontería de lo natural | El Comidista EL PAÍS
> 
> La alimentación natural no existe, es sólo un reclamo para vender más. Frutas, verduras y carnes no tienen el sabor y la textura de cuando la naturaleza los trajo al mundo. Por suerte: muchos serían incomestibles.
> 
> ...



Para ti lo natural no existirá, pero vamos, estaremos de acuerdo que será más natural comer una berenjena que no un Kit Kat o un suplemento que es pura química.

Hemos estado 2 millones de años o más, comiendo berenjenas y por contra llevamos 50 años comiendo kit kat y pastillitas varias.

Cuando llevemos 10.000 años con suplementos y barritas y demás mierdangas, veremos la adaptación. A día de hoy, a mi dame comida NATURAL.

El concepto suplementación es muy actual. Ganas tengo de que pasen los años para ver que le ocurre a un organismo que ha tirado 30-40 años de suplementos.
El suplemento lo entiendo como una ayuda puntual debido a una carencia de algo.
Pero todos esos veganos que están haciendo las cosas "bien" y que por tanto están suplementándose día tras dia, que sepan que la medicina aún no tiene ni pajolera idea de lo que ocurrirá 40 años después de tanto suplemento.
Ellos serán los primeros en saberlo...


----------



## Indignado (6 Sep 2016)

Me perdí el programa ¿valió la pena?



rush81 dijo:


> No sé qué decir.
> Me resulta mas fácil creer en conspiraciones y falsas banderas que en la idea de que el sistema sanitario quiere matarnos, aunque supongo que si compras todo el pack esta sería otra pata más de la mesa.



Si uno es conspiranoico , en seguida se da cuenta que les interesa una sociedad enferma:

Cuando menos viva la gente , menos pensiones que pagar

Gente débil que no va causar ninguna revolución 

Consumo alto de medicamentos , negocio para las farmaceuticas


----------



## zapatitos (6 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *Primero. No hay dios que pueda intercambiar opiniones contigo ni con según quién, porque siempre partís de llevar la razón y siempre entráis en polémicas a la menor discrepancia. Os recomiendo un poco de humildad, como hace Sada, y un poco de calma please.
> 
> Segundo:
> 
> ...



Primero. Hay cosas que no son opinables como las definiciones de la RAE, ah que si tú sabes más que la RAE sobre la definición de las palabras entonces me callo. Fuerte tiene varios significados como tantas palabras pero para lo que estamos debatiendo (el físico de una persona) su significado es robusto y corpulento y eso no es opinable.

Y tampoco es opinable que yo no soy paleo porque soy más bien autodidacta, sigo cosas de los paleos, también sigo cosas de los crudiveganos (como bastantes verduras crudas como pimiento, calabacín etc etc) también sigo algunas cosas de la hiperproteica y la cetogénica, no creo que nadie tenga la verdad absoluta y todas tienen sus cosas positivas, excepto la llamada dieta mediterránea que es un timo mayor que el de la estampita. Y que la dieta mediterránea es un timo tampoco es opinable.

Segundo: no se que quieres demostrar exactamente con una foto de unos atletas en pleno rendimiento máximo en su disciplina, me he perdido ::

Saludos.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Para ti lo natural no existirá, pero vamos, estaremos de acuerdo que será más natural comer una berenjena que no un Kit Kat o un suplemento que es pura química.
> 
> Hemos estado 2 millones de años o más, comiendo berenjenas y por contra llevamos 50 años comiendo kit kat y pastillitas varias.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta observó que últimamente mi barriga está más blanda es decir como si la grasa se hubiese reblandecido esto es bueno es malo a que se debe¿


----------



## zapatitos (6 Sep 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> *Y lo de las cinco comidas al día también es propaganda?*



Es lo que te digo, son conceptos sacados del deporte que han aplicado a la gente en general. Haciendo deporte intenso si es complicado comer solo dos o tres veces diarias, para una persona que como mucho sale a pasear o un poquito running a medio gas si come de la forma adecuada con dos o tres tomas diarias le sobra.

Yo tengo el libro *"Deporte y Alimentación* escrito al principio de los 80 por Albert François Creff y Antoine Bérard, una pequeña joya de la nutrición básica deportiva.

A lo que voy es que la nutrición recomendada en ese libro para deportes de corta duración (atletismo hasta 400 mts, saltos, lanzamientos, esquí alpino, saltos de esquí y similares) es exactamente igual que a la llamada dieta mediterránea, pero exacta eh.

Solo hay una salvedad y es que en el libro recomiendan a los atletas consumir cosas como mantequilla, huevos, carnes rojas y grasa, etc (salvo cuando haya competición) mientras que para la dieta mediterránea estos alimentos son el ogro malo.

Todos los libros que conozco de esa época van por el mismo camino, no recuerdo ninguno demonizando a las grasas salvo en periodo de competición, cosa que es bastante lógica.

El que te diga que tiene conocimiento de eso que llaman dieta mediterránea antes del Siglo XXI te está mintiendo descaradamente, yo no recuerdo oir nada sobre dieta mediterránea hasta hace unos años, buscas por Internet sobre dieta mediterránea por si fuera culpa tuya y no te habías enterado y solo lees vaguedades sobre sus orígenes. 

Te intentan colar que el precursor de la dieta fué un doctor llamado Allbaugh por los años 50 que estudió la alimentación en la isla de Creta, pero si ahondas un poco más descubres que lo que investigó fué su modo de vida social para compararlo con el resto de Grecia y Estados Unidos y entre un montón de cosas también estudió su alimentación. Osease que no encuentras nada de nada sobre dieta mediterránea o nada que se le parezca, solo recomendaciones de que comas muchos cereales y no comas carne roja que te vas a morir.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 18:24 ----------




sada dijo:


> *Una pregunta observó que últimamente mi barriga está más blanda es decir como si la grasa se hubiese reblandecido esto es bueno es malo a que se debe¿*



Cuando te tocas la tripa y está dura pero no estás definido puede ser por tres motivos:

1 - Grasa que está incrustada entre los órganos y las vísceras y hacen que estas tengan aspecto hinchado.

2 - Retención de líquidos.

y 3 - Probablemente te pasen las dos cosas, que tengas grasa visceral y retengas líquidos.

Eso es muy bueno que se haya reblandecido porque significa que has perdido grasa visceral, líquidos o las dos cosas (desde aquí no puedo saber tu caso particular) ahora lo que tendrás es grasa normal (que es más blandita) que tampoco es que sea bueno (según la cantidad claro) pero es bastante mejor que la otra, la visceral.

Saludos.


----------



## silverwindow (6 Sep 2016)

El ser humano en lo sultimos 20.000 años en cuanto a alimentacion:

Comer lo que pillaba.Y de todo.Y seguro que su nutricion no era para nada "adecuada"-Y creedme, si se podia hartar de ciervo crudo,pq lo acababa de cazar, se hartaba y se pegaba una buen bacanal.Porque mañana quien sabe.
Y si no habia naranjas durante meses, pues no tomaba.

El ser humano puede con todo y todo le va bien.Excepto quiza la mierda del TANG y los ganchitos, eso si que era toxico puro.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (6 Sep 2016)

*Hay un sexto sabor, y eso explica por qué nos encantan los carbohidratos.*

Está en inglés, pero hago una traducción a salto de mata vegana (nota: en inglés utilizan el término starch -almidón/fécula-, como no soy un 'experto' entiendo que ese sabor puede englobar a los carbohidratos. Cualquier corrección es bienvenida).

There is now a sixth taste

_*There is now a sixth taste – and it explains why we love carbs*_

*Ahora hay un sexto sabor, y eso explica por qué nos encantan los carbohidratos.*







By Jessica Hamzelou

_As any weight-watcher knows, carb cravings can be hard to resist. Now there’s evidence that carbohydrate-rich foods may elicit a unique taste too, suggesting that “starchy” could be a flavour in its own right._

Como todos los que vigilan su peso saben, el ansia por ingerir carbohidratos es difícil de resistir. Ahora tenemos la evidencia de que los alimentos ricos en carbohidratos pueden obtener también su propio sabor, con lo que proponen que los carbohidratos podrían ser un 'sabor' por derecho propio.

_It has long been thought that our tongues register a small number of primary tastes: salty, sweet, sour and bitter. Umami – the savoury taste often associated with monosodium glutamate – was added to this list seven years ago, but there’s been no change since then._

Durante mucho tiempo se ha pensado que nuestras lenguas distinguen un pequeño número de sabores primarios: salado, dulce, agrio y amargo. Umami -el sabor a menudo asociado al glutamato monosódico- se añadió a la lista hace siete años, y hasta entonces no ha habido cambios.

_However, this list misses a major component of our diets, says Juyun Lim at Oregon State University in Corvallis. “Every culture has a major source of complex carbohydrate. The idea that we can’t taste what we’re eating doesn’t make sense,” she says._

Sin embargo, la lista obvia el mayor componente de nuestra dietas, según Juyun Lim de la Universidad estatal de Oregón. _'Cada cultura tiene una gran fuente de carbohidratos complejos. La idea de que no podemos saborear lo que comemos no tiene sentido'_ nos dice.

_*Floury flavour*
Complex carbohydrates such as starch are made of chains of sugar molecules and are an important source of energy in our diets. However, food scientists have tended to ignore the idea that we might be able to specifically taste them, says Lim. Because enzymes in our saliva break starch down into shorter chains and simple sugars, many have assumed we detect starch by tasting these sweet molecules._

*Aroma de harina*
Los carbohidratos complejos como el almidón/fécula están formados por cadenas de moléculas de azúcar y son una fuente de energía importante en nuestras dietas. Sin embargo, los nutricionistas han tendido ha ignorar la idea de que podríamos saborearlos específicamente, dice Lim. Porque las enzimas de nuestra saliva rompen el almidón/fécula en cadenas más cortas y azúcares simples, y muchos dan a entender que detectamos el almidón/fécula al degustar esas moléculas dulces.

_Her team tested this by giving a range of different carbohydrate solutions to volunteers – who it turned out were able to detect a starch-like taste in solutions that contained long or shorter carbohydrate chains. “They called the taste ‘starchy’,” says Lim. “Asians would say it was rice-like, while Caucasians described it as bread-like or pasta-like. It’s like eating flour.”_

Su equipo ha testado esto con voluntarios a los que dio soluciones con diferentes gamas de carbohidratos -y resultó que fueron capaces de detectar el sabor similar al almidón/fécula en soluciones que contenían cadenas de carbohidratos compuestas o simples. _'Llamaron al sabor 'starchy_' dice Lim. '_Los asiáticos dirían que sabía parecido al arroz, mientras que los caucásicos lo describían como parecido al pan o a la pasta. Es como comer harina'_. 

[YOUTUBE]IHbpHGl61-g[/YOUTUBE]

_The volunteers could still make out this floury flavour when they were given a compound that blocks the receptors on the tongue for detecting sweet tastes. This suggests we can sense carbohydrates before they have been completely broken down into sugar molecules_.

Los voluntarios pudieron distinguir el sabor a harina incluso cuando se les suministro un compuesto que bloqueaba los receptores de la lengua para detectar sabores dulces. Lo que sugiere que podemos distinguir los carbohidratos antes de que se hayan fraccionado en moléculas de azúcar.


_When the volunteers were given a compound to block the salivary enzyme that breaks long chains of carbohydrate into shorter ones, they stopped sensing the taste of starch when given solutions containing only long-chain carbohydrates. This suggests that the floury flavour comes from the shorter chains.

This is the first evidence that we can taste starch as a flavour in its own right, says Lim._

Cuando a los voluntarios se les dio un compuesto que bloqueaba la enzima salivar que rompe las cadenas de carbohidratos complejos en simples, dejaron de sentir el sabor a almidón/fécula de las soluciones que contenían solamente carbohidratos compuestos. Esto sugiere que el sabor a harina proviene de los carbohidratos simples.

Esta es la primera evidencia de que podemos saborear los almidones/féculas como un sabor por sí mismo, dice Lim.

_______________________________________

El resto del artículo continúa con que se quiere investigar si somos capaces de distinguir directamente otros compuestos de los alimentos: calcio, bebidas carbonatadas, etc.


----------



## avioneti (6 Sep 2016)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Una de las cosas más interesantes que me han ocurrido tras llevar a cabo la llamada dieta Paleo es que ahora ya no puedo comer alimentos que porten aditivos, químicos y demás porquería. Estos actúan en mi estómago como una puta bomba.
> 
> Típica paella que lleva caldos knor o gallina blanca es sinónimo de malas digestiones.
> 
> Algunos lo verán como una putada. Para mi es una virtud. Soy un detector perfecto de comida procesada o adulterada con químicos. El más agresivo de todos el glutamato monosódico. Se me llegan a hinchar los pies y manos durante unas 5 o 6 horas.



Si eso es que te acanas de crear una intolerancia tu solo, la siguiente que veras es el glutem y si apuras lactosa. Cosa de puta madre, como crearse un nuevo problema por seguir una moda.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Sep 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> Si eso es que te acanas de crear una intolerancia tu solo, la siguiente que veras es el glutem y si apuras lactosa. Cosa de puta madre, como crearse un nuevo problema por seguir una moda.



Pero que listo eres hijo mío

Veamos. Si te tiras un año entero sin comer verdura y vuelves a comer verdura, desarrollas alguna intolerancia...no verdad?

Y si te tiras un año sin comer pescado y vuelves a comer pescado, desarrollas alguna intolerancia...tampoco verdad?

Ahora, si te tiras unos MESES sin consumir pan, ni pasta, ni leche y vuelves a tomarlos, sabes como te sientan? Igual que una patada en los huevos. 

El hecho de que el cuerpo reaccione de tal modo ante unos alimentos procesados ya te indica de que no te estas alimentando bien. Pero claro, la culpa es del forero por seguir modas estupidas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Sep 2016)

Lo más chachi del publirreportaje del Chicote es la forma tan molona que tienen de mezclar churras con merinas y quedarse así de a gusto, aprovechando el anumerismo de la gente.

El quid de la cuestión, en cuanto a adelgazar se refiere, es cuanta grasa has perdido.

Si quieres ajustar a tamaño, lo que tendrías que comparar es la proporción del peso graso final respecto al peso graso inicial.

Así, tenemos que el paleopayo pesaba (si no me falla la memoria) 125 kilos, de los cuales el 34.4% era de grasa, y acaba el sarao en 115 kilos, bajando el % de grasa un 3,1% 

O sea que el tipo pasa de acarrear 43 kg de grasa a llevar 36.
Eso es un 16% de reducción.
Es más, de los 10 kilos que pierde *el 70% es grasa*, y apostaría a que la mayor parte del resto es agua. Es decir, que *ha perdido 10 kg sin apenas perder músculo*

Por contra, la crudivegana pesaba 81,6, pierde 6 kg, y pasa de 36.3 a 32.6 kg de grasa
O lo que es lo mismo, ha perdido 3,7 kg de grasa, apenas un 10% de la que tenía, y los otros 2,3 kg serán con bastante probabilidad de músculo en su mayoría (no habrá soltado agua, ya que mantendrá las reservas de glucógeno en su sitio)

Y el Chicote, con su dieta superchachiguay, pasa de 109,1 a 97,1 y de 43,75 kg de grasa a 34 en 2 meses.
O sea, ha disminuido un 22% su grasa corporal, y prácticamente no ha perdido músculo, pero ¿Y si ajustamos linealmente sus resultados a 5 semanas, para poder comparar?

Pues lo que tenemos es que su pérdida de peso habría sido de unos 6,9 kg, y la de grasa de unos 6,3 kg... O sea, del orden de un 14,5%

Ahora sí, por si en España todavía quedaba alguien que supiera multiplicar y dividir, no perdieron el tiempo a la hora de señalar que "ej que la paleo da cáncer de colon porque estriñe"...


----------



## Indignado (6 Sep 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Llevo 33 días sin ni una pieza de bollería. Unas vez he comido pan en forma de tostadas con tomate y aceite pero vamos, 2-3 veces a la semana. Antes comía pan para desayunar, cenar y durante mis turnos de noche.



Imposible , el pan no engorda :

"El pan engorda": un falso mito cada vez más extendido



> “todo alimento aporta energía: una lechuga, muy poca y la mantequilla, mucha. En ese sentido lo único que cuenta es la suma. Es decir, no hay alimentos buenos y malos, sino buenas y malas formas de combinarlos”.
> 
> Sin embargo, muchas personas culpabilizan al pan de todos los excesos que cometen en su día a día y dejan de comerlo cuando pretenden adelgazar. De hecho,* no hay otro mito que disguste tanto a los expertos en nutrición*, empezando por el propio Mariné, como que el pan engorda.




El programa de chicote para descargar:


Spoiler



1fichier.com: Cloud Storage


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Sep 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> Imposible , el pan no engorda :
> 
> "El pan engorda": un falso mito cada vez más extendido
> 
> ...



Pero yo comía muchísimo pan. 500-600 gramos, a veces 700. No engorda ni pasta, ni pan, ni patatas.... depende con que lo comes. Pan puede engordar, cuando es exceso de hidratos de carbono se convierte en grasa.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Indignado (6 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo más chachi del publirreportaje del Chicote es la forma tan molona que tienen de mezclar churras con merinas y quedarse así de a gusto, aprovechando el anumerismo de la gente.



Hay tantas cosas...

El disparate de la obsesión con las calorías , dietas hiperproteicas y cetosis .... 




Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero yo comía muchísimo pan. 500-600 gramos, a veces 700. No engorda ni pasta, ni pan, ni patatas.... depende con que lo comes. Pan puede engordar, cuando es exceso de hidratos de carbono se convierte en grasa.



Era broma , soy un cachondo  .Solo pretendía remarcar lo que dicen los medios oficiales y la realidad.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Sep 2016)

Yo no entiendo como estos supuestos expertos, que llevan ya años con estos mantras, al final no sepan sumar 2+2. Se empezó diciendo que todo superávit se transforma en grasa.

TODO SUPERÁVIT?
Y si este se debe al abuso de lechuga? Será la lechuga la culpable de mi obesidad?

Manda huevos...


----------



## Dabicito (6 Sep 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero yo comía muchísimo pan. 500-600 gramos, a veces 700. No engorda ni pasta, ni pan, ni patatas.... depende con que lo comes. Pan puede engordar, cuando es exceso de hidratos de carbono se convierte en grasa.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Efectivamente, estamos siempre con la misma historia, lo que importan son las cantidades. Veo que hasta nos replanteamos por qué nos gustan los hidratos, como si fuera algo malo.

La paradoja es la siguiente. Si una cosa está muy rica es porque es buena para el cuerpo (si te la pide a gritos porque te aporta un beneficio inmediato, como un orgasmo), pero cuanto más rica está menos se debe comer, o más corta debe ser su ingesta, o más se debe tener un control sobre ella.


----------



## avioneti (6 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pero que listo eres hijo mío
> 
> Veamos. Si te tiras un año entero sin comer verdura y vuelves a comer verdura, desarrollas alguna intolerancia...no verdad?
> 
> ...



De verdad te cree las gilipolleces que acabas de poner? Haz la prueba...

Como el anterior de la berenjena vs kit kat. La berenjena que antes se le achacsban todo tipo de emfermedades y temdra 2000 años de antiguedad, resulta que ahora es superpaleo.

Este hilo es una sarta de estupideces una tras otra de cuatro aficionados, lo mas fijo fondones y fuera de forma, que de repente descubrieron 4 dietas de moda y van ya de gurus.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Efectivamente, estamos siempre con la misma historia, lo que importan son las cantidades. Veo que hasta nos replanteamos por qué nos gustan los hidratos, como si fuera algo malo.
> 
> La paradoja es la siguiente. *Si una cosa está muy rica es porque es buena para el cuerpo (si te la pide a gritos porque te aporta un beneficio inmediato, como un orgasmo), pero cuanto más rica está menos se debe comer, o más corta debe ser su ingesta, o más se debe tener un control sobre ella.*



La heroina está muy rica, una inyección de heroina por la vena puede ser incluso más placentera que un orgasmo y esto lo digo muy en serio porque es así, la sensación es practicamente idéntica al orgasmo pero con más intensidad.

Pocas cosas habrá más placenteras en este mundo que un buen pico de heroina, si está tan rica y a un yonqui se la pide a gritos será porque es buena para el cuerpo, lo único controlarla.

¿Un piquito por la vena de vez en cuando entonces según tu teoría?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 23:03 ----------




avioneti dijo:


> *De verdad te cree las gilipolleces que acabas de poner? Haz la prueba...
> 
> Como el anterior de la berenjena vs kit kat. La berenjena que antes se le achacsban todo tipo de emfermedades y temdra 2000 años de antiguedad, resulta que ahora es superpaleo.
> 
> Este hilo es una sarta de estupideces una tras otra de cuatro aficionados, lo mas fijo fondones y fuera de forma, que de repente descubrieron 4 dietas de moda y van ya de gurus.*



Dime algún alimento natural que cause adicción o que cuando dejas de tomarlo durante cierto tiempo al volver a tomarlo te causa efectos adversos.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Sep 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> De verdad te cree las gilipolleces que acabas de poner? Haz la prueba...
> 
> Como el anterior de la berenjena vs kit kat. La berenjena que antes se le achacsban todo tipo de emfermedades y temdra 2000 años de antiguedad, resulta que ahora es superpaleo.
> 
> Este hilo es una sarta de estupideces una tras otra de cuatro aficionados, lo mas fijo fondones y fuera de forma, que de repente descubrieron 4 dietas de moda y van ya de gurus.



Y tu que eres el listo del foro?

Aqui el que mas o el que menos ya tenia problemas con algunos alimentos y por eso nos metimos a ver que alimentos nos podian estar sentando mal.

Yo un par de años de medicos, varias analiticas y cero soluciones, me llevo a la paleo.

Descubri lo primero que la leche me estaba jodiendo. Una semana sin leche y fuera asma. El pan y azucar me tenia inflamado con dolores musculares y articulares. Quince dias sin tomarlos y fuera dolores.

Como efecto secundario unos 15 kilos menos.

Cada cual que ponga a prueba su resistencia a alimentarse con mierda procesada todo lo que quiera.

A los pocos meses volvi a comer pan algun dia suelto. Intolerancia ninguna, pero como ya puedes comparar, las digestiones son pesadas y te notas hinchado al tomarlo.

No hace falta que lo pruebes, puedes seguir revolcandote en mierda si quieres, pero no entres a decirnos que dejar de tomar Doritos y cocacola es una estupidez.


----------



## Dabicito (6 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La heroina está muy rica, una inyección de heroina por la vena puede ser incluso más placentera que un orgasmo y esto lo digo muy en serio porque es así, la sensación es practicamente idéntica al orgasmo pero con más intensidad.
> 
> Pocas cosas habrá más placenteras en este mundo que un buen pico de heroina, si está tan rica y a un yonqui se la pide a gritos será porque es buena para el cuerpo, lo único controlarla.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo. Ninguna droga está rica, el cuerpo la rechaza, si fumas toses, el primer porro te puede hacer vomitar, el olor del tabaco da asco y el alcohol además de saber mal (al principio) te acaba por marear.

Las drogas se introducen mediante hábitos culturales, socialización, rito o lo que sea. El efecto eufórico, relajante, etc., es posterior, y en absoluto aporta un beneficio que puede aportar un alimento.

El azúcar de una fruta y los hidratos causan adicción de manera natural, sin forzarse culturalmente a comerlos, lo pide el cuerpo, no son malos. Malo es el que no sabe controlarse y cena bocadillos de nocilla.


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La heroina está muy rica, una inyección de heroina por la vena puede ser incluso más placentera que un orgasmo y esto lo digo muy en serio porque es así, la sensación es practicamente idéntica al orgasmo pero con más intensidad.
> 
> Pocas cosas habrá más placenteras en este mundo que un buen pico de heroina, si está tan rica y a un yonqui se la pide a gritos será porque es buena para el cuerpo, lo único controlarla.
> 
> ...



Aunque sea off topic, la gente que ha probado la heroína dice que la primera vez le han entrado ganas de vomitar.
Por otra parte Rauxa otra vez manipulando con el Kit-Kat cuando todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que eso no es sano, pero lo dice como si alguien lo defendiera.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Aunque sea off topic, la gente que ha probado la heroína dice que la primera vez le han entrado ganas de vomitar.
> Por otra parte Rauxa otra vez manipulando con el Kit-Kat cuando todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que eso no es sano, pero lo dice como si alguien lo defendiera.



Joder, vaya perra que os ha cogido con lo del kit kat. Parece que leáis los posts en diagonal y de forma independiente el uno del otro. Yo no dije que el kit kat fuera malo, señalando que hay foreros que creen que no. Sobre decir que el kit kat, lo entendemos todos como bollería industrial de la peor calidad.

El forero dijo lo de que no se podía considerar que los alimentos que se consideran naturales, realmente no lo eran (por el tema de los pesticidas, manipulaciones varias...).
Y yo simplemente anoté que el hecho de considerar un alimento natural se debía más al hecho de compararlo con otros.
Puse el ejemplo de las berenjenas como hubiera podido poner manzanas, avellanas, cocos o miel.
Y lo contrapuse a los kit kat, como pude haber puesto chocolate, zumo de tetra brik, cereales kellogs o las barritas bicentury.

No digo que las manzanas sean mejor que los kellog's (que creo que es algo que todos entendemos que es así), sino que pese a tener en cuenta de que las manzanas puedan estar sulfatadas, y con mil pesticidas y demás, siempre serán un producto más natural que los otros que he dicho.

Simplemente lancé esta reflexión a raíz de la reflexión del forero, sobre el hecho de querer conceptualizar como "naturales" a los alimentos que (según él), realmente no lo son. Y no lo serán, según su modo de ver, pero son los más naturales que nos podremos encontrar actualmente (a mi modo de ver).




PD A ver si leemos bien todos los hilos y no sesgamos comentarios.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *No estoy de acuerdo. Ninguna droga está rica, el cuerpo la rechaza, si fumas toses, el primer porro te puede hacer vomitar, el olor del tabaco da asco y el alcohol además de saber mal (al principio) te acaba por marear.
> 
> Las drogas se introducen mediante hábitos culturales, socialización, rito o lo que sea. El efecto eufórico, relajante, etc., es posterior, y en absoluto aporta un beneficio que puede aportar un alimento.
> 
> El azúcar de una fruta y los hidratos causan adicción de manera natural, sin forzarse culturalmente a comerlos, lo pide el cuerpo, no son malos. Malo es el que no sabe controlarse y cena bocadillos de nocilla.*



¿Gente enganchada a la fruta que no puede dejar de consumirla? ¿En qué mundo vives Dabicito? Yo al único yonqui frutero que conozco es a Sugus que no puede parar de comer mangos. ¿Hay más yonquis fruteros aparte de Sugus?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 02:20 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *Aunque sea off topic, la gente que ha probado la heroína dice que la primera vez le han entrado ganas de vomitar.*



Ese mito de los vómitos la primera vez que pruebas la heroina proviene de los que la han probado estando borrachos.

Tanto el alcohol como la heroina son dos fuertes depresores del Sistema Nervioso, mezclados tienen un efecto sinérgico que la primera vez que la pruebas puede hacer que eches las tripas. 

Alcohol y heroina nunca ha sido buena mezcla, muchos lo hacían porque después del flash, inicialmente se potenciaba la sensación de bienestar y relajación. Pero después de un rato sufrías dolores, convulsiones, la respiración se volvía difícil, ritmo cardíaco irregular, podías caer en la inconsciencia y finalmente poder producirte la muerte súbita, que después cuando te levantaban el cadáver tirado en el parque el juez firmaba siempre como sobredosis porque era lo más cómodo y para que complicarse la vida si de todas formas solo era un yonqui así que que más daba que fuera por mezclar heroina y alcohol, por sobredosis o por adulteración con matarratas, todo se resumía en sobredosis y a otra cosa, que pase el siguiente.

Saludos.


----------



## avioneti (7 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La heroina está muy rica, una inyección de heroina por la vena puede ser incluso más placentera que un orgasmo y esto lo digo muy en serio porque es así, la sensación es practicamente idéntica al orgasmo pero con más intensidad.
> 
> Pocas cosas habrá más placenteras en este mundo que un buen pico de heroina, si está tan rica y a un yonqui se la pide a gritos será porque es buena para el cuerpo, lo único controlarla.
> 
> ...




Define alimemto natural asi nis echamos unas risas :bla::bla:



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y tu que eres el listo del foro?
> 
> Aqui el que mas o el que menos ya tenia problemas con algunos alimentos y por eso nos metimos a ver que alimentos nos podian estar sentando mal.
> 
> ...



Ves? Gordo asmatico. Que cura asma en 1 semana sin leche, tu si que debes ser el gordo listo del foro.

Como te pongad una ramita de perejil en el ojal vas a marcar abdominales, pruebalo veras como ese alimento natural te cambia la vida.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 05:05 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Yo no entiendo como estos supuestos expertos, que llevan ya años con estos mantras, al final no sepan sumar 2+2. Se empezó diciendo que todo superávit se transforma en grasa.
> 
> TODO SUPERÁVIT?
> Y si este se debe al abuso de lechuga? Será la lechuga la culpable de mi obesidad?
> ...



Cuando no se tiene ni puta idea se sueltan perlas de este tipo. Probablemente la lechuga y otros alimentos son de saldo negstivo, apenas aportan calorias y son dificiles de digerir y gastan calorias en el proceso.

Asi que puedes estar tranquilo fondon, tu sobrepesi no era de la lechuga que comias con la mirada en el supermercado al pasar.

Sabes si el cancer se cura ennuna semana eliminando elnpan? Si es asi patentalo quebluego te quitaran la idea


----------



## Clavisto (7 Sep 2016)

Como dijo Jimmy Page:

_*Si Dios creó algo mejor que la heroína se lo guardó para Él*_


----------



## sada (7 Sep 2016)

el hilo está degenerando mucho...con insultos y todo.
una pena


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Sep 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero yo comía muchísimo pan. 500-600 gramos, a veces 700. No engorda ni pasta, ni pan, ni patatas.... depende con que lo comes. Pan puede engordar, cuando es exceso de hidratos de carbono se convierte en grasa.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Yo me he inflado a pan porque me encanta, especialmente el blanco, pasta a tope y mierdas varias (soy muy golosa, bollos bolsas de patatas y demás bombas como el twix :baba::baba::baba y no he pasado de 55 kilos pero tenía el estómago de pena y una acidez brutal, infecciones de todo cada 2*3...ha sido quitar estas mierdas y adiós acidez y adiós a problemas de estómago, y encima he perdido 2 kilos más (que no es que me hiciese falta, pero bueno, ha sido un efecto colateral :.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 09:37 ----------




sada dijo:


> el hilo está degenerando mucho...con insultos y todo.
> una pena



Pues sí :S:S


----------



## sada (7 Sep 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo me he inflado a pan porque me encanta, especialmente el blanco, pasta a tope y mierdas varias (soy muy golosa, bollos bolsas de patatas y demás bombas como el twix :baba::baba::baba y no he pasado de 55 kilos pero tenía el estómago de pena y una acidez brutal, infecciones de todo cada 2*3...ha sido quitar estas mierdas y adiós acidez y adiós a problemas de estómago, y encima he perdido 2 kilos más (que no es que me hiciese falta, pero bueno, ha sido un efecto colateral :.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 09:37 ----------
> 
> ...



que suerte la tuya


----------



## sada (7 Sep 2016)

de cerrarlo nada que siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas


----------



## montella (7 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo más chachi del publirreportaje del Chicote es la forma tan molona que tienen de mezclar churras con merinas y quedarse así de a gusto, aprovechando el anumerismo de la gente.
> 
> El quid de la cuestión, en cuanto a adelgazar se refiere, es cuanta grasa has perdido.
> 
> ...



Hay q reconocer q el de la Paleo era un gordi fuerte q hacia hasta flexiones con un sobrepeso evidente y fue el q hizo mas ejercicio de fuerza en la dieta.

A mi me parecio un programa para no molestar a nadie y decir lo mas sano es la mediterranea para no crear polemicas.

Lo q mas me gusto es el scanner ese donde salia la grasa del cuerpo ni sabia q existia.


----------



## sada (7 Sep 2016)

Clínica Radiológica - Métodos de medida de las grasas
Densitometría o la Tomografía Computada, otras basadas en las propiedades mecánico cuántica de las moléculas, al utilizar el magnetismo orgánico como la Resonancia Magnética y otras debidas a la Impedancia Bioeléctrica.

lo de ver la compo del cuerpo si me ha parecido novedoso


----------



## fmc (7 Sep 2016)

¿Alguien se quedó con el dato de la bajada de colesterol de Chicote? Yo creo que me dormí, porque no vi la analítica de después de la dieta :rolleye:


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> que suerte la tuya



No creas eh, que ya me han dicho que "necesitas más kilitos, a los tíos nos gustan con más carne"  ::::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Sep 2016)

montella dijo:


> Hay q reconocer q el de la Paleo era un gordi fuerte q hacia hasta flexiones con un sobrepeso evidente y fue el q hizo mas ejercicio de fuerza en la dieta.
> 
> A mi me parecio un programa para no molestar a nadie y decir lo mas sano es la mediterranea para no crear polemicas.
> 
> Lo q mas me gusto es el scanner ese donde salia la grasa del cuerpo ni sabia q existia.



Ni te imaginas la de cosas que ya existen y que jamás catarás si no tienes mucha pasta!


----------



## zapatitos (7 Sep 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> *Define alimemto natural asi nis echamos unas risas* :bla::bla:



Entiendes perfectamente a lo que me refiero pero bueno allá va:

Natural como tantas otras palabras tiene muchos significados según el contexto, en el que nos ocupa el que nos interesa es el siguiente:

- Que está tal y como se encuentra en la naturaleza *o que no tiene mezcla o elaboración.*

En el contexto de la sociedad actual lo que nos interesa es sobre todo la segunda parte, la primera en la mayoría de las cosas ya no es posible.

Con lo de alimento natural nos referimos a comprar el alimento en un estado lo menos procesado posible y tomarlo con la mínima elaboración también posible. Osease en este contexto natural es traducible por alimento no procesado, mínimamente procesado o con un procesado que no es perjudicial para tu salud. Pochar por ejemplo es un tipo de procesado pero no es perjudicial para tu salud.

Ejemplos: Comprar pimientos crudos sin ningún añadido y nos los botes de pimientos en conserva.

Comprar tomates crudos sin ningún añadido y no tomates en conserva o fritos.

Con solo eso te libras de un montón de conservantes, acidulantes, excipientes, colorantes, azúcar, sal, etc etc que le añaden a los productos procesados.

Hay otras cosas que a lo mejor es imposible evitar como que no lo hayan recolectado maduro, que esté libre de antiplaguicidas, etc etc. Pero aún así siempre será muchísimo mejor un producto natural que uno procesado.

Ahora ríete y cuando termines de reirte dime, ¿Algún producto natural que cause adicción?

Saludos.


----------



## Indignado (7 Sep 2016)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Alguien se quedó con el dato de la bajada de colesterol de Chicote? Yo creo que me dormí, porque no vi la analítica de después de la dieta :rolleye:


----------



## zapatitos (7 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> *el hilo está degenerando mucho...con insultos y todo.
> una pena*



Son estas calores que no son normales para la época, 40 y pico grados a la sombra marca ahora mismo, ahí es nada. En cuanto refresque nos volvemos a aletargar como los osos pardos.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Sep 2016)

Indignado dijo:


>



Brutal! Qué hdgp manipuladores! Con estos resulados la cosa está muy pero que muy clara, me gustaría haber estado en el montaje del programa, los hdgp haciendo encaje de bolillos para adaptar esto al mensaje oficialista y no mosquear a pasta gallo y a cola cao que salieron en su publicidad! Alucinante no, lo siguiente!


----------



## Gorguera (7 Sep 2016)

Dieta paleolítica según los medios de comunicacíon y los ignorantes de internet:

Alimentarte de carne roja y huevos solamente.

Y espérate, que aún salta alguno con gilipolleces tipo: 

"Ah, paleodieta, ¿pero tu estás cazando mamuts con un garrote o no? Que si no no es paleodieta"


----------



## fmc (7 Sep 2016)

Indignado dijo:


>



Sí, sí, esos los vi... me refiero a los del presentador con dieta Mediterránea, por comparar...


----------



## zapatitos (7 Sep 2016)

fmc dijo:


> *Sí, sí, esos los vi... me refiero a los del presentador con dieta Mediterránea, por comparar...*



Yo ahora que lo pienso tampoco recuerdo haberlos visto, a lo mejor es que no los pusieron, capaces son.

A ver si alguien los pone que yo también tengo curiosidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Indignado (7 Sep 2016)

fmc dijo:


> Sí, sí, esos los vi... me refiero a los del presentador con dieta Mediterránea, por comparar...



Joder que fallo :ouch:

Es curioso , con Chicote se limitan a dar datos de peso,imc ,cintura,grasa y glucosa en sangre pero no sacan los datos de colesterol ,ácido úrico ,triglicéridos ienso: sospechoso..... (que conste que he repasado el video varias veces)



PD: He dejado antes un enlace de descarga para quien lo quiere ver


----------



## fmc (7 Sep 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> Joder que fallo :ouch:
> 
> Es curioso , con Chicote se limitan a dar datos de peso,imc ,cintura,grasa y glucosa en sangre pero no sacan los datos de colesterol ,ácido úrico ,triglicéridos ienso: sospechoso..... (que conste que he repasado el video varias veces)
> 
> ...



Es curioso que no pongan los análisis después de haberle dado el doble de tiempo para poder perder algo más que el de la paleo, sí :rolleye:


----------



## chusemaria1970 (7 Sep 2016)

fmc dijo:


> Es curioso que no pongan los análisis después de haberle dado el doble de tiempo para poder perder algo más que el de la paleo, sí :rolleye:



+1   

Enviado desde mi AOSP on Mako mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (7 Sep 2016)

Si no lo pusieron lo más lógico es pensar que le salieron el colesterol y los trigliceridos por las nubes.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si no lo pusieron lo más lógico es pensar que le salieron el colesterol y los trigliceridos por las nubes.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero si salía comiendo pan en una cata, para que viéramos lo saludable que es. 
Podríamos montar una plataforma para exigir las analíticas de antes y después de Chicote como al resto de participantes del programa, así podríamos comparar lo sana que es la dieta mediterránea, seguro que nos saldría la mala pécora vieja de la doctora diciendo: "sí, pero no da cáncer de colón"::


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Sep 2016)

pepe_perez dijo:


> Desde que Smiling Jack enlazó el estudio del Dr. Fung no se ha dicho NADA que no sea una repetición de lo ya dicho.
> 
> Pero nada, dejemos que el hilo se diluya entre la mierda y los trolls.



En realidad el enlace lo trajo Adrenocromo.

Yo lo que hice fue empapármelo del tirón y hacer un resumen para flojos.

Al hilo de los resultados del "falso paleo" de Chicote, me llama la atención que le baja el colesterol total pese a que le sube tanto el HDL como el LDL...

...o sea, en realidad no me sorprende. Es porque le ha bajado el VLDL (que también es malo, de hecho es el peor, por ser en sí mismo aterogénico y por ser precursor del LDL)

Pero claro, cómo vas a decir que la que "no toca" es una dieta que baja el colesterol...

O lo que es más grave: que *la dieta que era más alta en grasas baja el colesterol*, porque en realidad* el colesterol no depende de la dieta en un 90%*...

A los del danacol les da un pasmo, fijo. Es más, me pregunto si lo que hace el danacol no es secuestrar *todo el colesterol de la dieta*, porque se me hace sospechoso que te baje "hasta un 10%", precisamente la fracción del colesterol que no es fabricada internamente...

...porque entonces:

1.- ¿Para qué tomar danacol si tienes el colesterol tan alto que un mero 10% no aminora el riesgo?
2.- ¿Para qué tomar danacol si tienes el colesterol entorno al límite y por "mal" que comas no te va a subir?
3.- ¿Para qué tomar danacol si tienes el colesterol bien?

Que se resumen en *¿Para qué tomar danacol, en absoluto?
*

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 18:17 ----------




avioneti dijo:


> Cuando no se tiene ni puta idea se sueltan perlas de este tipo. Probablemente la lechuga y otros alimentos son de saldo negstivo, apenas aportan calorias y son dificiles de digerir y gastan calorias en el proceso.
> 
> Asi que puedes estar tranquilo fondon, tu sobrepesi no era de la lechuga que comias con la mirada en el supermercado al pasar.
> 
> Sabes si el cancer se cura ennuna semana eliminando elnpan? Si es asi patentalo quebluego te quitaran la idea



No joda...

O sea que ¿Una caloría no es una caloría? ¿De verdad me dice que hay alimentos que, pese a "tener" x calorías, te los comes y no te aportan x, sino menos, o incluso restan?

¿Qué será lo próximo, decir que el metabolismo basal tampoco es fijo, y que por tanto basar una dieta en el balance entre algo que no se lo que es y otro algo que tampoco sé lo que es *es de ser tonto del culo*?

Digo, porque si a eso se refiere con su exabrupto, enhorabuena, *está usted en el post 1 de este hilo*.

PD: Lleve el _irony detector_ a pasar la ITV.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (7 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En realidad el enlace lo trajo Adrenocromo.
> 
> Yo lo que hice fue empapármelo del tirón y hacer un resumen para flojos.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno todo tu post y deacuerdo en todo. 

Enviado desde mi AOSP on Mako mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Sep 2016)

No entiendo por qué cada caloria ingerida se asume que es metabolizada.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (7 Sep 2016)

Y es que viendo el programa de ayer te das cuenta que para ser médicos no se como no tienen en cuenta que el cuerpo no es como una simple caldera. Calorías in vs calorías out. El cuerpo es muy complejo con miles de reacciones e interacciones por las HORMONAS. LAS HORMONAS es la clave del cordero. 

Enviado desde mi AOSP on Mako mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pichorrica (7 Sep 2016)

Imagen curiosa que muestra lo que es grasa y músculo en el cuerpo(1 kilo cada uno):


----------



## Alcazar (7 Sep 2016)

pepe_perez dijo:


> Este hilo tenía que haberse cerrado hace 1000 posts. Ya se dijo todo lo que se tenía que decir.
> 
> Ahora sólo entran cansinos y novatos que repiten una y otra vez argumentos ya rebatidos, entrando en un bucle sin sentido.
> 
> Solicito al creador del hilo cerrarlo (y al moderador, ponerle chincheta).



Lo que hace falta es un subforo nutrición para no centrarlo todo aquí.



rush81 dijo:


> No sé qué decir.
> Me resulta mas fácil creer en conspiraciones y falsas banderas que en la idea de que el sistema sanitario quiere matarnos, aunque supongo que si compras todo el pack esta sería otra pata más de la mesa.



No quiere matarnos, quiere enfermarnos para hacer clientela.


----------



## Freneli (7 Sep 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Alguien ha probado el sistema paleo whole 30?
> 
> Recomendáis hacerlo y una buena página para sacar los menús semanales?




Buenas, 

Whole30 en españolPaleoSystem


Whole30 en español

Aquí encontrarás toda una sección dedicada a Whole30, totalmente en español. Además de PDF y menús para seguir, basado en nuestras recetas paleo.

Pero un momento ¿has escuchado sobre el Whole30 y no sabes qué es? No te preocupes, empieza por descubrir en qué consiste leyendo aquí abajo, por orden y ¡manos a la obra!

Aclararás tus dudas y verás menús y recetas aptas para tu Whole30 que puedes tomar como referencia para que sea todo un éxito y consigas cumplir tus objetivos y comprobar tu antes y después.

Con el Whole30 conseguirás tener una mejor salud, llegar a tu peso ideal (ya sea adelgazar o ayudar a ganar masa muscular), tendrás muchísima más energía, optimismo, dormirás mejor por las noches y un sinfin de mejoras que hasta ahora posiblemente no habías experimentado.
ZONA DE DESCARGAS
Listas de la compra: 30 días de Whole30

Descubre la lista de alimentos permitidos para el Whole30

Aquí puedes descargar el listado general de los alimentos que están permitidos durante TODO el Whole30.
Verás verduras, frutas, carnes, pescados y tubérculos que SÍ puedes incluir en cualquiera de tus recetas.
Descarga todo el listado de alimentos permitidos para el Whole30


http://www.paleosystem.es/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/whole30-lista-de-la-compra-paleosystem.pdf

Esta web la saque hace no mucho del hilo, que aunque algunos se empeñen en embrutecerla y llenarla de paja se siguen encontrando perlas.

Gracias a todos los que aportan constructívamente y con buena intención.

Saludos

PD. #Sada, 16/8, es que ayunas durante 16 horas y comes durante 8. Podrías comer y cenar pasando del desayuno o desayunar potente y comer saltándote la cena


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Sep 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> Define alimemto natural asi nis echamos unas risas :bla::bla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sacado de la pagina del dpto de alergias alimentarias del hospital de la Fe (Valencia) y de la pagina de la fundacion española del aparato digestivo.

'¿QUÉ SÍNTOMAS PRODUCE LA ALERGIA A LA PROTEINA DE LA LECHE?
Los síntomas más frecuentes son los cutáneos (prurito, rash, eritema peri bucal, urticaria, edema de labios y párpados), seguidos de digestivos (picor en lengua, garganta y paladar, cólico abdominal, náuseas, vómitos, regurgitación, rechazo al alimento), respiratorios (rinoconjuntivitis, asma, pitidos al respirar) y los casos más graves e infrecuentes anafilaxia (schok).

Síntomas respiratorios:

También se han descrito en relación con la alergia a la caseina casos de hiperreactividad bronquial, con reacciones asmáticas, rinoconjuntivales (estornudos, picor nasal y ocular, lagrimeo y congestión nasal). Estos síntomas se pueden producir de forma aislada o bien en el contexto de reacciones generalizadas.'


No te preocupes Avioneti aqui estamos para enseñar a la vez que entretener.


----------



## Indignado (7 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Es más, me pregunto si lo que hace el danacol no es secuestrar todo el colesterol de la dieta, porque se me hace sospechoso que te baje "hasta un 10%", precisamente la fracción del colesterol que no es fabricada internamente....



Bingo! simplemente dificultan la absorción del colesterol exógeno



> Las plantas no fabrican colesterol sino fitosteroles, de estructura química similar. Los hay en muchos productos vegetales, como las naranjas o la col, en concentraciones muy bajas. Los fitosteroles pueden ser parcialmente absorbidos en los intestinos de forma competitiva con el colesterol. Este es el fundamento del uso de fitosteroles como sistemas de reducción del colesterol en el organismo: cuantos más fitosteroles presentes, menos colesterol absorbido. Hay dos tipos básicos de fitosteroles: esteroles y estanoles. El Danacol contiene esteroles, y el Benecol, estanoles. Su estructura química se parece bastante a la del colesterol





> Estos productos se deben tomar como postres, porque hace falta que estén en los intestinos a la vez que la comida, que contiene el colesterol que se pretende evitar que se absorba.



¿Reduce el Danacol el colesterol? | Artificial, naturalmente | SciLogs | Investigación y Ciencia


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Imagen curiosa que muestra lo que es grasa y músculo en el cuerpo(1 kilo cada uno):



La imagen es impactante, pero creo que engañosa.

Cuando trato de investigar (en google, claro) la densidad del músculo, siempre encuentro valores entre 1,08 y 1,15

Para la grasa, los valores oscilan entre 0,8 y 0,9

Incluso en los extremos, la grasa no debería ocupar más de 1,4 veces el volumen del músculo, y en la foto parece más del doble.

Algo me dice que para que calara el mensaje para el músculo cogieron un trozo compacto y para la grasa eligieron uno con importante volumen de huecos.


----------



## sada (8 Sep 2016)

Freneli dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Whole30 en españolPaleoSystem
> 
> ...



lo se pero no me veo con ánimo aún para hacer ayuno...llevo unos días q solo pienso en comida. Aqui estoy comiendo un yogurt porque aun es pronto para que me traigan el café en el curro


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> lo se pero no me veo con ánimo aún para hacer ayuno...llevo unos días q solo pienso en comida. Aqui estoy comiendo un yogurt porque aun es pronto para que me traigan el café en el curro



Psé

Yo he probado mi primer ayuno largo, ná, 63 horas llevo y hasta la cena no voy a tomar nada 

Claro que yo hago trampas: tomo una medicación (para otros problemas que no vienen al caso) que me quita el apetito bastante (no del todo, ojo).

Algunos trucos que funcionan bastante bien:

- A veces el hambre te está diciendo que en realidad, tienes sed: bebe agua y espera

- Otras veces lo que te dice es que estás baja de electrolitos (el hambre se despierta para que busques comida que te aporte sodio, potasio, magnesio, etc), lo cual se puede parchear con complementos, con caldo de huesos desgrasado (por lo de que sea ayunar), o en el caso del sodio, con un poco de sal o bicarbonato

- El hambre viene en oleadas, y si no le haces caso, se marcha. Ponte a hacer algo que te distraiga, verás como se te olvida el hambre

- _Out of sight, out of mind_, lo que es virtualmente imposible es olvidarse de la comida si la tienes delante de las narices. Yo no lo estoy pasando (muy) mal, pero cada vez que veo siquiera una foto de comida, me pongo a salivar


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Sep 2016)

Ni


sada dijo:


> lo se pero no me veo con ánimo aún para hacer ayuno...llevo unos días q solo pienso en comida. Aqui estoy comiendo un yogurt porque aun es pronto para que me traigan el café en el curro



Sada, una pregunta. Cuanta cantidad de comida comes al cabo del día? Cuando comes, comes hasta que te quedas saciada?

Porque me da a mi que ese hambre que tienes es porque no comes lo suficiente, y claro, el cuerpo te pide


----------



## Cormac (8 Sep 2016)

Uno que lleva mas de tres días sin comer y da trucos de como engañar al cuerpo para que no pase hambre, otro que dijo que las frutas eran malas...
Éste hilo es impresionante.


----------



## sada (8 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ni
> 
> Sada, una pregunta. Cuanta cantidad de comida comes al cabo del día? Cuando comes, comes hasta que te quedas saciada?
> 
> Porque me da a mi que ese hambre que tienes es porque no comes lo suficiente, y claro, el cuerpo te pide



pues si ..la verdad me lleno enseguida...dejo de comer porque ya no me apetece más..


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Uno que lleva mas de tres días sin comer y da trucos de como engañar al cuerpo para que no pase hambre, otro que dijo que las frutas eran malas...
> Éste hilo es impresionante.



Está usted en un error.

No son trucos para no pasar hambre, sino formas de interpretar la señal de hambre, que tan malbaratada está en éste nuestro mundo de sobreabundancia.

La mayor parte del mundo avanzado no sabe lo que es el hambre, no sabe distinguirla de la respuesta pavloviana de la costumbre o de las meras ganas de comer.

Está siendo muy educativo para mí este primer experimento de ayuno prolongado (que no lo será, esté usted tranquilo, más allá de 3 días).

Lo primero que he aprendido es que es totalmente falso que haya que comer, por cojones, tres veces al día, o siquiera todos los días: no sólo llevo tres días de ayuno, es que he hecho mi vida normal con un rendimiento excelente (incluso mayor claridad mental), incluso haciendo ejercicio (No más de 15 minutos de tabata al día, eso sí).

Lo segundo, que *en ningún momento me he sentido débil o desfallecido*. Como es lógico, por otra parte ¿Para qué íbamos a acarrear a cuestas reservas energéticas para casi un mes si no pudiéramos utilizarlas cuando fueran realmente necesarias?

Lo tercero, que es muy importante mantenerse hidratado y mineralizado. El (muy) leve malestar que he podido sentir de forma transitoria ha cejado tras aportar electrolitos, especialmente sodio (los niveles bajos de insulina promueven su eliminación acelerada).

Y lo cuarto, que estoy en total y absoluto control de mi apetito, y si quiero como, y si no, pues no.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Uno que lleva mas de tres días sin comer y da trucos de como engañar al cuerpo para que no pase hambre, otro que dijo que las frutas eran malas...
> Éste hilo es impresionante.*



¿Quien ha dicho aquí que las frutas son malas?

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (8 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Quien ha dicho aquí que las frutas son malas?
> 
> Saludos.



Se dijo en un post, pero ni idea quien fue.


----------



## kilipdg (8 Sep 2016)

---------- Post added 08-sep-2016 at 14:36 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Se dijo en un post, pero ni idea quien fue.



Yo no he visto a nadie que diga que las frutas son malas, pero si que hay que limitarlas a 2-3 piezas diarias, ya que son muy buenas pero en exceso ingieres demasiada fructosa...


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Se dijo en un post, pero ni idea quien fue.



No que las frutas son malas, que la fructosa es, si no mala, tampoco inocua en cantidades industriales.

La fructosa se viene usando como edulcorante porque no sube el nivel de glucosa en sangre.

Y, por supuesto, el 50% del azúcar es fructosa.

El HFCS (sirope de maíz alto en fructosa), que es como el azúcar, pero en baratillo, y como tal se usa en bollería industrial y otras heces pseudoalimentarias es incluso un poco más rico en fructosa, un 55%.

Y la fructosa va toda de cabeza al hígado, donde hace sentir sus efectos de forma concentrada, cual tacón de aguja: se transforma en glucosa, glucógeno y lactato, sin que el cuerpo regule dicha transformación, de modo que cuanta más fructosa ingerimos, más metabolizamos.

Pero sucede que la capacidad del hígado para almacenar glucógeno es (muy) limitada, por lo que el exceso de glucosa generada tiene que ser retirado y transformado en *grasa*...

...o lo que es lo mismo, que un exceso de fructosa provoca *hígado graso*.

Y aún peor: a medida que el hígado acumula grasa, cada vez es más difícil para el metabolismo enchufarle más grasa. O lo que es lo mismo, que cada vez hace falta más y más cantidad de insulina para lograr la retirada de glucosa en exceso y acumulación subsiguiente de grasa hepática...

_Et voilá!_ Insulinoresistencia hepática al canto.

La glucosa en exceso que consumes tiene efectos similares, pero repartidos por todo el cuerpo.

La fructosa va toda derechita al hígado, por lo que su capacidad para producir insulinorresistencia es un orden de magnitud mayor...

...peeero, sucede que:

- La fructosa de la fruta va acompañada de fibra (que ralentiza y reduce su absorción)

- Además, no suele ir acompañada de glucosa (la fructosa sola se absorbe de forma deficiente en el intestino)

- Y para terminar, las concentraciones de fructosa en la fruta son (al menos comparadas con las que hay en azúcar y HFCS) irrisorias: las frutas que más proporción presentan no superan el 3% en peso


----------



## zapatitos (8 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Se dijo en un post, pero ni idea quien fue.*



O sea que la sueltas la parida a ver si cuela pero después escondes la mano, lo leí por ahí y tal.

Aquí que yo sepa nadie recomienda no comer fruta, hay gente que dice que no hay que comer demasiada fruta entre ellos yo, 2 o 4 piezas diarias según la actividad van bien.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2016 at 15:15 ----------




sada dijo:


> *lo se pero no me veo con ánimo aún para hacer ayuno...llevo unos días q solo pienso en comida. Aqui estoy comiendo un yogurt porque aun es pronto para que me traigan el café en el curro*



Es que siempre estás buscando sustitutos que sepan igua que lo que has comido habitualmente y eso no existe, no hay forma humana de que dos cosas que llevan diferentes ingredientes sepan igual, al menos yo no la conozco. Te tienes que habituar a los sabores naturales y a trabajar con especias naturales si lo quieres realzar, hasta que no lo hagas vas a estar siempre sufriendo y pensando en comer.

Yo es que engancho un calabación por ejemplo, lo pelo me lo como a bocados y me está hasta dulce, una simple zanahoria cruda cuando estás totalmente desintoxicado del azúcar sabe dulce.

Pero claro, antes te tienes que quitar totalmente del sabor dulce y sustitutos y tú creo que no lo has hecho. Cuando lo hagas disfrutarás de los sabores naturales y de las especias.

Si a mí me dices hace treinta años que iba a disfrutar comiendo hojas de lechuga, calabacín o pimiento rojos crudos a palo seco te habría llamado loca y ahora me los meto como si fueran chuches.

Saludos.


----------



## Dugongo (8 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No que las frutas son malas, que la fructosa es, si no mala, tampoco inocua en cantidades industriales.
> 
> La fructosa se viene usando como edulcorante porque no sube el nivel de glucosa en sangre.
> 
> ...



Sí suele ir acompañada de glucosa. Ni siquiera las frutas que tienen más proporción de fructosa que de glucosa (manzana, pera, sandía, mango...) dejan de tener glucosa.

Si quieres más información mira las tablas FODMAP.

Obviamente la cantidad de glucosa en la mayoría de frutas es mínima si la comparamos con un pastel de chocolate. Pero no es despreciable. Hay frutas no aptas para diabéticos. La fibra no compensa lo suficiente el efecto de los azúcares.

La miel, pese a su lado positivo, es el "cereal integral" de los azúcares. 

Y quizá quieras considerar también el efecto en las bacterias del intestino. Para bien y para mal... Lo digo por tu primer párrafo. Tu cuerpo no usa la fructosa para absolutamente nada bueno. Pero estamos llenos de bacterias, algunas buenas y otras malas. Pasan cosas cuando les das de comer


----------



## montella (8 Sep 2016)

No es un trolleo en serio hoy he leido a 2 q defienden la Paleo hablando de lacteos ninguno los recomienda pero uno dice q lo malo de los lacteos es su grasa por noseque del intestino y otro te dice q todo lo contrario q la grasa es lo unico bueno y los desnatados estan muy procesados y son lo peor q mejor enteros

Aqui segun lees o quien lees una cosa y la contraria.


----------



## Cormac (8 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> O sea que la sueltas la parida a ver si cuela pero después escondes la mano, lo leí por ahí y tal.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...





Yo es que no se si eres tonto porque has nacido así o la falta de glucosa te está derritiendo el cerebelo. Ese comentario lo leí en éste hilo hace tiempo, y me llevé las manos a la cabeza, al igual al comentario del que está ayunando durante mas de tres días y encima da consejos dignos de un foro de quinceañeras anoréxicas.
Joder, pues claro que adelgazas si te pegas tres días sin comer y haciendo actividades normales, lo que sea sano ya no te lo compro.
Lo que no me voy a repasar todo el hilo tan largo para ver quien dijo la barbaridad de la fruta.
Pero sigan, sigan, sigan soltando perlas. Llegará el que se coma sus heces o de trucos para devolver su comida y así quedarse algunos de sus nutrientes, pero evitar que trabaje el páncreas.


----------



## PATITOXXL (8 Sep 2016)

montella dijo:


> No es un trolleo en serio hoy he leido a 2 q defienden la Paleo hablando de lacteos ninguno los recomienda pero uno dice q lo malo de los lacteos es su grasa por noseque del intestino y otro te dice q todo lo contrario q la grasa es lo unico bueno y los desnatados estan muy procesados y son lo peor q mejor enteros
> 
> Aqui segun lees o quien lees una cosa y la contraria.





Por si te sirve, yo ya no suelo tomar leche pero si que uso lácteos, sobre todo por la grasa: mantequilla, nata, yogur griego, queso...


----------



## Dabicito (8 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> O sea que la sueltas la parida a ver si cuela pero después escondes la mano, lo leí por ahí y tal.
> 
> Aquí que yo sepa nadie recomienda no comer fruta, hay gente que dice que no hay que comer demasiada fruta entre ellos yo, 2 o 4 piezas diarias según la actividad van bien.
> 
> ...




La zanahoria sobre todo la de agricultor local, porque la de supermercado apenas sabe a nada.

Pero coincido totalmente, para mí una zanahoria es auténtico un manjar. Para mí es un comodín para las comidas.

El pimiento, que me encanta cocinado, también lo tomo en crudo, aunque no me sabe tan rico, es más neutro.

Otra cosa que sabe dulce al dejar de echar azúcar; la leche. Un vaso de leche con un gramito de café es un manjar de dioses.

Esto me hace pensar que la lengua está un poco atrofiada por la intensidad de sabores que experimentamos, no solo por los productos industriales y azucarados, sino por la propia cultura culinaria. Al quitar azúcar, bajar sal y al introducir comidas más sencillas y en crudo la lengua "renace" y empieza a percibir y a intensificar sabores que antes le eran invisibles.


----------



## fmc (8 Sep 2016)

Hablando de lácteos, ¿qué opinión tenéis del kéfir desde el punto de vista LCHF? Si no tengo mal entendido, el kéfir procesa la lactosa de la leche... aunque no sé qué efecto tendrá el producto resultante en el cuerpo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Sep 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Sí suele ir acompañada de glucosa. Ni siquiera las frutas que tienen más proporción de fructosa que de glucosa (manzana, pera, sandía, mango...) dejan de tener glucosa.
> 
> Si quieres más información mira las tablas FODMAP.



Pero no fifty-fifty y a pelo, sin fibra, como en el azúcar o en el HFCS.

Entre la desproporción fructosa-glucosa, la baja concentración y la presencia de la fibra, comer fruta con moderación no supone un problema para el hígado.
En general, la fructosa irá a recargar el glucógeno hepático y ya.



> Obviamente la cantidad de glucosa en la mayoría de frutas es mínima si la comparamos con un pastel de chocolate. Pero no es despreciable. Hay frutas no aptas para diabéticos. La fibra no compensa lo suficiente el efecto de los azúcares.
> 
> 
> La miel, pese a su lado positivo, es el "cereal integral" de los azúcares.



Meh, como en tantas cosas, iría pa' los jueces.
La miel tiene muchas propiedades beneficiosas, y aporta micronutrientes que, según para quién, compensan con creces los perjuicios que pueda causar.

De hecho, pese a que la combinación glucosa-fructosa, como decía, es perjudicial para el hígado, otros oligoelementos que contiene, como el cromo, tienen el efecto opuesto, hasta el punto de que se utiliza la miel para paliar los daños de alcohólicos y cirróticos, 



> Y quizá quieras considerar también el efecto en las bacterias del intestino. Para bien y para mal... Lo digo por tu primer párrafo. Tu cuerpo no usa la fructosa para absolutamente nada bueno. Pero estamos llenos de bacterias, algunas buenas y otras malas. Pasan cosas cuando les das de comer



Eso no es del todo cierto: la fructosa va fetén para recargar el glucógeno hepático.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Sep 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> *Sí suele ir acompañada de glucosa. Ni siquiera las frutas que tienen más proporción de fructosa que de glucosa (manzana, pera, sandía, mango...) dejan de tener glucosa.
> 
> Si quieres más información mira las tablas FODMAP.
> 
> ...



¿Algún estudio que demuestre o de indicios de que la fructosa en las cantidades en que se encuentra en la miel y la fruta es perjudicial para la salud? Y si es posible en combinaciòn con glucosa y sacarosa que es como suele encontrarse en esos alimentos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2016 at 17:35 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Eso no es del todo cierto: la fructosa va fetén para recargar el glucógeno hepático.*



+1

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Algún estudio que demuestre o de indicios de que la fructosa en las cantidades en que se encuentra en la miel y la fruta es perjudicial para la salud? Y si es posible en combinaciòn con glucosa y sacarosa que es como suele encontrarse en esos alimentos.



Hombre, en la fruta, salvo que seas un mico, to'l día dale que le das, no sé...

Ahora, la miel es como un 30% glucosa y 30% fructosa, que poco no es.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Hombre, en la fruta, salvo que seas un mico, to'l día dale que le das, no sé...
> 
> Ahora, la miel es como un 30% glucosa y 30% fructosa, que poco no es.*



Ya, pero según parece todos los estudios sobre la fructosa se han hecho con unos 100-150 gramos de fructosa que equivaldrían aproximadamente a 200 gr de miel y 2-3 plátanos medianos, eso es una salvajada. No creo que nadie se coma kilo y medio de miel semanalmente, no se.

Yo tomaré unos 20 gramos diarios de miel de calidad más una o dos piezas de fruta, dudo mucho que vaya a morir o enfermar por hacer eso.

Saludos.


----------



## piru (8 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, en la fruta, salvo que seas un mico, to'l día dale que le das, no sé...
> 
> Ahora, la miel es como un 30% glucosa y 30% fructosa, que poco no es.



Más, casi un 40% de cada. La miel es 75,1% azúcares.
Miel - Propiedades de la miel


----------



## zapatitos (8 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Yo es que no se si eres tonto porque has nacido así o la falta de glucosa te está derritiendo el cerebelo. Ese comentario lo leí en éste hilo hace tiempo, y me llevé las manos a la cabeza, al igual al comentario del que está ayunando durante mas de tres días y encima da consejos dignos de un foro de quinceañeras anoréxicas.
> Joder, pues claro que adelgazas si te pegas tres días sin comer y haciendo actividades normales, lo que sea sano ya no te lo compro.
> Lo que no me voy a repasar todo el hilo tan largo para ver quien dijo la barbaridad de la fruta.
> Pero sigan, sigan, sigan soltando perlas. Llegará el que se coma sus heces o de trucos para devolver su comida y así quedarse algunos de sus nutrientes, pero evitar que trabaje el páncreas.*



Yo llevaré tanto como tú en este hilo y no recuerdo a nadie decir que la fruta es mala, el abuso de fruta si como comerse dos kilos diarios como ha defendido en este hilo alguno y de eso si que hay pruebas.

Yo no haría el ayuno de tres días pero entiendo perfectamente porqué se hace.
Hay que informarse antes de hablar porque ese tipo de ayuno no es de anoréxicas y no se hace para adelgazar. A tí te vendría muy bien para regenerar las neuronas por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Indignado (8 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Se dijo en un post, pero ni idea quien fue.



Yo por ejemplo he dicho que una dieta basada en solo comer fruta o beber zumo es un disparate (como ejemplo la dieta "depurativa" detox ), no solo por la falta de nutrientes si no por los chutes de fructosa

Creo que el forero Karlos Smith defiende que si se busca una perdida de peso rápida , 1 o 2 piezas como máximo


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Sep 2016)

montella dijo:


> No es un trolleo en serio hoy he leido a 2 q defienden la Paleo hablando de lacteos ninguno los recomienda pero uno dice q lo malo de los lacteos es su grasa por noseque del intestino y otro te dice q todo lo contrario q la grasa es lo unico bueno y los desnatados estan muy procesados y son lo peor q mejor enteros
> 
> Aqui segun lees o quien lees una cosa y la contraria.



Esque no es excluyente. Los que practicamos una paleo estamos todos de acuerdo en lo basico 'cero procesados'.

Despues ya se puede afinar segun casos. La leche es el caso mas delicado. Cualquier paleo que se precie no tomaria nunca esa mierda pasteurizada que meten en el tetabrick. El proceso digan lo que digan la desnaturaliza.

Si nos vamos a una leche entera fresca de una vaca de pasto ahi surgen dudas.

Lo que pasa es que en el tema de la leche necesita una adaptacion genetica. El adaptado quizas (solo quizas) podria tomar una leche no procesada sin grandes problemas. Otros no adaptados (como yo) directamente me mata.

Las chorradas de la grasa mejor o peor dependera de como este alimentado el animal.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2016 at 19:43 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Yo es que no se si eres tonto porque has nacido así o la falta de glucosa te está derritiendo el cerebelo. Ese comentario lo leí en éste hilo hace tiempo, y me llevé las manos a la cabeza, al igual al comentario del que está ayunando durante mas de tres días y encima da consejos dignos de un foro de quinceañeras anoréxicas.
> Joder, pues claro que adelgazas si te pegas tres días sin comer y haciendo actividades normales, lo que sea sano ya no te lo compro.
> Lo que no me voy a repasar todo el hilo tan largo para ver quien dijo la barbaridad de la fruta.
> Pero sigan, sigan, sigan soltando perlas. Llegará el que se coma sus heces o de trucos para devolver su comida y así quedarse algunos de sus nutrientes, pero evitar que trabaje el páncreas.



El unico mermao que se empeñaba en que demonizabamos la fruta era Sungung. 

Como el hilo va de adelgazar y la obesidad va asociada a distintos grados de resistencia a la insulina, siempre recomendamos al que quiere adelgazar que no se pase. 

Eso no es demonizar la fruta. Una persona que este en peso y con buena salud puede comer fruta la que quiera. Los obesos en fase de adelgazamiento son los que deben de llevar cuidado.

Eso lo saco de contexto Sugus porque el muchacho come mas fruta que un mandril.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2016 at 19:49 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero no fifty-fifty y a pelo, sin fibra, como en el azúcar o en el HFCS.
> 
> Entre la desproporción fructosa-glucosa, la baja concentración y la presencia de la fibra, comer fruta con moderación no supone un problema para el hígado.
> En general, la fructosa irá a recargar el glucógeno hepático y ya.
> ...



La miel esque tampoco es la mierda procesada que hay en los supermercados. La natural sin pasteurizar para empezar no es tan dulce. Cuando se enfria se queda espesa incluso solida. Esa miel es una maravilla.

Luego evidentemente hablamos de una cucharadita en el cacao (y no siempre) no de tomarsela a cucharadas soperas. La miel natural es una maravilla.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Uno que lleva mas de tres días sin comer y da trucos de como engañar al cuerpo para que no pase hambre, otro que dijo que las frutas eran malas...
> Éste hilo es impresionante.



Th hay no que asegura comerse tres kilos diarios d mangos... De ese no dices nada?


----------



## piru (8 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La miel natural es una maravilla.



¿La miel? ¿Una Maravilla? Hasta ahora pensaba era una MIEL-DA. Pero un buen burbujarra siempre tiene que estar abierto a cambiar de paradigmas ¿Me puedes decir que tiene de maravilloso la MIEL...?



PD: La veneración que se tiene en este hilo por la miel me deja ojoplático :8:


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Sep 2016)

piru dijo:


> ¿La miel? ¿Una Maravilla? Hasta ahora pensaba era una MIEL-DA. Pero un buen burbujarra siempre tiene que estar abierto a cambiar de paradigmas ¿Me puedes decir que tiene de maravilloso la MIEL...?
> 
> 
> 
> PD: La veneración que se tiene en este hilo por la miel me deja ojoplático :8:



Pues algo logico:

Rica en antioxidantes
Rica en enzimas
Rica en vitaminas C y B
Rica en minerales como magnesio, potasio, calcio, sodio, sulfuro.
Es anti-bacterial
Es anti-fúngico
Es anti-viral
Tiene una buena cantidad de aminoacidos en su composicion.

Se han hecho pruebas en ratas y no tiene los efectos nocivos que por ejemplo la sacarosa. El estress oxidativos que provocan los azucares refinados no los provoca la miel, y consumes todo lo beneficioso que la acompaña.


----------



## kilipdg (8 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Yo es que no se si eres tonto porque has nacido así o la falta de glucosa te está derritiendo el cerebelo. Ese comentario lo leí en éste hilo hace tiempo, y me llevé las manos a la cabeza, al igual al comentario del que está ayunando durante mas de tres días y encima da consejos dignos de un foro de quinceañeras anoréxicas.
> Joder, pues claro que adelgazas si te pegas tres días sin comer y haciendo actividades normales, lo que sea sano ya no te lo compro.
> Lo que no me voy a repasar todo el hilo tan largo para ver quien dijo la barbaridad de la fruta.
> Pero sigan, sigan, sigan soltando perlas. Llegará el que se coma sus heces o de trucos para devolver su comida y así quedarse algunos de sus nutrientes, pero evitar que trabaje el páncreas.



Lo que no entiendo yo, es que si tan mal ves lo que se hace por aquí y tanto te indigna, por qué sigues entrando y trolleando el hilo?

Ganas de joder la marrana Cormac, siento mucho decírtelo pero aquí creo que sobras, sin ofender.


----------



## Freneli (8 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> lo se pero no me veo con ánimo aún para hacer ayuno...llevo unos días q solo pienso en comida. Aqui estoy comiendo un yogurt porque aun es pronto para que me traigan el café en el curro



Decías hace poco que te habías realizado un test de cetosis y que los resultados salían claritos, vamos con pocos cuerpos cetogénicos, una hipótesis podría ser que fuese por consumir algo de carbohidratos - azucares ( creo que era el Dr. Perlmutter el que decía que la lactosa el cuerpo la transformaba en azucares) con lo cual tu páncreas estaria creando algo de Insulina que explicaría tu bajo nivel de cuerpos cetogénicos, o puede ser algo tan simple como que no consumes suficientes grasas, con lo cual me pregunto, de donde saca tu cuerpo la energía para funcionar sino le das ni suficientes carbohidratos ni grasas? eso explicaría el que estés siempre con hambre
Yo me tomo muchas mañanas un par de pastillas de aceite Omega3, un par de cucharas de aceite de coco y un par de aceite de lino y te aseguro que llegas sin problema alguno a la comida sin hambre ni cansancio, acostumbras al cuerpo a estar en cetosis y si se queja es que esta consumiendo reservas de grasa lo cual hace a desgana 
Saludos

Gluten Free Food List for a Healthy Brain - Start A Gluten Free Diet


----------



## piru (8 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues algo logico:
> 
> Rica en antioxidantes
> Rica en enzimas
> ...



¿Rica? ¿Respecto a qué? Por ejemplo ¿La humilde lechuga? Veamos cuál de las dos es más rica en aminoácidos:

Aminoácido/Lechuga/Miel x100g
Ac. aspártico/	149/	34
Ac. Glutámico/ 191/	23
Alanina / 59/	8
Arginina/ 67/	6
Cistina / 16/	4
Fenilalanina/	59/	14
Glicina/ 60/	9
Hidroxiprolina/	0/	0
Histidina/ 23/	1
Isoleucina/ 76/	10
Leucina/ 84/	12 
Lisina/ 76/	10 
Metionina/ 13/	1
Prolina/ 50/	114
Serina / 41/	8
Tirosina/ 37/	10
Treonina/ 61/	5
Triptofano/ 12/	5
Valin / 72/	11

Parece que esa “buena cantidad de aminoácidos” que dices, se queda en casi nada comparada con la lechuga y no me negarás que es más sencillo comer 100g de lechuga que 100g de miel, 3/4 de lo mismo ocurre con las vitaminas y el resto de nutrientes.

¿Con qué otro alimento podemos comparar la MIEL-DA para que resulte maravillosa?

Ya te lo digo yo: ninguno

Lo siento por los “meleros” de este hilo, pero la miel es de lo peor. La miel procesada es mierda procesada y la miel natural es mierda natural.


Fuente: Los Alimentos


----------



## PATITOXXL (8 Sep 2016)

piru dijo:


> ¿Rica? ¿Respecto a qué? Por ejemplo ¿La humilde lechuga? Veamos cuál de las dos es más rica en aminoácidos:
> 
> Aminoácido/Lechuga/Miel x100g
> Ac. aspártico	149	34
> ...







¿Y cuantas cucharadas de lechuga le pones al café para endulzarlo?


----------



## piru (8 Sep 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿Y cuantas cucharadas de lechuga le pones al café para endulzarlo?



Yo ninguna, pero de necesitar endulzarlo le pondría azúcar blanco refinado, con menos cantidad consigo endulzar más, me enchufo menos fructosa y no altera tanto los sabores.

Pero aquí estamos hablando de las maravillosas propiedades nutritivas de la miel, que son: ridículas


----------



## PATITOXXL (8 Sep 2016)

piru dijo:


> Yo ninguna, pero de necesitar endulzarlo le pondría azúcar blanco refinado, con menos cantidad consigo endulzar más, me enchufo menos fructosa y no altera tanto los sabores.
> 
> Pero aquí estamos hablando de las maravillosas propiedades nutritivas de la miel, que son: ridículas






Y comparando la miel con el azúcar del mismo modo que con la lechuga, ¿también sale tan malparada?


----------



## piru (8 Sep 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Y comparando la miel con el azúcar del mismo modo que con la lechuga, ¿también sale tan malparada?



Sale un poco menos malparada que el azúcar pero en el cómputo general sigue perdiendo la miel porque te obliga a poner más cantidad si quieres endulzar lo mismo, altera más el sabor y se dosifica peor. El resultado es más fructosa y también glucosa. 

Esto se ve continuamente. Si en un restaurante ponen la cuajada del postre con un sobre de azúcar, los más "saludables" dosifican el azúcar y dejan parte en el sobre dobladito en el plato. Pero si la cuajada va con miel, no miran y le meten miel a casporro porque es sanísima.

Esto no se compensa con la ridícula cantidad de nutrientes que aporta la "maravillosa" MIEL-DA.


----------



## Cormac (8 Sep 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo yo, es que si tan mal ves lo que se hace por aquí y tanto te indigna, por qué sigues entrando y trolleando el hilo?
> 
> Ganas de joder la marrana Cormac, siento mucho decírtelo pero aquí creo que sobras, sin ofender.



Cuándo estoy trolleando???
Simplemente defiendo la dieta mediterránea.
El que lo lea que luego decida. Es como si me meto en el hilo del SIDA y opino que sí o que no existe.
No obstante si tanto te molestan mis comentarios existe la opción de ignorar usuarios.
Zapatitos me ha llamado mentiroso porque he dicho que en éste mismo hilo leí que alguien (no recuerdo que nick) dijo que las frutas eran malas.
Si defender la dieta mediterránea es ser un troll, apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Sep 2016)

piru dijo:


> Yo ninguna, pero de necesitar endulzarlo le pondría azúcar blanco refinado, con menos cantidad consigo endulzar más, me enchufo menos fructosa y no altera tanto los sabores.
> 
> Pero aquí estamos hablando de las maravillosas propiedades nutritivas de la miel, que son: ridículas



A ver si entiendes que el resto de componentes de la miel hacen que la fructosa que contiene no provoque los problemas que la fructosa pura refinada si provocaria?

Un estudio del pubmed:
Traductor de Google


Resumiendo:
compararon los efectos de la miel, un sucedáneo de miel (una mezcla de fructosa y glucosa), dextrosa (la cual es sólo glucosa) y sacarosa en varios indicadores de salud de varios grupos de personas. Hay mucho para analizar, pero en resumen se puede decir que la miel obtuvo buenos resultados. La miel resultó en menores repuntes del azúcar en sangre (+14%), que la dextrosa (+53%). El sucedáneo de miel incrementó los triglicéridos, mientras que la miel real los bajó (además de aumentar el colesterol “bueno” HDL y bajar el “malo” LDL). Después de 15 días comiendo miel, los niveles de PCR (proteína C reactiva) y el LDL bajaron. En general, la miel mejoró los lípidos en sangre, bajó los marcadores inflamatorios, y tuvo un efecto mínimo en el azúcar en sangre.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Sep 2016)

piru dijo:


> *Sale un poco menos malparada que el azúcar pero en el cómputo general sigue perdiendo la miel porque te obliga a poner más cantidad si quieres endulzar lo mismo, altera más el sabor y se dosifica peor. El resultado es más fructosa y también glucosa.
> 
> Esto se ve continuamente. Si en un restaurante ponen la cuajada del postre con un sobre de azúcar, los más "saludables" dosifican el azúcar y dejan parte en el sobre dobladito en el plato. Pero si la cuajada va con miel, no miran y le meten miel a casporro porque es sanísima.
> 
> Esto no se compensa con la ridícula cantidad de nutrientes que aporta la "maravillosa" MIEL-DA.*



Esto también se ha dicho montones de veces pero bueno se vuelve a repetir que vino el nuevo becario a comparar dos cosas incomparables como son el azúcar refinado y la miel, no pasa nada.

El azúcar procesado y refinado no es un alimento sino una droga. ¿Por qué se le puede considerar una droga? Porque tiene todas las características que definen a las drogas, a saber:

- *Adicción* El consumo de azúcar crea una adicción a esa sustancia y a sus efectos (euforia, estimulación, etc) El grado de adicción del azúcar está considerado como elevado.

- *Tolerancia* Con el tiempo te vas habituando al azúcar y para conseguir los mismos efectos necesitas una dosis mayor.

- *Síndrome de Abstinencia* Al dejar su consumo aparecen un conjunto de síntomas psíquicos y físicos.

- *Síndrome de Querencia* Este es un síntoma que aparece después de la última toma de la sustancia y antes del síndrome de abstinencia. Consiste en un cuadro de angustia general, en la intensa necesidad de consumir la sustancia y el posterior desarrollo de una conducta de búsqueda desesperada de la sustancia.

- *Efectos Secundarios* Su consumo habitual puede producir efectos secundarios. Hay más de 70 efectos secundarios del azúcar, pondré solo algunos de los más conocidos: diabetes, envejecimiento prematuro, aumento del LDL, varices, osteoporois, aumento de la tensión, desequilibrios hormonales, obesidad.

Hay otros efectos menos conocidos, como más propensión al alcoholismo, a la conducta antisocial, incremento en las embarazadas de propabilidades de tener un bebé de bajo peso, de que nazca deshidratado.

Sobre la miel, es un alimento conocido por sus propiedades para aliviar la fiebre, molestias de garganta, calmar la tos. La gente suele tomarse un sobrecito en la farmacia para eso, yo y otros tomamos miel. Ayuda con las infecciones, tiene propiedades cicatrizantes, puede ayudar a aumentar la flora bacteriana bastante mejor que los yogures que compra la gente en los supermercados.

Sus efectos beneficiosos para el organismo son múltiples pero para no alargarme pondré solo otro que la mayoría desconoce, puede prevenir la caspa.

Esto siempre que se miel de verdad y no el azúcar pastoso que suele comprar la gente en los supermercados que es lo mismo que comprar azúcar solo que más caro.

Dicho esto ¿conoces a alguien que consuma miel de la misma manera compulsiva que muchos consumen azúcar, pan, bollería industrial, et etc? ¿Que no pueda dejar de consumirla y que cuando lo haga sufra efectos secundarios como cuando dejas el azúcar, el pan o la bollería? ¿Que se pase todo el día pensando en devorar cucharadas de miel?

Pues esa es la diferencia entre un alimento (miel) y drogas disfrazadas de alimento (azúcar, pan, bollería industrial, etc) No hay ni un solo alimento que cause los efectos que he descrito como típicos de las drogas, yo al menos lo desconozco.

Saludos.


----------



## piru (9 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver si entiendes que el resto de componentes de la miel hacen que la fructosa que contiene no provoque los problemas que la fructosa pura refinada si provocaria?
> 
> Un estudio del pubmed:
> Traductor de Google
> ...




¡Joder qué resultados! Fin del hilo. Que algún moderador lo mande a la papelera. Ni dieta paleo ni vegana ni na. MELODIETA: La miel es el remedio universal de todos los males. Con untar los dónuts en miel asunto solucionado. Bajo ahora mismo a la panadería de la esquina para zamparme un par de barras de pan rellenas de miel ¿cómo es que a nadie se le había ocurrido antes?

Esos estudios hay que cogerlos con pinzas. La realidad es que el IG de la miel puede ser, dependiendo del tipo de miel, mayor que el del azúcar. Pero lo peor es que el personal con el cuento de que es maravillosa se pasa con ella.



"La miel no es paleo, ni tan sana como crees!!

A veces olvidamos el objetivo de esta dieta, empezamos a pensar en comer como lo haría un troglodita en una caverna y perdemos de vista que lo realmente importante es mantener la salud.

Da igual que la miel sea un alimento del todo natural hecho por inocentes abejas, NO es un alimento que podamos incluir en una dieta antiinflamatoria. Y la dieta paleolítica es una dieta donde ante todo se controla que la glucosa en sangre esté en un nivel lo más bajo posible y por lo tanto es antiinflamatoria.

Vale que la miel es un alimento con vitaminas y antioxidantes y tiene propiedades antimicrobianas y antisépticas, que pueden ser muy beneficiosas, pero pesa mucho más el hecho de que la miel es un conjunto de azúcares. Su índice glucémico es de 55 a 87 dependiendo del tipo de miel y su pureza. Y concretamente contiene:

– 38% de fructosa

– 31% glucosa

– 1% sacarosa

– 7,5% maltosa

Miel no apta en una dieta paleolítica o antiinflamatoria

Con esta alta concentración de azúcar no es un alimento que podamos considerar sano o beneficioso para nuestra salud. Y tampoco lo son sus derivados, la jalea real, el polen o los propóleos, que siguen siendo azucarillos de la naturaleza.

Al tomar miel aumentamos de forma rápida el nivel de glucosa en sangre y se segregan grandes cantidades de insulina para poder “quemar” toda esa glucosa. Como seguramente no necesitarás usar toda esa cantidad de energía, tu metabolismo comenzará a transformarla en grasas para poder almacenarla.

Cuando la insulina ha hecho que el excedente de glucosa en sangre vuelva a su nivel normal, suelen ser unas 2 o 3 horas después de comer, baja a un nivel por debajo del que teníamos inicialmente antes de tomar los azúcares. Y ahí es donde nos entra un hambre rabiosa (normalmente de algo dulce) y necesitamos volver a comer. No es que necesitemos alimento, necesitamos reequilibrar el nivel de glucosa.

En este caso si vuelves a tomar alimentos azúcarados o carbohidratos de rápida absorción volverás a tener que segregar insulina para controlar esa glucosa, y entrarás en el circulo vicioso de la tiranía del azúcar de tener que comer cada pocas horas.

Cuando eramos una especie que vivía periodos de hambruna era necesario tener estos almacenes de grasa para mantener la temperatura corporal y a la vez poder sobrevivir en los momentos en que el alimento escaseara, pero ya no es así en nuestra sociedad no es necesario tomar miel y además está desaconsejado porque como seguramente tendrás alimentos a tu disposición y volverás a comer en poco tiempo, no vas a usar esas reservas de energía y lo único que conseguirás es engordar e inflamarte progresivamente.

Seguimos siendo la misma especie desde hace millones de años, pero nuestro ambiente ha cambiado, y con ello nuestras necesidades, y tomar miel ya no es una de ellas.

Eso sí, puedes usarla como producto de belleza, en ese aspecto es del todo beneficiosa y te dejará una piel suave y tersa."


La miel no es paleo ni tan sana como crees. | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## kilipdg (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Cuándo estoy trolleando???
> Simplemente defiendo la dieta mediterránea.
> El que lo lea que luego decida. Es como si me meto en el hilo del SIDA y opino que sí o que no existe.
> No obstante si tanto te molestan mis comentarios existe la opción de ignorar usuarios.
> ...



Si quieres defender la dieta mediterránea, poner recetas y resaltar todas sus virtudes puedes abrir un hilo nuevo y poner ahí todo lo que quieras.

Este hilo trata sobre otras cosas, no tienes que demostrar a nadie de aquí lo buena, queridísima y respetada dieta mediterránea con sus 5 comidas diarias.

Espero que lo entiendas


----------



## zapatitos (9 Sep 2016)

piru dijo:


> *Pero lo peor es que el personal con el cuento de que es maravillosa se pasa con ella.*



¿Es que conoces obesos y diabéticos por consumir miel o por pasarse con ella? Si los conoces podrías ser tan amable de compartir la información que yo al menos tengo bastante curiosidad sobre ello.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (9 Sep 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Si quieres defender la dieta mediterránea, poner recetas y resaltar todas sus virtudes puedes abrir un hilo nuevo y poner ahí todo lo que quieras.
> 
> Este hilo trata sobre otras cosas, no tienes que demostrar a nadie de aquí lo buena, queridísima y respetada dieta mediterránea con sus 5 comidas diarias.
> 
> Espero que lo entiendas



Posteare lo que me de la gana. Espero que lo entiendas también tú. Para eso están los moderadores. Me reportas y que decidan ellos.
Seré la voz crítica de una dieta alta en grasas saturadas, no vaya ser que alguno empiece a darle curados, bacón y panceta a sus hijos o los deje tres días días un comer a base de magnesio.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 08:13 ----------




refugee dijo:


> Yo no se si la manzana tendra mucha fructosa pero es comerme una y sentirme peor q de resaca
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 00:17 ----------
> 
> La miel a mi me engorda (retengo liquido de golpe peso 1 kg mas al cabo de 10 h) , y me marea. Es como tomarme 4 terrones de azucar. ademas q las q veo en supermercado no te pone lla composicion



Si decides comer miel, compra a un particular. No es difícil de conseguir y además como no caduca puedes cargar con bastante


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Sep 2016)

piru dijo:


> ¡Joder qué resultados! Fin del hilo. Que algún moderador lo mande a la papelera. Ni dieta paleo ni vegana ni na. MELODIETA: La miel es el remedio universal de todos los males. Con untar los dónuts en miel asunto solucionado. Bajo ahora mismo a la panadería de la esquina para zamparme un par de barras de pan rellenas de miel ¿cómo es que a nadie se le había ocurrido antes?
> 
> Esos estudios hay que cogerlos con pinzas. La realidad es que el IG de la miel puede ser, dependiendo del tipo de miel, mayor que el del azúcar. Pero lo peor es que el personal con el cuento de que es maravillosa se pasa con ella.
> 
> ...



Hombre, un articulillo de internet...yo tengo otro 

Beneficios de la miel -- Qué.es --

¿A cuál damos más validez, al tuyo o al mío?

La miel tiene vitaminas y propiedades antibacterianas y antifúngicas. Yo tomo al día unas dos cucharadas más o menos. Sí, es un conjunto de azúcares....con vitaminas minerales y antioxidantes. Ahora resulta que la miel es el demoño :: Espero que no lo digas mientras te tomas una coca cola o un delicioso croissant


----------



## zapatitos (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Posteare lo que me de la gana. Espero que lo entiendas también tú. Para eso están los moderadores. Me reportas y que decidan ellos.
> Seré la voz crítica de una dieta alta en grasas saturadas, no vaya ser que alguno empiece a darle curados, bacón y panceta a sus hijos o los deje tres días días un comer a base de magnesio.*



Si puedes criticar lo que te apetezca faltaría más que yo lo hago pero expláyate un poco del porqué son malas las llamadas grasas saturadas (que en realidad puedes comprobar su composición y verás que contienen más grasas insaturadas que saturadas) y no critiques algo como el ayuno de tres días llamándolo cosa de anoréxicas cuando no sabes realmente en que consiste. Hay investigaciones sobre su utilidad contra los efectos secundarios de la quimioterapia por ejemplo, eso no creo que tenga mucho que ver con anoréxicas.

O poner la tontería ahora de dar a nuestros hijos curados y panceta y destacar siempre lo que te interese pero no destaques jamás algo que hemos puesto ya hasta la saciedad, que comemos infinidad de verduras y que se podría decir que ellas son practicamente la base de nuestra alimentación diaria, yo al menos como diariamente muchísimas más de las recomendadas por la llamada dieta mediterránea.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Posteare lo que me de la gana. Espero que lo entiendas también tú. Para eso están los moderadores. Me reportas y que decidan ellos.
> Seré la voz crítica de una dieta alta en grasas saturadas, no vaya ser que alguno empiece a darle curados, bacón y panceta a sus hijos o los deje tres días días un comer a base de magnesio.



Por lo que a mí respecta, así lo espero. No se trata de chuparnos las pollas (sr. Lobo dixit) y que esto parezca el valle del eco, sino de contrastar argumentos y evidencias, y por descontado que las voces críticas son necesarias y apreciadas.

Sobre lo segundo, si a alguien se le ocurre forzar a sus hijos a ayunar, que quede claro que no será porque yo no haya dicho que el ayuno NO ES PARA MENORES NI EMBARAZADAS, y por lo que a mí respecta cuento con que los servicios sociales intervengan si se da el caso.

También he dicho en repetidas ocasiones que el ayuno NO ES PARA GENTE CON INFRAPESO y/o bajo porcentaje de grasa corporal, y que la grasa esencial es eso, esencial, y que cualquiera que no tenga necesidades especiales que considere más importantes que su salud (=atletas profesionales) no debería llevar su porcentaje de grasa corporal por debajo del límite saludable (que está entorno al 15-16% en mujeres y el 10-12% en hombres.

Otra cosa que subrayo es que durante un ayuno NO DEBERÍAS SENTIRTE MAL. Una cosa es que tengas hambre, y otra que sientas malestar. Si tras hidratarte y mineralizarte sigues encontrandote mal, *deberías parar inmediatamente*

El ayuno prolongado tiene unas finalidades MUY CONCRETAS y un público objetivo MUY CONCRETO también, y obviamente es (o debería ser) una actividad MUY ESPORÁDICA.


----------



## sada (9 Sep 2016)

Freneli dijo:


> Decías hace poco que te habías realizado un test de cetosis y que los resultados salían claritos, vamos con pocos cuerpos cetogénicos, una hipótesis podría ser que fuese por consumir algo de carbohidratos - azucares ( creo que era el Dr. Perlmutter el que decía que la lactosa el cuerpo la transformaba en azucares) con lo cual tu páncreas estaria creando algo de Insulina que explicaría tu bajo nivel de cuerpos cetogénicos, o puede ser algo tan simple como que no consumes suficientes grasas, con lo cual me pregunto, de donde saca tu cuerpo la energía para funcionar sino le das ni suficientes carbohidratos ni grasas? eso explicaría el que estés siempre con hambre
> Yo me tomo muchas mañanas un par de pastillas de aceite Omega3, un par de cucharas de aceite de coco y un par de aceite de lino y te aseguro que llegas sin problema alguno a la comida sin hambre ni cansancio, acostumbras al cuerpo a estar en cetosis y si se queja es que esta consumiendo reservas de grasa lo cual hace a desgana
> Saludos
> 
> Gluten Free Food List for a Healthy Brain - Start A Gluten Free Diet



pues justo llevo unos días que no tomo leche, me he pasado a la leche de coco, a ver si la cosa mejora. Si tomo mantequilla, nata quesos y mascarpone...que es basicamente grasa no.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 09:31 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Cuándo estoy trolleando???
> Simplemente defiendo la dieta mediterránea.
> El que lo lea que luego decida. Es como si me meto en el hilo del SIDA y opino que sí o que no existe.
> No obstante si tanto te molestan mis comentarios existe la opción de ignorar usuarios.
> ...



no es por nada tio pero porque no creas un hilo defendiendo al dieta mediterránea y dejas este en paz?


----------



## Cormac (9 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> O poner la tontería ahora de dar a nuestros hijos curados y panceta y destacar siempre lo que te interese pero no destaques jamás algo que hemos puesto ya hasta la saciedad, que comemos infinidad de verduras y que se podría decir que ellas son practicamente la base de nuestra alimentación diaria, yo al menos como diariamente muchísimas más de las recomendadas por la llamada dieta mediterránea.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de comer verduras estamos todos de acuerdo. Es algo en lo que hay unanimidad. Al igual que comer los alimentos mas naturales posibles, y evitar cualquier dulce, azúcar refinado, bebida, alcohol, etc...
Es algo que hay unanimidad ya seas paleo, vegetariano o la dieta que sigas.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Lo de comer verduras estamos todos de acuerdo. Es algo en lo que hay unanimidad. Al igual que comer los alimentos mas naturales posibles, y evitar cualquier dulce, azúcar refinado, bebida, alcohol, etc...
> Es algo que hay unanimidad ya seas paleo, vegetariano o la dieta que sigas.*



Si hay unanimidad en lo que respecta a evitar cualquier dulce y azúcar refinado ¿Por qué entonces en la dieta mediterránea se aconseja comer pan, galletas maría, jamón o pavo cocido, tortas de arroz, tortas de maiz o yogures de sabores, por decir algunos de los productos típicos dentro de la dieta mediterránea?

Porque todos esos alimentos llevan azúcar refinado (lo puedes comprobar en cualquier etiqueta del supermercado o consultando ingredientes de esos productos) y sin embargo son altamente recomendados en la dieta mediterránea.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Cuándo estoy trolleando???
> Simplemente defiendo la dieta mediterránea.
> El que lo lea que luego decida. Es como si me meto en el hilo del SIDA y opino que sí o que no existe.
> No obstante si tanto te molestan mis comentarios existe la opción de ignorar usuarios.
> ...



Es que entrar en un hilo de dieta paleo a tocar los cojones con el mito y timo de la dieta mediterránea es trollear, es casi el paradigma de trollear!::

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 15:21 ----------

Han traído, por fin, tocino ibérico de bellota a Carefour, al menos al Carrefour de San Juan, Alicante. 1,60€ el taco. Y cambia mucho la cosa, te sientes más saciado con este tocino que con el otro.... Se nota y eso me pone:baba:


----------



## Cormac (9 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si hay unanimidad en lo que respecta a evitar cualquier dulce y azúcar refinado ¿Por qué entonces en la dieta mediterránea se aconseja comer pan, galletas maría, jamón o pavo cocido, tortas de arroz, tortas de maiz o yogures de sabores, por decir algunos de los productos típicos dentro de la dieta mediterránea?
> 
> Porque todos esos alimentos llevan azúcar refinado (lo puedes comprobar en cualquier etiqueta del supermercado o consultando ingredientes de esos productos) y sin embargo son altamente recomendados en la dieta mediterránea.
> 
> Saludos.



No, eso no es dieta mediterránea, estás mezclando cosas o por ignorancia o porque la quieres dejar mal. Pan sí e integral (en mi caso me lo hago en mi panificafora) y yogurth natural, no sé de donde te sacas lo de sabores.
Otra cosa que recomienda es la pasta con tomate natural y las legumbres, como las judías, lentejas y garbanzos.
Todo lo demás de jamón de york y tortitas de maíz son pajas mentales tuyas o que te has quedado con lo que dicen en Saber Vivir.
Espero haberte contestado.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 15:29 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es que entrar en un hilo de dieta paleo a tocar los cojones con el mito y timo de la dieta mediterránea es trollear, es casi el paradigma de trollear



Mito, timo?? Demuestralo. Ya te digo que ni dios hace bien la dieta mediterránea. Mira los bares llenos lo que pidebla gente o echale un ojo a lo que compra la peña en el súper.
Es como el chiste: "Un conductor pone la radio y escucha 'Atención por la autopista A-4 hay un conductor que va en dirección contraria"
Y dice: "Uno? Pero si van todos!!!"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No, eso no es dieta mediterránea, estás mezclando cosas o por ignorancia o porque la quieres dejar mal. Pan sí e integral (en mi caso me lo hago en mi panificafora) y yogurth natural, no sé de donde te sacas lo de sabores.
> Otra cosa que recomienda es la pasta con tomate natural y las legumbres, como las judías, lentejas y garbanzos.
> Todo lo demás de jamón de york y tortitas de maíz son pajas mentales tuyas o que te has quedado con lo que dicen en Saber Vivir.
> Espero haberte contestado.



Es que no existe la dieta mediterránea como tal, es un invento de la industria que además ha eliminado cosas tan mediterráneos como derivados de la cabra con toda su grasa, el cordero, el sebo y un largo etc que no convenía a la venta de la mierda del grano refinado en sus variedades más venenosas: pan, cereales azucarados, pastas de todo tipo, etc.


----------



## Cormac (9 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> pues justo llevo unos días que no tomo leche, me he pasado a la leche de coco, a ver si la cosa mejora. Si tomo mantequilla, nata quesos y mascarpone...que es basicamente grasa no.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 09:31 ----------
> 
> ...



No es por nada sobrina, porqué no pruebas a cambiar de alimentación si ésta no te va bien?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No, eso no es dieta mediterránea, estás mezclando cosas o por ignorancia o porque la quieres dejar mal. Pan sí e integral (en mi caso me lo hago en mi panificafora) y yogurth natural, no sé de donde te sacas lo de sabores.
> Otra cosa que recomienda es la pasta con tomate natural y las legumbres, como las judías, lentejas y garbanzos.
> Todo lo demás de jamón de york y tortitas de maíz son pajas mentales tuyas o que te has quedado con lo que dicen en Saber Vivir.
> Espero haberte contestado.
> ...



Yo no tengo que demostrar nada, esto es como la religión, la carga de la prueba recae sobre el que afirma que algo existe. Es simple de entender verdad?


----------



## Dabicito (9 Sep 2016)

No entiendo muy bien lo que es la dieta mediterránea, pero si por algo se tendría que caracterizar es por tener productos específicos de clima mediterráneo, aceite de oliva virgen extra y hortalizas.

El resto, lo típico, pescado, carne de corral, huevos, frutos secos, legumbres....

Respecto a los cereales, para los que tienen horror a ellos, con bajar la dosis y aumentar la calidad listo.

Visto así es una dieta de lo más razonable.


----------



## kilipdg (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No, eso no es dieta mediterránea, estás mezclando cosas o por ignorancia o porque la quieres dejar mal. Pan sí e integral (en mi caso me lo hago en mi panificafora) y yogurth natural, no sé de donde te sacas lo de sabores.
> Otra cosa que recomienda es la pasta con tomate natural y las legumbres, como las judías, lentejas y garbanzos.
> Todo lo demás de jamón de york y tortitas de maíz son pajas mentales tuyas o que te has quedado con lo que dicen en Saber Vivir.
> Espero haberte contestado.
> ...



Yo sólo con las 5 comidas diarias que te aconsejan los "ejpertoz" ya me han dicho todo. Todo el puto día comiendo aunque tengas 0 hambre. Es antinatural.

Pero este hilo no es de la dieta esa que nadie sabe ni lo que es.


----------



## Indignado (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Lo de comer verduras estamos todos de acuerdo. Es algo en lo que hay unanimidad. Al igual que comer los alimentos mas naturales posibles, y evitar cualquier dulce, azúcar refinado, bebida, alcohol, etc...
> Es algo que hay unanimidad ya seas paleo, vegetariano o la dieta que sigas.



Esta una pirámide alimentaria según lo que nos quieren vender como dieta mediterránea 







La base de la alimentación tiene que ser el cereal y las carnes rojas son el demonio (peor que los dulces), incluso te meten el vino en la ecuación

¿como vamos estar de acuerdo con esta gilipollez?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2016)

lo de la dieta mediterranea es una gilipollada

atentos a los productos "low fat" de dieta española de siempre, no de ahora que tenemos lo que queramos cuando queramos

cocido con tocino, lentejas con chorizo, chorizos al infierno, tortilla de papas, empanada, botillo, olla podrida, puchero, fabada, pote gallego, estofado, huevos fritos con chorizo, pisto con huevo, quesos de mil tipos y evidentemente curados porque los frescos antes no aguantaban, sardinas a la brasa/horno/fritas, manteca colorá, sobrasada, jamón, aceitunas aliñadas, riñones, hígado, sesos, morcillas......

en Italia lo mismo, en el sur de Francia, lo mismo

la base de la dieta mediterranea, la de verdad, siempre ha sido las legumbres y la carnaca a tope de grasa o casquería

y luego el pan de acompañamiento (tiene sentido para mejorar el aminograma de las legumbres) y las verduras y frutas de temporada

era una dieta de puta madre, todo de temporada y adaptada al trabajo físico de la gente

como mucho fallarían las cantidades si había pobreza

y repito para quien se quiera creer otra cosa, en Italia también...que nadie se piense que los italianos comen pasta como _piatto unico_


----------



## zapatitos (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *No, eso no es dieta mediterránea, estás mezclando cosas o por ignorancia o porque la quieres dejar mal. Pan sí e integral (en mi caso me lo hago en mi panificafora) y yogurth natural, no sé de donde te sacas lo de sabores.
> Otra cosa que recomienda es la pasta con tomate natural y las legumbres, como las judías, lentejas y garbanzos.
> Todo lo demás de jamón de york y tortitas de maíz son pajas mentales tuyas o que te has quedado con lo que dicen en Saber Vivir.
> Espero haberte contestado.*



Pues lo de los sabores me lo saco por ejemplo de la Dieta Mediterránea Por Intercambios de la AMI (Asociación de Métodos por Intercambios) que agrupa entre otros a la *Fundación Jiménez Díaz* que está en concierto con la Seguridad Social y donde entre otros grupos de enfermos derivan a muchas personas con problemas de obesidad mórbida.

La Fundación Jiménez Díaz también fueron los encargados de diseñar la dieta de Chicote en Dietas a Examen, están considerados una de las fundaciones y hospitales más prestigiosos de este Estado.

Esto es lo que recomiendan en esa asociación:

*Tablas de alimentos con Intercambios*

Como verás no hay problema en tomar yogures azucarados de sabores, lo único que si naturales te tendrías que tomar dos pues azucarados de sabores solo uno y así compensas las calorías :Baile:

Tortas de arroz, galletas tipo María según esta fundación se pueden consumir sin problemas siempre de forma moderada, hay que comer de todo menos grasa animal porque te mueres. 

En realidad la dieta no difiere practicamente en nada a la que te manda cualquier nutricionista de las SS.

Saludos.


----------



## Rebudundancia (9 Sep 2016)

Zapatitos he visto por ahi que estas haciendo seguir la dieta paleo a tus hijos.

¿Podrías contarnos algo sobre ello? Tipo anecdotas, como los ves y tal. ¿Empezaron desde que eran bebes?

Había por ahí un hawaiano creo, que iba contando la vida de su hija ''paleo'' pero creo que dejó de publicar sobre ello.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Sep 2016)

Rebudundancia dijo:


> Zapatitos he visto por ahi que estas haciendo seguir la dieta paleo a tus hijos.
> 
> ¿Podrías contarnos algo sobre ello? Tipo anecdotas, como los ves y tal. ¿Empezaron desde que eran bebes?
> 
> Había por ahí un hawaiano creo, que iba contando la vida de su hija ''paleo'' pero creo que dejó de publicar sobre ello.



Si quereis info sobre niños paleo y demás aquí tenéis mucha:

Artículos por categoría ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo


----------



## maxkuiper (9 Sep 2016)

[youtube]WPz9Fcvb1II[/youtube]


----------



## Freneli (9 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si quereis info sobre niños paleo y demás aquí tenéis mucha:
> 
> Artículos por categoría ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo



Gran link, gracias Rauxa.

Acabo de leer el articulo sobre el bebe paleo, muy ilustrativo de los beneficios que aporta esta dieta, lo pego aquí para que podáis disfrutarlo.

Saludos








El Bebé Paleo. Una historia real ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo

El Bebé Paleo. Una historia real

Este artículo es una traducción del post de Keoni Galt en su blog Hawaiian libertarían y es una fascinante historia real sobre un bebé que fue alimentado con la dieta paleolítica desde que se encontraba en el vientre de su madre.


*ATENCIÓN: RECUERDA QUE ESTE ARTÍCULO ES UN TESTIMONIO, BASADO EN OPINIONES PERSONALES DEL AUTOR. NO ES UN ESTUDIO CIENTÍFICO NI ESTÁ CONTRASTADO DE MODO ALGUNO. SIMPLEMENTE RELATA CÓMO HA CRIADO EL AUTOR A SU BEBÉ Y LOS RESULTADOS QUE HA TENIDO, ASÍ COMO SU OPINIÓN DE POR QUÉ HA SIDO ASÍ*

“[…] Una de las cosas que no he comentado todavía es el nacimiento de mi primer hijo. Para escribir este post intentando mantener mi anonimato, me referiré a mi hijo como “Bebé Paleo” durante el resto de esta pieza y evitaré referencias sobre su sexo.
He pasado mucho tiempo blogeando acerca de temas de nutrición y dietéticos, y he relatado muchas de mis propias experiencias personales que he tenido desde que empecé a comer alimentos contrarios a la sabiduría convencional presente en la sociedad. Pero he hecho más que simplemente hablar de ello… he puesto estos principios dietéticos en práctica para criar a mi hijo. En resumen, mi hijo ha sido criado siguiendo los principios de la dieta paleo. Visto de otra forma, no sólo he predicado con el ejemplo sino que mi descendencia también está influenciada por lo que he predicado en mi blog.
Ha sido una carrera cuesta arriba con la mayoría de la gente. El doctor del Bebé Paleo, mi mujer, su familia, mis propios padres… todos han protestado, no han estado de acuerdo conmigo o han expresado su sorpresa cuando me han visto hacer cosas que no siguen la sabiduría convencional con respecto a criar y cuidar al Bebé Paleo.
No me importa en absoluto. Hasta donde sé, los resultados hablan por sí solos.
Todo empezó con la concepción. Ahí fue donde básicamente me ocupé de la lista de la compra (a mi mujer le encanta el pan y la pasta, tuve que ocuparme de la compra para desaparecer esas cosas de mi casa) y de cocinar por lo menos el 50% de las comidas de la casa. Me aseguré de alimentar a mi mujer embarazada con amplias dosis de proteínas y grasa mientras que eliminé todos los azúcares, aperitivos procesados, y aceites vegetales ricos en omega 6. Restringí fuertemente todos los granos, pan, pasta y otros tipos de alimentos altos en carbohidratos… incluyendo “granos integrales saludables para el corazón”

“Alimenté a mi mujer con mucho bacon, huevos (de nuestras propias gallinas) fritos en una mezcla de grasa de bacon y mantequilla (la mantequilla de mayor calidad procedente de vacas alimentadas naturalmente – de la marca Anchor de Nueva Zelanda o Kerry Gold de Irlanda), y una amplia variedad de verduras también sazonadas con mantequilla/grasa de bacon. Este ha sido el desayuno todos los días durante los últimos dos años.
Las cenas consistían principalmente en verduras y carne.. especialmente carne roja – buffalo, tenera alimentada con pasto, pollo y cerdo, así como pescado fresco. Todas las verduras eran literalmente bañadas en mantequilla y salteadas con sal marina. También comíamos regularmente tubérculos como boniatos y patatas fritas en aceite de coco extra virgen. En resumen, si crees en la hipótesis de las grasas, mi mujer embarazado debería haber ganado 130 kilos de peso y haber muerto de un ataque al corazón poco después del parto.
La realidad fue que perdió peso en los sitios adecuados. Su embarazo era todo barriga, mientras que quemó el exceso de grasa de sus brazos, piernas, torso, cuello y cara. Ella, anteriormente al embarazo, solía comer comida basura. Mientras que en casa básicamente estaba siguiendo mi dieta paleo, en el trabajo y con sus amigas solía comer pasta, pan, comida rápida, comida de restaurante, bebía refrescos y comía aperitivos tipo snack. Una vez que se quedó embarazada, se puso seria y paró todo eso “por el bebé”. Cuando estaba de 9 meses, no podrías decir que estaba embarazada si la veías sólo por detrás.
Otra cosa que nadie pudo creer que hiciéramos, fue descartar cualquier suplemento de vitaminas prenatal. El único suplemente que tomó mi mujer durante el embarazo fue una píldora de alta calidad de aceite de pescado para obtener ácidos grasos EPA/DHA.

Cuando nació Bebé Paleo, ocurrieron unas cuantas cosas que me confirmaron que hice lo correcto.
Bebé Paleo nació con los ojos completamente abiertos. No tengo ninguna duda de que Bebé Paleo podía ver desde los primeros minutos de su nacimiento. Cuando lo cogí por primera vez, fui recibido con 2 enormes ojos que seguían el movimiento de mi cabeza y mi mano desde el principio. Esto parece relacionarse con este artículo: Madres Vegetarianas Privando a sus hijos de vitaminas esenciales
Lo que los padres deberían saber acerca del DHA

Para poder entender la importancia de elegir el suplemento adecuado de omega-3 es necesario que entiendas el importantísimo papel que estos nutrientes tienen a la hora de mantener la salud. El ácido docohexaónico (DHA) es uno de los ácidos grasos más importantes para el cuerpo. Comprende el 40% de los ácidos encontrados en el cerebro y el 60% de los ácidos grasos que se encuentran en la retina, por lo que son cruciales para los procesos cerebrales y para mantener una buena visión, por lo que los padres deberían asegurarse de que el cuerpo tiene suficiente de este ácido. El DHA es también uno de los pilares en la construcción de células neuronales, ayudando a las facultades mentales a nivel celular. En niños y fetos, añadir DHA a su alimentación a demostrado ser beneficioso para su función cognitiva y a su desarrollo macular. Los beneficios del DHA no sólo son para niños y fetos. En mujeres embarazadas, el DHA se ha relacionado con mejoras en la visión y la atención.

El Bebé Paleo tuvo mucho DHA in vitro.

La cabeza del Bebé Paleo estaba totalmente sostenida por su cuello a los 10 días de vida. A los 10 días, podía sostener al bebé en vertical sin tener que aguantarle el cuello. ¿Suena increíble?

El Bebé Paleo es el más feliz y extrovertido que he visto. Duerme regularmente la noche entera, excepto ocasionalmente que se levanta en medio de la noche para ser amamantado. En esas ocasiones, el bebé se vuelve a dormir y se queda dormido el resto de la noche. Ha sido así desde que nació hasta ahora.
El Bebé Paleo es la antítesis de un bebé colicoso. El 80% de las veces se despierta sin llorar. El bebé simplemente hace ruidos con la boca o se ríe hasta que mi mujer o yo nos despertamos para alimentarlo o cambiarle el pañal.

¿Crees que esto suena descabellado? Mira este artículo: Por qué un filete para las mujeres embarazadas puede hacer que los bebés dejen de llorar.
No es el filete. Es la GRASA. Toda esa gloriosa, “bloqueadora de arterias” y “engordante” grasa saturada.
Date cuenta de que mientras que el artículo sugiere que las madres embarazadas coman carne, aún así termina citando a una supuesta “nutricionista” (¡que al final resulta ser vegana!”:
“Pero la nutricionista Yvonne Bishop-Weston advirtió: “la carne tiene grasas saturadas que pueden reducir el uso por el cuerpo de las grasas esenciales que el bebé necesita para el desarrollo de su cerebro y su sistema nervioso”
Sugiero que todos los nutricionistas y expertos dietéticos que sueltan semejantes burradas podrían ser empaquetados y enviados a los campamentos del FEMA donde podrían ser alimentados con esa dieta basura alta en carbohidratos y baja en grasa que intentan imponernos al resto de las personas. Si es tan buena para nosotros, deberían prosperar, ¿no?. Ellos pueden comer como pájaros, yo me quedo con la dieta de una especie omnívora depredadora, gracias.

Pero me estoy yendo por las ramas.

Lo que sigue es una lista de los alimentos y prácticas que hago para criar al Bebé Paleo, por las cuales obtengo cejas levantadas y objeciones regulares de doctores, familiares y amigos cuando se lo digo o me ven haciéndolas:

-Nada de formula, nunca. Leche materna 100% durante los primeros 4 meses, y todavía sigue sólo con la leche materna en adición a las comidas sólidas.

-¿Las primeras comidas sólidas a los 4 meses? Puré de carne de búfalo, con sal y sazonado con mantequilla. El pediatra de Bebé Paleo nos recomendó un calendario para introducir las comidas sólidas. Lo ignoré. Se suponía que la primera comida sólida iba a ser puré de granos como arroz, maíz y otros vegetales. Recomendaba sólo introducir carne cuando el bebé tuviera 9 meses. Me reí bastante con eso.

-Hacemos el 95% de la comida del Bebé Paleo con ingredientes frescos. Ternera alimentada con pasto, pollo orgánico, pescado capturado en alta mar, cerdo orgánico. Todo cocinado con sal marina Hawaiiana, y en puré con una gran variedad de vegetales y mantequilla. Brócoli, coliflor, zanahorias, boniatos, espárragos, espinacas, calabacín, judías verdes y guisantes. La única fruta es algún plátano ocasional o alguna pera, y sólo después de que haya comido la comida principal primero. Siempre alimentamos al Bebé Paleo hasta que está lleno y no quiere más.

-El Bebé Paleo también toma yogurt de leche entera 100% orgánica, así como una amplia variedad de quesos de alta calidad como el cheddar, mozzarella, muenster, feta y crema de queso orgánico.

-Regularmente le doy al Bebé Paleo trozos de carne, bacon, pescado o marisco. Piezas que son muy grandes como para que se las trague, pero perfectas para que las mordisquee y obtenga el sabor y la GRASA.

-El Bebé Paleo nunca ha comido nada de azúcar, sirope de maíz alto en fructosa ni ningún tipo de alimento con soja o trigo. Nada de galletas, cereales etc.

-El Bebé Paleo coge sol todos los días al atardecer si el tiempo es favorable. Sin crema solar. Lo controlamos cuidadosamente mientras tomamos el sol. Lo hemos hecho regularmente durante meses y el Bebé Paleo tiene un bonito bronceado y nunca se ha quemado por el sol. Este es uno de los puntos que enfada más a mis amigos y familiares. Cuando vamos a la playa, suelo llevar al Bebé Paleo al agua y me suelen preguntar si no le pongo nada de crema. Cuando educadamente les digo que no, me miran como si fuera algún tipo de monstruo llevando adrede a mi bebé para que se queme en el infierno.

-El Bebé Paleo sólo ha tenido un resfriado hasta la fecha. Tiene casi 1 año y ha estado expuesto a una variedad de personas enfermas, y no se ha puesto malo ni una vez. Nada de infecciones de oído, diarrea u otras enfermedades comunes en los niños.

-El Bebé Paleo sólo ha sarpullidos por el pañal una vez (porque estábamos fuera y no le cambiamos el pañal durante 4 horas o asi). Tenemos tubos y tubos de crema para sarpullidos que nos han dado como regalos para el bebé, que no hemos ni usado ni siquiera abierto.

-Los pañales del bebé paleo son prácticamente muy fáciles de cambiar. La caquita es sólida, no huele mucho y es fácil de limpiar con una sola toallita para bebés. Es muy raro que alguna vez necesitemos más de una toallita para limpiarlo adecuadamente después de cambiarle el pañal. Sé que esto está relacionado con la dieta del Bebé Paleo… porque recientemente nos fuimos de viaje y compré unas comidas “orgánicas” en frascos por la comodidad de no tener que llevar nuestras herramientas para hacerle la comida. Al bebé no le gustó (probablemente porque ninguna de esas comidas tenía buenas GRASAS, como la mantequilla a la que el bebé está acostumbrado) y comió con la mitad de entusiasmo de lo normal. El Bebé Paleo tuvo esos días pañales líquidos y apestosos que requirieron múltiples toallitas para limpiar. Después de un día de volver a casa y volver a sus comidas paleolíticas y caseras, los pañales volvieron a la sólida y poco olorosa normalidad.

En el último chequeo médico con la pediatra del Bebé Paleo, nos comento que éramos uno de los padres menos cansados, relajados y sin estrés por el bebe que había visto. No tenemos falta de sueño y no tenemos los nervios alterados porque el bebé llora muy poco frecuentemente, y es muy fácil calmarlo cuando lo hace.

La pediatra también nos informó que el Bebé Paleo está por encima del 94% de los bebés del país en cuanto a altura… y por debajo del 40% en cuanto a peso. Dicho de otra forma, el Bebé Paleo es más alto que la mayoría y está en lo que ella describió como el peso perfecto. Básicamente nos contó que la mayoría de los bebés tienen grasa por todo el cuerpo. El Bebé Paleo sólo tiene grasa en los muslos y el culo. El Bebé Paleo tiene una apariencia algo muscular (para un niño)- Creo que es porque la mayoría de bebés son alimentados con fórmula que tiene soja y también con muchos dulces y granos. No muchos bebés tienen una dieta en la que la mayoría de las calorías venga de grasas y proteínas como el Bebé Paleo.

El Bebé Paleo tampoco ha manifestado ningún tipo de alergias de momento… lo que también va con la idea de que la flora intestinal es el principal componente del sistema inmunitario y que los bebés que no son alimentados con formula o con alimentos basados en granos y altos en carbohidratos tendrán un sistema inmunitario mucho mejor que los bebés con una dieta estándar occidental. La flora intestinal del Bebé Paleo esta obviamente en plena forma y haciendo su trabajo.

Me doy cuenta que el padre medio de un recién nacido hoy en día está continuamente dándole cereales y snacks basados en granos y cereales a sus niños, y los niños empezarán a llorar hasta que tengan su ración cada hora o así. Los únicos granos que el Bebé Paleo alguna vez come vienen de arroz jazmín blanco mezclado con alguna forma de proteína animal, y eso es sólo a la hora de comer. El Bebé Paleo come 3 veces al día y se amamanta 2 o 3 veces al día.

Sí, me doy cuenta de que muchos padres normalmente presumen de sus hijos y proclaman que son especiales y únicos. Es natural. Sólo diré que los bebés no son algo nuevo para mí. Vengo de una familia muy grande. He hecho de niñera de hermanos menores y primos (darles de comer, hacerlos eructar y cambiarles los pañales desde que tenía 10 años). Además, varios de mis amigos también han tenido hijos en los últimos años. El contraste entre el Bebé Paleo y el resto de recién nacidos de mi grupo de amigos es marcado y obvio. Nuestros amigos nos suelen decir que desearían que sus propios hijos fueran tan extrovertidos y calmados como el Bebé Paleo.

La mayoría piensa que estoy loco por insistir en la dieta y el resto de cosas que hago con el Bebé Paleo.

Después siempre nos dicen la suerte que tenemos.

No creo que la suerte tenga nada que ver.

Tampoco quiero afirmar que el Bebé Paleo es perfecto. Pero es bastante obvio que está bien alimentado, y adecuadamente cuidado por una dieta densa en nutrientes, alta en grasa y las diferencias en comportamiento y desarrollo son obvias. Sé el por qué… incluso si los demás no me creen.

Por otro lado, si alguien quiere descartar este testimonio y simplemente atribuírlo a la suerte del bebé por tener genes superiores, no discutiré eso tampoco  ”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Creo que el testimonio habla por sí solo.


----------



## sada (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No es por nada sobrina, porqué no pruebas a cambiar de alimentación si ésta no te va bien?



Pues porque antes aunque pesaba dos kilos menos tenía más volumen la cara más hinchada hasta los dedos de las manos y de los pies las piernas 
No sabría explicarlo


----------



## PATITOXXL (9 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> Pues porque antes aunque pesaba dos kilos menos tenía más volumen la cara más hinchada hasta los dedos de las manos y de los pies las piernas
> No sabría explicarlo






¿Como vas? ¿Sigues haciendo ejercicio?


----------



## Cormac (9 Sep 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> Esta una pirámide alimentaria según lo que nos quieren vender como dieta mediterránea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa pirámide con cuscus y polenta de dónde la has sacado?
En cuanto a lo del bebé paleo, mucho cuidado como el estómago puede digerir tal cantidad de grasa en un estómago tan pequeño y delicado.
A lo que me refiero con cuidado con lo que se lee en los foros me refiero a esto.


----------



## kilipdg (9 Sep 2016)

Freneli dijo:


> Gran link, gracias Rauxa.
> 
> Acabo de leer el articulo sobre el bebe paleo, muy ilustrativo de los beneficios que aporta esta dieta, lo pego aquí para que podáis disfrutarlo.
> 
> ...



Yo sí le doy algo de cereales sin azúcares añadidos y algo de pan de vez en cuando, por el simple hecho de no joderle en un futuro y me explico.

Si lo crías sin darle nada de cereales, el día de mañana si se va al restaurante con sus amigos/as y se come un trozo de pizza eso puede ser como comerte una bomba nuclear. 

No quiero que sea intolerante a ningún alimento y que se tenga que privar de comer ciertas cosas, eso sí, como digo limitándolo mucho. 

Mi hija solo come leche materna, frutas, verduras, pescados y carnes. Ni un potito preparado se ha comido en 1 año, siempre se lo hemos hecho en casa con la thermomix, y si salíamos un fin de semana fruta y leche materna.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Esa pirámide con cuscus y polenta de dónde la has sacado?
> En cuanto a lo del bebé paleo, mucho cuidado como el estómago puede digerir tal cantidad de grasa en un estómago tan pequeño y delicado.
> A lo que me refiero con cuidado con lo que se lee en los foros me refiero a esto.*



Yo creo que los padres deberían de estar más preocupados de como van a digerir el estómago, hígado y páncreas de sus hijos tal cantidad de azúcares y carbohidratos como recomendais los mediterráneos.

Más de 5 millones de diabéticos tipo B en este pais. Pero es que eso no va a ser nada comparado con las cifras que habrá en alrededor de una década. Yo pronostico alrededor del 40% de la población diabética para esos tiempos a no ser que hagan algo drástico y cambien totalmente el rumbo recomendando moderar el consumo de carbohidratos.

Pero no harán nada y le echarán la culpa de todo a la panceta, el colesterol y la carne roja.

Saludos.


----------



## kilipdg (9 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo creo que los padres deberían de estar más preocupados de como van a digerir el estómago, hígado y páncreas de sus hijos tal cantidad de azúcares y carbohidratos como recomendais los mediterráneos.
> 
> Más de 5 millones de diabéticos tipo B en este pais. Pero es que eso no va a ser nada comparado con las cifras que habrá en alrededor de una década. Yo pronostico alrededor del 40% de la población diabética para esos tiempos a no ser que hagan algo drástico y cambien totalmente el rumbo recomendando moderar el consumo de carbohidratos.
> 
> ...



Ya lo han hecho, hace poco dijo la OMS que la carne es cancerígena.


----------



## Freneli (10 Sep 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Yo sí le doy algo de cereales sin azúcares añadidos y algo de pan de vez en cuando, por el simple hecho de no joderle en un futuro y me explico.
> 
> Si lo crías sin darle nada de cereales, el día de mañana si se va al restaurante con sus amigos/as y se come un trozo de pizza eso puede ser como comerte una bomba nuclear.
> 
> ...



Esta web es una autentica mina.
Como algunos se reservan el derecho de hacernos leer sus chorradas fuera del tema principal del hilo, 
me di la licencia de meter un par de tochazos que si lo son 

Saludos y por favor:








Guía definitiva de alimentación de Bebés Paleo ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo


Guía definitiva de alimentación de Bebés Paleo
Hoy en día la alimentación infantil se ha convertido en un verdadero festín de alimentos procesados con listas interminables de ingredientes: cereales de arroz, fórmula, galletas, todo tipo de zumos procesados, mini chips ahoy, petit suisse, petit suisse para beber, danonino, danonino mini etc. ¿Es esto lo que nos pide la naturaleza? ¿Podemos darles a nuestros hijos una alimentación mejor que esa?

En una sociedad consumista, la sabiduría convencional tiene una forma extraña de sumarse a las maniobras de marketing. Ideas con intereses económicos que van en contra de la lógica se van metiendo poco a poco en las mentes de las personas hasta que sin darse cuenta ya no distinguen el sentido común del sinsentido.



En primer lugar, durante prácticamente la totalidad de la historia humana, los bebés tenían que ser amamantados. La leche humana es un resultado de una larga y compleja evolución. Leche que contiene ácidos grasos para el desarrollo del cerebro, anticuerpos para el sistema inmunitario y un alto contenido en nutrientes y grasas, la cual daba como resultado bebés saludables que sobrevivían las dificultades de un entorno hostil.

Y como sabemos, esta leche materna tiene exactamente las características que la evolución favoreció y seleccionó durante miles de años.

Como los bebés tenían estómagos pequeños, tenían que ser alimentados con frecuencia. La leche materna era el no va más en comida transportable. Ya que los niños tardaban dos años en desarrollar dientes capaces de masticar la mayoría de la comida disponible, dependían de la leche de sus madres (por supuesto no había pasapurés en la época paleolítica). Los niños hacían la transición a alimentos sólidos de forma lenta y gradual y seguían tomando leche materna durante sus primeros años.

Así que, si el estilo de vida paleo mezcla lo mejor de la época paleolítica con los benefícios de nuestro mundo moderno, ¿qué significa esto para los niños de hoy en día? Pues en primer lugar no tires a la basura el pasapurés ni ningún otro instrumento moderno. Nuestro trabajo aquí es simplemente redefinir la alimentación infantil que tanto daño está haciendo a los niños en la actualidad.


Beneficios de la lactancia materna


Una cosa está clara. Ser amamantado era suficiente para los bebés paleolíticos, y sigue siendo la fuente ideal e inigualable de nutrientes que facilitan el desarrollo humano. 

No creo que sea necesario hacer la comparación ente la fórmula y la leche materna. La Academia Americana de Pediatría (igual que otras asociaciones pediátricas) recomienda alimentar al niño exclusivamente de leche materna durante los primeros 6 meses, empezar a añadir sólidos hasta el año y luego seguir amamantando tanto tiempo como la madre quiera. 

La OMS y UNICEF promueven la lactancia materna hasta que el niño tenga al menos 2 años. La posición de la comunidad paleo es que la leche materna es un elemento crucial en un desarrollo óptimo de bebés y niños y que debería dársele al niño hasta la edad de 2 años o más.

Vamos a ver algunos datos sobre los beneficios de la lactancia materna. Una de las revisiones de estudios más exhaustiva analizó y seleccionó más de 9000 estudios científicos sobre el tema. La conclusiones fueron:


36% menor riesgo de muerte súbita
23-50% menor riesgo (dependiendo de la duración de la lactancia) de infecciones de oído
42% menor riesgo de eccema
64% menor riesgo de gastroenteritis
72% menor riesgo de hospitalización por infecciones respiratorias
27% menor riesgo de asma
7-24% menor riesgo de obesidad
19-27% menor riesgo de diabetes tipo 1
39% menor riesgo en diabetes tipo 2
15-19% menor riesgo de leucemia
menor presión arterial
menor colesterol LDL
mejora en el desarrollo cognitivo



Por otro lado, otros estudios sugieren que también se produce un beneficio en la salud de la propia madre. Además de prevenir la depresión post parto, amamantar (particularmente durante 2 o más años) puede también reducir el riesgo de cáncer de mama, cáncer de ovario, diabetes tipo 2, presión arterial alta, infarto y enfermedades del corazón.

Dicho esto, también hay que entender que la vida moderna y las circunstancias individuales pueden hacer que dar el pecho (especialmente de forma "extendida" en el tiempo) sea muy difícil a pesar de todas las ventajas que aportan al bebé y a la madre. La mayoría de madres trabajan y están lejos del bebé durante largos periodos de tiempo. A pesar de que la industria de los succionadores para los pechos a experimentado un gran auge en los últimos años, no todas las mujeres pueden usarlos.

Además, amamantar requiere cantidades tremendas de paciencia, tiempo y (en ciertas fases) fortaleza física. No es de extrañar que la naturaleza diseñara motivadores positivos como la segregación de ciertas hormonas que favorecen la unión entre la madre y el niño y la relajación durante la lactancia. Las madres paleolíticas no tenían muchas alternativas a dar el pecho, pero probablemente tenían más ayuda e instrucción informal en su tribu que las madres actuales.

En el raro caso de que la madre tuviera problemas para producir leche o en casos de horfandad, es probable que otras mujeres lactantes del grupo se hicieran cargo de amamantar al niño. Hoy en día hay grupos de ayuda y médicos expertos en este tema que pueden reemplazar a este apoyo tradicional. También hay remedios como fenogreco, alfalfa, ortiga o ruda de cabra que pueden ayudar a estimular la producción de leche en madres con problemas de salud, embarazos difíciles, partos prematuros etc.

Además hoy en día existen grupos de donación de leche materna que se deben tener muy en cuenta para casos que no se consiguen solucionar ya que la leche humana es la mejor, aunque no sea de la madre del niño.

Si aun así la leche materna sigue sin ser una opción por alguna circunstancia irremediable, las opiniones sobre cuál es la segunda mejor opción son muy diversas. La mayoría de expertos sugieren fórmula convencional (para recién nacidos y bebés). Pero en algo en lo que están de acuerdo casi todos es que hay que evitar completamente la fórmula a base de soja.

También hay recetas de fómula casera, pero si la vas a hacer es crucial que consultes con el pediatra. Para recién nacidos y bebés, yo recomendaría fórmula convencional con DHA y AA añadidos (no soy un fan de las compañías de fórmula pero la nutrición infantil incluye una constelación de factores a tener en cuenta. Por mucho que despreciemos algunas de las prácticas de marketing de estas compañías, su producto está fuertemente regulado y las necesidades nutricionales han sido claramente establecidas). 

La mayoría de pediatras sugieren que la leche de vaca es un sustituto aceptable para bebés mayores de 1 año, pero yo creo que es mejor continuar con fórmula que contenga DHA hasta que el niño tenga 18 meses o 2 años.

Por último, uno de los factores más importantes es la nutrición de la propia madre. La producción de leche requiere un extra de proteína, calcio, ácidos grasos y un aumento de las calorías diarias en general (entre 350 y 500).

Incorporar una gran variedad de alimentos ayudará a cultivar el gusto del bebé por los alimentos saludables que comerá cuando empiece con los sólidos. También es buena idea limitar o eliminar alimentos asociados con sensibilidades y alergias como lácteos, soja, gluten, café y cítricos.


Introduciendo sólidos


La alimentación del primer año no está completa si no hablamos de la transición a "comida de verdad" (como si la leche materna no lo fuera). Pregunta a una docena de padres lo que el pediatra les recomendó como primeras comidas y la mayoría te dirán que crema de arroz o avena. ¿cuántos de ustedes recibieron eso de sus padres? 

La sabiduría convencional nos ofrece una línea temporal parecida a la siguiente: arroz a los 6 meses, seguido de avena, cebada, seguido de frutas procesadas (compotas), purés de vegetales "dulces", seguido de pudin y la adición de 3 o 4 verduras procesadas (por cierto quiero recordar que el maíz no es una verdura, ni los guisantes). Además dentro de esta línea temporal se van incluyendo todo tipo de golosinas, productos azucarados etc.

En primer lugar recordemos lo que debería ser obvio. Olvídate de los granos. Arroz, avena, cebada... son innecesarios para la alimentación de un niño (y de un adulto). Aunque sean más baratos, son menos densos nutricionalmente, tienen un alto índice glicémico y pueden activar problemas alérgicos. Hay quien sugiere que los bebés deberían ser expuestos a los granos para prevenir dichas alergias. Las investigaciones sobre este tema son irregulares, inconsistentes y la lógica evolutiva no lo respalda. Aun así, ya que los granos son omnipresentes en nuestra sociedad, puede que no sea mala idea "probar" para ver si hay problemas alérgicos en un determinado momento. Esta prueba puede esperar hasta la edad de 1 año o más cuando los bebés estén más preparados para soportar dichos alimentos.


¿Y qué pasa con las compotas? Estos productos han llenado las estanterías de padres durante las últimas generaciones. Mi consejo es que te ahorres el dinero. Estos purés contienen tanta agua que estás pagando a precio de oro una pequeña cantidad de alimento. Además contienen ingredientes innecesarios para rellenar como almidón de maíz o tapioca que suman al contenido de carbohidratos procesados sin añadir ningún valor nutricional. Además la fruta que contienen probablemente está sobrecocinada lo que le resta a dicho valor nutricional.

Lo más recomendable es hacerlas tú mismo. Con la cantidad de herramientas de cocina disponibles hoy en día, libros de recetas y accesorios, la inversión de tiempo es mínima y la calidad nutricional no se compara, además en el largo plazo ahorras dinero.

Las mejores comidas para empezar a dar alrededor de los 6 meses son las no-alérgenas, frescas y sabrosas que dan gran candidad de nutrientes. 

El aguacate es una buena primera opción: fácil de preparar y rico en grasas saludables. Los plátanos tampoco están mal. Las yemas de huevos cocinadas (pero líquidas) son una buena opción y ofrecen colesterol (sí, el colesterol es bueno y necesario). La carne bien triturada proporciona hierro y proteínas, muy importantes a esta edad. Purés de remolacha, zanahoria, espinacas y otras verduras, boniatos, nabos, manzanas, peras y bayas son buenos complementos (algunos expertos recomiendan retrasar la ingesta de remolacha, espinaca y zanahorias hasta los 6 meses o incluso unos cuantos meses mas, debido al contenido de nitratos).

La mayoría de frutas y vegetales pueden ser ligeramente cocinados para crear un consistencia más blanda y promover una mejor digestión. Dicho esto, no es necesario cocinarlos hasta el punto de que sean una masa irreconocible. Hay que encontrar el equilibrio entre retención de nutrientes y textura apta para el bebé.

Puedes añadir yogurt natural a las frutas y cremas de vegetales. Incluye un poco de aceite de hígado de bacalao y tienes un buen batido que tu bebé paleo disfrutará.

Además para la nutrición infantil, la recomendación es alimentos orgánicos en el mayor porcentaje posible o disponible. Cuanto más pequeño es el niño, más vulnerable a los efectos de pesticidas, hormonas y antibióticos. Además de que las variedades orgánicas ofrecen una mejor calidad nutricional.


Resumen/Conclusión


Leche humana para bebés humanos, durante al menos el primer año, si puede ser hasta los dos años. A partir de los 6 meses empezar a introducir sólidos no procesados (frutas, verduras, carne, huevo) teniendo en cuenta que deben tener una textura adecuada para el bebé.

Por Yerai Alonso
Fuentes: Marksdailyapple, Pubmed, Goodnutrition

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 01:56 ----------

#sada

Leí este artículo y pensé que podría interesarte, trata el tema de la cetosis con profundidad y datos que desconocía.
Saludos

Todo sobre la Cetosis ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo



Spoiler



Todo sobre la Cetosis
¿Qué son los cuerpos cetónicos? ¿Cuál es el rol de la cetosis en la dieta paleo? ¿Evolucionamos los humanos para usar los cuerpos cetónicos como energía?


Este artículo contiene:

- Cetosis y cetoacidosis
- Evidencia científica
- Riesgos y consecuencias negativas de la cetosis
- Cómo entrar en cetosis
- Cómo minimizar los riesgos de la cetosis
- Cetosis en mujeres
- Conclusión



Los cuerpos cetónicos, de forma resumida, son compuestos creados por nuestro cuerpo cuando quema las reservas de grasa para obtener energía. Cuando consumes una dieta muy baja en carbohidratos, el cuerpo responde a los niveles bajos de azúcar en sangre cambiando el interruptor hacia otra fuente de energía. El cuerpo convierte los ácidos grasos del hígado en cuerpos cetónicos, que se usan como principal fuente de energía mientras el azúcar en sangre siga bajo.


En los últimos tiempos se ha descubierto más sobre este "recurso" energético. Al parecer hay una hormona específica del hígado, la FGF21, que es esencial para la oxidación de los ácidos grasos del hígado. Animales que fueron alimentados con una dieta cetogénica mostraron una "mayor expresión de genes relacionados con la oxidación de materia grasa y la reducción de la síntesis lipídica". En otras palabras, sus cuerpos se adaptaron a la dieta.

La cetosis fue crucial en la evolución. Dado el rol relativamente pequeño de los alimentos ricos en carbohidratos (incluso el consumo de tubérculos se cree que vino más tarde cuando se generalizaron los métodos de cocina), nuestros cuerpos entraban con bastante frecuencia en un estado de cetosis. A esto añade los ayunos obligatorios y las épocas de hambruna inherentes a la época, y está claro que los cuerpos cetónicos sirvieron como una fuente esencial de energía.



Una dieta paleo normalmente suele tener entre 100 y 150 gramos de carbohdratos al día, pero algunas veces pueden llegar a los 50-80 gramos diarios, si a eso unimos los ayunos intermitentes vamos a tener estados de cetosis habitualmente. Esto fomenta la "regulación positiva" de los mecanismos quemagrasa y un menor almacenamiento de la misma. Para aquellos que quieran perder grasa, la cetosis se convierte en un mecanismo extremadamente efectivo. Por otro lado, después de unos cuandos días o semanas en los que hayas estado durante bastante tiempo en cetosis, puede que te venga bien un día en el que comas bastantes carbohidratos (quizá 250-300 gramos) para reajustar la sensibilidad a la insulina. Esto es especialmente adecuado para aquellos que ya tengan una composición corporal buena y no quieran perder más grasa.

Las dietas cetogénicas tienen bastante mala fama. Los expertos generalmente han reconocido su efectividad en cuanto a la pérdida de peso, pero han sido criticadas por sus supuestos riesgos para la salud. El problema es que estas críticas se basan en dietas que permiten 20 gramos o menos de carbohidratos al día (Atkins por ejemplo). La creencia de la dieta paleo es que los humanos no estamos diseñados para usar los carbohidratos como fuente de energía primaria, pero sí que dependemos de los nutrientes que ofrecen los vegetales y las frutas. Una dieta de 20 gramos al día de carbohidratos es demasiado baja y no permite una ingesta de gran variedad de nutrientes.

Sin embargo cuando consumes un poco más, entre 50 y 80 gramos diarios, la cetosis aparace cuando la necesitas. Con el tiempo, el proceso se vuelve eficiente ya que el cuerpo "despliega" su capacidad genética. Esta cantidad de hidratos es lo suficientemente grande para permitirte incluir vegetales ricos en nutrientes, fibra y minerales. Si estás en el rango de 100-150 gramos diarios probablemente no entres en cetosis, pero tampoco tendrás grandes picos de insulina (ni almacenamiento de grasa).

Cetosis y Cetoacidosis

Es importante no confundir cetosis con cetoacidosis. Esta posible confusión es uno de los motivos por los que algunas personas piensan que la cetosis es peligrosa, cuando en realidad son dos cosas diferentes. La cetosis es cuando todo va bien, simplemente estás usando grasa como fuente de energía en lugar de glucosa. Pero la cetoacidosis es un estado metabólico muy pleigroso que normalmente ocurre en personas con diabetes tipo 1. En este tipo de diabetes, el páncreas no produce suficiente insulina, por lo tanto aunque esta persona se coma un plato entero de pasta, no será capaz de usar su glucosa como energía. Está comiendo suficiente comida, pero su cuerpo está pasando hambre. Como alternativa, el cuerpo empieza a quemar grasa para obtener energía.



Hasta ahí todo bien, pero el problema es que una de las hormonas más importantes para regular la producción de cuerpos cetónicos es la insulina. Al no producir suficiente insulina los diabéticos tipo 1 no regulan bien la producción de cuerpos cetónicos y crean demasiados. Estos cuerpos cetónicos son ácidos y al estar en cantidades descontroladas se acidifica el cuerpo y se produce inflamación, deshidratación y hinchazón del tejido cerebral, lo cual puede ser fatal.


Obviamente este problema no lo tiene una persona que no tenga diabetes tipo 1, ya que puede estar seguro que la insulina regulará la producción de cuerpos cetónicos.


Evidencia científica


La razón más común para buscar entrar en cetosis es bajar de peso. En varios estudios, una dieta cetogénica ha dado mejores resultados que una dieta normal baja en carbohidratos y una dieta baja en calorías. Cuando el cuerpo ya está quemando grasa como energía, es metabólicamente fácil quemar tanto la grasa almacenada como la que se ingiere. Además la cetosis ayuda a revertir el daño hecho por las dietas occidentales en personas obesas que son resistentes a la insulina, reparando la sensibilidad a la misma y recuperando las funciones metabólicas normales.

En un estudio en particular, un grupo de 31 individuos obesos se alimentaron con una dieta muy similar a la dieta paleo, en el estudio esta dieta fue llamada "dieta española cetogénica mediterránea", consistía en pescado como principal fuente de proteínas, aceite de oliva como grasa principal y mucha verdura baja en carbohidratos. Los sujetos también bebieron cantidades moderadas de vino tinto. En contraste con la mayoría de dietas parecidas a la dieta Atkins (que se basan en alimentos procesados bajos en carbohidratos), esta dieta era muy alta en grasas saludables y nutrientes, y baja en toxinas. Los resultados fueron impresionantes, a parte de perder peso, los sujetos mejoraron su presión arterial, los niveles de glucosa en ayunas y los niveles de colesterol. En 12 semanas, una dieta que podría ser llamada "paleo" en lugar de "dieta española cetogénica mediterránea" mejoró sustancialmente varios marcadores de salud importantes.

Un añadido extra para perder peso y sentirte bien a tener en cuenta es que la cetosis también tiene un efecto reductor de apetito bien documentado, debido en parte a su efecto en los niveles de azúcar en sangre. Una dieta cetogénica minimiza los cambios en la glucosa en sangre, así que no te sientes "de bajón", fatigado ni irritable cuando llevas unas cuantas horas sin comer. Esto hace que sea más fácil mantenerte en una cantidad de comida razonable todos los días, incluso sin que conscientemente quieras reducir las calor

Además de ayudarte a perder peso, la cetosis también se muestra prometedora como dieta terapéutica para varios desórdenes neurológicos. Desde los años 20, ha sido un tratamiento usado para al menos una enfermedad: la epilepsia. La epilepsia es un desorden en el cerebro que causa ataques repetidos, algunas personas lo tienen de nacimiento y otros lo desarrollan debido a una lesión, una infección o algún otro problema en el cerebro. Los científicos no está seguros de por qué la cetosis es tan beneficiosa para los epilépticos (se han sugerido varias explicaciones pero ninguna ha sido probada). Pero el hecho innegable es que la cetosis es una terapia segura y efectiva para los epilépticos, especialmente para los niños.



Apoyándose en el trabajo de los médicos que han tratado pacientes epilépticos, algunos estudios han indicado los beneficios potenciales de la cetosis para enfermedades neurodegenerativas como el Parkinson y el Alzheimer. Algunos pacientes han usado una dieta cetogénica para tratar de forma efectiva las migrañas, y se ha investigado sobre la posibilidad de que ayude a tratar tumores cerebrales. En general, la cetosis parece ser potencialmente terapéutica para un amplio rango de desórdenes cerebrales y neurológicos. Probablemente sea debido al cambio metabólico de glucosa a cuerpos cetónicos en el cerebro, aunque las razones específicas todavía se están investigando. Definitivamente es un campo a tener en cuenta para investigar y probar si alguien cercano a ti está sufriendo algún problema de este tipo.


Para resumir los beneficios documentados de una dieta cetogénica, podemos decir que la cetosis está más claramente recomendada para personas con problemas graves de salud como obesidad o epilepsia. Para estas enfermedades, la cetosis es un tratamiento relativamente seguro y efectivo, definitivamente mejor que pasar el resto de tu vida tomando un cocktail de medicamentos o sufriendo los efectos de una diabetes descontrolada. Las personas saludables que no tienen este tipo de problemas pueden beneficiarse de entrar en cetosis ocasionalmente (que sería lo normal evolutivamente hablando). Pero deben tener cuidado con estar permanentemente en este estado ya que tiene algunos riesgos.

Riesgos y consecuencias negativas de la cetosis

Los beneficios son innegables, pero por otro lado, también tiene algunos riesgos. Para algunas personas ni siquiera es una opción, cualquier persona con deficiencia de enzima piruvato carboxilasa, porfiria u otros desórdenes metabólicos, especialmente aquellos que afecten al metabolismo de las grasas, debe alejarse de la cetosis. Estas enfermedades son raras, las más comunes son las que sí permiten cetosis pero de forma controlada para que sea segura.




Los diabéticos de tipo 1, por ejemplo, necesitan ser muy cuidadosos a la hora de hacer una dieta cetogénica. En principio podría parecer obvio que un diabético de tipo 1 debería evitar la cetosis por completo, por miedo a entrar en cotacidosis, pero en realidad una dieta cetogénica puede ser segura para un diabético que esté pinchándose insulina. El factor clave para entrar en cetoacidosis es la falta de insulina, pero si se la está pinchando puede hacer que la dieta cetogénica funcione, aunque no está completamente libre de riesgos. En niños con epilepsia y diabetes (ambas enfermedades) los doctores que han experimentado con la cetosis han tenido un éxito considerable para paliar ambas enfermedades: la cetosis para eliminar los síntomas de la epilepsia y la insulina para controlar la producción de cuerpos cetónicos. Pero hay que aclarar que esto siguen siendo terapias experimentales y tienen riesgos, si tienes diabetes tipo 1 y estás interesado en probar la cetosis, lo recomendable es primero hablar con tu médico.


Para personas que no tienen problemas de salud, una dieta cetogénica también puede tener algunas consecuencias negativas. Recuerda que estar en cetosis es metabólicamente muy parecido a estar sufriendo inanición. Si estás intentando mejorar tu fertilidad o estás embarazada, la cetosis puede ser contraproducente. La fertilidad es mayor cuando el cuerpo se siente bien nutrido (lo cual tiene sentido evolutivo ya que concebir un niño durante un periodo de escasez alimenticia puede ser bastante peligroso), una dieta muy baja en carbohidratos que imita periodos de hambruna no es ideal para la reproducción. Durante un embarazo el estado nutricional más saludable es una madre consistentemente bien nutrida, la cetosis puede ser peligrosa para la madre y para el niño

Las personas que hacen muchos entrenamientos de alta intensidad también deben evitar la cetosis. Este tipo de actividad demanda glucosa como fuente de energía. Tu cuerpo puede hacer su propia glucosa a partir de la grasa y las proteinas, pero no a la velocidad que necesitas para un entrenamiento con sprints o un entrenamiento de crossfit. Si con frecuencia tratas de terminar este tipo de entrenamientos con una dieta muy baja en carbohidratos, quemarás al instante todo el glucógeno almacenado en los músculos y tu rendimiento empezará a bajar. En lugar de dañar tu cuerpo y tu metabolismo de esta forma, mejor intenta cuadrar tu consumo de carbohidratos con tu entrenamiento y usa el recurso de los boniatos u otros alimentos ricos en carbohidratos aptos para la dieta paleo.

Además de los riesgos para determinados grupos de personas, también hay riesgos que pueden afectar a cualquiera que esté haciendo cetosis. Las piedras en el riñón son un ejemplo: periodos muy prolongados de cetosis son un factor de riesgo. Algunos estudios también indican un riesgo de pérdida de densidad ósea, un problema que puede llevar a desarrollar osteoporosis con el tiempo. Los niños que hacen dieta cetogénica crecen más lentamente que el resto. Un problema menos serio pero a tener en cuenta es el estreñimiento (posiblemente causada por la ausencia de vegetales fibrosos en la dieta). Otros riesgos incluyen problemas de tiroides, deficiencia de vitamina C, poca energía y cambios de humor. Repetimos que esto es en casos de estados de cetosis prolongados en el tiempo.

Cómo entrar en cetosis

Si decides que una dieta cetogénica puede ser buena para ti, la buena noticia es que no es muy difícil de hacer. Conseguir que tu cuerpo entre en cetosis es bastante simple, cubre la mayoría de tus calorías con grasas, proteínas de forma limitada y nada de alimentos ricos en carbohidratos (los carbohidratos que consumas deben provenir de vegetales no almidonados como las verduras de ensalada). La mayoría de personas entran en cetosis cuando consumen una cantidad diaria de carbohidratos igual o inferior a 50 gramos. Eso son los carbohidratos que contienen 2.5 boles de moras, o 4 de zanahorias cortadas. También es importante que las proteínas se mantengan bajas, ya que si tu cuerpo tiene suficientes proteínas para convertirlas en glucosa, no empezará a producir cuerpos cetónicos. Básicamente el objetivo es que tu cuerpo no tenga otra alternativa que usar los cuerpos cetónicos como energía, así que necesitas restringir todas las fuentes de energía que no sean grasas.



Para saber si estás en cetosis, puedes comprar unas tiras que miden los cuerpos cetónicos en tu orina y cambian de color según tu estado. Si buscas en google test de cetosis las puedes comprar son bastante baratas. Hay que tener cuidado porque la primera vez que entras en cetosis las tiras reaccionan fuertemente y cambian de color bruscamente pero si sigues varios días en cetosis las tiras cada vez tendrán un color más claro, esto se debe a que conforme el cuerpo se va adaptando a este estado produce y excreta menos cuerpos cetónicos, pero no quiere decir que ya no estés en cetosis. Mientras sigas con una dieta de este tipo seguirás en cetosis.


Cómo minimizar los riesgos de la cetosis

Incluso si decides que los beneficios de la cetosis te compensan los posibles riesgos, mucha gente tiene miedo a que se le formen piedras en los riñones o a tener problemas de estreñimiento. Para evitar estos riesgos hay que intentar hacer una dieta que te lleve a cetosis de la forma más suave y menos dañina posible.

Algunos suplementos dietéticos te dan un poco más facilidades a la hora de entrar en cetosis. Los aminoácidos lisina y leucina ayudan a que la dieta tenga más proteínas sin poner en riesgo el estado de cetosis. Las grasas de cadena corta como el aceite de coco también son muy cetogénicas ya que incitan al hígado a hacer más cuerpos cetónicos. Estos suplementos son muy útiles ya que te dan más flexibilidad en la dieta: se puede entrar en cetosis sólo restringiendo los hidratos y las proteínas, pero si aumentas un poco las proteínas y los hidratos e inclluyes estos suplementos, puedes ayudar a evitar los posibles efectos secundarios y que la dieta sea más segura a largo plazo. Suplementar vitamina D (algo que la mayoría deberíamos hacer de todas maneras) también puede ayudar a minimizar el riesgo de pérdida de masa ósea.

Como comentábamos al principio también existe la posibilidad de hacer un método más moderado llamado dieta cetogénica cíclica. En este tipo de planificación el objetivo no es estar en cetosis todo el tiempo, sino tener un metabolismo muy flexible que puede entrar fácilmente en cetosis cada día. Este plan normalmente se trata de unos cuantos días de dieta cetogénica, seguido de uno o dos días de dieta con bastantes más carbohidratos. Esto te hace tener los beneficios de la cetosis pero manteniendo un nivel mucho mayor de capacidad atlética y con mucha más flexibilidad y variedad en la dieta. Este plan problablemente sea más recomendable que estar constantemente en cetosis, ya que te da los beneficios de pérdida de peso y de sensibilidad a la insulina a la vez que minimiza la mayoría de riesgos.

Cetosis en mujeres

Lamentablemente en la actualidad parece no haber revisiones científicas sobre este tema en concreto. La cetosis en mujeres parece ser que es más difícil de conseguir, ya que se ve afectada por las diferentes etapas del ciclo menstrual y hay quien la desaconseja en mujeres menopáusicas por el riesgo de pérdida de masa ósea. Pero repito que no he encontrado evidencia científica que respalde ninguna de estas afirmaciones.

Conclusión

¿Es la cetosis lo que necesitas? La respuesta por supuesto es "depende". Al haber evidencia de tribus de cazadores recolectores con dietas bastante variadas en cuanto al reparto de macronutrientes, parece claro que los humanos no están evolutivamente diseñados para estar en cetosis todo el tiempo; es más probable que tenemos una estructura metabólica muy flexible que funciona bastante bien tanto usando los cuerpos cetónicos como la glucosa para obtener energía. 



Si estás embarazada, eres muy deportista, o tienes algún factor contraindicante, o si te va muy bien con una dieta normal baja en carbohidratos, no creo que haya razón para cambiar. Si estás interesado en los beneficios potenciales pero quieres ser precavido, tal vez una dieta cetogénica cíclica sea lo adecuado para ti. Por último si te sientes muy bien cuando tu cuerpo está quemando grasa, quieres perder peso, o estás intentando buscar alternativas para un problema neurológico, puede que la cetosis sea una opción a tener en cuenta.

De forma realista, una dieta cetogénica debería ser vista más como una intervención terapéutica, en lugar de una meta que todos deberíamos alcanzar. Para pacientes que tengan obesidad o eplipsia, puede ser un tratamiento efectivo, pero eso no significa que las personas saludables deban hacerlo. Piensa en la cetosis como una opción, y elige la forma de comer que mejor funcione para ti.

Si quieres saber más sobre el ayuno intermitente hay un libro en español sobre el tema, si quieres echarle un vistazo haz click aquí.

Por Yerai Alonso
Fuentes: Paleoleap, Marksdailyapple, Pubmed, Cellmetabolism.org, PerfectHealthDiet


----------



## Cormac (10 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo creo que los padres deberían de estar más preocupados de como van a digerir el estómago, hígado y páncreas de sus hijos tal cantidad de azúcares y carbohidratos como recomendais los mediterráneos.
> 
> Más de 5 millones de diabéticos tipo B en este pais. Pero es que eso no va a ser nada comparado con las cifras que habrá en alrededor de una década. Yo pronostico alrededor del 40% de la población diabética para esos tiempos a no ser que hagan algo drástico y cambien totalmente el rumbo recomendando moderar el consumo de carbohidratos.
> 
> ...



Qué azúcares, recomiendan en la dieta mediterránea?

Respecto lo de alimentar al bebé, algunos parecen que han descubierto América. Que si es mejor hacerle tú el preparado con la termomix que comprarlo preparado? Pues sí, es algo que lo sabemos o deberíamos saber todo el mundo. Que luego por comodidad o falta de tiempo lo compre es ya otra cosa. A ver si alimentar a un bebé con leche materna y posteriormente según te va indicando el pediatra ir introduciéndole otros alimentos para ver como los tolera, va a ser un descubrimiento de la dieta paleo.


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Qué azúcares, recomiendan en la dieta mediterránea?
> 
> Respecto lo de alimentar al bebé, algunos parecen que han descubierto América. Que si es mejor hacerle tú el preparado con la termomix que comprarlo preparado? Pues sí, es algo que lo sabemos o deberíamos saber todo el mundo. Que luego por comodidad o falta de tiempo lo compre es ya otra cosa. A ver si alimentar a un bebé con leche materna y posteriormente según te va indicando el pediatra ir introduciéndole otros alimentos para ver como los tolera, va a ser un descubrimiento de la dieta paleo.



Qué azucares? Pues según la pirámide alimenticia y según la experta en nutrición del programa del arguiñano tenemos: Pan, pasta, harinas y ya en menor medida, dulces.

Y que no lo digo yo, que lo dicen fuentes oficiales


----------



## Cormac (10 Sep 2016)

*Har*



Pichorrica dijo:


> Qué azucares? Pues según la pirámide alimenticia y según la experta en nutrición del programa del arguiñano tenemos: Pan, pasta, harinas y ya en menor medida, dulces.
> 
> Y que no lo digo yo, que lo dicen fuentes oficiales



Dulces en la dieta mediterránea??? El pan que me hago yo mismo lleva azucar??? La pasta integral con tomate triturado por ti y aceite de oliva y ajo lleva mucho azúcar???
Harinas, qué harinas fuera de eso??? Te piden en la dieta mediterránea que hagas rebozados y fritos???
Igual que os digo que no os fiéis de los blogueros no os fiéis de lo que os digan en ciertos programas.
También que siempre hay que hacer deporte. El deporte y una buena alimentación van de la mano.
El que no haga deporte o se mueva nada o poco en su trabajo, sí que le recomiendo que no coma pasta o arroz, pero es que me parece un suicidio a largo plazo, ser inactivo. Va contra natura.


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Dulces en la dieta mediterránea??? El pan que me hago yo mismo lleva azucar??? La pasta integral con tomate triturado por ti y aceite de oliva y ajo lleva mucho azúcar???
> Harinas, qué harinas fuera de eso??? Te piden en la dieta mediterránea que hagas rebozados y fritos???
> Igual que os digo que no os fiéis de los blogueros no os fiéis de lo que os digan en ciertos programas.
> También que siempre hay que hacer deporte. El deporte y una buena alimentación van de la mano.
> El que no haga deporte o se mueva nada o poco en su trabajo, sí que le recomiendo que no coma pasta o arroz, pero es que me parece un suicidio a largo plazo, ser inactivo. Va contra natura.



Yo no se si es que no te quieres enterar o que.

El pan que te haces tu, la pasta integral y todo lo que tu quieras se transforma en AZÚCARES RÁPIDOS. Es decir, chute rápido de glucosa, al contrario de como sucede con frutas, verduras y miel.

Y te lo vuelvo a repetir, que da igual que no le añadas azúcar al pan que te haces, que el chute de azúcar que te metes en un momento es una salvajada


----------



## Cormac (10 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo no se si es que no te quieres enterar o que.
> 
> El pan que te haces tu, la pasta integral y todo lo que tu quieras se transforma en AZÚCARES RÁPIDOS. Es decir, chute rápido de glucosa, al contrario de como sucede con frutas, verduras y miel.
> 
> Y te lo vuelvo a repetir, que da igual que no le añadas azúcar al pan que te haces, que el chute de azúcar que te metes en un momento es una salvajada



La pasta sí y el pan blanco también.
El pan integral tiene un IG bastante bajo.
De todas las comidas me meto dos días de pasta Ó de arroz. Recalco el ó. 
Pasta y pesada la cantidad, porque algo que se olvida en éste hilo es que la dieta siempre tiene que ser personalizada, siempre siguiendo unos patrones claro.
No puede comer lo mismo Rauxa si hace deporte intenso a otra persona sedentaria. Eso creo que es de cajón.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La pasta sí y el pan blanco también.
> El pan integral tiene un IG bastante bajo.
> De todas las comidas me meto dos días de pasta Ó de arroz. Recalco el ó.
> Pasta y pesada la cantidad, porque algo que se olvida en éste hilo es que la dieta siempre tiene que ser personalizada, siempre siguiendo unos patrones claro.
> No puede comer lo mismo Rauxa si hace deporte intenso a otra persona sedentaria. Eso creo que es de cajón.



Toma, ya te pongo yo (por enésima vez) las recomendaciones del Ministerio de Sanidad:







Nótese como te indican "que peses la pasta", "que tiene que ser personalizada". :XX:
Link: Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Ciudadanos - Protección de la salud - Mayores

Esto ya cansa, en serio, es como el día de la marmota ::


----------



## merkawoman (10 Sep 2016)

Un gran hilo, cosas muy interesantes y utiles.

Pero lo del bebe paleo es de traca.....vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Cormac (10 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Toma, ya te pongo yo (por enésima vez) las recomendaciones del Ministerio de Sanidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pones dieta mediterránea te van a salir decenas de pirámides diferentes. Quitate las risitas que ya te humille en el hilos los quesos 
Que hay que comer en proporción a ttu necesidades energéticas, no creo ni que haya que recordarlo. Lo veo de cajón.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 10:54 ----------




merkawoman dijo:


> Un gran hilo, cosas muy interesantes y utiles.
> 
> Pero lo del bebe paleo es de traca.....vergüenza ajena.



Y que nada mas nacer ya tuviera desarrollada la visión y te viera, todavía me lo creo menos.
De todas formas mi sobrina come fatal por culpa de sus padres. Le dan donuts, chistorra, natillas, chocolate con leche, fritos, aparte de fumadora padiva, etc...
Sus padres son gordos. Pero ella como tiene 13 años está delgada y estilizada, y es la mas alta de la clase (incluidos los niños) Va a pasar del 1'80 seguro. Nadie diría que se alimenta mal.
No tengo dudas de si de mayor no sale de ese círculo, será también gorda. Lo que pasa que de joven algunos cuerpos pueden con todo, otros en cambio están ya tocinos desde niños.

De todas maneras no comencé en éste hilo hablando de la dieta mediterránea, sino que seguía las normas del Doctor Naclerio, que esvuna institución a nivel mundial en alimentación deportiva.
Que la dieta mediterránea sea la mas parecida también os lo digo, por eso la he empezado a nombrar, por ser la mas conocida. Ya os digo que sólo como arroz ó pasta dos días a la semana y legumbres otras dos y siempre esos días acompañando la comida con ensalada y proteínas en forma de pescado azul o blanco o carne blanca. Los tres días restantes verduras con patata hervida mas las correspondientes proteínas de segundo en forma de pescado o carne blanca a la plancha. Esas son mis siete comidas de la semana.
Os recomiendo que os gastéis un poco de pasta y os asesore un nutricionista de verdad. Yo también venía de hacer deporte toda la vida y a pesar de eso tenía un ligero sobrepeso. Pesaba un poco menos de lo que medía, incluso comencé a pasarme tres kilos. Si medía 1'80 pesaba 83 kilos. Fue empezar a comer así, y comencé a perder dos kilos al mes, hasta que me estanque en mi peso ideal. De hecho comencé a meterle pescados mas grasos y mandé a tomar por culo el atún lleno de mercurio, ponerle mas cantidad de aceite de oliva virgen extra a la ensalada, comer mas frutos secos, etc... para no quedarme demasiado delgado, que en la cara comenzaba a verse ya feo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Si pones dieta mediterránea te van a salir decenas de pirámides diferentes. Quitate las risitas que ya te humille en el hilos los quesos
> Que hay que comer en proporción a ttu necesidades energéticas, no creo ni que haya que recordarlo. Lo veo de cajón.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 10:54 ----------
> ...



Si me parece muy bien que hagas una pseudodieta mediterranea, pero lo que tu comes no es la piramide de la OMS con la que nos quieren hacer comulgar.

La que ha puesto el compañero adenocromo es la oficialmente recomendada y es la que criticamos aqui. Entra en la pagina de la OMS y lo puedes ver tu mismo.

Tu mismo te limitas la cantidad de pasta (pan no se cuanto). Solo tienes que hacer una reflexion: porque hay que limitar la pasta y el pan y las verduras y otros tipos de hidratos no los tienes que limitar? Que nutrientes tiene el pan que no tengan las verduras, boniatos, zanahorias, chirivias, fruta...? Por que cojones hay que comer pan teniendo otras fuentes de hidratos?

Le puedes dar las vueltas que quieras pero el grupo de alimentos peligrosos todos sabemos cuales son.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Sep 2016)




----------



## fmc (10 Sep 2016)

La recomendación de la menestra de sanidad...
Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Ciudadanos - Protección de la salud - Infancia - Recomendaciones de Nutrición de la SEEN


> Pirámide Nutricional de una dieta equilibrada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sabe, 4 a 6 raciones de cereales y aceite sólo de manera ocasional...


PD: Interesante encontrar faltas ortográficas en una web oficial.... ya sólo con eso se ve la calidad de las recomendaciones


----------



## Cormac (10 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si me parece muy bien que hagas una pseudodieta mediterranea, pero lo que tu comes no es la piramide de la OMS con la que nos quieren hacer comulgar.
> 
> La que ha puesto el compañero adenocromo es la oficialmente recomendada y es la que criticamos aqui. Entra en la pagina de la OMS y lo puedes ver tu mismo.
> 
> ...



Pues hay alimentos que se mencionan aquí que me parecen mas peligrosos. Para mí el queso curado, bacón y la panceta no es que lo limite, sino que no entra directamente dentro de mi dieta. Mucho mas peligroso que comer pan.
Pan integral comeré el equivalente a tres cuartos de barra. Me es difícil saberlo porque como digo lo hago yo mismo y no sale en forma de barra. 
El pan? Pues tiene minerales, vitaminas, antioxidantes, fibra, aporta poca grasa, etc...
Nadie te dice que tengas que comer pan por cojones, pero que si lo comes no te va a hacer ningún mal, sino al contrario. Eso sí, como todo hay que pagarlo, para que sea de calidad. Una barra de pan industrial del Carreofour a 39 céntimos, no va a ser lo mismo que una de masa madre a 1'35 euros como la pagaba yo.
No obstante en mis menús limito todo a excepción de las ensaladas y las verduras.
Limito la fruta, la carne, el pescado, las patatas, etc...
De todas formas, reconozco que llevando una dieta paleo vais a comer mejor que el 90% de la población española, que suele comer bastante mal.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Y que nada mas nacer ya tuviera desarrollada la visión y te viera, todavía me lo creo menos.
> De todas formas mi sobrina come fatal por culpa de sus padres. Le dan donuts, chistorra, natillas, chocolate con leche, fritos, aparte de fumadora padiva, etc...
> Sus padres son gordos. Pero ella como tiene 13 años está delgada y estilizada, y es la mas alta de la clase (incluidos los niños) Va a pasar del 1'80 seguro. Nadie diría que se alimenta mal.
> No tengo dudas de si de mayor no sale de ese círculo, será también gorda. Lo que pasa que de joven algunos cuerpos pueden con todo, otros en cambio están ya tocinos desde niños.
> ...



Lo del Doctor Naclerio ya te lo contesté hace unos meses, está especializado en nutrición deportiva para competición y eso no le sirve para nada al 99.98% de la población mundial. La inmensa mayoría de la gente no necesita ir rellenando cada 2-3 horas sus depósitos de glucógenos para el siguiente entrenamiento ni necesita hacer X marca para conseguir medallas, dinero o contratos publicitarios. La inmensa mayoría de la gente lo que necesita es mejorar su calidad de vida diaria, cosa que jamás van a conseguir siguiendo las directrices dietéticas de cualquier deportista, algunas cosas obvias generales si pero nada más. La nutrición de un deportista y la de un no deportista son casi el día y la noche.

En otro orden de cosas, nadie sabemos exactamente que es eso de la dieta mediterránea porque no lo saben ni los que la defienden, entre ellos tú que la defiendes a capa y espada y cuanto más hablas sobre tu alimentación más me queda claro que no sigues los patrones de lo que llaman dieta mediterránea. Lo primero siempre es aclararse con uno mismo. 

¿Qué es eso de me estoy quedando demasiado delgado y por eso tomo más aceite de oliva, más frutos secos, más pescados grasos, etc etc? En la llamada dieta mediterránea hay unos patrones que no te los puedes saltar y dos de ellos son que la base de la alimentación son los cereales y que hay que consumir muy pocas grasas porque son muy malas. Si sigues la llamada dieta mediterránea y te estás quedando muy delgado y necesitas aumentar de peso lo que debes de hacer es aumentar tu consumo de cereales que no te van a perjudicar la salud como las grasas.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 14:11 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *Qué azúcares, recomiendan en la dieta mediterránea?
> 
> Respecto lo de alimentar al bebé, algunos parecen que han descubierto América. Que si es mejor hacerle tú el preparado con la termomix que comprarlo preparado? Pues sí, es algo que lo sabemos o deberíamos saber todo el mundo. Que luego por comodidad o falta de tiempo lo compre es ya otra cosa. A ver si alimentar a un bebé con leche materna y posteriormente según te va indicando el pediatra ir introduciéndole otros alimentos para ver como los tolera, va a ser un descubrimiento de la dieta paleo.*



La llamada dieta mediterránea recomienda entre 70-80% de tus calorías en forma de carbohidratos, sobre todo cereales ¿Te parecen poco azúcares esos y partiendo de la base de que excepto la avena todos los demás cereales ya solo existen refinados? 

Su máxima preocupación es que consumas muchos cereales y las calorías totales, de ahí que puedas sustituir dos yogures naturales por otro azucarado (tienen más o menos las mismas calorías que es lo que engorda)

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues hay alimentos que se mencionan aquí que me parecen mas peligrosos. Para mí el queso curado, bacón y la panceta no es que lo limite, sino que no entra directamente dentro de mi dieta. Mucho mas peligroso que comer pan.
> Pan integral comeré el equivalente a tres cuartos de barra. Me es difícil saberlo porque como digo lo hago yo mismo y no sale en forma de barra.
> El pan? Pues tiene minerales, vitaminas, antioxidantes, fibra, aporta poca grasa, etc...
> Nadie te dice que tengas que comer pan por cojones, pero que si lo comes no te va a hacer ningún mal, sino al contrario. Eso sí, como todo hay que pagarlo, para que sea de calidad. Una barra de pan industrial del Carreofour a 39 céntimos, no va a ser lo mismo que una de masa madre a 1'35 euros como la pagaba yo.
> ...



Solo dos cosas: 

No has contestado a la pregunta que te he hecho, ya te la contesto yo. El pan tiene todos esos nutrientes en cantidad ridicula comparado con fruta, verdura, tuberculos, etc. El pan integral tambien tiene un IG alto. No le veo ninguna ventaja y un gran inconveniente. Algunas harinas como como la de espelta tiene IG mas moderado, pero sigue siendo un alimento pobre en nutrientes (comparativamente).

Lo de las grasas es un tema ampliamente debatido. La grasofobia no tiene ninguna base cientifica ni medica, ya da pereza repetirlo. El colesterol no sube por tomar colesterol. Las grasas saturadas son necesarias y beneficiosas, etc. Y el resto de grasas (salvo las trans o las procesadas) son beneficiosas.

Pd. Ni el bacon, ni la panceta te induciran obesidad ni diabetes.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Dulces en la dieta mediterránea??? El pan que me hago yo mismo lleva azucar??? La pasta integral con tomate triturado por ti y aceite de oliva y ajo lleva mucho azúcar???
> Harinas, qué harinas fuera de eso??? Te piden en la dieta mediterránea que hagas rebozados y fritos???
> Igual que os digo que no os fiéis de los blogueros no os fiéis de lo que os digan en ciertos programas.
> También que siempre hay que hacer deporte. El deporte y una buena alimentación van de la mano.
> El que no haga deporte o se mueva nada o poco en su trabajo, sí que le recomiendo que no coma pasta o arroz, pero es que me parece un suicidio a largo plazo, ser inactivo. Va contra natura.*



Salvo que te muelas tú mismo el trigo en tu casa el pan que te haces tú en tu casa es practicamente azúcar pura con germen y fibra añadido. Esa harina está tan refinada que han roto todas las cadenas de carbohidratos complejos y se han converido en carbohidratos simples con una velocidad similar a la glucosa.

Te están dando gato por liebre y encima pagando más precio por la harina, infórmate.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 14:21 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *La pasta sí y el pan blanco también.
> El pan integral tiene un IG bastante bajo.
> De todas las comidas me meto dos días de pasta Ó de arroz. Recalco el ó.
> Pasta y pesada la cantidad, porque algo que se olvida en éste hilo es que la dieta siempre tiene que ser personalizada, siempre siguiendo unos patrones claro.
> No puede comer lo mismo Rauxa si hace deporte intenso a otra persona sedentaria. Eso creo que es de cajón.*



El pan integral tiene un IG relativamente bajo siempre que ese pan sea realmente integral, cosa que te vuelvo a repetir que en la actualidad es practicamente imposible salvo que te muelas tú mismo el trigo o te lo muela el mismo agricultor o la misma fábrica para tí.

Para la industria cerealera es bastante más cómodo y barato refinar toda la harina de la misma manera y después añadirle germen más fibra y mezclar. Por ahora no hay ninguna ley que prohiba hacerlo ni etiquetarlo como producto integral.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 14:41 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *Pues hay alimentos que se mencionan aquí que me parecen mas peligrosos. Para mí el queso curado, bacón y la panceta no es que lo limite, sino que no entra directamente dentro de mi dieta. Mucho mas peligroso que comer pan.
> Pan integral comeré el equivalente a tres cuartos de barra. Me es difícil saberlo porque como digo lo hago yo mismo y no sale en forma de barra.
> El pan? Pues tiene minerales, vitaminas, antioxidantes, fibra, aporta poca grasa, etc...
> Nadie te dice que tengas que comer pan por cojones, pero que si lo comes no te va a hacer ningún mal, sino al contrario. Eso sí, como todo hay que pagarlo, para que sea de calidad. Una barra de pan industrial del Carreofour a 39 céntimos, no va a ser lo mismo que una de masa madre a 1'35 euros como la pagaba yo.
> ...



¿Por qué es más peligroso comer queso curado, bacon o panceta que pan? No lo sueltes sin más y expláyate un poco.

Todo lo que encuentres en el pan lo podrás encontrar en otros alimentos, probablemente en más cantidad e incluso más barato.

Por ejemplo, comparemos el pan integral con otro cereal como la avena en algunos de los nutrientes que se supone que el pan es buena fuente:

PAN INTEGRAL

*Minerales
Calcio [mg] 54,00
Hierro [mg] 2,70
Yodo [mg] 1,00
Magnesio [mg] 76,00
Zinc [mg] 1,80
Selenio [µg] 35,00
Potasio [mg] 230,00

Vitaminas
Vit. B1 Tiamina [mg] 0,34
Vit. B2 Riboflavina [mg] 0,09
Eq. niacina [mg] 5,53
Vit. B6 Piridoxina [mg] 0,12
Ac. Fólico [µg] 39,00*

AVENA

*Minerales
Calcio [mg] 80,00
Hierro [mg] 5,80
Yodo [mg] 7,70
Magnesio [mg] 129,00
Zinc [mg] 3,20
Selenio [µg] 7,10
Potasio [mg] 355,00

Vitaminas
Vit. B1 Tiamina [mg] 0,67
Vit. B2 Riboflavina [mg] 0,17
Eq. niacina [mg] 3,37
Vit. B6 Piridoxina [mg] 0,96
Ac. Fólico [µg] 33,00*

Excepto en selenio, niacina y ácido fólico en todo lo demás gana la avena por goleada.

Por otra parte, no he entendido bien si la masa madre para hacer pan la estás pagando a 1`35 euros el kilo o que ese es el precio de la barra de pan "intengral bueno".

Saludos.


----------



## sada (10 Sep 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿Como vas? ¿Sigues haciendo ejercicio?



Pues contando que esta semana tuve la regla y un abdomen como si estuviese embarazada de 6 meses y no me he movido mucho la verdad; hoy camine 6 km y de peso igual 67 clavados. Sacando esta semana hago los vídeos de susana Yabar que me recomendaron aquí y hoy alguien me habló de tae bo al parecer combina fuerza y aerobico; estudiaré a ver de qué va


----------



## Cormac (10 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo del Doctor Naclerio ya te lo contesté hace unos meses, está especializado en nutrición deportiva para competición y eso no le sirve para nada al 99.98% de la población mundial. La inmensa mayoría de la gente no necesita ir rellenando cada 2-3 horas sus depósitos de glucógenos para el siguiente entrenamiento ni necesita hacer X marca para conseguir medallas, dinero o contratos publicitarios. La inmensa mayoría de la gente lo que necesita es mejorar su calidad de vida diaria, cosa que jamás van a conseguir siguiendo las directrices dietéticas de cualquier deportista, algunas cosas obvias generales si pero nada más. La nutrición de un deportista y la de un no deportista son casi el día y la noche.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, nadie sabemos exactamente que es eso de la dieta mediterránea porque no lo saben ni los que la defienden, entre ellos tú que la defiendes a capa y espada y cuanto más hablas sobre tu alimentación más me queda claro que no sigues los patrones de lo que llaman dieta mediterránea. Lo primero siempre es aclararse con uno mismo.
> 
> ...



El Doctor.Naclerio es conocido por deportistas de elite, pero también hace dietas adaptadas. Como.buen médico, sabe perfectamente que las dietas siempre deben ser personalizadas, cosa que aquí parece que se os olvida.
Tampoco he dicho que me la haya hecho él, que ni le conozco en persona.
No la defiendo a capa y espada, sólo en mis últimos post y por ser la mas parecida.
Que no comáis legumbres, sólo porque un bloguero os diga que son malas, es perderos una buen alimento que incorporar. E imagino que lo sabéis porque, oh! casualidad, siempre le meteis cera a la pasta y al pan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Salvo que te muelas tú mismo el trigo en tu casa el pan que te haces tú en tu casa es practicamente azúcar pura con germen y fibra añadido. Esa harina está tan refinada que han roto todas las cadenas de carbohidratos complejos y se han converido en carbohidratos simples con una velocidad similar a la glucosa.
> 
> Te están dando gato por liebre y encima pagando más precio por la harina, infórmate.
> 
> ...



Ya que nos ponemos a comparar:

PAN INTEGRAL vs ALMENDRAS vs BROCOLI

Minerales
Calcio [mg] 54,00 - 252 - 48
Hierro [mg] 2,70 - 4 - 0,88
Yodo [mg] 1,00 - 2 - 5,92
Magnesio [mg] 76,00 - 270 - 25
Zinc [mg] 1,80 - 3,20 - 0,4
Selenio [µg] 35,00 - 3,50 - 0,3
Potasio [mg] 230,00 - 835 - 325

Vitaminas
Vit. B1 Tiamina [mg] 0,34 - 0,22 - 0,1
Vit. B2Riboflavina[mg] 0,09 - 0,62 - 0,1
Eq. niacina [mg] 5,53 - 5,5 - 0,12
Vit. B6 Piridoxina [mg] 0,12 - 0,16 - 0,16
Ac. Fólico [µg] 39,00 - 45,00 - 72
Vitamina C [mg] 0,0 - 0,0 - 93

Almendras y brocoli combo perfecto.


----------



## lewis (10 Sep 2016)

Con Cormac vamos a salir doctorados a base de subir el hilo y releer las explicaciones de los que le dan una y otra vez un ::


----------



## Cormac (10 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya que nos ponemos a comparar:
> 
> PAN INTEGRAL vs ALMENDRAS vs BROCOLI
> 
> ...



No te jode, si pones comparativas siempre vas a encontrar alimentos mejor parados que otros :: 
Comparar el pan, con unas almendras y brócoli???


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No te jode, si pones comparativas siempre vas a encontrar alimentos mejor parados que otros ::
> Comparar el pan, con unas almendras y brócoli???



Claro por dos razones:

- Son la base de mi alimentacion Frutos secos y cruciferas los como a diario. Brocoli y almendras valen de muestra.

- Como ya te lo habia preguntado donde veias alguna ventaja nutricional en el pan, te demuestro con numeros que ninguna. Y eso solo con dos, hay un arcoiris de frutos secos y verdura.

Meter en la base de la alimentacion un alimento como el pan (integral o no) que es puro hidrato de absorcion rapida (casi sacarosa) y baja densidad de nutrientes, solo obedece a intereses comerciales. La realidad es muy tozuda.

Pd. Que comas poco pan da igual. No te va a faltar ningun nutriente si no comes ninguno y acudes a la despensa de la huerta. Y esos bonitos picos de azucar en sangre no los quiero para mi.


----------



## Cormac (10 Sep 2016)

Intereses comerciales el pan??? Será del poderoso lobby de las panaderías :rolleye:


----------



## zapatitos (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *El Doctor.Naclerio es conocido por deportistas de elite, pero también hace dietas adaptadas. Como.buen médico, sabe perfectamente que las dietas siempre deben ser personalizadas, cosa que aquí parece que se os olvida.
> Tampoco he dicho que me la haya hecho él, que ni le conozco en persona.
> No la defiendo a capa y espada, sólo en mis últimos post y por ser la mas parecida.
> Que no comáis legumbres, sólo porque un bloguero os diga que son malas, es perderos una buen alimento que incorporar. E imagino que lo sabéis porque, oh! casualidad, siempre le meteis cera a la pasta y al pan.*



Pareces a los monos saltando de rama en rama, ahora vas a por las legumbres.
El tema de las legumbres va por lo de los antinutrientes.

Los antinutrientes en mayor o menor medida están en todos los alimentos. A grandes rasgos son sustancias que contienen los alimentos y no te nutren.

En el caso de las legumbres, cereales, frutos secos, etc la finalidad de los antinutrientes es intentar evitar que sus depredadores se las coman o intentar evitar que germinen antes de tiempo. Los pájaros con el tiempo se han adaptado a algunos de estos antinutrientes para alimentarse y subsistir, si observas bien cada especie tiene su grano o fruto favorito y es por haberse adaptado a sus antinutrientes.

Hay montones de antinutrientes, unos son bastante fáciles de neutralizar como la avidina del huevo que se neutraliza con una pequeña cocción y otros son más duros que un cuerno como los de las legumbres, el trigo y sobre todo los de la soja que son practicamente indestructibles.

Por eso hay que poner siempre a remojar las legumbres preferiblemente con bicabornato y siempre hay que cocerlas a fuego lento para intentar que pierdan el mínimo de nutrientes posibles con el calor. Aún así aún le quedarán antinutrientes, sobre el 30-40 y es laborioso porque hacer bien un cocido o unas alubias necesita horas.

Los antinutrientes también pueden tener efectos positivos que se están comenzando a investigar.

Yo de crío me alimenté con montones de legumbres y ningún problema, ahora no las suelo comer mucho porque deporte y legumbres no suelen llevarse muy bien, como te aprietes un plato de alubias o garbanzos después va a hacer deporte tu abuela.

Si no fuera por lo deporte si las comería dos o tres veces por semana pero en muy poca cantidad, 100-150 gr ya cocidas o así.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Intereses comerciales el pan??? Será del poderoso lobby de las panaderías :rolleye:



Hagamos un poco de historia:

Las recomendaciones de la pirámide tal y como la conocemos ahora fueron establecidas en los Estados Unidos en los años 50 por tres protagonistas principales: Ancel Keys, director del Laboratorio de Higiene Fisiológica de la Universidad de Minnesota, un popular senador de los Estados Unidos llamado George McGovern y el Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos (USDA) y el Instituto Nacional de Salud Americano (NIH).

Siguiendo el esquema de desarrollo de la ciencia, el Dr. Keys, creía que el exceso de grasas en la dieta era la causa de las elevadas tasas de infartos y enfermedades cardiovasculares en los Estados Unidos (la hipótesis), así que, en 1951, comenzó a recoger datos de distintos países del mundo, en cuanto al tipo de alimentación que llevaban y el porcentaje y tipos de enfermedades que padecían (el experimento).
Finalmente, en 1953 publicó un estudio, en base a los datos de 6 países (Australia, Canadá, Irlanda, Japón, Italia y Estados Unidos).

En 1957, los Doctores Yerushalmy y Hilleboe descubrieron (reaprendieron) que el Dr. Keys disponía de datos de 22 países, pero que solamente publicó los datos de los 6 países que demostraban su hipótesis. En la siguiente figura podemos ver el gráfico que publicaron dichos metodólogos con toda la información que tenía Keys.







- Estados Unidos (22) y Canadá (3) tienen las tasas más altas de muerte cardiovascular, mientras que Dinamarca (6), Noruega (17) y Suecia (19) son de los países con menor porcentaje de mortalidad por esta causa, a pesar de que estos 5 países tienen un consumo muy similar y alto de grasas (40% del total de calorías de la dieta).
- México (14), Francia (8) y Chile (5) son los países con menor número de muertes cardiovasculares, aunque su consumo de grasas es alto (entre el 20 y 30%).
- Australia (1), Finlandia (7), Irlanda (10) e Israel (11) consumen la misma cantidad grasas (20-30%) que México, Francia y Chile y, sin embargo, las muertes por arteriosclerosis son entre 3 y 7 veces más frecuentes que en estos países.

En resumen un recocinado de datos para demostrar que el alto consumo de grasas era el culpable de enfermedades cardiovasculares.

Continuara...

George McGovern fue un senador liberal y muy influyente en Estados Unidos durante los años 60 y 70. En 1977, fuertemente influido por las ideas de Keys y por su afición de acudir a balnearios con su esposa para ser sometidos a programas de nutrición muy bajos en grasas.

Y así apareció la primera pirámide nutricional de la historia de la humanidad, basada en los estudios de Keys, donde se establecieron las proporciones de macronutrientes.

McGovern consiguió que Carol Foreman, una gran defensora de las ideas sobre nutrición del senador, fuera puesta al frente de la USDA (departamento de agricultura) y que desde este puesto contribuyera de forma decisiva a perpetuar este tipo de recomendaciones. Evidentemente el departamento de agricultura defendia fervientemente los intereses del lobby cerealistico muy potente en Estados Unidos.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Intereses comerciales el pan??? Será del poderoso lobby de las panaderías* :rolleye:



El negocio del pan en 2014 movió 3.900 millones de euros.

El lobby del pan existe y es muy poderoso, se llama *ASEMAC* y engloba a más de 30 grandes empresas del sector de la panadería y bollería.

Desde el año 2007 ASEMAC con la colaboración del Ministerio de Sanidad han llevado una campaña machacona diaria en todos los medios de comunicación que comenzó con el lema *"Pan cada día"*, desde esa fecha no creo que exista un solo programa culinario de televisión o relacionado con la salud donde no hagan publicidad del trozo de pan en todas las comidas para tener salud, todo pagado por el lobby ASEMAC y como ya digo con la colaboración del Ministerio de Sanidad osease del Estado.

Han conseguido su propósito con el machaqueo continuo de lo saludable que es, después de dos décadas de alarmante caida continua del consumo de pan y con ASEMAC seriamente preocupada, en el año 2014 se consiguó elevar su consumo en un 1.4%.

En el año pasado ya se superaron todas las expectativas al conseguir aumentar el consumo de pan en un 5%.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya que nos ponemos a comparar:
> 
> PAN INTEGRAL vs ALMENDRAS vs BROCOLI
> 
> ...



Almendras y brócoli, nunca faltan en mi despensa! ¿Pan, qué es eso?

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 22:52 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Intereses comerciales el pan??? Será del poderoso lobby de las panaderías :rolleye:



Claaaaro, porque el trigo crece en las panaderías, madre mía lo que hay que leer!::


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Almendras y brócoli, nunca faltan en mi despensa! ¿Pan, qué es eso?
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 22:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues el dueño de El Pozo aparece entre las mayores fortunas del mundo. Pero claro ese no tiene ningún poder para promocionar su holding empresarial. 
Con jueces tan "imparciales" como alguno de aquí : así vamos. Ya en el programa de Chicote fue de traca. Si decían lo bueno de la paleo, que mira, que ya lo decía yo, y si decían lo malo, que vaya vendidos, que pastas Gallo domina el mundo, que si están acojonados :XX:. Como si los demás no se anunciaran en televisión.


----------



## Pichorrica (11 Sep 2016)

Paleo no es lo mismo que hiperproteica como lo pusieron en el programa


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pareces a los monos saltando de rama en rama, ahora vas a por las legumbres.
> El tema de las legumbres va por lo de los antinutrientes.
> 
> Los antinutrientes en mayor o menor medida están en todos los alimentos. A grandes rasgos son sustancias que contienen los alimentos y no te nutren.
> ...



Bueno yo me las hago cocidas, pero independienteme de eso. Qué te impide hacer deporte después de haber comido legumbres y haber hecho la digestión? No te digo que las cargues con chorizo y panceta. Pero un plato de lentejas con verduras y jamón te impide hacer deporte intenso unas horas mas tarde? Pues ahora me entero hoyga! 
Sino fuera porque las como dos días a la semana y luego voy a hacer deporte, hasta me haría dudar.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 07:48 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Paleo no es lo mismo que hiperproteica como lo pusieron en el programa



En ninguna dieta de las cinco que pusieron, perdieron tiempo explicando lo que era cada una. Por cuestión de tiempo o a saber.
Sí que dijeron lo mas llamativo.
Al hombre entiendo que le dieron paleo, mas que estaba informado previamente.
De todas formas ahí comían todos fatal. Un claro ejemplo de la sociedad. Si ya no hacían deporte pues peor todavía.
Pero es que aunque habría que abrir un hilo diferente, yo no entiendo a la gente que no hace NINGUNA actividad física. Que jueguen al padel, que pillen la bici, que naden , que corran, pero que hagan algo.


----------



## Pichorrica (11 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno yo me las hago cocidas, pero independienteme de eso. Qué te impide hacer deporte después de haber comido legumbres y haber hecho la digestión? No te digo que las cargues con chorizo y panceta. Pero un plato de lentejas con verduras y jamón te impide hacer deporte intenso unas horas mas tarde? Pues ahora me entero hoyga!
> Sino fuera porque las como dos días a la semana y luego voy a hacer deporte, hasta me haría dudar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 07:48 ----------
> ...



En eso si que estamos todos de acuerdo. La gran mayoría de gente no hacen nada de deporte. Del trabajo a casa y de casa al trabjao


----------



## sada (11 Sep 2016)

Somos una sociedad sedentaria .... Y hacer deporte es una obligación en mi caso sin ir más lejos


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues el dueño de El Pozo aparece entre las mayores fortunas del mundo. Pero claro ese no tiene ningún poder para promocionar su holding empresarial.
> Con jueces tan "imparciales" como alguno de aquí : así vamos. Ya en el programa de Chicote fue de traca. Si decían lo bueno de la paleo, que mira, que ya lo decía yo, y si decían lo malo, que vaya vendidos, que pastas Gallo domina el mundo, que si están acojonados :XX:. Como si los demás no se anunciaran en televisión.



Tu mirate las etiquetas de los embutidos el pozo y tambien encontraras cereales, ademas de mil mierdas.







Las picadas de cualquier embutido si tienen la mitad de carne hay que darles las gracias. 

No encontraras ningun fabricante de comida procesada que no lleve cereales en alguno de sus productos si no en todos.

Como es logico aqui no es un lobby el que presiona, son todos.


----------



## sada (11 Sep 2016)

Ayer después de caminar 5 km y 1 hora de taebo comer leche de coco con café 1 huevo con jamón de tapa comida 1 chuleta de ternera con setas a la plancha y espárragos y a la noche ensalada de tomate con aceitunas mozarella queso fuera pimientos y vinagreta hoy peso medio kilo más . 67,6

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 09:37 ----------

Agggggggggggg


----------



## zapatitos (11 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Pues el dueño de El Pozo aparece entre las mayores fortunas del mundo. Pero claro ese no tiene ningún poder para promocionar su holding empresarial.
> Con jueces tan "imparciales" como alguno de aquí : así vamos. Ya en el programa de Chicote fue de traca. Si decían lo bueno de la paleo, que mira, que ya lo decía yo, y si decían lo malo, que vaya vendidos, que pastas Gallo domina el mundo, que si están acojonados :XX:. Como si los demás no se anunciaran en televisión.*



Y tú más.

El Pozo es otro lobby, esta vez en el sector cárnico. Su mayor negocio está en los produtos procesados como todo tipo de fiambres (embutidos, jamón cocido, pavo cocido, etc) todos ellos cargados de químicos, sal y azúcares. También tienen buen negocio en los productos cárnicos envasados al vacío que suelen ir acompañados de montones de químicos para su conservación y el tradicional azúcar.

Después hay sitios donde venden piezas sin envasar y más "naturales" que podrían ser una opción pero las hay bastante mejores. Yo personalmente El Pozo no lo toco ni con un palo.

Sobre el programa de Chicote, lo que se critica es que el "paleo" se alimentó casi exclusivamente de carne y de tortillas francesas por las noches, lo cual no es una dieta paleo sino una dieta hiperproteica. ¿Me quieres decir donde estaban las verduras, fruta y frutos secos que son alimentos que los paleos suelen consumir en cantidad?

Después, mientras los demás tuvieron 5 semanas para hacer su dieta, Chicote con la mediterránea dispuso de dos meses. También sacaron la analíticas de antes y después de todos para comparar excepto la de Chicote que solo dieron los datos de peso, IMC, porcentaje de grasa y la glucosa, todo lo demás lo ocultaron.

¿Me puedes dar una teoría razonable de porqué hicieron eso o como haces siempre ahora vas a volver a saltar de rama en rama y vas a comenzar con otra cosa porque esto ya no te interese?

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y tú más.
> 
> El Pozo es otro lobby, esta vez en el sector cárnico. Su mayor negocio está en los produtos procesados como todo tipo de fiambres (embutidos, jamón cocido, pavo cocido, etc) todos ellos cargados de químicos, sal y azúcares. También tienen buen negocio en los productos cárnicos envasados al vacío que suelen ir acompañados de montones de químicos para su conservación y el tradicional azúcar.
> 
> ...



Tú sabes de que se alimentó el paleo durante esas cinco semana??? Porque les dedicaron muy pocos minutos.
O vamos, o lo conoces en persona o no viste el programa, porque le dedicaron mas a la bestialidad que comía antes y a revolcarse por el campo en la paleo training.
El Pozo es de los pocos que no le añade azúcar al jamón serrano. Otra cosa no le compro a ese señor.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 13:46 ----------




sada dijo:


> Ayer después de caminar 5 km y 1 hora de taebo comer leche de coco con café 1 huevo con jamón de tapa comida 1 chuleta de ternera con setas a la plancha y espárragos y a la noche ensalada de tomate con aceitunas mozarella queso fuera pimientos y vinagreta hoy peso medio kilo más . 67,6
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 09:37 ----------
> 
> Agggggggggggg



Prueba a leer la dieta Smart, hecha por una doctora. No la recomiendo al 100% pero sé que funciona. Tiene varios niveles. Personalmente no la he hecho nunca. Una vez alcanzado el.objetivo ve metiéndole cosas mas sanas.
Simplemente te recomiendo que la leas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Sep 2016)

El Pozo, una de las mayores mierdas industriales y químicas del mundo, comida paleo, ay que me parto! No se cansa de hacer el ridículo!


----------



## zapatitos (11 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Tú sabes de que se alimentó el paleo durante esas cinco semana??? Porque les dedicaron muy pocos minutos.
> O vamos, o lo conoces en persona o no viste el programa, porque le dedicaron mas a la bestialidad que comía antes y a revolcarse por el campo en la paleo training.
> El Pozo es de los pocos que no le añade azúcar al jamón serrano. Otra cosa no le compro a ese señor.*



Está claro que yo ahí no estaba pero contaron la pauta diaria que seguían cada uno en su dieta y entre cada explicación nos ponían un pequeño especial sobre la dieta que seguía Chicote para que se nos quedara grabado a fuego cual era la dieta buena. Un programa objetivo habría dedicado más o menos el mismo tiempo a cada dieta a examinar, habría puesto sujetos más o menos similares, etc algo que no ocurrió en ese programa.

La pauta de alimentación diaria típica del supuesto paleo era un café por la mañana, carne por el mediodía y tortilla francesa con tomate por la noche, si lo hizo o no lo hizo así en el fondo da igual porque eso es lo que nos vendieron en la televisión y lo que quieren que la gente crea.

Eso no es paleo, eso es dieta hiperproteica y además también mal hecha.

Lo que está claro es que el programa estaba teledirigido hacia la propaganda de la llamada dieta mediterránea porque incluso antes de haber pasado el análisis (fué la última analizada en el programa) ya se la estaban vendiendo a todos los demás a dieta como la ideal y la que tenían que seguir el resto de su vida. ¿Tú en eso ves algo de imparcialidad y análisis serio?

¿Podrías decirme cual es el jamón El Pozo que sueles comprar?

Y a ver si contestas a lo que te preguntan alguna vez ¿Cual es tu explicación razonable de que Chicote tuviera más tiempo para su dieta y que nos ocultaran datos sobre su analítica?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 14:43 ----------




sada dijo:


> *Ayer después de caminar 5 km y 1 hora de taebo comer leche de coco con café 1 huevo con jamón de tapa comida 1 chuleta de ternera con setas a la plancha y espárragos y a la noche ensalada de tomate con aceitunas mozarella queso fuera pimientos y vinagreta hoy peso medio kilo más . 67,6
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 09:37 ----------
> 
> Agggggggggggg*



Con eso que dices comer y además haciendo ejercicio es imposible engordar medio kilo de grasa en un día, tampoco de músculo porque si eres capaz de ganar medio kilo de músculo en un día y siendo mujer practica culturismo que te vas a ganar de sobra la vida con ello. Algún cable tienes por ahí que te hace contacto y que te hace fluctuar de peso.

Alguna hormona, sodio, o tienes algún tipo de resistencia a la insulina y no lo sabes, o bebes menos líquido del que necesitas etc. Desde aquí no lo puedo saber pero ese peso que ganas de un día para otro grasa no es, eso lo tengo claro.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 15:15 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El Pozo, una de las mayores mierdas industriales y químicas del mundo, comida paleo, ay que me parto! No se cansa de hacer el ridículo!*



Yo el jamón me lo traigo de Teruel, natural y poco salado, de 10 a 15 euros kilo según la época. Cuando bajo de ver a la familia siempre me desvío a la sierra de Teruel para el jamón y después a La Alcarria a cargar miel.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Está claro que yo ahí no estaba pero contaron la pauta diaria que seguían cada uno en su dieta y entre cada explicación nos ponían un pequeño especial sobre la dieta que seguía Chicote para que se nos quedara grabado a fuego cual era la dieta buena. Un programa objetivo habría dedicado más o menos el mismo tiempo a cada dieta a examinar, habría puesto sujetos más o menos similares, etc algo que no ocurrió en ese programa.
> 
> La pauta de alimentación diaria típica del supuesto paleo era un café por la mañana, carne por el mediodía y tortilla francesa con tomate por la noche, si lo hizo o no lo hizo así en el fondo da igual porque eso es lo que nos vendieron en la televisión y lo que quieren que la gente crea.
> 
> ...



Es el jamón curado El Pozo selección, pero si lo compras a un particular mejor para ti. De los del súper, es de los pocos que no le han puesto azúcar, además es accesible en precio.
La miel la compro a un particular.
En cuanto a lo de Chicote es que es de cajón. Él es la estrella, él es el que da audiencia, no se.... que es lo que ves raro...
La analítica? Ni puta idea, pero si fuera con tan mala intención como insinuas, ya ves lo que les costaría falsificarla o modificarla a su antojo.
Y ya me dirás que no te respondo.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 15:35 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El Pozo, una de las mayores mierdas industriales y químicas del mundo, comida paleo, ay que me parto! No se cansa de hacer el ridículo!



Pero es que no sabes ni leer. De El Pozo sólo compro el jamón serrano, pero vamos si me dices una marca del súper mas sana, vas y me lo dices, que soy todo oídos.
Y contestame, anda. Qué marca puedo comprar mas sana de jamón serrano en el súper??? A ser posible que no me cueste 40 euros el kilo o que tenga que cargar con la pata entera.
Venga, intentelo, ánimo. :XX: que el ridículo ya lo hiciste en otro ámbito que no voy a nombrar por ser off-topic.


----------



## sada (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Está claro que yo ahí no estaba pero contaron la pauta diaria que seguían cada uno en su dieta y entre cada explicación nos ponían un pequeño especial sobre la dieta que seguía Chicote para que se nos quedara grabado a fuego cual era la dieta buena. Un programa objetivo habría dedicado más o menos el mismo tiempo a cada dieta a examinar, habría puesto sujetos más o menos similares, etc algo que no ocurrió en ese programa.
> 
> La pauta de alimentación diaria típica del supuesto paleo era un café por la mañana, carne por el mediodía y tortilla francesa con tomate por la noche, si lo hizo o no lo hizo así en el fondo da igual porque eso es lo que nos vendieron en la televisión y lo que quieren que la gente crea.
> 
> ...



Como se puede saber si uno tiene resistencia a la insulina¿


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 Sep 2016)

¿Se puede perder peso comiendo pizza? | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> Como se puede saber si uno tiene resistencia a la insulina¿



Con análisis de sangre de tu médico lo sabrás al 100%, pero desconzco si la seguridad social lo hace a petición del paciente.
Luego hay síntomas como si te cuesta perder peso, tienes la tensión alta, la glucosa y los tigliceridos te dan altos, te mareas a menudo...

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 16:20 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿Se puede perder peso comiendo pizza? | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS



Se puede perder peso hasta comiendo gominolas, luego está ya lo saludable que sea.
Lo del índice glucémico y la carga glucemica es muy interesante y a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Sep 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Un gran hilo, cosas muy interesantes y utiles.
> 
> Pero lo del bebe paleo es de traca.....vergüenza ajena.



Hay que leer un poco mejor las cosas.
Tengo un par de compañeros que siguen las pautas paleo, tanto ellos como sus mujeres. Y los dos han sido padres durante el año pasado.
Pues bien, los niños, punto por punto, han cumplido con los puntos del artículo del bebé paleo.
Lo que pasa que nos quedamos con la "anécdota" de que si nacen con los ojos abiertos o no.
Un niño "no paleo" se hincha a harinas y azúcares (aunque no tendría porqué). Como ya hemos comentado desde el post 1 de este hilo, las harinas no son un alimento para el ser humano ni son precisamente nutritivas. Con lo cual, el niño al cabo de poco nos vuelve a pedir comida. Con lo cual es normal que el niño, cada 2-3 horas esté berreando. Cuando lo normal, sería darle alimentos para humanos, con lo cual iría más saciado y no estarían pidiendo gasolina otra vez al cabo de poco. 
Pero vivimos en un mundo en que lo normal es:
- Niños que se despiertan cada 3 horas para comer
- Niños regordetes, con brazos y dedos que parecen longanizas. 

Pues no, lo normal no es eso.
Lo normal, es que un niño haga vida de adulto (atendiendo a sus características), y que tenga cierta acumulación de grasa en culo y piernas. 
Que ande antes del primer año de vida. Que duerma de un tirón...
Eso es lo normal, durante los últimos millones de años.

Pero claro, luego te dice el pediatra, que el primer alimento que debe comer un niño (después del destete), tienen que ser precisamente los cereales.
Y ahí tienes las mamás:
- leches de todo tipo con galletitas ahí metidas
- tortillita + pan
- galletitas con dinosaurus
- zumos de mierdangas con cereales
- yogures danone-mierdas con cereales y azúcares
- potitos de todo tipo con azúcares

Y claro, luego es lo normal ver bebés hinchados, con su papada, embutidos en el sofá que son incapaces de moverse, despertándose cada 3 horas, con cólicos, cacas líquidas, diarreas.... PERO ESO ES LO NORMAL COÑO!!!!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Sep 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿Se puede perder peso comiendo pizza? | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS



Lo he leído, es uno patético intento, que seguro tendrá éxito entre los tonticos manipulables de siempre, de desviarnos hacia los granos integrales, vamos de salvar la industria que les paga la publicidad, sin hacer mención al papel de las grasas saludables en ningún momento, ya que todos sabemos son el demonio hecho gastronomía. Más de lo mismo, que asco dan!


----------



## zapatitos (11 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Como se puede saber si uno tiene resistencia a la insulina¿*



Lo que pasa con la resistencia a la insulina es que sus efectos secundarios típicos como somnolencia, mareos o hipertensión son muy comunes a un montón de problemas así que por síntomas no se saca nada en claro. 

La forma definitiva de saberlo es que te hagan la *Prueba de la Tolerancia a la Glucosa* (no confundir con la Prueba de Glucosa en Ayunas) pero esa no la suelen hacer nunca.

Una forma casera de sacarlo y muy sencilla es la siguiente:

Dividiendo tus triglicéridos entre tu HDL (Colesterol Bueno) y viendo el valor que te da:

*Menor o Igual a 1`5*: Valor ideal y muy buena sensibilidad a la insulina
.
*1`51 a 2*: Valor óptimo y buena sensibilidad a la insulina.

*2`1 a 4*: Ya hay cierta resistencia a la insulina.

*4´1 o +*: Fuerte resistencia a la insulina y muy alto riesgo cardiovascular.

Ejemplo: Tienes 150 de Triglicéridos y 50 de HDL, el resultado es 3 y que aunque no estás todavía mal muy mal camino llevas como sigas así.

Saludos.


----------



## butricio (11 Sep 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Con lo que expones, una persona que ayuna hasta el mediodia, si al levantarse hace algo de cardio como 15-20 min de estatica y luego algo mas intenso como series de dominadas, flexiones, abdominales, cuerda, etc..
> 
> Parece que practicamente agotara las reservas de glucogeno hepaticas y musculares y empezara a quemar grasa mayoritariamente?
> 
> O empezara a consumir musculo mayormente?



Dependrá a la intensidad a la que trabajes y la demanda de energia que solicites.

Las grasas son energia "mala",tu cuerpo tirará de ella para esfuerzos leves y moderados,si lo llevas al máximo necesita mas energia que la que puede aportar las grasas.

Por eso se dice que se adelgaza mas andando a ritmo ligero que corriendo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (11 Sep 2016)

A mi pareja su *endocrina* le detectó la resistencia a la insulina por síntomas clínicos, nada de analíticas ni pruebas. 
- alteraciones de la regla (ella tiene SOP,y en un 80% de los caso viene por la RI)
- tendencia brutal a engordar y con mucha dificultad a adelgazar
- antecedentes familiares de diabetes
- acantosis nigricans
- cintura de más de 88 cm
- acrocordones
- como puntos rojos en la piel
- subidas y bajadas bestias de azucar

y seguro que me dejo algo más...


----------



## lewis (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que pasa con la resistencia a la insulina es que sus efectos secundarios típicos como somnolencia, mareos o hipertensión son muy comunes a un montón de problemas así que por síntomas no se saca nada en claro.
> 
> La forma definitiva de saberlo es que te hagan la *Prueba de la Tolerancia a la Glucosa* (no confundir con la Prueba de Glucosa en Ayunas) pero esa no la suelen hacer nunca.
> 
> ...



Mi hermana tenía *3'5* pero a raíz de tomar pastillas del colesterol le ha bajado a menos de *1* ¿Esto como se interpretaría, ya no tiene resistencia?


----------



## zapatitos (11 Sep 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Mi hermana tenía *3'5* pero a raíz de tomar pastillas del colesterol le ha bajado a menos de *1* ¿Esto como se interpretaría, ya no tiene resistencia?



¿Qué cifras tiene tu hermana?

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que pasa con la resistencia a la insulina es que sus efectos secundarios típicos como somnolencia, mareos o hipertensión son muy comunes a un montón de problemas así que por síntomas no se saca nada en claro.
> 
> La f
> orma definitiva de saberlo es que te hagan la *Prueba de la Tolerancia a la Glucosa* (no confundir con la Prueba de Glucosa en Ayunas) pero esa no la suelen hacer nunca.
> ...



Análisis de abril.... Trigliceridos 48 :: hdl 84 :: ::

Esta semana me hago otros a ver qué sale, ya lo pondré.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Sep 2016)

butricio dijo:


> Dependrá a la intensidad a la que trabajes y la demanda de energia que solicites.
> 
> Las grasas son energia "mala",tu cuerpo tirará de ella para esfuerzos leves y moderados,si lo llevas al máximo necesita mas energia que la que puede aportar las grasas.
> 
> Por eso se dice que se adelgaza mas andando a ritmo ligero que corriendo.



Vaya tela, sueltas una parida como un piano (ademas te la crees) y el mundo sigue rodando.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Sep 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Análisis de abril.... Trigliceridos 48 :: hdl 84 :: ::
> 
> Esta semana me hago otros a ver qué sale, ya lo pondré.*



A mí también me toca hacerme un análisis pero lo estoy estirando porque no tengo ganas de ver a la médica y que me toque las narices que si estás gordo, porque no te tomas las pirulas, quien es aquí el médico tú o yo :

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 21:13 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *Es el jamón curado El Pozo selección, pero si lo compras a un particular mejor para ti. De los del súper, es de los pocos que no le han puesto azúcar, además es accesible en precio.
> La miel la compro a un particular.
> En cuanto a lo de Chicote es que es de cajón. Él es la estrella, él es el que da audiencia, no se.... que es lo que ves raro...
> La analítica? Ni puta idea, pero si fuera con tan mala intención como insinuas, ya ves lo que les costaría falsificarla o modificarla a su antojo.
> Y ya me dirás que no te respondo..*



Falsificar analíticas es más complejo de lo que tú te piensas, lo más lógico es pensar que algo no cuadraba bien en esas analíticas y se optó por no ponerlas. Es ilógico que en un programa hecho para mayor lucimiento de la dieta mediterránea no te enseñen las analíticas si han mejorado para resaltar aún más que la dieta mediterránea es la más maravillosa de todas. 

¿O tú eso lo ves lógico, no poner las analíticas de Chicote si están perfectas?

Saludos.


----------



## malibux (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que pasa con la resistencia a la insulina es que sus efectos secundarios típicos como somnolencia, mareos o hipertensión son muy comunes a un montón de problemas así que por síntomas no se saca nada en claro.
> 
> La forma definitiva de saberlo es que te hagan la *Prueba de la Tolerancia a la Glucosa* (no confundir con la Prueba de Glucosa en Ayunas) pero esa no la suelen hacer nunca.
> 
> ...



Alguna fuente donde se pueda comprobar esa sencilla regla??


----------



## zapatitos (11 Sep 2016)

butricio dijo:


> *Dependrá a la intensidad a la que trabajes y la demanda de energia que solicites.
> 
> Las grasas son energia "mala",tu cuerpo tirará de ella para esfuerzos leves y moderados,si lo llevas al máximo necesita mas energia que la que puede aportar las grasas.
> 
> Por eso se dice que se adelgaza mas andando a ritmo ligero que corriendo.*



En la vida vas a adelgazar más andando a paso ligero que corriendo. Y ya no te digo nada si corres haciendo sprints, fartlek, aceleraciones o corriendo por cuestas. En solo 15-20 minutos haciendo eso has trabajado más que en dos horas andando a ritmo ligero.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mí también me toca hacerme un análisis pero lo estoy estirando porque no tengo ganas de ver a la médica y que me toque las narices que si estás gordo, porque no te tomas las pirulas, quien es aquí el médico tú o yo :
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Pero estas gordo¿?


----------



## PATITOXXL (11 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya tela, sueltas una parida como un piano (ademas te la crees) y el mundo sigue rodando.







Afortunadamente el mundo es a prueba de tonterías, porque menudo hilo llevamos.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Sep 2016)

malibux dijo:


> *Alguna fuente donde se pueda comprobar esa sencilla regla??*



Este si no me equivoco es el primer estudio que se hizo sobre la relación TGL/HDL con la resistencia a la insulina, se hizo en 2011:

*http://www.medigraphic.com/pdfs/circir/cc-2011/cc112e.pdf*

A partir de ahí se hicieron otros cuantos estudios. No es una regla exacta sino una referencia.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 21:39 ----------




sada dijo:


> *Pero estas gordo¿?*



Que voy a estar gordo, lo que pasa es que me mide y me pesa la enfermera y cuando se lo pasa a la médica esta hace el cálculo del IMC y le sale que tengo 30 que según sus tablas es Sobrepeso. Alguna vez me han entrado ganas de quedarme en pelotas delante de ella y preguntarle, tú crees que un gordo tiene este cuerpo pero tampoco es plan. Así que agacho las orejas, le digo que si a todo y que voy a comer menos y sigo con lo mío hasta la siguiente.

Saludos.


----------



## lewis (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Qué cifras tiene tu hermana?
> 
> Saludos.



El fin de semana que viene las pongo, está de viaje, del anterior y del nuevo.
Total, HDL, LDL y triglicéridos.


----------



## merkawoman (11 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hay que leer un poco mejor las cosas.
> Tengo un par de compañeros que siguen las pautas paleo, tanto ellos como sus mujeres. Y los dos han sido padres durante el año pasado.
> Pues bien, los niños, punto por punto, han cumplido con los puntos del artículo del bebé paleo.
> Lo que pasa que nos quedamos con la "anécdota" de que si nacen con los ojos abiertos o no.
> ...



::::::::::

No se puede poner en un mismo saco bebes, niños y preadolescentes, me gustaria ver la reaccion de la gente si hubieran sido veganos o jipis antivacunacion.


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Falsificar analíticas es más complejo de lo que tú te piensas, lo más lógico es pensar que algo no cuadraba bien en esas analíticas y se optó por no ponerlas. Es ilógico que en un programa hecho para mayor lucimiento de la dieta mediterránea no te enseñen las analíticas si han mejorado para resaltar aún más que la dieta mediterránea es la más maravillosa de todas.
> 
> ¿O tú eso lo ves lógico, no poner las analíticas de Chicote si están perfectas?
> 
> Saludos.



Falsificar una analítica en un programa de televisión en diferido es difícil?
No lo veo, la verdad. Con los contactos que tienen qué les cuesta pedirle a uno de los miles laboratorios que pongan las cifras dentro del límite ya sea tomando los datos de una persona sana o directamente falsificandolos?
Es que no le veo la dificultad, la verdad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Falsificar una analítica en un programa de televisión en diferido es difícil?
> No lo veo, la verdad. Con los contactos que tienen qué les cuesta pedirle a uno de los miles laboratorios que pongan las cifras dentro del límite ya sea tomando los datos de una persona sana o directamente falsificandolos?
> Es que no le veo la dificultad, la verdad.



Jojojojo... Tú no descansas eh? Te voy a invitar a una cenita que tengo con amigos todos los años, cada uno de mis amigos busca a uno "como tú" y tb lo invita. ¿Lo pillas? Que te lo explique alguien...:XX::XX:

Ya me gustaría a mí ser el testigo o médico de esa falsificación analítica para vendérselo a la competencia de A3, me iba a hace rico y, claro los de a3 son gilipollas y se la van a jugar cuando es mucho más fácil no decirlo, total dado el CI de algunos el programa lo podría haber manejado Coco el de Barrio Sésamo y no pasaría nada...


----------



## Rauxa (11 Sep 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> ::::::::::
> 
> No se puede poner en un mismo saco bebes, niños y preadolescentes, me gustaria ver la reaccion de la gente si hubieran sido veganos o jipis antivacunacion.



Estás entendiendo lo que quieres.

A ti te parece normal que un bebé lo estén hinchado a cereales y potitos como primeros alimentos a introducir y por ende que ese niño esté regordete, se despierte cada 3 horas, cacas líquidas, cólicos...

Para mi eso no es lo normal. 
Si alimentáramos a los bebés como antaño (entendiendo que ese niño no tuviera escasez alimentaria), los niños de hoy día no tendrían los problemas que tienen.

Gusto da ver esos niños, andar a los 6 meses, durmiendo como lirones y sin mayores problemas que los de un niño que aún no habla y es dependiente al 100% de los padres.


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2016)

butricio dijo:


> Dependrá a la intensidad a la que trabajes y la demanda de energia que solicites.
> 
> Las grasas son energia "mala",tu cuerpo tirará de ella para esfuerzos leves y moderados,si lo llevas al máximo necesita mas energia que la que puede aportar las grasas.
> 
> Por eso se dice que se adelgaza mas andando a ritmo ligero que corriendo.



Me suena a leyenda urbana. Puedo entender que te sirva si no has hecho nunca deporte, pero luego hay que sorprender al cuerpo metiéndole cera, porque sino se acostumbra.
Si es trotar 10 minutos o andar a paso ligero cinco horas, no te digo que funcione mas lo segundo.
Pero por regla general el ejercicio de alta intensidad es lo que funciona.
Media hora a tope es mejor que dos horas trotando, además de que es mas sano.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 22:14 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Jojojojo... Tú no descansas eh? Te voy a invitar a una cenita que tengo con amigos todos los años, cada uno de mis amigos busca a uno "como tú" y tb lo invita. ¿Lo pillas? Que te lo explique alguien...:XX::XX:
> 
> Ya me gustaría a mí ser el testigo o médico de esa falsificación analítica para vendérselo a la competencia de A3, me iba a hace rico y, claro los de a3 son gilipollas y se la van a jugar cuando es mucho más fácil no decirlo, total dado el CI de algunos el programa lo podría haber manejado Coco el de Barrio Sésamo y no pasaría nada...



Pero vamos a ver melón. No dices tú mismo que hay médicos son unos vendidos? Ahora resulta que son súper honrado? Aparte de que para un análisis no se necesita un médico.
La doctora que salía y no recomendaba el alto consumo de grasas de la dieta paleo según tú era una vendida, y ahora es hiper legal?
Macho, aclarate llevas un cacao mental de impresión.
Hala vete a los círculos de Podemos, atontao :XX: (perdón por el off-topic)
Éste owned te lo comes calentito, figura


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Me suena a leyenda urbana. Puedo entender que te sirva si no has hecho nunca deporte, pero luego hay que sorprender al cuerpo metiéndole cera, porque sino se acostumbra.
> Si es trotar 10 minutos o andar a paso ligero cinco horas, no te digo que funcione mas lo segundo.
> Pero por regla general el ejercicio de alta intensidad es lo que funciona.
> Media hora a tope es mejor que dos horas trotando, además de que es mas sano.
> ...



Entiendes lo que te sale de la polla, te llevo a la cena fijo!::

A ver, come nabos, una cosa es que una vendida hable de las delicias de la dieta come panes y otra muy distinta es falsificar una analítica donde un grupo de comunicación se la juega, aún así no espero que lo entiendas, seguramente tengas el cerebro lleno de gluten y hay que disculpártelo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mí también me toca hacerme un análisis pero lo estoy estirando porque no tengo ganas de ver a la médica y que me toque las narices que si estás gordo, porque no te tomas las pirulas, quien es aquí el médico tú o yo :
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



A ver sin ser muy listo, es obvio que al gorrino cebon de chicote a los dos meses con una perdida de kilos nada espectacular, los niveles no le habrian mejorado una mierda y optaron por no ponerlo.

Si sigues teniendo alimentos inflamatorios en tu dieta pues no corriges ni colesterol ni transaminasas. No digo que a largo plazo si ya que al menos le limitan las cantidades, pero en dos meses ni de coña.

En cambio al animal que pusieron a hacer la paleo hiperproteica en cinco semanas, que no es nada, se veia alguna mejora, y eso haciendola mal.


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Entiendes lo que te sale de la polla, te llevo a la cena fijo!::
> 
> A ver, come nabos, una cosa es que una vendida hable de las delicias de la dieta come panes y otra muy distinta es falsificar una analítica donde un grupo de comunicación se la juega, aún así no espero que lo entiendas, seguramente tengas el cerebro lleno de gluten y hay que disculpártelo.



Falsificar una analítica es difícil a un medio de comunicación tan poderoso en su propio programa? 
No será que a la famosa cena te llevan invitado a ti, y no te has dado ni cuenta?
Joder, es que es hasta ridículo. Si hasta serás de los que piensan que las torres gemelas fueron dinamitadas y ahora dices que no se puede cambiar los datos de un folio ::


----------



## zapatitos (11 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Falsificar una analítica en un programa de televisión en diferido es difícil?
> No lo veo, la verdad. Con los contactos que tienen qué les cuesta pedirle a uno de los miles laboratorios que pongan las cifras dentro del límite ya sea tomando los datos de una persona sana o directamente falsificandolos?
> Es que no le veo la dificultad, la verdad.*



Tú ya se que no lo ves pero yo si lo veo, porque falsificar un documento de historial clínico es un delito tipificado en el Código Penal y como en tantas cosas siempre queda un rastro, si hay una denuncia o filtración ya te metes en complicaciones innecesarias, de las que te libras con lo que han hecho que es una ocultación del historial que eso no está tipificado como delito.

Y en caso de filtración o de protestas siempre puedes recurrir al típico "es que se nos olvidó ponerlo, fué un error"

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Sep 2016)

Las Torres Gemelas fueron dinamitadas por el gobierno USA.


----------



## merkawoman (11 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Estás entendiendo lo que quieres.
> 
> A ti te parece normal que un bebé lo estén hinchado a cereales y potitos como primeros alimentos a introducir y por ende que ese niño esté regordete, se despierte cada 3 horas, cacas líquidas, cólicos...
> 
> ...




A ver....parece ser que hay indicios mas que suficientes que la dieta paleo esta doblando los pilares de muchas creencias fuertemente arraigadas a dia de hoy.

De aqui a su universalizacion y aferracion dogmatica al estilo de vida paleo me parece que hay un trecho.

Lo siguiente: una seccion paleo en decathlon y si no al tiempo....


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Jojojojo... Tú no descansas eh? Te voy a invitar a una cenita que tengo con amigos todos los años, cada uno de mis amigos busca a uno "como tú" y tb lo invita. ¿Lo pillas? Que te lo explique alguien...:XX::XX:
> 
> Ya me gustaría a mí ser el testigo o médico de esa falsificación analítica para vendérselo a la competencia de A3, me iba a hace rico y, claro los de a3 son gilipollas y se la van a jugar cuando es mucho más fácil no decirlo, total dado el CI de algunos el programa lo podría haber manejado Coco el de Barrio Sésamo y no pasaría nada...



Evidentemente la manipulacion consiste en poner los datos que interesan y omitir los que no interesan, asi nunca les pueden decir que han mentido con datos falsos. Eso es de primero de conspiraciones.

Lo de los dos meses de chicote ni mas ni menos que con lo gorrinete que es y trabajando rodeado de comida, con las dietas oficiales tienes hambre a todas horas. Esos cereales tan sanos que le meten en la dieta le dan hambre a las tres horas. Es lo que tienen los picos de insulina.

Picaria y pecaria mas de una y mas de dos veces. A las cinco semanas no habria perdido mucho peso y le dieron una prorroga.

Aunque redujese la ingesta de cereales cualquier problema de las analiticas seguian ahi despues de dos meses. No lo ponemos y en paz. Con la doctora diciendo lo malo malisimo que es la paleo ya habia suficiente.

La idea estaba clara habia que poner la paleo al mismo nivel que los veganos con sus pastillitas de suplementos y otras dietas de cuatro chalados. 

Que haya gente que diga que comer mierda procesada es malo no interesa y hay que desactivarlo.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Sep 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> ::::::::::
> 
> *No se puede poner en un mismo saco bebes, niños y preadolescentes, me gustaria ver la reaccion de la gente si hubieran sido veganos o jipis antivacunacion.*



Si se puede porque yo desde bien crío comía lo mismo que mis padres y como se puede comprobar no me morí por eso. Cuando era crío no supe lo que era una papilla, ni una leche de iniciación, ni un potito, ni un yogur ni nada por el estilo y que yo sepa no me pasó nada por eso. Comía lo que había en casa y punto.

Lo de las leches de iniciación, potitos, papillas y similares es solo otro negocio más. Es más, desde que se han popularizado los críos salen cada vez mas débiles y más tontos, pasan más tiempo en el médico que en su casa.

Es mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (12 Sep 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> A ver....parece ser que hay indicios mas que suficientes que la dieta paleo esta doblando los pilares de muchas creencias fuertemente arraigadas a dia de hoy.
> 
> De aqui a su universalizacion y aferracion dogmatica al estilo de vida paleo me parece que hay un trecho.
> 
> Lo siguiente: una seccion paleo en decathlon y si no al tiempo....



Es que no se trata de marcar una tendencia para irse al extremo (en definitiva el concepto paleo cada uno lo entiende a su manera), sino de marcar unas pautas que nos son evolutivas.

Cuando tenga un hijo lo tengo claro:
En casa comerá lo mismo que yo y mi pareja 95% paleo. No le voy a comprar potitos, mientras yo mismo le pueda hacer los purés. Y el pan es algo que no entra en mi casa desde hace más de 7 años.

A partir de ahí; soy consciente de que por su bien más le vale adaptarse a "lo que hay", así que cuando se vaya con sus abuelos, tíos o con quien sea, que coma lo que le den: pan, chuches, natillas.... Que ni me voy a molestar.

Mientras yo pueda controlar lo que coma en mi casa, ya estará comiendo un 80% mejor de lo que yo comí en su momento.


----------



## Dabicito (12 Sep 2016)

el potito viene a ser lo que la fabada litoral a una fabada de verdad, está bien como solución de emergencia, algo puntual. 

Veo bien que se quiera mejorar la calidad de los carbohidratos, pero quitar cereales completamente es contraproducente porque gracias a su energía se puede llevar una actividad física intensa, y una actividad física intensa sirve tanto para los que quieren estar fitness como para los que quieren adelgazar.

El razonamiento del pan es absurdo, no entra en mi casa y me va muy bien, es como si yo digo que en mi casa no entra el queso y me va muy bien, por tanto es malo. No sé si se me entiende, comiendo pan en el desayuno te iría igual de bien. Lo importante es el conjunto de la dieta de todo el día.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Sep 2016)

My two cents sobre alimentación infantil:

Mi retoño tomó exclusivamente pecho hasta los 6 meses, y jamás probó la fórmula.

Cuando mi santa tuvo que volver a la _plantación_, mi bebé paleo comía purés de verduras con algo de carne, purés de fruta y alguna que otra papilla de cereales hecha con leche materna.

En la guardería tenían cocinera, por lo que toda la comida era casera. Desde bien pronto (más o menos un año), la niña come del plato de sus padres vayamos a donde vayamos.

Incluso cuando no hacía falta: contando con 15 meses estábamos de mariscada, a ella le habíamos dado su puré por aquello de que el marisco nos parecía un poco fuerte, y en un despiste agarró una pinza de buey de mar y se puso a buscar por dónde se comía aquello... Las miradas de la concurrencia no tenían precio.

Desde *el primer mes* la niña dormía al menos 5-6 horas del tirón, y NUNCA ha dado guerra para dormir. Anduvo antes del año, y de siempre ha sabido más que los ratones coloraos, la jodía.

En una ocasión, una señora mayor conocida de mi madre, al ver a la niña, le dijo "toma sólo pecho ¿no? Es que a los niños de pecho se los ve a la legua. Están más lustrosos, más prietos, más espabilados, les brillan más los ojos..." Añado que mi santa, tal vez por extraordinara suerte en la lotería genética (o tal vez no) de toda la vida ha tenido un físico envidiable, por lo que considera la grasofobia imperante "una gilipollez" y come como una lima. Que es lo que hace falta para dar buena leche.

DISCLAIMER: olviden lo del paleo, porque yo lo he descubierto hace dos telediarios. Todo lo que he relatado lo hicimos *porque nos parecía lo más lógico y saludable*, no porque lo dijera ningún gurú nutricional. Pero a la luz del artículo que se ha enlazado, me planteo si lo que considerábamos "suerte" (hay gente que lleva LUSTROS sin dormir del tirón porque los niños duermen mal) no será consecuencia de la alimentación... 
Y tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Se fuerza a los niños a comer sin hambre (se tienen que acabar el biberón por cojones, aunque no lo quieran) alimentos de absorción rápida que les hacen volver a tener hambre al poco rato ¿Cómo van a aprender a dormir y dejar dormir? Las madres, con una ansiedad heredada de tiempos más duros, tienen que ver a sus bebés rollizos, qué coño, GORDOS. Y con la incertidumbre de si el bebé se queda con hambre con el pecho (cosa que sucede SI LA MADRE NO COME BIEN), o de cuánto ha comido (pues hasta estar saciado, claro: mamar cuesta esfuerzo, así que cuando el niño no quiere más, para), el biberón PARECE la panacea.

Pero no para el niño, no. Para la tranquilidad de la MADRE.


----------



## sada (12 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Este si no me equivoco es el primer estudio que se hizo sobre la relación TGL/HDL con la resistencia a la insulina, se hizo en 2011:
> 
> *http://www.medigraphic.com/pdfs/circir/cc-2011/cc112e.pdf*
> 
> ...



igual habrías de subir una foto aquí... y te hacemos un reconocimiento :8:


----------



## Cormac (12 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> My two cents sobre alimentación infantil:
> 
> Mi retoño tomó exclusivamente pecho hasta los 6 meses, y jamás probó la fórmula.
> 
> ...



En nuestro caso lo mismo. Desde el principio se le dio leche materna y había que despertarla los primeros días para darle su toma. Sólo tomó leche materna. Tengo un bote de Nestle comprado sin abrir de emergencia por sin un día por lo que fuera no pudiera haber tomado leche materna
Pero es que esto es lo que te recomiendan los pediatras. Nosotros estuvimos en dos, tanto en el público como el privado.
Luego están las mujeres que por lo que sea no pueden dar el pecho y ya no les queda mas remedio o tendrán que acudir al banco de leche.
También tengo amigos que con sus hijos han seguido las mismas pautas y no han podido pegar ojo durante meses, con los cólicos del bebé. Yo creo que es una cuestión mas de suerte.
A la guardería les dejabamos un biberón lleno con leche materna sacada con un sacaleches.
Le fuimos introduciendo alimentos, entre ellos cereales, según nos dijo la pediatra, para comprobar si era alérgica a algo.
A día de hoy tiene un índice percentil del 95% en altura. De cada 100 bebés sólo hay cinco mas altos a su edad y hasta la fecha súper sana.
También os digo que no sabe lo que es una golosina, ni un churro, ni chistorra, ni una hamburguesa, ni salsa rara.
Los putos fritos, como empanadillas y croquetas sí, pero porque por desgracia se las dan en el menú de la guardería.
Pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Sep 2016)

Entonces mejor alimentación con mas grasas buenas (viendo el otro día e summit paleo, decía un médico que un cerdo de bellota es un olivo andante), la composición de la leche materna es mejor y por ende más nutritiva? Hay algún estudio que se vea eso?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Veo bien que se quiera mejorar la calidad de los carbohidratos, pero quitar cereales completamente es contraproducente porque gracias a su energía se puede llevar una actividad física intensa, y una actividad física intensa sirve tanto para los que quieren estar fitness como para los que quieren adelgazar.



No entiendo muy bien qué quieres decir con eso de "mejorar la calidad de los hidratos". Define calidad. Desde luego, tus intervenciones en hilo apoyan, una tras otra, la teoría del balance energético. Según esa teoría da exactamente igual la "calidad" (sea lo que sea esto) de los hidratos de carbono. Una caloría es una caloría y da igual que proceda de hidratos de uno u otro tipo, o de grasas o de proteínas. Igualmente tampoco tengo noticia de que haya datos sólidos sobre qué hidratos de carbono son "de mejor calidad" para el ser humano.

Lo que afirmas de la actividad física intensa y la energía que proporcionan los cereales, así formulado, es directamente FALSO. Pero es que aquí se han dado todo tipo de motivos para evitar las harinas de cereales y los azúcares. En general, por la respuesta hormonal que producen dichos alimentos (insulina, leptina, grelina) COSA QUE NADA TIENE QUE VER CON LA ACTIVIDAD FÍSICA. Pero en fin 





Dabicito dijo:


> El razonamiento del pan es absurdo, no entra en mi casa y me va muy bien, es como si yo digo que en mi casa no entra el queso y me va muy bien, por tanto es malo. No sé si se me entiende, comiendo pan en el desayuno te iría igual de bien. Lo importante es el conjunto de la dieta de todo el día.



No, amigo, por aquí sí que no paso. Se han dado MULTITUD de motivos en el hilo para desaconsejar BASAR LA DIETA EN PAN (HARINAS), que es lo que nos recomiendan desde estamentos oficiales. Se han dado decenas y decenas de motivos, y uno de ellos no es "no como pan porque me sienta mal". ¿No sabes leer?


----------



## Cormac (12 Sep 2016)

Panko21 dijo:


> Entonces mejor alimentación con mas grasas buenas (viendo el otro día e summit paleo, decía un médico que un cerdo de bellota es un olivo andante), la composición de la leche materna es mejor y por ende más nutritiva? Hay algún estudio que se vea eso?



Sí, hay unanimidad, de que a día de hoy no hay nada mejor que la leche materna. Es la que le da mas defensas al organismo.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Sep 2016)

globos dijo:


> *La fuerza y energía explosiva que te da un chute de azúcar e insulina de las harinas refinadas es evidente y se nota un montón, otra cosa son las dietas de abuso que hemos tenido durante la mayor parte de nuestra vida.
> 
> Al dejar las harinas refinadas he perdido claramente fuerza y resistencia explosiva, y eso cualquier novicio en estas dietas lo nota, como nota que esta menos inflamado, más delgado y no tiene malas digestiones, es tomarme 4 tostadas con aceite y vuelvo a la fuerza y explosividad anteriores y lo noto levantando peso y hablo de varios kilos y muchísimas repeticiones, pero realmente me compensa, pues no.*



Eso mismo llevo diciendo ya hace bastante tiempo y no veas el montón de críticas que me he llevado de los gurús que pretenden hacer creer a la gente que se puede llevar una dieta baja en carbohidratos y azúcares y batir marcas como si nada.

Más azúcar más rendimiento deportivo, no hay color.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Sep 2016)

globos dijo:


> La fuerza y energía explosiva que te da un chute de azúcar e insulina de las harinas refinadas es evidente y se nota un montón, otra cosa son las dietas de abuso que hemos tenido durante la mayor parte de nuestra vida.
> 
> Al dejar las harinas refinadas he perdido claramente fuerza y resistencia explosiva, y eso cualquier novicio en estas dietas lo nota, como nota que esta menos inflamado, más delgado y no tiene malas digestiones, es tomarme 4 tostadas con aceite y vuelvo a la fuerza y explosividad anteriores y lo noto levantando peso y hablo de varios kilos y muchísimas repeticiones, pero realmente me compensa, pues no.



No estoy de acuerdo. Pero lo cierto es que no tengo ningún argumento, más allá de mi propia experiencia. Yo no he notado ni pérdida de fuerza ni de explosividad. Por otro lado, prescindir de harinas y azúcar no es igual a prescindir de hidratos. Por ejemplo podrías comer patata cocida y no sería ni harina ni azúcar, pero tendría un perfil nutricional parecido a eso que buscas. O arroz, para el caso.

No obstante, creo que para afirmar que las harinas mejoran el rendimiento deportivo (que puede ser) haría falta referencias a algún estudio, o algo...


----------



## butricio (12 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya tela, sueltas una parida como un piano (ademas te la crees) y el mundo sigue rodando.



Correr o caminar para bajar de peso: ¿qué es mejor?

Majadero

---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 13:45 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> En la vida vas a adelgazar más andando a paso ligero que corriendo. Y ya no te digo nada si corres haciendo sprints, fartlek, aceleraciones o corriendo por cuestas. En solo 15-20 minutos haciendo eso has trabajado más que en dos horas andando a ritmo ligero.
> 
> Saludos.



Hablamos de perder grasa,no de adelgazar,no es lo mismo


----------



## zapatitos (12 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *No estoy de acuerdo. Pero lo cierto es que no tengo ningún argumento, más allá de mi propia experiencia. Yo no he notado ni pérdida de fuerza ni de explosividad. Por otro lado, prescindir de harinas y azúcar no es igual a prescindir de hidratos. Por ejemplo podrías comer patata cocida y no sería ni harina ni azúcar, pero tendría un perfil nutricional parecido a eso que buscas. O arroz, para el caso.
> 
> No obstante, creo que para afirmar que las harinas mejoran el rendimiento deportivo (que puede ser) haría falta referencias a algún estudio, o algo...*



Tu caso particular no lo puedo saber porque no se la intensidad en que te mueves cuando entrenas, puede ser que tengas la sensación de entrenar a una alta intensidad pero que realmente no sea así, eso no lo puedo saber.

Lo que sube el rendimiento deportivo es la glucosa y la pasta es una de las fuentes favoritas de los deportistas por su sabor, combinación con casi cualquier cosa y lo fácil que resulta manejar su velocidad de absorción. La cueces al dente y es buenísima para ir recargando los depósitos de glucógeno entre entrenamientos, la cueces durante durante unos 40 minutos y es un chute de energía casi instantáneo.

La patata es también buena pero tiene el inconveniente que para conseguir los mismos carbohidratos que 100 gr de pasta necesitas alrededor de medio kilo de patatas, no es tan práctica como la pasta.

El arroz funciona más o menos como la pasta.

Para el caso da lo mismo lo que utilices, si lo quieres usar para mejorar tu rendimiento lo tienes que transformar en glucosa y por tanto el efecto beneficioso y perjudicial va a ser similar.

El estudio es muy sencillo y lo puedes hacer tú mismo de forma casera, es la mejor forma de salir de dudas:

- Cuece por ejemplo 100 gr de pasta normal durante 40 minutos, la escurres bien y te la comes.

- Entrenas 30 minutos después y comparas objetivamente.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (12 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Tú sabes de que se alimentó el paleo durante esas cinco semana??? Porque les dedicaron muy pocos minutos.
> O vamos, o lo conoces en persona o no viste el programa, porque le dedicaron mas a la bestialidad que comía antes y a revolcarse por el campo en la paleo training.
> El Pozo es de los pocos que no le añade azúcar al jamón serrano. Otra cosa no le compro a ese señor.
> 
> ...



otra dieta nueva? esta no la conocía pero veo que se basa en el IG, como lo que hago ahora pero sin grasas....pues no se que hacer ya..pero antes de comenzar otra dieta nueva, que si te soy sincera no meveo ya con fuerzas, voy a esperar a que me lleguen los resultados del test alimentario ese de adn


----------



## zapatitos (12 Sep 2016)

butricio dijo:


> *Correr o caminar para bajar de peso: ¿qué es mejor?
> 
> Majadero*



Andar será muchísimo mejor que correr para perder grasa donde va a parar, pero veo todo los días a un montonazo de gente andando y la mayoría de ellos son gordifofos y gordifocas.

De los que me cruzo haciendo fartlek, series de velocidad, sprintando como locos por las cuestas (que son bastantes menos que los que van andando o corriendo como si pisaran huevos) gordifofos y gordifocas todavía no he visto a ninguno ni a ninguna, no les suele sobrar ni un miligramo de grasa fíjate que cosas.

Son misterios de la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (12 Sep 2016)

zapatitos Rauxa que opinión os merece el Tae Bo???


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tu caso particular no lo puedo saber porque no se la intensidad en que te mueves cuando entrenas, puede ser que tengas la sensación de entrenar a una alta intensidad pero que realmente no sea así, eso no lo puedo saber.
> 
> Lo que sube el rendimiento deportivo es la glucosa y la pasta es una de las fuentes favoritas de los deportistas por su sabor, combinación con casi cualquier cosa y lo fácil que resulta manejar su velocidad de absorción. La cueces al dente y es buenísima para ir recargando los depósitos de glucógeno entre entrenamientos, la cueces durante durante unos 40 minutos y es un chute de energía casi instantáneo.
> 
> ...



Si entiendo a dónde quieres llegar, Zapatitos. A mí lo que me preocupa es la falta de solidez del argumento de la "glucosa", así formulado en términos generales. Te explico por qué.

No se puede comparar el efecto en el metabolismo y en el rendimiento deportivo de comer pasta antes de entrenar en estas dos personas:

-Persona uno: extrae la mayor parte de su energía de una dieta cetogénica. Su metabolismo está perfectamente adaptado a emplear cuerpos cetónicos.

-Persona dos: extrae la mayor parte de su energía de los hidratos de carbono. Su metabolismo no está adaptado a emplear cuerpos cetónicos como fuente principal de energía.

La mayoría de estudios sobre rendimiento deportivo se han hecho ÚNICAMENTE con personas del segundo tipo.

Yo no niego que las harinas/azúcar puedan aumentar el rendimiento deportivo, lo que digo es que A LO MEJOR sólo se nota ese efecto o se nota en mayor medida o de forma diferente en personas de tipo uno y dos. Por tanto los resultados no serían homogéneos.

De todas maneras yo ya he explicado que sí he notado una bajada de energía A VECES (sensación de quedarse sin pilas) si meto series de sprints subiendo escaleras y llevo días con dieta tirando a baja en hidratos de carbono. No obstante, no he notado ni una bajada drástica en el rendimiento, ni malestar de ningún tipo. Luego meto dominadas y pesas. Mi sensación es que el cuerpo tira de grasa y tira bien, tanto en los sprints como en las dominadas. Si bien en este campo ya tengo cero base fisiológica y no me atrevo a opinar. ienso:


----------



## Cormac (12 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> otra dieta nueva? esta no la conocía pero veo que se basa en el IG, como lo que hago ahora pero sin grasas....pues no se que hacer ya..pero antes de comenzar otra dieta nueva, que si te soy sincera no meveo ya con fuerzas, voy a esperar a que me lleguen los resultados del test alimentario ese de adn



Una compañera de trabajo me dejó que ojeara un libro sobre esa dieta. Dice que es la que mas le ha funcionado. A mí me pareció bastante fuerte y le veo como riesgo el efecto rebote.
Leyéndola diría que se adelgaza. Casi fijo que sí. Luego una vez logrado tu objetivo, sigue con la que consideres mas sana para manteneete. Insana no me parece para el tiempo que te dice en el libro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Sep 2016)

butricio dijo:


> Correr o caminar para bajar de peso: ¿qué es mejor?
> 
> Majadero



Exabruptos aparte, para el común de los mortales la energía consumida durante el ejercicio es anecdótica comparada con la consumida por el propio metabolismo.

Una sesión de power walking quema 400 kcal, y fin.

Una sesión de HIIT puede que no queme tanto durante la propia sesión, pero te acelera el metabolismo basal durante las siguientes 48 horas.



> Hablamos de perder grasa,no de adelgazar,no es lo mismo



Una mierda pa usté que no.

Adelgazar es perder grasa, lo demás es hacer el tonto y/o hacerse trampas al solitario.

Si pierdes agua, podrá mejorar tu peso (que es un indicador muy cuestionable de obesidad), a lo mejor hasta reduces algo de volumen, pero lo que es tu salud y los riesgos para la misma que comporta la obesidad, ni se entera. Y en cualquier caso, yo no lo llamaría nunca adelgazar, como mucho drenar líquidos.

Si pierdes músculo, no es ya que la salud no se entere: es que te la estás jodiendo tanto para ya como para el futuro, cuando la trampa metabólica que estás cavando se convierta en la tumba de tu forma física.

Si pierdes masa ósea, o tejido de los órganos, pues no te digo nada la que se te prepara.

Todas esas cosas pesan, y perderlas te hará perder peso.

Pero adelgazar (=estar más delgado)... adelgazar es perder grasa. Fin.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 15:34 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Si entiendo a dónde quieres llegar, Zapatitos. A mí lo que me preocupa es la falta de solidez del argumento de la "glucosa", así formulado en términos generales. Te explico por qué.
> 
> No se puede comparar el efecto en el metabolismo y en el rendimiento deportivo de comer pasta antes de entrenar en estas dos personas:
> 
> ...



Sobre esto, mi primera impresión sería que la *potencia* (en sentido físico, trabajo/tiempo) que se le puede sacar al cuerpo con cetonas tendría que ser menor que la que se pueda obtener con hidratos.

Motivos:

1.- La capacidad de producción de cetonas es limitada. Se sigue que la potencia máxima está limitada por la capacidad del hígado para producirlas

2.- La capacidad de transporte, tanto de cetonas como de glucosa, también está limitada por la capacidad del sistema sanguíneo (que no puede transportar cualquier concentración de glucosa y cetonas), aunque eso limitaría la potencia en ambos casos...

3.-...si no fuera porque la glucosa puede almacenarse en destino en forma de glucógeno, y las cetonas no. De ese modo, la energía que requiere el músculo con glucógeno está a mano, disponible localmente, mientras que la que precisa el músculo en cetosis debe salir del torrente sanguíneo, habiendo sido fabricada previamente por el hígado.

De ese modo, tendríamos que:

A) El deportista en cetosis puede desarrollar una potencia que será en primera instancia menor o igual a la capacidad de la sangre de suministrar cetonas, y a medio-largo plazo menor o igual a la menor entre ésta y la capacidad del hígado para fabricarlas

B) El deportista dopado de hidratos puede desarrollar una potencia que será en primera instancia LA SUMA entre su capacidad de transformar el glucógeno muscular en glucosa MÁS la capacidad de su sangre para transportar glucosa extra, y una vez consumido el glucógeno muscular, caerá al menor entre su capacidad para transportar glucosa en sangre y la capacidad para absorber glucosa y/o procesar hidratos lentos a medio digerir.

Así que, me figuro que si pones a ambos a desarrollar una potencia sostenida, pero por debajo de las limitaciones antes expuestas (transporte, fabricación, asimilación), no habrá diferencias significativas de rendimiento (aunque me figuro que el deportista en cetosis podría aguantar indefinidamente).

Pero si lo que buscas es la máxima potencia, el que tenga más reservas de glucógeno lleva las de ganar.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Si entiendo a dónde quieres llegar, Zapatitos. A mí lo que me preocupa es la falta de solidez del argumento de la "glucosa", así formulado en términos generales. Te explico por qué.
> 
> No se puede comparar el efecto en el metabolismo y en el rendimiento deportivo de comer pasta antes de entrenar en estas dos personas:
> 
> ...



Mientras estés por debajo de tu umbral anaeróbico no vas a tener ningún problema en hacer ejercicio sostenido sin mucha demanda de energía.

El umbral anaeróbico es la zona de intensidad donde tu cuerpo demanda una gran cantidad de energía bruscamente y comienza mayoritariamente a utilizar la glucosa por ruta anaeróbica osease sin oxidación completa porque es la ruta para dar energía más veloz.

Los deportistas muy entrenados lo suelen tener alrededor del 90% de su máxima capacidad, los que hacen deporte normalmente alrededor del 70-80% y la gente que se dedica solo a pasear o directamente nada en torno al 50-60%.

Mientras vayas por debajo de tu umbral no vas a tener ningún problema porque vas a ir relativamente "cómodo" (todo lo cómodo evidentemente que se puede ir haciendo ejercicio o corriendo) pero en cuanto lo traspases y tu organismo demande más y más glucosa los demás si se han alimentado correctamente para ese momento pues te van a pasar por encima.

¿Se puede correr un maratón en cetosis, con poca glucosa, etc etc? Evidentemente si, mientras no traspases tu umbral y vayas a tu ritmo "cómodo" no vas a tener problemas, pero en cuanto traspases ese umbral te va a venir lo obvio, el pajarón.

¿Se pueden levantar pesos? Pues claro, pero como intentes hacer máximos o entrenes como los halterófilos, 4-1-4, negativas, etc estando en cetosis lo vas a llevar muy mal.

No puedes utilizar un tipo de combustible para algo que no está diseñado y esperar el mismo rendimiento, eso es poco lógico.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Sep 2016)

butricio dijo:


> Correr o caminar para bajar de peso: ¿qué es mejor?
> 
> Majadero
> 
> ...



'Las grasas son energia "mala",tu cuerpo tirará de ella para esfuerzos leves y moderados,si lo llevas al máximo necesita mas energia que la que puede aportar las grasas.'

Esa es la majaderia te pongas como te pongas.

Oxidación de ácidos grasos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La oxidación de los ácidos grasos es un mecanismo clave para la obtención de energía metabólica (ATP) por parte de los organismos aeróbicos. Dado que los ácidos grasos son moléculas muy reducidas, su oxidación libera mucha energía; en los animales, su almacenamiento en forma de triacilgliceroles es más eficiente y cuantitativamente más importante que el almacenamiento de glúcidos en forma de glucógeno.


Decir que esa es la energia mala es de una supina ignorancia.

Salvo en alta competicion que ahi quemas hasta queroseno para poder rendir, ahi le podria dar la razon a Zapatitos.

La energia que se saca de esa via metabolica es de larga duracion y da de sobra para ejercicios intensos.

Ayer me hice mi kilometro de piscina, un largo tranquilo y otro esprintando, hasta los 40 largos, en ayunas. HIce mis dos comidas como siempre.

Hoy ayuno desde anoche la cena hasta hoy a la cena, y en el curro ha sido dia de mover mucho peso y ha tocado colgar una maquina que pesa sesenta kilos a brazo a cuatro metros de altura con escaleras entre dos. No he tenido bajon, ni hambre, solo un poco de sed de la sudada. Han sido cinco horas de curro intenso.

Si metes habitualmente hidratos de absorcion rapida esa via metabolica ni sabes que existe, ni la usa tu cuerpo ni la veras en tu puta vida.

El que prueba ve la diferencia. Evidentemente eso no se ve hasta que se deja mucho tiempo los hidratos rapidos (despues de tomarlos toda la vida) y el metabolismo se adapta.

Pd. Solo como hipotesis, el hecho de que para alta competicion no sea suficiente un metabolismo basado en la grasa podria tener como explicacion que una vida de consumo de azucares impide un desarrollo total de esa via metabolica (que es la natural). Adaptarse para eso requeriria mucho tiempo de adaptacion. Hay deportistas paleo haciendo ultramaratones con buenos resultados, como se explica esto?


----------



## butricio (12 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Andar será muchísimo mejor que correr para perder grasa donde va a parar, pero veo todo los días a un montonazo de gente andando y la mayoría de ellos son gordifofos y gordifocas.
> 
> De los que me cruzo haciendo fartlek, series de velocidad, sprintando como locos por las cuestas (que son bastantes menos que los que van andando o corriendo como si pisaran huevos) gordifofos y gordifocas todavía no he visto a ninguno ni a ninguna, no les suele sobrar ni un miligramo de grasa fíjate que cosas.
> 
> ...



Para perder grasa hay que tener masa muscular que la queme,las charos sobrealimentadas que salen a andar y estan a dieta eternamente no son ejemplo de nada.

Hay varias maneras de perder grasa,una de ellas es mantener un ritmo moderado de pulsaciones,otra es HIIT,pero a lo que ibamos es que andar a paso ligero,por el tipo de actividad que es activa la quema de grasas.

Esos sprinters estan practicando HIIT,que no invalida para nada lo que comento.

Por otra parte no creo que veas jamás a un gordo haciendo series de sprints,primero porque no puede y segundo porque se romperia tarde o temprano.En funcion de como estés de sobrepeso tendrás que hacer una actividad u otra.


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Sep 2016)

Lo del HIIT esta muy bien y tal, pero el riesgo de lesiones es demasiado alto. Yo, después de la musculación, camino a diario en cinta 30 min (5km/h al 10% de inclinación) y salgo chorreando cubos de sudor igual o mas que cuando hacia HIIT. Vale que caminar rápido no te activa el organismo durante dos días, pero es que el HIIT no lo puedes hacer a diario, caminar si, así que al final estas en las mismas.


----------



## Rauxa (12 Sep 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Lo del HIIT esta muy bien y tal, pero el riesgo de lesiones es demasiado alto. Yo, después de la musculación, camino a diario en cinta 30 min (5km/h al 10% de inclinación) y salgo chorreando cubos de sudor igual o mas que cuando hacia HIIT. Vale que caminar rápido no te activa el organismo durante dos días, pero es que el HIIT no lo puedes hacer a diario, caminar si, así que al final estas en las mismas.



Una cosa no quita la otra.
El HIIT es para hacerlo 2-3 veces a la semana. Y HIIT no significa sprintar necesariamente. El riesgo de lesión no tiene pq ser más elevado. Yo llevo 3 años haciendo HIIT y ni una lesión. anteriormente hacía un trabajo más convencioanal: pesas, cardio... y tendinitis, tirones, sobrecargas....en 3 años de HIIT, 0 molestias.

Hacer muchos días a baja intensidad no es lo mismo que hacer poco a máxima intensidad.
Para mejorar, lo hacemos en base a pequeños desequilibrios. Yendo a 5km/h, no desequilibramos al cuerpo para nada. Beneficio 0. Aunque usted sude lo que no está en los escritos. Aquí aún hay quien cree que sudar adelgazar o de por si, es algo bueno de caras a adelgazar.

Segundo punto: HACER DEPORTE NO ADELGAZA. Y lo digo yo que soy entrenador personal. El deporte tiene 1000 beneficios, es sano y necesario, pero no adelgaza.
Uno termina quemando lo mismo que lo que ingiere. Al cabo del año, la ingesta se equipara a la pérdida. El cuerpo busca el equilibrio. Hago deporte de intensidad, me hago más fuerte, mi musculatura es más fuerte, mi metabolismo se activa, quema más, pero mi cuerpo me pide más gasolina. Eso es bueno y necesario. Ya no quemo 2000 e ingiero 2000. Quemo 2200 y termino ingiriendo 2200 calorías. Es más sano el segundo caso, pero el deporte no adelgaza.

"Ej que yo hago cardio 40' a mi 60% porqué así a partir del minuto 20, quemo principalmente grasa". FALSO. Eso no es así, y el cuerpo no se mueve por estos parámetros.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 21:08 ----------




butricio dijo:


> Para perder grasa hay que tener masa muscular que la queme,las charos sobrealimentadas que salen a andar y estan a dieta eternamente no son ejemplo de nada.
> 
> Hay varias maneras de perder grasa,una de ellas es mantener un ritmo moderado de pulsaciones,otra es HIIT,pero a lo que ibamos es que andar a paso ligero,por el tipo de actividad que es activa la quema de grasas.
> 
> ...



Para perder grasa:
- Hay que comer grasa (de la buena)
- Hay que reeducar al cuerpo para que utilice la grasa como fuente de energía principal y no el azúcar.

La grasa no se pierde haciendo ejercicio. La grasa no se pierde quemando más de lo que se ingiere.

La grasa se pierde comiendo bien. 
Millones y millones de personas haciendo cardio a su 60%, matándose a hacer deporte, milimitrando su ingesta calórica y que no hay cojones de adelgazar. Cada día más gordos.
No os dáis cuenta de que vais justo al revés???


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mientras estés por debajo de tu umbral anaeróbico no vas a tener ningún problema en hacer ejercicio sostenido sin mucha demanda de energía.
> 
> El umbral anaeróbico es la zona de intensidad donde tu cuerpo demanda una gran cantidad de energía bruscamente y comienza mayoritariamente a utilizar la glucosa por ruta anaeróbica osease sin oxidación completa porque es la ruta para dar energía más veloz.
> 
> ...



Bueno pero ten en cuenta que yo te hablo de altísima intensidad, subir escaleras esprintando (serán unos 35 metros de desnivel en unos, no sé, 80 o 100 metros de largo, a tope). Claro que yo no creo que tenga las reservas de glucógeno agotadas porque yo sí como hidratos (verduras, patata, frutas , etc.).

Simplemente creo que lo que tú describes les pasa MÁS a los deportistas no cetoadaptados.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Bueno pero ten en cuenta que yo te hablo de altísima intensidad, subir escaleras esprintando (serán unos 35 metros de desnivel en unos, no sé, 80 o 100 metros de largo, a tope). Claro que yo no creo que tenga las reservas de glucógeno agotadas porque yo sí como hidratos (verduras, patata, frutas , etc.).
> 
> Simplemente creo que lo que tú describes les pasa MÁS a los deportistas no cetoadaptados.



A lo mejor voy a decir un disparate pero veo imposible que le de una pajara al cetoadaptado, como tu lo llamas. Que en un momento dado pueda faltarles energia, y bajen el ritmo, de acuerdo, pero la energia no tiene porque agotarse.

Las pajaras es porque la reserva de glucogeno se agota y la otra via metabolica ni esta ni se le espera.


----------



## Dabicito (12 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Segundo punto: HACER DEPORTE NO ADELGAZA. Y lo digo yo que soy entrenador personal. El deporte tiene 1000 beneficios, es sano y necesario, pero no adelgaza.



El resto del mensaje está bien, pero ahí te has columpiado, por mucho que lo pongas en mayúsculas.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 19:49 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> A lo mejor voy a decir un disparate pero veo imposible que le de una pajara al cetoadaptado, como tu lo llamas. Que en un momento dado pueda faltarles energia, y bajen el ritmo, de acuerdo, pero la energia no tiene porque agotarse.
> 
> Las pajaras es porque la reserva de glucogeno se agota y la otra via metabolica ni esta ni se le espera.



Por mi propia experiencia pienso que se puede tirar de grasas aún comiendo hidratos, si tu actividad deportiva es fuerte, variada y prolongada, es decir, el cuerpo se habitúa a adquirir energía de sus diferentes fuentes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> El resto del mensaje está bien, pero ahí te has columpiado, por mucho que lo pongas en mayúsculas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 19:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Despues de un plato de pasta y un par de barritas energeticas cada vez que sales a correr? No te lo crees ni tu.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *A lo mejor voy a decir un disparate pero veo imposible que le de una pajara al cetoadaptado, como tu lo llamas. Que en un momento dado pueda faltarles energia, y bajen el ritmo, de acuerdo, pero la energia no tiene porque agotarse.
> 
> Las pajaras es porque la reserva de glucogeno se agota y la otra via metabolica ni esta ni se le espera.*



Karlos Smith estás diciendo un disparate, primero si un atleta en competición baja el ritmo ya se puede ir olvidando de hacer un buen papel porque los demás obviamente no lo van a bajar el ritmo para esperarle y le van a pasar por encima y segundo si opta por ir al máximo de intensidad más temprano que tarde va a reventar. Reventar es la mayor sensación de impotencia que puede sentir un deportista, querer pero no poder.

Una vez que traspasas el umbral anaeróbico o glucosa como si no hubiera un mañana o te quedas clavado, la mente dice vamos vamos pero las patas o los brazos dicen que quien va a ir va a ser tu tía.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (12 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Despues de un plato de pasta y un par de barritas energeticas cada vez que sales a correr? No te lo crees ni tu.



Nada de barritas energéticas. Comiendo normal y haciendo 3 horas de digestión, luego si se echan horas y se varía la práctica deportiva. De hecho muchos entrenan así, con intervalos de intensidad, y luego echan la tarde haciendo footing.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Sep 2016)

butricio dijo:


> *Para perder grasa hay que tener masa muscular que la queme,las charos sobrealimentadas que salen a andar y estan a dieta eternamente no son ejemplo de nada.
> 
> Hay varias maneras de perder grasa,una de ellas es mantener un ritmo moderado de pulsaciones,otra es HIIT,pero a lo que ibamos es que andar a paso ligero,por el tipo de actividad que es activa la quema de grasas.
> 
> ...




Para perder grasa lo primero que hay que hacer es llevar una buena alimentación, como te alimentes mal ya puedes hacer todo el ejercicio que te de la gana que lo llevas claro, excepto cuando eres joven que muchos aguantan carros y carretas.

Segunda hay que elevar tu metabolismo todo lo posible, una de las maneras es la masa muscular pero no es la única que hay un montón más, el ejercicio intenso eleva tu metabolismo, estimular la TSH, el café sabiéndolo tomar, el picante, la proteina, disminuir los carbohidratos, etc etc etc.

De acuerdo en que hay varias formas de perder grasa pero la que mejor funciona y con gran diferencia sobre las demás es la combinación de buena alimentación con ejercicio de alta intensidad más algunas sesiones de baja moderada intensidad.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (12 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra.
> El HIIT es para hacerlo 2-3 veces a la semana. Y HIIT no significa sprintar necesariamente. El riesgo de lesión no tiene pq ser más elevado. Yo llevo 3 años haciendo HIIT y ni una lesión. anteriormente hacía un trabajo más convencioanal: pesas, cardio... y tendinitis, tirones, sobrecargas....en 3 años de HIIT, 0 molestias.
> 
> Hacer muchos días a baja intensidad no es lo mismo que hacer poco a máxima intensidad.
> ...



Ósea que hacer deporte ni me va a hacer bajar de mis 67 ni perder grasa¿ ahora q vengo de hacer una hora del taobo ese y odio el ejercicio.


----------



## rikitiki (12 Sep 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> A ver....parece ser que hay indicios mas que suficientes que la dieta paleo esta doblando los pilares de muchas creencias fuertemente arraigadas a dia de hoy.
> 
> De aqui a su universalizacion y aferracion dogmatica al estilo de vida paleo me parece que hay un trecho.
> 
> Lo siguiente: una seccion paleo en decathlon y si no al tiempo....



Cuando la industria se haga eco de la dieta paleo. será el fin de esta "marca" .porque ya se habrá desvirtuado lo suficiente. Para colar procesados de marca a al triple de precio de los productos, tienen que cambiar el guión. o vendernos una nueva moda.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Ósea que hacer deporte ni me va a hacer bajar de mis 67 ni perder grasa¿ ahora q vengo de hacer una hora del taobo ese y odio el ejercicio.*



Lo que quiere decir pero no se ha explicado bien es que haciendo solo deporte no vas a conseguir gran cosa, lo primero siempre es la alimentación y después combinado con deporte funciona mucho mejor.

Como hagas algo que odias sin ser adivino te auguro poco futuro en eso, búscate algún deporte que te guste, alguno habrá digo yo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 22:43 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> *Lo del HIIT esta muy bien y tal, pero el riesgo de lesiones es demasiado alto. Yo, después de la musculación, camino a diario en cinta 30 min (5km/h al 10% de inclinación) y salgo chorreando cubos de sudor igual o mas que cuando hacia HIIT. Vale que caminar rápido no te activa el organismo durante dos días, pero es que el HIIT no lo puedes hacer a diario, caminar si, así que al final estas en las mismas.*



La mayoría de las lesiones vienen por hacer cosas para las que no estás preparado o por sobreentrenamiento.

No te puedes poner a correr como un loco desde el primer día, primero tienes que adaptar a tu organismo al trabajo duro y eso requiere mucho tiempo que depende del estado de forma del que partas.

Es que lo he visto un montón de veces, gente que está en muy baja forma pero quiere adelgazar y pasan de estar tumbados horas en el sofá a meterse 3-5 kilómetros corriendo de golpe 3 o 4 veces por semana con la lengua que les llega al suelo. La primera semana muy bien pero a la segunda comienzan los problemas y lo terminan dejando diciendo que esto no es para mí y el running es muy lesivo.

Partiendo de este ejemplo de gente en muy baja forma, lo que deberían de hacer es comenzar andando 5 minutos y trotando 1 minuto y así sucesivamente unos 25 minutos tres veces por semana. Ir aumentando poco a poco los minutos corriendo hasta llegar al primer objetivo que es ser capaz de aguantar 25 minutos corriendo sin parar. Eso puede llevar meses según el estado de forma en que parta la persona.

Así dudo mucho que tenga problemas de lesiones.

Saludos.


----------



## kilipdg (12 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que quiere decir pero no se ha explicado bien es que haciendo solo deporte no vas a conseguir gran cosa, lo primero siempre es la alimentación y después combinado con deporte funciona mucho mejor.
> 
> Como hagas algo que odias sin ser adivino te auguro poco futuro en eso, búscate algún deporte que te guste, alguno habrá digo yo.
> 
> ...



Por no hablar del calentamiento y los estiramientos.

Creo que soy de los pocos que antes de entrar a piscina se está 10 minutos moviendo todo el cuerpo como si estuviera bailando. La mayoría llegan de cambiarse, se tiran al agua y ale, a nadar como posesos, y eso que en la piscina aún te lo puedes permitir al no haber impacto en las articulaciones, pero en running... un suicidio.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> Ósea que hacer deporte ni me va a hacer bajar de mis 67 ni perder grasa¿ ahora q vengo de hacer una hora del taobo ese y odio el ejercicio.



Si estás haciendo deporte con el afán de quemar más a lo largo del día y a la par comer menos, pensando que adelgazarás, te equivocas.

Te repito lo mismo que te venimos repitiendo en este hilo:
No adelgazarás por quemar más y comiendo menos. La pérdida de peso no depende de tu balance calórico.

Es una cuestión hormonal. 
A no ser que te mates durante 8 horas al día en hacer deporte, no te será útil para perder peso. El deporte sirve para muchas cosas, pero la pérdida de peso es:
90% alimentacion
10% ejercicio

Mientras comas poco, y tu nivel de glucosa en sangre sea alto, ya puedes ir haciendo deporte, que pocos resultados verás. A lo mejor a corto plazo verás algo, pero al cabo de 1 año estarás igual o algo peor.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Karlos Smith estás diciendo un disparate, primero si un atleta en competición baja el ritmo ya se puede ir olvidando de hacer un buen papel porque los demás obviamente no lo van a bajar el ritmo para esperarle y le van a pasar por encima y segundo si opta por ir al máximo de intensidad más temprano que tarde va a reventar. Reventar es la mayor sensación de impotencia que puede sentir un deportista, querer pero no poder.
> 
> Una vez que traspasas el umbral anaeróbico o glucosa como si no hubiera un mañana o te quedas clavado, la mente dice vamos vamos pero las patas o los brazos dicen que quien va a ir va a ser tu tía.
> 
> Saludos.



Esque bajar el ritmo no es lo mismo que una pajara ni de lejos. Alguna tuve cuando montaba en bici y es un putadon. No esque bajes el ritmo, es que no puedes ni con los huevos, es un game over en toda regla. Te quedas clavado y con mal cuerpo, como si se te hubiesen gastado las pilas.

Si tu cuerpo va oxidando las grasas a buen ritmo te puede faltar energia en un sobresfuerzo final y que no puedas apretar mas, pero no quedarte tirado como una braga.

Repito la pregunta, como se explica que haya paleos haciendo ultras y con buenos resultados? No digo que no se pueda sacar, y se saque, un plus de energia comiendose un plato de pasta para competir, tampoco tengo claro que ventajas da. Son pocos los que compiten sin probar un gramo de harina.

Conozco personalmente un competidor de la Yukon 100% paleo. Estuvo en la ultima edicion, acabo la carrera y ha vuelto vivo. 

No es relevante que no ganase para lo que estamos comentando. Vosotros afirmais que hay un limite a lo que da la grasa por si sola, y yo afirmo que ese limite no esta ni mucho menos claro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> El resto del mensaje está bien, pero ahí te has columpiado, por mucho que lo pongas en mayúsculas.



Es una afirmación, no desacertada, sino imprecisa.

Si estás pensando que hacer deporte adelgaza porque quemas calorías, lo siento, pero para nada.

El cuerpo SIEMPRE BUSCA LA HOMEOSTASIS. Y el metabolismo basal (recordemos, la parte del leon del consumo energético) tiene una adaptabilidad BRUTAL.

Si te pones a hacer deporte, los resultados respecto al "balance energético" son EXACTAMENTE LOS MISMOS que si te pones a hacer dieta: el cuerpo advierte que la ingesta calórica es insuficiente y por un lado ralentiza las funciones accesorias, mientras que por otro redobla la potencia del mecanismo del hambre, y te pasas todo el día canino y pensando en zampar.

A medio-largo plazo, LOS ESTUDIOS POBLACIONALES (no yo) demuestran que una hora al día de ejercicio aeróbico NO TE HACE BAJAR SIGNIFICATIVAMENTE DE PESO. En este estudio a *casi 40.000 mujeres durante 12 años* se pudo ver que la diferencia entre hacer y no hacer una hora de ejercicio al día era de aproximadamente *120 gramos en 3 años*

¿El deporte adelgaza? hombree... _sensu stricto_, 120 gramos es mejor que nada, pero en fin, juzguen ustedes...

Curiosamente, el mismo estudio arroja algo de luz indirecta sobre los beneficios del deporte: para hacer un seguimiento de la evolución del peso corporal, se dividió a la población en tres grupos en función del deporte que hacían, menos de 150 minutos a la semana, entre 150 y 420, y más de 420.

Se comprobó que, como decía, la diferencia en pérdida de peso al cabo de 3 años entre el primer grupo y el último era despreciable. Peeeero, *lo que era apreciable era la diferencia de peso inicial* entre los integrantes de los grupos.

Así que 

*¿Por qué, si hacer deporte no adelgaza más que no hacer deporte, las deportistas eran más delgadas que las no deportistas? *



Rauxa dijo:


> Si estás haciendo deporte con el afán de quemar más a lo largo del día y a la par comer menos, pensando que adelgazarás, te equivocas.
> 
> Te repito lo mismo que te venimos repitiendo en este hilo:
> No adelgazarás por quemar más y comiendo menos. La pérdida de peso no depende de tu balance calórico.
> ...





sada dijo:


> Ósea que hacer deporte ni me va a hacer bajar de mis 67 ni perder grasa¿ ahora q vengo de hacer una hora del taobo ese y odio el ejercicio.



Quería dejar la pregunta en el aire para darle emoción 

¿Por qué, pues, eran las deportistas *de media* más delgadas que las no deportistas, si se pudo comprobar que no perdían significativamente más peso a largo plazo unas que otras?

_Enter_ el concepto de BSW (Body set weight, o peso corporal fijado) del dr. Fung, una suerte de _termostato del peso_. Tu cuerpo tiene fijado un peso corporal al que se agarra como una ladilla, y que funciona como un termostato.

Supón que en tu casa fijas el termostato a 28 grados. Ahora supón que de pronto sientes demasiado calor y se te ocurre la _genial idea_ de encender el aire acondicionado. 

¿Qué sucede entonces?

En un primer momento, el aire acondicionado refresca la habitación, pero eso hace que salte el termostato, activando la calefacción para contrarrestar el cambio de temperatura. Durante un tiempo, la pugna será encarnizada, con el aire acondicionado tratando de refrescar y la calefacción tratando de devolver la temperatura de la casa a 28 grados. 

Y antes o después, en el momento en que apagas el aire acondicionado, la temperatura vuelve lenta (o no tan lenta) pero inexorablemente a 28 grados.

Un ejercicio de futilidad *¿No sería mejor bajar el termostato?*

Según el doctor (y cada vez me cuadra más su teoría, pero no olvidemos que es una teoría, no una verdad revelada), *EL TERMOSTATO DEL PESO ES LA INSULINA*. Es la que regula el nivel de acumulación de grasa corporal, y por ende, el peso.

Cuanto menores sean los niveles de insulina, más delgado estarás.

Por eso los diabéticos sin tratar estaban demacrados, como se ve en las fotos que aparecen en este artículo (y que no pego porque no quiero herir sensibilidades)

Por eso los diabéticos engordan cuando empiezan a tratarse

Por eso los corticoides, que simulan el efecto del cortisol que a su vez estimula la producción de insulina, dan un hambre de lobo (la insulina estimula la secreción de grelina, la hormona del hambre) y engordan.

Y por eso los deportistas están más delgados, pese a que hacer deporte no adelgaza:

*Porque el ejercicio mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos*

O sea, porque si haces ejercicio, tu cuerpo necesita segregar menos insulina para lograr el mismo efecto.

Pero un nivel dado de ejercicio logra una mejora dada de la sensibilidad a la insulina, y un nuevo BSW, y por mucho que ese ejercicio se prolongue en el tiempo no habrá más mejoras...

...y si te estás cargando tu sensibilidad a la insulina por otro lado (adivinen por cual), los beneficios para el BSW del ejercicio se diluirán como un azucarillo (pun intended) en agua caliente.


----------



## Dabicito (13 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si estás haciendo deporte con el afán de quemar más a lo largo del día y a la par comer menos, pensando que adelgazarás, te equivocas.
> 
> Te repito lo mismo que te venimos repitiendo en este hilo:
> No adelgazarás por quemar más y comiendo menos. La pérdida de peso no depende de tu balance calórico.
> ...




Ese 90%-10% es muy discutible o al menos no es generalizable a todo el mundo, y hablo por experiencia personal, hace años adelgacé como 14 Kg practicando deporte intenso, y ganando músculo al mismo tiempo. Todo ello haciendo un balance calórico deficitario que acabó con el exceso de grasa (más que 14 Kg.,), esto es, comiendo bien pero haciendo más deporte. 

Respecto a la calidad de la alimentación, conforme iba perdiendo peso fui aprendiendo a mejorarla. Pero ese fue el orden, primero empecé dándole duro al body pump, cycling, sala, etc., y luego, animado por los resultados empezaron los pequeños pasos de mejora alimentaria, bajando poco a poco la cantidad de azúcar del café, menos espaguettis, etc., más proteína. En mi caso el deporte fue fundamental, mínimo el 50%, y la alimentación fue el complemento 50%, pero hasta comer bien y quitar el azúcar pasaron bastantes meses.


----------



## sada (13 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si estás haciendo deporte con el afán de quemar más a lo largo del día y a la par comer menos, pensando que adelgazarás, te equivocas.
> 
> Te repito lo mismo que te venimos repitiendo en este hilo:
> No adelgazarás por quemar más y comiendo menos. La pérdida de peso no depende de tu balance calórico.
> ...




es que ya no se que hacer para bajar de peso y perder grasilla en abdomen. llevo 4 meses sin azúcares ni harinas ni ya casi leche. y nada 2 kilos más, de 65 a 67.
Luego me decís que haga ejercicio ..y ahora que hago ejercicio que pierdo el tiempo... :´´´´´´(


----------



## Dabicito (13 Sep 2016)

qué tipo de ejercicio haces?

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 08:07 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esque bajar el ritmo no es lo mismo que una pajara ni de lejos. Alguna tuve cuando montaba en bici y es un putadon. No esque bajes el ritmo, es que no puedes ni con los huevos, es un game over en toda regla. Te quedas clavado y con mal cuerpo, como si se te hubiesen gastado las pilas.
> 
> Si tu cuerpo va oxidando las grasas a buen ritmo te puede faltar energia en un sobresfuerzo final y que no puedas apretar mas, pero no quedarte tirado como una braga.
> 
> ...




Pues claro, el límite es tirar de músculo y autodestruirse. Está bien tirar de grasas a base de kilometraje infinito, pero no creo que sea sano.

Los ciclistas profesionales están acostumbrados a emplear tanto un recurso (espaguettis y fuerza) como el otro (tirar de grasas), aún así tienen pájaras porque no están de paseo como tú ni como yo.


----------



## sada (13 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> qué tipo de ejercicio haces?



pues empecé con unos vídeos de Susana Yabar que zapatitos me recomendó aquí, llevo un mes..y desde hace 3 días he probado con vídeos de Tae Bo de Billy Blanks. Odio hacer ejercicio. ninguno. No hay ni uno solo que me motive. Lo siento tengo tras virtudes pero esa no. Aún así pues quiero intentarlo, algo que me motive ..que frustración ver que llevo 4 meses sin pan ni churros ni nada de eso y subo 2 kilos. y otras amigas haciendo Dukan o mediterránea alguna ha bajado 18. :´´´( y yo engordo 2 jajja claro como comes tanta grasa, me dicen...e igual tienen razón.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Ese 90%-10% es muy discutible o al menos no es generalizable a todo el mundo, y hablo por experiencia personal, hace años adelgacé como 14 Kg practicando deporte intenso, y ganando músculo al mismo tiempo. Todo ello haciendo un balance calórico deficitario que acabó con el exceso de grasa (más que 14 Kg.,), esto es, comiendo bien pero haciendo más deporte.
> 
> Respecto a la calidad de la alimentación, conforme iba perdiendo peso fui aprendiendo a mejorarla. Pero ese fue el orden, primero empecé dándole duro al body pump, cycling, sala, etc., y luego, animado por los resultados empezaron los pequeños pasos de mejora alimentaria, bajando poco a poco la cantidad de azúcar del café, menos espaguettis, etc., más proteína. En mi caso el deporte fue fundamental, mínimo el 50%, y la alimentación fue el complemento 50%, pero hasta comer bien y quitar el azúcar pasaron bastantes meses.



De verdad que no entiendo cómo se puede combinar en la misma frase "déficit calórico", "calidad de la alimentación" y "mejora alimentaria".

Dices que tomaste menos azúcar y espaguetis y más proteína. Pero:

1 gr. de proteína = 4 kcal.

1 gr. de hidratos de carbono = 4 kcal.

¿Exactamente por qué sustiuiste hidratos por proteínas para lograr un "déficit calórico"? No me parece muy razonable, dado que ambos nutrientes contienen las mismas calorías por gramo. :







¿Cómo sabías que estabas incurriendo en un déficit calórico? ¿Mediste tu metabolismo basal? ¿Mediste de alguna manera el impacto en el mismo del ejercicio o la dieta? 

ienso:


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> pues empecé con unos vídeos de Susana Yabar que zapatitos me recomendó aquí, llevo un mes..y desde hace 3 días he probado con vídeos de Tae Bo de Billy Blanks. Odio hacer ejercicio. ninguno. No hay ni uno solo que me motive. Lo siento tengo tras virtudes pero esa no. Aún así pues quiero intentarlo, algo que me motive ..que frustración ver que llevo 4 meses sin pan ni churros ni nada de eso y subo 2 kilos. y otras amigas haciendo Dukan o mediterránea alguna ha bajado 18. :´´´( y yo engordo 2 jajja claro como comes tanta grasa, me dicen...e igual tienen razón.



Ya está el pesao de siempre con que te midas en vez de pesarte...

¿Te mides? 
¿Estás segura de que has engordado, es decir, que esos dos kilos más son de grasa?


----------



## sada (13 Sep 2016)

pues como hoy llueve me he puesto unos vaqueros que no ponía hace meses y casi no me cierran en la barriga...asi que no me he medido pero la ropa en la cintura más floja no me va...
si que noto que tengo mejor las piernas, más estilizadas...


----------



## Dabicito (13 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> pues empecé con unos vídeos de Susana Yabar que zapatitos me recomendó aquí, llevo un mes..y desde hace 3 días he probado con vídeos de Tae Bo de Billy Blanks. Odio hacer ejercicio. ninguno. No hay ni uno solo que me motive. Lo siento tengo tras virtudes pero esa no. Aún así pues quiero intentarlo, algo que me motive ..que frustración ver que llevo 4 meses sin pan ni churros ni nada de eso y subo 2 kilos. y otras amigas haciendo Dukan o mediterránea alguna ha bajado 18. :´´´( y yo engordo 2 jajja claro como comes tanta grasa, me dicen...e igual tienen razón.





Puede que sea eso, te falta motivación y no te exprimes al máximo. 

No tienes por qué seguir ningún plan de ejercicios en concreto, busca uno que te guste, hay ejercicios a patadas. ¿Qué te gustaría saber hacer? Algo habrá que te llame la atención.

Una vez que consigas motivación y autoestima, exprímete, esto consiste en hacer días tranquilos y otros acelerar el corazón a tope.


----------



## sada (13 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Puede que sea eso, te falta motivación y no te exprimes al máximo.
> 
> No tienes por qué seguir ningún plan de ejercicios en concreto, busca uno que te guste, hay ejercicios a patadas. ¿Qué te gustaría saber hacer? Algo habrá que te llame la atención.
> 
> Una vez que consigas motivación y autoestima, exprímete, esto consiste en hacer días tranquilos y otros acelerar el corazón a tope.



por eso he empezado con el Tae Bo de Billy Blanks, que manera de sudar por dios, eso me saca de la zona de confort si o si, pero con eso llevo 3 días.

estoy esperando los resultados del test de ADN alimentario a ver si me ayuda en algo..y lo juro..no se que más hacer.


----------



## Dabicito (13 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo cómo se puede combinar en la misma frase "déficit calórico", "calidad de la alimentación" y "mejora alimentaria".
> 
> Dices que tomaste menos azúcar y espaguetis y más proteína. Pero:
> 
> ...



No hay parámetros concretos para medirlo pero uno lo sabe, por aquel entonces hacía 2 horas de deporte duro todos los días, a veces 3, y luego comía pero tenía mucha más sensación de quedarme con hambre. Al mismo tiempo perdía mucho peso, al final tuve que cambiar, hacer menos deporte, comer más y reintroducir cereales.


----------



## Panko21 (13 Sep 2016)

Si con el déficit calórico se pierde peso seguro, ahora bien como es ese déficit? El otro día me puse a leer la dieta de 1500 de mi madre y creo récordar que no llegaba a 100 gr de hidratos entre pan y tanta verdura. 

La cuestión es ¿que entorno hormonal promueve ese déficit, como el de chicote x ej? Seguramente de primera y al cambiar hábitos sea parecido al de la paleodieta, pero a la larga al seguir consumiebdo refinados terminas con más hambre que el lazarillo. 

El problema es el reduccionismo actual a solo el número de calorías, básico en la publicidad para que compres oreos light con el mismo sabor y un 20% menos de calorías. Pero el verdadero problema es el manejo de las hormonas, el otro día mi suegra me decia sobre mi suegro es que aquí no se come carne roja, y la mayoría q compran es cortes magros, y aún así hablamos de una persona con un síndrome metabolico, a punto de tomar mwtmorfina, ataques de gota recurrentes etc etc. Y no pierde peso. Muchos análisis pero ninguno específico de hormonas (tiene 66 años pero debe tener la testosterona como una persona de 100). El no ver que los problemas sin globales a todo un modo de vida y cebñntrarlo solo en kcal, hace que tengamos una epidemia de diabesidad como dice el doctor fung.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Puede que sea eso, te falta motivación y no te exprimes al máximo.
> 
> No tienes por qué seguir ningún plan de ejercicios en concreto, busca uno que te guste, hay ejercicios a patadas. ¿Qué te gustaría saber hacer? Algo habrá que te llame la atención.
> 
> Una vez que consigas motivación y autoestima, exprímete, esto consiste en hacer días tranquilos y otros acelerar el corazón a tope.



Que aunque haga deporte y queme 200 calorías de más, eso no le ayudará a adelgazar.
A corto plazo sí, pero el cuerpo buscando su equilibrio, también ingerirá más. Y hará las paces.
Que 200 calorías de más son menos de una coca cola, o 4 frutos secos. Que no podemos continuar con estos mantras que no tienen sentido.

Sada se cree que quemando 2000 y comiendo 1700 irá adelgazando. Y eso será así mientras esa regla se mantenga. Pero repito, que al cabo de poco, el cuerpo se equilibrará estará a 2000-2000. Lo importante es que ese incremento de 300 calorías sean de calidad y no de mierda.
Y si se niega a comer esas 300 calorías de más, no pasa nada; el cuerpo en lugar de quemar 2000, terminará quemando 1700, por más deporte que hagas (que el día tiene 24 horas y el cuerpo tiene muchas formas de reajustarse a lo que le das).


El deporte es necesario y útil. Para muuuuuuuuuuuuuuchas cosas. 
Sí, hay que hacerlo. Pero dejémonos de contar calorías que gasto en un HIIT, en un spinning o saltando a la comba, pq esto no funciona así.
Nos hemos leído el manual de instrucciónes al revés y el resultado es triplicar la obesidad y quintuplicar la diabetes.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (13 Sep 2016)

Joer, 607 páginas y voy por la 270. Gracias por este fabuloso hilo y los conocimientos que ha aportado.


----------



## sada (13 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Que aunque haga deporte y queme 200 calorías de más, eso no le ayudará a adelgazar.
> A corto plazo sí, pero el cuerpo buscando su equilibrio, también ingerirá más. Y hará las paces.
> Que 200 calorías de más son menos de una coca cola, o 4 frutos secos. Que no podemos continuar con estos mantras que no tienen sentido.
> 
> ...



no te creas que cuento calorías, si no no comería nata ni panceta... ::::

que hago pues??


----------



## lewis (13 Sep 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Lo mejor es que te dediques a otra cosa porque para esto no vales, parece troleo.





Mensaje del 8 de mayo, iba dirigido a Sada, tras 4 meses después me sigo reafirmando.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Esque bajar el ritmo no es lo mismo que una pajara ni de lejos. Alguna tuve cuando montaba en bici y es un putadon. No esque bajes el ritmo, es que no puedes ni con los huevos, es un game over en toda regla. Te quedas clavado y con mal cuerpo, como si se te hubiesen gastado las pilas.
> 
> Si tu cuerpo va oxidando las grasas a buen ritmo te puede faltar energia en un sobresfuerzo final y que no puedas apretar mas, pero no quedarte tirado como una braga.
> 
> ...



Uno - La pájara te viene cuando traspasas tu umbral anaeróbico y el cuerpo te demanda más glucosa como energía y no la encuentra en cantidad suficiente para continuar el esfuerzo. En esos casos los deportistas que ya están muy experimentados vuelven a bajar por debajo del umbral, dejan de necesitar tanta glucosa y se van recuperando.

Tú te quedas clavado porque no estás tan adaptado como ellos que son capaces de subir y bajar pulsaciones en un breve espacio de tiempo. Ellos bajan el ritmo un 10-20% para recuperarse mientras que tú necesitarías probablemente bajarte de la bici e ir andando para que tus pulsaciones volvieran por debajo de tu umbral.

Dos - Te lo vuelvo a repetir que veo que no te queda claro, si vas por debajo de tu umbral anaeróbico tu cuerpo demandará poca glucosa y podrás mantener el ritmo durante mucho tiempo sin excesivos problemas. En el momento en que subas ese umbral y te cebes por intentar permanecer en él te va a venir el zapatazo porque más temprano que tarde tu cuerpo se va a negar a seguir en ese esfuerzo sin la energía que necesita y para recuperarte vas a tener que bajar bastante el ritmo. Al final harás peor marca que si no hubieras traspasado nunca tu umbral anaeróbico.

Tres - Te lo estoy esplicando, hay paleos haciendo ultras porque compiten sin traspasar su umbral anaeróbico. Los habrá que consigan buenos resultados compitiendo de esa manera pero conseguirían mejores resultados si compitieran de la manera habitual.

Cuatro - Nunca he dicho que no se pueda hacer deporte sin glucosa, lo que digo es que no se puede competir o entrenar por encima de tu umbral anaeróbico sin la glucosa como energía primordial.

Cuatro - ¿Estás afirmando que cuando traspasas tu umbral anaeróbico si tu cuerpo no consigue la glucosa suficiente va a utilizar cuerpos cetónicos o grasa como energía y va a seguir rindiendo como mínimo al mismo nivel que con la glucosa como energía primordial? Para que me quede claro lo que estás defendiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> No hay parámetros concretos para medirlo pero uno lo sabe, por aquel entonces hacía 2 horas de deporte duro todos los días, a veces 3, y luego comía pero tenía mucha más sensación de quedarme con hambre. Al mismo tiempo perdía mucho peso, al final tuve que cambiar, hacer menos deporte, comer más y reintroducir cereales.



Veo que no comprendes lo que te estoy intentando decir. Ya renuncio, creo que no es tan complicado, pero es que tus respuestas no tienen, nunca, absolutamente nada que ver con lo que te pregunto.

Hablas de balance energético. Hablas de déficit calórico. Luego dices que sustituyes hidratos por proteínas. Pero resulta que los hidratos y las proteínas tienen las mismas kcal. por gramo. Te lo indico y nada, como quien oye llover. ienso:

Hablas del hambre. Hablas del deporte. Hablas de cereales. Pero NADA de eso tiene nada que ver con la teoría del balance energético o el déficit calórico. A una caloría le da igual el hambre, le dan igual los cereales y le da igual todo, ya que UNA CALORÍA ES UNA CALORÍA provenga de donde provenga, ¿no te das cuenta?

Yo dimito


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> no te creas que cuento calorías, si no no comería nata ni panceta... ::::
> 
> que hago pues??



Que en 6 meses no te vuelvas a pesar, porque tu problema es la obsesión con el peso y la bascula, y no el que te encuentres mejor de salud o no, que es de lo que trata el hilo


----------



## Rauxa (13 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> no te creas que cuento calorías, si no no comería nata ni panceta... ::::
> 
> que hago pues??



No conozco:
Tu edad
Tus hábitos alimentarios de años anteriores
Tu morfotipo
Tu historial médico (a nivel hormonal....)
A lo mejor estás en un estado de tumba metabólica, difícil de revertir.
A lo mejor necesitas un reset y a partir de ahí empezar a hacer las cosas bien...

Espérate a los análisis. A lo mejor tienes algo que te bloquea algún nutriente, que te dificulta la absorción de algo...

Aquí hablamos de generalidades y de una tendencia. Pero siempre habrá un pequeño % de personas que por las razones que sea, tendrán que hacer una vuelta al rodeo para ver resultados.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> *es que ya no se que hacer para bajar de peso y perder grasilla en abdomen. llevo 4 meses sin azúcares ni harinas ni ya casi leche. y nada 2 kilos más, de 65 a 67.
> Luego me decís que haga ejercicio ..y ahora que hago ejercicio que pierdo el tiempo...* :´´´´´´(



Yo por lo menos no te digo que pierdas el tiempo haciendo ejercicio, solo que hagas lo que más te guste porque si no te gusta lo vas a abandonar más temprano que tarde. Algún tipo de ejercicio habrá que te guste más.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (13 Sep 2016)

esperaré a los análisis esos a ver que me dicen, al parecer tardan 2 semanas, ya envié las muestras de saliva. los subiré aquí a ver que opináis.
y espero que los resultados sean prácticos, es decir , del estilo de no te va bien esto y esto.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> *esperaré a los análisis esos a ver que me dicen, al parecer tardan 2 semanas, ya envié las muestras de saliva. los subiré aquí a ver que opináis.
> y espero que los resultados sean prácticos, es decir , del estilo de no te va bien esto y esto.*



Vamos a ver si es que esto es muy sencillito, por ejemplo:

Desayuno - Huevo, pollo, verduras y un poco de aceite.

Comida - Carne roja, ensalada y un poco de aceite.

Merienda - Nueces, almendras.

Cena - Salmón, ensalada o verduras y un poco de aceite.

Beber bastante agua.

Puedes sustituir el pollo por pavo o conejo, el salmón por otro pescado graso, etc.

Nada de cosas raras, nada de sustitutos raros, nada de leches raras, nada de nada.

Probablemente habrá algún dolor de cabeza y/o mareo los primeros días, es normal hasta que el cuerpo se acostumbra.

Cuando uno ya está como quiere se van metiendo más cosas como fruta, miel, arroz, patatas, copos de avena si quieres, leche si te apetece, estos alimentos siempre con control y viendo como reaccionas a cada uno de ellos.

Si aún así no pierdes grasa pide en las SS que te hagan el Test para descubrir si eres alienígena.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (13 Sep 2016)

Alimentación: El escándalo del azúcar: la industria pagó a Harvard para ocultar sus efectos negativos. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## kilipdg (13 Sep 2016)

Spoiler






kilipdg dijo:


> Para los que estén interesados en este hilo y no sepan si esto funciona o no, aquí sigue mi ejemplo.
> 
> Ya llevo casi 2 meses, vamos a hacer un pequeño balance.
> 
> ...







11 semanas llevo ya, toca pasar revisión al foro (se pondrá contenta Sada? ).

*83 kilos*, eso son *-8* de cuando empecé. 

Poco a poco le voy ganando la batalla, que no la guerra de momento, al sobrepeso.







La lucha es encarnizada en mi abdomen, pero mis primeros espadas (abdominales) poco a poco están haciendo retroceder al enemigo, creía que no sería posible, que la batalla estaba perdida de antemano, pero a fuerza de ganas y coraje el enemigo está empezando a plegar velas.

(Me he puesto la misma ropa para que se pueda comparar mejor la imagen)



















Estoy muy orgulloso la verdad.

Rauxa, cuanto crees que me sigue sobrando, otros 8 kilos aproximadamente?

No veo descabellado plantarme a largo plazo en 75-76 kilos, tú como lo ves?


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver si es que esto es muy sencillito, por ejemplo:
> 
> Desayuno - Huevo, pollo, verduras y un poco de aceite.
> 
> ...



Lleva 4 meses sin harinas, ni azúcares, ni cereales, y está donde está.

Al igual que el ejercicio, el cambio en la dieta habrá tenido un efecto sobre su BSW que será un _one-off_: al reducir la ingesta de alimentos que disparen la producción de insulina, su nueva composición corporal se ha reajustado y no se va a mover mientras no haga nuevos cambios.

Por cierto, interesante esta tesis sobre la aplicación clínica del índice insulínico a la diabetes mellitus, en especial el apéndice 3 con el índice insulínico de más de 100 alimentos.

El índice insulínico describe, en porcentaje sobre el patrón (glucosa pura), el aumento de la concentración de insulina en sangre en las dos horas siguientes a consumir 250 kcal del alimento en cuestión.

Sorprenden algunas cosas, como por ejemplo que la pasta tenga un _score_ menor que el pescado blanco y la carne magra, y en general que muchos alimentos *ricos en proteínas y sin carbohidratos* suban los niveles de insulina *más que los que son ricos en carbohidratos y pobres en proteínas* ¿woot?

Ahora, ninguna sorpresa: cuanta más grasa, menor II, con premio especial para la mantequilla, el aceite, el aguacate y las nueces, todos ellos con un II por debajo de 5. Y el pan blanco es virtualmente equivalente al azúcar.

EDIT: me pregunto si el dato relevante es el pico máximo de insulina o el área bajo la curva, y qué forma tienen las curvas de insulinemia de los distintos alimentos.

Por ejemplo ¿Los hidratos lentos como la pasta al dente, con un II de 29, mantienen el nivel de insulina constantemente elevado, mientras que el filete da un pico rápido y después cae bruscamente? 

¿Es la intensidad del pico lo relevante para el BSW, o lo es el área bajo la curva?


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (13 Sep 2016)

Las azucareras pagaron para culpar a la grasa de los trastornos de corazón / Noticias / SINC


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Sep 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Por no hablar del calentamiento y los estiramientos.
> 
> Creo que soy de los pocos que antes de entrar a piscina se está 10 minutos moviendo todo el cuerpo como si estuviera bailando. La mayoría llegan de cambiarse, se tiran al agua y ale, a nadar como posesos, y eso que en la piscina aún te lo puedes permitir al no haber impacto en las articulaciones, pero en running... un suicidio.



Pero hombre calentar para nadar es de gayers

Es broma...pero realmente con empezar a un ritmo bajo es suficiente.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 19:01 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Si estás haciendo deporte con el afán de quemar más a lo largo del día y a la par comer menos, pensando que adelgazarás, te equivocas.
> 
> Te repito lo mismo que te venimos repitiendo en este hilo:
> No adelgazarás por quemar más y comiendo menos. La pérdida de peso no depende de tu balance calórico.
> ...



Pero explicarselo bien a la chiquilla. El deporte no adelgaza en el momento, salvo que hagas un porron de horas, ayuda a adelgazar porque eleva el metabolismo si se hace bien.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Sep 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> 11 semanas llevo ya, toca pasar revisión al foro (se pondrá contenta Sada? ).
> 
> *83 kilos*, eso son *-8* de cuando empecé.
> 
> ...



Es difícil de decir. Cómprate una báscula TANITA y ahí verás tu % de músculo y grasa y demás...
Más de 5 kilitos seguro, pero como te digo, mediante fotos es difícil saber.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> esperaré a los análisis esos a ver que me dicen, al parecer tardan 2 semanas, ya envié las muestras de saliva. los subiré aquí a ver que opináis.
> y espero que los resultados sean prácticos, es decir , del estilo de no te va bien esto y esto.



Yo mañana tengo análisis, a ver qué sale...en los de abril los triglicéridos más bajos que nunca (46) y lo mismo el colesterol total... Que vaya todo bien Sada


----------



## PlimYPlas (13 Sep 2016)

¿El pan tostado (sea de molde o el sobrante de la víspera) con mantequilla es aconsejable para el desayuno paleo?


----------



## Clavisto (13 Sep 2016)

PrimIPrats dijo:


> ¿El pan tostado (sea de molde o el sobrante de la víspera) con mantequilla es aconsejable para el desayuno paleo?



El pan tostado no es aconsejable ni para Cristo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Veo que no comprendes lo que te estoy intentando decir. Ya renuncio, creo que no es tan complicado, pero es que tus respuestas no tienen, nunca, absolutamente nada que ver con lo que te pregunto.
> 
> Hablas de balance energético. Hablas de déficit calórico. Luego dices que sustituyes hidratos por proteínas. Pero resulta que los hidratos y las proteínas tienen las mismas kcal. por gramo. Te lo indico y nada, como quien oye llover. ienso:
> 
> ...



Adeno creo que ya lo he dicho alguna otra vez en el hilo. Dabicito es un clon de Sunwung. No es una suposicion es un hecho comprobado. Muchas paginas atras se le olvido deslogearse y solto una parida Sugus style.

No me extrañaria que mas de los que entran a trollear intentando rebatir de forma 'seria' sean tambien Sugus, pero Davicito seguro.

O tiene mucho tiempo libre y se aburre, o se ha montado una cruzada personal, o le pagan o simplemente es gilipollas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Adeno creo que ya lo he dicho alguna otra vez en el hilo. Dabicito es un clon de Sunwung. No es una suposicion es un hecho comprobado. Muchas paginas atras se le olvido deslogearse y solto una parida Sugus style.
> 
> No me extrañaria que mas de los que entran a trollear intentando rebatir de forma 'seria' sean tambien Sugus, pero Davicito seguro.
> 
> O tiene mucho tiempo libre y se aburre, o se ha montado una cruzada personal, o le pagan o simplemente es gilipollas.



Yo no descarto la hipótesis de que regente una panadería en Algete!:XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver si es que esto es muy sencillito, por ejemplo:
> 
> Desayuno - Huevo, pollo, verduras y un poco de aceite.
> 
> ...



No le deberia de costar hacer eso porque lo hace casi ya, con alguna cosa que mete que no deberia. Yo tambien he llegado a pensar que trollea, lo mismo no pero hay cosas que no acabo de entender.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Sep 2016)

En unos minutos programa sobre la obesidad de Jalisco de la Serna en la Sexta. A ver si tiene más ética y decencia que el programa de Chicote. Se van a Arkansas, ya empieza.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 22:35 ----------

Concepto de desierto alimentario, no encuentra manzanas en kilómetros a la redonda, has de ir en coche a buscarlas....

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 22:35 ----------

Gordos every where hostias!

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 22:36 ----------

Una manzana tres dólares, eso con suerte si la encuentras...

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 22:37 ----------

Comer fruta y verdura es un lujo, que hijos de puta... Porque no ru dan las cabezas en ese país?

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 22:38 ----------

La que sale diciendo que come saludable es obesa:

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 22:40 ----------

Ya empiezan a sacar carnes como culpables ayyyyy la cabra al monte...

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 22:42 ----------

Ya salieron las calorías... Veo que es más de lo mismo de siempre!


----------



## Dabicito (13 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Adeno creo que ya lo he dicho alguna otra vez en el hilo. Dabicito es un clon de Sunwung. No es una suposicion es un hecho comprobado. Muchas paginas atras se le olvido deslogearse y solto una parida Sugus style.
> 
> No me extrañaria que mas de los que entran a trollear intentando rebatir de forma 'seria' sean tambien Sugus, pero Davicito seguro.
> 
> O tiene mucho tiempo libre y se aburre, o se ha montado una cruzada personal, o le pagan o simplemente es gilipollas.



Bueno bueno, no sabía que era tan importante Karlitos, si no te gusta lo que lees lo tienes fácil con no leer. Yo ya puse foto y no troleo, digo lo que pienso y no tengo nada que esconder. 




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Veo que no comprendes lo que te estoy intentando decir. Ya renuncio, creo que no es tan complicado, pero es que tus respuestas no tienen, nunca, absolutamente nada que ver con lo que te pregunto.
> 
> Hablas de balance energético. Hablas de déficit calórico. Luego dices que sustituyes hidratos por proteínas. Pero resulta que los hidratos y las proteínas tienen las mismas kcal. por gramo. Te lo indico y nada, como quien oye llover. ienso:
> 
> ...




Disculpas por no entrar en el lenguaje técnico-friki-blogueril-cientifista y hablar en términos coloquiales para que hacerme entender. La próxima vez buscaré un enlace del Doctor Fu, o Fumanchú, o como se llame.

La "teoría" del balance energético que dices tú es una cuestión de sensaciones sencillamente porque no hay una fórmula para medir al milímetro las calorías que ingieres y las que gastas. Además cada cuál tiene un metabolismo basal diferente.

El In-Out se mide subjetivamente, partiendo de unas nociones básicas sobre cada tipo de alimentos, proteínas y carbohidratos por antagonismo, en qué te ayudan y en qué no, y haciendo ejercicio a demanda de aquello. De ahí las referencias a las sensaciones subjetivas de cada uno, cantidad y tipo de comida, cantidad de ejercicio, hambre o falta de hambre, fuerza o decaimiento, mantenimiento de peso., etc. 

Si al final del ensayo-error uno alcanza el mismo equilibrio de peso durante años, está delgado y mantiene una buena forma física no le hace falta buscar 50.000 enlaces científicos y pseudocientíficos para confirmar si tiene razón o no, es decir, yo no tengo ningún tipo de inseguridad en este aspecto y por eso me tomo mi tostada mañanera aunque a tí se te revuelvan las tripas por que tú no puedas tomarla.

Saludos.


----------



## lewis (14 Sep 2016)

lewis dijo:


> El fin de semana que viene las pongo, está de viaje, del anterior y del nuevo.
> Total, HDL, LDL y triglicéridos.



`

Ya tengo los datos Zapatitos:

13/05/2016 31/08/2016

Triglic. 180 105
Coles. total 260 168
HDL 68 71
LDL 156 76

Tomando las pastillas y según la tabla que pusiste ha pasado en 3'5 meses de tener cierta resistencia a la insulina 180/68 a muy buena sensibilidad a la insulina 105/71.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Sep 2016)

No es solo el azúcar, cientos de industrias tratan de engañarnos: tenemos un problema y es hora de buscar soluciones


----------



## sada (14 Sep 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> 11 semanas llevo ya, toca pasar revisión al foro (se pondrá contenta Sada? ).
> 
> *83 kilos*, eso son *-8* de cuando empecé.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso: enhorabuena..y algo de envidia sana

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 09:20 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lleva 4 meses sin harinas, ni azúcares, ni cereales, y está donde está.
> 
> Al igual que el ejercicio, el cambio en la dieta habrá tenido un efecto sobre su BSW que será un _one-off_: al reducir la ingesta de alimentos que disparen la producción de insulina, su nueva composición corporal se ha reajustado y no se va a mover mientras no haga nuevos cambios.
> 
> ...




que nuevos cambios??
lo del desayuno ese de zapatitos..no puedo...lo demás ok

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 09:22 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> No le deberia de costar hacer eso porque lo hace casi ya, con alguna cosa que mete que no deberia. Yo tambien he llegado a pensar que trollea, lo mismo no pero hay cosas que no acabo de entender.



menos el desayuno, necesito un café y no me entra nada de eso..hasta las 11 o 12


----------



## zapatitos (14 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> *que nuevos cambios??
> lo del desayuno ese de zapatitos..no puedo...lo demás ok
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 09:22 ----------
> ...



A ver, eso es una orientación. Yo soy capaz a las 6 de la mañana de meterme un desayuno completo con medio kilo de verduras pero si no puedes no pasa nada, hazlo cuando puedas.

Lo importante es que no se salga de todo eso, ni leches raras de coco, mango, soja o lo que sea, ni frutos raros del trópico, ni sustitutos raros del dulce ni nada de nada.

A mí me extraña muchísimo que siguiendo a rajatabla lo que pongo no se pierda grasa salvo en casos de graves problemas hormonales o que se proceda de otro planeta.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Sep 2016)

Ayer comí:
Ensalada completa: frutos secos, pasas, semillas, a parte del tomate, lechuga...
2 hamburguesas ecológicas.
Normalmente con eso y algunos frutos secos de postre, suficiente.

Pero ayer, junto a las hamburguesas me comí una tira de panceta. (la como un par de veces al mes, a lo sumo.)
Y vaya chute. Quedé saciado al instante y con una sensación de haber comido 25 platos de lo que queráis. 
Ni postre ni nada.
Ni cené.
Hoy me levanté para entrenar y hacer HIIT. Tenía un plátano preparado para tomármelo antes de entrenar (puesto que llevaba bastantes horas sin comer), pero he entrenado sin comérmelo.

He ido a hacer un café solo. 
Comeré a las 14 horas. O sea, habré hecho un ayuno de 24 horas sin querer. 
Hace tiempo leí que mucha gente antes de hacer un ayuno de 24 horas, se toma un par de cucharadas de aceite de coco y ese chute hace que estemos varias horas como embafados. Sin hambre de nada. Y así, el ayuno largo nos cuesta menos.

No como panceta habitualmente pq la encuentra muy salada y con un par de trozos tengo suficiente. 
Pero vamos, que si alguien tiene ansiedad a media tarde, que coma panceta y que me cuente, a ver que le pasa durante las horas posteriores.


----------



## Radiopatio (14 Sep 2016)

No es que esté ahora en una dieta paleo, pero me he quitado, desde hace tiempo pan, harinas y arroz, en lo que es comida habitual. Cuando salgo por ahí o algunos días que me entran ganas de verdad, me como un platazo de arroz o me hago un bocata, "a la vieja usanza". Las patatas siguen siendo para mi sagradas e irrenunciables. Las suelo cocer. También soy generoso con las legumbres. 

Ya no he vuelto a preocuparme por mi peso o por crear barriga.

La grasa la he llegado a tener denostada y ahora no tengo en cuenta su cantidad, mientras no sea procesada, fritangueo o exceso de aceite vegetal "semillero", como el de girasol. He sido de los que han caído en la trampa de los productos light, pero en fin, todos nos equivocamos. 

Y todo este control de peso lo he logrado a pesar de no poder hacer ejercicio como antes, pues aún me estoy recuperando de un accidente. Estos son los resultados, tras prescindir de casi toda la harina y el azúcar que consumía habitualmente. Resultados sencillamente espectaculares. 

Suscribo muchas cosas que se han dicho en el hilo.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Ayer comí:
> Ensalada completa: frutos secos, pasas, semillas, a parte del tomate, lechuga...
> 2 hamburguesas ecológicas.
> Normalmente con eso y algunos frutos secos de postre, suficiente.
> ...



Yo sencillamente me cuesta muchísimo trabajo creer estas cosas de que alguien después de un montón de horas de ayuno haga entreno de intervalos correctamente. O lo haces mal y crees que estás haciendo entrenamiento de intervalos pero en realidad no lo haces o algo a mí no me cuadra.

Porque creerse que alguien con muchas horas en ayunas puede combinar un entrenamiento de series cortas al 60-70% de su intensidad con series cortas al 90-95% a mí por lo menos me cuesta bastante.

¿Llevas puesto el pulsómetro para controlar las subidas y bajadas de pulsaciones y así comprobar que lo haces correctamente?

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo sencillamente me cuesta muchísimo trabajo creer estas cosas de que alguien después de un montón de horas de ayuno haga entreno de intervalos correctamente. O lo haces mal y crees que estás haciendo entrenamiento de intervalos pero en realidad no lo haces o algo a mí no me cuadra.
> 
> Porque creerse que alguien con muchas horas en ayunas puede combinar un entrenamiento de series cortas al 60-70% de su intensidad con series cortas al 90-95% a mí por lo menos me cuesta bastante.
> 
> ...



Zapatitos como te puse en otro post, yo también haho HIIT en ayunas y ningún, problema, más allá de puntualmente alguna vez notar una ligera bajada de energías. Hago esprintar cuesta arriba y esprintar subiendo escaleras (te garantizo que altísima intensidad). Eso unos 20-25 minutos (normalmente 6-7 sprints al maximo). Y luego series de dominadas, primero 15 repeticiones en tres posiciones, luego 10 y luego 8-9.

Todo en ayunas y sin problema...


----------



## zapatitos (14 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Zapatitos como te puse en otro post, yo también haho HIIT en ayunas y ningún, problema, más allá de puntualmente alguna vez notar una ligera bajada de energías. Hago esprintar cuesta arriba y esprintar subiendo escaleras (te garantizo que altísima intensidad). Eso unos 20-25 minutos (normalmente 6-7 sprints al maximo). Y luego series de dominadas, primero 15 repeticiones en tres posiciones, luego 10 y luego 8-9.
> 
> Todo en ayunas y sin problema...*



¿Pero llevas el pulsómetro para comprobar que lo haces correctamente? Porque yo cuando hago entrenamiento de intervalos y/o series (aunque no lo suelo hacer a menudo) lo llevo puesto porque yo no conozco otra forma de saber que estoy lo haciendo bien.

¿Como lo compruebas tú que estás haciendo el entrenamiento de forma correcta?

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Disculpas por no entrar en el lenguaje técnico-friki-blogueril-cientifista y hablar en términos coloquiales para que hacerme entender. La próxima vez buscaré un enlace del Doctor Fu, o Fumanchú, o como se llame.
> 
> La "teoría" del balance energético que dices tú es una cuestión de sensaciones sencillamente porque no hay una fórmula para medir al milímetro las calorías que ingieres y las que gastas. Además cada cuál tiene un metabolismo basal diferente.
> 
> ...



Bueno, si esos son tus argumentos, perfecto. Contra eso no puedo argumentar nada (no se puede argumentar contra sensaciones y vaguedades).

Es decir, que la teoría del balance energético y la teoría In-Out "son sensaciones subjetivas". ienso: Interesante. Yo creía que se basaban en ciencia y cálculos (veo que no, entonces de verdad que no entiendo para qué sirve contar calorías).

Pues nada, nada.

En este caso, poco hay que discutir o comentar. Ahora resulta que recomendarle a la gente que coma 1.500 kcal. y para ello evite las grasas, es una "sensación subjetiva". 

Nivelazo y tal.

::

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 18:38 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Pero llevas el pulsómetro para comprobar que lo haces correctamente? Porque yo cuando hago entrenamiento de intervalos y/o series (aunque no lo suelo hacer a menudo) lo llevo puesto porque yo no conozco otra forma de saber que estoy lo haciendo bien.
> 
> ¿Como lo compruebas tú que estás haciendo el entrenamiento de forma correcta?
> 
> Saludos.



Esprinto al máximo y alguna vez que me he tomado las pulsaciones me pongo en unas 180 (creo que hay bastante error al medirlas así). En reposo tengo 56 pulsaciones. Te garantizo que reviento y echo el bofe en los sprints cuesta arriba, le meto todo lo que tengo.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Esprinto al máximo y alguna vez que me he tomado las pulsaciones me pongo en unas 180 (creo que hay bastante error al medirlas así). En reposo tengo 56 pulsaciones. Te garantizo que reviento y echo el bofe en los sprints cuesta arriba, le meto todo lo que tengo.*



Yo me hago anualmente la prueba de esfuerzo para saberlo y así ya se los porcentajes además de saber si puedo continuar haciendo deporte intenso, jamás se me ocurriría hacer deporte intenso sin hacer regularmente la prueba.

A ver, tú puedes tener la sensación de que vas a tope si eso no lo discuto pero eso no es garantía de nada porque las sensaciones son solo algo mental. La única manera que conozco de estar seguro es con el pulsómetro.

Todos los que suelen hacer entrenamientos de series (que es similar al HIIT) lo suelen llevan porque sino es imposible saber si estás ya recuperado para la siguiente o no.

Saludos.l


----------



## Dabicito (14 Sep 2016)

las dominadas no son intervalos de alta intensidad, se puede rendir en ayunas.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo sencillamente me cuesta muchísimo trabajo creer estas cosas de que alguien después de un montón de horas de ayuno haga entreno de intervalos correctamente. O lo haces mal y crees que estás haciendo entrenamiento de intervalos pero en realidad no lo haces o algo a mí no me cuadra.
> 
> Porque creerse que alguien con muchas horas en ayunas puede combinar un entrenamiento de series cortas al 60-70% de su intensidad con series cortas al 90-95% a mí por lo menos me cuesta bastante.
> 
> ...




A ver, el HIIT no implica sprintar. No sé que manía tenéis algunos en considerar que cuando uno hace HIIT es que está sprintando como un loco.
Mis entrenos raramente duran más de 20'. Y sólo en algunos sprinto.

Hoy por ejemplo he entrenado en casa. Y me he basado en 3 ejercicios:
- Plancha araña
- Salto plio
- Zancada abierta
He hecho 10 repeticiones de cada, luego 9 de cada, 8 de cada...hasta terminar haciendo 1 repetición de cada ejercicio. Sin pausa. En menos de 10' he finiquitado el entreno de hoy. Tan rápido como he podido. Difícilmente uno cae desmayado aquí. No se trata de hacer 10 kms al máximo precisamente.

Para el próximo día tengo previsto 4 tabatas. Con lo cual, contando que cada tabata son 4 minutos y que dejaré 1' de pausa entre ellos, me iré a los 19' de trabajo de en total.

Tabata 1: burpee + salto de rana
Tabata 2: Flexiones reptil
Tabata 3: Sentadilla + salto lateral
Tabata 4: Mckenzie

Este entreno es bastante más duro.

Y para el finde tengo el entreno más duro: Spartan race:

1era vuelta: 40 flexiones laterales + 30 sentadillas + 30 cohets + 4' de carrera al máximo

2a Vuelta: 30 flexiones laterales + 20 sentadillas + 20 cohets + 3' de carrera al máximo

3era vuelta: 20 flexiones + 15 sentadillas + 15 cohets + 2' de carrera al máximo

4a vuelta: 10 flexiones + 10 sentadillas + 10 cohets + 1' carrera a tope.

Todo sin pausa. Se enlazan las 4 vueltas sin parar y siempre todo al máximo que una pueda.

Ya ves que no todo es sprintar. 
Y que uno en ese momento pueda estar algo más nutrido o que sus depósitos de glucógeno en lugar de estar al 100% estén al 80%, no comportará más que el hecho de hacer las sentadillas o los mckenzies con más brío.

Y cuando yo sprinto, no uso pulsómetro. Para qué? Yo sprinto al máximo que puedo en ese momento. No sé si voy a 175 o 177. Y no voy a estar mirando las pulsaciones mientras hago un sprint de 50 mts.
Recuperación? Es relativa. Si haces series de 400 mts y tienes intención de preparar un 10k es importante saber el tiempo de descanso y tener un pulsómetro. 
Si el objetivo es simplemente ponerte en forma y "matarte" a HIITs, no es tan importante. 
Si descansas poco, verás que podrás hacer menos series y más cortas. 
Si descansas más, podrás hacer más series. 
Y hay días que me interesará congestionar más mi cuerpo, dejando poco tiempo de descanso a sabiendas que ese entreno obligatoriamente será más corto.

Yo he hecho en diferentes entrenos:

10 series de 100 mts. Dejando 1' de descanso
5 series de 100 mts. Dejando 20 segundos de descanso.

También he hecho tabatas corriendo:
20 segundos sprintando + 10 segundos andando (y así hasta hacer 4 minutos en total).

Todo es válido.
INTENSIDAD+VARIEDAD. son las 2 variables clave. En 3 años no he repetido un solo entreno. 

Tengo mi corazón en perfecto estado de revista, así que a partir de ahí, a jugar. 

Lo comento pq hay gente que utiliza la fórmula de 220 pulsaciones - edad.
Imaginemos que el deportista tiene 40 años:

220-40: 180 pulsaciones máximas. O sea, TEORICAMENTE esas son sus máximas pulsaciones. 
Y el tío va todo el día con el pulsómetro no sea que se ponga a 181 y su muera fulminado ahí mismo. 
Si llevamos el corazón a su límite (imaginemos correr 1000 mts a muerte), él mismo se regula. Si estamos 200 mts corriendo al 110%, que nadie se preocupe, que no nos moriremos. Nuestro cuerpo ya tiene un mecanismo que nos obligará a aflojar y terminaremos el km andando pq hemos apretado demasiado al ppio.

Yo, con 40 años, haciendo una prueba de esfuerzo me puse a 187. Así que el máximo no deja de ser algo teórico.

No está de más hacerse un chequeo para descartar patologías de corazón. Si todo es ok, perfecto.
Pero no tiene sentido ir con el pulsómetro para saber si estoy recuperado para hacer la siguiente serie.
Primero:
por qué quien te dice a ti que realmente a ese punto estás recuperado?

Segundo:
A lo mejor no me interesa una recuperación "completa". Me interesa trabajar la tolerancia al lactato y por ello voy a descansar poco. Pocas series, poco descanso.

Repito, una vez, descartada cualquier patologia, avanti.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *A ver, el HIIT no implica sprintar. No sé que manía tenéis algunos en considerar que cuando uno hace HIIT es que está sprintando como un loco.
> Mis entrenos raramente duran más de 20'. Y sólo en algunos sprinto.
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo he entrenado en casa. Y me he basado en 3 ejercicios:
> ...



Yo no he puesto esprintar sino combinación de series cortas, si eres entrenador personal deberías de entender la diferencia.

Así puesto ahora si lo entiendo, el entreno que haces y que tú llamas HIIT en realidad es un entreno de intensidad media que probablemente completarás "comodamente" con tus pulsaciones al 65%-75%.

Es como cuando me voy a correr 8 kilómetros alrededor de unos 5 kms el kilómetro, sin merendar ni nada voy más "fresco" que una rosa.

¿El Spartan Race a tope también le haces con horas de ayuno?

El entrenamiento de intervalos (lo que ahora los modernos llaman HIIT y demás nombres) siempre ha sido muy sencillo al menos en mi barrio: una combinación de series cortas al 90-95% y al 60-70% de una duración que varía según tu nivel y objetivos. Objetivos, aumentar la capacidad anaeróbica, la resistencia aeróbica, retrasar la aparición del lactato, mejorar la utilización de la glucosa por el organismo y también mejorar la oxidación de grasas.

De acuerdo en que si el objetivo es simplemente ponerse en forma llevar a rajatabla series, descansos, etc etc no es tan importante y que todo es válido, pero en ese caso no puedes decir que haces HIIT en ayunas porque no es cierto haces algo parecido, el HIIT implica periodos de alta intensidad con baja o moderada intensidad.

El pulsómetro se lleva para saber si el ritmo de series es el óptimo para cumplir tu objetivo o tienes que subirlo o bajarlo.

*"A lo mejor no me interesa una recuperación "completa". Me interesa trabajar la tolerancia al lactato y por ello voy a descansar poco. Pocas series, poco descanso."*

Con esto ya me dejas pasmado del todo Rauxa, pero si una de las razones por las que se hace el entreno de intervalos es para retrasar la aparición del lactato.

Si por ejemplo quieres bajar de 4`00 minutos el kilómetro no tiene ningún sentido meterte un montón de entrenos y kilómetros y kilómetros a 4´10 4`20, debes de acostumbrar a tu organismo a correr por debajo de ese tiempo y basar una buena parte de tu entrenamiento a ir a ese ritmo. Cuantos más kilómetros acumules a ritmos por debajo de 4 minutos más posibilidades tendrás de adaptarte a ese ritmo.

Ahí es donde entran los intervalos, series y cambios de ritmo. Pero no hace falta ir al máximo y trabajar con un montón de lactato, con bajar de esos 4 minutos ya es suficiente. Por ejemplo no debes ir a 3`10 y reventar en la segunda o tercera serie, sino ir más "cómodo" y bajar solo un poco de esos 4 minutos, así podrás cumplir tu objetivo de series y por tanto conseguir estar más tiempo por debajo de esos 4 minutos.

Y para eso llevas el pulsómetro, para en los intervalos altos ir a un ritmo del 90% y y en los bajos alrededor del 60%, para así cumplir tu objetivo y conseguir la mayor adaptación a tu objetivo. Yendo por encima probablemente no cumplirás tu objetivo de terminar todas las series previstas y yendo por debajo estarás haciendo poco trabajo y tu adaptabilidad será nula o insignificante.

En resumen, vas a conseguir más adaptabilidad haciendo tus series con recuperación completa que haciendo pocas series y poca o ninguna recuperación.

Saludos.


----------



## rush81 (14 Sep 2016)

Empieza un nuevo Chicote sobre mitos sobre los alimentos. Hagan apuestas.
Primer mito: pescado congelado pierde propiedades.


----------



## Arqus (14 Sep 2016)

Ya están con la tontería de las calorías para defender las patatas, como si grasas y proteínas se almacenan en el cuerpo igual que los hidratos.

Enviado desde mi HM 1SW mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Indignado (14 Sep 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Empieza un nuevo Chicote sobre mitos sobre los alimentos. Hagan apuestas.
> Primer mito: pescado congelado pierde propiedades.



Hasta el mito de las "patatas engordan" el programa mantenía cierto nivel :ouch:


----------



## PlimYPlas (14 Sep 2016)

¿Podría Chicote explicarnos cómo se alimenta en su día a día? Con esa información podríamos realizar comparativas con las propuestas de su nuevo programa.


----------



## rush81 (14 Sep 2016)

A ver que pasa con lo del vinagre

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 23:32 ----------




PrimIPrats dijo:


> ¿Podría Chicote explicarnos cómo se alimenta en su día a día? Con esa información podríamos realizar comparativas con las propuestas de su nuevo programa.





Lo hizo en el programa anterior


----------



## lewis (14 Sep 2016)

lewis dijo:


> `
> 
> Ya tengo los datos Zapatitos:
> 
> ...



Alguien puede sacar alguna conclusión, estás mal pero con las pastis mejoras notablemente.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no he puesto esprintar sino combinación de series cortas, si eres entrenador personal deberías de entender la diferencia.
> 
> Así puesto ahora si lo entiendo, el entreno que haces y que tú llamas HIIT en realidad es un entreno de intensidad media que probablemente completarás "comodamente" con tus pulsaciones al 65%-75%.
> 
> ...



Llevas una empanada mental del 14. 
Yo hago HIIT: high intensity interval training.
Te vuelvo a repetir lo de antes: el HIIT no implica sprintar, aunque sí implica trabajar a máxima intensidad.
Explicame como coño se hacen 40 flexiones seguidas + 30 sentadillas + 30 cohets + 4' a tope de carrera, a media intensidad. Y hacerlo durante 4 vueltas...

Me vas a explicar a mi, lo que es un HIIT y la diferencia entre hacer un entreno al 60% y otro al máximo....
Y yo siempre entreno en ayunas. La excepción de hoy, de hacer un entreno con un ayuno de 24 horas, ha sido eso, una excepción.

Y vas poniendo ejemplos de carrera, que no tienen nada que ver con lo que hablo aquí.
Y correcto, los HIIT que tu entiendes, son combinaciones de series cortas y más largas jugando con la intensidad. Pero es que no estamos hablando de los años 70. El Concepto ejercicio interválico de alta intensidad, lo aplicamos al trabajo de pesas, al trabajo de calistenia, al trabajo de fuerza en general, y no sólo al entrenamiento de carrera.
Nada que ver.
Yo puedo hacer 50 flexiones despacito, parándome a cada 10 flexiones o bien hacer las 50 lo más rápidamente posible, sin parar, para una vez terminadas hacer 10 dominadas y acto seguido hacer 10 burpees con salto de rana y hacerlo en el menor tiempo posible. Lo primero no es un HIIT, puesto que de intenso no tiene nada. Lo otro sía. INTENSIDAD. Y se considera que un cuerpo "uno normal", no puede estar más allá de los 20' rindiendo a su máximo nivel. Por eso, son entrenos tan cortos.

Bajar de 4' el km? De qué coño me hablas? De preparar un 10k o simplemente de entrenar para gozar de unos índices óptimos de fuerza y resistencia?

Soy entrenador de runners y claro está cuando alguien quiere bajar de 40' la planificación va acorde a eso y es precisamente lo que estás intentando explicar tú. 

Pero es que yo no estoy hablando precisamente de eso. Yo no entreno para bajar de 4'km, donde ahí sí que tendría que mirar el pulsómetro, y trabajar un volumen determinado a unos ritmos, que sabiendo que tienen que ser más rápidos que 4'km no pueden ser máximos pq sino no podría hacer muchas series (aquí te podría hablar de entrenamientos polarizados y otras historias).


No confundas las cosas.

1- Una cosa es un entrenamiento para preparar una carrera. Por ejemplo un 10k, donde ahí tenemos en cuenta la teoria del entrenamiento, la marca a conseguir, los días a entrenar, el volumen semanal, la intensidad... Entreno que abarca todo lo que tu has dicho. Llamale fartleck, cambios de ritmo, HIIT, series, o paraguas chico.

2- Y otra cosa son los entrenamientos con el objetivo simplemente de ponerse y estar en forma basados en la intensidad y la variedad, donde tienen cabida los HIIT, de la misma forma que tienen cabida los ejercicios de pesas tradicionales, el trote cochinero del cardio o los ejercicios con fitball. Y estos HIITs, pueden ser como los que he puesto antes. Ejercicios calisténicos, hechos siempre a máxima rapidez e intensidad.
Y sin pulsómetro 


Prueba de hacer este:
15 flexiones + 15 sentadillas + 15 abdominales. Durante 10 veces. Todo tan rápido como puedas. TE habrán salido 150 repeticiones de cada ejercicio.

Lo haces y nos dices cuantos minutos has tardado y cuantas veces has tenido que parar. Y de paso, mírate el pulso a ver hasta donde ha llegado. 
No sé tu nivel de fuerza, pero aunque sea alto o bajo, haciendo este entreno a lo máximo que puedas, sacarás el hígado por la boca. Esto es un HIIT


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Sep 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Alguien puede sacar alguna conclusión, estás mal pero con las pastis mejoras notablemente.



Meh, tengo mis dudas.

Yo me pregunto si el colesterol es un factor de riesgo o un mero indicador, y si con las estatinas en lugar de reducir el riesgo lo único que estamos haciendo es ponernos una venda en los ojos...

Del mismo modo, me pregunto si la correlación colesterol-triglicéridos como indicador de la resistencia a la insulina "sobrevive" a una reducción farmacológica del colesterol.

Es decir, si el colesterol no es una enfermedad, sino un síntoma, como, digamos, la fiebre, bajar el colesterol con pirulas sería como bajarse la fiebre con aspirinas y creerse que está uno curado, o que la gravedad de su enfermedad puede estimarse en función de la fiebre que tiene.


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Meh, tengo mis dudas.
> 
> Yo me pregunto si el colesterol es un factor de riesgo o un mero indicador, y si con las estatinas en lugar de reducir el riesgo lo único que estamos haciendo es ponernos una venda en los ojos...
> 
> ...



De echo ya se ha hablado en este hilo que el colesterol es un indicador dd que algo no va bien en tu cuerpo, y no una mala consecuencia de que comas panceta y por ello te suba el colesterol como la gente se piensa.

Y si, si tienes mal el colesterol y lo enmascaras con mierdas, al final estamos en lo de siempre, una población enferma pero mantenida.


----------



## Qui (15 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lleva 4 meses sin harinas, ni azúcares, ni cereales, y está donde está.
> 
> Al igual que el ejercicio, el cambio en la dieta habrá tenido un efecto sobre su BSW que será un _one-off_: al reducir la ingesta de alimentos que disparen la producción de insulina, su nueva composición corporal se ha reajustado y no se va a mover mientras no haga nuevos cambios.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el estudio, es muy interesante y sorprendente ver el índice insulínico (o insulinémico que no sé como se dice adecuadamenrte) de algunos alimentos. Los huevos por ejemplo yo pensaba que casi no lo movían pero veo que son de II bajo (23). Me parece también que podemos llamar II bajo a los que están por debajo de 25 viendo la tabla.
También me llama mucho la atención el tema de la pasta con su II más bajo que alto.

Con respecto a sus preguntas, el estudio habla del II como el aumento del nivel de insulina en sangre a las dos horas de realizar la ingesta así que estaría bien saber si la pasta lo mantiene alto mucho tiempo más allá de esas dos horas o cual sería su efecto. Las cantidades tampoco nos sacan de dudas, comparamos 201 g. de pasta ya cocida y 158 g. de filete que son dos raciones muy comparables creo yo.

Por cierto, juntando estas tablas con la teoría del Dr. Fung yo diría que alimentarse solo de aguacates sería a efectos insulínicos (es decir, de manejo del almacenamiento de grasas) muy parecido a hacer ayuno total con lo que quizá podría ser una solución de emergencia si uno quiere hacer un ayuno de determinado número de días y no se ve con fuerza para ello. Aunque igual le acaba cogiendo ojeriza a los pobres aguacates y eso sería peor ::


----------



## bambum (15 Sep 2016)

Jajaja.

Habéis visto??!!. Nuestros amigos de Kellogs vienen hacer publicidad en el foro.

2016 Nutrition Summit & ICD


----------



## zapatitos (15 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Llevas una empanada mental del 14.
> Yo hago HIIT: high intensity interval training.
> Te vuelvo a repetir lo de antes: el HIIT no implica sprintar, aunque sí implica trabajar a máxima intensidad.
> Explicame como coño se hacen 40 flexiones seguidas + 30 sentadillas + 30 cohets + 4' a tope de carrera, a media intensidad. Y hacerlo durante 4 vueltas...
> ...



Como veo que insistes con poner cosas en mi boca que yo no he puesto como lo de los sprints te lo volveré a repetir a ver si ya te entra.

El HIIT no es nada nuevo, su origen viene de los últimos años 40 y principios de los 50 y su antepasado fué la pista finlandesa que a su vez tienen como antepasado el fartlek polaco que a su vez era un desarrollo del fartlek sueco. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Antes practicamente solo lo utilizaban en atletismo, deportes de equipo como el fútbol o deportes de combate, ahora se ha popularizado más.

HIIT significa Entrenamiento de Intervalos de Alta Intensidad y su protocolo básico requiere *series* alternas de alta intensidad siempre por encima del Umbral del Lactato con series o periodos de baja intensidad como recuperación parcial. 

Recalco lo de series a ver si te entra en la cabeza y dejas ya lo de los sprints.

Ahora pongo el entreno que me describiste como HIIT:

*"Hoy por ejemplo he entrenado en casa. Y me he basado en 3 ejercicios:
- Plancha araña
- Salto plio
- Zancada abierta
He hecho 10 repeticiones de cada, luego 9 de cada, 8 de cada...hasta terminar haciendo 1 repetición de cada ejercicio. Sin pausa. En menos de 10' he finiquitado el entreno de hoy. Tan rápido como he podido. Difícilmente uno cae desmayado aquí. No se trata de hacer 10 kms al máximo precisamente."*

Lo siento pero eso se parece al HIIT lo que un huevo a una castaña. Eso es un entreno típico que alguien ya entrenado como tú y como yo hace "comodamente" con el gorro. Más bien es un trabajo de mantenimiento que de adaptabilidad.

*"Explicame como coño se hacen 40 flexiones seguidas + 30 sentadillas + 30 cohets + 4' a tope de carrera, a media intensidad. Y hacerlo durante 4 vueltas..."*

¿Me quieres decir que eso que describes te lo haces por encima del umbral anaeróbico después de irte a la cama sin cenar y sin desayunar nada, así a palo seco? ¿No serás acaso algún primo de Spiderman? 

Yo desde luego no soy capaz ni de lejos, si hago eso sin haber cenado nada y en ayunas y por encima de mi umbral anaeróbico a la segunda vuelta se me ven las bragas y suelto más humo que una locomotora vieja, seré un debilucho y sin ningún tipo de parentesco con el Spiderman, que se le va a hacer y así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (15 Sep 2016)

globos dijo:


> Haciendo caso literal y únicamente en su forma estética a lo expuesto en el título del hilo sobre la obesidad y sobrepeso ; cada vez estoy más convencido que lo que hace perder grasa corporal es aumentar la ingesta de grasas, más allá de eliminar azúcares y harinas, estos últimos serían eliminados meramente por cuestiones relacionadas a enfermedades inflamatorias y hormonales, más que por estética; ni índices glucémicos, ni índices insulinicos ni leches, déficit de grasa en la dieta es igual a creación y acumulación de grasa para la propia supervivencia del cuerpo ante una alimentación que no aporta la energía natural de reservas, la grasa, ante un superavit de grasas el cuerpo entiende que no tiene necesidad de guardar energía y literalmente las diluye y se deshace de las grasas/energía de reserva acumuladas, que tenías antes de llegar la época de prosperidad enérgetica (dieta alta en grasas) donde el ahorro no es necesario (guardando el mínimo de reserva que genéticamente tienes marcado).



interesante punto de vista..comer más grasa para que el cuerpo no la acumule, pero si comes más grasa y el cuerpo gasta de esa grasa nueva ¿?


----------



## Rauxa (15 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como veo que insistes con poner cosas en mi boca que yo no he puesto como lo de los sprints te lo volveré a repetir a ver si ya te entra.
> 
> El HIIT no es nada nuevo, su origen viene de los últimos años 40 y principios de los 50 y su antepasado fué la pista finlandesa que a su vez tienen como antepasado el fartlek polaco que a su vez era un desarrollo del fartlek sueco. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> ...



A ti el ayuno no te funciona muy bien.....

HIIT: Me voy a poner exquisito. Existe desde hace millones de años. Otra cosa es que durante el s.XX se pautara para hacerlo algo "científico". Cuando se cazaba lo hacíamos en base a los HIITs.

HIIT: implica alta intensidad. Con lo que me estás diciendo de las series entiendo que no vas al 100%. Tu mismo me hablas de umbrales, de no hacer las series a tope para así poder hacer más volumen..... eso no es trabajar al 100%. Eso es trabajar al 80-90%. Que está muy bien de caras a preparar carreras, pero no es HIIT. No es alta intensidad. Será intensidad, pero no alta.

A ti te sacan de las series, y para ti lo demás ya no es HIIT.
Aunque el entrenamiento te parezca simple o corto eso no significa que no sea intenso. La premisa, repito, es hacerlo todo tan rápido como puedas. Te he puesto un ejemplo de lo que yo hago, pero antes se pasan un par de tests, para calibrar el nivel de cada uno. De ahí, salen el número de repeticiones, la metodología de entreno... 
Si tu lo haces con la gorra es que o bien lo estás haciendo al 50% o bien lo estás haciendo al 50%. Métele más velocidad y/o más repeticiones.

Me dices que haciendo según qué y en ayunas, que no podrías con la segunda vuelta. Fácil:
- Realiza menos repeticiciones, cambia de ejercicios.... Así, en lugar d estar 3 minutos de entreno y teniendo que parar pq no puedes más, podrás estar más tiempo. Personalización. Para esto estan los tests; para valorar tu condición y a partir de ahí, entrenar bien. Los entrenos de ejemplo que he puesto son acorde a mi condición.

Somos muchos los que hacemos HIIT en ayunas. Que ves de raro? A lo mejor en lugar de hacer el Spartan RAce en 20' lo habré hecho de 21'. PEro el objetivo continua siendo el mismo: hacer lo máximo que se pueda.
Unos días nos matamos a sprints, otros a saltos, otros a flexiones, otros con una combinación de todos ellos.... Unos días el entreno durará 10', otros 25'...depende.

La semana que viene tengo un entreno que consiste en hacer:
174 burpees seguidos. 
Y en el momento que no pueda más, paro, y hago 10 repeticiones de plancha con salto para luego continuar con los burpees hasta llegar finalmente a las 174 repeticiones.

Eso es máxima intensidad: hacer los 174 burpees en el menos tiempo posible. El hígado te sale por la boca, las pulsaciones disparadas.... Tu que estás tan en forma, prueba de hacer 174 burpees a topey luego nos pones tus pulsaciones a ver si lo has hecho con la gorra o si no has pasado de tu 60%.

PEro se te ve que eres un profano en el tema. Todo lo que no sea correr, para ti significa no disparar las pulsaciones. TE parece mentira que alguien haciendo sentadillas o flexiones no pueda ir por encima de su umbral anaeróbico.

Ahora me explicas lo que es el Crossfit (que de alguna forma es lo mismo que estoy haciendo).









La otra opción es quedarse con Emile Zapotek y no evolucionar.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 13:20 ----------




sada dijo:


> interesante punto de vista..comer más grasa para que el cuerpo no la acumule, pero si comes más grasa y el cuerpo gasta de esa grasa nueva ¿?



Sada, te lo estamos contando desde el post nº1:

COME MÁS GRASA (de la buena claro).

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 13:26 ----------




Qui dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el estudio, es muy interesante y sorprendente ver el índice insulínico (o insulinémico que no sé como se dice adecuadamenrte) de algunos alimentos. Los huevos por ejemplo yo pensaba que casi no lo movían pero veo que son de II bajo (23). Me parece también que podemos llamar II bajo a los que están por debajo de 25 viendo la tabla.
> También me llama mucho la atención el tema de la pasta con su II más bajo que alto.
> 
> Con respecto a sus preguntas, el estudio habla del II como el aumento del nivel de insulina en sangre a las dos horas de realizar la ingesta así que estaría bien saber si la pasta lo mantiene alto mucho tiempo más allá de esas dos horas o cual sería su efecto. Las cantidades tampoco nos sacan de dudas, comparamos 201 g. de pasta ya cocida y 158 g. de filete que son dos raciones muy comparables creo yo.
> ...




No me he leído el artículo, pero tenemos que ser conscientes de algo:
La proteína tb hace que liberemos bastante insulina.

A día de hoy, tengo entendido que la proteína hace que la insulina se libere de forma prolongada durante minutos y horas después de haber comido.
Y los hidratos, te provocan un pico inmediato (sobretodo cuanto más refinado sea el hidrato).
Y las grasas, apenas liberan insulina.

Si ahora me dicen que la proteina provoca EXACTAMENTE el mismo efecto insulinico que las harinas, lo tendré que revisar todo.

Ahora no tengo las gráficas a mano, pero la información era la que digo:
-hidratos refinados: pico brutal e instantaneo de azúcar (por lo tanto de insulina)
- proteina: liberación de insulina de forma más prolongada en el tiempo y sin el pico de los hidratos
- Grasas: apenas hay impacto.

Pero es que además, siempre que la naturaleza nos da proteina: frutos secos, huevo, carnes/pescados, lácteos...siempre vienen mezclados con grasa (para nuetralizar así los efectos insulinicos). La naturaleza es sabia.


Si alguien se lee el doc entero, que haga resumen please.
Edito: a lo mejor el documento que enlaza Smilling JAck, sólo hace referencia a la gente que tiene diabetes. Eso ya es caso aparte.


----------



## Jorkomboi (15 Sep 2016)

Lo bueno de la proteína es que el pico de insulina es mas bajo y que ademas no da hipoglucemia después o la da muy débil. Los hidratos dan un pico enorme y después una hipoglucemia bestial.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Sep 2016)

bambum dijo:


> Jajaja.
> 
> Habéis visto??!!. Nuestros amigos de Kellogs vienen hacer publicidad en el foro.
> 
> 2016 Nutrition Summit & ICD



Cereales para un mundo sano :XX: refinados y con azúcar añadido, sanísimos hoygan ::


----------



## zapatitos (15 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *A ti el ayuno no te funciona muy bien.....
> 
> HIIT: Me voy a poner exquisito. Existe desde hace millones de años. Otra cosa es que durante el s.XX se pautara para hacerlo algo "científico". Cuando se cazaba lo hacíamos en base a los HIITs.
> 
> ...



Debo reconocer Rauxa que admiro profundamente tu capacidad para manipular, distorsionar y tergiversar las palabras de los demás. Eso es un arte difícil de manejar y tú eres todo un maestro.

Hace millones de años no existía ningún concepto sobre el deporte al menos que yo sepa, el hombre primitivo corría, saltaba, andaba, trepaba, levanta una piedra, etc etc por algo muy simple que se llama subsistencia. Lo hacía porque era necesario para subsistir en su hábitat y no para perder grasa o mejorar su rendimiento. No sabían si ir más despacio o más deprisa era mejor o peor para perder grasa o mejorar su rendimiento, lo hacían por pura necesidad, si tenían que huir corrían despavoridos el tiempo que pudieran, si no tenían nada que hacer estaban de pie, tumbados o sentados, etc etc 

Creo que esto es algo que cualquiera entenderá. Mezclar hombre primitivo y deporte es una desfachatez cuya única explicación posible es un intento burdo de manipular.

Lo que nos preocupa y viene al caso es el concepto del HIIT y como ya te he explicado surgió en su base a principios del siglo pasado cuando los suecos descubrieron que combinar entreno de alta intensidad y baja intensidad mejoraba más la adaptación al lactato y por tanto el rendimiento físico deportivo. Después como todas las cosas obviamente se ha ido puliendo, pero el concepto básico sigue siendo el mismo, combinar alta intensidad con baja intensidad. No voy a poner nada de series que veo que no entiendes ese concepto y comenzarás de nuevo con lo de los sprints.

El HIIT no es lo que tú creas o quieras que sea, el HIIT es lo que es por mucho que te empeñes tú en que sea otra cosa. Es como el tomate, todos lo consideran una verdura cuando en realidad es una fruta y por mucho que se empeñe la gente en llamarlo verdura no se va a convertir en una, seguirá siendo una fruta.

Lo mismo pasa con lo que me pusiste el día que no cenaste y entrenaste en ayunas, por mucho que te empeñes en llamarlo HIIT no lo es y nunca lo será porque es lo que es, un entreno a X intensidad que no cumple los protocolos del HIIT.

Yo no digo que no seas capaz de hacer 200 burpes, 1000 flexiones, 300 sentadillas todo seguido, etc etc, solo te digo que eso no lo haces después de 12-14 horas en ayunas como intentas hacerme creer porque metabolicamente es *IMPOSIBLE*. Y si eres capaz de hacer todo eso en esas circunstancias apúntate a pruebas de ultraresistencia que vas a arrasar sin despeinarte.

Yo no niego que traspases el umbral anaeróbico haciendo sentadillas, flexiones, dominadas, sería un idiota si lo negara. Lo que niego es que seas capaz de hacerlo en las circunstancias que me dices osease ayunando durante mínimo unas 10 horas.

Y vuelvo a reiterar otra vez al que le interese que tenga muchísimo cuidado con las cosas que se afirman por Internet y que mi consejo es que a nadie se le ocurra hacer entrenamiento de alta intensidad como el HIIT con 12 horas en ayunas porque en el mejor de los casos se puede llevar un susto en forma de lipotimia y en el peor de los casos parada cardíaca y/o muerte súbita, no es el primero que cae por hacer cosas así.

El deporte está muy bien pero poco a poco, adaptándose y alimentándose siempre correctamente.

Sobre el Crossfit, basicamente es un método de entrenamiento que combina varios tipos de ejercicios a alta intensidad para entrenar el cuerpo en todas sus áreas. Hace falta tener una buena base física para hacerlo y no es para principiantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Debo reconocer Rauxa que admiro profundamente tu capacidad para manipular, distorsionar y tergiversar las palabras de los demás. Eso es un arte difícil de manejar y tú eres todo un maestro.
> 
> Hace millones de años no existía ningún concepto sobre el deporte al menos que yo sepa, el hombre primitivo corría, saltaba, andaba, trepaba, levanta una piedra, etc etc por algo muy simple que se llama subsistencia. Lo hacía porque era necesario para subsistir en su hábitat y no para perder grasa o mejorar su rendimiento. No sabían si ir más despacio o más deprisa era mejor o peor para perder grasa o mejorar su rendimiento, lo hacían por pura necesidad, si tenían que huir corrían despavoridos el tiempo que pudieran, si no tenían nada que hacer estaban de pie, tumbados o sentados, etc etc
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, eres un profano sobre el tema.

El concepto alta intensidad/baja intensidad, lo llevamos aplicando hace millones de años. 
Hemos estado los últimos 50-70 años haciendo "cardio crónico", pensando que era lo mejor para estar en forma y adelgazar. Hasta que la ciencia ha "descubierto" que tenemos un cuerpo adaptado a la alta intensidad y no para estar haciendo "cardio crónico".
A partir de ese "descubrimiento", la ciencia lo que ha hecho es empezar a pautar esta metodología para ver mejores resultados.
De ahí que tu sepas que puedes hacer un entreno de 5 series de 1 km a ritmo de 4'km, descansando 2' entre series. Es el avance de la ciencia actual.
Hace miles/millones de años, no nos ejercitabamos para estar en forma, sino para cazar y evitar ser cazados. Pero repito, lo hacíamos con intervalos de alta intensidad. Tenemos un cuerpo adaptado a sprintar, a saltar, a escalar, a trepar, a agacharnos/levantarnos, a lanzar, a desplazarnos de cualquier manera, a empujar, a traccionar.... (no a hacer un curl de biceps o un press banca).
La ciencia ha observado lo que habíamos hecho durante miles de años, y simplemente lo ha adaptado a nuestro modo de vida actual (de ahí los entrenamientos funcionales y demás...)

Simplemente lo que estamos haciendo es ejercicio acorde a nuestra forma de ser.

Es como si ahora me dijeras que hemos "descubierto" que las harinas son dañinas y que las grasas saturadas son las mejores. Oiga, pues no; eso lo sabíamos desde hace millones de años, lo único que hemos estados 60 años haciendo las cosas como el culo y ahora, adoptando el sentido común, estamos volviendo a lo que es natural para nuestro organismo (con las ventajas que nos ofrece la ciencia actual.)

Y ahora me discutes que es imposible que en ayunas haga lo que digo que haga? 
Es como si yo te dijera que tu eres incapaz de correr a 4'km. Tu sabrás qué nivel tienes. Todo depende de donde se parta.
Yo entreno en ayunas pq me siento bien así. Que a lo mejor con algo de comida podría hacer 2 repeticiones más? Pues a lo mejor. Pero yo no busco el hacer más repeticiones o el durar 10 segundos menos. Simplemente hago lo máximo que puedo en ese momento. Y lo hago en ayunas pq creo que en mi caso me irá mejor que con comida en el estómago. 


Una vez ya has aclarado que el HIIT es alta intensidad y que por tanto lo que yo hago es alta intensidad (calistenia), asunto zanjado 

Lo de si el crossfit no es para principiantes ya es de segundo de carrera. Es un concepto que se llama PROGRESION e INDIVIDUALIZACIÓN.
A mi madre de 60 años le puedo decir: 5 sentadillas + 5 flexiones a una pared + 15 levantamientos de un garrafón de 5 litros de agua y ya estaríamos haciendo un HIIT adaptado a su edad y su condición. 

Mas de una vez lo he comentado, mi abuelo de 93 años (aún conduce coche), tb le hago hacer HIIT's. Pero tranquilo, ni lo hago hacer series, ni sprintar, ni tumbarse en el suelo. Todo más sencillo, pero trabajando el concepto intensidad adaptado a su condición (por ahí hay másters de actividad física para gente de la 3ª edad, que te lo explicarán muy bien).


Lo de la lipotimia y ataques chungos por hacer alta intensidad, te lo explican en el último curso de carrera. 
Tienes más posibilidades de sufrir un chungo, comiendo:

- leche + cereales

Que entrenando en ayunas. 

Repito, no estamos hablando de estar 3 horas entrenando en ayunas, sino de hacer entrenos de como mucho 30' y siempre estando bien hidratados.
Yo ceno muy bien, y cuando me levanto, me levanto lleno de energía y me siento bien nutrido. No entiendo esa necesidad que tiene la gente de nada más levantarse tener que comer, como si durante la noche (que uno se la pasa durmiendo), se hubiera vaciado de toda la energía. 
Bueno, si la entiendo: cenas poco nutritivas. Luego es cuando necesitas dar gasolina a tu cuerpo nada más levantarte. No es mi caso.

Lógicamente eso comporta una adaptación, llevar un tiempo con una alimentación baja o nula de harinas y azúcares añadidos.
Miles de videos y documentos en internet de gente que entrena alta intensidad en ayunas te abrirán los ojos.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Sep 2016)

lewis dijo:


> *Ya tengo los datos Zapatitos:
> 
> 13/05/2016 31/08/2016
> 
> ...



Yo todos los estudios que conozco son en gente que parece sana y no toma ningún fármaco. O sea que le están inhibiendo artificialmente el colesterol que produce su cuerpo y yo no puedo decir si en ese caso sirve esa fórmula porque no tengo ni idea.

En personas que no toman nada los estudios indican que tiene un acierto de alrededor del 70-80% que es aceptable.

Saludos.




Rauxa dijo:


> *Lo dicho, eres un profano sobre el tema.
> 
> El concepto alta intensidad/baja intensidad, lo llevamos aplicando hace millones de años.
> Hemos estado los últimos 50-70 años haciendo "cardio crónico", pensando que era lo mejor para estar en forma y adelgazar. Hasta que la ciencia ha "descubierto" que tenemos un cuerpo adaptado a la alta intensidad y no para estar haciendo "cardio crónico".
> ...



Ya no voy a volver a repetir que el hombre primitivo luchaba por su subsistencia y eso nada tiene que ver con el concepto actual del deporte, te gusta manipular y eso te puede servir con otros pero conmigo das en hueso.

*"Hace miles/millones de años, no nos ejercitabamos para estar en forma, sino para cazar y evitar ser cazados. Pero repito, lo hacíamos con intervalos de alta intensidad."*

Eso es totalmente falso, el hombre primitivo no se ejercitaba ni para estar en forma ni para cazar o evitar ser cazado. Simplemente se guiaba por su instinto de supervivencia, si estaba en peligro corría lo que podía y si tenía hambre intentaba enganchar lo que veía o luchar porque otro no se lo arrebatara. No había ningún método en ello. Llamar a eso intervalos de alta intensidad es para descojonarse, así literalmente.

Lo de que hemos estado los últimos 50-70 años siguiendo el entreno "cardio crónico" es otra mentira, lo han estado siguiendo los que se han fiado de gente como tú que en esos tiempos creíais que habíais descubierto la rueda con el entreno aeróbico y ahora creeis haberla vuelto a descubrir con el HIIT, Crossfit y similares que se llevan practicando desde hace décadas. 

En mis tiempos los que tenían el título de Entrenador Personal solían ser los más gañanes del gym y aunque llevo mucho tiempo sin pisar un gym veo que la cosa no ha cambiado y lo seguís siendo.

Si ejercicios de musculación como curl de biceps, press de banca, etc etc no son ejercicios idóneos para el ser humano ni para el deportista ¿Por qué los han hecho y los siguen haciendo millones de atletas de todos los deportes y los prescriben y siguen prescribiendo en sus rutinas básicas o de compelemento miles y miles de preparadores técnicos? ¿Todos ellos son todos tontos y tú muy listo? ¿Te piensas que el curl de biceps solo sirve para echar biceps y presumir ante las mojabragas de tu gym? Para un portero de fútbol por ejemplo es algo esencial el trabajo complementario con pesos de bíceps y antebrazos.

Si, digo que eres incapaz de hacer lo que afirmas (entrenos de alta intensidad) después de 10-12 horas de ayuno y lo vuelvo a decir.

Yo soy capaz de correr a 4 minutos kilómetros en entrenamientos y de hacer HIIT pero no después de horas de ayuno porque ese ritmo es de alta intensidad para mí. Porque yo lo que niego no es que tú te hagas 300.000 burpees seguidos sin siquiera sudar sino que seas capaz de hacer HIIT y entrenamiento de alta intensidad (osease entrenar por encima de tu umbral anaeróbico) después de 10-12 de ayuno. ¿Te enteras o no te enteras?

Como ya te dije, tú lo que haces por las mañanas en ayunas es un entrenamiento a una intensidad del 70-75% que alguien bien entrenado lo aguanta perfectamente. Eso lo apuesto y se que no pierdo.

Que aquí no estamos hablando de niveles porque seas principiante o adelantado la ley es la misma, cuando subas por encima de tu umbral anaeróbico y no tengas la energía adecuada tarde o temprano vas para abajo. Y tú me quieres vender que después de 10-12 horas de ayuno tienes la suficiente energía para estar 20-30 minutos haciendo HIIT o unos 40-50 minutos haciendo Crossfit. Oye y yo salto desde 10.000 sin paracaidas y cuando llego al suelo reboto y vuelvo al avión ileso 

Me parece perfecto que creas que soy idiota pero otra cosa es que lo sea.

Tú cenas muy bien y tienes energía suficiente por la mañana pero para hacer lo que haces que es un entrenamiento de intensidad 70-75% y que tú llamas HIIT y superintenso te lo vuelvo a repetir.

Hoy precisamente he entrenado press de banca, ese ejercicio que según tú no sirve para nada. Basado en el HD 4-1-4 que ya sabrás lo que es. He desayunado, he calentado bien con saltos a la comba, lagartijas y cosas así, después algunas series de calentamiento, después he puesto un peso para unas 6 repeticiones y para delante. Preagotamiento, Forzadas, Negativas, Bajada, Preagotamiento, etc etc. En total algo más de 15 minutos de entrenamiento contando el calentamiento y aunque he desayunado bien he salido arrastras por debajo de la barra.

A mí me gustaría verte haciendo eso después de ayunar un montón de horas (el peso da igual el que quieras ponerte tú)

¿Me podrías decir deportistas que se ponen a entrenar con alta intensidad en ayunas? Estoy interesado en el tema. 

Vamos a ver, no es que me levante de la cama y ya tenga necesidad de comer, es que si voy a entrenar con intensidad y no como un poco antes el entrenamiento no es correcto. Si me pongo a hacer lagartijas, me voy a trotar, saltar un rato a la comba o voy a entrenar con pesos quedándome por debajo del umbral del Fallo pues claro que no necesito comer nada ¿Es tan difícil de entender?

Y ahora me vienes con tu madre, tu abuelo y el HIIT ¿Y también lo hacen con ayunos de 12 horas? Si es que tiene guasa el chaval.

Ya te llamo directamente fantasmón y si eres realmente entrenador personal (que lo dudo muchísimo) el título te salió en un paquete de Campurrianas, sin acritud te lo digo.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 19:42 ----------


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Sep 2016)

Zapatitos y Raxua: IDOS A UN HOTEL!!!!


----------



## Dugongo (15 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Algún estudio que demuestre o de indicios de que la fructosa en las cantidades en que se encuentra en la miel y la fruta es perjudicial para la salud? Y si es posible en combinaciòn con glucosa y sacarosa que es como suele encontrarse en esos alimentos.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Perdón por tardar tanto, no entro lo suficientemente a menudo aquí.

Consumption of Honey, Sucrose, and High-Fructose Corn Syrup Produces Similar Metabolic Effects in Glucose-Tolerant and -Intolerant Individuals


Básicamente, que el azúcar, el jarabe de maíz alto en fructosa y la miel suben lo mismito los triglicéridos, tanto en individuos sanos como en los que ya están de camino al síndrome metabólico – diabetes.

La miel pesa más por cucharada que el azúcar, cuidado con la dosificación, que no estamos hablando del mismo volumen en uno y en otro. 50 gramos de miel son 12 cucharaditas de café, o lo que es lo mismo 6 soperas. Es una dosis mayor a lo que puedes tomarte si solo lo reduces a 2 en el desayuno, pero siendo el único “azúcar” en el experimento, tendrías que sumar tus dos cucharadas al resto de fructosa –y edulcorantes- que te tomas en el día, en fruta, en azúcar, en un chicle, en la pasta de dientes, en medicinas y suplementos alimenticios… ni te imaginas la de sitios en los que están.

La fructosa te desmineraliza. Busca tú mismo el estudio, que existe y estoy un poco cansada de que me pidáis siempre que os haga los deberes 

Así que del 2% de “cosas buenas” que tiene la miel, probablemente muchas se vayan por el retrete con el contenido en fructosa que carga. ¿No prefieres tomarte todos esos minerales en comida no refinada? Porque que lo haya refinado una abeja no le quita ningún refinamiento.

Insisto, la miel es los cereales integrales de la película. Los beneficios existen, nunca lo negaré, pero los perjuicios son grandes si nos pasamos de cantidad.

Si lo que quieres es endulzar algo, pues tú eliges tu veneno. Pero ten en cuenta que lo que estás haciendo es complacer a tu paladar. Tomarla porque sí, porque crees que es sana es lo mismo que tomarse los special k pensando que haces genial porque están llenos de fibra y vitaminas según la etiqueta. O tomarse un yogur light porque engorda menos…

Yo tomo azúcar y miel. Hay que vivir! Y también me tomo un copazo de vez en cuando. Pero no me engaño pensando que porque el licor de hierbas tenga ciertos beneficios, deja de ser un capricho. Existen umbrales seguros tanto para el azúcar como para la miel, y no lo digo yo, sino los mayores expertos en esto (Lustig etc). Sólo digo que por el hecho de que la miel tenga propiedades no se eche uno triple ración...

*

Veo que decís mucho que el ratio triglicéridos/hdl indica la resistencia a la insulina. Creéis que tendría algo que ver que mi ratio haya estado siempre entre 0,9 y 1,3 con que tenga las bajadas de glucosa? Veo que siempre ponéis ratios más altos. Yo tengo cero grasa abdominal, pero en cadera y pecho sí tengo, con lo cual lo tan bajo que tengo los triglicéridos no me lo explico. Y lleva siendo así desde que tengo datos de análisis, antes de dejar de tomar el gluten y la lactosa...


----------



## Rauxa (15 Sep 2016)

A ver, Zapatones:

El hombre primitivo se ejercitaba y se movía. Obviamente no con un objetivo meramente deportivo sino para su subsistencia. Se movía en función de sus características, capacidades... De la misma forma que los monos están diseñados para trepar por los árboles, los hombres lo estamos para desplazarnos a pie, para lanzar.... Pero con el paso de los años (como ha pasado con el tema alimentación), la cosa se ha distorsionado, y como aquí hay que vender, se pusieron de moda los entrenamientos analíticos (curl de biceps, press de banca...) que nada tienen que ver con nuestra forma de funcionar. 
¿Que por qué entonces tanta gente hace curl de bíceps? Pues de la misma forma que millones de personas tienen las harinas como base de su alimentación y estas son dañinas. 
Como entrenador-gañán que soy, te diré que cada vez son más las personas que hacen entrenamientos funcionales y no analíticos. Lo mismo con la alimentación: cada vez hay más gente que recorta las harinas y no a la inversa.

Tu no sabes lo que yo estaba recomendando hace 15 años. Pero en la carrera me enseñaron muy bien que la intensidad era una variable clave para ponerse ne forma. 
Si entiendes que el "cardio crónico" es algo que no funciona, entonces tb entenderás que los ejercicios analíticos de gimnasio, tampoco son la mejor opción. Pero no quiero extenderme hablando de entrenos funcionales/analíticos, con alguien que después de 4 posts, no entiende aún el concepto.
En su momento colaboré con los equipos inferiores del Barça de fútbol. Si crees que sus porteros se dedican a trabajar el biceps haciendo curl de biceps vas muy equivcado. Si encima crees que el bíceps es un músculo importante para el portero, es que no tienes ni zorra idea. Para empezar el bíceps no es ni un músculo.
Hay que trabajar la fuerza, sí. Pero no de forma analítica. El trabajo de pesas (mono-articular y mono-planar), no tiene nada que ver con ninguna situación real deportiva (que son situaciones multiplanares y multiarticulares), así que no tiene mucho sentido. Simplemente el entrenamiento se tiene que asemejar lo más posible a la situación real de partido.
Pero repito, eres tan profano en el tema, que mejor lo dejamos aquí. 

Sigues sin entender el concepto intensidad. Yo entreno al 100% de mis posibilidades siempre. La intensidad es un concepto de voluntad. No tiene nada que ver en si has comido más o menos.
Yo en cierto momento de día puedo hacer una serie de 1 km al 100% y me saldrán 3'20". Y puedo hacer otra serie de 1km en otro momento, también al 100% y me saldrán 3'35". 
En las dos series he ido a mi 100%, pero con diferentes resultados. Me importa un pimiento pq no me preparo para los JJOO. Simplemente hago deporte para ponerme en forma. Y opto por los ejercicios de alta intensidad y corta duración. 
Yo no sé entrenar al 70% o al 75%. Yo soy capaz de hacer exactamente el mismo entrenamiento que has hecho tú. Y lo haré al 100% igualmente. Como tú. Y me tendrán que recoger en pinzas. Como a ti. La diferencia estará en que yo a lo mejor invertiré 3' más de tiempo. O porqué mi condición física es peor o pq en ese momento no tengo tanta energía como la que tienes tú. Pero yo habré ido a mi máximo en ese momento. Igual que tú.

¿Qué a lo mejor por la tarde soy capaz de rendir mejor que por la mañana en ayunas? Pues a lo mejor. Pero en los dos momentos cuando entreno, iré al 100%, aunque el resultado no sea el mismo.
No sé que se te escapa de esto que estoy contando.

Deportistas que hacen alta intensidad en ayunas?
Déjame recordar... ..... ah si!!! Fui profesor de Educación Física en el IES CAR de Sant Cugat (donde están las jóvenes futuras estrellas del deporte). Normalmente entrenan doble sesión y la primera de ellas, antes de ir a clase y desayunar. Ese primer entreno solía ser corto e intenso.
El entreno de la tarde era más largo y combinaba técnica/táctica en función de su deporte. 
También te podría hablar de los entrenos de alta intensidad en ayunas de Usain Bolt o de ciclistas y de los keniatas que hacen maratones. Hay una web que se llama google. TE sorprenderías de lo que puedes encontrar ahí.

Soy licenciado en Educación Física
Entrenador nacional de voleibol, atletismo y triatlón.
Y a parte de ser profesor, he trabajado y colaborado con el CAR de Sant Cugat (Atletismo, voley, natación) , con las categorías inferiores de fútbol del Barça, y siendo entrenador una temporada de voley en la escuela Blume.
Estaría bien que pusieras tú, tu curriculum. Más que nada para saber de que árbol te caes.
Con el tema alimentación podemos discutir sobre muchas cosas y reconozco que no es mi ámbito de trabajo (pese a quellevo 10 años empapandome de ello). PEro en el tema deportivo, sí que tengo una sólida formación, así que te rogaría que leyeras lo que te estoy contando.
No me discutas lo que es un entreno de alta intensidad y que si estás en ayunas no puedes hacer alta intensidad. Pq sí que se puede. El resultado puede ser otro, pero la alta intensidad no tiene nada que ver con el haber comido un plátano o dos.
No me discutas si es mas natural, agacharse para coger un garrafón y ponerlo en una estantería o hacer un curl de biceps
No me discutas la diferencia entre entreno analítico y funcional.
Y no me seas gañán al decir: "Porqué hay millones de personas que hacen curl de biceps"? Porqué yo te responderé fácilmente diciéndote que por la misma razón que hay millones de personas que se hinchan a harinas cada día de sus vidas.

Podemos discutir sobre qué ejercicio puede ser mejor en un momento dado. Podemos discutir sobre si es mejor descansar al 100% o al 80% para conseguir según qué objetivo.... puesto que son cosas subjetivas. Pero de lo que te acabo de decir, no. Porqué se nota que eres un profano total en esto.

Y ahora porfavor, dejemos de ensuciar el hilo, pq vamos a marear a Sada.
Creo que hay un hilo sobre Crossfit y demás, y allí te podrás pelear con otros, sobre si crees que es imposible trabjar a máxima intensidad sin comer.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2016)

globos dijo:


> Haciendo caso literal y únicamente en su forma estética a lo expuesto en el título del hilo sobre la obesidad y sobrepeso ; cada vez estoy más convencido que lo que hace perder grasa corporal es aumentar la ingesta de grasas, más allá de eliminar azúcares y harinas, estos últimos serían eliminados meramente por cuestiones relacionadas a enfermedades inflamatorias y hormonales, más que por estética; ni índices glucémicos, ni índices insulinicos ni leches, déficit de grasa en la dieta es igual a creación y acumulación de grasa para la propia supervivencia del cuerpo ante una alimentación que no aporta la energía natural de reservas, la grasa, ante un superavit de grasas el cuerpo entiende que no tiene necesidad de guardar energía y literalmente las diluye y se deshace de las grasas/energía de reserva acumuladas, que tenías antes de llegar la época de prosperidad enérgetica (dieta alta en grasas) donde el ahorro no es necesario (guardando el mínimo de reserva que genéticamente tienes marcado).



Es que al final estas llegando al mismo sitio por distinto camino.

Resulta que la grasa tiene un IG de....cero. Lo mezcles como lo mezcles te baja el IG del total de la ingesta.

Evidentemente si metes 100 gr de grasa con 100 gr de azucar aun vas a tener in IG moderadamente alto.

El problema es que es facilisimo meterse 100 gr de hidratos en forma de pan y entras en un circulo vicioso ya que el cuerpo te va a pedir mas pan, en cambio las grasas al ser muy saciantes no. Por eso cuidado con decir como poco pan y mas grasa porque la triste realidad es que la realidad es que tomaras mas pan que grasa.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Sep 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> *Perdón por tardar tanto, no entro lo suficientemente a menudo aquí.
> 
> Consumption of Honey, Sucrose, and High-Fructose Corn Syrup Produces Similar Metabolic Effects in Glucose-Tolerant and -Intolerant Individuals
> *



He quitado un montón para que ocupe tanto.

Pero ese estudio está hecho con 50 gr de carbohidratos de la miel que traducido serán algo más de 60 gr de miel que en dos semanas supone más de 800 gramos. Había encontrado estudios similares con 100 gr y hasta 150. En esas cantidades no dudo que sea perjudicial pero estaba hablando de tomarla en cantidades bajas, como dije tomo 10 gr y a lo sumo 20 cuando hago ejercicio intenso, en esas pequeñas cantidades tiene más ventajas que inconvenientes. 

Junto a 2 o 3 piezas diarias de fruta son los únicos carbohidratos simples que tomo. Y se lo que tomo y dejo de tomar porque los carbohidratos siempre los peso.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 22:03 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *A ver, Zapatones: Soy amigo íntimo del Froome bla bla bla y Guardiola me ha dado la mano al terminar sus coloquios bla bla bla*



Que si, que ya se que tienes un montón de licenciaturas y eres muy amigo íntimo de Guardiola y Mourinho y cenas todos los findes con ellos, no me lo recuerdes más por favor que me haces sentir complejo de inferioridad.

Te podría decir para que es importante el biceps en un portero, también en que consiste el HD 4-1-4 que en todo tu tocho no has dicho nada sobre él basicamente porque no lo habrás oido en tu vida, pero estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que este no es el sitio y dejando dicho a cualquier chaval que pueda andar leyendo por estos que le aconsejo que no se le ocurra hacer caso a gurús y entrenadores personales que tienen títulos porque les han salido en las cajas de Campurrianas y ni en sueños hagan un entrenamiento intenso sin alimentarse adecuadamente antes porque se arriesgan a sufrir problemas serios, yo también lo dejo.

Deporte si pero con buenos alimentos a su debido tiempo, paciencia y cabeza, chavales.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Sep 2016)

Zapatitos me reitero: yo también hago HIIT en ayunas como me he cansado de repetir. No sé si rendiré menos pero te garantizo que no me pasa nada. Series de sprints al maximo y sprints subiendo escaleras, vamos, para mí eso es HIIT


----------



## zapatitos (15 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Zapatitos me reitero: yo también hago HIIT en ayunas como me he cansado de repetir. No sé si rendiré menos pero te garantizo que no me pasa nada. Series de sprints al maximo y sprints subiendo escaleras, vamos, [para mí eso es HIIT*



Si es que lo dices tú mismo Adrenocromo para tí eso es HIIT, yo ya he explicado lo que es realmente el HIIT y la forma de saber que estás en las zonas correctas, que no digo que no entrenes bien ni nada parecido para tus objetivos entiéndeme, nada más lejos de eso pero una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa, en el mundo real te demostraría lo equivocado que estás y me darías totalmente la razón, pero en serio vamos a dejarlo porque aburrimos al personal.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (15 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo dicho, eres un profano sobre el tema.
> 
> El concepto alta intensidad/baja intensidad, lo llevamos aplicando hace millones de años.
> Hemos estado los últimos 50-70 años haciendo "cardio crónico", pensando que era lo mejor para estar en forma y adelgazar. Hasta que la ciencia ha "descubierto" que tenemos un cuerpo adaptado a la alta intensidad y no para estar haciendo "cardio crónico".
> ...




No creo que fuera exactamente HIIT. El "homo" estaba en forma, pero no tenía ninguna necesidad de ofuscarse en ejercicios interválicos porque sí, de hecho se trataba de lo contrario, ahorrar energía y no matarse en ejercicios innecesarios. Nosotros condensamos el ejercicio en poco tiempo y a máxima intensidad por una cuestión de tiempo y ocio, además tenemos toda la comida que queremos.

Respecto al ayuno, entrenas con el estómago vacío pero con depósitos en sangre para hacer un buen entrenamiento al levantarte. Ahí tiene razón Zapatitos, estás bien alimentado, cenas bien y al levantarte rindes. 

Los ejercicios de alternancia muscular (al menos para mí) no requieren tan alta intensidad como 6 o 7 sprints de 400 metros. Es decir, si ya tienes unos dorsales entrenados vas a hacer dominadas fácilmente aunque vengas de hacer 50 abdominales anteriormente, son esfuerzos diferentes. Igualmente si estás reventado a hacer sentadillas y te pones de repente a hacer flexiones y tienes los hombros y pectoral entrenado, te vas a encontrar conque las haces fácilmente, casi descansando del esfuerzo anterior. 

Siguiendo con el ayuno. Muchos deportistas empiezan en ayunas, pero después se toman su pedazo plato de hidratos y proteínas y al cabo ya hacen "el entrenamiento".


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Zapatitos me reitero: yo también hago HIIT en ayunas como me he cansado de repetir. No sé si rendiré menos pero te garantizo que no me pasa nada. Series de sprints al maximo y sprints subiendo escaleras, vamos, para mí eso es HIIT



El problema de Zapatitos, segun mi opinion y sin acritud, es que subestima la capacidad del cuerpo para sacar energia de la grasa.

Todas las teorias deportiva, umbrales de rendimiento, etc, me da en la nariz que se han hecho en personas que consumian habitualmente harinas y azucar. 

Nadie tiene ni puta idea de como rinde el organismo cuando se adapta a usar esa via metabolica como preferente.

Os pediria algun estudio, experimento o pruebas de rendimiento en gente con alto consumo de grasa y cero refinados pero sospecho que no existen.


----------



## Dabicito (15 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El problema de Zapatitos, segun mi opinion y sin acritud, es que subestima la capacidad del cuerpo para sacar energia de la grasa.
> 
> Todas las teorias deportiva, umbrales de rendimiento, etc, me da en la nariz que se han hecho en personas que consumian habitualmente harinas y azucar.
> 
> ...



también podrías probar tú a comer una bomba de azúcar de postre, una tarta con chocolate, merengue, nata, etc.. Comer chuminadas no es nada aconsejable, pero cuando un compromiso social te sitúa en esa situación luego vas al gimnasio y, es verdad, tienes más fuerza.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *El problema de Zapatitos, segun mi opinion y sin acritud, es que subestima la capacidad del cuerpo para sacar energia de la grasa.
> 
> Todas las teorias deportiva, umbrales de rendimiento, etc, me da en la nariz que se han hecho en personas que consumian habitualmente harinas y azucar.
> 
> ...



Yo no subestimo jamás nada, simplemente soy realista y se lo que funciona según el objetivo que me planteo, no vendo humo como hace Rauxa.

No hay adaptación a otra via metabólica, lo que hay como ya expliqué en otro post es una subida de tu umbral anaeróbico y una mejora de tu capacidad para utilizar el oxígeno gracias al entrenamiento correcto y por tanto puedes entrenar o competir con mayor intensidad sin utilizar la glucosa como energía primordial, que es lo que les pasa a todos los deportistas de nivel.

Pero cuando tengas que traspasar ese umbral anaeróbico y no tengas el tipo de energía requerido para ese esfuerzo, más temprano que tarde vas a ir para abajo.

Tu problema Karlos Smith, según mi opinión y también sin acritud, es que quieres comparar entrenamiento deportivo con trabajo que son dos cosas completamente diferentes y que necesitan una energía diferente y eso te lleva a sobrestimar la capacidad del cuerpo para utilizar la grasa como energía y creer que vale para todo, más por cuestión de fe en tu estilo de vida (que ya te he dicho que es muy válido para tu actividad) que por razonamiento.

Y como dice Dabicito que por una vez y que no sirva de precedente le doy la razón, haz tú mismo el estudio y así sales de dudas por tí mismo y además tú ya estás adaptado a la grasa como energía. Es muy sencillo, una carrera de un kilómetro con la grasa como energía y la semana siguiente otra con el azúcar como energía y comparas resultados.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2016 at 00:12 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> *Siguiendo con el ayuno. Muchos deportistas empiezan en ayunas, pero después se toman su pedazo plato de hidratos y proteínas y al cabo ya hacen "el entrenamiento".*



Los que hacen eso es porque tienen el día "tranquilo", por poner un ejemplo se van a rodar para sumar kilómetros y se llevan alguna cosa como un gel, una barrita o lo que sea por si acaso. Pero ningún deportista está tan loco como para ponerse a hacer un entrenamiento intenso del tipo que sea en ayunas con la tripa vacia.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Sep 2016)

Para Zapatitos, HIIT es hacer series al 80% pero siempre con el estómago lleno.

Nadie entiende que el concepto intensidad no tiene nada que ver en si corro, hago calistenia... Simplemente es "hacer" a máxima intensidad algún ejercicio.

Concatenando varios elementos físicos podemos trabajar a nuestro 110% si queremos. Esfuerzos supramaximos. Y aunque tenga una espalda prodigiosa y pueda hacer 50 dominadas sin despeinarme, pues lo que haré será hacer 300 dominadas para terminar molido.
Igual cuando corro. Si hago una serie de 1 km a 4'k y llego sobrado, pues tendré que ir a 3'k para terminar petado.

Es que no veo porqué os hacéis tanto daño con este concepto.

Zapatos: yo no he dicho que sea amigo de Froom o Guardiola. Soy yo el manipulador?
He puesto mi curriculum y mi experiencia. Pero resulta que yo no puedo aconsejar no sea que algun florero, le venga un patatús.
En cambio tú, que te niegas a decir qe formación tienes, sí que puedes opinar.

PD: por cierto soy capaz de hacer 5 series de 1km a mi 100% en ayunas.
Se vé que mis depósitos de glucógeno aguantan bien, en esas circunstancias.
Según el médico tardan en vaciarse entre 24-48 horas, así que con un ayuno de 10 horas, puedo perfectamente matarme a series sin problema.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no subestimo jamás nada, simplemente soy realista y se lo que funciona según el objetivo que me planteo, no vendo humo como hace Rauxa.
> 
> No hay adaptación a otra via metabólica, lo que hay como ya expliqué en otro post es una subida de tu umbral anaeróbico y una mejora de tu capacidad para utilizar el oxígeno gracias al entrenamiento correcto y por tanto puedes entrenar o competir con mayor intensidad sin utilizar la glucosa como energía primordial, que es lo que les pasa a todos los deportistas de nivel.
> 
> ...



Esque la prueba corriendo ya la hice, con una diferencia de 15 dias corria 5 km y llegaba hecho polvo, a los 15 dias de dejar los refinados llegue a ocho y no me lo creia.

Con el kilometro de piscina todavia mas claro si te vale. Desayunaba bien (en plan mediterraneo) y al rato me iba a nadar. Despues de tres años nadando no veia mucho avance, si apretaba el ritmo muchos largos seguidos me tenia que parar. Ahora me hago el kilometro en ayunas. La diferencia es que hago un largo a ritmo normal y otro a todo lo que doy.

Lo mismo tampoco es Hiit pero destrozo la piscina. No se lo que subiran las pulsaciones pero voy a mi limite fisico. Espero que consideres la natacion un deporte.

En el trabajo voy con un compañero que se hace su almuerzo de poligono. Se hace cruces cuando me ve pasar la mañana hasta las tres o las cuatro con solo un cafe. Tengo mucha mas fuerza y resistencia que cuando almorzaba.

Esta mañana nos ha tocado quitar dos maquinas que pesan 100 kilos, y colocar dos nuevas en soportes que estan a metro y medio del suelo. La gracia de las maquinitas es que esta todo el peso a un lado. El que le toca tiene qur bajar y subir 70 kilos en su lado. Hoy me ha tocado a mi porque el compañero lleva un dedo jodido. Bajalas del edificio desde un primero (gracias a Dios) por la escalera y al furgon a la calle de atras. Asi dos hacia arriba y dos hacia abajo. He comido a las cinco. Este verano me toco subir una a un septimo, me gustaria veos en esa. Como dice mi compañero, al llegar arriba se te caen los cojones.

Lo siento pero sigo sin ver porque hace falta meterse azucar para rendir deportivamente. Esa via metabolica es simplemente para la que estamos diseñados.

Evidentemente mis sensaciones no son prueba de que en alta competicion se pueda rendir al maximo sin esa glucosa en vena. Por eso he preguntado si en alta competicion se ha hecho algun estudio serio.


----------



## Dabicito (16 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> PD: por cierto soy capaz de hacer 5 series de 1km a mi 100% en ayunas.
> Se vé que mis depósitos de glucógeno aguantan bien, en esas circunstancias.
> Según el médico tardan en vaciarse entre 24-48 horas, así que con un ayuno de 10 horas, puedo perfectamente matarme a series sin problema.



entonces el Celta de Vigo podría ganar la liga jugando los partidos en ayunas.

Entrenar en ayunas está bien para educar al cuerpo, busca recursos, optimiza, incluso se pueden conseguir un muy buen rendimiento (algo tiene que ver el descanso de la ncohe). Pero si te pasas de tiempo o intensidad te empieza a doler la cabeza, a mí me pasa con menos tiempo entre comida y ejercicio, los fines de semana suelo aplicar más intensidad y para ello desayuno fuerte y descanso 3 horas. Pero a veces me pilla el toro y se alargan esas 3 horas, termino yendo al mediodía 4-5 horas tarde, entonces ya no llego al mismo nivel y si lo pretendo termino con dolor de cabeza.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 23:07 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esque la prueba corriendo ya la hice, con una diferencia de 15 dias corria 5 km y llegaba hecho polvo, a los 15 dias de dejar los refinados llegue a ocho y no me lo creia.
> 
> Con el kilometro de piscina todavia mas claro si te vale. Desayunaba bien (en plan mediterraneo) y al rato me iba a nadar. Despues de tres años nadando no veia mucho avance, si apretaba el ritmo muchos largos seguidos me tenia que parar. Ahora me hago el kilometro en ayunas. La diferencia es que hago un largo a ritmo normal y otro a todo lo que doy.
> 
> ...



No iban por ahí los tiros.

El experimento es; teniendo una dieta sana y sin azúcar, con entreno, prueba un día y tómate un pastelito a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> entonces el Celta de Vigo podría ganar la liga jugando los partidos en ayunas.
> 
> Entrenar en ayunas está bien para educar al cuerpo, busca recursos, optimiza, incluso se pueden conseguir un muy buen rendimiento (algo tiene que ver el descanso de la ncohe). Pero si te pasas de tiempo o intensidad te empieza a doler la cabeza, a mí me pasa con menos tiempo entre comida y ejercicio, los fines de semana suelo aplicar más intensidad y para ello desayuno fuerte y descanso 3 horas. Pero a veces me pilla el toro y se alargan esas 3 horas, termino yendo al mediodía 4-5 horas tarde, entonces ya no llego al mismo nivel y si lo pretendo termino con dolor de cabeza.
> 
> ...



Yo no puedo hacer eso, el azucar me sienta fatal. Un bocata si me como de uvas a peras y salvo una digestion mas pesada no noto ningun efecto beneficioso.

Lo puedo hacer antes de ir a nadar, pero creo que en un kilometro esas supuestamente agotables reservas de glucogeno no se me acaban, voy de menos a mas.

Sugus lo del dolor de cabeza es absolutamente normal para los que consumis refinados. Se os acaba la gasolina super y vuestro motor no es capaz de quemar diesel y os viene la hipoglucemia.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Esque la prueba corriendo ya la hice, con una diferencia de 15 dias corria 5 km y llegaba hecho polvo, a los 15 dias de dejar los refinados llegue a ocho y no me lo creia.
> 
> Con el kilometro de piscina todavia mas claro si te vale. Desayunaba bien (en plan mediterraneo) y al rato me iba a nadar. Despues de tres años nadando no veia mucho avance, si apretaba el ritmo muchos largos seguidos me tenia que parar. Ahora me hago el kilometro en ayunas. La diferencia es que hago un largo a ritmo normal y otro a todo lo que doy.*



Yo ya estoy pensando que escribo en japonés porque no me lo explico, no estoy hablando de planes mediterráneos ni de refinados ni nada parecido, estoy hablando de ejercicio de alta intensidad sin glucosa o de ejercicio de alta intensidad con glucosa, me parece que es algo sencillo.

Un kilómetro con lo que comas ahora, torreznos fritos, morcilla de Burgos, ternera, berenjenas, en fin lo que sea tu dieta actual.

Una semana más tarde, un kilómetro 30-60 minutos después de haber hecho una comida alta en glucosa (azúcar refinada, pasta, arroz blanco muy cocido, puré de patatas, barritas de muesli, barritas energéticas, pan blanco, plátano, pastelitos de arroz, etc etc etc) si no toleras uno pues otro o una mezcla, mínimo 50 gr de carbohidratos y después comparas, intentando ser objetivo que es lo más difícil.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (16 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo ya estoy pensando que escribo en japonés porque no me lo explico, no estoy hablando de planes mediterráneos ni de refinados ni nada parecido, estoy hablando de ejercicio de alta intensidad sin glucosa o de ejercicio de alta intensidad con glucosa, me parece que es algo sencillo.
> 
> Un kilómetro con lo que comas ahora, torreznos fritos, morcilla de Burgos, ternera, berenjenas, en fin lo que sea tu dieta actual.
> 
> ...



Sin querer entrar en polémicas con nadie, solo voy a contar como yo entreno/compito rn ayunas y habiendo comido antes.

Entreno en ayunas: Me ha costado llegar a realizarlo bien. No es que me diesen pajaras ni nada por el estilo, pero el llegar a aguantar un ritmo alto durante una distancia o tiempo...Ahora, la explosividad o los cambios fuertes de ritmo sostenido, eso ya es otro cantar.

Compitiendo en ayunas: Se compite muy bien, pero lo dicho anteriormente:explosividad, cambios de ritmos...ni me los planteo, porque tras intentarlos después me cuesta mucho recuperar, y claro, la competición sigue y hay que terminarla.

Entreno-competición ya comido:Aquí si que me puedo permitir el lujo de pegar buenos cambios de ritmo y de recuperar bien; ahora, tambirn es verdad que ese día no rinda bien por muchas razones:haber comido demasiada comida antes, que no me haya sentado bien...

En resumidas cuentas: En ayunas aguanto un ritmo perfecto pero la verdadera potencia y velocidad la noto al haber comido algo antes


----------



## Dabicito (16 Sep 2016)

eso de los cambios de ritmo es totalmente cierto. A mí me pasa igual, me levanto en ayunas y puedo hacer buenos tiempos personales en el kilómetro crol, pero para hacer series explosivas necesito haber comido antes.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que si, que ya se que tienes un montón de licenciaturas y eres muy amigo íntimo de Guardiola y Mourinho y cenas todos los findes con ellos, no me lo recuerdes más por favor que me haces sentir complejo de inferioridad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Rauxa dijo:


> A ver, Zapatones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo aquí veo principalmente una barrera lingüística, y secundariamente una competición de medición de atributos (¿O es al revés? )

Zapatitos llama trabajar al 100% al ritmo de trabajo *máximo alcanzable * del cuerpo, mientras Rauxa llama trabajar al 100% al ritmo de trabajo *máximo posible en las condiciones dadas*.

Pero son *cosas distintas*: Rauxa, si tú mismo reconoces que podrías hacer más si no estuvieras en ayunas, entonces no estás alcanzando el 100% de tu capacidad, sólo el 100% de lo que eres capaz de hacer en ayunas (que será menos).

Otra historia será si es mejor (y, sobre todo, *para qué*) ir a por el 100% de tu capacidad máxima, o "conformarse" con el 100% de tu capacidad en ayunas, dados los beneficios adicionales de corte hormonal que proporciona el ayuno para el desarrollo físico (en particular, aumento de los niveles de hormona del crecimiento y de adrenalina)


----------



## zapatitos (16 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> *Sin querer entrar en polémicas con nadie, solo voy a contar como yo entreno/compito rn ayunas y habiendo comido antes.
> 
> Entreno en ayunas: Me ha costado llegar a realizarlo bien. No es que me diesen pajaras ni nada por el estilo, pero el llegar a aguantar un ritmo alto durante una distancia o tiempo...Ahora, la explosividad o los cambios fuertes de ritmo sostenido, eso ya es otro cantar.
> 
> ...



Es que eso es precisamente lo que estoy diciendo yo, un tipo acostumbrado al deporte en ayunas se pone a un ritmo de 70-80% y no va a necesitar nada de glucosa porque está adaptado y va con la gorra. Pero en cuanto intente cruzar su umbral anaeróbico y tu organismo no encuentre la glucosa suficiente en la cantidad que demanda va a suceder lo que tú describes, falta de explosividad, la cabeza va pero las piernas no. La competición sigue y la gente te va pasando como motos mientras "tú vas pero no vas".

Es que es algo tan lógico que no se entiende tanta polémica en este hilo cuando lo dices.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2016 at 11:48 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *Para Zapatitos*



*Para Zapatitos, HIIT es hacer series al 80% pero siempre con el estómago lleno.*

Eso es falso porque yo jamás he dicho eso, HIIT no es lo que yo diga que es o lo que tú digas, HIIT es lo que es osease un entrenamiento de intervalos de alta intensidad que combina series por encima del Umbral Anaeróbico con series o recuperaciones por debajo del umbral. Y eso es así te pongas como te pongas.

*"Zapatos: yo no he dicho que sea amigo de Froom o Guardiola. Soy yo el manipulador?"*

¿Sabes lo que es el sarcasmo o eso no os lo enseñan en los cursos de entrenador personal?

*"He puesto mi curriculum y mi experiencia. Pero resulta que yo no puedo aconsejar no sea que algun florero, le venga un patatús.
En cambio tú, que te niegas a decir qe formación tienes, sí que puedes opinar."*

Te pareces a mi médica de las SS que en cuanto le llevo la contraria con lo de la dieta mediterránea, las estatinas, etc etc me comienza a recitar los años de carrera de Medicina que tiene y si voy a saber yo más que ella que es la médica. Sois las dos caras de la misma moneda y os creeis que vuestros títulos ya son palabra de Dios. Ella no tiene ni idea defendiendo la dieta mediterránea y tú no tienes ni idea negando la utilidad de la glucosa cuando vas por encima de tu umbral anaeróbico.

Yo creo que os voy a presentar a los dos a ver si os emparejais porque tengo curiosidad de ver que clase de híbrido criais entre los dos. Eso si que sería un buen estudio.

*"PD: por cierto soy capaz de hacer 5 series de 1km a mi 100% en ayunas.
Se vé que mis depósitos de glucógeno aguantan bien, en esas circunstancias.
Según el médico tardan en vaciarse entre 24-48 horas, así que con un ayuno de 10 horas, puedo perfectamente matarme a series sin problema"*

Por supuesto. Y yo ya te digo que soy capaz de saltar de un avión sin paracaidas y cuando llego al suelo reboto y me siento en un cráter de La Luna a fumarme un puro habano. Según mi médico sobrevivo bien al coscorrón contra el suelo así que puedo hacerlo perfectamente.

¿Qué no te lo crees? Pues igual me creo yo eso de que te pones a hacer series en ayunas al 100%, ya no te conformas con traspasar el umbral anaeróbico, ya vamos para bingo y despuès de horas y horas de ayuno haces series al 100%. Lo próximo que va a ser Rauxa ¿Qué te has corrido la Maratón de Boston en ayunas y con un saco de patatas a las costillas?

Anda y vete al Cantábrico a pescar salmonetes y a vacilar a otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Sep 2016)

A ver Zapas,
Pichorrica creo q te lo ha explicado bien pero tu no te enteras.
Cualquier persona puede trabajar por encima de su umbral anaerobico estando en ayunas. CUALQUIERA.
Otra cosa es que se rinda algo menos. Yo cuando compito o hago un test no lo hago en ayunas. Pero el resto de entrenos los hago en ayunas pq me interesa hacerlos asi, aunque pueda rendir menos (que me preocupa 0).
Tu estas mezclando el hecho de rendir menos en ayunas (cosa cierta), con el hecho de no poder trabajar por encima de tu umbral anaerobico ( cosa incierta)

---------- Post added 16-sep-2016 at 13:18 ----------

Y q este en ayunas no significa q no tenga glucosa. Que aqui os gusta mucho los extremos y el punto medio no lo veis.
Intenta leer algo de fisiologia humana.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2016 at 14:01 ----------

Una cosa son tus pulsaciones (estas pueden ubir por encima de tu umbral anaerobico).
Y otra es el rendimiento q puedas sacar de ellas en funcion de tu capacidad en ese momento.


----------



## bambum (16 Sep 2016)

Pregunta a los ilustres del hilo.

Debido a problemas logístico/económicos, debo tirar de verdura congelada.

Ya me imagino que será peor, pero ¿supone una perdida cuantitativa, o incluso contraproducente.?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que eso es precisamente lo que estoy diciendo yo, un tipo acostumbrado al deporte en ayunas se pone a un ritmo de 70-80% y no va a necesitar nada de glucosa porque está adaptado y va con la gorra. Pero en cuanto intente cruzar su umbral anaeróbico y tu organismo no encuentre la glucosa suficiente en la cantidad que demanda va a suceder lo que tú describes, falta de explosividad, la cabeza va pero las piernas no. La competición sigue y la gente te va pasando como motos mientras "tú vas pero no vas".
> 
> Es que es algo tan lógico que no se entiende tanta polémica en este hilo cuando lo dices.
> 
> ...



De nuevo Zapatitos y aunque veo que te resulta imposible de creer:

EN AYUNAS PUEDO HACER HIIT SIN PROBLEMA.

Entiendo que será porque tengo reservas de glucógeno tanto en el hígado como en el músculo. Supongo que si sigo y sigo, por ejemplo dos horas de HIIT, en un momento dado no podré seguir, pero no tengo ninguna duda de que, pese a no haber desayunado, tengo reservas de glucógeno, tanto hepático como muscular. Es decir: ceno a las nueve de la noche, y luego, a las siete de la mañana, salgo a hacer sprints al máximo. 

No sé si rendiré menos, pero desde luego, ya te digo que no me desmayo ni nada.

Y por Dios soy joven y estoy en forma, te garantizo que si hago series de sprints al máximo estoy en alta intensidad, vamos me costaría creer lo contrario.

Otra cosa es que al estar en ayunas se rinda menos o te agotes antes, pero ya te digo que poder se puede.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Sep 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *A ver Zapas,
> Pichorrica creo q te lo ha explicado bien pero tu no te enteras.
> Cualquier persona puede trabajar por encima de su umbral anaerobico estando en ayunas. CUALQUIERA.
> Otra cosa es que se rinda algo menos. Yo cuando compito o hago un test no lo hago en ayunas. Pero el resto de entrenos los hago en ayunas pq me interesa hacerlos asi, aunque pueda rendir menos (que me preocupa 0).
> ...



*Pichorrica creo q te lo ha explicado bien pero tu no te enteras.*

Pichorrica lo ha explicado bien pero tú como siempre lo interpretas como te da la gana. Simplemente ha dicho que en ayunas puede mantener un ritmo alto (70-90% de máximo dependiendo de su adaptabilidad) sin problemas pero en cuanto cruza su umbral anaeróbico (aprieta el ritmo y por tanto se acerca más a su máximo) le pasa lo que le pasa y le pasa a él, a mí y a cualquiera. 

Eso es un entreno estupendo para adaptar a tu cuerpo a utilizar la via metabólica de las grasa que no lo discuto, pero ni es HIIT ni nada que se le parezca.

Lo que tú pretendes hacerme creer es que después de 12 horas de ayuno te metes 20-30 minutos de entrenamiento superando tu Umbral Anaeróbico (incluso afirmas que lo haces al 100% de tu capacidad que es como decir que si estás corriendo estás 20-30 minutos seguidos corriendo esprintando o practicamente esprintando) y eso solo se lo cree el que asó la manteca.

En la inmensa mayoría de deportes cuando se compite no se hace al 100% lo hacen solo en unos momentos puntuales que varía según la disciplina, lo dicho los títulos en los paquetes de las Campurrianas.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (16 Sep 2016)

bambum dijo:


> Pregunta a los ilustres del hilo.
> 
> Debido a problemas logístico/económicos, debo tirar de verdura congelada.
> 
> Ya me imagino que será peor, pero ¿supone una perdida cuantitativa, o incluso contraproducente.?



Oficialmente las perdidas nutricionales son mínimas. Luego está que le añadan azúcar o conservantes durante el envasado, pero unas judías las congelan en su momento y las pérdidas de nutrientes en teoría son mínimas.
Eso dicen los estudios.


----------



## Dabicito (16 Sep 2016)

mañana tengo jornada de alta intensidad, hoy descansaré y ayunaré


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Sep 2016)

globos dijo:


> Esa no es la cuestión, pues estoy hablando de aumentar grasa sin disminuir azúcar, esa es mi tesis, que es el aumento de las grasas per se, no por cuestiones secundarias como la supuesta eliminación de calorías por ser las grasas muy saciantes*.
> 
> Evidentemente si eliminas ingesta calórica y eliminas azúcares, la pérdida de peso se hará más evidente en menos tiempo.
> 
> ...



Que en teoria tienes razon. A mayor ingesta de grasa aunque tambien tomes azucares el IG baja. Una cosa es la teoria y otra la practica.

Primero no tengo ni puta idea cuanta cantidad de grasa compensaria el consumo de harinas y azucar. Me temo que no lo suficiente y al tener energia de sobra con la grasa el mecanismo de la insulina seguiria haciendo su trabajo.

Y no olvidemos que eso de consumir azucares con moderacion no es nada facil. Ya hemos comentado mil veces el efecto adictivo que tienen.

No existen atajos hamijo.


----------



## piru (16 Sep 2016)

bambum dijo:


> Pregunta a los ilustres del hilo.
> 
> Debido a problemas logístico/económicos, debo tirar de verdura congelada.
> 
> Ya me imagino que será peor, pero ¿supone una perdida cuantitativa, o incluso contraproducente.?



El congelado es un método de conservación excelente. Las verduras congeladas sólo son superadas por las verduras de la huerta casera (si se consumen inmediatamente) y no en todos los casos.

Unas espinacas frescas compradas en la tienda del barrio de toda la vida, como poco habrán sido recolectadas 24h. antes y ya habrán perdido parte de sus nutrientes. Las congeladas, como mucho, se recolectan 10h antes de su congelación (incluso se recogen por la noche para que no pierdan propiedades). Yo he visto esos procesos y guisantes recogidos por la noche para las 9 de la mañana ya estaban congelados.

Si es ultracongelado mejor:

"...el alimento ultracongelado en el momento de la pesca o recolección puede llegar a ofrecer una calidad nutricional superior a la del producto fresco que puede adquirirse en el mercado. Además, la rapidez del proceso de ultracongelación impide el crecimiento microbiano y la pérdida de nutrientes»...."

Alimentos congelados: mucho más sanos de lo que pensamos - ABC.es


----------



## trevijano1979 (17 Sep 2016)

Hola compas, he leído por ahí, al margen de las guerras de gurús, hacer referencia a una lista de alimentos con su índice insulinico, alguien me puede decir donde sale', he mirado unos cuantos hilos atrás y no la veo..... Gracias.


----------



## dietis (17 Sep 2016)

Mi problema antes de nada es que este es un post para gente con tendencia a ganar peso, y claro, intentarlo aplicar para justo lo contrario .. se hace arduo de asimilar y ajustar (efectivamente son ectomorfo en su concepto estricto). Viendo la deriva al atletismo/ejercicio espero no sacar los pies del tiesto con mis dudas en este post...

Asumo los peligros en la salud de las *subidas bruscas en el IG* pero si tu cuerpo está quemando "full time" no encajo mentalmente los peligros en ese caso. En esos casos: ¿el consumo de hidratos procedentes de cereales es contradictoriamente ya más adecuado? (pregunto sin ánimo de crear polémica innecesariamente).

Por lo mismo: si el objetivo es ganar masa muscular, y por lo que leo hasta ahora, y en la línea justo contraria dell post, incrementar mi *indice de grasa corporal* es un paso previo (¿¿6 meses?? -x lo q he leído- ) antes de ponerse en serio con el objetivo... ¿hasta q punto es necesario? Quiero decir:
-¿es imprescindible?
-¿es compatible con el plan de ejercicios mientras se está en dicho objetivo de ganar simplemente peso?
-¿supone un plan de ejercicios distinto antes y después de esa ganancia de peso?

Y en relacción a esto:

La pregunta del millón. Los niveles de *ingesta proteica*. Asumo q no es lo mismo un perfil a nivel de halterofilia que uno con un objetivo más modesto. Por tanto, sin llegar a los 2gr.proteína/Kg, y en lugar de esos niveles salvajes pasar a una ingesta de 1,1-1-3grs. por Kg.:
-¿es aceptable? 
-¿hasta que punto son ciertas las teorías q defienden que el incremento de masa muscular NO necesariamente hace necesario ese nivel de ingesta (p.e., el de 1,1-1,3grs. proteina x Kg.de peso) y hasta incluso una ingesta de grasa / hidratos (vigilando la fuente alimentaria of course) puede suplir dicho consumo excesivo de proteínas al nivel que estamos hablando?


----------



## trevijano1979 (17 Sep 2016)

globos dijo:


> Repensando verdades



un poco más explicito puede ser?, algún alma caritativa puede decir que articulo muestra una lista con índice glucémico de alimentos?... van por el articulo 62....merci


----------



## Dabicito (17 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> Mi problema antes de nada es que este es un post para gente con tendencia a ganar peso, y claro, intentarlo aplicar para justo lo contrario .. se hace arduo de asimilar y ajustar (efectivamente son ectomorfo en su concepto estricto). Viendo la deriva al atletismo/ejercicio espero no sacar los pies del tiesto con mis dudas en este post...
> 
> Asumo los peligros en la salud de las *subidas bruscas en el IG* pero si tu cuerpo está quemando "full time" no encajo mentalmente los peligros en ese caso. En esos casos: ¿el consumo de hidratos procedentes de cereales es contradictoriamente ya más adecuado? (pregunto sin ánimo de crear polémica innecesariamente).
> 
> ...



creo que estamos en la misma tesitura, delgaditos Vs fuertes, igual por eso no miramos con lupa el tema de los hidratos, incluso ayudan no solo a mantener peso sino a fortalecer músculo, aunque parezca una paradoja, lo he leído en más de una ocasión.


----------



## Jorkomboi (17 Sep 2016)

Hallados en España restos de talla de piedras y despiece de carne de hace 1,4 millones de años, los más antiguos de Europa Occidental

"Los investigadores, defensores de la dieta mediterránea, están sorprendidos de no encontrar artefactos para moler grano o revolver la ensalada."

:XX:


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> Mi problema antes de nada es que este es un post para gente con tendencia a ganar peso, y claro, intentarlo aplicar para justo lo contrario .. se hace arduo de asimilar y ajustar (efectivamente son ectomorfo en su concepto estricto). Viendo la deriva al atletismo/ejercicio espero no sacar los pies del tiesto con mis dudas en este post...
> 
> Asumo los peligros en la salud de las *subidas bruscas en el IG* pero si tu cuerpo está quemando "full time" no encajo mentalmente los peligros en ese caso. En esos casos: ¿el consumo de hidratos procedentes de cereales es contradictoriamente ya más adecuado? (pregunto sin ánimo de crear polémica innecesariamente).
> 
> ...



Olvidate de todo lo que has dicho.

Yo soy ectomorfo también. Compito dn triatlon y en natación y desde que deje las harinas, azucares, derivados y procesados he pasado de pesar 53 kilos a 61 kilos que peso actualmente.

Y no, no miro con lupa cuantas gramls dd proteína o de lo que sea lleva cada cosa. Es mas, solo como dos veces al día, desde la cena hasta la comida del día siguiente no como nada.

Y la pregunta del millón...y que como? Pues muy sencillo, muchísimas verduras, fruta, mucha carne y pescado grasos, muchos huevos, mucha mantequilla,AOVE,frutos secos, quesos viejos y curados...


----------



## trevijano1979 (17 Sep 2016)

globos dijo:


> Si quieres saber el índice glucémico de los alimentos, pon "índice glucemico de los alimentos" en google.
> 
> El indice insulínico es otra cosa
> 
> ...


----------



## dietis (17 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> creo que estamos en la misma tesitura, delgaditos Vs fuertes, igual por eso no miramos con lupa el tema de los hidratos, incluso ayudan no solo a mantener peso sino a fortalecer músculo, aunque parezca una paradoja, lo he leído en más de una ocasión.



Exacto. Y en mi caso es más curioso. Yo puedo comer una media de 1 barra de pan diaria (of course: y su correspondiente dosis de patata/arroz, eso sí según el día que coincidan los 3, uno o dos) y no sé lo que es estar gordo.

Y dejo claro que mi objetivo más q ganar peso es ganar volumen (ya, a efectos prácticos es lo mismo, pero que se entienda mi prioridad).

Pero claro, ¿qué hacemos con esos picos de subidón del IG? Es evidente que no son buenos, pero también es evidente que en mi caso no generan los mismos efectos que a aquellos con tendencia a engordar (¿mejor tolerancia a la insulina en mis células?). Entonces:

-¿Malos a largo plazo?

-¿malos, si, pero con bastante diferencia como para no tener los mismos síntomas a los... pongamos 65/75 años?



Pichorrica dijo:


> "...
> 
> desde que deje las harinas, azucares, derivados y procesados he pasado de pesar 53 kilos a 61 kilos que peso actualmente.
> 
> ..."



¿Algún síntoma más a parte? Lo pregunto pq es cierto que lo q se ha comentado en el foro del "apetito ansioso" ... me suena de "algo" :rolleye:. De hecho, no siempre como fuerte. Depende. ¿Van por ahí los tiros?



Pichorrica dijo:


> "...
> 
> Y no, no miro con lupa cuantas gramls dd proteína o de lo que sea lleva cada cosa
> 
> ..."



Me tranquiliza. Pq hasta el consumo de 1,1 grs.proteína diaria, para incluir además mucha fruta y verdura... jodido. Muy jodido. Es cierto que mi apetito es muy variable, de ahí que a lo mejor volvemos a lo del apetito ansioso, y que esté alterando el consumo de lo más provechoso para "crecer", alterándolo con mi consumo de hidratos "malos".



Pichorrica dijo:


> "...
> 
> muchísimas verduras, fruta, mucha carne y pescado grasos, muchos huevos, mucha mantequilla,AOVE,frutos secos, *quesos viejos y curados*...
> 
> ..."



El queso no puedo ni verlo (solo de olerlo me dan arcadas)... pero para hacerme una idea de tu abandono del resto de lácteos:
-¿has padecido algún tipo de intolerancia p.e.con la leche? (a parte de los perjuicios habituales de la lactosa)

-¿Ese queso de tu dieta podría ser sustituído por yougourt?

Mencionas la mantequilla: ¿mantequilla tal cual o ghee?

Y luego. A parte de patata como hidrato... algún vegetal/hortaliza más que sirva con idéntico motivo. Cnd no mencionas el arroz entiendo que es pq está fuera de tu dieta ¿es así?


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> Exacto. Y en mi caso es más curioso. Yo puedo comer una media de 1 barra de pan diaria (of course: y su correspondiente dosis de patata/arroz, eso sí según el día que coincidan los 3, uno o dos) y no sé lo que es estar gordo.
> 
> Y dejo claro que mi objetivo más q ganar peso es ganar volumen (ya, a efectos prácticos es lo mismo, pero que se entienda mi prioridad).
> 
> ...



Te contesta un poco dn lineas generales.

Intolerancia a la leche si que la he desarrollado.

El queso sustituyelo por lo que quieras. Kefir va muy bien.

Mantequilla yo compro una que es soriana. 

La patata la sustotuyo por boniato


----------



## Qui (17 Sep 2016)

trevijano1979 dijo:


> Hola compas, he leído por ahí, al margen de las guerras de gurús, hacer referencia a una lista de alimentos con su índice insulinico, alguien me puede decir donde sale', he mirado unos cuantos hilos atrás y no la veo..... Gracias.



En la página 608 (parece mentira tantas páginas ya) hay un post de smiling Jack en el que que enlaza un estudio con índices insulínicos de muchos alimentos. Como él comenta en el anexo 3 lo tienes y a mi me ha resultado bastante sorprendente. Me genera unas cuantas dudas la dichosa tabla aunque estoy me hace estar aun más convencido de que el doctor Fung ha dado en el clavo al 100%. Es el autor del blog que te enlazaron antes.


----------



## tronko (17 Sep 2016)

A ver si me dais algún consejo.

Con la llegada del otoño y el frío me entra mucha hambre de dulce por la tarde o noche. Y me como un montón de galletas y coca-cola (zero).

De momento estoy bien de peso, 1,90 y 83kg y hago bastante ejercicio, pesas, natación... Intento siempre controlar el peso y la comida, a ser posible paleo bajo en grasas. La grasa me sienta mal. 

¿Algún consejo para afrontar este hambre de hidratos y dulce? Voy a engordar si sigo así, pero me entra tal hambre de eso que no puedo soportarlo. Y aunque coma proteínas, verduras... el cuerpo me pide engordantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (17 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> A ver si me dais algún consejo.
> 
> Con la llegada del otoño y el frío me entra mucha hambre de dulce por la tarde o noche. Y me como un montón de galletas y coca-cola (zero).
> 
> ...



El mejor remedio es no tenerlas en casa, y así evitas las tentaciones. El problema es que compartas piso con familiares y lo compren ellos.
Si el caso es que lo compras en el súper y no puedes evitar comprarlo, un viejo truco es hacer la compra con el estómago lleno.


----------



## tronko (17 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> El mejor remedio es no tenerlas en casa, y así evitas las tentaciones. El problema es que compartas piso con familiares y lo compren ellos.
> Si el caso es que lo compras en el súper y no puedes evitar comprarlo, un viejo truco es hacer la compra con el estómago lleno.



Eso hago. No compro nunca nada que engorde. Pero me entra el mono y bajo al chino o voy al súper cual yonki... 

¿A nadie le pasa al llegar el frío? En verano no como ni un helado y cero problema cuatro meses. Pero llega el fresco y soy el hombre lobo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> A ver si me dais algún consejo.
> 
> Con la llegada del otoño y el frío me entra mucha hambre de dulce por la tarde o noche. Y me como un montón de galletas y coca-cola (zero).
> 
> ...



Te sientan mal el aove, los aguacates, el cacao o los frutos secos.


----------



## tronko (17 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te sientan mal el aove, los aguacates, el cacao o los frutos secos.



Muy mal. No debo comer grasas y mejor no doy detalles.


----------



## merkawoman (17 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> Muy mal. No debo comer grasas y mejor no doy detalles.



¿Esteatorrea y/o desordenes intestinales?


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> Muy mal. No debo comer grasas y mejor no doy detalles.



Cada vez que leo algo asi digo lo mismo. Las harinas te dejan la flora como un erial.

Pegate un mes sin tocar ni harinas ni azucar y veras como tu tracto intestinal se normaliza.

Ademas de que te quitaras ese mono de dulce. Pasara el tiempo y simplemente no te apetecera, llega a darte asco.


----------



## tronko (17 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cada vez que leo algo asi digo lo mismo. Las harinas te dejan la flora como un erial.
> 
> Pegate un mes sin tocar ni harinas ni azucar y veras como tu tracto intestinal se normaliza.
> 
> Ademas de que te quitaras ese mono de dulce. Pasara el tiempo y simplemente no te apetecera, llega a darte asco.



Que va, no es eso. Ya he dicho que no como trigo apenas, y en verano en 4 meses ni lo pruebo, vengo de 4 meses sin azúcar ni gluten ni nada de lo que dices. Ni lácteos ni gluten en general como. Es la grasa lo que me sienta mal, la animal y vegetal.


----------



## MAUSER (17 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> -¿Ese queso de tu dieta podría ser sustituído por yougourt?



Es que el yogur, cargado de azúcar y hecho de leche pasteurizada es mejor que un queso viejo de leche cruda, con infinitos nutrientes que el yogur no tiene porque lo pasteurizaron???... ahora me entero, tenemos otro sabio.


----------



## Dabicito (17 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Olvidate de todo lo que has dicho.
> 
> Yo soy ectomorfo también. Compito dn triatlon y en natación y desde que deje las harinas, azucares, derivados y procesados he pasado de pesar 53 kilos a 61 kilos que peso actualmente.
> 
> ...



Azúcares y procesados los hemos dejado todos, y todos reconocemos la importancia de la proteína, grasa natural y hortalizas. La pregunta del millón es si el cereal ayuda o es contraproducente en una dieta con todos aquellos elementos. En mi opinión esto depende, para algunas personas les es favorable y a otras no.

Por cierto, ya que comes mucha mantequilla, ¿cómo la metes en la dieta? ¿cocinada, untada? Esto me interesa.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> *Que va, no es eso. Ya he dicho que no como trigo apenas, y en verano en 4 meses ni lo pruebo, vengo de 4 meses sin azúcar ni gluten ni nada de lo que dices. Ni lácteos ni gluten en general como. Es la grasa lo que me sienta mal, la animal y vegetal.*



Vienes aquí, quieres que te demos algún consejo pero no quieres dar detalles como el porqué te sientan fatal las grasas. Pues adivinos no somos como para acertar con lo que necesitas, dando los datos a lo mejor alguno te puede ayudar.

Pero vamos que no estás obligado a poner ningún dato que no quieras faltaría más, pero probablemente el consejo que te puede dar nadie así es...pues ninguno.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (17 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cada vez que leo algo asi digo lo mismo. Las harinas te dejan la flora como un erial.
> 
> Pegate un mes sin tocar ni harinas ni azucar y veras como tu tracto intestinal se normaliza.
> 
> .



Algunos podemos comer harinas y tener buenas digestiones. No es que coma demasiadas, pero en general la mezcla de cereal y proteína (en menor cantidad) es lo que mejor me sienta en las digestiones.


----------



## dietis (18 Sep 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Es que el yogur, cargado de azúcar y hecho de leche pasteurizada es mejor que un queso viejo de leche cruda, con infinitos nutrientes que el yogur no tiene porque lo pasteurizaron???... *ahora me entero, tenemos otro sabio.*



No mira, te explico: no hay otro sabio, no, sino que tenemos a un tonto del culo, vamos... TU. ¿Has visto los interrogantes? ¿Tienes comprensión lectora? ¿sabes contextualizar la frase? ... que pregunta, si eres tonto del culo.

Por diossss, debe ser la hora del trollaco, y te quieres ganar tus 2 centimos...


----------



## Pichorrica (18 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Azúcares y procesados los hemos dejado todos, y todos reconocemos la importancia de la proteína, grasa natural y hortalizas. La pregunta del millón es si el cereal ayuda o es contraproducente en una dieta con todos aquellos elementos. En mi opinión esto depende, para algunas personas les es favorable y a otras no.
> 
> Por cierto, ya que comes mucha mantequilla, ¿cómo la metes en la dieta? ¿cocinada, untada? Esto me interesa.



Cocinando la meto mucho. Por ejemplo, en un revuelto dd verduras, antes dd echar el huevo echo una buena cucharada a las verduras. En el café solo tambidn le echo una buena cucharada y al final se te queda como un cortado. En la crema de calabaza igual, antes de meterle la batidora un buen taco de mantequilla.

Y después como mas me gusta a mi, que es sola o acompañada de frutos secos. Me cojo una cuchara de las grades y me meto una buena cucharada(lo que pueda pillar porque esta dura la condenada de coger) y a veces me como también unas nucees o almendras con la mantequilla.

Un manjar


----------



## Cormac (18 Sep 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Es que el yogur, cargado de azúcar y hecho de leche pasteurizada es mejor que un queso viejo de leche cruda, con infinitos nutrientes que el yogur no tiene porque lo pasteurizaron???... ahora me entero, tenemos otro sabio.



Pues hombre, yo considero que un yogurth natural (que los hay sin azúcar) es mejor que un queso curado.
Es que la pregunta no puede ser formulada mas parcial por otra parte.
En cuanto a la pasteurización, estoy de acuerdo, pero me gustaría hacer hincapié en cuidado con las embarazadas. Que no coman quesos sin pasteurizar. La minusvalía cerebral del hijo de Bertín Osborne fue producida por un queso sin pasteurizar que se comió su mujer durante el embarazo. Lo digo no vaya a ser que alguna lea este hilo y coma quesos sin pasteurizar o se lo compre a su mujer embarazada.
El yogurth como todo, si te lo haces tú mejor, pero es un alimento vivo que hace bastante bien al organismo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2016)

He estado trasteando en el pubmed y encuentro este estudio. Las conclusiones me parecen un poco vagas y el abstract un poco lioso. A ver que ententendeis:

Reduction in saturated fat intake for cardiovascular disease. - PubMed - NCBI

Lo que mas gracia me hace es que empiezan diciendo que ya sabemos que las grasas saturadas aumentan el colesterol (suposicion gratuita que en el estudio no aparece por ningun lado) vamos a estudiar su efecto sobre los accidentes cardiovasculares.

Por otro lado encuentro otro estudio con gente que se hincha a grasa (68% de los cuales 25% saturadas) las conclusiones es que el colesterol lo tienen normal. Dejan en el aire que pasara a largo plazo (tampoco lo estudian).

Dietary Intake and Cardiovascular Risk Factors in Icelanders Following Voluntarily a Low Carbohydrate Diet. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## MAUSER (18 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> No mira, te explico: no hay otro sabio, no, sino que tenemos a un tonto del culo, vamos... TU. ¿Has visto los interrogantes? ¿Tienes comprensión lectora? ¿sabes contextualizar la frase? ... que pregunta, si eres tonto del culo.
> 
> Por diossss, debe ser la hora del trollaco, y te quieres ganar tus 2 centimos...



Pues igual que tu padre y si quieres insultar hazlo con la guarra de tu madre, yo no te he insultado.... Vamos sabio no es ningún insulto. Y eso de los dos céntimos tendrás que irte a USA para decirlo, no es propio de aquí, atontado.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 07:45 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Pues hombre, yo considero que un yogurth natural (que los hay sin azúcar) es mejor que un queso curado.
> Es que la pregunta no puede ser formulada mas parcial por otra parte.
> En cuanto a la pasteurización, estoy de acuerdo, pero me gustaría hacer hincapié en cuidado con las embarazadas. Que no coman quesos sin pasteurizar. La minusvalía cerebral del hijo de Bertín Osborne fue producida por un queso sin pasteurizar que se comió su mujer durante el embarazo. Lo digo no vaya a ser que alguna lea este hilo y coma quesos sin pasteurizar o se lo compre a su mujer embarazada.
> El yogurth como todo, si te lo haces tú mejor, pero es un alimento vivo que hace bastante bien al organismo.



Cuando estuve una temporada comiendo yogurt, tenia mocos a todas horas... Me los dejé y se acabaron. Con el queso curado de leche cruda, puedo comer medio kilo que no tengo.
Las mujeres embarazadas deben tener muchas precauciones con lo que comen, no solo con los quesos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Sep 2016)

Alguien ha probado la mantequilla eco del ALDI, GutBio se llama?


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2016)

Otro estudio que compara a largo plazo el consumo de grasas saturadas y el acido palmitico, en cuanto a accidentes cardiovasculares.

Dietary Saturated Fatty Acids and Coronary Heart Disease Risk in a Dutch Middle-Aged and Elderly Population. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## merkawoman (18 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Alguien ha probado la mantequilla eco del ALDI, GutBio se llama?



Excelente...

Me da la sensacion que empieza a fundir antes que otras de supermercado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pues igual que tu padre y si quieres insultar hazlo con la guarra de tu madre, yo no te he insultado.... Vamos sabio no es ningún insulto. Y eso de los dos céntimos tendrás que irte a USA para decirlo, no es propio de aquí, atontado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 07:45 ----------
> 
> ...



El problema de los yogures esque estan hechos de leche de vaca en su inmensa mayoria. Quesos los encuentras de oveja y cabras con facilidad. 

Los mayores problemas de alergia los da la proteina de leche de vaca pasteurizada.

Yo tengo una alergia notable a la caseina. Tengo pendiente hacer la prueba con queso de cabra u oveja, aunque me da un poco de miedo, las subidas de alergia me atascan los pulmones de moco y me irritan ojos y garganta, poco agradable.


----------



## MAUSER (18 Sep 2016)

Empieza con quesos de oveja o cabra con leche cruda y sin conservantes ( E 252) etc, ya verás que buenos. Si lo comes con frutos secos, nueces, almendras, son una delicia y estás tomando todo lo mejor de la leche, con muy poca lactosa y carbohidratos, además la leche de cabra es la más parecida a la humana. Y las grasas de este tipo de quesos es bastante saludable. Si no te gusta, cambia de marca.
La opción de cualquier queso con leche pasteurizada la descarto, así como cualquier tipo de mantequilla pasteurizada, aunque sea de leche de pasto en origen.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 11:24 ----------

Estoy comiendo ahora un queso de cabra de la marca IBORES, con corteza pimentonada que está bueno y no lleva aditivos. Además bastante barato.

El anterior fue TORTA DEL CASAR aunque estaba muy bueno, lo encontré un poco salado para mi gusto.

Cada semana compro alguno diferente. Me chifla el queso.


----------



## Dabicito (18 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Cocinando la meto mucho. Por ejemplo, en un revuelto dd verduras, antes dd echar el huevo echo una buena cucharada a las verduras. En el café solo tambidn le echo una buena cucharada y al final se te queda como un cortado. En la crema de calabaza igual, antes de meterle la batidora un buen taco de mantequilla.
> 
> Y después como mas me gusta a mi, que es sola o acompañada de frutos secos. Me cojo una cuchara de las grades y me meto una buena cucharada(lo que pueda pillar porque esta dura la condenada de coger) y a veces me como también unas nucees o almendras con la mantequilla.
> 
> Un manjar



ok thankyou, tomo nota, igual pruebo alguna de las que dices. Pero con calma, hay que tener en cuenta tu gasto energético, dices que haces triatlones y eso conlleva necesidad de alimentarse fuerte, es un esfuerzo muy prolongado y tiras mucho de grasas, igual para una persona normal no es recomendable tanta mantequilla, no lo sé.


----------



## tronko (18 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vienes aquí, quieres que te demos algún consejo pero no quieres dar detalles como el porqué te sientan fatal las grasas. Pues adivinos no somos como para acertar con lo que necesitas, dando los datos a lo mejor alguno te puede ayudar.
> 
> Pero vamos que no estás obligado a poner ningún dato que no quieras faltaría más, pero probablemente el consejo que te puede dar nadie así es...pues ninguno.
> 
> Saludos.



Por la vesícula.

Voy a intentar comer solo proteínas y grasas hoy y mañana a ver si se paran los ataques de hambre de dulce porque ya he engordado y me cago en la puta. 

¿Qué grasas decís que son mejores que sean menos probables de sentar mal?

Por ejemplo, si como mucho salmón, cordero, atún fresco, sardinas a la parrilla, quesos grasos... mal asunto. El coco también. Huevos fritos. 

¿La mantequilla cómo la tomáis? ¿Con pan?


----------



## chusemaria1970 (18 Sep 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Empieza con quesos de oveja o cabra con leche cruda y sin conservantes ( E 252) etc, ya verás que buenos. Si lo comes con frutos secos, nueces, almendras, son una delicia y estás tomando todo lo mejor de la leche, con muy poca lactosa y carbohidratos, además la leche de cabra es la más parecida a la humana. Y las grasas de este tipo de quesos es bastante saludable. Si no te gusta, cambia de marca.
> La opción de cualquier queso con leche pasteurizada la descarto, así como cualquier tipo de mantequilla pasteurizada, aunque sea de leche de pasto en origen.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 11:24 ----------
> ...



Una pregunta si no es indiscreción, donde compras esos quesos para probarlos yo? Muchas gracias por adelantado. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (18 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> *Por la vesícula.
> 
> Voy a intentar comer solo proteínas y grasas hoy y mañana a ver si se paran los ataques de hambre de dulce porque ya he engordado y me cago en la puta.
> 
> ...



Lo que yo haría.

- Varias comidas pequeñas al día que nunca sean copiosas.
- Comenzaría con verduras, frutas y carne o pescado muy poco graso y a partir de ahí ir añadiendo muy poquito a poco grasa hasta ver el punto donde lo tolero sin problemas. Preferible frutos secos y aceite de oliva.
- Huevos y mantequilla no tomaría, tienen bastante colesterol y eso no es recomendable para muchos de los problemas de vesícula.
- Me aseguraría de tomar la suficiente fibra, si no fuera suficiente con la de la verdura tomaría una cucharada por ejemplo de salvado de avena, sin abusar del salvado de avena ni de trigo que no son alimentos sino suplementos.
- Otros cereales descartados, te arreglan por un lado (fibra) pero te estropean por el otro (inflamación y otros problemas)
- Ataques de ansiedad por el dulce, normalmente se pararían consumiendo unos pocos frutos secos pero en tu caso igual no es muy recomendable, prueba con alguna fruta que no sea muy dulce, mejor algo de fruta poco dulce que hincharse a dulces eso desde luego. 
- Si aguantas el tiempo suficiente sin comer dulces la ansiedad se va como con cualquier sustancia, paciencia y fuerza de voluntad no hay otra.

Se puede estar delgado y sin embargo no estar sano, una cosa no tiene que ver con la otra. Tú eres ectomorfo y tienes un factor (no recuerdo ahora mismo el nombre) que limita la absorción de proteina y aminoácidos y la acumulación de glucógeno, es genético y no se puede cambiar aunque si se puede mejorar. La ventaja es que eso hace que para tí sea más difícil acumular grasa corporal.

Pero a lo que voy es que aunque tengas menos tendencia a acumular grasa por ese factor, cuando tomas dulces segregarás un montón de insulina como todo el mundo y con el paso del tiempo probablemente desarrollarás probablemente también resistencia a la insulina.

Así que yo le daría una patada a los dulces, pero allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## tronko (18 Sep 2016)

@zapatitos

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## dietis (18 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> "...
> 
> Y no, no miro con lupa cuantas gramls dd proteína o de lo que sea lleva cada cosa. Es mas, solo como dos veces al día, desde la cena hasta la comida del día siguiente no como nada.
> 
> ..."



Para hacerme una idea: ¿podrías poner un ejemplo de las cantidades de carne/pescado en una comida y cena en un mismo día?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## MAUSER (18 Sep 2016)

chusemaria1970 dijo:


> Una pregunta si no es indiscreción, donde compras esos quesos para probarlos yo? Muchas gracias por adelantado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



Éstos últimos los compré en el Al campo que tienen una sección bastante grande de quesos. En el carrefull y todos esos también tendrán, supongo que cuando pase cerca miraré. Casi todos son con leche pasteurizada, pero buscando encuentras.
Hay otros tipos de quesos como el de Cabrales, azules, son buenos pero no están hechos para todos los paladares, a mi me gustan pero son bastante fuertes, jaja.
Un saludo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> Para hacerme una idea: ¿podrías poner un ejemplo de las cantidades de carne/pescado en una comida y cena en un mismo día?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Si hiciesemos eso iriamos contra nuestros principios.

Yo al menos no cuento ni peso nada de lo que como, algun dia por curiosidad si lo hago pero es anecdotico.

Si eres capaz de eliminar azucar y harina, come hasta saciarte que tu cuerpo ya te dira cuando estas lleno.


----------



## Pichorrica (18 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> Para hacerme una idea: ¿podrías poner un ejemplo de las cantidades de carne/pescado en una comida y cena en un mismo día?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Pues no soy de mirar cuanta cantidad pongo. Hay días que como más y días que como menos.

Por ejemplo:
-Comida: Fabada asturiana, y de carne me toca 1 chorizo, 1 morcilla y 1 taco grande de panceta curada.

-Cena: Revuelto de verduras con un plato lleno de sardinas o 2-3 rodajas de atún/salmón


----------



## dietis (18 Sep 2016)

Potente cantidad de proteínas para cenar Pichorrica. Mis díes. También es verdad que es tu 2ª y última comida. Pero ya me ha ayudado a hacerme una idea.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si hiciesemos eso iriamos contra nuestros principios.
> 
> Yo al menos no cuento ni peso nada de lo que como, algun dia por curiosidad si lo hago pero es anecdotico.
> 
> Si eres capaz de eliminar azucar y harina, come hasta saciarte que tu cuerpo ya te dira cuando estas lleno.



Por supuesto. No querría ser yo quien os inciete a lo contrario.


----------



## sada (18 Sep 2016)

Ayer tuve comida familiar 3 tipos de empanada almejas lacón y 4 postres. 
Que mono teng hoy y eso q solo tome un postre; el bizcocho casero


----------



## lewis (18 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> Ayer tuve comida familiar 3 tipos de *empanada* almejas lacón y *4 postres*.
> Que *mono* teng hoy y eso q solo tome un postre; el *bizcocho* casero



La clásica trampa del "quiero y no puedo" o como diría Karlos "trolecito".


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (18 Sep 2016)

Las teorías del dr. Jason Fung son muy interesantes y me cuadran bastante con el tema de la resistencia a la insulina (y el SOP) de mi pareja. Si alguien tiene su libro en pdf que lo haga rular, plis. 
EDITO: gratix en el primer link después de 60 segundos
https://booksfree4u.tk/download-the-obesity-code-ebook-pdf-free/


Por curiosidad he buscado una entrada de su blog del que habla de la metformina. 

La endocrina de mi pareja le recetó metformina y dieta ceto o lowcarb. La endocrina es partidaria 100% de la metformina de por vida. Con la metformina y la dieta perdió un montón de kilos en un mes (12 aprox) y pudo dejar la medicación del SOP (diane 35) después de más de 10 años.

Mi novia como no se quería medicar de por vida, dejó de comer ingentes cantidades de hidratos y dejó la medicación, y de momento no ha ganado peso después de 3 años.

De este artículo...
https://intensivedietarymanagement.com/insulin-causes-weight-gain-hormonal-obesity-iv/



> There are several pills for diabetes (oral hypoglycemics).
> 
> Sulphonylureas (SU) are a class of medication that will stimulate the pancreas to produce more insulin. If insulin causes obesity, as the hormonal obesity theory holds, then this class of drugs should indeed increase weight.
> 
> ...



Es decir, que sin hacer dieta, tomando metformina no se engorda... Curioso.


----------



## sada (19 Sep 2016)

lewis dijo:


> La clásica trampa del "quiero y no puedo" o como diría Karlos "trolecito".



Si vas a casa de alguien..pues lo normal es comer lo que te ponen.


----------



## dietis (19 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues no soy de mirar cuanta cantidad pongo. Hay días que como más y días que como menos.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> -Comida: Fabada asturiana, y de carne me toca 1 chorizo, 1 morcilla y 1 taco grande de panceta curada.
> ...



Retomo de nuevo tu comentario pq me surge otra duda.

Dado que pareces llevar muy bien las 2 únicas ingestas diarias, me preguntaba si desde que iniciaste el abandono de harinas/azúcares notaste un cambio radical en cuanto a ese "apetito ansioso". ¿Fue muy drástico el cambio? 

P.D.: reconozco que en mi caso disponer del aporte nutricional necesario y en solo 2 ingestas (o tres) me daría bastante calidad de vida.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Si vas a casa de alguien..pues lo normal es comer lo que te ponen.*



Si nadie te dice que no, pero después no se puede venir a un foro diciendo que estás desesperadas porque sigues las recomendaciones pero no adelgazas e incluso engordas.

Si comes empanadas, postres y bizcocho ¿qué esperas que te pase? Los milagros los hacen en Lourdes.

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Sep 2016)

Buenas,
Pues nada, me hice unos análisis el otro día y ya tengo los resultados. Todo perfecto, nunca había tenido unos análisis así, sin nungún valor algo alto o algo bajo. Todo dentro de los límites.
Increíblemente :: pese a comer más huevos y grasa (buena) que nunca y nada desnatado, todo entero (yogures y queso fresco), el colesterol global está en 160 y los triglicéridos siguen parecidos al anterior análisis (de 43 a 50 han pasado). 
El hierro en su sitio esta vez, azúcar perfecto y bueno, qué más puedo pedir ::


----------



## tronko (19 Sep 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Buenas,
> Pues nada, me hice unos análisis el otro día y ya tengo los resultados. Todo perfecto, nunca había tenido unos análisis así, sin nungún valor algo alto o algo bajo. Todo dentro de los límites.
> Increíblemente :: pese a comer más huevos y grasa (buena) que nunca y nada desnatado, todo entero (yogures y queso fresco), el colesterol global está en 160 y los triglicéridos siguen parecidos al anterior análisis (de 43 a 50 han pasado).
> El hierro en su sitio esta vez, azúcar perfecto y bueno, qué más puedo pedir ::



¿Puedes detallar un poco tu dieta? Un poco o un mucho, lo que puedas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> ¿Puedes detallar un poco tu dieta? Un poco o un mucho, lo que puedas.



Ups ::
A ver a grandes rasgos... Verdura unas 4 veces por semana, fruta igual, pescado unas 3 veces en semana y carne muy poco, una o dos veces al mes. Cereales avena en copos nada más,,cada día para desayunar y merendar. A veces compro pan integral eco para salir de la rutina de la avena y le pongo bien de mantequilla. Lácteos sólo queso fresco y yogur natural, enteros, además de la mantequilla. Leche de avena o arroz y últimamente meto de coco, dejé la leche de vaca.Cacao puro y miel, nada de colacao. Legumbres poco , una vez en semana y con mucha verdura, arroz poco , dos tres veces al mes. De cenar siempre ensalada con zanahoria, queso fresco, atún o sardinitas en aceite de oliva...(así que hortalias cada día)y regar la ensalada con mucho aceite de oliva. Huevos cada día cae uno como poco. Para picar almendras crudas. Ah y pasta nada, una vez cada 15 días a lo sumo, integral y con nata.
Nada de bebidas industriales, nada de bollos (bueno una vez al mes algo cae y en verano algún helado), azúcar nada sólo miel. Alcohol nada (salvo alguna excepción : na en serio, una copa de higos a brevas.
Así más o menos.
A.mí me va bien desde luego.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> Retomo de nuevo tu comentario pq me surge otra duda.
> 
> Dado que pareces llevar muy bien las 2 únicas ingestas diarias, me preguntaba si desde que iniciaste el abandono de harinas/azúcares notaste un cambio radical en cuanto a ese "apetito ansioso". ¿Fue muy drástico el cambio?
> 
> P.D.: reconozco que en mi caso disponer del aporte nutricional necesario y en solo 2 ingestas (o tres) me daría bastante calidad de vida.



Pues pase 1 semana y media con un mono de azúcar enorme. Después ya no tenia mono, ni ganas de dulce ni nada.

Y básicamente es comer hasta que estes saciado y no comer mierdas, ni picoteos ni nada por el estilo.

Y por supuesto, concienciarse de lo que significan los procesados-no procesados y de los beneficios que trae al cuerpo el alejarse de ellos y como aporte extra, los ayunos de 16 horas que es básicamente lo que yo hago


----------



## tronko (19 Sep 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ups ::
> A ver a grandes rasgos... Verdura unas 4 veces por semana, fruta igual, pescado unas 3 veces en semana y carne muy poco, una o dos veces al mes. Cereales avena en copos nada más,,cada día para desayunar y merendar. A veces compro pan integral eco para salir de la rutina de la avena y le pongo bien de mantequilla. Lácteos sólo queso fresco y yogur natural, enteros, además de la mantequilla. Leche de avena o arroz y últimamente meto de coco, dejé la leche de vaca.Cacao puro y miel, nada de colacao. Legumbres poco , una vez en semana y con mucha verdura, arroz poco , dos tres veces al mes. De cenar siempre ensalada con zanahoria, queso fresco, atún o sardinitas en aceite de oliva...(así que hortalias cada día)y regar la ensalada con mucho aceite de oliva. Huevos cada día cae uno como poco. Para picar almendras crudas. Ah y pasta nada, una vez cada 15 días a lo sumo, integral y con nata.
> Nada de bebidas industriales, nada de bollos (bueno una vez al mes algo cae y en verano algún helado), azúcar nada sólo miel. Alcohol nada (salvo alguna excepción : na en serio, una copa de higos a brevas.
> Así más o menos.
> A.mí me va bien desde luego.



Muchas gracias. Más o menos como yo. Pero pensaba que comías más grasa pero no es nada especial.


----------



## PATITOXXL (19 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si nadie te dice que no, pero después no se puede venir a un foro diciendo que estás desesperadas porque sigues las recomendaciones pero no adelgazas e incluso engordas.
> 
> Si comes empanadas, postres y bizcocho ¿qué esperas que te pase? Los milagros los hacen en Lourdes.
> 
> Saludos.







Todo el mundo introduce alguna excepción de vez en cuando y no tienen los problemas que tiene ella. Algunas cosas que ha dicho me recuerdan a lo que me pasa a mí, yo tengo que tomar prednisona y eso que dice de que le cuesta perder peso o que solo pierde de las piernas, pero no de la tripa, me pasa a mí también.

Es posible que tenga un problema hormonal, además de que puede que tenga el metabolismo totalmente machacado por haber seguido dietas estúpidas durante años.


----------



## tronko (19 Sep 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Todo el mundo introduce alguna excepción de vez en cuando y no tienen los problemas que tiene ella. Algunas cosas que ha dicho me recuerdan a lo que me pasa a mí, yo tengo que tomar prednisona y eso que dice de que le cuesta perder peso o que solo pierde de las piernas, pero no de la tripa, me pasa a mí también.
> 
> Es posible que tenga un problema hormonal, además de que puede que tenga el metabolismo totalmente machacado por haber seguido dietas estúpidas durante años.



Eso es mentira. Nadie tiene un problema hormonal que le haga engordar o le impida adelgazar.

La realidad es que la gente come cantidad de cosas que engordan y mienten después. O que dicen que comen comida de régimen y están tomando infinitas mierdas como pan integral, yogures de sabores con edulcorantes, láctos por un tubo, cereales por un tubo, embutidos light o ni siquiera light como el de jamon york o pavo que engordan un montón...

Cuando se deja de comer tanta cantidad y se come comida que no engorda, se adelgaza siempre a un ritmo muy fácil de 4-6 kilos al mes.

Lo demás son mentiras y gordas.


----------



## PATITOXXL (19 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> Eso es mentira. Nadie tiene un problema hormonal que le haga engordar o le impida adelgazar.
> 
> La realidad es que la gente come cantidad de cosas que engordan y mienten después. O que dicen que comen comida de régimen y están tomando infinitas mierdas como pan integral, yogures de sabores con edulcorantes, láctos por un tubo, cereales por un tubo, embutidos light o ni siquiera light como el de jamon york o pavo que engordan un montón...
> 
> ...






Mira, no te voy a desear que te tengan que poner un tratamiento largo con esta porquería, para que disfrutes de los efectos secundarios, porque no soy tan cabrón.


----------



## tronko (19 Sep 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Mira, no te voy a desear que te tengan que poner un tratamiento largo con esta porquería, para que disfrutes de los efectos secundarios, porque no soy tan cabrón.



Que da igual, que se puede tener mucha hambre por los motivos que sea, lo que digo es que si se deja de comer en exceso y mal, se adelgaza siempre. No había un solo gordo en los campos nazis, y muchos tendrían obesidad intratable o enfermedades hormonales antes.

Eso y lo de retener líquidos son las típicas excusas que se dan ellas mismas.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2016)

Un estudio demuestra que el consumo moderado de huevos no aumenta el riesgo cardiovascular

Les llevamos años de ventaja.


----------



## PlimYPlas (19 Sep 2016)

¿Cuál es la forma más conveniente para consumir la mantequilla? ¿Habría que descartar las tostadas?


----------



## Prophet (20 Sep 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Las teorías del dr. Jason Fung son muy interesantes y me cuadran bastante con el tema de la resistencia a la insulina (y el SOP) de mi pareja. Si alguien tiene su libro en pdf que lo haga rular, plis.
> EDITO: gratix en el primer link después de 60 segundos
> https://booksfree4u.tk/download-the-obesity-code-ebook-pdf-free/
> 
> ...



¿Sabrías si un endocrino te puede recetar metmorfina para adelgazar?

Llevo varios años intentando perder peso con dieta cetogénica. El principal problema que me encuentro es que tengo demasiados compromisos sociales que me impiden seguirla como a mi me gustaría.

Soy muy joven y tampoco quiero tener que faltar a planes los fines de semana para poder seguir la dieta porque si por ejemplo tus amigos salen de copas o lo que sea es muy difícil salir sin tomar nada o si van a un restaurante en el que no hay nada que puedas comer.

Con lo cual me encuentro con que en el momento que algún día me paso al otro día vuelven las ganas insaciables de azúcar y he visto tu comentario (además creo que padezco resistencia a la insulina por los síntomas que comento) y creo que tomar metmorfina puede ser la solución a mis problemas y poder tener una vida equilibrada: dieta entre semana pero en las ocasiones en las que no sea posible no tener que enfrentarme a dilemas ni sacrificios.

Está muy bien toda la teoría pero yo quiero poder llevar un estilo de vida viable. En mi casa me da igual seguir el método de alimentación que sea pero es muy difícil mantenerlo fuera de casa los fines de semana.

Según he leído los efectos secundarios normalmente son de tipo gastrointestinal y desaparecen al cabo de pocas semanas. Además hace un mes me hice un análisis de sangre exhaustivo y tengo todo perfectamente incluyendo los parámetros hepáticos y renales.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Más o menos como yo. Pero pensaba que comías más grasa pero no es nada especial.



Comparado con todos estos años que no tomaba grasas porque eran el demoño...::
Bueno se me olvidó decir que casi siempre que salgo a comer fuera caen unos huevos con chistorra o bacon :baba: así que carne tomo más de la que dije ::


----------



## Raullucu (20 Sep 2016)

Hola, conforeros:

Me he hecho el análisis de sangre anual y hoy han ido a buscarme los resultados, aunque hasta mañana no veré los valores. Me han adelantado que el médico dice que tengo el colesterol inaceptablemente alto para mi edad (casi 32), aunque todavía no sé si es HDL o LDL. El año pasao habían arrojado unos resultados de HDL muy alto, un LDL por debajo del mínimo y triglicéridos también bajísimos. Tengo entendido que pese a que un valor alto de HDL es deseable, si lo es demasiado puede conducir a la ateroesclerosis. Llevo seguiendo los preceptos de este hilo ya casi 2 años, con casi 0 consumo de azúcar y muy poca harina.

¿Algún comentario?

Mañana os intentaré dar valores específicos.

Salud2.

Edito para poner los valores del septiembre de 2015, que me parecen estupendos:

Triglicéridos 46 (rango normalidad 50~170)
Colestero Total 154 (r.n. 125~240)
HDL 92 (r.n. 35~55)
Total/HDL 2 (r.n. 2~4.9)
LDL calculado 51 (r.n. 90~160)


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Sep 2016)

tronko dijo:


> Eso es mentira. Nadie tiene un problema hormonal que le haga engordar o le impida adelgazar.
> 
> La realidad es que la gente come cantidad de cosas que engordan y mienten después. O que dicen que comen comida de régimen y están tomando infinitas mierdas como pan integral, yogures de sabores con edulcorantes, láctos por un tubo, cereales por un tubo, embutidos light o ni siquiera light como el de jamon york o pavo que engordan un montón...
> 
> ...



Pues has patinado, _my friend_. Es lo que tiene la ignorancia, que es tremendamente atrevida.

La obesidad es UN TRASTORNO HORMONAL. Es más: la obesidad es EXCLUSIVAMENTE un trastorno hormonal.

No engordas por comer más, ni adelgazas por comer menos.

Engordas o adelgazas en función de una serie de hormonas que regulan la acumulación o movilización de grasa.

Aunque comas hasta reventar, si tu estado hormonal es el adecuado, no engordarás, o incluso adelgazarás: tu metabolismo se adaptará a los insumos.

Aunque comas como un pajarito, si tu estado hormonal es el adecuado, no adelgazarás, incluso engordarás: las calderas se pondrán al mínimo y te encontrarás siempre hambriento, agotado y helado, pero engordarás.

Comer más, comer menos, comer todo el rato o hacer ayuno intermitente (o de larga duración) sólo son formas de toquetear el equilibrio hormonal. Y si no tienes claro como funciona el invento, o crees que funciona como, de hecho, NO ES, *tienes todas las papeletas para hacer las cosas al revés*.

Y problemas hormonales que te hagan engordar o te impidan adelgazar hay muchos: estrés crónico (niveles elevados de cortisol sostenidos en el tiempo), síndrome metabólico (baja sensibilidad a la insulina), hipotiroidismo (producción anómalamente baja de tiroxina)... 

También muchos fármacos causan desarreglos hormonales que inducen obesidad, por ejemplo tratamientos para la diabetes mellitus (inyecciones de insulina, por fuerza subóptimamente dosificadas), glucocorticoides (cortisol artificial+aumento del apetito+retención de líquidos+modificación del patrón de acumulación de grasas), antidepresivos (causan un aumento en los niveles basales de cortisol como respuesta al aumento de serotonina)...

Así pues, antes de juzgar tan a la ligera problemas que ni puede imaginarse, un poco de cautela.

Firmado: uno que ha tenido que empezar OOOOTRA VEZ a tomar prednisona esta mañana, con lo que preveo que mis desvelos veraniegos se van a ir ATPC en breve.
O puede que no...pero eso será para otro post

---------- Post added 20-sep-2016 at 10:38 ----------




Qui dijo:


> En la página 608 (parece mentira tantas páginas ya) hay un post de smiling Jack en el que que enlaza un estudio con índices insulínicos de muchos alimentos. Como él comenta en el anexo 3 lo tienes y a mi me ha resultado bastante sorprendente. Me genera unas cuantas dudas la dichosa tabla aunque estoy me hace estar aun más convencido de que el doctor Fung ha dado en el clavo al 100%. Es el autor del blog que te enlazaron antes.



Otro enlace interesante al respecto del índice insulínico, y de cómo las proteínas en exceso se funden la cetosis y el control de la insulina:

insulin index v2 | optimising nutrition


----------



## Dabicito (20 Sep 2016)

Prophet dijo:


> ¿Sabrías si un endocrino te puede recetar metmorfina para adelgazar?
> 
> Llevo varios años intentando perder peso con dieta cetogénica. El principal problema que me encuentro es que tengo demasiados compromisos sociales que me impiden seguirla como a mi me gustaría.
> 
> ...



Saber decir que no es tener personalidad. No se trata de rechazarlo todo sino de, en la medida de lo posible, decir que no educadamente a aquello que es insano. A las tías les da igual.


----------



## ZZPAFF (20 Sep 2016)

En primer lugar quiero agradecer el esfuerzo a todos los que aportaís valor a este hilo. Enhorabuena.
Yo simplemente quiero compartir mi experiencia y constar que la "causalidad" que no la "casualidad" dirige nuestras vidas.
Este verano he estado una semanita en una casa de reposo buscando el bienestar emocional que me faltaba. Allí se realizan desde hace más de 25 años ayunos y yo iba con intención de ayunar, no por razones físicas sino más bien emocionales como os decía. Me desaconsejaron el ayuno pero me pusieron una dieta a base de fruta y verdura cruda junto con un descanso y desconexión total del exterior. Sin móvil, sin televisión, sin radio, con un montón de tiempo para pensar, charlar, tomar el sol y compartir emociones, sensaciones y pensamientos con los demás.
Bueno, a lo que iba. Los dos primeros días tenía unos dolores de cabeza brutales, me dijeron que se debía simplemente al sindrome de abstinencia del café, el tercer día el dolor se fue tal y como había venido. Comencé a sentirme bien, muy bien, sin hambre, más ligera, alerta, como con un nivel de consciencia aumentado. Lo recomiendo sin duda, diez días a crudos significaron un antes y un despúes para mí. 
Cuando volví a casa descubrí este hilo.
Ahora siento que he cerrado el círculo. No tomo café, ni leche. No tomo azúcar ni ninguna clase de comida procesada o refinada, entre las que incluyo las harinas.
He adelgazado 2,5 Kilos sin ningún esfuerzo, simplemente siguiendo esas pautas, de manera progresiva y natural.
No desayuno, me levanto descansada y llena de energía, a media mañana tomo una o dos piezas de fruta, la comida siempre incluye un buen plato de verdura cruda con aceite de oliva y carne o pescado, la cena, verdura cruda o cocida y huevo, frutos secos, queso........
Como os he dicho es una mera experiencia personal sin más valor que ese.
Me encuentro mejor que nunca. Este hilo me ha dado muchas ideas y ya os digo, hacía mucho tiempo que no me pasaba por el foro y descubrirlo también fue una especie de revelación, justo lo que buscaba sin saber lo que buscaba.
Este tocho es básicamente para daos las gracias.


----------



## Ricitos (20 Sep 2016)

Tengo que decir que a raíz de leer tu caso de dejar de comer menos azúcares y harinas, he visto muchos documentales sobre nutrición (en Youtube hay muchos): Sobredosis de azúcar, Gordo enfermo y casi muerto, ¿Qué sabes de la leche?, expediente carne, Earthlings, el mundo según Monsanto, los secretos del azúcar, El Azúcar.

Y te tengo que dar las *Gracias*, he cambiado mis hábitos en la comida:
No como Carne, productos lácteos (leche, huevos, queso...), productos congelados, productos envasados en plástico, cartón, lata. Vaya que no piso los supermercados. Compro en tiendas verdes o ecológicas y todo a granel, fruta, verdura de temporada.
Todo esto como tú, entre semana, y así lo llevo bien. El fin de semana si voy a ver familia, como lo que sea, y en los restaurantes con las amigas el fin de semana también (una hamburguesa, pizza, lo que sea...)
Mis hábitos antes eran desastrosos pizza congelada por la noche, o coliflor congelada... ahora he aprendido a utilizar la olla rápida y me hago la verdura fresca en 2 minutos de reloj. Estoy redescubriendo los sabores de la comida y los olores. La verdad que es para echarse a llorar, es una pena que nos hayamos olvidado los jóvenes de comer comida fresca, me tuve que descargar en pdf el calendarios de las verduras y frutas de temporada, porque no tenía ni idea de cuando estaban de temporada. Dejé de tomar fruta por la noche y la pasé a las mañanas.
En los análisis que me he hecho sale todo correcto, antes me salía el colesterol bueno un poco alto, pero ahora todo perfecto.
Cuando empecé de un día para otro a no comer productos congelados, embutidos, patatas de bolsa... (todo esto aunque no lo parezca lleva azúcar hasta lo salado), pues eso los 3 primeros días me asusté porque me temblaban las manos, tenía antojo de comer azúcar, muy sorprendente, me dí cuenta de que tenía "mono de azúcar", sudores, me ponía de mala ostia..., hasta en el trabajo teniendo un plazo de cerezas recién lavadas me ví chillando: Tengo haaambreee !!!, jjejeje tal cual, una verguenza, mis compañeros de trabajo se preocuparon y me pidieron explicaciones, ahí ví que había tocado fondo, y llegamos a la conclusión de que tenía el mono. 
Tengo que decir, que antes pesaba entre 63 y 64 kg, mido 1,60cm, y ahora peso 57 kg, y se me ha ido la piel de naranja (celulitis) en gran medida de las piernas, me veo muy deshinchada. 
Como: frutas por las mañanas, legumbres, verduras, pescado de pescatería, hortalizas, todo de temporada y fresco lo hago al vapor, a la plancha o en olla rápida. Bueno y arroz integral y pasta integral comprada a granel. Y el fin de semana lo que me dé la gana, sin pasarme eso sí en cantidades muy grandes.

Mis familiares, compañeros del trabajo, amigas y gente que me rodea han cambiado también sus hábitos, en diferente medida pero los han modificado. Gracias por tu post un gran aporte en el foro.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Sep 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> *Hola, conforeros:
> 
> Me he hecho el análisis de sangre anual y hoy han ido a buscarme los resultados, aunque hasta mañana no veré los valores. Me han adelantado que el médico dice que tengo el colesterol inaceptablemente alto para mi edad (casi 32), aunque todavía no sé si es HDL o LDL. El año pasao habían arrojado unos resultados de HDL muy alto, un LDL por debajo del mínimo y triglicéridos también bajísimos. Tengo entendido que pese a que un valor alto de HDL es deseable, si lo es demasiado puede conducir a la ateroesclerosis. Llevo seguiendo los preceptos de este hilo ya casi 2 años, con casi 0 consumo de azúcar y muy poca harina.
> 
> ...



Me parece que has oido mal, el HDL alto ayuda a prevenir la arterioescleriosis. Que yo sepa hasta ahora no hay nada claro sobre si es malo un alto nivel de HDL y en que cantidad.

En 2015 el límite de Colesterol Total normalmente estaba en 240. Tengo algún análisis de años anteriores donde estaba en 250. 

Este año lo han bajado a 200, el único motivo que encuentro es que en ese rango van a entrar más supuestos enfermos de colesterol a los que se les recetará estatinas y por tanto más clientela para las farmaceúticas.

Saludos.


----------



## Panko21 (20 Sep 2016)

Ricitos dijo:


> Tengo que decir que a raíz de leer tu caso de dejar de comer menos azúcares y harinas, he visto muchos documentales sobre nutrición (en Youtube hay muchos): Sobredosis de azúcar, Gordo enfermo y casi muerto, ¿Qué sabes de la leche?, expediente carne, Earthlings, el mundo según Monsanto, los secretos del azúcar, El Azúcar.
> 
> Y te tengo que dar las *Gracias*, he cambiado mis hábitos en la comida:
> No como Carne, productos lácteos (leche, huevos, queso...), productos congelados, productos envasados en plástico, cartón, lata. Vaya que no piso los supermercados. Compro en tiendas verdes o ecológicas y todo a granel, fruta, verdura de temporada.
> ...



Sabes que los huevos no son lácteos? Y que estos los puedes comprar ecológicos también?


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (20 Sep 2016)

Prophet dijo:


> ¿Sabrías si un endocrino te puede recetar metmorfina para adelgazar?
> 
> Llevo varios años intentando perder peso con dieta cetogénica. El principal problema que me encuentro es que tengo demasiados compromisos sociales que me impiden seguirla como a mi me gustaría.
> 
> ...



¿Vas a ir a un endocrino a por metformina? La metformina ayuda a perder peso, pero no se utiliza para tal fin. No creo que te la recete para perder peso si no tienes resistencia a la insulina. 

La metformina es de venta libre, sin receta, en farmacias. Cuesta como unos 3,50€ las 50 pastillas de 850mg.

Mi pareja estuvo varias semanas para adaptarse a la metformina (cada 2 semanas aumentaba la dosis), ya que le daban vomitos y mareos, y cuando comía exceso de hidratos sufría descomposición.

La metformina se toma de manera continua, no en días sueltos cuando se quiere saltarse la dieta. 

La metformina tampoco evita que salgas de cetosis. Ayuda algo, pero no hace milagros.


----------



## Qui (20 Sep 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues has patinado, _my friend_. Es lo que tiene la ignorancia, que es tremendamente atrevida.
> 
> La obesidad es UN TRASTORNO HORMONAL. Es más: la obesidad es EXCLUSIVAMENTE un trastorno hormonal.
> 
> ...



Señor Smiling Jack, con este enlace y los que hay dentro del mismo sumados al magnífico blog del Dr. Fung que enlazó si no me equivoco Karlos Smith me parece que cerramos el círculo.
He aprendido tanto sobre nutrición y como funciona nuestro organismo que creo entender al menos las bases sobre las que construir mi alimentación y la de mi familia.
Todo encaja, incluso los pesadisimos post del tío Sugus y su estudio chino despreciando lo demás. Todo lo que hemos ido leyendo termina por tener sentido.
Muchas gracias de nuevo por este magnífico hilo que está marcando un antes y un después en mi vida. Ojalá lo hubiera conocido unos cuantos años antes y ojalá se haga de dominio público está teoría del carácter hormonal de la obesidad.
Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
P.D. Sada, lee el enlace que cito y quizás así puedas ver si tomas demasiada proteina y pocas grasas ya que eso explicaría en ciertos casos la falta de pérdida de peso según estos expertos.


----------



## Prophet (21 Sep 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> ¿Vas a ir a un endocrino a por metformina? La metformina ayuda a perder peso, pero no se utiliza para tal fin. No creo que te la recete para perder peso si no tienes resistencia a la insulina.
> 
> La metformina es de venta libre, sin receta, en farmacias. Cuesta como unos 3,50€ las 50 pastillas de 850mg.
> 
> ...



A ver ya he pedido cita al endocrino y le comentaré que sospecho que tengo todos los síntomas propios de la resistencia a la insulina:

- Tendencia a ganar peso fácilmente.
- Cuando como hidratos aunque me harte al cabo de pocas horas vuelvo a tener hambre cosa que no ocurre con otras comidas.
- Si como hidratos me suele entrar somnolencia.

Mi idea es seguir la dieta cetogénica (según he leído por internet la metformina es el complemento ideal para esta dieta) pero cuando me surja un compromiso social no tener que ser tan estricto.

Aunque siga la dieta cetogénica por largo tiempo hay días que sigo teniendo hambre de hidratos aunque lleve un mes haciéndola bien y quizás este medicamento ayude a regular ese ansia por comer.

De todas formas los efectos secundarios que he visto que tiene son del tipo gastrointestinal que pasan cuando el cuerpo se acostumbra a ella.

He encontrado un blog con algunos artículos interesantes por si alguien le quiere echar un vistazo:

metformina... y cambió todo! - Frenar el envejecimiento es posible

Metformina antihiperglucemiante - Frenar el envejecimiento es posible

Metformina. 5 meses despues... - Frenar el envejecimiento es posible

Metformina y Cáncer de mama - Frenar el envejecimiento es posible

Y estudios científicos que relacionan el consumo de metformina con la pérdida de peso:

Effectiveness of metformin on weight loss in non-diabetic individuals with obesity. - PubMed - NCBI

Realmente ya conocía toda la teoría respecto a la insulina y por qué son efectivas las dietas cetogénicas pero muchas veces coomo creo que es mi caso tengo bastante trastocado el metabolismo y no está de más ayudar en lo que sea posible a mantener una dieta que para el paciente sea lo más viable posible.

Para mí la dieta cetogénica en el momento que estoy en la vida no es viable al 100%, quiero decir que me gustaría buscar un equilibrio que no se vea roto porque me "paso" dos comidas a la semana y ya eso me hace tirar por la borda todo el esfuerzo de la semana e incluso me hace ganar algo de peso.

Además aunque no reduzca peso está demostrado que elimina las ansias de comer por lo que pienso que es un gran aliado en una dieta.

También como he estado investigando (especialmente en el blog que enlazaste en el post que me hizo pensar en la metformina para ayudar a adelgazar) la metformina actúa haciendo la digestión de los hidratos de carbono más lenta (menor pico de insulina) e incluso desechando en las heces parte de ellos. Además aumenta la sensibilidad celular a la insulina (menores picos de insulina). A menores picos de insulina menos hambre, menos ganancia de peso y menos inflamación general.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Sep 2016)

COMING SOON TO _CONSUMO RESPONSABLE_

*Corticoides, Cushing y Cetosis Terapéutica: una experiencia*

Estén atentos (los interesados), porque abriré hilo en breve para relatar un experimento que he puesto en marcha esta semana, que seguro será de interés para aquellos que, como un servidor, se ven esporádicamente abocados a tratamientos con corticoides (verbi gracia, prednisona).

Y un pequeño _teaser_: SE PUEDE controlar la voracidad inducida (creo)


----------



## Raullucu (21 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Me parece que has oido mal, el HDL alto ayuda a prevenir la arterioescleriosis. Que yo sepa hasta ahora no hay nada claro sobre si es malo un alto nivel de HDL y en que cantidad.
> 
> En 2015 el límite de Colesterol Total normalmente estaba en 240. Tengo algún análisis de años anteriores donde estaba en 250.
> 
> ...



Gracias por su respuesta.

Ya dispongo de los nuevos datos, os los muestro:

Triglicéridos 52 << aumento de 6ng/dL
Colestero Total 253 << aumento de 100mg/dL
HDL 109 (r.n. 35~55) << aumento de 17mg/dL
Total/HDL 2 (r.n. 2~4.9) << se mantiene
LDL calculado 134 (r.n. 90~160) << aumento 134ng/dL

Me sorprende el aumento del colesterol total y del LDL, aunque supongo que este último siendo calculado no será muy fiable.

El médico, por supuesto, me ha dicho que deje eso de tomarme mis huevos al desayuno y tomar tanta mantequilla. Y que repita análisis en enero.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Sep 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> *Gracias por su respuesta.
> 
> Ya dispongo de los nuevos datos, os los muestro:
> 
> ...



¿Cuanto tiempo ha pasado del último análisis? ¿Qué comes?

Saludos.


----------



## Raullucu (21 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tiempo ha pasado del último análisis? ¿Qué comes?
> 
> Saludos.



Pues 11 meses.

Ejemplo de lo que he comido hoy:

*Desayuno: 2 huevos revueltos con canela, rebanada de pan de centeno de masa madre que hago yo con mantequilla untada, dos lonchas de queso curado de oveja, un poco de paleta ibérica y una taza de leche de cabra con cacao puro y una pizca de miel

*Comida: cocido de repollo con carne picada, ensalada de rúcula y canónigos, media docena de uvas y una pastilla de chocolate 90%.

*Cena tras pasar por el gimnasio: gazpacho, abundante pechuga de pollo guisada, ensada de rúcula y canónigos con cebolla y tomate de la huerta, queso azul con otra rebanada de pan de centeno y aceite olivar de plata, un vaso de kéfir con un poco de pera, canela y nueces.

En general consumo bastante AOVE, aguacates, mantequilla, entre 4 y 6 huevos al a semana, mucho pescado sobre todo azul, el vaso de kéfir todos los días, acompaño prácticamente todas las comidas con ensalada, cocido de legumbres más en invierno (lentejas, fabes, alubias), cocidos de verduras (repollo, coliflor, fréjola) con carne que suelen llevar patata, un día a la semana suelo comer arroz vaporizado bien preparado con sus verduras, etc. En cuanto a harinas, testimonialmente si rebozo unas sardinas con un poco de harina de maiz y el pan de centeno que yo hago que me dura 1 semana y lleva casi 500g de harina de centeno integral y que comemos entre 2 personas. Azúcar casi 0, puede que alguna comida trampa que haga, aunque este verano he tomado unos cuantos helados. Alcohol casi nada.

Hago ejercicio casi a diario, calistenia y algo de HIIT, así como una salida en BTT un día a la semana.

Creo que es una imagen bastante fiel de lo que suelo comer.

Por cierto, he metido una errata en los valores del arriba, el LDL calculado ha subido 84 mg/dL.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Sep 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> *Pues 11 meses.
> 
> Ejemplo de lo que he comido hoy:
> 
> ...



El colesterol peor de todos es el VLDL que es el que más triglicéridos tiene y el que acumula el colesterol en las paredes de las arterias y las puede taponar. Este colesterol por ahora no lo suelen poner en las analíticas pero se puede hacer una aproximación bastante buena de forma sencilla:

Al colesterol total le restas el LDL y el HDL y la cifra que sale será aproximadamente tu VLDL.

En tu caso 253 de colesterol Total menos 134 de LDL menos 109 de HDL igual a 10. O sea que aproximadamente tendrás unos 10 de VLDL.

El límite máximo de VLDL ahora mismo está en 30 así que tu cifra está bastante bien.

Dicho esto, la subida de colesterol total es muy rara, lo único que se me ocurre es que le estés dando duro a la mantequilla o que esté soportando ahora mismo un estrés físico y/o psíquico exagerado (esto también puede subir el colesterol)

El mayor problema que vas a tener supongo que va a ser tu médico anunciándote las mil plagas que te van a ocurrir por tener el colesterol a ese nivel y que te querrá meter las benditas pastillas. Yo en mi caso lo intentaría bajar el LDL máximo alrededor de 100 y por supuesto con ese nivel de colesterol ni loco se me ocurriría tomarme las pastillas. Pero estoy hablando por supuesto de lo que haría yo personalmente en ese caso con mi cuerpo que para eso es mío.

Saludos.


----------



## Raullucu (22 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El colesterol peor de todos es el VLDL que es el que más triglicéridos tiene y el que acumula el colesterol en las paredes de las arterias y las puede taponar. Este colesterol por ahora no lo suelen poner en las analíticas pero se puede hacer una aproximación bastante buena de forma sencilla:
> 
> Al colesterol total le restas el LDL y el HDL y la cifra que sale será aproximadamente tu VLDL.
> 
> ...



El LDL calculado lo han hecho a través de la fórmula de Friedewall, si uso la iraní salen 102 mg/dL, lo que daría un VLDL aproximado de 40, que ya es más feo, ¿no?. Pero claro con un HDL tan alto todos los ratios de colesterol me arrojan como resultado "riesgo cardiovascular muy bajo".



zapatitos dijo:


> Dicho esto, la subida de colesterol total es muy rara, lo único que se me ocurre es que le estés dando duro a la mantequilla o que esté soportando ahora mismo un estrés físico y/o psíquico exagerado (esto también puede subir el colesterol)
> 
> El mayor problema que vas a tener supongo que va a ser tu médico anunciándote las mil plagas que te van a ocurrir por tener el colesterol a ese nivel y que te querrá meter las benditas pastillas. Yo en mi caso lo intentaría bajar el LDL máximo alrededor de 100 y por supuesto con ese nivel de colesterol ni loco se me ocurriría tomarme las pastillas. Pero estoy hablando por supuesto de lo que haría yo personalmente en ese caso con mi cuerpo que para eso es mío.
> 
> Saludos.



Una pastilla de mantequilla de 250g me dura mes y medio. A lo que sí que le doy duro es al queso curado, perfectamente como cerca de 1 kg al mes, ¿debería restringirlo? ¿No se supone que el colesterol dietético apenas afecta al colesterol en sangre?

La verdad que busco diferencias entre lo que comía el año pasado válido para el primer análisis y lo que vengo comiendo este año y lo único que se me viene a la cabeza es que quizá ahora tome algún huevo menos, que he introducido la mantequilla que antes casi no utilizaba, y que en los anteriores análisis llevaría sólo un par de meses comiendo el pan de centeno viniendo de no tomar nada de pan.

No sé muy bien qué método abordar para reducir LDL.

Salu2.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Sep 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> *El LDL calculado lo han hecho a través de la fórmula de Friedewall, si uso la iraní salen 102 mg/dL, lo que daría un VLDL aproximado de 40, que ya es más feo, ¿no?. Pero claro con un HDL tan alto todos los ratios de colesterol me arrojan como resultado "riesgo cardiovascular muy bajo".
> 
> 
> Una pastilla de mantequilla de 250g me dura mes y medio. A lo que sí que le doy duro es al queso curado, perfectamente como cerca de 1 kg al mes, ¿debería restringirlo? ¿No se supone que el colesterol dietético apenas afecta al colesterol en sangre?
> ...



Hay más tipos de colesterol como el IDL así que hasta que no lo hagan habitual analizar el VLDL hacer esa resta sobre el análisis que te dan es buena, tu VLDL estará por los 10-15.

A mí lo único que se me ocurre es que hayas sufrido algún tipo de estrés psíquico o que lleves mucho tiempo sobrentrenándote en el gimnasio. Por lo que comes dudo que sea.

Saludos.


----------



## Raullucu (22 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Hay más tipos de colesterol como el IDL así que hasta que no lo hagan habitual analizar el VLDL hacer esa resta sobre el análisis que te dan es buena, tu VLDL estará por los 10-15.
> 
> A mí lo único que se me ocurre es que hayas sufrido algún tipo de estrés psíquico o que lleves mucho tiempo sobrentrenándote en el gimnasio. Por lo que comes dudo que sea.
> 
> Saludos.



Intentaré abordarlo desde la hipótesis del estrés, ciertamente llevo varios meses que, aunque no me noto estresado, sí que me despierto varias veces por las noches y me cuesta dormirme porque estoy un poco paranoico con el ruido de los vecinos, que lo sufro estructural y hay noches que es horrible. Estoy apuntado a unos cursos de técnicas de relajación que empiezo en octubre, veremos si sirve de algo.

Muchas gracias, zapatitos.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Sep 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> *Intentaré abordarlo desde la hipótesis del estrés, ciertamente llevo varios meses que, aunque no me noto estresado, sí que me despierto varias veces por las noches y me cuesta dormirme porque estoy un poco paranoico con el ruido de los vecinos, que lo sufro estructural y hay noches que es horrible. Estoy apuntado a unos cursos de técnicas de relajación que empiezo en octubre, veremos si sirve de algo.
> 
> Muchas gracias, zapatitos.*



Pues no me digas más entonces, si no duermes bien y te emparanoias ahí debe de estar el origen de ese subidón brusco.

El estrés no siempre va acompañado de efectos secundarios muy visibles o a lo mejor sus efectos secundarios no lo sabes interpretar bien. Pero el insomnio y la comida de tarro son muy típicos del estrés.

Si sabes las pulsaciones normales que has tenido siempre, cuando te despiertes tomátelas en la misma cama sin levantarte. Si tienes una subida anormal no lo dudes que estás estresado. Es el método casero que siempre he utilizado para saber si puedes seguir haciendo ejercicio o toca bajar el ritmo o incluso descansar. Es fiable 100% para saber cuando el cuerpo te dice para ya, siempre que sepas tus pulsaciones normales, claro. Lo de guiarse por las sensaciones no sirve porque el entusiasmo suele jugar muy malas pasadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Stock Option (23 Sep 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Yo lo que he notado desde uqe como sin azúcar y sin harinas es muchísima energía y un insomnio brutal, como si me hubiera bebido 4 cafés. De dormirme tardísimo y levantarme cuando las gallinas.



Normal. Los glúcidos ayudan a facilitar el sueño.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (23 Sep 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Yo lo que he notado desde uqe como sin azúcar y sin harinas es muchísima energía y un insomnio brutal, como si me hubiera bebido 4 cafés. *De dormirme tardísimo y levantarme cuando las gallinas.*



:XX::XX: Eso me pasa a mí... antes me iba a la cama a las 10 y media :: y me levantaba a las seis de la mañana rota, y ahora excepto días puntuales que esté cansada por algún motivo especial me voy a la cama 23.30-12 porque no tengo sueño y me despierto a las 6 bastante bien.::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Sep 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Yo lo que he notado desde uqe como sin azúcar y sin harinas es muchísima energía y un insomnio brutal, como si me hubiera bebido 4 cafés. De dormirme tardísimo y levantarme cuando las gallinas.



Es muy probable que lo que el cuerpo interpreta como ayuno (bajón de los niveles de insulina) sea el responsable, ya que al inundar el torrente sanguíneo de cuerpos cetónicos, al parecer el cuerpo segrega hormona del crecimiento y adrenalina. La adrenalina quita el sueño y da energía.

Eso es lo que dice Fung, aunque no sé si tendrá pruebas sólidas.

Desde luego yo he notado esos síntomas que dices, sobre todo al principio o cuando la dieta es más cetogénica. Energía y ausencia de sueño.


----------



## sada (23 Sep 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Yo lo que he notado desde uqe como sin azúcar y sin harinas es muchísima energía y un insomnio brutal, como si me hubiera bebido 4 cafés. De dormirme tardísimo y levantarme cuando las gallinas.



eso también me pasa a mi será la edad


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (23 Sep 2016)

sada dijo:


> eso también me pasa a mi será la edad



:: Noo, es la dieta...qué edad ni qué nada, si somos jovenzunos ::


----------



## chomin (23 Sep 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pues 11 meses.
> 
> Ejemplo de lo que he comido hoy:
> 
> ...



A ver primero yo no tengo ni puta idea.

Pero lo que dice mi sentido común es que comes mucha grasa, aunque mayormente es de la buena, pero comes mucha, en exceso todo es malo, y por eso es normal que tengas el colesterol total muy alto. Yo lo que haría es la comida meter mas hidratos, arroz, o mejor arroz integral, legumbres y quitar todo lo posible la grasa y carne de ahí. Y no me preocuparia por los hidratos porque los quemas luego en el entrenamiento.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Adeno creo que ya lo he dicho alguna otra vez en el hilo. Dabicito es un clon de Sunwung. No es una suposicion es un hecho comprobado. Muchas paginas atras se le olvido deslogearse y solto una parida Sugus style.
> 
> No me extrañaria que mas de los que entran a trollear intentando rebatir de forma 'seria' sean tambien Sugus, pero Davicito seguro.
> 
> O tiene mucho tiempo libre y se aburre, o se ha montado una cruzada personal, o le pagan o simplemente es gilipollas.



:XX:

cuánta inteligencia desbordan los comecadáveres. Qué triste trabajar para el Calópez


----------



## Pichorrica (23 Sep 2016)

chomin dijo:


> A ver primero yo no tengo ni puta idea.
> 
> Pero lo que dice mi sentido común es que comes mucha grasa, aunque mayormente es de la buena, pero comes mucha, en exceso todo es malo, y por eso es normal que tengas el colesterol total muy alto. Yo lo que haría es la comida meter mas hidratos, arroz, o mejor arroz integral, legumbres y quitar todo lo posible la grasa y carne de ahí. Y no me preocuparia por los hidratos porque los quemas luego en el entrenamiento.



Pues tu sentido común se equivoca de pleno


----------



## chomin (23 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues tu sentido común se equivoca de pleno



Bueno puede ser, me gustaría saber en qué crees que estoy equivocado, mi máxima es comer variado y todo lo equilibrado que pueda ( con comida de calidad y no procesada)y por eso veo que come mucha grasa y yo comeria menos, y come pocos hidratos pues yo comeria más, usandolos para hacer deporte que es lo que hago yo. Y creo que no me va mal


----------



## zapatitos (24 Sep 2016)

chomin dijo:


> *A ver primero yo no tengo ni puta idea.
> 
> Pero lo que dice mi sentido común es que comes mucha grasa, aunque mayormente es de la buena, pero comes mucha, en exceso todo es malo, y por eso es normal que tengas el colesterol total muy alto. Yo lo que haría es la comida meter mas hidratos, arroz, o mejor arroz integral, legumbres y quitar todo lo posible la grasa y carne de ahí. Y no me preocuparia por los hidratos porque los quemas luego en el entrenamiento.*



Sobrevalorais muchísimo la facultad del gimnasio para quemar carbohidratos, sobre todo sabiendo que la mayoría de la gente no entrena con alta intensidad que es donde necesitas más glucosa. Y después pasa lo que pasa, que ves un montón de gente que se hincha a carbohidratos sanos (arroz, avena, etc etc) y se pega auténticas palizas de horas haciendo ejercicio pero a baja-mediana intensidad y siguen teniendo su grasa y su barriguilla y michelines. Obtendrían bastantes más resultados controlando los carbohidratos y subiendo paulatinamente la intensidad de las sesiones.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> cuánta inteligencia desbordan los comecadáveres. Qué triste trabajar para el Calópez



Vaya retraso mas notable tienes, yo no tengo tiempo de crear clones idiotas y evidentemente menos de trabajar aqui para nadie.

Lo de Davicito ya es de traca, personajes ficticios para que? si eres vegano adelante aunque te tengamos que llamar subnormal.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Sep 2016)

chomin dijo:


> *Bueno puede ser, me gustaría saber en qué crees que estoy equivocado, mi máxima es comer variado y todo lo equilibrado que pueda ( con comida de calidad y no procesada)y por eso veo que come mucha grasa y yo comeria menos, y come pocos hidratos pues yo comeria más, usandolos para hacer deporte que es lo que hago yo. Y creo que no me va mal*



Pues porque los carbohidratos por muy limpios y sanos que sean no dejan de ser glucosa y lo que pasa con la glucosa ya lo sabemos, la que no gastes en un periodo relativamente corto de tiempo (según el tipo de carbohidrato) se va a convertir si o si en grasa corporal previa estimulación de la insulina con los problemas que eso puede acarrear a medio-largo plazo si se hace frecuentemente. Y el porcentaje de carbohidratos que tú tomarás (que no lo pones pero más o menos lo supongo que serán alrededor del 50-60% de tus calorías que es lo típico que se suele recomendar) no los consume como energía una persona que vaya hora u hora y media diaria al gym 4 o 5 veces a la semana ni de lejos. Tú puedes pensar que te va perfecto pero tarde o temprano los problemas de tomar tantos carbohidratos sin necesitarlos te vendrán.

Yo suelo tomar alrededor del 20% de mis calorías en forma de carbohidratos, algunos días si tengo previsto entrenar muy intenso puedo llegar hasta el 25-30% (contando también como carbohidratos los que contienen las verduras y frutos secos) esa es una cantidad que alguien que entrena de forma aficionada si puede quemar o lo que pueda quedar su efecto sería ridículo y puramente testimonial.

Yo suelo tomar alrededor del 20-30% de carbohidratos, 50% de grasa y el resto de proteina (porque suelo entrenar más encaminado a la musculación, si no no hace falta tanta proteina) y lleva un cuarto de siglo yéndome muy bien. Y a los que me enseñaron como hacerlo también les ha ido bastante bien en general.

Saludos.


----------



## chomin (24 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues porque los carbohidratos por muy limpios y sanos que sean no dejan de ser glucosa y lo que pasa con la glucosa ya lo sabemos, la que no gastes en un periodo relativamente corto de tiempo (según el tipo de carbohidrato) se va a convertir si o si en grasa corporal previa estimulación de la insulina con los problemas que eso puede acarrear a medio-largo plazo si se hace frecuentemente. Y el porcentaje de carbohidratos que tú tomarás (que no lo pones pero más o menos lo supongo que serán alrededor del 50-60% de tus calorías que es lo típico que se suele recomendar) no los consume como energía una persona que vaya hora u hora y media diaria al gym 4 o 5 veces a la semana ni de lejos. Tú puedes pensar que te va perfecto pero tarde o temprano los problemas de tomar tantos carbohidratos sin necesitarlos te vendrán.
> 
> Yo suelo tomar alrededor del 20% de mis calorías en forma de carbohidratos, algunos días si tengo previsto entrenar muy intenso puedo llegar hasta el 25-30% (contando también como carbohidratos los que contienen las verduras y frutos secos) esa es una cantidad que alguien que entrena de forma aficionada si puede quemar o lo que pueda quedar su efecto sería ridículo y puramente testimonial.
> 
> ...



A mi que el 50 % de mi comida sea grasa me parece una exageración.

Yo resumiendo mi comida se basa asi

Desayuno:
Caldo de pollo, pan con aceite y fruta

Media Mañana
Fruta, frutos secos

Comida
Hidratos (Arroz, Arroz integral, Legumbres) con verdura. Un buen plato
Postre Yogurt o Kefir ecologico

Media tarde
Fruta o frutos secos

Cena
Proteina (Pescado, carne, huevos) con verdura
Postre Yogurt o Kefir ecologico


Los porcentajes ni idea, me mantengo en mi peso desde los últimos diez años


----------



## zapatitos (24 Sep 2016)

chomin dijo:


> *A mi que el 50 % de mi comida sea grasa me parece una exageración.
> 
> Yo resumiendo mi comida se basa asi
> 
> ...



Pues si te va estupendo sigue así, yo como estoy preocupado por mis hormonas a largo plazo tomo bastante grasa para la energía lenta que necesita a diario y que me sobre la suficiente para que las hormonas hagan sus cosas y controlo los carbohidratos según mi actividad.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (24 Sep 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya retraso mas notable tienes, yo no tengo tiempo de crear clones idiotas y evidentemente menos de trabajar aqui para nadie.
> 
> Lo de Davicito ya es de traca, personajes ficticios para que? si eres vegano adelante aunque te tengamos que llamar subnormal.



Eres un niñato, te llevan la contraria e insultas, eres incapaz de razonar e intercambiar opiniones, eres paranoico, tienes manía persecutoria y te inventas cosas. Por alusiones (por lo que me has llamado antes) tú sí que eres un auténtico gilipollas.

Si tienes duda escribe al moderador y pide las IP.


----------



## Pichorrica (24 Sep 2016)

chomin dijo:


> A mi que el 50 % de mi comida sea grasa me parece una exageración.
> 
> Yo resumiendo mi comida se basa asi
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo comes mucho al cabo del día. Y no es que comas mucha cantidad, sino que haces 5 comidas al día y el pancreas no para de trabajar.

También veo que grasa poquita y carbos mucho. Para que tantos carbos? Te estas preparando el cruzar el canal de la mancha a nado?

Yo de mi viendo tu menú. Si por la mañana no entreno no desayuno nada y lo de la media mañana también me lo olvidaria. Ahora, en la comida tuya metería lo de la media mañana. Lo de media tarde también lo olvidaria hasta la cena en que lo incluiría.


----------



## Dabicito (24 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues porque los carbohidratos por muy limpios y sanos que sean no dejan de ser glucosa y lo que pasa con la glucosa ya lo sabemos, la que no gastes en un periodo relativamente corto de tiempo (según el tipo de carbohidrato) se va a convertir si o si en grasa corporal previa estimulación de la insulina con los problemas que eso puede acarrear a medio-largo plazo si se hace frecuentemente. Y el porcentaje de carbohidratos que tú tomarás (que no lo pones pero más o menos lo supongo que serán alrededor del 50-60% de tus calorías que es lo típico que se suele recomendar) no los consume como energía una persona que vaya hora u hora y media diaria al gym 4 o 5 veces a la semana ni de lejos. Tú puedes pensar que te va perfecto pero tarde o temprano los problemas de tomar tantos carbohidratos sin necesitarlos te vendrán.
> 
> Yo suelo tomar alrededor del 20% de mis calorías en forma de carbohidratos, algunos días si tengo previsto entrenar muy intenso puedo llegar hasta el 25-30% (contando también como carbohidratos los que contienen las verduras y frutos secos) esa es una cantidad que alguien que entrena de forma aficionada si puede quemar o lo que pueda quedar su efecto sería ridículo y puramente testimonial.
> 
> ...




Puede ser que los queme, si va al gimnasio todos los días, pongo mi caso, si algo me falta es grasa ¿qué debo hacer, comer más grasa o comer más carbohidratos? Aquí está la paradoja. Más o menos coincidimos todos en los ingredientes que son sanos / insanos, pero no así en las proporciones porque cada cuál tiene su historia.


----------



## chomin (24 Sep 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Por lo que veo comes mucho al cabo del día. Y no es que comas mucha cantidad, sino que haces 5 comidas al día y el pancreas no para de trabajar.
> 
> También veo que grasa poquita y carbos mucho. Para que tantos carbos? Te estas preparando el cruzar el canal de la mancha a nado?
> 
> Yo de mi viendo tu menú. Si por la mañana no entreno no desayuno nada y lo de la media mañana también me lo olvidaria. Ahora, en la comida tuya metería lo de la media mañana. Lo de media tarde también lo olvidaria hasta la cena en que lo incluiría.



Ya he probado 3 comidas y me viene mejor cinco, eso si a media mañana o de merienda es una fruta, un puñado de frutos secos o pipas de calabaza o asi . Con cinco comidas hago mejores digestiones, tengo menos picos de insulina, llego con menos hambre a las comidas. Procuro cenar lo antes posible, para estar sin comer luego casi 12 horas.

Grasas ya como suficientes aguacates (lo meto en verdura) AOVE y frutos secos. Y luego el pescado azul 2 veces a la semana o carne a la cena.


----------



## dietis (24 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> Puede ser que los queme, si va al gimnasio todos los días, pongo mi caso, si algo me falta es grasa *¿qué debo hacer, comer más grasa o comer más carbohidratos?* Aquí está la paradoja. Más o menos coincidimos todos en los ingredientes que son sanos / insanos, pero no así en las proporciones porque cada cuál tiene su historia.



Recuerda que ante ejercicios anaeróbicos el organismo no tira de grasas, sino de hidratos. Y no solo eso, sino que debes vigilar muy bien dárselos en la cantidad que requiera, pq si te quedas corto más allá de la media hora tras acabar, el organismo lo saca de "donde sea".

Pero claro, eso sobre todo es importante si buscas volumen y no tanto fuerza.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> Recuerda que ante ejercicios anaeróbicos el organismo no tira de grasas, sino de hidratos. Y no solo eso, sino que debes vigilar muy bien dárselos en la cantidad que requiera, pq si te quedas corto más allá de la media hora tras acabar, el organismo lo saca de "donde sea".
> 
> Pero claro, eso sobre todo es importante si buscas volumen y no tanto fuerza.



y en fuerza también son importantes, es el ejercicio anaeróbico por excelencia. No hay atleta de élite (es decir, que gane u opte a ello), que coma una dieta baja en carbos ni cetogénica.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2016 at 18:01 ----------

El que se crea lo que dicen algunos es un crédulo.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Sep 2016)

chomin dijo:


> *Ya he probado 3 comidas y me viene mejor cinco, eso si a media mañana o de merienda es una fruta, un puñado de frutos secos o pipas de calabaza o asi . Con cinco comidas hago mejores digestiones, tengo menos picos de insulina, llego con menos hambre a las comidas. Procuro cenar lo antes posible, para estar sin comer luego casi 12 horas.
> 
> Grasas ya como suficientes aguacates (lo meto en verdura) AOVE y frutos secos. Y luego el pescado azul 2 veces a la semana o carne a la cena.*



Que ya te digo que si te va bien pues adelante tontería sería cambiar algo que funciona, lo único que te digo es que si un día en el centro de salud te llevas una sorpresa no se lo achaques a lo típico de es que la edad no perdona o son cosas que te vienen y no se sabe de donde, sino que ya te adelanto que se lo eches a la mala planificación de tu alimentación.

Después allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Sobrevalorais muchísimo la facultad del gimnasio para quemar carbohidratos, sobre todo sabiendo que la mayoría de la gente no entrena con alta intensidad que es donde necesitas más glucosa. Y después pasa lo que pasa, que ves un montón de gente que se hincha a carbohidratos sanos (arroz, avena, etc etc) y se pega auténticas palizas de horas haciendo ejercicio pero a baja-mediana intensidad y siguen teniendo su grasa y su barriguilla y michelines. Obtendrían bastantes más resultados controlando los carbohidratos y subiendo paulatinamente la intensidad de las sesiones.
> 
> Saludos.



exceso de calorías totales. De nada.


----------



## dietis (24 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y en fuerza también son importantes, es el ejercicio anaeróbico por excelencia. No hay atleta de élite (es decir, que gane u opte a ello), que coma una dieta baja en carbos ni cetogénica.



Claro, ahora mi duda es:

Como aportar carbohidratos a niveles "interesantes" y al tiempo vigilar el índice glucémico.

Pq por ejemplo, la patata (incluso al vapor de agua con piel), el máiz, .. tienen un índice glucémico alto (65 en la mayoría de tablas). Y es alto, dado que el azúcar blanco anda por 70....

Claro, a continuación viene el motivo por el que los detractores de vigilar dicho índice usan: no puede ser el mismo índice glucémico el que ponen las tablas que el que lo ingiere con un filete, verdura, ...

¿Es posible que haya combinaciones donde se consiga reducir dicho índice siendo el mismo ingrediente de IG alto?


----------



## chomin (24 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que ya te digo que si te va bien pues adelante tontería sería cambiar algo que funciona, lo único que te digo es que si un día en el centro de salud te llevas una sorpresa no se lo achaques a lo típico de es que la edad no perdona o son cosas que te vienen y no se sabe de donde, sino que ya te adelanto que se lo eches a la mala planificación de tu alimentación.
> 
> Después allá cada cual.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo podría decirte lo mismo, pero no, yo te digo si un día en el centro de salud te llevas una sorpresa, no le eches la culpa a la posible mala planificación de tu alimentación, sino q no descartes otras causas.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> Claro, ahora mi duda es:
> 
> Como aportar carbohidratos a niveles "interesantes" y al tiempo vigilar el índice glucémico.
> 
> ...



es que el índice no importa mientras sea un alimento completo y no se ingiera un exceso de calorías totales. 

Millones de personas han tenido como base de su dieta alimentos con ese 65 y la epidemia de diabetes es desde hace 50 años.

Pero, efectivamente, combinarlo con fibra, proteína y grasa modifica los índices glucémicos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> exceso de calorías totales. De nada.



Claro, claro. Se han colgado decenas de estudios que desvirtúan por completo el asunto de medir las calorías. ¿Eres inmune a ellos? ienso:


----------



## zapatitos (24 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> *Claro, ahora mi duda es:
> 
> Como aportar carbohidratos a niveles "interesantes" y al tiempo vigilar el índice glucémico.
> 
> ...



¿Aportar carbohidratos a niveles "interesantes" pero para qué?

Saludos.


----------



## dietis (24 Sep 2016)

zapatitos:

Para desarrollar:
-volumen muscular
-para un perfil ectomorfo puro
-q incluso se encuentra por debajo de su peso normal (no digo si quiera "ideal")
-y que toda su vida ha compatiblizado en la misma ingesta y de manera habitual el consumo de pan, patata/arroz/pasta + azúcar (incluso). E incluso de manera reiterada sin resultado en su peso.

Sobre el azúcar ya más mentalizado desde hace un par de años, y sin problema para retirarlo de su dieta.


----------



## Pichorrica (24 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> zapatitos:
> 
> Para desarrollar:
> -volumen muscular
> ...



Te complicas demasiado la vida 

come verduras de todo tipo todos los días, acompañalas siempre de grasas y proteínas y punto


----------



## McFly (24 Sep 2016)

vale...lo del azucar esta bien pero si lo que quereis es adelgazar teneis que activar AMPK.
es el gran secreto, activar esa enzima para que el metabolismo pase de ser controlado por mTor que es anabolizante y envejece a AMPK que cambia completamente todo. Por supuesto comer azucar nada de nada.

Yo en los ultimos 5 meses he perdido 8 kilos sin dieta, solo cambiando habitos para propiciar la activacion de esa enzima.

El anabolismo envejece....ponerse fuerte es una mierda, te arruga y te mata


----------



## InKilinaTor (25 Sep 2016)

McFly dijo:


> vale...lo del azucar esta bien pero si lo que quereis es adelgazar teneis que activar AMPK.
> es el gran secreto, activar esa enzima para que el metabolismo pase de ser controlado por mTor que es anabolizante y envejece a AMPK que cambia completamente todo. Por supuesto comer azucar nada de nada.
> 
> Yo en los ultimos 5 meses he perdido 8 kilos sin dieta, solo cambiando habitos para propiciar la activacion de esa enzima.
> ...



Por favor, explayarsea veces es bueno.


----------



## dietis (25 Sep 2016)

McFly dijo:


> "vale...lo del azucar esta bien pero si lo que quereis es adelgazar teneis que activar AMPK.
> es el gran secreto, activar esa enzima para que el metabolismo pase de ser controlado por mTor que es anabolizante y envejece a AMPK que cambia completamente todo. Por supuesto comer azucar nada de nada.
> 
> ...."



Suena interesante. Como introducción:



fisiomorfis.com dijo:


> Una serie de estrés celular puede activar AMPK. Esto incluye los venenos metabólicos (DNP, dinitrofenol), *la privación de la glucosa*, la isquemia (disminución del flujo sanguíneo), la hipoxia (insuficiencia de oxígeno), ...
> 
> QUE HACE LA AMPK
> 
> ...



Fuente: fisiomorfosis.com

Observo que efectivamente en webs de fisicoculturismo se centran directamente en cómo inhibir la producción de AMPK para en su lugar activar la de MTOR.

Más artículos:
ULPGC

Hasta una que menciona lo de envejecer destacado por el forero:
/frenoaltiempo


----------



## zapatitos (25 Sep 2016)

dietis dijo:


> *zapatitos:
> 
> Para desarrollar:
> -volumen muscular
> ...



¿Edad, peso, estatura, tanto por ciento de grasa si lo sabes? ¿Qué ejercicio haces normalmente y que comes habitualmente?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2016 at 18:03 ----------




dietis dijo:


> *Suena interesante. Como introducción:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los culturistas no están preocupados por su salud sino por el tamaño de sus músculos.

Lo que dice el forero de que estar fuerte te mata, pues que se lo digan a Vince Gironda, Reg Park, Steve Reeves, Larry Scott, Charles Atlas, Ed Fury, Billy Graham, Frank Zane, Bill Pearl (por nombrar algunos). Más quisieran muchos haber tenido la calidad de vida que han tenido todos estos o que aun siguen teniendo como Bill Pearl que con 85 años aún vive y entrenando como toda su vida hasta que algún día como todo el mundo muera.

Lo que te mata no es estar fuerte sino tu inconsciencia comiendo o al jugar con hormonas como la insulina y con inmunosupresores como el AMPK que ha nombrado el forero.

Saludos.


----------



## dietis (25 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Edad *40*, peso *59*, estatura *1,82*, tanto por ciento de grasa si lo sabes *no, pero en cintura, cogiendo entre dedo gordo e indice: no llego a alcanzar 3/4 de dicho dedo gordo, por si sirve*? ¿Qué ejercicio haces normalmente y que comes habitualmente? *andar, y ojo, no tengo coche. Hace cosa de 4 meses: pesas*



Te respondo por MP...



zapatitos dijo:


> Los culturistas no están preocupados por su salud sino por el tamaño de sus músculos.



Creo entender por donde vas, pero en su búsqueda por la optimización de ese crecim.muscular tienen q preocuparse por aspectos que también afectan a su salud. Y claro, hay quienes priorizan el equilibrio salud/crecim.m. y hay quienes no.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2016 at 18:37 ----------

Se me olvidaba lo de comer habitualmente.

De todo. Pero de todo me ref.a que las verduras están siempre en todos mis platos. 1/2 piezas de fruta diarias, carne, pescado algo menos pero si, leche, yoghourt. No sé, de todo.

Semillas... algo menos (nueces), y p.e.setas no se encuentran en mi dieta.

Grasas: mantequilla. Pero p.e. el aguacate, estoy empezandoa incluirlo juntoa mis ensaladas.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Claro, claro. Se han colgado decenas de estudios que desvirtúan por completo el asunto de medir las calorías. ¿Eres inmune a ellos? ienso:



decenas no, millones, y se ha refutado toda la carrera de Campbell, :XX:, que sí campeón.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 01:01 ----------




McFly dijo:


> vale...lo del azucar esta bien pero si lo que quereis es adelgazar teneis que activar AMPK.
> es el gran secreto, activar esa enzima para que el metabolismo pase de ser controlado por mTor que es anabolizante y envejece a AMPK que cambia completamente todo. Por supuesto comer azucar nada de nada.
> 
> Yo en los ultimos 5 meses he perdido 8 kilos sin dieta, solo cambiando habitos para propiciar la activacion de esa enzima.
> ...



¿a que te refieres con anabolismo? ¿no comer carbohidratos? porque los porcentajes más altos de longevidad sana los tienen siempre pueblos con dietas tradicionalmente altas en carbohidratos (y alimentos de origen vegetal).


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> decenas no, millones, y se ha refutado toda la carrera de Campbell, :XX:, que sí campeón.





Ya por curiosidad, Sunwukung.

Cuando se han puesto estudios que demuestran que, a igual número de calorías pero diferente composición de la dieta hay diferencias notables en la ganancia de grasa corporal, tú, ¿cómo concilias eso con la teoría del balance energético?

Es más, cuando hay estudios que demuestran que, a igual número de calorías y MISMA distribución de macronutrientes, pero variando por ejemplo el tipo de ácidos grasos hay diferente ganancia de grasa corporal, ¿cómo lo explicas?


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Sep 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ya por curiosidad, Sunwukung.
> 
> Cuando se han puesto estudios que demuestran que, a igual número de calorías pero diferente composición de la dieta hay diferencias notables en la ganancia de grasa corporal, tú, ¿cómo concilias eso con la teoría del balance energético?
> 
> Es más, cuando hay estudios que demuestran que, a igual número de calorías y MISMA distribución de macronutrientes, pero variando por ejemplo el tipo de ácidos grasos hay diferente ganancia de grasa corporal, ¿cómo lo explicas?



El solo va a hablar de 'su libro'. No lo sacaras de ahi. La logica y las razones no van con el.


----------



## Freneli (27 Sep 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Las teorías del dr. Jason Fung son muy interesantes y me cuadran bastante con el tema de la resistencia a la insulina (y el SOP) de mi pareja. Si alguien tiene su libro en pdf que lo haga rular, plis.
> EDITO: gratix en el primer link después de 60 segundos
> https://booksfree4u.tk/download-the-obesity-code-ebook-pdf-free/
> 
> ...




Gracias por el link :Aplauso:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Sep 2016)

NOTICIAS DE PREHISTORIA - Prehistoria al Día -: La miel en las sociedades de cazadores recolectores de la prehistoria.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Sep 2016)

No va con el tema, pero como controláis bastante voy a haceros una pregunta.

Me he derroido un tanto la muñeca derecha (saco y brazos de la cafetera mandan) y llevo un par de semanas parado. He probado con anti-inflamatorios y descanso (también tenía dolorida la rodilla izquierda y la ingle derecha, tal que un Millán Astray de la vida) y si bien estas dos molestias (recurrentes, por otra parte) han mejorado hasta casi su desaparición la de la muñeca persiste. Ayer me compré una muñequera y voy a estar una semanilla con ella, a ver qué tal. En caso de no llevarme a ningún sitio le pediré a un médico amigo mío que me consiga un salvoconducto para Radiología o algo.

¿Como lo veis? El dolor está localizado en la zona externa de la muñeca derecha.

Este parón con el saco me está jodiendo pero bien.


----------



## Gurney (28 Sep 2016)

Difícil un diagnóstico a distancia. No obstante, calor/frío, automasajes con una pelota de tenis (tiene que "molestar" un poco, buscando la activación sanguínea), movimientos suaves (giros, plano sagital, plano posterioranterior) y estiramientos suaves ayudan, y en general es bueno meter todo eso dentro de nuestro calentamiento/recuperación, ya hagas boxeo, pesas, calistenia, basket, etc.

Es fundamental evitar todo tipo de movimiento que cause dolor real, que moleste de verdad.

PS: Mientras tanto patea el saco, rodillazos/codazos/cabezazos.

PPS: Cuidao con las borracheras de coñac, insensibilizan temporalmente e inflaman más temporalmente.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Sep 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> *No va con el tema, pero como controláis bastante voy a haceros una pregunta.
> 
> Me he derroido un tanto la muñeca derecha (saco y brazos de la cafetera mandan) y llevo un par de semanas parado. He probado con anti-inflamatorios y descanso (también tenía dolorida la rodilla izquierda y la ingle derecha, tal que un Millán Astray de la vida) y si bien estas dos molestias (recurrentes, por otra parte) han mejorado hasta casi su desaparición la de la muñeca persiste. Ayer me compré una muñequera y voy a estar una semanilla con ella, a ver qué tal. En caso de no llevarme a ningún sitio le pediré a un médico amigo mío que me consiga un salvoconducto para Radiología o algo.
> 
> ...



Aparte de lo que te han dicho aprende a vendarte bien las muñecas, aprende a mantenerla recta y bloqueada cuando golpeas y aprende a tener la mayor flexibilidad en los dedos de la mano para que cuando los aprietes quede la mano lo más maciza posible, eso requiere mucho tiempo de técnica. No todo es golpear el saco a lo bestia, mecanizar la técnica de golpeo es incluso más importante que eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Sep 2016)

Un amigo (guardia civil experto en kárate) me ha dicho que me aplique una venda después de mojarla y escurrirla en vinagre con sal.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Sep 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> *Un amigo (guardia civil experto en kárate) me ha dicho que me aplique una venda después de mojarla y escurrirla en vinagre con sal.*



Yo no soy médico ni fisio, yo te puedo decir lo que debes de hacer para intentar evitar que te suceda otra vez:

- Fortalecer la flexibilidad y fuerza de los dedos.
- Vendarse bien las muñecas cuando vayas a tener una sesión intensa.
- Aprender a golpear bloqueando las muñecas.
- Fortalecer el antebrazo y el braquial para que absorba mejor el impacto (curl invertido, curl zottman, curl de muñeca en sus distintas variantes, etc)

Aquí tienes ejercicios básicos para las manos, hay otros pero para comenzar están bien:

*3 formas de ejercitar los dedos de las manos - wikiHow*

Ojo, hay que estar bien para hacer estos ejercicios porque como los hagas teniendo algún problema puede ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad, si has tenido problemas te debería dar el visto bueno un especialista como un buen fisio, pero claro eso cuesta pasta. Las SS están bien si tienes algo roto cosa que dudo, para problemas de tendinitis y similares no te va a servir de nada acudir a ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Sep 2016)

Llevo dándole desde hace años (a intervalos, eso sí) y nunca había tenido un problema. Yo creo que fue por un ejercicio que metí, uno de darle con la misma mano conforme volvía el saco, sin pararlo con la otra.

En el vídeo salía un tío sujetándoselo, claro.


----------



## piru (28 Sep 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> NOTICIAS DE PREHISTORIA - Prehistoria al Día -: La miel en las sociedades de cazadores recolectores de la prehistoria.



Mama Coca - La filosofía - completo - YouTube
Mama Coca - La filosofía - completo - YouTube

Son cosas de drogas ancestrales.


----------



## walda (29 Sep 2016)

Ideas para hacer sandwiches sin pan (inglés):

11 No-Bread Sandwiches That Are So Easy To Prep

1.) Red Bell Pepper Sandwich

Via: theprimalparent.com
These are quick and easy to make and really pack a punch. The crisp pepper goes perfectly with any type of meat, and is sturdy enough to hold as many toppings as you’d like! Cut the pepper in half, take the seeds out, and you’re ready to make your sandwich. Check out this recipe here.

2.) Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Rasin Sandwich

Via: honeydewyouloveme.blogspot.com
This protein packed sandwich will leave you feeling satisfied for hours. Cut and core the apple, and fill it with peanut butter. The chocolate chips and raisins are optional, but they’re a great choice! Check out this delicious recipe here.

3.) Koya Tofu Sandwiches

Via: justbento.com
For these, you’re going to need to soak the tofu for 5-10 minutes. You then fry the tofu in a skillet, until golden brown. Choose your toppings and fill your sandwich! Get the recipe here!

4.) Butternut Flatbreads

Via: empoweredsustenance.com
These butternut flatbreads are made with a unique ingredient… Gelatin! Of course, you can skip this if you feel uneasy about putting gelatin into your bread. However, it won’t be as chewy (if that’s what you’re looking for)! You can bake them from 12 to 17 minutes, depending on how crisp you want them. Find the recipe here.

5.) Cucumber Subs

Via: makethebestofeverything.com
This cucumber sandwich is perfect for any type of meat. You can also use chicken or tuna salad! Cut the cucumber in half, scoop out the seeds and fill it up! Find the recipe here.

6.) Italian Chickpea Sandwiches

Via: allrecipes.com
This gluten-free bread is filled with herbs and is super easy to make. It only requires 8 ingredients and cooks in just 15 minutes. I definitely recommend this recipe, you can find it here!

7.) Italian Sub Roll-Ups

Via: health-bent.com
This paleo wrap is genius! Use the meat for a sturdier sandwich, instead of the lettuce! Lay out some meat, fill it with your favorite toppings, and wrap it up! You can find this recipe here.

8.) Tomato Burgers

Via: theironyou.com
Tomatoes are moist, juicy, gluten free, and have little to no carbs. It’s no secret why tomatoes make the perfect alternative to hamburger buns. Once you cut the tomatoes in half, scoop out the seeds, and grill them for a few minutes, you’ll be able to stuff your favorite toppings (such as cheese and lettuce) inside the holes so there’s no mess! You can find the recipe here.

9.) Plantain Tortilla Wraps

Via: zenbellycatering.com
These wraps are amazing. Plantains are healthy, however, you don’t want to eat these raw. They have a very bitter taste, but when you cook them your taste buds will sing with joy. You’ll need a food processor in order to purée the plantains, and then you can add the rest of the ingredients. Did I mention they only take 15 minutes to bake? You can find the recipe here.

10.) Sweet Potato Buns

Via: platedwithstyle.com
These healthy buns are filled with honey, coconut milk, lemon juice, and of course sweet potatoes. They’re easy to make, and the recipe can be adjusted to fit your taste. All you have to do is cook the sweet potato in the oven until it’s soft, then purée it with the other ingredients. Give these a try- find the recipe here.

11.) Buckwheat Flatbread Sandwiches

Via: food.com
This flatbread isn’t considered paleo because it includes some grains. However, it’s packed with flavors and textures that you won’t be able to find anywhere else! It takes about two days to make, considering you have to soak the dry ingredients with water, oil, and apple cider vinegar. When the seeds rise to the top of the bowl, you’ll be ready to bake! You can find the recipe here.


----------



## McFly (30 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> decenas no, millones, y se ha refutado toda la carrera de Campbell, :XX:, que sí campeón.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 01:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Es muy largo de contar.
El metabolismo esta regulado por 2 enzimas. cuando trabaja una no trabaja la otra son como el sol y la luna.
Te puedes poner moreno de noche? pues lo mismo! mientras esta activado AMPK no creceras. Si quieres crecer tienes que activar mTor, consumir azucares, hidratos de carbono y segregar insulina a tope que estimule la testosterona, se te caera el pelo y genearas grasa en tu abdomen pero te pondras grande.
Activaras mecanismos de limpieza celular que haran que tus celulas sufran procesos inflamatorios y por ello perderan elasticidas y ganaran rigidez.
Recuerda EL ENVEJECIMIENTO ES RIGIDEZ
Si activas AMPK estaras activando el metabolismo de estados carenciales.

Seria como decir que funcionas a velocidad economica para gastar menos. Realizas autolimpieza celular y las celulas no sufren procesos inflamatorios.

AMPK se activa cada vez menos a medida que envejecemos pero podemos activarla y potenciarla a traves de la dieta y el ejercicio.

Como sabemos cuando esta activa? cuando tenemos hambre. Es la responsable de decirle al cerebro que necesita papeo. el mapeo economico de tu centralita se activa y pasas del anabolismo al catabolismo.

Mantener la insulina a raya te ayuda. No hablo de reducirla, te hablo de evitar los picos.
Yo lo he conseguido de la siguiente forma:
Dieta: taliban del azucar total. Como frutas y absolutamente de todo. No he restringido las grasas.
Aportacion quimica: Antihiperglucemiante 425 mgr media hora antes del desayuno. METFORMINA, es un generico y cuesta 2 euros y tienes pa 3 meses.
LLeva 60 años en el mercado y no se le conocen efectos secundarios graves.
Te puedes cagar por la pata pero a mi no me ha pasado.
Ejercicio cuando AMPK esta activo, es decir, cuando por la noche me da el hambre a las 21,00 horas ya los niños quedan acostados me voy a correr, a patinar, a un parque de ejercicios en la playa....lo que sea....no me mato, aviso!

La enzima AMPK inicia el consumo de grasas y hace que adelgaces...
Pffff son muchas cosas...no me da tiempo de contar...

os recomiendo que vayais a mi blog donde estoy detallando toda la evolucion que estoy teniendo.

Frenar el envejecimiento - Frenar el envejecimiento es posible

Para terminar os quiero solamente comentar.....nunca os ha llamado la atencion lo longevos que son los prisioneros de los campos de exterminio nazi que sobrevivieron?

Quizas la respuesta sea AMPK...restriccion calorica (metformina), trabajos forzados (ejercicio intenso)...metabolismo en modo ECO

Os pongo un video ...

---------- Post added 30-sep-2016 at 12:47 ----------

frenoaltiempo - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-sep-2016 at 12:50 ----------

por cierto me mido el azucar diariamente con maquinista para diabeticos y teniendo en cuenta que he restringido el azucar a tope y solo como frutas tengo 100 en ayunas y 110 en pandrial....osea..pico eliminado.
Las analiticas estan colgadas en el blog donde he puesto tb analiticas de los ultimos 9 años para ver la evolucion.


----------



## Panko21 (30 Sep 2016)

Y usar remedios naturales para bajar el pico como el zumo de limón, vinagre, canela o curcuma? No digo q no a la metfomina pero creo que hay otras opciones más saludables de activar ampk. Ayuno intermitente etc.


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Sep 2016)

McFly dijo:


> Es muy largo de contar.
> El metabolismo esta regulado por 2 enzimas. cuando trabaja una no trabaja la otra son como el sol y la luna.
> Te puedes poner moreno de noche? pues lo mismo! mientras esta activado AMPK no creceras. Si quieres crecer tienes que activar mTor, consumir azucares, hidratos de carbono y segregar insulina a tope que estimule la testosterona, se te caera el pelo y genearas grasa en tu abdomen pero te pondras grande.
> Activaras mecanismos de limpieza celular que haran que tus celulas sufran procesos inflamatorios y por ello perderan elasticidas y ganaran rigidez.
> ...




Fantástico aporte. La metformina se vende sin receta?

Has oido hablar de la Berberina?

---------- Post added 30-sep-2016 at 14:01 ----------




Panko21 dijo:


> Y usar remedios naturales para bajar el pico como el zumo de limón, vinagre, canela o curcuma? No digo q no a la metfomina pero creo que hay otras opciones más saludables de activar ampk. Ayuno intermitente etc.



A esto iba yo. Lo de que no hay efectos secundarios de la metformina no lo tengo tan claro.



Con respecto a los sandwiches rarunos, igual que con todos los sucedáneos: NO.

Se quejaba alguien y me mandaron una iniciativa en change.org para firmar que los productos para celíacos fueran al mismo precio que los de trigo corriente.

Si tienes un hijo celíaco y no puede comerse las putas madalenas para desayunar, hazle una tortilla, o dale una tajada de de melón. Puta manía con los sucedáneos y los sustitutivos.

Si por tus características físicas no puedes comer bocadillos, come con cuchillo y tenedor. Ponte un tomate al lado del filete, o unas hojas de lechuga si no comes patatas fritas. Creo que es el único camino.


----------



## ZZPAFF (30 Sep 2016)

Humildemente pienso que lo de los sustitutivos es un error. La crema de algarroba, te puede gustar o no, si te gusta la comes, peeeeeero no es chocolate.
Las tartas, los bocatas, las hamburguesas, lo mismo. Creo que la clave es cambiar el chip, buscar alimentos sanos que te gusten per se, que te hagan disfrutar. No cosas que parezcan otras.
Si un día, puntualmente, me apetece un bocadillo, me lo como, un trozo de tarta de chocolate, lo mismo pero tengo claro que es algo extraordinario, no forma parte de mi dieta. Entiendo que hay que encontrar el equilibrio, lo extraordinario no puede suceder todos los días.
Mi conclusión es comer sano, huír de lo procesado, disfrutar de la comida y tratar de ser lo más consiente posible de lo que haces, y por qué lo haces.


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Sep 2016)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Yo hago "bocadillos" o "kebab" con lechuga como base.



En Korea es muy típico, algo a la plancha en pedazos pequeños, con una slsa picante y envuelto todo en una hoja de lechuga. Muy rico.


----------



## angek (30 Sep 2016)

McFly dijo:


> METFORMINA, es un generico y cuesta 2 euros y tienes pa 3 meses.
> LLeva 60 años en el mercado y no se le conocen efectos secundarios graves.



Aparte del "disaster pants"

Por no hablar que si uno confunde su medición de glucosa en sangre debido a mala práctica, instrumentos de medida deficientes o fallo en los tiempos puede uno coger y diñarla. 

Por lo demás, interesante página.


----------



## montella (30 Sep 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Pero esas recetas que has puesto de sandwich... las encontre en español (parecidas) y la verdad que cuando alguien quiere comer un sandwich busca una textura (el pan tostado que cruja un poco, o molde blandito). Y esos no son "sustitutivos".
> 
> Yo probe esto.... y cuando lo miro se me cierra el estomago.
> 
> ...



Tomarse el pepino con la piel es de echarle muchos huevos.Prueba con calabacin con una piel mucho mas suave e igual de firme para abocatar

---------- Post added 30-sep-2016 at 16:41 ----------




walda dijo:


> Ideas para hacer sandwiches sin pan (inglés):
> 
> 11 No-Bread Sandwiches That Are So Easy To Prep
> 
> ...



La idea de la patata parece interesante.La probare.Buen recopilatorio para bocateros.

Si tienes uno de ideas para untables traelo.Mantequilla,Cremas de Chocolate, Pates etc etc


----------



## merkawoman (1 Oct 2016)

Mas sobre nutricion deportiva baja en hidratos (matizando la alta intensidad...)


Nueva Bebida con Cetonas Podría Aumentar el Rendimiento Atlético


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2016)

McFly dijo:


> Es muy largo de contar.
> El metabolismo esta regulado por 2 enzimas. cuando trabaja una no trabaja la otra son como el sol y la luna.
> Te puedes poner moreno de noche? pues lo mismo! mientras esta activado AMPK no creceras. Si quieres crecer tienes que activar mTor, consumir azucares, hidratos de carbono y segregar insulina a tope que estimule la testosterona, se te caera el pelo y genearas grasa en tu abdomen pero te pondras grande.
> Activaras mecanismos de limpieza celular que haran que tus celulas sufran procesos inflamatorios y por ello perderan elasticidas y ganaran rigidez.
> ...



¿y por qué entonces los pueblos con dietas tradicionales bajas en carbohidratos tienen longevidades muy reducidas, aparte de que envejecen antes y peor? y al revés.

Espero que sólo te refieras al azúcar refinado, porque no veo que la obesidad fuera un problema de salud pública antes de la barra libre de carne desde hace unas décadas. 

Lo dela metformina ya me parece la vuelta de tuerca de la ortorexia paleo.

Magufada nivel premium. Intervenir de una manera tan puntual en un organismo que apenas se empieza a conocer es un acto tan subnormal como tomar esteroides.

Luego a llorar al maestro armero por los "inesperados" efectos secundarios.


----------



## McFly (1 Oct 2016)

La metformina lleva 60 años en el mercado no lo leíste?


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2016)

McFly dijo:


> La metformina lleva 60 años en el mercado no lo leíste?



coño, como los anabolizantes. ¿y?

es una ruleta rusa. sólo el cuerpo sabe lo que tiene que secretar, en qué cantidad, cuándo y para qué.

Mejor intervenir con la dieta, cada cual con lo que su raciocinio, experiencia y credulidad le dé a entender. 

Ya también eso puede ser una lotería, pero bastante menos y con más margen de error que tomar un medicamento.


----------



## McFly (1 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> coño, como los anabolizantes. ¿y?
> 
> es una ruleta rusa. sólo el cuerpo sabe lo que tiene que secretar, en qué cantidad, cuándo y para qué.
> 
> ...



La restricción calorica aumenta la vida...eso es un hecho probado


----------



## antonio estrada (1 Oct 2016)

montella dijo:


> Tomarse el pepino con la piel es de echarle muchos huevos.Prueba con calabacin con una piel mucho mas suave e igual de firme para abocatar
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-sep-2016 at 16:41 ----------





España es de los pocos sitios, si no el único, donde el pepino se pela.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2016)

McFly dijo:


> La restricción calorica aumenta la vida...eso es un hecho probado



The impact of dietary methionine restriction on biomarkers of metabolic health. - PubMed - NCBI

parece que es más bien esto, que implica una restricción de los alimentos de origen animal, no de calorías totales, que se debe comer las necesarias, ni más ni menos.

En los pueblos que puntúan alto en longevidad lo normal es consumir dietas altas en carbos, bajas en productos animales (por tanto bajas en grasas y proteínas para los estándares occidentales) y normocalóricas (2000-3000 calorías)


----------



## kilipdg (3 Oct 2016)

Es la primera vez en mi vida que estoy 24h sin comer nada y ahora mismo no tengo nada de hambre, podría aguantar perfectamente hasta la noche.

Lo bueno es que ha sido sin querer como aquel que dice, ayer al mediodía me empaché a carne y a la noche no tenía ganas ni de abrir la boca, esta mañana igual y ahora mismo al mediodía si que me apetece comer algo pero con 0 ansia, si como bien y si no me quedo igual. 

Estoy flipando, esto mismo hace unos meses me parecería imposible.


----------



## kilipdg (3 Oct 2016)

globos dijo:


> El comer, el rascar y el follar, es todo empezar.



No creas, antes de dejar los azúcares, estaba sin comer 6h y no pensaria en otra cosa que abrir la nevera y picotear cualquier cosa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> The impact of dietary methionine restriction on biomarkers of metabolic health. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> parece que es más bien esto, que implica una restricción de los alimentos de origen animal, no de calorías totales, que se debe comer las necesarias, ni más ni menos.
> 
> *En los pueblos que puntúan alto en longevidad lo normal es consumir dietas altas en carbos, bajas en productos animales (por tanto bajas en grasas y proteínas para los estándares occidentales) y normocalóricas (2000-3000 calorías)*



Afirmación sin fundamento del día.

Los tres lugares con mayor longevidad de la tierra:

1.- Okinawa, donde el 30% de la dieta se compone de verduras (verdes y amarillas, y sus famosas batatas moradas), pero el consumo de azúcares es apenas un 30% de la media de Japón, y el de cereales (incluido el arroz) es un 15% (no un 15% menos, no, un 15%, es decir, un 85% menos) de la media. Incluyen DIARIAMENTE proteína animal (aunque en raciones pequeñas) en forma de pescados y mariscos, y el CERDO es muy valorado (como en España, hasta los andares). El consumo de legumbres y soja representa entorno al 6% de la ingesta calórica diaria... que oscila entre las 1200 y 1800 kcal (o sea que de 2000-3000, dicks in vinegar). Okinawa es la región con mayor tasa de centenarios por 100.000 habitantes del mundo

2.- La isla de Symi, en Grecia, donde el aceite de oliva virgen extra es consumido casi con todo, y es un factor explicativo de la excepcional salud cardiovascular en toda la región de islas griegas. Los simiotas comen pescado al menos unas tres veces por semana; posiblemente las sardinas, ricas en omega 3, sea el pescado que más consumen. También añaden a su menú otro aliado del corazón: el ajo. Una especialidad en Symi es el pan de trigo integral junto con semillas de sésamo. La carne que consumen suele ser conejo y cordero criados en plena naturaleza, y que cocinan junto con romero y ajo. En Symi no hay supermercados que ofrezcan carne de animales criados industrialmente ni tratados con antibióticos u hormonas. El queso feta hecho con leche de oveja y el yogurt griego están presentes en todos los hogares de Symi, donde suelen consumir en las comidas principales vino tinto o blanco, o bien variantes locales como el ouzo, el raki o el retsina, este último al que se condimenta con resina de pino como acompañamiento de los intensos sabores de su cocina (o sea que pobre en productos animales y rica en carbos, by the gonads) 

3.- Campodimele, Italia

Sus habitantes cocinan sus propios alimentos cultivados y durante el día piensan acerca de cómo será la próxima comida. Hongos, caracoles, vino blanco, achicoria, limón, aceite de oliva, ensaladas, queso de cabra o canelones caseros son algunos de los alimentos más frecuentes en sus mesas. El origen de la cocina de Campodimele reside en la comida italiana campesina, muy baja en sal y rica en antioxidantes. Sus platos se basan también en gran cantidad de fruta fresca y vegetales crecidos en suelos fértiles ricos en minerales. Según la Universidad de Roma, en Campodimele consumen* por cada 300 gramos de carbohidratos, 100 gramos de proteínas y 70 gramos de grasas.*

En Campodimele no hay supermercados, por tanto no se come en exceso. Además la comida es algo que siempre hacen sentados y sin prisas para poder degustarla. Su aceite de oliva es extra virgen y apenas hay tiempo de que sus frutas y verduras vean sus vitaminas deterioradas al ser recolectadas a pocos metros y en la estación adecuada. El pan que consumen es casero y de grano entero o integral. La pasta típica aquí se llama laina, cocinada con salsa de tomate y aceite de oliva o puesta en una sopa de vegetales con legumbres. Existe una variedad de legumbre exclusiva de este lugar denominada cicerchie, que suelen añadir a ensaladas junto con ajo, aceite de oliva y hierbas. Un par de veces por semana consumen pescado que traen recién pescado de la costa que se sitúa a unas 12 millas de Campodimele. Suelen comer de vez en cuando carne obtenida de animales que se crían o habitan en las zonas cercanas a este lugar, desde corderos hasta conejos.

El vino también es cultivado por sus habitantes y cada casa hace unos trescientos litros anuales de vino que comparten con familiares y amigos. Sólo un tercio consume café, ya que habitualmente consumen su sustitutiva bebida de malta, hecha con cebada y rica en vitaminas del grupo B. Modernos desarrollos les permiten beber agua venida de lejos por conductos, pero tradicionalmente en Campodimele se ha consumido agua de primavera de montaña procedente del cercano Monte Faggeta, también fuente de agua embotellada. La esperanza de vida en Campodimele es de *95 años*

*¿Cual de estos tres ejemplos de extraordinaria longevidad es, entonces, el de las 2000-3000 kcal y 80% de carbos?*


----------



## Können (3 Oct 2016)

Buenas tardes.
Conocí el hilo a principios de este año. Desde entonces me he metido esporádicamente, y desde el verano empecé a leerlo y lo he leído de arriba a abajo.

Interesante, se aprenden puntos de vista diferentes y con lo leído me estoy haciendo mi propia opinión.

El tema low carb high fat lo empecé a escuchar hace un tiempo, ya lo conocía antes de descubrir este hilo.

Después de esta introducción os quería comentar mi experiencia en el último y hasta ahora único mes:

Antecedentes: trabajo sedentario, poco deporte y dieta desde hace un año con pocos hidratos, y el resto eran carne verdura pescado y fruta. Los findes no me privaba de cenar fuera, y solían caer tapas, hamburguesas, pizzas, platos combinados, lo que cayera, etc. regados con varias cervezas grandes.

Aparte de eso, entre semana caían un par de cervezas diarias, en casa o con amigos. 
Y a diario tres cafés mínimo, sin azúcar pero con el torrefacto (max. 15% de azúcar en el café). Soy de temperamento nervioso y al final del día acababa ansioso, con él cortisol y adrenalina full through the veins. Esto afectaba a veces a la calidad del sueño. En cuanto a bebidas azucaradas tomaba como mucho una cocacola light o zero un par de veces al mes.

Hace un mes me pesé y dije que no podía ser tener esa barriga, ni estar perjudicándome de esta manera. Que tocaba cambiar hábitos. Y esto ha sido lo que he hecho:

- Empecé a ir a crossfit al menos dos días a la semana.
- A cocinar sin hidratos procedentes de harinas y cereales, y con más vegetales, grasas y proteínas. La comida, lo menos procesada posible. 
- Alcohol entre semana prohibido, y los fines de semana reducir el consumo y tomar vino tinto en vez de cerveza, y si tocaba cenar, escoger el plato o bocadillo "más sano" posible.
- Excepción: una boda, donde me puse tibio a todo.
- Cafés: al mínimo, habré tomado 4 cafés en todo el mes. 

Con eso, he conseguido bajar 3 cm el diámetro de la barriga, y bajar 3-4 Kg en la balanza.
Anímicamente el deporte ha supuesto una gran ayuda. El crossfit es duro de cojones, pero te hace ser consciente de la baja forma que uno tiene y te motiva a superarte poco a poco.

He notado menos hambre, y más energía sin comer tanto. Las digestiones se han hecho menos pesadas.

He llegado incluso a ir a hacer un wod de crossfit en ayunas, y sorprendentemente acabarlo sin notar mareos ni nada por el estilo, luego desayunar en la oficina (queso de oveja, atún, y una o dos frutas y te verde) y estar bien activo todo el día.

Soy consciente que este camino ha empezado y tardaré meses sino algún que otro año en eliminar la panza y ponerme bien en forma. No tengo prisa, la inercia que ha tomado mi cuerpo y metabolismo estos años seguro que no cambia en un mes, pero yo de momento estoy notando algunos cambios.

Leer el hilo durante este mes y sobre todo las experiencias de otros foreros me ha servido para en momentos puntuales darme un empujóncito de motivación. Mi cambio ha sido drástico de un día para otro y reconozco que nada fácil: agujetas, síndrome de abstinencia del café, las ganas de poder beber una caña bien fresca pero joderse y beber agua con gas o un vino...

También creo que que el hecho de hacer crossfit (o en general cualquier deporte que se haga) me ha servido para mantenerme más firme con el compromiso que adquirí.

Bueno ahora algunos talibanes me diréis que quite el queso de oveja por la intolerancia a la lactosa etc  Pues no, me gusta y no me sienta mal, ni noto ningún síntoma raro que pueda achacarlo al queso, y nutricionalmente no es un alimento malo.

Mi opinión es que aquí la parte clave ha sido reducir drásticamente el alcohol, sobre todo quitarme las birras y eliminar el café. Lo de la cerveza es increíble lo que hincha el abdomen y yo no me daba cuenta hasta ahora.
La dieta la he mejorado sin duda, pero anteriormente mi consumo de hidratos con harinas refinadas y de azúcar no era mucho más elevado que lo que pueda haber comido este mes.

Por otra parte, suelo seguir varios blogs de nutrición: lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar, gominolas de petróleo, el nutricionista de la general y alguno que otro que no recuerdo pero que lo tengo guardado en mi app lectora de rss.
Leyendo esas fuentes me doy cuenta que se ha avanzado en el estudio de la nutrición pero que es una ciencia que aún tiene muchos interrogantes que resolver, y que cada día salen a la luz nuevas conclusiones que incluso pueden contradecir a otras que salieron anteriormente y estaban establecidas y aceptadas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Oct 2016)

Können dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Conocí el hilo a principios de este año. Desde entonces me he metido esporádicamente, y desde el verano empecé a leerlo y lo he leído de arriba a abajo.
> 
> Interesante, se aprenden puntos de vista diferentes y con lo leído me estoy haciendo mi propia opinión.
> ...



Ya veo que has llegado a buenas conclusiones y las estas aplicando. Solo veo una mezcla de conceptos un poco desordenados.

- Lo de la cerveza 100% cierto, solo hay que ver el indice glucemico de la maltosa para entenderlo. Yo en verano aun haciendo paleo estricta son dos o tres kilos mas todo a la tripa. Menos mal que estoy en peso y los pierdo-meo rapidos.

- Lo del queso de oveja ningun problema. Primero porque estando curado lactosa poca y un alto contenido en grasa buena. Si no hay ninguna intolerancia es un buen alimento (del que yo no puedo disfrutar).

- Lo del cafe no acabo de entenderlo. Si lo tomas sin edulcorantes ni azucar no le veo ningun problema. No te va a hacer ganar peso ni grasa en el abdomen. Evidentemente no se debe tomar en exceso pero un par de cafes al dia te ponen las pilas.

Una vez que estes en peso alguna cerveza esporadica tampoco supone mucha diferencia, pero tambien procuro tomar mas vino. Ultimamente con el calor le tiro al verdejo de rueda fresquito.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Oct 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> *Fantástico aporte. La metformina se vende sin receta?
> 
> Has oido hablar de la Berberina?
> 
> ...



Yo no jugaría mucho con la metformina, a largo plazo puedes tener problemas de memoria y si se es propenso geneticamente al Alzheimer lo puede acelerar. También puede causar anorexia en personas propensas a ella. Además puede tener multitud de efectos secundarios que con el tiempo se pueden ir haciendo más severos como naúseas, vómitos, diarreas, colon irritado, insomnio, etc etc etc 

Pero allá cada cual, yo con avisar ya he cumplido.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 22:09 ----------




McFly dijo:


> *La metformina lleva 60 años en el mercado no lo leíste?*



La metandrostenolona también ¿eso quiere decir entonces que se puede usar a tu antojo sin sufrir ningún problema?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 22:14 ----------




McFly dijo:


> *La restricción calorica aumenta la vida...eso es un hecho probado*



Pasando hambre no es que se te alargue la vida sino que se te hace muy larga, que no es lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## McFly (4 Oct 2016)

Habeis visto el nobel al Japo? Autofagia......cuando se produce? inhibe los procesos de inflamacion de las celulas, recicla los deshechos, se activa cuando tienes hambre...que curioso cuando se activa AMPK.

Yo estoy aprendiendo a manejar AMPK y estoy seguro de que es lo que me esta haciendo perder la grasa. Irme a hacer ejercicio intenso despues de varias horas sin comer, cuando me entra el hambre....autofagia, ampk,......estoy flipando desde que me dio por cuidarme...estoy descubriendo un mundo desconocido.

ZAPATITOS: El pepino es una alimento que a priori no es ofensivo pero si te lo metes y te lo sacas del culo muchas veces te puede hacer rozaduras, lo cual no lo convierte en un arma de destruccion masiva.
Te quiero decir con esto que no hay nada que no tenga efectos secundarios. NADA.

Mi suegra toma 2 gramos de metformina desde hace 20 años y esta bien, yo diria que muy bien con el pasado que tuvo. Mi tio dice que la metformina no le hace nada...no se si espera que le empiecen a salir los dientes con 70 años pero esta del carajo. Claro de mente gordito panzon como siempre pero bien de salud.
Que hay gente que presenta intolerancia? pues como con casi todo.

Yo a dia de hoy tengo 3 pilares en los que baso mi ....no se si decir dieta porque no hago dieta pero son estos 3:

1.- Azucar cero y es cierto que los ayunos no se hacen interminables. ayer mi santa hizo un bizcocho y por no hacerle el feo comi y creerme que os digo que lo estoy notando mogollon.
2.- ejercicio intenso en horas de hambre
3.- restriccion calorica via metformina y restriccion de azucares de indice glucemico alto.

El punto 3 aclaro que para cenar tomo piezas de fruta y el otro dia hice algo que nuca habia hecho.....abri la nevera y vi una zanahoria y me apetecio comerla....y eso cene

en mi blog dejo constancia de todo 
Frenar el envejecimiento - Frenar el envejecimiento es posible

---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 00:15 ----------

Yo con todo lo que estoy experimentando y llevo leido llego a la conclusion de que la restriccion calorica activa el metabolismo de ampk y la autofagia....por ahi van los tiros


----------



## zapatitos (4 Oct 2016)

McFly dijo:


> *Yo estoy aprendiendo a manejar AMPK y estoy seguro de que es lo que me esta haciendo perder la grasa. Irme a hacer ejercicio intenso despues de varias horas sin comer, cuando me entra el hambre....autofagia, ampk,......estoy flipando desde que me dio por cuidarme...estoy descubriendo un mundo desconocido.
> 
> ZAPATITOS: El pepino es una alimento que a priori no es ofensivo pero si te lo metes y te lo sacas del culo muchas veces te puede hacer rozaduras, lo cual no lo convierte en un arma de destruccion masiva.
> Te quiero decir con esto que no hay nada que no tenga efectos secundarios. NADA.
> ...



Yo solo le digo al posible lector que tenga muchísimo cuidado con lo que se afirma alegremente por Internet porque hay mucho flipado y mucho fantasmón suelto. 

Aconsejar a una persona que pase hambre para vivir más años es una burrada, que le pregunten a los del Tercer Mundo si con su restricción de alimentos y sus hambrunas tienen una larga vida y con más calidad.

Decir que los internos en campos de concentración nazis vivieron mucho más tiempo gracias a su restricción calórica es otra burrada ¿Cuantos vivieron más gracias según tú a su restricción calórica y su trabajo pesado físico, unos miles? En el otro extremo te puedo poner los millones que murieron por esa restricción calórica y reventados por el trabajo agotador de sol a sol con un descanso de media hora para hacer como que comían. Las excepciones confirman la regla

Y por último, aconsejar a la gente que se automedique con fármacos sin ningún control de expertos y que juegue con cosas aún bastantes desconocidas pero que son esenciales para el organismo como AMPK, mtor o el ácido sulfhídrico pero que sin saber bien lo que haces puede causarte serios problemas es otra burrada.

La base para una vida saludable es una buena nutrición y ejercicio físico regularmente, no hay más misterio que ese.

Saludos.


----------



## Mr.Bin (6 Oct 2016)

Nadie habla de pasar largo periodos de ayuno sino de unas cuántas horas (máxime 24h) para depurar nuestras cañerías.

Sin duda, el nobel de química nos ha dado la razón a quién abogamos por utilizar (si se puede a diario) el ayuno.


----------



## McFly (7 Oct 2016)

Zapatitos no recomiendo nada. Cuento lo que hago y el ayuno es intermitente como dice me ben


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2016)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Nadie habla de pasar largo periodos de ayuno sino de unas cuántas horas (máxime 24h) para depurar nuestras cañerías.
> 
> Sin duda, el nobel de química nos ha dado la razón a quién abogamos por utilizar (si se puede a diario) el ayuno.



Ganas tengo de leer los grandes Nutricionistas a ver como defienden que hay que comer 5-7 veces al día.

Se han pasado 30 años pidiendo evidencias sobre lo bueno del ayuno, cuando ellos mismos eran incapaces de evidenciar lo de comer 5 veces al día. 


Te piden evidencia científica de algo, cuando ellos, para lo suyo, no la pidieron/encontraron en su día.

Manda huevos...


----------



## zapatitos (7 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Ganas tengo de leer los grandes Nutricionistas a ver como defienden que hay que comer 5-7 veces al día.
> 
> Se han pasado 30 años pidiendo evidencias sobre lo bueno del ayuno, cuando ellos mismos eran incapaces de evidenciar lo de comer 5 veces al día.
> 
> ...



Aquí de lo que se trata es de que te interesa más, vivir cantidad o vivir calidad.

Yo tuve la suerte de conocer en un viaje a Nueva York al Vince Gironda. Con 73 años que tenía cuando lo conocí lucía una forma física espectacular, una fuerza que más quisieran muchos jóvenes y tenía una novia despampanante a la que apretaba todos los días como si fuera un conejo.

Los demás no se, pero yo no quiero ser como uno de esos tipo monje budista de más de 80 años que van andando con un bastón y que ni soñar lo que es una erección, yo quiero ser como el Gironda y estar hasta mi último día entrenando, corriendo y arreando con la parienta. Si son más o menos años me da igual.

El que quiera vivir 100 años pues adelante y ya sabe, ayunos y esas cosas y vivir una vejez que para mí personalmente no es vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Oct 2016)

Desde 4 de agosto he perdido 8kg. 

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Cormac (7 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ganas tengo de leer los grandes Nutricionistas a ver como defienden que hay que comer 5-7 veces al día.
> 
> Se han pasado 30 años pidiendo evidencias sobre lo bueno del ayuno, cuando ellos mismos eran incapaces de evidenciar lo de comer 5 veces al día.
> 
> ...



Se puede comer en cinco cantidades, lo mismo e incluso menos que en una sola comida.


----------



## Cormac (7 Oct 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Aviso mensaje escatologico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deja de preguntar aquí y corre a pedir cita con el médico explicándole todo eso.
Tienes una hemorragia en algún sitio y seguramente estarás perdiendo hierro.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Se puede comer en cinco cantidades, lo mismo e incluso menos que en una sola comida.



Cuando uno come, su cuerpo tiene que hacer la digestión. Si uno come 5 veces al día, hace 5 digestiones al día, con todo lo que ello conlleva. La digestión, para nuestro organismo, es un estrés. (un estrés necesario, por una banda, pero un estrés al fin y al cabo). Ese estrés/digestión, acelera el proceso de envejecimiento. Cuanta más veces comamos, más rápido envejecemos. Más hacemos funcionar nuestra maquinaria y por tanto más pronto la gastaremos. (y ya no te digo si una parte de la gasolina que le das, no es para el ser humano).

Si en lugar de ingerir 2500 calorías en 5 comidas, las ingiero en sólo 2, habré comido lo mismo, pero dañando menos el cuerpo. La energía la obtendré igual.

El tener hambre, supone un estrés para nuestro cuerpo. El comer, tb lo supone. Si además, comemos algo que nos produzca más estrés aún (comida muy procesada, refinados, azúcares añadidos...), pues ya tenemos el triple combo del estrés. 


Cuando tenemos que hacernos una analítica la tenemos que hacer en ayunas, cuando tenemos cáncer, una de las cosas que nos dice el médico es que practiquemos el ayuno, así el cuerpo depura más rápido la mierda que le están dando. 

La moda actual es la de comer 5-7 veces al día, cuando no hay ningún estudio medio científico que respalde eso. NUNCA habíamos comido ni necesitado comer tantas veces al día. Hemos estado millones de años comiendo sólo cuando teníamos hambre y teniendo la suerte de comer sólo lo que nos daba la naturaleza (alimentos muy calóricos y saciantes), con lo cual, rara vez se comía más de 1 o 2 veces al día.

Y nuestra máquina funciona de esta forma: comiendo pocas veces al día, pero hasta saciarnos. Tenemos esa capacidad, si luego uno quiere hacer funcionar su máquina de otra forma allá él. 
Dentro de 1 millón de años no sé como habremos evolucionado físicamente, pero a día de hoy, lo estamos como lo estamos.

Evidencias de que el ayuno es bueno para la salud, hay muchas (el mismo premio Nobel de la semana pasada de Medicina, precisamente ha sido galardonado por este tema -autofagia-), en cambio estudios científicos sobre lo bueno que es comer muchas veces al día, ninguno (a no ser que esté pagado por unilever, nestlé, kellog's...).

Lo que pasa que a alguno le hablan de ayuno y ya se imagina ahí estar sufriendo sin comer durante 72 horas. Y eso no es.

A día de hoy, muchos nutricionistas oficiales, ya están reconociendo que el desayuno ni es lo más importante del día, ni es necesario. 

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *La moda actual es la de comer 5-7 veces al día, cuando no hay ningún estudio medio científico que respalde eso. NUNCA habíamos comido ni necesitado comer tantas veces al día. Hemos estado millones de años comiendo sólo cuando teníamos hambre y teniendo la suerte de comer sólo lo que nos daba la naturaleza (alimentos muy calóricos y saciantes), con lo cual, rara vez se comía más de 1 o 2 veces al día.*



Eso no es cierto, el hombre antiguo normalmente comía cuando podía, cuanto podía y lo que podía. Unos días comerían una vez y otros 18 veces si solo encontraban pequeñas cantidades. En épocas de abundancia se hincharían a comer y en épocas de escasez comerían menos veces.

El romanticismo paleo ha creado el mito de un hombre primitivo con abundante caza y toda clase de frutas y frutos secos que dificilmente haya existido alguna vez. Lo más creible es que el hombre en esos tiempos fuera un animal más que cazador carroñero que se la disputaría a otros animales y que lo complementaba con raices y frutas que fuera encontrando. Según fué avanzando tecnologicamente e inventando instrumentos fué mejorando paulatinamente.

Es ahora cuando nos podemos permitir el lujo de elegir hacer más o menos comidas con tantas cosas a nuestra disposición, pero antiguamente es muy poco creible que las cosas funcionaran así.

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (7 Oct 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Aviso mensaje escatologico
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eso han sido o hemorroides internas o una fisura anal. El arroz o la patata no ha tenido nada que ver.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, el hombre antiguo normalmente comía cuando podía, cuanto podía y lo que podía. Unos días comerían una vez y otros 18 veces si solo encontraban pequeñas cantidades. En épocas de abundancia se hincharían a comer y en épocas de escasez comerían menos veces.
> 
> El romanticismo paleo ha creado el mito de un hombre primitivo con abundante caza y toda clase de frutas y frutos secos que dificilmente haya existido alguna vez. Lo más creible es que el hombre en esos tiempos fuera un animal más que cazador carroñero que se la disputaría a otros animales y que lo complementaba con raices y frutas que fuera encontrando. Según fué avanzando tecnologicamente e inventando instrumentos fué mejorando paulatinamente.
> 
> ...



Yo no hablo de paleo, sino de fisiología humana. Si con la escasez que había entonces, sobrevivimos y evolucionamos fue gracias a las adaptaciones que sufrimos en esos momentos. Si no no nos hubiéramos adaptado a eso, ahora no estaríamos aquí hablando. Y la adaptación es una cosa de miles de años y no de un par de lustros. 

Había lo que había y nos adaptamos y ganamos/sobrevivimos. Ahora hay lo que hay, pero aún no nos hemos adaptado a ello (a lo mejor en un futuro sí, pero ahora no).
Que ahora tengamos acceso a todo tipo de comida en todo momento no significa que sea lo mejor para nosotros. Aún tenemos la misma máquina que hace 2 millones de años. 
Que tengamos donuts, cocalocas y tengamos ansiedad a todas horas por culpa del azúcar no significa que sea lo normal, natural o sano.


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Oct 2016)

Quisieros haceros una pregunta por si os pasa a vosotros.

Llevo un tiempo que soy incapaz de dormir mas de 5 horas al día. Y esta coincidiendo con el periodo mas largo que llevo sin comer nada procesado. El caso es que como siempre, me levanto y ni pizca de cansancio, ni sueño ni nada.


----------



## Ragnar (8 Oct 2016)

tengo una duda, cuando hablas de comer un 60% grasas 30% proteínas 10% hidratos, ¿os referís a la cantidad de gramos o a la cantidad de calorías?

porque si os referís a la cantidad de gramos, se me hace bastante complicado de conseguir de forma diaria, salvo que me alimente a base de aguacates

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 12:57 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, el hombre antiguo normalmente comía cuando podía, cuanto podía y lo que podía. Unos días comerían una vez y otros 18 veces si solo encontraban pequeñas cantidades. En épocas de abundancia se hincharían a comer y en épocas de escasez comerían menos veces.
> 
> El romanticismo paleo ha creado el mito de un hombre primitivo con abundante caza y toda clase de frutas y frutos secos que dificilmente haya existido alguna vez. Lo más creible es que el hombre en esos tiempos fuera un animal más que cazador carroñero que se la disputaría a otros animales y que lo complementaba con raices y frutas que fuera encontrando. Según fué avanzando tecnologicamente e inventando instrumentos fué mejorando paulatinamente.
> 
> ...



tampoco es lo mismo digerir 1 puñado de raices a cada rato que se las encontraran

a digerir cada 2 horas: unas tostadas con jamon, un donut, un plato de arroz, un bocadillo...etc


----------



## montella (8 Oct 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Quisieros haceros una pregunta por si os pasa a vosotros.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo que soy incapaz de dormir mas de 5 horas al día. Y esta coincidiendo con el periodo mas largo que llevo sin comer nada procesado. El caso es que como siempre, me levanto y ni pizca de cansancio, ni sueño ni nada.



A mi me paso lo mismo si te levantas sin hambre y sin sueño pero no he sido capaz de solucionarlo y he probado bastantes cosas.....nadie me dio una respuesta pero pienso q el cuerpo "se regenerara" antes y no necesita tanto descanso

Lo q si he comprobado es q si las cenas son fuertes y con hidratos duermo algo mas de tiempo y mas profundo pero claro se jode la dieta....


----------



## Rauxa (8 Oct 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Quisieros haceros una pregunta por si os pasa a vosotros.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo que soy incapaz de dormir mas de 5 horas al día. Y esta coincidiendo con el periodo mas largo que llevo sin comer nada procesado. El caso es que como siempre, me levanto y ni pizca de cansancio, ni sueño ni nada.



Es lo que tiene no comer tantos alimentos insulínicos. Que tu cuerpo tiene que tirar más de otra hormona: el glucagón. Y esta hace que estés más despierto y activo.


----------



## merkawoman (8 Oct 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Quisieros haceros una pregunta por si os pasa a vosotros.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo que soy incapaz de dormir mas de 5 horas al día. Y esta coincidiendo con el periodo mas largo que llevo sin comer nada procesado. El caso es que como siempre, me levanto y ni pizca de cansancio, ni sueño ni nada.



¿Algo de estres suprarrenal?


----------



## Dabicito (8 Oct 2016)

Al igual que con la alimentación, depende de la naturaleza de cada uno, yo también duermo poco y a ratos, tenga o no tenga estrés. Otra gente necesita muchas horas.


----------



## bambum (8 Oct 2016)

Pues yo duermo como un lirón y no me corto desde que leí acerca de la hormona del crecimiento.
¿Hacéis ejercicio?, Por que a mi el cuerpo es lo que me pide después de 30 minutos de HIIT.


----------



## Cormac (9 Oct 2016)

bambum dijo:


> Pues yo duermo como un lirón y no me corto desde que leí acerca de la hormona del crecimiento.
> ¿Hacéis ejercicio?, Por que a mi el cuerpo es lo que me pide después de 30 minutos de HIIT.



Depende de la hora que lo haga. Alguna vez que he hecho alguna salvajada de series terminando a las 22:00 horas me es imposible pillar el sueño. Si lo he hecho a las 17:00 horas creo que no me afecta.
Lo que me da mucho sueño es si he estado en el spa-sauna. Mano de santo.


----------



## bambum (9 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Depende de la hora que lo haga. Alguna vez que he hecho alguna salvajada de series terminando a las 22:00 horas me es imposible pillar el sueño. Si lo he hecho a las 17:00 horas creo que no me afecta.
> Lo que me da mucho sueño es si he estado en el spa-sauna. Mano de santo.



Claro. Despues del ejercicio estas todo acelerado, y los musculos en tension. Yo tampoco podría.

Por lo general es dos horas despues, con ducha y cena con mucho apetito de por medio.


----------



## Pichorrica (9 Oct 2016)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

No tengo problema de estrés. Y de ejercicio y deporte voy bastante sobrado. El caso es que llega la noche y estoy sin sueño y todos los días a las 5 ya despierto.


----------



## Dabicito (9 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Depende de la hora que lo haga. Alguna vez que he hecho alguna salvajada de series terminando a las 22:00 horas me es imposible pillar el sueño. Si lo he hecho a las 17:00 horas creo que no me afecta.



En mi caso depende de si son series musculares o de cardio, el otro día hice unas series nadando a las 20:00 o así y el acelerón me duró casi dos días. La natación intensa para la respiración es criminal.

Respecto a dormir, tal vez el dormir menos reportaba ventajas en tiempos pretéritos para la defensa ante depredadores o bandas rivales, esa hipersensibilidad, percepción, ansiedad, que hoy nos hace pensar que estamos enfermos o somos anormales en otros tiempos podía servir de centinela. A mí no me preocupa desvelarme,cuando pasa me levanto y leo un poco, hay tiempo para compensar.


----------



## Freneli (9 Oct 2016)

Buenas,
leí hace un tiempo un forero que comentaba los beneficios y buenos resultados que había conseguido combinando dieta Paleo con Calistenia. 
Que te parece *Rauxa*, una rutina semanal como la que proponen en este blog de Calistenia, la recomendarías o propondrías otra cosa??
Healthy Power Calistenia: Rutina para principiantes

Lunes







Martes






Miércoles






Jueves






y descanso hasta el siguiente lunes


Gracias de antemano


----------



## sada (10 Oct 2016)

bueno ya me han llegado los análisis de ADN, de las intolerancias.
Son “normales” los valores entre 0 y 50 (q no producen ninguna reacción adversa en el organismo) Entre 50 y 75 tenemos que considerarlos como alimentos cuyo consumo hay que limitar a aproximadamente, una vez a la semana....*y Alimentos con valores superiores a 75, hay que evitarlos y retirarlos de la dieta.*
pues de este último grupo : Trigo, Lentejas,Lechuga, repollo, coliflor, col Brócoli Albaricoque Lácteos Yema de huevo Embutidos Trucha Dorada, merluza Cerveza, cerveza sin alcohol Anguila Gaseosas, azúcar, 
lo peor la leche de vaca desnatada los quesos natas mantequillas y embutidos.
en fin...y yo tomando nata y café con mantequilla...y esas cosas.

a ver como me reorganizo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Oct 2016)

sada dijo:


> bueno ya me han llegado los análisis de ADN, de las intolerancias.
> Son “normales” los valores entre 0 y 50 (q no producen ninguna reacción adversa en el organismo) Entre 50 y 75 tenemos que considerarlos como alimentos cuyo consumo hay que limitar a aproximadamente, una vez a la semana....*y Alimentos con valores superiores a 75, hay que evitarlos y retirarlos de la dieta.*
> pues de este último grupo : Trigo, Lentejas,Lechuga, repollo, coliflor, col Brócoli Albaricoque Lácteos Yema de huevo Embutidos Trucha Dorada, merluza Cerveza, cerveza sin alcohol Anguila Gaseosas, azúcar,
> lo peor la leche de vaca desnatada los quesos natas mantequillas y embutidos.
> ...



¿Qué clase de análisis te has hecho? Me resulta muy poco creíble que con lo que se sabe de nutrición te digan que evites esos alimentos.

No me creo una mierda.


----------



## Qui (10 Oct 2016)

sada dijo:


> bueno ya me han llegado los análisis de ADN, de las intolerancias.
> Son “normales” los valores entre 0 y 50 (q no producen ninguna reacción adversa en el organismo) Entre 50 y 75 tenemos que considerarlos como alimentos cuyo consumo hay que limitar a aproximadamente, una vez a la semana....*y Alimentos con valores superiores a 75, hay que evitarlos y retirarlos de la dieta.*
> pues de este último grupo : Trigo, Lentejas,Lechuga, repollo, coliflor, col Brócoli Albaricoque Lácteos Yema de huevo Embutidos Trucha Dorada, merluza Cerveza, cerveza sin alcohol Anguila Gaseosas, azúcar,
> lo peor la leche de vaca desnatada los quesos natas mantequillas y embutidos.
> ...



Pues te han quitado una montonera de cosas, miedo da organizar una dieta sin nada de eso. Supongo que será ponerse. Mucho ánimo.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (10 Oct 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de análisis te has hecho? Me resulta muy poco creíble que con lo que se sabe de nutrición te digan que evites esos alimentos.
> 
> No me creo una mierda.



Ya somos 2. Esas pruebas son un fraude. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PATITOXXL (10 Oct 2016)

sada dijo:


> bueno ya me han llegado los análisis de ADN, de las intolerancias.
> Son “normales” los valores entre 0 y 50 (q no producen ninguna reacción adversa en el organismo) Entre 50 y 75 tenemos que considerarlos como alimentos cuyo consumo hay que limitar a aproximadamente, una vez a la semana....*y Alimentos con valores superiores a 75, hay que evitarlos y retirarlos de la dieta.*
> pues de este último grupo : Trigo, Lentejas,Lechuga, repollo, coliflor, col Brócoli Albaricoque Lácteos Yema de huevo Embutidos Trucha Dorada, merluza Cerveza, cerveza sin alcohol Anguila Gaseosas, azúcar,
> lo peor la leche de vaca desnatada los quesos natas mantequillas y embutidos.
> ...






¿Se limitan a darte un listado o te explican el por qué en cada caso?

Edito porque creo que he leído mal.


----------



## Masateo (10 Oct 2016)

chusemaria1970 dijo:


> [...] Esas pruebas son un fraude.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



Tres. Eso de la prueba de ADN "mágica"...

A mí me lo ofrecen en el reconocimiento del curro y siempre paso.

Me da a mí que si te haces la prueba un miércoles eres intolerante a la trucha dorada, pero que si te la haces un jueves (en otra clínica) es la carne de avutarda la que te hace sentir mal.

Espero que no sea un test parecido al que cuentan aquí:
Test de intolerancias alimentarias totalmente intolerable | El nutricionista de la general


----------



## sada (10 Oct 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de análisis te has hecho? Me resulta muy poco creíble que con lo que se sabe de nutrición te digan que evites esos alimentos.
> 
> No me creo una mierda.



es un Test genético de ADN nutricional y de intolerancias alimentarias con 
unas muestras de saliva. 
me fastidian los lácteos y quesos...por el contrario si podría tomar pan de centeno, plátanos, frutos secos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Oct 2016)

sada dijo:


> es un Test genético de ADN nutricional y de intolerancias alimentarias con
> unas muestras de saliva.
> me fastidian los lácteos y quesos...por el contrario si podría tomar pan de centeno, plátanos, frutos secos.



No me creo nada. Hoy en día no existe una tecnología apta para llegar a esas conclusiones ni por asomo, eso por ni mencionar que los putos médicos ni siquiera saben por dónde les da el viento en materia de nutrición. No conocen la etiología del sobrepeso. No conocen el tratamiento. 

Yo creo sinceramente que te han engañado, te lo digo en serio.


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Oct 2016)

Hoy, después de ver los resultados del análisis del jueves pasado, la doctora le ha quitado la pastillita para el colesterol a mi cuñada, después de llevar meses sin comer alimentos que contengan harinas. Ella sigue comiendo azúcar de forma normal (en el cafe, la leche y poco mas), solo se quitó de la dieta las harinas.

La doctora le preguntaba que como lo había hecho, que si había bajado las grasas y el consumo de carne o que. Cuando le dijo que ya no comía nada que estuviese hecho con cereales, a la doctora se le cayó el mundo al suelo. Que si los cereales son necesarios, que si son fuente de esto y aquello...

Mi cuñada ha bajado casi 10 kilos desde que dejo los cereales. Y si dejase el azúcar ya seria la bomba, pero es tan adicta que lo veo imposible.

Edito: Añado que los resultados del análisis salieron perfectos en todo, no solo en colesterol.


----------



## euromelon (10 Oct 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Hoy, después de ver los resultados del análisis del jueves pasado, la doctora le ha quitado la pastillita para el colesterol a mi cuñada, después de llevar meses sin comer alimentos que contengan harinas. Ella sigue comiendo azúcar de forma normal (en el cafe, la leche y poco mas), solo se quitó de la dieta las harinas.
> 
> La doctora le preguntaba que como lo había hecho, que si había bajado las grasas y el consumo de carne o que. Cuando le dijo que ya no comía nada que estuviese hecho con cereales, a la doctora se le cayó el mundo al suelo. Que si los cereales son necesarios, que si son fuente de esto y aquello...
> 
> ...



que pruebe la stevia pero de la buena no la mierda de supermercado


----------



## Rauxa (10 Oct 2016)

Freneli dijo:


> Buenas,
> leí hace un tiempo un forero que comentaba los beneficios y buenos resultados que había conseguido combinando dieta Paleo con Calistenia.
> Que te parece *Rauxa*, una rutina semanal como la que proponen en este blog de Calistenia, la recomendarías o propondrías otra cosa??
> http://calisteniaworkout.blogspot.es/p/rutina-para-principiantes.html
> ...




Llámalo calistenia o paraguas chico, nos sirve igual. La idea es trabajar:
- La fuerza
- De forma funcional
- Con intensidad
- Variedad

Lo podemos hacer solo con nuestro propio cuerpo o ayudados con cualquier material.

No sé de donde partes, pero si tu nivel es bueno puedes empezar con eso.
Y sino te metes en youtube y pones:
tabata facil
tabata easy
tabata beginner
....
Y vas pillando rutinas distintas.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2016 at 17:29 ----------




sada dijo:


> bueno ya me han llegado los análisis de ADN, de las intolerancias.
> Son “normales” los valores entre 0 y 50 (q no producen ninguna reacción adversa en el organismo) Entre 50 y 75 tenemos que considerarlos como alimentos cuyo consumo hay que limitar a aproximadamente, una vez a la semana....*y Alimentos con valores superiores a 75, hay que evitarlos y retirarlos de la dieta.*
> pues de este último grupo : Trigo, Lentejas,Lechuga, repollo, coliflor, col Brócoli Albaricoque Lácteos Yema de huevo Embutidos Trucha Dorada, merluza Cerveza, cerveza sin alcohol Anguila Gaseosas, azúcar,
> lo peor la leche de vaca desnatada los quesos natas mantequillas y embutidos.
> ...



Como ya te han dicho, estos análisis dan bastante risa. Intenta otro día ir a otro sitio a ver que te dicen.

Aquí todos somos seres humanos y utilizamos la misma gasolina. OTra cosa que es alguien en particular pueda tener algun desajuste hormonal o algo raro que le obligue durante un tiempo de prescindir de según qué.

Cuando te dicen embutidos no sé si se refieren la jamón de bellota o a la mortadela.
Cuando hablan de lácteos no sé si hablan de los curados, de los azucarados, de los de vaca u oveja.
La yema del huevo seguramente sea lo más nutritivo del reino animal.
Y no conozco a nadie que tenga el más mínimo problema por comer brócoli.


----------



## Masateo (10 Oct 2016)

Apuntad otro análisis bueno.

Colesterol, de 200 en octubre de 2015 a 193 en octubre de 2016. Y además bajando el malo y subiendo el bueno. A lo mejor no parece muy impresionante, pero para el esfuerzo que me ha llevado...

- Desde noviembre de 2015 aproximadamente, tomando café con mantequilla y cacao (hey, esta mierda me gusta), sin cortarme con AOVE, grasas de la carne etc (no lo hacía antes, ahora menos).

- Desde noviembre de 2015 Cortándome con las harinas y azúcares, pero a mi ritmo y con muchas "recaídas" (cumpleaños, fiestas, ahora me da la gana de comer de esto, etc). Todo el verano bebiendo cerveza sin alcohol (lo del sin alcohol es para no quedarme sobao, no porque piense que engorda menos o algo).

- Lo de dejar azúcar no me cuesta ningún trabajo, lo de dejar las harinas ya es harina de otro costal.

- Desde Mayo de 2016 haciendo "algo" de ejercicio. 20 minutillos de hacer el monguer con pesas y eso. Hey, ya puedo hacer dos o tres flexiones de brazos. Antes no podía.

- De 96 Kg a 90 en casi un año. Lo de los 96 era una pasada, solía estar estable en 93 Kg. Que sí, que otros van más rápido, pero yo así no sufro.

- Para completar el cuadro, varón 32 años, sin heridas de arma blanca, no delgado pero tanpoco extremadamente gordo, barrigón sí, sin haber hecho deporte en mi vida (esta vez he batido récord de constancia).

Yo no sé si ésto significa algo. En octubre de 2014 saqué 213 de colesterol y la medida que tomé fue llevarme la comida de casa al trabajo (comía de restaurante "de menú"). Al año siguiente, bajé a 200. Este último año ha sido cuando me he puesto hasta el ojete de mantequilla y AOVE y he sacado 193.

¿Me ha ayudado comer grasa y dejar de comer azúcar a bajar el colesterol y a bajar de peso? Por lo menos no me ha entorpecido.


----------



## montella (10 Oct 2016)

Tengo una duda
¿Renunciando a la harina tambien renunciais a enharinar el pescado antes de freirlo o utilizais harina de garbanzo o alguna otra?


----------



## Können (10 Oct 2016)

montella dijo:


> Tengo una duda
> ¿Renunciando a la harina tambien renunciais a enharinar el pescado antes de freirlo o utilizais harina de garbanzo o alguna otra?





Yo personalmente evito la harina de trigo. 
El pescado me gusta más al horno y sin harina.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Oct 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de análisis te has hecho? Me resulta muy poco creíble que con lo que se sabe de nutrición te digan que evites esos alimentos.
> 
> No me creo una mierda.



Sobre todo que no entiendo que tiene que ver algun tipo de intolerancia con adelgazar o engordar.


----------



## Qui (10 Oct 2016)

montella dijo:


> Tengo una duda
> ¿Renunciando a la harina tambien renunciais a enharinar el pescado antes de freirlo o utilizais harina de garbanzo o alguna otra?



Yo lo paso solo por huevo antes y me parece que queda fantástico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Oct 2016)

montella dijo:


> Tengo una duda
> ¿Renunciando a la harina tambien renunciais a enharinar el pescado antes de freirlo o utilizais harina de garbanzo o alguna otra?



Cuando frio algun bacaladito o boqueron uso harina de arroz. Sale un empanado muy fino y ensucia mucho menos el aceite. Evidentemente frio con aove y un solo uso, y no muy a menudo.


----------



## Dabicito (10 Oct 2016)

sada dijo:


> bueno ya me han llegado los análisis de ADN, de las intolerancias.
> Son “normales” los valores entre 0 y 50 (q no producen ninguna reacción adversa en el organismo) Entre 50 y 75 tenemos que considerarlos como alimentos cuyo consumo hay que limitar a aproximadamente, una vez a la semana....*y Alimentos con valores superiores a 75, hay que evitarlos y retirarlos de la dieta.*
> pues de este último grupo : Trigo, Lentejas,Lechuga, repollo, coliflor, col Brócoli Albaricoque Lácteos Yema de huevo Embutidos Trucha Dorada, merluza Cerveza, cerveza sin alcohol Anguila Gaseosas, azúcar,
> lo peor la leche de vaca desnatada los quesos natas mantequillas y embutidos.
> ...




¿Podrías concretar más?, ¿por qué alimentos tan contradictorios? lentejas, dorada, café, etc. a bote pronto solo entiendo lógica cierta intolerancia a la lactosa y lo normal y sano para todos respecto a quitar azúcar.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Oct 2016)

Pregunta: ¿dónde pedís los resultados de los análisis de sangre? ¿El médico te los da si se lo pides al momento?


----------



## zapatitos (11 Oct 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *¿Qué clase de análisis te has hecho? Me resulta muy poco creíble que con lo que se sabe de nutrición te digan que evites esos alimentos.
> 
> No me creo una mierda.*



Según tengo entendido la única intolerancia que se puede sacar a través de análisis es la de la lactosa. También se puede sacar lo del gluten pero no está considerado una intolerancia sino una enfermedad del sistema inmunológico. Y que yo sepa la única manera fiable hasta ahora de descubrir a que eres intolerante es ir quitando alimentos sospechosos según los síntomas que presentes hasta que descubras cual o cuales son.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Oct 2016)

montella dijo:


> Tengo una duda
> ¿Renunciando a la harina tambien renunciais a enharinar el pescado antes de freirlo o utilizais harina de garbanzo o alguna otra?



Y por mí, hasta renunciaría a freirlo: lo vas a freír en aceite de semillas requemado y lo sabes, porque la mayoría no somos millonarios para freír el pescado en AOVE de un solo uso, con lo que no sólo te enchufas la harina, sino que ésta empapa aceitaco a pincho.

Porque, de hecho, si un enharinado/empanado no empapa aceitaco a pincho, es que no estás friendo. Freír es que flote en aceite, lo otro es engrasar la plancha

Y el aceite de girasol (que es lo que usamos los pobres en nuestra freidora de pobres) tiene un % de omega-6 (¡65-70%!) que te caes de culo...


----------



## Jorkomboi (11 Oct 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿dónde pedís los resultados de los análisis de sangre? ¿El médico te los da si se lo pides al momento?



A los pocos días de hacerte el análisis le llegan los resultados a tu medico de cabecera. Pides cita con el para que te revise los resultados y le pides copia del análisis, te lo da sin problemas.


----------



## sada (11 Oct 2016)

son 13 hojas de informe que he resumido un poco.
extracto
INTOLERANCIAS
Respecto al test de intolerancias, podemos considerar “normales” los valores entre 0 y 50,
son alimentos que no nos producen ninguna reacción adversa en el organismo. Entre 50 y
75 tenemos que considerarlos como alimentos cuyo consumo hay que limitar a,
aproximadamente, una vez a la semana. Alimentos con valores superiores a 75, hay que
evitarlos y retirarlos de la dieta.
EFECTOS DE LAS INTOLERANCIAS
Las intolerancias pueden manifestarse como dolor abdominal, distensión abdominal,
incomodidad, pesadez, gases, hinchazón, y alteración de alguna ruta metabólica, con lo
que dificultan o ralentizan una pérdida de peso.
GENÉTICA RELACIONADA CON LA OBESIDAD
De este parámetro, el valor ideal es 50, pero son normales las oscilaciones entre 45-55.
Valores más bajos de 50 nos indica infrarrepresentación y más altos,
sobrerrepresentación. Los valores GLUT4 y ChREBP nos hablan del metabolismo de los
hidratos de carbono. Valores mayores a 50 nos indica que la persona tiende a una mayor
absorción de los hidratos de carbono, habiendo más facilidad para que éstos se
conviertan en grasa en el organismo si no hay una actividad física posterior en los que
estos hidratos se utilicen. Los valores LPL y AMPK nos hablan del metabolismo de las
grasas. Valores menores de 50 nos indican que la persona tiene dificultad para llevar a
cabo la degradación de las grasas, necesitando una actividad física mayor para lograr
más efectividad. Los valores PPAR y HEA hablan de la facilidad del organismo para
fabricar tejido graso. Valores mayores de 50 nos indican una tendencia de la persona a
acumular grasas en el organismo.
y luego analiza un montón de alimentos...que al parecer tolero menos entre ellos esos que os he puesto.
principalmente los lácteos todos, quesos natas mantequillas el peor la leche de vaca desnatada...y los embutidos: chorizo, morcilla, salchichón.....y el azúcar y la harina de trigo. estos último hace meses que no los tomo y aún así no bajaba de peso.
lácteos y embutidos tomaba por un tubo.


----------



## Cormac (11 Oct 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y por mí, hasta renunciaría a freirlo: lo vas a freír en aceite de semillas requemado y lo sabes, porque la mayoría no somos millonarios para freír el pescado en AOVE de un solo uso, con lo que no sólo te enchufas la harina, sino que ésta empapa aceitaco a pincho.
> 
> Porque, de hecho, si un enharinado/empanado no empapa aceitaco a pincho, es que no estás friendo. Freír es que flote en aceite, lo otro es engrasar la plancha
> 
> Y el aceite de girasol (que es lo que usamos los pobres en nuestra freidora de pobres) tiene un % de omega-6 (¡65-70%!) que te caes de culo...



Yo no soy rico y cocinar cocino con aceite de oliva y como yo mucha gente.
El virgen extra lo guardo para las ensaladas.
El aceite de girasol no entra en mi casa.


----------



## bizarre (12 Oct 2016)

Yo rebozo muy poco, es algo muy excepcional, hago tiras de pollo las engrasó con aceite de oliva y las paso por harina de coco, las meto al horno y me hago mis paleo nuggets, supongo que puede valer para otras recetas


----------



## Freneli (12 Oct 2016)

Buenas,
encontré esto y me acorde de vosotros:
Why Food Intolerance Testing Doesn't Work - Autoimmune Paleo
desarrolla el porqué no funcionan los test de intolerancias alimentarias y explica aquí con mas detalle,
AIP Quick Start Guide
que la única forma realmente efectiva de saber de que alimentos tenemos intolerancia, es realizando una dieta paleo eliminando además otros alimentos que se sabe que pueden producir intolerancia, como las solanáceas, nueces, huevos.. y pasado un periodo de tiempo reintroducirlos progresivamente y entonces ver si aparece reacción adversa.

Saludos


----------



## Rauxa (12 Oct 2016)

Los 2 últimos posts traducidos de la web de Jason Fung:

Repensando verdades: Fracaso del paradigma de la glucemia en Diabetes tipo 2

Repensando verdades: Diabetes T 2 Daño de organo Blanco


Tratan sobre la diabetes y como, más que ser un problema de hiperglucemia (alto azúcar en sangre), es más un problema de hiperinsulinemia (resistencia a la insulina).
Y que los medicamentos, tratan de bajar el azúcar (glucosa) en sangre, cuando lo que deberían es bajar la insulina. Pero es que además, a un diabético se le insta a pincharse insulina, cuando precisamente lo que se debería hacer, es justo al revés. Bajar la insulina a toda costa.
Y el segundo post, nos enumera los problemas que derivan de la diabetes. Prácticamente todo órgano se ve afectado cuando uno es diabético.

De lectura recomendada. No son posts difíciles de entender si hemos oído hablar de la diabetes, insulina, glucosa....
Papel y boli y anotaros las ideas clave. Os haréis un favor.

Y como ya hemos recomendado varios en este hilo, empezad el blog desde el post número 1, y vais subiendo post a post. Fáciles de leer y cortitos. Cada post tiene 1-2 ideas clave.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Oct 2016)

Con la edad y a medida que vamos ingiriendo hidratos (sobretodo refinados), nuestra resistencia a la insulina aumenta. Con lo cual tenemos que encontrar la fórmula para bajarla y por tanto aumentar la sensibilidad a la insulina.
Si te vas leyendo el blog de Jason Fung verás algunas claves:

- Efectivamente, el deporte
- El comer pocas veces. Así tenemos pocos picos de insulina. MEjor hacer 3 buenas comidas que 5 comidas chicas.
- Recortar azúcares y refinados
- Evitar medicaciones, depresiones...


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Con la edad y a medida que vamos ingiriendo hidratos (sobretodo refinados), nuestra resistencia a la insulina aumenta. Con lo cual tenemos que encontrar la fórmula para bajarla y por tanto aumentar la sensibilidad a la insulina.
> Si te vas leyendo el blog de Jason Fung verás algunas claves:
> 
> - Efectivamente, el deporte
> ...



todo idioteces sin fundamento científico alguno.

Lo que crea resistencia a la insulina es comer demasiada proteína (sobre todo animal) y demasiada grasa en al dieta.

Cuando esos dos elementos no están (dieta alta en carbohidratos), la resistencia a al insulina ni aparece ni se la espera a ninguna edad, de hecho los pueblos más longevos son siempre pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos y normocalóricos, ni poco ni mucha comida, y da igual en cuantas veces la comas mientras no comas en exceso.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> todo idioteces sin fundamento científico alguno.
> 
> Lo que crea resistencia a la insulina es comer demasiada proteína (sobre todo animal) y demasiada grasa en al dieta.
> 
> Cuando esos dos elementos no están (dieta alta en carbohidratos), la resistencia a al insulina ni aparece ni se la espera a ninguna edad, de hecho los pueblos más longevos son siempre pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos y normocalóricos, ni poco ni mucha comida, y da igual en cuantas veces la comas mientras no comas en exceso.



Cómprate un glucómetro tontín, y así aprendes.

Lo que aumenta mucho la insulina son los hidratos refinados. EL PUTO AZÚCAR. Ni carne, ni aguacates. AZÚUUUUUCAR. Todo lo que comas y se convierta en glucosa te elevará la insulina. Que es de cajón, coño. Que la carne, no es glucosa.
Llevo más de 1 años instándote a qué me presentes una gráfica donde se observe la liberación de insulina entre los hidratos, protes, grasas.

Aún estoy esperando.


----------



## jomenauer (13 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> todo idioteces sin fundamento científico alguno.
> 
> Lo que crea resistencia a la insulina es comer demasiada proteína (sobre todo animal) y demasiada grasa en al dieta.
> 
> Cuando esos dos elementos no están (dieta alta en carbohidratos), la resistencia a al insulina ni aparece ni se la espera a ninguna edad, de hecho los pueblos más longevos son siempre pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos y normocalóricos, ni poco ni mucha comida, y da igual en cuantas veces la comas mientras no comas en exceso.



A mí comer mucha proteína me sienta mal. Carne, pollo o pescado tengo que comer lo justito. Marisco horrible. Pero dulce e hidratos de carbono, lo que quiera, que me sientan fenomenal.

¿Hay estudios donde se demuestre la variación de glucosa o insulina dependiendo de lo que comas?


----------



## Rauxa (13 Oct 2016)

jomenauer dijo:


> A mí comer mucha proteína me sienta mal. Carne, pollo o pescado tengo que comer lo justito. Marisco horrible. Pero dulce e hidratos de carbono, lo que quiera, que me sientan fenomenal.
> 
> ¿Hay estudios donde se demuestre la variación de glucosa o insulina dependiendo de lo que comas?



Aquí te lo cuentan bien:

¿Qué es la insulina y por qué es importante si quiero bajar de peso?

---------- Post added 13-oct-2016 at 21:00 ----------




globos dijo:


> Como apuente Jason Fung habla en su blog como la proteina animal sube la insulina también, hace un estudio sobre la ternera y no recuerdo sobre algún pescado que en comparación la sube menos, las grasas es lo único que no sube la insulina.
> 
> Independientemnte de insulina sí, mo, me puedo comer una vaca entera de una tirada que apenas notaré la digestión, pero es comer 5 tostadas una vez he dejado de comer pan habitualmente y necesito omeprazol una semana.



De hecho, siempre que comemos, se eleva algo la insulina. Aquí de lo que hablamos es de qué eleva más:

- Hidrato refinado y azúcares
- Hidrato no refinado
- Proteina

PEro tal y como hemos apuntado, cuando la naturaleza nos da proteina, siempre viene mezclada con grasa: frutos secos, huevos, carnes, pescados. Y la grasa actúa como neutralizante de la insulina. Así que al comer carne, el efecto insulinico no es que no exista, pero es mínimo.
El problema viene cuando como pan, un plato de macarrones o unas tostadas.

Y lo mismo me pasa que a ti, con las tostadas o el pan.


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Oct 2016)

*¡Azúcar!*



Rauxa dijo:


> Lo que aumenta mucho la insulina son los hidratos refinados. EL PUTO AZÚCAR. Ni carne, ni aguacates. *AZÚUUUUUCAR*.



Lo siento macho pero es que lo has puesto a huevo


----------



## Luizmi (13 Oct 2016)

Hace como dos meses mi padre (72 años) tenía de colesterol total sobre 250, no se el hdl y ldl, le regalé una pieza de panceta de bellota de casi dos kilos que practicamente ha gastado en este tiempo, hoy le dieron resultado de loss nuevos analisis y: 
col. total: 190
hdl: 48 
LD: 120

La panceta ha sido el único cambio que ha realizado en la alimentación en estos meses.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Oct 2016)

mira rauxa, eres oligofrénico, ya estás morbilizando una función fisiológica normal (acabáramos si el azúcar en sangre, o la cantidad de cualquier otro nutriente, no aumentara DESPUÉS DE SU INGESTA. Lo mórbido es que no se estabilicen esos valores al cabo de un tiempo adecuado).

no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Oct 2016)

jomenauer dijo:


> A mí comer mucha proteína me sienta mal. Carne, pollo o pescado tengo que comer lo justito. Marisco horrible. Pero dulce e hidratos de carbono, lo que quiera, que me sientan fenomenal.
> 
> ¿Hay estudios donde se demuestre la variación de glucosa o insulina dependiendo de lo que comas?



Joder 500 paginas y aun preguntamos eso?


----------



## Rauxa (13 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mira rauxa, eres oligofrénico, ya estás morbilizando una función fisiológica normal (acabáramos si el azúcar en sangre, o la cantidad de cualquier otro nutriente, no aumentara DESPUÉS DE SU INGESTA. Lo mórbido es que no se estabilicen esos valores al cabo de un tiempo adecuado).
> 
> no tienes ni puta idea.



oh yeahhhhh


----------



## InKilinaTor (13 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aquí te lo cuentan bien:
> 
> ¿Qué es la insulina y por qué es importante si quiero bajar de peso?
> 
> ...



Es ese link dicen tal cantidad de mentiras que deberia denunciarse, esta claro que comer menos comida basura ayuda, pero lo de mas...


----------



## Rauxa (13 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Es ese link dicen tal cantidad de mentiras que deberia denunciarse, esta claro que comer menos comida basura ayuda, pero lo de mas...



Ese un blog es un referente. Qué mentiras dice?


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ese un blog es un referente. Qué mentiras dice?



Esto son un equipo especial de trolls atacando en masa. La mitad clones de Sugus fijo.

Mucho interes veo en que sigamos comiendo mierda procesada.


----------



## barborico (13 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mira rauxa, eres oligofrénico, ya estás morbilizando una función fisiológica normal (acabáramos si el azúcar en sangre, o la cantidad de cualquier otro nutriente, no aumentara DESPUÉS DE SU INGESTA. Lo mórbido es que no se estabilicen esos valores al cabo de un tiempo adecuado).
> 
> no tienes ni puta idea.



El rey está desnudo.

No intentes convencernos de que no lo está, súcnor.


----------



## Dugongo (13 Oct 2016)

Estoy leyendo lo de los tests de intolerancias que ponéis... A ver. La forma de diagnosticar la intolerancia a la lactosa (el gold standard) es la prueba de hidrógeno expirado tras ingerir en ayunas una dosis de lactosa. Lo miden varias veces durante unas horas y van viendo si suben o no los ppm de hidrógeno respecto a la primera medida (basal). La prueba cuesta 50 euros yendo por lo privado total. Hay grados. Por ejemplo yo soy grado 4, osea, intolerancia severa. Y eso de que entonces basta con limitar la ingesta a una vez a la semana, que creo que ha puesto Sada, es completamente falso. Si has retirado completamente lo que te causa intolerancia durante unos meses, el día que lo tomas por error, créeme, juras tener más cuidado en adelante. Yo me paso 48-72h pagando las consecuencias.

Otra cosa es que si nunca te desenvenenas, quizá no te enteres. Pero claro, tampoco te quitaras los efectos de estar tomándolo. Pueden ser distintos síntomas los que se tienen antes de dejar de intoxicarse a diario que los que se tengan en momentos puntuales.

La intolerancia al gluten no celiaca no tiene, hoy por hoy, marcadores médicos para objetivarla. Solo después de haber descartado la celiaquia (con biopsia intestinal negativa) se debe dejar el gluten. Si se mejora mucho, al cabo de unos muchos meses, hay quien se atreve a hacer una provocación controlada para ver si tomando de nuevo hay síntomas. Lo que pasa en más cantidad de casos es que un día comes algo que no sabías que tenía gluten, te pones fatal durante días (o incluso semanas) y repasas todo lo que comiste hasta encontrar al culpable. Y así aprendes por las malas que la salsa de soja lleva gluten o cosas así. De nuevo, nadie que sea realmente intolerante incumple la dieta muy estricta sin gluten. Nada sabe tan rico como no estar 10 días hecho una mierda. Bueno, algún indigente mental conozco que es incapaz de dejar de pecar a posta a menudo. Pero también hay heroinómanos en la calle. 

El test genético sirve en varias cosas pero nunca te dará la respuesta al 100%. Por ejemplo los genes de la celiaquia los tienen el 95% de celiacos (1 de cada 20 no, y no se sabe por qué). Pero además es que esos genes los tiene el 30% de la población y solo el 1% es celiaco. 8% intolerante. Una cosa es estar predispuesto y otra desarrollar la enfermedad.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Oct 2016)

la proteína que no se usa en el mantenimiento/crecimiento muscular es la que se transforma en glucosa para servir de energía no?


----------



## InKilinaTor (13 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ese un blog es un referente. Qué mentiras dice?



Todo lo relativo a la insulina lo cuenta a medias, lo cual es mentir, insisto la idea esta bien si llevas una dieta alta en azucares, pero tambien ojito, la insulina es basica en la produccion de musculo por ejemplo.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Todo lo relativo a la insulina lo cuenta a medias, lo cual es mentir, insisto la idea esta bien si llevas una dieta alta en azucares, pero tambien ojito, la insulina es basica en la produccion de musculo por ejemplo.



Nadie dice que la insulina no cumpla con funciones necesarias. Lo que pasa que entenderás que en un sólo artículo no te lo va a contar todo.
Tiene centenares de artículos. Sólo con leer los comentarios de la gente, verás el seguimiento que tiene. Para mi es uno de los referentes a nivel de nutrición y deporte de habla hispana.

insulina


----------



## InKilinaTor (13 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Nadie dice que la insulina no cumpla con funciones necesarias. Lo que pasa que entenderás que en un sólo artículo no te lo va a contar todo.
> Tiene centenares de artículos. Sólo con leer los comentarios de la gente, verás el seguimiento que tiene. Para mi es uno de los referentes a nivel de nutrición y deporte de habla hispana.
> 
> insulina



A TI te funciona y de momento, mira, no todos comemos azucares, ni llebamos una vida sedentaria, insisto, este tipo de dietas se combierten es pseudoreligiones, pero esconden la gran verdad, que no todos somos iguales y siempre habra gente mas o menos gorda o delgada, yo mido 174 y peso casi 100 kilos, no sabs la de veces que me he subido a una bascula xq la gente no se cree que pese 100 kg.

Y mi hermana pesa 50 y come toda la badura del mundo , a sus 55 años ni un problema oiga, afortunada de ella.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> A TI te funciona y de momento, mira, no todos comemos azucares, ni llebamos una vida sedentaria, insisto, este tipo de dietas se combierten es pseudoreligiones, pero esconden la gran verdad, que no todos somos iguales y siempre habra gente mas o menos gorda o delgada, yo mido 174 y peso casi 100 kilos, no sabs la de veces que me he subido a una bascula xq la gente no se cree que pese 100 kg.
> 
> Y mi hermana pesa 50 y come toda la badura del mundo , a sus 55 años ni un problema oiga, afortunada de ella.



No hablamos de dietas. Simplemente de no comer aquello que no es para nuestra especie. A partir de ahí si usted quiere comer más o menos proteina, más o menos hidratos, más o menos grasa, estará bien. Repito, no hablamos de dietas. 

Si usted cree que todos somos diferentes, que uno tiene 2 estómagos, otro es herbívoro, otro es rumiante, que a uno se le dispara la insulina con el azúcar y a otro se le dispara con los aguacates...pues va equivocado.


Claro que puede haber diferencias en función de nuestra carga genética, pero funcionamos con la misma gasolina y con las mismas pilas. Como digo hay alguna cosa que varia en función de nuestra raza, nuestro morfotipo y de nuestros genes. Pero si uno usa y abusa de alimentos que no le son propios de su especie, lo terminará pagando. Si su genética es privilegiada se le manifestará más tarde, pero lo terminará pagando. 
Que alquien como tu hermana coma basura no significa que sea algo bueno para ella. ¿Quien el dice (esperemos que no), que con 60 años, genere un cáncer, una diabetes, o un ppio de artrosis, o alzheimer?

LA genética nos puede hacer más o menos sensibles a la insulina y eso hará que no engordemos. Pero no significa que estemos sanos. A saber si tu hermana empieza a tener algún órgano que no le funciona todo lo bien que debiera.

Repensando verdades: Diabetes T 2 Daño de organo Blanco


Claro que hay gente que fuma 2 paquetes al día y se muere a los 95 mientras duerme.

Pero vamos....


----------



## Cormac (14 Oct 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esto son un equipo especial de trolls atacando en masa. La mitad clones de Sugus fijo.
> 
> Mucho interes veo en que sigamos comiendo mierda procesada.



Nadie te dice que comas mierda procesada.
Unos defienden una dieta vegetariana, otros defendemos que hincharse a grasas saturadas o practicar ayunos de tres días como se han llegado a decir aquí es una locura.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Todo lo relativo a la insulina lo cuenta a medias, lo cual es mentir, insisto la idea esta bien si llevas una dieta alta en azucares, pero tambien ojito, la insulina es basica en la produccion de musculo por ejemplo.*



Se puede producir músculo perfectamente sin sobrestimular la insulina, hay más hormonas anabólicas en tu cuerpo y bastante menos peligrosas que la insulina como la testosterona y la hormona de crecimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## Können (14 Oct 2016)

He encontrado algunos vídeos de interés respecto a este tema. 

En inglés, los subtítulos automaticos son mejorables. 
Los capítulos 3,4,5 me parecen los más interesantes. 

Videos & Presentations | Art and Science of Low Carb


Y otro más, pero sin poder activar los subtítulos, aunque creo que las transparencias que salen lo explican todo. 

Jeff Volek: The Many Facets of Keto-Adaptation: Health, Performance, and Beyond - YouTube

A pesar de estos vídeos mi pregunta sigue siendo cómo se puede rendir en el umbral anaeróbico utilizando la gluconeogenesis?


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> todo idioteces sin fundamento científico alguno.
> 
> Lo que crea resistencia a la insulina es comer demasiada proteína (sobre todo animal) y demasiada grasa en al dieta.
> 
> Cuando esos dos elementos no están (dieta alta en carbohidratos), la resistencia a al insulina ni aparece ni se la espera a ninguna edad, de hecho los pueblos más longevos son siempre pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos y normocalóricos, ni poco ni mucha comida, y da igual en cuantas veces la comas mientras no comas en exceso.



Interesante, esto que dice, porque hace algunas páginas inserté un artículo, precisamente, sobre los pueblos más longevos de la tierra (Okinawa, Campodimele y Symi), que contradecían su goebblesiana repetición: de los tres, el* ÚNICO* que cumplía lo de un alto porcentaje de hidratos era la dieta okinawana y sus famosas *batatas moradas*, pero* ni evitaban la proteína animal* (de hecho, el cerdo es muy apreciado y como en España se aprovechan hasta los andares) *ni eran normocalóricas* (diferentes estudios ubican la ingesta diaria media entre *las 1200 y las 1600 kcal*), y la absorción de los hidratos de carbono consumidos estaba atemperada por el hecho de que fueran principalmente *de absorción lenta*, ralentizada aún más por el uso de *especias* (como el gengibre) y *vinagres* (como el de arroz).

En Campodimele, el consumo de hidratos era medio tirando a bajo (estudios de la Universidad de Roma referían un consumo medio de 300g de hidratos, 100g de proteína y 70g de grasa, 2250 kcal), y principalmente proveniente de frutas, verduras y legumbres *de la zona* (sin conservantes y sin degradación), relegando el uso de cereales al pan, elaborado con *harina de grano entero* (no harina integral falsa, de esa que se hace mezclando harina refinada y salvado de trigo).

Los Syriotas, por su parte, no tenían acceso (ni ganas) a productos procesados dada la condición insular de su hábitat, por lo que todos los productos (incluyendo CARNE de pasto y PESCADO) eran sin procesar. Algo similar pasa en Icaria (otra isla griega).

O sea que deje de dar la murga con las dietas de la longevidad "normocalóricas, evitando proteína animal y altas en carbohidratos", porque simple y llanamente *no se corresponde con la realidad*.

O al menos, dígnese a rebatir estos argumentos, en lugar de hacerse el loco y repetir como un loro su (repetidas veces rebatida) afirmación. _Páharo_.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 08:54 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> Es ese link dicen tal cantidad de mentiras que deberia denunciarse, esta claro que comer menos comida basura ayuda, pero lo de mas...



Ese blog lo escribe un reputado nefrólogo especialista en el tratamiento de la diabetes tipo 2, y sus opiniones se fundamentan en el análisis de cientos de estudios observacionales y en su experiencia personal con sus pacientes.

¿Qué formación, análisis y experiencia le asiste a usted, caballero, para hacer semejantes afirmaciones sin aportar un ápice de argumentación?

---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 09:08 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> A TI te funciona y de momento, mira, no todos comemos azucares, ni llebamos una vida sedentaria, insisto, este tipo de dietas se combierten es pseudoreligiones, pero esconden la gran verdad, que no todos somos iguales y siempre habra gente mas o menos gorda o delgada, yo mido 174 y peso casi 100 kilos, no sabs la de veces que me he subido a una bascula xq la gente no se cree que pese 100 kg.
> 
> Y mi hermana pesa 50 y come toda la badura del mundo , a sus 55 años ni un problema oiga, afortunada de ella.



Hay que entender el blog en su contexto.

El dr. Fung es un experto en el tratamiento no farmacológico de la diabetes tipo 2, y todas sus explicaciones hay que entenderlas en ese contexto: el de personas que YA han desarrollado una importante resistencia a la insulina, bien por predisposición genética, bien por una combinación de sedentarismo, mala alimentación y mala praxis dietética.

Para todos aquellos que, por el motivo que sea, mantienen una razonable sensibilidad a la insulina, el blog sólo debería servir de _caveat_, para que sepan lo que les puede llegar a suceder si persisten en abusar de su páncreas.

Su última interpretación de la insulinorresistencia (analogía del globo, o del metro en hora punta), en particular, indicaría que el principal motivo para que nos hagamos resistentes a la insulina es que, dado que la regulación de la glucosa en sangre se materializa insuflando dicha glucosa en las células, la insulina empieza a tener problemas para funcionar cuando *las células ya están sobresaturadas de glucosa*.

Así, el motivo por el que bajar la insulinemia basal mejoraría la sensibilidad a la insulina sería que se permite a las células tiempo para ir consumiendo esa glucosa almacenada, y el motivo por el que el ejercicio tiene similares efectos sería que la activación muscular consumiría esa glucosa intracelular.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Interesante, esto que dice, porque hace algunas páginas inserté un artículo, precisamente, sobre los pueblos más longevos de la tierra (Okinawa, Campodimele y Symi), que contradecían su goebblesiana repetición: de los tres, el* ÚNICO* que cumplía lo de un alto porcentaje de hidratos era la dieta okinawana y sus famosas *batatas moradas*, pero* ni evitaban la proteína animal* (de hecho, el cerdo es muy apreciado y como en España se aprovechan hasta los andares) *ni eran normocalóricas* (diferentes estudios ubican la ingesta diaria media entre *las 1200 y las 1600 kcal*), y la absorción de los hidratos de carbono consumidos estaba atemperada por el hecho de que fueran principalmente *de absorción lenta*, ralentizada aún más por el uso de *especias* (como el gengibre) y *vinagres* (como el de arroz).
> 
> En Campodimele, el consumo de hidratos era medio tirando a bajo (estudios de la Universidad de Roma referían un consumo medio de 300g de hidratos, 100g de proteína y 70g de grasa, 2250 kcal), y principalmente proveniente de frutas, verduras y legumbres *de la zona* (sin conservantes y sin degradación), relegando el uso de cereales al pan, elaborado con *harina de grano entero* (no harina integral falsa, de esa que se hace mezclando harina refinada y salvado de trigo).
> 
> ...



Obviamente no soy un esperto en diabetes como ese señor, seguramente mas que la media dado que mi padre y mi hna mayor son diabéticos se un poquito mas que la media, pero a lo que vamos, cualquier dieta te va a decir que dejar la comida basura y comer sano es lo que hay que hacer, pero mi experiencia es que solo hay una dieta yves CAMBIAR HABITOS, si quemas 1500 come sano y 1400 , por narices adelgazas, o come 1500 y consume 1600, no hay milagros, es matematica y nadie que coma 10c y consuma 11 engorda.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Obviamente no soy un esperto en diabetes como ese señor, seguramente mas que la media dado que mi padre y mi hna mayor son diabéticos se un poquito mas que la media, pero a lo que vamos, cualquier dieta te va a decir que dejar la comida basura y comer sano es lo que hay que hacer, pero mi experiencia es que solo hay una dieta yves CAMBIAR HABITOS, si quemas 1500 come sano y 1400 , por narices adelgazas, o come 1500 y consume 1600, no hay milagros, es matematica y nadie que coma 10c y consuma 11 engorda.



Oiga, ¿Pero usted se ha perdido lo de que la termodinámica NO SIRVE DE NADA para hacer dieta?

Lo que usted ha enunciado no es falso, sólo es *irrelevante*.

Porque *ni sabemos lo que comemos* (las calorías que refieren los datos de los alimentos son las que salen de quemar en condiciones de laboratorio los glucidos, lípidos, proteínas y alcoholes que contienen, nada que ver con el aprovechamiento de esas calorías en cada persona, que dependerá de lo bien o mal que absorba su inestino, de lo bien o mal que funcionen sus enzimas, y de otros mil factores), *ni sabemos lo que gastamos* (el metabolismo basal, que es la parte más importante del consumo, depende de muchísimos factores, entre otros, la cantidad y tipo de alimentos que comemos, o el equilibrio entre horas de ayuno y horas de alimentación).

Así que, si bien es cierto que si entran 1400 y salen 1500 adelgazas, y si es al revés engordas, esa certeza (que es obvia) a efectos prácticos no sirve de mucho, porque no podemos comparar dos cantidades que sólo somos capaces de estimar con insuficiente precisión en condiciones normales (en condiciones de laboratorio, podrían analizarse las heces del sujeto para medir las calorías no absorbidas, y medir su emisión de calor para dar una estimación mejor de su metabolismo basal, pero no son ni mucho menos procedimientos de andar por casa).


----------



## Rauxa (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Obviamente no soy un esperto en diabetes como ese señor, seguramente mas que la media dado que mi padre y mi hna mayor son diabéticos se un poquito mas que la media, pero a lo que vamos, cualquier dieta te va a decir que dejar la comida basura y comer sano es lo que hay que hacer, pero mi experiencia es que solo hay una dieta yves CAMBIAR HABITOS, si quemas 1500 come sano y 1400 , por narices adelgazas, o come 1500 y consume 1600, no hay milagros, es matematica y nadie que coma 10c y consuma 11 engorda.



Cuando puedas, nos dices como comían tus padres antes de ser diabéticos. A lo mejor comían muchos aguacates y muchos pollos y conejos. 


Calorías in-calorías out. Tu cuerpo no funciona así. Un cuerpo termina quemando LO MISMO de lo que ingiere. 

Ejemplo:
Una persona ingiere 2000 y gasta 2000. Por tanto teoricamente ni adelgaza ni engorda. Pero resulta que el tio quiere adelgazar para perder esos kilos que le sobran y opta por hacer una dieta de 1500 calorias. O sea:

ingiere 1500 y quema 2000. Le sobran 500 calorías con lo cual, y según la teoría, irá adelgazando.
Pero, que es lo que realmente pasa? Los primeros días, realmente esto será así. Su cuerpo perderá algo de peso (que no grasa). Pero esta situación, el cuerpo no la puede mantener mucho tiempo.
O sea, no podemos estar comiendo 1500 y quemando 2000, pq habrá un día que nuestro cuerpo tendrá un problema. Con lo cual, el organismo activa un mecanismo de defensa que le hace buscar la homeostasi (equilibrio). En otras palabras, nuestro cuerpo, en pocos días, si ve que le vamos dando 1500 calorías, nos hará quemar tb 1500, para estar así en equilibrio y evitar un problema en un futuro.

O sea, si usted come menos, terminará quemando menos... y es un circulo vicioso.

Un gordo de 100 kilos, quema más que un atleta de 70 kgs. 

Otro caso.

Dieta 1:
- coca cola, macarrones, flan, pescado rebozado: 1000 calorías (es un ejemplo)

- Dieta 2:
- agua + verdura + ternera de calidad + frutos secos: 1000 calorías

Según un dietista purista te dirá que han ingerido lo mismo y que para el cuerpo es lo mismo.

Pero el sentido común nos dirá que para el cuerpo no es lo mismo comer 1000 calorías de comida mala que 1000 calorías de comida buena. Sí, son 1000 calorías, pero nuestro cuerpo no lo procesa igual.


Al cabo de un año, con una exactitud del 99%, un cuerpo termina quemando lo mismo de lo que ha ingerido. Por más que uno vaya 3 días a la semana al gym para hacer spinning.


Entonces, si comemos lo mismo de lo que gastamos, pq hay gente que engorda, gente que adelgaza....

El tema del sobrepeso no es una cuestión de balance calórico, sino una cuestión hormonal.  

Insulina, glucagón, leptina, lectina....

LA gran protagonista en el tema del engorde es la INSULINA. Si no hay insulina no hay engorde. Comer aguacates no libera insulina. Comer pan, libera mucha insulina.

Desde aquí me atrevo a afirmar que tu madre/hermana basan o han basado su alimentación en alimentos altos en liberación de insulina, de otra forma es IMPOSIBLE ser diabético/obeso.
Pásales este artículo para que sepan en que puede derivar su diabetis si continuan comiendo igual que antes de serlo:
Repensando verdades: Diabetes T 2 Daño de organo Blanco


Y paséate por este blog pq entenderás muy bien el porque de la falacia del conteo de calorías.
Repensando verdades: 21. Obesidad Hormonal 6 La hipótesis Insulina-Hidratos de carbono es incorrecta


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

Caballero, en este universo la termodinamica nos afecta, y le puedo asegurar, que salvo casos raros o enfermedades cuando se engorda lo que hay que hacer es comer menos y hacer mas ejercicios, no un master sobre la insulina.


----------



## sada (14 Oct 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Estoy leyendo lo de los tests de intolerancias que ponéis... A ver. La forma de diagnosticar la intolerancia a la lactosa (el gold standard) es la prueba de hidrógeno expirado tras ingerir en ayunas una dosis de lactosa. Lo miden varias veces durante unas horas y van viendo si suben o no los ppm de hidrógeno respecto a la primera medida (basal). La prueba cuesta 50 euros yendo por lo privado total. Hay grados. Por ejemplo yo soy grado 4, osea, intolerancia severa. Y eso de que entonces basta con limitar la ingesta a una vez a la semana, que creo que ha puesto Sada, es completamente falso. Si has retirado completamente lo que te causa intolerancia durante unos meses, el día que lo tomas por error, créeme, juras tener más cuidado en adelante. Yo me paso 48-72h pagando las consecuencias.
> 
> Otra cosa es que si nunca te desenvenenas, quizá no te enteres. Pero claro, tampoco te quitaras los efectos de estar tomándolo. Pueden ser distintos síntomas los que se tienen antes de dejar de intoxicarse a diario que los que se tengan en momentos puntuales.
> 
> ...



me has entendido mal, lo que da intolerancia alta en mi caso todos los lácteos y embutidos nada de una vez por semana, hay que eliminarlos de la dieta. 
ojalá.


----------



## Qui (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Caballero, en este universo la termodinamica nos afecta, y le puedo asegurar, que salvo casos raros o enfermedades cuando se engorda lo que hay que hacer es comer menos y hacer mas ejercicios, no un master sobre la insulina.



Debería usted leer el blog del Dr. Fung y después volver a colgar su opinión. Creo sinceramente que después de leerlo esta habrá cambiado porque lo que es ese blog precisamente es un máster sobre la insulina y le hará ver las cosas de otra manera.
Permítame insistir si además tiene hermana y padre diabéticos, solo por ellos creo que merece la pena leerlo. Por cierto, no da ninguna solución milagro, ahí solo encontrará sentido común. Eso sí, basado en el tratamiento hormonal de la obesidad y la diabetes (diabesity lo llama).


----------



## Rauxa (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Caballero, en este universo la termodinamica nos afecta, y le puedo asegurar, que salvo casos raros o enfermedades cuando se engorda lo que hay que hacer es comer menos y hacer mas ejercicios, no un master sobre la insulina.



Cuando uno engorda, no es que coma mucho, es que come mal. Hay una diferencia.



Si su cuerpo está bien regulado, intente un día:

- revuelto de huevos con bacon, setas, calabacin, ajos tiernos... + frutos secos

Y a ver el hambre que tiene a la hora de cenar.

Cuando uno come más protes y sobretodo más grasas buenas, su cuerpo anda más nutrido y saciado con lo cual termina comiendo menos.

Una persona que vaya comiendo refrescos, macarrones, pastas, pan, productos azucarados...le será fácil ingerir 1000 calorías más de un día para otro.

En cambio alguien que se base en:
carnes
pescados
frutas
verduras
huevos
frutos secos

Si de un día para otro le dices que aumente su ingesta en 1000 calorías seguramente le resulte imposible.

Empieze por comerse un conejo entero y 4 manzanas de una tacada a ver si es capaz.

Haga la prueba

Y por favor, ponga lo que comían su madre y hermana.

El día que aprenda usted algo sobre la insulina, la hiperinsulinemia, pq aumenta, que es la glucosa, qué alimentos se transforman en glucosa, que es el glucagón... tendrá más de media vida ganada.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Obviamente no soy un esperto en diabetes como ese señor, seguramente mas que la media dado que mi padre y mi hna mayor son diabéticos se un poquito mas que la media, pero a lo que vamos, cualquier dieta te va a decir que dejar la comida basura y comer sano es lo que hay que hacer, pero mi experiencia es que solo hay una dieta yves CAMBIAR HABITOS, si quemas 1500 come sano y 1400 , por narices adelgazas, o come 1500 y consume 1600, no hay milagros, es matematica y nadie que coma 10c y consuma 11 engorda.*



El cuerpo es cualquier cosa menos matemática, un cambio en alguna hormona como la testosterona, estrógeno, insulina, tiroides, cortisol, etc etc puede hacer que engordes o adelgaces. Un cambio en cosas como el sodio o el potasio puede hacer que engordes o adelgaces.

Después están los porcentajes de cada nutriente, no es lo mismo 1500 Kc con un porcentaje de C 50 P 25 Gr 25 que uno de C 50 P 25 Gr 25

Lo de contar calorías es una pérdida de tiempo que solo sirve como curiosidad y para que vivan de ellos montones de nutricionistas. Para adelgazar o engordar lo que se hacen es variaciones en los nutrientes y tomarlos en los momentos adecuados.

Hay muchísima gente en la sociedad occidental comiendo muy poco, pasando hambre y que no adelgazan o siguen engordando y es por diversas razones, normalmente porque ralentizan su metabolismo y porque vuelven loco su nivel natural de hormonas.

Para adelgazar no se debe comer *MENOS* sino comer *MEJOR* que son dos cosas bastante diferentes.

Saludos.


----------



## kilipdg (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Caballero, en este universo la termodinamica nos afecta, y le puedo asegurar, que salvo casos raros o enfermedades cuando se engorda lo que hay que hacer es comer menos y hacer mas ejercicios, no un master sobre la insulina.



Si te hubieras molestado en leer el hilo en un buen % de las páginas, te habrías dado cuenta de que yo comiendo un entrecot de medio kilo con ensalada variada, y a la noche cenando panceta con alioli y brocoli perdí al día siguente casi 1 kilo.

En 3 meses comiendo hasta artarme y pecando los fines de semana he perdido 10 kilos, en este mismo hilo pongo fotos de muestra.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> El cuerpo es cualquier cosa menos matemática, un cambio en alguna hormona como la testosterona, estrógeno, insulina, tiroides, cortisol, etc etc puede hacer que engordes o adelgaces. Un cambio en cosas como el sodio o el potasio puede hacer que engordes o adelgaces.
> 
> Después están los porcentajes de cada nutriente, no es lo mismo 1500 Kc con un porcentaje de C 50 P 25 Gr 25 que uno de C 50 P 25 Gr 25
> 
> ...



Como antes le dije la verdad a medias es mentira, si uno engorda puede ser que coma mucho, mal y mil cosas mas, pero ke aseguro que aunque comas mal si hace deporte y gasta mas calorias de las que come adelgaza si o si, no estoy en contra de lo que se dice, pero no es mas sano comer bien, variado etc y hacer ejercicio abandonando el sedentarrismo que liarse con la insulina? 
Señores-as lo que hay es que llevar una vida sana y no coner basura, no hacer master en insulina.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Oct 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Oiga, ¿Pero usted se ha perdido lo de que la termodinámica NO SIRVE DE NADA para hacer dieta?
> 
> Lo que usted ha enunciado no es falso, sólo es *irrelevante*.
> 
> ...



Smiling no te esfuerces.

Cuando sacan "la termodinámica" no atienden a razones. 

Es como chocarse contra una pared.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Debería usted leer el blog del Dr. Fung y después volver a colgar su opinión. Creo sinceramente que después de leerlo esta habrá cambiado porque lo que es ese blog precisamente es un máster sobre la insulina y le hará ver las cosas de otra manera.
> Permítame insistir si además tiene hermana y padre diabéticos, solo por ellos creo que merece la pena leerlo. Por cierto, no da ninguna solución milagro, ahí solo encontrará sentido común. Eso sí, basado en el tratamiento hormonal de la obesidad y la diabetes (diabesity lo llama).



Mi padre no lo sabemos dado que nacio en el 14, pero mi hna nacio diabética


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Caballero, en este universo la termodinamica nos afecta, y le puedo asegurar, que salvo casos raros o enfermedades cuando se engorda lo que hay que hacer es comer menos y hacer mas ejercicios, no un master sobre la insulina.



Que sí, que nos afecta, claro.

También nos afecta la gravedad, que tiene mucha influencia sobre el peso corporal (ya sabe P = m·g), pero eso de poco nos sirve para adelgazar.

Se lo explico otra vez: si usted come menos y hace más ejercicio, lo que sucede es que paulatinamente su metabolismo basal se adapta para equilibrar la energía entrante y la saliente, con objeto de que usted no muera de inanición: es un mecanismo resiliente, o antifrágil, de supervivencia en periodos de escasez.

Porque sucede que la parte más importante del consumo energético de las personas, el metabolismo basal, no es constante sino que está guiado por un complejo equilibrio adaptativo de carácter *hormonal*.

Si usted come menos y se mueve más, su cuerpo reacciona reduciendo el consumo basal para alcanzar el equilibrio. Y además, segrega una serie de hormonas (como la grelina) que le instan a comer más, mientras envía mensajes (como el frío sempiterno que sienten los subalimentados, o la fatiga crónica) de que debería usted moverse menos.

Es cierto que cuando uno come menos y se mueve más adelgaza: todas las dietas funcionan. Porque el cuerpo tarda en adaptarse al cambio (esa pérdida de peso inicial tan conocida), y porque un cambio de hábitos también modifica hasta cierto punto la homeostasis del cuerpo (al comer menos, está usted segregando menos insulina. Al hacer más ejercicio, está mejorando su sensibilidad a la insulina), pero dicho cambio es único, no sostenido.

Es decir, para un nivel dado de alimentación y ejercicio, el peso de equilibrio es también dado (_caeteris paribus_), y una vez se alcanza no se adelgaza más.

Sobre si para adelgazar hay que comer menos y moverse más, recojo la reflexión del Dr. Fung: si es tan sencillo como eso *¿Por qué el 99% de las dietas fracasan?*

*¿No será que el problema es un poco más complejo?*

CAVEAT: una dieta y un poco de ejercicio están bien para perder los tres o cuatro kilitos del verano (y aun así, según y como). Cuando tienes que sacudirte 17 kg (como ha hecho un servidor este verano), igual necesitas saber más sobre cómo funciona tu cuerpo, en lugar de *extrapolar* (receta casi segura para el fracaso, como sabrán aquellos con formación científica) la curva a medio y largo plazo a partir de datos a corto.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 12:13 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> Mi padre no lo sabemos dado que nacio en el 14, pero mi hna nacio diabética



Otro caveat: no hay que confundir la diabetes tipo 1, causada por *insuficiente producción de insulina* por tener un páncreas defectuoso o un sistema inmune que lo ataca, con la diabetes tipo 2, en la que el problema no es la producción de insulina, sino que ésta no tiene la efectividad deseada.

Si su hermana nació diabética, con casi total seguridad su diabetes es tipo 1, y toda la vaina del control de la sensibilidad a la insulina le afecta de una forma totalmente diferente.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Oct 2016)

No os esforcéis.
Estamos delante de un caso de una persona que tiene diabetes en casa, pero que sabe perfectamente como evitarla.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Que sí, que nos afecta, claro.
> 
> También nos afecta la gravedad, que tiene mucha influencia sobre el peso corporal (ya sabe P = m·g), pero eso de poco nos sirve para adelgazar.
> 
> ...



Ese es el engaño de ese señor, UNA DIETA SANA Y EJERCICIO y no hace falta adelgazar, ni mirar la insulina ni contar calorias, si vd cree que va a swguir delgado y llegar a viejo a base de comer chuletones y ensalada es que no sabe nada.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Oct 2016)

Defina usted "dieta sana", pq seguro que diferimos mucho.




PD : chuletones y ensalada es algo que venimos comiendo durante millones de años (en un formato u otro). Pero a ver con que nos sorprende usted como dieta sana. Y por favor, no nos venga con el mantra de: hay que comer de todo pero poco.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

Comer de todo menos la comida basura y si apetece esta con moderacion absoluta.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Comer de todo menos la comida basura y si apetece esta con moderacion absoluta.



Defina usted comida basura.

Yogur danone es basura? Las galletas con el sello de la asociacion española de pediatras, es comida basura? El pan/cereal blanco es basura? Aquarius es basura?

Carne y ensalada es basura?
Nos moderamos con la coca cola? Y con los huevos también?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Oct 2016)

Mi monitor del gimnasio me dijo el otro día que el azúcar es el motor del cerebro y que no se puede estar sin apenas azúcar y menos haciendo ejercicio. :: Qué equivocada está aún la gente...:ouch:
Curiosamente varios de los que estábamos allí le dijimos que no tomábamos pan, ni pasta, ni nada que llevase azúcar añadido, que sólo los hidratos de la verdura, hortalizas, legumbres...y que mucha proteína (pescado, carne, huevos) y se quedó así :: y dice...¿cómo aguantáis??::


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

No, los yogures no son basura, las galletas si no son caseras si, el pan con moderacion y tooodo con moderacion, hasta el ejercicio.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> No, los yogures no son basura, las galletas si no son caseras si, el pan con moderacion y tooodo con moderacion, hasta el ejercicio.



Una raya de coca tb con moderación imagino.

yogur: danone, de cooperativa.... Léase la etiqueta de un yogur de supermercado así sabrá la mierda que le entra por la boca.
Tooooooooooooooodo con moderación. Esta es la causa actual de la obesidad y la diabetes. 

Coca cola con moderación
Galletas con moderación (aunque sean caseras están hechas de harina y azúcar)
Danoninos con moderación
Pan con moderación
Snacks con moderación.

Y me sobran 10 kilos. Que raro....si yo como con moderación....

Hágase un favor y a su familia: leáse el blog de Jason Fung y luego venga aquí y debatiramos amistosamente sobre las dudas que tenga.
Y se lo digo de verdad.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

Señor, a mi no me sobra nada, el de la dieta y que lee a ese señor es usted, si me apetece una cocacola la bebo y si me apetece un plato de pasta lo como,lo que no hago es comer a base de chuletones ni beber a base de colas, insisto, no creo que me valla usted a discutir que si lleva una vida sana, y come de una manera normal evitando lo que ya TODOS sabemos que es lo que debemos tomar poco o nada (refeescos, comidas tipo industrial, etc). Vamos a. Engordar de una manera exponencial hasta absorber el sol.

Fuera aparte que insisto, segun los libros yo deberia pesar 15 kilos menos , en serio qie no es asi, ni quiero tener tableta ni me gudtan las mujeres delgadas, como de todo y quiza dwspues de navidad engordo 3-5 kilos que pierdo en enero sin analizar mi insulina.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Una raya de coca tb con moderación imagino.
> 
> yogur: danone, de cooperativa....* Léase la etiqueta de un yogur de supermercado así sabrá la mierda que le entra por la boca.*
> Tooooooooooooooodo con moderación. Esta es la causa actual de la obesidad y la diabetes.
> ...



¿El natural también?? ::ienso: Yo tomo desde hace meses y me va de lujo para el estómago.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿El natural también?? ::ienso: Yo tomo desde hace meses y me va de lujo para el estómago.



A ver, el titulo del post es comer menos azu ar y harina y esa es la solucion para el que coma eso de mas, la unica solucion es llevar una vida sana y aceptar que no todos somos como ronaldo, ni tenemos su edad.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Como antes le dije la verdad a medias es mentira, si uno engorda puede ser que coma mucho, mal y mil cosas mas, pero ke aseguro que aunque comas mal si hace deporte y gasta mas calorias de las que come adelgaza si o si, no estoy en contra de lo que se dice, pero no es mas sano comer bien, variado etc y hacer ejercicio abandonando el sedentarrismo que liarse con la insulina?
> Señores-as lo que hay es que llevar una vida sana y no coner basura, no hacer master en insulina.*



Las personas suelen engordar por tres motivos principales a saber y sin orden de causalidad:

1 - Basar su alimentación en productos muy procesados.
2 - Problemas hormonales.
3 - Retención de líquidos y/o inflamaciones por gases, alergias, etc etc.

Normalmente suelen estar mezcladas las tres osease comen mal desajustando las hormonas y también inflamándose y reteniendo líquidos, agravando cada vez más el problema. La pescadilla que se muerde la cola.

Por otra parte, cierto que el ejercicio puede adelgazar aunque comas mal.....hasta cierto punto. Depende mucho de la genética y también de la edad. Un chaval normalmente se puede inflar a comer procesados, hacer deporte y estar definido hasta que llega a adulto y haciendo lo mismo engorda sin parar.

La gente normalmente lo explica con el mantra "es que ya no soy un chaval y con los años el metabolismo se te ralentiza" cosa que es totalmente falsa. No es que el metabolismo se ralentice con la edad (al menos no tanto como cree la gente) sino que llevas tantos años desajustando tus hormonas que con la edad ya comienzas a pagar el precio por tu mala alimentación.

Si no cuidas nunca de tu testosterona, tus estrógenos, tu insulina ¿qué esperas que te vaya sucediendo al paso de los años? Que cada año que pase tendrás menos nivel de testosterona y probablemente más estrógenos y por lo tanto destrozado su equilibrio natural y también más resistencia a la insulina con los consiguientes problemas.

Esa es la "ralentización metábolica" que sufren la inmensa mayoría de gente cuando llegan sobre todo a los 40-50 que es cuando suele aparecer el organismo a cobrarte los excesos y no la de metabolismo basal que ese sigue más o menos igual si también le has cuidado o con unas modificaciones ínfimas.

Dicho esto, pones ejemplos muy típicos como que mi hermana con 50 años come lo que le apetece y no engorda con salud de hierro, mi abuelo fumaba 5 paquetes diarios y murió con 95 años, etc etc etc. No digo que no sea cierto pero son excepciones que confirman las reglas. Son muchísimos más los que han muerto prematuramente por culpa del tabaco que los abueletes que han llegado a los 90 fumando como carreteros, por poner un ejemplo.

Yo también te puedo poner ejemplos de un fakir comiendo cristales, bebiendo gasolina, tragándose una aguja de punto o el del forzudo creo que de León que se tumba, le pasa un autobús por encima y ni pestañea. Según tu teoría ya que ellos hacen esas cosas y no les sucede entonces todo el mundo podríamos por ejemplo comer cristales sin problemas. Tu planteamiento es absurdo porque simplemente son un mínimo de gente que ha nacido con un tipo de habilidad.

Aquí nos referimos a personas "normales y vulgares" como somos la inmensa mayoría de los seres humanos. Y a la inmensa mayoría de nosotros cosas como las drogas, el tabaco, azúcar, productos muy procesados y la sobrestimulación de la insulina entre otras muchas cosas nos perjudican seriamente la salud. Cuando más alejado estés de todo eso más probabilidades tendrás de llevar una vida sana.

Saludos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

A ver, si tienes razon, pero de verdad, las personas normales no cuidan los estrogenos, ni la testosteronas ni la insulina, eso lo hacen los que engordan por no llevar una dieta equilibrada o normal ybse dedican a comwr comida procesada o basura, en serio, hay que volver a la comida de verdad, ensaladas, pasta,carnes,pescado, pan, todo cabe pero todo con sentido comun e insisto, por mucho que te controles los niveles si uno tiene 5-10 kilos de mas no pasa nada, si se aparta de la comida mala, come con moderacion y hace ejercicio adelgaza para siempre y no engorda 15 kilos como en doctor kungfu.


----------



## Selected (14 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Una raya de coca tb con moderación imagino.
> 
> yogur: danone, de cooperativa.... Léase la etiqueta de un yogur de supermercado así sabrá la mierda que le entra por la boca.
> Tooooooooooooooodo con moderación. Esta es la causa actual de la obesidad y la diabetes.





Me imagino que el forero se refiere al yogurt natural.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *A ver, si tienes razon, pero de verdad, las personas normales no cuidan los estrogenos, ni la testosteronas ni la insulina, eso lo hacen los que engordan por no llevar una dieta equilibrada o normal ybse dedican a comwr comida procesada o basura, en serio, hay que volver a la comida de verdad, ensaladas, pasta,carnes,pescado, pan, todo cabe pero todo con sentido comun e insisto, por mucho que te controles los niveles si uno tiene 5-10 kilos de mas no pasa nada, si se aparta de la comida mala, come con moderacion y hace ejercicio adelgaza para siempre y no engorda 15 kilos como en doctor kungfu.*



En eso de que la gente "normal" no se cuida esas hormonas tienes toda la razón porque si lo hicieran cotidianamente las 31 empresas que forman *ASEMAC* (la asociación que aglutina a las empresas más importantes del sector de la panadería y pastelería) ya habrían ido hace tiempo a la quiebra más absoluta, hay muchos intereses económicos en juego y eso les importa bastante más que tu salud.

Del pan actual ya se ha hablado largo y tendido aquí, de ningún modo se le puede denominar alimento porque en realidad ya es una droga y funciona en el organismo como tal, está lleno de químicos y sustancias adictivas. Hasta 30 añadidos químicos (según el tipo) puede llevar el pan, nombraré solo algunos de los más comunes:

- *Azúcar* con sus diferentes denominaciones (dextrosa, polidextrosa, jarabe de maiz, jarabe de fructosa, etc etc)
- *Goma de xantana* sustancia bastante peligrosa para las embarazadas y recién nacidos y que además produce inflamaciones en los intestinos incluso en dosis muy bajas.
- *Antioxidantes Transgénicos con diferentes denominaciones* pueden producir mala absorción de ácidos grasos esenciales y se especula que podrían ser causa de agrancamiento de órganos como el hígado y los riñones.
- *Ortofosfato Monocálcico* corrector de la acidez que puede producir hiperactividad y problemas digestivos. Su consumo a largo plazo podría desequilibrar el calcio y el fósforo.
- Aceites baratos como el de palma o el de soja.

Y la pasta aunque mejor que el pan porque contiene en principio menos química también es un alimento procesado y refinado.

La pregunta es, con tanta química añadida con efectos peligrosos ¿como puedes llamar al pan alimento de verdad? ::

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Oct 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿El natural también?? ::ienso: Yo tomo desde hace meses y me va de lujo para el estómago.



Si es el típico yogur de super (danone....) es mierda directamente. Muchos de estos productos juegan con el hecho de no estar obligados a poner directamente "azúcar" a todo lo que sea azúcar. Como de azúcares hay de muchos tipos, y ponen de varios tipos, van poniendo los diferentes nombres, con lo cual, el producto parece que apenas haya azúcar cuando la realidad es que el primer ingrediente o el segundo, es azúcar de forma genérica. En la etiqueta, el orden de los ingredientes va de más a menos. Si tu ves la palabra "azúcar" en quinto lugar te dirás: "pues lleva poco azúcar y el primer ingrediente es un lácteo, así que p'alante". Pero si observas verás que además te pondrán: jarabe de arce, glucosa, fructosa, azúcar isomalt, sorbitol, manitol, aspartamo, edulcorantes sintéticos, acesulfama, ciclamato, dextrosa, xilitol... muchos de ellos camuflados bajo las siglas E-xxx
Si eres capaz de extraer los diferentes azúcares ahí puestos, verás que su suma, hace que un producto que debería ser lácteo en su totalidad, se convierte en azúcar en su mayoría. 

En cambio un yogur casero, de cooperativa, ecológico, llámalo como quieras, tiene:
lácteo, fermentos propios y poco más.

Te adjunto un par de fotos, aunque la "buena" es de Danone, pero para que veas la diferencia. Si sumamos la mierda del yogur Hacendando veremos que el azúcar, es el ingrediente número 1.














---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 18:10 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> Señor, a mi no me sobra nada, el de la dieta y que lee a ese señor es usted, si me apetece una cocacola la bebo y si me apetece un plato de pasta lo como,lo que no hago es comer a base de chuletones ni beber a base de colas, insisto, no creo que me valla usted a discutir que si lleva una vida sana, y come de una manera normal evitando lo que ya TODOS sabemos que es lo que debemos tomar poco o nada (refeescos, comidas tipo industrial, etc). Vamos a. Engordar de una manera exponencial hasta absorber el sol.
> 
> Fuera aparte que insisto, segun los libros yo deberia pesar 15 kilos menos , en serio qie no es asi, ni quiero tener tableta ni me gudtan las mujeres delgadas, como de todo y quiza dwspues de navidad engordo 3-5 kilos que pierdo en enero sin analizar mi insulina.



Claro. TODOS sabemos como comer correctamente. Por eso hay tantos obesos y diabéticos. Por eso tanta gente salta de dieta en dieta y va de especialista en especialista viendo 0 resultados. 
Y según tú mira que es fácil: COMA USTED SANO Y UN POCO DE TODO.

Qué fácil, eh?

No será, repito, que el concepto SANO, varía según la persona? PAra mi, la moderación es mala. Para mi, la harina es mala. Pero para mucha gente, la clave de todo es comer de todo con moderación y que la base sean las harinas.

Yo me dedico a esto y sabe usted cuantos clientes me vienen y me dicen:

- Yo ya como bien, pero a ver si me puede ayudar pq me sobran unos kilos. 
TODO EL MUNDO COME BIEN. Pero a la hora de la verdad tenemos sobrepeso y quintuplicamos la diabetes. 

"Yo ya sé como comer" me dicen. "PEro seré de metabolismo bajo o algo así, pq no adelgazo..."

No atinan en comprender que la coca cola con moderación, los bocadillos con moderación, las croquetas con moderación, las patatitas con moderación, son las culpables de su sobrepeso.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Señor, a mi no me sobra nada, el de la dieta y que lee a ese señor es usted, si me apetece una cocacola la bebo y si me apetece un plato de pasta lo como,lo que no hago es comer a base de chuletones ni beber a base de colas, insisto, no creo que me valla usted a discutir que si lleva una vida sana, y come de una manera normal evitando lo que ya TODOS sabemos que es lo que debemos tomar poco o nada (refeescos, comidas tipo industrial, etc). Vamos a. Engordar de una manera exponencial hasta absorber el sol.
> 
> Fuera aparte que insisto, segun los libros yo deberia pesar 15 kilos menos , en serio qie no es asi, ni quiero tener tableta ni me gudtan las mujeres delgadas, como de todo y quiza dwspues de navidad engordo 3-5 kilos que pierdo en enero sin analizar mi insulina.*



Si nadie pretende que cambies tu estilo de vida allá cada cual con su cuerpo, solo avisarte que si un día te viene una diabetes de adulto moderada o enfermedad cardiovascular moderada, etc etc, no busques muy lejos la causa ni lo achaques a que son cosas que suceden, a la intervención divina o a la generación espontánea.

Todas las cosas tienen su porqué, otra cosa es que desconozcamos su porqué, pero en estas cuestiones que nos atañen al hilo si lo vamos ya teniendo bastante claro quien es el culpable de la inmensa mayoría de plagas actuales como la diabetes de adulto.

Pero ya digo que allá cada cual y que siga con su moderación, yo con avisar ya he cumplido.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (14 Oct 2016)

Acabo de empezar con mi sistema según los análisis de ADN que me han dado que es básicamente lo que hacía nada de azúcar nada de trigo pero mayores nada de leche ni ningún derivado lácteo. A mayores no puedo tomar lechuga y alguna que otra fruta o verdura en cambio si puedo tomar pan de centeno y también maíz que salvo palomitas de maíz no sé cómo consumirlo. Por las mañanas tomo leche de almendras pero como no me gusta casi no tomo y después a media mañana una rebanada de pan de centeno integral de panadería de confianza; y a veces con un poco de chocolate sin leche ni azúcar y otras con un plátano. Comida: hoy guiso de verduras y carne. Cena: hoy sardinas en lata y pan de centeno; de postre uvas negras. (Blancas no puedo)
A ver q tal me funciona


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Nadie te dice que comas mierda procesada.
> Unos defienden una dieta vegetariana, otros defendemos que hincharse a grasas saturadas o practicar ayunos de tres días como se han llegado a decir aquí es una locura.



Dese una vuelta por el pubmed y vera que ningun estudio respalda el miedo a consumir grasas saturadas. Yo ya lo hice, para todo lo demas hagale caso a la OMS.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

A la hora de la verdad UN MÉDICO PROFESIONAL ha engordado 15 kilos para luego adelgazarlos y vender un libro , es un engañabobos, o usted cree que este tio era tonto y no sabia que iba a engordar, por que vamos caballero, que ya no somos niños y sabemos bien lo que hacemos, si usted quita cualquier elemento de una manera absoluta esta desiquilibrando su organismo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Ese es el engaño de ese señor, UNA DIETA SANA Y EJERCICIO y no hace falta adelgazar, ni mirar la insulina ni contar calorias, si vd cree que va a swguir delgado y llegar a viejo a base de comer chuletones y ensalada es que no sabe nada.



Sabe bastante más que usted, ¿por qué? porque ha leído y ha leído ciencia, y está al tanto de lo que estamos muchos aquí, y es que usted es uno más de los pobres timados de esta sociedad, siga así, muchos tienen yates gracias a gente como usted, todo está relacionado. Y lea amigo, lea, ya le han recomendado al doctor Fung, joder, léalo, no se va a herniar, se lo aseguro... Le habla uno que ha perdido 17kg comiendo como un homo sapiens, y le aseguro que no soy de hacer ejercicio más allá de alguna caminata, y no estoy fofo, me levanto por las mañanas y se me marcan las abdominales, antiguamente con horas de gimnasio y carbo a toneladas era imposible ver una abdominal... así que no me hable de termodinámica que me parto de la risa. Y se lo repito, lea, que no duele, de verdad.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *A la hora de la verdad UN MÉDICO PROFESIONAL ha engordado 15 kilos para luego adelgazarlos y vender un libro , es un engañabobos, o usted cree que este tio era tonto y no sabia que iba a engordar, por que vamos caballero, que ya no somos niños y sabemos bien lo que hacemos, si usted quita cualquier elemento de una manera absoluta esta desiquilibrando su organismo.*



Si por elementos te refieres a nutrientes ¿quien los está quitando? Porque al menos yo no quito ninguno, tomo carbohidratos, proteinas y grasas pero en la medida que los necesito para mi actividad diaria y cuando los necesito.

Lo que no hago es lo que hace la inmensa mayoría de la gente, levantarse y meterse al cuerpo un tazón de leche con cereales o bollería o tostadas, etc etc y después irme a una oficina a teclear en un ordenador o hacer cualquier tipo de trabajo que no me requiere ese tipo de energía. Porque ya se lo que me va a pasar con todos esos carbohidratos, pico de insulina para retirar toda esa glucosa. Y por una vez no me va a pasar nada pero es una y otra y otra y otra y otra más que se van todas acumulando hasta que pasa lo que ya sabemos que pasa.

O a media mañana un bocadillo con algún fiambre metido dentro porque es lo que toca a media mañana porque ya se lo que va a pasar. Y a mediodía un plato de pasta, arroz o patatas con algo de carne y un postre y después a descansar (otro buen pico de insulina a lo tonto) y por la tarde merendar algo suave como fruta sola (otro pico de insulina más suave pero otro pico a lo tonto) y por la noche nos acordamos de las verduritas y del pescadito para una cena muy frugal porque hay que cenar suave para no engordar. Y al otro día te levantas con el hambre de un dinosaurio y otra vez vuelta a comenzar.

Eso es un sinsentido se mire por donde se mire y no tener ni idea de lo que es nutrición y como funciona el organismo humano.

Saludos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si por elementos te refieres a nutrientes ¿quien los está quitando? Porque al menos yo no quito ninguno, tomo carbohidratos, proteinas y grasas pero en la medida que los necesito para mi actividad diaria y cuando los necesito.
> 
> Lo que no hago es lo que hace la inmensa mayoría de la gente, levantarse y meterse al cuerpo un tazón de leche con cereales o bollería o tostadas, etc etc y después irme a una oficina a teclear en un ordenador o hacer cualquier tipo de trabajo que no me requiere ese tipo de energía. Porque ya se lo que me va a pasar con todos esos carbohidratos, pico de insulina para retirar toda esa glucosa. Y por una vez no me va a pasar nada pero es una y otra y otra y otra y otra más que se van todas acumulando hasta que pasa lo que ya sabemos que pasa.
> 
> ...



Estoi totalmente de acuerdo, la gente que come asi, o gasta un millon de calorias o engorda, pero de verdad, en mi humilde opinion no tenemos que prescindir de nada que nos guste, simplemente si sabemos que no nos sienta bien, reducir su dosis, y le puedo asegurar quw TODO en exceso es malo,el pan, la cquee y la fruta , bueno el sexo no lo se.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 21:23 ----------

Por cierto, nada mas levantarme cargue 25.000 kg de leche a mi camion y los descague en el corte ingles, con una traspaleta de mano, he quemado de sobra el desayuno que fue de un cafe con sacarinas, se lo aseguro.


----------



## barborico (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> A la hora de la verdad UN MÉDICO PROFESIONAL ha engordado 15 kilos para luego adelgazarlos y vender un libro , es un engañabobos, o usted cree que este tio era tonto y no sabia que iba a engordar, por que vamos caballero, que ya no somos niños y sabemos bien lo que hacemos, si usted quita cualquier elemento de una manera absoluta esta desiquilibrando su organismo.



A ver si lo entiendes así:

¿Esto te lo comerías crudo?






¿No, verdad? 
Cuando en este hilo se habla de alimentos procesados se incluye la harina de trigo, aunque seas tu mismo el que la haya recolectado, separado la paja del grano y molido con molino de piedra al estilo tradicional.

La harina de trigo contiene antinutrientes:
Antinutriente - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


> Los antinutrientes son compuestos naturales o sintéticos que interfieren con la absorción de nutrientes.



Notese la palabra natural. Que algo sea natural no significa que sea bueno. Pero sigamos.







Esto es la densidad nutricional de los principales carbohidratos.
Cito de Los mejores carbohidratos, y por qué el índice glucémico no es tan importante (excelente artículo, recomiendo su lectura)


> En la naturaleza no existen carbohidratos con densidades mayores al 25%, mientras que los carbohidratos modernos, como pastas, harinas o azúcares, alcanzan densidades del 60-80%.
> 
> La densidad está relacionada con la estructura del carbohidrato. Los que encontramos en la naturaleza son celulares, donde el carbohidrato se encuentra confinado entre las paredes de dichas células, y permanece así incluso después de la cocción. Hablamos de vegetales, frutas y tubérculos.
> 
> ...


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2016)

Anda que lo que hay que leer, ahora resulta que un paleolítico que moria a los veintipocos no tenia la caries de un anciano, pues logico, ni yo a los 20 pero sigan sigan, que desde atkins hasta la dieta de la sopa de cebolla no hay gente que se forra gracias a dietas desequilibrantes.


----------



## rush81 (14 Oct 2016)

Ahora en la sexta especial sobre alimentacion y que hace adictivo a ciertos alimentos: grasa, azúcar y sal.

Venga, noche burbujista!

---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 23:10 ----------

Sale la paleodieta en accion


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Estoi totalmente de acuerdo, la gente que come asi, o gasta un millon de calorias o engorda, pero de verdad, en mi humilde opinion no tenemos que prescindir de nada que nos guste, simplemente si sabemos que no nos sienta bien, reducir su dosis, y le puedo asegurar quw TODO en exceso es malo,el pan, la cquee y la fruta , bueno el sexo no lo se.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 21:23 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, nada mas levantarme cargue 25.000 kg de leche a mi camion y los descague en el corte ingles, con una traspaleta de mano, he quemado de sobra el desayuno que fue de un cafe con sacarinas, se lo aseguro.



Es que está usted en las antípodas de tener siquiera una lucecita de razón. "Todo en exceso es malo" ¿de verdad? Ha probado a comer salmón a la plancha en exceso???? Ya se lo digo yo, es imposible, porque es un alimento, auténtico, y su cuerpo le avisa convenientemente de cuando está saciado, ergo alimentado y nutrido... ¿a qué no ocurre lo mismo con otros pseudoalimentos que además nos exigen otra toma cada dos horas? Vaya comer varias veces, justo lo que nos dice la industria, qué casualidad, qué buenos son... se lo repito: estudie, no mata!

---------- Post added 15-oct-2016 at 00:06 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> Anda que lo que hay que leer, ahora resulta que un paleolítico que moria a los veintipocos no tenia la caries de un anciano, pues logico, ni yo a los 20 pero sigan sigan, que desde atkins hasta la dieta de la sopa de cebolla no hay gente que se forra gracias a dietas desequilibrantes.



Le leo y lo hago con lástima, en serio. Va muy perdido. No voy a entrar con lo de morir joven en el,paleolítico tantas veces rebatido aquí, lea el hilo e intente diferenciar edad de muerte con esperanza de vida, etc... es fácil.

Y ahora con lo de dieta equilibrada y variada... ¿porque no le damos a ninguna especie animal una dieta variada para que no les falte de nada y al homo sapiens que es otro animal sí se la damos y resulta ser el animal que engorda y desarrolla enfermedades autoinmunes como diabetes? 

Es sencillo, a un ave como tiene buche le da grano, a un bovino como tiene cinco estómagos le da hierba y a un león le da carne... ¿o le daría tofu a un león para que tuviera una dieta equilibrada? Y llegados a este punto no me resisto a poner al León de Futurama, que a este paso se va a convertir en la mascota del hilo:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n0QSVOE0HRg/url


----------



## zapatitos (15 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Estoi totalmente de acuerdo, la gente que come asi, o gasta un millon de calorias o engorda, pero de verdad, en mi humilde opinion no tenemos que prescindir de nada que nos guste, simplemente si sabemos que no nos sienta bien, reducir su dosis, y le puedo asegurar quw TODO en exceso es malo,el pan, la cquee y la fruta , bueno el sexo no lo se.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 21:23 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, nada mas levantarme cargue 25.000 kg de leche a mi camion y los descague en el corte ingles, con una traspaleta de mano, he quemado de sobra el desayuno que fue de un cafe con sacarinas, se lo aseguro.*



Que sigues sin enterarte, no se trata de gastar más o menos calorías ni de comer lo que te guste o no sino de darle a tu cuerpo lo que necesita en cada momento.

Jamás se os ocurriría echarle un combustible que no es el suyo a vuestro coche o lavar vuestra ropa con un detergente no adecuado pero a vuestro organismo no dudais en echarle cualquier porquería. Cuidais más de vuestro coche, de vuestros muebles y de vuestra ropa que de vuestro propio cuerpo, en serio que jamás entenderé a la especie humana.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2016 at 03:28 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Anda que lo que hay que leer, ahora resulta que un paleolítico que moria a los veintipocos no tenia la caries de un anciano, pues logico, ni yo a los 20 pero sigan sigan, que desde atkins hasta la dieta de la sopa de cebolla no hay gente que se forra gracias a dietas desequilibrantes.*



Tiene bemoles que me digan que sigo una dieta desequilibrante cuando como en un día más verduras que la inmensa mayoría de la gente en dos semanas, como carne, huevos, frutas, frutos secos, pescado, aceite de oliva y cuando entreno añado algo de miel, copos de avena o un poco de leche en polvo y similares. Y lo hago hasta en Navidad y no porque sea un talibán sino porque no me apetece comer otra cosa, huelo una pizza o el pan y me entran naúseas y ya no digo con el turrón y el mazapán. Mis únicos "pecados" son la tortilla de patatas, unas croquetas caseras que hace mi parienta y la paella (que todas las semanas cae alguna) que casi ni son pecados así que figúrate.

No me falta ningún nutriente pero soy yo el que vive en desequilibrio y solo es porque detesto el pan y demás cosas a las que vivís completamente enganchados. Os habeis dejado rellenar el cerebro de pan y así os va, cada día con más enfermedades que antes practicamente ni existían.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que sigues sin enterarte, no se trata de gastar más o menos calorías ni de comer lo que te guste o no sino de darle a tu cuerpo lo que necesita en cada momento.
> 
> Jamás se os ocurriría echarle un combustible que no es el suyo a vuestro coche o lavar vuestra ropa con un detergente no adecuado pero a vuestro organismo no dudais en echarle cualquier porquería. Cuidais más de vuestro coche, de vuestros muebles y de vuestra ropa que de vuestro propio cuerpo, en serio que jamás entenderé a la especie humana.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente para la industria alimentaria el tinglao esta tan bien montado que 600 paginas de hilo cantando las verdades del barquero nunca van a ser suficientes para que la mayoria de la poblacion deje de comer sus mierdas.

Digo afortunadamente porque nuestra economia esta asi montada. Nuestro hamijo creyente no podria descargar sus 24.000 kilos de leche porque mucha gente se daria cuenta del daño que le hace, y otro dia serian 20.000 panecillos de hamburguesa. 

Esos productos se seguiran vendiendo siempre, aunque lo deseable seria que fuese en mucha menor cantidad por una cuestion de salud publica.

Tenemos mantras para rato tipo 'comer con moderacion' y 'tomar menos calorias', y despues de 600 paginas me da por pensar que algunos que entran a repetir los mantras tienen algun interes personal en qur no se olviden.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Oct 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> La única pega que le veo a este estilo de alimentación, que por otra parte me parece estupendo, es el precio. Porque ¡ay!, no es lo mismo un kilo de arroz o pasta con el que se sacan un montón de raciones que un kilo de solomillo. Yo intento tirar bastante de legumbres porque soy pobre, y de carnes y pescados económicos (cerdo, pollo, sardinas, merluza...).



Todo es relativo.
Te puedes hinchar a verduras y ensaladas y te sale igual de caro que comer pasta o arroz. Y nutritivamente saldrás ganando.

Y hay carnes, pescados, mariscos, que siendo de calidad, no suben mucho de precio. 

Cada uno tiene su presupuesto pero yo si en algo no escatimo es en comida. A mi no me viene de 50 euros. Eso sí, no pago hipoteca ni coche. Y si un día me compro uno, será de segunda o tercera mano. Es cuestión de prioridades.

Yo ahora compro alimentos de mas calidad (huevos ecos, carnes de animales de pasto...). Pero tb es verdad que me ahorrado dinero en comidas mierdas, desayunos y meriendas de mala calidad: cereales de todo tipo, panes, bollería.... Ahora no es que desayune o meriende distinto, es que no desayuno ni meriendo. Hago 2 buenas comidas. Hace 10-15 años se me giraba la pinza y a la hora de la merienda me podía comer una bolsa de chuches y un croissant y un donuts (3-4 euros). A eso, súmale lo que podía tomar para desayunar (zumo de brick, galletitas/kellog's, fruta...). Ahora ayuno. 
O sea, me puedo ahorrar perfectamente 5 euros al día, por dejar de comer entre horas.

A cambio, es verdad que la carne, pescado que consumo es más cara. Y tenemos que añadir ghee, aceite de coco, aguacates... que no son baratos.

En definitiva, me gasto algo más en comida, pero la diferencia no es tanto como parece.

Y luego está la otra parte: 0 visitas el médico, 0 visitas al dentista, 0 euros gastados en medicamentos... 0 dinero gastado + 0 dolores físicos.
Compensa? Para mi, sí. 
Cuando salgas de fiesta, evita hacer ese último cubata o ahorra ese taxi de 10 euros por hacer un trayecto que podrías hacer a pie en media horita.
Eso es lo que te permitirá comprar huevos de buena calidad o un buen trozo de carne.

Hace 13 años visité al dentista por ultima vez: me tapó 6 caries y ya puestos me hizo una limpieza bucal. Más de 300 euros gastados. 

El dinero te lo vas a gastar igual. Sólo tienes que decidir en qué lo vas a gastar exactamente.


----------



## miandohe (15 Oct 2016)

Y que opinais de tomar Metformina??


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Oct 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> La única pega que le veo a este estilo de alimentación, que por otra parte me parece estupendo, es el precio. Porque ¡ay!, no es lo mismo un kilo de arroz o pasta con el que se sacan un montón de raciones que un kilo de solomillo. Yo intento tirar bastante de legumbres porque soy pobre, y de carnes y pescados económicos (cerdo, pollo, sardinas, merluza...).



Peaso tocino ibérico de bellota del Carrefour: 1,60€... Vamos que tampoco es para tanto, ahora que quiere usted un entrecot de Kobe, entonces sí, a pagar una pasta... todo es relativo.
Luego están los que se quejan de que no tienen dinero y se van a un italiano a comerse unos espaguetti a 10 euros el plato, algo que no ha costado ni un euro metiendo sueldos e impuestos... Nunca entenderé porqué la gente se deja timar en los italianos...

Y luego lo que dice Rauxa, un brócoli te cuesta 0,99€ y mantequilla ecológica la compro a 1,99€ en el Aldi, y cuando los mezclo veo las estrellas y me zampo el brócoli enterito (añadir sal marina y pimienta)... ¿caro? para nada, échele imaginación y ya está.


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Oct 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> La única pega que le veo a este estilo de alimentación, que por otra parte me parece estupendo, es el precio. Porque ¡ay!, no es lo mismo un kilo de arroz o pasta con el que se sacan un montón de raciones que un kilo de solomillo. Yo intento tirar bastante de legumbres porque soy pobre, y de carnes y pescados económicos (cerdo, pollo, sardinas, merluza...).



El problema de ese kilo de pasta es que cuando te comes un plato de pasta y crees que has comido y piensas que eres un mago de las finanzas porque te ha costado na y menos, al cabo de media hora estas que te mueres de hambre, y como es lógico y normal, la gente empieza a picotear de aquí, de allá,... Y al final te sale por un pico el platico pasta mada mas que por las mierdas del picoteo de después para quitarte el hambre que te genera el platico macarrones con pan


----------



## merkawoman (16 Oct 2016)

Parece ser que el dr.Fung ha sacado nuevo libro:

La Guía Completa para el Ayuno


----------



## Indignado (16 Oct 2016)

Feliz día del pan :XX:


----------



## Cormac (16 Oct 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> PNunca entenderé porqué la gente se deja timar en los italianos...



Tú el italiano mas cercano que has visto ha sido el telepizza.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2016 at 22:44 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Dese una vuelta por el pubmed y vera que ningun estudio respalda el miedo a consumir grasas saturadas. Yo ya lo hice, para todo lo demas hagale caso a la OMS.



A la primera. Para todo lo demás hágale caso al primer iluminado bloguero que se encuentre.
Información sobre las grasas saturadas: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica

Por lo demás, repito que se puede adelgazar hasta comiendo golosinas, eso está claro. El OP del hilo no ha descubierto nada. El doctor Atkins se hizo millonario con una dieta que era efectiva, pero que te destruía a largo plazo.
No me vale con lo de que: Mira! Porqué hay cada día mas gordos? Pues muy fácil, porque si miráis a vuestro alrededor la gente no come bien. Qué oferta hay en los bares? Qué compra la gente cuando estáis esperando en la cola del supermercado? La gente come fatal.
Soy el primero que dice que lo de "hay que comer de todo" no es así, y que la comida cuanto menos procesada mejor. Hay gente en este hilo, que tramposamente para defender la dieta que él hace, lo usa para defender su tesis.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Tú el italiano mas cercano que has visto ha sido el telepizza.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2016 at 22:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Ilimíname con esos restaurantes italianos donde según tú no dan pasta en su carta, anda venga...:XX::XX:


----------



## Cormac (16 Oct 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ilimíname con esos restaurantes italianos donde según tú no dan pasta en su carta, anda venga...:XX::XX:



De verdad, yo creo que te falta un viernes. No te enteras de nada, macho. 
¿En qué parte he dicho que no den pasta?
En cualquier italiano decente se puede comer cosas donde no den pasta, no digo que sólo se puede comer pasta. Te quieres reír y no dejas de hacer el ridículo.

¿Y para qué incluyes en mi mensaje el muñequito de la risa ¿:XX:? ¿sino lo había puesto yo?


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Oct 2016)

Despues de leer que la gente qie sigue esta "dieta" antes comia 3 donuts,un paquete de golosinas y un bocadillo para desayunar solo puedo decir que los entiendo y que sigan con esta dieta que mejoraran y yo me comete un plato de pasta cuando me apetezca.

Pido perdon por la escritura pero estoy con el móvil y tengo dedacos.


----------



## Cormac (16 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tiene bemoles que me digan que sigo una dieta desequilibrante cuando como en un día más verduras que la inmensa mayoría de la gente en dos semanas, como carne, huevos, frutas, frutos secos, pescado, aceite de oliva y cuando entreno añado algo de miel, copos de avena o un poco de leche en polvo y similares. Y lo hago hasta en Navidad y no porque sea un talibán sino porque no me apetece comer otra cosa, huelo una pizza o el pan y me entran naúseas y ya no digo con el turrón y el mazapán. Mis únicos "pecados" son la tortilla de patatas, unas croquetas caseras que hace mi parienta y la paella (que todas las semanas cae alguna) que casi ni son pecados así que figúrate.
> 
> No me falta ningún nutriente pero soy yo el que vive en desequilibrio y solo es porque detesto el pan y demás cosas a las que vivís completamente enganchados. Os habeis dejado rellenar el cerebro de pan y así os va, cada día con más enfermedades que antes practicamente ni existían.
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente, comes muchísimo mejor que la gran mayoría de la ciudadanía, no has descubierto nada nuevo. Con sólo quitar el azúcar donde lógicamente se incluyen los turrones y mazapán, pizzas, coca-colas, cervezas, etc... y tener como base la verdura ya comes bien. Si además intentas en la medida de lo posible de comer lo mas natural y menos procesado posible, ni te digo. Nadie te dice lo contrario.
Simplemente todavía podrías comer mejor.
En éste hilo o en el otro de alimentación de Consumo Responsable me ha llamado la atención, como evitando algunos alimentos, dicen he comido atún, cuando es un pez que está hasta prohibido a niños menores de 12 años y embarazadas por el mercurio que lleva. Pero hoyga! que lo importante es evitar el arroz o los garbanzos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> De verdad, yo creo que te falta un viernes. No te enteras de nada, macho.
> ¿En qué parte he dicho que no den pasta?
> En cualquier italiano decente se puede comer cosas donde no den pasta, no digo que sólo se puede comer pasta. Te quieres reír y no dejas de hacer el ridículo.
> 
> ¿Y para qué incluyes en mi mensaje el muñequito de la risa ¿:XX:? ¿sino lo había puesto yo?



A ver chaval que no te enteras o sí, pero resulta que te gusta tocar los cojones, ya te he dicho que vas a tener que cerrar la panadería de todas formas.

Yo he hablado de los que se piden espaguettis en los italianos, qué cojones me importa a mí que existan otros platos, no he hablado de los que se piden osobuco no, sino de los que piden pasta y me sales con que no he visto un italiano en mi vida, como si fuera irracional que alguien se pidiera unos espaguettis en un italiano... ¿eres tonto o te faltó oxígeno al nacer? mira que te gusta que te dejen en ridículo aquí, ¿cuántas van ya?


----------



## Trustno1 (17 Oct 2016)

Haya paz, una pizza se puede comer uno, eso sí, artesana, natural y hecha en casa. La masa: integral o de trigo sarraceno, y de ingredientes los que apetezca.

Hoy en mi caso ha sido de tomate rallado, queso de oveja viejo, queso de cabra, tomate natural a tiras, orégano y, en el último momento, rúcula. Buenísima. 

También debo decir que una pizza en casa cae de uvas a peras y que la pasta de trigo comercial (o incluso sin ser comercial) ya no me atrae ni me apetece. Ahora soy más de legumbres, patata, cous - cous.


----------



## Cormac (17 Oct 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A ver chaval que no te enteras o sí, pero resulta que te gusta tocar los cojones, ya te he dicho que vas a tener que cerrar la panadería de todas formas.
> 
> Yo he hablado de los que se piden espaguettis en los italianos, qué cojones me importa a mí que existan otros platos, no he hablado de los que se piden osobuco no, sino de los que piden pasta y me sales con que no he visto un italiano en mi vida, como si fuera irracional que alguien se pidiera unos espaguettis en un italiano... ¿eres tonto o te faltó oxígeno al nacer? mira que te gusta que te dejen en ridículo aquí, ¿cuántas van ya?



La.única panadería que tengo es la panificadora que me compré en el Lidl para hacerme el pan yo mismo, así que no veas fantasmas.
Te has comido un owned como una catedral y me vienes con ese.lenguaje macarrilla insultando a diestro y siniestro. 
Así que deja de hacer la risa, e intenta argumentar sin insultar, que ponerse chulo a través de un ordenador no tiene ningún mérito, ni me apetece ponerme a tu nivel.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La.única panadería que tengo es la panificadora que me compré en el Lidl para hacerme el pan yo mismo, así que no veas fantasmas.
> Te has comido un owned como una catedral y me vienes con ese.lenguaje macarrilla insultando a diestro y siniestro.
> Así que deja de hacer la risa, e intenta argumentar sin insultar, que ponerse chulo a través de un ordenador no tiene ningún mérito, ni me apetece ponerme a tu nivel.



¿Pero donde cojones está el owned mamarracho? te digo que la gente come espaguetti en los italianos y me sales con "tú no has visto un italiano en tu vida", ¿y qué pollas comen en los italianos según tú? y no me salgas conque también hay otras cosas que no son pasta, que ya sabemos que te puedes comer un osobuco pero yo hablaba de lo caros que son los espaguetti en los italianos en relación a lo que cuesta la materia prima, que pareces retarded!!!::

owned dice, habló de putas la tacones!:bla:


----------



## Cormac (17 Oct 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Pero donde cojones está el owned mamarracho? te digo que la gente come espaguetti en los italianos y me sales con "tú no has visto un italiano en tu vida", ¿y qué pollas comen en los italianos según tú? y no me salgas conque también hay otras cosas que no son pasta, que ya sabemos que te puedes comer un osobuco pero yo hablaba de lo caros que son los espaguetti en los italianos en relación a lo que cuesta la materia prima, que pareces retarded!!!::
> 
> owned dice, habló de putas la tacones!:bla:



Todavía estoy esperando que me digas que jamón serrano envasado a precio accesible en un supermercado sin azúcar como es El Pozo. Otro owned bien calentito que te comiste.
Te comes owneds a patadas, y ya te digo que te dejes los insultos y la violencia para tú familia, que a través de un nick y desde el anonimato es de cobardes.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Ese es el engaño de ese señor, UNA DIETA SANA Y EJERCICIO y no hace falta adelgazar, ni mirar la insulina ni contar calorias, si vd cree que va a swguir delgado y llegar a viejo a base de comer chuletones y ensalada es que no sabe nada.



No es que vaya a seguir delgado, es que *he adelgazado 17 kg* comiendo básicamente panceta, tocino, chorizo, carne, huevos, aceite, mantequilla, etc.
y no sólo he adelgazado: es que el 80-90% del peso perdido ha sido grasa.

También le diré que si tenía 17 kg que perder no era porque no supiera comer (para un valor dado de saber comer, en concreto, el suyo), sino porque:

a) El "saber comer" tradicional, en conjunción con las trapacerías de la industria alimentaria (que nos cambia alimentos tradicionales del "saber comer" por mierda pura y sin cortar) ha causado que desde los 70 se haya disparado el número de obesos. Y no, no es que comamos peor (o no sólo), porque el crecimiento es tan apabullante que no se puede achacar únicamente a que "la gente come mal": siempre ha habido gente que "come mal", siempre ha habido gordos, pero nunca en tan disparatada proporción. *Algo ha cambiado*

b) He estado sometido de forma intermitente a tratamientos con corticoides durante los últimos 20 años (o así) de mi vida, cosa que por si no lo sabe influye (y no poco) en el peso corporal.

c) Como consecuencia de lo anterior, me sé de pe a pa TODAS LAS TEORÍAS SOBRE CONTROL DE PESO QUE *NO FUNCIONAN*. Y no que no me funcionan a mí, sino que no le funcionan al 99% de los que de verdad tienen que adelgazar seriamente, no siempre por comer mal. No es que el Dr. Fung haya engañado a un gordo que buscaba un camino fácil para seguir zampando sentado en el sofá, es que *por fin me ha contado algo que tiene sentido y que funciona*

Por lo demás, no, la gente normal no necesita controlar su insulina, ni aprender sobre el metabolismo y los equilibrios hormonales, ni tampoco integrar en derivadas parciales o pilotar aviones.

Pero si quieres ser piloto, más te vale aprender cómo funciona un avión. Y si quieres "pilotar" tu composición corporal, más te vale aprender cómo funciona tu cuerpo.



InKilinaTor dijo:


> A la hora de la verdad UN MÉDICO PROFESIONAL ha engordado 15 kilos para luego adelgazarlos y vender un libro , es un engañabobos, o usted cree que este tio era tonto y no sabia que iba a engordar, por que vamos caballero, que ya no somos niños y sabemos bien lo que hacemos, si usted quita cualquier elemento de una manera absoluta esta desiquilibrando su organismo.



Eso se lo ha inventado usted. Este señor no ha engordado 15 kg para luego adelgazarlos y vender un libro, este señor se dedica a facilitar la pérdida de peso y mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina de *diabéticos severamente obesos*, y fíjese el interés que tiene en vender libros que *todo lo que contiene su libro está disponible GRATIS en su blog*. Incluso en un post reciente se mofa de los libros de dietas milagro y explica, punto por punto, por qué su libro no se parece en nada (y por qué no se va a forrar con él).


----------



## tomcat ii (17 Oct 2016)

Cuanta tensión en el hilo ... putos gordos panaderos.

Volver a decir que desde que como a base de fruta, verdura, carne, pescado, frutos secos, huevos, setas y poco más, mi salud ha mejorado ostensiblemente. Probadlo unos días, vale mucho la pena


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Oct 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> La única pega que le veo a este estilo de alimentación, que por otra parte me parece estupendo, es el precio. Porque ¡ay!, no es lo mismo un kilo de arroz o pasta con el que se sacan un montón de raciones que un kilo de solomillo. Yo intento tirar bastante de legumbres porque soy pobre, y de carnes y pescados económicos (cerdo, pollo, sardinas, merluza...).



Pues yo he descubierto lo contrario: como comento a menudo, una dieta LCHF es LC, pero *también es HF*.

Eso hace que la *grasofobia imperante* nos brinde magníficas oportunidades de comer mejor *y más barato*.

1 kg de macarrones gallo aporta 3440 kcal y _next to_ cero micronutrientes, por entre 1,60 y 2€ 

1 kg de tocino ibérico aporta casi dos veces y media de kcal (7840), vitaminas liposolubles, ácidos grasos omega-3, ácido fólico, minerales, y encima *es mucho más saciante*, y el viernes lo compré al corte por 4,95€ el kg.

1 kg de falda de ternera rara vez pasa de los 6€ (porque es "carne muy grasa" y la gente la evita), pero salen unas albóndigas tan tiernas y sabrosas que no hay que echarles ni pan rallado, ni ajo y perejil, ni huevo, ni ná.

5 litros de caldo de huesos salen por un precio que va desde *cero zapatero* (en muchas carnicerías regalan los huesos) hasta apenas uno o dos euros, y van cargados de colágeno, proteínas, minerales, y un largo etc. Si se espesa el caldo, por ejemplo, con 25-30 gramos/litro de semillas de lino molidas, le enchufas una generosísima dosis de ácidos omega-3, zinc, lignanos y la de Dios, por cosa de uno o dos euros.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 09:22 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Tú el italiano mas cercano que has visto ha sido el telepizza.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2016 at 22:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Le invito a que reflexione sobre la diferencia entre *medline plus* (una suerte de wikipedia para hipocondríacos en la que se recogen síntomas y posibles causas según la praxis médica tradicional y las recomendaciones de la OMS) y *pubmed* (una web en la que se recogen papers y estudios médicos para consulta de otros médicos e investigadores).

La primera le va a decir, poco más o menos, lo mismo que le enseñaron a su médico de cabecera hace 20 años, en formato de verdad revelada innegable.

En la segunda podrá encontrar los resultados de la *investigación médica* reciente (y no tan reciente), en la que se advierte una *llamativa ausencia de evidencias científicas que avalen la peligrosidad de las grasas saturadas*.

De hecho, el origen de esa _leyenda médica_ está en un estudio de mediados de los 70 (o así: podría consultarlo, pero no me apetece ahora) en el que *no se distinguía las grasas saturadas naturales de las hidrogenadas*, concluyendo que el consumo de "grasas saturadas", así, en abstracto, era perjudicial.

Un estudio pormenorizado de los datos (que siguen disponibles) segregando el impacto de grasas saturadas naturales y grasas hidrogenadas (también llamadas grasas trans) revela que, de hecho, toda la mala fama de las primeras es achacable a las segundas, e incluso que el consumo de las primeras, en ausencia de las segundas, no es perjudicial sino beneficioso.

Moraleja: Medline no es Pubmed, como la Wikipedia no es Researchgate


----------



## espasonico (17 Oct 2016)

Me gustaría preguntaros si el pan que hago en casa con la panificadora es también perjudicial. No le meto aditivos y lo hago con mitad harina integral de centeno y mitad harina de trigo normal.
Gracias


----------



## Cormac (17 Oct 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues yo he descubierto lo contrario: como comento a menudo, una dieta LCHF es LC, pero *también es HF*.
> 
> Eso hace que la *grasofobia imperante* nos brinde magníficas oportunidades de comer mejor *y más barato*.
> 
> ...



Las referencias son de Pubmed. Lo pone en el link.
Lo puse porque decía otro forero que no había ningún estudio de Pubmed que dijera que las grasas saturadas sean perjudiciales
A mí me costó un minuto encontrar un estudio de Pubmed
En el link pone las referencias de todas esas investigaciones.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Las referencias son de Pubmed. Lo pone en el link.
> Lo puse porque decía otro forero que no había ningún estudio de Pubmed que dijera que las grasas saturadas sean perjudiciales
> A mí me costó un minuto encontrar un estudio de Pubmed
> En el link pone las referencias de todas esas investigaciones.



Pues la primera referencia del link dice lo siguiente:

_CONCLUSION:
Current evidence *does not clearly support cardiovascular guidelines* that encourage *high consumption of polyunsaturated fatty acids and low consumption of total saturated fats*._

O sea, que el estudio NO RESPALDA (ni desmiente, ojo) que sirva para gran cosa bajar el consumo de grasas saturadas *totales* (ni distingue entre saturadas naturales e hidrogenadas)

En la segunda, dice cosas como:

_When food was supplied to adults in a dietary pattern that achieved a macronutrient composition of 5%–6% saturated fat, 26%–27% total fat, 15%–18% protein, and 55%–59% carbohydrate compared with the control diet (14%–15% saturated fat, 34%–38% total fat, 13%–15% protein, and 48%–51% carbohydrate), LDL-C was lowered 11–13 mg/dL in 2 studies and 11% in another study._

pero sin distinguir grasas saturadas de grasas trans

_In controlled feeding trials among adults, for every 1% of energy from SFA that is replaced by 1% of energy from carbohydrate, MUFA, or PUFA:

-LDL-C is lowered by an estimated 1.2, 1.3, and 1.8 mg/dL, respectively.

-HDL-C is lowered by an estimated 0.4, 1.2, and 0.2 mg/dL, respectively.

-For every 1% of energy from SFA that is replaced by 1% of energy from:

Carbohydrate and MUFA: Triglycerides are raised by an estimated 1.9 and 0.2 mg/dL, respectively._

O sea, que sustituir las grasas saturadas (trans o no) por carbos baja el colesterol (el bueno y el malo), pero *sube los triglicéridos*

_In controlled feeding trials among adults, for every 1% of energy from trans monounsaturated fatty acids replaced with 1% of energy from:

-MUFA or PUFA: LDL-C is lowered by 1.5 mg/dL and 2.0 mg/dL, respectively.

SFA, MUFA, or PUFA: HDL-C is increased by an estimated 0.5, 0.4, and 0.5 mg/dL, respectively.

MUFA or PUFA: Triglycerides are decreased by an estimated 1.2 and 1.3 mg/dL._

O sea que cambiar grasas trans por saturadas naturales *sube el colesterol bueno*

El siguiente:

_AUTHORS' CONCLUSIONS:
The findings are suggestive of a small but potentially important reduction in cardiovascular risk on modification of dietary fat, but not reduction of total fat, in longer trials. Lifestyle advice to all those at risk of cardiovascular disease and to lower risk population groups, should continue to include permanent reduction of dietary saturated fat and partial replacement by unsaturates. The ideal type of unsaturated fat is unclear._

Detecta que el beneficio de reducir las grasas saturadas es pequeño, pero una vez más, no distingue saturadas naturales de hidrogenadas. Y que sería conveniente sustituirlas por grasas poli-insaturadas, pero no tiene claro cuales...

MORALEJA: ninguno de los estudios enlazados sustenta la afirmación de que las grasas saturadas naturales sean perjudiciales para la salud. Los estudios que segregan los efectos de las grasas trans y las saturadas naturales muestran que son las primeras las que son perjudiciales, no las segundas.


----------



## sada (17 Oct 2016)

no os insultéis que parecéis del Sálvame


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Oct 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Cuanta tensión en el hilo ... putos gordos panaderos.
> 
> Volver a decir que desde que como a base de fruta, verdura, carne, pescado, frutos secos, huevos, setas y poco más, mi salud ha mejorado ostensiblemente. Probadlo unos días, vale mucho la pena



¿Y que comia antes? Por que esa es una comida normal(quiza las setas no) pero eso no quita de comer un poco de pan con la comida, claro esta no media barra , lo que hay que hacer es no hincharse a porquerias


----------



## Cormac (17 Oct 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues la primera referencia del link dice lo siguiente:
> 
> _CONCLUSION:
> Current evidence *does not clearly support cardiovascular guidelines* that encourage *high consumption of polyunsaturated fatty acids and low consumption of total saturated fats*._
> ...



Imagino que eres consciente de que es mas peligroso tener los tigliceridos altos a el colesterol.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 12:03 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> ¿Y que comia antes? Por que esa es una comida normal(quiza las setas no) pero eso no quita de comer un poco de pan con la comida, claro esta no media barra , lo que hay que hacer es no hincharse a porquerias



En mi caso que hago bastante deporte e intenso me puedo comer media barra y más de mi pan integral. No lo incluyo ni mucho menos en porquería, por mucho que lo repitan aquí hasta la saciedad.
Me podría comer el equivalente en peso de la mantequilla? Sería beneficioso? Yo lo tengo claro.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *¿Y que comia antes? Por que esa es una comida normal(quiza las setas no) pero eso no quita de comer un poco de pan con la comida, claro esta no media barra , lo que hay que hacer es no hincharse a porquerias*



Pero vamos a ver, deja ya de repetir el mantra del poquito pan en las comidas y explícale el motivo del porqué debe comer ese poquito pan en las comidas osease en que va a mejorar su alimentación actual con ese aporte del poquito pan en las comidas.

Yo ya expliqué el motivo por el cual es mejor alejarse del pan (según el tipo de pan puede contener alrededor de 30 sustancias que no necesitas para tu alimentación y que muchas pueden ser nocivas para tu organismo y de otras por ahora son desconocidos sus efectos a largo plazo) yo ya no puedo hacer más, si a la gente no le entra en la cabeza algo tan simple y que puede contrastar por si mismo yo ya no puedo hacer más.

Si eres capaz de explicar razonablemente lo que estás defendiendo del poquito pan en las comidas, claro.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 15:17 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *Efectivamente, comes muchísimo mejor que la gran mayoría de la ciudadanía, no has descubierto nada nuevo. Con sólo quitar el azúcar donde lógicamente se incluyen los turrones y mazapán, pizzas, coca-colas, cervezas, etc... y tener como base la verdura ya comes bien. Si además intentas en la medida de lo posible de comer lo mas natural y menos procesado posible, ni te digo. Nadie te dice lo contrario.
> Simplemente todavía podrías comer mejor.
> En éste hilo o en el otro de alimentación de Consumo Responsable me ha llamado la atención, como evitando algunos alimentos, dicen he comido atún, cuando es un pez que está hasta prohibido a niños menores de 12 años y embarazadas por el mercurio que lleva. Pero hoyga! que lo importante es evitar el arroz o los garbanzos.*



Te digo lo mismo, no te quedes en lo de que podrías mejoras tu alimentación actual y me expliques razonablemente como la mejoraría.

Explayaros un poquito más en vuestros argumentos que calopez por ahora no te cobra por hacer posts demasiado largos y explicativos ni por número de palabras.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 15:25 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *En mi caso que hago bastante deporte e intenso me puedo comer media barra y más de mi pan integral. No lo incluyo ni mucho menos en porquería, por mucho que lo repitan aquí hasta la saciedad.
> Me podría comer el equivalente en peso de la mantequilla? Sería beneficioso? Yo lo tengo claro.*



Siempre estais intentando manipular con vuestras tácticas estilo Goebbels pero conmigo lo llevais clarinete.

No puedes comparar el pan con la mantequilla porque son diferentes tipo de energía, el pan lo tienes que comparar con alimentos más o menos similares a él osease que sean fuentes principales de carbohidrato y la mantequilla que yo sepa no lo es.

Si comparamos fuentes principales de carbohidratos y hablando en términos de salud (que es lo que le importa a la inmensa mayoría de los que andan por este hilo) que es mejor para tu cuerpo y le aporta más beneficios ¿Pan, patatas, arroz, boniatos, frutas o copos de avena?

Yo la respuesta la tengo bastante clara, hablando en términos de salud y beneficios para tu cuerpo el pan no aguanta ningún tipo de comparación con ellos y queda muchísimo por debajo de todos esos alimentos así que mi conclusión es que no lo necesito para nada, tú pues no se si lo tendrás tan claro.

Saludos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Oct 2016)

Por que me gusta comer pan, a ver si isted va a untar unos callos con boniatos o untar unos huevos con zanahoria, señor, no se si usted se engaña a si mismo, pero comiendo chuletones y 1 kg de salmon como he leido antes sencilla nte va a reventarle medio organismo, hay que comer bien, no hincharse que a la larga los abusos son malos.

De verdad, insisto la solucion a la obesidad no es comer nenos azucar y harina, es comer de todo pero en la medida justa y aunque odie la termodinámica le aseguro que es una ley unoversal.


----------



## fmc (17 Oct 2016)

No me suena haber visto el enlace en el tema, pero he dado con una traducción al español del blog del Dr. Fung para los que no dominen el inglés 
Repensando verdades: 1. Caloría 1 Cómo ganamos peso? EMPEZAR AQUI!


----------



## Cormac (17 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 15:17 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



En que podrías comer ya he explicado cual es mi.dieta semanal, pero puedes incluir platos de legumbres, garbanzos, lentejas, judías blancas. Es algo.ya debatido y me hablarás de los antinutrientes en un eterno bucle.

No.quieres comparar la mantequilla con el pan porque no es justo? No se ha dicho aquí que es veneno? ::
Comparalo con lo que quieras. El peso en aguacate, en salmón, en cualquier carne blanca. 
Aquí de manipulador nada, los únicos manipuladores ya los he acusado en éste hilo, como Rauxa, que siempre, siempre pone.ejemplos como comerse un Kit-Kat, un tazón de chocapicks o comida procesada para compararlo con una dieta rica en grasas saturadas.
Un minuto, un minuto me costó encontrar un estudio de Pumbed que hablara de las grasas saturadas.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Por que me gusta comer pan, a ver si isted va a untar unos callos con boniatos o untar unos huevos con zanahoria, señor, no se si usted se engaña a si mismo, pero comiendo chuletones y 1 kg de salmon como he leido antes sencilla nte va a reventarle medio organismo, hay que comer bien, no hincharse que a la larga los abusos son malos.
> 
> De verdad, insisto la solucion a la obesidad no es comer nenos azucar y harina, es comer de todo pero en la medida justa y aunque odie la termodinámica le aseguro que es una ley unoversal.*



Porque me gusta comer pan, fin de la cuestión. No tienes ningún argumento nutricional sobre el pan solo que te gusta y todo lo demás te importa un carajo. Es lo mismo que me diría cualquier fumeta o bebedor de fin de semana, lo hago porque me gusta sino con qué me voy a colocar ¿con trinaranjus o pepsicolas?

Que conste que como ya te dije nadie te quiere convencer de nada pero así queda claro cual es tu único argumento a favor del pan, que te gusta y como te gusta te lo comes y punto. Ya no hay más que hablar.

Dices que yo me engaño a mí mismo pero el que te engañas a tí mismo eres tú con tu argumento para comer pan, lo comes porque te gusta y te intentas convencer a tí mismo más que a los demás con comerlo poquito no pasa nada. Ya te digo que es el mismo argumento de muchísimos yonquis, no si yo controlo y solo la tomo los findes y los días señalados. Más o menos lo mismo que decís vosotros los defensores del pan pero bueno allá vosotros con vuestros vicios.

Dicho esto, yo los huevos me los suelo comer cocidos y no me los como crudos porque pueden perjudicar seriamente a la salud. Y las veces que encuentro boniatos me los como tal cual que los huevos, cocidos con un poco de aceite y para mí están muy buenos.

No se de donde sacas que yo me como un kilo de salmón o de chuletones, no llego ni muchísimo menos a esas cifras. Es lo que digo que os gusta muchísimo utilizar los principios de propaganda de Goebbels, en este caso utilizando el principio de exageración, porque aquí nadie se come un kilo de chuletones o de salmón y dudo muchísimo que yo lo haya puesto como dices. ¿Podrías ser tan amable de señalarme el post donde he puesto lo de los chuletones y el kilo de salmón?

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> En que podrías comer ya he explicado cual es mi.dieta semanal, pero puedes incluir platos de legumbres, garbanzos, lentejas, judías blancas. Es algo.ya debatido y me hablarás de los antinutrientes en un eterno bucle.
> 
> No.quieres comparar la mantequilla con el pan porque no es justo? No se ha dicho aquí que es veneno? ::
> Comparalo con lo que quieras. El peso en aguacate, en salmón, en cualquier carne blanca.
> ...




Para seguir con mis manipulaciones. Hoy mismo en el bar-cafeteria, 4 abuelas en la mesa de al lado. Hablando de médicos, corazón, colesterol, obesidad, bla bla bla.... Pues bien, estaban hablando sobre el médico que les había "recetado" 2 cucharadas de aceite al día, como mucho (imagino que con la idea de que la grasa -así en general- es mala malisima). Eso lo contaba una, y las demás asintiendo que eso todas lo sabían, y que era cristal clear, que el aceite es algo muy malo. 
Eso lo decían comiendo croissants y madalenas.

Es sólo un ejemplo para ver la tendencia de como van las cosas y como funciona la mente humana. Vamos a concinar el pescadito al vapor sin aliño, vamos a comer la ensaladita con una cucharadita de aceite, pero nos tomamos un croissant pq hay que comer un poco de todo, sin abusar. (mañana no será un croissant, pero sí unas Oreo o un pastel de manzana, y así como voy variando no me pasará nada malo)

El pan blanco (el que come la mayoría), es directamente BOLLERÍA. Si te comes un donuts a la semana como un capricho, el pan blanco debería ser exactamente igual. Con la pasta blanca, igual. 

Luego podemos hablar de otros panes, de cereales realmente integrales, que pese a llevar algo sano, aún llevará cosas "malas". 

A partir de ahí que cada uno actúa según su sentido común.

Yo mis pizzas o mis cubatas me los tomo una vez cada 2-3 semanas, cuando salgo de fiesta. Como algo que sé que me aportará exactamente 0 y que daña mi cuerpo. 
En mi día a día, el 99% de lo que como, son cosas que aportan valor a mi organismo. 

Tan fácil como mirar por internet:

Qué aporta 100 gramos de pan blanco o de pasta blanca
Qué aporta 100 gramos de verdura

2 fuentes de hidratos. 

Y después te preguntas:

Qué tiene de malo la harina para el organismo humano
Qué tiene de malo la verdura

Y ahí sacas tu conclusiones.


Repito lo que he dicho muchas veces. Somos seres sociales y la tentación la tenemos justo al lado.
Y hay dos formas de actuar:

- Como cada día algo de harina, pq hay que comer de todo: un poco de pan o pasta, o cereales...
- No como harinas en mi día a día y las como sólo de forma esporádica (para darme el gustazo), siendo consciente de que no es un alimento para mi condición (como tp lo son las coca colas o las chuches).

Obviamente siempre es mejor un plato de macarrones que 1 coca cola y 4 chuches. Y dentro de lo malo, una cosa es mucho peor que la otra. Pero eso no significa que los macarrones sean algo sano, aunque los mezclemos con carne o aguacate.


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque me gusta comer pan, fin de la cuestión. No tienes ningún argumento nutricional sobre el pan solo que te gusta y todo lo demás te importa un carajo. Es lo mismo que me diría cualquier fumeta o bebedor de fin de semana, lo hago porque me gusta sino con qué me voy a colocar ¿con trinaranjus o pepsicolas?
> 
> Que conste que como ya te dije nadie te quiere convencer de nada pero así queda claro cual es tu único argumento a favor del pan, que te gusta y como te gusta te lo comes y punto. Ya no hay más que hablar.
> 
> ...



Caballero ponga en google beneficios del pan y de laos millones de entrada elija cualquiera, manda narixes que quiza la comida mas antigua que existe ahora sea mal.
Lo que hace el fanatismo.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Caballero ponga en google beneficios del pan y de laos millones de entrada elija cualquiera, manda narixes que quiza la comida mas antigua que existe ahora sea mal.
> Lo que hace el fanatismo.



Comida más antigua??????

Y donde ponemos la carne, pescados, frutas, verduras, huevos, frutos secos.....

Millones de años comiendo todo eso y 10.000 años comiendo harinas y resulta que comer pan es "lo de siempre" y comer carne, pescado, huevos y aguacates, es una moda...


Y la moda de poner los cereales en la base es de los últimos 60 años!!!!!!!
Que llevamos 10.000 años comiendo harinas de forma complementaria, pero sólo 60 años como la base de nuestra alimentacion. NUNCA las harinas fueron la base de nada. Y menos cuando uno tenía posibilidad de escoger qué comía. 
Si hasta la dieta mediterranea original (s XVIII en Italia), no contemplaban las harinas como alimento habitual.


Sabes lo que son las enfermedades modernas?
obesidad, diabetes, caries, acné, alzheimer....

Y sabe usted cuando aparecen? Pues en el neolítico. O sea, hace 10.000 años, o sea, desde la aparición de la harina.

Llega usted a una conclusión sobre ello?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Todavía estoy esperando que me digas que jamón serrano envasado a precio accesible en un supermercado sin azúcar como es El Pozo. Otro owned bien calentito que te comiste.
> Te comes owneds a patadas, y ya te digo que te dejes los insultos y la violencia para tú familia, que a través de un nick y desde el anonimato es de cobardes.



De qué mierda hablas?:bla:

---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 21:26 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues la primera referencia del link dice lo siguiente:
> 
> _CONCLUSION:
> Current evidence *does not clearly support cardiovascular guidelines* that encourage *high consumption of polyunsaturated fatty acids and low consumption of total saturated fats*._
> ...





---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 21:37 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> Caballero ponga en google beneficios del pan y de laos millones de entrada elija cualquiera, manda narixes que quiza la comida mas antigua que existe ahora sea mal.
> Lo que hace el fanatismo.



El pan la comida más antigua dl mundo dice!!!!! M'ha matao:ouch:

Menudo nivelazo!!!:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Oct 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> De qué mierda hablas?:bla:
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 21:26 ----------
> 
> ...




Vera los que seguian su dieta se extinguieron por algo, bueno, creo que alguno queda


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Vera los que seguian su dieta se extinguieron por algo, bueno, creo que alguno queda



:ouch:
Lo estás arreglando macho... te estás cubriendo de gloria!:XX::XX::XX:

Es decir los que dieron el paso a la agricultura hace 12.000 años, todos homo sapiens como los actuales, en realidad se extinguieron, ¿verdad?ienso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Qué lástima que ya hayan dado los Nobel, yo creo que te hubieras llevado uno!:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Oct 2016)

Me refiero los que no lo comian


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Me refiero los que no lo comian



De qué hablas? Venga dilo, que nos vamos a reír un ratito... o sea que los que hacemos una dieta evolutiva o LCHF somos neandertales según tú, es eso?

Y desde que desaparecen los neandertales, hace unos 30.000 hasta hace 12.000, es decir en una horquilla de casi 20.000 años sin agricultura, esos qué son y qué comen, lumbreras?:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Oct 2016)

Como se nota que tu no saves lo que corren las bestias, si tubieses que correr tras un jabali o un gamo inventarias el cultivo en 5"


----------



## Rauxa (17 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Como se nota que tu no saves lo que corren las bestias, si tubieses que correr tras un jabali o un gamo inventarias el cultivo en 5"



Les tirábamos un macarrón o un cacho pan y así los cazábamos.


----------



## barborico (17 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y la moda de poner los cereales en la base es de los últimos 60 años!!!!!!!
> Que llevamos 10.000 años comiendo harinas de forma complementaria, pero sólo 60 años como la base de nuestra alimentacion. NUNCA las harinas fueron la base de nada. Y menos cuando uno tenía posibilidad de escoger qué comía.
> Si hasta la dieta mediterranea original (s XVIII en Italia), no contemplaban las harinas como alimento habitual.



Nunca está de mas ir recordando las verdades del barquero:



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hagamos un poco de historia:
> 
> Las recomendaciones de la pirámide tal y como la conocemos ahora fueron establecidas en los Estados Unidos en los años 50 por tres protagonistas principales: Ancel Keys, director del Laboratorio de Higiene Fisiológica de la Universidad de Minnesota, un popular senador de los Estados Unidos llamado George McGovern y el Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos (USDA) y el Instituto Nacional de Salud Americano (NIH).
> 
> ...



Jojojo me encanta este hilo, y sobre todo utilizar a tíos como inkilinator como punching ball.

Sigue posteando, sigue...


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Les tirábamos un macarrón o un cacho pan y así los cazábamos.



Pero no lo comeríais , ESTABA ENVENENADO CON PAN O PASTA!!


----------



## Rauxa (17 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Pero no lo comeríais , ESTABA ENVENENADO CON PAN O PASTA!!



Los cebábamos con harinas, así se inflamaban, enfermaban y los cazábamos. Millones de años así. Por eso comíamos mamuts 

Millones de años moliendo harina para hacer buen pan y dárselos a los mamuts para cazarlos


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Oct 2016)

barborico dijo:


> Nunca está de mas ir recordando las verdades del barquero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, si te ridiculizas tu solo, mientras me enveneno con mis huevos fritos y mi hogaza tu comes nabos


----------



## Cormac (18 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No se de donde sacas que yo me como un kilo de salmón o de chuletones, no llego ni muchísimo menos a esas cifras. Es lo que digo que os gusta muchísimo utilizar los principios de propaganda de Goebbels, en este caso utilizando el principio de exageración, porque aquí nadie se come un kilo de chuletones o de salmón y dudo muchísimo que yo lo haya puesto como dices. ¿Podrías ser tan amable de señalarme el post donde he puesto lo de los chuletones y el kilo de salmón?
> 
> Saludos.



En cuanto me señales donde indico yo que te comes un kilo de salmón o de chuletones.
Serías tan amable de señalarme el post donde te digo lo de los chuletones y el kilo de salmón?


----------



## zapatitos (18 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Caballero ponga en google beneficios del pan y de laos millones de entrada elija cualquiera, manda narixes que quiza la comida mas antigua que existe ahora sea mal.
> Lo que hace el fanatismo.*



Caballero ponga en google historia del pan y en otra pestaña homo sapiens y verá que el origen del pan data de unos 10.000 años y que el origen del hombre con comportamiento moderno data de alrededor de 170.000 años. ¿Esos alrededor de 160.000 años hasta que descubrieron el pan los primeros hombres con comportamiento moderno se los pasaron haciendo ayuno en huelga de hambre? :XX: 

Como bien dices lo que hace el fanatismo para que los de la Iglesia de Adoradores del Pan hasta lo considereis incluso la comida más antigua que consumió la humanidad y no los frutos de los árboles y las plantas más la carroña de otros animales y también el canibalismo que era de lo que probablemente se alimentaban los primeros hombres con comportamiento moderno.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 02:24 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *En cuanto me señales donde indico yo que te comes un kilo de salmón o de chuletones.
> Serías tan amable de señalarme el post donde te digo lo de los chuletones y el kilo de salmón?*



Que yo sepa eso se lo pregunté al tal InkilinaTor y no a tí ¿Qué pasa que sois la misma persona con dos cuentas y se te olvidó desloguearte para contestar? ienso:

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 02:44 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *En que podrías comer ya he explicado cual es mi.dieta semanal, pero puedes incluir platos de legumbres, garbanzos, lentejas, judías blancas. Es algo.ya debatido y me hablarás de los antinutrientes en un eterno bucle.
> 
> No.quieres comparar la mantequilla con el pan porque no es justo? No se ha dicho aquí que es veneno? ::
> Comparalo con lo que quieras. El peso en aguacate, en salmón, en cualquier carne blanca.*



Las legumbres las suelo tomar poco porque no son muy compatibles con el deporte. Estás metiendo la pata conmigo con lo de los antinutrientes porque no les tengo fobia ya que es un término bastante vago que incluye incluso a los flavonoides. 
Se les llama antinutrientes porque pueden bloquear la absorción de distintos nutrientes pero eso no es ni bueno ni malo en si mismo porque existen cantidad de alimentos, nutrientes, vitaminas, minerales que se inhiben, potencian e interactuan entre ellos de múltiples maneras.

Sois muy duros de mollera y las cosas no os entran ni a martillazos, no hay que comparar el pan con la mantequilla porque no tienen nada que ver, hay que comparar alimentos similares como el pan con otras fuentes de carbos como las patatas, arroz, etc y la mantequilla con otras fuentes de grasa como por ejemplo la margarina, aceite de oliva, otros aceites, etc etc.

Es como comparar un coche de gasolina con uno diesel o con un tractor, no tiene sentido ya que son totalmente distintos. Un coche de gasolina lo comparas con otro modelo de coche de gasolina para ver cual tiene más ventajas e inconvenientes. Yo creo que es fácil de entender no se.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 03:03 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Como se nota que tu no saves lo que corren las bestias, si tubieses que correr tras un jabali o un gamo inventarias el cultivo en 5"*



Más o menos al mismo tiempo que la Agricultura el hombre inventó la domesticación de animales para su consumo (ovejas, cabras, vacas, gallinas etc etc) eso le dió al hombre antiguo un aporte diario seguro y continuado de proteinas que fué vital para su desarrollo como especie tanto a nivel físico como mental, bastante más esencial que la agricultura.

Pero eso no te lo van a contar los de ASEMAC ni en tu panadería habitual.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Imagino que eres consciente de que es mas peligroso tener los tigliceridos altos a el colesterol



Claro, por eso no es buena idea sustituir ácidos grasos saturados por carbohidratos, que es lo que dice el estudio: porque apenas baja el colesterol malo, porque baja el colesterol bueno, y porque sube los triglicéridos, y tal


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Oct 2016)

Aquí la madre del cordero, y lo que nadie todavía ha tenido cojones a rebatir es lo siguiente:

-Los enfoques médicos dominantes tratan el sobrepeso y la obesidad asumiendo dos cosas: que sobrepeso y obesidad se deben a un exceso de ingesta, en concreto a un exceso de ingesta de calorías con respecto a la actividad basal. 

-En consecuencia el tratamiento es reducir el nº de calorías ingeridas. Para ello es esencial restringir los alimentos grasos, dado que contienen mayor nº de calorías por gramo que los carbohidratos o proteínas. Se diseñan dietas bajas en grasa y altas en carbohidratos.

-El tratamiento falla estrepitosamente. Las calorías que contiene un alimento NO GOBIERNAN EL MECANISMO DE ENGORDE Y ADELGAZAMIENTO.

Aquí se defiende que, por ejemplo, una dieta alta en grasa puede adelgazar aunque contenga más calorías que una baja en grasa. Motivos: expuestos hasta la saciedad, mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina, aumento del metabolismo basal, etc. etc.

Este es el punto fundamental del debate, lo demás es accesorio.

Pero nada que somos unos locos oye.


----------



## TomBolillo (18 Oct 2016)

Eso de de ser "Paleo" está muy bien (yo me considero uno y tal...) pero el mantra de los paleos o los low carb es que hay que comer protes de animalitos criados en la las praderas del abuelito de Heidi y digo yo, con los sueldos actuales y la precarización rampante esto es inviable económicamente. Que no todos tenemos una familia con huerta en donde tengan pollos, cabras y conejos, ni tampoco tenemos cooperativas de ganaderos ecológicos cerca para pillar el genero a mejor precio. En cuanto se pone un kilazo de carne "eco" en una ciudad mediana - grande?

No sé vosotros pero a mí no me salen los números. Y echar mano de la carne de procedente de ganadería industrial te termina pasando factura tarde o temprano con toda la mierda de antibióticos y hormonas que les echan a los animalicos.

Por lo que lanzo mi pregunta a todos por si alguien me puede iluminar un poco; ¿Cómo comer paleo / low carb y no dejarse los cuartos en proteína ecológica o no hincharnos a hormonas y antibióticos?


----------



## merkawoman (18 Oct 2016)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Eso de de ser "Paleo" está muy bien (yo me considero uno y tal...) pero el mantra de los paleos o los low carb es que hay que comer protes de animalitos criados en la las praderas del abuelito de Heidi y digo yo, con los sueldos actuales y la precarización rampante esto es inviable económicamente. Que no todos tenemos una familia con huerta en donde tengan pollos, cabras y conejos, ni tampoco tenemos cooperativas de ganaderos ecológicos cerca para pillar el genero a mejor precio. En cuanto se pone un kilazo de carne "eco" en una ciudad mediana - grande?
> 
> No sé vosotros pero a mí no me salen los números. Y echar mano de la carne de procedente de ganadería industrial te termina pasando factura tarde o temprano con toda la mierda de antibióticos y hormonas que les echan a los animalicos.
> 
> Por lo que lanzo mi pregunta a todos por si alguien me puede iluminar un poco; ¿Cómo comer paleo / low carb y no dejarse los cuartos en proteína ecológica o no hincharnos a hormonas y antibióticos?




Huevos ecologicos asequibles : aldi, pescado procedente pesca extractiva varios a precios razonables, la carne si que es verdad que si no vives en entorno rural pagas gusto y ganas...


----------



## InKilinaTor (18 Oct 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Huevos ecologicos asequibles : aldi, pescado procedente pesca extractiva varios a precios razonables, la carne si que es verdad que si no vives en entorno rural pagas gusto y ganas...



Definame precio raxonavle en un pais donde el 80% es submileurista, huevos ecologicos...no me lo creo, he tenido gallinas y se lo que ponen cuando se las deja sueltas y no se aporta nada a su dieta y dw verás, llevo muchas veces "comida" a granjas y he reducido mi consumo de carne por miedo y asco.

Serrin, pastillas y a saber que es el liquido con el que impregnan el serrin, prefiero no saberlo de veras.


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Oct 2016)

Me da la risa con lo de los huevos ecológicos. Yo tengo gallinas y desde que dejo de darles pienso, dejan de poner huevos. Con pienso ponen un huevo al día, sin pienso y en libertad, uno a la semana. Que alguien me explique que rentabilidad tiene una gallina que pone un huevo a la semana.

Si de verdad os creéis que hay granjas con gallinas con tan poca productividad, es que sois muy inocentes.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Oct 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> *Me da la risa con lo de los huevos ecológicos. Yo tengo gallinas y desde que dejo de darles pienso, dejan de poner huevos. Con pienso ponen un huevo al día, sin pienso y en libertad, uno a la semana. Que alguien me explique que rentabilidad tiene una gallina que pone un huevo a la semana.
> 
> Si de verdad os creéis que hay granjas con gallinas con tan poca productividad, es que sois muy inocentes.*



Huevos ecológicos no significa que las gallinas estén alimentadas sin pienso sino que ese pienso que consumen es ecológico y que hay un hábitat mínimo garantizado por cada gallina que no recuerdo bien si son 4 o 5 metros cuadrados por gallina. Tampoco les pueden romper su ciclo natural de sueño para que produzcan dos o tres huevos diarios.

Muchos se creen que huevo ecológico significa que las gallinas están sueltas en un corral pero no es necesariamente así.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 15:06 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Definame precio raxonavle en un pais donde el 80% es submileurista, huevos ecologicos...no me lo creo, he tenido gallinas y se lo que ponen cuando se las deja sueltas y no se aporta nada a su dieta y dw verás, llevo muchas veces "comida" a granjas y he reducido mi consumo de carne por miedo y asco.
> 
> Serrin, pastillas y a saber que es el liquido con el que impregnan el serrin, prefiero no saberlo de veras.*



Pero el pan no has dejado de consumirlo a pesar de todo lo que le echan a los cereales para que crezcan ¿a que no?

Orines y excrementos sobre todo de cerdo o vaca. Y esos fertilizantes con los que impregnan la tierra a saber que llevarán. Y si se te muere el perro, el gato, el loro o te encuentras cualquier bicho muerto le colocas en mitad del sembrado y no veas como crece de bien el cereal donde entierras el cadáver del perro o la cepa de viña, etc etc.

Lo que habrán visto mis ojos con los agricultores mejor no lo sepas, pero de eso no dices nada ¿verdad?

Sarna con gusto no pica y poquito de pan en las comidas por mucha porquería que tenga o le hayan echado a la cosecha tampoco 

Saludos.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (18 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Huevos ecológicos no significa que las gallinas estén alimentadas sin pienso sino que ese pienso que consumen es ecológico y que hay un hábitat mínimo garantizado por cada gallina que no recuerdo bien si son 4 o 5 metros cuadrados por gallina. Tampoco les pueden romper su ciclo natural de sueño para que produzcan dos o tres huevos diarios.
> 
> Muchos se creen que huevo ecológico significa que las gallinas están sueltas en un corral pero no es necesariamente así.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por tener el aguante de discutir con la recua de analfabetos que campan por aquí.

Mis dies ( mis "diez", que dirían ellos)


----------



## InKilinaTor (18 Oct 2016)

A ver si en el campo hay porqueria donde comen sus vacas si han suprimido los comedores escolares?


----------



## murpi (18 Oct 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Huevos ecologicos asequibles : aldi, pescado procedente pesca extractiva varios a precios razonables, la carne si que es verdad que si no vives en entorno rural pagas gusto y ganas...



En los entornos rurales se come la misma carne que en la ciudad, porque viene del mismo sitio, los mataderos industriales. 

Queda muy poca gente que críe animales para comérselos, sobre todo porque ya nadie vive en aldeas aisladas, y en el pueblo no los puedes criar a no ser que quieras que el vecino te denuncie por ruidos y malos olores. 

Aún hay quien hace "matanza" y lo pongo entre comillas porque la matanza que se hace ahora es ir a la tienda a por la carne y a por las especias, por lo que al final comes lo mismo que venden en la tienda, pero con más trabajo.


----------



## merkawoman (18 Oct 2016)

murpi dijo:


> En los entornos rurales se come la misma carne que en la ciudad, porque viene del mismo sitio, los mataderos industriales.
> 
> Queda muy poca gente que críe animales para comérselos, sobre todo porque ya nadie vive en aldeas aisladas, y en el pueblo no los puedes criar a no ser que quieras que el vecino te denuncie por ruidos y malos olores.
> 
> Aún hay quien hace "matanza" y lo pongo entre comillas porque la matanza que se hace ahora es ir a la tienda a por la carne y a por las especias, por lo que al final comes lo mismo que venden en la tienda, pero con más trabajo.



Pocos pero aun quedan......y caza.

Y existen sitios donde puedes encontrar jamon serrano al corte envasado al vacio exento de nitritos y nitratos a veintipoco euros el kg, tambien lomo embuchado, etc...


----------



## Dabicito (18 Oct 2016)

análisis 91 de glucosa, perfectos, comiendo pan y haciendo deporte. Urea pelín alta, Tal vez un exceso de proteínas o por exceso del propio deporte o por no haber bebido agua. Al grano, bajaré un pelín proteína y ritmo deportivo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Las referencias son de Pubmed. Lo pone en el link.
> Lo puse porque decía otro forero que no había ningún estudio de Pubmed que dijera que las grasas saturadas sean perjudiciales
> A mí me costó un minuto encontrar un estudio de Pubmed
> En el link pone las referencias de todas esas investigaciones.



Mira sin leer (aun) tu link y como me faltan varias paginas del hilo por leer ya te digo que tu referencia no dira lo que pretendes demostrar (o no es del pubmed)... sigo leyendo que ya te lo habran explicado mas adelante.


----------



## InKilinaTor (18 Oct 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> análisis 91 de glucosa, perfectos, comiendo pan y haciendo deporte. Urea pelín alta, Tal vez un exceso de proteínas o por exceso del propio deporte o por no haber bebido agua. Al grano, bajaré un pelín proteína y ritmo deportivo.



Comiéndose el pan a diario
IMPOSIBLE!!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Oct 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues la primera referencia del link dice lo siguiente:
> 
> _CONCLUSION:
> Current evidence *does not clearly support cardiovascular guidelines* that encourage *high consumption of polyunsaturated fatty acids and low consumption of total saturated fats*._
> ...



Joder en el siguiente post, que poco he tenido que esperar, juas juas.

Yo me he leido un monton de estudios y todas las conclusiones son las mismas. A ver cuantos años mas tenemos que escuchar tonterias contra las grasas (naturales).

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 21:29 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> ¿Y que comia antes? Por que esa es una comida normal(quiza las setas no) pero eso no quita de comer un poco de pan con la comida, claro esta no media barra , lo que hay que hacer es no hincharse a porquerias



Sin hincharme de porquerias mi dieta era basada en arroz varios dias a la semana, pasta otro tanto, bocatas y alguna tostada, tambien verdura, carne y pescado. Vamos, la puta piramide y sin condeguir perder ni un kilo.

Le di la vuelta a la piramide, verdura, carne, pescado y fruta, y mucha grasa (aove, tocino, aguacates, frutos secos), y adelgace como un tiro.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 21:34 ----------




InKilinaTor dijo:


> Por que me gusta comer pan, a ver si isted va a untar unos callos con boniatos o untar unos huevos con zanahoria, señor, no se si usted se engaña a si mismo, pero comiendo chuletones y 1 kg de salmon como he leido antes sencilla nte va a reventarle medio organismo, hay que comer bien, no hincharse que a la larga los abusos son malos.
> 
> De verdad, insisto la solucion a la obesidad no es comer nenos azucar y harina, es comer de todo pero en la medida justa y aunque odie la termodinámica le aseguro que es una ley unoversal.



Lo de 'porque te gusta' es un argumento cojonudo, si señor.

Y lo de comer un poquito de azucar y pan llevamos 600 paginas rebatiendolo, no se de donde ha salido Ud.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 21:35 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> En que podrías comer ya he explicado cual es mi.dieta semanal, pero puedes incluir platos de legumbres, garbanzos, lentejas, judías blancas. Es algo.ya debatido y me hablarás de los antinutrientes en un eterno bucle.
> 
> No.quieres comparar la mantequilla con el pan porque no es justo? No se ha dicho aquí que es veneno? ::
> Comparalo con lo que quieras. El peso en aguacate, en salmón, en cualquier carne blanca.
> ...



Un minuto en encontrarlo y mil años para entenderlo, asi vamos.


----------



## Dabicito (18 Oct 2016)

mis análisis me han hecho reflexionar, antes cuando le echaba azúcar a todo también tenía 91 de azúcar, mi madre echando un poquito de azúcar al café y comiendo pan y pasta siempre la tuvo controlada. Esto va con la genética. Pareciera como si algunos organimos autorregularan el exceso más fácilmente que otros.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Comiéndose el pan a diario
> IMPOSIBLE!!!



Como eres un tonto nuevo te lo explico, Davicito es un troll del hilo creado por nuesto amigo vegano Suwus. Por lo que he leido tu eres un clonc-troll de Cormac.

Haced una reunion y poneos de acuerdo para trollear en orden que veo mucho caos por aqui.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Oct 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como eres un tonto nuevo te lo explico, Davicito es un troll del hilo creado por nuesto amigo vegano Suwus. Por lo que he leido tu eres un clonc-troll de Cormac.
> 
> Haced una reunion y poneos de acuerdo para trollear en orden que veo mucho caos por aqui.



Creo que tenemos a media plantilla d bimbo trolleando por aquí:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Dabicito (18 Oct 2016)

pobres, tal vez a causa de las harinas que comísteis de pequeños, que os imagináis cosas donde no las hay


----------



## Cormac (18 Oct 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como eres un tonto nuevo te lo explico, Davicito es un troll del hilo creado por nuesto amigo vegano Suwus. Por lo que he leido tu eres un clonc-troll de Cormac.
> 
> Haced una reunion y poneos de acuerdo para trollear en orden que veo mucho caos por aqui.



Clon de qué atontao? Mira tú y Zapatitos al menos me pareciais decentes, en las respuestas. En la Guardería de Burbuja ya te pillaron una trola cuando dijiste que eras cinturón negro de Kárate.
Pero aquí no me vengas con mentiras y acusaciones. Que si os dicen lo contrario ya piensas que eres o panadero o clon-troll.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 23:32 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Creo que tenemos a media plantilla d bimbo trolleando por aquí:XX::XX::XX:



Habló el comeodwnes del hilo ::
Como pinchan, eh?


----------



## lewis (18 Oct 2016)

Con tanto trol este nuevo paradigma me está pasando a la memoria de largo plazo.
Se agradece!!! De nada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Clon de qué atontao? Mira tú y Zapatitos al menos me pareciais decentes, en las respuestas. Contigo tenía hasta cierta empatía por los problemas que ya has explicado y espero que se solucionen.
> Pero aquí no me vengas con mentiras y acusaciones. Que si os dicen lo contrario ya piensas que eres o panadero o clon-troll.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 23:32 ----------
> ...



Vaya parece que he dado en el clavo, ¿estáis amasando harina o sois repartidores?:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cormac (18 Oct 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vaya parece que he dado en el clavo, ¿estáis amasando harina o sois repartidores?:XX::XX::XX:



Joder, lo tuyo es grave, te superas a cada post. Buscame un post donde diga que Bimbo es bueno. No compro ninguno de sus productos.
Pues nada, otro ODWNED que te vas a comer, mas que nada porque nunca lo he dicho.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Joder, lo tuyo es grave, te superas a cada post. Buscame un post donde diga que Bimbo es bueno. No compro ninguno de sus productos.
> Pues nada, otro ODWNED que te vas a comer, mas que nada porque nunca lo he dicho.



Yo tampoco he dicho que lo hayas dicho, solo me río un poco del grupito "bimbo"! :XX:


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Oct 2016)

En el hilo de la guerra de Siria, cada vez que el gobierno avanza o se desmonta la visión oficial occidental salen los trolls.

No digo más.


----------



## Gorguera (19 Oct 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> En el hilo de la guerra de Siria, cada vez que el gobierno avanza o se desmonta la visión oficial occidental salen los trolls.
> 
> No digo más.



Fumador y Mick Jagger, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Oct 2016)

y algunos más.

típica estrategia cuando no se quiere que se lea algo, se inunda de post el hilo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y algunos más.
> 
> típica estrategia cuando no se quiere que se lea algo, se inunda de post el hilo.



Y curiosamente con multinicks, el de Sugus ya estaba detectado hace tiempo, el de Cormac lo vio ayer otro forero.

Son tan retras que no se desloggean y contestan con el clon equivocado, lamantapla.

Lo que no se como alguien puede tener tanto tiempo libre o tanto interes en hacer el gili de esa manera.


----------



## sada (19 Oct 2016)

antes daba gusto leer este hilo, podrías estar o no de acuerdo pero aprendías un montón...dejadlo ya...respeto por favor!


----------



## Johnny Drama (19 Oct 2016)

Toda la razón. No se puede bloquear a los trolls?


----------



## zapatitos (19 Oct 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *análisis 91 de glucosa, perfectos, comiendo pan y haciendo deporte. Urea pelín alta, Tal vez un exceso de proteínas o por exceso del propio deporte o por no haber bebido agua. Al grano, bajaré un pelín proteína y ritmo deportivo.*



En las primeras fases de la resistencia a la insulina los síntomas normalmente no son evidentes, no suele haber una elevación anormal de glucosa en sangre ya que tu páncreas para retirar toda la glucosa en sangre sobrante la solución que encuentra es producir a mayor ritmo insulina y sigue retirando esa glucosa sobrante en sangre sin demasiados problemas. 

Hasta que llega el día en que el páncreas ya comienza a tener dificultades para seguir aumentando la demanda de insulina o se satura del todo y ya no puede aumentar más su producción y es cuando comienzan a aparecer los síntomas evidentes de la prediabetes o la diabetes de adulto.

Está claro que en unas personas se saturará antes y en otras después, los humanos somos similares pero no idénticos sino todos haríamos todas las cosas de la misma manera como una máquina. Pero a lo que voy es que gente como tú estais echando más papeletas de la cuenta en la rifa de la diabetes de adulto y el montón de complicaciones que lleva consigo una vez que ya está desarrollada. Si no te toca nunca la rifa pues esa suerte que has tenido.

Yo por mi parte lo tengo clarísimo y echo las menos papeletas posibles que puedo a esa rifa de la diabetes, los demás pues allá ellos con su cuerpo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dabicito (19 Oct 2016)

bueno, una tostadaza de aceite con tomate no es una gran rifa. Antiguamente sí que jugaba fuerte con botes de leche condensada a cucharadas, está claro que si hubiera seguido aquellos hábitos ahora sí tendría un problema.

El tema es que hay gente que puede consumir pequeñas proporciones de azúcar, incluso refinada (algo que yo reconozco que es malo), y otros sin embargo a la mínima ya tienen diabetes. Comentaba el ejemplo de mi madre, una persona siempre delgada y nerviosa, sin seguir ninguna dieta ni quitarse pan blanco ni sus otros hidratos e incluso comiendo mínimas cantidades de azúcar refinado, nunca tuvo un análisis malo,lo cuál achaco aparte de su biología al hecho de comer en general poco.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2016)

que descojone lo de los multinicks, es que no os da la neurona para más, no tiene glucosa. Con cuerpos cetónicos no funcionan igual el coco, como ha demostrado la historia de la civilizaciones.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Oct 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> *bueno, una tostadaza de aceite con tomate no es una gran rifa. Antiguamente sí que jugaba fuerte con botes de leche condensada a cucharadas, está claro que si hubiera seguido aquellos hábitos ahora sí tendría un problema.
> 
> El tema es que hay gente que puede consumir pequeñas proporciones de azúcar, incluso refinada (algo que yo reconozco que es malo), y otros sin embargo a la mínima ya tienen diabetes. Comentaba el ejemplo de mi madre, una persona siempre delgada y nerviosa, sin seguir ninguna dieta ni quitarse pan blanco ni sus otros hidratos e incluso comiendo mínimas cantidades de azúcar refinado, nunca tuvo un análisis malo,lo cuál achaco aparte de su biología al hecho de comer en general poco.*



Una tostada típica son casi 30 gramos de carbohidratos la mayoría de ellos procesados así que son azúcar e incluso peor que el azúcar. Muchas o pocas papeletas son.

Aburrís con lo de mi madre comía esto y mi abuelo fumaba cuatro paquetes diarios y todos se murieron con 95 años, todo eso ya se ha debatido y refutado un millón de veces en el hilo pero a la mínima volveis a incluir el mismo argumento, que cansinos sois en serio.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Una tostada típica son casi 30 gramos de carbohidratos la mayoría de ellos procesados así que son azúcar e incluso peor que el azúcar. Muchas o pocas papeletas son.
> 
> Aburrís con lo de mi madre comía esto y mi abuelo fumaba cuatro paquetes diarios y todos se murieron con 95 años, todo eso ya se ha debatido y refutado un millón de veces en el hilo pero a la mínima volveis a incluir el mismo argumento, que cansinos sois en serio.
> 
> Saludos.



vamos a ver cuánto duráis vosotros con dietas de esquimales.

Sería el descojono que pudiera acceder a esa información en unos años.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *vamos a ver cuánto duráis vosotros con dietas de esquimales.
> 
> Sería el descojono que pudiera acceder a esa información en unos años.*



Por ahora estoy durando tanto como los comepanes de mi alrededor y lo más importante de todo para mí con muchísima más calidad de vida, los comepanes de mi edad ya están muchísimos con distintas pastillas para esto y para lo otro y ya van echando mucho de menos su vigor sexual, mientras que a mí me dicen que parece que voy para atrás y cada día estoy más joven y sigo arreando como si fuera un conejo 

Mi parienta es un poco más joven que yo pero igual, parece una cría.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vamos a ver cuánto duráis vosotros con dietas de esquimales.
> 
> Sería el descojono que pudiera acceder a esa información en unos años.



En serio, creo que no es complicado de entender.

NO HARINAS NI AZUCAR 

No es lo mismo que 

NO CARBOHIDRATOS.

Frutas, verduras y hortalizas OK

Harina y azucar NO OK

Dicho esto, se ha mencionado la dieta cetogénica PARA PERDER PESO porque FUNCIONA pero no para mantenerlo.

Joder tan difícil es de entender??????


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Oct 2016)

Sería interesante saber cuanta gente vive de la harina, en la industria y en la distribución.

Los que aparecen por aquí deben ser los furgoneteros que llevan los bollos a los chinos.

Los esquimales no comen frutas ni verduras, nadie aquí ha postulado eso.


----------



## bizarre (19 Oct 2016)

Lo que no entiendo es por qué los que están a favor de comer cereales y de todo un poco no se abren un hilo para contar " sus bondades" y nos dejan en paz al resto.....prometo no entrar a enmarronar como hacéis vosotros en este


----------



## zapatitos (19 Oct 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> *Sería interesante saber cuanta gente vive de la harina, en la industria y en la distribución.
> 
> Los que aparecen por aquí deben ser los furgoneteros que llevan los bollos a los chinos.
> 
> Los esquimales no comen frutas ni verduras, nadie aquí ha postulado eso.*



Si el 90% de la población del pais sigue una alimentación donde los productos basados en la harina son un mínimo del 50% (tirando a la baja para no excederme) y con montones de productos como dulces, galletas, pizzas, precocinados, etc que muchos de ellos igualan e incluso superan el precio por kilo de carnes como pollo, pavo o cerdo, pues puede imaginarte el volumen de negocio y ganancias que deja el trigo que encima es probablemente el cereal más barato de producir.

Como no se van a defender como gatos panza arriba, les va un montón de dinero en ello. Y el Estado también es normal que lo defienda porque siendo realistas es una industria que mueve montones de puestos de trabajo y su caida en ventas a corto y medio plazo sería un auténtico desastre económico, en las oficinas de empleo no cabría un alfiler.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por ahora estoy durando tanto como los comepanes de mi alrededor y lo más importante de todo para mí con muchísima más calidad de vida, los comepanes de mi edad ya están muchísimos con distintas pastillas para esto y para lo otro y ya van echando mucho de menos su vigor sexual, mientras que a mí me dicen que parece que voy para atrás y cada día estoy más joven y sigo arreando como si fuera un conejo
> 
> Mi parienta es un poco más joven que yo pero igual, parece una cría.
> 
> Saludos.



los comepanes eran tus y sus abuelos, ellos y tú tenéis en común un exceso de proteínas y grasas de origen animal en la dieta.

Y eso es bastante en común, aún cuando ciertas restricciones dietéticas sean acertadas y estén justificadas.


----------



## Cormac (19 Oct 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Sería interesante saber cuanta gente vive de la harina, en la industria y en la distribución.



En cuanto a puestos de trabajo no se iba a notar. La gente se puede quitar de consumir ropa de algodón, rayos uva o lo que sea, pero lo que nunca se va a poder quitar es de comer, por razones obvias.
Si se consume menos harina, habrá mas gente dedicada a la ganadería.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> En cuanto a puestos de trabajo no se iba a notar. La gente se puede quitar de consumir ropa de algodón, rayos uva o lo que sea, pero lo que nunca se va a poder quitar es de comer, por razones obvias.
> Si se consume menos harina, habrá mas gente dedicada a la ganadería.



Ýa, pero me temo que mucha gente no se sabría reciclar, ni desde luego se querría reubicar.

Lo que si es cierto es que si todos queremos comer sano, sin trigo y lo más ecológico posible, harían falta varias Españas para alimentarnos. Subiría todo ante la mayor demanda.
Trabajo habría más en el campo, pero menos en la industria.

Yo sigo comiendo pan, no a diario, con huevos o callos, para una cena rápida con una lata... de centeno, que es carísimo.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2016)

lo dicho, que no os funciona la neurona. La mayor parte de los cereales del mundo mundial los consumen el ganado.

La industria alimentaria es sinónimo de carne, leche y huevos. Y ha pagado y paga para que la evidencia establecida desde hace décadas jamás se aplique ni se conozca.

De hecho ahora está pagando un lavado de cara de los huevos, la carne y la leche.

El problema no son los cereales, ni siquiera las harinas perse, la explosión de las enfermedades tiene una causa dietética bien clara: el exceso de productos de origen animal, que es el único factor común en todos los países donde ha ocurrido esto y ya está demostrada su mecanismo de acción.

Que comer azúcar refinada a puñaos sea nocivo o que los alimentos manufacturados tienen, también, un exceso de sal y azúcar (y otras cosas, sobre todo aceites y grasas), no quiere decir que lo que hay es eso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vamos a ver cuánto duráis vosotros con dietas de esquimales.
> 
> Sería el descojono que pudiera acceder a esa información en unos años.



Pero como eres tan troll, llamando dieta de esquimales cuando mucho mas de la mitad de nuestra dieta es de origen vegetal (cruciferas, tuberculos, verduras a MONTONES, fruta, frutos secos, aove...).

Sugus de verdad es que no entiendo las tonterias que escribes.

---------- Post added 19-oct-2016 at 20:41 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> lo dicho, que no os funciona la neurona. La mayor parte de los cereales del mundo mundial los consumen el ganado.
> 
> La industria alimentaria es sinónimo de carne, leche y huevos. Y ha pagado y paga para que la evidencia establecida desde hace décadas jamás se aplique ni se conozca.
> 
> ...



Para ti un exceso de productos animales seria una alita de pollo al dia ya que eres vegano.

Ya cansa que vengas a hacer tu cruzada proveganismo en este hilo, vete a.t.p.c. y abrete un hilo y deja de ensuciar este.

---------- Post added 19-oct-2016 at 21:14 ----------

Voy a poner un estudio que viene a confirmar lo que venimos diciendo. Las grasas saturadas no estan detras de mayor mortalidad ni de mas accidentes cardiovasculares pero ni se les ocurre distinguir entre grasas saturadas naturales y grasas trans. Los resultados curiosos pero indica lo perdidos que van los medicos:
Re-evaluation of the traditional diet-heart hypothesis: analysis of recovered data from Minnesota Coronary Experiment (1968-73). - PubMed - NCBI

Les cambian la dieta a aceites vegetales (dudosos) y se mueren lo mismo pero no mas con la grasa saturada a cascoporro. Lo dicho no saben por donde les va.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si el 90% de la población del pais sigue una alimentación donde los productos basados en la harina son un mínimo del 50% (tirando a la baja para no excederme) y con montones de productos como dulces, galletas, pizzas, precocinados, etc que muchos de ellos igualan e incluso superan el precio por kilo de carnes como pollo, pavo o cerdo, pues puede imaginarte el volumen de negocio y ganancias que deja el trigo que encima es probablemente el cereal más barato de producir.
> 
> Como no se van a defender como gatos panza arriba, les va un montón de dinero en ello. Y el Estado también es normal que lo defienda porque siendo realistas es una industria que mueve montones de puestos de trabajo y su caida en ventas a corto y medio plazo sería un auténtico desastre económico, en las oficinas de empleo no cabría un alfiler.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo creo que no, que si la gente exigiera alimentos de verdad, de calidad y próximos se revitalizarían muchas zonas con nuevas granjas y cultivos de proximidad. Ahora los beneficios de lo que comemos se va muy lejos, y ahí tb está el problema, seriamos más autosuficientes y por lo tanto más libres. Sería toda una revolución social!


----------



## Dabicito (19 Oct 2016)

bizarre dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué los que están a favor de comer cereales y de todo un poco no se abren un hilo para contar " sus bondades" y nos dejan en paz al resto.....prometo no entrar a enmarronar como hacéis vosotros en este



Pensé que esto era un foro de opinión. Disculpas.


.. y si es un foro de religión solo hay que decirlo. Hay una doctrina y unos herejes, vale. Yo como pan y como sano aunque no os quepa en la jodida mollera. Tengo perfecta salud, análisis perfectos y condición física brutal teniendo 41. ?El pan causa esto? No, es cuidarse y punto. Ejercicio y una dieta equilibrada sin necesidad de ser un puto fanático.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Oct 2016)

Estás a punto de llegar al muro, ahí se verá si tu alimentación ha sido sana o no.

Es la opinión y los datos de la gente de cincuenta y tantos la que más nos puede ayudar.


----------



## Cormac (20 Oct 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Estás a punto de llegar al muro, ahí se verá si tu alimentación ha sido sana o no.
> 
> Es la opinión y los datos de la gente de cincuenta y tantos la que más nos puede ayudar.



La gente come fatal, sin saber su dieta del día a día es imposible saber si son referencias o no. Yo mismo comí mal durante gran parte de mi vida. No comía mal del todo, pero a lo tonto a lo tonto le echaba azúcar al café, caían pizzas, el pescado era inexistente, dulces en cumpleaños, navidades, que si me regalaban alguna tarta, comía morcillas, mantequilla, mahonesa, el pan no era integral y de supermercado, etc...
Como el OP del hilo, a pesar de hacer deporte toda mi vida, tenía un ligero sobrepeso que iba sumando y no.me lo podía quitar.
Con un nutricionista al que conozco y sé que es muy profesional en su trabajo me hizo una dieta adaptada a mi actividad física (algo que olvidamos aquí)
El resultado el mismo que el OP del hilo. Utilicé otro camino, pero con idéntico resultado físico.
Como.ya he dicho, por adelgazar se puede adelgazar hasta comiendo golosinas.
Estoy convencido que si el OP hubiera seguido mis pasos, ahora estaría diciendo:,"Comer cinco comidas al día y sin grasas, la solución para la obesidad"


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los comepanes eran tus y sus abuelos, ellos y tú tenéis en común un exceso de proteínas y grasas de origen animal en la dieta.
> 
> Y eso es bastante en común, aún cuando ciertas restricciones dietéticas sean acertadas y estén justificadas.



¿No se cansa usted de repetir mantras que se le han rebatido hasta la saciedad?

¿O es que su inquebrantable fe dogmática le permite borrar de la memoria todo atisbo de evidencia en contra de sus verdades reveladas?

Nuestros abuelos NO, repito, NO ERAN COMEPANES. Comían muchos menos carbohidratos refinados que nosotros, entre otras cosas porque ni siquiera su pan era como nuestro pan (trigo chusta, harinas ultraprocesadas, fermentación de la masa inexistente).

Y con eso y con todo, TODAS LAS RECETAS TRADICIONALES, testigo mudo de las costumbres alimentarias de cada zona, LLEVAN BASTANTE MÁS PROTEÍNA Y GRASA ANIMAL DE LA QUE CONSUME EL HOMBRE MODERNO.

Hace 60 o 70 años la gente no apañaba un 50-55% de carbos pero ni harto de grifa...
¿Sabe usted lo que no comieron ni de guasa durante el racionamiento de la posguerra?

*El pan blanco*, que era más raro (y más caro) que la leche de unicornio.

Así que, hágase un favor, permeabilice su mente a la evidencia y deje de repetir una y otra vez trolas ampliamente rebatidas.

Bueno, o no. Ahora me puede ignorar (como de costumbre) o contestar con su otra trola, la de los *longevos normocalóricos con 80% de carbohidratos*.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2016 at 09:03 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> Pensé que esto era un foro de opinión. Disculpas.
> 
> 
> .. y si es un foro de religión solo hay que decirlo. Hay una doctrina y unos herejes, vale. Yo como pan y como sano aunque no os quepa en la jodida mollera. Tengo perfecta salud, análisis perfectos y condición física brutal teniendo 41. ?El pan causa esto? No, es cuidarse y punto. Ejercicio y una dieta equilibrada sin necesidad de ser un puto fanático.



Interesante forma de decirlo: como pan y como sano.

Podría reinterpretarse como "unas veces como sano, y otras como pan" 

Chascarrillos aparte, dado que la salubridad de la alimentación es un espectro continuo (es decir, que para cada par de grados de salubridad alimentaria hay infinitas posiciones intermedias), o en román paladino, una escala de grises en lugar de blanco o negro, yo le creo.

Usted come pan y come sano, seguro que va por delante en salubridad alimentaria de grandes sectores de la población, ni siquiera se lo voy a discutir.

La cuestión a debate sería ¿Comería usted más sano si abandonara el pan (o, mejor dicho, la ficción que a día de hoy nos venden como pan)?

Una cuestión secundaria a considerar sería ¿le compensaría a usted abandonar el pan a cambio de comer más sano, si usted lo disfruta? Al final es como el famoso chiste del que va al médico y éste le quita la sal, el azúcar, el alcohol, el café y las mujeres. 

_-¿Y así viviré más, doctor?

- Pues seguro, seguro no estoy. Ahora, le garantizo que se le va a hacer de largo..._

A lo que voy, se puede estar más sano comiendo pan que otro que no lo come, si en el resto de costumbres saludables se lleva ventaja.

Pero lo que tenemos que tener en mente es que el pan de hoy, como tal, no colabora al mantenimiento de nuestra salud. 

_Hoiga_, ni los gin-tonics, ni la promiscuidad, ni el _furgol_, ni trasnochar, ni las drogas recreativas, ni... pero como dice el adagio, _si ni fumas ni bebes ni follas, entonces pa qué vives, gilipollas_


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La gente come fatal, sin saber su dieta del día a día es imposible saber si son referencias o no. Yo mismo comí mal durante gran parte de mi vida. No comía mal del todo, pero a lo tonto a lo tonto le echaba azúcar al café, caían pizzas, el pescado era inexistente, dulces en cumpleaños, navidades, que si me regalaban alguna tarta, comía morcillas, mantequilla, mahonesa, el pan no era integral y de supermercado, etc...
> Como el OP del hilo, a pesar de hacer deporte toda mi vida, tenía un ligero sobrepeso que iba sumando y no.me lo podía quitar.
> Con un nutricionista al que conozco y sé que es muy profesional en su trabajo me hizo una dieta adaptada a mi actividad física (algo que olvidamos aquí)
> El resultado el mismo que el OP del hilo. Utilicé otro camino, pero con idéntico resultado físico.
> ...



Pues mira por donde te equivocas de medio a medio.

Cinco comidas al día y evitar las grasas FUE PRECISAMENTE LO QUE ME LLEVÓ AL SOBREPESO. Cuando intenté adelgazar restringiendo aún más las grasas, no lo conseguí. Yo no comía apenas comida basura y como puedes ver en mi mensaje, no comía dulces (nunca los he comido). Eso sí: pan, pasta, corn flakes y arroz a destajo (como no tienen grasa :

Por otro lado, para mí lo más importante de este hilo son dos cosas:

-Se ha *demostrado * que diseñar una dieta atendiendo al nº de calorías de los alimentos (tendencia actual) no tiene sentido porque no es capaz de predecir si esa dieta va a engordar o adelgazar.

-Se ha *demostrado * que no hay ninguna evidencia científica solida para apoyar la pirámide nutricional que hoy día es dominante, basada en pan/pasta/patatas/arroz en el primer peldaño, y con todas las grasas en la cúspide "consumo ocasional". Por más que os empeñéis: NO LA HAY.

Luego, surge la preugunta ¿Es posible adelgazar con una dieta baja en grasa? Sí. ¿Y a largo plazo? Parece que sí. Pero sólo si se mantienen a raya (entre otras cosas) los niveles de insulina y la resistencia a la insulina. Con una dieta baja en grasa es _posible _ lograr esto (se han puesto ejemplos, en concreto Sunwukung ha hablado de dietas draconianas de sólo vegetales muy altas en fibra) pero es francamente complicado, y poco óptimo. Porque el AYUNO se ve muy dificultado en las dietas bajas en grasa: producen hambre, los alimentos con baja densidad nutricional invitan a comer a todas horas, muchos alimentos son pobres en nutrientes, y son difíciles de seguir.

Lo que aquí se propone es que el mecanismo de engorde/adelgazamiento está gobernado por las hormonas. Y que las harinas/azúcares tienen un perfil que destroza hormonalmente a mucha gente, produciendo un sobrepeso que aumenta y aumenta y las intervenciones dietéticas de la medicina actual PONE EL PUNTO DE MIRA EN LA GRASA. El resultado: obesidad y sobrepeso campando a sus anchas.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Oct 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Yo creo que no, que si la gente exigiera alimentos de verdad, de calidad y próximos se revitalizarían muchas zonas con nuevas granjas y cultivos de proximidad. Ahora los beneficios de lo que comemos se va muy lejos, y ahí tb está el problema, seriamos más autosuficientes y por lo tanto más libres. Sería toda una revolución social!*



Eso que dices tal vez podría suceder a largo plazo, pero a corto plazo todos los del grupo ASEMAC más muchísimas medianas empresas del sector entrarían en pérdidas con los consecuentes EREs, despidos masivos, etc etc. Y la cadena seguiría con todos los que trabajan indirectamente en el sector con el lógico aumento de demanda de subsidios por desempleo. Y además estaría el problema que a corto y medio plazo probablemente no habría alimentos "sanos" para satisfacer una demanda masiva de ellos con lo cual doblemente desastre.

Más o menos como sucedió cuando explotó la burbuja inmobiliaria que arrastró detrás de ella a un montón de sectores pero incluso bastante peor.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2016 at 10:48 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> *los comepanes eran tus y sus abuelos, ellos y tú tenéis en común un exceso de proteínas y grasas de origen animal en la dieta.
> 
> Y eso es bastante en común, aún cuando ciertas restricciones dietéticas sean acertadas y estén justificadas.*



Me resulta muy gracioso como siempre recalcais lo de una dieta con un exceso de proteinas y de grasas pero siempre obviais lo de una dieta con exceso de verduras porque eso de que se comen muchísimas verduras ya no interesa para vuestros mantras.

Un exceso de proteinas tal vez podría ser perjudicial para el organismo ¿pero cuanto puede ser un exceso de proteinas?

Ahora paso a detallarte como llegaron los científicos a calcular el CDR diario de proteinas de una persona:

- Hicieron varios estudios y llegaron a la conclusión de que el organismo humano a través de las heces, el sudor, la orina, el cabello, la piel, etc pierde alrededor de 0.35% de proteina diaria por kilo de peso corporal.

- Doblaron la cantidad para crear un margen de seguridad, les salió 0.70 gr por kilo de peso corporal y vualá, ese es el CDR recomendado para todas las personas y como tomes más te mueres. Todo muy científico.

Eso es casi igual de científico que si yo me cuento los testículos y después los multiplico por 2 y lo que me salga digo que es la ingesta máxima de huevos por persona semanalmente. 

Lo mires por donde lo mires como calcularon el CDR no tiene base por ningún sitio.

Como saber que te estás pasando con la proteina:

- Meas practicamente amoníaco.
- Nivel de Ventosidades fuera de lo normal.
- Mal olor del aliento y del sudor.
- Carraspera en la garganta.
- Sed que no se te va por mucha agua que bebas porque estás deshidratado.
- Dolores articulares continuados y/o pequeñas fracturas (esto en deportistas)

Si te ocurren esas cosas es que te estás pasando de la raya, mientras tanto no hay ningún problema.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2016 at 11:10 ----------




Dabicito dijo:


> *Pensé que esto era un foro de opinión. Disculpas.
> 
> 
> .. y si es un foro de religión solo hay que decirlo. Hay una doctrina y unos herejes, vale. Yo como pan y como sano aunque no os quepa en la jodida mollera. Tengo perfecta salud, análisis perfectos y condición física brutal teniendo 41. ?El pan causa esto? No, es cuidarse y punto. Ejercicio y una dieta equilibrada sin necesidad de ser un puto fanático.*



La mayoría de los casos que se están diagnosticando actualmente de diabetes de adulto son a partir de los 45 años, con menos de 45 años todavía son raros aunque también van subiendo poco a poco.

Conozco ya bastantes que con unos 48-50 años ya están con las pastillas, alguno ya pinchándose. La mayoría se lo toman como a guasa, la diabetes es ya una enfermedad tan común y propagada que ya ni le dan importancia.

Con solo comer 100 gr de pan diarios ya te estás metiendo al cuerpo de 35 a 50 gr de azúcar y sustancias similares (dependiendo del tipo de pan) que ya son unas cuantas papeletas, pero ya digo allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (20 Oct 2016)

Una pregunta (no tengo ni idea de la respuesta) Qué creéis es mejor para el páncreas, y el estómago? Repartir la comida del día en cinco partes o en dos fuertes?
Si escucho a mi cuerpo, cuando he comido fuera de casa o sobre todo cuando he ido de buffet libre, diría que es mejor repartirla, que serían en mi caso dos comidas normales (comida y cena) y pequeñas cosas en las tres restantes.
Cuando me he metido una comilona, me siento pesado y con mala digestión por haber comido tanto. Estoy deseando llegar a casa y tumbarme en el sofá con ropa holgada.
Lo digo porque aquí se dice que el páncreas trabaja mucho haciendo muchas comidas, pero mi cuerpo me da esas señales cuando hago comidas fuertes.
Lo pregunto para debatir, ya os digo que no tengo ni idea de la respuesta.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Una pregunta (no tengo ni idea de la respuesta) Qué creéis es mejor para el páncreas, y el estómago? Repartir la comida del día en cinco partes o en dos fuertes?
> Si escucho a mi cuerpo, cuando he comido fuera de casa o sobre todo cuando he ido de buffet libre, diría que es mejor repartirla, que serían en mi caso dos comidas normales (comida y cena) y pequeñas cosas en las tres restantes.
> Cuando me he metido una comilona, me siento pesado y con mala digestión por haber comido tanto. Estoy deseando llegar a casa y tumbarme en el sofá con ropa holgada.
> Lo digo porque aquí se dice que el páncreas trabaja mucho haciendo muchas comidas, pero mi cuerpo me da esas señales cuando hago comidas fuertes.
> Lo pregunto para debatir, ya os digo que no tengo ni idea de la respuesta.



Desde el punto de vista de la salud en general: no lo sé. Si bien los enfoques paleo entienden que es muy complicado que el homo sapiens evolucionara comiendo cinco veces al día, y la evidencia apunta a festines de caza combinados con períodos de relativo ayuno, voluntario o forzado, sólo por eso parecería cauto evitar comer continuamente. Igualmente TODAS las culturas contemplan períodos de ayuno variados a lo largo del año, por motivos religiosos, sociales, espirituales... Los últimos hallazgos (el último Nobel de Medicina) sobre la autofagia celular apoyarían esta visión.

También hay que tener en cuenta que el consejo de comer cinco veces al día que dan los nutricionistas se basa en que así (según ellos) se favorece una sensación continua de saciedad a lo largo del día, y por ende, se come menos, impidiendo el sobrepeso (ya que según los endocrinos se debe a una ingesta excesiva medida en calorías). Sin embargo, la evidencia científica va en sentido contrario: comer continuamente produce cambios hormonales que estimulan el apetito, más aún si las comidas son ricas en hidratos de carbono. Por el contrario, el ayuno favorece la sensación de saciedad, así como las comidas con elevado contenido en grasas. Doble fail por aquí.

Dejando de lado la salud en general, y entrando en el tratamiento de la obesidad: aquí ya comer cinco veces al día sí que no tiene justificación alguna. Los efectos de comer cinco veces al día sobre leptina y grelina favorecen un incremento de la sensación de apetito. Pero es que además, el comer cinco veces al día produce (al menos) cinco momentos en los que es necesario segregar insulina. Si encima son comidas ricas en hidratos de carbono y pobres en grasa, la necesidad de segregar insulina es mayor. Esto favorece dos cosas: la insulina, como hormona anabólica, favorece la ganancia de peso, y la mayor presencia de insulina favorece la resistencia a la insulina, en un círculo vicioso. Para colmo de colmos, al retirar de forma rápida la glucosa de la sangre, se favorece una pequeña hipoglucemia que de nuevo aumenta la sensación de apetito. Para más inri aún, los niveles altos de insulina INHIBEN la acción del mecanismo de oxidación de grasas, lo que impide que el cuerpo queme las reservas de grasa para obtener energía (mediante la producción de cuerpos cetónicos). El ayuno, aunque sea de algunas horas, al contrario, favorece ese proceso. 

Dicho esto, la respuesta clásica de un endocrino sería embarullarse con las calorías y el balance energético, lo que me parece digno de un asno.

Así muy resumido esta es mi opinión. Que ya he expuesto un puto millón de veces y nadie ha intentado rebatir, salvo a veces Sunwukung (en mi opinión, con poco éxito, siendo su argumento estrella que "los cálculos del metabolismo basal fallan en un orden del 40%").

Medir calorías no es una manera razonable de tratar el sobrepeso porque ignora adrede todo lo anterior.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Una pregunta (no tengo ni idea de la respuesta) Qué creéis es mejor para el páncreas, y el estómago? Repartir la comida del día en cinco partes o en dos fuertes?
> Si escucho a mi cuerpo, cuando he comido fuera de casa o sobre todo cuando he ido de buffet libre, diría que es mejor repartirla, que serían en mi caso dos comidas normales (comida y cena) y pequeñas cosas en las tres restantes.
> Cuando me he metido una comilona, me siento pesado y con mala digestión por haber comido tanto. Estoy deseando llegar a casa y tumbarme en el sofá con ropa holgada.
> Lo digo porque aquí se dice que el páncreas trabaja mucho haciendo muchas comidas, pero mi cuerpo me da esas señales cuando hago comidas fuertes.
> Lo pregunto para debatir, ya os digo que no tengo ni idea de la respuesta.*



Desde el punto de vista de una persona "normal" (trabaja, anda, pasea al perro, trota y cosas así) con 2-3 comidas va sobrado, no le hace falta más. Si haces ejercicio muy intenso ya es otra cuestión. Intenso de verdad no salir a correr dos o tres veces por semana a tu ritmo o ir al gym una hora cuatro veces a la semana a hacer musculación a medio gas, para eso tampoco hace falta más.

Depende de la comilona que te metas porque ya me estoy imaginando las tuyas que serán las típicas de practicamente la mayoría, por ejemplo hincharte a chorizos, panceta, chuletas, morcilla con un montón de pan y probablemente también un montón de botellines o de vino. Nos ha jodido así normal que te sientas a punto de explotar porque te metes al cuerpo 4.000 Kc y ni te enteras, al menos en ese momento. Después si te enteras cuando estás a punto de explotar.

Pero una comilona a base de verduras y filetes de lomo cerdo sin nada de pan ni pasta, etc pues es muy distinto. Prueba a comerte 3000-4000 Kc de verduras y carne de una tacada a ver si eres capaz.

Dicho esto, yo ahora estoy probando el ayuno intermitente, me lo ha recomendado alguien de toda confianza así que veré que tal, soy de naturaleza reacio a esas cosas pero bueno, habrá que ver. 

Lo que estoy probando se llama 16/8 y solo llevo unos días así que no puedo decir si me va bien o si noto algo diferente porque es pronto. Cuando lleve más tiempo con ello ya lo diré que tal. 

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Oct 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no debe ser difícil de entender, yo lo hago perfectamene:

las calorías de los alimentos fuera del cuerpo son unas, y las que aprovechamos al comerlo otras.

Solo por las heces se deben ir unas cuantas, de unos alimentos más y de otros menos.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Oct 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿No se cansa usted de repetir mantras que se le han rebatido hasta la saciedad?
> 
> ¿O es que su inquebrantable fe dogmática le permite borrar de la memoria todo atisbo de evidencia en contra de sus verdades reveladas?
> 
> Nuestros abuelos NO, repito, NO ERAN COMEPANES. Comían muchos menos carbohidratos refinados que nosotros, entre otras cosas porque ni siquiera su pan era como nuestro pan (trigo chusta, harinas ultraprocesadas, fermentación de la masa inexistente).



mentís como bellacos http://www.unizar.es/departamentos/...ollantes-AlimentacionenlaEspanadelsigloXX.pdf 

hasta los 60, un 50% de las calorías o más provenían del pan y de las patatas, suma las de las legumbres, que se ACOMPAÑABAN (de ahí el nombre de compango) con algo de gochu, pero el plazo principal es la legumbre.

el consumo de carne y lácteos se ha multiplicado por dos y por tres Alimentación: Así comíamos los españoles, así comemos: cómo ha cambiado nuestra dieta en 50 años. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

a mamarla con vuestras mentiras.

Todas vuestras conclusiones están profundamente sesgadas al rechazar el 90% de toda la evidencia, con dos cojonazos.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mentís como bellacos http://www.unizar.es/departamentos/...ollantes-AlimentacionenlaEspanadelsigloXX.pdf
> 
> hasta los 60, un 50% de las calorías o más provenían del pan y de las patatas, suma las de las legumbres, que se ACOMPAÑABAN (de ahí el nombre de compango) con algo de gochu, pero el plazo principal es la legumbre.
> 
> ...




Así, a bote pronto, lo que veo en el artículo de El Confidencial de lo que comen los españoles en el año 2011 (o sea, actualmente)

20%: leche
11% Bebidas alcoholicas
10% cereales
7% almidon de raices
3% azúcar y edulcorantes

O sea: tomamos más de un 50% de alimentos que no son los mejores para nuestro organismo. Más de la mitad de la gasolina que comemos nos es nocivo!!! Eso según los oficialistas. (normal que hayan tantos obesos, no? Y no pone nada de la bollería...)

Pero ahora salgo yo y te digo que es IMPOSIBLE que a día de hoy la gente se meta sólo un 10% de cereales (pan, pasta, kellogs, galletas...).

Pero claro el problema es, según tu:

10% carne
5% pescado
1'5% huevos
0,6% grasas animales.



Por cierto, en el 1991 dice que se comía un 1% menos de carne que ahora. O sea, hace 25 años que comemos la misma carne. Pero llevamos 10 años que hemos triplicado obesidad. Que raro, no? Por la carne no será....


Así que si te crees este estudio, te lo has mirado al revés, pero es que este estudio no es creíble. No me creo que una persona normal y corriente se enchufe sólo un 10% de cereales al día.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Oct 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mentís como bellacos http://www.unizar.es/departamentos/...ollantes-AlimentacionenlaEspanadelsigloXX.pdf
> 
> hasta los 60, un 50% de las calorías o más provenían del pan y de las patatas, suma las de las legumbres, que se ACOMPAÑABAN (de ahí el nombre de compango) con algo de gochu, pero el plazo principal es la legumbre.



El estudio presenta referencias con datos agregados que no permiten caracterizar correctamente la dieta, ya que no segrega por zonas, ni por clases sociales.

Aun así, en efecto, muestra una alimentación de *subsistencia*, que se torna en franca *hambruna* entre los años 30 y el fin de la autarquía. El cereal, las patatas, la legumbre, eran la comida de los *pobres*, privados de la posibilidad de obtener mejor alimentación por el advenimiento de la revolución industrial: comían pan, patatas y legumbres porque era lo que llegaba a las urbes a precios asequibles.

Las preguntas interesantes serían:

¿Qué comían los que a día de hoy son centenarios?
¿Y los que fallecieron antes de los 70?
¿Hay concentración de personas longevas en algunas zonas?



> el consumo de carne y lácteos se ha multiplicado por dos y por tres Alimentación: Así comíamos los españoles, así comemos: cómo ha cambiado nuestra dieta en 50 años. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida



Sí, desde las proporciones raquíticas auspiciadas por una guerra civil seguida de 20 años de aislamiento, a un consumo más normal.

Pero en las zonas donde *no se pasaba hambre*, las proporciones eran *muy distintas*.

Las estadísticas hay que cogerlas con pinzas, porque si no resulta que una población raquítica por falta de vitaminas liposolubles y aquejada de cicerismo por el exceso de leguminosas en la dieta (y con una proporción del 80-90% de su dieta basada en carbohidratos), hace media con otra surtida de leche, huevos, carne, etc y con buena salud, y concluimos que nuestros abuelos eran comepanes, y han vivido hasta la centena.

Cuando los que comían pan, patata y legumbre eran unos, y los que han vivido hasta la centena son otros.



> a mamarla con vuestras mentiras.
> 
> Todas vuestras conclusiones están profundamente sesgadas al rechazar el 90% de toda la evidencia, con dos cojonazos.



Todavía no he visto evidencia alguna: tan sólo una serie de artículos basados en datos históricos de fiabilidad incierta y paupérrimo tratamiento estadístico.

Si lee las fuentes del artículo, comprobará que la variabilidad de los datos recogidos, supuestamente describiendo el mismo fenómeno, es como para apagar e irse a casa: diferentes documentos asignan (en concreto) al barcelonés de a pie valores tan dispares de consumo diario medio de legumbres como lo son los 26g de algunos estudios, los 50g de otros, y hasta los 200 (en los ranchos del ejército) de otros.

Huelga decir que la casuística se limitan a aquellos lugares en los que tales datos podían ser recogidos de algún modo, es decir, las ciudades. En una España eminentemente rural, extrapolar la alimentación media del obrero fabril al grueso de la población es, simple y llanamente, un dislate.

MORALEJA: presentar como arcadia dorada una época en la que los trastornos por malnutrición campaban a sus anchas (especialmente en aquellas zonas en las que la gente se veía *obligada* a alimentarse de lo más económico), y marcarse un sesgo de confirmación magistral "olvidando" la mortandad y enfermedades varias causadas por esa alimentación que tanto defiende, y al tiempo venir a contar que ignoramos el 90% de la "evidencia" que nos trae...

...precisamente el especialista en ignorar los contraargumentos ajenos...


----------



## Cazarr (20 Oct 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Aquí se defiende que, por ejemplo, una dieta alta en grasa puede adelgazar aunque contenga más calorías que una baja en grasa. Motivos: expuestos hasta la saciedad, mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina, aumento del metabolismo basal, etc. etc.



Perdón por la ignorancia;

¿alguien me explica muy básicamente qué es el *metabolismo basal* y en qué consiste la *sensibilidad a la insulina*?

Gracias.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Oct 2016)

echa el cálculo calórico, que es la referencia científica en nutrición (las cantidades para los mínimos de los nutrientes esenciales nada más).

Se ha pasado de una dieta con un 70% de carbohidratos a una con un 40-50%.

Y la contribución determinante de eso ahí esta en las estadísticas.


----------



## merkawoman (20 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista de una persona "normal" (trabaja, anda, pasea al perro, trota y cosas así) con 2-3 comidas va sobrado, no le hace falta más. Si haces ejercicio muy intenso ya es otra cuestión. Intenso de verdad no salir a correr dos o tres veces por semana a tu ritmo o ir al gym una hora cuatro veces a la semana a hacer musculación a medio gas, para eso tampoco hace falta más.
> 
> Depende de la comilona que te metas porque ya me estoy imaginando las tuyas que serán las típicas de practicamente la mayoría, por ejemplo hincharte a chorizos, panceta, chuletas, morcilla con un montón de pan y probablemente también un montón de botellines o de vino. Nos ha jodido así normal que te sientas a punto de explotar porque te metes al cuerpo 4.000 Kc y ni te enteras, al menos en ese momento. Después si te enteras cuando estás a punto de explotar.
> 
> ...



..¿A favor de 2-3 comidas diarias? ¿de un ayuno intermitente 16/8?

De leer tus posts...sino lo leo en este no lo creo.:8:


----------



## Dabicito (20 Oct 2016)

lo de la frecuencia es una chorrada, puedes comer 3 veces y está perfecto, y si meriendas tampoco pasa nada, y si te tomas el desayuno y luego una manzana tampoco será mejor ni peor. Lo importante es la materia prima y los hábitos de vida.


----------



## Cormac (21 Oct 2016)

A mí personalmente una comilona fuera de casa me sienta mal.
En la última comida en un restaurante el día 12 de octubre, me pedí una ensalada con granada, bastante completa y abundante que tenía un hojaldre. De segundo ternasco asadp con patatas a lo pobre, de ahí comí parte de las patatas y la carne del plato de mi madre que no podía con él.
De postre no había donde elegir, no tenía escapatoria. Era una trenza de Almudévar (un dulce de hojaldre) y un trozo de helado.
De beber agua y una copa de cava para brindar ya que conducía luego. Un cortado sin azúcar al final. El pan blanco no lo toqué.
Mi cuerpo me decía, como toda la vida que como fuera, que no estaba bien. Termino desabrochandome el botón del pantalón y ya no ceno nada mas que alguna fruta. De ir al gimnasio me olvido ese día.
Cuando he ido a un buffet de estos tipos japoneses es peor todavía. Ahí me meto mucha carne, verduras y pescado a la plancha. También algún frito, of course. Vino bebo esos días. De postre ha caído algún profiterol.
Como voy una vez al año con amigos de toda la vida, pues me salto cualquier dieta, pero si por mí fuera iría a un restaurante mas normal.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Oct 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> *..¿A favor de 2-3 comidas diarias? ¿de un ayuno intermitente 16/8?
> 
> De leer tus posts...sino lo leo en este no lo creo.* :8:



En una persona "normal" que no hace mucho deporte si veo bien que haga 2-3 comidas diarias, en uno que hace mucho deporte intenso no tanto. Yo dependiendo de si entreno una o dos veces diarias suelo hacer entre 4-6 comidas (2 importantes y las prentreno y postentreno) y si no tengo pensado entrenar intenso la prentreno no la hago.

Yo no he dicho que esté a favor del 16/8 sino que me han dicho que le de una oportunidad y eso estoy haciendo a ver que pasa, por ahora no puedo decir como me va solo que sigo haciendo practicamente las mismas comidas pero más apretadas en el tiempo 

Saludos.


----------



## merkawoman (21 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> En una persona "normal" que no hace mucho deporte si veo bien que haga 2-3 comidas diarias, en uno que hace mucho deporte intenso no tanto. Yo dependiendo de si entreno una o dos veces diarias suelo hacer entre 4-6 comidas (2 importantes y las prentreno y postentreno) y si no tengo pensado entrenar intenso la prentreno no la hago.
> 
> Yo no he dicho que esté a favor del 16/8 sino que me han dicho que le de una oportunidad y eso estoy haciendo a ver que pasa, por ahora no puedo decir como me va solo que sigo haciendo practicamente las mismas comidas pero más apretadas en el tiempo
> 
> Saludos.



¿Y como conciliar la comida postentreno con un 16/8?

En mi caso particular es lo que mejor me funciona, almuerzo sobre las 14 y ceno sobre las 20 y acostandome minimo a las 24, pero ahora tengo que entrenar de mañana, una hora 5-6 dias a la semana sobre las 6-7 de la mañana, con lo cual tengo que añadir un mini desayuno postentreno..y entonces la cosa cambia.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (21 Oct 2016)

¿Alguien sabe cuál es el edulcorante o sustituto "saludable" del azúcar más parecido al sabor del azúcar? 

He intentado sustituir el azúcar con varios edulcorantes y no puedo con el sabor.
Hasta ahora he probado sacarinas, y stevia. Las primeras puaff, y la stevia endulza bastante pero tiene un regusto amargo que no lo soporto.

¿Existe algo que sea realmente muy parecido al azúcar?


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Oct 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuál es el edulcorante o sustituto "saludable" del azúcar más parecido al sabor del azúcar?
> 
> He intentado sustituir el azúcar con varios edulcorantes y no puedo con el sabor.
> Hasta ahora he probado sacarinas, y stevia. Las primeras puaff, y la stevia endulza bastante pero tiene un regusto amargo que no lo soporto.
> ...



Lo mas parecido al azúcar es la cocaína

Pero es muy cara como sustituto para todos los días

Es mas barato(y saludable) dejarla.


----------



## InKilinaTor (21 Oct 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuál es el edulcorante o sustituto "saludable" del azúcar más parecido al sabor del azúcar?
> 
> He intentado sustituir el azúcar con varios edulcorantes y no puedo con el sabor.
> Hasta ahora he probado sacarinas, y stevia. Las primeras puaff, y la stevia endulza bastante pero tiene un regusto amargo que no lo soporto.
> ...



Prueba distintos tipos de sacarina, los hay con mas o menos saboe, a mi me va bien el de los Dia, para gustos...


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> ¿Y que comia antes? Por que esa es una comida normal(quiza las setas no) pero eso no quita de comer un poco de pan con la comida, claro esta no media barra , lo que hay que hacer es no hincharse a porquerias



Pues lo que come todo el mundo que come más o menos normal. Lo de la lista más pan, pizza, pasta, algún bollo, arroz, patatas, legumbres, embutidos, queso, yogures (ahora tomo quefir que me lo he olvidado en la primera lista), helados, etc.

Todo moderadamente y sin abusar.

De todo esto ahora tomo arroz y legumbres una vez a la semana y alguna patata frita que siempre te ponen si comes fuera.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que estoy probando se llama 16/8 y solo llevo unos días así que no puedo decir si me va bien o si noto algo diferente porque es pronto. Cuando lleve más tiempo con ello ya lo diré que tal.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues bienvenido al club.
Ya nos contará sus impresiones.

(y bueno, lo que es el 16/8 ya lo habíamos comentado aquí varias veces)

---------- Post added 21-oct-2016 at 08:54 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Perdón por la ignorancia;
> 
> ¿alguien me explica muy básicamente qué es el *metabolismo basal* y en qué consiste la *sensibilidad a la insulina*?
> 
> Gracias.



El *metabolismo basal* es lo que consume el cuerpo en reposo, es decir, la energía que el cuerpo gasta para mantener funcionando sus diferentes sistemas, mantener la temperatura corporal, etc.

En teoría, una persona consumirá diariamente un total de energía equivalente al del metabolismo basal más el de la actividad física, pero en la práctica el metabolismo basal depende de multitud de factores, entre otros, de la actividad física, así que conocerlo no es en absoluto trivial.

La *insulina* es una hormona que, entre otras cosas, regula el nivel de glucosa en sangre moviendo el exceso hacia el interior de las células, pero también regula los procesos de anabolismo/catabolismo (en concreto, favorece el anabolismo, esto es, la creación de nuevos tejidos).

En función de la *sensibilidad a la insulina* de las células del cuerpo, será necesario segregar más o menos insulina para retirar de la sangre el mismo exceso de glucosa. Es decir, a medida que se deteriora la sensibilidad a la insulina, cada vez hace falta segregar más para hacer el mismo trabajo. Y como ya hemos comentado que a más insulina, más anabolismo, el resultado es que una mala sensibilidad a la insulina causa tendencia a engordar.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Oct 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> lo de la frecuencia es una chorrada, puedes comer 3 veces y está perfecto, y si meriendas tampoco pasa nada, y si te tomas el desayuno y luego una manzana tampoco será mejor ni peor. Lo importante es la materia prima y los hábitos de vida.



Vaya argumentos de mierda, con perdón. Por favor, me gustaría que pusieras algún argumento de por qué "la frecuencia es una chorrada". Yo he aportado bastantes indicios de por qué puede haber grandes diferencias entre comer dos, tres, cinco o seis veces al día, aunque la cantidad total sea la misma. Tan sólo el argumento del impacto sobre leptina/grelina o el de la respuesta insulínica ya nos indica a las claras que evidentemente NO da lo mismo.

Es que según la ideología dominante en nutrición, da igual todo: da igual la composición de la dieta (sólo importan las calorías), da igual el número de veces que comas al día (sólo importan las calorías), da igual el tipo concreto de macronutrienes (sólo importan las calorías), da igual el sueño, el estrés, da igual todo salvo las calorías... Pero es que la fisiología humana NO funciona de esa manera.


----------



## Qui (21 Oct 2016)

Yo noto mucho en mi peso por la mañana el descanso nocturno. Si duermo 8 horas y a gusto siempre peso un kilo y pico menos que al acostarme pero si duermo poco o mal raramente llego a pesar un kilo menos.
Todo esto independientemente de si he cenado o no o que cantidad o de la cantidad de líquidos que haya bebido (por supuesto si antes de ir a la cama bebiera muchos líquidos estos se sumarían a las cifras anteriores).


----------



## zapatitos (21 Oct 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> *¿Y como conciliar la comida postentreno con un 16/8?
> 
> En mi caso particular es lo que mejor me funciona, almuerzo sobre las 14 y ceno sobre las 20 y acostandome minimo a las 24, pero ahora tengo que entrenar de mañana, una hora 5-6 dias a la semana sobre las 6-7 de la mañana, con lo cual tengo que añadir un mini desayuno postentreno..y entonces la cosa cambia.*



Lo que me aconsejaron a mí que hiciera, es una orientación porque no tengo un horario fijo de trabajo pero más o menos lo estoy haciendo así:

- Ceno a las 22.00 horas fuerte con verduras, carne o pescado, aceite de oliva y frutos secos, eso no ha variado practicamente.
- Tres cuartos de hora antes de entrenar tomó una infusión con té normal, té verde, cola de caballo y una cucharadita de café.
- Entreno alrededor de las 13.00 horas, unos 30-35 minutos.
- Después de entrenar hago una comida con carbohidratos (copos de avena, patatas, boniatos, arroz, fruta, miel) con proteina y algo de grasa.
- Como alrededor de las 16.00, más o menos como la cena pero menos cantidad.
- A las 18.00 horas o 18.30 hago una pequeña comida preentreno si tengo previsto hacer un entreno intenso, salir a hacer sprints, fartlek, etc etc. Si es solo de recuperación no como nada.
- Alrededor de las 19.00 vuelvo a entrenar lo que tenga previsto, 20-60 minutos dependiendo de lo que haga.
- Cuando termino hago una comida postentreno que depende de la intensidad del entreno.
- A las 22.00 horas ceno y me voy a dormir cuando tengo sueño, no soy de dormir muchas horas.

Como digo esto varía según el trabajo que tenga y si tengo que estar currando hasta tarde o madrugar por las circunstancias pero intento estar 14-16 horas seguidas con el ayuno ese.

O sea dependiendo del día hago 4-5 comidas diarias, practicamente como antes pero en menos tiempo.

Ya digo que no puedo decir como me va yendo con esto porque una semana no es tiempo suficiente para sacar conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (21 Oct 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuál es el edulcorante o sustituto "saludable" del azúcar más parecido al sabor del azúcar?
> 
> He intentado sustituir el azúcar con varios edulcorantes y no puedo con el sabor.
> Hasta ahora he probado sacarinas, y stevia. Las primeras puaff, y la stevia endulza bastante pero tiene un regusto amargo que no lo soporto.
> ...



si el Xilitol, de aspecto y sabor similar apto para horno etc. algo carete pero asumibe


----------



## Cormac (21 Oct 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuál es el edulcorante o sustituto "saludable" del azúcar más parecido al sabor del azúcar?
> 
> He intentado sustituir el azúcar con varios edulcorantes y no puedo con el sabor.
> Hasta ahora he probado sacarinas, y stevia. Las primeras puaff, y la stevia endulza bastante pero tiene un regusto amargo que no lo soporto.
> ...



La miel y con moderación.


----------



## angek (21 Oct 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuál es el edulcorante o sustituto "saludable" del azúcar más parecido al sabor del azúcar?
> 
> He intentado sustituir el azúcar con varios edulcorantes y no puedo con el sabor.
> Hasta ahora he probado sacarinas, y stevia. Las primeras puaff, y la stevia endulza bastante pero tiene un regusto amargo que no lo soporto.
> ...



A mi paladar, una mezcla de xylitol con erithritol es parecidillo y aguanta el horneado. 

Pero yo, francamente, recomiendo tomar un buen azúcar ecológico. 

O sea, si se quiere uno endulzar la vida, que sea tomando los riesgos de consumir algo que perjudique la salud. 

Es una forma de educar el sentido del gusto y hacerlo más cercano a lo que nos es sano.


----------



## Cormac (21 Oct 2016)

angek dijo:


> A mi paladar, una mezcla de xylitol con erithritol es parecidillo y aguanta el horneado.
> 
> Pero yo, francamente, recomiendo tomar un buen azúcar ecológico.
> 
> ...



Una mierda por muy ecológica que sea, no dejará de ser una mierda.
Es como si consumo cocaína procedentes de amapolas cultivadas ecológicas.


----------



## InKilinaTor (21 Oct 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Pues lo que come todo el mundo que come más o menos normal. Lo de la lista más pan, pizza, pasta, algún bollo, arroz, patatas, legumbres, embutidos, queso, yogures (ahora tomo quefir que me lo he olvidado en la primera lista), helados, etc.
> 
> Todo moderadamente y sin abusar.
> 
> De todo esto ahora tomo arroz y legumbres una vez a la semana y alguna patata frita que siempre te ponen si comes fuera.



Yo como fuera casi todos los dias, si en vez de patatas no me ponen ensalada me levanto, aqui se demonoza el pan, en cowrto modo esta bien si comes un pan diario, pero yo como muy nos de 1/3 al cabo del dia, la pizza...nah, una al año y vasera, creo que con dejar los bollos de kk y no abisar del pan lo tienes hecho.

Pero insisto, creo que el principal problema actual no es el sobrepeso, si no que en la tele salen tios cuadrados y no todos podemos ni nos merece el esfuerzo estar asi.

El otro dia me dijo una mujer que el hobre de mi altura que no pesa 90kg ni es hombre ni nah

---------- Post added 21-oct-2016 at 16:17 ----------

Por cierto, es imposible escribir con mis dedacos, el proximo movil de 7" jajaja


----------



## Rauxa (21 Oct 2016)

Food consumption and the actual statistics of cardiovascular diseases: an epidemiological comparison of 42 European countries | Grasgruber | Food & Nutrition Research

Algo largo, pero muy significativo.

Otro gran golpe al mito de que la grasa es mala y los hidratos buenos.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Oct 2016)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Yo como fuera casi todos los dias, si en vez de patatas no me ponen ensalada me levanto, aqui se demonoza el pan, en cowrto modo esta bien si comes un pan diario, pero yo como muy nos de 1/3 al cabo del dia, la pizza...nah, una al año y vasera, creo que con dejar los bollos de kk y no abisar del pan lo tienes hecho.
> 
> Pero insisto, creo que el principal problema actual no es el sobrepeso, si no que en la tele salen tios cuadrados y no todos podemos ni nos merece el esfuerzo estar asi.
> 
> ...



El 40% de la población mayor de 30 años sufre sobrepeso y la mitad de ese 40% tiene obesidad (y subiendo) pero eso no es ningún problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (21 Oct 2016)

Imagino que la carne que coméis no es precisamente de "calidad estándar". Y más si coméis habitualmente.* ¿Dónde soléis comprarlas? ¿Qué marcas? ¿Se nota mucho la diferencia económica? ¿Recomendaciones?*

(Gracias!)


----------



## trevijano1979 (21 Oct 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Imagino que la carne que coméis no es precisamente de "calidad estándar". Y más si coméis habitualmente.* ¿Dónde soléis comprarlas? ¿Qué marcas? ¿Se nota mucho la diferencia económica? ¿Recomendaciones?*
> 
> (Gracias!)



si eres rural como yo, en el pueblo de al lado, al ayuntamiento, preguntas por la Mari, su marido tiene las vacas a 20 km del mio, puedo incluso ir a ver la que van a sacificar (no lo hago por que me gustan los bichos). Cuando estamos cuatro, una cuarta parte de la vaca, cortado ,envasado al vacio y con etiqueta en cada paquete, desde solomillo a lomos, carne de guisar, filetes.....yo para la siguiente ya le he pedido que me guarde casquería. Precio 10 euros el kg, 20kg 200euros. pueblo de navarra, se hace en muchos....creo que es la opción mas fiable.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Food consumption and the actual statistics of cardiovascular diseases: an epidemiological comparison of 42 European countries | Grasgruber | Food & Nutrition Research
> 
> Algo largo, pero muy significativo.
> 
> Otro gran golpe al mito de que la grasa es mala y los hidratos buenos.



Pongo la traducción de las conclusiones:

Nuestros resultados no apoyan la asociación entre la ECV y la grasa saturada, que todavía está contenido en las directrices dietéticas oficiales. En su lugar, están de acuerdo con los datos acumulados a partir de estudios recientes que relacionan el riesgo de ECV con el alto índice glucémico / carga de las dietas a base de carbohidratos. En ausencia de cualquier evidencia científica que conecta las grasas saturadas por las ECV, estos resultados muestran que las recomendaciones dietéticas actuales con respecto a los derechos compensatorios deben ser seriamente reconsiderada.


----------



## angek (22 Oct 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Imagino que la carne que coméis no es precisamente de "calidad estándar". Y más si coméis habitualmente.* ¿Dónde soléis comprarlas? ¿Qué marcas? ¿Se nota mucho la diferencia económica? ¿Recomendaciones?*
> 
> (Gracias!)



Carne 100% de pasto | Blog Disidente


Con todo lo que hay puesto aquí y no se hace referencia a las enormes diferencias entre la buena carne y el otro 98%. 


Igual es la manera en la que se dan la mano los paleos y los veganos, hoygan.


----------



## chomin (22 Oct 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Vaya argumentos de mierda, con perdón. Por favor, me gustaría que pusieras algún argumento de por qué "la frecuencia es una chorrada". Yo he aportado bastantes indicios de por qué puede haber grandes diferencias entre comer dos, tres, cinco o seis veces al día, aunque la cantidad total sea la misma. Tan sólo el argumento del impacto sobre leptina/grelina o el de la respuesta insulínica ya nos indica a las claras que evidentemente NO da lo mismo.
> 
> Es que según la ideología dominante en nutrición, da igual todo: da igual la composición de la dieta (sólo importan las calorías), da igual el número de veces que comas al día (sólo importan las calorías), da igual el tipo concreto de macronutrienes (sólo importan las calorías), da igual el sueño, el estrés, da igual todo salvo las calorías... Pero es que la fisiología humana NO funciona de esa manera.



Yo basado en mi experiencia ya que pase una temporada comiendo 3 veces al día y otra 5.

Me he quedado con la de 5, porque gano en calidad de vida y creo que en salud.

Comiendo 3 veces al día, tenía peores digestiones y me amuermaba después de comer, además de picos de insulina, cuando llegaba a la hora de las comidas tenía mucha hambre y el azúcar por los suelos. Gane peso.

Con 5 comidas, mejores digestiones, como menos en las comidas, la insulina la tengo estable, además aprovecho para a media mañana y media tarde comer productos de calidad, manzana, arándanos, frutas de temporada, frutos secos, semillas de calabaza, chocolate puro....Perdí Peso

Luego procuro cenar temprano para estar casi 12 horas sin tomar alimento. sobretodo los viernes/sabado que me acuesto tarde y me levanto tarde y estoy 16h sin comer nada, un medio ayuno.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Oct 2016)

chomin dijo:


> Yo basado en mi experiencia ya que pase una temporada comiendo 3 veces al día y otra 5.
> 
> Me he quedado con la de 5, porque gano en calidad de vida y creo que en salud.
> 
> ...



La eterna discusion de las 3 o 5 comidas no tiene sentido alguno si no te haces antes una pregunta: que comes?

Si metes en todas las comidas pan, azucar en el cafe y algun alimento procesado y procuras tomar poca grasa (pechuguitas, lonchas de pavo, pescado blanco hervido...), arroz y patatas, la suma o parte de todo esto... entonces tienes que comer 5 veces al dia.

Si comes basandote en carne y pescado buscando las partes grasas, frutos secos, fruta, muchisima verdura, aceite de oliva a litros y sin miedo a la grasa... con 2-3 veces al dia tienes mas que suficiente.

La primera forma de comer te provoca subidon de azucar y bajonazo a las 2 o 3 horas, tienes que comer por cojones. Esta recomendacion es la normal para intentar aplanar la montaña rusa de insulina (a martillazos).

La segunda forma es alta en grasa y micronutrientes, es saciante, densa y nutritiva, y no provoca picos de azucar. No hay que hacer nada especial ya que el cuerpo tiene lo que necesita y no pide auxilio cada dos horas.


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Oct 2016)

chomin dijo:


> Yo basado en mi experiencia ya que pase una temporada comiendo 3 veces al día y otra 5.
> 
> Me he quedado con la de 5, porque gano en calidad de vida y creo que en salud.
> 
> ...



Ósea, que 5 picos de insulina mejor que 3

5 digestiones(5 veces hacer trabajar al sistema disgestivo tanto de forma mecánica como bioquimicamentw) mejor que 3

Llegabas al azúcar por los suelos cuando comias 3 veces? Algo no hacías bien.

Lo vuelvo a repetir. Algo no hacías bien cuando te va mejor comer 5 veces en vez de 3


----------



## chomin (22 Oct 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ósea, que 5 picos de insulina mejor que 3
> 
> 5 digestiones(5 veces hacer trabajar al sistema disgestivo tanto de forma mecánica como bioquimicamentw) mejor que 3
> 
> ...



Si algo hacia mal, comer 3 veces al día.


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Oct 2016)

chomin dijo:


> Si algo hacia mal, comer 3 veces al día.



Vaya argumentazo.

Ale, pues hinchate a comer a ver si revientas


----------



## chomin (22 Oct 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Vaya argumentazo.
> 
> Ale, pues hinchate a comer a ver si revientas



Aquí os creéis poseedores de la verdad absoluta. :XX: Que gracia me haceis

El sistema digestivo trabaja mas veces, pero tambien mas ligera. y si tengo 5 picos de insulina pero tambien mas moderados.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Oct 2016)

chomin dijo:


> Aquí os creéis poseedores de la verdad absoluta. :XX: Que gracia me haceis
> 
> El sistema digestivo trabaja mas veces, pero tambien mas ligera. y si tengo 5 picos de insulina pero tambien mas moderados.



Si tuvieras picos de insulina moderados, tu cuerpo no te pediría comer 5 veces al día. Simplemente estas en una montaña rusa todo el día. 

Pero como te han dicho más arriba más que el hecho de comer más o menos veces, es más importante el QUÉ comemos. 

Por otra parte, si ves que te va mejor comer 5 que 3 veces, puedes intentar lo que hace mucha gente de comer 6-7 veces al día. Así haces aún comidas más pequeñas.


Hoy día ningún fisiólogo discute sobre el hecho de que comer 3 veces, es mejor que comer 5.
Cada vez que hacemos una digestión estamos estresando al cuerpo y estamos envejeciendo un poco más.

Biologicamente estamos más adaptados a hacer pocas comidas pero más contundentes que no a hacer más comidas y más "ligeras". Y como digo, eso los expertos ya no los discuten.

Otra cosa es que tengas una alta ingesta de cereales, pan, harinas, procesados, azucarados... y eso hace que tengas que comer a cada poco y en poca cantidad. Pero ese es otra cosa.
Si comes comida REAL, dificilmente comerás más de 2-3 veces al día.
Y con digestiones super ligeras.


----------



## chomin (22 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si tuvieras picos de insulina moderados, tu cuerpo no te pediría comer 5 veces al día. Simplemente estas en una montaña rusa todo el día.
> 
> Pero como te han dicho más arriba más que el hecho de comer más o menos veces, es más importante el QUÉ comemos.
> 
> ...



Yo en verdad como 3 veces mas 2 entrehoras (una pieza de fruta o frutos secos como he dicho) Y que hay unanimidad científica yo por mas que lo he buscado no la he encontrado.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Oct 2016)

chomin dijo:


> Yo en verdad como 3 veces mas 2 entrehoras (una pieza de fruta o frutos secos como he dicho) Y que hay unanimidad científica yo por mas que lo he buscado no la he encontrado.



Pues busca, pq eso es como estar discutiendo si el ser humano es herbívoro u omnívoro. 

Cuando uno ingiere alimentos densos en nutrientes, anda más horas saciado con lo cual no necesita darle gasolina al cuerpo cada 2 por 3. 

Hace 1000, 10.000, 100.000 años...había los alimentos que había, y si una cosa había en común eran la calidad de los alimentos en esas épocas. Lógicamente animales de calidad, frutas y verduras sin manipular.... No como ahora, que todo está procesado, hormonado, clembuterado, con azúcares añadidos para así hacer más atractivo al alimento, más adictivo y que estemos poco nutridos con lo cual el cuerpo se "queja", y necesita estar comiendo a cada poco.

Si necesitas hacer estos temptempiés es que tu cuerpo no anda bien nutrido. Ojo, no estoy diciendo de comer más o comer menos, sino de comer alimentos más nutritivos. 

Compara lo que aporta 100 gramos de pasta Vs 100 gramos de verdura. Y verás a lo que me refiero.

Estos problemas que tenemos hoy día en este campo (qué alimentos comer, cuando comer...), no los teníamos hace miles de años. 
Teníamos lo que teníamos y evolucionamos así, hasta el día de hoy. 

Ha sido empezar a replantearnos cosas que teníamos muy bien solucionadas desde hace miles de años como especie animal que somos, y empezar a engordar, a enfermar...


----------



## chomin (22 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues busca, pq eso es como estar discutiendo si el ser humano es herbívoro u omnívoro.
> 
> Cuando uno ingiere alimentos densos en nutrientes, anda más horas saciado con lo cual no necesita darle gasolina al cuerpo cada 2 por 3.
> 
> ...



Otra pregunta, por ejemplo ¿Como podría comer chocolate puro si solo comiese 3 veces al día ?

El chocolate puro tiene muchas propiedades saludables, pero también se sabe que tiene sustancias que inhiben la absorción de hierro, si la como en esas tres comidas igual me da una deficiencia de hierro, mientras que si tengo dos tentetiesos puedo comerlo ahí sin ningún problema. Me ayuda a distribuir mas alimentos.

La fisiología es compleja. La eficiencia de conversión de cada persona es distinta y además debe influir la digestibilidad de los alimentos ingeridos, y por mucho que digáis no se sabe ni la mitad.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Oct 2016)

chomin dijo:


> Otra pregunta, por ejemplo ¿Como podría comer chocolate puro si solo comiese 3 veces al día ?
> 
> El chocolate puro tiene muchas propiedades saludables, pero también se sabe que tiene sustancias que inhiben la absorción de hierro, si la como en esas tres comidas igual me da una deficiencia de hierro, mientras que si tengo dos tentetiesos puedo comerlo ahí sin ningún problema. Me ayuda a distribuir mas alimentos.
> 
> La fisiología es compleja. La eficiencia de conversión de cada persona es distinta y además debe influir la digestibilidad de los alimentos ingeridos, y por mucho que digáis no se sabe ni la mitad.



Yo el cacao me lo como algunas veces como postre.
Creo que fueron los mayas que empezaron con el cacao hace unos 2.500 años. 
Así que no me preocuparía por la deficiencia de hierro si comes alimentos como proteina animal. 
A veces nos comemos sin preocuparnos, un Donuts, unas Oreo, unas chuches, un cubatilla, pero resulta que nos preocupamos del cacao si este va acompañado de otros alimentos o va solo.

Un poco de sentido común... No creo que comas cada día 500 gramos de cacao.

Entre personas puede haber diferencias (la leche por ejemplo no la tolera igual un africano que un danés). Según la raza puede haber algunas diferencias. Pero menos de las que nos pensamos. Es como comparar 2 vacas entre ellas o 2 perros. Las primeras son rumiantes y los segundos son carnívoros. Comerás más o menos cantidad en función de la raza o tendrán algun grupo de alimentos a los que estarán más adaptados en función de su raza o de donde se criaron, pero poco más.

Aquí hemos llegado a un punto de considerar el cereal como un alimento para los humamos o incluso estamos discutiendo si el ser humano es un omnívoro o no.

Y como decimos siempre, una cosa es tener como base el comer 2/3 veces al día y otra es en algunos días determinados (somos animales sociales), podamos hacer 4 o 5 comidas y permitirnos una buena pizza de vez en cuando.

Pero como sistema comer 5 veces al día, o tener a los cereales como base alimentaria, solo nos llevará a enfermarnos en algún momento u otro de nuestra vida.


----------



## Können (22 Oct 2016)

Blog que descubrí esta semana y una entrada en el mismo sobre la ketosis. 

En mi opinión, una entrada muy interesante y con mención a bibliografía. 

¿Qué sabemos de los cuerpos cetónicos? | DN Running Dudas y consejos


----------



## Cormac (22 Oct 2016)

En mi caso como cinco veces al día, pero no necesito comer cinco veces al día. Das por hecho que lo necesito.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Oct 2016)

chomin dijo:


> *Yo en verdad como 3 veces mas 2 entrehoras (una pieza de fruta o frutos secos como he dicho) Y que hay unanimidad científica yo por mas que lo he buscado no la he encontrado.*



Tener 5 picos de insulina diarios en principio ni es bueno ni es malo porque como tantas cosas depende de muchos factores como tu actividad diaria, de tu sensibilidad a la insulina, etc, etc.

Si esos entrehoras los haces por una razón lógica (vas a entrenar por ejemplo o has entrenado fuerte) no pasa nada pero si los haces solo por hacer pues a lo mejor si pasa.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2016 at 19:32 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *Otra cosa es que tengas una alta ingesta de cereales, pan, harinas, procesados, azucarados... y eso hace que tengas que comer a cada poco y en poca cantidad. Pero ese es otra cosa.
> Si comes comida REAL, dificilmente comerás más de 2-3 veces al día.
> Y con digestiones super ligeras.*



Ayer comí 5 veces y fueron de comida real. Dos comidas grandes, una prentreno y dos postentreno. Y hoy voy a hacer lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (22 Oct 2016)

Qué opináis de las palomitas de maíz hechas en casa con buen aceite de oliva¿


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Oct 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tener 5 picos de insulina diarios en principio ni es bueno ni es malo porque como tantas cosas depende de muchos factores como tu actividad diaria, de tu sensibilidad a la insulina, etc, etc.
> 
> Si esos entrehoras los haces por una razón lógica (vas a entrenar por ejemplo o has entrenado fuerte) no pasa nada pero si los haces solo por hacer pues a lo mejor si pasa.
> 
> ...



Pero Zapatitos estos comentarios (una vez mas) no van con tu estilo de vida. Si yo tuviese que meterme 5.000 cal en solo dos comidas no tendria cojones a hacerlo.

Tu tienes que comer mas veces porque haces un gasto energetico muy grande debido a tu actividad fisica.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2016 at 21:17 ----------




sada dijo:


> Qué opináis de las palomitas de maíz hechas en casa con buen aceite de oliva¿



Que me encantan y alguna vez peco, pero hace tiempo ya lei el pico de azucar brutal que provocan.

Alguna noche me las hago viendo una peli y al dia siguiente es una sensacion de vacio de estomago muy evidente. Son hidrato en vena las jodias.

Pd. Las palomitas tiene un IG de 85 y carga glucemica de 37.


----------



## capital tali (22 Oct 2016)

*!*



TomBolillo dijo:


> Por lo que lanzo mi pregunta a todos por si alguien me puede iluminar un poco; ¿Cómo comer paleo / low carb y no dejarse los cuartos en proteína ecológica o no hincharnos a hormonas y antibióticos?



Pescado fresco de temporada es de lo mas barato "de calidad". Yo suelo tomar casquería que es mas barata que la carne e igual o mas nutritiva.

En el Consum (desconozco en otros comercios) muchas veces tienen productos a punto de caducar a mitad de precio. Los lunes a primera hora suele ser cuando mas cosas tienen.


----------



## Cormac (22 Oct 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Biologicamente estamos más adaptados a hacer pocas comidas pero más contundentes que no a hacer más comidas y más "ligeras". Y como digo, eso los expertos ya no los discuten..



Yo no sé si estaré mas adaptado a hacer una comida mas contundente, pero cuando como fuera de casa y como contundente me encuentro mucho mas pesado. Algo no va bien en mi cuerpo.
En.cuanto a los expertos que usted lee será porque pone.en google: "Tres comidas al día mejor que cinco" y los resultados serán acordes a lo quiere leer.
Te lo digo porque lo que he leído es que a día de hoy no se sabe que es mejor o peor, por eso lo preguntaba anteriormente.
Puede ser que le vaya mejor a los que hacen mucho deporte y a las personas sedentarias les vaya mejor comer menos veces, no tengo ni idea.
Lo que te digo que yo no tengo necesidad de comer cinco veces, que cuando me voy de excursión a algún pueblo me adapto al horario de la gente con la que voy sin ningún tipo de ansiedad, que si como cinco veces es porque así me adaptó mi dieta un nutricionista y con ella me quité los 10 kilos que me sobraban, pero que si alguien me convence que es mejor comer dos veces, no tengo ningún problema, y es mas reconozco que es mucho mas cómodo.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Yo no sé si estaré mas adaptado a hacer una comida mas contundente, pero cuando como fuera de casa y como contundente me encuentro mucho mas pesado. Algo no va bien en mi cuerpo.
> En.cuanto a los expertos que usted lee será porque pone.en google: "Tres comidas al día mejor que cinco" y los resultados serán acordes a lo quiere leer.
> Te lo digo porque lo que he leído es que a día de hoy no se sabe que es mejor o peor, por eso lo preguntaba anteriormente.
> Puede ser que le vaya mejor a los que hacen mucho deporte y a las personas sedentarias les vaya mejor comer menos veces, no tengo ni idea.
> Lo que te digo que yo no tengo necesidad de comer cinco veces, que cuando me voy de excursión a algún pueblo me adapto al horario de la gente con la que voy sin ningún tipo de ansiedad, que si como cinco veces es porque así me adaptó mi dieta un nutricionista y con ella me quité los 10 kilos que me sobraban, pero que si alguien me convence que es mejor comer dos veces, no tengo ningún problema, y es mas reconozco que es mucho mas cómodo.




Comer fuera de casa siempre es un peligro: aceites para freir de mala calidad, salsas, aderezos "malos", panecillos... 
Yo cuando como fuera y voy de menú y no me salgo de las ensaladas/verduritas y pescado sin nada de guarnición + fruta como postre, no tengo problema. Cuando salgo a cenar ya es otra historia, pero soy consciente de ello.

Cuando uno come realmente mal, haga la dieta que haga, funcionará. Simplemente con quitar azúcares y mierdas varias, es más que suficiente.

A partir de ahí, la cuestión es continuar mejorando, sin quedarse estancado y que no haya efecto rebote. Si su dietista se limitó a una dieta baja en calorías, verá que llegará un día que se estanca y empieza a subir otra vez.
En ese momento, verá como se empieza a replantear el tema de bajar comidas y empezará a conocer los beneficios de los ayunos intermitentes.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (23 Oct 2016)

Realmente las cinco comidas de las que siempre se habla se centran en un importante desayuno, algo para almorzar (fruta, etc...), una comida sencilla, frutos secos o algo para picar por la tarde y que no llegues con hambre a la cena y una cena muy suave.

O sea, es repartir las necesidades nutricionales a lo largo del día entendiendo que la parte màs activa es por la mañana y la menos a partir de la tarde noche.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Oct 2016)

chomin dijo:


> Yo basado en mi experiencia ya que pase una temporada comiendo 3 veces al día y otra 5.
> 
> Me he quedado con la de 5, porque gano en calidad de vida y creo que en salud.
> 
> ...



Al final, lo saludable es mantener niveles estables de glucosa en sangre.

Haciendo un paralelismo, podemos verlo como la regulación de la velocidad en la conducción:

- Alimentarse con carbohidratos a pincho es como conducir bruscamente. Cada vez que te apipas de azúcar, le estás metiendo al coche un acelerón (pico de glucosa, seguido de un pico de insulina), que antes o después va a ir seguido de un frenazo (valle de glucosa, que estimula el hambre), y que probablemente va a requerir nuevos acelerones que a su vez causarán nuevos frenazos, con el consiguiente desgaste de motor y frenos

- Alimentarse con carbohidratos de absorción lenta y varias comidas al día es como conducir suavemente. Procuramos no apretar el acelerador en exceso y mantener una velocidad más o menos constante, de modo que suavizamos mucho los acelerones y evitamos los frenazos, pero es cierto que para mantener la velocidad en rango vamos a tener que estar pisando el acelerador más a menudo.

- Alimentarse con una LCHF y pocas comidas al día es como conducir con control de crucero. El propio coche mantiene la velocidad constante sin necesidad de pisar el acelerador ni el freno.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Oct 2016)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Realmente las cinco comidas de las que siempre se habla se centran en un importante desayuno, algo para almorzar (fruta, etc...), una comida sencilla, frutos secos o algo para picar por la tarde y que no llegues con hambre a la cena y una cena muy suave.
> 
> O sea, es repartir las necesidades nutricionales a lo largo del día entendiendo que la parte màs activa es por la mañana y la menos a partir de la tarde noche.



Claro, eso tiene bastante lógica. Debería funcionar. El problema es que parece que el cuerpo humano no funciona así. La sabiduría popular siempre lo dijo: "en el comer y en el rascar, todo es empezar". Que es como lo de "no comer, por haber comido". El apetito y la saciedad son mecanismos fisiológicos que funcionan como funcionan. Conozco multitud de obesos que hacen muchas comidas al día muy pequeñitas... Y están todo el día muertos de hambre. Comidas sin grasa, sin poder saciante. Repletas de hidratos. A todas horas. 

Los endocrinos, con este tema, son obstinados. Piensan: para evitar ataques de hambre, será mejor comer muchas veces al día, así los obesos estarán saciados.... Pero se equivocan. Por ejemplo, todos los estudios indican que el ayuno total produce una gran sensación de saciedad, eliminando el hambre debido a los cambios en la producción de leptina/grelina y al propio papel de los cuerpos cetónicos. Sin embargo, no se recomienda el ayuno (total o intermitente) para eliminar la sensación de hambre; te recomiendan comer, cuando comer (en general) así formulado, desencadena una serie de mecanismos que INCREMENTAN la sensación de hambre. Comer bajo en grasa, más aún, por muchos motivos.

Cuidado con "la lógica" y "el sentido común" en nutrición.

Nuestras abuelas lo tenían clarísimo: NO SE PICA ENTRE HORAS (no piques nada, que en un rato vamos a cenar). Se come a las horas de comer.

Ahora que hay que comer chopocientas veces al día: todos gordos.

Edito: otra cosa que parece que tiene lógica es comer más por la mañana y menos por la noche, ya que por el día te mueves y por la noche no... Y vas a "gastar" lo que has comido. El problema, de nuevo, es que el cuerpo humano NO funciona de esa manera. Y por ello es un consejo, si no erróneo, al menos a todas luces injustificado.


----------



## Cazarr (24 Oct 2016)

Hola, tengo una preguntilla,

¿qué debo pensar de la *GRASA DE PALMA*?

Imagino que aquí tanto el enfoque paleo como el "establecido" coinciden en que es insana, ¿no?

(Gracias!)


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Oct 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hola, tengo una preguntilla,
> 
> ¿qué debo pensar de la *GRASA DE PALMA*?
> 
> ...



Pues aunque no lo crea, hay controversia.

Por supuesto, la versión oficial grasófoba es que la grasa de palma es mala-malísima porque es casi un 50% grasas saturadas.

Otras versiones, en cambio, dan por buena tanto la grasa como el aceite de palma, especialmente si está sin refinar (aceite rojo, rico en vitamina A y carotenos). No la mejor, pero tampoco mala, siempre y cuando sea "fresca", es decir, sin oxidar. Es decir, *no la que trae la mierda procesada industrial* (a evitar por motivos mucho más serios que un poco de grasa de palma oxidada), sino la que puedes comprar en según qué tiendas.

Todos, no obstante, están más o menos de acuerdo en que la producción en masa de aceite y grasa de palma (que viene a sustituir a las *grasas trans* en la industria, dada la mala fama de éstas) está causando deforestación tropical acelerada (se tala selva para plantar palmas) y la desaparición del hábitat de los orangutanes, y tal y tal.

Si se la va a coger con papel de fumar, se vende grasa y aceite de palma presuntamente ecológicos, de cultivos presuntamente sostenibles. Aunque sospecho que eso es como dar limosna o donar a las ONG's: se hace para lavar conciencias, y el dinero rara vez sirve para lo que uno creía.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Oct 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Hola, tengo una preguntilla,
> 
> ¿qué debo pensar de la GRASA DE PALMA?
> 
> ...



Que el único motivo por el que la industria lo usa masivamente es porque es el más barato de producir que los demás, si la industria alimentaria encontrara la manera de añadirte aceite usado de motores (más barato aún que el de palma) y que pudieras durar años consumiéndolo lo harían sin dudar, lo que importa son los beneficios.

Si lo encuentras sin refinar es una opción como otra cualquiera aunque supongo que será difícil de encontrar, caro y peor opción que el aceite de oliva virgen. Y para que complicarse la vida teniendo accesible el aceite de oliva virgen.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (25 Oct 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> análisis 91 de glucosa, perfectos, comiendo pan y haciendo deporte. Urea pelín alta, Tal vez un exceso de proteínas o por exceso del propio deporte o por no haber bebido agua. Al grano, bajaré un pelín proteína y ritmo deportivo.



Algunos autores afirman que a partir de 85 empiezan empieza la desregulación, ya se que oficialmente es 100, pero no hace mucho decían que era 120...

---------- Post added 25-oct-2016 at 22:16 ----------

a cuanto estáis pagando las nueces en madrid? a granel y con cascara.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Oct 2016)

Poco a poco, pero parece que el personal va dándose cuenta:

De (digamos) 60 cafés que pongo por la mañana hay 6 que se lo toman sin azúcar ni sacarina.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Oct 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Poco a poco, pero parece que el personal va dándose cuenta:
> 
> De (digamos) 60 cafés que pongo por la mañana hay 6 que se lo toman sin azúcar ni sacarina.



Tú lo tienes que ver a diario, pero yo, que no me pongo nada, siempre veo caras de extrañeza cuando me tomo un café sin nada, o un té. No sé si somos tantos como un 10%.


----------



## Cormac (26 Oct 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Poco a poco, pero parece que el personal va dándose cuenta:
> 
> De (digamos) 60 cafés que pongo por la mañana hay 6 que se lo toman sin azúcar ni sacarina.



Otros lo que hacemos es guardarnos el sobre drl azucarillo y dejarlo en casa por si vienen visitas. Como no compro azúcar, me vienen bien, y total me lo cobran igual.


----------



## Jorkomboi (27 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Otros lo que hacemos es guardarnos el sobre drl azucarillo y dejarlo en casa por si vienen visitas. Como no compro azúcar, me vienen bien, y total me lo cobran igual.



Yo hago igual. Como no me lo descuentan del precio me lo llevo a casa.


----------



## Ricitos (27 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Otros lo que hacemos es guardarnos el sobre drl azucarillo y dejarlo en casa por si vienen visitas. Como no compro azúcar, me vienen bien, y total me lo cobran igual.



Yo también me lo llevaba a casa para las visitas, hasta que llegó el momento en que tengo 2 tarros llenos de sobres de azúcar. Ahora lo dejo en la taza, a veces el camarero se acuerda de que lo dejo y me dice: ah, no! que tú no quieres azúcar, no?. Personalmente creo que soy la única que no tomo azúcar en esa panadería jeje.


----------



## sada (3 Nov 2016)

está el hilo muy parado no


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Nov 2016)

Poco a poco, a pequeñas dosis, irán dando la información a la población, cuando esto debería salir de golpe y volar las denuncias por crímenes contra la humanidad:

Comer grasa, imprescindible para perderla | Fitness | EL MUNDO

"El reportaje publicado por la NOF ha puesto entre las cuerdas las recomendaciones tradicionales que situaban las grasas en la cúspide de la pirámide alimentaria tradicional, priorizando el pan, la pasta y los cereales. "Las dietas bajas en grasa y colesterol promovidas en Reino Unido desde 1983 se han basado en una ciencia imperfecta y han provocado el aumento del consumo de comida basura y carbohidratos", añade la organización. En este sentido, advierten que no hay evidencias científicas de que el consumo de grasas, incluso el de las denominadas 'saturadas', esté relacionado con problemas cardiovasculares, ni tampoco que el aumento del colesterol a través de la dieta (aumentan tanto el LDL como el HDL o 'bueno') esté relacionado con este problema."

"Además, una dieta pensada para perder peso y basada únicamente en hidratos de carbono (cuya función es proporcionar energía rápida) suele fracasar, ya que disminuyen la sensación de saciedad, provocan picos de azúcar en sangre (culpables de que a las dos horas el hambre haga imposible resistirse a los antojos) y, si no use utilizan, se acumulan en el cuerpo en forma de grasa."


----------



## Stock Option (3 Nov 2016)

Pues no dice que va a pegar un subidón el azúcar. ¿Encima chulitos?

Pues ya estoy en versión lonchafinista con el azúcar. Te haces un hombre de verdad cuando te duchas con agua fría y te tomas el café bien cargado con toda su amargura


----------



## Cormac (3 Nov 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Poco a poco, a pequeñas dosis, irán dando la información a la población, cuando esto debería salir de golpe y volar las denuncias por crímenes contra la humanidad:
> 
> Comer grasa, imprescindible para perderla | Fitness | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...



En un población sedentaria dice el artículo, cosa que has cortado. Pero es que ser sedentario es una locura igual a largo plazo.
Estos días he estado con unos setentones (mis suegros) y no gordos, y me ponía malo lo despacio que caminaban. Me llegaba a cansar mas que andando normal. Yo lo tengo claro, no pienso llegar a esa forma física cuando tenga esa edad.


----------



## ZZPAFF (4 Nov 2016)

Aporte como siempre muy personal, sin ningún valor científico.

Ya os comenté que desde agosto he eliminado de mi dieta el azúcar, la harina y productos procesados en general. La verdad es que no he elevado en paralelo el consumo de grasa, como lo que comía básicamente.

Tras perder unos kilos me he estabilizado en lo que parece "mi peso", querría adelgazar un par más, pero bueno, con estos kilos y mi estilo de vida actual, me mantengo sin ningún esfuerzo y me encuentro cómoda.

En paralelo he visto caer a todo mi entorno con los resfriados típicos de estas fechas. En el trabajo uno tras otro, sin excepción y en mi entorno personal igual. La semana pasada, estuve de enfermera de mi pareja que se encontraba en el lecho del dolor, cuatro días en cama. Ayer me dijo con un puntito de mala leche que cómo no me había contagiado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Le contesté que lo por lo que como y no como. Se echó a reir, tiene tan cerca la respuesta y se niega a plantearse simplemente la posibilidad.

Ya os digo que no tomo azucar, harina, ni procesados y sí ingentes cantidades de vegetales fundamentalmente crudos, poca carne, huevos, pescado y fruta. Lo de la verdura me parece decisivo, ya comía bastante casi siempre cocinada, pero pasar al crudo ha sido casi una revelación.

Comer comida, que parece una perogrullada, creo que es el quid de la cuestión. No es lo mismo que algo se pueda comer a que sea comida, que te nutra, te sacie y te proporcione placer a través de los sentidos. Ahora entiendo a mi abuela cuando me veía comer un donut y decía que eso no era "comida", entonces me reía pero ahora cobra todo su sentido

El problema de comer comida es que exige cierto esfuerzo. Comer fresco, productos lo más próximos posible, exige salir a comprar dos o tres días en semana y visitar la pescadería, la carnicería, la frutería. Ver, preguntar, invertir tiempo en comprar lo que ves y te aconsejan. No es lo mismo que ir al super y llenar el carro para una semana, o dos.

Comer comida también es relativamente caro y digo relativamente porque la fruta y la verdura es barata en temporada y en la frutería, salvo excepciones pero muchas veces no puede competir con los postres lácteos o los precocinados por 1€ que veo últimamente en los estantes del super.

Ya no hago proselitismo, paso. En el trabajo todos siguen con la rutina del bocadillo de pan congelado con cosas que vienen en bandejas de plástico separadas en lonchas por más plástico como si fuera comida de astronauta. Yo saco mandarinas, manzanas, melón, sonrío y me callo. Ya no entro al trapo, si alguien pregunta sigo sonriendo y me hago la loca. No me compensa.

Bueno, up, up este hilo y feliz finde a todos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Nov 2016)

ZZPAFF dijo:


> Aporte como siempre muy personal, sin ningún valor científico.
> 
> Ya os comenté que desde agosto he eliminado de mi dieta el azúcar, la harina y productos procesados en general. La verdad es que no he elevado en paralelo el consumo de grasa, como lo que comía básicamente.
> 
> ...



Prueba a aumentar la grasa saludable, no te lo digo ya por salud, que también (los micronutrientes son todos liposolubles), sino por aumentar las buenas sensaciones y el placer de comer.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Nov 2016)

ZZPAFF dijo:


> Aporte como siempre muy personal, sin ningún valor científico.



Precisamente porque es personal es el único aporte que tiene algún valor. 

Lo tiene para ti. Algún día los "científicos" entenderán que no hay modelo común, que las diferencias entre unos y otros son tantas que no hay un modelo, ni unas pautas comunes ni nada que se le parezca.

Yo llevo unos 25 años sin tener un resfriado y no he tenido la gripe nunca. Salvo alguna contractura muscular y unas cefaleas que tuve, no tengo ni he tenido hasta ahora ningún problema de salud, ni siquiera menor. Tengo 54 años.

Sí es por la alimentación. Somos lo que comemos, Punto.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Nov 2016)

En el hilo del Danacol que ha abierto Skhu he visto a alguien mencionar lo del "ayuno intermitente". Por curiosidad me he encontrado con esto: *El ayuno intermitente: beneficios, tipos y recomendaciones*

¿Qué opináis?

No viene mucho a cuento esto pero... yo tengo la mala costumbre de no comer siempre a la misma hora. A veces se me hace tarde y retraso la comida-almuerzo hasta casi la merienda, y ya me espero hasta la cena.
Mi subconsciente me castiga con cierta sensación de culpabilidad por aquello de "comer a la hora", ¿pero es realmente algo "malo" o sólo es un detalle sin importancia?

Qué apetecible, coi. :baba:


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Nov 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> En el hilo del Danacol que ha abierto Skhu he visto a alguien mencionar lo del "ayuno intermitente". Por curiosidad me he encontrado con esto: *El ayuno intermitente: beneficios, tipos y recomendaciones*
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> ...



Que si te das cuenta(y lees el hilo claro)prácticamente todos(o casi) los que hemos dejado los procesados y los azucares hacemos los ayunos intermitentes todos los días.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Nov 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Que si te das cuenta(y lees el hilo claro)prácticamente todos(o casi) los que hemos dejado los procesados y los azucares hacemos los ayunos intermitentes todos los días.



Y además sale casi solo, muchos días cafetito con un poco chocolate puro en polvo y mantequillas a las 7h de la mañana y así hasta las 15h, otros me como un huevo duro a media mañana y tan campante, lo que es casi un ayuno.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *En el hilo del Danacol que ha abierto Skhu he visto a alguien mencionar lo del "ayuno intermitente". Por curiosidad me he encontrado con esto: El ayuno intermitente: beneficios, tipos y recomendaciones
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> ...



Yo estoy probando ahora el 16/8 pero solo llevo dos semanas así que pocas conclusiones puedo sacar todavía, me he dado un plazo de dos meses para opinar con criterio sobre ello.

Por ahora lo que puedo decir es que para una persona "normal" (ejercicio bajo-moderado) me parece positivo, para alguien como yo que hace deporte de manera muy intensa, pues todavía no puedo sacar conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (4 Nov 2016)

*Más info*

Vuelvo al hilo con otro documental:

[YOUTUBE]m86q45et8fQ[/YOUTUBE]

Entrevistan a Robert Lustig quien califica a los azúcares de 'venenos' y 'tóxicos'; además pronostica el colapso del sistema de salud de los USA en 13-15 años por la epidemia de obesidad/diabetes.

Lo que más :: me ha dejado ha sido a partir del minuto 28'20''. 
Cronometran a dos ratas cuánto tardan en ponerse a salvo cuando las meten en un barreño con agua: la primera ha seguido una dieta tradicional para ratas sin extravagancias modernas.

A la segunda rata le cambiaron la dieta normal por una con todos los azúcares, sal, grasas, etc. de un americano medio... no os perdáis el resultado.

Lo más preocupante es que califican el alzheimer como la diabetes tipo III y una probable causa de esta demencia sea la ingesta desquiciada de azúcares y alimentos ultraprocesados.

S2


----------



## robergarc (4 Nov 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> El ayuno intermitente: beneficios, tipos y recomendaciones



En esa página en la que se recomienda el ayuno, desde una perspectiva paleo, también se enlaza otro blog, también low-carb, en el que sin embargo se niega en parte la hipótesis insulínica de la ganancia de grasa. Me ha parecido muy interesante y que ayuda, parece que también desde fuera de la corriente oficial de la medicina actual, a cuestionar y replantearse críticamente lo que en este hilo se argumenta.

La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte I

La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte II

No pego los artículos porque tienen varias gráficas e imágenes que no quedan bien.


----------



## elmastonto (4 Nov 2016)

Hay que ser muy gilipollas y tener mucho serrín para tragarse toda esa mierda anti-azúcar. De toda la vida se ha comido azúcar a punta pala, mis padres, yo de pequeño, galletas, colacaos, palmeras.... y no había gente obesa e idiotizada como ahora. Había el típico gordito en clase que veías que ya lo era por metabolismo. La mayoría ventilábamos paquetes de galletas literalmente.. y hoy ves a gente tratando de perder peso con dietas de periquitos.

Ahora los paletos han puesto de moda lo de "anti-pan" y "anti-azúcar", cuando son dos fuentes de energía de las mejores y más baratas que hay. El problema lo tenéis en toda la mierda procesada, frita o desnaturalizada, en la ingente cantidad de aditivos, preservantes, colorantes, edulcorantes y la madre que lo parió, todo mezclado. Lo tenéis en los productos de animales enfermos de ganadería intensiva, criados en condiciones miserables, como lo sois todos los que alimentáis ese negocio. 

Y el azúcar es malo???? jajaja.. será malo si sólo comes a base de azúcar, pero hay que ser zopenco para comer a base de azúcar. No podéis comer pan, el gluten es malo? es que la habéis cagado por no tener ni puta idea de comer y termináis todos con el intestino jodido. Mis abuelos comieron pan a toneladas y llegaron a los 80-90 e iban a la compra y cargaban con las bolsas sin carrito. Mis padres comieron menos pan y ni de coña tienen la vitalidad que mis abuelos, y yo como pan toda la vida -pan de masa madre, no barras de plástico de mierda- y no tengo ningun problema de digestiones ni nada de eso que inventáis que el pan es malo, eso PARA LOS QUE ESTÁIS JODIDOS, del intestino y más aún DEL TANQUE.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Nov 2016)

elmastonto dijo:


> Hay que ser muy gilipollas y tener mucho serrín para tragarse toda esa mierda anti-azúcar. De toda la vida se ha comido azúcar a punta pala, mis padres, yo de pequeño, galletas, colacaos, palmeras.... y no había gente obesa e idiotizada como ahora. Había el típico gordito en clase que veías que ya lo era por metabolismo. La mayoría ventilábamos paquetes de galletas literalmente.. y hoy ves a gente tratando de perder peso con dietas de periquitos.
> 
> Ahora los paletos han puesto de moda lo de "anti-pan" y "anti-azúcar", cuando son dos fuentes de energía de las mejores y más baratas que hay. El problema lo tenéis en toda la mierda procesada, frita o desnaturalizada, en la ingente cantidad de aditivos, preservantes, colorantes, edulcorantes y la madre que lo parió, todo mezclado. Lo tenéis en los productos de animales enfermos de ganadería intensiva, criados en condiciones miserables, como lo sois todos los que alimentáis ese negocio.
> 
> Y el azúcar es malo???? jajaja.. será malo si sólo comes a base de azúcar, pero hay que ser zopenco para comer a base de azúcar. No podéis comer pan, el gluten es malo? es que la habéis cagado por no tener ni puta idea de comer y termináis todos con el intestino jodido. Mis abuelos comieron pan a toneladas y llegaron a los 80-90 e iban a la compra y cargaban con las bolsas sin carrito. Mis padres comieron menos pan y ni de coña tienen la vitalidad que mis abuelos, y yo como pan toda la vida -pan de masa madre, no barras de plástico de mierda- y no tengo ningun problema de digestiones ni nada de eso que inventáis que el pan es malo, eso PARA LOS QUE ESTÁIS JODIDOS, del intestino y más aún DEL TANQUE.



Es usted un caso de los más extremos que he visto de hacer honor al propio nick. Lea algo que no le va a reventar el cerebro...


----------



## Rauxa (5 Nov 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> En esa página en la que se recomienda el ayuno, desde una perspectiva paleo, también se enlaza otro blog, también low-carb, en el que sin embargo se niega en parte la hipótesis insulínica de la ganancia de grasa. Me ha parecido muy interesante y que ayuda, parece que también desde fuera de la corriente oficial de la medicina actual, a cuestionar y replantearse críticamente lo que en este hilo se argumenta.
> 
> La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte I
> 
> ...



A Sergio Espinar lo sigo bastante pero patina con la insulina. Vuelve con los mantras de siempre:

- "Da igual si comes muchas protes o muchas grasas; si hay exceso calórico engoradarás sí o sí". En algún comentario ya la indican que puede estar equivocado.

Dice que la proteina tb sube la insulina. Claro que sí y dice que en estudios eso se observa. Pero esconde que en nuestro día a día, cuando uno come proteina, esta SIEMPRE viene mezclada con grasa. Y la grasa actúa como neutralizante de la insulina. 
Es muy fácil hacer estudios y enchufar proteina aislada de otro macronutriente para ver que pasa, cuando eso no ocurre en la realidad. 

Tb dice que los Kitava basan su alimentacion en los hidratos y que están delgados. Claro que sí, pero tb se le olvida que esa gente come pocas veces al día, no come procesados y sus hidratos son básicamente frutas y verduras, con mucha fibra y la fibra precisamente, igual que la grasa, actúa como neutralizante de la insulina. 

Dice que si se come glucosa se eleva la insulina. Eso lo tenemos claro. Y que se puede tener la insulina alta pero no comer glucosa. Eso tb lo tenemos claro y quienes seguimos a Jason Fung, lo sabemos muy bien. 
Pero vuelve a incidir que podemos tener la insulina alta sin tener la glucosa alta, por culpa de la proteina (pero como vuelvo a decir, pese a que la proteina sube la insulina, lo hace realmente en poca cantidad, puesto que siempre va mezclada en grasa, cosa que no contemplan cuando lo estudian de forma analítica). Qué manía en comparar la proteina por separado, cuando uno casi no la encuentra en la naturaleza.
En uno de los comentarios, un tal NutriRivers, (le podéis seguir por twitter), le da la razón y dice "es que sino la gente se comerá 8 filetes de buey pensando que no engordará". Lo que no saben o ignoran es que es literalmente imposible zamparse 8 filetes de buey de una tacada como tb lo es comerse 4 manzanas del tirón. Y si lo conseguimos, nuestro cuerpo nos obligará a hacer un ayuno de 24 horas. Como mínimo.
En definitiva, nos dice que: la proteina sube la insulina y que los hidratos tb suben la insulina. Y de ahí deduce que por lo tanto el tema insulínico, es un actor meramente secundario. Y se queda más ancho que alto.



En fin, más de lo mismo. Cuentacalorías. Come de todo, que si comes poco, no engordas.

Se olvidan de la importancia de las hormonas, se olvidan de la diferencia entre comer 2, 3 o 5 veces, se olvidan que hay diferentes tipos de grasas y de hidratos, se olvidan de que si uno come menos, también quemará menos....


----------



## zapatitos (5 Nov 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> *En esa página en la que se recomienda el ayuno, desde una perspectiva paleo, también se enlaza otro blog, también low-carb, en el que sin embargo se niega en parte la hipótesis insulínica de la ganancia de grasa. Me ha parecido muy interesante y que ayuda, parece que también desde fuera de la corriente oficial de la medicina actual, a cuestionar y replantearse críticamente lo que en este hilo se argumenta.
> 
> La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte I
> 
> ...



Los kitava están bastante más cercanos a la paletodieta que a la dieta mediterránea, viendo su dieta habitual toman cantidad de frutos de su zona, tubérculos, verduras, pescado y coco que les proporcionan cantidad de nutrientes y ácidos grasos esenciales. Practicamente no prueban los cereales, azúcar, lácteos, alcohol, etc etc ni añaden sal a su comida.

En el artículo dicen que su dieta se compone del 70% de carbohidratos pero viendo su alimentación y como toman bastantes grasas saturadas como el coco yo lo dudo muchísimo, más bien estará en torno al 50%.

Sobre la insulina, el mayor problema que tiene es que la grasa no la distribuye por todo el cuerpo de una manera más o menos equitativa sino que la acumula en su inmensa mayoría entre las vísceras y sobre todo en los michelines y espalda baja y junto al cortisol son las únicas causas de los físicos que se suelen ver ahora entre muchos adultos, gente con extremidades normales o finas pero con grandes barrigas protuberantes que más que otra cosa parecen embarazadas o a punto de dar a luz y todos tienen en común lo mismo: un alto consumo de carbohidratos refinados. Además yo no conozco ni a uno así que no consuma habitualmente pan en cualquiera de sus variedades.

Si tu conoces a alguien con una dieta moderada-baja en carbohidratos y que habitualmente nunca consuma azúcar, productos refinados, pan, etc etc y tenga ese tipo de físico que describo lo comentas, yo personalmente no conozco ni he conocido a nadie que evite pan, azúcar y procesados y tenga abdomen hinchado y michelines protuberantes. Y mi experiencia en primer término es lo que me vale a mí bastante más que lo que afirme este tal Espinar.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (5 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los kitava están bastante más cercanos a la paletodieta que a la dieta mediterránea, viendo su dieta habitual toman cantidad de frutos de su zona, tubérculos, verduras, pescado y coco que les proporcionan cantidad de nutrientes y ácidos grasos esenciales. Practicamente no prueban los cereales, azúcar, lácteos, alcohol, etc etc ni añaden sal a su comida.
> 
> En el artículo dicen que su dieta se compone del 70% de carbohidratos pero viendo su alimentación y como toman bastantes grasas saturadas como el coco yo lo dudo muchísimo, más bien estará en torno al 50%.
> 
> ...



Pero aparte de lo que puede ser tu familia (hijos, padres, mujer y hasta suegros) Sabes lo que come cada uno o lo imaginas? O es como cuando dices que te sale los 10 k a 3'45 y eres la polla en todo lo que haces?


----------



## zapatitos (5 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Pero aparte de lo que puede ser tu familia (hijos, padres, mujer y hasta suegros) Sabes lo que come cada uno o lo imaginas? O es como cuando dices que te sale los 10 k a 3'45 y eres la polla en todo lo que haces?*



Tú no se y te creo capaz, pero yo por lo menos no vivo encerrado en mi bunker particular con el único contacto de mi familia, mis gatos y mi perro, tengo amigos, vecinos, conocidos, etc etc que los veo igual que ellos me ven a mí.

Los puedo ver por ejemplo con las bolsas de compra donde siempre asoman las barras de pan, no suelo ir mucho al supermercado pero cuando voy los veo comprando galletas, pan, pasta, precocinados, etc etc. Ah que si lo hacen solo porque yo los estoy viendo y después los tiran a la basura y cuando no los veo vuelven a ir al supermercado pero a comprar lechuga, acelgas y repollo entonces me callo 

También los veo cuando tengo que ir a su casa a hacer alguna chapuza o cuando coincido en algún curro con alguno y paramos a comer juntos. Yo como siempre llevo mis ensaladas y mi historietas y el raro siempre soy yo comiendo y no ellos, que cosas. Pero ya digo a lo mejor es que ese día que coinciden conmigo todos comen pan, pasta, precocinados o almuerzan un bocadillo de pan con un fiambre dentro solo porque yo los veos, cuando no los veo se hacen una ensalada de tomate, lechuga y pepino con una cucharada de aceite )

Donde vivo también es uno de esos sitios donde todavía el panadero reparte el pan a domicilio y mi casa es la única de toda la calle donde no para, ya digo a lo mejor lo compran por comprar y después lo tiran al contenedor.

Así que la respuesta a tu duda es que a no ser que todo sea una gigantesca conspiración entre todos para engañarme con sus hábitos alimenticios es que SI, se muy bien como se alimenta toda la gente a mi alrededor igual que ellos supongo que saben mis costumbres en ese aspecto.

Sobre los 10 Km a 3´45, primero decir que fueron 8 Km no homologados a 3´46, esto quiere decir que no es oficial y que no hay medición exacta del recorrido, el recorrido medido por Google sale alrededor de 7.400 Mtros pero Google mide en recto y no tiene en cuenta subidas y bajadas así que probablemente estaría en torno a los 7.600 o 650.

No creo que sea la polla corriendo porque si lo fuera habría ganado el Absoluto con la chorra y sin embargo quedé el segundo y en Veteranos, así que sería mejor decir que el que ganó si que es la polla y yo fuí el primero de los dos cojones 

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (5 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú no se y te creo capaz, pero yo por lo menos no vivo encerrado en mi bunker particular con el único contacto de mi familia, mis gatos y mi perro, tengo amigos, vecinos, conocidos, etc etc que los veo igual que ellos me ven a mí.
> 
> Los puedo ver por ejemplo con las bolsas de compra donde siempre asoman las barras de pan, no suelo ir mucho al supermercado pero cuando voy los veo comprando galletas, pan, pasta, precocinados, etc etc. Ah que si lo hacen solo porque yo los estoy viendo y después los tiran a la basura y cuando no los veo vuelven a ir al supermercado pero a comprar lechuga, acelgas y repollo entonces me callo
> 
> ...



Y en el súper no ves a la gente comprando dulces, chorizo, chocopicks, mantequilla y panceta?
O le echas la culpa a la barra de pan, que igual la madre que lo compra ni lo prueba y lo hace para dar bocatas a los niños.
Y vuelves a decir lo de la ensalada. Si en eso, majo estamos todos de acuerdo. No.hay ninguna duda.
Vuelves a obviar la cantidad de grasas saturadas que recomiendas.


----------



## Cazarr (5 Nov 2016)

Obviando las carnes de supermercado, ¿dónde os gusta comprar la carne?

Imagino que me diréis que en la carnicería del barrio, pero en el mío "la carnicería del barrio" es desde hace tiempo "la carnicería del moro" porque "la del barrio" tuvo que cerrar.

Había pensado en ir a comprar la carne en tiendas como el Véritas, ¿qué pensáis?


----------



## Cormac (5 Nov 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Obviando las carnes de supermercado, ¿dónde os gusta comprar la carne?
> 
> Imagino que me diréis que en la carnicería del barrio, pero en el mío "la carnicería del barrio" es desde hace tiempo "la carnicería del moro" porque "la del barrio" tuvo que cerrar.
> 
> Había pensado en ir a comprar la carne en tiendas como el Véritas, ¿qué pensáis?



Muchas veces como en el caso del pollo, el repartidor es el mismo en la tienda de barrio como el del supermercado. Los veo en el Hipercor y luego parando en distintas carnicerías de barrio. 
Tiendas ecológicas? Ojalá pudiera comprar todo allí, pero a no ser que seas soltero y con un sueldo decente es casi imposible por los precios tan altos que tienen.
Lo bueno de los súpers es que el etiquetado es accesible para la lectura. Yo siempre compro carne sin aditivos ni conservantes (los famosos E-xxx), ni especias (ya me las añado yo mismo)
Además por normativa creo que son legales con las fechas de envasado y consumo. Siempre compro la que está mas alejada de su caducidad, aunque me la vaya a comer en el momento. Es cuestión de mirar las del fondo.
Eso sí, si te puedes permitir lo ecológico, adelante. Yo de vez en cuando algo picoteo.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Nov 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Obviando las carnes de supermercado, ¿dónde os gusta comprar la carne?
> 
> Imagino que me diréis que en la carnicería del barrio, pero en el mío "la carnicería del barrio" es desde hace tiempo "la carnicería del moro" porque "la del barrio" tuvo que cerrar.
> 
> Había pensado en ir a comprar la carne en tiendas como el Véritas, ¿qué pensáis?



Si comentas lo de Veritas imagino que serás de Barcelona o cerca.
Yo la compraría online de algún payés del pirineo. Le haces un buen encargo y te la traen a casa. 
Obviamente será más cara, pero es que estamos hablando de salud. Entre comer cada día de supermercado y comer cada dia carne ecológica hay un punto medio.

Y si buscas un poco online, no hace falta que sea carne "ecológica". Hay muchas empresas que venden producto de primera calidad, pero que no se pueden permitir la terminología "ecologica", pq son muchos trámites, mucho papeleo, pagar dinero, impuestos...Ese gasto de más, luego es lo que te permite poner un precio más elevado. Pero hay casas que no hacen ese gasto, no se pueden permitir el lujo de decirse ecológicos, pero realmente lo son (alimentan, cuidan los animales...como si todo fuera ecologico). El precio es más barato, pero la calidad es exactamente la misma.

Mis abuelos tienen una carnicería, cerca de girona. Carne de primera calidad de 2 granjas de Santa Pau i la Vall de Bianya. Ovejas, cabras, criadas en libertad y que comen comida natural 100%. Los huevos son de nuestras gallinas, criadas tb en libertad y comiendo siempre comida para ellas. Pero legalmente no somos ecológicos. Los clientes de toda la vida, saben de donde viene la carne, y saben que es de máxima calidad. Igual que la ecológica pero a precio más economico.
Yo hoy mismo, (vivo en Barcelona), he ido a cenar a un restaurante. Me he pedido un entrecot de buey IGP de Galicia (denominacion de origen) : Productos con Indicación Geográfica Protegida (I.G.P.), Productos con Indicación Geográfica Protegida - gastronomía de galicia
Un día es un dia me he dicho.... Pues bien, exactamente el mismo sabor, pero el mismo, que el de mi carnicería. Incluso mi pareja ha observado lo mismo cuando le he preguntado a que le recordaba esa carne. 

Te paso una web al azar haciendo una búsqueda rápida. Pero creo que son varias casas de payés que producen algo de carne y que la venden sólo online. Y es tan buena como la ecológica pero sin la denominación de ecologica. Y bastante más barata.
Contactar - Botiga de carn online - Labonacarn


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Mis abuelos tienen una carnicería, cerca de girona. Carne de primera calidad de 2 granjas de Santa Pau i la Vall de Bianya. Ovejas, cabras, criadas en libertad y que comen comida natural 100%. Los huevos son de nuestras gallinas, criadas tb en libertad y comiendo siempre comida para ellas. Pero legalmente no somos ecológicos. Los clientes de toda la vida, saben de donde viene la carne, y saben que es de máxima calidad. Igual que la ecológica pero a precio más economico.
> ]



Pero vamos a ver, si tú has dicho que tienes 40 años... cuántos años tienen tus abuelos? 90? Y siguen ahí? Nadie les ha dicho que se pueden jubilar?
Faltan Aliens en tu historia ienso:


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Nov 2016)

Dejé harinas y azúcares hace ya unos meses, lácteos hace años aunque ahora tomo kefir de cabra que sienta muy bien.

El otro día tome una pequeña porción de pizza, la verdad que me pareció una exquisitez supersabrosa, he comido muchas pizzas en mi vida y ninguna me ha sabido tan bien ni de lejos, sobretodo la masa.

Pues bien, al cabo del rato la barriga empezó a hacer ruido y me di cuenta de que llevaba tiempo sin hacerlo, antes tenía una barriga relativamente ruidosa, habeis notado cambio e neste aspecto?

Al dia siguiente me levanté cansado, con mala cara y cargado de mocos, me duró un par de días.

Estaba muy buena, pero claramente no me vale la pena.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si tú has dicho que tienes 40 años... cuántos años tienen tus abuelos? 90? Y siguen ahí? Nadie les ha dicho que se pueden jubilar?
> Faltan Aliens en tu historia ienso:



93 años tienen. Digo q es suya pq ellos la crearon y de hecho lleva el nombre de mi abuela.
Obviamente a dia de hoy esta a cargo de mi tio.
Alguna pregunta mas?


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> 93 años tienen. Digo q es suya pq ellos la crearon y de hecho lleva el nombre de mi abuela.
> Obviamente a dia de hoy esta a cargo de mi tio.
> Alguna pregunta mas?



No señoría. No hay mas preguntas. Lo lógico hubiera sido decir mi tío, pero no tengo porqué dudar de nada de lo que cuenta. Disfrute el domingo que seguro que el lunes tiene que entrenar a Lionel Messi. Ivan Raña o cualquier otro atleta a base de panceta y mantequilla.


----------



## bizarre (6 Nov 2016)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Dejé harinas y azúcares hace ya unos meses, lácteos hace años aunque ahora tomo kefir de cabra que sienta muy bien.
> 
> El otro día tome una pequeña porción de pizza, la verdad que me pareció una exquisitez supersabrosa, he comido muchas pizzas en mi vida y ninguna me ha sabido tan bien ni de lejos, sobretodo la masa.
> 
> ...



http:// https://youtu.be/Od_yHLyejG0

A mi esta receta me da el pego de una pizza, yo le añado tomate y de topping cebolla frita, pero puedes poner lo que quieras, las cantidades dependen del tamaño de la coliflor


----------



## Rauxa (6 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No señoría. No hay mas preguntas. Lo lógico hubiera sido decir mi tío, pero no tengo porqué dudar de nada de lo que cuenta. Disfrute el domingo que seguro que el lunes tiene que entrenar a Lionel Messi. Ivan Raña o cualquier otro atleta a base de panceta y mantequilla.



A Messi mañana le toca ensalada con aguacate. Y de postre frutos secos. El tio se ha aficionado a las nueces de macadamia y de brasil que da miedo.


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> A Messi mañana le toca ensalada con aguacate. Y de postre frutos secos. El tio se ha aficionado a las nueces de macadamia y de brasil que da miedo.



Pues digale a Messi que tenga cuidado con las nueces de Brasil, que tienen demasiado selenio. Moderación, una o dos al día.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Y en el súper no ves a la gente comprando dulces, chorizo, chocopicks, mantequilla y panceta?
> O le echas la culpa a la barra de pan, que igual la madre que lo compra ni lo prueba y lo hace para dar bocatas a los niños.
> Y vuelves a decir lo de la ensalada. Si en eso, majo estamos todos de acuerdo. No.hay ninguna duda.
> Vuelves a obviar la cantidad de grasas saturadas que recomiendas.*



Yo lo que recomiendo a la gente es que no le tenga pánico a las grasas y que tome la cantidad que necesite para sus actividades y tareas diarias ya que es la fuente principal de energía para la inmensa mayoría de sus tareas diarias y además es esencial para la fabricación de la mayoría de las hormonas que nuestro cuerpo necesita. Y que haga exactamente lo mismo con todos los demás nutrientes que meta en su cuerpo (proteinas, carbohidratos, etc etc) 

Lo que no tiene ningún sentido por ejemplo es apretarse un desayuno con leche y cereales o galletas para irse después a la oficina a teclear en un ordenador o en el descanso de la oficina meterse un bocadillo para inmediatamente después volver a tu trabajo de oficina, eso es absurdo se mire por donde se mire y esa persona haría mejor desayunando verduras y grasa que es lo que necesita su cuerpo para funcionar en ese tipo de esfuerzos.

Sobre el super, lo que veo cuando voy:

- Un pasillo completo dedicado solo al pan. Y como les falta sitio ponen más alrededor de ese pasillo o en otros relacionados como el de cereales.

- Otro pasillo solo dedicado a productos basados en cereales (galletas, kellogs y esas cosas)

- Otro pasillo completo solo dedicado a productos lácteos, la mayoría de ellos enriquecidos, bio, light, etc etc. Como les falta sitio ocupan estanterías de los pasillos de alrededor.

- Otro pasillo dedicado a bollería, dulces y pastelería varia.

- Otro pasillo dedicado a todo tipo de fiambres de los que meteis en el pan para el bocadillo.

- Otro pasillo donde está la carnicería, la pescadería y productos cárnicos y pescados congelados, entre todos ocupan menos sitio que para el pan ::

Te podría seguir describiendo todo el super pero con eso creo que vale como ejemplo de por donde va el percal.

Dicho esto, lo que le veo a la gente en los carritos o cestas cuando estoy por el super o paso por caja:

- El pan en sus distintas variedades practicamente no falta en ningún carrito o cesta. Está claro que si ocupa más espacio que ningún otro producto no es por gusto del dueño ni por que hace bonito de adorno sino porque es lo que se vende más.

- Leche, galletas tipo maría, paquetes de pasta de múltiples estilos, arroz, legumbres, fiambres tipo jamon york, fiambres tipo chorizo, pollo, precocinados como croquetas, palitos de pescado o pizzas, algo de pescado, etc etc.

- Si haces algún esfuerzo visual igual oteas entre medias de todo eso alguna bolsa de fruta o alguna de verdura congelada, solo a lo mejor.

Punto, esa es la base de practicamente todo el mundo al que veo. El chorizo, la panceta y esas cosas la mayoría de la gente del super al que voy no lo toca ni con un palo. Si acaso un poco de ternera o un poco de magro de cerdo.

Después está el grupo que siempre van cargados de dulces, bollos, etc etc pero tampoco son los más numerosos. El grupo más numeroso como ya digo es el que sigue las indicaciones de su médico o de la televisión (comer tu trozito de pan en cada comida, varias raciones de cereales que te dan la energía diaria, lácteos desnatados, carne blanca, pescado, algo de verduras y fruta, una o dos veces a la semana carne roja y una vez a la semana pecaditos en forma de dulces, grasa poca que es muy mala, etc etc) y sin embargo fisicamente suelen estar hechos una verdadera lástima.

Si tú ves otra cosa en tu super habitual pues que quieres que le haga, yo solo puedo decir lo que veo en el mío.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Nov 2016)

Desde hace tiempo tengo la costumbre de que cuando voy al super(1 vez cada dos semanas mas o menos) y espero en la caja en ir clasificando como "azúcar" todos aquellos productos que sean, lleven o se transformen rápidamente en azúcar y como "sin" pues todo lo demás.

Digamos...una familia que lleve a lo sumo 40 productos en total, 4 suelen ser "sin": Tomate, manzana, agua y chuletas de cerdo. 
Una pareja joven, de 20, unos 7 suelen ser "sin"
Y nuestros mayores, aquellos que pensamos que son los menos contaminados, son los que se llevan el 100% de productos "azúcar" o como mucho, dejan un solo producto "sin"

Y otro dato curioso: Veo un aumento del consumo de coca cola. Y preguntandole a la gente(si le preguntas de buenas, aunque no lo conozcas, te responden bien) que como es que llevan un paquete de 6 botellas, te dicen que no lo entienden, pero que su cuerpo se lo pide, y que el cuerpo es sabio, ya que pide lo que necesita


----------



## Cazarr (6 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si comentas lo de Veritas imagino que serás de Barcelona o cerca.
> Yo la compraría online de algún payés del pirineo. Le haces un buen encargo y te la traen a casa.
> Obviamente será más cara, pero es que estamos hablando de salud. Entre comer cada día de supermercado y comer cada dia carne ecológica hay un punto medio.



Gracias, Rauxa, echaré un vistazo. Sí, somos paisanos.

Aunque lo de hacer pedidos directos a gente del Pirineo... ¿no es un poco problemático, por el envío y los gastos? ienso: 

Que sea un poco más cara la verdad es que no me importa. Prefiero comer carne buena tres veces a la semana que cinco o seis de carne aguada de Mercadona que al ponerla en la sartén la cueces del mejunje que lleva dentro de veteasaberqué.



Cormac dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si tú has dicho que tienes 40 años... cuántos años tienen tus abuelos? 90? Y siguen ahí? Nadie les ha dicho que se pueden jubilar?
> Faltan Aliens en tu historia ienso:



Cada cierto tiempo me paso por la masía de una pareja de ancianos que vive todo el año cuidando a sus gallinas. Les compro huevos y conejo. Supongo que el tinglado ganadero lo administrará su hijo, pero a las gallinas las cuidan ellos y las tienen por ahí sueltas a su rollo. Tienen más de 80 años. No sé qué hay de raro. :


----------



## Rauxa (6 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues digale a Messi que tenga cuidado con las nueces de Brasil, que tienen demasiado selenio. Moderación, una o dos al día.



Sí, un día se zampó 3 y casi no lo cuenta. Ya le decimos que las cocacolas, cubatas y kellog's, no hile tan fino, pero que con las nueces de Brasil, con cuidado, que las carga el diablo.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 16:56 ----------




Marina_80 dijo:


> Me convenció la teoría del ayuno intermitente, y pensé que me daría el empujón para perder los 3 kg que quiero quitarme. En lugar de adelgazar, he cogido medio kilo. La teoría está muy bien, pero a mí no me funciona.



Comes y menos y engordas?
Qué tipo de comida estás comiendo? 
Sabes si esos 500 gramos de más son de grasa o músculo?


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo lo que recomiendo a la gente es que no le tenga pánico a las grasas y que tome la cantidad que necesite para sus actividades y tareas diarias ya que es la fuente principal de energía para la inmensa mayoría de sus tareas diarias y además es esencial para la fabricación de la mayoría de las hormonas que nuestro cuerpo necesita. Y que haga exactamente lo mismo con todos los demás nutrientes que meta en su cuerpo (proteinas, carbohidratos, etc etc)
> 
> Lo que no tiene ningún sentido por ejemplo es apretarse un desayuno con leche y cereales o galletas para irse después a la oficina a teclear en un ordenador o en el descanso de la oficina meterse un bocadillo para inmediatamente después volver a tu trabajo de oficina, eso es absurdo se mire por donde se mire y esa persona haría mejor desayunando verduras y grasa que es lo que necesita su cuerpo para funcionar en ese tipo de esfuerzos.
> 
> ...



Si ves panceta es porque se vende, como toda la carne es perecedera en pocos días, y sino triunfara no la tendrían. En un súper hay pasillos para todos los alimentos, los mas pequeños suelen ser los de encurtidos, animales, vinagres, aceites, etc... porque no dan mas de si. Incluso hay dos tipos de carnicería o pescadería. Una es en el lineal donde ya está previamente envasado, además otra zona con carne y pescado procesado y otra en las que tienes uno o dos dependientes {con.todo el gasto en salarios que conlleva) tanto en la carnicería como en la pescadería donde te sirven al corte y cobran al peso. Eso aquí y en Pekin, así que no vuelvas a manipular.
Fíjate, fíjate, lo que compra la gente, y animo a la gente a que lo observe, pero bueno tú sólo verás una barra de pan integral y le echaras la culpa de todos los males.
El pan ocupa mas que la línea de la carne??? Dónde compras? 
Y yo defiendo el consumo de la carne, ojo.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Nov 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Gracias, Rauxa, echaré un vistazo. Sí, somos paisanos.
> 
> Aunque lo de hacer pedidos directos a gente del Pirineo... ¿no es un poco problemático, por el envío y los gastos? ienso:
> 
> ...



Son casas, que ya funcionan como empresas. O sea, nada "ilegal". Lo único que además de vender a las carnicerías de la zona, aprovechan y venden online. Obviamente no te vendrán de un día para otro, ni te venderán un pedido de 15 euros. Hace tiempo conocí a un chico que hacía estos pedidos a una casa-granja de estas, y pedían mínimo un encargo de 100 euros. Pero acaba saliendo a cuenta.


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Cada cierto tiempo me paso por la masía de una pareja de ancianos que vive todo el año cuidando a sus gallinas. Les compro huevos y conejo. Supongo que el tinglado ganadero lo administrará su hijo, pero a las gallinas las cuidan ellos y las tienen por ahí sueltas a su rollo. Tienen más de 80 años. No sé qué hay de raro. :



Raro no es, es posible, pero es que ya son varias cosas que va soltando y algunas son muy sospechosas. De haberlo dicho otro no hubiera tenido porqué dudar.
De todas formas también miraré esas casas para ver si me sale a cuenta hacer un pedido. De vez en cuando nos da ideas interesantes.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Raro no es, es posible, pero es que ya son varias cosas que va soltando y algunas son muy sospechosas. De haberlo dicho otro no hubiera tenido porqué dudar.
> De todas formas también miraré esas casas para ver si me sale a cuenta hacer un pedido. De vez en cuando nos da ideas interesantes.



Qué cosas sospechosas digo???

---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 17:17 ----------

Un par de empresas más:
Tienen cosas ecológicas y otras que no y por tanto más baratas.
Aún así hay alternativas más "caseras" pero no las encuentro:

Cal Tomàs - Carne y embutido ecológico
Carne de ternera ecológica del ripollés - Vedella ecològica Mas Les Coromines


----------



## Rauxa (6 Nov 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Verdura, huevos, carne tanto magra como grasa, pescado, de lácteos queso y yogur, y una vez por semana legumbres, el tipo de alimentos igual que antes. Comida a las 14.00, merienda a las 18.00 y cena a las 21.30, saltándome el desayuno. No como más a mediodía para compensar el ayuno. Hago 16/8, 5 días a la semana. Lo he hecho durante una semana, tal vel el cuerpo necesite más tiempo para acostumbrarse?
> 
> La báscula casera dice que el peso aumentado es de grasa, pero no me fio mucho de ella, es de baratillo.



Es una báscula de esas que te mira % de todo, nivel de hidratación....?

Si realmente comes lo mismo y simplemente has implementado el ayuno de la mañana es raro que sea incremento de grasa.

Piensa que en un día nuestro peso puede fluctuar hasta 1kg. No es lo mismo pesarse por la mañana que por noche antes de cenar. Por la mañana estamos más deshidratados y estas básculas nos deducen que tenemos más grasa. 

Yo por la mañana:

Peso 74 kgs
% de hidratacion: 50%
Y me dice que tengo un 16% de grasa.

Antes de cenar:
Peso: 74,5 (como he comido durante el día, peso más)
% de hidratación 55%. Durante el día bebo agua...
Y me dice que tengo un 14,8% de grasa.

Así que no te preocupes por esos 500 gramos. Si tienes una bascula que te mide estas cosas, pésate por la mañana y antes de cenar y te comparas.

Por lo que dices, estás comiendo bien, así que no tardarás en ver como bajas de grasa.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Nov 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Siempre me peso al levantarme y después de haber ido al baño, sí que es una báscula de esas que mide todo. Los demás porcentajes no los recuerdo, pero me salía hoy 63.5 kg, 25.5% de grasa, 35% y pico de masa muscular creo. Mi objetivo son 59.5 kg, mi peso de los 20 años y 20% de grasa.
> 
> 16% tú? Que envidia si eres mujer.
> 
> Seguiré como hasta ahora, y ya veré resultados, no tengo prisa. Aunque la influencia en la psique de no ver bajadas a veces hace sentirse tentada de volver al milka oreo, pero Resistiré, esta alimentación me hace sentirme con energía y más sana y fuerte.



Soy un macho alfa 

Hace unos 8 años estaba al 22-25% de grasa. Y eso que soy deportista, pero tengo tendencia a acumular.
En ese momento, empecé con la paleo.
Deje de comer harinas en un 90% y azucarados (aunque de vez en cuando peco). A partir de ahí me fue muy fácil dejar de hacer las 5 comidas. Iba más saciando y nutrido con lo cual pasé a comer 3 veces. A día de hoy, me levanto sin hambre y por tanto termino haciendo la mayoría de veces 3 2 buenas comidas. 

Mido 175 y peso 74, y de complexión musculosa, así que me veo bien. Como mucho debería pesar por mi constitución un par de kilos menos, pero eso ya son detalles y ajustar un poco más el tema alimentación. Así como entre semana hago 99% paleo, el finde, ya me dejo ir un poco. Ayer noche, de postre cayó un carpaccio de piña con una bola de helado de coco (normalmente el postre del sábado cuando salgo a cenar es más mierdoso), y además, cayó algo de pan y patatas fritas. Y hoy iré al cine, y aún dejando mi adicción a las chuches, siempre me apetece un chupa-chups. 
Pero eso ya son detalles.

Una vez tengas pillada la tendencia y lleves unos años así, no te vendrá de aquí estar sólo 1-2 kilos por encima. De pesar 80-82 a pesar 74 en mi caso, ya es donde quería estar. 


Anota todos los números que te dé la báscula y los vas comparando. Como te digo 500 gramos, pueden venir por varias cosas. Así que en poco tiempo verás realmente los resultados de estos ayunos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Soy un macho alfa
> 
> Hace unos 8 años estaba al 22-25% de grasa. Y eso que soy deportista, pero tengo tendencia a acumular.
> En ese momento, empecé con la paleo.
> ...



Si te das cuenta con ellas es siempre el dia de la marmota, es la lucha final de esos 3 o 4 kilos que no esta claro de que sea su peso ideal (saludable). Todas notan el descenso de talla pero la bascula manda, y la mujer tiene que tener algo mas de grasa de lo les 'venden'.

Una mujer con un 25% de grasa creo que esta perfectamente, si alguien no me corrige.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Si ves panceta es porque se vende, como toda la carne es perecedera en pocos días, y sino triunfara no la tendrían. En un súper hay pasillos para todos los alimentos, los mas pequeños suelen ser los de encurtidos, animales, vinagres, aceites, etc... porque no dan mas de si. Incluso hay dos tipos de carnicería o pescadería. Una es en el lineal donde ya está previamente envasado, además otra zona con carne y pescado procesado y otra en las que tienes uno o dos dependientes {con.todo el gasto en salarios que conlleva) tanto en la carnicería como en la pescadería donde te sirven al corte y cobran al peso. Eso aquí y en Pekin, así que no vuelvas a manipular.
> Fíjate, fíjate, lo que compra la gente, y animo a la gente a que lo observe, pero bueno tú sólo verás una barra de pan integral y le echaras la culpa de todos los males.
> El pan ocupa mas que la línea de la carne??? Dónde compras?
> Y yo defiendo el consumo de la carne, ojo.*



A otro perro con ese hueso. El super al que voy de vez en cuando tiene panadería-pastelería (de precocidos claro) donde van terminando de cocer o calentar o lo que hagan con el pan precocido y si por casualidad vas en hora punta las chicas no dan ni abasto a colocar barras y bolsas de pan en las estanterías, la gente parecen zombis de Walking Dead caminando por ese lado del super y pillando bolsas y barras ::

Sin embargo por donde está la panceta, morcillas, etc etc siempre veo bastante menos movimiento, ya te digo igual se ponen todos de acuerdo cuando llego yo para pillar pan a toneladas y dejar ahí todas las carnes.

Yo voy al Mencabrona que es el único super que existe por aquí cerca y solo a pillar copos de avena, cacao en polvo valor, leche en polvo o algún yogur natural o si me da el aire a lo mejor les pillo algún fruto seco de estos crudos o tostados que venden de los chinos.

Para pillar los copos de avena y el cacao en polvo valor te puedo decir que me encuentro pocas colas en el Mencabrona 

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A otro perro con ese hueso. El super al que voy de vez en cuando tiene panadería-pastelería (de precocidos claro) donde van terminando de cocer o calentar o lo que hagan con el pan precocido y si por casualidad vas en hora punta las chicas no dan ni abasto a colocar barras y bolsas de pan en las estanterías, la gente parecen zombis de Walking Dead caminando por ese lado del super y pillando bolsas y barras ::
> 
> Sin embargo por donde está la panceta, morcillas, etc etc siempre veo bastante menos movimiento, ya te digo igual se ponen todos de acuerdo cuando llego yo para pillar pan a toneladas y dejar ahí todas las carnes.
> 
> ...



Nada que no los sacas de ahi que no hay veinte pasillos de procesados y un par de carne y pescado, y otro de fruta y verdura.

Yo tengo que comer de vez en cuando en la oficina y me es casi imposible coger nada envasado de las mierdas que tienen dentro.

Al final siempre lo mismo ensaladas con endivia y aguacate, y le añado alguna lata de atun al natural, o sardinillas, o jamon serrano y algun fruto seco. No me puedo salir de ahi, hay pasillos enteros que ni con un palo.


----------



## sada (6 Nov 2016)

Estoy viendo el programa que hay en dkis de gente que pesa cercado 300 k y es flipante también es flipante lo q comen estoy viendo una chica q compra tarta nachos coca cola fideos con pato "My 600 lb life" se llama el programa; es flipante


----------



## zapatitos (6 Nov 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> *Siempre me peso al levantarme y después de haber ido al baño, sí que es una báscula de esas que mide todo. Los demás porcentajes no los recuerdo, pero me salía hoy 63.5 kg, 25.5% de grasa, 35% y pico de masa muscular creo. Mi objetivo son 59.5 kg, mi peso de los 20 años y 20% de grasa.
> 
> 16% tú? Que envidia si eres mujer.
> 
> Seguiré como hasta ahora, y ya veré resultados, no tengo prisa. Aunque la influencia en la psique de no ver bajadas a veces hace sentirse tentada de volver al milka oreo, pero Resistiré, esta alimentación me hace sentirme con energía y más sana y fuerte.*



Ya expliqué hace tiempo detenidamente como usar ese tipo de básculas, ahora te haré un resumen en líneas generales de como hacerlo:

- No hay que pesarse justo al levantarse sino 20 minutos después de haberse levantado.
- No hay que haber hecho ejercicio físico las 12 horas anteriores.
- Durante el pesaje los muslos deben estar separados que no se toquen ni rocen, los pies deben estar bien secos.
- Se debe haber orinado antes del pesaje.
- No se debe de tomar ningún tipo de líquido antes del pesaje.
- Si eres mujer el pesaje se debe de hacer lejos del periodo premenstrual por la posible retención de líquidos.

Las básculas que suele haber en las farmacias suelen ser mejores y más fiables, el inconveniente que te tienes que te tienes que pesar vestido y supongo que calzado.

25.5% de grasa es un porcentaje muy típico y normal en una mujer adulta y sana, la mayoría de las mujeres para tener menos grasa deben de ejercitarse con deporte de más o menos intensidad. O sea que si buscas bajar tu porcentaje de grasa actual al 20% probablemente te estés equivocando de planteamiento y lo que haces ahora igual no te va a servir. El 20 para una mujer adulta sin hacer deporte no voy a decir que sea imposible porque las hay pero es difícil para la gran mayoría.

Yo llevo dos semanas probando el 16/8 y aunque todavía es pronto para sacar conclusiones me voy dando cuenta que para mí tal vez no sea lo más ideal, pero para tí probablemente si lo sea así que yo que tú le seguiría dando una oportunidad, pero ya allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (6 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A otro perro con ese hueso. El super al que voy de vez en cuando tiene panadería-pastelería (de precocidos claro) donde van terminando de cocer o calentar o lo que hagan con el pan precocido y si por casualidad vas en hora punta las chicas no dan ni abasto a colocar barras y bolsas de pan en las estanterías, la gente parecen zombis de Walking Dead caminando por ese lado del super y pillando bolsas y barras ::
> 
> Sin embargo por donde está la panceta, morcillas, etc etc siempre veo bastante menos movimiento, ya te digo igual se ponen todos de acuerdo cuando llego yo para pillar pan a toneladas y dejar ahí todas las carnes.
> 
> ...



Como usas los copos de avena¿ molidos para hacer tipo harina ¿


----------



## colombo1122 (6 Nov 2016)

yo mido 1,84 y peso 73kilos

trato de comer ensaldas de lechuga tomate y zanahoria, batidos de avena con fruta o fruta sola, y bueno pues cocidos guisados pescados...cachopos, etc. La clave de adelgazar es depurar el cuerpo con vegetales. Antes pesaba 68kilos, pero se me fue el peso en las vacaciones que comí muchos pasteles...hehe.


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2016)

colombo1122 dijo:


> yo mido 1,84 y peso 73kilos
> 
> trato de comer ensaldas de lechuga tomate y zanahoria, batidos de avena con fruta o fruta sola, y bueno pues cocidos guisados pescados...cachopos, etc. La clave de adelgazar es depurar el cuerpo con vegetales. Antes pesaba 68kilos, pero se me fue el peso en las vacaciones que comí muchos pasteles...hehe.



Así es. Tienes una altura y un peso similar al mío. Joder si cuando empecé a preocuparme es cuando comencé a pesar lo mismo que medía, y resulta que aquí hay peña que está como estaba yo hace años.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 22:39 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nada que no los sacas de ahi que no hay veinte pasillos de procesados y un par de carne y pescado, y otro de fruta y verdura.
> 
> Yo tengo que comer de vez en cuando en la oficina y me es casi imposible coger nada envasado de las mierdas que tienen dentro.
> 
> Al final siempre lo mismo ensaladas con endivia y aguacate, y le añado alguna lata de atun al natural, o sardinillas, o jamon serrano y algun fruto seco. No me puedo salir de ahi, hay pasillos enteros que ni con un palo.



Que muy bien, QUE NO DEFIENDO EN NINGÚN POST LA CARNE NI PESCADO PROCESADOS!!!
Y añado offtopic: Ya te desmontaron tu cinturón negro de kárate en otro hilo, pero vive feliz en tu mundo informático.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Nov 2016)

elmastonto dijo:


> Hay que ser muy gilipollas y tener mucho serrín para tragarse toda esa mierda anti-azúcar. De toda la vida se ha comido azúcar a punta pala, mis padres, yo de pequeño, galletas, colacaos, palmeras.... y no había gente obesa e idiotizada como ahora. Había el típico gordito en clase que veías que ya lo era por metabolismo. La mayoría ventilábamos paquetes de galletas literalmente.. y hoy ves a gente tratando de perder peso con dietas de periquitos.



Pista: las cosas "de toda la vida" tienen la pega de ser sólo extensibles a la duración de esa vida.

La perversión del trigo tradicional apenas tiene "tres cuartos de vida", unos 50-60 años

El consumo "de toda la vida" de azúcar, colacao, palmeras y su puta madre, apenas tiene "media vida", desde mediados de los setenta (tu abuela no vio una palmera en su infancia, me juego 50 pavos).

Adicionalmente, la resistencia a la insulina no es algo que surja de la noche a la mañana. Los chavales no van a estar obesos por comer pan y bollos salvo que ya tengan predisposición genética a ser resistentes...

...ahora, echa cuentas de la edad que tendrán los que nacieron tras el advenimiento de la era del azúcar, y me cuentas si hay más gordos y más diabéticos tipo II entre sus filas que los que había dos o tres generaciones antes en el mismo rango de edad...

_Et voila_, la proporción de gordos diabéticos no ha dejado de crecer, membrillo.

Que un veneno te mate despacio no lo hace menos venenoso.



> Ahora los paletos han puesto de moda lo de "anti-pan" y "anti-azúcar", cuando son dos fuentes de energía de las mejores y más baratas que hay. El problema lo tenéis en toda la mierda procesada, frita o desnaturalizada, en la ingente cantidad de aditivos, preservantes, colorantes, edulcorantes y la madre que lo parió, todo mezclado. Lo tenéis en los productos de animales enfermos de ganadería intensiva, criados en condiciones miserables, como lo sois todos los que alimentáis ese negocio.



De las más baratas, seguro. Ahora, de las mejores...



> Y el azúcar es malo???? jajaja.. será malo si sólo comes a base de azúcar, pero hay que ser zopenco para comer a base de azúcar. No podéis comer pan, el gluten es malo? es que la habéis cagado por no tener ni puta idea de comer y termináis todos con el intestino jodido. Mis abuelos comieron pan a toneladas y llegaron a los 80-90 e iban a la compra y cargaban con las bolsas sin carrito. Mis padres comieron menos pan y ni de coña tienen la vitalidad que mis abuelos, y yo como pan toda la vida -pan de masa madre, no barras de plástico de mierda- y no tengo ningun problema de digestiones ni nada de eso que inventáis que el pan es malo, eso PARA LOS QUE ESTÁIS JODIDOS, del intestino y más aún DEL TANQUE.



hablando a grandes rasgos, llamamos "azúcar" a cualquier hidrato de carbono de absorción rápida, no sólo el azúcar-azúcar.

Así que, aunque hay que ser tarado para alimentarse exclusivamente a base de terrones, lo cierto es que:

- pan blanco = azúcar
- arroz = azúcar
- macarrones = azúcar
- patatas = azúcar
- masa de pizza = azúcar
- bebidas gaseosas = azúcar, pero de la hostia

Con lo cual te encuentras con que el grueso de la población zampapizzas, engullecocacolas, trasiegapanes y devoramacarrones está a efectos prácticos comiendo a base de azúcar (más de un 50% fácil)...

...encima de lo cual va, por supuesto, todo lo demás que has citado que es mierda igual: grasas trans y desnaturalizadas, conservantes, colorantes, edulcorantes, espesantes, anabolizantes, antibióticos, pesticidas, abonos químicos etc.

Por lo demás, sus abuelos comieron pan de verdad, que era mucho menos perjudicial que incluso el mejor pan de masa madre actual, por dos motivos

1.- El trigo de entonces no era el de hoy, aún no se había obtenido esa famosa variedad que mezcla la robustez y densidad de cultivo del tallo corto con la abundancia de fruto del tallo largo, que resulta en una mayor cantidad de grano por hectárea...y una (obvamente) mucho menor densidad de micronutrientes en dicho grano (las raíces dan para lo que dan absorbiendo minerales, como el suelo da para lo que da proporcionándolos) 

2.- La harina de entonces no era el aborto ultrarrefinado de hoy en día, donde hasta la presunta harina integral es en realidad producto de mezclar harina tipo blanco nuclear (=azúcar) por un lado y fibra por otro.

Y si mantuvieron su vitalidad hasta hoy es simple y llanamente porque no se pasaban 14 horas al día echando culo ante diversas pantallas, que no todo es lo que comes.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2016 at 09:28 ----------




Marina_80 dijo:


> Me convenció la teoría del ayuno intermitente, y pensé que me daría el empujón para perder los 3 kg que quiero quitarme. En lugar de adelgazar, he cogido medio kilo. La teoría está muy bien, pero a mí no me funciona.



Las básculas con impedancímetro fallan más que una escopeta de feria, porque las variables que afectan a la medición (aparte, claro de la que se busca medir) son muchas y malamente controlables.

Zapatitos ya te ha comentado algunas (reparto de la hidratación corporal al despertar, humedad de la zona de contacto, cortocircuitos imprevistos, descarga del glucógeno muscular por haber hecho ejercicio, retención de líquidos, etc), y hay aún más, si te pones, como la temperatura y humedad de la habitación, el nivel de la pila de la báscula, la suciedad del contacto, etc, etc, etc.

Sirven para medir el progreso, si acaso, y para eso, bastante mal.

Si quieres algo que al menos te permita controlar los cambios de condiciones de contorno, funciona mucho mejor la *cinta métrica* (para nota, un plicómetro), hay muchas fórmulas empíricas que te permiten estimar el % de grasa en función de mediciones bastante sencillas, y curiosamente son más precisas y estables que la famosa báscula.

Te lo dice uno que usaba báscula (que da mediciones distintas en intervalos de 20 minutos) hasta que descubrió la fórmula de la marina americana.

Por lo demás, un _caveat_: ya son varias féminas que relatan que a ellas esto del ayuno y el low-carb les funciona mucho peor, así que no desespere. De todos modos, era hasta cierto punto de esperar que los resultados fueran dispares entre unos y otras, ya que los fundamentos del sistema se basan en equilibrios hormonales, y la mayor parte de lo que distingue al hombre de la mujer son, precisamente, los diferentes patrones hormonales.


----------



## Raullucu (7 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo llevo dos semanas probando el 16/8 y aunque todavía es pronto para sacar conclusiones me voy dando cuenta que para mí tal vez no sea lo más ideal, pero para tí probablemente si lo sea así que yo que tú le seguiría dando una oportunidad, pero ya allá cada cual.
> 
> Saludos.



En mi caso he tenido que prácticamente abandonarlo, sólo lo llevo a cabo cuando realmente no tengo nada de hambre al levantarme. Haciéndolo sólo 2 o 3 veces por semana perdía peso, puede que por no ser capaz a comer lo suficiente el resto del día ya que me sacio rápido. 1,78m y sigo sin superar la barrera de los 60kg , qué horror :´(


----------



## lewis (7 Nov 2016)

Smiling estando completamente de acuerdo con todas las interpetraciones que dais, cuando tengo una discusión defendiéndolas siempre te callan o intentan callarte con lo del arroz de los chinos y con que los italianos son los inventores de la pasta y están igual que nosostros y blablabla... Se hace bastante difícil.
Si el pan como dijo zapatitos puede llevar hasta 30 sustancias químicas la gente te dice que los médicos no lo prohíben y que se comido toda la vida.


----------



## sada (7 Nov 2016)

he dejado los lácteos, leche y quesos..que opináis de las leches vegetales? coco almendra avena??


----------



## zapatitos (7 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Como usas los copos de avena¿ molidos para hacer tipo harina ¿*



No, yo me los como tal como vienen crudos con un poco de agua o leche más cacao en polvo y/o un poco de café o me hago bollitos o bizcocho con ellos y siempre los como antes y/o después de hacer ejercicio porque aunque sean bastante mejor que otros cereales no dejan de ser carbohidratos.

Si los comes a deshoras se pegan a la barriga menos que otras cosas pero también se pegan.

Saludos.


----------



## BLASO (7 Nov 2016)

Fijaos como funciona la industria alimentaria.
Artículo muy interesante:Dana Small:


----------



## rush81 (7 Nov 2016)

Dana Small:


----------



## zapatitos (7 Nov 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> *Ahora mismo hago pesas con un par de mancuernas de 10 a 18 kg que tengo en casa. No a nivel pro, pero sí sé que si perdiera un poco de grasa se notarían algunos músculos que sé que tengo debajo de la lorcilla y en la espalda. El 20% tal vez sea muy ambicioso, será cuestión de progresar, tal vez más que de ponerse una meta.
> 
> El ayuno 16/8 tal vez tampoco sea para mí, porque noto que a eso de las 12 de la mañana me mareo un poco. Que si me espero quince minutos se me pasa, pero no me resulta agradable. Y aunque haya cenado bien, noto el estómago rugiendo y hambriento. Le daré un par de semanas mas a ver que tal.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que digo es que la gran mayoría de mujeres para bajar a ese porcentaje de grasa necesitan esmerarse en el ejercicio físico, no a nivel pro como dices pero si darle zapatilla e intensidad al asunto. Sprints, sentadillas culeras, correr por cuestas, subir escaleras deprisa, flexiones, etc etc todo con intensidad. Que no hace falta ni siquiera pesas porque hay montones de ejercicios sin la necesidad de pesas como flexiones, dominadas, etc etc etc. Todo con ganas y cuidándose la alimentación claro está. Es lo que quería decir.

Sobre el ayuno, tampoco hará falta que sea tan estricto y cada cual lo adaptará a si mismo, puedes hacer 14 horas o 12 horas que es probablemente al final lo que haré yo, dejarlo en unas 12 horas que por otra parte es ya más o menos lo que hacía anteriormente muchos días. Si con 12 horas te sientes mejor pues 12 horas que beneficios tiene ya según los expertos en eso del ayuno intermitente (yo no lo soy)

Saludos.


----------



## sada (7 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No, yo me los como tal como vienen crudos con un poco de agua o leche más cacao en polvo y/o un poco de café o me hago bollitos o bizcocho con ellos y siempre los como antes y/o después de hacer ejercicio porque aunque sean bastante mejor que otros cereales no dejan de ser carbohidratos.
> 
> Si los comes a deshoras se pegan a la barriga menos que otras cosas pero también se pegan.
> 
> Saludos.



bueno para un capricho una vez por semana..tipo crepes con 30 gr de harina de avena y claras de huevo

---------- Post added 07-nov-2016 at 14:13 ----------

Más allá del gluten...


----------



## colombo1122 (7 Nov 2016)

para asimilar bien los copos de avena hay que dejarlos reposar unas horas en agua, le reteriais el agua, yo los cuelo, le echo agua otra vez y los vuelvo a colar, y ya los mezclo con fruta. Mezclarlo con cacao es de gorde débil.
Para hacer un ayuno teneis que preparar al cuerpo unos dias antes a base de ensaldas ligeras y fruta, y para salir de un ayuno hay que salir con comida ligera tipo ensalada.
A las 20h de ayuno se me empieza a poner la lengua blanca, es sintoma de bacterias en el cuerpo, y que se esta depurando. 
Saludos!


----------



## zapatitos (7 Nov 2016)

colombo1122 dijo:


> *para asimilar bien los copos de avena hay que dejarlos reposar unas horas en agua, le reteriais el agua, yo los cuelo, le echo agua otra vez y los vuelvo a colar, y ya los mezclo con fruta. Mezclarlo con cacao es de gorde débil.
> Para hacer un ayuno teneis que preparar al cuerpo unos dias antes a base de ensaldas ligeras y fruta, y para salir de un ayuno hay que salir con comida ligera tipo ensalada.
> A las 20h de ayuno se me empieza a poner la lengua blanca, es sintoma de bacterias en el cuerpo, y que se esta depurando.
> Saludos!*



Lo de ponerlos en remojo se hace para eliminar la mayoría de los fitatos que podrían interferir en la absorción de algunos minerales como el hierro. Hasta ahí vamos bien pero como en un disco y en casi todas las cosas en esta vida hay una Cara A y una Cara B.

La Cara B es que la avena tiene fama de antioxidante y de prevención del cáncer y eso es por los fitatos que también son antioxidantes y que pueden impedir que el exceso de hierro en los intenstinos pueda derivar con el paso del tiempo en un proceso cancerígeno.

¿Entonces que pasa si ponemos en remojo la avena y eliminamos la mayoría de los fitatos? Pues que nos cargamos de un plumazo practicamente todo su beneficio antioxidante y antincacerígeno, simple y llanamente.

Personalmente yo lo tengo clarísimo, hierro, calcio, zinc, etc se puede conseguir de muchísimas maneras y en una dieta como la que llevo yo no suelen ser problemáticos conseguirlos, sin embargo el beneficio que dan los fitatos no es tan fácil de conseguir, por tanto en mi balanza ventajas-inconvenientes ya digo que lo tengo clarísimo y yo no los pongo en remojo.

Estoy hablando de pequeñas cantidades de copos de avena, 20-50 gr diaros como máximo es lo que tomo y lo que recomiendo, con más avena podría ser más problemático y cambiar la balanza.

Sobre que mezclarlos con cacao tipo Valor como hayo yo es de gordo débil no se a que viene eso y en que te basas, yo te podría contestar por ejemplo que mezclarlo con frutas como haces tú es de marujo de Las Mañanas de Mariló.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Nov 2016)

colombo1122 dijo:


> para asimilar bien los copos de avena hay que dejarlos reposar unas horas en agua, le reteriais el agua, yo los cuelo, le echo agua otra vez y los vuelvo a colar, y ya los mezclo con fruta. *Mezclarlo con cacao es de gorde débil.*
> Para hacer un ayuno teneis que preparar al cuerpo unos dias antes a base de ensaldas ligeras y fruta, y para salir de un ayuno hay que salir con comida ligera tipo ensalada.
> A las 20h de ayuno se me empieza a poner la lengua blanca, es sintoma de bacterias en el cuerpo, y que se esta depurando.
> Saludos!



Aquí cuando se dice cacao, es porque se quiere decir cacao.

Si usted lee cola-cao, nesquik o cualquier otra mierda que es un 80% azúcar, un 10% aditivos y (con suerte) un 10% cacao, el sesgo lo trae usted de casa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Nov 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Dana Small:



Artículo para metérsela doblada al personal con inteligencia un milímetro por encima de la media. "El azúcar es más malo que la grasa", ergo la grasa es mala, ergo evitamos el azúcar (que la gente cree que sólo es el azúcar común) y evitamos las grasas, ergo nos inflamos a carbohidratos y almidones. Además reconoce que se lucró currando para la Pepsi, para mí esta tipeja es peor que los que van de cara, menuda sinvergüenza. :no:


----------



## Carolo (7 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pista: las cosas "de toda la vida" tienen la pega de ser sólo extensibles a la duración de esa vida.
> 
> La perversión del trigo tradicional apenas tiene "tres cuartos de vida", unos 50-60 años
> 
> El consumo "de toda la vida" de azúcar, colacao, palmeras y su puta madre, apenas tiene "media vida", desde mediados de los setenta (tu abuela no vio una palmera en su infancia, me juego 50 pavos).



Nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos en muchos aspectos vivían mejor. El pan de antaño se hacía con masa madre 100% natural y con harina integral, nada que ver (pero nada), con el de ahora, ni siquiera con el "pan de pueblo" que no deja de ser una mierda bien grande hecha en horno de leña.

¿Sabes lo peor? Que es extensible a prácticamente todos los aspectos de la vida, no sólo a la comida:

- *Sofas y sillas*: Son relativamente antiguos pero nunca se les dio un uso como ahora. Trabajar 8 horas sentado y respanchingarse en el sofá otras 3 es otro veneno para nuestra salud, por mucho que tengas una silla ergonómica 5.0 y luego salgas a correr 10 km. Empezando por los dolores que causa a nivel cervical y terminando por las escoliosis, hernias, lumbalgias, problemas de rodillas o de caderas. En otras culturas comen sentados y pasan horas en cuclillas y en completo reposo, eso es lo natural y evita el 90% de las lesiones porque mantiene el cuerpo alineado y funcional. Vale, es jodido de implementar hoy día pero se puede mejorar.

- *Zapatos y zapatillas*: Otro ejemplo de burda manipulación. Las hormas antinaturales, las amortiguaciones y las tecnologías "absorbentes" tienen 40 o 50 años, no más. Miras los pies de cualquier persona de 30 años (no digo ya de 60) y sabes que algo falla, son un esperpento. Miras la tasa de lesiones en corredores y más de lo mismo. Ahora por suerte está el calzado minimalista que te permite recuperar la salud de los pies.

Y volviendo a la alimentación: ¿la miel es azúcar a efectos prácticos o de salud?, ¿y los plátanos, pasas u orejones?


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Así es. Tienes una altura y un peso similar al mío. Joder si cuando empecé a preocuparme es cuando comencé a pesar lo mismo que medía, y resulta que aquí hay peña que está como estaba yo hace años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 22:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya he leido ese offtopic en otra ocasion y no se de que cojones hablas, o me confundes con otro o me sali de algun hilo y no me entere. Os haceis una pajas mentales muy curiosas. Y si de los 12 a los 19 años practique karate (shotokan) y llegue al cinturon negro, luego en la uni hice unos años de aikido ahi no fui constante. No se donde esta el misterio.

Y salvado el offtopic, solo comentaba con el forero Zapatitos que es absurdo poner en duda que los supermercados pasillo a pasillo estan llenos en su inmensa mayoria de productos derivados del trigo y productos azucarados, y evidentemente procesados. Muchisimos mas que la zona de carne, pescado y verduras. 

A veces os empeñais en crear polemica sobre temas evidentes.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2016 at 23:18 ----------




sada dijo:


> he dejado los lácteos, leche y quesos..que opináis de las leches vegetales? coco almendra avena??



La de coco cojonuda pero dificil de encontrar natural de verdad y sin aditivos. Si la encuentras y no te crucifican con el precio adelante.

La de avena no siendo mala, no deja de ser un cereal, para perder peso (que es lo que tu quieres) no la veo adecuada. La unica ventaja es que si se suele encontrar sin mierda añadida.

La de almendra si te la haces tu tambien cojonuda. Imposible que encuentres nada en el mercado que sea digno de llamarse 'leche de almendra'. Pocentaje ridiculo de la misma y aditivos o edulcorantes vergonzosos.

El problema con la de almendra y coco, es que al ser productos caros te los intentan meter mezclados con mil mierdas.

Te veo cascando cocos y chafando almendras.

Sobre el tema del ayuno no voy a quotear que sale un post kilometrico han puesto por ahi alguna tonteria (no va por Zapatitos). 
Un hombre que haga una dieta alta en grasa, cero azucar y cero cereales, con una actividad normal o activa puede hacer un ayuno de 24h sin despeinarse, y el semiayuno 16/8 a diario te adaptas muy rapido.

Con ejercicio intenso o en el caso de mujeres no opino. Evolutivamente no acabo de entender porque una mujer no puede pero a falta de datos concretos no me mojo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La de coco cojonuda pero dificil de encontrar natural de verdad y sin aditivos. Si la encuentras y no te crucifican con el precio adelante.
> 
> La de avena no siendo mala, no deja de ser un cereal, para perder peso (que es lo que tu quieres) no la veo adecuada. La unica ventaja es que si se suele encontrar sin mierda añadida.
> 
> ...



En el hilo del cacao, el forero seiyuro_hiko puso un link a una tienda bio (por otros motivos) en la que vendían cartones de leche de coco (presuntamente eco-bio-chachi-piruli) y salía el litro (en brik) como a 3,50...

Comprar leche de Coco 1 Litro Aroy-D en Brik

El link, que lo he encontrado. 3,45 el litro, 60% de extracto de coco y un 10% de descuento si compras más de 10 de golpe. Eso sí, los gastos de envío son aparte.

Por lo demás, salvo que las leyes sobre etiquetado se hayan vuelto excepcionalmente laxas para productos importados, la leche de coco Goya sólo tiene coco y agua al 50%, y la he llegado a comprar en tienda física por 1,79 los 400 ml (sigue siendo más cara que el link que he puesto, ojo: por 200 ml de coco-coco 1,79€, o sea 8,95€ el litro, mientras que la otra comprando 10 litros saldría a 6,49€... pero ir a la tienda y comprarla, en vez de tener que esperar al repartidor, se paga)


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y salvado el offtopic, solo comentaba con el forero Zapatitos que es absurdo poner en duda que los supermercados pasillo a pasillo estan llenos en su inmensa mayoria de productos derivados del trigo y productos azucarados, y evidentemente procesados.



Pues en eso te equivocas.

Sal, grasa y azúcar son la base de la comida actual. Si esos tres alimentos se prohibiesen, los supermercados quedarían casi vacios porque casi todo lo que venden lo lleva.

Los médicos recomiendan que esos tres alimentos se consuman lo mínimo posible.

Vosotros estáis de acuerdo en que la sal y el azúcar son tóxicos. Pero no aceptáis que la grasa también lo sea. ¿Por qué no?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pues en eso te equivocas.
> 
> Sal, grasa y azúcar son la base de la comida actual. Si esos tres alimentos se prohibiesen, los supermercados quedarían casi vacios porque casi todo lo que venden lo lleva.
> 
> ...



No parece muy prudente tomar uno de los únicos TRES macronutrientes que existen (grasa, proteínas, hidratos de carbono) y prohibirlo, ¿no crees? :|.

Por demás, el azúcar, entendido como azúcar refinado, es un producto que NO CONTIENE NUTRIENTES. Sólo contiene energía, en forma de fructosa+ glucosa al 50%. No es un alimento como tal.

Independientemente de todo ello, la tesis del hilo es que el sobrepeso y la obesidad se deben a un desequilibrio hormonal que provoca (parece) BASAR la alimentación en determinados tipos de alimentos ricos en hidratos de carbono refinados (harinas), por todos los motivos que ya se han expuesto HASTA LA SACIEDAD.

Jamás diré que la grasa, las proteínas o los hidratos de carbono (como macronutrientes) son dañinos ni mucho menos tóxicos. Eso es una salvajada, hombre. La grasa está repleta de nutrientes y, salvando las grasas TRANS, que son un producto artificial, no está nada claro que ningún tipo de grasa sea, como tal, dañina para el ser humano. Igual que no se puede afirmar que las proteínas o los hidratos de carbono sean dañinos. Hay una diferencia notable entre afirmar que un macronutriente es dañino y afirmar que BASAR la alimentación en un producto muy concreto (harinas) sea una de las causas de la epidemia de obesidad.

No es tan díficil de entender. ::


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pues en eso te equivocas.
> 
> Sal, grasa y azúcar son la base de la comida actual. Si esos tres alimentos se prohibiesen, los supermercados quedarían casi vacios porque casi todo lo que venden lo lleva.
> 
> ...



Decir azúcar es decir algo muy concreto. 
Hablamos, bien de glucosa y fructosa en proporciones parejas, bien de oligosacáridos que se transforman en glucosa y fructosa de forma casi instantánea en el tracto digestivo.

Decir sal es decir algo más concreto aún: NaCl

Pero decir grasa...

Puede ser grasa saturada, monoinsaturada, poliinsaturada
Puede ser de cadena corta, media o larga
Puede ser vegetal o animal
Puede ser natural o modificada artificialmente
Puede ser obtenida por medios físicos o químicos
Puede estar o no estar degradada por exceso de temperatura
Puede tener o no radicales libres en diferente número
Y un larguísimo etcétera.

Y cada tipo concreto de grasa tiene unas propiedades, unas virtudes y unos defectos, una cantidad y variedad distinta de oligoelementos y vitaminas liposolubles asociados.

Decir "la grasa" es extremadamente simplista: no es lo mismo el aceite de cánola refinado e hidrogenado que la grasa de coco virgen extra.

A efectos prácticos, sería como llamar "producto animal" al solomillo de Kobe y a los purines de cerdo, ya que ambos salen de animales.


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No parece muy prudente tomar uno de los únicos TRES macronutrientes que existen (grasa, proteínas, hidratos de carbono) y prohibirlo, ¿no crees? :|.



¿Eh?

¿Y donde se ha dicho nada acerca de prohibir?


Adrenocromo dijo:


> Por demás, el azúcar, entendido como azúcar refinado, es un producto que NO CONTIENE NUTRIENTES. Sólo contiene energía, en forma de fructosa+ glucosa al 50%. No es un alimento como tal.



Ese es el concepto de comida procesada: buen sabor, bajo precio, cero nutrientes.

La grasa le da palatabilidad al alimento. Oculta los sabores (pero solo los malos) y al mismo tiempo potencia los sabores (pero solo los buenos). La grasa es como un milagro. Y encima a bajo precio. Por eso la comida actual está repleta de grasa.

Sin grasa, sal y azúcar los supermercados se quedan casi vacios.


Adrenocromo dijo:


> Independientemente de todo ello, la tesis del hilo es que el sobrepeso y la obesidad se deben a un desequilibrio hormonal que provoca (parece) BASAR la alimentación en determinados tipos de alimentos ricos en hidratos de carbono refinados (harinas), por todos los motivos que ya se han expuesto HASTA LA SACIEDAD.



Bueno, sunwukung ya os ha demostrado que el consumo de cereales se ha reducido a la mitad. Y que el de carne se ha triplicado. Y la obesidad ha aumentado. Por tanto vuestra teoría no parece muy correcta.

Quizá la causa de la obesidad habría que buscarla en la comida procesada. Y la comida procesada es grasa, sal y azúcar. Justo lo que los médicos recomiendan comer al mínimo.

Me resulta muy curioso que estéis de acuerdo con los médicos con respecto a la sal y al azúcar, pero no con respecto a la grasa. Por eso preguntaba.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo de ponerlos en remojo se hace para eliminar la mayoría de los fitatos que podrían interferir en la absorción de algunos minerales como el hierro. Hasta ahí vamos bien pero como en un disco y en casi todas las cosas en esta vida hay una Cara A y una Cara B.
> 
> La Cara B es que la avena tiene fama de antioxidante y de prevención del cáncer y eso es por los fitatos que también son antioxidantes y que pueden impedir que el exceso de hierro en los intenstinos pueda derivar con el paso del tiempo en un proceso cancerígeno.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que hago yo... Con cacao, y no los dejo en agua, directos a la leche.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pues en eso te equivocas.
> 
> Sal, grasa y azúcar son la base de la comida actual. Si esos tres alimentos se prohibiesen, los supermercados quedarían casi vacios porque casi todo lo que venden lo lleva.
> 
> ...



El aceite de oliva y el aguacate es toxico?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En el hilo del cacao, el forero seiyuro_hiko puso un link a una tienda bio (por otros motivos) en la que vendían cartones de leche de coco (presuntamente eco-bio-chachi-piruli) y salía el litro (en brik) como a 3,50...
> 
> Comprar leche de Coco 1 Litro Aroy-D en Brik
> 
> ...



En carrefour tienes leche de coco eco sin mierdas, es cara pero no.llega a 3 euros. Pero pelin amarga y áspera para mí gusto.
La que está de vicio es la de coco y arroz, 2'35, ecológica y lleva un aditivo pero es que natural.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Sal, grasa y azúcar son la base de la comida actual. Si esos tres alimentos se prohibiesen, los supermercados quedarían casi vacios porque casi todo lo que venden lo lleva.
> 
> Vosotros estáis de acuerdo en que la sal y el azúcar son tóxicos. Pero no aceptáis que la grasa también lo sea. ¿Por qué no?





Tico dijo:


> ¿Eh?
> 
> ¿Y donde se ha dicho nada acerca de prohibir?



Hombre en tu mensaje anterior expresamente has hablado de prohibir, o eso, o yo no sé leer. ienso:

Por demás, creo que se han aportado todo tipo de evidencias ya. Afirmar que "la grasa es dañina", así formulado, es total y completamente errado. Es como afirmar "los hidratos de carbono son dañinos", eso es totalmente falso.

A buen entendedor... ::


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El aceite de oliva y el aguacate es toxico?



¿No os ha explicado sunwukung 800 veces que los aceites se oxidan? 

¿No sabe usted lo que es la oxidación? Pues le dejo los dos primeros enlaces que salen en el google:

Obstinados navegantes en océanos de incertidumbre: OXÍGENO, EL VENENO QUE RESPIRAMOS
El oxígeno es tóxico. |

En otros países el aceite se compra en pequeños botes, se comprueba que está recien prensado antes de comprarlo, y se consume siempre en menos de una semana.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 10:27 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Hombre en tu mensaje anterior expresamente has hablado de prohibir, o eso, o yo no sé leer. ienso:



Esos tres alimentos no pueden prohibirlos porque sería el fin de toda la industria alimentaria.

Cuando decía prohibirlos estaba hipotetizando. Obviamente jamás los van a prohibir.


Adrenocromo dijo:


> Por demás, creo que se han aportado todo tipo de evidencias ya. Afirmar que "la grasa es dañina", así formulado, es total y completamente errado. Es como afirmar "los hidratos de carbono son dañinos", eso es totalmente falso.
> 
> A buen entendedor... ::



¿Eh?


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿No os ha explicado sunwukung 800 veces que los aceites se oxidan?
> 
> ¿No sabe usted lo que es la oxidación? Pues le dejo los dos primeros enlaces que salen en el google:
> 
> ...



El que compro yo en la almazara que lo exprimen a diario, algunos dias llego y estan llenando las botellas, tu si que estas oxidao. Y los aguacates ya ni te digo.

Como venga el de Olivar de plata te va a poner a caldo.


----------



## kilipdg (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿No os ha explicado sunwukung 800 veces que los aceites se oxidan?
> 
> ¿No sabe usted lo que es la oxidación? Pues le dejo los dos primeros enlaces que salen en el google:
> 
> ...



6668 post en este hilo y vas y pones la pirámide alimentícia....:bla:

Repásate los 6000 post anteriores y deja de hacer el canelo, más que nada porque más de uno se está descojonando de tí ahora mismo, entre los que me incluyo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Bueno, sunwukung ya os ha demostrado que el consumo de cereales se ha reducido a la mitad. Y que el de carne se ha triplicado. Y la obesidad ha aumentado. Por tanto vuestra teoría no parece muy correcta.



No ha demostrado una buena mierda.

Saca estadísticas contradictorias, sesgadas y parciales, limitadas a la alimentación de las clases obreras urbanas industriales, y las extrapola al conjunto de la población.

Peeero:













Sucede que la producción de cereales para consumo humano desde los años 60 se ha multiplicado por tres (3,125), mientras que la población mundial se ha multiplicado por dos (2,2)

¿qué pasa, que producen cereales para el consumo humano y luego los tiran?

NO

Lo que pasa es que lo de que el consumo de cereales se haya reducido a la mitad es, simplemente, FALSO.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿No os ha explicado sunwukung 800 veces que los aceites se oxidan?
> 
> ¿No sabe usted lo que es la oxidación? Pues le dejo los dos primeros enlaces que salen en el google:
> 
> ...



No entiendo absolutamente NADA de lo que me intentas decir. :|


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿No os ha explicado sunwukung 800 veces que los aceites se oxidan?
> 
> ¿No sabe usted lo que es la oxidación? Pues le dejo los dos primeros enlaces que salen en el google:
> 
> ...



Breaking news: los aceites y grasas NATURALES lleva sus propios antioxidantes NATURALES.

El problema empieza cuando se extraen esas grasas por medios que les arrebatan sus antioxidantes, y luego para que aguanten más se les añade antioxidantes ARTIFICIALES.

De todos modos, sucede también que los ácidos grasos SATURADOS resisten mucho mejor la oxidación que los INSATURADOS, con lo que cabe preguntarse si es mejor un ácido graso insaturado rancio, o uno saturado sin oxidar...

...o cabría preguntárselo si fuera cierto eso de que los ácidos grasos saturados son perjudiciales, que NO LO ES.

*MORALEJA:* aceites vegetales FRESCOS obtenidos por medios FÍSICOS Y/O grasas saturadas (vegetales Y de animales *SANOS*) NATURALES, *no problemo.*

Grasas hidrogenadas, aceites rancios, aceites extraídos químicamente, grasa de animales que comen MIERDAS, *no gracias.*


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> 6668 post en este hilo y vas y pones la pirámide alimentícia....:bla:
> 
> Repásate los 6000 post anteriores y deja de hacer el canelo, más que nada porque más de uno se está descojonando de tí ahora mismo, entre los que me incluyo.



¿Cual es la teoría de la conspiración que estás defendiendo?

-¿Que las autoridades sanitarias del mundo se equivocan todas ellas y vosotros habéis encontrado la verdad porque sois más listos que ellos?

-¿O tal vez que las autoridades sanitarias mienten porque están vendidas a los intereses de la industria alimentaria y vosotros los habéis desenmascarado?


----------



## zapatitos (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *¿No os ha explicado sunwukung 800 veces que los aceites se oxidan?
> 
> ¿No sabe usted lo que es la oxidación? Pues le dejo los dos primeros enlaces que salen en el google:
> 
> ...



Lo que me faltaba ya por leer en este foro que el oxígeno es un veneno y tóxico para los humanos, pues probar a no respirar tú y el sugus durante media hora y mirais a ver que ocurre y si os oxidais o no.

Pero vaya panda de mendrugos que hay sueltos por el Internet dios mío ::

Saludos.


----------



## Gorguera (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Cual es la teoría de la conspiración que estás defendiendo?
> 
> -¿Que las autoridades sanitarias del mundo se equivocan todas ellas y vosotros habéis encontrado la verdad porque sois más listos que ellos?
> 
> -¿O tal vez que las autoridades sanitarias mienten porque están vendidas a los intereses de la industria alimentaria y vosotros los habéis desenmascarado?



La industria del azúcar pagó a científicos para culpar a las grasas de las enfermedades cardiacas


----------



## kilipdg (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Cual es la teoría de la conspiración que estás defendiendo?
> 
> -¿Que las autoridades sanitarias del mundo se equivocan todas ellas y vosotros habéis encontrado la verdad porque sois más listos que ellos?
> 
> -¿O tal vez que las autoridades sanitarias mienten porque están vendidas a los intereses de la industria alimentaria y vosotros los habéis desenmascarado?



La teoría alimentaria que defiendes tú ha hecho que aún haciendo deporte, esté constantemente en sobrepeso, pero eh, ha sido invertir la pirámide y se han evaporado los kilos. Si te hubieras leído el hilo antes de postear tus mierdas habrías visto que me ofrecí como conejillo de indias y están aquí mis experiencias y mis fotos del antes y el después.

Yo no sé si él sistema capitalista de las grandes coorporaciones quieren envenenar o engordar a la población por 4 duros, lo único que sé es que controlando la mierda que nos venden he perdido más de 10 kilos en 3 meses, casi ná.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Cual es la teoría de la conspiración que estás defendiendo?
> 
> -¿Que las autoridades sanitarias del mundo se equivocan todas ellas y vosotros habéis encontrado la verdad porque sois más listos que ellos?
> 
> -¿O tal vez que las autoridades sanitarias mienten porque están vendidas a los intereses de la industria alimentaria y vosotros los habéis desenmascarado?



_Follow the money_

¿Le conviene a _alguien_ que se extienda un patrón alimentario que engaña al sistema endocrino permitiendo ingestas de más de 10.000 kcal diarias?

Psé, no sé, igual *al que te vende esas calorías*...

¿Le conviene a _alguien_ que se extienda un patrón alimentario que causa infinidad de enfermedades crónicas (=graves y extendidas en el tiempo, pero no mortales)?

Ehhh, buf, qué difícil... 
lo voy a decir a voleo total ¿eh?
¿Los que te venden medicamentos para paliar los síntomas de esas enfermedades (pero no medicamentos que las curen, que se acaba el chollo)?

Por lo demás, y si fuera tan panoli de creerme que el motivo es su primera opción (todos se equivocan menos yo) y no la segunda (no hay más ciego que aquel al que el sustento le va en no ver), tampoco sería la primera vez que *el establishment se equivoca de cabo a rabo y unos pocos disidentes resultan tener razón*.

Y no me refiero a mí, ni a mis egregios correligionarios, sino a los científicos de verdad, no subvencionados por la industria y que basan sus afirmaciones en datos y no en mantras, como por ejemplo el ya mencionado Dr. Jason Fung, y a otros valientes colegas médicos que no tienen miedo de exclamar que el emperador está desnudo.


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> ha sido invertir la pirámide y se han evaporado los kilos.









O sea te has inflado a grasa y a dulces y has adelgazado.

No te ofendas si soy un poquito escéptico acerca de tus afirmaciones.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 13:30 ----------




Gorguera dijo:


> La industria del azúcar pagó a científicos para culpar a las grasas de las enfermedades cardiacas



La verdadera historia ya la conté yo aquí.

Se ve que no me leiste o que te dió igual.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> O sea te has inflado a grasa y a dulces y has adelgazado.
> 
> No te ofendas si soy un poquito escéptico acerca de tus afirmaciones.
> 
> ...



A dulces no creo (aunque la guasa de distinguir los "dulces" del pan y el arroz es de traca)

A grasas, _count me in_: 75% de grasas en la dieta, y se me han caído *17 kilos* entre mayo y septiembre.

Es más, he bajado el perímetro abdominal de 99 a 88 cm, lo que señala que de los 17 kg entorno a 15 fueron de grasa.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> A dulces no creo (aunque la guasa de distinguir los "dulces" del pan y el arroz es de traca)
> 
> A grasas, _count me in_: 75% de grasas en la dieta, y se me han caído *17 kilos* entre mayo y septiembre.
> 
> Es más, he bajado el perímetro abdominal de 99 a 88 cm, lo que señala que de los 17 kg entorno a 15 fueron de grasa.



Da igual es cerrado de mollera el chaval, se han explicado por activa y por pasiva las POSIBLES causas de lo que comentamos (que sean ciertas o no, es harina de otro costal), y nada, como quien oye llover.

Qué cansancio, Dios. :|

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 13:44 ----------




Tico dijo:


> O sea te has inflado a grasa y a dulces y has adelgazado.
> 
> No te ofendas si soy un poquito escéptico acerca de tus afirmaciones.
> 
> ...



¿Dulces? Tienes que ser troll :ouch:


----------



## sada (8 Nov 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> En carrefour tienes leche de coco eco sin mierdas, es cara pero no.llega a 3 euros. Pero pelin amarga y áspera para mí gusto.
> La que está de vicio es la de coco y arroz, 2'35, ecológica y lleva un aditivo pero es que natural.



reo q la que tu dices es esta la ecomilk
Ingredientes: Agua, leche de coco* (8.5%), almidón de tapioca*, lecitina de girasol, aroma natural de coco* y sal marina.
(*) Ingredientes procedentes de la Agricultura ecológica.

Leche de coco sin azúcar, sin gluten y sin lactosa EcoMil 1 L por 2,46


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> reo q la que tu dices es esta la ecomilk
> Ingredientes: Agua, leche de coco* (8.5%), almidón de tapioca*, lecitina de girasol, aroma natural de coco* y sal marina.
> (*) Ingredientes procedentes de la Agricultura ecológica.
> 
> Leche de coco sin azúcar, sin gluten y sin lactosa EcoMil 1 L por 2,46*



Joder, pues si es esa, menudo timo wapo.

Te enchufan un 90% de agua y aditivos varios (todos muy ecológicos, eso sí), y la leche de coco te la venden a casi 30€ el litro.

Lo de siempre: lo barato sale caro.


----------



## ZZPAFF (8 Nov 2016)

Vuelvo a insistir respecto a lo del proselitimo........No compensa.
En mi casa y en mi trabajo lo ven con sus propios ojos.

He adelgazado. Ellos siguen luchando con la báscula. 
Me encuentro bien. Ellos corren entre horas a picar tortitas, yogures. Tienen hambre.
No me resfrío. Todos, sin excepción en el trabajo llevan por lo menos un catarro.

Aún así me miran con recelo, como si hubiera algo que no les cuento, que les oculto.
Sinceramente paso. Cuando me dicen que no desayunar es malo, que comer tantos huevos también, que si no tomo leche me voy a partir por la mitad, les miro y sonrío. No merece la pena:.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

ZZPAFF dijo:


> Vuelvo a insistir respecto a lo del proselitimo........No compensa.
> En mi casa y en mi trabajo lo ven con sus propios ojos.
> 
> He adelgazado. Ellos siguen luchando con la báscula.
> ...



¿Que no merece la pena demostrar que tiene usted razón? :8:

Y si piensa eso ¿Pa qué usa usted internet?


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2016)

Dejar azúcar y harinas es como descubrir que la tierra es redonda cuando todos creen que es plana.

Galileo hubiera hecho bien en callarse la boca, como seguro hicieron unos cuantos antes que él.


----------



## kilipdg (8 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Da igual es cerrado de mollera el chaval, se han explicado por activa y por pasiva las POSIBLES causas de lo que comentamos (que sean ciertas o no, es harina de otro costal), y nada, como quien oye llover.
> 
> Qué cansancio, Dios. :|
> 
> ...



Obvio que dulces ni tocarlos salvo en ocasiones marginales semanales, pero de grasas como muchas más ahora que antes, esto te lo garantizo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Dejar azúcar y harinas es como descubrir que la tierra es redonda cuando todos creen que es plana.
> 
> Galileo hubiera hecho en callarse la boca, como seguro hicieron unos cuantos antes que él.



De todos modos, les tengo que dar la razón, a ZZPAFF y a usted.

Mis esfuerzos por hacer entender a mi madre que lo que le enseñaron en la facultad de Farmacia hace medio siglo está desfasado sólo han cosechado caras de escepticismo y admoniciones de que deje de hacer tonterías, a ver si me voy a estropear los riñones, o el hígado, o el corazón.

Mientras tanto, yo he alcanzado un peso razonable para mi altura en tiempo record y lo estoy manteniendo sin mucho esfuerzo, y ella hace tres meses que hace dieta de 1500 calorías y apenas se ha quitado los primeros 5-6 kilos...

...por no hablar de que le sobran el doble de los que me sobraban a mí, ni de que está pasando _máhambre que el perro un barbero, que se come el jabón de afeitar y le sabe a pringá de pushero_.

Pues ná, el tonto soy yo que me creo todo lo que leo por internet. Pos fale.


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2016)

¿Alguien que me pueda responder a lo que he preguntado antes?

¿Cual es la teoría de la conspiración que estais defendiendo?

-¿Que las autoridades sanitarias del mundo se equivocan todas ellas y vosotros habéis encontrado la verdad porque sois más listos que ellos?

-¿O tal vez que las autoridades sanitarias mienten porque están vendidas a los intereses de la industria alimentaria y vosotros los habéis desenmascarado


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Alguien que me pueda responder a lo que he preguntado antes?
> 
> ¿Cual es la teoría de la conspiración que estais defendiendo?
> 
> ...



Pues mire usted: ninguna de esas dos alternativas. Para empezar, el ser humano yerra; es entendible que cosas que "parecían" ciertas y con sentido, luego se demuestren falsas. Eso lo primero. Luego, si lo aderezamos con unas cuantas empresas financiando cierto tipo de estudios... O haciendo lobby para que el Gobierno haga ciertas cosas (como subvencionar el cultivo de cereales, ¿le suena?) o que sencillamente sea MÁS BARATO Y EFICAZ alimentar a la población con harinas de cereales (barato no es lo mismo que saludable, ejem)... Hay multitud de motivos para que esto suceda, sin necesidad de acudir a conspiraciones.

Para mí, la base de todo está en la teoría de las calorías y el balance energético. Es un FRAUDE, no es cierta, y el hecho de aplicarla como si fuera correcta provoca, precisamente, (es lo lógico) sustituir grasas por hidratos de carbono (refinados: pan, pasta...) y eso empeora, o provoca, o ambas, la epidemia de obesidad.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Alguien que me pueda responder a lo que he preguntado antes?
> 
> ¿Cual es la teoría de la conspiración que estais defendiendo?
> 
> ...



Question: ¿Me tiene usted en ignorados? que podría ser, y allá usted.

Lo digo porque yo sí que he respondido a su pregunta, y por partida doble:

- si soy tan cándido de creer en la bondad inherente de las instituciones, cabe la posibilidad de que las teorías aceptadas institucionalmente sean erróneas: no sería la primera vez

- si miro con las gafas del cinismo, hay al menos DOS sectores industriales (alimentación y farmacia) que obtienen pingües beneficios del sostenimiento de lo que en algún momento pudo ser una mera hipótesis errónea

Y le recuerdo que Coca-Cola ha tenido que reconocer públicamente que gastó 2,3 M$ en subvencionar (léase, comprar) estudios científicos que avalaran la hipótesis de que "una caloría es una caloría", incluyendo el famoso estudio de la "dieta twinkies" que ha sido citado en este hilo hace unos meses.

Cosa que el autor al parecer olvidó mencionar...


----------



## tomcat ii (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Alguien que me pueda responder a lo que he preguntado antes?
> 
> ¿Cual es la teoría de la conspiración que estais defendiendo?
> 
> ...



Aquí lo que se defiende es que hay que dejar azúcares y refinados. Los motivos por los que la mayoría de la población sigue comiendo mierda sí son materia de debate, pero en otro hilo, gilipollas.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *¿Alguien que me pueda responder a lo que he preguntado antes?
> 
> ¿Cual es la teoría de la conspiración que estais defendiendo?
> 
> ...



Las autoridades sanitarias son políticos y donde hay políticos siempre puede haber corrupción. Eso es así aquí y en el Tayikistán osease en todos los sitios.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> reo q la que tu dices es esta la ecomilk
> Ingredientes: Agua, leche de coco* (8.5%), almidón de tapioca*, lecitina de girasol, aroma natural de coco* y sal marina.
> (*) Ingredientes procedentes de la Agricultura ecológica.
> 
> Leche de coco sin azúcar, sin gluten y sin lactosa EcoMil 1 L por 2,46*



Eso es lo que te comentaba la leche coco sale cara y sin mucha verguenza le meten mierdas varias de relleno, y lo llaman leche de coco ecomilk. Lo de eco queda de cine en el nombre, con dos cojones.


----------



## colombo1122 (8 Nov 2016)

Los cereales no dejan de ser semillas, y una semilla necesita algo de acidez, humedad, oscuridad, cierto calor y tiempo para germinar. Para evitar la germinación hasta encontrar el entorno idóneo, las semillas tienen antinutrientes (como el ácido fítico, taninas irritantes que reducen la biodisponibilidad del hierro y el cobre, azúcares demasiado complejos para ser descompuestos, gliadina, etc.) e inhibidores enzimáticos sensibles a la acidez y a la humedad. Hasta que esos antinutrientes no sean "desactivados" y la semilla germine liberando sus enzimas, el grano crudo será un producto poco nutritivo y hasta tóxico para la mayor parte de seres vivos. Cocinarlo soluciona el problema sólo parcialmente. Antes hemos visto que el ácido fítico bloquea la absorción de numerosos minerales en el tracto intestinal, los inhibidores enzimáticos requieren que el páncreas libere enzimas adicionales, dejándolo agotado. Estos antinutrientes realmente son parte del sistema de auto-preservación de la semilla.

Para preparar las semillas, debemos imitar el proceso que tiene lugar espontáneamente en la Naturaleza. Proporcionamos un entorno tibio, algo ácido, oscuro y húmedo, para "engañar" a la semilla y forzarla a germinar. El entorno que crearemos contendrá enzimas (como la fitasa) y bacterias benéficas (como los lactobacilos), que actuarán para neutralizar los antinutrientes, aumentar el contenido de vitaminas (especialmente del grupo B) y descomponer las sustancias complejas (taninas, gluten, azúcares complejos y otras) en otras más simples y de mayor biodisponibiliad. Técnicamente, estaremos llevando al cabo una predigestión del producto, como hacen muchos animales granívoros que tienen varios estómagos al efecto.
El proceso es simple. Metemos las semillas (por ejemplo, arroz integral, almendra cruda, lentejas o copos de avena) en un recipiente y añadimos el doble de volumen de agua tibia. Luego añadimos un catalizador de acidez y fermentación, como el vinagre de manzana, la mantequilla o el zumo de limón, para obtener el entorno ácido necesario. Se tapa y guarda el recipiente para tener las semillas a oscuras, y se deja una noche. A la mañana siguiente vaciamos el agua, limpiamos con agua adicional y luego escurrimos (es opcional volver a poner a remojo otras 8 horas para asegurarse). Notaremos cambios sustanciales, por ejemplo las almendras crudas habrán adquirido un tono brillante y luminoso, se habrán vuelto crujientes y tiernas, y muchas de ellas estarán partidas por la mitad. El arroz, tras ser escurrido, estará listo para ser cocinado, y su perfil nutritivo y digestibilidad habrán mejorado enormemente.

Este proceso era seguido en prácticamente toda sociedad tradicional que empleara los granos para alimentarse. En Inglaterra, los copos de avena eran "puestos a remojo" durante una noche antes de preparar el porridge al día siguiente. En otros lugares, la masa de harina era levada y dejada durante un buen tiempo para asegurar la fermentación. La mayoría de estos benéficos sistemas de preparación dejaron de practicarse cuando el auge de la civilización comercial y el "ajetreo de la vida moderna" les restaron sentido práctico considerándolas casi como una superstición.


podeis pasar un link con lo del cacao?


----------



## autsaider (10 Nov 2016)

Pregunta científica para los paleodietistas. Estoy leyendo un libro sobre la comida basura.

El libro explica que la industria alimentaria ha hecho estudios exhaustivos y ha descubierto multitud de cosas que ocultan al público.

Han descubierto que el receptor T1R3 cubre la totalidad de la lengua. Cuando masticamos almidones, la enzima amilasa los descompone en azúcares. T1R3 detecta que el almidón se están descomponiendo. Transmite señales al cerebro y a su vez el cerebro secreta moléculas que hacen que sintamos bienestar.

Cuando el almidón llega al estómago, se sigue descomponiendo en azúcares. Más señales llegan al cerebro y de nuevo sentimos bienestar.

Cuando el almidón llega al intestino, se sigue descomponiendo en azúcares. Más señales llegan al cerebro y de nuevo sentimos bienestar.

El almidón debe de ser bueno para nosotros, porque la evolución nos ha diseñado a propósito para provocar en nosotros el deseo de comer alimentos feculentos.

Según vosotros durante el paleolítico no se comía trigo, ni cebada, ni nada por el estilo. ¿Entonces como cojones explicais que hemos evolucionado precisamente para desear esa clase de alimentos? ¿Hemos evolucionado para desear comer algo que nunca se comía?

Según vosotros los cereales te destrozan la salud. ¿Entonces como cojones explicais que hemos evolucionado para desear esa clase de alimentos? ¿Hemos evolucionado para desear justo lo que nos va a dañar?


----------



## victorm69 (10 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta científica para los paleodietistas. Estoy leyendo un libro sobre la comida basura.
> 
> El libro explica que la industria alimentaria ha hecho estudios exhaustivos y ha descubierto multitud de cosas que ocultan al público.
> 
> ...



La verdad que no soy tali-paleodietista pero si me gusta comer bien. Te respondo desde mi punto de vista que, aunque parezca absurdo, sigue tu mismo hilo de pensamiento:

El tabaco crea adiccion, un adicto al tabaco siente bienestar al fumarse un cigarro, es sano el tabaco?

Preguntale a un heroinómano como se siente al chutarse su dosis, seguro que no hay nada que le provoque mas bienestar que eso...

No se, no digo que no tengas razón, pero no por sentir bienestar (dopamina) quiere decir que sea bueno.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Nov 2016)

colombo1122 dijo:


> podeis pasar un link con lo del cacao?



Si pudiera ser más específico...

Si se refiere a los beneficios del consumo de *cacao puro desgrasado*, me veo tentado a usar un link de esos que generaba usaelputogoogle.com, porque si escribe "cacao puro beneficios" le salen infinidad de artículos al respecto.

El cacao, entre otras cosas, es un estimulante natural, antioxidante, rico en zinc (ya sabe, necesario para mantener buenos niveles de *testosterona*), favorece el tránsito, rico en fibra, mejora el estado de ánimo, etc.

En función de lo desgrasado que esté (el rango comercial puede ir desde un 10 hasta un 30% de materia grasa), las proporciones de proteína, grasa y azúcares varían, pero valga como referencia que un cacao en el rango bajo de grasa (o sea, uno malillo, ya que la manteca de cacao es de las grasas buenas) puede tener un 12% de MG, 12% de proteínas y 10% de gúcidos, de los cuales apenas un 3% serán azúcares (naturales, claro). De fibra también va servidito.

El cacao puro tiene un sabor (obviamente) mucho más intenso que los "preparados" comerciales, por lo que apenas una cucharada de postre tiñe generosamente un vaso (de leche o de agua, a elección del consumidor) como no lo hacen dos cucharadas soperas de cola-cao...

...ahora, claro, es más áspero y amargo, mucho menos dulce ¿Y?

Si le interesa el tema, le dejo un enlace local sobre dónde comprar cacao puro BBB: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/278439-comprar-cacao-puro-desgrasado.html


----------



## autsaider (10 Nov 2016)

victorm69 dijo:


> La verdad que no soy tali-paleodietista pero si me gusta comer bien. Te respondo desde mi punto de vista que, aunque parezca absurdo, sigue tu mismo hilo de pensamiento:
> 
> El tabaco crea adiccion, un adicto al tabaco siente bienestar al fumarse un cigarro, es sano el tabaco?
> 
> ...



Primero el tabaco viene de América. Nuestros antepasados no evolucionaron en América.

Segundo el tabaco es una planta natural. Lo mismo que la amapola o el cannabis. Pero una cosa son los productos naturales, y otra cosa totalmente distinta son los productos procesados.

El cigarrillo no sale de las plantas. Se diseña en laboratorios mediante estudios científicos exhaustivos. Y se fabrica en talleres. Solo Dios sabe lo que le añaden. (Nota: acabo de consultarlo y de enterarme que lleva chocolate, miel, menta, regaliz...)

Lo mismo ocurre con la heroina: es un producto artificial hecho en laboratorios.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta científica para los paleodietistas. Estoy leyendo un libro sobre la comida basura.
> 
> El libro explica que la industria alimentaria ha hecho estudios exhaustivos y ha descubierto multitud de cosas que ocultan al público.
> 
> ...



Durante el proceso de evolución del ser humano no es que no se comieran alimentos feculentos: es que no se consumían como base de la alimentación.

El ser humano, cazador-recolector, comería variedades salvajes de cereales y tubérculos de forma esporádica y puntual, cuando eso fuera lo que había disponible para recolectar y comer.

Siendo el almidón una fuente concentrada de alimento, es lógico pensar que en un panorama de escasez alimentaria y asumiendo que la proporción de cereales en la dieta fuera testimonial, presentaran ventajas evolutivas aquellos que aprendieran a reconocer el almidón como alimento.

Un servidor no cree que el almidón sea inherentemente pernicioso, sino que nuestro cuerpo no evolucionó para alimentarse de forma mayoritaria de almidón, ni evolucionó para vivir en un entorno en el que el almidón esté altamente disponible en cualquier cantidad...

...por no hablar de que menciona usted el tabaco y la heroína como productos no naturales, procesados por el hombre para concentrar sus efectos naturales sobre los centros del placer, y parece obviar que *lo mismo y no otra cosa es la harina*


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pregunta científica para los paleodietistas. Estoy leyendo un libro sobre la comida basura.
> 
> El libro explica que la industria alimentaria ha hecho estudios exhaustivos y ha descubierto multitud de cosas que ocultan al público.
> 
> ...



Un par de cosas sobre esto:

-Lo primero, no entiendo, de verdad que no soy capaz de entender, por qué algunos no asumís de una puñetera vez que, durante el paleolítico, la alimentación NO estaba basada en cereales. No es una opinión, es un hecho. No hay agricultura. No hay hoces. No hay molinos, ni siquiera manuales. No hay hornos. No hay vasijas para guardar el grano. Nada de eso existía. Por tanto, NO PODÍAN CULTIVAR, RECOLECTAR, ALMACENAR, MOLER el grano y luego cocinarlo para comerlo. Supongo que cuando encontraran variedades de cereales salvajes (quizás) serían capaces de comerlos, triturándolos o cocinándolos de alguna manera (crudos no los podemos comer). Pero el hecho de que los comieran puntualmente es muy diferente a afirmar lo que hoy en día se afirma, esto es, que deben ser nuestro alimento principal.

-Lo segundo: el hecho de que estemos "programados" para que nos gusten los almidones, de nuevo, tampoco implica que los almidones deban ser la base de nuestra alimentación; en todo caso, indica que estamos "programados" para buscar y encontrar ese sabor, pero esto puede ser precisamente porque en nuestro entorno natural, sea escaso, o que sea un buen indicador de una fuente de energía o nutrientes segura y confiable para nosotros.

-Lo tercero: incluso asumiendo lo anterior, hay que tener en cuenta que noes lo mismo afirmar "los cereales son dañinos" que "una alimentación basada en harinas de cereales causa obesidad". O incluso "los cereales no son muy interesantes nutricionalmente". ¿No ves que son afirmaciones diferentes? ¿Es tan difícil entenderlo? 

-Por último: comer cereales no es lo mismo que comer harinas de cereales. Esto que parece una tontería seguramente no lo sea. Y finalmente, el tema principal es ¿existe alguna evidencia para recomendar a la población (como efectivamente se hace) que la mejor alimentación para el ser humano es una BASADA en las harinas de cereales? Ya se lo digo yo: no.

P.D.: le ruego que conteste a algún mensaje, es usted muy de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Y esto está muy feo :no:


----------



## autsaider (10 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Durante el proceso de evolución del ser humano no es que no se comieran alimentos feculentos: es que no se consumían como base de la alimentación.
> 
> El ser humano, cazador-recolector, comería variedades salvajes de cereales y tubérculos de forma esporádica y puntual, cuando eso fuera lo que había disponible para recolectar y comer.
> 
> ...



Las heces solo se fosilizan en circunstancias excepcionales. El estudio de las heces nos dice lo que comían en circunstancias excepcionales, pero no nos dice nada sobre lo que comían en circunstancias normales.

En otras palabras: no podemos saber que comían. Podemos hacer algunas suposiciones, pero no creo que podamos demostrar que son ciertas.

Primero la avena es un cereal de climas frios. Por tanto es lógico pensar que existía durante la era glacial. 

Segundo la avena procede seguramente del asia central. Que es precisamente de donde sabemos que proceden nuestros antepasados.

Tercero trigo y cebada aguantan aún mejor el frio que la avena. 

Cuarto yo si creo que alimentos feculentos eran la base de su alimentación. Pero ya digo que esto son suposiciones mías. No tenemos pruebas sobre lo que comían.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2016 at 11:00 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Un par de cosas sobre esto:
> 
> -Lo primero, no entiendo, de verdad que no soy capaz de entender, por qué algunos no asumís de una puñetera vez que, durante el paleolítico, la alimentación NO estaba basada en cereales. No es una opinión, es un hecho. No hay agricultura. No hay hoces. No hay molinos, ni siquiera manuales. No hay hornos. No hay vasijas para guardar el grano. Nada de eso existía. Por tanto, NO PODÍAN CULTIVAR, RECOLECTAR, ALMACENAR, MOLER el grano y luego cocinarlo para comerlo. Supongo que cuando encontraran variedades de cereales salvajes (quizás) serían capaces de comerlos, triturándolos o cocinándolos de alguna manera (crudos no los podemos comer). Pero el hecho de que los comieran puntualmente es muy diferente a afirmar lo que hoy en día se afirma, esto es, que deben ser nuestro alimento principal.



Primero lo que dices solo se le puede ocurrir a alguien que nunca en su vida ha comido cereales.

Pones la avena en agua antes de acostarte. A la mañana siguiente escurres el agua y calientas la avena. Por ejemplo puedes hervirla en agua con miel y canela. O puedes hervirla en leche de arroz. O de cualquier otra forma que se te ocurra.

¡Tachán! Ya está lista para comerse.

Segundo está demostrado que en el paleolítico si comiamos cereales y legumbres.

Tercero Seignalet afirma en su libro (no sé como porque no me he puesto a repasar sus fuentes) que el 45% de la paleodieta consistía en feculas.

De hecho lo que él dice que comíamos durante el paleolítico es casi lo que recomiendan comer los dietistas actuales.


Adrenocromo dijo:


> -Lo segundo: el hecho de que estemos "programados" para que nos gusten los almidones, de nuevo, tampoco implica que los almidones deban ser la base de nuestra alimentación; en todo caso, indica que estamos "programados" para buscar y encontrar ese sabor, pero esto puede ser precisamente porque en nuestro entorno natural, sea escaso, o que sea un buen indicador de una fuente de energía o nutrientes segura y confiable para nosotros.



¿Y de donde sacas que los alimentos feculentos eran escasos?

Arsuaga comentaba en uno de sus libros que las castañas seguramente eran el alimento favorito de los neanderthales.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Las heces solo se fosilizan en circunstancias excepcionales. El estudio de las heces nos dice lo que comían en circunstancias excepcionales, pero no nos dice nada sobre lo que comían en circunstancias normales.
> 
> En otras palabras: no podemos saber que comían. Podemos hacer algunas suposiciones, pero no creo que podamos demostrar que son ciertas.
> 
> ...



En el paleolítico:

-No hay NINGUNA evidencia de utensilios como hoces, arados, guadañas, piedras de moler, molinos, u hornos. Es IMPOSIBLE basar la alimentación en cereales sin grandes extensiones dedicadas a cultivos de cereales, con las técnicas y herramientas necesarias para plantar, cultivar, recolectar, almacenar, moler el grano y por último, cocerlo en forma de pan (previo amasado y fermentación). No hay vestigios de hornos para tal fin ni de ningún instrumento apto para ello.

En cambio a partir del neolítico, desde hace unos 10.000 años, tenemos TODO ESO EN TODO EL MUNDO. Arados, palas, hoces, silos, hornos, campos de cultivo, todo. :fiufiu:

-Bonus: durante el paleolítico, hay evidencia en todo el registo fósil (incluso de especies de homínidos notoriamente anteriores al ser humano) de: hachas bifaces, puntas de flecha, puntas de lanza, cuchillos, cortadores, raspadores, anzuelos, arpones. De piedra, madera y hueso. Hay también pinturas representando animales y escenas de caza de todo tipo de animales: ciervos, caballos, mamuts, rinocerontes, cebras, de todo. NO hay pinturas representando cereales en ningún caso (en cambio, después del neolítico, es muy común encontrar pinturas representando cereales, frutos, etc.).
Me parece totalmente descabellado y alejado de la realidad el pretender que durante el paleolítico los cereales pudieron tener una presencia importante y no meramente testimonial en la dieta de los humanos. Es IMPOSIBLE.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Las heces solo se fosilizan en circunstancias excepcionales. El estudio de las heces nos dice lo que comían en circunstancias excepcionales, pero no nos dice nada sobre lo que comían en circunstancias normales.
> 
> En otras palabras: no podemos saber que comían. Podemos hacer algunas suposiciones, pero no creo que podamos demostrar que son ciertas.
> 
> ...



Navaja de Occam: si podemos encontrar utensilios de caza pero no utensilios para la recolección, almacenaje y preparación de cereales, es más probable que sea porque la caza era frecuente y el consumo de cereales esporádico, que porque bajaron 13 millones de naves de Raticulín y se llevaron todos los utensilios para cereales para vacilar a los futuros paleontólogos

No podremos saber qué comían, por descontado, pero habrá suposiciones más fundadas que otras.

Y una fuente de alimentación que no está disponible de forma continua requiere de medios de almacenaje de los que no hay resto alguno.



> Primero lo que dices solo se le puede ocurrir a alguien que nunca en su vida ha comido cereales.
> 
> Pones la avena en agua antes de acostarte. A la mañana siguiente escurres el agua y calientas la avena. Por ejemplo puedes hervirla en agua con miel y canela. O puedes hervirla en leche de arroz. O de cualquier otra forma que se te ocurra.
> 
> ¡Tachán! Ya está lista para comerse.



Huy, lo mismo para hacer todo eso necesitas:

1.- recipientes para poner la avena en remojo
2.- idem para calentarla

¿Dónde están los remojadores de avena paleolíticos, en la colección privada de los bromistas de Raticulín?


----------



## sada (10 Nov 2016)

ideas para llevar a la oficina para media mañana? hoy traje papaya y una onza de chocolate de 81 % del dia de pepitas, ...ayer plátano y pistachos..


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Navaja de Occam: si podemos encontrar utensilios de caza pero no utensilios para la recolección, almacenaje y preparación de cereales, es más probable que sea porque la caza era frecuente y el consumo de cereales esporádico, que porque bajaron 13 millones de naves de Raticulín y se llevaron todos los utensilios para cereales para vacilar a los futuros paleontólogos
> 
> No podremos saber qué comían, por descontado, pero habrá suposiciones más fundadas que otras.
> 
> ...



Más que eso antes necesitas cultivar un campo (arados), recolectarlo (hoces), almacenarlo (vasijas), molerlo (molinos), volver a almacenarlo, y por último, amasarlo, levarlo, y cocinarlo (hornos).

No vale con ir por ahí y coger unas pocas semillas de avena, para que sea la base de la alimentación necesitas un suministro continuo y abundante de la misma.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> ideas para llevar a la oficina para media mañana? hoy traje papaya y una onza de chocolate de 81 % del dia de pepitas, ...ayer plátano y pistachos..



Un termo con caldo de huesos.

Ahora con el frío, un caldito a media mañana tiene que ser gloria bendita.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Nov 2016)

colombo1122 dijo:


> *Los cereales no dejan de ser semillas, y una semilla necesita algo de acidez, humedad, oscuridad, cierto calor y tiempo para germinar. Para evitar la germinación hasta encontrar el entorno idóneo, las semillas tienen antinutrientes (como el ácido fítico, taninas irritantes que reducen la biodisponibilidad del hierro y el cobre, azúcares demasiado complejos para ser descompuestos, gliadina, etc.) e inhibidores enzimáticos sensibles a la acidez y a la humedad. Hasta que esos antinutrientes no sean "desactivados" y la semilla germine liberando sus enzimas, el grano crudo será un producto poco nutritivo y hasta tóxico para la mayor parte de seres vivos. Cocinarlo soluciona el problema sólo parcialmente. Antes hemos visto que el ácido fítico bloquea la absorción de numerosos minerales en el tracto intestinal, los inhibidores enzimáticos requieren que el páncreas libere enzimas adicionales, dejándolo agotado. Estos antinutrientes realmente son parte del sistema de auto-preservación de la semilla.
> 
> Para preparar las semillas, debemos imitar el proceso que tiene lugar espontáneamente en la Naturaleza. Proporcionamos un entorno tibio, algo ácido, oscuro y húmedo, para "engañar" a la semilla y forzarla a germinar. El entorno que crearemos contendrá enzimas (como la fitasa) y bacterias benéficas (como los lactobacilos), que actuarán para neutralizar los antinutrientes, aumentar el contenido de vitaminas (especialmente del grupo B) y descomponer las sustancias complejas (taninas, gluten, azúcares complejos y otras) en otras más simples y de mayor biodisponibiliad. Técnicamente, estaremos llevando al cabo una predigestión del producto, como hacen muchos animales granívoros que tienen varios estómagos al efecto.
> El proceso es simple. Metemos las semillas (por ejemplo, arroz integral, almendra cruda, lentejas o copos de avena) en un recipiente y añadimos el doble de volumen de agua tibia. Luego añadimos un catalizador de acidez y fermentación, como el vinagre de manzana, la mantequilla o el zumo de limón, para obtener el entorno ácido necesario. Se tapa y guarda el recipiente para tener las semillas a oscuras, y se deja una noche. A la mañana siguiente vaciamos el agua, limpiamos con agua adicional y luego escurrimos (es opcional volver a poner a remojo otras 8 horas para asegurarse). Notaremos cambios sustanciales, por ejemplo las almendras crudas habrán adquirido un tono brillante y luminoso, se habrán vuelto crujientes y tiernas, y muchas de ellas estarán partidas por la mitad. El arroz, tras ser escurrido, estará listo para ser cocinado, y su perfil nutritivo y digestibilidad habrán mejorado enormemente.
> ...



Todo eso está muy bien pero como ya dije si tomo copos de avena y también salvado de avena es principalmente por sus propiedades antioxidantes y de prevención del cáncer. Y esas propiedades le vienen parece ser por su contenido en fitatos. Si eliminas la mayoría de esos fitatos le eliminas también sus propiedades y entonces los copos de avena para mí pasan a ser otra fuente normal de carbohidratos y fibra más. Y para eso ya tengo otras opciones.

Además, los fitatos también parece ser que dificultan la absorción por el organismo de metales pesados el plomo o el mercurio, por lo tanto a mí personalmente no me parece una buena idea eliminarlos totalmente de mi dieta, a los demás no se.

Dicho esto, yo jamás he tenido problemas para digerir los copos de avena, los mastico bien y punto, intento no comer nunca al estilo oca (a la boca y para dentro casi sin masticar)

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Nov 2016)

El Paleolítico inferior - historia de la alimentación


----------



## sada (11 Nov 2016)

hoy traje 1 plátano, un poco de chocolate negro 815 LIDL, ALMENDRAS REPELADA CRUDA, y en la fiambrera de comida guiso de judias verdes con costilla en al olla express...que gran invento.


----------



## izurruna (11 Nov 2016)

Enhorabuena por el hilo!! Estoy aprendiendo mucho sobre alimentación y sobre cómo funciona el cuerpo. 
Hay una pregunta que quiero hacer, a ver qué dicen los más entendidos... Sabiendo que el balance calórico no tiene apenas importancia a la hora de adelgazar, en qué nos tendríamos que fijar para engordar? Quiero decir, si yo necesito hacer una fase de volumen... cómo puedo llegar a ello? Comiendo más, sí, pero... más qué? Más cantidad? Más calorías? Entiendo que si tenemos que tirar de alimentos no procesados ahí entrarían la patata, el arroz... Pero qué nos dan estos alimentos para poder coger volumen? 

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (11 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Más que eso antes necesitas cultivar un campo (arados), recolectarlo (hoces), almacenarlo (vasijas), molerlo (molinos), volver a almacenarlo, y por último, amasarlo, levarlo, y cocinarlo (hornos).
> 
> No vale con ir por ahí y coger unas pocas semillas de avena, para que sea la base de la alimentación necesitas un suministro continuo y abundante de la misma.



Y cuando tienes todo eso es porque ya estás en el neolítico.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Nov 2016)

izurruna dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el hilo!! Estoy aprendiendo mucho sobre alimentación y sobre cómo funciona el cuerpo.
> Hay una pregunta que quiero hacer, a ver qué dicen los más entendidos... Sabiendo que el balance calórico no tiene apenas importancia a la hora de adelgazar, en qué nos tendríamos que fijar para engordar? Quiero decir, si yo necesito hacer una fase de volumen... cómo puedo llegar a ello? Comiendo más, sí, pero... más qué? Más cantidad? Más calorías? Entiendo que si tenemos que tirar de alimentos no procesados ahí entrarían la patata, el arroz... Pero qué nos dan estos alimentos para poder coger volumen?
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo



Pues yo lo primero te diría que fueras muy crítico con todo lo que lees. Sobre nutrición, poco se sabe, como indica el hecho de que todo el stablishment médico lleve décadas siguiendo cerrilmente un paradigma absurdo que no lleva a ninguna parte, a pesar de las flagrantes evidencias en contra.

Mi opinión (no soy ni mucho menos un experto) es que la insulina juega un papel fundamental a la hora de favorecer, en general, el crecimiento de los tejidos. Entiendo que en ese caso, una nutrición con mayor porcentaje de hidratos de carbono podría estimular de alguna manera la ganancia de peso, bien en forma de grasa, bien en forma de crecimiento muscular.

Eso, muy simplificado y sin ir al fondo de la cuestión. También comer mucho y muchas veces estimularía en ese sentido la producción de insulina y favoreciendo la resistencia a la misma. Tal vez eso sea muy relevante en procesos de crecimiento.

Pero como ya te digo, se cauto, y sé crítico con este asunto.

Un saludo.


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sobre nutrición, poco se sabe, como indica el hecho de que todo el stablishment médico lleve décadas siguiendo cerrilmente un paradigma absurdo que no lleva a ninguna parte, a pesar de las flagrantes evidencias en contra.



Poco sabes tú sobre nutrición y sobre el stablishment médico.

¿Donde encontráis alimentos sin azúcar?

En el 2010 la asociación americana del corazón convenció al congreso americano para que prohibiera el azúcar. El problema es que hacerlo significaría cerrar toda la industria alimentaría y obligar a la población a comer cosas que odian comer.

El azúcar no solo da sabor y bienestar, el azúcar es responsable del dorado, el aroma, la textura y el crujiente de los alimentos.

Por eso casi todo lleva azúcar. Desde los filetes hasta las galletas. Por ejemplo cuando se frie un filete se produce una reacción de maillard. Esa reacción solo ocurre cuando lleva azúcar.

Quítale el azúcar a los alimentos, y tendrás que cerrar toda la industria alimentaria. Y obviamente eso no es posible.

Quítale el azúcar a los alimentos, y la población notará el verdadero sabor que tienen los alimentos. Y obviamente la población no quiere eso.

Por eso el congreso siguió sin hacer nada.


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Poco sabes tú sobre nutrición y sobre el stablishment médico.
> 
> ¿Donde encontráis alimentos sin azúcar?
> 
> ...



Basta con eliminar los azúcares añadidos.

Una bandeja de carne picada no tiene que llevar un porcentaje de maiz, como lleva. Un zumo tiene que ser zumo, no agua coloreada y con azúcar hasta las trancas.


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Basta con eliminar los azúcares añadidos.
> 
> Una bandeja de carne picada no tiene que llevar un porcentaje de maiz, como lleva. Un zumo tiene que ser zumo, no agua coloreada y con azúcar hasta las trancas.



No estoy seguro de entender tu respuesta. Pero te respondo de todos modos.

¿Pero entonces quien compraría eso?

El público es voluble. Un día le da por comer hamburguesas de soja y otro día le da por comer ensalada de pescado. Un día le da por comer menos calorias y otro día le da por comer menos sal.

El único criterio sólido que tiene el público es que el alimento tenga buen sabor, que tenga bajo precio y que sea fácil de preparar.

Y la industria alimentaria les da lo que ellos quieren.

Si la gente quisiera hamburguesas de algas en MacDonalds servirían hamburguesas de algas. Pero es que la gente no quiere eso.


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> No estoy seguro de entender tu respuesta. Pero te respondo de todos modos.
> 
> ¿Pero entonces quien compraría eso?
> 
> ...



Hacer caso al público nos lleva a lo que hay: 60-70% de gordos y obesos, niños con diabetes tipo 2 a los 10 años, niños de 12-13 años que pesan más de 100 kilos, etc.


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Hacer caso al público nos lleva a lo que hay: 60-70% de gordos y obesos, niños con diabetes tipo 2 a los 10 años, niños de 12-13 años que pesan más de 100 kilos, etc.



A los ratones se les disparan las hormonas de estrés cuando están en espacios abiertos y soleados. Por eso pasan su vida en lugares oscuros y ocultos.

Unos investigadores encontraron que los alimentos azucarados hacían que los ratones se hartaran de comer.

Lo siguiente que hicieron fue poner esos alimentos azucarados en espacios abiertos e iluminados. A los ratones les daba igual: se hartaban de comer.

Entonces pusieron los alimentos azucarados en zonas donde los ratones recibían descargas. A los ratones les daba igual: se hartaban de comer.

Finalmente hicieron un estudio cerebral en humanos. Les dieron azúcar microcristalizado y observaron que el cerebro reaccionaba igual que ante una dosis de heroina.

Así las cosas:

¿Como consigues que el público rechace los alimentos azucarados? 

¿Como consigues que el gobierno legisle contra los alimentos azucarados?

¿Como consigues que la industria deje de defender el azúcar?

¿Como pueden hacerse oir las autoridades sanitarias cuando todos están en su contra?


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Como consigues que el público rechace los alimentos azucarados?
> 
> ¿Como consigues que el gobierno legisle contra los alimentos azucarados?
> 
> ...



A golpe de ley de un gobierno que se preocupe por la gente y no por los lobbys. Las medidas son bien fáciles:

- Padres que tengan un hijo obeso, multazo y/o cárcel.
- Dar una EF de verdad en las escuelas: para superar la ESO, 15 flexiones, 30 abdominales, 5 dominadas y km en 3.55. Para el bachiller, 20,50,7 y 3.30. El que no supere las marcas, no obtiene título hasta que lo haga. Por supuesto, mismas marcas para ambos sexos.
- Crear una cultura del deporte: darle prioridad, enseñar CICO (Calories In, Calories Out) como medio para controlar el peso; darle valor a la constancia y establecer la idea de que un cuerpo en condiciones es un motivo de orgullo; un escombro de cuerpo implica desidia, pasotismo, dejadez.
- Ligar el IMC a todas las ofertas de empleo público, a las ayudas sociales, a la enseñanza superior pública, etc.

Y no hace falta subir impuestos a nada (como se pretende) ni prohibir alimentos, que cada cual coma lo que quiera en la cantidad que quiera. En eso se basa su libertad, eso si, que asuman las consecuencias.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A diferencia de los ratones, algunos humanos tenemos voluntad y somos capaces de vencer a nuestro inconsciente.
Los yonquies pueden dejarlo si quieren, un ratón nunca se planteará la decisión.

En cuanto a como hacerlo, pues como se obligó a Coca Cola a sacar la cocaína de la fórmula.


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> A golpe de ley de un gobierno que se preocupe por la gente y no por los lobbys. Las medidas son bien fáciles:
> 
> - Padres que tengan un hijo obeso, multazo y/o cárcel.
> - Dar una EF de verdad en las escuelas: para superar la ESO, 15 flexiones, 30 abdominales, 5 dominadas y km en 3.55. Para el bachiller, 20,50,7 y 3.30. El que no supere las marcas, no obtiene título hasta que lo haga. Por supuesto, mismas marcas para ambos sexos.
> ...



Que poco sabes de política.

Si tú fueses político sacabas menos votos que España 2000.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 12:30 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> A diferencia de los ratones, algunos humanos tenemos voluntad y somos capaces de vencer a nuestro inconsciente.
> Los yonquies pueden dejarlo si quieren, un ratón nunca se planteará la decisión.
> 
> En cuanto a como hacerlo, pues como se obligó a Coca Cola a sacar la cocaína de la fórmula.



¿Y que ocurre si el grueso de la población no quieren?


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Que poco sabes de política.
> 
> Si tú fueses político sacabas menos votos que España 2000.



No he dicho que sean medidas populares, es lo que hay que hacer, que es distinto.


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> No he dicho que sean medidas populares, es lo que hay que hacer, que es distinto.



Hacer lo correcto casi siempre es jodido.

Hacer lo incorrecto casi siempre es agradable.

Por eso el grueso de la población es mala. Siempre ha sido así.

Si quieres que te voten tienes que hacer lo que la gente quiere, no lo que a ti te parezca correcto.


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Hacer lo correcto casi siempre es jodido.
> 
> Hacer lo incorrecto casi siempre es agradable.
> 
> ...



A mi la política no me interesa, de hecho tengo por ley prohibido acercarme a ella.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Poco sabes tú sobre nutrición y sobre el stablishment médico.
> 
> ¿Donde encontráis alimentos sin azúcar?
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con prácticamente nada de lo que comentas.

Primero, el problema NO es el azúcar añadido a los alimentos procesados. El problema es un modelo sobre la obesidad que afirma que la única cualidad relevante a la hora de determinar si un alimento engorda o no es el número de calorías que contiene. Esto es FALSO porque ignora el funcionamiento del cuerpo humano y cómo se produce el proceso de engorde. Además de ser falso, privilegia a los alimentos bajos en grasa o directamente sin grasa, esto es, privilegia a los efectos de la dieta a los hidratos de carbono, dado que los hidratos de carbono tienen menor número de calorías por gramo que las grasas. 

La teoría del balance energético y el CICO son planteamientos erróneos que nos han llevado a la situación actual.

Yo no pondría en foco ni en el azúcar ni en los alimentos procesados, sino en el consejo nutricional para la población de basar alimentación en harinas, restringir grasas y comer cinco veces al día.

P.D.: es muy raro debatir contigo. Sigo esperando tus argumentos acerca de cómo es posible que en el paleolítico el ser humano basara su alimentación en cereales (cosa que afirmas).


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> La teoría del balance energético y el CICO son planteamientos erróneos que nos han llevado a la situación actual.



Puede decirme una persona que engorde comiendo menos de lo que el cuerpo gasta?

Otra cosa es que comer 1200kcal de nuggets sea insano, obviamente. Pero adelgazar, adelgazará.

El CICO derriba la idea (mayoritaria) de que se engorda/adelgaza por genética.


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con prácticamente nada de lo que comentas.
> 
> Primero, el problema NO es el azúcar añadido a los alimentos procesados. El problema es un modelo sobre la obesidad que afirma que la única cualidad relevante a la hora de determinar si un alimento engorda o no es el número de calorías que contiene. Esto es FALSO porque ignora el funcionamiento del cuerpo humano y cómo se produce el proceso de engorde. Además de ser falso, privilegia a los alimentos bajos en grasa o directamente sin grasa, esto es, privilegia a los efectos de la dieta a los hidratos de carbono, dado que los hidratos de carbono tienen menor número de calorías por gramo que las grasas.
> 
> ...



El que tiene tan nula idea de nutrición, que ni siquiera sabe que la gente come para sentirse bien, pretende opinar sobre asuntos dietéticos.

Algo tan obvio como eso, y resulta que no lo sabes. Y aún así te consideras un entendido.


Adrenocromo dijo:


> P.D.: es muy raro debatir contigo. Sigo esperando tus argumentos acerca de cómo es posible que en el paleolítico el ser humano basara su alimentación en cereales (cosa que afirmas).



Ya te respondí a eso.


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> El que tiene tan nula idea de nutrición, que ni siquiera sabe que la gente come para sentirse bien, pretende opinar sobre asuntos dietéticos.
> 
> Algo tan sencillo como eso, y resulta que no lo sabes.



Los gordos no se sienten bien nunca, comen por adicción pura.


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Los gordos no se sienten bien nunca, comen por adicción pura.



Los gordos se sienten bien cuando están comiendo. Eso lo saben ellos. Y eso lo confirma la ciencia.


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Los gordos se sienten bien cuando están comiendo. Eso lo saben ellos. Y eso lo confirma la ciencia.



No "se sienten bien". Y se lo dice alguien que ha pasado de un 10% de grasa corporal a un 25% y actualmente está bajando otra vez.

Comer mierda azucarada no hace sentir bien. Te hace sentir culpable, como una mierda.

Otra cosa es que haya gente que esté tan lobotomizada que se auto-convenza de que se siente bien. Pero es como el que disfruta clavándose alcayatas en el escroto.


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> No "se sienten bien". Y se lo dice alguien que ha pasado de un 10% de grasa corporal a un 25% y actualmente está bajando otra vez.
> 
> Comer mierda azucarada no hace sentir bien. Te hace sentir culpable, como una mierda.
> 
> Otra cosa es que haya gente que esté tan lobotomizada que se auto-convenza de que se siente bien. Pero es como el que disfruta clavándose alcayatas en el escroto.



Una gorda que yo conozco, me dijo que comer dulce la hace sentir mal y que siempre se arrepiente después de hacerlo.

¿Si te hace sentir mal por qué lo comes? 

"Porque en el momento de comerlo es delicioso"


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Una gorda que yo conozco, me dijo que comer dulce la hace sentir mal y que siempre se arrepiente después de hacerlo.
> 
> ¿Si te hace sentir mal por qué lo comes?
> 
> "Porque en el momento de comerlo es delicioso"



Porque es débil. Simplemente. de hecho, está gorda porque es débil y no tiene voluntad.

El "me siento bien al comer" es una excusa barata.


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Porque es débil. Simplemente. de hecho, está gorda porque es débil y no tiene voluntad.
> 
> El "me siento bien al comer" es una excusa barata.



Si vieses con tus propios ojos como cambia el cerebro de esa mujer al comer dulce, seguirías diciendo tonterías, y seguirías negando lo que es obvio (y además está probado).


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Nov 2016)

Creo que te refieres al último de la página anterior-



Tico dijo:


> Si vieses con tus propios ojos como cambia el cerebro de esa mujer al comer dulce, seguirías diciendo tonterías, y seguirías negando lo que es obvio (y además está probado).



Esa mujer no tiene voluntad para dejar el azúcar como un yonqui no la tiene para dejar la heroína.

Sin negar que tanto una como otra influyen en nuestra capacidad mental, lo que está claro es que el inconsciente puede al consciente de algunas personas.

Pero sigue siendo responsabilidad del paciente.


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Si vieses con tus propios ojos como cambia el cerebro de esa mujer al comer dulce, seguirías diciendo tonterías, y seguirías negando lo que es obvio (y además está probado).



Mi cerebro piensa lo mismo que el de ella, por eso estoy gordo aún, porque el proceso de adelgazar es bastante más lento que el de engordar.

Esa mujer cree que se siente bien, algo muy distinto de sentirse bien.


----------



## piru (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Puede decirme una persona que engorde comiendo menos de lo que el cuerpo gasta?



Yo mismo. Aunque en sentido contrario. He perdido 7 kilos en 5 meses poniéndome hasta el culo de grasuza y carnaza. Eso sí las harinas con un palo. 

"Los hechos. ¿Qué dicen los datos experimentales sobre la teoría CICO?

En este estudio científico un grupo de participantes mantuvo un déficit de 500 Calorías/día durante los últimos 18 meses del estudio. Eso supone un déficit calórico total de 270000 Calorías. De acuerdo con el paradigma CICO deberían haber perdido 35Kg. En esos 18 meses *ganaron 2Kg*."

Calories In Calories Out (1 de 2) | No vuelvo a engordar


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

piru dijo:


> Yo mismo. Aunque en sentido contrario. He perdido 7 kilos en 5 meses poniéndome hasta el culo de grasuza y carnaza. Eso sí las harinas con un palo.
> 
> "Los hechos. ¿Qué dicen los datos experimentales sobre la teoría CICO?
> 
> ...



Entonces, la gente en los campos de concentración tendrían que estar todos gordos, no?

No se puede generar energía de la nada, punto. Si una persona tiene un gasto de X y come X-Y, adelgaza. Lo contrario implica que la termodinámica es mentira y que el movimiento perpeuto es posible.

Lo que pasa es que el cuerpo no absorbe todas las calorías de las comidas (ni todos los cuerpos lo hacen igual), ni todos los procesos son igual de eficientes, ni toda la comida necesita la misma energía para ser procesada.

Pero si piensa que el CICO es mentira, pase un mes a 500kcal diarias, y haciendo ejercicio, a ver si engorda.


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Nov 2016)

Legumbres: Lo bueno, lo malo y mis favoritas

Legumbres: Lo bueno, lo malo y mis favoritas
Al igual que los cereales, las legumbres cuentan con muchos defensores y detractores. Según cómo las mires pueden ser joyas nutricionales o pequeñas bolas tóxicas. Dentro de las legumbres se incluyen las tradicionales lentejas y garbanzos, pero también los guisantes, la soja y los cacahuetes.

Hoy sometemos a las legumbres al test definitivo. Les aplicaremos los cuatro criterios que definimos en El Plan Revolucionario para determinar su verdadera naturaleza, amigas o enemigas. Recordemos los criterios:

Principio de adaptación. ¿Está nuestra genética adaptada a comer legumbres?
Densidad nutricional comparada con otros grupos de alimentos.
Antinutrientes, que pueden reducir la absorción de nutrientes y dañar nuestro sistema.
Impacto en el CHE, o su efecto en nuestro cerebro, hormonas y estómago (sistema digestivo en general).
Que empiece el análisis.

1) PRINCIPIO DE ADAPTACIÓN

Como regla general, cuanto más tiempo llevamos consumiendo un alimento mejor adaptados estamos a él. En el caso de las legumbres, hay registros de su consumo en sociedades cazadoras-recolectoras africanas (libro), aborígenes australianos (detalle) e incluso entre nuestros primos neandertales (estudio).

Si bien su consumo era limitado, no podríamos decir que sean un alimento reciente. El control del fuego nos abrió la puerta a experimentar con alimentos no digeribles en su estado natural, y las legumbres son uno de esos alimentos.

2) DENSIDAD NUTRICIONAL

Las plantas leguminosas tienen la capacidad de captar nitrógeno del aire, convirtiendo a sus semillas, las legumbres, en una buena fuente de proteína vegetal, superando claramente a los cereales.

Aunque destaca en el mundo vegetal, sigue siendo una proteína “de segunda” comparada con fuentes animales como el suero, los huevos o la carne. Recuerda que no debes fijarte únicamente en la cantidad de proteína que contiene un alimento, sino también en su calidad.

Hay muchas formas de medir esta calidad, como el valor biológico o la utilización neta de proteína, pero actualmente se considera más fiable el PDCAA (o puntaje de aminoácidos corregido por digestibilidad proteica). Veamos algunos valores de PDCAA para legumbres (detalle) comparados con otros tipos de proteína.

PDCAA
Legumbres en rojo
Destaca la soja, aunque veremos más adelante que no es oro todo lo que reluce.

En resumen, somos animales y absorbemos mejor la proteína animal, pero es buena idea rotar tus fuentes de proteína, por dos motivos:

Es más seguro tomar cantidades pequeñas de muchos (potenciales) tóxicos que cantidades elevadas de unos pocos. Cada tipo de proteína viene con sus propios riesgos de contaminación (plantas y animales). Al ampliar tu dieta evitas concentraciones peligrosas de cualquiera de ellos.
Evitas desequilibrio de aminoácidos. Cada alimento tiene un perfil específico de aminoácidos. Abusar de una fuente concreta de proteína puede ser problemático (más detalle).
Además de proteína, las legumbres aportan un nivel decente de múltiples micronutrientes, como folato, cobre, carotenoides y vitaminas del grupo B. Pero los micronutrientes sólo sirven si los absorbes. Por eso debemos analizar también la otra cara de la moneda: los antinutrientes.

3) ANTINUTRIENTES

Al igual que los cereales, las legumbres son semillas. Almacenan el código genético de futuras generaciones y, por tanto, no quieren ser comidas. Mientras que los animales utilizan garras y dientes para defenderse, las armas de las legumbres son químicas:

Fitatos: Inhiben la absorción de minerales como el zinc y el hierro (detalle, estudio). Interfieren además con enzimas digestivas, entre ellas la pepsina, necesaria para la digestión de la proteína. En resumen, hacen al alimento que las contiene menos nutritivo de lo que refleja su etiqueta.
Lectinas: Son parte de la proteína de las legumbres, y pueden ocasionar daño en la pared intestinal (estudio, estudio, revisión). Algunas legumbres, como las judías rojas o pintas, contienen un tipo de lectina especialmente tóxica. Una mala preparación puede causar serios problemas, y se han reportado muchas intoxicaciones por una mala cocción (detalle)
Afortunadamente, nuestros ancestros aprendieron a desactivar las armas biológicas de las legumbres. Remojarlas y cocinarlas correctamente elimina buena parte de estos antinutrientes.

La cantidad que permanece en tu cocido de garbanzos no suele ser problemática, e incluso puede ser beneficiosa. Recuerda el concepto de antifragilidad u hormesis. Pequeñas dosis de “veneno” nos hacen más fuertes (estudio, estudio).

Si hablamos de una alimentación basada en legumbres y cereales, con bajo consumo de proteína animal, las deficiencias nutricionales son un riesgo real (estudio, estudio, artículo), pero en el marco de una buena alimentación, los antinutrientes de las legumbres (bien preparadas) rara vez son un problema.

4) IMPACTO EN TU CHE

Las legumbres son uno de los pocos alimentos con cantidades razonables de proteína y fibra, las armas secretas de la saciedad (estudio). Además, su carbohidrato es de liberación lenta, evitando picos insulínicos.

CHE
Para tu intestino, son un arma de doble filo.

Por un lado aportan fibra y cierta cantidad de almidón resistente. Esto es beneficioso para tu microbiota (producción de butirato), y mejora además la sensibilidad a la insulina.

Por otro lado, las legumbres tienen una alta cantidad de FODMAP, problemático para muchas personas (detalle). Si eres sensible a este tipo de carbohidrato notarás gases y distensión abdominal. Si tu sistema no las tolera bien, no las comas.

Una baja tolerancia intestinal a las legumbres puede ser además síntoma de sensibilidad a las lectinas que, como vimos, pueden dañar la pared intestinal y disparar enfermedades autoinmunes (revisión). Si sufres alguna enfermedad autoinmune, es recomendable limitar los alimentos ricos en lectinas (estudio).

¿CÓMO PREPARARLAS?

Como siempre, debemos aprender de nuestros ancestros. Todas las culturas procesaban las legumbres para minimizar sus riesgos.

PASO 1 – REMOJAR

Remojar las legumbres durante 12-18 horas elimina más de la mitad del ácido fítico (dependiendo del tipo de legumbre). Preferiblemente usa agua caliente, es más efectiva (estudio).

remojarlegumbres
Fuente: Database Error
Los fitatos se quedan en el agua, no la uses para cocinar (estudio).

PASO 2 – COCINAR

Aunque el remojo reduce también las lectinas, éstas son más vulnerables al calor. La cocción es su kriptonita.

Puedes usar cualquier método, pero la olla a presión es mi recomendación. Al cocinar a mayor temperatura se destruyen más lectinas (estudio, estudio).

cocidoapresión
OTRAS ALTERNATIVAS

Muchos enfoques ancestrales, como los que vimos para cereales, siguen funcionando para legumbres, principalmente germinar y fermentar. No sólo destruyen antinutrientes, también potencian ciertas vitaminas (estudio, estudio, revisión).

germinacionlegumbresfitatos
Fuente: Database Error
CUÁLES ELEGIR Y CASOS ESPECIALES

Lentejas y guisantes están entre mis legumbres favoritas. Aportan una cantidad razonable de proteína (con buen aminograma) y algo menos de carbohidrato que otras legumbres. Además, los guisantes tienen menos lectinas. Pero las diferencias no son muy significativas, escoge las que más te gusten o mejor toleres.

Hay dos casos especiales que merecen más detalle: soja y cacahuetes.

SOJA

La soja es una proteína completa, contiene todos los aminoácidos esenciales, pero la evidencia práctica no está de su lado:

Sabemos que es inferior a la proteína de suero a la hora de regular el apetito y mejorar la composición corporal (estudio).
La proteína de soja como suplemento disminuye las ganancias musculares comparada con suplemento de proteína láctea, e incluso da peores resultados que no suplementar (estudio).
Varios factores podrían explicar esto, siendo uno de ellos el aporte de fitoestrógenos, asociado por ejemplo con menor concentración de esperma (estudio).

Los estudios son todavía escasos, pero por precaución recomiendo limitar el consumo de soja no fermentada.

Por algo la mayor parte de la soja consumida en Asia es germinada o fermentada. Al hacer tempeh, por ejemplo, se reduce un 95% su contenido de lectinas (estudio).

tempeh
Otro de los riesgos asociados a la soja es el goitrógeno, que puede inhibir la absorción de yodo, peligroso para personas con trastornos de tiroides (detalle). Curiosamente (o no), países con alto consumo de soja, como Japón, tienen también una elevada ingesta de yodo procedente de algas (estudio), mitigando este riesgo.

No te pasará nada por tomar soja no fermentada de vez en cuando, pero no la conviertas en tu fuente principal de proteína.

CACAHUETE

Los cacahuetes (o maní) suelen comerse crudos, sin remojar ni cocinar, aumentando su aporte de antinutrientes.

Mientras que un estudio refleja una mejora del perfil lipídico a corto plazo por el consumo de cacahuetes, otros alertan del efecto aterogénico de sus lectinas (estudio). Si bien hay poca evidencia en ambos sentidos, es mejor no abusar.

cacahuete
Otro riesgo de los cacahuetes es su alto contenido en aflatoxina, una especie de secreción de un hongo (micotoxina) peligroso para la salud (estudio). Esta cantidad depende del país (más o menos controles), pero debe considerarse.

Al igual que con la soja, un consumo esporádico no debería ser problemático, pero en menor medida que legumbres cocidas.

CONCLUSIÓN

Las legumbres son un alimento sobrevalorado y, al igual que los cereales, no deberían ser la base de tu alimentación. Tienen menor densidad nutricional y/o más antinutrientes que los alimentos a priorizar: vegetales, pescados, huevos, carnes, frutas y tubérculos.

Pero esto no implica que debas eliminarlas. Si las toleras (y preparas) bien, incluir legumbres 2-3 veces por semana tendrá más beneficios que inconvenientes en la mayoría de casos. Es una forma sencilla y barata (otro de sus beneficios) de añadir variedad a tu dieta.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Entonces, la gente en los campos de concentración tendrían que estar todos gordos, no?
> 
> No se puede generar energía de la nada, punto. Si una persona tiene un gasto de X y come X-Y, adelgaza. Lo contrario implica que la termodinámica es mentira y que el movimiento perpeuto es posible.
> 
> ...



El CICO es mentira porque está mal planteado.

Dices "si una persona tiene un gasto de X y come X-Y, adelgaza."

No estoy de acuerdo. Adelgaza si:

-El gasto se puede medir detalladamente, para poder calcular cuánto hay que comer (no se hace con nadie al que se le recomienda una dieta de estas características, y no es nada sencillo). Ya tenemos un fallo.

-El gasto se mantiene estable (no se mantiene, responde a los alimentos que ingieres, tanto tipo como cantidad, subiendo o bajando). Dos fallos.

-Ignoramos que hay que contabilizar el "gasto" (que es un ingreso) del cuerpo quemando reservas, bien de grasa, bien de músculo (en caso de que suceda).

-Ignoramos que "caloría ingerida" no es lo mismo que "caloría aprovechada" ni mucho menos que "caloría almacenada en forma de grasa".

-Ignoramos que los alimentos no se aprovechan en un 100%.

Decir que "el que engorda es porque come más calorías de las que gasta" es EXACTAMENTE IGUAL que decir "el que aumenta masa muscular come más calorías de las que gasta". Describe una realidad que poco o nada tiene que ver con la alimentación.

Por ejemplo, si el paradigma CICO sirviera para algo, ¿cómo se explican estos estudios?

Voy a poner sólo uno (en el hilo he puesto decenas y decenas):

Long-term effects of dietary glycemic index on adiposity, energy metabolism, and physical activity in mice

Se lo resumo (traducción del blog novuelvoaengordar.com:

Experimento en ratones. Dos dietas idénticas en términos de macronutrientes (68% carbohidratos, 13% grasa, 19% proteína). Se diferencian en el tipo de carbohidratos, que tienen distinta velocidad de absorción. Las dietas se denominan SAC y RAC, indicando si los carbohidratos son de absorción lenta o de absorción rápida, respectivamente (SAC, slowly absorbed carbohydrate; RAC, rapidly absorbed carbohydrate):

Ingesta energética sin diferencias apreciables en ambos grupos

ncontramos que el grupo de carbohidratos de rápida absorción tuvo menor oxidación de grasa, un 40% más de grasa corporal, y 2.2 veces mayor resistencia a la insulina, aunque la ingesta energética no difirió entre los grupos.

Similar ingesta energética, misma composición en términos de macronutrientes, y acaban con un 40% más de grasa corporal porque los hidratos de carbono son de rápida absorción.

Bien, con estos resultados, ¿me puede usted explicar cómo es posible considerar siquiera la teoría CICO? A igual número de calorías, se debería haber tenido un cambio en el % de grasa corporal exactamente igual. Obtenemos diferencias del 40%. Pero es que aquí NI SIQUIERA ERA SÓLO QUE LA DIETA TUVIERA EL MISMO Nº DE CALORÍAS. ES QUE TENÍA LA MISMA COMPOSICIÓN EN % DE HIDRATOS, PROTEÍNAS Y GRASAS.

¿Cómo explica eso según el paradigma CICO?

:|


P.D.: Ya le adelanto que el CICO no se debe, ni se basa en las leyes de la termodinámica (que, evidentemente, siempre se cumplen, al menos en nuestro Universo).

Un saludo


----------



## Rauxa (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Entonces, la gente en los campos de concentración tendrían que estar todos gordos, no?
> 
> No se puede generar energía de la nada, punto. Si una persona tiene un gasto de X y come X-Y, adelgaza. Lo contrario implica que la termodinámica es mentira y que el movimiento perpeuto es posible.
> 
> ...



Léase el hilo desde el post 1.

Dos dietas:

Dieta 1: 1500 calorías. Formada por pan, macarrones,, cereales, zumos, y carnes y pescados, a parte de verduras.
Dieta 2: 1500 calorías. Sin nada de harinas. Con grasas buenas, frutas y verduras y con sus proteinas de animales.

Las dos dietas contienen exactamente el mismo número de calorías.
Y pongamos que el sujeto queme 1500 calorías/día.

Así que los ejpertos dirían que aquí hay un equilibrio.
Entran 1500 y salen 1500 calorías. No hay engorde, no hay adelgazamiento.

Usted cree que realmente esto va a ser así?
Usted cree que el cuerpo va a digerir exactamente igual las 1500 calorías de la dieta 1 que las 1500 de la dieta 2?
El cuerpo funciona como una máquina donde solo importa el número de calorías, sin tener en cuenta el tipo de calorías?
Pues no.... esto no se reduce a un balance calórico, sino que es más bien un tema hormonal.

Cuando uno come 200 calorías de macarrones el cuerpo no funciona igual que cuando come 200 calorías de aguacate. Pura cuestión hormonal: insulina, glucagón, leptina, hormona del crecimiento...

No es difícil haga usted la prueba. 
Haga una dieta basada en harinas (tal y como dice la pirámide mediterranea) y baja en grasas
Y la semana siguiente haga una dieta con las mismas calorías pero alta en grasas buenas y baja o nula en farinaceos.

Usted se habrá metido el mismo número de calorías pero verá que su cuerpo no las ha procesado igual.

Si usted quiere adelgazar qué haria? Bajar ingesta de calorías no?
Si usted quiere ganar grasa que haría: subir ingesta de calorías no?
Si usted quiere ganar músculo que haría? subir ingesta de calorías, no? 

No ve que algo falla, aquí?
Si usted quiere ganar grasa y yo quiero ganar músculo, tendremos que tener un excedente, pero este excedente en base a que?

Usted pruebe de tener un excedente a base de harinas y yo lo tendré a base de cocos, aguacates y frutos secos. Y luego quedamos para ver quien de los dos ha ganado músculo y quien ha ganado grasa.


----------



## robergarc (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> A golpe de ley de un gobierno que se preocupe por la gente y no por los lobbys. Las medidas son bien fáciles:
> 
> - Padres que tengan un hijo obeso, multazo y/o cárcel.
> - Dar una EF de verdad en las escuelas: para superar la ESO, 15 flexiones, 30 abdominales, 5 dominadas y km en 3.55. Para el bachiller, 20,50,7 y 3.30. El que no supere las marcas, no obtiene título hasta que lo haga. Por supuesto, mismas marcas para ambos sexos.
> ...



Celebro que la opción política e ideológica afín a su avatar, y que impregna y correlaciona con estas extravagancias que usted escribe, sea tan minoritaria como para enmarcarlos a ustedes dentro de una tan inquietante como risible anécdota. 

Cosas de Internet, en suma.


----------



## bambum (12 Nov 2016)

A ver, a los que siguen usando la ley de la termodinamica, que parece que no leen lo que no les interesa:

Es una ley universal, correcto, y siempre se cumple, correcto. Pero tu cuerpo no es un quemador de laboratorio (de donde se obtubieron los datos de las calorias). Y según le aportes un tipo u otro de alimento, realizara distintos procesos con ellos, incluidos el desecho sin acumulación.

Es decir, que si aportas un tipo de alimento que no tiene demasidas calorias pero tu cuerpo las usa para reserva engordaras, no así si ese tipo es usado en "caliente" y desechado el resto.

Y hay teneis donde se derrumba la gran teoria de la termodinamica llebada a la alimentación (al menos la forma simplista que se hace de ella).


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Léase el hilo desde el post 1.
> 
> Dos dietas:
> 
> ...




Ahí está la trampa. Y se lo dice alguien que ha hecho una cetogénica para adelgazar: en el "salen" hay que contar:

- Efecto termogénico de la comida
- Ineficiencia de la cetosis.

Una persona que gaste X con una dieta normal quizás gasta 1.6X o 2X con una cetogénica, así que, con las mismas calorías, pierde el mismo peso, pero la regla de "comiendo menos de lo que se gasta se adelgaza siempre" no deja de valer nunca.

No se suele contar el extra que el cuerpo necesita para convertir grasa almacenada en energía útil, de ahí vienen los errores de conceptos, de "dos personas que comen lo mismo y gastan lo mismo".



bambum dijo:


> A ver, a los que siguen usando la ley de la termodinamica, que parece que no leen lo que no les interesa:
> 
> Es una ley universal, correcto, y siempre se cumple, correcto. Pero tu cuerpo no es un quemador de laboratorio (de donde se obtubieron los datos de las calorias). Y según le aportes un tipo u otro de alimento, realizara distintos procesos con ellos, incluidos el desecho sin acumulación.
> 
> ...



Independientemente del alimento, si el cuerpo necesita X y le damos X-Y se adelgaza. Las calorías de X pueden provenir de lo que usted quiera, que peso perderá, más o menos, pero perderá. Siempre.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Nov 2016)

Es ciertamente frustrante debatir sobre el fraude del concepto de balance energético.

Creo que tiro la toalla, en serio.


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Es ciertamente frustrante debatir sobre el fraude del concepto de balance energético.
> 
> Creo que tiro la toalla, en serio.



Un prisionero de Terabinka, adelgazaría o engordaría según lo que comiese (mismas calorías, distinto alimento), o adelgazaría siempre?

Responda eso y responderá a si el CICO es real o no.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con prácticamente nada de lo que comentas.
> 
> Primero, el problema NO es el azúcar añadido a los alimentos procesados. El problema es un modelo sobre la obesidad que afirma que la única cualidad relevante a la hora de determinar si un alimento engorda o no es el número de calorías que contiene. Esto es FALSO porque ignora el funcionamiento del cuerpo humano y cómo se produce el proceso de engorde. Además de ser falso, privilegia a los alimentos bajos en grasa o directamente sin grasa, esto es, privilegia a los efectos de la dieta a los hidratos de carbono, dado que los hidratos de carbono tienen menor número de calorías por gramo que las grasas.
> 
> ...



Y tan raro, tampoco esperes milagros desde el paradigma del pollo acorazado.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Es ciertamente frustrante debatir sobre el fraude del concepto de balance energético.
> 
> Creo que tiro la toalla, en serio.




Es como si nos dijeran que un motor quema toda la energía contenida en el combustible, sea este del octanaje que fuera y con las mezclas que sea.

Habría que medir las calorías que quedan en los humos según el combustible, pues con la comida habría que ver las calorías que quedan en las heces, sudor, orina...


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Un prisionero de Terabinka, adelgazaría o engordaría según lo que comiese (mismas calorías, distinto alimento), o adelgazaría siempre?
> 
> Responda eso y responderá a si el CICO es real o no.



Con este post aun no se si esta a favor o en contra de la teoria de conteo calorico, pero me voy a arriesgar y voy a decir que esta a favor.

Como aqui nos gusta rebatir con extremos vamos a jugar a eso:
Si al prisionero le dan 2000 cal en forma de...
- Pan y cocacola, engorda.
- Aguacates y tocino, adelgazara sin morir de hambre.
- Bambu y corteza de roble, morira de inanicion. No digerimos celulosa.
- Queroseno y carbon vegetal, morira intoxicado.
- Panteras rosas y phosquitos, engordara aunque morira en un corto plazo por falta de micronutrientes.

...podeis poner mas ejemplos.


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Con este post aun no se si esta a favor o en contra de la teoria de conteo calorico, pero me voy a arriesgar y voy a decir que esta a favor.
> .



El "conteo calórico" no es sólo calcular el gasto y luego comer lo que sea manteniendo un déficit.

No niego que haya alimentos mejores y peores para adelgazar, que el cuerpo y las hormonas responden de forma diferente, pero lo principal es que, lo que entra en el cuerpo (que es distinto del total de calorías que comemos) debe ser siempre menor que lo que sale de él (que varía según lo que se come y se ejercita).



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si al prisionero le dan 2000 cal en forma de...
> - Pan y cocacola, engorda..



Si gasta 3 o 4k, adelgaza hasta morirse de hambre.

A eso me refiero. Se puede adelgazar comiendo *lo que sea*. Distinto es que sea sano.


----------



## tomcat ii (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Un prisionero de Terabinka, adelgazaría o engordaría según lo que comiese (mismas calorías, distinto alimento), o adelgazaría siempre?
> 
> Responda eso y responderá a si el CICO es real o no.



A los que no estamos en treblinka no nos racionan la comida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> El "conteo calórico" no es sólo calcular el gasto y luego comer lo que sea manteniendo un déficit.
> 
> No niego que haya alimentos mejores y peores para adelgazar, que el cuerpo y las hormonas responden de forma diferente, pero lo principal es que, lo que entra en el cuerpo (que es distinto del total de calorías que comemos) debe ser siempre menor que lo que sale de él (que varía según lo que se come y se ejercita).
> 
> ...



Lo mas que conseguira con eso sera una persona con piernas y brazos relativamente delgados y con prominentes barrigas, como algunos aficionadillos al running que corriendo a diario les pasa exactamente eso.

Pd. A ti todo lo que se ha dicho y demostrado con estudios sobre los picos de insulina ni te los has leido por lo que veo.


----------



## ImNoOne (12 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo mas que conseguira con eso sera una persona con piernas y brazos relativamente delgados y con prominentes barrigas, como algunos aficionadillos al running que corriendo a diario les pasa exactamente eso.
> 
> Pd. A ti todo lo que se ha dicho y demostrado con estudios sobre los picos de insulina ni te los has leido por lo que veo.



A algunos no les entra en la cabeza que sin déficit calórico no hay adelgazamiento. Y que si este se produce, el individuo pierde peso necesariamente.

Luego viene lo accesorio: si es más sano o menos, si es eficiente o no, pero el hecho es que si el cuerpo asimilia X y gasta Y, siempre que X<Y, habrá pérdida de peso, independientemente de la composición de X.

Una vez eso está claro, hablamos de insulina, de macronutrientes y demás, pero el que pretenda adelgazar comiendo sin CH pero asimilando el doble de lo que gasta, se pondrá como un barril.



tomcat ii dijo:


> A los que no estamos en treblinka no nos racionan la comida.



Pero muestran la verdad: que en una restricción calórica por debajo del consumo del cuerpo, se adelgaza independientemente del tipo de alimento.


----------



## lewis (12 Nov 2016)

A ver simplón no te están diciendo que la mayoría de aquí hemos quitado bastantes kilos comiendo el doble que antes?


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Poco sabes tú sobre nutrición y sobre el stablishment médico.
> 
> ¿Donde encontráis alimentos sin azúcar?
> 
> ...



nunca jamás se ha dejado de consumir cantidades de grasas y productos animales en la dieta que se sabe desde hace décadas que son nocivos.

Pero ahora llega la moda paleo y dice que todo está bien, que basta comer menos carbohidratos, que es la tendencia generalizada.

Que apropiado. 

No es precisamente la de los carbohidratos y los cereales la conspiración. Estos paleos están muy perdidos.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 20:46 ----------




lewis dijo:


> A ver simplón no te están diciendo que la mayoría de aquí hemos quitado bastantes kilos comiendo el doble que antes?



esto no es cierto, nadie ha llevado un registro de calorías, teniendo en cuenta el gasto calórico estimado.

Nadie. Lo que sí está registrado es que cuando una persona incrementa la cantidad de proteínas y grasas en su dieta, se sacia antes y acaba consumiendo una dieta hipocalórica, con lo cual adelgaza, en algunos casos demasiado (por la pérdida de agua y glucógeno que nunca se recuperan en el contexto de una dieta baja en carbohidratos).


----------



## lewis (12 Nov 2016)

Vale, por lo tanto seguiré incrementando grasas y proteínas con verduras y me saciaré antes y habré comido todos los macronutrientes, iré mejor al baño, no tendré en la vida problema de sobrepeso, incrementaré músculo, se me irá la ansiedad, mantendré a raya la glucosa, bajaré el colesterol y dormiré mejor.


----------



## piru (12 Nov 2016)

lewis dijo:


> A ver simplón no te están diciendo que la mayoría de aquí hemos quitado bastantes kilos comiendo el doble que antes?



Eso mismo pienso yo. El movimiento se demuestra andando y sobre todo en este tema, cualquiera en un par de semanas lo puede comprobar. Los amigos, cuando salimos de cena, alucinan cuando unto la mantequilla de todos en mi solomillo (que mejora considerablemente porque el solomillo acostumbra a ser seco y soso). No se lo pueden creer porque he adelgazado, aunque estaba sólo 2kg por encima de mi IMC, ahora estoy 5 por debajo.

Estos son mis números:

Índice de Masa Corporal: 23.5 kg/m2
Índice cintura/altura: 0.49
Grasa corporal: 17.6%
Masa corporal magra: 62.6 kg


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Vale, por lo tanto seguiré incrementando grasas y proteínas con verduras y me saciaré antes y habré comido todos los macronutrientes, iré mejor al baño, no tendré en la vida problema de sobrepeso, incrementaré músculo, se me irá la ansiedad, mantendré a raya la glucosa, bajaré el colesterol y dormiré mejor.



claro, claro, :XX:

tú mismo. Lo malo es que luego no lo podrás contar en el foro ::

qué risa lo de ir al baño mejor 

Whitney and Rolfes, Understanding Nutrition, 10th Edition, p. 91: "When fat is present, intestinal motility slows to allow time for its digestion."


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, claro, :XX:
> 
> tú mismo. Lo malo es que luego no lo podrás contar en el foro ::
> 
> ...



Pues yo defeco como un reloj cada mañana, sin esfuerzo y sin tener que limpiarme demasiado ni aguantar olores desagradables.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Pues yo defeco como un reloj cada mañana, sin esfuerzo y sin tener que limpiarme demasiado ni aguantar olores desagradables.



en los foros paleo está lleno de gente que tiene problemas de estreñimiento, siendo estrictos con la dieta.

es también mi experiencia, una dieta alta en grasas me estriñe, y una baja en grasas no.

Yo he puesto una referencia científica.

Lo vuestro son casos anecdóticos y muchos están apenas empezando.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 21:20 ----------

También habría que ver la composición de la dieta, porque hay quien piensa que come poquísimos carbohidratos y no es así.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Nov 2016)

yo los como, pero no del trigo y pocos de cereales. mi trabajo incluye esfuerzo físico.


----------



## piru (12 Nov 2016)

Yo antes me recorría todos los meses la escala de Bristol completa, ahora me muevo entre el 3 y el 5. Y eso que yo más bien soy paleo/carnivoro/oportunista/tramposo.:rolleye:


----------



## lewis (12 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, claro, :XX:
> 
> tú mismo. Lo malo es que luego no lo podrás contar en el foro ::
> 
> ...



Con ese estudio me limpio el culo todos los días y algunos 2 veces. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Nov 2016)

A ver: respecto a la pregunta que hice páginas atrás(no lo encuentro) para hacer flan casero de huevo con edulcorantes:
Hice uno normal y otro con stevia de esa de Mercadona que ni es stevia porque de eso solo tiene un 2%. 
El de stevia quedó dulce pero con un regusto que no se quita en mucho tiempo. Como amargo o no se cómo explicarlo. No me gusta nada.

No se puede hacer bien el "caramelo" porque suelta mucho humo, no sabe bueno,etc... Nada que ver con el caramelo con azúcar.

Para la próxima tanda voy a probar a hacer con miel el flan con azúcar pero el de diabéticos seguiré haciéndolo con stevia. Quien lo come dice que está bueno, será porque ya está acostumbrado a usar edulcorantes.


----------



## piru (12 Nov 2016)

Ni se te ocurra hacer el flan con miel-da. El IG de la miel es 87 y el del azucar 59. 

El Ã­ndice glucÃ©mico de los alimentos

El mejor sucedáneo del azúcar es este:







Tiene el mejor sabor. viene en dosis de 5g., controlas en todo momento la cantidad y serás consciente del chute de dronja que te estás metiendo, mala conciencia incluida 

Es lo mejor, no te compliques la vida, en casa gastamos 2 de estos al año, sobre todo con las visitas.


----------



## kilipdg (12 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> No estoy seguro de entender tu respuesta. Pero te respondo de todos modos.
> 
> ¿Pero entonces quien compraría eso?
> 
> ...



Esta noche he cenado de primero en un restaurante huevos con patatas y jamón, y de segundo entrañas a la brasa con patata al caliu y un pimiento verde asado.

Quién cojones echa de menos el azúcar? He comido como un cerdo, sólo pensar en comida me entran ganas de potar, eso sí, me siento como un rey de la edad media después de jalarse un jabalí en la silla del trono.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2016)

piru dijo:


> *Ni se te ocurra hacer el flan con miel-da. El IG de la miel es 87 y el del azucar 59. *
> 
> El Ã*ndice glucÃ©mico de los alimentos
> 
> ...



:
Ya, sabía que el IG es mayor pero es que compré miel por 2.50 euros y por aprovechar además de probar el sabor en el flan...

No se si me entendiste bien: 
En la misma olla hago dos flanes separados. *La miel no la quiero para nadie con diabetes, solo por probar si sabe mejor *(supuestamente también es más sana pero a saber)
El flan sin azúcar lo hago con esa mezcla-estafa a la que llaman stevia por llevar solo un 2% de stevia. Era lo más barato y que aguante altas temperaturas. Lo uso solo para eso porque me sabe fatal y no teniendo diabetes paso de tener luego todo el día ese regusto amargo que repite como el ajo. 

El azúcar comprado en monodosis es poco lonchafinista. No necesito eso para saber lo que tomo porque simplemente si me paso de azúcar me empalaga. Lo use en sobrecitos o a granel la cantidad que eche al café con leche será la misma. Y de hecho con el sobrecito me sobra por lo que quedaría ahí plantado con los restos, poco práctico.
Y al flan le echo siempre lo mismo, menos de la cantidad que dicen las recetas oficiales(me gusta poco dulce). Así que no necesito esos remedios para gente con poco autocontrol o que mide mal sus dosis. O como tal vez es tu caso...que la usas poco y para las visitás te vendrá mejor así. Pero no es mi caso, gracias.

Si solo fuera eso...azúcar lo encuentras en todas partes, hasta en el jamón york , que te preguntas qué demonios hacen echando azúcar en eso.

¿Y los cereales para del desayuno? ¿por qué no hay forma de encontrar copos de maíz sin azúcar y el que lo quiera ya lo echará por su cuenta?(si alguien me va a sugerir copos "bio" o alguna gaita de esas "especiales" a precio de oro::.NO, a eso me niego)


----------



## ImNoOne (13 Nov 2016)

lewis dijo:


> A ver simplón no te están diciendo que la mayoría de aquí hemos quitado bastantes kilos comiendo el doble que antes?



Si, y yo mismo lo he hecho, pero nadie ha tenido en cuenta, por ejemplo, el efecto que tiene en el cuerpo la cetosis, que debe gastar una cantidad inmensa de calorías, o que las calorías de la grasa se aprovechan peor que las de los CH

El cuerpo no puede producir la energía de la nada, ni tampoco gastarla sin motivo, si alguien come el doble (pero de verdad, kcal a kcal) y adelgaza es que su cuerpo gasta más.

Cuando estuve en la Formación también comía una barbaridad y adelgazaba, pero hacía 2-4h diarias de instrucción y otras 2-3 de cardio/pesas, no estaba parado nunca, iba corriendo a todas partes, etc.


----------



## montella (13 Nov 2016)

Y digo yo para no discutir y pelearos e ir al caso concreto para los defensores del ekilibrio calorico y cuentacalorias.....

Los q hagais dieta estrica con BAJOS o NULOS CH ¿Cuantas calorias estimais q estais consumiendo entre grasas y proteinas diariamente?¿Y cual seria vuestro superavit calorico comparado con cualkier dieta estandar de 1800-2000 Kcal q es lo q recomiendan a los q consumen la tipica de CH mas PRO mas GRA?


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> A algunos no les entra en la cabeza que sin déficit calórico no hay adelgazamiento. Y que si este se produce, el individuo pierde peso necesariamente.
> 
> Luego viene lo accesorio: si es más sano o menos, si es eficiente o no, pero el hecho es que si el cuerpo asimilia X y gasta Y, siempre que X<Y, habrá pérdida de peso, independientemente de la composición de X.
> 
> ...



Algunos (despues de 600 paginas) no les entra en la cabeza que sin los picos de insulina que producen los refinados NO ENGORDAS, aunque te comas un cerdo mantecoso todos los dias. Evidentemente por salud hay que comer mas cosas pero como ejemplo vale.

Con restriccion calorica partiendo de un grado alto de obesidad como no elimines refinados de la dieta te costara sangre, sudor y lagrimas adelgazar.

Los obesos suelen tener asociada cierta resistencia a la insulina lo que hara un calvario adelgazar de esa manera que Ud propone. Aqui hay dos escenarios y Ud puede elegir el que quiera:
RESTRICCION CALORICA SIN ELIMINAR REFINADOS:
- Perdida lenta de peso. Puede ser frustante para alguien con mucha resistencia a la insulina.
- Sensacion continua de hambre.
- Baja en micronutrientes al haber restriccion.
-Perdida de masa muscular.
- Efecto rebote asegurado al no haberte quitado el efecto de la 'droga blanca'.

SIN RESTRICCION CALORICA, SIN AZUCAR NI CEREALES.
- Perdida rapida de peso.
- Nula sensacion de hambre tras unos 15 dias de adaptacion.
- Alta en micronutrientes. Restringes cereales pero no verdura y grasa.
- Ganancia de masa muscular al tiempo que adelgazas.
- Mejora el rendimiento fisico. Mas energia en la vida cotidiana (Zapatitos que te veo venir ).
- No tiene porque haber efecto rebote ya que el deseo de dulce o pan se elimina.

Ud elije en que condiciones quiere adelgazar, la primera esta demostrado que suele llevar al fracaso.


----------



## ImNoOne (13 Nov 2016)

montella dijo:


> Y digo yo para no discutir y pelearos e ir al caso concreto para los defensores del ekilibrio calorico y cuentacalorias.....
> 
> Los q hagais dieta estrica con BAJOS o NULOS CH ¿Cuantas calorias estimais q estais consumiendo entre grasas y proteinas diariamente?¿Y cual seria vuestro superavit calorico comparado con cualkier dieta estandar de 1800-2000 Kcal q es lo q recomiendan a los q consumen la tipica de CH mas PRO mas GRA?



Cuando hice la cetogénica, mis cuentas eran estas (midiendo absolutamente todo con báscula de cocina):

- Ingesta de 1800-2000kcal diarias
- Máximo 10g de CH al día, media de 4g.

Perdí 1.6 kilos por semana (de media) durante diez semanas, haciendo cardio y calistenia diaria y pesas tres veces en semana.

Podría haberlo hecho con una dieta normal? Si, con la dificultad añadida de que 2000 kcal de, mayormente, CH, no cunden nada, dada su densidad calórica.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Algunos (despues de 600 paginas) no les entra en la cabeza que sin los picos de insulina que producen los refinados NO ENGORDAS, aunque te comas un cerdo mantecoso todos los dias. Evidentemente por salud hay que comer mas cosas pero como ejemplo vale.



Eso, simplemente, es mentira. Cómase 6 o 10k kcal al día de grasa y proteínas y luego dígame si engorda o no.


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> A algunos no les entra en la cabeza que sin déficit calórico no hay adelgazamiento. Y que si este se produce, el individuo pierde peso necesariamente.
> 
> Luego viene lo accesorio: si es más sano o menos, si es eficiente o no, pero el hecho es que si el cuerpo asimilia X y gasta Y, siempre que X<Y, habrá pérdida de peso, independientemente de la composición de X.
> 
> ...



Espero que te lo paguen bien subnormal. Dais asco.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nunca jamás se ha dejado de consumir cantidades de grasas y productos animales en la dieta que se sabe desde hace décadas que son nocivos.
> 
> Pero ahora llega la moda paleo y dice que todo está bien, que basta comer menos carbohidratos, que es la tendencia generalizada.
> 
> ...



Yo si lleve el conteo unos meses y ya lo puse aqui. 

La prueba esta clara independientemente de mi metabolismo basal que baja con el peso (es menor con 85k que con 102k) y comiendo lo mismo seguia la bascula en picado. Tuve que meter patata y un poco de pan a la semana para no adelgazar mas.

Yo todo el proceso consumi por encima de 2.000 cal casi 2.500 cal. La gente con dietas de 1.500 las pasa putas sin grandes resultados.

Los datos de consumo calorico ya los viste pero no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 09:16 ----------




lewis dijo:


> Vale, por lo tanto seguiré incrementando grasas y proteínas con verduras y me saciaré antes y habré comido todos los macronutrientes, iré mejor al baño, no tendré en la vida problema de sobrepeso, incrementaré músculo, se me irá la ansiedad, mantendré a raya la glucosa, bajaré el colesterol y dormiré mejor.



Como diria Seldom Cooper...Zas en toda la boca! 

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 09:40 ----------




ImNoOne dijo:


> Cuando hice la cetogénica, mis cuentas eran estas (midiendo absolutamente todo con báscula de cocina):
> 
> - Ingesta de 1800-2000kcal diarias
> - Máximo 10g de CH al día, media de 4g.
> ...



Se han puesto estudios con dietas isocaloricas en ratones y con diferencias de hasta el 40% en calorias adelgazan mas si eliminas refinados. Incluso el tipo de refinado influye en el engorde o adelgazamiento.

Y de verdad, DE VERDAD? todo su argumento es que ingiera el TRIPLE de lo que mi metabolismo basal teorico me pide? POR FAVOR UN POCO DE SERIEDAD.

Ademas le voy a dar una noticia, eso que propone simplemente es imposible tu cuerpo te dira basta si intentas meterle tal cantidad de calorias en forma de grasa y proteina. NO PODRAS por lo tanto esta Ud dibujando un escenario irreal.

Dicho esto hay una excepcion, se pueden ingerir 6000 cal (baja en refinados) si obligas a tu cuerpo a gastarlo, y que obtienes?
Un animal de 100 kilos lleno de musculos (Zapatito's style).


----------



## ImNoOne (13 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La prueba esta clara independientemente de mi metabolismo basal que baja con el peso (es menor con 85k que con 102k) y comiendo lo mismo seguia la bascula en picado. Tuve que meter patata y un poco de pan a la semana para no adelgazar mas.



El metabolismo sube muchísimo en ausencia de CH, la cetosis es un proceso muy ineficiente. 

La otra explicación es que su cuerpo recibe X calorías 0.yX calorías y el resultado es -Z calorías. Eso es, simplemente, imposible.

Así que, solo hay dos opciones:

- O el cuerpo no asimila las calorías que ingiere.
- O aumenta notablemente el gasto.

Pero un superávit calórico no puede, simplemente, desaparecer: o se quema o se acumula.





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Se han puesto estudios con dietas isocaloricas en ratones y con diferencias de hasta el 40% en calorias adelgazan mas si eliminas refinados. Incluso el tipo de refinado influye en el engorde o adelgazamiento.
> 
> Y de verdad, DE VERDAD? todo su argumento es que ingiera el TRIPLE de lo que mi metabolismo basal teorico me pide? POR FAVOR UN POCO DE SERIEDAD.
> 
> ...



Se puede: cómase medio kilo panceta a la brasa (si es bastante grasa son 4000kcal por lo menos) y un filete de buey de 300-500g. No se preocupe, si es sedentario se pondrá como una foca. Los que hemos sido sedentarios y comilones sabemos que se puede, al estómago le caben un par de kilos de comida sin mucha dificultad.


----------



## kilipdg (13 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Cuando hice la cetogénica, mis cuentas eran estas (midiendo absolutamente todo con báscula de cocina):
> 
> - Ingesta de 1800-2000kcal diarias
> - Máximo 10g de CH al día, media de 4g.
> ...



Otro que no sabe leer.

Prueba de comer 10k de calorías diarias de grasas durante 3 días, a ver si tienes cojones. Es LITERALMENTE imposible porque estarías empachado y no te cabría ni un alfiler en el estómago.

Es lo que tiene de bueno lo que se propone en este hilo, que comiendo lo que se recomienda el cuerpo te pide la comida que necesita, por lo que el aportas las calorías que necesitas para tu día a día, ni más ni menos.


----------



## montella (13 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Cuando hice la cetogénica, mis cuentas eran estas (midiendo absolutamente todo con báscula de cocina):
> 
> - Ingesta de 1800-2000kcal diarias
> - Máximo 10g de CH al día, media de 4g.
> ...



Faltan datos altura,peso inicial, etc pero bueno en este ejemplo...

1800-2000 Kcal con ejercicio es lo q te recomendaria cualkier nutricionista estandar.La verdad es q a lo mejor 1,6 Kg no pero con ese ejercicio en una dieta tipica con CH 60% tampoco creo perderias mucho menos.

Pero en 1800-2000 Kcal tampoco caben muchas grasas y protes.Lo q yo digo es q tampoco te metias 3000-4000 kcal diarias q es lo q parece sugieren los q sostienen q puedes comer todas las grasas y protes q quieras.Un chorizo de cerdo ya solo son casi 600 kcal y eso no es "solo" por si una comida.O sea si comias 2 chorizos y 2 muslo de pollo y contramuslo ya serian 2000 kcal 

Asi q mucho tampoco comistes.Saciado estarias pero cantidad no mucha.El debate no es de salud -no toca- sino estrictamente de ingesta y perdida de peso q es a lo q me referia


----------



## Cormac (13 Nov 2016)

Una pregunta.
Los que entrabais en cetosis podíais seguir haciendo deporte o era en una época de reposo total?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Los que entrabais en cetosis podíais seguir haciendo deporte o era en una época de reposo total?



Se puede hacer deporte exactamente igual.
Si compites se pueden resentir tus marcas, pero yo he jugado partidos de futbol sala y 7 sin notar nada raro, y metiendo intensidad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> El metabolismo sube muchísimo en ausencia de CH, la cetosis es un proceso muy ineficiente.
> 
> La otra explicación es que su cuerpo recibe X calorías 0.yX calorías y el resultado es -Z calorías. Eso es, simplemente, imposible.
> 
> ...



Voy a suponer que no eres un clon y eres nuevo y no has leido una mierda de todo lo que se ha escrito aqui...

Para empezar yo NUNCA he hecho una dieta cetogenica, osea no es baja en hidratos. Mas o menos los hidratos son un tercio de mis calorias diarias.

Por eso hago hincapie en que no tomo REFINADOS. Se pueden tomar muchos hidratos con boniato, frutos secos, chirivias, zanahorias, incluso comia algo de arroz. Un tercio no es poco hidrato.

Le reto a que intente comer durante un mes 4000 calorias en su mayoria en plan panceta, chorizo, chuleton, pollo, mantequilla, cacao, frutos secos... Un mes no le matara. Hay foreros haciendo cetogenica años y dicen que estan genial.

Ya le adelanto dos cosas. No podra mantener esa ingesta un mes con vida sedentaria, y si lo consiguiese adelgazaria.

Metase en esa dura cabeza de CM que sin picos de insulina el excedente calorico no se almacena en forma de grasa.

'Pero un superávit calórico no puede, simplemente, desaparecer: o se quema o se acumula.'

A ver si asi lo entiende:
O se quema, o se acumula, o se caga mantequilla, o se suda, o se aumenta el metabolismo, o se crea musculo... dependiendo de lo que Ud ingiera. Sin los picos de insulina lo de acumular grasa eliminelo de la lista.


----------



## ImNoOne (13 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Los que entrabais en cetosis podíais seguir haciendo deporte o era en una época de reposo total?



Los primeros 3-4 días es un dolor: el cuerpo está sin fuerzas, luego se estabiliza.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya le adelanto dos cosas. No podra mantener esa ingesta un mes con vida sedentaria, y si lo consiguiese adelgazaria.
> 
> Metase en esa dura cabeza de CM que sin picos de insulina el excedente calorico no se almacena en forma de grasa.



El cuerpo, por diseño, almacena todo el excedente de energía, haya o no CH. El pico de insulina hace más eficiente el proceso de convertir el excedente en grasa, pero nada más. Incluso en ausencia total de CH se engorda: hay culturistas que suben de peso haciendo cetogénica.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Los primeros 3-4 días es un dolor: el cuerpo está sin fuerzas, luego se estabiliza.
> 
> 
> 
> El cuerpo, por diseño, almacena todo el excedente de energía, haya o no CH. El pico de insulina hace más eficiente el proceso de convertir el excedente en grasa, pero nada más. Incluso en ausencia total de CH se engorda: hay culturistas que suben de peso haciendo cetogénica.



Eso que acaba de escribir es una puta mierda tendenciosa. Y me pone a los culturistas de ejemplo que precisamente pretenden aumentar peso de masa muscular.

Engordar es acumular grasa, espero que lo tenga Ud claro.

Esas afirmaciones que hace tendra Ud alguna prueba espero?


----------



## zapatitos (13 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> *A algunos no les entra en la cabeza que sin déficit calórico no hay adelgazamiento. Y que si este se produce, el individuo pierde peso necesariamente.
> 
> Luego viene lo accesorio: si es más sano o menos, si es eficiente o no, pero el hecho es que si el cuerpo asimilia X y gasta Y, siempre que X<Y, habrá pérdida de peso, independientemente de la composición de X.
> 
> ...



A algunos no os entra en la cabeza que todo eso del déficit calórico está muy bien como teoría pero en la práctica no sirve absolutamente para nada porque existen tantísimas variantes que afectan a tu gasto calórico que con la tecnología actual es imposible ni siquiera acercarse a su cálculo.

La lista de variantes que afectan al gasto calórico podría ser interminable así que solo pondré algunas de las más principales (sin orden de preferencia):

- Efecto térmico de los alimentos.
- Testosterona.
- Estrógenos.
- Cortisol.
- Insulina.
- GH.
- Tiroides.
- Frío.
- Calor.
- Actividad física.
- Medicamentos.
- Cuando discuto con la parienta siempre engordo.
- Cuando hacemos tiki-taka siempre adelgazo.

Resumiendo, son tantas las variantes en el gasto calórico que hasta la persona más inteligente del planeta calcularía lo que se le vió a Perico un día que jugábamos al trompo osease un par de cojones bien gordos, ni más ni menos. Todo eso solo sirve para que vivan montones de dietistas de ello, nada más.

Come bien, aléjate del azúcar y de los procesados, toma la grasa que necesitas para tu actividad diaria y tus hormonas, modera los carbohidratos según tu nivel de actividad y ya está, estarás como una persona normal que es de lo que se trata para la mayoría.

Otra cosa es si buscas rollos como estar muy definido, musculado, etc etc que entonces si hay que cambiar un poco de estrategia pero eso ya es otra historia que no va con el tema.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 19:17 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> *claro, claro, :XX:
> 
> tú mismo. Lo malo es que luego no lo podrás contar en el foro ::
> 
> ...



A ver Sugus, es que solo lees lo que te da la gana, te está diciendo que come muchas verduras y es por eso que va bien al baño.

Es que vas a piñón fijo y no lees, mejor dicho solo lees lo que te interesa leer que es grasa, panceta, panceta, grasa, grasa, panceta ::

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 19:21 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> *También habría que ver la composición de la dieta, porque hay quien piensa que come poquísimos carbohidratos y no es así.*



Que no se trata de comer muchos, pocos, ninguno o todos los carbohidratos del mundo *sino de comer los que necesites para tu actividad diaria* ¿De verdad que es tan difícil de entender eso? ::

Es que tienes la cabeza más dura que un ladrillo tosco del 15 en serio, sin acritud te lo digo ::

Saludos.


----------



## stockman (13 Nov 2016)

intente hacer ayuno durante 8h despues de levantarme y al cabo de 4h empece a marearme.... Como lo haceis al principio?


----------



## zapatitos (13 Nov 2016)

siken dijo:


> *:
> Ya, sabía que el IG es mayor pero es que compré miel por 2.50 euros y por aprovechar además de probar el sabor en el flan...*



Supongo que será un bote de medio kilo pero aún así eso dudo que pueda ser miel auténtica de ninguna de las maneras, será agua pastosa con azúcar y colorante. Para eso mejor sigue echándole azúcar al flan y por lo menos te libras de los colorantes y aditivos de la miel falsa.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 19:40 ----------




ImNoOne dijo:


> *Si, y yo mismo lo he hecho, pero nadie ha tenido en cuenta, por ejemplo, el efecto que tiene en el cuerpo la cetosis, que debe gastar una cantidad inmensa de calorías, o que las calorías de la grasa se aprovechan peor que las de los CH
> 
> El cuerpo no puede producir la energía de la nada, ni tampoco gastarla sin motivo, si alguien come el doble (pero de verdad, kcal a kcal) y adelgaza es que su cuerpo gasta más.
> 
> Cuando estuve en la Formación también comía una barbaridad y adelgazaba, pero hacía 2-4h diarias de instrucción y otras 2-3 de cardio/pesas, no estaba parado nunca, iba corriendo a todas partes, etc.*



Vamos a ver, yo estoy en un club de running de estos de pueblo donde hay montones de runners a los que yo llamo "Los Barriguitas de Famosa" que se meten auténticas panzadas a correr y aún así muchos de ellos tienen barriguita y michelines. Y no es que coman demasiado porque hablando con ellos comen casi como pajarillos pero se hinchan a carbohidratos, antes de correr sus carbohidratos, después de correr sus carbohidratos, se levantan de la cama sus carbohidratos, etc etc porque necesitan energía según ellos.

Se meten cantidad de carbohidratos que no desgastan por muchos kilómetros que se metan a ritmo y les pasa lo que les pasa, que esos carbohidratos a través de la insulina se van al abdomen y espalda baja y el resultado es que están delgados sobre todo en las extremidades pero se les nota que tienen su barriga y michelines.

Les iría bastante mejor moderando los carbos y tomando algo más de proteina y grasa, yo ya ni se lo digo porque me he cansado de discutir con ellos así que para qué.

Los carbohidratos son muy necesarios como todo pero también son el nutriente potencialmente más peligroso que existe por su capacidad de alterar la composición del cuerpo incluso en cuestión de horas. Eso lo aprendí hace ya muchísimo tiempo y por eso les tengo respeto y los vigilo constantemente.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 19:56 ----------




ImNoOne dijo:


> *Se puede: cómase medio kilo panceta a la brasa (si es bastante grasa son 4000kcal por lo menos) y un filete de buey de 300-500g. No se preocupe, si es sedentario se pondrá como una foca. Los que hemos sido sedentarios y comilones sabemos que se puede, al estómago le caben un par de kilos de comida sin mucha dificultad.*



A lo mejor te metes medio kilo de panceta a la brasa y medio kilo de buey el primer día pero te aseguro que al segundo día en lo que menos vas a pensar es en volver a comer. Y solo te habrías comido alrededor de 3.000 Kc.

Sin embargo, prueba a meterte 3000 Kc de arroz, pasta, patatas, pan, cereales etc etc. Te aseguro que al otro día vas a tener igual de hambre o más que el anterior y con el tiempo irás subiendo la cantidad de comida paulatinamente sin darte cuenta.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 20:03 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *Una pregunta.
> Los que entrabais en cetosis podíais seguir haciendo deporte o era en una época de reposo total?*



Pierdes sobre todo explosividad y potencia en los movimientos y en la carrera, también corres mucho más riesgo de perder tejido muscular si intentas hacerlo intensamente, por eso lo recomendable en cetosis es no hacer entrenos ultraintensos como por ejemplo el heavy duty o si eres runner cosas como las series cronometradas, etc etc. 

Por lo demás se puede entrenar perfectamente siempre teniendo en cuenta esos factores.

Saludos.


----------



## robergarc (13 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Algunos (despues de 600 paginas) no les entra en la cabeza que sin los picos de insulina que producen los refinados NO ENGORDAS, aunque te comas un cerdo mantecoso todos los dias.





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Metase en esa dura cabeza de CM que sin picos de insulina el excedente calorico no se almacena en forma de grasa.
> 
> 'Pero un superávit calórico no puede, simplemente, desaparecer: o se quema o se acumula.'
> 
> ...





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Eso que acaba de escribir es una puta mierda tendenciosa. Y me pone a los culturistas de ejemplo que precisamente pretenden aumentar peso de masa muscular.
> 
> Engordar es acumular grasa, espero que lo tenga Ud claro.
> 
> Esas afirmaciones que hace tendra Ud alguna prueba espero?



Yo le aporto un par de artículos, de un blog paleo, pro-ayuno y partidario de casi todo lo que aquí se postula, excepto...

La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte I

La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte II


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Yo le aporto un par de artículos, de un blog paleo, pro-ayuno y partidario de casi todo lo que aquí se postula, excepto...
> 
> La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte I
> 
> La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte II



Como ya dije no hace muchos posts, estos 2 artículos pecan de :

Ignorar el tipo de grasas que existen
Ignorar el tipo de hidratos que existen
Ignorar la diferencia entre el número de comidas diarias.
Ignorar el tema del ayuno.

Tal y como dijo Fung, se podría dar el caso de tener una insulina alta en un momento dado y no tener sobrepeso.
Si comemos pocas veces al día, si basamos nuestra alimentación en hidratos no refinados, no farinaceos, si tenemos una buena ingesta de grasas buenas, el hecho de en un momento dado tener un buen pico de insulina, no debería suponer el mayor de nuestros problemas.

El autor (que para mi es un crak, pero que en esto patina fuertemente), parte de su caso y de tantos "culturistas" que se hinchan a refinados y no por ello están gordos. 
Pero si leeis algunos de los comentarios de la gente, veréis como terminan por decirle que anda equivocado.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (13 Nov 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Yo le aporto un par de artículos, de un blog paleo, pro-ayuno y partidario de casi todo lo que aquí se postula, excepto...
> 
> La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte I
> 
> La insulina no nos hace gordos. Parte II



Cuando he leido la primera parte estaba jurando en hebreo, porque es otro subnormal que pone de ejemplo a una tribu (los kitava) que comen un 70% de hidratos y estan delgados.

A esto me iba a cagar en los muertos del autor del informe y del que lo ha linkado, pero he respirado hondo y he leido la segunda parte. Voy a hacer como que solo he leido la primera:
- Los hidratos de origen natural son saludables y no engordan.
- Hay que ser muy subnormal o tendencioso para no distinguir un hidrato refinado de uno natural.
- En la historia de la humanidad jamas ha habido ningun alimento que combine alto indice glucemico y alta carga glucemica y vacio de micronutrientes. Hoy es la base de nuestra alimentacion, azucar y harinas utrarefinadas.

En la segunda parte lo arregla parcialmente y dice:

'La obesidad se asocia a los azúcares refinados, no a la insulina.'

Evidentemente es otro espabilado que no entiende que el azucar y el harina blanco son lo mismo.

Las graficas que pone hablan de glucemias maximas no de como aumenta cada glucemia. EL truco de los refinados no es cuanto aumentan la glucemia sino a la velocidad que lo hacen. Eso lo veria claro con las curvas de aumento de glucemia.

Su pequeño ejemplo de los kitava ya me hace pensar que que va un poco perdido.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Cuando he leido la primera parte estaba jurando en hebreo, porque es otro subnormal que pone de ejemplo a una tribu (los kitava) que comen un 70% de hidratos y estan delgados.
> 
> A esto me iba a cagar en los muertos del autor del informe y del que lo ha linkado, pero he respirado hondo y he leido la segunda parte. Voy a hacer como que solo he leido la primera:
> - Los hidratos de origen natural son saludables y no engordan.
> ...



Sastamente.

Es una lástima que gente válida y capaz y con miles de seguidores, luego cometa errores de este calaje.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (13 Nov 2016)

*Por si te interesa*



siken dijo:


> :
> 
> ¿Y los cereales para del desayuno? ¿por qué no hay forma de encontrar copos de maíz sin azúcar y el que lo quiera ya lo echará por su cuenta?(si alguien me va a sugerir copos "bio" o alguna gaita de esas "especiales" a precio de oro::.NO, a eso me niego)



http://www.carrefour.es/supermercado/Producto.aspx?id=634201798

copos de maiz carrefour sin azúcares añadidos 500gr *2,05 euros *






Por si lo ves bien de precio

S2


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2016)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> http://www.carrefour.es/supermercado/Producto.aspx?id=634201798
> 
> copos de maiz carrefour sin azúcares añadidos 500gr *2,05 euros *
> 
> ...



Me hace gracia de los sin azúcares añadidos. La gente se piensa así que la cosa es buena.
Aunque sea sin azúcares añadidos, la patada al páncreas es de órdago y muy señor mío.
Si además, le metemos azúcar ya la cosa es de diabetes en poco tiempo.
Y sino, seguramente los riegues con leche (que llevará su propio azúcar), y si lo acompañamos con alguna galletita, tostadita, melmelada light...ya tenemos el triple combo de azúcar servido, para disfrutar. 
De hecho hemos quintuplicado la diabetes gracias al señor Kellog's y secuaces.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Supongo que será un bote de medio kilo pero aún así eso dudo que pueda ser miel auténtica de ninguna de las maneras, será agua pastosa con azúcar y colorante. Para eso mejor sigue echándole azúcar al flan y por lo menos te libras de los colorantes y aditivos de la miel falsa.
> 
> Saludos.



500 gramos.
"Miel de azahar" marca GUIA
No vienen los "ingredientes".

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 22:28 ----------




In Gold we trust dijo:


> http://www.carrefour.es/supermercado/Producto.aspx?id=634201798
> 
> copos de maiz carrefour sin azúcares añadidos 500gr *2,05 euros *
> 
> ...



Bueno, sale más caro pero se puede tener en cuenta.Gracias.
A quien fijo se lo voy a decir es a quien está ya con diabetes por una medicación, que sigue usando cereales de los normales, no deja el pan, etc...(es anciano, entiende por glucosa lo que sabe a dulce y punto, no puede cambiarlo todo a los 80 años)


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Nov 2016)

stockman dijo:


> intente hacer ayuno durante 8h despues de levantarme y al cabo de 4h empece a marearme.... Como lo haceis al principio?



Pues estar tres meses sin catar ni un gramo de azucar, ni harina, ni patatas solo un dia a la semana arroz y mucho hidrato de boniatos, chirivias, cruciferas y frutos secos.

Esos tres meses por supuesto mucha grasa buena. Despues de ese periodo de adaptacion no me costo mucho la verdad. Cene abundantemente a las diez y hasta las tres y media del dia siguiente con un cafe por la mañana.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Me hace gracia de los sin azúcares añadidos. La gente se piensa así que la cosa es buena.
> Aunque sea sin azúcares añadidos, la patada al páncreas es de órdago y muy señor mío.



Exacto. Para eso ponen "añadido" dejando claro que pueden tener el suyo propio. 

Menos es nada, lo que es un rollo es encima de comer eso tenerlo con azúcar añadido. No solo por diabetes , es que tanto dulce empalaga.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sastamente.
> 
> Es una lástima que gente válida y capaz y con miles de seguidores, luego cometa errores de este calaje.



Hasta a los buenos profesionales les cuesta apartar el mantra de que los macros da igual de donde procedan, es todo un error de bulto.

El mismo macro segun su textura y refinado, y segun con que venga acompañado cambia totalmente su efecto en la glucemia.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Nov 2016)

siken dijo:


> *500 gramos.
> "Miel de azahar" marca GUIA
> No vienen los "ingredientes".*



Las grandes apicultoras a las abejas les hacen trucos del almendruco para que produzcan muchísimo más igual que hacen las grandes avicultoras con las gallinas. Uno de los más típicos es ponerles glucosa por los alrededores de las colmenas para que se hinchen y harten de comer y así produzcan miel al mismo ritmo que la guardia civil de tráfico pone multas en cualquier carretera. Las abejas producen mucha más miel pero la calidad es bajísima.

Huye de cualquier miel de supermercado, dudo que haya alguna buena.

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (14 Nov 2016)

En breve se cierra el foro. Así que seré breve.

¿No puede ser que la obesidad sea debida a que nos atiborramos de grasa, sal y azúcar? Dicho en otras palabras: que nos encanta la comida basura y la devoramos sin medida.

Cuando comemos grasa, sal y azúcar nuestra sangre cambia de inmediato. Pero también cambia nuestro cerebro. Esas sustancias activan los mismos circuitos neuronales y estimulan las mismas zonas de placer (el nucleo accumbens) que cuando nos drogamos.

La grasa, sal y azúcar son adictivas. Por eso nos atiborramos de ellas. Y por eso tenemos esta epidemia de obesidad.

Si esto es correcto, la solución sería dejar de comer comida basura.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Los primeros 3-4 días es un dolor: el cuerpo está sin fuerzas, luego se estabiliza.
> 
> 
> 
> El cuerpo, por diseño, almacena todo el excedente de energía, haya o no CH. El pico de insulina hace más eficiente el proceso de convertir el excedente en grasa, pero nada más. Incluso en ausencia total de CH se engorda: hay culturistas que suben de peso haciendo cetogénica.



Le cito este mensaje, pero mi respuesta es a todo el planteamiento CICO que usted expone.

Primero y principal, para entendernos: *la termodinámica no es opcional*

Nadie aquí (creo y espero) cree que el cuerpo humano sea una anomalía termodinámica, capaz de destruir energía. Así que le concedo (sí, sí, le estoy dando la razón) que 

*Sólo se puede adelgazar si se gasta más energía de la que se ingiere​*
¿Satisfecho? Nadie está intentando violar leyes universales ¿OK?

Bien, pues una vez pasado este _impasse_ le explicaré por qué la afirmación anterior, a efectos prácticos, *no sirve para (casi) nada*

*1.- ¿Sabe usted cuanta energía contienen los alimentos?*



Spoiler



No. No lo sabe. Usted sabe cuanta energía desprende la combustión de los macronutrientes en condiciones estándar de presión y temperatura, en un laboratorio.

Pero no sabe la cantidad exacta de macronutrientes que contiene un alimento dado y concreto que usted ingiera, que no será siempre exactamente la misma para el mismo tipo de alimento y cantidad.

Ni sabe el rendimiento de absorción de su aparato digestivo (aunque ya le voy diciendo que no va a ser el 100%), por lo que en general desconoce la proporción de "energía" que pasa por usted sin pena ni gloria (bueno, dada la forma final, con bastante pena)

Tampoco conoce al detalle los consumos energéticos de su flora bacteriana, que se queda con una parte de esa energía.

Obviamente, tampoco conoce a la perfección el rendimiento que su metabolismo obtiene de la "energía" ingerida, que además no será constante, sino que dependerá de infinidad de factores internos y externos.

Así, pues, usted _NO SABE CUANTAS CALORÍAS ENTRAN_



*2.- ¿Sabe usted cuanta energía consume su cuerpo?*



Spoiler



No. No lo sabe. El metabolismo basal es variable, el considerarlo estático es una burda aproximación.

Y lo que es peor (o mejor, si se sabe): el metabolismo basal está gobernado por el *sistema endocrino* con vistas a la *homeostasis*, es decir, a *mantener el peso a toda costa*.

O visto de otro modo, su cuerpo intentará mantener por usted el equilibrio CICO, ralentizando el metabolismo basal hasta igualar el consumo a la ingesta. Eso explica las "mesetas" de las dietas, es el momento en que el cuerpo logra compensar todos tus esfuerzos por perder peso a base de ralentizar el consumo basal.

De modo que usted *NO SABE CUANTAS CALORÍAS GASTA*


Así que, unas preguntas tontas:

¿De qué me sirve saber que adelgazo si CI<CO, si no sé ni cuantas son las CI, ni cuantas son las CO?

¿Cómo voy a adelgazar de forma sostenida si por más que intento bajar las CI con dieta y subir las CO con ejercicio, mi sistema endocrino se empeña en reducir las CO basales hasta el equilibrio?

Y la peor de todas:

*¿Cómo voy a mantener el peso perdido, si mi sistema endocrino se empeña en devolverme a mi peso inicial con menor gasto basal y un aumento de las hormonas del apetito?*

Respuesta: no puedes. 

Mientras no actúes sobre LA CAUSA, serás gordo o acabarás por volver a serlo

---------- Post added 14-nov-2016 at 09:48 ----------

*Siguiente asalto:*

Usted está adelgazando haciendo una dieta cetogénica, _n'est-ce pas?_

Pues está cerquísma de lograr su objetivo de *alcanzar y mantener un peso saludable*, aunque no por los motivos que usted cree.

Está, como quien dice, haciendo lo correcto por motivos equivocados. Le ilumino:

1.- Le he leído aseverar que se puede engordar con dieta cetogénica, y concluir que, por tanto, *son más importantes las calorías que los CH*, que el pico de insulina ayuda, pero no es determinante.

ERROR



Spoiler



Usted soslaya (o desconoce) que* la proteína TAMBIÉN causa un aumento de los niveles de insulina*, que de hecho entre un 50 y un 75% de las calorías ingeridas en forma de proteína (una vez restadas las necesidades básicas para restitución muscular) se transforman en glucosa, que pasa a la sangre y precisa de insulina para su control.

Es más, si está haciendo dieta cetogénica habrá notado que *es difícil entrar en cetosis si el consumo de proteína es alto*. Pues ya sabe por qué: porque el excedente proteico se convierte en glucosa



2.- También asigna a la cetosis una menor eficiencia energética, y un mayor gasto metabólico para la quema de grasas.

ERROR



Spoiler



Que la grasa rinda menos, evolutivamente, no tiene sentido: la grasa es la reserva energética del cuerpo para tiempos de escasez. ¿Para qué íbamos a aprender a almacenar energía en un formato ineficiente y que nos resta movilidad?

Pero es que, además, *no es cierto*, salvo en los primeros pasos de la cetosis.
Cuando reducimos a la mínima expresión el consumo de CH y mantenemos a raya las proteínas, el cuerpo se ve obligado a metabolizar un combustible diferente: los *cuerpos cetónicos*.

Pero sucede que una persona que no tenga el cuerpo adaptado a la cetosis regula mal la producción de cuerpos cetónicos, de modo que hasta que el cuerpo termina de adaptarse hay una sobreproducción que es *eliminada a través de la orina, el sudor y el aliento*.

De ahí que se usen tiras reactivas para saber si estás o no en cetosis. De ahí el extraño olor corporal que se despide. De ahí el sabor afrutado de la saliva, el olor peculiar del aliento.

En esas primeras semanas, a efectos prácticos, estamos *expulsando energía de nuestro cuerpo * en forma de acetona, que es volátil.

Pero lo de que el metabolismo de las grasas sea ineficiente, una interpretación errónea de un proceso transitorio.



3.- Dice que el cuerpo no puede producir energía de la nada (cierto) ni gastarla sin motivo...

...y es cierto también. lo que es un ERROR es pensar que *no hay un motivo para que el cuerpo aumente o disminuya su consumo energético de forma espontánea* como reacción a la cantidad y tipo de alimentos consumidos.



Spoiler



El metabolismo basal busca la homeostasis. Existe un "peso fijo" dependiente de varios factores al que su cuerpo intenta siempre volver. Si de pronto aumenta su ingesta de calorías en un 20% eso no le hará engordar de forma indefinida: su cuerpo se adaptará.


----------



## Qui (14 Nov 2016)

Venía esta mañana al trabajo escuchando la radio y me ha parecido entender que hoy es el día mundial de la diabetes. Han comentado que el 14 por ciento de la población la padece ya y que en el año 2030 va a ser el mayor problema médico en el mundo.

Justo depués en la misma frase han dicho simplemente que se desarrolla con la edad sin hablar de nada más, como que estuviéramos condenados a sufrirla sin que hubiera otro remedio. Me he quedado planchado la verdad.

He pensado que es increible el poder de la industria, ya ni se molestan en decir que tomemos comida saludable y hagamos ejercicio aunque no sirva sin tener en cuenta lo que se comenta en este hilo. Estamos condenados y punto.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Nov 2016)

Tercer asalto: ¿Y entonces, por qué adelgazo?

Porque, sin saberlo, está usted tocando el _termostato del peso_: *la insulina*

Es el alfa y el omega, el centro de todo el sistema de regulación de la acumulación de grasa. Parafraseando al Dr. Fung:

-*Puedo hacerte flaco*, los diabéticos tipo 1 eran todos esqueléticos hasta el advenimiento de la insulina inyectable. De hecho, diabetes viene etimológicamente del griego, y significa "lo que va a través", porque todo lo que el paciente ingería lo atravesaba. Y _mellitus_ (el apellido de la diabetes tipo 1) viene de que la orina de los diabéticos es dulce porque, al no poder almacenar grasa en ausencia de insulina, la expulsan por la orina...en qué circunstancias descubrieran esto los galenos de la época, prefiero no pensar 

- *Puedo hacerte gordo*, los afectados por el Síndrome de Cushing (exceso de segregación de cortisol) o los que toman corticoides (que son cortisol artificial) engordan, y mucho. Eso se debe a que un nivel sostenido de cortisol en sangre causa aumento en la insulinhemia, y un nivel constante y elevado de insulina nos hace engordar.

Para colmo, el uso indiscriminado de insulina causa resistencia (cada vez necesitamos más concentración para retirar la misma cantidad de glucosa de la sangre), que a su vez causa que el cuerpo trate de compensar segregando más insulina, en un círculo vicioso que acaba a menudo en diabetes tipo II (aparte de en obesidad, claro)

¿Y al revés? Exacto. Si logramos rebajar significativamente los niveles de insulina, la sensibilidad mejora, necesitamos menos insulina para hacer el mismo trabajo, y al reducir nuestro termostato del peso, adelgazamos.

POR ESO funciona la dieta cetogénica: porque al reducir los CH, reducimos la secreción de insulina

POR ESO funcionan (temporalmente) todas las dietas: porque al reducir la ingesta calórica, también reducimos la secreción de insulina

POR ESO rebotamos cuando dejamos la dieta: porque al retomar la ingesta calórica anterior, aumentamos la secreción de insulina

POR ESO funciona (temporalmente) hacer ejercicio: porque al ejercitar los músculos mejora nuestra sensibilidad a la insulina

---------- Post added 14-nov-2016 at 10:16 ----------




Qui dijo:


> Venía esta mañana al trabajo escuchando la radio y me ha parecido entender que hoy es el día mundial de la diabetes. Han comentado que el 14 por ciento de la población la padece ya y que en el año 2030 va a ser el mayor problema médico en el mundo.
> 
> Justo depués en la misma frase han dicho simplemente que se desarrolla con la edad sin hablar de nada más, como que estuviéramos condenados a sufrirla sin que hubiera otro remedio. Me he quedado planchado la verdad.
> 
> He pensado que es increible el poder de la industria, ya ni se molestan en decir que tomemos comida saludable y hagamos ejercicio aunque no sirva sin tener en cuenta lo que se comenta en este hilo. Estamos condenados y punto.



Ayer en las noticias, entrevistaban a dos ex-obesos mórbidos que se habían hecho un by-pass gástrico...

El tipo decía que para él una cena de tres platos había sido lo normal, y que tras una arriesgada y costosa operación, eso era agua pasada. 

Facepalm total, meterse a quirófano por culpa de la desinformación institucional


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> En breve se cierra el foro. Así que seré breve.
> 
> ¿No puede ser que la obesidad sea debida a que nos atiborramos de grasa, sal y azúcar? Dicho en otras palabras: que nos encanta la comida basura y la devoramos sin medida.
> 
> ...



Si este es el nivel después de chopocientas páginas de hilo, apaga y vámonos.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> *Los primeros 3-4 días es un dolor: el cuerpo está sin fuerzas, luego se estabiliza.
> 
> 
> 
> El cuerpo, por diseño, almacena todo el excedente de energía, haya o no CH. El pico de insulina hace más eficiente el proceso de convertir el excedente en grasa, pero nada más. Incluso en ausencia total de CH se engorda: hay culturistas que suben de peso haciendo cetogénica.*



¿Culturistas que entrando en cetosis engordan músculo o grasa? Porque no es lo mismo, engordar músculo para un culturista en cetosis es posible siguiendo unas pautas y dependiendo también de su desarrollo y otras cosas que no vienen al caso. 

Un culturista engordando grasa en cetosis se me hace bastante difícil. Si precisamente con los "métodos modernos de definición" en el culturismo las últimas semanas antes de competir se suelen poner ciegos a comer evitando eso si los CH.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Culturistas que entrando en cetosis engordan músculo o grasa? Porque no es lo mismo, engordar músculo para un culturista en cetosis es posible siguiendo unas pautas y dependiendo también de su desarrollo y otras cosas que no vienen al caso.
> 
> Un culturista engordando grasa en cetosis se me hace bastante difícil. Si precisamente con los "métodos modernos de definición" en el culturismo las últimas semanas antes de competir se suelen poner ciegos a comer evitando eso si los CH.
> 
> Saludos.



Pirueta lingüistica: no es lo mismo hacer dieta cetogénica que estar en cetosis.

Sobre todo si se hace una dieta _presuntamente_ cetogénica (que en realidad no lo es por exceso de proteína)...

...mientras el sujeto se pregunta si ha salido de cetosis por culpa de la cebolla, o de los edulcorantes artificiales, o de los rayos cósmicos.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Pirueta lingüistica: no es lo mismo hacer dieta cetogénica que estar en cetosis.
> 
> Sobre todo si se hace una dieta presuntamente cetogénica (que en realidad no lo es por exceso de proteína)...
> 
> ...mientras el sujeto se pregunta si ha salido de cetosis por culpa de la cebolla, o de los edulcorantes artificiales, o de los rayos cósmicos.*



Los culturistas que utilizan la cetogénica no suelen pasar del 35% de proteina, el 5 de CH y el resto grasas.

Para tí ese porcentaje puede ser un exceso de proteinas pero para un culturista "que se lo toma en serio" no lo es.

Saludos.


----------



## Qui (14 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Tercer asalto: ¿Y entonces, por qué adelgazo?
> 
> Porque, sin saberlo, está usted tocando el _termostato del peso_: *la insulina*
> 
> ...



Me pilla muy de cerca este tema. Mi mujer se hizo una reducción de estómago hace un par de años ya que le resultaba imposible adelgazar siguiendo los métodos clásicos. Siempre subiendo y bajando de peso y comiendo a escondidas y pasándolas putas. Ya sé que para los foreros iluminados que nunca han sufrido este problema esto es únicamente porque no tiene fuerza de voluntad y bla, bla bla.

Muchas veces pienso que si hubiera sabido esto antes podría haber bajado de peso de forma sana y mantenerse ahí.

Un dato, ha pasado por muchos nutricionistas tanto de pago como de la seguridad social y jamás había óído hablar de una dieta cetogénica. A mi ahora me parece normal ya que se les acabaría el chollo a los nutricionistas porque parece difícil que alguien que haya estudiado nutrición no vea la posibilidad de usarlo al menos como terapia de choque.

Ahora ha cogido unos pocos kilos y está muy asustada. Va a probar a intentar alimentarse como hablamos aquí e incluso hacer dieta cetogénica pero tiene un problema derivado de su operación, le cabe muy poca comida en el estómago y enseguida tiene hambre.

Por cierto, su nivel de hambre me parece a mí mucho mayor de lo que sería normal. Pienso que quizá tenga que ver según he leido por ahí con la cantidad de celulas adiposas que tenía en el cuerpo y eso le produce ese hambre voraz.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los culturistas que utilizan la cetogénica no suelen pasar del 35% de proteina, el 5 de CH y el resto grasas.
> 
> Para tí ese porcentaje puede ser un exceso de proteinas pero para un culturista "que se lo toma en serio" no lo es.
> 
> Saludos.



Según lo que su autor llamaba "dieta cetogénica bien planteada", el triángulo que te mantiene en cetosis tiene su vértice más alejado precisamente en un 30% de proteínas y 5% de carbos: un 35% de proteínas se queda fuera.

Según las pautas cetogénicas de tratamiento de epilépticos, el consumo cetogénico debe doblar al glucogénico, aceptando que es cetogénico el 90% de la grasa y el 44% de la proteína, glucogénico el resto: con un 35% de protes y un 5% de carbos el "índice cetogénico" sale 1,9.

Ambas pautas consideran que aproximadamente el 56% de la proteína es glucogénica, y la primera pauta considera que las proteínas por valor de un 7% de la ingesta total no se usan para fines energéticos...

...pero es que además, tampoco todas las proteínas son iguales. Algunas son glucogénicas, otras son cetogénicas, y otras pueden seguir ambas vías (y siguen la vía glucogénica si hay falta de glucosa). Así que, según las proporciones de unas y otras, hasta el 75% de la proteína puede ser glucogénica.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Según lo que su autor llamaba "dieta cetogénica bien planteada", el triángulo que te mantiene en cetosis tiene su vértice más alejado precisamente en un 30% de proteínas y 5% de carbos: un 35% de proteínas se queda fuera.
> 
> Según las pautas cetogénicas de tratamiento de epilépticos, el consumo cetogénico debe doblar al glucogénico, aceptando que es cetogénico el 90% de la grasa y el 44% de la proteína, glucogénico el resto: con un 35% de protes y un 5% de carbos el "índice cetogénico" sale 1,9.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero intentais trasladar pautas que funcionan bien en personas "normales" con actividades normales a gente que requiere una nutrición especial por su deporte, es como si yo intentara trasladar las pautas de funcionamiento de mi coche a un Fómula-1, sería una cosa absurda porque salvo que los dos son coches poco más tienen que ver. Todas esas teoría pueden servir bien para la mayoría de individuos pero para lo que es un culturista e incluso cualquier deportista ya te aseguro yo que no son válidas.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya, pero intentais trasladar pautas que funcionan bien en personas "normales" con actividades normales a gente que requiere una nutrición especial por su deporte, es como si yo intentara trasladar las pautas de funcionamiento de mi coche a un Fómula-1, sería una cosa absurda porque salvo que los dos son coches poco más tienen que ver. Todas esas teoría pueden servir bien para la mayoría de individuos pero para lo que es un culturista e incluso cualquier deportista ya te aseguro yo que no son válidas.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya, ya, asumo que un culturista por su actividad y su composición corporal seguramente va a necesitar más proteína para "recambio" muscular que una persona normal, y por tanto más proteína que se "descuenta" antes de hacer consideraciones energéticas.

Pero si te quedas fuera del triángulo "normal", es fácil que estés tan al borde del triángulo "para culturistas" que cualquier desliz o despiste te saque fuera.

Y como digo, no toda la proteína cuenta igual, habría que ver si los culturistas que "engordan en cetosis" no estarán tomando suplementos con una proteína especialmente glucogénica


----------



## zapatitos (14 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Ya, ya, asumo que un culturista por su actividad y su composición corporal seguramente va a necesitar más proteína para "recambio" muscular que una persona normal, y por tanto más proteína que se "descuenta" antes de hacer consideraciones energéticas.
> 
> Pero si te quedas fuera del triángulo "normal", es fácil que estés tan al borde del triángulo "para culturistas" que cualquier desliz o despiste te saque fuera.
> 
> Y como digo, no toda la proteína cuenta igual, habría que ver si los culturistas que "engordan en cetosis" no estarán tomando suplementos con una proteína especialmente glucogénica*



Hombre, el "clásico" culturista que va con su batido de protes de aislado de suero a todas partes y se toma uno cada 2-3 horas y se despierta en mitad de la noche para tomarse otro lo tiene bastante complicado para entrar en cetosis, pero los que utilizan la cetosis en el culturismo (que hasta donde yo se son solo una minoría) siguen otras estrategias bastante distintas al culturista "clásico".

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (14 Nov 2016)

Una dieta para entrar en cetosis que he leído:
Desayuno:
Dos o tres huevos, 30 gramos de queso curado, 30 gramos de cebolla o espinaca o champiñones, pimiento, etc..., en aceite de coco, mantequilla u oliva.
Comida:
100 gramos de carne roja o pavo o pollo cocinada con oliva, coco o mantequilla.
Ensalada de verdes, con medio tomate y algo de aguacate con aceite de oliva.
Cena: 
100 gramos de salmón, (o trucha, atún, bacalao, sardinas, gambas,...)
Champiñones salteados en mantequilla y 30 gramos de brócoli.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Una dieta para entrar en cetosis que he leído:
> Desayuno:
> Dos o tres huevos, 30 gramos de queso curado, 30 gramos de cebolla o espinaca o champiñones, pimiento, etc..., en aceite de coco, mantequilla u oliva.
> Comida:
> ...



Es mucho más sencillo que todo eso: para entrar en cetosis basta con la no-dieta: el ayuno provoca en 16-36 horas la cetosis sin que haya que hacer nada. Es un proceso natural para poder acceder a las reservas de grasa del cuerpo (y gracias a ello, no morir).


----------



## Ragnar (14 Nov 2016)

Beber una lata de refresco azucarado al día aumenta hasta un 22% el riesgo de diabetes - ABC.es


----------



## Cormac (14 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Es mucho más sencillo que todo eso: para entrar en cetosis basta con la no-dieta: el ayuno provoca en 16-36 horas la cetosis sin que haya que hacer nada. Es un proceso natural para poder acceder a las reservas de grasa del cuerpo (y gracias a ello, no morir).



Pero en cuanto comas hidratos después de las 36 horas saldrás de la cetosis.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero en cuanto comas hidratos después de las 36 horas saldrás de la cetosis.



Pues depende de cuántos, y de cuáles.

Si has vaciado tus reservas de glucógeno, lo primero que hace el cuerpo es rellenarlas, y mientras tanto sigue produciendo cetonas (y glucosa por gluconeogénesis para esos pocos sistemas que no son capaces de quemar cetonas).

Si los hidratos son pocos y de absorción lenta, y te habías quedado seco de glucógeno, seguirás en cetosis.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Pero en cuanto comas hidratos después de las 36 horas saldrás de la cetosis.*



La mejor manera de saber esas cosas es el prueba y error de toda la vida, tomas X carbohidratos, te haces la prueba, si sigues en cetosis subes los carbos hasta que veas que sales de la cetosis, ese es más o menos tu límite. Los bajas un poco para tener un límite de seguridad por variantes desconocidas y/o incontrolables (digamos un 10-30% según gustos) y ya está.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (14 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> La mejor manera de saber esas cosas es el prueba y error de toda la vida, tomas X carbohidratos, te haces la prueba, si sigues en cetosis subes los carbos hasta que veas que sales de la cetosis, ese es más o menos tu límite. Los bajas un poco para tener un límite de seguridad por variantes desconocidas y/o incontrolables (digamos un 10-30% según gustos) y ya está.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí claro, y en uno de esos errores te desmayas o te vas al otro barrio por haberte pasado del límite


----------



## ImNoOne (14 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *1.- ¿Sabe usted cuanta energía contienen los alimentos?*



Sé la energía máxima. Efectivamente nadie sabe la que el cuerpo absorbe (se podría calcular, pero el experimento no es agradable), pero sé que, como mucho, el bacon que desayuno tiene unas 300kcal. Puede que utilice 150, 200 o 300, pero tomo el máximo y juego con ello.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> *2.- ¿Sabe usted cuanta energía consume su cuerpo?*



Como antes, puedo intuirlo: si se el máximo posible que estoy ingiriendo y conozco el peso de la grasa perdida puedo calcular el consumo del cuerpo con un porcentaje de error, más o menos grande en función de la persona.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Existe un "peso fijo" dependiente de varios factores al que su cuerpo intenta siempre volver. Si de pronto aumenta su ingesta de calorías en un 20% eso no le hará engordar de forma indefinida: su cuerpo se adaptará



Eso es la _Set Point Theory_ de la comunidad HAES, y es una vil mentira. Una persona que coma de mas engorda hasta el infinito (o hasta que se muere) de ahí que haya moles de 200-250 kilos y más.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Sí claro, y en uno de esos errores te desmayas o te vas al otro barrio por haberte pasado del límite



Por Dios en serio ya. 

NADIE que no esté gravemente enfermo se desmaya ni mucho menos se va al otro barrio por estar en cetosis. La cetosis es un estado natural. No pasa nada, no te mueres ni nada, joder lo que hay que leer ::

---------- Post added 14-nov-2016 at 19:56 ----------




ImNoOne dijo:


> Sé la energía máxima. Efectivamente nadie sabe la que el cuerpo absorbe (se podría calcular, pero el experimento no es agradable), pero sé que, como mucho, el bacon que desayuno tiene unas 300kcal. Puede que utilice 150, 200 o 300, pero tomo el máximo y juego con ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con su respuesta es ciertamente complicado defender la teoría CICO; eso sí, usted verá. ienso:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Una dieta para entrar en cetosis que he leído:
> Desayuno:
> Dos o tres huevos, 30 gramos de queso curado, 30 gramos de cebolla o espinaca o champiñones, pimiento, etc..., en aceite de coco, mantequilla u oliva.
> Comida:
> ...



Ehorabuena por su primer post inteligente en todo el hilo. Le felicito Cormac, siga "asín" :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Cormac (14 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Por Dios en serio ya.
> 
> NADIE que no esté gravemente enfermo se desmaya ni mucho menos se va al otro barrio por estar en cetosis. La cetosis es un estado natural. No pasa nada, no te mueres ni nada, joder lo que hay que leer ::
> 
> ...



Por no comer o no tener energía suficiente te puedes desmayar si estás haciendo una actividad fuerte, ya sea jugar a fútbol o estar ena obra.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Por no comer o no tener energía suficiente te puedes desmayar si estás haciendo una actividad fuerte, ya sea jugar a fútbol o estar ena obra.



Miles de años en cetosis, y ahora resulta que si no comemos macarrones o pan, nos desmayamos jugando a la pelotita pq no tenemos energía.

Que el 90% de la verdura y la fruta es agua. Se puede comer eso y aún así estar en cetosis.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Por no comer o no tener energía suficiente te puedes desmayar si estás haciendo una actividad fuerte, ya sea jugar a fútbol o estar ena obra.



Precisamente yo estoy en obra y en semiayuno todos los dias. Lo bueno de estar ketoadaptado precisamente es que no te quedas sin energia.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Miles de años en cetosis, y ahora resulta que si no comemos macarrones o pan, nos desmayamos jugando a la pelotita pq no tenemos energía.
> 
> Que el 90% de la verdura y la fruta es agua. Se puede comer eso y aún así estar en cetosis.



Se conoce que almacenamos las reservas en forma de grasa pero el estado metabólico que nos permite acceder a ellas nos puede matar según algunos.

En fin.

ienso:


----------



## sada (14 Nov 2016)

siken dijo:


> A ver: respecto a la pregunta que hice páginas atrás(no lo encuentro) para hacer flan casero de huevo con edulcorantes:
> Hice uno normal y otro con stevia de esa de Mercadona que ni es stevia porque de eso solo tiene un 2%.
> El de stevia quedó dulce pero con un regusto que no se quita en mucho tiempo. Como amargo o no se cómo explicarlo. No me gusta nada.
> 
> ...



Usa xilitol es rico parece azúcar es de bajo ig y se puede hornear. Vale lo que cuesta


----------



## Rauxa (14 Nov 2016)

Ultimo articulo traducido de Jason Fung:

Ayuno Vs Restricción calórica

Repensando verdades: Las diferencias entre la restricción calórica y el ayuno. Ayuno 27


----------



## Cormac (14 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Miles de años en cetosis, y ahora resulta que si no comemos macarrones o pan, nos desmayamos jugando a la pelotita pq no tenemos energía.
> 
> Que el 90% de la verdura y la fruta es agua. Se puede comer eso y aún así estar en cetosis.



Prueba a jugar un partido de elite a "la pelotita" como dices despectivamente y no llegas ni a la segunda parte.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2016 at 22:53 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Precisamente yo estoy en obra y en semiayuno todos los dias. Lo bueno de estar ketoadaptado precisamente es que no te quedas sin energia.



Y hay gente que pone su moto a 160 por la autopista y nunca le pasa nada.... hasta que le pasa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Prueba a jugar un partido de elite a "la pelotita" como dices despectivamente y no llegas ni a la segunda parte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-nov-2016 at 22:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues llevo ya mucho tiempo asi no veo donde esta el problema.

Aun no os enterais que al no consumir refinados ni tenemos bonitos picos de azucar ni esos picos de insulina que al rato provocan hipoglucemia.

El mecanismo de la oxidacion de grasas esta ahi desde los albores de la humanidad para dar toda la energia que se necesita cuando se necesita.

Lo que vulgarmente se llama lipotimia es el bajon de azucar a las pocas horas de consumirla por accion de la insulina. Como os hinchais a refinados vuestro cuerpo tiene capada la otra via metabolica.

No me imagino a un bosquimano yendo de caza y tener que parar a mitad para ir al frigorifico a tomar un actimel. 

Lea un poco sobre la caza por persistencia de pueblos cazadores recolectores.
Como lo haran sin barritas energeticas, todo un enigma hoija


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Prueba a jugar un partido de elite a "la pelotita" como dices despectivamente y no llegas ni a la segunda parte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-nov-2016 at 22:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo desisto; no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

Coma cada pocas horas; no corra riesgos. La muerte por inanición, ese silencioso enemigo.

Sea cauto. Cada pocas horas coma algo. Esto es un asunto serio. :|


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> Usa xilitol es rico parece azúcar es de bajo ig y se puede hornear. Vale lo que cuesta



¿Es más caro? no lo uso para mí, solo lo compré para el flan que llevo de visita a una casa. No quiero gastar mucho en algo de poco uso.

Quien come el flan no nota ese regusto amargo que noto yo. Esa persona usa stevia con frecuencia y dice que le sabe bien. Así que sin problema 

Pero gracias, si alguna vez tengo la desgracia de ser diabética lo tendré en cuenta porque como digo la stevia no me gusta.
No tengo antecedentes familiares ni otros factores así que no espero diabetes.

¿Bajo IG , dices? ¿no es dietético, para diabéticos?

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 00:26 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Miles de años en cetosis, y ahora resulta que si no comemos macarrones o pan, nos desmayamos jugando a la pelotita pq no tenemos energía.



El problema es a qué tenemos acosumbrado el cuerpo AHORA, no hace miles de años.


----------



## Cormac (15 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues llevo ya mucho tiempo asi no veo donde esta el problema.
> 
> Aun no os enterais que al no consumir refinados ni tenemos bonitos picos de azucar ni esos picos de insulina que al rato provocan hipoglucemia.
> 
> ...



Conocerá usted a muchos bosquimanos y el día a día de ellos, si. :bla: como su cinturón negro de karate.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 01:18 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo desisto; no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
> 
> Coma cada pocas horas; no corra riesgos. La muerte por inanición, ese silencioso enemigo.
> 
> Sea cauto. Cada pocas horas coma algo. Esto es un asunto serio. :|



Si le parece me pegaré tres días sin comer, sólo a base de cafés, mientras me animan los de éste hilo, como si fuera un foro de anoréxicas quinceañeras. 
(Esto sucedió en éste hilo)


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Sé la energía máxima. Efectivamente nadie sabe la que el cuerpo absorbe (se podría calcular, pero el experimento no es agradable), pero sé que, como mucho, el bacon que desayuno tiene unas 300kcal. Puede que utilice 150, 200 o 300, pero tomo el máximo y juego con ello.



Y aun así, tiene el problema de que el bacon del experimento no es idéntico al que tiene usted en su casa: igual tiene más tocino y menos chicha, y por tanto es más calórico.



> Como antes, puedo intuirlo: si se el máximo posible que estoy ingiriendo y conozco el peso de la grasa perdida puedo calcular el consumo del cuerpo con un porcentaje de error, más o menos grande en función de la persona.



No se haga trampas al solitario: conocer el consumo *a posteriori* no le sirve a usted de nada, lo que necesita es conocerlo *a priori*, para poder elegir las calorías entrantes.

Porque, incluso suponiendo que pudiera conocer el peso de la grasa perdida y distinguirlo del peso de agua, músculo, densidad ósea, electrolitos, etc. que haya perdido (¡o ganado!) porque tiene usted en casa todo un laboratorio, *tampoco le sirve para elegir las calorías entrantes futuras, ya que el consumo basal cambia en función de muchos parámetros, entre otros, lo que usted come*

Así que, mirusté, no. No sabe usted lo que consume (al menos, no antes de haberlo consumido), y no puede ajustar la ingesta al consumo porque *éste depende de aquella*



> Eso es la _Set Point Theory_ de la comunidad HAES, y es una vil mentira. Una persona que coma de mas engorda hasta el infinito (o hasta que se muere) de ahí que haya moles de 200-250 kilos y más.



[/quote]

¿Una vil mentira? ¿En base a qué? Porque si la única prueba que esgrime es la existencia de obesos mórbidos, siento decirle que _non sequitur_.

El _Set Point_ no es fijo e inamovible, depende de los niveles de insulina del cuerpo.

El cuerpo tiende a la homeostasis, pero un aumento persistente del nivel medio de insulinemia desplaza el _set point_ hacia arriba.

Obviamente, si comes de más, y lo que comes son alimentos que aumentan la secreción de insulina (básicamente, CH refinados, pero también en cierta medida proteínas), tu insulinemia será persistentemente elevada.

Adicionalmente, unos niveles permanentemente altos de insulina generan tolerancia, de modo que para gestionar la misma cantidad de glucosa en sangre hay que segregar TODAVÍA MÁS insulina, en una espiral sin fin de engorde e insulinorresistencia.

Si quiere negar la _Set Point Theory_, muéstreme un obeso mórbido que no base su alimentación principalmente en CH ni sea insulinorresistente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Nov 2016)

siken dijo:


> ¿Es más caro? no lo uso para mí, solo lo compré para el flan que llevo de visita a una casa. No quiero gastar mucho en algo de poco uso.
> 
> Quien come el flan no nota ese regusto amargo que noto yo. Esa persona usa stevia con frecuencia y dice que le sabe bien. Así que sin problema
> 
> ...



Pero criatura, ya se ha explicado que a nadie se le ocurra hacer ayuno sin un periodo de adaptacion sin refinados.

Su ADN es el mismo que el de los moradores de las cuevas hace 20.000 años.

Respecto edulcorantes dejaos de productos quimicos y pilla una miel buena.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 09:27 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Conocerá usted a muchos bosquimanos y el día a día de ellos, si. :bla: como su cinturón negro de karate.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 01:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Empiezas a ser mas tonto que Sugus y mira que es dificil. 

La informacion sobre los bosquimanos esta disponible, es veraz y no hablamos de hipotesis sobre poblaciones paleoliticas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Sí claro, y en uno de esos errores te desmayas o te vas al otro barrio por haberte pasado del límite
> 
> Si le parece me pegaré tres días sin comer, sólo a base de cafés, mientras me animan los de éste hilo, como si fuera un foro de anoréxicas quinceañeras.
> (Esto sucedió en éste hilo)



No sea cerril, hombre, que esto no es un foro de ANA y MÍA.

Una bajada de azúcar te puede provocar un desmayo o un mareo, se lo compro.

Incluso, si la bajada fuera muy drástica, podría uno hasta morirse, de acuerdo.

Pero lo primero sólo sucede en *personas no cetoadaptadas*, aquellos cuyo metabolismo aún no tiene práctica en la fabricación y regulación de cuerpos cetónicos.

Por eso (y por insuficiencia de electrolitos) los primeros días de dieta cetogénica pueden causar mareos: el cuerpo está aprendiendo a funcionar con cetonas, y mientras que tal a veces baja la glucemia hasta causar cierto malestar.

Lo que no va a suceder (salvo que seas lelo o defectuoso) es que entres en coma hipoglucémico, porque de primeras el glucagón se encargará de liberar glucosa en sangre a partir del glucógeno, y de segundas la gluconeogénesis mantendrá el nivel estable mientras la mayor parte de tu cuerpo empieza a quemar cetonas en vez de glucosa.

Lo de lelo: porque si te pones a correr una maratón en ayunas antes de estar cetoadaptado, lo mismo te da una pájara y sí que la lías. Pero incluso así, hay que ser bastante, pero bastante lelo para ver los primeros síntomas de hipoglucemia y empeñarse en seguir corriendo.

Es que, si lo piensa, el hecho de que el cuerpo humano funcionase así nos habría llevado a la extinción: en un entorno de alimento escaso ¿Resulta que llevar a cabo una actividad extenuante como, por ejempo, obtener alimento cazando, nos va a hacer que nos desmayemos? No duraríamos ni dos telediarios.

ITEM MÁS: ya sé que le escandalizó tremendamente que hiciera (y contara) un ayuno de tres días. Yo mismo habría reaccionado igual no hace tanto.
Pero esa experiencia me ha confirmado que la cosa no da para tanto, que somos mucho más robustos de lo que nos quieren hacer creer.


----------



## autsaider (15 Nov 2016)

La grasa y el dulce son dos alimentos que actuan sobre el núcleo accumbens del cerebro. Por separado nos transforman y hacen que comamos en exceso. Estamos diseñados por la naturaleza para hacerlo.

Pero cuando van juntos el cerebro pierde todo el control sobre la situación, y comemos hasta que no nos cabe más.

Pues esa es la causa de la obesidad: que comemos en exceso porque los que venden alimentos han encontrado la forma de hacer que comamos en exceso.

Los paleodietistas, al suprimir el dulce de vuestra dieta, vuestro cerebro recupera el control, y vosotros recuperáis el control sobre vuestro apetito. Empezáis a comer menos. Y por tanto a adelgazar.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> La grasa y el dulce son dos alimentos que actuan sobre el núcleo accumbens del cerebro. Por separado nos transforman y hacen que comamos en exceso. Estamos diseñados por la naturaleza para hacerlo.
> 
> Pero cuando van juntos el cerebro pierde todo el control sobre la situación, y comemos hasta que no nos cabe más.
> 
> ...



Como teoría sobre las causas inherentes de la etiología del sobrepeso y obesidad, me parece pobre, prejuiciosa, y nada fundamentada. 

¿Tiene alguna prueba que la respalde?

¿Ha leído algo de lo que se viene comentando por aquí? ¿Es capaz de entrar en el debate? 

Así, a bote pronto:

-Su teoría no explica el efecto rebote que se da en las dietas hipocalóricas.

-Su teoría es capaz de explicar la ganancia de peso en forma de músculo.

-Su teoría no es capaz de explicar el fracaso de las dietas hipocalóricas bajas en grasa (cercano al 99%).

-Su teoría da por hecho que todos los obesos y personas con sobrepeso lo son porque se alimentan de comida basura procesada, rica en grasas y azúcar. Esto NO es cierto.

-Según su teoría, el pan o la pasta no juegan papel alguno en el sobrepeso, ya que ni son dulces, ni contienen grasas.


----------



## autsaider (15 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> -Según su teoría, el pan o la pasta no juegan papel alguno en el sobrepeso, ya que ni son dulces, ni contienen grasas.



El pan si tiene sabor dulce.

Y no es que lo diga yo porque esa es mi impresión subjetiva. Es que objetivamente el pan tiene sabor dulce.

La saliva tiene una enzima llamada amilasa. La amilasa descompone los almidones en azúcares simples. Toda la lengua está cubierta de receptores de glucosa. Por eso el pan siempre tiene sabor dulce (salvo que le pongas sal).

Estás tan loco que ya ni sabes a lo que sabe el pan.


Adrenocromo dijo:


> -Su teoría da por hecho que todos los obesos y personas con sobrepeso lo son porque se alimentan de comida basura procesada, rica en grasas y azúcar. Esto NO es cierto.



Casi todo lo que venden en el supermercado es comida basura. Estás tan loco que no sabes ni eso.


Adrenocromo dijo:


> -Su teoría no es capaz de explicar el fracaso de las dietas hipocalóricas bajas en grasa (cercano al 99%).



Si la explica.


Adrenocromo dijo:


> -Su teoría no explica el efecto rebote que se da en las dietas hipocalóricas.



Si la explica. 


Adrenocromo dijo:


> ¿Ha leído algo de lo que se viene comentando por aquí? ¿Es capaz de entrar en el debate?



¡¡¡Pero si lleváis desde la primera página repitiendo las mismas gilipolleces como discos rayados!!!

¿De veras crees que no os hemos leido? Pero si no hacéis más que repetir lo mismo.


Adrenocromo dijo:


> Como teoría sobre las causas inherentes de la etiología del sobrepeso y obesidad, me parece pobre, prejuiciosa, y nada fundamentada.
> 
> ¿Tiene alguna prueba que la respalde?



Podría ponerte aquí millones de estudios científicos, y podría ponerte a las autoridades sanitarias diciendo que grasa, sal y azúcar es lo que tenemos que reducir de nuestra dieta.

Pero un energúmeno como tú descarta la información objetiva porque si no lo hiciera, tendría que descartar sus ideas de loco.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> La grasa y el dulce son dos alimentos que actuan sobre el núcleo accumbens del cerebro. Por separado nos transforman y hacen que comamos en exceso. Estamos diseñados por la naturaleza para hacerlo.
> 
> Pero cuando van juntos el cerebro pierde todo el control sobre la situación, y comemos hasta que no nos cabe más.
> 
> ...



Incompleto, pero se lo compro.

Es la metáfora de los ciegos y el elefante:







Así van (o igual, así vamos) los diferentes voceros de la alimentación

- Lo que nos hace gordos son las calorías de más
- Lo que nos hace gordos es no hacer ejercicio
- Lo que nos hace gordos es que la sal, el azúcar y la grasa nos sobrecargan el cerebro y perdemos el control
- Lo que nos hace gordos es comer mucho dulce
- Lo que nos hace gordos es comer muchos productos animales
- Lo que nos hace gordos es el hambre descontrolada
etc.

Todas esas aseveraciones son al menos parcialmente ciertas, pero todas ellas fallan a la hora de dibujar el conjunto, de englobar todos los casos.

Porque, si cada una de estas interpretaciones fuera la verdad indiscutible...

¿Por qué hay gordos que comen 1000 kcal al día y no adelgazan? ¿Por qué hay flacos que trasiegan 7000 kcal al día y no engordan?
¿Por qué hay gordos que van al gimnasio y no adelgazan? ¿Por qué hay obreros gordos? ¿Por qué hay vagos redomados flacos?
¿Por qué hay gordos que no comen grasa ni sal?
¿Por qué, si la comida moderna es toda adictiva, no somos todos gordos?
¿Por qué hay gordos que no comen dulce, y gente haciendo dieta cetogénica que se estanca y no puede perder más peso?
¿Por qué hay gordos vegetarianos y flacos carnívoros?

Su proposición es interesante, pero no es todo el elefante.


----------



## Funciovago (15 Nov 2016)

Muy buen hilo, una pregunta, ya se que me vais a decir que no se debe tomar azucar y tenéis toda la razón del mundo, pero dentro de lo malo y quitando edulcorantes, ¿qué azucar es el menos malo, el integral, moreno...?.

Gracias por el hilo a todos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Nov 2016)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muy buen hilo, una pregunta, ya se que me vais a decir que no se debe tomar azucar y tenéis toda la razón del mundo, pero dentro de lo malo y quitando edulcorantes, ¿qué azucar es el menos malo, el integral, moreno...?.
> 
> Gracias por el hilo a todos.



Primero, el azúcar no es "malo". Esa afirmación es incompleta cuando menos.

Segundo: el azúcar es azúcar, esto es, una mezcla refinada de 50% glucosa y 50% fructosa. A efectos prácticos te da igual. Lo que te tiene que preocupar del azúcar es lo mismo que te debe preocupar de, por ejemplo, la harina de trigo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Nov 2016)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muy buen hilo, una pregunta, ya se que me vais a decir que no se debe tomar azucar y tenéis toda la razón del mundo, pero dentro de lo malo y quitando edulcorantes, ¿qué azucar es el menos malo, el integral, moreno...?.
> 
> Gracias por el hilo a todos.



Si vas a tomar azúcar, lo mínimo que yo le pediría es que me aportase algo más que calorías vacías y chute de insulina.

En ese sentido, igual me tiraría por la miel, o el azúcar moreno (que al menos te aportan micronutrientes)


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Nov 2016)

La mentira del azúcar integral | Mama Bio | Escuela de Nutrición

Lo que entendemos por azúcar integral, normalmente no lo es.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Nov 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> La mentira del azúcar integral | Mama Bio | Escuela de Nutrición
> 
> Lo que entendemos por azúcar integral, normalmente no lo es.



Idem para la harina integral, por cierto.

Y para la "miel" de súper.


----------



## maxmin (15 Nov 2016)

Hoy he visto azucar de coco en un super . Ni idea de que existiera.
Azúcar de coco, endulzante sano y natural


----------



## sada (15 Nov 2016)

siken dijo:


> ¿Es más caro? no lo uso para mí, solo lo compré para el flan que llevo de visita a una casa. No quiero gastar mucho en algo de poco uso.
> 
> Quien come el flan no nota ese regusto amargo que noto yo. Esa persona usa stevia con frecuencia y dice que le sabe bien. Así que sin problema
> 
> ...



es de bajo índice glucémico, lo ideal para diabéticos, es similar al azúcar de aspecto y sabor. Una pena no haberlo descubierto antes de probar las mil mierdas que venden en mercadona y similares bajo el nombre de stevia

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 13:35 ----------




maxmin dijo:


> Hoy he visto azucar de coco en un super . Ni idea de que existiera.
> Azúcar de coco, endulzante sano y natural



en que super lo has visto??


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Nov 2016)

maxmin dijo:


> Hoy he visto azucar de coco en un super . Ni idea de que existiera.
> Azúcar de coco, endulzante sano y natural



Leyendo sus propiedades en diagonal, yo diría que gana el premio al endulzante menos pernicioso:

- Proporción "normal" glucosa/fructosa (un exceso de fructosa fomenta el hígado graso)

- Mayor cantidad de micronutrientes incluso que la miel

- Una pequeña proporción de ácidos grasos de cadena corta y polifenoles

- Trazas de aminoácidos esenciales

- Inulina, es decir, *fibra* que retarda la absorción y que es responsable de su bajo IG (35)


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> El pan si tiene sabor dulce.
> 
> Y no es que lo diga yo porque esa es mi impresión subjetiva. Es que objetivamente el pan tiene sabor dulce.
> 
> ...



Frena hijo de puta, no sé por qué cojones tienes que llamarme loco y energúmeno.

Vaya putos argumentos de mierda.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Sí claro, y en uno de esos errores te desmayas o te vas al otro barrio por haberte pasado del límite*



Paradojicamente es mucho más fácil sufrir hipoglucemia o un desmayo consumiendo una alta dosis de carbohidratos después del entrenamiento que consumiendo pocos o no consumiendo ninguno, por supuesto la hipoglucemia no te sucede al instante sino alrededor de unos 45-60 minutos después. Esto lo aprendí muy bien en mis años de competición donde después de la obligada comida postentreno muy alta en carbohidratos o durante la competición, a los 45-60 minutos debías hacer una comida bien equilibrada si no querías sentirte realmente mal pero mal por la bajada glucémica.

En el deporte competitivo normalmente pasarse es mejor que no llegar porque si te quedas corto eso significa darle una ventaja a los rivales y yo no era mejor ni más listo que nadie así que hacía más o menos lo mismo que todos los demás. Así es la vida y no la he inventado yo.

Aún sigo haciendo a veces esa comida alrededor de una hora después de la del postentreno, más por costumbre que porque ahora la necesite ya que no llego ni muchísimo menos a las cantidades de carbos que tomaba antes.

Dicho esto, se perfectamente que no preguntas sobre estas cosas por interés en saber o aprender sino solo para intentar pillar a alguien en algún renuncio o equivocación. Pero que no pasa nada, te contesto igual y no hay problema.

Mi recomendación si realmente estás interesado en entrar en cetosis y después calcular la cantidad de carbohidratos que puedes tomar antes y después de tu entrenamiento:

- No comas ningún alimento que contenga más de 10 gr de carbohidratos por cada 100. Tampoco consumas fruta, ni yogures aunque puedan tener menos.

- Consume verduras, carne, pescado, grasa buena, etc sin miedo.

- Te vas a cualquier farmacia y te compras tiras reactivas para controlar las cetosis, hay muchas marcas y modelos compra la que más te guste o pienses mejor para tí.

- El primer día no gastes ninguna tira porque viniendo de comer muchos carbohidratos durante mucho tiempo va a ser improbable que estés ya en cetosis y gastarás tiras para nada. El segundo día tampoco, mejor míralo al tercero.

- Mucha gente puede sufrir cosas como mareos durante el proceso, sobre todo la primera vez. Es completamente normal y se va muy pronto.

- Cuando sepas ya que estás en cetosis, sube paulatinamente los carbohidratos de antes y después de entrenar (si estás interesado en tomar antes y después) o solo después de entrenar que en mi opinión es lo más recomendable en cetosis.

- Súbelos poco a poco porque si lo subes demasiado desde el principio vas a estar continuamente saliendo y entrando en cetosis hasta que des con la tecla y será un cachondeo continuo.

- Súbelos por ejemplo de 5 en 5 gramos de carbohidratos y te vas controlando si con esa cantidad has salido de la cetosis. Cuando por fin salgas porque te hayas pasado pues ya sabes que la cifra anterior es tu límite de carbohidratos, los bajas un poco para tener un porcentaje de seguridad (por ejemplo un 20%) vuelves a entrar en cetosis y te vas controlando regularmente para cerciorarte que estás en el camino que quieres.

Y ya está, yo creo que no es tan difícil, no se.

Pdta - Si por casualidad sufres desmayos, alucinaciones, etc etc haciendo eso te recomiendo que te vayas corriendo a emergencias porque te aseguro que no es por la cetosis sino que tienes que tener algo bastante más severo que eso como cáncer, hepatitis, sobredosis de hongos, te ha echado burundanga en alguna bebida o en tu interior vive una solitaria de por lo menos 55 metros.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> El pan si tiene sabor dulce.
> 
> Y no es que lo diga yo porque esa es mi impresión subjetiva. Es que objetivamente el pan tiene sabor dulce.
> 
> ...



Lo que Adeno te quiere decir es que el azucar y el pan son lo mismo, y que la grasa no es el problema, es la solucion.

Respecto a los estudios ya hay un hilo sobre eso pasate y veras que sobre la grasa (natural) no consiguen que ningun estudio (la grasa buena) de malos datos en cuanto enfermedades cardiovasculares y cancer.

Llevamos chopecientas paginas poniendo estudios sobre las grasas buenas, su efecto saciante, su efecto positivo para controlar los picos de insulina y por ende la obesidad, y tu no te das por enterado.

No metas las grasas trans en la ecuacion, y las extraidas por medios termicos o quimicos, porque entonces patinas, esas si son malas.

Pd. Deberias ir buscando esos estudios en el pubmed donde demuestras que las grasas naturales son malas malisimas. Si no vas a quedar como el fantasma que eres.


----------



## Cormac (15 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero criatura, ya se ha explicado que a nadie se le ocurra hacer ayuno sin un periodo de adaptacion sin refinados.
> 
> Su ADN es el mismo que el de los moradores de las cuevas hace 20.000 años.
> 
> ...



Precisamente me puse a leer sobre los bosquimanos. Lea, hombre, lea, pero no de un blog paleo, que sólo pondrá lo que interesa.
Te ha jodido la pillada del cinturón negro, eh? Ya empiezas a insultar.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Precisamente me puse a leer sobre los bosquimanos. Lea, hombre, lea, pero no de un blog paleo, que sólo pondrá lo que interesa.
> Te ha jodido la pillada del cinturón negro, eh? Ya empiezas a insultar.*



Los bosquimanos que yo sepa tradicionalmente se alimentaban de caza y frutos, raices, tubérculo, etc que encontraban por su territorio. 

Por supuesto estamos hablando de los bosquimanos antiguos no de los de ahora que como la mayoría de la humanidad y parafraseando a la Polla Records, comen mierda vitaminada, comen mierda concentrada, comen mierda deliciosa, comen mierda y encima la pagan.

En resumen que los bosquimanos de ahora basan su alimentación en productos procesados como casi todo cristo, unos porque la moda de la comida basura no tiene fronteras y otros porque es lo único que les dan para subsistir.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Precisamente me puse a leer sobre los bosquimanos. Lea, hombre, lea, pero no de un blog paleo, que sólo pondrá lo que interesa.
> Te ha jodido la pillada del cinturón negro, eh? Ya empiezas a insultar.



Meriende algo, hombre. ¿Cuántas horas lleva sin comer? Tenga cuidado. 

Puede morir. ::

¿La dieta de los bosquimanos? Pues hombre, basada en pan, pasta, patatas y arroz... Con muy muy poca grasa (tapona las arterias) y cuidadín con la carne roja. 

De toda la vida de Dios.

::


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2016)

Siete comiditas al día o bombonas en aguacaterías.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Nov 2016)

Por cierto Adrecronomo, tal vez deberías abrir un nuevo hilo con link a este porque parece que ya está superando el límite y comienza a funcionar mal.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Precisamente me puse a leer sobre los bosquimanos. Lea, hombre, lea, pero no de un blog paleo, que sólo pondrá lo que interesa.
> Te ha jodido la pillada del cinturón negro, eh? Ya empiezas a insultar.



Va Cormac que ya me pica la curiosidad lo de la pillada, que no se de que, ni de cuando ni se de que cojones me habla, expliquese Ud si le place.

Le dejo aqui un articulo basado en dos estudios realizados por investigadores de la Universidad de Indiana y de la Universidad de Wyoming, y otros de la universidad de Moscu y otra americana de Tucson. Evidentemente por antropologos. 

Dele Ud el credito que crea que merecen pero son estudios serios sobre las tecnicas de caza de neardentales y homo sapiens, y precisamente comparan con la tecnica de los bosquimanos.

NOTICIAS DE PREHISTORIA - Prehistoria al Día -: Cazadores rápidos y precisos frente a cazadores por persistencia.

Sobre los bosquimanos dice:
'Los bosquimanos salen en busca de su presa en las horas más calurosas del mediodía. Dependiendo de las condiciones especificas, el cazador perseguirá al elegido antílope durante 5 horas o más en un recorrido aproximado de unos 25 kilómetros, hasta que el animal cae agotado.'

El articulo es muy interesante recomiendo leerlo (especialmente a los veganos).

En el articulo hay un video de la BBC que muestra la caza por persistencia, a pleno dia, con la solanera y toda la carrera hinchandose a barritas energeticas (esto ultimo no).

El articulo es una enorme conspiracion mundial donde intentan convencernos de que los seres humanos somos capaces de correr kilometros sin un bocata en la mochila, ni un misero kitkat. La conspiracion continua con arqueologos poniendo puntas de lanza falsas en yacimientos de 400.000 años de antiguedad, y encima tienen la poca verguenza de hacerles fotos y mostrarnoslas. (Modo ironic off).

De los molinos y las panificadoras no dicen nada, cuando encuentran alguno le echan tierra encima los muy cabrones.::


----------



## Rauxa (15 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Va Cormac que ya me pica la curiosidad lo de la pillada, que no se de que, ni de cuando ni se de que cojones me habla, expliquese Ud si le place.
> 
> Le dejo aqui un articulo basado en dos estudios realizados por investigadores de la Universidad de Indiana y de la Universidad de Wyoming, y otros de la universidad de Moscu y otra americana de Tucson. Evidentemente por antropologos.
> 
> ...



Pero imagino que antes de salir a cazar a pleno sol, desayunarían sus galletas tosta rica (con forma de tiranosaurus), con su melmelada light y su cuenco de leche de vaca con copos de avena, no?
Pq sino vaya mierda de caza harían...


----------



## merkawoman (15 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No sea cerril, hombre, que esto no es un foro de ANA y MÍA.
> 
> Una bajada de azúcar te puede provocar un desmayo o un mareo, se lo compro.
> 
> ...




Me suena curioso lo de "persona cetoadaptada"

¿de verdad se potencia dicho mecanismo y este puede llegar a ser el principal?

¿incluso sin estar en cetosis?


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Nov 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Me suena curioso lo de "persona cetoadaptada"
> 
> ¿de verdad se potencia dicho mecanismo y este puede llegar a ser el principal?
> 
> ¿incluso sin estar en cetosis?



Los hombres con total facilidad, y cuando vea a una mujer dejar de forma extricta durante unos meses cualquier forma de azucar y refinados te lo dire.

Yo practicamente al mes ya estaba haciendo 16/8, y llevo tres años. Que me corrijan si me equivoco pero en las 16 horas de ayuno entro en cetosis a diario si o si.

Al mes deje de desayunar y me di cuenta que pasaba la mañana tan ricamente y llegaba a la comida sin hambre excesiva. Ahora si un dia voy muy liado no como en 24 horas y ni bajones no falto de energia, y tengo bastantes horas de trabajo fisico.

El que ha escrito el articulo de la wiki debe de ser forero burbujo
Cetosis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Nov 2016)

Mirad estos tíos:







Son la tribu bodi, de Etiopía, para ellos la belleza suprema es una barriga prominente, el que más grande y bonita la tenga se lleva a la mejor mujer de la tribu. La consiguen con una dieta a base de sangre y leche de vaca mezclada con mucha miel, además suplementan con cereales. Apenas prueban la carne.
No son ni cazadores ni guerreros. Son agricultores!!!!


----------



## Rauxa (15 Nov 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Me suena curioso lo de "persona cetoadaptada"
> 
> ¿de verdad se potencia dicho mecanismo y este puede llegar a ser el principal?
> 
> ¿incluso sin estar en cetosis?



Coma como hemos venido comiendo en los dos últimos millones de años y nos cuenta.

Nuestro cuerpo prefiere quemar grasa como combustible principal.
Durante el día estamos:
- Durmiendo
- Mirando TV
- Paseando
- Trabajando de forma sedentaria
- Internet, móbil...
- Comiendo, cocinando

O sea, podríamos decir que el 90% de nuestra actividad es a baja o moderada intensidad. Y para ello, el cuerpo prefiere tirar de grasa. 
Si nuestro cuerpo no tira apenas de grasa y prefiere el azúcar y nos pide cada 2-3 horas comida, es que algo no estamos haciendo bien.

Hace miles de años, el hombre, pese a lo que se dice, era tb bastante sedentario.
Vida contemplativa. Se levantaba para ir a cazar y poco más. Si ese día ya tenía el sustento necesario, se cobijaba en la sombra de un árbol y miraba como jugaban sus crías. Vida totalmente contemplativa. No se movía por mover. Se movía para cazar/comer y para trasladarse de un sitio a otro si la situación lo requería. 
Si cazaba una presa grande, e incluso si había "descubierto" algún sistema para mantener refrigerados ciertos alimentos que recolectaba (dentro de la cueva...), y por tanto tenía comida asegurada por unos días, se limitaba simplemente a vivir, sin más preocupaciones. Aunque eran nómadas, si estaban cerca del agua (rio, lago, mar...), si el clima era bueno y no había peligro de otros animales que les pudieran complicar su existencia, ahí estaban: vida contemplativa, debajo de un cocotero, tocándose los cataplines.

Pues nosotros igual. Es más, seguramente hagamos más actividad física que muchos de esos primitivos. 

Ellos comían lo que comían y se ponían hasta el culo de lo que encontraban. Y sabemos que lo que había era tremendamente nutritivo. Da igual si era carne, pescado, miel o frutas. No había nada procesado ni azucarado. 100% natural, fresco. Poder saciante y nutritivo a más no poder. 

Nosotros en la actualidad le hemos dado la vuelta a esa forma de funcionar y de comer. Y ahora nuestro cuerpo prefiere tirar de azúcares como combustible principal. Y claro, nuestro organismo va almacenando cada día más grasa, pq no la quiere quemar.
Si volvemos a lo de antes (adaptado a nuestra realidad), verás los beneficios y el sobrepeso (aunque no haga deporte), será inexistente de por vida.


----------



## merkawoman (15 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los hombres con total facilidad, y cuando vea a una mujer dejar de forma extricta durante unos meses cualquier forma de azucar y refinados te lo dire.
> 
> Yo practicamente al mes ya estaba haciendo 16/8, y llevo tres años. Que me corrijan si me equivoco pero en las 16 horas de ayuno entro en cetosis a diario si o si.
> 
> ...



En mi dieta no bajo del 50% de grasa, como 2 o 3 veces al dia, entreno 5-6 dias semanales en ayunas y no he entrado en cetosis (ni intencion tengo......) controlandolo con tiras en diferentes momentos.

Eso si no bajo 4-5 piezas de fruta al dia.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 22:10 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Coma como hemos venido comiendo en los dos últimos millones de años y nos cuenta.
> 
> Nuestro cuerpo prefiere quemar grasa como combustible principal.
> Durante el día estamos:
> ...




No, me referia a esto.

Simplemente me suena raro el termino "cetoadaptado".

Como si se domesticase la oxidacion mitocondrial.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Nov 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> En mi dieta no bajo del 50% de grasa, como 2 o 3 veces al dia, entreno 5-6 dias semanales en ayunas y no he entrado en cetosis (ni intencion tengo......) controlandolo con tiras en diferentes momentos.
> 
> Eso si no bajo 4-5 piezas de fruta al dia.
> 
> ...



Pues lo podríamos llamar así.
cuando hemos estado 20, 30, 40 años comiendo como el culo, para volver a funcionar tal y como hemos estado diseñados, hace falta un tiempo de adaptación.


----------



## merkawoman (15 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues lo podríamos llamar así.
> cuando hemos estado 20, 30, 40 años comiendo como el culo, para volver a funcionar tal y como hemos estado diseñados, hace falta un tiempo de adaptación.



Pero se esta dando a entender que el exito de perder peso con una dieta alta en grasas es debido a la cetosis.

Que alguien me corrija si voy mal....pero se puede llevar un ayuno intermitente como el 16/8 entrenando duro en ayunas, con una dieta con suficientes carbos para no entrar en cetosis y aun asi quemar grasa.¿¿??


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Nov 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Pero se esta dando a entender que el exito de perder peso con una dieta alta en grasas es debido a la cetosis.
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si voy mal....pero se puede llevar un ayuno intermitente como el 16/8 entrenando duro en ayunas, con una dieta con suficientes carbos para no entrar en cetosis y aun asi quemar grasa.¿¿??



Eso no es exacto.

El exito esta en que al eliminar los refinados tambien eliminas los picos de azucar en sangre, y el subsiguiente pico de insulina que barre la glucosa y la transforma en grasa visceral.

Lo de aumentar la grasa buena es la consecuencia logica de eliminar los refinados. O consumes gasolina o consumes diesel. 

El cuerpo necesita energia y le damos la que no deberiamos haber dejado de darle nunca. Evidentemente tenemos claro que la demonizacion de la grasa de los ultimos 50 años es una enorme falacia comercial.

Ademas el aumento del porcentaje de grasa en la dieta hace que baje el indice glucemico de toda la ingesta. Al contrario de lo que nos quieren vender, la grasa nos ayuda a mantener peso no a engordar.

Lo del 16/8 (no te he entendido mucho) ayuda en todo el tema hormonal y mejora la resistencia a la insulina, lo que hara que el mecanismo de acumulacion de grasa sea menor. 

En teoria a las diez horas se agotan las reservas de glucogeno y el cuerpo entra en cetosis de forma natural. Puede ser en menos horas si tu dieta es alta en grasa y sin refinados o si realizas actividad fisica intensa.

Evidentemente si esto te ocurre a diario tendras flexibilidad metabolica. Los paleo no consumimos refinados pero si muchos hidratos de fuentes naturales (verdura, tuberculos, frutos secos...). Esos hidratos se liberan de forma lenta y pasas bastantes horas utilizando el glucogeno y otros periodos en cetosis. Ambos mecanismos son complementarios.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Nov 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> En mi dieta no bajo del 50% de grasa, como 2 o 3 veces al dia, entreno 5-6 dias semanales en ayunas y no he entrado en cetosis (ni intencion tengo......) controlandolo con tiras en diferentes momentos.
> 
> Eso si no bajo 4-5 piezas de fruta al dia.



Pista: si estás cetoadaptado y la cetosis es ligera, las tiras te van a dar negativo de todos modos.

Me explico, el tema es que la aparición de cuerpos cetónicos en la orina es parte del proceso de adaptación. Cuando el cuerpo, que no había entrado en cetosis probablemente desde la lactancia (o si se crió con biberones, ni eso) se encuentra con que tiene que cambiar su forma de funcionar, al principio no es capaz de calibrar con precisión las necesidades energéticas.

Como consecuencia, las primeras semanas se fabrican más cuerpos cetónicos de los necesarios, y el resto se elimina a través del aliento, el sudor y la orina.

Una vez el cuerpo aprende a controlar la producción, las tiras reactivas no detectarán nada (o muy poco) al tiempo que el olor peculiar de sudor y aliento desaparecen o se atenúan.

Así que, si me dices que haces 16/8, que no pasas más hambre que el perro del afilador (que se comía las chispas pa comer caliente), y que entrenas en ayunas y no te da una pájara, lo más probable es que sí que estés entrando y saliendo de cetosis, digan lo que digan las tiras.



> No, me referia a esto.
> 
> Simplemente me suena raro el termino "cetoadaptado".
> 
> Como si se domesticase la oxidacion mitocondrial.



La oxidación mitocondrial, obviamente, va a ser la que es.
Pero para poder llevarla a cabo hacen falta cuerpos cetónicos que oxidar, _n'est-ce pas_?
Y la producción de cuerpos cetónicos es un proceso regulado hormonalmente y que sí que hay que "aprender".

Un _sugar burner_ produce en general quasicero cuerpos cetónicos, su cuerpo confía en poder tirar siempre de glucosa. Si se salta un par de comidas se marea, porque su cuerpo *no sabe bien qué hacer en ausencia de glucosa*

Una vez el cuerpo "aprende" a fabricar cetonas (y cuándo), se establece un equilibrio entre glucosa y cetonas que varía en función de la alimentación y la actividad, pero las cetonas ya no desaparecen: sólo varía la proporción entre una y otras.

"Cetosis" es el estado metabólico en el que el cuerpo se alimenta más de cetonas que de glucosa, y como tal no es un estado binario (estoy en cetosis/no estoy en cetosis), sino gradual (cetosis leve, media, profunda en función de la proporción de energía consumida en forma de cetonas).

En el extremo (=ausencia total de glúcidos y consumo mínimo de proteínas, o en caso de ayuno prolongado) la cetosis es tan profunda que sólo algunas zonas del cerebro (aquellas que sólo pueden consumir glucosa, que son las menos) y los glóbulos rojos (que carecen de mitocondrias) utilizan glucosa, y TODO LO DEMÁS (>90% consumo) quema cetonas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (16 Nov 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Mirad estos tíos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué horror, qué asco :vomito::vomito:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pista: si estás cetoadaptado y la cetosis es ligera, las tiras te van a dar negativo de todos modos.
> 
> Me explico, el tema es que la aparición de cuerpos cetónicos en la orina es parte del proceso de adaptación. Cuando el cuerpo, que no había entrado en cetosis probablemente desde la lactancia (o si se crió con biberones, ni eso) se encuentra con que tiene que cambiar su forma de funcionar, al principio no es capaz de calibrar con precisión las necesidades energéticas.
> 
> ...



Smiling Jack preciso y acertado como siempre.

:Aplauso:


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Mirad estos tíos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que flipe...y las piernas

curiosamente leo que ellas son delgadas y esbeltas..no comen lo mismo que ellos?


----------



## PATITOXXL (16 Nov 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Mirad estos tíos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pedazo de body que se gastan los bodi


----------



## lewis (16 Nov 2016)

No sé que hacer, habéis puesto las dos anteriormente:

- Leche de coco Aroy- D. Al 60% pero 2,0g/100ml. de azúcar.

- Leche de coco Ecomil. Al 8,5% sin azúcar.

No busco precio si no salud. ¿Qué haríais?.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Nov 2016)

globos dijo:


> Parece que son ganaderos y su dieta es a base de sangre y leche.
> 
> Estos no son gordos, tienen ascitis por la cantidad de sal que ingieren con la sangre y tiene características de hipotiroidismo.



dieta hipercalórica, para participar en el concurso se pasan meses sin hacer apenas nada, solo comiendo todo el rato.

Aparte de lo que dices, pero basta mirarles el resto del cuerpo para ver que también han engordado.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Nov 2016)

globos dijo:


> Les quitas la ascitis y pasan desapercibidos, estos no conocen el pan y los refrescos de cola, el que un día salga a la gran ciudad en 6 meses gana y se mantiene 4 años más sin volver a salir a la urbe a por más harina y azucar.



¿te saltas la parte de que beben leche y sangre a litros durante la preparación?


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Nov 2016)

qué va, no están regordetes además de inflamados, qué va. Pero no es la grasa y la proteína animal, es sóoooolo la sal, claaaaaro.

El cherry picking a todo lo que da.


----------



## merkawoman (16 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pista: si estás cetoadaptado y la cetosis es ligera, las tiras te van a dar negativo de todos modos.
> 
> Me explico, el tema es que la aparición de cuerpos cetónicos en la orina es parte del proceso de adaptación. Cuando el cuerpo, que no había entrado en cetosis probablemente desde la lactancia (o si se crió con biberones, ni eso) se encuentra con que tiene que cambiar su forma de funcionar, al principio no es capaz de calibrar con precisión las necesidades energéticas.
> 
> ...



Normalmente tengo que entrenar por las mañanas, entreno a primerisima hora (en ayunas) entreno 60-80 min y aguanto bien, desayuno post entreno sobre las 8 mañana, comida sobre las 15 y cena sobre las 20. En ningun momento marco tira.
Dias de descanso : cafe sin nada al levantarme, comida de las 15 y cena a alas 20.En ningun momento marco tira.

Dias que puedo entrenar de tarde: como los dias de descanso pero con entreno de 1h aprox antes de cenar. en ningun momento marco tira.

Aguanto los entrenos perfectamente (he sido muy progresivo y cauto en aumentar tiempo e intensidad) y el tema hambre lo llevo perfecto.

O bien el test no es suficientemente sensible o simplemente no se puede considerar un estado de cetosis propiamente dicho.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Nov 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Normalmente tengo que entrenar por las mañanas, entreno a primerisima hora (en ayunas) entreno 60-80 min y aguanto bien, desayuno post entreno sobre las 8 mañana, comida sobre las 15 y cena sobre las 20. En ningun momento marco tira.
> Dias de descanso : cafe sin nada al levantarme, comida de las 15 y cena a alas 20.En ningun momento marco tira.
> 
> Dias que puedo entrenar de tarde: como los dias de descanso pero con entreno de 1h aprox antes de cenar. en ningun momento marco tira.
> ...



Me reafirmo en lo dicho: no está en un estado de cetosis profunda permanente, ya que (si no me falla la memoria) dijo que tomaba un 50% de grasas, lo que le deja fuera automáticamente del triángulo de la "dieta cetogénica bien formulada" (vértices en 5% carbos-30% protes y 20% carbos-10% protes).







Pero con una dieta low-carb y una vida activa, tampoco va a tener nunca el glucógeno a tope, así que lo más probable es que esté entrando y saliendo de cetosis todos los días (cruzando más o menos la frontera entre más glucosa que cetonas y más cetonas que glucosa en función de la actividad y las horas de ayuno), pero nunca tanto como para que, teniendo en cuenta que la relación (acetona en la orina/cuerpos cetónicos en sangre) decae a medida que el cuerpo se adapta a la cetosis, las tiras reactivas den positivo.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2016 at 08:49 ----------




lewis dijo:


> No sé que hacer, habéis puesto las dos anteriormente:
> 
> - Leche de coco Aroy- D. Al 60% pero 2,0g/100ml. de azúcar.
> 
> ...



Si no tiene azúcar, no es leche de coco sino un procesado químico. Por la sencilla razón de que la leche de coco natural tiene azúcares naturales (el coco es dulce y tal).

un 2% de azúcar acompañado de un 30-35% de grasa de coco y cierta proporción de inulina es lo mismo que sin azúcar (grasa y fibra ralentizan la absorción hasta que el índice insulínico, que ya iba a ser bajo porque un 2% de azúcar no es nada, sea meramente testimonial), y mucho más natural

Una leche de coco digna de tal nombre debería ser, en todo caso, resultado de prensar la carne de coco en frío por medios mecánicos y añadir algo de agua para que no sea demasiado espesa, fin.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2016 at 09:15 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> qué va, no están regordetes además de inflamados, qué va. Pero no es la grasa y la proteína animal, es sóoooolo la sal, claaaaaro.
> 
> El cherry picking a todo lo que da.



Leche y sangre *mezcladas con miel*, que luego hablamos de cherry-picking...

Estos payos, aparte de otras cosas que les pasen, deben de tener una grasa visceral DE FLIPAR, de ahí que tengan un perímetro abdominal que no se corresponde con el resto del cuerpo.

Seamos serios, el tío de la foto tendrá un perímetro abdominal de más de 180 cm: de riñones a ombligo mide como dos tercios de lo que mide de caderas a coronilla, que si mide 1,80 serán como 60 cm. Aceptando que su contorno es prácticamente circular, estaríamos en pi*0,60= 188 cm

Con una distribución normal de grasa, tener un perímetro abdominal de 188 cm implica un 65% de grasa corporal, con lo que dado que una persona de 1,80 normalita ronda los 70 kg de masa magra, el tipo tendría que andar por los 200 kg.

Y 200 kg es esto:







¿aprecia la diferencia, sobre todo en brazos, piernas y pecho?

El negrales de la foto no pesa 200 kg ni con su mujer al hombro.

Y los otros que han puesto, de pectorales, brazos, piernas están bien, sólo tienen grasa abdominal (e inflamación) a porrillo


----------



## OGULNIO (17 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los hombres con total facilidad, y cuando vea a una mujer dejar de forma extricta durante unos meses cualquier forma de azucar y refinados te lo dire.
> 
> Yo practicamente al mes ya estaba haciendo 16/8, y llevo tres años. Que me corrijan si me equivoco pero en las 16 horas de ayuno entro en cetosis a diario si o si.
> 
> ...



Me afecta el tema, me gusta la referencia a mujeres:

Llevo mucho tiempo comiendo bajo en carbohidratos, sin harinas ni azúcar, estaba en unos 50 gramos diarios de CH. No consigo adelgazar.

Bajé carbohidratos quitando la poca fruta que comía (1/2 manzana) y los lácteos frescos (yogur entero, uno o dos al día). No consigo adelgazar.

Volví a bajar carbohidratos, estoy hace tres semanas (hoy) en cetosis, NK del libro de Phinney & Volek, he bajado un kilito. Todavía no estoy adaptada pero voy avanzando: Progreso adecuadamente 8:

¿Como deduzco que no me he adaptado todavía?

Porque si hago un esfuerzo grande siento debilidad, sobre todo en piernas (flojera con temblor suave).
Si es un trabajo moderado y constante lo resisto muy bien y estoy muuuuchas horas sin necesidad de comer.
Ya estoy en ayuno intermitente, me va muy bien, ceno al rededor de las 19:00 horas y no como hasta las 15:00 aproximadamente. Algún día sí tengo algo de hambre y desayuno. Lo comencé la segunda semana. 
Todavía tengo esa sensación de "ahora comería algo...mmmm, no sé" por eso me parece que no estoy adaptada. Tengo poca flexibilidad metabólica.

Mientras dure el periodo de adaptación, no uso la báscula, salvo algún día que me da un "ataque de curiosidad" (me ha pasado una vez).

Yo creo que la clave en mujeres, y más de mi edad, 49, es TENER PACIENCIA y PERSEVERAR, porque algunas tenemos un metabolismo muy cabezota. 

No como edulcorantes, ni lácteos, solo como huevo, panceta, ternera picada, pollo, pescado, salmón, mantequilla, aceite de oliva, aceite de coco y de verduras, me hago sopas de caldo con trocitos de judias verdes, esparragos, calabacín como tropezones, acompaño los platos con lechuga, espinaca...etc

Para dar sabor a las comidas, especias...voy variando los sabores y así parece que cambio la receta 

Para entretenerme entre horas, si me canso de tomar agua, tengo un arsenal de infusiones: te verde, roiboos, manzanilla, menta poleo, cola de caballo... 

Evito los frutos secos (de momento).

Tiras reactivas: no uso, lo he probado en otras ocasiones, creo que no dicen nada, sé que estoy en cetosis, olor orina, aliento agggg!, y no tengo "hambre en serio".

Espero experimentar la adaptación y os contaré sensaciones. 

Lo comparto porque normalmente los hombres siempre contais las maravillas y lo rápido que conseguís entrar en cetosis, o adelgazar en cualquier dieta, y se crea una "realidad sesgada" que frustra a las mujeres perdiendo motivación por esa sensación de fracaso.


AÑADO MACROS: por si interesa, lo mido en gramos, son 15 gr de carbohidratos, 60 gramos de proteína y entre 80 a 100 de grasa. ( se aproxima a los % habituales (5% C / 20%P / 75% F). mido 160 y peso 69).


----------



## kilipdg (17 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Me afecta el tema, me gusta la referencia a mujeres:
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo comiendo bajo en carbohidratos, sin harinas ni azúcar, estaba en unos 50 gramos diarios de CH. No consigo adelgazar.
> 
> ...



Si te has leído mi caso, no es lo mismo empezar a "comer bien" con 30 años que con 49, no debería ser desmotivador, al contrario, si habéis leído casos como el mío en que esto funciona, os debería de dar más ánimos y energía para continuar y no desistir.

Otra cosa que te quiero decir, yo actualmente me sigo pesando por curiosidad, pero no debería ser así, los resultados se deberían de contrastar de una manera diferente, como por ejemplo:

¿No decimos que esto que hacemos es una nueva manera de alimentarse para el presente y futuro? Pues cuando empieces hazte unas cuantas fotos y si quieres toma medidas de tu cuerpo, y vas comparando resultados y fotos de 6 meses en 6 meses o de un año a un año, y ahí verás si hay resultados o no. Te lo digo porque yo las primeras semanas perdía kilos de forma muy rápida, pero ahora mismo va bajando no día a día, si no a lo largo de las semanas. Una semana por ejemplo gano 400 gramos, pero a la siguiente semana pierdo 600. Pero el cambio grande es en el espejo, mi cuerpo está cambiando mucho, me estoy deshinchando, y cada mes estoy menos inflado.

Ánimo.

PD: Luego en cuanto pueda pondré una foto vestido de cuando empecé y otra actual.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Nov 2016)

*Postulado:* metabolismo severamente dañado. Probablemente causado por una sucesión de dietas hipocalóricas cada vez más restrictivas.

Si has hecho bien las cuentas, estás comiendo entorno a 1200 kcal al día, que es una dieta "de hambre". 
Si todo lo que has logrado es perder 1 kg, tiene toda la pinta de que el metabolismo basal lo tienes bajo mínimos (sobre todo porque en cetosis se pierde al principio toda el agua del glucógeno, que ya sería más de ese kilo...)

Eso también explicaría que te haya costado Dios y ayuda entrar en cetosis, ya que tu cuerpo consume tan poca energía que no llega a quedarse sin glucógeno más que reduciendo carbos y protes a la mínima expresión, y aun así, vacía no te quedas.

Para salir de la tumba metabólica tendrías que intentar comer más (pero no más carbos, claro), hacer tábata/HIIT por las mañanas, probar alternar días de comer abundantemente con ayunos más largos (mientras las dietas hipocalóricas dañan el metabolismo, curiosamente el ayuno lo mejora), y tratar de hacer algo de músculo.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> *Me afecta el tema, me gusta la referencia a mujeres:
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo comiendo bajo en carbohidratos, sin harinas ni azúcar, estaba en unos 50 gramos diarios de CH. No consigo adelgazar.
> 
> ...



Lo del metabolismo cabezota es siempre la excusa perfecta junto a otras como tengo los huesos grandes, etc etc. No hay metabolismos cabezotas sino metabolismos activados y desactivados y niveles de hormonas dentro de los parámetros normales o totalmente desajustadas como probablemente será tu caso.

Entiendo que no sueles hacer deporte, te pierdes su ventaja para distribuir los nutrientes al tejido muscular y no a las reservas de grasa.

El equilibrio hormonal es como una pared tardas bastante menos en derribarla y en hacerla polvo que en volverla a construir y es bastante más sencillo.

La testosterona no es la hormona predominante en las mujeres pero también es esencial para vosotras, la inmensa mayoría de las mujeres tiene un nivel de testosterona demasiado bajo.

*FUNCION DE LA TESTOSTERONA EN LA MUJER*

- Aumentar o mantener la resistencia ósea.
- Fuerza y tono muscular.
- Aumentar los niveles de energía y bienestar.
- Mantener la líbido y el apetito sexual.
- Es la responsable de la sensibilidad sexual en zonas como el clítoris y los pezones.
- Aumenta el ánimo.

*EFECTOS SECUNDARIOS DE LOS BAJOS NIVELES DE TESTOSTERONA EN LA MUJER*

- Disminución del deseo sexual.
- Pérdida de concentración y memoria.
- Cansancio crónico, fatiga, pérdida de fuerza y tono muscular.
- Problemas para dormir bien.
- Más riesgo de osteoporosis.
- Más riesgo de diabetes de adulto por el posible aumento de grasa corporal.
- Cabello débil.
- Cambios bruscos en el estado de ánimo.
- Menos sensibilidad en el clítoris y en los pezones.

Por tanto la testosterona también es esencial para las mujeres ¿Como se estimula la testosterona? Con deporte intenso y de corta duración (20-40 minutos máximo) sobre todo ejercicios de musculación.

¿Cual es el mayor miedo de una mujer cuando ve una pesa o mancuerna y que es lo primero que te dice? No quiero ponerme como ese del poster (Arnold Schwarzenegger)

¿Cual es mi respuesta siempre que me lo dicen? Es imposible que tú te pongas como ese tío del poster por muchas pesas que hagas ¿llevo yo más de 25 años entrenando como un burro día si día también y no me parezco ni remotamente a ese tío del poster y tú por enganchar unas mancuernas de más de dos kilos te vas a poner en un mes como él? Es absurdo lo mires por donde lo mires. Lo único que te va a pasar es que vas a tonificar más y que te vas a poner mucho más potente y buenorra.

Normalmente es más difícil convenceros de eso que de que entre por el ojo de una aguja no ya un camello sino un elefante, la inmensa mayoría siguen con el miedo a ponerse cachas por tocar las pesitas, pero bueno eso ya no es cosa mía yo con deciros lo que hay ya he cumplido.

Saludos.


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Nov 2016)

respecto al tema de ayunos 16/8 y entreno, os cuento de nuevo mi caso con alguna novedad y sólo a modo de experiencia y para soltar un ladrillo que yo también quiero, os leo siempre y me apetece.

Me alimento en modo paleo en general, no al 100% lo incumplo en que: 
Entre semana algún procesado cae hamburgesas ya preparadas, conservas etc...
Siempre cae algo de arroz (me gusta mucho) y avena (preentreno)
Sábados noche, bebo alcohol y cae una pizza, patatas o lo que sea...

Lo que si cumplo en general es:
Pan y pasta están fuera al 99%
La leche y cereales están fuera al 95%
Como básicamente a base de Verduras, huevos, pescados, carnes, queso y tubérculos (pocos).

Como veis no es la panacea paleo, ni me alimento a base de precesados y harinas, no soy un talibán, ni hago las cosas al 100% ahora pasamos al tema:

Yo hago 16/8 por comodidad, me levanto con el tiempo justo y no quiero desayunar comida basura, tomo un café negro y para la oficina, no me siento mal ni con hambre en ningún momento.
Además de mover los dedos con el teclado, entreno (levantando hierros, ejercicios básicos en rangos de fuerza) sobre la 1:30 de la tarde en ayunas, sin haber comido nada y rindo bien, no me mareo, no tengo hambre y no se me cae la barra cargada hasta los topes cuando hago sentadilla pesada o peso muerto, me noto genial, ligero y rindo.
Hasta ahí bien, esto ya lo comenté en este hilo, Zapatitos me dijo que rendiría más si entrenaba con comida pre-entreno (HC+Protes) previa, he probado y efectivamente es así, la mejora no es abismal, pero se nota que tiro más en las ultimas repes de las series pesadas, bien, por lo que suelo tomar algo pre-entreno si puedo o me aptece alrededor del 50% de las veces.

Alguno dirá, pero no me valen las pesas haz cardio, HIIT o juega un partido en ayunas y verás que bajona.
No es así en mi caso, suelo entrenar DDCC a parte de entrenar pesas, los fines de semana hay entreno por las mañanas y me gusta asistir, voy de nuevo sólo con un café y son entrenos duros (mucho sparring, series de potencia al saco...) y de nuevo me noto genial, ligero y rindo, ¿rendiría mejor con una comida pre-entreno? sí, pero ni lo he probado, porque tengo otras muchas cosas que pulir como para que la comida pre-entreno se note.

Por lo tanto, la dieta pseudopaleo mal llevada que hago me ha traido, mejora en la calidad de vida:

Me siento mejor en general
No enfermo de la garganta tanto como antes (antes 1 o 2 veces al año dolor de garganta durante)
No tengo ansiedad por comer, ni dependo de la comida como muchos en mi oficina
 Como cosas prohibidas como panceta, tocino, mantequilla sin problemas, la gente me odia 
Mi composición corporal ha mejorado, con mis 30cm, mi BMW y mis salario de 70K€ sólo me falta leer a Nietzsche para fockarme al Markkus.

No he mejorado en:

Voy al baño igual (ya iba bastante no he notado mejoría)
Mi alergia a los ácaros está igual, poca pero igual (muchos aseguran que a ellos les mejoró las alergias a mi no)
Mi potencia sexual es la misma, la potencia de mis 30cm es parecida, 2h de bombeo sin parar
Mis analíticas son buenas pero son casi clavadas a las de años no paleo, si bien ha mejorado un poco el tema del colesterol parodijcamente.

Resumen, me gusta comer paleo, me gusta hacer ayuno 16/8 y saber que puedo estar 24 sin comer sin problemas.
Al ser un cafre el fin de semana, puedo comer hidratos refinados sin problemas graves, podría hacerlo mejor, sí y estoy en ello.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Nov 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> respecto al tema de ayunos 16/8 y entreno, os cuento de nuevo mi caso con alguna novedad y sólo a modo de experiencia y para soltar un ladrillo que yo también quiero, os leo siempre y me apetece.
> 
> Me alimento en modo paleo en general, no al 100% lo incumplo en que:
> Entre semana algún procesado cae hamburgesas ya preparadas, conservas etc...
> ...



Salvando diferencias irrelevantes, has descrito mi vida.

En efecto a mí también lo único que me falta es leer a Niche y la barra de hierro en el maletero :XX:

El tema del ejercicio lo suscribo, aquí me han llegado a decir que un partido de fútbol 7 corriendo por la banda "no tiene intensidad"  :XX:

Suscribo todo lo que dices.

EDITO: no como comida basura los findes, como mucho una o dos veces al mes.


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> EDITO: no como comida basura los findes, como mucho una o dos veces al mes.



Se que todo tiene un precio obviamente, sólo como guarreridas el sábado noche, pero es que trasegar un par de litros de kalimotxo, una pizza y una bolsa patatas fritas mientras me veo con colegas unos capítulos de GOT, Vikingos o lo que toque es para mi una tradición ::


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Nov 2016)

Yo también traigo buenas noticias

Entre mis allegados, cada vez más se están pasando a la paleo o "fuera azúcar y procesados", que es como mejor la llamo.

Y no porque yo les de la brasa ni nada, sino, por un lado al verme comer: 
-"revuelto de boniato,brocoli,cebolla,pimiento con 3 huevos y 6-7 lonchas gordas de panceta, más fruta y kefir para cenar??? de verdad???..." y ante mi:
-"pruébalo y me comentas, pero no metas nada de pan e intenta no merendar nada ese día". Pues bien, al día siguiente los tengo acojonaos porque se hicieron dicha cena, se pusieron moraos de comer y no tuvieron digestiones pesadas ni ná, me suelen comentar cosas como estas:
- "Dios!!!! Con la cantidad de comida que me metí y dormí del tirón, esto es la ostia!! pero esto es siempre asi????..."

Otros porque les das una explicación científica de porqué sucede tal cosa y como mejorarla, por ejemplo:
-"Me he comido una palmerita y tengo siempre la barriga pesada y parece que estuviese embarazao"
-"Claro shurmano, lo que te ocurre es que...(y ya todo el tema de los picos de insulina, intolerancia a los cereales, el porqué después te entra hambre ....)"

Y poco a poco, ellos mismos, me empiezan a preguntar cosas como:
-Que como en mi día a día
-Qué no como
-Qué deberían de comer ellos
-Dónde comprar
-Aprender a cocinar(muy importante dicho punto)
-Si haces deporte, qué tomar y que no.
-.....

Y al cabo de poco tiempo te vienen to felices porque parece que les has descubierto el fuego y porque se sienten mejor que nunca


----------



## zapatitos (17 Nov 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> *
> Hasta ahí bien, esto ya lo comenté en este hilo, Zapatitos me dijo que rendiría más si entrenaba con comida pre-entreno (HC+Protes) previa, he probado y efectivamente es así, la mejora no es abismal, pero se nota que tiro más en las ultimas repes de las series pesadas, bien, por lo que suelo tomar algo pre-entreno si puedo o me aptece alrededor del 50% de las veces.
> 
> Alguno dirá, pero no me valen las pesas haz cardio, HIIT o juega un partido en ayunas y verás que bajona.
> No es así en mi caso, suelo entrenar DDCC a parte de entrenar pesas, los fines de semana hay entreno por las mañanas y me gusta asistir, voy de nuevo sólo con un café y son entrenos duros (mucho sparring, series de potencia al saco...) y de nuevo me noto genial, ligero y rindo, ¿rendiría mejor con una comida pre-entreno? sí, pero ni lo he probado, porque tengo otras muchas cosas que pulir como para que la comida pre-entreno se note.*



No se si lo harás pero también hay que meterle unos pocos ácidos grasos a la combinación pre-entreno, por ejemplo 10-30 gr de frutos secos o 1-3 cucharadas de aceite de oliva (dependiendo del tamaño de cada uno y del tipo de entreno del día).

Sobre lo de entrenar en ayunas yo nunca he negado que se pueda entrenar en ayunas (yo lo hago sin problemas por ejemplo cuando tengo entrenos de recuperación) pero si le metes intensidad al entreno no es posible rendir igual que si has hecho una comida correcta pre-entreno, eso es así y cualquiera lo puede comprobar facilmente si se molesta en hacerlo.

Por ejemplo una manera sencilla de comprobarlo, sabiendo tus pulsaciones máximas haz una comida pre-entreno y te vas a correr haciendo algo básico como lo siguiente (después del calentamiento)

2 minutos a 60% de tus pulsaciones máximas seguido de 1 minuto al 85-90% durante unos 25-30 minutos.

Dejas pasar unos días y haces lo mismo pero totalmente en ayunas.

Después vienes y nos cuentas las diferencias.

Saludos.


----------



## terraenxebre (17 Nov 2016)

Yo como bastante variado y no me privo de nada eso si, azúcar o edulcorantes cero

Corro mínimo 40 min diarios ( a 6 min-km, aunque puedo hacerlo en menos de 4)


----------



## zapatitos (17 Nov 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> *En el caso de las mujeres es que vamos más lentas, creo que por pura cuestión hormonal.
> 
> En mi caso se añade que los kg que quiero perder son capricho estético y por eso voy tan lenta, mido 1.70 y quiero llegar a 59 kg, aunque con 62 realmente estoy bien de salud. A veces pensamos que nos sobra algo, y no, simplemente nuestra contextura es así y no somos de estar delgadas. Nunca he hecho dieta hipocalórica, salvo una temporada cuando tenía 12-13 años que me dio la tontería, siempre me he visto muy grande. Soy de mucho comer, para mí es un placer inigualable y me gustan todo tipo de alimentos.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que las mujeres vais más lentas porque en vosotras predominan los estrógenos y en nosotros los andrógenos.

Sobre lo del peso, jamás podré entender esa fijación que teneis casi todas con llegar a X peso, no importa cuanto se pesa sino como se pesa, si llegas a "tu peso ideal" de 59 kg pero lo que pierdes en el camino son 3 Kg de músculo (que ya te adelanto que es probablemente lo que te va a pasar si o si) vas a estar en "tu peso ideal" pero peor que antes y probablemente hecha un estropajo eso te lo aseguro.

Saludos.


----------



## OGULNIO (17 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo del metabolismo cabezota es siempre la excusa perfecta junto a otras como tengo los huesos grandes, etc etc. No hay metabolismos cabezotas sino metabolismos activados y desactivados y niveles de hormonas dentro de los parámetros normales o totalmente desajustadas como probablemente será tu caso.
> metabolismo cabezota = que se niega a quemar grasa, Y si tuviera el metabolismo desactivado estaría muerta. Gracias. Mis analíticas son perfectamente normales
> Entiendo que no sueles hacer deporte, te pierdes su ventaja para distribuir los nutrientes al tejido muscular y no a las reservas de grasa.
> Sí hago deporte, aunque confieso que durante las últimas dos semanas he bajado mucho, normalmente pesas 2 días y "metabólico" o "funcional" un día (hirt), el resto cardio suave, senderismo...
> ...




Muchas gracias, tienes razón en algunas cosas. Pero te puedo asegurar que no tengo miedo a las pesas, me he instruido bien sobre como mejorar la composición corporal antes de decidir la rutina que voy a ejecutar.

Sí me reconozco ser una manta para el cardio, lo hago, pero disfruto más de un día de entrenamiento de fuerza. 

Que se le va a hacer...quizá es que fallo en que no me esfuerzo lo suficiente.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2016 at 21:56 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Postulado:* metabolismo severamente dañado. Probablemente causado por una sucesión de dietas hipocalóricas cada vez más restrictivas.
> 
> Si has hecho bien las cuentas, estás comiendo entorno a 1200 kcal al día, que es una dieta "de hambre".
> Si todo lo que has logrado es perder 1 kg, tiene toda la pinta de que el metabolismo basal lo tienes bajo mínimos (sobre todo porque en cetosis se pierde al principio toda el agua del glucógeno, que ya sería más de ese kilo...)
> ...



No es la primera vez que me he planteado que como pocas calorías. He hecho dietas inversas subiendo hasta 1800 calorías, durante unos seis meses, al volver a reducir no pasaba nada. Nunca he conseguido moverme del peso actual (nunca= más de dos años), haga lo que haga. Lo cierto es que lo hice con la dieta mediterránea ::.

Creo que fue Rauxa el que me sugirió en este mismo hilo que comía muy poco. 

Yo intento comer más, y sin darme cuenta se va reduciendo la cantidad. :ouch: 

Esta forma de comer (low carb) me encanta, yo comencé porque tenía HIPOGLUCEMIAS REACTIVAS, o sea que mi intolerancia a los carbohidratos es llamativa. Los médicos me aconsejaban tomar carbohidratos para superar las hipoglucemias...una historia larga, me documenté, pasé de los consejos médicos y finalmente conseguí evitarlas con dietas low carb.

*Creo que tienes razón*, subiré calorías en NK cetosis, mientas intento adaptarme, seguiré con los mismos % de macros. No es lógico no poder adelgazar. Es agotador, porque piensan que si no adelgazas es porque comes demasiado. Paradoja bestial.


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> No se si lo harás pero también hay que meterle unos pocos ácidos grasos a la combinación pre-entreno, por ejemplo 10-30 gr de frutos secos o 1-3 cucharadas de aceite de oliva (dependiendo del tamaño de cada uno y del tipo de entreno del día).



Añadiré esos frutos secos a ver que tal, no me cuesta mucho así que probaré. Tomo preentreno antes de entrenos de fuerza por no hacerlos en ayunas y rendir algo más, Cuando hago DDCC no es en ayunas salvo el fin de semana. 

Peso 80Kg a un 15% de grasa así que no se que cantidad de frutos secos seria recomendable la verdad para un entreno de fuerza de aprox. una hora o 3/4 de hora.




zapatitos dijo:


> Sobre lo de entrenar en ayunas yo nunca he negado que se pueda entrenar en ayunas (yo lo hago sin problemas por ejemplo cuando tengo entrenos de recuperación) pero si le metes intensidad al entreno no es posible rendir igual que si has hecho una comida correcta pre-entreno, eso es así y cualquiera lo puede comprobar facilmente si se molesta en hacerlo.



No me refería a ti cuando comentaba que yo entreno en ayunas, antes siempre, ahora a veces, en mi caso se puede, rindo bien y estoy a gusto, otra cosa es que tirando kilos me apetezca superarme poco a poco y una comida preentrenos, como me comentaste, me lo permite, comprobado en mi mismo claro, meteré esos ácidos grasos y ver que tal. Gracias.




zapatitos dijo:


> Por ejemplo una manera sencilla de comprobarlo, sabiendo tus pulsaciones máximas haz una comida pre-entreno y te vas a correr haciendo algo básico como lo siguiente (después del calentamiento)
> 
> 2 minutos a 60% de tus pulsaciones máximas seguido de 1 minuto al 85-90% durante unos 25-30 minutos.
> 
> ...



No soy muy fan de correr y de medir pulsaciones.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> *Muchas gracias, tienes razón en algunas cosas. Pero te puedo asegurar que no tengo miedo a las pesas, me he instruido bien sobre como mejorar la composición corporal antes de decidir la rutina que voy a ejecutar.
> 
> Sí me reconozco ser una manta para el cardio, lo hago, pero disfruto más de un día de entrenamiento de fuerza.
> 
> Que se le va a hacer...quizá es que fallo en que no me esfuerzo lo suficiente.*



A ver, yo generalizo bajo mi propia experiencia, las mujeres en general le tienen más miedo a las pesas que un gato al agua, después claro que hay mujeres que las hacen pero son muy poquitas en comparación con los hombres. Como no pusiste nada de que las hacías en tu anterior post pues supuse que no lo hacías porque es lo más común.

Ahora que lo se que las haces pues vuelvo otra vez a generalizar bajo mi propia experiencia sobre como debe de entrenar musculación alguien que es principiante (que supongo que tú lo eres) 3 días a la semana, 30-40 minutos por sesión, solo ejercicios compuestos, rango bajo de repeticiones (5-8) centrarse más en aprender la técnica de levantamiento que en el peso, no llegar al fallo muscular salvo tal vez en la última repetición de la última serie del ejercicio, nada de maquinitas, nada de aislamiento, nada de aeróbicos, nada de abdominales. Haces más abdominales en 3 series pesadas de press militar de pie, peso muerto o sentadillas que en 3 horas haciendo elevaciones de torso. Y dos días más a la semana hacer ejercicios con el peso corporal, sprints y cosas así, siempre adecuándolos al condicionamiento físico que se tenga.

Con eso y una dieta adecuada en carbohidratos, proteinas y grasa no he conocido en mi vida un caso de persona que no haya progresado fisicamente con más o menos facilidad.

Ah que si vas al gimnasio y te pones a hacer zancaditas, máquina aductores, patadas de glúteos, sentadillas tres cuartos, pataditas de tríceps y un poquito bíceps con las mancuernas pequeñas no sea que hipertrofie demasiado y tropecientos minutos en una maquinita para cardio pues normal que no se obtengan muchos resultados.

No digo que tú hagas eso que he descrito porque no lo se, solo estoy otra vez generalizando de lo que he visto en mi experiencia en la mayoría de las mujeres.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 02:21 ----------




Genis Vell dijo:


> *Añadiré esos frutos secos a ver que tal, no me cuesta mucho así que probaré. Tomo preentreno antes de entrenos de fuerza por no hacerlos en ayunas y rendir algo más, Cuando hago DDCC no es en ayunas salvo el fin de semana.
> 
> Peso 80Kg a un 15% de grasa así que no se que cantidad de frutos secos seria recomendable la verdad para un entreno de fuerza de aprox. una hora o 3/4 de hora.
> 
> ...



Si yo tampoco me refería a tí sino a los que por aquí defienden que se entrena o se hace deporte con la misma intensidad comiendo algo con carbohidratos antes que estando en ayunas. Que hagan una prueba con pulsómetro con los dos métodos y después comenten la experiencia y de que forma consiguen más intensidad, mantenerla más tiempo, etc etc.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 02:30 ----------




Marina_80 dijo:


> *Se sobreentiende, las seguidoras de este hilo, cuando hablamos de bajar de kilos, nos referimos a conservar el músculo. Bajar de talla, si preferimos exactitud en los terminos, que hablen los vaqueros mejor que la bascula.*



Tú te referirás a eso, otras de este hilo se refieren a subirse a una báscula y que de el peso que ellas creen que tienen que pesar cueste lo que cueste, da igual si se ven mejor quieren dar ese peso como sea.

Pero si eso es la mayor queja de las mujeres en este hilo en general y de sada en particular, tengo menos cintura y me noto menos inflamada pero me subo a la báscula y he engordado ¡no puede ser! grrrrr 

Saludos.


----------



## Zekko (18 Nov 2016)

Bajo mi experiencia rindo exactamente igual entrenando en ayunas que después de una buena comida...

No sé si será que nunca entrenó al 100% o si es placebo lo del preentreno


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> No es la primera vez que me he planteado que como pocas calorías. He hecho dietas inversas subiendo hasta 1800 calorías, durante unos seis meses, al volver a reducir no pasaba nada. Nunca he conseguido moverme del peso actual (nunca= más de dos años), haga lo que haga. Lo cierto es que lo hice con la dieta mediterránea ::.
> 
> Creo que fue Rauxa el que me sugirió en este mismo hilo que comía muy poco.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta: ¿Sólo te pesas, o también te mides?

Porque pesarse, en según qué casos, no sirve para mucho.

Ten en cuenta que si empiezas a muscular al tiempo que haces low-carb/cetogénica/ayuno, suceden estas tres cosas:

- Fabricas músculo, tanto por el ejercicio (al principio se hace bastante músculo) como por los cambios hormonales del ayuno (aumento de la hormona del crecimiento)

- Eliminas agua, ya que vacías tus reservas de glucógeno y cada gramo de glucosa generada libera de 3 a 4 gramos de agua.

- Aumentas la densidad ósea, tanto por el ejercicio como por dejar de tomar azúcares, que desmineralizan.

Esos tres componentes fácilmente pueden falsear la pérdida de grasa (*que es lo importante*), sobrerrepresentando al principio (pierdes dos o tres kilos, pero son de agua) y subrepresentando al final (pierdes grasa, pero entre lo que ganas de músculo y lo que ganas de densidad ósea, no pierdes peso, o hasta lo ganas).

Caso aparte merece el tema del tránsito intestinal, y el de la retención cíclica de líquidos asociada al periodo. 

Total: que *llegado un momento, pesarse y una mierda viene a ser lo mismo*

Lo que no engaña es el *porcentaje de grasa corporal*. 
Ahí es donde se ve si estás progresando, si estás mejor, peor, o exactamente igual.

La única pega es que obtenerlo con fiabilidad es mucho más difícil que pesarse, claro...

Los métodos que hay presentan diferente precisión y fiabilidad



Spoiler



*Precisión:* cercanía de la medición obtenida al valor real

Si vemos la medición como un tiro al blanco, un sistema preciso acierta siempre cerca de la diana, pero entre un disparo y otro hay tanta diferencia que no sirve para medir progresos: sirve para conocer a título general el punto de partida. Si haces varias mediciones simultáneas y marcas x, y, z, *tu posición inicial estará muy cerca de la media (x+y+z)/3*

*Fiabilidad:* cercanía de todas las mediciones obtenidas entre sí

Siguiendo el ejemplo anterior, un sistema fiable acierta más lejos de la diana, pero todas las mediciones quedan cerca unas de otras, "agrupadas". No te servirá para saber con exactitud de dónde partes, pero sí que sirve para ver cómo evolucionas: si la semana pasada marcabas x y esta marcas x-3, no puedes saber si de verdad estabas en x y ahora estás en x-3, pero *sí puedes saber que has perdido 3*



Los mejores, con máxima precisión y fiabilidad, no están al alcance del vulgo salvo que tengas tantas ganas de saberlo como para pagar por hacerte un escáner, densitometría, etc (lo que salió en el programa del Chicote sobre las dietas)

De los caseros, el más cómodo con precisión razonable posiblemente sea la *báscula con impedancímetro*, siempre que sea buena (las de farmacia suelen ser mejores), pero la fiabilidad es una mierda porque depende de demasiados factores difíciles de controlar (nivel de hidratación, glucógeno muscular, temperatura, humedad, limpieza de los electrodos, densidad ósea, etc.)

Con un buen nivel de precisión y fiabilidad tienes los métodos que usan *plicómetro* (las pinzas esas para medir pliegues de grasa), pero no es fácil conseguir uno bueno, y además hay que saber tomar las medidas.

Y el que yo uso, que considero el que mejor relación esfuerzo (poco)-precisión (razonable)-fiabilidad (mucha)-coste (el de una cinta métrica, si es que no tienes ya una ni tienes un IKEA cerca), es el *método de la Marina Estadounidense*, que sólo precisa una cinta métrica y está respaldado por un estudio estadístico de miles de sujetos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A* ver, yo generalizo bajo mi propia experiencia, las mujeres en general le tienen más miedo a las pesas que un gato al agua, *después claro que hay mujeres que las hacen pero son muy poquitas en comparación con los hombres. Como no pusiste nada de que las hacías en tu anterior post pues supuse que no lo hacías porque es lo más común.
> 
> Ahora que lo se que las haces pues vuelvo otra vez a generalizar bajo mi propia experiencia sobre como debe de entrenar musculación alguien que es principiante (que supongo que tú lo eres) 3 días a la semana, 30-40 minutos por sesión, solo ejercicios compuestos, rango bajo de repeticiones (5-8) centrarse más en aprender la técnica de levantamiento que en el peso, no llegar al fallo muscular salvo tal vez en la última repetición de la última serie del ejercicio, nada de maquinitas, nada de aislamiento, nada de aeróbicos, nada de abdominales. Haces más abdominales en 3 series pesadas de press militar de pie, peso muerto o sentadillas que en 3 horas haciendo elevaciones de torso. Y dos días más a la semana hacer ejercicios con el peso corporal, sprints y cosas así, siempre adecuándolos al condicionamiento físico que se tenga.
> 
> ...



Es verdad... en el gimnasio somos muy pocas tías y la mayoría buscan perder peso y hacer pierna y glúteos, nada más, pesas y esas cosas no::. 
Yo hago dos tablas donde combino pierna y aeróbico con pesas y ejercicios para fortalecer la espalda. 3 series de 15 me pone, y no veas cómo se nota, tengo menos dolores de espalda, y me noto más tonificada. De peso hace mucho que no me peso pero seguramente pese más al tener algo más de músculo. Pero yo me veo mejor aunque pese algo más.


----------



## OGULNIO (18 Nov 2016)

* Smiling Jack:*

Apenas me peso. Tengo báscula de bioimpedancia BH, bueno tampoco me aportan nada.

Finalmente me agencié un plicómetro, que utilizo cuando tengo voluntario para pellizcarme los pliegues. :o
Lo hago mirando un vídeo de youtube que indica como replegar las carnes para medir bien. Me sale un 29% BF. 


Lo que sí hago es medirme con la cintita, llevo más de un año anotando las medidas, y la cosa está muy estable. 

En cuanto a la dieta, llevo mucho tiempo moviéndome en unos 50 gramos de carbohidratos, por eso entiendo que ahora, con tres semanas de cetosis, los resultados no son muy espectaculares. 

En cuanto a fabricar músculo, dos veces a la semana, desde hace dos años hago entrenamiento de fuerza, los básicos, sentadilla, zancada, press...tipical torso pierna de toda la vida, por lo que no creo que esté en el caso, salvo que para que el staff del gimnasio al que voy no me riña rolleyes he estado dos semanas parada, porque me sentía un poquito débil.


Bien, según me aconsejas, pasaré este fin de semana a usar el plicómetro y corroborarlo con la cinta métrica, solo que igual no es el mejor momento porque el ciclo menstrual no me ayudará, ahora estoy hinchada. Llevo más de un mes sin tomar medidas.
Por cierto esta mañana me he pesado y 300 gramos menos. (Lo sé, no hay que fiarse de la báscula, pero es un dato positivo). 

*Gracias de verdad, sois como una enciclopedia de la composición corporal, os admiro.*


----------



## zapatitos (18 Nov 2016)

Genis Vell dijo:


> *Peso 80Kg a un 15% de grasa así que no se que cantidad de frutos secos seria recomendable la verdad para un entreno de fuerza de aprox. una hora o 3/4 de hora.*



Con unos 10-15 gramos es suficiente. No vas a notar nada a corto y medio plazo probablemente pero se necesitan algunos ácidos grasos tanto para el entreno como inmediatamente después para la recuperación.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 10:54 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Es verdad... en el gimnasio somos muy pocas tías y la mayoría buscan perder peso y hacer pierna y glúteos, nada más, pesas y esas cosas no::.
> Yo hago dos tablas donde combino pierna y aeróbico con pesas y ejercicios para fortalecer la espalda. 3 series de 15 me pone, y no veas cómo se nota, tengo menos dolores de espalda, y me noto más tonificada. De peso hace mucho que no me peso pero seguramente pese más al tener algo más de músculo. Pero yo me veo mejor aunque pese algo más.*



Es que estas se creen que lo digo por despreciarlas y no, es que es la realidad de lo que veo en los gimnasios cuando voy alguna vez a alguno.

Y paradojicamente las mujeres sois las que más tendríais la obligación de hacer ejercicio de musculación ¿por qué? Pues porque las mujeres sois más propensas a la osteoporosis y nada mejor para la osteoporosis que los ejercicios de musculación. Eso si, siempre con paciencia y haciéndolo bien con un peso adecuado para tu nivel, nada de imitar a los gañanes esos que se ponen a berrear haciendo 8 repeticiones medio parciales con medio gimnasio a las costillas para impresionar a las tías con lo cachas que está, que también son animalillos muy típicos en todos los gimnasios.

Los ejercicios siempre hay que hacerlos de forma correcta.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (18 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues claro que las mujeres vais más lentas porque en vosotras predominan los estrógenos y en nosotros los andrógenos.
> 
> Sobre lo del peso, jamás podré entender esa fijación que teneis casi todas con llegar a X peso, no importa cuanto se pesa sino como se pesa, si llegas a "tu peso ideal" de 59 kg pero lo que pierdes en el camino son 3 Kg de músculo (que ya te adelanto que es probablemente lo que te va a pasar si o si) vas a estar en "tu peso ideal" pero peor que antes y probablemente hecha un estropajo eso te lo aseguro.
> 
> Saludos.



empiezo a entender esto que dices..as asimilarlo más bien...lo ideal perder grasa al mismo tiempo que ganar músculo ¿ como?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Con unos 10-15 gramos es suficiente. No vas a notar nada a corto y medio plazo probablemente pero se necesitan algunos ácidos grasos tanto para el entreno como inmediatamente después para la recuperación.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Sí, yo levanto muy poco peso, voy lenta y me da igual, ahora sólo quiero aprender a hacer bien los ejercicios y no hacerme daño, poco a poco iré tirando con algo más de peso. En lo de la osteoporosis llevas razón.
Lo de los gañanes que dices madre mía, hacen los ejercicios mal pero levantan burradas, así pasa, que se lesionan cada 2*3... :ouch:


----------



## sada (18 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A ver, yo generalizo bajo mi propia experiencia, las mujeres en general le tienen más miedo a las pesas que un gato al agua, después claro que hay mujeres que las hacen pero son muy poquitas en comparación con los hombres. Como no pusiste nada de que las hacías en tu anterior post pues supuse que no lo hacías porque es lo más común.
> 
> Ahora que lo se que las haces pues vuelvo otra vez a generalizar bajo mi propia experiencia sobre como debe de entrenar musculación alguien que es principiante (que supongo que tú lo eres) 3 días a la semana, 30-40 minutos por sesión, solo ejercicios compuestos, rango bajo de repeticiones (5-8) centrarse más en aprender la técnica de levantamiento que en el peso, no llegar al fallo muscular salvo tal vez en la última repetición de la última serie del ejercicio, nada de maquinitas, nada de aislamiento, nada de aeróbicos, nada de abdominales. Haces más abdominales en 3 series pesadas de press militar de pie, peso muerto o sentadillas que en 3 horas haciendo elevaciones de torso. Y dos días más a la semana hacer ejercicios con el peso corporal, sprints y cosas así, siempre adecuándolos al condicionamiento físico que se tenga.
> 
> ...



oído cocina. ..toda la razón


----------



## Monty (18 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, claro, :XX:
> 
> tú mismo. Lo malo es que luego no lo podrás contar en el foro ::
> 
> ...



Pues yo no me atasco desde que dejé de comer pan.

Es comerlo un día y atasco al día siguiente.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Nov 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Sí, yo levanto muy poco peso, voy lenta y me da igual, ahora sólo quiero aprender a hacer bien los ejercicios y no hacerme daño, poco a poco iré tirando con algo más de peso. En lo de la osteoporosis llevas razón.
> Lo de los gañanes que dices madre mía, hacen los ejercicios mal pero levantan burradas, así pasa, que se lesionan cada 2*3... :ouch:*



Con esto digo lo mismo que con lo del peso en la báscula, no es cuestión del peso que le pongas sino de que estés haciendo un buen trabajo con la técnica adecuada. Máxima del levantamiento de peso, cuanto más intentes correr subiendo el peso que manejas antes te estancarás y dejarás de progresar.

Dicho esto, el músculo gana fuerza a mucha más velocidad que los tendones y ligamentos, sobre todo en principiantes. Hay que ir al ritmo de los tendones y ligamentos trabajando para que se acostumbren bien a los pesos que manejas, si quieres no tener problemas y que te duren toda la vida. 

Manejar gran cantidad de peso con una técnica correcta requiere mucha dedicación y mucho tiempo de entenamiento. Los he visto a montones de comenzar comiéndose el mundo y al cabo de meses o algún año dejarlo para siempre con alguna lesión crónica de recuerdo por hacer el burro. Y que hagas el burro en unas Olimpiadas lo entiendo porque te ganas la vida con eso pero por ser el más animalillo del gym de tu barrio no te dan nada, como mucho la dirección de un fisio para que te coloque los huesos en su sitio.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 15:57 ----------




sada dijo:


> *empiezo a entender esto que dices..as asimilarlo más bien...lo ideal perder grasa al mismo tiempo que ganar músculo ¿ como?*



Ganar músculo y perder grasa para alguien que comienza es facilísimo, con solo llevar una buena alimentación y ponerle ganas haciendo ejercicios o corriendo ya lo tienes. Después la cosa se va complicando pero para lo que quieres tú con eso te sobra.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2016)

Hoy mismo he leído que Tamara Falcó ha engordado y es por culpa de la tiroides.
No tengo ni idea de sus hábitos alimentarios de la susodicha. Pero me lo imagino:
- Poquita grasa
- Poquita carne
- A tope de productos light y desnatados
- Dietas hipocalóricas

Siempre ha estado delgada, pero sin formas, un palo vamos (al estilo Letizia).

Lo veo: leche desnatada, all-bran para cagar fino, kellogs para tener mucha energía, lechuguita sin aliño, pq el aceite engorda, macarrones pq te dan mucha energía, salgo con las amigas y nos tomamos un mojito o un gintonic, y para cenar casi nada, pq hay que cenar ligero.

Resultado: delgadita como un palo y las hormonas a tomar pol saco. PROBLEMA DE TIROIDES.


Las hormonas, sobretodo las femeninas, utilizan la grasa como combustible principal.
Y esta generación de chicas, se crecido con el mantra de: hay que comer poco, no hay que comer grasa, olé los productos desnatados.
Que si tumba metabólica, que si cánceres, que si hipotiroidismo, que si diabetes.... Todo tiene un origen hormonal/endocrino.

Su hermana Chabeli otro tanto. Engordó por la tiroides y rolliza está aún a día de hoy.
Conozco más de un caso de mi entorno que de un día para otro, son obesos por la tiroides que está dando palmas por bulerías. 

En fin, como me gusta decir: DARWIN RULES


----------



## Cormac (18 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hoy mismo he leído que Tamara Falcó ha engordado y es por culpa de la tiroides.
> No tengo ni idea de sus hábitos alimentarios de la susodicha. Pero me lo imagino:
> - Poquita grasa
> - Poquita carne
> ...



Y su madre Isabel es paleo total, por eso ese tipazo que tiene.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Y su madre Isabel es paleo total, por eso ese tipazo que tiene.



Su madre sigue la microbiótica. O sea, muchos cereales y la carne casi no la prueba.

Tb es verdad que Isabel es de origen humilde, así que en sus primeros años debía comer de todo lo que podía. Otra cosa es que se haya subido al carro de ciertas tendencias alimentarias de estos últimos años (previo cobro $$$$).

Su hija en cambio, ya forma parte de esa generación, que ha crecido teniéndolo todo, y con los preceptos "oficialistas" totalmente errados.

Hace 50 años poca gente debía tener problemas con la tiroides....


----------



## Cormac (18 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Su madre sigue la microbiótica. O sea, muchos cereales y la carne casi no la prueba.
> 
> Tb es verdad que Isabel es de origen humilde, así que en sus primertos años debía comer de todo lo que podía. Otra cosa es que se haya subido al carro de ciertas tendencias alimentarias de estos últimos años (previo cobro $$$$).
> 
> ...



Isabel es de origen humilde???
Pero si venía de una familia de muchísima pasta, que la mandaron a estudiar a España para evitar a un filipino que le hacía tilín.
Isabel Preysler viene de una familia muy, muy rica y muy VIP.
Léase su biografía y pase a recoger su owned.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 16:57 ----------

De todas formas a saber que come esta gente. Comida ecológica casi seguro que sí.
No me fio al 100% de que lo que diga en público, porque al ser tan leída y conservarse tan bien puede ser objeto de jugosas ofertas de uno o tal holding alimenticio, al estilo de la cantante Rosa la de OT, que hace publicidad de batidos dietéticos y cosas así.
También tiene mucha responsabilidad en lo que dice. Porque si comenta que ayuna, una legión de mujeres puede ayunar mas de la cuenta.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Isabel es de origen humilde???
> Pero si venía de una familia de muchísima pasta, que la mandaron a estudiar a España para evitar a un filipino que le hacía tilín.
> Isabel Preysler viene de una familia muy, muy rica y muy VIP.
> Léase su biografía y pase a recoger su owned.
> ...



Me refería que viniendo de donde venía (Filipinas) y hablando de los años 50-60, en esa época no había mucha comida procesada. La mayor parte de lo que comían seguro que era natural y poco procesado. Aunque su papá tuviera mucho dinero o no. 

He visto varias entrevistas por la TV de ella, diciendo lo de la macrobiótica y que se toma no se cuantas pastillas multivitaminicas. Pero tb dice que 1-2 días a la semana se come sus mierdas. Así que imagino que comerá de todo, a sabiendas que mucha cosa será sana y ecológica. 

El problema como digo, son las hijas. Nacidas en los 80-90, nacidas ya en el primer mundo, que no han dado palo al agua en toda su vida y atiborradas de zumitos, de kellogs, de harinas, de no comer ningún tipo de grasa... Con problemas de tiroides las dos.

En cambio la otra hermana, Ana Boyer (que está con el tenista Fernando Verdasco), se le va con otro porte. Más sana, más "musculada". Seguro que no se anda con tantos remilgos a la hora de comer como las otros dos monguers.

Y sin saber como come exactamente tampoco esta última, me juego un owned a que esta sí que no tendrá problemas de tiroides (al menos mientras esté con el tenista)


----------



## zapatitos (18 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Hoy mismo he leído que Tamara Falcó ha engordado y es por culpa de la tiroides.
> No tengo ni idea de sus hábitos alimentarios de la susodicha. Pero me lo imagino:
> - Poquita grasa
> - Poquita carne
> ...



Por lo que parece esta tía siempre ha seguido eso de ponerse ciega de todo en invierno y cuando se acerca el verano se ponía en una dieta hiperproteica drástica para perder los kilos.

Eso debe de ser peor todavía que estar siempre comiendo porquerías, pasar de algo tan extremos como hincharte a lo que quieras al otro extremo de comer practicamente solo proteinas. Viendo eso no me extraña que se haya jodido la salud con tan poca edad.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por lo que parece esta tía siempre ha seguido eso de ponerse ciega de todo en invierno y cuando se acerca el verano se ponía en una dieta hiperproteica drástica para perder los kilos.
> 
> Eso debe de ser peor todavía que estar siempre comiendo porquerías, pasar de algo tan extremos como hincharte a lo que quieras al otro extremo de comer practicamente solo proteinas. Viendo eso no me extraña que se haya jodido la salud con tan poca edad.
> 
> Saludos.



Y cuando se habla de dieta alta en protes, no me imagino comiendo mucha carne y huevos. La veo más bien con suplementos de todo tipo y mierdangas varias.


----------



## Cormac (18 Nov 2016)

Por otra parte Támara Falco está mal de la azotea. No hay mas que escuchar sus sermones sobre la religión y otras tonterías que dice.
Es capaz de atiborrarse a helados Hagen Dazz, como de meterse los dedos para potarlos, o pasarse una semana comiendo lechuga sin aliños y te verde.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hoy mismo he leído que Tamara Falcó ha engordado y es por culpa de la tiroides.
> No tengo ni idea de sus hábitos alimentarios de la susodicha. Pero me lo imagino:
> - Poquita grasa
> - Poquita carne
> -



que un 35-40% de grasa no es una dieta baja en grasas. Y eso, y más, es lo que come el 99% de las personas en occidente.

No te enteras todavía.

Y comer TODOS los días varias veces al día carne, NO es comer poquita carne.

Entonces nuestros abuelos deberían haber estado todos obesos, y nuestros ancestros no te digo.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 18:29 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Su madre sigue la microbiótica. O sea, muchos cereales y la carne casi no la prueba.



como millones de chinos, japoneses, tailandeses, coreanos, españoles, italianos , romanos, griegos, egipcios, sumerios, etc, etc, etc durante miles de años.

Y todos obesos oiga, desde siempre.

¿se puede saber qué fumas para que obvies tamaña cantidad datos que no te convienen, pero para nada anecdóticos.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que un 35-40% de grasa no es una dieta baja en grasas. Y eso, y más, es lo que come el 99% de las personas en occidente.
> 
> No te enteras todavía.
> 
> ...



Quien te dice que la chica coma 35-40% grasas?

zumitos, mojitos, pizzas, pastas, kellogs, desnatados, bocadillos... yo ahí veo azúcares. Ande coño ves tu las grasas ahí????

Y cuanta gente conoces tu que comes CADA DIA, VARIAS VECES CARNE?
Concreta ese dato, pq me tiene en ascuas. A ver si el problema va a estar en el 1/4 de pollo que se come el niño para comer y el jamón del bueno que come de vez en cuando...

Y volvemos a lo de siempre: grasas las hay de buenas y malas. Puta manía tienes de meterlas todas en el mismo saco.
Y nuestros abuelos comían otra carne, otra harina y no hacían comidas cada 2-3 horas. Y no comían donuts, ni chuches, ni pizzas... 
Pero oye, tú con tus argumentos trolls de 1er de la ESO.

El día que vea un solo gordo serlo por comer un 30-40% grasas (cocos, aguacates, bacon, frutos secos, olivas, aceite de oliva...), ese día te haré un monumento.

De momento, el 100% de los gordos que conozco, lo son por culpa de los azúcares/farinaceos.

A partir de ahí, cáscatela como más te guste.


----------



## autsaider (18 Nov 2016)

Jeffrey Dunn empezó en lo más bajo de Coca Cola. Y acabó siendo el jefe de ventas de Coca Cola para todo el continente americano.

Después de una carrera exitosísima, un día que visitaba un colegio se dió cuenta de que su conciencia no le permitía seguir. Ver a esos niños, y saber lo totalmente indefensos que están frente a las elaboradísimas tácticas de Coca Cola para hacerlos adictos, hizo que se derrumbara. Intentó cambiar Coca Cola desde dentro. Obviamente no pudo hacer nada porque no se puede hacer nada. Así que finalmente acabó dimitiendo.

Él mismo explica que cuando superpones los mapas de obesidad con los mapas del consumo de comida basura y refrescos carbonatados, coinciden de forma total. Y que esto es algo que los fabricantes de comida basura y refrescos saben desde hace décadas.

Pero la realidad de los hechos a los paleodietistas no les dice nada.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Jeffrey Dunn empezó en lo más bajo de Coca Cola. Y acabó siendo el jefe de ventas de Coca Cola para todo el continente americano.
> 
> Después de una carrera exitosísima, un día que visitaba un colegio se dió cuenta de que su conciencia no le permitía seguir. Ver a esos niños, y saber lo totalmente indefensos que están frente a las elaboradísimas tácticas de Coca Cola para hacerlos adictos, hizo que se derrumbara. Intentó cambiar Coca Cola desde dentro. Obviamente no pudo hacer nada porque no se puede hacer nada. Así que finalmente acabó dimitiendo.
> 
> ...



Quien niega eso?


----------



## autsaider (18 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> De momento, el 100% de los gordos que conozco, lo son por culpa de los azúcares/farinaceos.



Los dulces tienen sabor dulce. La gente ve que comiendo dulce engordas, y piensa que engordar es debido al dulce. O sea: al azúcar.

Pero si echas un vistazo a las chocolatinas o a casi cualquier dulce, resulta que la mayoría de las calorias proceden de la grasa. 

La grasa no tiene sabor. Pero tiene palatabilidad y otras características que nos hacen adictos. Por eso a los "dulces" siempre que pueden les añaden grasa.

Te evito yo el trabajo porque ya lo han hecho otros: entre el 60 y el 70% de las calorias que ingerimos al comer dulces proceden en realidad de la grasa.

El consumo de grasa es lo que ha aumentado paralelamente al aumento de obesidad. Ya puso las gráficas sunwukung hace tiempo.



Rauxa dijo:


> El día que vea un solo gordo serlo por comer un 30-40% grasas (cocos, aguacates, bacon, frutos secos, olivas, aceite de oliva...), ese día te haré un monumento.



Pues ya puedes empezar a levantarle el monumento porque los gordos comen eso y más.


Rauxa dijo:


> Quien niega eso?



Vosotros.

Con prohibir la comida basura y los refrescos carbonatados, se corregiría el problema. Pero vosotros proponéis algo bastante diferente.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Nov 2016)

de verdad eres nutricionista rauxa, y no te sabes la proporción de macros que consume la población general?

de verdad no sabes que los médicos sitúan una dieta baja en grasas en el 30%, mientras que las dietas tradicionales de muchos pueblos no pasa del 15-20% (y no estaban ni están gordos)?

volvemos a lo de siempre, en una dieta con un 30-40% de grasas y 20% de proteínas resulta que los únicos responsables de la obesidad o cualquier problema de salud son los carbohidratos. 

Vaya nivelazo de estadística.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Y cuando se habla de dieta alta en protes, no me imagino comiendo mucha carne y huevos. La veo más bien con suplementos de todo tipo y mierdangas varias.*



Según dice ella misma es una fanática de los dulces, sobre todos los bombones y que no se priva de ellos. Después cuando "hace dieta" para la campaña de fotos y poses de primavera-verano toma productos de Siken-Diet (que yo al menos no los conocía) que por lo que he curioseado son productos de barritas hiperproteicas, galletas, sandwich etc etc todo según parece bajo en carbohidratos y grasas.

Por mucho que he mirado no he visto los ingredientes que llevan por ningún sitio pero vamos que me lo puedo imaginar, dinamita pá los pollos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (18 Nov 2016)

Tico, una pregunta.

Porque siempre haces referencia a la grasa pero no haces distinción entre grasa mala(que provoca adicción al igual que el azúcar y la sal) y grada buena(mantequilla, manteca...) que no provoca ningún tipo de adicción?


----------



## Trustno1 (18 Nov 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Tico, una pregunta.
> 
> Porque siempre haces referencia a la grasa pero no haces distinción entre grasa mala(que provoca adicción al igual que el azúcar y la sal) y grada buena(mantequilla, manteca...) que no provoca ningún tipo de adicción?



Ya te respondo yo: porque necesita ser el centro de atención. 

Lo que ha dicho no hay por dónde cogerlo pero vamos que siga comiendo cosas dulces, que la grasa es la mala de todo. ¡Cuánto mal hace la adicción!


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Los dulces tienen sabor dulce. La gente ve que comiendo dulce engordas, y piensa que engordar es debido al dulce. O sea: al azúcar.
> 
> Pero si echas un vistazo a las chocolatinas o a casi cualquier dulce, resulta que la mayoría de las calorias proceden de la grasa.
> 
> ...



Entre Sugus y Tico, no sumáis medio florero.

No hablamos de las grasas MALAS. Esto, el 100% de los humanos lo tenemos claro. Las grasas malas son malas. 
Pero coge una chocolatina, un snack, un lácteo procesado...y verás que pese a tener grasa mala, la mayor parte del producto continua siendo la suma de los diferentes azúcares que lleva. Empieza con la nocilla, con un danacol y cualquier mierda del estilo.

Que la grasa no tiene sabor???? Será al contrario....
Un producto desnatado, cuando le quitan la grasa, pierde su sabor y para compensar le ponen algun tipo de azúcar. Lo hace adictivo y sabroso. Por eso, los desnatados engordan más. 

La grasa animal: lácteo, carne, pescado, es hiper sabrosa. El coco no tiene gusto? El aguacate tampoco? Las olivas tampoco?????

Como ya te hemos dicho en miles de ocasiones: la grasa mala ni tocarla. Pero la buena, es sana y necesaria para que nuestro cuerpo funcione correctamente.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Con esto digo lo mismo que con lo del peso en la báscula, no es cuestión del peso que le pongas sino de que estés haciendo un buen trabajo con la técnica adecuada. Máxima del levantamiento de peso, cuanto más intentes correr subiendo el peso que manejas antes te estancarás y dejarás de progresar.
> 
> Dicho esto, el músculo gana fuerza a mucha más velocidad que los tendones y ligamentos, sobre todo en principiantes. Hay que ir al ritmo de los tendones y ligamentos trabajando para que se acostumbren bien a los pesos que manejas, si quieres no tener problemas y que te duren toda la vida.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Poco a poco, mirando hacerlo bien y por ahora poco más, sigo con mis pesas de 2-3 kilos ::. Es que no puedo con más...y demasiado, que empecé con las de kilo y medio y creí que me daba algo. :| Ya más adelante iré pudiendo con más peso supongo ::


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> de verdad eres nutricionista rauxa, y no te sabes la proporción de macros que consume la población general?
> 
> de verdad no sabes que los médicos sitúan una dieta baja en grasas en el 30%, mientras que las dietas tradicionales de muchos pueblos no pasa del 15-20% (y no estaban ni están gordos)?
> 
> ...




en qué post has leído que yo soy nutricionista?

Que no me sé la proporción de macronutrientes que consume la población en general?
Claro que no me la sé. Ni tu tampoco. Porqué cada uno come como le sale del rabo.

Yo como el mismo de % de macros que tu? comemos la misma mierda?
Y el vecino de enfrente? Y el niño regordete de 10 años que tengo por vecino? Y la abuela que vive en los USA? Y el adolescente berlinés?

Como vamos a generalizar?

Dietas tradicionales? Pan de antaño? Zumos? Productos procesados? Meriendas? Contaban calorías?

Hoy en dia (pongo solo los refinados y procesados azucarados):
desayuno: Kellogs, tostadas, galletitas, zumos y lacteos procesados
media mañana: bocadillos
comida: Pasta + pan
merienda: Croissant, bocadillo, bolleria...
Cena: aquí seguramente nada de mierda (verduras, pescado, huevos)

Ademas los azúcares y farinaceos actúan como disruptores endocrinos y de ahí todas las enfermedades que tienen un origen hormonal.

Compare este tipo de alimentación, con la dieta tradicional de antaño. Se parecen un huevo a una castaña.

entiendes ahora pq hay gordos y hace 50 o 100 años apenas había gordos?


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Nov 2016)

Poned la tele, tragaros los anuncios, y veréis que la mayoría son de guarrerias envueltas en plástico de multinacionales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> * Smiling Jack:*
> 
> Apenas me peso. Tengo báscula de bioimpedancia BH, bueno tampoco me aportan nada.
> 
> ...



Me quedo con que llevas solo tres semanas de cetogenico... pero de eliminacion total de refinados cuanto?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Según dice ella misma es una fanática de los dulces, sobre todos los bombones y que no se priva de ellos. Después cuando "hace dieta" para la campaña de fotos y poses de primavera-verano toma productos de Siken-Diet (que yo al menos no los conocía) que por lo que he curioseado son productos de barritas hiperproteicas, galletas, sandwich etc etc todo según parece bajo en carbohidratos y grasas.
> 
> Por mucho que he mirado no he visto los ingredientes que llevan por ningún sitio pero vamos que me lo puedo imaginar, dinamita pá los pollos.
> 
> Saludos.



Qué lástima de persona, tanto dinero y en vez de comer comida auténtica y de la buena de verdad, come pura mierda. No se hizo la miel para la boca del asno.


----------



## OGULNIO (18 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Me quedo con que llevas solo tres semanas de cetogenico... pero de eliminacion total de refinados cuanto?




Veamos, no consumo, seguro, nada refinado desde hace más un año. Y retirados edulcorantes artificiales desde septiembre de este año. 



Que comía antes de la cetosis?, pues algo de fruta (1/2 manzana al día), yogures naturales enteros, queso de untar... y algunas veces añadía garbanzos, lentejas, o guisantes para que las ensaladas fueran más saciantes, pero a razón de 50 gramos, (1/4 bote), igual dos veces a la semana.

Totalmente retirado algún batido de proteína whey que me tomaba después del gimnasio.

Añado: 
Cada día estoy más convencida de que la insulina se me dispara exageradamente, sé que la insulina en ayunas la tengo normal, pero lamentablemente pese a que me diagnosticaron hipoglucemias reactivas, no se hacen pruebas para control de la insulina las 24 horas. (como no tengo ningún signo de problema metabólico, pues no hay diagnóstico ni prevención)


----------



## Dugongo (18 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Veamos, no consumo, seguro, nada refinado desde hace más un año. Y retirados edulcorantes artificiales desde septiembre de este año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo también tenía las hipoglucemias reactivas y me mandaron aumentar hidratos y desgraciadamente sí hice caso al endocrino y me terminó de joder. Me hicieron la prueba de 5 horas de insulina y glucosa y salió normal, por cierto. No te rayes pensando que generas más insulina de lo normal y por eso te ventilas rápido los hidratos y rebotas. Es poco probable que sea la explicación. No sé que se hagan pruebas de 24h por cierto. Lo normal es la de 3 con sobrecarga de glucosa o 5 para el estudio completo.

Como de a menudo objetivaste la hipoglucemia postprandial? Con glucometro etc digo. Qué niveles obtenías y pasado cuánto tiempo?

Viendo lo que comías lo más probable es que tuvieras bastantes gases. Es así? Tenías acidez o reflujo? Diarreas o estreñimiento? Migrañas? Flojera? Piel seca? Articulaciones empeorando? Encías delicadas?

Creo que se por qué no adelgazabas. Pero puedo estar totalmente equivocada....


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Quien niega eso?



Joder empezo tan bien el post que pense, Tico ha contratao un negro para que escriba por el ... pues no, acabado el post claramente es el

No se que coño tenemos que decir los 'paleodentistas' si llevamos diciendo paleocientas paginas que los refrescos ni con un palo.

Si alguien ha entendido su critica que la explique


----------



## OGULNIO (18 Nov 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Yo también tenía las hipoglucemias reactivas y me mandaron aumentar hidratos y desgraciadamente sí hice caso al endocrino y me terminó de joder. Me hicieron la prueba de 5 horas de insulina y glucosa y salió normal, por cierto. No te rayes pensando que generas más insulina de lo normal y por eso te ventilas rápido los hidratos y rebotas. Es poco probable que sea la explicación. No sé que se hagan pruebas de 24h por cierto. Lo normal es la de 3 con sobrecarga de glucosa o 5 para el estudio completo.
> 
> Como de a menudo objetivaste la hipoglucemia postprandial? Con glucometro etc digo. Qué niveles obtenías y pasado cuánto tiempo?
> 
> ...



Pues las hipoglucemias a las dos horas y media de haber comido.

Me diagnosticaron con la prueba de la "curva de azúcar", creo que eran 75 ml de glucosa bebida, y te analizaban a la hora y a las dos horas, bajé a 45 la glucosa en sangre.

Soy de tensión baja, dato curioso por cuanto durante muchos años creía que los mareos eran de una bajada de tensión arterial y comía cosas saladas.

Gases sí tenía cuando tomaba harina de trigo o avena, no he tenido nunca ni acidez ni reflujo , sí piel seca, a veces tenía diarrea y pocas veces estreñimiento (nada en absoluto desde que no como harinas)

Migrañas nunca, ni flojera (salvo la provocada por la propia hipoglucemia).

No a todo el mundo le cuesta digerir las legumbres, a mí no me provocan el más mínimo problema. 

Esto es muy íntimo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Los dulces tienen sabor dulce. La gente ve que comiendo dulce engordas, y piensa que engordar es debido al dulce. O sea: al azúcar.
> 
> Pero si echas un vistazo a las chocolatinas o a casi cualquier dulce, resulta que la mayoría de las calorias proceden de la grasa.
> 
> ...



Pero anormal, sabes distinguir la grasa buena (aove, aguacate, frutos secos, etc) del azucar y grasas de la bolleria que es lo mas parecido a aceite de coche?

Que cojones tiene que ver lo que tu cuentas con lo que se defiende en este hilo?

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 22:46 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Entre Sugus y Tico, no sumáis medio florero.
> 
> No hablamos de las grasas MALAS. Esto, el 100% de los humanos lo tenemos claro. Las grasas malas son malas.
> Pero coge una chocolatina, un snack, un lácteo procesado...y verás que pese a tener grasa mala, la mayor parte del producto continua siendo la suma de los diferentes azúcares que lleva. Empieza con la nocilla, con un danacol y cualquier mierda del estilo.
> ...



Dejalos que los acidos grasos no les llegan al cerebro. Repiten mil mantras sin demostracion supongo que para rellenar el hilo de alguna disidencia. En el hilo de los estudios no han sido capaces de aportar ni uno solo del pubmed que apoye sus disparatadas tesis, y cuando ponen alguno dice todo lo contrario a lo que intentan rebatir.


----------



## Tin Rope (18 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hoy en dia (pongo solo los refinados y procesados azucarados):
> desayuno: Kellogs, tostadas, galletitas, zumos y lacteos procesados
> media mañana: bocadillos
> comida: Pasta + pan
> ...



Claro que si.
Hace 100 años no comían más que una o dos veces al día, con suerte y tu has narrado 5 comidas y te falta añadir las dos o tres visitas a la nevera y/o el bar a por cervecita y un pincho.

Con seis u ocho digestiones diarias no dejamos que el organismo haga su trabajo, que es el que realmente "cura", cuando tiene tiempo y esta libre. 
A ver si os enteráis, una digestión de la civilización actual es una carga horrible para el organismo, los mayores males del ser humano actual es su tipologia de alimentación. 

Y encima no parais de crimimalizar el azúcar blanca que es, junto con la fruta y la miel, azúcares simples, lo que organismo digiere sin esfuerzo alguno. Es más, la industria alimentaria combina todos sus alimentos con azúcar, porque de otro modo no podría engañar al organismo con que "eso que ingerimos " sea realmente un nutriente.

Por supuesto lo peor los cereales, las legumbres y tubérculos como la patata y la yuca principalmente. 

ALMIDONES. El veneno a minimizar si se quiere ser saludable y vigoroso.

Dejar al benévolo azúcar simple en paz y apartar a los almidones de categoría de "azúcares" para evitar confusiones, que son para el organismo como la noche y el día. 

A partir de ahí veremos como no es tan difícil determinar que nos hace bien y que nos hace mal. El consenso vendrá rodado.


----------



## Malvender (18 Nov 2016)

Hay alguna forma de poder acceder a un resumen de este hilo?
Me he leido varias decenas de páginas, pero es que son 700... Y, viendo que hay dos puntos de vista, no consigo hacerme una idea clara..


----------



## zapatitos (18 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *volvemos a lo de siempre, en una dieta con un 30-40% de grasas y 20% de proteínas resulta que los únicos responsables de la obesidad o cualquier problema de salud son los carbohidratos. *



Eso será en tu planeta de origen Sugus, aquí en el mío la inmensa mayoría de la gente no llega al 20% de proteina diaria ni de lejos vamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Nov 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Tico, una pregunta.
> 
> Porque siempre haces referencia a la grasa pero no haces distinción entre grasa mala(que provoca adicción al igual que el azúcar y la sal) y grada buena(mantequilla, manteca...) que no provoca ningún tipo de adicción?



porque lo que es nocivo no es la grasa en sí, ni ningún otro nutriente, es el exceso de ellos, principalmente.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 00:57 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> en qué post has leído que yo soy nutricionista?
> 
> Que no me sé la proporción de macronutrientes que consume la población en general?
> Claro que no me la sé. Ni tu tampoco. Porqué cada uno come como le sale del rabo.
> ...



las bollería industrial, las galletitas, la leche, el huevo y la carne, que es el grueso de las calorías del personal, son altos en grasas de todo tipo.

Ahora dime que no se come una dieta alta en grasas.

Y sí se sabe aproximadamente lo que come la gente, basta ver los consumos per capita de los distintos alimentos. 

La verdad es que andas muy flojo en estadística. Muy flojo.

Tampoco parece que entiendas qué son los factores de confusión.


----------



## capital tali (19 Nov 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Yo también tenía las hipoglucemias reactivas y me mandaron aumentar hidratos y desgraciadamente sí hice caso al endocrino y me terminó de joder. Me hicieron la prueba de 5 horas de insulina y glucosa y salió normal, por cierto. No te rayes pensando que generas más insulina de lo normal y por eso te ventilas rápido los hidratos y rebotas. Es poco probable que sea la explicación. No sé que se hagan pruebas de 24h por cierto. Lo normal es la de 3 con sobrecarga de glucosa o 5 para el estudio completo.
> 
> Como de a menudo objetivaste la hipoglucemia postprandial? Con glucometro etc digo. Qué niveles obtenías y pasado cuánto tiempo?
> 
> ...



En ocasiones veo cándidas...


----------



## Dugongo (19 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Pues las hipoglucemias a las dos horas y media de haber comido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok. Pues si quieres prueba con esto: nada de lactosa. Nada de manzanas ni peras ni sandía ni frutas secas, dátiles, mangos... básicamente reduce las frutas a cítricos (no en zumo), piña, papaya, kiwi, melón, frambuesas, fresas, arándanos, plátanos y... si tienes alguna que te encante pregunta en concreto. Pero poca fruta en general y nunca más de dos raciones de una vez

También quita alcachofas, espárragos, cebolla, champiñones, ajo, aguacate y puerros.

Cero gluten y sustitutivos industriales. Cero es cero, durante 1 mes. Cuidado con la contaminación cruzada dentro de lo posible y las trazas.

Nada de edulcorantes y miel. Mínimo azúcar que aguantes sin deprimirte.

Carnes, aves, pescados, huevos, lácteos sin lactosa y grasas buenas sin límite. Verduras tipo calabacín, lechuga, zanahoria etc cantidad normal que te apetezca.

Si quieres comer arroz, mejor si es frío (+ lechuga, aceitunas picadas, anchoas y jamón York, hacen buena ensalada). Patatas, con bastante aceite fritas en aceite de oliva no muy caliente o con mayonesa. Raciones pequeñas. Legumbres en muy pequeñas cantidades.

Si al cabo de un mes estás mejor sin cetosis ni ayunos, mídete la cintura, prueba a comer dos rebanadas de pan de molde, una manzana y un vaso de leche. Y al cabo de unas cuantas horas mide tu cintura de nuevo. Si aumenta, si tienes gases, si te encuentras rara... vete a hacer la prueba de hidrógeno espirado al alergologo o de digestivo. Y si da negativa, piensa en hacer la de metano. Si da positiva el médico te explicará 

Suerte


----------



## zapatitos (19 Nov 2016)

Malvender dijo:


> *Hay alguna forma de poder acceder a un resumen de este hilo?
> Me he leido varias decenas de páginas, pero es que son 700... Y, viendo que hay dos puntos de vista, no consigo hacerme una idea clara..
> 
> En mi caso, miso 1,80 y hasta hace poco pesaba 75 kilos (ahora 3 más que ya he empezado a bajar). Corro entre 32 y 40 km a la semana a un ritmo de 4,30-50. En carreras algún domingo bajo de 4 minutos
> ...



Los carbohidratos son necesarios para intentar rendir a tu máximo o cerca de tu máximo en el deporte que no es lo mismo, sin carbohidratos los demás que si los tomen probablemente te van a pasar por encima salvo que seas un auténtico monstruo genético para ese deporte o tus contrincantes sean de escaso nivel. Y aún siendo un monstruo genético lo sería aún más con los carbohidratos que sin ellos. No se si me explico.

Para simplemente practicar deporte por practicar dándote igual si tiras más o menos no son imprescindibles.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> porque lo que es nocivo no es la grasa en sí, ni ningún otro nutriente, es el exceso de ellos, principalmente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 00:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Jojojoj, me estás comparando la grasa que llevan las galletas, con la grasa de los huevos? Es eso, verdad? 

Te vuelvo a explicar el problema de hoy día:
Dieta alta en azúcares y refinados + grasas malas (bollería, frituras).

Si?

Pero si para ti, el problema son los huevos, los entrecots y los aguacates, pues para ti la perra gorda.

Y no, el problema no es la dosis. El problema es el alimento en sí.

La coca cola es mala, se tome 1 o 10 botellas. La cocaína es mala, se tome una raya o 4. Las galletas oreo son malas, se coma 1 sola o 5 paquetes enteros.

Que lo de "coma de todo pero poco", no ha sido acertado. Que con la excusa de la moderación así estamos.
Una coca cola de vez en cuando no es malo. Unas galletas no pueden matar a nadie. El pan es un alimento milenario, como nos va a dañar un bocadillo. Una vez a la semana, me tomo un par de cubatas. Los sábados me voy con la parienta de tapeo. Hoy ha venido mi suegra y me ha traído unos macarrones con salsa de tomate + carne rebozada. 1 vez a la semana, mientras miramos una película nos comemos una pizza familiar con los niños. Siempre me tomo un danacol a media mañana para tener buenas defensas. Y que no falten los kellogs por la mañana para tirar bien durante el día. Y a veces, no cada día, ni mucho menos, mojo en el cola cao, unas madalenas.

Y tengo un sobrepeso de 20 kilos, pero yo como bien. Como de todo, pero con moderación. Lo que pasa que mis padres tb son obesos y claro, tengo sus genes.


----------



## Prophet (19 Nov 2016)

Hoy he visitado al endocrino del seguro médico privado para recibir los resultados de una analítica completa con perfil hormonal y no ha encontrado ningún signo de alteraciones metabólicas (investigando en Internet sería lo que se denomina un obeso metabólicamente sano).

Mi intención era hacerme la analítica porque estaba convencido de que tenía algún problema relacionado con la gestión de la insulina y la glucosa (principalmente síndrome de resistencia a la insulina) pero en ayunas me ha salido tanto la glucosa, la insulina como el péptido C un poco por debajo de los límites normales (insulina < 2mU/L, péptido C 0,79 ng/mL y glucosa 68 mg/dL). Tampoco hay rastro de problemas con el colesterol o los triglicéridos ni tampoco con las hormonas tiroideas y la función hepática y renal está perfecta.

He estado a dieta de nutricionista con ejercicio unas tres veces por semana (lo que mi escaso tiempo libre me permite) una hora aproximada en cada sesión y he engordado grasa y perdido músculo. Yo esto me lo imaginaba pero quería tener pruebas ante los médicos de que siguiendo sus consejos engordaba en lugar de adelgazar.

La endocrina con todos estos datos me ha dicho que me piense el tomarme Saxenda pero además de que me saldría a unos 150 euros al mes las inyecciones he leído que puede tener efectos secundarios bastante fuertes y no está muy demostrado que no pueda provocar cáncer (especialmente de tiroides).

Mi idea es consultar con otro médico la opción de tomar metformina (que considero que es mucho menos agresiva que la liraglutida y sin tantos efectos secundarios, además me da grima el tener que pincharme a diario).

Mi duda es que en el análisis en ayunas no se ve ni rastro de resistencia a la insulina pero yo me noto todos los síntomas, por ejemplo siguiendo la dieta del nutricionista tengo muchas ganas de orinas (aproximadamente tengo que ir una vez por hora y no tomo demasiado líquido, noto que necesito más horas durmiendo para estar igual de espabilado, me noto hambre casi constante y me noto como depresivo).

El caso es que cuando hago una dieta cetogénica y restrinjo los hidratos de carbono me noto con más energía, necesito menos horas de dormir (con cinco horas al día tengo más que suficiente, tengo menos ganas de comer y me noto mucho menos depresivo y con menos cambios de humor). El caso es que mi principal problema es que con esta dieta a pesar de perder peso fácilmente hay días que no sé por qué motivo me entra mucha hambre (aproximadamente una vez por semana) y al final hay veces que no puedo resistir la tentación. Aunque reconozco que es un hambre distinta a la que siento cuando estoy llevando una dieta abaja en grasas y alta en hidratos de carbono.

El problema es que si me salto la dieta cetogénica por algún compromiso o por el tema del hambre del anterior párrafo, me cuesta mucho volver a la dieta y ese es mi principal problema por el que estaba valorando tomar metformina para el control del apetito y además regular un poco los niveles de glucosa e insulina.

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## merkawoman (19 Nov 2016)

Prophet dijo:


> Hoy he visitado al endocrino del seguro médico privado para recibir los resultados de una analítica completa con perfil hormonal y no ha encontrado ningún signo de alteraciones metabólicas (investigando en Internet sería lo que se denomina un obeso metabólicamente sano).
> 
> Mi intención era hacerme la analítica porque estaba convencido de que tenía algún problema relacionado con la gestión de la insulina y la glucosa (principalmente síndrome de resistencia a la insulina) pero en ayunas me ha salido tanto la glucosa, la insulina como el péptido C un poco por debajo de los límites normales (insulina < 2mU/L, péptido C 0,79 ng/mL y glucosa 68 mg/dL). Tampoco hay rastro de problemas con el colesterol o los triglicéridos ni tampoco con las hormonas tiroideas y la función hepática y renal está perfecta.
> 
> He estado a dieta de nutricionista con ejercicio unas tres veces por semana (lo que mi escaso tiempo libre me permite) una hora aproximada en cada sesión y he engordado grasa y perdido músculo. Yo esto me lo imaginaba pero quería tener pruebas ante los médicos de que siguiendo sus consejos engordaba en lugar de adelgazar............................



Obeso es a sano lo que luz es a oscuridad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> porque lo que es nocivo no es la grasa en sí, ni ningún otro nutriente, es el exceso de ellos, principalmente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 00:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Quitando el tema de que estamos hablando de grasas de mierda, y eso no lo defiende ni el que aso la manteca, que porcentaje de grasas crees que se toma en la dieta un españolito medio con habitos normales, con sus cervecitas, algun bocata, su leche, sus tostaditas, algo de carne, y por supuesto su racion de pan diaria?

Ponlo en porcentaje de gramos o calorias o como te salga de los huevos pero especifica.
Va mojate numerico hamijo?

---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 10:06 ----------




Prophet dijo:


> Hoy he visitado al endocrino del seguro médico privado para recibir los resultados de una analítica completa con perfil hormonal y no ha encontrado ningún signo de alteraciones metabólicas (investigando en Internet sería lo que se denomina un obeso metabólicamente sano).
> 
> Mi intención era hacerme la analítica porque estaba convencido de que tenía algún problema relacionado con la gestión de la insulina y la glucosa (principalmente síndrome de resistencia a la insulina) pero en ayunas me ha salido tanto la glucosa, la insulina como el péptido C un poco por debajo de los límites normales (insulina < 2mU/L, péptido C 0,79 ng/mL y glucosa 68 mg/dL). Tampoco hay rastro de problemas con el colesterol o los triglicéridos ni tampoco con las hormonas tiroideas y la función hepática y renal está perfecta.
> 
> ...



Desde mi punto de vista recurrir a dietas cetogenicas solo deberia ser la ultima opcion.

Ya se ha dicho hasta la saciedad que los refinados entre otras cosas producen desbarajustes hormonales. Hay que consumir hidratos de origen natural que ademas van cargados de micronutrientes. Con esos hidratos y sin miedo a las grasas buenas el organismo vuelve a un equilibrio y va a su peso normal.


----------



## Dugongo (19 Nov 2016)

capital tali dijo:


> En ocasiones veo cándidas...



No tiene por qué ser cándida pero sí es probable que su flora intestinal esté implicada. Y que las legumbres en su caso engorden.


----------



## lewis (19 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Que lo de "coma de todo pero poco", no ha sido acertado. Que con la excusa de la moderación así estamos.
> Una coca cola de vez en cuando no es malo. Unas galletas no pueden matar a nadie. El pan es un alimento milenario, como nos va a dañar un bocadillo. Una vez a la semana, me tomo un par de cubatas. Los sábados me voy con la parienta de tapeo. Hoy ha venido mi suegra y me ha traído unos macarrones con salsa de tomate + carne rebozada. 1 vez a la semana, mientras miramos una película nos comemos una pizza familiar con los niños. Siempre me tomo un danacol a media mañana para tener buenas defensas. Y que no falten los kellogs por la mañana para tirar bien durante el día. Y a veces, no cada día, ni mucho menos, mojo en el cola cao, unas madalenas.
> 
> Y tengo un sobrepeso de 20 kilos, pero yo como bien. Como de todo, pero con moderación. Lo que pasa que mis padres tb son obesos y claro, tengo sus genes.



Para enmarcar !!!


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2016)

Cogemos a unas personas. Les decimos que ingieran 500 calorías menos.
Resultado:
- Bajan su metabolismo basal en 600 kcal
- Suben 2 kilos de grasa.





Aqui teneis el enlace por si quereis ver los detalles del estudio:
An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

Y esto va dirigido a mi amigo Sugus y Tico. 
El típico bote de nocilla (en esta ocasión marca Hero). Chocolate y avellas, no? Ummmm energía por un tubo.... rico eh?
El tándem Tico-Sugus nos dirá que es el típico producto-mierda (aquí estaremos todos de acuerdo), y que la grasa es mala y que comemos mucha grasa. Y yo diré que la grasa mala, efectivamente es mala, pero que este tipo de productos (a parte de la grasa mala), el ingrediente número 1 continua siendo el azúcar.
Los amigos de Hero (alimentación para niños), le quitan el 50% del azúcar, pero resulta que el principal ingrediente de este "chocolate con avellanas", continua siendo (agárrense bien), el PUTO AZÚCAR. Una parte la reemplazan por la maltrodexina, cosa que no ayuda (azúcar simple + almidon).

Lleva un 7% avellanas, un 6% cacao desgrasado y un 4% leche descremada (que obesesión con no meter las grasas buenas, eh?).

Y para llegar al 100% del producto, aún nos falta no? OBviamente aquí tenemos grasas malas, pero veremos que los 2 primeros ingredientes (van por orden de cantidad), son:
- Azúcar
- Maltodextrina

que las grasas malas son malas, sí. Que comemos muchas grasas malas sí, pero el ingrediente número 1 que continua entrando por la boca es el puto azúcar en cualquier de sus formatos.






Y con la nutella, más de lo mismo:


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Nov 2016)

Con aguacate y cacao como base se hace una crema deliciosa. 
Se la puede poner miel, pimienta, al gusto.


----------



## Cormac (19 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y esto va dirigido a mi amigo Sugus y Tico.
> El típico bote de nocilla (en esta ocasión marca Hero). Chocolate y avellas, no? Ummmm energía por un tubo.... rico eh?
> El tándem Tico-Sugus nos dirá que es el típico producto-mierda (aquí estaremos todos de acuerdo)
> que las grasas malas son malas, sí. Que comemos muchas grasas malas sí, pero el ingrediente número 1 que continua entrando por la boca es el puto azúcar en cualquier de sus formatos.
> ...



Efectivamente es un producto mierda. A estas alturas estamos todos de acuerdo y nadie de aquí lo discute. Hay unanimidad.
Ahora vamos a crear un producto con grasas buenas a ver si lo ves saludable.
Cogemos la foto de la Nutella que has colgado y vamos sustituyendo los ingredientes, comenzando con el mas abundante que sería el de abajo.
Ponemos manteca de cerdo abajo, luego avellanas, cacao, leche entera y finalmente mantequilla. Añadale aceite de coco con un 86% de grasas saturadas sustituyendo a los demás aditivos y comaselo a cucharadas, untado en una lechuga o como quiera.
Verá que si no mete carbohidratos seguirá delgado (ya hubo dietas famosas tipo Dunkan que se demostraron que funcionaban al igual que te mataban lentamente), pero no le quepa duda de que las opciones de que algún órgano se le vaya a tomar por culo antes de tiempo o que le de algún ictus o infarto aumentarán considerablemente.
He hablado de grasas buenas.
Luego siga metiéndole panceta y bacón en las siguientes comidas, que pensando que por acompañarlas con verduras ya como bien.


----------



## piru (19 Nov 2016)

Bueno, parece que va en serio y que el oficialismo se está bajando, poco a poco eso sí, del burro. En el suplemento "Mujer Hoy" (grupo Vocento: ABC) de este finde:


¿Y si el colesterol no fuera tan malo como dicen?

Un nuevo estudio divide a la ciencia. Frente a quienes sostienen que los niveles altos de colesterol LDL aumenta el riesgo de mortalidad, nuevos datos parecen indicar lo contrario.

por MARISOL GUISASOLA
19 NOV 2016

Hoy hablas de colesterol y parece que nombras un veneno. La televisión nos bombardea con anuncios de productos que lo reducen; las etiquetas que dicen “sin colesterol” añaden un plus para el comprador; y el médico comprueba sus niveles y, si lo cree necesario, nos receta estatinas para mantenerlos controlados. Una prueba de la actual obsesión por el colesterol es precisamente el consumo diario de estatinas en España, que ha pasado de 14,2 a 91,65 dosis por cada 1.000 habitantes entre 2000 y 2012, según datos de la Agencia Española de Medicamentos.

El colesterol es soluble, por lo que necesita ser transportado formando lipoproteínas. HDL signifi ca lipoproteínas de alta densidad, es el famoso colesterol “bueno”, porque ayuda a mantener las arterias despejadas, y necesitas tener un mínimo de 50 mg/dl en mujeres y 40 mg/dl en hombres. Por su parte, LDL signifi ca lipoproteínas de baja densidad, es el “malo” porque se asocia a un mayor riesgo cardiovascular. Hay que mantenerlo en niveles menores de 100 mg/dl. Por último, el colesterol total es la suma de ambos más el 20% de los niveles de triglicéridos. El nivel deseable es de menos de 200 mg/dl y el de triglicéridos, de menos de 150 mg/dl.

El colesterol está presente en casi todas las células del cuerpo. Lo necesitamos para producir vitamina D y hormonas, proteger nuestras células o fabricar sustancias que nos ayudan a digerir los alimentos. Tan esencial es, que nuestro cuerpo lo produce en cantidades sufi cientes. De hecho, los niveles bajos de colesterol –menos de 50 mg/dl de colesterol “malo” (LDL) y menos de 120 mg/dl de colesterol total— se relacionan con un mayor riesgo de depresión, ansiedad y otros trastornos mentales. Y es que el colesterol es esencial para el cerebro. Las embarazadas tampoco se libran de los riesgos del défi cit: es más probable que tengan un parto prematuro y den a luz niños con bajo peso si tienen niveles muy bajos de colesterol.


¿La caída de un mito?

Hay más: un polémico informe que ha analizado datos de 30 estudios previos que incluían a más de 68.000 personas mayores de 60 años viene a revolucionar las ideas circulantes sobre el colesterol. Publicado en la revista científica British Medical Journal, concluye que “no existe relación entre el colesterol LDL y el riesgo cardiovascular” y añade, incluso, que, “el colesterol LDL ayuda a vivir más años”.

Aunque la idea de los investigadores de siete países era analizar estudios previos para ver si el LDL se relaciona con mayor mortalidad en mayores de 60 años, descubrieron lo contrario: 12 de los estudios no indicaban ninguna relación y 16 señalaban que cuanto más bajo era el LDL, mayor era el riesgo de mortalidad. Ni siquiera los estudios centrados específicamente en la mortalidad por enfermedad cardiovascular (ECV) señalaron esa relación. De hecho, dos indicaban lo contrario a lo esperado.

¿Resultado? Que el 92% de los sujetos con niveles altos de LDL vivieron más años que los que tenían niveles bajos. A la vista de los resultados, los autores del informe han pedido “que se revisen las guías de prevención cardiovascular”, y añaden que “los beneficios de las estatinas se han exagerado y podrían incluso constituir una pérdida de tiempo y de recursos sanitarios”. Como era de esperar, esas conclusiones han levantado ampollas entre quienes continúan defendiendo la “hipótesis del colesterol”, que sostiene que las grasas saturadas (de origen animal) y el colesterol LDL son la causa principal de la enfermedad cardiovascular.

Aseguran que el trabajo está repleto de lagunas (“no contempla todos los factores que pueden haber infl uido en la mortalidad de los sujetos”) y solo ha estudiado a mayores de 60 años, por lo que “extrapola conclusiones indebidas”. Muchas de las censuras van contra la sugerencia de prescindir de las estatinas. “El informe no ha estudiado específicamente su papel, por lo que no está en situación de hacer recomendaciones al respecto”, señalan los críticos.

Otro argumento en contra son los muchos estudios que indican que el tratamiento con estatinas sí ayuda a prevenir la enfermedad cardiovascular en pacientes con altos niveles de colesterol. “Esos estudios aportan datos mucho más convincentes que los del trabajo publicado en British Medical Journal”, señalan expertos de la Fundación Británica del Corazón. Si sigues las tendencias en salud y nutrición, notarás, sin embargo, que el miedo que se le tenía está dejando de ser trending topic y que muchas de las antiguas recomendaciones sobre las grasas saturadas están perdiendo fuelle entre la población e, incluso, entre la clase médica.

"Hace 40 años los médicos nos dijeron que evitáramos los huevos, el beicon o la mantequilla porque esas grasas (saturadas) aumentaban los niveles de colesterol malo y, como consecuencia, el riesgo de sufrir ataques cardiacos, ictus y otras enfermedades cardiovasculares", explica Robert H. Lustig, endocrinólogo y profesor de Pediatría de la universidad de California (EE.UU.).


Los sustitutos

Ante esa alarma, el mundo respondió reduciendo el consumo de grasas. A la vez, la industria reaccionó vendiéndonos los llamados productos "light", pobres en grasas. el problema es que, para compensar la ausencia de grasas (que aportan textura y jugosidad), esos productos añaden azúcares y otros carbohidratos refinados (harinas blancas y almidones). ¿Y qué ocurre con las dietas ricas en azúcares e hidratos de carbono refinados? "Que aumentan los niveles de triglicéridos, otra grasa presente en la sangre, íntimamente asociada con el síndrome metabólico, que incluye diabetes tipo 2, hipertensión, aterosclerosis, hígado graso, obesidad y, en general, con inflamación silenciosa crónica", concluye el dr. Lustig.

Los datos son claros: *las tasas de obesidad y enfermedades metabólicas no han dejado de aumentar desde que las autoridades sanitarias lanzaron la batalla contra las grasas.* Concretamente según un estudio publicado en 'The Lancet', el número de personas con sobrepeso y obesidad pasó de 857 millones en 1980 a 2.100 millones en 2013. Los científicos han culpado erróneamente al colesterol de la enfermedad cardiovascular", declara la dra.Beverly Teter, bioquímica experta en grasas de la Universidad de Maryland (EE.UU.).

Cuando vieron altos niveles de colesterol en arterias dañadas, atribuyeron el problema al exceso de esta grasa. Pero, en realidad, el organismo pone ahí el colesterol para arreglar un problema provocado por una inflamación silenciosa crónica. El sistema inmunitario envía colesterol al endotelio (recubrimiento interior de las arterias) inflamado para cubrirla y protegerla de más daños, igual que crea una costra en una herida.

La conclusión de la experta es que "no hay que preocuparse tanto porque un alimento aumente los niveles de colesterol. *En lo que hay que fijarse es en seguir una dieta y un estilo de vida que reduzca la inflamación".* De hecho, estudios recientes atribuyen el efecto cardioprotector de las estatinas a su efecto antiinflamatorio más que la reducción de LDL.

Para proteger las arterias, hay rutinas saludables que deberías incorporar a tu vida cotidiana.


¿Qué grasas son las que más te convienen?

Hay grasas que favorecen la inflamación, como las omega-6 de los aceites de maíz, girasol o soja. Hay otras grasas que tienen efecto antiinflamatorio, como las omega-3 del pescado azul, los mariscos y los frutos secos. Aunque ambas son necesarias para una buena salud, hoy consumimos muchas más grasas omega-6 que omega-3, lo cual favorece la inflamación celular. Se calcula que la dieta típica occidental contiene 15 veces más omega-6 que omega-3.

La única manera de compensar el desequilibrio es reducir el consumo de alimentos procesados y aumentar el de pescados azules, mariscos y frutos secos. Algunos suplementos de aceite de pescado y alimentos enriquecidos con omega-3 pueden ayudar en ese terreno.

Por suerte, los españoles somos grandes consumidores de aceite de oliva virgen extra, que evita en parte el exceso de omega-6. Fuente de grasas monoinsaturadas (otra familia de grasas), es una fantástica fuente de sustancias inflamatorias y antioxidantes que, como demuestra el estudio Predimed (Prevención con Dieta Mediterránea), reduce el riesgo cardiovascular y de mortalidad.

¿Y qué hacemos con las grasas saturadas? A la espera de nuevos estudios que aclaren su papel en el riesgo cardiovascular, los expertos aconsejan no abusar de ellas. En cuanto a las grasas trans (indicadas en las etiquetas como “grasas vegetales parcialmente hidrogenadas”), hay consenso: son malas en cualquier cantidad, por lo que hay que eliminarlas.


¿Qué podemos hacer?

Mídete la cintura. Puedes tener exceso de grasa abdominal sin exceso de peso. Altamente inflamatoria, esta grasa aumenta el riesgo cardiovascular, el de diabetes tipo 2 y hasta el de cáncer. Hacer ejercicio y reducir el consumo de azúcares añadidos e hidratos de carbono refinados evita la formación de ese tipo de grasa. Si eres mujer y tu cintura mide más de 80 cm (más de 94 cm en los hombres), te conviene hacer más ejercicio y vigilar bien lo que comes.

No fumes. El tabaco es un factor de riesgo en todas las enfermedades inflamatorias, desde la cardiovascular al cáncer, pasando por problemas respiratorios.

Vigila tus niveles de triglicéridos y glucosa. Las dietas ricas en carbohidratos refinados y azúcares añadidos aumentan los niveles de triglicéridos y de azúcar en sangre. Una buena solución es seguir la dieta mediterránea, rica en frutas, verduras, frutos secos, pescados y aceite de oliva virgen extra. Se consideran "normales" mantener los niveles de triglicéridos por debajo de 150 mg/dl y de glucosa en ayunas menores de 100 mg/dl.

Controla tu tensión. La hipertensión está implicada en la gran matoría de los casos de ictus y de ataques cardiacos. Es un asesino silencioso que no suele dar síntomas, pero que hay que vigilar de cerca. Reducir el consumo de azúcares añadidos e hidratos de carbono refinados y caminar a diario ayudan a mantenerla bajo control.

Cuida tu flora intestinal. Una población bacteriana intestinal (microbiota o flora intestinal) saludable reduce el riesgo de padecer enfermedades autoinmunes... Una dieta rica en fibra vegetal y en fermentados (chucrut, yogures, kéfir, kombucha) ayuda a mantenerla. Como los antibióticos alteran seriamente el ecosistema intestinal, solo hay que utilizarlos cuando son necesarios.

¿Y si el colesterol no fuera tan malo como dicen? | Mujerhoy.com

No me extrañaría nada que la autora visite este foro


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Efectivamente es un producto mierda. A estas alturas estamos todos de acuerdo y nadie de aquí lo discute. Hay unanimidad.
> Ahora vamos a crear un producto con grasas buenas a ver si lo ves saludable.
> Cogemos la foto de la Nutella que has colgado y vamos sustituyendo los ingredientes, comenzando con el mas abundante que sería el de abajo.
> Ponemos manteca de cerdo abajo, luego avellanas, cacao, leche entera y finalmente mantequilla. Añadale aceite de coco con un 86% de grasas saturadas sustituyendo a los demás aditivos y comaselo a cucharadas, untado en una lechuga o como quiera.
> Verá que si no mete carbohidratos seguirá delgado (ya hubo dietas famosas tipo Dunkan que se demostraron que funcionaban al igual que te mataban lentamente), pero no le quepa duda de que las opciones de que algún órgano se le vaya a tomar por culo antes de tiempo o que le de algún ictus o infarto aumentarán considerablemente.



Efectivamente, lo podríamos convertir en un producto sano, metiendo ahí grasas buenas y sacando las grasas malas y los azúcares.

Punto 1: ningun organo se va a tomar pol culo por comer aguacates o cocos. Si alguien siguiendo la Duka se ha chafado su salud, no ha sido por comer grasas buenas

Punto 2: lea todo el hilo, hombre de dios. Una de las características de las grasas buenas es que son saciantes y nutritivas más no poder. Yo me podría comer un bote de mierda-nocilla de una tacada. El azúcar, la grasa mala, es altamente adictiva. Cosa que no es la grasa buena. 
Dicho de otra forma: es imposible que usted ingiera más de 2 cucharones de Nocilla "sana". No podrá. Aunque quiera. Y si llega a comerse el bote entero, entrará usted en un ayuno de 24 horas mínimo. 
Eso es lo que os cuesta entender: al ir tan nutridos y saciados, el cuerpo termina por comer menos. Si yo me hincho a azúcar, a refinados, a grasas malas, mi cuerpo no va nutrido y cada 2 horas me pide más gasolina.

Yo a la que como medio aguacate, no comería nada más. Una cucharada grande aceite de coco y tiro toda la mañana. Un bocadillo, y en 2 horas ya tengo ansiedad para comer.

Pero nada, continuad con vuestros mantras.


----------



## Prophet (19 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Quitando el tema de que estamos hablando de grasas de mierda, y eso no lo defiende ni el que aso la manteca, que porcentaje de grasas crees que se toma en la dieta un españolito medio con habitos normales, con sus cervecitas, algun bocata, su leche, sus tostaditas, algo de carne, y por supuesto su racion de pan diaria?
> 
> Ponlo en porcentaje de gramos o calorias o como te salga de los huevos pero especifica.
> Va mojate numerico hamijo?
> ...



El problema es que nada que meto hidratos de carbono engordo, por ejemplo, haciendo la dieta del nutricionista los hidratos de carbono que comía eran: arroz basmati, yogur 0,0%, manzana, plátano, zumo de naranja natural, patata cocida, pisto, brocoli, espinacas, y otras verduras crudas. Y todo cocido o asado y en cantidades pequeñas con cinco comidas al día.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 15:47 ----------




merkawoman dijo:


> Obeso es a sano lo que luz es a oscuridad.



Pues entonces explíqueme por qué la analítica sale perfecta.

Un saludo.


----------



## merkawoman (19 Nov 2016)

Prophet dijo:


> El problema es que nada que meto hidratos de carbono engordo, por ejemplo, haciendo la dieta del nutricionista los hidratos de carbono que comía eran: arroz basmati, yogur 0,0%, manzana, plátano, zumo de naranja natural, patata cocida, pisto, brocoli, espinacas, y otras verduras crudas. Y todo cocido o asado y en cantidades pequeñas con cinco comidas al día.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 15:47 ----------
> 
> ...



¿De que parametros hablamos? Y en todo caso tener una analitica "perfecta" seria muy discutible de ser sinonimo de salud perfecta.


----------



## piru (19 Nov 2016)

Prophet dijo:


> El problema es que nada que meto hidratos de carbono engordo, por ejemplo, haciendo la dieta del nutricionista los hidratos de carbono que comía eran: arroz basmati, yogur 0,0%, manzana, plátano, zumo de naranja natural, patata cocida, pisto, brocoli, espinacas, y otras verduras crudas. Y todo cocido o asado y en cantidades pequeñas con cinco comidas al día.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 15:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Un obeso NUNCA está sano por muy perfectas que tenga las analíticas. Visite usted una residencia de ancianos y cuente cuantos obesos hay entre los más longevos y luego nos dice cuantos dedos de una mano le han sobrado .


----------



## Cormac (19 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Efectivamente, lo podríamos convertir en un producto sano, metiendo ahí grasas buenas y sacando las grasas malas y los azúcares.
> 
> Punto 1: ningun organo se va a tomar pol culo por comer aguacates o cocos. Si alguien siguiendo la Duka se ha chafado su salud, no ha sido por comer grasas buenas
> 
> ...



Con medio aguacate ya se ha saciado??? No diga tonterías hombre, que aquí todo dios ha probado el aguacate.
Vayase a un churrasco y verá como la peña se pone a costillas y chuletones. No mienta, que parafradeandole lleva con el mismo mantra todo el hilo.

En esta vida lo mejor es decir las cosas con seguridad, aunque no se tenga ni puñetera idea. Ahí usted es un maestro de la manipulación.
Suelta ayer mismo en un post que Isabel Preysler es de familia humilde y tras señalarle que nació en una familia multimillonaria de la alta sociedad filipina, nos intenta hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino indicándonos que se refería a otra cosa, en otro triste intento de manipulación.
Como asesor político seria usted una mina.
Con medio aguacate ya ha comido. Frase para enmarcar.


----------



## lewis (19 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Con medio aguacate ya se ha saciado??? No diga *tonterías* hombre, que aquí todo dios ha probado el aguacate.
> Vayase a un churrasco y verá como la peña se pone a costillas y chuletones. *No mienta*, que *parafradeandol*e lleva con el mismo *mantra* todo el hilo.
> 
> En esta vida lo mejor es decir las cosas con seguridad, aunque no se tenga ni *puñetera idea*. Ahí usted es un *maestro de la manipulación*.
> ...



Sí señor un troll primerizo de los que van a la escuela (primaria). Se le nota mucho.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2016)

Fisiología humana pura.

Cómase un bote de nutella. Tal cual.
Y al día siguiente haga lo mismo pero con un bote de nutella "sano" (con grasas buenas y sin mierdangas añadidas).

Luego nos hace un resumen.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Nov 2016)

Prophet dijo:


> El problema es que nada que meto hidratos de carbono engordo, por ejemplo, haciendo la dieta del nutricionista los hidratos de carbono que comía eran: arroz basmati, yogur 0,0%, manzana, plátano, zumo de naranja natural, patata cocida, pisto, brocoli, espinacas, y otras verduras crudas. Y todo cocido o asado y en cantidades pequeñas con cinco comidas al día.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 15:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues simplemente quite la patata y el arroz (a diario) y vera que diferencia. Elimine tambien los zumos.

No los tome hasta que no este en su peso correcto y empiece a tomar hidratos de las fuentes correctas: boniatos, chirivias, zanahorias, calabaza, verduras, setas, frutos secos, brocoli, col, coliflor... 

Que no hay mas vuelta de hoja hay que dejar (mientras se adelgaza) todos los refinados y las fuentes de almidon, porqyela obesidad ya es un sintoma de que su cuerpo no maneja bien los picos de insulina, digan lo que digan las analiticas.

Al mismo tiempo a meter grasas buenas en la dieta.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Nov 2016)

Con medio aguacate no come ni un grillo.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Con medio aguacate no come ni un grillo.



Joder, os lo cogéis todo con papel de fumar. Estoy hablando de la capacidad de saciarse, comparando 2 alimentos (mismo peso), pero uno al ser más nutritivo, acaba saciando más que el otro.

No hace falta ser Einstein. Si ingiero más nutrientes acabaré por saciarme antes y mejor.

El 90% de una manzana es agua, el resto es minerales, vitaminas, fibra, azúcar.
Mientras que el aceite de coco practicamente todo es grasa.

Yo no me sacio igual comiendo un donuts que comiendo una tortilla.

yo me podría comer 5 donuts de una tacada. Pero no 5 tortillas.
Me podría comer un paquete de galletas OREO entero sin pestañear, pero no podría comerme 5 manzanas del tirón.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Nov 2016)

Dinos la verdad, te comes el hueso


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Dinos la verdad, te comes el hueso



Lo rallo y lo espolvoreo


----------



## zapatitos (19 Nov 2016)

Prophet dijo:


> *Pues entonces explíqueme por qué la analítica sale perfecta.
> 
> Un saludo.*



Hay cerca de un tercio de la población obesa que presenta análiticas normales. La razón o razones no se saben todavía bien, hay teorías que dicen que aunque están obesos tienen una mejor condición física que el resto, otras que por tener una mejor flora intestinal, otras por la genética y otras por todo a la vez, no hay nada concluyente sobre ello. Pero aun siendo "gordisanos" por lo que parece siguen estando por debajo de la media en esperanza de vida que una persona no obesa.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 18:44 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *Joder, os lo cogéis todo con papel de fumar. Estoy hablando de la capacidad de saciarse, comparando 2 alimentos (mismo peso), pero uno al ser más nutritivo, acaba saciando más que el otro.
> 
> No hace falta ser Einstein. Si ingiero más nutrientes acabaré por saciarme antes y mejor.
> 
> ...



Si eres capaz de comerte 5 donuts o una caja de galletas OREO de una tacada entonces es que sigues acostumbrado al azúcar porque yo me como ahora mismo 5 donuts de una tacada y soy capaz de morirme y todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Hay cerca de un tercio de la población obesa que presenta análiticas normales. La razón o razones no se saben todavía bien, hay teorías que dicen que aunque están obesos tienen una mejor condición física que el resto, otras que por tener una mejor flora intestinal, otras por la genética y otras por todo a la vez, no hay nada concluyente sobre ello. Pero aun siendo "gordisanos" por lo que parece siguen estando por debajo de la media en esperanza de vida que una persona no obesa.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Me refiero al hecho de que al ser un producto tan vacio de nutrientes, el cuerpo no termina de estar saciado y te pide y pide más comida. 
Yo tampoco podría comerme más de 2 croissants por ejemplo.

En cambio uno no puede comerse 5 manzanas o 3 aguacates seguidos.


----------



## Ragnar (19 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Me refiero al hecho de que al ser un producto tan vacio de nutrientes, el cuerpo no termina de estar saciado y te pide y pide más comida.
> Yo tampoco podría comerme más de 2 croissants por ejemplo.
> 
> *En cambio uno no puede comerse 5 manzanas o 3 aguacates seguidos*.



Qué no? ::

No me has visto comer


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Nov 2016)

precisamente, acerca de la coca cola, el azúcar refinado y su conversión (súmamente inefectiva) a grasas. También habla de la saciedad de las grasas. 

McDougall Newsletter: December 2012 - Favorite Five Articles from Recent Medical Journals

El factor principal de adelgazamiento sigue siendo el déficit calórico total (que es individual, por supuesto), se consiga como se consiga.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> precisamente, acerca de la coca cola, el azúcar refinado y su conversión (súmamente inefectiva) a grasas. También habla de la saciedad de las grasas.
> 
> McDougall Newsletter: December 2012 - Favorite Five Articles from Recent Medical Journals
> 
> El factor principal de adelgazamiento sigue siendo el déficit calórico total (que es individual, por supuesto), se consiga como se consiga.



Se consiga como se consiga claro que si.


Y cuando uno come poco, quema menos. Y así hasta la tumba metabólica.
O hasta que uno tenga un problema de tiroides o rebote 15 kilos y le de la culpa a su madre que es obesa.

El engorde es una cuestión hormonal os pongais como os pongais.


----------



## Monty (19 Nov 2016)

Malvender dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de poder acceder a un resumen de este hilo?
> Me he leido varias decenas de páginas, pero es que son 700... Y, viendo que hay dos puntos de vista, no consigo hacerme una idea clara..



Aquí tiene el resumen. 



piru dijo:


> Bueno, parece que va en serio y que el oficialismo se está bajando, poco a poco eso sí, del burro. En el suplemento "Mujer Hoy" (grupo Vocento: ABC) de este finde:
> 
> 
> ¿Y si el colesterol no fuera tan malo como dicen?
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> precisamente, acerca de la coca cola, el azúcar refinado y su conversión (súmamente inefectiva) a grasas. También habla de la saciedad de las grasas.
> 
> McDougall Newsletter: December 2012 - Favorite Five Articles from Recent Medical Journals
> 
> El factor principal de adelgazamiento sigue siendo el déficit calórico total (que es individual, por supuesto), se consiga como se consiga.



Joder te superas cada dia Sugus, ahora defendiendo las bebidas carbonatadas hiperazucaradas.

Hasta las autoridades sanitarias oficialistas se etan dando cuenta del problema de salud publica que suponen. Estan hasta prohibiendo maquinas en los colegios, pero tu a lo tuyo.

Si no cobras por decir estas majaderias no lo entiendo.


----------



## sada (19 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Joder, os lo cogéis todo con papel de fumar. Estoy hablando de la capacidad de saciarse, comparando 2 alimentos (mismo peso), pero uno al ser más nutritivo, acaba saciando más que el otro.
> 
> No hace falta ser Einstein. Si ingiero más nutrientes acabaré por saciarme antes y mejor.
> 
> ...



El aceite de coco me sabe y me huele a jabón


----------



## Clavisto (19 Nov 2016)

Yo me he comido alguna vez tres aguacates sin ningún problema. Y no fui a por el cuarto porque me iba a acostar. Y dormí bien, conste.


----------



## sada (19 Nov 2016)

Qué opináis de las castañas¿


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> precisamente, acerca de la coca cola, el azúcar refinado y su conversión (súmamente inefectiva) a grasas. También habla de la saciedad de las grasas.
> 
> McDougall Newsletter: December 2012 - Favorite Five Articles from Recent Medical Journals
> 
> El factor principal de adelgazamiento sigue siendo el déficit calórico total (que es individual, por supuesto), se consiga como se consiga.



Lo que yo no entiendo, Sunwkung, es por qué insistes tanto en el asunto del balance energético como explicación al sobrepeso.

Se han colgado multitud de estudios que demuestran engorde con un menor o igual aporte calórico. Multitud de estudios en el que a mismas calorías, una dieta producía diferente % de tejido adiposo y diferente peso final, y diferente acumulación de grasa visceral. Con las mismas calorías. 

Entoces, ¿qué información nos aporta el nº de calorías de un alimento respecto a su influencia en el sobrepeso y obesidad?

:|


----------



## nightprowler (20 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pero si echas un vistazo a las chocolatinas o a casi cualquier dulce, resulta que la mayoría de las calorias proceden de la grasa.



El resto es muy discutible pero esto es una verdad a medias que son las peores mentiras

La inmensa mayoria de las chocolatinas tienen unas 200 calorias en 100 gramos con una proporcion 60/40 o menos de hidratos sobre todo fructosa frente a grasa

La proprcion de calorias es casi 50/50

Por emplo una de mas vendinas , snickers 

Cal 240 , calorias procedentes de grasas 110

La reina del mercado mars , casi lo mismo 230 cal , 63 hidratos 5 proteinas y el resto grasa , mas de 110 calorias de los hidratos 

La campeona calorica twix , 250 cal /100grms 24 grm de hidrato 12 de grasa que aporta 110 cal

Esas son posiblemente las tres mas vendidas , las proporciones de casi todas son muy parecidas

La grasa es mucho mas energetica que los hidratos si , pero llevan menos de la mitad

Para encontrarte una con mas calorias de grasas que de hidratos te tienes que ir a las que presumen de sanas por llevar leche que son minoria y por cierto menos dulces


Que le quitamos la grasa y serian la mitad de cal? Exactamente igual q si quitamos los hidratos

No es descubrir el fuego lo primero es una "sana" barrita de fruta/cereales y lo segundo una chocolatina light

Raro es el fabricante que no informa de la composicion y casi todos presumen de menos calorias en las grasas , como si las 140 calorias de fructosa fuesen sanisimas , pero bueno engañar no se engsña a nadie 

El 13% de la ingesta calorica , cierto Que sea en 100 gramos que en media hora escasa vuelves a tener hambre es otro tema
Si todas tus fuentes son igual de completas y rigurosas estas apañado


----------



## OGULNIO (20 Nov 2016)

Aportación nueva, aunque en inglés: 

MICHAEL LARA su presentación Michael Lara, MD


VIDEO Youtube
How to Begin Intermittent Fasting For Maximal Fat Loss [url]www.DrMikeLara.com - YouTube[/url]



El vídeo de este médico me encanta porque explica la historia de su mujer, y como consiguió adelgazar aplicando la dieta cetogénica y los ayunos intermitentes.

Interesantes minuto 10 y minuto 26.

Encaja muy bien en este hilo. Facepalm para el Sugusklan.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Nov 2016)

nightprowler dijo:


> El resto es muy discutible pero esto es una verdad a medias que son las peores mentiras
> 
> La inmensa mayoria de las chocolatinas tienen unas 200 calorias en 100 gramos con una proporcion 60/40 o menos de hidratos sobre todo fructosa frente a grasa
> 
> ...



efectivamente, alimentos altos en grasas (más del 20%) en la enorme mayoría de los casos, ¿entonces por qué el culpable exclusivo es el azúcar o el carbohidrato, cereal de turno? 

En el último enlace que he puesto hay un trabajo que contradice esto, que no es el único.

Los efectos de los excesos de grasas y proteínas independientemente de la ingesta de azúcares refinados está más que establecida.


----------



## autsaider (20 Nov 2016)

¿Alguno de los paleodietas se ha preguntado cual es la historia de los cereales para el desayuno? Pues es otra historia más que desmonta varias de vuestras teorías.

En el siglo XIX los americanos sufrían algo que ellos mismos llamaban "americanitis": dolor de estómago, estreñimiento, hinchazón y gases. El país entero sufría de americanitis debido a su dieta basada en salchichas, bistec, huevos y jamón.

Kellogg era un estudiante de medicina. Y estaba obsesionado con encontrar la cura a la americanitis. Hasta que finalmente encontró la solución y fundó un sanatorio que fue un éxito instantáneo.

El sanatorio consistía en un hotel, un solarium, instalaciones gimnásticas y un invernadero donde cultivar verduras frescas.

La base del tratamiento del sanatorio era la dieta a base de cereales, verduras frescas y hierbas medicinales porque él creía que eso era la base de la salud. Y además no llevaba nada de sal, azúcar ni grasa porque él creía que era eso lo que destruía la salud.

El resultado es que los pacientes se curaban de la americanitis. Y, los que estaban gordos, adelgazaban.

Kellogg incluso notaba que la mejora en la dieta provocaba cambios en el caracter. La gente estaba más alegre y tenían más autocontrol.

Otros empresarios vieron la posibilidad de negocio. Y decidieron fabricar cereales con sal y azúcar para venderlos mejor. Pero a pesar de ello los cereales para el desayuno siguieron llevando poco o nada de sal y azúcar hasta 1949. Ese fue el año en el que apareció el sugar crisp. Y desde entonces los cereales para el desayuno son sal y azúcar.

Quítales la sal y el azúcar a los cereales, y volverán a ser un alimento saludable para la población. Son la sal y el azúcar lo que dañan la salud. No los cereales.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Alguno de los paleodietas se ha preguntado cual es la historia de los cereales para el desayuno? Pues es otra historia más que desmonta varias de vuestras teorías.
> 
> En el siglo XIX los americanos sufrían algo que ellos mismos llamaban "americanitis": dolor de estómago, estreñimiento, hinchazón y gases. El país entero sufría de americanitis debido a su dieta basada en salchichas, bistec, huevos y jamón.
> 
> ...



GO VEGAN GO!!!!


Venga, a otro con este hueso.


----------



## Dugongo (20 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Alguno de los paleodietas se ha preguntado cual es la historia de los cereales para el desayuno? Pues es otra historia más que desmonta varias de vuestras teorías.
> 
> En el siglo XIX los americanos sufrían algo que ellos mismos llamaban "americanitis": dolor de estómago, estreñimiento, hinchazón y gases. El país entero sufría de americanitis debido a su dieta basada en salchichas, bistec, huevos y jamón.
> 
> ...





No señor. Kellogg era un fanático religioso. Su motivación fue muy distinta a curar ningún síntoma de salud. Pretendía curar el alma más bien, llevando a la rectitud moral y disciplina que una religión estricta pide. Lo que la religión postula según esta gente es que somos todos unos flojos, pecadores, con poca fuerza de voluntad. 

La forma de adiestrarnos tiene dos vías: quitarte los placeres terrenales de la carne y quitarte los placeres terrenales de la carne. Ya me entendéis cual no es literal. La carne y la proteína etc se creía que da demasiado "vigor". Privarnos de ella nos hace más mansos, sumisos, creyentes, devotos... llámalo como quieras. El hecho es que no te rebelas, no cuestionas a la autoridad ni los dogmas y te vas a casa a comerte tu pan.

El humano que ha suprimido sus instintos de la carne (ambos) es el que le mola a Kellogg. Es el humano bueno, que recorre el camino marcado para él y hace feliz a Dios. Porque quien es capaz de renunciar a esos instintos, ya tiene la fuerza necesaria para acatar todo lo demás que se le pide, que es, obviamente, más fácil que esos dos grandes escalones


----------



## autsaider (20 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> GO VEGAN GO!!!!
> 
> 
> Venga, a otro con este hueso.



Esto significa que te has quedado sin respuestas.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Esto significa que te has quedado sin respuestas.



Esto significa que tienes el sentido común de un mandril.

Miles y miles de años de años comiendo carnes y derivados y resulta que tiene que venir Kellogs hace 120 años para decirnos que si nos quitamos de las carnes y metemos granos nuestra salud mejorará. 
Un cereal, aplastado, deshidratado, insulso....al cual tuvieron que meter azúcares y otras mierdas para que supiera a algo.
Pero resulta que quien le metió azúcar y demás mierdas no fue Kellogs. Fueron otros campesinos que ya de paso le pusieron al invento el nombre de Kellog's  para mayor gloria del campesino original.
Baratos de fabricar y adictivos. Win-win para la industria.

Y fue a partir de entonces que la obesidad y la diabetes se ha disparado.

Pero a día de hoy, continuo leyendo que el problema de todo es el 1/4 de pollo y el entrecot.


----------



## autsaider (20 Nov 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> No señor. Kellogg era un fanático religioso. Su motivación fue muy distinta a curar ningún síntoma de salud. Pretendía curar el alma más bien, llevando a la rectitud moral y disciplina que una religión estricta pide. Lo que la religión postula según esta gente es que somos todos unos flojos, pecadores, con poca fuerza de voluntad.
> 
> La forma de adiestrarnos tiene dos vías: quitarte los placeres terrenales de la carne y quitarte los placeres terrenales de la carne. Ya me entendéis cual no es literal. La carne y la proteína etc se creía que da demasiado "vigor". Privarnos de ella nos hace más mansos, sumisos, creyentes, devotos... llámalo como quieras. El hecho es que no te rebelas, no cuestionas a la autoridad ni los dogmas y te vas a casa a comerte tu pan.
> 
> El humano que ha suprimido sus instintos de la carne (ambos) es el que le mola a Kellogg. Es el humano bueno, que recorre el camino marcado para él y hace feliz a Dios



Puede que haya algo de verdad en lo que dices sobre la religiosidad de Kellogg.

Curiosamente, y desde su mismo origen, ha habido una batalla entre la industria de la comida basura, y los calvinistas.

Los fabricantes de comida basura se ven a sí mismos como "la resistencia frente a los ataques calvinistas contra las personas que obtienen placer sin perjudicar a los demás". Incluso tienen asociaciones donde se reunen para discutir las formas de combatir a los calvinistas.

Esto parece cosa de risa. Pero es real.


----------



## Pichorrica (20 Nov 2016)

Tico

aun estoy esperando a que se digne a contestarme a mi pregunta de porqué no separa grasas buenas de malas, y las mete todas en el mismo saco.


----------



## autsaider (20 Nov 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Tico
> 
> aun estoy esperando a que se digne a contestarme a mi pregunta de porqué no separa grasas buenas de malas, y las mete todas en el mismo saco.



Tu pregunta era que unas provocan adicción (las malas) y las otras otras no (las buenas).

Mi respuesta es que eso te lo has sacado del libro gordo de Petete.


----------



## Dugongo (20 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Puede que haya algo de verdad en lo que dices sobre la religiosidad de Kellogg.
> 
> Curiosamente, y desde su mismo origen, ha habido una batalla entre la industria de la comida basura, y los calvinistas.
> 
> ...





Hay una batalla constante entre los libertarios y los pro-regulación. La prohibición de las grasas trans en algunos estados de USA es simplemente un triunfo de los segundos en ese caso. La situación de los comedores de los colegios, es claramente la victoria de los primeros. En los colegios les sirven las cadenas de comida basura... aquí ni nos lo creeríamos.

Yo pienso que gran parte los problemas de estas décadas viene del ritmo de vida descontrolado: comer rápido, sin vínculos sociales ni familiares (en el coche, en frente del ordenador, andando por la calle...) y despreciar la comida hasta tal punto de considerarla un incordio a solucionar literalmente con Soylent como ya hacen algunos.

Los americanos pasaron mucho antes al modo de vida que incluye los "TV dinner", los drive through, el tiempo de comida pisoteado por el tiempo de trabajo... 

Y el cambio de hábitos va acompañado de unos niveles de estrés psicológico continuado nunca vistos. Décadas seguidas y para toda la población. Al menos, la gente muy religiosa tiene algún alivio en este aspecto: creer que portándose bien ya está, y el resto está en manos de Dios, les quita mucha presión y frustración. Los otros viven más la incertidumbre y el tener que superarse a nivel sociocultural. Son más de rat race. 

La siguiente epidemia es precisamente para contrarrestar ese estrés y alienación, a base de opiáceos, antidepresivos, ansioliticos etc. Y también se lo estamos copiando con ganas...

En fin... curiosos bandos.


----------



## robergarc (20 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pero a día de hoy, continuo leyendo que el problema de todo es el 1/4 de pollo y el entrecot.



Problema no, pero tal y como se suele preparar y servir -muy poco hecho, casi sanguinolento-, el entrecôte es una de las cosas más indigestas -y si se me permite, asquerosas- que puede uno meterse en el cuerpo.

Causa digestiones casi seculares.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Nov 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Problema no, pero tal y como se suele preparar y servir -muy poco hecho, casi sanguinolento-, el entrecôte es una de las cosas más indigestas -y si se me permite, asquerosas- que puede uno meterse en el cuerpo.
> 
> Causa digestiones casi seculares.



Llevamos millones de años comiendo carroña, carne de todo tipo, cruda, poco hecha, churruscada...y ahora resulta que es una de las cosas más indigestas. Si realmente fuera tan indigesta, nos hubieramos extinguido. Pero aquí estamos.
Pocas cosas me sientan mejor a mi, que un trozo de carne. Me como mi buena parrillada de carne, y me levanto de la mesa con el estómago perfecto.

Ahora bien, deme usted un trozo pan, un plato de macarrones o leche, y estoy 24-48 horas con dolores estomacales. Es levantarse de la mesa y notarme hinchado y pesado. No sé coño, tanta harina, tanto azúcar, tanto procesado, algo tendrá que ver, no?

Será que soy de otra especie.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Alguno de los paleodietas se ha preguntado cual es la historia de los cereales para el desayuno? Pues es otra historia más que desmonta varias de vuestras teorías.
> 
> En el siglo XIX los americanos sufrían algo que ellos mismos llamaban "americanitis": dolor de estómago, estreñimiento, hinchazón y gases. El país entero sufría de americanitis debido a su dieta basada en salchichas, bistec, huevos y jamón.
> 
> ...



'cereales, verduras frescas y hierbas medicinales'

Pero que argumentos mas peregrinos. La mayoria no sabria ni lo que es una lechuga normal que con solo carne de bufalo todos estreñidos.

La verdura es necesaria, los kellogs de harina refinada hiperazucarada no.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 21:27 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Tico
> 
> aun estoy esperando a que se digne a contestarme a mi pregunta de porqué no separa grasas buenas de malas, y las mete todas en el mismo saco.



Porque es mas tonto que un botijo y bastante fundamentalista.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 21:29 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Tu pregunta era que unas provocan adicción (las malas) y las otras otras no (las buenas).
> 
> Mi respuesta es que eso te lo has sacado del libro gordo de Petete.



Pero sabes que es una grasa hidrogenada o una trans?

Comparar eso con un aguacate o un aceite de oliva virgen es demencial. Y por cierto dos grasas de origen vegetal deberiais estar besandonos el culo.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 21:30 ----------

Pd. Por supuesto un buen tocino iberico que no falte.


----------



## Cormac (20 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Llevamos millones de años comiendo carroña, carne de todo tipo, cruda, poco hecha, churruscada...y ahora resulta que es una de las cosas más indigestas. Si realmente fuera tan indigesta, nos hubieramos extinguido. Pero aquí estamos.
> Pocas cosas me sientan mejor a mi, que un trozo de carne. Me como mi buena parrillada de carne, y me levanto de la mesa con el estómago perfecto.
> 
> Ahora bien, deme usted un trozo pan, un plato de macarrones o leche, y estoy 24-48 horas con dolores estomacales. Es levantarse de la mesa y notarme hinchado y pesado. No sé coño, tanta harina, tanto azúcar, tanto procesado, algo tendrá que ver, no?
> ...



Pues si estás hasta dos días con dolores estomacales, por comerse como dice un plato de macarrones y un trozo de pan, hagaselo mirar. Personalmente no me lo creo, pero si es así, o es un problema psicológico, en plan "he comido pan, me voy a morir!!!", o tiene una intolerancia, sino alergia grave.
Y lo de que por tener malas digestiones el ser humano se extinga, tampoco se sostiene por ningún lado. 
Y recuerdo que yo como carne, blanca, eso sí.


----------



## robergarc (20 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Llevamos millones de años comiendo carroña, carne de todo tipo, cruda, poco hecha, churruscada...y ahora resulta que es una de las cosas más indigestas. Si realmente fuera tan indigesta, nos hubieramos extinguido. Pero aquí estamos.
> Pocas cosas me sientan mejor a mi, que un trozo de carne. Me como mi buena parrillada de carne, y me levanto de la mesa con el estómago perfecto.
> 
> Ahora bien, deme usted un trozo pan, un plato de macarrones o leche, y estoy 24-48 horas con dolores estomacales. Es levantarse de la mesa y notarme hinchado y pesado. No sé coño, tanta harina, tanto azúcar, tanto procesado, algo tendrá que ver, no?
> ...



Si usted digiere mejor un trozo de carne semicruda que un simple plato de macarrones, en efecto es de otra especie.


----------



## autsaider (20 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Llevamos millones de años comiendo carroña, carne de todo tipo, cruda, poco hecha, churruscada...y ahora resulta que es una de las cosas más indigestas. Si realmente fuera tan indigesta, nos hubieramos extinguido. Pero aquí estamos.
> Pocas cosas me sientan mejor a mi, que un trozo de carne. Me como mi buena parrillada de carne, y me levanto de la mesa con el estómago perfecto.



Hazte un enema. Y dime si lo que sale de tu colon es una masa putrefacta o si no lo es.

Cuando termines con el enema, tómate un lasante. Cuando salga el contenido de tu intestino delgado, dime si lo que sale es una masa putrefacta o si no lo es.

Pero según tú tus tripas están perfectas.

¿Como puedes estar tan completamente loco de tener las tripas llenas de una masa putrefacta y que ni siquiera lo sepas? ¿A que extremos de imbecilidad y de locura has llegado?


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues si estás hasta dos días con dolores estomacales, por comerse como dice un plato de macarrones y un trozo de pan, hagaselo mirar. Personalmente no me lo creo, pero si es así, o es un problema psicológico, en plan "he comido pan, me voy a morir!!!", o tiene una intolerancia, sino alergia grave.
> Y lo de que por tener malas digestiones el ser humano se extinga, tampoco se sostiene por ningún lado.
> Y recuerdo que yo como carne, blanca, eso sí.



Y yo os recuerdo que no tomamos habitualmente pan, aunque yo si suelo una vez a la semana y no todas las semanas.

Cuando empece la paleo estuve varios meses sin probarlo. La primera vez la sensacion de hinchazon es muy evidente. Ahora cuando lo como esporadicamente noto digestion pesada pero no tanto.

No tengo ni puta idea si alguien que no pruebe la carne le dara una patada si la come despues de mucho tiempo.

Esto tiene todo relacion con tener o no tener la flora acostumbrada a cierto tipo de alimento.

Dicho esto los cerales son proinflamatorios en el sentido de que acumulas agua al comerlos como efecto inmediato. Si los dejas en tres dias a una semana pierdes dos o tres kilos de liquido. Esto no es discutible y puede hacer la prueba cualquiera.

Explicado todo esto y quitando factores psicologicos, alguien que tenga carne en su dieta digiere perfectamente, un chuleton practicamente crudo sin problemas.

Pd. No hagan esta prueba en casa si son veganos. No se ha maltratado ningun animal para escribir este post.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 23:36 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Si usted digiere mejor un trozo de carne semicruda que un simple plato de macarrones, en efecto es de otra especie.



Lo de ser de otra especie (cazador, recolector, ejem) le voy a dar el premio al tonto de la semana.

Pd. A Tico ya ni lo quoteo uff tenemos los tontos haciendo cola.


----------



## Cormac (20 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de ser de otra especie (cazador, recolector, ejem) le voy a dar el premio al tonto de la semana.
> 
> Pd. A Tico ya ni lo quoteo uff tenemos los tontos haciendo cola.



El forero ha sido irónico. Sino lo has pillado, porque no te llega, no te dediques a insultar, que además a través de un ordenador siempre me ha parecido de cobardes.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues si estás hasta dos días con dolores estomacales, por comerse como dice un plato de macarrones y un trozo de pan, hagaselo mirar. Personalmente no me lo creo, pero si es así, o es un problema psicológico, en plan "he comido pan, me voy a morir!!!", o tiene una intolerancia, sino alergia grave.
> Y lo de que por tener malas digestiones el ser humano se extinga, tampoco se sostiene por ningún lado.
> Y recuerdo que yo como carne, blanca, eso sí.



Cuando uno deja durante un tiempo ese tipo de alimentos y luego algún que otro día esporádico lo toma puede ver si su cuerpo lo tolera bien o no. 
Es lo que pasó en mi caso con los farinaceos. Me siento pesado, hinchado.

Pruebe usted de estar 1 mes sin harinas y luego comase un bocadillo. Y nos cuenta.
Y otro mes pruebe de estar 1 mes sin carne y luego comase un buen entrecot.
Y tb nos cuenta.

Como no ha dejado nunca de comerlos, su cuerpo ya ha generado ciertas adaptaciones que le permiten ir tirando aunque no sea el mejor alimento para usted.
Y ya me imagino el hombre primitivo dicienco: "Mamut no que es carne roja. Como mucho una par de veces a la semana, así que no sale a cuenta matarlo pq es mucha carne que se perdería. Aún no hemos inventado el frigorífico. Pero mira, un conejo corriendo por ahí. Eso sí que es sano. A por él"

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 23:50 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Si usted digiere mejor un trozo de carne semicruda que un simple plato de macarrones, en efecto es de otra especie.



Vengo de una familia de carniceros. Y he tomado carne cruda un montón de veces, empezando por el steak tartar.
Y continuo diciendo lo mismo:
Si ahora mismo hiciéramos una encuesta para ver si toleramos mejor la carne o las harinas, tendríamos un claro ganador.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 23:58 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Hazte un enema. Y dime si lo que sale de tu colon es una masa putrefacta o si no lo es.
> 
> Cuando termines con el enema, tómate un lasante. Cuando salga el contenido de tu intestino delgado, dime si lo que sale es una masa putrefacta o si no lo es.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, mis tripas están perfectas, a las mil maravillas.
Si comer carne fuera tan malo para nuestros intestinos, repito, haría miles de años que nos habríamos extinguido. 

Y no me vengas con los mantras veganos y demás porqué me los paso por el forro.
En los primeros posts del hilo, ya comenté el caso de una pareja vegana que tuve y viví con ella, la muerte de sus padres de 60 y pocos años, (en menos de 2 años de diferencia). Los dos padres veganos de muchos años.
Los dos muertos por cáncer de estómago. Veganos, veganos. Sin suplementarse eso sí. 
La hija (mi pareja de entonces), se le terminó la tontería rápido con el tema del veganismo. DE hecho tanto ella como su hermano también eran veganos. Ahora se llaman flexiterianos. O sea, comen animales de vez en cuando. O sea, omnívoros :rolleye:

Cuando lo de sus padres, el médico los cogió por banda. Queréis ser veganos? Perfecto, aquí tenéis la lista de lo que os tenéis que tomar para no tener carencias de ningún tipo. Pasaron de pastillas y productos y empezaron a comer algo de proteína animal. 
Y mejor que nunca, oye.

Si la carne de mi intestino está putrefacta, entiendo que el hominido de hace 3 millones de años, cuando se zampaba carroña o carne, tb la tenía dentro de sí en estado de putrefacción (De hecho comiendo carroña, ya la comía putrefacta). Y nos pasó algo? Pues aquí estamos.
Tenemos necesidad de proteina animal y evolucionamos para que la procesaramos perfectamente. De hecho tenemos un sistema digestivo perfecto: lo que ingerimos el organismo aprovecha lo que puede para obtener así energía y el resto lo evacuamos. DA igual lo que comamos.

Siguiendo su lógica cartesiana, mejor comerse una chuches, que 5 años después continuan igual, sin descomponerse.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Hazte un enema. Y dime si lo que sale de tu colon es una masa putrefacta o si no lo es.
> 
> Cuando termines con el enema, tómate un lasante. Cuando salga el contenido de tu intestino delgado, dime si lo que sale es una masa putrefacta o si no lo es.
> 
> ...



Joder macho estás como una regadera.

La Virgen.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> *Joder macho estás como una regadera.
> 
> La Virgen.*



Es por la deficiencia crónica de B12 que les hacer tener alteraciones neurológicas por los que sufren brotes que van desde la simple irritabilidad a la esquizofrenia paranoide en los casos más graves.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2016)

La prueba del algodón: voy a poner la comida de un día de una persona cualquiera.

*Sin mirar*, díganme si creen que es una dieta "alta en grasas", y luego vemos.

Desayuno: café con leche y dos tostadas con mantequilla.
Media mañana: café solo y napolitana de chocolate
Comida: cocido completo y helado de postre
Cena: espaguetis boloñesa



Spoiler



Desayuno: 
100 ml de leche + 8g de azúcar (dos cucharadas) 
120 g de pan (2 rebanadas de 12x12x1,5 cm) + 9 g de mantequilla (capa de 0,5 cm)
*Proteína: 13,86g Hidratos:58,8g Grasa: 14,93g*
Media mañana:
8g de azúcar
napolitana de 66g
*Proteína: 6,3g Hidratos: 29g Grasa: 14 g*
Comida
30g de fideos
100g de pan
770 g de segundo de cocido
100 g de helado
*Proteína: 58g Hidratos: 153,4 Grasas: 54,7*
Cena
100g espaguetis
100g salsa boloñesa
*Proteína: 22,4g Hidratos: 111g Grasas: 9.1g*

TOTAL

100,56g de proteína, 454 kcal, 16,8%
351,8g de hidratos, 1409 kcal, 52,1%
92,73g de grasa, 837 kcal, 31%

Te aprietas dos rebanadas de pan con medio centímetro de mantequilla, una napolitana de chocolate, un cocidaco completo con helado de postre y unos espaguetis boloñesa, y clavas las recomendaciones de la OMS...

Dieta alta en grasas, mis cojones


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La prueba del algodón: voy a poner la comida de un día de una persona cualquiera.
> 
> *Sin mirar*, díganme si creen que es una dieta "alta en grasas", y luego vemos.
> 
> ...



Yo aun estoy esperando que Sugus se moje con un porcentaje aproximado de cuanta grasa se consume un español medio. Ni esta ni se le espera.

Yo digo que la proporcion es 3 a 1 en gramos. Tres partes de hidratos por una parte de grasa. Eso sin entrar que la mayor parte de esa grasa es de mierda.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo aun estoy esperando que Sugus se moje con un porcentaje aproximado de cuanta grasa se consume un español medio. Ni esta ni se le espera.
> 
> Yo digo que la proporcion es 3 a 1 en gramos. Tres partes de hidratos por una parte de grasa. Eso sin entrar que la mayor parte de esa grasa es de mierda.



Si se asoma al spoiler, verá que un paisano que no le tenga miedo a la leche entera, a la mantequilla y a la pringá del cocido, aun así apenas llega al 30% de grasas, y la proporción en gramos es más bien casi 4 a 1.

Ya, como sea paisana en vez de paisano, la proporción se te va a 6 o 7 a uno en cuanto te pongas...


----------



## avioneti (21 Nov 2016)

La dieta típica no se cenan spagetthis a la boloñesa si una buena raja o chuleta de cerdo o ternera con patatas fritas, queso con pan y una pieza de fruta. 

La dieta española en estudios, su proporción de grasa salían un 35-40% del total de calorías consumidas. 

Ese ejemplo que pones salvo que se mida exacto es bastante variable, pero no andará en menos de un 25%. Tambien tener en cuenta que 1 gramos de grasa son 9 calorías frente a las 4 que son 1 gramos de proteína o hidratos de carbono. 

Así que una dieta 2,5 a 1 (hidratos-grasa) sería el mismo % final de calorías cada macronutriente.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> La dieta típica no se cenan spagetthis a la boloñesa si una buena raja o chuleta de cerdo o ternera con patatas fritas, queso con pan y una pieza de fruta.
> 
> La dieta española en estudios, su proporción de grasa salían un 35-40% del total de calorías consumidas.
> 
> ...



Vale, se lo cambio por cinta de lomo con patatas fritas, pan con queso y una manzana



Spoiler



100 gr cinta de lomo adobada
50 gr patatas fritas
150 gr pan
30 gr queso
1 manzana

Proteínas: 32,7g Hidratos: 157g Grasas: 25g 

TOTAL:
110.86g proteinas, 500kcal, 16,3%
397.8g hidratos, 1591 kcal, 51,8%
108.63g grasas, 980 kcal, 31,9%


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Nov 2016)

avioneti dijo:


> La dieta típica no se cenan spagetthis a la boloñesa si una buena raja o chuleta de cerdo o ternera con patatas fritas, queso con pan y una pieza de fruta.
> 
> La dieta española en estudios, su proporción de grasa salían un 35-40% del total de calorías consumidas.
> 
> ...



Yo he dicho 3 a 1 con una dieta tipica de currito, con su almuerzo y su comida de poligono, y con la cena del tipo que Ud comenta. 

Lo he metido en el contador de calorias y eso me sale.


----------



## Dreke (21 Nov 2016)

El mito sigue cayendo.
¿Y si el colesterol no fuera tan malo como dicen? | Mujerhoy.com


----------



## sada (21 Nov 2016)

qué oìnáis de esto
«Ahora comparto armario con mi hija»
obesidad víscero-troncal producida por una diabetes gestacional no tratada


----------



## kilipdg (21 Nov 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Problema no, pero tal y como se suele preparar y servir -muy poco hecho, casi sanguinolento-, el entrecôte es una de las cosas más indigestas -y si se me permite, asquerosas- que puede uno meterse en el cuerpo.
> 
> Causa digestiones casi seculares.



Ayer me comí un entrecot de ternera morucha de Salamanca, y te puedo decir que es uno de los mejores placeres de la vida, y ni un sólo dolor de barriga oiga, al contrario, me sentó de maravilla.

Algunos decís cada chorrada que es para pegaros con la mano abierta, seguro que te sienta mejor el plato de macarrones... no cabe un gilipollas más en este hilo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> qué oìnáis de esto
> «Ahora comparto armario con mi hija»
> obesidad víscero-troncal producida por una diabetes gestacional no tratada



Pues que me encaja: obesidad viscero-troncal es otra forma de decir exceso de grasa visceral.

Y la diabetes gestacional es una forma de resistencia a la insulina causada por la actividad hormonal de la placenta. A efectos prácticos, la convirtió en una diabética o prediabética tipo II, con niveles severamente aumentados de insulina en sangre, que fue la que le causó la acumulación de grasa visceral *pese a no ser de mucho comer* (Otro ridículo más de la CRaP theory).

El bypass gástrico me parece *una forma muy invasiva* de lograr lo que esta mujer necesitaba en realidad: *un ayuno prolongado para resetear su sensibilidad a la insulina*. Le hizo probablemente más bien el pre y postoperatorio que el bypass en sí.


----------



## sada (21 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues que me encaja: obesidad viscero-troncal es otra forma de decir exceso de grasa visceral.
> 
> Y la diabetes gestacional es una forma de resistencia a la insulina causada por la actividad hormonal de la placenta. A efectos prácticos, la convirtió en una diabética o prediabética tipo II, con niveles severamente aumentados de insulina en sangre, que fue la que le causó la acumulación de grasa visceral *pese a no ser de mucho comer* (Otro ridículo más de la CRaP theory).
> 
> El bypass gástrico me parece *una forma muy invasiva* de lograr lo que esta mujer necesitaba en realidad: *un ayuno prolongado para resetear su sensibilidad a la insulina*. Le hizo probablemente más bien el pre y postoperatorio que el bypass en sí.



me quieres decir que con un ayuno prolongado..defina prolongado se hubiese ahorrado la intervención??

---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 13:10 ----------




OGULNIO dijo:


> Aportación nueva, aunque en inglés:
> 
> MICHAEL LARA su presentación Michael Lara, MD
> 
> ...



no van los enlaces


----------



## zapatitos (21 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> *qué oìnáis de esto*
> «Ahora comparto armario con mi hija»
> obesidad víscero-troncal producida por una diabetes gestacional no tratada



Que debería de haber perdido el peso con una buena nutrición y ejercicio intenso (dentro de sus posibilidades) un sistema más lento y duro pero probablemente se habría ahorrado si no todo si buena parte de ese flotador que se le ve en la cintura y lo que se le adivina en las rodillas, que además de antiestético el mayor problema es que sigue siendo pejudicial para tu salud. Pero es bastante más cómodo operarse que prescindir de ciertas comidas y ponerse un chandal y sudar la gota gorda.

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con estos sistemas de perder peso porque salvo casos excepcionales de gente que no se pueda ni mover de la cama sin ayuda y similares, todo el mundo puede comenzar a comer bien y a ejercitarse dentro de sus posibilidades, pero claro da más pereza eso si.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que debería de haber perdido el peso con una buena nutrición y ejercicio intenso (dentro de sus posibilidades) un sistema más lento y duro pero probablemente se habría ahorrado si no todo si buena parte de ese flotador que se le ve en la cintura y lo que se le adivina en las rodillas, que además de antiestético el mayor problema es que sigue siendo pejudicial para tu salud. Pero es bastante más cómodo operarse que prescindir de ciertas comidas y ponerse un chandal y sudar la gota gorda.
> 
> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con estos sistemas de perder peso porque salvo casos excepcionales de gente que no se pueda ni mover de la cama sin ayuda y similares, todo el mundo puede comenzar a comer bien y a ejercitarse dentro de sus posibilidades, pero claro da más pereza eso si.
> 
> Saludos.



Hay una metáfora muy acertada con respecto a la pérdida del sobrepeso causado por resistencia a la insulina:

*La dieta es Batman, el ejercicio es Robin, y el ayuno, Superman.*

si fuéramos a estirar la metáfora, el bypass gástrico sería Iron Man: como Superman pero artificial, más caro, más peligroso y con muchos más efectos secundarios.


----------



## sada (21 Nov 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que debería de haber perdido el peso con una buena nutrición y ejercicio intenso (dentro de sus posibilidades) un sistema más lento y duro pero probablemente se habría ahorrado si no todo si buena parte de ese flotador que se le ve en la cintura y lo que se le adivina en las rodillas, que además de antiestético el mayor problema es que sigue siendo pejudicial para tu salud. Pero es bastante más cómodo operarse que prescindir de ciertas comidas y ponerse un chandal y sudar la gota gorda.
> 
> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con estos sistemas de perder peso porque salvo casos excepcionales de gente que no se pueda ni mover de la cama sin ayuda y similares, todo el mundo puede comenzar a comer bien y a ejercitarse dentro de sus posibilidades, pero claro da más pereza eso si.
> 
> Saludos.



si la verdad es que para 52 kilos menudo flotador se le ve..yo peso 15 kilos más y no me sale eso ..será que la mujer ya tiene una edad...o que lleva la ropa una talla menos de lo que necesita?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hay una metáfora muy acertada con respecto a la pérdida del sobrepeso causado por resistencia a la insulina:
> 
> *La dieta es Batman, el ejercicio es Robin, y el ayuno, Superman.*
> 
> si fuéramos a estirar la metáfora, el bypass gástrico sería Iron Man: como Superman pero artificial, más caro, más peligroso y con muchos más efectos secundarios.



Es muy probable que el ayuno total sostenido sea la CURA de la obesidad. Veremos. Yo estoy bastante seguro de ello; los indicios que aporta el Dr. Fung van encajando, uno a uno, desde su primer desarrollo de la etiología de la obesidad hasta el último, como las piezas de un puzzle.

Todo encaja.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> me quieres decir que con un ayuno prolongado..defina prolongado se hubiese ahorrado la intervención??





A ver, si se le hubiera ocurrido hacerlo de una sentada (que no hay necesidad, incluso yo diría que es un disparate), la media para ayunos prolongados es de unos 250 gramos de pérdida de peso al día, o sea que unos 6 meses.

Pero el tema es que el ayuno no se limita a hacerte adelgazar porque no estás comiendo nada y tu cuerpo sigue gastando: la gracia está en que provocas unos niveles de insulina extraordinariamente bajos, y eso ayuda en la recuperación de la sensibilidad a la insulina.

De modo que cuando retomas la alimentación, tu cuerpo no segrega la misma insulina que antes del ayuno, no necesita tanta. Y al disminuir la insulinemia, el peso sigue bajando.

En el caso de esta señora, primero se debió de pasar al menos 5 días sin comer para el preoperatorio y se alimentó sólo de líquidos durante las al menos dos semanas del postoperatorio. Aparte de lo que perdiera por no comer, su sensibilidad a la insulina mejoró gracias al ayuno.

Después de la operación (y debido a ella), la insulinemia siguió bajando tanto porque comía menos por la reducción de estómago como porque el alimento se saltaba un tramo de intestino causando que no absorbiera buena parte de lo que comía. Es un semiayuno permanente forzado.

Lo curioso es que el bypass gástrico no tiene vuelta atrás, así que me figuro que una vez se alcanza el peso saludable, tocará hacer ni sé cuántas comidas al día para no seguir adelgazando...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> si la verdad es que para 52 kilos menudo flotador se le ve..yo peso 15 kilos más y no me sale eso ..será que la mujer ya tiene una edad...o que lleva la ropa una talla menos de lo que necesita?



Tiene pinta...va súper embutida, mira las piernas, yo creo que lleva una talla más pequeña de la que debería. Yo si me meto en una 36 también me saldría flotador. No puede ir cómoda por diosss.::
Ahora, de 112k a 52... menudo mérito la verdad.:Baile:


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Tiene pinta...va súper embutida, mira las piernas, yo creo que lleva una talla más pequeña de la que debería. Yo si me meto en una 36 también me saldría flotador. No puede ir cómoda por diosss.::
> Ahora, de 112k a 52... menudo mérito la verdad.:Baile:



¿Mérito? No sé.

Es como si me dices que se amputa las dos piernas para perder esos 50 kg (porque ya no tiene piernas). Más allá de la relativa valentía que requiere, no sé dónde está lo meritorio de adelgazar cuando te han dejado un estómago del tamaño de un vaso de chupito.


----------



## Monty (21 Nov 2016)

_REZA HOSSEINPOUR, CIRUJANO CARDIACO CONGÉNITO

*«La relación entre colesterol y estrechamiento de arterias es un mito que caerá antes o después»

Este iraní nacionalizado británico ha operado en el hospital Virgen del Rocío a más de mil niños con problemas de corazón*

[...]

-Sevilla exporta médicos, como el resto de España. ¿Cree que salen bien formados o habría que cambiar el sistema de enseñanza?

-Técnicamente está bien, pero intelectualmente no me gusta porque *el sistema está basado demasiado en dogmas, en la memorización de conocimientos, sin poner en cuestión nada que esté escrito...* Si yo pongo en cuestión ciertas cosas se ríen de mí.

-¿Como cuales?

-Como la relación entre el colesterol y el estrechamiento de las arterias. Yo creo que hay algo en la vida que causa esta enfermedad, pero no tenemos la mínima idea de lo que es. Relacionarla con el colesterol es un mito pero cuando yo digo eso el mundo entero se ríe de mí. Incluso, algunos compañeros míos me regañan y me dicen: «No puedes decir esas cosas». *Los estudios en los que esta afirmación estaba basada no son convincentes y ves que sus [e]spónsores fueron los laboratorios que venden medicamentos contra el colesterol. Eso tiene un nombre: conflicto de intereses.* Si miras la historia de la medicina, casi todas las ideas que surgen después se revisan a los cinco o los cien años. Nos estamos equivocando constantemente y hay pocas excepciones en esta normas. Yo creo que el mito del colesterol caerá antes o después porque hemos visto demasiados casos de gente con infartos que no tenían colesterol o de gente con colesterol alto que no mueren de infarto. *Yo, que soy médico, nunca me he preocupado de saber cuánto colesterol tengo.*

[...]​_

«La relación entre colesterol y estrechamiento de arterias es un mito que caerá antes o después»


----------



## zapatitos (21 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> *si la verdad es que para 52 kilos menudo flotador se le ve..yo peso 15 kilos más y no me sale eso ..será que la mujer ya tiene una edad...o que lleva la ropa una talla menos de lo que necesita?*



Eso es consencuencia de haber adelgazado un montón de kilos sin tomar las medidas correspondientes para evitarlo o al menos minimizarlo lo más posible.

Comer buenos alimentos pero sin pasar hambre, ejercicio intenso (dentro de tus limitaciones por la falta de costumbre, obesidad, etc) mucha verdura cruda, aprender a caminar, estar de pie y sentarse correctamente (hombros rectos y no echados hacia delante, espalda recta, estómago contraido que ayuda bastante a los músculos abdominales y por tanto a minimizar lo de la piel sobrante) tomar la suficiente proteina y sobre todo paciencia para perder los kilos.

Con todo eso evitas o al menos minimizas bastante el problema de la piel sobrente en obesidades que no sean ya sobrenaturales de personas que viven ya postradas en la cama o que están completamente desfiguradas que entonces si que no hay ninguna solución nada más que el quirófano.

Pero esta señora por lo que se le adivina en la foto de cuando estaba obesa me parece que podría haber minimizado mucho el asunto de la piel colgante pero si fué mal aconsejada pues mal asunto porque ya si que no tiene otra solución que el quirófano y yo que ella lo haría no ya por el problema estético que a su edad no creo que sea mucha preocupación eso sino por los pequeños problemas en la zona lumbar y abdominal de todo ese exceso de piel colgando (que aunque parezca que no es peso muerto que tiene que soportar día a día esa zona) y por las posibles infecciones que pueden acarrear entre otras cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Nov 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Tiene pinta...va súper embutida, mira las piernas, yo creo que lleva una talla más pequeña de la que debería. Yo si me meto en una 36 también me saldría flotador. No puede ir cómoda por diosss.::
> Ahora, de 112k a 52... menudo mérito la verdad.*:Baile:



No lleva una talla más pequeña al contrario lo más probable es que sea una talla o dos más grande, lo que le pasa es algo muy típico en la gente con ese problema, que se tiene que subir muchísimo los pantalones para enganchar el pantalón en el centro del flotador porque si se lo enganchara en la parte baja como hacemos la inmensa mayoría todavía quedaría peor, si llevara por ejemplo una camiseta no muy larga correría el peligro de que el flotador se le saliera por la parte de abajo y se le viera toda la piel sobrante, por eso se suben los pantalones muy hacia arriba (para sujetar bien toda la piel sobrante y no se salga) y parece que van como tú dices embutidos pero no es así.

Como digo es algo muy típico en la gente que le ha ocurrido eso.

Saludos.


----------



## robergarc (21 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de ser de otra especie (cazador, recolector, ejem) le voy a dar el premio al tonto de la semana.



¿A qué se debe que usted me insulte a mí, sin que yo le haya mencionado en momento ni lugar alguno?

Mis escasas intervenciones en este hilo, que sigo con mucho interés, son sumamente respetuosas y aquello que pregunto o comento lo hago con el fin de aprender o aclarar. 

Insisto, ¿por qué me falta usted al respeto de ese modo tan brusco y gratuito?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Mérito? No sé.
> 
> Es como si me dices que se amputa las dos piernas para perder esos 50 kg (porque ya no tiene piernas). Más allá de la relativa valentía que requiere, no sé dónde está lo meritorio de adelgazar cuando te han dejado un estómago del tamaño de un vaso de chupito.



Vaaale ::



zapatitos dijo:


> No lleva una talla más pequeña al contrario lo más probable es que sea una talla o dos más grande, lo que le pasa es algo muy típico en la gente con ese problema, que se tiene que subir muchísimo los pantalones para enganchar el pantalón en el centro del flotador porque si se lo enganchara en la parte baja como hacemos la inmensa mayoría todavía quedaría peor, si llevara por ejemplo una camiseta no muy larga correría el peligro de que el flotador se le saliera por la parte de abajo y se le viera toda la piel sobrante, por eso se suben los pantalones muy hacia arriba (para sujetar bien toda la piel sobrante y no se salga) y parece que van como tú dices embutidos pero no es así.
> 
> Como digo es algo muy típico en la gente que le ha ocurrido eso.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues se los veo muy ceñidos de pierna, no sé :: para mí que la van justos, mira la pierna.


----------



## robergarc (21 Nov 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Ayer me comí un entrecot de ternera morucha de Salamanca, y te puedo decir que es uno de los mejores placeres de la vida, y ni un sólo dolor de barriga oiga, al contrario, me sentó de maravilla.
> 
> Algunos decís cada chorrada que es para pegaros con la mano abierta, seguro que te sienta mejor el plato de macarrones... no cabe un gilipollas más en este hilo.



Otro.

¿En que mensaje le he faltado yo al respeto a usted, o siquiera mencionado, para que usted me insulte de esa manera?

¿A qué se debe su insulto? ¿Acaso nos conocemos? ¿Le he dicho o hecho algo injurioso o despectivo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Nov 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe que usted me insulte a mí, sin que yo le haya mencionado en momento ni lugar alguno?
> 
> Mis escasas intervenciones en este hilo, que sigo con mucho interés, son sumamente respetuosas y aquello que pregunto o comento lo hago con el fin de aprender o aclarar.
> 
> Insisto, ¿por qué me falta usted al respeto de ese modo tan brusco y gratuito?



Porque parecia un tipico comentario troll de los que se ven tanto ultimamente (en ocasiones veo veganos...).

Mis disculpas si no era asi, pero replanteese precisamente el cereal no es el alimento mas idoneo para el ser humano, ni lo ha sido cientos de miles de años parte de la dieta.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 20:09 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe que usted me insulte a mí, sin que yo le haya mencionado en momento ni lugar alguno?
> 
> Mis escasas intervenciones en este hilo, que sigo con mucho interés, son sumamente respetuosas y aquello que pregunto o comento lo hago con el fin de aprender o aclarar.
> 
> Insisto, ¿por qué me falta usted al respeto de ese modo tan brusco y gratuito?



Porque parecia un tipico comentario troll de los que se ven tanto ultimamente (en ocasiones veo veganos...).

Mis disculpas si no era asi, pero replanteese precisamente el cereal no es el alimento mas idoneo para el ser humano, ni lo ha sido cientos de miles de años parte de la dieta.
En cambio la carne si desde que se tienen registros fosiles.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 20:14 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Otro.
> 
> ¿En que mensaje le he faltado yo al respeto a usted, o siquiera mencionado, para que usted me insulte de esa manera?
> 
> ¿A qué se debe su insulto? ¿Acaso nos conocemos? ¿Le he dicho o hecho algo injurioso o despectivo?



Tampoco tenga Ud la piel tan fina señor mio.

Se agradece que cuando se hace un comentario vaya seguido de algun argumento. Su comentario estaba mal situado entre los dos 'zotes' oficiales del hilo y quiza ha recibido fuego amigo.


----------



## kilipdg (21 Nov 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Otro.
> 
> ¿En que mensaje le he faltado yo al respeto a usted, o siquiera mencionado, para que usted me insulte de esa manera?
> 
> ¿A qué se debe su insulto? ¿Acaso nos conocemos? ¿Le he dicho o hecho algo injurioso o despectivo?



Dices que sigues respetuosamente el hilo y en las pocas intervenciones que haces es para soltar que los entrecots al punto o poco hecho es de las cosas más asquerosas e indigestas que existen para los humanos... y te quedas tan pancho!

Si esto no es provocar a la gente que sigue el hilo que baje Dios y lo vea.


----------



## burbumori073 (21 Nov 2016)

Miel

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (21 Nov 2016)

Coooooooooooooooño, que empezamos mucho antes a comer proteína animal.

Hola Sugus y Tico.

Los antepasados más remotos de la especie humana tenían una dieta variada / Noticias / SINC

La dieta de nuestros antepasados más remotos, los homininos, fue más rica y variada de lo que se pensaba hasta ahora, según describe un artículo publicado en la revista PLOS ONE que firma un equipo de la Unidad de Zoología y Antropología Biológica del Departamento de Biología Evolutiva, Ecología y Ciencias Ambientales de la Universidad de Barcelona, bajo la dirección del profesor Alejandro Pérez Pérez. El nuevo trabajo revela que, después del proceso de separación del linaje del chimpancé, hace unos seis millones de años, nuestros antepasados más directos se especializaron de forma diferencial para explotar los recursos alimentarios en ambientes muy diversos.

Sobrevivir en África oriental durante el Pleistoceno medio

La alimentación es uno de los factores diferenciadores más importantes en los primates
La alimentación es uno de los factores diferenciadores más importantes en los primates. El proceso para obtener recursos y procesar los alimentos, que varía entre diferentes linajes, es determinante en las principales adaptaciones anatómicas del esqueleto y de los dientes. Por ello, caracterizar la dieta y las adaptaciones ecológicas de los homínidos del Pleistoceno de África oriental es esencial para conocer los hábitats donde evolucionaron los antecesores de la especie humana.

El nuevo trabajo analiza la variabilidad de los patrones de microestriación dental en primates, y perfila nuevos escenarios en la alimentación de los homininos del este de África. Además, abre incógnitas sobre ideas tradicionalmente aceptadas por la comunidad científica, como por ejemplo la de la dieta *supuestamente frugívora de los homininos más antiguos* (A. anamensis) o la de la hipotética dieta dura de los parantropinos P. aethiopicus y P. boisei.

Según los autores, la especie Australopithecus anamensis, fechada en unos cuatro millones de años, muestra un patrón de estrías en el esmalte de los dientes similar al de los primates cercopitecoideos —como los papiones y los mandriles—, que se alimentan de granos y semillas en ambientes áridos de la sabana abierta.

*Una dieta más blanda para el Australopithecus afarensis*

El nuevo estudio confirma la controvertida hipótesis de que hace unos tres millones de años la especie Australopithecus afarensis —descendiente de A. anamensis y con un patrón de microestriación más parecido al de los chimpancés y los gorilas— tenía una dieta más blanda, basada principalmente en el consumo de frutos maduros y de plantas de bosques más cerrados.

*La supervivencia en ambientes tan cambiantes del Pleistoceno medio en África forzó una gran especialización en la explotación de los recursos
"Este resultado es muy sorprendente, ya que indica que la especie más antigua habría tenido una dieta más especializada que la más reciente, cuando lo más esperable sería todo lo contrario", explica el profesor Alejandro Pérez Pérez.*

Las conclusiones también indican que las especies Paranthropus aethiopicus y Paranthropus boisei —formas robustas de australopitecinos,* de entre uno y dos millones de años de antigüedad y con dientes muy grandes y robustos*— *no se habrían alimentado de recursos duros y abrasivos, como tubérculos o raíces, sino que habrían comido alimentos blandos, incluyendo probablemente proteínas de origen animal y frutos maduros.
*
También el Homo habilis muestra un patrón de microestriación dental similar al de las dos especies del género Paranthropus analizadas, con un mayor consumo de carne como resultado de la ingesta de carcasas o de la caza de animales. En el caso de la especie Homo ergaster, la dieta habría sido mucho más variada, incluyendo alimentos muy abrasivos junto con otros más blandos.

*"La alimentación tan variada de nuestros ancestros demuestra que la supervivencia en ambientes tan cambiantes del Pleistoceno medio en África forzó una gran especialización en la explotación de los recursos para evitar competir con otras especies de primates que vivieron en los mismos ambientes", concluye el profesor Pérez Pérez.*


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Coooooooooooooooño, que empezamos mucho antes a comer proteína animal.
> 
> Hola Sugus y Tico.
> 
> ...



Vamos que seis millones de años siendo omnivoros y algunos aun no les ha llegado la noticia.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vamos que seis millones de años siendo omnivoros y algunos aun no les ha llegado la noticia.



6 millones de años comiendo cadaveres y con carne putrefacta en el intestino...


----------



## Qui (22 Nov 2016)

Copio y pego del prólogo a un libro de alimentación. Este prólogo lo ha escrito Eudald Carbonell:

"Nuestros antepasados, que vivían en los árboles hace más de cuatro millones de años, comían muchas hojas, frutos y pocas proteínas de origen animal. Pero su cerebro era pequeño, de cerca de 300 cm3, unas seis veces menor del que tenía nuestra especie, el Homo sapiens. La actividad alimenticia representaba una continuidad estructural que abarcaba más de siete horas diarias con el objetivo de mantener el equilibrio termodinámico. Tenían poco tiempo para la socialización. Con la comida rica en proteínas animales las cosas cambiarían, dedicando muy poco tiempo a la ingesta de alimentos, se aseguraría toda la actividad energética del cuerpo. 
Para nuestro género, al principio fue básico consumir carne procedente del carroñeo y de la caza en cantidades importantes, era necesario alimentar un cerebro en rápido crecimiento y sostener una importante actividad física motivada por el nomadismo y la estrategia cinegética. Pero ahora nos pasa factura, con la baja actividad que tiene el Homo sapiens en general y la excesiva ingesta de grasas. En su momento fue fundamental la fabricación de herramientas de piedra; ello, más comer proteína animal y disponer de tiempo libre fueron los tres factores básicos para la socialización tecnológica. 
Sin embargo, no fue hasta la socialización del fuego cuando se produjo otro salto en la conciencia de nuestro género. El fuego, elemento socializador, también permite cambiar los hábitos alimentarios. La transformación de los alimentos gracias al calor, y su conservación, nos permite entrar en otros paradigmas muchos de los cuales aún no hemos abandonado. Comer al lado del fuego, socializarnos a través de comida transformada, la nouvelle cuisine, sin olvidar la luz artificial, transformaron la humanidad y así entramos en la edad moderna de la alimentación."
"Al convertirnos en sedentarios, hace unos 8.000 años, el control del alimento cambió definitivamente nuestra dieta; aumentaron los carbohidratos de manera cada vez más alarmante. Sin embargo, el trabajo físico en el campo nos servía para metabolizar eficazmente los nuevos alimentos."

Yo creo que desde el punto de vista evolutivo está bastante claro como hemos evolucionado aunque haya mucho vegano que vive en los mundos de Yupi.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Nov 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> 6 millones de años comiendo cadaveres y con carne putrefacta en el intestino...



Tico se brotó el otro día, me descojoné cuando dijo que estabas loco y eras imbécil "por tener las tripas llenas de carne podrida y no darte cuenta".

P.D.: joder acabo de buscar ese mensaje Y LO HA BORRADO. Y el mío que le citaba TAMBIÉN ESTÁ BORRADO.

Emmm... :Baile::Baile::Baile:

::

Festival del desequilibrio xd


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2016)

sobre el ayuno intermitente....ayer hice mi última ingesta a las 19 y hoy la primera a las 11..(casi desfallezco) pero bueno ..16 horas sin comer...
cuantos tendría que hacer a la semana?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> sobre el ayuno intermitente....ayer hice mi última ingesta a las 19 y hoy la primera a las 11..(casi desfallezco) pero bueno ..16 horas sin comer...
> cuantos tendría que hacer a la semana?



Todos los días ::


----------



## PATITOXXL (22 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> sobre el ayuno intermitente....ayer hice mi última ingesta a las 19 y hoy la primera a las 11..(casi desfallezco) pero bueno ..16 horas sin comer...
> cuantos tendría que hacer a la semana?






Si tienes que forzarte hasta casi desfallecer no lo hagas. A nosotros no nos cuesta ningún esfuerzo, es algo que ocurre, simplemente no necesitas comer más.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (22 Nov 2016)

Alimentación: Así es como los lobbies han arruinado tu alimentación. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Hay esperanza ::

---------- Post added 22-nov-2016 at 13:42 ----------

Por cierto, añado.... tengo una hamija con un claro sobrepeso, tiene 36 años, está siempre poniéndose mala con infecciones y encima está intentando quedarse embarazada y tiene abortos. Un desastre, mucha pasta, mucha cerveza y copita los findes....
Pues por fin una doctora le ha dicho que no puede seguir comiendo así, que se acabaron la pasta, el pan, todas las harinas fuera, alcohol y bebidas azucaradas fuera, que el azúcar nos mata, y arroz y legumbres fuera también (esto quizá es algo excesivo). Pero bueno, en definitiva, lo que aquí venimos diciendo. Es la de cabecera de la SS la que lo ha dicho.


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Todos los días ::



que alegría...


----------



## Monty (22 Nov 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Alimentación: Así es como los lobbies han arruinado tu alimentación. Blogs de Perlas de Kike
> 
> Hay esperanza ::
> 
> ...



Pues sí, parece que la *verdad incómoda* (para la industria alimentaria) se va abriendo paso.

Lo percibo también en mi entorno.


----------



## Ragnar (22 Nov 2016)

pero los médicos parece que te muestran la verdad solo cuando estas enfermo y en mal estado, si vas en condiciones normales con solo la intención de bajar peso no te dicen nada de eso


----------



## barborico (22 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> me quieres decir que con un ayuno prolongado..defina prolongado se hubiese ahorrado la intervención??



pues va a ser que sí: El hombre que vivió más de un año sin comer absolutamente nada - ABC.es

jason fung y tal y tal


----------



## Rauxa (22 Nov 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Tico se brotó el otro día, me descojoné cuando dijo que estabas loco y eras imbécil "por tener las tripas llenas de carne podrida y no darte cuenta".
> 
> P.D.: joder acabo de buscar ese mensaje Y LO HA BORRADO. Y el mío que le citaba TAMBIÉN ESTÁ BORRADO.
> 
> ...



De tantas raíces que come, alguna le habrá germinado en el cerebro.


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> que alegría...



Si tanto te ha costado aguantar 16 horas, hazla de doce. Y si quieres aumentar el tiempo hasta digamos, las 16 horas, ve acostumbrando al cuerpo de forma progresiva hasta llegar a esa duración

Aunque te aviso, que las mujeres que conozco, cuando pasan de 12 horas sin comer las pasan putas. Desconozco el porque(y por desgracia, ahora no tengo tiempo de buscar una respuesta). Sin embargo, los hombres llegamos a los 16-17 din problemas


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Nov 2016)

Una chorrada: casi salimos en la tele (y la radio)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/841970-analizan-burbuja-info-vodafone-yu-no-te-pierdas-nada.html

Seguramente la difusión del _verbo_ ha sido bloqueada por el lobby _veganarcofarinaceofílico_


----------



## kilipdg (22 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Una chorrada: casi salimos en la tele (y la radio)
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/841970-analizan-burbuja-info-vodafone-yu-no-te-pierdas-nada.html
> 
> Seguramente la difusión del _verbo_ ha sido bloqueada por el lobby _veganarcofarinaceofílico_



No se ve el enlace.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Nov 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Alguno de los paleodietas se ha preguntado cual es la historia de los cereales para el desayuno? Pues es otra historia más que desmonta varias de vuestras teorías.
> 
> En el siglo XIX los americanos sufrían algo que ellos mismos llamaban "americanitis": dolor de estómago, estreñimiento, hinchazón y gases. El país entero sufría de americanitis debido a su dieta basada en salchichas, bistec, huevos y jamón.
> 
> ...



Je, kellog murió de un infarto! Nada más que disir amigo!

---------- Post added 22-nov-2016 at 18:32 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Problema no, pero tal y como se suele preparar y servir -muy poco hecho, casi sanguinolento-, el entrecôte es una de las cosas más indigestas -y si se me permite, asquerosas- que puede uno meterse en el cuerpo.
> 
> Causa digestiones casi seculares.



Pues a mí me sienta como dios, eso sí, quitando de la ecuación el pan y añadiendo un poco de vino tinto de calidad


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Nov 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Je, kellog murió de un infarto! Nada más que disir amigo!
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-nov-2016 at 18:32 ----------



John Harvey Kellogg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

a los 91 años, nada más que decir.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2016 at 20:01 ----------

jojojo

Robert Atkins
Creator of one of the world’s most famous diets, the Atkins Nutritional Approach, aka the Atkins Diet, Robert Atkins basically gave the okay for bacon lovers to pig out on all things protein, condemning carbohydrates to the hall of dietary shame. Dieters swore by the program and vegetarians shuddered. Meanwhile, Atkins himself was revealed after his death to have had a “history of serious heart problems including myocardial infarction (a heart attack), congestive heart failure and hypertension,” which has been suggested by some to lead to his death, caused by a fall on the ice. He died at the age of 72.


----------



## Cormac (22 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> John Harvey Kellogg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> a los 91 años, nada más que decir.
> 
> ...



Y por tres meses no llegó a cumplir los 92.
Y en aquella época, que por mucho que nos quieran vender alguno por aquí, llegar a esa edad, y mas siendo hombre era algo excepcional.
Ya lo dije hace tiempo Malditos Bastardos es el come-owneds oficial del foro. :XX:
Lo deben tener en una jaula como un perro rabioso y sólo lo sacan para darse Thanks entre ellos y ponerse a insultar desde la protección que le da el anonimato.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> John Harvey Kellogg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> a los 91 años, nada más que decir.
> 
> ...



Coño, el famoso bulo de que Atkins murió de un ataque al corazón, hacía tiempo que no salía a colación...

El pájaro se resbaló en la calle y se abrió la cabeza contra un bordillo, quedo en coma y no despertó.

La autopsia reveló que padecía sobrepeso y lesiones cardiovasculares cuando murió, pero también dejaba claro que *esa no fue la causa de la muerte*. De hecho, el Dr. Atkins llevaba 3 años sufriendo las consecuencias de una miocarditis infecciosa, que fue la que le causó esas lesiones.

La historia se hizo pública a través de una filtración al New York Times, no hace falta ser muy espabilado para sospechar de cómo sucedió tal cosa, sólo hay que _seguir el rastro de dinero_

---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 08:27 ----------




kilipdg dijo:


> No se ve el enlace.



Esto me pasa por intentar darle tráfico al Lidl...

A ver si ahora:

[youtube]qXDAHc2j0Fs[/youtube]


----------



## kilipdg (23 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Coño, el famoso bulo de que Atkins murió de un ataque al corazón, hacía tiempo que no salía a colación...
> 
> El pájaro se resbaló en la calle y se abrió la cabeza contra un bordillo, quedo en coma y no despertó.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno


----------



## sada (23 Nov 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Si tanto te ha costado aguantar 16 horas, hazla de doce. Y si quieres aumentar el tiempo hasta digamos, las 16 horas, ve acostumbrando al cuerpo de forma progresiva hasta llegar a esa duración
> 
> Aunque te aviso, que las mujeres que conozco, cuando pasan de 12 horas sin comer las pasan putas. Desconozco el porque(y por desgracia, ahora no tengo tiempo de buscar una respuesta). Sin embargo, los hombres llegamos a los 16-17 din problemas



12 las aguanto sin problema...ya que suelo cenar temprano casi merendar...eso si la comida de la mañana...
si ceno a las 19 ..pues ya no me levanto hasta las 7 y 20 con lo cual..12 horas sin problema.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Nov 2016)

duros de mollera, será que vuestras neuronas no tienen glucosa suficiente:



> Robert Atkins
> Creator of one of the world’s most famous diets, the Atkins Nutritional Approach, aka the Atkins Diet, Robert Atkins basically gave the okay for bacon lovers to pig out on all things protein, condemning carbohydrates to the hall of dietary shame. Dieters swore by the program and vegetarians shuddered. Meanwhile, *Atkins himself was revealed after his death to have had a “history of serious heart problems including myocardial infarction (a heart attack), congestive heart failure and hypertension,” *which has been suggested by some to lead to his death, caused by a fall on the ice. He died at the age of 72.



me da igual si murió del golpe o de un infarto, o le empezó a dar un infarto, se cayó y se desnucó, el caso es que no comía carbohidratos, se inflaba a grasa y proteína animal y a suplementos y tenía las arterias repletitas de colesterol "fantasma". Y como un cerdo de gordo (114 kg, sin chutarse esteroides).

Un acólito suyo murió a los 40 de un infarto.

Pritikin al morir tenía las arterias como patenas.

Ala, ahora a negar la evidencia de esselstyn, Macdougall, Campbell, Ornish, y cía.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> duros de mollera, será que vuestras neuronas no tienen glucosa suficiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dale perico al torno.

Que Atkins lo que tuvo fue *miocarditis*, de ahí los daños en su corazón (de sus arterias "repletas de colesterol" nadie dice nada en ningún sitio), y si esta fue vírica se la tratarían con corticoides a saco, de ahí el sobrepeso y la hipertensión.

Pero usted a lo suyo, que es ignorar todo lo que no encaje en su visión...

---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 15:55 ----------

Más sobre la muerte de Atkins:

How Dr. Robert Atkins Died

Dr. Robert Atkins' Death : snopes.com

Se resbaló *en el hielo* y se abrió la cabeza, nada de infartos.

Había tenido un infarto previamente, consecuencia de una *miocarditis* probablemente de *origen vírico*, y se había recuperado (de ahí el daño al corazón)

Cuando se abrió la cabeza *no estaba gordo*: el registro de entrada al hospital reza 195 libras (88 kg), que para los 6 pies (1,83 m) que medía, los 73 años que tenía y su afición al tenis (= mayor densidad ósea y más musculatura) es un peso poco menos que idóneo.

Pese a sus problemas cardiacos, su cardiólogo atestigua que sus arterias estaban perfectas, que el origen de sus males en ningún caso fue su alimentación.

La famosa autopsia con anotaciones a mano fue filtrada por un rival de Atkins, estrecho colaborador con asociaciones animalistas.

O sea que, a otro perro con ese hueso, campeón...


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> duros de mollera, será que vuestras neuronas no tienen glucosa suficiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero que cojones estas contando? vas como siempre desnortado yo te presto una brujula.

Para empezar no se quien cojones has visto tu defender al nutriciolisto de Atkins en este hilo? Era uno mas de los vendedores de humo que como medico y nutricionista vivio de sacarle la pasta a los gordos.

Atkins, Dukan y todos los de su ralea tienen todo mi descredito desde el momento que se lucran vendiendo suplementos a los incautos tocinetes.

La Dieta de Atkins es un desproposito la mires por donde la mires, y te voy a contar porque:

- Para empezar es una dieta con periodos cetogenicos donde hace contar los carbohidratos de las verduras que ingieren.


> No comas más de 20 gramos de carbohidratos netos al día. Además, de esa cantidad, entre 12-15 deben de ser del grupo de verduras base. Esto significa que puedes comer aproximadamente seis tazas llenas de ensalada sin compactarla y dos tazas de verduras cocidas por día. Recuerda, también, que la cantidad de carbohidratos varía en las verduras. Por eso, asegúrate de revisarlos usando nuestro Contador de carbohidratos.



- Les permite tomar toda clase de edulcorantes como si fuesen buenos de la muerte, y para colmo dandoles el nombre comercial. Cualquiera podeis leer toda la mierda que contiene por ejemplo la Truvia que de stevia si te descuidas tiene trazas.


> Los edulcorantes aceptables incluyen la sucralosa (Splenda), la sacarina (Sweet'N Low), el Stevia (SweetLeaf o Truvia) o el xilitol. No consumas más de tres paquetes diarios



- Como les limita tanto los carbos saludables de verduras aprovecha y les mete suplementos y multivitaminicos, y algun producto de cosecha propia para que les falte de 'naa'.


> Atkins tiene sus propios productos que recomienda mientras haces la dieta. Vende suplementos multivitamínicos y multiminerales. El Dr Atkins también recomienda varios suplementos más para tratar condiciones específicas que puedan aparecer durante el tiempo en que hagas la dieta, incluyendo la cáscara de psyllium para el estreñimiento, L-glutamina para controlar el deseo por el azúcar, L-fenilalanina y L-tirosina para el hambre, tabletas de taurina y espárragos para la retención de líquidos, B12 sublingual para la fatiga, inositol para los nervios y magnesio o valeriana para el insomnio.





> Para satisfacer tu parte golosa puedes consumir al día una gelatina sin azúcar y hasta dos barritas Atkins.



- Y para rematar la faena, cuando ya te ha tenido cetogenico, multivitaminizado y a base de sus vitaminas y barritas, pasas a la fase de mantenimiento y te mete los cereales porque sin cereales no pueden vivir los seres humanos (ni los pollos:. Y la explicacion de porque tienes que tomar cereales es tan peregrina como que necesitas vitamina B.


> Consume granos enteros.
> Los granos enteros son unos de los últimos elementos que añadirás de nuevo a tu dieta durante tu pérdida de peso, el pre-mantenimiento o mantenimiento.
> Los granos enteros contienen vitaminas B cruciales, al igual que hierro, magnesio y selenio.



Hay fuentes de vitamina B a cascoporro en carne, pescado y huevos, y en gran cantidad de verduras y cruciferas (salvo la B12 que esta en alimentos de origen animal).

Este pavo o iba con las luces fundidas o simplemente era un sinverguenza (yo apuesto por lo ultimo). Tanta gilipollez con los carbohidratos solo tiene la explicacion de que el buen señor no distinguia un azucar o una harina refinada de lo que es un carbohidrato de una zanahoria o una almendra. Voy a pensar que no era tan anormal y lo que pretendia era hacer caja.

Hay mas despropositos si miras con detalle sus rutinas y menus, pero con esto yo creo que hay bastante.


Aqui defendemos algo totalmente distinto, simplemente desechamos los procesados y nos quedamos con comida real. La comida real incluye ademas de carnes y pescados, enormes cantidades de verdura y fruta que contienen todas esas vitaminas que el Sr Atkins cobraba a precio de oroc, con sus pastillitas.

Evidentemente de esta filosofia de alimentacion nadie saca tajada y los consejos los damos gratis.

Pd1. Evidentemente si siguio sus consejos estoy perfectamente convencido de que podria haber estado gordo como un gorrino. Tampoco sabemos si predicaba con el ejemplo que perfectamente podria ser que no. De cualquier forma es un ejemplo a no seguir.

Pd. Los entrecomillados y quoteos que he puesto salen en su mayoria de la pagina oficial de Atkins.


----------



## OGULNIO (23 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> 12 las aguanto sin problema...ya que suelo cenar temprano casi merendar...eso si la comida de la mañana...
> si ceno a las 19 ..pues ya no me levanto hasta las 7 y 20 con lo cual..12 horas sin problema.




Los ayunos me parecen fundamentales, yo también ceno máximo a las 19 horas y no vuelvo a comer hasta las 15. Lo he ido implantando durante 15 días. La primera semana saltando el desayuno. La segunda, bajando la hora de la cena. Ahora ya estoy en ayunos de 19 a 20 horas. El ayuno lo llevo haciendo todos los días, excepto uno al principio, que me levanté con algo de hambre y comí. 

Llevo ya cuatro semanas en cetogénica. Me encuentro muy cómoda. He pasado de baja en carbohidratos a la actual NK (nutritional ketosis)

He perdido 2 kilos en 4 semanas. 

Para mí todo un triunfo. 

Sada, no te fuerces demasiado, los ayunos los puedes ir implantando gradualmente. Tienes que ir bebiendo para mantenerte hidratada, agua, infusiones, café...


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y dale perico al torno.
> 
> Que Atkins lo que tuvo fue *miocarditis*, de ahí los daños en su corazón (de sus arterias "repletas de colesterol" nadie dice nada en ningún sitio), y si esta fue vírica se la tratarían con corticoides a saco, de ahí el sobrepeso y la hipertensión.
> 
> ...



Ya como le habeis entrado al trapo con el tema de Atkins el Sr Sugus se agarra como una garrapata. Nadie sabe a ciencia cierta si seguia su propia dieta y como le pudo afectar sus dolencias, al final hablar sobre el es como hablar del sexo de los angeles. 

Sobre su carrera profesional ya he escrito mi opinion.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Nov 2016)

manda huevos qué forma de negar evidencias. Ahora fueron los corticoides, cualquier cosa menos el exceso de productos animales y la deficiencia de carbohidratos y productos vegetales :XX:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> manda huevos qué forma de negar evidencias. Ahora fueron los corticoides, cualquier cosa menos el exceso de productos animales y la deficiencia de carbohidratos y productos vegetales :XX:



Sunwukung deja de hacer el ridículo.

Aquí no se ha defendido la dieta Atkins ::


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> manda huevos qué forma de negar evidencias. Ahora fueron los corticoides, cualquier cosa menos el exceso de productos animales y la deficiencia de carbohidratos y productos vegetales :XX:



Se lo repito: cuando se cayó y se abrió la cabeza *no estaba gordo*.

Ya quisieran muchos llegar a los 73 pesando 88 kg y midiendo 1,83

De hecho, el "engorde" de 30 kg que sufrió en el hospital malamente pudo ser por consumir productos animales, ya que creo que sus pautas alimentarias cambiaron bastante *durante el coma*...


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Nov 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> manda huevos qué forma de negar evidencias. Ahora fueron los corticoides, cualquier cosa menos el exceso de productos animales y la deficiencia de carbohidratos y productos vegetales :XX:



Ya por pinchar un poco mas y despues del resumen de la mierda de dieta que es la Atkins.

Que coño tiene que ver que comiese criadillas de toro o coles de bruselas para que abriese la cabeza en un resbalon?::

---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 17:22 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Se lo repito: cuando se cayó y se abrió la cabeza *no estaba gordo*.
> 
> Ya quisieran muchos llegar a los 73 pesando 88 kg y midiendo 1,83
> 
> De hecho, el "engorde" de 30 kg que sufrió en el hospital malamente pudo ser por consumir productos animales, ya que creo que sus pautas alimentarias cambiaron bastante *durante el coma*...



Que el Troll no se va a dar por enterado parece que no lo sepais::


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya por pinchar un poco mas y despues del resumen de la mierda de dieta que es la Atkins.
> 
> Que coño tiene que ver que comiese criadillas de toro o coles de bruselas para que abriese la cabeza en un resbalon?::



Hombre, porque la siguiente es decir que no resbaló, que era un amago de infarto, o que si no hubiera estado obeso no se habría desnucado porque habría recuperado el equilibrio, o que no vio la placa de hielo porque se estaba comiendo un cochinillo a bocaos.




> Que el Troll no se va a dar por enterado parece que no lo sepais::



El troll no, pero muchos de los que entran, leen y tratan de aprender pueden pensar:

1.- Atkins=cetogénica=LCHF= ayuno
2.- Atkins murió por seguir su dieta
3.- Atkins murió gordo, luego

a) la LCHF me causará la muerte y/o
b) es todo un timo que no funciona

Por eso quiero dejar claro que 

1.-No es lo mismo la dieta Atkins que una paleo o LCHF, o las recomendaciones del Dr.Fung (como ha explicado usted magistralmente),

2.- En cualquier caso, Atkins no murió por seguir su dieta, ni es cierto que su dieta le causara ningún daño, ni es verdad que fuera gordo cuando tuvo el accidente (como nos quiere vender el _egregio y ubérrimo granívoro_)


----------



## Cormac (23 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Se lo repito: cuando se cayó y se abrió la cabeza *no estaba gordo*.
> 
> Ya quisieran muchos llegar a los 73 pesando 88 kg y midiendo 1,83
> 
> De hecho, el "engorde" de 30 kg que sufrió en el hospital malamente pudo ser por consumir productos animales, ya que creo que sus pautas alimentarias cambiaron bastante *durante el coma*...



Explica lo de engordar 30 kilos DURANTE el coma, ya que lo pones en negrita. entiendo que te referíras a después del coma, porque estando en coma te alimentan a base de goteros. Y a base de goteros, ni con clenbuterol en vena se engordan 30 kilos.


----------



## Panko21 (23 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Explica lo de engordar 30 kilos DURANTE el coma, ya que lo pones en negrita. entiendo que te referíras a después del coma, porque estando en coma te alimentan a base de goteros. Y a base de goteros, ni con clenbuterol en vena se engordan 30 kilos.



Se llama suero glucosado, una matrona de mi madre de 150 kg le pasó igual, la ingresaron y subió de peso, glucosa pura en el cuerpo igual a insulina y resistencia a la misma.


----------



## Cormac (24 Nov 2016)

Panko21 dijo:


> Se llama suero glucosado, una matrona de mi madre de 150 kg le pasó igual, la ingresaron y subió de peso, glucosa pura en el cuerpo igual a insulina y resistencia a la misma.



A uno que conozco, con cierta obesidad, le pasó lo contrario, adelgazó bastante en los 20 días que estuvo en coma inducido.
Tengo entendido que lo que se busca con el coma inducido es hacer descansar al cerebro hasta que el cuerpo se recupere. En ese estado se necesita menos oxigeno, sangre y glucosa. Por eso me parece raro que les pongan goteros de glucosa pura como dices, pero no tengo ni idea.
Lo que si te digo que al que conocí adelgazó.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Explica lo de engordar 30 kilos DURANTE el coma, ya que lo pones en negrita. entiendo que te referíras a después del coma, porque estando en coma te alimentan a base de goteros. Y a base de goteros, ni con clenbuterol en vena se engordan 30 kilos.



Al parecer fue principalmente retención de líquidos, posiblemente causada por el rápido deterioro de varios de sus órganos. Me figuro que si te empiezan a fallar los riñones, por ejemplo, casi todo lo que te enchufan por el gotero se te queda dentro, y a poco que te infundan dos o tres litros al día de suero...

De todos modos, si se acepta como evidencia de que estaba gordo lo anotado en su autopsia (según fue filtrada a los medios), no veo por qué no puede aceptarse como evidencia de que el engorde sucedió en el hospital el historial médico en el que se refleja que, al ingresar, pesaba 30 kg menos.

Por cierto, no hubo un después del coma: se abrió la cabeza, quedó en coma, y a las dos semanas murió.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2016 at 08:37 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> A uno que conozco, con cierta obesidad, le pasó lo contrario, adelgazó bastante en los 20 días que estuvo en coma inducido.
> Tengo entendido que lo que se busca con el coma inducido es hacer descansar al cerebro hasta que el cuerpo se recupere. En ese estado se necesita menos oxigeno, sangre y glucosa. Por eso me parece raro que les pongan goteros de glucosa pura como dices, pero no tengo ni idea.
> Lo que si te digo que al que conocí adelgazó.



Supongo que no es lo mismo un coma inducido (=tu cerebro funciona, pero te medican para que entres en coma) que uno causado por un traumatismo severo (=el coma se debe a que parte de tu cerebro se ha dañado)

La nutrición parenteral no es sólo glucosa pura: es una solución de electrolitos, aminoácidos y glucosa, supuestamente ajustada a las necesidades del paciente y perfundida en vena de forma continua.


----------



## bizarre (24 Nov 2016)

A un familiar de mi marido que estuvo en coma casi un año le daban una alimentación como un puré muy liquido, no se si la vía era por la traquea o por el esófago, tenia tanto aparato enganchado que era un cuadro barroco el pobre hombre


----------



## sada (24 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Los ayunos me parecen fundamentales, yo también ceno máximo a las 19 horas y no vuelvo a comer hasta las 15. Lo he ido implantando durante 15 días. La primera semana saltando el desayuno. La segunda, bajando la hora de la cena. Ahora ya estoy en ayunos de 19 a 20 horas. El ayuno lo llevo haciendo todos los días, excepto uno al principio, que me levanté con algo de hambre y comí.
> 
> Llevo ya cuatro semanas en cetogénica. Me encuentro muy cómoda. He pasado de baja en carbohidratos a la actual NK (nutritional ketosis)
> 
> ...



19 horas es todo un logro... bueno yo ayer comí/merendé a las 17:30 y no he vuelto a comer nada hasta hoy a las 10 y bastante bien la verdad.
a ver si lo noto en la báscula en unos días


----------



## OGULNIO (24 Nov 2016)

Siempre teniendo en cuenta que hablo solo de mi caso (n=1), he comprobrobado que no importa tan solo lo que comes sino también cuando lo comes. 
En resumen, puedes comer un "menú adecuado" pero cómetelo en las menores sentadas posibles, porque cuantas más horas del día pasas sin ingerir nada (salvo agüita) mejor. ::


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Nov 2016)

Por cierto: *Si ponen un impuesto a las bebidas azucaradas ¿entonces costarán menos las que llevan edulcorantes?*
¿También llegarán a costar lo mismo los productos para diabéticos que los otros? 
Ejemplo: desde que conozco a alguien con diabetes miro turrones sin azúcar y se nota la diferencia de precio. De sabor no se porque yo no suelo comer ni turrón normal ...


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Nov 2016)

siken dijo:


> Por cierto: *Si ponen un impuesto a las bebidas azucaradas ¿entonces costarán menos las que llevan edulcorantes?*
> ¿También llegarán a costar lo mismo los productos para diabéticos que los otros?
> Ejemplo: desde que conozco a alguien con diabetes miro turrones sin azúcar y se nota la diferencia de precio. De sabor no se porque yo no suelo comer ni turrón normal ...



En algunos países, se me ocurre China, por ejemplo, la CocaCola Zero cuesta casi el doble que la CocaCola normal y es muy raro que la veas.

Estuve leyendo acerca del Konjac hace un tiempo. El fin de semana pasado fui a super chino de mi ciudad (Zárágózá) y vi que tenía unos paquetes de shirataki, lo que vienen siendo los fideos de konjac.

El konjac es la raíz de una planta, que se puede cocinar. Pero no alimenta, es todo fibra. Viene en unos fideos que se conservan en líquido.







Por lo visto hay secos, pero yo aún no he visto.

Este paquete que da para dos platos, o para uno si comes como un tocino (mi caso) me cuesta 1.80 euros. No sabe a nada, pero coge el sabor de aquéllo con lo que lo cocinas.

Lo que os recomiendo es: lavarlo bien, cocerlo en agua limpia unos 6 ú 8 minutos. Lo escurres y lo dejas que se cocine con la salsa, no basta con echarle la salsa por encima, tiene que cocinarse unos minutos.

Bastante mejor para fideos estilo oriental que para platos de estilo italiano. Si lo haces bien, da el pego en plan nooddles y por lo menos tienes un plato más para ir variando.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En algunos países, se me ocurre China, por ejemplo, la CocaCola Zero cuesta casi el doble que la CocaCola normal y es muy raro que la veas.
> 
> Estuve leyendo acerca del Konjac hace un tiempo. El fin de semana pasado fui a super chino de mi ciudad (Zárágózá) y vi que tenía unos paquetes de shirataki, lo que vienen siendo los fideos de konjac.
> 
> ...



Sí, había leído sobre los "fideos mágicos" sin calorías, que son como un 98% fibra. Por internet los venden, pero salen por un pico para la tontería, y para ese negociado seguro que te valen igual unos *tallarines de calabacín*, que también cogen el sabor de lo que sea y el kilo te sale a 2€ como mucho, en vez de a 7€ los 150 gramos...


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Nov 2016)

Para comer eso haceos serrín y luego fideos con paja y madera, probando sabores.

El precio de la CocaCola es el que la gente puede pagar, como tantos productos. Cueste más o menos con azúcar o edulcorantes, no influye apenas en el precio del jarabe que se exporta desde Usa, luego es ponerle agua gas y transporte, más el enorme margen comercial y royalties.

Es un tema político, que le pongan a estas mierdas etiquetas como al alcohol y que restrinjan su publicidad.


----------



## montella (26 Nov 2016)

Tengo una duda aqui recomedais que en caso de tomar leche (un solo vasito al desayuno por mi parte) que sea entera con su grasa (ya sabemos q la leche tiene un IG bajo pero una respuesta insulinica alta) entonces mi duda es pq a los diabeticos les recomiendan tomar desnatada si aqui se mantiene q la respuesta insulinica en la leche entera es menor que en la desnatada

Gracias.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Nov 2016)

montella dijo:


> Tengo una duda aqui recomedais que en caso de tomar leche (un solo vasito al desayuno por mi parte) que sea entera con su grasa (ya sabemos q la leche tiene un IG bajo pero una respuesta insulinica alta) entonces mi duda es pq a los diabeticos les recomiendan tomar desnatada si aqui se mantiene q la respuesta insulinica en la leche entera es menor que en la desnatada
> 
> Gracias.



Por las mismas razones que no les quitan las tostadas, las pastas, los zumos...

Se trata de dejar al paciente enfermo toda su vida y dependiente siempre del médico y sus recetitas y no de curarlo o de casi curarlo.

Negocio


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sí, había leído sobre los "fideos mágicos" sin calorías, que son como un 98% fibra. Por internet los venden, pero salen por un pico para la tontería, y para ese negociado seguro que te valen igual unos *tallarines de calabacín*, que también cogen el sabor de lo que sea y el kilo te sale a 2€ como mucho, en vez de a 7€ los 150 gramos...



Me parece que fui el primero en hablar aquí de los fideos de calabacín. No están mal, pero acabé hasta los cojones. Es por variar.


----------



## PATITOXXL (26 Nov 2016)

montella dijo:


> Tengo una duda aqui recomedais que en caso de tomar leche (un solo vasito al desayuno por mi parte) que sea entera con su grasa (ya sabemos q la leche tiene un IG bajo pero una respuesta insulinica alta) entonces mi duda es pq a los diabeticos les recomiendan tomar desnatada si aqui se mantiene q la respuesta insulinica en la leche entera es menor que en la desnatada
> 
> Gracias.





Porque todavía andan perdidos con lo del balance energético y la mayoría de los médicos no han salido de ahí. Entienden que la glucosa en sangre es energía que no estás gastando y como lo que más energía tiene es la grasa intentan que no la consumas y gastes así la glucosa.

Yo soy diabético, recuerdo alguna discusión con el médico por los yogures, que tenían que ser desnatados. En aquella poca me costaba encontrar yogures desnatados sin azúcar, o los cogías naturales enteros o desnatados azucarados. Pues el médico obsesionado con que mejor desnatados con azúcar que enteros sin azúcar. Yo le decía - Pero si yo tengo un problema con el azúcar, me mido el nivel de azúcar en sangre varias veces al día, me inyecto insulina varias veces al día para bajarme el nivel de azúcar... ¡El problema será el azúcar!!!!- Pues que no y que no y que no.

Desde que no tomo cereales ni azúcar no he vuelto a necesitar ponerme insulina, yo lo tengo claro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Nov 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Tengo que estar depurada por narices, el otro día me comí un churro y me sentó tan mal que a la media hora vomité. Antes me comía tres o cuatro.
> 
> Llevo una semana sin tomar leche (lácteos como yogures y queso sí) y ayer me tomé un vaso y parecía que me había comido un kilo de garbanzos, que pesadez.



Esque la lactosa es dura de digerir aunque estes adaptada a la leche. Es un azucar compleja y hay que romperla en azucares simples para metabolizarla.


----------



## kilipdg (26 Nov 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Tengo que estar depurada por narices, el otro día me comí un churro y me sentó tan mal que a la media hora vomité. Antes me comía tres o cuatro.
> 
> Llevo una semana sin tomar leche (lácteos como yogures y queso sí) y ayer me tomé un vaso y parecía que me había comido un kilo de garbanzos, que pesadez.



Yo el otro día me comí un kebab y tuve dolor de barriga 2 días. Antes me comía el mío y la mitad del de mi mujer sin pestañear.


----------



## sada (27 Nov 2016)

Bueno por fin he visto algo de bajada en la báscula no es gran cosa pero por lo menos ya no subo. 66,6 he pesado hoy contando que había llegado a 68. 
He dejado los lácteos leche quesos etc. 
En cambio consumo leche de soja; de avena; de almendra... la que coincida. fruta: plátanos etc. He descubierto en eroski los productos galifresh puré solo de frutas barato y delicioso. 
Y he vuelto al pan de centeno integral ecológico; hecho en una pequeña aldea. Es negro como el demonio pero saciante y rico. Y ahí estamos. Algún día he hecho 16/8 aunque no todos


----------



## MAUSER (27 Nov 2016)

La soja ataca a la tiroides.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Nov 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> La soja ataca a la tiroides.



:8:

Por cierto: *¿qué narices pasa ahora con lo del tiroides? menuda epidemia. 
*
Hace años no conocía a nadie con ese problema, ahora ya van muchos de los que tengo esa referencia. 
Gente de constitución delgada y activos de pronto se cansan mucho , hacen análisis y tienen hipotiroidismo. Uno de los casos que conozco era una muy delgadita y de poco comer. Comiendo lo mismo y haciendo el mismo ejercicio está empezando a engordar y de no tomar pastillas sería peor.
Algún caso de hipertiroidismo también conozco, aunque más de hipo.


¿Qué químicos lo están provocando? dudo que sea casual.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2016 at 01:39 ----------




Marina_80 dijo:


> Yo no quiero dejar los lácteos porque hay estudios que dicen que *tras una larga temporada sin tomarlos, se puede producir intolerancia en gente que no la tenía.* Sin ser imprescindibles, creo que son vilipendiados en exceso.



:8:
La primera vez que oigo eso. 
Se de alguien que dejó la leche para tomar soja de esa que pone "bebida de soja" y es el 10%, el resto agua.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Nov 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Para comer eso haceos serrín y luego fideos con paja y madera, probando sabores.



Pues casi le daría la razón, excepto porque, de hecho, los fideos de konjac sirven también para todo esto


Control de niveles de azúcar en sangre
Control del colesterol LDL
Regulación del tracto gastrointestinal
Sensación de saciedad
Reducción del Síndrome de Intestino Irritable
Beneficios anti-envejecimiento
Efectos prebióticos
Mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina


----------



## sada (28 Nov 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> La soja ataca a la tiroides.



Tomo un café con leche de soja..a las mañana en la oficina porque es la que hay en la mayoría de los bares, si estoy en casa tomo de almendra y de avena.
pero es bueno saberlo.


----------



## JAG63 (28 Nov 2016)

siken dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Por cierto: *¿qué narices pasa ahora con lo del tiroides? menuda epidemia.
> *
> ...



A mí me pasó hace un año aproximadamente. Muy cansado, análisis y resultado hipotiroidismo. No te dan explicación. Pastilla diaria y a correr


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Nov 2016)

JAG63 dijo:


> A mí me pasó hace un año aproximadamente. Muy cansado, análisis y resultado hipotiroidismo. No te dan explicación. Pastilla diaria y a correr



Menudos hijos de la gran puta!


----------



## Jorkomboi (28 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> Tomo un café con leche de soja..a las mañana en la oficina porque es la que hay en la mayoría de los bares, si estoy en casa tomo de almendra y de avena.
> pero es bueno saberlo.



Super sana la leche de soja:







Y la de almendra, con su 2% de almendra también muy sana:







Cómo hacer leche de soja - YouTube

Como hacer harina y leche de almendras al mismo tiempo - YouTube

Por cierto, no se si alguien lo ha puesto ya por aqui:

*El uso de edulcorantes durante 10 años asociado a más peso y más grasa abdominal*

PLOS ONE: Chronic Low-Calorie Sweetener Use and Risk of Abdominal Obesity among Older Adults: A Cohort Study


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Nov 2016)

Interesantísimo (o sea, para frikis a los que les vaya lo duro) artículo sobre el funcionamiento de la insulina:

Insulin: understanding its action in health and disease

Contradice algunas de las hipótesis oficiales aceptadas por el Dr. Fung como por ejemplo, la de que la insulina regula la glucosa "retirando el exceso hacia las células".

Al parecer no es así: con concentraciones normales de insulina (= no pinchársela ni apiparse de carbos rápidos a saco), lo que regula la velocidad de entrada de glucosa a las células es, de hecho, la mera concentración elevada de la misma. Sólo en caso de altas concentraciones de insulina llegaría a ser relevante el efecto "acelerador" de la insulina sobre los transportadores de glucosa, comparado con el mero efecto osmótico (=la insulina entra más deprisa porque hay mucha más concentración fuera que dentro).

Según este artículo, la insulina regularía la glucosa en sangre "por el otro lado", es decir, inhibiendo la producción de glucosa a nivel hepático y dejando que el efecto osmótico (mantenido el desequilibrio por el consumo metabólico) fuera reduciendo la glucosa en sangre.

Por otra parte, pese a esto, la conclusión del Dr. Fung seguiría siendo válida: un bajo nivel de insulina en sangre no sólo acelera la liberación de glucosa hepática a partir del glucógeno y la gluconeogénesis, sino que aumenta la lipólisis, disminuye la de novo lipogénesis y activa la cetogénesis, mientras que un alto nivel de insulina en sangre causa el efecto contrario, es decir, previene la quema (y fomenta la acumulación) de grasas.

O en román paladino: si quieres quemar grasa, trata de segregar la mínima insulina posible: evita HC rápidos, vigila las protes, basa tu alimentación en grasas y de vez en cuando, ayuna.


----------



## sada (28 Nov 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Super sana la leche de soja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya me o imagino pero es lo que hay..café solo no me gusta y en los resultados a intolerancias que hice por ADN me sale fatal los lácteos, así que alguna alternativa tengo que buscarme...y hacerla en casa como que no.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> ya me o imagino pero es lo que hay..café solo no me gusta y en los resultados a intolerancias que hice por ADN me sale fatal los lácteos, así que alguna alternativa tengo que buscarme...y hacerla en casa como que no.









:fiufiu:


----------



## sada (28 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> :fiufiu:



si también consumo a veces leche de coco..pro en el bar como que no la tiene. soja y listo. no hay mas variedad


----------



## rush81 (28 Nov 2016)




----------



## PATITOXXL (28 Nov 2016)

rush81 dijo:


>





Vale, si lo dice El País me quedo más tranquilo ::


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Nov 2016)

rush81 dijo:


>



Luego te lees el artículo y dice cosas molonas como:

- Que una dieta paleo es "alta en proteínas", pos fale
- Que muchas proteínas son malas, porque fuerzan el riñón
- Que bueno, el estudio en realidad es en ratones
- Que lo que han observado, en realidad, es un aumento de la hormona FGF21, a la que se le atribuyen multitud de beneficios
- Que dicho aumento, de hecho, se observa en dietas "pobres" en proteínas (y por ende, concluye el becario, altas en carbos: la grasa en realidad no existe, es una quimera)

y...

wait for it...

wait for it...

- Que la producción de FGF21 también se estimula con una alimentación *rica en ácidos grasos Omega-3*

¡¡TOOOMA YA!!

O sea que el páharo se inventa lo que es una paleodieta (confunde con hiperprotéica), se saca del forro que si comes pocas protes, por huevos tienes que comer muchos carbos, y no se sonroja cuando cita al experto diciendo que lo que mejor viene, en realidad, son las *grasas buenas*, lo cual (unido a un conocimiento de lo que es una paleo/LCHF más allá de lo que se vió en el yurto ese del Chicote) le desmonta el artículo entero.

¡¡Y NO PASA NÁ!!


----------



## rush81 (28 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Luego te lees el artículo y dice cosas molonas como:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eso si, luego dicen que las noticias falsas están en Facebook


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Nov 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Eso si, luego dicen que las noticias falsas están en Facebook



Será que éstos se han pensado que ojetividad viene de ojete


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Nov 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Vale, si lo dice El País me quedo más tranquilo ::




Me acaba de pasar la noticia un amigo que no se cree nada de lo que le digo. Me pasa la noticia de este panfleto del ibex como la gran cosa americana, así que le digo que leo abstracts de pubmed y se me queda como :, lo del dedo y la luna de siempre, en fin, que sí que la gente se guía por estos desgraciados y así nos va, cada vez más obesidad y diabetes infantil y cada vez más multimillonarios a costa de los tonticos.

Os pongo el enlace con la noticia entera por si Rauxa quiere leerlo y deleitarnos con sus apreciaciones para que nos hagamos unas risas:

Exactamente lo contrario a la


----------



## woctas (28 Nov 2016)

tengo siempre el mismo problema. 
el desayuno. a veces como huevos. aguacate. pero siempre los mismo me cansa.
alguna idea para hacer por las mañanas y que no lleve mucho tiempo( ya sabemos, por la mañana un minuto es oro)
y otro pequeño problema es la merienda. trato de comer solo tres veces al dia, pero a veces no me llega.


----------



## lewis (28 Nov 2016)

woctas dijo:


> tengo siempre el mismo problema.
> el desayuno. a veces como huevos. aguacate. pero siempre los mismo me cansa.
> alguna idea para hacer por las mañanas y que no lleve mucho tiempo( ya sabemos, por la mañana un minuto es oro)
> y otro pequeño problema es la merienda. trato de comer solo tres veces al dia, pero a veces no me llega.



- Trozos de panceta ibérica a la sartén y cuando sale la grasa se baja el fuego al 6 y se revuelven 2 huevos más tradicional que la Navidad.

- Saltear en sartén al gusto con aove cebolla, champiñón y pimiento verde.


----------



## OGULNIO (28 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Interesantísimo (o sea, para frikis a los que les vaya lo duro) artículo sobre el funcionamiento de la insulina:
> 
> Insulin: understanding its action in health and disease
> 
> ...





Gracias por el aporte. Muy interesante el resumen. Voy a leerlo enterito.

Me interesa este enfoque, porque aún así no sé como se puede explicar la hipoglucemia reactiva....mmmm. ienso:

Edito: Serán mis membranas celulares hiper-permeables a la glucosa?


----------



## Raullucu (28 Nov 2016)

woctas dijo:


> tengo siempre el mismo problema.
> el desayuno. a veces como huevos. aguacate. pero siempre los mismo me cansa.
> alguna idea para hacer por las mañanas y que no lleve mucho tiempo( ya sabemos, por la mañana un minuto es oro)
> y otro pequeño problema es la merienda. trato de comer solo tres veces al dia, pero a veces no me llega.



Me pasaba un poco lo mismo de repetirme en el desayuno y para mitigarlo un poco he empezado a desayunar más a menudo las sobras del día antes, ya sea de la comida o cena: pescado, carne, verduras (incluso en cocido), etc, vamos, lo que se viene diciendo muchas veces, tomarse el desayuno como una comida más. Luego, dentro de las cosas más habituales (el queso, el jamoncito, la bebida caliente), pues voy variando cosas puntuales: un día tomo café sólo, otro cacao, otro añado leche o mantequilla, un tipo de fruta u otro, huevos en tortilla, revueltos, con un poco de miel (¿los habéis probado con miel y canela? suena a guarrindongada, pero salen brutales)... and so on. Vamos, que tiene mil y una combinaciones, y ya no te digo si tomas alguna preparación con avena tipo porridge.


----------



## woctas (28 Nov 2016)

Es que me trae de cabeza el maldito desayuno. sobre todo eso, prepararlo rapido. me levanto siempre con ganas de asesinar y no estoy para muchas tonterias.........
preferible entonces hacer comida o cena de mas para que sobre para el desayuno


----------



## kilipdg (28 Nov 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Me acaba de pasar la noticia un amigo que no se cree nada de lo que le digo. Me pasa la noticia de este panfleto del ibex como la gran cosa americana, así que le digo que leo abstracts de pubmed y se me queda como :, lo del dedo y la luna de siempre, en fin, que sí que la gente se guía por estos desgraciados y así nos va, cada vez más obesidad y diabetes infantil y cada vez más multimillonarios a costa de los tonticos.
> 
> Os pongo el enlace con la noticia entera por si Rauxa quiere leerlo y deleitarnos con sus apreciaciones para que nos hagamos unas risas:
> 
> Exactamente lo contrario a la



Mi familia no se creía que fuera a funcionar esto, pero no han tenido más cojones que aceptarlo después de mi cambio físico espectacular. 

Es más, ahora me preguntan para hacerlo ellos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> si también consumo a veces leche de coco..pro en el bar como que no la tiene. soja y listo. no hay mas variedad



No me creon que no vaya todo a tope de edulcorantes.

Sstupendo

---------- Post added 28-nov-2016 at 20:53 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Me acaba de pasar la noticia un amigo que no se cree nada de lo que le digo. Me pasa la noticia de este panfleto del ibex como la gran cosa americana, así que le digo que leo abstracts de pubmed y se me queda como :, lo del dedo y la luna de siempre, en fin, que sí que la gente se guía por estos desgraciados y así nos va, cada vez más obesidad y diabetes infantil y cada vez más multimillonarios a costa de los tonticos.
> 
> Os pongo el enlace con la noticia entera por si Rauxa quiere leerlo y deleitarnos con sus apreciaciones para que nos hagamos unas risas:
> 
> Exactamente lo contrario a la



No saben ya cuanto repetir el mantra de que es una dieta hiperproteica. Vaya manipuladores.
Los de bimbo y compañia apretando para que no cunda el ejemplo.


----------



## Dugongo (28 Nov 2016)

siken dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Por cierto: *¿qué narices pasa ahora con lo del tiroides? menuda epidemia.
> *
> ...



Pues es bastante sencillo. La molécula de la gliadina (que encontrarás en el gluten), se parece bastante a la glándula tiroides. Cuando, tras someterse a suficiente tortura, la pared intestinal está tan inflamada que se hace permeable, la gliadina pasa al torrente sanguíneo, donde no debería estar. El cuerpo reacciona atacando, pero el "ataque" se configura de tal forma que ataca también a la glándula tiroides. 

Como resultado, te cargas tu tiroides y dejas de producir T3 y T4. Como tú cuerpo se esfuerza por dar a basto transportando estás hormonas, el transportador TSH, que sí que lo puedes segregar, aumenta. Y eso es lo que sale en los análisis. Y en España los valores límite aún están muy altos. Hay mucha gente que tiene hipotiroidismo pero que como aún no están fatal, el médico lo pasa por alto. 

Supongo que no hace falta explicar que el segundo ingrediente más usado en la comida del supermercado es el gluten, por detrás del azúcar.... Creo recordar que el 80℅ lo tiene.

Ah, una sola ingesta de gluten en quienes somos intolerantes desencadena la respuesta autoinmune hasta 6 meses después. Eso va para los que no ven la mejora instantáneamente y acaban incumplimiendo la dieta estricta.


----------



## lewis (28 Nov 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Mi familia no se creía que fuera a funcionar esto, pero no han tenido más cojones que aceptarlo después de mi cambio físico espectacular.
> 
> Es más, ahora me preguntan para hacerlo ellos.



Te felicito, tengo una hermana mayor con sobrepeso, artritis, sedentaria con una caja de medicamentos, cortisona incluida, leyéndole todos los aportes del foro pero no hay manera, me dice que llevo razón pero que no le gustan las verduras y el azúcar no lo puede dejar y por supuesto sigue con su grasofobia.

Desesperante!!!


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Nov 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Te felicito, tengo una hermana mayor con sobrepeso, artritis, sedentaria con una caja de medicamentos, cortisona incluida, leyéndole todos los aportes del foro pero no hay manera, me dice que llevo razón pero que no le gustan las verduras y el azúcar no lo puede dejar y por supuesto sigue con su grasofobia.
> 
> Desesperante!!!



¿Cortis? Pruebe a enseñarle esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/820236-corticoides-cushing-y-cetosis-terapeutica-experiencia.html

Que va a ser que no, porque no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver, pero oye, lo mismo...

---------- Post added 29-nov-2016 at 08:48 ----------




OGULNIO dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte. Muy interesante el resumen. Voy a leerlo enterito.
> 
> Me interesa este enfoque, porque aún así no sé como se puede explicar la hipoglucemia reactiva....mmmm. ienso:
> 
> Edito: Serán mis membranas celulares hiper-permeables a la glucosa?



Más bien parecería que pueda usted tener un "páncreas de reacción lenta", o por el otro lado, ser resistente al glucagón ienso:

Es decir, el tema, si no recuerdo mal, es que sufre de bajones de azúcar a las dos horas (o así) de comer, es decir, cuando comienza el periodo postprandial y el equilibrio dinámico de la glucosa sanguínea (causado porque lo que entra= lo que sale) pasa a depender, por el "lado de la oferta", exclusivamente de la glucogenolisis y gluconeogénesis (=ya no entra en sangre glucosa que provenga de la comida).

Así, podría ser que cuando su páncreas debería empezar a segregar glucagón para aumentar la producción hepática de glucosa y así equilibrar la entrada de glucosa a sangre con la salida hacia los tejidos, bien tarde en empezar, bien el glucagón generado no tenga el efecto deseado hasta que se alcanza más concentración de la normal, bien la capacidad de segregar glucagón podría estar disminuída (una especie de "diabetes al revés", en la que son las células alfa del páncreas, y no las beta, las que no dan abasto).

En ese caso, la terapia nutricional para mitigar esas hipoglucemias sería la cetosis: los tejidos usan cuerpos cetónicos o glucosa indistintamente, y se decantan por unos u otra en función de las respectivas concentraciones de ambos. Mientras permanezca en cetosis, el consumo de glucosa se verá reducido, facilitando a su metabolismo equilibrar consumo y producción de glucosa para mantener el equilibrio dinámico dentro del rango normal.

Usted ya está siguiendo la NK, así que, cuéntenos...

*¿Se han mitigado las hipoglucemias postprandiales desde que está en cetosis?*


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Nov 2016)

woctas dijo:


> Es que me trae de cabeza el maldito desayuno. sobre todo eso, prepararlo rapido. me levanto siempre con ganas de asesinar y no estoy para muchas tonterias.........
> preferible entonces hacer comida o cena de mas para que sobre para el desayuno



Yo estoy en esa etapa. Llevo sin desayunar unos meses y todo perfectamente. No pasa nada por estar unas cuantas horas sin comer. Desde la cena temprano a la comida de mediodía pueden pasar 14 ó 16 horas. A veces, si tengo faena, no paro a comer, me largo de la oficina cuando acabo y ceno pronto.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Nov 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo estoy en esa etapa. Llevo sin desayunar unos meses y todo perfectamente. No pasa nada por estar unas cuantas horas sin comer. Desde la cena temprano a la comida de mediodía pueden pasar 14 ó 16 horas. A veces, si tengo faena, no paro a comer, me largo de la oficina cuando acabo y ceno pronto.



Algunos dirán que no es que no pase nada, es que ES BUENO...


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Algunos dirán que no es que no pase nada, es que ES BUENO...



No me atrevo yo a decir tanto. A mi me sienta bien, lo que no quiere decir que a ti te vaya a sentar bien.

Mientras estoy en ayunas me siento lleno de energía, con la mente clara y sobre todo, muy activo. Tengo un trabajo sedentario, supongo que si trabajara en un almacén o como monitor de zumba, las cosas serían diferentes.


----------



## tarchan (29 Nov 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo estoy en esa etapa. Llevo sin desayunar unos meses y todo perfectamente. No pasa nada por estar unas cuantas horas sin comer. Desde la cena temprano a la comida de mediodía pueden pasar 14 ó 16 horas. A veces, si tengo faena, no paro a comer, me largo de la oficina cuando acabo y ceno pronto.



Yo ya me acostumbré y como a las 14h y ceno sobre las 21h, normalmente tomando algo entre las 2 comidas antes del gimnasio o el deporte que haga ese día. Por las mañanas solo tomo un café negro a media mañana. Ni tengo hambre ni falta de energía por las mañanas, y los fines de semana suelo correr o hacer pesas en ayunas.

El hecho de solo hacer dos comidas al dia permite que sean como Dios manda, o que si un dia te metes una comilona sea mucho más fácil compensarla sin tener que estar comiendo como un pajarillo, cada día estoy más delgado y en forma, sin tener la impresión de estar haciendo dieta, sólo es la forma de la que como la que lo consigue, sin esfuerzo mental para mantenerlo.


----------



## Raullucu (29 Nov 2016)

Ahí está el tema. Puedo pasar perfectamente sin el desayuno, no tengo problemas con el 16/8, pero soy incapaz de comer lo necesario en ese periodo de 8 horas y con lo que me muevo y me cuesta ganar peso, no puedo permitirme el lujo de prescindir de ninguna caloría. Por lo menos intento hacer ventanas de 12h, aunque no siempre es posible.

Salu2.


----------



## Genis Vell (29 Nov 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo estoy en esa etapa. Llevo sin desayunar unos meses y todo perfectamente. No pasa nada por estar unas cuantas horas sin comer. Desde la cena temprano a la comida de mediodía pueden pasar 14 ó 16 horas. A veces, si tengo faena, no paro a comer, me largo de la oficina cuando acabo y ceno pronto.



Eso iba a decirle yo al amigo, si el desayuno le parece una tortura que no lo haga y punto, que se aproveche de los beneficios del ayuno.

Por otro lado se lo puede hacer el día anterior o el fin de semana y congelarlo.


----------



## OGULNIO (29 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Cortis? Pruebe a enseñarle esto:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/820236-corticoides-cushing-y-cetosis-terapeutica-experiencia.html
> 
> ...



Hipoglucemias totalmente erradicadas en cetosis. 

Yo interpretaba hasta ahora justo al contrario, que mi páncreas reaccionaba excesivamente rápido (beta) y me limpiaba el azucar en sangre. Pero ahora desde el nuevo enfoque según el estudio british, no me puedo situar.

Entiendo que a las dos horas estás en plena absorción de nutrientes, no acabo de entender que la glucosa ingerida ya haya sido totalmente "metabolizada" y las hipoglucemias se deban al fallo del páncreas (alfa), que es lento segregando glucógeno ... 

He comprendido que existe un balance entre la glucosa ingerida que luego se vierte a la corriente sanguínea (proceso que estimula la aparición de la insulina) y que cuando baja los niveles normales se debe equilibrar mediante segregación de glucagón, para verter glucógeno hepático en la sangre. ¿verdad?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> *Hipoglucemias totalmente erradicadas en cetosis.
> *



Interesante para los que dicen "que necesitamos comer glucosa para funcionar" ::

Curiosísimo lo de las hipoglucemias reactivas, por cierto.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Nov 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Hipoglucemias totalmente erradicadas en cetosis.
> 
> Yo interpretaba hasta ahora justo al contrario, que mi páncreas reaccionaba excesivamente rápido (beta) y me limpiaba el azucar en sangre. Pero ahora desde el nuevo enfoque según el estudio british, no me puedo situar.
> 
> Entiendo que a las dos horas estás en plena absorción de nutrientes, no acabo de entender que la glucosa ingerida ya haya sido totalmente "metabolizada" y las hipoglucemias se deban al fallo del páncreas (alfa), que es lento segregando glucógeno ...









En esta imagen se puede ver, en función del número de horas de ayuno, el consumo de glucosa corporal (y el ritmo de consumo), clasificado según su origen.

La primera curva muestra el consumo de glucosa exógena (es decir, la que viene de la alimentación). Después de 4 horas de ayuno, esa glucosa está prácticamente agotada...

...pero si te fijas en la segunda curva, glucosa que proviene del glucógeno hepático, la producción de glucosa a partir de glucógeno arranca aproximadamente a la mitad, es decir, a las dos horas, más o menos.

De ese modo, en primera instancia el consumo de glucosa es muy intenso porque, en presencia de insulina, se está retirando glucosa a porrillo para fabricar grasa por de novo lipogénesis y glucógeno por glucogenogénesis (ambas estimuladas por la insulina), pero cuando la glucosa exógena va decayendo, el cuerpo se limita a consumir sin almacenar, a un ritmo que ronda los 8g/h. 

Así que para mantener el nivel de glucosa a partir de esas dos horas, el hígado tiene que empezar a romper glucógeno: en el gráfico se ve como, cuando la glucosa exógena consumida baja de 8 g/h, la proveniente del glucógeno hepático sube a la misma velocidad para mantener ese nivel de consumo.

Más tarde, cuando la glucosa exógena se acaba, el ritmo de glucogenolisis hace pico en 8g/h y después va declinando a medida que arranca la gluconeogénesis, otra vez manteniendo estable la suma de ambos alrededor de 8g/h.

Por último, el glucógeno se va agotando, la gluconeogénesis hace pico y también decae, con lo que el consumo total va cayendo a medida que el cuerpo cambia glucosa por cetonas en proporción cada vez mayor.

La hipoglucemia reactiva podría, pues, deberse a que el hígado tarda demasiado en empezar a romper glucógeno, por lo que, puesto que el cuerpo sigue consumiendo glucosa, la concentración en sangre baja temporalmente por debajo del umbral que causa malestar...

...y el motivo por el cual sucede esto, ya, _chi lo sá_



> He comprendido que existe un balance entre la glucosa ingerida que luego se vierte a la corriente sanguínea (proceso que estimula la aparición de la insulina) y que cuando baja los niveles normales se debe equilibrar mediante segregación de glucagón, para verter glucógeno hepático en la sangre. ¿verdad?



Eso entiendo yo también.


----------



## JoseII (30 Nov 2016)

Os cuento lo que llevo haciendo desde hace un mes y medio aproximadamente.

- He sustituido las patatas fritas por ensalada, en todos los platos
- No ceno, o si lo hago son proteinas, carne, pescado, pero la mayoria de las veces mandarinas y dos yogures
- Intento comer legumbres en vez de pasta
- Nada de pan
- Desayuno dos veces, en casa, zumo de naranja recien exprimido, leche y tostadas y luego en el trabajo leche, colacao con porras.

Pues bien he bajado dos kilos y este invierno casi no vengo en bici al trabajo por que esta haciendo muy mal tiempò.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

JoseII dijo:


> Os cuento lo que llevo haciendo desde hace un mes y medio aproximadamente.
> 
> - He sustituido las patatas fritas por ensalada, en todos los platos
> - No ceno, o si lo hago son proteinas, carne, pescado, pero la mayoria de las veces mandarinas y dos yogures
> ...




Coto Matamoros seguramente desayune mejor que tú.


----------



## JoseII (30 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Coto Matamoros seguramente desayune mejor que tú.



Las porras gracias a la grasa sacian mas durante toda la mañana ahsta la hora de comer.

EN composicion las porras tienen mas grasas que harinas, cosa que la tostada no.

Hechos Nutricionales
Tamaño de la Porción: 1 porra

por porción
Kilojulios 912 kj
Calorías 218 kcal
Proteína 1,45 g
Carbohidrato 22,84 g
Azúcar 12,37 g
Grasa 13,71 g
Grasa Saturada 4,063 g
Grasa Monoinsaturada 2,663 g
Grasa Poliinsaturada 2,663 g
Colesterol 14 mg
Fibra 0,4 g
Sodio 74 mg
Potasio 16 mg
11% de IDR* (218 cal)

11% IDR
Desglose de Calorías:
Carbohidrato (41%)
Grasa (56%)
Proteína (3%) 


*************************************
Tamaño de la Porción: 1 tajada normal

por porción
Kilojulios 293 kj
Calorías 70 kcal
Proteína 2,16 g
Carbohidrato 13,06 g
Azúcar 1,14 g
Grasa 0,96 g
Grasa Saturada 0,139 g
Grasa Monoinsaturada 0,502 g
Grasa Poliinsaturada 0,502 g
Colesterol 0 mg
Fibra 0,6 g
Sodio 142 mg
Potasio 31 mg
4% de IDR* (70 cal)

4% IDR
Desglose de Calorías:
Carbohidrato (76%)
Grasa (12%)
Proteína (12%)


----------



## Cormac (30 Nov 2016)

Colacao + porras = Sobredosis de azúcar.
Intenta a cambiar esas dos cosas.


----------



## JoseII (30 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Colacao + porras = Sobredosis de azúcar.
> Intenta a cambiar esas dos cosas.



Repito que la grasa de las porras sacia, evita la ansiedad y llegas a la comida sin el picoteo y sin que al ver el filete con patatas fritas te den ganas de abalanzarte sobre el.
En cambio las dos tostadas te pegan el subidon de azucares en la sangre en 0.0 pero luego si te he visto no me acuerdo, dejando un eco en el estomago que te provoca ansiedad y te rpecipita o al picoteo o al primer alimento basura que te pongan por delante.


No solo los nutrientes indiviudales influyen sino como interactuan entre ellos, en este caso es el efecto saciante de la grasa 
Se me olvidaba,...beber sólo agua-


----------



## bizarre (30 Nov 2016)

JoseII dijo:


> Os cuento lo que llevo haciendo desde hace un mes y medio aproximadamente.
> 
> - He sustituido las patatas fritas por ensalada, en todos los platos
> - No ceno, o si lo hago son proteinas, carne, pescado, pero la mayoria de las veces mandarinas y dos yogures
> ...



Muy bien machote!!!!! Pues si según tu teoría es por las porras, añade un par de ellas en el primer desayuno y otras tantas en merienda y cena y así bajarás 6 kilos....animo guapísimo!!!!


----------



## Cormac (30 Nov 2016)

JoseII dijo:


> Repito que la grasa de las porras sacia, evita la ansiedad y llegas a la comida sin el picoteo y sin que al ver el filete con patatas fritas te den ganas de abalanzarte sobre el.
> En cambio las dos tostadas te pegan el subidon de azucares en la sangre en 0.0 pero luego si te he visto no me acuerdo, dejando un eco en el estomago que te provoca ansiedad y te rpecipita o al picoteo o al primer alimento basura que te pongan por delante.
> 
> 
> ...



Pero aun así no hay que perder la perspectiva de lo que se come. Es como si te sacia beberte un whisky en ayunas y además como es vasodilatador te va bien para el corazón. Seguirá siendo malo en un enfoque global.
Yo en mi dieta y a mi pesar porque me encanta, tengo prácticamente eliminado el atún y los ahumados.
Sé que son buenos, pero también sé también que están llenos de mercurio el primero y cancerígeno el segundo. Escojo otros pescados, aun gustándome menos.


----------



## sada (30 Nov 2016)

colacao con porras y adelgazas? eres mi ídolo


----------



## Cormac (30 Nov 2016)

sada dijo:


> colacao con porras y adelgazas? eres mi ídolo



Y hasta comiendo golosinas exclusivamente.
Quita los hidratos y adelgazaras, es algo que los culturistas ya saben, es parte de sus ciclos.
Luego que se te jodan los riñones si te pasas mucho tiempo así, ya es otra cosa... pero bueno teniendo dos y estando la Deep Web para comprarte uno en caso de que te fallen los dos, sin problemas.


----------



## JoseII (30 Nov 2016)

Donde digo yo que adelgaze comiendo porras...., eso es el lujo que me permito, el meollo esta en eliminar las patatas friats que te las ponen con todo, la coca cola y cenar a base de fruta.
Veis el dedo y no la luna, con perdón


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Nov 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Y hasta comiendo golosinas exclusivamente.
> Quita los hidratos y adelgazaras, es algo que los culturistas ya saben, es parte de sus ciclos.
> Luego que se te jodan los riñones si te pasas mucho tiempo así, ya es otra cosa... pero bueno teniendo dos y estando la Deep Web para comprarte uno en caso de que te fallen los dos, sin problemas.



Ah que las chuches no son hidratos?:S


Pd. a que llama Ud hidratos, por curiosidad?


----------



## Cormac (30 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ah que las chuches no son hidratos?:S



Lo que digo que hay dietas con las que se adelgaza comiendo golosinas, simplemente.
Lógicamente y como es un despropósito, es de locos hacerla.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 14:51 ----------




JoseII dijo:


> Donde digo yo que adelgaze comiendo porras...., eso es el lujo que me permito, el meollo esta en eliminar las patatas friats que te las ponen con todo, la coca cola y cenar a base de fruta.
> Veis el dedo y no la luna, con perdón



Eso.lo.hemos entendido, sólo es una recomendación para tener.una salud mas óptima.


----------



## sada (30 Nov 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ah que las chuches no son hidratos?:S
> 
> 
> Pd. a que llama Ud hidratos, por curiosidad?



y las porras??no son hidratos? ::::


----------



## Dugongo (30 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En esta imagen se puede ver, en función del número de horas de ayuno, el consumo de glucosa corporal (y el ritmo de consumo), clasificado según su origen.
> 
> La primera curva muestra el consumo de glucosa exógena (es decir, la que viene de la alimentación). Después de 4 horas de ayuno, esa glucosa está prácticamente agotada...
> 
> ...



Son las otras hormonas. En concreto el cortisol, la epinefrina y la norepinefrina.

Pero no hace falta estar en cetosis para arreglarlo ni mucho menos. Pocos hidratos en comparación con lo que la industria de la galletita y pastas Gallo quieren y alguna otra recomendación valen. Y evitar periodos de estrés largos para recuperar las suprarrenales, entre otras cosas. De hecho el ayuno, a largo plazo, te puede causar esto (muchas veces de hipoglucemia que van acumulando cortisol hasta que el cuerpo ya no puede más produciendo lo). También intolerancias alimentarias y el resto de causas estresantes para el cuerpo como el deporte forzado etc. Al fin y al cabo la causa más común que provoca esto es la fatiga adrenal... No miréis procesos raros del glucógeno y ya, eso es mirar el dedo y no la luna.

Siempre que el resto de factores estén cuidados, se pueden consumir bastantes más hidratos que los que mantienen la cetosis, a la vez que se evitan completamente las hipoglucemias y se baja peso (grasa, volumen)

Ah, y el café, té y resto de excitantes están más que prohibidos hasta recuperar la producción normal de cortisol. Eso de desayunar café con mantequilla porque no tiene hidratos es un error como una casa. Cuanto más cansado crónicamente se esté y peor regulado esté el cortisol, que es lo que debería despertarte por las mañanas, más cansado estarás en cuanto se pase el efecto de la cafeína de esa taza.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Nov 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Son las otras hormonas. En concreto el cortisol, la epinefrina y la norepinefrina.



Disiento: cortisol, adrenalina, noradrenalina, son hormonas relacionadas con el _fight-or-flight_, y de secrección pulsátil. Es decir, que lo normal es segregarlas de golpe en situaciones críticas, o en el caso del cortisol matutino, en un pulso diario que te despierta (de ahí que se recomiende tomar corticoides por la mañana, para alejarlos lo más posible del pulso natural de cortisol y evitar que el cuerpo inhiba la producción endógena por entender que no es necesaria).

Adicionalmente, el cortisol no fomenta la glucogenolisis, de hecho, hace exactamente lo contrario, fomentar la glucogenogenesis, y si aumenta los niveles de glucosa en sangre es porque activa la gluconeogénesis (producción de glucosa a partir de proteínas), ná que ver.

Si se llega a alcanzar situaciones de fatiga adrenal es porque la vida moderna nos somete a situaciones de *estrés sostenido* en las que, para colmo, la liberación adicional de glucosa en sangre que provocan no es consumida por un cuerpo que se siente mentalmente amenazado pero que está físicamente en reposo.

La hormona que arranca la glucogenolisis cuando se agota la glucosa exógena es el *glucagón*



> Pero no hace falta estar en cetosis para arreglarlo ni mucho menos. Pocos hidratos en comparación con lo que la industria de la galletita y pastas Gallo quieren y alguna otra recomendación valen.
> Y evitar periodos de estrés largos para recuperar las suprarrenales, entre otras cosas.




Para arreglarlo habría que saber qué lo causa en última instancia, y ver si la causa última tiene arreglo. Si se tratara de hipoglucemias reactivas asociadas a picos de estrés, podríamos pensar en fatiga adrenal, como usted sugiere. Sin embargo, la mayoría de afectados por hipoglucemia reactiva ven su problema AGRAVADO por el estrés, pero el problema persiste (aunque mejora) incluso ante cambios radicales de vida para combatirlo.

Así, el estrés sería un factor agravante, pero no la causa última.

Sin embargo, partiendo de la teoría de que se trata de un problema de arranque lento de la glucogenolisis *normal* (es decir, la que sucede en ausencia de estímulos estresantes, simple y llanamente porque la glucosa exógena se agota, la que fomenta el glucagón), bastaría con procurar:

1.- Que los niveles de insulina se mantengan bajos para que la glucogenolisis no se pare del todo y/o

2.- Que el consumo de glucosa por parte de los tejidos se mantenga bajo para que el nivel de glucosa en sangre baje más despacio una vez se agota la glucosa exógena, lo cual se logra con una mayor concentración de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre (=cetosis, en diferentes grados)



> De hecho el ayuno, a largo plazo, te puede causar esto (muchas veces de hipoglucemia que van acumulando cortisol hasta que el cuerpo ya no puede más produciendo lo).



Meh. El ayuno a partir de 16-24 horas eleva la producción de adrenalina y hormona del crecimiento, pero no la de cortisol (salvo que el ayuno se perciba en sí mismo como estresante, cosa que sólo sucede a los sugar-burners que se comen a su padre por una pata si no comen cada 3 horas).

Porque, como decía, de normal, la glucogenolisis en ayunas no la gobiernan las hormonas que usted menciona, sino el glucagón.



> También intolerancias alimentarias y el resto de causas estresantes para el cuerpo como el deporte forzado etc. Al fin y al cabo la causa más común que provoca esto es la fatiga adrenal... No miréis procesos raros del glucógeno y ya, eso es mirar el dedo y no la luna.



Las intolerancias causan inflamación, y el cortisol es el anti-inflamatorio definitivo, por lo que en ese caso sí podría llegarse a una fatiga adrenal. El "deporte forzado", ni idea de a qué se refiere (¿Que te obliguen a hacer deporte?), lo que si aumenta la producción de cortisol es el ejercicio sostenido.



> Siempre que el resto de factores estén cuidados, se pueden consumir bastantes más hidratos que los que mantienen la cetosis, a la vez que se evitan completamente las hipoglucemias y se baja peso (grasa, volumen)



Esa aseveración parte de una serie de asunciones que no son correctas (o no en general, al menos)

Quisiera saber si usted habla de primera mano (como la otra forera, la que sufría hipoglucemias reactivas que gracias a la cetosis han desaparecido por completo) 



> Ah, y el café, té y resto de excitantes están más que prohibidos hasta recuperar la producción normal de cortisol. Eso de desayunar café con mantequilla porque no tiene hidratos es un error como una casa. Cuanto más cansado crónicamente se esté y peor regulado esté el cortisol, que es lo que debería despertarte por las mañanas, más cansado estarás en cuanto se pase el efecto de la cafeína de esa taza.



Hombre, error, error...
...será si tus problemas se deben a la fatiga adrenal. Si no, pues un estimulante como cualquier otro, mejor para algunos, peor para otros.


----------



## OGULNIO (30 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En esta imagen se puede ver, en función del número de horas de ayuno, el consumo de glucosa corporal (y el ritmo de consumo), clasificado según su origen.
> 
> La primera curva muestra el consumo de glucosa exógena (es decir, la que viene de la alimentación). Después de 4 horas de ayuno, esa glucosa está prácticamente agotada...
> 
> ...



Me quito el sombrero (la pamela:Baile. Está muy bien explicado. Llevo años culpando a la insulina, porque aparece siempre como "culpable" en múltiples desarreglos metabólicos. 

Muchas veces me he enfadado seriamente y "he discutido" con médicos porque me aconsejaban comer más hidratos, cuando a mí me parecía un contrasentido ingerir más de lo que me estaba provocando la hipoglucemia.

Ya estoy en la sexta semana de cetosis. Me he marcado la meta de ocho semanas para conseguir la adaptación. Seguiré informando. 8:

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 22:16 ----------




Dugongo dijo:


> Son las otras hormonas. En concreto el cortisol, la epinefrina y la norepinefrina.
> 
> Pero no hace falta estar en cetosis para arreglarlo ni mucho menos. Pocos hidratos en comparación con lo que la industria de la galletita y pastas Gallo quieren y alguna otra recomendación valen. Y evitar periodos de estrés largos para recuperar las suprarrenales, entre otras cosas. De hecho el ayuno, a largo plazo, te puede causar esto (muchas veces de hipoglucemia que van acumulando cortisol hasta que el cuerpo ya no puede más produciendo lo). También intolerancias alimentarias y el resto de causas estresantes para el cuerpo como el deporte forzado etc. Al fin y al cabo la causa más común que provoca esto es la fatiga adrenal... No miréis procesos raros del glucógeno y ya, eso es mirar el dedo y no la luna.
> 
> ...




En mi caso, las hipoglucemias las he padecido desde hace más de 20 años aunque no han sido diarias.
Nunca me ha ocurrido en estado de ayuno, como podría ser por la mañana tras el ayuno nocturno. Siempre tras comer, y más a media mañana que a cualquier otra hora. Me tomaba para desayunar café con leche y azúcar, y alguna tostada con mermelada ( esto hace ya muchos años que lo dejé).

Suelo desayunar un café y una infusión tipo manzanilla, poleo menta, cola de caballo...
No desayuno café con mantequilla, pero tampoco veo donde estaría el error. 
Duermo muy bien y me despierta el reloj biológico unos 5 a 10 minutos antes que el despertador, y me levanto fresca y con energía hace ya un par de años que aprendí a seguir el ciclo circadiano de sueño. 

Estrés laboral sí tengo. Hoy en día es habitual.:´(


----------



## Dugongo (30 Nov 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Disiento: cortisol, adrenalina, noradrenalina, son hormonas relacionadas con el _fight-or-flight_, y de secrección pulsátil. Es decir, que lo normal es segregarlas de golpe en situaciones críticas, o en el caso del cortisol matutino, en un pulso diario que te despierta (de ahí que se recomiende tomar corticoides por la mañana, para alejarlos lo más posible del pulso natural de cortisol y evitar que el cuerpo inhiba la producción endógena por entender que no es necesaria).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sí, hablo de primera mano. Hace 7 años tenía el problema y a diferencia de la otra forera, llevo mucho más tiempo para comprobar lo que es una solución duradera y científica. Que me parece estupendo que le funcione la cetosis, no se me entienda mal. Pero es solo atajar parte del problema y es poco sostenible, especialmente siendo mujer. Cada uno hace lo que quiere, para eso es libre, faltaría más.

Pero vamos, que sigas con tus conjeturas y negando lo que o he dicho, a mí me da exactamente igual. Yo mi problema ya lo solucioné. A la segunda (el primer endocrino fue por la vía tradicional de hincharme a "hidratos lentos") ya me arreglé completamente. En mi caso había una intolerancia al gluten que yo ni sospechaba también implicada. Hay muchas cosas que desencadenan estos mecanismos sobre los que teorizas. Si no miras el caso de forma holística vas jodido. Por mucho mecanismo teórico de los tuyos que vayas atando con hilo.

Lo del café sí, es en caso de estar ya chungo. No generalizado. Hay personas que si no quieren caer, deberían evitarlo, hay genes y otros factores. Pero más que la prevención en estos, yo no digo que sea malo en general, salvo dependencia.

El deporte forzado es lo mismo que tú has llamado sostenido.

En fin... un saludo


----------



## OGULNIO (1 Dic 2016)

Buenos días, veo que existen dos posibles causas para la hipoglucemia.

Dugongo, mis hipoglucemias llevan años sin aparecer desde que bajé el nivel de carbohidratos, alguna vez aparecían de nuevo si tras desayunar hacía algún tipo de actividad más pesada, como senderismo (montaña) o entreno pesado (cardio o pesas), me notaba incluso visión borrosa, y temblores, he llegado aquí en un proceso lento de años. 

Actualmente mi dificultad es adelgazar (reducir % grasa), y sí, es hormonal, perimenopausia 49 años, las mujeres semos asín. Las calorías son la moneda energética, lo sé, pero he comprobado que el cuerpo decide la "rentabilidad" o "beneficio" que obtiene de ellas según preferencias o urgencias biológicas.

El café, intenté deshabituarme pero los dolores de cabeza fueron realmente insoportables, y lo que hice fue reducir cantidad diaria. 

Nunca me he hecho pruebas del nivel de cortisol. Ahí no puedo opinar.


----------



## Zoidberg (1 Dic 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> ...
> El café, intenté deshabituarme pero los dolores de cabeza fueron realmente insoportables, y lo que hice fue reducir cantidad diaria.
> ...



Es el síndrome de abstinencia típico de la cafeína. Yo dejé el café hace años (apenas tomaba tres al día) y, tras pasar una semana fatal en aquel momento, ahora tengo menos dolores de cabeza que nunca. Mereció la pena.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Dic 2016)

Dugongo dijo:


> Sí, hablo de primera mano. Hace 7 años tenía el problema y a diferencia de la otra forera, llevo mucho más tiempo para comprobar lo que es una solución duradera y científica. Que me parece estupendo que le funcione la cetosis, no se me entienda mal. Pero es solo atajar parte del problema y es poco sostenible, especialmente siendo mujer. Cada uno hace lo que quiere, para eso es libre, faltaría más.
> 
> Pero vamos, que sigas con tus conjeturas y negando lo que o he dicho, a mí me da exactamente igual. Yo mi problema ya lo solucioné. A la segunda (el primer endocrino fue por la vía tradicional de hincharme a "hidratos lentos") ya me arreglé completamente. En mi caso había una intolerancia al gluten que yo ni sospechaba también implicada. Hay muchas cosas que desencadenan estos mecanismos sobre los que teorizas. Si no miras el caso de forma holística vas jodido. Por mucho mecanismo teórico de los tuyos que vayas atando con hilo.



Ojo, no me entienda mal, que si me relee verá que acepto que pueda haber hipoglucemias reactivas causadas o empeoradas por fatiga adrenal, y que en su caso es perfectamente posible que su sistema regulador de la glucosa funcionara "casi" bien y cruzara el umbral de la hipoglucemia sólo cuando 
sus glándulas suprarrenales se cansaron de producir cortisol para paliar tanto las hipoglucemias como la inflamación derivada de las intolerancias. 

Pero, qué quiere que le diga, fatiga adrenal con veintipocos años... (la forera atestigua que cuenta con 49 y llevaba más de 20 años así)
...pues como que no lo veo

Como tampoco veo pasarse más de 20 años con fatiga adrenal sin morirse del asco, ni que pueda tener problemas de producción de cortisol si se despierta espontáneamente y descansada.

A lo que voy: usted dice que hay que mirar el caso de forma holística, y puedo hasta estar de acuerdo, pero no pierda de vista que eso también incluye considerar que un efecto puede no tener una única causa (ejemplo paradigmático el de la diabetes de tipo I y II, que tienen causas totalmente distintas), o que una solución puede serlo no porque ataque el problema raíz, sino porque empuja el problema por debajo del nivel en el que es apreciable.

Y en su caso, considere que el cortisol es una hormona reguladora de la glucosa "de emergencia", y que pese a que haya solucionado sus problemas de fatiga adrenal, lo cierto es que su cuerpo *no debería tener problemas para regular la glucosa pese a la falta de cortisol*, que el hecho de que usted necesite cortisol para evitar hipoglucemias es a su vez un síntoma de otro problema...

No se lo tome por lo personal: todos (yo incluido) tendemos a pensar que lo que les pasa a otros es como lo que nos ha pasado a nosotros, pero a iguales síntomas puede que no haya iguales causas, puede que lo que a nosotros nos ha funcionado no funcione a otros, e incluso puede que creamos que nos ha funcionado y en realidad sólo hemos encontrado la manera de tapar un problema más profundo.


----------



## Dugongo (1 Dic 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Buenos días, veo que existen dos posibles causas para la hipoglucemia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Probablemente partías de una cantidad de hidratos mucho mayor de la recomendable. Si no, no hubieras podido reducir tanto como para notarlo sin entrar en cetosis como estás ahora y llevas poco tiempo. Hay un gigantesco término medio entre esos dos mundos. Uno sano. Además, si los hidratos que redujiste son de los que pueden causarte problemas especialmente, ya hiciste un gran cambio. No impide que no hayas terminado de arreglarlo.

Lo del deporte es normal y cuadra totalmente con lo que decía. Es precisamente uno de los indicadores más claros. Me pasaba lo mismo. 

Y lo de engordar o adelgazar, está totalmente relacionado. Pero, sabes qué? Engordarás dentro de 6 meses. Te apuesto lo que quieras. Volverás exactamente a dónde partiste. O si no, te obsesionarás con la comida, con mantener tu cetosis, y tu vida social y personal será dependiente de eso.

Si quitarte el café al 100% te da ese efecto, tenlo claro...

Y ahora dime, qué crees que pasará si pruebas a salir de cetosis y mantienes vida sana. No deberías engordar, solo dejar de adelgazar. Verdad?. Haz la prueba, no sé si a ti fue a quien se lo dije. Tómate un vaso de leche normal (no sin lactosa), un par de rebanadas de pan de molde y una manzana o dos, crudas. Mide tu tripa antes y mídela las siguientes 48h. Después de esa comida puntual, come tu grasa y proteínas como quieras, incumple solo esa vez. ¿Qué puedes perder?


----------



## Monty (1 Dic 2016)

Ni cereales, ni galletas ni zumos: anuncios para niños que la OMS prohibiría | El Comidista EL PAÍS


----------



## lewis (1 Dic 2016)

Conversación de esta mañana:

- ¿Qué bien! Mi hijo ha adelgazado 2 kilos y está muy contento es que ahora hace 5 comidas al día y además desayuna cosa que antes no hacía. ::::::


----------



## Cormac (1 Dic 2016)

En cetosis no se entra por bajar los hidratos de carbono. Me explico: si tomabas 700 gramos de hidratos de carbono y lo bajas a 200 no entrarás en cetosis, sino simplemente habrás reducido los hidratos de carbono y si eres una persona que no los quemabas por ser sedentaria o el motivo que sea, lo notarás en el peso, ya que el exceso de hidratos que no quemes se te convertirá en grasa.
Para entrar en cetosis hay dos vías: una ayunando, que es la vía mas rápida y para mí menos recomendable y la otra disminuyendo los hidratos prácticamente a cero, o por debajo de 40 gramos aproximadamente. Es parte de un ciclo que han hecho los culturistas toda su vida, gente longeva como nadie (nótese la ironía)
Las tiras que venden en la farmacia no son fiables al 100%, ya que aun comiendo hidratos hay horas que te dan que tu cuerpo expulsa cetonas.


----------



## Musero (1 Dic 2016)

Yo he perdido 10 kilos en 3 meses, (sin estar gordo) solo dejando de comer postre y refrescos y controlandome un poco (pero sin pasame)
Mi madre ya está hasta preocupada cuando me ve, xD


----------



## Cormac (1 Dic 2016)

Musero dijo:


> Yo he perdido 10 kilos en 3 meses, (sin estar gordo) solo dejando de comer postre y refrescos y controlandome un poco (pero sin pasame)
> Mi madre ya está hasta preocupada cuando me ve, xD



Enhorabuena, aunque cuida con los efectos rebotes, cuando son muchos kilos en poco tiempo. 
Por concretar, qué comias de postre? Era fruta o dulces como natillas, flan, etc..?


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Dic 2016)

Hasta en El Intermedio están hablando ahora del tema del azúcar.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Dic 2016)

Que unos 200 minolles al año, se estima de recaudación.

Si sirve para concienciar a la gente...

Ahora, que suban el IRPF que pago más de impuestos especiales...


----------



## OGULNIO (2 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> En cetosis no se entra por bajar los hidratos de carbono. Me explico: si tomabas 700 gramos de hidratos de carbono y lo bajas a 200 no entrarás en cetosis, sino simplemente habrás reducido los hidratos de carbono y si eres una persona que no los quemabas por ser sedentaria o el motivo que sea, lo notarás en el peso, ya que el exceso de hidratos que no quemes se te convertirá en grasa.
> Para entrar en cetosis hay dos vías: una ayunando, que es la vía mas rápida y para mí menos recomendable y la otra disminuyendo los hidratos prácticamente a cero, o por debajo de 40 gramos aproximadamente. Es parte de un ciclo que han hecho los culturistas toda su vida, gente longeva como nadie (nótese la ironía)
> Las tiras que venden en la farmacia no son fiables al 100%, ya que aun comiendo hidratos hay horas que te dan que tu cuerpo expulsa cetonas.




Cierto. 
En el pasado nunca he comido un "exceso" de carbohidratos, me explico: nunca me han gustado los pasteles, dulces, ni bebidas azucaradas.
Evidentemente comía pan y fruta, vasos de leche con Nesquik (azúcar), pasta, legumbres, patata. 

Comprendo que esa cantidad es excesiva, y pasé a evitar los almidones.
Luego reduje fruta y lácteos. No fue suficiente. ¿la solución definitiva ?

Es la cuarta vez que intento conseguir la cetosis plena, flexibilidad metabólica. El pasado martes entré en la séptima semana, ayer por primera vez no sentí apetito en todo el día, todavía no he conseguido mi objetivo, que es usar la grasa como fuente de energía. 

Lo que tengo claro es que es una característica HIPER-INDIVIDUAL la tolerancia a los carbohidratos. En mi caso, voy comprobando que mi metabolismo es muy rígido, un sugar burner extremo. :rolleye:

Añado: Los hidratos que estoy consumiento rondan entre 10 a 15 gramos. No más. Provienen de vegetales hoja verde, brocoli, espárragos y setas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (2 Dic 2016)

Musero dijo:


> Yo he perdido 10 kilos en 3 meses, (sin estar gordo) solo dejando de comer postre y refrescos y controlandome un poco (pero sin pasame)
> Mi madre ya está hasta preocupada cuando me ve, xD



:: 10 kilos en tres meses,,, madre mía. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Dic 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Cierto.
> En el pasado nunca he comido un "exceso" de carbohidratos, me explico: nunca me han gustado los pasteles, dulces, ni bebidas azucaradas.
> Evidentemente comía pan y fruta, vasos de leche con Nesquik (azúcar), pasta, legumbres, patata.
> 
> ...



Supongo (por suponer) que te habrás quitado de precocinados, carnes envasadas, "burguer meat", embutidos no artesanales, "fiambres" baratunos y en general todo lo que no sea fresco/artesanal...

...digo, porque si no, la industria alimentaria te está metiendo goles a pares con los "aditivos y conservantes".

Es dificilísimo encontrar un jamón envasado al vacío que no lleve dextrosa (=azúcar), sacarosa y su puta madre.

Casi más dificil es encontrar "carne" picada de esas de bandeja que no incluya al menos un 5 o un 10% de fécula para abaratar.

Chorizos y salchichones los rellenan con harinas para ahorrar carne

Cualquier plato precocinado, tres cuartas de lo mismo.


----------



## sada (2 Dic 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Supongo (por suponer) que te habrás quitado de precocinados, carnes envasadas, "burguer meat", embutidos no artesanales, "fiambres" baratunos y en general todo lo que no sea fresco/artesanal...
> 
> ...digo, porque si no, la industria alimentaria te está metiendo goles a pares con los "aditivos y conservantes".
> 
> ...



el gobierno debería meter mano a todo eso, un producto con mierdas: sanción al canto. 

En Galicia hay una fábrica que no se si la conocéis, (se encuentran en Eroski) 
Cremas de verduras sin patata ni lactosa. la de calabaza está buenísma bueno todas.
Verduras, 73% (calabaza, puerro, cebolla, zanahoria y nabo)
Agua, 25% Aceite de oliva extra virgen, 2% Sal Pimienta blanca

Luego tienen estos purés de futa con ingredientes 100% naturales.	
PURES DE FRUTA

todo un descubrimiento


----------



## Rauxa (2 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Me acaba de pasar la noticia un amigo que no se cree nada de lo que le digo. Me pasa la noticia de este panfleto del ibex como la gran cosa americana, así que le digo que leo abstracts de pubmed y se me queda como :, lo del dedo y la luna de siempre, en fin, que sí que la gente se guía por estos desgraciados y así nos va, cada vez más obesidad y diabetes infantil y cada vez más multimillonarios a costa de los tonticos.
> 
> Os pongo el enlace con la noticia entera por si Rauxa quiere leerlo y deleitarnos con sus apreciaciones para que nos hagamos unas risas:
> 
> Exactamente lo contrario a la




Smiling Jack ya lo ha resumido muy bien.

Esto ya se trata de intentar cambiar los prejuicios que cada uno se pone.
Cuando uno cree que la Paleo es alta en protes, ya no le harás cambiar de parecer. 
Es como si yo dijera que el veganismo tiene que ser por narices una dieta alta en hidratos. De hecho se puede ser vegano haciendo una dieta alta en grasas. Es más, hay paleos veganos.

Y con esta manía de poner nombres a las cosas, el concepto "paleo" mucha gente se lo ha cogido con papel de fumar. 

Lo de las dietas altas en proteinas si son o no nocivas para los riñones siempre me ha hecho mucha gracias.

Qué es dieta alta en protes? Quien determina el %? Nos dicen un 15%. En general. Es igual la carne roja, blanca, pescado, huevo...

La ciencia lo único que ha determinado es que si ya hay patología previa de riñones, no es aconsejable más de un 15% de protes. Para gente sana, no se ha visto problemas ni con un 20% ni con un 50% de protes.

Aprovecho para volver a recomendar el libro de Luis Jimenez: "Lo que dice la ciencia sobre adelgazar, dietas y salud".
Desmenuza los mantras y mitos de la nutrición, con estudios, datos..de las últimas décadas. Fácil de leer y muy clarificador.

La carne produce cancer??? Pues le dedica un capítulo a ello.
A lo mejor lo encontráis farragoso, llenos de citas y de estudios científicos, pero vale mucho la pena.

Amazon.es:Opiniones de clientes: Lo que dice la ciencia sobre dietas, alimentación y salud

Y cuenta 3 euros.


----------



## izurruna (2 Dic 2016)

Podéis comentar esto? Me interesa conocer vuestra opinión... 

Resistencia a la insulina: una adaptación para sobrevivir - Salud Estratégica


----------



## Rauxa (2 Dic 2016)

izurruna dijo:


> Podéis comentar esto? Me interesa conocer vuestra opinión...
> 
> Resistencia a la insulina: una adaptación para sobrevivir - Salud Estratégica



Después me lo leo.

Hay un libro: "El mono obeso" de Campillo, en el que cuenta que el gen ahorrador fue lo que nos permitió evolucionar.
Cuando bajamos de los árboles sufrimos una época de :
- Períodos de carencia con períodos de abundancia.

Por eso bajamos de los árboles, pq había pocos frutos y tuvimos que empezar con las raíces y carroña.

Y dentro de este contexto de carencia y abundancia, el ser humano sobrevivió gracias al gen ahorrador. Evolucionamos de tal forma que pese a no comer durante varios días podíamos sobrevivir gracias a la capacidad de almacenar grasa. Cosa que no hacía falta antes.

Y ahora, que estamos en época de abundancia (al menos en el primer mundo), continuamos con nuestro gen ahorrador.

En otras palabras, según Campillo, no deberíamos ver la resistencia a la insulina como una enfermedad o como un trastorno a nuestra fisiología (de hecho habla de todo el síndrome metabólico), sino como a una característica que nos permtió evolucionar en su momento.
El problema es, como digo, que la sociedad ha evolucionado tanto que tenemos a nuestro alcance cualquier mierda en forma de comida y nuestro cuerpo funciona en un 99,5% igual que hace 2 millones de años.

Es simplemente ser consciente de como somos y como funcionamos. Y a partir de ahí actuar. Pero en un contexto como el actual, es difícil hacerlo bien.

Hace 100.000 o 200.000 años no había problema. Sólo había comida no procesada.


----------



## OGULNIO (3 Dic 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Supongo (por suponer) que te habrás quitado de precocinados, carnes envasadas, "burguer meat", embutidos no artesanales, "fiambres" baratunos y en general todo lo que no sea fresco/artesanal...
> 
> ...digo, porque si no, la industria alimentaria te está metiendo goles a pares con los "aditivos y conservantes".
> 
> ...



Nunca me ha gustado la comida procesada. Y en la búsqueda de alimentos sin aditivos, las charcuterías son un mar de frustraciones, todo lleva dextrosas o el nombre que se les haya ocurrido y almidones en sus diferentes denominaciones.

No como preparados de carne picada, hamburguesas ni nada...solo la pieza de carne bien identificada.

No puedo evitar comer algo que haya pasado por fábrica, pero no supera un 5% de lo que consumo.

Esta mañana he desayunado un muslito de pollo que sobró de ayer con hojas de cogollo de lechuga y un americano descafeinado. Aquí el café sí es procesado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Dic 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Cierto.
> En el pasado nunca he comido un "exceso" de carbohidratos, me explico: nunca me han gustado los pasteles, dulces, ni bebidas azucaradas.
> Evidentemente comía pan y fruta, vasos de leche con Nesquik (azúcar), pasta, legumbres, patata.
> 
> ...



Supongo que cada metabolismo es un mundo y en casos extremos no queda mas remedio que recurrir a la cetosis.

Solo puntualizo que antes de llegar a eso suele ser suficiente cambiar el tipo de hidrato y no eliminarlo de la dieta. Ni se parece el hidrato de un bollo al de una almendra p.e. en su efecto insulinico.

Si eliminais hidratos como un macro en general eliminais muchos micronutrientes que acompañan a los mismos.

Yo no bajaba de 100 gr en mi ingesta cuando perdi los 15 kg. El problema no son los hidratos sino los refinados.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2016)

Otra más.
El origen del parkinson podría estar en el intestino.

Ya hace años que el intestino es conocido como el segundo cerebro. Si no está bien, si no está sano, tendremos muchas posibilidades de enfermar.
Para mi, toda enfermedad degenerativa, tiene un origen intestinal producida por una mala alimentación.

El origen del párkinson puede estar en el intestino / Noticias / SINC


----------



## sada (3 Dic 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Tras experimentar una temporada, definitivamente el ayuno 16/8 no es para mí. Me ralentizaba, cuando no me paralizaba directamente, la pérdida de grasa. A pesar de todo lo que leí, a pesar de hacer ejercicio de fuerza en ayunas, a pesar de comer correctamente.
> 
> He vuelto a desayunar, alternando días de dos huevos fritos con días de tazón de avena+cacao puro+canela+leche, y he vuelto a bajar grasa muy poco a poco, pero más deprisa que con el ayuno.



Como haces la avena.
..?


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (3 Dic 2016)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Esta mañana he desayunado un muslito de pollo que sobró de ayer con hojas de cogollo de lechuga y un americano descafeinado. *Aquí el café sí es procesado*.



El café tiene que ser "natural" y no "mezcla". Para ir bien te lo tendrías que moler tú misma. 

El mezcla lleva azúcar a saco para tostarlo aunque no lo ponga en la etiqueta. 

Y los cafés de máquina o de cápsulas también llevan azúcar a saco para que emulsionen más rápido. ::::

Hoy en día, donde menos te lo esperas, te meten hidratos por todos lados.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2016 at 16:55 ----------




izurruna dijo:


> Podéis comentar esto? Me interesa conocer vuestra opinión...
> 
> Resistencia a la insulina: una adaptación para sobrevivir - Salud Estratégica



Para empezar: 

_Hay registros de multitud de culturas tradicionales que subsistían con una dieta muy alta en carbohidratos y no presentaban ningún problema de resistencia a la insulina, obesidad o problemas cardíacos:

Kitavans (69% de sus calorías de carbohidratos)
Indios Pima (70% )
Okinawans (85%)
Tukisenta y Ewe (90%)…etc._

Estos grupos poblacionales no tienen nada que ver con la población caucásica que se alimenta a base de procesados y es sedentaria 365 días al año, 24h al día. 

Sus carbohidratos, por mucha cantidad que toman, no son nada comparables al jarabe de alta fructosa que le meten a todo.

Y para acabar te dice que no hagas una dieta cetogénica pero que una paleo/low carb está bien... :: 

Y cada cuerpo es un mundo. Mi pareja y yo llevamos ya más de 3 años en dieta cetogénica que a veces nos saltamos por compromisos sociales, fiestas navideñas, etc., y no podemos estar más contentos con los resultados. Ella ha solucionado su problema de resistencia a la insulina y SOP, y yo he pasado de cuerpoescombro a estar mínimamente fibrado. Las analíticas de libro.


----------



## sada (3 Dic 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> La dejo en remojo la noche anterior en agua templada, por la mañana la escurro, añado cacao puro, leche entera y canela. A veces un pelin de stevia pura



Ósea los copos de avena los pongo en agua templada la noche anterior. Ok 
Y eso no sube la insulina ¿


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> _Hay registros de multitud de culturas tradicionales que subsistían con una dieta muy alta en carbohidratos y no presentaban ningún problema de resistencia a la insulina, obesidad o problemas cardíacos:
> 
> Kitavans (69% de sus calorías de carbohidratos)
> Indios Pima (70% )
> ...



se te ha olvidado comentar que en esas culturas con dietas altas en carbohidratos todo cristo, hiciera mucho o poco ejercicio comía la misma dieta, con más o menos calorías.

EL truco es que no pasaban de una cantidad de grasas (en torno al 20%).

Veremos los cetogénicos si duran lo mismo que lo que duraban las culturas con dietas similares.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Dic 2016)

Dios, Sada, tu obsesión por la comida es más fuerte que la mía por Bobby Fischer: también hay nietzsches por el mundo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> se te ha olvidado comentar que en esas culturas con dietas altas en carbohidratos todo cristo, hiciera mucho o poco ejercicio comía la misma dieta, con más o menos calorías.
> 
> EL truco es que no pasaban de una cantidad de grasas (en torno al 20%).
> 
> Veremos los cetogénicos si duran lo mismo que lo que duraban las culturas con dietas similares.



Hola Sugus cuanto tiempo

El truco es que no sabian ni lo que era el pan de molde, el azucar blanca ni un puto procesado.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> se te ha olvidado comentar que en esas culturas con dietas altas en carbohidratos todo cristo, hiciera mucho o poco ejercicio comía la misma dieta, con más o menos calorías.
> 
> EL truco es que no pasaban de una cantidad de grasas (en torno al 20%).
> 
> Veremos los cetogénicos si duran lo mismo que lo que duraban las culturas con dietas similares.



No.
El truco está en que comen pocas veces y no comen procesados.

También podrías hablar de las culturas con dietas altas en protes y grasas animales (esquimales) y que son longevas y sanas.
Y el truco continua siendo el mismo: comen pocas veces al día y no comen procesados.

Y tb podría hablar de mi abuelo de 93 años que aún conduce coche y va erguido como un chavalín de 15 años. Y el truco continua siendo el mismo. El pobre hombre solo come lo que cultiva en su huerto (frutas y verduras) y carne buena (que para eso tenemos una carnicería en la familia). Y no le hables del bocadillo de media mañana, ni de los macarrones ni de los yogures danone porque te los estampa contra la pared.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> *Tras experimentar una temporada, definitivamente el ayuno 16/8 no es para mí. Me ralentizaba, cuando no me paralizaba directamente, la pérdida de grasa. A pesar de todo lo que leí, a pesar de hacer ejercicio de fuerza en ayunas, a pesar de comer correctamente.
> 
> He vuelto a desayunar, alternando días de dos huevos fritos con días de tazón de avena+cacao puro+canela+leche, y he vuelto a bajar grasa muy poco a poco, pero más deprisa que con el ayuno.*



Es que es totalmente imposible entrenar en ayunas en el rango de Fuerza Máxima (1-3 repeticiones) por mucho que se empeñen algunos. En ese tipo de entrenamiento se precisa mucha potencia y explosividad para levantar la barra que es precisamente lo que más se pierde entrenando en ayunas o sin carbos. Vamos, yo por lo menos no recomiendo a nadie que se ponga en ayunas con un peso del 85-100% de su RM porque la lesion que le puede acarrear eso puede ser de aupa.

En el Rango de Fuerza-Potencia-Velocidad-Hipertrofia (4-6 repeticiones) tampoco se lo recomiendo a nadie hacerlo en ayunas pero si conozco alguno que es capaz de hacerlo (yo no) En los rangos de Hipertrofia (8-12) o de Resistencia (15 o +) si es bastante más sencillo hacerlo en ayunas ya que la potencia y explosividad no es tan necesaria.

Que es lo que estoy haciendo yo después de probar esto del 16/8 pues muy sencillo, no complicarme la vida. Cuando no entreno o hago uno de descarga lo suelo hacer el ayuno porque aguanto sin problemas el no comer y cuando el entreno programado es intenso pues hago un 12/12 o si por circunstancias no puedo hacer ayuno pues no pasa nada. En resumen lo adecuo a mi actividad y a mis horarios y ya está, sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que es totalmente imposible entrenar en ayunas en el rango de Fuerza Máxima (1-3 repeticiones) por mucho que se empeñen algunos. En ese tipo de entrenamiento se precisa mucha potencia y explosividad para levantar la barra que es precisamente lo que más se pierde entrenando en ayunas o sin carbos. Vamos, yo por lo menos no recomiendo a nadie que se ponga en ayunas con un peso del 85-100% de su RM porque la lesion que le puede acarrear eso puede ser de aupa.
> 
> En el Rango de Fuerza-Potencia-Velocidad-Hipertrofia (4-6 repeticiones) tampoco se lo recomiendo a nadie hacerlo en ayunas pero si conozco alguno que es capaz de hacerlo (yo no) En los rangos de Hipertrofia (8-12) o de Resistencia (15 o +) si es bastante más sencillo hacerlo en ayunas ya que la potencia y explosividad no es tan necesaria.
> 
> ...



en que facultad dices que te licenciaste?

Llevo años entrenando fuerza máxima y SIEMPRE en ayunas.

Que a lo mejor en lugar de levantar 80 kgs levanto 78, bueno y?

Si hago un ejercicio de 3 repeticiones máximas, pues 3 repeticiones máximas. Hago lo máximo que dé de sí mi organismo en ese momento, independientemente de si hago mi record o no. No busco hacer record en cada entreno, sino en hacer lo MAXIMO QUE PUEDO EN ESE MOMENTO Y EN ESAS CONDICIONES.

Obviamente no se entrena igual a primera hora de la mañana que a primera de la tarde. No se entrena igual cuando después tienes un exament importante o cuando sabes que en un par de horas, te estarás tirando una jamelga. 

Creo que confundes los conceptos básicos del entrenamiento. bueno, creo no. Lo aseguro.

Por cierto, en qué facultad de licenciaste?


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Dic 2016)

una diferencia de dos kg en tu "máximo" significa que 80 no es ni el 70% de tu RPM, rauxa.

No tienes ni idea de lo que es hacer 1 repetición máxima.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> una diferencia de dos kg en tu "máximo" significa que 80 no es ni el 70% de tu RPM, rauxa.
> 
> No tienes ni idea de lo que es hacer 1 repetición máxima.



Yo hago 3 repeticiones máximas, por ejemplo, en función de mi capacidad en ese momento.Hay un factor volitivo que puede hacer variar un 20% tu marca. Y que no depende de la alimentación.
Pero como digo no busco trabajar haciendo mis RM en función de mi record.

Como tp lo hace Zapatitos. Imaginemos que su RM en press banca es de 80 kg (como yo). Y nunca entrena en ayunas. O sea, lo contrario que mi caso. El hecho de que teoricamente vaya más nutrido que yo, hará que siempre pueda hacer 1RM en 80 kgs? Y que yo no pueda???
A lo mejor ese día no está fino, tiene la cabeza en otra parte, no está animado, está cabreado por un tema de trabajo... por lo que sea. Y su rendimiento no es el máximo. Y a lo mejor puede trabajar sólo con 78 kgs.
Él me está diciendo que por el simple hecho de ir yo en ayunas, NUNCA voy a poder rendir bien en 1RM. Y eso es falso.

Mal si lo que quiere es rendir a nivel deportivo y participar en unos JJOO, donde se exige el máximo rendimiento y por tanto levantar siempre 80kg, cuando trabajo 1RM, pero bien si esos 78 kg realmente es lo máximo que podía levantar en ese momento. Que es de lo que se trataba: Levantar el máximo peso que se pueda en una sola repetición. Una dia levantarás los 80kg, otro día 78 y otro día 79, en función de como te digo, de varias variables. 
Pero el concepto está ahí: hacer lo máximo que se pueda en esas circunstancias.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *en que facultad dices que te licenciaste?
> 
> Llevo años entrenando fuerza máxima y SIEMPRE en ayunas.
> 
> ...



Antes lo digo y antes aparece Don Entrenador Personal amiguito de Guardiola a decir que él es capaz de hacer lo que nadie hace y por tanto desafía a la naturaleza humana.

En tu facultad no me gradué desde luego, gracias sean dadas a Dios porque vaya tela ::

Si no sabes lo que es el entrenamiento de Fuerza Máxima o no te lo explicaron tus amiguitos Guardiola y Mourinho en sus charlas-coloquios no es mi problema ni el de nadie sino tuyo. 

Tú no entrenas Fuerza Máxima, tú lo que haces es un entreno de pocas repeticiones que con tu ego de superentrenador personal multitutilitis te crees que estás haciendo Fuerza Máxima pero no tiene nada que ver y dudo muchísimo que con eso que haces consigas avances en tu RM eso no me lo creo ni borracho, cualquier persona que necesitara para su deporte Fuerza Máxima como un power e hiciera lo que haces tú no se comería ni los mocos, punto y final.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Antes lo digo y antes aparece Don Entrenador Personal amiguito de Guardiola a decir que él es capaz de hacer lo que nadie hace y por tanto desafía a la naturaleza humana.
> 
> En tu facultad no me gradué desde luego, gracias sean dadas a Dios porque vaya tela ::
> 
> ...



Ea, la rabia se te come por dentro amigo.
Bon vent!


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *una diferencia de dos kg en tu "máximo" significa que 80 no es ni el 70% de tu RPM, rauxa.
> 
> No tienes ni idea de lo que es hacer 1 repetición máxima.*



Mira que me jode muchísimo personalmente darte la razón en algo, pero la verdad es la verdad la diga Agamenón, su porquero o en este caso Sugus.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Dic 2016)

joder rauxa, estás usando un truco lingüístico. En ayunas o con el glucógeno en mínimos yo no levantaría 100 kg 15 repes, sino que a lo mejor no puedo hacer 15 ni con 70 kg. Luego la pérdida de fuerza, al rango de repeticiones que quieras, va a ser enorme.

De la misma manera que no verás a ninguna (que yo haya visto) persona que entrene fuerza mejorando fuerza a largo plazo sin tomar una cantidad de proteína suficiente (así sea vegano o carnívoro, natural o ciclado), no verás a ninguno de esos mejorando sin toar suficientes carbohidratos (de hecho un ganador es una mezcla de proteínas y carbohidratos).

Y aquí no sirve marear la perdiz con que si a partir de cierto km el cuerpo usa grasas y demás (y aún así no ves maratonianos competitivos sin comer su 70% de carbos), la explosividad se alimenta exclusivamente del glucógeno y de algunos aminoácidos.

No hay más.

No parece que hayas entrenado fuerza en serio en tu vida. Solamente el "máximos" del momento, que puede ser la mitad de tu fuerza real con las reservas de glucógeno al máximo. A largo plazo perderás tu fuerza máxima real. A mí me pasó algo similar.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Ea, la rabia se te come por dentro amigo.
> Bon vent!*



Te equivocas, simplemente te digo que tú corroboras la teoría que muchos que hemos pasado a lo largo de nuestra vida por más de un gimnasio de musculación, que los monitores y EP sabeis muchísimo sobre sacaros títulos (que cualquiera se los puede sacar pagando por ellos) pero nada sobre la práctica de lo que es realmente el entreno verdadero de fuerza, potencia, velocidad y/o musculación 

Saludos.


----------



## Ragnar (4 Dic 2016)

yo llevo toda mi vida yendo al gimnasio en "ayunas" y nunca me ha pasado nada, y he dado siempre el máximo, tanto antes que me alimentaba mal a base de harinas y procesados, como ahora que los he excluido de mi dieta (6 meses)

y cuando digo ayunas es 5-6 horas sin comer nada (desde las 14 hasta las 19-20), es decir nunca he comido nada tipo pre-entreno

y no he notado ningún cambio respecto a los esfuerzos que puedo hacer o no, sigo entrenándome igual, mejorando mis marcas poco a poco, como de costumbre y ya

la única diferencia ha sido que puedo comer 1 o 2 veces al día, cuando antes tenia que hacer 3 o 4 (desayuno, comida, merienda-cena después de entrenar y luego re-cenar de nuevo)

ahora lo que hago es comer a las 14 y cenar a las 22, hay días que no tengo ni hambre a las 22... (muchos días comiendo casi 4000 calorias, cuando antes era impensable)

llevaba 3 años en el gimnasio pesando 93 kilos y no bajaba el peso ni un puto gramo
desde que deje las harinas he bajado 10 kilos, estoy en 83kg, bastante estables ya no bajo más :: y cuando algún día como algo que no debo subo 1-2 kilos para luego a los 2 días volver a esos diabólicos 83 :rolleye:

y si, el porcentaje de grasa ha bajado un 4% según la maquina, he perdido 7 cm de cintura y 4 de cadera

llevo un excel con mis medidas y me mido cada 15 días para ver la evolución no solo en el peso

también he perdido 1 cm de biceps, 1 cm de gemelo, 2 cm de muslo, pero se me nota mucho más y me parecen mejor desarrollados ahora que antes... no se si es que podía haber grasa hay acumulada o he perdido musculo, pero es extraño


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Yo hago 3 repeticiones máximas, por ejemplo, en función de mi capacidad en ese momento.Hay un factor volitivo que puede hacer variar un 20% tu marca. Y que no depende de la alimentación.
> Pero como digo no busco trabajar haciendo mis RM en función de mi record.
> 
> Como tp lo hace Zapatitos. Imaginemos que su RM en press banca es de 80 kg (como yo). Y nunca entrena en ayunas. O sea, lo contrario que mi caso. El hecho de que teoricamente vaya más nutrido que yo, hará que siempre pueda hacer 1RM en 80 kgs? Y que yo no pueda???
> ...



Lo dicho ni idea de lo que es entrenar la Fuerza Máxima, te tienes que reir por no llorar :XX::XX::XX:

Lo primero, cuando entrenas Fuerza Máxima es para subir tu marca en la Fuerza Máxima (en una sola repetición) y no para definir, ganar músculo, potencia, velocidad, resistencia, etc etc. Para eso hay mejores opciones que ese tipo de entreno, yo creo que hasta ahí está bastante claro.

Por ejemplo, una forma muy básica de entrenar Fuerza Máxima (si eres muy principiante):

- Calculas tu RM (porque como es obvio si no sabes tu RM no podrás calcular los porcentajes de cada serie y por tanto irás a ciegas y no sabrás si estás entrenando en los rangos correctos o no)

- Bajas por ejemplo las cargas un 20% y comienzas a trabajar desde ahí. Por ejemplo, tienes una RM de 100 en Press de Banca pues haces por ejemplo el día que entrenas Banca haces más o menos así:

- 1x10 (Solo con la Barra) - 1x8 (12 Kg) - 1x6 (25 Kg) - 1x5 (30 Kg) - 1x4 (37.5 Kg) - 1x3 (43 Kg) - 1x2 (50 Kg) - 3-5x5-3 (68-72) - 1x1 (80)

Metes algo para los músculos accesorios del press de banca (hombro-triceps) como press militar y fondos en un rango de 6-12 repeticiones y listo.

Cada semana vas aumentando un tanto por ciento hasta las 6-8-12 semanas (según gustos y nivel) que intentas batir tu RM.

Vuelves a descargar y otra vez para arriba. Obviamente esto solo funciona en gente principiante, para gente avanzada hacen falta otras técnicas.

Y te vuelvo a repetir que tú no entrenas Fuerza Máxima en ayunas, lo que estás haciendo es simplemente pocas repeticiones en ayunas que no es lo mismo ni de lejos.

Esto me lo enseñaron en la facultad de la vida.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2016 at 19:07 ----------




Ragnar dijo:


> *yo llevo toda mi vida yendo al gimnasio en "ayunas" y nunca me ha pasado nada, y he dado siempre el máximo, tanto antes que me alimentaba mal a base de harinas y procesados, como ahora que los he excluido de mi dieta (6 meses)
> 
> y cuando digo ayunas es 5-6 horas sin comer nada (desde las 14 hasta las 19-20), es decir nunca he comido nada tipo pre-entreno
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver (tú entrenas Fuerza Máxima o Hipertrofia o que entrenas?

¿Eres capaz de hacer movimientos como la sentadilla, power clean, peso muerto, Press Militar etc con la explosividad y potencia idónea y con un peso cercano al máximo completamente en ayunas en un rango de 1 a 3 repeticiones?

Mira que llevo más de 25 años entrenando casi siempre Fuerza Máxima, Potencia y Velocidad y jamás he podido hacer eso y jamás he visto a los de mi alrededor hacerlo. La verdad es que en Internet veo a la gente haciendo cosas que después en la vida real por mucho que las busco jamás las veo ::

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Dic 2016)

ragnar, ayunas no es desde la última comida, yo también entreno en "ayunas" (dos o tres horas después de la última comida), significa entrenar nada más levantarse de la cama sin desayunar, eso son mínimo ocho horas sin comer.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Dic 2016)

En serio ¿por qué no abrís un hilo de entrenamiento?


----------



## zapatitos (5 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En serio ¿por qué no abrís un hilo de entrenamiento?*



Cuando en este hilo se aseguran barbaridades como que un señor haciendo ayuno está entrenando la Fuerza Máxima yo tengo que decir que eso es literalmente mentira, que se lo está sacando de la manga ancha y que a nadie se le ocurra hacerle caso porque probablemente acabará mal. No me voy a callar cuando se juega con la salud física de las personas de esa manera.

Si no te gusta que lo haga y sin acritud y sin ánimo de ofenderte ni parecer borde ni muchísimo menos (que no es mi intención) pues es bastante fácil, está la opción de ignore y ya está solucionado.

Saludos.


----------



## merkawoman (5 Dic 2016)

Yo entiendo que para tener una vision integral hay que abarcar tanto nutricion como entreno.

Lo que me gustaria es que zapatitos concretase cuales son los riesgos a que nos exponemos los que entrenamos en ayunas.

Lo de "acabar mal" no se si se refiere a que un dia puedes quedarte tieso o bien a una degradacion mas progresiva.ienso:


----------



## Funciovago (5 Dic 2016)




----------



## Dekalogo10 (5 Dic 2016)

La solucion definitiva es muy antigua, y consiste en comer un poco menos. De todo, pero un poco menos. 
A mi me pasa. Cuando como algo menos y hago ejercicio fisico regularmente, me pongo en mi peso normal. Si dejo el segundo y sigo con el primero, aumento de peso y me vuelvo mas fofo. 
Claro, logico, pero cuesta, eh?. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lewis (5 Dic 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> La solucion definitiva es muy antigua, y consiste en comer un poco menos. De todo, pero un poco menos.
> A mi me pasa. Cuando como algo menos y hago ejercicio fisico regularmente, me pongo en mi peso normal. Si dejo el segundo y sigo con el primero, aumento de peso y me vuelvo mas fofo.
> Claro, logico, pero cuesta, eh?.
> 
> ...



A ver como el doble y muchas grasas saludables y he perdido 6 kilos ( analíticas mejores), dejen de decir paridas y lean el hilo.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Dic 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> La solucion definitiva es muy antigua, y consiste en comer un poco menos. De todo, pero un poco menos.
> A mi me pasa. Cuando como algo menos y hago ejercicio fisico regularmente, me pongo en mi peso normal. Si dejo el segundo y sigo con el primero, aumento de peso y me vuelvo mas fofo.
> Claro, logico, pero cuesta, eh?.
> 
> ...




Pues es precisamente la que no funciona.
Si usted come menos, quemará menos. 
Eso le puede servir al principio pero al cabo de poco verá como se estanca y gana peso, pese a comer poco, hasta que termine usted en "tumba metabólica".
Precisamente una parte de la epidemia de obesidad es culpa de las dietas hipocalóricas.

Repetimos lo que llevamos diciendo 3000 posts atrás:
- El tema del sobrepeso no es una cuestión de balance calórico, sino una cuestión hormonal.

Usted coma poco, cuente calorías, y dentro de unos añitos nos cuenta los problemas que eso le ha generado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Dic 2016)

lewis dijo:


> A ver como el doble y muchas grasas saludables y he perdido 6 kilos ( analíticas mejores), dejen de decir paridas y lean el hilo.



Los de comer un poquito de todo ya me matan::


----------



## zapatitos (5 Dic 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> *Yo entiendo que para tener una vision integral hay que abarcar tanto nutricion como entreno.
> 
> Lo que me gustaria es que zapatitos concretase cuales son los riesgos a que nos exponemos los que entrenamos en ayunas.
> 
> Lo de "acabar mal" no se si se refiere a que un dia puedes quedarte tieso o bien a una degradacion mas progresiva.* ienso:



Entrenando en ayunas no te va a suceder absolutamente nada siempre que respetes sobre todo una regla básica que es basicamente no entrenar nunca a una alta intensidad sobrepasando el umbral donde tu cuerpo de una forma brusca demanda mayoritariamente glucosa por vía anaeróbica.

Que es lo que le sucede a Rauxa y también me sucede a mí y a otros, que por años de práctica deportiva ese umbral lo tenemos bastante más alto que la gente "normal" y por tanto podemos hacer entrenamiento aparentemente intensos sin sobrepasarlo. En pocas palabras que podemos entrenar a una intensidad más alta de lo normal sin sobrepasar ese umbral y por tanto sin que nuestro organismo demande glucosa.

De esa forma si puedes perfectamente entrenar en ayunas sin problemas y yo lo hago en entrenos de descarga donde no necesito mucha energía, por ejemplo si pienso ir a correr 6-8 kilómetros a un ritmo de alrededor de poco menos de 5 minutos no tengo problemas en hacerlo en ayunas. Sin embargo si tengo previsto hacer series de un minuto al 60% y otro minuto al 85-90% durante 20-25 minutos tengo que comer algo antes porque si no lo hago no voy a ser capaz de terminar ese entreno en los parámetros estipulado y si me empeño a pesar de todo en hacerlo lo único que voy a conseguir es que probablemente me de un pajarón o algo peor.

Practicando Fueza Máxima puede ser todavía peor porque perder toda la potencia y explosividad en medio de una serie pesada o sufrir un vahido, hipoglucemia, etc etc etc con el 80-100% de tu RM en una serie de por ejemplo sentadillas profundas es una experiencia que no se la deseo ni a mi peor enemigo. Hay que ser muy inconscientes para hacer eso y muy inconsciente o muy mala persona para aconsejar a la gente que haga cosas así en ayunas ::

Que es lo que hará Rauxa, que por sus años de entreno tendrá su umbral en el 80% e incluso por encima y hace entrenos en ayunas rozando ese umbral pero sin llegar a sobrepasarlo normalmente. Y él aquí nos lo quiere vender como que está entrenando al máximo. Por supuesto que de esa manera puede entrenar perfectamente en ayunas. Y yo me levanto en ayunas y me pongo a entrenar con una intensidad del 70-75% y lo hago sin ningún problema.

¿Cuando viene el problema? Cuando intento hacer series de sprints en un tiempo estipulado, cuando hago un ciclo de hipertrofia utilizando el sistema H/D 4-1-4, etc etc etc.

Ahora por ejemplo estaba probando el ayuno intermitente 16/8 mientras estaba haciendo una rutina 5-3-1 de Powerlifting y literalmente me he cagado en las bragas ni más ni menos, imposible para mí seguir las series y los pesos estipulados porque en la fase donde hay que imprimir la explosividad al movimiento me quedo literalmente clavado con el peso con el consiguiente riesgo de lesión, además cuando dejaba la barra me sentía como ligeramente mareado. Sin embargo comiendo algo antes del entreno eso no me sucede jamás y cumplo lo estipulado siempre sin problemas.

Eso es así se ponga el maestro Rauxa como se ponga.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2016 at 15:36 ----------




Dekalogo10 dijo:


> *La solucion definitiva es muy antigua, y consiste en comer un poco menos. De todo, pero un poco menos.
> A mi me pasa. Cuando como algo menos y hago ejercicio fisico regularmente, me pongo en mi peso normal. Si dejo el segundo y sigo con el primero, aumento de peso y me vuelvo mas fofo.
> Claro, logico, pero cuesta, eh?.
> 
> ...



La solución definitiva no se si será muy antigua o muy actual pero es facilísima. Consiste ni más ni menos no en comer menos sino en *COMER MEJOR*

Es algo muy lógico pero cuesta mucho dejar de comer porquerías, azúcares, procesados, enlatados, pan, bollería y similares y ponerse a comer regularmente verduras, carne, pescado, huevos, frutos secos y algo de fruta y carbohidratos "buenos" como las patatas, arroz, copos de avena en momentos puntuales en que los necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Dic 2016)

lewis dijo:


> A ver como el doble y muchas grasas saludables y he perdido 6 kilos ( analíticas mejores), dejen de decir paridas y lean el hilo.



mis cojones, pon lo que comes en el cronometer y publicas una impresión de pantalla de tus calorías totales en relación al gasto diario.

En este hilo los paleos no tienen ni idea la mayoría de las calorías que comen ni lo que, teóricamente, gastan.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2016 at 16:55 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Pues es precisamente la que no funciona.
> Si usted come menos, quemará menos.
> Eso le puede servir al principio pero al cabo de poco verá como se estanca y gana peso, pese a comer poco, hasta que termine usted en "tumba metabólica".
> Precisamente una parte de la epidemia de obesidad es culpa de las dietas hipocalóricas.
> ...



jojo, claro, claro, se come menos que nuestros abuelos de la posguerra, que estaban todos fofos.

Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## lewis (5 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mis cojones, pon lo que comes en el cronometer y publicas una impresión de pantalla de tus calorías totales en relación al gasto diario.
> 
> En este hilo los paleos no tienen ni idea la mayoría de las calorías que comen ni lo que, teóricamente, gastan.





¿Y si te miento en lo que como?, no merece la pena me lo pones muy fácil.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *mis cojones, pon lo que comes en el cronometer y publicas una impresión de pantalla de tus calorías totales en relación al gasto diario.
> 
> En este hilo los paleos no tienen ni idea la mayoría de las calorías que comen ni lo que, teóricamente, gastan.*



Yo no cuento jamás calorías, por alguna vez que lo he hecho por curiosidad calculo que estarán en torno a las 4.500-5.500 Kc según el día.

Lo único que cuento son los carbohidratos y no en calorías sino en gramos y la razón es muy sencilla, porque en mi experiencia es el único nutriente donde si no lo vas controlando la tendencia siempre es ir incluyendo unos poquitos más sin darte ni siquiera cuenta y un día te encuentras conque en vez de los más o menos 30 gramos que tenías estipulados que necesitabas estás tomando el doble o incluso el triple. Por eso prefiero pesarlos y así no hay tendencia progresiva al alza que valga.

Con lo demás no sucede lo mismo, ni de coña vas a ir subiendo carne, huevos, pescado, etc hasta doblar o triplicar lo que necesites y ya ni te digo con la verdura, por eso no lo mido. Tomo lo que me vaya entrando y para delante.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2016)

Pues una dieta hipocalorica, rica en vegetales, frutas y pescado es una de las claves para la longevidad, junto a otros factores, claro.
Yo no lo hago, pero es así.
No serás el mas fuerte con cuarenta años ni el mas mazado, pero las posibilidades de ver envejecer a tus hijos crecerán


----------



## Ragnar (5 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues una dieta hipocalorica, rica en vegetales, frutas y pescado es una de las claves para la longevidad, junto a otros factores, claro.
> Yo no lo hago, pero es así.
> No serás el mas fuerte con cuarenta años ni el mas mazado, pero las posibilidades de ver envejecer a tus hijos crecerán



vegetales y frutas: carbohidratos buenos
pescado: grasa y proteína


vamos, lo que se esta defendiendo aquí...


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> vegetales y frutas: carbohidratos buenos
> pescado: grasa y proteína
> Et
> 
> vamos, lo que se esta defendiendo aquí...



Entre 4500 y 5500 calorías diarias lo consideras una dieta hipocalorica?


----------



## zapatitos (5 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Pues una dieta hipocalorica, rica en vegetales, frutas y pescado es una de las claves para la longevidad, junto a otros factores, claro.
> Yo no lo hago, pero es así.
> No serás el mas fuerte con cuarenta años ni el mas mazado, pero las posibilidades de ver envejecer a tus hijos crecerán*



En la vida hay que elegir cantidad o calidad, las dos cosas es bastante improbable que las vayas a tener. Por otro lado he conocido muchísima gente con dietas hipercalóricas y gran afición al deporte que han vivido 80 e incluso 90 años y lo más principal con una vitalidad y energía hasta el día de su muerte que más quisieran muchos adolescentes.

Vince Gironda, murió con 80 años y hasta el día de su muerte entrenando y activo sexualmente hablando. Budistas de esos que practican el ayuno y dietas hipocalóricas, muchos llegan a los 100 años pero más arrugados que un globo pinchado y ya no se la ven ni con una lupa.

¿Tú que prefieres intentar ser un Gironda activo hasta el mismo día de tu muerte o un monje budista que a lo mejor vivirá más años (no lo discuto) pero su actividad tanto física y sexual está mermada?

Tú no se pero yo lo tengo bastante claro, yo no solo quiero vivir por vivir sino intentar disfrutar de lo que más me gusta hasta el último día de mi vida que es el deporte y tirar más que los conejos. El día que me falte eso prefiero la eutanasia y a otra cosa mariposa.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2016)

Tengo una afición al deporte y entiendo que eso me hace oxidarme. Tampoco como hipocaloricamente. Sé que no lo hago bien del todo. Mención aparte de que vivo en una ciudad y estoy expuesto a mas estrés del recomendable
Preferiría vivir mas años y ver envejecer a mi hija
Obviamente no postrado en una cama, pero sí dando mis paseos y disfrutando de las distintas etapas de la vida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mis cojones, pon lo que comes en el cronometer y publicas una impresión de pantalla de tus calorías totales en relación al gasto diario.
> 
> En este hilo los paleos no tienen ni idea la mayoría de las calorías que comen ni lo que, teóricamente, gastan.
> 
> ...



Sugus no digas eso que yo puse los datos de mi app y la cosa salia a unas 2.500 cal cuando todo era trabajo de oficina.

Ya hice una de endocrino de 1.500 cuando mi mujer estaba embarazada y perdi unos miseros cuatro kilos, y con 2.500 iba por 17 kg menos y bajando hasta que meti patatas y un bocata a la semana.

No se porque os cuesta tanto entenderlo. En las 2500 cal habian 100 gr de hidratos, de cetogenica no tenia nada.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2016 at 21:21 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Entre 4500 y 5500 calorías diarias lo consideras una dieta hipocalorica?



No te pierdas, que zapatitos come mancuerdas para desayunar y mueve camiones para merendar. Sus necesidades caloricas estan adaptadas a su actividad.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sugus no digas eso que yo puse los datos de mi app y la cosa salia a unas 2.500 cal cuando todo era trabajo de oficina.
> 
> Ya hice una de endocrino de 1.500 cuando mi mujer estaba embarazada y perdi unos miseros cuatro kilos, y con 2.500 iba por 17 kg menos y bajando hasta que meti patatas y un bocata a la semana.
> 
> ...



No me pierdo, pero que así tienes mas opciones de vivir menos años.
O también hay algún estudio que dice lo contrario?


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no cuento jamás calorías, por alguna vez que lo he hecho por curiosidad calculo que estarán en torno a las 4.500-5.500 Kc según el día.
> 
> Lo único que cuento son los carbohidratos y no en calorías sino en gramos y la razón es muy sencilla, porque en mi experiencia es el único nutriente donde si no lo vas controlando la tendencia siempre es ir incluyendo unos poquitos más sin darte ni siquiera cuenta y un día te encuentras conque en vez de los más o menos 30 gramos que tenías estipulados que necesitabas estás tomando el doble o incluso el triple. Por eso prefiero pesarlos y así no hay tendencia progresiva al alza que valga.
> 
> ...



¿nivel de actividad?

a mí me pasa lo contrario, tiendo a pasarme de porcentaje de grasa, y me sienta mal, por eso hay días que no como nada de grasa o lo mido todo, aunque hace tiempo que no peso la comida.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2016 at 23:43 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Tengo una afición al deporte y entiendo que eso me hace oxidarme. Tampoco como hipocaloricamente. Sé que no lo hago bien del todo. Mención aparte de que vivo en una ciudad y estoy expuesto a mas estrés del recomendable
> Preferiría vivir mas años y ver envejecer a mi hija
> Obviamente no postrado en una cama, pero sí dando mis paseos y disfrutando de las distintas etapas de la vida.



lo de hipocalórico está en revisión, ya que en las blue zones llegaban a consumir 3000 calorías diarias, individuos de 70 kg o menos.

Dietas altas en carbohidratos (60-85%). 

El factor común no genético era una dieta moderada o baja en grasas y metionina, es decir, en productos de origen animal.


----------



## robergarc (5 Dic 2016)

¿Y el queso, en general, qué les parece? ¿El curado de cabra, en particular? Entiendo que, por su total carencia de hidratos y azúcares, será un alimento fantástico. 

Cuando estoy en Francia, me pongo morado a Crottin y a Bûcheron y sí, en el cielo debe de comerse así.

Cuando estoy en Asturias, viviría casi, si pudiera, de queso azul.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Dic 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Y el queso, en general, qué les parece? ¿El curado de cabra, en particular? Entiendo que, por su total carencia de hidratos y azúcares, será un alimento fantástico.
> 
> Cuando estoy en Francia, me pongo morado a Crottin y a Bûcheron y sí, en el cielo debe de comerse así.
> 
> Cuando estoy en Asturias, viviría casi, si pudiera, de queso azul.



El queso curado es maravilloso.


----------



## autsaider (6 Dic 2016)

Un par de cosas para las paleodietistas.

Todo el alimento, y muy en concreto las grasas, se joden por la oxidación. Y nuestro cuerpo es extremadamente eficiente a la hora de detectar alimentos oxidados porque son tóxicos. El jamón (lo pongo de ejemplo porque lo coméis los paleodietistas) debido a la oxidación sabe a cartón mojado. Y rebota cuando lo tiras al suelo.

Lo que hacen los fabricantes es ponerle enormes cantidades de sal a todo. De esa manera logran dos cosas: que nuestro cuerpo no detecte el asqueroso sabor que tienen los alimentos oxidados (porque lo camufla la sal) y que la textura del alimento oxidado no cambie.

El alimento en si está oxidado, es tóxico y es asqueroso. Pero gracias a la sal no podemos darnos cuenta de la mierda que nos estamos comiendo.

Os lo ha dicho sunwukung 100 veces y no le hacéis caso: la grasa es tóxica porque es lo que siempre está más jodido por la oxidación. A él no le escuchasteis e imagino que a mi tampoco me vais a hacer caso.

Pero vuestra teoría de que la grasa es buena se va a tomar por culo. 

Con respecto a vuestra otra teoría de que se engorda comiendo hidratos de carbono, decídselo a los luchadores de sumo. Ellos preparan un guiso de carne magra con verduras y lo comen acompañado de arroz hervido. La mayoría de los sumos no logran engordar. Porque los hidratos de carbono no engordan salvo que comas a lo bestia o que los comas acompañados de grasa. El campeón de sumo de Japón se comió 67 tazones de arroz en una sola comida. Pero la mayoría de los sumo no pueden comer arroz tan a lo bestia y por tanto no engordan.

Es la comida procesada (y no el hidrato) lo que nos hace engordar. Porque lleva grasa junto con azúcar y además la comemos en exceso. Con eliminar la comida procesada, suele bastar para perder los kilos.

Os lo ha dicho sunwukung 100 veces y no le hacéis caso: el hidrato no engorda y se puede adelgazar con una dieta a base de hidratos. A él no le escuchasteis e imagino que a mi tampoco me vais a hacer caso.

Pero vuestra teoría de que el hidrato engorda se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Dic 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Un par de cosas para las paleodietistas.
> 
> Todo el alimento, y muy en concreto las grasas, se joden por la oxidación. Y nuestro cuerpo es extremadamente eficiente a la hora de detectar alimentos oxidados porque son tóxicos. El jamón (lo pongo de ejemplo porque lo coméis los paleodietistas) debido a la oxidación sabe a cartón mojado. Y rebota cuando lo tiras al suelo.
> 
> ...



Que teoría? La del hidrato bueno(frutas,verduras,miel)? O la del hidrato malo?

Que estamos cansados de repetir que hidrato malo engorda y el bueno no.

Ale, a pastar Tico, que estoy hasta los cojones de que todo lo metas en el mismo saco, como con las grasas


----------



## capital tali (6 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Otra más.
> El origen del parkinson podría estar en el intestino.
> 
> Ya hace años que el intestino es conocido como el segundo cerebro. Si no está bien, si no está sano, tendremos muchas posibilidades de enfermar.
> ...



Para mi, todas las enfermedades autodegenerativas están relacionadas con un metabolismo desajustado, que provoca un desequilibrio en la relación bacterias-cándida, y un exceso de cándida es desastroso. Los residuos de la cándida son extremadamente tóxicos, mas si se generan fuera de donde deberían de estar.


----------



## bambum (6 Dic 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Un par de cosas para las paleodietistas.
> 
> Todo el alimento, y muy en concreto las grasas, se joden por la oxidación. Y nuestro cuerpo es extremadamente eficiente a la hora de detectar alimentos oxidados porque son tóxicos. El jamón (lo pongo de ejemplo porque lo coméis los paleodietistas) debido a la oxidación sabe a cartón mojado. Y rebota cuando lo tiras al suelo.
> 
> ...



Tico ... Tienes unas conexiones cognitivas de un niño de seis años.

No se que vegana te ha obsesionado para haberte vuelto anticarne, pero deja de dar la paliza anda.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Tengo una afición al deporte y entiendo que eso me hace oxidarme. Tampoco como hipocaloricamente. Sé que no lo hago bien del todo. Mención aparte de que vivo en una ciudad y estoy expuesto a mas estrés del recomendable
> Preferiría vivir mas años y ver envejecer a mi hija
> Obviamente no postrado en una cama, pero sí dando mis paseos y disfrutando de las distintas etapas de la vida.*



Es que no entiendo esas chorradas que contais sobre dietas hipocalóricas o hipercalóricas, yo como lo que necesito para vivir mi tren de vida y mi actividad diaria porque estoy todos los días haciendo deporte y de aquí para allá y además eso me encanta, si fuera un monje meditador de estos que se sienta en cuclillas todo el día y mueve sus músculo un milímetro exacto cada hora pues supongo que comería bastante menos porque no necesitaría tanta energía para hacerlo y además si me empeñara en hacerlo probablemente engordaría un montón y me sentaría fatal tanta comida. Yo creo que eso no es difícil de entender no se.

Es que lo digo siempre que hay que adaptar la nutrición a tu actividad diaria y no al revés, pero vosotros erre que erre y a lo vuestro con las calorías y todo ese rollo que solo es un engañabobos para que vivan montones de dietistas de ellos. Come lo que necesites comer lo más sano que te sea posible y punto, no hay más misterio.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (6 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que no entiendo esas chorradas que contais sobre dietas hipocalóricas o hipercalóricas, yo como lo que necesito para vivir mi tren de vida y mi actividad diaria porque estoy todos los días haciendo deporte y de aquí para allá y además eso me encanta, si fuera un monje meditador de estos que se sienta en cuclillas todo el día y mueve sus músculo un milímetro exacto cada hora pues supongo que comería bastante menos porque no necesitaría tanta energía para hacerlo y además si me empeñara en hacerlo probablemente engordaría un montón y me sentaría fatal tanta comida. Yo creo que eso no es difícil de entender no se.
> 
> Es que lo digo siempre que hay que adaptar la nutrición a tu actividad diaria y no al revés, pero vosotros erre que erre y a lo vuestro con las calorías y todo ese rollo que solo es un engañabobos para que vivan montones de dietistas de ellos. Come lo que necesites comer lo más sano que te sea posible y punto, no hay más misterio.
> 
> Saludos.



Te visualizo en éste momento con un palillo en la boca.
En ratones está demostrado que una dieta hipocalorica alarga la vida.
En humanos se cree que es uno de los factores.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Te visualizo en éste momento con un palillo en la boca.
> En ratones está demostrado que una dieta hipocalorica alarga la vida.
> En humanos se cree que es uno de los factores.*



Mejor que a los ratones estudiemos a los etiopes, eritreos, sudaneses, somalís, etc etc y vemos así como la dieta hipocalórica que muchos de ellos llevan desde hace décadas les está alargando la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (6 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mejor que a los ratones estudiemos a los etiopes, eritreos, sudaneses, somalís, etc etc y vemos así como la dieta hipocalórica que muchos de ellos llevan desde hace décadas les está alargando la vida.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí claro, igualito en Somalia que es el país mas peligroso del mundo, con una guerra civil y además te matan por un chupachups, Sudan tres cuartos de lo mismo y con una sanidad propia de lo que es, tercermundista.,Eso no tendrá nada que ver, no?:bla:
Y en Etiopía hace años que no se pasa hambre, que tengo algún conocido trabajando allí y hemos hablado del tema, pero bueno, quedare con las imágenes de los ochenta.
Hala majo, deja de decir sandeces, que estás sembrado.
Se puede comer sano y poco (algo que es muy relativo), envejeceras mas lentamente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Sí claro, igualito en Somalia que es el país mas peligroso del mundo, con una guerra civil y además te matan por un chupachups, Sudan tres cuartos de lo mismo y con una sanidad propia de lo que es, tercermundista.,Eso no tendrá nada que ver, no?:bla:
> Y en Etiopía hace años que no se pasa hambre, que tengo algún conocido trabajando allí y hemos hablado del tema, pero bueno, quedare con las imágenes de los ochenta.
> Hala majo, deja de decir sandeces, que estás sembrado.
> Se puede comer sano y poco (algo que es muy relativo), envejeceras mas lentamente.



Pero segun tu sano poco es meter pan y otros procesados en la ecuacion?


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Sí claro, igualito en Somalia que es el país mas peligroso del mundo, con una guerra civil y además te matan por un chupachups, Sudan tres cuartos de lo mismo y con una sanidad propia de lo que es, tercermundista.,Eso no tendrá nada que ver, no?:bla:
> Y en Etiopía hace años que no se pasa hambre, que tengo algún conocido trabajando allí y hemos hablado del tema, pero bueno, quedare con las imágenes de los ochenta.
> Hala majo, deja de decir sandeces, que estás sembrado.
> Se puede comer sano y poco (algo que es muy relativo), envejeceras mas lentamente.*



Como veo que no lo entiendes te lo explico más claro que con ese ejemplo exagerado de la alimentación hipocalórica en muchos de los paises del llamado Tercer Mundo.

Lo que quiero es que por una vez dejes de lanzar piedras y esconder la mano y expliques cual es el concepto de hipocalórico e hipercalórico, cual es la línea teórica y/o práctica que divide ambos conceptos y que demuestran esos estudios y como están realizados.

Yo te puedo decir que hipocalórico e hipercalórico son unos de esos mantras teóricos que todo el mundo da por verdades absolutas como lo del gasto energético medido en Kilocalorías pero que llevados a la práctica son tan ambiguos que realmente sirven para poco y nada.

Lo que es hipocalórico para mí puede ser hipercalórico para tí y viceversa, tener que explicaros a estas alturas de la vida esas cosas tiene bemoles. Todo depende de tu actividad tanto física como mental (que también influye). Por mucho que se lo propongan los científicos y los médicos los seres humanos nos movemos por pautas más o menos similares pero no somos ni idénticos ni robots, tampoco somos ratones sino animales bastante más complejos. Diferimos de los demás animales y de los demás seres humanos en tantas cosas que haría falta una enciclopedia para abarcarlo todo. 

Para que lo entiendas, dado mi alto grado de hiperactividad tanto a nivel físico como mental, con una alimentación como la que tú denominarás hipocalórica y claro está un estilo de vida adecuado a ella (mucha menos actividad) mis niveles de estrés se elevarían tanto que probablemente no duraría muchos años sin sufrir algún tipo de infarto o problema coronario.

El esfuerzo físico me relaja, la tranquilidad y el reposo me estresa y para llevar un estilo de vida activa se necesita llevar una nutrición acorde a ello. Y haciendo con lo que mejor estilo de vida llevo viviré lo que tenga que vivir y moriré cuando tenga que morir.

Yo no critico a los que lleveis lo que denominais "dietas hipocalóricas" que vuestras razones tendreis para hacerlo, cada cual de su capa un sayo. Bueno a tí si te critico porque dices defender lo de las hipocalorías pero después resulta que llevas un estilo de vida completamente diferente. 

Como siempre sois cantidad de absurdos y sois como los políticos que dicen una cosa en la campaña electoral y después hacen justo su contraria. Yo esté mejor o peor hago lo que defiendo, al que le guste bien y al que no pues también. Pero defender algo que después ni siquiera practicais es que es cantidad de ridículo, no se.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Dic 2016)

No se, yo no estoy relajado cuando hago ejercicio, sino después.

Con la tranquilidad y el reposo, con o sin ejercicio previo.


----------



## robergarc (6 Dic 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Y el queso, en general, qué les parece? ¿El curado de cabra, en particular? Entiendo que, por su total carencia de hidratos y azúcares, será un alimento fantástico.
> 
> Cuando estoy en Francia, me pongo morado a Crottin y a Bûcheron y sí, en el cielo debe de comerse así.
> 
> Cuando estoy en Asturias, viviría casi, si pudiera, de queso azul.



Yo preguntaba ayer por mis quesos, pero llegó Tico con sus ticadas y se perdió mi comentario.


----------



## autsaider (6 Dic 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Que teoría? La del hidrato bueno(frutas,verduras,miel)? O la del hidrato malo?
> 
> Que estamos cansados de repetir que hidrato malo engorda y el bueno no.
> 
> Ale, a pastar Tico, que estoy hasta los cojones de que todo lo metas en el mismo saco, como con las grasas



Vengo aquí a explicaros que jamón y beicon (sé que los coméis porque lo habéis dicho vosotros mismos) son tóxicos. Y que la grasa casi siempre es tóxica. Y parece que hasta te ofendes.

Si vosotros decís que lleváis una dieta de grasa, y yo sé que la grasa es tóxica, lo normal es que os lo diga para avisaros. Pero a ti eso te molesta.

"Déjalos que se ahoguen en su estupidez" es lo único que se me ocurre ante esta situación tan surrealista.


----------



## ImNoOne (6 Dic 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Vengo aquí a explicaros que jamón y beicon (sé que los coméis porque lo habéis dicho vosotros mismos) son tóxicos. Y que la grasa casi siempre es tóxica. Y parece que hasta te ofendes.
> 
> Si vosotros decís que lleváis una dieta de grasa, y yo sé que la grasa es tóxica, lo normal es que os lo diga para avisaros. Pero a ti eso te molesta.
> 
> "Déjalos que se ahoguen en su estupidez" es lo único que se me ocurre ante esta situación tan surrealista.



Tiene algún estudio serio que demuestre que las grasa son tóxicas?


----------



## autsaider (6 Dic 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Tiene algún estudio serio que demuestre que las grasa son tóxicas?



¿La pregunta va en serio?


----------



## ImNoOne (6 Dic 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿La pregunta va en serio?



Totalmente. En la ciencia las cosas se sostienen con pruebas.

A ser posible estudios de pubmed, nada revistas y otras magufadas.


----------



## autsaider (6 Dic 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Totalmente. En la ciencia las cosas se sostienen con pruebas.
> 
> A ser posible estudios de pubmed, nada revistas y otras magufadas.



No es posible ayudarte porque no eres ni remotamente consciente de lo tonto que eres.

Si al menos fueras consciente, entonces (con mucho trabajo) se podría ayudarte. Pero no es el caso.


----------



## ImNoOne (6 Dic 2016)

Tico dijo:


> No es posible ayudarte porque no eres ni remotamente consciente de lo tonto que eres.
> 
> Si al menos fueras consciente, entonces (con mucho trabajo) se podría ayudarte. Pero no es el caso.



Que si que si. No tiene pruebas y habla por hablar.


----------



## Luizmi (6 Dic 2016)

cual es la cantidad de calorías necesarias en una vida sedentaria?, en la web salen cifras dispares y hace poco vi un anuncio de hace algunos años en el que una chica decía que necesitaba 2500, me da que la cifra ha bajado con los años


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Dic 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> cual es la cantidad de calorías necesarias en una vida sedentaria?, en la web salen cifras dispares y hace poco vi un anuncio de hace algunos años en el que una chica decía que necesitaba 2500, me da que la cifra ha bajado con los años



¿No se ha leído usted el hilo verdad? Abra paraguas para la que le va a caer por hacer esa pregunta.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Dic 2016)

supongo que Tico se refiere a esto:

Detection of rancid defect in virgin olive oil by the electronic nose. - PubMed - NCBI

Determination of lipid oxidation products in vegetable oils and marine omega-3 supplements

cualquier grasa concentrada va a sufrir cierto grado de oxidación, generando productos tóxicos, exactamente igual que cualquier pedazo de carne va a sufrir cierto grado de descomposición antes de ser ingerido, generando productos tóxicos.

Por eso es mejor no comer ese tipo de productos. Otra cosa son las fuentes de grasa empaquetada, como los que vienen de las frutas grasas como el aguacate o el coco entero.

Las nueces creo que se estropean también con el tiempo, es mejor consumirlas lo más frescas posible. 

Aunque yo me refiero a que el exceso de grasas en la dieta está inversamente asociado a la salud y a la longevidad en todo tipo de grupos humanos.


----------



## autsaider (6 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> supongo que Tico se refiere a esto:
> 
> Detection of rancid defect in virgin olive oil by the electronic nose. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...



Les has dicho 500 veces que la lluvia procede del agua evaporada. Incluso te has molestado en presentarles pruebas.

Ellos siguen diciendo que la lluvia la trae el dios Tlaloc porque Tlaloc es el dios de la lluvia. Y te acusan de mentir a ti. Y dicen que todas esas pruebas son mentiras. Y que las ha inventado alguien que tiene un motivo oculto: acabar con el respeto a los dioses e imponer el ateismo.

Y entonces te preguntas si tiene sentido seguir discutiendo con estos alucinados.


----------



## lewis (6 Dic 2016)

Joder menudo toque le han dado a Calópez desde las alturas con este hilo. Lo está inundando troles, eso sí, de tercera categoría y muy niños.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Dic 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Joder menudo toque le han dado a Calópez desde las alturas con este hilo. Lo está inundando troles, eso sí, de tercera categoría y muy niños.



El pack locovegano y su ejercito de clones haciendo el payaso.

Los veo mas activos ultimamente. Sera por la proximidad de las navidades que hay que sacar los turrones de colores tan populares los ultimos años.


----------



## autsaider (6 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El pack locovegano y su ejercito de clones haciendo el payaso.
> 
> Los veo mas activos ultimamente. Sera por la proximidad de las navidades que hay que sacar los turrones de colores tan populares los ultimos años.



Yo estoy leyendo un libro donde te explica por qué comemos lo que comemos, por qué nos gusta lo que nos gusta, y por qué las autoridades sanitarias no hacen nada al respecto.

Leer el libro me hace acordarme de vosotros. Y vengo aquí a traer la voz de la razón.

Si te molesta te jodes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Dic 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Yo estoy leyendo un libro donde te explica por qué comemos lo que comemos, por qué nos gusta lo que nos gusta, y por qué las autoridades sanitarias no hacen nada al respecto.
> 
> Leer el libro me hace acordarme de vosotros. Y vengo aquí a traer la voz de la razón.
> 
> Si te molesta te jodes.



Déjame adivinar, ¿"El libro gordo de Petete"?:XX:


----------



## sada (7 Dic 2016)

No sé si habéis visto el programa ese en DKISS de gente que pesa sobre 300 kilos es flipante. Aquí en España no se ven esos casos tan extremos


----------



## Cormac (7 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como veo que no lo entiendes te lo explico más claro que con ese ejemplo exagerado de la alimentación hipocalórica en muchos de los paises del llamado Tercer Mundo.
> 
> Lo que quiero es que por una vez dejes de lanzar piedras y esconder la mano y expliques cual es el concepto de hipocalórico e hipercalórico, cual es la línea teórica y/o práctica que divide ambos conceptos y que demuestran esos estudios y como están realizados.
> 
> ...



Entre 4.500 y 5.500 calorías que te metes al día es hiper calórico. Es someter a un desgaste a tu cuerpo, haciéndolo trabajar mucho mas de la cuenta. Lo terminaras pagando a largo plazo.
Como te digo no como hipocalorico, no tengo esa fuerza de voluntad. Reconozco que no lo hago bien del todo, es como el que fuma y sabe perfectamente que le perjudica. Desde luego, me alimento.mejor que tú, de eso no tengo duda.
No hago una dieta hipocalorica, pero tampoco hipercalorica

---------- Post added 07-dic-2016 at 00:57 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> El pack locovegano y su ejercito de clones haciendo el payaso.
> 
> Los veo mas activos ultimamente. Sera por la proximidad de las navidades que hay que sacar los turrones de colores tan populares los ultimos años.



Y dale con la burra al trigo, otra vez manipulando. Nadie, defiende los turrones, ni dulces. Lo meteis en cada mensaje, para desacreditar lo que no comulga con vosotros.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿nivel de actividad?
> 
> a mí me pasa lo contrario, tiendo a pasarme de porcentaje de grasa, y me sienta mal, por eso hay días que no como nada de grasa o lo mido todo, aunque hace tiempo que no peso la comida.
> 
> ...



Y dale Perico al torno...

Que se revise las blue zones, que lo de los hidratos altos sólo se cumple en Okinawa, donde la dieta *sí es hipocalórica*.

Que donde las dietas rondan las 2500-3000 kcal, en las islas griegas o en Campodimele, de 60% de hidratos, *nasti de plasti*.

El factor común es una dieta (muy) pobre en "alimentos" industrializados y azúcares añadidos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Dic 2016)

Sobre el tema de la "fuerza máxima" en ayunas y tal y tal:

El glucógeno muscular *no puede salir del músculo*, porque no existen los transportadores adecuados; de hecho, ni siquiera se puede utilizar de forma aerobia en el propio músculo: la acumulación de glucógeno muscular está ahí únicamente para cuando se traspasa el umbral anaeróbico.

Así pues, a no ser que sea uno sonámbulo y haga entrenamiento de fuerza en sueños, lo normal es que si uno cena bien _cenao_ y tiene las reservas de glucógeno muscular a tope, aunque no desayune esas reservas van a seguir a tope cuando empiece el entrenamiento.

Otra cosa es que se tire de ellas antes si el cuerpo no tiene "combustible" aerobio del que tirar, y que si se hace un ejercicio sostenido pueda uno llegar a agotar el glucógeno muscular antes si no se ha desayunado (porque el cuerpo está tirando de energía exclusivamente endógena).

Pero si hablamos de esfuerzos explosivos de corta duración, la potencia desarrollada bien podría ser la misma (o casi) en ambos casos

Sobre la semántica del "esfuerzo máximo" ya escribí en su día.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Dic 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Sobre el tema de la "fuerza máxima" en ayunas y tal y tal:
> 
> El glucógeno muscular no puede salir del músculo, porque no existen los transportadores adecuados; de hecho, ni siquiera se puede utilizar de forma aerobia en el propio músculo: la acumulación de glucógeno muscular está ahí únicamente para cuando se traspasa el umbral anaeróbico.
> 
> ...



A ver que esto es muy sencillo de llevar a la práctica, calcula tu RM (hay varios métodos para hacerlo) después sigues el ayuno 16/8 y haces por ejemplo el método básico de entenamiento de fuerza que ya puse y me cuentas tu experiencia sobre el terreno. Si tu teoría es válida lo harás muy facilmente. Sin hacerte trampas al solitario por supuesto como hace Rauxa (si no puedo con los 80 me pillo los 70 y solucionado) hay un programa estipulado con unos porcentajes y pesos y hay que cumplirlo porque sino eso no es un entreno para desarrollar la Fuerza Máxima sino otra cosa, que respeto esos tipos de entrenamiento y no los critico pero como son otra cosa pues son otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Entre 4.500 y 5.500 calorías que te metes al día es hiper calórico. Es someter a un desgaste a tu cuerpo, haciéndolo trabajar mucho mas de la cuenta. Lo terminaras pagando a largo plazo.
> Como te digo no como hipocalorico, no tengo esa fuerza de voluntad. Reconozco que no lo hago bien del todo, es como el que fuma y sabe perfectamente que le perjudica. Desde luego, me alimento.mejor que tú, de eso no tengo duda.
> No hago una dieta hipocalorica, pero tampoco hipercalorica
> 
> ...



No iba por ti no sabia que eres vegano.

Aqui hay mucho defensor de las harinas refinadas que para el caso es lo mismo. Especialmente los veganos que si no comen nada de origen animal y les quitas los cereales se les cae la paraeta.

Lo de la frase comer un poquito de todo con moderacion, es la forma de no dejar de comer refinados. Algunos tenemos claro el perjuicio a largo plazo y otros os enterareis con el tiempo.


----------



## Luizmi (7 Dic 2016)

Para mi hay un tema muy importante y que en este hilo no se le da mucha importancia, independientemente del tipo de alimento no procesado (yo también estoy en contra de procesados y harinas), la calidad del producto y la forma de preparación pueden significar la diferencia entre ser "bueno" o "malo", por poner ejemplos extremos, tal vez un huevo barato y frito puede ser perjudicial, en cambio un huevo de gallina campera poco cocido o crudo sea una excelencia nutricional, otro ejemplo, seguro que no es lo mismo una hamburguesa del mcdonalds que un chuleton de vaca campera poco hecho, o la grasa de un bacón peleón frito comparado con la grasa de una tapa de panceta de cerdo ibérico de bellota.

Resumiendo, para mi el debate la carne/pescado/huevos/etc es buena o mala, o una cosa o la otra, no tiene sentido.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y dale Perico al torno...
> 
> Que se revise las blue zones, que lo de los hidratos altos sólo se cumple en Okinawa, donde la dieta *sí es hipocalórica*.
> 
> ...



claro, claro:

Buettner in his book provide a list of nine lessons, covering the lifestyle of blue zones people:[11]

Moderate, regular physical activity.
Life purpose.
Stress reduction.
Moderate calories intake.
*Plant-based diet.*
Moderate alcohol intake, especially wine.
Engagement in spirituality or religion.
Engagement in family life.
Engagement in social life.

Una de las regiones son los adventistas del 7° día, que son prácticamente veganos o directamente veganos, luego consumen una dieta alta en carbohidratos sí o sí.

Respecto de la dieta tradicional de okinawa:

https://web.archive.org/web/2012011....170.15/server/APJCN/Volume10/vol10.2/Sho.pdf

no comían una dieta hipocalórica (2300 calorías los que menos comían), sino normocalórica según la actividad física. Lo que consumían es una dieta "hipo" en productos animales, y específicamente en metionina (no sé si la teoría será acertada, porque también es baja en otros "nutrientes" de origen animal).

---------- Post added 07-dic-2016 at 20:16 ----------

Lo que sí es nocivo es comer tropecientas mil calorías diarias porque te ciclas y eres deportista de élite, eso sí es forzar el metabolismo.

Pero comer las calorías que ocupas, sin excesos de miles de calorías, dentro de un contexto de ejercicio no excesivo (tipo élite), no va a afectar a la longevidad, al revés.

Comer de menos de manera rutinaria es también nocivo.


----------



## Cormac (7 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No iba por ti no sabia que eres vegano.
> 
> Aqui hay mucho defensor de las harinas refinadas que para el caso es lo mismo. Especialmente los veganos que si no comen nada de origen animal y les quitas los cereales se les cae la paraeta.
> 
> Lo de la frase comer un poquito de todo con moderacion, es la forma de no dejar de comer refinados. Algunos tenemos claro el perjuicio a largo plazo y otros os enterareis con el tiempo.



No soy vegano. Como cualquier alimento que considero bueno, tenga el origen que tenga.
Lo de comer un poquito de todo, creo que todos estamos de acuerdo que no. Sino te comes un pastel nunca, ni una coca cola, ni un donuts, ni una pizza mucho mejor. También incluyo una morcilla, un chorizo, salchichón, etc...

---------- Post added 07-dic-2016 at 20:07 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ---------- Post added 07-dic-2016 at 20:16 ----------
> 
> Lo que sí es nocivo es comer tropecientas mil calorías diarias porque te ciclas y eres deportista de élite, eso sí es forzar el metabolismo.
> 
> Pero comer las calorías que ocupas, sin excesos de miles de calorías, dentro de un contexto de ejercicio no excesivo (tipo élite), no va a afectar a la longevidad, al revés.



Si el 90% de la población del primer mundo comiera el 70% de lo que come diariamente, o sea lo redujera un 30%, viviría mas años y podría seguir desarrollando su actividad física con normalidad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No soy vegano. Como cualquier alimento que considero bueno, tenga el origen que tenga.
> Lo de comer un poquito de todo, creo que todos estamos de acuerdo que no. Sino te comes un pastel nunca, ni una coca cola, ni un donuts, ni una pizza mucho mejor. También incluyo una morcilla, un chorizo, salchichón, etc...
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-dic-2016 at 20:07 ----------
> ...



Parece que de momento tu postura, no como la de los trolles que nos inundan, me parece mas o menos razonable.

Nuestra principal discrepancia esta en la identificacion de los alimentos que son nocivos y cuales no.

Una morcilla o un chorizo de pueblo sin aditivos ni harinas siempre seran parte de mi dieta. Los de supermercado en su mayoria no. Me leere la etiqueta y decido si los como o no.

En el tema de los procesados es donde creo que tienes el mayor problema. Consideras que el pan no es altamente procesado. Lo venden como algo sano y necesario y ya hemos dado mil argumentos de porque no.

El trigo actual es una variedad trasgenica muy alterada con un IG y gluten como no ha existido nunca.

Algunas variedades de cereales tradicionales enteros se podrian consumir con moderacion en una dieta saludable (para quien los quiera).

Lo de comer menos cuando hay algun tipo de harina refinada en la dieta se demuestra imposible para muchisimas personas. Los refinados son muy adictivos.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Si el 90% de la población del primer mundo comiera el 70% de lo que come diariamente, o sea lo redujera un 30%, viviría mas años y podría seguir desarrollando su actividad física con normalidad.



Estás hablando de una población con una dieta hipercalórica para su nivel de actividad, y con exceso de muchas cosas.

Claro que sería positivo que normalizaran su consumo calórico. Aunque no sería suficiente con eso. Si se hicieran paleoesquimales les iría del culo igual.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2016 at 22:21 ----------

Salvo a cuatro frikis genéticos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Estás hablando de una población con una dieta hipercalórica para su nivel de actividad, y con exceso de muchas cosas.
> 
> Claro que sería positivo que normalizaran su consumo calórico. Aunque no sería suficiente con eso. Si se hicieran paleoesquimales les iría del culo igual.
> 
> ...



De este nivel de trolleo hablaba.

1000 paginas de hilo y seguiras sin enterarte (no quieres) que comemos mucha mas verdura que la media de la poblacion.

Va confiesa quien te financia el esfuerzo de hacer tanto clonc-troll y te tomaremos en serio. Si lo haces gratis estas fatal.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2016)

me la suda la verdura que comáis, más que yo seguro que no, el caso es que os pasáis con los alimentos de origen animal. 

Por pura estadística a más de uno, si es que no sois troles, os va a dar un aneurisma o un infarto o cáncer o algo relacionado con el exceso de consumo de productos animales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> me la suda la verdura que comáis, más que yo seguro que no, el caso es que os pasáis con los alimentos de origen animal.
> 
> Por pura estadística a más de uno, si es que no sois troles, os va a dar un aneurisma o un infarto o cáncer o algo relacionado con el exceso de consumo de productos animales.



Ya salio el ayatola de los veganos. Define exceso.

Estoy seguro que aqui TODOS (salvo los cetogenicos que son minoria) la inmensa mayoria de la grasa que ingieren/ingiero son de origen vegetal.

Cuando el aguacate, los frutos secos, el cacao y el aceit de oliva salgan del culo de un camello tendras algo de razon.

Eso si tambien te digo que no como mas carne y grasa animal porque no es facil conseguirla de calidad y a buen precio siempre. Las grasas de origen vegetal me parecen mas fiables (y me encantan) para el consumo diario.

Esa ultima afirmacion sabes que no la puedes demostrar como ya se vio en el hilo de los estudios, porque es directamente falaz. Ni siquiera el tan cacareado estudio de la OMS (famosa por su imparcialidad) demuestra mas que una causalidad con ciertos aditivos de la carne procesada, que aqui repudiamos.


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2016)

Os informo de dos alimentos que he encontrado en mi búsqueda de que sean lo mas sanos posibles y que estamos todos de acuerdo, ya sean paleos, vegetarianos (que admitan pescados), de la dieta mediterranea, baja en CH, etc...
Son el aguacate, que de por sí tiene un precio caro, pero en el Carrefour está al mismo precio el ecológico que el que compro en el Mercadona sin ser ecológico. Creo que a 2'29 euros el medio kilo.
Y el que me ha parecido un descubrimiento ha sido el salmón salvaje en el Alcampo. Sino recuerdo mal estaba a 11'95 euros el kilo, cuando en el mismo lugar el de criadero estaba a dos euros mas caro. Aunque bien es cierto que en el Mercadona está muchas veces a 8'95 e incluso menos, aunque te obligan a llevarte mínimo media pieza.
Creo que nunca había probado el salmón salvaje. De sabor no he notado nada diferente, la verdad, pero la carne era notablemente mas roja. Lo pude comprobar al tener todavía un trozo de salmón no salvaje, donde se veía la diferencia de color. 
Siempre había oído que el salmón salvaje se compraba por encargo y a un precio prohibitivo para el día a día. Pregunté a la pescatera si era algo excepcional que lo tuvieran y me dijo que no, que siempre lo tienen.
Lo que no me explico que sea mas barato que el otro.
Hablo de los dos centros comerciales de mi ciudad, aunque supongo que será en todos iguales.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Os informo de dos alimentos que he encontrado en mi búsqueda de que sean lo mas sanos posibles y que estamos todos de acuerdo, ya sean paleos, vegetarianos (que admitan pescados), de la dieta mediterranea, baja en CH, etc...
> Son el aguacate, que de por sí tiene un precio caro, pero en el Carrefour está al mismo precio el ecológico que el que compro en el Mercadona sin ser ecológico. Creo que a 2'29 euros el medio kilo.
> Y el que me ha parecido un descubrimiento ha sido el salmón salvaje en el Alcampo. Sino recuerdo mal estaba a 11'95 euros el kilo, cuando en el mismo lugar el de criadero estaba a dos euros mas caro. Aunque bien es cierto que en el Mercadona está muchas veces a 8'95 e incluso menos, aunque te obligan a llevarte mínimo media pieza.
> Creo que nunca había probado el salmón salvaje. De sabor no he notado nada diferente, la verdad, pero la carne era notablemente mas roja. Lo pude comprobar al tener todavía un trozo de salmón no salvaje, donde se veía la diferencia de color.
> ...



Pues si es más rojo que el de piscifactoria creo que le han tangado. Yo compro salvaje, inlcuso de vez en cuando el ahumado salvaje de Alaska que también está en Alcampo, puede comprobarlo, y la carne es más pálida, mucho más que el otro, esto se debe a que al industrial le suelen echar colorantes en la cría para que tenga ese aspecto intenso en el color, el salvaje de verdad es mucho más pálido.

Así tiñen los salmones de piscifactoría antes de su venta para que no sean grises | La voz del muro


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues si es más rojo que el de piscifactoria creo que le han tangado. Yo compro salvaje, inlcuso de vez en cuando el ahumado salvaje de Alaska que también está en Alcampo, puede comprobarlo, y la carne es más pálida, mucho más que el otro, esto se debe a que al industrial le suelen echar colorantes en la cría para que tenga ese aspecto intenso en el color, el salvaje de verdad es mucho más pálido.
> 
> Así tiñen los salmones de piscifactoría antes de su venta para que no sean grises | La voz del muro



Pues se me hace raro que siendo una gran superficie te engañen.
Lo entendería de una pescadería normal, pero un supermercado grande como es el Alcampo, le supondría un escándalo si saliera a la luz.
En el cartelito ponía bien claro "Salmón salvaje"
Para pálido el que compro siempre en el Mercadona o similares.
Lo que no me cuadra es el precio.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2016 at 12:57 ----------

Añado al post, porque buscando en google, indican que el salmón salvaje tiene un rojo intenso.
Eso no quita a que el de piscifactoría le tiñan para que parezca mas salmón.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Entre 4.500 y 5.500 calorías que te metes al día es hiper calórico. Es someter a un desgaste a tu cuerpo, haciéndolo trabajar mucho mas de la cuenta. Lo terminaras pagando a largo plazo.
> Como te digo no como hipocalorico, no tengo esa fuerza de voluntad. Reconozco que no lo hago bien del todo, es como el que fuma y sabe perfectamente que le perjudica. Desde luego, me alimento.mejor que tú, de eso no tengo duda.
> No hago una dieta hipocalorica, pero tampoco hipercalorica*



Sigues tirando piedras y escondiendo la mano porque no explicas ni argumentas nada de nada solo que te vas a morir como sigas así 

Como veo que tú no estás por la labor pues te lo comentaré yo.

Hay estudios en roedores que indican que una dieta hipocalórica (alrededor de unas 1500) puede aumentar la esperanza de vida al reducir al mínimo las probabilidades de sufrir un gran número de enfermedades causa de la muerte (cáncer, diabetes, infartos, etc etc) y al aumentar la inmunidad natural del organismo. Los científicos suponen que es una reacción lógica del organismo ante la falta de nutrientes para subsistir.

Esto es lo bueno de una dieta hipocalórica, después está la parte mala (porque como en casi todo hay su parte buena y parte mala). Una dieta hipocalórica va a hacer que seas menos activo fisicamente, menos fértil y menos potente sexualmente hablando. Esto también es algo muy lógico ya que a menos nutrientes menor capacidad de producción de hormonas anabólicas indispensables para el vigor tanto físico como sexual.

En la vida siempre hay que elegir un camino y yo elegí el camino de intentar vivir la vida que me toque vivir pero a pleno rendimiento de mis facultades físicas hasta el día en que me toque rellenar un agujero. Otros elegirán otro camino y es totalmente válido como cualquier camino.

Lo que no se puede es estar como tú, estoy pero no estoy, yo quiero pero no puedo, voy pero no voy que vengo y vengo pero no vengo porque ya me voy, en definitiva que no sabes ni que coño estás buscando en la vida ni que cojones quieres en la vida.

Mi recomendación es que te aclares primero la cabeza y después intentes seguir la filosofía de vida que más adecuada creas para tí, tu forma de pensar, de vivir, etc etc etc que yo ya tengo la mía y la acepto con sus virtudes y sus consecuencias 

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues se me hace raro que siendo una gran superficie te engañen.
> Lo entendería de una pescadería normal, pero un supermercado grande como es el Alcampo, le supondría un escándalo si saliera a la luz.
> En el cartelito ponía bien claro "Salmón salvaje"
> Para pálido el que compro siempre en el Mercadona o similares.
> ...



En serio mira las bandejas de ahumado salvaje de alaska de Alcampo y verás la diferencia, es un salmón más pálido, que sí que también es colorao pero como no lo han tintado industrialmente pues se nota.


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Sigues tirando piedras y escondiendo la mano porque no explicas ni argumentas nada de nada solo que te vas a morir como sigas así
> 
> Como veo que tú no estás por la labor pues te lo comentaré yo.
> 
> ...



El problema que tienes es una afición desmedida al deporte. Peor sería que le dieras al vino o a las drogas, cierto es.
Si pensaras un poco te darías cuenta que haciendo menos, estarías prácticamente igual físicamente.
A mí me la pela, cono escojas vivir. Nada nos puede asegurar que una neumonía o un órgano con fecha de caducidad antes de tiempo nos mande al otro barrio.
Teniendo pareja, una edad y que no vives de tu físico, ya que no creo que curres de portero de discoteca o seas monitor de gimnasio, te aconsejaría parar un poco el ritmo de oxidación que llevas.
En el fondo sabes que no lo haces bien del todo, te excusas en que peor lo hace que cena pizzas y desayuna con un donuts. La prueba que me has contestado así, tan infantilmente es que en el fondo te jode. 
Tú verás, yo seguiré ingiriendo la mitad de calorías que tú, que me dan para hacerme una 10 K en 40 minutos, seguiré con mi crossfit y entrenamientos de alta intensidad, y aunque no sea el mejor, me da para estar saludable y estar en muy buena forma.
Debes tener alguna tara de inseguridad, seguramente fuiste gordito en la niñez o cualquier cosa.
Y recuerda, que quien se pica, ajos come.
Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Dic 2016)

El salmón salvaje es del color de sus últimas comidas, que suelen ser crustáceos naranjas y polvo de eso se lo dan a los de piscifactoría.

Pero no es obligatorio. Tampoco llegar a las manos en las discusiones sobre cosmovisiones.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *El problema que tienes es una afición desmedida al deporte. Peor sería que le dieras al vino o a las drogas, cierto es.
> Si pensaras un poco te darías cuenta que haciendo menos, estarías prácticamente igual físicamente.
> A mí me la pela, cono escojas vivir. Nada nos puede asegurar que una neumonía o un órgano con fecha de caducidad antes de tiempo nos mande al otro barrio.
> Teniendo pareja, una edad y que no vives de tu físico, ya que no creo que curres de portero de discoteca o seas monitor de gimnasio, te aconsejaría parar un poco el ritmo de oxidación que llevas.
> ...



Problemas no tengo ninguno salvo los típicos pequeños problemas que nos van surgiendo a todos los autónomos en nuestro curro y que cada uno solventamos como buenamente podemos, pero de todos modos gracias por tu interés.

Sobre lo demás pues son chorradas y suposiciones que no vienen al caso y el caso es que te pones a divagarme con estudios sobre dietas hipocalóricas y a defender ese estilo de vida pero resulta como ya queda demostrado que no tienes ni idea sobre esos estudios ni tampoco practicas esa filosofía.

Es que todavía estoy esperando que me razones algo sobre la dieta hipercalórica que defiendes (pero no practicas) pero en cambio te pones a elucubrar sobre si trabajo de portero de discoteca, monitor o bombero forestal en Matalascañas. Y la razón es tan simple como que no tienes ni idea sobre ese tema porque solo eres un gran necio y los grandes necios siempre hablais mucho pero sin saber nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Problemas no tengo ninguno salvo los típicos pequeños problemas que nos van surgiendo a todos los autónomos en nuestro curro y que cada uno solventamos como buenamente podemos, pero de todos modos gracias por tu interés.
> 
> Sobre lo demás pues son chorradas y suposiciones que no vienen al caso y el caso es que te pones a divagarme con estudios sobre dietas hipocalóricas y a defender ese estilo de vida pero resulta como ya queda demostrado que no tienes ni idea sobre esos estudios ni tampoco practicas esa filosofía.
> 
> ...



Vamos que he dado en la tecla.
Y encima no has entendido nada. Sólo digo que no es necesario hacer un entrenamiento de elite, sino vives de tu físico. Entiendo que Rauxa si es monitor decida mazarse, o si FUERAS portero de discoteca, modelo o lo que fuera.
Sabes perfectamente que ingerir tantas calorías diarias al día es acortarte la viada o al menos comprar billetes para que así sea. Serás el que mas en forma estés del cementerio.
Hay estudios en animales que así lo demuestran y todo hace pensar que así es en humanos.
Tú verás que prioridades tienes. Y aquí no estoy entrando si la grasa te ayuda o no, sino que calzarte 4.500 calorías diarias te joderá a largo plazo. 
Pero claro el necio soy yo, claro, claro...


----------



## Rauxa (8 Dic 2016)

Entreno 3 días a la semana entre 15-20' a alta intensidad.

No busco ni estar mazado ni hipermusculado ni nada. Hago deporte puramente por salud.
Poco tiempo pero a muerte. Y de vez en cuando 1 horita de trote cochinero por la montaña.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2016 at 22:17 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Vamos que he dado en la tecla.
> Y encima no has entendido nada. Sólo digo que no es necesario hacer un entrenamiento de elite, sino vives de tu físico. Entiendo que Rauxa si es monitor decida mazarse, o si FUERAS portero de discoteca, modelo o lo que fuera.
> Sabes perfectamente que ingerir tantas calorías diarias al día es acortarte la viada o al menos comprar billetes para que así sea. Serás el que mas en forma estés del cementerio.
> Hay estudios en animales que así lo demuestran y todo hace pensar que así es en humanos.
> ...



Lo que acorta mucho la vida es comer muchas veces al día. Cuantas más veces comas, más veces tu cuerpo tiene que hacer la digestión. Más estrés para el cuerpo. Un estrés necesario por otra banda, pero si comemos muchas veces pues más estrés aún.

Uno puede ingerir 5000 calorías repartidas en 5 tomas.
Y otro puede ingerir 5000 repartidas en 2 tomas.

Habrán ingerido lo mismo pero repartido diferente El cuerpo humano está más adaptado a lo segundo que no a lo primero.

Es como debatir si es mejor que nuestro corazón, en reposo, es mejor que late 80 veces minuto o 60. Cuantas menos veces late, más nos durará (aunque su salud tb depende de otras mil variables).

Cuantas menos veces tengamos que hacer la digestión menos gastaremos nuestro sistema. Pero eso no quiere decir que tengamos que comer poco.

Yo como pocas veces pero nutritivo. Y no me fijo en si me estoy zampando medio conejo o un conejo entero o de si como más o menos frutos secos. Simplemente como por mi hambre. 

Hay mucha gente que come 5-7 veces al día. Poquito pero cada 2-3 horas. 
Más estrés, más desgaste, más posibilidad de enfermar. Y es que al comer tantas veces, es fácil entender que cuando se come, no se está ingiriendo comida muy nutritiva.
Yo antes eras de los que comía 5-7 veces. El cuerpo me lo pedía. Fue añadir frutos secos, aguacates, carne de verdad, huevos cada dia... y el cuerpo ya me pide comer 2 veces al día. Son buenas cantidades, pero solo 2 veces al día.
Ni zorra idea de las calorías que me meto. Pero ando ligero todo el día.


----------



## Cormac (9 Dic 2016)

Pues vamos, los estudios que se han hecho con diferentes animales demuestran que comer pocas calorías al día les alarga la vida.
Está por demostrar que en humanos sucede así, pero todo pinta que así es.
Como siempre lo dices con autoridad y con mucha seguridad, pero los estudios dicen lo contrario.
Ya te he dicho que no está demostrado si comer cinco veces al día es mejor que tres. Para mí sería mas cómodo hacerlo en tres.
Cómo te sientes mejor? Cómo haces una mejor digestión? Tras una comilona o comiendo poco?


----------



## Rauxa (9 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues vamos, los estudios que se han hecho con diferentes animales demuestran que comer pocas calorías al día les alarga la vida.
> Está por demostrar que en humanos sucede así, pero todo pinta que así es.
> Como siempre lo dices con autoridad y con mucha seguridad, pero los estudios dicen lo contrario.
> Ya te he dicho que no está demostrado si comer cinco veces al día es mejor que tres. Para mí sería mas cómodo hacerlo en tres.
> Cómo te sientes mejor? Cómo haces una mejor digestión? Tras una comilona o comiendo poco?



Hace 1 hora que estoy buscando estudios con humanos que digan lo que tu dices y no los encuentro. Cuando puedas, pon un par o tres de ellos.

Te digo que como 2 veces. No que coma mucha cantidad.

Uno puede comer poco pero muy nutritivo. Y otro puede comer mucho, pero poco nutritivo.

Yo me puedo comer un revoltillo de 2 huevos, con 4 tiras de bacon, con setas, con cebolla, con calabacin, con especias y olivas. A parte me como una cucharada de ghee y al final frutos secos.
Y muchas veces, con eso ya no ceno. Ando saciado.


Antes me podía comer una ensalada pequeña, unos macarrones, un trozo de carne y un yogurt y a las 2 horas ya me tenía que comer cualquier cosa pq me moría de hambre.

Mi digestión no depende de si como mucho o poco, sino de lo que como, que es algo muy diferente.

Si yo me como una rebanada de pan con philadelphia light, sólo 1, estaré con malestar y pesadez una hora. 
Si me como un conejo entero, un boniato y frutos secos, me levanto como dio, liviano y con ganas de dar un buen paseo. Con la puta rebanada, me levanto de la silla, me siento pesado, y me tengo que tirar al sofá a esperar que me baje todo.

Repito, lo estás encarando al revés. Que yo coma 2 veces al día, no significa que coma más que uno que coma 5.


----------



## Cormac (9 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hace 1 hora que estoy buscando estudios con humanos que digan lo que tu dices y no los encuentro. Cuando puedas, pon un par o tres de ellos.
> 
> Te digo que como 2 veces. No que coma mucha cantidad.
> 
> ...



Anda majo, vuelvete a leer mi mensaje que tú mismo has quoteado y luego vuelves a soltar tu parrafada, metiendo como haces siempre philadelphias light, danoninos y cosas así.
He dicho: ESTÁ POR DEMOSTRAR!!!!
Está PROBADO en numerosos animales de laboratorio y todo hace pensar que en humanos será así, por las personas centenarias a las que se les ha preguntado y estudiado.
No pueden meter a unos humanos y someterlos a una dieta de por vida para contrastarlo.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Anda majo, vuelvete a leer mi mensaje que tú mismo has quoteado y luego vuelves a soltar tu parrafada, metiendo como haces siempre philadelphias light, danoninos y cosas así.
> He dicho: ESTÁ POR DEMOSTRAR!!!!
> Está PROBADO en numerosos animales de laboratorio y todo hace pensar que en humanos será así, por las personas centenarias a las que se les ha preguntado y estudiado.
> No pueden meter a unos humanos y someterlos a una dieta de por vida para contrastarlo.*



A ver si lo comprendo bien, me estás sermoneando por algo que acabas de reconocer está aún por demostrar

Los ratones difieren en muchísimas cosas de los humanos, un ejemplo tienen control sobre su temperatura corporal cosa que los humanos no tenemos o aún no está demostrado que la tengamos. Por eso todos los estudios sobre animales después hay que demostrarlos también en humanos y ni muchísimo menos todos pasan esa prueba. 

Es que eres muy ridículo, sin acritud te lo digo.

Dicho esto, en la zona donde vivo hay mucha gente que supera y algunos por bastante la esperanza de vida en este estado (82 creo o así)

De esos hay tipo Don Quijote (delgados, huesudos, hipocalóricos vamos los que tú en teoría defiendes) y los hay tipo granjero (más fuertes, robustos, hipercalóricos vamos los que defiendo yo)

Salvando sus distancias, los dos tienen algo muy en común. Mucho o poco ambos han comido en la mayor parte de su vida comida no procesada y con nada o muy pocos añadidos químicos. Han comido mucho producto del cerdo, legumbres, leche entera y pan pero nada que ver con el actual. El pan que comieron en su juventud ni siquiera era de trigo sino de avena, centeno o cebada (de lo que tuvieran a mano) y el pan de trigo era muy basto y practicamente sin moler.

Resumiendo, con una alimentación exclusivamente de animales criados por ellos mismos o por otros vecinos, legumbres y verduras cultivadas por ellos mismos o vecinos, leche entera y quesos de sus animales o del vecino, pan con cereal muy poco molido hecho por ellos mismos o por el vecino y respirando a pleno pulmón aires sano que viene de las montañas, así cualquiera tiene mucha esperanza de vida.

En su vida se han bebido una Coca Cola, han comido una pizza o una hamburgues y precocidados como croquetas o palitos del supermercado pues algunos al final de sus vidas. Conejos, chorizos, morcillas, jamón, queso, legumbres, patatas, leche, huevos y pan la base diaria de su alimentación. El pan que venden por las calles con una furgoneta aunque ya no es el de antes es con mucho todavía bastante mejor que el de cualquier supermercado.

Así cualquiera tiene salud porque comiendo más o menos es practicamente idéntico a lo que defiendo yo (exceptuando el pan que aunque sea menos malo que el de supermercado aún así ni con un palo) y que sigo en todo lo que puedo. Todo natural y lo mínimo procesado posible.

Si comparamos su alimentación con la siguiente generación (la de 45 a 60 años oseas la mía) pues no hay color. Nosotros el que no haya vigilado como yo pues nos hemos tragado azúcares refinados, grasas trans y química en los alimentos por un tubo. A ver cuantos de esa generación superamos la esperanza de vida media y ya no te digo de la que venís detrás de nosotros (la generación de los Doritos)

Tú dices que me voy a morir por comer mucho, yo lo que te digo es que cada vez veo más gente incluso más joven que yo muriendo de repente. El último uno de 50 años hace un par de semanas que era delgadito, comía muy poquito y de todo como aconsejais *los mediterráneos* y que en el trabajo de repente se sintió mal y cayó desplomado al suelo con un infarto. Morir de infarto tan jóvenes si que es triste.

Claro, la gente justifica cosas como esas de "es que nunca sabes lo que te va a pasar" "son cosas que pasan" "no somos nada", etc etc etc. Nunca se lo achacarán a su dieta hipocalórica, estilo de vida, etc etc.

Eso si, como un día me paso algo así a mí no me hace falta ver los comentarios de la gente para saberlos: "normal que le pasara si siempre estaba corriendo por ahí como los locos y levantando esos pesos y comiendo a cubos esas cosas tan raras que comía, le ha pasado solo lo que le tenía que pasar" :XX::XX::XX:

La gente como tú sois así de hipócritas.

Saludos.


----------



## kilipdg (9 Dic 2016)

Que os parece la espelta que se está poniendo muy de moda en el pan y la repostería?


----------



## Cormac (9 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A ver si lo comprendo bien, me estás sermoneando por algo que acabas de reconocer está aún por demostrar
> 
> Los ratones difieren en muchísimas cosas de los humanos, un ejemplo tienen control sobre su temperatura corporal cosa que los humanos no tenemos o aún no está demostrado que la tengamos. Por eso todos los estudios sobre animales después hay que demostrarlos también en humanos y ni muchísimo menos todos pasan esa prueba.
> 
> ...



No son sólo ratones, sino que se ha hecho en mas animales.
Un experimento con humanos es prácticamente imposible de demostrar. No puede durar el experimento cincuenta años de vida de un adulto, pero que todo pinta que así sea.
Te sigue escociendo la evidencia, pero nada tú sigue comiendo como si estuvieras todos días celebrando un banquete de boda, que serás el mas fuerte y el que mas en forma estés de todo el cementerio.
PD: lo del difunto amigo delgadito, que comía mediterráneo (delgado y mediterráneoienso te lo has inventado como lo de tu médica que te insulta o esta vez es verdad???


----------



## Pichorrica (9 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No son sólo ratones, sino que se ha hecho en mas animales.
> Un experimento con humanos es prácticamente imposible de demostrar. No puede durar el experimento cincuenta años de vida de un adulto, pero que todo pinta que así sea.
> Te sigue escociendo la evidencia, pero nada tú sigue comiendo como si estuvieras todos días celebrando un banquete de boda, que serás el mas fuerte y el que mas en forma estés de todo el cementerio.
> PD: lo del difunto amigo delgadito, que comía mediterráneo (delgado y mediterráneoienso te lo has inventado como lo de tu médica que te insulta o esta vez es verdad???



Una cosa.

Si el amigo era ectomorfo puro y seguía la mediterránea de pasta,pan...lo mas normal es que estuviese muy delgado.

Lo dice alguien que antes estaba delgadisimo y desde que deje los procesados soy el doble del de antes


----------



## zapatitos (9 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *No son sólo ratones, sino que se ha hecho en mas animales.
> Un experimento con humanos es prácticamente imposible de demostrar. No puede durar el experimento cincuenta años de vida de un adulto, pero que todo pinta que así sea.
> Te sigue escociendo la evidencia, pero nada tú sigue comiendo como si estuvieras todos días celebrando un banquete de boda, que serás el mas fuerte y el que mas en forma estés de todo el cementerio.
> PD: lo del difunto amigo delgadito, que comía mediterráneo (delgado y mediterráneoienso te lo has inventado como lo de tu médica que te insulta o esta vez es verdad???*



¿Pero vas a poner esos estudios que dices y los vas a razonar o te vas a seguir dedicando como siempre a tirar piedras y esconder la mano? Porque no razonas nada de lo que dices.

Pdta - Cualquiera puede mirar a su alrededor y ver como se incrementan los casos de muertes prematuras en personas cada vez más jóvenes. ¿Todos ellos comen y hacen deporte como yo?

Si, hay deportistas que mueren haciendo deporte pero no por su práctica sino por otras circunstancias como practicarlo mal o hacer esfuerzos que no pueden hacer. No todo el mundo está preparado para hacer deporte.

Pdta 2 - Ante la falta de argumentos toca difamar al contrario pero conmigo no te va a servir de nada. Todavía estoy esperando que razones o intentes razonar algo de lo que defiendes pero no lo vas a hacer jamás porque como ya dije eres un gran necio. Y llamarte gran necio no es insulto ni una difamación sino una definición porque llamar a alguien lo que es jamás debería ser calificado como un insulto, que quede bien claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (9 Dic 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Una cosa.
> 
> Si el amigo era ectomorfo puro y seguía la mediterránea de pasta,pan...lo mas normal es que estuviese muy delgado.
> 
> Lo dice alguien que antes estaba delgadisimo y desde que deje los procesados soy el doble del de antes



A ver, que ya se que es posible. Yo lo estoy y como pan y pastas.
Lo que ya no me creo del tipo éste son sus mentiras. Se ha colado diciendo que su médica le gritó gordo y.le recetó medicación, mientras ella está como una albóndiga. Quien se crea esa historia es gilipollas.
Ya dijo una vez que le había salido un cross o una carrera de 8 kms el fin de semana X a 3'45 minutos el kilómetro, y eso estando musculado. Para el que no esté familiarizado con esos tiempos, os diré que es un tiempazo, y mas con cuarenta y tantos años y con su peso. En ese mismo post le repliqué que si me ponía a buscar carreras por la zona donde vive (salen en internet, los nombres, edad, dorsal y tiempo de carrera) sabríamos quien era. A raíz de eso, reconoce que había falseado datos para no ser reconocido (por supuesto según él, el tiempo y la distancia era real)
Ahora, que casualidad, salta que hace dos semanas murió un conocido suyo, del que además sabía de que se alimentaba y que era la mediterránea y que se ha muerto de un infarto.
A mí éste no me va a hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino. Y mira que en su momento le defendí cuando algunos ponían en dudas sus marcas, diciendo que conozco a alguno, que está muy musculado y baja perfectamente de las tres horas de la maratón.
Pero cuando te va soltando una tras otra, pues revovino y ya no me creo nada de lo que ha contado.
Es como si abro un post, diciendo que un amigo que comenzó la paleo hace dos años se ha muerto de fallo multiorgánico
Joder, un poco de seriedad, que lo de la médico insultándole ha sido de traca ::
Parafraseandole: A OTRO PERRO CON ESE HUESO


---------- Post added 09-dic-2016 at 15:54 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Pero vas a poner esos estudios que dices y los vas a razonar o te vas a seguir dedicando como siempre a tirar piedras y esconder la mano? Porque no razonas nada de lo que dices.
> 
> Pdta - Cualquiera puede mirar a su alrededor y ver como se incrementan los casos de muertes prematuras en personas cada vez más jóvenes. ¿Todos ellos comen y hacen deporte como yo?
> 
> ...



Buscalo, que toy con el móvil, o preguntale a esa doctora que tienes que se dedica a insultar a sus pacientes :XX:


----------



## Dugongo (9 Dic 2016)

El estudio más fiable sobre si la dieta hipocalorica alarga la vida es en primates, lo más parecido. Y hay dos: uno, en el que decían que sí (29℅ dieta azúcares y grupo control con comida ilimitada) y otro, muy largo y exhaustivo que dice que no (4℅ azúcares y grupo control con comida más abundante pero sin pasarse).

Así que nada de afirmar cosas tajantemente y en humanos. Ni para un lado ni para el otro.

Pd: en el primer estudio más de la mitad del grupo control acabaron diabéticos. Y los hipicaliricos no a pesar del ℅ de azúcares. Del segundo estudio nada de diabéticos en ninguno de los dos grupos

Los podéis buscar. Están publicados. Lo importante es que cambia el microbioma (qué bacterias tenían en el intestino, que tiene unas implicaciones muy fuertes a nivel inmunológico sobre todo)


----------



## lewis (9 Dic 2016)

cormac
Buscalo dijo:


> No le insultó le menospreció y faltó al respeto. Troll.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Buscalo, que toy con el móvil, o preguntale a esa doctora que tienes que se dedica a insultar a sus pacientes* :XX:



O sea que realmente no tienes ni idea sobre ningún estudio sobre el tema y como no tienes argumentos intentas seguir conmigo la misma táctica que ya utilizas con Karlos Smith de intentar desacreditarle llamándole embustero por no se qué chorrada sobre las artes marciales, una táctica típica de mentes inferiores cuando saben que están tratando con gente más inteligente que ella y tanto Karlos Smith como yo (con nuestras diferencias en varios criterios que las tenemos) lo somos comparados a alguien como tú.

Por eso te llamo gran necio, porque aquí cada uno intentar razonar lo que defiende pero tú es que eres muy simple y ni siquiera sabes lo que defiendes.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Dic 2016)

Historia Ecléctica: LA INCREÍBLE HISTORIA DEL PEMMICAN


----------



## Cormac (9 Dic 2016)

lewis dijo:


> No le insultó le menospreció y faltó al respeto. Troll.



Pues leete la página 29 del hilo de "la grasa es la causa de la obesidad?" y verás como dice que le llamó gordo con cara de perro, en unos simples análisis rutinarios. Tú te crees eso?
Tú te crees que un conocido suyo murió justamente dos semanas y además conocía lo que comía? Que no es que se hinchara a donuts y fuera un alcohólico y tuviera sobrepeso, sino que qué coincidencia era un tío delgado que se cuidaba y seguía la dieta mediterránea??? De verdad te lo crees? No ves claro que se lo ha inventado para dar fuerza a su teoría.
Joder, si es un puto insulto a la inteligencia. 
Mira, yo me creo todo, no tengo porqué dudarlo, pero en cuanto cazo a alguien en alguna mentira, ya no me creo nada de lo que diga.
Intenta meter ahora a Karlos Smith. Eso lo dije por un comentario que hizo en el foro de Guardería, sobre la quedada para la pelea (troleada) de Markkus y creo que Grappa Reload, sobre si 10 kilos en una pelea era una gran diferencia. Cuando a cualquiera que sea cinturón negro, poco le tiene que preocupar 10 kilos, pero vamos, que ese no es el tema, y realmente me da igual que sea cinturón negro o no.
Y yo te pregunto, ya que me llamas troll. Tú de verdad te crees lo que ha contado Zapatitos sobre su doctora y el conocido o crees que se lo ha inventado para dar veracidad y reforzar su teoría?

---------- Post added 09-dic-2016 at 23:46 ----------




Dugongo dijo:


> El estudio más fiable sobre si la dieta hipocalorica alarga la vida es en primates, lo más parecido. Y hay dos: uno, en el que decían que sí (29℅ dieta azúcares y grupo control con comida ilimitada) y otro, muy largo y exhaustivo que dice que no (4℅ azúcares y grupo control con comida más abundante pero sin pasarse).
> 
> Así que nada de afirmar cosas tajantemente y en humanos. Ni para un lado ni para el otro.
> 
> ...



Si volveis a releer mi post original, siempre he dicho que ESTÁ POR DEMOSTRAR EL RESULTADO EN HUMANOS. Soy el primero que lo he dicho. En ratones, que aunque muy diferentes en apariencia, comparten un 95% de genoma humano está demostrado.
Es un estudio que será imposible realizar en humanos, a no ser que cojas a un grupo y los tengas como en El Show de Truman
Como en los ratones y otros animales todo hace pensar que en humanos será así. Hago yo una dieta hipocalorica? NO, NO LA HAGO. No tendría la fuerza de voluntad para hacerla y lo he dicho desde el principio. 
Me parece una locura someter a tal estrés a tu cuerpo, como si todos días fuera una boda, con las calorías que ingiere Zapatitos?
Que me parece perfecto que las queme luego en en gym, pero que la TEORÍA es que esa práctica le acortará la vida.
Yo lo veo claro.


----------



## Dugongo (10 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues leete la página 29 del hilo de "la grasa es la causa de la obesidad?" y verás como dice que le llamó gordo con cara de perro, en unos simples análisis rutinarios. Tú te crees eso?
> Tú te crees que un conocido suyo murió justamente dos semanas y además conocía lo que comía? Que no es que se hinchara a donuts y fuera un alcohólico y tuviera sobrepeso, sino que qué coincidencia era un tío delgado que se cuidaba y seguía la dieta mediterránea??? De verdad te lo crees? No ves claro que se lo ha inventado para dar fuerza a su teoría.
> Joder, si es un puto insulto a la inteligencia.
> Mira, yo me creo todo, no tengo porqué dudarlo, pero en cuanto cazo a alguien en alguna mentira, ya no me creo nada de lo que diga.
> ...



De hecho, en humanos tienes bastantes sujetos que siguen esas dietas hipocalóricas con mucha fuerza de voluntad y durante mucho tiempo. Algunos hasta el extremo, otros no tanto. Se llama anorexia. Hay cientos de miles de casos. Y no, no viven más.

Si fuera a poner mi dinero en uno de los dos lados, yo no apostaría por la reducción calórica como forma de vida. La teoría de que funcione en ratones y por eso funcionaría en humanos es débil. Hay que ser consciente de las miles de cosas que funcionan en ellos que luego en humanos no. Son mayoría, desgraciadamente. Muchos medicamentos y tratamientos se han ido por el camino.

El cuerpo humano es mucho más sabio de lo que parece y se autorregula casi a la perfección. Si no juegas con los mecanismos de equilibrio metabolico del cuerpo, te mantienes en un peso/volumen/composición correcto y eso es lo justo y necesario para vivir bien y largo tiempo. Entre dietas estúpidas, disruptores endocrinos, procesados que desequilibran la composición macro del alimento y le borran por completo el contenido en nutrientes... No se está permitiendo al cuerpo funcionar como debe.

Hay que comer cuando se tiene hambre y dejar que el hambre sea una señal sin interferencias. ¿Acaso cagais según un horario establecido cuando "toca" y forzais hacerlo o no según otros criterios? ¿Acaso privais al cuerpo de dormir sistemáticamente de forma sana o forzais a dormir más allá de vuestra necesidad? Nuestros abuelos jamás se plantearon si hay o no que comer y cuánto. Sobrepensar las cosas quizá está forzando un estado muy poco natural y beneficioso para el cuerpo y la mente de la gente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues leete la página 29 del hilo de "la grasa es la causa de la obesidad?" y verás como dice que le llamó gordo con cara de perro, en unos simples análisis rutinarios. Tú te crees eso?
> Tú te crees que un conocido suyo murió justamente dos semanas y además conocía lo que comía? Que no es que se hinchara a donuts y fuera un alcohólico y tuviera sobrepeso, sino que qué coincidencia era un tío delgado que se cuidaba y seguía la dieta mediterránea??? De verdad te lo crees? No ves claro que se lo ha inventado para dar fuerza a su teoría.
> Joder, si es un puto insulto a la inteligencia.
> Mira, yo me creo todo, no tengo porqué dudarlo, pero en cuanto cazo a alguien en alguna mentira, ya no me creo nada de lo que diga.
> ...



Sin que empecemos a chuparnos las pollas yo si me creo la historia de Zapatitos porque cada vez que ibamos a la mutua le pasaba algo parecido a mi compañero de trabajo. Tiene una genetica que es fibrado todo musculatura espaldas anchas y cintura estrecha sin un apice de grasa. En las revisiones le salia un IMC parecido al mio y le ponian en el rango de sobrepeso. No solo se lo ponian en el papel el medico se lo decia en todas las revisiones que tenia que perder peso. A mi me sobraban 10 kilos o mas de grasa y a el ...de musculo?
Era un descojono la verdad como son tan cortos de miras los medicos. No lo insultaba aclaro
Pero si le decia que estaba gordo.

En cuanto el estudio de ratones dudo que haya ninguno que sea extrapolable a alto consumo calorico en la dieta y alto gasto calorico deportivo. Ratones culturistas?
Zapatitos ya ha dicho mil veces que la alta competicion no es sana, pero el simplemente le da a los hierros y otras rutinas al nivel que le apetece no por competir. Lo que afirmas simplemente no es extrapolable. Su modo de vida es mas saludable que el 99% de la poblacion. 

Offtopic: Se ve que me sali del hilo chorra que comentas (me canse de leer trolleadas) pero por supuesto que 10 kilos de diferencia (en competicion) son mucha diferencia con otro cinturon negro. En mi epoca habian categorias de peso en la competiciones oficiales. En la calle evidentemente con alguien que no practique artes marciales el peso da igual.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Si volveis a releer mi post original, siempre he dicho que ESTÁ POR DEMOSTRAR EL RESULTADO EN HUMANOS. Soy el primero que lo he dicho. En ratones, que aunque muy diferentes en apariencia, comparten un 95% de genoma humano está demostrado.
> Es un estudio que será imposible realizar en humanos, a no ser que cojas a un grupo y los tengas como en El Show de Truman
> Como en los ratones y otros animales todo hace pensar que en humanos será así. Hago yo una dieta hipocalorica? NO, NO LA HAGO. No tendría la fuerza de voluntad para hacerla y lo he dicho desde el principio.
> Me parece una locura someter a tal estrés a tu cuerpo, como si todos días fuera una boda, con las calorías que ingiere Zapatitos?
> ...



No estoy comiendo siempre como si fuera una boda, en una boda nunca os falta el pan a cestas y llevo unos 25 años que ni probarlo siquiera 

Como mucha verdura en dos comidas diarias, una de ellas siempre es con verdura cruda como lechuga, tomates, pimientos, zanahorias, etc etc etc.

Como carne, pescado, huevos, queso, leche (en bajas cantidades) croquetas caseras de salmón o carne solo si me las hace la parienta (las hace con avena y sin pan ni harina de trigo y demás porquerías)

Como aceite de oliva, frutos secos, semillas de lino.

Como algo de fruta sobre todo mermelada de albaricoque casera natural que hace la parienta, peras, manzanas y plátanos.

Como algunos carbohidratos cuando creo que los necesito. Copos de avena, salvado de avena, patatas, arroz, legumbres, un poquito de miel.

Como concentrado de proteinas de suero si creo que lo necesito.

Los fines de semana me como una tortilla de patatas y la paella de pollo con marisco que los domingos en mi casa es sagrada.

Alguna vez como pecadillo me he hecho algún bizcocho o galletas de avena con un poco de sacarina pero bastante ocasional. Pero tan poquita que ni sabe a dulce porque si sabe a dulce me pongo malo. O un estofado, si es que hasta mis pecados gastronómicos son de lo más simple ::

Y poco más, no necesito más. Intento meter la menor química posible que puedo dentro de mis posibilidades.

Dime en que bodas ponen ese tipo de menús que me apunto a comer a todas  

Saludos.


----------



## trancos123 (10 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Historia Ecléctica: LA INCREÍBLE HISTORIA DEL PEMMICAN



Por si alguien le interesa, hay muchos vídeos en youtube que enseñan a preparar pemmican (en algún vídeo recomiendan meterlo en la nevera un par de días antes de comerlo pq, según ellos, mejora el sabor).

How to make Pemmican, nature's most perfect food - YouTube

How to make Pemmican - YouTube


----------



## zapatitos (10 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Sin que empecemos a chuparnos las pollas yo si me creo la historia de Zapatitos porque cada vez que ibamos a la mutua le pasaba algo parecido a mi compañero de trabajo. Tiene una genetica que es fibrado todo musculatura espaldas anchas y cintura estrecha sin un apice de grasa. En las revisiones le salia un IMC parecido al mio y le ponian en el rango de sobrepeso. No solo se lo ponian en el papel el medico se lo decia en todas las revisiones que tenia que perder peso. A mi me sobraban 10 kilos o mas de grasa y a el ...de musculo?
> Era un descojono la verdad como son tan cortos de miras los medicos. No lo insultaba aclaro
> Pero si le decia que estaba gordo.
> 
> ...



A mí no me insulta porque llamar gordo a alguien y decirle que debe perder peso no es un insulto, simplemente me menosprecia y me falta al respeto (que es diferente) al no dejarme que le explique que cosas como el IMC en personas que hacen musculación y por tanto tienen un desarrollo muscular por encima de lo normal no sirven para nada. Me reitera quien es el médico ella o yo (obviamente lo es ella) los años que ha estudiado para serlo y que debo de tomarme los fármacos que me receta. Y como no es una persona con la que se pueda razonar pues opto por lo más sencillo que es decirle a todo que si bwana y cuando salgo de la consulta hago lo que me parece correcto y hasta otra vez. Como de todas formas solo voy porque la analítica así sale gratis pues tampoco me preocupa mucho lo que me diga ella.

Y sobre el offtopic por lo que veo el tal Cormac se cree que las categorías por peso en muchos deportes las hacen por gusto y poque les apetece. Por lo que parece el tal Cormac se cree que (por poner un ejemplo) el mexicano Ricardo López que coincidió en el tiempo con Mike Tyson pero en una categoría más baja podría haberle noqueado al gran Tyson en un ring. Si lo digo y lo reitero, un gran necio, 10 kilos es un mundo en cualquier deporte con categorías de peso.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (10 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mí no me insulta porque llamar gordo a alguien y decirle que debe perder peso no es un insulto, simplemente me menosprecia y me falta al respeto (que es diferente) al no dejarme que le explique que cosas como el IMC en personas que hacen musculación y por tanto tienen un desarrollo muscular por encima de lo normal no sirven para nada. Me reitera quien es el médico ella o yo (obviamente lo es ella) los años que ha estudiado para serlo y que debo de tomarme los fármacos que me receta. Y como no es una persona con la que se pueda razonar pues opto por lo más sencillo que es decirle a todo que si bwana y cuando salgo de la consulta hago lo que me parece correcto y hasta otra vez. Como de todas formas solo voy porque la analítica así sale gratis pues tampoco me preocupa mucho lo que me diga ella.
> 
> Y sobre el offtopic por lo que veo el tal Cormac se cree que las categorías por peso en muchos deportes las hacen por gusto y poque les apetece. Por lo que parece el tal Cormac se cree que (por poner un ejemplo) el mexicano Ricardo López que coincidió en el tiempo con Mike Tyson pero en una categoría más baja podría haberle noqueado al gran Tyson en un ring. Si lo digo y lo reitero, un gran necio, 10 kilos es un mundo en cualquier deporte con categorías de peso.
> 
> Saludos.



Off-topic: se refería a un tío NO cinturón negro con 10 kilos a mas a un SÍ cinturón negro en una pelea o al menos así se entendió en aquel hilo.
Que si le vas a tener miedo por 10 kilos, pues no eres cinturón negro.
Me vas a enseñar tú a mí nada ::
PD: muy bien el intento de arreglar y maquillar lo de tu doctora, pero a mí ya no me la cuelas mas, campeón . Que hasta dijiste que te dio hasta recetas sin tú pedírselas y ella estando gorda como una albóndiga.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Dic 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> *Zapatitos, ¿podrías preguntarle a tu mujer la receta de esas croquetas caseras de avena y carne? ¿Es sustituir la misma cantidad de harina por la de avena y ya? Con antojo me encuentro.*



Mi parienta las hace así ya sean de carne o salmón, lo único que cambia son las especias aunque como más nos gusta es con orégano. A nosotros nos gustan a los demás no se 

Por ejemplo las de salmón:

*CROQUETAS DE SALMON*

320 Grm de salmón
150 gr de queso de oveja curado
70 gr de salvado de avena (o harina de avena)
20 gr de salvado de trigo (opcional pero da más consistencia)
40 gr de almendras crudas
8 yemas de huevo
1/2 cebolla
1 ajo
20 gr de aceite de oliva
Una pizca de nuez moscada
Una pizca de pimienta negra
Un clavo de olor
Orégano al gusto (u otra especia o especias)
Una pizca de sal yodada (opcional si la lleva no pasa nada y si no la lleva tampoco)

Calentar agua, cuando hierva añadir la cebolla 5 minutos, añadir el salmón bajar el fuego al mínimo
y cocer otros 5-10 minutos más. Apartar y reservar.
En un bol grande mezclar los demás ingredientes junto a la cebolla cocida y picarlos y batirlos
hasta que se haga una pasta uniforme. Añadir después el salmón troceado y picado aparte a mano (a mí
no me gusta muy picado y batido pero al que le guste pues que lo haga) y mezclarlo todo bien con
una cuchara o similar. Extenderlo en un recipiente, meterlo en el frigorífico y esperar un tiempo
que repose (yo si no tengo prisa espero unas horas) Se saca, se van haciendo croquetas o albóndigas
tamaño al gusto personal de cada uno y se van untando de salvado de avena en un plato, si se
prefiere harina de avena pues harina y freirlas 2-3 minutos en una sartén con aceite de oliva,
importante que la temperatura del aceite no supere los 150-160 grados que es cuando oxida y pierde
propiedades (si es extravirgen, el virgen a secas aguanta los 200 y el normal alrededor de 240) El aceite que sobre se filtra bien y sirve para cualquier cosa.
Osease como cualquier croqueta o albóndiga solo que sin pan y harina de trigo, hay que darse un
poco más de maña al principio porque la avena es más basta pero con práctica quedan fenomenal.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2016 at 20:38 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> *Off-topic: se refería a un tío NO cinturón negro con 10 kilos a mas a un SÍ cinturón negro en una pelea o al menos así se entendió en aquel hilo.
> Que si le vas a tener miedo por 10 kilos, pues no eres cinturón negro.
> Me vas a enseñar tú a mí nada ::
> PD: muy bien el intento de arreglar y maquillar lo de tu doctora, pero a mí ya no me la cuelas mas, campeón . Que hasta dijiste que te dio hasta recetas sin tú pedírselas y ella estando gorda como una albóndiga.*



Ahora me entero que a los médicos de las SS hay que pedirles que te extiendan recetas, hasta ahora creía que la cosa funcionaba de la siguiente manera, tú ibas a la consulta, ellos te diagnosticaban y según su diagnóstico ellos si lo veían oportuno te extendían la receta o recetas, te extendían volante para especialista o las dos cosas o ninguna. Después tú si quieres te lo tomas lo de la receta y vas al especialista y si no quieres no te lo tomas o no vas al especialista porque hasta hoy no hay ninguna ley que te obligue a hacerle caso a un médico de las SS.

Pero por lo que parece a tí cuando vas te hacen suplicarles de rodillas por una receta porque si no te vas tú con las manos vacías, tu médico es todavía más rarito que la mía por lo que veo ::

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (10 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mi parienta las hace así ya sean de carne o salmón, lo único que cambia son las especias aunque como más nos gusta es con orégano. A nosotros nos gustan a los demás no se
> 
> Por ejemplo las de salmón:
> 
> ...



Será porque hace AÑOS que no tengo que visitar a un médico, ni tomar ningún tipo de MEDICACIÓN.
Me hago el reconocimiento médico anual de la empresa, donde me salen todos análisis de sangre, orina, vista (cada año ahí pienso que voy a caer), oído, etc... COJONUDOS.
A excepción de una fractura que hace años me hice, sólo me ven cuando me toca acompañar.a la family.
La receta te la darán cuando vas por algún dolor, no por un reconocimiento médico.
O eres un gordinflón (con la ropa puesta) o ni de coña no sabe lo que es un tío musculado, sino de qué te va a nadar recetas.
Por cierto, o vives en un pueblo, o puedes pedir el cambio de médico sin gasto alguno para ti.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Off-topic: se refería a un tío NO cinturón negro con 10 kilos a mas a un SÍ cinturón negro en una pelea o al menos así se entendió en aquel hilo.
> Que si le vas a tener miedo por 10 kilos, pues no eres cinturón negro.
> Me vas a enseñar tú a mí nada ::
> PD: muy bien el intento de arreglar y maquillar lo de tu doctora, pero a mí ya no me la cuelas mas, campeón . Que hasta dijiste que te dio hasta recetas sin tú pedírselas y ella estando gorda como una albóndiga.



Pues lo entendiste como el culo porque en la calle un tio con 10 o con 20 me daria igual (tampoco me voy peleando por ahi que ya tengo una edad). En competicion si marca la diferencia. En un torneo local no hicieron categorias y me toco el tio mas tocho del gimnasio. Se compite por puntos y simplemente me echo del tatami dos veces y me lleve un par de pequeñas lesiones a casa, y yo no soy precisamente pequeño.

Luego no entiendo tu mania absurda de poner en duda lo que aqui se cuenta. Lo del IMC lo sufrimos todos lo que pasamos por la mutua. Y oir año tras año como a tios fibrados algunos por su trabajo otros por el gimnasio les hacian hincapie en el sobrepeso no le veia ninguna logica. Eso es habitual.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Luego no entiendo tu mania absurda de poner en duda lo que aqui se cuenta. Lo del IMC lo sufrimos todos lo que pasamos por la mutua. Y oir año tras año como a tios fibrados algunos por su trabajo otros por el gimnasio les hacian hincapie en el sobrepeso no le veia ninguna logica. Eso es habitual.



Seguro que el programa informático que usan las mutuas les da el informe prefabricado. Eso no lo escribe el médico, sencillamente se lo imprime el programa. Las mutuas y los servicios de prevención.

Eso sí los churros que escriben no se leen y luego los informes dicen sandeces, presumiblemente claro.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Será porque hace AÑOS que no tengo que visitar a un médico, ni tomar ningún tipo de MEDICACIÓN.
> Me hago el reconocimiento médico anual de la empresa, donde me salen todos análisis de sangre, orina, vista (cada año ahí pienso que voy a caer), oído, etc... COJONUDOS.
> A excepción de una fractura que hace años me hice, sólo me ven cuando me toca acompañar.a la family.
> La receta te la darán cuando vas por algún dolor, no por un reconocimiento médico.
> ...



Recapitulemos: no conoces ningún estudio sobre dieta hipocalórica pero la defiendes a muerte, no conoces los protocolos de los médicos de las SS (como recetarte inmediatamente estatinas a partir de cierto nivel de colesterol) pero hablas y polemizas sobre ello.

Eres de lo más coherente que he conocido por estos foros Cormac 

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (11 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Recapitulemos: no conoces ningún estudio sobre dieta hipocalórica pero la defiendes a muerte, no conoces los protocolos de los médicos de las SS (como recetarte inmediatamente estatinas a partir de cierto nivel de colesterol) pero hablas y polemizas sobre ello.
> 
> Eres de lo más coherente que he conocido por estos foros Cormac
> 
> Saludos.



Otra vez con el tema? Di en la tecla, eh? 
No se de donde te sacas esas cosas. Te repito que hay estudios en animales donde una dieta hipocalorica está demostrado que les alarga la vida, también hay otros donde a pesar de tener mejores análisis no se notaba a la hora de alargar sus años. En humanos no se han hecho estudios, por lo que te he dicho antes. No vas a meter a un grupo de 1.000 humanos y someterlos a una dieta durante mas de medio siglo como si estuvieran en el Show de Truman. Sí que hay altas posibilidades de que así sea, sobre todo cuando han preguntado por su alimentación y estilo de vida a los centenarios.
Tiene su lógica, si piensas que comas lo que comas, te contaaminas de algo. Si comes pescado comes mercurio, si comes verduras comes sulfatos por muy bien que las laves, y eso con dos alimentos sanos, no te digo ya con los otros.
Con lo de los médicos, no intentes confundir a nadie, que se perfectamente los protocolos. Entre otras cosas voy a dos pediatras (seguridad social y privado) 
Que te repito que no me creo una mierda de lo que cuentas. Que no me creo que una albóndiga con patas te comience a menospreciar con cara de perro viéndote que no tienes sobrepeso y aparentando muchos años menos que según tú aparentas. No cuela, amigo.
Que te inventes lo del conocido delgado, que se cuidaba.y comiendo la dieta mediterránea u que se murió de un infarto hace dos semanas es de traca.
Lo debías conocer también que sabes hasta como se alimentaba, si hombre, si.
El que no vea que te has inventado ésta historia para reforzar tu tesis va bueno.
Te repito que a mí ya no me la cuelas


----------



## sada (11 Dic 2016)

Ideas para navidad¿ cómo lo soléis hacer?


----------



## zapatitos (11 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Otra vez con el tema? Di en la tecla, eh?
> No se de donde te sacas esas cosas. Te repito que hay estudios en animales donde una dieta hipocalorica está demostrado que les alarga la vida, también hay otros donde a pesar de tener mejores análisis no se notaba a la hora de alargar sus años. En humanos no se han hecho estudios, por lo que te he dicho antes. No vas a meter a un grupo de 1.000 humanos y someterlos a una dieta durante mas de medio siglo como si estuvieran en el Show de Truman. Sí que hay altas posibilidades de que así sea, sobre todo cuando han preguntado por su alimentación y estilo de vida a los centenarios.
> Tiene su lógica, si piensas que comas lo que comas, te contaaminas de algo. Si comes pescado comes mercurio, si comes verduras comes sulfatos por muy bien que las laves, y eso con dos alimentos sanos, no te digo ya con los otros.
> Con lo de los médicos, no intentes confundir a nadie, que se perfectamente los protocolos. Entre otras cosas voy a dos pediatras (seguridad social y privado)
> ...



*Nuevos estudios desmienten la famosa dieta de la longevidad, de moda hace algunos años.

Llevar una dieta hipocalórica no alarga la vida

"" ""

Un trabajo del Centro Nacional para la Investigación de Primates de Wisconsin, que comenzó en 1989, también empleó monos rhesus, cuya psicología, genética y período de vida promedio (27 años) son más cercanos a los de los humanos que los roedores en los que se ha investigado previamente la restricción calórica.

"" ""

Los expertos en envejecimiento esperaban desde ese momento un análisis del estudio del NIA (Instituto Nacional del Envejecimiento) y el veredicto fue impactante: "Los monos calóricamente limitados no vivieron más que los otros monos", dijo a Reuters Julie Mattison del NIA, quien ayudó a dirigir el estudio.
*

Estudio del 2012 realizado en monos Rhesus que como dice la fuente su psicología, genética y periodo de vida es más semejante al hombre que la de tus ratones coloraos.

Cuando hay estudios diferentes que se contradicen entre ellos no se puede asegurar taxativamente nada porque no hay nada concluyente sobre este tema. Sospechas y nada más.

Busca el estudio si quieres que como antes yo a tí ahora tú me has pillado jugando con el móvil 

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (11 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Nuevos estudios desmienten la famosa dieta de la longevidad, de moda hace algunos años.
> 
> Llevar una dieta hipocalórica no alarga la vida
> 
> ...



Muy bien Zapatitos, has encontrado el mismo que yo, no tengo que buscar nada, el estudio de Wisconsin. Por eso he dicho en el mismo mensaje que has quoteado: "también hay otros donde a pesar de tener mejores análisis no se notaba a la hora de alargar los años"
Estoy mintiendo o eres tan sinvergüenza de que solo pones lo que te interesa?
Tan sinvergüenza que obvias que en ese mismo estudio los monos tenían mejores análisis que los hipercaloricos. Vaya, que casualidad, que como no te interesaba lo has obviado.
A otro perro con ese hueso, campeón!


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> Ideas para navidad¿ cómo lo soléis hacer?



Nada mas facil. Marisco, carne, pescado, etc, y vino y cava.

Ya fuera de la cena o comida principal a tirarle a la fruta y verdura.

Por no quedar mal siempre me zampo algun dulce navideño y me implosiona el estomago. Si no los toco puedo comer como un cosaco sin digestiones pesadas

Si pillo alguna pizca de dulce preferible el clasico turron duro o blando artesanales (almendra, huevo y miel) aunque tambien le meten hoy en dia azucar gran putada, pero no suelen llevar mas mierdas ni harinas como el resto de dulzachos.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Muy bien Zapatitos, has encontrado el mismo que yo, no tengo que buscar nada, el estudio de Wisconsin. Por eso he dicho en el mismo mensaje que has quoteado: "también hay otros donde a pesar de tener mejores análisis no se notaba a la hora de alargar los años"
> Estoy mintiendo o eres tan sinvergüenza de que solo pones lo que te interesa?
> Tan sinvergüenza que obvias que en ese mismo estudio los monos tenían mejores análisis que los hipercaloricos. Vaya, que casualidad, que como no te interesaba lo has obviado.
> A otro perro con ese hueso, campeón!*



Yo pensaba que estábamos hablando de estudios sobre dietas hipocalóricas y su aumento de la esperanza de vida en animales y no de resultados de análisis que según el estudio no influyeron en la esperanza de vida de los monos.

Osease el estudio llega a la conclusión de que una dieta hipocalórica podría mejorar la inmunidad y la salud general pero que esto no afectaría a su esperanza de vida. Y si no afectó en su esperanza de vida no se que interés puede tener en una discusión sobre la esperanza de vida, vamos creo yo no se. Hasta tú deberías de entender algo tan sencillo.

Entonces por lo que veo estamos ya de acuerdo en que no hay nada que demuestre concluyentemente que una dieta hipocalórica aumente la esperanza de vida y que una dieta más calórica la acorte (como defendías tú). 

Ahora si quieres podemos discutir sobre analíticas de sangre y salud que es otro tema.

*Pdata* - Por cierto que se me olvidó, ya dije en uno de los primeros posts de la discusión que había estudios que indicaban que una dieta hipocalórica tal vez podría aumentar la esperanza de vida y que el motivo podría ser el aumento de la inmunidad natural del organismo y por disminuir al mínimo las probabilidades de sufrir un buen número de enfermedades.

Por el contrario (porque todo tiene su parte buena y menos buena) reduce la producción de hormonas como la testosterona y por tanto te hace ser menos activo tanto física como sexualmente. Y yo por lo menos prefiero más la probabilidad de ser una máquina llena de testosterona y activa que una máquina llena de inmunidad pero apagada. Si vivo menos pues vivo menos y si vivo más pues vivo más, así es la vida.

Te lo vuelvo a poner para que le des un repaso:

*"Sigues tirando piedras y escondiendo la mano porque no explicas ni argumentas nada de nada solo que te vas a morir como sigas así

Como veo que tú no estás por la labor pues te lo comentaré yo.

Hay estudios en roedores que indican que una dieta hipocalórica (alrededor de unas 1500) puede aumentar la esperanza de vida al reducir al mínimo las probabilidades de sufrir un gran número de enfermedades causa de la muerte (cáncer, diabetes, infartos, etc etc) y al aumentar la inmunidad natural del organismo. Los científicos suponen que es una reacción lógica del organismo ante la falta de nutrientes para subsistir.

Esto es lo bueno de una dieta hipocalórica, después está la parte mala (porque como en casi todo hay su parte buena y parte mala). Una dieta hipocalórica va a hacer que seas menos activo fisicamente, menos fértil y menos potente sexualmente hablando. Esto también es algo muy lógico ya que a menos nutrientes menor capacidad de producción de hormonas anabólicas indispensables para el vigor tanto físico como sexual.

En la vida siempre hay que elegir un camino y yo elegí el camino de intentar vivir la vida que me toque vivir pero a pleno rendimiento de mis facultades físicas hasta el día en que me toque rellenar un agujero. Otros elegirán otro camino y es totalmente válido como cualquier camino.

Lo que no se puede es estar como tú, estoy pero no estoy, yo quiero pero no puedo, voy pero no voy que vengo y vengo pero no vengo porque ya me voy, en definitiva que no sabes ni que coño estás buscando en la vida ni que cojones quieres en la vida.

Mi recomendación es que te aclares primero la cabeza y después intentes seguir la filosofía de vida que más adecuada creas para tí, tu forma de pensar, de vivir, etc etc etc que yo ya tengo la mía y la acepto con sus virtudes y sus consecuencias"
*

¿Sabes leer y comprender lo que lees?

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (11 Dic 2016)

Se leer perfectamente, gracias.
Ese estudio también lo leí, por eso añadí esa nota.
He dicho desde el principio que no hay ningún estudio hecho en humanos. Supongo, y esto es cosecha propia de que es imposible someter a unos humanos a esa clase de estudio. Un estudio de garantías, que te lo admitan y publiquen en una revista científica.
Hay.otros estudios e otros animales, desde moscas de la fruta hasta mamíferos y SUPOSICIONES NO CONCLUYENTES donde una dieta hipocalorica en humanos alarga la ESPERANZA de vida ante una dieta que no lo es.
No te digo nada si cada día sometes a ese estrés al cuerpo, como si estuvieras en un banquete diario. 
Yo te digo que tendría cuidado y que te preguntes, si bajando un 25% ,las calorías diarias podrías rendir igual.
Realmente para qué te sirve ser el mas.fuerte o el más rápido, cuando puedes estar en muy buena forma con menos.
Yo entreno muy fuerte, me encanta, y sé que es como una droga que crea adicción.
No.soy el que más corre cuando salimos a correr, no termino el primero el WOD, incluso muchas veces ni me da tiempo a hacerlo completo, pero cuando termino me siento de puta madre. 
Me siento mal, si alguna vez por circunstancias laborales o familiares, no puedo hacer deporte.
Tienes pareja, en tu trabajo no lo necesitas (a no ser que curres de puerta, modelo, policía, vivas del deporte o lo que sea) Allá tú, pero que estás comprando billetes, para morir antes de tiempo, aunque sea "sano" y en muy buena forma.
Y aquí ya no me estoy.metiendo en si el pan integral es bueno o la manteca de cerdo es mala.
Ya lo he dicho en éste mismo hilo, la gente pierde la perspectiva.
Ves lo que ha comido la gente y dice atún, que a mí me encanta y sé lo saludable que es, pero que por el mercurio (no está recomendado ni en niños, ni embarazadas), comen salmón ahumado, cuando los ahumados también son malos. En algún blog paleo recomiendan tomar el sol, por la vitamina D. Muy bien, estoy fe acuerdo, pero en España??? Aquí con el sol que tomás en el día a día, no es necesario tomarlo mas. Un alemán sí que debe buscarlos, pero para uno que viva en España, con que pasee, y haga una vida normal, no lo necesita para nada.
Tu verás, ya te digo, que lo mismo llegas a los 100 y yo palmo el próximo año de un cáncer, pero cuida con eso.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Se leer perfectamente, gracias.
> Ese estudio también lo leí, por eso añadí esa nota.
> He dicho desde el principio que no hay ningún estudio hecho en humanos. Supongo, y esto es cosecha propia de que es imposible someter a unos humanos a esa clase de estudio. Un estudio de garantías, que te lo admitan y publiquen en una revista científica.
> Hay.otros estudios e otros animales, desde moscas de la fruta hasta mamíferos y SUPOSICIONES NO CONCLUYENTES donde una dieta hipocalorica en humanos alarga la ESPERANZA de vida ante una dieta que no lo es.
> ...



Si se necesita, que no todo es Málaga e incluso ya ni nuestros hijos son blancos, ni todas las pieles blancas absorben la misma cantidad de vitamina,. La gente muchas veces pasa mil horas en el trabajo y luego a casa o al gimnasio. Es decir no ven la calle ni en la tele.

Ni te cuento ya con las cremas hidratantes, que hasta las peores tienen filtro.

Pero por Dios, no sé si será verdad, porque jamás pensé que a través de un pantalón pasaran los rayos ultravioleta, pero hasta mi pantalón deportivo lleva filtro y mi camiseta y.... ni tanto como en los ochenta que la gente parecia San Lorenzo en la parrilla ni lo de ahora para todos. Con no quemarse y supongo que no parecer zulú siendo de raza blanca debiera bastar.


----------



## Cormac (11 Dic 2016)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si se necesita, que no todo es Málaga e incluso ya ni nuestros hijos son blancos, ni todas las pieles blancas absorben la misma cantidad de vitamina,. La gente muchas veces pasa mil horas en el trabajo y luego a casa o al gimnasio. Es decir no ven la calle ni en la tele.
> 
> Ni te cuento ya con las cremas hidratantes, que hasta las peores tienen filtro.
> 
> Pero por Dios, no sé si será verdad, porque jamás pensé que a través de un pantalón pasaran los rayos ultravioleta, pero hasta mi pantalón deportivo lleva filtro y mi camiseta y.... ni tanto como en los ochenta que la gente parecia San Lorenzo en la parrilla ni lo de ahora para todos. Con no quemarse y supongo que no parecer zulú siendo de raza blanca debiera bastar.



Está claro y estoy de acuerdo que el que viva en Asturias o no pise la calle de día, necesitará y será recomendable un baño de sol de vez en cuando. Pero viendo nuestras playas abarrotadas me da que el sol hara mas mal que bien.
Un amigo que tengo y que su mujer es enfermera en Alicante, me comentaba que los médicos dermatólogos salían a la calle en verano con manga larga y gorra. Su teoría era, como otras muchas cosas como puede ser el vino, que no lo dicen mucho, por ser tan importante para la economía.
En países del norte de Europa tienen muchas deficiencias en los meses de invierno. 
Como casi todo en el término medio estará la virtud.


----------



## lewis (11 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Está claro y estoy de acuerdo que el que viva en Asturias o no pise la calle de día, necesitará y será recomendable un baño de sol de vez en cuando. Pero viendo nuestras playas abarrotadas me da que el sol hara mas mal que bien.
> *Un amigo que tengo y que su mujer es enfermera en Alicante, me comentaba que los médicos dermatólogos salían a la calle en verano con manga larga y gorra.* Su teoría era, como otras muchas cosas como puede ser el vino, que no lo dicen mucho, por ser tan importante para la economía.
> En países del norte de Europa tienen muchas deficiencias en los meses de invierno.
> Como casi todo en el término medio estará la virtud.



¡ Esto nos lo creemos o qué hacemos, espabilao !


----------



## Cormac (12 Dic 2016)

lewis dijo:


> ¡ Esto nos lo creemos o qué hacemos, espabilao !



Tú mismo, pero a mí no me pillarás en ninguna trola en hilos serios. Yo me crei lo del amigo, de hecho pasó por un cáncer de piel, que su mujer detectó enseguida la manchita. No te estoy diciendo que veo a los dermatólogos del hospital salir en manga larga a la calle, ya que ni vivo en Alicante, ni curro en un hospital, te digo lo que me contó.
Yo no me protejo, excepto cuando voy a la montaña y de uvas a brevas a la playa o piscina, que me meto protector de 50.
En el día a día no, los rayos de sol son necesarios, pero paso de exponerme al sol gratuitamente, que seguro que ya me excedí de crío mas de la cuenta.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (12 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> Ideas para navidad¿ cómo lo soléis hacer?



Yo en navidad casi como menos aún. No me gusta nada el turrón ni polvorones. Para cenar solemos hacer pescado o una carne ligera, y tan ricamente.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Se leer perfectamente, gracias.
> Ese estudio también lo leí, por eso añadí esa nota.
> He dicho desde el principio que no hay ningún estudio hecho en humanos. Supongo, y esto es cosecha propia de que es imposible someter a unos humanos a esa clase de estudio. Un estudio de garantías, que te lo admitan y publiquen en una revista científica.
> Hay.otros estudios e otros animales, desde moscas de la fruta hasta mamíferos y SUPOSICIONES NO CONCLUYENTES donde una dieta hipocalorica en humanos alarga la ESPERANZA de vida ante una dieta que no lo es.
> ...



Al menos ya reconoces que solo son especulaciones y que no hay nada concluyente sobre el tema y por tanto es papel mojado, eso ya es un gran adelanto.

Como ya te dije conozco casos de gente que ha llevado una vida de asceta y ha vivido muchísimos años y gente que ha llevado una dieta hipercalórica más similar a la mía y también los ha vivido.

Sobre todo lo demás la inmensa mayoría son especulaciones tuyas, hago deporte porque me gusta y me relaja en mi vida, no lo hago para intentar ser el más fuerte o el más rápido ni soy un gusano de gym. 
Si lo hiciera por esos motivos tomaría química deportiva y comería porquerías de las que comes tú como por ejemplo macarrones con tomate y una dieta más alta en carbohidratos como hacen todos los que intentan serlo porque ambas cosas son indispensanbles para intentar ser el más fuerte, más rápido o ser un gusano de gym. Y aún así siempre habrá alguien más grande y más fuerte que tú porque solo hay uno mejor que todos los demás y dificilmente ese serás tú.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Dic 2016)

De verdad que no entiendo al forero Cormac.

De todos los temas de relevancia que se han tratado en el hilo, no ha entrado en ninguno a fondo. Sólo se va a los detalles, a las anécdotas, a lo circunstancial. Nunca va a al fondo del asunto, pero siempre polemiza.

Este hilo trata del sobrepeso y la obesidad. En mi opinión, lo útil y verdaderamente sorprendente es que, partiendo de una premisa "¿Se debe el sobrepeso/obesidad a determinados alimentos (y no a un exceso de ingesta, medido en forma de calorías)?" han posteado MUCHÍSIMAS personas que, en su experiencia personal, han confirmado esto. Luego, después de ello, muchos foreros han investigado y buscado estudios que han confirmado una serie de cuestiones fundamentales.

Por ejemplo, se han puesto decenas de estudios en los que dietas iguales en nº de calorías, e incluso iguales en distribución de macronutrientes, producen diferentes acumulaciones de tejido adiposo total y de diferente distribución. Sin embargo, los endocrinos nos dicen que eso es imposible porque sólo importan las calorías totales.

A mi me parece que ese hallazgo es algo extremadamente importante. Significa que la teoría dominante sobre la obesidad y el sobrepeso es errónea. 

Además, se han propuesto algunas hipótesis sobre el papel hormonal en el sobrepeso/obesidad, desde el papel de la insulina como hormona principal del proceso a otras complementarias como leptina o grelina, relacionadas con el apetito y la saciedad. Así como el papel de la resistencia a la insulina. A mi todo esto me parece no sólo razonable, sino muy interesante por el cambio de paradigma que implica.

Por ejemplo, desviar el tema a si esta alimentación es o no saludable, puede ser interesante, pero desde luego no es decisivo. Ya que aquí se habla del mecanismo que rige el engorde y el adelgazamiento; no de cuál sería la alimentación ideal de un humano (aunque creo que son temas íntimamente relacionados).

Lo que me causa una gran inquietud es el asunto de las calorías. Una vez demostrada la inoperancia, no sólo práctica, sino a nivel teórico del modelo del balance energético, ¿no es evidente que cualquier conclusión que se saque de ese planteamiento debe ser gravemente errónea?

Me cuesta entender su postura, la verdad.


----------



## MAUSER (12 Dic 2016)

Ahora me voy a una comida con amigos y estoy temblando la cantidad de mierdas que me voy a tener que comer... Las Navidades para quien las quiera.


----------



## Cormac (12 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo al forero Cormac.
> 
> De todos los temas de relevancia que se han tratado en el hilo, no ha entrado en ninguno a fondo. Sólo se va a los detalles, a las anécdotas, a lo circunstancial. Nunca va a al fondo del asunto, pero siempre polemiza.
> 
> ...



Mira, el problema que tengo es que no tengo acceso a un ordenador diariamente para poner los enlaces a estudios. Escribo normalmente desde el smartphone o desde una tablet.
Entiendo que una dieta hipercalórica y con alto consumo de grasas es la leche. El sueño de muchos. Sólo digo que no pinta que sea saludable a largo plazo. Yo para perder peso, usé un camino diferente al tuyo, pero me pasó lo mismo. Nunca fui gordo, he hecho deporte toda mi vida, pero la barriguilla iba en aumento. Cuidé mi alimentación tras pasar por un nutricionista y dije adios al sobrepeso. Analisis perfectos, pero eso siempre me han salido así, sólo recuerdo de veinteañero un par de veces con las defensas bajas, que achacaron a hacer mucho deporte, aun así no me ponía malo.
Aquí aprendo. De Rauxa, me gustó mucho, y así se lo dije, el enlace sobre donde comprar carne, que sin tener la etiqueta de ecológica, practicamente lo es. También me está convenciendo de pasar de comer cinco comidas a tres, a pesar de que la comunidad científica no lo tiene claro. Tiene su lógica que al pancreas lo haces trabajar menos.
También digo que sobrevalorais mucho los estudios científicos. No estoy el ramo de la medicina, no tengo nada que ver con ello. Si que que estoy relacionado con estudios científicos de la ingeniería (no soy ingeniero, pero he trabajado en proyectos), y os diré que hay publicaciones y publicaciones y revistas de primera, de segunda, de tercera y de quinta división. Algunos estudios y tesis doctorales son una mierda, y eso no lo digo yo, lo dicen los investigadores con los que he trabajado estrechamente.
En cinco minutos he encontrado dos estudios, en PubMed (para que no digais nada), donde indica las ventajas en la longevidad de una dieta hipocalórica:
Long-term moderate calorie restriction inhibits inflammation without impairing cell-mediated immunity: a randomized controlled trial in non-obese h... - PubMed - NCBI


Calorie restriction in humans: An update. - PubMed - NCBI
*Calorie restriction in humans: An update.

Most J1, Tosti V2, Redman LM3, Fontana L4.

Calorie restriction (CR), a nutritional intervention of reduced energy intake but with adequate nutrition, has been shown to extend healthspan and lifespan in rodent and primate models. Accumulating data from observational and randomized clinical trials indicate that CR in humans results in some of the same metabolic and molecular adaptations that have been shown to improve health and retard the accumulation of molecular damage in animal models of longevity. In particular, moderate CR in humans ameliorates multiple metabolic and hormonal factors that are implicated in the pathogenesis of type 2 diabetes, cardiovascular diseases, and cancer, the leading causes of morbidity, disability and mortality. In this paper, we will discuss the effects of CR in non-obese humans on these physiological parameters. Special emphasis is committed to recent clinical intervention trials that have investigated the feasibility and effects of CR in young and middle-aged men and women on parameters of energy metabolism and metabolic risk factors of age-associated disease in great detail. Additionally, data from individuals who are either naturally exposed to CR or those who are self-practicing this dietary intervention allows us to speculate on longer-term effects of more severe CR in humans.
*
La traducción:
*
Se ha demostrado que la restricción calórica (CR), una intervención nutricional de consumo energético reducido pero con una nutrición adecuada, prolonga la salud y la esperanza de vida en modelos de roedores y primates. La acumulación de datos de los ensayos clínicos observacionales y aleatorizados indican que la RC en humanos da lugar a algunas de las mismas adaptaciones metabólicas y moleculares que han demostrado mejorar la salud y retardar la acumulación de daño molecular en modelos animales de longevidad. En particular, la CR moderada en humanos mejora los múltiples factores metabólicos y hormonales que están implicados en la patogénesis de la diabetes tipo 2, las enfermedades cardiovasculares y el cáncer, las principales causas de morbilidad, discapacidad y mortalidad. En este artículo, vamos a discutir los efectos de la RC en los seres humanos no obesos en estos parámetros fisiológicos. Se hace especial hincapié en los últimos ensayos clínicos de intervención que han investigado la viabilidad y los efectos de la RC en hombres y mujeres jóvenes y de mediana edad sobre los parámetros del metabolismo energético y los factores de riesgo metabólico de la enfermedad asociada a la edad con gran detalle. Además, los datos de individuos que están naturalmente expuestos a CR o aquellos que son auto-practicar esta intervención dietética nos permite especular sobre los efectos a más largo plazo de CR más grave en los seres humanos.
*
_Long-term moderate calorie restriction inhibits inflammation without impairing cell-mediated immunity: a randomized controlled trial in non-obese humans.
Calorie restriction (CR) inhibits inflammation and slows aging in many animal species, but in rodents housed in pathogen-free facilities, CR impairs immunity against certain pathogens. However, little is known about the effects of long-term moderate CR on immune function in humans. In this multi-center, randomized clinical trial to determine CR's effect on inflammation and cell-mediated immunity, 218 healthy non-obese adults (20-50 y), were assigned 25% CR (n=143) or an ad-libitum (AL) diet (n=75), and outcomes tested at baseline, 12, and 24 months of CR. CR induced a 10.4% weight loss over the 2-y period. Relative to AL group, CR reduced circulating inflammatory markers, including total WBC and lymphocyte counts, ICAM-1 and leptin. Serum CRP and TNF-α concentrations were about 40% and 50% lower in CR group, respectively. CR had no effect on the delayed-type hypersensitivity skin response or antibody response to vaccines, nor did it cause difference in clinically significant infections. In conclusion, long-term moderate CR without malnutrition induces a significant and persistent inhibition of inflammation without impairing key in vivo indicators of cell-mediated immunity. Given the established role of these pro-inflammatory molecules in the pathogenesis of multiple chronic diseases, these CR-induced adaptations suggest a shift toward a healthy phenotype. 
_
La traducción:
_La restricción calórica (CR) inhibe la inflamación y retarda el envejecimiento en muchas especies animales, pero en los roedores alojados en instalaciones libres de patógenos, la CR impide la inmunidad contra ciertos patógenos. Sin embargo, poco se sabe acerca de los efectos de la CR a largo plazo moderado sobre la función inmune en los seres humanos. En este ensayo clínico multicéntrico y aleatorizado para determinar el efecto de la RC sobre la inflamación y la inmunidad mediada por células, se asignaron 218 adultos sanos no obesos (20-50 años) 25% CR (n = 143) o ad libitum AL) (n = 75), y los resultados evaluados al inicio, 12 y 24 meses de CR. CR indujo una pérdida de peso del 10,4% durante el período de 2 años. En relación con el grupo AL, CR redujo los marcadores inflamatorios circulantes, incluyendo el recuento total de glóbulos blancos y linfocitos, ICAM-1 y leptina. Las concentraciones séricas de CRP y TNF-α fueron aproximadamente 40% y 50% más bajas en el grupo CR, respectivamente. CR no tuvo efecto sobre la respuesta cutánea de hipersensibilidad de tipo retardado o la respuesta de anticuerpos a las vacunas, ni causó diferencias en infecciones clínicamente significativas. En conclusión, CR a largo plazo moderada sin desnutrición induce una inhibición significativa y persistente de la inflamación sin afectar a los indicadores clave in vivo de la inmunidad mediada por células. Dado el papel establecido de estas moléculas pro-inflamatorias en la patogénesis de múltiples enfermedades crónicas, estas adaptaciones inducidas por CR sugieren un cambio hacia un fenotipo saludable._


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo que acorta mucho la vida es comer muchas veces al día. Cuantas más veces comas, más veces tu cuerpo tiene que hacer la digestión. Más estrés para el cuerpo. Un estrés necesario por otra banda, pero si comemos muchas veces pues más estrés aún.



no escribes más que prejuicios paleos. 

A ver cómo te metes 3000 calorías que comían en las blue zones en una o dos sentadas sin superar el límite de volumen de tu estómago, que es algo que sí provoca un estrés extra.

Y encima si quieres hacerlo a base de carnuza, que provoca un estrés infinitamente mayor en el cuerpo del ser humano (comprueba los tiempos de digestión de los diferentes alimentos), apaga y vámonos.

Sencillamente lo que dices no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, porque la regla que prima en relación a la digestión es no exceder cierto volumen en la mayoría de las comidas y comer una mayoría de alimentos de fácil digestión.

Y esto sólo se puede logras, sobre todo si haces deporte, con tres o más comidas al día, algunas más calóricas y otras menos, según te pida el cuerpo.


----------



## Cormac (12 Dic 2016)

Luego aquí le estais acusando al pan integral que como a diario, del demonio, mientras flipo con alimentos como ahumados cancerígenos, atúnes llenos de mercurio, que os meteis al cuerpo, perdiendo la perspectiva total de los que ingerís. Harina: demonio, Atún ahumado: para adentro.
El pan que como y que me hago yo mismo en mi panificador del Lidl con harina ecológica tiene un 1% de azúcar, una miseria. Mucho menos que muchas verduras y casi todas las frutas. A cambio me da beneficios.
¿Que me sube el índice glucémico? La verdad, le dais una importancia que no tiene. Al doctor Fung, no lo conozco, pero me da la impresión que es otro vendehumos, el típico engaña bobos, que se ha dado cuenta que si quiere fama, tendrá que ir al revés de todos. Ejemplo (exagerado): si escribo el enésimo libro de que Hitler mató a seis millones de judíos y luego se sucidó en un bunker no venderé una mierda, pero si digo que el propio Hitler era judío y se jubiló de rabino en un Kitbutz en Israel, pues posiblemente venderé mas.
A la forera Sada, ya hemos visto que no le funciona. Y como no le funciona, ya está Zapatitos llamándola "trolecito". A mí me han acusado de clon de Sukuwung, de tener una panadería, de ser un CM de pastas Gallo... en fin.
Para cada estudio, hay otro que dice lo contrario. Es sólo perde un poco de tiempo y buscarlo. Os pongo un estudio, que además es el mas largo que se ha hecho con el índice glucémico, duró 18 meses:
An 18-mo randomized trial of a low-glycemic-index diet and weight change in Brazilian women. - PubMed - NCBI
*BACKGROUND: 

Despite interest in the glycemic index diets as an approach to weight control, few long-term evaluations are available.

OBJECTIVE: 

The objective was to investigate the long-term effect of a low-glycemic-index (LGI) diet compared with that of a high-glycemic-index (HGI) diet; all other dietary components were equal.

DESIGN: 

After a 6-wk run-in, we randomly assigned 203 healthy women [body mass index (in kg/m2): 23-30] aged 25-45 y to an LGI or an HGI diet with a small energy restriction. The primary outcome measure was weight change at 18 mo. Secondary outcomes included hunger and fasting insulin and lipids.

RESULTS: 

Despite requiring a run-in and the use of multiple incentives, only 60% of the subjects completed the study. The difference in glycemic index between the diets was approximately 35-40 units (40 compared with 79) during all 18 mo of follow-up, and the carbohydrate intake from energy remained at approximately 60% in both groups. The LGI group had a slightly greater weight loss in the first 2 mo of follow-up (-0.72 compared with -0.31 kg), but after 12 mo of follow-up both groups began to regain weight. After 18 mo, the weight change was not significantly different (P = 0.93) between groups (LGI: -0.41 kg; HGI: -0.26 kg). A greater reduction was observed in the LGI diet group for triacylglycerol (difference = -16.4 mg/dL; P = 0.11) and VLDL cholesterol (difference = -3.7 mg/dL; P = 0.03).

CONCLUSIONS: 

Long-term weight changes were not significantly different between the HGI and LGI diet groups; therefore, this study does not support a benefit of an LGI diet for weight control. Favorable changes in lipids confirmed previous results.
*
Y su traducción: *
FONDO:

A pesar del interés en las dietas del índice glucémico como un enfoque para el control del peso, pocas evaluaciones a largo plazo están disponibles.

OBJETIVO:

El objetivo fue investigar el efecto a largo plazo de una dieta de bajo índice glucémico (LGI) en comparación con la de una dieta con alto índice glucémico (HGI); Todos los demás componentes dietéticos eran iguales.

DISEÑO:

Después de un parto de 6 semanas, asignamos aleatoriamente 203 mujeres sanas [índice de masa corporal (en kg / m2): 23-30] de 25-45 años a una dieta LGI o HGI con una pequeña restricción de energía. La medida de resultado primaria fue el cambio de peso a los 18 meses. Los resultados secundarios incluyeron el hambre y la insulina en ayunas y los lípidos.

RESULTADOS:

A pesar de requerir un "run-in" y el uso de incentivos múltiples, sólo el 60% de los sujetos completaron el estudio. La diferencia en el índice glucémico entre las dietas fue aproximadamente 35-40 unidades (40 en comparación con 79) durante los 18 meses de seguimiento, y la ingesta de hidratos de carbono de energía se mantuvo en aproximadamente 60% en ambos grupos. El grupo LGI tuvo una pérdida de peso ligeramente mayor en los primeros 2 meses de seguimiento (-0,72 frente a -0,31 kg), pero después de 12 meses de seguimiento ambos grupos comenzaron a recuperar peso. Después de 18 meses, el cambio de peso no fue significativamente diferente (P = 0,93) entre los grupos (LGI: -0,41 kg, HGI: -0,26 kg). Se observó una mayor reducción en el grupo de dieta de LGI para el triacilglicerol (diferencia = -16,4 mg / dL, P = 0,11) y colesterol VLDL (diferencia = -3,7 mg / dL, p = 0,03).

CONCLUSIONES:

Los cambios de peso a largo plazo no fueron significativamente diferentes entre los grupos de dieta HGI y LGI; Por lo tanto, este estudio no apoya un beneficio de una dieta LGI para el control de peso. Los cambios favorables en los lípidos confirmaron resultados previos.
*

Aquí os dejo una revisión sobre 31 ensayos clínicos. Os recomiendo abrir en enlace para que veais las tablas:
*What is the relationship between glycemic index or glycemic load and body weight? 

Conclusion

Strong and consistent evidence shows that glycemic index and/or glycemic load are not associated with body weight and do not lead to greater weight loss or better weight maintenance.

Grade
Strong 


Evidence Summary Overview

Current evidence shows that the glycemic index (GI) and glycemic load (GL) are not associated with body weight and do not lead to greater weight loss or better weight maintenance. Evidence from randomized controlled trials (RCTs) shows no difference between high-GI and low-GI diets on weight loss in studies longer than eight weeks. Evidence from fewer RCTs show the same for high glycemic load (GL) vs. low GL. The Committee reviewed 22 studies published since 2005. Of these, 13 were RCTs, two were prospective cohort studies and seven were cross-sectional studies.

Seven RCTs compared high vs. low glycemic index (GI) or high vs. low glycemic load (GL) in a reducing diet protocol. Of these, two studies (Abete, 2008; de Rougemont, 2007) showed a significant weight loss difference of 2.3kg and 0.8kg after eight and five weeks with a greater drop in the low-GI diet. The other five RCTs (Phillipou, 2009; Pittas, 2005; Raatz, 2005; Sichieri, 2007; Sloth, 20004) showed no difference in weight loss in much longer studies lasting from 16 to 76 weeks. Three RCTs (Ebbeling, 2007; Maki, 2007; Pereira, 2004) compared low-GL diets vs. low-fat diets. They did not show any differences in weight loss between the diets. One RCT (Pal, 2008) compared the effect of a high-GI vs. low-GI breakfast and found no difference in weight after three weeks. One RCT (McMillan-Price, 2006) compared four diets, two of which were high carbohydrate (CHO) and two were high protein (PRO) with either high or low GI. No difference in weight loss was found with any of the diets over 12 weeks. In summary, the RCTs overwhelmingly report no difference between low and high-GI diets in achieving weight loss during reducing diet programs or maintenance diet programs. The data on GL are less numerous but report similar results.

Two prospective cohort studies also examined this issue (Deienlein, 2008; Hare-Bruun, 2006). The first was a gestational diabetes study that found glycemic load (GL) not to be associated with gestational weight gain or weight gain ratio. The second followed normal weight participants for six years and showed no significant (NS) association between GL and change in weight in either men or women. It showed no association between glycemic index (GI) and change in weight in men, but did show an association of GI with lower weight gain in women. These studies suggest that in men there is no relation between either GI or GL and weight, and in women there is no relation of GL and weight, but a possible relation of GI and weight.

Seven cross-sectional studies also have been carried out, comprising a total of 21,231 participants, both children and adults. Of these, six (Hui, 2006; Lau, 2006; Liese, 2005; Mendez, 2009; Milton, 2007; Nielsen, 2005) showed no association between glycemic index (GI) or glycemic load (GL) and weight or body mass index (BMI). One study (Murakami, 2007) did show a positive correlation between GI and GL with BMI in young, lean Japanese women. These cross-sectional studies support the conclusion that GI or GL and weight are not associated.

Evidence Summary Paragraphs

Abete, 2008 (neutral quality), a randomized trial conducted in Spain, investigated the effects of two dietary energy-restricted approaches with similar macronutrient content, but different food distribution modifying the glycemic index (GI) on body weight and other metabolic markers. Participants were 32 obese (mean BMI = 32.5±4.3kg/m2) adults (mean age = 36±7 years, 56% male) who were randomly assigned to higher- or lower-GI energy-restricted diets, both with 53% of energy as carbohydrate (CHO), 17% as protein (PRO) and 30% as fats. Participants were individually instructed to follow the prescribed dietary regime for eight consecutive weeks by a trained dietitian within a strict dietary framework, which was repeated on a three-day rotation basis. Subjects were asked to maintain the same habitual physical activity during the intervention. Body weight and BMI were significantly reduced in both groups, being greater in the lower-GI group. Percent change (SD) in body weight (kg) between baseline and eight-week follow-up for the higher- vs. lower-GI diets were -5.3 (2.6) and -7.5 (2.9), respectively (P-value for difference in percent change between groups = 0.033). Percent change (SD) in BMI (kg/m2) between baseline and eight-week follow-up for the higher- vs. lower-GI diets were -5.4 (2.5) and -7.6 (3.0), respectively (P-value for difference in percent change between groups = 0.030). Both energy-restricted diets resulted in significant weight loss, but the diet with lower GI (84% of CHO from pasta and legumes) resulted in a greater weight loss.

Aston, 2008 (neutral quality), an RCT conducted in the United Kingdom, explored the effects of lower and higher glycemic index (GI) foods, independently of changes to other dietary factors on body weight and other outcomes in 19 overweight and obese female subjects (mean BMI=33.1±4.9kg/m2, mean age = 51.9±7.6). This study included a randomized cross-over intervention with two consecutive 12-week periods. Subjects were provided with lower or higher GI versions of key 'staple' CHO-rich foods, according to intervention period, to incorporate into habitual diet. Provided foods included breads, breakfast cereals and rice, plus pasta on the lower GI diet and potatoes during the higher GI period. These 'low' and 'high' GI foods had a mean difference of 28.5 units. Subjects were instructed to maintain their habitual diets for the duration of the study, but to substitute the supplied foods into their diets on at least three occasions per day in the quantity they would normally consume. All subjects reduced dietary GI on the lower GI diet compared with the higher GI diet, with a mean difference of 8.4 units (P<0.001). Glycemic load was NS reduced on the low GI diet due to a small increase in CHO intake. Weight increased during both intervention periods, although weight gain did not differ between treatments. Mean (SD) change in body weight in the low- and high-GI treatments were 1.1 (1.5) kg and 1.4 (1.7) kg, respectively (P=0.7). The authors noted that participants were not attempting to lose weight during the trial, and the modest weight gain during both periods could be a function of receiving ‘free’ food.

de Rougemont, 2007 (positive quality), a randomized trial conducted in France, examined the effects of low and high glycemic index (GI) interventions on body weight, BMI and other parameters in overweight adults (53% male, BMI: mean±SEM = 27.3±0.2kg/m2). Participants were randomized to a five-week intervention that consisted of ad libitum diets in which usual starch intake was replaced by either low- or high-GI starch. The subjects received individual guidance by a trained clinical dietitian during the pre-inclusion period, on day one and at the end of week three (day 21). Part of the starches were provided for both groups throughout the study. Subjects were asked to consume the same amount of starch as usual and change only the type of starch. They were also asked not to modify their usual dietary habits. The difference in mean GI between the low- and high-GI groups was significant after five weeks of treatment (P<0.0001). There was NS difference in glycemic load (GL) between the two groups after five weeks of intervention. After the five-week intervention, body weight and BMI were significantly decreased in the low-GI group [-1.1 (SEM, 0.3) kg, P=0.004 and -0.4 (SEM 0.1) kg/m2, P=0.005, respectively], while NS changes were reported in the high-GI group [-0.2 (SEM, 0.2) kg, P=0.41 and -0.1 (SEM, 0.1) kg/m2, P=0.39, respectively]. Differences between groups for body weight and BMI were significant (P=0.04 and P=0.03, respectively). The authors concluded that low-GI diets may be beneficial on body weight regulation.

Deierlein, 2008 (positive quality), a prospective cohort study in the US, examined whether total gestational weight gain or weight gain ratio (observed weight gain/expected weight gain) was associated with glycemic load (GL) in pregnant women from the third cohort of the Pregnancy, Infection, and Nutrition Study. Participants were 1,231 women carrying a singleton fetus (75% white, 64% were 25 to 34 years at conception). Using self-reported body weight prior to pregnancy to calculate BMI, 14.3% were underweight, 53.0% were normal weight, 10.2% were overweight and 22.5% were obese. Dietary intake was assessed at 26 to 29 weeks of gestation with a 100-item food-frequency questionnaire (FFQ) modified to include local foods. Body weight was measured near the time of delivery. Weight gain during pregnancy was inadequate in 13.6% of women, adequate in 22.2% and excessive in 64.2%. Glycemic load was not associated with total gestational weight gain or weight gain ratio.

Ebbeling, 2007 (positive quality), an RCT in the US, examined the impact of low-glycemic load (GL) (40% CHO and 35% fat) vs. low-fat (55% CHO and 20% fat) diets on weight loss among obese young adults (aged 18 to 35 years, 79% female, N=73). The interventions included a six-month intensive intervention period and 12-month follow-up period. There were 23 group workshops, one private counseling session and five motivational phone calls. Participants in the low-GL diet group were counseled to consume low-glycemic foods and limit high-glycemic foods. Participants in the low-fat diet group were counseled to consume low-fat grains, fruits and legumes and to limit intake of added fats, sweets and high-fat snacks. Dietary intake was assessed with telephone-administered 24-hour recalls and body weight was measured throughout the study period. A significant decrease in GL was observed in the low-GL diet group, and a significant decrease in total and saturated fat intake were observed for the low-fat diet group. Weight loss did not differ between diet groups for the full cohort of 73 participants (P=0.99). For those with a low insulin concentration at 30 minutes after a 75g dose of oral glucose, both diets produced similar results. However, for those with a high insulin concentration at 30 minutes, the low-GL diet was more effective for weight loss. For those with high insulin, the low-GL group lost weight more rapidly during the six months of intensive intervention (-1.0 vs. -0.4kg per month; P<0.001) and achieved greater overall weight loss at 18 months (–5.8 vs. –1.2kg; P=0.004) compared with the low-fat group. In addition, there was no weight regain after six months for participants with high insulin who were assigned the low-GL diet. The authors concluded that variability in dietary weight loss trials may be partially explained by differences in hormonal response.

Hare-Bruun, 2006 (positive quality), a prospective cohort study in Denmark, investigated the relation between glycemic index (GI) and glycemic load (GL) on subsequent six-year changes in body weight in a subsample of 376 men (N=185) and women (N=191) from the Danish arm of the Monitoring Trends and Determinants in Cardiovascular Disease (MONICA) study. Participants completed a baseline health exam in 1982, a health exam and diet survey in 1987 to 1988 and a follow-up health exam in 1993 to 1994. Dietary intake was assessed with a diet history interview by a dietitian. No significant associations between GL and change in body weight were observed for men or women. No significant association between GI and change in body weight was observed for men. Among women, GI was positively associated with changes in body weight in adjusted analyses (P<0.04). In six years, values per 10-unit increase in baseline GI increased by 2% (95% CI: 0.1, 4%) for body weight. In sedentary women, values per 10-unit increase in baseline GI rose by 6% (95% CI: 2, 9%; P=0.001) for body weight. The authors concluded that there may be sex differences in the associations between GI and body weight. In addition, physical activity may protect against diet-induced weight gain in women.

Hui, 2006 (neutral quality), a cross-sectional study in Hong Kong, investigated whether meal glycemic load (GL) was associated with childhood overweight. Participants were 316 children (6.7 0.3 years) identified by study methodology as overweight (N=121), middle-weight (N=130) and low-weight (N=65). Children were recruited in 2000 when they attended one of 12 Student Health Service Centers of the Department of Health. Weight and height were measured at the health centers. Three-day dietary records were completed prior to a home interview. Meal GL was the sum of the GLs of all food eaten in each meal (breakfast, lunch and dinner). Using adjusted logistic regression, meal GL was not NS associated with childhood overweight after adjusting for parental obesity, birth weight, sleeping duration, mean energy intake and paternal smoking. The authors concluded that meal GL was not an independent factor associated with childhood overweight in children aged six to seven years.

Lau, 2006 (neutral-quality), a cross-sectional study in Denmark, examined the associations between glycemic index (GI), glycemic load (GL) and BMI in 6,334 adults [mean (SD) age: 46.1 (7.8) years and BMI: 26.2 (4.6) kg/m2] from the Inter99 study. A secondary purpose was to examine the effect of low energy reporters (LERs) on these relationships. Data was collected in 1999 and 2000 from participants of the Inter99 study who were eligible and agreed to participate. Dietary intake over the previous month was estimated with 198-item FFQ. Height and weight were measured. 24.7% of the study population were classified as LERs. In the univariate analyses of the entire population, GL was inversely associated with BMI (P<0.001). No association was observed for GI. After full adjustment including adjustment for energy intake, both GI and GL were positively associated with BMI (P=0.017 and P<0.001, respectively). When LERs were excluded, GL was positively associated with BMI in all analyses and GI was positively associated with BMI in the multiple analyses. The authors concluded that both GI and GL were positively associated with BMI when energy adjustment or LERs were considered.

Liese, 2005 (neutral quality), a cross-sectional study at four centers in the US, Canada and Germany, studied the association between glycemic index (GI) and glycemic load (GL) with BMI in 979 participants [54.9% female, mean (SD) age: 54.8 (8.5) years and BMI: 28.4 (5.6) kg/m2] from the Insulin Resistance Atherosclerosis Study (1992 to 1994). Usual intake of diet was assessed by interview using a one-year, semi-quantitative, 114-item FFQ designed to include regional and ethnic food choices. Height and weight were measured. No association of GI with BMI was observed by linear regression analysis. Adjustment for relevant confounders including energy intake did not impact the results. Additional adjustment for fiber intake also had no impact on results. A significant, positive relationship between GL and BMI was observed. This association was present both in the crude models and after multivariate adjustment. Adjusting for total energy intake from non-CHO sources entirely explained the association. After additional adjustment for fiber intake, no association with BMI was observed. The authors concluded that GI was not associated with BMI. Although GL was positively associated with BMI, this association was explained entirely by confounding due to correlated energy intake.

Maki, 2007 (positive quality), an RCT in the US, examined the effects of an ad libitum reduced-glycemic load (GL) diet on body weight in 86 overweight and obese adults (67% female, mean age of 50 years, mean BMI approximately 32kg/m2). Participants were randomly assigned to a reduced-GL diet or a low-fat, portion-controlled diet. The two-arm parallel design trial included a 12-week weight-loss phase followed by a weight-loss maintenance phase during weeks 24 to 36. The reduced GL diet group lost significantly more weight than the control group at week 12 (-4.9 and -2.5kg, respectively; P=0.002), but the two groups did not differ significantly at week 36 (-4.5 and -2.6kg, respectively; P=0.085). At week 12, 24 subjects (55%) in the reduced GL group and nine subjects (21%) in the control group had achieved a loss of 5% or more of body weight (P=0.002), but the two groups did not differ significantly at week 36 (45% and 29%, respectively; P=0.114). The authors concluded that a reduced GL diet is a reasonable alternative to a low-fat, portion-controlled diet for weight management.

McMillan-Price, 2006 (positive quality), a randomized trial in Australia, compared the effects of low-glycemic index (GI) and high-PRO diets on weight loss. Participants were 129 young adults (76% female, 18 to 40 years at baseline) with a BMI of 25kg/m2 or more. Participants were stratified according to weight and sex and randomized to one of four diets for 12 weeks. Diets one and two were high CHO (55% of energy intake), with high- and low-GI, respectively; diets three and four were high PRO (25% of energy intake), with high- and low-GI, respectively. Glycemic load (GL) was highest in diet one and lowest in diet four. Analysis of food diaries indicated that all four groups achieved their intended CHO and PRO distributions and there was NS difference in energy intake between groups (P=0.41). The four groups lost a similar percentage of body weight (mean±SE percentage: diet one, −4.2%±0.6%; diet two, −5.5%±0.5%; diet three, −6.2%±0.4%; and diet four, −4.8%±0.7%; P=0.09). The findings were similar among those with high fasting insulin or triglyceride (TG) levels. There was a significant difference in the proportion of individuals who lost 5% or more of their initial body weight: 31% of subjects on diet one, 56% on diet two, 66% on diet three and 33% on diet 4 (P=0.01). The authors concluded that both high-PRO and low-GI patterns promote weight loss.

Mendez, 2009 (neutral quality), a cross-sectional study in Spain, examined the associations between glycemic index (GI) and glycemic load (GL) and BMI in a Mediterranean population. Participants were 7,670 adults (52% female, 35 to 74 years of age) who completed population-based cross-sectional surveys in 2000 and 2005. The same standard methods were used for both surveys. A self-administered, validated 165-item FFQ was used to estimate dietary intake. Height and weight were measured. Glycemic index was not associated with BMI in any model. To take into account interactions with under-reporting (interaction P<0.001 for both sexes), associations between BMI and GL were stratified by this variable. Among plausible reporters, multivariate-adjusted associations between BMI and dietary GL were null before adjusting for energy (P>0.05 for both sexes). After adjusting for energy, GL was associated with significant (P<0.05) declines in BMI. The adjusted mean difference in BMI between the highest and lowest GL tertile was -0.71kg/m2 (P<0.05) for women and -0.43kg/m2 (P<0.10) for men. Among under-reporters, there was a positive relation between BMI and GL (P<0.002 for men, P=0.178 for women) in models excluding energy intakes. After adjusting for energy intakes, these associations were substantially attenuated, and associations with dietary GL became null or inverse. The authors concluded that their study does not support the hypothesis that high GI or GL is positively related to obesity; in contrast, in a Mediterranean food culture, a diet characterized by a higher GL may be associated with a lower BMI.

Milton, 2007 (neutral quality), a cross-sectional study in the United Kingdom, examined if low-dietary glycemic index (GI) was associated with lower body weight or BMI in 1,152 adults aged 65 years and older who were part of the National Diet and Nutrition Survey. A total of 50.5% of participants were males with mean (SD) age of 75.9 (7.0) years and BMI of 26.3 (3.6) kg/m2. A total of 49.5% of participants were females with mean (SD) age of 77.6 (8.0) years and BMI of 26.6 (4.8) kg/m2. Participants completed two four-day weighed dietary records. Body weight and height were measured by study personnel in the home of the participant. No significant relationships were observed for GI and body weight or BMI. The authors concluded that the study does not support advising the consumption of a low-GI diet to prevent weight gain in the elderly.

Murakami, 2007 (neutral quality), a cross-sectional study in Japan, examined the association between dietary glycemic index (GI) and glycemic load (GL) with BMI in Japanese women. Participants were freshman students (N=3,931) in dietetic course from 53 institutions in Japan who completed validated, self-administered, diet history questionnaires. Body weight and height were self-reported. Dietary GI and GL were independently positively correlated with BMI (20.8 and 21.2kg/m2; P=0.03, and 20.5 and 21.5kg/m2; P=0.0005, respectively) after controlling for potential confounders. The authors concluded that GI and GL were positively correlated with BMI in this study of relatively lean Japanese women aged 18 to 20 years.

Nielsen, 2005 (neutral quality), a cross-sectional study in Denmark, examined the associations between dietary glycemic index (GI) and glycemic load (GL) with BMI in 849 Danish children aged 10 (54% girls) and 16 (50% girls) years who were part of the European Youth Heart Study. Dietary intake were obtained through a 24-hour recall supported by a qualitative food record. Body weight and height were measured. Associations between energy-adjusted dietary GI or GL and BMI were NS among each group of age and gender.

Pal, 2008 (neutral quality), a randomized trial in Australia, investigated whether altering the glycemic index (GI) of one meal (breakfast) for 21 days in obese individuals would have a favorable effect on body weight and other outcomes. Participants were 21 overweight or obese adults (five men, 16 women) aged 25 to 65 years. A randomized cross-over trial with two three-week interventions separated by a three-week washout period was used. Breakfast meals of either low GI or high GI were provided to participants. Subjects consumed breakfast at 8:30 a.m. and usual lunch at 12:30 p.m. Subjects were instructed to maintain their habitual intakes for the other meals (ad libitum). Both breakfast meals provided the same energy, PRO, fat and CHO values within 6%. Total daily energy intake was not different between the groups (P=0.45). Body weight was similar at the end of the low and high-GI breakfast interventions (mean±SEM: 84.34±4.88kg vs. 84.25±4.43kg, respectively; P=0.614). This study found that modifying GI in a single meal (i.e., breakfast) alone did not impact body weight in overweight and obese adults.

Pereira, 2004 (positive quality), a randomized trial in the US, examined whether dietary glycemic load (GL) would influence rate of weight loss and other parameters during an energy-restricted diet program. Participants were 39 overweight or obese young adults aged 18 to 40 years who received an energy-restricted diet, either low-GL or low-fat. During a nine-day run-in period, all subjects were given a standard weight-maintaining diet and then were admitted to a metabolic unit for three days to obtain baseline measurements. At discharge, participants began diets, providing 60% of predicted energy requirements. After a 10% reduction in body weight during a six- to 10-week period, subjects were readmitted for five days to obtain final measurements of study end points. All food was prepared in a metabolic kitchen. Subjects were required to eat only the food provided and to consume one meal (lunch) onsite Monday through Friday. All other food was provided as take-home meals. Dietitians provided behavioral support daily. Weight loss and percent weight loss for the low-GL and low-fat diets were similar. Individual rates of weight loss were NS greater in the low-GL compared with the low-fat group [mean (SE): 1.09 (0.05) and 0.99 (0.05) kg per week, respectively; P=0.19].

Philippou, 2009 (neutral quality), a randomized trial in the United Kingdom, examined the effect of manipulating glycemic index (GI) on body weight maintenance following weight loss in 43 overweight adults. This study represents the second phase of a weight-loss study. The first phase included a weight-loss program. Participants who lost at least 5% of their initial body weight (median = 6.1%) were randomized to a four-month weight maintenance phase with a high- or low-glycemic diet. Participants in the high-glycemic group were asked to include at least one high-glycemic food with each of their meals and snacks. Similarly, participants in the low-glycemic group were asked to include at least one low-glycemic food with each of their meals and snacks. Subjects were encouraged to eat until satisfied and to follow healthy eating guidelines. Dietary composition differed only in GI (63.7±9.4 vs. 49.7±5.7, for high- and low-glycemic diets, respectively; P<0.001) and GL (136.8±56.3 vs. 89.7±27.5, for high- and low-glycemic diets, respectively; P<0.001). There was no difference in body weight change over four months between the high- and low-glycemic index groups (0.3±1.9kg vs. -0.7±2.9kg, respectively, P=0.3). The authors concluded that manipulating GI does not appear to significantly affect weight maintenance.

Pittas, 2006 (positive quality), a randomized trial in the US, examined whether two calorie-restricted diets that differ in glycemic load (GL) would have differential effects on weight loss. Participants were 32 overweight adults (78% female, predominantly white, mean age of 34.6 years, mean BMI of 27.5kg/m2). After a seven-week baseline period, when usual energy requirements for weight stability were measured, subjects were randomized for 24 weeks to either a high-GL diet or a low-GL diet. Both diets provided 30% calorie restriction compared with individual baseline weight maintenance energy requirements. All food was provided during the six months by the research center. Subjects were expected to consume only this food; however, they were to report additional foods or drinks if they were eaten. Subjects attended regular behavioral group meetings and individual sessions with a dietitian. At three months and six months, both groups achieved statistically significant (P<0.001) weight loss compared with their baseline weight. Adjusted for baseline weight, weight loss was 7.2kg in the high-GL group vs. 7.7kg in the low-GL group at six months (P=0.69). Healthy overweight individuals lost similar weight during calorie-restricted diets of varying GL.

Raatz, 2005 (neutral quality), a randomized trial in the US, examined whether a hypocaloric diet with reduced glycemic load (GL) and glycemic index (GI) would result in greater sustained weight loss in 29 obese men and women. This study included a three-arm parallel-design randomized 12-week controlled feeding trial with a 24-week follow-up phase. Participants were randomized to one of three energy-restricted diets that varied in macronutrient content, GI and GL: high-GI diet, low-GI diet and high-fat diet. During weeks one to 12 (feeding phase), subjects consumed individualized energy-restricted diets to promote a weight loss of 0.70kg per week. All meals were prepared in a metabolic kitchen. Subjects were required to consume all food provided and no foods other than those provided. During weeks 13 to 24 (free-living phase), diet assignment was maintained, but subjects prepared their own meals. Subjects were given intensive dietary instruction and had nutritional counseling every two weeks. Each diet group lost weight during the 12-week feeding phase (P<0.001), but the amount lost did not differ among the groups (mean±SEM: -9.3±1.3kg for the high-GI diet, -9.9±1.4kg for the low-GI diet, and -8.4±1.5kg for the high-fat diet). Weight loss achieved during the first 12 weeks were maintained in all three groups at week 36 and these values did not differ among the groups. The authors concluded that energy restriction over a 36-week period promotes weight loss in obese adults, irrespective of diet composition. A reduced GI and GL diet did not enhance weight loss relative to the other diets.

Sichieri, 2007 (neutral quality), a randomized trial in Brazil, investigated the long-term effect of a low glycemic index (GI) diet compared with that of a high-GI diet on weight change in 203 women aged 25 to 45 years with a BMI between 23 and 29.9kg/m2. This study consisted of an 18-month randomized trial with a six-week run-in period. The run-in period, consisted of two weeks of a low-GI diet followed by four weeks of a high-GI diet. Those who completed the run-in period (203 of 414 recruited) were randomized to a low-GI diet or a high-GI diet. Dietary counseling was based on a small energy restriction (100 to 300kcal), and skipping the diet one day a week was permitted. Subjects were instructed to eat three meals and three snacks according to a six-day menu plan. Nutritional counseling was provided monthly. Both diets were designed with 26% to 28% of energy as fat. For each meal, the low-GI diets were designed to maintain an average difference of 40 units compared with the high-GI diet. Sixty percent of participants completed the study. The difference in GI between the diets was approximately 35 to 40 units (40 compared with 79) during all 18 months of follow-up. The low-GI group had a slightly greater weight loss in the first two months of follow-up (-0.72 compared with -0.31kg), but after 12 months of follow-up, both groups began to regain weight. After 18 months, the weight change was NS different (P=0.93) between groups (-0.41 vs. -0.26kg for low- and high-GI diets, respectively). The authors concluded that their results do not support the hypothesis that a low-GI diet improves weight loss success.

Sloth, 2004 (positive quality), a randomized trial in Denmark, investigated the effects of a 10-week low-fat, high-CHO diet with either low-glycemic index (GI) or high-GI on body weight. Participants were 45 healthy, overweight women between 20 and 40 years of age. The 10-week parallel, randomized intervention trial consisted of two matched groups. Energy requirements were calculated and subjects were categorized and assigned to test food intakes of different levels. Groups received either low-GI or high-GI foods in replacement of their usual CHO-rich foods. Subjects were also instructed to eat a diet with 20% to 30% of energy from fat, and a list with other CHO-rich foods was given to participants so they could monitor the GI of the foods they ate during the study. Participants could eat ad libitum of their own diet in addition to the test foods. There was a significant decrease in energy intake over time, but there were NS differences between groups. Self-reported data from the food diaries indicated that subjects ate 95% of the amounts of test foods they were requested to eat. Body weight significantly decreased over time for both groups, but the differences were NS between the groups [mean (SEM): -1.9 (0.5) kg and -1.3 (0.3) kg for the low-and high-GI diets, respectively). The authors concluded that the study does not support the hypothesis that low-fat, low-GI diets are more beneficial than high-GI diets with regard to body weight regulation as evaluated over 10 weeks. 
*
Y la traducción:
*¿Cuál es la relación entre el índice glucémico o la carga glucémica y el peso corporal?

Conclusión

Una evidencia fuerte y consistente muestra que el índice glucémico y / o la carga glicémica no están asociados con el peso corporal y no conducen a una mayor pérdida de peso oa un mejor mantenimiento del peso.

Grado
Fuerte


Evidencia Resumen

La evidencia actual muestra que el índice glucémico (GI) y la carga glucémica (GL) no están asociados con el peso corporal y no conducen a una mayor pérdida de peso o un mejor mantenimiento del peso. La evidencia de ensayos controlados aleatorios (ECAs) no muestra diferencias entre las dietas de alto IG y bajo IG en la pérdida de peso en estudios de más de ocho semanas. La evidencia de menos ECAs muestra lo mismo para la alta carga glucémica (GL) frente a la GL baja. El Comité examinó 22 estudios publicados desde 2005. De éstos, 13 eran ECA, dos estudios prospectivos de cohortes y siete estudios transversales.

Siete ECAs compararon el índice glucémico alto o bajo (GI) o la carga glicémica alta o baja (GL) en un protocolo de reducción de la dieta. De estos, dos estudios (Abete, 2008, de Rougemont, 2007) mostraron una diferencia significativa de pérdida de peso de 2,3 kg y 0,8 kg después de ocho y cinco semanas con una mayor caída en la dieta baja en IG. Los otros cinco ECA (Phillipou, 2009; Pittas, 2005; Raatz, 2005; Sichieri, 2007; Sloth, 20004) no mostraron diferencias en la pérdida de peso en estudios mucho más largos que duraron de 16 a 76 semanas. Tres ECAs (Ebbeling, 2007; Maki, 2007; Pereira, 2004) compararon dietas con bajo contenido de GL versus dietas bajas en grasa. No mostraron diferencias en la pérdida de peso entre las dietas. Un ECA (Pal, 2008) comparó el efecto de un desayuno de IG alto vs. IG bajo y no encontró diferencia en el peso después de tres semanas. Un ECA (McMillan-Price, 2006) comparó cuatro dietas, dos de las cuales eran de alto contenido de carbohidratos (CHO) y dos de alta proteína (PRO) con IG alta o baja. No se encontró ninguna diferencia en la pérdida de peso con ninguna de las dietas durante 12 semanas. En resumen, los ECA abrumadoramente no informan ninguna diferencia entre las dietas de IG bajo y alto en el logro de pérdida de peso durante la reducción de programas de dieta o programas de dieta de mantenimiento. Los datos sobre GL son menos numerosos pero reportan resultados similares.

Dos estudios prospectivos de cohorte también examinaron esta cuestión (Deienlein, 2008; Hare-Bruun, 2006). El primero fue un estudio de diabetes gestacional que encontró que la carga glucémica (GL) no estaba asociada con el aumento de peso gestacional o la relación de aumento de peso. El segundo seguía a los participantes con peso normal durante seis años y no mostraba asociación significativa entre el GL y el cambio de peso tanto en hombres como en mujeres. No mostró asociación entre el índice glucémico (GI) y el cambio de peso en los hombres, pero mostró una asociación de IG con menor aumento de peso en las mujeres. Estos estudios sugieren que en los hombres no hay relación entre GI o GL y peso, y en las mujeres no hay relación de GL y peso, sino una posible relación de GI y peso.

Se han llevado a cabo siete estudios transversales, con un total de 21.231 participantes, tanto niños como adultos. De estos, seis no mostraron ninguna asociación entre el índice glucémico (GI) o la carga glucémica (GL) y el peso o el índice de masa corporal (LMI) (IMC). Un estudio (Murakami, 2007) mostró una correlación positiva entre GI y GL con el IMC en mujeres japonesas jóvenes y delgadas. Estos estudios transversales apoyan la conclusión de que GI o GL y el peso no están asociados.

Resumen de la Evidencia

Abete, 2008 (calidad neutral), un ensayo aleatorio realizado en España, investigó los efectos de dos enfoques dietéticos restringidos en energía con un contenido similar de macronutrientes, pero una distribución de alimentos diferente modificando el índice glucémico (GI) sobre el peso corporal y otros marcadores metabólicos. Los participantes fueron 32 adultos obesos (media de edad = 36 ± 7 años, 56% varones) que fueron asignados aleatoriamente a dietas con restricciones energéticas de IG más alta o más baja, con un 53% de Energía como carbohidratos (CHO), 17% como proteína (PRO) y 30% como grasas. Los participantes fueron instruidos individualmente para seguir el régimen dietético prescrito por ocho semanas consecutivas por un dietista entrenado dentro de un marco dietético estricto, que se repitió en una base de la rotación de tres días. Se pidió a los sujetos que mantuvieran la misma actividad física habitual durante la intervención. El peso corporal y el IMC se redujeron significativamente en ambos grupos, siendo mayor en el grupo de IG inferior. El cambio porcentual (DS) en el peso corporal (kg) entre el inicio y el seguimiento de ocho semanas para las dietas con IG más alto o más bajo fue de -5.3 (2.6) y -7.5 (2.9), respectivamente (P-valor para la diferencia En cambio porcentual entre grupos = 0,033). El cambio porcentual (DS) en el IMC (kg / m2) entre el inicio y el seguimiento de ocho semanas para las dietas con IG más alto o más bajo fue de -5.4 (2.5) y -7.6 (3.0), respectivamente (P-valor para Diferencia en cambio porcentual entre grupos = 0.030). Ambas dietas con restricciones energéticas resultaron en pérdida significativa de peso, pero la dieta con menor IG (84% de CHO de pastas y leguminosas*

Aquí, os dejo otra revisión, ésta vez de 23 estudios clínicos. Obviamente es mejor comerse un plátano a un terrón de azúcar, pero le estais dando una importancia (que la tiene) excesiva:
The application of the glycemic index and glycemic load in weight loss: A review of the clinical evidence. - PubMed - NCBI
*The application of the glycemic index and glycemic load in weight loss: A review of the clinical evidence.

Esfahani A1, Wong JM, Mirrahimi A, Villa CR, Kendall CW.


Author information




Abstract


Obesity is rapidly becoming a global epidemic. As it is a significant risk factor for several chronic diseases, including type 2 diabetes and cardiovascular disease, it is imperative to study dietary and lifestyle approaches that help reduce its prevalence. Recently, due to its possible link to appetite control and metabolism, several clinical studies have assessed the effect of low glycemic index (GI) and glycemic load (GL) diets on weight loss. To determine the application of GI/GL in the prevention and treatment of obesity, we searched several databases and identified 23 clinical trials that examined low GI/GL diets and weight loss as the primary outcome measure. In general, these studies showed much inconsistency in their findings. While a few studies found significantly greater weight loss on the low GI/GL diets, most of the other studies showed a non-significant trend that favored low GI/GL diets; suggesting that factors other than GI/GL may play a role. It would be helpful if a pooled analysis were undertaken to clarify the current findings and outline the limitations of these studies. There is also a need for more long-term randomized, controlled trials that not only focus on weight loss but also on weight maintenance and body composition.
*
*¿Cuál es la relación entre el índice glucémico o la carga glucémica y el peso corporal?

Conclusión

Una evidencia fuerte y consistente muestra que el índice glucémico y / o la carga glicémica no están asociados con el peso corporal y no conducen a una mayor pérdida de peso oa un mejor mantenimiento del peso.


La evidencia actual muestra que el índice glucémico (GI) y la carga glucémica (GL) no están asociados con el peso corporal y no conducen a una mayor pérdida de peso o un mejor mantenimiento del peso. La evidencia de ensayos controlados aleatorios (ECAs) no muestra diferencias entre las dietas de alto IG y bajo IG en la pérdida de peso en estudios de más de ocho semanas. La evidencia de menos ECAs muestra lo mismo para la alta carga glucémica (GL) frente a la GL baja. El Comité examinó 22 estudios publicados desde 2005. De éstos, 13 eran ECA, dos estudios prospectivos de cohortes y siete estudios transversales.

Siete ECAs compararon el índice glucémico alto o bajo (GI) o la carga glicémica alta o baja (GL) en un protocolo de reducción de la dieta. De estos, dos estudios (Abete, 2008, de Rougemont, 2007) mostraron una diferencia significativa de pérdida de peso de 2,3 kg y 0,8 kg después de ocho y cinco semanas con una mayor caída en la dieta baja en IG. Los otros cinco ECA (Phillipou, 2009; Pittas, 2005; Raatz, 2005; Sichieri, 2007; Sloth, 20004) no mostraron diferencias en la pérdida de peso en estudios mucho más largos que duraron de 16 a 76 semanas. Tres ECAs (Ebbeling, 2007; Maki, 2007; Pereira, 2004) compararon dietas con bajo contenido de GL versus dietas bajas en grasa. No mostraron diferencias en la pérdida de peso entre las dietas. Un ECA (Pal, 2008) comparó el efecto de un desayuno de IG alto vs. IG bajo y no encontró diferencia en el peso después de tres semanas. Un ECA (McMillan-Price, 2006) comparó cuatro dietas, dos de las cuales eran de alto contenido de carbohidratos (CHO) y dos de alta proteína (PRO) con IG alta o baja. No se encontró ninguna diferencia en la pérdida de peso con ninguna de las dietas durante 12 semanas. En resumen, los ECA abrumadoramente no informan ninguna diferencia entre las dietas de IG bajo y alto en el logro de pérdida de peso durante la reducción de programas de dieta o programas de dieta de mantenimiento. Los datos sobre GL son menos numerosos pero reportan resultados similares.

Dos estudios prospectivos de cohorte también examinaron esta cuestión (Deienlein, 2008; Hare-Bruun, 2006). El primero fue un estudio de diabetes gestacional que encontró que la carga glucémica (GL) no estaba asociada con el aumento de peso gestacional o la relación de aumento de peso. El segundo seguía a los participantes con peso normal durante seis años y no mostraba asociación significativa entre el GL y el cambio de peso tanto en hombres como en mujeres. No mostró asociación entre el índice glucémico (GI) y el cambio de peso en los hombres, pero mostró una asociación de IG con menor aumento de peso en las mujeres. Estos estudios sugieren que en los hombres no hay relación entre GI o GL y peso, y en las mujeres no hay relación de GL y peso, sino una posible relación de GI y peso.

Se han llevado a cabo siete estudios transversales, con un total de 21.231 participantes, tanto niños como adultos. De estos, seis no mostraron ninguna asociación entre el índice glucémico (GI) o la carga glucémica (GL) y el peso o el índice de masa corporal (LMI) (IMC). Un estudio (Murakami, 2007) mostró una correlación positiva entre GI y GL con el IMC en mujeres japonesas jóvenes y delgadas. Estos estudios transversales apoyan la conclusión de que GI o GL y el peso no están asociados.

Resumen de la Evidencia

Abete, 2008 (calidad neutral), un ensayo aleatorio realizado en España, investigó los efectos de dos enfoques dietéticos restringidos en energía con un contenido similar de macronutrientes, pero una distribución de alimentos diferente modificando el índice glucémico (GI) sobre el peso corporal y otros marcadores metabólicos. Los participantes fueron 32 adultos obesos (media de edad = 36 ± 7 años, 56% varones) que fueron asignados aleatoriamente a dietas con restricciones energéticas de IG más alta o más baja, con un 53% de Energía como carbohidratos (CHO), 17% como proteína (PRO) y 30% como grasas. Los participantes fueron instruidos individualmente para seguir el régimen dietético prescrito por ocho semanas consecutivas por un dietista entrenado dentro de un marco dietético estricto, que se repitió en una base de la rotación de tres días. Se pidió a los sujetos que mantuvieran la misma actividad física habitual durante la intervención. El peso corporal y el IMC se redujeron significativamente en ambos grupos, siendo mayor en el grupo de IG inferior. El cambio porcentual (DS) en el peso corporal (kg) entre el inicio y el seguimiento de ocho semanas para las dietas con IG más alto o más bajo fue de -5.3 (2.6) y -7.5 (2.9), respectivamente (P-valor para la diferencia En cambio porcentual entre grupos = 0,033). El cambio porcentual (DS) en el IMC (kg / m2) entre el inicio y el seguimiento de ocho semanas para las dietas con IG más alto o más bajo fue de -5.4 (2.5) y -7.6 (3.0), respectivamente (P-valor para Diferencia en cambio porcentual entre grupos = 0.030). Ambas dietas con restricciones energéticas resultaron en pérdida significativa de peso, pero la dieta con menor IG (84% de CHO de pastas y leguminosas*

¿En cuanto al nivel barriobajero que yo mismo he usado? Pues joder, si cuando quise dar mi opinión, se me empieza a insultar, que si me van a invitar a la cena de los idiotas y cosas por el estilo, pues al final me rebajo al mismo nivel.
No hace mucho entró en el otro hilo, un médico de 60 años. En vez de escucharle y oir una opinión de una persona que habrá visto pasar a miles de pacientes durante toda su vida. En vez de dejarle que expusiera su opinión (con la que podríamos estar de acuerdo o no), se le metió cera desde el principio, con una total falta de respeto. Al final, nos mandó a la mierda.
Y que conste que para mí un médico no es dios, que estaré de acuerdo o no, pero como mínimo lo escucharé con atención.
Sin acritud, saludos.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2016 at 16:03 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> no escribes más que prejuicios paleos.
> 
> A ver cómo te metes 3000 calorías que comían en las blue zones en una o dos sentadas sin superar el límite de volumen de tu estómago, que es algo que sí provoca un estrés extra.
> 
> ...



Aquí la comunidad científica está dividida. Yo la verdad es que aquí no se que decir. Hablan de unas ventajas y otras desventajas. Me toca guiarme por MI lógica. Ahora llevo un tiempo probando a comer tres veces al día en vez de las cinco, también por mi propia comodidad ya que es un coñazo comer rápido en el trabajo o donde me pille. De momento tengo el mismo peso estable y al menos he bajado los alimentos que como a diario.
A priori, y esto es cosecha propia, como dice Rauxa haces trabajar mas al organismo, aunque gracias a eso hay otras teorías de que quemas mas por tener el cuerpo trabajando. Me da que a largo plazo puede que sea malo (cosecha propia)


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Dic 2016)

que lo del índice glucémico es una chorrada, no es la enésima panacea, millones de personas a lo largo de la historia han estado y están delgadas comiendo dietas altas en carbohidratos, y por tanto teniendo varios picos de insulina a lo largo del día (los correspondientes a la ingesta de carbohidratos en las comidas).

Hay más relación con la diabetes y el exceso de grasas en la dieta que con los carbohidratos, vengan de donde vengan.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *A la forera Sada, ya hemos visto que no le funciona. Y como no le funciona, ya está Zapatitos llamándola "trolecito". A mí me han acusado de clon de Sukuwung, de tener una panadería, de ser un CM de pastas Gallo... en fin*



Dime donde he llamado a Sada trolecito, que te estás equivocando de persona. Sada está siempre quejándose de que se sube a la báscula y pesa lo mismo o más y yo le digo siempre que el peso es solo orientativo y lo que importa realmente es el índice de grasa y como la tengas distribuida. Ella misma reconoce que ahora está mejor, que está menos hinchada, etc etc pero a la vez sigue en sus trece y con su cruzada particular contra la báscula para intentar perder kilos. 

También le digo que es poco constante con la alimentación que aquí se defiende y que siempre está buscando sustitutos para las cosas que le gustan cuando para esas cosas no hay ningún sustituto que valga.

Además le cuesta un mundo moverse y hacer el más mínimo ejercicio, como ella misma reconoce diciendo que es muy vaga y perezosa para el ejercicio físico, eso lo ha dicho ella misma y no es cosa mía 

¿Pero que es un trollecito? O tengo muy mala memoria de lo que digo (todo podría ser) o se lo has leido a cualquiera y ya me lo estás encasquetando a mí como tantas otras cosas con ánimo de desacreditarme (cosa que realmente me da igual pues me importa un comino lo que piense de mí tú o nadie a los que no conozco de nada) o directamente te lo estás inventando.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Dic 2016)

> Ejemplo (exagerado): si escribo el enésimo libro de que Hitler mató a seis millones de judíos y luego se sucidó en un bunker no venderé una mierda, pero si digo que el propio Hitler era judío y se jubiló de rabino en un Kitbutz en Israel, pues posiblemente venderé mas.



_A medida que una discusión en línea se alarga, la probabilidad de que aparezca una comparación en la que se mencione a Hitler o a los nazis tiende a uno.

Existe una tradición general en muchos grupos de noticias de Usenet: en cuanto se mencione una determinada comparación similar a la descrita en el enunciado, el hilo se cierra y quienquiera que la usara pierde la discusión. Así, la ley de Godwin proporciona un límite a los hilos en Usenet y otros grupos. De hecho, así es como muchos participantes conocen la ley_


----------



## Rauxa (12 Dic 2016)

Cuando hablamos de dieta hiper o hipo ayuno, entreno en intensidad...pecamos de que cada uno lo entiende de una forma u otra. 

Con Zapatitos ya he discutido varias veces el hecho de entrenar en ayunas a máxima intensidad, si se puede o no. 
Yo ceno a las 22:30. Entreno a las 9, en ayunas. Pero han pasado las horas que han pasado. Obviamente no es lo mismo entrenar en ayunas a las 9, como hago yo, que en ayunas a las 13 horas. No es lo mismo entrenar con un objetivo de salud o con un objetivo de levantar cada día mas peso. A uno le hablas de ayuno y se cree que estás 4 días sin comer cuando realmente sólo han pasado 8 horas y tus depósito de glucógeno aún están llenos. 

Y ya nos vamos a cuestiones metalinguisticas o filosóficas o sofistas, llamadlo como queráis.

Lo mismo con las dietas hipo-hipercalóricas.

Cuando yo digo de hacer un dieta hiper, me refiero a comer por el hambre que se tiene, entendiendo que la dieta hipo, siempre será más baja de lo que estamos quemando. (ya la hipo como concepto, no es válida ni sana, en tanto que el cuerpo terminará por quemar menos también)

Yo nunca he contados mis calorías que como. Pero mi caso sería este:

Año 2000:
Desayuno en casa. Rápido y corriendo: vaso leche, 2-4 galletas y a lo mejor algun kellogs. Y de camino al trabajo zumito en brick.
Media mañana: pedazo bocadillo + fruta
Comida: ensalada + macarrones + carne con patatas y trozo de pan. + yogurt o fruta.
Sensación: de tener hambre siempre. 


Año 2016:
AYUNO
Comida: conejo entero al horno + 1 boniato al horno + buen puñado de frutos secos. Alguna cucharada de ghee o aceite de coco mientras cocino.
Como hasta hartarme y saciarme



No tengo ni idea de si estoy comiendo más calorías en el caso del año 2000 o en el 2016, pero es en el caso del 2016, que mi percepción es comer hasta hartarme. Como cuando tenga hambre real, y cuando lo hago, voy a hartarme y literalmente "reventar."

EL hecho de comer comida real (paleo), hasta la saciedad, hace que vayamos más nutridos y con lo cual, a posteriori tengamos menos hambre. Así que la idea de una dieta en principio hipercalórica, se puede transformar con el tiempo en hipo. (o simplemente ajustada a lo que realmente necesite el cuerpo en función de nuestra actividad física)

Después del conejo entero y del boniato, a lo mejor para cernar solo me apetece 1 tortilla. Esa es la ventaja.


Más que hacer una dieta hipo o hiper es comer comida real, y comer hasta hartarse. Si ayuno y para comer tengo hambre de 3 hamburguesas me como las 3 (como me ha pasado varias veces). Resultado? No ceno pq no me apetece nada.


Por eso discutimos sobre la 1ª ley de la termódinámica sobre si se cumple o no.
Para mi es una ley válida: si entra más de lo que sale, ese excedente provocará algo: más grasa, más músculo...

Pero lo que defendemos algunos aquí es que si comemos Paleo, aunque queramos, será difícil hacer una dieta hiper o comer mucho más de lo que gastamos. Simplemente no podremos. Así que esta Ley que en sí, es válida, resulta que no la podemos aplicar cuando comemos comida real y no procesada. Como como y como, me harto me harto y me harto, pero no gano grasa. (sin ver que antes me comía lo del 2000 y ahora lo del 2016)

Aún así, yo no hablo de comer más o comer menos, sino de repartir de otra forma las comidas. Y dentro del contexto paleo, comer hasta saciarse. Nunca he entendido esta moda de comer sin saciarnos, y estar cada 2-3 horas picando. 

Podemos comer 3000 calorías, repartidas en 2 tomas, 3 o 6. La energía será la misma, pero el cuerpo habrá hecho 2 digestiones, 3 o 6. 


El cuerpo tiene unas neuronas receptoras. De dolor, frio, calor, hambre, sed...
Al cuerpo le tenemos que dar lo suyo cuando nos lo pide.
Cuando hay hambre, se come y cuando hay sed, se bebe y si tenemos frio nos tapamos y no al revés.
Que he visto gente que me dice, no tengo hambre, pero me toca comer algo y así a la hora de la cena, comeré menos. 

Si empezamos a comer sin hambre, a beber sin sed y a taparnos cuando no hace frio, nuestros mecanismos receptores/avisadores, se desajustan se estropean y luego, cuando realmente tengamos una necesidad, estas neuronas estarán atrofiadas y no nos avisarán. 

Seguro que muchos de vosotros habéis pasado períodos en los que el cuerpo, durante todo el día, no tenía sed. Es algo antinatural. Ahí había algo desajustado.

Sé que hay varios estudios "científicos" que hablan de la necesidad de comer 5 o 7 veces al día. Lo justifican diciendo que así terminamos comiendo menos. Y eso es FALSO. En mi caso del año 2000, comía muchas veces y creo que terminaba comiendo más calorías que en el 2016. 
Pero estos estudios no lo justifican desde un punto de vista fisiológico, que sería lo importante.

Hay multitud de estudios que nos dicen que el comer, la digestión es un estrés. A más estrés, más envejecimiento. Podemos comer lo mismo, la misma energía, pero repartida en menos tomas. No hay nada de malo en ello.

De hecho, todo el mundo que come paleo, termina comiendo menos veces. La mayoría de veces 3 comidas, pero si quieren ayunar algun dia lo pueden hacer sin problema.

Hacer la paleo bien hecha, casi que está reñida con comer 5-7 veces. Es literalmente imposible.
Alguna tarde que me ha dado por comer frutos secos, picando picando, al final me he saciado tanto que no he cenado. Si como 2 donuts, tengo hambre 1 hora después.

Edito para Cormac: el cuerpo trabaja más en ayunas (para buscar alimento para quemar), que cuando hace la digestión (que trabaja para metabolizar lo comida ingerida en ese momento para tener energía, mientras no quema la que tu ya tenías antes).

Ojo, hablo en ayunos de por ejemplo 16 horas. En ayunos de 3 días, el metabolismo se relantiza. Hay muchos estudios que te dirán eso, que el ayuno relantiza. Pero claro, no especifican si es un ayuno de 10 horas, de 18 o de 72. 
Como cuando nos quejamos de que meten a todas las grasas en el mismo saco.


----------



## Cormac (12 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Dime donde he llamado a Sada trolecito, que te estás equivocando de persona. Sada está siempre quejándose de que se sube a la báscula y pesa lo mismo o más y yo le digo siempre que el peso es solo orientativo y lo que importa realmente es el índice de grasa y como la tengas distribuida. Ella misma reconoce que ahora está mejor, que está menos hinchada, etc etc pero a la vez sigue en sus trece y con su cruzada particular contra la báscula para intentar perder kilos.
> 
> También le digo que es poco constante con la alimentación que aquí se defiende y que siempre está buscando sustitutos para las cosas que le gustan cuando para esas cosas no hay ningún sustituto que valga.
> 
> ...



Muy bien me he habré equivocado de otro forero. Mis disculpas.
Pero no te preocupes, y no te quites mérito, que desacreditar ya te has desacreditado tú solito.


----------



## autsaider (12 Dic 2016)

Ahora estoy leyendo un libro que trata sobre lo mismo que contáis en este hilo.

El libro (todavía estoy empezando a leerlo) explica algunas cuestiones interesantes:

-No es el hidrato lo que nos daña. Es el exceso de insulina lo que nos daña: provoca hipertensión, colesterol, inflamación, etc.

-El exceso de insulina no se produce cuando comemos mucho hidrato. Se produce cuando el cuerpo está hecho una mierda y no logra mantener la homeostasis.

-Tomar medicamentos para reducir la insulina, o cambiar la dieta para comer menos hidrato y más grasa, te dan la ilusión de que has resuelto el problema porque te sientes menos mal. Pero en realidad sigues hecho una mierda.

-El problema se puede arreglar en menos de una semana simplemente con una dieta a base de vegetales crudos. O también con una paleodieta acompañada de multitud de suplementos (pero entonces tardas varios meses en lograr lo mismo que del otro modo resolverías en solo unos días).


----------



## Rauxa (12 Dic 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Ahora estoy leyendo un libro que trata sobre lo mismo que contáis en este hilo.
> 
> El libro (todavía estoy empezando a leerlo) explica algunas cuestiones interesantes:
> 
> ...




Los artículos de Jason Fung son muy claros en este aspecto y es lo que tratamos de explicar aquí:

- GLUCOSA - INSULINA

El problema es la insulina alta. Y en la mayoría de casos esta sube por el abuso de la ingesta de glucosa (hidratos de alto índice glucémico, azúcares...).

Pero se puede tener la glucosa baja (comiendo bien, haciendo una Paleo, por ejemplo) y continuar teniendo la insulina alta?
Motivos: alto cortisol, estrés, depresión, fuerte medicación, no dormir, hacer deporte en exceso, no hacer deporte... o sea, muchos factores psíquicos y que no tienen nada que ver de forma directa con la alimentación.

Por eso es un error medirse la glucosa (lo que hace mucha gente al levantarse). El problema en sí no es la glucosa, sino la insulina. 

Puedo comer mucha glucosa, mucho pan, muchos macarrones y tener insulina baja (buena genética).
Y aunque coma mal, si como pocas veces al día, si hago ayunos... mi insulina estará a raya.

El problema es la insulina: resistencia insulina, hiperinsulinemia.... Se trata de analizar el porqué de mi alta insulina. Un amigo de mi padre le han diagnosticado cancer de esófago. Y el médico le ha dicho que lo tiene por culpa de las tensiones del trabajo. Algo puramente emocional. Ha tragado mucha mierda en los últimos años. Se jubiló y en apenas 1 año cáncer de esófago (licenciado en INEF, deportista, come bien...). Pasó una depresión, dormía poco, descansaba peor, imagino que tenía el cortisol hasta los topes, medicado...o sea: INSULINA ALTA (y seguramente glucosa baja).
En estos casos no se evita con la comida. Un psicólogo, meditación, yoga...cualquier cosa de estas que te baje el estrés, el cortisol...


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Dic 2016)

Para Tico y sugus:
Tico dixit:
No es el hidrato lo que nos daña. Es el exceso de insulina lo que nos daña: provoca hipertensión, colesterol, inflamación, etc.

-El exceso de insulina no se produce cuando comemos mucho hidrato. Se produce cuando el cuerpo está hecho una mierda y no logra mantener la homeostasis.

Sugus dixit:
que lo del índice glucémico es una chorrada, no es la enésima panacea, millones de personas a lo largo de la historia han estado y están delgadas comiendo dietas altas en carbohidratos, y por tanto teniendo varios picos de insulina a lo largo del día (los correspondientes a la ingesta de carbohidratos en las comidas).


De verdad no sabeis distinguir un hidrato en su estado natural (frutas, verduras...) de uno refinado (harina y azucar)???

De verdad pensais que el pico de insulina que provocan los refinados es algo natural, saludable y no hay ningun peligro?

De verdad no creo que seais tan ignorantes, tiene que haber alguna razon para obviar esto, algo que no alcanzo a entender.

El EXCESO de insulina no lo provocan los 'hidratos' como ente generico, solo hay exceso antinatural cuando te hinchas a refinados. Os ruego que me contesteis a las preguntas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Dic 2016)

Mi vecino el panadero está que se sube por las paredes, dice que de un tiempo a esta parte le han bajado un huevo las ventas, de hecho la parienta que presumía de estatus y pasta se ha puesto a currrar limpiando, no te digo ná y te lo digo tó. ¿Será Sugus mi vecino?


----------



## Rauxa (12 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Mi vecino el panadero está que se sube por las paredes, dice que de un tiempo a esta parte le han bajado un huevo las ventas, de hecho la parienta que presumía de estatus y pasta se ha puesto a currrar limpiando, no te digo ná y te lo digo tó. ¿Será Sugus mi vecino?



Que venda huevos. 
(es que no hay capacidad de emprender en este país...)

Huevos y bacon de calidad y pistachos de irán y lo peta.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Para Tico y sugus:
> Tico dixit:
> No es el hidrato lo que nos daña. Es el exceso de insulina lo que nos daña: provoca hipertensión, colesterol, inflamación, etc.
> 
> ...



que sí, que sí. Eso se lo dices a las culturas tradicionalmente comiendo el grueso de sus calorías de patatas (alto índice glucémico) o arroz blanco (alto índice glucémico).

O me explicas el rollo de la carga glucémica y de que la dieta cetogénica o baja en carbos es lo más mejor.

El exceso de insulina no existe, existe más bien lo contrario fruto de una inflamación crónica del páncreas, que suele estar causada por una diversidad de factores, pero no por el hecho de comer una dieta alta en carbohidratos.

Todo cristo tiene claro que que el azúcar o cualquier refinado del estilo (y lo siento, pero la nutrición de la miel es testimonial, como cualquier "miel" del tipo que sea) son alimentos a comer nunca o en pocas cantidades. Pero es que vosotros metéis en el mismo saco a cualquier carbohidrato cuando limitáis las cantidades "saludables" de los mismos.

Sobre las harinas ya contesté, no son necesariamente nocivas. Llevamos comiendo pan milenios. Lo de la variedad de trigo es un factor secundario en la epidemia relativa de celiacos e intolerantes al gluten, el principal es la vacunación., que jode el sistema inmune.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí, que sí. Eso se lo dices a las culturas tradicionalmente comiendo el grueso de sus calorías de patatas (alto índice glucémico) o arroz blanco (alto índice glucémico).
> 
> O me explicas el rollo de la carga glucémica y de que la dieta cetogénica o baja en carbos es lo más mejor.
> 
> ...









Sugus de verdad hay algun alimento de origen natural que combine IG altisimos, CG altos y consumos altisimos?

Mira la puñetera tabla y saca alguna conclusion logica.

Luego en la misma pagina donde cuelgan la tabla sacan estas conclusiones que considero inocentes y candidas:

'Esto lo podemos ver en el caso del pan blanco, cuyo IG es de los mayores (95), sin embargo, lo que consideramos una ración de pan tiene una carga glucémica media (15). Eso sí, en el momento que al comer sobrepasamos esa ración, la respuesta de la glucemia será mayor, por eso las cantidades a comer son importantes si queremos tener controlados los niveles en sangre.

Y tenemos el ejemplo contrario que podemos ver en la tabla, el de los macarrones, con un IG medio de 47 tiene una carga glucémica de 23, considerada alta. Esto se debe a que la cantidad que tomamos en una ración de pasta no es de 50 gramos que es lo que considera el IG, sino de 70-100 gramos, con lo que la incidencia sobre la glucemia va a ser mayor.'

Estan calculando las cargas glucemicas sobre raciones que ellos suponen logicas. Le asignan una carga alta a la pasta porque su racion son 100gr y una barra de pan son 250 gr.

Yo almuerzo a diario con curritos de varios sectores y el almuerzo es almuerzo entero (una barra) o medio almuerzo (media barra) o tostadas (media barra dos tostadas). Añade el azucar del cafe y ahi todo cristo sale de boxes con 150gr a 300 gr de pan-azucar en el cuerpo. Y vienen de casa desayunados, leche y galletitas.

Si sigues el resto del dia, entre comida, merienda y cena, me juego lo que quieras a que ninguno de esos sale al dia a menos de 300-500gr de harina refinadas y azucar. Si ademas es fan de los refrescos azucarados son cifras que se quedan muy cortas y acojonan.

Luego añade a todo esto los saludables arroces y papas que son como echar un vaso de agua en un dique lleno hasta el borde. Evidentemente el vaso de agua no provoca la inundacion.


Justificame sin que se te caiga la cara de verguenza, como puede ser esto comparable a una dieta tradicional basada en patata y arroz, rica en verduras y frutas, y completa con su fibra, vitaminas y minerales.

Y remarco tu frase 'Pero es que vosotros metéis en el mismo saco a cualquier carbohidrato cuando limitáis las cantidades "saludables" de los mismos.'

Es un ejercicio de sectarismo supino cuando te estamos diciendo que nos ponemos hasta el culo de hidratos no refinados, NO LIMITAMOS NADA. A ver si consigues explicarme lo de arriba sin que de un ictus Sugus.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Que venda huevos.
> (es que no hay capacidad de emprender en este país...)
> 
> Huevos y *bacon de calidad * y pistachos de irán y lo peta.



¿Dónde lo encontráis?Porque todo el que veo lleva conservantes, azúcar, potenciador del sabor incluso....:S:S


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Dic 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo encontráis?Porque todo el que veo lleva conservantes, azúcar, potenciador del sabor incluso....:S:S



En carrefour de san juan, alicante, en zona ecológica tiene usted un bacon de excelente calidad, sin aditivos y sin azúcares... y no es caro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí, que sí. Eso se lo dices a las culturas tradicionalmente comiendo el grueso de sus calorías de patatas (alto índice glucémico) o arroz blanco (alto índice glucémico).



Las patatas "reposadas" (cocidas, enfriadas y vueltas a calentar) no tienen un IG alto: parte del almidón descompuesto durante la cocción se reconstituye. Idem con el arroz blanco.

Adicionalmente, el IG de los alimentos aislados no vale ni para tomar por culo, porque sucede que la velocidad de asimilación de cada alimento no es independiente de el resto de alimentos que se consumen conjuntamente.

Los diabéticos YA SABEN que tienen que tener ojo con mezclar, por ejemplo, una pasta con una salsa muy grasa, porque en lugar de tener el pico de azúcar esperable que pueden controlar con su chute de insulina postprandial, lo que van a tener es una liberación más lenta de azúcar en sangre, con lo que el chute les dejará al borde de la hipoglucemia en el momento, y en cambio con el paso de las horas la insulinemia caerá y el azúcar en sangre seguirá subiendo: la grasa habrá convertido un hidrato rápido en uno lento.

También el vinagre y ciertas especias ralentizan el proceso de asimilación de azúcares.

Así que, le pregunto: Esas culturas que comen un 80% o más de hidratos presuntamente rápidos... ¿Son también célebres por el uso culinario de vinagres (vinagre de arroz en el sushi), especias y salsas (gengibre, cúrcuma, soja fermentada, comino, cardamomo, canela, etc, etc), y por dar sabor a sus platos de _aburridos hidratos_ principalmente con grasas (pescado azul, cerdo del que los okinawanos dicen que lo único que no se puede comer es el _gruñío_, etc.)?

A ver si va a ser que la velocidad de asimilación de glúcidos y el consiguiente pico de insulina asociado SÍ que es relevante, y que sus contraejemplos, en realidad, son todo lo contrario.



> O me explicas el rollo de la carga glucémica y de que la dieta cetogénica o baja en carbos es lo más mejor.
> 
> El exceso de insulina no existe, existe más bien lo contrario fruto de una inflamación crónica del páncreas, que suele estar causada por una diversidad de factores, pero no por el hecho de comer una dieta alta en carbohidratos.



¿El exceso de insulina no existe? ¿Sabe usted lo que es la diabetes tipo 2?
Es cuando el cuerpo se vuelve resistente a la insulina, causando que pese a que el funcionamiento del páncreas es NORMAL, la glucemia se desmande porque el cuerpo precisa niveles astronómicos e inabarcables de insulina para controlarla. 



> Todo cristo tiene claro que que el azúcar o cualquier refinado del estilo (y lo siento, pero la nutrición de la miel es testimonial, como cualquier "miel" del tipo que sea) son alimentos a comer nunca o en pocas cantidades. Pero es que vosotros metéis en el mismo saco a cualquier carbohidrato cuando limitáis las cantidades "saludables" de los mismos.



¿Nosotros? ¿Quienes? Si en este hilo todo quisque insiste en que las *verduras* son (al menos en volumen) *la base de la alimentación*.

El tema es que la única forma de alcanzar los porcentajes de hidratos que usted postula es a través de hidratos *comparativamente pobres en micronutrientes*: arroz, patata, pasta, harinas, cereales.

No hay que ser ningún genio para verlo, basta coger la tabla nutricional, por ejemplo, del arroz y de la lechuga, y comparar los *micronutrientes por caloría*

_Arroz integral, 20 Kcal ( 5,7 gramos) _ 

*Minerales:*

Calcio [mg]	1,20
Hierro [mg]	0,1
Yodo [mg]	0,125
Magnesio [mg]	6,28
Zinc [mg]	0,1
Selenio [µg]	0,57
Sodio [mg]	0,57
Potasio [mg]	13,6
Fósforo [mg]	2,4

*Vitaminas:*

Vit. B1 Tiamina [mg]	0,023
Vit. B2 Riboflavina [mg]	0,005
Eq. niacina [mg]	0,38
Vit. B6 Piridoxina [mg]	0,016
Ac. Fólico [µg]	2,8

Lechuga, 20 kcal (100 g)

*Minerales*
Calcio [mg]	34,70 (29 veces más)
Hierro [mg]	1,00 (10 veces más)
Yodo [mg]	3,00 (24 veces más)
Magnesio [mg]	8,70 (un 40% más)
Zinc [mg]	0,23 (más del doble)
Selenio [µg]	1,00 (un 75% más)
Sodio [mg]	3,00 (5 veces más)
Potasio [mg]	220,00 (16 veces más)


Vit. B1 Tiamina [mg]	0,06 (2,6 veces más)
Vit. B2 Riboflavina [mg]	0,07 (14 veces más)
Eq. niacina [mg]	0,80 (el doble)
Vit. B6 Piridoxina [mg]	0,06 (3,75 veces más)
Ac. Fólico [µg]	33,60 (12 veces más)
Vit. C Ac. ascórbico [mg]	13,00
Carotenoides (Eq. β carotenos) [µg]	1.122,00
Vit. A Eq. Retincl [µg]	187,00



> Sobre las harinas ya contesté, no son necesariamente nocivas. Llevamos comiendo pan milenios. Lo de la variedad de trigo es un factor secundario en la epidemia relativa de celiacos e intolerantes al gluten, el principal es la vacunación., que jode el sistema inmune.



DOS factores, dos:

1.- La variedad del trigo moderna, que 

a) Es mucho más rica en gluten de lo que eran las variedades tradicionales, lo cual ha exacerbado las intolerancias por *sobreexposición* (la harina antigua no tenía ni mucho menos tanto gluten)

b) Es mucho más pobre en micronutrientes, debido a que la capacidad de la raíz de absorberlos del suelo no ha cambiado, pero la productividad de grano por espiga se ha multiplicado, con lo que, obviamente, cada grano recibe una parte menor

c) Es fruto de la agricultura intensiva, en la que el propio terreno está ya para el arrastre, empobreciendo todavía más el valor nutricional (energía aparte) del grano

2.- Los sistemas industriales de refino, que

a) Se dejan fuera todo el salvado y el germen del grano, responsables en parte de ralentizar la velocidad de absorción de los hidratos

b) pulverizan mucho más el grano, haciendo mucho más rápida su asimilación al aumentar la *superficie específica* (=superficie por unidad de masa, mayor cuanto menores son las partículas, v.g., una esfera de agua de 1 m de diámetro tiene una superficie específica de 0,006 m^2/kg; una de 0,1 m de diámetro, 10 veces más, 0,06 m^2/kg)

c) producen la descomposición de los almidones en oligosacáridos, que una vez más son de asimilación mucho más rápida.

Si se planta usted su cereal no modificado,en un campo barbechado dos años y abonado naturalmente, y después lo muele usted en su molino tradicional con toda su fibra, esa harina no será una putísima mierda (aunque el pan que le saldrá se le va a quedar atravesado en el gaznate)...

...y con eso y con todo, la mayoría de verduras y hortalizas le darán cien patadas en cuanto a micronutrientes por caloría.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Sobre las harinas ya contesté, no son necesariamente nocivas. Llevamos comiendo pan milenios.



Es curioso. A mí "milenios" (diez, a lo sumo, siendo generoso) me parece *poco*, *muy poco*.

Es un alimento tremendamente reciente. No es una virtud (para las harinas) llevar ocho o diez milenios comiéndolas. La historia de nuestra especie es mucho, mucho más antigua. Le diré alimentos realmente ANTIGUOS, con evidencia en el registro fósil de épocas muy anteriores al surgimiento de nuestra especie, por parte de nuestros antepasados homínidos: frutas. Verduras. Carne. Pescado. Insectos, crustáceos. Evidencias de consumo desde hace al menos dos millones de años.

De verdad que no entiendo cómo se puede defender el pan por su antigüedad. Las hipótesis que se han propuesto sobre por qué las harinas de cereales facilitan una respuesta hormonal que puede favorecer el sobrepeso/obesidad a mí me parecen bastante sólidas. 

Por demás, iba a contestar al resto de cosas que dices, pero es que Smiling Jack se me ha adelantado con gran acierto.



Sunwukung dijo:


> Lo de la variedad de trigo es un factor secundario en la epidemia relativa de celiacos e intolerantes al gluten, el principal es la vacunación., que jode el sistema inmune.




De verdad, que defiendes lo indefendible. O sea que ahora la culpa es de las *VACUNAS*. Con dos cojones. :|


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2016)

Tico dijo:


> *Ahora estoy leyendo un libro que trata sobre lo mismo que contáis en este hilo.
> 
> El libro (todavía estoy empezando a leerlo) explica algunas cuestiones interesantes:
> 
> ...



Dime como una persona puede llegar a ese estado de tener el cuerpo hecho un asco y producir un exceso de insulina sin haber consumido habitualmente una gran cantidad de carbohidratos.

Tú dices que los carbohidratos no son los culpables de que millones de personas en este pais tengan resistencia a la insulina y tengan Diabetes B ¿Entonces quien o quienes son los culpables de eso? ¿Grasa? ¿Colesterol? ¿Proteinas? ¿Otras causas? ¿Lo han heredado? Y si lo han heredado ¿Por qué hace años no había un número de casos proporcionalmente similar al actual?

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En carrefour de san juan, alicante, en zona ecológica tiene usted un bacon de excelente calidad, sin aditivos y sin azúcares... y no es caro.



Me da igual el precio, si es bueno lo pago. Lo miraré aquí en Madrid, gracias.:X


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Dic 2016)

el índice glicémico de la patata cocida es 85. Y no hay vuelta de hoja. Comida tradicional de numerosos pueblos, empezando por los peruanos y luego de muchas partes de Europa. Y durante cientos de años NO lo acompañaban de nada, si acaso de vegetales.

Índice glicémico del arroz blanco: 65. Idem con el anterior. Los japos lo comen como el pan. A veces lo comen prácticamente solo, rodeado de una hoja de alga.

El índice glucémico significa lo que significa, eso del almidón reconstituido es una paja mental vuestra. Cambia algo si se acompaña de ciertas cantidades de grasas y proteínas, que retardan su digestión, pero resulta que en el contexto de una dieta alta en carbohidratos esto no suele suceder en la mayoría de las comidas.

Y ninguno de los pueblos con dietas tradicionales de ese tipo tenían epidemias de obesidad o diabetes. Muy al contrario, los pueblos con dietas tradicionales altas en grasas y proteínas tenían mayor proporción de diabéticos. Esto mucho antes de la coca-cola y de los azúcares refinados de cualquier tipo.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2016 at 16:56 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Dime como una persona puede llegar a ese estado de tener el cuerpo hecho un asco y producir un exceso de insulina sin haber consumido habitualmente una gran cantidad de carbohidratos.
> 
> Tú dices que los carbohidratos no son los culpables de que millones de personas en este pais tengan resistencia a la insulina y tengan Diabetes B ¿Entonces quien o quienes son los culpables de eso? ¿Grasa? ¿Colesterol? ¿Proteinas? ¿Otras causas? ¿Lo han heredado? Y si lo han heredado ¿Por qué hace años no había un número de casos proporcionalmente similar al actual?
> 
> Saludos.



te lo estoy diciendo, el factor dietético responsable de la epidemia de obesidad y diabetes es el incremento exagerado en el consumo de productos de origen animal (carne, leche y huevos).

Ya puse los datos, en la dieta tradicional de okinawa, muy alta en carbohidratos, y por tanto baja en productos de origen anima (incluso muy baja, comían en los festivales y poco más), no tenían una epidemia de obesidad o diabetes comiendo como poco unas 3000 calorías a base de arroz y boniatos, ambos de alto índice glucémico.

Estamos hablando de que una comida perfectamente consistía en un kilo de boniato, si acaso acompañado de alguna verdura, así que el índice apenas se modifica y la carga glucémica es alta, por la cantidad.


----------



## Cormac (13 Dic 2016)

Dairy fat, saturated animal fat, and cancer risk. - PubMed - NCBI

*The relationship between the per person supply of fat from dairy products and lard and cause-specific cancer mortality was examined using 1979-1981 FAO data from 36 countries. Significant correlations (P less than 0.01) were found between dairy and lard fat intake and total, breast, prostate, rectal, colon, and lung cancer. Significant relationships between site-specific cancer mortality and ischemic heart disease mortality could also be established. Hormone-dependent cancers significantly correlate with both hormone-dependent and non-hormone-dependent cancers of the opposite sex, pointing toward other than sex-linked factors as an explanation. The level of saturated fat intake provides the most plausible link for the relationship between the cancers considered and ischemic heart disease mortality. Our findings support the concept of the important role saturated fat plays in cancer promotion.*

_Grasa láctea, grasa animal saturada y riesgo de cáncer.
La relación entre el suministro por persona de grasa de los productos lácteos y la manteca de cerdo y la mortalidad por cáncer de causa específica se examinó utilizando datos de la FAO de 1979-1981 de 36 países. Se encontraron correlaciones significativas (P <0,01) entre la ingesta de grasa de lechuga y grasa de cerdo y el cáncer total, de mama, de próstata, rectal, de colon y de pulmón. También podrían establecerse relaciones significativas entre la mortalidad por cáncer específica del sitio y la mortalidad por cardiopatía isquémica. Los cánceres dependientes de hormonas se correlacionan significativamente con los cánceres hormonodependientes y no dependientes de hormonas del sexo opuesto, apuntando a otros factores distintos del sexo como una explicación. El nivel de ingesta de grasas saturadas proporciona el vínculo más plausible para la relación entre los cánceres considerados y la mortalidad por cardiopatía isquémica. Nuestros hallazgos apoyan el concepto del papel importante que desempeña la grasa saturada en la promoción del cáncer._

---------- Post added 13-dic-2016 at 17:36 ----------

The role of nutrition in Alzheimer

*Metabolic studies have shown that diets with a high ratio of saturated fat to polyunsaturated or monounsaturated fats result in a poor plasma cholesterol profile, characterized by an increase in low-density lipoprotein and a decrease in high-density lipoprotein cholesterol [23]. Trans-unsaturated fats, obtained from partially hydrogenated vegetable oils are reported to be particularly hypercholesterolemic [24].

The association of dietary fat with plasma cholesterol levels is highly relevant as cholesterol may play a central role in AD. For example, cholesterol is involved in both the generation and deposition of amyloid beta (Aβ; [25]) and the most important genetic risk factor for AD is the APOE-ε4 allele, the protein product of which is the principal cholesterol transport in the brain. Experimental animal studies have demonstrated that diet-induced hypercholesterolemia increases Aβ deposition in the brain [26,27] and rats fed a diet rich in unsaturated fat exhibited superior learning and memory [28].

Some prospective studies have reported lower risk of AD and dementia amongst persons prescribed cholesterol-lowering statin drugs compared with those that were not prescribed these medications [29,30]. It remains to be determined whether this reduced risk of AD is a consequence of the cholesterol-lowering properties of these medications. However, there is evidence that elevated mid-life serum cholesterol levels are associated with increased risk of AD in old age. For instance, a study with 444 Finnish men found that an elevated blood cholesterol level (> 6.5 mmol/l) in midlife was associated with three times the risk of developing AD in late life [6].

Three prospective dietary studies conducted in Chicago [The CHAP study; 31], New York [32], and Rotterdam [33] examined the role of dietary fat intake in the development of AD in the general population. The CHAP study reported the strongest evidence of an association. Intake of saturated fat was associated with a doubling in the risk of AD amongst persons in the fifth quintile of intake compared with those in the first quintile. (Table 1; [31]) Trans-unsaturated fats was associated with two to three times the risk of developing AD beginning at the second quintile of intake. Persons in the highest quintile of n-6 polyunsaturated fat intake had 70% lower risk of AD compared with persons in the first quintile. Monounsaturated fat intake was not significantly associated with AD in these models that were adjusted for age, sex, race, education, and APOE-ε4. However, because intake of monounsaturated fat is highly correlated with both intakes of saturated and trans-fats, it is important to adjust for potential confounding by these variables when examining the relation of monounsaturated fat and AD risk. When the model was further adjusted for intakes of other types of fat (saturated, trans, n-6 polyunsaturated), there was evidence of 80% reduction in risk amongst persons in the fourth and fifth quintiles of monounsaturated fat intake.
*
*Los estudios metabólicos han demostrado que las dietas con una alta proporción de grasas saturadas a grasas poliinsaturadas o monoinsaturadas dan como resultado un pobre perfil de colesterol plasmático, caracterizado por un aumento de la lipoproteína de baja densidad y una disminución del colesterol de lipoproteínas de alta densidad. Grasas trans-insaturadas, obtenidos a partir de aceites vegetales parcialmente hidrogenados se informó a ser particularmente hipercolesterolémico [24].

La asociación de la grasa dietética con los niveles de colesterol en plasma es muy relevante, ya que el colesterol puede jugar un papel central en la EA. Por ejemplo, el colesterol está involucrado tanto en la generación como en la deposición de beta amiloide (Aβ; [25]) y el factor de riesgo genético más importante para AD es el alelo APOE-ε4, cuyo producto proteico es el transporte principal de colesterol en la cerebro. Estudios experimentales en animales han demostrado que la hipercolesterolemia inducida por la dieta aumenta la deposición de Aβ en el cerebro [26,27] y las ratas alimentadas con una dieta rica en grasa insaturada exhiben un aprendizaje superior y la memoria [28].

Algunos estudios prospectivos han informado de menor riesgo de EA y demencia entre las personas prescritas para bajar el colesterol estatina drogas en comparación con aquellos que no fueron prescritos estos medicamentos [29, 30]. Queda por determinar si este riesgo reducido de AD es una consecuencia de las propiedades de reducción de colesterol de estos medicamentos. Sin embargo, hay evidencia de que los niveles elevados de colesterol sérico en la mitad de la vida están asociados con un mayor riesgo de AD en la vejez. Por ejemplo, un estudio con 444 hombres finlandeses encontró que un nivel elevado de colesterol en la sangre (> 6,5 mmol / l) en la mediana edad se asoció con tres veces el riesgo de desarrollar AD en la última vida [6].

Tres estudios dietéticos prospectivos llevados a cabo en Chicago [El estudio CHAP; 31], Nueva York [32] y Rotterdam [33] examinó el papel de la ingesta de grasas en la dieta en el desarrollo de la DA en la población general. El estudio CHAP informó la evidencia más fuerte de una asociación. La ingesta de grasas saturadas se asoció con una duplicación del riesgo de EA entre las personas del quinto quintil de ingesta en comparación con las del primer quintil. (Tabla 1; [31]) Las grasas trans-insaturadas se asociaron con dos a tres veces el riesgo de desarrollar AD comenzando en el segundo quintil de ingesta. Las personas en el quintil más alto de la ingesta de grasas poliinsaturadas n-6 tuvieron un riesgo 70% menor de EA en comparación con las personas del primer quintil. La ingesta de grasas monoinsaturadas no se asoció significativamente con la EA en estos modelos que se ajustaron por edad, sexo, raza, educación y APOE-ε4. Sin embargo, debido a que la ingesta de grasa monoinsaturada está altamente correlacionada con la ingesta de grasas saturadas y trans, es importante ajustar el potencial de confusión por estas variables al examinar la relación de la grasa monoinsaturada y el riesgo de AD. Cuando se ajustó el modelo para la ingesta de otros tipos de grasa (saturados, trans, n-6 poliinsaturados), hubo evidencia de un 80% de reducción en el riesgo entre las personas en el cuarto y quinto quintiles de ingestión de grasas monoinsaturadas.*
El consumo de pescado, algo que siempre he defendido. Intentar siempre que el salmón sea salvaje. Ya puse uno de los pocos lugares donde se puede comprar sin miedo a arruinarse. El de piscifactoría no tiene tanto Omega 3
_Ácidos grasos omega-3

Los ácidos grasos omega-3 de cadena larga, un tipo de grasa poliinsaturada consumida casi exclusivamente a partir de pescado pueden ser prometedores para la prevención y el tratamiento de la EA. El ácido docosahexaenoico (DHA, 22: 6n-3) es el principal componente de ácidos grasos poliinsaturados omega-3 de las membranas neuronales, presente en aproximadamente el 30-40% de los fosfolípidos de la corteza cerebral de la sustancia gris y las células fotorreceptoras en la retina [35] . El DHA es particularmente abundante en las áreas más activas metabólicamente del cerebro tales como la corteza cerebral, los sinaptosomas y las mitocondrias. Las neuronas carecen de las enzimas necesarias para la síntesis de novo de DHA y se obtienen directamente de la dieta o se sintetizan endógenamente a partir de sus precursores ácido α-linolénico (18: 3n-3) y ácido eicosapentaenoico (EPA, 20: 5n-3) 36].

La mayoría de la evidencia de los efectos neuroprotectores de los ácidos grasos omega-3 proviene de investigaciones de su importancia como componentes dietéticos esenciales en el desarrollo temprano del cerebro. De hecho, DHA es esencial para el desarrollo prenatal del cerebro y para el mantenimiento de la función cerebral y la visión en adultos [37]. En modelos animales, los roedores que fueron alimentados con dietas enriquecidas con ácidos grasos omega-3 mostraron mayor aprendizaje y memoria en comparación con los roedores alimentados con dietas de control [38 - 40]. Además, los estudios en animales también han demostrado que la suplementación dietética con ácidos grasos omega-3 resulta en una mayor regulación de la excitabilidad de la membrana neuronal [41], una mejor capacidad de transmisión neuronal [42], y la reducción del daño oxidativo [43]. Varios estudios epidemiológicos han demostrado relaciones protectoras de aumento del consumo de pescado y ácidos grasos omega-3 a la AD [33, 44 - 49].

Las observaciones en el estudio CAP han demostrado que las personas que consumieron menos de una harina de pescado por semana tuvieron una tasa de declive cognitivo 12% mayor en comparación con las personas que consumieron sólo una comida de pescado o más a la semana. Además, el consumo de una harina de pescado a la semana se asoció con una reducción del 60% en el riesgo de desarrollar AD [47]. El riesgo relativo de AD según la ingesta de los ácidos grasos omega-3 también fue examinado en el estudio CHAP (Tabla 2] [47]. Una mayor ingesta total de los ácidos grasos omega-3 se asoció significativamente con un menor riesgo de EA. DHA proporcionó la asociación más fuerte, la EPA no se asoció y el ácido α-linolénico se asoció con un menor riesgo sólo entre las personas con el alelo APOE-ε4._
Aquí las conclusiones. En el link está el artículo entero que no he copiado por ser muy largo. Entre otras cosas habla sobre el uso de la mantequilla y el consumo de carnes rojas. Aunque no lo nombra directamente, ni de coña cocinaría a diario con aceite de coco, teniendo en este país el de oliva, por mucho que se llegue a oxidar
*Nuestra comprensión de las influencias dietéticas en la EA está en su infancia; Sin embargo, un número creciente de estudios epidemiológicos indica que existe una fuerte relación entre la nutrición y la EA. Mientras que las grasas saturadas y el colesterol alto en suero se asocian con un mayor riesgo de EA, el consumo de ácidos grasos poliinsaturados de cadena larga omega-3 (particularmente DHA) y antioxidantes como la vitamina E parecen disminuir el riesgo. Las personas deben limitar su ingesta de alimentos ricos en grasas saturadas y trans-insaturadas, tales como carnes rojas, mantequilla, helados y productos horneados comercialmente*


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el índice glicémico de la patata cocida es 85. Y no hay vuelta de hoja.



La ignorancia es atrevida: unas nociones sobre procesos que modifican el IG, por el inventor del concepto de IG

Si le apetece, se lee el apartado de retrogradación, donde se habla de cómo la pasta (IG 70), si se cuece al dente y se deja enfriar para ensalada, sufre un proceso por el cual parte del almidón que se había descompuesto en la cocción se recompone, pasando a tener un IG de 35.

Similares procesos suceden en el pan duro, en las patatas cocidas frías, y en el arroz blanco.



> Comida tradicional de numerosos pueblos, empezando por los peruanos y luego de muchas partes de Europa. Y durante cientos de años NO lo acompañaban de nada, si acaso de vegetales.



¿De vegetales ricos en fibra? Porque la fibra también reduce la velocidad de absorción de los glúcidos, y tal...



> Índice glicémico del arroz blanco: 65. Idem con el anterior. Los japos lo comen como el pan. A veces lo comen prácticamente solo, rodeado de una hoja de alga.



Prácticamente solo, sí.
Sólo que mezclado con vinagre de arroz (el vinagre también reduce el IG de los alimentos) y envuelto en algas ricas en fibra




> El índice glucémico significa lo que significa, eso del almidón reconstituido es una paja mental vuestra.



Una paja mental del sr Montignac, que es el que acuñó el término. Pero vamos, que seguro que usted sabe lo que significa el IG mucho mejor que él...



> Cambia algo si se acompaña de ciertas cantidades de grasas y proteínas, que retardan su digestión, pero resulta que en el contexto de una dieta alta en carbohidratos esto no suele suceder en la mayoría de las comidas.
> 
> Y ninguno de los pueblos con dietas tradicionales de ese tipo tenían epidemias de obesidad o diabetes. Muy al contrario, los pueblos con dietas tradicionales altas en grasas y proteínas tenían mayor proporción de diabéticos. Esto mucho antes de la coca-cola y de los azúcares refinados de cualquier tipo.



Hale, empolle un poco, y no sea cerril, que nadie le niega que se pueda comer carbos a cascoporro y no ser diabético ni obeso...

...siempre que se den una serie de condiciones que propicien la asimilación LENTA de esos carbohidratos, condiciones que, de hecho, se daban en todas esas dietas tradicionales de las que habla.


----------



## bizarre (13 Dic 2016)

El otro día encontré en una tienda almidón de patata en polvo y lo compré, así a lo loco, ahora no se como tomarlo, he leído que se puede añadir a un zumo, pero lo que me gustaría preguntaros es si lo acompaño a comidas de alto IG, hace que este disminuya? O que es exactamente lo que hace?

Por cierto últimamente estoy mejor que nunca ,para mis circunstancias claro!soy lo que aquí en el foro llaman paticorta de 1.60, casi 44 años, y peso 55,300kg, soy sedentaria y con forma de pera tengo toda la grasa acumulada en las patorras, usual en las féminas

Supongo que para mejorar solo puedo hacer algo de ejercicio, cosa que nunca me ha gustado pero debería empezar


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Dic 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida: unas nociones sobre procesos que modifican el IG, por el inventor del concepto de IG
> 
> Si le apetece, se lee el apartado de retrogradación, donde se habla de cómo la pasta (IG 70), si se cuece al dente y se deja enfriar para ensalada, sufre un proceso por el cual parte del almidón que se había descompuesto en la cocción se recompone, pasando a tener un IG de 35.
> 
> ...



lo que hay que leer, referencias de un gurucillo de tres al cuarto. 

El índice glucémico mide la subida de azúcar en sangre después de la ingesta del alimento, y dudo mucho que se mida cuando el alimento está a 40° siquiera porque quemaría a los sujetos de estudio.

The Effects of Fat and Protein on Glycemic Responses in Nondiabetic Humans Vary with Waist Circumference, Fasting Plasma Insulin, and Dietary Fiber Intake

aquí se puede ver perfectamente que la influencia sobre el IG de proteínas y grasas no es exagerado, y el pico máximo en algún momento no cambia tampoco casi nada o nada.

Sólo si no masticas bien el alimento o no está suficientemente cocido es cuando puede haber una disminución del GI respecto del alimento correctamente cocinado.

O añadiendo porrón de fibra.

[Effect of food composition of mixed food on glycemic index]. - PubMed - NCBI

Sigo viendo que vuestras principales referencias son magufos consolidados mientras despreciáis los resultados heterodoxos (nunca se han integrado en la terapéutica clínica) de auténticos profesionales y científicos.

Todo muy razonable.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2016 at 21:37 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hale, empolle un poco, y no sea cerril, que nadie le niega que se pueda comer carbos a cascoporro y no ser diabético ni obeso...
> 
> ...siempre que se den una serie de condiciones que propicien la asimilación LENTA de esos carbohidratos, condiciones que, de hecho, se daban en todas esas dietas tradicionales de las que habla.



claro, claro, el magufete del montignac acuño el término Glycemic load - Wikipedia

Un plato donde el grueso de las calorías lo conforman una fuente de carbohidratos no va a perder la mitad o menos de su GI, mucho menos de su CG.

El problema es comer de más, como ya apuntó y referenció otro forero en su día y en un hilo. No el hecho de comer muchos carbohidratos.

O comer un exceso de proteína, y encima con carbohidratos, porque la respuesta insulínica se potencia, aparte de los otros desgastes formados por ese exceso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Dic 2016)

Me los pienso leer con detalle Cormac aunque aun he visto mezclar grasas hidrogenadas con otras, y algunos son bastante antiguos.

Solo falta el detalle de que los hubieses puesto en el hilo de los estudios pero se agradece el esfuerzo.


----------



## lewis (13 Dic 2016)

Joder, la corporación dietética se ha puesto en serio porque ven que se les va de las manos, les han pasado a los troles contraestudios, andan como pollos sin cabeza. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Rauxa (13 Dic 2016)

_Nuestra comprensión de las influencias dietéticas en la EA está en su infancia; Sin embargo, un número creciente de estudios epidemiológicos indica que existe una fuerte relación entre la nutrición y la EA. Mientras que las grasas saturadas y el colesterol alto en suero se asocian con un mayor riesgo de EA, el consumo de ácidos grasos poliinsaturados de cadena larga omega-3 (particularmente DHA) y antioxidantes como la vitamina E parecen disminuir el riesgo. Las personas deben limitar su ingesta de alimentos ricos en grasas saturadas y trans-insaturadas, tales como carnes rojas, mantequilla, helados y productos horneados comercialmente_



Como ya han dicho un estudio que mezcla grasas trans con saturadas, insaturadas y pone en el mismo saco los entrecots, los fritos y los donuts...que queréis que os diga...

Y lo de "nuestra comprensión de las influencias dietéticas de la EA están en la infancia.."
El ser humano sabe perfectament que es lo que le va mejor. No duda cuando estudia a la jirafa, al león o al caball. Pero cuando el ser humano se estudia a si mismo, todo son dudas, confusiones, intereses... La ciencia ya lo sabe lo que nos conviene. Pero interesa liar al personal.

Hoy venía en el tren y escuchaba a una chica hablando por tlf sobre su hijo, con una amiga (imagino). El niño tenía un virus y el médico sospechaba que era por la leche. Así que le había comprado leche sin lactosa. Pero otro médico le decía que mejor leche vegetal.

O sea, la leche, que no es un alimento indispensable, que su asimilación de calcio es limitada (mucho mejor la hoja verde o los frutos secos), puede ser la culpable.
El ser humano de hace millones de años no tenía ese problema. No tomaba leche. Ahora el problema no es decir "pues aparco la leche", el problema es haber inculcado a la sociedad que la leche es la polla en vinagre, super buena para los huesos y que hay que tomarla sí o sí. Y aquí estamos; investigando si la leche sin lactosa es mejor o la leche de cabra, o la de soja o la de almendras o la desnatada. Cuando el problema es la leche en sí. Que no es un alimento para el ser humano.

Deje usted la leche, seguramente los problemas desaparecerán y luego ya verá si quiere continuar con ese líquido blanco y si será mejor la leche de oveja o la de vainilla. 
Pero hay gente que el sentido común lo tiene en el culo. Es como buscar a ver qué donuts es mejor para nosotros. El donuts es una mierda, pero seguro que si sacan un donut enriquecido con VitB, se venderá a mansalva. "Mierda sí, pero sana", te dirán.

Repito, la ciencia sabe muy bien qué le conviene al organismo humano. Después de millones de años de evolución, ya se sabe.
Que ahora hayamos inventado el yogur bifidus, la leche con mierdas, la philadefia light, la harina blanca hiper-refinada, los zumos de brick... y que tengamos ciertos problemas, sólo hay que saber unir la linea de puntos.
Pero claro, hay una conveción alimentaria y la noticia está en ver que se ha fabricado un yogur más sano, un queso de untar mejor, un zumito más energético, pero continua siendo mierda.

Quien se sienta mal, que coma solo lo natural:
carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras, huevos, frutos secos. Unas semanas con esto. Si aún tenemos alguna molestia, luego será la hora de la medicina.
Esta es la base. Si no tenemos controlada esta base, por más que nos mediquemos, que vayamos a visitar a los médicos, tendremos problemas igualmente.
A mi suegro lo ingresaron el otro día por un pequeño problema de respiración y aprovechando que el pisuerga pasaba por Valladolid el médico le ha quitado el jamón bueno. Y yo le digo, las patatitas de bolsa y el bitter kas, que te tomas algunas mañanas como vermut, te los ha prohibido? Y me dice que no. Sólo el jamón. (será por la grasita...)

Y mi suegra me suelta: Lo ves? la grasa es mala. Además, se leyó el artículo del otro día del El País, sobre la metastasis y las grasas. 
Yo con mi pareja ya no discuto sobre eso. Darwin, le digo. A mi nadie me va a obligar a comer como yo no quiero. Los demás, es su vida.
Si alguien, decide hacer caso al médico, dejar el jamón y continuar con el bitter kas y las matutano, adelante. Además tiene el higado graso. Imagino que el matasanos se pensará que será por el jamón.


----------



## Qui (13 Dic 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Ahora estoy leyendo un libro que trata sobre lo mismo que contáis en este hilo.
> 
> El libro (todavía estoy empezando a leerlo) explica algunas cuestiones interesantes:
> 
> ...



¿De verdad estás afirmando que comiendo una semana solamente vegetales crudos se cura la diabetes tipo II? Eso y no otra cosa entiendo yo que provoca ese tipo de diabetes, la insulinoresistencia que lleva a niveles cada día más altos de insulina y que acaba provocando esta enfermedad.
Sé que con ayuno se va revirtiendo y esta dieta es muy parecida a este para el organismo pero hablar solamente de una semana me parece cuando menos muy exagerado.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2016 at 22:31 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> _Nuestra comprensión de las influencias dietéticas en la EA está en su infancia; Sin embargo, un número creciente de estudios epidemiológicos indica que existe una fuerte relación entre la nutrición y la EA. Mientras que las grasas saturadas y el colesterol alto en suero se asocian con un mayor riesgo de EA, el consumo de ácidos grasos poliinsaturados de cadena larga omega-3 (particularmente DHA) y antioxidantes como la vitamina E parecen disminuir el riesgo. Las personas deben limitar su ingesta de alimentos ricos en grasas saturadas y trans-insaturadas, tales como carnes rojas, mantequilla, helados y productos horneados comercialmente_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La noticia del otro día sobre el cáncer y las grasas al leerla con atención hablaba (o eso me pareció entender a mí) de las grasas vegetales hidrógenadas (en concreto nombraba el aceite de palma) pero si solo lo escuchabas o leías por encima parecía que todas las grasas fueran malas mientras que los tipos decían que en concreto ese tipo de grasas vegetales altamente procesadas eran las culpables de provocar la metástasis al romper la célula cancerígena y permitir el transporte de las células metástasicas.

Las células tumorales dependen de las grasas para iniciar metástasis | IRB Barcelona

Las grasas pueden tener la llave contra las metástasis


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Dic 2016)

A mí me hace gracia el estudio ese de las células cancerígenas que se alimentan de grasa. Y lo dicen cómo si fuera algo malo, nos ha jodido, se alimentan de lo que se tienen que alimentar para sobrevivir el máximo posible, pues lo mismo que tendríamos que hacer nosotros. Que averigüen mejor la causa del cáncer, lo mismo el sospechoso es otro, lo que alimente al monstruo una vez existe el monstruo no lo hace igual de monstruoso. Es una clara y vil manipulación mediática que además sólo se ha visto en ratones, yo no soy un ratón.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Dic 2016)

Qui dijo:


> ¿De verdad estás afirmando que comiendo una semana solamente vegetales crudos se cura la diabetes tipo II? Eso y no otra cosa entiendo yo que provoca ese tipo de diabetes, la insulinoresistencia que lleva a niveles cada día más altos de insulina y que acaba provocando esta enfermedad.
> Sé que con ayuno se va revirtiendo y esta dieta es muy parecida a este para el organismo pero hablar solamente de una semana me parece cuando menos muy exagerado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2016 at 22:31 ----------
> ...



Sí, pero la gente se queda con la palabra GRASA

Entonces, fuera aguacates, aceite de oliva.... que además son muy calóricos.
El mal ya está hecho


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Dic 2016)

Por no quotearte Cormac que es un ladrillo:
The relationship between the per person supply of fat from dairy products and lard and cause-specific cancer mortality was examined using 1979-1981 FAO data from 36 countries. Significant correlations (P less than 0.01) were found between dairy and lard fat intake and total, breast, prostate, rectal, colon, and lung cancer. 


Pues da la casualidad que hay un estudio mas actual que ya esta colgado en el hilo de estudios y se trato ya el tema largamente. Este es sobre 42 paises.

Food consumption and the actual statistics of cardiovascular diseases: an epidemiological comparison of 42 European countries | Grasgruber | Food & Nutrition Research

Este estudio es mejor? Si
Por que?
Porque no se centra en las grasas sino en 62 alimentos. La alimentacion es multifactorial. Nadie come solo grasa o solo proteinas o solo hidratos.

El estudio es muy completo y descarta relacion entre grasas saturadas y enfermedades vasculares y varios tipos de cancer.

Cormac, el estudio que has linkado esta desfasado. Es de la epoca en la que nadie ponia en duda lo mala malisima que es la grasa y se hacian estos estudios ad hoc.

Lo tiene mas detallado en el hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cas-que-apoyen-idoneidad-de-dieta-lchf-6.html


----------



## Cormac (13 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cormac, el estudio que has linkado esta desfasado. Es de la epoca en la que nadie ponia en duda lo mala malisima que es la grasa y se hacian estos estudios ad hoc.
> 
> Lo tiene mas detallado en el hilo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cas-que-apoyen-idoneidad-de-dieta-lchf-6.html



No se si estará desfasado, lo que si sé que éste mismo año el 26 de enero de 2016, lo mencionaron en un nuevo estudio.
Nota: Para el que no esté familiarizado, diré que en las publicaciones en revistas científicas, tienes que poner la referencia del artículo.
De estar tan desfasado, la revista no la hubiera publicado echándola para atrás o la hubiera mandado a corregir.
Estoy con el móvil, pero pongo una captura de pantalla que apenas se ve. La he sacado del link del estudio.
En éste estudio también mezclan la carne procesada con la roja, pero el tema es si está desfasado o no.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> lo que hay que leer, referencias de un gurucillo de tres al cuarto.
> 
> El índice glucémico mide la subida de azúcar en sangre después de la ingesta del alimento, y dudo mucho que se mida cuando el alimento está a 40° siquiera porque quemaría a los sujetos de estudio.



Al final voy a tener que pensar que es usted lelo, de verdad...

Una cosa es cocer las patatas y comérselas calientes, pero no quemando: lo que son patatas cocidas. Esas tienen un IG, que es con casi total seguridad el que usted cita.

Otra cosa distinta es cocer las patatas, meterlas en la nevera, y al día siguiente hacer una _kartoffelnsalat_ que se come fría. Porque sucede que con el tiempo y la temperatura baja, parte del almidón de la patata se reconstituye por retrogradación (que es el proceso inverso a la gelatinización que se da durante la cocción y que permite que ese almidón sea digerible), es decir, que parte de los hidratos de carbono no digeribles de la patata cruda, que se habían vuelto digeribles al cocerla, vuelven a hacerse no digeribles.

De modo que suceden DOS COSAS:

1.- Baja la carga glucémica de la patata cocida, ya que parte de los hidratos que contenía *ya no son digeribles*

2.- Baja la velocidad de absorción de hidratos de la patata cocida, ya que el almidón reconstituido (e indigerible) *cumple las mismas funciones que la fibra*

Un poquito más de info sobre el almidón resistente, por si quiere bajarse de su torre de marfil y ver si, a lo mejor, hay algo que usted no supiera y que le haga replantearse sus dogmas...

(...o sea, qué chorrada, los dogmas son dogmas porque son irreplanteables, cualquier nueva información que contradiga un dogma será automáticamente etiquetada como falsa, precisamente porque se estima su veracidad o falsedad en función de si casa o no con el dogma...)



> The Effects of Fat and Protein on Glycemic Responses in Nondiabetic Humans Vary with Waist Circumference, Fasting Plasma Insulin, and Dietary Fiber Intake
> 
> aquí se puede ver perfectamente que la influencia sobre el IG de proteínas y grasas no es exagerado, y el pico máximo en algún momento no cambia tampoco casi nada o nada.
> 
> Sólo si no masticas bien el alimento o no está suficientemente cocido es cuando puede haber una disminución del GI respecto del alimento correctamente cocinado.



Y dale. O si lo dejas enfriar lentamente hasta temperatura ambiente, o si lo dejas enfriar a baja temperatura, o si dejas que se deshidrate, porque lo que hace digerible el almidón es la gelificación (=entrada de agua en la estructura y aumento de la solubilidad).

Por eso el pan duro tiene un IG menor que el pan normal.



> O añadiendo porrón de fibra.
> 
> [Effect of food composition of mixed food on glycemic index]. - PubMed - NCBI



Que es lo que pasa con la retrogradación, que una parte significativa del almidón se vuelve resistente y juega exactamente el mismo papel que la fibra.



> Sigo viendo que vuestras principales referencias son magufos consolidados mientras despreciáis los resultados heterodoxos (nunca se han integrado en la terapéutica clínica) de auténticos profesionales y científicos.
> 
> Todo muy razonable.





¿Le gusta más este estudio sobre la retrogradación del almidón?

Starch Retrogradation: A Comprehensive Review - Wang - 2015 - Comprehensive Reviews in Food Science and Food Safety - Wiley Online Library

Se puede leer el artículo y todas las referencias enlazadas, y luego me los etiqueta a todos de magufos por declarar la existencia de algo que, según sus dogmas, es imposible que exista: la retrogradación del almidón y su efecto en la velocidad de digestión y en la formación de almidón no resistente.



> claro, claro, el magufete del montignac acuño el término Glycemic load - Wikipedia



Pues le voy a dar la razón: lo acuñó otro tipo, así que me la envaino. 



> Un plato donde el grueso de las calorías lo conforman una fuente de carbohidratos no va a perder la mitad o menos de su GI, mucho menos de su CG.



Tan simple y sencillo como que parte de los almidones gelatinizados (y por tanto de absorción muy rápida) se reconstituyan (pasando a ser de absorción lenta), y que otra parte alcance estructuras aún más complejas (pasando a ser no digerible.

El IG mide el área bajo la curva de glucemia tras consumir 50g de carbohidratos (en comparación con 50g de azúcar) durante los primeros 120-180 minutos.

Si resulta que por la retrogradación parte de los carbohidratos de la patata pasan a asimilarse lentamente, obviamente la glucemia postprandial bajará, tanto en su pico como en el área bajo la curva, porque parte de esos carbohidratos aún están por entrar en la sangre cuando vencen los 120-180 minutos de la prueba.

Si encima resulta que otra parte de los carbohidratos de la patata directamente pasan a ser indigeribles, nos encontramos con que los 50g de la prueba ya no son 50 sino 45 (aproximadamente un 10% del almidón de patata se vuelve resistente), y toda la curva de glucemia se ve escalada al 90%

Como quiera que la CG no es más que ajustar el IG a las porciones normales (es decir, que si un alimento tiene poca proporción de hidratos, pero todos rápidos, su IG es alto pero su CG baja: nadie se come 50g de carbohidratos de sandía, porque eso supone apretarse 1 kg de sandía del tirón), el descenso del IG se traslada proporcionalmente a la CG



> El problema es comer de más, como ya apuntó y referenció otro forero en su día y en un hilo. No el hecho de comer muchos carbohidratos.



El problema SIEMPRE es comer de más. Sólo se puede engordar comiendo de más, eso es una verdad inescapable, porque la energía ni se crea ni se destruye.

El tema es que "comer de más", el famoso balance energético, es una tautología inservible porque *lo que comemos afecta a lo que gastamos*, hasta el punto de que hay gordos que llevan años comiendo menos de 1000 kcal y siguen gordos, y delgados que llevan años comiendo 4000 kcal y siguen delgados.



> O comer un exceso de proteína, y encima con carbohidratos, porque la respuesta insulínica se potencia, aparte de los otros desgastes formados por ese exceso.



JURRR, no me diga que va entrando en el redil de la hipótesis insulínica...

...porque comer un exceso de proteína, al menos para un servidor, en efecto es parte del problema...

Y extendiendo el razonamiento, si carbos+protes potencian la respuesta insulínica ¿Qué nos queda, que sea *insulínicamente cuasineutro*?

Pues la grasa, _pisha_, la grasa.

Protes a nivel de mantenimiento (entorno a 0,6g/kg de masa magra para mantenimiento, algo más para crecimiento muscular, algo menos para evitar grandes acúmulos de piel en exceso cuando se pierde mucho peso)

Carbos lentos y de alta densidad nutricional

Y el resto, grasas saludables...

Y si abogamos por mucha grasa y poco carbo es porque llegar a niveles energéticos razonables siguiendo estos patrones y haciéndolo al revés supondría *pasarse el día pastando*: llegar al 80% de carbos a punta de lechugas, crucíferas y hortalizas implicaría comer como los chimpancés, varios kilos de alimento al día...

---------- Post added 14-dic-2016 at 10:08 ----------




Qui dijo:


> ¿De verdad estás afirmando que comiendo una semana solamente vegetales crudos se cura la diabetes tipo II? Eso y no otra cosa entiendo yo que provoca ese tipo de diabetes, la insulinoresistencia que lleva a niveles cada día más altos de insulina y que acaba provocando esta enfermedad.
> Sé que con ayuno se va revirtiendo y esta dieta es muy parecida a este para el organismo pero hablar solamente de una semana me parece cuando menos muy exagerado.



Si la semana es de ayuno, la mejora es espectacular.

Una hipótesis interesante es que la Diabetes tipo II es, en realidad, un exceso de glucosa A NIVEL CORPORAL TOTAL.

-Aceptando que la insulina lo que hace es "esconder" la glucosa (es decir, sacarla de la sangre, donde se ve, y llevarla hacia los tejidos, donde no se ve),

-Aceptando que niveles elevados de glucosa dañan los tejidos (provocan estrés oxidativo y tal y tal),

- Y dado que por mero equilibrio osmótico cuanto mayor es la concentración de glucosa en los tejidos, más difícil es seguir bombeando glucosa en contra del equilibrio (es como hinchar un globo: cuanto más lleno está, más cuesta seguirlo llenando)...

Tendríamos que la insulinorresistencia que caracteríza a la Diabetes tipo II no sería sino la respuesta natural de unos tejidos sobresaturados de glucosa frente al empeño de seguir enchufándoles más y más.

Y por tanto, la mejor forma de reducir la insulinorresistencia sería, simple y llanamente, dejar que la glucosa almacenada en los tejidos se vaya consumiendo sin empecinarse en enchufarle más. O sea: ayunar.

La mejora en la sensibilidad a la insulina de los pacientes de bypass gástrico mejora meteóricamente justo después de la operación. No por los efectos del bypass, que empezarán a notarse bastante después, sino por los efectos del *ayuno forzado de varios días que requiere la operación*

Alimentarse exclusivamente de verduras crudas es casi como ayunar, porque las verduras crudas son energéticamente muy poco densas, así que no me sorprende que pueda revertirse casi por completo la Diabetes tipo II en una semana.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## zapatitos (14 Dic 2016)

Hay un estudio del investigador y científico James J. DiNicolantonio publicado en OpenHeart en 2014 donde según parece se revisaron las consencuencia a nivel cardiometabólico de reemplazar los carbohidratos por grasas.

Por lo que he podido entender traduciendo trozos al googliano que no se practicamente inglés, se compararon dos dietas hipocalóricas (1500 Kc)

*- Una baja en grasas saturadas (10% de las calorías)
- Otra baja en carbohidratos (12% de las calorías)*

La dieta baja en carbohidratos mostró las siguientes mejoras:

*- Mejoría en masa corporal.
- Menos grasa total.
- Menos grasa abdominal.
- Menos inflamación.
- Mejoras en la tolerancia a la glucosa.
- Mejoras en los niveles de lípidos.
- Aumento del HDL.*

La dieta baja en grasas y alta en carbohidratos mostró los siguientes empeoramientos:

*- Reducción del HDL.
- Aumento de los Triglicéridos.
- Aumento del riesgo de enfermedades coronarias, accidentes vasculares y de la mortalidad en general.
- Aumento del LDL.
- Aumento de la inflamación.
- Alteración de la tolerancia a la glucosa.
- Aumento de la grasa corporal.
- Mayor probabilidad de obesidad y diabetes.
- Aumento del riesgo de cáncer.*

Esto es lo que he visto traduciendo trozos al googliano que ya digo que mi inglés es de nivel YES AND NO, igual me equivoco así que los que sepan inglés que le echen un vistazo, aquí está con montones de referencias que sin saber inglés se hace eterno:

*The cardiometabolic consequences of replacing saturated fats with carbohydrates or*

Saludos.


----------



## Monty (14 Dic 2016)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Otra cosa distinta es cocer las patatas, meterlas en la nevera, y al día siguiente hacer una _*kartoffelnsalat*_ que se come fría. Porque sucede que con el tiempo y la temperatura baja, parte del almidón de la patata se reconstituye por retrogradación (que es el proceso inverso a la gelatinización que se da durante la cocción y que permite que ese almidón sea digerible), es decir, que parte de los hidratos de carbono no digeribles de la patata cruda, que se habían vuelto digeribles al cocerla, vuelven a hacerse no digeribles.



Joder, y yo que siempre las había llamado *papas aliñás*. :XX:


----------



## sada (14 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Dime donde he llamado a Sada trolecito, que te estás equivocando de persona. Sada está siempre quejándose de que se sube a la báscula y pesa lo mismo o más y yo le digo siempre que el peso es solo orientativo y lo que importa realmente es el índice de grasa y como la tengas distribuida. Ella misma reconoce que ahora está mejor, que está menos hinchada, etc etc pero a la vez sigue en sus trece y con su cruzada particular contra la báscula para intentar perder kilos.
> 
> También le digo que es poco constante con la alimentación que aquí se defiende y que siempre está buscando sustitutos para las cosas que le gustan cuando para esas cosas no hay ningún sustituto que valga.
> 
> ...



que ven mis ojos...que se habla de mi. No soy digna de tanta polémica pero si se que alguien atrás me ha tildado de troll, (no recuerdo quien porque no presté ni un segundo de atención y no soy rencorosa ::: debido a que no bajaba ni a tiros desayunando mantequilla con café y todo eso. 
había subido a 68 desde 65 k y hace poco en octubre me hice la prueba por ADN de intolerancia alimementaria, siendo los lácteos lo peor de lo peor. 

He dejado los lácteos, leche, queso, nata y mantequilla y ahora desayuno leche de coco, soja, almendra o la que toque y la semana pasada mi báscula marcaba ya 66,1. 
2 kilos menos yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. no puedo estar más feliz. 

hoy café con leche de soja sin edulcorantes ni nada. a media maña una de puré de futa de Galifresh de arándanos y fresa al que añadí unas nueces.
para comer tengo puré de verduras y lacón asado. de cena dios dirá.
he incorporado al dejar la leche algo de pan de panadería de aldea, a veces compro el integral de centeno otras el de espelta. Es una panadería pequeña de una aldea todo es agua masa madre y harina ecológica. 1 pan me dura 1 semana entera. A veces lo acompaño con tocino, la gran mayoría.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Dic 2016)

Monty dijo:


> Joder, y yo que siempre las había llamado *papas aliñás*. :XX:



Usted disculpe, también le podemos llamar ensalada campera.

Si he usado ese término y no otro es porque la ensalada de patatas (en sus infinitas variedades) es un plato típico de la cocina alemana, y se caracteriza precisamente por comerse en frío.

Como pude descubrir durante mi juventud primera, en la que cada verano mis progenitores "se deshacían de mí" un mesecito para que aprendiera idiomas...

...y ya se sabe, el primer nombre que le das a las cosas es el que se te queda.


----------



## Jorkomboi (14 Dic 2016)

Poco a poco se va descubriendo el pastél:

*Beneficios de reducir el azúcar de la dieta, ¿cuáles son?*

*Ya ha pasado la época de la "grasa-fobia" sinsentido, y la gente empieza a plantearse con seriedad reducir la cantidad de azúcar que ingiere pese a los esfuerzos de muchas marcas y empresas de quitarle hierro al asunto*. Muchos artículos hablan de los problemas que puede causar el azúcar para la salud. Como ya hay mucho contenido al respecto, en este texto se plantea algo distinto: qué beneficios supondría reducir o eliminar la cantidad de azúcar que incluimos en la dieta. ¿En realidad se notará?

Beneficios de reducir el azúcar de la dieta, ¿cuáles son?


----------



## Qui (14 Dic 2016)

Para todos los veganos del grupo y asimilados, aquí tenéis el análisis de un estudio que supongo como siempre no os parecerá lo suficientemente serio diciendo que el consumo más o menos elevado de proteína animal no está prácticamente relacionado con la mortalidad de ningún tipo.

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Último estudio sobre proteína animal y aumento de la mortalidad: algunos detalles

A mi me parece evidente la ausencia de relación ya que es parecido el aumento de mortalidad en sujetos con factores de riesgo (obesidad, fumadores...) con la disminución de esta en sujetos normales.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Dic 2016)

muy bien smiling, ¿y tienes algún estudio que haya comparado el índice glucémico de una patata cocida en función del tiempo desde el que ha sido cocida? 

Yo no he visto ninguno. 

Lo mismo para el resto de los alimentos.

Sino, estamos hablando de una mera teoría sin comprobación experimental.


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Poco a poco se va descubriendo el pastél:
> 
> *Beneficios de reducir el azúcar de la dieta, ¿cuáles son?*
> 
> ...




No conozco a nadie que recomiende consumir mucho azúcar.

La dieta paleolítica no es avalada por sociedades científicas, organismos de salud de administraciones, agencias de seguridad alimentaria, colegios profesionales etc… ni siquiera por una proporción elevada de dietistas-nutricionistas. Podemos creer que todos están confabulados o comprados por la industria alimentaria igual que podemos creer que en la tierra viven extraterrestres y los gobiernos lo niegan, cada uno puede creer lo que quiera. Que la industria alimentaria pueda influir a veces en ciertas recomendaciones puede ser razonable pero creer que los modelos dietéticos recomendados actualmente se basan en la presión de la industria alimentaria no es algo creíble. Se habla del poder de la industria del azúcar y de que le viene muy bien que se diga que un 50-55% de la energía ingerida debe ser a costa de hidratos de carbono, pero sin embargo ¿ qué sociedad científica, organismo o profesional sanitario recomienda ingerir grandes dosis de azúcar de mesa, jarabe de glucosa, jarabe de fructosa…?. Hace años que se recomienda un control de los azúcares de este tipo y aunque cierto es que se ha puesto más énfasis en las grasas, reducir la ingesta de azúcar hace mucho que se recomienda y además fervientemente. Decir que alguien ( institución o quien sea) recomienda consumir azúcares simples es mentir. No conozco a un sólo profesional de la nutrición que recomiende consumir azúcar . Es cierto que hoy se consume mucho azúcar, alcohol, sal, grasas trans…. pero ¿ quien lo recomienda?, ¡nadie!, se recomienda exactamente lo contrario. La gente tiene claro que bueno no es, que no se recomienda pero como está disponible en el mercado es fácil no resistirse pero eso no quiere decir que se promueva ese modelo, simplemente es que es muy fácil caer en la tentación de comer lo que más apetece y de estar sentando en caso sin hacer actividad física. En aquel tiempo no había supermercados llenos de galletas ni televisiones, por tanto la tentación no existía.


----------



## lewis (14 Dic 2016)

Lo dicho, como pollos sin cabeza. :XX::XX:


----------



## zapatitos (14 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No conozco a nadie que recomiende consumir mucho azúcar.
> 
> La dieta paleolítica no es avalada por sociedades científicas, organismos de salud de administraciones, agencias de seguridad alimentaria, colegios profesionales etc… ni siquiera por una proporción elevada de dietistas-nutricionistas. Podemos creer que todos están confabulados o comprados por la industria alimentaria igual que podemos creer que en la tierra viven extraterrestres y los gobiernos lo niegan, cada uno puede creer lo que quiera. *Que la industria alimentaria pueda influir a veces en ciertas recomendaciones puede ser razonable pero creer que los modelos dietéticos recomendados actualmente se basan en la presión de la industria alimentaria no es algo creíble.* Se habla del poder de la industria del azúcar y de que le viene muy bien que se diga que un 50-55% de la energía ingerida debe ser a costa de hidratos de carbono, pero sin embargo ¿ qué sociedad científica, organismo o profesional sanitario recomienda ingerir grandes dosis de azúcar de mesa, jarabe de glucosa, jarabe de fructosa…?. Hace años que se recomienda un control de los azúcares de este tipo y aunque cierto es que se ha puesto más énfasis en las grasas, reducir la ingesta de azúcar hace mucho que se recomienda y además fervientemente. Decir que alguien ( institución o quien sea) recomienda consumir azúcares simples es mentir. No conozco a un sólo profesional de la nutrición que recomiende consumir azúcar . Es cierto que hoy se consume mucho azúcar, alcohol, sal, grasas trans…. pero ¿ quien lo recomienda?, ¡nadie!, se recomienda exactamente lo contrario. La gente tiene claro que bueno no es, que no se recomienda pero como está disponible en el mercado es fácil no resistirse pero eso no quiere decir que se promueva ese modelo, simplemente es que es muy fácil caer en la tentación de comer lo que más apetece y de estar sentando en caso sin hacer actividad física. En aquel tiempo no había supermercados llenos de galletas ni televisiones, por tanto la tentación no existía.



Por supuesto que no es creible que la industria del azúcar presione y pague dinero por publicar estudios falsos

*Así pagó el azúcar a la ciencia para culpar a la grasa de los infartos 
Documentos internos de la industria demuestran que se fomentó una investigación dirigida de la Universidad de Harvard. *

*Aunque la publicación habla de actuaciones documentadas en los años 60 y 70, ni los autores ni otros expertos consideran que la tendencia haya acabado. "La industria de la alimentación es el primer motor económico del mundo, sólo superada por la del sexo y con dinero se puede conseguir todo"*

*Así pagó el azúcar a la ciencia para culpar a la grasa de los infartos*


Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> _Nuestra comprensión de las influencias dietéticas en la EA está en su infancia; Sin embargo, un número creciente de estudios epidemiológicos indica que existe una fuerte relación entre la nutrición y la EA. Mientras que las grasas saturadas y el colesterol alto en suero se asocian con un mayor riesgo de EA, el consumo de ácidos grasos poliinsaturados de cadena larga omega-3 (particularmente DHA) y antioxidantes como la vitamina E parecen disminuir el riesgo. Las personas deben limitar su ingesta de alimentos ricos en grasas saturadas y trans-insaturadas, tales como carnes rojas, mantequilla, helados y productos horneados comercialmente_
> 
> 
> Repito, la ciencia sabe muy bien qué le conviene al organismo humano. Después de millones de años de evolución, ya se sabe.



Pensar que nohay adaptación a millones de años de una alimentación determinado y que eso necesita otro tanto para cambiar, supone no entender la evolución tal como es, no hay discusión posible, los genes evolucionan en base a las ventajas evolutivas que ofrecen determinadas mutaciones y la velocidad de evolución puede ser muy rápida, tanto es así que en sólo 4000 años una población entera puede pasar de no poder comer un alimento a ser capaz de comerlo, por mutaciones que se han generalizado.
Hablas tambíen del rechazo a los consumos de lácteos.Realmente la evidencia actual es contundente respecto al consumo de lácteos ( salvo quizás del queso por su riqueza en sodio) en cuanto a no incremento de la mortalidad total, en cuanto a prevención cardiovascular ( incluso enteros), en cuanto a no incremento de cáncer o enfermedad cardiovascular, e incluso respecto a control de peso (mejor control de peso con lácteos). Numerosos metaanálisis y revisiones sistemáticas así lo concluyen y son numerosos mecanismos que lo explican. El consumo de leche es hoy algo generalizado en toda Europa ( y en otros lugares) pero es verdad que hasta hace unos 4000 años ( más o menos) era sólo apta para lactantes ya que carecíamos de la enzima betalactasa que permite degradar la lactosa ( sin embargo otros lácteos fermentados sí se podrían consumir en aquel tiempo porque la cantidad de lactosa que aportan es muy baja). Pero la llegada de la ganadería cambió las cosas. Al haber ganado ( vacas, cabras, ovejas…) la leche empezó a ser un recurso muy disponible y sobre todo cuando la agricultura no estaba disponible la leche pasaba a ser un recurso principal, de tal forma que la mutación de un gen que permitía que los adultos siguieran produciendo la beta lactasa ( hasta ese momento sólo se producía en niños para que pudieran lactar) se convirtió en una muy grande ventaja evolutiva para alcanzar la edad reproductiva ( y por tanto transmitir sus genes a la siguiente generación), tan grande que sólo en 4000 años se ha generalizado hasta hacerse una mutación que tiene la mayoría de la población. Pues bien, esto es un ejemplo de que por mucho que los seguidores de las dietas paleo comenten que nuestra genética está adaptada a un modo de vida de millones de años, en absoluto es así, porque las mutaciones se transmiten y perduran en el tiempo cuando hay una ventaja evolutiva importante facilitando la adaptación de la especie a un nicho. En sólo 4000 años la mayoría de los hombres podemos digerir la lactosa cuando durante millones de años ninguno podía hacerlo.
Otro ejemplo de mutación fijada en pocos miles de años es la de la pigmentación clara. Hace más de 8000 años era más habitual la pigmentación oscura porque el hombre comía mucha carne y por tanto no tenía déficit de vitamina D pero con la llegada de la agricultura esto cambió y la síntesis de vitamina D en la piel se convirtió en una fuente imprescindible de esa vitamina y en los sitios con poco sol tener la piel más clara se convirtió en una ventaja evolutiva para alcanzar la edad reproductiva y transmitir los genes a la siguiente generación ( y una ventaja clarísima porque el déficit de vitamina D produce raquitismo etc..). Vemos por tanto que este es otro ejemplo de que en unos pocos miles de años cambió de lo que fue constante durante millones de años.
Quiero también opinar sobre algo que estoy viendo mucho en los últimos tiempos y que son lo que yo llamo opiniones bibliográficas nutricionales. Es decir últimamente es bastante habitual que personas sin formación en un tema concreto ( por poner un ejemplo sin ningún tipo de formación en genética) emitan una opinión sobre por ejemplo polimorfismos genéticos aplicados a la nutrición sin saber nada del tema sólo mediante un “buceo” en bases de datos como Pubmed. Si bien es cierto que las búsquedas en las bases de datos científicas son vitales para el profesional y son importantes para emitir una opinión y para llegar a una conclusión no son ni mucho menos todo. Para opinar sobre un tema y leer artículos científicos sobre un tema hay que estar formado en ese tema. La base del profesional, del investigador y del “crítico científico” es la formación y a partir de ahí un buen manejo de las bases de datos es un plus, un plus muy importante, vital e imprescindible sí, pero no la base. Por ello me sorprende ver a personas con formación exclusiva en nutrición hablando de evolución sin tener obviamente formación real en el tema más allá de 4 artículos sueltos que hayan podido leer. Sin una formación en Antropología, Evolución, Ecología…por muchos estudios que se revisen es muy aventurado y osado ponerse a hablar de aspectos relacionados con esos campos.
Por eso vuelvo a decir, que echar a "patadas" a un forero que se presentó como médico con mas de treinta años de experiencia, fue una gran cagada, si lo que querías es aprender.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2016 at 19:05 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Por supuesto que no es creible que la industria del azúcar presione y pague dinero por publicar estudios falsos
> 
> *Así pagó el azúcar a la ciencia para culpar a la grasa de los infartos
> Documentos internos de la industria demuestran que se fomentó una investigación dirigida de la Universidad de Harvard. *
> ...



Ya veo que no has entendido nada, y sólo te has quedado con una frase. Hazte veinte burpees como castigo, comete cuatro entrecots, y cuando estés mas tranquilo lo vuelves a leer.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2016 at 19:09 ----------




lewis dijo:


> Joder, la corporación dietética se ha puesto en serio porque ven que se les va de las manos, les han pasado a los troles contraestudios, andan como pollos sin cabeza. :XX::XX::XX:



Menudo cortacircuito mental debes llevar ahora mismo :bla:. Lo primero que debes aprender es que la ciencia no es subjetiva. Todas las recomendaciones con base científica han de ser bienvenidas. Pero jugando limpio. La ciencia no vale cuando nos da la razón y es un instrumento de las conspiraciones del capital cuando nos la quita.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> que ven mis ojos...que se habla de mi. No soy digna de tanta polémica pero si se que alguien atrás me ha tildado de troll, (no recuerdo quien porque no presté ni un segundo de atención y no soy rencorosa ::: debido a que no bajaba ni a tiros desayunando mantequilla con café y todo eso.
> había subido a 68 desde 65 k y hace poco en octubre me hice la prueba por ADN de intolerancia alimementaria, siendo los lácteos lo peor de lo peor.
> 
> He dejado los lácteos, leche, queso, nata y mantequilla y ahora desayuno leche de coco, soja, almendra o la que toque y la semana pasada mi báscula marcaba ya 66,1.
> ...



Pero aqui la cuestion es que no puedes vivir substitutos de pan y leche.

La leche de soja es veneno amasao, no te digo mas.

Y los panes de espelta y similares, no dudo que sean mas sanos, pero ralentizaran ese objetivo que persigues de perder peso.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Dic 2016)

Qui dijo:


> Para todos los veganos del grupo y asimilados, aquí tenéis el análisis de un estudio que supongo como siempre no os parecerá lo suficientemente serio diciendo que el consumo más o menos elevado de proteína animal no está prácticamente relacionado con la mortalidad de ningún tipo.
> 
> Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Último estudio sobre proteína animal y aumento de la mortalidad: algunos detalles
> 
> A mi me parece evidente la ausencia de relación ya que es parecido el aumento de mortalidad en sujetos con factores de riesgo (obesidad, fumadores...) con la disminución de esta en sujetos normales.




¿por qué sólo ponéis opiniones de blogueros y despreciáis trabajos científicos bien establecidos en base a los mismos?

Así es un yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como perpetuo con unas orejeras kilométricas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No conozco a nadie que recomiende consumir mucho azúcar.
> 
> La dieta paleolítica no es avalada por sociedades científicas, organismos de salud de administraciones, agencias de seguridad alimentaria, colegios profesionales etc… ni siquiera por una proporción elevada de dietistas-nutricionistas. Podemos creer que todos están confabulados o comprados por la industria alimentaria igual que podemos creer que en la tierra viven extraterrestres y los gobiernos lo niegan, cada uno puede creer lo que quiera. Que la industria alimentaria pueda influir a veces en ciertas recomendaciones puede ser razonable pero creer que los modelos dietéticos recomendados actualmente se basan en la presión de la industria alimentaria no es algo creíble. Se habla del poder de la industria del azúcar y de que le viene muy bien que se diga que un 50-55% de la energía ingerida debe ser a costa de hidratos de carbono, pero sin embargo ¿ qué sociedad científica, organismo o profesional sanitario recomienda ingerir grandes dosis de azúcar de mesa, jarabe de glucosa, jarabe de fructosa…?. Hace años que se recomienda un control de los azúcares de este tipo y aunque cierto es que se ha puesto más énfasis en las grasas, reducir la ingesta de azúcar hace mucho que se recomienda y además fervientemente. Decir que alguien ( institución o quien sea) recomienda consumir azúcares simples es mentir. No conozco a un sólo profesional de la nutrición que recomiende consumir azúcar . Es cierto que hoy se consume mucho azúcar, alcohol, sal, grasas trans…. pero ¿ quien lo recomienda?, ¡nadie!, se recomienda exactamente lo contrario. La gente tiene claro que bueno no es, que no se recomienda pero como está disponible en el mercado es fácil no resistirse pero eso no quiere decir que se promueva ese modelo, simplemente es que es muy fácil caer en la tentación de comer lo que más apetece y de estar sentando en caso sin hacer actividad física. En aquel tiempo no había supermercados llenos de galletas ni televisiones, por tanto la tentación no existía.



Pero quien coño, con perdon, tiene que avalar que comamos verdura, fruta, carne, pescao, frutos secos y aove? Lo que viene a ser hidratos, proteinas y grasas sin procesar.

Si vienen procesados son mejores? 

El bajo consumo de hidroxibutilanisol o de glutamato supone alguna carencia alimentaria? A quien perjudica?


Pd. Ya que sueltas un estudio con 20 años de antiguedad leete el mas actualizado.


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2016)

Web of Science - Please Sign In to Access Web of Science

Volviendo a las publicaciones de Pubmed, considero que es importante saber el impacto (eso se sabe por las visitas, descargas que ha tenido, veces que ha sido referenciada, etc...) de la revista donde se ha publicado. Ésta pagina es la que usan los investigadores, para saber, dentro de su ramo, la importancia de su estudio, como si han descubierto algo innovador. El equipo de investigación o el estudiante de doctorado, lo envía a una revista (pongamos que tiene un impacto de 10), de allí el equipo de científicos de la revista la manda a revisión, y tras leerlo, se la rechazarán (lo normal si han ido directamente a la mas importante), se la mandarán a revisar (por ejemplo que en determinado campo está mal explicado o deben resumirlo) o se la rechazarán. Puede ser que finalmente no se publique por no dar el nivel, o seguir enviandolo a revistas con impacto 5 ó 4 ó 3.
Para entrar en esa Web, se necesita una clave, que sino pertenecéis a la comunidad científica, no la tendréis, pero si queréis decirme alguna revista, yo si que puedo, por tener una clave personal a la que puedo acceder y os digo la puntuación que tiene la revista. Para que lo entendáis, no es lo mismo escribir un artículo en El País, al Diario del Altoaragón. No tiene el mismo impacto.
Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿por qué sólo ponéis opiniones de blogueros y despreciáis trabajos científicos bien establecidos en base a los mismos?
> 
> Así es un yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como perpetuo con unas orejeras kilométricas.



Este no es un bloguero cualquiera. Es un profesional que ha escrito 3 libros sobre alimentación, desgranando centenares de estudios sobre los diferentes mitos de la comida.

Puesto que tu no tienes ni zorra idea de interpretar las cosas, existen profesionales, que sin ser investigadores, se dedican a divulgar estudios científicos y a partir de ahí, expresan sus opiniones.

Pero claro, eso a ti tampoco te sirve.


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero quien coño, con perdon, tiene que avalar que comamos verdura, fruta, carne, pescao, frutos secos y aove? Lo que viene a ser hidratos, proteinas y grasas sin procesar.
> 
> Si vienen procesados son mejores?
> 
> ...



Estaba contestando y así lo había quoteado, al forero que había puesto el artículo, dando por bueno que hay dietistas, médicos, profesionales, etc... que recomiendan comer alimentos ricos en azúcar refinado. Sólo digo que no es cierto, por mucho que lo repitan aquí un millón de veces. 
Hay que reconocer que hay muchos deportistas a la que la paleo les ha ido bien (aunque para decir toda la verdad, algunos de ellos, sólo algunos no todos, tomaban luego suplementos de carbohidratos, geles etc… lo cual está en contra de los propios principios paleo), pero también hay deportistas con un patrón dietético más tradicional y basado en la fisiología y nutrición clásicas ( sistema por el cual me decanto) a los cuales les ha ido perfectamente. Y es que muchas personas siguen unos hábitos muy poco saludables y recomendables, un simple cambio en dichos hábitos ( sea hacia modelo paleo o no) ya va a suponer una serie de mejorías importantes.
Todavía espero a alguien que nos cuente en éste hilo la experiencia: "Hola, yo nunca comía azúcares, ni procesados, ni dulces, hacía deporte y comía pan integral, pasta con tomate natural, nada de grasas mas que la del pescado azúl y el aceite de oliva, frutos secos y aguacates y engordaba, hasta que comencé con la paleo y...."
En mi opinión dieta la dieta paleo es mucho más restrictiva de lo que necesitaría ser aunque es un patrón mejor que el que siguen muchos actualmente en el mundo occidental. Yo no recomendaría ni seguiría el modelo paleo aun reconociendo que tiene cosas buenas, simplemente cogería esas cosas buenas y las sumarías a otras de otros modelos. Soy partidario del modelo mediterráneo, implica alimentos frescos y no procesados y cocinados de forma sencilla y ha demostrado numerosos beneficios fisiológicos además de ayudar a controlar el peso corporal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Estaba contestando y así lo había quoteado, al forero que había puesto el artículo, dando por bueno que hay dietistas, médicos, profesionales, etc... que recomiendan comer alimentos ricos en azúcar refinado. Sólo digo que no es cierto, por mucho que lo repitan aquí un millón de veces.
> Hay que reconocer que hay muchos deportistas a la que la paleo les ha ido bien (aunque para decir toda la verdad, algunos de ellos, sólo algunos no todos, tomaban luego suplementos de carbohidratos, geles etc… lo cual está en contra de los propios principios paleo), pero también hay deportistas con un patrón dietético más tradicional y basado en la fisiología y nutrición clásicas ( sistema por el cual me decanto) a los cuales les ha ido perfectamente. Y es que muchas personas siguen unos hábitos muy poco saludables y recomendables, un simple cambio en dichos hábitos ( sea hacia modelo paleo o no) ya va a suponer una serie de mejorías importantes.
> Todavía espero a alguien que nos cuente en éste hilo la experiencia: "Hola, yo nunca comía azúcares, ni procesados, ni dulces, hacía deporte y comía pan integral, pasta con tomate natural, nada de grasas mas que la del pescado azúl y el aceite de oliva, frutos secos y aguacates y engordaba, hasta que comencé con la paleo y...."
> En mi opinión dieta la dieta paleo es mucho más restrictiva de lo que necesitaría ser aunque es un patrón mejor que el que siguen muchos actualmente en el mundo occidental. Yo no recomendaría ni seguiría el modelo paleo aun reconociendo que tiene cosas buenas, simplemente cogería esas cosas buenas y las sumarías a otras de otros modelos. Soy partidario del modelo mediterráneo, implica alimentos frescos y no procesados y cocinados de forma sencilla y ha demostrado numerosos beneficios fisiológicos además de ayudar a controlar el peso corporal.



Le vamos a tener que cambiar el nombre a la paleo y llamarla 'nomesaledeloshuevoscomerprocesados'. Queda muy largo pero asi dejaran de flipar mas de uno con el nombrecito.

Tu problema es que consideras que el pan no entra dentro de la categoria de procesados. Graso error.

Han puesto por aqui alguna dieta de endocrino para diabeticos, si con eso no lo flipas poco mas te puedo decir. Y la piramide de la OMS con cereales a cascoporro en ma base y 50 gr de azucar al dia es la que manejan las autoridades sanitarias.

No se que es lo que no entiendes.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Dic 2016)

En Canadá 200 médicos preocupados por la alarmante epidemia de obesidad y diabetes, firmaron y enviaron al gobierno una carta diciendo que la evidencia actual NO SOPORTA, las recomendaciones tradicionales sobre las dietas bajas en grasas, por el contrario estas dietas EMPEORAN los resultados cardiovasculares.
Ellos promueven una dieta baja en carbohidratos ultraprocesados y grasas ultraprocesadas.
Aparte de condenar las dietas bajas en grasas, también golpean a la teoría del balance energético, como explicación de la obesidad. Esta teoría es la tradicional, que dice que engordamos porque comemos mas calorías que las que gastamos, en lo personal pienso que es una sobresimplificacion que NO EXPLICA NADA, y sirve para confundir.
Algunos de los puntos mas importantes son los siguientes:
-Eliminar el tope al consumo de grasas saturadas
-Dejar de aconsejar a la gente reemplazar las grasas saturadas con aceites vegetales poliinsaturados para prevenir las enfermedades cardiovasculares.
-Favorecer los alimentos "reales", es decir, alimentos enteros, sin procesar que incluyen lácteos enteros y carne roja.
-Reconocer la controversia sobre la sal y evitar la recomendación "menos es mejor"
-No enfatizar el ejercicio aeróbico como una herramienta de pérdida de peso.
(En otras palabras, el lenguaje no debe sugerir que las personas deban manejar su peso de manera sostenible sólo creando un déficit calórico)
En Canadá ya son 1600 profesionales de la salud, que promocionan una alimentación basada en COMIDA REAL, dejando de lado recomendaciones de Sociedades Médicas solventadas por industrias que venden alimento basura, en nuestro país, estamos lejos de eso, pero el movimiento ya empezó.

Link a la carta: 
No se pudo encontrar la pÃ¡gina | Facebook


----------



## Qui (14 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿por qué sólo ponéis opiniones de blogueros y despreciáis trabajos científicos bien establecidos en base a los mismos?
> 
> Así es un yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como perpetuo con unas orejeras kilométricas.



¿Porqué no te molestas en ver que es un estudio de muchos años y en miles de personas y que no le vas a encontrar más completo? Sí, ya lo sé, el China Study y tus fuentes que no les da la gana de entrar en los círculos científicos pero eso es porque ellos son superiores a los demás.

Siempre despreciando a los demás y en un pedestal que te has construido tú mismo.

Con tu pan te lo comas. (Nótese la fina ironía)


----------



## zapatitos (15 Dic 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> *Los médicos si apoyan el consumo de azúcar. Véanse los menús para hospitalizados: galletas de desayuno y de merienda, cola cao, sobres de azucar para la leche, yogur con azúcar, natillas de postre. Y su amor por las galletas es infinito, no hay dieta hipocalorica de cajon que no las incluya.*



En el Donostiako Ospitalea hay alrededor de 70 menús según el tipo de enfermedad que tengas. Si eres sano te ponen el Menú Basal o Completo.

Algunos ejemplos:

*Menú para Diabéticos 2000 Kc*

*Desayuno*
Café con leche desnatada
Sacarina
50 gr de pan
Confitura diet-fruta

*Comida*
Lentejas
Pòllo Asado con Patatas Fritas
Fruta

*Merienda*
Café con Leche Desnatada
Sacarina
Galletas Dietéticas
Fruta

*Cena*
Sopa de Estrellas
Huevos con Pisto
Yogur Natural

*MENU BASAL O COMPLETO (para los que pueden comer de todo)*

*Desayuno*

Hay 5 opciones a elegir:

1 - Café con leche + Pan + Mantequilla o Mermelada
2 - Leche + Cola Cao + Galletas
3 - Leche + *Azúcar*
4 - Manzanilla
5 - Leche + Café Descafeinado + *Azúcar*

*Comida*

2 Opciones:

1 - Lentejas + Pollo Asado + Patatas Fritas + Fruta
2 - Verduras Salteadas + Pescado + Yogur Natural

*Merienda*

Lo mismo que el desayuno

*Cena*

Dos Opciones:

1 - Sopa de Estrellas + Huevos con Pisto + Yogur Natural
2 - Crema de Zanahorias + Bacalao a la Vizcaina + Manzana Asada

Que cada cual juzgue.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2016)

El azucarillo te lo echaras o no, tú verás, no creo creo que te obligue la enfermera a que te lo comas. Es como en los bares cuando me pido el café, que me lo tomo sin él.
En los hospitales primará lo que prima, que es la economía y el almacenaje. El pan mismo que dan en los hospitales de Zaragoza es incomible.
Además en el hospital se está el tiempo que se está.
No os lo compro el ejemplo. Que cada cual juzgue.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> muy bien smiling, ¿y tienes algún estudio que haya comparado el índice glucémico de una patata cocida en función del tiempo desde el que ha sido cocida?
> 
> Yo no he visto ninguno.
> 
> ...



Pues usted mismo se puede hacer uno, si el apetece.

No le digo que, a falta de evidencia empírica, mi proposición no sea más que una teoría.

Pero no es una teoría magufa, sino basada en la superposición de evidencias empíricas:

1.- El almidón gelatinizado se absorbe rápidamente 
2.- El almidón parcialmente retrogradado se absorbe lentamente
3.- El almidón resistente no es digerible por el cuerpo humano
4.- Al cocer la patata, casi todo su almidón se gelatiniza
5.- Al dejar enfriar lentamente (=reposar) un almidón gelatinizado, una parte se retrograda y otra se vuelve resistente


De toda esta lista de hechos respaldados por evidencias empíricas se sigue que, con casi total probabilidad,

a) parte del almidón de la patata se retrograda y otra parte se vuelve resistente cuando, tras cocerla, se deja reposar (por 4 y 5)

b) El IG de la patata cocida sin reposar es 85 porque la mayoría de su almidón esta gelatinizado (por 1 y 4)

c) El IG de la patata cocida reposada forzosamente será menor, porque parte su almidón se ha retrogradado y se digiere más lentamente, y otra parte se ha vuelto resistente y ya no se digiere (por 2,3 y 5) 

Haciendo un símil hiperbólico, una vez he comprobado empíricamente que 2+2 son 4, que 1+1+1 son 3 y que 4+3 son 7, no necesito comprobar empíricamente que 2+2+1+1+1 son 7, porque se deduce naturalmente de la evidencia empírica que ya tenía.

ITEM MÁS: para ser precisos, el almidón resistente no es digerible por el cuerpo humano, pero sí por la flora bacteriana, que lo transforma en butiratos, es decir, en *sales de un ácido graso de cadena corta.*

---------- Post added 15-dic-2016 at 10:02 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿por qué sólo ponéis opiniones de blogueros y despreciáis trabajos científicos bien establecidos en base a los mismos?
> 
> Así es un yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como perpetuo con unas orejeras kilométricas.



Si se ha leído el artículo, el bloguero se limita a *interpretar los datos del estudio*, y lo hace porque su lectura revela que, de hecho, las conclusiones contenidas en el resumen del mismo están *claramente sesgadas por las ideas preconcebidas de los autores*.

Sólo así se entiende que se limiten a señalar los efectos perjudiciales *mínimos y de poca relevancia estadística* (sic.) del consumo elevado de proteína animal en sujetos con hábitos poco saludables, y _se les olvide_ mencionar los *efectos beneficiosos*, de similar impacto pero mayor relevancia estadística, que tiene el consumo medio-alto de proteína animal en sujetos *sin ninguno de esos mismos hábitos*.

Cosa que, curiosamente, ya advertí y comenté yo *en este mismo hilo y sobre el mismísimo estudio* hace no tanto tiempo, y les juro que el bloguero y yo no somos la misma persona, simplemente somos lectores con capacidad crítica.

Así pues, no se trata de "la opinión de un bloguero" frente a "científicos laureados" (_argumentum ad verecundiam_, por cierto), se trata de tomar los resultados de los científicos laureados y sacar nuestras propias conclusiones .

Y si resulta que en la población *saludable* los riesgos de muerte *se reducían en lugar de verse aumentados* al consumir entre un 12 y un 18% del insumo calórico en forma de proteína animal, lo lógico sería que tan inesperado resultado apareciera resaltado en las conclusiones ¿no le parece?

El siguiente paso lógico es preguntarse *por qué* científicos laureados hacen tan cantoso y evidente _cherry picking_ con los resultados de su estudio...

...y sin querer hacer juicios de intención, la navaja de Ockham parece apuntar al hecho de que los autores sean firmes defensores de *reducir la ingesta de proteína animal*.

ADDENDA: Yo puedo comprender que su dogmatismo se lo haga difícil, pero por favor, trate de clasificar a científicos, médicos y blogueros en base a consideraciones objetivas, y no sólo midiéndolos por el patrón de si sus hipótesis se ajustan o no a su _corpus de verdades reveladas_.

Advertirá que, aunque pueda ser inquietante desconocer la verdad y moverse en las arenas movedizas de la incertidumbre, dar (al menos) la oportunidad a nuevas informaciones de cambiar su modo de ver las cosas es tremendamente enriquecedor.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> El azucarillo te lo echaras o no, tú verás, no creo creo que te obligue la enfermera a que te lo comas. Es como en los bares cuando me pido el café, que me lo tomo sin él.
> En los hospitales primará lo que prima, que es la economía y el almacenaje. El pan mismo que dan en los hospitales de Zaragoza es incomible.
> Además en el hospital se está el tiempo que se está.
> No os lo compro el ejemplo. Que cada cual juzgue.



Pues mucho cuidado, hamigo. La dieta del hospital es de 2.000 kcal. Si usted quita el azúcar del desayuno y la merienda, ya no serán 2.000 kcal. Si quita el azúcar de las galletas y el de la mermelada, pongamos que se queda en 1.925.

Ahí tenemos el déficit calórico; cuidado pues. Se inciará el adelgazamiento y podemos morir.

Como siempre, defendiendo lo indefendible. 

Tan dificil es decir: el menú del hospital es una puta mierda. Está lleno de pan, galletas, procesados, patatas fritas y pasta (en la sopa). Absoluta ausencia de grasas saludables. Cuatro comidas al día. Te dan el azúcar y la mermelada y las galletas. Claro que puedes elegir no comerlo, no te jode. Pero es lo que te dan los médicos.

Muy saludable todo.

Desayuno

Hay 5 opciones a elegir:

1 - Café con leche + Pan + Mantequilla o Mermelada
2 - Leche + Cola Cao + Galletas
3 - Leche + Azúcar
4 - Manzanilla
5 - Leche + Café Descafeinado + Azúcar

Comida

2 Opciones:

1 - Lentejas + Pollo Asado + Patatas Fritas + Fruta
2 - Verduras Salteadas + Pescado + Yogur Natural

Merienda

Lo mismo que el desayuno

Cena

Dos Opciones:

1 - Sopa de Estrellas + Huevos con Pisto + Yogur Natural
2 - Crema de Zanahorias + Bacalao a la Vizcaina + Manzana Asada


:XX:


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> El azucarillo te lo echaras o no, tú verás, no creo creo que te obligue la enfermera a que te lo comas. Es como en los bares cuando me pido el café, que me lo tomo sin él.
> En los hospitales primará lo que prima, que es la economía y el almacenaje. El pan mismo que dan en los hospitales de Zaragoza es incomible.
> Además en el hospital se está el tiempo que se está.
> No os lo compro el ejemplo. Que cada cual juzgue.



Obviamente, en un hospital (público) no te van a dar entrecot y jamón de bellota.

Pero el juramento hipocrático decía (si mal no recuerdo) que lo primero es no dañar. 

Darle galletas, fruta, pan, confitura, patatas fritas y pasta para sopa a un diabético, por muy barato que salga, no diría yo que case con el principio de no dañar...


----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pues mucho cuidado, hamigo. La dieta del hospital es de 2.000 kcal. Si usted quita el azúcar del desayuno y la merienda, ya no serán 2.000 kcal. Si quita el azúcar de las galletas y el de la mermelada, pongamos que se queda en 1.925.
> 
> Ahí tenemos el déficit calórico; cuidado pues. Se inciará el adelgazamiento y podemos morir.
> 
> ...



La comida del hospital es una mierda, efectivamente. Me puedes indicar donde la he defendido? Ojo, para mí sería peor, pero depende que tipo de persona comerá mas sano. Si como hace alguno por aquí como Rauxa que el fin de semana se pinpla una cerveza y una pizza, pues ese fin de semana comerá mejor.
Déficit calórico, como dice el otro? Pero si estás tirado en una cama todo el día, que déficit calórico vas a tener.
Sin tener ni idea de quien son los que ordenan los menús del hospital, no podemos decir nada.
Conclusión: los menús del hospital no son los deseables. Y ahora, podéis poner alguna cosa en la que no estemos de acuerdo o vais a seguir manipulando e intentando confundir al personal?


----------



## zapatitos (15 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *El azucarillo te lo echaras o no, tú verás, no creo creo que te obligue la enfermera a que te lo comas. Es como en los bares cuando me pido el café, que me lo tomo sin él.
> En los hospitales primará lo que prima, que es la economía y el almacenaje. El pan mismo que dan en los hospitales de Zaragoza es incomible.
> Además en el hospital se está el tiempo que se está.
> No os lo compro el ejemplo. Que cada cual juzgue.*



Pues el Donostiako Ospitalea es dependiente de Osakidetza que es lo mismo que decir del Ministerio de Sanidad.

Son los mismos que te recomiendan a todas horas la Dieta Mediterránea y reconocer como haces que en ellos lo que prima es la economía es reconocer que las autoridades sanitarias anteponen el dinero a la salud y alguien o algo que antepone el dinero a todo los demás es susceptible siempre de corrupción y te dirán que hagas cualquier cosa si con ello ven una ganancia o ahorro de dinero.

Ya puse hace un tiempo también como patrocinaron a la ASEMAC su campaña *Pan Cada Día* como han ido bajando los niveles recomendados de Colesterol para subir el consumo de estatinas (cuanto más baje el colesterol recomendado más clientes potenciales habrá para los fabricantes) como alarmaron a la población con la Gripe A y compraron millones de vacunas que se están pudriendo en los centros de almacenaje (pelotazo farmaceútico) etc etc etc.

Por cierto, el día 12 de Octubre caducó el famoso antiviral *Tamiflu* que en 2009 el Ministerio de Sanidad compró a millones a las farmaceúticas para "combatir" la "pandemia" de la Gripe A. Ahora ya no sirven para nada (si es que alguna vez sirvieron para algo)

Mientras vosotros celebrábais el Día de la Hispanidad en Roche celebraban el Día del Gran Pelotazo :XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La comida del hospital es una mierda, efectivamente. Me puedes indicar donde la he defendido? Ojo, para mí sería peor, pero depende que tipo de persona comerá mas sano. Si como hace alguno por aquí como Rauxa que el fin de semana se pinpla una cerveza y una pizza, pues ese fin de semana comerá mejor.
> Déficit calórico, como dice el otro? Pero si estás tirado en una cama todo el día, que déficit calórico vas a tener.
> Sin tener ni idea de quien son los que ordenan los menús del hospital, no podemos decir nada.
> Conclusión: los menús del hospital no son los deseables. Y ahora, podéis poner alguna cosa en la que no estemos de acuerdo o vais a seguir manipulando e intentando confundir al personal?



Tenga en cuenta que la parte del león del consumo energético se la lleva el metabolismo basal, ese que sigue funcionando aunque esté uno total y absolutamente inmóvil.

Si a eso le añadimos que si estás en el hospital, es porque algo te pasa, no hay que ser un lince para sospechar que con esa mierda pinchá en un palo vas a tener déficit calórico: el consumo basal se dispara cuando sube la temperatura corporal, por ejemplo, y un enfermo con 39 de fiebre está quemando energía como una estufa...


----------



## zapatitos (15 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *La comida del hospital es una mierda, efectivamente. Me puedes indicar donde la he defendido? Ojo, para mí sería peor, pero depende que tipo de persona comerá mas sano. Si como hace alguno por aquí como Rauxa que el fin de semana se pinpla una cerveza y una pizza, pues ese fin de semana comerá mejor.
> Déficit calórico, como dice el otro? Pero si estás tirado en una cama todo el día, que déficit calórico vas a tener.
> Sin tener ni idea de quien son los que ordenan los menús del hospital, no podemos decir nada.
> Conclusión: los menús del hospital no son los deseables. Y ahora, podéis poner alguna cosa en la que no estemos de acuerdo o vais a seguir manipulando e intentando confundir al personal?*



Como estás todo el día tirado en un hospital sin hacer nada pues cómete una mierda pinchada en un palo, gran filosofía la tuya :XX:

Alguien postrado en una cama no se convierte inmediatamente en un mueble que solo necesita que le quiten el polvo de vez en cuando sino que sigue teniendo un metabolismo basal y unos gastos energéticos. Unos más y otros menos según su tamaño o cosas como grado de estrés por estar ingresado (que también influye en el gasto de energía)

Si sabemos quienes hacen los menús de hospital, la empresa de catering que haya ganado el concurso (o se lo hayan asignado sus amiguetes) pero quien tienen la última palabra son las autoridades sanitarias que son los que revisan el menú o deberían de hacerlo. Lo de que y yo que sabía solo se lo podría creer el que asó la manteca.

Y solo se me ocurren dos motivos para que sigan poniendo semejante comida en un hospital, a saber:

1 - Que entra dentro de sus recomendaciones mediterráneas y por tanto es "saludable".

Y 2 - Que suponga un gran ahorro al Estado o Autonomía correspondiente (ahorro que por supuesto no irá a nuestro bolsillo sino al del espabilao de turno) y que eso prime por encima de nuestra salud.

Quédate con la que más te guste.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como estás todo el día tirado en un hospital sin hacer nada pues cómete una mierda pinchada en un palo, gran filosofía la tuya :XX:
> 
> Alguien postrado en una cama no se convierte inmediatamente en un mueble que solo necesita que le quiten el polvo de vez en cuando sino que sigue teniendo un metabolismo basal y unos gastos energéticos. Unos más y otros menos según su tamaño o cosas como grado de estrés por estar ingresado (que también influye en el gasto de energía)
> 
> ...



A un tío tirado en la cama, cres que se va a morir de inanición comiendo su filete de carne o pescado y su plato de consomé, mas su ración de fruta y yogurth. Aparte del desayuno, mas la merienda y la cena? Me lo dice gente partidaria del ayuno??? :8: Hombre, tú lo mismo, que te metes 5.000 calorías diarias, donde ta te advertí de lo que te enfrentas, con enlaces a estudios (yo ya te avisé, si con 60 años comienzas a no recordae el nombre de tu mujer, se llama Alzheimer lo que tienes), pues te parece poco.
La dieta del hospital, no es ninguna dieta, dura lo que dura. No tengo ni idea la media de hospitalización, pero irá por una semana.
Les van a dar aguacates a 5 euros el kilo?
Y sí, pareces nuevo, supone un ahorro al estado.
Y ya te digo, que comiendo como come la peña en su día a día, allí se alimentará mejor.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2016 at 11:56 ----------

Con 39 de fiebre, seguramente estarás con un gotero o medicado controlando la fiebre.
A ver si os creéis que todo el mundo está hospitalizado por el mismo problema. Cada planta es diferente.
Mejor cocinaremos con mantequilla unos torreznos y se los damos para almorzar. Y ya para la cena una ensalada (que no se diga) y de segundo panceta cocinada en su buen aceite de coco. Venga, vamos a darle eso al abuelo, a ver si mejora del infarto :XX: que lo he leído de un bloglero.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *A un tío tirado en la cama, cres que se va a morir de inanición comiendo su filete de carne o pescado y su plato de consomé, mas su ración de fruta y yogurth. Aparte del desayuno, mas la merienda y la cena? Me lo dice gente partidaria del ayuno??? :8: Hombre, tú lo mismo, que te metes 5.000 calorías diarias, donde ta te advertí de lo que te enfrentas, con enlaces a estudios (yo ya te avisé, si con 60 años comienzas a no recordae el nombre de tu mujer, se llama Alzheimer lo que tienes), pues te parece poco.
> La dieta del hospital, no es ninguna dieta, dura lo que dura. No tengo ni idea la media de hospitalización, pero irá por una semana.
> Les van a dar aguacates a 5 euros el kilo?
> Y sí, pareces nuevo, supone un ahorro al estado.
> ...



De inanición no creo que te mueras por semejante alimentación pero si tendrás grandes deficiencias en proteina, vitaminas y minerales que unido al alto consumo de azúcar simple (pan, galletas, colacao, leche que tiene un alto nivel de azúcares, etc etc) y el escaso consumo de verduras y hortalizas, a corto plazo pueden producir problemas como fatiga crónica, estrés, insomnio, etc (achacados erroneamente muchas veces al trabajo o al ritmo de vida cuando simplemente son deficiencias nutritivas) y a largo plazo conducen a diabetes de adulto y problemas cardiovasculares.

El problema es que la alimentación típica en el Donostiako Ospitalea es la que se suele llevar la mayor parte de la sociedad con el agravante que fuera del hospital le añaden aún más sal y más azúcares.

Dicho esto, no se a lo que me enfrentaré con mi alimentación. Lo que si se es como ya te dije que estoy viendo a la gente de alrededor de mi edad cada vez peor fisicamente, como van perdiendo calidad de vida, como comienzan a parecer farmacias ambulantes tomando fármacos recetados en las SS y como intentan mejorar su vida saliendo a pasear o haciendo ejercicio pero no lo consiguen porque siguen con sus mantras y no llegan al quid de la cuestión que no es otro que cambiar los hábitos alimenticios, eres lo que comes.

Por el contrario yo sigo igual de activo que siempre y con mejor aspecto que ellos y sin ningún problema para cumplir con mi trabajo. Pero el que me voy a morir de todas las plagas bíblicas soy yo por supuesto.

Nadie está diciendo que les den aguacates a los enfermos, solo que podrían eliminar muchísimas cosas que no son sanas y añadir por ejemplo más verduras y algo más de proteina, la verdura no es tan cara y el Estado no se va a arruinar por eso, igual que muchos productos proteicos tampoco son tan caros. Pero claro si metes más verduras y productos proteicos el problema es que ASEMAC ganaría bastante menos pasta de lo que gana actualmente y eso no nos interesa :rolleye:

Y para finalizar, no te puede faltar el intento de manipulación a través de la exageración con tu típico ejemplo de los torreznos o panceta con mantequilla cuando ya te han repetido hasta la saciedad que la base principal de practicamente todos los que pululamos por aquí son *LAS VERDURAS* pero no te entra en la cabeza o no quieres que te entre por algún interés que tengas en todo esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Dic 2016)

claro, sólo hacéis caso a las interpretaciones, repito, de blogueros sin formación académica ni estudios publicados (sin experiencia científica), y descartáis sistemáticamente la interpretación de los profesionales que no os interesa.

Porque el china study, por poner un solo ejemplo, es un estudio que deja de lado esos posibles factores de confusión y lo descartaís al completo.

Ya he comentado que los estudios que comparan grupos con consumos similares de grasas totales, en porcentajes calóricos, están todos sesgados porque la diferencia más significativa se ve cuando el porcentaje de grasas totales baja del 20%.

Por otro lado un 5% máx de diferencia en el consumo de proteínas, siendo que el porcentaje de proteína animal es similar, no pude generar diferencias enormes en los resultados.

Los resultados de muchos estudios que despreciáis de manera absoluta indica que los factores dietéticos que protegen contra distintas enfermedades crónicas son múltiples: porcentaje de grasas no mayor del 20% de las calorías totales, grasa saturada baja o nula, proporción mínima de alimentos de origen animal, predominancia de los alimentos de origen vegetal (calóricamente hablando), dietas altas en carbohidratos (60% para arriba), dieta normocalórica y moderada en proteínas totales.

No he visto un solo estudio "refutador" que tenga en cuenta todas esas variables.

De ahí, la poca significancia estadística que parece que acaban de descubrir América.


----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Cuando a mí me ingresaron en el embarazo, sí que tenía deficiencia energética... me tenían que traer fresas, filetes y asados de pollo porque con el trozo de rapé crudo acompañado de zanahorias y guisantes congelados infames que me ponían allí me moría de hambre. Y con la sopa maravilla para cenar, no digamos. En aquella época sí comía leche con galletas y colacao a diario, total, me lo daban los médicos:ouch:
> 
> Por cierto, la receta de las croquetas de zapatitos, deliciosa. Lástima que me salieran como hamburguesas en vez de croquetas, algo hice mal.



Que el cocinero fuera malo no significa que cenar rape con verduras (algo mas te pondrían, no?), sea un menú malo.
Y a usted le atendieron unos ginecólogos y matronas. Si tenía alguna patología previa, haberlo advertido y se le hubiera adecuado la dieta a su déficit.
Supongo que nunca te comerás una pizza, por otra parte

---------- Post added 15-dic-2016 at 21:10 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> De inanición no creo que te mueras por semejante alimentación pero si tendrás grandes deficiencias en proteina, vitaminas y minerales que unido al alto consumo de azúcar simple (pan, galletas, colacao, leche que tiene un alto nivel de azúcares, etc etc) y el escaso consumo de verduras y hortalizas, a corto plazo pueden producir problemas como fatiga crónica, estrés, insomnio, etc (achacados erroneamente muchas veces al trabajo o al ritmo de vida cuando simplemente son deficiencias nutritivas) y a largo plazo conducen a diabetes de adulto y problemas cardiovasculares.
> 
> El problema es que la alimentación típica en el Donostiako Ospitalea es la que se suele llevar la mayor parte de la sociedad con el agravante que fuera del hospital le añaden aún más sal y más azúcares.
> 
> ...



Muy bien. Aquí TODOS defendemos las VERDURAS. NADIE el azúcar.
No ME CREO NADA DE TI, motivos tengo. Así que lo de tus amigos o conocidos que parecen farmacias andantes, o amigos que se te van muriendo de infartos con 40 años cuidándose y haciendo una dieta mediterránea, se lo cuentas a otro.
Por otra parte imaginó que a tu mujer le habrás pasado el estudio sobre la dieta hipercalorica que le has convencido a hacer, para que ELLA se plantee si quiere seguir al flipado de su novio o quiere moderar su ingesta de alimentos.
Se lo has dado a leer? O ese estudio sacado de Pubmed no vale, porque está comprado por oscuros intereses ::


----------



## juanforapor (15 Dic 2016)

Ya no se que desayunar mañana. Suelo tomar cafe con leche y un trozo de pan, pero visto lo visto... no me atrevo con huevos duros o tortilla, porque tengo el colesterol alto, ni con fuet y jamon york. Mira quiza unos frutos secos si, pero el cafe con un poco de leche no creo que no me lo quitare. No se, sigo leyendo interesado en el tema.


----------



## lewis (15 Dic 2016)

juanforapor dijo:


> Ya no se que desayunar mañana. Suelo tomar cafe con leche y un trozo de pan, pero visto lo visto... no me atrevo con huevos duros o tortilla, porque tengo el colesterol alto, ni con fuet y jamon york. Mira quiza unos frutos secos si, pero el cafe con un poco de leche no creo que no me lo quitare. No se, sigo leyendo interesado en el tema.



De momento se le ven bastantes errores. ::


----------



## Monty (16 Dic 2016)

juanforapor dijo:


> Ya no se que desayunar mañana. Suelo tomar cafe con leche y un trozo de pan, pero visto lo visto... no me atrevo con huevos duros o tortilla, porque tengo el colesterol alto, ni con fuet y jamon york. Mira quiza unos frutos secos si, pero el cafe con un poco de leche no creo que no me lo quitare. No se, sigo leyendo interesado en el tema.



¡Qué manía con tener que desayunar!


----------



## juanforapor (16 Dic 2016)

Hombre, después de cenar a las 21:00 y hasta las 14:00 del día siguiente que como, algo le tendré que meter al cuerpo. Sigo leyendo con interés todo lo que ponéis en este hilo.


----------



## Jorkomboi (16 Dic 2016)

juanforapor dijo:


> Ya no se que desayunar mañana. Suelo tomar cafe con leche y un trozo de pan, pero visto lo visto... no me atrevo con huevos duros o tortilla, porque tengo el colesterol alto, ni con fuet y jamon york. Mira quiza unos frutos secos si, pero el cafe con un poco de leche no creo que no me lo quitare. No se, sigo leyendo interesado en el tema.



3 huevos duros diarios + café con mantequilla y cacao puro en el desayuno desde hace un año y las analíticas de libro.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (16 Dic 2016)

Los que practicáis el low carb, que es lo que viene siendo las dietas de moda últimamente ( paleo, primal, etc) agravado con la semi-inanición provocada por los ayunos tan frecuentes en los cenutrios paleotontos, idos preparando para adentraros en el maravilloso mundo del HIPOTIROIDISMO y sus fabulosos síntomas, a saber: Baja temperatura corporal; metabolismo ralentizado; bajos niveles hormonales, y un largo y descacharrante etcétera.

La cetosis es cierto que genera una bajada de peso al principio, pero en realidad lo que sucede es que somete el organismo a un brutal estrés innecesario y que achicharra las glándulas adrenales, las cuales quedan exhaustas tras un año de hacer el paleo-idiota.

Pero tranquilos, con azúcar ( sí, ese veneno) y volviendo a comer pan , legumbres, pasta , etc se puede revertir.

Por cierto, el tema de la tiroides alberga un jugoso nicho de negocio en los próximos años para el que se lo quiera currar un poco.

Venga, a seguir haciendo el cavernícola.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (16 Dic 2016)

juanforapor dijo:


> Ya no se que desayunar mañana. Suelo tomar cafe con leche y un trozo de pan, pero visto lo visto... no me atrevo con huevos duros o tortilla, porque tengo el colesterol alto, ni con fuet y jamon york. Mira quiza unos frutos secos si, pero el cafe con un poco de leche no creo que no me lo quitare. No se, sigo leyendo interesado en el tema.



Toma copos de avena. Ayudan a bajar el colesterol un montón, yo pasé de 220 a 160 :: aunque estando con 220 el colesterol bueno estaba bastante alto, cuando me dijeron lo de 160 no me diferenciaron colesterol bueno del malo, en los siguientes pediré que me hagan la distinción. Y ojo, justo ahora es cuando más huevos como y más bajo tengo el colesterol ::  
El cacao puro tb es muy bueno. No sé de la validez de ciertos artículos pero bueno, quizá algo de razón lleven ::
Chocolate negro, enemigo del colesterol | Sin Colesterol


----------



## juanforapor (16 Dic 2016)

Gracias Elena, pero la avena es también cereal ¿vale la pena cambiar el pan por avena? pregunto. Saludos


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, sólo hacéis caso a las interpretaciones, repito, de blogueros sin formación académica ni estudios publicados (sin experiencia científica), y descartáis sistemáticamente la interpretación de los profesionales que no os interesa.



Cojones, pues haga usted la suya, que ya vale de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.

Si el estudio (que trajo USTED al hilo cuando creía que le convenía) lo que dice es que entre un 12 y un 18% de PROTEÍNA ANIMAL es:

- Malo si eres sedentario, fumador, bebedor, etc

- Bueno si eres deportista

no se trata de interpretar nada. Se trata de que los autores han OCULTADO DELIBERADAMENTE la segunda parte porque no se ajustaba a sus ideas preconcebidas.

Lo dicen (porque no lo interpreta el bloguero, que lo único que hace es extraer y traducir párrafos que aparecen en el paper) con la boca pequeña y de pasada, pero lo dicen.

Así, como los periolistos, ponen en el resumen y en los titulares *lo que les conviene* y citan en un párrafo y de pasada *lo que no*. Pero los resultados *son los que son*.

No se trata de una interpretación por un presunto lego (que al parecer, tampoco lo es, pero vaya), se trata de una persona escarbando en *lo que dice el paper* y preguntándose por qué una parte de los resultados *no ha llegado al resumen* y se queda enterrada donde, supongo, los autores esperaban que nadie la encontrara.



> Porque el china study, por poner un solo ejemplo, es un estudio que deja de lado esos posibles factores de confusión y lo descartaís al completo.



Que pesadito está con el China Study, si al final me lo voy a tener que leer y todo...

Venga, va, que me he leído las conclusiones y ya tengo algo que contarle al respecto:

1.- Es un estudio *observacional*, por lo que, dejando a un lado la posibilidad de falseamiento de datos (recordemos que China es, y era más aún hace 40 años, una _dictadura del proletariado_, lo mismo si alguno estaba comiendo más carne de lo que estipulaba el _Gran Timonel_ de turno no se lo iba a contar al primero que llegara...) hay que tener en cuenta que *correlación no implica causalidad*, pues cabe la existencia de tercios exclusos.

2.- Una de las cosas que dice es que en China comen *muchísima más fibra* que en US. Teniendo en cuenta que, al incrementar el consumo de proteína y grasa animal necesariamente disminuyes el de fibra (porque no hay fibra en la carne ni en los lácteos), y por otra parte que al incrementar el consumo de proteína vegetal estás aumentando a saco la fibra (porque la verdura es, en general, pobre en proteína, así que para que tu aporte proteico venga de las plantas te tienes que tupir de pasto), ¿En qué se basan los autores para decir que la culpa es de la proteína animal, y no de la falta de fibra?

3.- Otra cosa que no comentas nunca es la muy superior incidencia de cáncer de estómago e hígado entre los _pastantes_



> Ya he comentado que los estudios que comparan grupos con consumos similares de grasas totales, en porcentajes calóricos, están todos sesgados porque la diferencia más significativa se ve cuando el porcentaje de grasas totales baja del 20%.



¿Pero, por las grasas, o porque si comes grasa no comes (tanta) fibra?



> Por otro lado un 5% máx de diferencia en el consumo de proteínas, siendo que el porcentaje de proteína animal es similar, no pude generar diferencias enormes en los resultados.



Pues lo hace.



> Los resultados de muchos estudios que despreciáis de manera absoluta indica que los factores dietéticos que protegen contra distintas enfermedades crónicas son múltiples: porcentaje de grasas no mayor del 20% de las calorías totales, grasa saturada baja o nula, proporción mínima de alimentos de origen animal, predominancia de los alimentos de origen vegetal (calóricamente hablando), dietas altas en carbohidratos (60% para arriba), dieta normocalórica y moderada en proteínas totales.



Se lo repito, igual indican eso, igual indican otra cosa. El tema es que si bajas grasas y protes (sobre todo animales), por fuerza subes fibra.



> No he visto un solo estudio "refutador" que tenga en cuenta todas esas variables.
> 
> De ahí, la poca significancia estadística que parece que acaban de descubrir América.



Si es que *no refutamos nada*, melón. Nos limitamos a sugerir hipótesis alternativas que *casan con esos datos y con otros*, ya que nos encontramos con que existen datos que contradicen la hipótesis "vegana" (es decir, que comer animales es malo para la salud), y por tanto es preciso formular nuevas hipótesis *en las que encajen todos los datos*.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> *Los que practicáis el low carb, que es lo que viene siendo las dietas de moda últimamente ( paleo, primal, etc) agravado con la semi-inanición provocada por los ayunos tan frecuentes en los cenutrios paleotontos, idos preparando para adentraros en el maravilloso mundo del HIPOTIROIDISMO y sus fabulosos síntomas, a saber: Baja temperatura corporal; metabolismo ralentizado; bajos niveles hormonales, y un largo y descacharrante etcétera.
> 
> La cetosis es cierto que genera una bajada de peso al principio, pero en realidad lo que sucede es que somete el organismo a un brutal estrés innecesario y que achicharra las glándulas adrenales, las cuales quedan exhaustas tras un año de hacer el paleo-idiota.
> 
> ...



Veamos a ver síntomas comunes del hipotiroidismo ienso:

*- Cansancio
- Intolerancia al frío 
- Apatía, indiferencia.
- Disminución de la memoria y la concentración mental.
- Piel seca, cabello quebradizo, uñas frágiles.
- Rostro pálido.
- Aumento de peso.
- Estreñimiento crónico.
- Somnolencia crónica.*

Justamente es todo lo contrario de lo que me sucede a mí pero ahora también moriré de hipotiroidismo entre la más terrible de las agonías, fíjate que cosas la mar de curiosas.

Venga, a seguir comiendo pan con churros y magdalenas mojadas en el Cola Cao, que te lo dicen en Las Mañanas de la Mariló de la 1 y si te lo dicen en la tele es que tiene que ser verdad 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 10:33 ----------




juanforapor dijo:


> *Gracias Elena, pero la avena es también cereal ¿vale la pena cambiar el pan por avena? pregunto. Saludos*



Son el día y la noche, la avena la venden como integral y es realmente integral y contiene entre otras cosas muchos antioxidantes. El pan actual es solo azúcar con sal y un montón de química, el pan puede llevar hasta 30 componente químicos y todos sospechosos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dolan25 (16 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> Los que practicáis el low carb, que es lo que viene siendo las dietas de moda últimamente ( paleo, primal, etc) agravado con la semi-inanición provocada por los ayunos tan frecuentes en los cenutrios paleotontos, idos preparando para adentraros en el maravilloso mundo del HIPOTIROIDISMO y sus fabulosos síntomas, a saber: *Baja temperatura corporal; metabolismo ralentizado; bajos niveles hormonales, y un largo y descacharrante etcétera.*
> 
> La cetosis es cierto que genera una bajada de peso al principio, pero en realidad lo que sucede es que somete el organismo a un brutal estrés innecesario y que achicharra las glándulas adrenales, las cuales quedan exhaustas tras un año de hacer el paleo-idiota.
> 
> ...



Precisamente esos eran mis síntomas cuando tomaba pan, pasta y galletitas...


----------



## zapatitos (16 Dic 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> *Cuando a mí me ingresaron en el embarazo, sí que tenía deficiencia energética... me tenían que traer fresas, filetes y asados de pollo porque con el trozo de rapé crudo acompañado de zanahorias y guisantes congelados infames que me ponían allí me moría de hambre. Y con la sopa maravilla para cenar, no digamos. En aquella época sí comía leche con galletas y colacao a diario, total, me lo daban los médicos:ouch:
> 
> Por cierto, la receta de las croquetas de zapatitos, deliciosa. Lástima que me salieran como hamburguesas en vez de croquetas, algo hice mal.*



Ya te dije que hay que darse maña al principio pero con paciencia ya te saldrán bien.

Tienes que escurrir bien el salmón y la cebolla para que quede bastante. Puedes echarle alguna yema de huevo menos o un poco más de avena o salvado de trigo para que quede más consistente e ir probando a ver que tal.

Como siempre las hace la parienta alguna vez que las hago yo también me salen como minihamburguesitas que supongo que es a lo que te referirás 

Otra variante que hace es un pastel de salmón o carne, extiende una capa de la masa, otra de patata o boniato o rodajas de calabacín pochado y va poniendo una sobre otra. Lo remata con lonchitas de queso curado y a lo mejor aceitunas negras. Lo mete al horno un tiempo y listo.

A mí me gusta tanto o más que las croquetas, a los demás no se 

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> Los que practicáis el low carb, que es lo que viene siendo las dietas de moda últimamente ( paleo, primal, etc) agravado con la semi-inanición provocada por los ayunos tan frecuentes en los cenutrios paleotontos, idos preparando para adentraros en el maravilloso mundo del HIPOTIROIDISMO y sus fabulosos síntomas, a saber: Baja temperatura corporal; metabolismo ralentizado; bajos niveles hormonales, y un largo y descacharrante etcétera.
> 
> La cetosis es cierto que genera una bajada de peso al principio, pero en realidad lo que sucede es que somete el organismo a un brutal estrés innecesario y que achicharra las glándulas adrenales, las cuales quedan exhaustas tras un año de hacer el paleo-idiota.
> 
> ...



Pues ya me explicará usted como el ser humano estuvo 2 millones de años sin azúcar, ni pasta, ni pan... sin ser hipotiroideo...


----------



## montella (16 Dic 2016)

Yo soy poco teorico y mas practico.He perdido mas de 100 kilos.

Experiencia personal no hay desayuno mas saciante q una tortilla de 2 huevos y ademas la acompaño con cafe con leche y si aun tengo hambre q es rarisimo una fruta.

Los he probado casi todos por no decir todos.


----------



## SOY SOROS (16 Dic 2016)

Mi propia experiencia para adelgazar y MANTENER el peso deseado, es muy básica:

- Comer sano, de todo, básicamente me refiero a verdura, fruta, carne, pescado, cereales.

- Hacer deporte a diario, me refiero en mi caso a deporte de alta intensidad: squash, raquetball, spinning.

Eso requiere básicamente tiempo, pero a mi me funciona a la perfección.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Dic 2016)

montella dijo:


> *Yo soy poco teorico y mas practico.He perdido mas de 100 kilos.
> 
> Experiencia personal no hay desayuno mas saciante q una tortilla de 2 huevos y ademas la acompaño con cafe con leche y si aun tengo hambre q es rarisimo una fruta.
> 
> Los he probado casi todos por no decir todos.*



¿100 kilos perdiste? ¿Pues cuanto pesabas entonces?

Saludos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 Dic 2016)

para los insensatos ingenuos usuarios de dietas insanas y menos sanas, y para acabar de haceros de la picha un paleo, os adjunto algunos avances de nutricion y enfermedades neurodegenerativas. 
El articulo, de lo mas leido en Medscape, proviene de una elaboracion de un grupo del Anual Meeting of American Psychiatric Association (APA) en 2016. No dudo que interesara a muchos, visto que en general os interesa el tema nutricional. 
Para mayor aprovechamiento, he encontrado traduccion al español (la verdad que me jode linkar a otros idiomas de los que habla la gente a la que me refiero):

Nueva escala de "alimentos para el cerebro" contra la depresión

Espero que sea un link abierto que se pueda leer integro. 
Y como se vera, tambien hat gente con dietas de ayuno y cetosis y tal...pero prevalece la prudencia y sentido comun de "los viejos de siempre". Que cada se lo adapte como quiera.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Dic 2016)

The China Study

una de vuestra cuerda que dice exactamente lo que digo sobre el estudio que mostráis:



> Campbell criticizes all Western studies of low-fat and low-protein diets because the Western versions of those diets still have far more fat and protein than the average diet in China. The Nurse’s Health Study found no connection between breast cancer and the amount of fat in the diet, but Campbell points out that it really only compared carnivorous nurses to slightly less carnivorous nurses. The “low-fat” group was still eating a very high-fat diet by Chinese standards. This is a very valid criticism, and it also applies to the relatively ineffective Western efforts to lower cholesterol and reduce the risk of heart disease with diet.



ese estudio no sirve para comparar porque los grupos no son significativamente dispares.

Lo que dice de los masai y los esquimales, por cierto, es totalmente falso, ya lo mostré en su día. 

Así son todos los estudios que "refutan" la postura de que una dieta muy baja en productos de origen animal es la mejor para el ser humano a largo plazo.

No significativos.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 17:21 ----------

respecto a lo del cáncer de estómago, esta estadística demuestra que las causas principales son otras otras, ya que otros países con dietas plantívoras tienen muy poca incidencia:

http://saludpublica.mx/index.php/spm/article/viewFile/6018/6896/11270

véase japón en 1985, o África, o Asia.

Habría que corregir las estadísticas en función de los otros factores para estimar la influencia del consumo de carne en ese tipo de cáncer.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> Los que practicáis el low carb, que es lo que viene siendo las dietas de moda últimamente ( paleo, primal, etc) agravado con la semi-inanición provocada por los ayunos tan frecuentes en los cenutrios paleotontos, idos preparando para adentraros en el maravilloso mundo del HIPOTIROIDISMO y sus fabulosos síntomas, a saber: Baja temperatura corporal; metabolismo ralentizado; bajos niveles hormonales, y un largo y descacharrante etcétera.
> 
> La cetosis es cierto que genera una bajada de peso al principio, pero en realidad lo que sucede es que somete el organismo a un brutal estrés innecesario y que achicharra las glándulas adrenales, las cuales quedan exhaustas tras un año de hacer el paleo-idiota.
> 
> ...




Sois descacharrantes algunos. Le informo con la mayor de las correcciones, para que no digan que tratamos mal a los trolles nuevos:

- La paleo no es Lowcarb, ES NO PROCESADOS. Mis cuentas bien hechas (medido en gramos con un contador de calorias), son un tercio de mi ingesta en forma de hidratos de carbono.

- Mis analiticas son perfectas despues de tres años, ese hipotiroidismo del que Ud habla ni esta ni se le espera. Al contrario de esos sintomas mi trabajo consiste en mitad trabajo fisico mitad de oficina tecnica. Rindo lo que me echen y mas.

- Lo de la inanicion es de chiste, cuando todos comemos hasta que ya no nos cabe mas, al contrario que esas dietas hipocaloricas de moda, y con la gracia de que mantenemos el peso en un rango saludable.

Pasese mas a menudo, quiza aprenda algo.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 16:39 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> The China Study
> 
> una de vuestra cuerda que dice exactamente lo que digo sobre el estudio que mostráis:
> 
> ...





A ver si haciendote una pregunta te autocontestas tu y dejas de dar la brasa con el estudio.

¿Que porcentaje de alimentos procesados ingerian esos chinos del maravilloso estudio de CHINA STUDY?

Va esmerate.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Dic 2016)

un 33% de las calorías de los carbohidratos es una dieta alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos. Lleváis repelando de los carbos y de que no hay que comer un exceso de ellos y sí todas las grasas "buenas" y la proteína animal que se quiera todo el hilo. 

En el china study ningún grupo consumía una dieta alta en procesados y sin embargo salió lo que salió.

Lo mismo que los esquimales, y aún así llevan enfermando desde siempre mucho antes de la introducción de los alimentos procesados.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> un 33% de las calorías de los carbohidratos es una dieta alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos. Lleváis repelando de los carbos y de que no hay que comer un exceso de ellos y sí todas las grasas "buenas" y la proteína animal que se quiera todo el hilo.
> 
> En el china study ningún grupo consumía una dieta alta en procesados y sin embargo salió lo que salió.
> 
> Lo mismo que los esquimales, y aún así llevan enfermando desde siempre mucho antes de la introducción de los alimentos procesados.



33% es pocos hidratos para un vegano (sectario) pero muy lejos de una dieta cetogenica. Y evidentemente es una dieta alta en grasa DE ORIGEN VEGETAL sobre todo.

'En el china study ningún grupo consumía una dieta alta en procesados y sin embargo salió lo que salió.'

Te he dicho que te esmeres y vaya estupidez de respuesta...PRECISAMENTE porque no tomaban procesados salio lo que salio.

Lo de los esquimales te lo has sacado de los huevos, ademas de ser mentira.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> 33% es pocos hidratos para un vegano (sectario) pero muy lejos de una dieta cetogenica. Y evidentemente es una dieta alta en grasa DE ORIGEN VEGETAL sobre todo.
> 
> 'En el china study ningún grupo consumía una dieta alta en procesados y sin embargo salió lo que salió.'
> 
> ...



o sea, que com no has leído más que a blogueros paletos escribir sobre el china study, no sabes de qué va ni de qué se trata un estudio.

Es que te voy a contestar la subnormalada que acabas de decir, que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, cuando no tienes la mínima capacidad lectora para entender un estudio científico, apenas entiendes las magufadas de los paleomerluzos.

Sobre los eskimales:

New Study Explodes the 'Eskimo Myth' | The Huffington Post

Low incidence of cardiovascular disease among the Inuit--what is the evidence? - PubMed - NCBI

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 21:42 ----------

Por cierto, sobre la otra y tercera estupidez que has dicho (te has sembrao), la cantidad mínima de carbohidratos necesarios para no estar en estado de cetosis, NO marca la definición de una dieta baja, moderada o alta en carbohidratos, ni, correlativamente, una dieta baja, moderada o alta en grasas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> o sea, que com no has leído más que a blogueros paletos escribir sobre el china study, no sabes de qué va ni de qué se trata un estudio.
> 
> Es que te voy a contestar la subnormalada que acabas de decir, que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, cuando no tienes la mínima capacidad lectora para entender un estudio científico, apenas entiendes las magufadas de los paleomerluzos.
> 
> ...



Tu carencia de vitamina B12 te impide recordar que yo fui el que abrio el hilo del China Study, y tu te escondiste como una rata al no tener argumentos, mas que los cuatro matras que repites mil veces. 

El china Study esta mas que leido y es un mojon, ya que compara poblacion china rural libre de procesados con usanos a tope de mierda procesada. Un estudio con las cartas marcadas desde su concepcion.

Lo del articulo del Huntington es de Neal D. Barnard. Un vegano mas sectario que tu. Sirve directamente para limpiarse el culo.

El del pubmed simplemente no dice nada. Es del 2003. Los habitantes de Alaska llevan decadas con una plaga de alcoholismo y con una salud de mierda desde que adoptaron la dieta occidental. Nada nuevo.

Sobre lo ultimo eres subnormal, que la dieta con 33% sea baja en carbos desde la perspectiva de un vegano tiene sirve de referencia para NADA.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 Dic 2016)

parece que se anima el hilo...decís tantas chorradas como algunos colegas míos 

Pero escuchaís poco a los demás y todavía jugaís a ver quien mea más lejos.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Dic 2016)

calla ya subnormal, si como única "refutación" del china study citas a la denise minger :XX:

si no entiendes lo que es un estudio observacional que mide la correlación de montones de variables (y da igual que no estén los alimentos procesados, precisamente eso es lo interesante de este estudio), pues es que no hay ni con quien hablar.

Es como intentar razonar con un bebé.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> calla ya subnormal, si como única "refutación" del china study citas a la denise minger :XX:
> 
> si no entiendes lo que es un estudio observacional que mide la correlación de montones de variables (y da igual que no estén los alimentos procesados, precisamente eso es lo interesante de este estudio), pues es que no hay ni con quien hablar.
> 
> Es como intentar razonar con un bebé.



El China Study el autor vegano, el del Huntinton vegano, sois una plaga biblica.

Vete a tomarte tus suplementos y deja de repetirte tanto que ya da pereza leerte.

Pd. No le contesto mas a este tipo, mil paginas trolleando ya va bien.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Dic 2016)

Hoy he estado en la exposición temporal de vikingos del MARQ de Alicante, es interesante y la recomiendo al que esté cerca. Ha sido guiada, y como ya sabía los hombres del norte, normandos literalmente, se meten en la historia con el progreso de la navegación y su llegada a Inglaterra, hasta ese momento estaban literalmente en la prehistoria, y su dieta era paleo pura, consecuencias: estaban mazados, hay un brazalete de un guerrero que podía serviros de diadema, eran más altos que el resto de población medieval, y no tenían caries. Su dieta: carne de caza, verduras y tubérculos y mucho pescado. Ahí queda eso.


----------



## lewis (16 Dic 2016)

Les han dicho que tienen que reventar el hilo como sea que de lo contrario no hay extra. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cormac (17 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hoy he estado en la exposición temporal de vikingos del MARQ de Alicante, es interesante y la recomiendo al que esté cerca. Ha sido guiada, y como ya sabía los hombres del norte, normandos literalmente, se meten en la historia con el progreso de la navegación y su llegada a Inglaterra, hasta ese momento estaban literalmente en la prehistoria, y su dieta era paleo pura, consecuencias: estaban mazados, hay un brazalete de un guerrero que podía serviros de diadema, eran más altos que el resto de población medieval, y no tenían caries. Su dieta: carne de caza, verduras y tubérculos y mucho pescado. Ahí queda eso.



Pues oiga, pida que le devuelvan el dinero de la entrada.
Según estudios de antropólogos forenses los hombres medían de media 1'70 y las mujeres 1'58, que para la época eran altos si, pero COMO HOY MISMO en el siglo XXI que siguen siendo altos en comparación con el resto del mundo. Ahora miden de media 10 cms mas.
En cuanto que eran mas fuertes estamos de acuerdo. Pero claro, con las duras condiciones del norte, donde eran granjeros, campesinos (no había tractores ni mecánica), navegantes y guerreros, algo tendría que ver, no?
Caries? Se lo ha dicho el guía? Es que según el departamento de Medicina Forense de la Universidad de Copenhagen dice que sí tenían problemas dentales, aunque en otro estudio si que he leído que caries no tenían. 
Esperanza de vida? Las tumbas halladas eran de personas que fallecían entre los 30 y 50 años,. Y eso que los jóvenes que fallecían tanto en las guerras como en el mar pescando, se quedaban fuera del país o alimentando a los tiburones en el Mar del Norte respectivamente
Por otra parte.los agricultores vikingos cultivaban cebada y centeno, que eran resistentes al frío, entre otros cereales.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hoy he estado en la exposición temporal de vikingos del MARQ de Alicante, es interesante y la recomiendo al que esté cerca. Ha sido guiada, y como ya sabía los hombres del norte, normandos literalmente, se meten en la historia con el progreso de la navegación y su llegada a Inglaterra, hasta ese momento estaban literalmente en la prehistoria, y su dieta era paleo pura, consecuencias: estaban mazados, hay un brazalete de un guerrero que podía serviros de diadema, eran más altos que el resto de población medieval, y no tenían caries. Su dieta: carne de caza, verduras y tubérculos y mucho pescado. Ahí queda eso.



Este verano estuve en Islandia. Fue conquistada por vikingos a eso del S. XII o XIII, creo recordar.
Se quedaron cuando vieron que ahí había pescado en abundancia y corderos.


----------



## Monty (17 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El China Study el autor vegano, el del Huntinton vegano, sois una plaga biblica.
> 
> Vete a tomarte tus suplementos y deja de repetirte tanto que ya da pereza leerte.
> 
> Pd. No le contesto mas a este tipo, mil paginas trolleando ya va bien.



Yo tengo al imbécil ese de la secta vegana en el ignore desde hace meses y lo leo porque lo citáis. :no:

No me toquéis más los cojones y ponerlo todos en el ignore, por favor.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (17 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hoy he estado en la exposición temporal de vikingos del MARQ de Alicante, es interesante y la recomiendo al que esté cerca. Ha sido guiada, y como ya sabía los hombres del norte, normandos literalmente, se meten en la historia con el progreso de la navegación y su llegada a Inglaterra, hasta ese momento estaban literalmente en la prehistoria, y su dieta era paleo pura, consecuencias: estaban mazados, hay un brazalete de un guerrero que podía serviros de diadema, eran más altos que el resto de población medieval, y no tenían caries. Su dieta: carne de caza, verduras y tubérculos y mucho pescado. Ahí queda eso.



Estar "mazado" sin meter carbos modernos es técnicamente imposible. Le habla un powerlifter con un respetable volumen muscular. El fenotipo habitual del paleotonto no dista mucho del de un vegano.

Id abriendo los ojos antes de que el hipotiroidismo os juegue una mala pasada. Hoy en día somos más altos, más guapos, más fuertes que hace 500 años, gracias a la alimentación moderna y neolítica que tanto criticáis. El registro fósil que muestra una caída en los niveles óseos tras la irrupción del Creciente Fértil no obedece sino a que los nuevos agricultores pasaron a prescindir casi totalmente de órganos, grasa animal, etc para alimentarse en exclusiva de granos, lo cual también es una evidente aberración. La clave está en llevar una dieta equilibrada, aunque suene manido.

Os dejo un enlace para que empecéis a ver la luz:

How the Super Healthy, Low Carb/Sugar Paleo Diet Ruined Our Health & Sanity - Get a Fresh Start

In Cassie Platt’s book Don’t Quit Sugar she explains- “Many people experience profound results through quitting sugar, particularly in the short term. Mentally, there’s increased energy, blunted appetite and noticeable mood enhancement. Physically, there’s seemingly effortless weight loss. What most fail to realise is that such changes are attributable to a state of cellular stress and consequent rise in stress hormones. For three months, six months, perhaps a year (this is affectionately termed the ‘honeymoon phase’), stress hormones can make you feel excellent, promotion euphoria and a heightened sense of wellbeing. But beneath the surface, stress hormones do exactly as their name suggests- they’re a stress on the body in its entirety. Prolonged elevation can break down body tissue, impair thyroid function, damage the metabolism and devastate the body physiologically.”

Signs that your metabolism is on the decline
◾Low body temperature (increase sensitivity to cold, consistently cold hands and feet). TICK
◾Frequent urination- pale in colour. TICK.
◾Digestive issues- bloating after meals- delayed gastric emptying, less than one daily bowel movement. TICK.
◾Poor sleep quality (insomnia, waking up during the night)- TICK.
◾Low sex drive or impaired sex function- TICK.
◾Thinning hair or hair loss
◾Infertility
◾Absent, irregular or difficult periods.
◾Thinning hair or hair loss.
◾Thin outer third of eyebrows.
◾Dry skin, especially on the hands and shins.
◾Fatigue (feeling tired, sluggish or weak). MASSIVE TICK.
◾Brain fog or poor mental focus.
◾Mood disorders, increased anxiety or depression. YES!!
◾Oedema (water retention), particularly facial puffiness
◾Weight gain
◾Muscle aches or weakness. TICK!

Cassie’s book also delves into many more facts and fiction about sugar including the whole insulin resistance escapade, fructose fear, fatty liver, sugar makes you fat, humans apparently ‘not being evolved’ to eat sugar and even the need to cut out sugar in order to stop feeding candida. MYTHS!! She then provides a how to guide to sugar, the best ones to use and how to incorporate them safely in your diet. When we talk about sugar, I merely mean sugar from fruits, starchy vegetables, raw honey, maple syrup and yes even pure cane. Not highly manufactured, processed versions like HFCS which IS damaging and a pretty bad idea for health.

EAT THE FUCKING FOOD


----------



## Monty (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> Estar "mazado" sin meter carbos modernos es técnicamente imposible. Le habla un powerlifter con un respetable volumen muscular. El fenotipo habitual del paleotonto no dista mucho del de un vegano.
> 
> Id abriendo los ojos antes de que el hipotiroidismo os juegue una mala pasada. Hoy en día somos más altos, más guapos, más fuertes que hace 500 años, gracias a la alimentación moderna y neolítica que tanto criticáis. El registro fósil que muestra una caída en los niveles óseos tras la irrupción del Creciente Fértil no obedece sino a que los nuevos agricultores pasaron a prescindir casi totalmente de órganos, grasa animal, etc para alimentarse en exclusiva de granos, lo cual también es una evidente aberración. La clave está en llevar una dieta equilibrada, aunque suene manido.
> 
> ...



¡Dios santo, causa todos los males, como el cambio climático...! :XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Dic 2016)

Monty dijo:


> ¡Dios santo, causa todos los males, como el cambio climático...! :XX:



Ya no saben como meter miedo para que la gente compre sus mierdas precocinadas.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> *Estar "mazado" sin meter carbos modernos es técnicamente imposible. Le habla un powerlifter con un respetable volumen muscular. El fenotipo habitual del paleotonto no dista mucho del de un vegano.
> 
> Id abriendo los ojos antes de que el hipotiroidismo os juegue una mala pasada. Hoy en día somos más altos, más guapos, más fuertes que hace 500 años, gracias a la alimentación moderna y neolítica que tanto criticáis. El registro fósil que muestra una caída en los niveles óseos tras la irrupción del Creciente Fértil no obedece sino a que los nuevos agricultores pasaron a prescindir casi totalmente de órganos, grasa animal, etc para alimentarse en exclusiva de granos, lo cual también es una evidente aberración. La clave está en llevar una dieta equilibrada, aunque suene manido.*



Eso no es cierto y se lo dice un excompetidor de los años 90. Uno puede estar perfectamente mazado y ganar fuerza sin tomar "carbos modernos" siempre que cumpla una condición que es entrenar casi siempre por debajo de su umbral de intensidad anaeróbica.

*INCONVENIENTES:* Al no basarte en la insulina ganarás menos musculación y secundariamente menos fuerza.

*VENTAJAS;* Al basarte en la testosterona y la GH tendrás mucha menos predisposición a acumular grasa. Además el músculo ganado será más denso y "apretado" con aspecto digamos más viril. Solo tiene que comparar los físicos de antes de Weider (basados en la testosterona) con los físicos actuales (basados en la insulina) en cuanto a densidad y virilidad no hay color.

Si me dice que "sin meter carbos modernos" (y otras cosas que no son los carbos modernos) es tecnicamente imposible mazarse y/o ganar fuerza suficiente como para competir en ese tipo de deportes, ahí si le doy la razón. Pero aquí nadie estamos interesados en competir en nada de eso sino en tener la mayor salud posible dentro de nuestras posibilidades.

Así que resumiendo, se puede ganar musculación y fuerza comiendo pocos carbos o siguiendo una dieta cetogénica siempre que sigas la estrategia adecuada para ello. No tanto como estimulando la insulina pero si se puede ganar muchísimo.

Sobre el hipotiroidismo, se le olvida algo que sucedió en la misma época que el desarrollo de la Agricultura, de lo que nunca hablais y que fué esencial en el desarrollo de la humanidad tal y como la conocemos ahora. Eso que sucedió no fué otra cosa que *La Domesticación de Animales para el Consumo Humano.*

Desde las primeras cabras que se supone fueron domesticadas en las montañas del Iraq hace unos 11.000 años pasando por la oveja, la vaca, el cerdo, etc etc eso al hombre le dió la posibilidad de tener una gran fuente de proteina completa para su alimentación sin tener que salir a buscarla en el hábitat salvaje. El mérito se lo ha llevado siempre la agricultura pero ese aporte extra y fácil de proteinas completas fué lo que ayudó al hombre a ser más fuerte, más resistente y más inteligente y por tanto a llegar a ser lo que es ahora. 

Sobre el asunto de llevar una dieta equilibrada, yo como verduras, frutos secos, huevos, carnes, pescados, aceite de oliva, un poco de legumbres y antes y/o después de entrenar algo de avena o patatas, arroz o leche y/o concentrado de proteina de suero.

Según usted que es lo que me falta para llevar una dieta equilibrada ¿pan, galletas, rosquillas, pizzas, macarrones o qué? ¿Y qué deficiencias nutritivas que tengo ahora me cubrirían esos alimentos que me faltan y que según usted equilibrarían mi dieta?

A la espera de su respuesta y saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Dic 2016)

Los vikingos también comían cebada y centeno, pero de acompañamiento o cuando no tenían más remedio, trigo ni lo probaban.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (17 Dic 2016)

No sé por qué pero parece que hay un empeño en extrapolar los supuestos beneficios de la cetosis para tratar cáncer y determinadas enfermedades a un modo habitual de alimentarse y las cosas no son tan sencillas. Un bajo nivel de carbohidratos lleva, invariablemente, a bajos niveles de testosterona, así que algo falla en la perfecta y prístina ecuación primal.

How Your Diet Affects Testosterone & Other Body Comp Hormones | Poliquin Article

Carbohydrates and Testosterone: Carbs are essential for T

*It’s trendy right now to omit from certain macro nutrients. Some years ago it was the low-fat craze, and not a big surprise, people got sicker than ever because of it. The mass media always needs something to demonize, and currently carbohydrates are considered to be the “root of all evil”.*

You may have read the “10 Ways to Boost Testosterone” and such lists from other websites, which often claim that you should avoid carbs to boost testosterone, but that just goes completely against the current scientific evidence.

To be honest, carbs are not bad, carbohydrates are pretty fucking important for testosterone optimization if you ask me.

Let’s take a closer look:



Carbs and Testosterone Production

carbs and male testosteronePeople often claim that low-carb diets are superior to anything else, simply because they would be better for losing weight.

Fortunately the above is a load of bullshit, because weight loss is all about energy balance. If you consume more calories than you burn, you gain weight. If you consume less calories than you burn, you lose weight. There’s a mounting pile of scientific evidence to prove this fact, and anyone who tells you that you could bend this law of physics by tricking around with macro nutrients, is a nutcracker.

Heck, Professor Mark Kraub lost 27 pounds by eating only Twinkies, little Debbie snacks, Oreos, sugary cereals, and Doritos chips. Why? Because he simply ate less calories than what his body used. You simply cannot escape the laws of physic with fad diets.

The only time when you could actually benefit from low-carb diets, is if you have some serious issues with insulin-resistance, or leptin-resistance, or if you’re prepping up for a bodybuilding show. If you don’t, then there’s really no need to omit from carbohydrates.

Now that I’ve gotten that out of the way, let’s get to the meaty part of this article…

…Here’s why carbohydrates are essentially important for testosterone production:

a) In this study, the researchers divided their subjects into 2 groups. The other group ate a high-carb low-protein diet, whereas the other group ate a high-protein low-carb diet. Fat intake and calories were identical. Ten days into the study, the results showed that the high-carb group had significantly higher free testosterone levels (+36%), lower SHBG levels, and lower cortisol levels when compared to the high-protein low-carb group.

b) In this study, the researchers found out that in exercising men, the stress hormone cortisol increases rapidly when they’re put on low-carb diets. Needless to say that this is pretty bad thing for testosterone production.

c) Gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH), which is the hormone that basically starts the whole cascade of events that eventually leads to testosterone synthesis, adjusts its pulsation rate according to the glucose levels of the body. When there’s high amount of glucose present, the hypothalamus inside our brains releases more GnRH, and thus your body synthesizes more testosterone. And when there’s low amounts of glucose present in the body, the brain releases less GnRH, which slows down testosterone synthesis (study).

As glucose is mainly generated from carbohydrates, it’s quite obvious that low-carb diets also mean lowered blood, muscle, and brain glucose levels, leading to slower release of GnRH, and therefore also lower testosterone.

d) In this study, the researchers had 2 groups of men who performed three consecutive days of intensive training, the only thing different between these groups was the carbohydrate consumption. The other group ate 60% of their daily calories from carbs, whereas the other group ate only 30% (note that this isn’t even low-carb anymore). The final post-study measurements which were taken in the third day, showed that the group which got the lower amount of carbs, had significantly lower free testosterone levels, and higher cortisol levels (this is one of the reasons why I recommend more carbs on training days). Similar results were observed in this study too.

“See? That’s why I don’t recommend low-carb diets”.

But are all carbs created equal? Should you just slam your face with spaghetti, sugar, and hamburger buns?

Answer: There’s differences between carbs, and when it comes to boosting testosterone, I usually divide them into 2 groups.

1. Starchy tubers and veggies: potatoes, yam, pumpkins, batates, beets, carrots, turnips, squash, etc.

2. Grains: wheat, rice, cereals, pasta, corn, bread, etc.

If your goal is to eat the testosterone boosting carbs, you should eat most of your carbs from the group 1, and less from the group 2.

Here’s why:

a) Most grains contain a lot of gluten, and gluten is known for its prolactin increasing effects (study, study). Prolactin on the other hand is known for reducing testosterone levels.

b) Grains (at least the refined kind) are known for causing systemic inflammation in the body, and inflammation promotes cortisol, which reduces testosterone.

It doesn’t kill you or wipe away your testosterone tank if you have bread or pasta once in a while, but eating mostly from the group 1 is a good staple to follow if you want to increase your natural testosterone production.

Personally I like to eat a lot of potatoes, I consider them to be the god-tier when it comes to carbs, and if I have some grains, I try to have some that contains no gluten and preferably has some androgenic effects (read: sorghum).



Conclusion

Carbohydrates are essential for testosterone, and they’re not unhealthy at all. Just stop believing the mass media craze, they’ll always need some food group to demonize, and currently it’s carbohydrates.


----------



## Cormac (17 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Los vikingos también comían cebada y centeno, pero de acompañamiento o cuando no tenían más remedio, trigo ni lo probaban.



Ok. Igual era por eso, que la longevidad era tan corta.
Un día normal en una familia vikinga: la primera comida llamada Dagveror que consistía en una mezcla de cereales, cebada y centeno y la segunda (comían sólo dos veces) se llamaba nattveror y consistía normalmente en pescado seco o fresco, algas y verduras como los guisantes y una especie de nabo.


----------



## lewis (17 Dic 2016)

Menuda banda de sparrings aficionados, cuánto más les pegan más quieren.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (17 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Ok. Igual era por eso, que la longevidad era tan corta.
> Un día normal en una familia vikinga: la primera comida llamada Dagveror que consistía en una mezcla de cereales, cebada y centeno y la segunda (comían sólo dos veces) se llamaba nattveror y consistía normalmente en pescado seco o fresco, algas y verduras como los guisantes y una especie de nabo.



No les saques de sus fantasías paleo primal ( de primo, claro ) , déjales que sigan pensando que hace mil años la gente era más alta y musculados como lo puede ser cualquiera que hoy en día acuda a un gimnasio y se alimente con toda la amplia gama de productos disponibles.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Dic 2016)

Por última vez:

Eliminar harinas y azúcar NO es lo mismo que seguir una dieta cetogénica o baja en hidratos de carbono. NO. Son cosas diferentes y lo hemos explicado hasta la saciedad pero parece que, por algún motivo que no soy capaz de comprender, algunos foreros no parecen sensibles a este hecho. Es algo que no deja de sorprenderme, la verdad.

El hecho de que en ciertos casos se recomiende la dieta baja en hidratos de carbono o hasta cetogénica para adelgazar (y el que se busquen respuestas a POR QUÉ la dieta cetogénica adelgaza) NO implica que se recomiende esa forma de alimentarse para la gente que está en su peso.

¿Es tan difícil de entender? ¿O soy yo que soy muy listo?


----------



## Cormac (17 Dic 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Menuda banda de sparrings aficionados, cuánto más les pegan más quieren.



Aún estoy esperando que me contesten al estudio que puse sobre el índice glucémico de Pubmed, donde cuestionaban la importancia que tenían.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> No sé por qué pero parece que hay un empeño en extrapolar los supuestos beneficios de la cetosis para tratar cáncer y determinadas enfermedades a un modo habitual de alimentarse y las cosas no son tan sencillas. Un bajo nivel de carbohidratos lleva, invariablemente, a bajos niveles de testosterona, así que algo falla en la perfecta y prístina ecuación primal.
> 
> How Your Diet Affects Testosterone & Other Body Comp Hormones | Poliquin Article
> 
> ...



Los veganos supuran testosterona por todos sus poros...


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Por última vez:
> 
> Eliminar harinas y azúcar NO es lo mismo que seguir una dieta cetogénica o baja en hidratos de carbono. NO. Son cosas diferentes y lo hemos explicado hasta la saciedad pero parece que, por algún motivo que no soy capaz de comprender, algunos foreros no parecen sensibles a este hecho. Es algo que no deja de sorprenderme, la verdad.
> 
> ...



Yo te lo explico y ya me di cuenta en el programa de dietas panfleto propagandistico de Chicote.

La unica forma que les queda para desprestigiar esta corriente antiprocesados es hacer creer a la gente que la unica fuente de hidratos es la suya. Meten la paleo en el saco de las cetogenicas y se quedan tan anchos.

El tal ignacio aldecoa va en ese sentido. Otro que viene aleccionado a esparcir mierda.

Ha colgado un link de una vegetariana follaperros llamada JESSIE REIMERS. En su articulo dice lindezas como que el subnormal de su novio paleo iba ansioso todo el dia y no le dejaba ni comer boniatos.
En otro articulo aconseja a los veganos puros que se suplementen y coman animales 'no sensibles' como ostras. De este tipo de pajara estamos hablando.

Para que aldecoa le quedw claro y a quien lea sus mierdas.
Cuando dejas de comer harinas y procesados no dejas de comer hidratos. En la dieta metes los buenos:
Boniatos, cruciferas, verduras todas, zanahorias, chirivias, calabaza y muchos frutos secos (son una fuente excelente de hidratos).

ESTO NO ES UNA DIETA CETOGENICA NI SE LE ACERCA.

Para terminar sobre el estudio que cuelga Aldecoa:

1. Starchy tubers and veggies: potatoes, yam, pumpkins, batates, beets, carrots, turnips, squash, etc.

2. Grains: wheat, rice, cereals, pasta, corn, bread, etc.

If your goal is to eat the testosterone boosting carbs, you should eat most of your carbs from the group 1, and less from the group 2.

Para los no anglofonos: 

Come mas hidratos naturales y menos de cereales y procesados.
JUSTO LO QUE HACEMOS TODOS AQUI.

No se si son subnormales o ni se leen los estudios que cuelgan.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Dic 2016)

rauxa dijo:


> los veganos supuran testosterona por todos sus poros...



:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## sada (17 Dic 2016)

Que opináis de los dátiles¿ he visto un tuit de Jordi paleo recomendando un pan de higos de mercadona y uno de dátiles 
Que os parece. El d higos contiene higos canela y anís y el de dátiles solo dátiles y nueces


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (17 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Los veganos supuran testosterona por todos sus poros...



¿Y aquí quién ha hablado de veganismo, so cuerpo escombro iletrado?


----------



## Schwyz (17 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Ok. Igual era por eso, que la longevidad era tan corta.
> Un día normal en una familia vikinga: la primera comida llamada Dagveror que consistía en una mezcla de cereales, cebada y centeno y la segunda (comían sólo dos veces) se llamaba nattveror y consistía normalmente en pescado seco o fresco, algas y verduras como los guisantes y una especie de nabo.



Madre mía qué asco. Y luego hay quien se queja sobre la época de súper riqueza, abundancia y comodidades que nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> ¿Y aquí quién ha hablado de veganismo, so cuerpo escombro iletrado?



Pues que normalmente los veganos son cuerpo escombros.
Gente que se hincha a hidratos de todo tipo y no come ni proteina ni grasa animal.

Y así están.
Cuerpo escombros. La testosterona "brilla" por su ausencia.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> No sé por qué pero parece que hay un empeño en extrapolar los supuestos beneficios de la cetosis para tratar cáncer y determinadas enfermedades a un modo habitual de alimentarse y las cosas no son tan sencillas. Un bajo nivel de carbohidratos lleva, invariablemente, a bajos niveles de testosterona, así que algo falla en la perfecta y prístina ecuación primal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte del pésimo gusto de entrar a un hilo de meses pontificando y faltando al respeto, el bello artículo que nos trae da más risa que otra cosa:

1.- Empieza por la chorrada egregia del balance calórico, que se ha explicado al menos una docena de veces en este hilo: obviamente no pueden violarse las leyes de la termodinámica, pero dado que una parte muy importante del *consumo* no está bajo nuestro control y *dista mucho de ser constante*, de nada sirve saber que para adelgazar debes comer menos de lo que gastas si *no puedes controlar lo que gastas*.

2.- Continúa citando al "profesor" que presentó un estudio en el que demostró haber perdido peso con la "dieta de los twinkies". Dieta que hizo sin supervisión de pares, por cierto, y estudio que más tarde se supo que había pagado la industria (Coca-cola, para más señas),cosa que él había "olvidado" mencionar. Todo muy fiable, sí.

3.- Aduce que hacen falta carbos para la producción de testosterona porque hay estudios en los que, *a igual consumo calórico y de grasa*, una dieta alta en carbos y baja en protes se traduce en más testosterona que una baja en carbos y alta en protes... Y es verdad: hay una *correlación negativa* entre el consumo de proteína y la producción de testosterona. *Es decir, el problema no eran carbos de menos sino protes de más*. Cosa que dificilmente será un problema para aquellos que, como aquí se recomienda, consumen *protes moderadas*, carbos bajos y *grasas altas*: lo que se *correlaciona positivamente *con la producción de testosterona es el consumo de grasas (Sallinen J, Pakarinen A, Ahtiainen J, Kraemer WJ, Volek JS, Hakkinen K. Relationship between diet and serum anabolic hormone responses to heavy-resistance exercise in men. Int J Sports Med. 2004 Nov;25(8):627-33.)

4.- Después salta con que si un nivel bajo de glucosa inhibe la producción de GNRH, lo cual no es del todo cierto: lo que inhibe la producción de GNRH es el *déficit calórico sostenido*: esta hormona está relacionada con la fertilidad, por lo que el cuerpo, en un panorama de escasez, reduce su producción para así reducir la fertilidad. Pero una dieta low-carb *no es una dieta de escasez*.

Total, un mojón como un piano, su artículo, con todos mis respetos.

MORALEJA: un poco más de humildad y un poco menos de cerrazón.
Quién sabe, a lo mejor resulta que todo ese saber al que usted se sube para mirarnos con desprecio está cimentado sobre medias verdades y resulta, al fin y a la postre, ser falso...


----------



## zapatitos (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> *No les saques de sus fantasías paleo primal ( de primo, claro ) , déjales que sigan pensando que hace mil años la gente era más alta y musculados como lo puede ser cualquiera que hoy en día acuda a un gimnasio y se alimente con toda la amplia gama de productos disponibles.*



¿Pero me vas a contestar que deficiencias nutritivas tiene mi alimentación y como las puedo solucionar o si eso mejor mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (17 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Pero me vas a contestar que deficiencias nutritivas tiene mi alimentación y como las puedo solucionar o si eso mejor mañana.
> 
> Saludos.



Desconozco tu plan nutricional diario pero te diré que en general el movimiento paleo focaliza su atención en la densidad nutricional de los alimentos, lo cual está muy bien, pero también se caracteriza por negar la importancia del aporte calórico total ( sí, las calorías existen), y de promover la inanición a ratos, llamado ayuno intermitente, otro mojón que dispara el cortisol y el estrés celular.

Sé que suena a Saber Vivir, Las mañanas de Mariló y todo eso pero la clave es una dieta equilibrada, con un adecuado aporte de los grandes ratios de nutrientes.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Yo te lo explico y ya me di cuenta en el programa de dietas panfleto propagandistico de Chicote.
> 
> La unica forma que les queda para desprestigiar esta corriente antiprocesados es hacer creer a la gente que la unica fuente de hidratos es la suya. Meten la paleo en el saco de las cetogenicas y se quedan tan anchos.
> 
> ...



Esos estudios fueron realizados con sujetos que eran llevados al agotamiento a través del ejercicio físico (alta intensidad)

En ese contexto una dieta alta en carbohidratos siempre será superior a una baja en carbohidratos. En 3-10 días de ese tipo de entrenamiento probablemente el sujeto sufrirá una pérdida de tejido muscular, descenso de testosterona y aumento del cortisol. Y porqué la duración fué de 3-10 días, si dura algo más algún sujeto habría terminado enfermo y probablemente con lesiones.

Pero si es algo que he repetido en este hilo hasta la saciedad, es imposible hacer alta intensidad sin tomar los suficientes carbohidratos para ese tipo de entrenamiento porque te arriesgas a estas cosas.

En resumen, ese estudio iba dirigido a personas deportistas que entrenaban con intensidad y era La Sagrada Biblia hace años en los gimnasios (si entrenas hasta el límite o rozándolo necesitas carbos SI o SI) y aplicable solo para ese entorno. A una persona "normal" ese tipo de estudios no le sirven para nada.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> Answer: There’s differences between carbs, and when it comes to boosting testosterone, I usually divide them into 2 groups.
> 
> 1. Starchy tubers and veggies: potatoes, yam, pumpkins, batates, beets, carrots, turnips, squash, etc.
> 
> ...



Pero si esto es precisamente lo que se defiende en este hilo ::

En fin.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> *Desconozco tu plan nutricional diario pero te diré que en general el movimiento paleo focaliza su atención en la densidad nutricional de los alimentos, lo cual está muy bien, pero también se caracteriza por negar la importancia del aporte calórico total ( sí, las calorías existen), y de promover la inanición a ratos, llamado ayuno intermitente, otro mojón que dispara el cortisol y el estrés celular.
> 
> Sé que suena a Saber Vivir, Las mañanas de Mariló y todo eso pero la clave es una dieta equilibrada, con un adecuado aporte de los grandes ratios de nutrientes.*



Primero me cuentas que tenemos deficiencias nutritivas y ahora que conoces lo que come (porque ya te lo puse) me sueltas vaguedades sobre el ayuno intermitente y la inanición que no vienen al caso. Y sigues con lo de los nutrientes pero no me cuentas cuales.

Pero que troll más malo eres, sin acritud te lo digo.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> Desconozco tu plan nutricional diario pero te diré que en general el movimiento paleo focaliza su atención en la densidad nutricional de los alimentos, lo cual está muy bien, pero también se caracteriza por negar la importancia del aporte calórico total ( sí, las calorías existen), y de promover la inanición a ratos, llamado ayuno intermitente, otro mojón que dispara el cortisol y el estrés celular.
> 
> Sé que suena a Saber Vivir, Las mañanas de Mariló y todo eso pero la clave es una dieta equilibrada, con un adecuado aporte de los grandes ratios de nutrientes.



Pues te diré que te equivocas. Hasta donde yo he leído, ni en este hilo ni en "mundillo" paleo o primar se niega la importancia del aporte calórico total, por varios motivos:

-Uno. Generalmente se consumen MÁS calorías diarias con un enfoque paleo, debido a la gran cantidad de grasas. Precisamente son los endocrinos clásicos los que ponen al personal a seguir dietas de 1.500 o hasta de 1.00 calorías al día, y bajísimas en grasa. ESO SÍ QUE DESTROZA LA FISIOLOGÍA DEL PERSONAL. Vamos, no me jodas.

-Dos. Lo que se sostiene en el enfoque paleo es que comiendo "alimentos de verdad" te puedes fiar de las señales de tu cuerpo, (hambre, saciedad), y llegarás a tu peso ideal, comiendo exactamente lo que necesitas. Luego el peso se mantiene por los mecanismos de homeostasis del cuerpo.

-Tres. La teoría del balance energético nunca se plantea como tú dices. Sencillamente te dicen que si eres un hombre comas 2.000 kcal. al día. ¿Qué mierda de puto cálculo es ese? No hay cálculos serios sobre el metabolismo basal, ni sobre el impacto de una determinada dieta en el mismo, ni nada. No digamos ya con factores como peso y altura ni individualizados de alguna manera. Te dan una hojita de papel (o un link a una web para que metas tres datos) y hala, ya han adivinado tu gasto metabólico basal. De verdad que me parece defender lo indefendible.


----------



## Cormac (17 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Primero me cuentas que tenemos deficiencias nutritivas y ahora que conoces lo que come (porque ya te lo puse) me sueltas vaguedades sobre el ayuno intermitente y la inanición que no vienen al caso. Y sigues con lo de los nutrientes pero no me cuentas cuales.
> 
> Pero que troll más malo eres, sin acritud te lo digo.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya sabes perfectamente lo que has puesto, ya.
Lo justo para que no te critiquen.
Como.cuando.pusiste el estudio, hipercalorico y sus consecuencias en la longevidad, y cortaste lo que no comulgaba contigo.
Aquí se ha llegado a decir cocinar con manteca de cerdo, con toda su grasa.


----------



## Cormac (17 Dic 2016)

Primary prevention of cardiovascular disease with a Mediterranean diet. - PubMed - NCBI
BACKGROUND: 

Observational cohort studies and a secondary prevention trial have shown an inverse association between adherence to the Mediterranean diet and cardiovascular risk. We conducted a randomized trial of this diet pattern for the primary prevention of cardiovascular events.

METHODS: 

In a multicenter trial in Spain, we randomly assigned participants who were at high cardiovascular risk, but with no cardiovascular disease at enrollment, to one of three diets: a Mediterranean diet supplemented with extra-virgin olive oil, a Mediterranean diet supplemented with mixed nuts, or a control diet (advice to reduce dietary fat). Participants received quarterly individual and group educational sessions and, depending on group assignment, free provision of extra-virgin olive oil, mixed nuts, or small nonfood gifts. The primary end point was the rate of major cardiovascular events (myocardial infarction, stroke, or death from cardiovascular causes). On the basis of the results of an interim analysis, the trial was stopped after a median follow-up of 4.8 years.

RESULTS: 

A total of 7447 persons were enrolled (age range, 55 to 80 years); 57% were women. The two Mediterranean-diet groups had good adherence to the intervention, according to self-reported intake and biomarker analyses. A primary end-point event occurred in 288 participants. The multivariable-adjusted hazard ratios were 0.70 (95% confidence interval [CI], 0.54 to 0.92) and 0.72 (95% CI, 0.54 to 0.96) for the group assigned to a Mediterranean diet with extra-virgin olive oil (96 events) and the group assigned to a Mediterranean diet with nuts (83 events), respectively, versus the control group (109 events). No diet-related adverse effects were reported.

CONCLUSIONS: 

Among persons at high cardiovascular risk, a Mediterranean diet supplemented with extra-virgin olive oil or nuts reduced the incidence of major cardiovascular events. (Funded by the Spanish government's Instituto de Salud Carlos III and others; Controlled-Trials.com number, ISRCTN35739639.).
*FONDO:

Estudios de cohortes observacionales y un ensayo de prevención secundaria han demostrado una asociación inversa entre la adherencia a la dieta mediterránea y el riesgo cardiovascular. Se realizó un ensayo aleatorio de este patrón de dieta para la prevención primaria de eventos cardiovasculares.

MÉTODOS:

En un ensayo multicéntrico en España, asignamos al azar a los participantes con alto riesgo cardiovascular, pero sin enfermedad cardiovascular al inscribirse, a una de tres dietas: una dieta mediterránea suplementada con aceite de oliva virgen extra, una dieta mediterránea complementada con nueces mixtas , O una dieta de control (consejos para reducir la grasa en la dieta). Los participantes recibieron sesiones educativas trimestrales individuales y grupales y, dependiendo de la asignación del grupo, la provisión gratuita de aceite de oliva extra virgen, nueces mixtas o pequeños regalos no alimentarios. El objetivo primario fue la tasa de eventos cardiovasculares mayores (infarto de miocardio, accidente cerebrovascular o muerte por causas cardiovasculares). Sobre la base de los resultados de un análisis intermedio, el ensayo se detuvo después de un seguimiento medio de 4,8 años.

RESULTADOS:

Un total de 7447 personas fueron matriculadas (rango de edad, 55 a 80 años); El 57% eran mujeres. Los dos grupos dieta mediterránea tuvieron una buena adherencia a la intervención, de acuerdo con la autoadministración de ingesta y análisis de biomarcadores. Un evento principal de punto final ocurrió en 288 participantes. Los coeficientes de riesgo ajustados de multivariables fueron 0,70 (intervalo de confianza del 95% [IC], 0,54 a 0,92) y 0,72 (IC del 95%: 0,54 a 0,96) para el grupo asignado a una dieta mediterránea con aceite de oliva virgen extra (96 eventos) Y el grupo asignado a una dieta mediterránea con nueces (83 eventos), respectivamente, frente al grupo de control (109 eventos). No se informaron efectos adversos relacionados con la dieta.

CONCLUSIONES:

Entre las personas con alto riesgo cardiovascular, una dieta mediterránea complementada con aceite de oliva extra virgen o nueces redujo la incidencia de eventos cardiovasculares mayores. (Financiado por el Instituto de Salud Carlos III de España y otros, número Controlled-Trials.com, ISRCTN35739639).*

Mediterranean diet and cardiovascular health: Teachings of the PREDIMED study. - PubMed - NCBI
*El estudio PREDIMED (Prevención con Dieta Mediterránea) fue diseñado para evaluar los efectos a largo plazo de la dieta mediterránea (MeDiet) sin ninguna restricción energética sobre la enfermedad cardiovascular incidente (ECV) como un ensayo multicéntrico, aleatorizado, de prevención primaria en individuos de alto riesgo . Los participantes fueron asignados aleatoriamente a 3 grupos de dieta: 1) MeDiet suplementado con aceite de oliva virgen extra (EVOO); 2) MeDiet suplementado con frutos secos; Y 3) dieta de control (consejo sobre una dieta baja en grasa). Después de 4,8 y, 288 acontecimientos mayores de ECV ocurrieron en 7447 participantes; Crudo fueron 0.70 (95% CI: 0.53, 0.91) para el MeDiet + EVOO y 0.70 (95% IC: 0.53, 0.94) para el MeDiet + nueces en comparación con el grupo control. Los índices de riesgo correspondientes a la incidencia de diabetes (273 casos) entre 3541 participantes sin diabetes fueron 0,60 (IC del 95%: 0,43; 0,85) y 0,82 (IC del 95%: 0,61; 1,10) en comparación con el grupo control. Después de 1 año de seguimiento, los participantes en el grupo de frutos secos MeDiet + mostraron una reducción significativa del 13,7% en la prevalencia del síndrome metabólico, en comparación con las reducciones de 6,7% y 2,0% en los grupos MeDiet + EVOO y control, respectivamente. Los análisis de marcadores intermedios de riesgo cardiovascular demostraron efectos beneficiosos de los MeDiets sobre la presión arterial, los perfiles lipídicos, las partículas de lipoproteínas, la inflamación, el estrés oxidativo y la aterosclerosis carotídea, así como sobre la expresión de genes proaterogénicos implicados en eventos vasculares y trombosis. Los estudios de genómica nutricional demostraron interacciones entre un MeDiet y la ciclooxigenasa-2 (COX-2), la interleucina-6 (IL-6), la apolipoproteína A2 (APOA2), el plasma de la proteína de transferencia del éster de colesterilo (CETP) y el factor de transcripción 7 TCF7L2) polimorfismos de genes. Los resultados del estudio PREDIMED demuestran que una grasa de alto contenido de insaturación y un patrón dietético rico en antioxidantes como el MeDiet es una herramienta útil en la prevención de las enfermedades cardiovasculares.*
Mediterranean diet, traditional risk factors, and the rate of cardiovascular complications after myocardial infarction: final report of the Lyon Di... - PubMed - NCBI
*El Lyon Diet Heart Study es un ensayo aleatorio de prevención secundaria destinado a probar si una dieta de tipo mediterráneo puede reducir la tasa de recurrencia después de un primer infarto de miocardio. Un análisis intermedio mostró un sorprendente efecto protector después de 27 meses de seguimiento. Este informe presenta los resultados de un seguimiento prolongado (con una media de 46 meses por paciente) y trata de las relaciones de los patrones dietéticos y los factores de riesgo tradicionales con recurrencia.

MÉTODOS Y RESULTADOS:

Tres resultados compuestos (CO) que combinan la muerte cardíaca con el infarto de miocardio no fatal (CO 1), o los puntos finales secundarios anteriores más grandes (angina inestable, accidente cerebrovascular, insuficiencia cardiaca, embolia pulmonar o periférica) Se estudiaron eventos menores que requerían ingreso hospitalario (CO 3). En el grupo de la dieta mediterránea, el CO 1 se redujo (14 eventos frente a 44 en el grupo de dieta de tipo occidental prudente, P = 0,0001), así como CO 2 (27 eventos versus 90, P = 0,0001) y CO 3 180, P = 0,0002). Las razones de riesgo ajustadas oscilaron entre 0,28 y 0,53. Entre los factores de riesgo tradicionales, el colesterol total (1 mmol / L está asociado con un aumento del riesgo de 18% a 28%), la presión arterial sistólica (1 mm Hg está asociada con un aumento del riesgo de 1% a 2%), leucocitos (Relaciones de riesgo ajustadas entre 1,64 y 2,86 con conteo> 9x10 (9) / L), el sexo femenino (razones de riesgo ajustadas, 0,27 a 0,46) y el uso de aspirina (razones de riesgo ajustadas, 0,59 a 0,82) Independientemente de la recurrencia.

CONCLUSIONES:

El efecto protector del patrón dietético mediterráneo se mantuvo hasta 4 años después del primer infarto, confirmando los análisis intermedios previos. Se demostró que los principales factores de riesgo tradicionales, como el colesterol alto y la presión arterial, eran predictores independientes y conjuntos de recurrencia, lo que indica que el patrón dietético mediterráneo no alteró, al menos cualitativamente, las relaciones habituales entre los principales factores de riesgo y la recurrencia. Por lo tanto, una estrategia integral para disminuir la morbilidad y la mortalidad cardiovascular debe incluir principalmente una dieta cardioprotectora. Debe estar asociado con otros medios (farmacológicos?) Destinados a reducir los factores de riesgo modificables. Otros ensayos que combinan los 2 enfoques están garantizados*


----------



## Ghazeoso (17 Dic 2016)

Este hilo es muy interesante, me está entrando hambre solo de leerlo. Muy buenas iniciativas tiene Burbuja en lo que se refiere a temas que tratar, el único foro en español que tienen un apartado para conspiraciones, sí señor, ole. Este hilo es otro, magnífico.


----------



## Cormac (17 Dic 2016)

He puesto tres estudios, de las decenas que hay sobre la dieta mediterránea. 
Como ya he dicho en éste hilo hasta la saciedad, el problema de la gente es que no la sigue ni de lejos. Es imposible discutir con ciertos talibanes, así que invoco a la gente que lee éste hilo que se fije en lo que pone en la cinta del supermercado la gente y en los bares en el día a día. Yo lo hago, quizás por éste hilo, y no puedo mas que darme la razón. Patatas de bolsa, cocacolas, mantequillas, carnes procesadas... pero la culpa es del pan integral, si... En los bares, alcohol, fritos y mas refritos.
Invito a la gente, que mire en los supermercados, y se fije (ésta discusión ya la tuve con el mentiroso de Zapatitos) si el lineal del pan de barra (no el pan bimbo, ni nada de eso), ocupa mas que el lineal de la carne (no de la procesada).
Sólo invito a la gente que lo observe y que luego que cada cual juzgue.

Como ya dije antes, ese tipo de dieta, no es mala del todo, sólo digo que puede ser mejor. El que venga de comer pizzas, hamburguesas, etc... si ahora comienza a minimizar productos procesados, eliminar los precocinados y las salsas industriales, utilizar tecnología culinarias sencillas… Además de incluir abundantes verduras-hortalizas y también frutas tendrá un hábito dietético muy beneficioso. Todo esto obviamente puede aportar una serie de beneficios fisiológicos a nuestro organismo., mejorará está claro.... al igual que si hubiera elegido otro tipo de dieta. 
En Nutrición la mayoría siempre es silenciosa y la minoría suele ser ruidosa y tremendista, pero como es minoría no representa la realidad aunque a veces lo parezca.
Utilizando argumentos sacados un poco de acá y un poco de allá, utilizando verdades a medias, errores de determinadas sociedades científicas y ejemplos de “equivocaciones” de algunas empresas de la industria alimentaria se crea el escenario perfecto para “crear” aureolas de incorruptibles y salvadores que “curiosamente” ( cada vez creo menos en las casualidades) actúan como en grupo como si fuera casualidad ( y repito que cada vez menos en las casualidades)
Aquí, en cuanto alguien llega y dice algo que no comulga con la secta, enseguida se le vapulea, con tal contundencia, bravuconería y brutalidad (y actuando en conjunto y en grupo) que los pocos que les “cantan las cuarenta” suelen ser vapuleados y se acaban retirando. Sin embargo, poco a poco las cosas se van sabiendo, y cuando se sabe que ciertas personas viven de eso ( blogueros que se ganan la vida de esa forma) se sabe por tanto que su independencia puede que no exista, sino que el interés puede que sea mantener un estatus de cierta audiencia.
Suelen presentar a los que no comulgan con ellos como “vendidos”
Os aconsejo que os fijeis, como os he dicho en lo que come la gente, y dejar de seguir a algunos de aquí con sus cuadrillas de palmeros dispuestos a aplaudir cualquier ocurrencia del “emperador” y prestos a ganarse ciertas migajas “aplastando” a quien lleve la contraria al “emperador” no merecen confianza alguna.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Dic 2016)

Aun no te has dado cuenta pero aqui hacemos todos una dieta mediterranea pura y dura.

TODOS los alimentos que tomamos son los tradicionales de la dieta mediterranea:

- Mucha verdura de las huertas locales. Cruciferas a cascoporro y todo lo que sea verde.
- Fruta que yo compro directamente al agricultor. Las mayas de naranja de 10 kilos van que vuelan.
- Pescado del mediterraneo y el atlantico. No faltan sardinas o mejillones.
- Frutos secos tradicionales, pipas, nueces, almendras...
- Buen jamon y tocino iberico. Mi patagorrino va por la mitad.
- Carne de buena calidad, hasta donde mi bolsillo me permite.
- Tambien las asauras, coras, higaditos, como toda la vida.
- Y la reina de las grasas, aceite de oliva virgen extra. Solo me falta ponermelo en un gotero.
- Huevos camperos no faltan.


Ahora tienes que convencernos de que las pastas gallo, las campurrianas y las gominolas de fresa forman parte de la dieta mediterranea, o siendo menos condescendiente que el pan (con harina llena de quimicos) tiene que ser la base de esa supuesta dieta mediterranea, que de tradicional tiene muy poco.

Al final toda la escandalera viene por que no nos comemos una barra de pan para comer y otra para cenar.

Solo poneis estudios que confirman que estamos en el buen camino.

Pd. Ya que te pones habria que saber que coño comian los sujetos del estudio, ademas de aove y nueces. Hay que ser mas meticuloso para demostrar algo amigo Cormac.


----------



## piru (17 Dic 2016)

La tormenta de trollakos arrecia. 
Habrá que preparase para cuando el jilo llegue al millón de visitas.


----------



## Schwyz (18 Dic 2016)

¿Sigue habiendo gente que niega que la dieta oficial recomendada engorda a todo el mundo y que las dietas de adelgazamiento oficiales no funcionan?

Yo mismo engordo en cuanto como la dieta oficial. Es oler el pan, la leche o el aceite de oliva y engordar. La pirámide de la obesidad se debería llamar. 

La dieta mediterránea es una utopía. La realidad es que todo el mundo está gordo y es por comer lo que engorda: azúcar, cereales, grasas. No hay grasas buenas, ni siquiera los frutos secos que son veneno puro que solo puedes tomar en dosis pequeñas. Eso te revienta el hígado. La moda de este año es que la grasa no engorda. Já. Engorda, enferma y mata.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2016)

Schwyz dijo:


> ¿Sigue habiendo gente que niega que la dieta oficial recomendada engorda a todo el mundo y que las dietas de adelgazamiento oficiales no funcionan?
> 
> Yo mismo engordo en cuanto como la dieta oficial. Es oler el pan, la leche o el aceite de oliva y engordar. La pirámide de la obesidad se debería llamar.
> 
> La dieta mediterránea es una utopía. La realidad es que todo el mundo está gordo y es por comer lo que engorda: azúcar, cereales, grasas. No hay grasas buenas, ni siquiera los frutos secos que son veneno puro que solo puedes tomar en dosis pequeñas. Eso te revienta el hígado. La moda de este año es que la grasa no engorda. Já. Engorda, enferma y mata.



De qué grasa hablas?


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aun no te has dado cuenta pero aqui hacemos todos una dieta mediterranea pura y dura.
> 
> TODOS los alimentos que tomamos son los tradicionales de la dieta mediterranea:
> 
> ...



Lo dicho. Nombras el uso del aceite de oliva y te dejas otros que recomendais usar como la mantequilla... que cosas :fiufiu:
Metes las campurrianas y las gominolas de fresa en otro burdo intento de MANIPULAR al personal. No te enteras de nada. NADIE, REPITO, NADIE RECOMIENDA COMER CAMPURRIANAS O GOMINOLAS DE FRESA. Ningún dietista oficial, ni ningún médico.
Como no tendrás ni idea del funcionamiento de una revista científica, te diré que para que admitan su publicación, los sujetos comerían cereales y pan entre otras cosas, si lo que querían era estudiar la dieta mediterránea.
Que le aproveche la panceta, señor Karlos.


----------



## Ultra Chad (18 Dic 2016)

ESTA ES LA PIRÁMIDE ALIMENTICIA DEL DR. MERCOLA 







*Las Grasas de Alta Calidad Son Unos de los Nutrientes Más Importantes*

*Aquí el artículo completo*

Tome el Control de Su Salud con Mi Plan de Nutrición


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aquí un vídeo sobre revertir la diabetes tipo 2 IGNORANDO LAS GUÍAS OFICIALES

Reversing Type 2 diabetes starts with ignoring the guidelines | Sarah Hallberg | TEDxPurdueU - YouTube

Hay un concepto que seguramente deje en shock a los que siguen las recomendaciones estándar de la pirámide nutricional con base de cereales, y es que *existen aminoácidos esenciales, y ácidos grasos esenciales, pero NO EXISTEN CARBOHIDRATOS ESENCIALES*

El organismo puede generar las necesidades de glucosa (que no son muchas) ,a partir de las grasas para funcionar correctamente.


Que conste que no estoy recomendando una dieta cetogénica, ni el hilo trata de ello, aunque una alimentación así bien planificada (aceites orgánicos virgen extra, como oliva,coco, frutos secos, cocos, aguacates, carne y mantequilla de animales procedentes de pastura, verdura fresca, da todos los nutrientes que el cuerpo necesita. 

Por suerte cada vez mas médicos y doctores, como Mercola, Jason Fung, David Perlmutter, William Davis, por poner unos pocos profesionales de renombre, nos hablan de esta realidad


Los carbohidratos en si no son malos, pero para personas con sindrome metabólico, obesidad, diabetes, cáncer, demencia, artritis... y un largo etcetéra de problemas de salud, lo inteligente es reducirlos considerablemente, al menos de forma temporal. Los peores evidentemente , los refinados (azucares y harinas) , los dos venenos que trata principalmente este hilo.

Una persona sana, puede consumir perfectamente carbohidratos (preferiblemente absteniendose de harinas y azucares), que son alimentos pro inflamación, al igual que aceites vegetales refinados como el de girasol, de palma...

Las personas con problemas de salud, no necesariamente toleran igual los carbohidratos, esto es una realidad, que algunos de aquí debéis considerar

Yo creo que el debate no se trata de ser pro carbohidratos o anti carbohidratos. Se trata de ver que ni el azucar refinado ni las harinas refinadas son alimentos, son productos con un alto valor calórico, y mínimo valor nutricional, cuyo consumo excesivo a la larga causa problemas metabólicos graves e inflamación, y esta inflamación es la causa de muchisimas de las enfermedades que padece la sociedad moderna.

*GRABAR ESTO A FUEGO

EXISTEN LOS AMINOÁCIDOS ESENCIALES Y LOS ÁCIDOS GRASOS ESENCIALES, PERO NO EXISTEN LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ESENCIALES*


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Lo dicho. Nombras el uso del aceite de oliva y te dejas otros que recomendais usar como la mantequilla... que cosas :fiufiu:
> Metes las campurrianas y las gominolas de fresa en otro burdo intento de MANIPULAR al personal. No te enteras de nada. NADIE, REPITO, NADIE RECOMIENDA COMER CAMPURRIANAS O GOMINOLAS DE FRESA. Ningún dietista oficial, ni ningún médico.
> Como no tendrás ni idea del funcionamiento de una revista científica, te diré que para que admitan su publicación, los sujetos comerían cereales y pan entre otras cosas, si lo que querían era estudiar la dieta mediterránea.
> Que le aproveche la panceta, señor Karlos.



Campurrianas no se, pero galletas María las recomienda cualquier endocrino y dietista de medio pelo. Y mucha diferencia no hay entre ellas.
Y solo hay que ver donde meten el logo de la asociación de pediatras españoles: tosta rica, nestlé, danomierdas...


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> ESTA ES LA PIRÁMIDE ALIMENTICIA DEL DR. MERCOLA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y aquí el Doctor Mercola con 53 años (la foto es del 2009), en un descarado intento de encoger barriga.
Nota: estoy con el móvil, así que sale pequeña la foto.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2016)

al Doctor Mercola, no se le puede tildar de obeso. Le sobrará un par de puntos de grasa para estar perfecto. Será paleo o no, pero seguro que una cervecita, una pizza o un plato de macarrones se tomará de vez en cuando. (como todos). Si él sigue la pirámide que has expuesto, pues se comerá sus cereales. Pocos, pero los contempla. Yo no los contempla, pero él los contempla de la misma forma que un seguidor de la dieta mediterranea contempla las chuches, los helados o las tartas: las come de vez en cuando.

Pese a eso, dentro de su franja de edad, está en el 5% de los que están mejor. 

Yo me preocuparía más de Giuseppe Rusolillo, presidente de la AEDN (asociacion española de dietistas nutricionistas).

Este ya está pagado directamente por Kellog's y está obeso.







Y sin esconder barriga ni papada.


----------



## Ultra Chad (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Y aquí el Doctor Mercola con 53 años (la foto es del 2009), en un descarado intento de encoger barriga.
> Nota: estoy con el móvil, así que sale pequeña la foto.



Imagino que quieres trolear o intoxicar.

Efectivamente, hay un post del Dr Mercola, en los que aparecen fotos de 2009 con un evidente sobrepeso, y tras meses de alimentación correcta, después de unos 13 meses, hay fotos de 2010 con menos indice de grasa corporal

Intense Strength Training Workouts







Igualmente aquí hay foreros que reconocen haber tenido problemas de sobrepeso EN EL PASADO, y moderando carbohidrátos y con hábitos en general más saludables, han solucionado el problema.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2016)

Estos son los últimos artículos traducidos de Jason Fung. Son sobre el ayuno. Todo muy bien explicado.

Repensando verdades: El ayuno. Parte 1
Repensando verdades: Fisiología del ayuno. Parte II
Repensando verdades: Ayuno y masa muscular. Ayuno parte 15


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Lo dicho. Nombras el uso del aceite de oliva y te dejas otros que recomendais usar como la mantequilla... que cosas :fiufiu:
> Metes las campurrianas y las gominolas de fresa en otro burdo intento de MANIPULAR al personal. No te enteras de nada. NADIE, REPITO, NADIE RECOMIENDA COMER CAMPURRIANAS O GOMINOLAS DE FRESA. Ningún dietista oficial, ni ningún médico.
> Como no tendrás ni idea del funcionamiento de una revista científica, te diré que para que admitan su publicación, los sujetos comerían cereales y pan entre otras cosas, si lo que querían era estudiar la dieta mediterránea.
> Que le aproveche la panceta, señor Karlos.



Yo no menciono la mantequilla porque no me acerco a los lacteos porque soy alergico a la caseina. La mantequilla normal lleva algun resto y prefiero no probarla.

Si la mantequilla es de buena calidad, animales de pasto no le veo ningun problema, incluso contiene en ese caso cantidades interesantes de omega 3. El unico problema es encontrarla de calidad. Me quedo con el aceite de oliva.

Sigo diciendole que suponer esta muy feo. Sin saber que comian exctamente pocas conclusiones se pueden sacar. Eso no invalida que el aove es cardioprotector incluso comiendo mierda, pero no es una comparacion con sujetos que no tomen cereales, no le de mas vueltas.

Ya te lo han contestado pero lo hago yo tambien, campurrianas (azucar y cereales) y gominolas (azucar pura) si estan en la piramide. Azucar hasta unos 50 gramos. Era una ironia pero tristemente real.

Aun asi Ud se ha quedado en la anecdota y ha pasado de comentar (porque sera) que todo el ruido se hace porque no nos sale de los huevos comer pan pero por lo demas esto es una dieta mediterranea de libro.

Se lo digo mas claro nunca jamas en la vida ha habido ninguna dieta tradicional que eliminase la grasa natural de los alimentos.

Lo de comer pavofrio light, o solo las pechuguitas, o desnatar la leche es otro de los inventos modernos que nos han llevado al desastre, y quieren hacer pasar por parte de la dieta mediterranea. Quitarle la grasa a los alimentos es otra graciosa forma de elevar los indices glucemicos. Lo juntas con refinados y a joder el pancreas a nase de bien.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Lo dicho. Nombras el uso del aceite de oliva y te dejas otros que recomendais usar como la mantequilla... que cosas :fiufiu:
> Metes las campurrianas y las gominolas de fresa en otro burdo intento de MANIPULAR al personal. No te enteras de nada. NADIE, REPITO, NADIE RECOMIENDA COMER CAMPURRIANAS O GOMINOLAS DE FRESA. Ningún dietista oficial, ni ningún médico.
> Como no tendrás ni idea del funcionamiento de una revista científica, te diré que para que admitan su publicación, los sujetos comerían cereales y pan entre otras cosas, si lo que querían era estudiar la dieta mediterránea.
> Que le aproveche la panceta, señor Karlos.*



Ya te puse el menú de un día del Donostiako Ospitalea (concretamente si no recuerdo mal el del lunes) y balbuceaste excusas sin ningún sentido.

No ponen Campurrianas pero ponen galletas María cuya base es similar osease harina de trigo procesada + azúcar + química. Y no te ponen gominolas pero te ponen Confitura Diet que si no tengo más narices que elegir casi que prefiero las gominolas porque llevan menos porquería que la Confitura.

Y te lo ponen porque todo eso entra dentro de eso que llaman "dieta mediterránea".

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya te puse el menú de un día del Donostiako Ospitalea (concretamente si no recuerdo mal el del lunes) y balbuceaste excusas sin ningún sentido.
> 
> No ponen Campurrianas pero ponen galletas María cuya base es similar osease harina de trigo procesada + azúcar + química. Y no te ponen gominolas pero te ponen Confitura Diet que si no tengo más narices que elegir casi que prefiero las gominolas porque llevan menos porquería que la Confitura.
> 
> ...



Ya te contesté que en el hospital se está lo que se está. Nadie vive allí eternamente, y el que lo esté será alimentado a goteros
Ni dios recomienda comer azúcar, deja de mentir, que hay que ser ruin para inventarse la muerte de un conocido para reforzar tu teoría :abajo:
Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Primary prevention of cardiovascular disease with a Mediterranean diet. - PubMed - NCBI
> BACKGROUND:
> 
> Observational cohort studies and a secondary prevention trial have shown an inverse association between adherence to the Mediterranean diet and cardiovascular risk. We conducted a randomized trial of this diet pattern for the primary prevention of cardiovascular events.
> ...




Vamos a ver.

Te pongo lo que se compara en este estudio:

In a multicenter trial in Spain, we randomly assigned participants who were at high cardiovascular risk, but with no cardiovascular disease at enrollment, to one of three diets: *a Mediterranean diet supplemented with extra-virgin olive oil, a Mediterranean diet supplemented with mixed nuts, or a control diet (advice to reduce dietary fat)*.

Vamos a resaltar esto:

*a Mediterranean diet supplemented with extra-virgin olive oil, a Mediterranean diet supplemented with mixed nuts, or a control diet (advice to reduce dietary fat)
*

*or a control diet (advice to reduce dietary fat)*

En grande para que se vea:

or a control diet (advice to reduce dietary fat)

Vamos, que comparaban:

-Una cosa que llamaron "dieta mediterránea suplementada con aceite de oliva" (el aceite de oliva es grasa).

-Una cosa que llamaron "dieta mediterránea con frutos secos" (los frutos secos son altísimos en grasa).

Y compararon estas dos dietas con "a control diet (advice to reduce dietary fat)", es decir, CON UNA DIETA BAJA EN GRASA QUE ES LA QUE LE SUELEN RECOMENDAR LOS MÉDICOS A ESTE TIPO DE PACIENTES (pacientes con riesgo cardiovascular).

Pero melón, ¿no te das cuenta que ese estudio nos da la razón a nosotros? Afirma que dietas con más grasa dieron mejor resultado que la dieta baja en grasa. Por demás, seguir insistiendo en la dieta mediterránea (que no está muy claro lo que es) ya me parece lamentable. 

Mira las recomendaciones de nuestro Ministerio de Sanidad sobre la dieta. Busca en esta pirámide el aceite de oliva y los frutos secos:







(Imagen extraida de nuestro Ministerio de Sanidad en Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Ciudadanos - Protección de la salud - Infancia - Recomendaciones de Nutrición de la SEEN). 

En cambio, en este hilo se ha defendido comer aceite de oliva y frutos secos a diario, COSA QUE LA JODIDA PIRÁMIDE DE MIERDA PROHÍBE.

De verdad que tienes que ser troll...


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Ya te contesté que en el hospital se está lo que se está. Nadie vive allí eternamente, y el que lo esté será alimentado a goteros
> Ni dios recomienda comer azúcar, deja de mentir, que hay que ser ruin para inventarse la muerte de un conocido para reforzar tu teoría :abajo:
> Saludos.*



Los menús de los hospitales se basan en las directrices del Ministerio de Sanidad correspondiente y estos aprueban que en ellos se ponga azúcar, galletas maría, confitura de frutas, procesados, etc etc etc pero solo lo ponen ahí de adorno eh, no recomiendan que te lo comas ::

¿Como puede justificar alguien semejante disparate y doblepensar? Bah si para el tiempo que van a estar que coman lo que sea y lo que se pille, si no les gusta lo que les ponen pues que no coman, no hacen nada en todo el día así que no gastan calorías, se está para lo que se está y no para comer, donde se ha visto eso de un tío enfermo queriendo comer y todo etc etc etc ::

De verdad que lo tuyo es grave ::

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Vamos a ver.
> 
> Te pongo lo que se compara en este estudio:
> 
> ...



A mí no me insultes, o me pongo a tu altura (nótese la ironía)
Cuando alguien de aquí ha criticado los frutos secos y el aceite de oliva? Otra burda MANIPULACIÓN.
En vez de mencionar cocinar con mantequilla y comerse la grasa de la carne e incluso cocinar con manteca que ha dicho alguno de vuestra secta, sacas lo que estamos todos de acuerdo, en vez de lo que cojea.
Qué casualidad que esa parte la oculteis. Curioso, muy curioso...


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> A mí no me insultes, o me pongo a tu altura (nótese la ironía)
> Cuando alguien de aquí ha criticado los frutos secos y el aceite de oliva? Otra burda MANIPULACIÓN.
> En vez de mencionar cocinar con mantequilla y comerse la grasa de la carne e incluso cocinar con manteca que ha dicho alguno de vuestra secta, sacas lo que estamos todos de acuerdo, en vez de lo que cojea.
> Qué casualidad que esa parte la oculteis. Curioso, muy curioso...



Yo cocino con ghee (mantequilla) o aceite de coco. Para freir algo pequeño mejor eso q no aceite de oliva, puesto q este ultimo se oxida a altas temperaturas. Medio mundo frie con ghee o coco, sobretodo los asiaticos.
Como crudo, el aceite de oliva no tiene rival. (Ojo, no hablo d frituras).

Y si el animal ha estado bien alimentado, su grasa es excelsa. 
La grasa animal es un nutriente INDISPENSABLE. Quien no la coma, se tiene q suplementar. 
Otra cosa son los animales clembuterados o muy hormonados.

Pero como concepto, la grasa animal, es un manjat excelso y sano a mas no poder


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo cocino con ghee (mantequilla) o aceite de coco. Para freir algo pequeño mejor eso q no aceite de oliva, puesto q este ultimo se oxida a altas temperaturas. Medio mundo frie con ghee o coco, sobretodo los asiaticos.
> Como crudo, el aceite de oliva no tiene rival. (Ojo, no hablo d frituras).
> 
> Y si el animal ha estado bien alimentado, su grasa es excelsa.
> ...



Gracias Rauxa, así si. Has expuesto tus razones, con educación y sinceridad.
Conseguir carne de calidad es harto complicado, por eso agradecí, y así te lo hice saber en éste hilo el enlace que pusiste sobre sitios donde vendían carne, que sin poder cumplir los exigentes criterios ecológicos, eran prácticamente ecológicos.
Lo del aceite de oliva es cierto, aunque para impedir su oxidación lo que hay que hacer es no reutilizarlo (ya sé que hace duelo) y evitar que humee. Algunas vitros tienen la opción de "freír" para evitar en la medida de lo posible la oxidación.
Se calcula que el 80% de los medicamentos que se fabrican en el mundo van destinados a los animales. No para que estén mas sanos, sino para que engorden antes. Luego, la cadena alimenticia hace el resto...
Paro mucho en tiendas ecológicas y tela los precios de la carne. Compro otras muchas cosas, pero ahí se va mucha pasta.
Por mi parte le quitaría la grasa visible al animal y escogería las partes menos grasas, pero tanto como tú, como yo estaríamos comiendo bien.


----------



## vienedelejos (18 Dic 2016)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues 5 meses despues de haber empezado con este sistema de alimentación, vamos con un 'update'...

En primer lugar lo que canta la báscula: mido 1,75 y empecé a comer como aquí se postula pesando 89,6 kg. Tengo 41 años.

Esta mañana me he pesado, como todos los domingos, y estoy en 82,3 kg.

Algo más de 7 kg llevo, por ahora, perdidos. Y dos tallas de pantalón (cuando empecé estaba entre la 48 y la 50, y ahora estoy entre la 44 y la 46)

Añadir que, cuando llevaba un mes, y viendo que la cosa funcionaba, convencí a la parienta para que se apuntase. Resultado: en 4 meses ha pasado de 60kg a 54,7 kg (mide 1,54 y ha pasado dos maternidades)

Algo más de 5 kg ha perdido mi mujer en 4 meses. Luego desarrollaré un poco más su caso, pero primero voy con el mio:

Comentar, en primer lugar, que me he leido todo el blog del Dr.Fung (en inglés) y realmente he aprendido mucho sobre la etiología de la obesidad -y la diabetes- a quién pueda hacerlo, se lo recomiendo fervientemente.

La cuestión es que no me cabe duda que estaba con los dos pies dentro de un profundo síndrome metabólico. La cosa viene de lejos: ya de muy niño mi pediatra les dijo a mis padres que "a su hijo le engorda hasta el agua". En fin...recuerdo una infancia sin bocadillos a la hora del recreo, sin donuts, sin bollycaos, sin chucherías....y aún así estar gordo. Además tampoco comía nada de pasta (a excepción de la sopa) porque, al contrario de la mayoría de los críos, su textura en la boca me hacía vomitar literalmente. Así que tampoco comía macarrones, ni canelones, ni spaghetti, ni ninguna de esas cosas que vuelven locos a los críos.

Empece a comer pasta ya con 14 - 15 años, que superé el asco que me daba y me empezó a gustar. Hasta entonces NADA. 

Justamente con 16-17 años, en el instituto tomé las riendas de mi alimentación y de mi exceso de peso y empecé con dieta hipocalórica. Me apunté además a balonmano -llegué a ser bastante bueno- y conseguí llegar y mantenerme en mi peso "ideal" (unos 70kg) durante muchos años.

Pero eso sí: pasando hambre. Mucha hambre. Y, además, con la idea de que estaba "obligado a cuidarme de por vida". Esto es: obligado a PASAR HAMBRE de por vida. Lo tenía asumido. Y así pasé años: con dieta hipocalórica permanente me mantuve en mi peso hasta los 30 años. Pero llorando literalmente por el hambre muchos días.

Cuando digo "me mantuve en mi peso" quiero decir "yo-yo dieting". Esto es: de vez en cuando cometía algún exceso, lo que lo hacía seguir unos días de más excesos, en los que engordaba varios quilos, y luego volvía a ser estricto a muerte hasta que los volvía a perder. Me mantenía un tiempo bien, luego otro exceso, otra ganancia de peso, otra pérdida, y así en un ciclo indefinido durante 13 o 14 años. 

Y así llegué a los 30 años "en mi peso". Y ahí ocurrió algo: dejé de fumar.

Dicen que dejar de fumar puede hacerte ganar peso de 2 maneras: o muchos kg de golpe, o muchos kg de forma paulatina; a mi me pasaron las dos cosas. Primero gané como unos 20 kg, y posteriormente seguí subiendo y subiendo. Estimo que llegaría pesar cerca de los 115 o incluso puede que 120 kg (dejé de pesarme con 110 kg)

Es decir: en 2 años como mucho pasé de 70 kg a 115-120: 45 kg como poco de ganancia. Puede que más, insisto. Y así me tiré unos añitos.

Unos 4 años despues de dejar de fumar, decidí hacer algo, y retomé mi dieta hipocalórica de la juventud. Y, amigos, no era lo mismo. Perdía peso pero MUCHO MÁS LENTO que de jovenzuelo. Y no podía pasar el hambre que pasaba entonces; mi cuerpo se revelaba y me hacía comer más y más frecuente. Con todo, pasándolas no putas, sino putísimas, conseguí deshacerme de más o menos la mitad y un poco más de lo que había ganado, y bajé hasta los 90 kg. Pero de ahí no pase, porque la dieta simplemente ya NO FUNCIONABA. Por menos que comiese, estaba plantado en ese peso. Y alrededor de ese peso empecé con el "yo-yo dieting": exceso y gano unos kg, purga y los vuelvo a perder, y así llevaba ya unos años hasta que empecé en julio de este año con lo que se propone en este post.

La 1a semana perdí 700 gramos, pero el resto de semanas -al principio- la cosa fue más lenta e irregular: pierdo 400, la siguiente gano 300, la siguiente me quedo igual, luego pierdo 200 gramos más, la siguiente semana gano 100, etc.

Conforme iba leyendo a Fung me iba dando cuenta que tras tantos años de dietas hipocalóricas, a buen seguro había entrado en el síndrome metabólico de marras y, por lo tanto, iba a necesitar algo más. Ese "algo más" lo he ido introduciendo de forma gradual: ayuno intermitente (16/8 a diario, y un día a la semana uno de 24h) amén de otros factores, como volver a introducir el café (lo había dejado hacía 4 años) sólo uno por la mañana recién levantado, y en ciclos de 2 semanas café, 2 semanas sin café, para que los efectos que tiene a la hora de acelerar el metabolismo no se pierdan cuando te habituas a la cafeína.

Tambien he metido té verde (1 al día, las semanas que me toca cafeína) he metido un vaso de agua con dos cucharadas de vinagre antes de cada comida y he metido un poquito de canela a diario (1 pizca en el café de la mañana)

El vaso de vino de las comidas lo he restringido a los fines de semana y tambien he reducido las proteinas (unos 50 gr. diarios: es lo único de lo que miro -a ojo- cantidades)

Paulatinamente fui dejando media mañana y merienda (que al principio lo hacía con fruta) y desayuno, hasta quedarme en café sólo por la mañana, comida y cena como únicas comidas del día.

Empecé en verano permiténdome la paella de los domingos, pero eso también lo quité; tras tres semanas o así decidí que iba hacer un mes entero sin permitirme ni medio paso fuera del plan, y lo cumplí. 

Todo lo anterior junto, tras pasar ese mes entero de compliance absoluta y meter el resto de cosas que he comentado, ha sido lo que me ha permitido despegar en la pérdida de peso y volumen. Despues he tenido, por compromisos sociales, algunas cheat meals en las que comí de todo, pero contadas con los dedos de una mano y sobra alguno, y no alteró para nada la buena evolución que ya sí llevaba.

Lo que yo hago no es paleo exactamente: sería un 'mix' entre los preceptos paleo, la LCHF liberal que propone 'dietdoctor' y las recomendaciones de Jason Fung.

Eso sí, la regla de oro está clara: no harinas ni cereales, no azúcares, no patatas. Y huir de los procesados en la medida de lo posible.

Dejé la leche totalmente. Dejé incluso la stevia y me tomo el café sólo con la canela.

Como carne, pescado, huevos (del 0 o del 1) verduras, hortalizas y algún tubérculo (coliflor, brócoli, calabaza, alcachofa, espinacas, acelgas, lechuga, tomate, zanahoria, boniato...) frutos secos (macadamias, nueces, avellanas, almendras, piñones, pistachos...) grasas buenas (aceite de oliva vírgen extra con generosidad, aguacate, aceite de coco vírgen extra, mantequilla -compro la kerrygold-) queso curado elaborado con leche cruda de oveja (flor de esgueva es mi favorito) la pata de jamón serrano nunca falta en casa, embutidos sin azúcares, dextrosa, dextrina, maltodextrina, etc. (los hay, pero cuesta encontrarlos: Tengo localizados algunos chorizos y alguna longaniza sin mierdas) chocolate 99% de cacao y, en general, eso sería todo.

La fruta la tengo muy restringida por ahora, aunque mi plan es aumentar algo el consumo una vez me acerque a mi peso correcto; ahora como un par de piezas de semanales. Igual que el yogur: como un único yogur griego sin azúcar ni edulcorantes a la semana, acompañado de una pieza de fruta 3/4 de hora antes de jugar mi partido semanal de fútbol 7.

Algún día que he salido de noche he tomado vino y whisky a palo seco (sacada la idea de dietdoctor) y cero problemas. Algún día que en casa me ha dado por un gin-tonic me lo hice con agua con gas en lugar de tónica (gracias a Smiling Jack y Clavisto) y perfecto igualmente. La idea con el bebercio sería pasar totalmente de la cerveza, los combinados y las bebidas dulzonas, y ceñirse a vino y bebidas espirituosas a palo seco (gin, whisky, vodka, etc.) 

Side effects:

Tenía graves problemas de privación de sueño: me costaba mucho conciliarlo desde jovencito (casualmente desde que empecé con las hipocalóricas) y llevaba AÑOS durmiendo 3-4 horas por la noche, y mal dormidas encima. La noche que dormía 5 horas era para hacer una fiesta. Esto, leyendo a Fung, descubrí que me estaba también jodiendo la regulación del peso por culpa del cortisol; pues bien, tambien ha mejorado sustancialmente: ahora duermo no menos de 6-7 horas los días laborables y bien dormidas; tengo mucha más vitalidad durante el día y me siento con mucho mejor estado de ánimo.

Al haber aumentado -porque, amigos, ahora resulta que como más que antes a pesar de todo, y sobre todo alimentos más energéticos, que yo era el típico de leches desnatadas, carnes sin grasa, pechuga de pavo y esas mierdas- mi ingesta energética, tambien he notado que el puñetero frío que me acompañaba desde hace años ha desaparecido y tengo el frío normal que hace los días de invierno y nada más; no voy tiritando por casa como antes. El cabello me crece con más vitalidad, lo que me hace tener esperanzas de mantener mi melena unos años más, cosa de la que hace medio año dudaba seriamente 

La líbido y el vigor sexual tambien han aumentado. En fin, son cosas que yo achacaba a la edad, como que eran inevitables y, joder, pues no tienen porqué serlo.

Deporte: no tengo apenas tiempo, por lo que al margen del partido semanal de fútbol 7 sólo hago un par de ejercicios al día en casa (tengo unas mancuernas y tal) 5-6 días por semana MUUUYYYY de tranquis (total, no más de 15 minutos/día) y ya. Bueno, y subir todas las escaleras que puedo (en el trabajo tengo para dar y tomar, y hago como que el ascensor no existe)

En cuanto a mi mujer: mi mujer no tiene el historial de estar jodido con mierdadietas como yo durante años y años; empezó a coger peso tras el primer embarazo, por lo que a ella le ha bastado con hacer exclusivamente lo que se dice en el título del post: "comer menos harinas/azúcares". Ha cambiado la tostada de la mañana por jamón/queso/frutos secos (a veces todo eso de golpe) ha pasado de la leche semi a la leche entera con el café, ha pasado del azúcar en el café a la stevia, ha dejado del todo bollería y bocadillos y lo ha cambiado por fruta (es lo que toma a media mañana y para merendar); pasta/arroz/patatas 1 vez por semana máximo y cada vez menos porque a las 2 horas de haber comido, por ejemplo, un plato de macarrones, le entra el hambre, mientras que con el resto de comidas no le pasa eso; el pan y los dulces ni probarlos y eso es todo, amigos. Ni 16/8 ni por supuesto ayunos de 24 horas, ni dejar meriendas y medias mañanas, ni tomar vinagre, ni té verde, ni canela, ni nada más que lo que comento. Con eso lleva más de 5 kg perdidos y una talla larga de pantalón, y los de ella en 4 meses porque empezó cuando yo llevaba 1 mes con el tema.

Con esto quiero decir, y en general leyendo a alguno de los participantes de por aquí, que en función de lo destrozado que tengamos el metabolismo, puede bastar incluso con lo que se dice en el título del post (a mi mujer le está bastando) o, en casos extremos como el mío, hay que ir incrementando niveles y utilizar estrategias adicionales hasta que consigamos "bajar el termostato" (TM Jason Fung) cosa que puede levar bastante tiempo conseguir. Pero lo mejor de todo, y lo que hace este tipo de alimentación sostenible a diferencia de las mierdas hipocalóricas es que no se pasa hambre, pero es que nada de hambre, que no hay que contar calorías (yo lo único que miro, y es a ojo, es la proteina) y que, pérdida de peso al margen, hace que te sientas mejor a muchos niveles. Cosa que con las hipocalóricas pasa justo al revés (perdida de energía, de vitalidad, de líbido y de vigor sexual, deterioro del cabello, sensación de frío constante, etc)

Pido disculpas por el tochopost, pero tenía mucho que explicar.


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Dic 2016)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Bueno, pues 5 meses despues de haber empezado con este sistema de alimentación, vamos con un 'update'...
> 
> En primer lugar lo que canta la báscula: mido 1,75 y empecé a comer como aquí se postula pesando 89,6 kg. Tengo 41 años.
> 
> ...



Pues tengo malas noticias para ti. Según los trolls de este hilo, te vas a morir por no comer harinas.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Gracias Rauxa, así si. Has expuesto tus razones, con educación y sinceridad.
> Conseguir carne de calidad es harto complicado, por eso agradecí, y así te lo hice saber en éste hilo el enlace que pusiste sobre sitios donde vendían carne, que sin poder cumplir los exigentes criterios ecológicos, eran prácticamente ecológicos.
> Lo del aceite de oliva es cierto, aunque para impedir su oxidación lo que hay que hacer es no reutilizarlo (ya sé que hace duelo) y evitar que humee. Algunas vitros tienen la opción de "freír" para evitar en la medida de lo posible la oxidación.
> Se calcula que el 80% de los medicamentos que se fabrican en el mundo van destinados a los animales. No para que estén mas sanos, sino para que engorden antes. Luego, la cadena alimenticia hace el resto...
> ...



Sí, el aceite si no es reutilizado no es problema. Pero como yo tengo 1 bote de ghee y otro de aceite de coco, los voy utilizando. De vez en cuando a cucharada limpia y otras, pues cocinando algo. Nunca cocino croquetas ni frituras. Sólo tortillas, algun trozo de carne, pescado...que con poco aceite se hacen perfectamente. Pero el aceite de coco por ejemplo, le da un toque diferente al pescado o carne, por eso lo aprovecho. 

Vengo de familia de carniceros y sé lo que es una buena carne o no. La carne ecológica es muy cara, pero hay carnes que sin estar etiquetadas de ecológicas, realmente lo son. Y más baratas.
En la plaza del mercado donde hay muchas paradas de carne, al final ves qué parada tiene mejor carne. O por ensayo-error, tu mismo ves donde está la mejor carne. Difícil equivocarse.
Que siempre habrá algo de mierda en la carne/pescado?, pues seguramente. Pero los beneficios de tomar esa carne, siempre serán superiores a los beneficios de no tomarla. 

Una forma de saber si la carne es buena (a parte del color. Veréis que la carne eco es más oscura), es donde está la grasa. Un animal bien alimentado y libre por el campo, tiene la grasa mezclada entra la carne. Si tiene la típica tira de grasa blanca en el extremo del trozo de carne, es un animal que no ha vivido en libertad y que no ha estado bien alimentado.

Eso se nota mucho en el bacon. El bueno tiene todo de partes blancas, mientras que el bacon "malo", tiene más parte blanca en el extremo.

Esta carne es buena. Fijaros en la grasa que está mezclada








Esta es "mala". toda la grasa está en el extremo


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sí, el aceite si no es reutilizado no es problema. Pero como yo tengo 1 bote de ghee y otro de aceite de coco, los voy utilizando. De vez en cuando a cucharada limpia y otras, pues cocinando algo. Nunca cocino croquetas ni frituras. Sólo tortillas, algun trozo de carne, pescado...que con poco aceite se hacen perfectamente. Pero el aceite de coco por ejemplo, le da un toque diferente al pescado o carne, por eso lo aprovecho.
> 
> Vengo de familia de carniceros y sé lo que es una buena carne o no. La carne ecológica es muy cara, pero hay carnes que sin estar etiquetadas de ecológicas, realmente lo son. Y más baratas.
> En la plaza del mercado donde hay muchas paradas de carne, al final ves qué parada tiene mejor carne. O por ensayo-error, tu mismo ves donde está la mejor carne. Difícil equivocarse.
> ...



No sabía lo de la carne. De hecho desde mi ignorancia hubiera cogido la que tenía la grasa mas agrupada, por la facilidad para quitarla. Buscaré mas información sobre ese tema.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No sabía lo de la carne. De hecho desde mi ignorancia hubiera cogido la que tenía la grasa mas agrupada, por la facilidad para quitarla. Buscaré mas información sobre ese tema.



Eso es por estéticamente queda mejor la segunda. Parece más "limpia". Además como nos han comido el cerebro con que la grasa es mala....

Pasa lo mismo con la fruta. Tendemos a coger la más luminosa, la más grande, las más reluciente..cuando la mejor es precisamente la que parece podrida y sucia (más gusto, más nutritiva...). Quien compre fruta y verdura en una tienda ecológica, sabrán que parece sucia, pequeña, con manchas, como podrida... en cambio vamos al Mercadona o cualquier superficie de de estas y todas las frutas relucientes y grandes. Probado una manzana de mercadona y otra ecológica y veréis la diferencia.

Aun me acuerdo del anuncio de platanos de canarias donde aparecía Karlos Arguiñano, donde terminaba diciendo: "y si es con motitas, mejor que mejor".

O las típicas nueces de california, que son enormes, todas perfectas, cortadas por el mismo patrón...pero que luego las pruebas y son insulsas.


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Pues tengo malas noticias para ti. Según los trolls de este hilo, te vas a morir por no comer harinas.



No te flipes paleto, que nadie dice que se vaya a morir uno, sino que no te va a pasar nada e incluso que te pierdes nutrientes. Como bien dice ha dejado su esposa la bollería y el azúcar.
Come una vez a la semana pasta/arroz, lo normal es una persona que como dice no hace deporte. Yo hago mucho deporte y como pasta/arroz dos días a la semana. La alimentación tiene que ir siempre adecuado a tu estilo de vida. Por lo que sea el forero tenía una patología y así le va bien que siga probando.
Nunca me meteré a recomendar nada a alguien con síndrome de "Gronholmeneayer" (no lo busqueis, que es figurado)
Por lo demás, agradecerle su testimonio y que aunque los primeros kilos son los fáciles, que continúe cuidándose.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2016 at 13:49 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Eso es por estéticamente queda mejor la segunda. Parece más "limpia". Además como nos han comido el cerebro con que la grasa es mala....
> 
> Pasa lo mismo con la fruta. Tendemos a coger la más luminosa, la más grande, las más reluciente..cuando la mejor es precisamente la que parece podrida y sucia (más gusto, más nutritiva...). Quien compre fruta y verdura en una tienda ecológica, sabrán que parece sucia, pequeña, con manchas, como podrida... en cambio vamos al Mercadona o cualquier superficie de de estas y todas las frutas relucientes y grandes. Probado una manzana de mercadona y otra ecológica y veréis la diferencia.
> 
> ...



El problema de la fruta, es que se han escogido las variades que mejor quedan en el escaparate, las que mejor se vendían, perdiendo variedades, me temo que para siempre, porque no se vendían. Con los pimientos, pepinos, etc... tres cuartos de lo mismo.
Tenemos lo que nos merecemos.


----------



## vienedelejos (18 Dic 2016)

Yo no como arroz, ni patatas ni pasta. La que lo come 1 vez por semana aprox. es mi esposa. Y que, por cierto, cada vez le da más reparo comer ese tipo de alimentos, pues se ha dado cuenta que, a las 2 horas, le entra un hambre atroz cosa que, con el resto de alimentación que hacemos, no le ocurre.

En mi caso, como explico, justamente me ha costado empezar a perder peso; no fue inmediato: la pérdida "en serio" se inició al cabo de un mes y medio aprox.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *No te flipes paleto, que nadie dice que se vaya a morir uno, sino que no te va a pasar nada e incluso que te pierdes nutrientes. Como bien dice ha dejado su esposa la bollería y el azúcar.
> Come una vez a la semana pasta/arroz, lo normal es una persona que como dice no hace deporte. Yo hago mucho deporte y como pasta/arroz dos días a la semana. La alimentación tiene que ir siempre adecuado a tu estilo de vida. Por lo que sea el forero tenía una patología y así le va bien que siga probando.
> Nunca me meteré a recomendar nada a alguien con síndrome de "Gronholmeneayer" (no lo busqueis, que es figurado)
> Por lo demás, agradecerle su testimonio y que aunque los primeros kilos son los fáciles, que continúe cuidándose.*



¿Y que nutrientes son esos que te vas a perder por no comer harina? Que no consigas con otro alimento en igual o mayor proporción.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y que nutrientes son esos que te vas a perder por no comer harina? Que no consigas con otro alimento en igual o mayor proporción.
> 
> Saludos.



Ni
Buscalo en google, harina integral nutrientes y dime algo que puedas comprar por el precio de una barra de pan.
Ahora dime cualquier alimento y te encuentro otro alimento en igual o mayor proporción.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Ni
> *Buscalo en google, harina integral nutrientes y dime algo que puedas comprar por el precio de una barra de pan.
> Ahora dime cualquier alimento y te encuentro otro alimento en igual o mayor proporción.*



Tiro la piedra y escondo la mano como siempre. 

O búscalo tú que ahora estoy con el móvil como ya me dijiste alguna vez :XX:

Vas y sueltas que nos perdemos nutrientes por no comer harina y pan pero no especificas que nutrientes son esos que nos perdemos, la realidad es que no tienes ni idea de la composición del pan, solo que está muy bueno y hay que comer un poquito cada día que me lo han dicho por la tele y si me lo han dicho por la tele tiene que ser verdad.

O eso o a lo mejor es que tienen razón los que defienden en este hilo que regentas una panadería y temes por tu medio de vida. Porque es que es grave lo tuyo ya te digo.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (18 Dic 2016)

Ayer compré Panceta Salada Ibérica de cerdo en mercadona; està buenísima así en crudo
Panceta Salada Ibérica
Ingredientes: 
Panceta de cerdo ibérico, sal, antioxidante (E-316) y conservadores (E-252, E-250)
qué os parece?
Incarlopsa - Panceta Salada Ibérica


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No sabía lo de la carne. De hecho desde mi ignorancia hubiera cogido la que tenía la grasa mas agrupada, por la facilidad para quitarla. Buscaré mas información sobre ese tema.



Joder Cormac, eso es como el jamón, siempre veteado...

Por eso el wagyu es tan caro:


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> No te flipes paleto, que nadie dice que se vaya a morir uno, sino que no te va a pasar nada e incluso que te pierdes nutrientes. Como bien dice ha dejado su esposa la bollería y el azúcar.
> Come una vez a la semana pasta/arroz, lo normal es una persona que como dice no hace deporte. Yo hago mucho deporte y como pasta/arroz dos días a la semana. La alimentación tiene que ir siempre adecuado a tu estilo de vida. Por lo que sea el forero tenía una patología y así le va bien que siga probando.
> Nunca me meteré a recomendar nada a alguien con síndrome de "Gronholmeneayer" (no lo busqueis, que es figurado)
> Por lo demás, agradecerle su testimonio y que aunque los primeros kilos son los fáciles, que continúe cuidándose.



Vaya usted a llamar paleta a su puta madre, que seguro que lo merece mas que yo. Y si se ha sentido usted aludido por lo de los trolls, pues oiga, usted sabrá el motivo.

Saludetes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Ni
> Buscalo en google, harina integral nutrientes y dime algo que puedas comprar por el precio de una barra de pan.
> Ahora dime cualquier alimento y te encuentro otro alimento en igual o mayor proporción.



Cormac ya estas en modo cabezon. Cualquier fruto seco y/o verdura tiene los mismos nutrientes multiplicados por varios factores, ya te hemos puesto comparativas.

El pan es energia pura con muy pocos nutrientes y la mayoria de la poblacion ni siquiera lo come integral. De verdad hay que explicarte esto todavia?


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Ni
> Buscalo en google, harina integral nutrientes y dime algo que puedas comprar por el precio de una barra de pan.
> Ahora dime cualquier alimento y te encuentro otro alimento en igual o mayor proporción.*



Por cierto, te contesto a que se puede comprar por el precio de una barra de pan (donde vivo que es lo que conozco)

- Una barra de pan de 240 gr cuesta 0`70 euros del panadero que vende con su furgoneta puerta a puerta y que suele comprar todo el mundo. Para simplificar el kilo cuesta 2`80 euros.

¿Qué podría comprar aquí por ese precio?

- Kilo y medio de copos de avena 2`55 euros (encima me sobra)
- Un kilo de pollo 2´20 euros (también me sobra)
- 5 litros de leche alrededor de 2`50 
- Unos 5 kilos de arroz normal.
- Casi 2 kilos de lentejas.
- Casi 6 kilos de zanahorias.
- Kilo y medio de plátanos de Canarias.
- 2 Kilos de pepinos.
- Casi 3 kilos de tomates.
- 2 buenos manojos de acelgas (no se el peso)
- 700 gr de caballa
- El sábado compré dos kilos de sardinas grandes a 1.49 el kilo así que casi dos kilos.
- Casi un kilo de nueces.
- Casi dos kilos de pimientos rojos.
- Más de dos kilos de pimientos verdes.
- 2 kilos de guisantes.
- 5 o 6 lechugas hermosas.

Con eso vale de ejemplo, fíjate que montonazo de cosas puedo comprar al precio del pan y bastante más nutritivas y con menos química.
Y encima lo vendeis al precio de los lingotes de oro comparado con el coste del trigo, ahora se comprende estos nervios que teneis os va el negocio en ello, pero que listos :8:

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tiro la piedra y escondo la mano como siempre.
> 
> O búscalo tú que ahora estoy con el móvil como ya me dijiste alguna vez :XX:
> 
> ...



Pero tú te crees que me cuesta mucho mirarlo en google? Si te digo que estoy con el móvil, es que estoy con el móvil, que a ti te hayamos pillado en mentiras no significa que la gente tengamos que ir mintiendo por aqui. Por eso he puesto lo que tienes que poner en google, en mi mensaje. Lo he puesto para tontitos, pero ni eso... :bla: A ver si te crees que me se el tanto por ciento de vitamina K o magnesio que tiene. ::
Cada día, estoy mas convencido que di en la tecla pero bien contigo. Debes estar rabiando cuando te abrí los ojos, que su alimentación le lleva hasta una muerte antes de tiempo. Se lo has pasado ya a tu mujer el estudio o no?

---------- Post added 18-dic-2016 at 19:10 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Vaya usted a llamar paleta a su puta madre, que seguro que lo merece mas que yo. Y si se ha sentido usted aludido por lo de los trolls, pues oiga, usted sabrá el motivo.
> 
> Saludetes.



Pues hombre, lo escribes después de un mensaje mío, ya me dirás.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2016 at 19:12 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Joder Cormac, eso es como el jamón, siempre veteado...
> 
> Por eso el wagyu es tan caro:



Sí, luego lo pensé, que la diferecia entre un jamón cinco jotas y otro baratol es una de esas.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *Pero tú te crees que me cuesta mucho mirarlo en google? Si te digo que estoy con el móvil, es que estoy con el móvil, que a ti te hayamos pillado en mentiras no significa que la gente tengamos que ir mintiendo por aqui. Por eso he puesto lo que tienes que poner en google, en mi mensaje. Lo he puesto para tontitos, pero ni eso... :bla: A ver si te crees que me se el tanto por ciento de vitamina K o magnesio que tiene. ::
> Cada día, estoy mas convencido que di en la tecla pero bien contigo.*



¿Por qué has editado el mensaje y quitaste lo de las sardinas? ¿Te has dado cuenta que habías metido bien la pata poniendo eso eh? Pero que lagartijo estás hecho 

Al que le pillé con mentiras fué a tí cuando me quisiste colocar lo de llamar trollaca a Sada que lo hizo otro compañero del hilo 

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (18 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Por qué has editado el mensaje y quitaste lo de las sardinas? ¿Te has dado cuenta que habías metido bien la pata poniendo eso eh? Pero que lagartijo estás hecho
> 
> Al que le pillé con mentiras fué a tí cuando me quisiste colocarlo lo de llamar trollaca a Sada que lo hizo otro compañero del hilo
> 
> Saludos.



No había leído bien que habías puesto mas alimentos, y si me vieras donde estoy ahora escribiendo desde el móvil lo entenderías.
Pero vamos, a ver, futura muerte prematura,.Tu nivel es que pensé que habías llamado trolecito a Sada? :bla: Me parto. Andas muy nervioso, amigo, relajate.
Ya te dije que pensabas que eras tú. Luego vi que era Karlos, pero en fin, si equivocarme es ser mentiroso. Y ahora di la verdad. Se murió tu conocido, sí o no? Confiesa :XX:


----------



## Pichorrica (18 Dic 2016)

Cada vez entro menos al hilo nada mas que por las peleas de Cormac con el que pille de turno..


----------



## piru (18 Dic 2016)

Ya que ha salido el tema de la carne de buey de kobe, que es paleo total, y para los que se quieran dar un paleohomenaje estas navidades. Aquí pongo la escala de marmoleo, cantidad de grasa infiltrada, con la que clasifica esta carne. A más marmoleo más calidad y más caro ::







A disfrutar:baba:


----------



## Rauxa (18 Dic 2016)

piru dijo:


> Ya que ha salido el tema de la carne de buey de kobe, que es paleo total, y para los que se quieran dar un paleohomenaje estas navidades. Aquí pongo la escala de marmoleo, cantidad de grasa infiltrada, con la que clasifica esta carne. A más marmoleo más calidad y más caro ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te metes uno de esos, con un boniato al horno, y unos cuantos frutos secos y estás mínimo con un ayuno de 24 horas.

Pero otros te dirán que es mejor comer un plato de pasta, un trozo bistec con pan, una fruta y así al cabo de 2 horas vuelven a tener un hambre atroz. Pq eso es lo natural y bueno para el organismo.


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Dic 2016)

Tips para las mejores cenas de navidad

En resumen:

1- Menos grasas
2- Menos grasas
3- Menos grasas
4- Menos grasas
5- Mas verduras


----------



## Monty (18 Dic 2016)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Tips para las mejores cenas de navidad
> 
> En resumen:
> 
> ...



Claro, porque los polvorones y mantecados son dieta mediterránea.


----------



## malibux (18 Dic 2016)

Curioso lo del marmoleo, lo desconocía.


----------



## lewis (18 Dic 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Cada vez entro menos al hilo nada mas que por las peleas de Cormac con el que pille de turno..



Eso es lo que quiere, si te sienta mal ponlo en el ignore.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Dic 2016)

Cualquier persona normal ante una carne como esa a la parrilla no se levanta de la mesa hasta que no le cabe más. Está en los genes, si había ciervo en la hoguera nadie se levantaba.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> *No había leído bien que habías puesto mas alimentos, y si me vieras donde estoy ahora escribiendo desde el móvil lo entenderías.
> Pero vamos, a ver, futura muerte prematura,.Tu nivel es que pensé que habías llamado trolecito a Sada? :bla: Me parto. Andas muy nervioso, amigo, relajate.
> Ya te dije que pensabas que eras tú. Luego vi que era Karlos, pero en fin, si equivocarme es ser mentiroso. Y ahora di la verdad. Se murió tu conocido, sí o no? Confiesa* :XX:



Como veo que ya no tienes ningún tipo de argumentos (si es que alguna vez lo tuviste) salvo zapatitos mentiroso blablablabla y veo que tu neurona ha entrado en un bucle continuo con tus neuras personales, ya dejo de alimentarte.

Al ignore vas y que te aproveche 

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (19 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como veo que ya no tienes ningún tipo de argumentos (si es que alguna vez lo tuviste) salvo zapatitos mentiroso blablablabla y veo que tu neurona ha entrado en un bucle continuo con tus neuras personales, ya dejo de alimentarte.
> 
> Al ignore vas y que te aproveche
> 
> Saludos.



Y yo preocupado...:bla:
Te recuerdo que he puesto estudios, cosa que siempre reclamabas, que casualidad que ahora me mandes al ignore. Aún espero que me los rebatas, entre ellos el del índice glucémico, que se llevaría muchas teorías que hay por aquí.
Puedes pasar sin comer pan? Sí
Puedes pasar sin comer zanahorias? También
Puedes pasar sin comer sardinas? También
Puedes pasar...?
Te recuerdo que he dicho que me hago el pan en mi panificadora de Lidl, así que poco negocio puedo promocionar si tú me acusas falsamente de tener una panadería en plan "its a conspiracy"
Para hacer la harina del pan no hay NINGÚN proceso químico. Ninguno.
Luego que cada uno mire los nutrientes que tiene un pan de calidad. Desde el principio he dicho y defiendo el pan integral, que luego la peña se compre el de 0'35 céntimos del Mercadona de turno, pues allá cada uno. Como si alguien compra chuletas sajonias o carne picada para hamburguesas, en vez de carne de calidad.
También he dicho que lo compro de harina ecológica.
El 80% de los medicamentos que se fabrican van para el ganado, y no medicamentos para que estén mas sanos, sino para que engorden con mas facilidad. Esos químicos acaban en tu organismo.Eso es de primero de biología.
O eso, o compras carne biológica o de pastos. Lo de las vacas y como están medicadas, debe ser ya de traca.


----------



## Mr.Bin (19 Dic 2016)

Aquí hay una cosa muy clara, que algunos se empeñan en rebatir hasta la náusea, y es que si se prescinde de azúcar, harinas refinadas, limitar cereales a los días que uno vaya a entrenar y los procesados, por mucho que os sigáis empeñando en negarlo o contarnos no se qué mierdas, una persona ADELGAZA.

Yo, siempre había tenido una ligera barriguita, a partir de los 22 años hasta los 28 que fue cuando comencé a realizar la llamada dieta paleolítica. La quema de grasa fue desorbitada, algo nunca visto. 

Es algo que se puede extrapolar a otras personas? Mi respuesta es un demoledor SÍ. Si, además, le metes ayunos intermitentes y dentro de estos periodos realizas deporte (desde una caminata intensa a un partido de fútbol) no sólo adelgazarás sino que se te pondrá un cuerpín de modelo.

Venga, buenos días.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Dic 2016)

piru dijo:


> Ya que ha salido el tema de la carne de buey de kobe, que es paleo total, y para los que se quieran dar un paleohomenaje estas navidades. Aquí pongo la escala de marmoleo, cantidad de grasa infiltrada, con la que clasifica esta carne. A más marmoleo más calidad y más caro ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Santo dios qué pinta... el otro día estuve a punto de comprar un filete de esos, de los que crían en Burgos... no lo hice porque no veía los ingredientes :: quiero decir, a la carne le suelen echar porquerías varias de añadidos y aquí no ponía nada. Lo mismo es que no le echan nada pero me extrañó ienso:ienso:
Si es buena me pienso comprar uno para esta nochebuena, para espanto de mi familia :: ::


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (19 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Te metes uno de esos, con un boniato al horno, y unos cuantos frutos secos y estás mínimo con un ayuno de 24 horas.
> 
> Pero otros te dirán que es mejor comer un plato de pasta, un trozo bistec con pan, una fruta y así al cabo de 2 horas vuelven a tener un hambre atroz. Pq eso es lo natural y bueno para el organismo.



Los paleotontos, tras comerse un filete, hacen ayunos de 24 horas. Las personas racionales hacen tres comidas diarias, sanas, equilibradas y sin maguferías.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Dic 2016)

piru dijo:


> Ya que ha salido el tema de la carne de buey de kobe, que es paleo total, y para los que se quieran dar un paleohomenaje estas navidades. Aquí pongo la escala de marmoleo, cantidad de grasa infiltrada, con la que clasifica esta carne. A más marmoleo más calidad y más caro ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene gracia, en uno de los últimos posts del Dr. Fung, comentaba que la grasa intramuscular es consecuencia de todo lo contrario...

Hipótesis: existen dos vías diferentes de formar grasa intramuscular.

1.- En atletas y animales en libertad, se forman depósitos de grasa intramuscular como respuesta a necesidades energéticas de los músculos que no pueden cubrirse adecuadamente por la vía normal

2.- En obesos y animales estabulados *alimentados ex profeso para lograr el marmoleo*, se forman depósitos de grasa intramuscular como consecuencia de un _overflow_ energético en las células.

El tema, en el segundo caso, es que debido a la insulinorresistencia los niveles tanto de glucosa como de ácidos grasos en sangre están elevados. Esa situación es anormal: lo normal es que dichos niveles sigan ciclos opuestos en los que la glucosa está alta y los ácidos grasos bajos tras comer, mientras que la glucosa está baja y los ácidos grasos altos en el estado de ayuno.

La situación anómala en la que tanto la glucosa como los ácidos grasos libres están elevados causa un _overflow_ energético a nivel celular, responsable por un lado de la inflamación y el estrés oxidativo (por exceso de glucosa), y por otro de la esteatosis muscular (por exceso de ácidos grasos).

MORALEJA: aunque el marmoleo de la carne aparece en animales en libertad, lo cierto es que hasta cierto punto puede simularse. Cuidado pues.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2016 at 09:18 ----------




Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> Los paleotontos, tras comerse un filete, hacen ayunos de 24 horas. Las personas racionales hacen tres comidas diarias, sanas, equilibradas y sin maguferías.



Reduccionismo y ataques personales: el sello distintivo de las personas racionales, sin duda.

Por cierto, yo creía que las personas racionales iban ya por cinco comidas diarias, y subiendo...


----------



## sada (19 Dic 2016)

*atención pregunta...* ::::
Que opináis de los dátiles¿ he visto un tuit de Jordi paleo recomendando un pan de higos de mercadona y uno de dátiles ?
Que os parece. El d higos contiene higos,canela y anís y el de dátiles solo...datiles y nueces


----------



## Raullucu (19 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> *atención pregunta...* ::::
> Que opináis de los dátiles¿ he visto un tuit de Jordi paleo recomendando un pan de higos de mercadona y uno de dátiles ?
> Que os parece. El d higos contiene higos,canela y anís y el de dátiles solo...datiles y nueces



El pan de higo con almendras es uno de mis vicios inconfesables. He de decir que con él no siento esa ansia irrefenable de seguir comiendo que sí me ocurre cuando pruebo otros dulces más industriales.


----------



## Cormac (19 Dic 2016)

La mejor época para comprar dátiles son en navidades. 
Traen los de mejor calidad, aunque como todo hay que pagarlo.


----------



## sada (19 Dic 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> El pan de higo con almendras es uno de mis vicios inconfesables. He de decir que con él no siento esa ansia irrefenable de seguir comiendo que sí me ocurre cuando pruebo otros dulces más industriales.



yo he comprado ambos el sábado y madre mía que buenos están. todo el mundo me dice que eso engorda mucho....

Pan Higo Con Almendras De Juan, U 200 G y Pan De Dátil Con Nueces De Juan, U 200 G ambos 2€ cada uno


----------



## lewis (19 Dic 2016)

No paráis de buscar sustitutos. ¿O no os acordáis de la insulina?


----------



## sada (19 Dic 2016)

esta es la Panceta Salada Ibérica que han traído en Mercadona...que alguien preguntaba por baicon/panceta.
Creo que es mucho mejor que oscar mayer y el pozo.
Ingredientes: 
Panceta de cerdo ibérico, sal, antioxidante (E-316) y conservadores (E-252, E-250)
Información Nutricional
Valores medios aproximados por 100 g de producto
Valor Energético	2251,5 kJ/545,5 Kcal
Grasas	53,5g
de las cuales son saturadas	18,9g
Hidratos de Carbono	1,0g
de los cuales son azúcares	0.5g
Proteínas	15,0g
Sal	8,7g
Incarlopsa - Panceta Salada Ibérica


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> *esta es la Panceta Salada Ibérica que han traído en Mercadona...que alguien preguntaba por baicon/panceta.
> Creo que es mucho mejor que oscar mayer y el pozo.
> Ingredientes:
> Panceta de cerdo ibérico, sal, antioxidante (E-316) y conservadores (E-252, E-250)
> ...



Lleva E250 y E252 los dos potencialmente cancerígenos. Yo personalmente no toco algo con esos dos aditivos ni con un palo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ragnar (19 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por cierto, te contesto a que se puede comprar por el precio de una barra de pan (donde vivo que es lo que conozco)
> 
> - Una barra de pan de 240 gr cuesta 0`70 euros del panadero que vende con su furgoneta puerta a puerta y que suele comprar todo el mundo. Para simplificar el kilo cuesta 2`80 euros.
> 
> ...



¿De dónde eres?
¿Dónde compras todo eso a esos precios?
Me parece demasiado barato los que pongo en negrita, otros también algo baratos pero si que es verdad que se puede encontrar a esos precios.

La leche como no seas del norte, me parece muy raro que saques tanta cantidad a ese precio.

El pollo... cómo no sea pollo de esos que hinchan con agua... :cook:

El kilo de caballa esta a 7-10 €

Las nueces a menos de 4 € el kilo no he visto.

Y no defiendo el pan, pero si es muy barato, en Mercadona hay oferta de 3 barras x 1 € y es calidad similar a lo que te puede dar tu panadero.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Dic 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> ¿De dónde eres?
> ¿Dónde compras todo eso a esos precios?
> Me parece demasiado barato los que pongo en negrita, otros también algo baratos pero si que es verdad que se puede encontrar a esos precios.
> 
> ...



¿Inflan la carne de pollo con agua? :8:

Yo compro muslos de pollo congelados a 1,70€ el kilo. Y no es precio de oferta.

Siempre peso medio kilo crudo y al cocinarlos se quedan en 450gr +o-. Así que agua, muy poca.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> *¿De dónde eres?
> ¿Dónde compras todo eso a esos precios?
> Me parece demasiado barato los que pongo en negrita, otros también algo baratos pero si que es verdad que se puede encontrar a esos precios.
> 
> ...



Vivo en una zona de pequeños pueblos. Todo lo que he puesto es precio normal aproximado en el único supermercado de la zona.

En mi casa solemos comprar de otra manera osease directamente al productor, hay cosas que nos salen más baratas y otras más caras. Evidentemente hay cosas que no podemos comprar directamente al productor como pescado, plátanos de Canarias, etc. Para esas cosas hay la opción de ir al único supermercado o mucho mejor lo que suele hacer mi parienta que es recorrer las pequeñas tiendecillas o mercadillos para encontrar lo que necesite a mejor precio.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Dic 2016)

*En el hospital de Alicante...*

Alucinantes los cartelitos del hospital general de Alicante, es decir, hínchate a carbohidratos refinados si no eres diabético... hasta que lo seas que ya se encargarán las farmaceúticas de mantenerte vivo por un módico precio que pagamos entre todos. ¿Podemos ser más idiotas? Calro que sí... todo es posible!


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Alucinantes los cartelitos del hospital general de Alicante, es decir, hínchate a carbohidratos refinados si no eres diabético... hasta que lo seas que ya se encargarán las farmaceúticas de mantenerte vivo por un módico precio que pagamos entre todos. ¿Podemos ser más idiotas? Calro que sí... todo es posible!



Ahora que entre Cormac a decir que esto es una conspiracion


----------



## Cormac (20 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ahora que entre Cormac a decir que esto es una conspiracion



Pues hombre, si bien es cierto que tendrían que especificar con mas detalle, ya que algún alelado lo puede interpretar mal.
Pastas, arroz y patatas, sin problema. Lógicamente habrá que adecuar las cantidades a cada persona individualmente. Eso te lo firmo yo.
Te parecería mejor que pusiera fruta y grasa? Algún otro alelado se comería un bote diario de mantequilla, o como pone frutas se comería dos kilos de higos diarios porque me encantan.
La miel y el azúcar. Ahí lo mismo. A qué azúcar se refiere? Dice al refinado? Se refiere al que llevan las frutas?
Estaría mejor que dijera puede comer grasas a tutiplen? La gente entendería que como ha dicho grasas podría cocinar con aceite de palma y comer grasas trans? :bla:
Pues nada, siga usted buscando la gran conspiración judeo masónica. Por mí como si acampa en el monte en invierno de madrugada para ver si nos visitan los OVNIS.


----------



## sada (20 Dic 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lleva E250 y E252 los dos potencialmente cancerígenos. Yo personalmente no toco algo con esos dos aditivos ni con un palo.
> 
> Saludos.



Que no lo lleva¿ todo lleva conservantes


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Dic 2016)

Aditivos alimentarios conservantes | E-Aditivos - Lista de aditivos perjudiciales o nocivos en los alimentos - Aditivos alimentarios - Aditivos químicos

nitrito sódico y nitrato potásico


----------



## Rauxa (20 Dic 2016)

Sacado del último artículo traducido de Jason Fung:

Por lo tanto, el ayuno realmente NO significa "morir de hambre" ni usar los músculos como combustible. En su lugar, la glucosa escasamente disponible se sustituye por grasas ampliamente disponibles como el combustible preferido. Eso es bueno, porque el cuerpo es capaz de almacenar cantidades prácticamente ilimitadas de grasa, pero sólo una pequeña cantidad de glucosa. La madre naturaleza, una vez más, ha demostrado ser mucho más inteligente que nosotros.
Es análogo a la decisión de cambiar de energía hidroeléctrica a energía solar en el medio del desierto del Sahara. Simplemente inteligente. Si no hay glucosa, vamos a quemar grasa. Eso es realmente una buena noticia, porque si hay algo que realmente queremos hacer es quemar grasa.

Repensando verdades: El ayuno y la lipólisis. Parte IV


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues hombre, si bien es cierto que tendrían que especificar con mas detalle, ya que algún alelado lo puede interpretar mal.
> Pastas, arroz y patatas, sin problema. Lógicamente habrá que adecuar las cantidades a cada persona individualmente. Eso te lo firmo yo.
> Te parecería mejor que pusiera fruta y grasa? Algún otro alelado se comería un bote diario de mantequilla, o como pone frutas se comería dos kilos de higos diarios porque me encantan.



Nadie se comería un bote diario de mantequilla, Cormac.

NADIE

Podrías hacerlo el primer día, a lo mejor incluso el segundo, pero simple y llanamente el tercero no tendrías putas ganas de comer, ni mantequilla, ni nada.

Porque la grasa sacia, y lo hace mucho más y durante mucho más tiempo que los hidratos.

Sobre los dos kilos de higos, otro error que cometerías una sola vez: el segundo día no podrías comer nada salvo que lo hicieras sentado en la taza.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Alucinantes los cartelitos del hospital general de Alicante, es decir, hínchate a carbohidratos refinados si no eres diabético... hasta que lo seas que ya se encargarán las farmaceúticas de mantenerte vivo por un módico precio que pagamos entre todos. ¿Podemos ser más idiotas? Calro que sí... todo es posible!



Pero qué vergüenza.... hijos de fruta....


---------- Post added 21-dic-2016 at 09:25 ----------




sada dijo:


> Que no lo lleva¿ todo lleva conservantes



Hay algunos productos que no. Hay que mirar muy bien. Y si lleva yo no los compro.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> *Que no lo lleva¿ todo lleva conservantes*



Hay cosas que no los llevan es cuestión de buscarlos con paciencia para conocerlos. Y hay cosas que llevan conservantes considerados inofensivos. Es cuestión de aprenderse los números "buenos" y "malos" y en caso de duda consultar antes de comprar.

Los dañinos más utilizados en productos que tú pudieras comprar son el *171 - 250 - 252* (muy utilizados en carne, embutido, jamón y queso) y el *962* (muy utilizado en productos lácteos, zumos, refrescos y productos light "sin azúcar")

Los inofensivos más utilizados son el *172 - 202 - 203 - 235* de estos yo no me preocupo que lo lleven porque no tienen efectos secundarios en esas dosis.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2016 at 10:55 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> *¿Inflan la carne de pollo con agua? :8:
> 
> Yo compro muslos de pollo congelados a 1,70€ el kilo. Y no es precio de oferta.
> 
> Siempre peso medio kilo crudo y al cocinarlos se quedan en 450gr +o-. Así que agua, muy poca.*



Oyen campanadas y no saben de que catedral.

No es que les hinchen con agua, es que les administran anabolizantes veterinarios para que engorden muscularmente y uno de sus efectos secundarios es que aumentan la retención de agua. De ahí que cuando compras carne típica de supermercado y la intentas freir lo único que consigues es cocerla porque al calor la va soltando toda y queda mucho más pequeño.

Los muslos de pollo no encogen tanto porque llevan hueso y el hueso no se ve afectado por la retención, de ahí que solo varíe un 10%. En las partes sin hueso como la pechuga la pérdida de peso suele ser alrededor del 30%

Los anábolicos que más se suelen utilizar para engorde animal son el estradiol, trembolona, boldenona, nandrolona y zeranol. Su uso es legal bajo ciertas normas.

Saludos.


----------



## veraburbu (21 Dic 2016)

Hola:
Hay un gran porcentaje de productos que la gente compra creyendo que es "carne congelada" y en realidad son "preparados de carne". El aspecto es similar y sí, llevan hasta un 20% de agua y otros aditivos. Lo más grave es que ya es muy habitual en alimentos que la gente compra creyendo que es "carne fresca" y en realidad son también "preparados cárnicos". Y se anuncian en la tv como "extratiernos". Y en muchos supermercados ya es difícil encontrar por ejemplo unos filetes de lomo en bandeja. Todos son preparados cárnicos. ¡Y más caros!. Hay que leer etiquetas.
Por otra parte, puedo asegurar que en el engorde del pollo no se usa ningún anabolizonte como los mencionados, prohibidos además en la Unión Europea. Es de las mejores carnes que se puede consumir.


----------



## Chapapote1 (21 Dic 2016)

He reducido mucho los productos de azúcar refinado. Paso un hambre terrible por la noche/madrugada. He perdido 5 kilos, pero siempre me estanco en el mismo peso.

Me cuesta horrores bajar bajar. He mejorado mucho mi alimentación y rara vez paso de 20gr diarios de azúcar (cuando antes pasaba de 100gr diarios). Como verduras en mayor proporción que antes y por las mañanas meto más hidratos limpios.

Como mucho alguna vez para picar como algunos frutos secos. Pero compro poco porque suelen ser caros. Me fastidia todo esto porque mi alimentación se reduce a comer casi siempre lo mismo. En el super el 90% de la cosas que hay o son poco saludables o más caras.

Estoy por probar ya métodos farmacéuticos porque no es normal que "comiendo más sano" no esté como un yogurín a estas alturas. A veces llego a pasar hambre y no sigo bajando de peso. Por lo que no es cosa sólo de alimentos azucarados.

¿Realmente es todo por los productos con azúcar o no es tan malo como nos han dicho?.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Dic 2016)

prueba con cero gramos de azúcar siquiera una semana.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Dic 2016)

veraburbu dijo:


> *Por otra parte, puedo asegurar que en el engorde del pollo no se usa ningún anabolizonte como los mencionados, prohibidos además en la Unión Europea. Es de las mejores carnes que se puede consumir.*



Por supuesto. Y todos los políticos me aseguran que no son corruptos y no se han llevado jamás dinero del Estado. Pero la realidad suele ser muy diferente a la que nos cuentan.

Cualquiera puede investigar y ver que España es de los paises que están a la cabeza en el dopaje de animales para el consumo humano.

Después te cuentan que los anabolizantes no sirven para engordar a los pollos igual que te contaban hace muchos años que no servían para mejorar el rendimiento deportivo ¿Entonces porqué lo tomaban los deportistas y porqué muchos ganaderos se lo dan a sus animales? ¿Porqué les apetece?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2016 at 16:54 ----------




Chapahai dijo:


> *He reducido mucho los productos de azúcar refinado. Paso un hambre terrible por la noche/madrugada. He perdido 5 kilos, pero siempre me estanco en el mismo peso.*



No hay que reducir el azúcar refinado sino eliminarlo. Si sigues enganchado normal que sigas teniendo hambre a todas horas y no mejores.

Saludos.


----------



## Ghazeoso (21 Dic 2016)

*Los efectos psicológicos de los sabores:
*

Dulce equivale a sentimiento de amor o unión.
Picante equivale a odio, para soltar las cosas malas que te han hecho
Salado equivale a envidia, para apreciar a otras personas.
Amargo es tristeza, para engrandecer el sentimiento de existencia y creatividad.
Ácido es ira, pasión contra las injusticias.
El miedo se toma de los alimentos en descomposición, así que no sé si incluir a las chacinas o solo lo rancio y marrón. 

*Combinad el nutriente con el sabor, es lo mejor para cuidarse. *


----------



## Gumersindo (21 Dic 2016)

Ghazeoso dijo:


> *Los efectos psicológicos de los sabores:
> *
> 
> Dulce equivale a sentimiento de amor o unión.
> ...



Joer, que bonito es ir por el mundo soltando la primera idiotez que se te ocurra en el contexto menos adecuado y luego dar al enter con toda satisfacción sin que te importe una higa lo que opinen los demás.

De verdad que a veces me gustaría ser así.

Bueno, no.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Dic 2016)

Chapahai dijo:


> He reducido mucho los productos de azúcar refinado. Paso un hambre terrible por la noche/madrugada. He perdido 5 kilos, pero siempre me estanco en el mismo peso.
> 
> Me cuesta horrores bajar bajar. He mejorado mucho mi alimentación y rara vez paso de 20gr diarios de azúcar (cuando antes pasaba de 100gr diarios). Como verduras en mayor proporción que antes y por las mañanas meto más hidratos limpios.
> 
> ...



'Paso un hambre terrible por la noche/madrugada.'
'...rara vez paso de 20gr de azucar'

Creo que esta bastante claro el problema. Te has creido el ultimo cuento de la OMS que ha bajado de 50 a 25 gr la cantidad recomendada.

Esos 20 gr son mas que suficientes para que el pico de insulina te de un hambre atroz (mono). Es como decir 'me hacia cuatro rayas al dia y solo uno no pasa nada, pero tengo un mono por las noches que me meteria un mono loco por la nariz'.

No hay ninguna cantidas de azucar minima saludable, si la tomas el cuerpo te pedira siempre mas.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2016 at 22:17 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Pues hombre, si bien es cierto que tendrían que especificar con mas detalle, ya que algún alelado lo puede interpretar mal.
> Pastas, arroz y patatas, sin problema. Lógicamente habrá que adecuar las cantidades a cada persona individualmente. Eso te lo firmo yo.
> Te parecería mejor que pusiera fruta y grasa? Algún otro alelado se comería un bote diario de mantequilla, o como pone frutas se comería dos kilos de higos diarios porque me encantan.
> La miel y el azúcar. Ahí lo mismo. A qué azúcar se refiere? Dice al refinado? Se refiere al que llevan las frutas?
> ...



Lo grave del tema es que dicen que se puede tomar sin limites.

Pasta, ni con un palo es harina refinada, lo de sin limites como que no.

Arroz y patatas, si lo quemas pueden ser parte de tu dieta, pero lo de sin limites tambien es una temeridad.

Un cartel de coma verdura sin limites si seria acertado.


----------



## sada (22 Dic 2016)

Chapahai dijo:


> He reducido mucho los productos de azúcar refinado. Paso un hambre terrible por la noche/madrugada. He perdido 5 kilos, pero siempre me estanco en el mismo peso.
> 
> Me cuesta horrores bajar bajar. He mejorado mucho mi alimentación y rara vez paso de 20gr diarios de azúcar (cuando antes pasaba de 100gr diarios). Como verduras en mayor proporción que antes y por las mañanas meto más hidratos limpios.
> 
> ...



es cierto, la mayoría de lo que venden en el súper es mierda.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Dic 2016)

Comer solo verduras y frutas es un coñazo.
Eso si es verdad.

Estoy hablando de gente con vidas normales, no flipados de la dieta o gente que viva de eso.


----------



## lewis (22 Dic 2016)

Cómo entendéis este párrafo del Dr. Fung sobre el ayuno y la lipolisis Parte IV.

_La sorprendente respuesta es que el ayuno es muy saludable. Hay un gran número de beneficios increíbles del ayuno. Entrenar más duro, construir músculo, quemar grasa. ¡Todo legal y totalmente gratis!_

Lo de quemar grasa OK.
Lo de construir músculo OK.
Pero lo entrenar más duro se refiere a entrenar más duro cuando estás ayunando o que la consecuencia de ayunar de vez en cuando hace que entrenes más fuerte.


----------



## Chapapote1 (22 Dic 2016)

Lo del hambre pienso que es porque me salto comidas. Trabajo a turnos y muchas veces trasnocho. Si llego de currar a casa a las 10, ceno y me acuesto a las 4:00 ya tengo un hambre atroz otra vez porque ahora intento bajar peso(comidas ligeras). Cosa que no me pasa durante el día o si me acuesto antes.

Normalmente o me salto el desayuno o la merienda. Por lo que no engullo las calorias necesarias y pienso que es por eso. O simplemente por espaciar demasiado las comidas.

Antes me pasaba comiendo de todo y ahora me pasa cuando reduzco las calorias diarias. Vale que el azúcar es malo, pero meter ahí todos los males.........

Sobre no comer nada de azúcar es imposible. Un yogurt desnatado ya lleva 6gr de azúcar y la leche desnatada incluso algo más. ¿cuando desayune qué tomo, avena con agua?. ¿Sólo fruta de postre?. la fruta se pone mala enseguida y no puedo estar cada 2x3 yendo al super.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Dic 2016)

Chapahai dijo:


> Lo del hambre pienso que es porque me salto comidas. Trabajo a turnos y muchas veces trasnocho. Si llego de currar a casa a las 10, ceno y me acuesto a las 4:00 ya tengo un hambre atroz otra vez porque ahora intento bajar peso(comidas ligeras). Cosa que no me pasa durante el día o si me acuesto antes.
> 
> Normalmente o me salto el desayuno o la merienda. Por lo que no engullo las calorias necesarias y pienso que es por eso. O simplemente por espaciar demasiado las comidas.
> 
> ...



Frutos secos y té con miel, cacao puro y un pellizco de canela.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 Dic 2016)

daros una lectura estudiosa de lo que son hidratos de carbono, azúcar, glucosa, sacarosa....analfabetos!

En el súper suele haber la mierda que compras tú (y otras cosas tambien). 

Un yogur desnatado no lleva azúcar, tontolculo!. Uno sin desnatar tampoco (a no ser que se lo añadan adrede o lo hagas tu). 

Aporte calórico sabeis de que va?. 

Joder...en mi vida he leido un hilo tan demencial 

El beneficio mayor del ayuno se encuentra pasado el primer mes...bobos!


----------



## Chapapote1 (22 Dic 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> daros una lectura estudiosa de lo que son hidratos de carbono, azúcar, glucosa, sacarosa....analfabetos!
> 
> En el súper suele haber la mierda que compras tú (y otras cosas tambien).
> 
> ...



Me da que el tonto del culo y analfabeto eres tú, porque ni sabes leer las etiquetas:













¡Cóño!. ¡los gramos de azúcar que marca ahí son falsos o qué!. Los normales llevan mínimo el doble. Todos esos de chocalate, postres.... llevan incluso 20gr de azúcar.

Los desnatados tienen más delito. Llevan azúcar y no saben a nada. Eso es lo peor. Desnatado es que le quitan la nata, es decir la grasa. No que no contengan nada de hidratos.

Me voy de forocoches y me encuentro a gente de la misma calaña.::


----------



## zapatitos (22 Dic 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> *daros una lectura estudiosa de lo que son hidratos de carbono, azúcar, glucosa, sacarosa....analfabetos!
> 
> En el súper suele haber la mierda que compras tú (y otras cosas tambien).
> 
> ...



Un yogur natural desnatado contiene alrededor de 5 gramos de azúcares no añadidos procedentes de la leche. La leche contiene alrededor de 50 gramos de azúcares no añadidos, pero aunque no sean añadidos unos y otros no dejan de ser azúcares.

Que vayas dando lecciones y no sepas algo tan básico.

Aporte Calórico es esa teoría que sobre el papel queda muy bonita pero que en la práctica no sirve para nada porque a día de hoy es imposible de calcular todas las variantes que existen en el gasto energético.

Si tú eres capaz de calcular todas las variantes que afectan a nuestro aporte calórico dímelo como se hace que ya te adelanto que estoy muy interesado. Aunque probablemente no sepas ni cuales son las variantes que afectan a ese aporte y que por tanto a dìa de hoy hacen inútil intentar calcular tu aporte calórico.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2016 at 19:25 ----------




Chapahai dijo:


> *Lo del hambre pienso que es porque me salto comidas. Trabajo a turnos y muchas veces trasnocho. Si llego de currar a casa a las 10, ceno y me acuesto a las 4:00 ya tengo un hambre atroz otra vez porque ahora intento bajar peso(comidas ligeras). Cosa que no me pasa durante el día o si me acuesto antes.
> 
> Normalmente o me salto el desayuno o la merienda. Por lo que no engullo las calorias necesarias y pienso que es por eso. O simplemente por espaciar demasiado las comidas.
> 
> ...



Perder peso pasando hambre no es buena opción, te condena a estar siempre a dieta y cuando vuelvas a comer "normal" efecto rebote, volverás al mismo sitio o incluso algún kilo de grasa más.

La mejor opción es comer lo que necesites de alimentos no procesados o lo menos procesado posible y que sean nutritivos. Controlar los carbohidratos y mejor dejarlos para antes y después del ejercicio. Carbohidratos del arroz, patatas, avena. Si tomas leche y yogures que sea también solo cuando hagas ejercicio.

Sobre el desayuno, te tienes que quitar la costumbre social de desayunar algo mojado con leche. Verduras, champiñones, etc con carne y/o huevos y aceite de oliva. Con eso aguantas lo que te echen.

Unos antes y otros después (según el grado de castigo que tengan en el metabolismo por los años de excesos) con eso cualquier persona llega a tener un nivel de grasa aceptable sin problemas ( normalmente alrededor de 17-23% dependiendo de su genética)

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Dic 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Cómo entendéis este párrafo del Dr. Fung sobre el ayuno y la lipolisis Parte IV.
> 
> _La sorprendente respuesta es que el ayuno es muy saludable. Hay un gran número de beneficios increíbles del ayuno. Entrenar más duro, construir músculo, quemar grasa. ¡Todo legal y totalmente gratis!_
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hace referencia al hecho de que uno puede entrenar mejor sin nada en el estómago.

Yo tengo ahora 40 años y siempre había entrenando habiendo comido antes. Hasta los 30 años. Si entrenaba por la mañana siempre desayunaba antes un poco de leche o zumo, alguna fruta o cereales. 
Ya hace 10 años que entreno siempre en ayunas y es donde he visto mejores resultados. Para mi no es lo mismo salir a correr y entrenar en ayunas que habiendo comido antes (ni que sea 2-3 horas antes). En ayunas, me siento más ligero, más liviano y me pongo a mi ritmo de forma mucho más eficaz y eficiente.
Imagino que aquí tira de teoría evolutiva: siempre nos hemos movido sin nada en el estómago. La idea es moverse para ir a cazar o buscar comida. 
Me muevo, cazo, como y descanso. Ahora lo estamos haciendo al revés.

El organismi funciona mejor sin nada en el estómago. Se mueve mejor, piensa mejor, sin que ello signifique no tener energía o fuerza. Obviamente todo tiene un límite: no hablo de ayunos de 24-48 horas ni tampoco esfuerzos de 2 horas a máxima intensidad.


----------



## elmastonto (22 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> 'Paso un hambre terrible por la noche/madrugada.'
> '...rara vez paso de 20gr de azucar'
> 
> Creo que esta bastante claro el problema. Te has creido el ultimo cuento de la OMS que ha bajado de 50 a 25 gr la cantidad recomendada.
> ...





Pero qué demonio vas prodigando a la gente el mantra de que el "azúcar es malo" precisamente TÚ que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, de nutrición y probablemente no hayas cogido un libro en tu vida. Ahora leéis 4 blogs y otras religiones de dietas, 4 cosas de insulina y "pico de glucemia" y crees que sabes algo, en serio??

Toca los huevos que como casi siempre, los que más hablan son los que menos idea tienen de nada; esto es lo mismo que los otros mantras que se crearon en su día de "la grasa saturada es mala", "el sal -sal marina de toda la vida- es mala"... etc, etc. Ahora le ha llegado el turno al azúcar y dentro de poco sabe dios a qué. POR LOS MISMOS GURUSES Y CATETOS DE SIEMPRE, que a base de repetir algo 1000000 veces luego la gente lo asume como dogma.


El azúcar es probablemente la forma de energía MÁS LIMPIA que existe, de toda la vida nos hemos hinchado de pequeños en los 90 a azucares y menos mierda procesada y no ha habido problema ninguno. El azúcar esta en nuestro adn, ácido desoxir*RIBO*nucleico.. sabes lo que significa RIBO? míralo cateto, coge un puto libro.

Por qué creéis que los bebés ya cuando nacen y son puro instinto, tienen afinidad por al dulce? será que es tonta la naturaleza y les hace decantarse por algo que es malo?? jajaja catetos anti-azúcar anti-gluten y demás paletodieters vosotros sí que sabéis xDDD

Y otro antes aún diciendo que un vaso de zumo es un "chute" como si fuera una droga... pero si eso qué son? 30gr de hidratos?? Una cosa es comer ÚNICAMENTE a base de azúcar refinado es malo a la larga, pero no por el azúcar en sí sea malo, sino porque indirectamente DESPLAZA fuentes completas de vitaminas/minerales como es la fruta y termina generando deficiencias.

PERO NO PORQUE EL AZUCAR SEA MALO, ZOTES!! por mucho que os lo repitan 4 bloggers y gurus y ahora todo el mundo está que trina con el azúcar o el gluten. Que no os enteráis, no sabéis ni por dónde os vienen los tiros, el problema es toda la mierda envasada y los aditivos en la mierda que compráis en los super... sí como toda esa mierda "sin azúcar" encima de todo le quitan el azúcar que es lo más sano de todo lo que pone en las etiquetas jajaja


A ver catetos no quiero irme din dejaros una pequeña lección para que al menos sepáis un poco, sólo un poco de lo que habláis. Azúcar = pico de insulina? el pico será en función a la cantidad, es decir la carga glucémica, no?? y resulta que en comparación con un almidón básico, a igualdad de hc, la cantidad de insulina requerida ES LA MITAD!! que resulta que la fructosa sirve para reponer el glucógeno hepático y NO NECESITA INSULINA para metabolizarla... SO CATETOS!!!!!

Qué creéis que sólo reponéis ATP/glucógeno muscular cuando coméis para reponer energía? pues con una parte de fructosa precisamente, que está en el azúcar (fruta, miel, sirope...), reponéis el glucógeno hepático SIN NECESIDAD DE ESTIMULAR MÁS AL PÁCREAS.


Ahora contraatacarán los CATETOS con que si el hígado graso, o a saber... claro, si te hinchas a tomar fructosa POR ENCIMA DE TUS NECESIDADES, o comes azúcares por encima de tus necesidades energéticas, o sois pre-diabéticos o tenéis el hígado el pobre ya medio tocado que seguro que muchos lo tenéis CATETOS viendo vuestro backstage en nutrición, entonces sí es posible que a la larga hinchándoos a azúcar podáis desarrollar NAFLD.

PERO CONSTE, que en ese caso no es culpa del azúcar, sino de un pobre estado de salud, bien RI o problemas hepáticos adquiridos.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Dic 2016)

Hola MasTonto,
Lo de "come de todo pero poco", ya lo resolvimos en la página 6 o 7 de este hilo.

Llevamos más de 750 páginas y entre todos hemos expuesto centenares de estudios de científicos, médicos, endocrinos, dietistas... 

Si todo fuera tan fácil como expones tu, no habría obesos ni diabéticos y resulta que los hemos quintuplicado.

Pero gracias por haber venido.


EDITO: coño! ha sido vomitar el post y salir como un resorte Sugus a darte un thanks.

Más trolles no, please.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hola MasTonto,
> Lo de "come de todo pero poco", ya lo resolvimos en la página 6 o 7 de este hilo.
> 
> Llevamos más de 750 páginas y entre todos hemos expuesto centenares de estudios de científicos, médicos, endocrinos, dietistas...
> ...




qué tal ese sesgo rauxita?


----------



## Rauxa (22 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué tal ese sesgo rauxita?



Has llegado a poner un par de veces el mismo artículo donde se veía los % de los diferentes alimentos a lo largo de los últimos 100 años (Creo recordar).
Y ahí quedó patente que el nivel de consumo de carne y pescado no había aumentado.

Ahora sacas otra gráfica que dice otra cosa. 

Que para ti el culpable es la proteina animal, pues adelante. Abre un hilo sobre el tema y debatimos. Aquí hablamos sobre como el hecho de quitar harinas y azúcares, adelgaza.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2016)

deja de mentir anda, o pregunta a tus padres y abuelos si comían carne, leche y huevos todos los días en las tres comidas.

En fin. Veo que el sesgo bien.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 Dic 2016)

seguís confundiendo AZÚCAR con HIDRATOS DE CARBONO. 

Daros una vuelta y leed, hombre! 

Ahí en español:

Azúcar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

O sea, el azúcar REFINADO, el de absorción rápida es unica y exclusivamente la SACAROSA. 

Por extensión a los Hidratos de Carbono les llaman también "azúcares", y a alguien puede que le interese esta confusión. 

AZUCAR = SACAROSA
"AZUCARES" = Hidratos de Carbono

Azúcar refinado = absorción rápida = sacarosa


----------



## lewis (22 Dic 2016)

Joder, cómo los aleccionan según van cayendo a la lona van reponiendo multis. 
¡ Como ataca la veganomanía !


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2016)

que no, que este hilo se ha afirmado que es malo tomar más de x piezas de fruta. Y cualquier cereal, o demasiados hidratos, que lo que hay que comer la cantidad que quieras es grasa, sobre todo saturada y de origen animal.

Que el estado ideal es la cetosis perpetua. 

Es un hilo hidratófobo ::

Y si bien no es saludable comer demasiada azúcar refinada, la realidad es que el azúcar refinado no es nociva perse, sólo su exceso (de hecho a miel, a efectos nutricionales es también un azúcar refinado y están los ignorantes de las tablas nutricionales, defendiéndola, pero un poquito, no vayamos a salir del estado de cetosis).


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Dic 2016)

elmastonto dijo:


> Pero qué demonio vas prodigando a la gente el mantra de que el "azúcar es malo" precisamente TÚ que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, de nutrición y probablemente no hayas cogido un libro en tu vida. Ahora leéis 4 blogs y otras religiones de dietas, 4 cosas de insulina y "pico de glucemia" y crees que sabes algo, en serio??
> 
> Toca los huevos que como casi siempre, los que más hablan son los que menos idea tienen de nada; esto es lo mismo que los otros mantras que se crearon en su día de "la grasa saturada es mala", "el sal -sal marina de toda la vida- es mala"... etc, etc. Ahora le ha llegado el turno al azúcar y dentro de poco sabe dios a qué. POR LOS MISMOS GURUSES Y CATETOS DE SIEMPRE, que a base de repetir algo 1000000 veces luego la gente lo asume como dogma.
> 
> ...




Voy a suponer que no eres un troll y te voy a contestar con educacion:

- Para empezar he leido mas que la mayoria en diez vidas, tengo la maxima titulacion que se puede adquirir en España en una carrera de ciencias, pero ... aqui el argumento de la autoridad no vale para nada. Leyendo como escribes mejor deja el tema de los estudios aparte.

- Lo importante es llegar a entender un tema y ponerlo en practica. Nada como el viejo metodo cientifico de ensayo error y disponer de la mayor informacion posible.

- Como ya han dicho los que aqui escribimos llegamos despues de informarnos mucho y comprobamos la informacion en nuestro propio cuerpo. Dejamos de ingerir azucar, harinas y procesados. En mi caso note las siguientes mejoras:
* Perdida de 15 kilos de forma constante y sin esfuerzo.
* Control del hambre ansiosa. La sensacion continuada de hambre vuelve si tomas de nuevo azucar.
* Mejora en el estado fisico, energia y tono muscular.
* Mejora la alergia y dolores musculares.
* Mejora calidad del pelo, dientes y uñas.

Algo me dejare en el tintero, pero esa es mi experiencia.
Tres años sin tomar refinados y sin efecto rebote.

No habia leido tal compendio de despropositos hace tiempo en el hilo, todos juntos.


----------



## piru (22 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo creo que hace referencia al hecho de que uno puede entrenar mejor sin nada en el estómago.
> 
> Yo tengo ahora 40 años y siempre había entrenando habiendo comido antes. Hasta los 30 años. Si entrenaba por la mañana siempre desayunaba antes un poco de leche o zumo, alguna fruta o cereales.
> Ya hace 10 años que entreno siempre en ayunas y es donde he visto mejores resultados. Para mi no es lo mismo salir a correr y entrenar en ayunas que habiendo comido antes (ni que sea 2-3 horas antes). En ayunas, me siento más ligero, más liviano y me pongo a mi ritmo de forma mucho más eficaz y eficiente.
> ...




La parienta y yo estábamos acojonaditos la primera vez que salimos a correr en ayunas. Tanto que hicimos nuestra media hora de running en modo hámster alrededor de la manzana de casa, por si nos daba la pájara estar cerca de las provisiones salvadoras, los vecinos nos miraban con recochineo, pero oye, corrimos mejor que nunca. Simplifica mucho la práctica deportiva, te levantas, te quitas las legañas, te vistes de ironman y a correr, a la vuelta desayunas/almuerzas como los campeones. Antes era un rollo andar pendiente del reloj y que pasase el tiempo suficiente.

Una de tantas sorpresas agradables que tiene la paleodieta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que no, que este hilo se ha afirmado que es malo tomar más de x piezas de fruta. Y cualquier cereal, o demasiados hidratos, que lo que hay que comer la cantidad que quieras es grasa, sobre todo saturada y de origen animal.
> 
> Que el estado ideal es la cetosis perpetua.
> 
> ...



Sugus como no te enteras despues de 750 pag hay que repetirtelo. 

Solo decimos que el que tenga un soprepeso notable, ya tiene una resitencia a la insulina asociada, y durante un tiempo mientras adelgaza SOLO MIENTRAS ADELGAZA, mejor no abusar de la fruta.

La verdura al no tener fructosa tiene los mismos nutrientes sin tanta fructosa. Cuando ya hayas adelgazado comete la fruta que te salga de los cojones, nadie duda de quebla fruta es saludable.

Eso si nunca bases tu dieta en la fruta, necesitamos carne, pescado y otros alimentos, no somos chimpances.

Gracias por participar.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sugus como no te enteras despues de 750 pag hay que repetirtelo.
> 
> Solo decimos que el que tenga un soprepeso notable, ya tiene una resitencia a la insulina asociada, y durante un tiempo mientras adelgaza SOLO MIENTRAS ADELGAZA, mejor no abusar de la fruta.
> 
> ...



o sea que sólo se puede adelgazar si no se comen hidratos, del tipo que sea, mientras se adelgaza, o si se crea un déficit.

En fin, es una idea como otra cualquiera, pero es falsa, al menos en las decenas de miles (y millones) de personas que han adelgazado comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos, pero baja en grasas. 

Esto incluye dietas donde todos los carbohidratos vienen de la fruta (yo la seguí durante dos años y me curé de problemas grave de salud por ello, eso sí, con muchas verduras).

No niego que lo que dices le haya dado resultado a algunas personas, pero la generalización es empíricamente falso.

He puesto muchos ejemplos.


----------



## piru (22 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> "o (de hecho a miel, a efectos nutricionales es también un azúcar refinado y están los ignorantes de las tablas nutricionales, defendiéndola, pero un poquito, no vayamos a salir del estado de cetosis)."
> 
> Sugus como no te enteras despues de 750 pag hay que repetirtelo.
> 
> ...




Manda cojones, tengo al sugus en el ignore y le voy a tener que dar la razón en el tema de la MIEL-DA por culpa de los meleros que lo quoteais.

Índice Glucémico:

Miel: 87
Pan blanco: 69
Azúcar(sacarosa): 59

Fuente: Fundación para la Diabetes

El Ã*ndice glucÃ©mico de los alimentos


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2016)

otra vez mostrando la ignorancia de las tablas nutricionales estos paleos, da igual el índice glucémico, el "problema" es que la miel es 99.9% de sus calorías pura azúcar simple. 

Y aún así esas tribus del paleolítico que tanto admiráis no tenían problema alguno en atiborrarse de miel cuando la encontraban.

Pero claro, quien va a vivir solamente de miel.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> o sea que sólo se puede adelgazar si no se comen hidratos, del tipo que sea, mientras se adelgaza, o si se crea un déficit.
> 
> En fin, es una idea como otra cualquiera, pero es falsa, al menos en las decenas de miles (y millones) de personas que han adelgazado comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos, pero baja en grasas.
> 
> ...



No te enteras o no te quieres enterar.

Los obesos o personas con grandes sobrepesos en su inmensa mayoria, por no decirte todos, tienen algun grado de resistencia a la insulina. Es de logica que si retiran los refinados, durante un tiempo, SOLO DURANTE UN TIEMPO, dejen descansar el pancreas y ayudaran a perder peso SIN PASAR HAMBRE.

SE TRATA DE RECUPERAR LA FUNCION ANORMAL QUE HA PROVOCADO LOS REFINADOS.

La fruta no tiene la culpa de haber llegado a ese estado, pero una vez que estas en un grado avanzado de obesidad, moderar la fruta ayuda a perder peso a buen ritmo. NADIE HA DICHO QUE COMIENDO FRUTA NO ADELGACEN, pero ayudara no abusar durante un tiempo.

Los mismos nutrientes los obtienes durante ese tiempo de la verdura. Si tomas mucha fruta al principio adelgazaras mas despacio, y si tu resistencia a la insulina es elevada, esa fruta de mas hara el proceso mucho mas lento y complicado.

Tu ejemplo no vale para nada porque ni tu sabes si tenias algun grado de resistencia a la insulina, ni tampoco has comentado si partias de algun grado de obesidad.

Esto ultimo lo podias aclarar ya que el hilo va de gordos.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2016)

yo tenía infrapeso y problemas renales y hepáticos.

He puesto ejemplos de personas que han dejado de ser obesas con la dieta Macdougall, que es 80% de carbohidratos (patatas, arroz, legumbres, cereales diversos, etc) y un 10% de las calorías procedentes de grasas. Normocalórica (la mayoría simplemente comen hasta saciarse, pero asegurándose del porcentaje de grasas).

Vegana o con una cantidad ínfima de productos de origen animal.

Decenas de esos casos hay.

Tampoco es que recomiende especialmente el pan blanco, pero es lo que hay.

Así que esa teoría de la resistencia a la insulina es falsa.

Hay personas adelgazando con todo tipo de dietas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Dic 2016)

piru dijo:


> Manda cojones, tengo al sugus en el ignore y le voy a tener que dar la razón en el tema de la MIEL-DA por culpa de los meleros que lo quoteais.
> 
> Índice Glucémico:
> 
> ...



Lo de arriba no lo he escrito yo pero vamos a zanjar de una puñetera vez el tema de la miel.

Ya se han colgado estudios que demuestran que la miel tiene muchos elementos beneficiosos ademas de la fructosa, y limitan el efecto de la misma.

Dicho esto aqui no conozco a nadie que se tome la miel a cucharadas. Yo como mucho una cucharadita que puede tener 5 gramos al dia y acompañando al cacao. La mayor parte de las veces me tomo el cacao o el cafe sin nada, o con un poco de canela.

El problema como en todo es la cantidad. A ver si os enterais todos que el problema es la cantidad cuando partes de OBESIDAD.

En ese caso y SOLO EN ESE CASO, comerse medio kilo de naranjas y otro medio de platanos, no es buena idea, como tampoco lo seria meterse 100 gramos de miel a cucharadas, hasta que tu cuerpo haya perdido el peso que le sobra.

La miel nunca se ha consumido a tazas y merece la pena incluirla en la dieta en pequeñas cantidades.


----------



## Jorkomboi (22 Dic 2016)

La verdad, no me explico por que continuáis contestando a los trolls. No les vais a hacer cambiar de idea, están aquí para lo que están.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo tenía infrapeso y problemas renales y hepáticos.
> 
> He puesto ejemplos de personas que han dejado de ser obesas con la dieta Macdougall, que es 80% de carbohidratos (patatas, arroz, legumbres, cereales diversos, etc) y un 10% de las calorías procedentes de grasas. Normocalórica (la mayoría simplemente comen hasta saciarse, pero asegurándose del porcentaje de grasas).
> 
> ...



Joder pues abre un hilo de personas con infrapeso y el higado rebentao, que este es sobre el problema de la obesidad provocada por los refinados.

Todas esas dietas que mencionas tienen en comun lo mismo, ausencia total de refinados. Estas en el mismo bando pero muy ciego para verlo.

Lo de la propaganda vegana como añadido ya provoca mucho asco.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de arriba no lo he escrito yo pero vamos a zanjar de una puñetera vez el tema de la miel.
> 
> Ya se han colgado estudios que demuestran que la miel tiene muchos elementos beneficiosos ademas de la fructosa, y limitan el efecto de la misma.
> 
> ...



pues lo mismo con el azúcar, coño, lo mismo. Mira las tablas nutricionales de una puta vez, que la diferencia entre nada y lo que tiene la miel de micronutrientes tiende a cero y no afecta para nada a la cantidad de azúcares simples que se están comiendo.

En lo de la fruta, te vuelvo a repetir, estás equivocado.

Conozco decenas de personas que han resuelto su obesidad con una dieta 80/10/10 comiendo kilos de frutas.

Es que ni tienen un índice glucémico alto. No dais una.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2016 at 00:51 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Joder pues abre un hilo de personas con infrapeso y el higado rebentao, que este es sobre el problema de la obesidad provocada por los refinados.
> 
> *Todas esas dietas que mencionas tienen en comun lo mismo, ausencia total de refinados*. Estas en el mismo bando pero muy ciego para verlo.
> 
> Lo de la propaganda vegana como añadido ya provoca mucho asco.



ok, entonces ya vas a dejar de dar la murga con lo de que no se puede adelgazar, se tenga obesidad o sobrepeso, comiendo porrón de carbohidratos?


----------



## Chapapote1 (23 Dic 2016)

Este tema se ha ido de madre. Yo tenía entendido que hidratos buenos son los de absorción lenta. Legumbres, arroz, pan etc..... El azucar blanco es el de acción rápida y el que más problemas da por almacenarse rápidamente si no se quema y el más adictivo para nuestro cuerpo. El cerebro necesita siempre glucosa para funcionar, no así el resto del cuerpo.

Recuerdo hace años que si me tomaba varios redbulls en una noche al cabo de un tiempo me dejaba de golpe muy relajado. La insulina cuando ataca bien te deja como después de una gran comilona. No es agradable que te pase eso por ahí porque te destroza el resto de la noche. No te recuperas hasta horas después.

Sobre el azúcar y adicicón sí lo he vivido. Era una persona que iba a comer con lo fácil. Bebidas azucaradas, cola-cao, bollería, zumos.... Cuando reducí su ingesta drásticamente estuve 2 semanas hecho polvo. Me alimentaba correctamente pero el cuerpo me daba ansia por lo dulce. Aparte me encontraba un poco depresivo y a medio gas. Esto se me pasó pasadas 2 semanas más o menos. 

Veo muchos extremos en un lado u otro. Pienso que realmente el equilibrio está en la moderación. No pasa nada porque un día te tomes un refresco. Como tampoco pasa nada si de vez en cuando consumes alimentos con grasa.

El problema es que muchas cosas que hay en el super (y más si eres pobre como yo), no ayuda a encontrar alimentos saludables, con larga duración y baratos.

Alguno me vendrá ahora que sólo coma fruta, verduras y viva como un monje. No siempre es posible por calidad de la verdura, duración sin pudrirse o por falta de tiempo.

Pienso que algunos estáis rozando la ortoréxia y no me lo tomaría a broma.


----------



## Cormac (23 Dic 2016)

Una pregunta para Rauxa, que seguramente sabrá mas de carne que nadie.
Suelo comprar lo máximo posible ecológico, leche, cacao, vinagres, especias, pastas, aguacates etc..., y ultimamente he descubierto el salmón salvaje a un precio accesible para mi presupuesto. 
Pero cuando llego a la carne y veo los precios ya me hecho para atrás y acabo comprando carne normal, buscando siempre que no tengan los típicos E-XXX.
Sin embargo hay unas hamburguesas de ternera ecológica de la marca Roía que salen las dos a tres euros y pico, precio que me parece bien.
Ya sé que pusiste un enlace como ejemplo, de donde comprar carne, pero requiere estar en casa localizado cuando te la traigan, almacenarla en mi congelador que suele estar lleno, etc...
Cómo ves esa carne de hamburguesa ecológica en comparación a un filete de ternera NO ecológico?
Por una parte al ser hamburguesa pondrán las peores partes de la carne, pero por otra parte se le supone mas sana.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2016 at 00:44 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nadie se comería un bote diario de mantequilla, Cormac.
> 
> NADIE
> 
> ...



A palo seco seguro que no. Pero mezclalo derretido con un plato de brócoli y perfectamente se los come uno. O usalo para freír unos huevos y podría caer el bote de mantequilla, sin darse uno cuenta.


----------



## Monty (23 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> A palo seco seguro que no. Pero mezclalo derretido con un plato de brócoli y perfectamente se los come uno. O usalo para freír unos huevos y podría caer el bote de mantequilla, sin darse uno cuenta.



¿Un bote entero de mantequilla?

Ni de coña se gasta haciendo lo que dices.

Y, si lo haces, al día siguiente aborreces la mantequilla.

Cómete una barra de pan.

Al día siquiente, te comes otra.


----------



## Cormac (23 Dic 2016)

Monty dijo:


> ¿Un bote entero de mantequilla?
> 
> Ni de coña se gasta haciendo lo que dices.
> 
> ...



Y? ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues lo mismo con el azúcar, coño, lo mismo. Mira las tablas nutricionales de una puta vez, que la diferencia entre nada y lo que tiene la miel de micronutrientes tiende a cero y no afecta para nada a la cantidad de azúcares simples que se están comiendo.
> 
> En lo de la fruta, te vuelvo a repetir, estás equivocado.
> 
> ...



No lees o no entiendes o generalizas. El problema con muchos obesos es que si en el momento que dejas los refinados te hinchas a patatas y arroz y mucha fruta, como tengas avanzada resistencia a la insulina te va a costar el doble quitarte los kilos. Ojo, que no he dicho que no se pueda adelgazar, pero en muchos casos les va a costar una barbaridad.

Hay testimonios de foreros aqui que directamente se han tenido que ir por el camino de la cetogenica. Luego ya podemos discutir si es saludable o no, yo pienso que a largo plazo es mejor meter hidratos buenos en la dieta.

Esta claro que desde tu ortodoxia vegana solo encaja lo que tu religion te da en acto de fe, pero la realidad para perder peso es otra.

Lo que no te voy a discutir es el efecto de quitar todo producto animal de la dieta (que es lo que tu propones) que evidentemente te deja hecho polvo y tambien adelgaza pero por carencias nutricionales.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Una pregunta para Rauxa, que seguramente sabrá mas de carne que nadie.
> Suelo comprar lo máximo posible ecológico, leche, cacao, vinagres, especias, pastas, aguacates etc..., y ultimamente he descubierto el salmón salvaje a un precio accesible para mi presupuesto.
> Pero cuando llego a la carne y veo los precios ya me hecho para atrás y acabo comprando carne normal, buscando siempre que no tengan los típicos E-XXX.
> Sin embargo hay unas hamburguesas de ternera ecológica de la marca Roía que salen las dos a tres euros y pico, precio que me parece bien.
> ...





El problema viene a ser la carne de supermercado. La que te viene envasada y te pone E-xxx....

Como te dije, lo suyo es ir a una carniceria de toda la vida o a la plaza del mercado. Ahí toda la carne es fresca y normalmente ponen de donde viene la carne. A menudo tienen un solo proveedor o como mucho dos. Por ejemplo hay la típica pollería, donde solo venden productos relacionados con el pollo. Te indican de donde vienen, la granja, como los alimentan, pq ese pollo es de un color y no de otro... es la ventaja del pequeño comercio. Producto de proximidad y el carnicero ya se espabilará para venderte bien el producto. Y la gente no es tonta. Si hay 6 paradas de carne en el mercado, verás que siempre hay cola en las mismas, y las demás estarán medio vacías. Por algo será. Hay gente que hace años que compra en un mismo sitio. Es lo que pasa en la carnicería de mis abuelos.

En cuanto a las hamburguesas sí que es verdad que muchos carniceros las hacen con las carnes que menos salida tienen. Por eso hay esa fama de que las hamburguesas son malas.
Solución? Le dices al carnicero que te saque un bistec, una mediana o lo que sea, te la tritura y te haga una hamburguesa con ella. El bistec es el bistec, simplemente cambiará el formato en el que te lo comas.

O pides 500 gramos de carne picada de lo que te guste y en casa preparas las hamburguesas o albóndigas según te guste a ti: ajo, perejil, huevo, sal, pimienta, cebolla.... Y según como una buena idea es poner algo de pan rallado para que sea más consistente (lo que pasa que ahí ya nos salimos de la paleo más radical, pero seguro que hay otras cosas para sustituir el pan rallado).

Yo tengo la suerte de vivir en una buena zona y hay mucha carne buena. No le meten pan rallado a las hamburguesas y se deshacen mucho cuando se están en la plancha, pero el gusto es exquisito. Es algo puramente estético.
Pero por lo que entiendo en tu caso, te será mejor pedir carne picada y en casa haces el mejunje. A poco que la carne sea algo "buena", en tanto que tu le metas algo de ajo, perejil, sal, pimienta, huevo... te sabrá a gloria.
Obviamente en los supermercados no te la preparan así y por eso es más barato.
Pero tu mismo, en casa y en un par de minutos lo preparas. Y si tienes críos, es una buena forma de implicarles en el tema alimentación.


PD Mantequilla/ghee, tengo un bote desde hace 1 mes. Va por la mitad. Las tortillas y las hamburgesas lo hago con ello. Y de vez en cuando cucharadita mientras hago la comida. Una simple cucharada y en mi caso ya voy hastiado. Intenta hacer lo mismo con crema de leche y verás en te la tomas toda entera.


----------



## sada (23 Dic 2016)

Que tenéis de menú en estas fiestas¿ difícil el tema de postres. 
En caso bogavante a la plancha cabrito con patatas y verduras y postres variados


----------



## zapatitos (23 Dic 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> *seguís confundiendo AZÚCAR con HIDRATOS DE CARBONO.
> 
> Daros una vuelta y leed, hombre!
> 
> ...



Quien se confunde eres tú, yo estoy hablando de azúcares en plural, que es un grupo bastante amplio de monosacáridos y disacáridos y entre los que se encuentra el que tú nombras. Unos más que otros todos son de asimilación rápida.

Los azúcares no añadidos del yogur provienen de la leche y se llama lactosa. La lactosa es de digestión más lenta que la sacarosa pero puede tener otros problemas para muchísima gente. 

Los azúcares pueden ser mejores o peores pero todos no dejan de ser azúcares.

Saludos.


----------



## Schwyz (23 Dic 2016)

Chapahai dijo:


> Pienso que algunos estáis rozando la ortoréxia y no me lo tomaría a broma.



Es verdad, pero es mejor la ortorexia que la gordura, o incluso aunque no se engorde.

La ortorexia no es un problema tan grave como la anorexia ni de lejos. La gente se vuelve neurótica y gilipollas pero está más sana y delgada.


----------



## bizarre (23 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> Que tenéis de menú en estas fiestas¿ difícil el tema de postres.
> En caso bogavante a la plancha cabrito con patatas y verduras y postres variados



Yo haré una pannacotta, en vez de nata y leche de vaca, usaré leche de coco y cambio el azúcar por xilitol


----------



## zapatitos (23 Dic 2016)

Chapahai dijo:


> *Pienso que algunos estáis rozando la ortoréxia y no me lo tomaría a broma.*



Los más susceptibles de acabar en la ortorexia son los veganos y los hooligans de la comida dietética y/o light, cosas que están en el extremo opuesto de lo que se defiende aquí.

Y vida social tengo como todo el mundo, lo único que hago es evitar ciertos "alimentos" como pan, dulces y similares y el alcohol en las fiestas de guardar porque me sientan fatal. Pero hay vida más allá del pan, los dulces y el alcohol.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (25 Dic 2016)

Después de varios meses en cetosis o dieta muy baja en hidratos, ayer tocó cena de nochebuena con la familia... Ayer al irme a dormir parecía que estaba medio intoxicado: dolor de estómago, sensación de mareo, nauseas, etc. Hoy me he levantado fatal. Parece que tengo resaca y eso que casi no bebí alcohol. ::

Estoy deseando que pasen las fiestas para volver a llevar una dieta más o menos normal.


----------



## sada (25 Dic 2016)

Desde la comida de hoy no tomaré nada hasta mañana por la mañana a ver si as compenso el trozo de tarta


----------



## Cormac (25 Dic 2016)

Suprimido dijo:


> Después de varios meses en cetosis o dieta muy baja en hidratos, ayer tocó cena de nochebuena con la familia... Ayer al irme a dormir parecía que estaba medio intoxicado: dolor de estómago, sensación de mareo, nauseas, etc. Hoy me he levantado fatal. Parece que tengo resaca y eso que casi no bebí alcohol. ::
> 
> Estoy deseando que pasen las fiestas para volver a llevar una dieta más o menos normal.



Ni he estado en cetosis, ni baja en carbohidratos y estoy igual.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Ni he estado en cetosis, ni baja en carbohidratos y estoy igual.



además como las cenas navideñas son bajas en proteínas y grasas de origen animal, deben de ser el exceso de azúcares y carbohidratos ::

pd. sí, en un turrón, que es 50% o más fruto seco molido y un 50% o algo menos azúcar, el culpable principal del malestar al comer demasiado es el exceso de grasa, y encima MEZCLADO con el azúcar, el azúcar sólo no crearía ni la mitad de la mitad del malestar.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> Que tenéis de menú en estas fiestas¿ difícil el tema de postres.
> En caso bogavante a la plancha cabrito con patatas y verduras y postres variados



Pescado y carne de pavo. Y hojaldres con relleno de tomate, huevo...postre una pieza de fruta y andando, no me gustan los dulces navideños y aunque me gustasen no los tomaría más que en contadas excepciones.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 10:54 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> además como las cenas navideñas son bajas en proteínas y grasas de origen animal, deben de ser el exceso de azúcares y carbohidratos ::
> 
> pd. sí, en un turrón, que es 50% o más fruto seco molido y un 50% o algo menos azúcar, el culpable principal del malestar al comer demasiado es el exceso de grasa, y encima MEZCLADO con el azúcar, el azúcar sólo no crearía ni la mitad de la mitad del malestar.



Ayer se me ocurrió probar un trocito de un turrón de chocolate negro, eso me dijeron, que era negro y estaba muy bueno...:: pues estaba asquerosamente dulce, no quise ni mirar la tabla nutricional. Yo creo que la mayoría de los turrones son puro azúcar, de frutos secos llevarán poco salvo marcas muy buenas.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Dic 2016)

Llevo un descontrol total en estas fiestas... habrá que volver a portarse bien a partir del día 7.

Se me hace imposible con tanta comida en casa ajena respetar los principios del NUEVO ORDEN. Puta vida tete

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 11:02 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> Después de varios meses en cetosis o dieta muy baja en hidratos, ayer tocó cena de nochebuena con la familia... *Ayer al irme a dormir parecía que estaba medio intoxicado: dolor de estómago, sensación de mareo, nauseas, etc. Hoy me he levantado fatal. Parece que tengo resaca y eso que casi no bebí alcohol*. ::
> 
> Estoy deseando que pasen las fiestas para volver a llevar una dieta más o menos normal.



Lo dicho, me siento igual. Incluso he hecho "po-pos" raritos ::


----------



## sada (26 Dic 2016)

al final no me la he saltado tanto, solo un trozo de tarta de nata y hojaldre y un trozo de turrón blando. hasta el 31 que toca comilona otra vez


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> al final no me la he saltado tanto, solo un trozo de tarta de nata y hojaldre y un trozo de turrón blando. hasta el 31 que toca comilona otra vez



No toca comilona, la gente que haga lo que quiera pero si no quieres hincharte no tienes por qué hacerlo.
Parece que la gente lleva todo el año sin comer :: es increíble.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Dic 2016)

Es gula, pecado venial para mí.


----------



## sada (26 Dic 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Me he saltado dos días el "nuevo orden", y mal físicamente no me he encontrado. Pero hoy que he comido sano, tengo un monazo increíble de azúcar, y no paro de pensar en el turrón de ayer con mucha ansiedad. Me he comido un trozo de mi chocolate habitual de 85%, pero no me ha saciado.
> 
> Compraron turrón de chocolate negro por mí, pero realmente el primer ingrediente seguía siendo azúcar y de negro le vi bien poco. .
> 
> Me niego a volver a meterme hoy mierdecillas de esas, pero joder, es tan dulce el recuerdo. Tanto tiempo sin azúcar y lo pruebo dos días y vuelvo a caer en la adicción. Va a ser el azúcar peor que la cocaína.



Me pasa igual


----------



## Rauxa (26 Dic 2016)

Artículo no apto para Sugus y sus secuaces:

What Happens When You Eat Nothing But Bacon for 30 Days Straight? [Interview] - KETOGASM
30 dias comiendo bacon y adelgaza 9 kilos.
E ingieriendo 2500 calorías. Sólo de bacon.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Artículo no apto para Sugus y sus secuaces:
> 
> What Happens When You Eat Nothing But Bacon for 30 Days Straight? [Interview] - KETOGASM
> 30 dias comiendo bacon y adelgaza 9 kilos.
> E ingieriendo 2500 calorías. Sólo de bacon.



Traducción para dummies: contar calorías sirve para limpiarse el ojete!


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Dic 2016)

> The Bacon Experiment was me eating nothing but bacon for an entire month. Two pounds of bacon, or roughly 30 pieces, every day.



2 libras equivalen a 32 onzas, que son más de 4000 calorías.

Todo muy creíble.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> 2 libras equivalen a 32 onzas, que son más de 4000 calorías.
> 
> Todo muy creíble.



Coño, eres como un resorte.


Pruébelo hombre. A lo mejor hasta gana algo de músculo y no para usted de ligar


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> 2 libras equivalen a 32 onzas, que son más de 4000 calorías.
> 
> Todo muy creíble.



Mentira, en el artículo habla de 30 tiras de bacon, lo que usted propone es contando algo más de 500 calorías cada 100 gramos, pero resulta que una tira tiene 42 calorías, que por 30 hacen 1260, según tabla de este enlace para tiras cocidas, pero como las fríe será bastante más por el aceite y demás, de ahí las 2.500 calorías, Sugus eres un farsante patético:

FatSecret - Error)


----------



## Cormac (26 Dic 2016)

Una dieta cetónica tan desequilibrada como ha hecho en el experimento de 30 días no está exenta de riesgos. Tiene un estrés metabólico con riesgo de complicaciones renales, hepáticas e incluso cardiovasculares, hay una mayor pérdida de calcio y por tanto un mayor riesgo de osteoporosis entre otras cosas.
Añadelé que tiene una pérdida de agua corporal, muy difícil de recuperar incluso ingeriendo mas líquido, ya que hay una pérdida de agua intracelular.
Tiene sus riesgos y a largo plazo no es nada recomendable.
Ese tipo de dietas la han usado desde siempre los culturistas (no todos, que algunos han conseguido éxitos sin usarla)
Es un tipo de dieta que siempre debería ir pautada por profesionales. Nunca lo probaría, diciendo "mira, lo he visto en éste blog, y voy a hacerla yo también" *Mucho ojo, con lo que se recomienda.*
En casos de obesidad severa, algún tipo de epilepsia e incluso dentro del mundo del culturismo, así como determinadas personas que se me escaparán le puede ir bien una dieta cetónica estricta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Una dieta cetónica tan desequilibrada como ha hecho en el experimento de 30 días no está exenta de riesgos. Tiene un estrés metabólico con riesgo de complicaciones renales, hepáticas e incluso cardiovasculares, hay una mayor pérdida de calcio y por tanto un mayor riesgo de osteoporosis entre otras cosas.
> Añadelé que tiene una pérdida de agua corporal, muy difícil de recuperar incluso ingeriendo mas líquido, ya que hay una pérdida de agua intracelular.
> Tiene sus riesgos y a largo plazo no es nada recomendable.
> Ese tipo de dietas la han usado desde siempre los culturistas (no todos, que algunos han conseguido éxitos sin usarla)
> ...



Pero tú no eras el que decía que era sano comerse no sé cuántos kilos de no sé qué fruta tropical al día????


----------



## Cormac (26 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pero tú no eras el que decía que era sano comerse no sé cuántos kilos de no sé qué fruta tropical al día????



Pues no, no era yo.:no::no:
Se está equivocando de persona.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 22:29 ----------

Yo no soy contrario al 100% la dieta cetónica. Es un camino muy rápido para adelgazar. En casos de obesidad mórbida lo veo bien, así como para los culturistas. Sólo digo que hay caminos mas sanos y mas seguros de llegas hasta ahí. Es sólo cuestión de cuidarse. Ir perdiendo de uno a dos kilos al mes (claro si partes de un sobrepeso muy grande te puedes aburrir en el intento)
Pongo un ejemplo de los riesgos que puede haber por la deficiencia de selenio. Por eso aviso que cualquiera que quiera hacer una dieta cetónica, debería ir a un profesional que le diga si en su caso es recomendable o no, y siempre bajo estrecha vigilancia. Lo que a uno le ha podido ir bien, para otro puede ser fatal.
Ketogenic diet: rapid onset of selenium deficiency-induced cardiac decompensation. - PubMed - NCBI
La cardiomiopatía por deficiencia de selenio es una complicación secundaria conocida del tratamiento a largo plazo con una dieta cetogénica para la epilepsia refractaria médica. Nuestro paciente, un niño de 5 años con dieta cetogénica para convulsiones intratables, tenía un nivel normal de selenio antes de comenzar la dieta, pero poco después desarrolló cardiomiopatía reversible aguda y taquicardia ventricular, que se desenmascaró durante una hospitalización por un operatorio electivo procedimiento. Se sospechó que su cardiomiopatía era secundaria a un estado de deficiencia de selenio y se confirmó mediante un nivel de selenio en suero marcadamente bajo y se apoyó en una mejora rápida con el inicio de la suplementación con selenio y el cese de la dieta cetogénica. Para los pacientes que son iniciados en una dieta cetogénica, las actuales normas de detección piden niveles de referencia y de seguimiento de selenio cada 3 meses durante el primer año, junto con la suplementación con RDA de selenio, que es de 30 mcg / día. La mayoría de las nuevas fórmulas dietéticas cetogénicas cumplen este requisito. Nuestro paciente se sometió a cirugía electiva antes de su plan de 3 meses de control del selenio nivel y tenía potencialmente prevenibles complicaciones. En segundo lugar a esta experiencia, sugerimos que todos los pacientes iniciados en una dieta cetogénica deben tener un electrocardiograma preoperatorio (EKG), un ecocardiograma y un nivel de selenio determinado antes de cualquier cirugía electiva. Estas medidas evitarían la morbilidad y la mortalidad perioperatoria innecesarias


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Coño, eres como un resorte.
> 
> 
> Pruébelo hombre. A lo mejor hasta gana algo de músculo y no para usted de ligar



¿tú también levantas 200 kg en peso muerto?

lo de ligar me da un poco de risa, viniendo de un miembro del club de los cinco minutos.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 00:01 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Mentira, en el artículo habla de 30 tiras de bacon, lo que usted propone es contando algo más de 500 calorías cada 100 gramos, pero resulta que una tira tiene 42 calorías, que por 30 hacen 1260, según tabla de este enlace para tiras cocidas, pero como las fríe será bastante más por el aceite y demás, de ahí las 2.500 calorías, Sugus eres un farsante patético:
> 
> FatSecret - Error)



igual es un error, pero pone 2 libras de bacon diario. Eso son 32 onzas, cada onza son 28 gr, echa las cuentas.

mira, ponlo aquí Apache Tomcat/7.0.56 (Debian) - Error report

a ver si por una vez vuestros argumentos tienen algo de base científica (que menos que las tablas nutricionales y las cantidades).

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 00:24 ----------

Y según el cronometer, 30 rodajas de bacon son 1100 calorías. El mindundi dice que ya no cuenta calorías, así que me da que no durante el "experimento" no tuvo ni la más remota idea de cuántas calorías estaba ingiriendo.


----------



## Dugongo (27 Dic 2016)

No lo he leído, pero supongo que no comía bacon propiamente dicho sino tripa de cerdo sin salar, es decir, el mismo tipo de carne y grasa pero sin el procesamiento. Porque ya os puedo decir que ninguno de nosotros nos tomamos más de un paquete de Oscar mayor de 150g a palo seco. Está demasiado salado!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues no, no era yo.:no::no:
> Se está equivocando de persona.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 22:29 ----------
> ...





Cormac, hasta donde yo sé llevas todo el hilo defendiendo la teoría del balance energético. ¿Cómo puedes defender eso y a la vez que la dieta cetogénica sirve para adelgazar? Los principios por los cuales se sostiene que la dieta cetogénica adelgaza son opuestos a los del balance energético...


----------



## Cormac (27 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Cormac, hasta donde yo sé llevas todo el hilo defendiendo la teoría del balance energético. ¿Cómo puedes defender eso y a la vez que la dieta cetogénica sirve para adelgazar? Los principios por los cuales se sostiene que la dieta cetogénica adelgaza son opuestos a los del balance energético...



La dieta cetonica sirve para adelgazar, lo mismo que sirve una huelga de hambre. Logicamante siempre será mejor la primera que la segunda.
Digo que no está exenta de riesgos, y que aconsejo que la supervise un profesional.
Siempre he dicho que adelgazar se puede hacer de muchas maneras. Incluso alimentándose de gominolas.
Nadie me va a convencer que alimentándose exclusivamente de bacón sea una dieta equilibrada. Ni aunque la acompañe con brócoli.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La dieta cetonica sirve para adelgazar, lo mismo que sirve una huelga de hambre. Logicamante siempre será mejor la primera que la segunda.
> Digo que no está exenta de riesgos, y que aconsejo que la supervise un profesional.
> Siempre he dicho que adelgazar se puede hacer de muchas maneras. Incluso alimentándose de gominolas.
> Nadie me va a convencer que alimentándose exclusivamente de bacón sea una dieta equilibrada. Ni aunque la acompañe con brócoli.



Creo que no comprendes el quid de la cuestión.

La dieta cetogénica adelgaza por sus efectos sobre el metabolismo, al forzar al cuerpo a consumir la grasa corporal -mediante su transformación en cuerpos cetónicos- por no realizar un aporte exógeno de hidratos de carbono. Esto, sin embargo, no tiene nada que ver con el nº de calorías de la dieta sino con su composición. El efecto metabólico de reducir a cero el aporte exógeno de hidratos basta para desencadenar la lipólisis. Sin embargo, según la teoría del balance energético, esto no es posible; ya que a igual nº de calorías, iguales efectos sobre el peso corporal, independientemente de la composición de la dieta.

No se pueden defender las dos cosas a la vez, porque llevan a conclusiones diferentes. Por eso te pregunto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Creo que no comprendes el quid de la cuestión.
> 
> La dieta cetogénica adelgaza por sus efectos sobre el metabolismo, al forzar al cuerpo a consumir la grasa corporal -mediante su transformación en cuerpos cetónicos- por no realizar un aporte exógeno de hidratos de carbono. Esto, sin embargo, no tiene nada que ver con el nº de calorías de la dieta sino con su composición. El efecto metabólico de reducir a cero el aporte exógeno de hidratos basta para desencadenar la lipólisis. Sin embargo, según la teoría del balance energético, esto no es posible; ya que a igual nº de calorías, iguales efectos sobre el peso corporal, independientemente de la composición de la dieta.
> 
> No se pueden defender las dos cosas a la vez, porque llevan a conclusiones diferentes. Por eso te pregunto.



No sigas, le vas a provocar un aneurisma!:XX:


----------



## Cormac (27 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Creo que no comprendes el quid de la cuestión.
> 
> La dieta cetogénica adelgaza por sus efectos sobre el metabolismo, al forzar al cuerpo a consumir la grasa corporal -mediante su transformación en cuerpos cetónicos- por no realizar un aporte exógeno de hidratos de carbono. Esto, sin embargo, no tiene nada que ver con el nº de calorías de la dieta sino con su composición. El efecto metabólico de reducir a cero el aporte exógeno de hidratos basta para desencadenar la lipólisis. Sin embargo, según la teoría del balance energético, esto no es posible; ya que a igual nº de calorías, iguales efectos sobre el peso corporal, independientemente de la composición de la dieta.
> 
> No se pueden defender las dos cosas a la vez, porque llevan a conclusiones diferentes. Por eso te pregunto.



No estoy defendiendo la dieta cetonica, explicame donde la recomiendo (obesidad severa, algunos casos de epilepsia y poco mas)
Siempre he dicho que se puede adelgazar de muchas formas. Una dieta cetonica a lo largo del tiempo tiene muchas carencias de minerales, entre otras cosas.
Para un foro de quinceañeras bulimicas, o de culturistas, la dieta de bacón le pega mas.
Si me muestras donde defiendo el balance energético, te daré la razón.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 16:03 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No sigas, le vas a provocar un aneurisma!:XX:



Mire que me quiero portar bien con usted, desde hace ya varios post.
No me haga volverle a dejar en evidencia, caballero.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No sigas, le vas a provocar un aneurisma!:XX:



Acaba de surgir un error en matrix

Mañana veo a Cormac volando y esquivando balas

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 16:32 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> No estoy defendiendo la dieta cetonica, explicame donde la recomiendo (obesidad severa, algunos casos de epilepsia y poco mas)
> Siempre he dicho que se puede adelgazar de muchas formas. Una dieta cetonica a lo largo del tiempo tiene muchas carencias de minerales, entre otras cosas.
> Para un foro de quinceañeras bulimicas, o de culturistas, la dieta de bacón le pega mas.
> Si me muestras donde defiendo el balance energético, te daré la razón.
> ...



Pero hombre de Dios si la cetogenica tiene como base alta en grasas, moderada en proteinas y bajisima en hidratos (5-10%max).
Lo de contar calorias no entra en la ecuacion. Esto es viejisimo. Hace 20 años un amigo mio con 50 kg de sobrepeso le daban manga ancha para comer quitando los hidratos. Esto endocrino y analiticas mensuales. 

Luego son los propios endocrinos que se lian con el tema de las calorias. Todo muy logico.


----------



## sada (27 Dic 2016)

Llevo una temporada comiendo mucho tocino; un trozo cada día ; lo compro en la carnicería es de cerdos alimentados con castañas. En mi entorno se llevan las manos a la cabeza. Hoy mismo he comido un trozo en crudo.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 21:36 ----------

Delicioso ::

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 21:38 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> No toca comilona, la gente que haga lo que quiera pero si no quieres hincharte no tienes por qué hacerlo.
> Parece que la gente lleva todo el año sin comer :: es increíble.



No me hincharé en cantidad pero siempre picas dependiendo lo que haya ; hojaldre relleno postre etc 
Deseando que pasen


----------



## montella (28 Dic 2016)

¿El roscon de reyes cae seguro seas paleo o ceto ?¿No?
La fuerza de voluntad no puede llegar a tanto.....


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Si me muestras donde defiendo el balance energético, te daré la razón.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 16:03 ----------



Vaya, esto si que me deja a cuadros.

Toda la polémica que has tenido desde hace meses con gran parte de la gente que escribe en este hilo (entre ellos yo) es precisamente porque has venido defendiendo los postulados del balance energético; esto es, que las causas del adelgazamiento que se postulan en este hilo no pueden ser ciertas, ya que lo que importa es el nº de calorías de la dieta, no su distribución en el % macronutrientes y sus efectos metabólicos (que es de lo que trata el hilo).

Lo dicho, me dejas a cuadros.


----------



## Cormac (28 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Vaya, esto si que me deja a cuadros.
> 
> Toda la polémica que has tenido desde hace meses con gran parte de la gente que escribe en este hilo (entre ellos yo) es precisamente porque has venido defendiendo los postulados del balance energético; esto es, que las causas del adelgazamiento que se postulan en este hilo no pueden ser ciertas, ya que lo que importa es el nº de calorías de la dieta, no su distribución en el % macronutrientes y sus efectos metabólicos (que es de lo que trata el hilo).
> 
> Lo dicho, me dejas a cuadros.



Pues que puedo decir... Creo que he defendido que se puede adelgazar de varias formas. Pongo hasta el ejemplo extremo de que se puede adelgazar aun comiendo exclusivamente gominolas.
En éste hilo y con tantos nicks nos confundimos todos. Malditos Bastardos se equivocó recientemente conmigo diciendo que yo recomendaba comer kilos de mangos a diario y yo mismo me confundí con que Zapatitos le llamaba trolecito a Dada, cuando fue Karlos.


----------



## sada (28 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues que puedo decir... Creo que he defendido que se puede adelgazar de varias formas. Pongo hasta el ejemplo extremo de que se puede adelgazar aun comiendo exclusivamente gominolas.
> En éste hilo y con tantos nicks nos confundimos todos. Malditos Bastardos se equivocó recientemente conmigo diciendo que yo recomendaba comer kilos de mangos a diario y yo mismo me confundí con que Zapatitos le llamaba trolecito a Dada, cuando fue Karlos.



Karlos m ha llamado trolecito??? :8::8: ahora que estaba apunto de enviarle la foto :no:

---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 15:20 ----------

he visto que defendéis el boniato frente a la patata...y no acabo de entender porque ya que es mucho más dulce y tiene más hc


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (28 Dic 2016)

Después de 24, 25 y 26 comiendo comidas/cenas navideñas "normales", hoy el síndrome de abstinencia de los hidratos es brutal. Creo que estoy tan jodido como la primera vez que entré en cetosis. :: Mi glicema postprandial después de 1h de haber comido ha vuelto a la normalidad (96mg/dl).

Para fin de año me voy a salvar, pero el fin de semana de reyes no va a haber manera y tendré que volver a pasar por lo mismo. ::


----------



## Rauxa (28 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> Karlos m ha llamado trolecito??? :8::8: ahora que estaba apunto de enviarle la foto :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 15:20 ----------
> 
> he visto que defendéis el boniato frente a la patata...y no acabo de entender porque ya que es mucho más dulce y tiene más hc



El boniato no tiene almidón. La patata sí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Dic 2016)

sada dijo:


> Karlos m ha llamado trolecito??? :8::8: ahora que estaba apunto de enviarle la foto :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 15:20 ----------
> 
> he visto que defendéis el boniato frente a la patata...y no acabo de entender porque ya que es mucho más dulce y tiene más hc



Enviamela que lo retiro (no lo recuerdo la verdad).

El boniato es un tuberculo poco feculento yo lo como habitualmente. Y ultimamente la patata tambien pero me corto menos con el boniato.


----------



## lewis (28 Dic 2016)

montella dijo:


> ¿El roscon de reyes cae seguro seas paleo o ceto ?¿No?
> La fuerza de voluntad no puede llegar a tanto.....



Me saco mi bizcocho de harina de almendras, cacao, miel, etc. más mis nueces con un poco de queso curado ya que los turrones y roscos pasaron a la historia y como un Pepe, lo malo que tengo que recoger porque los demás están sopas.


----------



## Tin Rope (28 Dic 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> El boniato no tiene almidón. La patata sí.



Aquí está la madre del cordero.

El boniato al cocinarse transforma el maligno almidón en azúcar simple(no todo pero la mayoría)

Almidón malo, azúcar simple bueno. Sobre un cuerpo "destaponado", esto es, liberado de la horrenda dieta convencional de sobreabundancia de cinco o seis comidas al día más aperitivos y demás...


----------



## JAD (29 Dic 2016)

Hola:
Sigo el hilo desde el inicio. Poco a poco y a mi manera he seguido está idea de alimentarse, sin volverme loco y a mi ritmo. Sin esfuerzo he perdido 10 kilos, cosa que no buscaba. Pero he solucionado mis problemas de estómago.
La pérdida de peso hace que la gente me pregunte si me encuentro bien, se asustan....... Los análisis me salen muy bien, el colesterol al límite desde hace años y no consiguió bajarlo, es lo único.
Quería preguntaros por un producto que ha sacado Mercabronca, si lo sé........ Je,je,je....., Es un pan de harina de espelta y unas tostadas de semillas y harina integral de espelta. ¿Que os parece?
No parece llevar harinas refinadas y yo en ocasiones me hago un pan integral de espelta en mi casa y me pongo morado.

Un saludo a todos y gracias por el hilo

Edito para añadir fotos de ingredientes:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues que puedo decir... Creo que he defendido que se puede adelgazar de varias formas. Pongo hasta el ejemplo extremo de que se puede adelgazar aun comiendo exclusivamente gominolas.
> En éste hilo y con tantos nicks nos confundimos todos. Malditos Bastardos se equivocó recientemente conmigo diciendo que yo recomendaba comer kilos de mangos a diario y yo mismo me confundí con que Zapatitos le llamaba trolecito a Dada, cuando fue Karlos.



Emmm... Te garantizo que no me estoy confundiendo de forero, tengo bastante claro cuál ha sido el tono general de tus intervenciones en el hilo, precisamente he discutido contigo en numerosas ocasiones y ya te adelanto que lo que hago es sistemáticamente intentar desacreditar la teoría del balance energético y su mantra "una caloría es una caloría" que para mí es de lo que trata este hilo.

Por eso digo que me dejas a cuadros. ienso:


----------



## sada (29 Dic 2016)

JAD dijo:


> Hola:
> Sigo el hilo desde el inicio. Poco a poco y a mi manera he seguido está idea de alimentarse, sin volverme loco y a mi ritmo. Sin esfuerzo he perdido 10 kilos, cosa que no buscaba. Pero he solucionado mis problemas de estómago.
> La pérdida de peso hace que la gente me pregunte si me encuentro bien, se asustan....... Los análisis me salen muy bien, el colesterol al límite desde hace años y no consiguió bajarlo, es lo único.
> Quería preguntaros por un producto que ha sacado Mercabronca, si lo sé........ Je,je,je....., Es un pan de harina de espelta y unas tostadas de semillas y harina integral de espelta. ¿Que os parece?
> ...



enhorabuena por esa pérdida.

a ver que te dicen


----------



## Cormac (29 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Emmm... Te garantizo que no me estoy confundiendo de forero, tengo bastante claro cuál ha sido el tono general de tus intervenciones en el hilo, precisamente he discutido contigo en numerosas ocasiones y ya te adelanto que lo que hago es sistemáticamente intentar desacreditar la teoría del balance energético y su mantra "una caloría es una caloría" que para mí es de lo que trata este hilo.
> 
> Por eso digo que me dejas a cuadros. ienso:



Pues que puedo decir. Es una cuestión de interpretación. Yo tampoco he interpretado que quieras decir que una caloría es una caloría.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues que puedo decir. Es una cuestión de interpretación. Yo tampoco he interpretado que quieras decir que una caloría es una caloría.



Es que yo nunca he dicho eso, precisamente sostengo lo contrario ::


----------



## Ragnar (29 Dic 2016)

JAD dijo:


> Hola:
> Sigo el hilo desde el inicio. Poco a poco y a mi manera he seguido está idea de alimentarse, sin volverme loco y a mi ritmo. Sin esfuerzo he perdido 10 kilos, cosa que no buscaba. Pero he solucionado mis problemas de estómago.
> La pérdida de peso hace que la gente me pregunte si me encuentro bien, se asustan....... Los análisis me salen muy bien, el colesterol al límite desde hace años y no consiguió bajarlo, es lo único.
> Quería preguntaros por un producto que ha sacado Mercabronca, si lo sé........ Je,je,je....., Es un pan de harina de espelta y unas tostadas de semillas y harina integral de espelta. ¿Que os parece?
> ...



mi madre come un pan similar a ese, ya que no sabe vivir sin "pan", desde que dejo el otro se encuentra mucho mejor y se le ha deshinchado la barriga igual, pero no pasa de 2 rebanadas por día


----------



## merkawoman (29 Dic 2016)

JAD dijo:


> Hola:
> Sigo el hilo desde el inicio. Poco a poco y a mi manera he seguido está idea de alimentarse, sin volverme loco y a mi ritmo. Sin esfuerzo he perdido 10 kilos, cosa que no buscaba. Pero he solucionado mis problemas de estómago.
> La pérdida de peso hace que la gente me pregunte si me encuentro bien, se asustan....... Los análisis me salen muy bien, el colesterol al límite desde hace años y no consiguió bajarlo, es lo único.
> Quería preguntaros por un producto que ha sacado Mercabronca, si lo sé........ Je,je,je....., Es un pan de harina de espelta y unas tostadas de semillas y harina integral de espelta. ¿Que os parece?
> ...



Yo tambien he mejorado mucho problemas digestivos, basicamente lo que vendria a ser inflamacion.


----------



## hannover (29 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> 
> Lo pongo en este subforo aunque realmente no sea de consumo responsable, pero he visto varios temas que tratan este asunto, aunque sea tangencialmente, y he leído varias opiniones que me han parecido muy interesantes.
> 
> ...



Algún tip para ganar peso?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Dic 2016)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Es que yo nunca he dicho eso, precisamente sostengo lo contrario ::



Acojonante, como sigas conversando con él acabarás contándoselo a tu psicólogo de cabecera. En serio, no puede haber nadie tan corto, o bien es un preadolescente que le quita el ordenador a sus padres de vez en cuando o un troll de tres pares de cojones financiado por bimbo, no me cabe otra, ah sí, regenta una panadería!


----------



## Cormac (30 Dic 2016)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Acojonante, como sigas conversando con él acabarás contándoselo a tu psicólogo de cabecera. En serio, no puede haber nadie tan corto, o bien es un preadolescente que le quita el ordenador a sus padres de vez en cuando o un troll de tres pares de cojones financiado por bimbo, no me cabe otra, ah sí, regenta una panadería!



Me lo va a decir el come owneds oficial del hilo. No das una, y mira que me prometí no meterte mas cera, pero es que eres un faltón. Las últimas veces te había corregido con educación, pero ni con esas.
Corta, tu puta madre, ya que nos ponemos


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Me lo va a decir el come owneds oficial del hilo. No das una, y mira que me prometí no meterte mas cera, pero es que eres un faltón. Las últimas veces te había corregido con educación, pero ni con esas.
> Corta, tu puta madre, ya que nos ponemos



Ni en tus sueños más húmedos me has owneado, pero tú sí te has comido uno gordo como la polla de mi padre al decir que adrenocromo dice que una caloría es una caloría, cuando precisamente ha abierto este hilo para explicar TODO LO CONTRARIO!!!! Corto no, lo siguiente! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Luizmi (30 Dic 2016)

Como curiosidad, comparemos el aceite de oliva con una panceta ibérica de calidad:

Aceite de oliva:

Saturated fats 15%
Palmitic acid: 13.0% 
Stearic acid: 1.5%​
Unsaturated fats
Total unsaturated > 85%

Monounsaturated 
Oleic acid: 70.0%
Palmitoleic acid: 0.3–3.5%​Polyunsaturated 
Linoleic acid: 15.0%
α-Linolenic acid: 0.5%​
Ahora la composición de la panceta ibérica:






Si son casi iguales! (en tema de grasas), para que luego pongan por las nubes al aceite de oliva y en cambio demonicen la panceta, a parte la panceta lleva vitamina A y D que el aceite de oliva no lleva.


----------



## Freneli (30 Dic 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Me lo va a decir el come owneds oficial del hilo. No das una, y mira que me prometí no meterte mas cera, pero es que eres un faltón. Las últimas veces te había corregido con educación, pero ni con esas.
> Corta, tu puta madre, ya que nos ponemos



Reportado por insultar a ver si te meten en la nevera.

Y que vayas de mosquita muerta a estas alturas, cuando eres un desinformador que no hace mas que languidecer este hilo y hacerlo soporífero.


----------



## autsaider (31 Dic 2016)

Para los paleodietistas. Aquí tenéis una receta de la que cuentan maravillas:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Voz_FgPEPAs

Ponerle los subtítulos en español.


----------



## merkawoman (31 Dic 2016)

Interesante articulo de aspectos que se han comentado de la nutricion y el desarrollo muscular:

Ejercicios Peak Fitness Para Prevenir el Deterioro Muscular


----------



## Rauxa (31 Dic 2016)

200 médicos canadienses piden la inclusión de dietas restringidas en hidratos | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (31 Dic 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> Como curiosidad, comparemos el aceite de oliva con una panceta ibérica de calidad:
> 
> Aceite de oliva:
> 
> ...



Como el azúcar y otros "alimentos", a mí la panceta me encanta y no le hago ascos, pero la verdad es que como el azúcar, mi cuerpo tiene un límite de hartazgo mucho menor con la panceta que el aceite de oliva que sí me sacia. Es lo mismo para el azúcar y la miel, me endulza y llena antes la miel, me sienta mejor que el azúcar, que no me da sensación de saciedad sino de hartazgo.


----------



## autsaider (1 Ene 2017)

Una pregunta que solo los paleodietistas podéis responder. ¿Cómo es esa dieta desde el punto de vista humano? No me refiero al punto de vista científico, sino al punto de vista personal.

Lo pregunto porque aquí tenéis un grupo de personas que hacen lo que parece el mejor tratamiento que existe para curar la diabetes: una dieta a base de vegetales crudos durante un mes.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=X124gv8GFWo

Pese a que los participantes ven su sangre en el microscopio (y comprueban lo mucho que cambia en solo unos días), pese a que ellos se miden la glucosa (y comprueban que en solo unos días ya no tienen que volver a ponerse insulina), y pese a que ellos saben que el tratamiento solo tienen que soportarlo un mes, hay uno que abandona la dieta porque dice que ya no puede más y que esa dieta le está matando, hay otro que bebe alcohol a escondidas y que incluso se escapa para emborracharse, y hay otro que no abandona el programa de milagro.

Es decir: pese a que ellos saben de primera mano que esa dieta funciona (ven su sangre en el microscopio y en el glucómetro), pese a que ellos saben que hay un alud de documentación científica que respalda esa dieta, y pese a que ellos saben que un mes pasa rápido, hay dos que deciden no hacerla y por tanto seguir enfermos. Y otro que casi abandona.

¿No es extraño? Saben que les va a curar, que solo tienen que hacerla durante un mes, y deciden no hacerla.

En realidad no es tan extraño. La ciencia no suele tener en cuenta el factor humano. Y es eso lo que quiero preguntaros.

¿Requiere mucha fuerza de voluntad hacer la paleodieta? ¿Se siente cansancio o malestar la primera semana? ¿Provoca hartazgo esta dieta?


----------



## lewis (1 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Una pregunta que solo los paleodietistas podéis responder. ¿Cómo es esa dieta desde el punto de vista humano? No me refiero al punto de vista científico, sino al punto de vista personal.
> 
> Lo pregunto porque aquí tenéis un grupo de personas que hacen lo que parece el mejor tratamiento que existe para curar la diabetes: una dieta a base de vegetales crudos durante un mes.
> 
> ...



En mi caso lo contrario a sacrificio, busque antónimos.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Una pregunta que solo los paleodietistas podéis responder. ¿Cómo es esa dieta desde el punto de vista humano? No me refiero al punto de vista científico, sino al punto de vista personal.
> 
> Lo pregunto porque aquí tenéis un grupo de personas que hacen lo que parece el mejor tratamiento que existe para curar la diabetes: una dieta a base de vegetales crudos durante un mes.
> 
> ...




Aquí hay unos matices:

- Uno puede ser vegetariano. Y eso conlleva no comer NUNCA animales. No se puede ser medio vegano. O se es, o no se es. Si se come poca carne, ya se es omnívoro.

- Uno puede seguir la dieta paleo, pero eso no significa que sea paleo, a diferencia del "ser vegano". 
Yo nunca digo que soy paleo, sino simplemente seguidor de la dieta paleo o dieta evolutiva. Lo soy pq considero que es lo mejor par ami salud y a lo que está adaptado mi cuerpo.
Con lo cual, de vez en cuando como algo "no paleo". Bien sea por gusto, por estar con amigos en una cena... por lo que sea. 

Estas fiestas he tenido 3 cenas con familia/amigos. Ahí he comido pan, y algun dulce. De hecho no he pecado en nada más. Nada de alcohol ni nada frito... 
Pan, dulces y luego, ensaladas, pasteles de verdura, marisco, jamon,, carnes, tortilla y poco más.

Aqui no se trata de decir: 
nunca más vas a comer pan
nunca más vas a comer pizza
nunca mas verás una coca cola.

Simplemente es sabe que son alimentos nocivos y que tu cuerpo no necesita. A partir de ahí, a sabiendas de eso, con que los comas esporádicamente, más que suficiente.

Pero comer ad libitum: frutas, verduras, carnes, pescados, huevos, frutos secos... no provoca hartazgo. Puedes encontrar en falta el azúcar, pero con lo que puedes comer no tendrás hartazgo de seguir estas pautas evolutivas.

El veganismo es otra cosa. Ahí sí que veo gente con "hartazgo". Todo el día mirando si pueden comer o no, según que. No sólo por el aburrimiento de comer verde y poco más, sino pq cualquier producto de super es susceptible de llevar trazas de algun animal: chuches, salsas, ketchups...cualquier cosa puede llevar un derivado animal.

Para los paleos: si no nos movemos de carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras, huevos, frutos secos, ya tenemos asegurado nuestro 99%. Aquí no hay proceso que valga, no hay gluten que valga, no hay harina que valga...


----------



## autsaider (1 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Una pregunta que solo los paleodietistas podéis responder. ¿Cómo es esa dieta desde el punto de vista humano? No me refiero al punto de vista científico, sino al punto de vista personal.
> 
> Lo pregunto porque aquí tenéis un grupo de personas que hacen lo que parece el mejor tratamiento que existe para curar la diabetes: una dieta a base de vegetales crudos durante un mes.
> 
> ...



He encontrado una página al respecto: http://muyfitness.com/efectos-secundarios-dieta-info_8297/

Subrayo en rojo el aspecto humano de esta dieta en la fase de transición.

*Efectos secundarios de la dieta de Paleo*

Las dietas Paleo se centran en los alimentos que el hombre paleolítico atrapaba o recogía: carne de corral, huevos, mariscos, verduras, frutas, semillas y nueces. Puedes experimentar una mejor salud con una dieta que los humanos han comido desde hace miles de años, explica Robb Lobo, autor de “The Paleo Solution: The Original Human Diet”, que con una dieta moderna alta en granos, azúcares y alimentos procesados​​, los seres humanos han comido durante un período mucho más corto. Wolf, un ex bioquímico de investigación, es un experto en nutrición paleolítica. El cambio de la pirámide de alimentos del USDA a una dieta Paleo puede causar algunos efectos secundarios. Consulta con tu médico antes de cambiar tu dieta.


*Gripe por bajos carbohidratos*

*Algunas personas experimentan letargo, fatiga, irritabilidad y temblores cuando eliminan los almidones, cereales y legumbres en su dieta, explica Sébastien Noel, de Paleo Diet Lifestyle.* Aunque se pueden comer hidratos de carbono suficientes de las plantas en la dieta de Paleo, el cambio en el consumo total de carbohidratos puede ser bastante dramático si tu dieta anterior era muy pesada en panes, pastas y frijoles. *Los síntomas de la gripe por bajos carbohidratos suelen durar como máximo tres o cuatro semanas, dice Noel.* Durante este tiempo, tu cuerpo pasa a quemar las grasas como fuente de energía en lugar de carbohidratos.

*Aliento cetogénico*

A medida que tu cuerpo se desplaza a la quema de grasa sobre todo, en lugar de carbohidratos, para obtener energía, se desplazará en un proceso llamado cetosis. La acetona es un subproducto de la cetosis y que tiene un olor distinto. Esto es normal y por lo general no es un signo de preocupación, señala Noel. La cantidad exacta varía de persona a persona, en función del tamaño y nivel de actividad. Evita las patatas, el arroz y granos, ya que son más altos en carbohidratos y contienen menos nutrientes. Masticar menta o cilantro puede eliminar el aliento cetogénico, también.


*Hipotiroidismo*

Algunas personas con dietas bajas en hidratos de carbono a largo plazo reportan síntomas de hipotiroidismo, como fatiga, lentitud y la sensibilidad al frío, informa Noel. La dieta baja en hidratos de carbono suprime el apetito, lo que eventualmente transmite a tu cuerpo en modo de hambre. Si pierdes demasiado peso, tu cuerpo regula hacia abajo la función tiroidea para ahorrar energía. Puedes evitar esto comiendo grandes cantidades de verduras Paleo permitidas para mantener tus niveles de carbohidratos para arriba.

*Antojos*

Puedes experimentar antojos de azúcar y otras opciones no Paleo como patatas fritas durante el primer par de semanas de la transición a una dieta de Paleo, según Sarah Fragoso, autor del libro "Everyday Paleo". Esto siempre es seguido por un aumento la energía y la claridad mental. Los antojos cesan y la mayoría de las personas no informan que desean desesperadamente dulces y golosinas, como las que tienen en otras dietas, explica. Fragoso es un entrenador de fuerza y ​​acondicionamiento y un Crossfit Trainer nivel 1 certificado.

*Exceso de proteína*

La dieta Paleo incluye grandes cantidades de proteína animal: carne, mariscos, aves, huevos y pescado. A excepción de los peces, que tienen menos grasa total, estos alimentos son ricos en grasas saturadas y colesterol. El exceso de consumo de proteína animal eleva los niveles de colesterol malo LDL, disminuye el colesterol bueno HDL y aumenta el riesgo de enfermedades del corazón. (Ve la Referencia 4). Los riñones procesan los subproductos del metabolismo de las proteínas. Debido al alto contenido en proteínas de la dieta Paleo, los riñones tienen que trabajar más para eliminar los productos de desecho, de acuerdo con Martha Filipic, editora técnico de Chow Line, la columna de nutrición de Ohio State University. (Ve referencia 5, párrafo cuarto, segunda frase del final del párrafo que comienza por "Exceso de proteína" en negrita).


----------



## lewis (1 Ene 2017)

Ya nos han metido el troll de empiece de Año Nuevo.


----------



## autsaider (2 Ene 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Ya nos han metido el troll de empiece de Año Nuevo.



Troll es la puta madre que te trajo al mundo.

Preguntas de persona normal:

-¿De verdad pensáis que vosotros coméis bien y que el otro 99,99% de la población come mal?

-¿De verdad pensáis que habéis encontrado el santo grial de la nutrición, vosotros que no tenéis formación alguna en medicina ni dietética?

-Si comerse un plato de macarrones, una pizza o una fabada es malo, ¿entonces por qué la gente los come? Algún beneficio tendrá comerse eso o la gente no lo haría

-La gente normal adora comer hidratos de carbono. Y no se sienten cansados ni inflamados cuando se comen unas palomitas con caramelo o cualquier otro dulce. Vosotros formáis parte de un pequeño porcentaje de la población al que le sienta mal incluso comerse un panecillo.

-La gente normal lo pasa mal si intenta obtener las calorias a partir de mantequilla de nueces, aceite de coco y grasas diversas. Ellos no se sienten nada bien cuando empiezan con esto de la paleodieta. Se sienten mal al menos durante la fase de adaptación. La paleodieta no es para hacerla a largo plazo. Es para hacerla el tiempo de quitarse unos kilos de más y ya está.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Troll es la puta madre que te trajo al mundo.
> 
> Preguntas de persona normal:
> 
> ...



No hemos encontrado el santo grial de nada. Simplemente comemos tal y como se ha venido comiendo durante los últimos millones de años (adaptado a día de hoy).

Consideramos que el comer yogures, danoninos, bocadillos, galletas, penne rigota... es una moda que es innecesaria y que no nos aporta nada a la salud. 
Y además se le tiene que añadir que las enfermedades degenerativas, tb denominadas modernas (juntamente con la obesidad, diabetes...) aparecieron precisamente con la aparición de dichos hidratos refinados, procesados. Y además, a día de hoy, aparecen en gente más joven.

Nosotros pensamos que estas, provienen precisamente del abuso de las harinas y procesados.
Otros, opinan que viene de las grasas saludables
Y otros opinan que no vienen de nada, sino simplemente que como vivimos más, tb nos enfermamos más.

Yo soy del primer grupo. Respeto a los que opinan que los males vienen por otros cauces pero no lo comparto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Ene 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> No hemos encontrado el santo grial de nada. Simplemente comemos tal y como se ha venido comiendo durante los últimos millones de años (adaptado a día de hoy).
> 
> Consideramos que el comer yogures, danoninos, bocadillos, galletas, penne rigota... es una moda que es innecesaria y que no nos aporta nada a la salud.
> Y además se le tiene que añadir que las enfermedades degenerativas, tb denominadas modernas (juntamente con la obesidad, diabetes...) aparecieron precisamente con la aparición de dichos hidratos refinados, procesados. Y además, a día de hoy, aparecen en gente más joven.
> ...



Yo añadiría que la evidencia científica está inclinando claramente la balanza hacía ese primer grupo, en el que me incluyo. Cuando sea una certeza entonces ya no serán respetables las otras posiciones, igual que no es respetable que nadie me obligue a fumar lo que le sale de los pulmones dentro de un espacio cerrado público y social, y todo el mundo lo ve ya así. Y para eso falta ya muy poco...


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Ene 2017)

quebractubre dijo:


> Aquí está la madre del cordero.
> 
> El boniato al cocinarse transforma el maligno almidón en azúcar simple(no todo pero la mayoría)
> 
> Almidón malo, azúcar simple bueno. Sobre un cuerpo "destaponado", esto es, liberado de la horrenda dieta convencional de sobreabundancia de cinco o seis comidas al día más aperitivos y demás...



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Os informo de que es imposible cocinar cualquier tubérculo (todos son almidones, carbohidratos complejos) hasta reducirlo a azúcares simples. 

Para eso hay otros sistemas, pero entonces se obtienen mieles de diverso tipo, los siropes, los cuáles habéis demonizado convenientemente.

Aparte de que considerar que los almidones son negativos en base a una parafilia vuestra hidratofóbica es bastante poco científico y antihistórico.


----------



## sada (2 Ene 2017)

como os ha ido con el fin de año y el año nuevo? habéis pecado mucho?


----------



## Luizmi (2 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> ¿No es extraño? Saben que les va a curar, que solo tienen que hacerla durante un mes, y deciden no hacerla.



Es que el principal problema que tiene la gente con la comida es ajeno a la comida, estrés, preocupaciónes, sin tiempo para nada (más bien para lo importante), etc, y se paga con la comida, la gente llega quemada y se pone hasta el culo de lo primero que pilla, mucha es completamente incapaz de planificar un poco o de intentar el menor cambio de hábitos.

Y lo del hambre, cualquier hábito alimenticio que te haga pasar hambre esta condenado al fracaso, sencillamente no se puede pasar hambre.


----------



## bizarre (2 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> como os ha ido con el fin de año y el año nuevo? habéis pecado mucho?



El día de nochebuena casi nada, yo me ocupé de la cenami suegra la pobre ya empieza a ser mayor y no tenía muchas ganas de hacer nada

En noche vieja el trabajo fue mas repartido entre todos los comensales y si hubo azúcar y harinas pero bueno de vez en cuando no le veo el problema no voy a dejar de socializar, si hago el 90% de las comidas bien me veo saludable,pecar como tu dices no me parece un problema en mi caso, estoy en mi peso, no me produce malestar comer un día harinas como les pasa a algunos, y no dejo de sentirme saludable


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Troll es la puta madre que te trajo al mundo.
> 
> Preguntas de persona normal:
> 
> ...



Tico, eres un desinformador de lo peor que esta pasando por este hilo.

Todos, pero todos, los que hacemos paleo, NOS PONEMOS HASTA EL OJETE DE HIDRATOS DE ORIGEN NATURAL.

Se ve que te pagan los mismos que a Chicote para hacer creer a la gente que esto es una dieta hiperproteica y ya estamos hasta los cojones de explicar que comemos mucha mas fruta y verdura que la poblacion en general, y seguramente mas fruta y verdura que muchos veganos que se hinchan a procesados basados en harina de trigo.


----------



## autsaider (2 Ene 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Es que el principal problema que tiene la gente con la comida es ajeno a la comida, estrés, preocupaciónes, sin tiempo para nada (más bien para lo importante), etc, y se paga con la comida, la gente llega quemada y se pone hasta el culo de lo primero que pilla, mucha es completamente incapaz de planificar un poco o de intentar el menor cambio de hábitos.
> 
> Y lo del hambre, cualquier hábito alimenticio que te haga pasar hambre esta condenado al fracaso, sencillamente no se puede pasar hambre.



A esto me refería cuando preguntaba por el factor humano de esta dieta.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2017 at 17:13 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tico, eres un desinformador de lo peor que esta pasando por este hilo.
> 
> Todos, pero todos, los que hacemos paleo, NOS PONEMOS HASTA EL OJETE DE HIDRATOS DE ORIGEN NATURAL.
> 
> Se ve que te pagan los mismos que a Chicote para hacer creer a la gente que esto es una dieta hiperproteica y ya estamos hasta los cojones de explicar que comemos mucha mas fruta y verdura que la poblacion en general, y seguramente mas fruta y verdura que muchos veganos que se hinchan a procesados basados en harina de trigo.



Los manipuladores sois vosotros.

Cuando haces ayuno la cetosis empieza sobre el tercer día. Cuando haces una dieta cetogénica, la cetosis también ocurre. Se pierde algo de apetito. Entran menos calorias. Y por tanto se pierde peso sin pasar hambre.

Basta con que comas algo de hidrato para que la cetosis se rompa, vuelva el hambre, vuelvas a comer en exceso, y arruines todo el proceso durante días.

Por eso no es posible ponerse hasta el ojete de hidratos mientras haces una dieta cetogénica. Al menos no si tú intención es perder kilos (que es de lo que va este hilo).


----------



## lewis (2 Ene 2017)

En un año largo se acabó el estreñimiento, la ansiedad compulsiva y la grasa me dijo adiós y todo esto comiendo grasas saludables y sin pasar un gramo de hambre.


----------



## sada (2 Ene 2017)

Hablando de chicote no me pareció verlo más delgado en las campanadas


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> A esto me refería cuando preguntaba por el factor humano de esta dieta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ene-2017 at 17:13 ----------
> 
> ...



PERO QUIEN COÑO HACE AQUI DIETA CETOGENICA?

750 paginas y aun no te has enterado de que esto solo va de no comer procesados.

Haztelo mirar


----------



## ImNoOne (2 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Troll es la puta madre que te trajo al mundo.
> 
> Preguntas de persona normal:
> 
> ...



Hace 50 años era a gente "sin formación" la que decía que os médicos no debían fumar mientras trataban a embarzadas.



Tico dijo:


> -Si comerse un plato de macarrones, una pizza o una fabada es malo, ¿entonces por qué la gente los come? Algún beneficio tendrá comerse eso o la gente no lo haría



Lo malo es abusar de HC y grasas vegetales si no se hace una actividad física acorde. Los soldados en el frente se alimentan de fabada y pasta y están bien fuertes y sanos.



Tico dijo:


> -La gente normal adora comer hidratos de carbono. Y no se sienten cansados ni inflamados cuando se comen unas palomitas con caramelo o cualquier otro dulce. Vosotros formáis parte de un pequeño porcentaje de la población al que le sienta mal incluso comerse un panecillo.
> 
> -La gente normal lo pasa mal si intenta obtener las calorias a partir de mantequilla de nueces, aceite de coco y grasas diversas. Ellos no se sienten nada bien cuando empiezan con esto de la paleodieta. Se sienten mal al menos durante la fase de adaptación. La paleodieta no es para hacerla a largo plazo. Es para hacerla el tiempo de quitarse unos kilos de más y ya está.



La gente normal disfruta muriendo lentamente.


----------



## autsaider (3 Ene 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> PERO QUIEN COÑO HACE AQUI DIETA CETOGENICA?
> 
> 750 paginas y aun no te has enterado de que esto solo va de no comer procesados.
> 
> Haztelo mirar



Este es el título del hilo: *Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?

*Así que háztelo mirar tú.


----------



## ImNoOne (3 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Este es el título del hilo: *Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?
> 
> *Así que háztelo mirar tú.



Se puede comer menos HC sin entrar en cetosis.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Este es el título del hilo: *Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?
> 
> *Así que háztelo mirar tú.



El título del hilo es comer *MENOS* harinas y azúcar.

El título del hilo NO es "comer cero hidratos de carbono, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?

...pero podría serlo, ya que estoy seguro de que, sometidas a una dieta cetogénica, la mayoría de personas bajaría fulgurante e incluso excesivamente de peso.

Por demás, vamos a dar un repaso de conceptos esenciales:

Si yo digo "hay que comer menos azúcar y harinas",

¿Estoy incluyendo la fruta? Meeeec. No.

¿Estoy incluyendo las verduras? Meeeeec. No.

¿Estoy incluyendo los tubérculos? Meeeeec. No.

Siendo estrictos ni siquiera estoy incluyendo los cereales que se consumen enteros (maíz, arroz), pero bueno en fin.

Que eres un fail, Tico. Eres un fail, incapaz de comprender, y te voy a explicar por qué.

Tu fanatismo vegano, que no es otra cosa, no está apoyado por la evidencia (al revés). Entonces, entras en este hilo, y ves un montón de gente que postea diciendo que ha perdido peso, que ha ganado músculo, que rinde mejor, que se encuentra bien. Y eso no puede ser. Porque va en contra de tu fanatismo vegano (que no está apoyado por la evidencia). 

Y por eso te cierras en banda, y te niegas a entender. 

Pero no te preocupes; algunos tenemos mucha paciencia.


----------



## autsaider (3 Ene 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> El título del hilo es comer *MENOS* harinas y azúcar.
> 
> El título del hilo NO es "comer cero hidratos de carbono, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?



Sigue cagándola.

Las dietas cetogénicas no consisten en comer cero hidratos de carbono.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Sigue cagándola.
> 
> Las dietas cetogénicas no consisten en comer cero hidratos de carbono.









Me dejas loco hamigo.


----------



## autsaider (3 Ene 2017)

En vez de admitir que la has cagado, te haces el loco.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Ene 2017)

Año Nuevo Trolls viejos y TonTico otro panadero que se va a comer el Roscón de Reyes en el ignore.

Lo limpito que se ve el hilo sin trolls de estos, dicho sea de paso.

Saludos.


----------



## ImNoOne (3 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Sigue cagándola.
> 
> Las dietas cetogénicas no consisten en comer cero hidratos de carbono.



Consisten en comer nada o una cantidad irrisoria, no en limitarlos si provienen de ciertas fuentes.

En una dieta cetogénica casi no se puede comer fruta, en una paleo, toda la que se quiera.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Consisten en comer nada o una cantidad irrisoria, no en limitarlos si provienen de ciertas fuentes.
> 
> En una dieta cetogénica casi no se puede comer fruta, en una paleo, toda la que se quiera.



Déjalo, es retrasado supongo que debido a la falta de nutrientes, porque vaya tela ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Este es el título del hilo: *Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?
> 
> *Así que háztelo mirar tú.



Osea que la unica fuente de hidratos procede de las harinas y el azucar.

Las patatas, el arroz, los boniatos, las zanahorias, etc, en vez de hidratos son condensados de Bose-Einstein


----------



## autsaider (3 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Consisten en comer nada o una cantidad irrisoria, no en limitarlos si provienen de ciertas fuentes.
> 
> En una dieta cetogénica casi no se puede comer fruta, en una paleo, toda la que se quiera.



Precisamente ahora estoy leyendo dos libros sobre dieta cetogénica.

En las dietas cetogénicas se pueden comer pepinos, almendras, pimientos y toda clase de frutas: se puede e incluso se debe comer fruta.

Pero si en vuestra realidad paralela dieta cetogénica significa comer poco o nada de fruta, pues vosotros mismos con vuestra locura.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Precisamente ahora estoy leyendo dos libros sobre dieta cetogénica.
> 
> En las dietas cetogénicas se pueden comer pepinos, almendras, pimientos y toda clase de frutas: se puede e incluso se debe comer fruta.
> 
> Pero si en vuestra realidad paralela dieta cetogénica significa comer poco o nada de fruta, pues vosotros mismos con vuestra locura.



Que ya te hemos dicho que aqui no hace cetogenica ni Cristo.

La cetogenica mete un 5-10% de hidratos sin distinguir procedencia.

Solo he leido un forero y su novia que lo hacian por ser idonea para alguna dolencia y les iba bien.

El resto comemos hidratos naturales en cantidades altas y procesados tendiendo a cero.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Ene 2017)

Me acabo de cenar un brócoli ecológico entero, apenas calentado con aceite oliva virgen extra, y un buen filete en el aceitillo restante.

De merienda, dos peras.

Cetogénica pura, supongo.


----------



## ImNoOne (3 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Precisamente ahora estoy leyendo dos libros sobre dieta cetogénica.
> 
> En las dietas cetogénicas se pueden comer pepinos, almendras, pimientos y toda clase de frutas: se puede e incluso se debe comer fruta.
> 
> Pero si en vuestra realidad paralela dieta cetogénica significa comer poco o nada de fruta, pues vosotros mismos con vuestra locura.



Alguien que coma más de 20-50g de hidratos al día corre riesgo de romper la cetosis, así que poca fruta se puede comer ahí. Más bien nada.


----------



## rush81 (3 Ene 2017)

Alimentación: La moda de pasar un mes sin tomar azúcar: qué le pasa a la gente que intenta hacerlo. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Ene 2017)

rush81 dijo:


> Alimentación: La moda de pasar un mes sin tomar azúcar: qué le pasa a la gente que intenta hacerlo. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida



He leído el artículo, está bien, pero sigue sin tocar ni la punta del iceberg, no sólo es el azúcar, aunque es un gran paso. Eso sí me toca profundamente los cojones que el titular (que es lo único que lee el 90% de la gente, porque mayormente es paleta) ponga "la moda de..." que es claramente despectivo como todos sabemos, y que va a influenciar negativamente al lector que no vaya más allá contra el hecho de reducir azúcares... ¿quién paga al confidencial? La guerra va a ser muy dura, son muy hijos de puta, y se las saben todas.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Ene 2017)

Y a media mañana y lo que resta de día, pueden ustedes añadir lo que les venga en gana.


----------



## sada (4 Ene 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y a media mañana y lo que resta de día, pueden ustedes añadir lo que les venga en gana.



eso si no le ponen aún azúcar al colacao.. ::::

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 12:51 ----------

Muere Amaresh, la joven asturiana que llevaba cinco años en lista de espera por una reducción de estómago
pobre chica ante todo

que opináis del tema? leed los comentarios...


----------



## zapatitos (5 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> *eso si no le ponen aún azúcar al colacao.. ::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 12:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Desde mi ignorancia pero hay cosas que no me cuadran demasiado:

- Si como aseguran su obesidad mórbida no era "por zampar hamburguesas" sino producto de una enfermedad que le hacía engordar kilos y kilos sin probar bocado e incluso el suero hospitalario le engordaba ¿qué utilidad tendría en ella una cirugía bariátrica? Hasta donde yo se esta se utiliza en obesos extremos que son incapaces de dejar de comer, no es una liposucción sino que al reducirse su estómago comen menos y van perdiendo paulatinamente la grasa corporal. Entonces pregunto ¿de qué le serviría esto a una persona que asegura engordar incluso con el suero hospitalario? Con estómago más pequeño seguiría engordando igual supongo, sería lo más lógico digo yo no se.
Si alguien sabe más sobre esto que me lo aclare.

- *«Es verdad. Hacía todo lo que le decían los médicos y comía de forma saludable. De eso doy fe que era cierto».*
Cuando oigo o leo afirmaciones de este tipo tiemblo. No puedo saber exactamente lo que haría la muchacha pero me lo puedo imaginar ya que lo veo a mi alrededor. Supongo que sería tipo a lo que puse del Donostiako Ospitalea, en resumen mucho dietético, light, cereales, sin quitar azúcares y bajísimo en grasas (que es lo que engorda). En resumen comiendo poco y pasando hambre con una dieta oficialista.
El resultado de todo eso ya lo se demasiado, desequilibrio extremo de las hormonas que si además se une a que probablemente naciera con problemas congénitos pues el cóctel no me lo quiero ni imaginar.
Después le echamos la culpa a algo congénito como cuando no se explican la diabetes B (cuando la diabetes B de congénito tiene poco) y lo arreglamos. 

- No dicen nada sobre cual fué su alimentación durante su niñez y adolescencia ¿lo de no comer hamburguesas y comida procesada fué una constante durante toda su vida o solo lo hizo cuando comenzaron sus problemas? Esto es algo muy importante.

- Y por último, con los pocos datos que manejo y ya digo desde mi ignorancia, a mí nadie me va a quitar jamás de la cabeza que esta chavala siguiendo unas pautas alimenticias como las que yo siempre defiendo (nada procesado o lo menos procesado que te sea posible, nada de azúcar, verduras, grasa saludable, proteina y carbohidratos según tu actividad diaria y necesidades, etc etc etc) probablemente seguiría viva.

Vuelvo a reiterar desde mi ignorancia y faltándome más datos, igual con datos más completos mi opinión es muy distinta, pero con lo que manejo esta es mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## MAUSER (5 Ene 2017)

Tengo una amiga, amiga de la familia de toda la vida... muy gorda unos 150 kilos, con 165 de altura. Se ha hecho una reducción de estómago, los médicos le han dicho que tiene que beber leche. Todos los días se bebe un par de litros de leche, porque además le gusta mucho... Yo le he dicho que eso le va a ser muy perjudicial porque la leche está llena de azúcar y que así no va a adelgazar, pues bueno, cuando le dije eso le cambió la cara y me miró como si quisiera matarme. Cogí y le dije que tenía prisa. Ya no le diré nunca más nada.

Gracias a Dios que no le dije que tenía que comer grasas buenas, que si no hubiera pensado algo feo de mi.

Lo que está claro es que comer lo que ha comido toda la vida, alimentos que la han llevado a ese estado, aunque sea en menos cantidad (depende también de las veces al día que los coma) no le va a ayudar a perder lo ganado estos años.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ene 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Desde mi ignorancia pero hay cosas que no me cuadran demasiado:
> 
> - Si como aseguran su obesidad mórbida no era "por zampar hamburguesas" sino producto de una enfermedad que le hacía engordar kilos y kilos sin probar bocado e incluso el suero hospitalario le engordaba ¿qué utilidad tendría en ella una cirugía bariátrica? Hasta donde yo se esta se utiliza en obesos extremos que son incapaces de dejar de comer, no es una liposucción sino que al reducirse su estómago comen menos y van perdiendo paulatinamente la grasa corporal. Entonces pregunto ¿de qué le serviría esto a una persona que asegura engordar incluso con el suero hospitalario? Con estómago más pequeño seguiría engordando igual supongo, sería lo más lógico digo yo no se.
> Si alguien sabe más sobre esto que me lo aclare.
> ...



Entiendo perfectamente lo que quiere decir y yo también me imagino lo peor, ya lo puse antes no sé si en este hilo o en otro parecido, pero estas son fotos que saqué en el hospital general de Alicante, partiendo de esta aberración, uno se lo puede esperar todo:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ene 2017)

Los científicos identifican un nuevo órgano en el cuerpo humano: el mesenterio

¿En serio? ¿Así están las cosas? S. XXI y no se había visto este órgano nunca, con autopsias, microscopios que ven hasta los átomos, secuenciación del adn... y un largo etc, y ¿había pasado desapercibido un órgano? Hay que joderse!


----------



## ImNoOne (5 Ene 2017)

Toda esa gente que dice no comer y engordar miente, así de fácil. El cuerpo no crea energía de la nada.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ene 2017)

Ante la angustia existencial, es muy humano soportarla mediante el placer adictivo.

Sean drogas, trabajo, deporte, comida.

Y todos los drogadictos mienten y se mienten a si mismos.

El factor psicológico en los obesos habría que tenerlo mucho más en cuenta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ante la angustia existencial, es muy humano soportarla mediante el placer adictivo.
> 
> Sean drogas, trabajo, deporte, comida.
> 
> ...



Ya estamos culpabilizando a la víctima y desocializando problemas para individualizarlos, ¿sabéis a quién conviene este tipo de estrategias? Poco nos pasa...


----------



## bizarre (5 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Toda esa gente que dice no comer y engordar miente, así de fácil. El cuerpo no crea energía de la nada.



Yo no creo que sepan que están mintiendo, hay gente que hacen lo que les dice el médico y no adelgazan, el problema es la información que manejan muchos médicos, supongo que hay gente que le puede funcionar durante un tiempo si vienen de una alimentación deplorable, pero hay gente con el metabolismo ya tan jodido que las hipocalóricas no les hacen perder nada


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ene 2017)

responsabilizo a las víctimas, no las culpabilizo.

todos somos mayorcitos para saber lo que hacemos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> responsabilizo a las víctimas, no las culpabilizo.
> 
> todos somos mayorcitos para saber lo que hacemos.



Error desmontado aquí cientos de veces. Yo soy mayorcito para saber lo que hago, y hago lo que me dice el médico, y me meto en el cuerpo un 60% de carbohidratos de absorción rápida como dice la pirámide nutricional colgada de cualquier consulta y en todos los hospitales, salvo honrosas excepciones, y me da un infarto... Le ha pasado a mi padre.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> responsabilizo a las víctimas, no las culpabilizo.
> 
> todos somos mayorcitos para saber lo que hacemos.



No estoy de acuerdo. Yo, cuando me sobraba mucho peso, comía exactamente como me decían los médicos: mucho hidrato de carbono (base de la pirámide), además, sin discriminar (pan, pasta a saco) y cero grasas (cúspide de la pirámide) restringir carnes rojas y huevos...

Y pasando hambre.

Ahora me hincho a frutos secos y grasas y fruta y verdura, sólo "restrinjo" pan/azúcar/pasta (cúspide de mi pirámide) y soy delgado 

¿Magia?

ienso:


----------



## ImNoOne (5 Ene 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Yo no creo que sepan que están mintiendo, hay gente que hacen lo que les dice el médico y no adelgazan, el problema es la información que manejan muchos médicos, supongo que hay gente que le puede funcionar durante un tiempo si vienen de una alimentación deplorable, pero hay gente con el metabolismo ya tan jodido que las hipocalóricas no les hacen perder nada



Si alguien de verdad lleva una dieta de 800-1000kcal, adelgaza por cojones. En un campo de concentración se comían 500-700 y en dos años estaban en los huesos.

Estos que hay por Tumblr diciendo "es que no como y engordo, tengo genes de gordo" mienten como bellacos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Si alguien de verdad lleva una dieta de 800-1000kcal, adelgaza por cojones. En un campo de concentración se comían 500-700 y en dos años estaban en los huesos.
> 
> Estos que hay por Tumblr diciendo "es que no como y engordo, tengo genes de gordo" mienten como bellacos.



Es casi imposible seguir una dieta tan restrictiva. Y menos teniendo un terrible sobrepeso. Por demás, sería mucho más efectivo el ayuno total, como ha demostrado el Dr. Fung, dado que en principio, no destroza el metabolismo basal (como si hace una terrorífica dieta de hambruna como las del ejemplo que pones de los campos de concentración).

La obesidad es un trastorno hormonal. Va acompañada de ingesta excesiva, pero _no se debe a una ingesta excesiva_.

El obeso come, y su metabolismo asigna la mayor parte de lo ingerido a los almacenes de grasa. Resultado: se encuentra hambriento y sin energía (almacena la energía en el tejido adiposo, en lugar de emplearla en mantener el cuerpo en marcha). De ahí el terriblemente bajo metabolismo basal.

Todo esto está relacionado con la hiperinsulinemia, la resistencia a la insulina y la gestión corporal de leptina y grelina. 

Así, muy simplificado, esas serían las ideas principales. No tengo tiempo ahora de extenderme.


----------



## ImNoOne (5 Ene 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Es casi imposible seguir una dieta tan restrictiva. Y menos teniendo un terrible sobrepeso. Por demás, sería mucho más efectivo el ayuno total, como ha demostrado el Dr. Fung, dado que en principio, no destroza el metabolismo basal (como si hace una terrorífica dieta de hambruna como las del ejemplo que pones de los campos de concentración).
> 
> La obesidad es un trastorno hormonal. Va acompañada de ingesta excesiva, pero _no se debe a una ingesta excesiva_.
> 
> ...



Es imposible estar gordo sin comer de más, imposible. Una persona equilibrada hormonalmente come de mas y después aparece el desequilibrio, antes no.

La obesidad la produce comer más de lo que el cuerpo necesita. Corrigiendo eso nadie está gordo.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Ene 2017)

_El azúcar induce las mismas respuestas que la nicotina, el alcohol, la cocaína e incluso la heroína en la región del cerebro conocida como el "centro de recompensa". Así, los dulces, al igual que las citadas drogas, estimulan la liberación de los mismos neurotransmisores, en particular la dopamina, que consiguen hacernos felices. 

De hecho, los seres humanos aprendieron a refinar estas sustancias para concentrarlas y aumentar sus efectos en el cerebro y el cuerpo. Las hojas de coca, por ejemplo, son ligeramente estimulantes cuando se mastican, pero poderosamente adictivas cuando se refinan. Pero también el azúcar ha sido refinado desde su forma original para aumentar la rapidez y concentrar sus efectos en nuestro organismo.

Cuanto más consumimos estas sustancias, menos dopamina producimos naturalmente en el cerebro. El resultado es que necesitamos "más droga" para obtener la misma respuesta placentera. Sin embargo, la mayoría de nosotros nunca sabrá si sufrimos sutiles síntomas de abstinencia por el azúcar, porque muy probablemente nunca estaremos el tiempo suficiente sin consumirlo para poder averiguarlo. 

"Esto podría parecer exagerado y fuera de proporción, pero el azúcar es la droga más peligrosa de los tiempos y aún se puede conseguir en cualquier lugar", comentaba el jefe del servicio de salud pública de Ámsterdam, Paul van der Velpen, en un artículo publicado en la página web oficial del organismo, en 2013, para hacer un llamamiento de emergencia a regular la venta de azúcar en Holanda.

El responsable de salubridad explicaba que, a diferencia de las grasas y otros alimentos, el azúcar interfiere con el apetito del cuerpo creando un deseo insaciable a seguir comiendo. Un efecto que es responsabilidad de la industria alimentaria por utilizarlo para incrementar el consumo de sus productos. "Quienquiera que coma azúcar quiere más y más", afirmaba.

La denuncia de Van der Velpen no era ninguna exageración. El azúcar se ha convertido en uno de los ingredientes que contienen los alimentos preparados y envasados. Así, hay azúcar no solo en los alimentos dulces obvios, como las galletas o los helados, los chocolates o los refrescos, sino también en las salsas barbacoa, sopas ya preparadas, tomates enlatados, carnes procesadas, pastas, panes, y así hasta un sinfín de alimentos. 

Incluso los fabricantes que "velando por nuestra salud" comenzaron a anunciar hace un par de décadas productos bajos en grasa, especialmente las saturadas, reemplazaron esas calorías "sobrantes" con azúcares para hacerlas igual, o más, apetecibles. "Era como si la industria alimentaria hubiera decidido en masa que, si un producto no se endulzaba al menos un poco, nuestros paladares modernos lo rechazaban y compraríamos en su lugar la versión de un competidor", explica Taubes sobre esta revolución alimentaria. _


¿Por qué el azúcar es la droga más popular del mundo? - RT


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ene 2017)

> Yo soy mayorcito para saber lo que hago, y hago lo que me dice el médico



Oxímoron. No decides hacer lo que te dice el médico, decides no buscar alternativas. Sigues la programación que tenemos todos de obedecer a la autoridad, y reconocer como autoridad a quien nos digan.

Si algo no funciona, es tu decisión cambiarlo, diga lo que diga ese médico concreto.


Esta faceta psicológica no se ha tratado aun en el hilo :


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> responsabilizo a las víctimas, no las culpabilizo.
> 
> todos somos mayorcitos para saber lo que hacemos.



Por favor informese de lo que es la tumba metabolica y su relacion con las dietas hipocaloricas, y asi no hara afirmaciones tan gratuitas.


----------



## osona (5 Ene 2017)

Ahora voy yo, en plan darle la vuelta a la tortilla al hilo.
Si difícil es adelgazar y perder peso para combatir la obesidad que puede ser debida a muchas causas, también es difícil ENGORDAR.
Antecedentes:
Persona sana, en la cincuentena, que jamás ha padecido de nada más allá de una gripe hace 7 años, y sin restricción alimenticia alguna.
1,70cm. estatura, complexión delgada, 53-54kg, I.M.C. 18,6 (normal).
En agosto 2015, me diagnostican una enfermedad "de moda", de la que algunos no lo cuentan y me tratan con quimio-radioterapia.
En Julio de 2016, después de todo el follón de pruebas y terapias y que los médicos me dicen que esta la voy a contar, me encuentro con una analítica de mierda (llena de valores "en rojo") con una anemia terrible, una depresion mental y sin hambre ni ganas de comer, o sea que no sabía si morirme o sobrevivir, parecia un esqueleto con piel que respiraba, 38kg, y una I.M.C, de 14 (delgadez severa) lo llaman caquexia.
SOLUCION: Echar mano a lo que dijo Hipocrates por allá el año 400 a.c. "Que el alimento sea tu medicina y que tu medicina sea el alimento".
Manos a la obra, y CAMBIO de política alimentaria y afortunadamente en temas de nutrición, sin ser experto, si tengo ciertos conocimientos.
He tomado conciencia de tomar ALIMENTOS en lugar de tomar COMIDA.
Para entendernos una verdura, una hortaliza, una fruta, un cereal integral, una legumbre, una carne roja o blanca, un pescado azul o blanco, son ALIMENTOS, una pizza, un frankfurt, un plato cocinado, un pastelito industrial, lo que sirven en un "fast-food", aperitivos en bolsa, salsas de bote... es COMIDA.
Debidamente dosificados, y 5 veces al dia, estos alimentos me han permitido llegar a pesar a dia de hoy 48kg, y la última análitica del pasado 20/12, ha salido PERFECTA, o sea sin ningún valor "en rojo", Hematocrito, colesterol (LDL, HDL), triglicéridos, urea, acido úrico, y como siempre presión arterial de 120- 80 !!toma ya!!!
Por si me olvidaba, me gustan los huevos (ecológicos código 0), leche fresca pasterizada, yogur y kefir de cabra/oveja, algas (kombu, wakame, espirulina) setas (shitake, champiñón, .....) bebida vegetal (avena, almendra, soja....) chocolate 80-90% mínimo de cacao, 
No quiero ser "taliban" de nada y señalar tajantemente como mierda o veneno según que productos, pero si intentar EVITAR en lo posible, como las grasas trans, azúcares refinados o harinas, sal, cereales refinados, y productos con muchas letras "E".
No me atrevo a calificar lo mio de DIETA, más bien diría que es un cambio de "chip" y que espero que se convierta en un hábito y mi filosofía nutricional de por vida, ya que ello me ha permitido llegar donde estoy y todavía me falta, pero he recuperado la SALUD y bienestar físico-emocional, que es algo que no se paga con dinero.
Para terminar, añadir que mis 2 horas diarias de ejercicio (caminar-footing) no me las salto ni por un huracán.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ene 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Por favor informese de lo que es la tumba metabolica y su relacion con las dietas hipocaloricas, y asi no hara afirmaciones tan gratuitas.



Lo que es gratuito es tratar de desautorizar el mensaje reduciéndolo a casos extremos.

Si se come menos de lo que se gasta, se adelgaza aun comiendo mal.

Ahora, si me quieres decir que los adictos al azúcar o a la comida en general no mienten o se autoengañan, pues vale.

Lo primero para adelgazar es tener fuerza de voluntad.


----------



## lewis (5 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Lo que es gratuito es tratar de desautorizar el mensaje reduciéndolo a casos extremos.
> 
> Si se come menos de lo que se gasta, se adelgaza aun comiendo mal.
> 
> ...



Pero a ver no hemos dicho 100 veces que hay cantidad de gente que ha posteado diciendo que comen más que antes y han adelgazado (mi caso)? 
Lea un poco que es gratis.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ene 2017)

A quien le falta comprensión lectora es a ti, yo no he hablado de comer más o menos, mejor o peor, más o menos calorías.

He dicho comer menos de lo que se gasta, a ver si lo coges.

Claro que se puede comer más cantidad, y más calorías, y adelgazar incluso sin ejercicio. Si te alimentas sin hidratos rápidos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Ene 2017)

osona dijo:


> Ahora voy yo, en plan darle la vuelta a la tortilla al hilo.
> Si difícil es adelgazar y perder peso para combatir la obesidad que puede ser debida a muchas causas, también es difícil ENGORDAR.
> Antecedentes:
> Persona sana, en la cincuentena, que jamás ha padecido de nada más allá de una gripe hace 7 años, y sin restricción alimenticia alguna.
> ...



Le felicito que despues de semejante trance haya tenido la entereza psicologica para quitarse de en medio mierdas procesadas, y comer con alimentos reales. 

Que siga su mejoria muchos años.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2017 at 23:52 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> A quien le falta comprensión lectora es a ti, yo no he hablado de comer más o menos, mejor o peor, más o menos calorías.
> 
> He dicho comer menos de lo que se gasta, a ver si lo coges.
> 
> Claro que se puede comer más cantidad, y más calorías, y adelgazar incluso sin ejercicio. Si te alimentas sin hidratos rápidos.



Ya aburre explicar lo mismo.

Lo del balance energetico es una falacia del tamaño de Francia. Se han dado suficientes pruebas en este hilo de que engordar (acumulacion de grasa) es un tema hormonal con especial participacion de la insulina.

Si sigue utilizando la frase 'comer menos de lo que se gasta' incurre Ud en un error de bulto da igual el contexto de la frase.


----------



## capital tali (5 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Lo que es gratuito es tratar de desautorizar el mensaje reduciéndolo a casos extremos.
> 
> Si se come menos de lo que se gasta, se adelgaza aun comiendo mal.
> 
> ...



Se puede tener fuerza de voluntad un mes, un semestre, quizás en un caso extremo un año, pero viviendo en España, lo ULTIMO que hace falta es fuerza de voluntad. Toda dieta que haga pasar hambre esta condenada a fracasar SI o SI. Se puede adelgazar en un monasterio encerrado un mes, pero son ganas de perder, tiempo, dinero y salud.

Adelgazar es fácil si sabes como.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Ene 2017)

Aburre, si.

Entiendes lo que quieres, no hablo de balance energético comida-gasto, sino comidaaprovechada-gasto.

En la cantidad de comida aprovechada claro que influye la insulina.

Te repito, aprovechas más o menos parte de la cantidad que comes influido por la insulina y más que son influidas en su cantidad por la calidad de lo comido.
En metabolismo y grasa en porcentajes variables según lo expuesto en el hilo.

Y para adelgazar sin faltar a las leyes físicas, hay que aprovechar menos de lo que se gasta para no solo no acumular grasa sino gastar la acumulada.

O sea que me repito otra vez, se puede adelgazar comiendo más calorías y poniéndose hasta arriba. Vuelve a decirme que defiendo el balance energético entendido por calorías.

Me da que te has tomado como algo personal el que diga que en la obesidad hay algo de adicción a la comida, más o menos según la persona, que se niegan a si mismos.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2017 at 00:03 ----------

fuerza de voluntad no para pasar hambre, para dejar los bollos.


----------



## Esse est deus (6 Ene 2017)

He tenido algo de sobrepeso en determinadas épocas de mi vida. Me gusta comer mucho, normalmente sano, pero abundante, y si además paso por un período de mucho trabajo o nerviosismo, como con ansiedad. En mi vida he cogido sobrepeso varias veces y he bajado de peso de muchas formas, casi siempre con restricción de ingesta y pasar hambre: vamos, bajar peso por cojones. Desde hace dos años que empecé a restringir azucares, hidratos de carbono y almidones, no diré que a cero, pero sí quitando de mi dieta harinas y azúcar bajo peso sin darme cuenta o me mantengo y vivo saciado. 

No soy muy estricto y la patata se cuela en varías recetas y situaciones similares, pero mi dieta se ha polarizado a mucha fruta y de todo tipo (plátanos muchos, con muchos hidratos de carbono), verdura, mucho pescado, muchos frutos frescos, muchos quesos, de frescos a maduros, yogures también (leche no tomo porque sencillamente lo fui dejando sin darme cuenta hace ya unos años, no recuerdo en que momento desapareció de mi dieta, fue antes de empezar a dejar las harinas y azúcares de manera consciente).

Yo aseguro que a mí también me funciona. 

No creo en la paleodieta porque no creo en la historia de la evolución humana tal como se predica hoy. 

No creo que los cereales ni azúcares sean malos ni venenosos, todo lo contrario, salvo obviamente los refinados, pero los procesos de refinamiento, industrialización, degeneración natural de un producto y artificialización son malos para todo alimento. 

Si no se quiere perder peso muy deprisa (aunque la verdad es que se baja rápido), se es constante, un pequeño cambio de hábitos alimenticios: reducción considerable de harinas y azúcares, que cuando se sustituyen por frutas, frutos secos, quesos, etc, igualmente sabrosos no implica sacrificio, es la solución que siempre había buscado. 

Hay temporadas que casi descuido lo que como, pero en cuanto salta una mínima alarma, vuelvo a la restricción y en dos semanas vuelvo a perder peso y como mucho, no miento, mucho. Los plátanos me quitan el ansia de hidratos de carbono y puedo comer perfectamente tres o cuatro al día: me di cuenta desde el principio que al restringir harinas el cuerpo me pedía plátanos porque antes no era una fruta que me llamase especialmente la atención, y consumirlos cerraba una dieta totalmente saciante pero bajaba peso, especialmente con una actividad física moderada, como caminar, aunque va por temporadas, otras apenas me muevo pero ya no engordo, es más, mi tendencia es ahora a bajar. 

Estaba ahí, siempre lo estuvo, cualquier libro de dietas de finales del XIX, cualquier médico de entonces, cualquier arriero o ganadero, tutor, partera, madre de familia, etc. sabía que nada de harinas para no engordar si no tienes actividad. Se perdió lo que se sabía de sobra hasta principios de siglo XX en cuanto a dietas con personas y animales, se le dio la vuelta Dios sabe porqué. Nada nuevo bajo el Sol.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> *Si alguien de verdad lleva una dieta de 800-1000kcal, adelgaza por cojones. En un campo de concentración se comían 500-700 y en dos años estaban en los huesos.
> 
> Estos que hay por Tumblr diciendo "es que no como y engordo, tengo genes de gordo" mienten como bellacos.*



El organismo humano está diseñado para detectar momentos de escasez y hambruna, en ese momento intentará ahorrar toda la energía posible para subsistir el mayor tiempo posible. En la práctica significa que irá poco a poco desechando funciones que considere menos vitales para ahorrar así energía. Fatalmente y si el periodo de escasez y hambruna es demasiado amplio o muy extremo llegará un momento en que las únicas funciones que podrá suprimir para ahorra energía serán tan vitales como por ejemplo respirar o hacer latir el corazón y el individuo morirá.

Que sucedía en los campos de concentración nazis, que en teoría eran una condena a X años de trabajos forzados pero en la práctica eran una condena a muerte en pocos meses.

Los nazis eran tremendamente metódicos y buricráticas y no dejaban practicamente nada al azar. El regimen de trabajos forzados y dieta del interno medio condenado a trabajos forzados estaba perfectamente diseñado para que el interno durara unos tres meses y a lo sumo cuatro meses. Nadie que hiciera trabajos forzados tenía posibilidad de durar más tiempo y en ese máximo de tiempo todos llegaban a la muerte por varias causas y enfermedades relacionadas con ese regimen. Cada tres meses aproximadamente se reemplazaba a los condenados a trabajos forzados por otra nueva remesa.

La dieta era de alrededor de 500-1000 Kc (dependiendo del día ya que de vez en cuando tenían un día especial con algo de carne, un huevo o similares) Esto unido a largas jornadas de trabajos forzados muchas veces en situaciones extremas (daba igual si llovía, nevaba seguían trabajando igual) los castigos (practicamente todo estaba prohibido y castigado con castigos físicos o permaneciendo por la noche durante horas en la Appellplatz en posición de firmes) hacía totalmente imposible resistir más allá de unos tres meses. Solo los "privilegiados" que trabajaban en el mismo campo tenían alguna posibilidad de hacerlo.

Después está el Efecto Rebote. Este efecto suele producirse cuando personas que llevan un regimen alimenticio insuficiente vuelven a un tipo de alimentación normal.

En la sociedad actual estamos acostumbrados a creer que el efecto rebote es de marujas y marujos que pierden rapidamente kilos y después los vuelven a ganar igual de rápido e incluso alguno más, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, el efecto rebote puede llevar al individuo incluso a la muerte.

Esto se descubrió cuando a los liberados de los campos de trabajo nazis se les volvió a alimentar de una manera más normal. Muchísimos de los liberados murieron en los días posteriores e incluso meses después. Organismos acostumbrados a ralentizarse para intentar subsistir con practicamente nada de energía, de repente recibían a diario alrededor de 3 a 10 veces la energía a la que estaban acostumbrados. El resultado es obvio, sobrecarga, colapso. Como cualquer máquina porque a pesar de todo no dejamos de ser máquinas.

En esos tiempos esto no se sabía pero ahora si, por eso a los que desgraciadamente sufren esas cosas se les vuelve a poner en una alimentación más racional muy poquito a poco. Para evitar ese efecto rebote del organismo que puede llevarle a graves complicaciones e incluso la muerte.

En resumen, me parece una frivolidad comparar a internos en campos de trabajos forzados con gente que vive en la sociedad actual. Los primeros estaban sometidos a un regimen de vida que probablemente ni yo aguantaría demasiado tiempo con mis 4500-5000 Kc (ellos lo tenían que intentar con 500-1000) en ese contexto de trabajo hasta la extenuación, castigo físico, estrés continuo y restrición energética no hay ahorro que valga.

Poco que ver en el contexto actual, a no ser que estés defendiendo que a una persona por ser obesa la pongamos una dieta de 500Kc, a trabajar haciendo carreteras a pico y pala de sol a sol flagelándola cada vez que baje el ritmo y que se pase varias noches en vela y en posición de firmes en la plaza de su pueblo. Así seguro que adelgaza y tú y yo también, en unos meses no se nos ven ni los huesos.

Pero es que aquí hablamos de circunstancias normales en la sociedad actual, no de situaciones excepcionales como las que se vivieron en los campos. Y en las circunstancias actuales hay muchísimos obesos que pueden comer muy poquito (500-1000 Kc) y aún así no adelgazar.

Saludos.


----------



## ImNoOne (6 Ene 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> .
> 
> Pero es que aquí hablamos de circunstancias normales en la sociedad actual, no de situaciones excepcionales como las que se vivieron en los campos. Y en las circunstancias actuales hay muchísimos obesos que pueden comer muy poquito (500-1000 Kc) y aún así no adelgazar.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso es imposible, una persona, aún en sedentarismo absoluto, a nada que pese más de 40-50 kilos magros gasta 1200-1500kcal en mantenerse vivo.

Cuando se ha sometido de verdad a un gordo a una dieta de 1000kcal, han adelgazado, todos. Otra cosa es que un obeso tiende a infravalorar (y mucho) lo que come. En EEUU ingieren 3-4k kcal con una percepción de haber comido poco más de mil, así claro que no pierden peso.

De hecho, en los campamentos de adelgazamiento les dan una dieta mínima, un poco de deporte (porque si no los matan, tal cual) y pierden peso a una velocidad casi peligrosa.

Por mucho que el cuerpo esté diseñado para soportar escasez (que lo está, no lo dudo), si el total de calorías asimiladas (que no ingeridas, aunque nunca será mayor que estas) es inferior al total de calorías gastadas, hay adelgazamiento.


----------



## lewis (6 Ene 2017)

Aquí han echado al siguiente troll al de Reyes, lo dicho trabajo fijo-discontinuo.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Ene 2017)

troll tu puta madre, gilipollas


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> troll tu puta madre, gilipollas



Pues no seras un troll pero vas de cuñao.

Yo con 1,87 y 100 kilos hacia la de 1500 cal que le ponian a mi señora y no conseguia perder mas de cuatro kilos.

Eso si pasaba hambre pero de morirme nada. Luego comiendo sin procesados 17 kilos menos pasando de 2000 cal.

Lo que venimos diciendo, esto es una conspiracion

Pd. El metabolismo basal (oficianoico) de una persona de 40 kilos no llega a 1500 cal ni harta de orujo.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Ene 2017)

nunca he negado lo que dices en este post

lo que sigo diciendo es que en la obesidad hay mucho de ansiedad reprimida comiendo, el mismo mecanismo con el azúcar que la cocaína.

y que no hay que creer ni lo que diga nadie en desintoxicación.


----------



## ImNoOne (6 Ene 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues no seras un troll pero vas de cuñao.
> 
> Yo con 1,87 y 100 kilos hacia la de 1500 cal que le ponian a mi señora y no conseguia perder mas de cuatro kilos.
> 
> ...



Porque de los alimentos sin procesar se aprovechan muchas menos calorías.

Si pudiese ver la eficiencia energética de ambas dietas vería que con la primera lo aprovecha casi todo, y con la segunda no, por eso los que hemos hecho una dieta sin procesados hemos adelgazado comiendo mucho.

Un gordo de 80 kilos puede tener una masa magra de 40, y ese con 1200 adelgaza, y con 1500 también.


----------



## lewis (6 Ene 2017)

Cómo se revuelven los troles, se lo dices a uno y salta la copia. :XX:


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Ene 2017)

anda, cómete unas chuches que ahora no te ve nadie.


----------



## osona (6 Ene 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues no seras un troll pero vas de cuñao.
> 
> Yo con 1,87 y 100 kilos hacia la de 1500 cal que le ponian a mi señora y no conseguia perder mas de cuatro kilos.
> 
> ...



Como no tengo la casilla de agradecer, acaso por ser nuevo, doy las gracias a Karlos por sus buenos deseos hacia mi.
A ver si nos vamos enterando de la diferencia entre hidratos de carbono simples de absorción rápida, y los complejos de absorción lenta.
Como paradigma de los primeros tenemos el azucar blanco del café, que es "goma2" para el páncreas con un subidón de insulina y de índice glucémico, y luego tenemos los cereales integrales, la pasta integral, las legumbres .... que con su dosis de fibra, el cuerpo va absorbiendo lentamente y liberando energia de forma paulatina y con una sensación de saciedad que nos evita "picar" entre horas, y probablemente algo azucarado para pasar el "mono"
Compadezco a los que desayunan su leche con cola-cao, "Kellog´s", y bolleria industrial (Donut, madalena, Bollycao, croissant, ensaimada, pan de molde, bizcocho......)
Por si a alguien le interesa voy a contar que tengo en la despensa para mi desayuno.
Imprescindible el "Minipimer" ya que lo tomo en forma de batido, de unos 400cc.
Muesli, o sea copos integrales (no hinchados, tipo "crunchy) de trigo, cebada, centeno, trigo sarraceno, con frutos secos o sea pasas, pipas, ciruelas, platano, piña.......
Polen, miel cruda, semillas de cáñamo, de lino,de chia, levadura de cerveza, germen de trigo, cacao puro, espirulina, canela, nueces, almendras, salvado de avena
Y como elemento líquido para la "papìlla", leche fresca pasteurizada de cabra, oveja o vaca, y también bebida vegetal de avena, almendra, espelta, soja
Evidentemente no los uso todos cada dia, pero 5 o 6 ingredientes diferentes seguro que si para ir variando. Lo que si es fijo es el muesli.
No veas la de nutrientes sanos que le doy a mi cuerpo y como noto esa energia que se va liberando poco a poco, y a media mañana en lugar de ir al bar a tomar un refresco azucarado con una bolsa de patatas fritas, mejor y más barato una pieza de fruta.


----------



## piru (6 Ene 2017)

*La cara oculta de las frutas y las verduras*

A algunos se les van a romper los esquemas:

La cara oculta de las frutas y las verduras

LA CARA OCULTA DE LAS FRUTAS Y LAS VERDURAS. 1ª Parte. | Nutrición en Casa, Yo Isasi


----------



## zapatitos (6 Ene 2017)

piru dijo:


> *A algunos se les van a romper los esquemas:
> 
> La cara oculta de las frutas y las verduras
> 
> LA CARA OCULTA DE LAS FRUTAS Y LAS VERDURAS. 1ª Parte. | Nutrición en Casa, Yo Isasi*



Resumen, todo es muy malo y te va a matar miles de trillones de veces excepto el puto pan y las putas galletas que recomienda comer en otra parte de su blog que eso si que no tiene nada de malo y te da la energía que necesitas para tu día a día 

Otro que se va a hacer a puñetas con los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## ImNoOne (6 Ene 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Resumen, todo es muy malo y te va a matar miles de trillones de veces excepto el puto pan y las putas galletas que recomienda comer en otra parte de su blog que eso si que no tiene nada de malo y te da la energía que necesitas para tu día a día
> 
> Otro que se va a hacer a puñetas con los demás.
> 
> Saludos.



La fruta es malísima, por eso hemos sobrevivido millones de años a base de fruta y sin pan.

Vamos, la fruta es tan tan mala que si la comemos contraemos escorbuto. O era al revés?


----------



## zapatitos (6 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> *Eso es imposible, una persona, aún en sedentarismo absoluto, a nada que pese más de 40-50 kilos magros gasta 1200-1500kcal en mantenerse vivo.
> 
> Cuando se ha sometido de verdad a un gordo a una dieta de 1000kcal, han adelgazado, todos. Otra cosa es que un obeso tiende a infravalorar (y mucho) lo que come. En EEUU ingieren 3-4k kcal con una percepción de haber comido poco más de mil, así claro que no pierden peso.
> 
> ...



Venga lo intentaré otra vez.

El organismo humano tiene un mecanismo de defensa para detectar los tiempos de escasez y hambruna, algo que en nuestra sociedad actual no es necesario pero que en otros tiempos era esencial para su supervivencia. 

En la práctica este mecanismo lo que hace es que al detectar la entrada de menos energía ralentiza el metabolismo de la persona. ¿Como lo ralentiza? Dando menos prioridad o incluso eliminando aquellas funciones que no considere como esenciales para el fin último del organismo que no es otro que la mera subsistencia.

Funciones como producir hormonas, crear o mantener tejido muscular, pensar, equilibrio, coordinación, sensibilidad a la temperatura, etc (por poner algunos ejemplos) perderán prioridad y pasarán al último plano e incluso varias serán eliminadas. Las únicas que se mantendrán con prioridad serán la respiración, latidos, etc (por poner algunos ejemplos) esenciales para seguir vivos. La prioridad de cualquier caloría que sobre de las funciones que ese mecanismo considerre como esenciales será la de ser almacenada como reserva para seguir vivo el máximo tiempo posible. Pura y dura subsistencia.

Por eso una dieta con restricciones calóricas es muy difícil que funcione. Cuanto más disminuyas el aporte de energía más se defenderá el organismo ralentizándose. Y cuando vuelvas a darle de nievo la energía normal el cuerpo aumentará a toda velocidad sus reservas de grasa por temor a una nueva época de escasez. Pura y dura subsistencia. Y en casos extremos como el que pusiste de los campos de concentración ese efecto rebote le podría ocasionar incluso la muerte.

Está claro que llegará un momento en que el organismo ya no se podrá defender disminuyendo más funciones sin morir y no tendrá más remedio que tirar de las reservas de grasa para seguir subsistiendo y se producirá un gran adelgazamiento como en el ejemplo que pusiste de los internos en campos de concentración nazis.

Pero creo que estaremos todos de acuerdo en que eso no es aplicable en nuestra sociedad actual y que no es sano de ninguna de las maneras. Aquí se defiende adelgazar de una forma sana y para adelgazar de una forma sana no es necesario comer menos sino comer *LO QUE NECESITAS Y MEJOR*. En el momento que aprendas a comer mejor y lo que necesitas tu cuerpo no detectará ningún peligro de hambruna y funcionará a todo gas gastando calorías como si fuera un nuevo rico gastando euros ganados en la lotería.

Saludos.


----------



## ImNoOne (6 Ene 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Venga lo intentaré otra vez.
> 
> El organismo humano tiene un mecanismo de defensa para detectar los tiempos de escasez y hambruna, algo que en nuestra sociedad actual no es necesario pero que en otros tiempos era esencial para su supervivencia.
> 
> ...



Hay un hecho que es cierto e innegable: si el cuerpo asimila menos de lo que necesita, adelgaza, punto. Ya pueden proceder de la fuente que sean, que mientras no lleguen al mínimo, se pierde peso.

Que hay formas mejores y peores? Pues claro, pero el principio básico es que para adelgazar hay que asimilar menos de lo consumido, es decir, el déficit calórico de toda la vida.

Y que conste que, mientras puedo vivo sin hidratos procesados y consumiendo una cantidad enorme de fruta y grasas animales, pero al César lo que es del César.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> *Hay un hecho que es cierto e innegable: si el cuerpo asimila menos de lo que necesita, adelgaza, punto. Ya pueden proceder de la fuente que sean, que mientras no lleguen al mínimo, se pierde peso.
> 
> Que hay formas mejores y peores? Pues claro, pero el principio básico es que para adelgazar hay que asimilar menos de lo consumido, es decir, el déficit calórico de toda la vida.
> 
> Y que conste que, mientras puedo vivo sin hidratos procesados y consumiendo una cantidad enorme de fruta y grasas animales, pero al César lo que es del César.*



No, el principio básico para adelgazar es *COMER MEJOR Y LO QUE NECESITAS* 

Lo que tú defiendes es *MORIR LENTAMENTE* como en el ejemplo extremo que pusieron de los campos de concentración.

Saludos.


----------



## ImNoOne (6 Ene 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> No, el principio básico para adelgazar es *COMER MEJOR Y LO QUE NECESITAS*
> 
> Lo que tú defiendes es *MORIR LENTAMENTE* como en el ejemplo extremo que pusieron de los campos de concentración.
> 
> Saludos.



Se puede adelgazar asimilando más calorías de las que se necesitan? Es una pregunta de si o no, ahorrarse la parrafada.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Se puede adelgazar asimilando más calorías de las que se necesitan? Es una pregunta de si o no, ahorrarse la parrafada.



Esque lo que tu llamas calorias es una cosa que se mide en laboratorio midiendo la energia que se desprende en la combustion.

Como ya se ha explicado aqui el organismo humano no funciona asi ni de lejos. Segun la procedencia de las calorias el cuerpo usara esa energia en crear musculo, huesos o grasa. En acelerar o ralentizar el metabolismo. Creara mas cantidad de hormonas o dejara de hacerlo. Activara el mecanismo de quemar grasas o las acumulara.

Si seguimos creyendo que el balance energetico vale para algo esque no nos hemos enterado de nada. 

Osea la respuesta es si se puede adelgazar asimilando mas calorias (teoricas) de las que el cuerpo necesita porque segun que vias metabolicas actives con la alimentacion acumulara o quemara grasa visceral. Con el sobrante de energia ya se encarga el cuerpo bien nutrido de mejorar el esqueleto, la musculatura o el sistema circulatorio o nervioso, o incluso lo excretara sin acumular grasa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Se puede adelgazar asimilando más calorías de las que se necesitan? Es una pregunta de si o no, ahorrarse la parrafada.



Rotundamente SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2017 at 20:34 ----------

Voy a contar una anécdota graciosa que nos ha ocurrido hace poco pero que viene muy bien al caso por lo que acaba de contar Karlos Smith. Mi mujer me contó que paseando al perro había una chica gordita, madre de familia, donde todos son más o menos gorditos, paseando al perrito, o perro sin raza, normalito mediano y algo rechoncho también como toda la familia. Pues bien el perro es simpático, cariñoso y le gustan los niños, para nada es un perro peligroso ni tiene aspecto de tal, todo lo contrario. Sin embargo lo llevan con bozal.

Por la noche lo paseo yo, así que me tropecé con la chica y el perro que me había contado mi mujer, así que acerqué al mío un poco a ver si jugaban y así fue, el otro pobre con bozal claro, y saludé a la chica, algo tímida, y le pregunté por el bozal, que no me parecía tan fiero como para llevar bozal, y ahí fue cuando me dijo que lo llevaba para evitar que se comiera las cacas de otros perros, que era una manía que tenía de siempre.

Le pregunté que dieta le daban: pienso mercadona y... "come mucho de lo nuestro porque nos gusta mimarlo: macarrones, pan (le daban pan duro para que se entretuviera royéndolo), espaguettis..." en fin, una familia clase media baja, tirando a baja, que se alimenta a base de carbohidratos refinados primero por ignorancia y luego porque son más baratos y además te dicen que son saludables, ¿es que no habéis visto la pirámide nutricional en las consultas?

No sé si fui yo mismo u otro forero el que puso un día la composición de los excrementos, básicamente proteínas sobrantes y grasas sobrantes, 0% carbohidratos, esos se los queda el cuerpo. El pobre animalico iba desesperado buscando la grasa y las proteínas que le faltaban!!!!!:

Composición de la mierda:

AGUA - 75%
SÓLIDOS - 25%
Bacterias muertas: 30 %
Grasas:10-20%
Sustancias inorgánicas:10-20%
Proteínas:2-3%
Otros: 30%
(Otros: restos no digeribles, pigmentos biliares, restos celulares...)


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ene 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Rotundamente SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2017 at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Eso me recuerda algun vegano que se empeña en que su perro tiene que ser tambien vegano porque ellos lo valen.

En la rama evolutiva de los simios si hay algunos frugivoros por lo que se le puede 'perdonar' la estupidez, pero en la de los canidos ya es de psiquiatra.

Unos por estulticia y otros por incultura nos lleva a estas situaciones comicas. Comicas, si no hubiese un animal derroido por medio.


----------



## sada (6 Ene 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Rotundamente SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2017 at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Que curioso.

Bueno hoy he pecado un trozo de bizcocho que era lo que había de postre . De comer pescado al horno . 
A ver si volvemos a la rutina habitual. Miedo me da el mono de azúcar


----------



## zapatitos (7 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> *Se puede adelgazar asimilando más calorías de las que se necesitan? Es una pregunta de si o no, ahorrarse la parrafada.*



Esa pregunta no se puede contestar con solo un SI o un NO porque es muchísimo más complejo que eso.

La Caloría es la unidad que mide cuanta energía proporciona un alimento al cuerpo. En términos estrictos mide la cantidad de calor que se necesita para subir un grado la temperatura de un gramo de agua destilada a constante presión.

Esto en teoría suena pero que muy bien, pero en un laboratorio no se pueden simular multitud de variables que afectan a las calorías que puedas ingerir. Pondré algunas de ellas sin orden de importancia:

- *Proporción entre los Nutrientes* - Subir o bajar el porcentaje de carbohidratos, proteinas o grasas puede afectar significativamente a la respuesta del organismo hacia ellos. No es ni de lejos lo mismo una proporción de Carbos 70 Proteina 15 Grasa 15 que una de Carbos 15 Proteina 20 Grasas 65. 

- *Nivel de las Hormonas* - Una hormona desajustada puede cambiar tu respuesta a los alimentos. Por ejemplo si eres resistente a la insulina tenderás a utilizar cada caloría en acumular más grasa en la zona de la espalda baja y abdominal. Por contra si eres sensible a la insulina tenderás a utilizar cada caloría para crear o mantener tu tejido muscular.

- *Termogénesis y Digestión* - Son los procesos por los cuales el organismo gasta calorías para producir calor y para digerir los alimentos. Todos los alimentos no producen el mismo calor ni tampoco se digieren de la misma manera y puede haber grandes diferencias.

- *Estrés* - Una simple discusión con la parienta puede afectar a tu consumo de energía.

- *Temperatura Ambiental, Humedad, Época* - También afectan a tu consumo energético.

Estas suelen ser las más importantes pero hay muchas más variables que afectan a tu gasto energético.

Y ahora me dices con un SI o un NO si a día de hoy alguna forma conocida de poder calcular todas esas variables y tener con algo de exactitud tu gasto energético diario. Y en caso afirmativo decir cual es la forma, no digo que no exista sino que yo la desconozco y estaría pero si existe estaría realmente muy interesado en conocerla.

Saludos.


----------



## nightprowler (7 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> La fruta es malísima, por eso hemos sobrevivido millones de años a base de fruta y sin pan.
> 
> Vamos, la fruta es tan tan mala que si la comemos contraemos escorbuto. O era al revés?




FALSO 

Para empezar el homo sapiens no lleva mas de 200000 años siendo generosos Nuestra especie no ha tenido la fruta como base en ningun momento, somos descendientes de cazadores recolectores que a su vez evolucionaron de otras dos especies de cazadores recolectores , tienes que retroceder hasta mas atras de los autralopithecus para ver un hominido con la fruta como base

Los primates de los que evoluciono nuestra especie adquirieron la capacidad de metabolizar almidon y perdieron la de metabolizar celulosa , es decir evolucionaron precisamente para NO depender de la fruta

Ese cambio les permitio colonizar las sabanas y no estar limitados a las areas tropicales ricas en fruta

Nosotros evolucionamos y los simios continuan pastando en las juglas

NUestra especie no ha sobrevivido a base de fruta sino a base de recolectar una amplia gama de alimentos desde raices a insectos pasando por frutas tuberculos granos y carnes de diferentes tipos

Lo de que la base de la alimentacion humana sea o haya sido en algun momento de los ultimos dos millones de años la fruta sencillamente no es cierto , no se sostiene desde el punto de vista paleontologico ni metabolico

Ni los homo habilis siquiera puede decirse que fuesen mayoritariamente frugivoros y estas saltando 3 especies y 300000 años atras


----------



## Cloaca (7 Ene 2017)

osona dijo:


> Ahora voy yo, en plan darle la vuelta a la tortilla al hilo.
> Si difícil es adelgazar y perder peso para combatir la obesidad que puede ser debida a muchas causas, también es difícil ENGORDAR.
> Antecedentes:
> Persona sana, en la cincuentena, que jamás ha padecido de nada más allá de una gripe hace 7 años, y sin restricción alimenticia alguna.
> ...



Estupendo, ahora podría subir un peldaño mas, y comprender que es lo que está sucediendo con todo este cambio de hábito.

Por encima del nivel "nutricional", están los estados de energía relativos a la ionización molecular, la energía de la que nos nutrimos procede de los electrones ( onda-partícula pero no vamos a profundizar). Cualquier actividad, que desarrolle con sobrecarga de electrones, deporte, nutrición, contacto a tierra, etc, será en beneficio de su salud, sin desequilibrios y/o corrigiendo estos en caso de producirse. La receta es muy sencilla, pero muy mal "entendida por los científicos".
Como señala Mariano Bueno, somos energívoros, ni frugívoros, veganos, vegetarianos ni puñetas.

Yo también llevo años sin un simple resfriado


----------



## zapatitos (7 Ene 2017)

nightprowler dijo:


> *FALSO
> 
> Para empezar el homo sapiens no lleva mas de 200000 años siendo generosos Nuestra especie no ha tenido la fruta como base en ningun momento, somos descendientes de cazadores recolectores que a su vez evolucionaron de otras dos especies de cazadores recolectores , tienes que retroceder hasta mas atras de los autralopithecus para ver un hominido con la fruta como base
> 
> ...



Yo es que me parto con todas estas teorías de la evolución humana para gafapastas aburridos.

No creo que haya que estudiar en la Universidad de Cambridge para imaginarse cual era la alimentacion de nuestros antepasados, solo hay que aplicar la lógica y esta nos dirá que nuestros antepasados como cualquier otro bicho (porque el hombre con sus diferencias no deja de ser un bicho osease un animal como todos los demás) se adaptó a comer lo que encontraba para poder subsistir como especie, como cualquier otro animal.

Esto implicaría irse alimentando de lo que pudiera según la época. En épocas buenas se hartaría de comer frutas silvestres y frutos secos y en las épocas malas de cuatro raices que encontrara y de la carroña que encontrara de otros animales e incluso de carroña de otros humanos. Porque no hay que ser muy inteligente para imaginarse que nuestros antepasados para poder subsistir habrán tenido que ser carroñeros y antropófagos. Es la ley de la supervivencia y no se puede juzgar a nuestros antepasados con nuestra moral actual, eso es completamente estúpido.

Lo que no me imagino es a nuestros antepasados haciendo pan y prehistóricas galletas Fontaneda como parece que muchos pretenden insinuar con chorradas sobre el almidón.

¿Pillarían mazorcas de trigo o maiz y se las comerían crudas o asadas al fuego? Pues claro, si no tenían otra cosa que iban a hacer. También en algún momento descubrirían que podían cazar actuando en manada como lobos y lo comenzaron a hacer. Igual que descubrieron que podían domesticar a ciertas especies para alimentarse de ellos y eso influyó exponencialmente en su evolución, bastante más que la invención de la agricultura.

Hay que ser bastante iluso para defender que el ser humano habría llegado a dominar el mundo por encima de los demás animales comiendo cereales y sin un gran aporte de proteinas. Bastante iluso o un troll de ASEMAC.

Sobre la fruta, tampoco hay que ser Einstein para imaginarse que se comería en cantidades industriales, en su época de recolección las tenían a mano sin ningún tipo de cuidado así que se hincharían de ella en la época estival y en la invernal de raices, carroña y la caza que encontraran.

En resumen, la agricultura lleva unos 10.000 años, la domesticación de animales unos 12.000-15.000 y antes de eso ¿de que se alimentaron nuestros antepasados? Pues de lo que podían encontrar en su hábitat osease frutos, raices, caza, carroña y canibalismo.

Es que es algo tan lógico y brutal que no tengo más remedio que partirme de la risa con vuestras teorías gafapasteriles sobre la evolución de la nutrición humana.

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Ene 2017)

Hoy he pecado y me he pillado una barra de pan, de leña :: :baba:
Qué delicia. Llevaba más de un año sin comprar una barra de pan. Sé que es un pésimo alimento . Pero una vez al año no hace daño :: bueno, teniendo en cuenta que en Navidad como casi menos que de normal, lo doy por bueno ::
Fin de la confesión


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Hoy he pecado y me he pillado una barra de pan, de leña :: :baba:
> Qué delicia. Llevaba más de un año sin comprar una barra de pan. Sé que es un pésimo alimento . Pero una vez al año no hace daño :: bueno, teniendo en cuenta que en Navidad como casi menos que de normal, lo doy por bueno ::
> Fin de la confesión



No hay que llevar la idea de que se esta pecando. Lo malo es incluir ciertos alimentos a diario en detrimento de otros mas saludables.

Si vamos con esa idea ni un cubata me tomaria y eso no va a pasar

Los dias festivos se sale y se come lo que te de la gana que ya se vuelve al orden despues.


----------



## Panko21 (7 Ene 2017)

Creo que la única manera de calcular el gasto energético total es midiendo durante las 24 h el VO2.consumido. Ahora quien es el guapo que lleva una maquina todo un día normal


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Ene 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Creo que la única manera de calcular el gasto energético total es midiendo durante las 24 h el VO2.consumido. Ahora quien es el guapo que lleva una maquina todo un día normal



¡Qué va, hombre!

Si es mucho más fácil que eso.

Vas al endocrino, y te dicen, ¿varón de 30 años obeso? Nada, nada. Tome esta hojita de papel. 1.500 kcal diarias. Cinco (o seis) comidas. Nada de grasa, mucho desnatado, mucho pan y macarrones y galletitas y sandwich de pavo y pollo a la placha y algo de fruta.

Déjese de mediciones, hombre. 

::


----------



## capital tali (8 Ene 2017)

Se te ha olvidado el zumo de naranja que le planta a mi morbisuegra en el desayuno y lo clavas. Eso si la grasa es lo que engorda, PORQUESI.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Ene 2017)

Hace tiempo que dejé de hacer proselitismo en mi entorno, porque recibía hasta insultos (los yonkis son así), pero cuando lo hacía la parrafada que más escuché fue la de yo me mato a hacer ejercicio (casi siempre aeróbico: correr, bici, piscina, etc) para poder comer todo lo que quiera. Resultado: cuerpos delgados con panzas más o menos prominentes, en algunos casos masculinos era atroz, hombres relativamente fuertes con barrigas de embarazada de 5 meses. Hubo uno, del curro, que me dijo que él se cuidaba porque jamás dejaba el entrenamiento, que si algún día se lo saltaba aunque se hubiera ido de marcha, cuando llegaba a las 4 de la madrugada se ponía a hacerlo, y que lo de tener algo de barriga es normal cuando cumples una edad:ouch:


----------



## Panko21 (8 Ene 2017)

A mi me llama la atención cuando entran en bucle, a la pregunta que hago para adelgazar les dices fuera azucar, bollos, galletas.te dicen que no que no pueden, les dices que empiecen por 3 comidas al día, y te dicen que se mueren si no. Última alternativa venga cuenta los macros que comes y te dicen que es es muy difícil. Al rato, que.hago para adelgazar....

Si les das datos y otra información te.preguntan ¿eres médico?... Y vuelta.que hago para adelgazar. 

Al.final el.problema esta en la cantidad de.información y desinformación y que la gente es incapaz de manejar


----------



## capital tali (8 Ene 2017)

Si estas en tu peso es "porqueresdemalaclase" aunque hayas pasado treinta años con tripón, y hayas perdido 20kg en diez años. ¿como vas a saber mas que los médicos, aunque siguiendo sus consejos yo me haya pillado tus 20kg en esos mismos años?::


----------



## lewis (8 Ene 2017)

Para cuando tengáis un ratito y además con buena música.


Mierda de cereales, cereales de mierda (con perdón)


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

Jojo, sabía yo.... hamijitos, creo que ya conté aquí hace tiempo que mi ex, amante de la pasta, la cocacola y las magdalenas para el desayuno y demás hidratos "sanos" (realmente come como la mayor parte de la población y como yo comía antes), tras unos análisis de sangre le dijeron que era prediabético. Hizo una dieta espartana y las cosas volvieron a su ser, pero la doctora a la que fue (privada, médico y nutricionista) le dijo que no dejara de comer así o volvería a tener problemas. Luego fue a nuestra insigne SS, se hizo análisis y oohh... salieron bien (gracias a comer bien) y la doctora le dijo que ya podía comer de todo :: que hay que comer de todo en esta vida :: ya sabemos cómo funcionan la mayor parte de médicos de cabecera en este país.... así que él, muy ufano, empezó nuevamente a comer de todo:: mucho más contenido en cocacolas y mierdas, pero bastante pan y pasta again.
Total que estas navidades se ha encontrado mal, se midió el azúcar y la tenía por las nubes :ouch: y encima ha empezado con problemas de visión muy probablemente por el azúcar. Mira que la nutricionista se lo dijo, yo le dije que por dios no dejara de hacerla caso...pues ea, aquí tenemos el resultado.:
Veremos si esta vez es subsanable o ya la ha jodido pero bien.
Ya sabéis, haced caso siempre a los médicos :: :: de nutrición no tienen la mayoría ni puta idea, y lo peor es porque no les da la real gana


----------



## LADRILLISTA (9 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Jojo, sabía yo.... hamijitos, creo que ya conté aquí hace tiempo que mi ex, amante...



Vaya por Dios, mira que lo siento por Almeida.

Espero que se recupere pronto, que parece buen chaval.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Vaya por Dios, mira que lo siento por Almeida.
> 
> Espero que se recupere pronto, que parece buen chaval.



Jojojojo, :: cómo sois.
Hay que cambiar el concepto de amoool, puede haber amor para varios hombre,,,, 
Bueeeno, no nos desviemos :XX:


----------



## LADRILLISTA (9 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Hay que cambiar el concepto de amoool, puede haber amor para varios hombre,,,,
> :



Estoooooo..... me gusta tu forma de pensar.:o


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Estoooooo..... me gusta tu forma de pensar.:o



Jojojo :o:o

Bueno, ¿algo que decir sobre lo que he puesto? ::


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Eso me recuerda algun vegano que se empeña en que su perro tiene que ser tambien vegano porque ellos lo valen.*
> 
> En la rama evolutiva de los simios si hay algunos frugivoros por lo que se le puede 'perdonar' la estupidez, pero en la de los canidos ya es de psiquiatra.
> 
> Unos por estulticia y otros por incultura nos lleva a estas situaciones comicas. Comicas, si no hubiese un animal derroido por medio.



Y gatos, también hay gatos veganos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

Namreir dijo:


> Y gatos, también hay gatos veganos.



No hay gatos veganos...lo que hay son dueños subnormales.

Un gato es carnívoro estricto, le das sólo un pienso cereales y vegetales y le estás matando, es ir contranatura. Aunque realmente los piensos malos son casi todo cereal :: y llevan una miseria de carne, están bastante cerca de ser veganos ::::
Otra cosa es que mires que venga de animales criados con dignidad y no hacinados, perfecto, pero el gato es carnívoro estricto, es su naturaleza. Para eso compras pollo de corral, carne de la buena y se la cueces y se la das, pero lo del pienso vegano para gatos es que debería estar prohibido.


----------



## LADRILLISTA (9 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Jojojo :o:o
> 
> Bueno, ¿algo que decir sobre lo que he puesto? ::



Mejor me lo guardo, que ahora mismo todo lo que podría decir es sucio y depravado.:rolleye:


----------



## sada (9 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Jojojojo, :: cómo sois.
> Hay que cambiar el concepto de amoool, puede haber amor para varios hombre,,,,
> Bueeeno, no nos desviemos :XX:



iros a un hotel ::::

hoy me he pesado, la verdad pensando que habría vuelto a subir por comer un trozo de roscón, algo de hojaldre, y un poco de turrón estas navidades..pero nooooo 65,8 marcaba la báscula esta mañana. 
el dejar la leche de vaca para mi ha sido genial.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Mejor me lo guardo, que ahora mismo todo lo que podría decir es sucio y depravado.:rolleye:



:o:o:o mejor mejor :o::::::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> iros a un hotel ::::
> 
> hoy me he pesado, la verdad pensando que habría vuelto a subir por comer un trozo de roscón, algo de hojaldre, y un poco de turrón estas navidades..pero nooooo 65,8 marcaba la báscula esta mañana.
> el dejar la leche de vaca para mi ha sido genial.



Yo sólo he comido un trozo de roscón en toda la navidad...nada más, los dulces navideños nunca me han gustado... y el chocolate que a todos les supo estupendo a mi me supo tremendamente dulce.::

Me alegro de que vayas bien Sada:Aplauso::Aplauso:
Yo mañana ya vuelta al gimnasio, qué perezón ::::


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Eso es imposible, una persona, aún en sedentarismo absoluto, a nada que pese más de 40-50 kilos magros gasta 1200-1500kcal en mantenerse vivo.
> 
> Cuando se ha sometido de verdad a un gordo a una dieta de 1000kcal, han adelgazado, todos. Otra cosa es que un obeso tiende a infravalorar (y mucho) lo que come. En EEUU ingieren 3-4k kcal con una percepción de haber comido poco más de mil, así claro que no pierden peso.
> 
> ...



Y dale Perico al torno con las calorías asimiladas y gastadas.

Que sí, que en esta casa se respetan las leyes de la Termodinámica.

Pero que si no sabes lo que asimilas de lo que comes y no tienes control sobre la mayoría de lo que tu cuerpo consume, esa afirmación es totalmente inútil.

Tu primera afirmación, la de que un cuerpo de 50 kg magros consume 1200-1500 kcal por cojones, es en sí misma ya discutible: la capacidad de adaptación del cuerpo permite reducir el consumo muy por debajo de esas cifras. Se han medido consumos basales de menos de 700 kcal diarias.

Y lo que es peor: el daño causado al metabolismo por una dieta fuertemente hipocalórica persiste durante AÑOS pese a recuperar el insumo calórico normal.

Por eso "todas las dietas funcionan" para perder peso, pero casi ninguna sirve para no volverlo a ganar, que es lo importante.

Repito, *no se trata de perder peso*, se trata de *cambiar tu peso* (refiriéndome siempre, por cierto a peso de grasa, que perder agua no es adelgazar, y perder músculo o densidad ósea no sólo no es adelgazar, es joderse la salud).


----------



## sada (9 Ene 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y dale Perico al torno con las calorías asimiladas y gastadas.
> 
> Que sí, que en esta casa se respetan las leyes de la Termodinámica.
> 
> ...






esto que dices es el quid de la cuestión me ha costado asimilarlo.... perder grasa y ganar densidad osea y músculo

como se gana densidad ósea? es eso posible?


----------



## osona (9 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> No hay gatos veganos...lo que hay son dueños subnormales.
> 
> Un gato es carnívoro estricto, le das sólo un pienso cereales y vegetales y le estás matando, es ir contranatura. Aunque realmente los piensos malos son casi todo cereal :: y llevan una miseria de carne, están bastante cerca de ser veganos ::::
> Otra cosa es que mires que venga de animales criados con dignidad y no hacinados, perfecto, pero el gato es carnívoro estricto, es su naturaleza. Para eso compras pollo de corral, carne de la buena y se la cueces y se la das, pero lo del pienso vegano para gatos es que debería estar prohibido.



Totalmente de acuerdo, yo soy "gatófilo" de siempre, y les doy pienso sin cereales, más comida húmeda para su función renal ya que por sí, son malos bebedores.
Actualmente el que tengo ahora mismo aquí a mi lado, mientras escribo, come un pienso de 80/20, o sea 80% de carne y pescado, y un 20% de frutas y vegetales.
Me da pena, al ver la gente que compra pienso en el super para su mascota y no saben o no quieren saber que es pura basura envasada, pero luego cuando veo lo que ponen en el carro de la compra, para comer ellos, entonces la cosa ya me va cuadrando y veo que en su casa todos comen igual de mal.
Alguien ha visto alguna vez un gato comerse una mazorca de maiz o una espiga de trigo??? Pués eso.
A todo aquel que alimente a su gato con comida vegana, habria que aplicarle penalmente la ley de maltrato animal y quitarle la custodia.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> esto que dices es el quid de la cuestión me ha costado asimilarlo.... perder grasa y ganar densidad osea y músculo
> ...



Recientes estudios apuntan a que para ganar densidad ósea hay que hacer entrenamiento de fuerza.

Y por supuesto, es necesario tener las "materias primas" y las "herramientas": calcio, magnesio y vitaminas b12, C, D, E, K.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> No hay gatos veganos...lo que hay son dueños subnormales.
> 
> Un gato es carnívoro estricto, le das sólo un pienso cereales y vegetales y le estás matando, es ir contranatura. Aunque realmente los piensos malos son casi todo cereal :: y llevan una miseria de carne, están bastante cerca de ser veganos ::::
> Otra cosa es que mires que venga de animales criados con dignidad y no hacinados, perfecto, pero el gato es carnívoro estricto, es su naturaleza. Para eso compras pollo de corral, carne de la buena y se la cueces y se la das, pero lo del pienso vegano para gatos es que debería estar prohibido.




Solo falta que entre Sugus a decir que su gato con tres kilos de patatas ya tiene toda la proteina que le hace falta::


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Ene 2017)

Tan malo es el pienso de los gatos, suplementado con taurina y b12, que viven menos que los gatos salvajes, ah no, que suelen llegar al equivalente gatuno de centenarios :XX:

vaya panda de oligos que estáis hechos.

Ni puta idea de biología básica.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Ene 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Tan malo es el pienso de los gatos, suplementado con taurina y b12, que viven menos que los gatos salvajes, ah no, que suelen llegar al equivalente gatuno de centenarios :XX:
> 
> vaya panda de oligos que estáis hechos.
> 
> Ni puta idea de biología básica.



A lo mejor viven lo mismo que los gatos silvestres. Pero en qué condiciones? Vacunados, medicados....

Como con los ancianos. Ahora se vive más, pero no pq no enfermen o enfermen mucho más tarde. Viven más gracias a los medicamentos. Ahora hay más enfermedades que nunca y se enferma mucho antes.

Tengo un veterinario debajo de casa. Y un día tomando un café (ya llevo 2 años coincidiendo con él y nos hemos hecho "amigos"), le pregunté que qué opinaba de dar a animales carnívoros comida de herbívoros.
Su respuesta fue:
" Más negocio para mi. No les voy a taladrar la cabeza diciéndoles que la mayoría de veces que enferman sus gatos es por la comida. Gatos y perros obesos, con cáncer, con leucemias, con tumores, con amputaciones, ciegos... TODO por la alimentación". Si realmente comieran lo que debieran mi negocio bajaría un 80%".


Pues eso.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (9 Ene 2017)

Buenas.

Acabo de ver el video de agua, del documental cooked, y esta bastante bien.

Habla del problema de comer comida procesada.

No se si es exclusivo de netflix.

Un saludo.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> *esto que dices es el quid de la cuestión me ha costado asimilarlo.... perder grasa y ganar densidad osea y músculo
> 
> como se gana densidad ósea? es eso posible?*



- Con una dieta que contenga la suficiente cantidad de calcio, magnesio y de vitaminas B, C, D y K.
- No tomando suplementos que contengan Vitamina E.
- No tomar refrescos ya que suelen contener demasiado fósforo.
- Evitar el consumo del alcohol.
- Levantar pesas. El entrenamiendo intenso y pesado favorece el desarrollo del tejido óseo y por lo tanto ayuda a tener huesos más fuertes y densos. También desarrolla masa muscular que será beneficioso en la vejez para mantener toda tu densidad ósea cuando el cuerpo pueda tender más a destruir tejido óseo que a construirlo.

- Entrenar intenso y pesado no significa echarse todo el gimnasio a las espaldas haciendo el animalillo como neciamente creen muchos sino hacer un rango de repeticiones bajo (3-8) *siempre con una buena técnica de levantamiento* si haces levantamientos de pesas con una mala técnica por el ansía de levantar más peso ocurrirá el efecto contrario y lo que te sucederá es que tarde o temprano te dolerán un montón de huesos.

El levantamiento de pesas es así de paradójico, bien hecho te beneficia y muchísimo pero mal hecho te jode vivo muchísimo. 

Hay que levantar pesas no solo con los músculos sino también con el cerebro y entonces probablemente tendrás toda tu vida unos huesos fuertes y sanos.

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

osona dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, yo soy "gatófilo" de siempre, y les doy pienso sin cereales, más comida húmeda para su función renal ya que por sí, son malos bebedores.
> Actualmente el que tengo ahora mismo aquí a mi lado, mientras escribo, come un pienso de 80/20, o sea 80% de carne y pescado, y un 20% de frutas y vegetales.
> Me da pena, al ver la gente que compra pienso en el super para su mascota y no saben o no quieren saber que es pura basura envasada, pero luego cuando veo lo que ponen en el carro de la compra, para comer ellos, entonces la cosa ya me va cuadrando y veo que en su casa todos comen igual de mal.
> Alguien ha visto alguna vez un gato comerse una mazorca de maiz o una espiga de trigo??? Pués eso.
> A todo aquel que alimente a su gato con comida vegana, habria que aplicarle penalmente la ley de maltrato animal y quitarle la custodia.



Eres de los míos....:Aplauso: pienso sin cereales, 80% carne y mucha comida húmeda buena para los riñones.
Muchísimas enfermedades que padecen las mascotas hoy día vienen por los piensos que se les da .
Comida vegana para gatos = dueño irresponsable.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Ene 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> A lo mejor viven lo mismo que los gatos silvestres. Pero en qué condiciones? Vacunados, medicados....
> 
> Como con los ancianos. Ahora se vive más, pero no pq no enfermen o enfermen mucho más tarde. Viven más gracias a los medicamentos. Ahora hay más enfermedades que nunca y se enferma mucho antes.
> 
> ...



Viven MÁS, no igual. Y no sólo porque sufren menos accidentes.

En cuanto a la salud de los animales alimentados con pienso vegano correctamente suplementado:

Vegetarian versus Meat-Based Diets for Companion Animals

No parece que les vaya distinto de los otros, incluso mejor.

Todavía no entendéis que a cierto nivel fisiológico no hay categorías alimentarias (todos los seres vivos necesitan ciertos nutrientes para sobrevivir) y que la naturaleza no siempre facilita el punto optimo de nutrición para cada nutriente.

Los perros y gatos tienen adaptaciones anatómicas y fisiológicas específicas (y no epigenéticas) para hacer frente al consumo de carne, al contrario que el ser humano, pero eso no quiere decir que no puedan alimentarse de una amplia gama de alimentos si tienen acceso a ellos de la manera que sea.

Existe un continuo dietético y después las enfermedades asociadas a determinada forma de comer. 

Falta por ver la relación precisa entre ambas, de momento la evidencia es la que es.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ene 2017)

O sea, que se supone que un carnívoro puede volverse vegano, si se suplementa el pienso con taurina y B12.

Luego un omnívoro con más razón, ¿no?

Que gasto más tonto tienen los zoos con los leones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> O sea, que se supone que un carnívoro puede volverse vegano, si se suplementa el pienso con taurina y B12.
> 
> Luego un omnívoro con más razón, ¿no?
> 
> Que gasto más tonto tienen los zoos con los leones.



A ver qué te contesta!!!:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cormac (10 Ene 2017)

Existe un complot veterinario a nivel mundial.
Todavía no os habéis enterado?
Cuando le dije a mi veterinario que le daba carne y pescado a mi gato comenzó a insultarme y golpearme por no darle pienso.
El otro día a un gato de un compañero de trabajo al que su dueño le daba pienso de alta gama se le murió de un infarto con dos años.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2017 at 01:25 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> A lo mejor viven lo mismo que los gatos silvestres. Pero en qué condiciones? Vacunados, medicados....
> 
> Como con los ancianos. Ahora se vive más, pero no pq no enfermen o enfermen mucho más tarde. Viven más gracias a los medicamentos. Ahora hay más enfermedades que nunca y se enferma mucho antes.
> 
> ...



Debajo de mi casa también hay un veterinario (lo mismo somos vecinos, oye), y también tomando café le pregunté por el pienso que vende en su clínica. Me confesó que odia a los animales y que quiere exterminarlos de la faz de la tierra, que por eso los vende, que lo que quería estudiar era corte y confección, pero que en la selectividad no le dio la nota y tuvo que estudiar veterinaria.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Ene 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Existe un complot veterinario a nivel mundial.
> Todavía no os habéis enterado?
> Cuando le dije a mi veterinario que le daba carne y pescado a mi gato comenzó a insultarme y golpearme por no darle pienso.
> El otro día a un gato de un compañero de trabajo al que su dueño le daba pienso de alta gama se le murió de un infarto con dos años.
> ...



Comer bien no quiere decir que te vayas a morir de viejo. El infarto en gatos suele ser además por malformaciones congénitas.
Pero intentar obviar que una mala alimentación no influye en la salud....Y que los vetes recomiendan los piensos que venden pese a ser cereales (relleno barato) y harinas....además en intestino de los gatos es muy corto y no está preparado para los cereales. Otra cosa es que tomen y algunos vivan hasta muchos años, vale, pero su cuerpo no está preparado para ellos. 
Lo de los leones que dijo el otro forero muy bueno. :XX:


----------



## Trustno1 (10 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Eres de los míos....:Aplauso: pienso sin cereales, 80% carne y mucha comida húmeda buena para los riñones.
> Muchísimas enfermedades que padecen las mascotas hoy día vienen por los piensos que se les da .
> Comida vegana para gatos = dueño irresponsable.



Me alegra leeros! Otra por aquí con sus gatos mejor alimentados que muchos humanos. 

Para el tema del agua podéis probar a comprar una fuente para gatos con chorro.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Ene 2017)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Me alegra leeros! Otra por aquí con sus gatos mejor alimentados que muchos humanos.
> 
> Para el tema del agua podéis probar a comprar una fuente para gatos con chorro.



Ya, tuve pero no le hacían mucho caso.:S
Prefiero buena comida húmeda (sin azúcar ni cereales ni subproductos animales) e incluso echarles un chorrito de agua cuando la toman.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Ene 2017)

Propongo hacer un estudio científico y así salimos de dudas. Vamos a la sabana y enfrente de una manada de leones dejamos unos sacos de cereales y a los trolls panaderos atados a un árbol, a ver que se comen antes los leones, los sacos de chococrispis o a los trolls. 

Se admiten apuestas :XX:

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Ene 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Propongo hacer un estudio científico y así salimos de dudas. Vamos a la sabana y enfrente de una manada de leones dejamos unos sacos de cereales y a los trolls panaderos atados a un árbol, a ver que se comen antes los leones, los sacos de chococrispis o a los trolls.
> 
> Se admiten apuestas :XX:
> 
> Saludos.



Jjojojojoj :XX:::


----------



## Cormac (10 Ene 2017)

Ponle nata montada (de la que se pone en el roscón) a un gato y un filete de carne cruda.
Veréis lo que se come.
Haced la prueba.


----------



## walda (10 Ene 2017)

A mi gato le gustan los langostinos. No es tonto


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ene 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Ponle nata montada (de la que se pone en el roscón) a un gato y un filete de carne cruda.
> Veréis lo que se come.
> Haced la prueba.



Mal ejemplo y peor trolleada, que yo sepa la nata es en su mayoria grasa animal.

Ya si ademas es nata con azucar supongo que le producira la misma adiccion que a todos los mamiferos.
A un chimpance le das un ducados rubio tres dias seguidos y al cuarto viola a tu madre para conseguir tabaco, ya sabes por donde voy.


----------



## osona (10 Ene 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mal ejemplo y peor trolleada, que yo sepa la nata es en su mayoria grasa animal.
> 
> Ya si ademas es nata con azucar supongo que le producira la misma adiccion que a todos los mamiferos.
> A un chimpance le das un ducados rubio tres dias seguidos y al cuarto viola a tu madre para conseguir tabaco, ya sabes por donde voy.



En experimentos realizados con felinos, se ha descubierto que debido a una anomalía genética en las papilas gustativas, no perciben el sabor dulce, en todo caso les puede atraer la grasa que contenga azucar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ene 2017)

osona dijo:


> En experimentos realizados con felinos, se ha descubierto que debido a una anomalía genética en las papilas gustativas, no perciben el sabor dulce, en todo caso les puede atraer la grasa que contenga azucar.



No voy a hacer ninguna apreciacion sobre el gusto de los gatos. Solo supongo que el efecto sobre el cerebro sera parecido a los humanos.

Evidentemente la grasa de la leche (nata) les tiene que gustar.


----------



## Velvetin (10 Ene 2017)

A mi gata le doy pienso y sobras. Prefiere las sobras de largo larguisimo.

Los del sabor dulce es la primera vez que leo algo así. Le gusta la leche, pero la leche condensada le vuelve loca. Con la nata del rosco se relamia la jodida el otro día.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Ene 2017)




----------



## Monty (11 Ene 2017)

Y digo yo, ¿qué coño hacen los putos veganos dando por culo en este hilo que, en absoluto, nada tiene que ver con la mierda del veganismo?


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ene 2017)

Monty dijo:


> Y digo yo, ¿qué coño hacen los putos veganos dando por culo en este hilo que, en absoluto, nada tiene que ver con la mierda del veganismo?



No, es que aún hay más.

Resulta que en este hilo se defiende que el camino hacia un peso saludable pasa por:

- Evitar "comida" industrial procesada con miles de mierdas varias
- Limitar en lo posible el consumo de hidratos ultrarrefinados, tipo azúcar o harina blanca
- Aumentar el consumo de grasas saludables, como aguacates, frutos secos, grasa de coco, etc,
- Buscar un mejor equilibrio entre omega-3 y omega-6 para evitar los efectos perniciosos de la inflamación generalizada (fruto de un exceso de omega-6 y un defecto de omega-3)
- Forrarse a verduras y hortalizas (en la medida de lo posible, pobres en almidón)
- Buscar por encima de todo la densidad nutricional, entendida como "riqueza de minerales, vitaminas y oligoelementos por caloría" 
- De vez en cuando, ayunar, es decir, no comer NADA durante 16-24-36 o hasta 72 horas, los que más, para ayudar a normalizar la sensibilidad a la insulina

Numerosos testimonios dentro (y fuera) del hilo atestiguan que este enfoque FUNCIONA, es más, FUNCIONA DE PUTA MADRE, DE FORMA ESPECTACULAR Y APENAS SIN ESFUERZO.

Pues bien, la tropa herbívora se opone frontalmente a la evidencia empírica de primera mano y sin adulterar...

...mientras que siguen LA MAYORÍA DE PRECEPTOS aquí defendidos (que nada tienen que ver con comer o no carne, los cocos, las nueces y los aguacates hasta donde yo sé no son animales), si no todos, pero su razonablemente buen estado de salud no es por eso, no, es porque no comen carne, que es malísima.

Es decir, 

- El grupo A come carne y sigue los postulados defendidos en el hilo.
- El grupo B no come carne, pero sigue los postulados defendidos en el hilo.
- Ambos grupos han visto mejorada su salud, su calidad de vida y su composición corporal
- Pero por algún motivo, el grupo B achaca esa mejora (que se da también en el grupo A) a algo que *el grupo A no hace*

Are they wizards?


----------



## montella (11 Ene 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> - Buscar un mejor equilibrio entre omega-3 y omega-6 para evitar los efectos perniciosos de la inflamación generalizada (fruto de un exceso de omega-6 y un defecto de omega-3)



¿Esto como se consigue?

Gracias


----------



## Ultra Chad (11 Ene 2017)

montella dijo:


> ¿Esto como se consigue?
> 
> Gracias



Consumiento más alimentos ricos en Omega 3

Aceite de krill
Aceite de coco virgen extra orgánico
Aceite de oliva virgen extra
Como
Frutos secos (nueces, almendras,avellanas...)
Salmón de alaska
Pescado azul en general (sardinas, caballa...) preferiblemente de pequeño tamaño (menos mercurio)
Carne procedente de alimentos de pasto (los animales criados de manera industrial, que se alimentan de grano, tienen mayor proporción de omega 6, que es pro inflamatorio)
Mantequilla (igual que la carne, procedente de animales de pasto)
Huevos de gallinas de pasto...
Estos son unos ejemplos, para que te hagas una idea

Luego evidentemente es evitar los alimentos ricos en omega 6

Alimentos procesados en general
Aceites refinados de semillas como girasol
Carne de animales alimentados con granos
Si los animales se inflaman y enferman comiendo granos, nosotros que también lo somos, debemos evitar alimentarnos de ellos en la medida de lo posible. Son muy pro inflamatorios
Cualquier producto en si sano, como los huevos de gallinas de pasto, rico en omega 3, su versión de gallinas que consumen grano, se invierte la proporción de omega 3 omega 6



Vamos, la clave es comer lo mas natural y ecológico posible, y evitar en lo posible la basura procesada en industrial que nos venden




Los siguientes 17 beneficios que las grasas omega-3 tienen en la salud también han sido respaldados por estudios científicos:18

Son antidepresivas y ansiolíticas
Mejoran la salud ocular
Promueven la salud cerebral durante el embarazo y los primeros años de vida de los niños
Reducen los factores de riesgo de enfermedades cardiacas (triglicéridos, presión arterial, colesterol, coágulos sanguíneos, placa e inflamación)
Disminuyen los síntomas del síndrome metabólico
Son antiinflamatorias
Combaten las enfermedades autoinmunológicas
Mejoran los trastornos mentales (esquizofrenia, trastorno bipolar y otros más)
Combaten el deterioro mental relacionado con el envejecimiento y la enfermedad de Alzheimer
Ayudan a prevenir el cáncer
Disminuyen el asma en los niños
Reducen el riesgo de la enfermedad del hígado graso no alcohólico (NAFLD, por sus siglas en inglés)
Mejoran la salud ósea y articular
Alivian el dolor menstrual
Ayudan a dormir mejor
Mejoran la salud cutánea
Reducen los síntomas del trastorno de déficit de atención con hiperactividad (TDAH) en niños


----------



## sada (11 Ene 2017)

habéis visto ayer el programa del pescado este el panga? en cuatro??

tela marinera.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2017 at 12:32 ----------

Las fotos que muestran el azúcar oculto en tu comida | El Comidista EL PAÍS

---------- Post added 11-ene-2017 at 12:33 ----------

muy didáctico
sinAzucar.org


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ene 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Consumiento más alimentos ricos en Omega 3
> 
> Aceite de krill
> Aceite de coco virgen extra orgánico
> ...



Le añado uno que se deja: semillas de lino.

Las semillas de lino son un 25% en peso Omega-3 (es decir, cada 100 g de semillas contienen 25 g de Omega-3), y la relación Omega-3/Omega-6 es de 4 a 1.
Molidas al momento (para que no se enrancien los ácidos grasos) y añadidas por ejemplo a un caldo, le confieren una textura parecida a las sopas de pan gracias al mucílago y pectina en los que también son ricas.

Y de paso, aportan gran cantidad de fibra (mucílago y pectina lo son), un 30% en peso. Tanta, de hecho, que no se recomienda más de dos o como mucho tres cucharadas soperas al día, so pena de irse por las pencas.

Aunque claro, si te metes dos cucharadas (que son 20 gramos, más o menos), ya estás tomando Omega-3 de super sobra ( casi 5 g) y vas por buen camino con la fibra (unos 6 g)

CAVEAT: Las semillas hay que molerlas, porque si no en general salen como entran. Un servidor usa un molinillo de café


----------



## Raullucu (11 Ene 2017)

Normalmente uso las semillas de chía para añadir al kéfir porque también tienen un buen ratio Omega3/6, además de mejorar la textura de la leche kefirada gracias a su mucílago. Smiling, ¿estas semillas también pasan enteras del plato al wc? La verdad que no me lo ha parecido ni he notado cambios en el tránsito intestinal. En caso afirmativo podrían ser una buena opción frente al lino al no tener que molerlas.

Salu2.

Edito, por si es de interés, para añadir un enlace a un estudio chileno sobre la composición de los aceites de chía, lino y rosa mosqueta:

Composición química de semillas de chía, linaza y rosa mosqueta y su aporte en ácidos grasos omega-3

En el estudio también se presenta una tabla con los datos detallados del contenido en ácidos grasos de las mismas.


----------



## osona (11 Ene 2017)

A parte del molinillo, para las semillas de lino va muy bien tener el mortero jamonés suribachi y su mano el surikogi que me funciona muy bien para hacer gomasio y tambien moler granos de pimienta.
El conjunto sale aprox. por unos 20-24 euros.
Interesante tambien el aceite de lino que para aliñar ensaladas le da un toque especial.


----------



## rikitiki (12 Ene 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Viven MÁS, no igual. Y no sólo porque sufren menos accidentes.
> 
> En cuanto a la salud de los animales alimentados con pienso vegano correctamente suplementado:
> 
> ...




Lo que no tiene sentido es que un vegano. que no come ni miel. porque eso es explotación animal...... resulta que tenga mascotas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Ene 2017)

montella dijo:


> ¿Esto como se consigue?
> 
> Gracias



eso ni siquiera se sabe si es cierto, por ahora es pluasible pero nada mas, la gente estuvo 50 años engañada (y muchos aun lo estan) por la hipotesis lipidica, ahora la moda es esto del equilibrio entre omega6 y omega3 pero tiene la misma base que la hipotesis lipidica, indicios que pueden ser ciertos o falsos.

ademas incluso siendo cierto no puedes hacer nada, el humano domestico esta atrapado en la alimentacion con escasisimo omega3, solo cultivar tus propios alimentos podria sacarte de ese encierro.

si quieres comer sano tienes que comer como el humano salvaje y eso elimina por completo las semillas, asi que no es nada recomendable comer semillas de lino o de chia, ni pipas de calabaza, es realmente monguer eliminar la harina de trigo y comer harina de lino...


----------



## Glasterthum (12 Ene 2017)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> eso ni siquiera se sabe si es cierto, por ahora es pluasible pero nada mas, la gente estuvo 50 años engañada (y muchos aun lo estan) por la hipotesis lipidica, ahora la moda es esto del equilibrio entre omega6 y omega3 pero tiene la misma base que la hipotesis lipidica, indicios que pueden ser ciertos o falsos.
> 
> ademas incluso siendo cierto no puedes hacer nada, el humano domestico esta atrapado en la alimentacion con escasisimo omega3, solo cultivar tus propios alimentos podria sacarte de ese encierro.
> 
> si quieres comer sano tienes que comer como el humano salvaje y eso elimina por completo las semillas, asi que no es nada recomendable comer semillas de lino o de chia, ni pipas de calabaza, es realmente monguer eliminar la harina de trigo y comer harina de lino...



¿Por qué te das a las semillas? Comiendo pescado también puedes ingerir mucho omega 3, y eso sí puede plantearse que lo comiera el "humano salvaje" (hasta los osos comen pescado).


----------



## Johnny Drama (12 Ene 2017)

Lo de sinazucar.org es acojonante....


----------



## zapatitos (12 Ene 2017)

rikitiki dijo:


> *Lo que no tiene sentido es que un vegano. que no come ni miel. porque eso es explotación animal...... resulta que tenga mascotas.*



Buscarle un sentido a los actos de los comeflores es perder el tiempo, los jipis y tragayerbas son lo más totalitario y pensamiento único que existe así que mejor ríete de ellos y sus chorradas como hago yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (13 Ene 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Cuando se ha sometido de verdad a un gordo a una dieta de 1000kcal, han adelgazado, todos. Otra cosa es que un obeso tiende a infravalorar (y mucho) lo que come. En EEUU ingieren 3-4k kcal con una percepción de haber comido poco más de mil, así claro que no pierden peso.



En un programa de DKiss (mi vida con 300 kilos), muchos obesos de casi 300 kilacos después de someterse a una operación de estómago continúan engordando y consideran que han hecho bien la dieta. El doctor le dice que para coger peso tienen que comer unas 7k o 8k kcal durante muchos días seguidos. ::

La dieta del doctor es baja en hidratos y alta en protes y grasas.

Si alguien que está pasado de peso quiere abrir los ojos de lo que es la obesidad mórbida, que vea el programa. Es flipante el montón de grasa que puede acumular el cuerpo humano. Cuando bajan muchos kilos les quitan algún linfedema, que son acumulaciones bestias de grasa, y hay algún linfedema que sobrepasa los 30 kilos de grasa.


----------



## sada (13 Ene 2017)

voy a hacer la compra semanal...
alguna sugerencia o básicos que no puedan faltar?

---------- Post added 13-ene-2017 at 12:32 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> En un programa de DKiss (mi vida con 300 kilos), muchos obesos de casi 300 kilacos después de someterse a una operación de estómago continúan engordando y consideran que han hecho bien la dieta. El doctor le dice que para coger peso tienen que comer unas 7k o 8k kcal durante muchos días seguidos. ::
> 
> La dieta del doctor es baja en hidratos y alta en protes y grasas.
> 
> Si alguien que está pasado de peso quiere abrir los ojos de lo que es la obesidad mórbida, que vea el programa. Es flipante el montón de grasa que puede acumular el cuerpo humano. Cuando bajan muchos kilos les quitan algún linfedema, que son acumulaciones bestias de grasa, y hay algún linfedema que sobrepasa los 30 kilos de grasa.



si el programa es flipante, no estoy de acuerdo en lo de la dieta del doctor es baja en hidratos alta en proteinas pero también es baja en grasas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Ene 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> En un programa de DKiss (mi vida con 300 kilos), muchos obesos de casi 300 kilacos después de someterse a una operación de estómago continúan engordando y consideran que han hecho bien la dieta. El doctor le dice que para coger peso tienen que comer unas 7k o 8k kcal durante muchos días seguidos. ::
> 
> La dieta del doctor es baja en hidratos y alta en protes y grasas.
> 
> Si alguien que está pasado de peso quiere abrir los ojos de lo que es la obesidad mórbida, que vea el programa. Es flipante el montón de grasa que puede acumular el cuerpo humano. Cuando bajan muchos kilos les quitan algún linfedema, que son acumulaciones bestias de grasa, y hay algún linfedema que sobrepasa los 30 kilos de grasa.



Qué espanto :8::8:


----------



## zapatitos (13 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> *voy a hacer la compra semanal...
> alguna sugerencia o básicos que no puedan faltar?*



Unas cuantas barras de pan 

Saludos.


----------



## sada (13 Ene 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Unas cuantas barras de pan
> 
> Saludos.



pregunto en serio...a veces me canso de compra siempre lo mismo. 
la comparto para que juzguéis y critiquéis..ala 

agua, leche de espelta, café molido, 1 bote claras de huevo. 6 huevos.
Sábado: parrillada de verduras con vinagreta: Calabacín – 1 Berenjena – 1 Tomate – 2 Espárragos – Champiñón – 200 gramos o setas, Brócoli – 1 , pimientos, 
1 pollo para sacar la pechuga y el resto para guisar otro dia. 
Domingo: arroz, cigalas o bogavante
Lunes pollo sobrante con verduras (pimientos y champiñones)
martes: lentejas con rabo comprar un rabo y chorizo o morcilla
miercoles: conejo con alli i oli y verduras: una bolsa de salteado de verduras congeladas o 1-2 puerros 1-2 cebollas 1 calabacín 2-3 alcachofas 200 gr de champiñones.
jueves:: guisantes con tocino (guisantes)
viernes: carrilleras al vino tinto y algo de verdura
cenas: plátanos, mandarinas, mangos, piña en su jugo. 
pistachos y pipas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> pregunto en serio...a veces me canso de compra siempre lo mismo.
> la comparto para que juzguéis y critiquéis..ala
> 
> agua, leche de espelta, café molido, 1 bote claras de huevo. 6 huevos.
> ...



Así, a pelotazo, veo que de pescado, poquillo...

¿Salmón? ¿Sardinas? ¿Atún? ¿Bacalao?


----------



## montella (13 Ene 2017)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Lo de sinazucar.org es acojonante....



Sobretodo con algunos alimentos pq lo del tomate frito es criminal.Normalmente menos de 200 gramos no te metes y eso son 20 gramos de puro azucar......


----------



## zapatitos (13 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> *pregunto en serio...a veces me canso de compra siempre lo mismo.
> la comparto para que juzguéis y critiquéis..ala
> 
> agua, leche de espelta, café molido, 1 bote claras de huevo. 6 huevos.
> ...



No se, yo es que soy muy básico verduras, carne, pescado, frutos secos, huevos, los fines de semana paella, tortilla y croquetas de la parienta, antes y después del ejercicio arroz cocido, patatas, bizcochos de avena y a veces algo de leche o yogur y poco más. Y como no me canso pues no necesito variar.

Estoy tan acostumbrado a esa alimentación que cosas como el calabacín, pimiento, etc me saben buenísimas en crudo y sin nada más.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Ene 2017)

Los otros días probe a hacer una receta que vi en un canal de cocina de internet. Son tortitas pero sin harinas, azucares ni nada.

Cogia unos cuantos platanos, los machacaba,1-2 huevos dependiendo de lo grandes que fuesen, canela y mantequilla. 

Con eso hacia una espcie de pasta, vuelta y vuelta a la sartén, y estaban muy muy buenas.


----------



## sada (13 Ene 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Así, a pelotazo, veo que de pescado, poquillo...
> 
> ¿Salmón? ¿Sardinas? ¿Atún? ¿Bacalao?



Hoy he comido tomate con sardinas . Como en la oficina y claro el pescado no es lo más práctico


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Ene 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Los otros días probe a hacer una receta que vi en un canal de cocina de internet. Son tortitas pero sin harinas, azucares ni nada.
> 
> Cogia unos cuantos platanos, los machacaba,1-2 huevos dependiendo de lo grandes que fuesen, canela y mantequilla.
> 
> Con eso hacia una espcie de pasta, vuelta y vuelta a la sartén, y estaban muy muy buenas.



Eso son crackers, están buenísimos, en casa hoy los estamos preparando para la cena. Mi consejo es que los haga con plátano de canarias, salen más buenos que con plátano macho como aconsejan en la red.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2017 at 20:39 ----------

Los primeros valencianos eran caníbales - Levante-EMV


----------



## sada (17 Ene 2017)

está decaído el hilo.
Un mes sin azúcar | Cáncer, chocolate, Coca-Cola, Consumo, Diabetes, dieta


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (17 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> está decaído el hilo.
> Un mes sin azúcar | Cáncer, chocolate, Coca-Cola, Consumo, Diabetes, dieta



Yo no digo nada porque he vuelto a pecar...ayer dije...voy a pillar un bizcocho de chocolate que luego vienen visitas a casa y no tengo nada que ofrecer :: y ya ha volado medio ::::
Nunca mais, lleva una burrada de azúcar, aunque luego no sabe demasiado dulce pero eso es una bomba, pobre mi páncreas ::
A las visitas avena ::


----------



## sada (17 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo no digo nada porque he vuelto a pecar...ayer dije...voy a pillar un bizcocho de chocolate que luego vienen visitas a casa y no tengo nada que ofrecer :: y ya ha volado medio ::::
> Nunca mais, lleva una burrada de azúcar, aunque luego no sabe demasiado dulce pero eso es una bomba, pobre mi páncreas ::
> A las visitas avena ::



bueno por un día...quién lo va a saber ::


----------



## montella (17 Ene 2017)

3 dudas leyendo a Montignac...

1-Recomienda leche desnatada.Dice q la entera a parte de tener respuesta insulina alta las grasas se acumulan.
Aki siempre se ha recomendado la entera como menos mala.

2-Con la mantequilla lo mismo.La prohibe.Aki se aprueba.¿Es q el tema de las grasa saturadas es una carencia de Montignac y no esta al dia?

3-En el ayuno internitente se permite tomar cafe segun el hilo....pero el dice q la cafeina dispara la insulina.


----------



## Raullucu (17 Ene 2017)

montella dijo:


> 3 dudas leyendo a Montignac...
> 
> 1-Recomienda leche desnatada.Dice q la entera a parte de tener respuesta insulina alta las grasas se acumulan.
> Aki siempre se ha recomendado la entera como menos mala.
> ...



Por lo leído en el blog del Dr.Fung, y si no lo entendí mal, lo que provoca la alta respuesta insulínica de la leche es su proteína, así que tanto la desnatada como la entera provocan, potencialmente, la misma subida. Sin embargo la grasa de la segunda ralentizaría el vaciado gástrico, siendo subida y bajada más suaves. Supongo que el mismo razonamiento se podría aplicar a la mantequilla.

Salu2.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2017)

montella dijo:


> 3 dudas leyendo a Montignac...
> 
> 1-Recomienda leche desnatada.Dice q la entera a parte de tener respuesta insulina alta las grasas se acumulan.
> Aki siempre se ha recomendado la entera como menos mala.
> ...



1. La leche mejor ni tocarla en la edad adulta, produce respuesta insulinica doble por la lactosa y la proteina. Pero si la tomas siempre entera ya que lo unico que frenara esa respuesta un poco es su propia grasa. Ya rizando el rizo que no sea pasteurizada que la desnaturaliza.

2. La mantequilla si es de calidad, de pasto, es una grasa con un buen perfil lipidico.

3. Con la cafeina puedes encontrar estudios que afirman que aceleran la subida de azucar, si acompañan hidratos rapidos, y otros que es un factor preventivo de la diabetes tipo II. Yo creo que no se aclaran porque los sujetos de estudio no toman el cafe aislado.

Otros estudios dicen que tomado el cafe en ayunas no produce ningun efecto en la glicemia, y tiene sustancias beneficiosas mas alla de la cafeina. Yo me quedo con esto ultimo.

Los dos primeros, segun mi opinion, solo indican que el problema es de los hidratos refinados (of course) y los propios estudios reconocen el sesgo ya que el personal suele acompañar con galletitas etc.

Como aqui no tomamos mierdas refinadas, el cafe es perfectamente apto, segun mi opinion.

Pd. Luego tenemos el problema de que en España nos sirven mierda torrefacta en muchos bares, pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## merkawoman (18 Ene 2017)

El cafe torrefacto se "corta" con azucar (hasta un 20% !!), asi se alarga la materia prima y la elevada acidez permite un mayor efecto saciante, de esta manera rinde mas.


----------



## colombo1122 (18 Ene 2017)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Hoy, mis suegros ofendidos porque no me ha dado la gana de que le dieran un churro frito en aceite negro y rebozado de azúcar a mi hijo de menos de dos años. "Quieres alimentarlo como si fuera diabético, pobre criatura". Luego se sorprenden de que no quiera que se quede a solas con ellos.



hehe, me recordo a algo que paso estas navidades

estábamos en el salon con mis suegros y mis cuñadas (si son lesbis), y bueno la abuela le iba a dar un pco de chocolate a la nieta, y le dice la madre, nono chocolate no. Pues bueno al rato se fue al baño, y le dieron el trozo de chocolate

Haces bien en no dejarlos a solas, ten claro que le van a dar mierdas. No piensan que le van a hacer daño, simplemente se quieren ganar su cariño y el azucar lo compra


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> bueno por un día...quién lo va a saber ::



Qué desastre, no he dejado ni las migas, nunca más... pero y lo bueno que estaba 

---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 09:15 ----------




Marina_80 dijo:


> Hoy, mis suegros ofendidos porque no me ha dado la gana de que le dieran un churro frito en aceite negro y rebozado de azúcar a mi hijo de menos de dos años. "Quieres alimentarlo como si fuera diabético, pobre criatura". Luego se sorprenden de que no quiera que se quede a solas con ellos.



Muy bien hecho. Simplemente no quieres envenenarle ni permitir que le envenenen, sin más.:Aplauso:


----------



## euromelon (18 Ene 2017)

Un holandés deja el azúcar y el alcohol durante un mes - YouTube


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Ene 2017)

Un holandés deja el azúcar y el alcohol durante un mes - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 11:59 ----------




Marina_80 dijo:


> Encima es que ellos desde la ignorancia que no admite réplica, consideran que los yogures de sabores, las galletas y los danoninos no llevan azúcar y alimentan. Batalla perdida.



Es que en su época y aún hoy es lo que nos venden, que esas mierdas alimentan... está en nuestra cultura. Además muchos de estos "alimentos" llevan el sello de la asociación española de pediatría. Algo repulsivo lo sé, pero es así, los médicos (muchos) se venden y dejan a un lado la salud de los pacientes (y el médico que no sepa que esas mierdas azucaradas son pésimas, mejor que se dedique a otra cosa). está todo podrido, las grandes industrias de la alimentación manejan todo.
Luego detrás van las farmacéuticas, encantadas de vivir a costa de los problemas que la industria alimentaria genera


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Un holandés deja el azúcar y el alcohol durante un mes - YouTube
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 11:59 ----------
> 
> ...



El video esta bien porque empiezan a tener consciencia de lo mala que es el azucar. El problema es que 'la oficialidad medica' sigue viendo solo una parte del problema.

Evidentemente siguen sin identificar las harinas refinadas como un veneno similar al azucar.

En el video ha quitado todos los procesados y se pone loco a comer ensaladas, y parece que algo de carne o pescado. Eso es mantenible a corto plazo. Salvo cuatro gilipollas veganos cualquiera que se pegue un mes a base de ensaladas y no aumente la ingesta de grasas buenas, se come a su madre al segundo mes.

En el video si le indica que tome aceite de oliva y frutos secos, pero ni de coña un medico de hoy en dia se atreve a decirle que meta grasas (saludables) a saco en la dieta. Si le das manga ancha para comer carne, pescado y grasas saludables, acompañado de la misma verdura y ensaladas, al mes no echa de menos ninguna mierda procesada.

Por algo se empieza, en fin.


----------



## sada (18 Ene 2017)

Hoy he pecado; un trozo de empanada de chorizo y tocino. Me supo a Gloria


----------



## besto (18 Ene 2017)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Hoy, mis suegros ofendidos porque no me ha dado la gana de que le dieran un churro frito en aceite negro y rebozado de azúcar a mi hijo de menos de dos años. "Quieres alimentarlo como si fuera diabético, pobre criatura". Luego se sorprenden de que no quiera que se quede a solas con ellos.



Seguramente para tu hijo sean mas valiosos e importantes los valores que aprenda de sus abuelos que los 4 churros con chocolate que se pueda comer al mes.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Ene 2017)

Menuda elementa, creando una barrera entre nieto y abuelos, menudo un peligro que tiene el "cuñadismo", el ser mu leío y resabío.

Al final se le pasará la tontería talibana pero la brecha familiar que abra no habrá quien la rellene.

Desde luego, cuánto zoquete crea el miedo a tó.



besto dijo:


> Seguramente para tu hijo sean mas valiosos e importantes los valores que aprenda de sus abuelos que los 4 churros con chocolate que se pueda comer al mes.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Ene 2017)

besto dijo:


> Seguramente para tu hijo sean mas valiosos e importantes los valores que aprenda de sus abuelos que los 4 churros con chocolate que se pueda comer al mes.



Si alguien te quiere comprar con chucherías es que no sabe hacerlo de otra manera. 

Los abuelos no tienen ni idea de como y por donde va a ir el mundo. Lo que deberían hacer es interesarse por si la madre tiene razón, que la tiene, y no satisfacer su egoísmo de amor como lo haría cualquier desconocido con caramelos por sexo.

El mundo de hoy no tiene nada que ver con el de hace 60 años. Intenta saber por donde van los tiros y sino hazle caso a quien se toma la molestias por saber de donde sopla el viento.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Ene 2017)

Tengo tres chirivías que no sé cómo cocinar, nunca las he probado.

¿Alguna idea? :cook:


----------



## sada (18 Ene 2017)

Una persona mayor de mi entorno tiene problemas de riñón y alta la creatinina a punto de entrar en diálisis. La dieta es fruta verdura nada de grasas poca sal y si al azúcar harinas etc sin restricciones. La cosa no mejora.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ene 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Tengo tres chirivías que no sé cómo cocinar, nunca las he probado.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea? :cook:



Buenas para un cocido, y cocidas cocidas con limón, pimienta y aceite, pero te tiene que gustar el sabor así como de nabo)


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Ene 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Menuda elementa, creando una barrera entre nieto y abuelos, menudo un peligro que tiene el "cuñadismo", el ser mu leío y resabío.
> 
> Al final se le pasará la tontería talibana pero la brecha familiar que abra no habrá quien la rellene.
> 
> Desde luego, cuánto zoquete crea el miedo a tó.



Una mierda pa usté, como el sombrero de un picaor

Los abuelos tienen que entender que no se puede subvertir la autoridad de los padres.

No es una cuestión de talibanismo alimentario, sino, como quien dice, de talibanismo educacional: no debe haber fisuras visibles en las normas establecidas.

Unos abuelos que se dedican sistemáticamente a pasarse por el forro del capricho las decisiones de los padres delante de los hijos son una muy mala influencia, un auténtico escollo para la educación del niño.

Y por supuesto las externalidades negativas de tal conducta (empezando por las consecuencias directísimas de darle un churro a un lactante, y continuando con otras a más largo plazo, como minar la autoridad de los padres) se las chupan los padres (y lo que es peor, los niños: ser un malcriado tampoco es ningún chollo), los abuelos sólo disfrutan del "amor" comprado a costa de subvertir el trabajo de los padres.

MORALEJA: La barrera entre nieto y abuelo la crea el abuelo cuando se salta a la torera las normas que impone el padre.
Y lo de la alimentación no es más que el escenario concreto en el que *esta vez *sucede esta vieja historia.
Ná que ver.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 08:57 ----------




besto dijo:


> Seguramente para tu hijo sean mas valiosos e importantes los valores que aprenda de sus abuelos que los 4 churros con chocolate que se pueda comer al mes.



Sí, valores como el que inmortaliza esta camiseta:







---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 09:07 ----------

Offtopic (o no tanto): por fin parece que adsense le va cogiendo el truco al hilo

Me ha salido un anuncio de "Carne fresca Joselito Nude", 7 cortes distintos de carne de cerdo ibérico alimentado de hierba y bellotas que te van mandando, uno por semana.

Ahora, 270 pavos la broma, por alrededor de 7 kg de producto...

...mierda de miseria...


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ene 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Tengo tres chirivías que no sé cómo cocinar, nunca las he probado.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea? :cook:



Yo las meto en la vaporera con brocoli y nabicol, y todo con un huevo frito por encima y unas virutas de jamon iberico, y bien ragado de aceite de oliva virgen, es una delicia.

Nabicol, chirivia, zanahoria, boniato, zanahoria son hidratos que hay que meter en la dieta. Son todos poco feculentos hay que comerlos en mas cantidad que la patata.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Ene 2017)

besto dijo:


> *Seguramente para tu hijo sean mas valiosos e importantes los valores que aprenda de sus abuelos que los 4 churros con chocolate que se pueda comer al mes.*



Para enseñarles los valores importantes de la vida ya hemos estado mi parienta y yo, nunca nos hizo falta ayudas de nadie. Al contrario tuvimos que luchar para borrarles todas las chorradas con las que lobotomizan y lavan el cerebro a los chavales en los colegios. Y eso fué hace ya años cuando la cosa todavía era medio soportable, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que tendrán que sufrir un padre que intente educar bien a su hijo para borrar todo lo que le meten actualmente.

Yo como me se el percal una de las condiciones para irnos a vivir juntos es que ella se dedicaba en exclusividad a cuidar de la prole y yo a trabajar como un cabrón para que no les faltara nada nunca. Nada de dejar a las crías con la suegra o en guardería y comer siempre en casa y buenos alimentos, nada de potitos, leches de crecimiento, papillas, yogures y demás mierdas.

A mí me parece más importante que hayan aprendido a comer bien, vivir saludablemente y a pensar siempre por sí mismas que lo que les hubiera enseñado mi suegra.

Es mi opinión, si tú tienes otra pues deja a tus críos con la tuya que yo no te voy a decir nada que es tu problema y bastante tengo yo con los míos como para preocuparme de los tuyos.

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Ene 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Buenas para un cocido, y cocidas cocidas con limón, pimienta y aceite, pero te tiene que gustar el sabor así como de nabo)





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo las meto en la vaporera con brocoli y nabicol, y todo con un huevo frito por encima y unas virutas de jamon iberico, y bien ragado de aceite de oliva virgen, es una delicia.
> 
> Nabicol, chirivia, zanahoria, boniato, zanahoria son hidratos que hay que meter en la dieta. Son todos poco feculentos hay que comerlos en mas cantidad que la patata.



Gracias. Probaré así, a ver qué tal, suena bien.

Por cierto, tengo entendido que el arroz y la patata sí son recomendables si haces ejercicio y pretendes ganar peso y músculo, ¿verdad? Aunque no todos los días, claro. Corregidme si no estoy del todo en lo cierto.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Ene 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Gracias. Probaré así, a ver qué tal, suena bien.
> 
> Por cierto, tengo entendido que el arroz y la patata sí son recomendables si haces ejercicio y pretendes ganar peso y músculo, ¿verdad? Aunque no todos los días, claro. Corregidme si no estoy del todo en lo cierto.



Yo desde que probe el boniato no he vuelto a comerme una patata.

Y hago deporte todos los dias


----------



## sada (19 Ene 2017)

camenbert con nueces al horno he cenado hoy


----------



## Schwyz (19 Ene 2017)

He cenado vichyssoise caliente al curry y salmón con verduras al vapor con salsa de albahaca y pimienta negra.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Ene 2017)

Mi cena: churrasco de ternera ecológica, queso de cabra cremoso de leche sin pasteurizar, ensalada con aguacate, unas tiras de tocino ibérico de bellota y kefir de postre. Ahora mismo estoy que reviento, veo comida y vomito.:XX:


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ene 2017)

Dos rodajas de pescada hervida con boniato cocido y dos huevos duros.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Ene 2017)

No hago dietas específicas, sólo quiero sustituir poco a poco mi alimentación dentro de lo que me permite mi (lo subrayo) limitada economía y en la medida de lo posible ganar peso y comer sano.

Con vuestro permiso pongo lo que comí durante diez días este mes, a ver qué os parece:



Spoiler



*Día 1*
*Desayuno*: 2 huevos a la plancha, 2 lomos de cerdo adobado, 1 lata de calamares "a la americana" y guarnición de pimiento asado y olivas.
*Comida*: 1 vaso de gazpacho, 5 nueces, y un puñado de pipas y almendras con miel.
*Merienda*: taza leche+Colacao.
*Cena*: 2 lomos de cerdo adobado sobre una torrada de pan con tomate+AOVE y queso fundido, y 1 boniato al vapor.​
*Día 2*
*Comida, en un restaurante*: cóctel de gambas; libritos de jamón+champiñones y tarta de chocolate.
*Merienda*: 2 tazas de chocolate puro y almendras con miel.
*Cena*: torrada de pan con tomate+AOVE, chorizo, fuet y una lata de mejillones en escabeche.​
*Día 3*
*Comida*: 1 ración de tortilla de patatas, 1 tomate asado y 2 lomos de cerdo adobado.
*Cena*: 1 ración de tortilla de patatas.​
*Día 4*
*Comida*: 1/2 brócoli al vapor con AOVE, 1 ración de pollo asado, 2 tazas de chocolate puro y 1 Kinder Bueno.​
*Día 5*
*Comida*: 1 ración de pollo asado y 1/2 brócoli al vapor+AOVE.
*Cena*: 2 frankfurt a la plancha con 1 diente de ajo crudo picado y una "salsita" de AOVE+salsa Worcestershire.​
*Día 6*
*Comida*: guiso de col y garbanzos.
Merienda (19h): 2 tazas de leche+Colacao y 50g de polen.
*Cena*: ?¿​
*Día 7*
*Comida*: basura (sandwich de pollo al curry precocinado, ensalada de cangrejo precocinado y Cacaolat).
*Cena*: trucha a la plancha con guarnición de espinacas.​
*Día 8*
*Comida*: 2 filetes de atún a la plancha con guarnición de espinacas y 1 taza de chocolate puro.
*Cena*: 2 filetes de cordero ECO con salsa tzatziki; 1 vaso de gazpacho, 1 vasito de vino y 1 taza de chocolate puro.​
*Día 9*
*Comida*: 1 ración de cordero ECO y 1 patata al vapor.
*Cena*: 3 huevos ECO duros con tzatziki.​
*Día 10*
*Merienda*: taza de leche+Colacao.
*Cena*: tortilla de 3 huevos ECO de queso; 1 lata de sardinas en aceite de oliva; guarnición de espinacas+AOVE; 1 taza de chocolate puro y polen.​​



Me di cuenta de que no como absolutamente nada de fruta, nunca me ha gustado. *¿Los batidos caseros con la cantidad de fruta justa cada día podría ser una solución?* :

También debería comer más verdura y menos chuminadas (precocinados, Colacaos, frankfurts y bizcochitos), que tampoco creo que abuse, pero me cuesta dejarlo del todo. Lo que más azúcar lleva de lo que como es el Colacao, que *no *tomo todos los días.

Pienso añadir algo más de pescado durante la semana. Me gusta el salmón, el atún y las sardinitas en lata, pero no encuentro más pescado que me entusiasme y que no tenga demasiadas espinas (*¿alguna sugerencia?*). Y la carne quiero ir sustituyéndola por ecológica, que se cocine bien y no se cueza en su propio clembuterol a la plancha. ::

Por contra, desde que dejé hace un par de meses la mayoría de precocinados (pizzas, canelones...) *he dejado de notar acidez en el estómago*.

Y por último, paso sin demasiados problemas largas jornadas sin comer, que como podéis ver hay días que sólo como una o dos veces por trabajo.

EDITO: mi cena de hoy tortilla de 3 huevos, ensalada con aguacate y un muslito de pollo.


----------



## Ragnar (20 Ene 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo desde que probe el boniato no he vuelto a comerme una patata.
> 
> Y hago deporte todos los dias



Pero que tenéis con el boniato, tiene mas hidratos no?


----------



## colombo1122 (20 Ene 2017)

Hola, me estoy poniendo otra vez estricto con las comidas, 0 procesados 0 chocolates...etc. El caso es que me salen espinillas, me acuerdo de leer en algun sitio que si dejas de comer azucares procesados te salen espinillas. Sabeis algo?? os ha pasado?
Antes de navidades comia muy limpio, y me acuerdo que me salieron unas espinillas gordas en la sien que no era capaz de quitarlas por mas que comiera limpio, pues bien, fue ir a Bilbao a ver a mi novia, tomarme unas cervezas y unos pinchos y notar como se empezaba a secar. Al dia siguiente no tenia nada. FLipante, yo estas cosas prefiero no comentarlas con nadie porque me toman por un enfermo mental y tal... pero oh dios bendito internet que acerca a los hermanos, hehe.

saludos1


----------



## Rauxa (20 Ene 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> Pero que tenéis con el boniato, tiene mas hidratos no?



Es una fuente potente de hidratos, como la patata. Si te falta energía o has tenido mucho movimiento, este tipo de alimento te irá bien.

Lo bueno del boniato, en comparación a la patata, es que no lleva almidón.


----------



## Ragnar (20 Ene 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> No hago dietas específicas, sólo quiero sustituir poco a poco mi alimentación dentro de lo que me permite mi (lo subrayo) limitada economía y en la medida de lo posible ganar peso y comer sano.
> 
> Con vuestro permiso pongo lo que comí durante diez días este mes, a ver qué os parece:
> 
> ...



pescado te recomiendo la caballa, es barata, 1 kg a 6-7 € suele estar por mi zona, si que tiene algunas espinas... pero sabe muy bien


----------



## colombo1122 (20 Ene 2017)

alguno ha probado el ginsen coreano?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Ene 2017)

Schwyz dijo:


> He cenado vichyssoise caliente al curry y salmón con verduras al vapor con salsa de albahaca y pimienta negra.





Marina_80 dijo:


> crema de calabaza (mi cuñado tiene huerta, calabaza de verdad), cebolla y queso. Merluza. Placer de dioses





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Mi cena: churrasco de ternera ecológica, queso de cabra cremoso de leche sin pasteurizar, ensalada con aguacate, unas tiras de tocino ibérico de bellota y kefir de postre. Ahora mismo estoy que reviento, veo comida y vomito.:XX:





Clavisto dijo:


> Dos rodajas de pescada hervida con boniato cocido y dos huevos duros.





sada dijo:


> camenbert con nueces al horno he cenado hoy



La leche cómo os ponéis para cenar....

Mi cena de ayer..una tortilla de un huevo, un yogur y a la cama ::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Ene 2017)

Mi cena de ayer:

-Brócoli con patata y zanahoria al vapor regado generosamente de alioli casero (me puse hasta reventar).

-Jamón ibérico de bellota (buena ración).

-Queso curado.

-Vaso de kéfir de cabra.

-Una naranja.

Pensé que reventaba xd.


----------



## lewis (20 Ene 2017)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Hola, me estoy poniendo otra vez estricto con las comidas, 0 procesados 0 chocolates...etc. El caso es que me salen espinillas, me acuerdo de leer en algun sitio que si dejas de comer azucares procesados te salen espinillas. Sabeis algo?? os ha pasado?
> Antes de navidades comia muy limpio, y me acuerdo que me salieron unas espinillas gordas en la sien que no era capaz de quitarlas por mas que comiera limpio, pues bien, fue ir a Bilbao a ver a mi novia, tomarme unas cervezas y unos pinchos y notar como se empezaba a secar. Al dia siguiente no tenia nada. FLipante, yo estas cosas prefiero no comentarlas con nadie porque me toman por un enfermo mental y tal... pero oh dios bendito internet que acerca a los hermanos, hehe.
> 
> saludos1



Pues sigue comiendo pinchos y cervezas trolecito Dabicito.


----------



## Schwyz (20 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> La leche cómo os ponéis para cenar....
> 
> Mi cena de ayer..una tortilla de un huevo, un yogur y a la cama ::



Ah amiga, pero es que yo no como, ceno a las 18h o 19h como los guiris y al mediodía no como nada, o casi nada.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2017 at 11:58 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Mi cena de ayer:
> 
> -Brócoli con patata y zanahoria al vapor regado generosamente de alioli casero (me puse hasta reventar).
> 
> ...



Yo si como grasa engordo al día siguiente. La keto o la paleo high fat no son para mí, comprobado. La dieta que mejor me funciona es la que más se aproxime a la Dukan, low fat low carb no dairy no gluten no sugar.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (20 Ene 2017)

Schwyz dijo:


> Ah amiga, pero es que yo no como, ceno a las 18h o 19h como los guiris y al mediodía no como nada, o casi nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2017 at 11:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Low fat y a la vez low carb no puede ser. Si es baja en una cosa debe ser alta en lo otro porque la proteína es más o menos estable. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ene 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Pues sigue comiendo pinchos y cervezas trolecito Dabicito.



Pero si Davicito es un clon de Sugus

Hay que estar muy tronao para enredar tanto.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Ene 2017)

Schwyz dijo:


> Ah amiga, pero es que yo no como, ceno a las 18h o 19h como los guiris y al mediodía no como nada, o casi nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2017 at 11:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Bueno yo comer no es que coma mucho.... Salvo el día que me da por meterme huevos con chistorra y esas cosas :baba::baba:, el resto de días como un sólo plato y ya.


----------



## Schwyz (20 Ene 2017)

chusemaria1970 dijo:


> Low fat y a la vez low carb no puede ser. Si es baja en una cosa debe ser alta en lo otro porque la proteína es más o menos estable.



Proteínas y verduras es low carb low fat.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2017 at 12:20 ----------

Proteínas sin mucha grasa digo, pollo, pavo, pescado, marisco, ternera, etc.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Ene 2017)

Yo ya he dicho alguna vez que el rollo hincharse a tocino, manteca, vísceras y carnaza varia no va conmigo. Como carne (de cualquier tipo) prácticamente a diario, pero sin exageraciones; pescado fresco, de vez en cuando: el que me gusta es el grande y ese no es bueno; conservas de sardinas y caballa más a menudo, a veces revueltas con menestra de verduras y otras (pocas, cuando voy muy apurado de tiempo) en montadito; verduras en cantidad y a diario (o casi): brocoli, espinacas, calabacín, tomate, berenjena, pimientos, zanahorias...; boniato o patata para acompañarlas; dos huevos (a diario) en el revuelto o cocidos; frutos secos a discreción; fruta, una manzana y un kiwi; aguacates, uno diario (a veces dos); té verde, miel y cacao puro con un toque de canela al despertar. Y ya.

El tema, según lo veo yo, es el que da título al hilo: cero azúcares y cero harinas. Y cero procesados, por supuesto, que quizá sea lo más importante de todo esto.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> La leche cómo os ponéis para cenar....
> 
> Mi cena de ayer..una tortilla de un huevo, un yogur y a la cama ::



ya te digo...se ponen las botas y yo un simple queso al horno


----------



## Cazarr (20 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Bueno yo comer no es que coma mucho.... Salvo el día *que me da por meterme huevos con chistorra y esas cosas* :baba::baba:, el resto de días como un sólo plato y ya.



Hola, guapa. :o


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Ene 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hola, guapa. :o



:: Hola juapo qué tal ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :: Hola juapo qué tal ::



Iros a un hotel, joder!

---------- Post added 20-ene-2017 at 22:14 ----------

Mi cena hoy: tres huevos "0" fritos con aceite de coco virgen extra, brócoli reogado con mantequilla ecológica y bacon de primera sin aditivos ni azúcares, ensalada de tomate y atún y crackers de plátano de canarias de postre.


----------



## Cazarr (20 Ene 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Mi cena hoy: tres huevos "0" fritos con aceite de coco virgen extra, brócoli reogado con mantequilla ecológica y bacon de primera sin aditivos ni azúcares, ensalada de tomate y atún y crackers de plátano de canarias de postre.



*¿Qué bacon es ese?* ienso:

No me he fijado en los bacon donde suelo comprar y siempre pillo el primero que veo, pero lleva mucho aditivos. 



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Iros a un hotel, joder!



Si paga ella... 



Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :: Hola juapo qué tal ::



Aquí, de burbujeo. :cook:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Ene 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *¿Qué bacon es ese?* ienso:
> 
> No me he fijado en los bacon donde suelo comprar y siempre pillo el primero que veo, pero lleva mucho aditivos.
> 
> ...



Lo compro en carrefour en zona ecológica, pero no está en todos los carrefours que conozco, así que me desplazo al de San Juan de Alicante a comprarlo, es, de momento, el mejor Carrefour que conozco, tienen prácticamente de todo, incluido tocino ibérico de bellota.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Ene 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Lo compro en carrefour en zona ecológica, pero no está en todos los carrefours que conozco, así que me desplazo al de San Juan de Alicante a comprarlo, es, de momento, el mejor Carrefour que conozco, tienen prácticamente de todo, incluido tocino ibérico de bellota.



En el de mi barrio no lo tienen :´(


----------



## sada (21 Ene 2017)

Yo hoy he comido zorza con patatas o cachuelos como se llaman aquí en Galicia. Deliciosa

---------- Post added 21-ene-2017 at 16:11 ----------

Y lambrusco frío para beber


----------



## merkawoman (23 Ene 2017)

Curioso articulo del dr. mercola que me ha sorprendido:

http://articulos.mercola.com/sitios...mo-volver-a-comer-trigo-de-manera-segura.aspx


----------



## lewis (23 Ene 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> Curioso articulo del dr. mercola que me ha sorprendido:
> 
> Que Tan Seguro es Volver a Incluir el Trigo en su Alimentación



Pero el qué te sorprende, esto una guerra para las multinacionales y están viendo que tienen que contraatacar.


----------



## Cormac (23 Ene 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> Curioso articulo del dr. mercola que me ha sorprendido:
> 
> Que Tan Seguro es Volver a Incluir el Trigo en su Alimentación



Hola, procura sacar éstos artículos muy poco a poco. El cortocircuito que les puede producir a algunos les puede dañar seriamente el escaso cerebelo que tienen.
Ayer leí unos artículos en unas revistas científicas sobre los beneficios del pan de masa madre, que junto al del forero que ha afirmado que las analíticas le han salido mal puede hacer que le de un yu-yu a mas de uno. Todavía están intentando recuperarse de lo del forero con las analíticas mal, como que le lleges con esto. Menos mal que el amigo Karlos, ya ha sentenciando con que es un troll.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2017 at 10:24 ----------




lewis dijo:


> Pero el qué te sorprende, esto una guerra para las multinacionales y están viendo que tienen que contraatacar.



It's a conspiracy!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## zapatitos (23 Ene 2017)

lewis dijo:


> *Pero el qué te sorprende, esto una guerra para las multinacionales y están viendo que tienen que contraatacar.*



Mercola es solo otro de los muchísimos timadores que existen en los USA que se dedica a vender suplementos dietéticos, varios de ellos más que sospechosos. Lleva ya varias advertencias de la FDA para que deje de vender sus suplementos como eficaces para tratar y curar varias enfermedades. El problema es que la regulación yanqui sobre el tema es practicamente inexistente y solo le pueden advertir.

La regulación yanqui sobre suplementos dietéticos deja bastante que desear, en la práctica no existe y cualquier persona puede hacer suplementos en la bañera de su casa y comercializarlos como milagrosos, el único requisito es que los ingredientes del producto no sea idéntica a otra marca comercializada, para saltarse eso cada compañía suele añadir a su fórmula cualquier cosa que se les ocurra que otra compañía no tenga y ya está, ya han cumplido el requisito.

Por eso a cualquiera que compre suplementos le aconsejo que los compre solo de procedencia UE donde no digo que no se puedan saltar las reglas pero es muchísimo más difícil. No compreis suplementos yanquis y/o chinos que os la van a dar con queso SI o SI.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (23 Ene 2017)

algún forero puso como hacía las gachas de avena...no lo encuentro


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Ene 2017)

...y no habeís probado lo del ajo como antibiótico? ...


----------



## Clavisto (23 Ene 2017)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> ...y no habeís probado lo del ajo como antibiótico? ...



El ajo es más como prevención; una vez que llega la infección no quedan más cojones que tirar de antibiótico.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (23 Ene 2017)

¿Qué os parece esta carne?? ¿¿Es tan buena como la pintan? Dicen que no dan antibióticos y tal.ienso:

WAGYU - Finca Santa Rosalia


----------



## sada (23 Ene 2017)

ha muerto Bimba Bosé vaya tela 41 años


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Ene 2017)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Digo yo que habiéndolo parido tengo derecho y obligacion de elegir su alimentación. Todos los abuelos son dechados de valores, no? Sabéis lo delicado que es el estomago de un bebe? Si ya sienta mal a un adulto... Luego la diarrea y los vómitos me los como yo. Churros con 20 meses... claro. Y el chupete mojado en licor.



si, tenéis derecho y OBLIGACIÓN (sobre todo) de educar y cuidar de vuestras criaturas como hicimos nosotros con vosotros (hijos). Yio se un poco del tema, porque tuve 4 hijos, (2 de cada sexo), que ahora andan entre los 30 y 40 años. Ya no puede decirse que sean unos críos, vamos. 

Pues me dan más trabajo que nunca, con sus historias de pareja, con sus hijos (mis nietos), con sus trabajos y su life style y sus hostias.

O sea, al final quien pringa somos los de siempre, la vieja guardia. Que si lactancia a demanda, que si dietas así y asá, que si a los hijos lo esto y lo otro... y los problemas al final para los de siempre, el iaio y la iaia, que para eso están. 

Y no son ninis! o sea que debería dar gracias a Dios, Y trabajan!, y no consumen dronjas y cosas d'esas!. 

Pero sigue resolviendo los problemas y el dia a dia el de siempre...  (estoy hasta los cojones de tanto niño pijo que hemos criado!)

EDITO: lo del ajo iba son sorna. Antibióticos...si es una infección vírica?. O ajo?


----------



## montella (23 Ene 2017)

¿Seguis blogs,cuentas de twitter o canales youtube sobre alimentacion?

Podiais poner los q recomendais

Gracias


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Ene 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Hola, procura sacar éstos artículos muy poco a poco. El cortocircuito que les puede producir a algunos les puede dañar seriamente el escaso cerebelo que tienen.
> Ayer leí unos artículos en unas revistas científicas sobre los beneficios del pan de masa madre, que junto al del forero que ha afirmado que las analíticas le han salido mal puede hacer que le de un yu-yu a mas de uno. Todavía están intentando recuperarse de lo del forero con las analíticas mal, como que le lleges con esto. Menos mal que el amigo Karlos, ya ha sentenciando con que es un troll.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2017 at 10:24 ----------
> ...



Cormac contigo no se que pensar, escribes algunos post desde una postura disconforme pero con alguna logica y aportando datos y otras pareces tonto como en este.

Ya ves como ha quedado el hilo del shock, mas bien entre bostezos y esperando algun dato mas de su autor que ni esta ni se le espera.

Lo de meter miedo cuando aqui llevamos algunos años comiendo sin mierdas procesadas (incluido el pan) no cuela, y menos cuando tambien nos hemos hecho las analiticas pertinentes.

A ti se te ha preguntado alguna vez que nutrientes se dejan de tomar por no comer pan, te podias currar un poco una respuesta.


----------



## merkawoman (23 Ene 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mercola es solo otro de los muchísimos timadores que existen en los USA que se dedica a vender suplementos dietéticos, varios de ellos más que sospechosos. Lleva ya varias advertencias de la FDA para que deje de vender sus suplementos como eficaces para tratar y curar varias enfermedades. El problema es que la regulación yanqui sobre el tema es practicamente inexistente y solo le pueden advertir.
> 
> La regulación yanqui sobre suplementos dietéticos deja bastante que desear, en la práctica no existe y cualquier persona puede hacer suplementos en la bañera de su casa y comercializarlos como milagrosos, el único requisito es que los ingredientes del producto no sea idéntica a otra marca comercializada, para saltarse eso cada compañía suele añadir a su fórmula cualquier cosa que se les ocurra que otra compañía no tenga y ya está, ya han cumplido el requisito.
> 
> ...



Si, si...

De acuerdo el dr.mercola es un vendeamotos/vendehumos, un guru que mucha gente sigue dogmaticamente (como la mayoria de blogers similares..) pero dice cosas muy interesantes como comer minimo 50% grasa buena, no problema con los huevos, anticremas solares, ayuno intermitente, etc......, muchas de ellas totalmente en linea con lo que se defiende en el hilo. Por eso me choco y lo colgue en el hilo.

Del tema suplementos........me inspira total confianza un sello kosher made in usa, chinorris no y mucho menos los que me recomendase un tipo que va a comision.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2017 at 21:43 ----------




lewis dijo:


> Pero el qué te sorprende, esto una guerra para las multinacionales y están viendo que tienen que contraatacar.



¿Has leido el articulo? Has leido a mercola? 
Ha sido un integrista antigranos total.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Ene 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> Si, si...
> 
> De acuerdo el dr.mercola es un vendeamotos/vendehumos, un guru que mucha gente sigue dogmaticamente (como la mayoria de blogers similares..) pero dice cosas muy interesantes como comer minimo 50% grasa buena, no problema con los huevos, anticremas solares, ayuno intermitente, etc......, muchas de ellas totalmente en linea con lo que se defiende en el hilo. Por eso me choco y lo colgue en el hilo.
> 
> ...



Es difícil encontrar a un profesional con cierto renombre y repercusión decir 0 cereales. Lo acusarían rápidamente, lo tildarían de magufo, de sectario, de estar a favor de la "paleo".... y no sería bueno para su "negocio". 
Conozco a un par en España, y de puertas hacia afuera recomiendan pocos cereales y que no sean de trigo ni maiz, pero de puertas hacia adentro, cuando hablan en petit comité, te dicen que cereales 0, que son los culpables de múltiples problemas. Nutren poco, sacian menos y son inflamatorios.

Mercola, por lo que leo en este artículo, dice que el ser humano ya habría consumido cereales antes.
Tengo dudas....lo que sabemos seguro es que hace 1 millón de años, no se podían fabricar ni panes, ni macarrones...así que el cereal se lo meterían enterito, con su cáscara y todo. Ignoro que tipo de proceso le metían al cereal (si es que lo procesaban de alguna forma), y sino como digo, se lo metían entero. Y tengo dudas, que en este caso, formara parte de una dieta habitual para esa gente.

Si tenemos en cuenta que nuestro genoma es prácticamente igual que el de entonces, podemos hacer la prueba de coger un grano de cereal y tragarnoslo y luego ver que nos ocurre.


----------



## merkawoman (23 Ene 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es difícil encontrar a un profesional con cierto renombre y repercusión decir 0 cereales. Lo acusarían rápidamente, lo tildarían de magufo, de sectario, de estar a favor de la "paleo".... y no sería bueno para su "negocio".
> Conozco a un par en España, y de puertas hacia afuera recomiendan pocos cereales y que no sean de trigo ni maiz, pero de puertas hacia adentro, cuando hablan en petit comité, te dicen que cereales 0, que son los culpables de múltiples problemas. Nutren poco, sacian menos y son inflamatorios.
> 
> Mercola, por lo que leo en este artículo, dice que el ser humano ya habría consumido cereales antes.
> ...



Mercola ha sido un integrista antigranos abiertamente, tiene multitud de articulos hablando de su papel en procesos inflamatorios, de aqui lo paradojico del articulo.


----------



## sada (23 Ene 2017)

Me han regalado un tarro de pâté de pato con setas de una marca francesa; sin conservantes ni colorantes pone. Qué opináis ¿


----------



## lewis (23 Ene 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> Mercola *ha sido* un integrista antigranos abiertamente, tiene multitud de articulos hablando de su papel en procesos inflamatorios, de aqui lo paradojico del articulo.



Muy probablemente le hayan dado un toquecito, me entiendes, verdad?


----------



## Luizmi (23 Ene 2017)

consumís pipas? (crudas y eco, claro), le veis algún problema? se que el aceite de girasol tiene mala fama por ser muy alto en omega6, peeero, el contenido nutricional de las pipas es muy respetable, de los alimentos más altos en vitamina E con mucha diferencia respecto al resto y muy alto en un muchas otras vitaminas y 20gr de proteína por cada 100gr

También se pueden germinar y comer o bien germinadas o dejar crecer y comer los brotes en zumos o ensaladas


----------



## merkawoman (23 Ene 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Muy probablemente le hayan dado un toquecito, me entiendes, verdad?



Si, claro...

Se desperto en un charco de sangre y con una cabeza de caballo en la cama?

Por favor.....


----------



## lewis (23 Ene 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> Si, claro...
> 
> Se desperto en un charco de sangre y con una cabeza de caballo en la cama?
> 
> Por favor.....



Vale! ya veo que no entiendes.


----------



## osona (24 Ene 2017)

montella dijo:


> ¿Seguis blogs,cuentas de twitter o canales youtube sobre alimentacion?
> 
> Podiais poner los q recomendais
> 
> Gracias



Estoy suscrito a estos blogs:
El nutricionista de la general de Juan Revenga
Mi dieta cojea de Aitor Sanchez
PARA MI, y repito PARA MI, son mis "gurus", y comulgo totalmente con sus postulados.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Ene 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> *Si, si...
> 
> De acuerdo el dr.mercola es un vendeamotos/vendehumos, un guru que mucha gente sigue dogmaticamente (como la mayoria de blogers similares..) pero dice cosas muy interesantes como comer minimo 50% grasa buena, no problema con los huevos, anticremas solares, ayuno intermitente, etc......, muchas de ellas totalmente en linea con lo que se defiende en el hilo. Por eso me choco y lo colgue en el hilo.
> 
> Del tema suplementos........me inspira total confianza un sello kosher made in usa, chinorris no y mucho menos los que me recomendase un tipo que va a comision.*



Un reloj parado da la hora exacta dos veces al día. Y eso es Mercola un reloj parado que dice lo que tiene que decir para vender lo que tiene que vender.

Que te inspire confianza un sello made in usa en cuestión de suplementos no es la cuestión sino que la legislación sobre ese tema allí es de risa. Hay suplementos de otros paises como por ejemplo Portugal o Irlanda con bastantes más garantías y precios bastante más baratos.

Pero después allá cada cual con su dinero y su salud que ya es mayorcito, yo con decir lo que hay ya he cumplido.

Saludos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> Me han regalado un tarro de pâté de pato con setas de una marca francesa; sin conservantes ni colorantes pone. Qué opináis ¿



Pues que tiene que estar delicioso, que aproveche


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Ene 2017)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pues que tiene que estar delicioso, que aproveche



Fe las barbaridades que hacen a los patos y ocas para obtener ese paté ni hablamos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Fe las barbaridades que hacen a los patos y ocas para obtener ese paté ni hablamos.



Yo no, paso.

Estas cosas se hacen desde la época egipcia o antes.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Ene 2017)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Yo no, paso.
> 
> Estas cosas se hacen desde la época egipcia o antes.



Y quemar en la hoguera también.
Que te lo hagan a ti a ver qué te parece. Es una puta salvajada que provoca un sufrimiento atroz hasta que les revienta el hígado. Me da igual desde cuándo se haga.


----------



## sada (24 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Fe las barbaridades que hacen a los patos y ocas para obtener ese paté ni hablamos.



elena no me amargues el pato :8:::


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Ene 2017)

y no compréis carne halal, que es una vergüenza que se permita esta práctica salvaje de sacrificio.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> elena no me amargues el pato :8:::



No, yo no te amargo nada...cuento la realidad. Para amargura la que tienen que sentir esos pobres animales para que nosotros deleitemos una comida. No hay derecho.
:´(


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y no compréis carne halal, que es una vergüenza que se permita esta práctica salvaje de sacrificio.



Y el resto de animales con las tecnicas españolas tampoco los matan a besos

Si vamos con esas nos volvemos todos veganos. Espera que me lo pienso...umm no


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Ene 2017)

matar para comer es ético, pero mejor aturdir al animal antes de cortarle el cuello.
y darle una vida digna antes.

los animalistas que no critican el halal no me parecen congruentes.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Ene 2017)

Yo me limito a no comer algo que se consigue de esta manera:







Ni soy vegano, ni podemita, ni hipster, ni maricón...pero por ciertas cosas no paso.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Ene 2017)

Igualdad Animal Italia ha lanzado la campaña "Alto a la crueldad ritual" en la que pide al gobierno italiano el fin del sacrificio Halal y Kosher, como ya han hecho países como Polonia y Dinamarca. La Unión Europea permite, por motivos religiosos, excepciones a las normas de bienestar animal, como la referente al aturdimiento previo de los animales.

Para Matteo Cupi, presidente de Igualdad Animal en Italia, "Obviamente respetamos la libertad de credo y esto no es un ataque a la comunidad islámica. Pero por otro lado, consideramos que los motivos religiosos no pueden ser una excepción para el cumplimiento de las normativas europeas de protección animal. La tradición y la religión no pueden estar por encima del sufrimiento de los animales".

En Europa, el debate sobre la cuestión ya ha llevado a algunos estados, como Noruega, Suecia, Islandia y Liechtenstein a imponer restricciones severas sobre esta matanza religiosa, y a su prohibición total en dos estados miembros de la UE, Polonia y Dinamarca, así como que en algunos estados federales de Austria y en toda 

Crudeltà Rituale - Un'investigazione di Animal Equality - YouTube

En los sacrificios ordinarios, se utiliza una mascara disparadora. Utilizando esta mascara, el cerebro, y con el, el sistema nervioso del animal son dañados por una barra de acero. La parte del cerebro que regula el latido cardiaco sigue indemne al no ser alcanzada por la barra de acero. Cada animal aturdido por medio de este método, tiene, desde el momento en el que es atravesado por la barra de acero, severos daños cerebrales, y no esta muerto en absoluto, es mas, ni siquiera se desea su muerte, por que si muriese, no se desangraría completamente ya que el corazón habría dejado de latir y de bombear sangre.
Si después del aturdimiento del animal, la arteria carótida no es cortada, el animal seguiría viviendo como un vegetal.
Si después de ser electrocutado, la arteria carótida no es cortada, el animal recuperará la consciencia.
Es regulación Europea que el animal debe estar muerto desde el inicio de la matanza. 

Se van a quedar con el mercado, tienen un mercado en expansión y muerden el tradicional español.

Instituto Halal | Instituto Halal


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ene 2017)

No sere yo el que ponga pegas al coto a lo halal. Que se vayan a comer cordero a su pais.

Eso si, se pueden llevar a los animalistan atados a la vaca del coche entremedias del toldo.


----------



## montella (24 Ene 2017)

¿Para la gente q sabe de alimentacion donde esta el secreto para q estas galletas tengan 17 gramos de fibra?¿Esos 17 gramos de fibra harian estas galletas "casi" saludables?No conozco muchos alimentos q tengan 17 gramos de fibra en 100 gramos y solo 3 gramos de azucar de panes y pan de molde y las galletas q mas fibra suelen tener es 5-6 gramos.

Galletas sin sal y sin azúcares añadidos con edulcorante

Valor Energético
1709 kJ
Valor Energético
408 Kcal
Grasas
13 g
Saturadas
1.5 g
Hidratos de carbono
58.3 g
Azúcares
2.8 g
Fibra alimentaria
17 g
Proteínas
9.0 g
Sal
0.01 g

Harina integral de trigo 54%, fibra vegetal, aceite vegetal (girasol alto oleico), edulcorante (maltitol), semillas de sésamo 5%, harina de soja, gasificantes (bicarbonato potásico y amónico), proteína de soja, sal, emulgente: lecitina de soja, germen de trigo 0,2%, semillas de linaza 0,2%, antioxidante: (metabisulfito sódico) y aroma de vainilla. Puede contener trazas de leche. Sin sal. Sin azúcares añadidos.


----------



## Cormac (24 Ene 2017)

montella dijo:


> ¿Para la gente q sabe de alimentacion donde esta el secreto para q estas galletas tengan 17 gramos de fibra?¿Esos 17 gramos de fibra harian estas galletas "casi" saludables?No conozco muchos alimentos q tengan 17 gramos de fibra en 100 gramos y solo 3 gramos de azucar de panes y pan de molde y las galletas q mas fibra suelen tener es 5-6 gramos.
> 
> Galletas sin sal y sin azúcares añadidos con edulcorante
> 
> ...



Han sustituido el azúcar por edulcorante (malitol) y tiene fibra vegetal como segundo ingrediente.
No son saludables. Los edulcorantes son cancerígenos, aparte de que tienen multitud de ingredientes raros. Cuando tienen muchos nombres y que te suenan muchos de ellos a chino, desconfía.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ene 2017)

montella dijo:


> ¿Para la gente q sabe de alimentacion donde esta el secreto para q estas galletas tengan 17 gramos de fibra?¿Esos 17 gramos de fibra harian estas galletas "casi" saludables?No conozco muchos alimentos q tengan 17 gramos de fibra en 100 gramos y solo 3 gramos de azucar de panes y pan de molde y las galletas q mas fibra suelen tener es 5-6 gramos.
> 
> Galletas sin sal y sin azúcares añadidos con edulcorante
> 
> ...



Lo que yo entiendo del post que has escrito: "Mira, ¿te gusta este veneno?"


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Ene 2017)

Yo me hago galletas con cereales para papilla de bebé cuando me entra el mono.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (24 Ene 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo me limito a no comer algo que se consigue de esta manera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Hincharles a comer con una canula hasta que les revienta el hígado. Ese hígado es lo que luego nos comemos. Pobres animales. Ya no es que les maten ni cómo les matan....¡es la vida que llevan! 
Y desde luego pasa con muchos otros animales de granja.....vidas espantosas, sin espacio, con luz 24 horas, los pobres del estrés se arrancan las plumas, cerdos en jaulas que no se pueden ni mover.. y podría tirarme así una hora.
No todo vale. Tienen que llevar una vida digna y hay que darles una muerte sin sufrimiento. No hay más.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Ene 2017)

El azúcar de la dieta europea proviene principalmente de productos procesados, no de frutas y verduras.

A review of total & added sugar intakes and dietary sources in Europe | Nutrition Journal | Full Text


----------



## Clavisto (25 Ene 2017)

Superado el millón de visitas.

Hilo HISTÓRICO (en mayúsculas) de Burbuja.info. Y todavía sin Chincheta, Calopes.


Enhorabuena y gracias al opener, Adrenocromo. 

(Y al resto de participantes, claro)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Ene 2017)

Chincheta ya o calopes panadero!


----------



## izurruna (25 Ene 2017)

Felicidades a todos los participantes de este hilo... Como sugerencia, no convendría abrir ya el volumen II?


----------



## montella (27 Ene 2017)

El otro dia lei a un medico q consumir bastante carbohidrato rico en azucares sea muchas frutas-galletas-cremas de chocolate etc era capaz de detener la perdida de grasa en el cuerpo humano por mas de 48 horas.

¿Es posible?


----------



## Teselia (27 Ene 2017)

Alguien ha leído Sin Trigo Gracias?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ene 2017)

Teselia dijo:


> Alguien ha leído Sin Trigo Gracias?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



Yo, y abrí hilo y todo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-trigo-gracias-debate-libro-del-dr-davis.html


----------



## lewis (28 Ene 2017)

Aquí empiezan a tocar el tema también: min 40'20''.

Trump enseña los dientes - Economía Directa 27-1-2017 - Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (28 Ene 2017)

montella dijo:


> El otro dia lei a un medico q consumir bastante carbohidrato rico en azucares sea muchas frutas-galletas-cremas de chocolate etc era capaz de detener la perdida de grasa en el cuerpo humano por mas de 48 horas.
> 
> ¿Es posible?



Desde mi experiencia con dieta cetogénica, si estás quemando grasas y te pasas un poco con los carbohidratos sales de cetosis (dejas de quemar grasas) y tardas entre 1.5-2 días en volver a entrar en cetosis (volver a quemar grasas).

Las entradas y salidas de cetosis, o el quemar y no quemar grasas, se puede controlar con las tiras reactivas de interacetona, por ejemplo.

Por eso, con las dietas hipocalóricas se restringe bastante el consumo de carbohidratos, pero no lo suficiente, y hay gente que con dieta hipocalórica pero alta en hidratos no pierde ni peso.


----------



## Algas (28 Ene 2017)

Son muchas páginas, no sé si el video ha aparecido antes, pero lo pongo por si acaso:

Glutamato Monosodico - E621 - Obesidad, alzheimer, glaucoma y otros males.

[YOUTUBE]qk5xkSD0V-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## euforion (28 Ene 2017)

Ayer, cuando fui al Mercadona me dio por comprar algunos surtidos dulces de esos que venden, pues bien, me comi todos de una sentada y al poco rato me entraron retortijones y cagalera. Todavía tengo mal cuerpo, voy a hacer un ayuno hasta mañana a ver si se me quita, que hoy apenas he podido comer, no tenia ganas de nada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ene 2017)

euforion dijo:


> Ayer, cuando fui al Mercadona me dio por comprar algunos surtidos dulces de esos que venden, pues bien, me comi todos de una sentada y al poco rato me entraron retortijones y cagalera. Todavía tengo mal cuerpo, voy a hacer un ayuno hasta mañana a ver si se me quita, que hoy apenas he podido comer, no tenia ganas de nada.



Pero a quién se le ocurre, alma cándida, eso es veneno puro!!!!!!!:


----------



## Raullucu (29 Ene 2017)

Hola, conforeros.

Me paso a recomendaros una película: Captain Fantastic, protagonizada por Vigo Mortensen. Trata sobre un padre que cría a sus 6 hijos en un entorno natural del estilo las Rocosas usanas o Canadá. Practican calistenia, ejercicios funcionales, lucha, además de cultivan y cazan animales salvajes. Por distintos motivos tendrán que volver a pasar por el "mundo normal" haciendo un viaje y llegan a presentar momentos hilarantes, como (no lo considero spoiler) cuando durante el trayecto paran a comer en un restaurante de carretera y, pese a que los niños quieren probar sandiwiches, perritos o tortitas, el padre los saca de allí pitando diciéndoles "en la carte no hay nada que se pueda llamar comida real" :XX:

El resto del mensaje de la película puede ser más o menos acertado o profundo, pero cuanto menos es un film peculiar y que te mantiene entretenido dos horitas.

Salu2.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Ene 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola, conforeros.
> 
> Me paso a recomendaros una película: Captain Fantastic, protagonizada por Vigo Mortensen. Trata sobre un padre que cría a sus 6 hijos en un entorno natural del estilo las Rocosas usanas o Canadá. Practican calistenia, ejercicios funcionales, lucha, además de cultivan y cazan animales salvajes. Por distintos motivos tendrán que volver a pasar por el "mundo normal" haciendo un viaje y llegan a presentar momentos hilarantes, como (no lo considero spoiler) cuando durante el trayecto paran a comer en un restaurante de carretera y, pese a que los niños quieren probar sandiwiches, perritos o tortitas, el padre los saca de allí pitando diciéndoles "en la carte no hay nada que se pueda llamar comida real" :XX:
> 
> ...



Es lo mismo que le digo a mi hijo de 8 años cuando entramos a un Mercadona o algo parecido, sólo entre el 5 y el 10% de lo que hay allí se puede considerar comida, y no precisamente de calidad.


----------



## malibux (29 Ene 2017)

Creo que ya se ha hablado por aquí alguna vez de la quinoa...

El otro día comprí un paquetito para cocer en el Mercabrona y la verdad que me gusta mucho el sabor. Además da muchas opciones para hacer platos combinados sencillos de preparar (ahora estoy haciendo con champiñones, cebolla y jamón, con algo de salsa de roquefort y está cojonudo).

Quería preguntar si sabéis qué tal este "cereal", si es algo estrógeno-like como la soja o no. He leído ambas versiones y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## merkawoman (29 Ene 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola, conforeros.
> 
> Me paso a recomendaros una película: Captain Fantastic, protagonizada por Vigo Mortensen. Trata sobre un padre que cría a sus 6 hijos en un entorno natural del estilo las Rocosas usanas o Canadá. Practican calistenia, ejercicios funcionales, lucha, además de cultivan y cazan animales salvajes. Por distintos motivos tendrán que volver a pasar por el "mundo normal" haciendo un viaje y llegan a presentar momentos hilarantes, como (no lo considero spoiler) cuando durante el trayecto paran a comer en un restaurante de carretera y, pese a que los niños quieren probar sandiwiches, perritos o tortitas, el padre los saca de allí pitando diciéndoles "en la carte no hay nada que se pueda llamar comida real" :XX:
> 
> ...



Gran pelicula, aunque me ha parecido una version paleo de la costa de los mosquitos.8:


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Ene 2017)

Coming soon: resultados de un análisis de sangre completísimo (me van a dejar seco, el tipo me ha pedido más de 30 marcadores distintos) y una resonancia abdominal con contraste, tras 9 meses de huir (no siempre con éxito) de harinas, azúcares y procesados y abrazar el ayuno y la grasa...

...testimonio de primera mano, a ver qué me encuentro.

Saludos


----------



## bizarre (30 Ene 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Creo que ya se ha hablado por aquí alguna vez de la quinoa...
> 
> El otro día comprí un paquetito para cocer en el Mercabrona y la verdad que me gusta mucho el sabor. Además da muchas opciones para hacer platos combinados sencillos de preparar (ahora estoy haciendo con champiñones, cebolla y jamón, con algo de salsa de roquefort y está cojonudo).
> 
> Quería preguntar si sabéis qué tal este "cereal", si es algo estrógeno-like como la soja o no. He leído ambas versiones y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.



Yo la consumo pero como algo ocasional, una vez al mes o menos, malo no lo veo, salvo que busques perder peso
Yo esté sábado salí a comer, mi plato fue parrillada de verduras y entraña a la brasa, de postre me comí media porción de tarta de chocolate, no probaba nada con azúcar o harinas desde navidad que probé otro poquito, no me sentó mal como dice el forero de unos mensajes antes.....y eso que yo siempre he sido de estomago delicadito,debe ser que aprendí a no darme atracones de nada


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (30 Ene 2017)

Nos están intoxicando con la alimentación a marchas forzadas...

Los casos de cáncer en España superan ya los previstos para 2020 | Biociencia | EL MUNDO


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Ene 2017)

Buenas noticias: en Alcampo Alicante han traído cerdo criado con avellanas. Esta tarde mismo he comprado presa, costillar y secreto.


----------



## sada (30 Ene 2017)

No sé si habéis visto el titular de que están aumentando los casos de càncer


----------



## bizarre (30 Ene 2017)

sada dijo:


> No sé si habéis visto el titular de que están aumentando los casos de càncer



Si y no me extraña, un tercio es por genética y eso no ha cambiado, pero los factores ambientales y la comida cada vez es peor y eso hace que suba las posibilidades


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (30 Ene 2017)

La comida procesada es mala considerando 2 factores: lleva aditivos y conservantes que pueden causar mutaciones, y llevan tonaledas de glucosa que ayudan en la proliferación del cáncer.

El cáncer no deja de ser un crecimiento rápido y anárquico de células mutadas, pero para poder crecer necesita energía muy rápida que proviene de la glucosa, es decir, los azúcares. Si se limita mucho el consumo de azúcares e hidratos se puede ralentizar el crecimiento de las células tumorales, ya que no pueden utilizar las grasas por ser un tipo de energía muy muy lento, incluso hay corrientes que lo consideran tóxico para las células tumorales, y da tiempo al sistema inmune para atacarlas y controlarlas.

Se están empezando a recomendar dietas muy bajas en hidratos y cetogénicas como coadyuvantes a terapias para erradicar el cáncer.


----------



## Cormac (31 Ene 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> La comida procesada es mala considerando 2 factores: lleva aditivos y conservantes que pueden causar mutaciones, y llevan tonaledas de glucosa que ayudan en la proliferación del cáncer.
> 
> El cáncer no deja de ser un crecimiento rápido y anárquico de células mutadas, pero para poder crecer necesita energía muy rápida que proviene de la glucosa, es decir, los azúcares. Si se limita mucho el consumo de azúcares e hidratos se puede ralentizar el crecimiento de las células tumorales, ya que no pueden utilizar las grasas por ser un tipo de energía muy muy lento, incluso hay corrientes que lo consideran tóxico para las células tumorales, y da tiempo al sistema inmune para atacarlas y controlarlas.
> 
> Se están empezando a recomendar dietas muy bajas en hidratos y cetogénicas como coadyuvantes a terapias para erradicar el cáncer.



La comida procesada y el azúcar refinado es una mierda. Todos de acuerdo, pero una vez que el cáncer ha entrado en tus células la teoría de la dieta alcalina y demás, por desgracia no valen. Que la hagas tampoco te va a hacer daño, hazla como complemento, pero si lees literatura cientifica ese mito está hoy demostrado que no es así.
La acidificación de las células, se sabe hoy que es producido por el mismo cáncer. De nada te va a servir comerte diez limones cada día.
Serán los tratamientos médicos y la reacción tu organismo lo que hará que te cures o no.
Lamentablemente no es tan sencillo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 Ene 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> La comida procesada y el azúcar refinado es una mierda. Todos de acuerdo, pero una vez que el cáncer ha entrado en tus células la teoría de la dieta alcalina y demás, por desgracia no valen. Que la hagas tampoco te va a hacer daño, hazla como complemento, pero si lees literatura cientifica ese mito está hoy demostrado que no es así.
> La acidificación de las células, se sabe hoy que es producido por el mismo cáncer. De nada te va a servir comerte diez limones cada día.
> Serán los tratamientos médicos y la reacción tu organismo lo que hará que te cures o no.
> Lamentablemente no es tan sencillo.



El forero no está hablando de dieta alcalina, sino de negar a la célula tumoral la energía rápida de la que se alimenta prácticamente en exclusiva: *glucosa por la vía anaerobia*. 

Al fomentar una dieta baja en hidratos, cetogénica incluso, se le niega (o al menos restringe) a la célula tumoral la energía necesaria para reproducirse sin control.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (31 Ene 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Buenas noticias: en Alcampo Alicante han traído cerdo criado con avellanas. Esta tarde mismo he comprado presa, costillar y secreto.



Por el norte llevan ya tiempo comercializándolo.
Igualmente tienen una línea de producto de cerdo ECO, que está muy bien, y a precios razonables.

Es la única carne que compro en grandes superficies, aparte del pollo amarillo de EROSKI, que también está muy bueno y no tiene nada que envidiar al de cualquier carnicería de calidad.

---------------------

En otro orden de cosas, consultas cocnretas:

- ¿Stevia sí o no?
- La cuajada de leche cruda de oveja, ¿bien o mal?


----------



## Cormac (31 Ene 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El forero no está hablando de dieta alcalina, sino de negar a la célula tumoral la energía rápida de la que se alimenta prácticamente en exclusiva: *glucosa por la vía anaerobia*.
> 
> Al fomentar una dieta baja en hidratos, cetogénica incluso, se le niega (o al menos restringe) a la célula tumoral la energía necesaria para reproducirse sin control.



Te repito que es un mito, no es tan sencilla ni tan simple la ecuación: "Como el cáncer usa el azúcar, ya sea en forma de glucosa, y los hidratos, dejo de comerlos y ya, lo.consigo frenar hasta que se aburra"
El problema? Que el cáncer entonces comenzará a usar nuestras reservas energeticas: la grasa y las proteínas.
Nuestras células no eligen, que combustible usar para sobrevivir, prefieren el azúcar si por su simplicidas, pero usarán cualquier molécula para sobrevivir.
De todas formas, tampoco me extraña nada, que aquí en forocuñados tengáis también la cura contra el cáncer.
Bueno, os dejo, que me prometí participar menos en este hilo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 Ene 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Te repito que es un mito, no es tan sencilla ni tan simple la ecuación: "Como el cáncer usa el azúcar, ya sea en forma de glucosa, y los hidratos, dejo de comerlos y ya, lo.consigo frenar hasta que se aburra"
> El problema? Que el cáncer entonces comenzará a usar nuestras reservas energeticas: la grasa y las proteínas.
> Nuestras células no eligen, que combustible usar para sobrevivir, prefieren el azúcar si por su simplicidas, pero usarán cualquier molécula para sobrevivir.
> De todas formas, tampoco me extraña nada, que aquí en forocuñados tengáis también la cura contra el cáncer.
> ...



No es un mito, simplemente no es la panacea.

La vía anaerobia es la más rápida, por eso las células tumorales (programadas para reproducirse a la máxima velocidad posible) la utilizan de forma preferente.

Si se le niega la glucosa, por descontado que las células tumorales buscarán vías alternativas para continuar con su programación defectuosa, y tendrán a su disposición otras rutas metabólicas, pero en primera instancia la reproducción se ralentizará mientras la célula se adapta, y en cualquier caso la velocidad final de crecimiento del tumor siempre será menor, por la sencilla razón de que esas otras vías metabólicas son más lentas.


----------



## Cormac (31 Ene 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No es un mito, simplemente no es la panacea.
> 
> La vía anaerobia es la más rápida, por eso las células tumorales (programadas para reproducirse a la máxima velocidad posible) la utilizan de forma preferente.
> 
> Si se le niega la glucosa, por descontado que las células tumorales buscarán vías alternativas para continuar con su programación defectuosa, y tendrán a su disposición otras rutas metabólicas, pero en primera instancia la reproducción se ralentizará mientras la célula se adapta, y en cualquier caso la velocidad final de crecimiento del tumor siempre será menor, por la sencilla razón de que esas otras vías metabólicas son más lentas.



Yo haría una dieta para intentar frenarlo por si acaso y como complemento a los tratamientos médicos, pero siendo consciente de lo que hay.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Ene 2017)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> Por el norte llevan ya tiempo comercializándolo.
> Igualmente tienen una línea de producto de cerdo ECO, que está muy bien, y a precios razonables.
> 
> Es la única carne que compro en grandes superficies, aparte del pollo amarillo de EROSKI, que también está muy bueno y no tiene nada que envidiar al de cualquier carnicería de calidad.
> ...



Compro la estevia también marca alcampo, lleva más de un 20% de estevia real y el aglutinante es bicarbonato sódico sino recuerdo mal... En caso de no llevar encima me tomo el café a pelito.

No tomo cuajada, suelo tomar kefir de cabra con nueces.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2017 at 18:16 ----------

He visto la película Captain Fantastic, sencillamente una obra de culto, me ha encantado, y muchas de los que hablamos por aquí aparece en la película, como los burpees, no ves una barra de pan en toda la peli, genial, mensaje genial, muy recomendable.


----------



## Aotearoa (1 Feb 2017)

*Adelgazar es difícil*



Marina_80 dijo:


> Alguien que dejando harinas, azúcar y reduciendo los hidratos a verduras, una fruta o dos diarias, un vaso pequeño de leche cada dos días, arroz y legumbres una vez por semana no adelgaza tiene un problema, no? Con calorías y cantidades normales. Es un familiar con obesidad y me preocupa.



Adelgazar depende de varios factores, entre ellos el grado de obesidad alcanzado, cuanta más obesidad más se tarda en adelgazar.

Ten en cuenta que, aunque se cambien los hábitos alimentarios, la grasa acumulada no desaparece al ritmo de la ecuación: X obesidad - Y número de calorías = bajada de peso equivalente al número de calorías restadas en la dieta.

Los kg de más se acumulan a un ritmo rápido y desaparecen a un ritmo mucho más lento.

Si tu familiar ha cambiado de hábitos alimentarios, lo único que debe hacer es perseverar, nada de traumas o metas para este mes, el siguiente, este año, etc.

Recuerda que la obesidad ha 'remodelado' gran parte del sistema endocrino y eso no se cambia de un día para otro.

Más info:

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Los libros

Mi dieta cojea | (Blog de nutrición, dietética, alimentación y ciencia) por un Dietista-Nutricionista

S2 y ánimo.


----------



## Ragnar (1 Feb 2017)

Mi plan cetogénico, menús de ejemplo y la necesidad de incluir desafíos


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Feb 2017)

Hoy os dejo una fantastica dieta para bajar el colesterol recien salida del horno (de la seguridad social).

Esto es de un medico de medicina general y se lo ha pautado a un amigo mio que tiene la escalofriante cifra de 220 en sus analiticas.

Lo mismo estoy muy confundido pero veo mas posibilidades de que suba comiendo segun esas pautas que que le baje. A ver que opinais:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hoy os dejo una fantastica dieta para bajar el colesterol recien salida del horno (de la seguridad social).
> 
> Esto es de un medico de medicina general y se lo ha pautado a un amigo mio que tiene la escalofriante cifra de 220 en sus analiticas.
> 
> Lo mismo estoy muy confundido pero veo mas posibilidades de que suba comiendo segun esas pautas que que le baje. A ver que opinais:



Qué vergüenza lo de algunos médicos.

Salvaje es poco xd.

En fin.

*RECOMENDADOS: azúcar*

xddddddddd

---------- Post added 01-feb-2017 at 12:51 ----------




Marina_80 dijo:


> Lo he perdido... se ha ido a la seguridad social y ha salido con una refotocopia de una dieta de 1500 calorías, para un tío de 115 kg.
> 
> Mi adoctrinamiento no ha servido para nada. Pan con todas las comidas, grasas fuera, ensaladas con una cucharada de postre de aceite, arroz o pasta de primero en cada comida y 6 comidas al día.
> 
> ...



¿Ha ido al médico? ¿Y le han dado una fotocopia?

No puede ser, mujer. Le habrán medido el metabolismo basal y todo, para ajustar el balance energético :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Feb 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Qué vergüenza lo de algunos médicos.
> 
> Salvaje es poco xd.
> 
> ...



Y eso no es lo peor, caramelos, helados, granizados, yogures desnatados... todo todito petado de azucar o edulcorantes.

Y en la parte de tomar 2-3 veces por semana que no falten las grasas trans... lo siguiente que leeremos es que un poco de plutonio no pasa nada.

Sea lo que sea que le provoca la ligera inflamacion que le hace subir un poco el colesterol con estos consejos dieteticos va conseguir el efecto contrario.

El medico oficialisto sigue el mantra oficial de grasas animales fuera, huevos fuera, una aberracion.

Mi amigo esta en forma, incluso se hace alguna maraton, podria incluso venir la inflamacion de su practica deportiva, tampoco es tan alta como para preocuparse, pero ir al medico y sufrir el riesgo de empeorar todo es uno.

Precisamente dieta alta en azucares o hidratos rapidos y baja en grasas (de las saludables) son un billete para que aparezcan otras dolencias al paso de los años.

Si eliminas las grasas saludables, estas eliminando buena parte de los mecanismos de reparacion que tiene el organismo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hoy os dejo una fantastica dieta para bajar el colesterol recien salida del horno (de la seguridad social).
> 
> Esto es de un medico de medicina general y se lo ha pautado a un amigo mio que tiene la escalofriante cifra de 220 en sus analiticas.
> 
> Lo mismo estoy muy confundido pero veo mas posibilidades de que suba comiendo segun esas pautas que que le baje. A ver que opinais:



A eso se le llama crimen organizado, y me quedo corto.


----------



## walda (1 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El forero no está hablando de dieta alcalina, sino de negar a la célula tumoral la energía rápida de la que se alimenta prácticamente en exclusiva: *glucosa por la vía anaerobia*.
> 
> Al fomentar una dieta baja en hidratos, cetogénica incluso, se le niega (o al menos restringe) a la célula tumoral la energía necesaria para reproducirse sin control.



Muy interesante, pero sobre esto no vendría mal alguna cita del pubmed.


----------



## piru (1 Feb 2017)

walda dijo:


> Muy interesante, pero sobre esto no vendría mal alguna cita del pubmed.



Los hay comodones. Lo primero que aparece en San Google:


Las células tumorales son adictas a la glucosa
Por Odile Fernández8 abril, 2014Artículos interesantes0 Comentarios
1 
azucar_tumor_oncologia_integrativaDescubierto el mecanismo que vuelve a las células tumorales adictas al azúcar.
La captación de glucosa alimenta la proliferación de los cánceres.
Si algo caracteriza a las células tumorales es su crecimiento descontrolado. Y, para ello, necesitan mucha energía. Para conseguirla, las células tumorales captan toda la glucosa que pueden. Este fenómeno se descubrió en 1927, y se llamó efecto Warburg. Pero, hasta ahora, nadie había explicado cómo se originaba el proceso. Lo ha hecho el equipo del Instituto de Investigaciones Biomédicas de Bellvitge (Idibell) que dirige Manel Esteller, y lo publica Nature Communications.

Las células tumorales son adictas a la glucosa - Oncologia Integrativa


----------



## Cormac (2 Feb 2017)

piru dijo:


> Los hay comodones. Lo primero que aparece en San Google:
> 
> 
> Las células tumorales son adictas a la glucosa
> ...



No consumir azúcar previene el cáncer, al igual que la diabetes, ahora si.... si has tenido la putada de pillar un cáncer, el cáncer se va a alimentar de lo primero que tenga a mano. Sino es glucosa que sería lo primero, comenzará a usar la grasa.
La diabetes lo mismo, la puedes prevenir, pero como la desarrolles date por jodido. Obviamente aquí no hay que tomar azúcar.
Es algo así como la cetosis, que el cuerpo humano usa primero la glucosa entre otras cosas por su simplicidad, por una vez que los dejas a cero reduciendo los carbohidratos comenzará a tirar de grasas.
El cáncer lo mismo. Que le dejas sin glucosa? No poblem, tiraré de otras reservas, pero el cáncer piensa seguir avanzando
No consumir azúcar como prevención al cáncer, pero una vez que estéis diagnosticados no os valdrá curarlo con zumos de pomelos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Feb 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No consumir azúcar previene el cáncer, al igual que la diabetes, ahora si.... si has tenido la putada de pillar un cáncer, el cáncer se va a alimentar de lo primero que tenga a mano. Sino es glucosa que sería lo primero, comenzará a usar la grasa.
> *La diabetes lo mismo, la puedes prevenir, pero como la desarrolles date por jodido.* Obviamente aquí no hay que tomar azúcar.
> Es algo así como la cetosis, que el cuerpo humano usa primero la glucosa entre otras cosas por su simplicidad, por una vez que los dejas a cero reduciendo los carbohidratos comenzará a tirar de grasas.
> El cáncer lo mismo. Que le dejas sin glucosa? No poblem, tiraré de otras reservas, pero el cáncer piensa seguir avanzando
> No consumir azúcar como prevención al cáncer, pero una vez que estéis diagnosticados no os valdrá curarlo con zumos de pomelos.



Lo remarcado en negrita, si hablamos de diabetes tipo 2, está como poco en entredicho.

La diabetes tipo 2 cada vez tiene más pinta de ser un problema de EXCESO DE AZÚCAR EN EL CUERPO: el cuerpo se vuelve resistente a la insulina simple y llanamente porque las células ya están hasta las trancas de glucosa, y por más que el cuerpo segregue insulina para seguir retirando el exceso de glucosa de la sangre, vencer a la presión osmótica se hace cada vez más difícil...

...si paras de apiparte de azúcar, el proceso se ralentiza. Y si dejas que el cuerpo vaya consumiendo el azúcar acumulado (= si ayunas, vaya), la sensibilidad a la insulina se va recuperando paulatinamente.

Y no lo digo yo, lo dice, por ejemplo, las experiencias de los operados de cirujía bariátrica: Personas que entran con una diabetes tipo 2 a hacerse un bypass gástrico se ven obligadas por las circunstancias de la operación a ayunar *entre 5 y 7 días*, y "mágicamente" recuperan la sensibilidad a la insulina y ven caer sus niveles de glucosa en sangre (incluso tras volver a comer) a niveles normales.

Sobre lo de que si coges un cáncer no te vas a curar por comer menos azúcar: no, no te vas a curar, pero le vas a poner trabas a su desarrollo. El concepto es el mismo que el de los medicamentos que reducen la irrigación de los tumores "matando" los capilares sanguíneos que los alimentan.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2017 at 09:13 ----------




walda dijo:


> Muy interesante, pero sobre esto no vendría mal alguna cita del pubmed.



Hombre, el efecto Warburg se conoce desde hace 75 años.

No sé si pubmed guarda papers tan antiguos...


----------



## sada (2 Feb 2017)

Azúcar: Plan para desengancharse de los dulces

AzÃºcar oculto: El ingrediente que propaga la epidemia de la diabetes


----------



## Panko21 (2 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo remarcado en negrita, si hablamos de diabetes tipo 2, está como poco en entredicho.
> 
> La diabetes tipo 2 cada vez tiene más pinta de ser un problema de EXCESO DE AZÚCAR EN EL CUERPO: el cuerpo se vuelve resistente a la insulina simple y llanamente porque las células ya están hasta las trancas de glucosa, y por más que el cuerpo segregue insulina para seguir retirando el exceso de glucosa de la sangre, vencer a la presión osmótica se hace cada vez más difícil...
> 
> ...



Por lo estudios recientes se esta viendo que el ayuno puede ser algo muy positivo, hablan también de autofagia (nobel este año creo) y podrían ir por ahí los tiros contra el cancer. 

Mi mujer le teme a una bajada de glucosa xq la población tiene metida en la cabeza que el ser humano va teniendo bajadas de glucosa cada 2 horas. Yo le digo que como le puede bajar la glucosa si no hay insulina mediante, o di después de dormir 8 horas y en un análisis da 80. 

En la diabetes tipo 2 hay un documental de veganos q parecen curarse, lo veo factible xq si pasas de inflarte a procesados y comes verduras sin mucha fruta, es muy complicado que te pegue un subidon de azucar en sangre.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (2 Feb 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Por lo estudios recientes se esta viendo que el ayuno puede ser algo muy positivo, hablan también de autofagia (nobel este año creo) y podrían ir por ahí los tiros contra el cancer.
> 
> Mi mujer le teme a una bajada de glucosa xq la población tiene metida en la cabeza que el ser humano va teniendo bajadas de glucosa cada 2 horas. Yo le digo que como le puede bajar la glucosa si no hay insulina mediante, o di después de dormir 8 horas y en un análisis da 80.
> 
> En la diabetes tipo 2 hay un documental de veganos q parecen curarse, lo veo factible xq si pasas de inflarte a procesados y comes verduras sin mucha fruta, es muy complicado que te pegue un subidon de azucar en sangre.



Lo de las "bajadas de glucosa" es de traca.

La mayor parte de la población tiene el metabolismo jodido, porque 

a) basan su alimentación en hidratos-baja en grasas, con lo que nunca activan la lipólisis, con lo que siempre acumulan grasa y nunca la queman

b) como consecuencia de lo anterior tienen hambre cada pocas horas

c) como consecuencia de lo anterior desarrollan resistencia a la insulina

Yo en cambio puedo ayunar dos días. No me entra hambre. Estoy delgado, musculoso (antes gordo y hambriento). La gente me mira raro cuando digo que ayuno de vez en cuando. Pero ellos tienen ataques de hambre; les sobran muchos kilos; se mueren en dietas de mierda; ¿y el que lo hace mal soy yo? Me da rabia que nadie vea las ventajas del ayuno ocasional. Insisten en comer seis veces al día, y se dejan la salud en el camino.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Feb 2017)

Hoy, uno del trabajo me ha dejado helado.

El hombre, siempre ha tenido sobrepeso, y desde hace unos años, con dieta dejo bastante peso. Este año con la navidad, ha vuelto con unos kilos de mas.

El sabe que como esta comiendo ahora no debe comer(ademas fuma y bebe), y que quiere volver a empezar con la dieta, pero hasta entonces hace una cosa un tanto "peculiar"

A media mañana, veo que se sienta en la silla para desayunar, y saca un bulto envuelto em papel de alumunio, CIERRA los OJOS, y desenvuelve lo que hay dwntro(palmerita de chocolate) y aun con los ojos cerrados, se come toda la palmerita de chocolate. Una vez que el.nota que se la ha comido tosa, hace una bola con el papel albal, lo tira en el pequeño recipiente que hay en la mesa para las servilletas y eso, pasa la mano por la mesa para quitar las migajas y ya ashi, ABRE los OJOS.

Yo me he quedado de piedra. Según el, es para no tener remordimientos después


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Feb 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Lo de las "bajadas de glucosa" es de traca.
> 
> La mayor parte de la población tiene el metabolismo jodido, porque
> 
> ...



Yo nunca he hecho un ayuno de más de 16-18h, tendré que probarlo, pero normalmente ceno sobre 20.30h-21h, a las 7h café con mantequilla y hasta las 14.30h-15h, y me sienta de maravilla. Ahora he empezado a hacer entrenamiento alta intensidad (30min.) un día a la semana, y lo que hago siempre, andar entre 7.000 y 10.000 pasos diarios. Ya contaré si el entrenamiento va bien o me desestabiliza. Al comenzarlo tuve como un constipado/gripe, pero leyendo parece que es lo normal.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (3 Feb 2017)

Si antes hablamos del tema.... ::

Matar al cáncer con hambre | Ciencia | EL PAÍS


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Feb 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Hoy, uno del trabajo me ha dejado helado.
> 
> El hombre, siempre ha tenido sobrepeso, y desde hace unos años, con dieta dejo bastante peso. Este año con la navidad, ha vuelto con unos kilos de mas.
> 
> ...



:ouch:


----------



## sada (3 Feb 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Hoy, uno del trabajo me ha dejado helado.
> 
> El hombre, siempre ha tenido sobrepeso, y desde hace unos años, con dieta dejo bastante peso. Este año con la navidad, ha vuelto con unos kilos de mas.
> 
> ...



jaja pero le engorda igual ..que tontería. ::::::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Feb 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Hoy, uno del trabajo me ha dejado helado.
> 
> El hombre, siempre ha tenido sobrepeso, y desde hace unos años, con dieta dejo bastante peso. Este año con la navidad, ha vuelto con unos kilos de mas.
> 
> ...



No caben más subnormales ::


----------



## LUXZRH (3 Feb 2017)

Como resolucion de Año Nuevo he intentado quitar azucares.

He quitado el chocolate y galletas. Incluso los Lindt Excellence y esas marcas caras (que son lo normal donde vivo) tienen una cantidad de azucares escandalosa (no tanto como un Nestlé o Milka pero escandalosa).

Lo que me ha funcionado muy bien los primeros dias es comer platanos cuando tenia el mono de azucar. Los platanos tienen un alto contenido en glucosa y te quitan el mono.

A mi me ha funcionado perfectamente, un mes sin comer chocolate, galletas y demas historias y ahora ya no tengo mono.


----------



## sada (3 Feb 2017)

Tengo entendido que el chocolate si es un 70% , 80% o más es hasta saludable.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Si antes hablamos del tema.... ::
> 
> Matar al cáncer con hambre | Ciencia | EL PAÍS



Manda narices. Millones de años ayunando (bien sea por voluntad propia o forzosamente) y los ejpertos diciendo "ojo cuidao", no vaya a ser.... "Que aún lo estamos estudiando", dicen....
Después de millones de años, no habrá pruebas suficientes, no? 
Conocemos perfectamente la alimentación del escarabajo pelotero, pero con los humanos no. Con los humanos aún estamos estudiando, que por lo que se ve, vamos mutando cada 100 años. 

Cada vez que comemos y hacemos la digestión es un estrés para nuestro organismo. Un estrés necesario (pq sino comemos, morimos), pero estrés al fin y al cabo. Y el estrés nos envejece y aumenta los procesos degenerativos.

Y en nuestra mano está en que este estrés sea menor o mayor.

No es lo mimos ingerir 3000 calorías:

En 2 ingestas
Que en 6 ingestas.

Habremos ingerido la misma cantidad, pero si la comemos en 2 tomas, habremos estresado menos a nuestro cuerpo.

Pero cuando ves a los ejpertos confundir ayuno con restricción calórica es cuando uno ve que dificilmente vamos a salir de este bucle.


Este año voy a cumplir 10 años con el tema Paleo, nutricion evolutiva...llamadle como queráis.

Tengo 40 años. Peso menos que cuando hacía COU (17 años) y tengo más masa muscular que entonces. 

Para mi los puntos clave han sido:

- Fuera harinas y azúcares añadidos
- Ayuno de 16 horas aprox. (o sea, no desayuno nunca)
- Aumento brutal de grasas buenas. Frutos secos, aguacate, coco, ghee...practicamente a diario.

Los 2 primeros puntos los sigo al 95%. El último al 100%.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2017 at 12:03 ----------




sada dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el chocolate si es un 70% , 80% o más es hasta saludable.



Alimento natural, grasa de la buena. Cuanto menos procesado mejor.


----------



## LUXZRH (3 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el chocolate si es un 70% , 80% o más es hasta saludable.



Si ya digo que son mejores que la tipica tableta Nestlé de 1 franco/euro pero aun asi son alimentos procesados; a mas cacao menos azucar.

*70%*

EXCELLENCE Noir 70% Cacao | EXCELLENCE | Lindt CH


> NUTRITION INFORMATION PER 100g:
> Energie	2350 kJ / 566 kcal
> Matières grasses 41 g
> - dont saturées 24 g
> ...



*85%*

EXCELLENCE 85% Cacao 100g



> NUTRITION INFORMATION PER 100g:
> Energie 2210 kJ / 530 kcal
> Matières grasses	46 g
> - dont saturées 28 g
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el chocolate si es un 70% , 80% o más es hasta saludable.



Sadaa::

Y el otro 30-20% hay que mirar lo que es... o mejor ni mirarlo que va a ser azucar y otras mierdas (lecitinas, etc) si o si.


----------



## Garbatella (3 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> En 2 ingestas
> Que en 6 ingestas.
> 
> Habremos ingerido la misma cantidad, pero si la comemos en 2 tomas, habremos estresado menos a nuestro cuerpo.
> ...



Pues no se vosotros, pero yo hacia dos comidas (por horarios no podia desayunar, asi que me forraba a medio dia y las noches. Por supuesto siempre evitando fritos: pescado plancha, verduras, ensalada, pollo, pavo, ternera y legumbres. Fruta y yogur. Frutos secos.

Pues me sentaba pesadisimo. Digestiones pesadas, largas... gue pasar a tener mas ingestas de menos cantidad, y genial. Y sigo pesando la misma cantidad ideal de siempre...


----------



## lewis (3 Feb 2017)

Garbatella dijo:


> Pues no se vosotros, pero yo hacia dos comidas (por horarios no podia desayunar, asi que me forraba a medio dia y las noches. Por supuesto siempre evitando fritos: pescado plancha, verduras, ensalada, pollo, pavo, ternera y legumbres. Fruta y yogur. Frutos secos.
> 
> Pues me sentaba pesadisimo. Digestiones pesadas, largas... gue pasar a tener mas ingestas de menos cantidad, y genial. Y sigo pesando la misma cantidad ideal de siempre...



Siguiente troll Detected, siguiente troll Detected !!! y de los chungos. :XX:


----------



## Cormac (3 Feb 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Siguiente troll Detected, siguiente troll Detected !!! y de los chungos. :XX:



Siempre igual. El calvo de los cojones cuestionando a cualquier forero que diga que está delgado y sano haciendo otra cosa. Da igual que el forero lleve desde el 2011. Seguro que ahora será clon de alguien.
Anda pirate al hilo de los crece pelos o aporta algo de interés, que menudo complejo debes arrastrar.


----------



## Monty (4 Feb 2017)

Azúcar, azúcar everywhere!

18 alimentos con fama de ser muy sanos... pero que no lo son


----------



## Monty (4 Feb 2017)

Garbatella dijo:


> Pues no se vosotros, pero yo hacia dos comidas (por horarios no podia desayunar, asi que me forraba a medio dia y las noches. Por supuesto siempre evitando fritos: pescado plancha, verduras, ensalada, pollo, pavo, ternera y legumbres. Fruta y yogur. Frutos secos.
> 
> Pues me sentaba pesadisimo. Digestiones pesadas, largas... gue pasar a tener mas ingestas de menos cantidad, y genial. Y sigo pesando la misma cantidad ideal de siempre...



Sin duda, tomándote además una barra de pan, no te hubieras sentido tan pesado ::


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Feb 2017)

lo de las dos comidas y que así se estresa menos el cuerpo es mentira, y menos hinchándose a proteínas y grasas, que se digieren mucho más lentamente que los alimentos con alto porcentaje en carbohidratos.

Y además, porque llenar el estómago a reventar estresa más todavía al organismo que hacer varias comidas más ligeras.

En la naturaleza los animales comen cuando tienen hambre, y suelen dejar de comer cuando ya no tienen hambre, y cada quién, en función de la disponibilidad de su alimento, come más o menos veces.

Así que es al revés de cómo lo ven los paleos, pero sus prejuicios evitan cualquier contacto con la evidencia.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (4 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> En la naturaleza los animales comen cuando tienen hambre, y suelen dejar de comer cuando ya no tienen hambre, y cada quién, en función de la disponibilidad de su alimento, come más o menos veces.
> 
> 
> 
> Así que es al revés de cómo lo ven los paleos, pero sus prejuicios evitan cualquier contacto con la evidencia.




Eso es una falacia.
Los animales en libertad comen cuando pueden y si tienen la suerte de cazar o encontrar algo, comen hasta no poder más y lo que sobra lo guardan.


----------



## Zoidberg (4 Feb 2017)

Monty dijo:


> Azúcar, azúcar everywhere!
> 
> 18 alimentos con fama de ser muy sanos... pero que no lo son



Ahí han metido el yogour griego porque ellos lo valen, porque "es un producto altamente calórico, bastante más que un yogur normal, y además contiene muchas más grasas" y porque "tiene un sabor agrio que mitigaremos endiñándole un buen chorretón de miel".


----------



## Mr.Bin (4 Feb 2017)

Sabéis dónde puedo comprar carne ecológica en Madrid directamente desde la tienda? No quiero nada on-line porque me gusta elegir yo las piezas.

Antes la compraba en el Huerto de Lucas pero llevan cerca de un mes con problemas con el proveedor. Muchas gracias.


----------



## lewis (4 Feb 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Siempre igual. El calvo de los cojones cuestionando a cualquier forero que diga que está delgado y sano haciendo otra cosa. Da igual que el forero lleve desde el 2011. Seguro que ahora será clon de alguien.
> Anda pirate al hilo de los crece pelos o aporta algo de interés, que menudo complejo debes arrastrar.



Dice que aporte el "sombreritos" pero queda algo por aportar? No te das cuenta que todas las semanas metes o metéis un clon?

Solo le faltaba haber dicho que se inflaba a pizzas y que se tira toda la tarde comiendo Doritos con Coca Cola viendo la tele. !Hala a mamarla a Parla!


----------



## Monty (4 Feb 2017)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahí han metido el yogour griego porque ellos lo valen, porque "es un producto altamente calórico, bastante más que un yogur normal, y además contiene muchas más grasas" y porque "tiene un sabor agrio que mitigaremos endiñándole un buen chorretón de miel".



Jojo... No había caído en eso. Le echas un chorretón de miel y la culpa es del pobre yogur griego. ::


----------



## montella (4 Feb 2017)

Los q haceis dieta cetogenica o consumis mantequilla como grasa buena como la encajais aparte de en el cafe. 

¿La tomais a cucharadas?¿La meteis en alguna comida como grasa en vez de aceite?

La verdad es q es una grasa q a mi al paladar me gusta pero creo q es de lo poco untable q solo encaba bien con el pan o galletas(alimentos prohibidos) pq untarla en verduras pues como q es muy lol ¿no?¿alguno tiene ideas?


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Feb 2017)

montella dijo:


> Los q haceis dieta cetogenica o consumis mantequilla como grasa buena como la encajais aparte de en el cafe.
> 
> ¿La tomais a cucharadas?¿La meteis en alguna comida como grasa en vez de aceite?
> 
> La verdad es q es una grasa q a mi al paladar me gusta pero creo q es de lo poco untable q solo encaba bien con el pan o galletas(alimentos prohibidos) pq untarla en verduras pues como q es muy lol ¿no?¿alguno tiene ideas?



A cucharadas, para cocinar....


----------



## merkawoman (4 Feb 2017)

montella dijo:


> Los q haceis dieta cetogenica o consumis mantequilla como grasa buena como la encajais aparte de en el cafe.
> 
> ¿La tomais a cucharadas?¿La meteis en alguna comida como grasa en vez de aceite?
> 
> La verdad es q es una grasa q a mi al paladar me gusta pero creo q es de lo poco untable q solo encaba bien con el pan o galletas(alimentos prohibidos) pq untarla en verduras pues como q es muy lol ¿no?¿alguno tiene ideas?




Je, je..a mi tambien me pasaba.

Cortar lamina fina y envolverla en jamon serrano y hacerse un "rollito", cortar laminas de manzana y hacer un montadito con algo mas, encima carnes secas como filete de pechuga a modo de foie, etc......


----------



## vienedelejos (4 Feb 2017)

La temperatura de humeo de la mantequilla es superior a la del aceite de oliva, así que yo, cuando tiro de sartén, ahora utilizo más la mantequilla que el aceite de oliva. 

Tambien es buena opción con el brócoli o la coliflor. En lugar de echarles aceite, recién salidas de la vaporera les pones unos buenos trozos de mantequilla por encima. El sabor y las texturas ligan muy bien.

PD: Esta mañana 79,5 kg; 10,1 kg menos que cuando empecé....hace algo más de 6 meses. Qué satisfacción ir recuperando el vestuario que ya daba por perdido.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Feb 2017)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Eso es una falacia.
> Los animales en libertad comen cuando pueden y si tienen la suerte de cazar o encontrar algo, comen hasta no poder más y lo que sobra lo guardan.



¿por qué no pones el ejemplo de monos, orangutanes, cebras, elefantes, que tienen amplia disponibilidad de comida gran parte del año? 

¿la parte de la disponibilidad de comida te la pasas por el forro?

¿nunca has tenido perros? yo a los míos no les veo hincharse cada vez que comen hasta que les sale la comida por la boca.

El tema de la anatomía comparada lo lleváis muy mal, es el complejo del carnívoro :XX:


----------



## bizarre (4 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿por qué no pones el ejemplo de monos, orangutanes, cebras, elefantes, que tienen amplia disponibilidad de comida gran parte del año?
> 
> ¿la parte de la disponibilidad de comida te la pasas por el forro?
> 
> ...



un conocido dejo en el suelo la compra de navidad solo guardo lo del frigo y el congelador, cuando volvió a casa su perro se había comido el jamón de 8 kilos, les dejó el hueso para calditos:XX: tu perro es mas listo que tu y no se come 2 kilos de mangos


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Feb 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> un conocido dejo en el suelo la compra de navidad solo guardo lo del frigo y el congelador, cuando volvió a casa su perro se había comido el jamón de 8 kilos, les dejó el hueso para calditos:XX: tu perro es mas listo que tu y no se come 2 kilos de mangos



qué cosas, también hay glotones entre los perros, o lo mataban de hambre, o no le gustan las croquetas, hay tan POCAS posibilidades.

Viva la razón, claro que sí.


----------



## capital tali (4 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hoy os dejo una fantastica dieta para bajar el colesterol recien salida del horno (de la seguridad social).
> 
> Esto es de un medico de medicina general y se lo ha pautado a un amigo mio que tiene la escalofriante cifra de 220 en sus analiticas.
> 
> Lo mismo estoy muy confundido pero veo mas posibilidades de que suba comiendo segun esas pautas que que le baje. A ver que opinais:



No hay nada mas peligroso que un tonto/ignorante con buenas intenciones.

Claro que viendo que se puede tomar refrescos azucarados 2/3 veces por semana y Verduras con baicon o coco están desaconsejados, creo que tonto/ignorante no entra en lo que pienso que son estos "profesionales de la salud".

---------- Post added 04-feb-2017 at 17:28 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es lo mismo que le digo a mi hijo de 8 años cuando entramos a un Mercadona o algo parecido, sólo entre el 5 y el 10% de lo que hay allí se puede considerar comida, y no precisamente de calidad.



Hígado de bacalao en su aceite, sardinas en aceite de oliva, espaguetis de calabacin, bolsas de sopa juliana, verduras variadas, rúcula,verduras troceadas y congeladas, Kéfir, pescado y marisco, leche de coco, cacao puro hacendado, semillas de calabaza, coco rallado...pero no te falta razón en que no llegará al 5% del total de referencias.


----------



## Monty (4 Feb 2017)

capital tali dijo:


> No hay nada mas peligroso que un tonto/ignorante con buenas intenciones.
> 
> Claro que viendo que se puede tomar refrescos azucarados 2/3 veces por semana y Verduras con baicon o coco están desaconsejados, creo que tonto/ignorante no entra en lo que pienso que son estos "profesionales de la salud".
> 
> ...



¿Y lo de las grasas trans?, ¿qué me dice de las grasas trans? 2-3 veces por semana. :: Eso sí, la mantequilla prohibida.

¿Y el pato?, ¿qué culpa tendrá el pobre pato pa que lo metan en la lista negra?. :: :: ::


----------



## Azerizarra (4 Feb 2017)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Yo la mantequilla la uso para hacerme una nocilla casera: mantequilla, cacao puro, chorrito de leche, avellanas y edulcorante. Para untar, me hago una especie de tortitas: 3 huevos, 100 gramos de mascarpone y al horno 15 minutos.



Diosss, una dieta muy paleo, luego venimos aquí a pedir consejos::


----------



## rikitiki (4 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿nunca has tenido perros? yo a los míos no les veo hincharse cada vez que comen hasta que les sale la comida por la boca.
> 
> El tema de la anatomía comparada lo lleváis muy mal, es el complejo del carnívoro :XX:




Eso es porque a los pobres animales les das piensos veganos (pobrecillos). Déjales varios kilos de carne a pata y a ver lo que duran.

Los carnívoros tampoco son orangutanes. Los lobos, carnívoros y oportunistas en general, un día cazan.. y vete a saber cuando van a volver a poder cazar de nuevo. Los herbívoros tienen siempre comida a mano. su preocupación es que los carnívoros no les echan la zarpa encima.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Feb 2017)

rikitiki dijo:


> Eso es porque a los pobres animales les das piensos veganos. Déjales varios kilos de carne a pata y a ver lo que duran.
> 
> Los carnívoros tampoco son orangutanes. Los lobos, carnívoros y oportunistas en general, un día cazan.. y vete a saber cuando van a volver a poder cazar de nuevo. Los herbívoros tienen siempre comida a mano. su preocupación es que los carnívoros no les echan la zarpa encima.



:Aplauso: Exacto.

El ser humano no es un carnívoro, y menos pasamos penurias.

Mis perros comen pienso normal. Lo que sí pasa es que no comen cualquier marca. Por supuesto que les gusta más la comida normal, no te jode. 

Pero es lo que hay.


----------



## capital tali (5 Feb 2017)

Monty dijo:


> ¿Y lo de las grasas trans?, ¿qué me dice de las grasas trans? 2-3 veces por semana. :: Eso sí, la mantequilla prohibida.
> 
> ¿Y el pato?, ¿qué culpa tendrá el pobre pato pa que lo metan en la lista negra?. :: :: ::



Yo tuve que morderme la lengua cuando un "cirujanojefedeplantayosemasquetu" me dijo que no pasaba nada por darle un "zumito" de manzana y una sopa hasta arriba de trigo como primera comida a una diabética operada a corazón abierta. ¡no te preocupes que aquí les controlamos el azúcar! Le iba a decir que si fuera su Madre le daría lo mismo para cenar...pero es que creo que efectivamente no dan para mas. Por ignorantes, por listos que creen que solo ellos pueden opinar sobre salud, o directamente por ser "profesionales de la salud" y pensar en su negocio, definitivamente creo que los médicos no son tus amigos en los que confiar tu salud.


----------



## Monty (5 Feb 2017)

Bueno, ahora puedo anunciar que, después de cinco meses, renunciando a pan, azúcar, pastas y similares, sin pasar hambre, y más a gusto conmigo mismo que nunca, he pasado de 92 kg a 79 kg.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Feb 2017)

Monty dijo:


> Bueno, ahora puedo anunciar que, después de cinco meses, renunciando a pan, azúcar, pastas y similares, sin pasar hambre, y más a gusto conmigo mismo que nunca, he pasado de 92 kg a 79 kg.



Eso es mentira y ademas es una conspiracion(modo vegano on)

Pd. Los de panrico estan apunto de tirar su puerta abajo, avisado esta


----------



## Monty (5 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Eso es mentira y ademas es una conspiracion(modo vegano on)
> 
> Pd. Los de panrico estan apunto de tirar su puerta abajo, avisado esta



Les espero con el AK-47 montado.


----------



## Cazarr (5 Feb 2017)

Pregunta: ¿tienen algo de "malo" las latas de sardinitas en aceite de oliva virgen extra?

Me estoy aficionando mucho a cenarlas últimamente y estoy por convertirlo en hábito. No tiro ni el aceite.


----------



## Panko21 (5 Feb 2017)

Pregunta, si haceis recarga de hidratos (bien hecha o a base de pizza como yo ayer) es normal tener mucho calor, xq me viene pasando que el dia que elijo para darle bien a los glucidos (lo dicho, sean boniatos o sea chocolate) noto que tengo mucho mas calor y que me aso literalmente.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Feb 2017)

"Los efectos mortales de la fructosa". Post recién traducido de Jason Fung.


Repensando verdades: Los efectos mortales de la Fructosa
La fructosa, que no aumenta la glucosa en sangre ni la insulina, se consideró más “benigna” que otros edulcorantes durante muchos años. Un edulcorante totalmente natural que se encuentra en la fruta que no eleva el índice glucémico seguro que sonaba “saludable”. Pero tenía un lado oscuro y oculto, que no era obvio durante muchas décadas.
La toxicidad de la fructosa no se podía ver mirando los azúcares en sangre, sólo mirando la lenta acumulación de grasa en el hígado. La clave era el hígado graso.


----------



## Mr.Bin (5 Feb 2017)

Lo vuelvo a preguntar... alguien me puede decir en qué lugar puedo comprar carne ecológica, directamente de la tienda, en Madrid? Muchas gracias!

Sabéis si en Carrefour venden?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 Feb 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿tienen algo de "malo" las latas de sardinitas en aceite de oliva virgen extra?
> 
> Me estoy aficionando mucho a cenarlas últimamente y estoy por convertirlo en hábito. No tiro ni el aceite.



:: Eres de los míos. Ayer cené yo una y ni una gota de aceite dejé. Yo creo que son muy buenas... además es un pescado pequeño, de los que menos metales pesados coge :: 
Tomo bastantes latas de estas, sientan fenomenal.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :: Eres de los míos. Ayer cené yo una y ni una gota de aceite dejé. Yo creo que son muy buenas... además es un pescado pequeño, de los que menos metales pesados coge ::
> Tomo bastantes latas de estas, sientan fenomenal.



Yo consumo mucho pescado en lata, soy fan. Sin embargo me preocupan un poco las sustancias que recubren la lata por dentro, al parecer la mayoría contienen diversos tipos de BISFENOL, que podría ser (o es, no he investigado mucho) un potente disruptor endocrino.

Pero bueno, ya sabéis, no se puede estar en todo.

Yo consumiré aprox unas tres-cuatro latas de pescados en conserva a la semana. 

Bisfenol yo te invoco ::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 Feb 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo consumo mucho pescado en lata, soy fan. Sin embargo me preocupan un poco las sustancias que recubren la lata por dentro, al parecer la mayoría contienen diversos tipos de BISFENOL, que podría ser (o es, no he investigado mucho) un potente disruptor endocrino.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya sabéis, no se puede estar en todo.
> 
> ...



::::::::
Virgen santa... yo me preocupaba de los metales que pueda tener el bicho en su interior y que al comer nos los metemos para el cuerpo, pero ya el material de la lata... pensé que el bisfenol estaba en los plásticos, en las botellas y tal, pero en la latas nunca lo escuché. ¿¿Estás seguro??Enlace o reporte ::
Qué infierno, voy a hacer ayuno pero de semanas ::


----------



## chusemaria1970 (6 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ::::::::
> Virgen santa... yo me preocupaba de los metales que pueda tener el bicho en su interior y que al comer nos los metemos para el cuerpo, pero ya el material de la lata... pensé que el bisfenol estaba en los plásticos, en las botellas y tal, pero en la latas nunca lo escuché. ¿¿Estás seguro??Enlace o reporte ::
> Qué infierno, voy a hacer ayuno pero de semanas ::



El bisfenol A está en el recubrimiento que le ponen a las latas. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 Feb 2017)

chusemaria1970 dijo:


> El bisfenol A está en el recubrimiento que le ponen a las latas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk



:´´´´´´´´(

Lo que te digo... qué asco todo. ::


----------



## brux (6 Feb 2017)

Yo las latas lo menos posible. Tengo siempre en el congelador sardinas, salmón, langostinos, merluza, calamares, chipirones, truchas, etc, y voy rotando. Descongelas y a la plancha. Se hacen porciones individuales y se meten en bolsas de congelación pequeñas, y así comes pescado que no es fresco pero es mejor que en lata. 

Como sardinas a la plancha un montón, un poco de sal y listo. Me suelo zampar 300 gr y de acompañamiento verdura al vapor random, fresca.

Aprended, betillas en lata.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 Feb 2017)

brux dijo:


> Yo las latas lo menos posible. Tengo siempre en el congelador sardinas, salmón, langostinos, merluza, calamares, chipirones, truchas, etc, y voy rotando. Descongelas y a la plancha. Se hacen porciones individuales y se meten en bolsas de congelación pequeñas, y así comes pescado que no es fresco pero es mejor que en lata.
> 
> Como sardinas a la plancha un montón, un poco de sal y listo. Me suelo zampar 300 gr y de acompañamiento verdura al vapor random, fresca.
> 
> Aprended, betillas en lata.



Sardinas a la plancha :baba::baba::baba:
Sí, va a ser cuestión de hacerlo así.


----------



## sada (7 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Sardinas a la plancha :baba::baba::baba:
> Sí, va a ser cuestión de hacerlo así.



uf la casa apesta luego


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> uf la casa apesta luego



Pues se ventila ::
Comer sano tiene un precio, que todo sea eso ::


----------



## brux (7 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> uf la casa apesta luego



No tanto. De todas formas cierro las puertas de la cocina y abro a tope las ventanas cuando hago pescado a la plancha, y también con la coliflor y el repollo, que es aún peor. Con esas medidas se lleva bien.


----------



## osona (8 Feb 2017)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a preguntar... alguien me puede decir en qué lugar puedo comprar carne ecológica, directamente de la tienda, en Madrid? Muchas gracias!
> 
> Sabéis si en Carrefour venden?



En Madrid, tienes una tienda llamada:
VERITAS, C/ Lagasca, 54, tel. 91 051 23 49.
Es un supermercado de productos ecológicos, y por supuesto el apartado carne también.
Te pongo el teléfono, para que llames antes de ir a ver que tienen, ya que al ser envasado, tampoco tienen toda la gama del despiece, pero si te digo que las hamburguesas siempre tienen y están de cojones.
Es ternera de los Pirinéos, de la marca ROIA CARN (mira la web)
También hay cerdo y pollo, de otros proveedores
Ya te digo, antes que nada llama, a ver que tienen de existencias .


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (9 Feb 2017)

Lo mejor comer variado y comida de verdad, no mierda:


----------



## Dabicito (9 Feb 2017)

Para los antipaneros, ¿qué opináis de este tipo de pan?


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Feb 2017)

Dabicito dijo:


> Para los antipaneros, ¿qué opináis de este tipo de pan?



Que vas a fliparlo cuando salga casi tanto como cuando entre.

El pan de centeno hace una bola de flipar. Durante mis cortas estancias veraniegas en alemania en mi juventud pude "disfrutar" de los sandwiches de pan de centeno amorosamente preparados por la madre de la familia que me acogía, y no hubo una sola vez que no acabara el sandwich con hipo. Ni una.

El subproducto del pan de centeno, potenciado por el efecto de las pectinas y mucílagos de las semillas de lino, pasará por tu interior tan rápido que apenas tocará los lados del intestino...

...cuasi literal: durante el último otoño estuve tomando semillas de lino y mis _pinos_ tornaron del marrón al verde, al parecer, porque *no daba tiempo a que se oxidara la biliverdina*, de fino que iba.

Por lo demás, a falta de ver los ingredientes (que el demonio está en los detalles, se sorprendería de cuánto "pan de centeno" no tiene ni un 10% de harina de centeno en su composición), me parece una opción razonablemente saludable.

También lo es el aceite de ricino, pero no me verás tomarlo, porque es un asco


----------



## Raullucu (9 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Que vas a fliparlo cuando salga casi tanto como cuando entre.
> 
> El pan de centeno hace una bola de flipar. Durante mis cortas estancias veraniegas en alemania en mi juventud pude "disfrutar" de los sandwiches de pan de centeno amorosamente preparados por la madre de la familia que me acogía, y no hubo una sola vez que no acabara el sandwich con hipo. Ni una.



Yo tomo un poquito todos los días y lo lubrico bien con AOVE, así pasa perfectamente . También recomiendo probarlo untado con ghee y ajo negro... mierda, que este hilo iba de no comer harinas ::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Feb 2017)

Dabicito dijo:


> Para los antipaneros, ¿qué opináis de este tipo de pan?



Estoy tomando uno igual pero de marca francesa que venden en el ECI. No lleva aceite ni nada, sólo harina integral de centeno y algunas semillas. Es curioso, por más que lo mojo en la leche eso no absorbe nada :: y se hace pelín bola cuando lo tragas:: pero está bueno. Es el único pan que tomo, ese o uno eco de Carrefour, y no siempre tengo, como mucho compro un paquete al mes o dos. Más que nada por variar el desayuno, los copos de avena me encantan pero todos los días lo mismo ya me satura.


----------



## sada (9 Feb 2017)

como coméis los copos de avena??? me suena que alguien ya lo puso pero por más que he buscado nada.


----------



## Pichorrica (9 Feb 2017)

Os recomiendo un canal de youtube, que es de cocina.

Por lo visto, es de un yugoslavo exmilitar que cocina de la forma más natural posible. Aunque a algunos platos les mete harina, tiene ideas muy interesantes.

Se llama Almazan Kitchen


----------



## Cazarr (9 Feb 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Os recomiendo un canal de youtube, que es de cocina.
> 
> Por lo visto, es de un yugoslavo exmilitar que cocina de la forma más natural posible. Aunque a algunos platos les mete harina, tiene ideas muy interesantes.
> 
> Se llama Almazan Kitchen



Es *PURO PORNO*. Aviso. 

[youtube]5KLYz0pApq0[/youtube]


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> como coméis los copos de avena??? me suena que alguien ya lo puso pero por más que he buscado nada.



Mojados en la leche (en mi caso leche de avena). Yo pillo los suaves, los otros si no están muy duros.


----------



## montella (10 Feb 2017)

¿Alguien toma semillas de lino?

Habia escuchado q solo remojandolas 1 hora valia y se podian tomar pero ahora he leido q la semilla aun mojada y soltando el gel no es suficiente q hay primero q machacarlas y luego remojarlas 8 horas para q sean digeribles y el cuerpo pueda metabolizar sus nutrientes


----------



## Rauxa (10 Feb 2017)

Pongo un par de enlaces que he posteado en otro hilo.

Desde los años 80 donde empieza la epidemia de obesidad y diabetes:







Que venga Sugus a explicar que ahora comemos más carne. 
Comemos menos carne, menos grasa buena, y engordamos. Será pq al comer menos de eso, comemos más de los otro (farinaceos)


Pirámide ministerial (CSIC): http://www.csic.es/web/guest/ciencia-y-tecnologia-de-alimentos

Huevos a la altura de los donuts. Carnes rojas peores que los donuts o chuches.
El vino presente en el 3er escalafón, a la altura del aceite de oliva y más saludable que los lácteos. 
Estamos en 2017 y aún nadie me ha sabido explicar los beneficios del alcohol en el organismo humano.
Ayer mismo leí un tuit que decía* "los polifonoles del vino no te van a prevenir de un cáncer, sin embargo su alcohol, te va a predisponer. Cada cual que elija el cuento" *


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Feb 2017)

Jojojojo cada vez que veo esa pirámide...su puta madre diossss 

Pasta harinas y cereales en la base jajaja, y me equipara los huevos a los dulces :XX::XX::XX: carne roja ni con un palo y el pescado por arriba.... hijos de mil frutas....


----------



## Rauxa (10 Feb 2017)

panqueque dijo:


> Otro estudio que viene a afirmar que la restricción calórica está muy relacionada con la esperanza de vida:
> 
> Calorie restriction lets monkeys live long and prosper



Hay que ir con cuidado cuando se habla de restricción calórica. Aquí no se trata de comer menos o comer poco, sino de comer bien.

El ayuno no implica comer menos. Deberíamos implementar ayunos y comer alimentos con alta densidad calórica. Con lo cual, eso nos levará a una restricción calórica.

Una cosa nos llevaría a la otra.

Si uno opta por comer la mitad de macarrones para comer y comer medio bocadillo para merendar, tendrá un problema en un futuro no muy lejano.

Si en lugar de macarrones como un buen puñado de frutos secos, eso me ayudará a no tener hambre para merendar. Con lo cual:

- Estaré ayunando
- Estaré comiendo alimentos más densos nutricionalmente
- Terminaré por comer menos calorías


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Feb 2017)

panqueque dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con todo eso, no lo discuto. Lo aporto porque cada vez salen más estudios a favor de que eso de que ayunar es malo o de que "x comidas al día" es un cuento chino.



Es que es un cuento chino.

Yo flipo cuando llega el endocrino ejjjjjperto y le dice a un obeso: come seis veces al día. El razonamiento es: *el obeso lo es por comer demasiada comida. El obeso come demasiada comida porque tiene mucha hambre. Al comer, se sacia. Ergo si come muchas veces, pero poca cantidad, estará saciado todo el día y comerá menos*.

El problema es que ese razonamiento es UNA PUTA MIERDA, que no se basa en nada salvo en prejuicios, que no está confirmado por la experiencia empírica, que no existen mecanismos fisiológicos que lo avalen, en fin, es que me enciendo. Puede parecer razonable, pero resulta que NO LO ES. Comer todo el día favorece la resistencia a la insulina, inhibe la lipólisis, dispara una respuesta hormonal que inhibe la producción de grelina... En cambio, el ayuno al contrario (y aunque suene contraintuitivo) inhibe el apetito (y eso no lo recomiendan). 

Es que son subnormales, no dan para más ::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Feb 2017)

Yo un día le dije a mi doctora que muchas veces me iba a la cama sin cenar, porque no tenía hambre,,,y me dijo que era malísimo, que si el páncreas no sé qué... :: ¿hay alguna evidencia de eso o es otro mantra de los matasanos? Es que no es fácil entender el tema del ayuno.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Feb 2017)

panqueque dijo:


> El otro día discutía con un familiar porque me iba a ir a un viaje largo, llegaría a casa tarde y no iba a cenar. Unas cuantas horas sin comer.
> 
> Se llevaba las manos a la cabeza, poco menos pensando que iba a desfallecer. No pretendía pontificar, pero le hice ver que a mi me iba bien, y que mis análisis son de libro.
> 
> Hay ciertos mantras que están grabados a fuego y son muy difíciles de eliminar.



Yo pasé unos días muy malos en diciembre, uno de ellos comí sólo un yogur y la verdad no me sentí desfallecer en ningún momento, el resto de días comí poco y menos pero me sentía muy muy bien del estómago y nada de cansancio, eso sí, adelgacé más aún :: Luego ya me animé un poco y tenía más apetito y comía algo más pero vamos, no sentí ni mareos ni nada.
Ahora como poco pero normal, hasta que me sacio pero odio llenarme, desayuno a las 6 un poco (leche de avena con copos de avena :, a las 11 y pico algo (pincho de tortilla), como un plato y a veces tomo fruta, meriendo un poco y ceno una ensalada o una tortilla, eso si ceno claro. 
Y ya está, para qué más.::


----------



## walda (10 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> como coméis los copos de avena??? me suena que alguien ya lo puso pero por más que he buscado nada.



Yo a veces me los pongo en el café con leche y también he probado a hacer tortitas. 

Tortitas de Avena y Claras - Light & Fitness - YouTube


----------



## sada (10 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Mojados en la leche (en mi caso leche de avena). Yo pillo los suaves, los otros si no están muy duros.



La leche caliente¿


----------



## Rauxa (10 Feb 2017)

La dieta paleolítica, a la altura de la mediterránea para prevenir causas de muerte | REVISTA PALEO

El análisis de la dieta de más de 20.000 personas en EEUU durante varios años acaba de mostrar similitudes entre los niveles de protección para la salud de la dieta paleolítica y la dieta mediterránea. Es la primera vez que un estudio evalúa la relación de la dieta paleolítica con la mortalidad por cualquier causa y por causas específicas.

Un equipo de investigadores de la universdad de Emory, en Atlanta (EE.UU), acaba de publicar los resultados de su análisis sobre la base de uno de los mayores estudios que hayan observado, hasta ahora, los efectos sobre la salud de una dieta de estilo ‘paleo’ a largo plazo.

La dieta de más de 20.000 americanos

En su análisis, recurrieron a los datos del estudio REGARDS (REasons for Geographic and Racial Differences in Stroke), que monitorizó durante años los patrones de alimentación de más de 20.000 personas en varios estados. En aquel seguimiento, con todas las limitaciones propias de los estudios de cohortes, la población iba siendo encuestada cada seis meses sobre el tipo de alimentación que seguía.

Ahora, se han remezclado y tratado aquellos datos para inferir qué tal se comportó la salud de aquellas personas que consumieron alimentos propios de la dieta mediterránea y de la dieta paleolítica.

Menos muertes, menos cáncer, menos infartos…

Según los autores, ambas dietas se asociaron inversamente con la mortalidad por cualquier causa y con diversas causas específicas de muerte. Es decir, quienes comieron según las pautas propias de las dietas mediterránea y paleolítica tuvieron menor probabilidad de morir, entre otras causas, por problemas cardiovasculares o ciertos tipos de cáncer.

Los mismos autores ya habían detectado con anterioridad las similitudes de ambas dietas a la hora de mejorar los biomarcadores de inflamación o estrés oxidativo (estudio). En este caso tampoco han encontrado diferencias significativas entre ambos tipos de dieta.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (10 Feb 2017)

Las foreras que no perdéis peso, ¿tomáis anticonceptivas?

Por un cúmulo de malas casualidades, mi pareja ha encontrado el dato que la contracepción hormonal produce resistencia a la insulina, y ya sabéis que con resistencia a la insulina es muy difícil adelgazar...

A mi pareja, durante 11 años le trataron los ovarios poliquísticos (SOP) con hormonas. Las hormonas para tratarle el SOP le producían resistencia a la insulina, y la resistencia a la insulina se ve que le producía más SOP. Es decir, que el medicamento que le recetaron para solucionar el SOP estaba retroalimentando el SOP. :: 

En un 80% de los casos el SOP viene por la resistencia a la insulina y ninguno de sus ginécologos la envió a un endocrino. Simplemente pastillas, cronificar el problema, y la farmacéutica a hinchar sus ingresos.

Su endocrina le recetó dieta cetogénica, los 3-4 primeros meses metformina y que dejase las anticonceptivas sí o sí. En 1-2 meses su SOP había desaparecido. 

Mientras más me informo, más claro tengo que buscan enfermos crónicos.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2017 at 20:44 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> La dieta paleolítica, a la altura de la mediterránea para prevenir causas de muerte | REVISTA PALEO



Y solo añadir que la dieta mediterránea para estos científicos no es la de la pirámide nutricional de la caja de cereales... ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Feb 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Las foreras que no perdéis peso, ¿tomáis anticonceptivas?
> 
> Por un cúmulo de malas casualidades, mi pareja ha encontrado el dato que la contracepción hormonal produce resistencia a la insulina, y ya sabéis que con resistencia a la insulina es muy difícil adelgazar...
> 
> ...



Que para poder opinar con fundamento habria que saber que come aproximadamente cada grupo.

Solo he podido llegar al abstract el estudio completo no lo veo.


----------



## osona (10 Feb 2017)

montella dijo:


> ¿Alguien toma semillas de lino?
> 
> Habia escuchado q solo remojandolas 1 hora valia y se podian tomar pero ahora he leido q la semilla aun mojada y soltando el gel no es suficiente q hay primero q machacarlas y luego remojarlas 8 horas para q sean digeribles y el cuerpo pueda metabolizar sus nutrientes



Lo de una hora sirve para la chia que suelta el mucílago, pero para el lino es cierto lo de las 8 horas.
Yo la noche antes tomo una cucharada y la cubro con leche o bebida vegetal, y a la mañana siguiente con el "minipimer" lo bato todo junto en plan papilla.junto con los demás ingredientes de mi "batido mañanero", frutos secos, copos, cacao puro, cáñamo, polen etc etc.
Para aprovechar todas las propiedades de dicha semilla, hay que triturarla ya que tomada entera tal como "entra, sale" y sólo se aprovecha un poco de la fibra soluble del mucílago.
CUIDADO, no conviene abusar de dicha semilla, ya que si bien en poca cantidad es cojonuda por su omega3, efecto laxante y componentes vitamínicos y minerales, en caso de abuso presenta glucósidos cianogenéticos, linamarina, y otros principios indeseados.
Lo dicho: Con mesura y de vez en cuando, estupendo, con abuso y continuidad, malo, malo.


----------



## Ragnar (11 Feb 2017)

tomais leche de coco?

sabeis donde comprar?


----------



## angek (11 Feb 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> tomais leche de coco?
> 
> sabeis donde comprar?



Es barato hacerse un sucedáneo bastante convincente uno mismo. 

Mezclar coco rallado y agua, en una proporción variable que deberá ajustarse a preferencias. Un buen punto de partida es un litro de agua para un paquete de 200 gr., que es que habitualmente encuentro en Lidl. Para hacerlo más similar a la leche de coco, suelo echarle un poco de sal de buena calidad. 

Triturar muy bien y pasar por una muselina, filtro de café o paño. Importante que se pueda prensar. Algo así:


----------



## robergarc (11 Feb 2017)

Parece que la miel, aunque sea procedente directamente de agricultor y no procesada industrialmente, no es recomendable, por ser azucar pura y producir pico de glucosa. ¿Qué endulzante se recomienda por aquí? ¿La stevia? ¿O tiene alguna contraindicación?

¿Sigo con la cucharilla de miel -único azucar simple que tomo- para endulzar el yogur natural o me paso a la stevia?


----------



## brux (11 Feb 2017)

Sale mucho más barato comprar el coco por 1€, a la batidora y ya le pones el agua que quieras si te gusta más espeso o más claro.

A mí el coco y la leche de coco me sientan mal, tiene demasiada grasaza chunga. Dicen que es muy buena y muy sana. Pero por los cojones. Si tomo mucho me quedo hecho polvo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Feb 2017)

robergarc dijo:


> Parece que la miel, aunque sea procedente directamente de agricultor y no procesada industrialmente, no es recomendable, por ser azucar pura y producir pico de glucosa. ¿Qué endulzante se recomienda por aquí? ¿La stevia? ¿O tiene alguna contraindicación?
> 
> ¿Sigo con la cucharilla de miel -único azucar simple que tomo- para endulzar el yogur natural o me paso a la stevia?



Miel

Miel

Miel

Y extiendo un poco mas la explicacion. Aqui se trata de no tomar procesados. Luego se puede discutir si comes mas fruta o menos, mas grasa o menos, mas carne o mas pescado o menos. En realidad la discusion es esteril, ya que segun genetica, actividad fisica o simplemente preferencias personales te ira mejor o peor unos alimentos u otros. Al final todos mejoraran la salud al dejar de comer mierda procesada.

A donde quiero llegar? A que despues de mandar a la mierda pan a todas horas, galletas, macarrones, cocacolos y demas porquerias cargadas de azucar, tener la minima duda de un alimento tan natural como la miel virgen es una estupidez.

Es un hidrato saludable mas como lo pueda ser una pera, un platano o una manzana, y en las cantidades que se consume no se que problema vas a tener...ninguno.

Nadie se come medio kilo de miel a cucharadas todos los dias, para una cucharadita de vez en cuando te llevas todo lo beneficioso que contiene y nada negativo. El pancreas se fuma un puro con lo poco que pueda subir el azucar con esa cucharadita.


----------



## juanforapor (12 Feb 2017)

Sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y me parece muy interesante. Yo seguía tomando sacarina para endulzar el café de la mañana por eso de los kilos, pero creo que me pasaré a la miel. Otra cosa, cuando a media mañana sientes hambre que es preferible comer, que no sea pan, ni bollería, pero algo que sacie un poco el apetito. Suelo tomar un cortado con dos galletas o pan y creo que debo cambiarlo.


----------



## osona (12 Feb 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y me parece muy interesante. Yo seguía tomando sacarina para endulzar el café de la mañana por eso de los kilos, pero creo que me pasaré a la miel. Otra cosa, cuando a media mañana sientes hambre que es preferible comer, que no sea pan, ni bollería, pero algo que sacie un poco el apetito. Suelo tomar un cortado con dos galletas o pan y creo que debo cambiarlo.



Imitando a Karlos Smith
Frutos secos
Frutos secos
Frutos secos


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Feb 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y me parece muy interesante. Yo seguía tomando sacarina para endulzar el café de la mañana por eso de los kilos, pero creo que me pasaré a la miel. Otra cosa, cuando a media mañana sientes hambre que es preferible comer, que no sea pan, ni bollería, pero algo que sacie un poco el apetito. Suelo tomar un cortado con dos galletas o pan y creo que debo cambiarlo.



Fruta(Hidratos buenos) + frutos secos(grasa buena)


----------



## juanforapor (12 Feb 2017)

Gracias. Y alguna recomendación sobre donde comprarlos sin que hayan pasado por el procesado.


----------



## osona (12 Feb 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Gracias. Y alguna recomendación sobre donde comprarlos sin que hayan pasado por el procesado.



A- Comprarlos con cáscara y partirlos en casa
B- Comprarlos envasados y pelados y como mucho proceso algunos se tuestan
y preferible sin sal (hipertensión)
Mis preferidos son las nueces, almendras, avellanas, anacardos, pistachos.
Se compran en cualquier super, fruteria y tienda a granel que está de moda e hilando fino en tienda de alimentación ecológica, PERO en la ferreteria y un "sex-shop", seguro que no.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Feb 2017)

http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia...ia-salvador-aznar-benitah-gloria-pascual.html

*Según sus resultados, ¿afectan de algún modo las grasas de la dieta al riesgo de metástasis?*

G.P. Nuestros datos indican que las grasas de la dieta influyen en el cáncer. En ratones, en los casos en que ya se ha iniciado el cáncer, *una dieta rica en ácido palmítico es perjudicial*.

S.A.-B. En personas, es algo que estamos empezando a investigar en un estudio en colaboración con el hospital Vall d’Hebron, pero aún no tenemos conclusiones.​
*A la espera de las conclusiones, ¿cuál es la hipótesis?*

S.A.-B. Que las grasas de la dieta influyen en el riesgo de tener un cáncer que evolucione hacia las metástasis. Mientras buscamos la respuesta, *en mi familia hemos tomado la precaución de evitar un exceso de alimentos procesados* elaborados con una gran cantidad de aceite de palma.​
"Las grasas de la dieta", dicen los juntaletras. ¿Pero qué grasas? :ouch:


----------



## Monty (12 Feb 2017)

Adenocromo, creo que deberías abrir un hilo de continuación, y poner un aviso en este y cerrarlo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Feb 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia...ia-salvador-aznar-benitah-gloria-pascual.html
> 
> *Según sus resultados, ¿afectan de algún modo las grasas de la dieta al riesgo de metástasis?*
> 
> ...



Este caso es como el comunicado de la OMS, sale el titular (interesado) y te tienes que leer el estudio para ver que va de la grasa de palma (vaya novedad).

Como ya se comento el estudio de la OMS tampoco iba de la carne, eran paginas y paginas de aditivos industriales que les echan a los embutidos.

Lo mismo da grasas, que carnes o preparados lacteos o basados en cereales, si estan procesados nos joderan la salud igualmente. Eso si, no veremos grandes titulares que digan eso.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Feb 2017)

¡¡Hola hamijos!!! Cómo estáis.

Bueno, os cuento. Hace unos 15 días compré germen de trigo... :::: yaya, trigo malo y tal, pero el germen debe ser lo único bueno que tiene y es justo lo que le quitan cuando lo procesan. Pues la verdad es que no me está sentando mal al estómago y es increíble cómo noto el pelo mucho más fuerte aún, más suave y más cantidad, hasta la piel más suave::. Ya con la levadura de cerveza la cosa mejoró mucho, pero ahora lo he notado un montón. Tiene mucha vitamina E. 
¿Veis algún problema en tomar este suplemento??? 
Asiassss :X


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¡¡Hola hamijos!!! Cómo estáis.
> 
> Bueno, os cuento. Hace unos 15 días compré germen de trigo... :::: yaya, trigo malo y tal, pero el germen debe ser lo único bueno que tiene y es justo lo que le quitan cuando lo procesan. Pues la verdad es que no me está sentando mal al estómago y es increíble cómo noto el pelo mucho más fuerte aún, más suave y más cantidad, hasta la piel más suave::. Ya con la levadura de cerveza la cosa mejoró mucho, pero ahora lo he notado un montón. Tiene mucha vitamina E.
> ¿Veis algún problema en tomar este suplemento???
> Asiassss :X



1.- Este mensaje parece no estar escrito por nuestra Carmena.VK.Madrid, tiene algo que me da a la nariz... ienso:

2.- ¿Cuánto y cómo se administra uno este producto?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Feb 2017)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> 1.- Este mensaje parece no estar escrito por nuestra Carmena.VK.Madrid, tiene algo que me da a la nariz... ienso:
> 
> 2.- ¿Cuánto y cómo se administra uno este producto?



Hoyja, cómo que Carmena,,. :: E-LE-NA 

Pos no sé, yo tomo unas 4-6 cucharadas pequeñas al día. Me da cosa porque es trigo pero al germen lo ponen muy muy bien ienso:ienso:


----------



## sada (13 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¡¡Hola hamijos!!! Cómo estáis.
> 
> Bueno, os cuento. Hace unos 15 días compré germen de trigo... :::: yaya, trigo malo y tal, pero el germen debe ser lo único bueno que tiene y es justo lo que le quitan cuando lo procesan. Pues la verdad es que no me está sentando mal al estómago y es increíble cómo noto el pelo mucho más fuerte aún, más suave y más cantidad, hasta la piel más suave::. Ya con la levadura de cerveza la cosa mejoró mucho, pero ahora lo he notado un montón. Tiene mucha vitamina E.
> ¿Veis algún problema en tomar este suplemento???
> Asiassss :X



me interesa lo del pelo...cuéntanos más


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> me interesa lo del pelo...cuéntanos más



Ya con la levadura de cerveza noté más cantidad y más fuerte, pero su fruta madre.... con el germen de trigo lo ha notado hasta gente de mi trabajo y mi familia, aún más cantidad, muy brillante y suave... y la piel, no me echo crema hidratante, no necesito. La de la cara más luminosa. Estoy flipando. Claro que puede que yo tuviese carencia de vitamina E por tomar poco los alimentos q lo llevaban, es posible, porque la levadura de cerveza no lleva vitamina E.
Ya me dijo la del herbolario...esto es bueno para el pelo y la piel...::


----------



## sada (13 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ya con la levadura de cerveza noté más cantidad y más fuerte, pero su fruta madre.... con el germen de trigo lo ha notado hasta gente de mi trabajo y mi familia, aún más cantidad, muy brillante y suave... y la piel, no me echo crema hidratante, no necesito. La de la cara más luminosa. Estoy flipando. Claro que puede que yo tuviese carencia de vitamina E por tomar poco los alimentos q lo llevaban, es posible, porque la levadura de cerveza no lleva vitamina E.
> Ya me dijo la del herbolario...esto es bueno para el pelo y la piel...::



que marcan son ambos?

---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 11:05 ----------

y con que lo tomas?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> que marcan son ambos?
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 11:05 ----------
> 
> y con que lo tomas?



No lo sé....luego lo miro. Pero la marca dará un poco igual ¿no? Los tomo con la leche de avena, son gránulos enanos.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Feb 2017)

Pregunta: *¿qué leches recomendáis comprar?*

Cuanto más procesada (UHT) peor, pero no veo otro tipo de leche en el super. Estoy habituado a comprar la marca Río (UHT, gallega) y alguna vez he comprado la Pascual o la Llet Nostra, pero creo que todas están igual de procesadas.

¿Son todas UHT por ley o es que en ciudad no hay más remedio?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Feb 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pregunta: *¿qué leches recomendáis comprar?*
> 
> Cuanto más procesada (UHT) peor, pero no veo otro tipo de leche en el super. Estoy habituado a comprar la marca Río (UHT, gallega) y alguna vez he comprado la Pascual o la Llet Nostra, pero creo que todas están igual de procesadas.
> 
> ¿Son todas UHT por ley o es que en ciudad no hay más remedio?



También está la leche fresca en la zona de refrigerados, que es pasteurizada.


----------



## Monty (13 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Miel
> 
> Miel
> 
> ...



La miel será todo lo natural que quiera, pero que sea bueno meterse un chute de azúcar, aunque sea en forma de miel, va en contra de todo lo defendido en este hilo. :bla:


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Feb 2017)

Monty dijo:


> La miel será todo lo natural que quiera, pero que sea bueno meterse un chute de azúcar, aunque sea en forma de miel, va en contra de todo lo defendido en este hilo. :bla:



El hilo va de procesados y azucares procesados

No de azucares naturales. Sino, no podríamos comer ni frutas


----------



## sada (13 Feb 2017)

Monty dijo:


> La miel será todo lo natural que quiera, pero que sea bueno meterse un chute de azúcar, aunque sea en forma de miel, va en contra de todo lo defendido en este hilo. :bla:



a ver imagino que una cucharadita de miel no creo yo que sea un pecado. A mi particularmente no me gusta pero si tengo un resfriado o mal la garganta tomo media cucharada...


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2017)

Monty dijo:


> La miel será todo lo natural que quiera, pero que sea bueno meterse un chute de azúcar, aunque sea en forma de miel, va en contra de todo lo defendido en este hilo. :bla:



Y creo que ya he colgado algun estudio donde ademas se demuestra que el efecto de la miel, aunque sea en su mayor parte fructosa no tiene nada que ver con el azucar.

Como han dicho ya si nos ponemos asi ni fruta comeriamos. El cuerpo esta diseñado para lidiar con los azucares naturales, ya que estos van acompañados de otras substancias que los hacen saludables. Nada que ver con los refinados.

Es mas, me remito a mi experiencia propia. Cuando adelgace tanto la miel me acompaño en todo el proceso, incluso mas de un fin de semana algun postre


----------



## Azerizarra (13 Feb 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia...ia-salvador-aznar-benitah-gloria-pascual.html
> 
> *Según sus resultados, ¿afectan de algún modo las grasas de la dieta al riesgo de metástasis?*
> 
> ...



Te lo están diciendo más arriba, se refieren al aceite de palma o ácido palmítico.

Veneno puro, cuando en algún producto veámos que pone aceites vegetales, lo más seguro es que se refieran al aceite de palma.

Ingentes bosques de Indonesia y Borneo son talados para sustituirlos por la palma aceitera, creando auténticos desastres ecológicos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Feb 2017)

Azerizarra dijo:


> Te lo están diciendo más arriba, se refieren al aceite de palma o ácido palmítico.
> 
> Veneno puro, cuando en algún producto veámos que pone aceites vegetales, lo más seguro es que se refieran al aceite de palma.
> 
> Ingentes bosques de Indonesia y Borneo son talados para sustituirlos por la palma aceitera, creando auténticos desastres ecológicos.



Lo difícil es encontrar algo procesado que no lleve el dichoso aceite de palma. Encontrar una galleta que no lleve aceite de palma es más difícil que encontrar un político honrado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2017)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo difícil es encontrar algo procesado que no lleve el dichoso aceite de palma. Encontrar una galleta que no lleve aceite de palma es más difícil que encontrar un político honrado.



En casa a veces hacemos galletitas de almendra, pero ni hartos de vino se nos ocurre comprar galletas industriales, ni siquiera cuando te la dan con el café, son veneno puro, química y trigo moderno, es una bomba para el cuerpo. Y a los pobres críos los hinchan a galletas, y encima a las venden como saludables:ouch:


----------



## osona (13 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ya con la levadura de cerveza noté más cantidad y más fuerte, pero su fruta madre.... con el germen de trigo lo ha notado hasta gente de mi trabajo y mi familia, aún más cantidad, muy brillante y suave... y la piel, no me echo crema hidratante, no necesito. La de la cara más luminosa. Estoy flipando. Claro que puede que yo tuviese carencia de vitamina E por tomar poco los alimentos q lo llevaban, es posible, porque la levadura de cerveza no lleva vitamina E.
> Ya me dijo la del herbolario...esto es bueno para el pelo y la piel...::



Estos dos productos nunca faltan en mi nevera, y es como se deben guardar, ya que debido a su contenido en grasas SALUDABLES se enrancian facilmente una vez abiertos a temperatura ambiente, al igual que el aceite de lino.
En mi caso los mezclo en un mismo bote de cristal y echar un poco bien sea en yogur, batidos, ensaladas, sopas, legumbres, etc etc.
Que sea demostradamente buena para la piel, uñas y cabello, le doy un valor relativo ya que hace años que no me peino, pero sus grandes propiedades nutritivas son innegables.
A ti Elena, según tu "nick", si eres de Madrid, si quieres puedes darte una vuelta por la Calle Lagasca,54 , detrás del Corte Ingles de Serrano, que hay una tienda VERITAS, con cosas interesantes y sanas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Feb 2017)

osona dijo:


> Estos dos productos nunca faltan en mi nevera, y es como se deben guardar, ya que debido a su contenido en grasas SALUDABLES se enrancian facilmente una vez abiertos a temperatura ambiente, al igual que el aceite de lino.
> En mi caso los mezclo en un mismo bote de cristal y echar un poco bien sea en yogur, batidos, ensaladas, sopas, legumbres, etc etc.
> Que sea demostradamente buena para la piel, uñas y cabello, le doy un valor relativo ya que hace años que no me peino, pero sus grandes propiedades nutritivas son innegables.
> A ti Elena, según tu "nick", si eres de Madrid, si quieres puedes darte una vuelta por la Calle Lagasca,54 , detrás del Corte Ingles de Serrano, que hay una tienda VERITAS, con cosas interesantes y sanas.



Sí, mi nick es tal cual, :: Pues me pasaré, gracias 
Yo lo del germen de trigo preguntaba precisamente porque aquí echamos pestes del trigo y claro, puede sonar contradictorio no tomar nada de trigo pero luego tomarme esto ienso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Sí, mi nick es tal cual, :: Pues me pasaré, gracias
> Yo lo del germen de trigo preguntaba precisamente porque aquí echamos pestes del trigo y claro, puede sonar contradictorio no tomar nada de trigo pero luego tomarme esto ienso:



Los germinados son aceptados desde alguna perspectiva paleo. Lo del germinado de trigo no tengo claro. Lo que es evidente es que ni nutricionalmente ni su IG es tan perjudicial como una harina refinada.

El proceso de germinado se carga buena parte del gluten y se lleva antinutrientes que son solubles en agua.


----------



## juanforapor (14 Feb 2017)

Hola a todos. Se ha preguntado antes sobre la estevia como endulzante para café, yogur,etc. para no poner azúcar ni edulcorantes artificiales ¿Y qué os parece la canela? ¿Alguien la utiliza a diario? Gracias


----------



## Clavisto (14 Feb 2017)

Anunciado en esta página:








¿Azúcar al lomo?


----------



## juanforapor (14 Feb 2017)

¿Azúcar al lomo?::


----------



## n_flamel (14 Feb 2017)

Sería útil hacer una relación -como hacen los veganos para sus fines- de productos que carezcan de aceite de palma por ejemplo, no quedarnos solo en la queja de que es casi imposible encontrar galletas u otros dulces procesados sin ella. 

Si los veganos están metiendo su agenda a muchas multinacionales porque no podemos nosotros obligar poco a poco a una producción alimentaria más saludable? Tenemos que montarnos un lobby


----------



## sada (14 Feb 2017)

que manía tiene con poner azúcar a todo...al jamón, al embutido 
que asco


----------



## osona (14 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los germinados son aceptados desde alguna perspectiva paleo. Lo del germinado de trigo no tengo claro. Lo que es evidente es que ni nutricionalmente ni su IG es tan perjudicial como una harina refinada.
> 
> El proceso de germinado se carga buena parte del gluten y se lleva antinutrientes que son solubles en agua.



Karlos, no vayamos a entrar en confusión, aqui hablamos del GERMEN de trigo, que se obtiene al refinar la harina, ya que se elimina la capa exterior o pericarpio, junto con la aleurona o capa que lo rodea, tambien rica en proteínas y grasas, quedando el grano reducido al endospermo, que constituye el 80% del peso, y rico en hidratos de carbono (almidón) y a partir de esa masa se obtiene la harina.
Los GERMINADOS, tal como los hago yo con mi germinadora, son semillas en fase de crecimiento y es otro apasionante mundo ya que sus propiedades nutritivas son acojonantes, pero acaso se podria hablar en otro hilo, ya que este en principio y digo en principio, va de azucar y harina.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Feb 2017)

osona dijo:


> Karlos, no vayamos a entrar en confusión, aqui hablamos del GERMEN de trigo, que se obtiene al refinar la harina, ya que se elimina la capa exterior o pericarpio, junto con la aleurona o capa que lo rodea, tambien rica en proteínas y grasas, quedando el grano reducido al endospermo, que constituye el 80% del peso, y rico en hidratos de carbono (almidón) y a partir de esa masa se obtiene la harina.
> Los GERMINADOS, tal como los hago yo con mi germinadora, son semillas en fase de crecimiento y es otro apasionante mundo ya que sus propiedades nutritivas son acojonantes, pero acaso se podria hablar en otro hilo, ya que este en principio y digo en principio, va de azucar y harina.



Por favor,ABRA ESE HILO YA!!!


----------



## Raullucu (14 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Por favor,ABRA ESE HILO YA!!!



Me uno a la petición. No sabía que existían "germinadoras" y ahora veo que hay un montón de formatos. ¡Queremos de saber, osona!


----------



## osona (14 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y creo que ya he colgado algun estudio donde ademas se demuestra que el efecto de la miel, aunque sea en su mayor parte fructosa no tiene nada que ver con el azucar.
> 
> Como han dicho ya si nos ponemos asi ni fruta comeriamos. El cuerpo esta diseñado para lidiar con los azucares naturales, ya que estos van acompañados de otras substancias que los hacen saludables. Nada que ver con los refinados.
> 
> Es mas, me remito a mi experiencia propia. Cuando adelgace tanto la miel me acompaño en todo el proceso, incluso mas de un fin de semana algun postre





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En casa a veces hacemos galletitas de almendra, pero ni hartos de vino se nos ocurre comprar galletas industriales, ni siquiera cuando te la dan con el café, son veneno puro, química y trigo moderno, es una bomba para el cuerpo. Y a los pobres críos los hinchan a galletas, y encima a las venden como saludables:ouch:





InKilinaTor dijo:


> Por favor,ABRA ESE HILO YA!!!



Vale, de acuerdo y no voy a negarme ante esta educada petición y encima de alguien que ya lleva más de dos lustros por aquí.
Pero antes, tengo que repasar "mis apuntes", no vaya ha exponer algún razonamiento que no se ajuste a la verdad y alguien me tome por charlatán o algún "magufo", de estós que aparecen demasiado a menudo por las redes, exponiendo teorías inverosímiles carentes de veracidad y contraste científico, que confunden al personal y lo creen a pies juntillas tal "gurus" de una secta.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Feb 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola a todos. Se ha preguntado antes sobre la estevia como endulzante para café, yogur,etc. para no poner azúcar ni edulcorantes artificiales ¿Y qué os parece la canela? ¿Alguien la utiliza a diario? Gracias



Yo la utilizo ocasionalmente. Es muy buena y recomendable.

Pero creo recordar que había varios tipos de canela y que si se utilizaba habitualmente convenía más uno que otro.

Aquí está: Diferencias entre la canela y la cassia | Blog de Cocinista
La cassia (más barata) en altas proporciones tiene *cumarina*, que ingerido habitualmente en altas dosis puede ser dañino.


----------



## Raullucu (14 Feb 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> La cassia (más barata) en altas proporciones tiene *cumarina*, que ingerido habitualmente en altas dosis puede ser dañino.



Como gran consumidor de canela puedo decir que la Ceylán, además, es más agradable al paladar de aquellos a los que esta especie no les hace mucha gracia.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Feb 2017)

n_flamel dijo:


> Sería útil hacer una relación -como hacen los veganos para sus fines- de productos que carezcan de aceite de palma por ejemplo, no quedarnos solo en la queja de que es casi imposible encontrar galletas u otros dulces procesados sin ella.
> 
> Si los veganos están metiendo su agenda a muchas multinacionales porque no podemos nosotros obligar poco a poco a una producción alimentaria más saludable? Tenemos que montarnos un lobby



carnes, frutas, verduras, pescados, huevos, frutos secos. Aceite de palma 0.

La galleta, tenga o no aceite de palma, no aporta nada. Es mierda. Luego podemos hablar de si una mierda es mejor que otra mierda. Pero será un mierda igual. Es un producto hiper procesado.

Es como estar investigando a ver si es mejor la coca cola normal, light, la 0 o la coca cola con estevia. La coca cola como concepto es mala, innecesaria e insana.
Eso es lo que han conseguido la poderosa industria de la alimentación. Que estemos discutiendo qué galleta es mejor. Y ahí estamos: galletas con fibra, galletas con más fibra, galletas de avena, galletas con semillas, galletas sin aceite de palma, galletas con cacao, galletas light, galletas sin azúcares añadidos....

Y no nos damos cuenta que da igual lo que lleve o no la galleta. Es que su base, ya de por sí, nos enferma. Que la podremos enriquecer con lo que queramos, pero es un alimento nocivo para el ser humano.

Que una galleta no nos perjudica? De acuerdo. Como tampoco nos perjudica una coca cola de vez en cuando, o una raya de coca una vez al mes. 

Dicho esto, cada cual es libre de envenenarse como quiera.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (14 Feb 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola a todos. Se ha preguntado antes sobre la estevia como endulzante para café, yogur,etc. para no poner azúcar ni edulcorantes artificiales ¿Y qué os parece la canela? ¿Alguien la utiliza a diario? Gracias



Yo utilizo el edulcorante que en teoría es menos malo que es el eritritol. Es un polialcohol que no se metaboliza (tal como se ingiere, se defeca). Lo pueden tomar incluso los diabéticos ya que tiene IG=0. 

He probado varias marcas y la mejor con diferencia es el sukrin gold, es textura como el azúcar moreno y endulza bastante, con un gusto muy similar al azúcar. El "pero" es que 1kg cuesta unos 18-20€.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> carnes, frutas, verduras, pescados, huevos, frutos secos. Aceite de palma 0.
> 
> La galleta, tenga o no aceite de palma, no aporta nada. Es mierda. Luego podemos hablar de si una mierda es mejor que otra mierda. Pero será un mierda igual. Es un producto hiper procesado.
> 
> ...



Comparar una galleta con la coca es estar un poco...como esta usted, mire, las cerduras son industriales y se abonan con quimicos, la carne igual, con hormonas y esteroides , pero encima razas csalvajesolo para producir, el pescado se salva si es salvahe, si no lo mismo.
Le apuesto lo qie vd quiera a que es mas sana una galleta que un filete hoy en fia.
Edito, perdon pero no tengo dedos, tengo mazos.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Comparar una galleta con la coca es estar un poco...como esta usted, mire, las cerduras son industriales y se abonan con quimicos, la carne igual, con hormonas y esteroides , pero encima razas csalvajesolo para producir, el pescado se salva si es salvahe, si no lo mismo.
> Le apuesto lo qie vd quiera a que es mas sana una galleta que un filete hoy en fia.
> Edito, perdon pero no tengo dedos, tengo mazos.



No he comparado. Simplemente he hablado del concepto galleta.

No hay galletas sanas y galletas insanas. De la misma forma que no hay coca colas sanas y coca colas insanas o cocaina buena y cocaina mala. 

En cambio si que hay carne sana y carne no tan sana.
Si es carne muy procesada, muy hormonada, pues no será sana. Pero si es carne ecologica, con el animal bien alimentado...pues será un carne de la máxima calidad. 
Pero el concepto carne es algo sano y necesario. Y si no se la come, se la tendrá que suplementar.
En cambio el concepto galleta no es sana. Como tampoco lo es el concepto chuche, el concepto donuts o el concepto croissant.

El problema es lo que usted dice: " seguramente sea más sana una galleta que un filete".
Pues muy bien, hínchese a galletas y no coma filetes y a finales de mes, abra un hilo y nos cuenta la experiencia. 
Y si tiene hijos, haga tb el experimento a ver si se lleva el galardón a padre del mes.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> No he comparado. Simplemente he hablado del concepto galleta.
> 
> No hay galletas sanas y galletas insanas. De la misma forma que no hay coca colas sanas o coca colas insanas o cocaina buena y cocaina mala.
> 
> ...



Señor, no tengo hijos pero veo a los chavales de 15 años y 189 y me rio de los comentarios.

Sin duda usted cria su ganado, pesca sus peces ,planta sus plantas, pues no me compre galletas, hagalas tambien.
Pero de verdad las galletas no son coca salvo que este tan hormonafo que no vea la diferencia, basta ya de mi religion es la unica, que eso nunca a sisidofo bueno.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Señor, no tengo hijos pero veo a los chavales de 15 años y 189 y me rio de los comentarios.
> 
> Sin duda usted cria su ganado, pesca sus peces ,planta sus plantas, pues no me compre galletas, hagalas tambien.
> Pero de verdad las galletas no son coca salvo que este tan hormonafo que no vea la diferencia, basta ya de mi religion es la unica, que eso nunca a sisidofo bueno.



Que me vas a decir que soy profesor de ESO y Bachillerato.
Me vienen después del recreo con la bolsa de doritos, las fantas y los donetes y croissants. 

Y vuelvo a decir que no comparo las galletas con la coca. Obviamente un cosa es mucho peor que la otra. Pero tiene que quedar claro que una galleta (aunque se la haga su madre), no es un alimento para el ser humano. Punto.

Que usted se la quiere comer? Perfecto. Yo tb me como alguna de vez en cuando, pero sé que no me alimenta ni es algo que mi cuerpo tolere bien.

Pero vamos...usted sí que me acaba de comparar una galleta con un filete diciendo que lo primero es mejor.... ::


Siempre será mejor comer un filete aunque esté hormonado que no una galleta, por más casera que sea. 

El beneficio de comer carne siempre será mayor que el beneficio de no comerla. Cosa que no pasa con las galletas o las chuches.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Que me vas a decir que soy profesor de ESO y Bachillerato.
> Me vienen después del recreo con la bolsa de doritos, las fantas y los donetes y croissants.
> 
> Y vuelvo a decir que no comparo las galletas con la coca. Obviamente un cosa es mucho peor que la otra. Pero tiene que quedar claro que una galleta (aunque se la haga su madre), no es un alimento para el ser humano. Punto.
> ...



Bieno, discrepamos, y para mi que no defiendo las galletas , en serio, el problema es que lo estan envenenado todo. Pero en serio la carne es de miedo, se lo garantizo.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Bieno, discrepamos, y para mi que no defiendo las galletas , en serio, el problema es que lo estan envenenado todo. Pero en serio la carne es de miedo, se lo garantizo.



No digo que no. Y mis abuelos tienen una carniceria y le aseguro que sé diferenciar una buena carne de una mala carne. 

Pero la base de la carne es un alimento sano y necesario.
Y la base de la galleta no lo es.

A partir de ahí, podemos adulterar la carne para que sea mala y podemos adulterar la galleta para que tenga algo bueno.
Pero yo siempre tiraré a favor de la carne.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> No digo que no. Y mis abuelos tienen una carniceria y le aseguro que sé diferenciar una buena carne de una mala carne.
> 
> Pero la base de la carne es un alimento sano y necesario.
> Y la base de la galleta no lo es.
> ...



A ver, que yo hace que no como una galleta. Meses, pero si la vaca se alimenta del mismo forraje que es el que se usa para las galletas leñe.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> A ver, que yo hace que no como una galleta. Meses, pero si la vaca se alimenta del mismo forraje que es el que se usa para las galletas leñe.



Hombre....si nos ponemos quisquillosos.... El riesgo 0 no existe, aun así, aunque la vaca coma forraje o coma mal, quieras que no, el animal digiere ese alimento y nosotros, después de cocinar esa carne, nos llevamos a la boca una parte ínfima de aquello malo. Otra cosa es que encima la adulteren o hormonen.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2017)

Yo intento ser lo más cuidadoso posible en las compras, pero siempre te la meten de una forma o de otra. Ahora compro el cerdo alcampo criado con castañas, pero cuando lees la letra pequeña ves que está criado al aire libre con cereales, y los dos útimos meses de vida con castañas, pues vale, que le vamos a hacer, a no ser que críe yo mi cerdo en el balcón del piso pues como que es lo que hay ahora mismo, pero ese cerdo es mejor que el otro criado con mierda directamente y encerrado toda su vida.

Ahora con lo que estaban comentando los foreros de la canela me ha dado por mirar el bote de la que tengo por si fuera cassia en vez de canela y me he llevado la sorpresa de que puede contener gluten, apio y mostaza!!! La madre que los parió.!


----------



## PATITOXXL (14 Feb 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo intento ser lo más cuidadoso posible en las compras, pero siempre te la meten de una forma o de otra. Ahora compro el cerdo alcampo criado con castañas, pero cuando lees la letra pequeña ves que está criado al aire libre con cereales, y los dos útimos meses de vida con castañas, pues vale, que le vamos a hacer, a no ser que críe yo mi cerdo en el balcón del piso pues como que es lo que hay ahora mismo, pero ese cerdo es mejor que el otro criado con mierda directamente y encerrado toda su vida.
> 
> Ahora con lo que estaban comentando los foreros de la canela me ha dado por mirar el bote de la que tengo por si fuera cassia en vez de canela y me he llevado la sorpresa de que puede contener gluten, apio y mostaza!!! La madre que los parió.!






Hombre, si pone que "puede contener" quiere decir que en la misma planta producen esas cosas y podría haber trazas de esas sustancias, por los alérgicos y eso.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2017)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Hombre, si pone que "puede contener" quiere decir que en la misma planta producen esas cosas y podría haber trazas de esas sustancias, por los alérgicos y eso.



Sí, ya lo sé, pero joder ni la canela se libra de la intoxicación industrial joder. Buscaré uno que no tenga ni trazas...


----------



## osona (14 Feb 2017)

Difícil lo veo, ya que las empresas que procesan canela, manejan otros muchos productos y por ley tienen que indicarlo, pero de eso a que encontremos por poner un ejemplo glutén de trigo en un bote de canela, hay un mundo.
Siempre queda la opción de tomarse unas vacaciones y pasar unos dias en Sri-Lanka


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2017)

osona dijo:


> Difícil lo veo, ya que las empresas que procesan canela, manejan otros muchos productos y por ley tienen que indicarlo, pero de eso a que encontremos por poner un ejemplo glutén de trigo en un bote de canela, hay un mundo.
> Siempre queda la opción de tomarse unas vacaciones y pasar unos dias en Sri-Lanka



Si lo encuentro lo comparto, al menos que no cite el gluten, con eso me conformo.


----------



## osona (14 Feb 2017)

En mi conocimiento, que tampoco es mucho, la mejor canela de Ceylan que se puede comprar por aquí cerca, está en Tienda de especias online, hierbas aromáticas, te y sales - SpicesCave
El tema de los alergenos es una coletilla que ya digo que es normativa, del tipo: "puede contener trazas de cacahuete o frutos secos", no debe amedrentarnos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2017)

refugee dijo:


> ¿como os las apañais cuando vais de viaje a un país caro?
> 
> (porque esta claro que si vais a un pais donde todo es mas barato pues no hay escusa para comer mal).
> 
> ...



Pues depende de la duración del viaje, pero una opción muy razonable es el ayuno: si la comida local te hace daño, no comas. Nadie se ha muerto por no comer tres o cuatro días, es más, muchos estudios apuntan a que es (muy) beneficioso para la salud.

Eso sí, hay que mantenerse hidratado y mineralizado, así que mucha agua (también vale té, café, infusiones etc., sin azúcar, claro) y posiblemente un complejo vitamínico o sales (sodio, potasio y magnesio) por si acaso, y p'alante.

Parecerá impensable, pero después de las primeras 36 horas (que son las más "duras") desaparece el hambre y se encuentra uno de cine.

CAVEAT: todo esto, porque interpreto que ya comes LCHF y tu cuerpo se ha acostumbrado a tirar de grasas, y no te va a dar una hipoglucemia por no comer. De todos modos, para asegurarlo puede ser una idea prepararte con una dieta cetogénica una o dos semanas antes del viaje en cuestión


----------



## sada (15 Feb 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Yo la utilizo ocasionalmente. Es muy buena y recomendable.
> 
> Pero creo recordar que había varios tipos de canela y que si se utilizaba habitualmente convenía más uno que otro.
> 
> ...



hasta con la canela nos la meten doblada...no sabía.

alguna que recomendéis? yo ahora se la pongo cada día a la leche de almendra, cucharada de aceite de coco y cucharada de canela

---------- Post added 15-feb-2017 at 10:12 ----------




osona dijo:


> En mi conocimiento, que tampoco es mucho, la mejor canela de Ceylan que se puede comprar por aquí cerca, está en Tienda de especias online, hierbas aromáticas, te y sales - SpicesCave
> El tema de los alergenos es una coletilla que ya digo que es normativa, del tipo: "puede contener trazas de cacahuete o frutos secos", no debe amedrentarnos.



gracias por el link


----------



## Azerizarra (15 Feb 2017)

Hasta los Sugus de Suchard llevan aceite de palma y los bombones Ferrero Rocher y las galletas Oreo y.. bueno, pongo el enlace:

¿Sabía que estos 20 alimentos llevan aceite de palma? | Zen | EL MUNDO

si alguien puede pegar el articulo para que se vea mejor, yo no sé hacerlo. Gracias.


----------



## Cacaceitero (16 Feb 2017)

Yo llevo 2 años y medio con el peso estable, y es siguiendo los métodos de entreno de Strongman Tarrako y comiendo eliminando los hidratos, salvo el domingo que puedo comer y beber lo que quiera, y me va bien, sí, bebo cerveza también.

Creo que no cuesta tanto, la adicción a los hidratos a la semama, o, al lo sumo 2, desaparecen, y luego es vía libre.

¿Cómo hacéis vosotros para mantener siempre el peso estable, familia?


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Feb 2017)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> Yo llevo 2 años y medio con el peso estable, y es siguiendo los métodos de entreno de Strongman Tarrako y comiendo eliminando los hidratos, salvo el domingo que puedo comer y beber lo que quiera, y me va bien, sí, bebo cerveza también.
> 
> Creo que no cuesta tanto, la adicción a los hidratos a la semama, o, al lo sumo 2, desaparecen, y luego es vía libre.
> 
> ¿Cómo hacéis vosotros para mantener siempre el peso estable, familia?



Yo ahora mismo he encontrado un equilibrio metaestable consistente en ayunos de 22-24 horas entre semana (o sea, lo que viene siendo, comer una vez al día) esquivando procesados y almidones en la medida de lo posible (pero sin talibanadas, ayer, por ejemplo, cené curry de ternera con sémola, y de vez en cuando una cervecita con la cena también cae), y el fin de semana (de viernes noche a domingo noche) lo que surja.

Y con eso y un bizcocho, mi peso oscila entorno a los 82 kg, kilo arriba el lunes, kilo abajo el viernes.

¿Que quiero desplazar el punto de equilibrio un poco? pues un par de findes mirando un poco más, o alargar el ayuno saltándome también una o dos cenas, y _apañao_.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Feb 2017)

Interesantes y reveladores los últimos artículos del blog del Dr. Fung.

¡¡Sunwukung, yo te invoco!!

¿Diría usted que las celebérrimas dietas ancestrales con más de un 80% de carbos son *razonablemente pobres en fructosa*?

Por ejemplo, digamos, la dieta okinawana, basada en las famosas batatas moradas.
¿Cuanta fructosa contienen?

Las batatas moradas tienen aproximadamente un 1% en peso de azúcares simples, careciendo por completo de fructosa libre. Y aportan un 5% en peso de fibra.

Así que un okinawano, con su 80% de consumo calórico en forma de batatas, en el peor de los casos estaría consumiendo 6 o 7 gramos de fructosa al día...

...que es la fructosa que contiene *UNA MANZANA*, para que nos entendamos, o *la cuarta parte* de la fructosa que contiene *UNA LATA DE COCA-COLA*

Idem con los chinos: ¿Cuánta fructosa solía haber en su dieta, antes de que empezaran a apiparse de azúcar (50% fructosa) y HFCS (55% fructosa)?

¿Y qué ha pasado con la prevalencia de la obesidad y la diabetes desde que los chinos empezaron a añadir azúcar a su dieta?


----------



## Rauxa (16 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Interesantes y reveladores los últimos artículos del blog del Dr. Fung.
> 
> ¡¡Sunwukung, yo te invoco!!
> 
> ...



Este es uno de los últimos posts traducidos de Jason Fung

Repensando verdades: Fructosa, higado graso y resistencia a la insulina.

Quien quiera saber el qué y el cómo de la fructosa que no se lo pierda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Feb 2017)

A mí me encanta esta entrada de Fung:

Repensando verdades: El nutricionismo: la gran equivocación


----------



## Rauxa (16 Feb 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A mí me encanta esta entrada de Fung:
> 
> Repensando verdades: El nutricionismo: la gran equivocación



Muy buena.

LA grasa buena evita la diabetes
Los hidratos suben los ácidos grasos saturados.


----------



## Cormac (17 Feb 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A mí me encanta esta entrada de Fung:
> 
> Repensando verdades: El nutricionismo: la gran equivocación



Pues sí, hablan de lo equivocado que estaba el doctor Ancel Keys, cuando demonizó las grasas saturadas.
Que pena que muriera cuando le faltaban apenas dos meses para cumplir 101 años. De haber comido grasas fijo que los 130 años los hubiera cumplido. 
Lo dicho, una verdadera lástima, que no hubiera entrado en Burbuja y hubiera leído a los lumbreras palillo en la boca incluido ,que sientan cátedra aquí.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2017 at 02:18 ----------

Ya por curiosidad he mirado lo que vivió su esposa Margaret, y fueron 97 años. Falleció un par de años mas tarde que su esposo.
Una pena, si se hubieran untado la tostada con mantequilla en el desayuno y hubieran cenado panceta un par de de días a la semana, aún estarían con nosotros.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Interesantes y reveladores los últimos artículos del blog del Dr. Fung.
> 
> ¡¡Sunwukung, yo te invoco!!
> 
> ...



los chinos beben muchísima menos coca cola, y esto ha sido así desde hace décadas.

Cuando el estudio china bebían prácticamente nada, por lo que la correlación entre incremento de enfermedades de afluencia y dieta era con el incremento del consumo de productos de origen animal. 

Ya puse estadísticas de consumo de bebidas azucaradas en China en algún hilo.

La obesidad tiene varias causas, y una de ellas es el incremento del consumo de origen animal. 

De eso no puede haber duda alguna.

Que el azúcar no sea sano no hace que comer como esquimal lo sea.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2017 at 05:50 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Pues sí, hablan de lo equivocado que estaba el doctor Ancel Keys, cuando demonizó las grasas saturadas.
> Que pena que muriera cuando le faltaban apenas dos meses para cumplir 101 años. De haber comido grasas fijo que los 130 años los hubiera cumplido.
> Lo dicho, una verdadera lástima, que no hubiera entrado en Burbuja y hubiera leído a los lumbreras palillo en la boca incluido ,que sientan cátedra aquí.
> 
> ...



:XX: es que es brutal la diferencia de salud y longevidad entre los paleosgurús (incluidos los poquitos médicos que hay en sus filas), y los defensores de las dietas altas en carbohidratos y centradas en los alimentos de origen vegetal (la mayoría médicos e investigadores).

Pero brutal, y no hay un sólo gordo entre ellos. 

Hay un vídeo en vegsource comparando a varios de ellos que puse en su día.

Malísimo no comer grasa saturada ni carne, por lo que se ve.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los chinos beben muchísima menos coca cola, y esto ha sido así desde hace décadas.
> 
> Cuando el estudio china bebían prácticamente nada, por lo que la correlación entre incremento de enfermedades de afluencia y dieta era con el incremento del consumo de productos de origen animal.
> 
> ...




Sugus, tu mismo pusiste un estudio hace un tiempo donde se veía claramente que no había aumentado el consumo de carne.
Y yo, posteriormente, adjunté uno, en el que se veía que desde los años 80 que es donde empezó la epidemia de obesidad/diabetes, lo que había aumentando eran los granos y refinados. La carne roja había bajado algo, la blanca subido un poco, y los refinados se habían disparado. Así que si no quieres ver el verdadero culpable allá tú.

Cuando veas a un obeso preguntale cuantas veces al día come carne roja y cuantas veces farinaceos y azucarados.


Dudo mucho que Ancel Keys comiera kellogs, muffins y melmelada light. E hiciera 5-7 comidas diarias.
Keys fue el primero que le dio importancia al colesterol (cosa no suficientemente agradecida por la farmafia). Además fue el padre, de la moderna dieta mediterranea (la pirámide que vemos colgada hoy en día en las escuelas).

Una vez los científicos (no los paletos), han reconocido el mantra del colesterol y han quitado las harinas de la base de la alimentación, ya sólo los que tienen el cerebro carcomido por el trigo y les falta el riego sanguineo por la falta de grasa animal, pueden decir sandeces como las vuestras.


----------



## Cormac (17 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sugus, tu mismo pusiste un estudio hace un tiempo donde se veía claramente que no había aumentado el consumo de carne.
> Y yo, posteriormente, adjunté uno, en el que se veía que desde los años 80 que es donde empezó la epidemia de obesidad/diabetes, lo que había aumentando eran los granos y refinados. La carne roja había bajado algo, la blanca subido un poco, y los refinados se habían disparado. Así que si no quieres ver el verdadero culpable allá tú.
> 
> Cuando veas a un obeso preguntale cuantas veces al día come carne roja y cuantas veces farinaceos y azucarados.
> ...



Y dale. Que aquí nadie habla de comer kellogs, muffins y mermelada light. Que no te enteras.... o si :bla:


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los chinos beben muchísima menos coca cola, y esto ha sido así desde hace décadas.
> 
> Cuando el estudio china bebían prácticamente nada, por lo que la correlación entre incremento de enfermedades de afluencia y dieta era con el incremento del consumo de productos de origen animal.



O con cualquier otra variable de confusión que los autores no consideraron o no quisieron considerar. 



> Ya puse estadísticas de consumo de bebidas azucaradas en China en algún hilo.



No se trata sólo de bebidas azucaradas. Se trata de comida procesada, que con rarísimas excepciones va "enriquecida" con azúcar (en sentido estricto, es decir, sacarosa= glucosa+fructosa) o, de un tiempo a esta parte, el maléfico HFCS (que es un 55% fructosa).

Y se trata de que el consumo de fructosa en China no ha hecho más que aumentar desde los 90, y han pasado *de estar casi a la cola a estar a la cabeza* en diabetes tipo 2.

Ya sé que usted no necesita hipótesis alternativas, porque su verdad revelada le impide físicamente considerar que pueda haber OTROS MOTIVOS que causan los efectos observados que no sean los productos de origen animal (como por ejemplo, que los citados productos son en su mayoría PROCESADOS, y por tanto, AZUCARADOS, es decir, que comer más productos animales industrializados puede ser perjudicial, *pero no por lo de animal, sino por lo de industrializado*).

Pero aun así, le vendo esta:

Todas las células del cuerpo pueden metabolizar la glucosa. Cuando nos alimentamos con una dieta alta o muy alta en hidratos de carbono complejos y almidones (arroz, trigo, pasta, patatas, etc), nuestro cuerpo reacciona segregando insulina para retirar la glucosa en exceso del torrente sanguíneo, ya enviándola a los tejidos, ya transformándola en grasa por de novo lipogénesis.

Si esa dieta es además rica en fibra, la digestión de los almidones se ralentiza, de modo que el flujo de glucosa hacia la sangre se reduce, y dado que el consumo metabólico normal produce un gasto de glucosa, la cantidad de glucosa que debe ser retirada de la sangre es menor (es la diferencia entre el flujo de entrada desde el aparato digestivo y el flujo de salida hacia las células para reponer la glucosa consumida) y la cantidad de insulina segregada también es menor.

Además, la cantidad de grasa producida por de novo lipogénesis a partir de la glucosa está estrictamente regulada por el sistema endocrino, de modo que no se produce en general más grasa de la que se puede exportar hacia los adipocitos o almacenar en los tejidos. Una dieta fuertemente hipercalórica causará en este caso una acumulación de grasa subcutánea generalizada y repartida, pero que no perjudica significativamente la salud. En resumen: *un luchador de Sumo*

Hasta aquí, las dietas tradicionales altas o muy altas en hidratos de carbono.

Entra en escena la fructosa. La mayoría de las células de nuestro cuerpo no pueden metabolizar la fructosa. De hecho, la fructosa se metaboliza exclusivamente en el hígado (como el alcohol, pero peor: al menos, el 20% del alcohol se metaboliza fuera del hígado). Eso quiere decir que, mientras que los carbohidratos complejos (que acaban siendo glucosa) y la misma glucosa se reparten por todo el cuerpo, la fructosa va derechita hacia el hígado a hacer de las suyas.

El hígado representa entorno a un 2-3% de los tejidos. Así que, a efectos prácticos, la fructosa causa sobre el hígado un efecto *33 veces mayor*
que la glucosa.

Pero es que pasa otra cosa: mientras que la DNL de la glucosa está fuertemente regulada, la DNL de la fructosa *no lo está*: una vez a tope las reservas de glucógeno, *todo el exceso de fructosa se convierte en grasa*, y si se supera el umbral de lo que el hígado es capaz de movilizar, la grasa empieza a acumularse en el hígado...

...y presto! hígado graso no alcohólico.

Es, en el fondo, el mismo proceso que causa el hígado graso alcohólico, ya que con el alcohol metabolizado en el hígado pasa exactamente lo mismo. La diferencia es que, mientras que el alcohol te intoxica (te tajas, vaya) y no es fácil llegar a un nivel de consumo diario que cause hígado graso, prácticamente no hay límite a la fructosa que podemos ingerir (y de hecho, ingerimos) diariamente: por ejemplo, en USA, se consumen de media 126 gramos diarios de azúcar y otros 60 de HFCS. 

Eso son casi 100 gramos de fructosa al día, sólo en azúcar y HFCS. Según las estadísticas, esa fuente representa 2/3 del consumo total, o sea que hablamos de alrededor de 150 gramos al día

Es decir, que DIARIAMENTE el americano medio fabrica en su hígado unos 65 gramos de grasa a partir de fructosa. Como quiera que no es capaz de movilizarla toda, la grasa se va acumulando lentamente en el hígado, causando *un severo aumento de la resistencia a la insulina*.

¿Y qué pasa cuando nos hacemos resistentes a la insulina? Pues que *el páncreas responde segregando más insulina*.

Y más insulina es más DNL en todo el cuerpo, que se traduce en *más grasa, tanto subcutánea como visceral*.

Volvernos resistentes a la insulina ya causa problemas cuando nuestra alimentación se compone de un 40-50% de carbohidratos.

¿Con una alimentación basada al 80% en carbos? Los chinos no tenían ninguna posibilidad. Ha sido empezar a consumir *fructosa* en grandes cantidades, y la diabetes tipo 2 se ha vuelto *pandemia*.

NOTA: lo de la fructosa, el hígado graso y la resistencia a la insulina no me lo he sacado del culo. En este estudio de 2009 dos grupos de sujetos sanos sustituyeron el 25% de su ingesta calórica por glucosa en un caso, y por fructosa en el otro.

Pese a que ambos grupos experimentaron similar aumento de peso, *el grupo de la fructosa vio dispararse su grasa visceral*. Mientras que el grupo de la glucosa vio aumentada la concentración de triglicéridos en sangre en ayunas un 10% (grasa viajando de los tejidos hacia los adipocitos), el de la fructosa mantuvo la concentración plasmática de triglicéridos... pero a cambio de mandar a la luna los niveles de DNL hepática y aumentar el area bajo la curva de concentración de triglicéridos en sangre (=menos concentración en ayunas, pero más concentración media a lo largo del día)

Y la guinda del pastel: el grupo de la glucosa no sufrió cambios en sus niveles de insulina y su sensibilidad a la misma...

*...el grupo de la fructosa se habían convertido en prediabéticos en solo 8 semanas*

Y eso, consumiendo el 25% de sus calorías de la fructosa, lo cual para una dieta de 3000 calorías son *menos de 200 gramos de fructosa al día*

O sea, aumentando el consumo *medio* de fructosa en USA un mero 33%, *se vuelve uno prediabético en 8 semanas* ¿Empezamos a entender por qué uno de cada cinco usanos es diabético o prediabético?

---------- Post added 17-feb-2017 at 10:38 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Y dale. Que aquí nadie habla de comer kellogs, muffins y mermelada light. Que no te enteras.... o si :bla:



No, aquí hablamos de variables de confusión.

Keys recomendaba (y presuntamente consumía) poca grasa saturada, porque metió en el mismo saco la grasa saturada natural y las grasas trans.

Por eso tuvo que dejar fuera de su estudio a los noruegos e inventarse la "excepción francesa" para explicar por qué en estos países se consumía grasa saturada a porrillo y no por ello tenían niveles de cardiopatía como los de los usanos.

Pero resulta que los estudios estadísticos de alimentación modernos, segregando grasas saturadas naturales y grasas hidrogenadas, lo que muestran es que *las segundas* se correlacionan con eventos cardiacos, *y las primeras no*.

Casualmente, al repudiar las grasas saturadas, dejaba de lado la totalidad de la comida (en sentido amplio) industrializada (porque usan la grasa más barata posible, que son los aceites vegetales hidrogenados).

Y al dejar de lado la comida industrializada, también escapaba al azúcar oculto en la práctica totalidad de los productos alimentarios industriales, desde el helado hasta las salchichas.

Si añadimos a esto su interés por el metabolismo del ayuno, no es descabellado pensar que la longevidad de Keys se debiera, no a la hipótesis cada vez más desacreditada de las grasas, sino a *efectos serendípitos de sus hábitos alimentarios anti-grasa* y a otros factores no relacionados estrictamente con el consumo de grasas.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Feb 2017)

El último post de Smiling Jack es lo que está contando el blog traducido de Jason Fung, en sus últimos posts.

PD: Smiling acaba de hacer referencia al efecto que producte al organismo una dieta hipercalórica alta en glucosa (luchador de sumo). Hace tiempo en algun post perdido de este hilo, se hizo referencia a los tipos de obesidad saliendo a colación el típico hombre delgadito de brazos y piernas, pero con barriga. Aguien se acuerda? A qué se debía exactamente este tipo de obesidad?


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> El último post de Smiling Jack es lo que está contando el blog traducido de Jason Fung, en sus últimos posts.
> 
> PD: Smiling acaba de hacer referencia al efecto que producte al organismo una dieta hipercalórica alta en glucosa (luchador de sumo). Hace tiempo en algun post perdido de este hilo, se hizo referencia a los tipos de obesidad saliendo a colación el típico hombre delgadito de brazos y piernas, pero con barriga. Aguien se acuerda? A qué se debía exactamente este tipo de obesidad?



Yo diría que a lo contrario: dieta normo o hipocalórica, pero alta en fructosa: toda la grasa que se fabrica se queda en el hígado a vivir.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo diría que a lo contrario: dieta normo o hipocalórica, pero alta en fructosa: toda la grasa que se fabrica se queda en el hígado a vivir.



Lo comento porque los tíos de mi pareja se han pasado al veganismo por imperativo legal de su hijo.

Han bajado de peso a nivel general, pero se les ha quedado un cuerpo escombro: menos pierna y brazo pero con barriga, cosa que da mal efecto sobretodo en la mujer. Pero claro, ella se ve con menos culo y menos pierna y que la báscula dice que pesa menos, pues p'alante.

Comen poco y obviamente sin animales ni derivados. 
Mucha fruta y verdura, pero también mucho pan y mucho producto envasado tipo ketchup, salsas procesadas.
Eso sí, poco aceite de oiva y nada de frutos secos pq son muy calóricos


----------



## juanforapor (17 Feb 2017)

Hola, antes estos comentarios sobre la fructosa y, perdón por la ignorancia, ¿se debería restringir el consumo de frutas? Suelo comerme 5 piezas de fruta al día (3 kiwis, una naranja y una manzana), y ahora veo que igual me estoy pasando y estoy dando trabajo extra al hígado. Gracias.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Feb 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, antes estos comentarios sobre la fructosa y, perdón por la ignorancia, ¿se debería restringir el consumo de frutas? Suelo comerme 5 piezas de fruta al día (3 kiwis, una naranja y una manzana), y ahora veo que igual me estoy pasando y estoy dando trabajo extra al hígado. Gracias.



Las frutas en general tampoco tienen cantidades ingentes de fructosa, y además viene acompañada de fibra, que ralentiza la velocidad de absorción.

Lo gordo de la fructosa no viene de la fruta, sino del azúcar y de los zumos (=quitarle a la fruta lo que a) ralentiza su digestión y b) impide que comas de más). O ya, para nota, de los que han sustituido el azúcar por fructosa porque "no afecta a la glucosa en sangre" (p'habernos matao)

Como quien dice, si lo peor que haces en tu dieta es comer fruta, pues ni tan mal.

EDIT: eso sí, si lo que pretendes es perder peso y/o recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida, te irá mejor sin fruta (temporalmente) que con ella.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2017 at 12:16 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Lo comento porque los tíos de mi pareja se han pasado al veganismo por imperativo legal de su hijo.
> 
> Han bajado de peso a nivel general, pero se les ha quedado un cuerpo escombro: menos pierna y brazo pero con barriga, cosa que da mal efecto sobretodo en la mujer. Pero claro, ella se ve con menos culo y menos pierna y que la báscula dice que pesa menos, pues p'alante.
> 
> ...



Pues ahí lo tienes, el ketchup es un 22% en peso HFCS, las salsas envasadas todas toditas van con su azúcar, y tal y tal pascual. Hígado graso, here we go

ITEM MÁS: _grammar nazi says_ *un sobretodo es un abrigo*


----------



## Dreke (17 Feb 2017)

A la vista de estos efectos de la fructosa, ¿sería más perjudicial el consumo de miel que el de azúcar?


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sugus, tu mismo pusiste un estudio hace un tiempo donde se veía claramente que no había aumentado el consumo de carne.
> Y yo, posteriormente, adjunté uno, en el que se veía que desde los años 80 que es donde empezó la epidemia de obesidad/diabetes, lo que había aumentando eran los granos y refinados. La carne roja había bajado algo, la blanca subido un poco, y los refinados se habían disparado. Así que si no quieres ver el verdadero culpable allá tú.



Consumption of meat and dairy products in China: a review. - PubMed - NCBI



> The average intake of meat, especially pork, has continued to increase in China. Pork intake increased from 37·1 g/d in 1992 to 64·3 g/d in 2012. There was a much higher margin in rural regions; pork intake of rural residents increased from 25·0 g/d in 1992 to 59·9 g/d in 2012, which resulted in a narrowed gap between urban and rural areas. Although the average intake of dairy products increased from 14·9 g/d in 1992 to 24·7 g/d in 2012, the overall level was still lower. There was a significant difference of dairy consumption between urban and rural residents. The gap of per capita consumption of milk between urban and rural households was 3·5 kg/year in 1990, reached the maximum of 16·9 kg/year in 2003, then decreased to 8·7 kg/year in 2012. In conclusion, the finding of this review sheds light on some problems with food consumption patterns in China. Effective strategies need to be adopted in order to change the consumption patterns. The consumption of milk and replacing pork with poultry or fish or other health foods should be encouraged.




el consumo de productos de origen animal se ha más que duplicado respecto de 1990, y se ha septuplicado respecto al consumo en las zonas rurales en 1980, y sigue habiendo una gran diferencia de consumo en las ciudades respecto de las zonas rurales, es decir, que la cantidad de carne que comen los urbanitas es mayor a esa cantidad, en promedio. Justo como cuando el estudio China. Entonces se detectaron correlaciones lineales entre las enfermedades de afluencia y el consumo de carne independientemente de otros factores (el de las bebidas prácticamente ni existía), y ahora todo pinta en esa dirección también.

En China y en Japón, aún así, se consumen muchos más hidratos que en Europa, cuya comida base siempre es un gran trozo de carne, pescado, huevo o queso, todos los días y en casi todas las comidas.

[Trend of sugar-sweetened beverage consumption and intake of added sugar in China nine provinces among adults]. - PubMed - NCBI



> The daily average intake of added sugar from SSB was 13.4 g. Men were significantly higher than women, urban was higher than rural areas. Added sugar from soft drinks was higher than that from fruit juice.



13.4 g=53.6 calorías, uy que viene el lobo.

El consumo de bebidas azucaradas en China sigue estando muy por debajo del de otros países como USA.

Existen dos tipos de diabetes, la 1 y la 2. La primera es un trastorno autoinmune, así que la causa fundamenta de la epidemia está bien clara, las vacunas.

La segunda es de origen mixto (las vacunas joden todo el metabolismo), pero fundamentalmente dietético, los pueblos con dietas tradicionales carnívoras tenían más incidencia de diabetes que los pueblos con dietas opuestas.

Así que tenemos un país, EEUU, con un alto consumo de carne (más que en China incluso hoy en día) y de bebidas azucaradas, y un 10% de diabéticos, y otro país con alto consumo de carne (más que antes pero menos que en EEUU), y un consumo bajo de bebidas azucaradas, con un 10% aprox. de diabéticos. En 1980 había menos del 5% de diabéticos en China (según estas estadísticas WPRO | Rate of diabetes in China )


Dejad de decir mentiras y que cada quien saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Consumption of meat and dairy products in China: a review. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver gañan, que estas hablando de 65 gramos de carne al dia, osea unas 150 calorias. Y muy convenientemente si haces las conversion '13.4 g=53.6 calorías, uy que viene el lobo.'

El lobo no se pero un poco bobo si. 150 calorias de carne + 50 calorias de azucar = 200 calorias.

Ninguno de esos estudios que cuelgas dan ningun dato relevante. Ve buscando el 90% de las calorias que faltan a ver que comen los chinos para que se les este disparando la obesidad y la diabetes, porque ni ese azucar ni esa cantidad de carne explican nada.

Lo mismo son productos procesados, cargaditos de azucar oculta y otras mil mierdas.

Luego nos llamas anumericos...Sugus te has lucido.

Pd. Ya de paso mete en la ecuacion tambien los farinaceos de trigo (refinado) que tampoco eran mayoritarios en la dieta tradicional china. Ah que eso no interesa...ya.


----------



## Dabicito (18 Feb 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, antes estos comentarios sobre la fructosa y, perdón por la ignorancia, ¿se debería restringir el consumo de frutas? Suelo comerme 5 piezas de fruta al día (3 kiwis, una naranja y una manzana), y ahora veo que igual me estoy pasando y estoy dando trabajo extra al hígado. Gracias.




Yo como 5 piezas y no creo que sea para tanto, lo acompaño de vida activa y deporte.

No creo que haya que generalizar conclusiones y buscar verdades universales, la comida es comida, no veneno (salvo dónuts y chuminadas)


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Feb 2017)

Vosotros sabéis lo que es un promedio? el promedio indica que, efectivamente, ha habido un incremento del consumo de productos animales en china.

Pero no quiere decir, palurdos, que TODOS Y CADA UNO DE LOS CHINOS COME ESA CANTIDAD DE CARNE.

Los que están obesos, diabéticos o mueren de infartos pues comen mucho más. He dicho que en el medio rural se come mucha menos carne, por lo que ya solo el promedio de las ciudades es bastante mayor que esos 65 g.

El resto de las calorías son de lo que llevan consumiendo miles de años cuando la epidemia de obesidad era mucho mayor, no te jode.


----------



## brux (18 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung, me gustaría ser vegetariano, pero cuando lo intento me crujo de hambre y acabo comiendo carne compulsivamente.

¿Cuál es el truco para no morirse de hambre?


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Feb 2017)

brux dijo:


> Sunwukung, me gustaría ser vegetariano, pero cuando lo intento me crujo de hambre y acabo comiendo carne compulsivamente.
> 
> ¿Cuál es el truco para no morirse de hambre?



Ir a un hipnologo y que te haga creer que eres una cabra o una vaca.


----------



## InKilinaTor (18 Feb 2017)

brux dijo:


> Sunwukung, me gustaría ser vegetariano, pero cuando lo intento me crujo de hambre y acabo comiendo carne compulsivamente.
> 
> ¿Cuál es el truco para no morirse de hambre?



Legunbres tio, hay que volver a la comida de siempreverdes


----------



## brux (18 Feb 2017)

Vale, pero hay millones de vegetarianos y no se mueren de hambre.

Algo tendrá que haber que yo no sé.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Vosotros sabéis lo que es un promedio? el promedio indica que, efectivamente, ha habido un incremento del consumo de productos animales en china.
> 
> Pero no quiere decir, palurdos, que TODOS Y CADA UNO DE LOS CHINOS COME ESA CANTIDAD DE CARNE.
> 
> ...



Vale, te compro que en la ciudad es el doble 300 calorias de carne, donde estan unas 1500-1700 calorias que faltan. Que comen para completar una ingesta media de unas 2000 calorias?

Si me dices que esas 300 calorias son las culpables de la actual epidemia de obesidad, vas a oir mis risas desde tu pueblo.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2017 at 15:51 ----------




brux dijo:


> Vale, pero hay millones de vegetarianos y no se mueren de hambre.
> 
> Algo tendrá que haber que yo no sé.



Hay testimonios de veganos que cuentan que tienen que estar todo el dia comiendo y con una acuciante sensacion de hambre. No es nada nuevo.


Siguiendo con los gramos de carne de Sugus: 

Este articulo de prensa te puede dar una pista de cual es el problema alimentario que amenaza a China:

Todos los chinos comen patatas | HZPC Inzpire

La patata no es un alimento tradicional chino y se esta consumiendo a toneladas.

Seria interesante ver algun informe con el incremento de consumo de patatas en china que hace unos años era casi inexistente. No he encontrado ningun informe por años, pero si su consumo partia de cero el aumento es enorme. Si alguien encuentra esas cifras agradeceria que las ponga.

Como es probable en los ultimos 10 años se habra multiplicado por varios factores.

Ahora puesto en modo Sugus diria que la patata es la culpable bla bla, pero no voy a ser tan retra como el.

La patata por si sola no explica la obesidad pero ya lo dice en el articulo que se importan toneladas para los restaurantes de comida rapida. La patata es un termometro de cuanta mierda se meten ahora (y no se metian tradicionalmente) ya que ese tipo de restaurantes estan proliferando como setas.

Lo que ha cambiado es el paradigma de alimentacion tradicional basado en arroz, verduras y un poco de carne sin procesar, por la modernidad de patatas fritas, refrescos, panecillos con harinas de todo tipo y mas carne de peor calidad (altamente procesada).

Osea que no es la mierda de las multinacionales lo que los engorda, sino los 65 gr de carne... Sugus pegate un tiro en el pie.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Feb 2017)

Aceite de palma, el 'asesino invisible' en su cocina - RT


----------



## brux (18 Feb 2017)

A mí me da mucho palo el sufrimiento tan brutal que tienen los animales que nos comemos. No ya solo matarlos, sino la tortura de vida que tienen y lo que les hacemos a las vacas por dar leche o las gallinas para poner huevos.

Si yo pudiera ser vegetariano y no pasar hambre, lo sería solo por esta razón. 

[youtube]UcN7SGGoCNI[/youtube]


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Feb 2017)

brux dijo:


> A mí me da mucho palo el sufrimiento tan brutal que tienen los animales que nos comemos. No ya solo matarlos, sino la tortura de vida que tienen y lo que les hacemos a las vacas por dar leche o las gallinas para poner huevos.
> 
> Si yo pudiera ser vegetariano y no pasar hambre, lo sería solo por esta razón.
> 
> [youtube]UcN7SGGoCNI[/youtube]



Hay opciones, que además son más saludables, compre huevos de gallinas camperas, yo los compro código "0", es decir gallinas en libertad y con alimentos ecológicos. También para la carne hay opciones, si bien es cierto que las vacas de pastura son difíciles de econtrar y muy caras, tenemos cerdos criados en sus dos últimos años con bellotas y que han crecido al aire libre y con x metros cuadrados de terrenos para cada uno. Los corderos son unos animales difíciles de estabular, han de sacarlos a pastar sí o sí, siempre es una buena opción incluso sin ser ecológicos, yo siempre que puedo lo compro a una explotación que conozco que los sacan dos veces al día, y cuando no puedo compro con denominación de origen la mancha, donde aún hay trashumancia tradicional. Y así un largo etc, eso sí hay que molestarse un poco...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Feb 2017)

brux dijo:


> A mí me da mucho palo el sufrimiento tan brutal que tienen los animales que nos comemos. No ya solo matarlos, sino la tortura de vida que tienen y lo que les hacemos a las vacas por dar leche o las gallinas para poner huevos.
> 
> Si yo pudiera ser vegetariano y no pasar hambre, lo sería solo por esta razón.
> 
> [youtube]UcN7SGGoCNI[/youtube]



Te pasa como a mí. Pero puedes comprar huevos de gallinas camperas, pollo de corral, cerdo ibérico que vive en libertad, ternera de granjas donde viven libres.... Lácteos yo apenas tomo, sólo yogures y ya me gustaría tomar otros que no fueran de leche la verdad.


----------



## brux (19 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Te pasa como a mí. Pero puedes comprar huevos de gallinas camperas, pollo de corral, cerdo ibérico que vive en libertad, ternera de granjas donde viven libres.... Lácteos yo apenas tomo, sólo yogures y ya me gustaría tomar otros que no fueran de leche la verdad.




Mmm... deberíamos casarnos. Estoy dispuesto a negociar si renuncias al Atleti. 

Yo he hecho yogur de leche de almendras, de avena y de horchata. Cualquier leche vegetal se puede hacer yogur. La leche de avena es la mejor de todas y sale tirada de precio, una risión.

Homemade Almond Milk Yogurt - YouTube
Oatmeal Yogurt - a Variation on LifeRegenerator Coconut Almond Yogurt (Raw Food Healthy Recipes) - YouTube
Google


----------



## bizarre (19 Feb 2017)

brux dijo:


> Mmm... deberíamos casarnos. Estoy dispuesto a negociar si renuncias al Atleti.
> 
> Yo he hecho yogur de leche de almendras, de avena y de horchata. Cualquier leche vegetal se puede hacer yogur. La leche de avena es la mejor de todas y sale tirada de precio, una risión.
> 
> ...



Como me cuesta entender a detalle, te pregunto, la receta es usar un starter de yogur o comprar alguno hecho con fermentos lácticos, mezclarlo con la leche que queramos y dejar reposar 24 h, supongo que necesitará algo de calor sin pasar de los 40°

Se podrían usar probióticos en pastillas? tengo algunas de esas que dan baratas en iherb


----------



## brux (19 Feb 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Como me cuesta entender a detalle, te pregunto, la receta es usar un starter de yogur o comprar alguno hecho con fermentos lácticos, mezclarlo con la leche que queramos y dejar reposar 24 h, supongo que necesitará algo de calor sin pasar de los 40°
> 
> Se podrían usar probióticos en pastillas? tengo algunas de esas que dan baratas en iherb



Pero en los vídeos lo ves. Puedes hacerlo de todas esas formas o incluso con kefir. Yo antes hacía litros de yogur simplemente mezclando un yogur en un litro de leche y dejándolo encima del radiador un día. 

Google

Aquí yogur de coco con starter >> Coconut yogurt is EASY to make. - YouTube


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Feb 2017)

brux dijo:


> Mmm... deberíamos casarnos. Estoy dispuesto a negociar si renuncias al Atleti.
> 
> Yo he hecho yogur de leche de almendras, de avena y de horchata. Cualquier leche vegetal se puede hacer yogur. La leche de avena es la mejor de todas y sale tirada de precio, una risión.
> 
> ...



Vale :o ¿del barsa te sirve?? :: :XX:
Yo el otro día hice leche de avena y sabía fatal :: 
La que está buena buena es la leche de coco con arroz :baba: a ver si aprendo a hacer leche de avena en casa y que sea comestible ::

---------- Post added 19-feb-2017 at 15:01 ----------




brux dijo:


> Pero en los vídeos lo ves. Puedes hacerlo de todas esas formas o incluso con kefir. Yo antes hacía litros de yogur simplemente mezclando un yogur en un litro de leche y dejándolo encima del radiador un día.
> 
> Google
> 
> Aquí yogur de coco con starter >> Coconut yogurt is EASY to make. - YouTube



Así lo hemos hecho en mi casa siempre :baba:


----------



## osona (19 Feb 2017)

Elena, vamos a ver como me hago yo las leches vegetales caseras.
Compras copos de avena y da igual finos que gruesos, en una tienda de productos ecológicos, (ej. Lagasca,54), almendras y avellanas tostadas.
Para 2 litros.
150grs, copos avena, 8-10 almendras y otras tantas de avellanas, las pones en remojo que cubra de sobras unas 4-6 horas, deshechas el agua con el colador y lo lavas.
A continuación, lo tiras a la batidora de vaso, y en su defecto el "minipimer", con 1 litro de agua o menos, y lo conviertes en papilla y lo cuelas en un recipiente hondo removiendo el colador con una cuchara , y la pasta que va quedando o la tiras o la aprovechas como yo, ya que tiene muchos nutrientes.
Coges 2 botellas de un litro y con un embudo las vas llenando y terminas por añadir más agua a partes iguales para obtener la concentración necesaria en cada botella.
El colador, que sea de malla metalica, ya que si es de trapo de algodón, como si hicieras café, te va a llegar la jubilación y no habras sacado ni medio litro.
Mi toque personal y opcional:
Cojo medio vaso del líquido y lo caliento en el micoondas y le pongo una cucharada de miel, un poco de canela y a veces cacao puro, bien disuelto y lo añado a las botellas.
Calidad y sabor inigualable.
Precio barato y no cargas peso ni generas resíduo de Tetra-brik.
Verás el poso que deja en el fondo de la botella y que cada vez hay que agitarlo.
Para alguna aclaración, aquí estoy o acaso por privado.


----------



## sada (19 Feb 2017)

Mañana a ver si compro el germen d trigo Elena. Creo que en Eroski lo venden


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Feb 2017)

osona dijo:


> Elena, vamos a ver como me hago yo las leches vegetales caseras.
> Compras copos de avena y da igual finos que gruesos, en una tienda de productos ecológicos, (ej. Lagasca,54), almendras y avellanas tostadas.
> Para 2 litros.
> 150grs, copos avena, 8-10 almendras y otras tantas de avellanas, las pones en remojo que cubra de sobras unas 4-6 horas, deshechas el agua con el colador y lo lavas.
> ...



Mil gracias, está semana me pongo con ello.


----------



## qbit (19 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> a las 11 y pico algo (pincho de tortilla), *como un plato* y a veces tomo fruta



Yo no comería un plato, porque la cerámica es muy dura y no creo que el estómago lo pueda digerir, pero allá cada cual. ::



Spoiler



Perdón por la gilipollez, pero es que me lo ha puesto a huevo.  Hale, seguid con el hilo.


----------



## JimTonic (19 Feb 2017)

la verdad es que vine pasado de peso estas navidades muchiiisimo, el final de año fue muy duro, 80 horas semanales trabajando, mucho alcohol, ,mucho stress... venia muy pasado de peso


ahora ya llevo dos semanas haciendolo bien, me levanto y tomo huevos rotos o cereales con leche


3 cafes solos sin azucar a lo largo de la mañana 

luego al gimnasio 7-8 km todos los dias, y luego una ensalada

a media tarde un bocata de atun

y por la noche algo de proteina


y la verdad es que se nota qu eme estoy desinchando y estoy ganando fuerza


hoy volvere a las andadas porque tengo comida en mi casa, he hecho p ollo asado, pero lo peor es el vino

cuanto mas harinas y azucares quito la verdad es que me jor me siento


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Feb 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Yo no comería un plato, porque la cerámica es muy dura y no creo que el estómago lo pueda digerir, pero allá cada cual. ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya decía yo que luego tenía el estómago pesado :: cómo no caí antes :XX:


----------



## InKilinaTor (19 Feb 2017)

JimTonic dijo:


> la verdad es que vine pasado de peso estas navidades muchiiisimo, el final de año fue muy duro, 80 horas semanales trabajando, mucho alcohol, ,mucho stress... venia muy pasado de peso
> 
> 
> ahora ya llevo dos semanas haciendolo bien, me levanto y tomo huevos rotos o cereales con leche
> ...



Hasta una persona con ese nick, haciendo eso se pone en forma, ¿edad? Si no es indoscreccion.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Feb 2017)

En Canal Sur echan un programa que se llama "La bascula".

En el, perosnas con sobrepeso grave van para allá para curarse. Allí hay un equipo de nutricionistas, médicos, entrenadores físicos....

Total. Que lo mismo de siempre. Pan y cereales en todas las comidas. No comer carnes ni pescados grasos. Mucho zumito. Ensalaitas ligeras...

De una semana a otra hay gente que gana peso y otra que pierde muy poca.

Y tiran mucho de los tópicos: Que si esto es diurético, que si esto es nosecuantos....


----------



## osona (19 Feb 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> En Canal Sur echan un programa que se llama "La bascula".
> 
> En el, perosnas con sobrepeso grave van para allá para curarse. Allí hay un equipo de nutricionistas, médicos, entrenadores físicos....
> 
> ...



No carnes: O sea el pavo, pollo y conejo, son malos de cojones.
No pescados grasos: O sea el salmón, caballa, atún, bonito, sardinas, con sus estupendos omegas, también lo mismo.
Zumitos: Habria que precisar si se refieren en Tetra-brik, o fruta recien exprimida.
Que suerte que no "pillo" este canal tan "científico y didáctico".


----------



## JimTonic (20 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Hasta una persona con ese nick, haciendo eso se pone en forma, ¿edad? Si no es indoscreccion.



40 pero estoy en lo mejor de la vida. Hoy 20km muy duros con la bici, las cuestas eran grandes


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Feb 2017)

JimTonic dijo:


> 40 pero estoy en lo mejor de la vida. Hoy 20km muy duros con la bici, las cuestas eran grandes



Con 40 se esta a tope, yo tengo 46 y lo que no tengo es tiempo, por que pese a que nunca fuy dw corrwr salvo una epoca en la que hacia 16km al dia para or al trabajo, fuerza me sobra, como decia mi padre no pongas un galgo a guardar ni un mastin a correr, cada cual a lo suyo.

Envidia me das .


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Consumption of meat and dairy products in China: a review. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> el consumo de productos de origen animal se ha más que duplicado respecto de 1990, y se ha septuplicado respecto al consumo en las zonas rurales en 1980, y sigue habiendo una gran diferencia de consumo en las ciudades respecto de las zonas rurales, es decir, que la cantidad de carne que comen los urbanitas es mayor a esa cantidad, en promedio. Justo como cuando el estudio China. Entonces se detectaron correlaciones lineales entre las enfermedades de afluencia y el consumo de carne independientemente de otros factores (el de las bebidas prácticamente ni existía), y ahora todo pinta en esa dirección también.
> 
> ...



Lo suyo es de traca. Cherry-picking en estado puro y sin adulterar.

O sea que, a ver si lo pillo, resulta que 13,4 gramos al día de AZÚCAR *proviniente de bebidas azucaradas* (que, por ejemplo, en USA, no alcanza el 30% del consumo total de azúcar pese a que trasiegan soda como si desearan ser diabéticos) es "uy, que viene el lobo".

Pero un aumento de *60 gramos al día* en el consumo de carne (porque según este artículo el consumo medio diario de carne en la China rural son 69 gramos, y usted asegura que se ha septuplicado), que se traducirá en poco más de 100 calorías (con eso de que los animalicos, en general, tienen la costumbre de estar compuestos principalmente de agua), es el causante de la epidemia de diabetes china.



> El consumo de bebidas azucaradas en China sigue estando muy por debajo del de otros países como USA.



El azúcar no está sólo en las bebidas azucaradas, _my friend_.
Como decía, unos empedernidos tragasodas como son los usanos cuasiesféricos apenas reciben el 30% de su dosis diaria de azúcar de los refrescos azucarados.

Las estadísticas oficiales de consumo de azúcar en China cifran en casi 18 millones de toneladas el consumo de 2016. Así, a pelotazo, eso son de media 36 gramos por persona y día, que le estarán llegando al personal a través de bebidas azucaradas, sí, pero también por otras vías (principalmente, como aditivo en comida industrializada).

Y como expliqué en mi anterior mensaje, el tema es que el muy alto consumo de hidratos de carbono en la dieta implica que *el margen que tenían los hígados chinos para admitir más trabajo era muy estrecho*.

Si a una dieta que ya era un 80% hidratos de carbono (y por tanto mantenía niveles acordes de insulina) le introduces ese extra de azúcar, con su fructosa que va directa al hígado y a empeorar la sensibilidad a la insulina, el deterioro del sistema será fulminante, porque la práctica totalidad del sistema descansa sobre esa sensibilidad a la insulina.



> Existen dos tipos de diabetes, la 1 y la 2. La primera es un trastorno autoinmune, así que la causa fundamenta de la epidemia está bien clara, las vacunas.
> 
> La segunda es de origen mixto (las vacunas joden todo el metabolismo), pero fundamentalmente dietético, los pueblos con dietas tradicionales carnívoras tenían más incidencia de diabetes que los pueblos con dietas opuestas.



¿Puede respaldar esa opinión con algo?



> Así que tenemos un país, EEUU, con un alto consumo de carne (más que en China incluso hoy en día) y de bebidas azucaradas, y un 10% de diabéticos, y otro país con alto consumo de carne (más que antes pero menos que en EEUU), y un consumo bajo de bebidas azucaradas, con un 10% aprox. de diabéticos. En 1980 había menos del 5% de diabéticos en China (según estas estadísticas WPRO | Rate of diabetes in China )
> 
> 
> *Dejad de decir mentiras y que cada quien saque sus conclusiones*.



...dijo el que asegura que en China, donde se consumen entorno a 100 gramos de carne por persona y día, hay un consumo alto de carne.

China no está ni entre los 60 países que más carne consumen en el mundo, figura.

No como, por ejemplo, Israel, que ocupa el puesto 4 de la lista, con casi 240 gramos al día...

...y donde *la prevalencia de la diabetes ronda el 4%*...

O como Australia, el primer consumidor mundial de carne, con una prevalencia del 6%

O como Austria, otro del top-ten de carnívoros, el 6,5%

Sí, está claro que el problema va a ser la carne.


----------



## rush81 (20 Feb 2017)

“El pan blanco es uno de los principales problemas que tenemos en España”
Miguel Ángel Martínez-González, el sabio de la dieta mediterránea | Documentos | EL PAÍS Semanal


----------



## sada (20 Feb 2017)

el otro día vi un programa en TEN de refilón, era de gente en E.U. imagino que necesitaba adelgazar y cada uno elegía un dietista/entrenador con un sistema diferente. Al cabo de unos días se sometían al pesaje y decidían si seguir o cambiar de asesor.
En el poco rato que lo estuve viendo el que había perdido más peso era un chico cuyo asesor le recomendaba comer grasa para perder grasa.
la que menos una chica que no había perdido nada porque su asesora le dejaba comer galleta.
por si queréis saber más el el programa se llama Guerra de dietas
"Cinco entrenadores -con cinco entrenados-. Cinco métodos para perder peso. Esfuerzo, mucho esfuerzo y superación por delante. Llega lo nuevo de TEN: un programa que te permitirá conocer novedosos métodos de adelgazamiento y ver cómo otros los ponen en práctica."


----------



## sada (20 Feb 2017)

No se si habéis visto la que se ha liado hoy con Samanta Villar y herobaby en tw.
herobaby acusa a Samanta por la entrevista que esta dio sobre la maternidad que no es tan bonita como la pintan y samanta le pregunta porque ponen aceite de palma en sus productos para bebés y que no se q chisme de plátano lleva solo el 1% de plátano..
ahí está la gente dándole brasa en tw...ppr si tenéis cuenta en tw y queréis darles unos zascas a los de Hero Baby


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> No se si habéis visto la que se ha liado hoy con Samanta Villar y herobaby en tw.
> herobaby acusa a Samanta por la entrevista que esta dio sobre la maternidad que no es tan bonita como la pintan y samanta le pregunta porque ponen aceite de palma en sus productos para bebés y que no se q chisme de plátano lleva solo el 1% de plátano..
> ahí está la gente dándole brasa en tw...ppr si tenéis cuenta en tw y queréis darles unos zascas a los de Hero Baby



Twitter: La marca de confituras Hero se


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (20 Feb 2017)

LCHF sí, pero solo 5 días al mes... :: ::

Una dieta que imita el ayuno reduce factores de riesgo cardiovasculares


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Feb 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> LCHF sí, pero solo 5 días al mes... :: ::
> 
> Una dieta que imita el ayuno reduce factores de riesgo cardiovasculares



A estos pájaros ya los conocía yo.

Tratan de simular los efectos metabólicos del ayuno, pero sin ayunar...

...con sus barritas y batidos patentados.

Es decir, *te cobran por darte lo que puedes conseguir, simplemente, no comiendo*.

Si eso no es smokeselling y venderle neveras a los esquimales, que venga Dios y lo vea.

Otra forma de verlo es que te cobran por la comodidad social de no tener que explicar que estás ayunando...

...porque por algún motivo, todo el mundo entiende que para adelgazar tomes barritas y polvicos disueltos en agua en vez de comer, pero nadie entiende que no comas. _Go figure_


----------



## piru (20 Feb 2017)

rush81 dijo:


> “El pan blanco es uno de los principales problemas que tenemos en España”
> Miguel Ángel Martínez-González, el sabio de la dieta mediterránea | Documentos | EL PAÍS Semanal



No anda muy acertado, habla de la tradicional dieta mediterránea y se olvida de esto:


















Propone una dieta cuasivegetariana, prefiere las legumbres a la carne, :: mejor no hacerle mucho caso.


----------



## Cormac (20 Feb 2017)

piru dijo:


> No anda muy acertado, habla de la tradicional dieta mediterránea y se olvida de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unos físicos impresionantes. Se me ha puesto morcillona viendo las milfs y grannies de las fotos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Feb 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Unos físicos impresionantes. Se me ha puesto morcillona viendo las milfs y grannies de las fotos.



Vas mejorando dia a dia Cormac...

En esas fotos salvo esa señora de avanzadisima edad no se divisa ningun/a obeso/a.

Y el tema de la obesidad ascendente es un fenomeno relativamente reciente. Ya si quieres busca fotos con gente obesa anterior a los años 80 y no le sera tan facil. Evidentemente fotos en leggins no va a encontrar y con esas vestimentas de la epoca no es posible adivinar los pesos. Los mozos si se puede ver con mas facilidad.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2017 at 21:09 ----------




piru dijo:


> No anda muy acertado, habla de la tradicional dieta mediterránea y se olvida de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En realidad el buen hombre tiene bien detectados los problemas, y solamente le falta superar un sesgo cognitivo.

Problemas demostrados:

- Azucar.
- Alimentos procesados.
- Azucar en cantidades vergonzosas en refrescos.
- Pan blanco a cascoporro.
- Carne roja PROCESADA.
- Estudios amañados por la industria.

Donde esta el sesgo cognitivo? Lo explico:

Hace lo mismo que la OMS repite hasta la saciedad que el problema esta en la carne roja procesada y acaba recomendando mejor pescado, ave y conejo. El dia que se generalicen embutidos de conejo y pollo diran que el conejo y el pollo tambien es malo...true things.

La razon es simple. La carne de cerdo y vaca es la base de mil preparados carnicos que llevan cien mil aditivos. Y todavia llevan grabado a fuego la falacia de que la grasa saturada es nociva. Juntas las dos cosas y se les cortocircuitan neuronas.

Todavia no han llegado a la conclusion de que la carne roja es mala por su uso intensivo en la industria, sus mil aditivos y evidentemente la escasa calidad de las carnes que utilizan para envasar sus mierdas.


----------



## piru (20 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vas mejorando dia a dia Cormac...
> 
> En esas fotos salvo esa señora de avanzadisima edad no se divisa ningun/a obeso/a.
> 
> ...



Olvidarse de la importancia del tocino al hablar de la dieta española le desacredita. Si hasta el doctor Gregorio Marañón decía: “En España el cerdo ha salvado más vidas que la penicilina”


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Feb 2017)

piru dijo:


> Olvidarse de la importancia del tocino al hablar de la dieta española le desacredita. Si hasta el doctor Gregorio Marañón decía: “En España el cerdo ha salvado más vidas que la penicilina”



Por eso lo he llamado sesgo cognitivo. La programacion es tan fuerte que no se libran ni personas 'teoricamente' tan formadas.


----------



## Cormac (20 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vas mejorando dia a dia Cormac...
> 
> En esas fotos salvo esa señora de avanzadisima edad no se divisa ningun/a obeso/a.
> 
> Y el tema de la obesidad ascendente es un fenomeno relativamente reciente. Ya si quieres busca fotos con gente obesa anterior a los años 80 y no le sera tan facil. Evidentemente fotos en leggins no va a encontrar y con esas vestimentas de la epoca no es posible adivinar los pesos. Los mozos si se puede ver con mas facilidad.



No, que va. Me vas a decir que ves cuerpos fitness en esa foto, que no he escogido yo. Acojonante, aun con una foto delante, nos quiere hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino.
Como lo del Doctor que vivió 100 años y su mujer 97 y ahora estabais presumiendo de lo equivocado que estaba :XX:
Quiero ver cuanto vive Zapatitos, metiéndose diariamente 4.000 calorías diarias, quiero verlo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Feb 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No, que va. Me vas a decir que ves cuerpos fitness en esa foto, que no he escogido yo. Acojonante, aun con una foto delante, nos quiere hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino.
> Como lo del Doctor que vivió 100 años y su mujer 97 y ahora estabais presumiendo de lo equivocado que estaba :XX:
> Quiero ver cuanto vive Zapatitos, metiéndose diariamente 4.000 calorías diarias, quiero verlo.



Cormac, no vas a dejar de hacer el ridiculo?

Ancel Keys como dato estadistico no vale una mierda, pero ya metidos en harina ese buen hombre simplemente defendia la dieta mediterranea y los beneficios del ayuno. 

La unica sombra en su carrera es que se vendio al ministerio de agricultura americano para su famoso estudio de los siete paises, que inicialmente eran 22. Cocino los datos para que cuadrasen con lo que le pedian (elimino paises como Francia por que no cuadraba con su estudio) y eso esta hoy en dia mas que claro que fue un tema politico.

Por lo demas defendia el consumo de aceite de oliva, el pan de los años 50 no tiene nada que ver con el de hoy en dia y su mania por las grasas saturadas aunque no tiene fundamento no le impediria llegar a esa edad tan longeva.

Una dieta mediterranea sin procesados es lo que defendemos en este hilo. La mayoria de las grasas que consumimos son de origen vegetal, aunque no tenemos miedo a las grasas saturadas de calidad porque estudios posteriores 'no sesgados' indican que no suponen ningun riesgo.

A parte de ser un vendido (por su famoso estudio) Ancel Keys no abogaba ni por hincharse de azucar y procesados ni estaria de acuerdo en consumir los farinaceos ultrarefinados que nos mete la industria hoy en dia, y mucho menos en los mil aditivos que nos hacen ingerir. Vamos como ejemplo para rebatir 'nada' no lo veo.

El tema de Zapatitos y sus 4000 calorias siempre ha afirmado que no lo defiende en cuanto a un factor de longevidad. Simplemente lo necesita para su actividad fisica y se alimenta lo mejor posible para ese fin.

Lo dicho Cormac yo aun no se que coño es lo que defiendes o que intentas rebatir.


----------



## lewis (21 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cormac, no vas a dejar de hacer el ridiculo?



Hacen el ridículo unos días y luego callan hasta que les mandan seguir posteando p'a la paguita. :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## sada (21 Feb 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¡¡Hola hamijos!!! Cómo estáis.
> 
> Bueno, os cuento. Hace unos 15 días compré germen de trigo... :::: yaya, trigo malo y tal, pero el germen debe ser lo único bueno que tiene y es justo lo que le quitan cuando lo procesan. Pues la verdad es que no me está sentando mal al estómago y es increíble cómo noto el pelo mucho más fuerte aún, más suave y más cantidad, hasta la piel más suave::. Ya con la levadura de cerveza la cosa mejoró mucho, pero ahora lo he notado un montón. Tiene mucha vitamina E.
> ¿Veis algún problema en tomar este suplemento???
> Asiassss :X



por fin lo he comprado ayer, he tomado dos cc con medio vaso de agua.
tomaré eso ca día y lo guardaré en la nevera. a ver que tal me va, mi pelo es frágil y mis uñas idem.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (21 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> por fin lo he comprado ayer, he tomado dos cc con medio vaso de agua.
> tomaré eso ca día y lo guardaré en la nevera. a ver que tal me va, mi pelo es frágil y mis uñas idem.



Te irá bien. Yo empecé con la levadura de cerveza y lo noté mucho, ya con el germen más. Ya nos vas contando.


----------



## Javfra (21 Feb 2017)

*No es la solución*

yo no creo que la cuestión está en equilibrio y que lo más importante es comer sano y hacer ejercicio. Esto del azúcar es una moda, aunque más que moda, yo le llamaría intereses de algunas empresas.

Lo que quiero decir es que tomar algo de azúcar no tiene que hacerte gordo, lo que nos hace gordo es perder el equilibrio en nuestra alimentación y la cantidad de productos que compramos en las grandes superficies que tan vacíos de nutrientes están y muchos de ellos nos destrozan la salud. Aceite de oliva virgen extra, aceitunas, miel, cosmética natural en Madrid - El Cortijuelo de San Benito

Yo creo que debemos volver a nuestras raices y comer sólo comida hecha en casa y casera y abandonar cualquier cosa industrial y prefabricada.


----------



## Cormac (21 Feb 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Hacen el ridículo unos días y luego callan hasta que les mandan seguir posteando p'a la paguita. :XX: :XX: :XX:



Ridículo lo haces tú, paseando tu calva 
Cuida con la creatina.


----------



## lewis (21 Feb 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Ridículo lo haces tú, paseando tu calva
> Cuida con la creatina.



Pero qué calva ¡Payaso!. Ah sí, la que te metes en tú boca. ¡Ruina qué camina!


----------



## InKilinaTor (21 Feb 2017)

Javfra dijo:


> yo no creo que la cuestión está en equilibrio y que lo más importante es comer sano y hacer ejercicio. Esto del azúcar es una moda, aunque más que moda, yo le llamaría intereses de algunas empresas.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que tomar algo de azúcar no tiene que hacerte gordo, lo que nos hace gordo es perder el equilibrio en nuestra alimentación y la cantidad de productos que compramos en las grandes superficies que tan vacíos de nutrientes están y muchos de ellos nos destrozan la salud. Aceite de oliva virgen extra, aceitunas, miel, cosmética natural en Madrid - El Cortijuelo de San Benito
> 
> Yo creo que debemos volver a nuestras raices y comer sólo comida hecha en casa y casera y abandonar cualquier cosa industrial y prefabricada.



AMEN.
La pena es que se este de acuerdo o no con este hilo, cuando se lee da pena , tanto cuesta hablar con educacion?


----------



## fmc (21 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> AMEN.
> La pena es que se este de acuerdo o no con este hilo, cuando se lee da pena , tanto cuesta hablar con educacion?



Muy cierto, se puede ser spammer como el amigo Javfra, pero al menos educado


----------



## Rauxa (21 Feb 2017)

Javfra dijo:


> yo no creo que la cuestión está en equilibrio y que lo más importante es comer sano y hacer ejercicio. Esto del azúcar es una moda, aunque más que moda, yo le llamaría intereses de algunas empresas.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que tomar algo de azúcar no tiene que hacerte gordo, lo que nos hace gordo es perder el equilibrio en nuestra alimentación y la cantidad de productos que compramos en las grandes superficies que tan vacíos de nutrientes están y muchos de ellos nos destrozan la salud. Aceite de oliva virgen extra, aceitunas, miel, cosmética natural en Madrid - El Cortijuelo de San Benito
> 
> Yo creo que debemos volver a nuestras raices y comer sólo comida hecha en casa y casera y abandonar cualquier cosa industrial y prefabricada.




Pues no sé como no se la había ocurrido eso a nadie en este hilo...

Un poco de azúcar no hace gordo a nadie. Un copita de vino no es malo, un donuts de vez en cuando no es nocivo, unas chuches por aquí, unas coca colas por ahí, para alegrar la semana... pero oye, que resulta que hemos multiplicado la obesidad y la diabetes.

Intenta escribir un libro con el secreto de la obesidad:
Hay que comer sano

Lo va a petar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Feb 2017)

Maravilloso artículo sobre quesos maravillosamente cagado con este párrafo:

"Como tantas otras cosas buenas, mejor saborearlo con frugalidad. “Es un alimento rico en grasas animales, las más perjudiciales para la salud”, indica Ylenia López-Llata, dietista-nutricionista de Madrid. “Por eso hay que moderar el consumo de las variedades no frescas y tomarlo en raciones pequeñas y ocasionalmente. La mejor opción como tentempié o postre es el queso fresco: tiene menos del 15% de grasa y en la versión light, aún menos (el curado, más de un 30%). En general, el consumo de queso debe ser mayor en la etapa de la adolescencia, en mayores de 60 años y durante el embarazo y la lactancia, cuando las necesidades de calcio son mayores”."

¿El moho se come? 19 errores imperdonables al tomar queso en casa | ICON | EL PAÍS


----------



## selu72 (22 Feb 2017)

Yo creo que con dejar de comer valdria


----------



## Ragnar (22 Feb 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Maravilloso artículo sobre quesos maravillosamente cagado con este párrafo:
> 
> "Como tantas otras cosas buenas, mejor saborearlo con frugalidad. “Es un alimento rico en grasas animales, las más perjudiciales para la salud”, indica Ylenia López-Llata, dietista-nutricionista de Madrid. “Por eso hay que moderar el consumo de las variedades no frescas y tomarlo en raciones pequeñas y ocasionalmente. La mejor opción como tentempié o postre es el queso fresco: tiene menos del 15% de grasa y en la versión light, aún menos (el curado, más de un 30%). En general, el consumo de queso debe ser mayor en la etapa de la adolescencia, en mayores de 60 años y durante el embarazo y la lactancia, cuando las necesidades de calcio son mayores”."
> 
> ¿El moho se come? 19 errores imperdonables al tomar queso en casa | ICON | EL PAÍS



entre ese parrafo y este:

Error 14: Lo como sin pan

Vale, no es estrictamente un error, pero sí una manifiesta deslealtad a la legendaria alianza formada por estos dos productos. Es más: hay ciertos tipos de panes que van mejor que otros para determinados quesos. “Con los quesos azules van bien los panes con pasas o higos en su interior, porque el sabor dulzón contrasta con el picante del azul. Con los quesos fuertes, panes integrales o con cuerpo. Sin embargo, con tortas y quesos suaves hablaremos de panes candeales, también más suaves”, argumenta José Luis Martín.

wombo combo


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Feb 2017)

selu72 dijo:


> Yo creo que con dejar de comer valdria



Pues lo dice usted de troleo, pero es la pura verdad, como hemos comentado aquí más de una vez.

La mejor y más saludable forma de adelgazar y mantener la linea es el ayuno esporádico


----------



## piru (22 Feb 2017)

Esto sí que coincide con los veganos que conozco y están todos gordos:

“Soy la vegana gorda. No, no soy la única persona que siendo vegana tiene sobrepeso u obesidad. Pero seguramente soy la instagrammer vegana que poniendo fotos de comida saludable tenga más celulitis y el culo más gordo". Así, con este paso al frente, empezaba Marta Martínez el año 2017 en su blog.

I. “Me han llegado a decir que llevaba años comiendo hamburguesas y por eso estaba así de gorda"

Con 37 años, vegetariana desde los 19, vegana desde los 30 y un diagnóstico de sobrepeso tipo II, Marta estaba harta de escuchar cómo se asocia veganismo con cuerpos delgados y dietas bajas en calorías. Pero el empujón definitivo que le motivó a escribir esa entrada llegó en forma de haters."

"Soy la instagramer vegana con celulitis y el culo más gordo"

Fotito de una vegana orgullosa de serlo.


----------



## sada (22 Feb 2017)

piru dijo:


> Esto sí que coincide con los veganos que conozco y están todos gordos:
> 
> “Soy la vegana gorda. No, no soy la única persona que siendo vegana tiene sobrepeso u obesidad. Pero seguramente soy la instagrammer vegana que poniendo fotos de comida saludable tenga más celulitis y el culo más gordo". Así, con este paso al frente, empezaba Marta Martínez el año 2017 en su blog.
> 
> ...



El cuerpo está bastante fofo que creeis que come.?


----------



## Rauxa (22 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> El cuerpo está bastante fofo que creeis que come.?



Azúcares: glucosa, fructosa.

Mucha pasta, pan, cereales, zumitos verdes.
Y por lo que cuenta, muchos dulces, postres....

Y obviamente imagino que patatas fritas, ketchups y cosas así.

Por comer cocos y aguacates, así no está seguro


----------



## Otto Fenix (22 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> El cuerpo está bastante fofo que creeis que come.?



Pues alimentos de origen vegetal como galletitas con aceite de palma y su azuquita, pan de cereales (harina con cañamones), kellogs, dos o tres kilos de patatas (como Sunguku) y sus ensaladitas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Feb 2017)

Vaya he llegado tarde

Habria que preguntarle a nuestro especialisto vegano del foro. El sabra dar una explicacion a ese fenomeno imposible.


----------



## Ragnar (22 Feb 2017)

si es curioso que casi todos los veganos estan gordos


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Feb 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> si es curioso que casi todos los veganos estan gordos



Para ser justos, también hay que decir que se ven muchos veganos extremadamente delgados. Lo cierto es que los que están flacos, suelen estar "mal", vamos, muy flacos, con muy poca masa muscular.

Sería muy interesante ver y comparar las dietas de los gordos y flacos veganos. Tengo mis sospechas pero no tengo datos, claro.


----------



## sada (22 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Azúcares: glucosa, fructosa.
> 
> Mucha pasta, pan, cereales, zumitos verdes.
> Y por lo que cuenta, muchos dulces, postres....
> ...



Pues viendo su instagram no come mal


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2017)

sada dijo:


> Pues viendo su instagram no come mal



Meh

Pizza y pasta, manzanas (50% en calorías de fructosa), calabaza (25% en calorías de fructosa), sandía (47%, y encima 0 fibra), pimiento rojo (27%)...

Una dieta alta en carbos y en fructosa. Dice que si lipedema, pero a mí me gustaría conocer su sensibilidad a la insulina y el estado de su hígado...


----------



## juanforapor (23 Feb 2017)

Hola, ahora que volvéis a hablar de la fructosa, ya puse en otro post que como diariamente 5 piezas de fruta (por ejemplo 3 kiwis, 1 naranja y una manzana), y suelo tener el azúcar en el límite de 110. ¿Rebajarías esta cantidad de fruta al día?


----------



## brux (23 Feb 2017)

La fruta no sirve para nada bueno. Yo estuve años sin comerla. Si tienes azúcar alto prueba a dejarla y te vuelves a mirar. Yo tengo un medidor de glucosa en sangre y lo hago en casa en un momento.


----------



## Luizmi (23 Feb 2017)

He estado leyendo y al parecer es muy dificil saber si tienes higado graso sin realizar una biopsia, siempre que la cosa no se salga de madre claro, las análiticias típicas de AST/ALT y albumina no son concluyentes, pueden dar valores normales y tenerlo graso...


----------



## Luizmi (23 Feb 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, ahora que volvéis a hablar de la fructosa, ya puse en otro post que como diariamente 5 piezas de fruta (por ejemplo 3 kiwis, 1 naranja y una manzana), y suelo tener el azúcar en el límite de 110. ¿Rebajarías esta cantidad de fruta al día?



Pues de al límite nada, estas en valores de prediabetes, ahora mismo se considera 100 como máximo, de 100 a 120 glucosa alterada o prediabetes, y lo suyo era estar entre 70 y 85? por qué 85, porque a por debajo de 85 donde el páncreas deja de segregar insulina.

Yo he pasado de diabético con todas las ley (azucar en ayunas de 200/300) a estar "curado" según mi endocrino porque ahora ando por 100/110, yo quiero bajarla de ahí pero de momento no se como .

Puedes probar a estar sin fruta una temporada a ver si mejoran los valores, claro que si te quitas la fruta doy por hecho que nada de bebidas azucaradas, repostería, productos con azucar añadido, etc, lo de la fruta solo tiene sentido si ya te estás quitando de todo lo otro, o tendrías que empezar por ahí.


----------



## Ultra Chad (23 Feb 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Yo he pasado de diabético con todas las ley (azucar en ayunas de 200/300) a estar "curado" según mi endocrino porque ahora ando por 100/110, yo quiero bajarla de ahí pero de momento no se como .




*LCHF para principiantes*

*La dieta cetogénica - Una visión general*

*El Antiguo Secreto de la pérdida de peso. Ayuno parte VIII*

También investiga sobre el ayuno y el ayuno intermitente.



*Estas son otras recomendaciones básicas*

Aborde su Alimentación

Actualmente, la mayoría de las personas consumen alimentos que inclinan su metabolismo hacia la resistencia a la insulina, síndrome metabólico y diabetes tipo 2.

La mayoría de los habitantes en los Estados Unidos quema glucosa como su principal fuente de energía, que eleva los niveles de azúcar en la sangre, y promueve la resistencia a la insulina e inhibe la capacidad corporal para acceder y quemar la grasa que se encuentra en el cuerpo--por ende, la conexión entre la obesidad y diabetes.

Por otra parte, las grasas saludables son un tipo de fuente de energía preferible, ya que son quemadas mucho más eficientemente que los carbohidratos.

Una de las recomendaciones alimenticias más importantes es la de limitar los carbohidratos netos (total carbohidratos sin fibra) y las proteínas, al reemplazarlos con mayores cantidades de grasas saludables de alta calidad.

Una medida crucial para prevenir la diabetes es mantener sus niveles de carbohidratos netos inferiores a 50 gramos por día. Tenga en consideración que la única manera de saber cuántos carbohidratos totales, fibra y carbohidratos netos consume es al mantener un diario de alimentos. La forma más sencilla de hacer esto es al utilizar un medidor nutricional en línea.

Asegúrese de evitar las grasas trans y los alimentos procesados de todo tipo, y de consumir una mayor cantidad de fibra.

La investigación23 muestra que las personas que consumen elevadas cantidades de fibra alimenticia tienen un riesgo significativamente menor de obesidad y diabetes. Su objetivo debe ser consumir aproximadamente 50 gramos de fibra por cada 1,000 calorías consumidas. También, reemplazar las bebidas azucaradas por agua pura.
Haga ejercicio regularmente Y realice más movimiento que no sea ejercicio, durante el día

El ejercicio es una de las maneras más rápidas y poderosas para reducir su resistencia a la insulina y leptina. Si no está seguro de cómo empezar, le recomiendo revisar mi programa Peak Fitness para obtener las recomendaciones y directrices.

Tenga en consideración que permanecer sentado excesivamente y tener un comportamiento sedentario en general es igual, si no más prejudicial, que abstenerse de realizar un régimen de ejercicio, por lo que debe hacer el esfuerzo de levantarse y moverse más a lo largo del día.
Normalice su proporción omega-3 a omega-6

La mayoría de las personas obtienen cantidades sumamente insuficientes de omega-3, que se encuentra en los pescados grasos, tales como el salmón silvestre de Alaska, sardinas, anchoas, aceite de pescado y de kril, y reciben demasiada cantidad de omega-6, ya que esta última es abundante en los aceites vegetales procesados, y por lo tanto, en alimentos procesados ​​y fritos.
Optimice sus niveles de vitamina D y otros nutrientes importantes

Las recientes investigaciones muestran que tener bajos niveles de vitamina D es un predictor de la mortalidad ocasionada por la diabetes tipo 2, debido a enfermedades cardiacas.24

De acuerdo con los autores: "Este resultado sugiere que la vitamina D podría ser considerada como un factor de pronóstico de enfermedades cardiovasculares [CVD, por sus siglas en inglés] y muerte.

Esto es importante porque generalmente el riesgo de [CVD] es elevado en las personas que padecen diabetes tipo 2, y los profesionales de la salud necesitan métodos más precisos para identificar a las personas que tienen un mayor riesgo".

Otros nutrientes importantes son el magnesio y las vitaminas B12, K2 y C. En particular, las vitaminas D y B12 son fundamentales durante el embarazo, ya que la deficiencia materna de vitamina D podría aumentar el riesgo de diabetes, tanto de tipo 1 como de tipo 2, y la deficiencia de B12 podría aumentar el riesgo de que su hijo padezca diabetes tipo 2.25
Optimice su microbioma intestinal

Múltiples estudios han demostrado que las personas que padecen obesidad tienen diferentes tipos de bacterias intestinales, en comparación con las personas que son delgadas. Entre más bacterias beneficiosas tenga, más resistente será su sistema inmunológico y mejor funcionará su cuerpo, en general.

Afortunadamente, optimizar su microbioma intestinal es relativamente sencillo. Podría repoblar su cuerpo con bacterias beneficiosas al consumir alimentos fermentados (tales como vegetales fermentados, natto, queso orgánico sin pasteurizar o kéfir de leche sin pasteurizar) o al tomar un suplemento probiótico de alta calidad.
Aborde cualquier problema emocional subyacente y/o estrés

Los métodos no invasivos, tales como las Técnicas de Libertad Emocional, podrían ser útiles y eficaces.
Duerma adecuadamente ocho horas todas las noches

Esto le ayudará a normalizar su sistema hormonal. La investigación ha demostrado que privarse de sueño podría tener una influencia significativa en su sensibilidad a la insulina.
Monitoree sus niveles de insulina en ayunas

Esto es tan importante como el azúcar en la sangre en ayunas. Sus niveles de insulina en ayunas deben encontrarse entre 2 y 4. Cuanto más elevados sean sus niveles, peor será su sensibilidad a la insulina.
Minimice la exposición a productos químicos domésticos comunes

La reciente investigación sugiere que reducir la exposición a los ftalatos, DDT, bifenilos policlorados (PCBs, por sus siglas en inglés) y perfluoroalquilos en un 25 % podría disminuir las tasas de diabetes en un 13 %.26


----------



## InKilinaTor (23 Feb 2017)

100 de azucar no es tanto lo diga quien. Lo diga. Prueba con otras frutas, pero no es para alarmarse si no para ser precavido.


----------



## Ragnar (23 Feb 2017)

Leo muchas comentarios sobre la fruta...

¿tan mala es?


ultimamente me como 6-9 naranjas al dia ::


----------



## Raullucu (23 Feb 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> Leo muchas comentarios sobre la fruta...
> 
> ¿tan mala es?
> 
> ...



Sus visitas al Sr.Roca deben ser fastuosas.


----------



## Ragnar (23 Feb 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Sus visitas al Sr.Roca deben ser fastuosas.



por eso lo de mi diarrea? y lo de cagar 3 veces al dia?


vaya... ::


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Meh
> 
> Pizza y pasta, *manzanas (50% en calorías de fructosa), calabaza (25% en calorías de fructosa), sandía (47%, y encima 0 fibra), pimiento rojo (27%)...*
> 
> Una dieta alta en carbos y en fructosa. Dice que si lipedema, pero a mí me gustaría conocer su sensibilidad a la insulina y el estado de su hígado...



paleo no es bajo en carbohidratos, gñe, hay carbohidratos buenos, gñe,...

pero no se te ocurra comer más de dos manzanas al día o te va a dar un patatús con la fructosa :: :XX:

Manda huevos. Y uno curándose de una enfermedad que casi le manda al otro barrio comiendo kilos de fruta y verdura al día.

Cito para que quede constancia de vuestra postura, esa que tanto negáis.

Ahora las frutas son malas porque tiene fructosa ::


----------



## Luizmi (23 Feb 2017)

> pimiento rojo (27%)



Bell peppers

En 92gr de pimiento hay 3.70 gramos de azucar, de los que 2 son fructosa, a que ya no parece tanto


----------



## InKilinaTor (23 Feb 2017)

Por favor, que nadie substituya 5 piezas del frutos por 5 torreznos, ya os estais pasando que hay gente que os cree


----------



## Azerizarra (23 Feb 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, ahora que volvéis a hablar de la fructosa, ya puse en otro post que como diariamente 5 piezas de fruta (por ejemplo 3 kiwis, 1 naranja y una manzana), y suelo tener el azúcar en el límite de 110. ¿Rebajarías esta cantidad de fruta al día?




Deje la fruta, yo desayuno huevos fritos con morcilla y lo acompaño con un buen vaso de vino o cerveza que son bebidas saludables.

Hay que joderse lo que hay que leer::


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> paleo no es bajo en carbohidratos, gñe, hay carbohidratos buenos, gñe,...
> 
> pero no se te ocurra comer más de dos manzanas al día o te va a dar un patatús con la fructosa :: :XX:
> 
> ...



No he leido lo de paleo por ningun lado en el post de smiling, pero tu a lo tuyo.

Por si aun no te has enterado despues de 800 paginas aqui escribe mucha gente y con enfoques muy diversos, desde los que usan el enfoque cetogenico, al paleo, el LCHF y cada uno dependiendo de que problema parta le funciona mejor o peor.

Aqui ha escrito gente con problemas de SOP, alguno ya con diabetes avanzada, otros simplemente con sobrepeso, y lo unico en lo que coincidimos todos es en repudiar los refinados y azucares.

Es posible que en muchos casos cuando ya se tiene un sindrome metabolico o una gran resistencia a la insulina, el exceso de fruta sea malo para esas personas. Si crees que para esos casos va de puta madre meterse 10 piezas de fruta al dia expon tus razones, y no me vale a mi me va de cine blao.

Los refinados son los que llevan a esas situaciones no porque la fruta sea especialmente mala, sino porque ya se traen problemas de metabolismo de la insulina. Evidentemente el que aboga por vivir solo a base de fruta choca con cualquier evidencia cientifica.

Ya hara 700 paginas lo menos que te pregunte porque habia que comer mas fruta que verdura, teniendo los mismo nutrientes, y sin el problema del exceso de fructosa (malo en los casos que ya he mencionado)... aun estoy esperando la respuesta.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Feb 2017)

He pescado un artículo de Jason Fung:

Does Eating Extra Fat Make You Fat? - Diet Doctor

Habla de la leptina.

¿se puede dar el caso de que alguien que coma grasa saludable, engorde?
Pues sí.

Hasta ahora estamos diciendo que la insulina es la clave para engordar. Todo aquello que nos libere insulina nos puede hacer engordar.

Eso es: hidratos, sobre todo los refinados. (si comemos hidratos con su fibra natural, el pico de insulina es menor)
Y proteina (que como viene siempre mezclada con grasa, el pico de insulina tb es menor)

Y la grasa saludable, no libera insulina, con lo cual, teoricamente no nos debería hacer engordar.
Pero hay casos de gente que come grasa y engorda.

Razón? Por la resistencia a la leptina. 
La leptina es la hormona de la "saciedad". Si como cocos o aguacates, la insulina no se activa, se activará el glucagón y la leptina. La leptina nos informa de que nos estamos nutriendo, saciando y que ya no hace falta comer más. 
El problema es cuando tenemos la leptina "estropeada". Comemos cocos y grasas saludables y nuestro organismo no nos informa de que nos estamos saciando, con lo cual, comemos y comemos más todavía. 

Así que hay que sensibilizar la leptina, de forma que cuando uno come grasa saludable, se le informe de que está nutrido y que no hay que comer mucho más.

Y como aumentar la sensibilidad a la leptina? AYUNANDO.

Así que con cuidado en aconsejar a los obesos que bajen hidratos y aumenten grasas buenas.

En estos casos el consejor no es comer menos hidratos o comer menos grasas o comer menos protes.
El consejo es implementar ayunos estratégicos para que nuestro cuerpo funcione correctamente a nivel hormonal. Una vez reajustado, ya podremos actuar según los preceptos que aquí explicamos:

- hidratos (frutas, verduras), en su formato natural, con su fibra. 
- Protes animales y vegetales, con su grasa
- Grasas saludables: cocos, aguacates, aceite de oliva, olivas, mantequilla, carnes, pescados grasos de calidad.
- AYUNO

Luego ya, en función del objetivo de cada cual, ya está el tema de los % de cada macronutriente.

Pero para perder peso, la idea es bajar hidratos y subir las grasas buenas.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Feb 2017)

Yo llevaba como un año o algo más comiendo casi en exclusiva fruta (kilos de plátanos, dátiles, naranjas, higos secos, higos frescos, melones, sandías, etc) y kilos de verdura (todos los días de medio a un kilo de lechuga, berza, espinaca, ) cuando me hice unos análisis y salí 85 de azúcar.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2017 at 22:11 ----------




Ragnar dijo:


> Leo muchas comentarios sobre la fruta...
> 
> ¿tan mala es?
> 
> ...



:XX: cito para que quede constancia de que no soy el único que "malinterpreta" el mensaje paleo ::

---------- Post added 23-feb-2017 at 22:17 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya hara 700 paginas lo menos que te pregunte porque habia que comer mas fruta que verdura, teniendo los mismo nutrientes, y sin el problema del exceso de fructosa (malo en los casos que ya he mencionado)... aun estoy esperando la respuesta.



nos ha jodío el paleo, a una persona con gota también le va a sentar de culo comer montones de productos de origen animal.

O a los intolerantes a la lactosa les sentará como el culo tomar lácteos.

Aún así aquí tienes a un doctor tratando a DIABÉTICOS con una dieta alta en carbohidratos:

Dr. Neal Barnard

Healing Diabetes with Fruit - Healing Diabetes with Fruit | Tasha Lee

y aquí una curándose con fruta.

No discuto que habrá quien no le sirva este enfoque, pero que comer mucha fruta puede causar diabetes porque tiene fructosa y que hay que tener cuidado en no tomar más de x cantidad al día venga de donde venga es una subnormalada categoría premium.

Y eso es lo que ha dicho smiling y no sólo yo he entendido eso.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2017 at 22:20 ----------

Los azúcares refinados no causan nada por sí sola, la glucosa es una molécula inerte, es su exceso en un contexto de deficiencia nutricional (si comes azúcar, estás desplazando alimentos con más nutrientes, pero la glucosa es un nutriente, no esencial, más).

Y es lo mismo para las grasas en realidad, demonizar un nutriente porque sí es una tontería.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Yo llevaba como un año o algo más comiendo casi en exclusiva fruta (kilos de plátanos, dátiles, naranjas, higos secos, higos frescos, melones, sandías, etc) y kilos de verdura (todos los días de medio a un kilo de lechuga, berza, espinaca, ) cuando me hice unos análisis y salí 85 de azúcar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-feb-2017 at 22:11 ----------
> 
> ...



No tiene sentido curar o tratar la diabetes comiendo azúcar. Punto.

Y la web que has puesto, es de un vende burras en forma de librillo.


----------



## Ultra Chad (23 Feb 2017)

*El Azúcar Puede Ser Malo, Pero Este Endulzante es Mucho Más Mortal*

El artículo es de la página del Dr. Mercola, del 2 de Enero 2010
Habla principalmente de la fructosa procedente del jarabe de maíz de alta fructosa (JMAF) y del azucar de mesa.





Los científicos han demostrado por primera vez que la fructosa, una forma barata de azúcar utilizado en miles de bebidas y productos alimenticios, puede dañar el metabolismo humano y se encuentra colaborando con la crisis de obesidad.

La fructosa, un endulzante que por lo general se deriva del maíz, puede causar que las células de grasa crezcan alrededor de órganos vitales poniéndolos en peligro y es capaz de desencadenar las primeras etapas de la diabetes y de enfermedades cardíacas.

Durante 10 semanas, 16 voluntarios se sometieron a una dieta controlada que incluía altos niveles de fructosa que produjo nuevas células de grasa alrededor de su corazón, hígado y otros órganos digestivos. Ellos también mostraron signos de anormalidades de procesamiento de alimentos relacionadas con la diabetes y enfermedades cardíacas. Otro grupo de voluntarios que llevaban la misma dieta, pero remplazaron la fructosa con la glucosa, no presentó los mismos problemas.

*Comentarios del Dr. Mercola*

Este estudio se une a un creciente grupo de estudios científicos que demuestran que consumir jarabe de maíz de alta fructosa es la manera más rápida de dañar su salud. En la actualidad, se sabe sin duda alguna que el azúcar en sus alimentos, en todas sus formas, está cobrándole un precio muy caro a su salud.

Y la fructosa en cualquiera de sus formas- incluyendo el jarabe de maíz de alta fructosa (JMAF) y la fructosa cristalina- es lo peor de lo peor.

La fructosa es uno de los principales causantes de:


*La resistencia a la insulina y la obesidad
*La presión arterial alta
*Los niveles elevados de triglicéridos y LDL
*El agotamiento de vitaminas y minerales
*Las enfermedades cardiovasculares, enfermedades del hígado, cáncer, artritis e incluso gota


*Una Caloría No Es Una Caloría*

La glucosa es la forma de energía para la que estamos diseñados. Cada célula de su cuerpo, cada bacteria- y de hecho, todo ser viviente sobre la Tierra- utiliza la glucosa como forma de energía.

Si usted recibe la fructosa únicamente en forma de frutas y vegetales (donde se origina de manera natural) como lo hacía la mayoría de las personas hace un siglo, usted consume cerca de 15 gramos al día- muy lejos de los 73 gramos por día que recibe el adolescente promedio de las bebidas endulzadas. En las frutas y vegetales, hay una mezcla con fibra, vitaminas, minerales, enzimas y fitonutrientes benéficos, que en conjunto moderan cualquier tipo de efecto metabólico negativo.

No es que la fructosa se mala por sí sola- son las DOSIS MASIVAS a las que usted está expuesto las que la hacen peligrosa.

Hay dos razones por las que la fructosa es tan dañina:

Su cuerpo metaboliza la fructosa de una manera muy diferente a la que metaboliza la glucosa. Toda la carga de la fructosa metabolizada recae sobre el hígado.
Las personas están consumiendo la fructosa en grandes cantidades, lo que ha hecho que los efectos negativos sean peores.
Hoy en día, el 55 por ciento de los endulzantes que se utilizan en la fabricación de alimentos y de bebidas están hechos de maíz y la fuente principal de calorías en los Estados Unidos es la soda, en forma de fructosa.

Los fabricantes de bebidas han comenzado a cambiar sus endulzantes, de sucralosa (azúcar de mesa) a jarabe de maíz, en 1970 descubrieron que el JMAF no sólo es lo más barato que se puede hacer sino que es 20% más dulce que el azúcar de mesa.

El JMAF es bien 42% o 55% fructosa y la sucralosa es 50% fructosa, por lo que es realmente algo limpio en términos de dulzura.

Sin embargo, este cambio ha alterado de manera drástica la dieta del estadounidense promedio. El occidental promedio consume la asombrosa cantidad de 142 libras de azúcar al año. Y los productos en que las personas confían para bajar de peso- los alimentos bajos en grasa- a menudo son los que más fructosa contienen.

Para empeorar las cosas, toda la fibra ha sido removida de estos alimentos procesados, por lo que en esencia no tienen ningún valor nutritivo.


*Lo Básico Sobre el Metabolismo de la Fructosa*

Sin adentrarnos en la compleja bioquímica del metabolismo de los carbohidratos, es importante entender algunas de las diferencias sobre cómo el cuerpo controla la glucosa en comparación con la fructosa. Publicaré un artículo sobre esto en los próximos meses, en el cual hablaré más a detalle sobre el tema, pero para nuestro propósito aquí, sólo resumiré los puntos principales.

El Dr. Robert Lustig,_ profesor de pediatría en la División de Endocrinología de la Universidad de California, San Francisco, ha sido un pionero en la decodificación del metabolismo del azúcar. Su trabajo ha resaltado algunas de las principales diferencias en cómo se descompone y utilizan los diferentes azúcares:

Después de comer glucosa, el 100 por ciento de la carga metabólica recae en el hígado. Pero con la glucosa, su hígado solo descompone el 20 por ciento.
Cada célula del cuerpo, incluyendo su cerebro, utiliza glucosa. Por lo tanto, la mayor parte de ella se “quema” de manera inmediata después de consumirla. A diferencia de la fructosa, que se convierte en ácidos grasos (FFAs), VLDL (la forma dañina de colesterol) y triglicéridos, que se almacenan en forma de grasa.
Ácidos grasos se crean durante el metabolismo de la fructosa y se acumulan en forma de grasa en su hígado y tejidos musculares, causando resistencia a la insulina y enfermedad del hígado graso no alcohólica (NAFLD). La resistencia a la insulina se convierte en síndrome metabólico y diabetes tipo II.
La fructosa es el carbohidrato más lipofílico. En otras palabras, la fructosa se convierte en glicerol activo (g-3-p), que se utiliza directamente para convertir los FFAs en triglicéridos. Mientras más g-3-p tenga más grasa almacena. La glucosa no hace todo esto.
Cuando usted come 120 calorías de glucosa, menos de una caloría se almacena en forma de grasa. 120 calorías de fructosa, dan como resultado 40 calorías almacenadas en forma de grasa. ¡Consumir fructuosa en esencia es consumir grasa!
La glucosa suprime la grelina, hormona del hambre, y estimula la leptina, que suprime el apetito. La fructosa no tienen ese efecto en la grelina e interfiere con la comunicación entre la leptina y su cerebro, lo que resulta en comer en exceso.
Si cualquier persona trata de decirle que el azúcar es azúcar, entonces están muy equivocados. Como puede ver, hay grandes diferencias entre cómo su cuerpo procesa cada tipo de azúcar.

La conclusión es: la fructosa conduce al aumento de grasa abdominal, resistencia a la insulina y síndrome metabólico- sin mencionar la larga lista de enfermedades crónicas que pueden ser causadas por ella.

*Pánico en los Campos de Maíz*

A medida que sale la verdad sobre el JMAF, la Asociación de Refinadores de Maíz está luchando por convencerlo que su producto es igual que el azúcar de mesa, que es “natural” y seguro.

Por supuesto, muchas cosas son “naturales”- la cocaína es natural, pero usted no querrá consumir 142 libras de cocaína al año.

La industria de alimentos y bebidas no quiere que usted se dé cuenta que tan presente esta realmente el JMAF en su alimentación- no sólo en forma de jugos y bebidas, sino en aderezos, condimentos y prácticamente todos los alimentos procesados. La introducción del JMAF a la alimentación occidental en 1975, ha sido un éxito comercial multimillonario para la industria del maíz.

La FDA clasifica la fructosa como GRAS: Generally Regarded As Safe (Generalmente Considerado como Seguro). Lo que prácticamente no significa nada y no se basa en nada.

Existe demasiada información que demuestra que la fructosa no es segura-pero los efectos en la salud de la nación no han sido inmediatos. Es por eso que apenas nos estamos dando cuenta de los efectos de desinformación nutricional de las ultimas tres décadas.

Como si los efectos metabólicos no fueran suficientes, hay otros problemas con la fructosa que desaprueban su seguridad:

Más de un estudio ha detectado niveles inseguros de mercurio en el JMAF [ii]
La fructosa cristalina (una forma de fructosa súper-potente que está utilizando la industria de alimentos y bebidas) podría contener arsénico, plomo, cloro y metales pesados.
Casi todo el jarabe de maíz de alta fructosa está hecho de maíz genéticamente modificado, lo que viene con sus propios riesgos.
La FDA no tocará el azúcar, así que depende de usted tomar el control de sus propios hábitos alimenticios.

*¿Qué Debe Hacer un Adicto al Azúcar?*

Idealmente, le recomiendo evitar tanto azúcar como le sea posible. Esto es especialmente importante si usted padece de diabetes o sobrepeso, colesterol alto o presión arterial alta.

También sé que no vivimos en un mundo perfecto y seguir las estrictas normas alimenticias a menudo no es práctico o incluso posible.

Utilizar hierba stevia
Utilizar azúcar orgánica con moderación
Utilizar miel orgánica y crudo con moderación
Evitar TODO tipo de endulzantes artificiales, que pueden dañar su salud incluso más rápido que la fructosa
Evite el jarabe de agave, ya que es savia altamente procesada que está llena de fructosa. Su azúcar en la sangre se irá para arriba tal y como lo haría si estuviera consumiendo azúcar regular o JMAF. El meteórico ascenso de popularidad que ha tenido el agave es gracias a las campañas de publicidad, sin embargo, todos los beneficios que se encuentran en el agave naturalmente son eliminados.
Evite las llamadas bebidas energéticas y deportivas porque están cargados de azúcar, sodio y aditivos químicos. Rehidratarse con agua purificada y fresca es su mejor opción.


*¿Qué Más Dice la Ciencia Sobre el Impacto que Tiene la Fructosa en la Salud?*

De acuerdo con GreenMedInfo.com, los estudios científicos han relacionado la fructosa con cerca de 30 enfermedades y problemas de salud diferentes. De clic en las ligas proporcionadas para revisar cómo la fructosa podría:

Elevar a presión arterial y causar hipertensión nocturna
Resistencia a la insulina/ Diabetes tipo 2	
Enfermedad del hígado no graso no alcohólica
Elevar los niveles de ácido úrico, que puede causar gota y síndrome metabólico	Acelerar la progresión de la enfermedad renal crónica	Aterosclerosis intracraneal (estrechamiento y endurecimiento de las arterias del cráneo)
Trastornos cardíacos si es deficiente de cobre	
Tener un efecto genotóxico en el colon	
Promover la metástasis en pacientes con cáncer de mama
Causar daño tubulointersticial (lesión de los túbulos y tejido intersticial del riñón)	
Promueve la obesidad y problemas y enfermedades relacionadas	Promueve el crecimiento del cáncer de páncreas



Como Evitar la Sobrecarga de Fructosa Diaria
*Sobrecarga de Fructosa - Infografía*





_


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> No tiene sentido curar o tratar la diabetes comiendo azúcar. Punto.
> 
> Y la web que has puesto, es de un vende burras en forma de librillo.



Es tan cazurro que aun no se ha leido el titulo del hilo.

No hace mas que escribir payasadas por no reconocer que cualquier tipo de azucar refinada y un exceso de fructosa va a ser in problema para perder peso QUE ES DE LO QUE VA EL HILO.

Las paridas mas grandes que le he leido a Sugus:
'nos ha jodío el paleo, a una persona con gota también le va a sentar de culo comer montones de productos de origen animal.

O a los intolerantes a la lactosa les sentará como el culo tomar lácteos.'

Lo de siempre argumentos que nos dan la razon con la extraña sensacion de que quiere usarlos para rebatir.

Di claramente que un diabetico, un obeso o un resistente a la insulina es un intolerante a cualquier tipo de azucares refinados y a grandes cantidades de fructosa, y deja de dar vueltas como una peonza.


----------



## Ultra Chad (23 Feb 2017)

OS RECOMIENDO ESTA CHARLA (TIENE SUBTÍTULOS EN CASTELLANO)

Revertir la diabetes tipo 2 comienza con ignorar las pautas oficiales| Sarah Hallberg | TEDxPurdueU


¿Puede una persona ser "curada" de la Diabetes Tipo 2? La Dra. Sarah Hallberg proporciona pruebas convincentes de que puede hacerlo, y la solución es más sencilla de lo que se podría pensar.

La Dra. Sarah Hallberg es Directora Médica del Programa de Pérdida de Peso Médicamente Supervisado en IU Health Arnett, un programa que creó. Está certificada en medicina de obesidad y medicina interna y tiene una Maestría en Fisiología del Ejercicio. Recientemente ha creado lo que es sólo la segunda rotación no quirúrgica de pérdida de peso en el país para estudiantes de medicina. Su programa ha superado sistemáticamente los puntos de referencia nacionales para la pérdida de peso, y ha tenido un gran éxito en revertir la diabetes y otras enfermedades metabólicas. El Dr. Hallberg es también el co-autor de Dr. Sarah Hallberg | Facebook, un blog sobre salud y bienestar.


Reversing Type 2 diabetes starts with ignoring the guidelines | Sarah Hallberg | TEDxPurdueU - YouTube

******************************************************

*Peter Attia: ¿Está la crisis de la obesidad ocultando un problema mayor?*

Siendo un joven cirujano, Peter Attia sintió desprecio por una paciente con diabetes. Estaba gorda, pensó él, y por tanto era responsable de la amputación de su pie. Pero años después, Attia recibió una desagradable sorpresa médica que le hizo preguntarse: ¿Es correcto nuestro conocimiento sobre la diabetes?¿Es posible que los precursores de diabetes sean la causa de obesidad y no al revés? Una mirada a cómo las suposiciones nos conducen a una batalla médica equivocada.

Peter Attia: Peter Attia: ¿Está la crisis de la obesidad ocultando un problema mayor? - YouTube


----------



## brux (23 Feb 2017)

¿Un calvo con cuerpo de gimnasio y camisa ajustada?

Venga ya.


----------



## Ultra Chad (23 Feb 2017)

brux dijo:


> ¿Un calvo con cuerpo de gimnasio y camisa ajustada?
> 
> Venga ya.









Pues el calvo con cuerpo de gimnasio, era un mádico arrogante con evidentes problemas de exceso de grasa, pese a hacer horas y horas de ejercicio 

Hasta que se dio cuenta de lo que un exceso de carbohidratos puede hacer en un cuerpo que teóricamente debería estar sano

¿Te suena la historia?








Su cambio es para que veas el cambio de paradigma que tuvo que hacer cuando sufrió en sus propias carnes la enfermedad.
Y la arrogancia en general de la medicina para tratar esta enfermedad metabólica

Los médicos de cabecera, y endocrinos, con su dieta estandar de 1500kilocalorias, esa fotocopia que dan incluso a un obeso de 130kg, les hacen ser unos ASESINOS


----------



## brux (23 Feb 2017)

Gilipolleces. Magufazo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Feb 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> OS RECOMIENDO ESTA CHARLA (TIENE SUBTÍTULOS EN CASTELLANO)
> 
> Revertir la diabetes tipo 2 comienza con ignorar las pautas oficiales| Sarah Hallberg | TEDxPurdueU
> 
> ...



Joder que la informacion esta disponible hace decadas. Es que se sacan la carrera de medicina en CCC? Solo hace falta sumar 2+2.

Los refinados provocan obesidad o resistencia a la insulina o ambas al mismo tiempo. El siguiente escalon es una diabetes tipo 2. 

Una vez pasado este limite los refinados no solo te enferman simplemente son un veneno de efecto rapido. Con una cantidad minima de los mismos a un diabetico le resulta imposible adelgazar.

Hasta llegar a la diabetes hay muchos grados de resistencia a la insulina por eso repetimos hasta la saciedad que con una gran obesidad cero refinados y cuidado con la fruta, se ponga como se ponga Sugus.

Una vez recuperada la funcion metabolica y el peso saludable a comer fruta de forma normal (no diez kilos). Pero con normopeso volver a los refinados es pegarse un tiro en el pie despues de volver de la guerra.


----------



## Cormac (24 Feb 2017)

De la paleo tengo que reconocer que a actores como a Andy Whitfield los puso rocosos.

Genial la frase de lo de las frutas no sirven para nada bueno, ya repetido en éste genial hilo.

Os continúo leyendo desde la distancia, que me prometí escribir poco aquí.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> No tiene sentido curar o tratar la diabetes comiendo azúcar. Punto.
> 
> Y la web que has puesto, es de un vende burras en forma de librillo.



Claro Barnard es un vendelibros y los dos de la conferencia Tedx no ::

Las causas de la diabetes son múltiples (comer de más, lo que crea inflamación crónica, sedentarismo, enfermedades autoinmunes generada por las vacunas, comer demasiados productos de origen animal, sobre todo proteínas, etc). 

NO UN NUTRIENTE AISLADO. 

Y la realidad es la que es y no la que quieres tú que sea. Hay personas curándose de diabetes con una dieta alta en carbohidratos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> paleo no es bajo en carbohidratos, gñe, hay carbohidratos buenos, gñe,...
> 
> pero no se te ocurra comer más de dos manzanas al día o te va a dar un patatús con la fructosa :: :XX:
> 
> ...



¿Estaba usted gordo? ¿Tenía cascado el sistema endocrino? ¿O le pasaba otra cosa distinta?

La fruta no es mala, lo que es malo es un exceso permanente de fructosa en la dieta, especialmente si no va acompañada de cantidades significativas de fibra. Y para eso, no es como un exceso de cicuta: los efectos de un exceso de fructosa son reversibles, simplemente ayunando.

¿Usted ayuna?

Por lo demás, nadie dice que no se deba comer más de dos manzanas al día (eso es lo que se llama una *falacia del hombre de paja*), pero de ahí a que más del 20% de tu aporte energético venga de la fructosa, hay un mundo ¿no le parece?

Ah, y como ya han mencionado, yo jamás me he colgado la etiqueta de paleo.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2017 at 06:58 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Bell peppers
> 
> En 92gr de pimiento hay 3.70 gramos de azucar, de los que 2 son fructosa, a que ya no parece tanto



No me sigue. Eso está fetén si te comes unos pimientos rellenos.

Si tu dieta se compone al 70-80% de alimentos con un contenido de fructosa superior al 25%, la cosa ya no mola tanto.

El tema es que para lo que se considera un "aporte calórico normal", si sólo comes pimientos, la cantidad por cien gramos es irrelevante. Lo que importa es la distribución energética.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2017 at 07:09 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> Yo llevaba como un año o algo más comiendo casi en exclusiva fruta (kilos de plátanos, dátiles, naranjas, higos secos, higos frescos, melones, sandías, etc) y kilos de verdura (todos los días de medio a un kilo de lechuga, berza, espinaca, ) cuando me hice unos análisis y salí 85 de azúcar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-feb-2017 at 22:11 ----------
> 
> ...



El metabolismo de la fructosa, y cómo un *exceso de flujo* de fructosa hacia el hígado causa hígado graso y resistencia a la insulina es algo que se ha explicado en el hilo hace nada.

Si no se ha enterado, o no lo ha entendido, pues ya lo siento.

No es "exceso de fructosa, venga de donde venga". El problema, como digo, es de flujo: la fibra ralentiza la absorción, dando al hígado la posibilidad de procesar la fructosa sin que haya _overflow_ que se transforme en grasa hepática.

Pero el equilibrio fructosa-fibra debe mantenerse. Si se alimenta uno de fruta rica en fructosa y pobre en fibra, va a ir cuesta abajo.

Y si encima el hígado ya estaba teniendo problemas de _overflow_, que *comprometen su capacidad para procesar la fructosa*, nos encontramos con que la proporción fibra-fructosa ha de ser aún mayor para que se mantenga el equilibrio.

Pero usted a lo suyo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Estaba usted gordo? ¿Tenía cascado el sistema endocrino? ¿O le pasaba otra cosa distinta?
> 
> La fruta no es mala, lo que es malo es un exceso permanente de fructosa en la dieta, especialmente si no va acompañada de cantidades significativas de fibra. Y para eso, no es como un exceso de cicuta: los efectos de un exceso de fructosa son reversibles, simplemente ayunando.
> 
> ...



El gran problema de la fructosa en EEUU no ha venido por la fruta, sino porque la industria la empezo a usar masivamente en refrescos y procesados. En esos casos el higado no tiene cojones a procesarla, ese overflow es absoluto.

Evidentemente tampoco es bueno hincharse a zumo porque dejas toda la fructosa y tiras la fibra natural de la fruta.

Comer mucha fruta con toda su fibra en principio no es malo si no se parte de algun problema metabolico.


----------



## InKilinaTor (24 Feb 2017)

Que no, lo qie teneis que hacer es cambiar 5 piezas de fruta por 5 torreznos.

Asi nos dejais en paz.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Que no, lo qie teneis que hacer es cambiar 5 piezas de fruta por 5 torreznos.
> 
> Asi nos dejais en paz.



En mi país eran 5 al día de *frutas y verduras*, no veo qué problema hay, para el que tenga problemas metabólicos, en pasar de la fruta y centrarse en la verdura.

Adicionalmente, tal vez le sorprenda saber que un servidor no tiene mayores problemas con las siguientes frutas:

- Aguacate
- Coco
- Tomate (sí, el tomate es una fruta, concretamente, una baya)
- Fresa
- Arándano
- Mora silvestre
- Nuez
- Nuez de macadamia
- Nuez de brasil
- Almendra
- Nuez de Pecan
etc.

EDIT: y en general, cualquier alimento que no tenga más del doble o el triple de fructosa que de fibra, si tiene uno el hígado bien, no debería causar problemas.

Lo digo por usted, señor frugívoro, algunos ratios fructosa-fibra:

Naranjas: 1,9
Plátanos: 2,3
Dátiles: 3,9
Higos secos: 2,3
Higos frescos: 2,73
Espinaca: 0,08
Lechuga: 0,2
Berza: 0,6

Digo, que lo mismo a usted su dieta de frutas le fue fetén porque consumía casi tanta fibra como fructosa y tal y tal


----------



## Luizmi (24 Feb 2017)

> Yo llevaba como un año o algo más comiendo casi en exclusiva fruta (kilos de plátanos, dátiles, naranjas, higos secos, higos frescos, melones, sandías, etc) y kilos de verdura (todos los días de medio a un kilo de lechuga, berza, espinaca, ) cuando me hice unos análisis y salí 85 de azúcar.



De media, la diabetes aparece en una población 20 años después de que se introduzca la comida refinada, el cuerpo humano aguanta y aguanta hasta que deja de hacerlo.

Sobre lo de ser frugívoro, aunque el ser humano lo fuera en un principio, con la migración a zonas más frias y con menos fruta, al igual que la piel, pelo y ojos se ha aclarado para adaptarse, nuestro sistema digestivo también puede haber evolucionado para adaptarse a otros tipos de comida? tal vez un negro del africa trópical con infinitos ancestros de la misma raza que el, comiendo lo mismo que el, no deba comer lo mismo que un blanquito deslechado de ojos claros como yo...


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Feb 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> De media, la diabetes aparece en una población 20 años después de que se introduzca la comida refinada, el cuerpo humano aguanta y aguanta hasta que deja de hacerlo.
> 
> Sobre lo de ser frugívoro, aunque el ser humano lo fuera en un principio, con la migración a zonas más frias y con menos fruta, al igual que la piel, pelo y ojos se ha aclarado para adaptarse, nuestro sistema digestivo también puede haber evolucionado para adaptarse a otros tipos de comida? tal vez un negro del africa trópical con infinitos ancestros de la misma raza que el, comiendo lo mismo que el, no deba comer lo mismo que un blanquito deslechado de ojos claros como yo...



Y eso, aceptando que la fruta ancestral fuera como la de hoy, que no lo es.

Hemos cruzado y recruzado las variedades para obtener frutos con un máximo de azúcar, toqueteando así el equilibrio entre azúcar y fibra, y así nos va.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y eso, aceptando que la fruta ancestral fuera como la de hoy, que no lo es.
> 
> Hemos cruzado y recruzado las variedades para obtener frutos con un máximo de azúcar, toqueteando así el equilibrio entre azúcar y fibra, y así nos va.



eso de la fruta ancestral es falso, y ya puse un artículo que lo demostraba.

Falso e indiferente. El perfil nutricional es lo que importa y por caloría, las frutas, modernas o no, son los alimentos más densos nutricionalmente hablando.

Cualquiera puede hacer los cálculos.

Por otra parte, ¿consideras que existe un límite superior al consumo de fruto diaria (más allás de las calorías totales necesarias, quiero decir, también se puede engordar comiendo demasiada fruta) debido a su contenido en fructosa por mucha fibra que tenga? 

Si crees que existe, ¿cuál sería?

---------- Post added 24-feb-2017 at 19:01 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> De media, la diabetes aparece en una población 20 años después de que se introduzca la comida refinada, el cuerpo humano aguanta y aguanta hasta que deja de hacerlo.
> 
> Sobre lo de ser frugívoro, aunque el ser humano lo fuera en un principio, con la migración a zonas más frias y con menos fruta, al igual que la piel, pelo y ojos se ha aclarado para adaptarse, nuestro sistema digestivo también puede haber evolucionado para adaptarse a otros tipos de comida? tal vez un negro del africa trópical con infinitos ancestros de la misma raza que el, comiendo lo mismo que el, no deba comer lo mismo que un blanquito deslechado de ojos claros como yo...



no se precisa una adaptación fisiológica especial al consumo de fruta porque todos los nutrientes en la misma están predigeridos y apenas tienen antinutrientes ni toxinas. Por eso los animales frugívoros son generalistas.

Lo que hemos perdido es la capacidad de procesar grandes cantidades de hojas verdes con alto contenido de fibra no soluble (reducción del colon y ampliación del intestino delgado).


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eso de la fruta ancestral es falso, y ya puse un artículo que lo demostraba.
> 
> Falso e indiferente. El perfil nutricional es lo que importa y por caloría, las frutas, modernas o no, son los alimentos más densos nutricionalmente hablando.
> 
> ...



Sugus por Dios que cansino aun preguntando por limites?

Leete esto y te contestas a ti mismo:
Síndrome metabólico: MedlinePlus en español
Resistencia a la insulina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Obesidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Toda esta gente le va sentar como una patada en los huevos comer mucha fruta. 

El ultimo estadio es la diabetes tipo II que es cuando el metabolismo de la insulina lo has acabado de joder.

A estos sujetos simplemente un exceso de fruta no les va a dejar adelgazar y segun el grado les hara mucho daño.

Tampoco es tan dificil de entender.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eso de la fruta ancestral es falso, y ya puse un artículo que lo demostraba.
> 
> Falso e indiferente. El perfil nutricional es lo que importa y por caloría, las frutas, modernas o no, son los alimentos más densos nutricionalmente hablando.
> 
> ...



Como coño va a ser denso nutricionalmente algo que contiene un 90% de agua???? Las frutas tendrán su fibra, vitaminas y minerales, pero el 90% es agua.

Si además las tomas en formato zumo, le quitas la fibra. 

Un trozo de aguacate o carne sí que es denso nutricionalmente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Como coño va a ser denso nutricionalmente algo que contiene un 90% de agua???? Las frutas tendrán su fibra, vitaminas y minerales, pero el 90% es agua.
> 
> Si además las tomas en formato zumo, le quitas la fibra.
> 
> Un trozo de aguacate o carne sí que es denso nutricionalmente.



Ya no se porque le contestamos despues de 800 pag escribiendo las mismas tonterias.

Sera que no hay pueblo sin su tonto ni hilo sin su bufon.


----------



## izurruna (25 Feb 2017)

_“Nosotros los médicos, con toda nuestra formación, conocimientos y autoridad, a menudo adquirimos un gran ego que nos hace difícil admitir que estamos equivocados. Así que, aquí está. Admito estar equivocado. Como cirujano cardíaco con 25 años de experiencia, con más de 5000 cirugías realizadas a corazón abierto, hoy ha llegado el momento de reparar el daño con hechos médicos y científicos.”

Durante muchos años me capacité con otros médicos etiquetados como “formadores de opinión”. Bombardeados con literatura científica, asistiendo de forma continua a seminarios, los creadores de opinión hemos insistido en que las enfermedades del corazón son el resultado del simple hecho de tener niveles de colesterol muy elevados en la sangre.

La única terapia aceptada era prescribir medicamentos para bajar el colesterol y una dieta muy restringida en grasas. Insistimos que esto último sin duda disminuiría el colesterol y las enfermedades cardíacas. Cualquier desviación de estas recomendaciones se consideraba una herejía y podía resultar en una mala práctica médica.

¡No está funcionando!

Estas recomendaciones ya no son ni científicamente ni moralmente defendibles. El descubrimiento hace unos años atrás de que la inflamación en la pared arterial es la causa real de la enfermedad cardíaca,
está dando lugar lentamente a un cambio de paradigma en cómo se tratarán las enfermedades cardíacas y otras dolencias crónicas.

Las recomendaciones dietéticas establecidas desde hace mucho tiempo han creado epidemias de obesidad y de diabetes, consecuencias que empequeñecen cualquier otra plaga en la historia en términos de mortalidad, sufrimiento humano y de graves consecuencias económicas.

A pesar de que el 25% de la población toma costosos medicamentos a base de estatinas, y a pesar del hecho de que hemos reducido la cantidad de grasa presente en nuestra dieta, más personas morirán por enfermedades que afectan al corazón.

Las estadísticas de la American Heart Association indican que 75 millones de estadounidenses sufren enfermedades cardíacas, que 20 millones padecen diabetes y 57 millones pre-diabetes. Estos trastornos están afectando cada vez a personas más jóvenes, en mayor número cada año.

En pocas palabras, sin inflamación en el cuerpo, no es posible que se acumule colesterol en las paredes de los vasos sanguíneos y se causen enfermedades cardíacas y ataques. Sin inflamación, el colesterol se mueve libremente por todo el cuerpo. Es la inflamación lo que hace que el colesterol quede atrapado.

La inflamación no es complicada- se trata simplemente de una reacción natural del cuerpo ante invasores extraños tales como bacterias, toxinas o virus. El ciclo de la inflamación es una forma de proteger al cuerpo ante invasores bacterianos y virales. Sin embargo, si exponemos al organismo de forma crónica a daños por toxinas o alimentos que el cuerpo humano no está diseñado para procesar, ocurre una condición llamada inflamación crónica.

¿Qué persona sensata se expondría de forma intencionada y en repetidas ocasiones a alimentos u otras sustancias que sabe que causan daño corporal? Bueno, quizás los fumadores, pero al toman esa decisión de manera voluntaria.

El resto nos limitamos a seguir la dieta recomendada que es baja en grasas y alta en grasas poliinsaturadas y carbohidratos, sin saber que estamos causando repetidos daños a nuestros vasos sanguíneos. Esta agresión repetida produce una inflamación crónica que conduce a la enfermedad cardíaca, a los accidentes cerebrovasculares, a la diabetes y la obesidad.

Permítanme repetir eso: la lesión e inflamación de nuestros vasos sanguíneos está causada por una dieta baja en grasas, algo recomendado durante años por la medicina convencional.

*¿Cuáles son los mayores culpables de la inflamación crónica? En pocas palabras, la sobrecarga de hidratos de carbono simples y procesados (azúcar, harina y todos los productos derivados) y el exceso de consumo de aceites vegetales con omega-6, tales como aceites de soja, maíz y girasol que se encuentran presentes en muchos alimentos procesados.*

Visualiza lo siguiente: un cepillo duro que se frota repetidamente sobre la piel hasta que ésta se enrojece y casi sangra. Mantienes esto varias veces al día, diariamente durante 5 años. Si pudieses tolerar este cepillado doloroso, se produciría sangrado, hinchazón de la zona infectada que cada vez sería peor a medida que repite la agresión. Esta es una buena forma de visualizar el proceso inflamatorio que podría estar pasando en tu cuerpo ahora mismo.

Independiente de dónde se produzca el proceso inflamatorio, bien interna o externamente, es lo mismo. He observado el interior de miles y miles de arterias. Una arteria enferma se ve como si alguien hubiese cogido un cepillo y lo hubiese frotado varias veces contra las paredes. Varias veces al día, todos los días, los alimentos que comemos producen pequeñas lesiones, sobre las que se producen otras, causando que el cuerpo responda de forma continua con inflamación.

A pesar de que resulta tentador el sabor de unos pasteles, nuestros cuerpos responden de forma alarmante, como si un invasor extraño llegara declarando la guerra. Los alimentos cargados con azúcar y carbohidratos simples, o procesados con omega-6 para una mayor vida útil han sido uno de los pilares de la dieta norteamericana oir seis décadas. Estos alimentos han estado envenenando lentamente a todos.

¿Cómo comiendo un simple dulce produce una cascada inflamatoria que hace que te enfermes?

Imagínate derramando miel en tu teclado y tienes una representación visual de lo que ocurre dentro de la célula. Cuando consumimos hidratos de carbono simples tales como el azúcar, los niveles de azúcar en la sangre se elevan rápidamente. Como respuesta, el páncreas secreta insulina, cuya misión principal es que el azúcar ingrese a todas las células donde se almacena para energía. Si la célula está llena y no necesita glucosa, es rechazada para evitar una disfunción de los procesos que se llevan a cabo en su interior.

Cuando tus células rechazan el exceso de glucosa, se elevan los niveles de azúcar en sangre produciendo más insulina, y la glucosa se almacena en forma de grasa.

¿Qué tiene que ver todo esto con la inflamación? La cantidad de azúcar en sangre es controlada en unos rangos muy estrechos. Las moléculas de azúcar extras se unen a una variedad de proteínas que lesionan las paredes de los vasos sanguíneos. Esta lesión repetida de las paredes de los vasos sanguíneos desencadena la inflamación. Cuando sube tu nivel de azúcar en sangre varias veces al día, todos los días, es como frotar con papel de lija el delicado interior de tus vasos sanguíneos.

Si bien no puede observarlo, puedes estar seguro de que ocurre así. Lo ví en más de 5000 pacientes sometidos a cirugía durante los 25 años que llevo ejerciendo. Todos ellos tenían un denominador común: la inflamación de las arterias.

Volvamos al asunto de los pasteles. Ese producto de inocente aspecto, no sólo contiene azúcar, sino que también está elaborados con ácidos grasos omega-6, tales como los provenientes de la soja. Las patatas fritas se fríen con aceite de soja; muchos alimentos procesados se fabrican con ácidos grasos omega-6 para que tengan más larga duración. Mientras que las grasas omega-6 son esenciales- son parte de la membrana celular controlando lo que entra y sale de la célula- deben estar en equilibrio con los omega-3.

Si este equilibrio se rompe por el consumo excesivo de ácidos grasos omega-6, la membrana de la célula produce unas sustancias químicas denominadas citoquinas, que causan directamente inflamación.

Hoy en día, la dieta tipo Americana suele producir un desequilibrio muy grande entre estos dos tipos de ácidos grasos. La relación de desequilibrio puede estar en torno a 15:1, o incluso a 30:1 en favor de los ácidos grasos omega-6. Esta es una enorme cantidad de citoquinas causando inflamación. En el ambiente alimenticio de hoy, una proporción de 3:1 sería óptimo y saludable.

Para empeorar aún más las cosas, el sobrepeso que estás acarreando por comer estas comidas produce una sobrecarga de células grasas que vierten grandes cantidades de productos químicos pro-inflamatorios, lo que se suma a las lesiones causadas por los altos niveles de azúcar en sangre. El proceso que comenzó con un pastel se convierte en un círculo vicioso que con el tiempo genera enfermedades cardíacas, hipertensión arterial, diabetes, y por último, Alzheimer, si el proceso inflamatorio continúa.

No se escapar del hecho de que cuanto más alimentos procesados consumimos, más se dispara la inflamación poco a poco cada día. El cuerpo humano no puede procesar, ni fue diseñado para consumir, alimentos envasados con azúcar y remojados en ácidos grasos omega-6.

No hay otra solución para disminuir la inflamación que consumir alimentos lo más cercano posible a su estado natural. Para reconstruir músculos, consume más proteínas. Elige carbohidratos complejos, tales como los presentes en coloridas frutas, verduras. Reduce o elimina el consumo de los ácidos grasos omega-6 que causan inflamación, tales como el aceite de maíz y soja, y los alimentos procesados que se han elaborado con estos aceites.

Una cucharada de aceite de maíz contiene 7,280 mg de ácidos grasos omega-6; la soja 6,949 mg. En vez de eso, utiliza aceite de oliva o mantequilla, procedente de animales alimentados con pasto.

Las grasas animales contienen menos del 20% de omega-6 y son mucho menos propensas a producir inflamación que los aceites poliinsaturados, supuestamente saludables. Olvida la “ciencia” que te han metido en la cabeza por décadas. La ciencia que las grasas saturada por sí solas producen enfermedades cardíacas no es cierto. La ciencia que las grasas saturadas aumentan el colesterol es también muy débil. Desde que sabemos que el colesterol no es la causa de enfermedades cardíacas, la preocupación por las grasas saturadas es aún más absurda hoy en día.

La teoría del colesterol llevó a recomendar alimentos sin o con poca grasa, lo que trajo consigo la creación de los alimentos que están causando esta epidemia de inflamación. La medicina convencional cometió un tremendo error cuando aconsejó a la gente que evitara las grasas saturadas en favor de los alimentos ricos en ácidos grasos omega-6. Ahora tenemos una epidemia de inflamación arterial, la que conduce a enfermedad cardíaca y otros asesinos silenciosos.

Lo que puedes hacer es elegir alimentos no elaborados. Eliminando los alimentos que producen inflamación y añadiendo los nutrientes esenciales presentes en los alimentos frescos no procesados, revertirás años de daño en tus arterias y en todo su cuerpo casuado por el consumo de la típica dieta americana.

Dr. Dwight Lundell es jefe del Servicio de Cirugía Coronaria en el Banner Heart Hospital, Mesa, AZ. Recientemente dejó la cirugía para centrarse en el tratamiento nutricional de las enfermedades cardíacas. Es el fundador de Healthy Humans Foundation, que promueve la salud humana mediante un enfoque que ayude a las Corporaciones a promover la salud. Es también autor de The Cure for Heart Disease y The Great Cholesterol Lie_


La gran mentira del colesterol - Nueva Salud


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Como coño va a ser denso nutricionalmente algo que contiene un 90% de agua???? Las frutas tendrán su fibra, vitaminas y minerales, pero el 90% es agua.
> 
> Si además las tomas en formato zumo, le quitas la fibra.
> 
> Un trozo de aguacate o carne sí que es denso nutricionalmente.



Romperé una lanza en favor del frugívoro, para que no se diga que no soy ecuánime.

La densidad nutricional no debe compararse en peso, sino en relación a los macronutrientes (o, si se me permite la pequeña herejía, a las calorías).

Una manzana es nutricionalmente mucho más densa que, por ejemplo, el tocino, porque pese a que el segundo aporte más oligoelementos por 100 gramos, no te vas a comer la misma cantidad de tocino que de manzana.

Comerse un par de manzanas es factible, comerse cuarto de kilo de tocino, igual no tanto.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Feb 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Romperé una lanza en favor del frugívoro, para que no se diga que no soy ecuánime.
> 
> La densidad nutricional no debe compararse en peso, sino en relación a los macronutrientes (o, si se me permite la pequeña herejía, a las calorías).
> 
> ...



Sí, a eso me quería referir. Que para llegar a los niveles óptimos de nutrición, si eres vegano, tendrías que comerte 2 o 3 kilos diarios de verduras como dice que hace Sugus.


----------



## InKilinaTor (25 Feb 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sugus por Dios que cansino aun preguntando por limites?
> 
> Leete esto y te contestas a ti mismo:
> Síndrome metabólico: MedlinePlus en español
> ...



Yo creo qie el error es pensar que estar delgado=salud, no señor, creo que eso no es cierto, se puede estar delgado y padecer mil enfermedades y carencias que gordo y estar supersano, otra cosa ea que quiera imitar a los borregos de la tv, entonces valla 2h al gym y operese cada 4 años como hacen ellos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Yo creo qie el error es pensar que estar delgado=salud, no señor, creo que eso no es cierto, se puede estar delgado y padecer mil enfermedades y carencias que gordo y estar supersano, otra cosa ea que quiera imitar a los borregos de la tv, entonces valla 2h al gym y operese cada 4 años como hacen ellos.



Hombre, gordo y súper sano.....raro. Eso sí, asociar delgadez a salud es un error.


----------



## Otto Fenix (26 Feb 2017)

Este hilo parte de la base que estar gordo no es saludable. Llevo poco tiempo leyendo y aun estoy mas convencido que es asi.

Yo no partia de un gran sobrepeso pero estaba hecho una mierda. Ya habia quitado buena parte de los procesados de mi dieta y la cosa mejoro mucho. Ahora tengo claro que mejor dejar toda la mierda procesada puede ser la diferencia entre encontrarme bien como ahora o con problemas como antes.

Y ya de paso son 7 kilos menos en tres meses, sin ser estricto, que me pesaban como una losa. Estaba siempre con dolores articulares y han desaparecido.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Yo creo qie el error es pensar que estar delgado=salud, no señor, creo que eso no es cierto, se puede estar delgado y padecer mil enfermedades y carencias que gordo y estar supersano, otra cosa ea que quiera imitar a los borregos de la tv, entonces valla 2h al gym y operese cada 4 años como hacen ellos.



El error, como de costumbre, es fabricar una falsa dicotomía, verlo todo en blanco y negro.

La salud es multifactorial. Si nos ponemos, la obesidad también es multifactorial.

Hacer una simplificación tan burda como la que propone, delgado = sano, se deja fuera todos los otros factores.

Otra cosa es que, comparando a dos personas que sólo se distingan en si tienen o no sobrepeso, esté más sana la que no está gorda.

E incluso en eso habría que matizar la distribución de grasa subcutánea y visceral, porque lo que es malo para la salud no es estar gordo, sino tener acumulaciones de grasa entorno a los órganos.


----------



## montella (27 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Como coño va a ser denso nutricionalmente algo que contiene un 90% de agua???? Las frutas tendrán su fibra, vitaminas y minerales, pero el 90% es agua.
> 
> Si además las tomas en formato zumo, le quitas la fibra.
> 
> Un trozo de aguacate o carne sí que es denso nutricionalmente.



Pues el otro dia en la web de Authority Nutrition decian q la patata es el alimento mas denso nutricionalmente (destacaba 5) y tiene un 80% de agua a mi me sorprendio tambien.


----------



## rush81 (28 Feb 2017)

De una vez por todas: cómo repartir los hidratos, proteínas y grasas a lo largo del día
De una vez por todas: cómo repartir los hidratos, proteínas y grasas a lo largo del día | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Feb 2017)

rush81 dijo:


> De una vez por todas: cómo repartir los hidratos, proteínas y grasas a lo largo del día
> De una vez por todas: cómo repartir los hidratos, proteínas y grasas a lo largo del día | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS



Artículo con cero fuentes, cero rigor, y muchas opiniones sin fundamentar.

Como siempre en nutrición el rigor científico ni está, ni se le espera.


----------



## sada (2 Mar 2017)

tomo un plátano y una mandarina al día, a media mañana, igual debería de en una temporada cambiarlo por pistachos? que opináis?


----------



## Cormac (2 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> tomo un plátano y una mandarina al día, a media mañana, igual debería de en una temporada cambiarlo por pistachos? que opináis?



Sin saber cual es tú menú el resto del día, es difícil aconsejarte.


----------



## brux (2 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> tomo un plátano y una mandarina al día, a media mañana, igual debería de en una temporada cambiarlo por pistachos? que opináis?



Pero para qué, qué problema tienes y qué objetivo. No sé qué tiene de malo comer fruta o pistachos. En principio mejor la fruta que es cruda, los pistachos están tostados y tienen mucha sal.


----------



## Cormac (2 Mar 2017)

Ahora que las fresas están baratas, aprovecha y llevaté fresas al trabajo. Las mejores frutas, son las frutas rojas, como frambuesas, fresas, moras, arándanos, granada, etc...
Te he dicho que hay que saber que comes el resto del día, porque si es la única fruta que comes en todo el día, pues sin duda mejor la mandarina y el plátano. Sin embargo si para cenar sólo comes fruta, pues mejor comete los pistachos.


----------



## sada (3 Mar 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Ahora que las fresas están baratas, aprovecha y llevaté fresas al trabajo. Las mejores frutas, son las frutas rojas, como frambuesas, fresas, moras, arándanos, granada, etc...
> Te he dicho que hay que saber que comes el resto del día, porque si es la única fruta que comes en todo el día, pues sin duda mejor la mandarina y el plátano. Sin embargo si para cenar sólo comes fruta, pues mejor comete los pistachos.



ok, generalmente desayuno café con leche de almendras cucharada de aceite de coco. sin azúcar ni edulcorante. 
como en al ofi hoy costilla de cerdo al horno con pimientos asados y cebolla
merienda unas rodajas de chorizo o unos tacos de queso o de tocino.
cena...no suelo cenar de plato. unas pipar o una pijada.
a media mañana es cuando tomo el plátano o una mandarina.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2017 at 15:07 ----------




brux dijo:


> Pero para qué, qué problema tienes y qué objetivo. No sé qué tiene de malo comer fruta o pistachos. En principio mejor la fruta que es cruda, los pistachos están tostados y tienen mucha sal.



mi objetivo bajar muslo y un par de kilos


----------



## brux (3 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> mi objetivo bajar muslo y un par de kilos



Si tienes muslos gordos tendrás que perder más de 2 kilos, muchos más.

2 kilos no son nada.


----------



## Cormac (3 Mar 2017)

Pues yo metería fruta, que no tiene porque ser un plátano y una mandarina.
Coge fresas aprovechando que estamos en temporada.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> ok, generalmente desayuno café con leche de almendras cucharada de aceite de coco. sin azúcar ni edulcorante.
> como en al ofi hoy costilla de cerdo al horno con pimientos asados y cebolla
> merienda unas rodajas de chorizo o unos tacos de queso o de tocino.
> cena...no suelo cenar de plato. unas pipar o una pijada.
> ...



Tienes posibilidad de hacer spinning o bicicleta? Esos muslos que quieres bajar se pueden convertir en piernacas


----------



## sada (4 Mar 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Tienes posibilidad de hacer spinning o bicicleta? Esos muslos que quieres bajar se pueden convertir en piernacas



Elíptica que tengo en casa.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> Elíptica que tengo en casa.



Hola Sada,
¿Qué tal te está yendo el germen de trigo?


----------



## sada (6 Mar 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Hola Sada,
> ¿Qué tal te está yendo el germen de trigo?



pues no le noto nada aún, aunque yo creo que es pronto.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Mar 2017)

Un extracto de: Qué alimentación seguir para sentirnos mejor.
*Una dieta sin procesados*







En esta línea, la dietista y profesora Montserrat Reus, parte del colectivo Eres Lo Que Comes, defiende: “Más que obsesionarse con los componentes de cada comida, no hay que olvidar la base, que es comer alimentos de verdad.” Y añade: *“Si tuviera que hacer una recomendación de salud pública, sería eliminar los alimentos con azúcar y harinas procesadas, porque son los que generan subidas y bajadas de azúcar”*.

Hay una creencia generalizada de que los alimentos con azúcar como el chocolate o los helados alivian los estados de ánimo bajo, ansiedad o estrés. Y en parte es cierto, pero es un arma de doble filo.

Cuando ingerimos este tipo de alimentos se produce una subida de azúcar y segregación de endorfinas que para nuestro cuerpo es muy placentero, pero *“este estado es tóxico y nuestro organismo se da prisa en reducir los niveles de azúcar entonces hay una bajada drástica que genera ansiedad y dependencia por la comida emocional dulce”*, explica Reus.​


----------



## autsaider (7 Mar 2017)

Hoy hablé con un dietista. Y me acordé de vosotros.

Dice que existen tropecientas dietas, tropecientas teorías, y muchísimas discusiones. Pero que en realidad existe un consenso establecido sobre lo que es la forma óptima de comer. Que son pocos los que lo discuten, y que suelen ser cantamañanas.

Una dieta donde el grueso de la alimentación consista en alimentos de origen vegetal (frutas, verduras, cereales y legumbres) y donde el grueso de los alimentos estén lo menos manipulados posible. Una dieta de ese tipo no solo es baja en sustancias causantes de enfermedades, sino que además contiene lo que protege a nuestra cuerpo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Hoy hablé con un dietista. Y me acordé de vosotros.
> 
> Dice que existen tropecientas dietas, tropecientas teorías, y muchísimas discusiones. Pero que en realidad existe un consenso establecido sobre lo que es la forma óptima de comer. Que son pocos los que lo discuten, y que suelen ser cantamañanas.
> 
> Una dieta donde el grueso de la alimentación consista en alimentos de origen vegetal (frutas, verduras, *cereales *y legumbres) y donde el grueso de los alimentos estén *lo menos manipulados posible*. Una dieta de ese tipo no solo es baja en sustancias causantes de enfermedades, sino que además contiene lo que protege a nuestra cuerpo.



Sip, seguramente una dieta de consenso incluirá "cereales lo menos manipulados posible"...

...que saldrán igual que entren, porque un cereal no procesado, como que no lo digerimos, y tal y tal.

Por lo demás, moderando la fruta y evitando la más pobre en fibra y rica en fructosa, se lo compro sin problemas.

Máxime considerando que el problema con los alimentos de origen animal es *lo que comen los animales*.

Ahora, si el aporte de alimentos de origen animal proviene de animales en libertad (pescado salvaje, caza, cerdos de dehesa, pollos camperos, etc), entonces son tan saludables como los de origen vegetal, además de aportar una densidad nutricional muy superior.


----------



## angek (7 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Hoy hablé con un dietista. Y me acordé de vosotros.
> 
> Dice que existen tropecientas dietas, tropecientas teorías, y muchísimas discusiones. Pero que en realidad existe un consenso establecido sobre lo que es la forma óptima de comer. Que son pocos los que lo discuten, y que suelen ser cantamañanas.
> 
> Una dieta donde el grueso de la alimentación consista en alimentos de origen vegetal (frutas, verduras, cereales y legumbres) y donde el grueso de los alimentos estén lo menos manipulados posible. Una dieta de ese tipo no solo es baja en sustancias causantes de enfermedades, sino que además contiene lo que protege a nuestra cuerpo.



Pues fíjese que acabo de hablar con uno que dice que la fruta en grandes cantidades es un pasaje a síndrome metabólico, hígado graso, caries, diabetes, etc.

Después consideremos que el consumo de los cereales también regala un billete de ida a lo antes mencionado, las gramíneas requieren una manipulación importante....

Y las legumbres contienen sus lectinas, sus disruptores, su almidón...

Así que reduciría ese consenso a verduras con la mínima cocción que reduzca agentes perjudiciales -como oxalatos o fitatos-. Insuficiente para ser completa.

Edit: 

Con esto digo que hay que tomar decisiones y comprobar cómo funcionamos. No es tan simple como seguir la línea amarilla.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Mar 2017)

angek dijo:


> Pues fíjese que acabo de hablar con uno que dice que la fruta en grandes cantidades es un pasaje a síndrome metabólico, hígado graso, caries, diabetes, etc.
> 
> Después consideremos que el consumo de los cereales también regala un billete de ida a lo antes mencionado, las gramíneas requieren una manipulación importante....
> 
> ...



¿Ha encontrado un dietista que conoce y entiende el impacto de la fructosa sobre el hígado?

No todo está perdido


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Mar 2017)

Cuatro

Cuatro falsos alimentos saludables.
Muy buen reportaje, pero nada que no sepamos ::


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2017)

La Meteo que viene: PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?

interesantisimo

anotar que es Pediatra Hospital de Barbastro IHAN


----------



## angek (7 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Ha encontrado un dietista que conoce y entiende el impacto de la fructosa sobre el hígado?
> 
> No todo está perdido



Bueno. En realidad es médico y se dedica a la investigación. 

O sea que queda un buen trecho.


----------



## Otto Fenix (7 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> La Meteo que viene: PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?
> 
> interesantisimo
> 
> anotar que es Pediatra Hospital de Barbastro IHAN



Que se lo vayan leyendo los cuentacalorias a ver si se enteran de una vez.

Es un buen resumen del hilo.


----------



## angou (7 Mar 2017)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Que se lo vayan leyendo los cuentacalorias a ver si se enteran de una vez.
> 
> Es un buen resumen del hilo.



Da igual, la gente va a seguir el mismo plan: comer menos pero sin dejar de engullir carbos y mierdas, salir a correr con mala pisada y exceso de peso para acabar jodiendose el menisco y los cartílagos, y al final depre porque apenas ha perdido nada y encima le molestan las rodillas al caminar (y no digamos ya para correr).

Todo está ya explicado, pero si la gente no es capaz de abrir la mente hacia algo contrario a lo que les manda la tele, como que es más sano dar carpetazo y a otra cosa.


----------



## brux (7 Mar 2017)

El domingo en el Retiro ya era una pasada. Había tal cantidad de runners corriendo, sobre todo por el camino del perímetro exterior, que parecía una carrera popular. Pero cientos. Vamos a tener que hacer algo con los runners. Se reproducen como conejos y ya son demasiados. Habrá que permitir su caza o algo.

Yo creo que se equivocan con el correr, que la mayoría lo hace por adelgazar y no les adelgaza, y por salud, tampoco gran cosa, incluso les hace daño en las piernas. Lo veo un sufrimiento inútil en la mayoría de los casos. Deberían al menos hacer deportes divertidos o que pongan el cuerpo a tope o bonito, no ese suplicio que es correr. Nadar es un millón de veces mejor.


----------



## piru (7 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> El domingo en el Retiro ya era una pasada. Había tal cantidad de runners corriendo, sobre todo por el camino del perímetro exterior, que parecía una carrera popular. Pero cientos. Vamos a tener que hacer algo con los runners. Se reproducen como conejos y ya son demasiados. Habrá que permitir su caza o algo.
> 
> Yo creo que se equivocan con el correr, que la mayoría lo hace por adelgazar y no les adelgaza, y por salud, tampoco gran cosa, incluso les hace daño en las piernas. Lo veo un sufrimiento inútil en la mayoría de los casos. Deberían al menos hacer deportes divertidos o que pongan el cuerpo a tope o bonito, no ese suplicio que es correr. Nadar es un millón de veces mejor.



Nadar es muy aburrido, sube la tensión (temperatura del agua, apnea) y hay que proteger ojos, oidos y piel.


----------



## brux (7 Mar 2017)

piru dijo:


> Nadar es muy aburrido, sube la tensión (temperatura del agua, apnea) y hay que proteger ojos, oidos y piel.



¿Y correr no es aburrido?? Es insoportable. 

La moda ésta es de gente no-deportista. Todos los mataos no-deportistas y todas las tías ahora corriendo. 

Venga ya.


----------



## Dreke (7 Mar 2017)

angou dijo:


> Da igual, la gente va a seguir el mismo plan: comer menos pero sin dejar de engullir carbos y mierdas, salir a correr con mala pisada y exceso de peso para acabar jodiendose el menisco y los cartílagos, y al final depre porque apenas ha perdido nada y encima le molestan las rodillas al caminar (y no digamos ya para correr).
> 
> Todo está ya explicado, pero si la gente no es capaz de abrir la mente hacia algo contrario a lo que les manda la tele, como que es más sano dar carpetazo y a otra cosa.



Efectivamente, es el resumen perfecto del hilo, pero paso de recomendarlo, todos me toman por loco, pero así se lo coman con sus yogures desnatados y sus biscotes integrales!


----------



## piru (7 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> ¿Y correr no es aburrido?? Es insoportable.
> 
> La moda ésta es de gente no-deportista. Todos los mataos no-deportistas y todas las tías ahora corriendo.
> 
> Venga ya.



Puedes correr por sitios diferentes y cambiar de paisajes. En la natación siempre ves lo mismo: un trozo del fondo de la piscina y de la superficie del agua. Es mucho más aburrido, te lo dice uno que tiene oído de nadador (exostosis) y ahora corre 30' 3 veces por semana


----------



## Shira (7 Mar 2017)

Para adelgazar, hay que hacer ayuno. Es una cuestión de experimentos con éxito.

- La operación de reducción de estomago, por qué funciona?

Porque no comes ná.

- Por qué adelgazan los de programas como Supervivientes y Aventura en pelotas?

Porque no comen ná.

Es decir, cualquiera puede adelgazar, pero casi nadie lo hace porque todos comen de más. Se autoengañan con dietas milagrosas, comen a escondidas o se saltan el régimen. Además esa obsesión por adelgazar produce ansiedad que se paga comiendo más. 

Si a las 9 de la noche aun te quedan fuerzas para ir a correr 10 km, es que ese día has comido de más, porque el cuerpo es sabio, y si no tiene energía no tira palante. Y los kilos acumulados tampoco se van por correr. 

Ayuno. Infalible.


----------



## brux (7 Mar 2017)

piru dijo:


> Puedes correr por sitios diferentes y cambiar de paisajes. En la natación siempre ves lo mismo: un trozo del fondo de la piscina y de la superficie del agua. Es mucho más aburrido, te lo dice uno que tiene oído de nadador (exostosis) y ahora corre 30' 3 veces por semana



Bueno, es verdad. Yo dejé de nadar por aburrimiento también. Pero al menos es el deporte más completo que hay para el cuerpo, mientras que correr lo machaca.


----------



## Cormac (7 Mar 2017)

Shira dijo:


> Para adelgazar, hay que hacer ayuno. Es una cuestión de experimentos con éxito.
> 
> - La operación de reducción de estomago, por qué funciona?
> 
> ...



Pues en supervivientes han llegado tíos mazados y han salido cuerpo escombros de allí. El gordinflón/a cimedoritos que se alimenta mal saldrá mejor y los que se cuiden saldrán con peor cuerpo y salud. En.los campos de concentración saben mucho de eso.
Por otra parte hoy he hecho una sesión de crossfit, mas exigente de cardio que de otra cosa, he cenado a las 21:00 horas y en estos momentos si tuviera que hacer 10 kms, me siento que saldría como una moto.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2017 at 23:43 ----------




brux dijo:


> ¿Y correr no es aburrido?? Es insoportable.
> 
> La moda ésta es de gente no-deportista. Todos los mataos no-deportistas y todas las tías ahora corriendo.
> 
> Venga ya.



Lo malo es el que sale a trotar y trotar cada día, tipo maratoniano. El que hace cambios de ritmo, series, sprints y tal combinando con trote a baja intensidad no es tan malo.
De todas formas es mucho mejor entrenar la fuerza.
Lo.mejor es no especializarse en nada concreto.


----------



## Shira (7 Mar 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues en supervivientes han llegado tíos mazados y han salido cuerpo escombros de allí. El gordinflón/a cimedoritos que se alimenta mal saldrá mejor y los que se cuiden saldrán con peor cuerpo y salud. En.los campos de concentración saben mucho de eso.
> Por otra parte hoy he hecho una sesión de crossfit, mas exigente de cardio que de otra cosa, he cenado a las 21:00 horas y en estos momentos si tuviera que hacer 10 kms, me siento que saldría como una moto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-mar-2017 at 23:43 ----------
> ...



Bueno, no me refiero al extremo de huelga de hambre, sino al ayuno. Tener fuerza de voluntad de hacer ayuno, que nadie se va a morir ni le va a pasar nada si se tira 4 días sin comer, o tomando algo a la noche solamente. Es proponerselo, y pienso, que de esta forma evitas el estar todo el día pensando en comida y en si hoy comes lenguado o pechuga a la plancha. No se puede hacer un régimen pensando todo el día en comida, visitando foros o pesándose en la farmacia para comprobar si se rompió la báscula de casa!!!

Las obsesiones no te van a permitir adelgazar!!, lo mejor es pensar, que no vas a comer en todo el día, y a la noche...algo que elijas, o una leche vegetal, o un sandwich lo que sea,... lo que más te guste. Con dos cohones!

Y después, me lo cuentas.

Sobre el deporte opino lo mismo. Lo que hagas que sea placentero, nada obligado que maltrata tu cuerpo y tu estado anímico, como correr por narices x km, o cosas parecidas. Pon música en casa, o un vídeo en youtube y has zumba!!...suda, ríete. Y adelgazarás.


----------



## sada (8 Mar 2017)

que opináis de los guisantes?
hoy he traído cordero de ayer y guisantes con tocino.


----------



## Qui (8 Mar 2017)

Quería comentar un par de cosas. La primera un nuevo post del Dr. meteorólogo aun mejor que el anterior. Es muy largo pero desde mi punto de vista es un perfecto compendio de todo lo que decimos aquí perfectamente argumentado.

La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1

La segunda es que me gustaría preguntar por las *recargas de carbohidratos*. No sé si será mejor abrir un nuevo hilo pero quería vuestra opinión. Yo ha habido una temporada que había bajado mi temperatura corporal (tenía frío, cosa que nunca me había pasado) e informándome he visto (gracias entre otros a Marcos Vázquez de fitness revolucionario) que haciendo recargas de carbohidratos (bien puntuales o bien más largas) evitamos este problema.
Yo parece que lo he resuelto de momento pero creo que es muy interesante hablar del tema ya que si bajamos el metabolismo basal nos cargamos todos los posibles progresos que podamos hacer por otro lado aparte de las molestias que conlleva.

Gracias por vuestra opinión aunque sé también que acabo de darles un vagón de comida a los trolls ::


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> Bueno, es verdad. Yo dejé de nadar por aburrimiento también. Pero al menos es el deporte más completo que hay para el cuerpo, mientras que correr lo machaca.






El deporte más completo para desarrollar un físico de p*ta madre y no tener ni un gramo de grasa es hacer series de sprint de 100, 200, 400m, etc en pista.

Sólo hay que ver que el físico que tienen los sprinters comparado con los de cualquier otro deporte quitando los que hacen pesas y los gimnastas de anillas.

En los hombres aumenta los niveles de testosterona de forma natural que da gusto y quema grasa como si no hubiera mañana para reparar los tejidos después de las sesiones de entreno.

Hay muchos artículos por Internet explicando las bondades de entrenar de esa forma, pero como digo sólo hace falta ver los físicos de los sprinters.


----------



## brux (8 Mar 2017)

Otra magufada típica del vendemotos Marcos de fitness revolucionario. Los sprinters se machacan en el gimnasio como culturistas y se meten de todo y van hasta las cejas. Esprintar no desarrolla ninguna musculatura. 

Lo que dice es que hay que meterle peso, carga y fuerza al cuerpo y que es mejor esprintar que el running, cosa cierta, pero no desarrolla nada el cuerpo, ni las piernas siquiera, eso en el gimnasio.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> Otra magufada típica del vendemotos Marcos de fitness revolucionario. Los sprinters se machacan en el gimnasio como culturistas y se meten de todo y van hasta las cejas. *Esprintar no desarrolla ninguna musculatura*.
> 
> Lo que dice es que hay que meterle peso, carga y fuerza al cuerpo y que es mejor esprintar que el running, cosa cierta, pero no desarrolla nada el cuerpo, ni las piernas siquiera, eso en el gimnasio.




Bueno, vale, como ya veo el nivel abandonaré ordenadamente este hilo sin hacer ruido y sin molestar.


----------



## sada (8 Mar 2017)

Qui dijo:


> Quería comentar un par de cosas. La primera un nuevo post del Dr. meteorólogo aun mejor que el anterior. Es muy largo pero desde mi punto de vista es un perfecto compendio de todo lo que decimos aquí perfectamente argumentado.
> 
> La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1
> 
> ...



este chaval es un crack, que alguien le invite a participar en el foro


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> que opináis de los guisantes?
> hoy he traído cordero de ayer y guisantes con tocino.



Yo los como, están buenos. Con jamoncito y cebolla :baba::baba:

Ayy llevo unos días pecando...una napolitana, pan... :´´´(
Ahora un mes de penitencia ::


----------



## brux (8 Mar 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Bueno, vale, como ya veo el nivel abandonaré ordenadamente este hilo sin hacer ruido y sin molestar.



¿Pero has dicho en serio que las bestias velocistas están así sólo por esprintar? Marcos dice que el running es perjudicial y deja cuerpo de yonki, cosa cierta, y que hay que meter peso y entrenamientos explosivos como el sprint, pero el cuerpo lo tienes que trabajar con resistencia, como el agua, pesas o ruedas crossfit, mezclas cosas. Yo en el colegio era velocista y luego jugaba al rugby de ala, que es el más rápido y mejor sprinter del equipo. Y la musculatura hay que trabajarla.


----------



## lewis (8 Mar 2017)

De verdad qué esto es lo que hay que darle a un diabético, copio:

Una persona que presenta síntomas de hipoglucemia que desaparecen en 10 minutos *tras la **toma de azúcar* y en la que los niveles de glucosa en la sangre son inferiores a 45 mg/dl (2,5 mmol/l), deber ser examinada en un hospital.

Cuando se diagnostica hipoglucemia reactiva lo más importante es modificar la dieta. *Ésta debe ser abundante en hidratos de carbono complejos *(patatas, arroz, pasta, legumbres) y los alimentos deben repartirse en varias comidas pequeñas (desayuno, almuerzo, cena con refrigerios a media mañana, media tarde y antes de acostarse) *para evitar la estimulación excesiva del **páncreas y las fluctuaciones en la secreción de insulina.
*

Es que ésta mañana a una niña diabética que tenía 54 la profe le ha dado parte de un azucarillo y he alucinado en colores. :8::8:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Mar 2017)

lewis dijo:


> De verdad qué esto es lo que hay que darle a un diabético, copio:
> 
> Una persona que presenta síntomas de hipoglucemia que desaparecen en 10 minutos *tras la **toma de azúcar* y en la que los niveles de glucosa en la sangre son inferiores a 45 mg/dl (2,5 mmol/l), deber ser examinada en un hospital.
> 
> ...



Madre del amor hermoso!!! Qué manera de cargarte para siempre la salud de una persona, eso debería tener cárcel!:8:


----------



## lewis (8 Mar 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso!!! Qué manera de cargarte para siempre la salud de una persona, eso debería tener cárcel!:8:



Le he dicho que qué hacia y me ha contestado que si no toma azúcar la niña se podía desmayar.


----------



## Pichorrica (9 Mar 2017)

Lo dije una vez en este hilo

Que la única medico que a sus pacientes les quitaba de raíz nada mas al entrar a su consulta los azucares refinados y harinas era una inmunóloga, que de bioquimica sabe un rato largo.

Los endocrinos que conozco de vista de mi ciudad, 2 están gordos pero gordos, como el de vascular, y una mujer que esta demacraisima, que da pena verla


----------



## Qui (9 Mar 2017)

lewis dijo:


> De verdad qué esto es lo que hay que darle a un diabético, copio:
> 
> Una persona que presenta síntomas de hipoglucemia que desaparecen en 10 minutos *tras la **toma de azúcar* y en la que los niveles de glucosa en la sangre son inferiores a 45 mg/dl (2,5 mmol/l), deber ser examinada en un hospital.
> 
> ...



Yo tenía hace un par de años un alumno diabético (unos 18 años de edad) y se estaba a todas horas mirando el azúcar. Si lo tenía bajo se tomaba un zumo (se traía bricks de litro) y si estaba alto se pinchaba. Creo que va directo al desastre.
Mi difunto tío diabético (fue lo que le mató) parecido. Un hombre que engordó lo indecible y que seguía a rajatabla las recomendaciones oficiales. Poco después de fallecer fue cuando apareció este hilo y cuando empecé a interesarme por este tipo de alimentación. Me acuerdo mucho de mi tío y me hubiera gustado poder hablar con él del tema aunque estoy casi seguro de que no me hubiera hecho ningún caso ya que hacía a rajatabla lo que le decían sus médicos. Ni que decir tiene que estaba día sí y día también en el hospital. Por cierto, su hija es enfermera.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Mar 2017)

Qui dijo:


> Yo tenía hace un par de años un alumno diabético (unos 18 años de edad) y se estaba a todas horas mirando el azúcar. Si lo tenía bajo se tomaba un zumo (se traía bricks de litro) y si estaba alto se pinchaba. Creo que va directo al desastre.
> Mi difunto tío diabético (fue lo que le mató) parecido. Un hombre que engordó lo indecible y que seguía a rajatabla las recomendaciones oficiales. Poco después de fallecer fue cuando apareció este hilo y cuando empecé a interesarme por este tipo de alimentación. Me acuerdo mucho de mi tío y me hubiera gustado poder hablar con él del tema aunque estoy casi seguro de que no me hubiera hecho ningún caso ya que hacía a rajatabla lo que le decían sus médicos. Ni que decir tiene que estaba día sí y día también en el hospital. Por cierto, su hija es enfermera.





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso!!! Qué manera de cargarte para siempre la salud de una persona, eso debería tener cárcel!:8:



Ojo cuidao, que corremos el riesgo de pasarnos de frenada.

No olvidemos que, pese a que las llamemos "diabetes" a ambas, la diabetes tipo 1 y tipo 2 NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER EN CUANTO A CAUSAS, y por tanto tampoco en cuanto a tratamiento y recomendaciones.

La diabetes tipo dos la causa un exceso de carbohidratos, que provoca fluctuaciones en los niveles de glucosa en sangre, que son regulados mediante secreción de insulina, que acaba por causar resistencia a la insulina, y ya está el circo montado. Es una enfermedad de EXCESO DE INSULINA

La diabetes tipo uno la causa *una incapacidad de segregar insulina*, porque un trastorno autoinmune ha destruido las células beta del páncreas. Es una enfermedad de DEFECTO DE INSULINA.

Mientras que dar hidratos rápidos a alguien cuyo problema es que segrega demasiada insulina es, a ojos vista, una chorrada, hacer lo mismo con alguien cuyo problema es que no segrega insulina, sino que se la tiene que pinchar (y por tanto, en lugar de que sus niveles de azúcar estén regulados internamente, lo tiene que hacer "a ojo") es una necesidad: sus bajos niveles de azúcar se deben a que se ha pinchado insulina "de más".


----------



## Rauxa (9 Mar 2017)

Jason Fung, dice que las dos diabetes pese a tener orígenes distintos, deberían tratarse igual


----------



## zapatitos (9 Mar 2017)

Pues me acaban de dar el resultado del análisis que me hicieron hace unos días y paso a poner algunas cifras:

*CREATININA 0,51
ACIDO URICO 4.5
COLESTEROL TOTAL 217
HDL 75
LDL 131
TRIGLICERIDOS 55
GOT 32
GPT 26
GGT 8
TSH 1.45
MICROALBUMINA 13
GLUCOSA 84
HB GLICOSILADA 5*

Para quien no lo sepa la Prueba de la Hemoglobina Glicosilada es una de las que se hacen para detectar la prediabetes midiendo el nivel promedio de glucosa en sangre durante los últimos tres meses. 

Como soy un sujeto obeso según mi doctora Cara de Pittbull y por tanto con gran riesgo de sufrir diabetes me la hizo. Los valores normales son entre 4 y 6, pues toma ni poco ni mucho sino justito en el medio 

A regañadientes ha tenido que admitir que lo tengo todo muy bien, *"bueno ese colesterol total habría que bajarlo más porque está un poquitín alto"* me ha dicho al final para rascar algo :XX:

Con esos niveles de HDL y Triglicéridos ese colesterol está fenomenal pero no he entrado a su trapo y así meterme en su terreno, simplemente me he callado y me he hecho el loco.

*Cara Pittbull:* Le mandaría algo para bajar ese colesterol pero ya se que no se las va a tomar.

*Yo:* Pues acertó, con esa analítica no me pienso tomar ningún tipo de fármaco.

No ha tenido ni fuerzas para decirme que ella es la médica ni para restregarme su título de medicina, pues ya se puede usted marchar y dígale al siguiente que pase :XX:

En resumen, siento decepcionar de esta manera a todos mis fans panaderos que pronostican mi muerte prematura sufriendo todas las enfermedades habidas y por haber. Está claro que algún día tarde o temprano los agoreros acertarán y me moriré como todos, aunque yo con tal de joderlos soy capaz de ser eterno y no morirme jamás, como cantaba el gran Evaristo: 

*Puede que nunca tenga un colega
Que necesite de mí
Pero me bastan mis enemigos
Por ellos he de vivir*



En otro orden de cosas, cuando fuí a hacerme el análisis coincidí con uno de estos agoreros que pronostican mi muerte por mi alimentación y ejercicio físico. Me dijo que tenía azúcar en la sangre y que estaba tomando las pastillas. 52 años y está en la primera fase de la Diabetes. Me lo dijo riéndose y tomandóselo a guasa, la borregada tiene ya tan asumida la plaga de la diabetes que se la toman como algo normal cuando es una de las enfermedades que más afectan a tu calidad de vida.

Yo asentí a todo y no dije nada, bastante tiene el pobre con ser otro borrego más con nula capacidad de analítica ni de pensar por si mismo. Así le va a la borregada y así me está yendo a mí, pero bueno allá cada cual con su vida que yo bastante tengo con la mía.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (9 Mar 2017)

Si tengo que ir al endocrino y me encuentro un gordo pido que me lo cambien pero ya, en mi hospital no he visto ninguno gordo...

La hemoglobina glucosilada se considera alta a partir de 5.7, aunque algunos aun dicen que 6, es como la azucar en ayunas, algunos aun están con 110 aunque ya se considera alta a partir de 100


----------



## Qui (9 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ojo cuidao, que corremos el riesgo de pasarnos de frenada.
> 
> No olvidemos que, pese a que las llamemos "diabetes" a ambas, la diabetes tipo 1 y tipo 2 NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER EN CUANTO A CAUSAS, y por tanto tampoco en cuanto a tratamiento y recomendaciones.
> 
> ...



Cierto lo de la diabetes tipo 1 pero es que este chico estaba a todas horas o bebiendo zumo o yéndose a ponerse insulina. Era un sube baja continuo que no me parece que sea normal para nada. Hubo una profesora en el colegio diabética también (supongo que tipo I porque estaba como un palo de flaca) y jamás le vi hacer nada raro ni ir corriendo a pincharse. También es cierto que el chaval era un poco tarambana. Por cierto, delgado pero con tripa incipiente.


----------



## InKilinaTor (9 Mar 2017)

Cuando hay um bajon de insulina es normal tomarse. Un poco de qzucar, mi padre sipre lo llebaba y murio a los 86 desnucado por un resbalon, comiendo pan, pasta,etc, ojito con aconsejar lo que no sabeis.


----------



## sada (9 Mar 2017)

que opináis de los copos de avena? 
hoy he probado para traerme a la oficina esta opción
Muesli casero: bote vacío y mezcla copos de avena integral del día, frutos secos, pasas, coco rallado, añadí leche de almendra caliente y listo.

muy rico y saciante, lo tomé a las 8 y hasta las 13 no tuve nada de hambre.

El blog healthy: Desayunos con avena: dime cuánto tiempo tienes para desayunar y te diré cómo preparar la avena


----------



## walda (9 Mar 2017)

Pues el otro día me tomé un batido de helado de vainilla, leche y galletas oreo. Estaba de vicio, pero ya he vuelto a la normalidad y a no tomar azúcares. Quizás eso de darme cuenta de lo bueno y enviciante que era, fue una señal, de que si está tan bueno, no puede ser bueno. 

Los copos de avena lo veo bastante sanos, la verdad.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> que opináis de los copos de avena?
> hoy he probado para traerme a la oficina esta opción
> Muesli casero: bote vacío y mezcla avena, frutos secos, pasas, coco añadí leche de almendra caliente y listo.
> 
> ...



Por enredar, las uvas son la fruta con peor proporción azúcares/fibra. Y las pasas son lo mismo, pero sin agua y posiblemente con azúcar añadido.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Mar 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Cuando hay um bajon de insulina es normal tomarse. Un poco de qzucar, mi padre sipre lo llebaba y murio a los 86 desnucado por un resbalon, comiendo pan, pasta,etc, ojito con aconsejar lo que no sabeis.



Y como tu padre comió de todo y duró hasta los 86, ya sabes mucho.


----------



## InKilinaTor (9 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y como tu padre comió de todo y duró hasta los 86, ya sabes mucho.



Seguramente mas que el doctor chumberas, pero de veras no discuto con fanaticos, cuento lo que la experiencia me dice, si no fuese asi no lo haría.


----------



## brux (9 Mar 2017)

Yo ayer comí en un hindú de Lavapiés un plato de arroz basmati con carne por 6€ que me vuelve loco. Está buenísimo, el mejor arroz basmati del mundo lo hacen en ese badulake, y la carne guisada baranyi con especias hindúes te quieres morir. 

Sales con olor a costo y pachuli pero merece la pena. Además con eso comes para dos días, 24 horas llevo y todavía me dura el sabor y la tripa llena.


----------



## InKilinaTor (9 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> Yo ayer comí en un hindú de Lavapiés un plato de arroz basmati con carne por 6€ que me vuelve loco. Está buenísimo, el mejor arroz basmati del mundo lo hacen en ese badulake, y la carne guisada baranyi con especias hindúes te quieres morir.
> 
> Sales con olor a costo y pachuli pero merece la pena. Además con eso comes para dos días, 24 horas llevo y todavía me dura el sabor y la tripa llena.



Mas datos por favor, adoro el arroz ese que mata lentamente, algunos les mata durante 80 años, que horror XD


----------



## zapatitos (9 Mar 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *Cuando hay um bajon de insulina es normal tomarse. Un poco de qzucar, mi padre sipre lo llebaba y murio a los 86 desnucado por un resbalon, comiendo pan, pasta,etc, ojito con aconsejar lo que no sabeis.*



Claro, y el Carrillo se fumaba a Dios por las patas y murió a los 97, más años que tu padre fíjate tú.

¿Qué me quieres decir entonces con tu argumento, que como el Carrillo fumó como un carretero y murió a los 97, fumar es cojonudo y hay que meterse entre pecho y espalda tres paquetes de Ducados diarios que no te pasa nada?

¿Como podeis tener ahora tantos estudios pero a la vez tan poco cerebro? Es que no me lo explico :bla:

Saludos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (9 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Claro, y el Carrillo se fumaba a Dios por las patas y murió a los 97, más años que tu padre fíjate tú.
> 
> ¿Qué me quieres decir entonces con tu argumento, que como el Carrillo fumó como un carretero y murió a los 97, fumar es cojonudo y hay que meterse entre pecho y espalda tres paquetes de Ducados diarios que no te pasa nada?
> 
> ...



De verdad, que tener estufios solo significa que repites lo que te enseñan, sea correcto o no (recuerdo la egb y la orbita elíptica), fumar es malo, abusar del azucar es malo, de las grasa es malo, pero aqui leo burradas como tomar sal para quitar el hambre, comerse 1kg de salmon, etc, ni dos o tres cigarros al dia te van a matar, ni un azucarillo,ni un plato de pasta, sois unos fanaticos, en enero me hice pruebas de sangre y estoy perfecto, como de todo, reconozco que no me gusta el dulce, pero ojito con dar consejos sobre enfermedades leyendo a un medico chino.
En china hadta que no llego la medicina y la dieta moderna morian a los 50, este tio chino es rico gracias a ti y la gente se swguira muriendo.


----------



## sada (9 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por enredar, las uvas son la fruta con peor proporción azúcares/fibra. Y las pasas son lo mismo, pero sin agua y posiblemente con azúcar añadido.



ok traté de buscar unas sin azúcar añadido, solo uvas o eso pone pero vete tu a saber. 
lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## brux (9 Mar 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Mas datos por favor, adoro el arroz ese que mata lentamente, algunos les mata durante 80 años, que horror XD



Es éste Google Maps

Es zona no-go, nunca entran españoles. Y no he comido nada más, solo el arroz con carne, pero no estoy seguro si es el biranyi o el karahi, creo que el karahi de hecho. Están mal escritos los dos. Son de Bangladesh y la tele es de Bangladesh y la miran todos

Y unos metros más abajo hay un badulake que vende de todo, sacos de basmati enormes, mil especias buenísimas que te recomienda Apu, y una especie de empanadas de verdura al curry con especias suyas por 1€ que hace su mujer que te mueres.

Es éste 

49 Calle de Lavapiés

Google Maps


----------



## InKilinaTor (9 Mar 2017)

Ahi se puede comer o solo llevar? Es lonchafinista?


----------



## brux (9 Mar 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Ahi se puede comer o solo llevar? Es lonchafinista?



Joder, es baratísimo. De inmis pobres. Más barato imposible en Madrid.
Comer o llevar. Hay bastantes mesas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Mar 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> De verdad, que tener estufios solo significa que repites lo que te enseñan, sea correcto o no (recuerdo la egb y la orbita elíptica), fumar es malo, abusar del azucar es malo, de las grasa es malo, pero aqui leo burradas como tomar sal para quitar el hambre, comerse 1kg de salmon, etc, ni dos o tres cigarros al dia te van a matar, ni un azucarillo,ni un plato de pasta, sois unos fanaticos, en enero me hice pruebas de sangre y estoy perfecto, como de todo, reconozco que no me gusta el dulce, pero ojito con dar consejos sobre enfermedades leyendo a un medico chino.
> En china hadta que no llego la medicina y la dieta moderna morian a los 50, este tio chino es rico gracias a ti y la gente se swguira muriendo.



Bueno como nos has llamado fanaticos voy a ser generoso contigo y te voy a llamar subnormal.

Digo que voy a ser generoso porque ademas te voy a explicar porque eres subnormal.

En este hilo se han colgado junto con el hilo de los estudios cientos de investigaciones serias, algunas de revistas medicas rigurosas y otras directamente del Pubmed. Los estudios salen de instituciones medicas y universidades, osea que son fuentes serias y contrastables.

El que prefiera creerse las paridas que publican o dan en ruedas de prensa algunos ministerios o incluso la OMS, que no son mas que instituciones politicas, alla el.

Aqui ademas de contar nuestra experiencia personal, que ha supuesto perdidas de peso importantes y una mejora de la salud, nos hemos hecho analiticas y muchos conforeros las han colgado por aqui y se ha debatido sobre ello.

Creo que he sido lo suficientemente claro, y para mas claridad tienes chorrocientas paginas para leertelas y luego ya puedes rebuznar pero con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Mar 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> De verdad, que tener estufios solo significa que repites lo que te enseñan, sea correcto o no (recuerdo la egb y la orbita elíptica), fumar es malo, abusar del azucar es malo, de las grasa es malo, pero aqui leo burradas como tomar sal para quitar el hambre, comerse 1kg de salmon, etc, ni dos o tres cigarros al dia te van a matar, ni un azucarillo,ni un plato de pasta, sois unos fanaticos, en enero me hice pruebas de sangre y estoy perfecto, como de todo, reconozco que no me gusta el dulce, pero ojito con *dar consejos sobre enfermedades leyendo a un medico chino*.
> En china hadta que no llego la medicina y la dieta moderna morian a los 50, este tio chino es rico gracias a ti y la gente se swguira muriendo.



Un médico canadiense, pero como tú lo veas. 
Y por cierto que sus consejos son GRATIS, y seguirlos no es que sea gratis, es que AHORRA DINERO (su principal consejo para el sobrepeso es AYUNAR, o sea NO COMER. Si hay algo más barato que eso...) así que ya me contarás cómo es rico gracias a mí...


----------



## zapatitos (9 Mar 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *De verdad, que tener estufios solo significa que repites lo que te enseñan, sea correcto o no (recuerdo la egb y la orbita elíptica), fumar es malo, abusar del azucar es malo, de las grasa es malo, pero aqui leo burradas como tomar sal para quitar el hambre, comerse 1kg de salmon, etc, ni dos o tres cigarros al dia te van a matar, ni un azucarillo,ni un plato de pasta, sois unos fanaticos, en enero me hice pruebas de sangre y estoy perfecto, como de todo, reconozco que no me gusta el dulce, pero ojito con dar consejos sobre enfermedades leyendo a un medico chino.
> En china hadta que no llego la medicina y la dieta moderna morian a los 50, este tio chino es rico gracias a ti y la gente se swguira muriendo.*



Llevo bastante tiempo por este hilo y no recuerdo haber visto eso que dices de la sal y el salmón, no digo que nadie lo haya puesto porque todo es posible pero al menos yo no lo recuerdo ¿podrías ser tan amable de indicarme los posts o el nick de quien afirma semejantes cosas?

Yo si puedo afirmar que los panaderos y los jipis aquí habeis puesto burradas como por ejemplo lo de comerse varios kilos de mangos diarios y yo no tiro la piedra y escondo la mano, eso lo ha defendido por ejemplo el sugus.

Fanático y totalitario es quien quiere obligarte a hacer las cosas a su manera y solo a su manera y que yo sepa aquí nadie quiere obligar a nadie a nada, simplemente defienden un estilo de alimentación y lo comentan en un hilo. Al contrario, sois gente como tú los que estais siempre por este hilo merodeando intentándoles atacar por seguir su estilo de alimentación. Lo del fanatismo y totalitarismo va más con gente contraria a lo que se predica aquí, como los jipis herbívoros y comeflores que no admiten ninguna disidencia a su forma de pensar o los comepanes que te atacan sin piedad por elegir no consumirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (9 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Llevo bastante tiempo por este hilo y no recuerdo haber visto eso que dices de la sal y el salmón, no digo que nadie lo haya puesto porque todo es posible pero al menos yo no lo recuerdo ¿podrías ser tan amable de indicarme los posts o el nick de quien afirma semejantes cosas?
> 
> Yo si puedo afirmar que los panaderos y los jipis aquí habeis puesto burradas como por ejemplo lo de comerse varios kilos de mangos diarios y yo no tiro la piedra y escondo la mano, eso lo ha defendido por ejemplo el sugus.
> 
> ...



Lo siento, lp he biscado y no lo veo, no soy ni panadero ni hipi u si entro es por qie siempre se aprende algo, pero en mi parever estan equivocafos al eliminar completamente el trigo de sus dietas, no veo el motivo pues es BBB, se puede sustituir pero seguimos en ñas mismas,las creo qie halla nada maño, la dosis es lo que importa y esta varia persona a persona.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Mar 2017)

En Villajoyosa ya he visto una panadería que anuncia pan bajo en carbohidratos por encargo, entré a preguntar y me contestaron así como de mala manera que era para los idiotas de los extranjeros que están locos y piden pan de frutos secos y cosas raras...


----------



## osona (9 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> que opináis de los copos de avena?
> hoy he probado para traerme a la oficina esta opción
> Muesli casero: bote vacío y mezcla copos de avena integral del día, frutos secos, pasas, coco rallado, añadí leche de almendra caliente y listo.
> 
> ...



No sólo suscribo lo que se cita es que además soy practicante asíduo de ello, y hay que ver como los hidratos de carbono complejos van "trabajando" lentamente y dan saciedad hasta la hora de comer y evitar "picar" entre horas, alguna "chuche" poco recomendable.


----------



## McFly (10 Mar 2017)

Hola compás
Me he pasado por aquí a ver que se cocía que hace mucho que no entro en este hilo.

Me ha sorprendido leer que el enorme deporte es tal o cual y también sobre el azúcar.

En mi blog frenoaltiempo estoy contando lo que hago sin dar cátedra. Sencillamente implemento cosas y cuento cómo me van y puedo decir varias cosas en primera persona.

1.- azúcar es veneno. Sin más. No hay discusion posible. 
2.- testosterona envejece...Cuanta menos mejor y se activa a través de la insulina. A más insulina más testosterona.
3.- todos los deportes de invierno y cada uno tiene un objetivo. Yo quiero no envejecer y necesito autofagia. A mi el sprint no me vale para nada. Yo corro 35 minutos 3 días en semana, patino, camino etc....80% vol Max O2. Activar los músculos y esas cosas están muy guay pero mi etapa de rompebragas ya quedó atrás y no quiero acelerar el envejecimiento.
Mirad el Mario Luna ese que se piensa que se mantiene muy bien pq folla mucho...Lamentablemente teta y sopa no caben en la boca y un cuerpo anabolizado es el resultado del trabajo de mTor y procesos anabolizantes, insulina y testosterona....Todo eso envejece.

Sobre la dieta yo he llegado a la conclusión que leí unas páginas atrás.
Comida procesada es lo peor, azúcar. Gluten, y químicos....Todo natural y cuánto más alcalino mejor ...Carne con 2 veces en semana vas que te matas.
Fruta no abandonar pero tampoco abusar.

No se....El hilo lleva muchas cosas al olvido y las trae de nuevo a colación....En fin

Yo ahora mismo tomo metformina cada mañana 425 mgr. Y mis niveles de azúcar están de puta madre sin picos. Ayunas 90 y pandrial 105.
Medio día coq10
Noche raíz de astrágalo
Con las comidas te de jengibre en vez de agua
Cena Omega 3 y alcalinidad a tope con cena para estar en la zona buena de insulina.

Me veo genial a día de hoy eso si no soy un rocoso ni quiero serlo pero me siento ligero y me veo bien en el espejo.

2 días en semana alternas hago ayuno intermitente de 18 horas.

Muy importante salir a hacer deporte con tanques de servicio diario vacíos para activar AMPK y quemar grasas a tope


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Mar 2017)

En el Campillo de Manuela dan mierda para comer, eso si muy especiada para disimular.

El camarero acaba de salir del badulaque donde es carnicero, o del locutorio después de fregar el suelo. Son holdings de gente que trabaja doce o catorce horas al dia para un patrón de Bangladesh y contribuyen a expulsar a los españoles de estos trabajos, solo queda el bar el jamón, pues estos quieren vivir además de trabajar.

Cada empleado de estos, que cotiza por el mínimo, se trae mujer e hijos a colapsar el ambulatorio.

Vosotros veréis lo que haceis, pero yo prefiero bancos que terrazas y empleados de cuarenta horas semanales por un sueldo digno.


----------



## osona (10 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Llevo bastante tiempo por este hilo y no recuerdo haber visto eso que dices de la sal y el salmón, no digo que nadie lo haya puesto porque todo es posible pero al menos yo no lo recuerdo ¿podrías ser tan amable de indicarme los posts o el nick de quien afirma semejantes cosas?
> 
> Yo si puedo afirmar que los panaderos y los jipis aquí habeis puesto burradas como por ejemplo lo de comerse varios kilos de mangos diarios y yo no tiro la piedra y escondo la mano, eso lo ha defendido por ejemplo el sugus.
> 
> ...



El tema de comer sal, está en un hilo de esta sección titulado:
Como parar las ansias de comer
Abierto por el forero François y contestado por el forero Jorkomboi, en el post nº 27 del 3 del corriente.


----------



## montañita (10 Mar 2017)

Interesante tema.

Yo sufro anorexia desde que soy adolescente. Tengo treinta y tantos... y la enfermedad digamos estable. Mi IMC actual es 17. Me he leído todos los libros, revistas, estudios, y demás información referente a dietas, nutrición, enfermedades autoinmunes, deportes, etc etc etc.

Lo que he aprendido es que ni la grasa ni las proteínas son malas para adelgazar. Ni los carbohidratos complejos (verduras, frutas, legumbres). Mejor dicho, nada que sea natural y sin procesar es malo.

Yo como muchos frutos secos al día. Almendras, nueces, pipas de calabaza y también ciruelas pasas. Unos 25gr de cada uno. Y mi colesterol está en 140. El HDL por encima del LDL. A veces como jamón serrano, pero poco.

Lo malo es que como no tomo leche ni como casi carne, pues vitamina B12 me falta y tuve falta de hierro y vitamina D que ya está bien a base de suplementos.

Hace un año tomaba el capuccino de Nescafé con leche. Lo endulzaba con edulcorante pero me tomaba 2 tazas diarias. Un día decidí eliminarlo de mi lista de alimentos permitidos, y en 1 mes baje 4Kg. Sin modificar nada más. Porque ese capuccino está cargado de azúcar y carbohidratos refinados que joden mucho...

Pero lo cierto es que cuando alguien quiere adelgazar le dicen que reduzca grasas y cuente calorías. Pero el problema principal son el azúcar, y los carbohidratos complejos.

El ayuno intermitente también es genial para adelgazar o simplemente mantenerse en un peso estable. De hecho, lo de las 5 comidas al día no tiene sentido. Con 3 comidas sobra e incluso hay gente que hace sólo 1. Tener el estómago lleno todo el día no es bueno.

O por ejemplo, si un día especial comemos demasiado, porque de vez en cuando no está mal darse el capricho, pues al dia siguiente se hace un ayuno y se evita que pase factura tantas calorías.

Y otra de las cosas que engorda, es el estrés. Genera cortisol y el mismo contribuye al almacenamiento de grasa en el cuerpo.
Hay que intentar dormir 8 horas diarias y relajarse ya sea practicando ejercicio o meditación, leer, foll**, etc.

Respecto a China, hay un libro llamado "El estudio de China" escrito por un médico de USA. Esos que dicen que los chinos se morían antes de los 50 antes de que llegara la medicina occidental etc, deberían leerlo. 
Aunque advierto que como es normal, al médico y al libro lo desprestigian por ir en contra de las grandes industrias y medicina tradicional.

Un saludo! 

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 02:16 ----------




McFly dijo:


> Hola compás
> Me he pasado por aquí a ver que se cocía que hace mucho que no entro en este hilo.
> 
> Me ha sorprendido leer que el enorme deporte es tal o cual y también sobre el azúcar.
> ...



Muy cierto todo lo que dices.

No he podido leer tu blog pero lo he puesto en mi lista de tareas :rolleye:


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sip, seguramente una dieta de consenso incluirá "cereales lo menos manipulados posible"...
> 
> ...que saldrán igual que entren, porque un cereal no procesado, como que no lo digerimos, y tal y tal.
> 
> ...



moderemos la fruta y la grasa y proteína animal ad libitum, campeón.

Así estamos como estamos, porque se pasó de comer tres veces a la semana carne, a comerla tres veces al día.

Pero nada, es que es el azúcar y los carbohidratos (aunque se coman menos, menos pan, menos legumbres, menos arroz que antes).

Cuanta estupidez.

Además los animales están arriba en la escala trófica, acumulan más toxinas, ni los animales salvajes se salvan. El pescado en realidad ya es incomestible. 



> entonces son tan saludables como los de origen vegetal, además de aportar una densidad nutricional muy superior.




esto es falso en más de un sentido, en densidad calórica las frutas son los alimentos más densos en micronutrientes, las legumbres tiene una densidad másica de proteína similar a la carne.

Pero podéis seguir creyendo que un esquimal o mongol estaban más sanos que un chino, un japonés o un español del siglo XVI, que no es verdad ni lo ha sido nunca.


----------



## montañita (10 Mar 2017)

Artículo publicado por un médico deportista en su blog:

La Meteo que viene: PARA QUEMAR GRASAS... INGIERE GRASAS EN LUGAR DE CARBOHIDRATOS. 5 minutos de la conferencia del Dr. Rosedale


----------



## montella (10 Mar 2017)

Tras casi 2 años de hilo creo q hay unanimidad en el mensaje.Cada dia mas se reconoce el problema del azucar y ch simples y q la grasa ha estado demonizada por desconocimiento como les pasaba a los huevos..... 

Pienso q leyendolo solo hay cierta disparidad con ciertos alimentos como la leche,fruta y legumbres.Q algunos recomiendan mas y otros menos dentro de una alimentacion saludable igual.


----------



## montañita (10 Mar 2017)

montella dijo:


> Tras casi 2 años de hilo creo q hay unanimidad en el mensaje.Cada dia mas se reconoce el problema del azucar y ch simples y q la grasa ha estado demonizada por desconocimiento como les pasaba a los huevos.....
> 
> Pienso q leyendolo solo hay cierta disparidad con ciertos alimentos como la leche,fruta y legumbres.Q algunos recomiendan mas y otros menos dentro de una alimentacion saludable igual.



El tema de los huevos y grasas creo que es igual de demonizado como el colesterol.

Un conocido con enfermedad grave del corazón (infartos, triple bypass, desfibrilador, etc) tomaba estatinas y demás como es la norma en cualquier persona con enfermedad de este tipo. Pues cada año iba a peor. Empezó a desarrollar artritis en los dedos y otras articulaciones. Tenía mucha fatiga y yo le notaba que su capacidad de memoria no era la misma de hace un par de años.
Dejó las estatinas, y empezó a tomar suplementos de Coenzima Q10 y Magnesio (que las estatinas joden muchísimo), entre otros como espirulina, etc, y se siente mejor que nunca. Todo esto sumado a una dieta lo más natural posible. Nada de harinas, ni azúcar, ni embutidos, ni comida chatarra. 
Come mucho pescado azul, vegetales frescos, yogur, legumbres, fruta con IG bajo, té verde endulzado con un edulcorante prohibido en España pero permitido en los demás países de la UE que empieza por S.... 
Sus analíticas son mejores que nunca y su calidad de vida también. 

Las estatinas lo tenían jodido totalmente. Y es lamentable la cantidad de gente que las toma para controlar un colesterol que no es el culpable de los ataques al corazón.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Mar 2017)

montella dijo:


> Tras casi 2 años de hilo creo q hay unanimidad en el mensaje.Cada dia mas se reconoce el problema del azucar y ch simples y q la grasa ha estado demonizada por desconocimiento como les pasaba a los huevos.....
> 
> Pienso q leyendolo solo hay cierta disparidad con ciertos alimentos como la leche,fruta y legumbres.Q algunos recomiendan mas y otros menos dentro de una alimentacion saludable igual.



En realidad no es tanta la disparidad. Esos alimentos que mencionas dependiendo de las circunstancias personales los puedes consumir en mayor o menor medida.

Los lacteos necesitan de una adaptacion genetica especifica o la tienes o no la tienes. A la mas minima molestia intestinal o alergia lo mejor es no tomarlos. A mi me mata directamente. Como ya se ha comentado, fermentados se amortiguan muchos de los problemas.

Con la fruta pasa algo similar. Dependiendo del grado de resistencia a la insulina y de lo 'trabajado' que tengas el pancrea, y sobre todo si partes de mucha obesidad simplemente moderacion.

Lo de las legumbres es mas complejo. Eliminarlas de la dieta no. Pero hay que tener conciencia de que se tienen que remojar muy bien y cocinar mejor. Contienen muchas sustancias que si su consumo es excesivo te roban nutrientes y afectan a la flora. Yo aqui tambien digo que moderacion y buena elaboracion.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> moderemos la fruta y la grasa y proteína animal ad libitum, campeón.



Obvio. Porque ciertas frutas (como las uvas), te sientas junto a la vid y como si trasiegas dos o tres kilos de una sentada. Porque tienen casi cero fibra y alta proporción de azúcares simples que se vuelven grasa de forma casi instantánea, con lo que la sensación de saciedad, ni está ni se la espera.

En cambio, proteína y grasa (animal, vegetal o mineral... bueno, mineral mejor que no), puede ser _ad libitum_ simple y llanamente porque *tu cuerpo no te va a pedir más de lo que necesita*.

Que es el _quid_ de la cuestión: _ad libitum_, con grasas y protes, *no significa infinito* sino, de hecho, la (muy pequeña) cantidad que te deja tupido hasta el día siguiente.



> Así estamos como estamos, porque se pasó de comer tres veces a la semana carne, a comerla tres veces al día.



¿Podría dejar de repetir estos mantras que *ya le han demostrado n veces que son falsos*?

¿Ha oído hablar de la cuaresma, y de lo de no comer carne en viernes?

¿Le parece que si la carne fuera algo esporádico tendría algún sentido una penitencia consistente en mover una de esas "tres veces en semana" del viernes al jueves?

¿O que la Iglesia habría recaudado UN PUTO DURO con las bulas papales que eximían de la abstinencia cuaresmal?

O sea, piénselo. Es usted un ferviente feligrés, nunca se le ocurriría contravenir los mandamientos de la Santa Iglesia (no sea que la Inquisición se interese de más por usted, y tal).

¿Qué haría usted? ¿Pagar al párroco para poder comer carne en viernes, cuando igual podría cambiar la comida sin carne del jueves o del sábado?
¿O más bien guardarse el dinerito para mejores usos, como por ejemplo, comer carne cuatro días en semana en vez de tres?

Por cierto, sus "tres raciones de carne a la semana" de antaño, destruidas hasta los cimientos por el libro más célebre de la literatura patria:

_En un lugar de la Mancha, de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, no ha mucho tiempo que vivía un hidalgo de los de lanza en astillero, adarga antigua, *rocín flaco* y galgo corredor. Una olla de *algo más vaca que carnero*, *salp.icon* las más noches, *duelos y quebrantos* los sábados, lantejas los viernes, *algún palomino de añadidura* los domingos, consumían *las tres partes de su hacienda*_

*Olla más de vaca que de carnero*, salvo que fuera de vacas tetraplégicas, no me suena muy _vegetal_

*Salp.icon* es lo que también se llama _ropa vieja_, es decir, los restos de la olla salteados con aceite, vinagre, ajo, pimienta, sal y especias. De la olla de vacas tetraplégicas, supongo.

*Duelos y quebrantos* se denominaba a un plato compuesto generalmente de *huevos con torreznos y chorizo*, así llamado porque en sábado, en la muy cristiana Castilla, se practicaba una abstinencia de carne selecta que se podía "quebrantar" comiendo carne de peor calidad (como se consideraba la de cerdo) y causaba serios "duelos" a los falsos conversos judaizantes, pues les obligaba a comer cerdo, y encima en Sabbath.

Las *lentejas* sí que iban sin carne, por eso se comían los *viernes*

Y los *palominos* dominicales, me figuro que no serían de los gayumbos.

Así que parece que, al menos don Alonso Quijano, hidalgo de bajo rango que *apenas podía mantener un caballo flacucho* y *cuya hacienda se iba en tres cuartas partes a comer*, comía carne 6 veces en semana, al menos dos veces al día (cenaba los restos de la comida).



> Pero nada, es que es el azúcar y los carbohidratos (aunque se coman menos, menos pan, menos legumbres, menos arroz que antes).



Es el azúcar, o más concretamente, *la fructosa desprovista de fibra*. Se consumen cantidades de azúcar como nunca antes en la historia de la humanidad.

¿Y sabe dónde hay una mayor incidencia HISTÓRICA de diabetes tipo 2?

En los países árabes, donde la hospitalidad implica servir al visitante té moruno prácticamente gelificado a golpe de azúcar y pastelillos dulces a reventar.



> Cuanta estupidez.



Le voy a dar la razón 



> Además los animales están arriba en la escala trófica, acumulan más toxinas, ni los animales salvajes se salvan. El pescado en realidad ya es incomestible.



Los animales acumulan más toxinas... discutible, pero posible. Dependerá de qué animales, y de qué vegetales.

Pero si para ir tirando me vale con, pongamos, cuarto y mitad (375 gramos) de carne cargadita de proteína y grasa animal con toxinas, o del orden de 3 kilos de fruta... pues ya puede haber más densidad de toxinas, ya.

Si lo piensa bien ¿De dónde salen las toxinas acumuladas en la carne, si no es de lo que comen los animales?

Y siendo así ¿Qué tendrá más proporción de toxinas? ¿Carne de un animal que ha acumulado todas las toxinas que ha ingerido y no ha podido eliminar?
¿O lo que comió ese animal, que comprende las toxinas que ha acumulado, y también las que consiguió eliminar?

¿Prefiere que de la desintoxicación se ocupe sólo su hígado, o mejor que trabaje también el hígado de todos los eslabones de la cadena trófica?



> esto es falso en más de un sentido, en densidad calórica las frutas son los alimentos más densos en micronutrientes, las legumbres tiene una densidad másica de proteína similar a la carne.



Y de cubrir el espectro de necesidades nutricionales ¿cómo vamos?

¿O vamos a medir la densidad nutricional torticeramente, olvidándonos de que al renegar de la carne, hay vitaminas y oligoelementos que es simplemente IMPOSIBLE ingerir en cantidades suficientes sin suplementar? (ejem, b12, ejem)

Y de la densidad másica de proteína de las legumbres... ¿Cómo las medimos? ¿Comparamos la legumbre seca más proteica con los cortes de carne más grasos en crudo?

¿O comparamos la legumbre cocida con la carne cocinada, y entonces resulta que el 26% en peso de proteína de la legumbre se divide entre 3 y queda bastante lejos de, por ejemplo, el 22% en peso de la pechuga de pollo a la plancha?

No hay peor mentira que una verdad a medias.



> Pero podéis seguir creyendo que un esquimal o mongol estaban más sanos que un chino, un japonés o *un español del siglo XVI*, que no es verdad ni lo ha sido nunca.



Hablando de españoles del siglo XVI... me remito a lo que he comentado del Quijote, figura.

Y ya si quieres, vuelves a por más...


----------



## Rauxa (10 Mar 2017)

Ivan Raña uno de los mejores triatletas e Ironman españoles, no come harinas ni azúcares.

Sus seguidores, obviamente, no le creen. 
Mi alimentación - #soyivánraña


----------



## Qui (10 Mar 2017)

montañita dijo:


> El tema de los huevos y grasas creo que es igual de demonizado como el colesterol.
> 
> Un conocido con enfermedad grave del corazón (infartos, triple bypass, desfibrilador, etc) tomaba estatinas y demás como es la norma en cualquier persona con enfermedad de este tipo. Pues cada año iba a peor. Empezó a desarrollar artritis en los dedos y otras articulaciones. Tenía mucha fatiga y yo le notaba que su capacidad de memoria no era la misma de hace un par de años.
> Dejó las estatinas, y empezó a tomar suplementos de Coenzima Q10 y Magnesio (que las estatinas joden muchísimo), entre otros como espirulina, etc, y se siente mejor que nunca. Todo esto sumado a una dieta lo más natural posible. Nada de harinas, ni azúcar, ni embutidos, ni comida chatarra.
> ...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la coenzima Q10. A mi padre enfermo y operado de corazón desde que tenía 30 años le ha cambiado la vida. De no poder moverse prácticamente a andar más de 5 kilómetros al día. Ayer llevaba a las 7 más de 12000 pasos. Se ha comprado una pulsera medidora de actividad (la de Xiaomi) y está picado el tío 
De verdad que aconsejo a cualquiera que tenga algún problema cardíaco que lo tome. Es relativamente barata y la mejora es increíble.
Por cierto, después de leer el artículo del doctor que habéis enlazado antes sobre las estatinas directamente dejó de tomarlas y se encuentra cada vez mejor. Dentro de poco se hará análisis. Ya contaré como salen pero él se encuentra genial. Parece que nos lo han cambiado por la versión 2.0 

Edito para pegar el enlace al artículo que acabo de nombrar:
La Meteo que viene: LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ivan Raña uno de los mejores triatletas e Ironman españoles, no come harinas ni azúcares.
> 
> *Sus seguidores, obviamente, no le creen.*
> Mi alimentación - #soyivánraña



Es que pretender hacernos creer que se casca triatlones a base de pimientos y zanahorias es tomarnos por gilipollas. A mí me parece perfecto que suelte esas chorradas que está en su derecho pero solo se engaña a sí mismo y a los ilusos que se creen las gañanadas que sueltan los deportistas profesionales que son incluso más mentirosos que los políticos y eso ya es ser bastante mentiroso.

¿Y que lleva el tal Raña en la botella y los pastelitos que se va pimplando durante los triatlones? ¿Pastelitos de pimientos y aguacates? ¿Zumo de zanahoria? ¿Aceite de olilva virgen extra? Venga ya y no jodas, pero menudos fantasmas :XX:

Yo no tengo problemas en decir lo que llevan los deportistas profesionales en sus botellitas y pastelitos y no es otra cosa que carbohidratos simples mezclados con algo de proteína y grasa porque así se asimilan y funcionan bastante mejor que solo hidratos simples. Cada uno los lleva a su gusto, unos trigo, otros arroz inflado, otros lo que sea pero todos pasan por el aro, que en el deporte profesional si quieres competir a tu máximo nivel (si no lo haces darás una ventaja al rival) hay que pasar por el aro porque ninguno es más listo que los demás, solo los hay que van más de listos que los demás como el tal Raña, que solo es eso otro listillo vendemotos.

El subidón que te pegan los carbohidratos simples antes y durante el entrenamiento y/o la competición no hay nada actualmente que lo pueda sustituir y pretender hacer creer como hacen algunos como el Raña de que ese subidón lo sustituyen con zanahorias, pimientos y aguacates es un insulto total a la inteligencia, no a la mía desde luego que se muy bien de qué va el percal en el deporte de competición sino a la de los chavales que lo puedan leer y se lo crean.

Saludos.


----------



## McFly (10 Mar 2017)

Olvide decir algo sobre las grasas

No las he restringido en absoluto!

Creo que si dejo de comer azucar...de algun sitio tendra qiue venir la energia no??

En 6 meses perdi 12 kilos y me siento mejor que nunca


----------



## Rauxa (10 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que pretender hacernos creer que se casca triatlones a base de pimientos y zanahorias es tomarnos por gilipollas. A mí me parece perfecto que suelte esas chorradas que está en su derecho pero solo se engaña a sí mismo y a los ilusos que se creen las gañanadas que sueltan los deportistas profesionales que son incluso más mentirosos que los políticos y eso ya es ser bastante mentiroso.
> 
> ¿Y que lleva el tal Raña en la botella y los pastelitos que se va pimplando durante los triatlones? ¿Pastelitos de pimientos y aguacates? ¿Zumo de zanahoria? ¿Aceite de olilva virgen extra? Venga ya y no jodas, pero menudos fantasmas :XX:
> 
> ...



Los que te está diciendo es que ha dejado los bocadillos y el plato macarrones de antes de entrenar o competir.
Que luego, durante la carrera se meta algun chute de algo, pues seguramente sí. Pero es que antes se metía los macarrones y el chute.

Ahora se mete las zanahorias y el chute durante la carrera.

Y resulta que rinde mejor así.

Pero tu estás obsesionado que para rendir al máximo hay que comer macarrones sí o sí.

En el dominical de la Vanguardia de hace 2/3 semanas, salió Marc Gasol en una entrevista diciendo que su cambio de los utimos tiempos era gracias a la paleodieta (dijo paleodieta, no dieta sin harinas o azúcares...), dijo directamente paleodieta. Que la NBA ya lleva unos años con muchos jugadores siguiendo estas pautas y con excelentes resultados.
Lebron James, Kobe Bryant, Ray Allen que fue de los primeros, los Spurs y Lakers, en su conjunto, Pau Gasol incluido....

3-4 partidos por semana, liga regular de 82 partidos, más de 100 partidos si juegan PlayOff, y esto en menos de 6 meses.

Que luego se meterán sus mierdangas, pues sí. Pero es lo que he dicho antes:
Antes se metían sus mierdangas + harinas
Ahora se meten sus mierdangas sin las harinas.

Más finos, más atleticos, sin menos lesiones y se recuperan antes.

Ya no es cosa de 2 iluminados.

En 10 años, el paradigma habrá cambiado y tu continuarás con los tuyo.


----------



## sada (10 Mar 2017)

Qui dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la coenzima Q10. A mi padre enfermo y operado de corazón desde que tenía 30 años le ha cambiado la vida. De no poder moverse prácticamente a andar más de 5 kilómetros al día. Ayer llevaba a las 7 más de 12000 pasos. Se ha comprado una pulsera medidora de actividad (la de Xiaomi) y está picado el tío
> De verdad que aconsejo a cualquiera que tenga algún problema cardíaco que lo tome. Es relativamente barata y la mejora es increíble.
> Por cierto, después de leer el artículo del doctor que habéis enlazado antes sobre las estatinas directamente dejó de tomarlas y se encuentra cada vez mejor. Dentro de poco se hará análisis. Ya contaré como salen pero él se encuentra genial. Parece que nos lo han cambiado por la versión 2.0
> 
> ...



interesante esto de la coenzima Q10
cuanto aprendo en este hilo

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 13:40 ----------




McFly dijo:


> Olvide decir algo sobre las grasas
> 
> No las he restringido en absoluto!
> 
> ...



y que come ud? pónganos un ejemplo de menú semanal porfi


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2017)

McFly dijo:


> *2.- testosterona envejece...Cuanta menos mejor y se activa a través de la insulina. A más insulina más testosterona.
> 3.- todos los deportes de invierno y cada uno tiene un objetivo. Yo quiero no envejecer y necesito autofagia. A mi el sprint no me vale para nada. Yo corro 35 minutos 3 días en semana, patino, camino etc....80% vol Max O2. Activar los músculos y esas cosas están muy guay pero mi etapa de rompebragas ya quedó atrás y no quiero acelerar el envejecimiento.
> Mirad el Mario Luna ese que se piensa que se mantiene muy bien pq folla mucho...Lamentablemente teta y sopa no caben en la boca y un cuerpo anabolizado es el resultado del trabajo de mTor y procesos anabolizantes, insulina y testosterona....Todo eso envejece.
> 
> ...



Todo esto está muy bien pero como en casi todas las cosas hay una Cara A y una Cara B, tú cuentas la A y yo intentaré contar la B:

1 - A rasgos generales Mtor es el anabolismo y AMPK el catabolismo. Ambos son esenciales para el organismo humano y ambos conviven en el organismo a la vez. Ninguno es bueno ni malo en si mismo sino simplemente son necesarios para muchas funciones del organismo.

2 - El ejercicio intenso (sprints, musculación, etc etc) es catabólico y por tanto activa AMPK. Para activar la vía Mtor después del ejercicio intenso debes de comenzar la recuperación de la energía celular (carbohidratos, proteínas, etc etc etc). Si no la activas seguirás en catabolismo, tan fácil y simple como eso.

3 - La testosterona es una hormona esencial para el hombre y decir que cuanto menos de ella mejor me parece un gran atrevimiento. Veamos a que se arriesga un hombre con bajos niveles de testosterona en su organismo:

* - Disfunción eréctil (osease impotencia)
- Insuficiencia y/o baja calidad del esperma (osease infertilidad)
- Ginecomastia. (osease anormal y femenino de las mamas o como se conoce vulgarmente, Las Tetillas de Perra)
- Poco o nulo apetito sexual.
- Disminución de la masa muscular.
- Disminución de la fuerza.
- Pérdida de energía, astenia, alteraciones del carácter.
- Disminución del tamaño de los testículos.
- Pérdida de fuerza en los huesos (osease osteoporosis)
- Trastornos en el sueño.* 

Todos estos síntomas que describo son una plaga actualmente, la mayoría la gente los achaca al estrés y ritmo de vida actual y nada más falso que eso, la verdadera causa son los bajos niveles de testosterona del hombre actual. La inmensa mayoría volverían poco a niveles normales de producción simplemente añadiendo más grasa buena a su dieta y haciendo ejercicio intenso y pesado, así de simple.

4 - La Testosterona es una hormona poco menos que maldita en la actualidad por culpa de sectores como las feminazis, ser una máquina de producir testosterona es ya sinónimo de machista y maltratador en potencia. Cierto que la testosterona alta puede producir agresividad pero eso no significa ser violento. Disminuirle la producción de testosterona a un hombre es literalmente cortarle el rabo, el que diga que con bajos niveles de testosterona tiene gran apetito sexual me está mintiendo, otra cosa es que se crea que echar el casquete de los sábados es tener apetito sexual. El hombre con buenos niveles de testosterona siempre está preparado para "embestir" y no es porque sea agresivo, machirulo, un salido o como cojones quieran llamarlo sino porque esa es su naturaleza por mucho que se empeñen los progres y las feminazis en convencernos de lo contrario.

5 - Por tanto yo no jugaría demasiado con los niveles de testosterona pero bueno allá cada cual que ya es mayorcito.

6 - Sobre que la testosterona pueda envejecer, puede que sea cierto pero como siempre no se puede tener todo en esta vida y hay que elegir, tener la probabilidad de vivir montones de años a cambio de perder cualidades físicas y sexuales o tener la probabilidad de mantenerlas hasta tu muerte sacrificando unos años de tu vida. Yo lo tengo clarísimo lo que prefiero y tú parece que también, pues perfecto pero a la gente hay que explicarle bien los pros y los contras de elegir una u otra opción.

7 - No se quien es ese tal Mario Luna pero si eso que hace es lo que le gusta y lo que ha decidido viva lo que viva hace pero que muy bien. A mí como parece que también a él me encanta el deporte intenso y me encanta follar como los conejos, son dos cosas esenciales en mi vida y si me las quitan me matan y si no fuera porque tengo a la parienta que me sujeta y me ata bien corto andaría detrás de la primera minifalda que viera con el rabo más tieso que una farola del alumbrado público. Me la suda si eso es ser machista o lo que sea, es mi naturaleza y además que me encanta como es. Al que le guste otra cosa pues adelante 

8 - La metformina puede disminuir los niveles de testosterona, yo no tomaría un fármaco que puede disminuir la producción de testosterona pero yo soy yo, el que le de igual o prefiera tener poca producción de testosterona pues adelante y a todo gas que yo no le voy a decir nada, pero después que tampoco me incordie llorando porque tiene alguno o todos de los efectos secundarios ya descritos, avisado estaba.

Saludos.


----------



## brux (10 Mar 2017)

Ni puto caso a lo de la Coenzima Q10. Su padre se puso a andar por primera vez en su vida y ese progreso es el normal. Es carísima y no sirve PARA NADA.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 14:07 ----------

Ningún suplemento sirve para nada. Ninguno.


----------



## autsaider (10 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Los que te está diciendo es que ha dejado los bocadillos y el plato macarrones de antes de entrenar o competir.
> Que luego, durante la carrera se meta algun chute de algo, pues seguramente sí. Pero es que antes se metía los macarrones y el chute.
> 
> Ahora se mete las zanahorias y el chute durante la carrera.
> ...



Eso es una imposibilidad química.

El cuerpo cuando haces ejercicio anaeróbico utiliza fuentes de energía inmediata que no necesiten de oxidación. Y solo tiene tres: la glucosa, la fosfocreatina y el atp muscular.

En otras palabras: si haces pesas o cualquier otro ejercicio anaeróbico y no comes azúcar, no hay forma de que tus músculos crezcan. Es imposible.

Otra cuestión es el ejercicio aeróbico. Ahí si que el cuerpo utiliza sin problemas la grasa como fuente de energía.

Si los de la NBA no comen macarrones y alimentos ricos en hidratos, es porque se están metiendo chutes masivos de fosfocreatina o de vete a saber. 

Otra opción es que están mintiendo. Quizás se comen varios platos de arroz hervido al día.

PD: Recuerdo que Beckham (el futbolista) se quejaba de que era muy duro levantarse a las 6 de la mañana y tener que comerse un plato enorme de macarrones.


----------



## brux (10 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> En otras palabras: si haces pesas o cualquier otro ejercicio anaeróbico y no comes azúcar, no hay forma de que tus músculos crezcan. Es imposible.



Menuda gilipollez, campeón. Vaya paridas escribís los gañanes-gym.


----------



## autsaider (10 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> Menuda gilipollez, campeón. Vaya paridas escribís los gañanes-gym.



Dime donde está la gilipollez, tarado de los cojones.

PD: Incluso a los diabéticos que quieren hipertrofiar se les ordena comer hidratos:

Es decir, se deben escoger fuentes de hidratos complejos y de bajo índice glucémico, por ejemplo, frutas enteras, con piel y frescas, vegetales frescos, pasta o arroz integral y al dente y también, legumbres y harinas integrales y sus derivados.

Consejos nutricionales para los diabéticos que quieren ganar músculo

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 16:08 ----------

Edito: Schwarzenegger en uno de sus libros contaba que todos los días comía platanos con miel antes de acostarse porque era básico en su plan de entrenamiento.

Me he puesto a buscar páginas sobre crear músculo sin comer azúcar (para responderle al chiflado) y me ha salido esto: El truco de Schwarzenegger para ganar músculo. Comer dulces por la noche.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 16:35 ----------

Vengo de hacer la compra, y mientras esperaba en la cola he estado curioseando en internet.

Resulta que los jugadores de la NBA comen diariamente hidratos de carbono sin gluten. O sea: arroz, patatas y cosas así.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Obvio. Porque ciertas frutas (como las uvas), te sientas junto a la vid y como si trasiegas dos o tres kilos de una sentada. Porque tienen casi cero fibra *y alta proporción de azúcares simples que se vuelven grasa de forma casi instantánea, con lo que la sensación de saciedad, ni está ni se la espera.*
> 
> 
> 
> Y ya si quieres, vuelves a por más...



joder, desde que las luminarias del foro (todos propaleo) desestiman un estudio del nivel del estudio china en base a lo que "critica" una científica tan experimentada como la Denise Minger (periolista que encima ingiera una dieta alta en carbohidratos), ya uno se puede esperar perlas como la resaltada:

Conversion of carbohydrate to fat in adipose tissue: an energy-yielding and, therefore, self-limiting process. - PubMed - NCBI

esta es la explicación del la "paradoja asiática", luminarias.

Y ya lo del quijote es pa mear y no echar gota, yo me he criado a base de potajes de toda la vida y mi madre siempre echaba un chorizo y una morcilla para OCHO personas, esa es la cantidad que echaban la mayoría de las personas.

Luego dices que la cantidad de proteína de las legumbres secas se divide por 3, creo que estaría bien que empezases por lo más básico de nutrición, que es saberse las tablas nutricionales, o haber visto una aunque sea en pintura.

Se divide por dos, y es más que de sobra para el ser humano o igual eres de los que se cree que necesitamos 3 g/kg de peso corporal. 

La b12 es el único posible problema y aún sí ya está demostrado que se puede obtener de una flora intestinal sana, el 99% de las personas que tienen problemas con esta vitamina (un 40% de la población) es bastante carnívora.


----------



## brux (10 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Dime donde está la gilipollez, tarado de los cojones.



En tu boca. Que por lo visto eres estúpido profesional y no desaprovechas una ocasión de callarte.

Pedazo de cretino. Todos los que ponéis estudios gilipollescos que encontráis en internet sois retrasados mentales. Experimenta en tu cuerpo y luego hablas gilipollas.


----------



## montañita (10 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que pretender hacernos creer que se casca triatlones a base de pimientos y zanahorias es tomarnos por gilipollas. A mí me parece perfecto que suelte esas chorradas que está en su derecho pero solo se engaña a sí mismo y a los ilusos que se creen las gañanadas que sueltan los deportistas profesionales que son incluso más mentirosos que los políticos y eso ya es ser bastante mentiroso.
> 
> ¿Y que lleva el tal Raña en la botella y los pastelitos que se va pimplando durante los triatlones? ¿Pastelitos de pimientos y aguacates? ¿Zumo de zanahoria? ¿Aceite de olilva virgen extra? Venga ya y no jodas, pero menudos fantasmas :XX:
> 
> ...



Yo tuve una época de hacer muchísimo ejercicio sin comer casi nada. Practicaba deportes "de riesgo". Subía tres miles con un desnivel de 1700mts saliendo a las 6:00am y regresando a casa a las 21:00. En todas esas horas de actividad llevando una mochila de unos 20Kg, sólo me comía una barrita energética alta en proteínas y baja en carbohidratos, y una manzana. Me hidrataba con Aquarius Light para no consumir calorías y reponer sales minerales. Mi peso estaba por los suelos, mi IMC era 16,9. ¿Y sabes qué?? Era de las que iban abriendo huella. 

O cogía la bici y me iba sin rumbo fijo haciendo Kms y cuando regresaba a casa, con el GPS comprobaba que me había hecho 70Kms sin darme cuenta. Sin comer más que un puñado de almendras en todo el día!

El cuerpo humano tiene una capacidad INCREÍBLE de sacar energías de donde menos te los esperas cuando es necesario. En situaciones de falta de alimentos, se activa el modo supervivencia para cazar comida. Tienes energía a tope y los sentidos se agudizan.

No dudo que ese tal Raña haga lo que dice. Yo lo he hecho, no a un nivel profesional pero me he tirado días sin comer y haciendo ejercicio que requiere fondo y fortaleza, tanto física como mental.

El cuerpo humano es una máquina subestimada en muchos aspectos.

Y ojo, no estoy diciendo que no comer sea bueno. Yo tengo mi enfermedad y es una putada, pero eso no quita que entiendo de nutrición y de lo que puede hacer el ser humano.


----------



## autsaider (10 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> En tu boca. Que por lo visto eres estúpido profesional y no desaprovechas una ocasión de callarte.
> 
> Pedazo de cretino. Todos los que ponéis estudios gilipollescos que encontráis en internet sois retrasados mentales. Experimenta en tu cuerpo y luego hablas gilipollas.



¿Y tú que sabes lo que yo he experimentado en mi cuerpo pedazo de subnormal?

No es un estudio gilipollesco decir que el músculo en situación de sobreesfuerzo utiliza la fuente energética que tiene disponible de forma inmediata. Y son solo tres: el glucógeno, el atp muscular y la creatina.

Adelante di que "eso no es cierto porque yo soy gilipollas y como soy gilipollas lo que digo no es cierto". Y así completas tu razonamiento circular. 

No hay error en lo que digo y tú lo sabes. Por eso solo te queda insultar tarado de los cojones.


----------



## montañita (10 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> Ni puto caso a lo de la Coenzima Q10. Su padre se puso a andar por primera vez en su vida y ese progreso es el normal. Es carísima y no sirve PARA NADA.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 14:07 ----------
> 
> Ningún suplemento sirve para nada. Ninguno.



Ya comenté que conozco una persona jodida del corazón, GRAVE, 2 infartos, triple bypas, desfibrilador, y sin poder ni siquiera ir al super a dos calles de distancia por falta de aliento y energía, que dejó las estatinas y tomando el Q10 y magnesio está de puta madre.

Si no lo crees, pues es tu decisión. Espero tengas que tomar estatinas y como borrego lo hagas y después de años veas tu salud en general hecha mierda. Luego recordarás este hilo pero nada, para entonces la Q10 estará prohibida porque no le conviene a la industria farmacéutica que exista, y te quedarás jodido.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Mar 2017)

montañita dijo:


> Yo tuve una época de hacer muchísimo ejercicio sin comer casi nada. Practicaba deportes "de riesgo". Subía tres miles con un desnivel de 1700mts saliendo a las 6:00am y regresando a casa a las 21:00. En todas esas horas de actividad llevando una mochila de unos 20Kg, sólo me comía una barrita energética alta en proteínas y baja en carbohidratos, y una manzana. Me hidrataba con Aquarius Light para no consumir calorías y reponer sales minerales. Mi peso estaba por los suelos, mi IMC era 16,9. ¿Y sabes qué?? Era de las que iban abriendo huella.
> 
> O cogía la bici y me iba sin rumbo fijo haciendo Kms y cuando regresaba a casa, con el GPS comprobaba que me había hecho 70Kms sin darme cuenta. Sin comer más que un puñado de almendras en todo el día!
> 
> ...



¿y qué enfermedad tienes? porque de una dieta hipocalórico lo más probable que le puede ocurrir a una persona, y lo menos, es una fatiga adrenal, porque ha tirado de cortisol mientras ha podido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Eso es una imposibilidad química.
> 
> El cuerpo cuando haces ejercicio anaeróbico utiliza fuentes de energía inmediata que no necesiten de oxidación. Y solo tiene tres: la glucosa, la fosfocreatina y el atp muscular.
> 
> ...



Yo en este tema aunque no haga el mismo deporte qur vosotros me voy a poner un poco de parte de Rauxa.

Hace unos años si me pegaba buenas palizas, baloncesto y karate y suplementaba con algo de hierros y correr. En mi caso (dieta alta en harinas, mucho arroz, lacteos) y siempre con dolores musculares y alguna lesion, y no no lo hacia mal.

Despues de leer mucho y mi propia experiencia, las dietas que mucho hidrato refinado, cuanto mas deporte mas, te mantienen en un estado de acidificacion continuo y tu cuerpo regulando la acidez como puede.

Yo llegue a la paleo porque llevaba unos años que no salia del fisio y del traumatologo. El urologo me dio la pista final. Los analisis de orina me salia un ph muy acido en la orina.

Deje las harinas y ni un puto dolor mas, pero en cuestion de un mes.

Ahora viene mi hipotesis. Los deportistas de elite que se toman en serio la paleo, no puede ser que gracias a eso mantienen un ph optimo y liberan al organismo de ese estress acidificante. Es una forma de cuidar la musculatura, articulaciones y huesos... y cuando toca competir se meten lo que se tengan que meter pero con todo el beneficio que supone alimentarse sin harinas?

Piensalo Zapatitos, eliminan la inflamacion, crean musculo mas fibroso y denso, segun que deportes mas masa muscular no es mejor, pero mejor calidad muscular si, y consiguen flexibilidad metabolica.

Ya el dia de la competicion se meten barritas, azucar o las mierdangas que sea pero sobre un organismo limpio.

Es solo una hipotesis pero creo que pueden ir por ahi los tiro.

Pd. Vaya por delante que salvo que vivas del deporte me parece totalmente innecesario tomar refinados para cualquier practica deportiva.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Eso es una imposibilidad química.
> 
> El cuerpo cuando haces ejercicio anaeróbico utiliza fuentes de energía inmediata que no necesiten de oxidación. Y solo tiene tres: la glucosa, la fosfocreatina y el atp muscular.
> 
> ...



Imposibilidad química dice el sucnormal....

He estado 10 años monitor de gimnasio, así que no me cuentes a mi si los macarrones o los panecillos son importantes para ganar músculo.

El hombre del paleolítico era más robusto y fuerte que el del neolítico y no conocían las harinas.

Manda huevos... Imposibilidad química dice...


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Los que te está diciendo es que ha dejado los bocadillos y el plato macarrones de antes de entrenar o competir.
> Que luego, durante la carrera se meta algun chute de algo, pues seguramente sí. Pero es que antes se metía los macarrones y el chute.
> 
> Ahora se mete las zanahorias y el chute durante la carrera.
> ...



Y yo lo que les estoy diciendo es que Raña y Marc Gasol son deportistas de competición y por tanto son mentirosos compulsivos, están obligados a serlo porque el que no lo sea no entra en la foto y acaba siendo un paria como los cuatro que si tuvieron cojones a contar las verdades del barquero y han sido despreciados por el mundo del deporte. Te guste o no si eres deportista de competición estás obligado a serlo por la presión del mismo entorno y por toda la corrupción que asola todo ese mundo. Yo fui deportista de competición a nivel estatal y por tanto también fui un mentiroso compulsivo, ahora como no lo soy ni lo volvería a ser jamás es cuando tengo total libertad para decir lo que realmente pienso, todos los deportistas son unos hipócritas y yo también lo era, ni más ni menos que todos los demás sino exactamente igual porque ni los demás eran más que yo ni yo más que ellos.

Por eso me descojono vivo con todas estas chorradas que poneis sobre los deportistas de competición, siempre van a decir lo que crean que les vendrá mejor decir y jamás lo que realmente piensan.

En la NBA lo que llevan es siglos de ventaja pero no en paleodieta sino en técnicas modernas de dopaje, a ver si nos dejamos de chorradas y llamamos a las cosas por su nombre. Es la única ventaja actual de la NBA sobre el basket FIBA y que hace que todo jugador enclenque que ficha en la NBA de repente y de la noche a la mañana gane una cantidad de musculatura impresionante y se convierta e un portento físico. Y encima prácticamente sin entrenar nada salvo en pretemporada porque con tantos partidos y viajes en avión de costa a costa no hay forma de hacer ningún entrenamiento medio regular.

Y me quieren convencer de que eso es gracias a dejar las harinas y el gluten ¿Estamos tontos o estamos tontos? ::

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (10 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Imposibilidad química dice el sucnormal....
> 
> He estado 10 años monitor de gimnasio, así que no me cuentes a mi si los macarrones o los panecillos son importantes para ganar músculo.
> 
> ...



Retrasado de mierda.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Retrasado de mierda.



Anda, cómete una rebanada de pan con algo y así ganas un par de cms más de bíceps.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2017)

montañita dijo:


> *Yo tuve una época de hacer muchísimo ejercicio sin comer casi nada. Practicaba deportes "de riesgo". Subía tres miles con un desnivel de 1700mts saliendo a las 6:00am y regresando a casa a las 21:00. En todas esas horas de actividad llevando una mochila de unos 20Kg, sólo me comía una barrita energética alta en proteínas y baja en carbohidratos, y una manzana. Me hidrataba con Aquarius Light para no consumir calorías y reponer sales minerales. Mi peso estaba por los suelos, mi IMC era 16,9. ¿Y sabes qué?? Era de las que iban abriendo huella.
> 
> O cogía la bici y me iba sin rumbo fijo haciendo Kms y cuando regresaba a casa, con el GPS comprobaba que me había hecho 70Kms sin darme cuenta. Sin comer más que un puñado de almendras en todo el día!
> 
> ...



A ver, que yo no digo que no se pueda hacer deporte intenso sin tomar carbohidratos rápidos, se puede y perfectamente. Yo mismo he corrido carreras de hasta media maratón y levanto pesos. Pero la diferencia es que a mí me da exactamente igual correr 5 segundo más rápido el kilómetro o levantar 10 kilos más o menos en mi máxima, a un deportista de competición no le da igual porque de eso puede depender el llevarse una medalla o hacer el ridículo más gilipollas. Por tanto para mí es tontería hacer esas cosas porque voy a sacar lo mismo hacíéndolo que no (osease nada) pero un deportista de competición está obligado a hacerlo porque si no los rivales le pueden pasar por encima y eso le podría costar la medalla o mejor puesto y por tanto también le podría costar dinero.

Por eso *TODOS* los deportistas de competición hacen *TODOS* lo mismo y el que no lo hace es porque no puede o no tiene medios para hacerlo.

No se si me explico bien o qué.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y yo lo que les estoy diciendo es que Raña y Marc Gasol son deportistas de competición y por tanto son mentirosos compulsivos, están obligados a serlo porque el que no lo sea no entra en la foto y acaba siendo un paria como los cuatro que si tuvieron cojones a contar las verdades del barquero y han sido despreciados por el mundo del deporte. Te guste o no si eres deportista de competición estás obligado a serlo por la presión del mismo entorno y por toda la corrupción que asola todo ese mundo. Yo fui deportista de competición a nivel estatal y por tanto también fui un mentiroso compulsivo, ahora como no lo soy ni lo volvería a ser jamás es cuando tengo total libertad para decir lo que realmente pienso, todos los deportistas son unos hipócritas y yo también lo era, ni más ni menos que todos los demás sino exactamente igual porque ni los demás eran más que yo ni yo más que ellos.
> 
> Por eso me descojono vivo con todas estas chorradas que poneis sobre los deportistas de competición, siempre van a decir lo que crean que les vendrá mejor decir y jamás lo que realmente piensan.
> 
> ...



El dopaje está ahí seguro. Pero te lo acaba de contar Karlos. Se dopan igual, pero ahora, además no comen harinas ni refinados. Y ello les reporta beneficios. 

Que Gasol o cualquier deportista de élite diga que no toma productos dopantes, pues no me lo creeré. Pero pq tendría que decir que no come macarrones si no es verdad? 

En los últimos años son muchos los deportistas que se han pasado a la paleo. Se doparán más o menos, pero están dejando de tomar farinaceos pq ven que no les hace ningún bien. 

Empezaron los Djockovic y compañía a dejar el gluten y a partir de ahí la evolución natural fue ir dejando las harinas. 

Fíjate que no salen los Gasol, LEbron James, Djockovic...a decir que se han hecho veganos o crudívoros. Salen y dicen que simplemente si dejan de tomar refinados, se sienten mejor. 

Luego claro, escuchamos a Carl Lewis decir que era vegetariano y todo el mundo se lo cree. Pero cuando un buen puñado de deportistas de élite dicen que no comen harinas, aquí no nos lo creemos.

Hasta Dean KArnazes (el Kilian Jornet americano), confiesa que no come refinados ni harinas.
Ultramarathon Runner Dean Karnazes' Paleo Diet | GQ


Pero nada, seguro que es una confabulación mundial en contra de los cereales.
Seguro.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 17:58 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> A ver, que yo no digo que no se pueda hacer deporte intenso sin tomar carbohidratos rápidos, se puede y perfectamente. Yo mismo he corrido carreras de hasta media maratón y levanto pesos. Pero la diferencia es que a mí me da exactamente igual correr 5 segundo más rápido el kilómetro o levantar 10 kilos más o menos en mi máxima, a un deportista de competición no le da igual porque de eso puede depender el llevarse una medalla o hacer el ridículo más gilipollas. Por tanto para mí es tontería hacer esas cosas porque voy a sacar lo mismo hacíéndolo que no (osease nada) pero un deportista de competición está obligado a hacerlo porque si no los rivales le pueden pasar por encima y eso le podría costar la medalla o mejor puesto y por tanto también le podría costar dinero.
> 
> Por eso *TODOS* los deportistas de competición hacen *TODOS* lo mismo y el que no lo hace es porque no puede o no tiene medios para hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Yo he sido jugador de voleibol y de badminton.
Pero a los 32 años empecé a correr. Sólo he hecho carreras de 10k.

Tenía mi mejor marca en 43'. (cuando tenía 34 años).

Fui afinando poco a poco el tema hacia una paleo 95%, y el año pasado (40 años), bajé de 40'.


----------



## autsaider (10 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Anda, cómete una rebanada de pan con algo y así ganas un par de cms más de bíceps.



No es un estudio gilipollesco decir que el músculo en situación de sobreesfuerzo utiliza la fuente energética que tiene disponible de forma inmediata. Y son solo tres: el glucógeno, el atp muscular y la creatina.

Adelante di que "eso no es cierto porque yo soy gilipollas y como soy gilipollas lo que digo no es cierto". Y así completas tu razonamiento circular. 

No hay error en lo que digo y tú lo sabes. Por eso solo te queda ponerte a insultar tarado de los cojones.

O también puedes decir que es que tú estás en posesión de la verdad porque lo dices tú y punto. Y que los dietistas de todo el mundo se equivocan porque lo dices tú y punto. Y ya de paso nos pides que te demos un aplauso.

Eres un tarado de los cojones.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Yo en este tema aunque no haga el mismo deporte qur vosotros me voy a poner un poco de parte de Rauxa.
> 
> Hace unos años si me pegaba buenas palizas, baloncesto y karate y suplementaba con algo de hierros y correr. En mi caso (dieta alta en harinas, mucho arroz, lacteos) y siempre con dolores musculares y alguna lesion, y no no lo hacia mal.
> 
> ...



Y dale.

Que a un deportista de competición le da igual si le duele o no le duele o si se inflama o no se inflama, lo que le importa es *GANAR O QUEDAR LO MEJOR POSIBLE* y si le duele para eso tiene su médico o equipo médico que hará lo que sea pertinente para que pueda ejercer su deporte le duela lo que le duela o llueva o truene. Si fuera por dolores entonces no competía ninguno porque a ese nivel donde tienes que dar el 110% para rascar muy raro es el que no va tirando como puede y cascado de algo.

Confundís deporte por salud con deporte de competición y no tienen nada que ver. Ahora que hago deporte por salud y hobby disfruto con él, cuando lo hacía para ganar no disfrutaba y solo era un puto curro como todos los demás donde tenías que ir al tajo pasara lo que te pasara, como en cualquier otro curro.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> No es un estudio gilipollesco decir que el músculo en situación de sobreesfuerzo utiliza la fuente energética que tiene disponible de forma inmediata. Y son solo tres: el glucógeno, el atp muscular y la creatina.
> 
> Adelante di que "eso no es cierto porque yo soy gilipollas y como soy gilipollas lo que digo no es cierto". Y así completas tu razonamiento circular.
> 
> ...



La mitad de la comunidad científica opina lo que tú y la otra mitad lo que yo.

Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale, en esfuerzos intensos utilizamos atp, glucógeno y creatina.

Muy bien Einstein.

Ahora te pregunto y EXIJO respuesta.

Cómo coño rellenábamos dichos depósitos cuando no conocíamos aún el cereal????


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> * Yo he sido jugador de voleibol y de badminton.
> Pero a los 32 años empecé a correr. Sólo he hecho carreras de 10k.
> 
> Tenía mi mejor marca en 43'. (cuando tenía 34 años).
> ...



¿Y que me quieres decir con esto? ¿Has corrido alguna vez con la dosis adecuada de carbohidratos y la preparación precarrera adecuada y has comparado marca con la que has hecho sin ellos? Cuando lo hagas pues me lo cuentas.

Yo como se bien lo que hay, la única vez que he ido a competir en una carrera popular pasé por el aro e hice lo que hay que hacer para intentar competir. Resultado: pulvericé mi marca en esa distancia y segundo en mi categoría. Este año volveré a correrla pero sin ir a competir y como no sea que baje el nivel en mi categoría se que no rascaré nada porque volveré a mis marcas habituales de más de 4 minutos.

Otra cosa es que no me esfuerce porque lo haré pero por mucho que lo haga se que no voy a tirar igual, pero como me da igual lo asumo y voy a divertirme nada más.

Así es la cosa y que se le va a hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y que me quieres decir con esto? ¿Has corrido alguna vez con la dosis adecuada de carbohidratos y la preparación precarrera adecuada y has comparado marca con la que has hecho sin ellos? Cuando lo hagas pues me lo cuentas.
> 
> Yo como se bien lo que hay, la única vez que he ido a competir en una carrera popular pasé por el aro e hice lo que hay que hacer para intentar competir. Resultado: pulvericé mi marca en esa distancia y segundo en mi categoría. Este año volveré a correrla pero sin ir a competir y como no sea que baje el nivel en mi categoría se que no rascaré nada porque volveré a mis marcas habituales de más de 4 minutos.
> 
> ...



Pues es lo que te estoy contando. Que parece que no te enteres.
soy licenciado en educación física y preparador de atletas, maratones... Así que un poquito sabré del tema.

Y te estoy contando que yo mismo, con harinas y una alimentación considerada por los ejpertos como la "buena", hice mi mejor marca con 43'.
Y que al cabo de los años, con 39 tacos ya, entrenando de la misma forma, y sólo variando el tema de los farinaceos, batí mi marca por más de 3'. 

Así lo he hecho y así te lo cuento.

Que no entre en tu cabeza, es tu problema.

Ivan Raña, que es casi coetáneo mío, que haya visto a los 37-38 años, que tira mejor sin harinas (aunque vaya igualmente dopado), creo que significa algo.

Pero tú, en lugar de reflexionar pq tantos deportistas de élite afirman eso, te limitas a decir que es mentira.


----------



## brux (10 Mar 2017)

Primeros casos de obesidad en los habitantes del Ártico al empezar a consumir pasta en lugar de la dieta tradicional.

First-ever cases of obesity in Arctic peoples as noodles replace traditional diet


----------



## montañita (10 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿y qué enfermedad tienes? porque de una dieta hipocalórico lo más probable que le puede ocurrir a una persona, y lo menos, es una fatiga adrenal, porque ha tirado de cortisol mientras ha podido.



Tengo anorexia desde hace más de 20 años. Tengo treinta y tantos.
Ahora mismo estoy baja de peso pero he estado peor. Mi IMC actual es 17.

Hace unos meses me hice analíticas precisamente porque me encontraba muy fatigada y necesitaba dormir todo el día, a pesar de tomar medicación estimulante y cafeína a montones. Intentaba hacer las labores del día a día pero no podía ni 3 minutos cuando ya tenía que acostarme a descansar. Me salió déficit de Hierro, Vitamina D3, y B12 por los suelos. Triglicéridos en 30.
Me recetaron suplementos para todo aquello y a los 3 meses (febrero 2017) volví a hacer analíticas. El Hierro bien, la D3 bien, pero la B12 peor. Y me dicen que Hipotiroidismo Subclínico, necesario evaluar de aquí a 3 meses con otra analítica.

Lo de la fatiga adrenal lo sospecho pero hay información muy confusa al respecto. Mi médico ignoró mi comentario al hablarle de la fatiga adrenal, y me dijo que lo mío es por no comer y punto.
Yo creo que a parte de no comer suficiente, hay otras cosas. Creo que parte de la medicación que tomo me está agotando en cuanto a hormonas, neurotransmisores y química se refiere.

Pero si no la tomo es una putada.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 20:16 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y que me quieres decir con esto? ¿Has corrido alguna vez con la dosis adecuada de carbohidratos y la preparación precarrera adecuada y has comparado marca con la que has hecho sin ellos? Cuando lo hagas pues me lo cuentas.
> 
> Yo como se bien lo que hay, la única vez que he ido a competir en una carrera popular pasé por el aro e hice lo que hay que hacer para intentar competir. Resultado: pulvericé mi marca en esa distancia y segundo en mi categoría. Este año volveré a correrla pero sin ir a competir y como no sea que baje el nivel en mi categoría se que no rascaré nada porque volveré a mis marcas habituales de más de 4 minutos.
> 
> ...



Scott Jurek ha sido uno de los mejores ultramaratonistas, y su carrera la desarrolló siendo VEGANO. Que no es igual que vegetariano.

| Running


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y dale.
> 
> Que a un deportista de competición le da igual si le duele o no le duele o si se inflama o no se inflama, lo que le importa es *GANAR O QUEDAR LO MEJOR POSIBLE* y si le duele para eso tiene su médico o equipo médico que hará lo que sea pertinente para que pueda ejercer su deporte le duela lo que le duela o llueva o truene. Si fuera por dolores entonces no competía ninguno porque a ese nivel donde tienes que dar el 110% para rascar muy raro es el que no va tirando como puede y cascado de algo.
> 
> ...



Joder Zapatitos creo que me he explicado muy bien. 

Otros dias la discusion estaba alrededor del punto extra de potencia que dan los refinados al competir.

Solo digo que es posible que esta gente haga algo parecido a la paleo (al menos eso manifiestan) lo que les reporta beneficios fisicos, y a la hora de competir se metan azucar o queroseno o lo que sea que les meta el turbo.

No creo que ni tu pienses que retener liquidos y una musculatura mas 'aquosa' y cierta inflamacion de tejidos, que segun las personas puede ser mucha, les reporte ningun tipo de beneficio en cuanto a rendimiento, lesiones, etc. Eso mas bien iria en contra de un alto rendimiento a largo plazo. Incluso puede estar detras de porque consiguen alargar su edad en alta competicion.

No veo nada descabellado en usar eso que nos mejora la salud para mejorar el rendimiento deportivo, usando algun extra si tu quieres.

Si vamos a decir que todo lo que manifiestan es mentira ya no hay debate.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Mar 2017)

montañita dijo:


> Tengo anorexia desde hace más de 20 años. Tengo treinta y tantos.
> Ahora mismo estoy baja de peso pero he estado peor. Mi IMC actual es 17.
> 
> Hace unos meses me hice analíticas precisamente porque me encontraba muy fatigada y necesitaba dormir todo el día, a pesar de tomar medicación estimulante y cafeína a montones. Intentaba hacer las labores del día a día pero no podía ni 3 minutos cuando ya tenía que acostarme a descansar. Me salió déficit de Hierro, Vitamina D3, y B12 por los suelos. Triglicéridos en 30.
> ...



No comer es fatal, la deficiencia de calorías está asociada a todo tipo de deficiencias, obvio. Hasta que uno no se ilumine, me temo que dependemos de vil materia entrando por un tubo y saliendo en parte por otro.

No entiendo el comentario sobre Jurek, es seguro que se inflaba a carbohidratos.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 21:24 ----------

Hombre, que si no hay debate si todo lo que dicen es mentira, pero si estamos hablando de personas que juran y perjuran no doparse y van TODOS hasta las trancas.

Y luego los keniatas comen una dieta con un 70% de carbohidratos TODOS, no van echándose faroles por la vida. Y son los que dominan todas las distancias largas desde hace años.

Algunos es que son de un inocente que dudo mucho de su capacidad de raciocinio.


----------



## brux (10 Mar 2017)

Una entrevista con un tío que sólo come carne y agua desde hace 8 años y ha perdido 39 kilos y está cuadrado. 1 kilo al día de ternera, pollo y cerdo.

Para volverse loco comer solo eso. Pero dice que su salud como un toro.

Ah, y que ganó músculo. Obviamente no hace falta azúcar para nada.



> 22. What benefits have you experienced since beginning a Zero Carb diet? (i.e. recovery from illness, overall health, body composition, exercise performance, hormonal, mental or psychological, etc.)
> 
> Zero Carb changed my life. I lost some 78 pounds (unfortunately, I did not keep any “before” pictures of myself), my blood pressure normalized, my lipid profile recovered, my skin cleared up, my libido returned, my hair loss slowed, my lazy eye straitened up considerably, my feet no longer smell, my bowel regularity returned, my strength returned, my abdominal muscles returned, and I can run faster than men half my age. I’m sure I’m skipping many things, but that’s how much of a change this was for me. Zero Carb for Life!



Zero Carb Interview: Charles Washington | Eat Meat. Drink Water.


----------



## Otto Fenix (10 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> Una entrevista con un tío que sólo come carne y agua desde hace 8 años y ha perdido 39 kilos y está cuadrado. 1 kilo al día de ternera, pollo y cerdo.
> 
> Para volverse loco comer solo eso. Pero dice que su salud como un toro.
> 
> ...




No le des estos disgustos a Sunwun hombre jajaja


----------



## Casi_expepito (10 Mar 2017)

Hago una pregunta que si bien no va con el tema dieta, si tiene que ver con la ausencia de salud por el exceso de consumo de azúcares. 

La pregunta es si pensáis que muchas de las alergias primaverales y sensibilidad al polen está directamente relacionada con el consumo directo de azúcares y HC de rápida absorción.

Un compañero del trabajo lo ha sugerído esta mañana y la verdad es que nunca se me había ocurrido que pudiese existir una relación directa. ¿qué opináis? ?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Mar 2017)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Hago una pregunta que si bien no va con el tema dieta, si tiene que ver con la ausencia de salud por el exceso de consumo de azúcares.
> 
> La pregunta es si pensáis que muchas de las alergias primaverales y sensibilidad al polen está directamente relacionada con el consumo directo de azúcares y HC de rápida absorción.
> 
> Un compañero del trabajo lo ha sugerído esta mañana y la verdad es que nunca se me había ocurrido que pudiese existir una relación directa. ¿qué opináis? ?



Yo te cuento el caso de mi mujer. Antes de comer sin harinas siempre estaba moqueando, no la recuerdo sin pañuelo en la mano, y ella decía que era alérgica al polen, al polvo, a los ácaros... bien hacer algo más de un año empezamos con la paleo, se acabaron los mocos, día que vuelve a comer pan día que vuelven los mocos y además peor y con granitos por el cuerpo, más que comprobado.


----------



## autsaider (10 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> La mitad de la comunidad científica opina lo que tú y la otra mitad lo que yo.



Mentira.


Rauxa dijo:


> Cómo coño rellenábamos dichos depósitos cuando no conocíamos aún el cereal????



El homo lleva comiendo cereales desde antes que nuestra especie existiera.

El consumo de cereales se inició hace más de 100.000 años | Gastronomía & Cía

Os lo ha demostrado sunwukung y yo mismo y vosotros seguís mintiendo. O quizá no mientes. Quizá eres solo un tarado que vive en una alucinación y no se baja de ella.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Joder Zapatitos creo que me he explicado muy bien.
> 
> Otros dias la discusion estaba alrededor del punto extra de potencia que dan los refinados al competir.
> 
> ...



Es que lo que no quieres entender es que para competir a cierto nivel no sirve solo lo que hagas en el momento de competir sino lo que hagas también durante la preparación. Y un deportista de cierto nivel necesita las máximas reservas de glucógeno para los momentos en que los vaya a necesitar durante la competición. ¿Y cual es la mejor forma de estimular la acumulación de glucógeno y aumentarla? Ejercicio intenso para vaciarlos y después la recuperación.

La primera fase de esa recuperación (aproximadamente hasta una hora después del ejercicio intenso) no depende de la insulina y por tanto no importa tanto que sean hidratos rápidos sino solo que sean los suficientes. A partir de ese momento ya si depende de la insulina y por tanto es aconsejable meter hidratos rápidos cada cierto tiempo que creen picos de glucemia para producir más insulina y así aumentar la actividad del glucógeno.

El deportista de cierto nivel que no intente mejorar lo más posible su capacidad de almacenar glucógeno de cualquier manera que le sea posible estará dando una ventaja a todos sus rivales. Y si el tal Raña, Gasol, etc etc me intentan hacer creer a estas alturas que ellos dan esa ventaja a sus adversarios y encima se los pasan por la piedra pues lo llevan clarinete, te lo creerás tú si quieres pero yo ni harto de vino.

Yo afirmo rotundamente que todo lo que dicen los deportistas en las entrevistas y los libros referido sobre su nutrición, suplementación y preparación es básicamente mentira, mienten más que hablan. Si quieres me crees a mí y si te apetece los crees a ellos, eso ya es cosa tuya.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Mentira.
> 
> El homo lleva comiendo cereales desde antes que nuestra especie existiera.
> 
> ...



Te hemos linkado paginas con articulos de paleontologos de prestigio donde dicen que ni rastro de nada parecido a un molino y tu sales con una pagina de cocina que vete tu a saber.

Evidentemente supongamos que algun hominido molia granos de sorgo hace 100.000 años, cosa que se parece al pan como una pato a una manzana. 

Contesta la pregunta que te han hecho ya que hay vestigios de homo sapiens de casi 500.000 años. De donde sacaba su energia y como rellenaban sus reservas de glucogeno antes de eso? Y los esquimales hace solo cien años como podian sobrevivir y cazar sin cereales? Corrian y caian muertos sin energia?

Ve pensando ton Tico


----------



## autsaider (10 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te hemos linkado paginas con articulos de paleontologos de prestigio donde dicen que ni rastro de nada parecido a un molino y tu sales con una pagina de cocina que vete tu a saber.



No hace falta molino para comer cereales. Ya te lo hemos explicado varias veces. O eres un loco o eres un trolero.


Karlos Smith dijo:


> Contesta la pregunta que te han hecho ya que hay vestigios de homo sapiens de casi 500.000 años. De donde sacaba su energia y como rellenaban sus reservas de glucogeno antes de eso? Y los esquimales hace solo cien años como podian sobrevivir y cazar sin cereales? Corrian y caian muertos sin energia?



¿Pero donde he dicho que los esquimales mueren por no comer cereales? 

Como no puedes replicar lo que haces es inventarte cosas que no he dicho y responderme a ellas.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Pues es lo que te estoy contando. Que parece que no te enteres.
> soy licenciado en educación física y preparador de atletas, maratones... Así que un poquito sabré del tema.
> 
> Y te estoy contando que yo mismo, con harinas y una alimentación considerada por los ejpertos como la "buena", hice mi mejor marca con 43'.
> ...



Por supuesto que no me entra en la cabeza que nadie rinda mejor deportivamente hablando sin glucosa que con ella porque desafía toda lógica sobre como funciona el organismo humano en los momentos de esfuerzo. Cosa distinta es que vayas todo el rato en tu umbral "cómodo" y no pases de eso que por lo que has puesto otras veces sobre tu forma de entrenar es lo más probable que ocurra. ¿Pero cruzar ese umbral y seguir rindiendo durante tiempo al máximo sin glucosa como sin nada? ¿Y ante la falta de glucosa que combustible utilizará entonces el organismo ante esa gran demanda? Venga ponme que utiliza en ese momento el organismo como combustible que a lo mejor me río.

Saludos.


----------



## capital tali (10 Mar 2017)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Hago una pregunta que si bien no va con el tema dieta, si tiene que ver con la ausencia de salud por el exceso de consumo de azúcares.
> 
> La pregunta es si pensáis que muchas de las alergias primaverales y sensibilidad al polen está directamente relacionada con el consumo directo de azúcares y HC de rápida absorción.
> 
> Un compañero del trabajo lo ha sugerído esta mañana y la verdad es que nunca se me había ocurrido que pudiese existir una relación directa. ¿qué opináis? ?



Para mi, repito que para mí, el exceso de azúcar alimenta en exceso el hongo cándida, y los residuos que genera esta son los que provocan las alergias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> No hace falta molino para comer cereales. Ya te lo hemos explicado varias veces. O eres un loco o eres un trolero.
> 
> ¿Pero donde he dicho que los esquimales mueren por no comer cereales?
> 
> Como no puedes replicar lo que haces es inventarte cosas que no he dicho y responderme a ellas.



Te han hecho una simple pregunta y aun no veo que la contestes. Se ve que no usas ninguna de esas fuentes de energia para tus neuronas.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 23:47 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Por supuesto que no me entra en la cabeza que nadie rinda mejor deportivamente hablando sin glucosa que con ella porque desafía toda lógica sobre como funciona el organismo humano en los momentos de esfuerzo. Cosa distinta es que vayas todo el rato en tu umbral "cómodo" y no pases de eso que por lo que has puesto otras veces sobre tu forma de entrenar es lo más probable que ocurra. ¿Pero cruzar ese umbral y seguir rindiendo durante tiempo al máximo sin glucosa como sin nada? ¿Y ante la falta de glucosa que combustible utilizará entonces el organismo ante esa gran demanda? Venga ponme que utiliza en ese momento el organismo como combustible que a lo mejor me río.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya se que tu piensas que no, pero a ver si resulta que el mecanismo de oxidacion de grasas chuta mas de lo que tu te piensas.

Era el preferente hace unos miles de añosy eran tipos bastante fuertes, la vida les iba en ello. Nos ponemos a comer cereales hace 10.000 años y no lo usamos mucho pero lo tenemos de serie.

No creo que nadie tenga muy claro las capacidades exactas del mismo y menos cuando nos criamos sin usarlo casi.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por supuesto que no me entra en la cabeza que nadie rinda mejor deportivamente hablando sin glucosa que con ella porque desafía toda lógica sobre como funciona el organismo humano en los momentos de esfuerzo. Cosa distinta es que vayas todo el rato en tu umbral "cómodo" y no pases de eso que por lo que has puesto otras veces sobre tu forma de entrenar es lo más probable que ocurra. ¿Pero cruzar ese umbral y seguir rindiendo durante tiempo al máximo sin glucosa como sin nada? ¿Y ante la falta de glucosa que combustible utilizará entonces el organismo ante esa gran demanda? Venga ponme que utiliza en ese momento el organismo como combustible que a lo mejor me río.
> 
> Saludos.



Pq coño esta mania en pensar q solo de harinas obtengo glucosa?
El ser humano la puede obtener de otras fuentes. 

Te quedas solo con una parte de la verdad.
La glucosa es importante. Yo empiezo con los depositos a tope. Como Gasol, Ivan Raña o Dean Karnazes... pero lo hacemos sin harina.

Te hago la misma pregunta que a Tico:
De donde puede obtener la glucosa un organismo humano?


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por supuesto que no me entra en la cabeza que nadie rinda mejor deportivamente hablando sin glucosa que con ella porque desafía toda lógica sobre como funciona el organismo humano en los momentos de esfuerzo. Cosa distinta es que vayas todo el rato en tu umbral "cómodo" y no pases de eso que por lo que has puesto otras veces sobre tu forma de entrenar es lo más probable que ocurra. ¿Pero cruzar ese umbral y seguir rindiendo durante tiempo al máximo sin glucosa como sin nada? ¿Y ante la falta de glucosa que combustible utilizará entonces el organismo ante esa gran demanda? Venga ponme que utiliza en ese momento el organismo como combustible que a lo mejor me río.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya se que tu piensas que no, pero a ver si resulta que el mecanismo de oxidacion de grasas chuta mas de lo que tu te piensas.

Era el preferente hace unos miles de añosy eran tipos bastante fuertes, la vida les iba en ello. Nos ponemos a comer cereales hace 10.000 años y no lo usamos mucho pero lo tenemos de serie.

No creo que nadie tenga muy claro las capacidades exactas del mismo y menos cuando nos criamos sin usarlo casi. No tengo pruebas de ello porque dudo mucho que haya estudios profundos sobre el tema.

Llamalo intuicion o fe pero si no fuese un mecanismo potente no estariamos aqui. Ya poniendome filosofico somos mamiferos como el leon o el guepardo y dudo mucho que necesiten un plato de macarrones para correr.

No voy a afirmar nada tajantemente son solo conjeturas.


----------



## autsaider (10 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te han hecho una simple pregunta y aun no veo que la contestes. Se ve que no usas ninguna de esas fuentes de energia para tus neuronas.



Esa pregunta ya la has hecho varias veces porque eres imbécil. Y ya ha sido contestada muchas veces pero no te enteras porque eres imbécil.

Las heces se fosilizan solo en circunstancias excepcionales. Los huesos solo se conservan en circunstancias excepcionales.

El estudio de las heces te dirá lo que comían en circunstancias excepcionales. Pero no lo que comían normalmente. Los huesos que se han conservado o bien eran de gente excepcional o bien de gente que vivío circunstancias excepcionales. Pero no eran los de la gente normal viviendo circunstancias normales.

Pero como eres subnormal ni piensas por ti mismo ni entiendes lo que se te dice.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Esa pregunta ya la has hecho varias veces porque eres imbécil. Y ya ha sido contestada muchas veces pero no te enteras porque eres imbécil.
> 
> Las heces se fosilizan solo en circunstancias excepcionales. Los huesos solo se conservan en circunstancias excepcionales.
> 
> ...



Cuando no se conocia la harina, de donde se obtenia la glucosa?


----------



## autsaider (11 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Cuando no se conocia la harina, de donde se obtenia la glucosa?



¿La pregunta va en serio?

Por ahí atrás decías que la carne tiene más densidad nutricional que la fruta. E incluso pretendías tener razón. Así que de ti me espero cualquier cosa.

PD: La glucosa es un nutriente esencial. Se encuentra en los alimentos que comen las personas normales. Si no comes glucosa, tu propio cuerpo se encarga de fabricar unos 50 gramos al día (el mínimo necesario para mantenerte vivo).


----------



## montañita (11 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> ¿La pregunta va en serio?
> 
> Por ahí atrás decías que la carne tiene más densidad nutricional que la fruta. E incluso pretendías tener razón. Así que de ti me espero cualquier cosa.
> 
> PD: La glucosa es un nutriente esencial. Se encuentra en los alimentos que comen las personas normales. Si no comes glucosa, tu propio cuerpo se encarga de fabricar unos 50 gramos al día (el mínimo necesario para mantenerte vivo).



El cerebro se alimenta de la energía producida por la grasa almacenada en el cuerpo cuando no hay aporte de glucosa.
Se llama cetosis.

En mis últimas analíticas, mi glucosa=69 mg/dl, Colesterol=149 mg/dl, Cuerpos cetónicos=30 mg/dl, Triglicéridos=30 mg/dl.

O sea, mi combustible es grasa pura y dura. No es nada que vaya contra la naturaleza. De hecho, es una adaptación natural del cuerpo desarrollada hace miles de años como método de adaptación/supervivencia.

¿Qué sabemos de los cuerpos cetónicos? | DN Running Dudas y consejos

Y para el que sepa inglés:
Ketones for Cognitive Performance | The Biohacker Guide by Nootrobox®


----------



## autsaider (11 Mar 2017)

montañita dijo:


> El cerebro se alimenta de la energía producida por la grasa almacenada en el cuerpo cuando no hay aporte de glucosa.
> Se llama cetosis.



¿Y donde he dicho yo lo contrario? 

¿Me citas para responder a conversaciones que solo han ocurrido en tu imaginación?

Pues no lo hagas más.

PD: Hay células como los globulos rojos que necesitan glucosa continuamente o se mueren.


----------



## Qui (11 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> Ni puto caso a lo de la Coenzima Q10. Su padre se puso a andar por primera vez en su vida y ese progreso es el normal. Es carísima y no sirve PARA NADA.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 14:07 ----------
> 
> Ningún suplemento sirve para nada. Ninguno.



Por primera vez en este foro voy a mandar a alguien a la mierda. Dese por aludido. Mi padre no podía ni dar una vuelta a la manzana y lo he tenido llorando en mis brazos más de una vez diciendo que no valía para nada.
Ahora un payaso que no tiene ni idea y que se cree que todo el mundo miente como él va a decirme que es porque nunca había intentado andar...
Váyase a la mierda que parece que es donde más puede encajar.
Yo no tengo ningún interés en que se venda la coenzima Q10 pero en el caso de mi padre el efecto ha sido casi milagroso. Si esto fuera un placebo (que no lo creo porque los estudios de Pubmed que leí en su día hablaban de este tipo de mejoras) bienvenido sea.


----------



## montañita (11 Mar 2017)

Pues nada Tico, no te cito más.

Creo que llevar 1 día en el foro puede dar lugar a que me líe con quién ha dicho cada cosa, vosotros tenéis tropecientos mensajes y os conocéis de sobra. Tampoco es para tanto.

Además, en otros foros se distingue claramente cuando se responde un mensaje con citas y aquí todo es gris.

En fin.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 03:37 ----------




Qui dijo:


> Por primera vez en este foro voy a mandar a alguien a la mierda. Dese por aludido. Mi padre no podía ni dar una vuelta a la manzana y lo he tenido llorando en mis brazos más de una vez diciendo que no valía para nada.
> Ahora un payaso que no tiene ni idea y que se cree que todo el mundo miente como él va a decirme que es porque nunca había intentado andar...
> Váyase a la mierda que parece que es donde más puede encajar.
> Yo no tengo ningún interés en que se venda la coenzima Q10 pero en el caso de mi padre el efecto ha sido casi milagroso. Si esto fuera un placebo (que no lo creo porque los estudios de Pubmed que leí en su día hablaban de este tipo de mejoras) bienvenido sea.



Te entiendo perfectamente. Mi pareja es el que tiene los problemas de corazón. A los 40 sufrió 2 infartos y aún no tiene ni 50. Cuando las estatinas y demás lo tenían en la miseria, solía decirme que si las cosas empeoraban, quizás no merecía la pena seguir aquí y demás. Pensaba que en cualquier momento moriría o le daría otro infarto con secuelas nefastas. Son cosas muy fuertes.

Ahora mismo va en contra de los consejos de los médicos y la medicina "tradicional", pero los dos estamos de acuerdo en que más vale arriesgarse y vivir unos meses o años, con "calidad" de vida, y que pase lo que tenga que pasar, antes que seguir con la medicación, pero sin vivir realmente hasta su final. 
Como dice él, que le quiten lo bailao :rolleye:

Ambos tenemos miedo a que prohíban la Q10, u otros suplementos que toma. Vamos, si la prohíben tengo claro que aunque sea ilegal la conseguiremos como sea.

Ánimos!


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Mar 2017)

montañita dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente. Mi pareja es el que tiene los problemas de corazón. A los 40 sufrió 2 infartos y aún no tiene ni 50. Cuando las estatinas y demás lo tenían en la miseria, solía decirme que si las cosas empeoraban, quizás no merecía la pena seguir aquí y demás. Pensaba que en cualquier momento moriría o le daría otro infarto con secuelas nefastas. Son cosas muy fuertes.
> 
> Ahora mismo va en contra de los consejos de los médicos y la medicina "tradicional", pero los dos estamos de acuerdo en que más vale arriesgarse y vivir unos meses o años, con "calidad" de vida, y que pase lo que tenga que pasar, antes que seguir con la medicación, pero sin vivir realmente hasta su final.
> Como dice él, que le quiten lo bailao :rolleye:
> ...



John Macdougall tuvo un infarto con 18 años, ahora tiene 70 y está de puta madre. Todo por su dieta.

Una dieta alta en grasas (más del 20% de las calorías totales) puede tener un efecto desvigorizante, sobre todo a medida que uno se va haciendo mayor.

Para empezar se necesita más oxígeno para procesarlas.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 05:19 ----------

Es mentira que en el paleolítico, en todas partes, consumieran una dieta de esquimal, consumían muchos carbohidratos, es más, en algunas partes hay pruebas de que ya se cocinaban cereales hace 100000 años.

Los paleos viven de mitos y leyendas que no se cumplen ni hoy.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 05:26 ----------




brux dijo:


> Una entrevista con un tío que sólo come carne y agua desde hace 8 años y ha perdido 39 kilos y está cuadrado. 1 kilo al día de ternera, pollo y cerdo.
> 
> Para volverse loco comer solo eso. Pero dice que su salud como un toro.
> 
> ...



:XX:este tío fumó dos cajetillas de tabaco diarias y murió a los 97 años.






Shhh no le demos un disgusto a las tabacaleras.

:XX:

nivelazo el de los paleos.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 05:36 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te hemos linkado paginas con articulos de paleontologos de prestigio donde dicen que ni rastro de nada parecido a un molino y tu sales con una pagina de cocina que vete tu a saber.
> 
> Evidentemente supongamos que algun hominido molia granos de sorgo hace 100.000 años, cosa que se parece al pan como una pato a una manzana.
> 
> ...




os he puesto este enlace varias veces:

Neanderthals may have feasted on meat and two veg diet | Science | The Guardian

el registro fósil es lo que tiene, que es muy escaso, hay monos que se alimentan de puro grano crudo, es lógico pensar que el ser humano pudo haberlo comido cocinado mucho antes de lo que se piensa, porque recolectar los brotes en temporada es obvio que lo hicieron (sino de donde viene la agricultura si sólo comía carne).

Puedes decir lo que te salga del nabo acerca del pan moderno y tal, pero es que luego publicitáis CERO carbohidratos como lo ideal, que la máscara ya se os ha caído hace tiempo.

Eso es una burrada en contradicción directa con miles de estudios científicos.

Vuestra única fuente son BLOGUEROS sin formación científica formal ni una profesión lejanamente similar que mienten más que hablan (como que se consume menos grasa y más carbohidratos que en los siglos anteriores, o incluso que en décadas anteriores).

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 05:38 ----------

"es imposible adelgazar comiendo carbohidratos gñe"

Woman who shed 60lbs on a carb-heavy vegan diet says she is slimming down even more by following a POTATO 'cleanse' that allows her to eat fries and hash browns | Daily Mail Online

Como esa miles de casos.


----------



## autsaider (11 Mar 2017)

Aquí tenéis la entrevista a alguien que afirma ser un experto en la paleodieta. 

LA DIETA PALEOLÍTICA: TODO LO QUE NECESITAS SABER Y NADIE TE CUENTA - YouTube

Comenta varias cosas: 
-que estamos adaptados a los cereales
-que es muy dificil ganar músculo con la paleodieta
-que apenas hay estudios que respalden la paleodieta
-que no existe la paleodieta porque no hay alimentos paleolíticos (y que si los hubiese y los comiesemos nos sentarían mal porque estamos adaptados a los alimentos modernos)
-etc.

Pero los fanáticos de este hilo lo negarán todo. Buscarán matices en sus palabras para poder decir que eso no es así.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Ya se que tu piensas que no, pero a ver si resulta que el mecanismo de oxidacion de grasas chuta mas de lo que tu te piensas.
> 
> Era el preferente hace unos miles de añosy eran tipos bastante fuertes, la vida les iba en ello. Nos ponemos a comer cereales hace 10.000 años y no lo usamos mucho pero lo tenemos de serie.
> 
> No creo que nadie tenga muy claro las capacidades exactas del mismo y menos cuando nos criamos sin usarlo casi.*



No es que yo lo piense o lo deje de pensar, es que el organismo humano en esfuerzos bajos o moderados como energía demanda más grasa y en esfuerzos intenso y ultraintensos demanda más glucosa. La única diferencia es que el umbral donde demandas una energía u otra puede estar más elevado gracias a la genética y al entrenamiento. Una persona "normal" lo puede tener alrededor del 70% de su capacidad máxima y una persona bien entrenada puede llegar al 80-85% e incluso algunos superdotados para eso podrían llegar al 90%. 

Tan estúpido es tomar carbohidratos para irse a una oficina a teclear en un ordenador como no tomarlos para competir a tu máximo en el deporte.. No hay ningún deportista que no consuma bastantes carbohidratos, incluso los que son diabéticos los consumen si son deportistas mientras se hacen análisis de la glucos a15 o 20 veces o más. Lo único que hay son fantasmones en el deporte que intentan hacer creer que son diferentes a los demás, eso siempre ha ocurrido en el deporte y siempre ocurrirá. Pero cuando llega la dura realidad o pasas por el aro o te vas para tu casa, no hay más solución.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 09:01 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *Pq coño esta mania en pensar q solo de harinas obtengo glucosa?
> El ser humano la puede obtener de otras fuentes.
> 
> Te quedas solo con una parte de la verdad.
> ...




La pregunta te la hice yo y te vas por las ramas, muy fácil:

*¿Y ante la falta de glucosa que combustible utilizará entonces el organismo ante esa gran demanda?*

¿Qué fuentes de carbohidratos utilizas tú para rendir a tu tope?

Yo no tengo ningún problema en decir que fuentes utilizo actualmente, aunque se que con ellas no llego a mi tope en rendimiento deportivo ni loco. Suelo utilizar los copos de avena y la patata y el arroz cocidos al dente más algo de fruta. y solo antes y después de entrenar A mí con eso me sirve pero no tienen nada que ver con la pasta, puré de patatas o el arroz muy cocido básicamente porque al cocerlos mucho y hacerlos puré los conviertes en azúcar.

A ver que yo se leer ¿sabes? Raña lo que afirma es que ha cambiado las fuentes típicas de carbohidratos por cosas como zanahoria y pimientos para rendir mejor en su deporte y eso no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca, con pimientos y zanahorias vas a recargar glucógeno para los entrenamientos y la competición de élite por los cojones. Toman el pelo a la gente y la gente ni se entera.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Mar 2017)

montañita dijo:


> El cerebro se alimenta de la energía producida por la grasa almacenada en el cuerpo cuando no hay aporte de glucosa.
> Se llama cetosis.
> 
> En mis últimas analíticas, mi glucosa=69 mg/dl, Colesterol=149 mg/dl, Cuerpos cetónicos=30 mg/dl, Triglicéridos=30 mg/dl.
> ...



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es ignorarlos. No pueden ser mas subnormales.

Parece que se han propuesto aparecer de nuevo en el hilo a tocar los huevos. 

Sueltan sus paridas de los neardentales y sobre los cereales que se las hemos rebatido mil veces y ya por aburrimiento pasamos de contestarles.

El tal Sugus y Tico, vegano tonto y vegano retrasado llevan años intentando ensuciar el hilo, lo mejor que puedes hacer es ignorarlos.

Sugus sobre todo cuando se deja la medicacion se piensa que es un Neardental. El otro solo escribe incongruencias sobre pollos acorazados. Serian un buen duo comico si no diesen tanta pena.

Son un par de sectarios de los peligrosos.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Ya se que tu piensas que no, pero a ver si resulta que el mecanismo de oxidacion de grasas chuta mas de lo que tu te piensas.
> 
> Era el preferente hace unos miles de añosy eran tipos bastante fuertes, la vida les iba en ello. Nos ponemos a comer cereales hace 10.000 años y no lo usamos mucho pero lo tenemos de serie.
> 
> ...



No es que lo piense yo o lo deje de pensar, es que es así al menos en el mundo de los mortales. En esfuerzos bajos y moderados funciona mejor la oxidación de grasas y en esfuerzos intensos y ultraintensos funciona mejor la glucosa. Yo no fui quien diseñó a los seres humanos para responder así.

No somos leones, tampoco como se empeñan los veganos somos unas vacas, el león es carnívoro y está diseñado para utilizar básicamente solo esa fuente de alimentación, la vaca hervíbora y diseñada para eso y nosotros somos una mezcla osease somos omnívoros y diseñados por tanto para eso. Para compararte con los leones o con las vacas aliméntate toda tu vida exclusivamente como ellos y te comparas, pero tú no lo haces ni nadie en su sano juicio tampoco, salvo los veganos pero esos ya sabemos que están bastante mal de la azotea, tú no creo que estés tan loco como ellos para alimentarte exclusivamente de solo una fuente alimentaria.

Saludos.


----------



## ketdroid (11 Mar 2017)

Buenas,

Estoy haciendo un ayuno intermitente de varios dias comiendo 1 vez/dia y me gustaria saber si una cucharada/ita de aceite de coco por la mañana romperia el ayuno. O un cafe solo. Suelo merendar hacia las 6-7 de forma completa (3 platos sin azucares ni harinas, carbos solo un cacillo de arroz o patata).

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> No es que lo piense yo o lo deje de pensar, es que es así al menos en el mundo de los mortales. En esfuerzos bajos y moderados funciona mejor la oxidación de grasas y en esfuerzos intensos y ultraintensos funciona mejor la glucosa. Yo no fui quien diseñó a los seres humanos para responder así.
> 
> No somos leones, tampoco como se empeñan los veganos somos unas vacas, el león es carnívoro y está diseñado para utilizar básicamente solo esa fuente de alimentación, la vaca hervíbora y diseñada para eso y nosotros somos una mezcla osease somos omnívoros y diseñados por tanto para eso. Para compararte con los leones o con las vacas aliméntate toda tu vida exclusivamente como ellos y te comparas, pero tú no lo haces ni nadie en su sano juicio tampoco, salvo los veganos pero esos ya sabemos que están bastante mal de la azotea, tú no creo que estés tan loco como ellos para alimentarte exclusivamente de solo una fuente alimentaria.
> 
> Saludos.



No digo que seamos leones con veganos diciendo tonterias tenemos bastante. Solo lo ponia de ejemplo porque evidentemente esos mamiferos solo utilizan esa via metabolica y no van faltos de energia.

Nosotros los humanos tambien la tenemos y hay poblaciones enteras que historicamente no podian usar otra, por latitud y clima.

Reconoce solamente que esos limites de la cetosis de los que hablas son solo conjeturas igual que la que yo hago. Como te he dicho no creo que podamos ser tan tajantes porque dudo que hayan estudios completos sobre ello.

Ninguno de los que estamos aqui vivimos continuamente en cetosis porque todos comemos arroz, fruta, patatas, boniatos, etc. Y esos que afirman correr en modo paleo se ponen finos a ese tipo de hidratos, osea que la combinacion de las dos vias metabolicas las usan sin necesidad de comer macarrones, que de eso estamos hablando. No seas tu el que cuando oye la palabra paleo olvide los hidratos de origen natural sin refinar.

Loren Cordain es el que hablaba de los boniatos como una fuente de hidratos excelente para la practica deportiva. El fue el que empezo a usar el concepto paleo en el deporte.


----------



## sada (11 Mar 2017)

lo de las alergias me interesa, en mi caso he mejorado mucho pero yo creo que al dejar los lácteos. Antes siempre me levantaba y estornudaba al menos una hora seguida alergia a los ácaros etc..y ahora ya no. alguna vez de pascuas en ramos estornudo pero ni mucho menos como antes.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> ¿La pregunta va en serio?
> 
> Por ahí atrás decías que la carne tiene más densidad nutricional que la fruta. E incluso pretendías tener razón. Así que de ti me espero cualquier cosa.
> 
> PD: La glucosa es un nutriente esencial. Se encuentra en los alimentos que comen las personas normales. Si no comes glucosa, tu propio cuerpo se encarga de fabricar unos 50 gramos al día (el mínimo necesario para mantenerte vivo).



Que la glucosa es importante lo sabe hasta Rajoy. Simplemente estamos discutiendo que para obtenerla no hace falta comer harina.

Estamos de acuerdo entonces, que para tener glucosa el cuerpo utiliza otras vías que nada tienen q ver con la harina?


----------



## sada (11 Mar 2017)

esto del insulto ...un poquito de por favor


----------



## Rauxa (11 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Aquí tenéis la entrevista a alguien que afirma ser un experto en la paleodieta.
> 
> LA DIETA PALEOLÍTICA: TODO LO QUE NECESITAS SABER Y NADIE TE CUENTA - YouTube
> 
> ...




Maelan Fontes, es un experto en Paleodieta, pero no seguidor de ella.

Pero tiene que hacer como muchos de los investigadores que hay sobre este sector. "Fer la puta y la ramoneta", como decimos en catalunya. "Sí pero no, no pero sí".

"El cereal no es malo pero tampoco bueno". "hemos generado ciertas adaptaciones...". "que según donde vivas estarás más adaptado a una cosa u otra..."

Aquí hay una cosa que sabemos todos: si nos comemos un plato de macarrones, no nos morimos. Hasta un perro, si es carnívoro, y se come un trozo de pan, no morirá al día siguiente. Tenemos cierta flexibilidad metabólica.
Pero si nos vamos a los estudios de Fontes, sobre los cereales, veremos que son origen de muchos problemas físicos. Siempre que ha venido a Barcelona a dar alguna charla, temina diciendo que el cereal, mejor ir recortandolo delante de cualquier cosa (obesidad, caries, diabetes, alzheimer, artritis...). Pero nunca lo verás salir a un mass-mierda afirmando que No hay que comer cereal. Lo tacharían de magufo, conspiranoico... Simplemente te dice que según que patologia tengas, lo quites. Así queda bien con todo el mundo.


De todas formas Fontes, lleva ya varios años estudiando estos temas, y si lees varias entrevistas suyas, va modulando el mensaje. Verás como afirma que los cereales no son la mejor opción para el ser humano o que una dieta baja en cereales y alta en grasas es mejor para el corazón. 

Entrevistando a Maelán Fontes. Alimentación basada en la biología evolutiva.PaleoSystem
´La dieta basada en lácteos, granos o gofio no es la más idónea para la salud´ - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas


El concepto paleodieta ,ya hemos comentado aquí, es muy sectario. A mi no me hace estar cómodo, prefiero nutrición evolutiva.

Es obvio que ahora no hay los mismos alimentos que en el paleolítico. Ni tenemos las mismas frutas, ni verduras, ni los animales son los mismos...ni teníamos la posibilidad de hacer pan o macarrones por aquel entonces.

Y alimentos que consideramos "paleo", como los tomates o los aguacates, son muy modernos, con lo cual, en el paleolitico, no se comían. 

Así que el concepto paleodieta, no hace referencia a lo que se comía en aquella época, sino más bien a lo que no se comía (refinados, azucares...).

Está claro que el vocablo paleodieta se ha tergiversado. Tu dices que sigues esta dieta y te dicen:

- Cazas mamuts?
- Vives en una cueva?
- Comes carroña?
- ....
Está claro que a este juego no voy a entrar.


Y si te fijas en el primer tercio del video que has puesto dice que las culturas que más cereal comen son las que más diabetes tienen. Y las que no comen cereales, apenas tiene diabetes.

Lo digo pq según tu, Sugus y compañía os entestáis en relacionar diabetes con la carne, cuando la diabetes está relacionada con el azucar y un plato de pasta es un chute de glucosa (azúcar).

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 10:57 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> No es que yo lo piense o lo deje de pensar, es que el organismo humano en esfuerzos bajos o moderados como energía demanda más grasa y en esfuerzos intenso y ultraintensos demanda más glucosa. La única diferencia es que el umbral donde demandas una energía u otra puede estar más elevado gracias a la genética y al entrenamiento. Una persona "normal" lo puede tener alrededor del 70% de su capacidad máxima y una persona bien entrenada puede llegar al 80-85% e incluso algunos superdotados para eso podrían llegar al 90%.
> 
> Tan estúpido es tomar carbohidratos para irse a una oficina a teclear en un ordenador como no tomarlos para competir a tu máximo en el deporte.. No hay ningún deportista que no consuma bastantes carbohidratos, incluso los que son diabéticos los consumen si son deportistas mientras se hacen análisis de la glucos a15 o 20 veces o más. Lo único que hay son fantasmones en el deporte que intentan hacer creer que son diferentes a los demás, eso siempre ha ocurrido en el deporte y siempre ocurrirá. Pero cuando llega la dura realidad o pasas por el aro o te vas para tu casa, no hay más solución.
> 
> ...



Que nooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Que no me falta glucosa. Que no me quieres entender. O no quieres o no das más de sí.
Que yo tengo los tanques de glucógeno hasta los topes.

Cómo puede ser si no como harinas ni refinados????
Por una parte gracias a las frutas y verduras, como el boniato.

El cuerpo tiene unos mecanismos fisiológicos que le permiten obtener glucosa aunque tu no se la des de forma exógena. Ahora si?
Pues ahora piensa, como omnívoros que somos, como lo hace cun organismo humano para rellenar sus depósitos de glucógeno pese a darle de forma exógena poca glucosa.


----------



## sada (11 Mar 2017)

recupero una receta de karlos 
Brownie paleo de verdad en 5 min.
Bates dos huevos.
Dos cucharadas soperas de cacao.
Dos cucharadas soperas de miel.
100 gr mantequilla.
Canela.
Levadura.
Batidora.... y despues añades avellanas machacadas.

...y cinco min de microondas.

mañana pruebo, a ver que me sale


----------



## zapatitos (11 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> * No digo que seamos leones con veganos diciendo tonterias tenemos bastante. Solo lo ponia de ejemplo porque evidentemente esos mamiferos solo utilizan esa via metabolica y no van faltos de energia.
> 
> Nosotros los humanos tambien la tenemos y hay poblaciones enteras que historicamente no podian usar otra, por latitud y clima.
> 
> ...



Los felinos están anatómicamente diseñados para alcanzar la máxima velocidad en el menor tiempo posible y durante un brevísimo espacio de tiempo. Sus garras, su cola, la gran flexibilidad de su espalda, sus orejas, etc etc todo ello está diseñado para ese fin, osease tiene muchísimo de adaptación y de supervivencia, nosotros no tenemos como ellos unas patas rugosas para mejor sujeción e impulso ni una cola diseñada para ayudarnos a acelerar y mantener esa aceleración, tampoco su flexiblidad lumbar para hacer maniobrar como frenadas en seco y cambios bruscos de dirección en velocidad que para ellos son facilísimos de hacer y no les requiere un gasto de energía excesiva pero que a nosotros nos partirían literalmente en dos. Es que somos dos especies que tenemos poquísimo que ver ni en el modo de alimentación ni en el diseño de nuestro organismo.

No puedo reconocer algo que ya está demostrado en décadas de competiciones deportivas a todos niveles y que también he demostrado en mi propio organismo, si tienes grandes reservas de glucógeno y tomas los suficientes carbohidratos rindes a tu máximo nivel (dependiendo también de tu capacidad de sacrificio y de aguante del dolor y el desgaste que tiene tanta importancia como lo anterior o más) si no vas bien de eso en cuanto los demás que si van te pontan a prueba te hundes a la más absoluta de las miserias.

El mejor ejemplo lo tienes en carreras como el Tour de Francia cuando alguno por la circunstancia que sea se olvida o no puede hacer el avituallamiento para pillar la botellita y/o los pastelitos de hidratos, en cuanto comienzan los tirones y los apretones van haciendo la goma hasta que se funden y no pueden más porque aunque quieren seguir el ritmo no pueden saltarse las reglas del organismo y funcionar en ese esfuerzo sin tener un montón de glucosa a mano. Después los verás que se colocan a pedalear a su ritmo (en su umbral "cómodo" donde se requiere más grasa que glucosa) y así si aguantan relativamente bien hasta la llegada a meta sin perder una minutada.

A ver, que yo no digo que los paleos y los que estén en cetosis no puedan correr, lo hacen y perfectamente, lo que digo es que con una dieta estrictamente de esas característica es totalmente imposible triunfar en el deporte competitivo salvo que seas un monstruo genético. Y en el caso de que fueras un monstruo genético diseñado para eso tarde o temprano pasarías a hacer lo mismo que todos los demás por la sencilla razón de que sin hacer las cosas como todos los demás aún así eres muy cojonudo haciendo las cosas que hacen todos los demás serías incluso muchísimo más cojonudo. Y en el deporte competitivo se juega uno tanto dinero y la carrera es tan breve que difícilmente alguien va a pasar la oportunidad de hacer lo que sea necesario para ser aún mejor de lo que es.

No se si me explico.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> recupero una receta de karlos
> Brownie paleo de verdad en 5 min.
> Bates dos huevos.
> Dos cucharadas soperas de cacao.
> ...



Te falta la harina de almendra, un par de cucharadas soperas con colmo.

Y el toque magico antes de servirlo. Una taza con cucharada de cacao otra de mantequilla y otra de miel. 20 segundo microondas lo sacas y le das vueltas. Sale un chocolate liquido para echar por encima.


----------



## Panko21 (11 Mar 2017)

Yo juego a baloncesto y me gustaría saber como recargar o afrontar la alimentación antes del partido, desayuno y día de antes.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Mar 2017)

Como dijo un científico no hace mucho:

"El cerebro necesita glucosa, no azúcar".

Y esta se puede conseguir de muchas formas que tomando azúcares/farinaceos.
A ver Zapatitos si te entra en la cabeza este gráfico y paras de decir boludeces.

Que en definitiva estamos hablando de lo mismo: la glucosa es importante y sirve para que lo que sirve. Pero no te emperres en que sólo la podemos obtener de los HC. Que los HC son importantes sobre todo las frutas y verduras, pero que los refinados, farinaceos...aportan más cosas malas que buenas y aunque queramos ser deportistas de élite, no nos hacen falta.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Como dijo un científico no hace mucho:
> 
> "El cerebro necesita glucosa, no azúcar".
> 
> ...



Yo lo que comienzo a sospechar es que o es una mentira eso de que eres entrenador personal o que tienes algún interés económico en el negocio de los productos paleo o similares (que poco a poco se van convirtiendo también en un negocio rentable) son las únicas explicaciones que encuentro para que alguien que dice ser lo que eres tú niegue la utilidad de los carbohidratos refinados y el azúcar en el deporte de competición. Porque igual que hay gente interesada en que siga el negocio del pan, los derivados de los cereales y los "productos light" también hay gente interesado en promover los productos "paleo" para beneficiarse económicamente.

Yo estoy más interesado en la salud que en el rendimiento deportivo pero no puedo negar lo evidente que es que los carbohidratos refinados y el azúcar son una ayuda en el deporte de competición, sería gilipollas si negara algo tan evidente. O gilipollas o alguien interesado en promover mis productos.

Saludos.


----------



## brux (11 Mar 2017)

¿Qué son los productos paleo? ¿Carne y verduras?

A lo mejor tiene una carnicería y por eso se hace pasar por deportista.

Madre mía qué flipaos.

La CoQ10 es una estafa, como todos los suplementos. Si sirviera de algo a los enfermos cardíacos, la tomarían todos. Pero no sirve para nada. Pero algunos empiezan a caminar cuando se lo diagnostican y acaban andando 5 km porque nunca se había movido, además de fumar, beber y comer. Ni caso al sucnor.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo lo que comienzo a sospechar es que o es una mentira eso de que eres entrenador personal o que tienes algún interés económico en el negocio de los productos paleo o similares (que poco a poco se van convirtiendo también en un negocio rentable) son las únicas explicaciones que encuentro para que alguien que dice ser lo que eres tú niegue la utilidad de los carbohidratos refinados y el azúcar en el deporte de competición. Porque igual que hay gente interesada en que siga el negocio del pan, los derivados de los cereales y los "productos light" también hay gente interesado en promover los productos "paleo" para beneficiarse económicamente.
> 
> Yo estoy más interesado en la salud que en el rendimiento deportivo pero no puedo negar lo evidente que es que los carbohidratos refinados y el azúcar son una ayuda en el deporte de competición, sería gilipollas si negara algo tan evidente. O gilipollas o alguien interesado en promover mis productos.
> 
> Saludos.




Sí, reconozco que tengo intereses ocultos en ciertos productos paleo. Y más en concreto con las manzanas, los aguacates y las aceitunas de Jaen (sobre todo estas últimas).
Ahora mismo estamos probando de crear una sociedad con Adenocromo, Karlos y Smilling, para vender mandarinas y tomates de KM0. Después de pensarlo muy fuerte, y viendo el auge de todo aquello Paleo, estamos seguros que nos vamos a forrar. Es ver una mandarina y la gente se vuelve loca. Es según qué zonas hay carencia de ellas. Hemos encontrado un terruño para cultivarlas y lo vamos a petar. 


De todas formas tienes que reconocer que mi pregunta no la has respondido. Ni tu ni Sugus ni Tico ni Rigodón.

Reitero que te vuelvo a dar la razón en:
- La importancia de la glucosa. Hay que tener los depósitos de glucógeno llenos.

Nunca se sabe para que los tenemos que necesitar: entrenamiento de series, competición de lo que sea, evitar ser cazados/perseguidos, para ir a buscar un autobús... nuestra fisiología se mueve con el objetivo de estar siempre preparados para cualquier cosa. Estamos en alerta permanentemente (o deberíamos).
Y para ello, tener glucosa hasta los tope (ojo, sin pasarse tampoco), es un buen aliado.
Para tí, los HC refinados y los azúcares, parecen ser la única opción. Para para nuestro cuerpo no.
Yo me comeré mis frutas y mis verduras, mis boniatos... Y si con ello, mi cuerpo no consigue llenar estos depósitos, tiene otros recursos. 
De la misma forma que los tiene cualquier animal carnívoro: a través de la proteína. 

Hemos estado millones de años con los depósitos llenos sin necesidad de harinas ni refinados, ni de frutas tan azucaradas como ahora. Y sin problema y rindiendo.

Esto es bioquímica pura y dura.
Aquí nadie discute la importancia de la glucosa. Simplemente se está diciendo (cosa que es además objetiva), que no hace falta azúcar para tener glucosa.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> *¿Qué son los productos paleo? ¿Carne y verduras?
> 
> A lo mejor tiene una carnicería y por eso se hace pasar por deportista.
> 
> ...



Los productos "paleo" son los productos sin gluten, sin harina, ecológicos como mermeladas, verduras, especias por decir algunos, cada vez hay más productos de ese tipo. Hay ya hasta supermercados dedicados en exclusiva a ellos e incluso Mercadona ha visto que es un negocio cada vez más rentable y está intentando meterse.

Solo un lerdo inútil como tú ignoraría esto, como verás yo también se insultar  

Yo no tengo nada contra esos productos pero no puedo negar la evidencia de que en ese sector cada vez hay más aprovechados porque igual que donde hay políticos siempre va a haber corrupción, en todo sector donde se mueva dinero siempre va a haber vendehúmos, aprovechados, publicidad engañosa, etc etc y la comida saludable no va a ser una excepción.

Saludos.


----------



## brux (11 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los productos "paleo" son los productos sin gluten, sin harina, ecológicos como mermeladas, verduras, especias por decir algunos, cada vez hay más productos de ese tipo. Hay ya hasta supermercados dedicados en exclusiva a ellos e incluso Mercadona ha visto que es un negocio cada vez más rentable y está intentando meterse.
> 
> Solo un lerdo inútil como tú ignoraría esto, como verás yo también se insultar
> 
> ...



Pero esos productos paleo son mentira porque paleo es lo que no es industrial ni procesado. No los conozco porque no existen, son gilipolleces como las barritas adelgazantes o el azúcar necesario para músculos (o para nada).

A lo mejor está vendiendo productos paleo, sí, por eso hace publicidad sin mencionar la marca o la tienda.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> Pero esos productos paleo son mentira porque paleo es lo que no es industrial ni procesado. No los conozco porque no existen, son gilipolleces como las barritas adelgazantes o el azúcar necesario para músculos (o para nada).
> 
> A lo mejor está vendiendo productos paleo, sí, por eso hace publicidad sin mencionar la marca o la tienda.



No te esfuerces. Zapatitos está intentando "machacar" la paleo diciendo tonterías.
Ni la mermelada es paleo, ni lo "ecológico" significa paleo de por sí. O sea, que las galletitas ecológicas, los macarrones ecológicos, el pan ecológico, son alimentos procesados y en este caso además, farinaceos.

Frutas, verduras, carnes, pescados, huevos, frutos secos. Punto.
Ahora vendrá Zapatitos a vender la burra de que el lobby de las mandarinas o de los aguacates tienen un interés que se ponga de moda lo "paleo". 
Y que los que estamos aquí tenemos intereses en la industria "paleo". 

Si hay alguna "dieta" que no vende nada es precisamente lo paleo. Es la que te dice, come lo más natural o fresco posible. No compres nada envasado ni procesado. Todo de proximidad, lo menos procesado posible.

Pero resulta que ve una barrita energética que pondrá "paleo" o cualquier cosa de estas y viene aquí a decir que tenemos ciertos intereses ::


----------



## Qui (11 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> ¿Qué son los productos paleo? ¿Carne y verduras?
> 
> A lo mejor tiene una carnicería y por eso se hace pasar por deportista.
> 
> ...



Yo ya he explicado como a mi padre le ha cambiado la vida y como ha pasado de no poder caminar más que unos pocos pasos sin pararse a hacerlo durante varios kilómetros al día.
No sé porqué este personaje tiene que negar lo sin tener ni la más remota idea y además faltando siempre al respeto. En fin, creo que queda retratado. Yo solo puedo recomendar la Q10 a quien tenga problemas cardíacos y después de un mes que vean los resultados.


----------



## brux (11 Mar 2017)

Qui dijo:


> Yo ya he explicado como a mi padre le ha cambiado la vida y como ha pasado de no poder caminar más que unos pocos pasos sin pararse a hacerlo durante varios kilómetros al día.
> No sé porqué este personaje tiene que negar lo sin tener ni la más remota idea y además faltando siempre al respeto. En fin, creo que queda retratado. Yo solo puedo recomendar la Q10 a quien tenga problemas cardíacos y después de un mes que vean los resultados.



¿Quien te dice que no tengo la menor idea, puto gilipollas retrasado?

Te metes tu Q10 por donde te quepa. A ver si te crees que tu padre es el único enfermo cardíaco del mundo y el único que ha tomado Q10. Mi madre se ha muerto por eso y tomó Q10 y no le hizo nada. GILIPOLLAS.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 23:43 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> No te esfuerces. Zapatitos está intentando "machacar" la paleo diciendo tonterías.
> Ni la mermelada es paleo, ni lo "ecológico" significa paleo de por sí. O sea, que las galletitas ecológicas, los macarrones ecológicos, el pan ecológico, son alimentos procesados y en este caso además, farinaceos.
> 
> Frutas, verduras, carnes, pescados, huevos, frutos secos. Punto.
> ...



Yo me pierdo con vuestras discusiones. Ya no sé qué defiende cada uno. Sé que hay un par de veganos (me gustaría serlo) y creo que los demás sois todos paleos o ketos o de ese palo anti-dieta-oficial-80%-cereales. Si ni siquiera los atletas de élite tienen una dieta unificada, ¿qué esperáis que demuestren esos estudios científicos de mierda en los que se basan las discusiones?

Los estudios se compran y todo ese mundillo médico de investigación y publicación peer-reviewed es pura basura corrupta. Yo lo he visto, he estado en Estocolmo con investigadores punteros mundiales del Instituto Karolinska que compiten por el Premio Nobel y les he oído hablar de toda esa mierda una y otra vez. Esos estudios de bioquímica son pisto puro. Gente diciendo que el azúcar ese necesario. O que la carne es necesaria. ¿En serio, a estas alturas? Es que no es ya si son necesarios, es que ni siquiera los atletas de élite comen lo mismo para las mismas pruebas de velocidad, maratón o lo que sea, cada uno sigue su propia dieta porque el cuerpo es diferente incluso en nosotros mismos y un día te pide ésto y otro aquello. Agassi contaba que antes de jugar se metía un atracón de hamburguesas. Hamburguesas! Con pan, carne congelada, mayonesa... Y uno de los mejores de un deporte durísimo que pide sprint, fuerza explosiva y resistencia. A ver cómo lo explican los estafadores que hacen los estudios. Yo he jugado mil veces al rugby o fútbol o baloncesto sin haber dormido, completamente borracho y habiéndome fumado un paquete en una discoteca ahumada sin oxígeno y habiendo desayunado y cenado basura pura, y he jugado del copón y no me cogía nadie (no siempre y era jovencito, pero ya me entiendes). Esto me parecen mariconadas, en serio. El deporte no es esto. Ni la ciencia.

Believe It Or Not, Most Published Research Findings Are Probably False

6 Reasons Why Most Scientific Research is Fake, False or Fraudulent


----------



## montañita (12 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> La CoQ10 es una estafa, como todos los suplementos. Si sirviera de algo a los enfermos cardíacos, la tomarían todos. Pero no sirve para nada. Pero algunos empiezan a caminar cuando se lo diagnostican y acaban andando 5 km porque nunca se había movido, además de fumar, beber y comer. Ni caso al sucnor.






brux dijo:


> ¿Quien te dice que no tengo la menor idea, puto gilipollas retrasado?
> 
> Te metes tu Q10 por donde te quepa. A ver si te crees que tu padre es el único enfermo cardíaco del mundo y el único que ha tomado Q10. Mi madre se ha muerto por eso y tomó Q10 y no le hizo nada. GILIPOLLAS.



Además de Qui, yo también tengo a mi pareja con enfermedad GRAVE del corazón y la Q10 entre otras cosas le ha salvado la vida en todos los aspectos. 
Y sabes qué? Nunca fumo, nunca bebió alcohol, nunca ha pesado ni 1Kg de más, nunca tomó drogas, se alimentaba sin excesos según la "dieta mediterranea", y lo más importante, era DEPORTISTA!!! Los médicos no entienden cómo demonios pudo tener 2 infartos con la vida tan sana que tenía, no tenía ningún factor de riesgo para terminar así.
Y cuando lo operaron y demás, sumado a la mierda medicación y estatinas, su vida fue a peor. No podía ni caminar 20 metros. Y mantener una conversación más de 10 minutos imposible. Empezó a desarrollar artritis, entre otras cosas. La muerte parecía ser lo más apetecible.

Dejó las putas estatinas, empezó a tomar la Q10 y otras cosas, obviamente la dieta también la cambió y es MUY pero MUY estricta, y sabes qué? Está mejor que antes de sufrir los infartos.

Que tu madre se haya muerto por tomar la Q10 no significa que la misma no funcione, quizás no tomó Magnesio que es igual de necesario junto a la Q10, quizás no tomó suficientes miligramos de Q10, o sabes qué, quizás no le dio la gana de modificar su alimentación porque prescindir de las ricas grasas, carbohidratos refinados, leche entera, alimentos procesados, embutidos y deliciosa azúcar era demasiado esfuerzo. 

El alimentarse como un puto conejo es un proceso muy difícil que requiere paciencia y esfuerzo, pero si estás enfermo del corazón, no hacer algunos sacrificios se pagan con la muerte.

Pero al final piensa y divulga lo que te de la p.gana. No me interesa que se conozca la Q10. Si se conoce su beneficio, lo más seguro es que la prohíban. Y eso a mi pareja no le conviene, ni a mí si llego a sufrir del corazón en un futuro.

Mejor que exista mayoría de personas como tú, aunque lamentablemente repercuta en muertes innecesarias por su ignorancia/borreguismo.


----------



## brux (12 Mar 2017)

A ver gilipollas, que hoy estáis aquí todos los retrasados de España.

Ignorancia y borreguismo tu puta madre porque si te he dicho que mi madre la estuvo tomando evidentemente es porque quisimos que la probara porque leímos cantidad de información acerca de ello hace ya muchos años.

A ver si te crees magufa estúpida retrasada que si la Q10 funcionara no la tomaría todo enfermo y no la recetaría todo médico. Siempre os creéis que descubrís la pólvora con estúpidos suplementos que se conocen desde siempre y que nunca han pasado de tener unos porcentajes de éxito mínimos nunca superiores al placebo.

Putos magufos analfabetos sois lo puto peor del mundo.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> *No te esfuerces. Zapatitos está intentando "machacar" la paleo diciendo tonterías.
> Ni la mermelada es paleo, ni lo "ecológico" significa paleo de por sí. O sea, que las galletitas ecológicas, los macarrones ecológicos, el pan ecológico, son alimentos procesados y en este caso además, farinaceos.
> 
> Frutas, verduras, carnes, pescados, huevos, frutos secos. Punto.
> ...



El que dice chorradas y mezclas churras con merinas eres tú para no apearte de tu burra, la mermelada natural sin azúcares y química añadidos entra dentro de lo paleo y cualquiera que se moleste puede comprobar que hay infinidad de webs paleo con recetas basadas en ella.

E intentas difamar diciendo que ataco al estilo de vida y alimentación paleo cuando ataco única y exclusivamente a los que dicen gilipolleces para defender sus argumentos como que la alimentación al estilo paleo mejora en rendimiento deportivo competitivo a los carbohidratos refinados y azúcares, ni el que asó la manteca se cree eso. La nutrición al estilo paleo tiene grandes beneficios pero mejorar el rendimiento deportivo de competición no es uno de ellos. No hay nada en el estilo de nutrición paleo que iguale al chute de energía que te dan los carbohidratos refinados y el azúcar (que para el caso son lo mismo) durante una competición.

Si hablamos de salud la cosa cambia y estilo de nutrición paleo es infinitamente mejor, pero es que en una competición deportiva no gana el que más salud tiene sino el que corre más rápido, lanza más lejos, levanta más kilos, etc etc y por tanto la nutrición de un deportista está dirigida para competir lo mejor posible y no para tener más salud.

Es que es algo tan obvio que no se que hace discutiéndolo alguien que dice ser un experto entrenador personal, o tienes intereses económicos en ello o eres tan fanático como los veganos defendiendo la nutrición paleo con chorradas y dándole bondades que no tiene al igual que hacen ellos con la suya. Que bondades la nutrición paleo tiene muchísimas como digo pero la del mayor rendimiento deportivo competitivo no es una de ellas ni de lejos.

Así que deja ya de engañar al personal poniendo tus gilipolleces sobre lo bien que le va a un deportista de alto nivel con su "dieta paleo sin harinas ni azúcares" y dedícate a predicar las verdaderas bondades de la dieta paleo para las personas "normales" o deportistas por hobby o por salud, que para esos si las tiene y muchísimas.

Deportistas de alta competición ganando medallas porque comen paleo y sano, ya es que te tienes que reir con las chorradas que se puede tragar la gente. 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2017 at 04:02 ----------




brux dijo:


> * Yo me pierdo con vuestras discusiones. Ya no sé qué defiende cada uno. Sé que hay un par de veganos (me gustaría serlo) y creo que los demás sois todos paleos o ketos o de ese palo anti-dieta-oficial-80%-cereales. Si ni siquiera los atletas de élite tienen una dieta unificada, ¿qué esperáis que demuestren esos estudios científicos de mierda en los que se basan las discusiones?*



Pues muy fácil, yo lo que defiendo es que no se estafe a la gente con mentiras, aunque esas mentiras puedan beneficiar a un estilo de vida que en muchísimas cosas comparto. Deportes de competición y salud son cosas totalmente contrarias, por eso cuando decidí adoptar un estilo de vida saludable también abandoné el deporte competitivo porque con un estilo de vida saludable en el deporte no te comes ni los mocos por mucho que algunos listillos como esos supuestos deportistas paleos defiendan lo contrario

Saludos.


----------



## montañita (12 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> A ver gilipollas, que hoy estáis aquí todos los retrasados de España.
> 
> Ignorancia y borreguismo tu puta madre porque si te he dicho que mi madre la estuvo tomando evidentemente es porque quisimos que la probara porque leímos cantidad de información acerca de ello hace ya muchos años.
> 
> ...



Allá tú que crees que los médicos están al día en cuanto a los estudios de la Q10, que ni siquiera uno de los Cardiólogos más prestigiosos de España (y uno de los ganadores de los Top Doctor Awards 2016, o sea, los 50 mejores médicos de España) que lleva a mi pareja, pudo ofrecerle información sobre la Q10, Magnesio, y los efectos devastadores de las estatinas.

Allá tú que te crees que las farmacéuticas están por la labor de desarrollar pastillitas para curar las enfermedades que las grandes industrias han causado en occidente deliberadamente. 

Sigue confiando en tu médico que recibe regalitos, viajes, etc, por recetar X o Y medicamento de A o B laboratorio sin siquiera leerse el prospecto. 
Medicamentos diseñados para mantener a la gente enferma porque obviamente el negocio de las farmacéuticas depende de que sus clientes se mantengan lo más enfermos posible, el mayor tiempo posible, para seguir ganando dinero. 

Es obvio que el que carece de neuronas o capacidad de razonamiento eres tú. Pero nada, sigue viviendo en tu mundo ingenuo y confiando en los medios, industrias, y en tus pastillitas que te arreglan una cosa pero te joden otras 5 porque así se garantiza que seas rentable. 

Muchas veces la ignorancia hace que la gente crea que vive en un mundo perfecto.


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> A ver gilipollas, que hoy estáis aquí todos los retrasados de España.
> 
> Ignorancia y borreguismo tu puta madre porque si te he dicho que mi madre la estuvo tomando evidentemente es porque quisimos que la probara porque leímos cantidad de información acerca de ello hace ya muchos años.
> 
> ...



Hamijo, pon el freno xob el tema de los insultos, que a aquí nadie te esta insultando

Y leete el hilo entero, que llevas dos días en este hilo y no sabes ni por donde te vienen las ostias


----------



## Rauxa (12 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> El que dice chorradas y mezclas churras con merinas eres tú para no apearte de tu burra, la mermelada natural sin azúcares y química añadidos entra dentro de lo paleo y cualquiera que se moleste puede comprobar que hay infinidad de webs paleo con recetas basadas en ella.
> 
> E intentas difamar diciendo que ataco al estilo de vida y alimentación paleo cuando ataco única y exclusivamente a los que dicen gilipolleces para defender sus argumentos como que la alimentación al estilo paleo mejora en rendimiento deportivo competitivo a los carbohidratos refinados y azúcares, ni el que asó la manteca se cree eso. La nutrición al estilo paleo tiene grandes beneficios pero mejorar el rendimiento deportivo de competición no es uno de ellos. No hay nada en el estilo de nutrición paleo que iguale al chute de energía que te dan los carbohidratos refinados y el azúcar (que para el caso son lo mismo) durante una competición.
> 
> ...




Si tuviera intereses en ello, ahora mismo te estaría vendiendo cualquier producto tipo barrita, suplemento o lo que sea y creo que no es el caso. A no ser que pienses de verdad que me lucro recomendando aguacates y cocos.

Repito que pareces corto de entendederas:

- La harina no es necesaria y nos daña más que nos beneficia. Si estás compitiendo en élite y quieres ganar: dópate. Pero pareces nuevo si crees que los deportistas de élite ganan porque comen harinas y azúcarados. Si se dopan (como están haciendo ahora) y adeás dejan de comer harinas y azucarados, no sólo rendirán más, sino que se lesionarán menos y recuperaran antes y mejor. 
A día de hoy, NADIE ha demostrado que comer harinas tenga que ser algo tan bueno.
Quieres comer bien y sano? Pues deja de comer harinas
Quieres ganar? dópate.

Si haces las 2 cosas y además tienes buena genética y demás, serás un crack. Hasta que te pillen con el carrito del helado, claro.
Hoy día muchos NBA, tenistas... ya no se retiran a los 32-35 años, sino a los 37-40 años. 
Está claro que el dopaje tiene mucho que ver, pero los cambios en la alimentación tb. 

Pero a lo nuestro que aún no me has contestado a la pregunta:
Estamos de acuerdo entonces, que para tener glucosa el cuerpo utiliza otras vías que nada tienen q ver con la ingesta de harina?

PD Y sí, la mermelada bien hecha será paleo. Pero la que haces en casa, no la que compras que siempre será procesada y con algun azúcar metido por ahí. Así que si yo recomendara mermelada (que no es el caso), la recomendaría casera y hecha en casa por cada uno, no comprada en un super ecológica que por más eco que sea, alguna mierdanga llevará. Así que no sé pq te empeñas en que yo tengo un interés oculto en que la gente haga la paleo o simplemente coma bien. Al contrario, si tuviera algun interés, diría que siguieran la dieta mediterranea, que se hartaran de harinas, que no comieran apenas grasas y que de vez en cuando bebieran cocacolas, así habría más gordos y por tanto yo tendría más trabajo, no crees?


----------



## zapatitos (12 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> * Si tuviera intereses en ello, ahora mismo te estaría vendiendo cualquier producto tipo barrita, suplemento o lo que sea y creo que no es el caso. A no ser que pienses de verdad que me lucro recomendando aguacates y cocos.
> 
> Repito que pareces corto de entendederas:
> 
> ...



El que pareces bastante cortito eres tú:

- Por muchísimo que te dopes si no tienes la suficiente glucosa a mano vas a hacer el ridículo más espantoso en la competición. Si claro, puedes intentarlo con los distintos estimulantes, etc etc pero hacer eso sin tener las cantidades necesarias de glucosa para el esfuerzo es echar oposiciones a acabar ingresado de urgencias y eso con suerte, no es el primer deportista de competición que ha muerto por ocurrírsele hacer semejante burrada. El primero deellos creo recordar que fue Tom Simpson, que se le ocurrió la feliz idea de mezclar anfetas con cognac y que fue escalando como una cabra con los ojos como platos hasta que se le encontraron reventado en el Mont Ventoux con una hipoglucemia y una deshidratación de tres pares de cojones, dijeron que murió de una insuficiencia cardíaca porque algo había que decir, cualquiera sabe.

A lo nuestro, dime con que alimentos sustituyes los efectos del azúcar refinado en sus distintos nombres (que aunque totalmente legal no deja por ello de ser una droga y por tanto funciona como una droga y no como un alimento)

Alguno de los efectos del azúcar:

- Aporta más energía rápida que ningún otro tipo carbohidrato.
- Ayuda a mantener la concentración durante la competición.
- Repone y aumenta los depósitos de glucógeno más que ningún otro tipo de carbohidrato.
- Ayuda a evitar la degradación muscular durante el esfuerzo competitivo mejor que ningún otro tipo de carbohidrato.

Que un deportista de competición va a renunciar a eso y por tanto darles una ventaja probablemente decisiva a los que si lo hacen, no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca.

El cuerpo está diseñado para utilizar varias vías para obtener la glucosa que necesita, una de ellas por ejemplo es la degradación del tejido muscular para (junto a otras sustancias) convertirlos en la glucosa necesaria para seguir para delante. Pero esas vías no son ni de lejos tan óptimas para el rendimiento como la vía de utilizar los carbohidratos de la dieta y las reservas de glucógeno en los esfuerzos intensos.

Que haya que explicar estas cosas a alguien que afirma ser Entrenador Personal, por favor.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (12 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> El que pareces bastante cortito eres tú:
> 
> - Por muchísimo que te dopes si no tienes la suficiente glucosa a mano vas a hacer el ridículo más espantoso en la competición. Si claro, puedes intentarlo con los distintos estimulantes, etc etc pero hacer eso sin tener las cantidades necesarias de glucosa para el esfuerzo es echar oposiciones a acabar ingresado de urgencias y eso con suerte, no es el primer deportista de competición que ha muerto por ocurrírsele hacer semejante burrada. El primero deellos creo recordar que fue Tom Simpson, que se le ocurrió la feliz idea de mezclar anfetas con cognac y que fue escalando como una cabra con los ojos como platos hasta que se le encontraron reventado en el Mont Ventoux con una hipoglucemia y una deshidratación de tres pares de cojones, dijeron que murió de una insuficiencia cardíaca porque algo había que decir, cualquiera sabe.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, que yo te pregunto una cosa y te sales con otras.

- Durante la competición (imagino una maratón), es lógico que necesites un chute de azúcar. Ahí, -a parte del dopaje-, tiene sentido un gel de glucosa por ejemplo (logicamente no te comerás ni unos macarrones ni un boniato). Pero entenderemos que esto no es nada natural ni que en condiciones normales, uno irá por la calle y te tomará un gel de glucosa como quien se come un plátano. Eso de sano no tiene nada. Es algo puramente para el rendimiento. Esto desde el punto de vista de lo que pasa entremedias de una carrera.

Ahora bien, yo te hablo de empezar un entreno o una carrera o que en tu día a día, tengas tus depósitos de glucógeno llenos. Que no hacen falta las harinas para que esto ocurra. Entre frutas, verduras y alimentos como la miel, puedo tener suficiente. Si a eso le añadimos la proteína, tendremos nuestro depósitos llenos. O sea, que continuo viendo la harina como algo innecesario.


Otra cosa, repito, es el chute que necesites en medio de una maratón o de una carrera ciclista. Ahí no puedes tirar de lo "sano", puesto que no hay tiempo de hacer la digestión entre otras cosas, así que se opta por cualquier mierdanga (aquarius, barrita, gel...). Que sí, que te dan el chute de azúcar, pero enteremos que no es sano y sólo es necesario en el contexto de una competición de estas características.

Ni los jugadores de volei (deporte que conozco bien), ni deportes como el tenis (clásica imagen del tenista comiéndose un plátano en el descanso), necesitan ese chute de azúcar en formato harinas o procesados)


----------



## walda (12 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> recupero una receta de karlos
> Brownie paleo de verdad en 5 min.
> Bates dos huevos.
> Dos cucharadas soperas de cacao.
> ...



Muy buena la receta. Aunque el brownie es un bizcocho compacto, sin levadura.


----------



## Qui (12 Mar 2017)

brux dijo:


> ¿Quien te dice que no tengo la menor idea, puto gilipollas retrasado?
> 
> Te metes tu Q10 por donde te quepa. A ver si te crees que tu padre es el único enfermo cardíaco del mundo y el único que ha tomado Q10. Mi madre se ha muerto por eso y tomó Q10 y no le hizo nada. GILIPOLLAS.
> 
> ...



Siento que a tu madre no le hiciera efecto. A mi padre sí.

Y si buscamos una definición de gilipollas probablemente se parecerá bastante al comportamiento que vienes demostrando en este hilo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> joder, desde que las luminarias del foro (todos propaleo) desestiman un estudio del nivel del estudio china en base a lo que "critica" una científica tan experimentada como la Denise Minger (periolista que encima ingiera una dieta alta en carbohidratos), ya uno se puede esperar perlas como la resaltada:
> 
> Conversion of carbohydrate to fat in adipose tissue: an energy-yielding and, therefore, self-limiting process. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> esta es la explicación del la "paradoja asiática", luminarias.



Yo no desestimo el estudio de China. Me limito a sugerir que puede haber *otros motivos* para la supuesta paradoja china. Motivos que apuntarían a que *no hay tal paradoja*, sino el funcionamiento normal del metabolismo

Y si va a traer enlaces de Pubmed, hombre, asegúrese de que le dan la razón a usted, no al adversario...

Porque el estudio lo que dice es:

1.- Que la DNL, al ser exoenergética, puede suceder de forma sostenida ante un consumo continuado de glucosa.

2.- Que es la presencia de ácidos grasos en sangre la que inhibe la DNL

O sea, que sentado junto a la parra puedes estar todo el día trasegando uvas y haciendo panza, cosa que con la carne y la grasa, ni de coña.



> Y ya lo del quijote es pa mear y no echar gota, yo me he criado a base de potajes de toda la vida y mi madre siempre echaba un chorizo y una morcilla para OCHO personas, esa es la cantidad que echaban la mayoría de las personas.



El tratar de ridiculizar un argumento sólo te pone a ti en evidencia. Tú eres el que decía que carne tres veces en semana.

Y nadie decía que comer carne sea comerse un kilo de carne. Si tu madre sólo le echaba un chorizo y una morcilla (o sea, ni unto, ni falda, ni huesos, ni tocino) al potaje, será porque no pudiera, no porque no quisiera (suponiendo que me lo creyera, independientemente de si mientes, o si ni puta idea tienes de lo que tu madre echaba al potaje), pero con eso y con todo, potaje de chorizo y morcilla sigue siendo una comida con carne.

Y la primera página del Quijote es clarísima: comían carne (aunque fuera poca) SEIS DÍAS EN SEMANA, al mediodía y a la noche. Luego ya tú lo bailas como quieras. Pero de tres veces en semana, pollas como barras de pan.



> Luego dices que la cantidad de proteína de las legumbres secas se divide por 3, creo que estaría bien que empezases por lo más básico de nutrición, que es saberse las tablas nutricionales, o haber visto una aunque sea en pintura.
> 
> Se divide por dos, y es más que de sobra para el ser humano o igual eres de los que se cree que necesitamos 3 g/kg de peso corporal.



Pos fale, pos dividimos el 19-25% en peso de las legumbres entre dos, y sigue siendo LA MITAD en peso de la proteina de la pechuga de pollo.

O sea que, de más denso proteicamente que la carne, un mojón como un pan de pueblo.



> La b12 es el único posible problema y aún sí ya está demostrado que se puede obtener de una flora intestinal sana, el 99% de las personas que tienen problemas con esta vitamina (un 40% de la población) es bastante carnívora.



Sip, el único problema. Porque, por ejemplo, el colágeno se puede obtener de fuentes vegetales... ah, no, que el colágeno vegetal no existe.

Del hierro, el calcio y el zinc, mejor no hablamos, porque con que no mires lo que comes con lupa, vas al déficit de cabeza.

"El 99% de las personas tienen déficit de B12" _Sunwukung out-of-my-ass statistic survey._

"Por eso hay que ayudar a joderla asegurándose de llevar una dieta pobre en B12" _Sunwukung, nutritional genius_

En fin, que sí, que pa ti la perra gorda.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Vamos a ver, que yo te pregunto una cosa y te sales con otras.
> 
> - Durante la competición (imagino una maratón), es lógico que necesites un chute de azúcar. Ahí, -a parte del dopaje-, tiene sentido un gel de glucosa por ejemplo (logicamente no te comerás ni unos macarrones ni un boniato). Pero entenderemos que esto no es nada natural ni que en condiciones normales, uno irá por la calle y te tomará un gel de glucosa como quien se come un plátano. Eso de sano no tiene nada. Es algo puramente para el rendimiento. Esto desde el punto de vista de lo que pasa entremedias de una carrera.
> 
> ...



Tomar frutas, verduras y miel no sirve porque no son tan válidos para la sobrecompensación como el azúcar y los carbohidratos refinados de alto índice glucémico (a no ser que te comas un montón de fruta y un montón de miel que para el caso entonces sería lo mismo que tomar carbohidratos refinados y en el caso de la miel incluso podría ser peor) Primero has de agotar tus depósitos de glucógeno a través del entreno para estimular a la enzima que lo sintetiza.

Primero se rellenan los depósitos de glucógeno hepático (las primeras 24 horas después del esfuerzo) a partir de las 48 horas comienza la reposición de los depósitos de los músculos pudiendo alargarse hasta una semana si el agotamiento ha sido muy fuerte.

Hay dos fases diferenciadas en la reposición y sobrecompensación del glucógeno:

- La primera comienza justo después del entreno, en esta primera fase el glucógeno se va recuperando a un ritmo muy rápido y su ritmo va descendiendo según van pasando los minutos. Esta fase no depende de la estimulación de la insulina así que el tipo de carbohidratos da igual, simplemente que sean bastantes y suficientes.

- La segunda fase comienza alrededor de una hora después del ejercicio y esta ya si depende de la acción de la insulina, así que es conveniente provocar picos de glucemia en sangre para estimular la producción de insulina que a su vez aumentará la actividad de la hormona que sintetiza el glucógeno.

- Eso no se consigue tomando verduras y frutas del tiempo, eso ya lo adelanto yo.

- Que sea más o menos sano no es importante, como digo siempre en el deporte no dan medallas, becas estatales, contratos publicitarios y dinero por tener más salud que los demás sino por tener mejor rendimiento.

Y para finalizar, en el tenis es clásico verlos comiéndose un plátano y también es clásico verlos después de comerse el plátano darle un buen trago largo a la botella que tienen al lado. Y en esa botella no hay agua mineral ni zumo de zanahorias ni AOVE ni nada que se le parezca, sino una buena dosis de azúcares en la proporción que el médico que lleve a ese deportista crea más conveniente para él durante el esfuerzo.

Saludos.


----------



## Otto Fenix (12 Mar 2017)

walda dijo:


> Muy buena la receta. Aunque el brownie es un bizcocho compacto, sin levadura.



Eso con harina de trigo puede ser verdad porque la propia harina tiene la tendencia a crecer, pero con huevo y harina de almendra es necesario para que se haga un poco esponjoso, aun con levadura como añadas mucha almendra no crece tanto.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2017 at 19:22 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo no desestimo el estudio de China. Me limito a sugerir que puede haber *otros motivos* para la supuesta paradoja china. Motivos que apuntarían a que *no hay tal paradoja*, sino el funcionamiento normal del metabolismo
> 
> Y si va a traer enlaces de Pubmed, hombre, asegúrese de que le dan la razón a usted, no al adversario...
> 
> ...



Lo del vegano ya no tiene solucion, ya deberias saberlo.

Tergiversa datos, altera resultados, si no sale lo que el quiere se lo inventa. Si ademas de vegano fuese Taliban iria poniendo bombas de coliflor para convertir a los infieles.

Ya puso unos estudios del pubmed y es tan subnormal que sus propios estudios con los que intenta pontificar dicen muy claro que vegetarianos si pero vegano toca suplementarse.

Lo de la b12 producida por la flora intestinal es una de sus grandes magufadas. Se lo intentan creer y cuando no ocurre es porque su flora es hetetopatriarcal y machista y no obedece sua ordenes, muy penoso todo. Algun blog vegano he leido que comentan que si fuesen lamiendo piedras conseguirian esas bacterias tan majas que producen b12. No merece mas comentarios.

Lo del estudio de china ya se lo hemos repetido mil veces. Da buenos resultados por la sencilla razon de que no probaban ni un gramo de procesados. Evidentemente no eran veganos, mas cerca de ser vegetarianos pero tampoco ya que consumian carne cuando podian. El factor de ausencia de procesados lo explica todo.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tomar frutas, verduras y miel no sirve porque no son tan válidos para la sobrecompensación como el azúcar y los carbohidratos refinados de alto índice glucémico (a no ser que te comas un montón de fruta y un montón de miel que para el caso entonces sería lo mismo que tomar carbohidratos refinados y en el caso de la miel incluso podría ser peor) Primero has de agotar tus depósitos de glucógeno a través del entreno para estimular a la enzima que lo sintetiza.



la miel es igual que el azúcar, el azúcar es un disacárido de glucosa y fructosa, y la miel es básicamente lo mismo.

Entre tantas cosas con sentido sueltas de repente tonterías (como que comer mucha fruta es nocivo), o que no se podría reponer la glucosa en sangre durante un esfuerzo físico intenso con otros alimentos aparte de azúcar refinado (dátiles, plátanos, miel, todos ellos son fuentes de alto índice glucémico que han mostrado su utilidad).

Otra idiotez máxima que has soltado es que una persona sedentaria no debería comer carbohidratos cuando la historia muestra que sí, que puede llevar una dieta de 70% u 80% de las calorías procedente de los carbohidratos y estar perfectamente delgada y sana, sólo que consumirá menos calorías totales que una persona con actividad física.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2017 at 22:16 ----------




Otto Fenix dijo:


> Lo del estudio de china ya se lo hemos repetido mil veces. Da buenos resultados por la sencilla razon de que no probaban ni un gramo de procesados. Evidentemente no eran veganos, mas cerca de ser vegetarianos pero tampoco ya que consumian carne cuando podian. El factor de ausencia de procesados lo explica todo.



tu no te has leído el estudio y andas pontificando sobre las causas.

Mongolo no, lo siguiente.

Primero lo lees y luego afirmas si esa simpleza que has soltado explica el 100% de los resultados.

Por cierto los mongoles también comían una dieta sin procesados y no tenían las mismas estadísticas, los chinos urbanitas en la época del estudio, también y no tenían los mismos parámetros de salud, ESE ES EL QUID DEL ESTUDIO.

Ale, a leer a la Denise Minger, analfabetos.


----------



## Otto Fenix (12 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la miel es igual que el azúcar, el azúcar es un disacárido de glucosa y fructosa, y la miel es básicamente lo mismo.
> 
> Entre tantas cosas con sentido sueltas de repente tonterías (como que comer mucha fruta es nocivo), o que no se podría reponer la glucosa en sangre durante un esfuerzo físico intenso con otros alimentos aparte de azúcar refinado (dátiles, plátanos, miel, todos ellos son fuentes de alto índice glucémico que han mostrado su utilidad).
> 
> ...



Yo si me lo he leido y tu?

Yo estaba en el hilo del famoso estudio al que no vi fue a ti. 

No hace falta leer a nadie se pusieron datos del famoso estudio y quedo todo claro, ahi tampoco te vi decir ni pio.

Pon los datos que aparecen en el China Study que comentas, sobre los mongoles y los chinos urbanitas y los vemos.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo no desestimo el estudio de China. Me limito a sugerir que puede haber *otros motivos* para la supuesta paradoja china. Motivos que apuntarían a que *no hay tal paradoja*, sino el funcionamiento normal del metabolismo
> 
> Y si va a traer enlaces de Pubmed, hombre, asegúrese de que le dan la razón a usted, no al adversario...
> 
> ...





> A widely held belief is that the sugars in starches are readily converted into fat and then stored unattractively in the abdomen, hips, and buttock. Incorrect! And there is no disagreement about the truth among scientists or their published scientific research.5-13 After eating, the complex carbohydrates found in starches, such as rice, are digested into simple sugars in the intestine and then absorbed into the bloodstream where they are transported to trillions of cells in the body in order to provide for energy. Carbohydrates (sugars) consumed in excess of the body’s daily needs can be stored (invisibly) as glycogen in the muscles and liver. The total storage capacity for glycogen is about two pounds. Carbohydrates consumed in excess of our need and beyond our limited storage capacity are not readily stored as body fat. Instead, these excess carbohydrate calories are burned off as heat (a process known as facultative dietary thermogenesis) or used in physical movements not associated with exercise.9,13
> 
> The process of turning sugars into fats is known as de novo lipogenesis. Some animals, such as pigs and cows, can efficiently convert the low-energy, inexpensive carbohydrates found in grains and grasses into calorie-dense fats.5 This metabolic efficiency makes pigs and cows ideal “food animals.” Bees also perform de novo lipogenesis; converting honey (simple carbohydrates) into wax (fats). However, human beings are very inefficient at this process and as a result de novo lipogenesis does not occur under usual living conditions in people.5-13 When, during extreme conditions, de novo lipogenesis does occur the metabolic cost is about 30% of the calories consumed—a very wasteful process.11



[/QUOTE]

me parece que el que no sabe interpretar estudios eres tu. La paradoja asiática consiste en que durante milenios tienes a individuos comiendo una dieta de 70-80% de carbohidratos y la epidemia de obesidad está ocurriendo ahora con aquellos que han occidentalizado su dieta (la que surge con la revolución industrial, no la tradicional que era bastante parecida).

Si la novolipogénesis fuera tal y como decís, sería imposible adelgazar comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos, y ya he puesto decenas de ejemplos de que sí es posible, aparte de la supuesta paradoja.



> El tratar de ridiculizar un argumento sólo te pone a ti en evidencia. Tú eres el que decía que carne tres veces en semana.
> 
> Y nadie decía que comer carne sea comerse un kilo de carne. Si tu madre sólo le echaba un chorizo y una morcilla (o sea, ni unto, ni falda, ni huesos, ni tocino) al potaje, será porque no pudiera, no porque no quisiera (suponiendo que me lo creyera, independientemente de si mientes, o si ni puta idea tienes de lo que tu madre echaba al potaje), pero con eso y con todo, potaje de chorizo y morcilla sigue siendo una comida con carne.
> 
> Y la primera página del Quijote es clarísima: comían carne (aunque fuera poca) SEIS DÍAS EN SEMANA, al mediodía y a la noche. Luego ya tú lo bailas como quieras. Pero de tres veces en semana, pollas como barras de pan.



La cantidad de carne es lo significativo, es lo que ejemplifico con la dieta que siguieron mis padres y la mayoría de los españoles de esos años y la dieta del quijote, una dieta que es escasa en carne para los cánones actuales. 

Y que un exceso de proteína animal está directamente relacionado con una mayor incidencia de enfermedades de todo tipo, si has leído el estudio china, es esa una de sus principales conclusiones, que ha sido confirmada por otros estudios similares y por otro tipo de estudios.



> Pos fale, pos dividimos el 19-25% en peso de las legumbres entre dos, y sigue siendo LA MITAD en peso de la proteina de la pechuga de pollo.
> 
> O sea que, de más denso proteicamente que la carne, un mojón como un pan de pueblo.
> 
> ...



De tablas nutricionales también te veo muy mal. Primero te las miras y luego afirmas subnormaladas paleo si es que sigues sin tener un mínimo de honestidad.

400 Bad Request 

Lo del 40% de deficiencia o subdeficiencia es algo que está totalmente establecido en todo tipo de poblaciones.


----------



## Otto Fenix (12 Mar 2017)

Joder que tio mas coñazo, no se cansa y ya son paginas de hilo. Es el angel vegano de la muerte.

Que si Sugus, que los xinos se hinchen ahora de cocacola, patatas fritas de restaurantes rapidos, hamburguesas, guarradas varias procesadas con harinas y tal y tal... no tiene nada que ver con la espiral de obesisad actual.

No vas a entender en tu puta vida que ese 80% por ciento de hidratos te lo compramos mientras no sean hidratos de mierda?

Y lo que te han dicho de los garbanzos no tienes verguenza. Ya es alterar datos por sistema:
Garbanzo, legumbre seca.
Aporte por 100 gr
Aporte por ración
Energía [Kcal]	341,00
Proteína [g]	20,80
Hidratos carbono [g]	44,30
Fibra [g]	15,50
Grasa total [g]	5,5

Garbanzos Cocidos.
Hechos Nutricionales
Tamaño de la Porción: 100g (100 g)
por porción
Kilojulios	377 kj
Calorías	90 kcal
Proteína	5,5 g
Carbohidrato	9,5 g
Grasa	2,2 g

No es de la misma pagina aun he visto otra que le da 7,5gr de proteina por 100 gramos.

Me parece muy bien que tu te tomes un kilo de garbanzos pero no mientas. Necesitas entre tres y cuatro veces la cantidad que necesitarias de carne.

Pd. Si te los comes crudos vas a parecer el bombo de la loteria


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Mar 2017)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Joder que tio mas coñazo, no se cansa y ya son paginas de hilo. Es el angel vegano de la muerte.
> 
> Que si Sugus, que los xinos se hinchen ahora de cocacola, patatas fritas de restaurantes rapidos, hamburguesas, guarradas varias procesadas con harinas y tal y tal... no tiene nada que ver con la espiral de obesisad actual.
> 
> ...



Lo de los veganos es casi una religión, están de atar, el otro día uno que conozco intentando convencerme de que los neandertales eran herbívoros:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## autsaider (12 Mar 2017)

Para los que defienden la dieta del esquimal. Aquí tenéis una tabla de densidad nutricional:







¿Como podéis decir que los esquimales se mantenían sanos a base de carne y pescado?

Lo pregunto solo porque tengo curiosidad de ver que sofisma os sacáis de la manga para seguir defendiendo lo indefendible.

PD: La base de la alimentación de los esquimales eran algas y vísceras fermentadas como el hígado, porque la fermentación aumenta la cantidad de nutrientes asimilables para nuestro cuerpo. Y aún así su salud era una mierda.

PD2: Los carnívoros como el león o la hiena, lo primero que hacen es comerse el estómago y el intestino. Lo hacen porque ahí se encuentra lo verde digerido y listo para ser absorbido. Y es lo verde lo que contiene los nutrientes. Si siguen teniendo hambre, a continuación se comen las visceras porque eso es lo segundo que más nutrientes tiene. Los intestinos de cualquier herbívoro tienen lombrices para llenar un cubo. Así que intentan matarlas con megadigestiones de 20 horas que consisten en bañarlas en megadosis de ácido y enzimas potentísimas.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Para los que defienden la dieta del esquimal. Aquí tenéis una tabla de densidad nutricional:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digo yo que si los leones (que son tan listos), se comen los intestinos pq ahí está lo verde ya digerido, su fisiología ya habría evolucionado para poder comer verde directamente, no? Pero son carnivoros....


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Digo yo que si los leones (que son tan listos), se comen los intestinos pq ahí está lo verde ya digerido, su fisiología ya habría evolucionado para poder comer verde directamente, no? Pero son carnivoros....



Este es el mas loco de todos. Se casca la grafica que habra hecho algun retardao de su tribu con el powerpoint y se queda tan ancho

La grafica de 100 a 0 falta saber que mide, el color, las proteinas (no creo), los midiclorianos, seguro que eso es

Lo demas quiza me fallan los ojos pero esta cogiendo por los pelos que los leones son hervivoros (involuntarios), no creo que sea eso no?

Vaya un figura, a ver si no le dan tantos permisos en el psiquiatrico.

El vegano listo desde los garbanzos tampoco ha entrado, dice tonterias pero al menos da numeros absurdos que lo dejan con el culo al aire. A ver si encuentra a los mongoles en su china study y podemos ver algun numero mas. Anumericos, bla bla, xenofagos

O mas bien deja pasar una semana y viene a repetir las mismas paridas a ver si se nos olvidan las de hoy.


----------



## autsaider (13 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Este es el mas loco de todos. Se casca la grafica que habra hecho algun retardao de su tribu con el powerpoint y se queda tan ancho



Subnormal de los cojones. Tarado de mierda. Retrasado supremo.

densidad nutricional - Buscar con Google

Los alimentos con *densidad nutricional* son aquellos que proporcionan muchos nutrientes (vitaminas, minerales, fibra, etc.) en relación a la cantidad de calorías.

densidad nutricional - Buscar con Google

¿Pero de verdad eres tan imbécil que no sabías lo que te acabo de linkar?

Eres lo más tonto del universo.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 02:13 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Digo yo que si los leones (que son tan listos), se comen los intestinos pq ahí está lo verde ya digerido, su fisiología ya habría evolucionado para poder comer verde directamente, no? Pero son carnivoros....



Menudo retraso tenéis.

Las especies se adaptan a un nicho ecológico. Cuando dos especies intentan ocupar el mismo nicho, la menos adaptada tiene que buscar otro o extinguirse.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> > me parece que el que no sabe interpretar estudios eres tu. La paradoja asiática consiste en que durante milenios tienes a individuos comiendo una dieta de 70-80% de carbohidratos y la epidemia de obesidad está ocurriendo ahora con aquellos que han occidentalizado su dieta (la que surge con la revolución industrial, no la tradicional que era bastante parecida).
> >
> > Si la novolipogénesis fuera tal y como decís, sería imposible adelgazar comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos, y ya he puesto decenas de ejemplos de que sí es posible, aparte de la supuesta paradoja.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sunwukung dijo:
> 
> 
> > Lo que causa que si te sientas junto a la parra a comer uvas te pongas como el muñeco de Michelín es que el 50% de las calorías que aporta son en forma de fructosa, con un insignificante aporte en peso de fibra del 0,4%.
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Smiling Jack dijo:
> 
> 
> > ah, que las uvas son carbohidratos refinados, no jodas :XX:
> ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Smiling Jack dijo:
> 
> 
> > ah, que las uvas son carbohidratos refinados, no jodas :XX:
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sunwukung dijo:
> 
> 
> > Cualquier fuente de carbohidratos simples desprovista de fibra tiene una biodisponibilidad asimilable a la de los refinados.
> ...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Para los que defienden la dieta del esquimal. Aquí tenéis una tabla de densidad nutricional:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes que ser troll :XX:

Vaya sarta de sandeces, como siempre 

Los esquimales se alimentan de algas

Los carnívoros como el león de la hierba digerida del estómago de sus presas

:XX:

Eres grande Tico, muy grande ajajajaj.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Mar 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Tienes que ser troll :XX:
> 
> Vaya sarta de sandeces, como siempre
> 
> ...



Este hilo no seria lo mismo sin esa pareja comica. El payaso listo y el payaso tonto.

Gracias a ellos este hilo conserva toda su frescura y nos ayuda a seguir posteando aunque muchas cosas se repitan mas de una vez.

Le doy las gracias a nuestros amigos veganos.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Mar 2017)

Una pregunta a los paleos, qué opináis de en general de los que hacen dietas 80/10/10? no tienen por qué ser veganos, o sea, los que basan la mayoría de su ingesta diaria en hidratos, porque parece que son muchos y que no les va mal, también hay médicos de los que escriben libros y tal que llevan años curando diabetes y otras enfermendas, etc, etc, 

Luego está el impresionante artículo que escribió Denise Minger en su blog (estoy esperando que saque la segunda parte), sobre investigadores que hace muchísimos años ya trataban diabetes con dietas puras casi puras de carbohidratos, Kemper, Pritikin, etc, a pritikin le hicieron la autopsia al morir y tenía las arterias como las de un bebé...., 

Tambíen mencionó que para que esas dietas fueran efectivas debían ser realmente bajas en grasa (10%), que lo que se consideraba convencionalmente bajo en grasa era un 20% o más y eso no valía...

Es cierto que cada vez leo más sobre las dietas bajas en hidratos, cuando tenga más tiempo postearé cosas que he encontrado, pero "los otros" están ahí y están desde hace mucho tiempo, todos están equivocados?, todos van a morir cien veces de diabetes?, todos nos engañan?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Mar 2017)

No sé si vistéis ayer el programa de Evole, iba de pueblos abandonados en España. La cuestión es que entrevistaba a dos hermanos, uno de ellos con 93 años y el otro pues unos pocos menos, pero el tío, que pasaría de los 80, no tenía ni canas, y el de 93 estaba estupendo.
Pues bien, Evole entrevista a una chica, gordita (dato importante), que había creado una empresa que se dedicaba a llevar comida a esos pueblos donde ya casi no hay habitantes y son muy mayores para moverse por sí solos. La tipa decía que deberían apoyarle y subvencionarla porque hacía también una labor social y de salud, ya que se dio cuenta de lo mal que comían hasta que llegó ella, ya que se alimentaban básicamente de matanza y de latas de sardinas :::

Ahora los alimentará de pan, pasta, cereales y productos industriales... poco van a durar los pobres... y ahí está ella, en peor estado de salud para su edad que el hombre de 93 años, en comparación, pero ella es la que se alimenta bien, hay qué joderse con el lavado de cerebro de nuestra sociedad!!!!

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 13:45 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Una pregunta a los paleos, qué opináis de en general de los que hacen dietas 80/10/10? no tienen por qué ser veganos, o sea, los que basan la mayoría de su ingesta diaria en hidratos, porque parece que son muchos y que no les va mal, también hay médicos de los que escriben libros y tal que llevan años curando diabetes y otras enfermendas, etc, etc,
> 
> Luego está el impresionante artículo que escribió Denise Minger en su blog (estoy esperando que saque la segunda parte), sobre investigadores que hace muchísimos años ya trataban diabetes con dietas puras casi puras de carbohidratos, Kemper, Pritikin, etc, a pritikin le hicieron la autopsia al morir y tenía las arterias como las de un bebé....,
> 
> ...



No, no nos engañan... la estadística que se sale del cuadro de aumento de diabetes, obesidad, alzheimer y un largo etc es por comer grasas y carnes como se hizo desde hace 2 millones de años... claro claro...


----------



## Luizmi (13 Mar 2017)

Lo de las canas no vale de ejemplo de nada, mi padre con 78, con diabetes mal controlada desde hace muchos años, con el envejecimiento prematuro que se le presupone por ello, ahora le empieza a clarear algo el pelo, un hermano con edad parecida gasta un rubio que flipas, no tienen ni canas en la barba, genética y nada más.


----------



## sada (13 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Smiling Jack dijo:
> 
> 
> > Una persona que meta en su dieta habitualmente huevos y pescado azul es muy dificil que tenga deficit de vitamina b12. Solo con que comieses 100 gramos de sardinas tienes cubiertas las necesidades de casi una semana, y huevos los que comemos a diario un solo huevo te cubre la mitad de las necesidades. Evidentemente los omnivoros no nos tenemos que preocupar demasiado de ese tema.
> ...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Mar 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Una pregunta a los paleos, qué opináis de en general de los que hacen dietas 80/10/10? no tienen por qué ser veganos, o sea, los que basan la mayoría de su ingesta diaria en hidratos, porque parece que son muchos y que no les va mal, también hay médicos de los que escriben libros y tal que llevan años curando diabetes y otras enfermendas, etc, etc,
> 
> Luego está el impresionante artículo que escribió Denise Minger en su blog (estoy esperando que saque la segunda parte), sobre investigadores que hace muchísimos años ya trataban diabetes con dietas puras casi puras de carbohidratos, Kemper, Pritikin, etc, a pritikin le hicieron la autopsia al morir y tenía las arterias como las de un bebé....,
> 
> ...



Yo creo sinceramente que, igual que reducir el contenido de la dieta a las calorías es una animalada (y tiene las consecuencias que sobradamente conocemos) reducir el contenido de la dieta a la distribución de macronutrientes es erróneo.

Así, tan "hidrato" es la fructosa como el almidón. Y sin embargo... La respuesta hormonal y el metabolismo de dichos "hidratos" es totalmente diferente. ¿Por qué tratarlos como "hidratos" genéricos? Si son sustancias diferentes.

Así, por ejemplo, si hablamos de un 80% de hidratos, pero provienen de la patata (por poner un ejemplo) que contiene almidón y fibra, no podemos pretender que los efectos sobre el peso corporal sean los mismos que un 80% de hidratos procedentes del pan blanco (que es una harina blanca, y refinada). 

He colgado multitud de estudios en los que ratas engordan o adelgazan, con mismo nº de calorías en la dieta y misma distribución de macronutrientes; simplemente cambiando fructosa por almidón, o un ácido graso por otro. ¿Cómo puede ser esto posible? Pues porque cada nutriente, o mejor dicho, cada alimento, tiene un impacto hormonal, sobre el metabolismo, y se procesa por el cuerpo de una u otra manera.

Así que cuidado con simplificar. El tema es complejo.

Los veganos del hilo leerán este post e ignorarán todo lo que digo, como siempre, claro.


----------



## brux (13 Mar 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Hamijo, pon el freno xob el tema de los insultos, que a aquí nadie te esta insultando
> 
> Y leete el hilo entero, que llevas dos días en este hilo y no sabes ni por donde te vienen las ostias



Mi novia me ha reñido por insultaros y me dicho que os pida perdón. Nos casamos en verano y la quiero mucho y no quiero movidas, pero si no os arrancaba la cabeza por maricones y magufos.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Mar 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> *Una pregunta a los paleos, qué opináis de en general de los que hacen dietas 80/10/10? no tienen por qué ser veganos, o sea, los que basan la mayoría de su ingesta diaria en hidratos, porque parece que son muchos y que no les va mal, también hay médicos de los que escriben libros y tal que llevan años curando diabetes y otras enfermendas, etc, etc,
> 
> Luego está el impresionante artículo que escribió Denise Minger en su blog (estoy esperando que saque la segunda parte), sobre investigadores que hace muchísimos años ya trataban diabetes con dietas puras casi puras de carbohidratos, Kemper, Pritikin, etc, a pritikin le hicieron la autopsia al morir y tenía las arterias como las de un bebé....,
> 
> ...



Yo no soy paleo pero para no tener problemas futuros tipo diabetes de adulto le aconsejo a todo el mundo que tome carbohidratos según su tipo de actividad diaria:

- Para ir a la oficina no necesitas muchos carbohidratos.
- Para las tareas cotidianas del día a día (asearte, limpieza de la casa, cuidar el jardín etc etc etc) no necesitas muchos carbohidratos.
- Para ir a pasear no necesitas muchos carbohidratos.
- Para ir a trotar no necesitas muchos carbohidratos.
- Para ir una hora al gym para hacer una rutina de intensidad baja-moderada no necesitas muchos carbohidratos.

Todo carbohidratos que no necesite el cuerpo para sus funciones en un espacio de tiempo que suele estar entre los 30-120 minutos posteriores a su toma (dependiendo del tipo de carbohidratos) irá a parar a la espalda y la barriguita previa estimulación de la insulina, unos crearán un pico mayor y otros menor pero en mayor o menor cantidad todo el sobrante va a acabar en el mismo sitio (preferentemente espalda baja y barriguita) esto se agrava con las recomendaciones médicas de hacer muchas comidas pequeñas diarias cada 2-3 horas. No has gastado probablemente los de la comida anterior y vas y te vuelves a meter otro chute de carbohidratos para que la montaña rusa de la insulina no pare de subir y bajar, ahí con un par.

No conozco a nadie que haya consumido carbohidratos con moderación la mayor parte de su vida y haya desarrollado diabetes tipo B y dudo que haya algún caso. Todos siguen el mismo patrón de consumir grandes cantidades de carbohidratos.

El que tenga entendimiento que entienda.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Mar 2017)

Sea cual sea la dieta correcta, todos los estudios que leo van en la misma dirección, resistencia a la insulina causada principalmente por problemas en el hígado que desencadenan la mayoría de las enfermedades modernas, colesterol alto, diabetes, hipertensión, problemas cardiovasculares, etc.
De este médico Timo Noakes (ya se ha hablado de el por el foro) tiene charlas explicando estudios científicos que merece la pena ver. (en inglés)
CAPE TOWN LIVE - YouTube
Tim llega a decir, que si tienes cualquiera de esas enfermedades lo que realmente necesitas es un hepatólogo, ya que ahí está la causa del problema.

Un diabético aunque no cene, tiene alto en azúcar en ayunas, ese azúcar extra es producido por el hígado que no funciona bien, el primer medicamento que se le da a un diabético es metformina, que hace el trabajo que tenía que hacer la insulina, decirle al hígado que deje de generar tanta glucosa (como lo hace no se sabe con exactitud)

Mientras el hígado genere demasiada glucosa el páncreas está generando insulina, he leido que solo por debajo de 85 el páncreas cesa de producir insulina, niveles altos de insulina son los que desencadenan todo tipo de problemas, envejecimiento prematuro, dificultades para adelgazar, etc.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Mar 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Sea cual sea la dieta correcta, todos los estudios que leo van en la misma dirección, resistencia a la insulina causada principalmente por problemas en el hígado que desencadenan la mayoría de las enfermedades modernas, colesterol alto, diabetes, hipertensión, problemas cardiovasculares, etc.
> De este médico Timo Noakes (ya se ha hablado de el por el foro) tiene charlas explicando estudios científicos que merece la pena ver. (en inglés)
> CAPE TOWN LIVE - YouTube
> Tim llega a decir, que si tienes cualquiera de esas enfermedades lo que realmente necesitas es un hepatólogo, ya que ahí está la causa del problema.
> ...



Esque es muy, muy probable que la obesidad -aunque me parece más adecuado hablar de Síndrome Metabólico, que es el "camino oficial" de la obesidad: sobreso, hipertensión, hipercolesterolemia, hipertrigliceridemia (dislipidemia). Más de la cuarta parta de los estadounidenses lo padece. Como decía, es muy probable que el Síndrome Metabólico (la obesidad) es una enfermedad que en realidad está causada por LA HIPERINSULINEMIA crónica. 

Así, dos factores se retroalimentan y causan todas las alteraciones metabólicas en una especie de "efecto cascada": la hiperinsulinemia y su compañera la resistencia a la insulina. Más insulina y más resistencia a la insulina, órgano por órgano, (órganos que intentan evitar con ahínco quedar sepultados en grasa). Insulinorresistencia que se vuelve con el tiempo sistémica y generalizada, en un círculo vicioso que, para colmo, se ve artificialmente sostenida en el tiempo por nuestros SABIOS GALENOS, que no dudan en tratar la enfermedad -el síntoma, en este caso, es decir, el elevado nivel de glucosa en sangre, SUMINISTRANDO MÁS INSULINA.

Genius!!!! Ahora toda esa glucosa se convierte en grasa, el paciente aumenta de peso, y va empeorando lenta e imparablemente. Por supuesto la insulina extra agrava tanto la hiperinsulinemia como la insulinorresistencia. OMG!!! ¿Quién lo iba a pensar?

Así, se podría decir que la obesidad se trata reduciendo la insulinemia y reduciendo la resistencia a la insulina. Hay un mecanismo brillante para esto: el ayuno. Pero antes de eso, sólo con reducir la ingesta a dos veces al día, los niveles de resistencia a la insulina SE DESPLOMAN en la mayoría de pacientes. ¿Hola, ayuno intermitente? Por supuesto el cuerpo en cuanto gasta las reservas de glucógeno (y en un cuerpo sano, mucho antes) empieza a tirar de grasa. La grasa está en las reservas, en la comida, en la sangre. Es un buen combustible. Pero la HIPERINSULINEMIA inhibe la lipólisis. Despensa llena, pero inaccesible.

Igual pasa si se reducen las aportaciones de HARINA y AZÚCAR porque esos alimentos producen una hiperinsulinemia instantánea, con sus efectos metabólicos. Inclusive si se los sustituye por HIDRATOS, a ser posible con FIBRA ¿Hola verduras? ¿Hola tubérculos? ¿Hola incluso cereales enteros (arroz por ejemplo)?

Pero también, Hola, grasa. Porque la grasa NO PRODUCE APENAS INSULINEMIA.

Vamos, por mucho que los veganos tipo Sunwukung no quieran ver la puta realidad, estoy convencido de que la clave del problema es la que acabo de explicar. Que sí. Que tendrá errores y asunciones y habrá que pulir el modelo. Pero es la cura de la obesidad, al alcance de cualquier médico. Espero que alguno me lea y le pique la curiosidad.


----------



## walda (13 Mar 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Así, se podría decir que la obesidad se trata reduciendo la insulinemia y reduciendo la resistencia a la insulina. Hay un mecanismo brillante para esto: el ayuno. Pero antes de eso, sólo con reducir la ingesta a dos veces al día, los niveles de resistencia a la insulina SE DESPLOMAN en la mayoría de pacientes. ¿Hola, ayuno intermitente? Por supuesto el cuerpo en cuanto gasta las reservas de glucógeno (y en un cuerpo sano, mucho antes) empieza a tirar de grasa. La grasa está en las reservas, en la comida, en la sangre. Es un buen combustible. Pero la HIPERINSULINEMIA inhibe la lipólisis. Despensa llena, pero inaccesible.
> 
> Igual pasa si se reducen las aportaciones de HARINA y AZÚCAR porque esos alimentos producen una hiperinsulinemia instantánea, con sus efectos metabólicos. Inclusive si se los sustituye por HIDRATOS, a ser posible con FIBRA ¿Hola verduras? ¿Hola tubérculos? ¿Hola incluso cereales enteros (arroz por ejemplo)?
> 
> ...



Me parece muy interesante el tema del ayuno aunque hay bastante gente que está en contra. Por poner un ejemplo, Sascha Fitness aunque no es médico ni investigadora dice que el intermittent fasting solo lo recomienda para hombres con sobrepeso que x su trabajo no tengan oportunidad de hacer ejercicio. Además dice que en mujeres está científicamente comprobado que pasar muchas horas sin comer produce desequilibrios hormonales (me pregunto en qué se basa para afirmar esto). 

INTERMITTENT FASTING | DIETA ADOLESCENTES | CENAR CARBOS? Q&A - YouTube


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no soy paleo pero para no tener problemas futuros tipo diabetes de adulto le aconsejo a todo el mundo que tome carbohidratos según su tipo de actividad diaria:
> 
> - Para ir a la oficina no necesitas muchos carbohidratos.
> - Para las tareas cotidianas del día a día (asearte, limpieza de la casa, cuidar el jardín etc etc etc) no necesitas muchos carbohidratos.
> ...



en fin, ¿y cómo explicas que haya habido durante toda la historia hayan existido millones de personas con todo tipo de actividades comiendo dietas de 2000 calorías para arriba con un 80% de carbohidratos y siendo delgadas toda su vida?

Es que os mofáis de la "paradoja" asiática, pero ahí está, millones de personas, sedentarias o no, comiendo arroz a puñados y siendo delgados.

El patrón común a todo obeso es comer calorías de más, y también, comer muchas grasas. 30% de grasas en la dieta (en calorías) NO es una dieta baja en grasas.

Así que, dada la eficiencia de conversión de los carbohidratos en grasas, en la dieta estándar lo que se convierte en grasa es la grasa, los carbohidratos sólo representan ese exceso de calorías que da la orden al cuerpo de que almacene calorías, pero antes almacena las que son más fácil de almacenar.

Por eso hay personas adelgazando decenas de kilos comiendo una dieta con un 10% de las calorías procedentes de las grasas, dietas normocalóricas, que al quitar las grasas, se convierten en ligeramente hipocalóricas, pero de ninguna manera son dietas restrictivas.

Por cierto, un compañero de trabajo adelgaza SÓLO si hace muchas comidas al día, normalmente fruta y algún carbohidrato, porque come poca carne.

La diabetes siempre ha sido más común en los pueblos con dietas altas en proteínas de origen animal, que sorpresa.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 23:49 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sunwukung dijo:
> 
> 
> > Porque no dices que conoces VEGETARIANOS perfectamente sanos. Juegas mucho a ese juego de saltar del veganismo a 'poco consumo' que serian vegetarianos. No es ni remotamente parecido. Eres tan sectario que estarias feilz de ver gente con la salud jodida por no probar ni un bocado de proteina animal.
> ...


----------



## Otto Fenix (13 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en fin, ¿y cómo explicas que haya habido durante toda la historia hayan existido millones de personas con todo tipo de actividades comiendo dietas de 2000 calorías para arriba con un 80% de carbohidratos y siendo delgadas toda su vida?
> 
> Es que os mofáis de la "paradoja" asiática, pero ahí está, millones de personas, sedentarias o no, comiendo arroz a puñados y siendo delgados.
> 
> ...



Como eres muy cansino y te repites mas que el ajo te lo voy a repetir una vez mas.

La paradoja asiatica no es tal. Se puede tomar todos esos hidratos si no son procesados y si no te has hinchado anteriormente a los refinados.

Contesta a una sencilla pregunta. Tu que te comerias 100 gramos de azucar o 130 gramos de arroz, que mas o menos tienen los mismos hidratos.

Estas convencido que el efecto metabolico es el mismo?

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 22:58 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> en fin, ¿y cómo explicas que haya habido durante toda la historia hayan existido millones de personas con todo tipo de actividades comiendo dietas de 2000 calorías para arriba con un 80% de carbohidratos y siendo delgadas toda su vida?
> 
> Es que os mofáis de la "paradoja" asiática, pero ahí está, millones de personas, sedentarias o no, comiendo arroz a puñados y siendo delgados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monty (13 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Conozco a chicas que dejaron la carne y se acabó su anemia crónica, *veganos de nacimiento* con los análisis de b12 perfectos y una salud de hierro (tampoco están muy o nada vacunados, a tener en cuenta), y luego está mi propia experiencia, en la que quitar las grasas y excluir TODA proteína animal me hizo recuperar fuerza y masa muscular.



¿Qué carajo es un vegano de nacimiento? ::

¿Lo amamantaron con leche de soja? :XX:


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Mar 2017)

Eso de vegano de nacimiento suena como cristiano o judío de nacimiento. 
En vez de no probar el cerdo, el pobre niño no habrá catado carne ni pescado.

Eso es violencia infantil, habría que retirar la custodia a sus padres enajenados.


----------



## autsaider (14 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esa tabla, como no, la usareis los veganos para vuestras pajas mentales. La densidad nutricional incluye tambien energia que proporciona el alimento, con proteinas, grasas, hidratos y micronutrientes.
> 
> Esa tabla es un mojon, aqui lo dice bien claro la FAO.
> 
> ...



La tabla era, es y sigue siendo correcta. Tarado de los cojones.

Un plato de 100 calorias de espinacas sigue teniendo más nutrientes que un plato de 100 calorias de carne.

Pero como eres retrasado no te das cuenta ni de lo que es obvio. Subnormal de mierda.

Incluso si nos fijamos en la proteina que tanto os preocupa por aquí, resulta que los vegetales tienen tanta proteina y en algunos casos más que la carne:
100 calorias de espinacas son 13 gramos de proteina
100 calorias de carne de vaca son 10 gramos de proteina

Pide perdón por ser un imbécil, un retrasado y un subnormal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en fin, ¿y cómo explicas que haya habido durante toda la historia hayan existido millones de personas con todo tipo de actividades comiendo dietas de 2000 calorías para arriba con un 80% de carbohidratos y siendo delgadas toda su vida?
> 
> Es que os mofáis de la "paradoja" asiática, pero ahí está, millones de personas, sedentarias o no, comiendo arroz a puñados y siendo delgados.



Se lo repito en un mensaje corto, que se ve que si son largos, se pierde y no se entera:

NO HAY PARADOJA ASIÁTICA

No pasa nada por alimentarse principalmente de *carbohidratos complejos ricos en fibra*, siempre y cuando no se sea *insulinorresistente*

Y para no ser insulinorresistente, sólo hay que evitar los *REFINADOS*, el *AZÚCAR* a cholón, y los excesos de *FRUCTOSA SIN FIBRA*

Y para terminar y que no se me vaya por los cerros de úbeda:

La "paradoja asiática" se fue A TOMAR POR CULO en cuanto empezaron con refinados y azúcares, porque "alimentarse sobre todo de hidratos" + "refinados y azúcares" = diabetes tipo 2 instantánea.

Por eso, pese a que *no son ni de lejos los que más carne consumen*, los chinos *ya ostentan la prevalencia más alta de diabetes tipo 2 del mundo*.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Se lo repito en un mensaje corto, que se ve que si son largos, se pierde y no se entera:
> 
> NO HAY PARADOJA ASIÁTICA
> 
> ...



Que no le da la gana de leer, eso se lo llevamos diciendo años y el sigue repitiendo sus mantras. Yo creo que es un bot vegano en plan skynet.

El post del vegano tonto anterior ya no merece ni comentario. Lo he tenido que leer tres veces y no daba credito


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> La tabla era, es y sigue siendo correcta. Tarado de los cojones.
> 
> Un plato de 100 calorias de espinacas sigue teniendo más nutrientes que un plato de 100 calorias de carne.
> 
> ...



Pero Tico por Dios

Referir la densidad nutricional al nº de kcal. puede tener sentido, pero no es nada práctico; lo suyo es calcular la densidad nutricional por gramo de alimento, vamos digo yo. Si no, pasa lo siguiente:

100 kcal de espinacas son 434 gr. de espinacas (cada 100 gr. de espinacas son unas 23 kcal.)

100 kcal de carne de vaca son unos 52 gr. de carne de vaca (cada 100 gr. unas 190 kcal.)

Y tú sacas la conclusión de que la espinaca es nutricionalmente más densa que la carne y, en tus palabras: 



> "resulta que los vegetales tienen tanta proteina y en algunos casos más que la carne:
> 100 calorias de espinacas son 13 gramos de proteina
> 100 calorias de carne de vaca son 10 gramos de proteina"



Es decir que sacas la conclusión de que la espinaca tiene más proteínas que la carne, porque para obtener 10 gr. de proteína tienes que ingerir:

-Espinaca: tiene 13 gr. de proteína por cada 434 gr. de alimento
-Carne: tiene 13 gr. de proteína por cada 67 gr. de alimento

Con lo cual tienes que comer o un bocado de carne o medio kilo de espinacas... Y sacas la conclusión de que las espinacas tienen más proteínas.

Ante eso sólo puedo decir:








Tico en serio amigo. Plantéate tu salud mental :XX:



sunwukung dijo:


> en fin, ¿y cómo explicas que haya habido durante toda la historia hayan existido millones de personas con todo tipo de actividades comiendo dietas de 2000 calorías para arriba con un 80% de carbohidratos y siendo delgadas toda su vida?
> 
> Es que os mofáis de la "paradoja" asiática, pero ahí está, millones de personas, sedentarias o no, comiendo arroz a puñados y siendo delgados.



Por última vez Sunwukung: ya hemos reconocido, en infinidad de posts en este hilo, y cada vez que hablamos de la hiperinsulinemia y la resistencia a la insulina, que el problema son LAS HARINAS y el AZÚCAR, no "los hidratos". En efecto, el arroz es un cereal entero, NO UNA HARINA, y en la dieta china no había azúcar refinado... Y aquí se ha propuesto una tesis sobre cómo los efectos de la fructosa pueden causar hígado graso, y sus efectos metabólicos; o la cualidad protectora de la fibra frente a la hiperinsulinemia, o del vinagre (ambos elementos abundantes en la dieta tradicional china). 

Pero bueno no quieres leer, no quieres comprender, no atiendes a razones. Lo cual es triste porque creo sinceramente que en este hilo se están dando una serie de hipótesis muy interesantes.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> * Por cierto, un compañero de trabajo adelgaza SÓLO si hace muchas comidas al día, normalmente fruta y algún carbohidrato, porque come poca carne.
> 
> La diabetes siempre ha sido más común en los pueblos con dietas altas en proteínas de origen animal, que sorpresa.*




La primera referencia sobre la diabetes tipo 2 (sobre la 1 las hay más antiguas) la encontramos en la India, en el libro sagrado *Ayur Veda Susruta (Ciencia Veda)* en él se la describe como una enfermedad de obesos que comen mucho arroz y dulce. Oh sorpresa.

Después podríamos irnos al Antiguo Egipto donde fue una verdadera plaga entre la plebe debido a su alto consumo de productos elaborados con trigo.

Diabetes Tipo 2 entre los indígenas de los pueblos del Amazonas en la Antigüedad: Enfermedad Desconocida.

Diabetes Tipo 2 entre los indígenas de los pueblos del Amazonas en la Actualidad: Es una Plaga.

¿Qué es lo que ha cambiado de un tiempo a otro? Pasar de alimentarse con caza, pesca y frutos a una alimentación basada en carbohidratos, cereales y procesados.

Lo mismo se puede encontrar en todos los pueblos indígenas que aún persisten, no conocían ni esa enfermedad ni muchísimas otras y ahora que han adquirido hábitos alimenticios "civilizados" son plagas.

Adelgazar como tu compañero no es sinónimo de ganar salud porque por ejemplo uno de los síntomas de la diabetes es la *polifagia* (más común en los tipo 1 que en la 2) que si no sabes lo que es yo te lo explico, no hay problema:

- La insulina y sus receptores no interactúan así que los tejidos interpretan esto como que no se ha ingerido el alimento suficiente y vuelven a mandar señales de hambre . El individuo come y come sin parar creando así un mayor exceso de glucosa. El organismo intenta deshacerse de todo ese exceso de glucosa disolviéndolo en la orina y el individuo comienza a orinar frecuentemente a cantidades industriales mientras sufre de sed permanente. Si no es tratado adecuadamente esa persona morirá en pocas semanas.

Todo muy divertido.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (14 Mar 2017)

En el tema de los asiaticos puede influir la genética, no todo el mundo responde igual a los almidones, entre otras cosas influye la cantidad de enzima amilasa, que al parecer varía mucho de unas personas a otras.


----------



## sada (14 Mar 2017)

caray pues hoy me ha tocado arroz con el pollo sobrante de ayer.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sunwukung dijo:
> 
> 
> > Cualquier fuente de carbohidratos simples desprovista de fibra tiene una biodisponibilidad asimilable a la de los refinados.
> ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Smiling Jack dijo:
> 
> 
> > hombre, antes que las uvas frescas cualquier que tenga un leve conocimiento de tablas nutricionales pondría los dátiles secos, los higos secos, las pasas...
> ...


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Smiling Jack dijo:
> 
> 
> > Una persona que meta en su dieta habitualmente huevos y pescado azul es muy dificil que tenga deficit de vitamina b12. Solo con que comieses 100 gramos de sardinas tienes cubiertas las necesidades de casi una semana, y huevos los que comemos a diario un solo huevo te cubre la mitad de las necesidades. Evidentemente los omnivoros no nos tenemos que preocupar demasiado de ese tema.
> ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Karlos Smith dijo:
> 
> 
> > Fish, sardine, Atlantic, canned in oil, drained solids with bone Nutrition Facts & Calories
> ...


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Mar 2017)

Nutritions Sardines or pilchards, raw per 100 grams.

aquí tienes otro enlace, 12 microgr, qué cosas, a ver si va a resultar que varía. 

Lo único claro es que la cantidad de b12 promedio de las sardinas, en ningún caso da para una semana, y menos cocinadas. 

Lo dicho, ni las putas tablas os sabéis.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Nutritions Sardines or pilchards, raw per 100 grams.
> 
> aquí tienes otro enlace, 12 microgr, qué cosas, a ver si va a resultar que varía.
> 
> ...



O a lo mejor es que la gente normal, cuando dice 100 gramos, se refiere a 100 gramos de porción comestible, sin contar la raspa, la cabeza y la cola.

Así, como idea a lo loco ¿eh?

Que de todos modos, 100 gramos de sardinas a una persona normal no le da ni para UNA comida...

EDIT: veo que de los nuroanos te inhibes. Normal. Son la población perfecta para demostrar que una dieta rica en productos animales y grasas saludables puede estar sana, y que cuando se la cambias por mierda procesada con forma de comida, todos obesos y diabéticos.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Mar 2017)

Nathaniel Dominy PhD. and the True Human Diet. - YouTube

Aquí un verdadero profesional hablando, en el paleolítico no se comía mucho más de un 20% de las calorías de alimentos de origen animal:

"meat is too unpredictable, humans tends to rely first and foremost on plant foods" 

La dieta esquimal es muy reciente y ni mucho menos la más extendida evolutivamente hablando.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Nathaniel Dominy PhD. and the True Human Diet. - YouTube
> 
> Aquí un verdadero profesional hablando, en el paleolítico no se comía mucho más de un 20% de las calorías de alimentos de origen animal:
> 
> ...



Ni lo uno, ni lo otro.

FLEXIBILIDAD METABÓLICA is the ticket.

Me figuro que en invierno-primavera (o en el cuasieterno invierno de las glaciaciones) comerían más carne, y en verano-otoño, más fruta y vegetales.

Hasta es posible que la tendencia a acumular grasa si se abusa de la fruta dulce (típica de verano y otoño) sea un mecanismo de defensa ante la escasez de alimentos del invierno.

Mecanismo que no se descontrolaría gracias, precisamente, a los ayunos forzados posteriores.


----------



## osona (14 Mar 2017)

Os pido un momento de pausa !! por favor!!, que se me ha acabado la Coca-cola y las palomitas y VOY A POR MAS.
Gracias.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Mar 2017)

Acabo de comprar en mi herbolario un paquete de cacao "puro" que contiene un 55% de fructosa, 25% de cacao en polvo y el resto almidón de maíz y aroma de vainilla. :: 250g por 2'80€.

Me ha decepcionado antes siquiera de abrirlo pero me da corte decirle nada al vendedor. Así que seguiré comprando el cacao puro de Valor (o su marca blanca) en el Carrefour de turno.

Es caro para lo que es, ¿no? Casi 3€ por un 25% de cacao en 250 gramos son 60ypocos gramos de cacao.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> O a lo mejor es que la gente normal, cuando dice 100 gramos, se refiere a 100 gramos de porción comestible, sin contar la raspa, la cabeza y la cola.
> 
> Así, como idea a lo loco ¿eh?
> 
> ...



Evidentemente que es sin raspa ni cabeza, o cuando se habla de ternera es con cuernos y pezuñas? A estos veganos hay que explicarselo todo

Es mas no es raro que me prepare tanto el boqueron como la sardina de vez en cuando los hago o marinados o el clasico en vinagre, y por supuesto no me como 100 gr, me lo como como pipas.

Y unos steak tartar que tampoco van cortos de b12.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Nutritions Sardines or pilchards, raw per 100 grams.
> 
> aquí tienes otro enlace, 12 microgr, qué cosas, a ver si va a resultar que varía.
> 
> ...



En tu linea manipuladora habras ido a mirar la pagina mas 'exigente' en cuanto a estimacion de b12. 

Esta pagina veganisima no dice eso:
La vitamina B12 | Dietistas vegetarianos

Estos se quedan en 2,4 microgr

Como no me creo ni lo tuyo ni lo de los tuyos, yo habia mirado paginas de medicina serias y la cosa esta en el peor de los casos en 3 microgr.

No se de que sardinas hablan en tu blog (sera sardina americana) pero las que comemos aqui, busca link tienen 28 microgramos. Como me las como yo, o crudas (marinadas) o plancha poco hechas no pierdo naaa. Con el medio kilo que me zampo (en filetes) tengo para un mes

Ya que estas leete el link de la pagina vegana que te he puesto que te dicen que te suplementes. Debes de ser el vegano mas recalcitrante de la red o no os poneis de acuerdo.

Coño he sido conservador en mis calculos pero si voy a 2,4cdr y tus 12 tambien tengo casi una semana cubierta que es lo que he puesto. Anumerico, xenofago

Y sugus habiendo doscientas paginas en español no seas tan zenutrio de ir a una americana. Queda muy cool pero una cosa tan simple como un cambio de caladero o subespecie de un pescado puede variar los datos bastante.


----------



## euforion (14 Mar 2017)

Hoy he probado la leche de avena, me bebí dos vasos y a la hora y media o dos horas sentí mareos hasta el punto de casi desmayarme y después tuve vomitar, por ahora ya he vomitado tres veces y todavía me duele el estómago y me tiemblan las piernas cuando estoy de pie.

Lo curioso es que no es la primera vez que me pasa, la última vez fue hace unos meses cuando me comí unos dulces del mercadona.

¿A alguién le ha pasado lo mismo que yo alguna vez?


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Mar 2017)

euforion dijo:


> Hoy he probado la leche de avena, me bebí dos vasos y a la hora y media o dos horas sentí mareos hasta el punto de casi desmayarme y después tuve vomitar, por ahora ya he vomitado tres veces y todavía me duele el estómago y me tiemblan las piernas cuando estoy de pie.
> 
> Lo curioso es que no es la primera vez que me pasa, la última vez fue hace unos meses cuando me comí unos dulces del mercadona.
> 
> ¿A alguién le ha pasado lo mismo que yo alguna vez?



Cuidadin con las leches de avena. Las de marca que he tenido en mis manos llevan mil mierdas. Si pone enriquecida huye como de la peste. Le ponen algun aceite, algun azucar, noseque calcio y a mi me paso algo parecido.

El crio esta tomando de avena porque la leche de vaca le sienta como una patada y he probado un culin alguna vez. La unica que no lleva nada mas que avena curiosamente es la del mencabrona, y encima barata. Alguna vez su madre ha cogido una del cortingles mas cara enriquecida y con un solo trago me sonaban las tripas.

No tomo ni una ni otra, pero manda cojones que paguemos mas para que nos envenenen.


----------



## euforion (15 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuidadin con las leches de avena. Las de marca que he tenido en mis manos llevan mil mierdas. Si pone enriquecida huye como de la peste. Le ponen algun aceite, algun azucar, noseque calcio y a mi me paso algo parecido.
> 
> El crio esta tomando de avena porque la leche de vaca le sienta como una patada y he probado un culin alguna vez. La unica que no lleva nada mas que avena curiosamente es la del mencabrona, y encima barata. Alguna vez su madre ha cogido una del cortingles mas cara enriquecida y con un solo trago me sonaban las tripas.
> 
> No tomo ni una ni otra, pero manda cojones que paguemos mas para que nos envenenen.



Pues precisamente la de mercadona de la marca Alitey es la que he bebido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Mar 2017)

euforion dijo:


> Pues precisamente la de mercadona de la marca Alitey es la que he bebido.



Pues como nunca me he tomado dos vasos ni uno no te sabria decir. Lo de correrme las tripas me ha pasado con las caras solo probarlas.

Conclusion yo sigo con mi cacao puro tan ricamente.


----------



## autsaider (15 Mar 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pero Tico por Dios
> 
> Referir la densidad nutricional al nº de kcal. puede tener sentido, pero no es nada práctico; lo suyo es calcular la densidad nutricional por gramo de alimento, vamos digo yo. Si no, pasa lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Justo cuando creía que no podías ser más corto vas y dices esto.

Primero la densidad nutricional es la cantidad de nutrientes en relación a las calorias. Es así por definición. Y punto.

Segundo no es que yo crea que los vegetales tienen mayor densidad nutricional que la carne, es que es así. Y punto. Y si lo discutes una de dos: o eres un tarado o estás mintiendo a sabiendas.

Tercero los vegetales puedes (y debes) convertirlos en zumo cuando vayas a comértelos. La carne no se puede convertir en zumo.

¿De verdad eres tan miserable de entendederas que no lo sabías?


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Mar 2017)

> Referir la densidad nutricional al nº de kcal. puede tener sentido, pero no es nada práctico; lo suyo es calcular la densidad nutricional por gramo de alimento, vamos digo yo. Si no, pasa lo siguiente:



No, no tiene sentido porque el cuerpo busca calorías principalmente. Por algo en todos los estudios nutricionales se refieren los porcentajes a calorías, siempre y cuando se cumplan ciertas cantidades.

Generalmente todos los nutrientes se cubren en una dieta normocalórica mínimamente variada.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2017 at 07:12 ----------

He mirado la primera página sobre las sardinas que ha salido, que exigente no hostias.

Y lo de la pérdida de b12 por la cocción, si eso, lo ignoramos.

Los nuoranos no sé que dieta tenían, igual era como la de los kitava


----------



## montella (15 Mar 2017)

¿Que opinais de esto?Dice q las grasas no tienen mas poder saciante q los CH.


El azúcar



WEB: FITNESSREAL.ES


PROBLEMAS DE SACIEDAD

El azúcar nutricionalmente hablando es nefasto. No aporta absolutamente nada, aparte de calorías. Y, por lo tanto su poder saciante es muy bajo.

Sin embargo, las grasas tienen también muy poco poder saciante. Los macronutrientes que sí que se han demostrado ser especialmente efectivos para eso son la proteína y la fibra.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Acabo de comprar en mi herbolario un paquete de cacao "puro" que contiene un *55% de fructosa, 25% de cacao en polvo y el resto almidón de maíz y aroma de vainilla.* :: 250g por 2'80€.
> 
> Me ha decepcionado antes siquiera de abrirlo pero me da corte decirle nada al vendedor. Así que seguiré comprando el cacao puro de Valor (o su marca blanca) en el Carrefour de turno.
> 
> Es caro para lo que es, ¿no? Casi 3€ por un 25% de cacao en 250 gramos son 60ypocos gramos de cacao.



:no::no: madre mía... fructosa y almidón de maíz... y un 25% de cacao...¿¿¿y a eso le llaman cacao puro???? :: El cacao puro sólo lleva un ingrediente: cacao. Eso que has comprado es una especie de colacao. Ya no se cortan ni en los herbolarios. Yo soy tú y desde luego que no lo compro, al vendedor no le da corte venderte eso, pues a tí no debe darte corte no quedártelo ::


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No, no tiene sentido porque el cuerpo busca calorías principalmente. Por algo en todos los estudios nutricionales se refieren los porcentajes a calorías, siempre y cuando se cumplan ciertas cantidades.
> 
> Generalmente todos los nutrientes se cubren en una dieta normocalórica mínimamente variada.



Lamento decirle que eso no es cierto. El cuerpo busca lo que necesita, que no son sólo calorías.

El reflejo del hambre, o las diferentes repentinas apetencias por una comida u otra, son señales enviadas por el cuerpo sobre deficiencias nutricionales.

Podemos tener hambre por estar faltos de calorías, pero también por estarlo de hierro, o de vitaminas, o de calcio, o de magnesio.

El cuerpo detecta la escasez y activa el mecanismo del hambre, con la (vana en algunos casos) esperanza de lograr que el individuo consiga comer algo que le aporte lo que le falta.

Por eso, también, las calorías vacías no sacian una mierda: porque si el cuerpo te indicaba que comieras porque le faltaba, digamos, vitamina B12, como lo que comas no te aporte la B12 que necesitabas, el hambre volverá.




> He mirado la primera página sobre las sardinas que ha salido, que exigente no hostias.



Hombre, el mínimo ético antes de despreciar y ofender es asegurarse de que se está hablando de lo mismo.

Por ejemplo: 100 gramos de sardina americana enlatada entera NO SON LO MISMO que 100 gramos de sardina del cantábrico fresca, cruda y limpia.

Se lo dice uno que ha comprado dos kilos de boquerones para hacer en vinagre, y si ves lo que te queda cuando acabas de limpiarlos (que es un curro) te dan ganas de echar alguna lagrimita. 



> Y lo de la pérdida de b12 por la cocción, si eso, lo ignoramos.



¿La cocción de poner los boquerones en vinagre, dice usted? 
¿O la de hacerlos vuelta y vuelta a la plancha?



> Los nuoranos no sé que dieta tenían, igual era como la de los kitava



No lo sabes porque no lees los comentarios de los demás, o al menos no lo que no se ajuste a tu realidad preconcebida.

Porque lo que *comían* cuando no eran el país más obeso de la tierra ya te lo he dicho yo:

Pescado, fruta, tubérculos y cocos. Principalmente lo primero y lo último, porque *el 90% de Nauru no es cultivable por el sustrato rico en fosfatos*.

Y lo que comen desde hace cosa de 50 años, cuando gracias a los depósitos de fosfatos alcanzaron un elevado nivel de vida, dejaron de trabajar, y pasaron de comer lo antes mencionado a importar toda la comida de fuera, pues también se lo he contado yo:

Comida basura procesada, pizzas, hamburguesas, arroz tres delicias, patatas fritas, y café frappé con toneladas de azúcar.

About the Food of Nauru | Global Table Adventure

The People Of Nauru Want To Get Healthy

Y en tres generaciones, hey presto, el país más obeso de la puta tierra


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Mar 2017)

montella dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de esto?Dice q las grasas no tienen mas poder saciante q los CH.
> 
> 
> El azúcar
> ...



¿Qué la grasa no saciente? : Prueba a comer manteca pura a ver cuánto aguantas...


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya que estas leete el link de la pagina vegana que te he puesto que te dicen que te suplementes. Debes de ser el vegano mas recalcitrante de la red o no os poneis de acuerdo.



Creo que ya lo he puesto antes en este hilo, pero me apetece insistir en ello. En absoluto es necesario suplementarse con medicamentos si eres vegano. En el mundo hay zonas de mayoría vegana. En amplias zonas de India, la cuarta parte de los Taiwaneses, casi todos los budistas del mundo, gran parte de los Indonesios, etc, son veganos. Eso a lo tonto son varios cientos de millones de personas.

Tengo varios conocidos residentes en la zona de Bangalore, donde la gran mayoría de la gente son veganos, por cuestiones religiosas. Ninguno toma nada, simplemente comen y ya está. Comen legumbres, cereales, verduras, frutas, etc. Posiblemente las verduras, legumbres, etc son diferentes a las nuestras, pero no se toman unas pastillitas porque la comida no los aporta no se qué vitamina.

Lejos de mi intención defender la dieta vegana, y menos porque te lo dice un Dios, imagínate. Pero tampoco nos pensemos que uno se muere por no comer carne, porque, por lo que yo veo, no es así.


----------



## Raullucu (15 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Acabo de comprar en mi herbolario un paquete de cacao "puro" que contiene un 55% de fructosa, 25% de cacao en polvo y el resto almidón de maíz y aroma de vainilla. :: 250g por 2'80€.
> 
> Me ha decepcionado antes siquiera de abrirlo pero me da corte decirle nada al vendedor. Así que seguiré comprando el cacao puro de Valor (o su marca blanca) en el Carrefour de turno.
> 
> Es caro para lo que es, ¿no? Casi 3€ por un 25% de cacao en 250 gramos son 60ypocos gramos de cacao.



¿Caro? Un jodido atraco. En un Makro te pillas el kg de cacao puro Barry Callebout Extra Brute por poco más de 11€ contando el IVA. 22% de m.g. y un sabor, aroma y color excepcionales.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Mar 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Caro? Un jodido atraco. En un Makro te pillas el kg de cacao puro Barry Callebout Extra Brute por poco más de 11€ contando el IVA. 22% de m.g. y un sabor, aroma y color excepcionales.



ienso:ienso: ¿y allí se puede comprar sólo uno?? ienso:


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Mar 2017)

Interesante el segundo enlace que aporto, en el que se habla, ya de paso, de que otro de los supercampeones de la Diabetes tipo 2 es Méjico, con un nada despreciable 16%...

*...pese a que consumen menos carne per cápita al año que China*

No, va a ser que la DT2 y la carne NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER.

Es lo único que justificaría que los mayores consumidores de carne tengan tasas muy discretas de diabetes, y que países con consumos de carne mucho menores, en lugar de estar mejor, tengan unas tasas de diabetes acojonantes.

De hecho, a ver cómo correlacionan el consumo de carne y la diabetes...

Bangladesh: 4 kg al año, 8,3% de diabéticos
India: 4,4 kg al año, 9,3% de diabéticos
Sri Lanka: 6,6 kg al año, 10% de diabéticos
Países africanos con HAMBRUNAS: entre 5 y 10 kg al año, TODOS POR DEBAJO DE 5
*Islas salomón: 11,9 kg al año, 16,4% *

Vamos al otro extremo de la correlación:

USA: 120 kg, 10,8%
*Kuwait: 119,2 kg, 20%*
*Australia: 111,5 kg, 5,1%*
Bahamas: 109,5 kg, 13,2%
*Luxemburgo: 107,9 kg, 4,7%*
Nueva Zelanda: 106,4 kg, 7,3%
*Polinesia francesa: 101,9 kg, 19,4%*
España: 97 kg, 7,7%

¿Y el centro de la tabla? pues un poquito de todo.

Desde el 2,3% de diabéticos en Cabo verde (46 kg al año) al 18% de Malasia (52 kg al año)

Resumen: ni los que más carne comen son más diabéticos, ni los que menos carne comen son menos diabéticos. Y entre poblaciones con igual consumo de carne, lo mismo puedes tener poquísimos diabéticos, que tener muchísimos.

*Conclusión: no se aprecia correlación entre consumo de carne y Diabetes tipo 2
*

---------- Post added 15-mar-2017 at 10:04 ----------




Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Caro? Un jodido atraco. En un Makro te pillas el kg de cacao puro Barry Callebout Extra Brute por poco más de 11€ contando el IVA. 22% de m.g. y un sabor, aroma y color excepcionales.



Como sea verdad, ya tengo nuevo proveedor de dronja


----------



## montella (15 Mar 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué la grasa no saciente? : Prueba a comer manteca pura a ver cuánto aguantas...



Por eso me ha sorprendido.Es una web bastante seria.


----------



## sada (15 Mar 2017)

Exdirectivo de la industria alimentaria destapa las prácticas más oscuras del sector

un aperitivo:
*Heces de animales en las especias molidas[/B], pimentón que en realidad no lo es, polvo de ladrillo en el azafrán, carne de caballo vendida como carne de buey… Christophe Brusset, ingeniero francés, ha trabajado durante más de 20 años como broker o director de compras de grandes empresas agroalimentarias.

Siendo testigo y cómplice de las prácticas más desagradables y fraudulentas para ampliar los beneficios económicos, ahora cuenta su experiencia en el libro “¡Como puedes comer eso!” que acaba de publicar Ediciones Península (Planeta).

La carne de caballo, el desencadenante..... suma y sigue*


----------



## juanforapor (15 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos. Perdón si el tema ya ha salido, pero he visto que hablabais de bebida de avena y otras para sustituir a la leche, supongo. Yo puedo prescindir del pan y, últimamente lo consigo, pero necesito tomar con el café un chorrito de leche. Así pues, me aconsejáis la normal entera y con toda su lactosa o la que no tiene lactosa (lo digo por el tema del azúcar). Ya sé que debería probar otro tipo de leches (almendra, arrzo, etc,) pero me he acostumbrado al sabor de la leche mezclada con el café. Gracias


----------



## Raullucu (15 Mar 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ienso:ienso: ¿y allí se puede comprar sólo uno?? ienso:



Sí. El viernes pasado se lo encargué a un amigo que tiene tarjeta del Makro y me cogió 2kg para mi y 1kg para él, los 3 paquetes que quedaban. No recuerdo el coste exacto pero eran como 10,60€ la bolsa más el 10% de IVA. Hablo de la tienda de Asturias, eh.


----------



## orcinsu (15 Mar 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola a todos. Perdón si el tema ya ha salido, pero he visto que hablabais de bebida de avena y otras para sustituir a la leche, supongo. Yo puedo prescindir del pan y, últimamente lo consigo, pero necesito tomar con el café un chorrito de leche. Así pues, me aconsejáis la normal entera y con toda su lactosa o la que no tiene lactosa (lo digo por el tema del azúcar). Ya sé que debería probar otro tipo de leches (almendra, arrzo, etc,) pero me he acostumbrado al sabor de la leche mezclada con el café. Gracias



Todas las leches tienen lactosa. Las leches que llaman "sin lactosa", realmente lo que hacen es añadirles lactasa. Digamos que el cuerpo humano genera lactasa para procesar la lactosa. Las personas intolerantes a la lactosa es porque no producen esta enzima.
Mi opinión es que si no eres intolerante tomes leche normal entera,y si eres intolerante no tomes leche.
Las leches vegetales no son leche. Pero también puedes consumirlas.

Un saludo


----------



## zapatitos (15 Mar 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *Pero de lo que sí se tienen datos fiables es del incremento de enfermedades crónicas desde la segunda guerra mundial y su correlación con el incremento del consumo de alimentos de origen animal, que es, obviamente y en contra de lo que decís, paralelo a un descenso del consumo de carbohidratos y de alimentos de origen vegetal en general.
> 
> Es una de los factores causales de la epidemia de obesidad, diabetes, enfermedades coronarias totalmente establecida (nada de tocino y carnuza ad libitum) y que, ojo al dato, NUNCA se ha aplicado en la práctica clínica.
> 
> La conspiración va por otra lado, no precisamente por educar a la gente en un menor consumo de carnuza, lácteos y huevos* .



- Según la OMS en 1980 había 108 millones de diabéticos frente a los 422 millones de la actualidad.

- Donde más ha crecido proporcionalmente la diabetes es en África donde se ha pasado de un 3,1% de población con diabetes a un 7,1%. Teniendo en cuenta que por la falta de control de natalidad África es el continente donde más ha crecido la población en los últimos años, pues ya te puedes imaginar.

- La diabetes se está propagando tanto por el continente africano por su alto consumo en carne de cerdo, sobre todo en estados como Egipto, Marruecos, Túnez, Mauritania, etc etc donde es un no parar de deglutir carne de cerdo. Ya es que te tienes que reir de las chorradas que poneis los comehierbas.

- 8,5% de la población mundial adulta ya es diabética.

- La diabetes es la octava causa de muerte en el mundo, un millón y medio de personas mueren por causa directa y otros 2,2 millones por enfermedades vinculadas a ella.

- La carne de cerdo tiene IG de 0 patatero, en caso de necesidad su proteína podría convertirse en glucosa pero explícame como consigue crear resistencia a la insulina y diabetes que te leo atentamente.

- Los estudios a los que os agarrais los comehierbas sobre la contribución de las carnes rojas a la diabetes están basados en carnes procesadas (perritos calientes, salchichas, hamburguesas, fiambres, etc etc) nos ha jodido todos esos productos están repletos de azúcares añadidos, féculas añadidas, químicos añadidos, etc etc, pero eso no lo decís porque estropea vuestros bonitos argumentos.

- Si no sabes lo que es la carne roja ya te lo explico yo, no hay problema. La carne roja es la de cerdo, buey, ternera, caballo, cordero y similares no procesada. ¿Comiendo eso alguien va a desarrollar diabetes? Me tengo que reir.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Justo cuando creía que no podías ser más corto vas y dices esto.
> 
> Primero la densidad nutricional es la cantidad de nutrientes en relación a las calorias. Es así por definición. Y punto.
> 
> ...



Ok Tico, como quieras.

Ya sigo tu razonamiento: las espinacas tienen más proteínas que la carne... Porque para conseguir 10 gr. de proteína, tengo que comer o 50 gr. de carne, o casi 500 gr. de espinacas

GENIUS

:XX:


----------



## sada (15 Mar 2017)

boquerones para freir sin harina???


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> - Según la OMS en 1980 había 108 millones de diabéticos frente a los 422 millones de la actualidad.
> 
> - Donde más ha crecido proporcionalmente la diabetes es en África donde se ha pasado de un 3,1% de población con diabetes a un 7,1%. Teniendo en cuenta que por la falta de control de natalidad África es el continente donde más ha crecido la población en los últimos años, pues ya te puedes imaginar.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy pendiente de que me cuente, si tan causante de la diabetes es la carne, cómo es posible que en el país que menos carne come, Bangladesh, haya más diabéticos, por ejemplo, que en España, donde se come 24 veces más carne al año.

O como un país en el que se pescan aproximadamente 50 toneladas al año, a repartir entre 13000 habitantes, y en el que se importan productos animales por valor de 9,4 M AUD, donde los precios de dichas importaciones duplican o triplican los de otros lugares, es decir, *un país que consume entorno a 4 kilos de pescado y el equivalente a 300€ de productos animales importados ( ponga 50 kilos, siendo generosos) al año * tiene el porcentaje más exuberante de obesos y diabéticos del mundo


----------



## osona (15 Mar 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ienso:ienso: ¿y allí se puede comprar sólo uno?? ienso:



En "Taste of America" 8 tiendas en Madrid (Elena, alguna te pillará cerca) y 3 en Barcelona, tienen el HERSHEY´S cacao americano sin alcalinizar.


----------



## orcinsu (15 Mar 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ok Tico, como quieras.
> 
> Ya sigo tu razonamiento: las espinacas tienen más proteínas que la carne... Porque para conseguir 10 gr. de proteína, tengo que comer o 50 gr. de carne, o casi 500 gr. de espinacas
> 
> ...



Cuando se habla de densidad nutricional se refiere a cantidad de *micro*nutrientes por calorias totales.


----------



## Casi_expepito (15 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Interesante el segundo enlace que aporto, en el que se habla, ya de paso, de que otro de los supercampeones de la Diabetes tipo 2 es Méjico, con un nada despreciable 16%...
> 
> *...pese a que consumen menos carne per cápita al año que China*
> 
> ...




¿120 kg per cápita al año en EEUU? ... bueno, si entendemos como carne a toda la mierda adulterada tipo carne picada con azúcares, trigo, leche etc etc , entonces no es raro el porcentaje de diabéticos que indicas. Se meten más HC con esa "carne" que el resto de la tabla juntos ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> boquerones para freir sin harina???



Usa harina de arroz, es mucho mas ligera y quedan riquisimos.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2017 at 15:47 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo estoy pendiente de que me cuente, si tan causante de la diabetes es la carne, cómo es posible que en el país que menos carne come, Bangladesh, haya más diabéticos, por ejemplo, que en España, donde se come 24 veces más carne al año.
> 
> O como un país en el que se pescan aproximadamente 50 toneladas al año, a repartir entre 13000 habitantes, y en el que se importan productos animales por valor de 9,4 M AUD, donde los precios de dichas importaciones duplican o triplican los de otros lugares, es decir, *un país que consume entorno a 4 kilos de pescado y el equivalente a 300€ de productos animales importados ( ponga 50 kilos, siendo generosos) al año * tiene el porcentaje más exuberante de obesos y diabéticos del mundo



No los sacas de sus desvaríos, medias verdades, datos alterados ad hoc, pero... reitero mis gracias a los amigos veganos por darnos la oportunidad de leer tantos datos aportados para rebatir cosas obvias pero nunca lo suficientemente repetidas. Es algo totalmente necesario para que la gente que entra a este hilo tenga argumentos de peso para apuntalar y entender lo que aquí llevamos defendiendo ya años.


----------



## osona (15 Mar 2017)

euforion dijo:


> Pues precisamente la de mercadona de la marca Alitey es la que he bebido.



La marca Alitey de "metadona" es la misma que YOSOY, o sea agua y un 14% de avena, con un 5% de azucar "naturalmente presente", sin nada más
Fabricada por Liquats Vegetals S.A. 
La mejor leche de avena, es la que hago yo, con copos de avena, una batidora de vaso (en su defecto "minipimer") un colador y un embudo.
Precio y calidad INCOMPARABLE, sin acarrear peso ni generar resíduos.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Yo estoy pendiente de que me cuente, si tan causante de la diabetes es la carne, cómo es posible que en el país que menos carne come, Bangladesh, haya más diabéticos, por ejemplo, que en España, donde se come 24 veces más carne al año.
> 
> O como un país en el que se pescan aproximadamente 50 toneladas al año, a repartir entre 13000 habitantes, y en el que se importan productos animales por valor de 9,4 M AUD, donde los precios de dichas importaciones duplican o triplican los de otros lugares, es decir, un país que consume entorno a 4 kilos de pescado y el equivalente a 300€ de productos animales importados ( ponga 50 kilos, siendo generosos) al año  tiene el porcentaje más exuberante de obesos y diabéticos del mundo*



No te va a contar nada porque sabe perfectamente igual que nosotros que todos esos estudios en que se basa están manipulados, no se hicieron como se debían hacer osease con carne roja natural no procesada, además no se controlaron otros alimentos como como el pan, pasta, etc etc etc. No hace falta ser científico para imaginar que comer carne roja basura junto con hidratos basura (pan, pasta, etc) es echar muchísimas papeletas para una bonita diabetes de adulto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (15 Mar 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :no::no: madre mía... fructosa y almidón de maíz... y un 25% de cacao...¿¿¿y a eso le llaman cacao puro???? :: El cacao puro sólo lleva un ingrediente: cacao. Eso que has comprado es una especie de colacao. Ya no se cortan ni en los herbolarios. Yo soy tú y desde luego que no lo compro, al vendedor no le da corte venderte eso, pues a tí no debe darte corte no quedártelo ::



Siempre compro el cacao puro Valor en Carrefour, pero pregunté al herbolario si tenía y me dijo que pediría. Por comprar a un pequeño comercio y no a Carrefour, básicamente. Pero no esperaba que me trajera eso. Seguiré con mi Valor, claro.

Me daba corte porque el vendedor es un hombre amable de avanzada edad, y siempre me quiere cobrar un poquito menos. 

Efectivamente es como un Colacao. Qué digo, ¡peor! Como un Colacao con sabor a sacarina. Y acostumbrado ya al _dulce amargor_ del cacao puro... 



osona dijo:


> La marca Alitey de "metadona" es la misma que YOSOY, o sea agua y un 14% de avena, con un 5% de azucar "naturalmente presente", sin nada más
> Fabricada por Liquats Vegetals S.A.
> La mejor leche de avena, es la que hago yo, con copos de avena, una batidora de vaso (en su defecto "minipimer") un colador y un embudo.
> Precio y calidad INCOMPARABLE, sin acarrear peso ni generar resíduos.



Probablemente la conozcas, pero de todos modos la cito: la bebida de avena de Vegetalia SL, producida en Mas Montserrat (14% de avena y el resto agua del Montseny, sin azúcares).


----------



## osona (15 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Siempre compro el cacao puro Valor en Carrefour, pero pregunté al herbolario si tenía y me dijo que pediría. Por comprar a un pequeño comercio y no a Carrefour, básicamente. Pero no esperaba que me trajera eso. Seguiré con mi Valor, claro.
> 
> Me daba corte porque el vendedor es un hombre amable de avanzada edad, y siempre me quiere cobrar un poquito menos.
> 
> ...



Si que la conozco, y he estado en la fábrica de Castellcir, y algunos productos los elaboran ellos, pero la mayoria del catálogo simplemente lo comercializan con su nombre, y como ejemplo la leche de avena la fabrica Liquats Vegetals, de Viladrau.
Hace poco el fundador Salvador Sala, vendió la empresa a los franceses de Danival.


----------



## qbit (16 Mar 2017)

Me llama la atención que en esos estudios no se consideren las diferencias raciales, que las hay en muchas cosas y a lo mejor en la predisposición a la obesidad y diabetes también.


----------



## Trustno1 (16 Mar 2017)

osona dijo:


> La marca Alitey de "metadona" es la misma que YOSOY, o sea agua y un 14% de avena, con un 5% de azucar "naturalmente presente", sin nada más
> Fabricada por Liquats Vegetals S.A.
> La mejor leche de avena, es la que hago yo, con copos de avena, una batidora de vaso (en su defecto "minipimer") un colador y un embudo.
> Precio y calidad INCOMPARABLE, sin acarrear peso ni generar resíduos.



Gracias por decir lo de hacer la leche de avena casera, no lo había pensado pero para lo fácil que es paso de comprar leche fresca de avena a más de un euro. Está por ver si puedo conseguir semillas de soja para hacer leche.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (16 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Siempre compro el cacao puro Valor en Carrefour, pero pregunté al herbolario si tenía y me dijo que pediría. Por comprar a un pequeño comercio y no a Carrefour, básicamente. Pero no esperaba que me trajera eso. Seguiré con mi Valor, claro.
> 
> Me daba corte porque el vendedor es un hombre amable de avanzada edad, y siempre me quiere cobrar un poquito menos.
> 
> Efectivamente es como un Colacao. Qué digo, ¡peor! Como un Colacao con sabor a sacarina. Y acostumbrado ya al _dulce amargor_ del cacao puro...



:: Ya podía mirar el hombre lo que trae... si pides cacao puro no te puede traer eso, vaya tela.
:ouch:
Si tienes un carrefour cerca está más bueno y es más barato cacao puro "la plata".


----------



## orcinsu (16 Mar 2017)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Gracias por decir lo de hacer la leche de avena casera, no lo había pensado pero para lo fácil que es paso de comprar leche fresca de avena a más de un euro. Está por ver si puedo conseguir semillas de soja para hacer leche.



¿Cuanto os dura la leche de avena casera? ¿Una semana no aguantará no?

Un saludo


----------



## Qui (16 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> boquerones para freir sin harina???



En casa solo rebozamos con huevo y especialmente los pescados salen estupendos.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2017 at 08:59 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Siempre compro el cacao puro Valor en Carrefour, pero pregunté al herbolario si tenía y me dijo que pediría. Por comprar a un pequeño comercio y no a Carrefour, básicamente. Pero no esperaba que me trajera eso. Seguiré con mi Valor, claro.
> 
> Me daba corte porque el vendedor es un hombre amable de avanzada edad, y siempre me quiere cobrar un poquito menos.
> 
> ...



Ya se comentó en el hilo del cacao puro pero en Lidl a veces traen cacao mucho mejor que el Valor y a precio de derribo. Si le gusta ese en Mercadona (aunque no los puedo ni ver) han puesto ahora al lado del cacao Valor el cacao de su marca considerablemente más barato. Y fabricado por Valor y con la misma composición según ponía en la etiqueta.
Un saludo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Mar 2017)

Zapatitos, yo te himboco 

Keith Harmon - "Fasting builds, not burns muscle" - Intensive Dietary Management

El último artículo del Dr. Fung recoge una carta escrita al doctor por Keith Harmon, al parecer un powerlifter cuasi-septuagenario que levanta 170 kg.

El abuelo escribe a Fung para decirle que ha dado con el celosamente guardado secreto de su fuerza: el ayuno intermitente.

Aquí, un vídeo del abuelo en cuestión:

[youtube]qdcOfGrepOc[/youtube]

¿Opiniones?


----------



## osona (16 Mar 2017)

orcinsu dijo:


> ¿Cuanto os dura la leche de avena casera? ¿Una semana no aguantará no?
> 
> Un saludo



La leche de avena, al ser casera sin procesar es recomendable consumirla en 3-4 dias y en la nevera, (yo hago 3 litros), y no te preocupes que el olor a fermentado, es muy patente.
La leche de soja (soja blanca), no te olvides de HERVIRLA para destruir unas substancias inhibidoras de la tripsina.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Mar 2017)

*
Fue testigo y cómplice de algunas de las actividades más fraudulentas

Exdirectivo de la industria alimentaria destapa las prácticas más oscuras del sector*
Rosanna Carceller 
Exdirectivo de la industria alimentaria destapa las prácticas más oscuras del sector

Heces de animales en las especias molidas, pimentón que en realidad no lo es, polvo de ladrillo en el azafrán, carne de caballo vendida como carne de buey… Christophe Brusset, ingeniero francés, ha trabajado durante más de 20 años como broker o director de compras de grandes empresas agroalimentarias. 

Siendo testigo y cómplice de las prácticas más desagradables y fraudulentas para ampliar los beneficios económicos, ahora cuenta su experiencia en el libro “¡Como puedes comer eso!” que acaba de publicar Ediciones Península (Planeta). 

La carne de caballo, el desencadenante 

Hace mucho tiempo que se engaña al consumidor. “Por ejemplo, en el caso de los ravioli de Leader Price que no contenían carne de cerdo, como anunciaban. Lo destapó el periódico francés Capital en 2001, pero nadie lo consideró un escándalo”, explica Brusset a Lavanguardia.com. 

“Cuando vi el gran caso de la carne de caballo (vendida como carne de buey), me di cuenta de que algo había cambiado en la percepción de los consumidores. La cuestión ya no era que hubiera víctimas o no. La gente quería saber la verdad. Estaban preparados para escuchar lo que yo tenía que contar”. 

Heces en las especias molidas 

Sorprenden sus explicaciones sobre los casos de lotes de especias turcas o egipcias con excrementos de pájaro y los botes de pimienta india o de guindillas indias con heces de ratón y otros desechos. La solución para conseguir vender estos productos era triturarlo todo, tratarlo, y diluirlo en partidas “sanas”. 

El caso del azafrán en polvo es otro claro ejemplo, “algunos proveedores sin escrúpulos hacen locuras: no dudan en mezclar ingredientes como ladrillos machacados, colorantes prohibidos (…). Yo ya no consumo productos molidos ni triturados de tipo industrial”, afirma Brusset. 

Orígenes dudosos 

Azafran 

Otro de los engaños más comunes son los orígenes de los productos. “El mayor comprador de azafrán (vendido como) español es Estados Unidos. Pero España exporta más azafrán del que puede producir… En realidad, parte este azafrán se importa de Irán, el primer productor mundial”. 

“Así, Estados Unidos puede comprar la cantidad de azafrán que desee bajo bandera española, sin tener que comerciar con Irán, país contra el que decretó un embargo”, leemos en el libro. Hay decenas de casos como este. 
“España exporta más azafrán del que puede producir”

Brusset admite, por ejemplo, que compraba barcos enteros de granos de mostaza India para fabricar miles de toneladas de mostaza vendida como “de Dijon” en Alemania u Holanda. 

Las supuestas hierbas de la Provenza, según él, proceden mayoritariamente de Marruecos, Albania, Egipto o Túnez. “No se puede saber el origen de los productos porque el etiquetado se controla muy poco. Lo mejor es comprar marcas conocidas. Estas temen perder su reputación si hacen trampas”, nos explica. 

Otro producto español aparece en las reflexiones de este experto: el pimentón. 

“En Murcia hay empresas muy conocidas que producen pimentón a partir de residuos de extracción, es decir, pimentón cuyo aceite esencial (Oleorresina Capsicum) se ha extraído por medio de disolventes. Llegué a comprar centenares de toneladas de esa porquería, que envasábamos en bonitas latas de metal serigrafiadas”, cuenta. 

Menos cantidad, al mismo precio 

Otra estrategia de la industria para ganar más dinero: vender menos cantidad de producto al mismo precio. Brusset cita el nombre una conocida marca de galletas rellenas de chocolate que, de la noche a la mañana, redujo un 10% el peso de sus paquetes. 

“Esto es muy común. El peso estándar para un yogur, durante años, fue de 125 gramos por unidad. Ahora se encuentran muchos de 115 o incluso 100 gramos”, asegura. Si los envases son los mismos, claro, es fácil que al consumidor le pasen por alto estas cifras. 

Rebozados congelados: todo vale 

Las verduras y hortalizas de dudoso color o aspecto, cuenta este experto, tienen una vía de comercialización en los congelados rebozados. Él lidió con el caso de unos champiñones ¡azules! que acabaron en el supermercado de esta forma. 

“No es una buena idea consumir rebozados industriales: no ves el producto, no puedes evaluar su calidad, y tienen más grasas y más sal. Son más baratos, pero su relación calidad/precio no es buena”. 

Más intoxicaciones de las que creemos 

En Francia, dice Brusset, cada año mueren entre 250 y 700 personas por intoxicaciones alimentarias. 

“Estas cifras son oficiales y están disponibles. La OMS considera que hasta 23 millones de personas cada año en Europa sufren una enfermedad transmitida por la comida, y 5.000 de ellas mueren. Las infecciones por salmonela matan a más de 200 personas en Europa cada año”. Nunca hubiésemos dicho que esto sucede en el viejo continente.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Zapatitos, yo te himboco
> 
> Keith Harmon - "Fasting builds, not burns muscle" - Intensive Dietary Management
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo te explico:

1 - El organismo de powerlifting oficial reconocido por el *COI* e incluida en los *Juegos Mundiales (deportes que no participan en los Juegos Olímpicos)* organizados por la *WGA* bajo patrocinio del *COI* es la *IPF (Federación Internacional de Potencia* con más de 100 países miembros.

2 - Todas las demás asociaciones son de carácter privado y cada una tiene sus propias reglamentaciones sobre levantamientos pero la única reglamentación oficial válida es la de la *IPF*

3 - Este *NO* es un levantamiento válido según la reglamentación vigente de la *IPF*

[youtube]qdcOfGrepOc[/youtube]


4 - Este *SI* es un levantamiento válido según la reglamentación vigente de la *IPF*

[youtube]_fslmDrbxeM[/youtube]

Creo que sabrás ver la diferencia entre uno y otro levantamiento pero por si acaso no lo ves, ahora te explico las reglas básicas IPF para que un press de banca sea considerado válido:

- La cabeza, la parte alta de la espalda y los glúteos no deben despegarse de la banca.
- La máxima separación entre las manos permitida es de 81 ctms.
- *La barra ha de estar totalmente parada sobre el pecho antes de iniciar el ascenso*
- El ascenso de la barra debe de ser constante y nivelado, la extensión desigual de los brazos será penalizada como nulo.

Dicho esto, en el video de Keith Harmon verás que no hace la parada correspondiente en el pecho sino que comienza a subir la barra unos 5 ctms antes de llegar al pecho, en el segundo video verás que llega hasta el pecho y desde allí comienza a ascender la barra.

Y pensarás, que más dará hacerlo de una manera o de la otra, total son solo unos poquitos centímetros. Pues no da lo mismo porque esos 5 cmts son un punto universal de estancamiento de todos los levantadores sin excepción. Superar ese punto de estancamiento requiere de una gran potencia y explosividad. Para que lo entiendas mejor, no bajar esos 5 ctms supone el poder manejar unas cargas entre un 20-30% mayores y es donde más notas la falta de suficiente glucosa como energía.

- Fíjate en el segundo levantamiento, como después de la parada correspondiente en el pecho esos 5 ctms que no baja el abuelo, él los levanta explosivamente (todo lo explosivamente que se puede debajo de una carga máxima claro está) y después lo sigue subiendo a un ritmo más lento. Con cargas máximas eso es *IMPOSIBLE DE HACER* con una dieta cetónica. en ayunas etc etc. Vamos que te quedas literalmente clavado con la barra encima del pecho hasta que algún alma caritativa te la quite de encima. Siempre que trabajes de verdad con cargas máximas, si estás trabajando lejos de ese umbral pues claro que superas el punto de estancamiento aunque entrenes en ayunas o sin carbohidratos.

No conozco el reglamento de la WNPF ni de la IBP (asociaciones en las que ha competido este señor) porque es imposible conocerse la reglamentación de las múltiples asociaciones privadas que existen sobre todo en USA, pero como digo esos reglamentos no tienen validez oficial ninguna.

- Dicho en pocas palabras, en la IPF (la federación reconocida por el COI como la oficial) los jueces se descojonarían del que hiciera un levantamiento como ese.

Pdta - Lo más curioso es que alguien que dice ser entrenador personal de un thank a un mensaje que pone como ejemplo de levantamiento válido en powerlifting el que pusiste tú que como digo en la federación oficial estatal de powerlifting de la *IPF**(AEP[)/B] los jueces se descojonarían vivos de quien lo hicera. Menudo nivel el de los entrenadores personales de este país, los títulos en las bolsas de los Doritos.

Saludos.*


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Bueno, yo te explico:
> 
> 1 - El organismo de powerlifting oficial reconocido por el *COI* e incluida en los *Juegos Mundiales (deportes que no participan en los Juegos Olímpicos)* organizados por la *WGA* bajo patrocinio del *COI* es la *IPF (Federación Internacional de Potencia* con más de 100 países miembros.
> 
> ...



*

Muy interesante, gracias.

No crea que iba con retintín, le invoqué porque es usted un aficionado al tema y suponía que podría ilustrarme al respecto.

Por otro lado, sí quisiera señalar que el abuelo no dice que haga power lifting en ayunas, sino que ayuna y eso le ha ayudado a desarrollar su fuerza máxima, porque según él el ayuno intermitente favorece la creación de músculo.

Es decir, que me lío: no que en ayunas tenga más fuerza, sino que gracias a que ayuna, cuando no lo hace tiene más fuerza.

Aunque lo que yo esperaba era que opinara sobre el hecho de que un abuelo de 70 años sea capaz de levantar 170 kg, aunque sea mal.*


----------



## Rauxa (17 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Bueno, yo te explico:
> 
> 1 - El organismo de powerlifting oficial reconocido por el *COI* e incluida en los *Juegos Mundiales (deportes que no participan en los Juegos Olímpicos)* organizados por la *WGA* bajo patrocinio del *COI* es la *IPF (Federación Internacional de Potencia* con más de 100 países miembros.
> 
> ...



*


Creo que no has entendido el sentido del mensaje de Smilling. 
Y a mi, todo lo que suena competición, powerlifting y demás idioteces me la resbala. Eso no tiene nada de salud. Pero cada uno se daña como quiere.*


----------



## zapatitos (17 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> * Muy interesante, gracias.
> 
> No crea que iba con retintín, le invoqué porque es usted un aficionado al tema y suponía que podría ilustrarme al respecto.
> 
> ...



Si no pensaba que me lo dijeras con retintín si has creido eso disculpa que no era mi intención, solo te lo intentaba explicar bien para que tú o cualquiera que le interesara viera la diferencia entre un tipo de levantamiento y el otro.

A ver, que yo no digo que no se pueda entrenar estilo powerlifting en cetosis o con dietas bajas en carbohidratos, se puede hacer perfectamente. Lo que digo es que ni en sueños podrás dar tu máximo, yo mismo entreno la mayoría del año como los powelifting pero se que no doy el máximo que podría con una dieta más alta en carbohidratos, como ya solo lo hago por hobby en el fondo me da igual lo que levante así que lo asumo y ya está. Lo que intento es que comprendas la diferencia entre los levantadores amateur y por hobby (por ejemplo yo en la actualidad) con los levantadores oficiales de la IPF. Yo me puedo permitir sacrificar kilos en el levantamiento a cambio de salud, ellos no ya que darían una ventaja determinante a sus rivales.

El abuelo está fuerte eso es indiscutible pero haría bastante mejor haciendo todo el movimiento completo aunque por ello sacrificara unos cuantos kilos en el levantamiento, la razón más importante es para no crear desequilibrios musculares que terminan acabando en molestias crónicas que muchos creen inevitables pero que se podrían evitar. Esos últimos centímetros del press de banca implican como músculo secundario por ejemplo al deltoides posterior y lo fortalecen lo que a la larga evita la típica postura del gorila, muy común entre los pressbanquistas con una técnica incorrecta.

Lo primero y fundamental *SIEMPRE ES UNA TECNICA ADECUADA DE LEVANTAMIENTO* y si levantas menos kilos pues levantas menos kilos y es lo que hay. Es con lo que machaco siempre a los que entrenan conmigo y en mi gimnasio particular.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 10:25 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *Creo que no has entendido el sentido del mensaje de Smilling.
> Y a mi, todo lo que suena competición, powerlifting y demás idioteces me la resbala. Eso no tiene nada de salud. Pero cada uno se daña como quiere.*



A mí me parece perfecto que te parezcan unas idioteces que cada uno es libre de tener su gustos, hobbys y aficiones pero si te lo parecen al menos no opines y des lecciones sobre como hay que alimentarse para practicar ese tipo de idioteces porque opinar y dar lecciones sobre cosas de las que no entiendes es cosa de necios.

Todos los deportistas competitivos dañan su salud de una manera u otra porque no hay ni un solo deporte que practicado de modo competitivo no lo haga. O dime alguno que su práctica sea sana a nivel competitivo, élite y profesional. Ni siquiera el ajedrez es sano a nivel competitivo.

Bueno, a lo mejor deportes como la pesca deportiva o los dardos y tampoco, porque por si no lo sabes ya te lo digo yo, la pesca deportiva y el lanzamiento dardos son dos de los deportes con más nivel de doping que existen superados únicamente por el fisioculturismo.

Si, en la pesca deportiva y el lanzamiento de dardos se dopan más que en el powerlifting ¿qué, como se te queda el cuerpo?

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si no pensaba que me lo dijeras con retintín si has creido eso disculpa que no era mi intención, solo te lo intentaba explicar bien para que tú o cualquiera que le interesara viera la diferencia entre un tipo de levantamiento y el otro.
> 
> A ver, que yo no digo que no se pueda entrenar estilo powerlifting en cetosis o con dietas bajas en carbohidratos, se puede hacer perfectamente. Lo que digo es que ni en sueños podrás dar tu máximo, yo mismo entreno la mayoría del año como los powelifting pero se que no doy el máximo que podría con una dieta más alta en carbohidratos, como ya solo lo hago por hobby en el fondo me da igual lo que levante así que lo asumo y ya está. Lo que intento es que comprendas la diferencia entre los levantadores amateur y por hobby (por ejemplo yo en la actualidad) con los levantadores oficiales de la IPF. Yo me puedo permitir sacrificar kilos en el levantamiento a cambio de salud, ellos no ya que darían una ventaja determinante a sus rivales.
> 
> ...



Vengo del mundo del tenis de mesa y el dopaje ahí corre a raudales. A menos controles, más dopaje. El mismo tipo de dopaje que hay en el tenis de mesa es el que hay en los dardos. Conozco el caso. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que hablamos aquí. 

Y tu mismo lo has dicho, con una dieta ceto se puede rendir igualmente. No creo que el abuelo sepa si con otra dieta levantaría 1 kg más o menos.
No es lo que se debate en este hilo.
Continuas pensando que por no comer harinas se tienen los depósitos medio vacios. Y no es así.
En esfuerzos de larga duración, hay que hacer una recarga durante la carrera (sí o sí), pero en esfuerzos como un press banca, mientras lo hagas con los depósitos llenos, es suficiente. Aquí no hay que ir reponiendo entre serie y serie. 
Mis depósitos están llenos y sin necesitar harinas


----------



## Vigilante (17 Mar 2017)

Aqui mi desayuno de hoy con un batido de:
Avena
Cacao
Platano
Protes
Lino 
Leche entera


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2017)

Ahora me entero de donde viene el negro de MagicPep


----------



## zapatitos (17 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Vengo del mundo del tenis de mesa y el dopaje ahí corre a raudales. A menos controles, más dopaje. El mismo tipo de dopaje que hay en el tenis de mesa es el que hay en los dardos. Conozco el caso. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que hablamos aquí.
> 
> Y tu mismo lo has dicho, con una dieta ceto se puede rendir igualmente. No creo que el abuelo sepa si con otra dieta levantaría 1 kg más o menos.
> No es lo que se debate en este hilo.
> ...



Perdona pero tiene mucho que ver con el tema porque tú estás poniendo siempre a ese tipo de deportistas como ejemplo de alimentación saludable para gente normal y corriente como es la que anda por estos hilos y los deportistas no son ejemplo de nada en ese aspecto y otros muchísimos. 

Aquí se debe de poner de ejemplos a gente normal y corriente que por los motivos que sean cambian su estilo de vida y de alimentación y consiguen sus resultados ¿Pero Raña, Kobe Bryant, Nadal, Cristiano Ronaldo, Matt Kemp, Federer (por citar algunos) ejemplo de algo para una persona normal y corriente? 

No me hagas reir por favor.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Perdona pero tiene mucho que ver con el tema porque tú estás poniendo siempre a ese tipo de deportistas como ejemplo de alimentación saludable para gente normal y corriente como es la que anda por estos hilos y los deportistas no son ejemplo de nada en ese aspecto y otros muchísimos.
> 
> Aquí se debe de poner de ejemplos a gente normal y corriente que por los motivos que sean cambian su estilo de vida y de alimentación y consiguen sus resultados ¿Pero Raña, Kobe Bryant, Nadal, Cristiano Ronaldo, Matt Kemp, Federer (por citar algunos) ejemplo de algo para una persona normal y corriente?
> 
> ...



Continuas sin entenderlo.

Pongo a esos deportistas como ejemplo ( y cada día son más), que basan su comida en una alimentación libre de harinas y azúcares. 
Que luego se doparán? Pues claro. Ahora y hace 20 años.

Pero antes era:

harinas como base + dopaje

Y ahora:

no harinas ( o muy residual) + dopaje.

Y resulta que ahora rinden más y se lesionan menos y se retiran más tarde y en mejores condiciones. 


Si hubieran visto que el veganismo fuera bueno la cosa sería así:
- alimentación vegana + dopaje


Si hubieran visto que las harinas (pan, macarrones, galletas...) fueran la ostia la cosa volvería a ser así:

- Harinas como base + dopaje.
Pero resulta que no. Resulta que cada día hay más deportistas que se acercan a la nutrición evolutiva, paleo, sin harinas... (llámalo como quieras)

Cuando le preguntan a Lebron James, Marc Gasol... la razón de su cambio y dicen que es gracias a eliminar las harinas, pues 2+2. Menos inflamación, menos grasa, más rendimiento deportivo... Y no será que entrenan pocas horas.

El dopaje estará ahí siempre, aquí lo único que ha cambiado es su alimentación.
No sé pq te cuesta tanto de ver que sin harinas se puede rendir igual o mejor. A sabiendas que el dopaje siempre ha estado ahí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2017)

Incluso me creo que se metan un chute de azucar en forma de barritas el dia de la competicion, pero nunca sera lo mismo que pan, cereales, macarrones y galletas, desayuno, comida y cena.

Yo sin tanto deporte era lo que comia antes y me dolian hasta las pestañas. Dudo mucho que beneficie ningun tipo de rendimiento deportivo estar todo el dia con dolores musculares y articulares. Por mucho medico y fisios todo el dia tapando vias de agua, eso no puede beneficiar a nadie.

Mejor salud y mejor rendimiento deportivo entiendo que van de la mano.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (17 Mar 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ahora me entero de donde viene el negro de MagicPep



:XX::XX: ostras es verdad :XX:
Y yo he tenido ese cacao pero no recordaba la imagen jojo.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> *
> No sé pq te cuesta tanto de ver que sin harinas se puede rendir igual o mejor. A sabiendas que el dopaje siempre ha estado ahí.*



Porque la insulina inhibe el catabolismo al incrementar la síntesis de glucógeno que es la fuente de energía primaria que utiliza el músculo aumentando de esta manera la resistencia al ejercicio y a los esfuerzos, algo básico y esencial en todo deportista.

Y que yo sepa solo hay tres maneras eficientes de incrementar la insulina en el organismo:

1 - Tomando carbohidratos de alto índice glucémico (azúcar, dextrosa, maltodextrina, harinas, pasta, almidones, etc etc) para obligar al páncreas a producir más.

2 - Inyectándose insulina y/o tomando algún fármaco que estimule la producción de insulina como por ejemplo betatrophin.

Y 3 - Haciendo todas las cosas a la vez y así vas sobre seguro de que no te falta insulina.

Si hay alguna forma mejor de elevar la insulina en el organismo dímelo tú por favor que soy todo oídos, digo ojos.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque la insulina inhibe el catabolismo al incrementar la síntesis de glucógeno que es la fuente de energía primaria que utiliza el músculo aumentando de esta manera la resistencia al ejercicio y a los esfuerzos, algo básico y esencial en todo deportista.
> 
> Y que yo sepa solo hay tres maneras eficientes de incrementar la insulina en el organismo:
> 
> ...



No sé si me hablas de un esfuerzo puntual, de un partido de voley o de un ultra trail de 100 kms. 

Es como cuando me dicen que el ayuno es malo y yo les digo si se refieren al ayuno de 10 horas o al de 72. 

Tu te sabes la teoría, pero luego no la adaptas a la realidad. El primer parágrafo que has escrito...
"la insulina inhibe el catabolismo...." Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh que gran verdad. Ahora me lo adaptas a cualquier situación a ver si me estás hablando de Usain Bolt o de Kilian Jornet. O de Mark Sisson que ayuna cada día y está mucho más musculado que cualquier maratoniano, a sus 65 años. (y se dopará igual que los demás)

Comer proteína tb libera insulina. Y tener stress, y dormir poco, y dormir mucho, y hacer mucho deporte, y comer muchas veces al día (aunque no se coman harinas ni azúcares), y medicarse, y tener el cortisol alto, tener una alta motivación, y tener resistencia a la insulina, tener algun dolor o molestia crónica...

Así que ya ves, por una parte u otra tenemos:

- Los depósitos de glucógeno llenos
- Y el páncreas dando palmas y liberando insulina (bien sea pq comemos muchas harinas o por cualquier historia que sumadas entre ellas tb harán que la insulina esté alta, si es lo que te preocupa)

Y sin necesidad de macarrones ni galletas maría.


----------



## Panko21 (18 Mar 2017)

Yo tengo una duda en lo que a esfuerzos cortos se refiere, un gel de esos de glucosa cuanto tarda en ser utilizado por el musculo desde que uno se lo toma? Que riesgo hay de bajón de azúcar por respuesta postpandrial?


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (18 Mar 2017)

Propongo un nuevo nombre a este tipo de dietas que englobaria la paleo, la LCHF, incluso la cetogenica. Incluso la vegetariana. Vegana no que estan locos.

Se llamaria dieta de 'La calidad' el concepto es simple. Cuanta mas calidad de los alimentos mas se adelgaza.

Hay que entender la calidad desde el punto de vista de la menor alteracion de los alimentos. Eso bien entendido excluye todo alimento que haya pasado por las manos de la industria, tal y como procesa y aditiva los alimentos naturales convirtiendolos en mierda insalubre.

Evidentemente dentro de esta denominacion seguirian estando todo el resto de denominaciones que si implican distintas distribuciones de macros, la denominacion Calidad omite ese detalle para centrarse en lo importante.

La industria alimentaria se adueñado del concepto calidad cuando lo que hacen es exactamente lo opuesto. Utilizan las grasas mas baratas, azucares refinados, almidones y en general mierda barata y refinada, rebozados en aditivos, y no tienen verguenza en envolverlo con su etiqueta de calidad (falsa) frente a nuestra etiqueta de calidad (real).

Ademas seria muy facil de explicar con cuatro ejemplos. Que tiene mas calidad?
- El tocino iberico o el fiambre de pavo.
- El pan o unas avellanas o unos pistachos iranies.
- El aceite de oliva virgen o la grasa de palma.
- Un aguacate o un donut.
- Miel de apicultor o aspartamo.
- El cacao puro o los colacaos.
- Unas acelgas frescas o unas galletitas de colores.
- Pan de espelta integral de masa madre, o pan bimbo (a tope de Es).
- Boniatos y zanahorias frente a macarrones.
- Wiski malta mejor que una cruzcampo.
- Un buen ribera del duero mejor que una cocacola.

Hay mil ejemplos...el concepto es a mayor calidad menos engorda. La calidad (tristemente) viene avalada por mayor precio, pero mucha mejor concentracion nutricional.

Lo que dejas de consumir en comida basura lo inviertes en alimentos de calidad, a ser posible directos del productor, y con un poco de ojo no encareces excesivamente la cesta de la compra.

Asi con todo habra quien defienda el buen hacer de algunas marcas porque asi los han programado. Pero eso cuando se informa de cuatro datos que van en sus etiquetados esto es facil de desmontar.

Asi cuando alguien te pregunte como haces para estar delgado solo con decir que comes alimentos de calidad estaria todo explicado. Luego ya si quiere se le explica que el esta gordaco por comer mierda envuelta en celofan.

Los detalles de los subgrupos (paleo, LCHF, vegetarianos...) nos los guardamos sin tener que explicar nada al populacho. Ya si hablas con alguien nivel avanzado puede entender de que va esto con mas detalle.

Evidentemente cuando llegan las fiestas es cuando mas se alterna con gordos y es simple explicar que ese dia sabes que comes basura pero un dia no hace daño, lo malo es comer bazofia a diario.

Bienvenidos al concepto de calidad referido a alimentos reales.


----------



## montella (19 Mar 2017)

Yo desde q adopte esta dieta ya lo he comentado me cuesta mucho dormir largo y continujo no despierto ni cansado ni con hambre al reves nada de cansancio ni de hambre pero no consigo dormir mas de 3 horas seguidas y no se porque eso si es tumbarme en la cama y quedarme dormido eso si es una gloria.Pero en total 5 horas como mucho con un par de despertadas minimo.Me estoy preocupando y creo q voy a visitar al medico por si me dice algo o al menos me manda una analitica.Lo q tengo demostrado es q si me salto la dieta y ceno un monton de hidratos y azucar tipo galletas si q duermo seguido y largo.....

Ya he probado con todo lei q meterme azucar y sal debajo de la lengua antes de dormir o cuando me desvele, probar a cenar ligero, a cenar mas fuerte,quitar cafeina,añadir suplementos vitaminicos, cenar alimentos super limpios y de calidad ,no tengo estres etc y nada......no se si es un efecto prediabetico, de higado graso ,el yang segun los orientales etc.Creo q no me queda nada por leer y probar sobre causas y soluciones estoy desesperado.

Si alguien sabe algo q me ayude....lo q mas mosquea es q me levanto si pero sin hambre y a tope de energia pero la realidad es q solo duermo unas 5 horas y con un par de desvelos durante la noche.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Mar 2017)

montella dijo:


> Yo desde q adopte esta dieta ya lo he comentado me cuesta mucho dormir largo y continujo no despierto ni cansado ni con hambre al reves nada de cansancio ni de hambre pero no consigo dormir mas de 3 horas seguidas y no se porque eso si es tumbarme en la cama y quedarme dormido eso si es una gloria.Pero en total 5 horas como mucho con un par de despertadas minimo.Me estoy preocupando y creo q voy a visitar al medico por si me dice algo o al menos me manda una analitica.Lo q tengo demostrado es q si me salto la dieta y ceno un monton de hidratos y azucar tipo galletas si q duermo seguido y largo.....
> 
> Ya he probado con todo lei q meterme azucar y sal debajo de la lengua antes de dormir o cuando me desvele, probar a cenar ligero, a cenar mas fuerte,quitar cafeina,añadir suplementos vitaminicos, cenar alimentos super limpios y de calidad ,no tengo estres etc y nada......no se si es un efecto prediabetico, de higado graso ,el yang segun los orientales etc.Creo q no me queda nada por leer y probar sobre causas y soluciones estoy desesperado.
> 
> Si alguien sabe algo q me ayude....lo q mas mosquea es q me levanto si pero sin hambre y a tope de energia pero la realidad es q solo duermo unas 5 horas y con un par de desvelos durante la noche.



A mí con esta manera de alientarme (la correcta sin lugar a dudas) me ocurre lo siguiente, antes tenía intolerancia a la cafeína, me tomaba un café por la mañana y por la noche me costaba dormirme y tenía hormigueo en las piernas, mi mujer decía que era pre-síndrome piernas inquietas, algo que no es para tomarse a risa. A los meses de dejar azúcare, harinas, cereales, legumbres y en general todo lo industrial o con más de dos ingredientes, resulta que me puedo tomar a lo largo del día 3-5 cafés tranquilamente, es llegar la noche y me entra como un apagado general de mis funciones, vamos caigo como un tronco, ahora bien, con 6 horas máximo tengo más que suficiente y me despierto encantado de haberme conocido y sin hambre, y casi siempre me levanto haciendo aguas mayores, café con mantequilla al buche y hasta el mediodía de tirón.


----------



## sada (19 Mar 2017)

Tengo dos paquetes de harina de coco en la despensa y no se como consumirla. Todas las recetas que veo llevan alguna mierda


----------



## sada (21 Mar 2017)

Portugal declara la guerra al azúcar
Portugal reduce el tamaño de los sobres de azúcar
Portugal declara la guerra al azúcarEl Gobierno reduce el contenido de los sobres para endulzar y sube las tasas de los refrescos para frenar el alarmante avance de la diabetes

LISBOA / CORRESPONSAL 20/03/2017 20:50
El Gobierno de Portugal, presidido por el socialista Antonio Costa con apoyo parlamentario del Bloco de Esquerda y del Partido Comunista, está dispuesto a hacer todo lo que haga falta, por la vía legal, para bajar el consumo excesivo de azúcar, una de las razones apuntadas por los médicos lusos del alarmante aumento del número de diabéticos, que sitúan al país a la cabeza de Europa en esta enfermedad. Para ello, desde enero se ha reducido el contenido de los sobres de azúcar de las cafeterías: de los ocho gramos anteriores a los cinco actuales. En el país de los golosos y de los de cafeteros, donde se bebe una media de tres o cuatro cafés solos por día, la medida está suscitando muchas críticas, sobre todo entre la población de más edad.Portugal es uno de los países de la UE que consumen más azúcar por habitante desde la niñez. No solo se trata del café, también sus famosos postres y la cantidad de refrescos que se consumen. Esa dieta ha llevado a este estado a las primeras posiciones europeas en el número de diabéticos y también en la incidencia del colesterol en la infancia. Por dicho motivo, y al amparo de la normativa europea, el Ejecutivo central penaliza desde unos meses, con la denominada fat-tax, los refrescos y bebidas que superen los niveles de azúcar y edulcorantes establecidos por Bruselas, el Ministerio de Sanidad luso y la Organización Mundial de la Salud. Hasta que se impuso la drástica medida entre los fabricantes y distribuidores de bebidas, en todo el territorio luso los refrescos de las marcas más internacionales tenían un sabor más dulce que en España y que en otros países europeos. Lo mismo ocurría con los yogures y con muchos postres lácteos. Hábitos de consumoDos conocidos cafés del Barrio de Campo de Ourique, de Lisboa, están llenos a rebosar de familias y de personas de diferentes edades que desayunan con placer sus bollos, tostadas y pasteles acompañados de un café solo, una «meia de leite», café con leche, o de leche con chocolate, en el caso de los niños. Sofía Nunes, jubilada, no está de acuerdo con la medida: «Ya ve, han reducido el número de azúcar en los sobres y en los mismos cafés ahora ponen dos, en lugar de no para los clientes, porque uno no nos llega», se ríe. Mariana Gonçalves, madre de familia que desayuna con sus dos hijos pequeños, explica: «Me parece muy bien que el Gobierno penalice el exceso de azúcar, los portugueses somos muy golosos, tenemos una excelente pastelería conventual y nos pasamos en el consumo de azúcar diariamente». También apunta a la responsabilidad de los padres. «Tenemos la llave de educar a nuestros hijos con unos hábitos saludables en su alimentación, no solo los políticos», sostiene. Pedro Pinto, encargado del café, considera que «la nueva normativa está muy bien». Pero ve difícil cambiar ciertos hábitos de consumo: «Lo que veo detrás de la barra es que a mis clientes, sobre todo a los que superan los cincuenta años, les encanta el azúcar y va a ser muy difícil cambiar sus costumbres de un día para otro».Siguiendo la política de combatir los malos hábitos de alimentación entre las nuevas generaciones, en Portugal, desde el 1 de abril, desaparecerán de los expendedores automáticos de venta de comida, en la calle, estaciones de metro, ferrocarril, autobús, aeropuertos, centros de salud y colegios, los alimentos con niveles altos y no permitidos de sal azúcar y grasas.Desde mayo, en los comedores públicos de los centros escolares se incluirá más verdura en los menús semanales e incluso se introducirá vegana, entre los escolares que así lo soliciten.

lo vi ayer en el telediario

---------- Post added 21-mar-2017 at 11:21 ----------

Las formas en las que las etiquetas de los alimentos ocultan el azúcar
flipante las tortitas y el ágave ese


----------



## Luizmi (21 Mar 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda en lo que a esfuerzos cortos se refiere, un gel de esos de glucosa cuanto tarda en ser utilizado por el musculo desde que uno se lo toma? Que riesgo hay de bajón de azúcar por respuesta postpandrial?



Ten en cuenta que el hígado tiene una buena reserva de azucar que usa para nivelar el azucar de noche y entre comidas.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Mar 2017)

_*desde el 1 de abril, desaparecerán de los expendedores automáticos de venta de comida, en la calle, estaciones de metro, ferrocarril, autobús, aeropuertos, centros de salud y colegios, los alimentos con niveles altos y no permitidos de sal azúcar y grasas*_


Esto habrá que verlo.


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Mar 2017)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Bienvenidos al concepto de calidad referido a alimentos reales.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en el planteamiento general, de hecho no tomo harina ni azúcar hace más de 25 años, cuando solo lo hacíamos cuatro locos.

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en lo de que es más caro, porque para nada es así. Si no tomas refrescos, ni dulces ni cubatas a 8 euros los sábados, te ahorras semejante pasta que te llega para otros homenajes.

Además, comer bien es caro si no cocinas. Si cocinas, las cosas son baratas. La verdura, el pescado azul, un montón de cosas son baratísimas. No eres capaz de comerte dos euros de acelgas, hablado pronto, ni dos kilos de sardinas a la brasa.

Evidentemente si solo comes solomillo de ternera de pasto, haces corto con el jornal de Bill Gates.

Anoche cené una sopa de verduras con caldo casero, una ensalada con un par de filetes de jamón. No es caro, es sano y saludable.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Mar 2017)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Propongo un nuevo nombre a este tipo de dietas que englobaria la paleo, la LCHF, incluso la cetogenica. Incluso la vegetariana. Vegana no que estan locos.
> 
> Se llamaria dieta de 'La calidad' el concepto es simple. Cuanta mas calidad de los alimentos mas se adelgaza.
> 
> ...



Me parece que este tipo de planteamientos no son para nada deseables, por varios motivos:

-Nos encontramos ante una PANDEMIA a nivel global de obesidad y de diabetes tipo II y todo lo que acarrea, con un problema de salud pública de tres pares de cojones.

-Lo que comentas de la "calidad" está muy bien, pero no explica las causas de la obesidad, y por ello, no ofrece soluciones. ¿Tienes pruebas de que comer "calidad" siempre y en todo caso va a solucionar la obesidad? ¿De todos los obesos? ¿De algunos? ¿Bajo ciertas condiciones?

-Si la dieta de la calidad "funcionara" (a grandes rasgos, creo que sí), lo que habría que entender es POR QUÉ. Esto es, si hay ciertos alimentos que son ENGORDANTES para los humanos, o no. Con el paradigma actual (teoría del balance energético) la discusión es ridícula, ya que sólo se atiende al nº de calorías que contienen los alimentos.

Por ello considero que la prioridad es demostrar la INUTILIDAD y la FALSEDAD del modelo del balance energético.


----------



## osona (21 Mar 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en el planteamiento general, de hecho no tomo harina ni azúcar hace más de 25 años, cuando solo lo hacíamos cuatro locos.
> 
> En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en lo de que es más caro, porque para nada es así. Si no tomas refrescos, ni dulces ni cubatas a 8 euros los sábados, te ahorras semejante pasta que te llega para otros homenajes.
> 
> ...



NO puedo estar MAS de acuerdo !!!Chapeau!!


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Mar 2017)

montella dijo:


> Yo desde q adopte esta dieta ya lo he comentado me cuesta mucho dormir largo y continujo no despierto ni cansado ni con hambre al reves nada de cansancio ni de hambre pero no consigo dormir mas de 3 horas seguidas y no se porque eso si es tumbarme en la cama y quedarme dormido eso si es una gloria.Pero en total 5 horas como mucho con un par de despertadas minimo.Me estoy preocupando y creo q voy a visitar al medico por si me dice algo o al menos me manda una analitica.Lo q tengo demostrado es q si me salto la dieta y ceno un monton de hidratos y azucar tipo galletas si q duermo seguido y largo.....
> 
> Ya he probado con todo lei q meterme azucar y sal debajo de la lengua antes de dormir o cuando me desvele, probar a cenar ligero, a cenar mas fuerte,quitar cafeina,añadir suplementos vitaminicos, cenar alimentos super limpios y de calidad ,no tengo estres etc y nada......no se si es un efecto prediabetico, de higado graso ,el yang segun los orientales etc.Creo q no me queda nada por leer y probar sobre causas y soluciones estoy desesperado.
> 
> Si alguien sabe algo q me ayude....lo q mas mosquea es q me levanto si pero sin hambre y a tope de energia pero la realidad es q solo duermo unas 5 horas y con un par de desvelos durante la noche.



A mi me pasó durante las primeras dos o tres semanas. No tengo ni idea de por qué, pero creo que debe ser por niveles de cortisol y adrenalina elevados por el ayuno (o lo que el cuerpo percibe como ayuno, esto es, niveles de muy bajos de insulinemia).

Ojo con esto.


----------



## goral (21 Mar 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A mi me pasó durante las primeras dos o tres semanas. No tengo ni idea de por qué, pero creo que debe ser por niveles de cortisol y adrenalina elevados por el ayuno (o lo que el cuerpo percibe como ayuno, esto es, niveles de muy bajos de insulinemia).
> Ojo con esto.



Adrenocromo no anda desencaminado. Además el hecho de que el cuerpo responda así tiene una lógica evolutiva clara. Pensad en la prehistoria, cuando no se había cazado nada, ni encontrado ningún tipo de alimento (raíz, tubérculo, fruta...) el cuerpo debía tener un mecanismo que "animara" a despertarse y moverse para conseguir sustento. Una especie de chute psíquico y físico. Cientos de miles de años de evolución...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Mar 2017)

goral dijo:


> Adrenocromo no anda desencaminado. Además el hecho de que el cuerpo responda así tiene una lógica evolutiva clara. Pensad en la prehistoria, cuando no se había cazado nada, ni encontrado ningún tipo de alimento (raíz, tubérculo, fruta...) el cuerpo debía tener un mecanismo que "animara" a despertarse y moverse para conseguir sustento. Una especie de chute psíquico y físico. Cientos de miles de años de evolución...



Estoy 100% de acuerdo en esta hipótesis, me suelo despertar sobre 6.30h y lo explicaría como "estado de alerta".


----------



## Rauxa (21 Mar 2017)

Yo era de los que necesitaba mínimo 8 horas al día para funcionar medio bien. Ahora con 7, me levanto sin despertador y sin sueño.

También era de los que necesitaba la siesta. Era terminar de comer y empezar a dar cabezaditas.

Fue dejar las harinas y azúcares y estar más despierto.

Comparad un día:
Plato pasta + carne con pan + flan o galletas

Y otro día:
Ensalada o verdura + carne + frutos secos

Una día una cosa y otro día la otra y justo después de comer os ponéis a mirar la TV y a ver qué ocurre.


----------



## merkawoman (21 Mar 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A mi me pasó durante las primeras dos o tres semanas. No tengo ni idea de por qué, pero creo que debe ser por niveles de cortisol y adrenalina elevados por el ayuno (o lo que el cuerpo percibe como ayuno, esto es, niveles de muy bajos de insulinemia).
> 
> Ojo con esto.



Yo tambien lo he notado y no me gusta...

¿Estres adrenergico?


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (21 Mar 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en el planteamiento general, de hecho no tomo harina ni azúcar hace más de 25 años, cuando solo lo hacíamos cuatro locos.
> 
> En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en lo de que es más caro, porque para nada es así. Si no tomas refrescos, ni dulces ni cubatas a 8 euros los sábados, te ahorras semejante pasta que te llega para otros homenajes.
> 
> ...



En el tema de la pasta estoy de acuerdo que en balance global puede ser un ahorro porque se elimina mucha comida basura que tampoco la regalan (que si pizzas que si burguers), y se tiende a gastar tambien menos en tapeo-cerveceo.

Otra cosa es la cesta de la compra. Yo tampoco me gasto un paston en carne de pastura, tiras de carne de la zona. Dicho esto siempre cae algun iberico, el aceite de oliva virgen a bombonas, alguna carne de vacuno buena, buscas verdura lo mas fresca posible, etc. Luego por supuesto pescado de temporada, sardinas, mejillones, no son caros. La miel buena tambien se paga.

Eso lo comparas con comer macarrones y espaguetis dos veces a la semana, algun bocata cae varios dias, otro dia croquetas y empanadillas congeladas, tiras de aceite de girasol y tienes los cojones de reutilizarlo... no nos engañemos la cesta de la compra si sale mas cara, aunque no demasiado si sabes buscar.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2017 at 23:04 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Me parece que este tipo de planteamientos no son para nada deseables, por varios motivos:
> 
> -Nos encontramos ante una PANDEMIA a nivel global de obesidad y de diabetes tipo II y todo lo que acarrea, con un problema de salud pública de tres pares de cojones.
> 
> ...



En este punto creo que no me has entendido. Por supuesto que a nivel del foro hay que defender punto por punto y con argumentos lo que aqui todos defendemos.

El argumento que yo propongo es para llegar a la mente del tipico cuñado obeso, o el peor, el cuñado deportista que te miran con ojos de plato cuando explicas como has perdido los kilos comiendo morcillas y panceta mezcladas con verdura.

A esos le hablas de sindrome metabolico o resistencia a la insulina y es como hablarles de la teoria de cuerdas.

El argumento de la calidad puede calar sin tener que dar tanta explicacion, ni tener que oir la subnormalidad de que cazamos mamuts.

Mi argumento va mas dirigido al publico llano (cazurros) no a quien quiera aprender de verdad.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (22 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo era de los que necesitaba mínimo 8 horas al día para funcionar medio bien. Ahora con 7, me levanto sin despertador y sin sueño.
> 
> También era de los que necesitaba la siesta. Era terminar de comer y empezar a dar cabezaditas.
> 
> ...



Yo estuve a punto de ir al médico, fue dejar azúcar y harinas y dormir mucho menos, aunque no tenía nada de sueño, varios fines de semana a las 6'30 despierta :: pero me resultaba preocupante .... Ahora sigo más o menos igual, duermo poco y suelo estar fresca, pero ya ni me preocupo.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Mar 2017)

Lo ideal es antes de empezar hacer un ayuno de 3 dias de agua. Eso te deja limpio limpio para empezar a comer bien.Pero hay q tener una voluntad de hierro total,y muy poca actividad fisica.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Mar 2017)

Una consulta.

Llevaré como unos diez días haciendo ayunos de unas 16 horas, desde las tres que como hasta el frugal desayuno (té con cacao y miel y un puñado de anacardos) de las 7 y pico de la mañana; luego, a eso de las 9 y media, desayuno bien, incluyendo dos huevos duros. Bueno, pues últimamente siento un ligero mareo antes y después del desayuno fuerte. Se me pasa rápido, pero quería preguntároslo. ¿Puede que esté abusando de los huevos (12 a la semana) o es cosa del ayuno? Decir que hace año y medio hacía ayunos de 36 horas una vez a la semana sin ningún tipo de problema.

Gracias


----------



## sada (22 Mar 2017)

hay tantos hilos ya de este tema...lo dejo en este tb por si a alguien le interesa

un chico que descubrí 
Inicio - Niklas Paleo
un sueco afincado en Madrid

---------- Post added 22-mar-2017 at 10:20 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Lo ideal es antes de empezar hacer un ayuno de 3 dias de agua. Eso te deja limpio limpio para empezar a comer bien.Pero hay q tener una voluntad de hierro total,y muy poca actividad fisica.



uf esto es para valientes


----------



## goral (22 Mar 2017)

Clavisto, haría falta más información, entre otras saber en qué consiste esa comida que haces a las tres.
Yo no se lo achacaría a los huevos.
En cuanto al ayuno que hacías de 36 horas, con un ayuno de 24 horas es más que suficiente para aprovecharse de todos los beneficios que puede darnos. Pasado cierto umbral, es perjudicial.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (22 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> hay tantos hilos ya de este tema...lo dejo en este tb por si a alguien le interesa
> 
> un chico que descubrí
> Inicio - Niklas Paleo
> ...



Eso no es para valientes, es una irresponsabilidad.

No se puede saltar de bocatas y macarrones a un ayuno de tres dias, lo mas normal es que antes de 24 horas te tengan que llevar a urgencias por una hipoglucemia. No he probado mas de 24 horas supongo que no tendria problemas, aunque tres dias lo veo innecesario.

Ya lo hemos explicado muchas veces, es relativamente facil hacer un ayuno de 24 horas si tienes adaptado el metabolismo a tirar de grasas. Eso solo se consigue despues de un mesecito sin probar un gramo de refinados.

Si lo haces a pelo tu cuerpo no va a saber de donde sacar la energia sin tener activada la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas.

Tres dias antes de tener flexibilidad metabolica es una temeridad. Yo no se lo aconsejo a nadie que coma procesados habitualmente porque le dara un bajon bastante chungo.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Mar 2017)

goral dijo:


> Clavisto, haría falta más información, entre otras saber en qué consiste esa comida que haces a las tres.
> Yo no se lo achacaría a los huevos.
> En cuanto al ayuno que hacías de 36 horas, con un ayuno de 24 horas es más que suficiente para aprovecharse de todos los beneficios que puede darnos. Pasado cierto umbral, es perjudicial.



Una ensalada.


----------



## sada (23 Mar 2017)

dejo aquí dos buenas recetas:
Fajitas Mejicanas { Sin gluten, Sin cereales } Delissin.com
y Hamburguesa sin gluten gourmet { baja carbohidratos } - Delissin


----------



## goral (23 Mar 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Una ensalada.



Esa puede ser una respuesta terrible, o una respuesta estupenda. Dentro de lo que denominamos ensalada se incluye un amplio abanico que va desde auténticas aberraciones con picatostes de pan y salsas industriales, hasta opciones saludables como aguacates, aceite de oliva virgen extra, rábanos, espinacas...etc
Resumiendo, esa respuesta es escueta y no me dice nada.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2017)

goral dijo:


> Esa puede ser una respuesta terrible, o una respuesta estupenda. Dentro de lo que denominamos ensalada se incluye un amplio abanico que va desde auténticas aberraciones con picatostes de pan y salsas industriales, hasta opciones saludables como aguacates, aceite de oliva virgen extra, rábanos, espinacas...etc
> Resumiendo, esa respuesta es escueta y no me dice nada.



Una ensalada suculenta y saludable. Pero vamos, que hoy ya estoy casi seguro que el malestar se debía al ayuno sistemático de 16 horas. Y después de todo, una ensalada es una ensalada, por mucho que la adornes.

A comer más y a cenar algo. Se acabó el hacer de las 16 horas en blanco una costumbre.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (23 Mar 2017)

Buenas, una consulta: he leído bastante sobre el trigo sarraceno y sus propiedades y hoy en el herbolario vi que tenían laminado como para echar en la leche y yogur y he comprado. ¿ qué opináis de este pseudo cereal?


----------



## Rauxa (23 Mar 2017)

Los huesos del hombre del paleolítico eran más fuertes que el del hombre moderno.
Obviamente gracias a comer con moderación pan y macarrones....

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/hunter-gatherer-bones-stronger-than-modern-man-s-study-1.2161602


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Mar 2017)

Ha salido el libro de *Ángela Quintas "Adelgaza para siempre"* y *quisiera saber vuestra opinión, sobre todo de su primera regla de oro* porque no he encontrado críticas en la red. Así a bote pronto veo que contradice varias reglas de la Paleodieta.

Tiene cinco reglas de oro siendo la primera su principal dogma de fe:

Estás a un paso de adelgazar para siempre

_"Apuntados todos los errores que cometemos diariamente, como basar nuestra alimentación en hidratos de carbono (recuerda que se incluyen frutas y verduras) o dejar pasar muchas horas entre una comida y otra, la solución pasa por *seguir una dieta de control de insulina. *Esto evitará que se generen picos de insulina durante el día y que el proceso de la *lipogénesis* convierta este excedente en grasas que se acumulan. Otros beneficios añadidos son que reduciremos nuestro cansancio después de comer, tendremos menos hambre antes de las comidas principales, no necesitaremos darnos atracones de dulce y nuestro cuerpo utilizará la grasa acumulada como fuente de energía mayoritaria, manteniendo nuestra masa muscular y metabolismo basal estable.

Para evitar estos picos, es imprescindible que sigas *cinco reglas de oro*: 

- *No tomes hidratos de carbono solos y menos si tienen un índice glucémico elevado. Combínalos con proteínas para evitar que se conviertan en grasas. *

- Cuidado con los hidratos de carbono líquidos como los batidos de fruta y verduras. 

- Consume alimentos cada 3-4 horas para que tu cuerpo no utilice solo la masa muscular como combustible, sino que active la lipólisis y utilice la grasa. 

- No dejes pasar más de 1 hora desde que te levantes hasta que ingieras algún elemento (aunque sea un café con leche o un yogur).

- No hagas nunca deporte con el estómago vacío (de nuevo, utilizará la masa muscular como combustible)"_

En el ABC dice:

«Somos pura química: para adelgazar la clave está en mezclar bien los alimentos»

"*PREGUNTA* Se oye mucho la siguiente frase: «cuando quiero adelzagar solo ceno un yogur o una pieza de fruta». O... «estoy a dieta desde que tengo memoria». Cosas que, según usted, está rematadamente mal hechas. ¿Cuáles son los errores principales que cometemos todos, y de dónde los sacamos?

—*RESPUESTA* Esto es solo un ejemplo de que se nos están olvidando cosas muy básicas, que nuestros padres hacían bien. De primero tomaban, por ejemplo, lentejas en plato de duralex y luego proteína. En mi casa siempre había un huevo o unos boquerones. Ahora estamos multiplicando por dos o por tres el hidrato de carbono y nos estamos olvidando de la proteína que debería venir después. La idea es eso, volver a combinar las dos cosas. *Piense en los japoneses. Son todos flacos, porque fundamentalmente toman arroz con pescado o «nuddles» acompañados de pollo o cerdo*. Ahora aquí hemos decidido abusar de la pasta con verduras, o el arroz con verduras. Alguna vez lo puedes hacer pero, ¿dónde está la proteína en esos platos?


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Mar 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ha salido el libro de *Ángela Quintas "Adelgaza para siempre"* y *quisiera saber vuestra opinión, sobre todo de su primera regla de oro* porque no he encontrado críticas en la red. Así a bote pronto veo que contradice varias reglas de la Paleodieta.
> 
> Tiene cinco reglas de oro siendo la primera su principal dogma de fe:
> 
> ...



Pues que bueno es que sepa que para adelgazar y/o no engordar hay que controlar la insulina, pero que NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA de cómo se hace eso.

-Combinar hidratos con proteína ralentiza su absorción, reduciendo las necesidades de insulina, pero ni tan bien como combinarlos con FIBRA, o directamente OBVIARLOS

-En efecto hay que tener mucho cuidado con los hidratos de carbono líquidos, porque CARECEN POR COMPLETO DE FIBRA

-TODO LO DEMÁS es UNA MAJADERÍA que demuestra que no tiene NI PUTA IDEA del metabolismo del ayuno ni de cómo revertir la insulinorresistencia, que es el verdadero origen del sobrepeso.

Esta es como *el burro flautista* de la fábula:

Esta fabulilla,
salga bien o mal,
me ha ocurrido ahora
por casualidad.
Cerca de unos prados
que hay en mi lugar,
pasaba un borrico
por casualidad.
Una flauta en ellos
halló, que un zagal
se dejó olvidada
por casualidad.
Acercóse a olerla
el dicho animal,
y dio un resoplido
por casualidad.
En la flauta el aire
se hubo de colar,
y sonó la flauta
por casualidad.
«¡Oh!», dijo el borrico,
«¡qué bien sé tocar!
¡y dirán que es mala
la música asnal!».
*Sin reglas del arte,
borriquitos hay
que una vez aciertan
por casualidad.*​
EDIT: Eso, pensando bien.

Pensando mal, una persona que se dedica a cobrar por hacerte adelgazar tiene incentivos perversos para MENTIRTE.


----------



## sada (24 Mar 2017)

es coach....ahí es nada

---------- Post added 24-mar-2017 at 12:58 ----------

Top 10 Low carb Websites - and everything else low carb
TOP 10 DE LOS SITIOS WEB BAJO EN CARBOHIDRATOS / BLOGS


OTROS
Inicio - Niklas Paleo sueco afincado en Madrid

OUR STORY

The LCHF Club!


Getting started on LCHF

Eat Meat. Drink Water. | Zen, and the Art of Zero-Carb Living

Loseit | The Low Carb WayLoseit | The Low Carb Way

edito y añado web q recopilar varios más
http://www.madbanditten.dk/2013/03/10/danske-lchf-blogs/


----------



## bizarre (24 Mar 2017)

Que enlaces mas interesantes sada!!!!! Gracias, no se si se podrían añadir al primer mensaje, es una pena que toda esta info se pierda con tanta página, yo es que no se hacerlo, pero seria muy interesante tener todos los enlaces que son útiles todos juntos para verlos facilmente


----------



## Gumersindo (24 Mar 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ha salido el libro de *Ángela Quintas "Adelgaza para siempre"* y *quisiera saber vuestra opinión, sobre todo de su primera regla de oro* porque no he encontrado críticas en la red. Así a bote pronto veo que contradice varias reglas de la Paleodieta.
> 
> Tiene cinco reglas de oro siendo la primera su principal dogma de fe:
> 
> ...



Con el debido respeto, alguien que se presenta a si misma como "coaching nutricional" me merece la misma credibilidad que un narcotraficante que se presenta como "coaching recreacional".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Mar 2017)

Vaya puta mierda los consejos de esta señora, pobre del que se gaste el dinero en esa basofia


----------



## silverwindow (24 Mar 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya tengo claro tu problema sin verte...ERES MUY JOVEN.
> 
> Yo con 20 años me podia comer una vaca en cama de macarrones cubierta de helado y no engordaba.



Ahh.... que tiempos.... 

Una pregunta, el Amaranto es un cereal? en principio no, porque viene de las Amarantaceas,no del grano....pero estaria en el grupo de "hidratos prohibidos" ?

Y otra cosa, cuando ya has conseguido un peso normal, ya te pudes hinchar algun dia a tarta de chocolate, que tampoco engoradaras 7 kilos de un dia para otro.

Lo bueno de tener un buen peso y dieta, es poder hacer excepciones.


----------



## Cormac (25 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues que bueno es que sepa que para adelgazar y/o no engordar hay que controlar la insulina, pero que NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA de cómo se hace eso.
> 
> -Combinar hidratos con proteína ralentiza su absorción, reduciendo las necesidades de insulina, pero ni tan bien como combinarlos con FIBRA, o directamente OBVIARLOS
> 
> ...



Cuando comiences las frases ayudaría decir: "Desde mi 18% de grasa corporal, opino que..."
Así la peña sabe a que atenerse.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Mar 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Cuando comiences las frases ayudaría decir: "Desde mi 18% de grasa corporal, opino que..."
> Así la peña sabe a que atenerse.



No se cual es el de jack pero el mio es del 19%, te parece mucho?

Podria perder mas? Seguramente, pero con que finalidad?

El hilo es de como combatir el sobrepeso y la obesidad. En mi caso puedo hablar que consegui bajar de 102 a 85 y sera por mi constitucion pero me vi excesivamente delgado. Con añadir patata a la dieta mi peso equilibrio se quedo en 88-89. 

Me parece muy bien el que por su practica deportiva se queda en un 10% pero a nivel salud podriamos discutir si es mejor o peor.

Y por cierto yo paso de los 40 tacos y con menos porcentage de grasas empiezo a parecer un adolescente anorexico. Dentro de los parametros saludables cada uno tiene que buscar su equilibrio.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2017 at 09:05 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Ahh.... que tiempos....
> 
> Una pregunta, el Amaranto es un cereal? en principio no, porque viene de las Amarantaceas,no del grano....pero estaria en el grupo de "hidratos prohibidos" ?
> 
> ...



Una vez que alcanzas tu peso normal no esta mal meter alguno de esos hidratos menos refinados y ver que pasa.

Mi crio estaba regordete y me pregunto que podia hacer para quitarse esos kilos (ya empieza con la tonteria preadolescente ). Como ya tiene edad para seguir instrucciones solo le dije que dejase de comer marranadas (chuches y bolleria) y le cambie el pan a espelta. Tambien le cambie la leche por leche de avena y yogures-queso. En dos meses ha perdido los kilos que no le gustaban y ademas creciendo ahora parece un crio delgado.

Los pseudocereales como el amaranto si es integral tiene un IG la mitad que un pan de trigo. Cualquier integral real esta entre 40-50 de IG, comparado con el pan blanco que es de 70-80 es una mejora tangible.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Mar 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Cuando comiences las frases ayudaría decir: "Desde mi 18% de grasa corporal, opino que..."
> Así la peña sabe a que atenerse.



Voy por 16 ya, pero como lo veas.

De todos modos, una tipa que dice "adelgaza de una vez por todas" obviamente habla para gordos que quieren ser normales, no para normales que quieren ser atletas de competi.

Así que mi 16% de grasa es el objetivo de todas esas personas


----------



## Pichorrica (25 Mar 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Cuando comiences las frases ayudaría decir: "Desde mi 18% de grasa corporal, opino que..."
> Así la peña sabe a que atenerse.



Igual tu también podrías decir:

"Desde mi posición de beta en la que mi mujer no me hace ni puto caso, opino que..."

Así la peña sabe a que atenerse


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Mar 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Igual tu también podrías decir:
> 
> "Desde mi posición de beta en la que mi mujer no me hace ni puto caso, opino que..."
> 
> Así la peña sabe a que atenerse











Uff el Pichorrica marcando el ritmo


----------



## zapatitos (26 Mar 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> * Ha salido el libro de Ángela Quintas "Adelgaza para siempre" y quisiera saber vuestra opinión, sobre todo de su primera regla de oro porque no he encontrado críticas en la red. Así a bote pronto veo que contradice varias reglas de la Paleodieta.
> 
> Tiene cinco reglas de oro siendo la primera su principal dogma de fe:*
> 
> ...



Que intenta aplicar verdades del deporte en la vida cotidiana de las personas "normales" y eso es absurdo y una estupidez:

*- Consume alimentos cada 3-4 horas para que tu cuerpo no utilice solo la masa muscular como combustible, sino que active la lipólisis y utilice la grasa.*

Esencial en un deportista que puede llegar a entrenar hasta dos o incluso tres veces diarias intensamente pero una persona típica que trabaja en una oficina, pasea, trota, etc, etc etc (actividades que necesitan como energía más la grasa que la glucosa) no va a llegar jamás a ese umbral donde haya gastado todas sus reservas de glucógeno y su organismo se vea obligado a fabricar glucosa con los aminoácidos del tejido muscular, por tanto para ellos es absurdo hacer un montón de comidas diarias.

*- No dejes pasar más de 1 hora desde que te levantes hasta que ingieras algún elemento (aunque sea un café con leche o un yogur).*

Lo mismo, esencial en un deportista que necesita recargar e intentar aumentar sus reservas de glucógeno pero una persona "normal" no suele hacer actividades que le lleven al agotamiento total de sus reservas y por tanto se puede tirar horas y horas sin correr peligro de perder masa muscular.

Para comenzar a perder músculo debes de haber gastado toda la glucosa que hayas tomado en los alimentos y el glucógeno mientras trabajas intensamente por encima de tu umbral anaeróbico (en una persona no deportista suele estar alrededor del 65-70%) ¿Cuándo hacen esto las personas no deportistas? Pues nunca.

*- No hagas nunca deporte con el estómago vacío (de nuevo, utilizará la masa muscular como combustible)"[/I]*

Lo mismo, te puedes tirar horas enteras haciendo deporte con estómago vacío siempre y cuando no traspase el referido umbral donde tu cuerpo demanda bruscamente más glucosa porque en el momento en que agotes el glucógeno ya sabes de donde va a intentar el organismo conseguir ingredientes para fabricar más glucosa (tejido muscular) Pero por trotar unos kilómetros, hacer unos sprints, subir unas cuestas o levantar cuatro pesas a no demasiada intensidad no te va a suceder nada, más bien al contrario a la inmensa mayoría de la gente le suele beneficiar.

Hay deportistas que entrenan en ayunas pero lo hacen en modo "piloto automàtico" y se van controlando para no pasar de cierta intensidad. Claro que los ves y dices vaya ritmo que llevan, pues claro son deportistas de élite y con el "piloto automático" puesto corren más o levantan más peso que los que no lo somos. Van trabajando en su nivel "cómodo" lo que pasa es que su nivel "cómodo" es más elevado que nuestro nivel intenso.

Como digo siempre, no se pueden aplicar los mantras del deporte a la vida cotidiana de las personas porque pasa siempre lo que pasa, pero bueno allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Mar 2017)

*


Karlos Smith dijo:



No se cual es el de jack pero el mio es del 19%, te parece mucho? 

Podria perder mas? Seguramente, pero con que finalidad?

El hilo es de como combatir el sobrepeso y la obesidad. En mi caso puedo hablar que consegui bajar de 102 a 85 y sera por mi constitucion pero me vi excesivamente delgado. Con añadir patata a la dieta mi peso equilibrio se quedo en 88-89. 

Me parece muy bien el que por su practica deportiva se queda en un 10% pero a nivel salud podriamos discutir si es mejor o peor.

Y por cierto yo paso de los 40 tacos y con menos porcentage de grasas empiezo a parecer un adolescente anorexico. Dentro de los parametros saludables cada uno tiene que buscar su equilibrio.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


Karlos Smith dijo:


> > 19% es un porcentaje totalmente normal en una persona que suele rondar entre el 17-23% según la genética de cada uno. Lo que pasa es que los gusanos del gym son gañanes unineuronales que se piensan que esos que ven en programas televisivos como el de "Putas, Ciclados y Viceversas" son gente con cuerpos normales, así son de burros esa especie que habita en los gym.
> >
> > Salvo que seas un monstruo genético, para tener un 10% tienes que hacer un trabajo específico y/o tomar muchos polvorones de los de la Tía Juana. Además salvo que te dediques a fitness, modelo o chulo televisivo y/o preplaya no tiene ninguna utilidad, al contrario tener tan poca grasa suele ser perjudicial en la inmensa mayoría de las prácticas deportivas.
> >
> > Saludos.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Mar 2017)

Otro caso "milagroso"

Mi cuñao cuñadisimo, empezo con lo de la Paleo hace 3 semanas.Ha sido bastante estricto (eso dice).

Media 179 y pesaba 86, no es que estubiera gordo, pero ya se le empezaban a notar los michelines y al barriguita. No es de comer pastelitos y cosas asi, pero pan y ducles bastantes.HAce 20 años estaba delgado,pero lo tipico, con los años ha ido ganadno kilos.

Habia probado bastantes cosas para adelgazar, pero nunca la funcionaba, porque le falta volutad y le gusta comer.

Pues bien, el otro dia fuia a su casa (3 semanas despues( y el cabronazo habi aperdido cantidad de peso, y hacia muy buena cara, no me dijo los kilos, pero habrai perdido 6-7.

Dice que se pone como un cerdo de comer carne acompañado de algunas verduras, pero qeu a veces solo come carne.

Que esta muy saciado y que ya no merienda (porque no tiene hambre).
QUe los dulces ya no le apetecen.
Que el pan lo echo mucho de menos al principio, peor que cuando empezo a desinflarse entendio que es como un veneno.
Creo que est en cetosis total, pq hidratos come pocos o casi nada.

En fin. El tio estaba muy animado porque dice que es "un puto milagro".
Tambien dice que ha perdido "la gula", que antes e ponia en la mesa y comia con ansia, y ahora se come de postres un yogurt muy lentamente.Antes s elo comia con 3 segundos.Pero no porque lo controle, sino porque simplemte ha perdido "el ansia"..

Puto pan, putas harinas y puto azucar.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Mar 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Otro caso "milagroso"
> 
> Mi cuñao cuñadisimo, empezo con lo de la Paleo hace 3 semanas.Ha sido bastante estricto (eso dice).
> 
> ...



Calla hereje

Lo importante son las calorías blablablabla ::


----------



## sada (27 Mar 2017)

pregunto en este también:
me gustaría preguntar a los expertos del hilo..que opináis de los batidos de fruta, ya se que los zumos no, pero batidos con leche de coco y fresas? o arándanos? sin azúcar obviamente.

que opináis de la manteca de cerdo? tengo oportunidad de hacerme con ella directamente de un paisano, pero no se muy bien como usarla y si sería recomendable su consumo.


----------



## Luizmi (27 Mar 2017)

Unos apuntes sobre el azúcar en personas no diabéticas, al parecer estas son las auténticas y saludables medidas que se deberían tener:
Ayunas: de 70 a 85, 
Después de las comidas (entre 1 y 2 horas): ideal 120 o menor
Nunca picos de más de 140.
Al parecer por encima de 140 aunque sea de forma transitoria ya se producen daños en terminaciones nerviosas etc. y en ayunas a partir de 85 se puede considerar desregulación.

Hay gente que va mucho más allá, como el Dr. Kraft, según el y sus pruebas de miles de pacientes, las pruebas de glucosa no dicen la verdad, puedes estar generando mucha más insulina de la necesaria para mantener los niveles de azúcar a raya y tendrás practicamente los mismos problemas que si tuvieras el azúcar descontrolado..., subititulos en castellano
[youtube]w0nV-_ddXoc[/youtube]
Tambíen tiene un libro
Diabetes Epidemic & You: Joseph R. Kraft: 9781425168094: Amazon.com: Books
El señor acaba de morir hace unos meses a los 95 años.


Cada vez veo más y más webs/blogs dedicadas a dietas LCHF (bajas en hidratos altas en grasa), la clave del asunto se centra en la insulina y su fuerte correlación con todas las enfermedades modernas y la auténtica raíz del problema, siendo colesterol, presión alta, diabetes, obesidad, algunos cancer consecuencias de problemas con la insulina...

Si realmente comer así es la solución a todos esos problemas, pues me entristece mucho, en el fondo una dieta LCHF termina siempre siendo muy alta en productos animales, que la verdad prefería no tener que comer, ya por el tema ético, por antisistema y porque aquí en España es prohibitiba carne de auténtica calidad.
Por otro lado la mayoría de los productos vegetales altos en grasa son importado, muchos frutos secos, cocos, aguacates vienen del quinto pino.

Y ojo, eso los que admiten productos vegetales, hay mucha gente haciendo dietas "zero carb", que solo consume productos animales.

O sea, qué opciones nos queda para ser autosuficientes y comer de forma económica? las verduritas?, todo lo demás lo tenemos que comprar/importar.
No estaremos comprando la comida procesada, pero de las grandes cadenas no nos libramos.

Adios a todos los productos económicos, legumbres, patatas, arroz, adios a la mayoría de las frutas, vamos, que muy triste todo.


----------



## BetaMax (28 Mar 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Las foreras que no perdéis peso, ¿tomáis anticonceptivas?
> 
> Por un cúmulo de malas casualidades, mi pareja ha encontrado el dato que la contracepción hormonal produce resistencia a la insulina, y ya sabéis que con resistencia a la insulina es muy difícil adelgazar...
> 
> ...



Pues me da igual. Yo preferiría seguir follando a pelito y grumito dentro. Amos! Lo último que faltara. Enga ya!


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Cada vez veo más y más webs/blogs dedicadas a dietas LCHF (bajas en hidratos altas en grasa), la clave del asunto se centra en la insulina y su fuerte correlación con todas las enfermedades modernas y la auténtica raíz del problema, siendo colesterol, presión alta, diabetes, obesidad, algunos cancer consecuencias de problemas con la insulina...
> 
> Si realmente comer así es la solución a todos esos problemas, pues me entristece mucho, en el fondo una dieta LCHF termina siempre siendo muy alta en productos animales, que la verdad prefería no tener que comer, ya por el tema ético, por antisistema y porque aquí en España es prohibitiba carne de auténtica calidad.
> Por otro lado la mayoría de los productos vegetales altos en grasa son importado, muchos frutos secos, cocos, aguacates vienen del quinto pino.
> ...



Meh.

Una vez se entiende que el problema no son los carbos, sino LA INSULINA, tienes soluciones mucho mejores y no tan caras.

La dieta LCHF funciona porque al limitar los carbos, acabas limitando la secreción de insulina, pero una vez entiendes que la insulina es la clave, puedes ajustar de otras formas, por ejemplo:

- Tomando carbohidratos siempre mezclados con fibra, protes y grasas, porque todos ellos ralentizan la absorción, y si logras que el flujo de glucosa hacia la sangre sea igual al consumo celular no hay necesidad de segregar insulina (o al menos, no mucha)

- Tomando vinagre (de manzana seguro, de uva no he encontrado datos), que también ralentiza la absorción de carbohidratos

- Haciendo ayunos periódicos (v.g. ayunos de tres a cinco días una vez al mes), porque resetean la sensibilidad a la insulina al permitir a las células consumir la glucosa acumulada en su interior.

Y en cualquier caso, la grasa, incluso la saludable, es ridículamente barata en muchos casos: 

- Mantequilla de pasto Kerrygold, 2,65€ el cuarto de kilo
- AOVE cojonudísimo, desde 4-5€ el litro lo tienes
- Tocino de ibérico bellotero, 6€ o menos
- Quesos, para el que aguante los lácteos, hay un mundo entero de sabores
- Semillas de lino molidas al momento, el espesante/texturizante perfecto para tus salsas y caldos
- Huevos camperos, desde 3€ la docena los encuentras (si no vives en el campo, si no, por menos)

En cuanto a los productos vegetales altos en grasa, el AGUACATE se cultiva extensamente en la zona de la Costa del Sol y Costa Tropical (Granada y Málaga)...

...otra cosa es que si los quieres comer todo el año, obviamente, los tienes que traer de otras latitudes.


----------



## Luizmi (28 Mar 2017)

La mantequilla importada, manda webs tener que importar la mantequilla, pero claro, en España dudo que tengas auténtica mantequilla de pasto.
A 6 euros la panceta de auténtica bellota lo dudo mucho, dime cual compras.
Los huevos "camperos" de supermercado a 3€ no son huevos de calidad, pero ahí tengo suerte, un familiar tiene gallinas pastando todo el santo día y tengo todos los que quiero.
De la carne no hablemos, prohibitiva.
Los lacteos no tengo claro que se pueda incluir en una dieta que busca mantener la insulina baja, aunque tienen un indice glucémico bajo generan mucha insulina.

Lo de los ayunos de 5 días al mes me parece una pasada...

Y que sí, que hay ciertos trucos para rebajar el indice glucémico de los alimentos, pero aun así el grueso de la alimentación termina siendo animal y de producción no local.

Mi post anterior no era una crítica, era una reflexión sobre un estilo de alimentación que "_tal vez_" sea el correcto, pero a la vez es limitado, poco autosostenible y caro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> La mantequilla importada, manda webs tener que importar la mantequilla, pero claro, en España dudo que tengas auténtica mantequilla de pasto.
> A 6 euros la panceta de auténtica bellota lo dudo mucho, dime cual compras.



Sánchez Romero Carvajal, en el Supermor de Algete.

Pero no es panceta, sino tocino, que no es exactamente lo mismo:

panceta: Tocino de cerdo *con vetas de carne magra*.



> Los huevos "camperos" de supermercado a 3€ no son huevos de calidad, pero ahí tengo suerte, un familiar tiene gallinas pastando todo el santo día y tengo todos los que quiero.
> De la carne no hablemos, prohibitiva.
> Los lacteos no tengo claro que se pueda incluir en una dieta que busca mantener la insulina baja, aunque tienen un indice glucémico bajo generan mucha insulina.



Meh. Según y como.

Al final el tema es que la proteína de la leche es de la más insulinogénica que hay, pero hay muchos lácteos (básicamente, los fermentados) en los que la mayor parte de la proteína ha sido degradada, siendo su efecto insulinogénico testimonial: manchego, queso viejo, emmental, cheddar, parmesano...



> Lo de los ayunos de 5 días al mes me parece una pasada...



Entonces puede "pasar por caja": hay unos tipos que han desarrollado (¡y patentado!) una _poción mágica_ que, tomada 5 días al mes, simula los efectos del ayuno.

Aunque yo más bien lo que haría sería:

1.- Empezar con una LCHF/NK para ganar flexibilidad metabólica
2.- Tras la cetoadaptación, empezar a meter ayunos de 12 horas (=saltarse la comida), 16 horas (=saltarse el desayuno) y hasta 22-24 horas (=hacer una única comida al día)
3.- Cuando lo de los ayunos de 24 horas lo tengamos controlado, podemos probar a hacer un ayuno un poco más largo, pero ojo, siempre controlando no encontrarnos físicamente mal, hidratándonos convenientemente, y procurando estar bien mineralizados (v.g. con caldo de huesos).

Comprobaremos que en realidad, superadas las primeras 24 horas, es muy fácil, y que poco hay más barato que no comer nada.

Y en cualquier caso, una vez reseteada la sensibilidad a la insulina, ni siquiera hace falta hacer un ayuno largo al mes, veremos que basta con los ayunos intermitentes de 16-24 horas.

Con eso y un bizcocho, se puede meter esporádicamente arroz, patata, tubérculos, fruta, etc. sin caer en la espiral de la insulinorresistencia.

¿Y si un día se nos va la mano, o tenemos eventos sociales?

NO WORRY, como dice la Biblia, hay un tiempo para festejar, y un tiempo para ayunar.



> Y que sí, que hay ciertos trucos para rebajar el indice glucémico de los alimentos, pero aun así el grueso de la alimentación termina siendo animal y de producción no local.
> 
> Mi post anterior no era una crítica, era una reflexión sobre un estilo de alimentación que "_tal vez_" sea el correcto, pero a la vez es limitado, poco autosostenible y caro.



Pues yo gasto mucho menos en comida ahora que antes.

Es lo que tiene comer una sola vez al día: que no tiras comida, ni tienes que tener cuarenta cosas diferentes abiertas en la nevera y la despensa.

Y en cuanto a variabilidad, pues qué quiere que le diga, lo "único" que nos estamos perdiendo es la pseudocomida industrial, es decir, *cuasi-infinitas variedades de mierda*.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Mar 2017)

Tengo una duda que no sé si tendrá mucho que ver con la dieta, pero allá voy.

Me han dado los resultados del último análisis de sangre y tengo todo perfecto (muchos huevos, nada de pasta, harinas/bollería/azúcar residualizada), *excepto el calcio*. Dice mi médico que lo tengo un poco alto (*10,5*) desde hace un año y me ha mandado hacer otra prueba.

No soy fumador; sí pasivo, a veces. Y aunque 10,5 no me parezca demasiado alto (el "máximo" creo que es 10 mg/dL), hipocondríacamente me tiene esto mosqueado. ¿Estoy engendrando un tumor o hay otras causas? ::


----------



## zapatitos (28 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> * Meh.
> 
> Una vez se entiende que el problema no son los carbos, sino LA INSULINA, tienes soluciones mucho mejores y no tan caras.
> 
> ...



Se te olvidó el hacer ejercicio regularmente que mejora indirectamente la sensibilidad a la insulina al trasladar los receptores de Glucosa de zonas como la barriga y los michelines a las células musculares. Para esto sirven tanto el ejercicio moderado como el intenso aunque el ejercicio intenso es muchísimo mejor.

Ojo, esto es así siempre y cuando no se entrene en ayunas porque tiene que haber el suficiente nivel de aminoácidos en sangre para que se produzca una mejora. Sin un nivel suficiente de aminoácidos en sangre no hay mejora ni directa ni indirecta de la sensibilidad a la insulina a través del ejercicio.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Se te olvidó el hacer ejercicio regularmente que mejora indirectamente la sensibilidad a la insulina al trasladar los receptores de Glucosa de zonas como la barriga y los michelines a las células musculares. Para esto sirven tanto el ejercicio moderado como el intenso aunque el ejercicio intenso es muchísimo mejor.
> 
> Ojo, esto es así siempre y cuando no se entrene en ayunas porque tiene que haber el suficiente nivel de aminoácidos en sangre para que se produzca una mejora. Sin un nivel suficiente de aminoácidos en sangre no hay mejora ni directa ni indirecta de la sensibilidad a la insulina a través del ejercicio.
> 
> Saludos.



Dudo al respecto.

Este estudio saca conclusiones diametralmente opuestas a lo que usted refiere.

Pero el tamaño de la muestra (apenas 30 sujetos) me tira un poco para atrás como para sacar conclusiones en un sentido o en otro.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Mar 2017)

Obviamente no es lo mismo un entreno de alta intensidad de 15' que de 1 hora.
Para el primero, se puede hacer en ayunas perfectamente rindiendo al máximo.

Ya si uno quiere batir su marca de 10k, será mejor que coma algo antes.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Obviamente no es lo mismo un entreno de alta intensidad de 15' que de 1 hora.
> Para el primero, se puede hacer en ayunas perfectamente rindiendo al máximo.
> 
> Ya si uno quiere batir su marca de 10k, será mejor que coma algo antes.



Y vuelta la mula al trigo...

Si es que la cabra tira al monte 

De todos modos, en este caso concreto no estamos hablando de rendimiento deportivo, sino de aprovechamiento de la actividad física de cara a la mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina y otros parámetros metabólicos.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y vuelta la mula al trigo...
> 
> Si es que la cabra tira al monte
> 
> De todos modos, en este caso concreto no estamos hablando de rendimiento deportivo, sino de aprovechamiento de la actividad física de cara a la mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina y otros parámetros metabólicos.



Si lo digo por Zapatitos, que siempre cuela la misma coletilla.
Yo siempre entreno en ayunas sean 15 o 60'. Pero el rendimiento en un entreno en ayunas de 15' es el mismo que sin ayunas (incluso mejor pq uno va más liviano).
Pero Zapatitos habla de intensidad y uno no sabe si habla de hacer 10 series de 50 mts a tope o una carrera de 10k


----------



## zapatitos (28 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> * Tengo una duda que no sé si tendrá mucho que ver con la dieta, pero allá voy.
> 
> Me han dado los resultados del último análisis de sangre y tengo todo perfecto (muchos huevos, nada de pasta, harinas/bollería/azúcar residualizada), excepto el calcio. Dice mi médico que lo tengo un poco alto (10,5) desde hace un año y me ha mandado hacer otra prueba.
> 
> No soy fumador; sí pasivo, a veces. Y aunque 10,5 no me parezca demasiado alto (el "máximo" creo que es 10 mg/dL), hipocondríacamente me tiene esto mosqueado. ¿Estoy engendrando un tumor o hay otras causas?* ::



Por haber hay montones de causas pero practicamente todos los casos son por hiperparatiroidismo primario. Las buenas noticias es que si hay tumor casi siempre suele ser benigno pero la única forma de salir de toda duda son las pruebas que supongo que te harán. 10,5 tampoco es que sea exagerado pero lo mejor siempre será descartar cosas.

Si tuviera síntomas como resfriados fuertes y constantes, vómitos, naúseas, diarreas, somnolencia, cansancio, etc entonces si comenzaría a preocuparme, mientras tanto seguiría con mi vida normal y a esperar el resultado de las pruebas del especialista.

Cosas que ayudan, permanecer bien hidratado y hacer ejercicio intenso regular. Se que soy un cansino con lo del ejercicio intenso pero es que ser activo viene bien para casi todo. Cuanto más inactivo seas en teoría más se podría agravar la hipercalcemia.

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (29 Mar 2017)

A ver que os parece esta dieta para perder peso y estar sano. Se basa en tres principios sencillos:
-Eliminar lo que suele gustarle a la gente. O sea: pizza, chocolate, coca cola...
-Basar la dieta en lo que suele detestar la gente. O sea: lo que tiene sabor amargo y color verde-oscuro.
-Tener fuerza de voluntad.

Opiniones pido.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> A ver que os parece esta dieta para perder peso y estar sano. Se basa en tres principios sencillos:
> -Eliminar lo que suele gustarle a la gente. O sea: pizza, chocolate, coca cola...
> -Basar la dieta en lo que suele detestar la gente. O sea: lo que tiene sabor amargo y color verde-oscuro.
> -Tener fuerza de voluntad.
> ...



Una dieta basada en la fuerza de voluntad está destinada al fracaso.

Millones de casos de gordos que hacen dieta y se comen una mierda avalan mi afirmación.

CAVEAT: O sea, adelgazarás, porque *con todas las dietas para adelgazar se adelgaza*. Y mientras sigas la dieta en cuestión, si está bien planteada, estarás sano.

Pero a la vuelta de la esquina, cuando se te agote la voluntad (y digo cuando se agote, no si se agota, por algo), rebotazo del copón bendito.

Si en una cosa acierta el _establishment_ es en que para volverse delgado no basta hacer dieta, *hay que cambiar de hábitos*.

Unos hábitos alimentarios que dependen de tu fuerza de voluntad (finita y menguante) tienen menos futuro que una tetera de chocolate.


----------



## sada (29 Mar 2017)

expertos: ..que opináis de los batidos de fruta, batidos con leche de coco y fresas? o arándanos? sin azúcar obviamente.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> expertos: ..que opináis de los batidos de fruta, batidos con leche de coco y fresas? o arándanos? sin azúcar obviamente.



A la espera de que alguien con más experiencia que yo te responda, creo que siempre es mejor ingerir los alimentos completos, entre otras cosas porque los batidos hacen la absorción mucho más rápida.

Algo que no acabo de entender es por qué *en este artículo* el autor (Mario Luna, invitado en el último podcast de FR) recomienda antes licuar que batir. Diría que es al revés. ienso:



zapatitos dijo:


> Cosas que ayudan, permanecer bien hidratado y hacer ejercicio intenso regular. Se que soy un cansino con lo del ejercicio intenso pero es que ser activo viene bien para casi todo. Cuanto más inactivo seas en teoría más se podría agravar la hipercalcemia.



Tomo nota, Zapatitos, ¡muchas gracias! 

Me jodería que se debiera a un mal funcionamiento de las glándulas (hiperparatiroidismo), nunca he tenido problemas así. Espero que se deba al _vampirismo practicante_ de los últimos meses (poca exposición al sol + sedentarismo), cosa que ya estoy solucionando.

Síntomas... ninguno. Este invierno ni siquiera he tenido resfriados.


----------



## Macario (29 Mar 2017)

Aquí un servidor que lleva este plan:
Llevo 2 semanas sin probar donuts y mierdas que me encantan, coca colas etc.
Todo lo que como tiene que estar cocinado por mi y azúcar muy poquito.
Muy importante esas visitas que hacia a la nevera de noche, ahora no me dan ganas.

Seguire informando , al final de mes me pesaré y os comento.


----------



## boogie boom (29 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> A la espera de que alguien con más experiencia que yo te responda, creo que siempre es mejor ingerir los alimentos completos, entre otras cosas porque los batidos hacen la absorción mucho más rápida.
> 
> Algo que no acabo de entender es por qué *en este artículo* el autor (Mario Luna, invitado en el último podcast de FR) recomienda antes licuar que batir. Diría que es al revés. ienso:



Con las verduras no hay problema licuarlas, sobre todo con las de hoja verde, tiene la ventaja de proporcionar los beneficios casi instantáneamente.

El problema viene con las frutas. Se deben de comer siempre enteras (y mejor con piel y semillas).


----------



## zapatitos (29 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Dudo al respecto.
> 
> Este estudio saca conclusiones diametralmente opuestas a lo que usted refiere.
> 
> Pero el tamaño de la muestra (apenas 30 sujetos) me tira un poco para atrás como para sacar conclusiones en un sentido o en otro.*



No se, le teneis tanta animadversión a la insulina que ya parece que solo sea un ente maligno puesto ahí solo hacernos la vida imposible y eso no es así. La insulina en si misma ni es buena ni es mala, simplemente es esencial para la vida humana como todas las demás hormonas. Sin insulina morirías, sin cortisol morirías, sin testosterona corres graves problemas de muerte prematura, sin estrógeno lo mismo y así con todas la de la lista. Si están ahí no es para hacernos la puñeta a los humanos sino por algún motivo.

La insulina es la llave que abre la puerta de las células para que la glucosa entre y sea utilizada como energía. Sin insulina esto no puede ocurrir.

Así que las dos funciones principales de la insulina son ayudar a que las células puedan utilizar la glucosa como energía y ayudar también al hígado a almacenar la glucosa en forma de glucógeno.

¿Qué pasa si no produces insulina para hacer estas funciones? Que la glucosa se acumulará en el torrente sanguíneo, que los riñones en un gran esfuerzo intentarán eliminarla a través de la orina y que si no es tratado el individuo en breve plazo fatalmente morirá. Vamos, lo que es la Diabetes Tipo I de toda la vida.

Por eso me río cuando leo a gente que hasta toma fármacos para inhibir la producción natural de insulina. Los problemas de no producir insulina son incluso peores que los de producir demasiada y una vez que hayas destruido las células productoras de insulina en el páncreas pues se acabó, esas células no volverán jamás y necesitarás insulina exógena durante toda tu vida para no morir. Jugar con las hormonas de tu organismo puede no serte gratis y tener un coste pero allá cada cual que yo soy mayorcito para saber lo que hago y los demás también.

Una persona sin Diabetes después de cada comida aumenta rápidamente sus niveles de insulina para acumular la glucosa sobre todo en el hígado en forma de glucógeno, pero entre comidas y durante el sueño necesita una cantidad de insulina para poder asimilar esa glucosa almacenada.

Por todo esto la insulina puede ser la hormona más anabólica que existe. El problema es que también puede ser la hormona más lipolítica que existe. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre que pueda ser más una cosa o la otra? Los transportadores de glucosa o GLUT-4 (que es el principal) que están localizados en las células musculares y en los adipocitos.

Durante el ejercicio aumentan el flujo sanguíneo, la reclutaciòn de capilares y la translocación de GLUT-4 a la membrana plasmática que es el paso fundamental para la metabolización de la glucosa. Las vías de señalización involucradas en el transporte de glucosa mediado por la insulina o por la contracción muscular son diferentes pero tienen varios puntos en común, lo cual explicaría el beneficio del ejercicio en la mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina.

Al ejercicio físico siempre se le ha considerado como el estímulo más potente para incrementar la expresión del GLUT-4 en el músculo.

*Exercise and insulin sensitivity: a review. - PubMed - NCBI*

*Contraction stimulates translocation of glucose transporter GLUT4 in skeletal muscle through a mechanism distinct from that of insulin.*

Los que hemos estado relacionados con el deporte casi toda nuestra vida estamos hartos de saber la relación que existe entre el ejercicio físico y la mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina, algo de lo que solo dudan los neófitos en estos temas o los vendemotos como algunos que hay por aquí (esto de vendemotos no lo digo por ti que conste, no te des por aludido).

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Mar 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> No se, le teneis tanta animadversión a la insulina que ya parece que solo sea un ente maligno puesto ahí solo hacernos la vida imposible y eso no es así. La insulina en si misma ni es buena ni es mala, simplemente es esencial para la vida humana como todas las demás hormonas. Sin insulina morirías, sin cortisol morirías, sin testosterona corres graves problemas de muerte prematura, sin estrógeno lo mismo y así con todas la de la lista. Si están ahí no es para hacernos la puñeta a los humanos sino por algún motivo.
> 
> La insulina es la llave que abre la puerta de las células para que la glucosa entre y sea utilizada como energía. Sin insulina esto no puede ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Ojo cuidao, que por supuesto que inhibir artificialmente la producción de insulina es un disparate, lo mismo que inyectarse insulina artificial sin ton ni son.

Es un caso paradigmático de *confundir indicadores con objetivos*. El indicador es el nivel de insulina en sangre, el objetivo es el nivel NECESARIO de insulina en sangre.

Es decir, igual que las estatinas no valen de nada porque lo que hacen es manipular un INDICADOR de riesgo cardiaco sin modificar la causa, igual que tomarse una aspirina no te cura la enfermedad porque lo que hace es manipular un INDICADOR de enfermedad, la fiebre y el malestar, sin combatir la causa, manipular artificialmente el nivel de insulina en sangre, que es un mero INDICADOR de la insulinorresistencia, no traerá más que disgustos.

Lo que hay que buscar son conductas y pautas alimentarias que permitan mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina, de suerte que *el propio cuerpo* (que en general funciona mucho mejor solo que si lo toquetean) segregue menos insulina, simple y llanamente, porque *no necesita más*.



> Una persona sin Diabetes después de cada comida aumenta rápidamente sus niveles de insulina para acumular la glucosa sobre todo en el hígado en forma de glucógeno, pero entre comidas y durante el sueño necesita una cantidad de insulina para poder asimilar esa glucosa almacenada.



En realidad, no. La función de la insulina en el transporte de glucosa hacia el interior de la célula se limita normalmente a la regulación del nivel de glucosa en sangre. Para la asimilación de la glucosa almacenada están los transportadores GLUT-1 y GLUT-3, que funcionan perfectamente en ausencia de insulina y para concentraciones normales de glucosa en sangre.



> Por todo esto la insulina puede ser la hormona más anabólica que existe. El problema es que también puede ser la hormona más lipolítica que existe.



¿La insulina, lipolítica? ¿Está seguro?

Yo tenía más bien entendido que era lipogénica, y que de hecho inhibía la lipólisis.



> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre que pueda ser más una cosa o la otra? Los transportadores de glucosa o GLUT-4 (que es el principal) que están localizados en las células musculares y en los adipocitos.
> 
> Durante el ejercicio aumentan el flujo sanguíneo, la reclutaciòn de capilares y la translocación de GLUT-4 a la membrana plasmática que es el paso fundamental para la metabolización de la glucosa. Las vías de señalización involucradas en el transporte de glucosa mediado por la insulina o por la contracción muscular son diferentes pero tienen varios puntos en común, lo cual explicaría el beneficio del ejercicio en la mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina.
> 
> ...



No me entienda mal: yo estoy convencido de que el ejercicio mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina.

El artículo que enlacé a lo que apunta es a que ese incremento de la expresión del GLUT-4, responsable de la mejora de la sensibilidad muscular a la insulina, *es mayor cuando el ejercicio se realiza en ayunas*.

A eso me refería con "lo contrario": no que el ejercicio no alivie la insulinorresistencia, sino que lo hace con más efectividad (y no menos, como usted apuntaba) cuando se realiza en ayunas.

Entendiendo que hablamos específicamente de mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina, no de obtener el rendimiento deportivo óptimo.

¿Cabría la posibilidad de que, en efecto, el ejercicio en ayunas sea más efectivo *por unidad de energía consumida* de cara a la insulinorresistencia, PERO el ejercicio alimentado lo sea más *a nivel global* porque, pese a un menor rendimiento, la energía consumida total es mayor y suficientemente elevada como para obviar ese menor rendimiento?


----------



## sada (29 Mar 2017)

Los 7 peores alimentos para el corazón


----------



## zapatitos (29 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Ojo cuidao, que por supuesto que inhibir artificialmente la producción de insulina es un disparate, lo mismo que inyectarse insulina artificial sin ton ni son.
> 
> Es un caso paradigmático de confundir indicadores con objetivos. El indicador es el nivel de insulina en sangre, el objetivo es el nivel NECESARIO de insulina en sangre.
> 
> ...



Quise decir que la insulina aumenta la acumulación de grasas, pero me lié con la palabrita, lo siento mucho me equivoqué no volverá a suceder como dijo uno 

Yo siempre he tenido entendido que GLUT-1 se dedica al transporte de glucosa al cerebro y células sanguíneas, GLUT-2 está en todos sitios pero tiene muy poca afinidad con la glucosa y por tanto menos importancia, GLUT-3 al transporte al cerebro en secuencia junto a GLUT-1, al SNC y órganos vitales como corazón, GLUT-4 es el principal para el tejido muscular y el tejido adiposo y GLUT-5 el transportador de fructosa. Pero tampoco soy un experto e igual me equivoco, no se.

Repito, para que haya una mejora en la sensibilidad a la insulina con el ejercicio debe de haber un nivel suficiente de aminoácidos. O se toma mínimo algo de proteína o se toma BCAA, de otra forma no hay mejora de sensibilidad. Cuanto más intenso sea el ejercicio más posibilidades de mejora. El ejercicio moderado como caminar, trotar, etc etc también la puede mejorar pero muy poco.

Yo estoy hablando en términos de mejora de salud y calidad de vida, las mejoras en rendimiento deportivo son otra historia.

¿Quieres mejorar tu salud y calidad de vida y también obviamente tu rendimiento pero sin llegar a tu límite? Ejercicio intenso y carbohidratos muy moderadamente basados en verduras y algo de legumbres, arroz, patatas, fruta, miel, avena.

¿Quieres tener el mayor rendimiento posible deportivamente hablando? Entrenamiento intenso más cada 2-3 horas ración de carbohidratos basados en pan, pasta, pizza, muelis, cereales, barritas energéticas y similares.

O una cosa o la otra, las dos cosas a la vez es imposible por mucho que algunos se empeñen en lo contrario.

Saludos.


----------



## guaxx (29 Mar 2017)

Un artículo interesante que me he encontrado en Twitter, aunque está fechado en 2012.

El trigo, ese veneno cotidiano que arruina nuestra salud. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida



> El trigo, ese “veneno cotidiano” que arruina nuestra salud
> 
> 23.11.2012 – 06:00 H.
> 
> ...



En los comentarios he encontrado una entrevista en castellano:
Barriga


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> expertos: ..que opináis de los batidos de fruta, batidos con leche de coco y fresas? o arándanos? sin azúcar obviamente.



Es mejor entero pero mira, antes que no tomar fruta, pues mejor así.
Yo sintiéndolo mucho creo que me bajo del carro, mi salud vuelve a ser la de siempre, es decir, un desastre :: y total, para estar mal de todas formas al.menos no me voy a privar de mis croisants entre pecho y espalda y mi pan crujientito. Es lo que hay :: me privo de lo que me gusta si las consecuencias a largo plazo se mantienen, pero como no es así....
Qué triste es todo :´(


----------



## lewis (29 Mar 2017)

Mucho mejor con los croisants y el pan ¿qué duda cabe?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Mar 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Mucho mejor con los croisants y el pan ¿qué duda cabe?



Visto lo visto últimamente por lo.menos me pegaré mis homenajes. Vuelvo a estar cuesta abajo y sin frenos :: esto es una puñetera lotería, cuidarse está muy bien y esta dieta es fantástica pero cuando el cuerpo no quiere no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Mar 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Visto lo visto últimamente* por lo.menos me pegaré mis homenajes. Vuelvo a estar cuesta abajo y sin frenos :: esto es una puñetera lotería, cuidarse está muy bien y esta dieta es fantástica pero cuando el cuerpo no quiere no hay nada que hacer.



¿Qué te ha pasado? :S


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Mar 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Visto lo visto últimamente por lo.menos me pegaré mis homenajes. Vuelvo a estar cuesta abajo y sin frenos :: esto es una puñetera lotería, cuidarse está muy bien y esta dieta es fantástica pero cuando el cuerpo no quiere no hay nada que hacer.



Unas fantas?

Con su palmerita de chocolate incluida


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Qué te ha pasado? :S



De todo y nada bueno :ouch:
Al menos con croissants calentitos las penas son menos penas ::

---------- Post added 30-mar-2017 at 09:53 ----------




Pichorrica dijo:


> Unas fantas?
> 
> Con su palmerita de chocolate incluida



Antes te habría dicho unos zumos naturales, pero no, acepto fanta azucarada y palmera con grasa de palma y "chocolate" ::
Que no tomar harinas y azúcares desinflaman dicen... pues menos mal jojjo ::


----------



## zapatitos (30 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *¿Qué te ha pasado? :S*



Que ya es Primavera en el Corte Inglés y la primavera la sangre y las hormonas altera.

La vida es un continuo zigzag lleno de obstáculos más grandes o más pequeños, todos salvables excepto el último obstáculo de todos que es el final de la vida y se le llama La Muerte.

¿Tropezarme con esos obstáculos y caerme? *¡ESO SIEMPRE!*

¿Rendirme ante ellos para no volverme a levantar? *¡ESO JAMAS!*

Esa es mi filosofía, los demás tendrán la suya que también es muy respetable y ellos sabrán.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Mar 2017)

Sin querer pontificar, y desde mi experiencia personal como afectado por un trastorno autoinflamatorio de casi 20 (larguíiisimos) años de recorrido, te diría que no lo sueltes, o por lo menos, no del todo.

El azúcar y las harinas son inflamatorios, eso ni lo dudes. Pero la inflamación no es un proceso binario, on/off, sino un espectro continuo que va desde la perfecta salud hasta la "perfecta" enfermedad.

Si te ha dado un arrechucho, considera que ni sabes cuántos brotes te has ahorrado gracias a dejar la dronja, ni sabes cuánto vas a empeorar sobre la situación actual si encima metes dieta inflamatoria.

Y para que se vea que no hablo por boca de ganso, sino que pongo _the money where the mouth is_, aquí mi diario de guerra del primer brote post LCHF-IF: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/820236-corticoides-cushing-y-cetosis-terapeutica-experiencia.html

De brote inflamatorio a remisión en dos semanas.


----------



## Johnny Drama (30 Mar 2017)

Opiniones sobre la cerveza?

Habitualmente no tomo azúcares, ni pan, ni pasta... Vamos los hidratos "malos" los llevo bastante controlados. Como bastante carne, huevos, pescado, verdura... Lo único que no dejo es la cerveza. Tomarme un par de cervezas por ahí a diario, o en casa, a mí me da la vida...

Es muy mala? Tolerable? Ya imagino que es mejor el vino, pero en verano donde esté la Mahou fresquita...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sin querer pontificar, y desde mi experiencia personal como afectado por un trastorno autoinflamatorio de casi 20 (larguíiisimos) años de recorrido, te diría que no lo sueltes, o por lo menos, no del todo.
> 
> El azúcar y las harinas son inflamatorios, eso ni lo dudes. Pero la inflamación no es un proceso binario, on/off, sino un espectro continuo que va desde la perfecta salud hasta la "perfecta" enfermedad.
> 
> ...



No digo que no pero voy a aflojar un poquito. A disfrutar un poquito más comiendo alguna guarrería de vez en cuando. Hay temas inflamatorios que no tienen nada que ver con la comida. Uno lo tengo identificado (hormonas) pero el otro no.ienso:ienso:


----------



## Ultra Chad (30 Mar 2017)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Opiniones sobre la cerveza?
> 
> Habitualmente no tomo azúcares, ni pan, ni pasta... Vamos los hidratos "malos" los llevo bastante controlados. Como bastante carne, huevos, pescado, verdura... Lo único que no dejo es la cerveza. Tomarme un par de cervezas por ahí a diario, o en casa, a mí me da la vida...
> 
> Es muy mala? Tolerable? Ya imagino que es mejor el vino, pero en verano donde esté la Mahou fresquita...



Mira en los ingredientes que no tenga jarabe de glucosa, u otro ingrediente que te haga sospechar que tiene azucares añadidos

Igual en esta página tienes más info
Cervezas para dietas bajas en carbohidratos | eHow en Español







Ponen las MillerCoors como bajas en carbohidratos.

La estrella de galicia que yo sepa no tiene azucar añadido. Ni la Voll damm


----------



## sada (30 Mar 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sin querer pontificar, y desde mi experiencia personal como afectado por un trastorno autoinflamatorio de casi 20 (larguíiisimos) años de recorrido, te diría que no lo sueltes, o por lo menos, no del todo.
> 
> El azúcar y las harinas son inflamatorios, eso ni lo dudes. Pero la inflamación no es un proceso binario, on/off, sino un espectro continuo que va desde la perfecta salud hasta la "perfecta" enfermedad.
> 
> ...




interesante hilo, has probado la leche de coco con canela? que leche y como lo haces?


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Mar 2017)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Opiniones sobre la cerveza?
> 
> Habitualmente no tomo azúcares, ni pan, ni pasta... Vamos los hidratos "malos" los llevo bastante controlados. Como bastante carne, huevos, pescado, verdura... Lo único que no dejo es la cerveza. Tomarme un par de cervezas por ahí a diario, o en casa, a mí me da la vida...
> 
> Es muy mala? Tolerable? Ya imagino que es mejor el vino, pero en verano donde esté la Mahou fresquita...



Algunos la llaman pan líquido 

En este estudio se comparó el área bajo la curva de glucemia e insulinemia de 10 sujetos sanos tras ingerir:

- solución de glucosa, dos veces
- cerveza 4,5% de alcohol
- cerveza sin alcohol 0,0%
- solución de glucosa con 21 g añadidos de alcohol

Todas en tales cantidades que el total de carbos disponibles fuera 25g en cada caso.

Es decir, que les dieron:

- medio litro de agua con glucosa
- medio litro de agua con glucosa y 21g de alcohol
- 640 ml de cerveza 0,0%
- 510 ml de cerveza normal.

¿El resultado?

el índice glicémico de la cerveza salió 118, y el índice insulínico, 130.

O sea, que sube la insulina un 30% más que la glucosa disuelta en agua.

Hombre, dos cervezas de vez en cuando no te van a destruir, sobre todo si todo lo demás lo haces bien, pero ten en cuenta que el alcohol, pese a no estimular la secreción de insulina, sí que deteriora la sensibilidad a la misma, de modo que mezclado con carbos, mal tema.

MORALEJA: si cuentas carbos, multiplica los de la birra por 1,3 para compensar por el chutazo de insulina que provoca el alcohol.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2017 at 15:35 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> No digo que no pero voy a aflojar un poquito. A disfrutar un poquito más comiendo alguna guarrería de vez en cuando. *Hay temas inflamatorios que no tienen nada que ver con la comida*. Uno lo tengo identificado (hormonas) pero el otro no.ienso:ienso:



No sé si me he explicado: claro que hay temas inflamatorios que no tienen que ver con la comida.

Los trastornos autoinflamatorios e autoinmunes son una lotería genética, si te toca, te tocó.

Peeero...

Pero una alimentación inflamatoria, aunque ni sea la causa ni obviarla sea la panacea, se va a sumar a la inflamación subyacente.

Y una alimentación anti-inflamatoria, aunque no te va a arreglar la vida al 100%, se va a restar de la inflamación subyacente.

Haciendo un símil, es como si me dices que unas cervecitas (harinas y azúcares) no son la causa del pedo que llevas después de 10 gin-tonics (brote autoinflamatorio), pero poner unas cervecitas encima de los 10 gin-tonics no parece una medida de buen gobierno...

...y por descontado, a lo mejor el día que no has bebido te puedes tomar las cervecitas tan ricamente y no pasa nada. Pero si llevas dos o tres copazos, o cuatro (proceso autoinflamatorio leve/asintomático), lo mismo las cervecitas son lo que falta para, en vez de coger el puntillo tonto, acabar abrazada al _trono_ (brote que se podría haber evitado).

Y si (esta puntúa doble, porque vale para el símil y para el tema subyacente) antes de empezar a trasegar te metes un par de cucharadas de aceite rico en omega-3, lo mismo consigues no tajarte ni con los 10 gin-tonics


----------



## walda (30 Mar 2017)

Pues resulta que me he hecho unos análisis de sangre y me han dicho que tengo aparte de muy poca vitamina D, el metabolismo alto... Buscaré en Google a ver qué quiere decir esto aunque yo delgada no estoy... ienso:ienso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Mar 2017)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Opiniones sobre la cerveza?
> 
> Habitualmente no tomo azúcares, ni pan, ni pasta... Vamos los hidratos "malos" los llevo bastante controlados. Como bastante carne, huevos, pescado, verdura... Lo único que no dejo es la cerveza. Tomarme un par de cervezas por ahí a diario, o en casa, a mí me da la vida...
> 
> Es muy mala? Tolerable? Ya imagino que es mejor el vino, pero en verano donde esté la Mahou fresquita...



Yo soy cervecero y te voy a dar una mala noticia. Tomar a diario cerveza no es saludable y te voy a explicar porque.

provoca tal pico de insulina cualquier esfuerzo que hagas por adelgazar no va a tener el efecto deseado. O directamente te generara un sobrepeso o te acumulara grasa abdominal. Luego lo de un 'par' de cervezas diarias no deja de ser alcohol a diario.

Yo en verano con las sudadas que me pego me paso bastante con la cerveza. El efecto es inmediato, gano dos o tres kilos y noto mas hambre los dias que la tomo. Incluso en verano procuro que no sea a diario.

Este ultimo verano ya a finales empece a beberme algun vino verdejo que fresquito se disfruta igualmente. En invierno como le tiro al tinto y solo algun fin de semana cerveza bebo mucha menos. 

Una cosa es salir un dia esporadico y tomarse una o cinco cervezas y otra es tomar a diario. Yo no te puedo dar mi bendicion::

Y te lo dice un cervecero. que ahora llegan fiestas y me voy a poner hasta arriba de cerveza, pero sabiendo que pasadas fiestas vuelve el orden.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2017 at 17:12 ----------




Sion 2012 dijo:


> Mira en los ingredientes que no tenga jarabe de glucosa, u otro ingrediente que te haga sospechar que tiene azucares añadidos
> 
> Igual en esta página tienes más info
> Cervezas para dietas bajas en carbohidratos | eHow en Español
> ...



Lo dicho os pongais como os pongais la cerveza es carbohidrato puro y refinado en vena


----------



## subvencionados (30 Mar 2017)

No solo es el azúcar ni las harinas. Más del 50% de la población sufre de procesos histamínicos relacionados con la alimentación. A mí me han detectado intolerancias al pescado, cacao, soja y derivados, lácteos y derivados y trigo. Como véis un amplio espectro de alimentos.

Lo ideal es hacerse un análisis de intolerancia alimenticio en un buen lugar y a partir de ahí desintoxicar.

Por cierto, aunque en España entre los médicos hablar de intolerancia alimenticia fuera del glúten y de la lactosa es un tema tabú, en Europa es un paradigma con una estructura de conocimiento enorme desde hace muchísimos años. La medicina preventiva empieza en el diagnóstico de alérgenos para saber el origen de la enfermedad del paciente. Fibromialgias, diabetes, fatiga crónica, etc... es decir una larga lista de enfermedades se generan por estos procesos inflamatorios relacionados con la histamina y las intolerancias.


----------



## Luizmi (30 Mar 2017)

subvencionados dijo:


> No solo es el azúcar ni las harinas. Más del 50% de la población sufre de procesos histamínicos relacionados con la alimentación. A mí me han detectado intolerancias al pescado, cacao, soja y derivados, lácteos y derivados y trigo. Como véis un amplio espectro de alimentos.
> 
> Lo ideal es hacerse un análisis de intolerancia alimenticio en un buen lugar y a partir de ahí desintoxicar.
> 
> Por cierto, aunque en España entre los médicos hablar de intolerancia alimenticia fuera del glúten y de la lactosa es un tema tabú, en Europa es un paradigma con una estructura de conocimiento enorme desde hace muchísimos años. La medicina preventiva empieza en el diagnóstico de alérgenos para saber el origen de la enfermedad del paciente. Fibromialgias, diabetes, fatiga crónica, etc... es decir una larga lista de enfermedades se generan por estos procesos inflamatorios relacionados con la histamina y las intolerancias.



Mi pregunta es, qué me van a decir esos análisis? si no hay ningún tipo de alimento que me siente especialmente mal, me van a sacar intolerencias medias o bajas a determinados alimentos? desde la ignorancia desconfio un poco de su utilidad


----------



## subvencionados (30 Mar 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Mi pregunta es, qué me van a decir esos análisis? si no hay ningún tipo de alimento que me siente especialmente mal, me van a sacar intolerencias medias o bajas a determinados alimentos? desde la ignorancia desconfio un poco de su utilidad



Ya comentaré como va, pero creo que es la clave del bienestar. 

La histamina producida por los alimentos a los que somos intolerantes se alojan en cualquier parte del cuerpo, incluído el cerebro. La histamina desplaza el agua, esa es la razón del dolor de ciática y otros parecidos. Histamina localizada en esa zona que deja a las vértebras secas, sin agua. C

Cuando el agua llega a las células, allí está la histamina y el agua tiene que salir de allí, acumulándose en otras partes del cuerpo, por ejemplo, eso que hemos llamado la barriga cervecera, etc... Esto es lo que me han contado quienes llevan décadas trabajando con estas dietas e intolerancias.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Mar 2017)

subvencionados dijo:


> Ya comentaré como va, pero creo que es la clave del bienestar.
> 
> La histamina producida por los alimentos a los que somos intolerantes se alojan en cualquier parte del cuerpo, incluído el cerebro. La histamina desplaza el agua, esa es la razón del dolor de ciática y otros parecidos. Histamina localizada en esa zona que deja a las vértebras secas, sin agua. C
> 
> Cuando el agua llega a las células, allí está la histamina y el agua tiene que salir de allí, acumulándose en otras partes del cuerpo, por ejemplo, eso que hemos llamado la barriga cervecera, etc... Esto es lo que me han contado quienes llevan décadas trabajando con estas dietas e intolerancias.



cada hay vez hay más personas con intolerancias alimentarias a cada vez más alimentos, las dietas de exclusión son, a la larga, un parche y no te aseguran que no te vayan a salir más intolerancias a nuevos alimentos, hasta llegar a un extremo como la que tienen los quimiosensibles.

La causa de las intolerancias no puede ser ningún alimento per se, independientemente de que sea más o menos óptimo para un ser humano y de los resultados epidemiológicos que haya dado hasta el presente.


----------



## stockman (30 Mar 2017)

Joder, me es imposible dejar de comer dulce al menos una vez por semana, me entra una ansiedad brutal y a demas pierdo mucho peso (practico mucho deporte).

Algun truquillo o algo? Por lo demas como muy sano/limpio. Los unicos hidratos son de la patata y arroz basmati (el pan de la comida se lo regalo a un compañero del trabajo), pero es eso, los sabados, que meto 4h de deporte (a alta intensidad), ansiedad brutal si no como dulce (normalmente 4 helados maxibon del mercamujer o una tarina hagen daz o como se diga).


----------



## Lintel mermáis (30 Mar 2017)

¿Cual es vuestra opinión y experiencia con los quesos? ¿Un queso graso como el Brie es mejor o peor que un curado, o que la mozzarella?


----------



## Johnny Drama (31 Mar 2017)

*___*



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo soy cervecero y te voy a dar una mala noticia. Tomar a diario cerveza no es saludable y te voy a explicar porque.
> 
> provoca tal pico de insulina cualquier esfuerzo que hagas por adelgazar no va a tener el efecto deseado. O directamente te generara un sobrepeso o te acumulara grasa abdominal. Luego lo de un 'par' de cervezas diarias no deja de ser alcohol a diario.
> 
> ...




Ya imaginaba, pero albergaba alguna pequeña esperanza.... 

gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## silverwindow (31 Mar 2017)

La cerveza sera lo peor, pero seguro que hace 10.000 años se ponian ciegos de otra cosa lso viernes en la fogata de tribus.


Descubren en España la cerveza más vieja de Europa - Sociedad - El Periódico de Aragón


_ En el yacimiento de Can Sadurní, los arqueólogos han localizado una especie de silos de cebada, molinos y un recipiente cerámico de gran tamaño (50 litros) con restos de cerveza. "Es sorprendente. Creemos que en Can Sadurní no sólo se consumió cerveza hace cinco milenios --son los restos más antiguos localizados hasta ahora en Europa--, sino que posiblemente fue una auténtica factoríaLa cerveza más antigua localizada hasta ahora en Europa procedía del valle de Ambrona, en Soria, donde se hallaron restos junto a ajuares funerarios de hace 4.500 años. *En cualquier caso, la cerveza debió de ser una bebida muy popular entre los pueblos iberos y preiberos*, como confirman más de 20 yacimientos repartidos por varias provincias, desde Toledo a Tarragona o Teruel. "El vino, en cambio, no llegó a la península hasta el siglo VIII antes de Cristo", añade Juan Treserras._


----------



## bizarre (31 Mar 2017)

stockman dijo:


> Joder, me es imposible dejar de comer dulce al menos una vez por semana, me entra una ansiedad brutal y a demas pierdo mucho peso (practico mucho deporte).
> 
> Algun truquillo o algo? Por lo demas como muy sano/limpio. Los unicos hidratos son de la patata y arroz basmati (el pan de la comida se lo regalo a un compañero del trabajo), pero es eso, los sabados, que meto 4h de deporte (a alta intensidad), ansiedad brutal si no como dulce (normalmente 4 helados maxibon del mercamujer o una tarina hagen daz o como se diga).



Fue verás lo que comes, pero yo antes que esa bazofia llamada helados, me tomaría chocolate negro, y si quieres algo muy dulce y no te importan los picos de insulina es preferible que comas, dátiles, higos secos, orejones, en mi casa se comen puntualmente, son mi bolsa de chuches por así decirlo


----------



## sada (31 Mar 2017)

yo me hice las pruebas de intolerancia por ADN y me salieron los lácteos todos el trigo, la lechuga, el albaricoque, la dorada...
he dejado de tomarlos y genial, menos inflamación abdominal


----------



## silverwindow (31 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> yo me hice las pruebas de intolerancia por ADN y me salieron los lácteos todos el trigo, la lechuga, el albaricoque, la dorada...
> he dejado de tomarlos y genial, menos inflamación abdominal



la lechuga??????


----------



## sada (31 Mar 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> la lechuga??????



yes! la lechuga, repollo, col, brocoli y coliflor. 
de estas últimas ya casi no tomaba porque notaba que me hinchaban, pero lechuga si.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2017 at 12:30 ----------

Cataluña, sola contra el azúcar: Los refrescos serán hasta un 20% más caros que en el resto de España | Economia Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## Pichorrica (31 Mar 2017)

Caso calentito de hace un rato.

En mi barrio hay una familia de las que siguen la pirámide de alimentación a rajatabla:harinas y azucares a mansalva.

El padre digamos, de unos 50 y pocos años, persona muy muy sedentaria y que se alimentaba muy mal desde que tgo conciencia. El año pasado le avise que si seguía en ese plan acabaria con diabetes y en el peor de los casos, con un infarto. Como es normal, me dijeon de todo menos bonico.

Hoy,e he enterado que acaba de salir del hospital por un infarto. Se ha tirado allí una semana. Cirugía, cateter, medicación....

Pues tiene ahora medicación, dieta(sal fuera, procesados muy pocquitos) y que ande

Aun así, habiendolo predicho y todo, ñs he visto con 4 barras de pan para comer. 

En fin


----------



## Zipotako (31 Mar 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> La cerveza sera lo peor, pero seguro que hace 10.000 años se ponian ciegos de otra cosa lso viernes en la fogata de tribus.
> 
> 
> Descubren en España la cerveza más vieja de Europa - Sociedad - El Periódico de Aragón
> ...



La cerveza elaborada como hace siglos a base de hierbas no es lo que hoy se consume. Hace siglos en Alemania, y por iniciativa de la Iglesia, se promulgó una ley para "domesticar" la cerveza y a su consumidor, elaborándola desde ese entonces a partir de lúpulo, planta antiafrodisiaca por excelencia.


----------



## Peter_Griffin (31 Mar 2017)

Que opina el foro de esto? Nos llama magufos??

EL COMIDISTA | GuÃ­a del perfecto magufo alimentario - YouTube

Enviado desde mi MI NOTE LTE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stockman (31 Mar 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Fue verás lo que comes, pero yo antes que esa bazofia llamada helados, me tomaría chocolate negro, y si quieres algo muy dulce y no te importan los picos de insulina es preferible que comas, dátiles, higos secos, orejones, en mi casa se comen puntualmente, son mi bolsa de chuches por así decirlo



Ya, si la idea es no tomar nada y simplemente aumentar la cantidad de avena y arroz basmati ese dia, pero es que soy un yonqui de eso. Por eso pedia por algun truco o algo para estar el suficiente tiempo sin comerlo como para que el cuerpo no me lo pida.

Picos de insulina solo me interesan durante y despues del entreno.

Por cierto, para los que tomamos batidos de proteina, que es mejor, colacao para darle sabor o los saborizantes y edulcorantes que vienen con las que llevan sabor? Lei que muchos de los edulcorantes (no se si todos todos) provocan picos de insulina igualmente.


----------



## Clavisto (31 Mar 2017)

Joshe dijo:


> Que opina el foro de esto? Nos llama magufos??
> 
> EL COMIDISTA | GuÃ*a del perfecto magufo alimentario - YouTube
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI NOTE LTE mediante Tapatalk



Opino aquello de primero te ignoran, después te ridiculizan, más tarde querrán eliminarte y si llegas hasta el final habrás ganado.

Hemos pasado el Rubicón. Estamos en la fase de ridiculización.


Por cierto que menuda cara de menopaúsico que gasta el graciosete.


----------



## bizarre (31 Mar 2017)

Parboiled White Rice: More Nutritious, Half the Glycemic Load, More Resistant Starch

Habla sobre el arroz vaporizado y su menor IG, pero al final lo deja enfriar para crear el almidón resistente, de verdad mejora el usar arroz vaporizado?


----------



## Pirro (1 Abr 2017)

Pues he probado hacer un ayuno de 24 horas -realmente fueron 22.5 pero bueno- y sólo puedo tener buenas palabras para describir la experiencia. Lo tomaré como hábito una vez cada 7-10 días. Durante esas horas sólo tomé cafe y te sin azúcar, cenando a las 10 PM y volviendo a cenar a las 8.30 PM del día siguiente. Tengo que decir que mi trabajo es sedentario, supongo que si me ganara la vida cortando leña con un hacha la cosa sería distinta.

Me sentí francamente bien y curiosamente, quitando algo de sensación de hambre a eso de las 2 de la tarde no me acordé de la comida. Lejos de sentirme débil y medio zumbado el efecto fue el contrario. Más energía, más concentración y curiosamente, menos hambre. Al llegar a casa rompí el ayuno con dos boniatos, tres huevos duros, un aguacate, brécol, pimiento y nueces. Me costó terminarme el plato.

Al día siguiente se lo comenté a un compañero del curro, triatleta y forofo del crossfit y me dijo que eso era una locura y que si el no desayuna, a media mañana pierde el conocimiento ::. Tampoco quise polemizar con el.

Si algo tengo claro es que si todos practicáramos el ayuno una vez por semana las ventas de comida se reducirían un 15%, por tanto JAMAS habrá interés por parte de ningún lobby en promover este hábito.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Abr 2017)

Si tu compañero está acostumbrado a según qué alimentos es normal que "pierda el conocimiento" si intenta hacer el ayuno. A mí por lo menos es lo que me pasaba cuando comía mal, que el día que no desayunaba estaba para el arrastre.

Cosa distinta es al cambiar la alimentación. O acostumbrarse un poquito a los ayunos. Sólo en algunos momentos pica el gusanillo pero si lo superas te sientes "revitalizado".

Antes hacía ayuno un día a la semana. Ahora lo he reducido a uno cada dos semanas por seguir una dieta para volumen. Pero es flipante cómo la gente se piensa que se va a morir por no comer unas pocas horas. ::


----------



## sada (1 Abr 2017)

Yo el ayuno sin desayunar no puedo; qué difícil . Eso si si como bien no me cuesta pasar sin cenar y no tomar nada hasta las 9 o así del día siguiente ; pero necesito desayunar si o si


----------



## tarchan (1 Abr 2017)

Yo tengo un trabajo de oficina y no como nada hasta la comida, luego hago algo de gimnasio o cualquier otro deporte y ya ceno, salvo los caprichos ocasionales como pocos hidratos, y prácticamente nada de cereales, y principalmente proteína y grasas buenas. Si cualquier día no como no tengo hambre ninguna ni falta de energía, de hecho los fines de semana suelo hacer algo de deporte por la mañana estando en ayunas y me encuentro perfectamente.

Llevo ya unos tres años comiendo así, era el típico de desayunar cereales, comer con pan etc, desde que hago el ayuno intermitente y cambié la composición de mis comidas no me cuesta nada estar delgado, y me noto muchísimo mejor a todos los niveles.

Desde mi experiencia personal es algo que recomendaría a cualquiera, pero lo hago sólo una vez, si alguien no es capaz ni de plantearse que hay más formas de alimentarse que la "oficial" paso de discutir con el.


----------



## Pirro (2 Abr 2017)

De todas formas hay que reconocer una verdad incómoda. Si toda la población comiera sano y desterrara harinas, hidratos refinados y azúcares por un lado solucionariamos un grave problema de salud pública. Y por otro, el precio de los huevos, la carne, aguacates y verduras subiría a la estratosfera. Acabaríamos pagando 4 euros por un pimiento o 15 por un kg de aguacates. Es jodidamente fácil duplicar la producción de macarrones o de cornflakes, hay unos excedentes de la ostia, pero cambiar la producción de aguacates -7-8 años para dar frutos- es más difícil. Más presión sobre suelos fértiles y más presión sobre el precio de los alimentos.

Tengo mis serias dudas de que el planeta pueda proveeer no ya a toda la población, sino a toda la población urbana de una dieta que destierre cereales y mierda procesada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Abr 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> De todas formas hay que reconocer una verdad incómoda. Si toda la población comiera sano y desterrara harinas, hidratos refinados y azúcares por un lado solucionariamos un grave problema de salud pública. Y por otro, el precio de los huevos, la carne, aguacates y verduras subiría a la estratosfera. Acabaríamos pagando 4 euros por un pimiento o 15 por un kg de aguacates. Es jodidamente fácil duplicar la producción de macarrones o de cornflakes, hay unos excedentes de la ostia, pero cambiar la producción de aguacates -7-8 años para dar frutos- es más difícil. Más presión sobre suelos fértiles y más presión sobre el precio de los alimentos.
> 
> Tengo mis serias dudas de que el planeta pueda proveeer no ya a toda la población, sino a toda la población urbana de una dieta que destierre cereales y mierda procesada.



Es un tema que me interesa mucho, ya que pienso que la humanidad se ha dopado (cereales) para tener los miles de millones de habitantes que tiene. De hecho ¿cuánto ha crecido la población desde los 70 que empezaron con "coma usted granos hijo de puta"? Pues resulta que en 1970 habían 3,5k millones y ahora lo duplicamos, esto no se explica únicamente con la vacunación, habría que ser muy imbécil para creer eso. Simplemente con el grano nos han cultivado como a ganado imbécil para que curremos hasta enfermar para ellos y una vez enfermos los que siguen currando nos paguen las medicinas para que sigamos siendo productivos y generando riquezas inimaginables para los de siempre... Ha hecho falta mucho cereal, mucho fútbol y mucho imbécil... Tampoco fue tan difícil, y aquí estamos... a ver cómo cojones se soluciona esto, yo empezaría con unas bonitas estructuras típicas de 1789 en París...


----------



## Monty (2 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es un tema que me interesa mucho, ya que pienso que la humanidad se ha dopado (cereales) para tener los miles de millones de habitantes que tiene. De hecho ¿cuánto ha crecido la población desde los 70 que empezaron con "coma usted granos hijo de puta"? Pues resulta que en 1970 *habían* 3,5k millones y ahora lo duplicamos, esto no se explica únicamente con la vacunación, habría que ser muy imbécil para creer eso. Simplemente con el grano nos han cultivado como a ganado imbécil para que curremos hasta enfermar para ellos y una vez enfermos los que siguen currando nos paguen las medicinas para que sigamos siendo productivos y generando riquezas inimaginables para los de siempre... Ha hecho falta mucho cereal, mucho fútbol y mucho imbécil... Tampoco fue tan difícil, y aquí estamos... a ver cómo cojones se soluciona esto, yo empezaría con unas bonitas estructuras típicas de 1789 en París...



Cada vez que alguien escribe eso, muere un gatito. :´(


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Abr 2017)

seguro que también se ha doblado, e incluso más, el número de gatitos.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Abr 2017)

algunos todavía no han entendido que el crecimiento de las poblaciones sigue una función exponencial, y que la agricultura lo que trajo es una abastecimiento continuado y fiable de alimentos.

La humanidad lleva creciendo desde el neolítico, en algún momento iba a haber una explosión demográfica, con o sin tecnología.

Las vacunas no sirven para una mierda, lo que ha pasado es que se han roturado más tierras, por tanto hay más alimentos, por tanto más gente.

Y no hay más.


----------



## paquito xocolatero (3 Abr 2017)

Yo hace como un año empecé a leer historias sobre el timo de la pirámide alimentaria, los estudios que demuestran que la grasa saturada en la dieta no tiene NINGUNA relevancia en el colesterol en sangre, decenas de estudios que demuestran que el ayuno intermitente mejora la salud, y que lo de las 5 comidas es una gilipollez como la copa de un pino, el tema de la paleodieta (aunque se han convertido en una religión tiene mucha base)... y total, que de estar gordo toda mi vida en 6 meses he bajado 30 kilos hasta mi peso ideal en el que me he estabilizado, y con análisis de sangre de puta madre, como no había tenido nunca. Deja de tomar azúcar, y en la medida de lo posible hidratos (sabiendo que es imposible eliminarlos del todo y tampoco hay por qué, vaya). Yo intento tomar el mínimo de hidratos a semanas alternas, pero cada cual según su ritmo de vida, vaya, tampoco se trata de convertirte en un loco que mire cada composición de alimentos, que la vida es para vivirla, joder. Come todas las grasas y proteínas que te dé la real gana, todos los miedos que nos han venido metiendo sobre lo malo que es no tienen ninguna base. No hay por qué buscar entrar en cetosis, pero si lo haces no tiene nada de malo (al contrario). Y si puedes intenta saltarte comidas como el desayuno si el cuerpo no te las pide, si eres de los que se levantan que se comen a un elefante pues no, claro, entonces si puedes quitate o reduce lo que puedas la cena, cada cual lo que le vaya bien. De cualquier manera ni puto caso a las recomendaciones de la dietética tradicional como comer muchas veces poca cantidad y eliminar las grasas, que la energía debe salir de los hidratos y las grasas y las proteínas solo las justas: es un puto camelo una cosa y otra, y todos los estudios científicos sugieren todo lo contrario.
La obesidad se debe a dos factores sumados: sedentarismo y dieta basada en hidratos (el peor de todos el azúcar). Con quitar uno de los dos el cuerpo tiende a ir a su peso normal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Abr 2017)

Monty dijo:


> Cada vez que alguien escribe eso, muere un gatito. :´(



Joder me se ha escapao!


----------



## sada (3 Abr 2017)

paquito xocolatero dijo:


> Yo hace como un año empecé a leer historias sobre el timo de la pirámide alimentaria, los estudios que demuestran que la grasa saturada en la dieta no tiene NINGUNA relevancia en el colesterol en sangre, decenas de estudios que demuestran que el ayuno intermitente mejora la salud, y que lo de las 5 comidas es una gilipollez como la copa de un pino, el tema de la paleodieta (aunque se han convertido en una religión tiene mucha base)... y total, que de estar gordo toda mi vida en 6 meses he bajado 30 kilos hasta mi peso ideal en el que me he estabilizado, y con análisis de sangre de puta madre, como no había tenido nunca. Deja de tomar azúcar, y en la medida de lo posible hidratos (sabiendo que es imposible eliminarlos del todo y tampoco hay por qué, vaya). Yo intento tomar el mínimo de hidratos a semanas alternas, pero cada cual según su ritmo de vida, vaya, tampoco se trata de convertirte en un loco que mire cada composición de alimentos, que la vida es para vivirla, joder. Come todas las grasas y proteínas que te dé la real gana, todos los miedos que nos han venido metiendo sobre lo malo que es no tienen ninguna base. No hay por qué buscar entrar en cetosis, pero si lo haces no tiene nada de malo (al contrario). Y si puedes intenta saltarte comidas como el desayuno si el cuerpo no te las pide, si eres de los que se levantan que se comen a un elefante pues no, claro, entonces si puedes quitate o reduce lo que puedas la cena, cada cual lo que le vaya bien. De cualquier manera ni puto caso a las recomendaciones de la dietética tradicional como comer muchas veces poca cantidad y eliminar las grasas, que la energía debe salir de los hidratos y las grasas y las proteínas solo las justas: es un puto camelo una cosa y otra, y todos los estudios científicos sugieren todo lo contrario.
> La obesidad se debe a dos factores sumados: sedentarismo y dieta basada en hidratos (el peor de todos el azúcar). Con quitar uno de los dos el cuerpo tiende a ir a su peso normal.




me flipa la cantidad de kilos que adelgazáis aquí...yo solo llevo 3, pero bueno..envidia cochina.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Abr 2017)

paquito xocolatero dijo:


> Yo hace como un año empecé a leer historias sobre el timo de la pirámide alimentaria, los estudios que demuestran que la grasa saturada en la dieta no tiene NINGUNA relevancia en el colesterol en sangre, decenas de estudios que demuestran que el ayuno intermitente mejora la salud, y que lo de las 5 comidas es una gilipollez como la copa de un pino, el tema de la paleodieta (aunque se han convertido en una religión tiene mucha base)... y total, que de estar gordo toda mi vida en 6 meses he bajado 30 kilos hasta mi peso ideal en el que me he estabilizado, y con análisis de sangre de puta madre, como no había tenido nunca. Deja de tomar azúcar, y en la medida de lo posible hidratos (sabiendo que es imposible eliminarlos del todo y tampoco hay por qué, vaya). Yo intento tomar el mínimo de hidratos a semanas alternas, pero cada cual según su ritmo de vida, vaya, tampoco se trata de convertirte en un loco que mire cada composición de alimentos, que la vida es para vivirla, joder. Come todas las grasas y proteínas que te dé la real gana, todos los miedos que nos han venido metiendo sobre lo malo que es no tienen ninguna base. No hay por qué buscar entrar en cetosis, pero si lo haces no tiene nada de malo (al contrario). Y si puedes intenta saltarte comidas como el desayuno si el cuerpo no te las pide, si eres de los que se levantan que se comen a un elefante pues no, claro, entonces si puedes quitate o reduce lo que puedas la cena, cada cual lo que le vaya bien. De cualquier manera ni puto caso a las recomendaciones de la dietética tradicional como comer muchas veces poca cantidad y eliminar las grasas, que la energía debe salir de los hidratos y las grasas y las proteínas solo las justas: es un puto camelo una cosa y otra, y todos los estudios científicos sugieren todo lo contrario.
> La obesidad se debe a dos factores sumados: sedentarismo y dieta basada en hidratos (el peor de todos el azúcar). Con quitar uno de los dos el cuerpo tiende a ir a su peso normal.



Otro más y ya van...

Mientras los endocrinos contando calorías y recomendando dietas bajas en grasa y altas en hidratos refinados ::


Muy lamentable todo.


----------



## Juha (3 Abr 2017)

La dieta definitiva es vegana baja en grasas y alta en hidratos de carbono.

Leer sobre 

Raw Till 4 
La Solución del Almidón 
La Enzima Milagrosa 

Y hacer un mix de las tres adaptado a nosotros.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Abr 2017)

Juha dijo:


> La dieta definitiva es vegana baja en grasas y alta en hidratos de carbono.
> 
> Leer sobre
> 
> ...



Me alegro.

Así los nabos, los cereales y las harinas, pa usté.

Y los aguacates, los frutos secos y la carnaza, pa mí.

Y todos contentos


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> me flipa la cantidad de kilos que adelgazáis aquí...yo solo llevo 3, pero bueno..envidia cochina.



Deja de mirar la bascula y midete el porcentaje de grasa total, que ya pusieron aqui como (o buscalo en San Google), solo hace falta una cinta metrica.


----------



## rush81 (4 Abr 2017)

Comí 10 raciones de fruta y verdura al día durante una semana y me pasó esto
Comí 10 raciones de fruta y verdura al día durante una semana y me pasó esto | ICON | EL PAÍS


----------



## sada (4 Abr 2017)

en las redes sociales veo que muchos/as usan whey protein para hacer tortitas etc...que opináis de eso???


----------



## zapatitos (4 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> *en las redes sociales veo que muchos/as usan whey protein para hacer tortitas etc...que opináis de eso???*



Hay que partir desde la base de que ya ha sido tratada al ser deshidratada y por tanto ya está desnaturalizada. Que lo esté más o menos depende del tipo de tratamiento (ultrafiltrado, liofilizado, etc etc)

El calor desnaturaliza las proteínas ¿pero en qué consiste esa desnaturalización y cual puede ser su revelancia?

- Se aumenta la retención de agua de la proteína y su capacidad de emulsificación.

- Se limita la actividad de algunas proteínas, en el caso de la whey protein la lactoferrina y la lisozima.

- Se produce una reacción con los azúcares y se limita la biodisponibilidad de ciertos aminoácidos como la cisteína, lisina, etc.

- Se producen pérdidas de vitaminas y disminuye la biodisponibilidad de algunos minerales.

La desnaturalización es algo positivo en muchas proteínas como la clara de huevo, pollo, etc que en su estado crudo son poco asimilables para el hombre.

En resumen, la whey protein es una proteína que ya está desnaturalizada, así que si la cocinas por encima de alrededor de 35 grados degradará y perderá un tanto por ciento de su valor nutritivo que dependerá de muchos factores como la cantidad de calor, tiempo de exposición, ingredientes que la acompañen, etc etc.

Mi consejo, hacer con ella cosas como mousse, cremas, barritas, etc que no hacen falta cocinarlas y por tanto no te arriesgas a degradarla. Y solo comprar concentrado de suero que es la que está menos desnaturalizada, las demás aparte de más caras solo tienen valor para deportistas como los culturistas, pero después allá cada cual como se gaste su dinero.

Pdta - Se me olvidó que el inconveniente es que cuanto menos desnaturalizada esté la whey protein más lactosa contiene, aunque la cantidad que contiene es bastante aceptable salvo que seas intolerante.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Abr 2017)

Juha dijo:


> *La dieta definitiva es vegana baja en grasas y alta en hidratos de carbono.
> 
> Leer sobre
> 
> ...



Y si es tan definitiva dime entonces porqué los comepasto necesitais suplementaros de ciertas vitaminas para no enfermar. Yo con mi dieta omnívora no necesito ningún suplemento.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Abr 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y si es tan definitiva dime entonces porqué los comepasto necesitais suplementaros de ciertas vitaminas para no enfermar. Yo con mi dieta omnívora no necesito ningún suplemento.
> 
> Saludos.



porque es mentira. Ya he matizado lo de los suplementos montones de veces.

El único que podría ser un problema en una dieta vegana es la b12 (y digo podría), actualmente el 100% de las personas está siendo suplementada (indirectamente) de alguna manera y los que tienen problemas no suelen ser veganos en su mayoría.

La vitamina D es un problema para todos en ciertas latitudes y siempre lo ha sido. Pero hay opciones alimentarias.

También hemos sido suplementados en las útlimas décadas indirectamente.

El resto de nutrientes son invenciones estúpidas de los paleos.

Sólo pueden ser un problema para determinadas personas con problemas muy específicos, pero de ese riesgo no se salva nadie lleve la dieta que lleve.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> porque es mentira. Ya he matizado lo de los suplementos montones de veces.
> 
> El único que podría ser un problema en una dieta vegana es la b12 (y digo podría), actualmente el 100% de las personas está siendo suplementada (indirectamente) de alguna manera y los que tienen problemas no suelen ser veganos en su mayoría.
> 
> ...



Sí, yo la b12 me la suplemento _indirectamente_ con carne y pescado.

Y la vitamina D, con lácteos y solete

Ah, el problema muy específico del que habla es, supongo, el de confundirse con un chimpancé y pretender, siendo omnívoro, alimentarse exclusivamente de vegetales.

Cosas de no alimentar correctamente al cerebro, supongo...


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Abr 2017)

La leche, y los lácteos, están suplementados con b12 y muchas otras vitaminas.

Las vacas de las que se obntiene la leche y la carne, también, porque sino serían deficientes y ni comiendo carne obtendría b12.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La leche, y los lácteos, están suplementados con b12 y muchas otras vitaminas.
> 
> Las vacas de las que se obntiene la leche y la carne, también, porque sino serían deficientes y ni comiendo carne obtendría b12.



Pero quien toma aqui leche o cereales suplementados, piraoo.

Lo de suplementar como tu lo llamas es en los alimentos procesados, ya que el propio procesado le jode las vitaminas y son escasos en micronutrientes. Creo que ni tu piensas que hincharse a harinas y pastas es saludable.

Aqui los omnivoros que comemos sin procesados suplementos cero, que ya con carne, pescado y huevos vamos sobrados.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Abr 2017)

¿hay algo de cierto en esto que dice un troll antiruso?



> Los suelos del mundo están ya casi muertos. Un ejemplo es el de la famosa vitamina B12. La sintetizan los microbios del suelo y la absorben las plantas a través de las raices. Pero como ahora los alimentos se cultivan en suelos casi muertos, pues ya no tienen B12, y hay que tomarla en suplementos. Los alimentos serán una enorme fuente de riqueza en un futuro a medio plazo porque habrá escasez de alimentos.



Guerra en Ucrania XII - Página 119 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero quien toma aqui leche o cereales suplementados, piraoo.
> 
> Lo de suplementar como tu lo llamas es en los alimentos procesados, ya que el propio procesado le jode las vitaminas y son escasos en micronutrientes. Creo que ni tu piensas que hincharse a harinas y pastas es saludable.
> 
> Aqui los omnivoros que comemos sin procesados suplementos cero, que ya con carne, pescado y huevos vamos sobrados.



los animales están suplementados. comen pienso suplementado.

Hay alguna posibilidad si comes orgánico,pero tampoco es seguro. 

¿coméis todo orgánico?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (4 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung como SIEMPRE yendo al detalle del detalle de la nota al pie de página :XX:

Pronúnciate sobre alguno de los fundamentos que se han debatido en el hilo por Dios, y dejate de B12 y de suplementos, qué cansinez de forero joder.


----------



## Indignado (4 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y la vitamina D, con lácteos y solete



Eso de los lácteos con suplemento ya sea de vitamina D o b12 (reconozco que ahora me entero) siempre me ha sonado a reclamo comercial 

La manteca de cerdo (esa gran olvidada en el hilo) contiene vitamina D




Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿hay algo de cierto en esto que dice un troll antiruso?



Algunas plantas (en especial las algas) , contienen algo de b12 y muchos análogos , por lo que la biodisponibilidad es 0 .Esta vitamina solo la podemos conseguir del consumo de carne/pescado o suplementos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Abr 2017)

Lo que cada vegano debe saber de la vitamina B-12

Ahi tienes links a un monton de asociaciones veganas internacionales.

Leetelo Sugus que todas las asociaciones veganas te dicen que te suplementes. A ver si tu vas a ser el unico vegano que dice que no hace falta.

Esto lo dicen veganosss:
'La B-12 puede estar en el suelo y en las plantas. Gracias a estas observaciones, algunos veganos han sugerido que el asunto de Vitamina B-12 no necesita mucha atención, o han supuesto que sea un chiste. Otros han propuesto comidas específicas, incluyendo espirulina y nori (algas), tempe, y la hierba de cebada como fuentes vegetales de B-12. Estas afirmaciones no son creíbles a lo largo del tiempo, no se sostienen.'

Mira que eres ceporro


----------



## Rauxa (5 Abr 2017)

Los veganos tienen más cáncer colono-rectal que los que comemos carne.

Cancer incidence in vegetarians: results from the European Prospective Investigation into Cancer and Nutrition (EPIC-Oxford). - PubMed - NCBI

(para empezar exponen que hay pocos estudios sobre veganismo y cáncer. No les debe interesar, digo yo...)


----------



## sada (5 Abr 2017)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Te sobra grasa médicamente o es solo estética lo que persigues? Cuando es solo estética, al cuerpo le cuesta muchísimo perder grasa.
> 
> A mí me ha costado muchos meses perder grasa hasta llegar a un 23% que es lo que pretendía, y aumentar músculo hasta un 36% (según mi báscula casera). Ahora estoy estabilizandolo, manteniéndome así para que el cuerpo lo "memorice" y me puedo permitir muchos excesos sin que varíen las cifras.



yo creo que estéticamente, peso 65 y llevo una 38/40 del zara. ayer mismo compre unos vaqueros de la 40 y me quedan perfectos. 
lo malo que se me acumula todo el los muslos y cadera.


----------



## capital tali (5 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> yo creo que estéticamente, peso 65 y llevo una 38/40 del zara. ayer mismo compre unos vaqueros de la 40 y me quedan perfectos.
> lo malo que se me acumula todo el los muslos y cadera.



La grasa que te mata es la de la barriga, la grasa en muslos y caderas es un indicador de fertilidad...que algunos hombres agradecen  .


----------



## Pirro (5 Abr 2017)

Estoy acojonado con la velocidad con la que estoy bajando de peso. 

En su día hace año y medio con este hilo recién comenzado comencé a practicar los consejos nutricionales aquí expuestos y perdí en poco tiempo más de 15 kgs, pasando de 105 a menos de 90. Un cambio de trabajo y de turnos me llevó a recuperar malos hábitos del pasado, a desterrar la cocina y a comer 9 de cada 10 veces fuera de casa o pidiendo a domicilio y así, a fecha de 25 de marzo de 2017 llevaba ya bastantes meses pesando entre 98 y 100 kgs -1.82, constitución gruesa-. Ese mismo día decidí poner coto al proceso de derroición física que estaba experimentado y volver a mandar el trigo y demás cereales a tomar por culo y a meter una rutina HIIT con kettlebell 3 días por semana -vamos, que la he hecho tres veces desde que empecé-. En este tiempo he estado con ayunos 16/8 y he hecho un ayuno de 24 horas. 

Pues en poco más de diez días he pasado de 98.3 kgs y 109 cm de perímetro abdominal a pesar 94 kgs con 106 cm de abdomen. Y hambre no he pasado, he estado comiendo de dos a tres veces al día hasta saciarme. Supongo que estaba reteniendo una cantidad indecente de líquidos y de ahí lo abultado de la pérdida inicial de peso. Aún así no creo que sea bueno perder tanto peso tan rápidamente. 

¿Algún consejo para ralentizar esta súbita bajada de peso sin recurrir a refinados? Yo con ir perdiendo 1kg por semana voy que me mato, no tengo prisas. ¿Quizás meter arroz/papa en todas las comidas?


----------



## Qui (5 Abr 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Estoy acojonado con la velocidad con la que estoy bajando de peso.
> 
> En su día hace año y medio con este hilo recién comenzado comencé a practicar los consejos nutricionales aquí expuestos y perdí en poco tiempo más de 15 kgs, pasando de 105 a menos de 90. Un cambio de trabajo y de turnos me llevó a recuperar malos hábitos del pasado, a desterrar la cocina y a comer 9 de cada 10 veces fuera de casa o pidiendo a domicilio y así, a fecha de 25 de marzo de 2017 llevaba ya bastantes meses pesando entre 98 y 100 kgs -1.82, constitución gruesa-. Ese mismo día decidí poner coto al proceso de derroición física que estaba experimentado y volver a mandar el trigo y demás cereales a tomar por culo y a meter una rutina HIIT con kettlebell 3 días por semana -vamos, que la he hecho tres veces desde que empecé-. En este tiempo he estado con ayunos 16/8 y he hecho un ayuno de 24 horas.
> 
> ...



Eso del principio es todo agua, sigue igual y verás como no pierdes peso a tanta velocidad. Los tres primeros días no cuentan, yo cada fin de semana cojo un par de kilos que para el martes ya no están.


----------



## lost_77 (5 Abr 2017)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Sii se te va la pérdida de peso de las manos, patatas con alioli casero.



Bueno, almidón retrogradado de la patata fría (alto en fibras prebióticas) y mayonesa, es casi cetogénico


----------



## sada (5 Abr 2017)

Qué opináis de la quinoa¿ al parecer es proteína vegetal y no sabe a nada. Ni idea porque nunca la he comido ni cocinado


----------



## bizarre (5 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> Qué opináis de la quinoa¿ al parecer es proteína vegetal y no sabe a nada. Ni idea porque nunca la he comido ni cocinado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cazarr (5 Abr 2017)

Hoy he tenido una pequeña discusión (pacífica, eso sí) en el trabajo sobre dietas. :: Sé que es absurdo discutir con abejitas atareadas, pero he intentado mantenerme al margen hasta que alguien ha soltado la clásica gilipollez de las cinco-seis comidas diarias. :ouch:

Lo más gracioso es que la más vociferante ha sido una gorda que ha tenido que operarse porque, decía, ninguna dieta le había servido (para adelgazar). No le he dicho lo obvio, que era que en el trabajo cada puto día se zampaba sus patatitas, su zumito, su cerveza y su magdalena mañanera.

Pues bien. Que "hay que comer cinco o seis veces al día" por cojones, que es lo que se ha hecho "toda la vida". *Y que ayunar engorda*!!! :: Su razonamiento: "cuando el cuerpo ve que no obtiene comida, la reserva", aunque uno esté como una vaca.

Que la ración de harina (pan, pasta...) es sagrada, que no hace nada, que te hace bien sí o sí.

Que hay que comer cinco-seis veces porque si no, el cuerpo pasa hambre y almacena grasa. Engordas. Que tiene que estar haciendo la digestión "permanentemente" (sic).

Luego me han salido con noséqué de los diabéticos, a lo que me he abstenido de opinar porque no sé cómo es en su caso (ya por cuestión de curiosidad, si alguien me explica qué debería hacer un diabético, se lo agradeceré).

En fin, qué cruz. Cuando les he preguntado si hace 10.000 años también comían ochenta veces al día han puesto cara de estreñidos y me han mirado como si estuviera hablando de los Anunnaki. ::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> De todo y nada bueno :ouch:
> Al menos con croissants calentitos las penas son menos penas ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-mar-2017 at 09:53 ----------
> ...



Elenita, guapa, me tienes preocupado...¿ no tendras nada serio verdad ?...:|


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hoy he tenido una pequeña discusión (pacífica, eso sí) en el trabajo sobre dietas. :: Sé que es absurdo discutir con abejitas atareadas, pero he intentado mantenerme al margen hasta que alguien ha soltado la clásica gilipollez de las cinco-seis comidas diarias. :ouch:
> 
> Lo más gracioso es que la más vociferante ha sido una gorda que ha tenido que operarse porque, decía, ninguna dieta le había servido (para adelgazar). No le he dicho lo obvio, que era que en el trabajo cada puto día se zampaba sus patatitas, su zumito, su cerveza y su magdalena mañanera.
> 
> ...



Como esas tengo yo a diario con gente que presumiblemente es inteligente. Claro me ven delgado (perdí 17kg) y se creen que me muero de hambre con dietas hipo y que me mato a aeróbicos, cuando les cuento mi vida cortocircuitan y algunos incluso insultan. 

Voy a tomar la decisión de cada vez que que me pregunten decir que como 80% cereales diarios, muchas harinas y pan en todas las comidas y que evito las grasas, todas, sólo una cucharadita de aceite de oliva pequeña, porqu engorda, nada de nueces y por supuesto la grasa animal es el enemigo, veneno, veneno fus fus... y a tomar por culo!


----------



## lewis (5 Abr 2017)

Pues yo les enseño las lonchas de 1 cm. de panceta ibérica recién comprada y les digo:
"mira lo que como" ¡payaso!. :


----------



## Cazarr (5 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Como esas tengo yo a diario con gente que presumiblemente es inteligente. Claro me ven delgado (perdí 17kg) y se creen que me muero de hambre con dietas hipo y que me mato a aeróbicos, cuando les cuento mi vida cortocircuitan y algunos incluso insultan.
> 
> Voy a tomar la decisión de cada vez que que me pregunten decir que como 80% cereales diarios, muchas harinas y pan en todas las comidas y que evito las grasas, todas, sólo una cucharadita de aceite de oliva pequeña, porqu engorda, nada de nueces y por supuesto la grasa animal es el enemigo, veneno, veneno fus fus... y a tomar por culo!



Me ha tocado los huevos porque hace un año que (inspirado por este hilo, por cierto) estoy redescubriendo mi interés por la nutrición. Estudié en su día a nivel menor, pero me enseñaban el mismo dogma que se ha desmentido aquí y lo dejé a medias. Y que una paleta que ha sido incapaz de adelgazar diez kilos me pretenda dar lecciones de revista Cosmopolitan...






Pero bueno, a partir de ahora fingiré ser borreguito y santas pascuas.

Por cierto, reitero lo del caso de los diabéticos, que tengo curiosidad. Si se ha hablado ya aquí o si conocéis algún artículo (siempre basado en la ciencia, naturalmente) sobre qué alimentación deberían llevar, os lo agradecería.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Abr 2017)

Lo mejor para los conlaparedismos que estáis comentando (y lo digo por experiencia propia) es esto:


----------



## DDT (5 Abr 2017)

Os recomiendo ver en youtube los videos (más de 1100) de entre 5-11 minutos de metabolismotv. Van en la línea de que lo que engorda y provoca la diabetes son los carbohidratos simples no las grasas ni las proteínas.


----------



## qbit (5 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Como esas tengo yo a diario con gente que presumiblemente es inteligente. Claro me ven delgado (perdí 17kg) y se creen que me muero de hambre con dietas hipo y que me mato a aeróbicos, cuando les cuento mi vida cortocircuitan y algunos incluso insultan.
> 
> Voy a tomar la decisión de cada vez que que me pregunten decir que como 80% cereales diarios, muchas harinas y pan en todas las comidas y que evito las grasas, todas, sólo una cucharadita de aceite de oliva pequeña, porqu engorda, nada de nueces y por supuesto la grasa animal es el enemigo, veneno, veneno fus fus... y a tomar por culo!



No lo hagas. Diles la verdad y disfruta viendo su escozor. Y si hay alguien con suficiente inteligencia o capaz de cambiar de opinión, pues a esa persona habrás ayudado, y será alguien que se lo merece.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Abr 2017)

Desde hace 5 años que cada miércoles, voy a un bar a eso de las 12 y me pido una tortilla sola, sin pan, y un café.

Aún me acuerdo el primer día que fui y pedí la tortilla. Les especifiqué que sin pan ni nada. Sólo tortilla. Me miraron con cara de "este de que va". Y el primer día me la trajeron sin pan, pero también sin sal ::. Se debieron pensar que estaría a dieta o algo y al no pedir pan, dedujeron que no quería sal (ya me diréis que asociación...). A la tercera semana la dueña del bar lo entendió.

Total, que después de 5 años, ya he conreado una bonita amistad con la dueña.
Esta, es una mujer de unos 50 años, pizpireta y con algo de sobrepeso. No se la puede tildar de gorda ni gordita, pero es la típica mujer algo culona y con brazo. Y siempre pensando en que quiere adelgazar, pero que trabajando en el bar, lo tiene complicado.
Y semana tras semana, terminamos hablando del tema alimentación. Yo le he ido dando píldoras sobre este tema (nunca he citado el palabro paleodieta), pero le he intentando explicar que esto no es una cuestión de contar calorías, que es más bien un tema hormonal, que no tiene sentido comer tantas veces al día, que si la grasa buena hay que comerla...

Y ella erre que erre con lo suyo: Qué que me parece la dieta de los puntos, la dieta de la piña, la dukan, las dietas de 1500 calorías, que si ahora como harinas refinadas, que si no mezclo protes con grasas...

Yo le vuelvo a contar lo mío y ella va diciendo "sí, sí, sí", pero la cervecita no se la quita nadie, los kikos tampoco y su panecillo menos. 

Hace 1 año acudió a la clínica Teknon (Barcelona), para ponerse en manos de profesionales (en lugar de hacer caso a la cosmopolitan de turno). Y me pasó lo que le dijeron. Lo puse en tuiter en su momento y ahora lo he repescado:






Ya veis que nada de grasas, todo light, nada de uvas ni plátanos, sí al pan blanco...

Obviamente culona se quedó. 

Y hará un par de semanas que fue al endocrino (ya veis que es la típica mujer que entre lo que se lee, lo que ha probado y los ejpertos que ha visitado, ya se habrá dejado un dineral en ello. Dinero, tiempo malgastado, y más vueltas que una peonza hasta que se casque su metabolismo).

Hoy he ido al bar y me ha puesto el día de lo que le ha "recetado" el médico endocrino:

Comer 6-7 veces al día
Nada más levantarse COMER siempre. (aunque no se tenga hambre). O manzana o pera (NO PLÁTANO -que imagino que los cargará el diablo-), o tostadas de pan integral.
Media mañana: otra vez algo de fruta o un bocadillo de pan blanco PERO sin aceite. De jamón, atún, cecina... y no me acuerdo de que mas
Comida: ensalada variada con una cucharada de aceite, con medio aguacate, carne tipo pollo o conejo a la plancha. Algun dia legumbres, arroz y pasta. 
Tarde: lácteo desnatado. alguna tostadita, frutos secos, pero muy pocos.
Cena: igual que la comida pero sin hidratos. Pescados. 
En este último punto siempre exclamo haciéndome el sorprendido:
"Cena sin hidratos? Y qué cenas?
Y me dice: Verdura o ensalada.
Y yo: "ah.... y eso que es? Grasa, proteina? "
Obviamente la mujer no ha sabido que responder. De hecho me ha dicho algo así: "pues será proteina o algo será, digo yo".

Los mismos mantras de los últimos 50 años. Uno ya le puede ir explicando las cosas del derecho y del revés, que no salimos de:

- LA GRASA ENGORDA
- COMER COLESTEROL HACE QUE TENGAS COLESTEROL
- SI NO COMES NADA MÁS LEVANTARTE TE MUERES AHÍ MISMO
- Y LO DEMÁS SI ES CON MODERACIÓN ES BUENO

Yo le explico que cada día voy al trabajo en ayunas. Los miércoles, hago una parada a las 12 de la mañana en que la rompo el ayuno con la tortilla. Vuelvo al trabajo para hacer un par de clases y luego tenemos reuniones con lo cual no tengo tiempo para comer. Así que ya no como nada más hasta la hora de la cena (que intento adelantarla un poco según el hambre que tenga).
Hoy han caído medio boniato a la plancha + langostinos tb a la plancha con ajo, perejil, limón... y de postre yogur de oveja con miel cruda y choco negro. 
Más agusto que un arbusto.

Yo ya no le saco el tema pero es que cada semana me viene con un :
Qué te parece esta dieta?
Es verdad lo de ese alimento?
Hasta que punto son malos los yakisoba?
....

No entiende el concepto de natural, fresco. Por mas que le cuentes el ABC de esto, de forma fácil y entendedora hay un perfil de personas que no lo entienden.

A la hora que estoy comiendo la tortilla viene su hijo a comer. El chico tendrás unos 16 años.
Llega con un hambre de mil demonios, da un beso a su madre y lo primero que pilla es un bollo de los que tienen en el bar y acto seguido un refresco. No es cocacola, pero algo parecido. No sé que coño será (parece como un nestea, pero sin serlo).
Y al terminar ya tiene el plato macarrones + carne con patatas fritas. Y de postre yogur o flan (en el bar no tienen fruta, pq no hay demanda de ella, me dijo un día).


En fin, larga vida a esta gente, pq yo como entrenador, me tendría que ganar la vida con otra cosa


----------



## Pirro (6 Abr 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Desde hace 5 años que cada miércoles, voy a un bar a eso de las 12 y me pido una tortilla sola, sin pan, y un café.
> 
> Aún me acuerdo el primer día que fui y pedí la tortilla. Les especifiqué que sin pan ni nada. Sólo tortilla. Me miraron con cara de "este de que va". Y el primer día me la trajeron sin pan, pero también sin sal ::. Se debieron pensar que estaría a dieta o algo y al no pedir pan, dedujeron que no quería sal (ya me diréis que asociación...). A la tercera semana la dueña del bar lo entendió.
> 
> ...



Tal como está el patio bien podría comprar un título de nutricionista del Instituto de la Alimentación de Techuchipalpo, ponerme una bata blanca y cobrarle 50 pavos a la peña por quitarle el pan y las harinas e ir de gurú. En la comunidad con más obesos y diabéticos seguro que hago fortuna. Y con el poder de la bata blanca, las gordas que no hacen ni puto caso escucharían.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 Abr 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Elenita, guapa, me tienes preocupado...¿ no tendras nada serio verdad ?...:|



No juapo. Grave no pero fastidioso y desalentador un rato, aunque parece que en estos días con la medicación que me ha hecho trizas el estómago he mejorado bastante :XX:
En fin, la vida sigue....


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Me ha tocado los huevos porque hace un año que (inspirado por este hilo, por cierto) estoy redescubriendo mi interés por la nutrición. Estudié en su día a nivel menor, pero me enseñaban el mismo dogma que se ha desmentido aquí y lo dejé a medias. Y que una paleta que ha sido incapaz de adelgazar diez kilos me pretenda dar lecciones de revista Cosmopolitan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según si es tipo I o tipo II

La diabetes tipo I la causa un trastorno autoinmune que ataca al páncreas e impide la fabricación de insulina. La prevalencia es mínima, menos del 10% de los diabéticos son tipo I.

La diabetes tipo II, en cambio, la causa una vida de forrarse a refinados, engordar cual gocho, y segregar insulina como si no hubiera un mañana (y a menudo, no lo hay).

Para los tipo I, el control de la glucemia hay que hacerlo pinchando insulina, y como lo que te pinchas no está autorregulado (como lo que segrega el páncreas) es fácil pasarse o quedarse corto.

De ahí las hipoglucemias, los comas diabéticos, etc. Ahí no voy a entrar.

Pero para los tipo II, el problema es DEMASIADA INSULINA.

Y la solución, AYUNAR.

Dame un tipo II, y en una semana te devuelvo a una persona sana...

...que volverá a ser tipo II en dos tardes si se dedica a trasegar refinados, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (6 Abr 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Tal como está el patio bien podría comprar un título de nutricionista del Instituto de la Alimentación de Techuchipalpo, ponerme una bata blanca y cobrarle 50 pavos a la peña por quitarle el pan y las harinas e ir de gurú. En la comunidad con más obesos y diabéticos seguro que hago fortuna. Y con el poder de la bata blanca, las gordas que no hacen ni puto caso escucharían.



Error, para hacer negocio hay que recomendar lo típico que no funciona y así tienen que volver una y otra vez


----------



## suncloud (6 Abr 2017)

Uf, me meto por primera vez en en hilo (hace un par de días), y es complicado leerlo todo entero. Más o menos pillo la idea de lo que aquí se habla. Entiendo que estamos hablando de la paleo dieta, no?

Con todo, y según vosotros, si llegado el caso hay que tomar algo de harina o pan, es mejor que sea integral o da igual o incluso mejor el "refinado" de toda la vida? Nosotros por ejemplo de harinas poca, pero por ejemplo si hacemos algún día una pizza la base la intento hacer con harina integral, casi siempre comprada al granel y que es bio y no se que pollas.

Después en el pan intentamos comer casi siempre integral....

Es una de las dudas que tengo y que no me ha quedado claro leyendo lo que he podido del hilo.

Gracias


----------



## sada (6 Abr 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Desde hace 5 años que cada miércoles, voy a un bar a eso de las 12 y me pido una tortilla sola, sin pan, y un café.
> 
> Aún me acuerdo el primer día que fui y pedí la tortilla. Les especifiqué que sin pan ni nada. Sólo tortilla. Me miraron con cara de "este de que va". Y el primer día me la trajeron sin pan, pero también sin sal ::. Se debieron pensar que estaría a dieta o algo y al no pedir pan, dedujeron que no quería sal (ya me diréis que asociación...). A la tercera semana la dueña del bar lo entendió.
> 
> ...



Obviamente culona se quedó. :::::: lo mejor de todo


----------



## silverwindow (6 Abr 2017)

Un cafe con leche entra dentro los 40gr al dia de hidratos permitidos?

Romperia la cetosis?

Y 2 ?

Pd:lq mujer culona del bar te gusta y lo sabes. X-D


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hoy he tenido una pequeña discusión (pacífica, eso sí) en el trabajo sobre dietas. :: Sé que es absurdo discutir con abejitas atareadas, pero he intentado mantenerme al margen hasta que alguien ha soltado la clásica gilipollez de las cinco-seis comidas diarias. :ouch:
> 
> Lo más gracioso es que la más vociferante ha sido una gorda que ha tenido que operarse porque, decía, ninguna dieta le había servido (para adelgazar). No le he dicho lo obvio, que era que en el trabajo cada puto día se zampaba sus patatitas, su zumito, su cerveza y su magdalena mañanera.
> 
> ...



Y precisamente por lo que comentas, esa señora es una gorda, y siempre lo será. Es como un lavado de cerebro xd.



Rauxa dijo:


> Desde hace 5 años que cada miércoles, voy a un bar a eso de las 12 y me pido una tortilla sola, sin pan, y un café.
> 
> Aún me acuerdo el primer día que fui y pedí la tortilla. Les especifiqué que sin pan ni nada. Sólo tortilla. Me miraron con cara de "este de que va". Y el primer día me la trajeron sin pan, pero también sin sal ::. Se debieron pensar que estaría a dieta o algo y al no pedir pan, dedujeron que no quería sal (ya me diréis que asociación...). A la tercera semana la dueña del bar lo entendió.
> 
> ...



Si algún endocrino nos lee: ¿tiene algún endocrino alguna prueba, por mínima que sea, de que es posible adelgazar simplemente reduciendo la grasa de la dieta y aumentando los hidratos, manteniendo estable la proteína? Porque es lo que recomiendan en el papelajo ese, qué desastre por Dios, qué desastre 

Edito: en el papelajo pone que siempre que se tenga hambre, se puede comer PAN. Opino que esa dieta está hecha para engordar a la gente, no para que adelgacen ::

Muy loco todo.


----------



## bizarre (6 Abr 2017)

Para el torero que ha pedido info sobre la diabetes y pautas de alimentación, leo a este hombre de vez en cuando desde que sada recomendó su lectura
How to Reverse Your Diabetes Type 2 - Diet Doctor


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Abr 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Para el *torero* que ha pedido info sobre la diabetes y pautas de alimentación, leo a este hombre de vez en cuando desde que sada recomendó su lectura
> How to Reverse Your Diabetes Type 2 - Diet Doctor



:

::


----------



## bizarre (6 Abr 2017)

Jajaja, pues que de gracias la otra opción del corrector es florero!!!!


----------



## atika (6 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos:

Es la primera vez que escribo en este hilo. Me habré leído unas 350 páginas, las 200 primeras todas y luego poco a poco.

Hace un año que caí aquí por primera vez. Mido 1.73 y en aquél momento pesaba 74 Kg (y 35 años). Tenía un "principio" de barriga cervecera que no me quitaba. Iba al gimnasio pero nada ni de una manera ni de otra. Yo pensaba que "cuidándome un poco" y metiéndome caña en el gimnasio, todo volvería a su orden: En mi familia mi madre y yo siempre hemos estado súper delgados, vamos que podía comer cualquier mierda y no engordaba. Creo que parte de la culpa de eso era por un poco de ansiedad que tenía cuando era más joven y (no se porqué) que siempre tengo más frio que el resto de las personas, parece que no tengo sangre en las venas, y mi cuerpo trata de entrar en calor, supongo que quemando grasas. Pero no lograba reducir.

A medida que os fui leyendo fue cambiando mi concepción de la alimentación. Así que ahí me vi yo: comprando una bolsa de nueces y suprimiendo en la medida de mis posibilidades azucares y harinas refinadas. He de decir que lácteos por intolerancia no tomo desde hace más tiempo, así que eso que llevaba ganado.

Lo primero que noté fue que durante la primera semana fui mucho al baño, podría decirse que me vacié por dentro.

En un par de semanas de alimentación estricta había perdido tres kilos. A partir de la tercera relaje la "dieta" y si había que salir y comer fuera algo o tomarse una copa o cerveza pues no pasaba nada, se hace y punto, pero en diario paleoalimentación.
En menos de dos meses llegue a 65 kilos y me asusté, pero seguí con la alimentación, y sorpresivamente para mi, mi cuerpo se estancó en esos 65 kg, como un óptimo decidido de manera natural por él mismo.

Otro cambio notable es en lo que como a media mañana en el trabajo: Unas nueces. Antes comía una manzana o sándwich y cuando faltaba una hora para irme a comer, estaba que me comía las esquinas de la mesa, y ahora con las nueces tengo una energía brutal para toda la mañana (y no me como mas que 2 o tres)

Luego relajé más la dieta y en diario bebo si me place cerveza, y si es precioso como pasta (cada 15 días aproximadamente) y mi peso va oscilando ente 65 y 66 kg.
Seguí en el gimnasio, y los cambios han sido drásticos, se me marcan sin dificultad los abdominales, más musculación y mejor definición, mejora de la resistencia etc... (aun queda trabajo para el cuerpo que quiero, no me suplemento con nada, y lo que saco lo obtengo del trabajo puro y duro) Pero me miro en el espejo y digo... espectacular.
Mi madre flipa con mi alimentación, cuando como todo lo grasiento (ej: panceta) y le digo que la grasa no importa, que con comer tres veces al día vale y que si tiene hambre que coma nueces... De hecho ha restringido el pan de su alimentación y ya está notando los beneficios.

Escribo todo esto para daros las gracias por todos los consejos que habéis ido dando, al autor del hilo, a Karlos, a Adenocromo y más que me quedo en el tintero seguro.

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Abr 2017)

suncloud dijo:


> Uf, me meto por primera vez en en hilo (hace un par de días), y es complicado leerlo todo entero. Más o menos pillo la idea de lo que aquí se habla. Entiendo que estamos hablando de la paleo dieta, no?
> 
> Con todo, y según vosotros, si llegado el caso hay que tomar algo de harina o pan, es mejor que sea integral o da igual o incluso mejor el "refinado" de toda la vida? Nosotros por ejemplo de harinas poca, pero por ejemplo si hacemos algún día una pizza la base la intento hacer con harina integral, casi siempre comprada al granel y que es bio y no se que pollas.
> 
> ...



Pues para que no le quede duda, si necesita adelgazar, ni pan, ni integral ni nada que huela parezca o suene a harina.

Si ademas parte de un gran sobrepeso u obesidad nada de patatas, y moderacion con fruta y arroz.

Luego ya en su normopeso puede introducir patatas y arroz como una parte de su dieta. Harina de trigo ni blanca ni integral ya que la integral es blanca con pajizo añadido, es igual de mala.

Si despues del proceso echa aun de menos el pan pruebe con espelta o centeno.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Abr 2017)

atika dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Es la primera vez que escribo en este hilo. Me habré leído unas 350 páginas, las 200 primeras todas y luego poco a poco.
> 
> ...



¡Y otro más para bingo! Que no decaiga xd.

Yo la verdad, si algún endocrino nos lee, por favor, que investigue un poco.

Un saludo a Sunwukung y a los cuentacalorías ::

:XX:


----------



## sada (6 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues para que no le quede duda, si necesita adelgazar, ni pan, ni integral ni nada que huela parezca o suene a harina.
> 
> Si ademas parte de un gran sobrepeso u obesidad nada de patatas, y moderacion con fruta y arroz.
> 
> ...



como saber cual es el normopeso de cada uno?


----------



## Gumersindo (6 Abr 2017)

> Uf, me meto por primera vez en en hilo (hace un par de días), y es complicado leerlo todo entero. Más o menos pillo la idea de lo que aquí se habla. Entiendo que estamos hablando de la paleo dieta, no?



No exactamente, algunas cosas pueden coincidir y otras no, algunas personas la siguen otras hacen algo parecido y otras se alejan muy mucho de los dogmas paleos. En lo que hay un consenso más o menos general, resumiendo el hilo, es que lo que hay que evitar casi absolutamente son azúcar y productos refinados.

Lo segundo a evitar serían en general los cereales por la respuesta insulínica que producen y productos procesados, especialmente por el azúcar oculto que contienen y los aditivos de todo tipo que les echan para reducir costes y hacerlos más gustosos al paladar.




> Con todo, y según vosotros, si llegado el caso hay que tomar algo de harina o pan, es mejor que sea integral o da igual o incluso mejor el "refinado" de toda la vida? Nosotros por ejemplo de harinas poca, pero por ejemplo si hacemos algún día una pizza la base la intento hacer con harina integral, casi siempre comprada al granel y que es bio y no se que pollas.
> 
> Después en el pan intentamos comer casi siempre integral....



El pan, las masas de pizzas, los donuts, los cruasanes... todo se hace con harina (refinada, por tanto... vuelve a mi primer párrafo). Encontrar harina verdaderamente integral es muy, muy, difícil, en general lo que hay en los supers no es lo que entendemos por harina integral, y ya no te cuento lo que se vende como pan integral (he sido panadero).

Aún así, para lo que se discute en este hilo, la clave es eliminar ese tipo de alimento por completo. 

Si no puedes vivir sin pizzas y masas, hay alternativas que páginas atrás se han posteado y que seguro que los compañeros que las pusieron te indicarán.

P.D. Luego están los que piensan que alimentarse así es cosa de locos y un par de veganos que entran de vez en cuando a animar el cotarro.


----------



## suncloud (6 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues para que no le quede duda, si necesita adelgazar, ni pan, ni integral ni nada que huela parezca o suene a harina.
> 
> Si ademas parte de un gran sobrepeso u obesidad nada de patatas, y moderacion con fruta y arroz.
> 
> ...



gracias por la opinión. En principio no necesito perder peso, pero tomo nota de cosas de este hilo y de la paleo dieta para mejorar algo mi salud.

Gracias


----------



## Gumersindo (6 Abr 2017)

Por cierto, a propósito de panes integrales (y harinas integrales)



> Mucha gente piensa que lo integral es más sano, pero ¿engorda menos? y sobre todo ¿es integral de verdad?
> 
> En España cada vez se come menos pan, y no es de extrañar, porque con honrosas excepciones, el pan suele ser de baja calidad, industrial y sin sabor. La industria alimentaria hace algo terrible con los cereales: los convierte en harinas refinadas. Eso quiere decir que del grano de cereal solo queda el almidón, que es el ingrediente principal del pan blanco.
> 
> ...



Escrito hace 5 años... aquí


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> como saber cual es el normopeso de cada uno?



Sada sadita, coge la cinta metrica y asi te podemos decir algo mas cerca de la realidad que solo lo que marca la bascula.

El link lo encuentras rapido poniendo en Google 'calcular porcentaje de grasa corporal'. 

Dentro de unos margenes segun constitucion fisica, se puede saber cual es el porcentaje 'normal' segun edad, morfotipo y sexo. La bascula por si sola da una informacion sesgada.


----------



## atika (6 Abr 2017)

Al respecto de lo que había dicho antes y metiendo mis datos en la calculadora de masa corporal:

Su peso está en el rango normal.
Usted no necesita perder peso.

:Aplauso:

Maravilloso.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> No juapo. Grave no pero fastidioso y desalentador un rato, aunque parece que en estos días con la medicación que me ha hecho trizas el estómago he mejorado bastante :XX:
> En fin, la vida sigue....



Que te mejores hermosa...un besín...


----------



## stockman (6 Abr 2017)

Señores/as, llevo 3 dias comiendo 1 cucharada sopera de aceite de coco virgen y justo hoy me voy por la pata abajo. Puede ser por el aceite de coco?


----------



## elmastonto (6 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero para los tipo II, el problema es *DEMASIADA INSULINA*.



La confusión y desconocimiento en este hilo cada vez se supera más, reconozco que a veces me dá por entrar y leer algo para echarme unas risas... pero ya lo que encima clama al cielo es ver este nivel de analfabetismo hablando de cuestiones médicas y haciendo afirmaciones como esa.

El problema de la tipoII no es demasiada insulina, es todo lo contrario... *DEFICIENCIA DE INSULINA* para regular la glucosa en sangre. La resistencia que se genera previamente (durante bastante tiempo) suele ser entre otras cosas por EXCESO de energía (sí, desbalance, ese que decís que es una leyenda urbana xD), y con el tiempo esto continuado las células se van haciendo resistentes a la insulina; y no porque sea "mala" la insulina, al contrario.

Pero para el diabético tipoII esta resistenia pasa a ser algo totalmente secundario; su principal preocupación y riesgo, e insisto en esto.. el peor mal que se cierne es el AZÚCAR ELEVADO EN SANGRE permanentemente, porque la insulina que genera es insuficiente para regularlo.

Te voy a decir un pequeño secreto que se conoce a voces? sabes cómo se revierte una tipoII? CON INSULINA.

Ahora cualquier cateto preguntaría.. "y no sería más lógico simplemente reduciendo hidratos?" jajaja, es que lo estoy viendo venir. En serio con eso que has dicho que un tipoII el problema es mucha insulina has quedado más ridículo es difícil; yo por dignidad me quedaría callado y no seguiría para no liarla más.




> Dame un tipo II, y en una semana te devuelvo a una persona sana...



Sí claro, cómo no? "quitando pan" a que sí?? ..y con tu varita mágica :XX::XX:


----------



## Rauxa (6 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> La confusión y desconocimiento en este hilo cada vez se supera más, reconozco que a veces me dá por entrar y leer algo para echarme unas risas... pero ya lo que encima clama al cielo es ver este nivel de analfabetismo hablando de cuestiones médicas y haciendo afirmaciones como esa.
> 
> El problema de la tipoII no es demasiada insulina, es todo lo contrario... *DEFICIENCIA DE INSULINA* para regular la glucosa en sangre. La resistencia que se genera previamente (durante bastante tiempo) suele ser entre otras cosas por EXCESO de energía (sí, desbalance, ese que decís que es una leyenda urbana xD), y con el tiempo esto continuado las células se van haciendo resistentes a la insulina; y no porque sea "mala" la insulina, al contrario.
> 
> ...



Nunca un nick había definido tan bien a su propietario.

Muchos de mis clientes son diabéticos (que obviamente se pinchan su insulina) y de momento nadie ha revertido. Se comen su pan, sus macarrones y se pinchan su insulina, y que no hay manera tú...


----------



## elmastonto (6 Abr 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Nunca un nick había definido tan bien a su propietario.
> 
> Muchos de mis clientes son diabéticos (que obviamente se pinchan su insulina) y de momento nadie ha revertido. Se comen su pan, sus macarrones y se pinchan su insulina, y que no hay manera tú...



Voy a presuponer que te enteras de lo que lees y que esos muchos de tus "clientes" a los que te refieres son tipoII, como he dicho... correcto?


----------



## Rauxa (6 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Voy a presuponer que te enteras de lo que lees y que esos muchos de tus "clientes" a los que te refieres son tipoII, como he dicho... correcto?



Si, tipo II. Y todo el día con los macarrones y pan, que como bien sabrás, estimula la insulina.

Y algún tipo I que son los que se pinchan, básicamente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Voy a presuponer que te enteras de lo que lees y que esos muchos de tus "clientes" a los que te refieres son tipoII, como he dicho... correcto?



Pero tu de donde sales? Espero que no seas profesional de la salud.

'Causas

La insulina es una hormona producida en el páncreas por células especiales, llamadas beta. El páncreas está por debajo y detrás del estómago. La insulina es necesaria para mover el azúcar en la sangre (glucosa) hasta las células. Dentro de las células, esta se almacena y se utiliza posteriormente como fuente de energía.

Cuando usted tiene diabetes tipo 2, los adipocitos, los hepatocitos y las células musculares no responden de manera correcta a dicha insulina. Esto se denomina resistencia a la insulina. Como resultado de esto, el azúcar de la sangre no entra en estas células con el fin de ser almacenado como fuente de energía.

Cuando el azúcar no puede entrar en las células, se acumula un nivel alto de este en la sangre, lo cual se denomina hiperglucemia. El cuerpo es incapaz de usar la glucosa como energía. Esto lleva a los síntomas de la diabetes tipo 2.

Por lo general, la diabetes tipo 2 se desarrolla lentamente con el tiempo. La mayoría de las personas con esta enfermedad tienen sobrepeso o son obesas en el momento del diagnóstico. El aumento de la grasa le dificulta al cuerpo el uso de la insulina de la manera correcta.

La diabetes tipo 2 puede presentarse también en personas delgadas. Esto es más común en los adultos mayores.

Los antecedentes familiares y los genes juegan un papel importante en la diabetes tipo 2. Un bajo nivel de actividad, una dieta deficiente y el peso corporal excesivo alrededor de la cintura aumentan el riesgo de que se presente esta enfermedad.'

Esto esta sacado de medicineplus que es una pagina bastante oficialista.

Mira que lo dicen claro el problema es que la glucosa no es capaz de entrar en las celulas por una resistencia y eleva los niveles en sangre, y no por falta de insulina.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 Abr 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Que te mejores hermosa...un besín...



Gracias juapo :X


----------



## elmastonto (6 Abr 2017)

A ver, lo que tenéis es profundos errores de concepto, porque estáis cegados con el pan y las pastas, y no entendéis la situación. El pan y la pasta estimulan la insulina, Y ESE EFECTO ES BUENO PARA UN TIPOII.. sí, así como lo escucháis. Cuál es el problema? la forma en que lo hacen, porque a la par elevan la glucosa más aún en sangre que es justo su mal N1. Con lo cuál estás en las mismas o peor, mal camino.

Lo que necesita en primera instancia es mayor secreción de insulina en relación a la carga glucémica (CG) del alimento. Os recuerdo que los CH no son ni mucho menos los únicos que estimulan la insulina, también lo hacen ciertos aminoácidos y ácidos grasos. Las legumbres por ej, pueden llegar a ser tan insulinogénicas como la patata, aun teniendo menos CG, los lácteos, el suero... de ahí que en esos casos sean buenas opciones para regular la glucosa. En cambio hay otros hidratos lentos recomendados por algunos médicos, que lo que hacen es cagarla más, porque elevan muy poco la glucosa durante mucho tiempo, pero son 0 (o casi) insulinogénicos. Pero claro si el pan y la pasta que son rápidos son malos, los lentos tienen que ser buenos... jajaja. Este tipo de mentalidad es el resultado de tener una visión reduccionista y limitada de la situación, basada en dogmas.

Un TipoII tiene que jugar con estas cosas, saber qué hidratos, proteina y grasas (aquí jugar con los mct y las sales cetónicas puede ser otro apoyo muy importante); por supuesto usar un CGM y glucómetro para ver glucosa y cetonas. Y tratar de buscar un profesional, un médico de verdad que esté un poco al día y sepa de qué va el tema.

Y ser muy suspicaz de cualquier tontería que lee en un foto, como la que puso el otro de que el problema es exceso de insulina xDDDDDDD

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 22:05 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mira que lo dicen claro el problema es que la glucosa no es capaz de entrar en las celulas por una resistencia y eleva los niveles en sangre, y no por falta de insulina.



Te lo he explicado en el primer post. Hay resistencia a la insulina, pero llegado a ese punto su problema ya no es la insulina, SON LOS NIVELES ALTÍSIMOS DE GLUCOSA en sangre. La insulina que tiene no es suficicente para bajarlos, y si no se ocupa de eso LO PRIMERO se expone a desarrollar la tipoI más temprano que tarde, y ahí si que no habrá vuelta atrás. Te recuerdo que son esos niveles altísimos de glucosa lo que lleva al problema autoinmune a destruir las beta-cells, no la insulina. De hecho la insulina es protectora de las beta-cells.

Y ten la dignidad de exponer por tí mismo y no hacer copy-pastes de internet, que no sea para referencias a datos concretos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Gracias juapo :X



Tú más...


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> A ver, lo que tenéis es profundos errores de concepto, porque estáis cegados con el pan y las pastas, y no entendéis la situación. El pan y la pasta estimulan la insulina, Y ESE EFECTO ES BUENO PARA UN TIPOII.. sí, así como lo escucháis. Cuál es el problema? la forma en que lo hacen, porque a la par elevan la glucosa más aún en sangre que es justo su mal N1. Con lo cuál estás en las mismas o peor, mal camino.
> 
> Lo que necesita en primera instancia es mayor secreción de insulina en relación a la carga glucémica (CG) del alimento. Os recuerdo que los CH no son ni mucho menos los únicos que estimulan la insulina, también lo hacen ciertos aminoácidos y ácidos grasos. Las legumbres por ej, pueden llegar a ser tan insulinogénicas como la patata, aun teniendo menos CG, los lácteos, el suero... de ahí que en esos casos sean buenas opciones para regular la glucosa. En cambio hay otros hidratos lentos recomendados por algunos médicos, que lo que hacen es cagarla más, porque elevan muy poco la glucosa durante mucho tiempo, pero son 0 (o casi) insulinogénicos. Pero claro si el pan y la pasta que son rápidos son malos, los lentos tienen que ser buenos... jajaja. Este tipo de mentalidad es el resultado de tener una visión reduccionista y limitada de la situación, basada en dogmas.
> 
> ...



Esto se llama mandar al piromano a apagar el fuego.

Lo que aqui tenemos clarisimo:
Refinados->sobrepeso->mas refinados->obesidad->mas refinados->resistencia a la insulina->sindrome metabolico y/o diabetes tipo II.

Aqui hay dos opciones:
- Ud niega que exista esta relacion directa entre exceso de consumo de azucar y la cadena de enfermedades metabolicas.

- No niega esta relacion, pero propone seguir con la saludable practica de consumir refinados y que de alguna forma milagrosa esto ayude a mejorar esos sintomas.

De verdad que espero que tenga alguna explicacion con un minimo de logica.

Pd. En la diabetes tipo II el pancreas funciona pero ante una resistencia su capacidad no es infinita. No veo ningun disparate que el conforero hable de exceso ya que da todo lo que puede pero no es suficiente.


----------



## Ultra Chad (6 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> La confusión y desconocimiento en este hilo cada vez se supera más, reconozco que a veces me dá por entrar y leer algo para echarme unas risas... pero ya lo que encima clama al cielo es ver este nivel de analfabetismo hablando de cuestiones médicas y haciendo afirmaciones como esa.
> 
> El problema de la tipoII no es demasiada insulina, es todo lo contrario... *DEFICIENCIA DE INSULINA* para regular la glucosa en sangre. La resistencia que se genera previamente (durante bastante tiempo) suele ser entre otras cosas por EXCESO de energía (sí, desbalance, ese que decís que es una leyenda urbana xD), y con el tiempo esto continuado las células se van haciendo resistentes a la insulina; y no porque sea "mala" la insulina, al contrario.
> 
> ...













Todos podemos soltar alguna estupidez en algún momento, pero TÚ, por tu prepotencia y necedad, efectivamente demuestras que eres *"elmastonto"*.

Te adjunto un post que explica bastante bien el tema.

Entrevista de un niño ,Gabriel (Diabetes tipo 1) al Profesor Tim Noakes (Diabetes tipo 2)

MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS
La Meteo que viene: MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS


--

Hay varias estratégias para revertir la diabetes tipo 2

*El ayuno
*El ayuno intermitente con dieta cetogénica o baja en carbohidrátos (alta en grasas y moderada en proteínas)
*Ayunar días alternos
....
Con estas estratégias naturales, el principal problema lo tendrán enfermos que se traten con insulina, que con esas estratégias tendran que controlar (reducir) la dosis de insulina (con control médico)




> La Insulina es la clave de todo para la buena salud y longevidad. Cuanto más baja la mantengas en tu vida, mejor salud para tu corazón y para tu cerebro tendrás. SON LOS NIVELES ALTOS DE INSULINA (INSULINO RESISTENCIA) LO QUE CAUSA LA ENFERMEDAD CARDIOVASCULAR, NO EL COLESTEROL. Toma aquellos alimentos que no la eleven (grasas saludables) o que la eleven de forma suave y elegante (verduras, hortalizas). Come comida real y desecha la comida procesada y los azúcares refinados (dulces, refrescos, pan, pasta). Come sólo 2 ó 3 veces al día (no 5 veces!) pues son las horas en ayunas las que mantienen la insulina baja y favorecen la sensibilidad a la insulina (no su resistencia, que nos lleva a nieveles altos). Recuerda que el pan sube más el azúcar en la sangre (índice glucémico de 69) que el azúcar de mesa (índice glucémico de 59). Son los niveles altos de insulina (inducidos por los azúcares refinados) lo que daña nuestras arterias y nos mata, no el colesterol. Dr. Joseph R. Kraft MD (Diabetes Epidemic and you)






> Los carbohidratos ingeridos disparan la insulina, hormona almacenadora de grasa (triglicéridos). Hormona que también inhibe la Lipolisis. Es decir, al ingerir cargohidratos, la elevación de la insulina impide "quemar grasas". En ese estado sólo quemamos carbohidratos (que duran poco y por eso nos entra de nuevo hambre). La forma de quemar grasas y de no almacenarlas es tener niveles bajos de insulina. Cómo se hace eso?? Reduciendo la ingesta de carbohidratos (azúcares, zumos, pan, pasta, arroz) y aumentando el de grasas saludables (aceite de oliva, aceite de coco, huevos, mantequilla, nata, aguacates, frutos secos, queso, yogur griego, pescado, carne, semillas, etc) combinándolo con una buena base de verduras y hortalizas, claro. Pero... las grasas engordan, no Jorge?? Pues no. Si comes grasas, quemarás grasas. Si comes carbo-hidratos, quemarás carbohidratos mientras almacenas grasas. Puedes ser un quemador de azúcar, como la mayoría de los obesos (la grasa no la queman, la transportan sobre ellos) o un quemador de grasas, utilizándolas en lugar de almacenarlas. Pero Jorge! No es un tema de calorías? De gastar más que las que ingieres? De hacer ejercicio? Que me lías! Pues no. No depende del número de calorías. Es un tema homonal. NOS ENGORDA LA INSULINA, NO LAS CALORÍAS. Las calorías son unidades de energía. Qué energía quieres quemar? Grasas o carbohidratos? De ti depende. Más información en Diet Doctor - Empowering People Everywhere


----------



## Rauxa (6 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> A ver, lo que tenéis es profundos errores de concepto, porque estáis cegados con el pan y las pastas, y no entendéis la situación. El pan y la pasta estimulan la insulina, Y ESE EFECTO ES BUENO PARA UN TIPOII.. sí, así como lo escucháis. Cuál es el problema? la forma en que lo hacen, porque a la par elevan la glucosa más aún en sangre que es justo su mal N1. Con lo cuál estás en las mismas o peor, mal camino.
> 
> Lo que necesita en primera instancia es mayor secreción de insulina en relación a la carga glucémica (CG) del alimento. Os recuerdo que los CH no son ni mucho menos los únicos que estimulan la insulina, también lo hacen ciertos aminoácidos y ácidos grasos. Las legumbres por ej, pueden llegar a ser tan insulinogénicas como la patata, aun teniendo menos CG, los lácteos, el suero... de ahí que en esos casos sean buenas opciones para regular la glucosa. En cambio hay otros hidratos lentos recomendados por algunos médicos, que lo que hacen es cagarla más, porque elevan muy poco la glucosa durante mucho tiempo, pero son 0 (o casi) insulinogénicos. Pero claro si el pan y la pasta que son rápidos son malos, los lentos tienen que ser buenos... jajaja. Este tipo de mentalidad es el resultado de tener una visión reduccionista y limitada de la situación, basada en dogmas.
> 
> ...




Un médico de "verdad", de los que está "al día", dice lo mismo que dices tú, que es lo mismo que dice la ciencia en estos últimos 50-60 años. 

Y es ahora cuando se están dando cuenta del error; el problema no es la glucosa sino la insulina. Es un error ir glucómetro en mano, mirando el azúcar.

El problema es la insulina.

Se puede tener la glucosa alta y la insulina baja (china tradicional, que comían mucho arroz, glucosa alta, pero baja insulina, gracias a no comer fructosa y a comer pocas veces al día).
Y por contra, se puede tener la insulina alta y la glucosa baja. 

Es un binomio GLUCOSA-INSULINA. Y la ciencia lleva unos cuantos decenios errando el tiro. 

Jason Fung (nefrólogo), lo explica muy bien. Aquí tienes su blog traducido al idioma de Cervantes.

Y abre un poco tu mente, macho. Vienes con los preceptos de hace 50 años. Que la cosa va avanzando...
Repensando verdades: Comprendiendo la
Repensando verdades: Dieta baja en carbohidratos para diabetes tipo 1


----------



## elmastonto (6 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esto se llama mandar al piromano a apagar el fuego.



"Mandar que te inunden la casa mejor a que se te queme" sería más aproximado al escenario insulina-glucosa en un tipoII. 



> Lo que aqui tenemos clarisimo:
> Refinados->sobrepeso->mas refinados->obesidad->mas refinados->resistencia a la insulina->sindrome metabolico y/o diabetes tipo II.
> 
> Aqui hay dos opciones:
> ...



Lo que tenéis es un poco cacao, con cosas sin sentido y algunas verdades a medias que aisladas no sirven de mucho.

La etiología del síndrome metabólico es más compleja de lo que sugieres partiendo de los "refinados" que para vosotros en vuestra filosofía dogmática representarían el demonio, satán. Esto no significa que comer basura, procesados, aditivos... no sea un factor que agrave o tenga peso en el desarrollo, PERO NO ES DETERMINANTE en absoluto. Es como si ahora igual que vosotros surge otro grupo donde el enamigo es el "tabaco"... y desde ese momento el tabaco se convierte en la raiz del mal de todos los males del mundo. Obviamente el tabaquismo es fatal para la salud, pero de ninguna manera conduce sistemáticamente al síndrome metabólico. Lo que sí puede hacer es aumentar el número de papeletas para que desarrolles ese u otros problemas. 

La causa más común, es que la gente come de más, así de sencillo. Aquí en españa es muy común el "vivir para comer" en lugar de al revés, y mucha gente con un estilo de vida más bien sedentario, se puede estar metiendo tranquilamente 1000kcal más de las que necesita. Ese execeso de energía como hábito diario, año tras año, aunque lento termina pasando factura. Y bueno, aquí es donde la comida industrial, procesada, adulterada... induce a promover esos hábitos. Comida hipercalórica que engaña los mecanismos con que la mente regula el apetito y la saciedad, calorías vacías desprovistas de nutrientes... etc. Con este tipo de comida pasa que es más fácil pasarse de vueltas sin enterarse; pero al final el principal problema es ese EXCESO DE ENERGÍA unido al sedentarismo. Luego hay muchas más, hábitos actuales muy dañinos como la deficiencia de luz solar adecuada, entornos que generan estés crónico, toxinas y factores ambientales que alteran el sistema hormonal, endocrino... hay muchos grandes factores de riesgo, y vosotros os centráis en el pan y las panaderías xDD, es tan ridículo...

La pasta y el pan (los de elaboración tradicional) en absoluto son ni tan refinados ni procesados como los pintáis. Coméis cosas mucho más procesadas que un pan hecho con harina (no las industriales enriquecidas) obtenida por medios puramente mecánicos y fermentada con masa madre y cocida. O la pasta, que la podéis hacer en casa fresca a partir del cereal (que no es el trigo común, es un tetraploide). Y ambos son, para una persona sana, con sensibilidad a la insulina, en deportistas una fuente de energía excepcional, junto con la fruta fresca, las patatas.. etc.

Esto no significa que sean convenientes para todo el mundo. Que una persona sedentaria se hinche a ellos como si no hubiera un mañana, o personas que sin ser diabéticos, sean prediabéticos (un porcentaje enorme de la población lo es sin saberlo gracias mecanismos de prevenión de nuestro sistema médico que brillan por su ausencia)... cuanto más te aproximas a la resistencia a la insulina, cuánto más altos son tus medias diarias de gluosa en sangre.. ahí es donde las pastas, harinas, arroz... etc te sobreexponen a empeorarlo.

Pero, en una persona con sensibilidad a la insulina perfecta? un deportista con un metabolismo OK que usa los CH adecuadamente (fosforilación oxidativa)? en ese escenario esos alimentos que poneis en una cruz son una bendición. Pero sois incapaces de verlo porque ya habéis ideado una filosofía dogmática, con vuestras "figuras" defenestradas y las alternativas "salvadoras". Eso sí, de metabolismo energético 0, pero 0 patatero. Lo más que alcanzáis muchos es a enlazar o copypastear algún artículo de una web de por ahí xD.


----------



## Rauxa (6 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> "Mandar que te inunden la casa mejor a que se te queme" sería más aproximado al escenario insulina-glucosa en un tipoII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uno va perdiendo sensibilidad a la insulina a medida que se va haciendo mayor y va consumiendo hidratos refinados. 
Maradona, Nacho Fernandes (futbolista Real Madrid), Artur Ashe.... y tanto más son deportistas de élite o lo han sido y diabéticos.
Los deportistas diabéticos más famosos - El 14 de noviembre es el Día Mundial de la... | Marca.com

Por más joven que uno sea, por más sensible que se sea, llega un punto que si se hacen las cosa mal (azúcares, hidratos refinados), se puede ser prediabético en un plis plas. Y de ahí a la diabetes, hay un paso.


----------



## elmastonto (6 Abr 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Se puede tener la glucosa alta y la insulina baja (china tradicional, que comían mucho arroz, glucosa alta, pero baja insulina, gracias a no comer fructosa y a comer pocas veces al día).
> Y por contra, se puede tener la insulina alta y la glucosa baja.



Hay hoy en día pocas cosas tan TAN *TAN* claras, con tanta evidencia y unanimidad existen, de que los niveles de glucosa elevados (hablo de las medias 24h) es una de las condiciones que más erosiona la salud desde todos los flancos y acelera el envejecimiento. Y no la hiperinsulinemia -que sí, lleva a la resistencia-; pero ésta es una consecuencia de lo anterior, no al revés. Hay cosas que son muy debatibles, como si es mejor la grasa como sustrato principal, si lo son los HC.. etc. Pero desde luego esta que te digo NO LO ES. Ya puedes preguntar a Jason Fung, R.Peat, Lustig, Petro Dobromylskyj... o a Javier Cárdenas. Ya te lo adelanto yo, eso es un hecho. 

Si ignoras o no entiendes esto, no tiene sentido seguir debatiendo de nada.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 23:57 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Uno va perdiendo sensibilidad a la insulina a medida que se va haciendo mayor y va consumiendo hidratos refinados.



Lo primero es cierto. Lo segundo NO (o no tiene porqué). Con la edad nos vamos haciendo más resistentes a TODO; cada vez las glándulas tienen que secretar más cantidad para señalizar.. pero no sólo pasa con la insulina; todas las hormonas hipofisiarias y sus órganos target, adrenales, sexuales, tiroides... todo se va haciendo poco a poco menos eficiente. Es ley de vida, pero tb es cierto que luego cada uno dentro de su control, hábitos, estilo de vida, puede puede retrasar o ralentizarlo más.. o acelerarlo!!

Sigues con tu reduccionismo de hidratos=insulina; y te repito, hay muchos más factores que influyen sobre la insulina tanto para bien o para mal, y que tb pueden inducir a la resistencia. Se puede hacer resistente a la insulina sin nada de hidratos, vía cetosis... lo que se conoce como "resistencia a la insulina fisiológica", que es adaptativa y "sostenible" (con muchos) matizes... pero esa es otra historia. Lo que me refiero es que puedes cagarla bien sin necesidad de hidratos; via inflamación, con el cortisol elevado 24/7 (la hipoglucemia dispara el cortisol), por exceso de ácidos grasos (ciclo de Randle), sobrecargando el hígado, que es uno de LOS MAYORES implicados en la homeostasis de la glucosa en sangre... etc. 

Del mismo modo que puedes perfectamente tener una sensibilidad PERFECTA incluyendo pan, pasta y arroz en la dieta.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Hay hoy en día pocas cosas tan TAN *TAN* claras, con tanta evidencia y unanimidad, que los niveles de glucosa elevados (hablo de las medias 24h) es uno de las mayores condiciones que erosiona la salud y acelera el envejecimiento. Y no la hiperinsulinemia -que sí, lleva a la resistencia-; pero ésta es una consecuencia de lo anterior, no al revés.
> 
> Si ignoras o no entiendes esto, no tiene sentido seguir debatiendo de nada.



Que continuas con los mantras de hace 50 años. No avanzaremos nada si continuamos con eso. 

El comer muchas veces al día, el comer mucho azúcar, mucho refinado, el ir muy estresado, el cortisol por las nubes, el dormir poco y mal, el no hacer deporte, el ir muy medicado... es lo que hace que tengamos problemas de insulina.

Causa y consecuencia. Las confundes de pleno.

Si damos un chute de insulina al cuerpo es para disminuir la glucosa en sangre. Pero resulta que este no es el problema real.

Sabemos que el exceso de glucosa en sangre es un problema. Pero pq no podemos pensar que un exceso de glucosa dentro de las células tb lo es?
La glucosa no se elimina; se va a los ojos, riñones, nervios... Por más que enchufemos insulina al cuerpo, la glucosa no desaparece, simplemente la vamos trasladando de un sitio a otro. Y un exceso de glucosa provoca podredumbre (amputaciones, ceguera...).
Esto de alguna forma es lo que dices tu y lo que dice gran parte de la medicina oficial. Exceso de glucosa es malo, ok.

El problema no es la resistencia a la insulina (que no deja de ser una característica humana, que nos permitió avanzar y evolucionar en su momento).
El problema real es la *hiperinsulinemia.* 

La diabetes ha intentado ser curada tocando la glucosa (hiperglicemia) pero fue un error. La diabetes, viene por una hiperinsulinemia.
La hiperglicemia no es el problema; si damos insulina al cuerpo no arreglamos nada. Al contrario.

La diabetes es una enfermedad de exceso de glucosa en sangre y la resistencia a la insulina es la consecuencia de este exceso de glucosa.

O sea; como mucha glucosa y obtengo resistencia a la insulina.
Si comemos mucha glucosa solo tenemos dos opciones:
- O la quemamos
- O no comemos más (ayuno)

Enchufar insulina para intentar bajarla no es el remedio.
La insulina alta es tóxica. Estamos intentando curar a través de la insulina cuando es esta la que nos intoxica y agrava el problema.

Si como mucha glucosa, hay que hacer ayunos estratégicos y/o moverse más o directamente dejar de comer ciertos alimentos.

Fíjate la secuencia:

- Comer muchos azúcares conlleva a tener una hiperinsulinemia (insulina alta). Ello me va a comportar, entre otras, un hígado graso y de paso a aumentar mi resistencia a la insulina y a un hiperglicemia (tengo tanta glucosa por culpa de los azúcares en sangre, que tengo que ir liberando más insulina para poder repartir esa glucosa entre los órganos, cosa que no va a poder ser y por tanto genero una hiperglicemia. Y resulta que estamos intentando tratar el problema desde la hiperglicemia cuando el problema está en el punto 1: comer demasiados azúcares/HC que me comporta un hiperinsulinemia).
Lo ve? 
Usted está intentando enchufar más insulina y yo estoy intentando que no haya tanta glucosa para que no sea necesaria tanta insulina (repito, que es tóxica)

Te pongo un ejemplo que puso Jason Fung.

Vagón de tren:
Gente que entra en el vagón: glucosa. Tenemos mucha gente (glucosa) que intenta entrar en el vagón. Es difícil que entren todos, así que el cuerpo pide más policía (insulina), para que los empujen y así entren en dicho vagón.

Que hace la medicina? Crea más policia (más insulina), para empujar aún más fuerte y así hacer que toda la glucosa quepa en ese vagón (célula).
Total, que ese vagón-célula termina sobrecargándose de glucosa y restará obligada a crear grasa para poder descongestionarse.
Así que lo que tenemos que hacer es vaciar el tren-célula. Cómo?
- Bajando hidratos
- Ayunando

O sea, hay que actuar sobre la glucosa pero no por la glucosa en sí, sino por la insulina, por su exceso (hiperinsulinemia). Si bajo hidratos y ayuno, no tendré la insulina alta. 

El problema además es si comemos mucha fructosa. Esta, sólo se puede metabolizar en el hígado. No circula por la sangre como si lo hace la glucosa. Ni el cerebro, ni los músculos...pueden usar la fructosa.
El tener alta la fructosa no implica tener alta la glucosa (otra razón de más para ver lo poco útil que es mirarse la glucosa en sangre)
Si tenemos alta la fructosa, tendremos alta la insulina que nos hará acumular grasa en el hígado.

Así pues el problema de fondo no es la glucosa en sí. Es la hiperinsulinemia agravado por una alta ingesta de glucosa y sobretodo de fructosa. 

Y ello no se soluciona enchufando más insulina (policia), sino procurando que los índices de glucosa/fructosa sean los adecuados. Si esto es así, no hay pq preocuparse de la insulina.


De alguna forma me estás diciendo que lo que tenemos que hacer es dar insulina + insulina + insulina para así hacer que la glucosa entre en las células y posteriormente la insulina baje.
Pero es tanta la glucosa que habría que gestionar (puesto que comemos muchos refinados) que terminamos sobrecargando nuestro órganos y terminando con una diabetes, con ceguera, amputaciones... 

Detectas un problema: exceso de glucosa y lo arreglas con un chute de insulina (que es algo tóxico y que no ayuda en nada al problema de la glucosa).

Qué hay un exceso de glucosa/fructosa? No enchufe insulina; baje HC y ayune. Y de paso, muévase. 
Si quiere usted engordar enchúfese insulina, no glucosa. LA venden en farmacias, compruebe usted mismo sus efectos. Como le he dicho antes, uno puede comer mucha glucosa y no engordar o no tener efectos negativos (chinos tradicionales). No pasa lo mismo con la insulina. Esta es tóxica y a más insulina, más problemas.

Quiere usted bajar la glucosa? Si ha entendido que la glucosa no desaparece sino que se reparte entre los órganos, entenderá entonces que dar insulina no lleva a ninguna parte. Está dando un tóxico a su cuerpo simplemente para repartir la glucosa a diferentes órganos.

Yo lo hago distinto; como 2 veces al día, alguno días como bastante glucosa (pero mi pico de insulina es bajo), ayuno y hago deporte. 

A usted le parece normal que 150 personas intenten entrar en un vagón que está preparado sólo para 100. O hacemos el vagón más grande o le decimos a la gente-glucosa, que no vengan todos a la misma hora. 
Pero llamar a al triple de policia-insulina no servirá de mucho. Al contrario.


----------



## elmastonto (7 Abr 2017)

Cuando digo la glucosa elevada como primer medida a atajar, me estaba refiriendo a un diabético tipoII, te recuerdo que esto derivó de ese punto donde SmilingJack dijo que el problema ahí era el exceso de insulina. No, ahí primero que se preocupe de regular la glucosa lo primero pq es lo que le va a conducir a la destrucción de las células beta, y no la insulina. En un diabético tipoII eso es lo primero a evitar.


Por tanto no mezclemos las cosas. La hiperinsulinemia como consecuencia de la hiperglucemia -ahora hablando ya de una persona no diabética- está claro que va a perjudicar a todo el sistema, de mano es lo que genera resistencia. Ahí no hay duda. Pero es que en esto es absurdo es relacionar esto con el pan, pasta, arroz. Es tan sencillo como, partiendo de una persona sana, usar ese tipo de hidratos en aquellos momentos en los que la sensibilidad está más alta, como después de una sesión de entrenamiento. Y una cantidad proporcional al atp consumido, que lo normal es que con comida "de verdad" -no química, no aditivos, no industrial.. etc- el cerebro regula correctamente via leptina lo que necesita.


Otra cosa es que uno se meta un platazo de pasta, media pizza familiar o pan con arroz después de ver una película en casa o hacer ganchillo. Cuando encima hace apenas 4 horas que comio algo similar. Ostia claro, entonces resulta que los almidones rápidos son los malos???? encima es comida procesada, con aditivos y técnicas ingeniadas para engañar a nuestro cerebro y que consumamos más, entonces ya está liada. Pero eso no significa que la pasta y el pan sean malos, ehhh?? Esto pasa por SOBRECONSUMO, por el "comer por comer" tan típico español, que es lo que ya he dicho anteriormente que se produce un desbalance energético brutal, y vosotros diciendo que no, que eso del desbalance energético es un mito xD.


En otro caso, en el de un deportista que use esos mismos HC pan, pasta, arroz, fruta... etc. después de un entreno fuerte, en ese caso el efecto será el opuesto, repondrá energía y promoverá una mayor sensibilidad a la insulina, aumentará el número de receptores en las células, que absorverán la glucosa sin ser "bañadas" en insulina, porque bastará una cantidad ajustada para reponer el ATP, al mismo tiempo que estabiliza el cortisol; y la propia insulina ejerce efecto protector en las células beta pancreáticas.


Como ves, dos escenarios distintos; una misma cosa puede ser sana y conveniente en uno, o perniciosa en el otro.

Cuando una persona ya está medio KO, es decir no diabética pero prediabética, con ligera resistencia a la insulina, con más del 20-25% de grasa... ahí es cuando -ya un poco tarde- se dá cuenta del panorama y descubre la solución "mágica" de cortar hidratos y subir grasas y proteínas -que son menos eficientes energéticamente- pero sacian más y les quitan la losa de pasar hambre sin resignarse al uso de los CH que cada vez manejan peor (cada vez les dispara más la insulina y cada vez más alta la gluocosa). 

Y es entonces cuando creeéis que habéis reinventado la rueda. Ohhh, podemos comer lo que queramos (mentira) y no subimos de peso y encima hasta bajamos!! Eran los almidones rápidos los malos!!! Pues no. Habéis encontrado un "parche" que medio-arregla el descosido temporalmente y de "aquella manera" EN VUESTRA SITUACIÓN. Pero erráis -y mucho- si pensáis que es universal y extrapolable a todas las demás, y que dichos almidones son malos para el resto que está sano porque hace un uso adecuado (ojo, hablo de almidones rápidos como pan tradicional, pasta normal, arroz... pero no de comida industrial, proesada, envasada, aditivos.. etc, que vosotros lo metéis todo en el mismo saco).


----------



## Clavisto (7 Abr 2017)

Vaya, se han dignado a mandarnos a uno de sus profresionales. Esto marcha.

El próximo que sea algo más humilde, menos sobraete, que aún yendo en el mismo plan previsto ("tenéis razón en algo pero no en casi todo) lo haga de una manera menos directa, más sibilina, que este es como una charo en una pasteleria y no está convenciendo ni a Bartolo.

Necesitáis un maquiavelo de más vuelos, que aquí no contáis con el incalculable valor de la siempre engañosa imagen.

Sólo la palabra. Y los HECHOS que se traducen de ellas.


Saludos a la policía farinácea y azucarera.


----------



## barborico (7 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Y es entonces cuando creeéis que habéis reinventado la rueda. Ohhh, podemos comer lo que queramos (mentira) y no subimos de peso y encima hasta bajamos!! Eran los almidones rápidos los malos!!! Pues no. Habéis encontrado un "parche" que medio-arregla el descosido temporalmente y de "aquella manera" EN VUESTRA SITUACIÓN. Pero erráis -y mucho- si pensáis que es universal y extrapolable a todas las demás, y que dichos almidones son malos para el resto que está sano porque hace un uso adecuado (ojo, hablo de almidones rápidos como pan tradicional, pasta normal, arroz... pero no de comida industrial, proesada, envasada, aditivos.. etc, que vosotros lo metéis todo en el mismo saco).



Yo soy una persona normal, no tengo diabetes ni sobrepeso nunca y puedo comer todo lo que quiera. Voy al gimnasio 4 veces por semana.

Subjetivamente, lo que noto es que cuando aumento el consumo de harinas y azúcares empieza a aparecer un flotador de grasa en la tripa (se dejan de marcar los abdominales), que desaparece cuando dejo de tomarlas y hago ayunos intermiententes. Y sí, esos efectos aparecen dando igual el tipo de pan (normal, hecho con masa madre con doble horneado, no importa. Si que es verdad que sienta mejor, pero el flotador sigue apareciendo).

Curioso, eh?

Si habla como un pato, camina como un pato, vuela como un pato, nada como un pato, folla como un pato y de sus huevos salen patitos, probablemente sea un pato.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Cuando digo la glucosa elevada como primer medida a atajar, me estaba refiriendo a un diabético tipoII, te recuerdo que esto derivó de ese punto donde SmilingJack dijo que el problema ahí era el exceso de insulina. No, ahí primero que se preocupe de regular la glucosa lo primero pq es lo que le va a conducir a la destrucción de las células beta, y no la insulina. En un diabético tipoII eso es lo primero a evitar.



Aquí ha habido un claro problema de comunicación.
A ver si puedo ser más claro: la RAIZ de la diabetes tipo II es un exceso de insulina. Entendido, ojo, no como un exceso funcional (más de la que se necesita) sino como un exceso comparativo (más que en un individuo sano).
Porque sí, un diabético tipo II tiene a la vez DEMASIADA insulina (insulinemia elevada) y DEMASIADO POCA (aun así, no consigue controlar la glucemia)

Por supuesto que la hiperglucemia es peligrosa, y que controlar la glucemia es importante, pero NO SOLUCIONA EL PROBLEMA, es un mero parche. Un parche que además, no es que no solucione, sino que AGRAVA EL PROBLEMA A FUTURO.

Haciendo un símil náutico: un diabético tipo II es como un barco con una vía de agua. Tengo que *achicar* (controlar la glucemia), porque si no el barco se hunde. Pero si *no tapo la vía* (corregir la insulinorresistencia), por más que achique el agua va a seguir entrando. Es más, resulta que la bomba de achique (insulina exógena) me agranda la vía de agua (la insulinemia alta aumenta la insulinorresistencia).

Así que ¿Qué podemos hacer?

1.- Podemos soltar lastre para subir la línea de carenado (LCHF), de modo que tal vez logremos que el boquete quede a nivel y no siga entrando agua (glucemia estable sin insulina exógena), pero en esas condiciones no podemos reparar la vía de agua, y cualquier vaivén (cualquier exceso) va a empeorar la situación y obligarnos a achicar y agrandar el boquete.

2.- Podemos soltar aún más lastre (cetogénica) para lograr que el boquete quede totalmente fuera del agua y pueda empezar a repararse, y con el boquete sobre la linea de carena, el agua acumulada en el casco empieza a salir sola. Pero otra vez, el oleaje nos puede jugar malas pasadas, y nos va a costar Dios y ayuda arreglar el estropicio.

3.- O podemos sacar el barco del agua, llevarlo a dique seco, y allí repararlo fácil y rápidamente (ayuno). 

4.- También podemos IGNORAR EL BOQUETE y SEGUIR ACHICANDO (o sea, lo que hacen los médicos prescribiendo insulina a cholón), aunque eso haga el boquete más, y más y más grande, y necesitemos cada vez bombas más y más y más grandes que a su vez hacen el boquete más y más y más grande. Hasta que no hay bomba en el mundo capaz de achicar toda el agua, y empiezan las inundaciones (amputaciones y daños a los tejidos) hasta el naufragio final.



> Por tanto no mezclemos las cosas. La hiperinsulinemia como consecuencia de la hiperglucemia -ahora hablando ya de una persona no diabética- está claro que va a perjudicar a todo el sistema, de mano es lo que genera resistencia. Ahí no hay duda. Pero es que en esto es absurdo es relacionar esto con el pan, pasta, arroz. Es tan sencillo como, partiendo de una persona sana, usar ese tipo de hidratos en aquellos momentos en los que la sensibilidad está más alta, como después de una sesión de entrenamiento. Y una cantidad proporcional al atp consumido, que lo normal es que con comida "de verdad" -no química, no aditivos, no industrial.. etc- el cerebro regula correctamente via leptina lo que necesita.



¿Cómo va a ser absurdo? La alta insulinemia es la que genera insulinorresistencia. Además, favorece la DNL, inhibe la lipólisis y provoca una caída brusca de la glucemia que activa el reflejo del hambre, y vuelta a empezar.

¿Y qué provoca alta insulinemia? Los hidratos rápidos (pasta, pan, arroz).

Encima, existe otra vía más hacia la insulinorresistencia, el consumo desmedido de *fructosa*. La fructosa se metaboliza únicamente en el hígado, donde, en un entorno de alta insulinemia, queda retenida y es transformada primero en glucógeno y, cuando ya no queda espacio, en grasa.

Si eso sucede más rápido de lo que el hígado puede exportar grasa, hey presto! hígado graso. Y el hígado graso TAMBIÉN provoca insulinorresistencia

¿De dónde coño sale tanta fructosa? A no ser que seas un chimpancé, de la fruta no. Sale del AZÚCAR y del HFCS que tienen el 99,99% de los productos procesados pseudoalimentarios.



> Otra cosa es que uno se meta un platazo de pasta, media pizza familiar o pan con arroz después de ver una película en casa o hacer ganchillo. Cuando encima hace apenas 4 horas que comio algo similar. Ostia claro, entonces resulta que los almidones rápidos son los malos???? encima es comida procesada, con aditivos y técnicas ingeniadas para engañar a nuestro cerebro y que consumamos más, entonces ya está liada. Pero eso no significa que la pasta y el pan sean malos, ehhh?? Esto pasa por SOBRECONSUMO, por el "comer por comer" tan típico español, que es lo que ya he dicho anteriormente que se produce un desbalance energético brutal, y vosotros diciendo que no, que eso del desbalance energético es un mito xD.



Es que el "comer por comer" no sale de la nada. Sale de estimular la respuesta del hambre ante una bajada brusca de la glucemia, que es consecuencia de haber comido hidratos rápidos mezclados con proteína y *casi sin grasa ni fibra* (*ambas ralentizan la absorción*); sin fibra porque todo es ultrarrefinado, y sin grasa porque la grasa es _mu mala y engodda_.

El desbalance energético, por enésima vez en el hilo, *no es un mito, sino una tautología sin aplicaciones prácticas*. Sí, engordas por culpa del desbalance energético. Sí, adelgazas por culpa del desbalance energético. Pero tienes *tan poco control* sobre ese desbalance, que saber eso te sirve de bien poco.

También sabemos que lo que nos impide volar es la gravedad, y que para volar basta un empuje vertical superior al peso, pero eso *en poco nos ayuda a alzar el vuelo* ¿no?



> En otro caso, en el de un deportista



: mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina por el ejercicio


> que use esos mismos HC pan, pasta, arroz, fruta... etc. después de un entreno fuerte,



:las células del músculo están vacías, esos hidratos rápidos irán a formar glucógeno muscular


> en ese caso el efecto será el opuesto, repondrá energía y promoverá una mayor sensibilidad a la insulina, aumentará el número de receptores en las células, que absorverán la glucosa sin ser "bañadas" en insulina, porque bastará una cantidad ajustada para reponer el ATP, al mismo tiempo que estabiliza el cortisol; y la propia insulina ejerce efecto protector en las células beta pancreáticas.



Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.
Pero mientras que deportistas comiendo "sano" después de entrenar duro hay cuatro, gordos haciendo dietas destinadas _ab initio_ al fracaso primero y atiborrándose después, cada vez hay más.

Que el mensaje de un hilo que se llama _Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? _ vaya dirigido a estos últimos no debería sorprender a nadie.



> Como ves, dos escenarios distintos; una misma cosa puede ser sana y conveniente en uno, o perniciosa en el otro.
> 
> Cuando una persona ya está medio KO, es decir no diabética pero prediabética, con ligera resistencia a la insulina, con más del 20-25% de grasa... ahí es cuando -ya un poco tarde- se dá cuenta del panorama y descubre la solución "mágica" de cortar hidratos y subir grasas y proteínas -que son menos eficientes energéticamente- pero sacian más y les quitan la losa de pasar hambre sin resignarse al uso de los CH que cada vez manejan peor (cada vez les dispara más la insulina y cada vez más alta la gluocosa).



Es que no se trata sólo de evitar esos CH que cada vez manejas peor.

Se trata de que, si se deja al cuerpo descansar, la insulinorresistencia se *revierte* y vuelves a poder manejar los CH correctamente.

Se trata de que la Diabetes tipo II *no tiene por qué ser una enfermedad crónica progresiva*...

...pero por algún motivo, *el que te vende la insulina no quiere ni oir hablar del tema.*



> Y es entonces cuando creeéis que habéis reinventado la rueda. Ohhh, podemos comer lo que queramos (mentira)



Mentira no: podemos comer lo que queramos, porque *nuestro sistema endocrino ya se encarga de que no queramos comida de más*, y porque si de vez en cuando se nos va la mano, tenemos las herramientas *correctas* para compensarlo.



> y no subimos de peso y encima hasta bajamos!! Eran los almidones rápidos los malos!!! Pues no. Habéis encontrado un "parche" que medio-arregla el descosido temporalmente y de "aquella manera" EN VUESTRA SITUACIÓN.



Ni temporalmente, ni de aquella manera. Soluciona el problema, punto.

La sensibilidad a la insulina se recupera, punto.

Y se vuelve a recuperar una y otra vez si hace falta, punto.



> Pero erráis -y mucho- si pensáis que es universal y extrapolable a todas las demás, y que dichos almidones son malos para el resto que está sano porque hace un uso adecuado (ojo, hablo de almidones rápidos como pan tradicional, pasta normal, arroz... pero no de comida industrial, proesada, envasada, aditivos.. etc, que vosotros lo metéis todo en el mismo saco).



Yerras tú al no entender que aquí NADIE dice que la *comida de verdad* sea mala porque sean hidratos rápidos.

Aquí nadie tiene problemas con patatas, boniatos, arroz y *pan de verdad* (que a día de hoy es más raro que el oro, y casi igual de caro).

De hecho, repetidas veces se ha comentado que los hidratos son necesarios para ESTABILIZAR, porque si sigues dale que le das, puedes llegar a tener problemas de INFRAPESO.

Ahora, que para ADELGAZAR es mejor evitarlos, nos ha jodío. Si estás gordo es porque tienes problemas de insulinorresistencia, y en esa situación los hidratos rápidos te hacen la zancadilla.

Ahora, el "pan" y la pasta hechas con harina ultrarrefinada, esos pa usté.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2017 at 10:11 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> La confusión y desconocimiento en este hilo cada vez se supera más, reconozco que a veces me dá por entrar y leer algo para echarme unas risas... pero ya lo que encima clama al cielo es ver este nivel de analfabetismo hablando de cuestiones médicas y haciendo afirmaciones como esa.



Quítese la venda. El problema radica en que usted ya viene con la idea preconcebida de que sabe todas las respuestas y no tiene nada que aprender, y menos de unos analfabetos.

Pero, dejando a un lado que usted ni puta idea tiene de si somos analfabetos o *reputados nefrólogos especialistas en el tratamiento de la diabetes*, sucede que a veces el doctor sabe tanto que *no ve lo que tiene delante de las narices *



> El problema de la tipoII no es demasiada insulina, es todo lo contrario... *DEFICIENCIA DE INSULINA* para regular la glucosa en sangre. La resistencia que se genera previamente (durante bastante tiempo) suele ser entre otras cosas por EXCESO de energía (sí, desbalance, ese que decís que es una leyenda urbana xD), y con el tiempo esto continuado las células se van haciendo resistentes a la insulina; y no porque sea "mala" la insulina, al contrario.



Como dije antes, se puede tener deficiencia FUNCIONAL de insulina y a la vez exceso COMPARATIVO de insulina. Un obeso mórbido puede al mismo tiempo tener MUCHA fuerza en las piernas, ser capaz de levantar, por ejemplo, 120 kilos (que yo no podría), y a la vez no tener SUFICIENTE fuerza en las piernas para moverse a sí mismo, porque pesa más de 120 kilos.



> Pero para el diabético tipoII esta resistenia pasa a ser algo totalmente secundario; su principal preocupación y riesgo, e insisto en esto.. el peor mal que se cierne es el AZÚCAR ELEVADO EN SANGRE permanentemente, porque la insulina que genera es insuficiente para regularlo.



Secundario como la vía de agua de mi ejemplo. Por supuesto que el problema de un barco que se hunde es el agua en el casco, por supuesto que para un diabético el problema es la hiperglucemia.

Pero eso es PAN PARA HOY (pun intended) Y AMPUTACIONES PARA MAÑANA 



> Te voy a decir un pequeño secreto que se conoce a voces? sabes cómo se revierte una tipoII? CON INSULINA.



FALSO. Una persona que se pincha insulina no revierte su enfermedad. Mañana (o dentro de un ratito) se tiene que volver a pinchar insulina. 
Sigue siendo tipo II, y además, cada vez más.

Lo que usted dice es que una pulmonía se cura con aspirinas. No, peor, que una pulmonía se cura con corticoides.



> Ahora cualquier cateto preguntaría.. "y no sería más lógico simplemente reduciendo hidratos?" jajaja, es que lo estoy viendo venir. En serio con eso que has dicho que un tipoII el problema es mucha insulina has quedado más ridículo es difícil; yo por dignidad me quedaría callado y no seguiría para no liarla más.



Espero que haya quedado claro a qué me refería.
Y espero que tenga al menos el decoro de reconocer que me entendió mal (posiblemente a propósito, aunque le concedo el beneficio de la duda que usted a mí no).



> Sí claro, cómo no? "quitando pan" a que sí?? ..y con tu varita mágica :XX::XX:



No.

Ayunando. El barco, al dique seco a achicarlo y tapar la vía.

Y si quiere pruebas, eche un vistazo a la *sorprendente mejora de la glucemia y sensibilidad a la insulina de los operados de bypass gástrico*, aún antes de que hayan tenido tiempo de hacer uso de su mutilado sistema digestivo.

Mejoran porque la operación les obliga a AYUNAR durante casi una semana, y con eso es bastante para recuperar GRAN PARTE de la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida.


----------



## luiso350 (7 Abr 2017)

Uf, muy largo esto para leerlo todo.

Resumiendo, ¿Que debemos comer?. Yo tengo 36 años, voy al gym por temporadas, como de todo (menos comida chatarra y dulces) y tengo la barriguita cervecera, los abdominales ni de coña salen. 

Tengo que quitar los hidratos?. Puf, menudo lío llevo ya.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Abr 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Vaya, se han dignado a mandarnos a uno de sus profresionales. Esto marcha.
> 
> El próximo que sea algo más humilde, menos sobraete, que aún yendo en el mismo plan previsto ("tenéis razón en algo pero no en casi todo) lo haga de una manera menos directa, más sibilina, que este es como una charo en una pasteleria y no está convenciendo ni a Bartolo.
> 
> ...



Que tenga que entrar cada cuanto en cuanto algun individuo a vendernos que los farinaceos son buenos buenisimos, que comer con moderacion, los rollos de siempre.

A ver si alguno me convence de que meterse todo el mogollon de aditivos que lleva la harina actual es saludable. Y no hay escapatoria los llevan TODOS los productos elaborados con harina de trigo incluyendo el pan. A saber:

Humectantes: Glicerina, propilenglicol (E1520) y sorbitol. Carbonatos, fosfato amónico y sulfatos. lecitina (E-322) de soja (más barata) o huevo, monoglicéridos y diglicéridos de ácidos grasos esterificados con diacetil tartárico (E-472e). almidones y fermentos: dextrosa (sacarosa) o glucosa, fructosa y fécula de patata se usan en harinas que van a ser fermentadas para alimentar a las levaduras y acelerar. Blanqueantes: Persulfatos, bromato de potasio.

Y por ultimo como despues del refinado quedan tan pocos nutrientes es habitual meterles alguna proteina y vitaminas.

No voy a volver a incidir en que una harina refinada provoca la misma o mas respuesta insulinica que el azucar puro, que ya estamos hartos de decirlo.

La OMS cada vez baja mas la cantidad de azucar recomendada, los gobiernos penalizando bebidas azucaradas, pero ninguno dira ni pio de las harinas que son iguales o peores por motivos obvios.


----------



## barborico (7 Abr 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> Uf, muy largo esto para leerlo todo.
> 
> Resumiendo, ¿Que debemos comer?. Yo tengo 36 años, voy al gym por temporadas, como de todo (menos comida chatarra y dulces) y tengo la barriguita cervecera, los abdominales ni de coña salen.
> 
> Tengo que quitar los hidratos?. Puf, menudo lío llevo ya.



Solo los que provienen de harinas y azúcares. Verduras y carne puedes comer todas las que quieras, en principio.


----------



## luiso350 (7 Abr 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Solo los que provienen de harinas y azúcares. Verduras y carne puedes comer todas las que quieras, en principio.



Pero esa lleva muy poco CH no?. Y la fruta?. Las grasas?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Abr 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> Pero esa lleva muy poco CH no?. Y la fruta?. Las grasas?



¿Esa, a qué te refieres con esa::??
A ver a modo resumen, no tomes azúcar añadida y mira que en lo que compres no venga puesta, nada de procesados ni grasas malas (las trans las peores), nada de harinas refinadas (pan, pasta), come verdura y hortalizas, fruta a poder ser entera antes que en zumos, pescado, buena carne sin miedo cerval a las grasas, legumbres de vez en cuando, arroz a ser posible integral, frutos secos, huevos...si comes algo de pan que sea integral de verdad. Yo a esto le añado yogures y avena en copos que tomo para el desayuno, queso fresco... y nada de esto desnatado, uso bastante aceite de oliva... pero básicamente es mi dieta.


----------



## orcinsu (7 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿Esa, a qué te refieres con esa::??
> A ver a modo resumen, no tomes azúcar añadida y mira que en lo que compres no venga puesta, nada de procesados ni grasas malas (las trans las peores), nada de harinas refinadas (pan, pasta), come verdura y hortalizas, fruta a poder ser entera antes que en zumos, pescado, buena carne sin miedo cerval a las grasas, legumbres de vez en cuando, arroz a ser posible integral, frutos secos, huevos...si comes algo de pan que sea integral de verdad. Yo a esto le añado yogures y avena en copos que tomo para el desayuno, queso fresco... y nada de esto desnatado, uso bastante aceite de oliva... pero básicamente es mi dieta.



Con el arroz tengo mis dudas. El arroz integral al final tiene más inconvenientes que ventajas. Tiene prácticamente el mimso IG que el arroz blanco de grano largo (basmati por ejemplo) o el vaporizado. Sin embargo tiene muchísimos más anti nutrientes. Además también leí que al ser el grano entero no se eliminaban las toxinas de la tierra.
Los chinos no comían arroz integral...

A ver si alguien puede aportar algo más sobre esto. Rauxa o Smiling Jack parece que tienen bastantes conocimientos.

Un saludo


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Abr 2017)

orcinsu dijo:


> Con el arroz tengo mis dudas. El arroz integral al final tiene más inconvenientes que ventajas. Tiene prácticamente el mimso IG que el arroz blanco de grano largo (basmati por ejemplo) o el vaporizado. Sin embargo tiene muchísimos más anti nutrientes. Además también leí que al ser el grano entero no se eliminaban las toxinas de la tierra.
> Los chinos no comían arroz integral...
> 
> A ver si alguien puede aportar algo más sobre esto. Rauxa o Smiling Jack parece que tienen bastantes conocimientos.
> ...



::
Joer. Menos mal que arroz como una vez al mes o más....


----------



## sada (7 Abr 2017)

esto es lo que hay en mi lista de la compra básica
verduras
huevos
tocino casero
chorizos caseros
carnes
pescados
aguacate
cacao 100
chocolates minimo 70% de cacao
fruta mejor fresas arándanos, frambuesas
leche de coco, harina de coco, almendra molida
frutos secos: nueces, pistachos etc
aceite de coco
y leche de almendra porque no tomo lácteos desde hace unos meses
xilitol para endulzar,


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> esto es lo que hay en mi lista de la compra básica
> verduras
> huevos
> tocino casero
> ...



La leche de almendra me parece una estafa,,, lleva un porcentaje ridículo de almendra y encima le suelen echar azúcar :ouch: parece aguachirri ::


----------



## sada (7 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> La leche de almendra me parece una estafa,,, lleva un porcentaje ridículo de almendra y encima le suelen echar azúcar :ouch: parece aguachirri ::



la q compro es sin azúcares añadidos pero si es una estafa;
Almond Breeze® Zero


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Abr 2017)

Acabo de escuchar en las noticias que la celiaquía es un virus y que ya están trabajando en la vacuna, ¿alguien más lo ha escuchado?::

---------- Post added 07-abr-2017 at 15:04 ----------

Un virus estomacal normalmente inofensivo puede ser un factor desencadendante de la celiaquía - 20minutos.es


----------



## Pirro (7 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que tenga que entrar cada cuanto en cuanto algun individuo a vendernos que los farinaceos son buenos buenisimos, que comer con moderacion, los rollos de siempre.
> 
> A ver si alguno me convence de que meterse todo el mogollon de aditivos que lleva la harina actual es saludable. Y no hay escapatoria los llevan TODOS los productos elaborados con harina de trigo incluyendo el pan. A saber:
> 
> ...



Es que excluir las harinas de la dieta a nivel masivo supondría un problema económico de primera magnitud. Las harinas en todas sus formas son alimentos baratísimos, no perecederos y detrás de su producción y distribución hay multinacionales con capacidad de doblegar voluntades. Es muchísimo más costoso producir un gramo de proteína o un gramo de grasa que producir un gramo de hidratos refinados. Y deja bastante menos margen comercial. Es en esencia el pienso de la humanidad.

Millones de personas incorporándose a la dieta sana, comiendo más carne, pescado, huevos, frutos secos, aguacates dejarían a muchos otros consumidores sin acceso a esos alimentos. 

No creo que veamos nunca una recomendación oficial para renunciar a las harinas, tan sólo disparos al aire -como diría AYN RANDiano- para que cada cual tome sus propias decisiones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Abr 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Es que excluir las harinas de la dieta a nivel masivo supondría un problema económico de primera magnitud. Las harinas en todas sus formas son alimentos baratísimos, no perecederos y detrás de su producción y distribución hay multinacionales con capacidad de doblegar voluntades. Es muchísimo más costoso producir un gramo de proteína o un gramo de grasa que producir un gramo de hidratos refinados. Y deja bastante menos margen comercial. Es en esencia el pienso de la humanidad.
> 
> Millones de personas incorporándose a la dieta sana, comiendo más carne, pescado, huevos, frutos secos, aguacates dejarían a muchos otros consumidores sin acceso a esos alimentos.
> 
> No creo que veamos nunca una recomendación oficial para renunciar a las harinas, tan sólo disparos al aire -como diría AYN RANDiano- para que cada cual tome sus propias decisiones.



Sinceramente con la tecnología actual para producir vegetales, mire usted almería, yo no creo que esto sea así exactamente. Liberaríamos mucho suelo para pasto de animales que luego nos comeríamos, y las ciudades podrían volver, ojo al palobro volver, a tener un cinturón de granjas alrededor con comida cercana y fresca, y sí, perecedera, porque lo bueno se pudre, por eso es bueno, nunca se fíe de algo que no caduca o que tiene fecha de caducidad muy alta y sale de un supermercado.


----------



## Pirro (8 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sinceramente con la tecnología actual para producir vegetales, mire usted almería, yo no creo que esto sea así exactamente. Liberaríamos mucho suelo para pasto de animales que luego nos comeríamos, y las ciudades podrían volver, ojo al palobro volver, a tener un cinturón de granjas alrededor con comida cercana y fresca, y sí, perecedera, porque lo bueno se pudre, por eso es bueno, nunca se fíe de algo que no caduca o que tiene fecha de caducidad muy alta y sale de un supermercado.



Estás hablando de producción relocalizada, cerca de del consumidor, de pequeñas industrias en vez de grandes multinacionales...Y sí, creo que es a lo que debemos tender pero los intereses de los de siempre harán todo lo que esté en su mano para impedirlo.


----------



## bizarre (8 Abr 2017)

orcinsu dijo:


> Con el arroz tengo mis dudas. El arroz integral al final tiene más inconvenientes que ventajas. Tiene prácticamente el mimso IG que el arroz blanco de grano largo (basmati por ejemplo) o el vaporizado. Sin embargo tiene muchísimos más anti nutrientes. Además también leí que al ser el grano entero no se eliminaban las toxinas de la tierra.
> Los chinos no comían arroz integral...
> 
> A ver si alguien puede aportar algo más sobre esto. Rauxa o Smiling Jack parece que tienen bastantes conocimientos.
> ...



Low Carb Rice? How to Hack Your Rice With Coconut Oil

Esta forma de preparar el arroz es la mejor, también vale el arroz vaporizado


----------



## sada (9 Abr 2017)

A los entendidos por qué se tarda más en perder la grasa de unas determinadas zonas del cuerpo¿ es decir en los hombres la barriga y en las mujeres la barriga y o caderas¿ sin embargo la cara es de las zonas que antes se pierde


----------



## sada (10 Abr 2017)

Atracones y ligoteos, así terminan las noches de juerga de Froilán en Madrid. Noticias de Noticias
jajaja muy bueno el texto pobre froilán si sigue alimentándose así no se como le irá


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> Atracones y ligoteos, así terminan las noches de juerga de Froilán en Madrid. Noticias de Noticias
> jajaja muy bueno el texto pobre froilán si sigue alimentándose así no se como le irá



Déjate de froilanes decadentes y ponnos una foto de cuerpo entero Sada!


----------



## Cormac (10 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> Atracones y ligoteos, así terminan las noches de juerga de Froilán en Madrid. Noticias de Noticias
> jajaja muy bueno el texto pobre froilán si sigue alimentándose así no se como le irá



Es que así come una gran mayoría de la peña. Pero eso si, luego la culpa es de los macarrones y el pan, claro.


Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Déjate de froilanes decadentes y ponnos una foto de cuerpo entero Sada!



Encima de subnormal, baboso.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Es que así come una gran mayoría de la peña. Pero eso si, luego la culpa es de los macarrones y el pan, claro.
> 
> Encima de subnormal, baboso.



Tú eres gilipollas, verdad?:no:


----------



## juanforapor (11 Abr 2017)

Hola, sigo el hilo desde hace tiempo y sigue sin defraudarme. Yo me he quitado 5 kilos (todavía me sobran otros 5 para estar en un peso normal para mi altura) quitando harinas, azucares añadidos, pan, pizza, pasta, alimentos procesados y comiendo más carne, pescado, huevos, verduras y frutos secos. No he dejado la fruta (ahora unas 3 piezas al día) y bebo unos 250 cc de leche al día para acompañar al café. Este vaso de leche no me lo he podido quitar. La verdad es que me quedo saciado y comer así no me aburre. Pero me asalta la duda de si habiendo aumentado proteínas y grasas en mi dieta estaré sobrecargando hígado o riñones. Tengo hipercolesterolemia familiar y problemas de piedras en los riñones. Veo que hay gente aquí que sabe bastante del tema y quizá me podréis echar una mano con esta duda. Gracias Adrenocromo por abrir este tema. Saludos a todos.


----------



## boogie boom (11 Abr 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, sigo el hilo desde hace tiempo y sigue sin defraudarme. Yo me he quitado 5 kilos (todavía me sobran otros 5 para estar en un peso normal para mi altura) quitando harinas, azucares añadidos, pan, pizza, pasta, alimentos procesados y comiendo más carne, pescado, huevos, verduras y frutos secos. No he dejado la fruta (ahora unas 3 piezas al día) y bebo unos 250 cc de leche al día para acompañar al café. Este vaso de leche no me lo he podido quitar. La verdad es que me quedo saciado y comer así no me aburre. Pero me asalta la duda de si habiendo aumentado proteínas y grasas en mi dieta estaré sobrecargando hígado o riñones. Tengo hipercolesterolemia familiar y problemas de piedras en los riñones. Veo que hay gente aquí que sabe bastante del tema y quizá me podréis echar una mano con esta duda. Gracias Adrenocromo por abrir este tema. Saludos a todos.



¿Te has hecho nuevos análisis para ver actualmente tu colesterol? Apostaría una mano a que lo tienes más bajo que antes. 
Las grasas no suben el colesterol, lo hace exactamente lo que te has quitado. 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## piru (11 Abr 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, sigo el hilo desde hace tiempo y sigue sin defraudarme. Yo me he quitado 5 kilos (todavía me sobran otros 5 para estar en un peso normal para mi altura) quitando harinas, azucares añadidos, pan, pizza, pasta, alimentos procesados y comiendo más carne, pescado, huevos, verduras y frutos secos. No he dejado la fruta (ahora unas 3 piezas al día) y bebo unos 250 cc de leche al día para acompañar al café. Este vaso de leche no me lo he podido quitar. La verdad es que me quedo saciado y comer así no me aburre. Pero me asalta la duda de si habiendo aumentado proteínas y grasas en mi dieta estaré sobrecargando hígado o riñones. Tengo hipercolesterolemia familiar y problemas de piedras en los riñones. Veo que hay gente aquí que sabe bastante del tema y quizá me podréis echar una mano con esta duda. Gracias Adrenocromo por abrir este tema. Saludos a todos.



Olvídate del colesterol. Lo importante es la glucosa en sangre y los triglicéridos.
Piedras en los riñones: Si eres cuarentón y las piedras son de oxalato cálcico, ve pensando en reducir el consumo de vegetales: verduras, legumbres y frutas, por ese orden. Y las verduras que consumas que estén bien cocinadas para eliminar al máximo los antinutrientes (oxalatos y demás) con la cocción también se eliminan los nutrientes buenos, pero qué le vamos a hacer. No te preocupes que lo importante está en las proteínas y las grasas.
No soy médico, pero he tenido una cantera en los riñones. ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Abr 2017)

piru dijo:


> Olvídate del colesterol. Lo importante es la glucosa en sangre y los triglicéridos.
> Piedras en los riñones: Si eres cuarentón y las piedras son de oxalato cálcico, ve pensando en reducir el consumo de vegetales: verduras, legumbres y frutas, por ese orden. Y las verduras que consumas que estén bien cocinadas para eliminar al máximo los antinutrientes (oxalatos y demás) con la cocción también se eliminan los nutrientes buenos, pero qué le vamos a hacer. No te preocupes que lo importante está en las proteínas y las grasas.
> No soy médico, pero he tenido una cantera en los riñones. ::



Comentario magufo puramente especulativo, el que voy a desarrollar ahora.

Creo que ya he comentado alguna vez mi periplo por los medicos hasta que cambie de alimentacion.

Despues del traumatologo, y el alergologo el ultimo fue el urologo, que tras las analiticas me dijo que tenia el ph de la orina muy acido (meaba fuego) y tenia calculos en el riñon. Me receto un basificante que me revolvia las tripas.

De motu proprio empece a leer temas sobre alimentos acidificantes y basificantes, y de ahi empece con la paleo.

A lo que iba. Los alimentos refinados son altamente ACIDIFICANTES. Eso provoca un cuadro de dolencias comunes relacionada con diversas inflamaciones musculares y articulares, alergias exacerbadas, molestias urologicas, todo esto lo sufria yo, y ceso todo al mes de cambiar alimentacion.

La mafufada (que no lo es tanto) es que si eliminas los refinados tu ph se basifica en gran medida y otro de los resultados es que mejora el tema de los calculos. Yo los ultimos tres años no he tenido ninguna crisis.

La cosa empieza a ser menos magufa cuando el propio urologo me indico que el ph de mi orina me provocaba esas molestias urologicas y a los tres años de dejar los refinados no he vuelto al hospital con ningun nuevo 'parto litico'.

De alguna forma deduzco que el componente genetico existe pero lo detona un ph acido. Si alguien conoce algo mas sobre el tema que lo comente y lo sacamos el cajon magufo.

Si es como yo imagino que tomes oxalatos o te comas una tiza no supone ningun problema si dejas aparcados los refinados. Con un ph correcto no se forman los calculos.


----------



## Charles Styles (11 Abr 2017)

En el Consum he encontrado un pan alemán de centeno con el* 85% de harina integral de centeno*. Pan redondo de Centeno Marca Ketterer.


Me parece que es lo mejor que he visto hasta ahora, siempre he ido encontrando supuestos panes de centeno como uno del Carreful con un 30% de harina de trigo i un 20% de centeno y harinas malteadas y no realmente integrales. 


No es obviamente el pan más bueno del mundo, pero para quitarse el mono de pan para desayunar creo que es la mejor opción. Veo que tiene un índice glucémico de 40-45. Un par de rebanadas para desayunar sin disparar la insulina y hasta el dia siguiente. Una hogaza me dura toda la semana.

*Redondo de centeno - Ketterer Pan Aleman*


----------



## Pirro (11 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Comentario magufo puramente especulativo, el que voy a desarrollar ahora.
> 
> Creo que ya he comentado alguna vez mi periplo por los medicos hasta que cambie de alimentacion.
> 
> ...



Que las harinas INFLAMAN es un hecho experimentado en propias carnes y algo de lo que sólo te percatas tras unos cuantos días sin tocarlas.

De unos años a esta parte siempre he tenido la tensión alta, entre 13 y 14 la sistólica y 9 y 10 la diastólica, con algún que otro pico que me ha llevado a urgencias. Me han hecho electros y hasta un puto scanner y no encontraban causa, diciéndome que probalemente mis picos de tensión tenían origen emocional, y que hiciera dieta baja en sal y demás. Y pirulas por supuesto -que me negaba a tomar asiduamente, dos captopril en la cartera por si la cosa subia de 15/10-

Dos semanas sin harinas y tengo por primera vez la tensión perfecta, sin betabloqueantes ni mierdas. Desde el cuarto-quinto día a 120/80 prácticamente clavado. Lo único que he cambiado en mi vida es el tema de las harinas.

Para mí la causalidad es evidente, por más que vaya a un médico, le cuente lo vivido y me ponga cara de wtf.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Abr 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Que las harinas INFLAMAN es un hecho experimentado en propias carnes y algo de lo que sólo te percatas tras unos cuantos días sin tocarlas.
> 
> De unos años a esta parte siempre he tenido la tensión alta, entre 13 y 14 la sistólica y 9 y 10 la diastólica, con algún que otro pico que me ha llevado a urgencias. Me han hecho electros y hasta un puto scanner y no encontraban causa, diciéndome que probalemente mis picos de tensión tenían origen emocional, y que hiciera dieta baja en sal y demás. Y pirulas por supuesto -que me negaba a tomar asiduamente, dos captopril en la cartera por si la cosa subia de 15/10-
> 
> ...



Lo de los médicos es de traca. 
O sea, me dicen que mi tensión alta puede deberse a factores emocionales y resulta que me tocan la alimentación y me dicen que baje la sal. WTF!!!!

Jason Fung, una de las cosas que repite una y otra vez es que primero hay que determinar la causa del problema (en su caso, el caso de que tengamos la insulina alta), para luego aplicar un remedio.
En el caso de la insulina alta puede deberse a:

- Comer muchas veces al día
- Comer muchas harinas
- Tener cortisol alto
- Medicarse mucho
- Tener depresión, ansiedad...
- Dormir muy poco
- Pasar por un cáncer...

Si resulta que tengo el cortisol alto por culpa del mi trabajo, la solución podría pasar por meditar, hacerse un masaje, yoga, hacer acupuntura... Todo lo que sea rebajar los niveles de cortisol, hará que baje mis niveles insulínicos.
Si resulta que como muchas veces al día, seguramente una opción será implementar algún tipo de ayuno.

Parece de sentido común que si mis problemas son de cariz emocional, la alimentación no tiene nada que ver (a priori). La solución por tanto, pasa por arreglar el tema emocional. Y este no lo vamos a arreglar aliñando la ensalada con más o menos sal.

Este es el nivel de nuestros ejpertos.


----------



## juanforapor (11 Abr 2017)

No me he hecho analíticas últimamente, pero lo haré pronto. Otro tema que apuntaba en el otro post es si mucha proteína en la dieta puede afectar al hígado, pues es otra de las cosas que, a veces, se oyen y al quitar harinas de la dieta he aumentado las proteínas.


----------



## orcinsu (12 Abr 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> No me he hecho analíticas últimamente, pero lo haré pronto. Otro tema que apuntaba en el otro post es si mucha proteína en la dieta puede afectar al hígado, pues es otra de las cosas que, a veces, se oyen y al quitar harinas de la dieta he aumentado las proteínas.



Hay estudios que dicen que incluso llegar a 5gr por kilo no es malo para el hígado.
De todas formas, se trata de aumentar grasas y disminuir hidratos (harinas y cereales) manteniendo proteínas. ¿Que sentido tiene aumentar mas de 2,5 gr por kilo las proteínas siendo estas el macronutriente más caro?

Un saludo


----------



## bizarre (12 Abr 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> No me he hecho analíticas últimamente, pero lo haré pronto. Otro tema que apuntaba en el otro post es si mucha proteína en la dieta puede afectar al hígado, pues es otra de las cosas que, a veces, se oyen y al quitar harinas de la dieta he aumentado las proteínas.



Si antes tomabas suficientes proteínas no se por que las aumentas, toma mas vegetales y sobre todo mucha mas grasa, la gente confunde las dietas LCHF y la paleo con la Atkins :no::no::no:


----------



## Rauxa (12 Abr 2017)

% de animales y plantas que consumen distintas poblaciones y culturas.


----------



## juanforapor (12 Abr 2017)

Hola, otro tema que no me quedó claro es como sustituir el azúcar en cafés e infusiones. Quizá ya se ha expuesto algo en el hilo pero quisiera saber vuestra opinión.Lees que los edulcorantes artificiales como aspartamo, ciclamato, etc. son incluso peores que el azúcar, pero también oyes efectos secundarios de la stevia o el xilitol. Si es que usáis alguno, ¿cuál de ellos usáis? o, al menos cuál es menos perjudicial para la salud en vuestra opinión pues esto también es un poco lioso y al buscarlo en internet te salen, a veces, opiniones parciales sobre estos otros edulcorantes. Gracias.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Abr 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, otro tema que no me quedó claro es como sustituir el azúcar en cafés e infusiones. Quizá ya se ha expuesto algo en el hilo pero quisiera saber vuestra opinión.Lees que los edulcorantes artificiales como aspartamo, ciclamato, etc. son incluso peores que el azúcar, pero también oyes efectos secundarios de la stevia o el xilitol. Si es que usáis alguno, ¿cuál de ellos usáis? o, al menos cuál es menos perjudicial para la salud en vuestra opinión pues esto también es un poco lioso y al buscarlo en internet te salen, a veces, opiniones parciales sobre estos otros edulcorantes. Gracias.



La miel, claro.


----------



## Charles Styles (12 Abr 2017)

El uso, más bien el abuso de edulcorantes tiene efectos en la flora bacteriana de los intestinos, pero no provoca cáncer ni nada como muchas veces se ha dicho (supongo que son campañas de intoxicación sanas por parte del lobby del azúcar).

Aspartamo, sacarina, etc.. con las infusiones no pasa nada. También puedes probar a tomarlas sin edulcorar, que no pasa nada y te abres a nuevos sabores.

La miel te disparará la insulina casi como el azúcar, y más aún las mieles llenas de mierda que venden en los supers.

Que sea natural no significa que sea mejor.


----------



## juanforapor (12 Abr 2017)

Vengo ahora de un supermercado y he visto la stevia, pero con sorpresa. Se vende pero mezclada con eritritol, que es otro endulzante fabricado en laboratorio. Según dicen no eleva el azúcar en sangre, no sé.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Abr 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Vengo ahora de un supermercado y he visto la stevia, pero con sorpresa. Se vende pero mezclada con eritritol, que es otro endulzante fabricado en laboratorio. Según dicen no eleva el azúcar en sangre, no sé.



Ni caso a los antimiel. Una cucharadita al dia o dos con el cafe o el cacao va perfecta. Nadie habla de tomarsela a cucharadas. Es en su mayoria fructosa, y acompañada de muchas otras substancias beneficiosas.

Dejar procesados correcto, dejar la miel una gilipollez. Si nos ponemos asi no comeriamos ni platanos y esto no va de eso, ademas de no ser necesario.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2017 at 09:06 ----------




juanforapor dijo:


> Vengo ahora de un supermercado y he visto la stevia, pero con sorpresa. Se vende pero mezclada con eritritol, que es otro endulzante fabricado en laboratorio. Según dicen no eleva el azúcar en sangre, no sé.



Por definicion cualquier edulcorante de laboratorio ni con un palo. Si consigues estevia pura de hervolario puede valer, a quien le guste su sabor raro.

Me sigo quedando con la miel de apicultor. La que condigo ahora es practicamente solida, hay que clavarle la cuchara. Incluso la miel mala de supermercado es preferible a los edulcorantes.


----------



## orcinsu (13 Abr 2017)

¿Y no veis factible tener un par de plantas de stevia? Ya que la stevia está prohibida venderla, parece razonable tener un par de plantas y secar las hojas. ¿Nadie se lo ha planteado?

Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2017)

La miel es azucar.
Si haces paleo ni tocarla.
No vale la historia de que es natural ni pollas.
Azucar 99%.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Abr 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> La miel es azucar.
> Si haces paleo ni tocarla.
> No vale la historia de que es natural ni pollas.
> Azucar 99%.



Tio eso es una interpretacion wahabista de la paleo.

Te digo porque SI la miel, sin meter links ni estudios que ya se pusieron en du dia.

- Porque es natural y por lo tanto paleo, eso no es discutible.
- Porque la mayor parte de su azucar es fructosa natural acompañada de aminoacidos y mas substancias que hacen que el organismo maneje bien ese tipo de azucares.
- Porque hay estudios donde se compara con azucar y viene a confirmar lo anterior. No produce el efecto ni insulinico ni de acumulacion de grasas que la sacarosa refinada.
- Porque como buen paleo la trato como si fuese fruta. Es una parte de la dieta sin abusar. Mis cafes son sin nada y tomo un poco con el cacao.
- Porque el año que me quite los 15 kilos la tomaba a diario, y no siempre de apicultor, y algun finde en reposteria paleo y adelgace como un cabron, lo que personalmente me confirma tambien todo lo anterior.

Pd. Si quieres hacer una cetogenica es harina de otro costal, pero aqui los azucares naturales no nos dan miedo.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2017)

Si empiezas a meterte miel y frutas no bajas casi nada de peso.

A no ser que partas de un sobrepeso bastante importante,q entonces bajas solo por dejar las harinas y azucares.

Pero si te sobran solo 5-10kg no los bajas con miel y fruta.

Otra cosa es que realmente tampoco te sobren.Pero en mi caso,si.

Y si te comes medio kilo de nueces entre horas tampoco los.pierdes.

Eso si,tampoco ganas peso,y eso ya es muy bueno.

Sedentarismo maximo porsupuesto.

Lo bueno es eso,que te puedes poner fino a salsichas que no ganas peso.Pero perderelo tampoco.Harinas y azucares ni olerlas claro.


----------



## piru (13 Abr 2017)

*La miel, un peligroso manjar*

Más problemas para la miel. Las abejitas revoloteando libremente por la naturaleza, picoteando de flor en flor, pero lo que no nos habían dicho es que las flores pueden ser buenas o malas...

LA MIEL, UN PELIGROSO MANJAR
Daniel Becerra Romero
Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia.
Centro Asociado de Las Palmas


"Por extraño que pueda parecernos, un producto tan característico de muchos hogares, tanto de hoy como del pasado, puede llegar a tener propiedades intoxicantes que son capaces de originar serios trastornos corporales como problemas gastrointestinales, cardíacos, respiratorios o neurológicos. Los diferentes tipos de miel existentes en el mercado atienden básicamente a una única distinción: el tipo de flor empleado para su elaboración. La variedad de miel es tan amplia como especies de plantas melíferas encontramos hay en la naturaleza, pues no todas las plantas lo son11. Dentro de las diferentes flores con las que las abejas elaboran este producto se incluyen algunas especies más o menos tóxicas, que pueden serlo permanentemente o en determinadas épocas del año. Principalmente se asocian al género Ericaceae donde podemos encontrar Rhododendron ponticum L., R. luteum Sweet, R. lbiflorum Hook, R. macrophyllum D.Don ex G.Don, Azalea sp., Kalmia angustifolia L. o Ledum palustre L. Oeder entre otras. También en los néctares de algunas solanáceas como Datura stramonium L., D. metel L. o Hyoscyamius niger L. se puede dar este proceso12"

http://institucional.us.es/revistas/habis/39/30%20becerra.pdf


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Abr 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si empiezas a meterte miel y frutas no bajas casi nada de peso.
> 
> A no ser que partas de un sobrepeso bastante importante,q entonces bajas solo por dejar las harinas y azucares.
> 
> ...



Como es normal igual que no les puedo dar la razon a los veganos tampoco la voy a dar a este tipo de opiniones.

Estoy de acuerdo que una dieta cetogenica puede venir bien para algunos metabolismos derroidos, pero 5-10 kilos con la suficiente paciencia los pierdes igual. Como ya hemos dicho, esto no es la dieta del melocoton, que la haces un mes antes de la boda a ver si te aprieta menos el vestido. Esto es un concepto que bien entendido es para toda la vida.

Si todo el problema va a ser 5 gramos de una cucharadita de miel algo no estas haciendo bien. La fruta tampoco es impedimento lo que no hay que tener prisas.

Dejando los refinados y los procesados lo demas son pajas mentales.

Y lo de las nueces ya para redondear la incongruencia.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (16 Abr 2017)

Antidiabéticos para la principal causa de infertilidad

Porqué dejar de comer hidratos... ¿qué tal?? ienso:

La endocrina de mi pareja le trató el SOP solo con metformina y dieta cetogénica al inicio, y actualmente solo con dieta low carb o cetogénica.


----------



## bambum (16 Abr 2017)

Sirope de Agabe. 

Yo compró el del Mercadona. Buen sabor. Bajo indice glucémico y 100% orgánico.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Abr 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Antidiabéticos para la principal causa de infertilidad
> 
> Porqué dejar de comer hidratos... ¿qué tal?? ienso:
> 
> La endocrina de mi pareja le trató el SOP solo con metformina y dieta cetogénica al inicio, y actualmente solo con dieta low carb o cetogénica.



históricamente los pueblos más fértiles son aquellos con dietas altas en carbohidratos y BAJOS en grasas.

Y la evidencia es amplísima.


----------



## juanforapor (16 Abr 2017)

Si es jarabe (un procesado) no creo que sea mejor que el azúcar.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> históricamente los pueblos más fértiles son aquellos con dietas altas en carbohidratos y BAJOS en grasas.
> 
> Y la evidencia es amplísima.




Aquí te pongo históricamente el % de animales y vegetales que comían ciertos pueblos.
ahora pones tú los que comían muchos CH y pocas grasas y a la par pones su nivel de fertilidad respecto a otros pueblos.
Me tienes en ascuas Sugus...


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Abr 2017)

no te esfuerzes rauxa, la "paradoja" asiática tiene muchas caras, chinos, japoneses, indios SIEMPRE han tenido más hijos y sus dietas han sido las que han sido y en buena parte siguen siendo (sobre todo en zonas rurales).


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *históricamente los pueblos más fértiles son aquellos con dietas altas en carbohidratos y BAJOS en grasas.
> 
> Y la evidencia es amplísima.*



Pues como es tan amplísima si eres tan amable ve poniendo evidencias de como una dieta baja en grasas aumenta los niveles de testosterona.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> históricamente los pueblos más fértiles son aquellos con dietas altas en carbohidratos y BAJOS en grasas.
> 
> Y la evidencia es amplísima.



Sunwkung ya por curiosidad sana.

Según tú, ¿cuál es la causa de la epidemia de obesidad de los últimos 40 años?


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Abr 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sunwkung ya por curiosidad sana.
> 
> Según tú, ¿cuál es la causa de la epidemia de obesidad de los últimos 40 años?



Pero si ya lo ha dicho varias veces, el pollo, el cerdo y la ternera.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero si ya lo ha dicho varias veces, el pollo, el cerdo y la ternera.



Claro pero le pido que explique cómo el consumo de carne impacta en generar más obesidad. En plan que explique según qué mecanismo fisiológico eso se puede producir.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Abr 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Claro pero le pido que explique cómo el consumo de carne impacta en generar más obesidad. En plan que explique según qué mecanismo fisiológico eso se puede producir.



El "mecanismo fisiológico" se llama _cum hoc, ergo propter hoc_ (y a veces, ni _cum hoc_, siquiera), y es el mismo que causa, por ejemplo, un repunte en la tasa de suicidios por ahorcamiento/ahogamiento/estrangulación cuando el gobierno estadounidense decide aumentar la inversión pública en ciencia, tecnología y exploración aeroespacial:







O aún peor, cómo el consumo per cápita de queso aumenta la prevalencia de muerte por quedarse enredado en las sábanas:







---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 14:30 ----------

En fin, en palabras (y monigotes) del genial Randall Munroe:


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Abr 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues como es tan amplísima si eres tan amable ve poniendo evidencias de como una dieta baja en grasas aumenta los niveles de testosterona.
> 
> Saludos.



es que ya ni reconocéis la realidad y todo lo reducís a correlaciones de chichinabo simploides (dos variables y para de contar), como el tema de la testosterona, que ahora es la hormona maestra que todo lo explica, excepto que los asiáticos, supuestos debiluchos sin testosterona, hayan parido como conejos hasta hace cuatro días.


te dejo un artículo sobre el tema, Carbohydrates and Testosterone: Carbs are Essential for T | Anabolic Men

Effects of a high-complex-carbohydrate, low-fat, low-cholesterol diet on levels of serum lipids and estradiol. - PubMed - NCBI



> Recent studies have implicated elevated levels of serum estradiol in males as the major predisposing factor for myocardial infarction, with serum cholesterol playing a secondary role. The purpose of the present study was to investigate the effects of a high-complex-carbohydrate, low-fat, low-cholesterol diet and daily exercise on levels of serum estradiol, testosterone, and lipids in males. *Twenty-one males participating in the Pritikin Longevity Center 26-day residential program volunteered for the study. During the program, serum estradiol levels were significantly reduced from 47.2 +/- 4.6 to 23.8 +/- 2.5 pg/ml (mean +/- SE) whereas serum testosterone levels were unchanged* (5.1 +/- 0.3 versus 5.1 +/- 0.2 ng/ml). Total serum cholesterol levels were reduced from 229 +/- 9 to 181 +/- 7 mg/dl whereas triglyceride levels were reduced from 301 +/- 66 to 151 +/- 13 mg/dl. High-density lipoprotein-cholesterol levels fell from 41 +/- 3 to 35 +/- 1 mg/dl whereas the ratio of total cholesterol to high-density lipoprotein-cholesterol was unchanged (5.5 +/- 0.4 versus 5.1 +/- 0.3).




Las sociedades más exitosas han consumido dietas muy específicas en todos los continentes durante toda la historia. 

Yo ya tengo la suerte de que es la única dieta que me sienta bien, peor lo tenéis vosotros con vuestra resiliencia intacta. 

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 17:12 ----------

Testosterone and cortisol in relationship to dietary nutrients and resistance exercise. - PubMed - NCBI



> Manipulation of resistance exercise variables (i.e., intensity, volume, and rest periods) affects the endocrine response to exercise; however, the influence of dietary nutrients on basal and exercise-induced concentrations of hormones is less understood. The present study examined the relationship between dietary nutrients and resting and exercise-induced blood concentrations of testosterone (T) and cortisol (C). Twelve men performed a bench press exercise protocol (5 sets to failure using a 10-repetitions maximum load) and a jump squat protocol (5 sets of 10 repetitions using 30% of each subject's 1-repetition maximum squat) with 2 min of rest between all sets. A blood sample was obtained at preexercise and 5 min postexercise for determination of serum T and C. Subjects also completed detailed dietary food records for a total of 17 days. There was a significant (P < or = 0.05) increase in postexercise T compared with preexercise values for both the bench press (7.4%) and jump squat (15.1%) protocols; however, C was not significantly different from preexercise concentrations. Significant correlations were observed between preexercise T and percent energy protein (r = -0.71), percent energy fat (r = 0.72), saturated fatty acids (g.1,000 kcal-1.day-1; r = 0.77), monounsaturated fatty acids (g.1,000 kcal-1.day-1; r = 0.79, the polyunsaturated fat-to-saturated fat ratio (r = -0.63), and the protein-to-carbohydrate ratio (r = -0.59). There were no significant correlations observed between any nutritional variables and preexercise C or the absolute increase in T and C after exercise. These data confirm that high-intensity resistance exercise results in elevated postexercise T concentrations. A more impressive finding was that dietary nutrients may be capable of modulating resting concentrations of T.



obsérvese la relación INVERSA con el consumo de proteína y la cantidad de testosterona en reposo en este estudio.

Igual esto SÍ explica lo de los asiáticos, e incluso africanos (la mayoría comiendo mandioca, yame o sorgo como fuente principal de calorías).

*corregido lo de la grasa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que ya ni reconocéis la realidad y todo lo reducís a correlaciones de chichinabo simploides (dos variables y para de contar), como el tema de la testosterona, que ahora es la hormona maestra que todo lo explica, excepto que los asiáticos, supuestos debiluchos sin testosterona, hayan parido como conejos hasta hace cuatro días.
> 
> 
> te dejo un artículo sobre el tema, Carbohydrates and Testosterone: Carbs are Essential for T | Anabolic Men



Un artículo cogido por los pelos que ignora el hecho de que (como muestran los estudios que enlazas), lo que reduce el nivel basal de testosterona es *un aumento del consumo de proteínas* (cosa que ya habíamos comentado aquí). Obviamente, si te crees la milonga del balance energético y la grasofobia, comer más carbos es comer menos protes.

Con lo que la testosterona basal aumenta, *pero no por comer más carbos, sino por comer menos protes.*



> Effects of a high-complex-carbohydrate, low-fat, low-cholesterol diet on levels of serum lipids and estradiol. - PubMed - NCBI



Un artículo que dice que unos tipos que se pasaron 26 días comiendo mucho carbo complejo y casi nada de protes ni grasas, y que hicieron ejercicio a diario, vieron reducido su colesterol y mantuvieron los niveles de testosterona. 

Obvio: el menor consumo de grasas se compensó con menor consumo de protes, con resultado de igual nivel basal de testosterona.




> Las sociedades más exitosas han consumido dietas muy específicas en todos los continentes durante toda la historia.
> 
> Yo ya tengo la suerte de que es la única dieta que me sienta bien, peor lo tenéis vosotros con vuestra resiliencia intacta.
> 
> ...



¿No sabe inglés, o intenta a ver si cuela, confiando en que no sepamos nosotros?

Relación INVERSA con las protes 
Relación DIRECTA con las grasas, tanto saturadas como monoinsaturadas
Relación INVERSA con las proporción grasas poliinsaturadas/grasas saturadas
Relación INVERSA con la proporción protes/carbos

Es decir:

Más grasa saturada/monoinsaturada = más testosterona
Menos proteína = más testosterona
Menos relación proteína/carbo = menos proteína = más testosterona


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung es el Blaster de los hilos de alimentación


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Abr 2017)

¿y quién ha dicho que la grasa no juegue su papel en el mantenimiento de una producción hormonal saludable?

Ahora bien, no es necesario consumir más del 20% para la inmensa mayoría de las personas, pero sí es necesario consumir carbohidratos y proteínas, l0 justo, no 200 gr diarios, y encima de origen animal.

Ale, a seguir cagando para la realidad, lo único deseables es que a los que os dé un jamacuco por vuestra superdieta baja en carbohidratos, seáis lo suficientemente honestos como para notificarlo y considerar la "ligera" posibilidad de que haya sido por una ingesta excesiva de productos de origen animal, de proteína, de grasas de todo tipo, y, por último, de una ingesta insuficiente de carbohidratos.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 18:27 ----------

Hormones and diet: low insulin-like growth factor-I but normal bioavailable androgens in vegan men

no hay diferencias en la cantidad de testosterona en veganos. Las diferencias van por otro lado y quizás expliquen las ventajas en salud y longevidad observadas con dietas bajas en grasa, altas en carbohidratos y muy bajas en productos de origen animal (dieta tradicional de los infértiles chinos, por ejemplo).

en este estudio Effects of a diet regimen on pituitary and steroid hormones in male ice hockey players. - PubMed - NCBI
el grupo que REDUJO la ingesta de las calorías totales procedentes de grasas, AUMENTÓ los niveles de testosterona.


----------



## elmastonto (17 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿y quién ha dicho que la grasa no juegue su papel en el mantenimiento de una producción hormonal saludable?
> 
> Ahora bien, no es necesario consumir más del 20% para la inmensa mayoría de las personas, pero sí es necesario consumir carbohidratos y proteínas, l0 justo, no 200 gr diarios, y encima de origen animal.



Ese es un comentario muy generalista y ese porcentaje que indicas salvo para casos muy especiales, o con problemas de vesícula, etc, roza el extremo del límite por lo bajo. Quitando como digo excepciones, no veo una dieta con al menos 1gr de grasa /kg de masa magra corporal. En mi caso por ej, menos de 1,5gr lo noto para peor; que viene a ser un 45/40/15, aunque en días de más carga de entrenamiento subo los hidratos hacia 50 (400gr).


Desde luego que me parece absurdo las ideas de algunos lumbreras aquí de reducir tanto los ch, o de que las harinas o cereales son malos. Bueno es que tampoco son ideas suyas (si al menos lo fueran ya tendrian algo de mérito). Evidentemente me refiero a en sistemas sanos, dinámicos... capaces de generar energía. No la de un anciano, obesos, o metabolismos en modo "hibernación" que la han cagado en el pasado y ahora corren como pollos sin cabeza buscando la solución desesperada, que los gurús clickbaiteros les esperan con los brazos abiertos. 


Pero dietas bajas en grasa tp las veo, igual que tp lo tienen las altísimas en grasa/proteína. Una cosa es que puedas "forzar" el cuerpo a adaptarse a cualquier cosa (que admite mucho margen como ventaja evolutiva frente a la supervivencia) y otra cosa es que esa adaptación sea buena de cara a la salud/fertilidad a largo plazo. Cosa que muchos tontacos de este hilo no entienden, porque todo lo ve desde el prisma estético, como las charos.. que lo que quieren es que baje el número de la báscula y del resto no quieren ni les interesa saber nada. 

Yo hago X y ocurre Y 'ergo' --> como Y es lo que busco, X tiene que ser bueno. El pastor me ha mostrado desinteresadamente el camino a seguir y funciona!!


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Ese es un comentario muy generalista y ese porcentaje que indicas salvo para casos muy especiales, o con problemas de vesícula, etc, roza el extremo del límite por lo bajo. Quitando como digo excepciones, no veo una dieta con al menos 1gr de grasa /kg de masa magra corporal. En mi caso por ej, menos de 1,5gr lo noto para peor; que viene a ser un 45/40/15, aunque en días de más carga de entrenamiento subo los hidratos hacia 50 (400gr).
> 
> 
> Desde luego que me parece absurdo las ideas de algunos lumbreras aquí de reducir tanto los ch, o de que las harinas o cereales son malos. Bueno es que tampoco son ideas suyas (si al menos lo fueran ya tendrian algo de mérito). Evidentemente me refiero a en sistemas sanos, dinámicos... capaces de generar energía. No la de un anciano, obesos, o metabolismos en modo "hibernación" que la han cagado en el pasado y ahora corren como pollos sin cabeza buscando la solución desesperada, que los gurús clickbaiteros les esperan con los brazos abiertos.
> ...



Digo el 20% porque es el porcentaje promedio (muchos con menos, siendo el límite inferior del 10%, caso de china durante milenios y aún hoy en día en las zonas rurales, que es como se debería definir bajo en grasa, 20 es un valor medio, a partir de 30 es alto) con el que han funcionado más de tres cuartas partes de la humanidad desde hace milenios. 

Y no les ha ido nada mal (blue zones). Nosotros estamos degenerados desde hace muchas décadas (el porcentaje de grasa en la dieta del pueblo aumentó a finales del siglo XIX en gran parte de occidente, hasta el 30-40% actual).

No niego una variabilidad individual, en absoluto, pero creo que en una distribución normal, la mayoría de la población caería en torno a ese 20% y las estadísticas de enfermedades crónicas caerían en picado.


----------



## elmastonto (17 Abr 2017)

Bueno, las estadísticas de dietas en grupos o segmentos poblacionales me parecen datos para tener en cuenta, pero no para determinar reglas concretas. Existe gran variedad de resultados tanto para bien como mal en grupos con dietas muy dispares. Aunque es cierto que si tendemos a los extremos, grupos con dietas muy altas en CH (>70%) suelen tener mejor conclusión que las opuestas. Pero la adaptación también juega un papel clave... no veo a un senegalés que se basa muho en CH, con la dieta es un eskimo basada en grasa y proteina. Y si es estética dudo que nadie dudara entre el físico de un africano medio al de un eskimo xD.

Yo creo que la relación de macros excacta no tiene tanta relevancia ; partiendo de un 50/50 hidratos/grasa y minimizando proteína como punto de partida, lo ideal es desplazarse por sensaciones hacia donde el cerebro te pida, que aparte de genética individual, hay factores epigenéticos condicionados por nuestras generaciones recientes, tb por situación geografía, clima, etc... y luego tb el tipo de actividad física.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Bueno, las estadísticas de dietas en grupos o segmentos poblacionales me parecen datos para tener en cuenta, pero no para determinar reglas concretas. Existe gran variedad de resultados tanto para bien como mal en grupos con dietas muy dispares. Aunque es cierto que si tendemos a los extremos, grupos con dietas muy altas en CH (>70%) suelen tener mejor conclusión que las opuestas. Pero la adaptación también juega un papel clave... no veo a un senegalés que se basa muho en CH, con la dieta es un eskimo basada en grasa y proteina. Y si es estética dudo que nadie dudara entre el físico de un africano medio al de un eskimo xD.
> 
> Yo creo que la relación de macros excacta no tiene tanta relevancia ; partiendo de un 50/50 hidratos/grasa y minimizando proteína como punto de partida, lo ideal es desplazarse por sensaciones hacia donde el cerebro te pida, que aparte de genética individual, hay factores epigenéticos condicionados por nuestras generaciones recientes, tb por situación geografía, clima, etc... y luego tb el tipo de actividad física.



me parece una postura individual muy apropiada la tuya, la verdad.

Aunque cabe resaltar que a ningún grupo humano le ha ido realmente bien con dietas altas en productos animales y grasas, los esquimales nunca han estado realmente sanos, como muestra la evidencia arqueológica.

Si quitas un 15-20% de proteínas, te queda 40%-40% de carbos y grasas aproximadamente para experimentar.


----------



## elmastonto (17 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Aunque cabe resaltar que a ningún grupo humano le ha ido realmente bien con dietas altas en productos animales y grasas, los esquimales nunca han estado realmente sanos, como muestra la evidencia arqueológica.



Cierto. Pero la pregunta es, si en las condiciones climatológicas en las que han vivido históricamente, les hubiera ido mejor con otra dieta alternativa. Yo ahí lo dudo. Es decir, aún viendo cómo les ha ido, puede que esa haya sido la mejor de las posibilidades (pero esto es sólo una suposición).


Fíjate en cómo son las dietas adaptadas a distintas genéticas. Un senegalés/africano medio, son máquinas de quemar CH, tienen una sensibilidad a la insulina EXTREMA, lo que les otorga una capacidad de rendimiento físico explosivo. Un eskimo es todo lo contrario; el eskimo toca muy poco los CH y tienden hacia la prediabetes. Pero en su caso no es algo malo ojo, como pensarían algunos; es un mecanismo de adaptación favorable para su situación. Es una resistencia a la insulina fisiológica, que les permite hacer acopio de grasas a mansalva sin riesgo de desarrollar obesidad mórbida. Este metabolismo energético es muy conveniente para ellos, para adaptarse a las temperaturas de su hábitat. 

Al africano le pones la dieta del eskimo o le cambias los ch por grasas y, con su sensibilidad insulínica le destrozarías el físico, aumentaría % de grasa y terminaría prediabético. Al eskimo lo mismo, le pones a comer CHs y la cagas.

Lo que está claro es que alguien que busca un metabolismo atlético/explosivo, ahí CHs mandan, es "gasolina" de alto octanaje. Pero claro, para eso necesitas un metabolismo OK que no hayas jodido previamente haciendo el panollo, que manejes hidratos e insulina perectamente. Por el otro lado, tienes el metabolismo de las grasas, como el del eskimo; ahí es metabolismo lento, de hibernación.. tiras más de "diésel de petrolero".

Obviamente estos son ejemplos de polos opuestos, luego en medio hay distintos grados. Nadie puede elegir por capricho tener el metabolismo de un senegalés ni eskimo, pero si tiene un pequeño margen en sus hábitos y rutina diaria para tender hacia un lado o hacia el otro. Yo por ej no podría hacer una dieta bajísima en grasas sin penalizar otras cosas; pero dios me libre de tener que tirar de quitar CHs para no ponerme obeso, por haberme jodido el metabolismo y he perdido capacidad para utilizarlos como energía.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> me parece una postura individual muy apropiada la tuya, la verdad.
> 
> Aunque cabe resaltar que a ningún grupo humano le ha ido realmente bien con dietas altas en productos animales y grasas, los esquimales nunca han estado realmente sanos, como muestra la evidencia arqueológica.
> 
> Si quitas un 15-20% de proteínas, te queda 40%-40% de carbos y grasas aproximadamente para experimentar.



¿Qué evidencia arqueológica con los esquimales es esa que dice?::


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Abr 2017)

No sé, los chinos o los europeos han vivido en todo tipo de climas y las dietas predominantes han sido altas en carbohidratos: en pekín se ha comido lo mismo que en okinawa tradicionalmente, habiendo un clima continental con inviernos muy fríos en el primero y el segundo un clima subtropical.

No veo a un tigre siberiano comiendo distinto que un tigre bengalí, ni siquiera una vaca come esencialmente distinto en invierno que en verano.

Existen ciertas adaptaciones, pero son epigenéticas y no demasiado profundas, en mi opinión. Los esquimales han mejorado su salud comiendo menos carne y menos grasa (dieta occidental estándar, que sigue siendo alta en grasas) y, en general, es mejor no consumir lácteos, sobre todo leche, que consumirlos (yo debería poder hacerlo, y es lo contrario).

Tiendo a pensar que la gran mayoría de los seres humanos caemos dentro de una promedio en el que es óptimo comer ese porcentaje de grasas. Los que ocupen comer 30, 40, 50% para mí son casos extremos, mientras que el extremo por abajo son 10% o menos (10% ha sido dieta tradicional en muchas partes).

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 23:33 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué evidencia arqueológica con los esquimales es esa que dice?::



la he puesto millones de veces, si uno sólo lee lo que le da la razón, es imposible conocer la verdad, yo he leído bastante del lado contrario también, por eso acepto la variabilidad individual (hubo un tiempo en que era más radical), pero la estadística y el bien de la mayoría no se construye con casos particulares.

Extreme Nutrition: The Diet of Eskimos*



> Mummified remains of Eskimos dating back 2,000 years have shown extensive hardening of the arteries throughout their brains, hearts and limbs; as a direct consequence of following a carnivorous diet of birds, caribou, seals, walrus, polar bears, whales, and fish. The June 1987 issue of National Geographic magazine carried an article about two Eskimo women, one in her twenties and the other in her forties, frozen for five centuries in a tomb of ice. When discovered and medically examined they both showed signs of severe osteoporosis and also suffered extensive atherosclerosis, “probably the result of a heavy diet of whale and seal blubber.”



Atherosclerosis across 4000 years of human history: the Horus study of four ancient populations. - PubMed - NCBI

hay otro hallazgo de los restos de una familia de 500 años que presenta los mismos resultados. También puse la referencia en su día.


----------



## elmastonto (17 Abr 2017)

Hay que tener muy en cuenta el estilo de vida y actividad física de esos grupos poblacionales con dietas muy altas en CHs, por encima del 70%

Pero es un error el tratar de extrapolar esa dieta a un entorno típico moderno occidental, mucho más sedentario.. y pensar que dá igual. Si a eso le sumas que los CHs que come la gente es bazofia industrial, al igual que el resto de la dieta, muy pobre nutricionalmente, deficiencia de UVB y luz solar... en ese escenario esa dieta tan alta en CHs puede llevar al desastre. Pero el problema no son los hidratos ni los cereales ni nada... el problema es todo lo demás.

Los kitavan y otros grupos, su vida no era sedentaria; no era ir 1h al gym y pensar que con eso ya está. Esas gentes se pasaba gran parte del día en exteriores, haciendo cosas, sin parar de un lado para otro. Y no adquirían sus hidratos en el mercadona o carrefour. 

En un estado así, en personas sanas, no "tocadas", con vidas activas en todos los niveles.. ahí los CHs como fuel son Dios.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No sé, los chinos o los europeos han vivido en todo tipo de climas y las dietas predominantes han sido altas en carbohidratos: en pekín se ha comido lo mismo que en okinawa tradicionalmente, habiendo un clima continental con inviernos muy fríos en el primero y el segundo un clima subtropical.
> 
> No veo a un tigre siberiano comiendo distinto que un tigre bengalí, ni siquiera una vaca come esencialmente distinto en invierno que en verano.
> 
> ...



Sí claro, un vegano hablando de su libro y dándose la razón a sí mismo en el primero, y el segundo concluye que la arterosclerosis también existía en comunidades pre-industriales, pues claro, tócate los cojones :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Hay que tener muy en cuenta el estilo de vida y actividad física de esos grupos poblacionales con dietas muy altas en CHs, por encima del 70%
> 
> Pero es un error el tratar de extrapolar esa dieta a un entorno típico moderno occidental, mucho más sedentario.. y pensar que dá igual. Si a eso le sumas que los CHs que come la gente es bazofia industrial, al igual que el resto de la dieta, muy pobre nutricionalmente, deficiencia de UVB y luz solar... en ese escenario esa dieta tan alta en CHs puede llevar al desastre. Pero el problema no son los hidratos ni los cereales ni nada... el problema es todo lo demás.
> 
> ...



Las dietas altas en carbohidratos las consumían todos los estratos sociales independientemente de su actividad física, sólo que ajustaban las calorías a la misma.

Me remito a lo que ya he dicho, dieta óptima parece que debería estar dentro de un rango estrecho para la gran mayoría, como ocurre en todas las demás especies.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 06:28 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sí claro, un vegano hablando de su libro y dándose la razón a sí mismo en el primero, y el segundo concluye que la arterosclerosis también existía en comunidades pre-industriales, pues claro, tócate los cojones :XX::XX::XX:



cita estudios, si sólo vas a leer a Sisson y demás merluzos, que también citan sus estudios o buscan tres pies al gato en TODOS LOS ESTUDIOS que ponen en evidencia sus magufadas, entonces no sé qué haces en un foro, que no es un folletín.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Abr 2017)

refugee dijo:


> Que os llevais para comer en el trabajo??? Hablo de cuando solo puedes comer en frio, rapido y mal (levantandote 20 veces). Yo cuando empece la dieta llevaba 1-2 yogures del 3,5 % naturales (de esos de 3-5 g azucar), mas 3 kiwis.(solo comia fruta en el trabajo y no todas me iban bien las manzanas me daban mareos) Y la gente me criticaba mucho. Ahora llevo ese pan finlandes de centeno q son 7 g cada tabla extra fina como de 4 a 7 maximo no mas. Siguen las criticas pero lo q me ha pasado es que he engordado de nuevo voy poco a poco pero vamos ya se como va esto. Es lo que tiene tener un novio adicto al pan.. Que por conviccion social zas...Al minimo que engordo despacio medio kg mas al mes q se agarra y no de va... se me va la regla... Y aunque ande 16-20 km 3 veces por semana sigue la tendencia a engordar porque "no hay gasto" metabolismo jodido. En 2 semanas pregunto a la ginecologa si sigue pasando de mi me cambio a otra no puede ser q es siempre lo mismo cojo peso y se me quita la regla y paso a convertirme en kirby hasta respirar me engorda exponencialmemte.



Respuesta corta: nada

Respuesta larga: nada de nada.

Hace casi 6 meses que ayuno 20-22 horas de lunes a viernes. Cuando llego a casa, pico mientras preparo la cena y después ceno hasta saciarme. Y tan ricamente.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 09:35 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> la he puesto millones de veces, si uno sólo lee lo que le da la razón, es imposible conocer la verdad, yo he leído bastante del lado contrario también, por eso acepto la variabilidad individual (hubo un tiempo en que era más radical), pero la estadística y el bien de la mayoría no se construye con casos particulares.
> 
> Extreme Nutrition: The Diet of Eskimos*
> 
> ...



Al menos tiene la decencia de colocar la "probable causa" entre comillas.

Un servidor de usted, por contra, achacaría la osteoporosis y arteriosclerosis a un *déficit crónico de vitamina D*, causado posiblemente por VIVIR EN EL PUTO POLO donde 6 meses al año no da el sol, y los otros 6 de todos modos da de refilón.


----------



## tarchan (18 Abr 2017)

refugee dijo:


> Que os llevais para comer en el trabajo??? Hablo de cuando solo puedes comer en frio, rapido y mal (levantandote 20 veces). Yo cuando empece la dieta llevaba 1-2 yogures del 3,5 % naturales (de esos de 3-5 g azucar), mas 3 kiwis.(solo comia fruta en el trabajo y no todas me iban bien las manzanas me daban mareos) Y la gente me criticaba mucho. Ahora llevo ese pan finlandes de centeno q son 7 g cada tabla extra fina como de 4 a 7 maximo no mas. Siguen las criticas pero lo q me ha pasado es que he engordado de nuevo voy poco a poco pero vamos ya se como va esto. Es lo que tiene tener un novio adicto al pan.. Que por conviccion social zas...Al minimo que engordo despacio medio kg mas al mes q se agarra y no de va... se me va la regla... Y aunque ande 16-20 km 3 veces por semana sigue la tendencia a engordar porque "no hay gasto" metabolismo jodido. En 2 semanas pregunto a la ginecologa si sigue pasando de mi me cambio a otra no puede ser q es siempre lo mismo cojo peso y se me quita la regla y paso a convertirme en kirby hasta respirar me engorda exponencialmemte.



Ya te lo han dicho, lo ideal: nada, a malas una ensalada de hojas verdes con algo de aporte proteico y una vinagreta ligera, es saciante y sano.


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2017)

yo al trabajo traigo comida normal, ensaladas con rúcula tocino nueces etc, hoy costilla de cerdo con verduras, en fin me he comprad una fiambrera eléctrica, que enchufo aunque también las hay que mantiene caiente


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> yo al trabajo traigo comida normal, ensaladas con rúcula tocino nueces etc, hoy costilla de cerdo con verduras, en fin me he comprad una fiambrera eléctrica, que enchufo aunque también las hay que mantiene caiente



Yo ya me he abandonado :: es triste pero es así, estoy muy escéptica con el tema cuidar la alimentación, veo que es algo que no influye tanto... :S:S


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2017)

yo acabo de estar de vacaciones y en mi vida la había hecho tan estricta desayuno huevos o tortilla de baicon con tomate, embutido jamón chorizo queso, para comer ensalada de cena embutido o carne con ensalada y he engorado casi un kilo 
pero bueno ....ahí sigo. hoy he traído costilla de cerdo con verdura asada.


----------



## bizarre (18 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> yo acabo de estar de vacaciones y en mi vida la había hecho tan estricta desayuno huevos o tortilla de baicon con tomate, embutido jamón chorizo queso, para comer ensalada de cena embutido o carne con ensalada y he engorado casi un kilo
> pero bueno ....ahí sigo. hoy he traído costilla de cerdo con verdura asada.



Sada veo mucha proteína y poca grasa


----------



## sada (18 Abr 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Sada veo mucha proteína y poca grasa



lo sé, de grasa solo tomé baicon y aceite de oliva pero era lo que había en el hotel..

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 10:10 ----------

una consulta..como se puede comer el aguacate que esté bueno y no sea en guacamole?


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> lo sé, de grasa solo tomé baicon y aceite de oliva pero era lo que había en el hotel..
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 10:10 ----------
> 
> una consulta..como se puede comer el aguacate que esté bueno y no sea en guacamole?



Machacado con sal y pimienta
En ensalada
Mezclado con la salsita del filete/pollo asado/etc
Con mayonesa
Con marisco
Así, al trantrán, es lo que se me ocurre.


----------



## bizarre (18 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> lo sé, de grasa solo tomé baicon y aceite de oliva pero era lo que había en el hotel..
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 10:10 ----------
> 
> una consulta..como se puede comer el aguacate que esté bueno y no sea en guacamole?



Yo lo tomo para preparar cenas rápidas cuando no me apetece cocinar mucho, lo corto en cuadrados lo mezclo con una lata de caballa o con salmón ahumado y bien de aceite o mayonesa, cuando están en su punto es un manjar


----------



## sanmiguel (18 Abr 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sunwkung ya por curiosidad sana.
> 
> Según tú, ¿cuál es la causa de la epidemia de obesidad de los últimos 40 años?



Yo creo que es porque actualmente trabajamos menos horas que antes, tareas menos esforzadas y la alimentación ha mejorado en cantidad y calidad.
Yo, que tengo una edad, observo que de mi alimentación de niño a la de ahora hay un abismo, en cantidad y calidad. La medicina ha evolucionado estratosfericamente en cuanto a suplementos, vitaminas, complejos varios etc.
Asimismo, los trabajos no tienen nada que ver. Quien quiera desengañarse no tiene más que fijarse en los detalles de cualquier película española de los años 70. Un ejemplo tonto: no había consolas, los niños jugaban en las calles corriendo, las meriendas eran totalmente diferentes, no había apenas niños obesos.....


----------



## elmastonto (19 Abr 2017)

sanmiguel dijo:


> Yo, que tengo una edad, observo que de mi alimentación de niño a la de ahora hay un abismo, en cantidad y calidad. La medicina ha evolucionado estratosfericamente en cuanto a suplementos, vitaminas, complejos varios etc.
> Asimismo, los trabajos no tienen nada que ver. Quien quiera desengañarse no tiene más que fijarse en los detalles de cualquier película española de los años 70. Un ejemplo tonto: no había consolas, los niños jugaban en las calles corriendo, las meriendas eran totalmente diferentes, no había apenas niños obesos.....



Meriendas y bocadillos COMO BRAZOS literal nos metíamos, cereales (si, de los cornflakes "refinados") para desayunar, cuando no mas pan untado en mantequilla con el colacao... yo recuerdo llegar de jugar pachangas a fútbol y meterme medio paquete galletas mojadas leche, campurrianas, chiquilin... lo que pillara. Era tomarlo y sentir cómo se desintegraba dentro de mí en segundos. Mis los amigos igual... sí, veías al típico gordito o dos de clase que siempre lo habían sido y que era cuestión de metabolismo/genética. Pero obesos como ahora muy pocos poquísimos. Ni entre la gente mayor!!! Se volvían obesos con el tiempo la gente que ya de mayor dejaba de moverse, de actividad diaria, del trabajo, o de llevar a los hijos de un lado para otro, de moverse en la vida, preocuparse por cosas....

Pero no, la culpa es del pan y las harinas.. xDD.


----------



## lewis (19 Abr 2017)

A tomar por culo la alergia primaveral, estornudos, picor de ojos, moquillo y todo desde que he dejado las harinas refinadas, esto funciona.


----------



## Cormac (19 Abr 2017)

lewis dijo:


> A tomar por culo la alergia primaveral, estornudos, picor de ojos, moquillo y todo desde que he dejado las harinas refinadas, esto funciona.



¿Y lo de tu calvicie?


----------



## lewis (19 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿Y lo de tu calvicie?



Lo de tu homosexualidad ya sabes cómo se cura?, jojojo.


----------



## Cormac (19 Abr 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Lo de tu homosexualidad ya sabes cómo se cura?, jo
> 
> No soy gay, pero no tengo ningún prejuicio con ellos.
> Tú sí que eres calvo y eso puede deberse a un exceso de creatina producido por una mala alimentación, como de otros factores.
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Abr 2017)

aguacate con plátano y cacao

con copos de avena y miel

frutos secos triturados opcionales.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 00:53 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> No soy gay, pero no tengo ningún prejuicio con ellos.
> Tú sí que eres calvo y eso puede deberse a un exceso de creatina producido por una mala alimentación, como de otros factores.
> Ánimo ya has curado tus alergias, ahora a ver si criamos pelo.
> Por otra parte, yo ni alergias, ni me pongo malo, con pelazo y con óptimo porcentaje de grasa corporal. Que cosas...



pues te encanta tocar los cojones y dar por culo


----------



## lewis (19 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> lewis dijo:
> 
> 
> > Lo de tu homosexualidad ya sabes cómo se cura?, jo
> ...


----------



## elmastonto (19 Abr 2017)

Cormac, no sé si el usuario se ha metido contigo o te ha ofendido anteriormente para que le digas eso. Una cosa es insultos en plan hijoputa, cabrón, "gay"... pero en plan risas y buen rollo de fondo. Pero saltar con esa respuesta tan tóxica, ante una opinión que ha dado, me parece un poco ruín.

No debiéramos tirarnos piedras de ese modo entre nosotros...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Cormac, no sé si el usuario se ha metido contigo o te ha ofendido anteriormente para que le digas eso. Una cosa es insultos en plan hijoputa, cabrón, "gay"... pero en plan risas y buen rollo de fondo. Pero saltar con esa respuesta ante una opinión que ha dado, me parece un poco ruín.
> 
> No debiéramos tirarnos piedras de ese modo entre nosotros...



Es que le va mal la panadería últimamente y anda más gilipollas que de costumbre... Tampoco descarto la imbecilidad que debe provocar estar pastando como un rumiante todo el puto día...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cormac (19 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Cormac, no sé si el usuario se ha metido contigo o te ha ofendido anteriormente para que le digas eso. Una cosa es insultos en plan hijoputa, cabrón, "gay"... pero en plan risas y buen rollo de fondo. Pero saltar con esa respuesta tan tóxica, ante una opinión que ha dado, me parece un poco ruín.
> 
> No debiéramos tirarnos piedras de ese modo entre nosotros...



Lewis se dedica a decir siempre lo mismo, cuando ha llegado alguien con argumentos científicos: "ya nos han enviado a uno la poderosa industria alimentaria" provocando que el mensaje original se tape sin aportar nada. y sí, si que es calvo. Y lo digo en serio lo de la creatina, puede deberse a una dieta mal equilibrada, pero que se busque la vida, oye.
Maldistos Bastardos está picado porque lo he owneado siempre, aunque me lo dejaba fácil.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 01:12 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es que le va mal la panadería últimamente y anda más gilipollas que de costumbre... Tampoco descarto la imbecilidad que debe provocar estar pastando como un rumiante todo el puto día...:XX::XX::XX:



Modo: Malditos Bastardos
Pon afotos de tu cuerpo Sada, pon afotos anda, quiero golerte, ummm


----------



## lewis (19 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Lewis se dedica a decir siempre lo mismo, cuando ha llegado alguien con argumentos científicos: "ya nos han enviado a uno la poderosa industria alimentaria" provocando que su mensaje se tape sin aportar nada. y sí, si que es calvo. Y lo digo en serio lo de la creatina, puede deberse a una dieta mal equilibrada, pero que se busque la vida, oye.
> Maldistos Bastardos está picado porque lo he owneado siempre, aunque me lo dejaba fácil.



Cormac se dedica a decir siempre lo mismo: provocando que su mensaje se tape sin aportar nada, sólo trolea. Y sí, si que es homosexual y con sombrerito, jojojo.


----------



## Cormac (19 Abr 2017)

Por éste hilo me paso de vez en cuando. Ya me cansé de aportar datos que desancosejaban ciertas prácticas.
Uno que se comía 4.000 calorías diarias y le puse estudios donde desaconsejaban comer tal cantidad por el tema de la longevidad. Al final se picó. Pues nada allá cada uno. A comer ajos.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 01:22 ----------




lewis dijo:


> Cormac se dedica a decir siempre lo mismo: provocando que su mensaje se tape sin aportar nada, sólo trolea. Y sí, si que es homosexual y con sombrerito, jojojo.



No, no troleo. Datos aportados de PubMed.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 01:24 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> aguacate con plátano y cacao
> 
> con copos de avena y miel
> 
> ...



Estudios de PubMed, te lo recuerdo.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Al menos tiene la decencia de colocar la "probable causa" entre comillas.
> 
> Un servidor de usted, por contra, achacaría la osteoporosis y arteriosclerosis a un *déficit crónico de vitamina D*, causado posiblemente por VIVIR EN EL PUTO POLO donde 6 meses al año no da el sol, y los otros 6 de todos modos da de refilón.



de deficiencia de vitamina D nanai, comían pescado a montones, y foca, e hígados de animales.

Pero resulta que los faraones y los sacerdotes egipcios, las clases altas, tenían similares síntomas de arteriosclerosis, mientras el pueblo egipcio no.

El factor común era la dieta, las clases altas siempre se han hinchado a carne mucho más que las clases bajas.

Si comes una dieta de esquimal, tienes los resultados que tenían ellos.


----------



## Cormac (19 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Cormac, no sé si el usuario se ha metido contigo o te ha ofendido anteriormente para que le digas eso. Una cosa es insultos en plan hijoputa, cabrón, "gay"... pero en plan risas y buen rollo de fondo. Pero saltar con esa respuesta tan tóxica, ante una opinión que ha dado, me parece un poco ruín.
> 
> No debiéramos tirarnos piedras de ese modo entre nosotros...



Lee la página 731 y 738 que he encontrado ahora en un vistazo rápido y verás a que se dedica el forero Lewis. Quizás te haga comprender mas mi actitud. Es lo único que aporta.


----------



## elmastonto (19 Abr 2017)

Ya, es cierto que aquí reina una extraña mezcla entre sectarismo e ignorancia, y luego están los argumentos en plan "eres panadero.. o harinero" y demás piques que bueno, en el fondo tienen su gracia.

Una cosa es trollear o picar a alguien.. pero lo de recurrir a la calvicie como ataque lo veo un poco dañino, como si algo te lo hubieras tomado muy a pecho y tuvieras que ir a golpes bajos. Yo de momento conservo el frontal casi intacto, pero tendría que verme con mucho odio y rencor para atacar con eso. Pero bueno, quizá soy yo que lo veo de otro modo.


Y mira que yo insultos he repartido al aire varios, pero con razon y fines didácticos  otra cosa que me hace gracia es los que tratan de "Usted" como si pensaran que con eso sus argumentos cobraran más seriedad o rigor xD


----------



## El señor de esta tierra (19 Abr 2017)

La clave es no consumir más calorías que las que gastas, hacer deporte y consumir alimentos con una proporción adecuada de macro y micro nutrientes


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> La clave es no consumir más calorías que las que gastas, hacer deporte y consumir alimentos con una proporción adecuada de macro y micro nutrientes



¿Eres nuevo verdad?

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 02:42 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Modo: Malditos Bastardos
> Pon afotos de tu cuerpo Sada, pon afotos anda, quiero golerte, ummm



Eso fue una bromilla (creo que la única que he hecho nunca) a Sada, y que además es muy común en el foro aunque yo no lo suela hacer, y de la que la propia protagonista no ha dicho ni mú. 

Pero por lo que veo puede que tu mosqueo vaya por otros lares, por lo que dicen por aquí, quizás hubieras preferido que la broma te la hicieran a ti, eh pillín? No pasa nada, te aceptamos igual hombre...


----------



## elmastonto (19 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> La clave es no consumir más calorías que las que gastas



En esta frase hay más información útil que en el 80% de todo el hilo. Es decir, moverte en un entorno cercano a tu capacidad de utilizar energía (cuanta más manejas = metabolismo más joven). Y esto llevando un way-of-life más que menos activo, y de alimentos en general frescos no industriales/envasados -sin obsesionarse tampoco- y un mínimo de exposición solar.

Buscar 3 pies al gato, alimentos "malignos", o una distribución mágica de macros... sin valorar lo anterior, sólo sirve para ir de dieta en dieta, de gurú en gurú. Porque al final, tarde o temprano, los "apaños" un día empiezan a perder efecto, y tienes que buscar o buscar otro, o apretar más el que tienes.


----------



## Cormac (19 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> La clave es no consumir más calorías que las que gastas, hacer deporte y consumir alimentos con una proporción adecuada de macro y micro nutrientes



Llega un momento que a no ser que seas uno de los pocos privilegiados de la naturaleza (1% de la población) te va a tocar ciclarte con alimentos para llegar a determinados índices de grasa corporal. Pero aquí se están moviendo en 17% de grasa lo tíos. Y no les entra en la cabeza que al cuerpo hay que sorprenderle tanto con deporte como con alimentación.


----------



## El señor de esta tierra (19 Abr 2017)

Tengo la ventaja de mantenerme en 12% de IGC aún en volumen.... Pero cuando quiero definir hago esto: (y es aplicable para la mayoría de las personas sin importar el biotipo; obviamente a un endomorfo le va a costar más)

1. Lo primero es calcular los requerimientos calóricos diarios, hay muchas tabas y apps para hacerlo (se usan datos como sexo, edad, peso, estura, IGC, y muy importante, el nivel de actividad diario).

Una vez que tienes el dato de cuántas calorías necesitas al día; a eso le quitas 250 cal y eso será lo que consumas por un tiempo, un par de semanas a un mes. Luego de eso quitas otras 250 cal par un total de 500 cal. 
Eso es lo máximo que se debe quitar porque si quitas demasiadas calorías el cuerpo se va a poner en modo reserva (eliminar músculo porque gasta calorías, y acumular más grasa, es el efecto rebote), el cuerpo "no sabe" que quieres adelgazar, simplemente al llegar pocas calorías se activan mecanismo de supervivencia (se prepara para la hambruna). Es por eso que mucha gente que hace "dieta" termina peor, porque pierden masa muscular y su metabolismo se pone lento.

2. Hay que acelerar el metabolismo, combinar cardio (hiit, intervalos etc ) con pesas viene muy bien. Hay teorías que dices que comer varias veces al día y ayuda, pero no todo el mundo está de acuerdo. 

3. ¿Qué quema calorías? Pues los músculos!!
Así que hay que favorecer la hipertrofia. 
Hacer rutinas de fuerza en definición viene muy bien. 
Hay gente que hace muchas series y repeticiones "para marcar el músculo"! El músculo no se marca, simplemente se pierde grasa.
Lo mejor es entrenar pesado porque se liberan hormonas que ayudan mucho y además, el cuerpo tiene el estímulo necesario para mantener el músculo (recordar que es una dieta hipocalorica y la tendencia del cuerpo es a perder músculo)

Respecto a la dieta, de eso hay información de sobrs.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 03:19 ----------

Olvidé el paso más importante, salir de la Doricueva


----------



## trevijano1979 (19 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> Tengo la ventaja de mantenerme en 12% de IGC aún en volumen.... Pero cuando quiero definir hago esto: (y es aplicable para la mayoría de las personas sin importar el biotipo; obviamente a un endomorfo le va a costar más)
> 
> 1. Lo primero es calcular los requerimientos calóricos diarios, hay muchas tabas y apps para hacerlo (se usan datos como sexo, edad, peso, estura, IGC, y muy importante, el nivel de actividad diario).
> 
> ...



Hay post que son antológicos por la cantidad de gilipolleces que se leen, a este le daré una buena posición. 
Yo te diré lo que hago, hago 2347 pestañeos cada diez minutos, luego le quito 367 calorías a lo que ingiero, dos minutos de calistenia y el secreto final es intentar mover las orejas, (esta habilidad se desarrolla con el tiempo) todo esto sentado frente a una tv apagada y muy importante, sentarte con la espalda recta. Si haces estas combinaciones te espera un verano de éxitos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> En esta frase hay más información útil que en el 80% de todo el hilo. Es decir, moverte en un entorno cercano a tu capacidad de utilizar energía (cuanta más manejas = metabolismo más joven). Y esto llevando un way-of-life más que menos activo, y de alimentos en general frescos no industriales/envasados -sin obsesionarse tampoco- y un mínimo de exposición solar.
> 
> Buscar 3 pies al gato, alimentos "malignos", o una distribución mágica de macros... sin valorar lo anterior, sólo sirve para ir de dieta en dieta, de gurú en gurú. Porque al final, tarde o temprano, los "apaños" un día empiezan a perder efecto, y tienes que buscar o buscar otro, o apretar más el que tienes.



Llegan fechas festivas o semifestivas y la desinformacion se apodera del hilo. Los peores son los que tras una apariencia de van dejando caer los mantras de siempre que solo benefician a la produccion masiva de alimentos procesados.

Para vacunarnos un poco de tanta tonteria hay que recordar las pinceladas que ya se han explicado extensamente en este hilo:
- Aqui no hay ningun guru, solo personas que tenian problemas de sobrepeso y con unos simples cambios de alimentacion han perdido peso y se mantienen durante años con analiticas que confirman que van por buen camino.
- Nunca en la historia se han consumido tantos alimentos procesados, de ahi la actual epidemia de obesidad.
- Nunca en la historia se han aditivados los alimentos con tal cantidad de azucar. No es una cuestion de fe, solo hay que leer las etiquetas. Desde embutidos, yogures, por supuesto bolleria, incluso el pan de consumo cotidiano, evidentemente los refrescos de consumo masivo, zumos, cereales de desayuno... TODOS se les añade azucar como si no hubiera mañana.
- Nunca en la historia se ha consumido pan blanco con una harina tan refinada, y solo los ultimos cincuenta años consumimos la variedad actual, con mas alto indice glucemico (similar al azucar) y con tan elevada proporcion de gluten.
- Si basamos nuestra alimentacion en procesados nos llevamos diariamente al cuerpo una cantidad indecente de azucar, que nunca vamos a encontrar en alimentos como verduras, frutas, carne o pescado.
- No somos nosotros los que demonizamos alimentos ya lo estan haciendo bastantes legislaciones que empiezan a poner en el punto de mira el azucar, como un factor importante del deterioro de la salud publica.
- El que todavia afirma sin rubor que el balance energetico vale para algo esta negando la importancia de la insulina en el metabolismo. Hemos dado sobradas pruebas que no se engorda por cantidad sino por la calidad de los alimentos. El sobreconsumo de azucar y harinas refinadas destruye el metabolismo y provoca los consabidos problemas.


----------



## El señor de esta tierra (19 Abr 2017)

trevijano1979 dijo:


> Hay post que son antológicos por la cantidad de gilipolleces que se leen, a este le daré una buena posición.
> Yo te diré lo que hago, hago 2347 pestañeos cada diez minutos, luego le quito 367 calorías a lo que ingiero, dos minutos de calistenia y el secreto final es intentar mover las orejas, (esta habilidad se desarrolla con el tiempo) todo esto sentado frente a una tv apagada y muy importante, sentarte con la espalda recta. Si haces estas combinaciones te espera un verano de éxitos.



Amiguito, expliquese! 
Porque el hecho que no entiendas lo que escribí no significa que yo esté diciendo tonterías


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> de deficiencia de vitamina D nanai, comían pescado a montones, y foca, e hígados de animales.



Fenomenal, pero la vitamina D alimentaria se absorbe regulín, ni punto de comparación con la que se genera de forma espontánea con la insolación.

Por eso, a día de hoy, cuando según _algunos_ hay una alimentación mucho más rica en productos animales, hay mucha más deficiencia de vitamina D que hace 50 o 100 años.

Porque antes la gente se pasaba todo el día bajo el sol, y ahora no.



> Pero resulta que los faraones y los sacerdotes egipcios, las clases altas, tenían similares síntomas de arteriosclerosis, mientras el pueblo egipcio no.
> 
> El factor común era la dieta, las clases altas siempre se han hinchado a carne mucho más que las clases bajas.
> 
> Si comes una dieta de esquimal, tienes los resultados que tenían ellos.



El factor común era el sol que no les daba ni a unos (porque en el polo no da el sol) ni a otros (porque se pasaban todo el día a la sombra, que de aquella estar moreno era de campesinos).

La chorrada de que los sacerdotes y faraones de Egipto fueran a comer una dieta siquiera similar en cuanto a macros a la de los esquimales, paso de comentarla.

Bueno, venga, no: se alimentaban principalmente de cereales, fruta y carne de ave. Ocasionalmente de pescado y buey. La cerveza era omnipresente, el vino reservado a las élites.

O sea, lo mismo que los esquimales, que no habían visto una espiga de trigo en su puta vida, y que la fruta que comían se reducía a bayas y poco más.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 08:43 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> Meriendas y bocadillos COMO BRAZOS literal nos metíamos, cereales (si, de los cornflakes "refinados") para desayunar, cuando no mas pan untado en mantequilla con el colacao... yo recuerdo llegar de jugar pachangas a fútbol y meterme medio paquete galletas mojadas leche, campurrianas, chiquilin... lo que pillara. Era tomarlo y sentir cómo se desintegraba dentro de mí en segundos. Mis los amigos igual... sí, veías al típico gordito o dos de clase que siempre lo habían sido y que era cuestión de metabolismo/genética. Pero obesos como ahora muy pocos poquísimos. Ni entre la gente mayor!!! Se volvían obesos con el tiempo la gente que ya de mayor dejaba de moverse, de actividad diaria, del trabajo, o de llevar a los hijos de un lado para otro, de moverse en la vida, preocuparse por cosas....
> 
> Pero no, la culpa es del pan y las harinas.. xDD.



Y dale molino: la resistencia a la insulina, cuando no está causada por un trastorno endógeno, es un proceso acumulativo.

Los niños que fuimos teníamos el cuerpo prístino y la sensibilidad a la insulina aún intacta.

Los bocatas como brazos eran de chorizo, jamón, queso, etc. de los de antes, es decir, de verdad. De los que iban cargaditos de grasa y libres de azúcares por todas partes.

El pan con mantequilla, mucho mejor que solo.

Y no nos echaban azúcar hasta en la sopa.

Y por supuesto, nos movíamos. Y el ejercicio, vaciar los músculos de glucógeno, también mejora muchísimo la sensibilidad a la insulina.

A día de hoy hay muchos más niños gordos porque la mierdalimentación actual y el sedentarismo culosofasiano semipermanente te joden la sensibilidad a la insulina antes de los 10 años.

Y luego van y lo arreglan con dietas hipocalóricas y bajas en grasas, para terminar de guarnirte el metabolismo y cepillarse los últimos restos de normalidad hormonal.

O no será por eso, será por otra cosa, seguro...

...meanwhile, en el mundoreal (tm): Aumentan casos de diabetes tipo II en menores de 18 años

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 08:55 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> En esta frase hay más información útil que en el 80% de todo el hilo. Es decir, moverte en un entorno cercano a tu capacidad de utilizar energía (cuanta más manejas = metabolismo más joven). Y esto llevando un way-of-life más que menos activo, y de alimentos en general frescos no industriales/envasados -sin obsesionarse tampoco- y un mínimo de exposición solar.
> 
> Buscar 3 pies al gato, alimentos "malignos", o una distribución mágica de macros... sin valorar lo anterior, sólo sirve para ir de dieta en dieta, de gurú en gurú. Porque al final, tarde o temprano, los "apaños" un día empiezan a perder efecto, y tienes que buscar o buscar otro, o apretar más el que tienes.



Falso. Y además lo sabes que es falso.

Vamos a repetir un DATO OBJETIVO que echa por tierra la utilidad (que no la veracidad, ojo) de la afirmación del forero:

*El metabolismo basal tiene una adaptabilidad de hasta un +-40%, y representa, para el individuo medio, en torno al 75%-80% de su consumo energético total.*

Así que ahora vas y me cuentas que lo de "para adelgazar, come menos de lo que gastas" sirve para algo, cuando tienes *un control tan pobre sobre lo que gastas*.

Tú enchúfate un déficit calórico teórico de 250 kcal al día, que vas a ver cómo al poco tiempo tu metabolismo basal se ha ajustado al nuevo insumo y dejas de adelgazar, al tiempo que tu sistema hormonal te incita a abandonar ese déficit calórico con un aumento del apetito (más grelina y menos péptido yy)

Referencia pubmed aquí

Así que un régimen hipocalórico sirve para adelgazar temporalmente, dañar tu metabolismo y preparar hormonalmente a tu cuerpo para un rebote espectacular.

Cosa que ni siquiera requiere evidencia científica cuando hay *tan abrumadora evidencia empírica* (el 99% de las dietas terminan con el sujeto, al poco de dejar la dieta, más gordo de lo que empezó)


----------



## sada (19 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Eres nuevo verdad?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 02:42 ----------
> 
> ...



yo entro aquí para aprender, llevo mas de un año leyendo y tratando de cambiar. Os agradezco mucho todo lo que aportáis y los consejos que me dais..
lo de la broma es eso una broma.. ni me ha molestado para nada...alguna vez me lo ha dicho Karlos, otro grande de este foro..y es más alguna vez he pensado ponerla pero me da corte ...solo para que alguien me indique que estoy haciendo mal.. o que debo mejorar, aunque quizás sea que no hago ejercicio.
seguid aportando cosas y al que no le guste que abra un hilos sobre comer de todo y gastar más de lo que se come... y tan contentos todos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> Tengo la ventaja de mantenerme en 12% de IGC aún en volumen.... Pero cuando quiero definir hago esto: (y es aplicable para la mayoría de las personas sin importar el biotipo; obviamente a un endomorfo le va a costar más)
> 
> 1. Lo primero es calcular los requerimientos calóricos diarios, hay muchas tabas y apps para hacerlo (se usan datos como sexo, edad, peso, estura, IGC, y muy importante, el nivel de actividad diario).
> 
> ...



¿Y ha sido usted alguna vez gordo?

Si usted era gordo y ahora no, entonces cuéntenos cómo lo hizo, le escuchamos.

Si usted nunca ha sido gordo, su opinión no sirve para los gordos que quieren adelgazar.

Haciendo un símil, su caso es como el de un nativo intentando explicar a un extranjero cómo aprender su idioma: NO PUEDE.

No puede porque él lo aprendió de forma espontánea.

Usted (suponiendo que siempre ha sido como es) no puede explicar por qué es delgado, porque siempre lo ha sido. De todas las componentes que causan su estado general, de todas las posibles variables de confusión, no tiene suficiente información para aislar qué es lo que causa su buena forma física.

En cambio, los que hemos sido gordos toda la puta vida (hablo de más de 20 años de sobrepeso pertinaz) y hemos hecho todas las dietas hipocalóricas y todos los entrenamientos imaginables, para acabar siempre en el punto de partida y un poquito más, y ahora de pronto nos encontramos con que hemos perdido *más peso que en la vida* (un servidor, 17 kilos de grasa), sin rebotar y sin (demasiado) esfuerzo...

...igual tenemos cosas más interesantes que contar sobre qué es lo que hemos cambiado ¿No le parece?

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 09:14 ----------




El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> Amiguito, expliquese!
> Porque el hecho que no entiendas lo que escribí no significa que yo esté diciendo tonterías



Sobraditos llegamos, qué bella estampa...

Como le he comentado antes, su caso de persona delgada es difícilmente extrapolable a un gordo.

Porque el delgado está delgado porque su sistema endocrino funciona correctamente, mientras que el gordo está gordo porque su sistema endocrino funciona de forma defectuosa.

No estás gordo porque comes más. Comes más porque tu sistema endocrino, que regula entre otras cosas tu apetito, funciona mal. Y estás gordo porque tu sistema endocrino, que regula entre otras cosas la acumulación de grasa, funciona mal.

Como ves a gordos atiborrarse, concluyes que _cum hoc ergo propter hoc_.

Pero eso no explica la existencia de gordos que comen como pajaritos y no adelgazan. Para eso hace falta la *presunción de culpabilidad*: es mentira que coma como un pajarito, seguro que hace trampas.

Y descartas la posibilidad del _tercio ignoto_, es decir, de una causa subyacente que provoca los sucesos correlados (el atiborrarse y el estar gordo).

A una persona con el sistema endocrino en buen funcionamiento "no le hace falta" saber cómo funciona su sistema endocrino. Le basta (de momento) con hacer dieta hipocalórica.

Pero cada dieta hipocalórica daña tu sistema endocrino. Y una mala alimentación, también. Así que antes o después toda esta información te resultará, creo, muy interesante.


----------



## El señor de esta tierra (19 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y ha sido usted alguna vez gordo?
> 
> Si usted era gordo y ahora no, entonces cuéntenos cómo lo hizo, le escuchamos.
> 
> ...



Tienes mucha razón amiguito!
Igual en mi mensaje al inicio dije que eso es lo que hago yo, y he visto a otros hacerlo y la va bien.

Soy delgado por naturaleza, pero tengo un hermano tendencia a la gordura que entrena igual y le va bien.

Pero sí, imagino que luchar contra las hormonas debe ser una batalla muy dura


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> Tienes mucha razón amiguito!
> Igual en mi mensaje al inicio dije que eso es lo que hago yo, y he visto a otros hacerlo y la va bien.
> 
> Soy delgado por naturaleza, pero tengo un hermano tendencia a la gordura que entrena igual y le va bien.
> ...



No, qué va.

La batalla dura era cuando no sabías contra quién estabas luchando, lo que te llevaba a hacer exactamente lo opuesto de lo que tenías que hacer.

Lo de ahora no es una lucha, es un paseo militar


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y ha sido usted alguna vez gordo?



Es el mejor post del hilo, con diferencia. Ni estudios publicados en Lancet ni pollas. ¿Estabas gordo antes y ahora delgado? Si la respuesta es no, calla la puta boca. Mis dies :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

La presunción de culpabilidad, antes que nada es un negocio. Fíjate que todos los grandes negocios tienen un gran componente de culpa. El juego, las drogas, las putas, las religiones, todo. Tienes que sentirte culpable para poder pagar lo que te pidan.

Con engordar pasa lo mismo. Si te sientes culpable por engordar (es muy frecuente que no seas realmente culpable como bien apuntas), te creerás lo que te cuenten y pagarás lo que te pidan. 

He escrito varias veces en el hilo y me reafirmo en que el problema principal es que la ciencia (por la cortedad propia del método científico) pretende extrapolar a toda la población los resultados que obtiene en los estudios de los que se trate. Y creo que a estas alturas es meridianamente evidente que no hay verdades absolutas, o muy pocas.

La gente es muy diversa. Mido 18 cm más que mi mujer y peso el doble. Nos parecemos lo que un chihuahua a un mastín del Pirineo. Pretender que nuestros organismos y nuestros metabolismos responden a los mismos criterios es muy aventurado (más bien creo que directamente es deliberadamente falso).

Cuando decimos que un plato de macarrones suponen 200 kcal, estamos suponiendo demasiadas cosas. Tantas que realmente pueden ser cualquier valor entre 50 y 200. Cuando decimos que un hombre adulto con una actividad física media consume 2.000 kcal diarias aventuramos demasiadas cosas también. Y así con todo. La generalización que impone el método científico, la OMS, o incluso el protocolo de actuación del Ministerio de sanidad establece unos criterios comunes buscando un patrón común. Y es el origen de los errores. Porque no hay patrón común.

Los criterios no dejan de ser arbitrarios. Usted tiene el colesterol alto y se va a reventar en cuatro días. Usted tiene que comer pan aunque le engorde o sea diabético porque hay que comer cereales como base de la alimentación y mil mierdas que hemos oído cualquier gordo a lo largo de nuestra vida mil veces.

Sólo funciona una cosa: prueba, escucha a tu cuerpo y toma tú tus decisiones. Basadas en tu experiencia. El premio Nobel de medicina del año pasado no te conoce, no tiene ni puta idea de qué te va bien o mal. De hecho, solo lo sabrá si se lo dices tú.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> yo entro aquí para aprender, llevo mas de un año leyendo y tratando de cambiar. Os agradezco mucho todo lo que aportáis y los consejos que me dais..
> lo de la broma es eso una broma.. ni me ha molestado para nada...alguna vez me lo ha dicho Karlos, otro grande de este foro..y es más alguna vez he pensado ponerla pero me da corte ...solo para que alguien me indique que estoy haciendo mal.. o que debo mejorar, aunque quizás sea que no hago ejercicio.
> seguid aportando cosas y al que no le guste que abra un hilos sobre comer de todo y gastar más de lo que se come... y tan contentos todos.



Jodia ultimamente solo te digo que cojas la cinta metrica, por que sepas de verdad tu porcentaje de grasa corporal, lo de las fotos ya da igual::

Como ya te dije una vez puede que no estes haciendo nada mal, simplemente es tu peso normal. La cinta metrica da mas informacion que el peso.

Calculadora de dieta, Calculadora del porcentaje de grasa corporal

Prueba con ese link


----------



## sada (19 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Jodia ultimamente solo te digo que cojas la cinta metrica, por que sepas de verdad tu porcentaje de grasa corporal, lo de las fotos ya da igual::
> 
> Como ya te dije una vez puede que no estes haciendo nada mal, simplemente es tu peso normal. La cinta metrica da mas informacion que el peso.
> 
> ...



prometo medirme y poner medidas
hoy he comprado un chisme de estos
Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> La clave es no consumir más calorías que las que gastas, hacer deporte y consumir alimentos con una proporción adecuada de macro y micro nutrientes





elmastonto dijo:


> En esta frase hay más información útil que en el 80% de todo el hilo. Es decir, moverte en un entorno cercano a tu capacidad de utilizar energía (cuanta más manejas = metabolismo más joven). Y esto llevando un way-of-life más que menos activo, y de alimentos en general frescos no industriales/envasados -sin obsesionarse tampoco- y un mínimo de exposición solar.
> 
> Buscar 3 pies al gato, alimentos "malignos", o una distribución mágica de macros... sin valorar lo anterior, sólo sirve para ir de dieta en dieta, de gurú en gurú. Porque al final, tarde o temprano, los "apaños" un día empiezan a perder efecto, y tienes que buscar o buscar otro, o apretar más el que tienes.



Me canso ya de hacer la misma pregunta y no obtener respuestas.

Pero allá va, por enésima vez.

A los defensores de la teoría del balance energético, os planteo las siguientes cuestiones:

-Planteamos un experimento en el que a ratas se les da de comer una dieta con un nº de calorías determinado. El nº de calorías de la dieta es el mismo, pero la distribución de macros es diferente. Según la teoría del balance energético, ambos grupos deberían terminar el experimento con niveles similares de grasa corporal. 

Pero sin embargo los resultados son diferentes, es decir, los grupos han engordado de forma diferente.

¿Cómo se explica según la teoría del balance energético? Y si se puede explicar, ¿qué utilidad puede tener el diseñar una dieta según el nº de calorías ingeridas, si la acumulación de grasa corporal es diferente en cada caso?

Enlace al estudio: http://www.nutritionjrnl.com/article/S0899-9007(04)00266-7/abstract

-Planteamos un experimento en el que a ratas se les da de comer una dieta con un nº de calorías determinado. El nº de calorías de la dieta es diferente, y la distribución de macros es diferente. Según la teoría del balance energético, el grupo que ingiera la dieta con menor nº de calorías, debería acabar el experimento con menores niveles de grasa corporal. Sin emnargo, las ratas del grupo HS (dieta muy alta en azúcar) han consumido la mitad de energía que las del grupo HF y han acabado el experimento con más grasa corporal. 

¿Cómo se explica según la teoría del balance energético? Y si se puede explicar, ¿qué utilidad puede tener el diseñar una dieta según el nº de calorías ingeridas, si la acumulación de grasa corporal es MENOR en la dieta con más calorías que en la dieta con menor?

Enlace al estudio: Influence of dietary macronutrient composition on adiposity and cellularity of different fat depots in Wistar rats | SpringerLink


-Planteamos un experimento en el que a ratas se les da de comer una dieta con un nº de calorías determinado. El nº de calorías de la dieta es el mismo, Y la distribución de macros es LA MISMA. Las dietas sólo varían en el tipo concreto de macronutriente, es decir, el tipo de carbohidrato concreto o de ácido graso. Según la teoría del balance energético, ambos grupos deberían terminar el experimento con niveles similares de grasa corporal. 

Sin embargo, en todos estos estudios la acumulación de grasa corporal fue DIFERENTE, notoriamente diferente. Unas ratas engordaron más que otras.

¿Cómo se explica según la teoría del balance energético? ¿Qué utilidad tiene saber el nº de calorías ingeridas en este caso?

Enlaces a estudios: Research paper: Consuming Fructose-sweetened Beverages Increases Body Adiposity in Mice 

http://jap.physiology.org/content/jap/91/5/2109.full.pdf

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4762694/pdf/pone.014903

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4762694/pdf/pone.014903


Por favor, ruego respuestas razonadas.

No me vale que las ratas no son humanos, ya que las leyes de la termodinámica se aplican igual a todos los seres vivos.



Grasias de hantebraso


----------



## elmastonto (19 Abr 2017)

Creo que tenéis un concepto equivocado del balance energético. y diría que es porque las fuentes que leéis, han inculcado un modelo manipulado a propósito para justificar su posición, es decir con falacias.

Pensáis que balance energético es determinar el MBR de un individuo, y que luego todo es cuadrarlo con la suma de los númeritos de los paquetes o alimentos en kcal al mm. Y no, eso evidentemente no es así tan simple, porque una cosa es el valor absoluto de un sustrato, y otra la eficiencia que tiene para transformars en energía, es decir, el neto. No existe transformación de energía que sea eficiente 100%. 

Dicho esto, no es igual de eficiente un CH, grasa o proteína para según que funciones u otras. Aparte de factroes individuales para usar mejor uno u otro (por no mencionar factores como absorción intestinal). Con lo cuál pensar que es tan simple como como contar las kcal de los alimentos para cuadrar es absurdo. Tan absurdo como creer que por ello no existe un balance. 

Pero sí sirven como una referencia aproximada, que es para lo que están. Es como si decís que medir la masa en kg no dice nada porque el peso puede variar aquí, que en el everest, en la luna.. o sumergido en el agua, y que es variable. Si haces una estimación de MBR a alguien, por CO2 espirado por ej -que es simple y preciso (no la mierda de las básculas de bioimpedancia y demás)- fijando el RQ, y sale 1500kcal, OK. Eso es una estimación de lo que necesita el organismo para estar vivo, respiración y funciones vitales. Ponle otras 1000 para tareas cotidianas básicas, pongamos 2500kcal. Por mucha estimación y margen que haya, ese individuo se mete 5000kcal entre pecho y espalda sin despeinarse todos los días, VA A AUMENTAR PESO POR COJONES. Con 4000 tb. Y ésta, es la realidad de mucha gente; que no ha llegado a obeso de la noche a la mañana por 200-300kcal de más. Ocurre que cierto tipo de comida se presta más a llegar a esos superhabits, que engaña los mecanismos de saciedad, genera resistencia a la leptina.. etc. No se trata de si un día comes 500kcal o menos. Es el haberte pasado años comiendo de más sin haberte dado cuenta, porque te estabas confiando a tu "regulador" biológico que te dice cuando necesita comer.

Esto es lo primero de todo, un exceso de energía acusado y constante en el tiempo, que satura las células, genera exceso de ROS, y como mecanismo de protección la célula disminuye los receptores a la insulina.

Ahora, la comida procesada. Sí, es una implicada secundaria. Porque además de engañar al cerebro con el apetito, los aditivos y procesos a lo que se somete erosionan por otras vías la salud, metabolismo, déficit de nutrientes, acumulación de toxinas que el hígado tiene que eliminar.. etc. Es como si hablamos del tabaco procesado, una de las cosas más tóxicas que hay. Es el tabaco que te hace obeso?? no directamente. Pero indirectamente lo va a empeorar todo muchísimo, por otras vías que la saturación de energía. La malvada comida procesada, industrial.. lo mismo. Y ya véis que hay gente que fuma y no es obesa.. igual que hay gente que que come mierda y tp lo es. Pero saludable -en exceso- está claro no es. Y con esos hábitos, las papeletas que tienes, no sólo para la obesidad que es otra consecuencia del síndrome metabólico, sino para todas las cosas que van relacionadas.. hipertensión, mala circulación, escleroderma, hígado graso... AUMENTAN.


Lo que observo, es que mezcláis muchas cosas en el mismo saco, al tuntún, como un batiburrillo de ideas que a priori "suenan lógicas". De haber leído 4 artículos de un gurú, que sin ser mentiras flagrantes, son conceptos tergiversados en su exposición, sin analizar individuamente el peso y responsabilidad de cada una específicamente. Ah sí, y el "me funciona" (aunque no entiendo lo que hay detrás). Los alimentos industriales con aditivos, procesados "son malos" SÏ. Pero por qué y hasta qué punto son la causa del problema? Es ahí donde no dáis palo al agua, porque se ve que no tenéis una mínima base sobre metabolismo energético ni endocrinología.


El otro dice -o repite mejor dicho- que la insulina es "la mala", que estimularla con el tiempo crea resistencia. Qué tontería QUÉ GRANDÍSIMA TONTERÍA!! En realidad, para que veáis el absurdo.. está insinuando que la glucosa, el sustrato energético más eficiente que hay, lleva a la resistencia insulinica "sine-qua-non". La insulina, lo único que hace es que la glucosa CUMPLA SU OBJETIVO. Si no, para qué la tomas¿?... para que se quede de paseo en la sangre?? La tomas para reponer energía, no? y para que la glucosa entre en la célula, NECESITAS INSULINA; malo será que no la tuvieras.

La resistencia se produce no por la insulina en sí, SINO POR UN EXCESO DE ENERGÍA de la que la célula puede soportar, e inteligentemente, mediante la producción de ROS (superoxido) como señalizador -en este caso de un exceso de ROS- toma la decisión de dejar de obedecer a la insulina para protegerse. Pero, es culpa de la insulina??? o de existir más energía de la que se puede manejar? Y es a partir de ahí, cuando ese daño, esa resistencia que va aumentando poco a poco, lleva a la gente a "migrar" de la vía glycolítica hacia la beta-oxidativa de las grasas. El problema de esto es que el sistema soporta mucho tiempo esta situación antes de empezar a "dar señales", y se hace más complejo revertirlo. La SS esto no te lo dice hasta que eres prediabético, QUE ES MUY TARDE para alguien que se preocupe por la salud. Y la glucosa en ayunas es un indicador muy tardío del problema; en una analítica general no miran la HbA1c, el HOMA-IR, ni test con glucosa para ver lo eficiente que eres metabolizandola. Esto, que lo podría mirar "a ojo" cualquiera con un glucómetro, nadie lo hace.

Sobre la importancia de la insulina y su acción protectora, como reguladora del metabolismo y su homeostasis, no me voy a explayar; pero está claro que de esa parte vuestros gurús no dicen ni pío. "Eres insulinoresistente y la tienes alta permanente y eso es malo"... ya, claro, cuando ya estás KO y tienes que buscar vias alternativas o "atajos" para salir del paso. Pero lo que no os dicen es lo importatísima y saludable que es en alguien que es sensible, que usa los CHs eficientemente, y que paradójicamente en esos casos, los CHs y la insulina, no sólo no generan resistencia SINO QUE PROMUEVEN LA SENSIBILIDAD A LA MISMA.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Creo que tenéis un concepto equivocado del balance energético. y diría que es porque las fuentes que leéis, han inculcado un modelo manipulado a propósito para justificar su posición, es decir con falacias.
> 
> Pensáis que balance energético es determinar el MBR de un individuo, y que luego todo es cuadrarlo con la suma de los númeritos de los paquetes o alimentos en kcal al mm. Y no, eso evidentemente no es así tan simple, porque una cosa es el valor absoluto de un sustrato, y otra la eficiencia que tiene para transformars en energía, es decir, el neto. No existe transformación de energía que sea eficiente 100%.
> 
> ...



Gracias por no responder a ninguna de mis preguntas, creo que eran bastante sencillas y directas.

Balones fuera y tal.


----------



## elmastonto (19 Abr 2017)

Te he respondido. Pero no eres capaz a entenderlo porque no tienes una base de cómo funciona el metabolismo energético. Coges un estudio e interpretas los resultados de forma categórica sin comprender las limitaciones que conllevan los mismos. 

Los estudios pueden ser útiles para observar algunas cosas puntuales. Sin una base para analizarlos, tienen poco valor porque eres incapaz de contextualizarlo. Si conocieras esto, entenderías por qué muchos de esos estudios, o bien se les puede desde extraer info de provecho, o pueden no servir ni para limpiarse el culo.

Si quieres saber, te recomiendo que aprendas conceptos básicos, que tp no hace falta estudiar medicina. Pero sí una base. De otro modo a tí la mayoriá de esos estudios te van a servir de 0. Podéis discutir entre vosotros tirándoos estudios de pubmed opuestos, como batallas de pokemon. que no váis a llegar a ningún lado. Leyendo a gurús "trending" tampoco.


----------



## sada (19 Abr 2017)

Consulta técnica :
Qué opináis de kefir¿ qué yogures compráis y donde¿


----------



## osona (19 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> Consulta técnica :
> Qué opináis de kefir¿ qué yogures compráis y donde¿



A mi me gustan los de esa marca El Cantero de Letur - Yogur - Kéfir - Leche - Postres - Batidos - Ecológico

Entre otros puntos de venta los encontrarás en CC de O Burgo, en Sada, y en Vilaboa.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> Consulta técnica :
> Qué opináis de kefir¿ qué yogures compráis y donde¿



yo tomo laban. euro y medio un litro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Gracias por no responder a ninguna de mis preguntas, creo que eran bastante sencillas y directas.
> 
> Balones fuera y tal.



Una cosa hay que reconocerle es el troll mas elaborado que entra ultimamente.

Suelta una hondonada de tecnicismos que tienen nula aplicacion en la practica y se queda tan ancho. Pero lo de contestar a lo que se le requiere si eso otro dia.

Lo de que los estudios no dicen lo que dicen si que le ha quedado muy fino. Da la casualidad de que son estudios bastante entendibles, la mayoria son pura estadistica. Se ve que el tema de los numeros en la rama sanitaria no es lo suyo.

Lo triste es que se aprenden cuatro vias metabolicas y se creen que tienen una vision de conjunto y nada mas lejos. Algo parecido a querer trasladar la mecanica cuantica a un objeto macroscopico.

Aqui hablamos de efectos palpables comprobados por nosotros mismos y mira que casualidad confirmados por montones de estudios.


----------



## Cormac (20 Abr 2017)

Como no....
El que no opine como yo es un troll.
Si el doctor Mercola dice ahora que el pan no es malo, ha sido comprado por la industria del pan.
Y así todo...


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Abr 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> La gente es muy diversa. Mido 18 cm más que mi mujer y peso el doble. Nos parecemos lo que un chihuahua a un mastín del Pirineo. Pretender que nuestros organismos y nuestros metabolismos responden a los mismos criterios es muy aventurado (más bien creo que directamente es deliberadamente falso).



y un mastín y un chihuahua comen distintas cosas, claro.

Un león, entre 30 kg más y el doble de peso que una leona, también comen cosas distintas.

Un gorila macho y una gorila hembra, también.

Y así ad infinitum con cualquier especie animal.

Ahora resulta que el ser humano es la excepción.

Pues va a ser que no, que el rango de diferencia en los porcentajes de macronutrientes no puede ser tan dispar. Si se quieren tener óptimos resultados, claro.

Lo mismo que no puede haber una persona que sea inherentemente carnívora y otra no.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 07:29 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y ha sido usted alguna vez gordo?
> 
> Si usted era gordo y ahora no, entonces cuéntenos cómo lo hizo, le escuchamos.
> 
> ...



ya te he enseñado a obesos mórbidos que han adelgazado con una dieta opuesta a la que pregonas, ¿qué te da más autoridad para recomendar esa dieta a TODO EL MUNDO?


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Como no....
> El que no opine como yo es un troll.
> Si el doctor Mercola dice ahora que el pan no es malo, ha sido comprado por la industria del pan.
> Y así todo...



Es sencillo, si se hace una pregunta y en vez de contestarla recitas la lista de los reyes Godos eso es trollear aqui y en la china popular.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 08:17 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> y un mastín y un chihuahua comen distintas cosas, claro.
> 
> Un león, entre 30 kg más y el doble de peso que una leona, también comen cosas distintas.
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo Sugus no es un troll solo es un cansino que repite lo mismo en todos sus post.

Lo normal si aqui todo Dios ha adelgazado (sin rebotes) que recomendemos esta forma de comer (sin procesados).

Como ya me imagino no estas de acuerdo en que los procesados sean saludables. No recuerdo habertelo leido claramente.

Mira que es facil el que los considere saludables que lo diga y asi nos retratamos todos. Para que a nadie se le olvide de eso va este hilo.

Lo del porcentaje de macros te lo sacas de la pera Sugus. Yo llevo cuatro dias en plan vegetariano como te quedas hamijo? Y sigue siendo tan paleo como siempre.


----------



## Qui (20 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Creo que tenéis un concepto equivocado del balance energético. y diría que es porque las fuentes que leéis, han inculcado un modelo manipulado a propósito para justificar su posición, es decir con falacias.
> 
> Pensáis que balance energético es determinar el MBR de un individuo, y que luego todo es cuadrarlo con la suma de los númeritos de los paquetes o alimentos en kcal al mm. Y no, eso evidentemente no es así tan simple, porque una cosa es el valor absoluto de un sustrato, y otra la eficiencia que tiene para transformars en energía, es decir, el neto. No existe transformación de energía que sea eficiente 100%.
> 
> ...



Todo esto está muy bien pero por aquí nadie opina que la insulina sea mala per se (y mucho menos el DR. Fung como ejemplo de gurú que dices). De hecho tenemos claro su función absolutamente necesaria para el buen funcionamiento de nuestro organismo.

El problema es cuando ya uno es obeso o tiene sobrepeso o es prediabético o tiene hígado graso o... Ahora esa situación hay que intentar revertirla y de eso trata este hilo en el que la mayoría me parece a mi estamos tratando de aprender. Yo mismo veo que antes no sabía absolutamente nada de nutrición y poco a poco voy sabiendo cosas.

Ten en cuenta que como te decían antes, si tu sensibilidad a la insulina funciona bien (por genética, por hábitos o por tu conocimiento del funcionamiento del organismo) no hay ningún problema que resolver.

En mi caso por ejemplo, he tenido sobrepeso toda la vida y gracias a este hilo, la información que contiene y la curiosidad que me ha provocado he logrado de manera muy sencilla y sin ningún esfuerzo eliminar una gran parte. El resto se va yendo poco a poco y porque no sigo de manera mínimamente estricta lo que ahora SE que tengo que hacer. Y ese es el mayor cambio, el conocimiento del funcionamiento de mi organismo y el poder actuar desde este punto de vista.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Abr 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ya te he enseñado a obesos mórbidos que han adelgazado con una dieta opuesta a la que pregonas, ¿qué te da más autoridad para recomendar esa dieta a TODO EL MUNDO?



Joder, Sunwukung, que lo he repetido por activa y por pasiva: TODAS LAS DIETAS FUNCIONAN (con todas se pierde peso), las preguntas relevantes son:

1.- Cuáles, además, permiten no recuperar el peso perdido
2.- Cuáles pueden ser seguidas sin necesidad de una voluntad de hierro (que ya estaba claro que no tenías)
3.- Por qué las que cumplen los dos puntos anteriores lo hacen, y otras no

En especial LA TERCERA es relevante porque apunta a que las dietas que FUNCIONAN DE VERDAD (es decir, las de perder peso sin morirte de asco y no recuperarlo), curiosamente, funcionan POR LOS MISMOS MOTIVOS.

Que es lo que te he dicho ya veinte veces: que yo NO NIEGO que una dieta con un 80% de CH *complejos en su mayoría* y *rica en fibra* pueda ser una dieta IDONEA. Lo es. Lo es porque funciona MANTENIENDO NIVELES BAJOS DE INSULINEMIA por el sistema de equilibrar los flujos de entrada y salida de glucosa en la sangre. Porque EVITAS LOS PICOS DE INSULINA al evitar lo que los provoca: proteínas y CH rápidos desprovistos de fibra.

De hecho, ERES TÚ el que se empeña en decirme que no, que tu dieta ideal funciona porque evita los productos animales, pero eres incapaz de explicarme por qué, entonces, funciona la mía que no los evita para nada.

Así que, sintiéndolo en el alma, si mi hipótesis explica tus resultados y tu hipótesis no explica los míos, es que la mía es mejor que la tuya.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Creo que tenéis un concepto equivocado del balance energético. y diría que es porque las fuentes que leéis, han inculcado un modelo manipulado a propósito para justificar su posición, es decir con falacias.
> 
> Pensáis que balance energético es determinar el MBR de un individuo, y que luego todo es cuadrarlo con la suma de los númeritos de los paquetes o alimentos en kcal al mm. Y no, eso evidentemente no es así tan simple, porque una cosa es el valor absoluto de un sustrato, y otra la eficiencia que tiene para transformars en energía, es decir, el neto. No existe transformación de energía que sea eficiente 100%.



Crees mal. Es muy cómodo suponer que el oponente en el debate es un ignorante y un estúpido, por lo que no es necesario rebatir sus argumentos, pero también es muy poco ético, y nada enriquecedor para nadie.

Balance energético, en términos estrictamente termodinámicos, es la diferencia entre la energía que entra y la energía que sale.

Dicho balance, en lo tocante al cuerpo humano, se puede aproximar con diferentes grados de precisión, pero lo que es SEGURO E INDISCUTIBLE es que un déficit calórico reiterado conlleva una reducción paulatina de la energía almacenada en el sistema (en forma de glucógeno, grasa y músculo, normalmente por ese orden), y un superávit calórico reiterado conlleva un aumento paulatino de la energía almacenada en el sistema (que será en forma de glucógeno, grasa y músculo en función de muy diversos parámetros).

Hasta aquí, todos de acuerdo: *en esta casa se cumplen las leyes de la termodinámica.*



> Dicho esto, no es igual de eficiente un CH, grasa o proteína para según que funciones u otras. Aparte de factroes individuales para usar mejor uno u otro (por no mencionar factores como absorción intestinal). Con lo cuál pensar que es tan simple como como contar las kcal de los alimentos para cuadrar es absurdo. Tan absurdo como creer que por ello no existe un balance.
> 
> Pero sí sirven como una referencia aproximada, que es para lo que están. Es como si decís que medir la masa en kg no dice nada porque el peso puede variar aquí, que en el everest, en la luna.. o sumergido en el agua, y que es variable.



Aquí la cosa empieza a descarrilar un poquillo: resulta que aplicar la verdad indiscutible del balance energético a la pérdida de peso se complica porque *no sabemos con exactitud cuánta energía está entrando en el sistema*. 

Pero oye, es un escollo más o menos salvable, porque siempre podemos *quedarnos del lado de la seguridad*, suponer que el rendimiento de absorción y aprovechamiento de los alimentos es del 100%, y así SEGURO que vamos a haber introducido en el sistema MENOS energía de la propuesta. Y como buscamos un déficit, pues ningún problema ¿No?

Pues no, ya lo veremos más adelante.



> Si haces una estimación de MBR a alguien, por CO2 espirado por ej -que es simple y preciso (no la mierda de las básculas de bioimpedancia y demás)- fijando el RQ, y sale 1500kcal, OK. Eso es una estimación de lo que necesita el organismo para estar vivo, respiración y funciones vitales. Ponle otras 1000 para tareas cotidianas básicas, pongamos 2500kcal. Por mucha estimación y margen que haya, ese individuo se mete 5000kcal entre pecho y espalda sin despeinarse todos los días, VA A AUMENTAR PESO POR COJONES. Con 4000 tb. Y ésta, es la realidad de mucha gente; que no ha llegado a obeso de la noche a la mañana por 200-300kcal de más.



Ah, pero aquí es donde empiezan los PROBLEMAS DE VERDAD con la aplicación del balance energético a la dieta.

Porque sí, claro que puedes medir el volumen de CO2 espirado, y el calor emitido por termogénesis, y lo que quieras y sea más o menos medible. Y obtendrás el MBR de ESE DÍA, con ESAS CONDICIONES hormonales, alimentarias, etc, etc.

Y podrás medir, más o menos, la energía empleada en las labores cotidianas y hasta la empleada en ejercicio físico si tienes al sujeto en una habitación estanca y mides su consumo total de oxígeno y otros parámetros.

PEEERO...

...pero el MBR *no es fijo*. Por suerte, por cierto, porque se trata de una ventaja evolutiva para la supervivencia.

El MBR puede variar, y mucho. El MBR está regulado por el sistema endocrino para buscar la homeostasis. Así que si te dedicas a buscar un déficit calórico, el cuerpo responderá ralentizando el metabolismo y neutralizando el déficit.

Si se suma este pequeño detalle a que no sabes bien la energía que entra, lo que tienes es que no puedes precisar un déficit calórico moderado (para que no se te pare el metabolismo) y sostenido. Igual una semana crees estar metiendo un déficit de 300 kcal/día y era de 600, el metabolismo se ajusta a ese consumo, y a la semana siguiente crees que estás metiendo el mismo déficit de 300, y en realidad es un superávit de 200 porque tu metabolismo ha bajado y lo que has comido esta semana lo has aprovechado mejor.

Por otro lado, si te encajas entre pecho y espalda un considerable superávit (lo de superhabit se lo perdono) calórico, el cuerpo responde acelerando el metabolismo y neutralizando el superávit.

¿Y entonces, por qué hay gordos? Porque el sistema endocrino, emergido de un proceso evolutivo que se ha desarrollado en un entorno de *escasez alimentaria* y *actividad física explosiva*, cortocircuita en este nuestro entorno de *sobrealimentación* y *sedentarismo*.

ESE ES EL PROBLEMA. 

No están gordos por comer regularmente más de lo que gastan.

*Comen regularmente más de lo que gastan porque están gordos*

La obesidad es consecuencia de un sistema endocrino deficiente.
El descontrol de los mecanismos del hambre es consecuencia de un sistema endocrino deficiente.
La incapacidad para mantener la homeostasis es consecuencia de un sistema endocrino deficiente

¿Y CUAL ES LA CAUSA DE UN SISTEMA ENDOCRINO DEFICIENTE?

Ese, y no otro, es el _quid_ de la cuestión. Obsesionarse con en el balance energético es quedarse en la superficie del problema, pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

Porque a la larga, EL SISTEMA ENDOCRINO SIEMPRE PUEDE MÁS QUE LA VOLUNTAD.



> Ocurre que cierto tipo de comida se presta más a llegar a esos superhabits, que engaña los mecanismos de saciedad, genera resistencia a la leptina.. etc. No se trata de si un día comes 500kcal o menos. Es el haberte pasado años comiendo de más sin haberte dado cuenta, porque te estabas confiando a tu "regulador" biológico que te dice cuando necesita comer.
> 
> Esto es lo primero de todo, un exceso de energía acusado y constante en el tiempo, que satura las células, genera exceso de ROS, y como mecanismo de protección la célula disminuye los receptores a la insulina.
> 
> Ahora, la comida procesada. Sí, es una implicada secundaria. Porque además de engañar al cerebro con el apetito, los aditivos y procesos a lo que se somete erosionan por otras vías la salud, metabolismo, déficit de nutrientes, acumulación de toxinas que el hígado tiene que eliminar.. etc. Es como si hablamos del tabaco procesado, una de las cosas más tóxicas que hay. Es el tabaco que te hace obeso?? no directamente. Pero indirectamente lo va a empeorar todo muchísimo, por otras vías que la saturación de energía. La malvada comida procesada, industrial.. lo mismo. Y ya véis que hay gente que fuma y no es obesa.. igual que hay gente que que come mierda y tp lo es. Pero saludable -en exceso- está claro no es. Y con esos hábitos, las papeletas que tienes, no sólo para la obesidad que es otra consecuencia del síndrome metabólico, sino para todas las cosas que van relacionadas.. hipertensión, mala circulación, escleroderma, hígado graso... AUMENTAN.



Y aquí ya la divergencia es total: usted sigue con el balance energético para arriba y para abajo, y da a la _pseudoalimentación_ un papel secundario en la obra, cuando es JUSTO AL REVÉS.

Es la pseudoalimentación, la falsa comida, los hidratos refinados, las harinas, el azúcar y la fructosa *en cantidades nunca antes presentes en la dieta humana* la que *ha dado al traste con el sistema endocrino*.

No estaba diseñado para eso. Estaba diseñado para encontrar cantidades muy moderadas de azúcares simples, y/o para encontrar cantidades importantes de azúcares simples *de forma intermitente*. Y siempre, siempre, siempre acompañados de FIBRA.

Estaba diseñado para que la fruta de verano y otoño nos hiciera acumular grasas para pasar el frío invierno abrigados y con reservas para por si la caza se daba mal. No para comer naranjas en agosto y uvas en abril.



> Lo que observo, es que mezcláis muchas cosas en el mismo saco, al tuntún, como un batiburrillo de ideas que a priori "suenan lógicas". De haber leído 4 artículos de un gurú, que sin ser mentiras flagrantes, son conceptos tergiversados en su exposición, sin analizar individuamente el peso y responsabilidad de cada una específicamente. Ah sí, y el "me funciona" (aunque no entiendo lo que hay detrás). Los alimentos industriales con aditivos, procesados "son malos" SÏ. Pero por qué y hasta qué punto son la causa del problema? Es ahí donde no dáis palo al agua, porque se ve que no tenéis una mínima base sobre metabolismo energético ni endocrinología.



Pues ya ve que no. Algunos hemos profundizado mucho y de muy diversas fuentes sobre el funcionamiento del metabolismo (obsesivo que es uno, otros se saben las alineaciones de todos los equipos de primera).

Y hemos llegado a la conclusión de que los alimentos procesados industriales son malos, y SABEMOS POR QUÉ.

Sabemos que son en gran parte los causantes del problema, y SABEMOS POR QUÉ.

Usted se apoya en argumentos de autoridad (no tenéis ni puta idea) en lugar de señalar (si puede) en qué yerran nuestros argumentos. No está interesado en un intercambio de ideas, porque YA SABE QUE USTED TIENE LA VERDAD ABSOLUTA, y nosotros ni puta idea.

Mientras tanto, siguiendo las indicaciones de los portadores de LA VERDAD ABSOLUTA cada vez hay más gordos y más diabéticos tipo 2, y cada vez más jóvenes.

Y a los estúpidos ignorantes que no sabemos nada, en efecto, nuestras hipótesis NOS FUNCIONAN. 



> El otro dice -o repite mejor dicho- que la insulina es "la mala", que estimularla con el tiempo crea resistencia. Qué tontería QUÉ GRANDÍSIMA TONTERÍA!! En realidad, para que veáis el absurdo.. está insinuando que la glucosa, el sustrato energético más eficiente que hay, lleva a la resistencia insulinica "sine-qua-non". La insulina, lo único que hace es que la glucosa CUMPLA SU OBJETIVO. Si no, para qué la tomas¿?... para que se quede de paseo en la sangre?? La tomas para reponer energía, no? y para que la glucosa entre en la célula, NECESITAS INSULINA; malo será que no la tuvieras.



Y luego somos nosotros los simplistas.
Mire, la insulina no es mala.
La glucosa tampoco. 
Ni las vitaminas son malas.

Todas esas cosas son absolutamente necesarias para la vida.

Pero si tienes niveles excesivos de glucosa en sangre, se te viene un problema muy serio.
Y de hipervitaminosis se puede uno hasta morir
¿Por qué es tan raro pensar que pueda ser MUY MALO un EX-CE-SO de insulina?

No la insulina, no. Un EXCESO sostenido de insulina, que es muy diferente.




> La resistencia se produce no por la insulina en sí, SINO POR UN EXCESO DE ENERGÍA de la que la célula puede soportar, e inteligentemente, mediante la producción de ROS (superoxido) como señalizador -en este caso de un exceso de ROS- toma la decisión de dejar de obedecer a la insulina para protegerse. Pero, es culpa de la insulina??? o de existir más energía de la que se puede manejar? Y es a partir de ahí, cuando ese daño, esa resistencia que va aumentando poco a poco, lleva a la gente a "migrar" de la vía glycolítica hacia la beta-oxidativa de las grasas. El problema de esto es que el sistema soporta mucho tiempo esta situación antes de empezar a "dar señales", y se hace más complejo revertirlo. La SS esto no te lo dice hasta que eres prediabético, QUE ES MUY TARDE para alguien que se preocupe por la salud. Y la glucosa en ayunas es un indicador muy tardío del problema; en una analítica general no miran la HbA1c, el HOMA-IR, ni test con glucosa para ver lo eficiente que eres metabolizandola. Esto, que lo podría mirar "a ojo" cualquiera con un glucómetro, nadie lo hace.



Totalmente. La resistencia a la insulina es un mecanismo defensivo.
Pero no contra el exceso de "energía" (no sé usted, yo no tengo julios libres circulando por las venas) sin contra un exceso, muy específicamente, de GLUCOSA.

Y no se trata tampoco de que sea un exceso promedio. No es un problema de cantidad, sino uno de FLUJO. Los niveles de glucosa en sangre que el cuerpo acepta son los que son, y si de golpe se le viene encima una cantidad desmedida de glucosa, tiene sí o sí que retirarla de la sangre: ese páncreas que no pare.

Que se pare la lipólisis, que se active la lipogénesis, y que las células hagan hueco en los estantes para más glucosa, que no podemos tener tanta concentración en sangre. ¿Que las estanterías están llenas? segrega más insulina, y que hagan sitio.

Y la insulina, claro, no desaparece como por ensalmo cuando los niveles de glucosa en sangre se normalizan. Se queda dando vueltas por el circuito todavía un rato, inhibiendo la lipólisis, activando la lipogénesis y empujando otro poquito de glucosa a las atiborradas células...

...hasta el punto de que se pasa de frenada. 

-¡Mierda, ahora hay poca glucosa en sangre! Llama a la grelina y que active el reflejo del hambre.

-¿Qué? Pero si tenemos las células a rebosar de glucosa...

- Me la suda, tú dispara el hambre, que aquí estamos con la glucosa en mínimos

Y vuelta la mula al trigo.

¿Cuándo se vacían las células? ¿Cuándo se activa la lipólisis? Cuando la insulina está baja, que con la alimentación moderna es NUNCA.



> Sobre la importancia de la insulina y su acción protectora, como reguladora del metabolismo y su homeostasis, no me voy a explayar; pero está claro que de esa parte vuestros gurús no dicen ni pío. "Eres insulinoresistente y la tienes alta permanente y eso es malo"... ya, claro, cuando ya estás KO y tienes que buscar vias alternativas o "atajos" para salir del paso. Pero lo que no os dicen es lo importatísima y saludable que es en alguien que es sensible, que usa los CHs eficientemente, y que paradójicamente en esos casos, los CHs y la insulina, no sólo no generan resistencia SINO QUE PROMUEVEN LA SENSIBILIDAD A LA MISMA.



Ni pío dicen:Insulin resistance protects against...insulin! T2D 26 - Intensive Dietary Management

su _owned_, gracias.

Por lo demás, se lo repito: en un hilo que busca soluciones para el sobrepeso/obesidad no espere que hablemos de lo buena que es la insulina en una persona no insulinorresistente ni obesa: no porque no lo sea, sino porque *NO ES EL TEMA*.

La insulinorresistencia lleva a la hiperinsulinemia, que lleva a la obesidad, y para salir de la obesidad hay que salir de la hiperinsulinemia, y por tanto de la insulinorresistencia.

¿Que cuando no eres obeso ni eres insulinorresistente, la hiperinsulinemia da igual? No es que da igual, es que NO SE DA, precisamente porque no eres insulinorresistente.

Y de todos modos, eso de nada le sirve al obeso, que es de lo que hablamos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Te he respondido. Pero no eres capaz a entenderlo porque no tienes una base de cómo funciona el metabolismo energético. Coges un estudio e interpretas los resultados de forma categórica sin comprender las limitaciones que conllevan los mismos.
> 
> Los estudios pueden ser útiles para observar algunas cosas puntuales. Sin una base para analizarlos, tienen poco valor porque eres incapaz de contextualizarlo. Si conocieras esto, entenderías por qué muchos de esos estudios, o bien se les puede desde extraer info de provecho, o pueden no servir ni para limpiarse el culo.
> 
> Si quieres saber, te recomiendo que aprendas conceptos básicos, que tp no hace falta estudiar medicina. Pero sí una base. De otro modo a tí la mayoriá de esos estudios te van a servir de 0. Podéis discutir entre vosotros tirándoos estudios de pubmed opuestos, como batallas de pokemon. que no váis a llegar a ningún lado. Leyendo a gurús "trending" tampoco.



No, no me has contestado. No entiendes, o no quieres entender, la tesis que estoy defendiendo.

Yo no estoy "lanzando estudios de pubmed" como dices. No, no y no. Sencillamente, he aportado ya en este hilo DECENAS, decenas de estudios que vienen a demostrar, siempre, que el nº de calorías de una dieta *no tiene por qué guardar relación con la acumulación de tejido adiposo (engorde) en los sujetos de estudio*. OJO: yo no digo que las calorías sean irrelevantes, NO. Lo que digo es que hay "algo" en los alimentos, alguna cualidad, desvinculada de las calorías, que produce el engorde en mayor o menor medida. Y evidentemente (como prueban esos estudios) no está, o no tiene por qué estar, vinculada al nº de calorías. Y es clarísimo porque TODOS ESOS ESTUDIOS, en los grupos de control, arrojan resultados diferentes de acumulación de grasa corporal, según la composición de la dieta. ¿Tú cómo lo explicas?

Para mí no es tan difícil de entender. Te voy a formular una pregunta (agradezco la respuesta, pero a lo que te pregunto a ser posible):

¿Puede una dieta de 1.800 kcal al día ser, en el mismo sujeto, producir más engorde que una dieta de 2.000 kcal al día? Pongamos un sujeto obeso que durante un año come una dieta de 1.800 kcal al día, repartida en seis ingestas diarias, compuesta en un 60% de carbohidratos procedentes únicamente de harinas (pan y pasta) y azúcar, un 20% de proteínas y un 20% de grasa. Y luego pongamos a ese mismo sujeto, con una dieta de 2.000 kcal al día, pero cetogénica y en DOS ingestas diarias (pongamos 80% grasa, 10% proteína y 10% hidratos, sólo de vegetales sin procesar altos en fibra y sin almidones). 

Bien. El sujeto 2 ha *ingerido *un 20% más de energía. Según la teoría del balance energético (y según lo que APLICAN todos nuestros ilustres endocrinos) lo único que cuenta es el nº de calorías total de la dieta. Es POR ESO que recomiendan dietas bajas en grasa; ya que la grasa es el macronutriente que más nº de calorías contiene por gramo.

Sin embargo en mi opinión, y por muchos factores que ya se han mencionado y que tienen que ver con la respuesta hormonal, el sujeto, con la dieta 1 engordará, y con la dieta 2, adelgazará. Ojo: esto no es magia. Y no incumple las leyes de la termodinámica. Y no me lo invento ni estoy cometiendo ningún error. De hecho, los estudios que he citado, aunque evidentemente no demuestran lo anterior, sí CONTIENEN SERIOS INDICIOS DE QUE ES PERFECTAMENTE POSIBLE.

Así que te lo pregunto: ¿es posible que el sujeto engorde con la dieta 1 y adelgace con la dieta 2?

Razona la respuesta (si es que respondes, claro).


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Abr 2017)

Por cierto, por hablar de algo:

Semana Santa, que me he cogido enterita. Vacaciones de tó.

Estuve en Galicia, en un hotel donde te ponían de comer "lo que había" (que es muy cómodo y relajado, pero incordia un poco si eres "rarito" para comer).

Como estaba de vacaciones, pues he vacacionado también alimentariamente: pan de pueblo en la mesa todos los días (no barras de plástico de esas que, como decía mi abuelo, no dan ganas ni de pecar), bollería, zumo natural y más pan de pueblo al desayuno, postrecitos, cervecitas junto al mar,1/2 botella de vino blanco por comida...

...en fin, la de Dios.

Este lunes me subí a la báscula y 86,7. En 10 días, casi 5 kilos.

Obviamente, retornado a la rutina, he vuelto a comer una vez al día, y he hecho un esfuerzo extra por evitar los CH (ni una cervecita con la cena, siquiera). Por descontado, generosas raciones de tocino, chorizo ibérico, panceta, quesos duros, aceite de oliva, etc.

Anteayer, por ejemplo, huevos al plato. 

En una fuente de barro tipo sopa castellana (capacidad aproximada, 3/4 de litro), cubra el fondo de tocino salado (ibérico, of course), añada champiñones, dados de brie, curado, gouda y chorizo, tiras de panceta fresca, un chorrito de aceite de oliva y salpimentado al gusto. 

Introduzca en el horno a 200º 15 minutos, escalfe dos huevos (que casi ni cabían en la fuente, con eso lo digo tó) y déjelos en el horno otros 3-5 minutos (según preferencia).

Deguste con tenedor y cuchara (para rebañar el caldo, que estaba de echarse a llorar).

Aporte calórico estimado, unas 2500 calorías.

Esta mañana, 84,4. Y seguimos para bingo.

Pero no es el pan, el dulce y la birra lo que engorda


----------



## sada (20 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por cierto, por hablar de algo:
> 
> Semana Santa, que me he cogido enterita. Vacaciones de tó.
> 
> ...



no es por nada pero podías haber subido una foto de ese manjar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> no es por nada pero podías haber subido una foto de ese manjar.



Yo es que soy más de comerme la comida, en vez de hacerle fotos. 

Además de que soy un fotógrafo malísimo


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> no es por nada pero podías haber subido una foto de ese manjar.



Ah no Smiling mientras no cuelgues 'otras' fotos Smiling no deberia.

Lo has puesto a huevo


----------



## sada (20 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ah no Smiling mientras no cuelgues 'otras' fotos Smiling no deberia.
> 
> Lo has puesto a huevo



calla que ayer me medí y metí las medidas en una calculadora de esas Body Fat Calculator y vaya depresión: body fat = 34.3%

en una semana me vuelvo a medir q esta tengo la regla pero vaya no creo que influya tanto


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> calla que ayer me medí y metí las medidas en una calculadora de esas Body Fat Calculator y vaya depresión: body fat = 34.3%
> 
> en una semana me vuelvo a medir q esta tengo la regla pero vaya no creo que influya tanto



Muchísimo.

Ten en cuenta que uno de los parámetros principales es el perímetro abdominal, y éste puede variar *varios centímetros* durante las diferentes fases del ciclo, y otro es el perímetro de cadera, que también puede fluctuar si hay retención de líquidos.

Cada dos centímetros medidos de más, ya en cintura, ya en cadera, son un 1% de grasa corporal que en realidad no tienes.


----------



## osona (20 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Muchísimo.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que uno de los parámetros principales es el perímetro abdominal, y éste puede variar *varios centímetros* durante las diferentes fases del ciclo, y otro es el perímetro de cadera, que también puede fluctuar si hay retención de líquidos.
> 
> Cada dos centímetros medidos de más, ya en cintura, ya en cadera, son un 1% de grasa corporal que en realidad no tienes.



....."en 10 dias casi 5kg."....... Es acojonante y no lo entiendo.
Hace un año, por estas fechas estaba con un I.M.C. de 14 y el médico me "recetó" comer, comer, comer y de postre comer, sin restricción alguna y si hacia falta con un embudo como hacen con los patos de "foie-gras".
Tardé, 6 MESES en ganar 10 KILOS y por Navidad trás mucho esfuerzo conseguí llegar a 18 de I.M.C. que actualmente sigo manteniendo, y he bajado un poco el ritmo de cantidad de ingesta, ya que me encuentro bien y mi analítica ya no marca una anemia severa y un hematocrito desastroso, o sea que estoy dentro de los parámetros que marca la normalidad.
Me he quedado "aparcado" en 49kg. y como me encuentro bien, no me da la gana de volver a coger el embudo y hala otra vez a deglutir a lo bestia para volverme a cebar como un cerdo para la matanza.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Abr 2017)

osona dijo:


> ....."en 10 dias casi 5kg."....... Es acojonante y no lo entiendo.
> Hace un año, por estas fechas estaba con un I.M.C. de 14 y el médico me "recetó" comer, comer, comer y de postre comer, sin restricción alguna y si hacia falta con un embudo como hacen con los patos de "foie-gras".
> Tardé, 6 MESES en ganar 10 KILOS y por Navidad trás mucho esfuerzo conseguí llegar a 18 de I.M.C. que actualmente sigo manteniendo, y he bajado un poco el ritmo de cantidad de ingesta, ya que me encuentro bien y mi analítica ya no marca una anemia severa y un hematocrito desastroso, o sea que estoy dentro de los parámetros que marca la normalidad.
> Me he quedado "aparcado" en 49kg. y como me encuentro bien, no me da la gana de volver a coger el embudo y hala otra vez a deglutir a lo bestia para volverme a cebar como un cerdo para la matanza.



Para que luego digan que somos todos iguales y nos quieran aplicar a todos el mismo patrón alimentario...

De todos modos, el tema tiene "truco". Yo de normal llevo una alimentación LCHF aderezada con ayunos diarios de unas 20 horas entre semana (lo que es comer una vez al día, vaya). Y el fin de semana abro un poco la mano, como además de cenar, y si encarta me voy de cañas o lo que sea.

Con esa pauta, llevo desde hace 3 meses fluctuando entre los 83.5 de los lunes y los 81 de los viernes.

Hete aquí que hace un par de semanas que me ha dado por hacer calistenia, y como no hago nada casi nunca, pues de pronto el viernes de dolores, en vez de los acostumbrados 80 con mucho u 81 con poco, me planté por los 82...

...pero la cinta métrica decía que no era grasa, ni acumulación inusual de ex-comida en el bajo intestino, sino músculo nuevo. Pues cojonudo.

A lo que voy: que llego al viernes, tras cinco ayunos de 20 horas y la calistenia diaria, con el glucógeno hepático y muscular bajo mínimos.

Como quiera que un cuerpo como el mío puede almacenar alrededor de 500-600 gramos de glucógeno entre el hígado y los músculos, y dado que cada g de glucógeno trae de regalo 2,7 g de agua, pues el despiporre de carbohidratos lo primero que causa es una recarga de ese glucógeno gastado, es decir, *más de 2 kg en un flash*.

Meta otro kg, o por ahí, debido al cambio de contenido del tracto digestivo (el domingo rematé con barbacoa killer).

Lo que resta es lo que realmente he engordado en esta Semana Santa: kilo y medio o así, que sigue siendo un huevo.

Por supuesto, esto también funciona en el otro sentido: ya sé yo que de los 2 kilos y pico que me he sacudido en tres días, de verdad, de verdad será medio, o como mucho tres cuartos.

Tampoco tengo prisa


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ah no Smiling mientras no cuelgues 'otras' fotos Smiling no deberia.
> 
> Lo has puesto a huevo



Cuidado que Cormac te va acacusar de acosador y baboso, como hizo conmigo...


----------



## piru (20 Abr 2017)

*Muere a los 117 años Emma Morano, la persona más vieja del mundo*

A ver qué cuerpo se les queda a los veganos

Muere a los 117 años Emma Morano, la persona más vieja del mundo


"Siguiendo el consejo que le dio un médico cuando tenía 20 años, se alimentó durante casi un siglo a base de tres huevos diarios, dos crudos y uno hervido, con un poco de carne y muy pocas frutas o verduras.Este régimen alimentario, unido a su longevidad excepcional, intrigaba a médicos y científicos."

Muere a los 117 años Emma Morano, la persona más vieja del mundo | Sociedad Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Abr 2017)

piru dijo:


> A ver qué cuerpo se les queda a los veganos
> 
> Muere a los 117 años Emma Morano, la persona más vieja del mundo
> 
> ...



esto es ciencia, para qué queremos la estadística :XX:

La tribu donde nadie muere de un infarto | Ciencia | EL PAÍS



> En cuanto a su dieta, en su mayoría se trata de carbohidratos (72%) no procesados ricos en fibra como arroz, mandioca, maíz o frutas. Las proteínas las obtienen de la caza y la pesca y apenas consumen unos 38 gramos de grasa al día



igual que en okinawa, la china rural, en los andes peruanos, en Icaria, etc, etc, etc.

Debe de ser sólo genética, al contrario que lo de la vieja, que era por comer huevos ::


----------



## Cormac (20 Abr 2017)

piru dijo:


> A ver qué cuerpo se les queda a los veganos
> 
> Muere a los 117 años Emma Morano, la persona más vieja del mundo
> 
> ...



También comía galletas y nadie aquí defiende las galletas. Lee su biografía anda

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 18:36 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, qué va.
> 
> La batalla dura era cuando no sabías contra quién estabas luchando, lo que te llevaba a hacer exactamente lo opuesto de lo que tenías que hacer.
> 
> Lo de ahora no es una lucha, es un paseo militar



Un paseo militar, lo dice el mismo que de vez en cuando se tiene que meter ayunos de tres días a base de café y agua. Y lo llama homeostasis para justificarse :XX:


----------



## piru (20 Abr 2017)

Morano adoptó esta dieta de joven, después de que un médico le diagnosticó anemia, poco después de la Primera Guerra Mundial.






¿El secreto de la longevidad?

Actualmente, redujo la ración a sólo dos huevos por día y algunas galletas.

Su médico, Carlo Brava, quien la atiende desde hace más de 27 años, *admitió que esto contradice todos los consejos para llevar una vida saludable.*

"Emma siempre comió muy pocos vegetales y muy poca fruta. Cuando la conocí, comía tres huevos al día, dos crudos por la mañana y luego un omelet al mediodía, y pollo en la cena".

A pesar de ello, parece ser "eterna".


Cómo es la dieta de Emma Morano, de 117 años, la persona más vieja del mundo - BBC Mundo


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Un paseo militar, lo dice el mismo que de vez en cuando se tiene que meter ayunos de tres días a base de café y agua. Y lo llama homeostasis para justificarse :XX:



No me "tengo" que meter, ni "de vez en cuando".

Eso es algo que hice UNA VEZ, porque quería saber si podía. Y NO ME COSTÓ NADA. Fue, en efecto, un paseo militar. Hasta eso.

Lo mihmico que cuando me pasaba día tras día pensando en comer con las dietas de 1500 calorías.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2017)

osona dijo:


> ....."en 10 dias casi 5kg."....... Es acojonante y no lo entiendo.
> Hace un año, por estas fechas estaba con un I.M.C. de 14 y el médico me "recetó" comer, comer, comer y de postre comer, sin restricción alguna y si hacia falta con un embudo como hacen con los patos de "foie-gras".
> Tardé, 6 MESES en ganar 10 KILOS y por Navidad trás mucho esfuerzo conseguí llegar a 18 de I.M.C. que actualmente sigo manteniendo, y he bajado un poco el ritmo de cantidad de ingesta, ya que me encuentro bien y mi analítica ya no marca una anemia severa y un hematocrito desastroso, o sea que estoy dentro de los parámetros que marca la normalidad.
> Me he quedado "aparcado" en 49kg. y como me encuentro bien, no me da la gana de volver a coger el embudo y hala otra vez a deglutir a lo bestia para volverme a cebar como un cerdo para la matanza.



Esas perdidas de peso tan abultadas despues de varios dias de comer guarradas son normales.

Los tres primeros dias se van por el wc dos kilos de liquido retenidos, y en otra semana de vuelta al orden perder otros dos o tres no es ningun disparate cuando se es grande y pasas de 80-90 kilos.

Evidentemente con 49 kilos es normal que ganar o perder 5-10 kilos en cantidad absoluta cueste mucho mas.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 21:18 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cuidado que Cormac te va acacusar de acosador y baboso, como hizo conmigo...



Vaya con que tenemos una policia de lo moral en el hilo, que disgustos me da Ud.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 21:27 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> No me "tengo" que meter, ni "de vez en cuando".
> 
> Eso es algo que hice UNA VEZ, porque quería saber si podía. Y NO ME COSTÓ NADA. Fue, en efecto, un paseo militar. Hasta eso.
> 
> Lo mihmico que cuando me pasaba día tras día pensando en comer con las dietas de 1500 calorías.



Esque estos no entienden que ayunar cuando el azucar refinado no corre por tus venas, no es que sea facil...es sencillisimo.

Yo cuando me he pasado una semana de fiesta no hago ayuno inmediatamente. Espero unos dias como esta semana y hoy he pasado por alto la comida y tan ricamente sin probar nada desde la cena anterior 20 horas. Recuperar el ritmo normal cuando estas ya adaptado son dos o tres dias.

He roto el ayuno con una bolsa de pistachos y ahora esperando tranquilamente que se haga un estofado a fuego lento. Me voy a poner fino filipino.


----------



## bizarre (20 Abr 2017)

Pues me he tomado medidas en la pagina recomendada mas atrás y aunque pone que estoy en un rango normal es un poco decepcionante
IMC 21.1 KG\mg
Índice cintura\altura 0.44
Grasa corporal 25.7% WTF!!!!!!!!!
Masa magra 40.1kg


----------



## Cormac (21 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esas perdidas de peso tan abultadas despues de varios dias de comer guarradas son normales.
> 
> Los tres primeros dias se van por el wc dos kilos de liquido retenidos, y en otra semana de vuelta al orden perder otros dos o tres no es ningun disparate cuando se es grande y pasas de 80-90 kilos.
> 
> ...



No consumo azúcar. No te enteras de nada, o eres tonto o no sabes leer, sospecho que lo primero. Me podría pasar tranquilamente un día sin comer, solamente que no lo necesito, ya que ajusto mis macros.
Malo será una dieta si necesitas saltarte comidas para recuperarte.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya con que tenemos una policia de lo moral en el hilo, que disgustos me da Ud.



Al parecer como le va mal la panadería se saca un sueldecito extra como censor oficial del hilo...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No consumo azúcar. No te enteras de nada, o eres tonto o no sabes leer, sospecho que lo primero. Me podría pasar tranquilamente un día sin comer, solamente que no lo necesito, ya que ajusto mis macros.
> Malo será una dieta si necesitas saltarte comidas para recuperarte.



Azucar no pero entiendo que pan si. A estas alturas aun no entiendes que metabolicamente son lo mismo?

No necesito hacer ayuno simplemente lo hago a diario 16/8. Dos comidas al dia son mas que suficientes. De vez en cuando paso de comer y llego a la cena sin probar bocado. No me supone ningun esfuerzo.

Todo lo que se ha hablado de los beneficios del ayuno se ve que no ha calado en tu mente.

Pd. Si comes pan y haces 24 h de ayuno te da una flojera importante por el bajon de azucar en sangre. Eso de que puedes ponlo en cuarentena.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No consumo azúcar. No te enteras de nada, o eres tonto o no sabes leer, sospecho que lo primero. Me podría pasar tranquilamente un día sin comer, solamente que no lo necesito, ya que ajusto mis macros.
> Malo será una dieta si necesitas saltarte comidas para recuperarte.



Va, que te lo explico más despacio.

No "necesito" saltarme comidas para recuperarme (¿De qué, por cierto?)

La "recuperación", de hecho, me "hace falta" precisamente por haberme pasado 10 días trasegando farináceos como antaño, y con eso y con todo no estoy haciendo nada extra, me limito a comer una vez al día como llevo haciendo los últimos meses.

Tú llámalo saltarse comidas si quieres, yo no lo llamo así porque no me salto nada: es que comer una vez al día para mí ya es lo normal.

Ahora, si me decido a hacer un ayuno un poco más largo (que no entra en mis planes de momento, pero tampoco pasaría nada), entonces sí estaría saltándome comidas.

Por cierto, sobre su chascarrillo del paseo militar, aquí un estudio que revela que la hormona del apetito, la ghrelina, se segrega en base a un comportamiento aprendido, que aunque no comas cuando tienes hambre llegado un momento el nivel de ghrelina (y con él el apetito) se reduce, y que con el paso del tiempo en ayunas el nivel medio de ghrelina cae.

Es decir, que el primer día de ayuno puede ser complicado para el que no esté acostumbrado, pero de ahí en adelante es todo mucho más fácil.

Lo dicho, un paseo militar.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Abr 2017)

Cormac, Sunwunkung y Elmastonto, no os vayáis por las ramas, hombre. Contestad a los mensajes que plantean cosas, no seáis cobardes. 

Yo aún estoy esperando que alguien me conteste unas sencillas preguntas ienso:


----------



## sada (21 Abr 2017)

alguien ha hecho arroz usando coliflor? a que sabe? da el pego? como lo hacéis?


----------



## Anquises (21 Abr 2017)

piru dijo:


> A ver qué cuerpo se les queda a los veganos
> 
> Muere a los 117 años Emma Morano, la persona más vieja del mundo
> 
> ...



Pues te dirán que si hubiera sido vegana seguiría viva hasta el 2050.

Y los demás, que sin comer galletas habría durado hasta el siglo que viene.


----------



## sada (21 Abr 2017)

Professor Tim Noakes Found Innocent! - Diet Doctor
El profesor Tim Noakes inocente!
acaba de ser declarado no culpable de conducta poco profesional, por lo tanto ganar el año largo juicio contra él por dar consejos baja en carbohidratos .


----------



## Pirro (21 Abr 2017)

28 de Marzo (día 0) Perímetro abdominal: 109 cm. Peso: 98.5 kg 
21 de Abril, Perímetro abdominal 104. Peso: 92 kilos.

Los primeros 3 días fueron jodidos -el cuerpo me pedía azúcar y pan como a un yonki le pide heroína, llegué a tener dolores de cabeza fuertes y diarreas-, después todo ha ido como la seda. Después de 10 días, asustado por la velocidad de la pérdida de peso metí en la dieta más hidratos en forma de tubérculos, arroz y un par de litros de cerveza semanales con vistas de no perder más de 1.5 kgs por semana. Sí, la cerveza es harina, pero me niego a renunciar a ella.

Cómo dos veces al día contundentemente y no paso hambre. E intercalo ayunos de 22-24 horas entre una y dos veces por semana. Mismamente, ayer cené 300 gramos de pollo, casi medio kilo de brécol aliñado con mantequilla y pimentón, un aguacate bañado en aceite de oliva y medio boniato de los grandes. De postre un puñado de almendras y unas fresas. Vamos, que no solo no paso hambre sino que a veces tengo que acordarme de que tengo que comer y hago un esfuerzo por terminar el plato.

Calculo a ojo de buen cubero que mi dieta debe andar entre las 2000/2400 kcal diarias en las que predominan las grasas animales y vegetales, estaré ingiriendo entre 0.8 y 1gramo de proteína por kilo de peso y el grueso del déficit calórico en vez de ser diario viene con los días de ayuno en los que me sacio en la cena con menos de 1500 kcal.

Antes el hambre era como un vecino hijoputa usando un taladro a las 3 de la mañana y ahora es como alguien dando tres toques en la puerta cada 6 horas, no sé si me explico.

No me quiero arriesgar a hablar de peso objetivo, pero habiéndome tomado mis medidas, con menos de 97 cm de abdomen, esa barriga que me ha acompañado con sus altibajos los últimos 12 años estará finiquitada. Y al ritmo que voy -asumiendo que el segundo mes la progresión será más lenta que en el primero- espero llegar en unas 8 semanas al equilibrio metabólico. 

En cuanto a ejercicio poco. Media hora de pesas 3 veces por semana y trato de andar 20 minutos diarios. Tampoco creo que necesite más.


----------



## Cazarr (21 Abr 2017)

piru dijo:


> A ver qué cuerpo se les queda a los veganos
> 
> Muere a los 117 años Emma Morano, la persona más vieja del mundo
> 
> ...



La verdad es que esto me parece a mí que se debe en buena parte a la *genética*. Creo que leí que tenía unos cuantos antepasados muy longevos. ienso:

Dicho esto, la conclusión que saco en cuanto a hábitos alimenticios es que voy a incrementar mi ingesta diaria de *huevos camperos*, que demostrado está es un superalimento de verdad (aunque ligeramente cocinados, que crudos no tengo huevos).

Porque, por otra parte, si la escasa ingesta de verduras es cierta... no me cuadra que sea un hábito saludable. Vamos, no creo que en líneas generales sea bueno, aunque a esta señora no le haya afectado demasiado (igual que comer galletas en su caso tampoco ha parecido ser muy negativo). Yo no lo recomendaría, no sé qué pensaréis vosotros.


----------



## Cormac (21 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Azucar no pero entiendo que pan si. A estas alturas aun no entiendes que metabolicamente son lo mismo?
> 
> No necesito hacer ayuno simplemente lo hago a diario 16/8. Dos comidas al dia son mas que suficientes. De vez en cuando paso de comer y llego a la cena sin probar bocado. No me supone ningun esfuerzo.
> 
> ...



El azúcar y el pan lo mismo metabolicamente? Pues no, no es cierto.
Ahora que te saltas una comida a diario. Claro, es lo que te toca para que no se te vaya de las manos.
Cuando he salido de viaje o de excursión por el monte np he necesitado comer. Así que prueba superada.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 15:29 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Cormac, Sunwunkung y Elmastonto, no os vayáis por las ramas, hombre. Contestad a los mensajes que plantean cosas, no seáis cobardes.
> 
> Yo aún estoy esperando que alguien me conteste unas sencillas preguntas ienso:



Yo ya te contesté en su momento pequeñín, tirando por los suelos la teoría del índice glucemico, de que todo hace parecer que a los humanos al igual que a otros animales acortan su vida con un consumo excesivo de calorías y así.
Ya paso de contestar. Ahora sólo me río de vosotros cuando me da por pasarme por éste hilo.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 15:33 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Al parecer como le va mal la panadería se saca un sueldecito extra como censor oficial del hilo...:XX::XX::XX:



El come owneds oficial del grupo no se ha enterado todavía que el pan me lo hago con mi panificadora de Lidl con harina integral ecológica.
Vas a denunciar al Alcampo por vender falsamente salmón anunciado como salvaje o vuelves a hacer la risa otra vez? Ainss...


----------



## Rauxa (21 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> La verdad es que esto me parece a mí que se debe en buena parte a la *genética*. Creo que leí que tenía unos cuantos antepasados muy longevos. ienso:
> 
> Dicho esto, la conclusión que saco en cuanto a hábitos alimenticios es que voy a incrementar mi ingesta diaria de *huevos camperos*, que demostrado está es un superalimento de verdad (aunque ligeramente cocinados, que crudos no tengo huevos).
> 
> Porque, por otra parte, si la escasa ingesta de verduras es cierta... no me cuadra que sea un hábito saludable. Vamos, no creo que en líneas generales sea bueno, aunque a esta señora no le haya afectado demasiado (igual que comer galletas en su caso tampoco ha parecido ser muy negativo). Yo no lo recomendaría, no sé qué pensaréis vosotros.




Existen las grasas esenciales y proteinas esenciales. Sin estas, nos morimos, así que hay que ingerirlas de forma natural sí o sí, o en un defecto suplementarlas.
Pero en cambio no existen los hidratos esenciales.
Se considera que no hay hidratos indispensables. Si tuviéramos que prescindir de un macronutriente, podrían ser perfectamente los hidratos. Cualquier puede probar de estar sin protes o sin grasas durante una pequeña temporada. Verá que no podrá. En cambio sí que podemos estar sin hidratos (más allá de la adicción que tengamos al azúcar). El cuerpo tiene capacidad de obtener glucosa de otras fuentes que no propiamente de los hidratos.

Aún así, yo no recomiendo una dieta cetogénica de por sí. Simplemente hago la anotación que entre el 65-70% de hidratos que nos dicen los ejpertos y la dieta cetogénica, hay un punto medio.

Hemos pasado de tener a los hidratos como algo secundario (importante para nosotros si quieres, pero secundario y dispensable), a decir que la base tiene que ser precisamente la ingesta de hidratos.
Sin llegar a una dieta cetogénica, podemos estar comiendo un 20-30% de hidratos al día y tener la máxima salud posible. Y si nos basamos solo en frutas y verduras como hidratos, para llegar a ese 30%, ya es una buena cantidad.

Para mi, des del punto de vista de salud, es más importante una buena ingesta de protes y grasas saludables que no el hecho de estar comiendo 5 raciones de frutas y verduras al día.


----------



## bizarre (21 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> alguien ha hecho arroz usando coliflor? a que sabe? da el pego? como lo hacéis?



Yo si, lo preparo parecido a un arroz tres delicias, a la sartén con guisantes, zanahorias, huevo revuelto y bacón, tacos de jamón o chorizo, un buen chorro de aceite y removiendo todo el rato, a mi y a mi marido nos gusta
Puedes rallar una coliflor entera y congelarla en bolsas, así cuando no te apetezca cocinar tienes lo mas pesado hecho


----------



## demolision (21 Abr 2017)

Lo dejo para que echeis un vistazo

Cuidado con los refrescos

Cuidado con los refrescos ‘light’: su consumo diario triplica el riesgo de alzhéimer o ictus
Las personas que beben a diario bebidas azucaradas, como los refrescos o los zumos, tienen cerebros de menor volumen y peor memoria

El estudio, publicado de forma simultánea en las revistas «Alzheimer's & Dementia» y «Stroke», también alerta de que las personas que beben a diario refrescos dietéticos –caso de los ‘light’ o de los ‘zero’– presentan, frente a aquellas que toman como máximo una de estas bebidas a la semana, un riesgo cerca de tres veces superior de desarrollar la enfermedad de Alzheimer o de sufrir un ictus.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> El come owneds oficial del grupo no se ha enterado todavía que el pan me lo hago con mi panificadora de Lidl con harina integral ecológica.
> Vas a denunciar al Alcampo por vender falsamente salmón anunciado como salvaje o vuelves a hacer la risa otra vez? Ainss...



De qué hablas chalado? Si yo precisamente fui el que puso aquí la foto del salmón salvaje de Alaska de Alcampo para decir que es el que compro y consumo de vez en cuando. Ni puta idea macho, está fatal, el calor del horno de tu panadería te afecta el cerebro, además del salvado ese que comes como si no hubiera mañana. ::

Pon cuando he dicho yo que Alcampo vende salmón salvaje falsamente o cómete el owned, que yo no, pero tú llevas un capazo bueno de owneds en este foro, lo mismo te gusta ponerlos entre dos rebanadas de pan con paja y te los comes calentitos en tu horno de pan.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> De qué hablas chalado? Si yo precisamente fui el que puso aquí la foto del salmón salvaje de Alaska de Alcampo para decir que es el que compro y consumo de vez en cuando. Ni puta idea macho, está fatal, el calor del horno de tu panadería te afecta el cerebro, además del salvado ese que comes como si no hubiera mañana. ::
> 
> Pon cuando he dicho yo que Alcampo vende salmón salvaje falsamente o cómete el owned, que yo no, pero tú llevas un capazo bueno de owneds en este foro, lo mismo te gusta ponerlos entre dos rebanadas de pan con paja y te los comes calentitos en tu horno de pan.:XX::XX::XX:



Y se pone tan contento porque su harina de TRIGO pone integral en el paquete. Evidentemente la misma mierda de trigo transgenico que se vende a nivel mundial solo que mas caro.

Mira que le hemos dicho que de trigo no hay mas que harina blanca con paja. Que espelta o centeno como mucho puede encontrar algo decente pero estos comepanes no se enteran.


----------



## piru (21 Abr 2017)

Ahora en la Sexta, Equipo de Investigación: El precio de la obesidad.

A ver con qué salen


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Abr 2017)

piru dijo:


> Ahora en la Sexta, Equipo de Investigación: El precio de la ovesidad.
> 
> A ver con qué salen



Lo estoy viendo y cabreando por momentos, ya salió la estafadora con la calculadora de calorías, ni una sola referencia a la insulina ni al problema hormonal, por supuesto los culpables los de siempre: sedentarismo, exceso de grasas (han tenido los cojones de sacar como ejemplo de comida mala unos choricillos a la sidra en Asturias), culpa individual, etc... Por lo menos han mencionado la pobreza como una de las causas, eso sí de los hidratos refinados ni mú.::

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 23:00 ----------

Ahora sí salen tiendas de chuches...

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 23:00 ----------

Insistencia enfermiza con el deporte...

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 23:01 ----------

Lista de la compra de un barrio pobre, todo azúcares y refinados, incluía bacon pero me juego el cuello a que llevaba azúcar y mil mierdas.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 23:02 ----------

Falacia: sacian más la comida con azúcares:XX::XX:

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 23:03 ----------

Opciones valoradas: carnes bajas en grasas

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 23:05 ----------

Solución: operación...:ouch:


----------



## silverwindow (21 Abr 2017)

Mucho panadero y lobby de reposteria es lo hay por aqui.


----------



## Indignado (21 Abr 2017)

piru dijo:


> Ahora en la Sexta, Equipo de Investigación: El precio de la ovesidad.
> 
> A ver con qué salen



Programa muy riguroso , entre la pija que paga 2 euros por 4 kiwis y el gordito que esta a regimen pero come donuts .... :XX:

A ver quien tiene huevos (valga la redundancia) de superar esto:

Una dieta de 25 huevos diarios | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



> Un estudio reciente publicado en la revista científica The New England Journal of Medicine, revelaba, para desconcierto de los especialistas, el caso de un hombre de 88 años que estuvo comiendo* 25 huevos diarios *durante 15 años y sin embargo, presentaba unos niveles de colesterol en sangre perfectamente normales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Abr 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Programa muy riguroso , entre la pija que paga 2 euros por 4 kiwis y el gordito que esta a regimen pero come donuts .... :XX:
> 
> A ver quien tiene huevos (valga la redundancia) de superar esto:
> 
> Una dieta de 25 huevos diarios | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



Espero que sea en plan prensa amarillista porque si la medicina oficial, con la cantidad de estudios que hay, sigue sorprendiendose por noticias como esta...aqui hay mucho imbecil o mucho hijodeputa que no quiere que la gente deje de comprar mierda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Abr 2017)

Estoy alucinando pepinillos, han comparado la cetosis de una vaca con la de un humano, así, sin datos, sin ciencia, sin más explicaciones... lo han hecho para denostar la dieta hiperproteíca a base de polvos, que está bien porque es peligrosa, pero lo de la cetosis me ha dejado perplejo, que manera de manipular al espectador por favor!


----------



## Indignado (22 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Estoy alucinando pepinillos, han comparado la cetosis de una vaca con la de un humano, así, sin datos, sin ciencia, sin más explicaciones... lo han hecho para denostar la dieta hiperproteíca a base de polvos, que está bien porque es peligrosa, pero lo de la cetosis me ha dejado perplejo, que manera de manipular al espectador por favor!



Las vacas cuando entran en cetosis se ponen de mala ostía y son peligrosas , los humanos también ¿conclusion que saco yo? ojala el pueblo español entre en cetosis para sacar su mala ostia y expulsar la clase política , tanto hidrato refinado nos tienen sedados como pueblo

Añado: Una dieta sin hidratos es peligrosa para el riñon al cabo de 7 días , que se lo digan al abuelo que lleva 15 años solo comiendo huevos o los abuelos que se alimentaban a base de latas de sardinas. ::

Se podrían ir un rato a la mierda con su poca rigurosidad


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Abr 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Las vacas cuando entran en cetosis se ponen de mala ostía y son peligrosas , los humanos también ¿conclusion que saco yo? ojala el pueblo español entre en cetosis para sacar su mala ostia y expulsar la clase política , tanto hidrato refinado nos tienen sedados como pueblo
> 
> Añado: Una dieta sin hidratos es peligrosa para el riñon al cabo de 7 días , que se lo digan al abuelo que lleva 15 años solo comiendo huevos o los abuelos que se alimentaban a base de latas de sardinas. ::
> 
> Se podrían ir un rato a la mierda con su poca rigurosidad



Muchas de las cosas han dicho son verdades a medias, como la chica que perdió la vesícula por la dieta hiperproteica, pues claro, es una dieta de polvos de proteína, sin hidratos y sin grasas, y la vesícula se pierde por falta de curro metabolizando las grasas, pero eso no lo dicen... Mientras la grasa siga siendo la mala de la película todo seguirá igual, y es lo que quieren, por eso no lo dirán nunca.


----------



## Pirro (22 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Muchas de las cosas han dicho son verdades a medias, como la chica que perdió la vesícula por la dieta hiperproteica, pues claro, es una dieta de polvos de proteína, sin hidratos y sin grasas, y la vesícula se pierde por falta de curro metabolizando las grasas, pero eso no lo dicen... Mientras la grasa siga siendo la mala de la película todo seguirá igual, y es lo que quieren, por eso no lo dirán nunca.



En un corte publicitario de la Secta o de cualquier cadena nacional los anuncios de comida procesada y mierdas azucaradas son facilmente la mitad del total. Con publicidad a saco dirigida a los niños en horario infantil.

La Secta ni ninguna cadena nacional JAMAS hará un programa donde cuenten la puta verdad porque simplemente, están pagados para que no lo hagan.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Abr 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> En un corte publicitario de la Secta o de cualquier cadena nacional los anuncios de comida procesada y mierdas azucaradas son facilmente la mitad del total. Con publicidad a saco dirigida a los niños en horario infantil.
> 
> La Secta ni ninguna cadena nacional JAMAS hará un programa donde cuenten la puta verdad porque simplemente, están pagados para que no lo hagan.



Acaban de empezar a hablar de la paleo, y están haciendo el mayor grupo de anuncios de la noche. Impresionante!!!:


----------



## Indignado (22 Abr 2017)

El trozo paleo ha sido un poco LOL  , despues de la comedura de coco de lo malas que son las grasas saturadas

Pareja que sigue la dieta paleo, dicen consumir mucha grasa y por supuesto sin miedo a la saturada

el entrevistador le pregunta al chico : ¿Pero cuanto has engordado?

El novio : "no .. si he adelgazado ..." Enseña una foto cuando estaba fofo y ahora musculado

Corte y a publicidad , no vaya ser que se descubre la verdad


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Abr 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> El trozo paleo ha sido un poco LOL  , despues de la comedura de coco de lo malas que son las grasas saturadas
> 
> Pareja que sigue la dieta paleo, dicen consumir mucha grasa y por supuesto sin miedo a la saturada
> 
> ...



Así fue, yo me quedé flipado, un mogollón de publicidad, más que en todo el programa y esperando a que después siguieran con la dieta paleo, nada, nothing, el vacío cósmico, ni pío... Fue alucinante.


----------



## piru (22 Abr 2017)

Esto promete. Esta noche en La 2

23:15 - 00:10
Colesterol, el gran engaño
"En los años 50, hubo una creciente ola de infartos de corazón en Estados Unidos y el pánico creció entre la población. Ancel Keys afirmó que el culpable eran las grasas saturadas que elevaban el nivel de colesterol, ahora otros estudios desmienten su teoría."

Y después

00:10 - 01:10
Bañado en azúcar
"De todos los alimentos envasados que hay en una tienda de comestibles, el 64% contiene azúcar añadido. El azúcar que se esconde en la comida procesada y los dulces puede ser el culpable de que la tasa de obesidad se haya duplicado y la diabetes se haya triplicado."


Habrá que ver el programa, pero parece que de las harinas no van a decir nada. Algo es algo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Abr 2017)

piru dijo:


> Esto promete. Esta noche en La 2
> 
> 23:15 - 00:10
> Colesterol, el gran engaño
> ...



Todavía hay esperanza...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Abr 2017)

La noche temática - Colesterol, el gran engaño, La noche temática - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Abr 2017)

Veo que Elmastonto sigue sin responder a ninguna de mis sencillas preguntas.

Bueno, sigo planteando de nuevo las mismas cuestiones, ahora con otro estudio, que viene a decir lo mismo (como siempre) a ver si desde el paradigma del balance energético alguien es capaz de contestar mis inquietudes. 

Tenemos un estudio con ratas, publicado en 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4660435/pdf/srep16774.pdf

Bien, en este estudio, las ratas son divididas en dos grupos. A cada grupo se le alimente con una dieta diferente; sin embargo las dietas son ISOCALÓRICAS, esto es, contenían el mismo nº de calorías. 

Sin embargo, al final del estudio, con una dieta el aumento de peso fue de 15.7 g, con la otra de 19.9 g, un 27% más. 

Para colmo, el hígado acabó pesando 1.4 g con una dieta, 2.4 g con la otra. Con claros síntomas de esteatosis (hígado graso).

Pero las calorías eran las mismas.

27% más de ganancia de peso, mismas calorías.

¿Qué sentido tiene diseñar la dieta atendiendo al nº total de calorías, si a mismas calorías con una dieta las ratas ganan casi un 30% más de peso? ¿Sirve para algo? ¿Tiene el efecto deseado?

Seguimos para bingo, y todavía sin que nadie se digne a contestar.


----------



## juanforapor (24 Abr 2017)

Ostras, he mirado el documental sobre el colesterol y me he quedado mudo. LLevo unos 20 años tomando estatinas para bajar el colesterol malo y evitar la arterioesclerosis. No sé si tomarme la pravastatina esta noche, de las dudas que me han entrado.


----------



## JoseII (24 Abr 2017)

Al loro que en el documental de la 2, hablan abiertamente de estudis falseados sobre las estatinas donde se asinenta toda la "evidencia" de lo malo que es el colesterol


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Abr 2017)

El final del docu con los títulos de crédito salen algunos de los doctores a los que le preguntan si saben su colesterol, algunos hasta se ríen y dicen que no se lo miden, otros lo tienen desorbitado y tan contentos...

---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 10:25 ----------

Interesante lo que dice uno de los investigadores, "el colesterol es un dogma que va a ser sustituido conforme vayan desapareciendo las viejas generaciones", es decir, ya puedes contar a la gente la verdad que un dogma no lo cambias salvo cambiando la generación que ha sido educada bajo ese dogma... Esto se puede extrapolar a casi todo.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 10:27 ----------

Lo de la grasa debería tener responsabilidad criminal a nivel mundial. Ahora mismo estaba viendo un documental sobre Canadá y cómo los osos que cazaban salmones en época de abundancia se comían sólo un tercio del salmón, las partes grasas, el resto lo dejaban pudrirse en el suelo, toneladas de salmones pudriéndose, porque un animal que se alimenta casi como un ser humano prefiere sólo las partes grasas... extrapolen al hombre antes de la agricultura...


----------



## Gumersindo (24 Abr 2017)

JoseII dijo:


> Al loro que en el documental de la 2, hablan abiertamente de estudis falseados sobre las estatinas donde se asinenta toda la "evidencia" de lo malo que es el colesterol



Evidentemente algo está cambiando, pero van a ir poco a poco para que la industria alimentaria no entre en pánico.

Han empezado con lo del azúcar en los refrescos y ya no vetan este tipo de documentales, aunque sea en cadenas y a horas que no ven ni el tato.

A ver cuando se ve algo así en un programa de marujas de la mañana. 

Malas noticias para los grasófobos.


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2017)

bueno yo que siempre me estaba quejando que no bajaba en la báscula hoy ...tachan 63,7 que me da dado esta mañana.
no es mucho comparado con otras gentes de por aquí pero estoy menos inflada, me sienta mejor la ropa aunque no he perdido tallas ni he tenido que cambiar el armario.


----------



## Pirro (24 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> bueno yo que siempre me estaba quejando que no bajaba en la báscula hoy ...tachan 63,7 que me da dado esta mañana.
> no es mucho comparado con otras gentes de por aquí pero estoy menos inflada, me sienta mejor la ropa aunque no he perdido tallas ni he tenido que cambiar el armario.



Olvídate de la báscula!!!!!

Creo, tras haberte leído que es totalmente contraproducente que te peses. Hoy puedes comer algo de arroz o tomarte dos cañas, hacer una caminata, sobrecargar los músculos de las piernas y mañana te pesas y habrás "engordado" 2 kilos que pasado mañana no estarán.

Coge la parte de tu cuerpo que más crees que debe reducirse si pierdes peso y pásale la cinta métrica. Hazlo en peiodos no inferiores a 10 días. Y sé feliz


----------



## piru (24 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El final del docu con los títulos de crédito salen algunos de los doctores a los que le preguntan si saben su colesterol, algunos hasta se ríen y dicen que no se lo miden, otros lo tienen desorbitado y tan contentos....





El que dice que tiene 800/900 de colesterol ya no cumple los 60 y ahí está.


----------



## Ultra Chad (24 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> bueno yo que siempre me estaba quejando que no bajaba en la báscula hoy ...tachan 63,7 que me da dado esta mañana.
> no es mucho comparado con otras gentes de por aquí pero estoy menos inflada, me sienta mejor la ropa aunque no he perdido tallas ni he tenido que cambiar el armario.



Por qué no deberías hacer caso a la báscula







Kelsey Wells, responsable del blog My Sweat Life, tiene una figura envidiable, en parte gracias al método de entrenamiento de Kayla Itsines, el cual lleva siguiendo desde que dio a luz hace casi dos años. “Cuando empecé con el entrenamiento, hacía ocho semanas que había dado a luz y pesaba 65 kilos”—Kelsey mide 1,70 metros—. “Antes del embarazo pesaba unos 58 y, basándome en nada concreto y sólo por mi deformada percepción, decidí que tenía que bajar hasta los 55 para entrar en mis vaqueros más estrechos. Tras unos meses entrenando y dando el pecho, conseguí llegar a esa cifra”.



Pero Kelsey siguió entrenando, y entonces pasó algo que no esperaba: “Desde aquello, he ganado ¡8 kilos! El otro día rompí aquellos vaqueros estrechos intentando ponérmelos”, asegura. Pero el caso es que Wells no ha engordado exactamente, sino que está más en forma que nunca: “Si me midiera de la manera en que lo hacía antes y de acuerdo con los absurdos estándares existentes, se podría decir que he fracasado estrepitosamente”, cuenta. “Pero, por suerte, he aprendido a medir mi progreso en los términos que importan: fuerza, habilidad, resistencia, salud y FELICIDAD”.


----------



## Pirro (24 Abr 2017)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Enhorabuena, pero no te obsesiones; en este hilo ya se ha comentado -no viene mal recordarlo- *que adelgazar lleva mucho más tiempo que engordar,* porque el metabolismo del cuerpo humano está programado para engordar rápido y economizar la energía a la hora de consumirla.



Siento disentir. Me llevó un año y medio de malos hábitos y sedentarismo ganar 15 kilos. Un mes -en unos días- sin harinas y ya he perdido 7.

Hay que PERSEVERAR mucho en malos hábitos para engordar.


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2017)

lo sé, pero es un alivio, una motivación extra.


----------



## McNulty (24 Abr 2017)

Bueno cuento mi caso experimental.

Yo estando en mi peso ideal, ni tener problemas nutricionales de ningún tipo, me habéis descubierto un mundo. Yo este año me he atiborrado a pan, golosinas y demás azúcares varios. Y me daba cuenta de que cada vez dormía peor, más pereza para todo, y de no ser por el deporte que practico hubiera engordado 20kg. El caso es que no asociaba estos problemas a mí nutrición, sino que los relacionaba con ansiedad, estrés, etc, los tópicos que se suelen decir.

Pues bien, desde el jueves decidí cambiar de rumbo gracias a lo que he ido leyendo en este magnífico hilo. No comer más pan, ni azúcares, ni cereales, todo lo más natural posible. He comido carne de todo tipo, huevos, lechuga, tomate fresco, aceitunas, patata, bacon, jamón serrano, atún, plátanls etc.. Hoy me he pesado y he adelgazado 2,5 kg. Esto es normal? 

Me ha impactado cuando me he pesado, no pensé que el pan y el azucár dominarán tanto mi cuerpo. Creía que eran cuentos lo que se decía aquí. Funciona comer paleo, al menos a corto plazo. Ahora duermo sin esos gases que te despiertan antes de quedarte dormido de verdad, tengo más energía, me siento mejor al despertarme. Y en estos cuatro días he estado en casa casi todo el día, vida sedentaria a tope.

Y no he tenido ninguna frustración psicológica por no comer azúcares ni harinas. La transición no ha sido nada traumática. Está claro que si veo unos donuts a media mañana, empiezo a salivar un poco y tengo el deseo, pero luego me digo a mí mismo que eso es mierda, me autoconvenzi y sigo adelante.

Otra cosa que ya se ha dicho aqui, es la recuperación de los sabores. Al comer jamón serrano por ejemplo, noto una explosión de sabor inmensa que antes no percibía.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 13:44 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Siento disentir. Me llevó un año y medio de malos hábitos y sedentarismo ganar 15 kilos. Un mes -en unos días- sin harinas y ya he perdido 7.
> 
> Hay que PERSEVERAR mucho en malos hábitos para engordar.



Joder parece que estamos conectados hermano.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Abr 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno cuento mi caso experimental.
> 
> Yo estando en mi peso ideal, ni tener problemas nutricionales de ningún tipo, me habéis descubierto un mundo. Yo este año me he atiborrado a pan, golosinas y demás azúcares varios. Y me daba cuenta de que cada vez dormía peor, más pereza para todo, y de no ser por el deporte que practico hubiera engordado 20kg. El caso es que no asociaba estos problemas a mí nutrición, sino que los relacionaba con ansiedad, estrés, etc, los tópicos que se suelen decir.
> 
> ...



Nada nada, son mierdas que nos inventamos aquí.

Hay que basar la alimentación en pan y pasta, nada de grasas, nada de colesterol y a contar calorías.

Y comer cinco veces al día y tal.



:XX:


----------



## zapatitos (24 Abr 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> *Pues bien, desde el jueves decidí cambiar de rumbo gracias a lo que he ido leyendo en este magnífico hilo. No comer más pan, ni azúcares, ni cereales, todo lo más natural posible. He comido carne de todo tipo, huevos, lechuga, tomate fresco, aceitunas, patata, bacon, jamón serrano, atún, plátanls etc.. Hoy me he pesado y he adelgazado 2,5 kg. Esto es normal?*
> .



Los carbohidratos hacen que el riñón acumule más sal. Por ello la cantidad de sodio en el organismo aumenta y por tanto también aumentará la cantidad de agua para mantener la proporción. Al disminuir los carbohidratos los riñones excretan más sal que acumulan y por tanto sucede el efecto contrario y el organismo disminuirá la cantidad de agua.

Es la causa de que en la primera semana de disminuir carbohidratos y azúcares se suela perder de 2 a 4 kilos facilmente, que no son realmente grasa (o por lo menos la mayoría) sino agua acumulada por los carbohidratos y el sodio. Así que lo que te ha sucedido es totalmente normal.

Ese líquido es sobrante y normalmente acumulado en sitios como la barriga así que no es preocupante perderlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Abr 2017)

No cantéis victoria, aquí la crítica de, al parecer,chapucero estudio:

Diet-heart: a problematic revisit

me refiero al estudio del tal ronald macdonall, no, el primo, el krauss ::


----------



## elmastonto (25 Abr 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Gracias por no responder a ninguna de mis preguntas, creo que eran bastante sencillas y directas.
> 
> Balones fuera y tal.



De balones fuera nada



> -Planteamos un experimento en el que a ratas se les da de comer una dieta con un nº de calorías determinado. El nº de calorías de la dieta es el mismo, pero la distribución de macros es diferente. *Según la teoría del balance energético*, ambos grupos deberían terminar el experimento con niveles similares de grasa corporal.



Según *TU* teoría, del balance energético...

Si algo creo haber dejado claro en el mensaje -que, o no leíste, o te cuesta comprender- es que el balance energético no lo cuadras contando Kcal sin más. En el neto final influyen variables como la naturaleza de la fuente de energía; no cuesta lo mismo obtener enegía de la grasa, proteína y glucosa en términos generales, que es lo que viene a decir el estudio que has puesto. Para tí quizá esto es una novedad, yo daba por hecho que era algo ya de sobra conocido.

Si aumentas la proporción de grasa o proteína, el neto de energía obtenida va a ser menor a igualdad calórica. Manipulando los macros tienes ligero margen en el neto final OK. Y? Por mucho que los manipules no significa que puedas compensar un exceso de kcal hasta donde te dé la gana. 

Extrapolando esto a la realidad, la de la gente que engorda por exceso de energía. La gente consume un exceso de kcal -mucho mayor del que esos márgenes representan- del que es capaz de manejar. Bien por comer de más por vicio, ansiedad, o si tiene el metabolismo a medio gas, sedentarismo... lo que sea. 

Si en estas circunstancias, con un MBR "KO" de 1500kcal, se mete sin saberlo 3000-4000kcal. (que con mucha de la comida de mierda disponible que existe hoy es muuuy fácil), DA IGUAL QUE MANIPULE MACROS, QUE BAJE CH, QUE SUBA PROTEINA.... ES QUE EN ESAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS VA A SUBIR PESO POR HUEVOS. 

Y esa es la primera causa DIRECTA sine-qua-non que conlleva sobrepeso, el exceso de energía. Indirectas puede haber miles; pero si no entendemos esto lo primero mal vamos.


Es la última vez que respondo al uso de un "estudio" para esgrimir una falacia como argumento. Lo que es peor, que un analfabeto en este campo se las dé de listo con un "estudio" que ha encontrado sin tener ni pajorera idea del asunto. No es de recibo es a estas alturas tener que explicar por qué a igualdad calórica no rinden igual distintos sustratos, y que no sabe lo que es balance enegético.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> De balones fuera nada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



todavía no han entendido todavía que no existe la manera de calcular las necesidades energéticas individuales de manera exacta, la gente simplemente no sabe lo que necesita y la única prueba que tiene es ver si engorda o no para una cantidad conocida de calorías ingeridas.

Todavía no hay persona que engorde comiendo dos puñados de azúcar (pon 150 calorías) al día sólo porque es azúcar y no dos cucharadas de grasa saturada.

Es más, se va a morir de hambre y autofagia en ambos casos.


----------



## luisburbu (25 Abr 2017)

A ver qué opinan los expertos.

La dieta del metabolismo acelerado, la que está triunfando en EEUU
¿Comer mucho y aun así adelgazar? Según Hailey Pomroe, la nutricionista a la que han recurrido varios actores de Hollywood, es posible

Carbohidratos, proteínas, frutas y verduras están permitidos en esta propuesta. (iStock)

Gonzalo de Diego Ramos

Dietas: La dieta del metabolismo acelerado, la que está triunfando en EEUU. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

¿Notas aún los excesos de las comidas familiares de Semana Santa? ¿Temes llegar al verano arrastrando las consecuencias de tales banquetes de torrijas? La operación bikini está a la vuelta de la esquina y procrastinar el momento para comenzar un régimen no va a ser de ayuda.

A nadie le agrada ponerse a dieta. La mayoría confían sus esperanzas en rebajar el consumo de calorías, pero hay que reconocer que este cambio requiere una fuerza de voluntad que no resulta a veces tan asequible. Muchos nutricionistas toman en consideración tal factor psicológico en busca de alternativas, reemplazándolo con objetivos que se puedan alcanzar con más facilidad. Entre ellos destaca Hailey Pomroy, la dietista que ha asesorado a estrellas como Jennifer López, Resee Witherspoon y Robert Downey Jr. Y que es, a su vez, autora de un famoso ‘bestseller’ ‘La dieta del metabolismo acelerado’ (Grijalbo).

La paradoja de esta dieta está en que si quieres perder más peso las cantidades tienen que aumentar en vez de reducirse

En la página web del volumen se asegura que “con la dieta del metabolismo acelerado vas a comer mucho, y aún así vas a perder peso. Lo que seguro que no vas a hacer es contar cada una de las calorías o cada gramo de grasa que ingieres. Por el contrario, cambiarás lo que comes cada semana, siguiendo un plan simple, comprobado y diseñado cuidadosamente para causar los cambios fisiológicos que permitirán que tu metabolismo se acelere". ¿En qué consiste dicho programa? Resumumos a continuación la propuesta de esta especialista.

*Visión general*

La dieta del metabolismo se estructura en tres fases, de lunes a domingo, que se deben repetir durante cuatro semanas. ‘Grosso modo’, estos son los principios sobre los que se sustenta cada una de las etapas:
•	Primera fase (lunes y martes): muchos carbohidratos y frutas.
•	Segunda fase (miércoles y jueves): muchas proteínas y vegetales.
•	Tercera fase (viernes, sábado y domingo): todo lo anterior más grasas y aceites saludables.

El propósito de Pomney es que las personas puedan superar los tres condicionantes que hacen que a la gente le resulte muy difícil seguir un plan de manera continuada. El principal obstáculo son los antojos, materializados en los alimentos ricos en azúcar, sal o cafeína, así como en las comidas procesadas. No hay que olvidar también el coste que conlleva contratar a un nutricionista para que nos guíe durante el proceso. Por otro lado, estar demasiado centrado en la dieta comporta una importante pérdida de tiempo a la hora de comprar, elegir y cocinar los alimentos de manera conveniente.

El trigo, el maíz, la soja, los azúcares o los productos light son algunos de los alimentos prohibidos

Lo primero es establecer un objetivo a partir del cual se elaborarán las porciones, los alimentos sin embargo no van a cambiar. La paradoja de esta dieta está en que si quieres perder aún más peso, las cantidades de comida tienen que aumentar en vez de reducirse siguiendo estos principios:
•	Hasta 9 kilos: consumir las porciones que indicaremos a continuación.
•	De 9 a 18 kilos: una porción y media.
•	Más de 18 kilos: un porción y media y el doble de verduras (en realidad las cantidades de estos alimentos son ilimitadas, por lo que se sugiere que se tome dos veces más lo que se suele consumir).
Por otro lado existe una serie de alimentos prohibidos. Estos comprenden: trigo (pan, crackers, pasteles, galletas, solo los germinados están permitidos), maíz (en cereales para el desayuno, palomitas, polenta…), lácteos, soja, azúcares refinados, edulcorantes artificiales, cafeína, alcohol, fruta desecada, zumos y productos light.

En el libro se asegura además que esta dieta reduce las posibilidades de padecer artritis, celiaquía, diabetes, enfermedades cardiovasculares, hipercolesterolemia, problemas hormonales, infertilidad, sobrepeso y desordenes derivados de tiroides.
Considerando un plan para una persona que desee quitarse 9 kilos en una semana, el blog ‘Chewfo’ resume las cantidades de alimentos que se deberían ingerir en cada una de las fases por cada comida que se realice (no durante todo el día):

*Fase 1*

•	Verdura: puedes comer la que quieras, fresca, en conserva o congelada (para una lista completa te recomendados que veas el enlace de la página indicada).
•	Proteínas: 120 gramos de carne o 170 de pescado. Entre las carnes se puede comer ternera, cerdo, pollo o pavo. Entre los pescados: merluza, platija, sardinas, lenguado o atún.
•	Cereales: una taza (30 gramos).
•	Fruta: una pieza, fresca o congelada.
•	Grasas: excluidas.
•	Smoothies: un vaso.

*Indicaciones:*

•	Come cinco veces al día cada tres o cuatro horas. Siempre que sea posible recurre a los alimentos orgánicos.
•	Para el desayuno toma cereales y fruta antes de que pasen 30 minutos desde que te levantaste.
•	Entre tres y cuatro horas más tarde toma un snack de fruta.
•	Realiza la comida tres horas más tarde. Esta tiene que contener: cereales, proteínas, fruta y verdura.
•	Toma de nuevo un snack de fruta entre tres y cuatro horas después.
•	Para la cena: cereales, proteínas y verdura.

*Fase 2*

•	Verdura: ilimitada.
•	Proteínas: 120 gramos de carne o 170 de pescado, media taza de legumbres o tres claras de huevo.
•	Cereales: excluidos.
•	Fruta: una pieza (en esta fase solo limas y limones).
•	Grasas: excluidas.
•	Smoothies: un vaso.

*Indicaciones:*

•	Toma proteínas y verduras en el desayuno antes de que pasen 30 minutos desde que te despertaste.
•	Tres horas más tarde, recurre a un snack rico en proteínas.
•	Realiza una comida rica en proteínas y verduras tres horas más tarde.
•	Transcurridas otras tres o cuatro horas recurre a un snack rico en proteínas.
•	Al igual que la comida, la cena, tiene que estar cargada en proteínas y vegetales.

*Fase 3*

•	Verdura: ilimitada.
•	Proteínas: 120 gramos de carne o 170 de pescado, media taza de legumbres o un huevo y medio (es absurdo conseguir esa cantidad, por tanto, mejor alternar entre uno o dos en cada comida).
•	Cereales: ¾ partes de una taza.
•	Fruta: una pieza y media.
•	Grasas: ¾ partes de un aguacate, ⅜ partes de una taza de frutos secos, ⅓ parte de una taza de humus, ½ taza de guacamole.
•	Smoothies: un vaso.

*Indicaciones:*

•	En el desayuno incluye fruta, grasas, proteínas, cereales y verduras.
•	Toma un snack a base de productos vegetales a media mañana, dos horas después del desayuno.
•	Comida: verduras, grasas y proteínas entre tres y cuatro horas más tarde.
•	Toma de nuevo un snack a base de productos vegetales entre tres y cuatro horas después.
•	Cena: verduras, grasas, proteínas y cereales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> De balones fuera nada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo primero de todo, la falacia de autoridad me la paso por los cojones.

Voy a suponer varias cosas, la primera que es Ud medico, la segunda que como medico no tiene ni puta idea de sumar dos mas dos, la tercera que hoy por hoy la pseudociencia medica es la puta oficial de las farmaceuticas.

El que haya visto el reportaje del colesterol en la 2 habra visto la casa de putas que es la profesion medica.

Dicho todo esto hemos dado suficientes datos en el hilo para entender que sin intervencion de altos niveles de INSULINA no existe una via metabolica para enviar el exceso de azucar en sangre a los depositos de grasa visceral.

Solo este pequeño detalle machaca toda la teoria del balance energetico. 

Digame Ud como es posible con alta ingesta de grasas y bajos niveles de insulina (quitando refinados) acumular grasa visceral. Le recuerdo que la grasa tiene nula carga glucemica y un IG cero.

Los procesos metabolicos mandan, si es capaz de describir un proceso metabolico que consiga esto tiene el foro para describirlo.

La pregunta es sencilla y no estoy interpretando ningun estudio.

Pd. Hablar de malas interpretaciones de estudios dicho por un medico que la estadistica para ellos es fisica cuantica es de traca.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Abr 2017)

Vaya laberinto de dieta.

Con lo fácil que es no harinas, no azúcares, no procesados.


----------



## el cura (25 Abr 2017)

El documental de la 2 acerca del colesterol es interesante... pero es un tostón para cualquier persona que no tenga excesiva curiosidad en el tema.

Me puse a verlo anoche con mi mujer y... se quedó dormida. 

Quería que lo viese porque a veces me daba (ahora ya menos) el coñazo con que tengo que comer menos huevos. En la última revisión médica me dio un 200ypico (no me acuerdo del pico) de colesterol y la médico me dijo que tenía que comer menos queso. Obviamente no se lo conté a mi pareja.

Envíe el documental por wasap tanto a mi padre como a mi madre porque ambos toman la dosis mínima de estatinas, Me dijeron que lo verían pero no creo que lo vean más de 5 minutos precisamente porque es bastante coñazo el documental.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> De balones fuera nada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te cito:



> En el neto final influyen variables como la naturaleza de la fuente de energía; no cuesta lo mismo obtener enegía de la grasa, proteína y glucosa en términos generales




O sea, que una caloría NO es una caloría (dicho por ti). Depende de si procede de la grasa o de las proteinas. Según tú, eh. Qué curioso. O sea, que las calorías tienen “valores” diferentes dependiendo de dónde procedan. Eso no te lo compro. Una caloría es una caloría. 100 calorías son 100 calorías procedan de donde procedan. Si 100 calorías de grasa “engordan” más (o menos) que 100 calorías de proteínas, ¿qué información me aportan las calorías como unidad de medida?

ienso:

Debe ser que soy muy tonto, pero no termino de entenderlo.

Te pregunto de nuevo:

-Si una dieta de 1.800 calorías engorda MÁS que una dieta de 2.000 calorías, ¿de qué me sirve tomar las calorías como unidad de medida a la hora de diseñar una dieta?

Gracias por responder aunque creo que no vas al quid de la cuestión ienso:


----------



## Indignado (25 Abr 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Vaya laberinto de dieta.
> 
> Con lo fácil que es no harinas, no azúcares, no procesados.




El propio texto dice :



> El trigo, el maíz, la soja, los azúcares o los productos light son algunos de los alimentos prohibidos



Cuando te pones analizar dietas que mas o menos funcionan a la gente, te das cuenta que en el fondo todas reducen o quitan hidratos de alta carga glucémica /hidratos refinados y después añaden su propia literatura 



el cura dijo:


> El documental de la 2 acerca del colesterol es interesante... pero es un tostón para cualquier persona que no tenga excesiva curiosidad en el tema.



No entiendo como hay millones de españoles que puedan mirar programas como el sálvame y no tengan ni mínima curiosidad en temas de nutrición


----------



## elmastonto (25 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> PEEERO...
> 
> ...pero el MBR *no es fijo*. Por suerte, por cierto, porque se trata de una ventaja evolutiva para la supervivencia.
> 
> ...



Claro que el MBR puede fluctuar. El ejemplo de las kcal consumidas y el gasto era un esquema simple para explicar como causa directa anterior al sobre-o pérdida de- peso. Si mides el MBR todas las semanas y existe una diferencia considerable con tu consumo medio, a medio plazo va a influir sobre el peso corporal. E insisto, es teórico... no me reiero a contar a dedo las kcal a ver si un día comes 200-300 más y otros menos. 



> Por otro lado, si te encajas entre pecho y espalda un considerable superávit (lo de superhabit se lo perdono) calórico, el cuerpo responde acelerando el metabolismo y neutralizando el superávit.



Esto ni de coña es tan fácil como lo pintas. Que un requisito sea contar con abundancia en kcal para que optimice, OK ; aún así, hacen falta más cosas que eso, es más complicado y la mejora suele ser muy leve. En cambio para ralentizarlo es mucho más fácil. Es como dar una patada a una pelota en cuesta arriba o cuesta abajo... hacia abajo baja follada. Ese es uno de los problemas de las dietas restrictivas en kcal que mucha gente hace alegremente y no entiende las consecuencias a largo plazo. Aparte de que ya la propia tendencia natural con la edad es que vaya a menos.




> ¿Y entonces, por qué hay gordos? Porque el sistema endocrino, emergido de un proceso evolutivo que se ha desarrollado en un entorno de *escasez alimentaria* y *actividad física explosiva*, cortocircuita en este nuestro entorno de *sobrealimentación* y *sedentarismo*.
> 
> ESE ES EL PROBLEMA.
> 
> ...



El problema es la sobresimplificación y obcecarse por encontrar una única causa como raíz del problema; en mi opinión son muchos los factores que intervienen, y es el cúmulo de una serie de ellos unido a la mayor o menor tolerancia -genética- de cada individuo a resistir o sucumbir a ellos.

Pienso que sería conveniente acotar el terreno a debatir. Dejar de lado la obesidad por causas hereditarias -es decir, la de aquél % de obesos que siempre ha habido y habrá por motivos menos dependientes del contexto actual- y centrarnos más en el aumento o epidemia de las últimas décadas. 

Lo que es simple es el exceso de kcal como requisito directo anterior indispensable. Pero una vez aceptado esto, como dices es cierto que no sirve de mucho en casos donde la raíz del problema tiene una naturaleza más profunda y compleja. (En otros -que los hay- es simple glotonería, comer por vicio y terminar un una espiral que luego es difícil salir).


Donde creo que erráis, es en dar un peso sobredimensionadísimo a los dichosos "refinados" y demás. Lo primero, entre otras cosas, porque abarca una extensísima lista de categorías de alimentos que pueden variar del día a la noche en su efecto pernicioso, como para meterlas todas en el mismo saco. Y segundo, porque la alimentación es uno de los muchos focos de daño a los que vivimos expuestos la mayoría.

EL tema de los "procesados" todos ahí metidos al mismo saco y culpables todos por igual es un disparate, y daría para un hilo aparte; pero pondré dos grandes perfiles bien distinguidos.

1. Alimentos a los que simplemente se ha extraido la parte energética por medios mecánicos. Harinas blancas, arroz, pasta, azúcar blanco, aceites... etc. Este tipo de alimentos son infinitamente más inócuos de lo que muchos aquí piensan. Representan energía rápida, limpia y eficaz; pero su consumo no ejerce ningún daño directo al organismo per-sé. Cuándo son un problema? al estár desprovistos de otros nutrientes que son necesarios, comer exclusivamente en base a ellos llevaría a problemas de salud. Para una persona activa que necesite energía extra para rendimiento, y que tenga cubierto el resto de micronutrientes básicos de fuentes "naturales", en esos casos son una ventaja. Ej, imagináis a Phelps, o deportistas de alto rendimiento a base de aimentos enteros -que cuesta el doble al intestino procesar- comiendo 8-9k de kcal a base de arroz integral, pasta integral, verduritas, etc? ni de coña. Meterán un 20-30% así para cubrir mínimos, y el resto CH refinados a bloque; energía pura.. rápida, limpia y eficiente. Ahora el ejemplo opuesto, el hipotiroideo que "sobrevive" con dieta de periquito de 1500kcal... es de cajón que ese tendrá que tirarse a lo integral y vegetales y todo así pq con tan poca comida tiene necesita maximizarla para cubrir micronutrientes y evitar desnutrirse. Esos son dos ejemplos extremos para entender la diferencia; entre ellos hay distintas escalas y que cada uno, en su contexto entienda la utilidad que ofrece cada tipo de energía.

2. Alimentos que más allá de lo anterior, se procesan por medios no mecánicos (hidrólisis, químicos...etc) se les desnaturaliza alterando estructura molecular (grasas trans), se les somete a altas temperaturas que los oxidan y se generan nuevos compuestos tóxicos (como la extrusión a algunos cereales), se les añaden infinidad de sustancias químicas con propósitos tipo abaratar el coste de producción, alargar la vida en conserva, mejorar la textura/sabor del producto, etc, etc, etc.

En el grupo 2 existen muchos grados de perniciosidad; pero hay que ser muy obtuso para no apreciar la diferencia que existe entre ambos grupos. Los del tipo 1 ha habido de siempre, sobre todo a lo largo del siglo pasado, mucho antes de esta "epidemia" reciente de obseisdad. Los del tipo 2 han aumentado peligrosamente en las dos últimas décadas; no sólo cuestión de cantidad, sino en composición.. cada vez con procesamientos más dañinos, nuevos aditivos más tóxicos... todo a peor y sin freno.


Tema de obsesidad en las últimas décadas, para mí es claro que la alimentación (procesados "tipo2") ha tenido un peso importante, pero no decisivo. Decisivo -para mí- ha lo ha sido unido a otros hábitos que se han ido extendiendo y no menos problemáticos, como son el sedentarismo y la alteración del ritmo circadiano cada vez más acusada (cada vez menos exposición solar/uvb y cada vez más a la luz artificial de noche, de leds, pantallas, uso desmesurado del mvl..etc). Para mí estos dos factores son como mínimo tan cruciales como la mala alimentación, sin contar los que fuman o bebn alcohol. Luego están otros factores que no de habitos pero sí ambientales como la polución (que es menos broma de lo que muchos piensan) y un exceso de estrés constante en la vida cotidiana, por trabajo, relaciones... que son cosas QUE SUMAN.

Al final todo es exceso de estrés, que conlleva a un sistema inmune reactivo e inflamación 24/7. Vives en un entorno "insano" 24h, constante... y es el largo plazo lo que va erosionando no sólo el sistema endocrino, sino todos los demás. Porque no olvides que el endocrino no es un sistema independiente que lo dañas y ya está... todos están relacionados, y si uno cae o se deteriora, termina afectando al resto.

Sin una perspectiva en conjunto, global.. no váis a conseguir mucho. No es, "hay que arreglar el sistema endocrino", "quitar X alimento", "buscar una combinación mágica de macros"... etc, etc. Podéis mejorar o atenúar algo los problemas o síntomas, pero no son ni mucho menos la raíz del problema.

Que sí, que comer alimentos naturales, bio, de temporada -y si coges la fruta del árbol o tienes tu huerta mejor- todo eso está genial. El que pueda mi consejo es adelante. Ahora si pensáis que con eso arregla todo o que es la causa de todo mal, muchos os llevaréis una ostia. En comida por ej, es mucho más vital el cómo te sienta y digieres un alimento concreto, que si es o no refinado. Te puede hacer mucho PERO MUCHO más daño algo que te genere intolerancia.. lo que sea, pero que te fuerces a comerlo pq es "natural" o has leido que es sanísimo, que un paquete de patatas fritas Lays -llegadas directamente del averno xD- pero que no te generen inflamación intestinal. La salud es más cuestiónd e equilibrio, más que de "mandamientos".






> Y no se trata tampoco de que sea un exceso promedio. No es un problema de cantidad, sino uno de FLUJO. Los niveles de glucosa en sangre que el cuerpo acepta son los que son, y si de golpe se le viene encima una cantidad desmedida de glucosa, tiene sí o sí que retirarla de la sangre: ese páncreas que no pare.
> 
> Que se pare la lipólisis, que se active la lipogénesis, y que las células hagan hueco en los estantes para más glucosa, que no podemos tener tanta concentración en sangre. ¿Que las estanterías están llenas? segrega más insulina, y que hagan sitio.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo que la alimentación moderna -no tanto las harinas/azúcar como el promedio de productos manipulados que los contienen- NO AYUDAN desde luego. Un obeso tiene que bajar el % de grasa de la forma menos dañina posible, sin empeorar más su set-point metabólico, porque el modo de perder peso puede tener consecuencias drásticas a largo plazo. Y esto requiere planning estructurado y tener en cuenta otros factores que veo no reparas.

Por mucho que elimines hidratos, si creas una situación añadida de estrés/ansiedad por falta de glucosa (la resistencia no es uniforme en todos los tejidos y los hay que siguen requiriendo glucosa), el cuerpo tira de energía adrenal, aumenta el cortisol y éste sube de nuevo la glucosa por sus cojones, vía neoglucogénesis, catabolizar otros tejidos... y al final puedes estar en las mismas o peor. Por otro lado, sin insulina, el hígado sigue aumentando la liberación de glucosa ya que la insulina es uno de los principales señalizadores que el hígado cuenta para regular la glucosa en sangre. Si encima consumes fructosa de más -y dá igual de fruta que de azúcar- empujas al hígado a producir más aún, además de triglicéricos que empeoran la situación y casi todos los obesos tienen en mayor o menor parte grasa ectópica acumulada en el hígado.

Por otro lado, la glucosa es crítica en la producciónd e t3, o mejor dicho en la conversión de t4>t3. Con t3 disminuída sabes qué ocurre, no? O peor aún, con la t4 alta, convirtiendo cada vez más a t3 reversa, sabes lo que ocurre con el tiempo no? hablando de metabolismo. La t3 es uno de los cofatores básicos en la producción de toda la cascada hormonal.. pregnenolona>> progesterona>corticosteroides.., dhea>testosterona..etc. Sabes lo que ocurre cuando deprimes todo eso no? No es tema baladí, no es el plan... "hala corto hidratos y ya está... dame un diabético que lo curo en dos telediarios" como insinuabas en otro post atrás.

Parece que sólo veas... insulina, glucagón, glucosa, páncreas y 3 cosas más. Y que en jugando con esos elementos está la receta sin más. Pues no; puedes hacer lo que a priori parece lógico analizando un sistema por aislado, y cagarla en otros para al final terminar más enfangado con nuevos frentes abiertos.







> La insulinorresistencia lleva a la hiperinsulinemia, que lleva a la obesidad, y para salir de la obesidad hay que salir de la hiperinsulinemia, y por tanto de la insulinorresistencia.



Aquí un pequeño inciso. Es más bien al revés; primero es obesidad > después insulinoresistencia. Es decir aumentan ambos progresivamente, pero es la obesidad a medida que se agrava, que va promoviendo la IR gradualmente. Piensa que una persona con mucha sensibilidad a la insulina, tiene mucho más fácil aumentar tejido adiposo ante un exceso de grasa. A medida que uno se hace más resistente, cada vez es más difícil que acumule grasa (también perderla), de eso se trata precisamente como efecto protector para no seguir acumulando.

La obesidad promueve la IR junto con el cortisol, porque un obeso libera muchos más AG al torrente, los AG elevados compiten con la glucosa -lo que se conoce como ciclo de Randle- y la glucosa permanece elevada durante más tiempo. Generalmente casi todos los diagnosticados de diabetes (tipo II) presentan cierto grado de obsesidad. Me refiero a los que lo desarrollan por hábitos, no por causas congénitas o genéticas.



Al final, podemos estar de acuerdo o no. Pero hasta ahora eres el único donde he encontrado respuestas coherentes, de saber al menos de lo que hablamos. Me dá igual que me insulten o me llamen lo que sea... si al menos hay chicha en el contenido del mensaje, que es de lo que se trata. No como el estudio que puso el otro zote de las ratas... eso sí que es enervante por mucho que luego hable de "Usted".

Pero es que el resto son palmeros que se han adherido a una filosofía y su fin es defenderla sin más, como algo propio que no sea atacado; y si lo es es, sin duda tienen que ser trolls o de la "industria alimentaria". Es gracioso y triste a la vez pq esa gente no van a aprender en su vida; van saltando de corriente en corriente.. ahora está de moda atacar los carbos y las all-fat porque "funciona", sin entender los mecanismos que hay detrás, el contexto en que lo hacen y qué derivaciones que tiene. Esta gente tiene el chip... es de los "míos" que ya la hemos encontrado la luz tras un largo camino y ahora sí que sí que no hay otra... o es del resto que está equivocado y aún no ha visto la luz. Y su fin es defender como sea que no tiren abajo los "cimientos" bien organizaditos que han construido en base a las teorias de un guru de internet (por muy médico que sea)... porque claro, joder qué putada ahora que parece que todo encaja y volver de nuevo a al senda de la oscuridad.. eso no mola, eh?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> No como el estudio que puso el otro zote de las ratas... eso sí que es enervante por mucho que luego hable de "Usted".



Zote lo será tu puta madre, SUBNORMAL.

No he puesto un estudio, he puesto una decena de ellos. SUBNORMAL.

Y claro que vienen a cuento. Con dietas igual de calorías, unas ratas engordan más que otras. ¿Entonces de qué sirve diseñar una dieta atendiendo únicamente al nº de calorías? Será que hay otras variables digo yo, ¿o no? Si me lo puedes explicar te lo agradezco.


----------



## elmastonto (25 Abr 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Zote lo será tu puta madre, SUBNORMAL.
> 
> No he puesto un estudio, he puesto una decena de ellos. SUBNORMAL.
> 
> Y claro que vienen a cuento. Con dietas igual de calorías, unas ratas engordan más que otras. ¿Entonces de qué sirve diseñar una dieta atendiendo únicamente al nº de calorías? Será que hay otras variables digo yo, ¿o no? Si me lo puedes explicar te lo agradezco.



Partiendo de tu anterior comentario. Una kcal es una kcal como medida para cuantificar la energía, que como sabes es constante ni se crea ni se destruye. Pero cuando utilizas un tipo de energía para obtener otra, la que obtienes NO es igual a la que has requerido, nunca hay una transformación eficiente al 100%. Por eso, la resultante siempre va a ser menor; el resto no desaparece, simplemente se "pierde" transformándose en otras formas de energía residual. 

Esto no es algo inherente a la ennergía calorífica, ocurre con toda. Lo ideal es tender hacia la eficiencia. Hay conversiones que son más o menos eficientes que otras. SI quieres obtener energía radiante (luz) por la noche y tienes energía eléctrica, no te va a rendir lo mismo si usas una bombilla incandescente que una led; o dicho de otro modo, para una misma fluencia, no vas a consumir la misma energía eléctrica con una led que incandescente. La incandescente es mucho menos eficiente si lo que buscas es exclusivamente luz, pues gran parte de la energía que se pierde es en forma de calor. ESO NO SIGNIFICA QUE UN KW NO SEA UN KW.

El cuerpo no invierte lo mismo en convertir cada sustrato para obtener ATP. Necesita los tres para diversas funciones, PERO NO LOS TRES RINDEN IGUAL PARA TODAS ELLAS. Puede "intercambiarlos" hasta cierto punto, a costa de perder eficiencia.

Qué implicaciones tiene esto a la realidad? Las energía final puede varíar hasta cierto punto manipulando macros, como en el caso de las grasas y las proteínas donde lo que estás haciendo es promover la ineficiencia para poder saciarte más y que la energía final sea menor. Esto es un "atajo" para corregir un problema en una persona que tiene problemas de sobrepeso porque su apetito no va acorde a su necesidad energética. Lo ideal, en una persona normal sana lo lógico sería lo opuesto, que es buscar la mayor eficiencia.


En una persona que come 1800 o 2000kcal por variar los macros, esto es algo despreciable tener en cuenta las kcal exactas. Pero -y por tercera vez que lo digo-, en personas que con un mbr entorno a eso, se meten 3000-4000kcal o más a diario en comida hipercalórica -que es la realidad de muchos- ahí si que les conviene reparar en ello. Y por mucho que busques ineficiencia cambiando macros, la variación es mucho más limitada que el exceso de kcal totales que esa gente consume de promedio durante tiempo. Sobre todo cuando muchos de esos hábitos se arrastran desde adolescente cuando el metabolismo va como la seda y no penaliza tanto.. pero a partir de los 30 la cosa empieza a cambiar.


----------



## sada (25 Abr 2017)

The Low Carb Megathread 4: Eat Bacon, Lose Weight, Live the Dream! - The Something Awful Forums
aquí os dejo un foro parecido a este, en inglis aunque con el traductor va perfecto


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2017)

Vaya disparate de post, adornado con jerga pseudocientifica, y soltando semejante ladrillo que da pereza ponerse rebatir. Utilizando eufemismos, medias verdades, un autetico panfleto de desinformacion.

A alguien le han dicho que se ponga manos a la obra y eche horas extras porque este hilo esta consiguiendo altas cotas de seguimiento.

Tranquilo que ahora tengo un rato largo sin faena y me voy a poner a las memeces aparentemente inocuas que estas soltando por aqui. Dentro del quote en negrita van mis contestaciones punto por punto:





elmastonto dijo:


> > Iniciado por Smiling Jack Ver Mensaje
> > PEEERO...
> >
> > ...pero el MBR no es fijo. Por suerte, por cierto, porque se trata de una ventaja evolutiva para la supervivencia.
> ...



Claro que el MBR puede fluctuar. El ejemplo de las kcal consumidas y el gasto era un esquema simple para explicar como causa directa anterior al sobre-o pérdida de- peso. Si mides el MBR todas las semanas y existe una diferencia considerable con tu consumo medio, a medio plazo va a influir sobre el peso corporal. E insisto, es teórico... no me reiero a contar a dedo las kcal a ver si un día comes 200-300 más y otros menos. 

*Vale empiezas suavecito, para intentar converncernos de que el peso de las calorias nos vencera a la larga. Ya hemos puesto contadores de calorias (el mio por ejemplo) de los primeros meses que nos pusimos a comer bien. Con dieta de endocrino de 1500 cal conseguir quitarme una ocasion 5 kilos. Con dieta paleo de 2500 de media semanales CON CONTADOR DE CALORIAS, perdi 17 kilos. 

A otro perro con ese hueso, pero vale que un solo testimonio no vale como estadistica, pero el hilo son casi 900 pag y esta lleno de ellos*



> Por otro lado, si te encajas entre pecho y espalda un considerable superávit (lo de superhabit se lo perdono) calórico, el cuerpo responde acelerando el metabolismo y neutralizando el superávit.



Esto ni de coña es tan fácil como lo pintas. Que un requisito sea contar con abundancia en kcal para que optimice, OK ; aún así, hacen falta más cosas que eso, es más complicado y la mejora suele ser muy leve. En cambio para ralentizarlo es mucho más fácil. Es como dar una patada a una pelota en cuesta arriba o cuesta abajo... hacia abajo baja follada. Ese es uno de los problemas de las dietas restrictivas en kcal que mucha gente hace alegremente y no entiende las consecuencias a largo plazo. Aparte de que ya la propia tendencia natural con la edad es que vaya a menos.

*Salvando que no se te entiende una mierda, es lo unico que has escrito que tiene una logica y no es tendencioso. Afina mas los conceptos que al menos tienen validez*



> ¿Y entonces, por qué hay gordos? Porque el sistema endocrino, emergido de un proceso evolutivo que se ha desarrollado en un entorno de escasez alimentaria y actividad física explosiva, cortocircuita en este nuestro entorno de sobrealimentación y sedentarismo.
> 
> ESE ES EL PROBLEMA.
> 
> ...



El problema es la *sobresimplificación *y obcecarse por encontrar una única causa como raíz del problema; en mi opinión son muchos los factores que intervienen, y es el cúmulo de una serie de ellos unido a la mayor o menor tolerancia -*genética*- de cada individuo a resistir o sucumbir a ellos.

Pienso que sería conveniente acotar el terreno a debatir. Dejar de lado la obesidad por causas hereditarias -es decir, la de aquél % de obesos que siempre ha habido y habrá por motivos menos dependientes del contexto actual- y centrarnos más en el aumento o epidemia de las últimas décadas. 

*Lo que es simple es el exceso de kcal como requisito directo anterior indispensable.* Pero una vez aceptado esto, como dices es cierto que no sirve de mucho en casos donde *la raíz del problema tiene una naturaleza más profunda y compleja.* (En otros -que los hay- es simple glotonería, comer por vicio y terminar un una espiral que luego es difícil salir).

*Aqui viene la desinformacion que llevamos escuchando decadas y esta detras de la epidemia de obesidad. Como hay gente que no engorda vamos a endosarle el problema a la genetica y a que la gente traga de mas. PUES NO CABALLERO.

El problema es que hay geneticas mas resistentes a los toxicos que otras, NO QUE GENETICAMENTE SEAN GORDOS.

Si dejas de darle toxicos (si ahora voy a llamar asi a los refinados) a la poblacion en general los indices de obesidad bajaran dramaticamente, pero eso no interesa a nadie, hay muchos dinero en juego.

ES EL VIEJO JUEGO DE ECHARLE LA CULPA AL GORDO EN VEZ DE AL CAMELLO.
*

*Donde creo que erráis, es en dar un peso sobredimensionadísimo a los dichosos "refinados" y demás.* Lo primero, entre otras cosas, porque abarca una extensísima lista de categorías de alimentos que pueden variar del día a la noche en su efecto pernicioso, c*omo para meterlas todas en el mismo saco*. Y segundo, porque la alimentación es uno de los muchos focos de daño a los que vivimos expuestos la mayoría.

*EL tema de los "procesados" todos ahí metidos al mismo saco y culpables todos por igual es un disparate, y daría para un hilo aparte; pero pondré dos grandes perfiles bien distinguidos.*

*Aqui machote ya se te esta viendo mucho el plumero.
Cualquiera que vea el incremento de obesidad y diabetes en la reciente China, deberia subir al calvario flagelandose al leer esto.

Solo hace falta pasar por cualquier supermercado y mirar las etiquetas, es muy dificil o casi imposible no tragarse AZUCAR Y HARINAS en TODOS ellos. El concepto de procesado es tan amplio como Ud quiera pero el sistema de fabricacion actual ES ASI y le puede dar las vueltas que Ud quiera. Hoy por hoy no hay procesados buenos y malos son todos la misma mierda. Solo puedes escoger entre malos y menos malos
*

1. *Alimentos a los que simplemente se ha extraido la parte energética por medios mecánicos. Harinas blancas, arroz, pasta, azúcar blanco, aceites... etc. Este tipo de alimentos son infinitamente más inócuos de lo que muchos aquí piensan.* Representan energía rápida, limpia y eficaz; pero su consumo no ejerce ningún daño directo al organismo per-sé. Cuándo son un problema? al estár desprovistos de otros nutrientes que son necesarios, comer exclusivamente en base a ellos llevaría a problemas de salud. Para una persona activa que necesite energía extra para rendimiento, y que tenga cubierto el resto de micronutrientes básicos de fuentes "naturales", en esos casos son una ventaja. Ej, imagináis a Phelps, o deportistas de alto rendimiento a base de aimentos enteros -que cuesta el doble al intestino procesar- comiendo 8-9k de kcal a base de arroz integral, pasta integral, verduritas, etc? ni de coña. Meterán un 20-30% así para cubrir mínimos, y el resto CH refinados a bloque; energía pura.. rápida, limpia y eficiente. Ahora el ejemplo opuesto, el hipotiroideo que "sobrevive" con dieta de periquito de 1500kcal... es de cajón que ese tendrá que tirarse a lo integral y vegetales y todo así pq con tan poca comida tiene necesita maximizarla para cubrir micronutrientes y evitar desnutrirse. Esos son dos ejemplos extremos para entender la diferencia; entre ellos hay distintas escalas y que cada uno, en su contexto entienda la utilidad que ofrece cada tipo de energía.

*Esto es brutal, esta haciendo una descarada defensa de que es saludable meter azucar y harinas a todo procesado que se encuentra en un supermercado*

2. Alimentos que más allá de lo anterior, se procesan por medios no mecánicos (hidrólisis, químicos...etc) se les desnaturaliza alterando estructura molecular (grasas trans), se les somete a altas temperaturas que los oxidan y se generan nuevos compuestos tóxicos (como la extrusión a algunos cereales), se les añaden infinidad de sustancias químicas con propósitos tipo abaratar el coste de producción, alargar la vida en conserva, mejorar la textura/sabor del producto, etc, etc, etc.

En el grupo 2 existen muchos grados de perniciosidad; pero hay que ser muy obtuso para no apreciar la diferencia que existe entre ambos grupos. *Los del tipo 1 ha habido de siempre,* sobre todo a lo largo del siglo pasado, mucho antes de esta "epidemia" reciente de obseisdad. Los del tipo 2 han aumentado peligrosamente en las dos últimas décadas; no sólo cuestión de cantidad, sino en composición.. cada vez con procesamientos más dañinos, nuevos aditivos más tóxicos... todo a peor y sin freno.


T*ema de obsesidad en las últimas décadas, para mí es claro que la alimentación (procesados "tipo2") ha tenido un peso importante, pero no decisivo. Decisivo -para mí- ha lo ha sido unido a otros hábitos que se han ido extendiendo y no menos problemáticos, como son el sedentarismo y la alteración del ritmo circadiano cada vez más acusada *(cada vez menos exposición solar/uvb y cada vez más a la luz artificial de noche, de leds, pantallas, uso desmesurado del mvl..etc). Para mí estos dos factores son como mínimo tan cruciales como la mala alimentación, sin contar los que fuman o bebn alcohol. Luego están otros factores que no de habitos pero sí ambientales como la polución (que es menos broma de lo que muchos piensan) y un exceso de estrés constante en la vida cotidiana, por trabajo, relaciones... que son cosas QUE SUMAN.

* Este ultimo ladrillo no tiene desperdicio. El que haya visto el reportaje de la dos sobre el colesterol le habra quedado claro como los fabricantes de azucar pagaban estudios para echarle la culpa a las grasas saturadas. Ahora como eso cada vez cuela menos estamos viendo campañas parecidas con la grasa de palma y otras grasas vegetales para ECHAR BALONES FUERA.

Para el que tenga alguna duda el colesterol sube por la inflamacion que provocan los refinados, eso lo hemos tratado extensamente en este hilo, no me voy a repetir.

TODOS estamos de acuerdo que esos aceites no son buenos para la salud, pero por otros motivos. QUE COÑO TIENE QUE VER QUE UN ACEITE SEA NOCIVO CON LA OBESIDAD?

Los mismos trucos torticeros de toda la vida. El azucar no es tan malo... las harinas con moderacion son buenas... y mientras la OMS poniendolas en la base de la alimentacion por puros intereses economicos.

*


*Al final todo es exceso de estrés, que conlleva a un sistema inmune reactivo e inflamación 24/7.* Vives en un entorno "insano" 24h, constante... y es el largo plazo lo que va erosionando no sólo el sistema endocrino, sino todos los demás. Porque no olvides que el endocrino no es un sistema independiente que lo dañas y ya está... todos están relacionados, y si uno cae o se deteriora, termina afectando al resto.

Sin una perspectiva en conjunto, global.. no váis a conseguir mucho. No es, "hay que arreglar el sistema endocrino", "quitar X alimento", "buscar una combinación mágica de macros"... etc, etc. Podéis mejorar o atenúar algo los problemas o síntomas, pero no son ni mucho menos la raíz del problema.

Que sí, que comer alimentos naturales, bio, de temporada -y si coges la fruta del árbol o tienes tu huerta mejor- todo eso está genial. El que pueda mi consejo es adelante. Ahora si pensáis que con eso arregla todo o que es la causa de todo mal, muchos os llevaréis una ostia. En comida por ej, es mucho más vital el cómo te sienta y digieres un alimento concreto, que si es o no refinado. Te puede hacer mucho PERO MUCHO más daño algo que te genere intolerancia.. lo que sea, pero que te fuerces a comerlo pq es "natural" o has leido que es sanísimo, que un paquete de patatas fritas Lays -llegadas directamente del averno xD- pero que no te generen inflamación intestinal. La salud es más cuestiónd e equilibrio, más que de "mandamientos".


* Seguimos con lo mismo, ECHANDO BALONES FUERA. 
LA INFLAMACION QUE PROVOCAN LOS REFINADOS ES MUY SUPERIOR A LOS ACEITES DESNATURALIZADOS. Los aceites provocaran infinidad de enfermedades pero la obesisdad la provocan los refinados.

NO HAY REFINADOS BUENOS NI SALUDABLES

Este tio esta intentando mezclar temas de salud con temas de obesidad para desinformar de nuevo, y la unida relacion es que la obesidad conduce a problemas de salud, pero por motivos distintos a los aceites*



> Y no se trata tampoco de que sea un exceso promedio. No es un problema de cantidad, sino uno de FLUJO. Los niveles de glucosa en sangre que el cuerpo acepta son los que son, y si de golpe se le viene encima una cantidad desmedida de glucosa, tiene sí o sí que retirarla de la sangre: ese páncreas que no pare.
> 
> Que se pare la lipólisis, que se active la lipogénesis, y que las células hagan hueco en los estantes para más glucosa, que no podemos tener tanta concentración en sangre. ¿Que las estanterías están llenas? segrega más insulina, y que hagan sitio.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo que la alimentación moderna -no tanto las harinas/azúcar como el promedio de productos manipulados que los contienen- *NO AYUDAN desde luego.* Un obeso tiene que bajar el % de grasa de la forma menos dañina posible, sin empeorar más su set-point metabólico, porque el modo de perder peso puede tener consecuencias drásticas a largo plazo. Y esto requiere planning estructurado y tener en cuenta otros factores que veo no reparas.

Por mucho que elimines hidratos, si creas una situación añadida de estrés/ansiedad por falta de glucosa (la resistencia no es uniforme en todos los tejidos y los hay que siguen requiriendo glucosa), el cuerpo tira de energía adrenal, aumenta el cortisol y éste sube de nuevo la glucosa por sus cojones, vía neoglucogénesis, catabolizar otros tejidos... y al final puedes estar en las mismas o peor. Por otro lado, sin insulina, el hígado sigue aumentando la liberación de glucosa ya que la insulina es uno de los principales señalizadores que el hígado cuenta para regular la glucosa en sangre. Si encima consumes fructosa de más -y dá igual de fruta que de azúcar- empujas al hígado a producir más aún, además de triglicéricos que empeoran la situación y casi todos los obesos tienen en mayor o menor parte grasa ectópica acumulada en el hígado.

Por otro lado, la glucosa es crítica en la producciónd e t3, o mejor dicho en la conversión de t4>t3. Con t3 disminuída sabes qué ocurre, no? O peor aún, con la t4 alta, convirtiendo cada vez más a t3 reversa, sabes lo que ocurre con el tiempo no? hablando de metabolismo. La t3 es uno de los cofatores básicos en la producción de toda la cascada hormonal.. pregnenolona>> progesterona>corticosteroides. ., dhea>testosterona..etc. Sabes lo que ocurre cuando deprimes todo eso no? No es tema baladí, no es el plan... "hala corto hidratos y ya está... dame un diabético que lo curo en dos telediarios" como insinuabas en otro post atrás.

Parece que sólo veas... insulina, glucagón, glucosa, páncreas y 3 cosas más. Y que en jugando con esos elementos está la receta sin más. Pues no; puedes hacer lo que a priori parece lógico analizando un sistema por aislado, y cagarla en otros para al final terminar más enfangado con nuevos frentes abiertos.

*Este es el parrafo mas farragoso, con la consabida jerga pseudocientifica, pero para llegar al mismo lugar... LO DE ADELGAZAR ES UN PROCESO COMPLEJO BLA BLA, NO LO PUEDE HACER CUALQUIERA BLA BLA HAY QUE IR A LA NASA PARA QUE NOS DIGAN COMO BLA BLA

PUES NO no es nada complejo, solo hay que controlar los niveles excesivos de INSULINA, y eso se hace de una forma muy simple NO TOMANDO NADA PROCESADO PORQUE VA RELLENO DE REFINADOS

Ya se que la simpleza de todo esto os acojona, y como la gente se de cuenta la industria alimentaria tendrá que cambiar radicalmente, metiendo menos mierda barata en sus productos, pero es lo que hay*






> La insulinorresistencia lleva a la hiperinsulinemia, que lleva a la obesidad, y para salir de la obesidad hay que salir de la hiperinsulinemia, y por tanto de la insulinorresistencia.



Aquí un pequeño inciso. Es más bien al revés; primero es obesidad > después insulinoresistencia. Es decir aumentan ambos progresivamente, pero es la obesidad a medida que se agrava[*PERFECTO CONTRADICCION EN UNA FRASE* ], que va promoviendo la IR gradualmente. Piensa que una persona con mucha sensibilidad a la insulina, tiene mucho más f*ácil aumentar tejido adiposo ante un exceso de grasa* [*MENTIRA COCHINA, AUN ESTOY ESPERANDO QUE PROCESO METABOLICO HACE ESO, LA GRASA NO AUMENTA LA INSULINA, Y POR LO TANTO NO PUEDE HABER ACUMULACION DE GRASA VISCERAL* ]. A medida que uno se hace más resistente, cada vez es más difícil que acumule grasa (también perderla), de eso se trata precisamente como efecto protector para no seguir acumulando.

La obesidad promueve la IR junto con el cortisol, porque un obeso libera muchos más AG al torrente, los AG elevados compiten con la glucosa -lo que se conoce como ciclo de Randle- y la glucosa permanece elevada durante más tiempo. Generalmente casi todos los diagnosticados de diabetes (tipo II) presentan cierto grado de obsesidad. Me refiero a los que lo desarrollan por hábitos, no por causas congénitas o genéticas.



Al final, podemos estar de acuerdo o no. Pero hasta ahora eres el único donde he encontrado respuestas coherentes, de saber al menos de lo que hablamos. Me dá igual que me insulten o me llamen lo que sea... si al menos hay chicha en el contenido del mensaje, que es de lo que se trata. No como el estudio que puso el otro zote de las ratas... eso sí que es enervante por mucho que luego hable de "Usted".

Pero es que el resto son palmeros que se han adherido a una filosofía y su fin es defenderla sin más, como algo propio que no sea atacado; y si lo es es, sin duda tienen que ser trolls o de la "industria alimentaria". Es gracioso y triste a la vez pq esa gente no van a aprender en su vida; van saltando de corriente en corriente.. ahora está de moda atacar los carbos y las all-fat porque "funciona", sin entender los mecanismos que hay detrás, el contexto en que lo hacen y qué derivaciones que tiene. Esta gente tiene el chip... es de los "míos" que ya la hemos encontrado la luz tras un largo camino y ahora sí que sí que no hay otra... o es del resto que está equivocado y aún no ha visto la luz. Y su fin es defender como sea que no tiren abajo los "cimientos" bien organizaditos que han construido en base a las teorias de un guru de internet (por muy médico que sea)... porque claro, joder qué putada ahora que parece que todo encaja y volver de nuevo a al senda de la oscuridad.. eso no mola, eh?[/QUOTE]

*Este ultimo parrafo buenista me ha llegado al corazon.

Nos esta intentando vender lo de siempre que hay que ir a un medico (esto nos sobrepasa a todos aunque hayamos adelgazado y estemos saludables) a ya que otro medico que no piense en la doctrina oficial de medico de cabezera de 10 minutos es un 'GURU'.

Muy señor mio aqui somos muy mayorcitos y ya sabemos cuando nos quieren meter el sonotone por la garganta sin permiso.

Defender que el sobreconsumo (PONIENDO PAÑOS CALIENTES) de alimentos procesados es bailar sobre la tumba de los fallecidos por accidentes cardiovasculares, por diabetes y por los que vendran detras que ahora son obesos y no ven salida.*


----------



## walda (25 Abr 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los carbohidratos hacen que el riñón acumule más sal. Por ello la cantidad de sodio en el organismo aumenta y por tanto también aumentará la cantidad de agua para mantener la proporción. Al disminuir los carbohidratos los riñones excretan más sal que acumulan y por tanto sucede el efecto contrario y el organismo disminuirá la cantidad de agua.
> 
> Es la causa de que en la primera semana de disminuir carbohidratos y azúcares se suela perder de 2 a 4 kilos facilmente, que no son realmente grasa (o por lo menos la mayoría) sino agua acumulada por los carbohidratos y el sodio. Así que lo que te ha sucedido es totalmente normal.
> 
> ...



Yo tenía entendido que esa pérdida de peso inicial era debida a que el glucógeno en el hígado se encuentra hidratado y, al gastar el glucógeno, también se elmina el agua con la orina.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Partiendo de tu anterior comentario. Una kcal es una kcal como medida para cuantificar la energía, que como sabes es constante ni se crea ni se destruye. Pero cuando utilizas un tipo de energía para obtener otra, la que obtienes NO es igual a la que has requerido, nunca hay una transformación eficiente al 100%. Por eso, la resultante siempre va a ser menor; el resto no desaparece, simplemente se "pierde" transformándose en otras formas de energía residual.
> 
> Esto no es algo inherente a la ennergía calorífica, ocurre con toda. Lo ideal es tender hacia la eficiencia. Hay conversiones que son más o menos eficientes que otras. SI quieres obtener energía radiante (luz) por la noche y tienes energía eléctrica, no te va a rendir lo mismo si usas una bombilla incandescente que una led; o dicho de otro modo, para una misma fluencia, no vas a consumir la misma energía eléctrica con una led que incandescente. La incandescente es mucho menos eficiente si lo que buscas es exclusivamente luz, pues gran parte de la energía que se pierde es en forma de calor. ESO NO SIGNIFICA QUE UN KW NO SEA UN KW.
> 
> ...



O sea, que es posible engordar más con una dieta de 1.800 kcal. que con una de 2.000; sin embargo, para adelgazar debo conseguir un déficit calórico de, digamos, 200 kcal. al día (dicho por un amigo mío que es endocrino).

¿Pero nos estás tomando el pelo?


----------



## elmastonto (25 Abr 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> O sea, que es posible engordar más con una dieta de 1.800 kcal. que con una de 2.000; sin embargo, para adelgazar debo conseguir un déficit calórico de, digamos, 200 kcal. al día (dicho por un amigo mío que es endocrino).



Bravo!! lo has entendido todo perfecto.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Abr 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> O sea, que es posible engordar más con una dieta de 1.800 kcal. que con una de 2.000; sin embargo, para adelgazar debo conseguir un déficit calórico de, digamos, 200 kcal. al día (dicho por un amigo mío que es endocrino).
> 
> ¿Pero nos estás tomando el pelo?



que puedes conseguir con 1400 o 1600 kcal.

no es igual calorías del alimento que calorías que se digieren.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Abr 2017)

Hoy en día, yo nunca he escuchado a ningún médico decir que unas calorías se aprovechan mejor que otras.

Te hablan de calorías totales, diseñan sus dietas en cuanto a calorías totales, te asignan un BMR mirando unas tablas, y por eso sus dietas no funcionan. A eso me refiero cuando hablo del balance energético, a su aplicación por parte de la medicina, que es lo que nos interesa ¿o no?

Y si esos cálculos "no son tan sencillos" ¿por qué los endocrinos los simplifican?

Es un método que no sirve.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Abr 2017)

yo jamás conté calorías, comía sano según cánones y la pequeña barriguita, colesterol y triglicéridos, inmóviles. peso ni idea.

dejar trigo y azúcar, y en dos meses marcando abdominales.

triglicéridos, a un tercio. colesterol, subíó el bueno más que el malo.

tras el verano haré análisis nuevos.


----------



## elmastonto (25 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> De balones fuera nada
> 
> 
> 
> Según *TU* teoría, del balance energético...



No.

Según la teoría del balance energético del 99% de la población.

Que es el problema: que los que sabemos que la teoría del balance energético es inescapablemente cierta (no puedes zafarte de la termodinámica) pero que su aplicación directa hay que cogerla con pinzas SOMOS CUATRO.

La gente, lo que extrae de la teoría del balance energético es lo de que "una caloría es una caloría". 

Y esa simplificación falsa, unida a *la otra simplificación falsa*, la de que el consumo energético es aproximadamente constante, da al traste con cualquier intento de aplicar con éxito la teoría del balance energético.

Como le dije antes: la teoría de la gravitación universal es inescapablemente cierta también, pero conocerla no nos sirve (al menos, no al común de los mortales) para saber volar.

Para saber volar hace falta una comprensión mucho más detallada de la gravitación, y *además* conocimientos sobre dinámica de fluídos, aerodinámica, aeroelasticidad, etc, etc.

Y con eso te fabricas un avión y vuelas.

Pues con la teoría del balance energético, igual: saber que un déficit energético causará pérdida de la energía acumulada NO SIRVE si además no tienes un conocimiento fino de cuáles son realmente los insumos energéticos, y SOBRE TODO si no tienes conocimientos sobre cómo potenciar (o siquiera mantener) el gasto energético para forzar un verdadero déficit calórico.



> Si algo creo haber dejado claro en el mensaje -que, o no leíste, o te cuesta comprender- es que el balance energético no lo cuadras contando Kcal sin más. En el neto final influyen variables como la naturaleza de la fuente de energía; no cuesta lo mismo obtener enegía de la grasa, proteína y glucosa en términos generales, que es lo que viene a decir el estudio que has puesto. Para tí quizá esto es una novedad, yo daba por hecho que era algo ya de sobra conocido.
> 
> Si aumentas la proporción de grasa o proteína, el neto de energía obtenida va a ser menor a igualdad calórica. Manipulando los macros tienes ligero margen en el neto final OK. Y? Por mucho que los manipules no significa que puedas compensar un exceso de kcal hasta donde te dé la gana.



Pero, insisto, eso sólo es UNA PARTE del agujero en la concepción general de la teoría del balance energético: que en realidad NO SABES LO QUE ENTRA.

Lo más gracioso es que, si cubres el resto de agujeros, resulta que *ESA ES LA PARTE MENOS IMPORTANTE*: si tomas el control de los CONSUMOS y sobre todo del sistema que regula el deseo de INSUMOS, de pronto NI PUTA FALTA hace reflexionar sobre el balance energético: es una obviedad que:

1.- O no podemos resolver (porque no controlamos lo que gastamos, que se igualará tozudamente a lo que ingerimos, cosas de la homeostasis)

2.- O no necesitamos resolver (porque tomamos el control de lo que gastamos y de los mecanismos del apetito, y entonces podemos comer _ad libitum_ y adelgazar; no porque podamos comer infinito, sino porque _ad libitum_ significa libremente, y al controlar el apetito, seremos libres de comer lo que queramos porque *no querremos comer de más*)



> Extrapolando esto a la realidad, la de la gente que engorda por exceso de energía. La gente consume un exceso de kcal -mucho mayor del que esos márgenes representan- del que es capaz de manejar. Bien por comer de más por vicio, ansiedad, o si tiene el metabolismo a medio gas, sedentarismo... lo que sea.
> 
> Si en estas circunstancias, con un MBR "KO" de 1500kcal, se mete sin saberlo 3000-4000kcal. (que con mucha de la comida de mierda disponible que existe hoy es muuuy fácil), DA IGUAL QUE MANIPULE MACROS, QUE BAJE CH, QUE SUBA PROTEINA.... ES QUE EN ESAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS VA A SUBIR PESO POR HUEVOS.



Decir que la gente engorda por exceso de energía es como decir que enferma por falta de salud: una obviedad inservible.

En general, el MOTIVO ÚLTIMO por el que presentan un exceso de energía no es "por vicio", ni "por ansiedad", sino porque las señales que deberían indicarles que no deben comer más *están averiadas*.

Es que es el propio cuerpo el que considera (porque funciona mal) que debería seguir acumulando reservas. Y lo expresa ralentizando el metabolismo, aumentando los niveles de apetito y facilitando la acumulación de grasas.



> Y esa es la primera causa DIRECTA sine-qua-non que conlleva sobrepeso, el exceso de energía. Indirectas puede haber miles; pero si no entendemos esto lo primero mal vamos.



Y la primera causa de enfermedad es la falta de salud. Si no entendemos eso, mal vamos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No.
> 
> Según la teoría del balance energético del 99% de la población.
> 
> ...



Gracias Smiling por expresar punto por punto lo que yo quería decir :Aplauso:

Yo añadiría que si la CAUSA de engordar es "un exceso de energía", eso es tan cierto como decir que la CAUSA de ganar masa muscular es "un exceso de energía". Cierto pero irrelevante. ¿Acaso a alguien que quiere ganar 5 kg. de músculo se le dice que "coma más y se mueva menos"? :ouch:


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Claro que el MBR puede fluctuar. El ejemplo de las kcal consumidas y el gasto era un esquema simple para explicar como causa directa anterior al sobre-o pérdida de- peso. Si mides el MBR todas las semanas y existe una diferencia considerable con tu consumo medio, a medio plazo va a influir sobre el peso corporal. E insisto, es teórico... no me reiero a contar a dedo las kcal a ver si un día comes 200-300 más y otros menos.



Es que NO VALE un esquema simple, porque no es que el MBR fluctue aleatoriamente, no.

Es que, bajo el patrón alimentario actual, el MBR fluctúa *para adaptarse al menor insumo calórico*, de suerte que la única forma de mantener un déficit calórico sostenido es ir reduciendo paulatinamente los insumos de forma paralela a la caída del MBR. Peeero...

...pero el cuerpo es tozudo, y si no le cambias las señales, insistirá en que tu peso debería ser el que era, y deberías recuperarlo, y un poquito más por si acaso.

Es más, insisitirá de forma vehemente y enloquecedora. Los niveles de ghrelina seguirán aumentando, el metabolismo basal seguirá bajando, y llegado un momento cuando no se pueda poner más baja la caldera, el cuerpo empezará a consumir músculo para rebajar aún más el MBR y lograr la homeostasis...

...y cuando estés al borde de la locura y no puedas pensar nada más que en el hambre que tienes, mandarás la dieta al carajo, y los niveles aumentados de ghrelina y reducidos de leptina, unidos a un MBR severamente dañado por la dieta hipocalórica te llevarán, de hecho, más allá del punto de partida. Genius!

O eso dicen que dicen que pasó en Minnesota...

...como si cualquiera que de verdad hubiera hecho dieta necesitara para algo un estudio científico para reconocerse en lo que acabo de describir.




> Esto ni de coña es tan fácil como lo pintas. Que un requisito sea contar con abundancia en kcal para que optimice, OK ; aún así, hacen falta más cosas que eso, es más complicado y la mejora suele ser muy leve. En cambio para ralentizarlo es mucho más fácil. Es como dar una patada a una pelota en cuesta arriba o cuesta abajo... hacia abajo baja follada. Ese es uno de los problemas de las dietas restrictivas en kcal que mucha gente hace alegremente y no entiende las consecuencias a largo plazo. Aparte de que ya la propia tendencia natural con la edad es que vaya a menos.



Y afirmando tal cosa (que aumentar el MBR es dificil de huevos, pero cargárselo está tirado) ¿No te da ni un poco de reparo seguir defendiendo dietas hipocalóricas que se van a cargar el MBR?¿Aún a sabiendas de que recuperarlo va a ser un dolor?

No obstante, el metabolismo se adapta bien a *excesos puntuales* (te metes un atracón y te pasas la tarde sudándolo), no tanto a excesos sostenidos (porque el uso sostenido de los mecanismos hormonales de homeostasis provoca resistencia a esos mecanismos)




> El problema es la sobresimplificación y obcecarse por encontrar una única causa como raíz del problema; en mi opinión son muchos los factores que intervienen, y es el cúmulo de una serie de ellos unido a la mayor o menor tolerancia -genética- de cada individuo a resistir o sucumbir a ellos.



¿el problema es la sobresimplificación, pero para adelgazar basta con comer menos de lo que se gasta? Cabalgando contradicciones, que diría el coletari.

Por supuesto que la obesidad es un problema multifactorial. Pero eso no es lo mismo que decir que se gobierna por múltiples factores aleatorios, no relacionados y de igual importancia. Porque PARA NADA.

Cuando empiezas a sospechar que hay factores que tienen (pun intended) *mucho más peso que otros*, hasta el punto de hacer que los otros sean cuantitativamente despreciables, o cuando empiezas a ver correlaciones que podrían implicar que hay factores que son, de hecho, consecuencia de otros factores, o que los amplifican y/o empeoran, puedes empezar a vislumbrar cual es la etiología primaria del problema.

Es como si decimos que el cáncer de pulmón es multifactorial, y que qué más da que fumemos si puede darnos cáncer por otros mil motivos...

...pues no, oiga. El tabaco aumenta muchísimo el riesgo de cáncer de pulmón, hasta el punto de que si no fumas puede que evites un cáncer que por otros muchos (o pocos) motivos te estaba esperando a la vuelta del paquete de tabaco número 1000



> Pienso que sería conveniente acotar el terreno a debatir. Dejar de lado la obesidad por causas hereditarias -es decir, la de aquél % de obesos que siempre ha habido y habrá por motivos menos dependientes del contexto actual- y centrarnos más en el aumento o epidemia de las últimas décadas.



Y yo pienso lo contrario: que los "gordos genéticos" bien nos pueden dar una pista de por qué la explosión de "gordos ambientales".

Ejemplo: síndrome de Cushing



> Lo que es simple es el exceso de kcal como requisito directo anterior indispensable. Pero una vez aceptado esto, como dices es cierto que no sirve de mucho en casos donde la raíz del problema tiene una naturaleza más profunda y compleja. (En otros -que los hay- es simple glotonería, comer por vicio y terminar un una espiral que luego es difícil salir).



_Blame the victim_ para explicar los estrepitosos fallos tampoco me parece una conducta aceptable.

Igual la glotonería _per se_ no existe, y lo que hay es un deficiente funcionamiento del mecanismo de la saciedad.



> Donde creo que erráis, es en dar un peso sobredimensionadísimo a los dichosos "refinados" y demás. Lo primero, entre otras cosas, porque abarca una extensísima lista de categorías de alimentos que pueden variar del día a la noche en su efecto pernicioso, como para meterlas todas en el mismo saco. Y segundo, porque la alimentación es uno de los muchos focos de daño a los que vivimos expuestos la mayoría.



Meh. Me cuesta admitir que no tengan un peso preponderante cuando, _caeteris paribus_, todo el que deja los refinados pierde peso sin esfuerzo.

Parece verdadera obcecación, casi soberbia, empeñarse en buscarle tres pies al gato y dar explicaciones rocambolescas a un fenómeno fácilmente observable y con altísima reproducibilidad: oiga, es que el que deja harinas, azúcares y refinados, pese a que sigue practicando el sillón-ball, pese a que sigue en su estresante curro de mierda, pese a que sigue respirando mierdahumo, etc. (vamos, lo que es un _caeteris paribus_), de pronto ve que:

- baja de peso
- baja su porcentaje de grasa
- baja su nivel general de apetito
- baja su malestar e inflamación generalizados

A ver si va a ser, así, como idea a lo loco, que el peso de los refinados en la ecuación no es para nada menor...



> EL tema de los "procesados" todos ahí metidos al mismo saco y culpables todos por igual es un disparate, y daría para un hilo aparte; pero pondré dos grandes perfiles bien distinguidos.
> 
> 1. Alimentos a los que simplemente se ha extraido la parte energética por medios mecánicos. Harinas blancas, arroz, pasta, azúcar blanco, aceites... etc. Este tipo de alimentos son infinitamente más inócuos de lo que muchos aquí piensan. Representan energía rápida, limpia y eficaz; pero su consumo no ejerce ningún daño directo al organismo per-sé.



Discrepo: representan en ciertos casos una sobrecarga de flujo energético que fuerza al cuerpo a responder para gestionar y repartir esa sobrecarga.

Precisamente, esa energía rápida, limpia y eficaz, al entrar más rápido de lo que el cuerpo la precisa, requiere intervención hormonal para su gestión: insulinazo para retirar el exceso de glucosa de la sangre.

En cambio, el mismo alimento sin procesar presenta factores que ralentizan la absorción (por ejemplo, la fibra) de suerte que se adecúa mejor al ritmo de consumo del cuerpo



> Cuándo son un problema? al estár desprovistos de otros nutrientes que son necesarios, comer exclusivamente en base a ellos llevaría a problemas de salud



Y cuando el cuerpo detecta una carencia de algún micronutriente no presente en esos alimentos refinados, activa el mecanismo del hambre para instarnos a conseguirlo, y se queda con tres palmos de narices porque matamos el hambre con refinados que no nos proporcionan lo que necesitábamos, y vuelta a empezar.



> Para una persona activa que necesite energía extra para rendimiento, y que tenga cubierto el resto de micronutrientes básicos de fuentes "naturales", en esos casos son una ventaja. Ej, imagináis a Phelps, o deportistas de alto rendimiento a base de aimentos enteros -que cuesta el doble al intestino procesar- comiendo 8-9k de kcal a base de arroz integral, pasta integral, verduritas, etc? ni de coña. Meterán un 20-30% así para cubrir mínimos, y el resto CH refinados a bloque; energía pura.. rápida, limpia y eficiente.



Aunque aquí hay disensión, puedo aceptar la premisa de que un deportista de alto rendimiento necesite refinados para poder equilibrar su balanza energética sin pasarse comiendo y haciendo la digestión todo el tiempo que no está entrenando...

...pero son la excepción (y una excepción *nada saludable a medio/largo plazo, por cierto*), para nada la regla.



> Ahora el ejemplo opuesto, el hipotiroideo que "sobrevive" con dieta de periquito de 1500kcal... es de cajón que ese tendrá que tirarse a lo integral y vegetales y todo así pq con tan poca comida tiene necesita maximizarla para cubrir micronutrientes y evitar desnutrirse. Esos son dos ejemplos extremos para entender la diferencia; entre ellos hay distintas escalas y que cada uno, en su contexto entienda la utilidad que ofrece cada tipo de energía.



Pero ignora usted la posibilidad de que el que come de más lo haga empujado, precisamente, porque no halla los micronutrientes que su cuerpo necesita en la mierda ultraprocesada que come...

...y eso por supuesto sumado al efecto de _overflow_ repetitivo que comentaba más arriba



> 2. Alimentos que más allá de lo anterior, se procesan por medios no mecánicos (hidrólisis, químicos...etc) se les desnaturaliza alterando estructura molecular (grasas trans), se les somete a altas temperaturas que los oxidan y se generan nuevos compuestos tóxicos (como la extrusión a algunos cereales), se les añaden infinidad de sustancias químicas con propósitos tipo abaratar el coste de producción, alargar la vida en conserva, mejorar la textura/sabor del producto, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> En el grupo 2 existen muchos grados de perniciosidad; pero hay que ser muy obtuso para no apreciar la diferencia que existe entre ambos grupos. Los del tipo 1 ha habido de siempre, sobre todo a lo largo del siglo pasado, mucho antes de esta "epidemia" reciente de obseisdad. Los del tipo 2 han aumentado peligrosamente en las dos últimas décadas; no sólo cuestión de cantidad, sino en composición.. cada vez con procesamientos más dañinos, nuevos aditivos más tóxicos... todo a peor y sin freno.



Desde siempre, no. La harina industrial totalmente desprovista de cualquier rastro de fibra es de anteayer, idem las nuevas variedades de trigo que, con la misma raíz, dan el cuádruple de grano (no hay que ser un genio para sospechar que los micronutrientes que absorbe la raíz ahora están mucho más repartidos).

El dulce y el azúcar eran rarezas a degustar en contadas ocasiones en la mayor parte del mundo. Donde no lo eran (países árabes) la prevalencia de la diabetes era un orden de magnitud superior.

Y la grasofobia no tiene ni 50 años de recorrido.

Por otro lado, la barriga cervecera y el culo de panadera también son cosas que han existido "de toda la vida". ¿O es que todas las panaderas y pasteleras orondas lo eran por causas genéticas?



> Tema de obsesidad en las últimas décadas, para mí es claro que la alimentación (procesados "tipo2") ha tenido un peso importante, pero no decisivo. Decisivo -para mí- ha lo ha sido unido a otros hábitos que se han ido extendiendo y no menos problemáticos, como son el sedentarismo y la alteración del ritmo circadiano cada vez más acusada (cada vez menos exposición solar/uvb y cada vez más a la luz artificial de noche, de leds, pantallas, uso desmesurado del mvl..etc). Para mí estos dos factores son como mínimo tan cruciales como la mala alimentación, sin contar los que fuman o bebn alcohol. Luego están otros factores que no de habitos pero sí ambientales como la polución (que es menos broma de lo que muchos piensan) y un exceso de estrés constante en la vida cotidiana, por trabajo, relaciones... que son cosas QUE SUMAN.
> 
> Al final todo es exceso de estrés, que conlleva a un sistema inmune reactivo e inflamación 24/7. Vives en un entorno "insano" 24h, constante... y es el largo plazo lo que va erosionando no sólo el sistema endocrino, sino todos los demás. Porque no olvides que el endocrino no es un sistema independiente que lo dañas y ya está... todos están relacionados, y si uno cae o se deteriora, termina afectando al resto.



_caeteris paribus_

Si cambias UNA SOLA COSA y los resultados son espectaculares, lo mismo es que, aunque todo lo demás influya, hay "algo" que influye mucho más que todo lo otro puesto junto...

Incluso es posible que todo o mucho de lo que influye pase por los mismos lugares comunes:

Estrés -> cortisol crónicamente elevado -> insulina crónicamente elevada ->insulinorresistencia

Falta de sueño -> cortisol crónicamente elevado -> insulina crónicamente elevada ->insulinorresistencia

Dieta y ambiente inflamatorios ->cortisol crónicamente elevado -> insulina crónicamente elevada ->insulinorresistencia

Sedentarismo -> exceso de acumulación de energía intracelular -> insulinorresistencia

Consumo de alcohol -> procesamiento del alcohol centralizado en el hígado-> hígado graso -> insulinorresistencia

Consumo de azúcares y HFCS -> procesamiento de la fructosa centralizada en el hígado -> hígado graso -> insulinorresistencia

Falta de exposición solar-> déficit de vitamina D -> insulinorresistencia

Falta de exposición solar -> déficit de serotonina -> déficit de melatonina -> falta de sueño -> exceso crónico de cortisol...

¿Ve por donde voy?

Resulta que muchas de las causas que aduce usted pueden causar la epidemia de obesidad pasan por la "casilla" de la insulinorresistencia.



> Sin una perspectiva en conjunto, global.. no váis a conseguir mucho. No es, "hay que arreglar el sistema endocrino", "quitar X alimento", "buscar una combinación mágica de macros"... etc, etc. Podéis mejorar o atenúar algo los problemas o síntomas, pero no son ni mucho menos la raíz del problema.



O a lo mejor sí que lo son. A lo mejor, si no la raíz del problema, hemos (en realidad, han, y nosotros seguimos su estela) dado con un importante nudo gordiano del problema, que seccionado, soluciona a efectos prácticos la inmensa mayoría de las consecuencias.

¿que se podría ir aún más atrás? Es posible. Pero reza un dicho que "lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno", así que, mientras se dilucida el motivo último y definitivo de la epidemia de diabetes y obesidad, vamos a irnos aplicando esta solución que (a diferencia de otras) funciona.



> Que sí, que comer alimentos naturales, bio, de temporada -y si coges la fruta del árbol o tienes tu huerta mejor- todo eso está genial. El que pueda mi consejo es adelante. Ahora si pensáis que con eso arregla todo o que es la causa de todo mal, muchos os llevaréis una ostia. En comida por ej, es mucho más vital el cómo te sienta y digieres un alimento concreto, que si es o no refinado. Te puede hacer mucho PERO MUCHO más daño algo que te genere intolerancia.. lo que sea, pero que te fuerces a comerlo pq es "natural" o has leido que es sanísimo, que un paquete de patatas fritas Lays -llegadas directamente del averno xD- pero que no te generen inflamación intestinal. La salud es más cuestiónd e equilibrio, más que de "mandamientos".



Obviedad.
Aquí nadie defiende que los alimentos a los que eres intolerante o alérgico te vayan a sentar bien si son no-procesados.

Eso sería un disparate.



> De acuerdo que la alimentación moderna -no tanto las harinas/azúcar como el promedio de productos manipulados que los contienen- NO AYUDAN desde luego. Un obeso tiene que bajar el % de grasa de la forma menos dañina posible, sin empeorar más su set-point metabólico, porque el modo de perder peso puede tener consecuencias drásticas a largo plazo. Y esto requiere planning estructurado y tener en cuenta otros factores que veo no reparas.
> 
> Por mucho que elimines hidratos, si creas una situación añadida de estrés/ansiedad por falta de glucosa (la resistencia no es uniforme en todos los tejidos y los hay que siguen requiriendo glucosa), el cuerpo tira de energía adrenal, aumenta el cortisol y éste sube de nuevo la glucosa por sus cojones, vía neoglucogénesis, catabolizar otros tejidos... y al final puedes estar en las mismas o peor.



La ansiedad por falta de glucosa dura dos telediarios. La gluconeogénesis no va a tirar de catabolismo muscular mientras tenga grasa y aporte proteico en la dieta. Y los requerimientos metabólicos de glucosa caen en picado en cuanto se empiezan a fabricar cuerpos cetónicos que pueden cumplir su papel en el 95% de los casos.



> Por otro lado, sin insulina, el hígado sigue aumentando la liberación de glucosa ya que la insulina es uno de los principales señalizadores que el hígado cuenta para regular la glucosa en sangre.



Mientras el hígado disponga de glucógeno. Luego ya, como que la cosa se modera y se establece un equilibrio entre las necesidades estrictas de glucosa y la gluconeogénesis



> Si encima consumes fructosa de más -y dá igual de fruta que de azúcar- empujas al hígado a producir más aún, además de triglicéricos que empeoran la situación y casi todos los obesos tienen en mayor o menor parte grasa ectópica acumulada en el hígado.



No, no da igual que sea de fruta que de azúcar, porque la fruta además de fructosa tiene fibra, y sobrecargar el hígado de fructosa cuando

1.- la tienes que acompañar de fibra, que es saciante y

2.- encima ralentiza la absorción intestinal

es en general harto complicado. Otra historia son los zumos, porque mientras comerse cinco naranjas es un infierno, beberse el zumo de cinco naranjas está tirado.

Y por descontado, más tirado está, por ejemplo, comerse cuatro cucharadas de café de azúcar.



> Por otro lado, la glucosa es crítica en la producciónd e t3, o mejor dicho en la conversión de t4>t3. Con t3 disminuída sabes qué ocurre, no? O peor aún, con la t4 alta, convirtiendo cada vez más a t3 reversa, sabes lo que ocurre con el tiempo no? hablando de metabolismo. La t3 es uno de los cofatores básicos en la producción de toda la cascada hormonal.. pregnenolona>> progesterona>corticosteroides.., dhea>testosterona..etc. Sabes lo que ocurre cuando deprimes todo eso no? No es tema baladí, no es el plan... "hala corto hidratos y ya está... dame un diabético que lo curo en dos telediarios" como insinuabas en otro post atrás.



Porque como nuestro cuerpo no tiene forma de producir su propia glucosa...

¡Ah, no, que sí que puede! Entonces, nada de lo dicho.



> Parece que sólo veas... insulina, glucagón, glucosa, páncreas y 3 cosas más. Y que en jugando con esos elementos está la receta sin más. Pues no; puedes hacer lo que a priori parece lógico analizando un sistema por aislado, y cagarla en otros para al final terminar más enfangado con nuevos frentes abiertos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. La resistencia a la insulina PROMUEVE la acumulación de grasa, que no depende de la sensibilidad a la insulina sino de la insulinhemia. Al ser resistente a la insulina, segregas mucha más insulina de la normal para obtener el mismo efecto regulador de la glucemia. Pero esa resistencia de la glucemia a la insulina no se traslada en paralelo a otros fenómenos gobernados por la insulina, como la lipogénesis o la inhibición de la lipólisis.



> La obesidad promueve la IR junto con el cortisol, porque un obeso libera muchos más AG al torrente, los AG elevados compiten con la glucosa -lo que se conoce como ciclo de Randle- y la glucosa permanece elevada durante más tiempo. Generalmente casi todos los diagnosticados de diabetes (tipo II) presentan cierto grado de obsesidad. Me refiero a los que lo desarrollan por hábitos, no por causas congénitas o genéticas.



Es una espiral, pero una que parte de la IR.

Es IR -> obesidad -> más IR -> más obesidad.




> Al final, podemos estar de acuerdo o no. Pero hasta ahora eres el único donde he encontrado respuestas coherentes, de saber al menos de lo que hablamos. Me dá igual que me insulten o me llamen lo que sea... si al menos hay chicha en el contenido del mensaje, que es de lo que se trata. No como el estudio que puso el otro zote de las ratas... eso sí que es enervante por mucho que luego hable de "Usted".
> 
> Pero es que el resto son palmeros que se han adherido a una filosofía y su fin es defenderla sin más, como algo propio que no sea atacado; y si lo es es, sin duda tienen que ser trolls o de la "industria alimentaria". Es gracioso y triste a la vez pq esa gente no van a aprender en su vida; van saltando de corriente en corriente.. ahora está de moda atacar los carbos y las all-fat porque "funciona", sin entender los mecanismos que hay detrás, el contexto en que lo hacen y qué derivaciones que tiene. Esta gente tiene el chip... es de los "míos" que ya la hemos encontrado la luz tras un largo camino y ahora sí que sí que no hay otra... o es del resto que está equivocado y aún no ha visto la luz. Y su fin es defender como sea que no tiren abajo los "cimientos" bien organizaditos que han construido en base a las teorias de un guru de internet (por muy médico que sea)... porque claro, joder qué putada ahora que parece que todo encaja y volver de nuevo a al senda de la oscuridad.. eso no mola, eh?



Pasito a pasito, va aceptando algunos postulados.

El balance energético ya no es meramente CICO, hay que considerar los aprovechamientos de cada tipo de sustrato y la variabilidad del MBR

Reconoce el papel hormonal en la obesidad, aunque lo minusvalora

Reconoce el papel de los refinados, el azúcar, el alcohol y la fructosa en la IR, y su papel en la obesidad, aunque cree que su peso es secundario

Propone múltiples factores que tendrían impacto en la obesidad, y curiosamente casi todos ellos pasan por la "casilla" de la IR

Cualquier día se da cuenta de que está del otro lado de la línea...


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


>



Genial pero segun la doctrina oficial los brujos somos nosotros.

Aun estoy esperando ese magico proceso metabolico que convierte la grasa en grasa visceral en presencia de niveles bajos de insulina.

Mira que con tu formacion 'cientifica' la respuesta deberia de ser sencilla.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Abr 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo jamás conté calorías, comía sano según cánones y la pequeña barriguita, colesterol y triglicéridos, inmóviles. peso ni idea.
> 
> *dejar trigo y azúcar, y en dos meses marcando abdominales.*
> 
> ...




En mi caso no ha sido así. Y bien que me hubiera gustado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> En mi caso no ha sido así. Y bien que me hubiera gustado.



Bueno todo depende del peso de partida y el ejercicio que hagas, mi cambio radical fueron de los cuatro a seis meses. Yo no hago un puto abdominal y tambien me los empece a ver pasados los cuatro meses, pero yo perdi 17 kilos.



> Smiling dixit:
> Pasito a pasito, va aceptando algunos postulados.
> 
> El balance energético ya no es meramente CICO, hay que considerar los aprovechamientos de cada tipo de sustrato y la variabilidad del MBR
> ...



Lo mismo soy un mal pensado pero semejantes tochos con medias verdades me suenan a cuerno quemado. Si es un medico abducido por las teorias oficiales aun tendria un pase pero yo veo muy tendenciosos algunos comentarios.

Ya voy oyendo a muchos medicos hablar del azucar como un autentico veneno detras de la obesidad. Gobiernos legislando contra el azucar y quitando maquinas de refrescos de los colegios. Si es una opinion sincera (tengo mis dudas) va muy retrasado incluso para los actuales paradigmas.


----------



## Monty (25 Abr 2017)

¿No os estáis pasando un poco con tantos tochos infumables y su correspondientes réplicas y contrarréplicas?

El debate debería ser más vivo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Abr 2017)

Monty dijo:


> ¿No os estáis pasando un poco con tantos tochos infumables y su correspondientes réplicas y contrarréplicas?
> 
> El debate debería ser más vivo.



Es la guerra, y está muy interesante, los panaderos están inflamados en su caída y dan los últimos coletazos antes de claudicar, el documental de la 2 sobre el engaño del colesterol ha escocido mucho, aún sin decir directamente algunas de las cosas que se dicen aquí, debe de haber sido una hostia en toda regla tanto a la industria alimentaria como la farmaceútica, ambas criminales.


----------



## sada (26 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es la guerra, y está muy interesante, los panaderos están inflamados en su caída y dan los últimos coletazos antes de claudicar, el documental de la 2 sobre el engaño del colesterol ha escocido mucho, aún sin decir directamente algunas de las cosas que se dicen aquí, debe de haber sido una hostia en toda regla tanto a la industria alimentaria como la farmaceútica, ambas criminales.



dudo mucho que lo haya visto mucha gente, si lo emitieran en prime time en a3 o en la 5 aún...


----------



## Clavisto (26 Abr 2017)

Yo perdí casi 20 kilos, de 90 a 70 con 1´80 de altura. No tengo ninguna panza pero no marco. Y esto con mis épocas de ejercicio y tal.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo ya me he abandonado :: es triste pero es así, estoy muy escéptica con el tema cuidar la alimentación, veo que es algo que no influye tanto... :S:S



Sí que influye. Yo he bajado 19,7 Kgs en 3 meses.
Eliminé completamente las harinas.
Eliminé casi completamente las cervezas.
Nada industrial.
Nada precocinado.
Hago una sola comida al día.
Intento caminar al máximo posible.

Enviado desde mi máquina de escribir Olivetti Lexikon 80


----------



## silverwindow (26 Abr 2017)

Dejad que se inflen a pan y a mierdas azucaradas coño,que no hay jamon, morcillas y pescado para todos.

En serio,no hay proteina y grasas para todos si se eliminan las pastas y panes.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Abr 2017)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Sí que influye. Yo he bajado 19,7 Kgs en 3 meses.
> Eliminé completamente las harinas.
> Eliminé casi completamente las cervezas.
> Nada industrial.
> ...



Y tanto que influye..... hago lo que tú y ahora me han detectado hipotiroidismo subclínico.:: Cuanto más me cuido peor, qué poco me duró la alegría, unos meses buenos y ya. 
Señor llévame pronto, esto no es vida :´(


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Y tanto que influye..... hago lo que tú y ahora me han detectado hipotiroidismo subclínico.:: Cuanto más me cuido peor, qué poco me duró la alegría, unos meses buenos y ya.
> Señor llévame pronto, esto no es vida :´(



Hoy 20 Kgs. exactos !!!

Yo tenía Hipotiroidismo post Radioterapia. Tomaba cada mañana Eutirox (toroide artificial).
Hace 3 meses me harté y tiré las pastillas y decidí cambiar de Dieta.
Ahora estoy "bajo de energía" hasta mediamañana. Luego genial.

Enviado desde mi máquina de escribir Olivetti Lexikon 80


----------



## Wallebot (26 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Y tanto que influye..... hago lo que tú y ahora me han detectado hipotiroidismo subclínico.:: Cuanto más me cuido peor, qué poco me duró la alegría, unos meses buenos y ya.
> Señor llévame pronto, esto no es vida :´(



Es posible que tengas alguna falta de Yodo?
Te lo han descartado con un analisis?


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (26 Abr 2017)

Conoceis alguna app, libro o pagina donde pueda sacar ideas para las cenas???


estoy cansandome de las enlasadas precocinadas del mercacona y necesito ideas


----------



## Pirro (26 Abr 2017)

Conceptron dijo:


> Conoceis alguna app, libro o pagina donde pueda sacar ideas para las cenas???
> 
> 
> estoy cansandome de las enlasadas precocinadas del mercacona y necesito ideas



Cómprate un wok. Coges dos o tres piezas de verduras, las picas y para el wok, le echas el aporte proteico y condimenta como te de la gana. Cuando todo esté hecho o te lo comes tal cual o le añades huevo y haces un revuelto. ¿Que te sobra tiempo y estás inspirado? Pues en vez de huevo, le echas un vaso generoso de caldo o de vino blanco y lo dejas reducir. ¿Que has hecho ejercicio y quieres hidratos? Pues junto con el caldo, un puñado de arroz.

Compra distintas especias y ve combinando, te aseguro que cada comida que hagas, aún repitiendo el esquema verdura+prote no te sabrá igual que la anterior.

Ese es mi modus operandi para las comidas y es lo más cómodo que hay -aunque nunca será más cómodo que abrir algo empaquetado y comérselo-. Nunca ensucio más de un cacharro -el wok- y la tabla que uso para cortar. Y raro es que me lleve más de 20 minutos preparar el papeo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Abr 2017)

Wallebot dijo:


> Es posible que tengas alguna falta de Yodo?
> Te lo han descartado con un analisis?



Me han hecho más, a ver qué dicen. Lo que tengo claro es que no pienso tomar ninguna medicación. Que sea lo que tenga que ser. Me da lo mismo.


----------



## qbit (26 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> y hace poco en octubre me hice la prueba por ADN de intolerancia alimementaria



Me gustaría que cuentes en qué consiste, cómo se hace, cuánto cuesta, etc.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 14:45 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Yo perdí casi 20 kilos, de 90 a 70 con 1´80 de altura.



Te has quedado como yo, sólo que yo siempre he mantenido el mismo peso.



Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Hago una sola comida al día.



Hace mucho puse aquí un extracto de un evangelio apócrifo con recomendaciones dietéticas entre las que estaba comer una vez al día, y la gente se burlaba, cuando hoy en día se ha comprobado que todas esas recomendaciones son certeras. La longevidad y la salud están en el bando de comer poca cantidad y pocas veces al día.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (26 Abr 2017)

Iniciado por Conceptron

Conoceis alguna app, libro o pagina donde pueda sacar ideas para las cenas???


estoy cansandome de las enlasadas precocinadas del mercacona y necesito ideas


Cómprate un wok. Coges dos o tres piezas de verduras, las picas y para el wok, le echas el aporte proteico y condimenta como te de la gana. Cuando todo esté hecho o te lo comes tal cual o le añades huevo y haces un revuelto. ¿Que te sobra tiempo y estás inspirado? Pues en vez de huevo, le echas un vaso generoso de caldo o de vino blanco y lo dejas reducir. ¿Que has hecho ejercicio y quieres hidratos? Pues junto con el caldo, un puñado de arroz.

Compra distintas especias y ve combinando, te aseguro que cada comida que hagas, aún repitiendo el esquema verdura+prote no te sabrá igual que la anterior.

Ese es mi modus operandi para las comidas y es lo más cómodo que hay -aunque nunca será más cómodo que abrir algo empaquetado y comérselo-. Nunca ensucio más de un cacharro -el wok- y la tabla que uso para cortar. Y raro es que me lleve más de 20 minutos preparar el papeo. 



Un wok es un cacharro especial?? alguno en particular?


----------



## sada (26 Abr 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Me gustaría que cuentes en qué consiste, cómo se hace, cuánto cuesta, etc.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 14:45 ----------
> 
> ...



el Test de intolerancias alimentarias dicen q permite detectar la anticuerpos en un listado de alimentos comunes para conocer a qué alimentos se es "sensible" y q pueden ser perjudiciales. el mio no fue mediante extracción de sangre, sino por ADN, con unos bastoncillos que te envían a casa con instrucciones y al cabo de un mes recibí un pdf con dichos resultados.
los alimentos se dividen en rojo (malo, que tu cuerpo no tolera bien) naranja (medio) es decir no abusar y verde (vía libre)
en rojo me ha salido todos los lácteos,azúcar, trigo, lechuga albaricoque , dorada, brócoli..etc

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 13:49 ----------




Conceptron dijo:


> Iniciado por Conceptron
> 
> Conoceis alguna app, libro o pagina donde pueda sacar ideas para las cenas???
> 
> ...



he aquí uno
TOLERANT Wok - IKEA


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (26 Abr 2017)

he visto este 

Kuhn Rikon Joyce Chen - Wok, diámetro de 24 cm: Amazon.es: Hogar


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Abr 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Dejad que se inflen a pan y a mierdas azucaradas coño,que no hay jamon, morcillas y pescado para todos.
> 
> En serio,no hay proteina y grasas para todos si se eliminan las pastas y panes.



pa tí todo, que te va a aprovechar muy bien :XX:. Si no hay pan, pues hay arroz, tubérculos, legumbres, fruta y muchos otros cereales, ah no, que los cereales son malos.


----------



## Indignado (26 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Y tanto que influye..... hago lo que tú y ahora me han detectado hipotiroidismo subclínico.:: Cuanto más me cuido peor, qué poco me duró la alegría, unos meses buenos y ya.
> Señor llévame pronto, esto no es vida :´(



Bueno , en caso de comer comida basura la enfermedad estaría igual y casi seguro que los sintomas serían peores , el forero kikepm tiene asma y a base de suplementación omega 3 minimiza los efectos ,aunque la enfermedad siempre esta allí...

Muchos ánimos


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Abr 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Bueno , en caso de comer comida basura la enfermedad estaría igual y casi seguro que los sintomas serían peores , el forero kikepm tiene asma y a base de suplementación omega 3 minimiza los efectos ,aunque la enfermedad siempre esta allí...
> 
> Muchos ánimos



Pues no sé qué decirte, pero al menos disfrutaría un poco comiendo. Y para el tiempo que estaré aquí quizá debería valorar más eso.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pirro (26 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pues no sé qué decirte, pero al menos disfrutaría un poco comiendo. Y para el tiempo que estaré aquí quizá debería valorar más eso.
> Muchas gracias.



¿Seguro que realmente disfrutarías? Probablemente empeorando tu alimentación empeorarán los síntomas de lo que tengas y además ganarás peso. Eso te llevará a estar más angustiada y en consecuencia, a seguir empeorando la alimentación para "disfrutar" más.

Es un círculo vicioso que puede ser jodido. Date un respiro, pero siempre con un plazo por delante. Mandarlo todo a la mierda y a vivir que son dos días a mí en lo personal me llevó a un servicio de urgencias.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Abr 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Seguro que realmente disfrutarías? Probablemente empeorando tu alimentación empeorarán los síntomas de lo que tengas y además ganarás peso. Eso te llevará a estar más angustiada y en consecuencia, a seguir empeorando la alimentación para "disfrutar" más.
> 
> Es un círculo vicioso que puede ser jodido. Date un respiro, pero siempre con un plazo por delante. Mandarlo todo a la mierda y a vivir que son dos días a mí en lo personal me llevó a un servicio de urgencias.



Ahora mismo no tengo síntomas. Ya, pero ya te digo que unos macarrones están más buenos que una ensalada.... Fijo que más disfrutaría.
Sólo tengo claro que no.voy a tomar nada de pastillas. Que la naturaleza siga su curso.


----------



## Indignado (26 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pues no sé qué decirte, pero al menos disfrutaría un poco comiendo. Y para el tiempo que estaré aquí quizá debería valorar más eso.Muchas gracias.



A ver , en este hilo se esta diciendo simplemente que los hidratos refinados NO pueden ser la base de la alimentación pero si por motivos sociales,ansia.. hay que hacer el "cheat day " , pues adelante ...

Curioso que mucha gente identifica disfrutar con la comida con comer hidratos de alto IG


----------



## Dugongo (26 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Y tanto que influye..... hago lo que tú y ahora me han detectado hipotiroidismo subclínico.:: Cuanto más me cuido peor, qué poco me duró la alegría, unos meses buenos y ya.
> 
> Señor llévame pronto, esto no es vida :´(





Si te sientes identificada con alguno o varios de estos:
- tus "problemas " de acumulación de grasa están en culo, brazos y caderas pero también en el no problema tetas.
- tienes síndrome premenstrual, con dolor, sensibilidad etc.
- justo antes de la regla y durante, gastas más papel higiénico cuando cagas ( heces más pegajosas e incluso flotantes) y cagas más a menudo
- piel seca / atopica / eccema
- granitos en los antebrazos
- ser friolera
- estar cansada y tener músculos que " no responden"
- durante la primera mitad del ciclo femenino estás mejor y durante la segunda estás más pocha en cuanto a ánimo, lentitud mental, despistes etc.
- te pones roja al hacer deporte o pasar vergüenza o enfadarte
- migrañas


Entonces reduce al máximo:
- cualquier pico de insulina (ya deberías saber algo de esto) en general
- café seguro, cacao muy probable
- lácteos y no me vale que sea sin lactosa en este caso, ni yogures, quesos, natas, mantequilla etc
- ternera- vaca
- soja
- patata, tomate, espinacas, berenjena y puede que alguno suelto más pero aquí no es cuestión de obsesionarse buscándolos si el problema se resuelve 
- cremas, desodorantes, toallitas etc con parabenos
- plásticos calentados (botellas de agua, tuppers etc)
- estrés 
- dejar los anticonceptivos orales o diu

Tardarías por lo menos un ciclo menstrual en notar los cambios. En tres meses más claramente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Abr 2017)

Mensaje para Adrenocromo. Este hilo es ya elefantiaco y da fallos no sé si deberías abrir un Comer menos harinas 2.0 y cerrar éste. Aprovecho para pedir, otra vez, chincheta!


----------



## Clavisto (26 Abr 2017)

Te veo un poco bastante derroida, Elena. Puede que esto funcione mejor con los tíos, no sé, pero comer mierda nunca es la solución.

Ánimo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Abr 2017)

Dugongo dijo:


> Si te sientes identificada con alguno o varios de estos:
> - tus "problemas " de acumulación de grasa están en culo, brazos y caderas pero también en el no problema tetas.
> - tienes síndrome premenstrual, con dolor, sensibilidad etc.
> - justo antes de la regla y durante, gastas más papel higiénico cuando cagas ( heces más pegajosas e incluso flotantes) y cagas más a menudo
> ...



Nono, síntomas por ahora nada, ha salido en los análisis, tsh alta, veremos t3y t4 qué salen. Más peso :: he perdido 3 kilos esta semana, como.me descuide salgo volando. Es subclínico aún. Ya me ha dicho la doctora que los síntomas en un tiempo :| roja no me pongo, cansada sí estoy.
Pues yogures y cacao tomo. Y anticonceptivos no los pienso dejar nunca más. Cada vez que los dejo es el desastre, no los pienso dejar hasta los 40 al menos. Es la única pastilla que voy a tomar.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 23:12 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Te veo un poco bastante derroida, Elena. Puede que esto funcione mejor con los tíos, no sé, pero comer mierda nunca es la solución.
> 
> Ánimo.



En ko técnico :: Gracias :X

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 23:14 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> A ver , en este hilo se esta diciendo simplemente que los hidratos refinados NO pueden ser la base de la alimentación pero si por motivos sociales,ansia.. hay que hacer el "cheat day " , pues adelante ...
> 
> Curioso que mucha gente identifica disfrutar con la comida con comer hidratos de alto IG



Porque están muy buenos. Todas las guarrerías más ricas llevan hidratos refinados y grasas malas así como cantidades ingentes de azúcar.:baba:


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Abr 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> A ver , en este hilo se esta diciendo simplemente que los hidratos refinados NO pueden ser la base de la alimentación pero si por motivos sociales,ansia.. hay que hacer el "cheat day " , pues adelante ...
> 
> Curioso que mucha gente identifica disfrutar con la comida con comer hidratos de alto IG



Cosa curiosa ademas el ansia que demuestran las mujeres. Incluso lo he visto en alguna que ha pasado un buen periodo sin ellos.

Yo puedo hablar de mi caso pero un bocata me lo como pero sin que me sea especialmente apetecible. El primero me lo comi a los seis meses de la dieta y me sento regular tirando a mal. Unos macarrones no me los como ni regalados.

Y el dulce si pillo algo en navidad tampoco hago una digestion bonita. Una vez adaptado a no tomar refinados no se como pueden apetecer.

Algun trozo de pan de uvas a peras me como si salgo y ponen montaditos, pero como algo social y sin pasarme.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 23:24 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Nono, síntomas por ahora nada, ha salido en los análisis, tsh alta, veremos t3y t4 qué salen. Más peso :: he perdido 3 kilos esta semana, como.me descuide salgo volando. Es subclínico aún. Ya me ha dicho la doctora que los síntomas en un tiempo :| roja no me pongo, cansada sí estoy.
> Pues yogures y cacao tomo. Y anticonceptivos no los pienso dejar nunca más. Cada vez que los dejo es el desastre, no los pienso dejar hasta los 40 al menos. Es la única pastilla que voy a tomar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 23:12 ----------
> ...



Cosas como un buen chuleton o unos buenos cortes de jabugo entenderia que si te apeteciese pero estar sin mierdas tanto tiempo y volver a ellas no entra en mi cabeza.


----------



## Dugongo (26 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Nono, síntomas por ahora nada, ha salido en los análisis, tsh alta, veremos t3y t4 qué salen. Más peso :: he perdido 3 kilos esta semana, como.me descuide salgo volando. Es subclínico aún. Ya me ha dicho la doctora que los síntomas en un tiempo :| roja no me pongo, cansada sí estoy.
> 
> Pues yogures y cacao tomo. Y anticonceptivos no los pienso dejar nunca más. Cada vez que los dejo es el desastre, no los pienso dejar hasta los 40 al menos. Es la única pastilla que voy a tomar.
> 
> ...





Nada, entonces no es hormonal de estrógenos, un problema que te quitas!

Cansados estamos todos en primavera, puede ser pasajero. 

A ver cómo te evoluciona, yo he pasado de 4,8 TSH a 1,3 sin ni una sola pastilla y lo he notado mucho. Eso sí, en mi caso era el gluten y es un jaleo hacer vida social, así que espero que en tu caso solo sea un repunte aislado. Quizá no te lo hayan dicho, pero esas cosas varían bastante.

Así que a comer menos coles, coliflor y brócoli como cualquiera en tu posición y no te deprimas, que quizá nos cuentes en 4 meses que está todo estupendo.


----------



## Indignado (27 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Porque están muy buenos. Todas las guarrerías más ricas llevan hidratos refinados y grasas malas así como cantidades ingentes de azúcar.:baba:



No por fuerza , hay postres paleo a base de mantequilla,miel,cacao...



Spoiler



RECETA: COMO PREPARAR WAFFLES PALEO by Eliana - YouTube






Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cosa curiosa ademas el ansia que demuestran las mujeres. Incluso lo he visto en alguna que ha pasado un buen periodo sin ellos.



Pues si , ademas la mayoría sufren grasofobia y si optan por una alimentación correcta suelen ir a dietas HCLF .



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo puedo hablar de mi caso pero un bocata me lo como pero sin que me sea especialmente apetecible. El primero me lo comi a los seis meses de la dieta y me sento regular tirando a mal. Unos macarrones no me los como ni regalados.
> 
> Y el dulce si pillo algo en navidad tampoco hago una digestion bonita. Una vez adaptado a no tomar refinados no se como pueden apetecer.
> 
> Algun trozo de pan de uvas a peras me como si salgo y ponen montaditos, pero como algo social y sin pasarme.



En mi caso no son malas digestiones es que simplemente el pan no me sabe a nada , es como comer chicle ; los macarrones ya ni me acordaba de su existencia :XX: 

Yo cambio unas gambas al gambas al ajillo o chorizos a la sidra por toda la pseudocomida que puede haber dentro de una pasteleria


----------



## sada (27 Abr 2017)

recién salido del horno
Las claves de una alimentación sana y equilibrada


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Abr 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Cómprate un wok. Coges dos o tres piezas de verduras, las picas y para el wok, le echas el aporte proteico y condimenta como te de la gana. Cuando todo esté hecho o te lo comes tal cual o le añades huevo y haces un revuelto. ¿Que te sobra tiempo y estás inspirado? Pues en vez de huevo, le echas un vaso generoso de caldo o de vino blanco y lo dejas reducir. ¿Que has hecho ejercicio y quieres hidratos? Pues junto con el caldo, un puñado de arroz.
> 
> Compra distintas especias y ve combinando, te aseguro que cada comida que hagas, aún repitiendo el esquema verdura+prote no te sabrá igual que la anterior.
> 
> Ese es mi modus operandi para las comidas y es lo más cómodo que hay -aunque nunca será más cómodo que abrir algo empaquetado y comérselo-. Nunca ensucio más de un cacharro -el wok- y la tabla que uso para cortar. Y raro es que me lleve más de 20 minutos preparar el papeo.



En casa comemos de wok casi a diario y tienes toda la razón. En España hervimos las verduras y, si acaso, las rehogamos, o simplemente les echamos un poco de aceite por encima.

No es, por lo que voy viendo, la mejor manera de comerlas. La verdura está mucho más rica y mantiene mejor sus nutrientes si en vez de sumergirla en agua media hora simplemente la salteas.

Otra forma muy interesante de comer la verdura es al horno. Por ejemplo, la coliflor, el brócoli, la romanescu. Haces una mezcla de aceite con sal, pimentón picante y un poco de comino, frotas bien los ramitos de la verdura y los pones al horno como unos 50 minutos a 180ºC. Primero tapado con papel de aluminio y los últimos 10 minutos destapado para que se tueste un poco. Muy rico.

El ratatouille. Yo me suelo dejar el horno programado y me lo como cuando llego a casa. Es como un pisto, pero hecho al horno. Yo no como patatas, pero pueden añadirse o no.

Pocas verduras están malas con romesco. Una forma sencilla (no muy ortodoxa) es echar un puñado de avellanas, vinagre, ajos, AOVE y un pedazo de pimiento rojo en el vaso de la batidora y batir hasta emulsionar. Cualquier cosa a la plancha con éso está de muerte.


----------



## sada (27 Abr 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En casa comemos de wok casi a diario y tienes toda la razón. En España hervimos las verduras y, si acaso, las rehogamos, o simplemente les echamos un poco de aceite por encima.
> 
> No es, por lo que voy viendo, la mejor manera de comerlas. La verdura está mucho más rica y mantiene mejor sus nutrientes si en vez de sumergirla en agua media hora simplemente la salteas.
> 
> ...



le suelen poner pan a la romesco pero es prescindible.es una salsa que nunca hago y mira. una idea


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> le suelen poner pan a la romesco pero es prescindible.es una salsa que nunca hago y mira. una idea



Por eso te digo que no es la versión ortodoxa con las ñoras, el tomate asado el pan frito y la hostia, que es una salsa que lleva mil historias. Esto es una cosa muy simple que se hace en un plis.


----------



## Indignado (27 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> recién salido del horno
> Las claves de una alimentación sana y equilibrada



Nivelazo :: , al final voy a creer que ponen actores a decir tonterias 

--------------------------------------------

En Cataluña a partir del lunes ya tenemos la subida de precios por bebidas azucaradas

Cataluña, sola contra el azúcar: Los refrescos serán hasta un 20% más caros que en el resto de España | Economia Home | EL MUNDO

¿Que opinan los ilustres foreros?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Abr 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Nivelazo :: , al final voy a creer que ponen actores a decir tonterias
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Las mismas tonterías de siempre pero ya hablando de prescindir de alimentos altamente procesados, para disimular un poquito...::

Lo más gracioso es lo de prescindir de alimentos muy calóricos y volver a una dieta tradicional... ¿tradicional como la panceta o el tocino que son altamente calóricos?::


----------



## colombo1122 (27 Abr 2017)

La dieta de los gladiadores era básicamente vegetariana. Predominaban dos tipos de alimentos judías y cebada. Por lo menos los de las ruinas de efeso.
Acaban de decirlo en el historia que analizaron los huesos de unos gladiadores y he venido a contárnoslo.
Saludos!


----------



## piru (27 Abr 2017)

colombo1122 dijo:


> La dieta de los gladiadores era básicamente vegetariana. Predominaban dos tipos de alimentos *judías *y cebada. Por lo menos los de las ruinas de efeso.
> Acaban de decirlo en el historia que analizaron los huesos de unos gladiadores y he venido a contárnoslo.
> Saludos!



Los gladiadores no pudieron comer judías (alubias) llegaron de América.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Abr 2017)

yo vi ese programa, se trataba de tener una capa de grasa para que los cortes no penetraran en el músculo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2017)

Canal historia es una puta mierda, siempre con programas de extraterrestres, vi uno sobre Aníbal en el que no daban pie con bola, patético, igual que lo de las alubias...


----------



## Momo L (28 Abr 2017)

Para ELENA.MADRID la chica con hipotiroidismo:

Te lo han descartado con un analisis?[/QUOTE]
Ojo con el hipotiroidismo subclinico!
A cómo tienes la Tsh?
Hay una petición para cambiar los valores, la mayoría de los endocrinos están desactualizados, y muchos no tratan la Tsh hasta que pasa de 10! Y es una burrada si tienes síntomas. 
Una Tsh correcta estaría por debajo de 1,5-2. Es la que tiene el 90 y pico por ciento de la población sana. 
También tendrías que mirar otros valores muy importantes y relacionadas con el hipotiroidismo como magnesio, ferritina, b12 y alguna más que no recuerdo ahora.

Llevo con hipotiroidismo subclínico media vida, echa un piltrajo, arrastrada como si pasase un camión por encima. Ni caso me hicieron hasta que se me disparó a 18. Después de buscar y buscar encontré uno actualizado, que va más allá y mira un montón de cosas. Cada día me encuentro mejor, aunque todavía no estoy perfecta.
No lo dejes porque el hipotiroidismo es una enfermedad que no se ve, pero es una mierda.

Suerte




Para KARLOS SMITH,RAUXA, y todos los que sigais esta línea.

No sé si lo habéis comentado ya, pero me gustaría saber si teneis algún blog o página de facebook pública. Me encantaría seguiros.

Muchas gracias por la información que dais.


----------



## colombo1122 (28 Abr 2017)

Al descubierto la dieta que llevaban los gladiadores romanos

quiza tradujeron mal y donde decian judias tenian que haber dicho legumbres

es tambien interesante el tonico que tomaban hecho de cenizas de plantas


----------



## elmastonto (28 Abr 2017)

Momo L dijo:


> Para *KARLOS SMITH,RAUXA*, y todos los que sigais esta línea.
> 
> No sé si lo habéis comentado ya, pero *me gustaría saber si teneis algún blog o página de facebook pública. Me encantaría seguiros*.



JAJAJAJA.. Esto es lo que me quedaba por leer. Esto viene a ser como pedir a Carpanta consejo para invertir en bolsa xDDD

Te faltó nombrar a MalditosBastardos experto en nutrición para gatos de escayola, y Adrenocromo, que desconoce la pérdida en la transformación de energía (que esto es de la ESO) pero te planta estudios científicos de pubmed sin despeinarse, como si los acabara de publicar él mismo. Y ya tendrías al cuarteto calavera. Para un blog no sé, pero para un cómic de Ibáñez sí lo veo.. o tb para personajes del show de J.Mota DIOSS sería brutal!!


Yo viendo el nivel que se maneja aquí he desistido de tomarme esto en serio pq no tiene sentido, he cambiado el enfoque a tomármelo con humor. Como de la otra forma nadie va a aprender nada porque aquí cada uno defiende "lo suyo" como en un juego de defense towers, al menos me con humor te echas unas risas.


Pero aún así hay cosas que son desesperanzadoras de leer. Que una persona con HipoT aún delegue en las corrientes lowcarb, que precisamente han servido para dar el puntazo a esta patología, unido a la incompetencia a la hora de tratarlo por la casi todas las instituciones de la salud... clama al cielo.

De hecho páginas más atrás, casualmente, ya habia hecho alguna referencia hablando de las tonterías que predican aquí, del riesgo que supone reducir los carbohidratos, a no ser que sea por motivos muy concretos -y sabiendo bien lo que se hace y cómo-, de penalizar el sistema tiroideo... que la glucosa es clave no por una vía sino por varias que no da el hilo para profundizar, y que no es tan fácil como .... "ya los producirá el cuerpo los CH si los necesita" que soltaba el otro. Yo no sé de verdad que leches pensaréis que es el cuerpo por dentro.. creéis que son 4 glandulas tirando aqui y recogiendo allá?? como el episodio aquél de los simpson que salía homer visualizando un mecanismo visto desde dentro de su cerebro cómo lo veía él... con esas respuestas no se qué pensar ya.


A lo que me refería, con HipoT -clínico o subclínico- deberías ya tener algo más de idea, aunque solo sea por la cuenta que te trae. Yo jamás he tenido una tsh superior a 1.2, pero a la mínima que me subiera no lo tomaría a broma. A partir de 3 es subclínico y 5 es WARNING de manual. Aquí en españa hasta que tienes 10 no pasa nada, igual que tampoco pasa nada hasta que no tienes la glucosa a 120 en ayunas... total cuando lo tengas, tratamiento y venga, siguiente. Pero el drama del HT es aún peor, pq bueno la IR aún la puedes llevar con cambios en dieta y algún antidiabético... pero el panorama HT en España??? uff para temblar. Sobre todo siendo mujer que ya por naturaleza el metabolismo estrogénico lo hace más delicado, porque aquí ni siquiera van a mirarte los ratios t4/t3, TRH tp,,, ni siquiera reparan en la reversa!! yo ya he escuchado decir a algún médico de la SS que eso de la reversa para qué jajajaja. Con suerte te miran anticuerpos, pero es que madre de dios, con una TSH de 18 no te hicieron una eco para curarse en salud, es de traca. Claro que la culpa no es de ellos como muchos listos hablan aquí que si los médicos tal y cuál, se olvidan que son simples funcionarios y tienen que seguir unas pautas por mucho que no estén de acuerdo, pq si se salen de ellas aunque piensen que es para mejor, su algo sale mal y el paciente reclama por tratamiento no aprobado se les cae el pelo (y hasta la licencia).. es lo que tiene la "medicina legal".

Pero digo para temblar sobre todo siendo mujer pq la solución, la receta aquí en españa para todo, sea lo que sea, es t4, levotiroxina como lentejas, si la quieres la tomas... Y a partir de ahi a seguir subiendo dosis. Cualquiera que sepa un abc sobre tiroides, sabrá lo que pasa cuando en un HT donde el problema radica en la conversión t4>t3 (especialmente en mujeres más sensibles a la carga de cortisol y alteraciones adrenales) le administras MAS T4.. y encima sin mirar la RT3. Por no hablar que T3/T4 suelen mirar las totales, las libres miau... de hecho no estoy seguro si la SS los laboratorios incluyen las libres... al menos en el de cabecera no le sale para marcar la opción, supongo que el especialista sí.

A esto añade los anticonceptivos, más estrógenos y encima sintéticos, esto es como tener un hígado a medio gas y tomarte 2-3 gyntonics todos los días. En definitiva, al final viene a ser como una lotería, si tienes la suerte que la T4 se ajusta a tu caso específico bien... sino, más te vale rezar. Pq aquí la gente se emociona mucho que la IR, que la insulina, que la obsesidad que qué mala como si todo girara en torno a eso... pues con el HT entonces lo podéis flipar cuando se extiende; y además es que no se queda ahí, porque va muy muy ligado a la encefalomielitis miálgica (de hecho puede ser bastante complejo averiguar, cuando cursan ambos, si la raiz viene de uno u otro), que es lo mal llamado en blogs y demás como "fatiga adrenal" y ojito que poca broma con esto último. 


Yo mandaría al "equipo calavera" a indagar sobre este nuevo apasionante tema, que seguro que recopilan información "a la última" en blogs y nos traen el veredicto y la solución y explicación a todo esto. EN plan... "las lectinasssss, los goitrógenos... son el demonio... la solución definitiva al HT!!".

Hacedlo por diossss, que las risas pueden llegar al Kremlin xDDDD


----------



## Cormac (28 Abr 2017)

piru dijo:


> Los gladiadores no pudieron comer judías (alubias) llegaron de América.



Hay un tipo de judías que son autóctonas de la zona del Mediterráneo.


----------



## sada (28 Abr 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Por eso te digo que no es la versión ortodoxa con las ñoras, el tomate asado el pan frito y la hostia, que es una salsa que lleva mil historias. Esto es una cosa muy simple que se hace en un plis.



ayer la hice, puse almendras en lugar de avellanas un poco de vinagre un poco de aceite, 2 ajos y un trozo de pimiento rojo. ...es la primera vez y al no saber cantidades, la traje hoy a la oficina para acompañar a unos mulsos de pollo con verduras al horno

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 08:30 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> JAJAJAJA.. Esto es lo que me quedaba por leer. Esto viene a ser como pedir a Carpanta consejo para invertir en bolsa xDDD
> 
> Te faltó nombrar a MalditosBastardos experto en nutrición para gatos de escayola, y Adrenocromo, que desconoce la pérdida en la transformación de energía (que esto es de la ESO) pero te planta estudios científicos de pubmed sin despeinarse, como si los acabara de publicar él mismo. Y ya tendrías al cuarteto calavera. Para un blog no sé, pero para un cómic de Ibáñez sí lo veo.. o tb para personajes del show de J.Mota DIOSS sería brutal!!
> 
> ...




y porque no te abres tu un hilo propio con tus teorías y dejas este en paz


----------



## Momo L (28 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> JAJAJAJA.. Esto es lo que me quedaba por leer. Esto viene a ser como pedir a Carpanta consejo para invertir en bolsa xDDD
> 
> Te faltó nombrar a MalditosBastardos experto en nutrición para gatos de escayola, y Adrenocromo, que desconoce la pérdida en la transformación de energía (que esto es de la ESO) pero te planta estudios científicos de pubmed sin despeinarse, como si los acabara de publicar él mismo. Y ya tendrías al cuarteto calavera. Para un blog no sé, pero para un cómic de Ibáñez sí lo veo.. o tb para personajes del show de J.Mota DIOSS sería brutal!!
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información del hipotiroidismo, más o menos voy en esa línea. Como te digo ahora estoy con un endocrino PRIVADO actualizado que se centra en, además de la levo en saber si la T4 se convierte bien en la T3 y que busca causas, no sólo se queda con valores de laboratorio desfasados.

Pues sí que me interesa el equipo calavera porque conozco a gente que siguiendo el protocolo autoinmune ha conseguido dejar la levotiroxina. No es magia ni brujería, lo han conseguido reduciendo la inflamación y añadiendo suplementos a grosso modo. 

Cada uno es libre de seguir a quien quiera y yo los seguiría encantada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Hay un tipo de judías que son autóctonas de la zona del Mediterráneo.



"Cuando los conquistadores del Imperio español llegaron al Nuevo Mundo, florecían diversas variedades de frijoles. Cristóbal Colón les llamó 'faxones' y 'favas' por su parecido a las habas del viejo mundo. Los aztecas los llamaban 'etl', los mayas 'búul' y 'quinsoncho', los incas 'purutu', los cumanagotos de Venezuela 'caraotas', en el Caribe les denominaban cunada, los chibchas 'histe' (González, 1987). Los primeros exploradores y comerciantes llevaron posteriormente las variedades de frijol americano a todo el mundo, y a principios del siglo XVII, los frijoles ya eran cultivos populares en Europa, África y Asia."

Phaseolus vulgaris - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> "Cuando los conquistadores del Imperio español llegaron al Nuevo Mundo, florecían diversas variedades de frijoles. Cristóbal Colón les llamó 'faxones' y 'favas' por su parecido a las habas del viejo mundo. Los aztecas los llamaban 'etl', los mayas 'búul' y 'quinsoncho', los incas 'purutu', los cumanagotos de Venezuela 'caraotas', en el Caribe les denominaban cunada, los chibchas 'histe' (González, 1987). Los primeros exploradores y comerciantes llevaron posteriormente las variedades de frijol americano a todo el mundo, y a principios del siglo XVII, los frijoles ya eran cultivos populares en Europa, África y Asia."
> 
> Phaseolus vulgaris - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



He leído algo sobre el tema y he asistido a alguna charla sobre alimentación en Roma. En Zaragoza son habituales en la ruta CaesarAugusta, donde hasta han hecho menús romanos en algún restaurante.

Las judías y los garbanzos eran parte importante de la alimentación en la Zaragoza romana, fíjate tú.

Comían lo que llamamos judías de carilla, unas pequeñas con una pinta negra.

Vigna unguiculata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Las variedades que conocemos ahora sí vienen de América. Las que compras en el super normalmente también, por otra parte.


----------



## sada (28 Abr 2017)

bueno yo hoy me he pesado y ya he visto el 62 con algo.... genial. 
creo que no veía ese peso desde el 14 de septiembre de 2014


----------



## Indignado (28 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Que una persona con HipoT aún delegue en las corrientes lowcarb, que precisamente *han servido para dar el puntazo a esta patología*



Una afirmación de este tipo necesita pruebas ... , con el hipotiroidismo se produce alteraciones en la serotonina y aparecen los antojos de comer carbohidratos que con el tiempo suelen llevar a la obesidad , más que nunca es necesario controlar los hidratos de alto IG , y esto es relativamente fácil si te alimentas a base de grasas

Debe ser por eso que Elena quiere comer unos macarrones


----------



## Cormac (28 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> "Cuando los conquistadores del Imperio español llegaron al Nuevo Mundo, florecían diversas variedades de frijoles. Cristóbal Colón les llamó 'faxones' y 'favas' por su parecido a las habas del viejo mundo. Los aztecas los llamaban 'etl', los mayas 'búul' y 'quinsoncho', los incas 'purutu', los cumanagotos de Venezuela 'caraotas', en el Caribe les denominaban cunada, los chibchas 'histe' (González, 1987). Los primeros exploradores y comerciantes llevaron posteriormente las variedades de frijol americano a todo el mundo, y a principios del siglo XVII, los frijoles ya eran cultivos populares en Europa, África y Asia."
> 
> Phaseolus vulgaris - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Bueno, mas abajo te han contestado ya.
No sé si es que lo haces adrede o es que eres tonto de verdad. No das una, tronco.
Puedes ir a recoger tu owned.


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2017)

Hola hamijos de lo paleonatural.

Ya llevo 4 kg perdidos desde el viernes pasado (en solo una puta semana!). Creí que iba a ver un retroceso en la pérdida de peso, pero no, mi cuerpo sigue liberando líquidos. No ha habido recaídas de comer azúcar y harinas, bueno solo un yogur y ayer que comí comida china, y ya está jeje. Ahora mismo el pan y el azúcar me dan igual. No tengo ningún tipo de antojo ni de dependencia nutricional. Ahora como mucho menos y me sacio mucho más. A veces ni me apetece hacer 3 comidas, con tan solo comer al mediodía ya me sacio y tengo energías suficientes para el resto del día.

A nivel físico y psicologico todo normal. Es cierto que los primeros días estas un poco cansado, pero es un proceso temporal. Luego todo vuelve a la normalidad. Todo esto sin hacer apenas deporte, andaré una media hora al día en total? A veces ni eso. Otro mito el de hacer ejercicio para adelgazar. La clave está en lo que te metes en la boca no hay más historias, lo demás es atrezzo. Ayer me encontré a un amigo cartero, que se patea las calles todas las semanas, andará unas tres horas diarias. Está gordo de sobrepeso, y come muchos azúcares y harinas. Lleva trabajando en correos unos 5 años y sigue igual con ese sobrepeso. Otra mentira la de hacer deporte para adelgazar.

Una cosa que he notado ahora es que cuando como, "como de verdad". Es decir, antes podía comerme una pizza o tres, y pasado un día sin comer sentía como si tuviera un agujero en el estomago que me pidiera más y más, lo mismo con la pasta o similares. Cuando como paleo, no he vuelto a sentir ese vacío estomacal, realmente estoy completo y siento como si pudiera estar 2 días sin comer.

Cuando lleve un mes del experimento calculo que abré perdido unos 7 u 8 kg, ya que este ritmo de adelgazar, como me habéis dicho, se ralentiza en el tiempo, no creo que pierda 4 kg cada semana. A partir del primer mes, seguiré comiendo paleo en general pero añadiré caprichillos procesados, a ver si la cosa se mantiene.

Seguiremos informando. (Hace falta ya abrir un nuevo hilo y tal)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, mas abajo te han contestado ya.
> No sé si es que lo haces adrede o es que eres tonto de verdad. No das una, tronco.
> Puedes ir a recoger tu owned.



Qué owned gilipollas, dáselo a la wikipedia también palurdo, se trata de dos legumbres diferentes, te lo dicen clarito, las que hay ahora son todas variaciones de las de América, nada que ver con las legumbres que comían los romanos. Y a ver si te enteras: las comían para tener más grasa y que las heridas hiciesen menos daño... vaya sorpresa!::

Ni siquiera tienen el mismo nombre científico.


----------



## elmastonto (28 Abr 2017)

Momo L dijo:


> Pues sí que me interesa el equipo calavera porque conozco a gente que siguiendo el protocolo autoinmune ha conseguido dejar la levotiroxina. No es magia ni brujería, lo han conseguido reduciendo la inflamación y añadiendo suplementos a grosso modo.



Pero qué inflamación? tú la tienes, es decir te han medido marcadores inflamatorios, vsg, fibrinogeno, PCR, homocisteina... sabes que la tienes. Y si la tienes sabes si esa es la causa del trastorno?

Trastorno autoinmune? tu problema es hashimoto entonces? te han salido anticuerpos elevados? O no te han mirado nada de esto pero has escuchado campanas por sitios sobre "protocolos autoinmunes", eliminar gluten, que hay gente que ha mejorado.. pero todo yendo a probar al tuntún a ver si a tí tb te suena la flauta y funciona. Si es lo primero y las pruebas apuntan hacia ahí, entonces puede ser una opción lógica. Si es lo segundo y tienes esa forma de pensar, puedes probar a ir tb a algún curandero o chamán, que alguna vez también aciertan.


Los señores que te refieres, lo único que han hecho ha sido leer 4 blogs extranjeros y venir aquí con el cuenterete a hacer eco de la "buenanueva", la moda lowcarb, anti-harinas-cereales... que viene -como todas- de ya sabes qué país, y la repiten aquí como papagayos a los siete vientos. Creen haber encontrado una suerte de información privilegiada pq leen estudios en inglés, y referencias de gurús super-cool y super-trending que les explica el sistema endocrino en modo barrio sésamo para venderles una idea donde todo parece superlógico y encaja perfecto. 

Que hay gente que el pan, o trigo les puede generar inflamación, que pueden generar alergías al gluten? SÍ. Que esto ha ido en aumento en parte por la industrialización -hibridación- del trigo común y que lo vuelve más reactivo? SÍ.... ahora, que el número de población a la que esto le puede afectar no llega al 0,1% y me quedo largo, TAMBIÉN. El problema no es descartar que el trigo pueda generar intolerancias e inflamación, como lo puedan hacer los lácteos, la carne, los vegetales de la familia de las solanáceas... lo estúpido es pensar que es un problema general que afecta y es malo a todo el mundo, y que sin comprobarlo ya hay que restringuir un alimento sin razón pq es la moda... igual que lo fue en su día los huevos, el colesterol, la sal, la leche... etc. Siempre siempre siempre.. ha surguido una alarma social muchas veces de medicuchos que han hecho el agosto y vendido libros... y grandes pandas de borregos siguiendo estas corrientes, sin tener pajorera idea del asunto; muchas veces pobres infelices en busca de una solución a alguna patología.


El tema es la bipolaridad de estos expertos aquí, han leído lo de que los cereales y pan/harians malos SIN MÄS, y va a misa. Es como si lees lo perjudiciales que son todos los aceites vegetales refinados.. y de ahí extrapolamos a "ACEITES MALOS"... todos. Simplificamos que uff no nos da la cabeza para más para analizar el contexto de las cosas, todo al mismo saco.. aceite virgen de oliva, coco, aguacate... TODO MIERDA. Ala xD

La mayoría de estos personajes que dicen.. "es que yo dejé harinas y de repente mejoré/perdí peso... etc". No, zopenco; tú lo que pasa que has estado abusando de mierda industrial, bollería, productos sintéticos que contenían harina y azúcar entre mil cosas más, las harinas industriales enriquecidas, comida baratuna procesada de super... así años, y claro, has erosionado la salud, te has puesto cebón y "pre"-prediabético (o HT) de regalo. Claro los eliminas eso y mejoras.. NO TE JODE. Y tienes los santos huevos de decir que era por la harina de trigo. Son incapaces de distinguir entre un bollycao o una barra de pan de plástico, y un pan elaborado tradicional con harina de producción local, no enriquecida, fermentado con masa madre. Como los burros con las viseras laterales que solo ven de frente.. noooo, malo, maaaaalo.. harinas todas maaaaaalas.


Luego claro, como trolls que son, aparte de analfabetos, toman frases sueltas de mis posts, descontextualizando del mensaje global, e interpretan que yo aquí insinúo que hala, hinchémonos a tomar pan y harinas hasta que nos salga por las orejas, o que corramos al comprar al obrador del super más cercado xDDD. Bipolaridad y ceguera a partes iguales; si no es talibán de los nuestros que asume que algo es malo, es de los que promueve tomarlo a go-gó, sin importar la calidad o naturaleza del producto, o la mesura en su consumo. Pero no, aquí pasamos de sodoma y gomorra, con todas enfermedades venéreas ya contraidas, al claustro de un convento xDD

Luego lees, como a otro usuario creo haber leido en este hilo u otro que se había sumado a esta moda, que un día veía una hogaza de pan rústico y salivaba sólo de verlo por haber cortado de cuajo un alimento como el pan, que no sólo no es malo sino que para alguien que no tiene intolerancia es EXCELENTE.


Tú puedes seguir al equipo calavera, o al snake-oil seller que gustes. Pero me parece conveniente puntualizar ciertas cosas para mucha gente que pueda leer este hilo, y en su desesperación por tratar una condición (que entiendo cuando estamos mal y no vemos salida nos aferramos a lo que sea), no se deje llevar por las tonterías leídas aquí, ni promulgadas por el primer listillo que lea, pero ni yo ni nadie. Que se piense bien las cosas antes de hacer tonterías, que indague varias fuentes, que aprenda a buscar y contrasta información... y por último QUE BUSQUE UN BUEN PROFESIONAL DE VERDAD. De los lumbreras de los foros que dicen que ellos son tan listos y creer que por por leer a 4 gurús ya pilotan del tema y que se crean mejor que los médicos porque estos a veces la cagan (que es cierto que pasa) y que ellos curan la diabetes o el HT en 4 pasos... DE ESOS HUIR CORRIENDO Y NO MIRAR ATRÁS.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 15:32 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> Una afirmación de este tipo necesita pruebas ... , con el hipotiroidismo se produce alteraciones en la serotonina y aparecen los antojos de comer carbohidratos que con el tiempo suelen llevar a la obesidad , más que nunca es necesario controlar los hidratos de alto IG , y esto es relativamente fácil si te alimentas a base de grasas
> 
> Debe ser por eso que Elena quiere comer unos macarrones



El tema de que los CH de ig alto son mejores así sin más es otro mito extendido desde los tiempos amén, de hecho suele ser al revés, los que más estumulan la insulina suelen ser -en personas normales sanas- los más aconsejables desde el punto de vista de la salud y promover la sensibilidad. Pero esto no pretendo entrar a fondo pq si lo que he comentado hasta ahora ya crea suspicacia, si leéis esto de que los Chs más insulinogénicos son los mejores pensaréis que estoy mal de la chaveta xDD.. Cómooo?? que lo que nos llevan años diciendo de que si los chs tienen que ser de bajo ig, que si la absorción lenta, como mucha fibra y demás... ahora es al revés??? esto quizá dentro de unos años cambie pero hoy sería demasiado shock y muchos cortocicuitarían antes de entenderlo... es como sugerir en el año 2000 que los huevos -y precisamente por el colesterol- en personas sanas, es un alimento SUPERPROTECTOR. Hoy ya es más o menos acentado, pero hace 15 años decir esto sería como para coger a alguien y encerrarlo. 


A lo que dices de pruebas, es que el tema es que no hay soluciones a problemas "universales", básicamente porque no todos los problemas tienen una causa o raíz universal. Lo que conviene saber es una base de metabolismo y endocrinología, saber como interaccionan los distintos sistemas orgánicos entre sí, y luego sugerir ideas. Huir de todo lo que trate de unificarlo en una "receta mágica".

La seotonina ni la menciones, olvídate de todo lo que sepas o creas saber sobre ella pq es prácticamente TODO MENTIRA; la información que existe hoy de ella está construida en un modelo que han cocinado la industria farmacéutica para promover los SSRIs (los psicofármacos en grupo que después de las estatinas más beneficios dá), de hecho la serotonina es problemática por exceso que es lo más común, pero esto es otra historia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Abr 2017)

Momo L dijo:


> Gracias por la información del hipotiroidismo, más o menos voy en esa línea. Como te digo ahora estoy con un endocrino PRIVADO actualizado que se centra en, además de la levo en saber si la T4 se convierte bien en la T3 y que busca causas, no sólo se queda con valores de laboratorio desfasados.
> 
> Pues sí que me interesa el equipo calavera porque conozco a gente que siguiendo el protocolo autoinmune ha conseguido dejar la levotiroxina. No es magia ni brujería, lo han conseguido reduciendo la inflamación y añadiendo suplementos a grosso modo.
> 
> Cada uno es libre de seguir a quien quiera y yo los seguiría encantada.



No teniamos bastante con la tribu vegana y nos ha tocado el 'elmastontocondiferencia', en fin...que seria del circo sin los payasos.

Lo que no quieren que se sepa es la solida base cientifica que hay detras de todo esto. Tiene que entrar a desacreditar las opiniones que aqui se vierten porque hacen daño a lo establecido, y todo esto viene de profesionales de contrastado presigio que llevan ya decadas aplicando con exito los cambios alimentarios con grandes resultados. Ni son gurus ni persona sin formacion los que sentaron las bases.

La dieta hipotoxica ya la trato Jean Seignalet en tratamientos de enfermedades autoinmunes con resultados sorprendentes. Es tan sencillo como eliminar ciertos alimentos a los que no tenemos adaptacion completa por ser demasiado recientes culturalmente.

Este señor:
Jean Seignalet
Esta en frances pero la pagina wiki lo traduce automaticamente.

Dirige el Laboratorio de Histocompatibilidad de Montpellier 1969-1989, que es un pionero de los trasplantes de órganos y tejidos, especialmente de trasplante renal en Languedoc-Roussillon. Inmunólogo estudió especialmente la compatibilidad de donantes de órganos.

La dieta hipotoxica no es mas que la dieta ancestral que venimos comentado en este hilo, y da las razones para evitar ciertos alimentos en el caso de ciertas enfermedades. Evidentemente para el caso de la obesidad que aqui nos ocupa es un arma potentisima incluso sin hacerla a rajatabla.

Bases de la dieta | Dieta Seignalet

El concepto de paleodieta lo popularizo Loren Cordain.
Loren Cordain - Wikipedia

Loren Cordain obtuvo una licenciatura en Ciencias de la Salud de la Universidad del Pacífico , Forest Grove , Oregon en 1972. En 1978 obtuvo su M.Sc. en Fisiología del Ejercicio en la Universidad de Nevada-Reno . En 1981 se le concedió el doctorado en Fisiología del Ejercicio de la Universidad de Utah , Salt Lake City . En la actualidad es profesor titular en el Departamento de Salud y Ciencias del Ejercicio en la Universidad del Estado de Colorado.

Este señor estudio el efecto de la alimentacion en deportistas y es uno de los grandes defensores de la alimentacion hipotoxica de Seignalet mas alla de su aplicacion clinica.

Luego pueden venir a rebatir lo que quieran pero esta gente tiene una credibilidad total, y los que nos hemos puesto a conocer su trabajo lo sabemos de primera mano. Nada como comprobar algo en tus carnes.


Pd. Aprovecho para preguntar por ultima vez a Elmastontico:

Describa Ud el proceso metabolico que convierte la grasa ingerida en grasa visceral. Si no es capaz de contestar algo tan sencillo mejor deje Ud de escribir esos tochos infumables.


----------



## elmastonto (28 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo que no quieren que se sepa es la *solida base cientifica* que hay detras de todo esto.



Sólida base científica? Woow joder eso ya son palabras mayores... haber empezado por ahí hombre. Esto ya adquiere un cariz más serio. Pero oye te has olvidado de mencionar las batas blancas.. hay batas blancas también verdad? Yo es que la avanzada ciencia científica... si los científicos no llevan bata blanca desconfio, sabes? Es importante este dato.


----------



## Dreke (28 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Pero qué inflamación? tú la tienes, es decir te han medido marcadores inflamatorios, vsg, fibrinogeno, PCR, homocisteina... sabes que la tienes. Y si la tienes sabes si esa es la causa del trastorno?
> 
> Trastorno autoinmune? tu problema es hashimoto entonces? te han salido anticuerpos elevados? O no te han mirado nada de esto pero has escuchado campanas por sitios sobre "protocolos autoinmunes", eliminar gluten, que hay gente que ha mejorado.. pero todo yendo a probar al tuntún a ver si a tí tb te suena la flauta y funciona. Si es lo primero y las pruebas apuntan hacia ahí, entonces puede ser una opción lógica. Si es lo segundo y tienes esa forma de pensar, puedes probar a ir tb a algún curandero o chamán, que alguna vez también aciertan.
> 
> ...



Joder, tío. Eres el caso más claro de nick bien puesto que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> JAJAJAJA.. Esto es lo que me quedaba por leer. Esto viene a ser como pedir a Carpanta consejo para invertir en bolsa xDDD
> 
> Te faltó nombrar a MalditosBastardos experto en nutrición para gatos de escayola, y Adrenocromo, que desconoce la pérdida en la transformación de energía (que esto es de la ESO) pero te planta estudios científicos de pubmed sin despeinarse, como si los acabara de publicar él mismo. Y ya tendrías al cuarteto calavera. Para un blog no sé, pero para un cómic de Ibáñez sí lo veo.. o tb para personajes del show de J.Mota DIOSS sería brutal!!
> 
> ...



Se ve que controlas bastante de tema tiroideo. Me han salido los anticuerpos tiroglobulina altos y el tpo ya ni te cuento :: la tsh la tenía en 4 y pico y ahora en estos análisis pone 1'20 :| o son otros valores pars medir y me estoy haciendo el lío o no entiendo nada. Luego voy al médico. Esto es para quererse morir.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 16:12 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> Una afirmación de este tipo necesita pruebas ... , con el hipotiroidismo se produce alteraciones en la serotonina y aparecen los antojos de comer carbohidratos que con el tiempo suelen llevar a la obesidad , más que nunca es necesario controlar los hidratos de alto IG , y esto es relativamente fácil si te alimentas a base de grasas
> 
> Debe ser por eso que Elena quiere comer unos macarrones



:S :S
:´(
No sé. Por ahora nada de síntomas y perdí peso por otros temas, ya veremos más adelante. He relajado un poco la dieta Paleo que seguía, no os voy a engañar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Abr 2017)

sada dijo:


> bueno yo hoy me he pesado y ya he visto el 62 con algo.... genial.
> creo que no veía ese peso desde el 14 de septiembre de 2014



Mira que te deciamos que los lacteos fuera al menos de inicio, pero te has tenido que hacer la prueba de ADN para convencerte::

La leche como no tengas una adaptacion genetica total tipo nordica es veneno inflamatorio. Y tengo mis dudas de que a los nordicos les siente a la perfeccion.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 16:22 ----------




McNulty dijo:


> Hola hamijos de lo paleonatural.
> 
> Ya llevo 4 kg perdidos desde el viernes pasado (en solo una puta semana!). Creí que iba a ver un retroceso en la pérdida de peso, pero no, mi cuerpo sigue liberando líquidos. No ha habido recaídas de comer azúcar y harinas, bueno solo un yogur y ayer que comí comida china, y ya está jeje. Ahora mismo el pan y el azúcar me dan igual. No tengo ningún tipo de antojo ni de dependencia nutricional. Ahora como mucho menos y me sacio mucho más. A veces ni me apetece hacer 3 comidas, con tan solo comer al mediodía ya me sacio y tengo energías suficientes para el resto del día.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que es normal, segun la inflamacion acumulada perder 4 kilos de liquido es coser y cantar. Luego lo normal es uno o dos kilos a la semana sin hacer grandes esfuerzos.

Aunque hagas paleo estricta una temporada no te olvides de la paella de los domingos que sienta de cine.

Como ya aclara Seignalet el arroz es un cereal muy poco alterado y nuestro organismo lidia con el perfectamente, al contrario de otros cereales.


----------



## elmastonto (28 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Se ve que controlas bastante de tema tiroideo. Me han salido los anticuerpos tiroglobulina altos y el tpo ya ni te cuento :: la tsh la tenía en 4 y pico y ahora en estos análisis pone 1'20 :| o son otros valores pars medir y me estoy haciendo el lío o no entiendo nada. Luego voy al médico. Esto es para quererse morir.



Literatura para el lector de a pié -como yo- hay mucha. Autores top para mí son broda o. Barnes y jaques hertoghe (no confundir con Thierry, que se apellida igual y es tiroidólogo pero más del palo), pesos pesados. A otro nivel más "actual" tienes a Barry Durrant Peatfield y Barbara Lougueed están bien. Y luego por último tienes el famoso libro de Janie bowthorpe, "Stop thyroid madness", que viene a ser una especie de "HT for dummies" y una denuncia de la incompetencia del sector médico con esta patología en ls últimas décadas, muy esclarecedor y fácil de leer, , además traducido si lo buscas en español (los otros son inglés).. luego sacó una segunda parte, que tb tengo- de ésta pero es más de bulto (son opiniones de distintos expertos sobre el tema). Pero en general son los más prácticos para entender sin meterte en bioquimica molecular. Yo tengo los libros en papel de todos estos autores; si tuviera que elegir, sin duda con los dos primeros, que son los más antiguos (el de barnes es de antes del 80) pero son auténticos cracks que estudiaron en una época donde el peso de la industria farmacéutica no había llegado al esperpento que es hoy, y la investigación era un poco más libre.



Pero quiero puntualizar lo que decía en el post anterior. Yo o cualquiera puede parecer que pq he leido aqui y allá unos años, puede dar la impresión de que sabe más de lo que parece... por ej. he he leido cosas muy básicas de bioquímica orgánica muy de andar por casa (lo he hecho más que nada para poder leer y seguir por hobby a divulgadores como Vince Giuliano o Petro Dobromylskyj (este último defensor de la cetosis pura y dura mira por dónde para que luego etiqueten aquí X o Y). Pero que por mucho que parezca, puedo exponer aquí vías metabólicas sobre el metabolismo oxidativo, y alguien que no sepa nada puede pensar que se mucho. No caigais nunca en este error, con nadie; por mucho que uno lea, no es un profesional.. la teoría está bien pero no sustituye a la EXPERIENCIA llevada a la práctica que la que un profesional ofrece. Para lo que sí te sirve leer mucho, es para saber elegir cuando busques un profesional.

Conviene distinguir un profesional, de un investigador.. y un simple divulgador de un gurú del palo. El primero no te va a dar soluciones ni pautas de hacer o no hacer.. te puede mostrar o discutir observaciones para que tú luego indagues y explores vías. El gurú, ha encontraro una "receta" marca propia, que suele suer un batiburrillo de varias cosas, y lo utiliza para crear su imagen.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> BLAO BLAO
> PRIMERO
> *Que hay gente que el pan, o trigo les puede generar inflamación, que pueden generar alergías al gluten? SÍ. Que esto ha ido en aumento en parte por la industrialización -hibridación- del trigo común y que lo vuelve más reactivo? SÍ.... ahora, que el número de población a la que esto le puede afectar no llega al 0,1% y me quedo largo, TAMBIÉN. El problema no es descartar que el trigo pueda generar intolerancias e inflamación, como lo puedan hacer los lácteos, la carne, los vegetales de la familia de las solanáceas... lo estúpido es pensar que es un problema general que afecta y es malo a todo el mundo, y que sin comprobarlo ya hay que restringuir un alimento sin razón pq es la moda... igual que lo fue en su día los huevos, el colesterol, la sal, la leche... etc. Siempre siempre siempre.. ha surguido una alarma social muchas veces de medicuchos que han hecho el agosto y vendido libros... y grandes pandas de borregos siguiendo estas corrientes, sin tener pajorera idea del asunto; muchas veces pobres infelices en busca de una solución a alguna patología.*
> 
> ...




He borrado frases y marcado en negrita otra para poderle hacer unas sencillas preguntas. Ya le adelanto que si se niega a contestar como esta haciendo no esto no es un debate. Yo aun no le he faltado, salvo por su nick que no se que estaria pensando cuando se lo puso.

Primero de todo lease el titulo del hilo y argumente las preguntas sencillas que le quiero hacer:

PRIMERA
¿Esta Ud dispuesto a afirmar taxativamente que el trigo moderno no esta detras del enorme incremente de las intolerancias actuales?
Y ya hablando del trigo da igual que se haga con masa madre ya que solo hay una variedad en el mercado y el fermentado aunque mejora sus propiedades no evita que sea un trigo trasgenico altamente modificado.


SEGUNDA
Este parrafo me ha dejado sorprendido ya que venimos diciendo novecientas paginas que todas las grasas no son iguales y que las de las semillas se realizan por extraccion quimica y termica, no son saludables. Que nos diga que metemos el AOVE y el de coco en el mismo saco me hace pensar que no ha leido ni entendido nada. Estas ultimas si son perfectas para el consumo humano.

Aqui no le hago ninguna pregunta solo le digo que se ponga las gafas.

TERCERA
De nuevo le invito a que lea el titulo del hilo:
¿Esta Ud dispuesto a afirmar que para adelgazar no es determinante cuando el individuo es obeso eliminar los picos de azucar en sangre? En roman paladino, ¿A un gordo con evidente resistencia a la insulina, el pan y derivados no hace imposible que pierda peso aun en cantidades minimas?

CUARTO
¿De verdad piensa que el pan es EXCELENTE para una persona con resistencia a la insulina o sindrome metabolico?

QUINTO

De nuevo se ha equivocado de hilo, esto no va de personas normales VA DE GORDOS que no consiguen adelgazar ni a tiros y comiendo alimentos naturales (el pan no lo es) pierden peso sin dificultad.

La pregunta del millon:
¿Que ventaja metabolica tiene obtener los hidratos del pan (bastante corto en micronutrientes) respecto a conseguirlo de frutas, verduras y tuberculos (en varios factores con mas micronutrientes)?

Sobre todo esta ultima pregunta curresela que quiero saber alguna razon logica, clinica o metabolica coherente. Alumbrenos su señoria.


Pd. Esos profesionales de los que habla son los que aconsejan cinco comidas al dia, baja en grasas y con trigo en todas las comidas, eso si pero poquito. No gracias.


----------



## Indignado (28 Abr 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> El tema de que los CH de ig alto son mejores así sin más es otro mito extendido desde los tiempos amén, de hecho suele ser al revés, los que más estumulan la insulina suelen ser -en personas normales sanas- los más aconsejables desde el punto de vista de la salud y promover la sensibilidad. Pero esto no pretendo entrar a fondo pq si lo que he comentado hasta ahora ya crea suspicacia, si leéis esto de que los Chs más insulinogénicos son los mejores pensaréis que estoy mal de la chaveta xDD.. Cómooo?? que lo que nos llevan años diciendo de que si los chs tienen que ser de bajo ig, que si la absorción lenta, como mucha fibra y demás... ahora es al revés??? esto quizá dentro de unos años cambie pero hoy sería demasiado shock



No se puede promover la sensibilidad a la insulina con una dieta basada en CH de alto IG , otra cosa sería defender que de vez en cuando es interesante tomarlos para hacer trabajar el pancreás





elmastonto dijo:


> A lo que dices de pruebas, es que el tema es que no hay soluciones a problemas "universales"



repito , si nos acusa de :



> Que una persona con HipoT aún delegue en las corrientes lowcarb, que precisamente han servido para dar el puntazo a esta patología



No pido la solución al problema , solo que me explique porque razón una dieta lowcarb o que simplemente quita ciertos CH , crea "el puntazo a esa patología"



Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> No sé. Por ahora nada de síntomas y perdí peso por otros temas, ya veremos más adelante. *He relajado un poco la dieta Paleo que seguía, no os voy a engañar*.



Aquí no se discrimina a nadie


----------



## elmastonto (28 Abr 2017)

Taxativamente por definición no afirmo nada porque nunca nada puede cerrarse a debate, o a cuestionamiento, sea lo que sea; pq entonces se convierte en religióno dogma de los cuales suelo huir.

PRIMERO. Creo que el trigo moderno sí está en parte implicado en dichas intolerancias que han ido en aumento. De hecho en los primeros post que he escrito lo he dicho yo mismo, que la hibridación y producción industrial masiva ha generado reactividad y aumento de proteínas que, quizá como forma de defensa, la planta desarrolla. Pero la pregunta debería centrarse en estos apartados,

1. Hasta qué punto tiene repercusión o guarda relación de forma lineal con dichas patologías? Es comer trigo y ya empieza el mal, como si de tabaco se tratase, para todo el mundo? Aquí es donde veo que el asunto se ha sobrediamensionado muchísimo para dar pie a modas de dietas que necesitan pautas y reglas que generen adherencia. 

2. Qué parte de repercusión puede tener el trigo cultivado tradicional, el que se muele en piedra, no se le enriquece ni se le hace nada más que usar su harina para hacer pan tradicional fermentado con masa madre. Qué repercusión tiene la industrialización de la harina de trigo, su incorporación a los productos procesados, refinados.. que además la mayoría llevan gluten aislado como propio aditivo, y todo esto consumido a diario de forma desproporcionada. Es lo mismo tomar el pan anterior, en una cantidad normal, que atiborrarse a los productos derivados mencionados? Aquí lo que ha ocurrido (digo aquí, me refiero a la corriente usana anti-cereal) es que se han cogido 4 flecos sobre problemas que puede causar el trigo en un ciertas personas (como lo pueden causar los lácteos, las solaninas, las purinas de la carne, y un sinfín), les ha dado por el trigo y el trigo es la cabeza de turco para todo.

La intolerancia a la lactosa tb ha ido en aumento.. qué hacemos? mandamos la leche, yogures y todo que contenga lactosa a la hoguera tb?

SEGUNDO. No he dicho que penséis que todos los aceites son iguales. Lo he puesto como analogía para entender que una postura absurda como la del ejemplo de los aceites, la aplicáis de de forma incoherente y dogmática hacia los cereales o "refinados". Qué es un refinado? si a un grano le quito el salvado lo estoy refinando al quitarle la fibra y quedarme con la parte más energética... eso es malo sin más? si hago lo mismo con la piel de una manzana, la pelo y me tomo la pulpa es malo? en qué contexto? si tomo copos de avena y los paso por la thermomix y hago harina de ella, como ya es "harina" pasa a ser malo? Yo estas cosas lo que pienso que mucha gente aquí no las analiza racionalmente; creo que simplemente siguen la teoría que han leído de que esto tiene que ser malo porque los motivos reduccionistas que me han enseñado dicen que es malo Y PUNTO.

TERCERO. Sí, una persona con exceso de grasa, tiene que corregir su peso hacia un BMI adecuado lo primero, pero no de cualquier forma, y aquí es donde entra el problema de las dietas milagro que ha habido toda la vida. En este caso concreto sí tiene sentido reducir almidones, pero no pan por ser pan ni harinas ni nada concreto sin más. Tiene que generar un ligero déficit, más promoviendo incremente de actividad física que eliminando kcal, y en ese caso aumentar el % de grasas del total para que la dieta sea mas llevadera. Pero no meterle miedo con que fue el pan, el trigo o el arroz lo que lo llevó a ese estado, o hacer dietas extremas reduciendo hidratos a puntos ridículos sólo pq ofrecen resultados visibles en el corto placismo. Estas ideas extremas son las que vengo diciendo que a la larga pueden agravar la situación presentando nuevas patologías, el hipotiroidismo es sólo una de ellas.

CUARTO. El pan. Si no tienes intolerancia al trigo, si es pan tradicional normal, nada industrial, ni de super ni nada procesado... en ese caso es un alimento TAN VÁLIDO como el arroz, la pasta o la patata. Y aquí me remito al contexto del punto anterior, de los almidones; en una persona con IR, obesa...como digo, es una herramienta útil limitarlos para mejorar esa condición... pero no meter miedo con ningún alimento "maligno" porque sí, por las tontadas de modas estas. Es un almidon tan sano como cualquier otro, en el contexto que describo arriba y descartando intolerancias específicas individuales.

Respecto a personas obesas, he leído infinidad de testimonios de desastres totales por buscar soluciones rápidas, y tb he conocido casos personales. Creo que todos hemos conocido al típico caso de persona con obesidad severa, que harto de probarlo todo un día se cansa y se adentra en dieta extrema y ejercicio a saco. Y en 5-6 meses lo ves un día y no lo reconoces pq ha hecho la barbaridad de pasar de 130 a 80 en meses, y puedes ver en su mirada como a pesar de conseguir lo que quería, es como una persona sin alma, como un zombie andante, sin energía, un ataúd metabólico, y que dentro de unos años vuelve a recuperar con mil problemas más, estados depresivos.. etc. Este es un gran problema que ocurre mucho por desesperación, y aquí juegan un papel clave las dietas estas "mágicas", como las paleo extremas, o demonizar alimentos porque sí.. porque la gente busca pautas, reglas, prohibiciones... elementos que generen adherencia para creer en lo que estás haciendo. Y toda esta bazofia de realitys -venidos tb del mismo país- de big looser y demás... de que la gente haga esas burradas para bajar de peso a lo bestia, sin importar las consecuencias a largo plazo. el problema es: 1. la falta de educación sobre como tratar estos problemas y 2. ante la falta de la misma, la aparición de mil corrientes que que con 4 normas tienen la respuesta a todos y para todos. Esto ya ocurría antes de internet en los medios de comunicación, ahora con internet es un desmadre. La gente piensa que ahora con internet está más informada todo xDD, pero lo que sirve es como vehículo a todo tipo de información, buena y mala, donde la que más abunda es hacia la mala -o interesada-.

Como ves, tú tratas de llevarme a X o Y. Sólo quieres que te diga si el pan es bueno buenísimo y maná de los cielos... o es un elemnto tóxico traído cual serpiete a adán como manzana envenenada. Y eso es no entender nada de lo que he dicho, de no analizar el contexto de la situación. Esto me recuerda a la típica falacia que esgrimían los veganos sobre la leche.. que utilizaban la trampa de... "por qué en los países que más leche se consume, padecen más osteoporosis?" y claro la gente se quedaba pensativa y decía.. ohhh pues sí, si ese dato es cierto -que lo es- entonces la leche tiene que ser mala. Pero claro, y porqué no les preguntabas, si eso significaba que en los sitios en los que se hacia un consumo medio (ni el más alto ni más bajo) también padecían más osteoporosis que los que no consumían NADA de lácteos como ellos?? ahhh.. ahí la cosa ya cambia eh, al carajo tu mierda de falacia-argumento. Tampoco decían que justo esos países, -nórdicos- estaban muy expuestos a una deficiencia solar y trataban de compensarlo con más calcio bebiendo más leche, y eso es que tampoco tenía relevancia? craso error, tomar más calcio y deficiencia de d3 = mayor calcificación.. lo que se conoce como la "paradoja del calcio".

En fin, lo que quiero decir, es que todo depende del contexto. Y que los fanáticos y talibanes, es lo primero que se quieren cargar; de ese modo que la gente no piense, no analize.. sólo siga dictados basados en gran parte en falacias, que si no tienes una base de conocimiento es muy fácil que te la metan torcida.


----------



## Momo L (28 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Se ve que controlas bastante de tema tiroideo. Me han salido los anticuerpos tiroglobulina altos y el tpo ya ni te cuento :: la tsh la tenía en 4 y pico y ahora en estos análisis pone 1'20 :| o son otros valores pars medir y me estoy haciendo el lío o no entiendo nada. Luego voy al médico. Esto es para quererse morir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elmastonto (28 Abr 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> No pido la solución al problema , solo que me explique porque razón una dieta lowcarb o que simplemente quita ciertos CH , crea "el puntazo a esa patología"
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí no se discrimina a nadie



Te lo comento un poco por encima, sin que te lo tomes a pie de la letra. La t3, que es la hormona tiroidea "activa", convierte partiendo de la t4 en el hígado en su mayor parte. En una dieta muy estricta en CH, haces al hígado más dependiente aún de mantener unos niveles de glucosa mínimos, las reservas de glucógeno quedan más mermadas, y es precisamente la glucosa un cofactor básico en el hígado en la conversión t4>t3. No significa que eliminar carbohidratos te vuelva automáticamente hipotiroideo.. sino que generas un escenario que te hace más propenso a ello, especialmente en una persona que ya está algo tocada, como el caso de una mujer con cortisol elevado crónico. Las mujeres además están más expuestas a un exceso de estrógenos que el hígado tiene que "ocuparse" cuando hay un exceso; a esto suma los ambientales o xenoestrógenos, que en mujeres es otra carga no desdeñable por el uso ya no de anticonceptivos orales, sino de cosméticos, perfumes, productos de todo tipo que se van acumulando con el paso del tiempo.

Por otro lado, los carbohidratos o mejor dicho la glucosa es más efectiva antagonizando el cortisol, sobre todo cuando tienes una causa de estres o inflamación crónica que lo mantiene sobreelevado de forma constante.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 18:28 ----------




Momo L dijo:


> Para elmástonto:
> Has oído hablar del sindrome del intestino permeable o tampoco? Y en mi caso no era por bollería industrial, que apenas comía, en mi casa comemos pan de trigo cultivado y que nosotros mismos hacemos en horno de leña, es este pan del que tan bien hablas o este ahora ya no te vale? Y sí, el pan está buenisimo y es de una calidad excelente, pero a mí me destrozaba el intestino entre otras cosas.
> 
> Por lo demás, también me sucede lo mismo que a todos, la sensación de saciarme al comer comida real es un hecho. Del gluten he conseguido prescindir, lo que me cuesta más es del vaso de leche, aunque intento tomarmelo de buena calidad.



Casi cualquier alimento, por sanísimo y super-ecológico que sea, puede sentar mal a alguien y crear inflamación. Ahí en esos casos sí, está claro que lo que hay que hacer es eliminarlo. Dá igual que pan, que leche, que patatas... sea lo que sea. El intestino permeable es un concepto tb un poco abstracto.. todos lo tenemos permeable en cierta medida.. el problema es cuando generas un exceso de inflamación como puede ser en tu caso con ese pan que te sentaba mal. Pero la inflamación puede venir por muchas vías, no sólo alimentaria. El intestino es un órgano clave en la salud general, tiene una importancia suprema... ya decía Hipócrates hace 2000 años una de las varias afirmaciones que, con una rotundidad pasmosa.. "every disease begins in the gut"; toda enfermedad tiene su origen en el intentino. Sin tener que tomarla al pie de la letra, a mí me parece asombroso el peso que esa afirmación se está viendo que tiene en la actualidad.

Con los cereales, otra cosa que en mi opinión es al revés de lo que se promulga oficialmente, es que suelen ser mejor refinados que integrales. Es decir, si los utilizas como fuente energéitica y no como fuente de micronutrientes, que aparte de tener muy pocos en comparación con otros alimentos, tienen a generar más complicación intestinal, más dificultad de digestión, digestión más lenta, tienden a "fermentar" en el intestino y esto sí puede generar endotoxinas y en personas con leaky gut puede ser un fail tremendo. Si tienes un intestino perfect, eres metabolizador rápido y de digestines rápidas, esto no te supone ningún problema. Yo no tengo problemas con integrales, pero los evito; salvo la avena, no tomo ningún cereal integra, ni pasta ni arroz ni pan.

Es gracioso que la gente te dice... ohh, es que pierdes minerales!!! pero qué tantos minerales tienen los cereales? en comparación con lácteos, pescado, hortalizas...si un simple mejillón ya tiene en él concentrados más minerales que un plato entero de arroz integral xDDD Además los integrales tienen otro problema.. la cuestión no es sólo tomar más o menos micronutrientes... SINO UN EQUILIBRIO DE ELLOS. El problema de los cereales integrales, en dietas actuales es un exceso de fósforo, que el fósforo ya está presente en casi todo y desbalancea al calcio. Si tienes ya una deficiencia de calcio o absorción (deficit UVB/d3), déficil de magnesio... y te hinchas a meter cereales integrales que son todo fósforo, la CAGAS. Este sí es uno de los motivos válidos para achacar al consumo de cereales... pero como digo, refinados, y balanceados con carne, huevos, queso, pescado.. etc, no problem.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2017)

Momo L dijo:


> Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:
> 
> 
> > Se ve que controlas bastante de tema tiroideo. Me han salido los anticuerpos tiroglobulina altos y el tpo ya ni te cuento :: la tsh la tenía en 4 y pico y ahora en estos análisis pone 1'20 :| o son otros valores pars medir y me estoy haciendo el lío o no entiendo nada. Luego voy al médico. Esto es para quererse morir.
> ...


----------



## Pirro (28 Abr 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Hola hamijos de lo paleonatural.
> 
> Ya llevo 4 kg perdidos desde el viernes pasado (en solo una puta semana!). Creí que iba a ver un retroceso en la pérdida de peso, pero no, mi cuerpo sigue liberando líquidos. No ha habido recaídas de comer azúcar y harinas, bueno solo un yogur y ayer que comí comida china, y ya está jeje. Ahora mismo el pan y el azúcar me dan igual. No tengo ningún tipo de antojo ni de dependencia nutricional. Ahora como mucho menos y me sacio mucho más. A veces ni me apetece hacer 3 comidas, con tan solo comer al mediodía ya me sacio y tengo energías suficientes para el resto del día.
> 
> ...



No vas desencaminado.

Casualmente justo hoy hago un mes desde que retomé esto. El 28 de Marzo pasado pesaba 98.5 kg y tenía un perímetro abdominal de 109 cm. A día de hoy 91.5 kg y 102 cm de abdomen.

Calculo que durante este mes habré bebido unos 10 litros de cerveza. Sin ella probablemente la pérdida de peso habría sido mayor.


----------



## Dugongo (29 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Momo L dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ya, pero de una semana a otra pasar de 4'30 a 1,20 en la tsh...
> ...


----------



## qbit (29 Abr 2017)

Momo L: Puedes tomar yogur griego o kéfir en vez de leche.

elmastonto:

* Se dice "pajolera idea", no "pajorera idea".
* Se dice "big loser", no "big looser". Bueno, en realidad sobran esos anglicismos.
* En inglés, "condition" hablando de salud se traduce "trastorno", no "condición".

Estas correcciones no las hago para fastidiar, sino porque me han llamado la atención.



sada dijo:


> el Test de intolerancias alimentarias dicen q permite detectar la anticuerpos en un listado de alimentos comunes para conocer a qué alimentos se es "sensible" y q pueden ser perjudiciales. el mio no fue mediante extracción de sangre, sino por ADN, con unos bastoncillos que te envían a casa con instrucciones y al cabo de un mes recibí un pdf con dichos resultados.
> los alimentos se dividen en rojo (malo, que tu cuerpo no tolera bien) naranja (medio) es decir no abusar y verde (vía libre)



Gracias. ¿Cuánto cuesta y quién lo hace?


----------



## trevijano1979 (29 Abr 2017)

[



Gracias. ¿Cuánto cuesta y quién lo hace?[/QUOTE]


A mi tb me gustaría un poco mas de info sobre este tema, soy un poco escéptico.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Abr 2017)

Oye Elmastonto, tengo aquí otro estudio que me intriga bastante.

Según tú, la diferencia en el aumento de peso en ratas en otros estudios que he puesto, se debe a que cada macronutriente tiene una eficiencia energética diferente. Bien, ¿y si pongo un estudio en el que monos engordan de manera diferente con una dieta con mismo nº de calorías y misma distribución de macronutrientes? ¿En ese caso, cuál será la conclusión?

Bien, empecemos. Link al estudio: Trans fat diet induces abdominal obesity and changes in insulin sensitivity in monkeys. - PubMed - NCBI

En este estudio, Durante 6 años alimentan a dos grupos de monos con dos dietas idénticas en términos de macronutrientes. También la energía ingerida es la misma, pues a ambos grupos de monos se les proporciona la misma cantidad de comida en términos de calorías (70 kcal/kg) y toda la comida era consumida.

*Dietas idénticas salvo porque en una dieta hay ácidos grasos TRANS y en la otra son CIS.*







Sin embargo, *al cabo de 6 años, los monos del grupo TRANS habían incrementado su peso corporal 4 veces más que el grupo CIS. Un grupo aumentó su peso corporal un 1.8%, el otro un 7.2%*

Conclusión: *TFAs enhanced intra-abdominal deposition of fat, even in the absence of caloric excess, and were associated with insulin resistance*

Mira las diferencias en la grasa intra-abdominal, son salvajes:







Bien, antes de que empieces a llamarme "zote", a reírte de mí, y todo eso que sueles hacer, quiero plantear una cuestión: 

Si los monos comieron las mismas calorías

Y con la misma distribución de macronutrientes

¿Por qué unos monos engordaron cuatro veces más que otros?

O dicho de otra manera:

Si vamos a dar consejo dietético a esos monos ¿les diremos que consuman menos calorías? ¿Para qué? ¿Les diremos que varíen los porcentajes de macros? ¿Para qué?

Evidentemente, les diremos que eliminen las grasas trans. ¿Por qué? PORQUE LES ENGORDAN INDEPENDIENTEMENTE DE LAS CALORÍAS INGERIDAS E INDEPENDIENTEMENTE DE LA DISTRIBUCIÓN DE MACROS.

Adelante, llámame estúpido. O el estudio está mal hecho, o las conclusiones son esas.

Me intriga el motivo por el que no ves la relevancia de esto. Quiero decir, vamos a plantear dos hipótesis:

-Hipótesis 1: los monos engordaron porque comieron una dieta con más calorías. Hipótesis que no encaja con el resultado del estudio.

-Hipótesis 2: los monos comieron las mismas calorías, con la misma distribución de macros, pero engordaron porque los ácidos grasos trans provocan una respuesta hormonal que favorece la acumulación y crecimiento del tejido adiposo. Hipótesis compatible con el resultado del estudio.

Quiero que entres al fondo del asunto, ¿qué utilidad tiene, en este experimento, hablar en términos de calorías o distribución de macros, a la hora de predecir el aumento de tejido adiposo en los monos?

Una cosa: no pongo estos estudios para creerme muy listo o para atacarte. Los pongo porque para mí, suponen un conflicto intelectual insalvable con la teoría Calories In, Calories Out, y asimismo, no puedo conciliar los resultados de estos estudios con los consejos dietéticos que los endocrinos dan a las personas obesas.

Ya puedes llamarme zote, reírte de mí, etc.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Abr 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Oye Elmastonto, tengo aquí otro estudio que me intriga bastante.
> 
> Según tú, la diferencia en el aumento de peso en ratas en otros estudios que he puesto, se debe a que cada macronutriente tiene una eficiencia energética diferente. Bien, ¿y si pongo un estudio en el que monos engordan de manera diferente con una dieta con mismo nº de calorías y misma distribución de macronutrientes? ¿En ese caso, cuál será la conclusión?
> 
> ...



Esto nos lleva a sospechar lo de siempre: ¿existe una industria criminal, la alimentaria, que nos quiere medio muertos, para que venga otra industria criminal después, la farmaceútica, a dejarnos medio vivos, y en el camino llevarse todo nuestro dinero, público y privado, simplemente porque nos han convencido de hacer cosas imbéciles que nos perjudican, con la aquiescencia de nuestros ilustres burros que nos gobiernan y a los que votamos una y otra vez?


----------



## Rauxa (29 Abr 2017)

Momo L dijo:


> Para ELENA.MADRID la chica con hipotiroidismo:
> 
> Te lo han descartado con un analisis?



Ojo con el hipotiroidismo subclinico!
A cómo tienes la Tsh?
Hay una petición para cambiar los valores, la mayoría de los endocrinos están desactualizados, y muchos no tratan la Tsh hasta que pasa de 10! Y es una burrada si tienes síntomas. 
Una Tsh correcta estaría por debajo de 1,5-2. Es la que tiene el 90 y pico por ciento de la población sana. 
También tendrías que mirar otros valores muy importantes y relacionadas con el hipotiroidismo como magnesio, ferritina, b12 y alguna más que no recuerdo ahora.

Llevo con hipotiroidismo subclínico media vida, echa un piltrajo, arrastrada como si pasase un camión por encima. Ni caso me hicieron hasta que se me disparó a 18. Después de buscar y buscar encontré uno actualizado, que va más allá y mira un montón de cosas. Cada día me encuentro mejor, aunque todavía no estoy perfecta.
No lo dejes porque el hipotiroidismo es una enfermedad que no se ve, pero es una mierda.

Suerte




Para KARLOS SMITH,RAUXA, y todos los que sigais esta línea.

No sé si lo habéis comentado ya, pero me gustaría saber si teneis algún blog o página de facebook pública. Me encantaría seguiros.

Muchas gracias por la información que dais.[/QUOTE]


Hay bastantes expertos pululando por la red. Son gente con carrera y muchos son investigadores y se hacen eco de muchos investigadores referentes a nivel mundial. Claro que ElMastonto no los reconocerá puesto que sólo sirven los que él lee. Los otros no sirven.

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable Te recomiendo cada uno de sus libros. Muy fáciles de entender y derriba muchos mitos, con cientos de estudcios científicos.
El autor es bioquímico.

Me gusta estar bien La autora es dietista

Fitness Revolucionario Un referente en temas deportivos y alimentarios.

Entre los 3 sumaran más de 1000 artículos. Usa su buscador. Cualquier cosa que te interese habrán escrito sobre ello: colesterol, insulina, balance calorico, grasas malas, grasas buenas, dermatitis... todo lo que quieras encontrar, estará ahí.

Muy bien explicado, referenciado y a partir de ahí, te enlazarán a estudios, autores (algunos de los que te cita ELMastonto) y tu misma te podrás formar tus opiniones.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Y tanto que influye..... hago lo que tú y ahora me han detectado hipotiroidismo subclínico.:: Cuanto más me cuido peor, qué poco me duró la alegría, unos meses buenos y ya.
> Señor llévame pronto, esto no es vida :´(



Hipotiroidismo... ¿cómo te lo detectaron?

Yo estoy algo acojonado también con el tema de los hiper-, pero era -paratiroides, no -tiroides. ::

Es una gran putada. Te deseo mucha fuerza, compañera, y que no decaigas de ánimo. Un caprichito de tanto en tanto, pero igualmente se puede disfrutar comiendo sano, no son cosas reñidas. Ya nos vas contando qué tal.

:X


----------



## Momo L (29 Abr 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ojo con el hipotiroidismo subclinico!
> A cómo tienes la Tsh?
> Hay una petición para cambiar los valores, la mayoría de los endocrinos están desactualizados, y muchos no tratan la Tsh hasta que pasa de 10! Y es una burrada si tienes síntomas.
> Una Tsh correcta estaría por debajo de 1,5-2. Es la que tiene el 90 y pico por ciento de la población sana.
> ...




Hay bastantes expertos pululando por la red. Son gente con carrera y muchos son investigadores y se hacen eco de muchos investigadores referentes a nivel mundial. Claro que ElMastonto no los reconocerá puesto que sólo sirven los que él lee. Los otros no sirven.

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable Te recomiendo cada uno de sus libros. Muy fáciles de entender y derriba muchos mitos, con cientos de estudcios científicos.
El autor es bioquímico.

Me gusta estar bien La autora es dietista

Fitness Revolucionario Un referente en temas deportivos y alimentarios.

Entre los 3 sumaran más de 1000 artículos. Usa su buscador. Cualquier cosa que te interese habrán escrito sobre ello: colesterol, insulina, balance calorico, grasas malas, grasas buenas, dermatitis... todo lo que quieras encontrar, estará ahí.

Muy bien explicado, referenciado y a partir de ahí, te enlazarán a estudios, autores (algunos de los que te cita ELMastonto) y tu misma te podrás formar tus opiniones.[/QUOTE]

Muchas gracias por la información. Sólo conocía a Fitnessrevolucionario y para mí es un referente importante. Leeré las otras recomendaciones, que seguro que son excelentes!

De nuevo agradeceros enormemente toda la información que aportáis. Este hilo fue un referente en mi camino hacia la salud! Cada vez somos más!


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hipotiroidismo... ¿cómo te lo detectaron?
> 
> Yo estoy algo acojonado también con el tema de los hiper-, pero era -paratiroides, no -tiroides. ::
> 
> ...



Análisis de sangre. Tenía la tsh algo alta. En 4'30. Tampoco es tanto para la cara de susto de mi doctora.... el límite está en 3 y pico.
A la semana me hacen otros sólo de perfil tiroideo, y sale la tsh en 1'20 :| y los anticuerpos tpo y tiroglobulina bastante altos. 
No entiendo absolutamente nada, ese cambio en la tsh...Y lo de los anticuerpos.... Parece hipotiroidismo autoinmune aunque he leído que hay gente que está toda la vida con esos anticuerpos altos y nunca desarrolla la enfermedad pero que es raro, que los normal es que antes o después de la cara.
No tengo ni un síntoma. De hecho estoy perdiendo peso por otros temas. ¿alguien sabe si el estrés puede hacer que estos valores temporalmente se alteren?? ¿y luego sea reversible? ¿o ya estoy jodida de por vida? 
Gracias majo :X
La dieta hago más excepciones que antes pero ya no sé comer mal. Es la verdad.


----------



## Indignado (29 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> . ¿alguien sabe si el estrés puede hacer que estos valores temporalmente se alteren??



Sin ser médico :es posible que si , el cortisol y el estrés estan relacionados , a la vez el cortisol y el tema tiroides también están relacionados ; dejo este enlace que me parece interesante (vale la pena el blog )

La relación entre el Tiroides y las Adrenales (mucho más importante de lo que me imaginaba)



Donde destaco:



> El dr. Datis Kharrazian, insiste en que para solucionar los problemas de tiroides, no basta con tomar una hormona (por ejemplo T4) de por vida. Él considera que es muy importante averiguar el origen de la enfermedad. Si ésta es de tipo autoinmune (Hashimoto), el tratamiento deberá ser distinto. Su objetico siempre es descubrir la naturaleza del desequilibrio inmune. A menudo, esto significa:
> 
> Cambiar la dieta (por regla general *gluten fuera*, entre otros)
> *Equilibrar el azúcar en la sangre* (comer menos carbohidratos, más proteína, etc.)
> ...



Que viene a ser el objetivo del hilo :o


----------



## orcinsu (29 Abr 2017)

Acabo de ver este video del canal de powerexplosive donde dicen que no se puede modificar tu set point.

youtube.com/watch?v=p1EAYvwMoTg&index=5&list=WL

Un saludo


----------



## Dugongo (29 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Análisis de sangre. Tenía la tsh algo alta. En 4'30. Tampoco es tanto para la cara de susto de mi doctora.... el límite está en 3 y pico.
> A la semana me hacen otros sólo de perfil tiroideo, y sale la tsh en 1'20 :| y los anticuerpos tpo y tiroglobulina bastante altos.
> No entiendo absolutamente nada, ese cambio en la tsh...Y lo de los anticuerpos.... Parece hipotiroidismo autoinmune aunque he leído que hay gente que está toda la vida con esos anticuerpos altos y nunca desarrolla la enfermedad pero que es raro, que los normal es que antes o después de la cara.
> No tengo ni un síntoma. De hecho estoy perdiendo peso por otros temas. ¿alguien sabe si el estrés puede hacer que estos valores temporalmente se alteren?? ¿y luego sea reversible? ¿o ya estoy jodida de por vida?
> ...



En general, autoinmune implica "aleatorio" en el sentido de que te jode intermitentemente sin motivo aparente. Seguramente sí haya un motivo, pero la ciencia aún no ha averiguado el desencadenante.

Esto a su vez implica que en los análisis puede haber bastantes vaivenes y en cómo te sientas también.

Que no se sepa exactamente el mecanismo de activación de la jodienda no impide que no se hayan comprobado ciertas asociaciones. El estrés es una de las más claras. No es la causa per se, pero es muy probable que aumente tu propensión a la autoinmunidad en el momento concreto.

En el caso de la tiroides y Hashimoto (tpo positivo) como es tu caso, de lo que más comprobado hay es el gluten. El cuerpo confunde el gluten tras pasar la barrera intestinal con la tiroides y ataca a ambos. Esta explicación está muy simplificada obviamente. El caso es que en estos casos, comer gluten aun en mínimas cantidades puede provocar la respuesta autoinmune que dura días. Por eso se recomienda hacer dieta sin gluten estricta: incluyendo cuidado con trazas y sin incumplirla aposta nunca.

En general, lo que te diría mi reumatólogo es: si te sientes bien, deja de preocuparte. Esto no es como la celiaquia que te mata aun sin darte cuenta.

Si te empiezas a sentir mal, ya tienes algo para cambiar enseguida


----------



## zapatitos (29 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> *Análisis de sangre. Tenía la tsh algo alta. En 4'30. Tampoco es tanto para la cara de susto de mi doctora.... el límite está en 3 y pico.
> A la semana me hacen otros sólo de perfil tiroideo, y sale la tsh en 1'20 :| y los anticuerpos tpo y tiroglobulina bastante altos.
> No entiendo absolutamente nada, ese cambio en la tsh...Y lo de los anticuerpos.... Parece hipotiroidismo autoinmune aunque he leído que hay gente que está toda la vida con esos anticuerpos altos y nunca desarrolla la enfermedad pero que es raro, que los normal es que antes o después de la cara.
> No tengo ni un síntoma. De hecho estoy perdiendo peso por otros temas. ¿alguien sabe si el estrés puede hacer que estos valores temporalmente se alteren?? ¿y luego sea reversible? ¿o ya estoy jodida de por vida?
> ...



Reduce el consumo de vegetales crucíferos (col, coliflor, repollo, etc) porque contienen mucha cantidad de sustancias que pueden afectar negativamente a la funcion de la tiroides. Este tipo de vegetales son estupendos para la inmensa mayoría pero para una persona que sufre hipotiroidismo no lo son, un par de días a la semana como mucho y bastante cocinados para eliminar lo más posible ese tipo de sustancias. También se eliminarán muchos nutrientes pero es lo que hay.

Debes de hacer ejericio pero de mucha intensidad y muy corta duración para intentar acelerar lo más posible el metabolismo. El ejercicio de larga duración tipo running o aeróbicos es contraproducente porque hará en tí un efecto contrario porque una persona que sufre hipotiroidismo responderá a ese tipo de estrés largo y continuo reduciendo el metabolismo. Series de sprints, sprints en cuesta, levantamiento de peso con bajas repeticiones (3-6) crosfitt, etc en definitiva cualquier tipo de deporte con intensidad te ayudará en esto.

Si no te los han hecho hazte análisis de B6., B12, selenio, yodo, hierro y zinc para ver si los tienes bajos. Son esenciales para la función de la tiroides y si los tienes bajos probablemente deberías de pensar en suplementarte con ellos. Es lo que hay.

Pase lo que pase ni se te ocurra restringir por lo que sea las calorías porque entonces será la pescadilla que se muerde la cola.

Cuidado con todos los potingues que se ponen muchas mujeres sobre la piel porque muchísimos de ellos se comen literalmente la T4.

Y por último, ya que se soy muy cansino con esto pero el ejercicio de corta duración pero intenso es lo ideal para equilibrar los niveles hormonales del organismo. En tí debería de ser obligación hacerlo y sin excusas.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Dugongo (29 Abr 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Reduce el consumo de vegetales crucíferos (col, coliflor, repollo, etc) porque contienen mucha cantidad de sustancias que pueden afectar negativamente a la funcion de la tiroides. Este tipo de vegetales son estupendos para la inmensa mayoría pero para una persona que sufre hipotiroidismo no lo son, un par de días a la semana como mucho y bastante cocinados para eliminar lo más posible ese tipo de sustancias. También se eliminarán muchos nutrientes pero es lo que hay.
> 
> Debes de hacer ejericio pero de mucha intensidad y muy corta duración para intentar acelerar lo más posible el metabolismo. El ejercicio de larga duración tipo running o aeróbicos es contraproducente porque hará en tí un efecto contrario porque una persona que sufre hipotiroidismo responderá a ese tipo de estrés largo y continuo reduciendo el metabolismo. Series de sprints, sprints en cuesta, levantamiento de peso con bajas repeticiones (3-6) crosfitt, etc en definitiva cualquier tipo de deporte con intensidad te ayudará en esto.
> 
> ...



tus consejos sirven para el hipotiroidismo no autoinmune. Para Hashimoto en absoluto aplica, lo siento, es completamente equivocado.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Abr 2017)

Dugongo dijo:


> *tus consejos sirven para el hipotiroidismo no autoinmune. Para Hashimoto en absoluto aplica, lo siento, es completamente equivocado.*



Mis consejos sirven como un estilo aplicado permanentemente a tu vida, entonces en ese momento podrías decidir si realmente te sirven o no. 

La vida está llena de gente que no se puso ninguna excusa para seguir hacia delante. Por ejemplo tenemos a Ramón Arroyo que sufría una enfermedad autoinmune por la cual los médicos le pronosticaron que podría solo caminar apenas 200 metros con mucho esfuerzo. Pero él no se arrugó ni se refugió en la autocompasión (bueno al principio un poco si pero eso es normal) y no solo logró caminar más de 200 metros sino que logró participar en el Ironman. Si no me equivoco eso son casi 4 Km nadando, 180 Kms en bicicleta y para rematar correr una Maratón.

*Ahora sé que los límites pueden romperse, que nadie debe decirte qué puedes hacer y qué no puedes hacer, que tus capacidades solo las conoces tú y que rendirse nunca es una opción. No, al menos, antes de empezar. Siempre que te marques retos ambiciosos, pero alcanzables, todo depende de ti.* 

Ve y dile a este señor que los que están en lo cierto eran los médicos y que él es el equivocado.

Saludos.


----------



## Momo L (30 Abr 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Análisis de sangre. Tenía la tsh algo alta. En 4'30. Tampoco es tanto para la cara de susto de mi doctora.... el límite está en 3 y pico.
> A la semana me hacen otros sólo de perfil tiroideo, y sale la tsh en 1'20 :| y los anticuerpos tpo y tiroglobulina bastante altos.
> No entiendo absolutamente nada, ese cambio en la tsh...Y lo de los anticuerpos.... Parece hipotiroidismo autoinmune aunque he leído que hay gente que está toda la vida con esos anticuerpos altos y nunca desarrolla la enfermedad pero que es raro, que los normal es que antes o después de la cara.
> No tengo ni un síntoma. De hecho estoy perdiendo peso por otros temas. ¿alguien sabe si el estrés puede hacer que estos valores temporalmente se alteren?? ¿y luego sea reversible? ¿o ya estoy jodida de por vida?
> ...






Muy de acuerdo con Zapatitos en los deficitis de vitaminas y minerales con el hipo. Además de los disruptores endocrinos de todas las mierdas de cremas, jabones y demás que nos echamos en la piel. Goitrogenos muy cocinados:col, brocoli, coliflor y demás familia. Cuidado con el gluten también porque tiene una proteína, la gliadina, con la que el cuerpo se confunde y acaba atacandose asimismo. De los lácteos tampoco hablan muy bien, por la caseína. Comida procesada fuera. Muy importante: magnesio, hierro, vitamina D, las B, y superimportante encontrar un endocrino ACTUALIZADO.

Hay dos grupos en facebook de hipotiroideos que saben mucho del tema y en el que te ayudan con dudas, además de tener información muy interesante en archivos para ayudar a entender la enfermedad. Son Hipotiroideos libres y Tiroiditis de Hashimoto. 

Luego está Montse Reus, una nutricionista exhiporiroidea que ha conseguido eliminar la levo, con alimentación paleo y suplementación. Y la página de la que ya hablé antes, Comoentenderatuendocrino, de Africa Villarroel, una endocrina actualizada que trata el tema mirando todo el cuerpo, no solo la tiroides. Todos estos van en ls línea de este hilo.

Mucha suerte en el camino.


----------



## Diliana (30 Abr 2017)

Buenos días chicos!

He estado calladita, pero siempre que puedo os leo. 

Bueno, pues una de las razones por las que no he participado mucho es, primero, porque no he podido seguir muchas pautas y, segundo, porque desde hace un año tengo problemas con mi jefe (no el trabajo en sí) que me ha llevado a un burnout de libro por acoso. Los que lo han sufrido ya saben lo que es, y lo que no lo sepan pues me alegro de que no os hayáis visto metidos en esta dinámica.

Total, estoy hecha un trapo. Intentó cuidarme y mejorar en estos días que me han dado la baja. Pero voy regular por no decir mal. He pasado tanto estrés que he perdido 6 kgs en una semana para luego subir, bajar, sobrepasarlos, volver a bajarlos, ... Me noto descompensada en todo. He llegado a tener la tensión arterial a 18 con 35 años. En conclusión, soy un cuadro flamenco y el cuerpo me pide azúcar.

No me atrevo a hacerme unos análisis de sangre. Siempre digo dame un tiempo que coja un poco de sol y me lanzo (vivo en el norte de Europa y ando escasa siempre de vitamina D). El forero Dugongo le ha puesto a Elena los siguientes puntos que los doy casiiiii TODOS:

"Si te sientes identificada con alguno o varios de estos:
- tus "problemas " de acumulación de grasa están en culo, brazos y caderas pero también en el no problema tetas.
- tienes síndrome premenstrual, con dolor, sensibilidad etc.
- justo antes de la regla y durante, gastas más papel higiénico cuando cagas ( heces más pegajosas e incluso flotantes) y cagas más a menudo
- piel seca / atopica / eccema
- granitos en los antebrazos
- ser friolera
- estar cansada y tener músculos que " no responden"
- durante la primera mitad del ciclo femenino estás mejor y durante la segunda estás más pocha en cuanto a ánimo, lentitud mental, despistes etc.
- te pones roja al hacer deporte o pasar vergüenza o enfadarte
- migrañas"

He dejado de hacer HIIT, primero, por las taquicardias con las que he vivido y luego por debilidad muscular. Como apunte, decir que he hecho deporte toda mi vida y hasta los 27 años a nivel competición entrenando 3 y 4 horas al día. Hasta hace un mes, las piernas me fallaban como si no tuviera tono muscular.

Me gusta leeros y saber vuestra opinión. Qué haríais en mi situación de estrés? Estoy de baja y no voy a volver al trabajo anterior. A parte de salirme otro, mi jefe me despidió alegando causas económicas durante el tercer día de baja (y era mi primera, no penséis que le había hecho una cadena jjjjj). Estoy contenta porque no vuelvo al infierno de mediocridad pero tengo muchas ganas de ponerme bien y volver a estar fuerte. 

Toda opinión o sugerencia es bienvenida! Quiero hacer todo por pasar página y entrar en el nuevo trabajo como me merezco. Serena y bien. 

Pero chicos, el cuerpo me pide azuuuuuucar, intentó comer cacao en su lugar y hacer buenas comidas. Pero me es difícil, tengo ganas de atracarme con la comida (y si es azúcar bollitero mejor). No puedo volver a las pautas de hace casi un año donde me puse muy fuerte y muy bien de peso. Se me resiste la "paleo".

Bueno, pues eso, sugerencias, ideas, ... Para los trolls del hilo: primero, la paleo no me llevo al estrés y, segundo, no, no soy una paguitera jjjjjj.

Finalmente, os quiero mencionar los problemas legales que ha tenido el Dr Noakes de Sud África por promover una dieta baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasas. Ha sido llevado a juicio por una asociación de médicos de su país (no sé exactamente cuál ahora).

Aquí hay mucha tela y muchos intereses detrás ...


----------



## zapatitos (30 Abr 2017)

orcinsu dijo:


> *Acabo de ver este video del canal de powerexplosive donde dicen que no se puede modificar tu set point.*
> 
> Un saludo



Lo que dice ese señor choca frontalmente con una realidad incuestionable demostrada empiricamente por todos los que llevan décadas dedícandose a estas cosas: *Cuanto más tiempo lleves con ese porcentaje de grasa corporal menos te costará mantenerlo o en caso de perderlo volverlo a recuperar. Y viceversa, cuanto más tiempo lleves con un porcentaje de obesidad más te costará perderlo y más facilmente lo podrías recuperar*

Evidentemente no esperes hacer una adaptación así haciendo una definición en el veranito para la playa, la adaptación se produce lentamente con el paso del tiempo, pero al final ocurre.

El cuerpo humano tiene una capacidad de adaptación tremenda y aún muy desconocida. Otra cosa es que mantener porcentajes tan bajos de grasa sea sano o no, ahí ya se podría discutir bastante más.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 10:01 ----------




Diliana dijo:


> *Buenos días chicos!
> 
> He estado calladita, pero siempre que puedo os leo.
> 
> ...



¿En qué deporte competías?

Sobre las taquicardias, con esa tensión tan alta normal que te den o que te dieran. Ten por cuenta que el deporte de alta intensidad puede elevar bastante la tensión en el momento de su práctica y si ya partes desde el principio desde 180 pues te puedes imaginar. Baja tu tensión a algo más normal y en principio deberían de desaparecer.

Y sobre los análisis, si te los haces al menos podrías saber con bastante más certeza cual es tu punto de partida y por tanto comenzar a actuar para solucionar tus problemas o al menos intentarlo. Con la ignorancia y tapándote los ojos solo conseguirás que estos crezcan y crezcan sin parar hasta que a lo mejor esos problemas se conviertan en irreversibles. Ahora a lo mejor son irreversibles o a lo mejor no lo son osease no tienes ninguna forma de saberlo solo suposiciones que están bien como práctica teórica pero solo son eso osease suposiciones. Primero se actua y después cuando ya has actuado si apetece y si se tiene tiempo libre se pone uno a llorar, pero lo primero siempre es actuar y no dilatar las cosas en el tiempo porque las cosas dificilmente desaparecen solas ignorándolas o haciendo que transcurra el tiempo.

Es mi filosofía y mi consejo, después allá cada cual que es su vida y su cuerpo.

Saludos.


----------



## Diliana (30 Abr 2017)

Touche Zapatitos!

Venga esta semana voy ... En junio me ingresan un dia en el hospital para evaluar los daños del estrés y me harán todo tipo de pruebas (no sólo de sangre, también a nivel de daño cerebral, aquí se toman en serio estas cosas ...) O sea, no tengo escapatoria real a los análisis. 

La tensión gracias a Dios está controlada ahora.Pero el HIIT ni me va bien ahora (ya lo he intentado). Voy al gym como las Charos, cuatro cosas y sauna ... 

Gracias!


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 Abr 2017)

Dugongo dijo:


> tus consejos sirven para el hipotiroidismo no autoinmune. Para Hashimoto en absoluto aplica, lo siento, es completamente equivocado.



Vaya lío. A ver si puedo no rallarme mucho, lo mío fijo que es fruto del estrés, no tengo síntomas, espero que se regule todo...si no lo mismo se cumplen los deseos de alguno.... Ya seguiré contandoos.


----------



## Indignado (30 Abr 2017)

Diliana dijo:


> Pero chicos, el cuerpo me pide azuuuuuucar, intentó comer cacao en su lugar y hacer buenas comidas. Pero me es difícil, tengo ganas de atracarme con la comida (y si es azúcar bollitero mejor). No puedo volver a las pautas de hace casi un año donde me puse muy fuerte y muy bien de peso. Se me resiste la "paleo".



Parece una tonteria pero un truco que no falla para evitar cierto tipo de comida es simplemente no comprarla :Baile:


----------



## zapatitos (30 Abr 2017)

Diliana dijo:


> *Touche Zapatitos!
> 
> Venga esta semana voy ... En junio me ingresan un dia en el hospital para evaluar los daños del estrés y me harán todo tipo de pruebas (no sólo de sangre, también a nivel de daño cerebral, aquí se toman en serio estas cosas ...) O sea, no tengo escapatoria real a los análisis.
> 
> ...



A mí me detectaron una taquiarritmia congénita, por supuesto y como todo el mundo ejercí mi derecho al pataleo (porqué a mí, pero que desgraciadito que soy, buá buá esto no es justo buá buáaaa, etc etc) pero una vez ejercido me puse inmediatamente manos a la obra y consulté no a uno sino a tres especialistas para tener varias opiniones distintas. Por suerte es benigna y en principio no es demasiado problemática. Siempre existe la pequeña posibilidad de que en un esfuerzo sufras alguna cosa como la muerte súbita pero personalmente el vivir con miedo nunca será una opción para mí y una vez analicé todos los datos disponibles, pros y contras decidí seguir con mi vida tal y como la llevaba y si me toca si algún día me toca pues que se le va a hacer y así es la vida. Otros con lo mismo habrán decidido llevar un ritmo de vida supertranquila y por supuesto es su opción respetable.

También tengo escoliosis y un defecto raro también congénito en dos vértebras lumbares con las que nací completamente soldadas entre ellas. Me dieron la opciòn de operar para desunirlas pero la descarté porque había bastantes posibilidades de que saliera mal y quedarte peor que estabas incluso acabar en silla de ruedas.

Los médicos me dijeron que totalmente descartado el ejercicio intenso y que intentara buscarme un trabajo donde no se manejara peso, sin embargo mi trabajo durante casi toda mi vida laboral ha consistido en estar en una fábrica donde durante 8 horas manejaba cosas como planchas pesadas de metal para cortarlas y he sido competidor de powerlifting a alto nivel. También competí con resultados bastante más mediocres en kickboxing, ajedrez y ahora en carreras populares puramente por hobby.

Con esto no quiero decir que alguien que sufra una arritmia se ponga a correr como los locos o que alguien que tenga problemas graves en los lumbares se ponga a levantar pesos máximos como si no hubiera una mañana, simplemente que chille y pataleee un poquito porque por supuesto tiene derecho a ello como yo lo tuve, pero que inmediatamente después se ponga manos a la tarea, recopile toda la información posible de diversas fuentes y después que friamente analice los pros y contras (que siempre los hay) y a partir de ahí tome la decisión que crea más conveniente para él.

Pero quedarse siempre acurrucado en un rincón diciéndose que desgraciado que soy, que mal me trata la vida, etc etc etc nunca debe de ser opción. La vida es como es y hay que tomarla como lo que es, es ningún sitio está escrita que deba de ser justa y el deber de cada uno es conseguir todo lo que pueda con las armas que la vida le ha dado.

Es lo que siempre he intentado yo y con sus altibajos no puedo decir que me haya ido muy mal.

Saludos.


----------



## The Black Adder (30 Abr 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Parece una tonteria pero un truco que no falla para evitar cierto tipo de comida es simplemente no comprarla :Baile:



No es ninguna tontería. Es más, es una forma cojonuda de combatir la falta de fuerza de voluntad.

Hace ya casi diez años no estaba contento con mi peso. Sin llegar a estar gordo claramente me sobraban kilos, así que decidí tomármelo en serio, estudié un poco el tema y decidí cambiar mi forma de comer. Esencialmente me puse a seguir la Dieta Montignac, que no deja de ser una variante de las dietas que se han comentado este hilo (o en la parte que he leído, porque es muy largo). A día de hoy sigo comiendo así (aunque no soy muy estricto y de vez en cuando "peco").

Curiosamente, la principal dificultad con la que me encontré al principio es que soy muy goloso. Si hay algo dulce en casa, va a durar poco. Y si a las once de la noche me daban ganas de comer galletas y en el armario había un paquete de galletas, me las comía.

Después de pelearme con esto durante unas semanas, me di cuenta de que era muchísimo más fácil tener fuerza de voluntad a la hora de la compra (que además no sueles hacer con el estómago vacío, cuando tienes hambre) que en casa a las once de la noche, con el paquete de galletas a una habitación de distancia.

Así que no es ninguna tontería. Es muchísimo más fácil no comprar mierda que no comérsela una vez comprada, en un momento de hambre o gula. Por cierto, en ese sentido las tiendas de chinos han hecho mucho daño: ahora, si te apetecen galletas a las once de la noche y no tienes en casa, puedes bajar a comprarlas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Abr 2017)

Siguiendo el hilo argumental de no comprar mierdas, se llena la despensa de cosas de picoteo saludables, que los primeros dias vas a ir loco haciendo viajes a la despensa.

El primer mes picoteaba COSAS MUY CALORICAS, vaya si eran caloricas, a saber:
- Almendras
- Higos secos
- Orejones
- Anacardos.
- Nueces
- Tocino iberico
- Morro iberico frito

Cuando lleves quince dias zampando como un cabron y con tres kilos menos, el dulce empieza a quedarse en el olvido. En un mes estas desintoxicado.

A los dos meses al menos en mi caso ya cualquier cosa dulce te da asco.

Lo importante es mentalizarse de que puedes comer lo que te pida el cuerpo mientras sean alimentos reales. El cuerpo ya se autorregula y consigue llegar a un equilibrio y tampoco te apetece picotear ya que no hay azucar adictiva en tu dieta. Pasas el dia con dos o tres comidas tan ricamente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Siguiendo el hilo argumental de no comprar mierdas, se llena la despensa de cosas de picoteo saludables, que los primeros dias vas a ir loco haciendo viajes a la despensa.
> 
> El primer mes picoteaba COSAS MUY CALORICAS, vaya si eran caloricas, a saber:
> - Almendras
> ...



Joder, a mí me pasó exactamente lo mismo, me inflaba a nueces y almendras. Ahora los tarros con frutos secos me duran tres o cuatro veces más que antes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Abr 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Joder, a mí me pasó exactamente lo mismo, me inflaba a nueces y almendras. Ahora los tarros con frutos secos me duran tres o cuatro veces más que antes.



Por eso cuando me sale el listo de turno hablandome de calorias me descojono en su cara. El mes que MAS CALORIAS ingieres es el mes que MAS ADELGAZAS.

Que se empeñan en querernos vender la cuadratura del circulo y la cosa es bien sencilla. Deja de comer mierda procesada, come de lo demas sin limite y olvidate del sobrepeso.

Luego ya discutimos que alimentos son mas saludables esa es la segunda parte.

Y la tercera, no vuelvas a comer mierda procesada mas que en algun evento social cuando ya estes en tu peso.

Es acojonantemente sencillo.


----------



## Pirro (30 Abr 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es acojonantemente sencillo.



Y tan sencillo que con esta forma de comer estamos haciendo daño a distintos lobbies, a saber:

- Monsanto y demás grandes productores de cereales

- Todas esas multis que venden mierda procesada around the world

- Los mass mierdas que tienen entre los fabricantes de basura procesada a sus principales anunciantes

- Al gremio de nutricionistas que vive de poner dietas complejas y difíciles de seguir a todas esas personas con sobrepeso.

Hay demasiados intereses en que no cambie el paradigma dietético. Pero pese a todo, la verdad, lenta y consistentemente se acabará imponiendo. Aunque tarde décadas.

Pasa un poco como con el ayuno. Hay pocos estudios sobre sus efectos en el cuerpo humano por una sencilla razón: NADIE GANA DINERO cuando alguien ayuna, por lo que no hay ni habrá nunca ningún interés en promocionar sus efectos beneficiosos. Y cuando se promocionan dietas "detox" lo hacen para vender cualquier mierda que has de tomar durante el ayuno en cantidades industriales, imputándoles a esa mierda los beneficios causados por haber ayunado.

Quizá todos hagmos esto sólo por salud y por encontrarnos mejor. Pero nadie podrá negar la vertiente ideológica que tiene esta forma de comer.


----------



## Indignado (30 Abr 2017)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> No es ninguna tontería. Es más, es una forma cojonuda de combatir la falta de fuerza de voluntad.
> 
> Curiosamente, la principal dificultad con la que me encontré al principio es que soy muy goloso. Si hay algo dulce en casa, va a durar poco. Y si a las once de la noche me daban ganas de comer galletas y en el armario había un paquete de galletas, me las comía.
> 
> ...



A esto me refiero , "parece pero no es" como parece que los supermercados ponen sus productos de forma aleatoria cuando lo tienen todo medido al dedillo para que gastemos en sus mierdas.









Como comprar inteligente y saludable en el supermercado
19 juegos mentales del supermercado que te hacen comprar más comida chatarra


----------



## Dugongo (30 Abr 2017)

Diliana dijo:


> Buenos días chicos!
> 
> He estado calladita, pero siempre que puedo os leo.
> 
> ...



Oye, que soy forera, no florero! 

Tiene solución y es bien fácil así que tranquila. Busca el placer. Párate a pensar qué te da gusto y separa tiempo para eso. Lo que sea: sentarte a mirar las nubes pasar con una taza de té caliente entre las manos, acariciar un animal doméstico, vestirte o arroparte con lana de cachemir/seda, escuchar algo agradable, follar, cocinar a fuego lento mientras revuelves la olla sin pensar en nada o cualquier otro movimiento ritmico en el que tu mente desconecte de otras cosas y se centre en esa actividad, que sea leeeeenta. Las japonesas con la ceremonia del té como ejemplo. Tengo amigas que hacen manualidades estúpidas solo por el hecho de relajarse. Incluso jugar con plastilina.

Además, busca contacto humano cariñoso, como charlar tranquilamente con una amiga, abrazaros con caaaalma... Tienes que aumentar la oxitocina. Y llegar al punto en el que "te dé igual" lo que te estresa, tú te lo estás pasando bien haciendo lo que sea en ese momento y si hay algo malo a lo que volver, ya llegará, pero durará el tiempo que sea, no las 24h/7. 

No pasa nada por tener ratos de estrés y ansiedad siempre y cuando tengas ratos de placer. Es el no poder compensar lo que crea la ansiedad generalizada.

Si por lo que dices tienes exceso de estrogenos, haz lo que dije. Y no tomes alcohol por cierto. Té de tulsi, y cosas así bien.

Verás que cuando estés centrada en disfrutar con otros sentidos, no tendrás tanta ansia por el gusto dulce. Poco a poco ve disminuyendo.

El deporte, si te desfoga y te gusta, bien. Si no, obligada no lo hagas por ahora. Empieza saliendo a dar paseos mientras piensas en lo que vas viendo, imaginando historias, cosas. Párate a mirar algo que te guste, quédate empanada con alguna chorrada, como si no tuvieras absolutamente ninguna prisa en ir a ningún lado. 

Y piensa: estoy aquí y ahora haciendo lo que me da la gana. Quita de tu cabeza que tu vida son obligaciones.

Poco a poco, tu pulso va bajando, tu cuerpo se recupera y vuelves a tener control de él


----------



## Momo L (30 Abr 2017)

Lo triste es cuando hablas con la mayoría de la gente y por intentar comida de verdad y lo más sana posible, te tratan de loca y de obsesionada! 
Y cuando les explicas como va tu enfermedad autoinmune y cómo influye en ella comer mierda, te miran con cara de tú que sabrás, que para eso están los médicos que tan bien hacen sus trabajos!
Que impotencia! Y cuanta ignorancia hay y confianza ciega en esta mierda de sistema!


----------



## Rauxa (1 May 2017)

Yo con mis alumnos de bachillerato, cada año les pego una sesión teórica de nutrición.
De mis labios nunca sale la palabra paleodieta ni siquiera nutrición evolutiva.

Empiezo por preguntar si saben lo que son los macronutrientes y cuales son. El 80% ni idea. De los micronutrientes, mejor ni hablar.
Y luego les pregunto cuales son los preceptos oficiales de la nutrición actual. Ahí me salen con la pirámide actual: la base para las harinas, comer 5 veces al día, no comer grasas....
Y a partir de ahí, yo voy metiendo cizaña:
Les cuento básicamente que nuestras 2 vías energéticas son:
- Grasas (esfuerzos suaves y moderados)
- Azúcares (Esfuerzos fuertes e intensos)

Y que no tiene mucho sentido comer tanto azúcar/hidrato y comer tan poca grasa, con nuestro estilo de vida.
Les digo que se miren a ellos mismos y a gente obesa que conozcan. Les pregunto si tienen sobrepeso por culpa de:
- Azúcares/hidratos?
- Grasas buenas?

Les hago la diferenciación entre grasas buenas y malas y de los distintos tipos de hidratos:
- Naturales: frutas y verduras
- Refinados y procesados: pastas, cereales, harinas en general.
Les explico que las harinas de por sí no son muy nutritivas. Basta con mirar cualquier tabla por internet y ver qué lleva 100 grs de harina. 

Obviamente no hablo de eliminar nada, ni de implementar ayunos ni nada de eso. Simplemente me aseguro que sepan colocar cada alimento dentro de los 3 macronutrientes y que vean que de cada macro, hay cosas buenas y malas.
Y que las recomendaciones oficiales de comer tantos hidratos (1er y 2o escalón de la pirámide), no tienen mucho sentido con nuestro tipo de vida.
Que el azúcar, bioquímicamente se transforma en grasa y que la grasa dietética no se transforma en grasa. Que pueden comer olivas, cocos y aguacates, sin problemas.

Precisamente la semana pasada tuve la charla con las 3 clases de bachiller que tengo.
De los 30 alumnos que tengo en cada clase, un 50% ya tiene algo de sobrepeso (algunos son ya considerados como gordos).

De lo que me dijeron, me quedo con:

- Frutos secos, aguacates, son muy calóricos y por tanto hay que comerlos poco o nada. De hecho la mayoría ni los prueba y absolutamente nadie los tiene como habituales en su dieta.
- El plátano tiene mucho azúcar.
- Patatas de bolsa, bollería, refrescos...ya saben que no son sanos, pero con moderación no hay problema. Que no pasa nada. ("que qué coño va a ser problema la coca cola de después de entrenar").

Lo del plátano me mató y más cuando me lo dijo una de las chicas gorditas:
"yo no como plátano pq tiene mucho azúcar y eso engorda".

Y le respondo:
"A ver María, te veo todos los martes en el primer descanso del día (tenemos 2 descansos de 25' durante la mañana), con tu amiga Ana, comiendo una bolsa industrial de Boca Bits y resulta que tu problema es el plátano?"

Claro está, que no me respondió. La ansiedad los mata. Tenemos 2 descansos y eso que tiene su parte buena, tiene su parte mala con adolescentes. A lo mejor en uno de los dos descansos comen fruta y en algunos casos los ves con el tapper con frutos secos y pasas. Pero en la mayoría de casos:
- Bocadillo. Es el rey de los desayunos. Pan blanco, of course
- Patatas de bolsa
- Donetes
- Kits kats...
- Chuches
- Refrescos Ahora se les ha puesto de moda el Sprite (ya me contaréis...).
Al tener 2 descansos, siempre en al menos uno de los dos, terminan pecando de verdad. Y como pueden salir a la calle en los descansos, pues se van al Paki de la esquina y a comprar.

La mitad en casa ni desayunan (eso ya lo considero como bueno) y los que desayunan en casa toman:
- Leche + cereales o magdalenas. No me he encontrado a nadie que en casa coma frutas o frutos secos. Y ni hablar de desayunar un tomate con aguacate o una tortilla.

Y eso es lo que han conseguido los mass-media y los ejpertos:
Que los adolescentes (que saben de todo), le tengan "miedo" a los plátanos y a las almendras, y en cambio vean bien comer Doritos y coca colas, pq lo hacen con moderación. Eso sí, el 50% ya con sobrepeso.


----------



## malibux (1 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo del plátano me mató y más cuando me lo dijo una de las chicas gorditas:
> "yo no como plátano pq tiene mucho azúcar y eso engorda".
> 
> Y le respondo:
> "*A ver María, te veo todos los martes en el primer descanso del día (tenemos 2 descansos de 25' durante la mañana), con tu amiga Ana, comiendo una bolsa industrial de Boca Bits* y resulta que tu problema es el plátano?"



Jojo qué cabrón ::::

Buen resumen básico de lo que podemos decir al público general (y recordar ciertos conceptos básicos que a mi a veces se me olvidan).

Además en esas edades hay que sumar los picazos de insulina los fines de semana tras el típico botellón. Aunque creo que ahora ha debido bajar algo la obsesión con beber respecto a mi época, pero obviamente todavía lo hay. 

Yo flipo cuando explico las comidas que hay que evitar a la gente y joder, NADIE dice que coma cosas con harina, galletas, pasta....y están como un tonel. Entonces donde más "confiesan" es a la hora del desayuno con las tostaditas y demás. Pero vamos, no me creo que sólo por el pequeño pecado del desayuno ya estén así.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Jojo qué cabrón ::::
> 
> Buen resumen básico de lo que podemos decir al público general (y recordar ciertos conceptos básicos que a mi a veces se me olvidan).
> 
> ...



Lo del azucar ya lo tiene interiorizado mucha gente, pero no lo tienen que nutricionalmente un bocabits es exactamente igual al azucar. Las alumnas estan comiendo una bolsa 'de salado' que como va a engordar eso.

Si no lo ven con un aperitivo que es pura pasta de harina con todo el quimicefa dentro, imposible que lo vean con unas rosquilletas, un croisant o una empanadilla, y mucho menos con una inocente tostada de pan blanco.

El desayuno popular en las cafeterias de nuestra piel de toro es zumo de naranja, cafe con leche y tostada. Eso va con un sobre de azucar para el cafe con leche y otro para la tostada.

Ni una familia de chimpances desayuna una cantidad equivalente de azucares simples, hidratos en forma de harina y fructosa.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 May 2017)

En el trabajo todas las mañanas pasa lo mismo (desayuno con un grupo de 8 mujeres):

- Se sacan su pan integral y sus mierdas varias: Tomatito picadito, aceitito...en esto es postureo puro y duro, ya que tomate y aceite llevan lo mínimo y mucho pan.
- Se acompaña también de los bizcochos, dulces, y demás postres que llevan, ya que cada día una hace algo y lo lleva.
- Té, para no engordar con sacarina o mini azucarillos.
- Lo que picotean de los demás.

Y ahí estoy yo, con mi vaso de agua solo, o si me veo que necesito algo, mi plátano con avellanas tostadas.

Les ofrezco avellanas y no se las comen porque son muy calóricas y con la dieta no van bien (gñe)

Llega la hora de comer, y si como allí se repite otro patrón:
- Ensalada con atún bajo en grasa y mucha fruta dulce.
- Espaguettis de nosequepollas cereal con semillas de noseque y con pavo a la plancha.
- Arroz blanco con daditos de pavo y pimienta.

Y ahí estoy yo, comiendome unas lentejas de medio kilo a la que le echo tocino ibérico, panceta, chorizo, codillo o costilla o ternera...

Pero el que se va a morir de un infarto soy yo (y de ellas no hay ninguna delgada)


----------



## Rauxa (1 May 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Jojo qué cabrón ::::
> 
> Buen resumen básico de lo que podemos decir al público general (y recordar ciertos conceptos básicos que a mi a veces se me olvidan).
> 
> ...



Y no es todo. En un momento dado, sale alguno y me dice que como mucho 2 huevos a la semana por el tema del colesterol. Les comento que el colesterol dietético no aumenta nuestro colesterol.
Que eso es tan fácil como ir a una farmacia y mirárselo. Y todos con que si su padre no puede comer huevo o jamón o que la madre tiene que tomar leche desnatada.
Les dije que el colesterol viene a ser la policía y que esta acude cuando hay un problema (inflamación). Y la inflamación puede deberse a una mala alimentación (farinaceos refinados, azúcares), medicación, estrés, dormir poco... Pero que el colesterol no es causa de nada, simplemente la consecuencia de que algo no va muy bien. Que lo que hay que hacer es bajar la inflamación y no bajar la policia (colesterol).

Les dije de hacer la prueba:
15 días desayunando jamón, huevos y que se miraran el colesterol.
Y luego 15 días con su leche desnatada melmelada light, kellogs y tosta rica.

Y que compararan su colesterol.

Ni que decir tiene que más de uno y de dos (y de 5), me miraron con cara de loco. 

Simplemente les dije por finalizar: 
" Salís cada semana y seguro que caen unos cubatillas. Más de uno, ya es un buen fumador y estoy seguro que alguno porritos caen semanalmente. Desayunáis y merendáis bollería, en el mejor de los casos día sí y día no. Las coca colas y demás, están a la orden del día. Y las galletas "digestive" y los danoninos que os pensáis que son sanos, os los metéis a diario. Pero os dicen de comer a menudo un alimento natural como es el huevo -alimento con más nutrientes en la naturaleza- y se os ponen los pelos como escarpias" ::


Decir que no está todo perdido y muchos cogiendo apuntes y haciendo ver que me hacían caso, pero otros tantos, me miraban como el loco de la colina.


----------



## McNulty (1 May 2017)

A mí lo que me choca de la paleo, es que siendo tan efectiva para adelgazar sin traumas ni grandes esfuerzos, sea tan poco conocida por la gente.


----------



## Rauxa (1 May 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> A mí lo que me choca de la paleo, es que siendo tan efectiva para adelgazar sin traumas ni grandes esfuerzos, sea tan poco conocida por la gente.



No te creas, es mucha la gente que dice/sabe/recorta el tema farinaceos y azúcares. 

Otra cosa es que diga: un poco de pan no es malo, 4 galletas maría no son malas, una coca cola de vez en cuando...

Tengo 40 años y cuando era pequeño mi madre decía que la pasta engordaba. Así que de aguna manera, la mayoría es consciente del tema.
Otra cosa es que no lo tengan procesado.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (1 May 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> A mí lo que me choca de la paleo, es que siendo tan efectiva para adelgazar sin traumas ni grandes esfuerzos, sea tan poco conocida por la gente.



Es porque no hay mucho negocio, hay poco que te puedan vender... precisamente porque se huye del producto procesado.


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (1 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y no es todo. En un momento dado, sale alguno y me dice que como mucho 2 huevos a la semana por el tema del colesterol. Les comento que el colesterol dietético no aumenta nuestro colesterol.
> Que eso es tan fácil como ir a una farmacia y mirárselo. Y todos con que si su padre no puede comer huevo o jamón o que la madre tiene que tomar leche desnatada.
> Les dije que el colesterol viene a ser la policía y que esta acude cuando hay un problema (inflamación). Y la inflamación puede deberse a una mala alimentación (farinaceos refinados, azúcares), medicación, estrés, dormir poco... Pero que el colesterol no es causa de nada, simplemente la consecuencia de que algo no va muy bien. Que lo que hay que hacer es bajar la inflamación y no bajar la policia (colesterol).
> 
> ...



Los alimentos sique intervienen en el colesterol, sino mira el aceite de oliva, yo pase de tener el colesterol "bueno" bajo, y aumentando el consumo de este, en ensaladas, etc, ha pasado a estar alto y me ha bajado el malo, asi que si interviene la alimentacion en este, lo de los huevos es una tonteria, comer huevos asiduamente ea de lo mas completo que existe, es mas, no existe ningun alimento con tanta proporcion alta de los aminoacidos esenciales en nuestra variedad de alimentos, por comerte 5 huevos a la semana, eso si, en forma de tortilla o cocidos, porque si te lo comes fritos, ya me diras, pero eso la alimentacion si interviene en el colesterol.


----------



## Rauxa (1 May 2017)

Frankyyyy21 dijo:


> Los alimentos sique intervienen en el colesterol, sino mira el aceite de oliva, yo pase de tener el colesterol "bueno" bajo, y aumentando el consumo de este, en ensaladas, etc, ha pasado a estar alto y me ha bajado el malo, asi que si interviene la alimentacion en este, lo de los huevos es una tonteria, comer huevos asiduamente ea de lo mas completo que existe, es mas, no existe ningun alimento con tanta proporcion alta de los aminoacidos esenciales en nuestra variedad de alimentos, por comerte 5 huevos a la semana, eso si, en forma de tortilla o cocidos, porque si te lo comes fritos, ya me diras, pero eso la alimentacion si interviene en el colesterol.



No digo que no intervenga. Si te hinchas a harinas y azúcares te subirá el colesterol. Fíjate si interviene...
Si tu cuerpo ve que no le das colesterol, tu cuerpo lo tendrá que fabricar. Y lo fabricará en exceso.


----------



## McNulty (1 May 2017)

Datem dijo:


> Es porque no hay mucho negocio, hay poco que te puedan vender... precisamente porque se huye del producto procesado.



Si, yo creo que es la hipótesis más probable. La paleo va contra muchísimos intereses.


----------



## Rauxa (1 May 2017)

Aquí detrás están las técnicas y manipulaciones de masas. 

Desde un punto de vista oficial ya nos dicen que la comida natural es la mejor. Ya nos dicen que la bollería es mala.

Pero raramente veréis un anuncio de aguacates en la TV. El 90% de los anuncios de comida son de comida procesada y ultraprocesada.
A través de los impuestos también es otra forma de guiar a la gente lo que hay que comprar. Cualquier mierda procesada te sale por menos de 1 euro. En cambio 1 kg de aguacates o de jamoncito o de aceite de coco virgen, te sale por un riñón.

A partir de aquí, se "inventan" dolores, enfermedades... que curiosamente se agravan con la comida natural (huevos, lácteos enteros, frutos secos...).

El de la bata blanca, te dará por hecho de que la bollería es mala para la salud, pero cuando habla, te dice de limitar los huevos, frutos secos, carnes rojas... 
Lo de la bollería es tan de cajón y es algo tan evidente, que a penas sale. 

Y a la gente le quedan 2 cosas claras:

- Frutos secos y aguacates son muy calóricos. Huevos tienen mucho colesterol y el colesterol es la plaga del sXXI, pq te provocará un ataque al corazón.
- Hay que comer de todo y variado, así que por comer algun dia una magdalena y una coca cola no pasará nada.

Luego te salen los donuts enriquecidos con B12 y las chuches con VitC y tienes a mis alumnos de 16 años con sobrepeso y pensando que están comiendo bien.

De la misma forma que los políticos son los reyes de la manipulación dialéctica no lo son menos lo de la industria farmaceutica y alimentaria.


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2017)

Momo L dijo:


> *Lo triste es cuando hablas con la mayoría de la gente y por intentar comida de verdad y lo más sana posible, te tratan de loca y de obsesionada!
> Y cuando les explicas como va tu enfermedad autoinmune y cómo influye en ella comer mierda, te miran con cara de tú que sabrás, que para eso están los médicos que tan bien hacen sus trabajos!
> Que impotencia! Y cuanta ignorancia hay y confianza ciega en esta mierda de sistema!*



Eso te pasa por intentar dar explicaciones a quien no le interesan. Solo dale explicaciones a quien te lo pida y que veas interés en ello y a los demás que les vayan dando. 

Te irá bastante mejor con esta filosofía que si intentas ir convenciendo a todo el mundo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 15:37 ----------




McNulty dijo:


> *Si, yo creo que es la hipótesis más probable. La paleo va contra muchísimos intereses.*



El principal interés es que si dejas de comer alimentos procesados dejas de ser un adicto a la comida, no eres capaz de comer compulsivamente y por tanto dejas de ser un gran cliente para la industria alimenticia. Y eso sería la ruina para esa industria porque necesita al ejército de zombis devoracompulsivos consumiendo sin parar su millón de chorraditas que no sirven para nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (1 May 2017)

Me acordé de Rauxa cuando mi tía (anciana setentona) me explicó que tenía el colesterol y el azúcar alto. Le expliqué qué podía hacer y me dijo "¡no!, las galletas y el pan no me los toques" (así, sic, textualmente). ::

Pues nada, tita, sigue comiendo.

Supongo que hemos de ver el lado bueno de todo esto: más aguacates a repartir = menos precio a pagar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 May 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Me acordé de Rauxa cuando mi tía (anciana setentona) me explicó que tenía el colesterol y el azúcar alto. Le expliqué qué podía hacer y me dijo "¡no!, las galletas y el pan no me los toques" (así, sic, textualmente). ::
> 
> Pues nada, tita, sigue comiendo.
> 
> Supongo que hemos de ver el lado bueno de todo esto: más aguacates a repartir = menos precio a pagar.



Ahí te equivocas, no hay lado bueno. No sólo es la industria alimentaria sino la farmaceútica, quizá la más beneficiada de nuestra forma de alimentarnos, y a esa industria sí la pagamos todos, es la forma que han ingeniado, entre otras muchas (como la deuda), de extraer la riqueza de los países y los pueblos hacia unas pocas manos, es decir de esclavizarnos. Ya no se hace con un señor feudal al que debes servir, se hace así que es más correcto políticamente hablando y además ni te das cuenta, es como un feudalismo con vaselina...


----------



## McNulty (1 May 2017)

Me he dado cuenta de que es muy difícil encontrar zumos sin azúcar. Te tienes que ir a carrefoures grandes para encontrar zumos algo decentes y sin que les metan azúcar a saco. Solo queda hacértelos directamente tú claro.

Los que hay en el Mercadona o lidl que es donde yo compro, todos azucarados. sobre todo los que son mezclas raras, de kiwi piña coco y demás. Aún así me los sigo pillando aunque tengan algo de azúcar.


----------



## fff (1 May 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Me he dado cuenta de que es muy difícil encontrar zumos sin azúcar. Te tienes que ir a carrefoures grandes para encontrar zumos algo decentes y sin que les metan azúcar a saco. Solo queda hacértelos directamente tú claro.
> 
> Los que hay en el Mercadona o lidl que es donde yo compro, todos azucarados. sobre todo los que son mezclas raras, de kiwi piña coco y demás. Aún así me los sigo pillando aunque tengan algo de azúcar.



Tómate la naranja entera, sin piel. Mucho mejor que sólo su zumo.


----------



## Rauxa (1 May 2017)

Esto es lo que la comunidad de Madrid reparte en los centros escolares, como pauta de los que debería ser un buen desayuno.

Rebanadas de pan, pan de molde, galletas, cereales, magdalenas, yogur con azúcar (no vaya a ser que lo encuentren un poco agrio)...

Luego hay cosas "sanas", como la leche, pero a ver que entiende la gente como leche. Desde ese líquido blanco con cosas, desnatado, pasando por toda la batería de danacoles, danoninos... O sea, el concepto lácteo que podría ser sano, se puede convertir en pura mierda.
Y sobre todo, ponen la tilde en no dejar pasar muchas horas en ayunas (que será mejor comer magdalenas en lugar de estar en ayunas...)
Te incitan a variar, a crear un desayuno diferente cada día, así que dan paso a meter ahí cualquier mierda aunque sea de forma esporádica.

Y por lo que veo aún no entienden que si se considera al desayuno como la comida más importante del día, esta no tiene pq estar formada por danacoles, pan de molde o magdalenas. 

Lo he sacado de tuiter y los dietistas con las manos a la cabeza al ver esto (algo es algo), pero las respuestas de la gente.... Desde la persona que ya ve por donde nos conducen, desde el padre que dice "no hay para tanto, no? Qué problema hay en dar alguna galleta de vez en cuando? Qué problema tiene el pan de molde?

Pues en esas estamos. Yo creo que hay un % de la población que lo tiene meridianamente claro y otro %, que por más que se lo cuenten, nunca pensará que las galletas, magdalenas y otras lindezas (que por cierto van con el sello de los pediatras españoles y de la asociación de nutricionistas) puedan ser algo malo.

















EDITO:

Le das a un padre un alimento con 6 Vitaminas, hierro, calcio, cereales y con el sello de los PEdiatras españoles, y como coño va a ser malo eso?







Y como coño va a ser malo un bollycao de vez en cuando, cuando lleva cacao, leche y hierro? Y además con el sello de la Sociedad Española de Dietética y Ciencias de la alimentación.

Luego los magufos somos nosotros.






---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 18:55 ----------

Eso sí, son de piel fina:
Ante la petición que se ha realizado en algunos blogs y redes sociales a la Asociación Española de Pediatría (AEP) de retirar el “aval” de la Asociación a unas galletas, desde la AEP queremos aclarar lo siguiente:

La AEP no concede avales a ningún producto y cualquier alegación en este sentido por parte de una empresa es falsa. En cuanto la AEP ha conocido la existencia de dicha afirmación errónea en una web, la AEP ha exigido formalmente a la empresa responsable la rectificación inmediata del texto sobre un supuesto aval a las galletas Dinosaurus y se ha cerciorado de que ya ha procedido a su cambio (Adam Foods - Our Products) y que tal alegación no existe en ningún otro soporte informativo. La empresa ha solicitado disculpas asegurando que, salvo en este caso erróneo, la mención a un supuesto aval no figura en ningún producto de esta empresa.
La AEP, y siempre de acuerdo con las normas contenidas en su Marco Ético y con las recomendaciones de su Comité de Bioética, mantiene acuerdos de colaboración con organizaciones y entidades para fomento de la formación y programas de RSC (responsabilidad social corporativa) para actividades de promoción de la salud infantil, entre ellas, con empresas de distintos sectores. Estos acuerdos no afectan, en ningún caso a productos, y si estas empresas quieren hacer pública esta colaboración solo tienen autorización para señalar que son entidad “colaboradora” con la AEP.
No existen alimentos buenos o malos sino una alimentación saludable o no. En el caso de los niños hemos de conjugar idoneidad de la dieta y su aceptación por parte de los menores. La galletas –como otras formas de cereales– son buenos instrumentos para conseguir hacer una dieta variada y saludable. En este sentido, el Comité de Nutrición de la AEP considera que las galletas son un alimento sano si se consumen en las cantidades adecuadas y dentro de una dieta variada. Por ello, desde la AEP insistimos en la importancia de una alimentación equilibrada.
Tanto por su aceptación como por su valor nutricional, las galletas son un buen alimento para el desayuno y la merienda. Si se considera que el desayuno debe proporcionar un 25% del aporte energético de la dieta diaria para una dieta de 1.500 kcal, eso corresponde a 375 kcal, que supone un vaso de leche (140 kcal) + un paquete de 4 galletas (200 kcal) + 1 pieza de fruta pequeña (50-75 kcal). Igual podemos decir para la merienda.
A nivel general, las galletas, de acuerdo con la legislación española, son productos alimenticios elaborados fundamentalmente con una mezcla de harina, grasas comestibles, adicionado o no de azúcares sometido a un proceso de amasado y posterior tratamiento térmico, que dan lugar a un producto de presentación muy variada caracterizado por el bajo contenido en agua. “Las galletas se caracterizan por su elevado valor energético (400-490 kcal/100 gramos) y en su composición destaca el contenido en hidratos de carbono (60%-70%), entre los que se encuentran los polisacáridos (almidón) y altos contenido de azúcar (25%-35%); su contenido en lípidos es del 12%-25%. Los azúcares son el ingrediente básico de las galletas dulces y constituyen el 40% del total de hidratos de carbono.” “La ración media es de 4-5 unidades, que equivalen a 30-35 gramos de producto y un aporte energético de 135-160 kcal” (Tratado de Nutrición. Tomo II. Composición y Calidad Nutritiva de los Alimentos”. Angel Gil (editor) Panamericana, 2010).



Están de atar...
Suerte que especifican que contienen grasas comestibles...
Y venga a contar calorías.... Que es mejor 10 galletas que un puñado de almendras pq estas últimas son más calorícas.
E instan a comer galletas para el desayuno y merienda. 

Y al ver la obesidad infantal lo único que dicen es que los niños tienen que hacer más deporte....

Entendéis ahora el papel que juegan los medios de comunicación a la ampara de los intereses de la gran industria?


----------



## sada (1 May 2017)

Es un placer leeros 
No sé cómo aumentar la ingesta de grasa.. Al no poder tomar quesos nata ni mantequilla. 
Tomó una c de aceite de coco en la leche de almendra del desayuno tocino frito en lonchas a veces con la ensalada aguacate en forma de guacamole algún día pero no se me ocurre más


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Esto es lo que la comunidad de Madrid reparte en los centros escolares, como pauta de los que debería ser un buen desayuno.
> 
> Rebanadas de pan, pan de molde, galletas, cereales, magdalenas, yogur con azúcar (no vaya a ser que lo encuentren un poco agrio)...
> 
> ...



Todo lo arreglan con el manido balance energético, las gallinas que entran por las que salen, que no dudo yo que para dinero y sus bolsillos sí funciona.::


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Me acordé de Rauxa cuando mi tía (anciana setentona) me explicó que tenía el colesterol y el azúcar alto. Le expliqué qué podía hacer y me dijo "¡no!, las galletas y el pan no me los toques" (así, sic, textualmente). ::
> 
> Pues nada, tita, sigue comiendo.
> 
> Supongo que hemos de ver el lado bueno de todo esto: más aguacates a repartir = menos precio a pagar.*



Las estatinas y demás pastillas crónicas que toman ya millones de personas de más de 50 años no se las están pagando Rajoy y Montoro a medias sino que se las estamos pagando los que cotizamos al Estado como cabrones.

Fíjate en el precio de cada tipo de pastilla para "enfermedades" crónicas derivadas de la mala alimentación y después calcula los aguacates que se podrían comprar por ese dinero y entonces podrás decir si nos sale rentable mantener a tantos devorapanes o no.

Yo ya te adelanto que no nos sale nada rentable.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2017)

sada dijo:


> Es un placer leeros
> No sé cómo aumentar la ingesta de grasa.. Al no poder tomar quesos nata ni mantequilla.
> Tomó una c de aceite de coco en la leche de almendra del desayuno tocino frito en lonchas a veces con la ensalada aguacate en forma de guacamole algún día pero no se me ocurre más



Sada, sadita...::

- Aguacates.
- Frutos secos.
- Tocino iberico.
- Jamon iberico.
- Pescado azul, mejor fresco pero tambien alguna latita (sardinillas, caballa...)
- AOVE
- Huevos camperos.
- Cacao puro.
- Carnes grasas. Procura coger cabecero de lomo y no cinta, pavo mas que pollo, costillas suelen tener grasa...
- Manteca de cacao (no es facil de encontrar).
- Coco. Me compro el coco y me lo bebo y me lo como.
- Embutidos caseros.
- Casqueria. Suelo pillar una vez a la semana higaditos, sesos, o la corá entera. Sofritos con ajos tiernos.

Para ejemplo un boton, lo que cene anoche:

Platazo de brocoli, con dos morcillas, dos butifarras y dos huevos camperos... BAÑADOS EN AJIOLI CASERO.

Las morcillas mojadas en ajioli son un manjar. Ajioli: aove, huevo, limon, sal y ajo...batidora.

Despues me hice una naranja troceada con cacao y miel.

Despues le tire a las pipas y algunas almendras. Mas tarde un cacao con canela.

Creo que algo de grasa habia en mi cena.::

Otro boton para que no digan que solo comemos proteinas mi desayuno ha sido una naranja y una zanahoria grande con AOVE en la batidora. El cacao habitual tambien me lo he tomado. Desayuno grasovegano::

Sobre todo mentalizate, echale AOVE a todo. Ensaladas, verduras, o si comes pechuga que es poco grasa añadele AOVE... creo que la idea esta clara.


----------



## Rauxa (1 May 2017)

Esta es buena:
Si das sangre ayudas a 3 personas y como regalo tienes una hamburguesa y un refresco en McDonalds. 
O sea, por un lado la administración facilita que salvemos vidas y por otro lado, nos invita a dañarnos. Todo muy coherente y lógico.






Y además, estos ni se esconden. Asociación Española de la Arteroesclerosi. Siempre con el azúcar. Siempre con Panrico.






---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 21:53 ----------

Sobran comentarios:






---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 21:59 ----------

Mi duda es si estos niños se cepillan 3 veces al día con Binaca o Colgate?
Lo que está claro es que su alimentación no está formada ni por Donuts ni por danoninos







Y ahora sí, me voy a cenar que ya os he dado bastante la brasa. 
Pero antes, un mensaje de la madre de Paco León: ¡No seas Paleolítica!


----------



## Benedictio (1 May 2017)

Un hilo muy interesante

Dar las gracias a todos por sus valiosas aportaciones, especialmente a Adrenocromo, Rauxa, K. Smith.....

Queria preguntaros que opinais de la leche evaporada, con un % de grasa entre el 6 %y el 9 %

Tomo varios cafes cortados al día con esta leche
A veces tambien los tomo con leche de coco, pero me acaba cansando

Tuve una temporada de tomarlos con nata, pero tuve que dejarlo, porque me empezaron a doler las articulaciones, especialmete las rodillas

Gracias


----------



## Clavisto (2 May 2017)

Yo lo flipo.


----------



## sada (2 May 2017)

El aceite de palma es el &apos;último demonio&apos;, pero no es el único | ciencia-y-salud/salud | EL MUNDO


----------



## luiso350 (2 May 2017)

Pues yo estoy hasta la polla ya señores. Llevo mucho tiempo cuidando cada vez más mi alimentación pero ya ha llegado un punto en el que mi salud mental no está bien. No soy feliz comiendo como un canario.

Hoy en día vas a un supermercado y el 90% no se puede comprar porque lleva azúcar, aceite de lo que sea, almidones variados, meiz, harinas....

Al final te das cuenta de que solo puedes comer carne, pescado, verduras y fruta (con cuidado que tiene azúcar).

Yo paso ya. El tiempo que viva quiero ser feliz. Tengo 36 años y las analíticas siempre han sido perfectas, cuando comía de todo y ahora. 

Curiosamente, cuando mejor he estado físicamente en mi vida era cuando tenía 10-15 años. Comía de todo, Me metía unos tazones de leche con galletas maría y colacao que era mucha tela......y se me marcaban los abdominales como al que más. 

La diferencia entre aquel momento y este es sencillamente que me movía. Ahora trabajo en la oficina, coche, casa, y vuelta a empezar. Antes no paraba. Fútbol, correr, subirte a un árbol. Puro movimiento. Para mi ahí está la verdadera cuestión, la salud.

HAY QUE MOVERSE MUCHO. Yo voy a optar a partir de ahora por esto. No podré subir a árboles, pero pienso correr, andar, coger la bici, escalar y lo que haga falta. Pero pienso comer de todo lo que me haga feliz. 

Aquí estamos 2 días y no pienso pasar 1 y medio amargado.


----------



## angou (2 May 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo lo flipo.



No es de extrañar: lo único que les importa es el contenido de tu cartera, tu salud se la suda.


----------



## sada (2 May 2017)

Cataluña gravará la 'comida basura' y la bollería para frenar su consumo - elEconomista.es


----------



## Clavisto (2 May 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy hasta la polla ya señores. Llevo mucho tiempo cuidando cada vez más mi alimentación pero ya ha llegado un punto en el que mi salud mental no está bien. No soy feliz comiendo como un canario.
> 
> Hoy en día vas a un supermercado y el 90% no se puede comprar porque lleva azúcar, aceite de lo que sea, almidones variados, meiz, harinas....
> 
> ...


----------



## bizarre (2 May 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy hasta la polla ya señores. Llevo mucho tiempo cuidando cada vez más mi alimentación pero ya ha llegado un punto en el que mi salud mental no está bien. No soy feliz comiendo como un canario.
> 
> Hoy en día vas a un supermercado y el 90% no se puede comprar porque lleva azúcar, aceite de lo que sea, almidones variados, meiz, harinas....
> 
> ...



Lo primero que te quería comentar es que ya eres mayorcito y tuverás lo haces, es muy respetable.
Ahora empiezo a decirte que creo que si has leído este tocho de post no has entendido nada, nadie dice que haya que comer como un canario, con este tipo de alimentación si se hace bien no te quedas con hambre, incluso se regula la ansiedad por ella, así que algo has hecho mal

Otro error en el que creo que caes es pensar que comer comida procesada te va hacer mas feliz, pero viendo la cantidad de enfermedades inflamatorias que la gente desarrolla con la edad por culpa de su mala alimentación lo dudo mucho

Pero nada chico, tu vuelve a comer tus galletas maria y el día de mañana cuando tengas aterosclerosis, tensión alta o colesterol como vas a querer seguir siendo "feliz" te vas al médico a que te atiborre a pastillas


----------



## MAUSER (2 May 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy hasta la polla ya señores. Llevo mucho tiempo cuidando cada vez más mi alimentación pero ya ha llegado un punto en el que mi salud mental no está bien. No soy feliz comiendo como un canario.
> 
> Hoy en día vas a un supermercado y el 90% no se puede comprar porque lleva azúcar, aceite de lo que sea, almidones variados, meiz, harinas....
> 
> ...




Come lo que quieras, faltaría más, pero piensa que cuando envejeces el cuerpo no aguanta tan bien todas esas mierdas procesadas. Empieza tu nueva vida comiendo de todo lo prohibido, te sentirás mejor de mente mientras lo haces, pero después no, y el cuerpo se resentirá en silencio.

Satisface tu paladar y en unos cuantos años vas a estar en el taller como te ha dicho el forero anterior. Yo había días que me comía para desayunar un tazón de cereales con leche gigante y colacao, y estaba toda la mañana cansado y con dolor de estómago. Durante el día dos tabletas de chocolate. Hasta cinco platos de macarrones (unos especiales que me gustaban mucho) y estaba toda la tarde con dolor de estómago.
Un día por una apuesta me comí 20 hamburguesas... otro día el cocido de 17, tuve que salir corriendo del campo que me querían matar.
Hacía mucho ejercicio pero siempre tenía mi barriga... Ahora me miro al espejo y veo lo que es comer bien, con 52 años casi, marco abdominales.
Esta mañana me he medido el azúcar en sangre en ayunas y tenía 85. Cuando como fuera por compromisos me da miedo hasta medirla al día siguiente.

Es tu cuerpo y tu elección.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (2 May 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo lo flipo.



Vergonzoso. 

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 12:26 ----------




luiso350 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy hasta la polla ya señores. Llevo mucho tiempo cuidando cada vez más mi alimentación pero ya ha llegado un punto en el que mi salud mental no está bien. No soy feliz comiendo como un canario.
> 
> Hoy en día vas a un supermercado y el 90% no se puede comprar porque lleva azúcar, aceite de lo que sea, almidones variados, meiz, harinas....
> 
> ...



Créeme que te entiendo. :S lo malo es que a veces la vida es más larga de lo que pensamos y como desarrolles algún problema de salud....Pero claro, cuánta gente hay que fuma, no se menea y come fatal y están tan pichis ....


----------



## Indignado (2 May 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy hasta la polla ya señores. Llevo mucho tiempo cuidando cada vez más mi alimentación pero ya ha llegado un punto en el que mi salud mental no está bien. No soy feliz comiendo como un canario.
> 
> Hoy en día vas a un supermercado y el 90% no se puede comprar porque lleva azúcar, aceite de lo que sea, almidones variados, meiz, harinas....
> 
> ...



Jaja le dices a alguien que ha vivido una guerra o postguerra que la vida es una mierda porque solo puedes comer carne,pescado,marisco,verduras o frutas y seguro que te toma por loco

Puta vida tete ...



sada dijo:


> Cataluña gravará la 'comida basura' y la bollería para frenar su consumo - elEconomista.es



Lástima que este tipo de medidas solo tiene objetivo recaudar .. , si la cosa funciona pronto la veremos en toda España


----------



## Pirro (2 May 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy hasta la polla ya señores. Llevo mucho tiempo cuidando cada vez más mi alimentación pero ya ha llegado un punto en el que mi salud mental no está bien. No soy feliz comiendo como un canario.
> 
> Hoy en día vas a un supermercado y el 90% no se puede comprar porque lleva azúcar, aceite de lo que sea, almidones variados, meiz, harinas....
> 
> ...



Si has estado "comiendo como un canario" no has estado haciendo lo que aquí se propugna.

De todas maneras lo flipo con las adicciones. Quién sea adicto a la comida procesada y la necesite para "ser feliz", que no se les ocurra fumar ni probar ninguna droga de verdad. Les pulverizaría mente y cuerpo a la velocidad del rayo.


----------



## Clavisto (2 May 2017)

Hago una propuesta.

¿Nos los ponemos de firma? ¿quizá con alguna buena leyenda que la encabece?


----------



## Gumersindo (2 May 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Hago una propuesta.
> 
> ¿Nos los ponemos de firma? ¿quizá con alguna buena leyenda que la encabece?



Es la Sociedad Española de Arteriosclerosis, promoviendo activamente la arteriosclerosis desde 1987 ::

Es acongojante hoyga, y ni se esconden. A saber los "patrocinios" que no se hacen públicos.


----------



## Cazarr (2 May 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy hasta la polla ya señores. Llevo mucho tiempo cuidando cada vez más mi alimentación pero ya ha llegado un punto en el que mi salud mental no está bien. No soy feliz comiendo como un canario.
> 
> Hoy en día vas a un supermercado y el 90% no se puede comprar porque lleva azúcar, aceite de lo que sea, almidones variados, meiz, harinas....
> 
> ...



Moverte... y la edad, que 36 no son lo mismo que 15, supongo.

Pero, a todo esto, ¿has pensado en hacerte tus propias "guarradas" en casa? En vez de comprar el paquete de Oreo (que sí, es barato, fácil y rápido y yo era un adicto) te compras ingredientes lo más saludables posibles y haces tu propia versión casera de las Oreo.

Percibo cierto paralelismo entre "comer mal porque la vida son dos días" y los que fuman y se niegan a dejarlo "porque de algo hay que morir".

Se trata de comer sano y disfrutar a la vez, no de seguir una religión y hacer voto de castigo. Ánimo, hombre. Poco a poco.


----------



## Indignado (2 May 2017)

La foto de panrico viene de esta noticia:

LA SOCIEDAD ESPAÑOLA DE ARTERIOESCLEROSIS Y PANRICO COLABORAN EN LA PROMOCIÓN DE HÁBITOS DE VIDA SALUDABLES


Es una guerra muy difícil de ganar ,aunque tengamos la razón como la alimentación es después de la industria farmacéutica la que genera más dinero ,tienen dinero de sobra para sobornar a profesionales :







Y eso sin contar los científicos comprados por la industria del azúcar y/o cocacola 

verguenza ajena :ouch:


----------



## malibux (2 May 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Hago una propuesta.
> 
> ¿Nos los ponemos de firma? ¿quizá con alguna buena leyenda que la encabece?





Jojo ese fue profesor mío de Medicina Interna, menudo mal trago tiene que ser hacer un pacto de esos con Panrico/Donuts, madre mía 

_Civeira ha destacado el gran esfuerzo que está llevando a cabo Panrico, que se inició con la eliminación de las grasas trans de sus productos, consiguiendo alimentos más saludables desde el punto de vista cardiovascular, que encajan dentro de una dieta equilibrada. ''*Un exceso de grasas trans y de grasas saturadas en la dieta diaria eleva el colesterol, favorece la obesidad, y el resto de factores de riesgo vascular, aumentando las probabilidades de sufrir infartos o accidentes cerebrovasculares'*', ha explicado el presidente de la SEA._

Claro y el rico azucar glass a porrón que lleva el donuts, simplemente va a alimentar las neuronas del cerebro XD XD


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 May 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Jojo ese fue profesor mío de Medicina Interna, menudo mal trago tiene que ser hacer un pacto de esos con Panrico/Donuts, madre mía
> 
> _Civeira ha destacado el gran esfuerzo que está llevando a cabo Panrico, que se inició con la eliminación de las grasas trans de sus productos, consiguiendo alimentos más saludables desde el punto de vista cardiovascular, que encajan dentro de una dieta equilibrada. ''*Un exceso de grasas trans y de grasas saturadas en la dieta diaria eleva el colesterol, favorece la obesidad, y el resto de factores de riesgo vascular, aumentando las probabilidades de sufrir infartos o accidentes cerebrovasculares'*', ha explicado el presidente de la SEA._
> 
> Claro y el rico azucar glass a porrón que lleva el donuts, simplemente va a alimentar las neuronas del cerebro XD XD



Luego cuando decimos que los medicos son las putas del sistema nos llaman magufos.

Eso si, es un pacto win-win en toda regla, los de panrico a vender donuts 'saludables' a toda pastilla y los de la asociacion ampliando edificio para meter a los nuevos miembros y miembras.


----------



## sada (2 May 2017)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Para el forero al que no le da la vida comiendo "solo" carne, pescado, marisco, frutos secos, frutas y verduras, y en algunos casos como el mío lácteos, legumbres, patatas y arroz: lo importante es la tónica general, no la excepción. Comerse de vez en cuando un plato de macarrones es mejor que comerlos dos veces por semana.* Yo una vez al mes me voy al Dominos y me pongo fina, y no me influye en el peso*.
> 
> .



y no te da mono luego?


----------



## elmastonto (2 May 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> -Hipótesis 1: los monos engordaron porque comieron una dieta con más calorías. Hipótesis que no encaja con el resultado del estudio.
> 
> -Hipótesis 2: los monos comieron las mismas calorías, con la misma distribución de macros, pero engordaron porque los ácidos grasos trans provocan una respuesta hormonal que favorece la acumulación y crecimiento del tejido adiposo. Hipótesis compatible con el resultado del estudio.



Menos llorar con que si te insulto ni historias.. te dije "zote" antes cuando pusiste el otro estudio, sin más; qué tanto revuelo por eso? Al siguiente mensaje me la devolviste y además te acordaste de mi madre de regalo para volver a preguntarme de nuevo, y si te fijas te respondí NORMAL. Así que menos cuento.


Lo de los insultos me resbala, lo que entiendo menos es que aún después de responderte con un detalle que ya lo siguiente hubiera sido utilizar guiñoles, y aún así tu erre que erre con tal de no dar la razón. Luego Smilejack te lo dijo más simple con otras palabras y ahí sí entraste en razón. El problema que veo es que tú tienes ya unas ideas fijas y establecidas -aunque no entiendas muy bien el fondo- y es como que tenéis aquí como "vuestro bando" y el contrario. Y de lo que se trata no es de debatir, sino de reforzar la opinión propia de la forma que sea. Para qué me preguntas o de qué sirve que te explique algo, si la conclusión choca con lo que tú quieres creer. No es mejor que continuéis con vuestros artículos y opiniones, para sentiros más seguros, que creo que es en el fondo lo que queréis y os reconforta?

Malditosbastardos lo definio bien el otro mensaje. "Es la guerra" dijo; porque así es como lo veis vosotros. Habéis descubierto en 4 días una buenanueva, que "funciona" y tiene referencias y ya está todo sentenciado xD Pues si es la guerra será la vuestra, desde luego la mía no es. A mí eso me desincentiva porque yo no pretendo llegar a ningún punto porque sí.


Dicho esto te comento acerca del escenario que plantea ese estudio. Los alimentos en conjunto, aparte de que no todos los sustratos son igual de eficientes convirtiendo a energía por el cuerpo, hacen más cosas que simplemente aportar kcal. Aparte de micronutrientes y otros compuestos que contienen, mismamente moléculas de grasa -y/o sobre todo proteínas-, pueden interferir -para bien o para mal- en procesos o reacciones biológicas del cuerpo. Ese tipo de grasas, trans o parcialmente hidrogenadas por ej pueden interferir en los receptores de insulina o t3, antagonizando estos y provocando alteraciones en el sistema metabólico. De esa forma, sin que sea por mediación directa de transformación de energía, pueden inducir inducir de forma indirecta a multitud de efectos, donde el aumento/disminución de peso es sólo uno de ellos. 

La relevancia de prestar atención a las kcal es cuando hay un exceso considerable y contínuo ante un problema como el aumento desproporcionado en la acumulación de grasa. Si un individuo ha tenido una demanda -por poner un ej.- de 50k ese mes.. y se ha metido 100k, y así todos los meses, eso es algo que hay que mirar sí o sí por qué demonios ingiere esa cantidad. Que si ingieres sustancias nocivas, disruptores, grasas trans.. etc lo está agravando más aún? obvio, pero una cosa no quita la otra. Por qué tu cerebro te pide más de lo que necesita? buscar atajos en la dieta, subiendo grasa/proteína, hinchándote a fibra, integrales, verduras.. etc, lo que estás haciendo es solucionar la papeleta temporalmente, enmascarar el problema, no ir a la raíz del mismo.



Dicho esto, el que algo promueva cambios y de ellos uno sea el aumento de peso, no lo convierte en algo malo per-sé, sin analizar específicamente el contexto que lleva a ese resultado y el motivo. Del mismo modo que el que algo conlleve una reducción de peso no significa que sea bueno, aunque la pérdida de peso sea vista de forma aislada como algo positivo. Hay gente con ligera obesidad que fuera de cuestiones estéticas, está mucho más sana que gente delgada. Puedes cambiar tu alimentación o dieta y perder peso, y que sin saberlo la pérdida de peso venga por un aumento de estrés fisiológico que estás introduciendo, que incluso te haga sentir con energía y euforia, estés activando catecolaminas u hormonas de estrés (que están para situaciones puntuales) y obteniendo energía "vía adrenal". Y eso es muy bonito al principio, pero con el paso del tiempo -que pueden ser años-, esa adaptación que estás forzando al cuerpo a llevar a cabo puede terminar con consecuencias mucho peores que las de un ligero sobrepeso. Esto es muy común en entornos paleo, no todos porque hay gente que sabe lo que hace y tiene cabeza, y comprueba con analíticas. Pero sí muchos que para tratar problemas que tengan su origen en otro lado, escuchan una película y, sin saber donde se meten, se dejan seducir por las aparentes bondades de "comer todo lo que quieras, perder peso, y sentir ese up de energía". Todo perfect, GO ON!


A los que me hayan llamado troll, les invito a aplicar el conocido y muy práctico consejo -y de paso ahorrarnos tiempo a ambos-... *DON'T FED THE TROLL!*


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Menos llorar con que si te insulto ni historias.. te dije "zote" antes cuando pusiste el otro estudio, sin más; qué tanto revuelo por eso? Al siguiente mensaje me la devolviste y además te acordaste de mi madre de regalo para volver a preguntarme de nuevo, y si te fijas te respondí NORMAL. Así que menos cuento.
> 
> 
> Lo de los insultos me resbala, lo que entiendo menos es que aún después de responderte con un detalle que ya lo siguiente hubiera sido utilizar guiñoles, y aún así tu erre que erre con tal de no dar la razón. Luego Smilejack te lo dijo más simple con otras palabras y ahí sí entraste en razón. El problema que veo es que tú tienes ya unas ideas fijas y establecidas -aunque no entiendas muy bien el fondo- y es como que tenéis aquí como "vuestro bando" y el contrario. Y de lo que se trata no es de debatir, sino de reforzar la opinión propia de la forma que sea. Para qué me preguntas o de qué sirve que te explique algo, si la conclusión choca con lo que tú quieres creer. No es mejor que continuéis con vuestros artículos y opiniones, para sentiros más seguros, que creo que es en el fondo lo que queréis y os reconforta?
> ...



Yo solo te digo una cosa tus post son infumables.

Dicho esto y por tener un debate, que ves de nocivo a largo plazo a la alimentacion evolutiva o paleo?

Se pueden decir muchas mas cosas con contenido sin usar tantas letras y todos nos entenderemos mejor.


----------



## Gumersindo (2 May 2017)

Buenas tardes, les adjunto una dieta realizada por nutricionista de un hospital público, para una persona (mujer joven, sedentaria) que necesita perder unos veinte kilos midiendo alrededor de 1,60.

Como ven está en catalán, creo que es fácil de entender pero si hace falta traducir alguno de los términos aquí estamos.

Me gustaría recabar opiniones.

Gracias


----------



## Rauxa (2 May 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, les adjunto una dieta realizada por nutricionista de un hospital público, para una persona (mujer joven, sedentaria) que necesita perder unos veinte kilos midiendo alrededor de 1,60.
> 
> Como ven está en catalán, creo que es fácil de entender pero si hace falta traducir alguno de los términos aquí estamos.
> 
> ...



El clásico de los clásicos:
- Que no se te olvide pesar nada
- Dieta baja en calorías
- Alta en HC
- Con sus galletas y desnatados
- El aceite de oliva es el gran culpable de las 7 plagas. 
- Los huevos, ni olerlos.

Yo llevo 15 años como entrenador personal. Obviamente la mayor parte de mis clientes son obesos. Yo no soy dietista ni hago dietas, pero si me piden consejo en el tema alimentación se la doy. 
Y cuando les digo:
- Coma más
- Rebaje refinados
- Aceite de oliva por un tubo
- Coma huevos, por dios!!!!
Se ponen las manos a la cabeza y dicen que prefieren lo que les dice su nutricionista o endocrino. Llegado a este punto yo les digo:
¿Y ha ido bien hasta ahora?
Y me dicen: "No. Ej que soy de metabolismo lento. Ej que mi madre tb es gorda".

EDITO: si observais lo rojo es la base de la piramide (pasta, arroz, cereales...).


----------



## Benedictio (2 May 2017)

Benedictio dijo:


> Un hilo muy interesante
> 
> Dar las gracias a todos por sus valiosas aportaciones, especialmente a Adrenocromo, Rauxa, K. Smith.....
> 
> ...



Me autocito
A ver si alguien puede dar informacion


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> El clásico de los clásicos:
> - Que no se te olvide pesar nada
> - Dieta baja en calorías
> - Alta en HC
> ...



Eso son cinco comidas al dia con continuos picos de azucar y pasando mas hambre que carracuca. 

Bajisimo en grasas y lo que es mas grave, deficiente en micronutrientes.

El problema es que con tanto cereal no se pueden pasar de cantidades si no engordarian como cabrones, y se pongan como se pongan son dietas deficitarias.

Normal que la mayoria no aguante ese ritmo de desnutricion y fracase.


----------



## zapatitos (2 May 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> *Buenas tardes, les adjunto una dieta realizada por nutricionista de un hospital público, para una persona (mujer joven, sedentaria) que necesita perder unos veinte kilos midiendo alrededor de 1,60.
> 
> Como ven está en catalán, creo que es fácil de entender pero si hace falta traducir alguno de los términos aquí estamos.
> 
> ...



Mi opiniòn es que si te has cansado de vivir hay formas mejores y más rápidas de suicidarse. Porque basicamente eso es la dieta que le han puesto a tu amiga, un suicidio lento y probablemente cuando llegue a más vieja también será doloroso.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (2 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo solo te digo una cosa tus post son infumables.
> 
> Dicho esto y por tener un debate, que ves de nocivo a largo plazo a la alimentacion evolutiva o paleo?
> 
> Se pueden decir muchas mas cosas con contenido sin usar tantas letras y todos nos entenderemos mejor.



Nocivo lo que se dice nocivo, diría que no hay nada como la ignorancia, previa a cualquier cosa. 

Recuerdas la escena de Torrente cuando le explica a gabino diego que por qué leches tienen que ser malas las drogas? Pues eso. Espero la respuesta minimalista haya sido más de tu agrado.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (2 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Menos llorar con que si te insulto ni historias.. te dije "zote" antes cuando pusiste el otro estudio, sin más; qué tanto revuelo por eso? Al siguiente mensaje me la devolviste y además te acordaste de mi madre de regalo para volver a preguntarme de nuevo, y si te fijas te respondí NORMAL. Así que menos cuento.
> 
> 
> Lo de los insultos me resbala, lo que entiendo menos es que aún después de responderte con un detalle que ya lo siguiente hubiera sido utilizar guiñoles, y aún así tu erre que erre con tal de no dar la razón. Luego Smilejack te lo dijo más simple con otras palabras y ahí sí entraste en razón. El problema que veo es que tú tienes ya unas ideas fijas y establecidas -aunque no entiendas muy bien el fondo- y es como que tenéis aquí como "vuestro bando" y el contrario. Y de lo que se trata no es de debatir, sino de reforzar la opinión propia de la forma que sea. Para qué me preguntas o de qué sirve que te explique algo, si la conclusión choca con lo que tú quieres creer. No es mejor que continuéis con vuestros artículos y opiniones, para sentiros más seguros, que creo que es en el fondo lo que queréis y os reconforta?
> ...




La verdad es que no lo entiendo.

Dices



> Los alimentos en conjunto, aparte de que no todos los sustratos son igual de eficientes convirtiendo a energía por el cuerpo, hacen más cosas que simplemente aportar kcal.





> sin que sea por mediación directa de transformación de energía, pueden inducir inducir de forma indirecta a multitud de efectos, donde el aumento/disminución de peso es sólo uno de ellos



Y luego dices



> La relevancia de prestar atención a las kcal es cuando hay un exceso considerable y contínuo ante un problema como el aumento desproporcionado en la acumulación de grasa.



Vamos a ver.

O una cosa, o la otra. Las dos a la vez no pueden ser.

Yo te he puesto un estudio en el que se puede ver que los monos engordaron, y lo que les hizo engordar no sabemos qué fue, pero sí sabemos qué NO fue.

No fue ingerir un exceso de calorías (dado que ingirieron las mismas).

No fue la composición en macros de la dieta (que según, tú explicaría algo relativo a la eficiencia energética de cada uno), ya que la dieta se componía de los mismos macros.

Proposición: en los monos del estudio, diseñar su dieta atendiendo al nº de calorías NO PREDICE EL ENGORDE/ADELGAZAMIENTO. ¿Por qué? Porque hay ciertas cualidades de los alimentos que (desvinculadas del nº de calorías que contienen) que provocan el engorde. En este hilo se han propuesto multitud de mecanismos fisiológicos que podrían explicar cómo se produce el engorde (el papel de la insulina, el papel de la lipólisis, de la lipogénesis hepática, etc.).

Para entender una enfermedad, primero hay que comprender qué la causa, la etiología de la enfermedad. En el caso de la obesidad, el pretender que la solución es "comer menos de lo que se gasta" implica:

-Que controlamos el gasto basal. No es cierto.

-Que hay una relación directamente proporcional entre las calorías ingeridas y la ganancia de peso. Que tampoco es cierto como acabamos de ver. He puesto pruebas de esto, ¿por qué fingir que es cierto, cuando no lo es?

-Que una reducción calórica "moderada" provocará una pérdida de peso sostenida hasta llegar al peso ideal. NO ES CIERTO, y los experimentos lo demuestran.

Para colmo, los endocrinos recomiendan dietas bajas en grasa, y comiendo cinco o seis veces al día. Es un mecanismo nefasto para perder peso. 

Por ejemplo, cito lo que acaba de poner otro forero:



Gumersindo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, les adjunto una dieta realizada por nutricionista de un hospital público, para una persona (mujer joven, sedentaria) que necesita perder unos veinte kilos midiendo alrededor de 1,60.
> 
> Como ven está en catalán, creo que es fácil de entender pero si hace falta traducir alguno de los términos aquí estamos.
> 
> ...



Si me dijeran que es una dieta para engordar me lo creería.

-Nada más y nada menos que CINCO comidas al día. No vaya a ser que al cuerpo le dé por quemar grasa. Esa lipólisis que no se active nunca.

-Vamos a estimular el apetito. Efectivamente, comer con frecuencia estimula el apetito. Los cuerpos cetónicos -que comienzan a producirse con el ayuno, o bien con comidas pobres en carbohidratos- inhiben el apetito. Nada, oyes, que no hay manera.

-Dieta baja en grasa, ya que la grasa tiene muuuuuchas calorías.

-Pan, galletas y pasta: a saco. Que no falte.

Los endocrinos deben ser subnormales, yo la verdad no entiendo nada, en fin, qué triste.

A elmastonto: ¿a ti esa dieta te parece razonable para adelgazar?


----------



## Indignado (2 May 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, les adjunto una dieta realizada por nutricionista de un hospital público, para una persona (mujer joven, sedentaria) que necesita perder unos veinte kilos midiendo alrededor de 1,60.
> 
> 
> Me gustaría recabar opiniones.
> ...



Es la dieta perfecta para:

-Ganar peso de forma rápida

-Para una clínica privada poder mantener la clientela , comiendo eso pero reduciendo la ingesta va a bajar pero tarde o temprano la va dejar y tendrá efecto rebote 

-Para el cuñado que tiene una panederia o trabaja en pastas gallo

No le veo más explicación ienso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Nocivo lo que se dice nocivo, diría que no hay nada como la ignorancia, previa a cualquier cosa.
> 
> Recuerdas la escena de Torrente cuando le explica a gabino diego que por qué leches tienen que ser malas las drogas? Pues eso. Espero la respuesta minimalista haya sido más de tu agrado.



Joder que forma de echar balones fuera

Con lo facil que es dar tus razones, que pero se ve que no hay o las encuentras.


----------



## elmastonto (2 May 2017)

Sigues sin entenderlo (o yo me explico fatal que además este tema no es lo mío).

Estas mezclando conceptos distintos; la variación de peso (anabolismo/catabolismo) como resultado final está influenciada por muchas variables; la relevancia de las kcal consumidas, como una de ellas, depende del contexto.

Si a ambos grupos de monos le suministras la misma dieta, pero a uno le das una dosis de anfetaminas, éstas van a generar procesos farmacológicos que lleven a los monos a aumentar su gasto energético, y perdedán peso. Las enfetaminas son acalóricas, ambos grupos llevan la misma dieta, y unos adelgazan.

Ahora imagina que distintos tipos de alimentos, aún siendo las mismas kcal, contienen sustancias que pueden actuar alterando el metabolismo, como en el caso de las grasas trans. Las grasas trans interfieren con el metabolismo tiroideo (entre otras cosas), como consecuencia la demanda energética disminuye y para las mismas kcal que el otro grupo de monos, estos terminan aumentado peso. Ahora imagina que a éstos últimos encima les doblas la ración de kcal, es de lógica que en esa situación, los monos se terminarán poniendo como falete.


Eso significa que toda esa kcal de más que les están metiendo no influye? pues claro que influye, a pesar de que las trans adicionalmente les estén deprimiendo el metabolismo paralelamente. El aumento de peso puede venir por muchas vías, éstas son sólo dos de ellas, por eso insisto, la cuestión es observar y analizar cada contexto individualmente. En uno pueden tener peso unas cosas, en otros lo pueden tener otras.


----------



## Qui (2 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Menos llorar con que si te insulto ni historias.. te dije "zote" antes cuando pusiste el otro estudio, sin más; qué tanto revuelo por eso? Al siguiente mensaje me la devolviste y además te acordaste de mi madre de regalo para volver a preguntarme de nuevo, y si te fijas te respondí NORMAL. Así que menos cuento.
> 
> 
> Lo de los insultos me resbala, lo que entiendo menos es que aún después de responderte con un detalle que ya lo siguiente hubiera sido utilizar guiñoles, y aún así tu erre que erre con tal de no dar la razón. Luego Smilejack te lo dijo más simple con otras palabras y ahí sí entraste en razón. El problema que veo es que tú tienes ya unas ideas fijas y establecidas -aunque no entiendas muy bien el fondo- y es como que tenéis aquí como "vuestro bando" y el contrario. Y de lo que se trata no es de debatir, sino de reforzar la opinión propia de la forma que sea. Para qué me preguntas o de qué sirve que te explique algo, si la conclusión choca con lo que tú quieres creer. No es mejor que continuéis con vuestros artículos y opiniones, para sentiros más seguros, que creo que es en el fondo lo que queréis y os reconforta?
> ...



¿Podrías por favor indicar que crees necesario comprobar en analíticas? También me gustaría conocer tu opinión acerca del ayuno. Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## elmastonto (2 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Joder que forma de echar balones fuera
> 
> Con lo facil que es dar tus razones, que pero se ve que no hay o las encuentras.



Los carbohidratos, o mejor dicho la gluosa, es más eficiente generando energía. Con menos cantidad de kcal, obtienes más energía que con la equivalente de grasa. Requiere menos cantidad de O2 por unidad de atp generada (que el sustrato final que el cuerpo utiliza, todo al final convierte a atp). 

De toda la vida, en cualquier mente cabal, entenderá que lo ideal, lo óptimo es que funcione lo más eficientemente posible -> menos desgaste y energía desperdiciada en la conversión. Si vas a hacer una hoguera para calentar una habitación, qué crees que sería más eficiente, utilizar madera o caucho? ambos van a arder y generar calor.. pero no es lo mismo, verdad?


La pregunta es, en qué contexto o escenario conviene optar por otro recurso menos eficiente como la grasa como principal via energética? en personas con metabolismos envejecidos? personas con resistencia a la insulina incapaces de manejar CHs? bueno, en esos casos la grasa es una alternativa válida si te has cargado la vía de los CHs. En ese contexto, OK.

En el de una persona sana, que come las kcal justas para saciarse sin aumentar grasa, que no tiene RI, ni desajustes hormonales, ni hipotiroidea, ES DECIR LO QUE DEBIERA SER NORMAL, en ese caso sería de genero tonto cambiar a la grasa porque un gurú o unas corrientes han puesto de moda que eso es lo guay, lo mejor, lo que supuestamente hacían los antepasados hace millones de años, buen marketing. De todas las justificaciones y teorías que he leído en 15 años, desde la zona de Sears, las hiperproteícas de Atkins, Dukans, y mil más de los entornos "fitness"... esta sin duda se lleva la palma a la más absurda. Todas las anteriores, se basan en la misma "magia" como denominador común, la reducción de Chs, y todas ofrecen excelentes resultados a corto plazo al espejo que es requisito clave para que la masa te "compre" la dieta. De efectos a largo plazo en el metabolismo y otras adaptaciones, de eso nadie sabe porque ni tienen idea de que implican las distintas vías energéticas, sistema endocrino, ni nada. Cuando caen por su propio peso, se corre un velo y los promotores se desvanecen. Hasta que dentro de no mucho aparece otra y vuelta a la rueda.


Precisamente una de las cosas que más promueve la longevidad, es el minimalismo energético, es decir, utilizar menos combustible para generar X cantidad de energía; NO LO CONTRARIO, que es promover que haya que generar más gasto y trabajo por parte del cuerpo para obtener lo mismo. Es que esto es de cajón. El problema es que claro, la gente que se emociona con esta situación, está en un punto semi KO, incapaces de manejar energía, de utilizarla eficientemente y en lugar de ello la almacenáis, tenéis que buscar todo lo opuesto. Que sacie o cunda lo más posible, y que dispense la menor energía posible. Es decir, tender hacia lo ineficiente como apaño para seguir tirando y mantener el tipo.

Hasta aquí bien, todo correcto. El problema radica en pesar que esto que es una solución temporal para tales casos, es lo mejor también para alguien sano normal. Esto es un disparate. Lo único bueno que tienen estas corrientes es que al menos animan a la gente a olvidarse de los supermercados y decantarse por comida auténtica, más natural, local.. etc. Aunque luego esto vosotros lo extrapoláis tb a que los refinados cereales tb son malos y claro, patináis de lleno. Ya, ya... que la insulina, y los carbos rápidos, y la liberación lenta, el "slow-release"... que ese cuento ya me lo sé... ya ha llovido desde eso xDD.

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 23:30 ----------




Qui dijo:


> ¿Podrías por favor indicar que crees necesario comprobar en analíticas? También me gustaría conocer tu opinión acerca del ayuno. Muchas gracias por adelantado.



Lo primero no soy médico así que tomate esto como "una opinion de internet más" o al menos te sirva para indagar más por tu cuenta. 

Para mí, independientemente de hagas dietas o cosas raras o no... me parece muy muy precavido conocer ciertos marcadores pasados los 30, no porque pienses que algo va mal.. sino para ver que todo está perfect, incluso para adelantarte cuando alguna cosa desvaría un poco aunque siga en rango. Aparte de las analíticas basicas que te hace el médico de cabecera (glucosa, hemograma, lípidos, panel de hierro, etc) conviene saber sensibilidad a la insulina, añadiendo HbA1c, HOMA-IR y si cabe un test de glucemia. Esto último lo puedes hacer tu en casa con un glucómetro tirado de precio; tomas en ayunas una cantidad de glucosa y mides en ese momento y otras dos mediciones cada 30min y ves cómo despeja esa glucosa hasta que se estabiliza. Yo personalmente doy mucha importancia a la sensibilidad a la insulina, es un facto clave para la salud. Los médicos no te van a decir mu hasta que llegues a 120mg que es una locura (sí, te van a decir... cuida los azúcares y haz ejercicio que la tienes un poco alta, pero como si no le dieran mucha importancia), además que con ese valor es el último en alterarse cuando ya se empieza a gestar la resistencia mucho antes.

Es como la TSH que aún se piensa que es indicador inequívoco del sistema tiroideo, y en muchos casos suele ser así.. pero si tú lo no eres, qué? mala suerte? eso y además que la mayoría hasta que no llega la TSH a más de 5 tp le dan importancia (total como es casi la norma hoy día ser hipotiroideo "tipo2" y los rangos de laboratorio se basan en estadística poblacional, pues aquí no pasa nada).

Esto en general como medida preventiva; luego tb es recomendable mirar un panel de hormonas sexuales, y función adrenal.. pero depende tb un poco de cuáles sean tus síntomas (si los tienes) o temores por alguna cosa concreta, más que nada por optimizar la analítica porque cuanto más vas añadiendo más sube el precio. El problema es no llegar al punto que han dicho algunos usuarios aquí, donde empiezan a sufrir una sensación de falta de energía, anhedionia brainfog... por eso aviso tener cautela cuando os embarquéis en corrientes de dietas de estas, sobre todo cuando son tan trending y ves todo el mundo como loco con ellas.

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 23:39 ----------

El ayuno, hace muchos años conocí un endocrino (no por temas médicos) que aparte de su profesión se veía que tenía gran vocación por la misma, y recuerdo que me llamó la atención cuando me dijo que él todos los meses, como mínimo un dia al mes no comía nada. Y personalmente creo que como medida general, la encontré bastante razonable.

Lo que no veo es el ayuno intermitente como plan general constante para todo el mundo pq sí pq ahora lo hace todo el mundo. Puede tener sentido en ciertos casos puntuales donde se busque algo concreto. Lo veo un poco absurdo, como absurdo es comer 5-6 veces al día pq hubo una época que se puso de moda, comidas pequeñas, para acelerar elmetabolismo... otro cuento xD. Estos cuentos pueden tener su necesidad en casos aislados.. pero en una persona normal así sin más no. Otra cosa es que un dia o dos a mes decidas purgar, o un fin de semana te saltes el desayuno porque vengas de fiesta y te levantes tarde.. u otro momento por cualquier cosa te saltes una comida, así planteado de forma casual, caótica, no planificada me parece correcto.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (2 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Los carbohidratos, o mejor dicho la gluosa, es más eficiente generando energía. Con menos cantidad de kcal, obtienes más energía que con la equivalente de grasa. Requiere menos cantidad de O2 por unidad de atp generada (que el sustrato final que el cuerpo utiliza, todo al final convierte a atp).
> 
> De toda la vida, en cualquier mente cabal, entenderá que lo ideal, lo óptimo es que funcione lo más eficientemente posible -> menos desgaste y energía desperdiciada en la conversión. Si vas a hacer una hoguera para calentar una habitación, qué crees que sería más eficiente, utilizar madera o caucho? ambos van a arder y generar calor.. pero no es lo mismo, verdad?
> 
> ...



Bueno despues de toda esta verborrea que podria ser mas concisa, al menos has contestado a una pregunta clara que le han hecho.

Ahora como intentas mezclar esto con esas famosas dietas, la mayoria hiperproteicas, primero te explico n ue consiste y luego te hago otra pregunta que te has negado metodicamente a contestar, aver si te pillo en el dia tonto.

La paleo se resume muy facilmente:

PROTEINAS: Carne, pescado, marisco y huevos...y frutos secos.
GRASAS: aove, frutos secos, aguacates, de coco, cacao, grasas animales de la mejor calidad posible...
HIDRATOS: Verdura, fruta, frutos secos, tuberculos y arroz.

La proporcion de macros no es fija cada uno segun actividad y gustos personales. Simplemente come lo que le da la gana procurando que sea variado. Es tan facil como meter los tres grupos siempre en el plato o si falta uno pues en la siguiente comida lo pones.

No es cetogenica, ni Atkins, ni hiperprotica, ni vegana (como mucho podria ser vegetariana), no se vende nada.

Como lineas generales se huye de las dietas bajas en grasas (eso si todo grasas de calidad) y se huye de comer a todas horas.

No me parece extremista negarse a meterse en la boca productos procesados sabiendo la cantidad de aditivos (no naturales) que llevan estos. El problema es que los cereales en forma de harina por su proceso de refinado y elaboraciones tienen mil aditivos si o si. Demuestre si no lo contrario.

Ahora viene la pregunta que ya le han hecho DE NUEVO:

En el improbable caso de que encuentre harina de trigo 'entera' integral de verdad, cosa que en un supermercado ni de coña... o el mismo pan blanco de toda la vida que es el que repudiamos aqui:

Que ventaja metabolica tiene como fuente de hidratos frente a tuberculos, verdura, fruta, arroz o frutos secos?

A ver si se digna a contestar de una vez esta sencilla pregunta.


----------



## elmastonto (3 May 2017)

Las harinas por supuesto me refiero a no adulteradas, no enriquecidas con P, Fe, ácido fólico.. eso es un despropósito y esos elementos sirven para crear más problemas que corregir deficiencias; como hicieron con el fluor en la pasta de dientes ;P

El trigo común, creo que ya comenté varias veces desde los primeros mensajes que escribí aquí, es un cereal que de todos hay que tomarse con especial precaución, pero no por el gluten. Yo personalmente no le tengo miedo pero prefiero no tomarlo, salvo alguna vez cuando me traen pan de mi tierra (galicia) como excepción. Yo todo lo integral y todo lo enriquecido lo evito, de bueno no les veo nada, y hay alternativas muy válidas como panes de escanda de masa madre, que para uno o dos dias a la semana que lo como me sobra, sobre todo con legumbres. Con otro cereal me parece aburdo acompañar pan.

Frutos secos no dá mucho por ellos, salvo macadamias, que sí picoteo de vez en cuando. Qué buenas están joder!!


Como "ventaja metabólica" te refieres a la relación entre distintos macros como principal sustrato energético? o a entre grupos de alimentos dentro de un macro? Si es lo primero, creo que ya lo he comentado en el anterior mensaje. Si es a lo segundo, bueno yo más que metabólica diría que es intestinal xD. Si tengo que ingerir 400-450gr de HC al día en base a verduras y hortalizas (a excepcion de patata) en pocos años mi intestino ya me hubiera dicho hasta la vista xD. Arroz blanco, patata, fruta y zumos sí (1/3 de los CH suelo sacarlos de fruta/zumo exprimido ese día/miel). Hortalizas tomo bastante pero más como acompañamiento; energía para todo lo que ocupan tienen muy poca. Pero vamos a ver piensa por un momento, cuanto menos ocupe y más energía provea mejor, no? para qué quieres hinchar el intestino, alargar digestiones (que ya tardan horas por muy rápidas que sean), solapar restos de comida fermentando.. etc? Te fijas que las personas con los años cada vez tienen un abdomen más dilatado? no por grasa, es distensión abdominal, a base de años metiendo y metiendo volúmenes de comida como si fuera una hormigonera. Cuánto menos espacio ocupa lo que metes, cuánto más eficiente es la energía, la digestión, menos va a ocurrir eso y favorecer un vientre plano más cercano al que tienes con 18 años que al de un camionero de 40.. pero no plano porque aprietes, plano de verdad, en relajación xD.


----------



## Rauxa (3 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Los carbohidratos, o mejor dicho la gluosa, es más eficiente generando energía. Con menos cantidad de kcal, obtienes más energía que con la equivalente de grasa. Requiere menos cantidad de O2 por unidad de atp generada (que el sustrato final que el cuerpo utiliza, todo al final convierte a atp).
> 
> De toda la vida, en cualquier mente cabal, entenderá que lo ideal, lo óptimo es que funcione lo más eficientemente posible -> menos desgaste y energía desperdiciada en la conversión. Si vas a hacer una hoguera para calentar una habitación, qué crees que sería más eficiente, utilizar madera o caucho? ambos van a arder y generar calor.. pero no es lo mismo, verdad?
> 
> ...



Para usted deber ser lo mismo sprintar que estar leyendo un libro.
Que yo sepa nos pasamos el día:
Durmiendo
Leyendo
Cagando
Mirando la TV
Paseando
Movil
Comiendo
Trabajo sedentario
Y en el mejor de los casos 1 horita al día de deporte.

No sé usted, pero viendo estas actividades tan frenéticas yo no tengo dudas de cual es la gasolina más eficiente y eficaz que tenemos:
LA GRASA.

Pero usted tira por el camino más recto y le da igual el tipo de actividad y su intensidad.
Dice usted que los hidratos son la fuente más eficiente y se queda más alto que pancho. Más eficiente para qué? Para correr la milla urbana de Torremolinos o para dar un paseo con la novia?
Qué es lo que hace usted durante todo el día para tener que usar constantemente los hidratos? Estará comiendo cada 2 horas al menos...

Ha hecho un símil con la hoguera, la madera y el caucho.

Hago un sprint: qué quemo? madera o caucho?
Leo un libro, miro la tele y hablo por teléfono: qué quemo? madera o caucho?


















El bachillerato, es muy importante tenerlo terminado. Y con nota, a poder ser.


----------



## elmastonto (3 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> ...



A estos niveles sí que no voy a bajar, puedo entender que mucha gente casual se la "pegues" y cuele... pero a gente que tenga ligera idea de qué va esto -y no lo digo por mí que tp considero tenerla muy allá-, puede ver el ridículo en cada uno las tonterías que dices. Lo bueno es que el 99% no dices nada, mensajes vacíos que viene a ser lo mismo de "los proesados malos, la comida de super mala, mcdonalds malo... bla bla" pero repetido de distintas maneras. Casi mil páginas de hilo para repetir la misma tontería. Abrimos otro hilo con 1000 paginas para decir que el tabaco es malo para la salud? Lo único bueno realmente de este hilo son las etiquetas que te rompes la primera vez que las lees xD



Más triste que tus esfuerzos por hacer que sabes de algo, que orientas a la gente, que hayas leido 4 bobadas de blogs que se enteraron "ayer" que el colesterol no es malo (uffe ravnskov, te suena?.. llegáis 15 años tarde) y se te llene el pecho repitiéndolas cual mantra.. y la gente diciendote.. ohh rauxa, tienes un blog donde seguirte?? cuanto sabes woooowww!! te mola eh.

Me parece bien que disfrutes, por mi adelante; pero al menos deberías un poco perspicacia para saber a quién te diriges, no vaya a ser que te lo creas demasiado. A veces te encuentras algunos que son más difíciles de "calar", pasan más desapercibidos, pero tú?.. tú es que cantas por soleares xDD es como el instinto que vas cogiendo en internet para detectar cuándo algo es spam... tú vendrías a ser como la página que salta el filtro y dice en letras grandes brillantes.. "HA SIDO UD. EL VISITANTE Nº1.000.000 PINCHE AQUÍ PARA RECLAMAR SU PREMIO" xDDDDDDDD

Ya no sólo por las chorradas que ewcribes, es que ya por las formas, expresiones... hueles a Kms. 


Lo que ya me parece grave es que si encima eres profesor de bachillerato y sueltes esta perla, esta BARBARIDAD a tus alumnos... 



Rauxa dijo:


> *Que el azúcar, bioquímicamente se transforma en grasa y que la grasa dietética no se transforma en grasa.*



Esto es ya el colmo; si eres profesor, de ciencias desde luego no eres.. qué serás, de religión quizá? Les has dicho tb que no le dén mucho al antebrazo, no se vayan a quedar ciegos???

ES acojonante en serio, que un profesor, y un listillo de internet que es una parodia leer todas las patochadas que escribe, se tome la "Libertad" en un colegio de regalar a los alumnos ese despropósito de información.

Enhorabuena, del equipo calavera te has ganado el puesto honorífico y con creces. Mientras voy a lavarme la vista que me has hecho tener que leerlo de nuevo para quotearlo, y aún me escuece...


----------



## Rauxa (3 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> A estos niveles sí que no voy a bajar, puedo entender que mucha gente casual se la "pegues" y cuele... pero a gente que tenga ligera idea de qué va esto -y no lo digo por mí que tp considero tenerla muy allá-, puede ver el ridículo en cada uno las tonterías que dices. Lo bueno es que el 99% no dices nada, mensajes vacíos que viene a ser lo mismo de "los proesados malos, la comida de super mala, mcdonalds malo... bla bla" pero repetido de distintas maneras. Casi mil páginas de hilo para repetir la misma tontería. Abrimos otro hilo con 1000 paginas para decir que el tabaco es malo para la salud? Lo único bueno realmente de este hilo son las etiquetas que te rompes la primera vez que las lees xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, sí.

Pero no se corte usted y digame;
Que gasolina quemamos principalmente en ejercicios intensos? Y en los moderados?


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sí, sí.
> 
> Pero no se corte usted y digame;
> Que gasolina quemamos principalmente en ejercicios intensos? Y en los moderados?



Tiene un post mas arriba que dices, este tio es tonto.

Entra en tropel pontificando sobre lo equivocados que estamos, y luego dice que el no se fia del trigo que toma pan de pueblo de masa madre de escanda. Que tampoco se fia del integral con aditivos y que si gluten poco...

Yo aun no se que defiende este tio

Yo creo que entran sin leer una mierda a soltar sapos porque no tienen ni puta idea de lo que se trata aqui.

Lo ultimo suelta que saca 1/3 de hidratos de fruta, arroz, verdura y tuberculos. Habran 100 post mios con los datos sacados del contador de calorias justo diciendo eso mismo.

Hamijo elmastonto cuente de forma concisa que coño defiende Ud distinto a lo que se defiende aqui, porque lo de la piramide de la OMS no es su historia.

Puede ser que Ud sea grasofobo pero defiende una alimentacion lo mas natural posible que de eso va este hilo.

Centrese un poquito que va mareado.


----------



## Rauxa (3 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tiene un post mas arriba que dices, este tio es tonto.
> 
> Entra en tropel pontificando sobre lo equivocados que estamos, y luego dice que el no se fia del trigo que toma pan de pueblo de masa madre de escanda. Que tampoco se fia del integral con aditivos y que si gluten poco...
> 
> ...



Aquí cada uno aporta lo que sabe/quiere. Yo vengo del ámbito deportivo y con conocimientos de fisiología deportiva. Vengo aquí a expresar mi opinión y forma de ver las cosas. Y de paso a aprender de otros puntos de vista.

Pero lo que no se puede hacer es decir que el cuerpo, prefiere tirar de azúcares como combustible principal, independientemente del tipo de actividad, y quedarse tan a gusto.

Para empezar; las fuentes energéticas funcionan siempre todas, a todas horas. Simplemente que en función de lo que hagamos (dormir, sprintar...) se utiliza más una que otra.

Vamos, es que es de cajón. 

Pero venir aquí y decir por las bravas que siempre el cuerpo prefiere el azúcar, pues como que no...


----------



## Monty (3 May 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, les adjunto una dieta realizada por nutricionista de un hospital público, para una persona (mujer joven, sedentaria) que necesita perder unos veinte kilos midiendo alrededor de 1,60.
> 
> Como ven está en catalán, creo que es fácil de entender pero si hace falta traducir alguno de los términos aquí estamos.
> 
> ...



Si me dicen que es la dieta de un futbolista para el Mundial, me lo creo... ::

P.S.: Por no hablar del aburrimiento de comer todas las semanas lo mismo, los mismos días y a las mismas horas. ::


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2017)

Dos consultas expertos floreros burbujarras

1. Es casi igual para el organismo cada gramo de Hidratos de carbono que provengan de harinas, bolleria etc que un gramo de azucar??

Lo digo porque una persona se puede engullir en un dia perfectamente 500 gramos de "harinas" (una pizza grande para cenar, desayuna pan, merienda pan etc) y visto como 500 gramos de azucar me parece una barbaridad


2. Una amiga adicta al dulce y al pan le estàn haciendo pruebas para ver si es diabética. Le dan mareos, subidas/bajadas de azúcar... se pone unas tiritas para controlar el azúcar

De su antigua dieta ni hablar...

Ahora come poco, está a dieta, pero sigue comiendo bastante pasta ...

En fin que le recomendais?


----------



## zapatitos (3 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Los carbohidratos, o mejor dicho la gluosa, es más eficiente generando energía. Con menos cantidad de kcal, obtienes más energía que con la equivalente de grasa. Requiere menos cantidad de O2 por unidad de atp generada (que el sustrato final que el cuerpo utiliza, todo al final convierte a atp).*



Esto es una verdad a medias que son bastante peor que las mentiras. 

Si, los carbohidratos son más eficientes que la grasa como energía....pero en los esfuerzos intensos que es cuando el organismo demanda una gran cantidad de glucosa. En los esfuerzos de baja intensidad es mucho más eficiente la grasa como energía. Cuando caminas a ritmo normal o lento tu organismo demanda grasa como energía y algo de glucosa, cuanto más vayas subiendo la intensidad irá aumentando la demanda de glucosa e irá descendiendo la demanda de grasa.

Y resulta que la inmensa mayoría de las personas "normales" como mucho solo suelen hacer algo de ejercicio de baja intensidad (pasear, trotar, etc etc). ¿Entonces para que les vale consumir tantos carbohidratos? Pues para acumularlos en la barriga, espalda baja, michelines y pecho que es donde van todos los carbohidratos sobrantes que no gastas. Y es la causa principal de ver a tantos hombres que están delgados pero tienen barriga, michelines, ginecomatia, etc etc y de ver tantas mujeres que en la parte superior están delgadas o normales pero pero tienen caderas y culos desmesurados.

La gente se consuela diciéndose cosas como es que tengo mala genética o es que la grasa se pega más en esas zonas pero no, si tú llevas habitualmente una alimentación adecuada para tu nivel de actividad la grasa no se pega en ningún sitio, salvo que hayas destrozado ya tu nivel hormonal natural durante años comiendo mal.

Lo digo siempre, hay que adecuar los carbohidratos que consumas a tu actividad diaria. Pero levantarse, tomarse un tazón de leche con galletas, cereales, magdalenas o tostadas y después irse a una oficina a teclear un ordenador es algo absurdo y estúpido. Esa glucosa es imposible gastarla haciendo esa actividad y el organismo no va a tener más salida que retirarla convirtiéndola en grasa, eso si previo pico de insulina incluido y en mi opinión totalmente innecesario.

Otra cosa diferente es que te levantes, tomes unos pocos carbohidratos sanos y después te vayas a hacer esfuerzos intensos como sprints, cuestas, levantar pesas con intensidad, crossfit. Ahí si que podrás gastar esa glucosa y si sobra se utilizará posteriormente al ejercicio en la recuperación. El único problema es ajustar el consumo de carbohidratos al nivel de tus objetivos pero tampoco es tan difícil, se parte de una cantidad standard y se va ajustando hasta que encuentras lo óptimo para tí.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 14:49 ----------




Monty dijo:


> *Si me dicen que es la dieta de un futbolista para el Mundial, me lo creo... ::
> 
> P.S.: Por no hablar del aburrimiento de comer todas las semanas lo mismo, los mismos días y a las mismas horas.* ::



Es que ese tipo de dietas están sacadas del mundo del deporte. Los médicos y cientifícos veían como los deportistas comían bastante carbohidratos pero solían estar fibrosos, fuertes, musculados, sin grasa, etc y como son así de lumbreras se les encendió la bombilla y dijeron ¡bingo! si aplicamos el mismo método de alimentación a la gente "normal" (5-8 comidas diarias basaas en los carbohidratos complejos, etc etc) estos estarán como los deportistas.

Pero lo que se les olvidó a los lumbreras médicos y científicos es que la gente "normal" no hace horas de entrenamiento intenso para que esos carbohidratos se gasten como energía o para sobrecompensar las reservas de glucógeno. Y los carbohidratos al no poder utilizar ese camino van a utilziar el otro que existe para ellos que es el de acumularse como reservas de grasa en la tripa, michelines y caderas.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Dos consultas expertos floreros burbujarras
> 
> 1. Es casi igual para el organismo cada gramo de Hidratos de carbono que provengan de harinas, bolleria etc que un gramo de azucar??
> 
> ...



1. Si. Refinados = Azúcar. La gente no asocia el salado(tostadita, pizzita, pastita...) con el azúcar y de ahí no la saques.

2. Que no toque los refinados ni con un palo, ahora, le costará un cojon por ser adicta al dulce


----------



## Sunwukung (3 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero lo que se les olvidó a los lumbreras médicos y científicos es que la gente "normal" no hace horas de entrenamiento intenso para que esos carbohidratos se gasten como energía o para sobrecompensar las reservas de glucógeno. Y los carbohidratos al no poder utilizar ese camino van a utilziar el otro que existe para ellos que es el de acumularse como reservas de grasa en la tripa, michelines y caderas.
> 
> Saludos.



:XX: y la paradoja asiática no existe, hay que me lol, cuando todos comían dietas altas en carbohidratos (pero bajas en grasas), desde el campesino hasta el escribano.

Hay que joderse que sigáis con estas magufadas sólo para no aceptar que una persona sana que come las calorías adecuadas a su gasto no engorda y no hay más.

Cómo os untáis los miembros. :XX:

por cierto la eficiencia de conversión de los carbohidratos a triglicéridos es muy baja comparada con la misma conversión de las grasas dietéticas (porque no hay). Se acumula mayor porcentaje de grasa que de carbohidratos en forma de adipocitos a igual calorías, CUANDO SE INGIERE UN EXCESO DE CALORÍAS PARA TUS NECESIDADES INDIVIDUALES.

Primero se va en termogénesis cierta cantidad de carbohidratos.

Por eso parte de la "paradoja" asiática, que es la de prácticamente todas partes hasta el siglo XX.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 May 2017)

Por dar una vuelta más al tema de la publicidad en la tele sobre la comida basura, es que la mayoría son de porquerías de precio unitario reducido, pero de tomar a diario:

chocolates y bombones, cápsulas de café, bollicaos para la merienda, actimeles, refrescos de lata, cereales para el desayuno...

cerrando el circulo de la drogadicción a un precio que el yonqui pueda pagar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :XX: y la paradoja asiática no existe, hay que me lol, cuando todos comían dietas altas en carbohidratos (pero bajas en grasas), desde el campesino hasta el escribano.
> 
> Hay que joderse que sigáis con estas magufadas sólo para no aceptar que una persona sana que come las calorías adecuadas a su gasto no engorda y no hay más.
> 
> ...



Cuando tengas algo que decir sobre los refinados vuelves 
---**&"Ç¨´<>%?¿(palabramalsonanteautocensurada).

Mil paginas asi::

Estas diciendo que el aceite de oliva entra al tracto intestinal, pasa al flujo sanguíneo y se almacena como grasa abdominal? DEMUESTRALO. Ya lo he preguntado unas cuantas veces y nadie sabe constestarme como sucede tal cosa.


----------



## colombo1122 (3 May 2017)

Hooola amigos. Tengo una pelea en full contact el viernes, en un peso de 71kg, hoy despuesnde entrenar pesaba 70,6.
Entreno k1 pero me salio el rival en full. A ver como me va, voy a estar un poco limitado.
Tengo el pesaje a las 18'3 la pelea sera a las 10-11
Alguna recomendación nutritiva? Que comer mañana y el viernes? Que comer después del pesaje? Había pensando en plátanos y nueces


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 May 2017)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Hooola amigos. Tengo una pelea en full contact el viernes, en un peso de 71kg, hoy despuesnde entrenar pesaba 70,6.
> Entreno k1 pero me salio el rival en full. A ver como me va, voy a estar un poco limitado.
> Tengo el pesaje a las 18'3 la pelea sera a las 10-11
> Alguna recomendación nutritiva? Que comer mañana y el viernes? Que comer después del pesaje? Había pensando en plátanos y nueces



Mira si te va esto bien:
Endulza con miel of course.

Bulletproof coffee, desayuno a prueba de balas | Transformer

Leed los comentarios. En una revista como Quo es un fallo en matrix en toda regla.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :XX: y la paradoja asiática no existe,



Sugus está atrapado en la paradoja asiática, para que lo entendamos, la paradoja asiática es el cristal de la ventana, y sugus la mosca. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sugus está atrapado en la paradoja asiática, para que lo entendamos, la paradoja asiática es el cristal de la ventana, y sugus la mosca. :XX::XX::XX:



Que encima no hay ninguna paradoja, la alimentacion tradicional china con alto consumo de arroz (entero), fruta, verduras, muy alta en fibra y moderada en consumo de carne es totalmente compatible con lo que aqui defendemos.

TE ENTERAS SUGUS?


----------



## Indignado (3 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 1. Es casi igual para el organismo cada gramo de Hidratos de carbono que provengan de harinas, bolleria etc que un gramo de azucar??



La sacarosa (azúcar blanco) es glucosa (IG=100) + fructosa ,la cual solo puede ser metabolizado por el hígado.

La pasta o el pan blanco tiene un IG=85 (menos peligroso que el azúcar) pero tiene gluten 

La respuesta correcta es los hidratos refinados son menos peligrosos para el cuerpo que un donut (azúcar + trans) , pero no pueden ser la base de la alimentación 





Azrael_II dijo:


> En fin que le recomendais?



Dejar hidratos refinados y mientras no consiga llegar a su peso ideal que deje también el arroz o la patata.Si tiene mono de azúcar que no vaya a los edulcorantes.

Despues es libre de elegir una dieta HCLF o LCHF , ambas llevan a la misma perdida de peso , solo que por mi experiencia personal la LCHF es más fácil de seguir


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> La sacarosa (azúcar blanco) es glucosa (IG=100) + fructosa ,la cual solo puede ser metabolizado por el hígado.
> 
> La pasta o el pan blanco tiene un IG=85 (menos peligroso que el azúcar) pero tiene gluten
> 
> ...



No estoy muy de acuerdo por un motivo. La tabla de IG sacada de la fundacion de la diabetes.
Glucosa 100
Pan blanco 69
Cereales desayuno 66
Sacarosa 59
Frutos secos 13


La referencia 100 es glucosa pura, no sacarosa. Y pongo los frutos secos como referencia inferior.

Hay elaboraciones del pan tipo baguette que no se como cojones llegan a un IG cercano a 80 que es una burrada.

Tengamos algo claro la harina de trigo refinada para panificacion debida a ese proceso tiene ademas una carga glucemica alta. La diferencia con el azucar es a peor.

Luego ya podriamos hablar de otros cereales integrales y segun casos la cosa no es tan preocupante.


----------



## Pirro (3 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que encima no hay ninguna paradoja, la alimentacion tradicional china con alto consumo de arroz (entero), fruta, verduras, muy alta en fibra y moderada en consumo de carne es totalmente compatible con lo que aqui defendemos.
> 
> TE ENTERAS SUGUS?



La paradoja asiática es un tío que curra en la constru o en la agricultura, come arroz y chopsuey dos veces al día y "sorprendentemente" no está gordo. Por tanto está bien comer pan ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> La paradoja asiática es un tío que curra en la constru o en la agricultura, come arroz y chopsuey dos veces al día y "sorprendentemente" no está gordo. Por tanto está bien comer pan ::



Pues hay dos tipos de albañiles, el tipo fibrado y el fortachon con gran barriga. El bocata y la litrona del almuerzo hace su trabajo.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 May 2017)

Las diferencias genéticas entre chinos y occidentales serán mayores que entre mediterráneos y centroeuropeos.

En la supuesta paradoja nadie ha comentado los milenios desde la separación de los grupos.


----------



## orcinsu (4 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que encima no hay ninguna paradoja, la alimentacion tradicional china con alto consumo de arroz (entero), fruta, verduras, muy alta en fibra y moderada en consumo de carne es totalmente compatible con lo que aqui defendemos.
> 
> TE ENTERAS SUGUS?



¿De donde has sacado que los chinos comían arroz integral? Los chinos comían arroz blanco. 
Se supone que no había obesidad porque su dieta era baja en fructosa y comían pocas veces al día. Pocos picos de insulina.

Un saludo


----------



## sada (4 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sada, sadita...::
> 
> - Aguacates.
> - Frutos secos.
> ...



ok, entonces si tomo bastante grasa, pero por ejemplo los huevos caseros..no se supone que es proteína? 
pregunto desde mi ignorancia
Estoy empezando a tomar aguacate, tomo frutos secos, tocino que le compro a un paisano, jamón de granada que no lleva azúcar ni mierdas, AOVE
Huevos camperos a veces y otras del super, cacao puro la verdad es q me resulta muy amargo, a veces si cojo una onza del Lindt 85%, carnes todas cordero de un paisano, cerdo idem, etc. 
aceite de coco cada mañana en la leche de almendra, embutidos que compro al mismo paisano del tocino.
casquería no puedo con ella agggg
y la manteca de cacao podría incorporarla pero ni idea de como se toma?? untada?? en que?? a que sabe??
gracias mil!


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tiene un post mas arriba que dices, este tio es tonto.
> 
> Entra en tropel pontificando sobre lo equivocados que estamos, y luego dice que el no se fia del trigo que toma pan de pueblo de masa madre de escanda. Que tampoco se fia del integral con aditivos y que si gluten poco...
> 
> ...





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sada, sadita...::
> 
> - Aguacates.
> - Frutos secos.
> ...



Pierdes el norte tio. Pues anda que no hay mejores carnes que la butifarra y la morcilla, que no dejan de ser PROCESADOS. Encima no serán ni de carne ecológica o de pasto, por lo cual estarás tragando toda la mierda que le han estado dando al cerdo que ha vivido en una jaula de 2x2 m°
Con eso de que la grasa es buena, ya tienes la excusa perfecta de caer en la adicción.
Ainsss...


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Pierdes el norte tio. Pues anda que no hay mejores carnes que la butifarra y la morcilla, que no dejan de ser PROCESADOS. Encima no serán ni de carne ecológica o de pasto, por lo cual estarás tragando toda la mierda que le han estado dando al cerdo que ha vivido en una jaula de 2x2 m°
> Con eso de que la grasa es buena, ya tienes la excusa perfecta de caer en la adicción.
> Ainsss...



Las hace el carnicero del pueblo sin mierdas añadidas a mi me basta. No flipes con lo de procesado, que es sangre, cebolla, tripa natural y especias. 

Todos sabemos lo que significa procesado no desinformes.

Tienes los ultimos estudios sobre grasas saturadas (en el hilo de estudios), incluido el de la mantequilla sobre muestras de poblacion extensisimas y va quedando claro que no estan detras de enfermedades cardiovasculares y protegen de enfermedades como la diabetes. Lee un poco no te hara mal.


----------



## rush81 (4 May 2017)

Impresionante 


Tener barriga cervecera es peor que estar gordo
Tener barriga cervecera es peor que estar gordo | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS


----------



## zapatitos (4 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Las hace el carnicero del pueblo sin mierdas añadidas a mi me basta. No flipes con lo de procesado, que es sangre, cebolla, tripa natural y especias.
> 
> Todos sabemos lo que significa procesado no desinformes.*



En un sentido estricto y literal de la palabra todos los alimentos son procesados porque procesar es sinónimo de Transformar, Cambiar, etc. Y todos los alimentos que comemos son masticados y digeridos que no deja de ser un procesamiento, si no procesaras los alimentos tal y como entraron los volverías a devolver a la Madre Naturaleza. Eso con suerte porque si no pudieras devolverlos al no ser procesados morirías sin remisión.

Hay procesamientos internos (los que he puesto de la digestión y masticación) y hay procesamientos externos (cocción, etc) que sirven para facilitar la absorción de esos alimentos.

Pero los médicos, científicos, nosotros y la gente en general, cuando dice que un alimento está procesado se refiere en su significado a lo siguiente: 

*- Alimento elaborado con ingredientes perjudiciales para la salud.
- Alimento elaborado de una forma perjudicial para la salud.
- Alimento apto para el consumo humano que al haber sido elaborado de una forma perjudicial para la salud ha dejado de ser apto para el consumo y ha pasado a ser perjudicial para la salud.*

El troll panadero al que contestas esto lo sabe perfectamente porque de tonto no tiene un pelo sino que todos los pelos los tiene de intoxicador.

Saludos.

-


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> En un sentido estricto y literal de la palabra todos los alimentos son procesados porque procesar es sinónimo de Transformar, Cambiar, etc. Y todos los alimentos que comemos son masticados y digeridos que no deja de ser un procesamiento, si no procesaras los alimentos tal y como entraron los volverías a devolver a la Madre Naturaleza. Eso con suerte porque si no pudieras devolverlos al no ser procesados morirías sin remisión.
> 
> Hay procesamientos internos (los que he puesto de la digestión y masticación) y hay procesamientos externos (cocción, etc) que sirven para facilitar la absorción de esos alimentos.
> 
> ...



Pues eso se agarran al lenguaje para interpretaciones torticeras.

Para que no haya dudas (que no las hay) habra que decir procesados industriales y hidratos refinados para los otros individuos.


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las hace el carnicero del pueblo sin mierdas añadidas a mi me basta. No flipes con lo de procesado, que es sangre, cebolla, tripa natural y especias.
> 
> Todos sabemos lo que significa procesado no desinformes.
> 
> Tienes los ultimos estudios sobre grasas saturadas (en el hilo de estudios), incluido el de la mantequilla sobre muestras de poblacion extensisimas y va quedando claro que no estan detras de enfermedades cardiovasculares y protegen de enfermedades como la diabetes. Lee un poco no te hara mal.



Ya... Y seguro que vienen de una granja de cerdos criados felizmente al aire libre comiendo bellotas.
Un consejo, si comes carne grasosa o la pagas de calidad (ecológica o en su defecto de pasto) o mejor vete eligiendo las partes mas magras evitando toda la grasa que es donde se van a alojar toda la mierda que le han metido al cerdo para que engorde lo mas rápido y barato posible.
Puede seguir usted haciéndose todas las trampas al solitario que quiera (es su salud al fin y al cabo), pero la verdad es esa.


----------



## Rauxa (4 May 2017)

Siempre va a ser mejor comer carne (aunque sea un poco hormonada) que comer harina.

El problema será comer mucha carne hormonada y clembuterada, cada día y en cantiades ingentes. Y en condiciones normales esto no pasa. Un día comes pollo, el otro bistec, el siguiente hamburguesa...
La carne como concepto no es mala. Es necesaria.
no hay nada 100% sano y natural y no manipulado (ni las frutas ni las verduras).
A partir de ahí, yo continuaré comiendo la más sano, natural y fresco posible. Y eso pasa antes por comer algo de carne, pescados, frutas y verduras, que no por comer harinas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (4 May 2017)

De nuevo creo que en el hilo se mezclan dos temas:

-Si un tipo de alimentación engorda o no.

-Si un tipo de alimentación es saludable.

Importantísimo en mi opinión distinguir ya que NO ES LO MISMO. Está relacionado, evidentemente, pero NO ES LO MISMO.

Respecto a embutidos: en general, debido al proceso de curación, etc., todo apunta a que no son productos saludables. Eso es una cosa, y como todo, habrá que averiguar si lo son o no, o en qué medida.

Pero mezclar el si un alimento es "bueno" o "malo" con sus efectos sobre el sobrepeso/obesidad es contraproducente, ya que introduce confusión en el debate; ojo con esto, porque se está haciendo por sistema en el hilo.


----------



## Indignado (4 May 2017)

Dejo dos enlaces que desmontan el china study

The China Study: Fact or Fallacy? | Denise Minger

What Dr. Campbell Won't Tell You About the China Study

Putos veganos/vegetarianos con sus mentiras


----------



## Qui (4 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Dejo dos enlaces que desmontan el china study
> 
> The China Study: Fact or Fallacy? | Denise Minger
> 
> ...



La que te va a caer cuando Sugus lea que te parece bien la opinión de Denise Minger, esa anumérica ignorante ::

Ten en cuenta que da igual lo que demuestres y como, si no estás con los veganos estás contra los veganos. Y no pretendas que razonen porque como en todos los bandos nunca se escucha al contrario.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 May 2017)

orcinsu dijo:


> ¿De donde has sacado que los chinos comían arroz integral? Los chinos comían arroz blanco.
> Se supone que no había obesidad porque su dieta era baja en fructosa y comían pocas veces al día. Pocos picos de insulina.
> 
> Un saludo



Los chinos comen arroz blanco, no integral. Los arroces que se comen en Asia son otros. Absolutamente nada que ver. 

Se come 3 veces al día. Pero se observa naturalmente el ayuno intermitente. Es raro cenar después de las 18 :00 y hasta el desayuno pasan 12 ó 13 horas sin problemas.

La carne no es el alimento principal en ninguna mesa familiar, sino las verduras herbáceas, el arroz, que se utiliza para empujar la comida (los fideos de trigo en el norte), como nosotros el pan y "un poco" de carne o pescado. El tofu es muy barato. Ahora cuesta unos 60 ú 80 cts de euro el kg, por lo que es muy popular.

La comida es poco densa nutricionalmente, mucha hierba, mucha seta, y mucha hortaliza poco alimenticia. La fruta es muy cara, excepto las sandías y alguna más.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Siempre va a ser mejor comer carne (aunque sea un poco hormonada) que comer harina.
> 
> El problema será comer mucha carne hormonada y clembuterada, cada día y en cantiades ingentes. Y en condiciones normales esto no pasa. Un día comes pollo, el otro bistec, el siguiente hamburguesa...
> La carne como concepto no es mala. Es necesaria.
> ...



Cuando se les acaban los argumentos salen con la estupidez de lo que comen los pobres animalitos. Pues como todo se intenta que la mayoria de lo que se come sea de la mejor calidad, pero eso ya queda a las posibilidades economicas de cada uno. Lo de que todo sea ecologico como que no es una posibilidad, y ademas muchas veces es un timo.

Procuro coger los huevos de gallinas en libertad, que picoteando, y con los piensos normales que suelen ser cereales (cereal alimento de pajaros), no tienen porque ser ecologicos.

El cordero siempre que voy al pueblo procuro comerlo y me llevo para congelar. El cordero no es como el cerdo ese tiene que salir del corral si lo quieren criar bien, y ya se donde comprarlo bueno.

Cerdo compro del carnicero de toda la vida, que si sera industrial pero en las zonas rurales ya se preocupan de comprarlo bueno, o te vas al carnicero de la otra esquina. Luego pillas un dia tocino iberico, de vez en cuando jamon idem, la paletilla no sale muy cara.

Con el pescado pasa lo mismo, a ver que conservantes le han echado para que llegue bien a la pescaderia, pero evitando los de piscifactoria, pues esta lo de toda la vida, jureles, sardinas, boquerones, mejillones...

La miel se la compro directa a un apicultor, las naranjas a una abuela que se las recoge ella de unos campillos de su propiedad para sacarse unos duros. 

Se hace lo que se puede.

Luego si un dia vas a al super y no tienes verdura ni carne de la buena, pues te la llevas y no pasaa nadaa.

Lo que no vas a coger son salchichas Oscar Mayer de plastico, ni un fiambre de pavo que pavo tiene un 50% y el otro son mil mierdas y harinas.

La verdura y la fruta la compres donde la compres se ha criado con plaguicidas y abonos industriales, incluso la tan cacareada ecologica no tiene mas cojones que ser regada con el mismo agua que la que no lo es, y el agua lleva todo lo que lleve la tierra de la zona... vamos a dejar de comer verdura? pues no.

El que me quiera vender que es lo mismo que comerse un donut con la lista de E`s de los reyes Godos, o cualquier pan con harina de trigo (da igual de super o de panaderia), que es ultrarefinada (y con aditivos) si o si, pues no tiene ni punto de comparacion.

Solo eliminando procesados industriales ya comes mejor que el 99% de la poblacion.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 14:51 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> De nuevo creo que en el hilo se mezclan dos temas:
> 
> -Si un tipo de alimentación engorda o no.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero como intentan mezclar temas de salud, pues hay que dejar bien claras las cosas. 

Como he dicho son argumentos torticeros.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 14:52 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> Dejo dos enlaces que desmontan el china study
> 
> The China Study: Fact or Fallacy? | Denise Minger
> 
> ...



Acabas de mentar a Bitelchus, esto se nos va a llenar de fantasmas::


----------



## sada (4 May 2017)

karlitos cuéntame más de la manteca de cacao ¿como se toma?? untada?? en que?? a que sabe??
gracias mil!


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuando se les acaban los argumentos salen con la estupidez de lo que comen los pobres animalitos. Pues como todo se intenta que la mayoria de lo que se come sea de la mejor calidad, pero eso ya queda a las posibilidades economicas de cada uno. Lo de que todo sea ecologico como que no es una posibilidad, y ademas muchas veces es un timo.
> 
> Procuro coger los huevos de gallinas en libertad, que picoteando, y con los piensos normales que suelen ser cereales (cereal alimento de pajaros), no tienen porque ser ecologicos.
> 
> ...







zapatitos dijo:


> En un sentido estricto y literal de la palabra todos los alimentos son procesados porque procesar es sinónimo de Transformar, Cambiar, etc. Y todos los alimentos que comemos son masticados y digeridos que no deja de ser un procesamiento, si no procesaras los alimentos tal y como entraron los volverías a devolver a la Madre Naturaleza. Eso con suerte porque si no pudieras devolverlos al no ser procesados morirías sin remisión.
> 
> Hay procesamientos internos (los que he puesto de la digestión y masticación) y hay procesamientos externos (cocción, etc) que sirven para facilitar la absorción de esos alimentos.
> 
> ...



Hombre!!! Mira que pasaba de ti, como decías que me tenías en el ignore.
Te volveré a hacer la misma pregunta: ¿Le has mostrado a tú mujer los estudios cientificos donde indicaban que comer 4.000 calorías diarias hacen que ACORTEN TU VIDA?
Si tu argumento es:"Es un panadero, un panadero!... al ignore" es que sabes que estás jodido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 May 2017)

sada dijo:


> karlitos cuéntame más de la manteca de cacao ¿como se toma?? untada?? en que?? a que sabe??
> gracias mil!



Pues el uso que se le da a cualquier manteca, reposteria, untar incluso cocinar.

Yo se la añadia a mi cacao habitual para meterle mas grasa de la que lleva el desgrasado, le daba una textura muy buena. Y tambien la use para la tipica reposteria paleo. Se que hay gente que la usa para rehogar verdura igual que la grasa de coco, es una grasa muy estable y se puede usar perfectamente.

Su sabor y olor es el mismo que el del cacao, quiza un poco mas suave, la verdad esta de muerte... el problema que no se encuentra facil y segun que sitios te meten un cañazo.

En algunas tiendas de productos bio incluso hervolarios la he visto, pero yo solo he comprado alguna vez que por trabajo pasaba cerca de Sueca. Alli hay muchas fabricas de chocolate y te la venden a un precio aceptable (sigue sin ser barato pero bueno). Si metes en San Google chocolatescomes, hay una de ese pueblo que creo que la mandan por internet.

Si fuese un producto que tuviese a mano y a un precio aceptable lo compraria mas a menudo, pero bueno es lo que hay.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 15:59 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Hombre!!! Mira que pasaba de ti, como decías que me tenías en el ignore.
> Te volveré a hacer la misma pregunta: ¿Le has mostrado a tú mujer los estudios cientificos donde indicaban que comer 4.000 calorías diarias hacen que ACORTEN TU VIDA?
> Si tu argumento es:"Es un panadero, un panadero!... al ignore" es que sabes que estás jodido.



Pero a ver aclarate.

Aqui como muy bien ha dicho Adeno, estamos hablando de si engorda o no, y creo que como muestra las cenorrias que me pego dejan claro que no.

Ahora te toca aclararte si lo malo es la grasa saturada del embutido o los metales pesados que lleva la grasa del cerdo, este punto no me queda muy claro. 

Luego ya explicanos si el embutido tradicional que se hace en los pueblos, si es en todos, solo en algunos, solo el cerdo blanco tambien el iberico, eso por ir poniendo chinchetas en el mapa de España, no sea que me den plutonio en la morcilla.::

Ya de paso cuando te lleves un calabacion de frutero del barrio ve pidiendo una analisis completo del agua de riego donde se ha cultivado. Vamos poniendo chinchetas a todo y asi nos reimos un rato.

La careta de peligro biologico tampoco te la olvides cuando salgas de casa, todos sabemos lo que hace el humo de los diesel en los pulmones.

Que si listillo que sabemos que cualquier cosa que no cultives, cries o pesques tu (y ni asi), lleva restos de algun producto quimico, pero eso no es lo mismo que meterse toda la mierda procesada del supermercado.


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues el uso que se le da a cualquier manteca, reposteria, untar incluso cocinar.
> 
> Yo se la añadia a mi cacao habitual para meterle mas grasa de la que lleva el desgrasado, le daba una textura muy buena. Y tambien la use para la tipica reposteria paleo. Se que hay gente que la usa para rehogar verdura igual que la grasa de coco, es una grasa muy estable y se puede usar perfectamente.
> 
> ...



Sigues haciendote trampas al solitario. A mí los cerdos me la pelan bastante, a si que no me vengas con lo de pobrecitos los cerdos intentando sin éxito ridiculizar.
El que tenga pasta podrá ordenar que le crezcan las patatas con música de Mozart, pero salvo algún privilegiado la realidad es la que es.
Hay alimentos que no son especialmente tóxicos, ya sea porque están protegidos por una gruesa cáscara aguacate, coco, cebolla, etc...) o porque ya de por sí son poco atacadas por bacterias y bichos y no hay necesidad de fumigarlas (ej: el brócoli)
Pero con la carne la realidad es la que es, por mucho que te autoengañes a ti mismo. Si no puedes acceder a carne ecológica o de pasto, mas te vale que escojas las partes mas magras y retires la grasa. En la grasa del animal va a parar todo lo malo, y de ahí directo al siguiente elemento de la cadena alimenticia, osease TÚ.
Y no me vengas que si un bollicao o un donuts relleno de crema pastelera, que aquí el que subscribe no los prueba.
Luego vienen los cánceres, pero siempre podrás culpar al humo de los diesels, chemtrails o a tu mala genética, pero no te vayas al otro barrio diciendo: "no lo entiendo ¿pero si yo me cuidaba?"


----------



## montella (5 May 2017)

En el boxeo hay boxeadores q suben entre 8 y 10 kilos en 24 horas despues del pesaje.

¿Tiene una explicacion verosimil?


----------



## boogie boom (5 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre!!!
> Te volveré a hacer la misma pregunta: ¿Le has mostrado a tú mujer los estudios cientificos donde indicaban que comer 4.000 calorías diarias hacen que ACORTEN TU VIDA?
> Si tu argumento es:"Es un panadero, un panadero!... al ignore" es que sabes que estás jodido.



Alguien que coma paleo o dieta ancestral no podría llegar a ingerir 4000 calorías ni de broma. 
Comer harinas refinadas y azúcares es lo que, aunque no quieras, te obliga a hacer demasiadas comidas repartidas diarias. Es inevitable, los picos de insulina hacen que haya unas subidas y bajadas salvajes obligándote a volver a comer harinas. El gordo, en resumidas cuentas, solo es culpable de creer a quien no debe; hay que ser un outsider para vivir de forma saludable. Para ser feliz.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 May 2017)

montella dijo:


> En el boxeo hay boxeadores q suben entre 8 y 10 kilos en 24 horas despues del pesaje.
> 
> ¿Tiene una explicacion verosimil?



No he visto tanto, pero hay procedimientos para secar a un tío antes de un pesaje. He visto a gente quitarse 2-3 kg en un par de días. Si éstos pesaban 50 y pocos, un morlaco de más de 100 kg igual se quita 6 kg.

Lo que se quitan es agua. Saunas, sudar a tope. Luego rehidratas con conocimiento y recuperas.


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2017)

[/COLOR]


montella dijo:


> En el boxeo hay boxeadores q suben entre 8 y 10 kilos en 24 horas despues del pesaje.
> 
> ¿Tiene una explicacion verosimil?



No hace mucho se murió uno famoso dentro del mundo del Mua Thay, haciendo lo contrario. Intentó perder varios kilos para llegar a la báscula no ingeriendo líquido alguno, corriendo con 30 grados como si fuera invierno, sauna a tope y tal. Jordan Coe se llamaba.
Para subir peso lo que hacen es hiperidratarse y consumir comida masivamente.
El deporte de competición no es saludable.

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 13:30 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no cuento jamás calorías, por alguna vez que lo he hecho por curiosidad calculo que estarán en torno a las 4.500-5.500 Kc según el día.
> 
> Lo único que cuento son los carbohidratos y no en calorías sino en gramos y la razón es muy sencilla, porque en mi experiencia es el único nutriente donde si no lo vas controlando la tendencia siempre es ir incluyendo unos poquitos más sin darte ni siquiera cuenta y un día te encuentras conque en vez de los más o menos 30 gramos que tenías estipulados que necesitabas estás tomando el doble o incluso el triple. Por eso prefiero pesarlos y así no hay tendencia progresiva al alza que valga.
> 
> ...





boogie boom dijo:


> Alguien que coma paleo o dieta ancestral no podría llegar a ingerir 4000 calorías ni de broma.
> Comer harinas refinadas y azúcares es lo que, aunque no quieras, te obliga a hacer demasiadas comidas repartidas diarias. Es inevitable, los picos de insulina hacen que haya unas subidas y bajadas salvajes obligándote a volver a comer harinas. El gordo, en resumidas cuentas, solo es culpable de creer a quien no debe; hay que ser un outsider para vivir de forma saludable. Para ser feliz.



Ahí lo tienes. Me he quedado corto, entre 4.500 y 5.500


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 May 2017)

Invito a cormac, sugus y almástonto a que publiquen su dieta semanal en una tabla aquí, a ver exactamente cómo se alimentan y si tanta diferencia hay con el resto que dé pie a tanto troleo... Espero que alguno de estos tres panaderos recoja el guante...


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Invito a cormac, sugus y almástonto a que publiquen su dieta semanal en una tabla aquí, a ver exactamente cómo se alimentan y si tanta diferencia hay con el resto que dé pie a tanto troleo... Espero que alguno de estos tres panaderos recoja el guante...



Te invito a ti, a Lewis y a alguno mas a ser mas educado y respetuoso con las opiniones de los demás. 
Por éste hilo sólo me paso a reirme de vosotros. Ya dije que ni me va ni me viene lo que cada uno haga con su cuerpo. Ya perdí demasiado tiempo poniendo estudios para conseguir: "es un enviado de la industria alimenticia" "otro vegano" "es un panadero", "cada día eres mas tonto". "es un troll" y demás descalificaciones que harían que llegáramos a las manos si estuviéramos cara a cara.
Ya en tu mensaje me has llamado panadero e insinuado troll. Cuando lleves un tiempo sin faltar al respeto (tú empezaste) me plantearé volver a postear en un tono mas serio acompañandolo de estudios científicos.
Si queréis un debate sano bien, si lo que queréis es tener razón sí o sí os dejo solos


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Te invito a ti, a Lewis y a alguno mas a ser mas educado y respetuoso con las opiniones de los demás.
> Por éste hilo sólo me paso a reirme de vosotros. Ya dije que ni me va ni me viene lo que cada uno haga con su cuerpo. Ya perdí demasiado tiempo poniendo estudios para conseguir: "es un enviado de la industria alimenticia" "otro vegano" "es un panadero", "cada día eres mas tonto". "es un troll" y demás descalificaciones que harían que llegáramos a las manos si estuviéramos cara a cara.
> Ya en tu mensaje me has llamado panadero e insinuado troll. Cuando lleves un tiempo sin faltar al respeto (tú empezaste) me plantearé volver a postear en un tono mas serio acompañandolo de estudios científicos.
> Si queréis un debate sano bien, si lo que queréis es tener razón sí o sí os dejo solos



Pero qué debate, si no has contestado nunca a ninguna de las cuestiones aquí planteadas. A las cuestiones principales; a por qué podría adelgazar una dieta sin harinas ni azúcar, (argumentos se han dado) a por qué no sirve contar calorías (argumentos se han dado), a los razonamientos sobre qué causa el sobrepeso, al papel de las señalizaciones hormonales. Nunca, nunca te he leído entrar al trapo en ninguno de esos asuntos. Sólo vas a la anécdota, y siempre mezclando adelgazar/engordar con saludable/no saludable (son cosas diferentes aunque relacionadas, como ya he comentado en alguna ocasión).

Lo de faltar al respeto, me descojono, tú has faltado al respeto como el que más, (a mí, por lo menos) y yo jamás he acusado a nadie de "panadero" y sólo he faltado cuando me han faltado a mí previamente.

Sin embargo, tengo que reconocer que a mí también me irrita cuando sistemáticamente algunos foreros os acusan de tener intereses en la industria panadera. 

Pero me irrita más que no se entre al fondo del asunto, y que no se aporten argumentos. Mención especial par Elmastonto, experto en hacer fintas esquivando, con mucha palabrería eso sí, las cuestiones fundamentales, y a Sunwukung, un fanático como pocos he visto en mi vida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Te invito a ti, a Lewis y a alguno mas a ser mas educado y respetuoso con las opiniones de los demás.
> Por éste hilo sólo me paso a reirme de vosotros. Ya dije que ni me va ni me viene lo que cada uno haga con su cuerpo. Ya perdí demasiado tiempo poniendo estudios para conseguir: "es un enviado de la industria alimenticia" "otro vegano" "es un panadero", "cada día eres mas tonto". "es un troll" y demás descalificaciones que harían que llegáramos a las manos si estuviéramos cara a cara.
> Ya en tu mensaje me has llamado panadero e insinuado troll. Cuando lleves un tiempo sin faltar al respeto (tú empezaste) me plantearé volver a postear en un tono mas serio acompañandolo de estudios científicos.
> Si queréis un debate sano bien, si lo que queréis es tener razón sí o sí os dejo solos



Osea que dices que entras a trollear (lo de reirte y tal, llamalo como quieras), y quieres que no te tratemos como tal. Tu riete lo que quieras pero los que hemos perdido 10-15 kilos sin esfuerzo nos lo tomamos bastante en serio.

Aqui todos hemos puesto durante bastantes post muchos datos de nuestra dieta semanal. Para que haya debate tiene que haber algo con que comparar. Si no, pues hace bien en no entrar mas, que para hacer el canelo no eres necesario.


----------



## McNulty (5 May 2017)

Bueno, dos semanas y media ya haciendo paleo, y la cosa se va equilibrando como dijisteis los floreros expertos. Si os acordáis en la primera semana perdí bastante "peso", que en realidad eran líquidos retenidos. Después de una semana más, la pérdida de peso se ha ralentizadlo bastante, y solo he perdido un 1 kg más. Estoy a gusto a nivel fisiológico, incluso noto que el tiempo pasa mucho más deprisa de lo normal, no sé si esto último es fruto de mi imaginación haha.

Apenas tengo ganas de comer durante el día, llevo 4 días donde solo hago una comida, al mediodía, y puedo aguantar así hasta el día siguiente. Ni dolores de cabeza, ni sensaciones estomacales ni nada raro. Duermo del tirón, antes me despertaba con gases.

Para mí, de momento, están siendo todo ventajas. Voy al súper, y paso olímpicamente de la sección de gominales, patatas fritas y bolleria. No las hecho de menos. Además sientes que comes sano y a la vez variado y sabroso.

Algún pero que poner. Pues que tienes que invertir más tiempo en la elaboración de la comida. Pelar patatas, cortar verduras, huevos, carne a la plancha, pescado. Aunque como lo hago solo una vez al día no me supone ninguna molestia.

En 2,5 semanas, un total de 5 kg perdidos. Sin apenas actividad física, solo eliminando de la dieta azúcares, harinas y procesados. Si hubiera ido al gym 3 días por semana o a natación, creo que el cambio ya se me hubiera ido de las manos, y habría perdido bastante más.

La clave es comer lo más natural posible. Tu cuerpo dijiere mucho mejor lo que comes, y eso te da una sensación de bienestar que es muy distinta al placer instantáneo pero no duradero del azúcar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> No hace mucho se murió uno famoso dentro del mundo del Mua Thay, haciendo lo contrario. Intentó perder varios kilos para llegar a la báscula no ingeriendo líquido alguno, corriendo con 30 grados como si fuera invierno, sauna a tope y tal. Jordan Coe se llamaba.
> Para subir peso lo que hacen es hiperidratarse y consumir comida masivamente.
> ...



Aterriza que Zapatitos no hace dieta ancestral, es una dieta sin procesados o con muy pocos segun dice, pero tira bastante de arroz y patata ya que da mucha caña haciendo deporte, cosa totalmente logica.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Te invito a ti, a Lewis y a alguno mas a ser mas educado y respetuoso con las opiniones de los demás.
> Por éste hilo sólo me paso a reirme de vosotros. Ya dije que ni me va ni me viene lo que cada uno haga con su cuerpo. Ya perdí demasiado tiempo poniendo estudios para conseguir: "es un enviado de la industria alimenticia" "otro vegano" "es un panadero", "cada día eres mas tonto". "es un troll" y demás descalificaciones que harían que llegáramos a las manos si estuviéramos cara a cara.
> Ya en tu mensaje me has llamado panadero e insinuado troll. Cuando lleves un tiempo sin faltar al respeto (tú empezaste) me plantearé volver a postear en un tono mas serio acompañandolo de estudios científicos.
> Si queréis un debate sano bien, si lo que queréis es tener razón sí o sí os dejo solos



Es decir, que escurres el bulto con la excusa del insulto, claro, claro...:bla::bla::bla:

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 16:31 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pero qué debate, si no has contestado nunca a ninguna de las cuestiones aquí planteadas. A las cuestiones principales; a por qué podría adelgazar una dieta sin harinas ni azúcar, (argumentos se han dado) a por qué no sirve contar calorías (argumentos se han dado), a los razonamientos sobre qué causa el sobrepeso, al papel de las señalizaciones hormonales. Nunca, nunca te he leído entrar al trapo en ninguno de esos asuntos. Sólo vas a la anécdota, y siempre mezclando adelgazar/engordar con saludable/no saludable (son cosas diferentes aunque relacionadas, como ya he comentado en alguna ocasión).
> 
> Lo de faltar al respeto, me descojono, tú has faltado al respeto como el que más, (a mí, por lo menos) y yo jamás he acusado a nadie de "panadero" y sólo he faltado cuando me han faltado a mí previamente.
> 
> ...



Lo de panadero no es gratuito, sino recurrente cuando no responden a preguntas sencillas o sacan una y mil veces el puto estudio de china, más que destrozado aquí por diversos foreros, pero ellos erre que erre. Estoy seguro que no todos tienen intereses en la industria alimentaria... no todos...


----------



## zapatitos (5 May 2017)

montella dijo:


> *En el boxeo hay boxeadores q suben entre 8 y 10 kilos en 24 horas despues del pesaje.
> 
> ¿Tiene una explicacion verosimil?*



Ese sistema se denomina *weight cut* y se utiliza para intentar bajar de categoría en varios deportes.

Basicamente consiste en:

- Se dejan de comer carbohidratos.
- Se beben de 9 a 15 litros de agua diariamente.
- Se hace un ayuno de 24 horas antes del pesaje. Esas 24 horas tampoco se consume nada de agua, nada de sodio. Esto se combina con sauna, baños de vapor, ropa térmica, masticar hielo para sacar toda la saliva que haya en la boca (sin tragarse el agua del hielo), etc. 

Después del pesaje vuelves a recuperar rapidamente el líquido perdido y al pesar más en teoría tienes ventaja en esa categoría.
Yo no se lo recomiendo a nadie.

Saludos.


----------



## montella (6 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ese sistema se denomina *weight cut* y se utiliza para intentar bajar de categoría en varios deportes.
> 
> Basicamente consiste en:
> 
> ...



Pero creo q sigue escapando a cualkier logica nutricional.No me parece tan asombrosa la bajada como la subida posterior al pesaje.

Hoy pelea el prototipo de todo esto Julio Cesar Chaves no se si sois aficionados al boxeo un tio q te baja 5 kilos en un dia y te sube 10 kilos minimo al dia siguiente.Pesando sobre 80 kilos.Ha dado en la bascula 164 libras y mañana subira al ring por encima de las 185 libras.


----------



## sada (6 May 2017)

Que cosas se hacen ... Solo de pensar en beber 9 litros de agua al día


----------



## zapatitos (6 May 2017)

montella dijo:


> *Pero creo q sigue escapando a cualkier logica nutricional.No me parece tan asombrosa la bajada como la subida posterior al pesaje.
> 
> Hoy pelea el prototipo de todo esto Julio Cesar Chaves no se si sois aficionados al boxeo un tio q te baja 5 kilos en un dia y te sube 10 kilos minimo al dia siguiente.Pesando sobre 80 kilos.Ha dado en la bascula 164 libras y mañana subira al ring por encima de las 185 libras.*



Te quedas totalmente seco y después cuando le metes carbohidratos y agua el cuerpo sobrecompensa tanto el líquido como el glucógeno almacenado. Es "fácil" ganar de 1 a 7 kilos según la genética y la preparación de cada deportista. Como he dicho no es ni masa muscular ni grasa sino líquidos y glucógeno pero teoricamente es una ventaja al enfrentarte con gente de menor peso. Digo teoricamente porque al final todos hacen más o menos lo mismo así que termina siendo no una ventaja sino algo obligatorio para no estar en desventaja con los demás, que no es lo mismo.

Era y aún sigue siendo en algunos táctica habitual entre los culturistas los tres días antes de la competición aunque no tan llevado al extremo.

Y hay cosas aún más extremistas como sacarse un montón de sangre justo antes del pesaje para pesar menos si estás muy cerca de tu "peso" y aún más extremistas que todo eso que ya no diré.

Saludos.


----------



## walda (7 May 2017)

Pues qué suerte tenéis los que adelgazáis super rápido porque yo estoy adelgazando muuuy despacio y eso que tomo poquísimos hidratos de carbono al día. Nada de pan, patatas, pasta, legumbres, cerveza ni bebidas azucaradas, helados, gominolas ni nada parecido (de hecho creo que ahora mismo no tengo nada de mono de dulce). En un mes habré perdido 1,5 kg -2 kg. Igual es que debería hacer más ejercicio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 May 2017)

walda dijo:


> Pues qué suerte tenéis los que adelgazáis super rápido porque yo estoy adelgazando muuuy despacio y eso que tomo poquísimos hidratos de carbono al día. Nada de pan, patatas, pasta, legumbres, cerveza ni bebidas azucaradas, helados, gominolas ni nada parecido (de hecho creo que ahora mismo no tengo nada de mono de dulce). En un mes habré perdido 1,5 kg -2 kg. Igual es que debería hacer más ejercicio.



Peso y altura de partida?

Sin no tienes un gran sobrepeso es totalmente normal.


----------



## Rauxa (7 May 2017)

Una muestra más de lo mal que están de la azoteo los veganos


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 May 2017)

walda dijo:


> Pues qué suerte tenéis los que adelgazáis super rápido porque yo estoy adelgazando muuuy despacio y eso que tomo poquísimos hidratos de carbono al día. Nada de pan, patatas, pasta, legumbres, cerveza ni bebidas azucaradas, helados, gominolas ni nada parecido (de hecho creo que ahora mismo no tengo nada de mono de dulce). En un mes habré perdido 1,5 kg -2 kg. Igual es que debería hacer más ejercicio.



Una racha de estrés y disgustos y adelgazas fijo ::
Yo a ver si engordo un poco, no me gusta verme así.


----------



## Rauxa (7 May 2017)

Esto es lo que hace una dieta vegana a nuestra dentadura.
Testimonio de un ex-atleta vegano.
The Toothless Ruth - YouTube


----------



## Indignado (7 May 2017)

walda dijo:


> Pues qué suerte tenéis los que adelgazáis super rápido porque yo estoy adelgazando muuuy despacio y eso que tomo poquísimos hidratos de carbono al día. Nada de pan, patatas, pasta, legumbres, cerveza ni bebidas azucaradas, helados, gominolas ni nada parecido (de hecho creo que ahora mismo no tengo nada de mono de dulce). En un mes habré perdido 1,5 kg -2 kg. Igual es que debería hacer más ejercicio.



Por temas hormonales las mujeres adelgazan más lento , no hay que tomarselo como una carrera ni estresarse ; el peso correcto (que no suele coincidir con el deseado) llega solo si se come correctamente





Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo a ver si engordo un poco, no me gusta verme así.



::

Por culpa de este hilo se nos va acusar que estamos causando una plaga de gente delgada


----------



## The Black Adder (7 May 2017)

walda dijo:


> Pues qué suerte tenéis los que adelgazáis super rápido porque yo estoy adelgazando muuuy despacio y eso que tomo poquísimos hidratos de carbono al día. Nada de pan, patatas, pasta, legumbres, cerveza ni bebidas azucaradas, helados, gominolas ni nada parecido (de hecho creo que ahora mismo no tengo nada de mono de dulce). En un mes habré perdido 1,5 kg -2 kg. Igual es que debería hacer más ejercicio.



Yo diría que un ritmo de pérdida de medio kilo a la semana es más que aceptable y normal para una mujer (que es verdad que van un poco más lentas) de dimensiones "normales". 

Vamos, que sin más datos y por lo que yo he visto conmigo mismo a mí me parece que vas bien, especialmente si lo estás basando sólo en la alimentación y no lo complementas con ejercicio regular. Yo soy tío, mido 1.90 y peso más de 90 kg, y no te creas que cuando me sobraba más peso y me decidí a eliminar hidratos de IG alto adelgazaba mucho más rápido que tú.

Edito: añado datos


----------



## sada (7 May 2017)

walda dijo:


> Pues qué suerte tenéis los que adelgazáis super rápido porque yo estoy adelgazando muuuy despacio y eso que tomo poquísimos hidratos de carbono al día. Nada de pan, patatas, pasta, legumbres, cerveza ni bebidas azucaradas, helados, gominolas ni nada parecido (de hecho creo que ahora mismo no tengo nada de mono de dulce). En un mes habré perdido 1,5 kg -2 kg. Igual es que debería hacer más ejercicio.



Buah yo estoy igual fíjate que el sábado vi los 62, algo en la báscula y luego he subido hasta los 64 sin tomar nada de nada ni pan ni cerveza ni patatas ni arroz ni azúcar.
No sé si sería el boniato o un plátano o que me dio por hacer un día de ejercicio cosa q no creo. Quise empezar la bbg y solo hice un día y ya no podía ni agacharme los días posteriores.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No estoy muy de acuerdo por un motivo. La tabla de IG sacada de la fundacion de la diabetes.
> Glucosa 100
> Pan blanco 69
> Cereales desayuno 66
> ...



En realidad, no. Es más, cámbiame un no, por un PARA NADA.

El "truco" del azúcar es que es 50% fructosa, y la fructosa no sube el nivel de glucosa en sangre.

¿Qué bien, no? PUES NO: la fructosa no suve el nivel de glucosa en sangre, sino que sube el nivel de glucosa exclusivamente en el hígado (que es donde se procesa), de suerte que los 41 que te faltan, en vez de estar en el torrente sanguíneo y repartirse por el cuerpo entero (insulina mediante), van como un misil teledirigido de cabeza al hígado.

Donde, por cierto, se transforman primero en glucógeno (que tié un pase) y seguidamente en *grasa hepática*.

O sea que mientras la baguette entra al torrente sanguíneo a todo gas, un 20% más rápido que la glucosa pura, y causa liberación de insulina que a su vez producirá acumulación de grasa por todo el cuerpo, la mitad del azúcar hace lo propio, pero exclusivamente en el hígado. Qué bien ¿eh?

Por cierto, que si la alta insulinhemia causa a largo plazo resistencia a la insulina ¿Saben ustedes lo que causa resistencia a la insulina A CORTÍSIMO PLAZO? Un exceso de fructosa y el consecuente *HÍGADO GRASO NO ALCOHÓLICO*.

No hace mucho el doctor Fung colgó un estudio en el que se suministraba fructosa a cholón a individuos sanos, y glucosa a cholón a otros individuos, también sanos...

...en *menos de 8 semanas*, los primeros eran *prediabéticos* y presentaban una bella estampa de esteatosis hepática.

Así que, ojito con fiarse sólo del IG, que la fructosa la carga el diablo...

EXTRA BALL: en un alarde de idiocia sin precedentes, las tiendas "sanas" venden fructosa como el _endulzante sano que no sube el azúcar en sangre_... fucking genius!


----------



## silverwindow (8 May 2017)

walda dijo:


> Pues qué suerte tenéis los que adelgazáis super rápido porque yo estoy adelgazando muuuy despacio y eso que tomo poquísimos hidratos de carbono al día. Nada de pan, patatas, pasta, legumbres, cerveza ni bebidas azucaradas, helados, gominolas ni nada parecido (de hecho creo que ahora mismo no tengo nada de mono de dulce). En un mes habré perdido 1,5 kg -2 kg. Igual es que debería hacer más ejercicio.




Es lento si no haces ejercicio y comes bien.(sin azucares pero bien)

Yo estoy bastante estancado,pero sin subir,eso si.

Demasiada carne y lacteos quizas.No lo se la verdad.

Tambien he comprobado que si un dia te saltas la cena pegas un bajaonazo de peso que no recuperas si sigues con paleo el dia siguiente.

Pero.si no estas muy gordo,no bajas tan facilmente au que tomes 0 pan y azucares.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :XX: y la paradoja asiática no existe, hay que me lol, cuando todos comían dietas altas en carbohidratos (pero bajas en grasas), desde el campesino hasta el escribano.



Y dale Perico al torno. Te lo hemos dicho de todas las formas que se nos ocurren.

La paradoja asíatica no existe, porque *no hay ninguna paradoja*.

Los asiáticos se alimentaban de un 80% de carbohidratos *complejos*, de absorción *ralentizada por el uso de vinagres, hierbas y especias*, y además profusamente ricos en *almidón resistente por retrogradación*, que es el que se forma, precisamente, cuando *curras en el campo* y la comida te la comes *fría*.

Por no hablar de que lo normal ha sido siempre comer arroz *de hace dos días*, aún más rico en almidón resistente.

Por cierto, broma-broma, ¿Sabe lo que pasa con el almidón resistente en el intestino, cuando tienes una flora bacteriana saludable?

¿No?

Va, adivine...

...



Spoiler



Que la flora digiere el almidón y lo transforma en butirato, o en ácido butírico, que es un *ácido graso de cadena corta*

Qué risa ¿No? Estos chinos, comiendo un 80% de carbos, y va su flora y convierte una parte apreciable (~15-20%) de esos carbos en grasas...

Tendrían las arterias _al jerez_... (es coña, claro; el ácido butírico es el alimento preferido de la pared intestinal)



Ah, por supuesto, tampoco olvidemos lo del ayuno intermitente de 12 horas reseteando la sensibilidad a la insulina, lo de los bajísimos niveles de fructosa y lo de la actividad física intensa.

En resumen: no hay paradoja, porque su sistema digestivo hace lo que las teorías que la "paradoja" pretende rebatir predicen que hace.

BONUS POINTS: curiosamente, de pronto los chinos ya no curran en el campo, tienen trabajos sedentarios de 16 horas al día, comen deprisa, mal y cocinando sobre la marcha, empiezan a abusar de precocinados, comida industrializada y bebidas azucaradas y...

¡Hey Presto! ¡Epidemia de obesidad y diabetes tipo 2!

Pojclaro. 

- Te has cargado la flora bacteriana
- Te comes el arroz recién colado, cuando es como glucosa pura
- Como no tienes tiempo para cocinar, en vez de usar especias y hierbas naturales, usas precocinados o preparados para condimentar que son, con suerte, un 50% extractos y aromas y el otro 50% harina de trigo para hacer bulto (caso real! léanse los ingredientes de un bote de especias del mencabrona, verán qué risas; pues en China, figúrense)
- Empiezas a incorporar comida precocinada a tope de excipientes y conservantes, el más barato de los cuales es el azúcar
- Empiezas a beber refrescos azucarados que antes ni probabas

TODAS ESAS COSAS fomentan la insulinorresistencia de forma acelerada



> Hay que joderse que sigáis con estas magufadas sólo para no aceptar que una persona sana que come las calorías adecuadas a su gasto no engorda y no hay más.
> 
> Cómo os untáis los miembros. :XX:



Dejando a un lado que eso no tiene por qué ser cierto (ver más abajo), sucede que esa afirmación se limita a describir un proceso, que no es en absoluto lo mismo que explicarlo, y que en cualquier caso "comer las calorías adecuadas a tu gasto" es una cosa harto difícil cuando

1.- No sabes cuánto aprovechas lo que come
2.- Tampoco sabes cuánto gastas
3.- Lo que gastas, de hecho, depende de lo que comes (¡y no sólo de cuánto!)

Engordar es acumular grasa.

Para no engordar, pues, lo que tiene que suceder es que *no entre más grasa en los adipocitos de la que sale*. Igualar eso a que no entre más energía en el cuerpo de la que sale es como decir que para que no aumente el número de personas en el Santiago Bernabéu hay que asegurarse de que en Madrid no entre más gente de la que sale.

¿Es que no puede entrar gente que vaya al Calderón? ¿O que no le guste el fútbol? ¿Tampoco puede ir al Bernabéu de pronto gente que ya estuviera en Madrid? ¿Ni salir del estadio, pero quedarse en la ciudad?



> por cierto la eficiencia de conversión de los carbohidratos a triglicéridos es muy baja comparada con la misma conversión de las grasas dietéticas (porque no hay). Se acumula mayor porcentaje de grasa que de carbohidratos en forma de adipocitos a igual calorías, CUANDO SE INGIERE UN EXCESO DE CALORÍAS PARA TUS NECESIDADES INDIVIDUALES.
> 
> Primero se va en termogénesis cierta cantidad de carbohidratos.
> 
> Por eso parte de la "paradoja" asiática, que es la de prácticamente todas partes hasta el siglo XX.



Ya.

El problema es olvidar lo difícil que es comer de más cuando no tienes averiado el sistema endocrino.


----------



## bizarre (8 May 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es lento si no haces ejercicio y comes bien.(sin azucares pero bien)
> 
> Yo estoy bastante estancado,pero sin subir,eso si.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que me pasa eso, ya estoy en mi peso, me gustaría perder algo de grasa en las piernas pero con 44 años siendo un retaco de mujer de 1'60 pesar entre 54 o 55 ( dependiendo del ciclo menstrual) 
pues debe ser que ya no tengo mucho de donde rascar, hasta los 35 que dejé de fumar pesaba mucho menos pero me da que ese peso no volverá
Debería empezar a hacer una chispa de ejercicio que aunque no haya yamejoria estética a nivel salud también es importante......pero no se por donde empezar

Se aceptan ideas


----------



## sada (8 May 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Yo creo que me pasa eso, ya estoy en mi peso, me gustaría perder algo de grasa en las piernas pero con 44 años siendo un retaco de mujer de 1'60 pesar entre 54 o 55 ( dependiendo del ciclo menstrual)
> pues debe ser que ya no tengo mucho de donde rascar, hasta los 35 que dejé de fumar pesaba mucho menos pero me da que ese peso no volverá
> Debería empezar a hacer una chispa de ejercicio que aunque no haya yamejoria estética a nivel salud también es importante......pero no se por donde empezar
> 
> Se aceptan ideas



caray yo mido lo mismo y peso 64


----------



## bambum (8 May 2017)

Me ha resultado interesante este articulo de un medico vegetariano, defendiendo la biología omnivora de los humanos.

"Los Humanos Son Omnívoros 
adaptado de una conferencia a cargo de John McArdle, Ph.D. 
del The Vegetarian Resource Group
Introducción

Existen ciertos mitos populares referentes al vegetarianismo que de hecho no tienen ninguna base científica. Uno de estos mitos es que el hombre es naturalmente vegetariano porque nuestros cuerpos son semejantes a los de los animales herbívoros, no a los carnívoros. En realidad somos omnívoros, capaces de comer carne o alimentos vegetales. Lo siguiente contradice la teoría no científica de que el hombre es exclusivamente herbívoro.

Confusión entre taxonomía y dieta

Mucha de la información errónea sobre este tema proviene de la confusión entre las características taxonómicas (en biología, el proceso de clasificar los organismos en categorías establecidas) y características dietéticas.

Los miembros de los mamíferos del orden Carnívoros pueden ser o no ser consumidores exclusivos de carne. Los que comen sólo carne son carnívoros. Las adaptaciones dietéticas no están limitadas por una simple dicotomía entre herbívoros (vegetarianos estrictos) y carnívoros (consumidores de carne estrictos), sino que incluyen los frugívoros (principalmente frutas), granívoros (nueces, semillas, etc.), folívoros (hojas), insectívoros (insectos y vertebrados pequeños), etc. También es importante recordar que la relación entre la forma (anatomía/fisiología) y la función (comportamiento) no es siempre de uno a uno. Las estructuras anatómicas individuales pueden servir para una o más funciones, y funciones semejantes pueden ser desempeñadas por varias formas.

El Omnivorismo

La categoría clave en la discusión de la dieta humana son los omnívoros, que se definen como consumidores generalizados, sin especialización carnívora ni herbívora para adquirir o procesar la comida, y que son capaces de consumir y consumen tanto la proteína animal como la vegetal. Son básicamente consumidores 'oportunistas' (sobreviven con lo que está disponible) con características anatómicas y fisiológicas más generalizadas, especialmente en lo relativo a los dientes. Toda la evidencia disponible indica que la dieta humana natural es omnívora e incluiría la carne. No estamos, sin embargo, obligados a consumir proteínas animales. Tenemos una elección.

Los Grandes Simios

Hay muy pocos frugívoros entre los mamíferos en general, y entre los primates en particular. Los únicos monos que son predominantemente frugívoros (gibones y siamanes) son atípicos entre los monos en muchos aspectos ecológicos y de comportamiento, y comen cantidades sustanciales de vegetación. Los orangutanes son semejantes, sin ninguna observación en estado salvaje de consumo de carne.

Los gorilas son más típicamente vegetarianos, con menos énfasis en las frutas. Hace varios años se inició un estudio muy elegante sobre la relación entre el tamaño corporal y la dieta en los primates (y algún otro grupo de mamíferos). Los únicos primates en la lista con dietas puras fueron las especies de tamaño pequeño (que son enteramente insectívoras) y las más grandes (que se especializan en una dieta vegetariana). No obstante, el espectro de preferencias dietéticas reflejan las necesidades diarias de alimentación de cada tamaño corporal y la disponibilidad relativa de recursos alimentarios en la selva tropical. Nuestros parientes más cercanos entre los monos - en sentido anatómico, de comportamiento, genético y evolucionario - son los chimpancés, que frecuentemente matan y comen otros mamíferos (inclusos otros primates).

Evidencia de los Humanos como Omnívoros

Historia Arqueológica

Hasta los tiempos documentados más remotos, la historia arqueológica indica claramente una dieta omnívora para los humanos que incluía la carne. Nuestros ascendentes fueron cazadores y recolectores desde el principio. Al comenzar la domesticación de las fuentes alimentarias, incluía tanto animales como plantas.

Tipos de Células

El número relativo y la distribución de los tipos de células, así como las especializaciones estructurales, son más importantes que la longitud total del intestino a la hora de determinar la dieta típica. Los perros son carnívoros típicos, pero sus características intestinales tienen más en común con los omnívoros. Los lobos comen mucha materia vegetal.

Los Depósitos de Fermentación

Casi todos los herbívoros tienen depósitos de fermentación (espacios engrandecidos donde reside la comida mientras los microbios la atacan). Los ruminantes como las vacas y los ciervos tienen sacos anteriores derivados de un esófago y estómago remodelados. Los caballos, los rinocerontes, y los monos de tipo "Colobino" tienen sacos posteriores. Los humanos no tienen tales especializaciones.

Las Mandíbulas

Aunque la evidencia sobre la estructura y función de las manos y mandíbulas humanas, su comportamiento e historia evolucionaria también o apoyan una dieta omnívora o no apoyan una dieta vegetariana estricta, la mejor evidencia proviene de los dientes.

Los colmillos pequeños de los humanos son una consecuencia funcional del cráneo más grande y la reducción asociada del tamaño de la mandíbula. En los primates, los colmillos funcionan como armas de defensa y como instrumento visual de amenaza. Curiosamente, los primates con los colmillos más grandes (gorilas y babuinos gelada) tienen dietas básicamente vegetarianas. En los restos arqueológicos, los molares humanos a menudo se confunden con los premolares y molares de los cerdos, un omnívoro clásico. Por otra parte, algunos herbívoros poseen incisivos bien desarrollados que a veces se confunden con los de la dentadura humanos cuando se encuentran en las excavaciones arqueológicas.

Las Glándulas Salivares

éstas indican que podríamos ser omnívoros. Los datos de la saliva y de la orina varían, dependiendo de la dieta, no del grupo taxonómico.

Los Intestinos

La absorpción intestinal es una cuestión de área de superficie, no lineal. Los perros (que son carnívoros) tienen especializaciones intestinales más características de omnívoros que de carnívoros como los gatos. El número relativo de criptas y tipos de células es una mejor indicación sobre la dieta que la mera longitud. Nosotros los humanos ocupamos un lugar intermedio entre los dos grupos.

Conclusión

Los humanos somos ejemplos clásicos de omnívoros en todos los aspectos anatómicos relevantes. No hay ninguna base anatómica ni fisiológica para la suposición de que los humanos estamos preadaptados a la dieta vegetariana. Por esta razón, los mejores argumentos en pro de una dieta exenta de carne se limitan a las cuestiones ecológicas, éticas o de salud.

[El Doctor McArdle es vegetariano y actualmente es Consejero Científico de la Sociedad Americana Anti-Vivisección. Es anatomista y primatólogo.]

Apéndice: Más Evidencias

La información siguiente procede del New York Times, del 15 de mayo de 1979. Según el Dr. Alan Walker, antropólogo de la Universidad Johns Hopkins, el homo erectus, la especie inmediatamente antecesora a nuestra propia homo sapiens, muestra evidencias de una dieta omnívora. Cada diente procedente de un homo erectus que se ha encontrado fue el de un omnívoro. No obstante, una muestra pequeña de dientes de aquella especie casi humana durante un período de 12 millones años hasta el período de homo erectus, indica que la especia en sus principios pudiera haber sido frugívora. Aún si aquella especie, muy anteriormente a la nuestra, hubiera sobrevivido con una dieta frugívora, probablemente no habrían consumido lo que consideramos frutas típicas. Centenares de plantas producen frutas que son más duras, y mas sólidas que las que comemos hoy en día."

Los Humanos Son Omnívoros


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 May 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En realidad, no. Es más, cámbiame un no, por un PARA NADA.
> 
> El "truco" del azúcar es que es 50% fructosa, y la fructosa no sube el nivel de glucosa en sangre.
> 
> ...



Si eso esta claro, pero quedate con un ni pati ni pami, las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

Todos tenemos claro que el azucar es veneno amasao, pero mas o menos la gente tiene claro que no se puede abusar, y el mas goloso que se puede tomar al dia 50-100 gramos? Gente con obesidad severa si que se meten mas cantidad abusandod de refrescos y bolleria, pero saben que siendo mierda es la mierda a la que son adictos y no la pueden dejar.

Por el contrario las autoridades venden al ciudadano de a pie que el pan, y ahi la gente no distingue, es sano sanisimo. La mayoria no ha visto un pan integral de verdad en su puta vida. Un individuo comepanes-pasta facil se mete al dia 500 gramos, todo de harina blanca refinada, si no mas. Si pones en la balanza los 50 gramos mitad frutosa y los 500 gramos de panes pastas, no te sabria decir que es peor.

Teneis mucha gente alrededor que se echa la sacarina al cafe (otra mierda) y luego se mete dos tostadas entre pecho y espalda.

Por eso en mi post he hecho referencia tambien a la carga glucemica, que se calcula para cantidades equivalentes de hidratos, pero en los panificados con harina blanca es altisima por unidad y en cantidad total que la gente mete en su dieta diaria.


----------



## trevijano1979 (8 May 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Yo creo que me pasa eso, ya estoy en mi peso, me gustaría perder algo de grasa en las piernas pero con 44 años siendo un retaco de mujer de 1'60 pesar entre 54 o 55 ( dependiendo del ciclo menstrual)
> pues debe ser que ya no tengo mucho de donde rascar, hasta los 35 que dejé de fumar pesaba mucho menos pero me da que ese peso no volverá
> Debería empezar a hacer una chispa de ejercicio que aunque no haya yamejoria estética a nivel salud también es importante......pero no se por donde empezar
> 
> Se aceptan ideas



Prueba con algún ayuno 24 horas, es un giro de tuerca a todo esto, si no has leído sobre la materia recomiendo que te documentes primero.


----------



## Azrael_II (8 May 2017)

Para engullir 4.000 calorias (como hablasteis páginas atrás) hay que comer kilos de carne

Sin embargo veo más que factible 4.000 calorias con harinas y azucar

Es de un Forocochero son mas de 4.000 calorias que aunque sea compartir se acabara zampando 3.000

Sin contar el desayuno con magdalebas, el bocadillo de merendar y el plato de pasta "ligerito"



Hakananaia dijo:


> Para empezar, os dejo una Tarantella por aquí, para quien quiera ir poniéndose a tono:
> 
> [youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL4Z3iYAtRQ[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rauxa (9 May 2017)

Después de tener a media NBA con la paleo, la tendencia ya se empieza a notar entre los deportistas que juega en España.
La Paleodieta, el secreto de la eterna juventud de Nocioni


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si eso esta claro, pero quedate con un ni pati ni pami, las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
> 
> Todos tenemos claro que el azucar es veneno amasao, pero mas o menos la gente tiene claro que no se puede abusar, y el mas goloso que se puede tomar al dia 50-100 gramos? Gente con obesidad severa si que se meten mas cantidad abusandod de refrescos y bolleria, pero saben que siendo mierda es la mierda a la que son adictos y no la pueden dejar.
> 
> Por el contrario las autoridades venden al ciudadano de a pie que el pan, y ahi la gente no distingue, es sano sanisimo. La mayoria no ha visto un pan integral de verdad en su puta vida. Un individuo comepanes-pasta facil se mete al dia 500 gramos, todo de harina blanca refinada, si no mas. Si pones en la balanza los 50 gramos mitad frutosa y los 500 gramos de panes pastas, no te sabria decir que es peor.



Pues hazte a la idea de que un hígado normal es alrededor de un 5% en peso, y la fructosa del azúcar se la jala íntegra, mientras que la glucosa de la harina se reparte al trantrán.

O sea que en cuanto a hígado graso, podríamos decir que 50 gramos de azúcar afectan al hígado como (25/0.05+25)=525 gramos de harina. Que cierto es que no tienes el efecto más que en el hígado, y no en todo el cuerpo peeeero...

...peeero es precisamente en el hígado donde la esteatosis te va a causar IR generalizada.



> Teneis mucha gente alrededor que se echa la sacarina al cafe (otra mierda) y luego se mete dos tostadas entre pecho y espalda.



Pues dos tostadas, sin ser chachi-piruli, según con qué sean, pueden ser menos perjudiciales que echarle al café azúcar.

Digo, porque tostar el pan lo deshidrata, ralentizando la hidrolización de sus carbos (lo mismo pasa con el pan duro), y echarle AOVE o mantequilla atemperaría también la velocidad de absorción, atemperando el pico insulínico.

Mientras que los 8 gramos de azúcar del sobrecito...



> Por eso en mi post he hecho referencia tambien a la carga glucemica, que se calcula para cantidades equivalentes de hidratos, pero en los panificados con harina blanca es altisima por unidad y en cantidad total que la gente mete en su dieta diaria.



Y sí, la carga glucémica es un índice útil. 

Pero como digo, tiene la enorme pega de ser ciega a la fructosa. Cosa que para harinas da igual, porque no tienen, pero que nos lleva a absurdos como sustituir el azúcar por HFCS (55% fructosa), o directamente por fructosa que "tiene CG 0".

Aparte está el hecho de que la CG también es ciega a la secreción de insulina causada por la ingesta de proteínas, que no es precisamente pequeña.


----------



## bizarre (9 May 2017)

trevijano1979 dijo:


> Prueba con algún ayuno 24 horas, es un giro de tuerca a todo esto, si no has leído sobre la materia recomiendo que te documentes primero.



Gracias por el aporte, pero eso si que me costaría, de vez en cuando hago alguno de 16\8, y ya me cuesta, estar 12 horas sin comer no me supone ningún problema, pero a partir de ahí si, lo hago en días que estoy tranquila sin mucha actividad
Ahora mismo por ejemplo llevo 14 horas sin probar bocado y me rugen las tripas cosa mala, debe ser que tengo activada AMPK, que según lo poco que entiendo es buenisimo para la longevidad, pero yo estoy pensando en tomarme otro te, esta vez bien llenito de grasa y frutos secos y algo mas que pille, hoy no creo que aguante además tengo que hacer en un rato la comida y dejar preparada para un par de días, a ver quien es el guap@ que cocina sin probar
Hoy voy a comer una mezcla de breadsticks- pizza de coliflor, un par de bandejas de escalivada, crema de verduras y si me da tiempo pollo en escabeche, así con un poco de suerte no tengo que volver a cocinar hasta el fin de semana


----------



## sada (9 May 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, pero eso si que me costaría, de vez en cuando hago alguno de 16\8, y ya me cuesta, estar 12 horas sin comer no me supone ningún problema, pero a partir de ahí si, lo hago en días que estoy tranquila sin mucha actividad
> Ahora mismo por ejemplo llevo 14 horas sin probar bocado y me rugen las tripas cosa mala, debe ser que tengo activada AMPK, que según lo poco que entiendo es buenisimo para la longevidad, pero yo estoy pensando en tomarme* otro te, esta vez bien llenito de grasa y frutos secos y algo mas que pille, hoy no creo que aguante además tengo que hacer en un rato la comida y* dejar preparada para un par de días, a ver quien es el guap@ que cocina sin probar
> Hoy voy a comer una mezcla de breadsticks- pizza de coliflor, un par de bandejas de escalivada, crema de verduras y si me da tiempo pollo en escabeche, así con un poco de suerte no tengo que volver a cocinar hasta el fin de semana



eso no te rompe el ayuno?? yo tampoco puedo mas de 16/8


----------



## zapatitos (9 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Para engullir 4.000 calorias (como hablasteis páginas atrás) hay que comer kilos de carne
> 
> Sin embargo veo más que factible 4.000 calorias con harinas y azucar
> 
> ...



Obviamente es muchísimo más sencillo una dieta hipercalórica con cereales y azúcar que con alimentos naturales pero es totalmente factible conseguirlo.

Por ejemplo yo con un peso actual de 97.7 Kg. No cuento calorías porque es un concepto totalmente obsoleto sino gramos pero en calorías sería más o menos así:

*- 250-300 gr de proteina de la carne, pescado, huevos y si lo necesito del concentrado de suero: Unas 1000-1.200 Kc.
- 200-300 gr de frutos secos naturales: Unas 1200-1800 Kc.
- 100-300 gr de carbohidratos de verduras, patatas, miel, arroz, copos de avena, alguna vez legumbres, fruta, según la actividad diaria: 400-1200 Kc.
- Grasa del Aceite de oliva, yema de los huevos, carnes, pescados y similares: 1300-1800 Kc.*

Es una estimación porque jamás cuento calorías ni tampoco me interesan, lo único que controlo realmente son los gramos de carbohidratos según el día, pero en el rango bajo tendrías unas 4,000 Kc y en el rango más alto unas 6.000 Kc. Totalmente factible para alguien de mi tamaño y nivel de actividad, imposible para alguien que no tenga un gran tamaño muscular y una actividad diaria intensa.

Con derivados del trigo y similares sería bastante más fácil, un buen plato de macarrones con tomate y pollo cada X horas o los clásicos batidos con bastantes carbohidratos y solucionado, como vas a tener hambre a todas horas gracias a los subebaja e insulina te entrará todo bien.

Y a veces no tengo ganas de comer tanto y descanso unos días, una semana o lo que estime oportuno. Paso a comer la mitad o menos de esa comida y lo hago sin problemas y sin miedo a desinflarme como si pincharan un globo con una aguja como les sucede a la inmensa mayoría de los gusanos de gym, basicamente porque llevo 30 años haciendo deporte asiduamente y unos 25 con más o menos este tipo de alimentación.

Para comer así evidentemente tienes que estar totalmente desintoxicado del azúcar, si no me sería imposible.

Saludos.


----------



## bizarre (9 May 2017)

sada dijo:


> eso no te rompe el ayuno?? yo tampoco puedo mas de 16/8



Si que rompe el ayuno, lo he hecho al rato, ya no tenía mas fuelle, será que somos unas flojas y por eso no aguantamos


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 May 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Si que rompe el ayuno, lo he hecho al rato, ya no tenía mas fuelle, será que somos unas flojas y por eso no aguantamos





sada dijo:


> eso no te rompe el ayuno?? yo tampoco puedo mas de 16/8



Bueno, hay ayunos y ayunos.

El Dr. Fung considera que comer menos de 500 calorías que además vengan sobre todo de grasas no rompe el ayuno, y aconseja el té, el caldo y el aceite de coco para lidiar con el hambre pertinaz y rebelde.

En principio, cuando estás ayunando y le das al cuerpo grasa, lo único que sucede es que el cuerpo para de quemar la grasa interna y empieza a quemar la grasa que has comido, pero en cuanto la termina vuelve sin problemas a quemar grasa propia.

El cambio de usar grasas a usar glucosa y vuelta, en cambio, es bastante más aparatoso

El aceite de coco, en particular, al ser rico en triglicéridos de cadena media, es muy saciante: los TCMs se transforman en cuerpos cetónicos sin pasar siquiera por el hígado, dándole un empujoncito a la cetosis (=mayor concentración en sangre de cuerpos cetónicos que de glucosa) causada por el ayuno.

Y a mayor cetosis, menos apetito.

Moraleja: té con grasa de coco, no te toca la insulina y te apaña el hambre.
Y además está buenísimo


----------



## sada (9 May 2017)

yo es que no puedo con el aceite de coco, le echo una cc al café con leche de almendras de la mañana y me cuesta tomarlo....he probado aponer 2 y agggg


----------



## bizarre (9 May 2017)

Pues gracias por la explicación Smiling Jack, me ha hecho sentir un poco mejor pues eso justo es lo que he tomado, un te con MCT y leche de coco con un puñado de nueces, con eso ya aguanto, es que mi marido llegará hoy casi a las 16h. y como son pocas las ocasiones entre diario me gusta comer con el cuando me coincide el día libre pero estar preparando comidas sin probarlas me mata, que olor mas rico sale del horno ahora mismo jajaja


----------



## Cazarr (9 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Obviamente es muchísimo más sencillo una dieta hipercalórica con cereales y azúcar que con alimentos naturales pero es totalmente factible conseguirlo.
> 
> Por ejemplo yo con un peso actual de 97.7 Kg. No cuento calorías porque es un concepto totalmente obsoleto sino gramos pero en calorías sería más o menos así:
> 
> ...



Hablando del concentrado de suero...

¿Dónde se puede comprar? ¿Alguno que sea fiable y recomendéis? ienso:

(¡Gracias!)


----------



## zapatitos (9 May 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Hablando del concentrado de suero...
> 
> ¿Dónde se puede comprar? ¿Alguno que sea fiable y recomendéis?* ienso:
> 
> (¡Gracias!)



Cuando tenga un rato te mando por privado las dos marcas que en mi opinión son mejores en calidad-precio.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 17:35 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> *Después de tener a media NBA con la paleo, la tendencia ya se empieza a notar entre los deportistas que juega en España.
> La Paleodieta, el secreto de la eterna juventud de Nocioni*



Cada vez que pongas una cosa de estas sobre deportistas de élite paleos yo pondré que todo eso es mentira. El secreto de la alta competición deportiva es la genética, el entrenamiento intenso y los fármacos y los carbohidratos de alto IG sobre todo para poder recuperarte de esos entrenamientos intensos. Alimentación y estilo de vida saludable son totalmente incompatibles con el alto rendimiento deportivo.

No me gusta que se engañe al personal haciéndole creer que los deportistas de élite llevan un estilo de vida sano porque es todo lo contrario.

Saludos.


----------



## merkawoman (9 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Obviamente es muchísimo más sencillo una dieta hipercalórica con cereales y azúcar que con alimentos naturales pero es totalmente factible conseguirlo.
> 
> Por ejemplo yo con un peso actual de 97.7 Kg. No cuento calorías porque es un concepto totalmente obsoleto sino gramos pero en calorías sería más o menos así:
> 
> ...



Con casi 100 kg y toda tu juventud acumulada eres capaz de correr 10km en 35' ?? :8:


----------



## Sunwukung (9 May 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> Con casi 100 kg y toda tu juventud acumulada eres capaz de correr 10km en 35' ?? :8:



hay mucho troll por aquí. El foro y el anonimato lo soportan todo.

40 minutos hacía yo los diez, siendo que no tengo constitución para correr y pesaba como 73 kg, y estab muy en forma (rugby y piragüismo).

Lo de que lleva una dieta paleo desde hace 25 años, en fin, sólo diré que también es bastante sospechoso.

En España, paleo, desde hace 25 años, claro, claro :fiufiu:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hay mucho troll por aquí. El foro y el anonimato lo soportan todo.
> 
> 40 minutos hacía yo los diez, siendo que no tengo constitución para correr y pesaba como 73 kg, y estab muy en forma (rugby y piragüismo).
> 
> ...



Sunwukung, ¿alguna vez vas a aportar algo en este hilo, o a contestar a alguna de las cuestiones fundamentales que aquí se han planteado? ¿Te vas a mojar? 

Parece que sólo entras para soltar paridas :fiufiu:


----------



## Sunwukung (9 May 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sunwukung, ¿alguna vez vas a aportar algo en este hilo, o a contestar a alguna de las cuestiones fundamentales que aquí se han planteado? ¿Te vas a mojar?
> 
> Parece que sólo entras para soltar paridas :fiufiu:



¿qué aportación voy a hacer a unos majaderos que opinan que a igualdad de calorías una persona va a engordar hasta ponerse obeso si come un 80% de carbohidratos frente a un 50% de grasas y 20% de proteínas?

Hablo de dietas normocalóricas.

La historia desmiente que los carbohidratos son nocivos o engordan por sí sólos, y resulta que lo que estáis recomendando es que hay que controlarlos, que lo único que cuenta el zapatitos son los carbos para no pasarse ::

En fin.

Con evidenciar algunas de las majaderías que se sueltan aquí (majaderías porque no se venden sólo como una experiencia personal, sino como lo que debe ser par todo cristo, aún en contra de la evidencia acumulada y la historia misma), ya me entretengo suficiente.


----------



## Rauxa (9 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Cuando tenga un rato te mando por privado las dos marcas que en mi opinión son mejores en calidad-precio.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Te lo he explicado otras veces, pero creo que no lo lees.

No justifico que sea la paleodieta la que hace que uno sea un campeón.
Uno puede ser un deportista de élite:
- siendo vegano
- siendo paleo
- siendo mediterraneo
- comiendo LCHF
- Comiendo de McDonalds como hacía André Agassi.

Un deportista de élite, como bien dices, lo es gracias a un entorno y contexto:
- genética, educación padres, recursos, valores, buenos entrenadores, azar... Y obviamente avances médicos, suplementos, doping...
Pero claro está habrá que comer. Y no es lo mismo basarse en un Macmierdas que comer muchas grasas buenas o comer muchos hidratos farinaceos o pocos.

Agassi era asiduo al MAcdonalds, hasta que después de tanta lesión, decidió por comer algo más sano. Messi tb varió su alimentación gracias a Guardiola y nadie ignora que la alimentación es un punto importante en la salud y rendimiento.
Que sí, que la genética y demás, manda pero no te quedes con el Gasol o Lebron James de turno. Igual de valor tiene que el tenista número 150 me diga que tb se ha pasado a la paleo.

Podría ser al revés: podrían decir que se han pasado al veganismo, pero no.
Después de 50 años dando la metralla con las harinas, el pan, la pasta antes de correr o entrenar... ahora resulta que los deportistas (de élite o no. Da más impacto lo que diga Lebron James a lo que diga yo que soy amateur), están empezando a marcar tendencia al afirmar que con una alimentación reducida de harinas, mejoran en salud, en % corporal, en rendimiento, en recuperación... 
Que luego que si es muy estresante entrenar 5 horas al día, que si es malo tomar ciertos suplementos y demás, aquí estamos todos de acuerdo.
Pero dentro de todo lo malo, se está viendo que comer menos pan y más verdura es mejor. 

Lo que no vamos a decir ahora es que como el deporte de élite es malo para la salud, ahora resulta que hacer la paleo tb es malo. Y no es eso.

Soy el primero en reconocer que el deporte de élite es insano. Soy el primero en decir que correr maratones, aunque sea a ritmo tranquilo, no es bueno. Ahora bien, dentro de una práctica deportiva que no es la mejor, intentamos que con el entrenamiento, la alimentación y demás, no empeorar las cosas.

Creo que esto lo puedes entender.

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 20:45 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿qué aportación voy a hacer a unos majaderos que opinan que a igualdad de calorías una persona va a engordar hasta ponerse obeso si come un 80% de carbohidratos (REFINADOS) frente a un 50% de grasas y 20% de proteínas?
> 
> Hablo de dietas normocalóricas.
> 
> ...



Como tiendes a manipular las cosas y no aclararlas te hago yo el inciso.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Te lo he explicado otras veces, pero creo que no lo lees.
> 
> No justifico que sea la paleodieta la que hace que uno sea un campeón.
> Uno puede ser un deportista de élite:
> ...



dejaros de refinados, porque la base de la alimentación de muchos pueblos son y han sido, de facto, carbohidratos concentrados refinados: arroz blanco, patatas, yuca, mandioca, boniato..., todos con altos valores de IG.

Y da igual que comieran verdura también, porque estamos hablando de un 80% de las calorías provenientes de esos alimentos. Un poco de verdura no va a bajar a la mitad el IG.

Aún así, todavía espero que alguien conteste a esta pregunta: ¿entonces es saludable comer una dieta con un 80% de las calorías provenientes de carbohidratos, siempre que no sean "refinados"?


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> dejaros de refinados, porque la base de la alimentación de muchos pueblos son y han sido, de facto, carbohidratos concentrados refinados: arroz blanco, patatas, yuca, mandioca, boniato..., todos con altos valores de IG.
> 
> Y da igual que comieran verdura también, porque estamos hablando de un 80% de las calorías provenientes de esos alimentos. Un poco de verdura no va a bajar a la mitad el IG.
> 
> Aún así, todavía espero que alguien conteste a esta pregunta: ¿entonces es saludable comer una dieta con un 80% de las calorías provenientes de carbohidratos, siempre que no sean "refinados"?



SIIIIIIIIIIIIIUUUUUUUUU


A ver si de una puñetera vez te queda claro que pareces retrasado.


Espero que la contundencia de mi contestacion te valga para hoy y para dentro de un mes y no vengas a soltar las mismas paridas una y otra vez.

Incluso te hemos puesto estudios de poblacion con vegetarianos que mantienen buenos marcadores de salud, al contrario de los veganos puros que es una imbecilidad.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> A ver si de una puñetera vez te queda claro que pareces retrasado.
> ...



esta frase no hay ni por donde cogerla, no sé quién va a ser el retrasado aquí.

¿pero vas a contestar o no?

Tú o cualquier de los otros paleos, que para el caso es lo mismo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> esta frase no hay ni por donde cogerla, no sé quién va a ser el retrasado aquí.
> 
> ¿pero vas a contestar o no?
> 
> Tú o cualquier de los otros paleos, que para el caso es lo mismo.



Cambia vegano por vegetarianos el movil y la velocidad se puede equivocar uno. No me ha dado tiempo a corregirlo nervioso.

Vegetariano ok vs vegano caca.

Asi lo has entendido?

Pero tu eres vegetariano o vegano que contigo no hay quien se aclare?

Pd. Te he contestado que si se puede estar saludable con 80% de hidratos NO PROCEDENTES DE REFINADOS.

Pd2. Aclara que seria el 20% restante porque ahi es donde puede estar el problema.

Pd3. No habia leido este disparate:
'carbohidratos concentrados refinados: arroz blanco, patatas, yuca, mandioca, boniato..., todos con altos valores de IG.'

Llamar refinados a una patata, un boniato, etc, has perdido la cabeza ya del todo Sugus.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cambia vegano por vegetarianos el movil y la velocidad se puede equivocar uno. No me ha dado tiempo a corregirlo nervioso.
> 
> Vegetariano ok vs vegano caca.
> 
> ...



El otro 20% es 10% de proteínas y 10% de grasas. Muchas dietas tradicionales de zonas con poblaciones sanas y longevas tenían dietas en torno a esos porcentajes.

con no menos de un 65-70% de carbohidratos, todo quisqui.

El arroz más o menos refinado lleva siendo la base de la dieta de millones de personas y sin problemas. La patata lo mismo, tienen los dos 75 de IG, ¿es mucho eso para vosotros? 

Lo mismo que el pan, por cierto.

International Tables of Glycemic Index and Glycemic Load Values: 2008

Una dieta vegana con b12, si es que te preocupa, es idéntica a una dieta vegetariana con un 80% de carbohidratos (que es ya escasa en productos de origen animal per se, casi vegana).

No es ningún peligro para la salud ni aporta menos nutrientes que la que ha mantenido a millones de personas desde hace miles de años.

Si aceptas ese tipo de dieta, no tiene sentido la comparación peyorativa de una respecto de la otra.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El otro 20% es 10% de proteínas y 10% de grasas. Muchas dietas tradicionales de zonas con poblaciones sanas y longevas tenían dietas en torno a esos porcentajes.
> 
> con no menos de un 65-70% de carbohidratos, todo quisqui.
> 
> ...



Una patata no es un refinado.

El arroz no es un refinado.

Si los consumes frios baja dramaticamente su IG por su almidon resistente (ya lo has leido y pasas de comentarlo).

Un vegetariano consumiendo huevos y leche puede vivir mas o menos saludable sin suplementos, Y SI NO ABUSA DE REFINADOS.

Un vegano NO. Con refinados o sin ellos.

Hay mas nutrientes deficitarios que solo la B12 si el consumo de productos animales es cero. Ya los hemos enumerado y no voy a reincidir.

No somos frugivoros, ni hervivoros, ni granivoros.

Ya te he dicho que ese 20% es importante.

Y como buena accion del dia:

Diccionario de la real academia:
refinar 
1. tr. Hacer más fino o más puro algo, separando las heces y materias heterogéneas o groseras.
refinado, da
Del part. de refinar.
1. adj. Sobresaliente, primoroso en una condición buena.
2. adj. Extremado en la maldad.
3. m. Acción y efecto de refinar.
azúcar refinado, da
azúcar
1. m. o f. Sustancia cristalina perteneciente al grupo químico de los hidratos de carbono, de sabor dulce y de color blanco en estado puro, soluble en el agua, que se obtiene de la caña dulce, de la remolacha y de otros vegetales.
harina
Del lat. farīna.
1. f. Polvo que resulta de la molienda del trigo o de otras semillas.
2. f. harina despojada del salvado o la cascarilla.
3. f. Polvo procedente de algunos tubérculos y legumbres.
4. f. Polvo menudo a que se reducen algunas materias sólidas.

De nada Sugus, buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 May 2017)

Un boniato es un carbo hidrato refinado según sugus. En serio no alimentéis más a este troll.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 May 2017)

> Hay mas nutrientes deficitarios que solo la B12 si el consumo de productos animales es cero. Ya los hemos enumerado y no voy a reincidir.



esto es falso. Ya te lo he demostrado. Con tablas nutricionales. La carnitina, la creatina, el colesterol y todos los que mencionan los paleos NO SON NUTRIENTES ESENCIALES.

El único nutriente polémico es la b12, y es eso, debatible. He puesto datos que demuestran que puede haber suficiente producción endógena, y faltan estudios en veganos de larga duración.

Un vegetariano consumiendo un 80% de carbohidratos puede estar consumiendo una cantidad diaria de b12 inferior a la recomendada por su mínimo consumo de productos de origen animal. De hecho han existido poblaciones documentadas en esa situación y NO tenían problemas con la b12. 

Por cierto, con una dieta con un 80% de carbohidratos, aún vegetariana, también tiene "deficiencia" de esos pseudonutrientes, según los paleos. A ver si te has equivocado aceptando la dieta si tiene carbohidratos "no refinados".

Al final sólo el azúcar y similares son refinados, por lo que parece. Entonces a asunto de qué viene tanto odio contra las harinas.


----------



## zapatitos (10 May 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> *Con casi 100 kg y toda tu juventud acumulada eres capaz de correr 10km en 35' ??* :8:



Mira a ver si te estás confundiendo de persona porque yo no he corrido en mi vida 10 Kms en 35 minutos.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mira a ver si te estás confundiendo de persona porque yo no he corrido en mi vida 10 Kms en 35 minutos.
> 
> Saludos.



igual es minombreeslegión, otro ¿trol? burbujero  que era poco menos que supermán.


----------



## zapatitos (10 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *hay mucho troll por aquí. El foro y el anonimato lo soportan todo.
> 
> 40 minutos hacía yo los diez, siendo que no tengo constitución para correr y pesaba como 73 kg, y estab muy en forma (rugby y piragüismo).
> 
> ...



Otro que se está confundiendo de persona porque yo jamás he dicho que siga la dieta paleo.

Y mi forma de alimentarme no es nueva, basicamente es una adaptación de la alimentación que se hacía en la Epoca Dorada del Fittnes (que era la predominante antiguamente hasta la llegada de Weider, Parrillo y otros gurús que popularizaron las dietas altas en carbohidratos y bajas en grasas en el Fitntnes) con ciertas variantes adaptadas a los conocimientos actuales.

Que tú no sepas que ese tipo de dietas bajas-moderadas en carbohidratos llevan existiendo desde principios del Siglo XX no es culpa de nadie sino solo de tu incultura.

Como ejemplo te puedo poner la dieta que solía llevar Steve Reeves, poseedor de uno de los mejores físicos y más proporcionados que hayan existido jamás. Allá por los años 40 este señor solía comer en uno de sus días lo siguiente:

- *DESAYUNO*

- 4 Huevos enteros.
- 1 plátano.
- Naranja.
- 10-20 gramos de miel.
- Proteina en polvo de leche y huevo.
- Avena cruda
- Germen de trigo.
- Frutos secos.

- *COMIDA*

- Queso o carne.
- Nueces
- Pasas
- Fruta.

*CENA*

- Ensalada grande
- Pescado o carne de ave.
- Frutos secos.

En los años 40-50 y muy similar a lo que tú llamas paleo (que no es paleo) fíjate que cosa más curiosa. 

Por cierto, este era Steve Reeves hace bastante más de 25 años, pon tu la foto de algún vegano comemangos y panes de los tuyos y comparamos a ver que tal 








Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El único nutriente polémico es la b12, y es eso, debatible. He puesto datos que demuestran que puede haber suficiente producción endógena, y faltan estudios en veganos de larga duración.



Eso va a ser porque no hay veganos longevos, o vuelven al raciocinio omnívoro o mueren.

Seguro que nos puedes poner algún ejemplo de vegano si no cachas, al menos viejo.


----------



## merkawoman (10 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mira a ver si te estás confundiendo de persona porque yo no he corrido en mi vida 10 Kms en 35 minutos.
> 
> Saludos.



Disculpa..me parecia recordar estos datos.:


----------



## sada (10 May 2017)

para aumentar la grasa en mi día a día he pensado añadir mayonesa o all i oli en las comidas, huevo aceite limón sal y 1m de batidora.
ayer traje de comer costilla de cerdo al horno con verduras y alli i oli; hoy traigo ensaladilla rusa...bueno un sucedáneo porque solo lleva tomate, huevos duros, atún, pimiento morrón, cebolla y aguacate y aceitunas verdes y negras, todo picado como si fuese ensaladilla y la mayonesa.
ahí sigo estancada en los 64, algo


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hay mucho troll por aquí. El foro y el anonimato lo soportan todo.
> 
> 40 minutos hacía yo los diez, siendo que no tengo constitución para correr y pesaba como 73 kg, y estab muy en forma (rugby y piragüismo).
> 
> ...



¿A usted no le ha pasado nunca que algo que ha hecho toda la vida, de pronto se pone de moda y le ponen nombre?

Yo desde zagal veraneaba en la playa, y me calzaba mis gafas de bucear, mis aletas y mi tubo y me iba a ver peces.

Eso ahora se llama _snorkeling_, que a mí me sigue pareciendo una gilipollez suma, cuando existe el muy preciso y socorrido *bucear* (porque si es con botellas, sería submarinismo).

Pues me figuro que con lo de la paleo, igual: lo mismo el forero llevaba 25 años comiendo igual y un buen día se enteró de que eso se llamaba dieta paleo.

Y me figuro que se diría: pues fetén, a mí como si se la machacan con una piedra picuda.

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 10:08 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿qué aportación voy a hacer a unos majaderos que opinan que a igualdad de calorías una persona va a engordar hasta ponerse obeso si come un 80% de carbohidratos frente a un 50% de grasas y 20% de proteínas?
> 
> Hablo de dietas normocalóricas.



Corrijo: ¿Qué aportación vas a hacer, si te hemos dicho por activa y por pasiva que no, que un 80% de calorías de carbos no tienen por qué hacerte engordar *si son los carbos adecuados, tomados de forma adecuada*, y tu sigues con el _habla chucho que no te escucho_ y la falacia del hombre de paja?




> La historia desmiente que los carbohidratos son nocivos o engordan por sí sólos, y resulta que lo que estáis recomendando es que hay que controlarlos, que lo único que cuenta el zapatitos son los carbos para no pasarse ::
> 
> En fin.
> 
> Con evidenciar algunas de las majaderías que se sueltan aquí (majaderías porque no se venden sólo como una experiencia personal, sino como lo que debe ser par todo cristo, aún en contra de la evidencia acumulada y la historia misma), ya me entretengo suficiente.



De eso nada. La historia desmiente que el porcentaje de macros, en abstracto y descontextualizado, valga ni para tomar por culo, porque igual tienes flacos comiendo 80% de carbos, que obesos mórbidos comiendo, igual no el 80% de carbos, pero sí el 60% y menos del 20% de protes+grasas.

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 10:15 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> dejaros de refinados, porque la base de la alimentación de muchos pueblos son y han sido, de facto, carbohidratos concentrados refinados: arroz blanco, patatas, yuca, mandioca, boniato..., todos con altos valores de IG.
> 
> Y da igual que comieran verdura también, porque estamos hablando de un 80% de las calorías provenientes de esos alimentos. Un poco de verdura no va a bajar a la mitad el IG.





No.

Es más, se lo pongo más grande a ver si lo lee:

NO

Arroz, patatas, yuca, mandioca,boniato...

Sólo son carbohidratos de absorción rápida* si se comen recién cocidos*, cosa que *ninguna de esas culturas ancestrales hacía*

Si se dejan enfriar, en torno a un 10% del almidón se retrograda y se vuelve resistente, de forma que aumenta la proporción de fibra, se ralentiza la absorción de hidratos, y cambia el % de macros porque la microbiota digiere el almidón y lo transforma en *butiratos* (=grasa)



> Aún así, todavía espero que alguien conteste a esta pregunta: ¿entonces es saludable comer una dieta con un 80% de las calorías provenientes de carbohidratos, siempre que no sean "refinados"?



¿Y por qué esperas? Si yo mismo ya te lo he dicho una docena de veces:

SÍ, siempre y cuando no haya carencias nutricionales

Que no se trata de hacerle la cruz a los carbohidratos.

Que se trata de controlar la insulinemia y no dejar que progrese la insulinorresistencia.

Eso se puede hacer, bien asegurándonos de que los carbos ingeridos se digieren a la velocidad adecuada, bien limitando la cantidad de carbos ingerida.

Pero EN LOS DOS CASOS el resultado es el mismo.

Ya se lo dije: mi hipótesis explica su caso, y la suya no explica el mío.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿qué aportación voy a hacer a unos majaderos que opinan que a igualdad de calorías una persona va a engordar hasta ponerse obeso si come un 80% de carbohidratos frente a un 50% de grasas y 20% de proteínas?
> 
> Hablo de dietas normocalóricas.
> 
> ...



Bueno pues nada. Acabas de demostrar que o no lees lo que decimos, o no eres capaz de entenderlo. Gracias por dejarlo claro :XX:

Se ha hablado hasta la saciedad de cómo una dieta con un 80% de carbohidratos (ejemplo los famosos boniatos de Okinawa) puede adelgazar y esto es perfectamente compatible con las tesis sobre la hiperinsulinemia del Dr. Jason Fung (él mismo menciona el caso). Ya cansa repetir, pero en fin: frecuencia en las comidas, papel de la fructosa. ayuno nocturno, fibra, vinagre, insulinorresistencia, cortisol, grelina, etc., etc., etc. Que no sepas leer no es nuestra culpa :XX:



Sunwukung dijo:


> dejaros de refinados, porque la base de la alimentación de muchos pueblos son y han sido, de facto, carbohidratos concentrados refinados: arroz blanco, patatas, yuca, mandioca, boniato..., todos con altos valores de IG.
> 
> Y da igual que comieran verdura también, porque estamos hablando de un 80% de las calorías provenientes de esos alimentos. Un poco de verdura no va a bajar a la mitad el IG.
> 
> Aún así, todavía espero que alguien conteste a esta pregunta: ¿entonces es saludable comer una dieta con un 80% de las calorías provenientes de carbohidratos, siempre que no sean "refinados"?



:XX: Un boniato "refinado", una patata "refinado", muy lamentable todo. A ver, aquí se habla de refinados fundamentalmente sobre productos repletos de harinas y azúcar (y no entro en otros ingredientes como conservantes, etc.) y en que son productos DISEÑADOS para causar adicción, hambre, y todos están repletos de azúcar refinado (glucosa + fructosa sin nutrientes ni fibra) o harinas ultraprocesadas (de nuevo, casi glucosa y sin casi nutrientes).

Gracias por retratarte Sunwukung, no te has enterado de nada :XX:



> Aún así, todavía espero que alguien conteste a esta pregunta: ¿entonces es saludable comer una dieta con un 80% de las calorías provenientes de carbohidratos, siempre que no sean "refinados"?



Ya te contesto yo: SÍ, SÍ y SÍ. Cansino que parece que no sabes leer. Y a ver si dejas de mezclar "saludable" con "que no engorda, o que adelgaza", porque SON-COSAS-DIFERENTES.

:XX:


----------



## McNulty (10 May 2017)

No alimentéis mucho al forero Sunwunkung, le gusta mucho discutir por discutir, sin querer llegar a ninguna conclusión.

En hilos de diferente temática, hace igual.


----------



## sada (10 May 2017)

Método Grez: en qué consiste la dieta alta en grasas
Comer grasa para eliminar grasa: En esto consiste el polémico método Grez
El ingeniero Pedro Grez ha aparecido en diversos medios de comunicación hablando sobre la dieta que según él, fue la única que lo hizo bajar de peso. El polémico método Grez, creado por él, tiene como sustento principal, el consumo de grasas para perder peso.
A partir de toda su investigación, escribió un libro que tituló, "Los Mitos Me Tienen Gord@ y Enferm@", que viene a ser una recopilación de información nutricional desde 1863, sobre distintas dietas altas en grasa, como la mediterránea o la paleolítica entre otras. "Evita los carbohidratos con almidón (pan, cereales, arroz, pasta, papas, etc), y las frutas, que suben el azúcar y la insulina en la sangre, la 1a media parte de día (Desayuno y almuerzo) y consúmelos en la tarde noche. Con esta recomendación ya podrás obtener resultados", asegura Grez en su fanpage.


----------



## MAUSER (10 May 2017)

Al forero Sunwunkung le gusta mucho comer nabos. Que ganas tenéis de discutir con él... No lo vais a sacar de sus mantras, yo lo tengo en el ignore desde el principio.


----------



## sada (10 May 2017)

la pag de face de este tio está llena de miles de comentarios y testimonios, consejos etc y en español. 
MÃ©todo GREZ - Opiniones | Facebook


----------



## guaxx (11 May 2017)

Buenas tardes, 

Alguien puede hablarme del beneficio de seguir estos consejos de alimentación para ayudar con enfermedades autoinmunes?

A un familiar le han diagnosticado una y el médico sólo le ha puesto medicación y control cada 3 meses, me gustaría poder ir a un buen nutricionista (País Vasco y alrededores) para que me pueda asesorar desde el tema de la alimentación. 

Gracias.


----------



## MAUSER (11 May 2017)

guaxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Alguien puede hablarme del beneficio de seguir estos consejos de alimentación para ayudar con enfermedades autoinmunes?
> 
> ...



Gluten = enfermedades autoinmunes.

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 19:41 ----------

3 razones para renunciar al gluten si tienes una enfermedad autoinmune


----------



## guaxx (11 May 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Gluten = enfermedades autoinmunes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 19:41 ----------
> 
> 3 razones para renunciar al gluten si tienes una enfermedad autoinmune



Muchas gracias, voy a leerlo con atención.

A parte de eso lleva tomando protector estomacal desde hace 10 años o más, y que toma medicación diaria (prozac y pastilla para dormir) y tengo entendido que tampoco ayuda​, que no es bueno.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sada (11 May 2017)

Copio lo del método este que lo está pelando en Chile. 
RESUMEN MÉTODO GREZ

El Método Grez es un programa de manipulación alimenticia que permite eliminar exceso de grasa corporal y mejorar Indicadores de salud (IDS).
Lo primero que debes saber es que hay que hacerse exámenes para saber en qué estado está tu salud (hemogramas, glicemia, etc).
El primer paso del método es la DESINTOXICACIÓN que dura 10 días. Esta desintoxicación se trata de dejar de comer los carbohidratos que suben la insulina (cereales o granos, harinas integrales o refinadas (pastas y masas), tubérculos, frutas, endulzantes y edulcorantes).
Hay una lista de compras (donde sale lo que se puede o no comer, la encontraras al final de este texto).
Es probable que durante la DETOX, sufras un RESFRIÓ (sentirás algunos malestares similares a estar resfriado o con una gripe de los mil demonios, esto se debe a la falta de azúcar en tu cuerpo).
Después de los 10 días de desintoxicación debes elegir un Programa a seguir. Estos programas se eligen de acuerdo a tu estado físico y de salud (lo sabrás después de hacerte los exámenes).
Los programas del método, son tres: 
Programa 1 (si estás en tu talla y tienes los índices de salud OK)
Programa 2 (si estas un leve sobrepeso y tus índices están fuera de rango)
Programa 3 (si estas sobre peso y con tus índices de salud fueran de rango)
El método consiste en dos tipos de minutas diarias:
DIA DETOX que consiste en no consumir CHO con almidón, la estructura general de estos días es: DESAYUNO (alto en grasas, proteínas en menos cantidad, y CHO permitidos en poca cantidad); ALMUERZO (alto en proteínas y grasas, acompañado de CHO permitidos); CENA (alto en proteínas magras, grasas en menor cantidad y CHO permitidos).
DIA CHANCHO en este día se permite consumir carbohidratos con almidón, la estructura general de estos días es: DESAYUNO (alto en grasas, proteínas en menor cantidad, y CHO permitidos en poca cantidad); ALMUERZO (alto en proteínas y POCAS grasas, acompañado de CHO permitidos); CENA (consumo de CHO prohibidos en una cantidad moderada para no disparar la insulina, proteínas y grasas en menor cantidad (tendiendo a cero) y CHO permitidos)
En que consiste cada Programa:
Programa 1: Todos los días son CHANCHO.
Programa 2: Alternadamente 6 días DETOX y 1 día CHANCHO.
Programa 3: Alternadamente 30 días DETOX y 1 día CHANCHO.
Es probable es que no estés relacionado con el tema de los macro nutrientes. Para que logres entender las proporciones diarias, inicialmente te puedes apoyar en alguna app que te ayude a contar la cantidad de grasa, proteínas y carbohidratos que debes consumir diariamente, ya cuando te manejes con las proporciones, no será necesario volver a usarla (app sugeridas MyFitnessPall y FatSecret).
Como regla general debes consumir: PROTEINAS (1 gramo de proteína por cada kilo de tu peso); GRASAS (mínimo 200 grs.); CARBOHIDRATOS ( CHO prohibidos máximo 20 grs al día; CHO permitidos en forma ilimitada); AGUA (30 cc por cada kilo de tu peso); METABOLISMO BASAL (para evitar que tu cuerpo entre en modo de ahorro, debes a lo menos consumir la cantidad de calorías diarias para cubrir tu metabolismo basal, este es un dato importante para calcular cuanta proteína, grasas y carbos debes consumir al día como mínimo).
Debes considerar consumir desde el primer día los siguientes suplementos: OMEGA 3 (su consumo permite anular el efecto OMEGA 6 de las grasas que consumas); MULTIVITAMÍNICOS (permite compensar cualquier carencia de vitaminas, estas ayudan al metabolismo celular) y CLORURO DE MAGNESIO (Permite tener una buena digestión y dormir mejor).
Para llevar un control es importante medirse antes de empezar para que veas tu progreso (debes medir tu cintura, cuello, muñeca, muslo, peso). En el método es más importante la talla e índices de salud, que el peso. Eso quiere decir que el objetivo es bajar tallas y mejoras los índices de salud. Por tanto la balanza no es parte del método, no obstante, lleva el registro de tu peso. La mejor hora para medirse es la mañana, en ayunas, el día 1, día 10, día 30, etc.
Importante: DEBES COMER HASTA QUEDAR SACIADO HASTA LA PROXIMA COMIDA PRINCIPAL. Si sientes hambre come algún alimento de los permitidos, al siguiente día aumenta la cantidad a comer.
¿QUÉ COMER?
DESAYUNO: puede incluir productos como mantequilla, tocino, huevos, palta, aceite de oliva, café y crema. La idea es que se consuman alimentos que no se transformen en glucosa, que no suban el azúcar en sangre y no activen la insulina. Además, deben ser grasas nutricionalmente densas, para que generen saciedad y así evitar llegar con hambre a la hora de almuerzo.
ALMUERZO: se privilegia la ingesta de grasa y proteínas (carnes de todos los tipos, pescados y mariscos) y verduras (excepto tubérculos).
CENA: Similar al almuerzo, pero con grasas en menor cantidad. Si estas en el programa 1, debes evitar el consumo de grasas y proteínas, .puedes comer arroz, pastas, cereales, fruta, pan, etc. Lo ideal es que sean porciones pequeñas para evitar que se disparen los niveles de insulina.
¿AYUNOS?
Para acelerar la baja de tallas, puedes hacer ayunos parciales de 16 horas o 24 horas (el ayuno de 24 hrs se llama TURBO, comienza después del almuerzo, hasta el almuerzo del día siguiente), en estos ayunos, solo puedes consumir agua, o aguas de hierbas endulzadas con stevia. Avanzado los días de tu programa seleccionado, sentirás una necesidad de hacerlo, razón por la cual no se pasa hambre en estos ayunos, los ayunos son positivos, ayudan al cuerpo a descansar y auto repararse. Se recomienda no hacer más de 2 turbos a la semana, si no el cuerpo entra en modo reserva y se estanca.
LISTA DE COMPRAS:
GRASAS: Aceite De Coco, Aceite De Oliva, Aceite De Palta, Aceitunas, Chorizos, Crema Chantilly, Crema De Coco, Crema Entera Para Batir, Huevos, Leche De Coco, Longanizas, Manteca Animal, Mantequilla, Mantequilla De Coco, Mayonesa, Paltas, Pate, Queso Gruyere, Queso Philadelphia, Queso Reggianito, Salame, Tocino.
CARNES: Cerdo, Cordero, Pato, Pavo, Pollo, Vacuno.
PESCADOS Y MARISCOS: Almejas, Atún, Atún en aceite, Bacalao, Caballa, Calamar, Camarones, Choritos, Congrio, Corvina, Jaiba, Jurel, Kanikama, Lenguado, Merluza, Ostras, Pejerrey, Reineta, Robalo, Salmon, Sardinas, Tilapia, Turbot,
CARBOS SIN ALMIDON: Acelgas, Ají Verde, Ajo, Albahaca, Alcachofas, Apio, Berenjena, Berros, Brócoli, Brote De Rabanitos, Brotes De Alfalfa, Champiñones, Chucrut, Ciboullete, Cilantro, Cochayuyo, Col De Bruselas, Coliflor, Diente De Dragón, Espárragos, Espinacas, Jengibre, Lechuga, Nori, Palta, Pepino, Perejil, Pimientos, Porotos Verdes, Puerro, Rábanos, Repollo, Repollo Morado, Rucula, Tomate, Zapallo italiano.
FRUTOS SECOS: Almendras , Coco Rallado, Harina de Linaza, Nueces.
FRUTAS: Coco, Limón, Palta.
OTROS: Chocolate 85% o más cacao.
SUPLEMENTOS: Calcio, Capsulas de Omega 3, Cloruro de Magnesio, Multivitamínico, Vitamina D3, Whey Proteine.
Para endulzar utiliza stevia (100% stevia), evita cualquier endulzante terminado en “osa”, estos engañan al cerebro, que dispara una señal para generar insulina.
EVITA COMPRAR CUALQUIER PRODUCTO LIGHT O ZERO, ESO INCLUYE LAS BEBIDAS.
EVITA COMPRAR ALCOHOL (es pan líquido).
-fin lista de compras-
INFORMACIÓN PARA APRENDER ACERCA DEL METODO
Se recomienda leer el libro "Los Mitos Me Tienen Gord@ y Enferm@" escrito por Pedro Grez, en el que se explica el Método Grez en profundidad, aportando información importante acerca del metabolismo y como los azucares hacen daño al organismo. Otra fuente importante de información las entrevistas y los vídeos en YouTube de Pedro Grez y de gente que sigue el método.


----------



## elmastonto (11 May 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Gluten = enfermedades autoinmunes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 19:41 ----------
> 
> 3 razones para renunciar al gluten si tienes una enfermedad autoinmune



Como buen analfabeto que eres, hasta el punto de ni saber lo que es el gluten (aunque creas que lo sabes), lo único que puedes hacer es linkear artículos de gente que no sabe de lo que habla ayudando a esparcir más la desinformación.

Al igual que todos los que aquí afirman azúcar = malo, gluten = malo... es que ni zorra de nutrición, PERO NI ZORRA. A repetir mantras como loros, que cuando los escuchas 20.000 veces se convierten en verdad en vuestras mentes de plastilina. Sois repetidores, incapaces de pensar ni de analizar lo que leéis, tomáis tendencias que leéis en otros sitios ideadas para que la masa borreguil piense que domina algo y las hacéis vuestras.


----------



## Rauxa (12 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Como buen analfabeto que eres, hasta el punto de ni saber lo que es el gluten (aunque creas que lo sabes), lo único que puedes hacer es linkear artículos de gente que no sabe de lo que habla ayudando a esparcir más la desinformación.
> 
> Al igual que todos los que aquí afirman azúcar = malo, gluten = malo... es que ni zorra de nutrición, PERO NI ZORRA. A repetir mantras como loros, que cuando los escuchas 20.000 veces se convierten en verdad en vuestras mentes de plastilina. Sois repetidores, incapaces de pensar ni de analizar lo que leéis, tomáis tendencias que leéis en otros sitios ideadas para que la masa borreguil piense que domina algo y las hacéis vuestras.



Es mejor lo tuyo; que ya naciste sabiendo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Como buen analfabeto que eres, hasta el punto de ni saber lo que es el gluten (aunque creas que lo sabes), lo único que puedes hacer es linkear artículos de gente que no sabe de lo que habla ayudando a esparcir más la desinformación.
> 
> Al igual que todos los que aquí afirman azúcar = malo, gluten = malo... es que ni zorra de nutrición, PERO NI ZORRA. A repetir mantras como loros, que cuando los escuchas 20.000 veces se convierten en verdad en vuestras mentes de plastilina. Sois repetidores, incapaces de pensar ni de analizar lo que leéis, tomáis tendencias que leéis en otros sitios ideadas para que la masa borreguil piense que domina algo y las hacéis vuestras.



Jean Seignalet

Me esta diciendo que este señor que es una eminencia en su campo no tiene ni idea de que es una enfermedad autoinmune?
Esta en frances pero la propia pagina se lo puede traducir.

Le recuerdo que aqui la mayoria tenemos formacion superior y conocimientos de sobra para interpretar papers, estudios, estadisticas y tenemos criterio para reconocer trabajos serios y a sus autores.

En su caso no se a que se dedica ni que conocimientos tiene, para entrar aqui con esa soberbia. Tiene muchas preguntas en el aire sin contestar apliquese si de verdad sabe sobre el tema en vez de entrar con esas infulas.

En general para entender que la industria nos esta llenando la mesa de productos poco adecuados para la salud, alergenos, incluso toxicos no es necesaria ninguna formacion, solo una mente inquieta y leer mucho. Los borregos son los que se creen los consejos oficiales sin pasarlos por ningun filtro.


----------



## Arian (12 May 2017)

Hola a todos. Qué pensáis de la pasta hecha con trigo sarraceno? También en Mercadona hay espirales hechas de lenteja roja.
ienso:


----------



## MAUSER (12 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Como buen analfabeto que eres, hasta el punto de ni saber lo que es el gluten (aunque creas que lo sabes), lo único que puedes hacer es linkear artículos de gente que no sabe de lo que habla ayudando a esparcir más la desinformación.
> 
> Al igual que todos los que aquí afirman azúcar = malo, gluten = malo... es que ni zorra de nutrición, PERO NI ZORRA. A repetir mantras como loros, que cuando los escuchas 20.000 veces se convierten en verdad en vuestras mentes de plastilina. Sois repetidores, incapaces de pensar ni de analizar lo que leéis, tomáis tendencias que leéis en otros sitios ideadas para que la masa borreguil piense que domina algo y las hacéis vuestras.




Analfabeto tu padre, y puta tu madre... No se si te queda claro bicho asqueroso.

Éste podemita no quiere que se cure tu familiar... Quiere que se muera. Así son ellos/ellas.



---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 12:21 ----------

Episodio #724 El gluten y las enfermedades autoinmunes - YouTube

Episodio#443 Enfermedades autoinmunes | Hashimoto - YouTube

Episodio #456 ¿Qué es la Fibromialgia y cómo se relaciona con el Metabolismo? - YouTube

Episodio # 956 El azúcar y el sistema inmune - YouTube

---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 12:29 ----------

A ver si la gente se entera de que no hay que entrar a las panaderías... si quieres estar sano. Por eso les jode tanto a los panaderos que se empiecen a descubrir estas cosas. El otro día en las noticias de la primera diciendo que había que comer gluten y azúcar, que esa moda de no comer gluten NO SIENDO ALÉRGICO, NO ERA SALUDABLE... en las noticias.

Un lobby muy fuerte el que hay detrás de que comamos harinas. Por eso estos mierdas entran con el insulto.

Mi cuñado lleno de soriasis, lo había probado todo. Hace un par de años le dije que no tomara gluten ni ninguna harina... cuando me hizo caso empezó a recuperarse, ahora sólo le queda en pequeñas zonas de los codos, le ha desaparecido de la cabeza y de la totalidad de los brazos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Como buen analfabeto que eres



Me cago en tu puta madre SUBNORMAL

Por cierto aún estoy esperando a que des UN SOLO MOTIVO por el que crees que una alimentación basada en harinas, y con azúcar, (pirámide oficial) no causa sobrepeso :XX:

Venga tú puedes :XX:


----------



## Casi_expepito (12 May 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Me cago en tu puta madre SUBNORMAL



Ostia. ¿Por qué no montáis otro puto hilo en el que discutir? entro diariamente a este port por que me interesa un huevo el tema y lo que últimamente me encuentro son dos páginas más de diálogos vuestros cruzados insultándoos. Hacedlo fuera del hilo, por favor ...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 May 2017)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Ostia. ¿Por qué no montáis otro puto hilo en el que discutir? entro diariamente a este port por que me interesa un huevo el tema y lo que últimamente me encuentro son dos páginas más de diálogos vuestros cruzados insultándoos. Hacedlo fuera del hilo, por favor ...



Es que los panaderos están de un tonto subido, son ellos los que tienen que montar su hilo con las bondades de la baguette y su puta madre, y dejarnos en paz discutir sobre el tema, con sus variables y tal pero sin trolear, que es lo que hace un pequeño grupito para dinamitar esto, no descarto que alguno de ellos esté pagado por la industria o bien tenga intereses privados en la misma... como una panadería...ienso:


----------



## En Suiza tengo calderilla (12 May 2017)

Gracias por las aportaciones. Este hilo me a abierto los ojos. Funciona. 

Guerra al azúcar y el trigo pa los pollos.


----------



## MAUSER (12 May 2017)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Ostia. ¿Por qué no montáis otro puto hilo en el que discutir? entro diariamente a este port por que me interesa un huevo el tema y lo que últimamente me encuentro son dos páginas más de diálogos vuestros cruzados insultándoos. Hacedlo fuera del hilo, por favor ...




Y se lo dices precisamente al autor del hilo, O sea, al que abrió el tema que te interesa un huevo.


----------



## Indignado (12 May 2017)

Solo paso a dejar este vidreo donde se demuestra que por mucho que se explique que la grasa es saludable , como tienen memoria de pez al cabo de 10 segundos siguen empeñados en quitar la grasas 

Mitos sobre grasa saturada y sal en alimentos. Saber Vivir - YouTube

Atención en especial al min 3:20 :XX:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Solo paso a dejar este vidreo donde se demuestra que por mucho que se explique que la grasa es saludable , como tienen memoria de pez al cabo de 10 segundos siguen empeñados en quitar la grasas
> 
> Mitos sobre grasa saturada y sal en alimentos. Saber Vivir - YouTube
> 
> Atención en especial al min 3:20 :XX:



De juzgado de guardia el vídeo. El chico de la izquierda: "jamón de york es pura mierda", en mensajito en letras gigantes que dice que el jamón de york es especialmente saludable por su bajo contenido en grasa. El chico "huevos uno, dos o más al día sin problemas" y mensajito en letras gigantes recomendando no más de tres a la semana...

En fin que se puede esperar de programas para subnormales profundos!


----------



## zapatitos (13 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Como buen analfabeto que eres, hasta el punto de ni saber lo que es el gluten (aunque creas que lo sabes), lo único que puedes hacer es linkear artículos de gente que no sabe de lo que habla ayudando a esparcir más la desinformación.
> 
> Al igual que todos los que aquí afirman azúcar = malo, gluten = malo... es que ni zorra de nutrición, PERO NI ZORRA. A repetir mantras como loros, que cuando los escuchas 20.000 veces se convierten en verdad en vuestras mentes de plastilina. Sois repetidores, incapaces de pensar ni de analizar lo que leéis, tomáis tendencias que leéis en otros sitios ideadas para que la masa borreguil piense que domina algo y las hacéis vuestras.*



Lo que tienes que hacer en vez de tanto rollo sobre lo listo que eres y lo burros que somos los demás es explicarme a mí que soy un analfabeto funcional que es lo que hace a un conjunto de proteinas de bajísimo valor nutritivo (eso es el gluten) tan indispensable para la salud del ser humano y que efectos secundarios me produce el no consumirlo.

¿De que está falto mi organismo por no consumir habitualmente gluten?

Una pregunta similar le hice al monitor de un gimnasio hace poco cuando me preguntó como entrenaba y lo que comía. Cuando le expliqué mi alimentación me soltó que estaba falto de vitaminas y minerales y que comer mucha verdura tampoco es bueno. Cuando le pregunté que vitaminas y minerales me faltaban y porqué tanta verdura no era buena me contestó: "No te lo voy a decir pero yo se que comer verdura en exceso no es bueno y que comiendo así te tienen que faltar vitaminas y minerales", después me restregó sus títulos de entrenador en no que academia como suelen hacer todos los monitores y entrenadores personales cuando ya no tienen argumentos. ::

A ver si tú si eres capaz de contestarme a una pregunta tan sencilla.

Saludos.


----------



## Arian (13 May 2017)

Arian dijo:


> Hola a todos. Qué pensáis de la pasta hecha con trigo sarraceno? También en Mercadona hay espirales hechas de lenteja roja.
> ienso:



A lo mejor si lo digo insultando se me hace más caso ::

Lo que he dicho os parece buena alternativa a la pasta normal o no??


----------



## Zipotako (13 May 2017)

Por favor, exijo un poco de respeto hacia el forero elmastonto. En apoyo de sus teorías pego un artículo donde una nutricionista de Hunibersidad nos habla de los beneficios de ese alimento indispensable que es el pan:

http://www.lne.es/vida-y-estilo/salud/2014/12/30/beneficios-comer-pan-diario/1692655.html

EP / Madrid A pesar de que el pan es uno de los elementos tradicionales básicos de la dieta humana, su asociación con el sobrepeso ha supuesto su eliminación en gran medida del día a día de muchas personas. Si en España el consumo de pan en 1964 era de 368 gramos al día, en el año 2011 esta cantidad había descendido hasta los 100-150 gramos diarios.

Según explica a Infosalus *Ángeles Carbajal, profesora de Nutrición de la Facultad de Farmacia de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, toda dieta equilibrada puede y debe incluir al pan * ::::ya que su consumo de forma moderada cubre nuestras necesidades nutricionales y nos aleja de dietas demasiado restrictivas que en muchos casos por ello suelen conllevar fracaso.

Las principales guías alimentarias como la de la Sociedad Española de Nutrición Comunitaria recomiendan expresamente tomar cereales durante las principales comidas del día. Entre estos posibles cereales está la opción del pan, cuya ración se encuentra entre los 50 y los 70 gramos. La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) recomienda la ingesta de 250 gramos al día de pan, unos 100 gramos más que el consumo medio español.

Los estudios más recientes entre la población española muestran que en una dieta equilibrada el consumo de 100 gramos diarios de pan permite mantener o incluso reducir el peso en comparación con otros tipos de dieta.

"Con el desarrollo económico y social a partir de la década de los 70, se produjeron cambios relacionados con el prestigio del alimento, aumentaron los datos de sobrepeso y fuentes de hidratos de carbono como el pan resultaron las primeras eliminadas de las dietas para adelgazar, a pesar de que no existía ninguna base científica para ello", explica Carbajal.

La asociación del pan con alimentos calóricos como las grasas animales también pudo influir en que la eliminación de la dieta de estas grasas supusiera la supresión también del pan acompañante. "Además, hacia los años 80 la calidad del pan en España como consecuencia de la producción intensiva también se resintió a diferencia de lo que ha sucedido en los últimos años con la aparición de las boutiques del pan y el aumento en la variedad de panes", señala Carbajal.

El pan y su valor nutricional

Según señala la profesora, el pan es un alimento cuantitativa y cualitativamente importante desde el punto de vista nutricional que posee las siguientes características:

· Proteína vegetal: una apreciable cantidad de proteína vegetal (10-15%), con un reconocido papel protector en la prevención de las enfermedades crónicas (diabetes, cáncer, obesidad, enfermedad cardiovascular o neurodegenerativas).

· Fibra: entre 10% y 20% de fibra, especialmente si es integral, nutriente importante para la salud digestiva, enfermedad cardiovascular y diabetes tipo 2, y con un papel relevante en el mantenimiento del peso por su efecto saciante. Los cereales integrales son la principal fuente de fibra en la alimentación de la mayoría de las poblaciones. Hay que tener en cuenta que el consumo medio de fibra diaria en España es de 15 a 20 gramos cuando se recomienda un consumo de 25 a 30 gramos.

· Hidratos de carbono complejos: entre un 50%-60% de hidratos de carbono complejos que contribuyen a mejorar el perfil calórico de la dieta (se recomienda que entre un tercio y la mitad de la dieta deben ser carbohidratos complejos, aportando el 45-60% de las calorías totales).

· Muy poca grasa y sin colesterol: como media, 100 gramos tienen menos de 2%-4% de grasa natural del grano de trigo. Por ello, una ración de pan, de 40 a 60 gramos, sólo aporta 80-110 kilocalorías, menos de un 5% de las 2.300 que como media tiene que consumir un adulto que tenga una actividad física moderada.

· Minerales y vitaminas (calcio, hierro, cinc, magnesio, potasio, fósforo, vitaminas B1, B6, niacina, ..).

· Componentes bioactivos y antioxidantes con papel protector en las enfermedades crónicas.

La preciada levadura de masa madre

Según explica Carbajal, el proceso de fermentación del pan surgió como consecuencia de la observación ya que la combinación de levaduras salvajes y bacterias del ambiente, productoras de ácido láctico, dio lugar al fermento natural de masa madre cuyo uso para la producción de pan marcó un antes y un después en la historia de la fabricación del pan.

"Las características organolépticas, de sabor, textura y conservación del pan sin deteriorarse marcan una mayor calidad nutricional. Se reduce su índice glucémico y aumenta su digestibilidad y la biodisponibilidad de sus nutrientes", señala Carbajal sobre el pan en el que se ha utilizado levadura de masa madre para su fabricación.

Sin embargo, la preparación y mantenimiento de la masa madre supone controlar unas condiciones de humedad y temperatura y seguir un proceso de fermentación de unas 24 horas, una forma de fabricación artesana alejada de la actual producción intensiva y que encarece el producto. "El uso de la levadura prensada permite, dada su fermentación más rápida, la producción de grandes cantidades de pan que alimentan a mayor número de personas", apunta la especialista.

Aunque, la calidad de estos panes es superior a la que encontramos en el comercio habitual, Carbajal señala que el pan actual tiene una mayor calidad que en pasadas décadas y que existe una gran variedad de panes a los que puede acceder el consumidor medio.

La proliferación del pan 'biológico'

Los productos biológicos suscitan en los últimos años un mayor interés en el consumidor y más presencia en el mercado. Desde la Asociación de Panaderías Biológicas (APB) señalan que la actuación de los Comités de Agricultura Ecológica está perjudicando al sector y al público al interpretar la legislación europea sobre el pan biológico a favor de la industria.

Para la APB un pan es biológico, también llamado orgánico o ecológico, si cumple tres requisitos: estar elaborado con materias primas de cultivo biológico, estar fermentado exclusivamente con levadura madre y no contener aditivos ni utilizarlos en ningún momento del proceso de elaboración.

"Autorizar el uso de levadura industrial y de aditivos en la elaboración del pan biológico sólo favorece a la industria, que ni sabe ni quiere trabajar sin ellos, y perjudica a los consumidores que reciben un pan con aval de biológico sin serlo, y a los artesanos del pan biológico que ven cómo la industria los hunde con precios contra los que el artesano no puede competir", señala la APB en su comunicado, emitido con motivo de la Feria BioCultura celebrada en noviembre en Madrid.


----------



## silverwindow (13 May 2017)

Mucho panadero come-baguets hoy.
Se ve que la cosa empieza a flojear.


----------



## Rauxa (13 May 2017)

Zipotako dijo:


> Por favor, exijo un poco de respeto hacia el forero elmastonto. En apoyo de sus teorías pego un artículo donde una nutricionista de Hunibersidad nos habla de los beneficios de ese alimento indispensable que es el pan:
> 
> Los beneficios de comer pan - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias
> 
> ...



Voy a por la báscula no vaya a ser que me quede corto o me pase de esos 100 gramos al día de pan.


----------



## Indignado (13 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> De juzgado de guardia el vídeo. El chico de la izquierda: "jamón de york es pura mierda", en mensajito en letras gigantes que dice que el jamón de york es especialmente saludable por su bajo contenido en grasa. El chico "huevos uno, dos o más al día sin problemas" y mensajito en letras gigantes recomendando no más de tres a la semana...
> 
> En fin que se puede esperar de programas para subnormales profundos!



Es muy descarado el trozo del jamón de york , les explica que es un producto procesado que pagas a precio de carne magra y contesta: 

ui! pero hay marcas y marcas! 

Y te ponen el publirreportaje para que la gente siga consumiendo ::

Exijo uso por parte de los foreros el uso de nuevo término : *nutrisaurio* , llamese el supuesto nutricionista obsesionado en contar calorías o que la gente coma "de todo" (es decir harinas refinadas)



Zipotako dijo:


> . En apoyo de sus teorías pego un artículo donde una nutricionista de Hunibersidad nos habla de los beneficios de ese alimento indispensable que es el pan:
> 
> Los beneficios de comer pan - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias



Por ley debería ser obligado incluir en cada estudio o publicación en la prensa quien paga 8:


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 May 2017)

Arian dijo:


> A lo mejor si lo digo insultando se me hace más caso ::
> 
> Lo que he dicho os parece buena alternativa a la pasta normal o no??



Para lo que trata el hilo NO.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 May 2017)

Arian dijo:


> A lo mejor si lo digo insultando se me hace más caso ::
> 
> Lo que he dicho os parece buena alternativa a la pasta normal o no??



No me parece una buena alternativa.

Si quieres una, allá va: Espaguetis de calabacín


----------



## zapatitos (13 May 2017)

Zipotako dijo:


> *El pan y su valor nutricional
> 
> Según señala la profesora, el pan es un alimento cuantitativa y cualitativamente importante desde el punto de vista nutricional que posee las siguientes características:
> 
> ...



Proteina: Las legumbres tienen más cantidad de proteina vegetal y de un mayor valor que el pan. La proteina vegetal no tiene ningún papel en la prevención de ninguna enfermedad, los responsables de eso son algunos antinutrientes como los Betaglucanos que la suelen acompañar. La avena por ejemplo es bastante más rica en Betaglucanos que el trigo.

Además los Betaglucanos son sensibles a la cocción y las altas temperaturas y el pan si no me equivoco se hornea a 180-200 grados. Bye bye Betaglucanos.

Fibra: Legumbres como las alubias, guisantes y algunos frutos secos y semillas como las almendras y pipas de girasol tienen más fibra que el pan.

Hidratos de Carbono Complejos: Arroz, patatas, boniatos, legumbres y avena son fuentes similares al pan en hidratos de carbono.

Muy poca grasa y sin colesterol: verduras, frutas y similares también son muy bajos en grasa y sin colesterol.

Minerales y vitaminas: Ya puse hace un tiempo la comparativa de vitaminas y minerales entre el trigo y la avena y el trigo salía más que escaldado. La avena es infinitamente superior al trigo en este aspecto.

- · Componentes bioactivos y antioxidantes con papel protector en las enfermedades crónicas: En componentes bioactivos es bastante más rica la avena que el trigo. Y si quieres antioxidantes el pimiento rojo es infinitamente superior al trigo.

No hay nada que haga especial al trigo y el pan y que no tengan otros alimento en igual o mayor proporción excepto una cosa: *SU SABOR* Si alguien me dice que lo come por su sabor pues de acuerdo, en ese aspecto no vas a encontrar nada igual o similar en ningún otro alimento por mucho que busques. Pero en el apartado de valor nutricional y salud es un alimento bastante pobre y que no resiste ninguna comparativa con otros alimentos.

Los "ejpertos nutrólogos" no hacen nada más que hablar sobre sus propiedades porque su mensaje va dedicado única y exclusivamente para consumo de borregos que seguirán al pie de la letra lo que les diga el "ejperto" de turno. En realidad no son nutrólogos ni médicos sino publicistas encubiertos.

Saludos.


----------



## bizarre (13 May 2017)

Arian dijo:


> A lo mejor si lo digo insultando se me hace más caso ::
> 
> Lo que he dicho os parece buena alternativa a la pasta normal o no??



No me parece una buena alternativa si lo vas a comer cada semana, pero si no tienes problemas de salud ni de sobrepeso, para darte el capricho una vez al mes no le veo el problema
Yo misma he comprado pasta de trigo sarraceno, unos tallarines japones caros y difíciles de cocer, hay que estar removiendo todo el rato y enjuagar con agua helada nada mas sacarlos del agua de cocción para que no se queden hechos unas masa incomible
Así que los compraré y los probaré, pero no van a entrar a formar parte de mi dieta habitual


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 May 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> No me parece una buena alternativa si lo vas a comer cada semana, pero si no tienes problemas de salud ni de sobrepeso, para darte el capricho una vez al mes no le veo el problema
> Yo misma he comprado pasta de trigo sarraceno, unos tallarines japones caros y difíciles de cocer, hay que estar removiendo todo el rato y enjuagar con agua helada nada mas sacarlos del agua de cocción para que no se queden hechos unas masa incomible
> Así que los compraré y los probaré, pero no van a entrar a formar parte de mi dieta habitual



En eso estamos de acuerdo, para un capricho o algo esporadico si es mejor que los clasicos de harina de trigo.

Pd. Pero dejando los caprichos para cuando se haya perdido el peso sobrante.


----------



## sada (15 May 2017)

sigo investigando
al parecer fue cosa de esta mujer médico 
Dr. Annika Dahlqvist, MD - pionera en LCHF
Om LCHF
Historia [ editar | Editar origen ]
En la mayoría de los países, las dietas bajas en carbohidratos tenían un impacto, que siempre han sido seguidos por un intenso debate a favor y en contra. Esta sección se refiere principalmente a las discusiones sobre LCHF suecos. Por encima de todo, la evidencia científica de los NFA recomendaciones dietéticas y LCHF discutida y cuestionada.

En octubre de 2005, el médico general Annika Dahlqvist una página de blog en LCHF. Ella tuvo el año pasado tratando de bajar de peso con una lågkolhydratmetod además de la pérdida de peso también hizo su síntoma de la fibromialgia y dolor de estómago. Dahlqvist comenzó a recomendar esta dieta a sus pacientes de diabetes centro médico Njurundahallen.

En diciembre de 2005, informó de dos nutricionistas Annika Dahlqvist a la Junta Nacional para su asesoramiento dietético pondría en peligro la seguridad del paciente.

2005 dio el periodista Sten Sture Skaldeman su libro "Coma su peso" que después de haber perdido 65 kg con LCHF. Más tarde ese mismo año dio a Lars-Erik Litsfeldt publicó el libro "La grasa asustado", basada en sus propias experiencias de mejora de la salud y la reducción de peso de LCHF.

2006 pidió a Annika Dahlqvist de la dirección del centro de salud para poner fin a sus recomendaciones porque estaban en contra de la NFA asesoramiento dietético y debido a que eran considerados como una amenaza para la credibilidad del centro de salud. Annika Dahlqvist dijo entonces renunció a su puesto y se intensificó en lugar de su blogs y sus conferencias. [ Fuente necesaria ]

En mayo de 2007 desaparecieron de la Junta Nacional de directrices para el cuidado de la diabetes en 1999 de su página web y se confirmó que las directrices serán revisados sobre la base de nuevos conocimientos. Esto se estima que esté terminado en el otoño de 2009.

En julio de 2007, publicó "La ideología y el dinero detrás del asesoramiento dietético" por Lars-Erik Litsfeldt y por Wikholm . El libro sostiene que se trataba de decisiones políticas en los años 1950, 1960 y 1970 en lugar de la investigación en salud pública que llevaron a pautas dietéticas de hoy en día.

En enero de 2008, la ADA, Asociación Americana de Diabetes, dieta baja en carbohidratos como una opción para la diabetes tipo 2 que quieren perder peso. [ 35 ]

En una decisión 17 de enero de, 2008 [ 36 ] decidido queja contra Bienestar Annika Dahlqvist cuyo consejo dietético no encontrado para estar en contra de la ciencia y la experiencia probada, pero fue aceptado como una alternativa a los consejos anteriores en la diabetes tipo 2 o la obesidad. El Consejo Nacional de Investigación también señaló que "la evidencia de la peligrosidad surgió en todavía hechas revisiones bibliográficas sistemáticas". Esto, sin embargo, sujeto en particular, para estudiar más de un año que falta.

Bienestar toma en "Dieta para la diabetes - una guía para la atención de la salud" [ 2 ] publicado en 2011, la dieta baja en carbohidratos. Se dice allí que aún no existe una base científica para evaluar el efecto de la dieta sobre la diabetes y sus posibles riesgos a través del tiempo, pero que varios estudios están en marcha y se espera que el conocimiento a aumentar en los próximos años.


----------



## el cura (15 May 2017)

Mi mujer se ve gorda y va a probar a comer un mes sin harinas ni azúcar, animada por mí.

Desayunaba todos los días 2 tostadas. Yo desayuno un revuelto de 3 huevos con bacon y queso y, además, queso fresco pero eso a ella no le entra. 

Ayer, cocinamos para ella un brownie que lleva 400 gramos de garbanzos batidos, 4 huevos, cacao puro en polvo, estevia, harina de coco y trocitos de nueces. Le ha gustado y desayunará un trozo de ese brownie todos los días. (La siguiente vez echaremos un poco de canela a ver que tal, ayer no teníamos).

Hoy hemos comido unas verduras asadas, un filete de carne con pimientos rojos, sandía y un café con "leche"*. 

Cenará un revuelto de 2 huevos con bacon y queso.

Dice que comerá así 1 mes a ver que tal.

Saludos.

* Al café le echa una bebida de arroz que le recomendó la dietista con que estuvo la última vez. A mi me parece mierda esa bebida pero no le digo nada porque a ella le gusta y supongo que 2 chorretones de esa bebida cada día tampoco marcará mucha diferencia.


----------



## sada (15 May 2017)

el cura dijo:


> Mi mujer se ve gorda y va a probar a comer un mes sin harinas ni azúcar, animada por mí.
> 
> Desayunaba todos los días 2 tostadas. Yo desayuno un revuelto de 3 huevos con bacon y queso y, además, queso fresco pero eso a ella no le entra.
> 
> ...



Me interesa saber cómo evoluciona. Ayer hice pan de linaza solo lleva lino molido y claras muy bueno es al parecer grasa. Lo traje con queso y salami a la oficina. Luego de comer conejo asado con pimiento asado y all i olí ... Riquísimo


----------



## Pirro (15 May 2017)

Pues semana 6 sin harinas -mejor dicho sin pan ni pasta, que de la cerveza no me he quitado-

-10 kgs

- 9 cms de abdomen.

Ya empiezan en mi entorno laboral las preguntas sobre qué coño estoy haciendo para adelgazar tanto a lo que respondo con un escueto "fuera pan, fuera pasta, fuera dulce"


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (15 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues semana 6 sin harinas -mejor dicho sin pan ni pasta, que de la cerveza no me he quitado-
> 
> -10 kgs
> 
> ...



Y te mirarán con cara de incredulidad y enorme pasmo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 May 2017)

Datem dijo:


> Y te mirarán con cara de incredulidad y enorme pasmo.



E incluso con violencia cuando les dices que aumentas el consumo de grasas. Yo ya he decidido que no lo digo, o mejor aún que digo lo siguiente "como muchos cereales, un bol por las mañanas, tostadita a media mañana con zumo de naranja recién exprimido que es mu sano, margarina vegetal en la tostada y pasta con verduras para comer que también es mu sana, y de cena mucho pero muuuuuuucho arroz, y pan integral de mercadona que todo el mundo sabe lo saludable que es... y a tomar por culo!


----------



## Indignado (15 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Ya empiezan en mi entorno laboral las preguntas sobre qué coño estoy haciendo para adelgazar tanto a lo que respondo con un escueto "fuera pan, fuera pasta, fuera dulce"



Me juego dinero que son en su mayoría mujeres , que llega el calor y ahora tienen prisa para lucir bikini .Yo les diría que el secreto es comer croisants integrales,kellogs esos de la caja rosa y sacarina en lugar de azúcar

Que me perdonen las foreras :o


----------



## sada (15 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues semana 6 sin harinas -mejor dicho sin pan ni pasta, que de la cerveza no me he quitado-
> 
> -10 kgs
> 
> ...



Jope como bajáis algunos


----------



## colombo1122 (16 May 2017)

El sistema básico de Pischinger

de como se origina el cancer, y como conseguir que las células se alimenten mas facilmente y produzcan mas energy


----------



## LeeMarvin (16 May 2017)

Con respecto al pan, comprendo que se tome si hay algo en que mojar o en bocata, claro. Pero lo de comerlo para acompañar en todos los platos, como se hacía antes, creo que va a la baja. 
Ahora no como en casa, así que la comida familiar es la cena. Suele estar compuesta de una carne con acompañamiento de verduras o ensaladas, fruta y/o queso. 
Los findes la cosa se relaja y entran las patatas del vermut, algún postre indebido, y más vino del necesario. 
Arroz y pasta integrales, cocinados en casa y como mucho 3 veces al mes. 
Los platos de cuchara en invierno son muy reconfortantes y una vez a la semana cae un guisote. Las cremas de verduras y las sopas son habituales también.
En verano mucha ensaladita, que está bien, pero también aparecen los mini polos y la cerveza, que está mal. 
No me gusta mucho el pescado y no me entusiasma el marisco, supongo que podría mejorar ese aspecto. Tampoco le doy a la leche ni soy fan del yogur.
Tomo 3 o 4 huevos por semana. También me gustan los hongos y champiñones.
No me paso con las cantidades, para algunos sería poco. Y compro fresco en el mercado. Poca fritura. Cocción poco manipulada, uso bastantes especias, buen aceite y vigilo la sal. 
No tomo zumos ni refrescos. Pero sí que me pirra el agua con gas.
Consumo poco procesado, aunque de vez en cuando hago un pedido al chino o a la pizzería. 
Mi perdición es el queso. Y el cerdo. No lo valoramos cómo merece!


----------



## brux (16 May 2017)

Yo me he hecho vegetariano y lo que noto son unas erecciones de mierda. Mi chica me va a dejar si no encuentro remedio. Me dice que si ya no la deseo como antes y esas cosas que te dicen antes de dejarte por maricón. 

Me temo que tendré que volver a los filetes de carne roja para machos gladiadores.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Yo me he hecho vegetariano y lo que noto son unas erecciones de mierda. Mi chica me va a dejar si no encuentro remedio. Me dice que si ya no la deseo como antes y esas cosas que te dicen antes de dejarte por maricón.
> 
> Me temo que tendré que volver a los filetes de carne roja para machos gladiadores.



Ahora se entiende que sugus vaya tan mal follao

No hagas tonterias hamijo un buen chuleton levanta el animo a cualquiera.

No valdra de estadistica pero aqui los 'evolutivos' nos levantamos como el mastil de la legion todos los dias.


----------



## zapatitos (16 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> *Yo me he hecho vegetariano y lo que noto son unas erecciones de mierda. Mi chica me va a dejar si no encuentro remedio. Me dice que si ya no la deseo como antes y esas cosas que te dicen antes de dejarte por maricón.
> 
> Me temo que tendré que volver a los filetes de carne roja para machos gladiadores.*



Pues según Sugus ahora tendrías que ser todo un machoman ya que está totalmente demostrado por la paradoja china esa que es la hierba y los mangos los que hacen subir el nivel de la testosterona a límites estratosféricos.

A ver si es que estás comiendo algo de carne roja sin darte cuenta y eso te está inhibiendo la producción de testosterona. Míralo a ver.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (16 May 2017)

colombo1122 dijo:


> El sistema básico de Pischinger
> 
> de como se origina el cancer, y como conseguir que las células se alimenten mas facilmente y produzcan mas energy



bueno aconseja eliminar las carnes también


----------



## Pirro (16 May 2017)

Datem dijo:


> Y te mirarán con cara de incredulidad y enorme pasmo.



Con incredulidad y pasmo me miran cuando ven que paso todo un turno sin comer -los turnos son de 12 horas-. En mi caso aprovecho mi trabajo para hacer ayuno intermitente en condiciones y vamos, que personas a las que les da exactamente igual que sea fumador repentinamente sienten un sentimiento de honda preocupación porque pase 12 horas sin comer, como si fuera a colapsar por ello o algo


----------



## malibux (16 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En eso estamos de acuerdo, para un capricho o algo esporadico si es mejor que los clasicos de harina de trigo.
> 
> Pd. Pero dejando los caprichos para cuando se haya perdido el peso sobrante.




Ya se ha comentado sobre lo de comer pasta...es mejor comerla fría porque aumenta el grado del llamado almidón resistente. Incluso parece que recalentada sigue manteniendo ese beneficio, pero creo que sólo ha habido un programa de TV donde se consiguieron esos resultados (evidencia científica muy baja )

http://blogs.20minutos.es/el-nutricionista-de-la-general/2014/10/29/nutricion-area-51-el-misterio-del-almidon-resistente-adelgazante-da-un-salto-mortal/


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 May 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado sobre lo de comer pasta...es mejor comerla fría porque aumenta el grado del llamado almidón resistente. Incluso parece que recalentada sigue manteniendo ese beneficio, pero creo que sólo ha habido un programa de TV donde se consiguieron esos resultados (evidencia científica muy baja )
> 
> Nutrición-área 51: El misterio del almidón resistente ¿adelgazante? da un salto mortal | El nutricionista de la general



En realidad, al comer la pasta fría ( o arroz, o patata) lo que obtenemos es una proporción mayor de almidón retrogradado (la cadena de almidón se vuelve a formar), que no podemos digerir y a todos los efectos es como fibra.

El almidón resistente es a su vez una fracción de ese almidón retrogradado que durante el proceso de enfriado se vuelve más estable, hasta el punto de no volver a gelificar al recalentar: se vuelve resistente al calor.


----------



## Rauxa (16 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Yo me he hecho vegetariano y lo que noto son unas erecciones de mierda. Mi chica me va a dejar si no encuentro remedio. Me dice que si ya no la deseo como antes y esas cosas que te dicen antes de dejarte por maricón.
> 
> Me temo que tendré que volver a los filetes de carne roja para machos gladiadores.



No son tonterías. Los niños vegetarianos de padres vegetarianos (o no), tienen el pene más pequeño. Son de esas evidencias más que evidentes y que dificilmente encontraremos un estudio en el PubMed sobre eso. 
Y Sugus, no me vengas con que pegue un estudio con lo demuestre. Los niños vegetarianos tienen los atributos sexuales pequeños.


----------



## Ricardo_gs (16 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Yo me he hecho vegetariano y lo que noto son unas erecciones de mierda. Mi chica me va a dejar si no encuentro remedio. Me dice que si ya no la deseo como antes y esas cosas que te dicen antes de dejarte por maricón.
> 
> Me temo que tendré que volver a los filetes de carne roja para machos gladiadores.



La disfuncion eréctil en muchos casos esta relacionada con la diabetes o un tipo de diabetes

asi que un poco mas de dieta cetogenica si tu tipo de sangre es O, la A tolera mas ser vegetariano, pero aun asi esta dieta es una vil mierda para obtener nutrientes si no tragas 40 kilos diarios sin tomar suplementos y/o alimentos importados


----------



## Rauxa (16 May 2017)

De vez en cuando voy haciendo mis experimentos.
Esta semana pasada:

- Cené 3 días seguidos medio kilo de fresas con nata (de la buena, nada de nata de bote azucarada. Toda la nata con su proteina y grasa de verdad). Antes de eso comí algo tipo tortilla o un poco de beicon o boquerones en vinagre, olivas,...pero muy poco. Quería hartarme hasta decir basta de fresas y nata. Y para rematar algo de cacao.

Hasta reventar. Sensación literal de no poder comer ni media cucharada de nata más por miedo a petar. (sensación muy distinta de cuando uno se harta a trozos de pizza o cuando va a una boda y en el pica a pica hay croquetas, frutos secos tostados y demás mierdangas).

Tranquilo mirando la TV. Me levanto a los 10 minutos de terminar de cenar y sin sensación de pesadez. O sea, me noto saciado y lleno, pero no pesado. Vuelvo un buen rato a mirar la TV y a la cama al cabo de 1 hora. Duermo de un tirón, sin ningún problema. Me levanto sin nada de hambre (siempre ayuno), y no como hasta las 15 o 16 horas. Noto que me cuesta menos aguantar hasta esa hora. 
3 días seguidos.
Báscula: mi peso no sube ni un gramo. En todo momento de estos 3 días me noto perfecto. La comida de esos 3 días se compuso de: ensalada variada + carne + frutos secos. O sea, paleo 100%.

Esto, fueron 3 días seguidos: martes-miercoles-jueves.

Finde: estoy de rodriguez.

Y ahí me voy al otro extremo:
Sábado: ayuno hasta las 14 horas. Como paleo. Aquí todo ok. 
Media tarde: café solo + pasta pequeña rellena de caramelo
Cena: bacon + queso curado + olivas + tomate aliñado (aquí todo bien).
Estoy haciendo zapping y animado al ver el gallo de mi compatriota Manel Navarro en Eurovisión bajo al paqui y compro algo parecido a esto:






El doble de grande y con bolitas de cereales. De esas pequeñitas y crujientes. Hasta reventar. Literalmente. No me la pude terminar. La tiré para no tener tentaciones el domingo.

Domingo:
Por la mañana voy a hacer un café solo y peco con una tartaleta de no sé que mierdas.
Comida: paleo 100%.
No meriendo nunca, pero estando de rodriguez salgo a pasear y cae lo siguiente:
- café solo con un croissant de almendras y chocolate.
Un poco más tarde, me compro una palmera de chocolate, con una bolsa de patatas pequeñita de 50 centimos. Y para rematar me compro un paquete pequeño de chuches para ver el Madrid de fútbol (que me duró lo que tardaron en marcar el primer gol).

Termino hinchado y con malestar:
- frutos secos malos del sábado + pasta de caramelo + lo del domingo (croissant, chuches, palmera de chocolate).

Termino por no cenar porqué no me veo fino.
Me peso: 2'5 kilos de más ::

O sea, estoy 3 días en los que me hincho a nata (grasaaaaaaaaaaaaa), y me encuentro fenomenal y sin pesar de más).
Y luego estoy un par de días con 2-3 pastas no grandes, frutos secos "malos" (hasta reventar), y me hincho 2'5 kilos. Y con malestar, con hinchamiento y gases.

Ni que decir tiene que después de las chuches del domingo, implementé un ayuno de 24 horas, que no me supuso ningún esfuerzo. 
Ahora me acabo de pesas y ya estoy en mi peso. Tan rápido me hincho, me deshincho.

Hace un par de meses hice la misma prueba con los cacahuetes (que son leguminosas y no frutos secos y no todo el mundo los tolera bien).
Me compré una bolsa grande de cacahuetes naturales. Me hinché a la hora de merendar. Ya no cené. No pude. El día siguiente repetí lo mismo. 
Aumento de peso 0
Intolerancia 0
Malestar 0

Y me pasó lo mismo que con la nata. Como hasta decir basta, pero después no noto ninguna pesadez y voy saciado más tiempo.

O sea, en mi caso vi que los cacahuetes los tolero bien, así que dentro de mi ingesta de frutos secos: almendras, avellanas, macadamia, nueces de brasil, anacardos... sé que puedo meter cacahuetes sin problema.

Creo que es un buen sistema: abusar de un alimento, a ver que ocurre. Si lo toleramos bien, ya lo podemos meter sin problema en nuestra alimentación habitual. Obviamente no como nunca nata 3 días seguidos ni me meto una bolsa gigante de cacahuetes día si, día no, pero gracias a esto, sé que los tolero bien.

Y es lo que defendemos aquí: 
- Del alimento REAL (paleo, evolutivo o como le queráis llamar), podemos comer Ad Libitum. Lo que queramos. Que ya será el propio cuerpo quien se regule. Nos hará estar saciados y posteriormente nos hará comer menos.

Y de los alimentos no paleo, por poco que comamos, nos hincharán y nos causarán malestar.
Aunque sea una palmera de chocolate, una tartaleta , 4 chuches y unos frutos secos, fritos y salados.

Una vez hemos tocado esta tecla y hemos vivenciado que funciona ya tendréis media vida ganada 8:


----------



## Pirro (16 May 2017)

Tu historia demuestra que la báscula es un mal indicador de progresión para alguien que está perdiendo peso. En ese periodo en el que engordaste 2.5kg obviamente ingeriste menos de 2.5 kgs de frutos secos, gominolas y demás y sin embargo te volvieron 2.5 kgs más pesado --que serán líquidos casi en su totalidad, pero vas cargando con una botella de agua de las grandes repartida por todo tu organismo-

Si te mediste el perímetro abdominal verás que probablemente ganaste 1-1.5 cm que realmente no es grasa sino tu abdomen inflamado.

Yo he experimentado el mismo efecto y no hay que hacer un esfuerzo por desfasarse, basta medio litro de cerveza y un bocadillo o hamburguesa. Las siguientes 24 horas ganas de 1 a 2 kgs y 1 cm de perímetro abdominal. En mi caso con precisión matemática.

Para quién pueda interesarle, ésta está siendo mi progresión durante el proceso:

Perímetro abdominal/peso:

Semana 0 28-Marzo: 109 CM 98.3 kg
Semana 1: 4-Abril: 107 CM 95.5 kg
Semana 2: 11-Abril: 105.5 CM 93.8 kg
Semana 3: 18- Abril: 104 CM 93.3 kg
Semana 4: 25 Abril: 103 CM 91.7 kg.
Semana 5: 2-Mayo: 102 cm 91.5 kg
Semana 6: 9-Mayo: 102 cm 91.3 kg
Semana 7: 16-Mayo: 100.5 cm 89.8 kg

Si se fijan después de perder casi 3 kg la primera semana estuve 15 días para perder 400 raquíticos gramos, o al menos esa es la conclusión "lógica" que puede extraerse y según eso, la pérdida de grasa -que es lo que interesa- no es lineal. Lo que no sabe el observador es que despues de la primera semana, dos o tres días antes -en fin de semana- bebía cerveza y comía fuera de casa. El último fin de semana no lo hice y la pérdida fue de 1.5 kgs.

Todo esto comiendo sustancialmente la misma cantidad de calorías todos las semanas.

En genera el azúcar y la harina inflaman y te obligan a llevar una mochila de 1 a varios kilos de peso en forma de líquidos. Y no creo que haya que ser científico para deducir que en el largo plazo eso de un modo u otro afecta a la salud.


----------



## Indignado (16 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Yo me he hecho vegetariano y lo que noto son unas erecciones de mierda. Mi chica me va a dejar si no encuentro remedio. Me dice que si ya no la deseo como antes y esas cosas que te dicen antes de dejarte por maricón.



¿Vegetariano o vegano? si es el primer caso hay que consumir sin miedo el alimento más perfecto que existe :



Spoiler



El huevo



Y suplementarse de b12


Yo hace un tiempo que me estoy planteando ser piscivegetariano ienso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 May 2017)

Por darle una explicacion fisico-quimica eso tiene una explicacion muy logica.

El organismo tiene unos rangos de ph muy estrechos y unos mecanismos para controlarlos.

Se ha comentado alguna vez (no las suficientes) que azucar y harinas tienen un efecto acidificante del ph de los fluidos del organismo.

El primer mecanismo logico para basificar el ph es diluir con mas agua como cualquier acido. El segundo es introducir minerales uno muy importante el calcio.

Resumiendo, aumenta la cantidad de agua para reducir la acidificacion que seria letal y seguidamente arrastrar calcio de donde se almacena principalmente huesos.

Con la alimentacion moderna conseguimos individuos hinchados y huesos mas debiles (osteoporosis) como resultado mas visible. A partir de ahi la lista de enfermedades es larga.


----------



## el cura (16 May 2017)

Ricardo_gs dijo:


> La disfuncion eréctil en muchos casos esta relacionada con la diabetes o un tipo de diabetes
> 
> asi que un poco mas de dieta cetogenica si tu tipo de sangre es O, la A tolera mas ser vegetariano, pero aun asi esta dieta es una vil mierda para obtener nutrientes si no tragas 40 kilos diarios sin tomar suplementos y/o alimentos importados



¿Que pasa con el tipo B?


----------



## brux (16 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Vegetariano o vegano? si es el primer caso hay que consumir sin miedo el alimento más perfecto que existe :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, vegetariano relajado, nada radical. Lo de las erecciones igual mi chica tiene razón porque me gusta otra y a lo mejor es por eso...


----------



## Rauxa (17 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Vegetariano o vegano? si es el primer caso hay que consumir sin miedo el alimento más perfecto que existe :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo soy pisci y carnivegetariano. O sea, soy vegetariano pero como carne y pescado.


----------



## sada (17 May 2017)

Que opináis de las semillas de lino dorado¿ al parecer son altas en grasas y omega 3. He visto una receta de pan a base de semillas molidas y claras de huevo.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 07:58 ----------

Ahora voy por la calle fijándome en la gente en la barriga ... Y pienso mira este tiene resistencia a la insulina 
Cosa que por otro lado observo en el 95 por ciento de la gente que veo a diario


----------



## silverwindow (17 May 2017)

Interesante los experimentos que haceis con la comida.
Yo me jampe un bocata enorme de lomo con queso (pan de baguette,de lo peor) violando todas las leyes de la paleo habidas y por haber.
Para cenar, una pechuga enorme y un par de huevos duros y requeson.

A la mañana siguitente pensaba que la bascula me meteria una ostia pero...NO.
Habia adelgazado.No entiendo nada.
Quizas habia echo algo mas de ejercicio (caminar)..pero no tiene mucho sentido..porque fue un atracon de pan en toda regla.

Mi teoria es que creo qeu el "truco" fue porque comi a las 12:00am y no cene hasta las 22:00, todas estas horas de "ayuno" (que tampoco me costo nada) acabaron con el pan. ?¿?¿


----------



## guaxx (17 May 2017)

En febrero del año pasado me puse con los hábitos alimenticios aquí descritos y pasé de 103 kilos a 89,5 en junio sin mucho esfuerzo, sin pasar hambre y con el único ejercicio de trabajar detrás de la barra de nuestro bar.
Problemas familiares, bronca y picos de trabajo por temporada alta hicieron que usara la comida como desahogo, y he estado comiendo mal hasta hace 15 días que salí a dar un paseo para desconectar, y acabé caminando hora y media.
Llegué a casa me pesé y me había puesto en 109 kilos!!!
Puse toda la fuerza de voluntad que tuve y junto con el hábito de pasear dos horas por la mañana me puse a comer bien otra vez y en 15 días he perdido 4 kilos, me siento sin hambre y sin ansiedad. Cuando tengo un mal rato (mi casa es una fiesta en ese sentido) me pongo las zapatillas y salgo a caminar hasta que se me pase.

Tanto era el nivel de azúcares que tomaba, que los dos primeros sin tomarlos me dolía la cabeza y no me los quitaba de la cabeza. No he tenido el mono porque nunca he fumado, bebido y drogado pero se tiene que parecer mucho a lo que yo sentí

Al cuarto día ninguna sensación de hambre, hago dos comidas diarias y puedo estar desde las 21:00 hasta las 14:00 sin comer nada y encima salgo a caminar dos horas por la mañana.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (17 May 2017)

Ahora en Las Mañanas de las Marujas de la 1 van a analizar los peligros de las dietas sin gluten, para el que lo quiera y pueda ver que tiene que ser diversión asegurada.

Yo no puedo porque tengo que salir a hacer un trabajo, a ver si después lo puedo ver por internet.

Saludos.


----------



## angek (17 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Si se fijan, después de perder casi 3 kg la primera semana estuve 15 días para perder 400 raquíticos gramos, o al menos esa es la conclusión "lógica" que puede extraerse y según eso, la pérdida de grasa -que es lo que interesa- no es lineal. Lo que no sabe el observador es que despues de la primera semana, dos o tres días antes -en fin de semana- bebía cerveza y comía fuera de casa. El último fin de semana no lo hice y la pérdida fue de 1.5 kgs.



Hay algo de cierto en el efecto de la cerveza y la mala comida, pero no es menos cierto que en las dietas bajas en carbohidratos, durante las primeras etapas, la mayor parte del peso perdido es líquido, por el funcionamiento molecular de los carbs y agua. 

Después viene (o no) la pérdida de grasa. Y ésta podría ser más o menos intuíble.


----------



## Ragnar (17 May 2017)

¿Qué os parece este canal?

[youtube]VVlcpi8AdQY[/youtube]

Lo encontre en un hilo sobre el café y para ver si daba buena información, decidi buscar sus recomendaciones sobre la "dieta", aunque no menciona nada sobre la "grasa" debido al miedo que debe generarle a la gente oir las palabras "comer grasa", los alimentos que recomienda gran parte contienen grasas y basicamente esta recomendando una dieta "paleo"


----------



## Indignado (17 May 2017)

Sobre el gluten : el gremio de panaderos debe estar desesperado con intentar engañarnos con argumentos para tontos

Aquí bien explicado 

Beneficios y Riesgos de las Dietas sin Gluten

Por tanto el único problema real de dejar el gluten , es que el cuerpo al cabo de un tiempo deje de tolerarlo


----------



## angek (17 May 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece este canal?
> 
> [youtube]VVlcpi8AdQY[/youtube]
> 
> Lo encontre en un hilo sobre el café y para ver si daba buena información, decidi buscar sus recomendaciones sobre la "dieta", aunque no menciona nada sobre la "grasa" debido al miedo que debe generarle a la gente oir las palabras "comer grasa", los alimentos que recomienda gran parte contienen grasas y basicamente esta recomendando una dieta "paleo"



Bien.... hasta que propone su ciclado por tipo de alimento y demás. 

Normas que seguir, en lugar de incitar a informarse sobre los alimentos y uno mismo. 

Una simplificación que puede resultar peligrosa. 

Además, personalmente, el acento Boris Izaguirre, le otorga cierta dosis de charlatanerismo. Prejuicios míos.


----------



## Ragnar (17 May 2017)

angek dijo:


> Bien.... hasta que propone su ciclado por tipo de alimento y demás.
> 
> Normas que seguir, en lugar de incitar a informarse sobre los alimentos y uno mismo.
> 
> ...



No es español, es panchito de mexico o por ahi


----------



## MAUSER (17 May 2017)

El tío es de Costa Rica. Tiene clinicas en varios paises incluido USA y además cuenta con bastante experiencia de haber tratado a miles de personas. A mi me da confianza, lo veo buen tío. Alguien dirá que es un charlatan porque habla con acento panchito, a mi me costó acostumbrarme, jaja... Mientras tanto en España nos obligan a diario a comer azucar, harinas, gluten a mansalva Y una vez que estamos enfermos nos hinchan a medicamentos hasta el día de nuestro fallecimiento... y ojo con las grasas que engordan, aunque de las Cocacolas no dicen nada... "En España semos mehores que hablamos fisnos". 

A mi estos vídeos me han hecho comprender muchas cosas. Cada cual es mayorcito para obtener información donde crea conveniente.


----------



## Ragnar (17 May 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> El tío es de Costa Rica. Tiene clinicas en varios paises incluido USA y además cuenta con bastante experiencia de haber tratado a miles de personas. A mi me da confianza, lo veo buen tío. Alguien dirá que es un charlatan porque habla con acento panchito, a mi me costó acostumbrarme, jaja... Mientras tanto en España nos obligan a diario a comer azucar, harinas, gluten a mansalva Y una vez que estamos enfermos nos hinchan a medicamentos hasta el día de nuestro fallecimiento... y ojo con las grasas que engordan, aunque de las Cocacolas no dicen nada... "En España semos mehores que hablamos fisnos".
> 
> A mi estos vídeos me han hecho comprender muchas cosas. Cada cual es mayorcito para obtener información donde crea conveniente.



Si eso creo yo también, seguire viendo algun video suyo si veo alguna cosa más interesante, aunque prefiero seguir con mi dieta 3x0, no puedo hacer un 3x1 o 2x1 porque me conozco y al final termina siendo un 0x3... 

De hecho desde finales de abril deje la paleo, me hinche a pizzas/hamburguesas con su pan, cerveza, etc y gane 5 kilos del tirón, sin comer demasiado comia 2 veces al dia, pero "basura", todo casero, pero la "harina" es basura

Asi que vuelta a la paleo, llevo 2 diás de limpieza de nuevo y ya empieza a desincharse la barriga y bajar la bascula... esto funciona nos guste o no...


----------



## Pirro (17 May 2017)

Los lobbies están contraatacando.

Ahora mismo en los informativos de La Secta a la hora de la comida abrieron una noticia diciendo "la dieta sin gluten puede causar diabetes". Así, a pelo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Los lobbies están contraatacando.
> 
> Ahora mismo en los informativos de La Secta a la hora de la comida abrieron una noticia diciendo "la dieta sin gluten puede causar diabetes". Así, a pelo.



Por aqui un periodico de tirada nacional:

Las dietas sin gluten se asocian a un mayor riesgo de desarrollo de diabetes tipo 2

.....ponen al final:



> Es más; debe tenerse en cuenta que en el estudio se compararon la ingestas mayores y menores de gluten, no las ingestas mayores con la ausencia de gluten en la dieta, por lo que puede suponerse que el riesgo a largo plazo de diabetes tipo 2 de las personas que siguen una dieta sin gluten sea incluso superior.
> 
> Como concluyen los autores, «la mayoría de los participantes fueron incluidos en los estudios antes de que las dietas libres de gluten se pusieran de moda, *por lo que no tenemos datos de ‘abstemios’ para el gluten»*.



.... y el autor del estudio:



> Como explica Geng Zong, director de esta investigación presentada en el marco de la Reunión Científica 2017 sobre Epidemiología, Prevención, Estilo de Vida y Salud Cardiometabólica de la Asociación Americana del Corazón (AHA) que se está celebrando en Portland (EE.UU.), «nuestro objetivo era evaluar si el consumo de gluten afecta de alguna manera a la salud de las personas que no tienen ninguna razón clínica aparente para evitarlo. *Y es que los alimentos libres de gluten contienen, por lo general, menos cantidad de fibra dietética y de otros micronutrientes,* por lo que son menos nutritivos. Y además, suelen tener un precio más elevado».



Como todos estos estudios valen entre nada y una mierda. Decir que no comen una cosa sin decir que es lo que comen da ninguna informacion.

Las dos frases en negrita me han matado. Osea que un trozo de pan tiene mas fibra y mas micronutrientes que por ejemplo una almendra, brocoli o una manzana, vaya nivelon.

El estudio dice que no saben que pasa con los abstemios del gluten. Los que comen poco gluten habra que ver porque otros productos procesados lo substituyen. En estos temas si dependes de la industria sales de la sarten para caer en las llamas.

Curiosamente aqui la mayoria no comemos asi porque huyamos del gluten, pero como da la puta casualidad de que solo lo encuentras en los cereales, pues nos convertimos en cero gluten. En mi caso tampoco es cierto, periodicamente ni todas las semanas ultimamente me como algun bocata. La cosa es que no me apetece una mierda y ultimamente ni eso.

Pero como no sera utilizado para que la industria arrime el ascua a su sardina. Sinceramente esto huele a maniobra indirecta para atacar a las dietas ancestrales que poco a poco van calando en demasiada gente y es malo para sus intereses.


----------



## MAUSER (17 May 2017)

dia 12... 70.6 kg al levantarme
*día 13 ... 70.5. ... por la mañana.

al medio día, Comida en el campo de mi hermano (paella con aceite quemado de mas pero buena, gluten y azucar en dulces, un poco de cava, patatas en ensaladilla, etc. lo normal de tapeo)*

día *14... 72.1 kg* despues dieta normal paleo

día 15... 71.3
día 16... 71
hoy .... 70.7 kgs

lo que comí en un par de horas tres días para eliminarlo.


----------



## Qui (17 May 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> dia 12... 70.6 kg al levantarme
> *día 13 ... 70.5. ... por la mañana.
> 
> al medio día, Comida en el campo de mi hermano (paella con aceite quemado de mas pero buena, gluten y azucar en dulces, un poco de cava, patatas en ensaladilla, etc. lo normal de tapeo)*
> ...



Eso me pasa a mi cada fin de semana


----------



## Ravalero (17 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Los lobbies están contraatacando.
> 
> Ahora mismo en los informativos de La Secta a la hora de la comida abrieron una noticia diciendo "la dieta sin gluten puede causar diabetes". Así, a pelo.



Ja ja me he partido el culo :XX: 

y luego mi madre me dice : lo ves como no es malo comer pan o pasta... lo dice la tele :XX: la secta :XX: 
 
Y luego acaban con el hay que comer de todo y dieta equilibrida :: menuda manipulación inocho:


----------



## Indignado (17 May 2017)

> "la dieta sin gluten puede causar diabetes". Así, a pelo.



Y es cierto , si alguien se dedica a comer pasteles o madalenas sin gluten puede acabar con diabetes :XX:

Comer sin gluten mata a los niños :no:


LA SEXTA TV | Muere un bebé al que sus padres pusieron una dieta sin gluten sin consultar con ningún médico

Este debe ser el video de la secta

LA SEXTA TV | Los mitos y peligros de la moda 'antigluten': no adelgaza, no es más sano y puede provocar serias enfermedades


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Y es cierto , si alguien se dedica a comer pasteles o madalenas sin gluten puede acabar con diabetes :XX:
> 
> Comer sin gluten mata a los niños :no:
> 
> ...



Lo grave no es la noticia si la lees, es el titular QUE NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LA NOTICIA.

De hecho si lo lees bien la noticia no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Un bebe, los padres le autodiagnostican intolerancia al gluten y la lactosa. En vez de leche adaptada o materna le dan leche de quinoa... el niño muere.

PERO QUE COJONES DE GLUTEN VA A TOMAR UN BEBE???
Osea que muere porque no le daban magdalenas para desayunar A UN BEBE. Lo de cambiar la leche materna por una leche vegetal NO TIENE NADA QUE VER::::::


Pd. Visto lo visto la campaña para evitar que se les escapen consumidores va a ser brutal, llegando a estos extremos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 May 2017)

En efecto todo apunta a que comienza la ofensiva del lobby agroindustrial (ofensiva más que justificada, ya que sus intereses se pueden ver severamente afectados).

Apriétense los cinturones; vienen curvas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 May 2017)

Efectivamente, si comes alimentos sin gluten pero que se parezcan a alimentos con gluten tipo magdalenas sin gluten, pastelitos sin gluten, pan sin gluten, etc lo que estás haciendo es meterte más almidones y azúcares y grasas trans en el cuerpo, y a la larga tienes más posibilidades de desarrollar diabetes, claro. No es mentira, pero está lo suficientemente disfrazado para que la masa subnormal profunda de este país identifique eliminar el gluten con diabetes... De eso se trata: de desinformar y de confundir.

No cereales, no azúcares, no procesados, es fácil, y no provoca diabetes. La imbecilidad sí la provoca.


----------



## lost_77 (17 May 2017)

Esa es la cosa, se trata de no comer cereales, pero si los vas a comer sin gluten lo mismo es peor y más caro. 
Mi experiencia keto e if: llevo un mes y medio y he podido adelgazar unos kilos, aunque con constantes parones, pero muy cómodamente. He notado que tengo el pulso y la tensión más altos y eso me tiene un poco mosca, pero la verdad, el resto muy bien.
Por cierto hay que tener mucho cuidado con algunas cosas. Un simple Gazpacho de gran superficie, pese a que en la etiqueta indica que tiene muy pocos hidratos, me echó de cetosis.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 20:59 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> En efecto todo apunta a que comienza la ofensiva del lobby agroindustrial (ofensiva más que justificada, ya que sus intereses se pueden ver severamente afectados).
> 
> Apriétense los cinturones; vienen curvas.



No termino de entender lo del lobby (aparte de meter azúcar en todo para que sea más apetitoso). El mismo lobby es el que hace la mantequilla, el aceite de oliva, la carne de ternera, el tocino, los huevos y te envasa las verduras y los aguacates


----------



## MAUSER (17 May 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Esa es la cosa, se trata de no comer cereales, pero si los vas a comer sin gluten lo mismo es peor y más caro.
> Mi experiencia keto e if: llevo un mes y medio y he podido adelgazar unos kilos, aunque con constantes parones, pero muy cómodamente. He notado que tengo el pulso y la tensión más altos y eso me tiene un poco mosca, pero la verdad, el resto muy bien.
> Por cierto hay que tener mucho cuidado con algunas cosas. Un simple Gazpacho de gran superficie, pese a que en la etiqueta indica que tiene muy pocos hidratos, me echó de cetosis.
> 
> ...





O el farmaceutico, si no comes azucares, ni harinas, ni procesados industriales... ni engordas, ni te vuelves diabetico, ni te sube el colesterol malo, ni tienes problemas de tensión, etc. Entonces que medicamentos van a vender?.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 May 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> No termino de entender lo del lobby (aparte de meter azúcar en todo para que sea más apetitoso). El mismo lobby es el que hace la mantequilla, el aceite de oliva, la carne de ternera, el tocino, los huevos y te envasa las verduras y los aguacates



Los beneficios de las harinas y azúcares o procesados son infinitamente mayores que los de la mantequilla natural, el aceite de oliva virgen, la ternera saludable, el tocino o los huevos o aguacates. Y luego están los beneficios paralelos de mantenerte gordo, dogrado, enfermo y medio muerto.


----------



## Rauxa (17 May 2017)

Es que tiene guasa la cosa.... El 100% de los diabéticos consume gluten. Y ahora resulta que nos quieren hacer creer que si no comes gluten, serás diabético.


----------



## Qui (17 May 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Esa es la cosa, se trata de no comer cereales, pero si los vas a comer sin gluten lo mismo es peor y más caro.
> Mi experiencia keto e if: llevo un mes y medio y he podido adelgazar unos kilos, aunque con constantes parones, pero muy cómodamente. He notado que tengo el pulso y la tensión más altos y eso me tiene un poco mosca, pero la verdad, el resto muy bien.
> Por cierto hay que tener mucho cuidado con algunas cosas. Un simple Gazpacho de gran superficie, pese a que en la etiqueta indica que tiene muy pocos hidratos, me echó de cetosis.
> 
> ...



Si te fijas no verás anuncios más que de comida procesada y especialmente con mucha harina, azúcares y cereales, Es normal, es el grueso de las ventas, lo que más beneficios da y los productos menos perecederos.
Si todo comiéramos según el tipo de alimentación que se propugna en este hilo a la industria le quedarían dos telediarios. Y eso significaría mucho paro, menos ingresos por impuestos y unos precios disparados de los productos aquí fomentados,


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 May 2017)

Qui dijo:


> Si te fijas no verás anuncios más que de comida procesada y especialmente con mucha harina, azúcares y cereales, Es normal, es el grueso de las ventas, lo que más beneficios da y los productos menos perecederos.
> Si todo comiéramos según el tipo de alimentación que se propugna en este hilo a la industria le quedarían dos telediarios. Y eso significaría mucho paro, menos ingresos por impuestos y unos precios disparados de los productos aquí fomentados,



En un primer momento no te lo niego, pero a medio plazo empezarían a surgir los citurones de cultivos y granjas alrededor de las ciudades, sería toda una revolución, mayor ocpación para todos, mayor salud y mayor libertad..... otra de las razones de una alimentación lejana, te convierte en ganado esperando el pienso en el establo, no eres libre.


----------



## sada (17 May 2017)

Alguno ha notado que al comer más grasa y menos carbos chungos sude más ¿ puede tener algo que ver¿


----------



## lost_77 (18 May 2017)

sada dijo:


> Alguno ha notado que al comer más grasa y menos carbos chungos sude más ¿ puede tener algo que ver¿



La verdad es que no. Desde cuando lo notas? A lo mejor es simplemente que hace más calor


----------



## destru (18 May 2017)

Super interesante este hilo, voy a comenzar a reducir azucar y harinas desde ya. Lo único que veo más difícil es el desayuno. Cada día me llevo un bocadillo al trabajo y me lo como en el bar, ya que no voy a ninguna oficina ni taller, si no que voy al domicilio del cliente. Leyendo el hilo creo que lo mejor sería desayunar antes de salir de casa y aguantar hasta la hora de comer, pero después de tantos años desayunando pan, leche o cereales es dificil cambiar el chip y no se que desayunar que no se tarde mucho en preparar. ¿Alguna recomendación?


----------



## malibux (18 May 2017)

destru dijo:


> Super interesante este hilo, voy a comenzar a reducir azucar y harinas desde ya. Lo único que veo más difícil es el desayuno. Cada día me llevo un bocadillo al trabajo y me lo como en el bar, ya que no voy a ninguna oficina ni taller, si no que voy al domicilio del cliente. Leyendo el hilo creo que lo mejor sería desayunar antes de salir de casa y aguantar hasta la hora de comer, pero después de tantos años desayunando pan, leche o cereales es dificil cambiar el chip y no se que desayunar que no se tarde mucho en preparar. ¿Alguna recomendación?



Un par de huevos fritos con bacon/jamón serrano. Hazlos con poco aceite para no enguarrar mucho la placa y listo. Te comes algún fruto seco también y esa mañana pasarás poco hambre.


----------



## boogie boom (18 May 2017)

destru dijo:


> Super interesante este hilo, voy a comenzar a reducir azucar y harinas desde ya. Lo único que veo más difícil es el desayuno. Cada día me llevo un bocadillo al trabajo y me lo como en el bar, ya que no voy a ninguna oficina ni taller, si no que voy al domicilio del cliente. Leyendo el hilo creo que lo mejor sería desayunar antes de salir de casa y aguantar hasta la hora de comer, pero después de tantos años desayunando pan, leche o cereales es dificil cambiar el chip y no se que desayunar que no se tarde mucho en preparar. ¿Alguna recomendación?



Intenta aguantar sin desayunar, ayuno intermitente le llaman. Sin duda es lo mejor. 
Un café solo sin azúcar o infusión sí se puede tomar no obstante. 


---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 13:14 ----------




sada dijo:


> Que opináis de las semillas de lino dorado¿ al parecer son altas en grasas y omega 3. He visto una receta de pan a base de semillas molidas y claras de huevo.



Yo estuve bastante tiempo haciendome este pan hasta que me enteré de que los ácidos poliinsaturados del lino son extremádamente sensibles al calor; el punto de humo es de solo 107º, por lo que calentándolo más -para hornear el pan, obviamente- pasan a ser tóxicos. Así que tuve que dejar de hacerlo, ya que lo comía a diario y segúramente pueda tener bastante riesgo.


----------



## Indignado (18 May 2017)

La que se ha líado con la muerte del pobre bebe :8: , aquí para quien le interese una buena contestación:

No, ningún bebé ha muerto (ni morirá jamás) por no comer gluten



lost_77 dijo:


> No termino de entender lo del lobby (aparte de meter azúcar en todo para que sea más apetitoso). El mismo lobby es el que hace la mantequilla, el aceite de oliva, la carne de ternera, el tocino, los huevos y te envasa las verduras y los aguacates



Mismo sector pero distintas empresas ,llamamos lobby a las empresas grandes con poder para sobornar gobiernos o comprar profesionales.Ahora con el tema sin-gluten se crea un nuevo mercado y con ello salen nuevas empresas por lo que las empresas que se quedan fuera del sector van a hacer lo posible para no perder clientes , a menos claro que se puedan posicionar en el nuevo mercado (después por cosas de la vida su opinión será la contraria)

Cosas del capitalismo




destru dijo:


> ¿Alguna recomendación?



Llevarse un tapper

Comer frutos secos para el desayuno


----------



## zapatitos (18 May 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> *No termino de entender lo del lobby (aparte de meter azúcar en todo para que sea más apetitoso). El mismo lobby es el que hace la mantequilla, el aceite de oliva, la carne de ternera, el tocino, los huevos y te envasa las verduras y los aguacates*



El lobby toca todo lo que puede ser negocio y lo paleo y sin gluten también está comenzando a ser un buen negocio.

Pero lo irán adaptando a su mejor conveniencia económica y terminará siendo un cachondeo como lo es ya lo de los llamados productos light que comenzó hace década siendo solo derivados de ciertos producto pero simplemente con menos calorías a lo que es ahora que es un batiburrillo de productos con químicos y azúcares añadidos que nada tienen que ver lo de hace décadas.

Se da la circunstancia de que los derivados light ahor contienen tantas o más calorías que los productos normales y cosas así pasarán en un futuro con muchos productos denominados sin gluten y paleos que serán incluso peores que su versión normal.

En esto hay que seguir la filosofía punk de los años 70-80 osease aléjate todo lo que puedas de los cauces cormeciales y todo lo que esté en tu mano fabrícatelo tú mismo. Compra todos los alimentos lo más naturales que te sea posible y después en tu casa moldéalos a tu gusto. Es la única forma de tener algo de garantía.

Ya están floreciendo los supermercados paleo a la vista de que hay negocio y ya están comenzando a intentar dar gato por liebre y a vender productos con afirmaciones aún nada demostradas, así que mucho cuidado e inspeccionar siempre bien las etiquetas antes de adquirir nada.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (18 May 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Intenta aguantar sin desayunar, ayuno intermitente le llaman. Sin duda es lo mejor.
> Un café solo sin azúcar o infusión sí se puede tomar no obstante.
> 
> 
> ...



me matas con lo del pan


----------



## zapatitos (18 May 2017)

sada dijo:


> *Alguno ha notado que al comer más grasa y menos carbos chungos sude más ¿ puede tener algo que ver¿*



Eso podría pasar si entras en cetosis. Pero en mi opinión no es tampoco necesario entrar en cetosis, simplemente con moderar los carbohidratos es suficiente. 

La cetosis es muy útil si te sobra muchísimo peso porque es la mejor forma de perderlo pero fuera de eso yo no se la recomiendo a nadie y a todo el mundo le digo que tome un mínimo de unos 100 gr de carbohidratos diarios.

Además tú no eres consciente de ello y la gente por educación no te lo dice pero el aliento te huele a demonios sueltos y el cuerpo y la orina también. Esteticamente es bastante molesto pero allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## lost_77 (18 May 2017)

Yo no he tenido problemas con el olor corporal ni de boca en keto. Estaba muy pendiente del tema, pero nada

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 15:54 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Eso podría pasar si entras en cetosis. Pero en mi opinión no es tampoco necesario entrar en cetosis, simplemente con moderar los carbohidratos es suficiente.
> 
> La cetosis es muy útil si te sobra muchísimo peso porque es la mejor forma de perderlo pero fuera de eso yo no se la recomiendo a nadie y a todo el mundo le digo que tome un mínimo de unos 100 gr de carbohidratos diarios.
> 
> ...



Por qué no recomiendas la cetosis?
Saludos


----------



## zapatitos (18 May 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> *Yo no he tenido problemas con el olor corporal ni de boca en keto. Estaba muy pendiente del tema, pero nada
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 15:54 ----------
> 
> ...



La cetosis en si misma no es peligrosa para la salud humana o al menos todavía no está demostrado, pero en mi opinión es demasiado drástico y tiene efectos secundarios que sino son peligrosos para la salud si pueden ser bastante molestos.

Los que he dicho de mal aliento, mal olor, sudor, etc. Como dije tú no eres realmente consciente y la gente dificilmente te lo dirá por educación.

Además está el deporte y el ejercicio físico intenso, si te empeñas en hacerlo y estar en cetosis terminarás no solo perdiendo grasa sino masa muscular y te quedarás como un pajarillo. Por mucho que algunos se empeñen el organismo no va a usar los cuerpos cetónicos como energía en esas circunstancias y utilizará el tejido muscular para conseguir energía.

Y por último, créeme que a largo plazo no hay ninguna diferencia en pérdida de grasa entre una dieta cetogénica y una baja-moderada en carbohidratos. Al principio si que lo hay pero a largo plazo la pérdida de grasa será similar.

Por eso yo lo recomiendo si estás muy pasado de peso porque es una forma "fácil" de poner a tu organismo en modo perder grasa, pero una vez hayas dado ese empujón conseguirás los mismos resultados pasándote a una dieta baja-moderada en carbohidratos, tardarás algo más pero el resultado será el mismo.

Pdta - Muy dificilmente alguien de tu alrededor te lo dirá delante de tí que hueles como la taza del wáter de un tasca, tu organismo tiene un sistema para hacerte inmune a tus propios olores. Yo fuí consciente cuando pillé a mi parienta hablando con mi suegra comentándolo cuando creían que no las oía )

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> La cetosis en si misma no es peligrosa para la salud humana o al menos todavía no está demostrado, pero en mi opinión es demasiado drástico y tiene efectos secundarios que sino son peligrosos para la salud si pueden ser bastante molestos.
> 
> Los que he dicho de mal aliento, mal olor, sudor, etc. Como dije tú no eres realmente consciente y la gente dificilmente te lo dirá por educación.
> 
> ...



Yo he entrado en cetosis muchas veces, y nunca he tenido esos efectos secundarios de los que habláis, no digo que no existan ojo, sino que yo no los he padecido. Es más cuando mejor me encuentro en todos los aspectos es cuando estoy en keto, a lo mejor tiene algo que ver con mi grupo sanguíneo, 0-, no lo sé, quizá es mucho aventurar, pero creo que tengo un organismo muy arcaico y que mi dieta ideal es la que clave exactamente la de un cazador recolector. A lo mejor podéis darme algo de luz a esto.


----------



## VOTIN (18 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo he entrado en cetosis muchas veces, y nunca he tenido esos efectos secundarios de los que habláis, no digo que no existan ojo, sino que yo no los he padecido. Es más cuando mejor me encuentro en todos los aspectos es cuando estoy en keto, a lo mejor tiene algo que ver con mi grupo sanguíneo, 0-, no lo sé, quizá es mucho aventurar, pero creo que tengo un organismo muy arcaico y que mi dieta ideal es la que clave exactamente la de un cazador recolector. A lo mejor podéis darme algo de luz a esto.



Yo llevo 23 dias en cetosis,no me costo entrar ni he tenido sintomas secundarios,lo unico que he observado es que antes corria mis 10k en 55-58 minutos y ahora no bajo de 62/63 mm.Me encuentro menos cansado pero con menos fuerza para correr.Tampoco he bajado mucho de peso ,unos 3 kilos


----------



## zapatitos (18 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Yo he entrado en cetosis muchas veces, y nunca he tenido esos efectos secundarios de los que habláis, no digo que no existan ojo, sino que yo no los he padecido. Es más cuando mejor me encuentro en todos los aspectos es cuando estoy en keto, a lo mejor tiene algo que ver con mi grupo sanguíneo, 0-, no lo sé, quizá es mucho aventurar, pero creo que tengo un organismo muy arcaico y que mi dieta ideal es la que clave exactamente la de un cazador recolector. A lo mejor podéis darme algo de luz a esto.*



Yo estuve en cetosis controlándome con las tiras para saber que realmente estaba y que no salía y los efectos que tuve son los que describo. Y como digo no me daba cuenta de ello pero los de mi alrededor si solo que no me lo decían. La gente que he conocido que realmente estaba en cetosis han sufrido efectos similares. Si vosotros no los padeceis pues esa suerte que teneis.

Saludos.


----------



## brux (18 May 2017)

Yo ya conté que estando en cetosis en dieta solo proteínas me salió orina color coñac muy oscuro y me acojoné vivo. Un urólogo me dijo que era rabdomiolisis, y me pasó poco después de que muriera el futbolista Fran Carles el verano pasado por caerle una pesa en el muslo y el tejido muscular causarle el fallo renal. Yo estaba machacándome a lo bestia y comiendo solo proteína y de repente me pasa eso... Y la analítica de infección negativa, así que me diagnosticó rabdomiolisis y eso acojona. 

Pudo ser una piedra del riñón o una pequeña infección, pero ese fue el diagnóstico.

Así que no recomiendo la dieta cetogénica por eso mismo. O al menos que el que la haga se vigile, beba mucho, no se machaque demasiado los músculos en el gimnasio... (yo no bebía, hacía todo el deporte en ayunas, calor de verano a tope...) Estaba como una moto de fuerza bestial pero es peligroso comer así y hacer todo eso.

Cuidadín.


----------



## VOTIN (18 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Yo ya conté que estando en cetosis en dieta solo proteínas me salió orina color coñac muy oscuro y me acojoné vivo. Un urólogo me dijo que era rabdomiolisis, y me pasó poco después de que muriera el futbolista Fran Carles el verano pasado por caerle una pesa en el muslo y el tejido muscular causarle el fallo renal. Yo estaba machacándome a lo bestia y comiendo solo proteína y de repente me pasa eso... Y la analítica de infección negativa, así que me diagnosticó rabdomiolisis y eso acojona.
> 
> Pudo ser una piedra del riñón o una pequeña infección, pero ese fue el diagnóstico.
> 
> ...



Puede que la hicieras mal
La cetosis esta basada en grasas no en proteinas
Proteinas las justas,si te pasas te sales


----------



## Ultra Chad (18 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Yo ya conté que estando en cetosis en dieta solo proteínas me salió orina color coñac muy oscuro y me acojoné vivo. Un urólogo me dijo que era rabdomiolisis, y me pasó poco después de que muriera el futbolista Fran Carles el verano pasado por caerle una pesa en el muslo y el tejido muscular causarle el fallo renal. Yo estaba machacándome a lo bestia y comiendo solo proteína y de repente me pasa eso... Y la analítica de infección negativa, así que me diagnosticó rabdomiolisis y eso acojona.
> 
> Pudo ser una piedra del riñón o una pequeña infección, pero ese fue el diagnóstico.
> 
> ...



El enfoque saludable de dieta cetogénica es una dieta alta en grasa, moderada en proteínas, y reducida en carbohidrátos.


Cada Vez Mas Personas Adopta la Dieta Cetogénica




> Tres Puntos Clave para la Cetosis Nutricional
> 
> Una dieta cetogénica cíclica se basa en tres puntos clave para lograr la cetosis nutricional:
> 
> ...


----------



## silverwindow (18 May 2017)

el tema del arroz no me queda claro.
No seria paleo,pero se tolera muy bien no? seria algo asi como la miel?


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> *Yo ya conté que estando en cetosis en dieta solo proteínas me salió orina color coñac muy oscuro y me acojoné vivo. Un urólogo me dijo que era rabdomiolisis, y me pasó poco después de que muriera el futbolista Fran Carles el verano pasado por caerle una pesa en el muslo y el tejido muscular causarle el fallo renal. Yo estaba machacándome a lo bestia y comiendo solo proteína y de repente me pasa eso... Y la analítica de infección negativa, así que me diagnosticó rabdomiolisis y eso acojona.
> 
> Pudo ser una piedra del riñón o una pequeña infección, pero ese fue el diagnóstico.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú tenías probablemente era una deshidratación de caballo. 

Cuando se toma un exceso de proteina la orina es como con espuma y huele como amoniaco.

Lo de la Rabdomiolisis está de moda diagnosticarlo pero es muy improbable que ocurra en gente que hace deporte. Es bastante mayor factor de riesgo por ejemplo el consumir alcohol y drogas que el hacer deporte intenso. El color de la orina es más bien tipo café.

Saludos.


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

Nunca he tomado drogas y alcohol hace como 10 años que ni una caña.

No estaba deshidratado. Bebía poco y hacía mucho calor pero para nada deshidratado.


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> *Nunca he tomado drogas y alcohol hace como 10 años que ni una caña.
> 
> No estaba deshidratado. Bebía poco y hacía mucho calor pero para nada deshidratado.*



Yo no he dicho que bebas y te drogues, he dicho que es un factor de riesgo para esa enfermedad mayor que el deporte intenso.

Si bebías poca agua, hacía calor y tomabas más proteina de la habitual por la práctica deportiva pues blanco y en botella...deshidratación de caballo.

Saludos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (19 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> En esto hay que seguir la filosofía punk de los años 70-80 osease aléjate todo lo que puedas de los cauces cormeciales y todo lo que esté en tu mano fabrícatelo tú mismo. Compra todos los alimentos lo más naturales que te sea posible y después en tu casa moldéalos a tu gusto. Es la única forma de tener algo de garantía.



Esto es muy interesante. El único problema es la inversión en tiempo, y calcular cuánto puede aumentar los costes del producto final la compra de los ingredientes por separados y crearlos uno mismo. Aún así es buena idea y lo mejor para nuestra salud. 

Las revoluciones deben empezar por uno mismo y desde abajo. Así se podría cambiar el rumbo de la industria alimentaria para que dejaran de hacer esa basura. También se podrían crear muchos puestos de trabajo nuevos.


----------



## sada (19 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso podría pasar si entras en cetosis. Pero en mi opinión no es tampoco necesario entrar en cetosis, simplemente con moderar los carbohidratos es suficiente.
> 
> La cetosis es muy útil si te sobra muchísimo peso porque es la mejor forma de perderlo pero fuera de eso yo no se la recomiendo a nadie y a todo el mundo le digo que tome un mínimo de unos 100 gr de carbohidratos diarios.
> 
> ...



no me pasa a mi le pasa a una persona q está siguiendo estas pautas ya desde hace dos meses, el caso que estos días no para de sudar, y pensé que igual tenia algo que ver 
a veces leo a esta chica y habla bastante de eso, además creo que siempre les mira la temperatura a sus clientes
HIPOTIROIDISMO, OBESIDAD Y TEMPERATURA CORPORAL | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso podría pasar si entras en cetosis. Pero en mi opinión no es tampoco necesario entrar en cetosis, simplemente con moderar los carbohidratos es suficiente.
> 
> La cetosis es muy útil si te sobra muchísimo peso porque es la mejor forma de perderlo pero fuera de eso yo no se la recomiendo a nadie y a todo el mundo le digo que tome un mínimo de unos 100 gr de carbohidratos diarios.
> 
> ...



Una puntualización: eso no es definitivamente e inescapablemente así. Es un efecto secundario pasajero de la cetoadaptación.

Cuando el cuerpo entra en cetosis las primeras veces, el hígado aún no ha "aprendido" a regular la producción de cuerpos cetónicos. El resultado es que el excedente se elimina por el sudor, la orina y el aliento, y es el motivo de que se usen las tiras reactivas para ver si estás o no en cetosis.

Y la adaptación es el motivo por el que, pasado un tiempo, las tiras reactivas dejan de dar buen resultado.

Que hay que señalar que es un olor no malo, sino peculiar. El olor a acetona es así como afrutado, y lo que sucede es que llama la atención porque no te lo esperas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 May 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Una puntualización: eso no es definitivamente e inescapablemente así. Es un efecto secundario pasajero de la cetoadaptación.
> 
> Cuando el cuerpo entra en cetosis las primeras veces, el hígado aún no ha "aprendido" a regular la producción de cuerpos cetónicos. El resultado es que el excedente se elimina por el sudor, la orina y el aliento, y es el motivo de que se usen las tiras reactivas para ver si estás o no en cetosis.
> 
> ...



Al ser una alimentación que posiblemente se asemeje a lo que se hacía en el paleolítico, sobre todo en épocas de hielos donde se mataba un mamut y dos meses comiendo sólo carne, cetosis fija, y ese sea el olor que hay que tener y el que atrae a las chortinas...


----------



## Gorguera (19 May 2017)

Panaderos piden a la RAE que suprima el refrán "pan con pan, comida de tontos" - 20minutos.es


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 May 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Panaderos piden a la RAE que suprima el refrán "pan con pan, comida de tontos" - 20minutos.es



Sugus y Cormac son los primeros en la lista de firmas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cormac (19 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sugus y Cormac son los primeros en la lista de firmas :XX::XX::XX:



Si fuera comida de tontos te pondrías morado, que por eso te he owneado decenas de veces .
Pero vamos, que te insto a poner fotos de nuestro cuerpo con la cara tapada por supuesto, para ver el sobrepeso que tenemos algunos. Cosa que aquí ha hecho sólo Tico.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Si fuera comida de tontos te pondrías morado, que por eso te he owneado decenas de veces .
> Pero vamos, que te insto a poner fotos de nuestro cuerpo con la cara tapada por supuesto, para ver el sobrepeso que tenemos algunos. Cosa que aquí ha hecho sólo Tico.



Sí hombre, ahora mismo te pongo fotos de mi cuerpiqui para que te la casques, que por aquí corren rumores...


----------



## Cormac (20 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sí hombre, ahora mismo te pongo fotos de mi cuerpiqui para que te la casques, que por aquí corren rumores...



Ya... claro, claro...


----------



## qe12 (20 May 2017)

Joder, tengo ignorado esta mierda de hilo y siempre vuelve a aparecer.

Resumiendo: todos vamos a morir, y no me vale eso de que el vegano maricón vivirá más que yo. Quizá mañana le atropelle con mi coche si se salta un STOP con su bicicleta de maricón.

Un saludo, y no comáis nada malo, no sea que se os vaya la tontería.


----------



## Monty (20 May 2017)

gorguera dijo:


> panaderos piden a la rae que suprima el refrán "pan con pan, comida de tontos" - 20minutos.es



stvltorvm nvmervs infinitvs est. :d


----------



## silverwindow (20 May 2017)

El lobby de panaderos es importante,pero elmde trigo ,gluten y azucar ni os lo podeis imaginar.
Haran lo q haga falta para q la gente siga comiendo mierda barata de producir.


----------



## montella (21 May 2017)

Hay una cosa q no entiendo a ver si alguien me la puede explicar.....

Entiendo q cuando consumimos CH refinados o azucar se dispara la insulina y la acumulacion de grasa pero y si esos CH o azucar se consumen aisladamente ¿Es el cuerpo tan ineficiente para convertir en grasa un simple pastel tras un ayuno de 7-8 horas?


----------



## MAUSER (21 May 2017)

montella dijo:


> Hay una cosa q no entiendo a ver si alguien me la puede explicar.....
> 
> Entiendo q cuando consumimos CH refinados o azucar se dispara la insulina y la acumulacion de grasa pero y si esos CH o azucar se consumen aisladamente ¿Es el cuerpo tan ineficiente para convertir en grasa un simple pastel tras un ayuno de 7-8 horas?



Para que el cuerpo acumule grasa necesita glucosa e insulina. Si falta cualquiera de las dos no se produce lo anterior. SI TE COMES EL PASTEL PRODUCES LAS DOS EN CANTIDAD. Contestate tu mismo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 May 2017)

montella dijo:


> Hay una cosa q no entiendo a ver si alguien me la puede explicar.....
> 
> Entiendo q cuando consumimos CH refinados o azucar se dispara la insulina y la acumulacion de grasa pero y si esos CH o azucar se consumen aisladamente ¿Es el cuerpo tan ineficiente para convertir en grasa un simple pastel tras un ayuno de 7-8 horas?



Evidentente que si, pero lo de la ineficiencia depende de dos factores. Tras esas horas como de vario tienes los almacenes de glucogeno. El pastel llenara los almacenes pero una parte va a formar grasa si o si.

Lo segundo como vayas de resistencia a la insulina. Si esta es alta como en un obeso el pico de insulina al ser brusco convierte mucha mas cantidad en grasa de la que utiliza para energia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2017)

montella dijo:


> Hay una cosa q no entiendo a ver si alguien me la puede explicar.....
> 
> Entiendo q cuando consumimos CH refinados o azucar se dispara la insulina y la acumulacion de grasa pero y si esos CH o azucar se consumen aisladamente ¿Es el cuerpo tan ineficiente para convertir en grasa un simple pastel tras un ayuno de 7-8 horas?



Revisa el concepto de insulinoresistencia y tendrás tu respuesta, así entenderás porqué hay gente obesa...


----------



## enladrillador (21 May 2017)

Lo que está claro es que la industria alimentaria nos está matando por varios frentes:

-azucar
-conservantes
-gluten
-lactosa
-aditivos
-aceite de palma

Y todo en cantidades industriales nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la industria alimentaria nos está matando por varios frentes:
> 
> -azucar
> -conservantes
> ...



Es una forma, una más, de extracción de riqueza de un país, te dan eso y luego te mantienen vivo con pastillas las farmaceúticas, y para que nadie deje de tomarlas se establece un sistema de seguridad social que coge el dinero de todos para pagar a las farmaceúticas... es decir, eres ganado que pasta y produce... 

Será interesante ver cuando el ganado que somo se rebele contra esto, es decir, se percate en un porcentaje alto del engaño y deje de pastar, lo que pasa. Lo mismo deciden matar a tres cuartas partes de la población...


----------



## enladrillador (21 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es una forma, una más, de extracción de riqueza de un país, te dan eso y luego te mantienen vivo con pastillas las farmaceúticas, y para que nadie deje de tomarlas se establece un sistema de seguridad social que coge el dinero de todos para pagar a las farmaceúticas... es decir, eres ganado que pasta y produce...
> 
> Será interesante ver cuando el ganado que somo se rebele contra esto, es decir, se percate en un porcentaje alto del engaño y deje de pastar, lo que pasa. Lo mismo deciden matar a tres cuartas partes de la población...




Yo no creo que sea una conspiracion ni mucho menos. Simplemente hemos deformado el sistema hasta este punto por nuestra propia forma de ser, consumimos lo que el cuerpo nos pide y a su vez enfermamos por lo que nos pide el propio cuerpo.

Para salir de esa espiral hay que esforzarse desde luego, porque es muy facil entrar en ella.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea una conspiracion ni mucho menos. Simplemente hemos deformado el sistema hasta este punto por nuestra propia forma de ser, consumimos lo que el cuerpo nos pide y a su vez enfermamos por lo que nos pide el propio cuerpo.
> 
> Para salir de esa espiral hay que esforzarse desde luego, porque es muy facil entrar en ella.



No digo que fuera un plan premeditado, pero los intereses económicos y las relaciones de retroalimentación industria alimentaria - industria farmaceútica están ahí y son muy reales, algunos sabemos que es así, y los que se benefician de esto lo saben perfectamente y harán todo lo posible para que esto no cambie, porque ganan mucho dinero y viven como dioses.

¿Qué esto se pensara así cuando los Rockefeller y los Rostchild se pusieron a investigar un nuevo trigo en Mexico que es ahora el que se cultiva en todo el mundo? pues no sé oiga, quién sabe...ienso:

Por cierto esto se hizo a la vez que se privatizaba la sanidad americana y se sacaban esos estupendos estudios de la manga para demonizar a las grasas naturales... ¿casualidad?ienso:


----------



## Clavisto (21 May 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la industria alimentaria nos está matando por varios frentes:
> 
> -azucar
> -conservantes
> ...



Muertos valemos todavía menos. El tema es enfermarnos para que también compremos sus remedios.

Veneno-antídoto. Y el que se salga de ahí está loco y merece morir, este sí.


----------



## Indignado (21 May 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea una conspiracion ni mucho menos.



Ni yo tampoco , pero esta claro que la comida basura da mayores beneficiones a las multinacionales y que esto a la vez da dinero al lobby farmaceutico.

Los cabrones ya tienen una palabra despectiva para nosotros : *Ortorexia*

Les pueden dar mucho por el saco , yo continuaré preocupandome por no comer su mierda y que digan lo que quieran


----------



## Clavisto (21 May 2017)

Quien crea que lo que de verdad importa pasa por generación espontánea está más perdido que Matías Prats junior en un bolo de Slayer.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Ni yo tampoco , pero esta claro que la comida basura da mayores beneficiones a las multinacionales y que esto a la vez da dinero al lobby farmaceutico.
> 
> Los cabrones ya tienen una palabra despectiva para nosotros : *Ortorexia*
> 
> Les pueden dar mucho por el saco , yo continuaré preocupandome por no comer su mierda y que digan lo que quieran



En la wikipedia pone que lo acuño un nutricionista llamado Steven Florez, valiente subnormal.

Dice que la obsesion con comer sin aditivos y colorantes lleva a la desnutricion.

Luego sigues leyendo y mezcla churras con merinas:
tienden a limitar el consumo de ciertos alimentos, como las carnes rojas, los huevos, los azúcares, los lácteos y las grasas.

Eso mas parece un vegano que un ortopollas de esos. No me siento representado


----------



## Indignado (21 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En la wikipedia pone que lo acuño un nutricionista llamado Steven Florez, valiente subnormal.
> 
> Dice que la obsesion con comer sin aditivos y colorantes lleva a la desnutricion.
> 
> ...



No lo veo como solo un vegano , es simplemente alguien que excluye algun grupo de alimentos por no considerarlos sanos

Definición :



> Ortorexia u ortorexia nerviosa es un término acuñado por Steven Florez para calificar como trastorno alimentario la obsesión patológica *por comer comida considerada saludable* por la persona lo que este doctor estadounidense sostiene que puede llevar a la desnutrición e incluso a la muerte.
> 
> Bratman describe la ortorexia como una obsesión con lo que el paciente considera alimentación saludable, perjudicial para la salud igual que el trastorno obsesivo-compulsivo. El sujeto puede evitar ciertos alimentos, como los que contienen grasas, conservantes, colorantes artificiales, y tener una mala alimentación. Bratman afirma que "la desnutrición es común entre los seguidores de las dietas de comida saludable



Pronto tendremos a los panaderos con el lema :

"Si no comes pan es que sufres ortorexia "


----------



## brux (21 May 2017)

Lo de la ortorexia es más viejo que la lepra.

Es un trastorno obsesivo histérico-paranoico y cada vez está más extendido.

Lo que pasa es que la alimentación moderna es puro veneno en dosis baja, como el tabaco. Hay fundamento, pero muchos se vuelven locazos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 May 2017)

Haya plan o no haya plan de conspiración ¿la gente no sabe lo que es bueno o malo para su salud? Solo hay que ver a la gente pobre como se alimenta y la obesidad que hay en esta parte de la sociedad. Dicen que que es por la ingesta de comida hipocalórica, que es más saciante y más barata. Yo creo que es pura y dura ignorancia, sumada a la poca voluntad. A más cultura, más consciencia de lo que comes se tiene, y menos probabilidad de obesidad y enfermedades derivadas de es "cultura" en la alimentación. Otra cosa es que sepas que te hace daño y sigas por ahí, también lo hay mucho.

Estoy convencido de que el primer enemigo, el peor que tenemos en nuestra sociedad es la televisión. Cuando consigamos acabar con el concepto actual que tenemos de la televisión y el consumo de la basura que emiten en ella, habremos dando un paso muy grande en varios aspectos, y el primero y más importante es el de la manera de consumir. La publicidad de alimentos es un bombardeo constante de maravillosos y sabrosos productos que nos llevan a la muerte.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 May 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Haya plan o no haya plan de conspiración ¿la gente no sabe lo que es bueno o malo para su salud? Solo hay que ver a la gente pobre como se alimenta y la obesidad que hay en esta parte de la sociedad. Dicen que que es por la ingesta de comida hipocalórica, que es más saciante y más barata. Yo creo que es pura y dura ignorancia, sumada a la poca voluntad. A más cultura, más consciencia de lo que comes se tiene, y menos probabilidad de obesidad y enfermedades derivadas de es "cultura" en la alimentación. Otra cosa es que sepas que te hace daño y sigas por ahí, también lo hay mucho.
> 
> Estoy convencido de que el primer enemigo, el peor que tenemos en nuestra sociedad es la televisión. Cuando consigamos acabar con el concepto actual que tenemos de la televisión y el consumo de la basura que emiten en ella, habremos dando un paso muy grande en varios aspectos, y el primero y más importante es el de la manera de consumir. La publicidad de alimentos es un bombardeo constante de maravillosos y sabrosos productos que nos llevan a la muerte.



No estoy para nada de acuerdo. Basar la alimentación en harinas es el consejo médico actual. Moderar o eliminar grasas es el consejo médico actual. Comer cinco o seis veces al día es el consejo médico actual. No echemos la culpa a los pacientes si el consejo es errado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Lo de la ortorexia es más viejo que la lepra.
> 
> Es un trastorno obsesivo histérico-paranoico y cada vez está más extendido.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que la alimentación moderna es puro veneno en dosis baja, como el tabaco. Hay fundamento, pero muchos se vuelven locazos.



Es que el hecho de que estés paranoico no implica que no te persigan...

...y viceversa 

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 13:30 ----------




Futuroscuro dijo:


> Haya plan o no haya plan de conspiración ¿la gente no sabe lo que es bueno o malo para su salud? Solo hay que ver a la gente pobre como se alimenta y la obesidad que hay en esta parte de la sociedad. Dicen que que es por la ingesta de comida hipocalórica, que es más saciante y más barata. Yo creo que es pura y dura ignorancia, sumada a la poca voluntad. A más cultura, más consciencia de lo que comes se tiene, y menos probabilidad de obesidad y enfermedades derivadas de es "cultura" en la alimentación. Otra cosa es que sepas que te hace daño y sigas por ahí, también lo hay mucho.
> 
> Estoy convencido de que el primer enemigo, el peor que tenemos en nuestra sociedad es la televisión. Cuando consigamos acabar con el concepto actual que tenemos de la televisión y el consumo de la basura que emiten en ella, habremos dando un paso muy grande en varios aspectos, y el primero y más importante es el de la manera de consumir. La publicidad de alimentos es un bombardeo constante de maravillosos y sabrosos productos que nos llevan a la muerte.



Como comentaba Adrenocromo, lo que usted describe es sólo* la mitad del problema*: que se nos lava el cerebro para consumir sin medida ni control, y que el desconocimiento de la población sobre el impacto que la comida basura tiene en su salud a todos los niveles es palmario.

La otra mitad, si me apura la mitad más grave, es que todas las recomendaciones vigentes sobre lo que supuestamente constituye una alimentación saludable y conducente a un normopeso *están erradas*

Es decir, no es sólo que la gente coma mal por flojeza: es que lo que nos venden que es comer bien* también es comer mal* (aunque "menos mal")


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 May 2017)

Carne + Pescado + Verduras + Frutas. Después le podemos meter miles de matices, pero esto es así, y yo no tengo ni idea de dietas ni demás. ¿Esto no lo sabe todo el mundo? Yo como más cosas de las que he puesto, pero solo el domingo al medio día porque es el día que me permito saltarme una dieta "saludable". Intento no suicidarme en la cocina, creo que es lo más básico que puede saber una persona a estas alturas. A pesar de ser lo básico que la gente debe saber sobre alimentarse, vemos gente obesa con una pistola en la mano en forma de alimento. También influye el libertad personal de decidir entre salud y veneno. 

No quiero ser rotundo pero creo que esto a grandes rasgos es así. El médico me puede decir lo que le de la gana, otra cosa es lo que yo decida. Para ejemplo el de los medicamentos, cada vez que voy me manda algún medicamento, cuando salgo yo decido qué tomo y qué no tomo. Solo hay que ser un poco coherente y responsable con uno mismo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 May 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Carne + Pescado + Verduras + Frutas. Después le podemos meter miles de matices, pero esto es así, y yo no tengo ni idea de dietas ni demás. ¿Esto no lo sabe todo el mundo? Yo como más cosas de las que he puesto, pero solo el domingo al medio día porque es el día que me permito saltarme una dieta "saludable". Intento no suicidarme en la cocina, creo que es lo más básico que puede saber una persona a estas alturas. A pesar de ser lo básico que la gente debe saber sobre alimentarse, vemos gente obesa con una pistola en la mano en forma de alimento. También influye el libertad personal de decidir entre salud y veneno.
> 
> No quiero ser rotundo pero creo que esto a grandes rasgos es así. El médico me puede decir lo que le de la gana, otra cosa es lo que yo decida. Para ejemplo el de los medicamentos, cada vez que voy me manda algún medicamento, cuando salgo yo decido qué tomo y qué no tomo. Solo hay que ser un poco coherente y responsable con uno mismo.



Ya, pero eso no es lo que dicen los médicos, la OMS, el Ministerio de Sanidad, ni prácticamente nadie.

Lo que dicen es que hay que comer pan o pasta en todas las comidas, que carne y pescado son dos raciones semanales, que aceite con moderación, y que la grasa animal, sólo la inevitable.

Y que cinco raciones de fruta y verdura al día, así, al tuntún, como si fuera lo mismo un brócoli que un mango.

Y que si estás gordo, comas menos y te muevas más.

Lo dicho: no es ya que la gente pase de comer sano.

Es que su "comer sano" sólo lo es por comparación con la mierda que comen. De ahí que el que "come sano" esté jodido igual.


----------



## destru (22 May 2017)

Es increíble como el animal más listo del planeta no sabe ni lo que debería comer, seguro que cualquier otro animal no tiene problema sabiendo lo que tiene o no tiene que comer.

Por cierto, con solo dejar de echarme azucar a los dos cafés diarios que tomo ya he bajado de peso. Parece que el azucar engorda más de lo que pensaba. Seguiré eliminado toda la que pueda, pero con tanta azucar en los alimentos del super va a ser complicado.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 May 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Carne + Pescado + Verduras + Frutas. Después le podemos meter miles de matices, pero esto es así, y yo no tengo ni idea de dietas ni demás. ¿Esto no lo sabe todo el mundo? Yo como más cosas de las que he puesto, pero solo el domingo al medio día porque es el día que me permito saltarme una dieta "saludable". Intento no suicidarme en la cocina, creo que es lo más básico que puede saber una persona a estas alturas. A pesar de ser lo básico que la gente debe saber sobre alimentarse, vemos gente obesa con una pistola en la mano en forma de alimento. También influye el libertad personal de decidir entre salud y veneno.
> 
> No quiero ser rotundo pero creo que esto a grandes rasgos es así. El médico me puede decir lo que le de la gana, otra cosa es lo que yo decida. Para ejemplo el de los medicamentos, cada vez que voy me manda algún medicamento, cuando salgo yo decido qué tomo y qué no tomo. Solo hay que ser un poco coherente y responsable con uno mismo.



Sigo sin estar de acuerdo. Si yo quiero saber cómo debo alimentarme para no estar obeso, es razonable que escuche al médico, al Ministerio de Sanidad y a la OMS. Y TODOS ellos me recomiendan esto:






(Imagen extraída de la web del Ministerio de Sanidad en Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Ciudadanos - Protección de la salud - Infancia - Recomendaciones de Nutrición de la SEEN)

Como puedes ver, si comes Carne + Pescado + Verduras + Frutas, no estás comiendo NADA de lo que integra el primer y más importante escalón de la pirámide. Por tanto según nuestros ilustres médicos y gobernantes, estás comiendo muy mal.

El consejo es errado, no la actitud de la gente.


----------



## Indignado (22 May 2017)

destru dijo:


> Es increíble como el animal más listo del planeta no sabe ni lo que debería comer



Cuando hay abundancia de comida el problema no es elegir lo que debes comer , el problema es elegir que NO debes comer

En relación si la culpa es de la gente que es tonta , 100% de acuerdo con esto:

Por qué no debemos aceptar la obesidad y a quién debemos culpar


----------



## Clavisto (22 May 2017)

destru dijo:


> Es increíble como el animal más listo del planeta no sabe ni lo que debería comer, seguro que cualquier otro animal no tiene problema sabiendo lo que tiene o no tiene que comer.
> 
> Por cierto, con solo dejar de echarme azucar a los dos cafés diarios que tomo ya he bajado de peso. Parece que el azucar engorda más de lo que pensaba. Seguiré eliminado toda la que pueda, *pero con tanta azucar en los alimentos del super va a ser complicado*.



La clave es no comprar nada fuera de la carnicería (sin adobos de ningún tipo), pescadería, frutería y verdulería. Nada, que te la meten.

Luego los frutos secos, el cacao, la miel, la mantequilla...en una buena tienda de confianza.

Y esto es algo que puede hacerse perfectamente.


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 May 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sigo sin estar de acuerdo.
> 
> El consejo es errado, no la actitud de la gente.



No estarás de acuerdo aunque dijera todas las verdades del mundo, pero no hay otra. Como bien han dicho más arriba, debemos ser los únicos animales que no sabemos lo que tenemos que comer y lo mejor que nos va para la salud. A mí me da igual que el médico me diga que tengo que comer esto o lo otro cuando yo mismo sé lo que mejor me conviene, lógica, sensatez y responsabilidad. 

Estos últimos meses he perdido varios kilos por pura sensatez, sin ir a ningún dietista ni médico alguno, sin pastillas ni "trucos" para quitar el hambre, sacrificio y sensatez. Si me pongo hasta las orejas de pan sé que no voy a perder peso, pero si me quito el veneno del azúcar, el alcohol, y como lo que yo sé que tengo que comer los quilos se van solitos y rápido. Eso sí, como ya he dicho los domingos no he perdonado y he comido. Equilibrio y responsabilidad. 
A mí me hace gracia esa gente que ha probado miles de dietas y se machacan la salud con ellas, eso es querer atajos y el cuerpo no conoce de atajos ni autoengaños.

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 17:01 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> La clave es no comprar nada fuera de la carnicería (sin adobos de ningún tipo), pescadería, frutería y verdulería. Nada, que te la meten.
> 
> Luego los frutos secos, el cacao, la miel, la mantequilla...en una buena tienda de confianza.
> 
> Y esto es algo que puede hacerse perfectamente.



Esto como vengo diciendo, es un ejercicio de responsabilidad. No ir siempre al super a comprar la basura que todos sabemos que nos están vendiendo. 
Ejemplo: las almendras "naturales" que venden en mi frutería de confianza me aportan mucha energía y me sientan muy bien. Las almendras también muy "naturales" de varios super me sientan fatal, me destrozan el estómago un día entero, y eso que tomo de una vez solo 4 o 5. Pues como este mil ejemplos. Hay que volver al comercio tradicional, de confianza, que seleccionen un poco el producto, y dejarnos de los asquerosos supermercados que nos están vendiendo veneno muy sabroso.


----------



## Rauxa (22 May 2017)

Sanidad estudia pagar a los diabéticos el producto que evitaría sus pinchazos - elEconomista.es

Si fuera político intentaría triplicar la tasa de diabéticos.


----------



## AtomAnt (22 May 2017)

destru dijo:


> Es increíble como el animal más listo del planeta no sabe ni lo que debería comer, seguro que cualquier otro animal no tiene problema sabiendo lo que tiene o no tiene que comer.



No te creas. Mira las gaviotas qué pronto han abandonado la dieta tradicional de pescado para dedicarse a cazar las mierdas que nos sobran a nosotros. A estas alturas me da que entre un donuts y una sardina se tiran al donuts.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sanidad estudia pagar a los diabéticos el producto que evitaría sus pinchazos - elEconomista.es
> 
> Si fuera político intentaría triplicar la tasa de diabéticos.



Impresionante...tres millones de diabeticos.


----------



## Rauxa (22 May 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> No estarás de acuerdo aunque dijera todas las verdades del mundo, pero no hay otra. Como bien han dicho más arriba, debemos ser los únicos animales que no sabemos lo que tenemos que comer y lo mejor que nos va para la salud. A mí me da igual que el médico me diga que tengo que comer esto o lo otro cuando yo mismo sé lo que mejor me conviene, lógica, sensatez y responsabilidad.
> 
> Estos últimos meses he perdido varios kilos por pura sensatez, sin ir a ningún dietista ni médico alguno, sin pastillas ni "trucos" para quitar el hambre, sacrificio y sensatez. Si me pongo hasta las orejas de pan sé que no voy a perder peso, pero si me quito el veneno del azúcar, el alcohol, y como lo que yo sé que tengo que comer los quilos se van solitos y rápido. Eso sí, como ya he dicho los domingos no he perdonado y he comido. Equilibrio y responsabilidad.
> A mí me hace gracia esa gente que ha probado miles de dietas y se machacan la salud con ellas, eso es querer atajos y el cuerpo no conoce de atajos ni autoengaños.
> ...



Aquí los mass-mierda, los ejpertos lo han hecho muy bien:
- Si no adelgazas es tu culpa. Sólo hay que comer bien y moverse más.
Fácil, no?

Es como decirle al yonqui: No te drogues más. Fácil, no? El yonqui ya sabe (casi todos), que la droga es mala, que no hay que drogarse, pero ahí estan... con su chute diario.

Pero la cosa es más complicada. Hay que darles herramientas a la gente. Yo estoy harto de decir a mis amigos gordos: no bebas cerveza, no bebas coca cola, deja el puto pan, aumenta grasa buena... Y ellos te dice: No...si ya, si tienes razón....

Pues o no quieren, no saben, no pueden... lo que quieras. Pero cada día, más obesos.
Lo fácil es dar la culpa al obeso. Cuando él no tiene casi nada de esa culpa. En su momento le dijeron que la base eran las harinas y que lo demás, con moderación, todo es bueno (ej que hay que comer de todo). Un poco de coca cola, un poco de cerveza, algun donut de vez en cuando...Todo con moderación...
Pero con el tiempo, las hormonas de la saciedad, se atrofian, se desajustan, la insulina la tenemos disparada a poco que comamos algo, no quemamos apenas grasa...tenemos a nuestro sistema digestivo hecho polvo.

Así que por más que le digas a alguien, no comas pan y come aguacates, la cosa no es tan simple. Y es que aunque lo haga, se notara mal, tendra hambre, no se sentirá saciado...

Y eso hablando de gente que realmente sabe lo que hay que hacer. Luego están, los que solo se creen lo que sale por la tele y desayunan kellog's, su tazon de leche con colacao, tostaditas y mermelada light. 

Pero repito; lo fácil es dar la culpa al obeso, que aun queriendo no puede o no sabe.


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y eso hablando de gente que realmente sabe lo que hay que hacer. Luego están, los que solo se creen lo que sale por la tele y desayunan kellog's, su tazon de leche con colacao, tostaditas y mermelada light.
> 
> Pero repito; lo fácil es dar la culpa al obeso, que aun queriendo no puede o no sabe.



Tienes mucha razón en que nos han metido en la cabeza estupideces de la manera cómo tenemos que comer, eso está claro. Sobre todo en el esfuerzo, nadie cree en el esfuerzo porque nos han educado en el todo vale, y en el "ya llegará..." Pues no, hay que esforzarse hasta en esto, la salud es un esfuerzo diario aunque mañana venga un camión y no sé qué, no sé cuánto. Esfuerzo y disciplina, y los homenajes para el domingo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sanidad estudia pagar a los diabéticos el producto que evitaría sus pinchazos - elEconomista.es
> 
> Si fuera político intentaría triplicar la tasa de diabéticos.



Quoteo de nuevo porque he estado haciendo numeros y si la noticia da datos reales las cifras son mareantes.

He leido unos calculos de lo que cuesta un diabetico, solo el tratamiento, no cuento enfermedades asociadas ni hospitalizaciones.

Se calcula entre medicamentos, insulina, dosificadora, etc, unos 5.000 euros-paciente-año.

Eso multiplicado por 3 mill de diabeticos de la noticia serian 15.000 millones de euros año que paga la seguridad social.

Lo que no aclara la noticia es si incluye a los tipo II que supongo que si. Si incluye a los tipo II es para fusilar politicos y medicos. Luego parecemos conspiranoicos y las farmaceuticas se descojonan en nuestra cara.


----------



## Rauxa (22 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Quoteo de nuevo porque he estado haciendo numeros y si la noticia da datos reales las cifras son mareantes.
> 
> He leido unos calculos de lo que cuesta un diabetico, solo el tratamiento, no cuento enfermedades asociadas ni hospitalizaciones.
> 
> ...



Es la enfermedad ideal para la industria. Y sin contar con las enfermedades asociadas: amputaciones, ceguera, cánceres...
3 millones de diabéticos y calculo que más de 10 millones siendo pre-diabéticos y sin saberlo. 1/3 del país. 

Una parte del coste de los medicamentos recae obviamente sobre el enfermo pero la otra parte, como la administración es muuuu güena, viene subvencionada:

- "Hola soy Ejpaña y necesitaría presupuesto para ese medicamento tan rico que necesitan más de 3 millones de personas en mi país."
- Laboratorios ABBOT: "450 minolles. Pero os lo dejamos por 430 pq sois mu majos."
- NO, no, ni pa vosotros ni pa nosotros. 500 minolles y como lo sacamos de los presupuestos del estado, podremos meter mano para nuestras mamandurrias patrias.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Quoteo de nuevo porque he estado haciendo numeros y si la noticia da datos reales las cifras son mareantes.
> 
> He leido unos calculos de lo que cuesta un diabetico, solo el tratamiento, no cuento enfermedades asociadas ni hospitalizaciones.
> 
> ...



Calla Calla, conspiranoico... esto no tiene nada que ver con la extracción de la riqueza de un país considerando a su gente menos que esclavos: ganado. Circulen!


----------



## el cura (23 May 2017)

AtomAnt dijo:


> No te creas. Mira las gaviotas qué pronto han abandonado la dieta tradicional de pescado para dedicarse a cazar las mierdas que nos sobran a nosotros. A estas alturas me da que entre un donuts y una sardina se tiran al donuts.



Y en Iguazú tienen un problema muy gordo con esto.

La gente empezó a dar de comer galletas y cosas de ese tipo a los coaties y eso se ha llenado de coaties.

Estuve hace 2 meses allí y vi como un coatí se lanzaba violentamente contra una bolsa de patatas fritas que llevaba un turista y se lo quitaba.

Además, los coaties han atraído a los pumas y parte del parque nacional estaba cerrado por esto.

Se le decía al turista que no diera de comer a los animales pero comían de la basura o, como digo, se lanzaban directamente a por las bolsas que los humanos llevaban en las manos.

Me dijo la guía que los coaties tenían todas las enfermedades modernas: obesidad, diabetes, etc.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 May 2017)




----------



## sada (23 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aquí los mass-mierda, los ejpertos lo han hecho muy bien:
> - Si no adelgazas es tu culpa. Sólo hay que comer bien y moverse más.
> Fácil, no?
> 
> ...



da gusto leerte siempre!


----------



## enladrillador (23 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aquí los mass-mierda, los ejpertos lo han hecho muy bien:
> - Si no adelgazas es tu culpa. Sólo hay que comer bien y moverse más.
> Fácil, no?
> 
> ...



Eso me pasa a mi ahora me paso el dia entero con hambre, estoy intentando llevar una dieta baja en gluten y me paso el dia entero comiendo y con hambre, y no estoy gordo ni nada ojo, y tengo bien la analitica.

es jodid cambiar habitos :


----------



## Futuroscuro (23 May 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> Eso me pasa a mi ahora me paso el dia entero con hambre, estoy intentando llevar una dieta baja en gluten y me paso el dia entero comiendo y con hambre, y no estoy gordo ni nada ojo, y tengo bien la analitica.
> 
> es jodid cambiar habitos :



Si has empezado una dieta recientemente es normal, si llevas tiempo con ella es que no estás comiendo lo correcto, pero comiendo sano no tendrías porque pasar hambre.


----------



## Rauxa (23 May 2017)

Para los que decís que la gente ya sabe lo que es comer bien y tal y tal.
Dietista o experto en nutrición (no sé que coño era), en la Secta. 
Eso es lo que queda grabado en la cabeza de la gente.














Y aceite de girasol sí, pero aceite de coco no, que engorda ::


----------



## Futuroscuro (23 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Para los que decís que la gente ya sabe lo que es comer bien y tal y tal.
> Dietista o experto en nutrición (no sé que coño era), en la Secta.
> Eso es lo que queda grabado en la cabeza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Este hombre debe ser curandero o uno que pasaba por la redacción, pero yo sé que es un charlatán, tú también lo sabes ¿Por qué no se informa la gente? ¿Contrastar información? Es la salud, lo más importante, todo el mundo tiene la obligación de estar bien informado, y si no lo está es por dejadez no por falta de información de calidad.


----------



## Rauxa (23 May 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Este hombre debe ser curandero o uno que pasaba por la redacción, pero yo sé que es un charlatán, tú también lo sabes ¿Por qué no se informa la gente? ¿Contrastar información? Es la salud, lo más importante, todo el mundo tiene la obligación de estar bien informado, y si no lo está es por dejadez no por falta de información de calidad.



Dietista o no, charlatán o no, es un representante de la corriente oficial. 
El 90% de mis alumnos de bachillerato dice lo mismo que este tio. El ministerio de sanidad dice exactamente lo mismo, la OMS, dice exactamente lo mismo y cualquier otro dietista que salga en TV1, T5, A3, Sexta...dice exactamente lo mismo.
Y quien salga a decir que:
- La grasa buena no engorda
- Hay que comer menos veces al día
- El ayuno es sano
- Los cereales no deben formar parte de la alimentación humana...
Será tildado de magufo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Para los que decís que la gente ya sabe lo que es comer bien y tal y tal.
> Dietista o experto en nutrición (no sé que coño era), en la Secta.
> Eso es lo que queda grabado en la cabeza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Con lo del alcohol ya la subnormalidad llega a niveles impresionante.

Partamos de la base que el alcohol en exceso es toxico, hasta ahi todos de acuerdo.

Luego llegamos a la aplicacion de la teoria de las calorias. Como el ser humano es una estufa de queroseno y quemamos alcohol como un puto calentador, a mas grados de alcohol...mas engorda.

Aqui es donde se ve mas claro la subnormalidad de la teoria de las calorias.

Para metabolizar el alcohol el proceso es larguisimo y el higado trabajando como un cabron al final los transforma en trigliceridos y deshechos metabolicos que en exceso pueden provocar higado graso, cirrosis y otras enfermedades, PERO EL PUTO ALCOHOL NO VA DIRECTO AL TEJIDO ADIPOSO.

No voy a poner el largo proceso porque es la biblia en verso, el que quiera que lo busque en San Google.

Bebidas como el vino o el whisky tienen un indice glucemico cero, incluso como efecto secundario del largo proceso metabolico hacen caer la glucosa en sangre. Eso lo saben muy bien los diabeticos que como cojan beban y se pinchen insulina corren peligro de hipoglucemia y caen redondos.

Como he dicho, van tan perdidos que recomiendan beber cerveza porque tiene pocas calorias...PERO CADA PUTO GRAMO DE CALORIAS DE CERVEZA VA DERECHITO AL TEJIDO ADIPOSO POR LA HOSTIA QUE LE DA A LA PRODUCCION DE INSULINA DEL PANCREAS.

Osea es justo al reves, la cerveza engorda como una hijoputa y vino y destilados no. Otra cosa es la mierda que cojas con cada una.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2017)

> - La grasa buena no engorda
> - Hay que comer menos veces al día
> - El ayuno es sano
> - Los cereales no deben formar parte de la alimentación humana...



Todas son falsas en mayor o menor medida. La última es directamente falsa, a la luz de los resultados históricos. Y luego decís que no sois carbofóbicos.

Tampoco considero que sean fuentes ideales de carbohidratos, pero han cumplido su función a la perfección, en el contexto de una dieta sana (que no es una con 50% de calorías de las grasas para la mayoría de la gente en todas partes y de todos los colores).

Ahora resulta que tradicionalmente hay montones de centenarios sanos en Japón, China, India, etc A PESAR del arroz.

No jodáis.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Todas son falsas en mayor o menor medida. La última es directamente falsa, a la luz de los resultados históricos. Y luego decís que no sois carbofóbicos.
> 
> Tampoco considero que sean fuentes ideales de carbohidratos, pero han cumplido su función a la perfección, en el contexto de una dieta sana (que no es una con 50% de calorías de las grasas para la mayoría de la gente en todas partes y de todos los colores).
> 
> ...



Y es que te mola, dí la verdad, lo de que te explique una y otra vez por qué hay tanto centenario sano en Asia.

Que no es exactamente a pesar del arroz, pero casi. 
Es gracias a cómo comen en el arroz.
Y gracias a cuándo lo comen.

La mejor de todas es esa en la que dices que todas las afirmaciones de Rauxa son falsas en mayor o menor medida, cuando uno de los principales motivos de la longevidad en Asia es que ayunan DIARIAMENTE al menos 12 horas...

ITEM MÁS: cerealfóbico no tiene por qué ser carbofóbico. 
Las batatas son estupendas.
Las hortalizas, cojonudas.
Las crucíferas, buenísimas para un montón de cosas

Ahora, el trigo... ese pa ti


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 May 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y es que te mola, dí la verdad, lo de que te explique una y otra vez por qué hay tanto centenario sano en Asia.
> 
> Que no es exactamente a pesar del arroz, pero casi.
> Es gracias a cómo comen en el arroz.
> ...



Hay que decirle a Sugus que vea Doraemon, algo facil de entender acorde a su edad, donde tiene bastantes capitulos con nuestro gloton amigo preparando platos tipicos japoneses. Muchisimos platos los acompañan con bolas de arroz que moldean y dejan enfriar para acompañar carnes y pescados.

Lo del almidon resistente no te suena todavia?

Pd. El unico personaje gordo es el propio Doraemon porque se pone tibio de Dorayakis (bollos), pero no me hagas caso que son dibujos animados.


----------



## sada (24 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Para los que decís que la gente ya sabe lo que es comer bien y tal y tal.
> Dietista o experto en nutrición (no sé que coño era), en la Secta.
> Eso es lo que queda grabado en la cabeza de la gente.
> 
> ...



miradlo por el lado bueno, a ver si baja el precio del aceite de coco


----------



## destru (24 May 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Un par de huevos fritos con bacon/jamón serrano. Hazlos con poco aceite para no enguarrar mucho la placa y listo. Te comes algún fruto seco también y esa mañana pasarás poco hambre.



Lo de desayunar huevos y bacon no me parece mal, pero todos los días huevos fritos, o duros o tortilla no se si será sano. Mirando desayunos paleo solo veo huevos o pasteles paleo que no veo práctico preparar en 5-10 minutos. ¿algunas alternativas rápidas para no desayunar cada día a base de huevos? gracias.


----------



## orcinsu (24 May 2017)

destru dijo:


> Lo de desayunar huevos y bacon no me parece mal, pero todos los días huevos fritos, o duros o tortilla no se si será sano. Mirando desayunos paleo solo veo huevos o pasteles paleo que no veo práctico preparar en 5-10 minutos. ¿algunas alternativas rápidas para no desayunar cada día a base de huevos? gracias.



Es que lo de los huevos es otro mito que arrastramos. No es malo comer varios huevos al día. Yo como 3-4 diarios.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 May 2017)

destru dijo:


> Lo de desayunar huevos y bacon no me parece mal, pero todos los días huevos fritos, o duros o tortilla no se si será sano. Mirando desayunos paleo solo veo huevos o pasteles paleo que no veo práctico preparar en 5-10 minutos. ¿algunas alternativas rápidas para no desayunar cada día a base de huevos? gracias.



Malo no es, pero como de todo se puede cansar uno, te ofrezco algunas otras opciones rápidas:

- Un aguacate aplastado con una pizca de sal
- "muesli" casero de frutos secos (coquitos, macadamia, pecanas, nueces, almendras, granos de cacao... _sky's the limit_)
- Tahini (que viene a ser una pasta de sésamo)
- El café de los campeones: café negro, cacao en polvo y grasa de coco
- tasajo o tocino salado de calidad...

...y el verdadero desayuno de un hombre de pelo en pecho: *NADA*


----------



## piru (24 May 2017)

destru dijo:


> Lo de desayunar huevos y bacon no me parece mal, pero todos los días huevos fritos, o duros o tortilla* no se si será sano*. Mirando desayunos paleo solo veo huevos o pasteles paleo que no veo práctico preparar en 5-10 minutos. ¿algunas alternativas rápidas para no desayunar cada día a base de huevos? gracias.



No será sano pero para cumplir 117 años parece que sirve.

La "supercentenaria" confirmó que come *tres huevos al día*, dos crudos y uno cocido. Lleva más de 90 años haciéndolo, desde que un médico se lo recomendó para tratar la anemia.

La increíble dieta de la mujer más longeva del mundo - BBC Mundo


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Todas son falsas en mayor o menor medida. La última es directamente falsa, a la luz de los resultados históricos. Y luego decís que no sois carbofóbicos.
> 
> Tampoco considero que sean fuentes ideales de carbohidratos, pero han cumplido su función a la perfección, en el contexto de una dieta sana (que no es una con 50% de calorías de las grasas para la mayoría de la gente en todas partes y de todos los colores).
> 
> ...



Empiezo a tener la sospecha de que no lees nada de lo que te contestamos, nos ignoras, te piras, y vuelves sólo para escribir lo mismo una y otra vez ::

Grande Sunwukung :XX:

Te dejo por imposible xd.


----------



## MAUSER (24 May 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Malo no es, pero como de todo se puede cansar uno, te ofrezco algunas otras opciones rápidas:
> 
> - Un aguacate aplastado con una pizca de sal
> - "muesli" casero de frutos secos (coquitos, *macadamia, pecanas*, nueces, almendras, granos de cacao... _sky's the limit_)
> ...




Dónde compras las macadamias y pecanas?


----------



## lost_77 (24 May 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Dónde compras las macadamias y pecanas?



En su lidl de guardia hay. Las pacanas son un poco insípidas, mezclarlas con algo más salado viene bien. Lo bueno que son de los frutos secos con más grasa y menos hidratos


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 May 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> En su lidl de guardia hay. Las pacanas son un poco insípidas, mezclarlas con algo más salado viene bien. Lo bueno que son de los frutos secos con más grasa y menos hidratos



De hecho los frutos secos son los alimentos mas ideales para lo que aqui defendemos. Ademas de su raccion de grasas de origen vegetal, tienen su buena dosis de proteina e hidratos. Tomados en el desayuno dan energia como ningun otro alimento.

100 gramos de almendras:
Cals
578
Grasa
50,64g
Carbh
19,74g
Prot
21,26g

Yo con mi cacao mañanero tengo bastante hasta las tres o las cuatro que como. Al principio del cambio de alimentacion si que necesitas ese chute para empezar el dia, luego ves que no te hace falta y pasas de comer nada solido.


----------



## lost_77 (24 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> De hecho los frutos secos son los alimentos mas ideales para lo que aqui defendemos. Ademas de su raccion de grasas de origen vegetal, tienen su buena dosis de proteina e hidratos. Tomados en el desayuno dan energia como ningun otro alimento.
> 
> 100 gramos de almendras:
> Cals
> ...



Yo café con cacao y achicoria para la inulina (fibra) hasta el almuerzo. No sé si me Jode el ayuno, pero es con lo que me apaño. Sin edulcorantes.


----------



## sada (25 May 2017)

globos dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el precio del postureo? Ya puedes montar tu propio bar de cereales - Libre Mercado
> 
> Y es que para los que pensaban que no hay vida más allá de los Frosties de Kellogg’s, Hunters comercializa 120 tipos diferentes de cereales importados, sobre todo, de EEUU y Reino Unido. Para acompañarlos, tienen cerca de 20 tipos de leche y batidos y más de 15 categorías de toppings, desde nubes hasta M&M. El ticket medio ronda los 4 euros por bol. Los hasta ahora extinguidos en España Froot Loops y los Reese's Puffs, unas bolas de crema de cacahuete, son sus productos más vendidos.
> 
> El modelo de negocio de Hunters viene exportado directamente de Londres tras el éxito del Cereal Killer



madre mia del amor hermoso.


----------



## bizarre (25 May 2017)

Los de la tienda de cereales parecen yonquis esperando por su dosis de metadona jojojo


----------



## sada (25 May 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Los de la tienda de cereales parecen yonquis esperando por su dosis de metadona jojojo



que van a pagar por una taza más de lo que cuesta una caja :8::::´(


----------



## bambum (25 May 2017)

sada dijo:


> que van a pagar por una taza más de lo que cuesta una caja :8::::´(



Somos gilipollas, no hay más. 

Nos venden lo que les da la gana cuando ellos lo decidan. Tienen a los medios, y a un montón de zombis, orgullosos de serlo.

Por otro lado, y siguiendo mis investigaciones de la nutrición optima para mi (en general la humana), y el desarrollo humano como homínido, posiblemente proveniente de un cuasifructivoro en su estado más primate. Y voy reducir las raciones de proteína animal.

Actualmente es una o una y media al día. Normalmente la comida, pero la cena casi siempre es con un par de huevos, que creo mantendré. Y voy a restringirla a 3 a la semana. Es decir de unas 7 a 3.

Comentaré los resultados, no solo corporales (He adelgazado tal vez más de lo que deseaba) sino de sensación de bienestar.

Saludos.


----------



## Registrador (25 May 2017)

Los bebés se pasan en cetosis los primeros 6 meses de su vida e incluso están en cetosis durante el embarazo.

Necesitas alguna prueba más de que el estado natural del ser humano es la cetosis?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 May 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Los bebés se pasan en cetosis los primeros 6 meses de su vida e incluso están en cetosis durante el embarazo.
> 
> Necesitas alguna prueba más de que el estado natural del ser humano es la cetosis?



Esto no es cierto, o no es necesariamente cierto.

La leche materna tiene una buena cantidad de azúcares (lactosa). Claro que tiene mucha más grasa y proteínas.

Lo digo por puntualizar, ojo. Que luego nos dicen que somos poco precisos.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 May 2017)

A mi prima pequeña (26 años) le han diagnosticado HOY tras muchas pruebas Diabetes. No se de q tipo, no tiene ganas de hablar. Se que tiene que llevar un chip y pincharse insulina

Se poco sobre diabetes y no sé si si una alimentación como la que se habla en el hilo le puede ir bien...

Solo sé lo que hacia:

Dulces, todo tipo, azucar por todo, pasteleria, bolleria y pasta para comer casi todos los dias. Sin ser experto, ni haber visto este hilo, le dije que comiera menos bolleria industrial, menos pasta y más carne y verduras

Ella decia siempre que no, que la carne roja es malísima, que las grasas malísimas, y que el pollo, no era tan malo, aunque decia que lo llenaban de agua,que era una tonteria y que mejor mezclar todo esto con pasta

Ella es un bombón como mujer, tipo 9/10 aunque últimamente tenia las caderas bastante grandes. Es decir no era obesa.


No sé que pensais? Ha tenido que ver mucho su alimentación o estaba predestinada?

Y ahora... que puede hacer?




> ...El modelo de negocio de Hunters viene exportado directamente de Londres tras el éxito del *Cereal Killer*



vaya nombre no?


----------



## Registrador (25 May 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Esto no es cierto, o no es necesariamente cierto.
> 
> La leche materna tiene una buena cantidad de azúcares (lactosa). Claro que tiene mucha más grasa y proteínas.
> 
> Lo digo por puntualizar, ojo. Que luego nos dicen que somos poco precisos.



Puntualizo pues: "*Los estudios científicos demuestran que* los bebés se pasan en cetosis los primeros 6 meses de su vida e incluso están en cetosis durante el embarazo."




> Adam, P. A., Räihä, N., Rahiala, E. L., & Kekomäki, M. (1975). Oxidation of glucose and D-B-OH-butyrate by the early human fetal brain. Acta paediatrica Scandinavica, 64(1), 17–24. Retrieved from Oxidation of glucose and D-B-OH-butyrate by the early human fetal brain. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> The isolated brains of 12 previable human fetuses obtained at 12 to 21 weeks’ gestation, were perfused through the interval carotid artery with glucose (3 mM) and/or DL-B-OH-butyrate (DL-BOHB), 4.5 MM, plus tracer quantities of either glucose-6-14C (G6-14C) or beta-OH-butyrate-3-14C (BOHB3-14C). Oxidative metabolism was demonstrated by serial collection of gaseous 14CO2 from the closed perfusion system, and from the recirculating medium. Glucose and BOHB were utilized at physiological rates as indicated (mean plus or minus SEM): G6-14C at 0.10 plus or minus 0.01 mumoles/min g brain (n equal 7) or 17.5 plus or minus 1.9 mumoles/min kg fetus; and BOHB3-14C at 0.16 plus or minus 0.05 mumoles/min g (n equal to 5) or 27.3 plus or minus 7.4 mumoles/min kg. Based on fetal weight, glucose metabolism by brain apparently accounted for about 1/3 of basal glucose utilization in the fetus. On a molar basis BOHB3-14C was taken up at 1.47 times the rate of G6-14C. Both BOHB3-14C and G6 14C were converted to 14CO2. The rate of BOHB3-14C conversion to 14CO2 was equal to its rate of consumption, and exceeded the conversion of glucose to CO2 because 45% of the G6-14C was incorporated into lactate-14C. Accordingly, both substrates support oxidative metabolism by brain; and BOHB is a major potential alternate fuel which can replace glucose early in human development.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rauxa (25 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A mi prima pequeña (26 años) le han diagnosticado HOY tras muchas pruebas Diabetes. No se de q tipo, no tiene ganas de hablar. Se que tiene que llevar un chip y pincharse insulina
> 
> Se poco sobre diabetes y no sé si si una alimentación como la que se habla en el hilo le puede ir bien...
> 
> ...



Diabetes II

Y la tiene por hacer precisamente lo contrario de lo que pregonamos aquí.
Así que puede optar por:
- Continuar exactamente igual que hasta ahora, pero recortando cantidades ::
- O bien hacer lo que estamos diciendo en este hilo. Fuera azúcares y procesados: glucosa, fructosa, sacarosa, aspartamo... Y quedarse con los azúcares naturales de las frutas y verduras. 

Tb te digo que tiene un 99% de posibilidades de fracasar en ello. 
Primero por la adicción a los azúcares, harinas. Y segundo pq según que médico o endocrino le toque, le dirá que la culpa de la diabetes es la carne, que lo demás, no problem. Hombre, que vigile con la bollería, pero si come de todo con moderación, irá capeando el temporal. Eso sí, chutándose la insulina ($$$$$) y sabiendo que un diabético vive un promedio de 10 años menos e incrementando el riesgo de ceguera, amputación, cáncer...

No dejes de poner la pauta alimentaria que le receterá el médico a partir de ahora.
Así vemos todos lo ejpertos que son esa gente de bata blanca.

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 13:21 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Los bebés se pasan en cetosis los primeros 6 meses de su vida e incluso están en cetosis durante el embarazo.
> 
> Necesitas alguna prueba más de que el estado natural del ser humano es la cetosis?



Imagino que según la alimentación de la madre, la composición en % de los 3 macros podrá diferir.
Aún así, el % de hidratos, no es alta.


----------



## lost_77 (25 May 2017)

El 60% de las calorías de la leche materna vienen de la grasa. Cuidado con la chica diabetica, si es tipo 1, no toma hidratos pero se pincha insulina se puede quedar frita. Si hay insulina de por medio hay que tener muchísimo cuidado


----------



## Rauxa (25 May 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> El 60% de las calorías de la leche materna vienen de la grasa. Cuidado con la chica diabetica, si es tipo 1, no toma hidratos pero se pincha insulina se puede quedar frita. Si hay insulina de por medio hay que tener muchísimo cuidado



La Diabetes 1 se diagnostica al nacer o de muy pequeño.
Por lo que comenta de su prima es claramente diabetes de adulto, provocada por la ingesta de azúcares.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Diabetes II
> 
> Y la tiene por hacer precisamente lo contrario de lo que pregonamos aquí.
> Así que puede optar por:
> ...



Si come 0 o poco hidratos y azúcares, bolleria etc... mejorará su calidad de vida???

Lo de dejarse de pinchar "si mejora", entiendo que ya es imposible no??




lost_77 dijo:


> El 60% de las calorías de la leche materna vienen de la grasa. Cuidado con la chica diabetica, si es tipo 1, no toma hidratos pero se pincha insulina se puede quedar frita. Si hay insulina de por medio hay que tener muchísimo cuidado



No entiendo tu post

Si fuera de Tipo I si no tona hidratos se muere?

Y que tiene que ver la leche materna?


----------



## Rauxa (25 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si come 0 o poco hidratos y azúcares, bolleria etc... mejorará su calidad de vida???
> 
> Lo de dejarse de pinchar "si mejora", entiendo que ya es imposible no??
> 
> ...




Frutas y verduras las que quiera. Yo evitaría el zumo aunque sea natural, puesto que es un chute de mucho azúcar de golpe sin la fibra. 
A partir de ahí, que entienda que para reeducar a su cuerpo a que tire de grasas como fuente principal de energia, tiene que comer más grasa saludable y sin miedo:
cocos, aguacates, aceite de oliva, olivas, carnes y pescados grasos, frutos secos, huevos...

Y la diabetes es reversible. Si come de forma que libere poca insulina, no tendrá que pincharse.

Los obesos que tienen que someterse a una reducción de estómago (y que son diabéticos), una vez operados y con la obligación de comer poca cantidad, menos azúcar... dejan de ser diabéticos, dejan de pincharse.
Este es el mejor ejemplo de si puede o no revertirse la diabetes.

Ahora bien, si se hincha a azúcares, si necesita mucha insulina, pues se tendrá que pinchar.
Simplemente hay que tratar de que su cuerpo en lugar de necesitar tantos azúcares para tirar, necesita más grasas buenas.


----------



## lost_77 (25 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si come 0 o poco hidratos y azúcares, bolleria etc... mejorará su calidad de vida???
> 
> Lo de dejarse de pinchar "si mejora", entiendo que ya es imposible no??
> 
> ...



Lo de la leche materna por lo que antes discutían si la dieta de un bebé puede ser cetogenica o no. 

Sobre la insulina, lo primero no soy médico. Pero la insulina pinchada lo que hace es bajar los niveles de azúcar de la sangre. Si en la sangre tienes poco azúcar y encima te la bajas artificialmente con un pinchazo, hipoglucemia e incluso muerte. Así que digo yo, o tomas pocos hidratos, o insulina, pero las dos cosas a la vez parece complicado


----------



## boogie boom (25 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Frutas y verduras las que quiera. Yo evitaría el zumo aunque sea natural, puesto que es un chute de mucho azúcar de golpe sin la fibra.
> A partir de ahí, que entienda que para reeducar a su cuerpo a que tire de grasas como fuente principal de energia, tiene que comer más grasa saludable y sin miedo:
> cocos, aguacates, aceite de oliva, olivas, carnes y pescados grasos, frutos secos, huevos...
> 
> ...



Y por supuesto, fuera pastas y pan (harinas).
Entiendo que este tipo de personas tiene demasiado metido en el coco que las grasas y las carnes son malas y los cereales buenos, así que la probabilidad de que haga lo que aquí decimos es casi nula. Lo siento por ella, porque realmente no tiene la culpa.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Frutas y verduras las que quiera. Yo evitaría el zumo aunque sea natural, puesto que es un chute de mucho azúcar de golpe sin la fibra.
> A partir de ahí, que entienda que para reeducar a su cuerpo a que tire de grasas como fuente principal de energia, tiene que comer más grasa saludable y sin miedo:
> cocos, aguacates, aceite de oliva, olivas, carnes y pescados grasos, frutos secos, huevos...
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación




lost_77 dijo:


> Lo de la leche materna por lo que antes discutían si la dieta de un bebé puede ser cetogenica o no.
> 
> Sobre la insulina, lo primero no soy médico. Pero la insulina pinchada lo que hace es bajar los niveles de azúcar de la sangre. Si en la sangre tienes poco azúcar y encima te la bajas artificialmente con un pinchazo, hipoglucemia e incluso muerte. Así que digo yo, o tomas pocos hidratos, o insulina, pero las dos cosas a la vez parece complicado



Gracias por la explicación tb y ahora te he entendido

Por lo visto el chip le dice los niveles de azúcar, además ella ya sabe cuando la tiene alta o baja...

Me imagino, no tengo ni idea, que si el azucar esta bajo no se inyecta insulina


----------



## Rauxa (25 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va relacionado con la resistencia a la insulina.
Ejemplo:
Yo, tu y ella nos comemos un bocadillo. Es harina, pura glucosa (azúcar). Para ello el cuerpo necesita liberar insulina (pancreas), para transportar esa glucosa (energía) de la sangre a los músculos para poder ser utilizada.

Yo: mi cuerpo tendrá que liberar 2 unidades de insulina para este proceso (Es solo un ejemplo)
Tú: necesitarás 3 uds de insulina
Tu prima: necesitará 5 uds de insulina.
O sea, tu prima es más resistente a la insulina. Para poder hacer el mismo proceso, necesita más insulina. 

Va pasando el tiempo, tu prima va comiendo harinas, cereales, azúcares...
Y se come su bocadillo pero ahora su cuerpo no necesita 5 uds de insulina sino 10. 
Su problema no es la fabricación de insulina sino que se requiere demasiada insulina para sus funciones. Ya no es tan eficiente. (antes me emborrachaba con 1 cubata y ahora necesito 4 para ir borrachín)
La glucosa en sangre es un problema y para eso tenemos la insulina, pero cada vez necesitamos más insulina para transportar la insulina de la sangre al músculo. Más insulina, más insulina, más insulina... y llega un punto que el pancreas, dice basta, que no puede estar todo el santo día liberando insulina. Por eso se tiene que pinchar insulina. 
Solucion? Realmente necesitamos cada 2-3 horas comer harinas, azúcares...? No, verdad? Si no comemos tantas harinas y azúcares, no hará falta liberar tanta insulina. Así de simple.
Tendremos tanta o más energía que antes, pero sin necesidad de liberar tanta insulina. Bajando azúcares e implementando algun ayuno intermitente, iremos ganando sensibilidad a la insulina, con lo cual, si un día se come un bocadillo, su cuerpo le pedirá 2 unidades de insulina y no 10 como antes. 

Los oficialistas como no se bajan del burro con las harinas y demás, nos dicen:
- Lo normal es comer 5 raciones al día de harinas y la coca cola, bollería..con moderación. Así que el cuerpo necesita mucha insulina por tanto la tenemos que enchufar. 
Y es un punto de partida erroneo. 

Así que, en lugar de actuar sobre la causa (harinas, azúcares), se actua sobre la consecuencia (insulina). 

Y fíjate la contradicción: 
ESTÁN INTENTANDO CURAR O CRONIFICAR LA DIABETES CON EL VENENO (INSULINA).
Un exceso de insulina es malo para la salud. Y como nos tratan? Pues enchufando más insulina ::

Lo que deberían hacer es obligarnos a depender menos de la insulina. Pero no, lo hacen justo al revés. Más y más insulina.

Llegado a este punto, lo más normal es que veas a tu prima aumentar de peso, sobre todo si se pincha más de una vez.

Ahora será una montaña rusa con la insulina (subidas y bajadas). 
Reza para que encuentre un buen médico.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si come 0 o poco hidratos y azúcares, bolleria etc... mejorará su calidad de vida???
> 
> Lo de dejarse de pinchar "si mejora", entiendo que ya es imposible no??



Si es tipo 2, de imposible, nada.

La diabetes tipo 2 es el final de una doble espiral de insulinorresistencia y acumulación de grasa visceral (hepática primero y pancreática después), hasta que llega un momento en que la glucosa en sangre (que había ido aumentando poco a poco) se dispara en muy poco tiempo.

Esto se debe a que:

En la fase "pre-diabética", a medida que el cuerpo se hace resistente a la insulina, cada vez se necesita más y más insulina para controlar la glucemia (lo que a su vez genera cada vez más y más resistencia). El páncreas segrega insulina a todo trapo, pero cada vez ésta es menos efectiva. Niveles elevados de insulina causan que se fabrique grasa en el hígado a mayor velocidad de lo que se puede exportar hacia el tejido adiposo, por lo que éste se va saturando de grasa: tenemos hígado graso no alcohólico.

Pero la grasa fabricada en el hígado no sólo se queda allí o va a los adipocitos, sino que también se va depositando en otros órganos internos, como por ejemplo el páncreas, hasta que hay tal cantidad de grasa en él que *deja de funcionar adecuadamente*: la capacidad de secreción de insulina empieza a declinar, precisamente cuando la resistencia a la insulina está por las nubes...

Resultado: resistencia a la insulina + páncreas incapacitado = glucemia descontrolada = diagnóstico de diabetes tipo 2.

Peeeero...

...pero la sensibilidad a la insulina *se puede recuperar*, y el páncreas petado de grasa *se puede desatascar*.

¿Cómo? a estas alturas, evitar las harinas y azúcares se queda MUY, MUY CORTO, así lo más que se puede lograr es no empeorar mucho.

Huelga decir que pincharse insulina, aunque podrá mejorar los *síntomas* de la diabetes tipo 2, no sólo no soluciona el problema: es que *LO AGRAVA*.

Demasiada insulina causó el problema ¿Tiene pinta de que pincharse más insulina vaya a ser la solución?

NO, por supuesto.

Para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina hay que reducir drásticamente los niveles de insulina en sangre.

Para desatascar el páncreas hay que permitir que la grasa acumulada se utilice como combustible, y para eso, otra vez, hay que asegurarse de que el nivel de insulina en sangre está lo más bajo posible (porque la insulina inhibe la lipólisis y favorece la lipogénesis)

¿Y para reducir la insulinemia? Desde luego, comer hidratos de carbono, clarinete que no.

Las proteínas, cosa que no todo el mundo sabe, también provocan secreción de insulina, así que tampoco.

¿Eso nos deja la grasa? pues en parte sí, pero nos queda otra posibilidad, que es de hecho la mejor, más rápida y más efectiva:

*NADA DE NADA*

Así, a pelo. 

Estudios recientes muestran que los obesos mórbidos con Dt2 que se someten a bypass gástrico revierten su condición de diabéticos *antes de que finalice el postoperatorio*.

¿Por qué? Porque entre el pre y el post-operatorio se tiran fácilmente *una semana sin comer* (que no sin beber, ojo con eso)


----------



## sada (25 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Va relacionado con la resistencia a la insulina.
> Ejemplo:
> Yo, tu y ella nos comemos un bocadillo. Es harina, pura glucosa (azúcar). Para ello el cuerpo necesita liberar insulina (pancreas), para transportar esa glucosa (energía) de la sangre a los músculos para poder ser utilizada.
> 
> ...



más claro agua

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 13:31 ----------

marchando 
Obesidad infantil: los padres hacen la vista gorda | Zen | EL MUNDO


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 May 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si es tipo 2, de imposible, nada.
> 
> La diabetes tipo 2 es el final de una doble espiral de insulinorresistencia y acumulación de grasa visceral (hepática primero y pancreática después), hasta que llega un momento en que la glucosa en sangre (que había ido aumentando poco a poco) se dispara en muy poco tiempo.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Venga Sunwukung, vuelve a soltar tu matraca del arroz :XX:

Debate sobre esto hombre, no te cortes, que es el tema.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 May 2017)

Joer gracias

Pues me habéis dado un disgusto
No me esperaba estas respuestas


Básicamente, porque es imposible que mi prima haga caso "se lo ha dicho el médico"

"Tu no sabes más que el médico"

"No te creas todo lo que leas"

Básicamente me habéis jodido, me sabe muy mal por ella...

No hay un puto médico que defienda esto? Algún especialista?


----------



## el cura (25 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Joer gracias
> 
> Pues me habéis dado un disgusto
> No me esperaba estas respuestas
> ...




Da igual si lo defiende un puto médico o la mitad de ellos.

Ella no quiere dejar de comer macarrones, pan, tostadas y galletas, no nos engañemos. Haría caso a cualquier médico que le dijera que puede comer
macarrones, pan, tostadas o galletas.


----------



## MAUSER (25 May 2017)

Cuando te vuelves resistente, tus niveles de insulina son muy elevados. La insulina alta bloquea la oxidación de las grasas, con lo que no adelgazas y te crecen los michelines. Como no puedes quemar grasa, no tienes suficiente energía, ni ganas de hacer deporte. Como estás bajo de energía, tienes antojos de las cosas que proporcionan energía rápida: azúcares. Con más azúcar y menos actividad tus células se vuelven más resistentes aún, aumentando además la inflamación y el estrés. Si estás estresado, comes emocionalmente y el cortisol bloquea aún más la quema de grasa. Es un círculo infernal que te vuelve más gordo y más enfermo. Además si tienes la glucosa alta tu cuerpo empieza a autodestruirse, se dan casos de cegueras, amputaciones, etc. Comerse la palmera de chocolate, los bocadillos, las pizzas, etc y no hacer deporte A CIERTAS EDADES no es una tontería. 
hay que hacerse de un glucometro y medirse el azucar en ayunas e ir comprobando de vez en cuando como anda uno, pero sobre todo disminuir progresivamente el consumo de azucares y harinas.

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 14:34 ----------

Y cuidado con las frutas altas en fructosa son bastante perjudiciales, sobre todo para los que están en fase prediabetica.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Joer gracias
> 
> Pues me habéis dado un disgusto
> No me esperaba estas respuestas
> ...



Hay (al menos) uno, pero es canadiense.
Hace terapia en remoto (cobrando, claro), si lo que su prima necesita es que se lo diga un médico-médico.

Aquí su web: Intensive Dietary Management Blog

Y si tiene algo de curiosidad (y maneja el inglés), puede que se caiga del caballo como San Pablo, porque lo que sí es cierto es que el tipo explica las cosas de forma que todo el mundo las entienda.

Si no, pues oiga, siempre se lo puede volver a contar dentro de 5 años, cuando a punta de hiperinsulinemia haya engordado 10 kilitos o más y vea como cada vez necesita más y más insulina (que tampoco es barata, por cierto)...

Bien saben los charlatanes y curanderos que en la desesperación la gente prueba lo que sea.

Con la diferencia, claro, de que en este caso la cura es real.

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 16:39 ----------




el cura dijo:


> Da igual si lo defiende un puto médico o la mitad de ellos.
> 
> Ella no quiere dejar de comer macarrones, pan, tostadas y galletas, no nos engañemos. Haría caso a cualquier médico que le dijera que puede comer
> macarrones, pan, tostadas o galletas.



Pues será que yo soy raro, pero a mí me dan a elegir entre:

- quitarme el pan, pasta, galletas, etc

o

- quitarme el chorizo, panceta, jamón, huevos, mantequilla, etc

y ya le pueden ir dando por el najas al pan, _frankly_.


----------



## Ultra Chad (25 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Joer gracias
> 
> Pues me habéis dado un disgusto
> No me esperaba estas respuestas
> ...




*ENTRADAS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*

Entradas increíblemente buenas del blog del Doctor *Jorge García-Dihinx* La Meteo que viene

Hay buena información complementária también en la sección de comentarios, donde completa la información respondiendo a usuarios del blog

*IMPRESCINDIBLE*

•	PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?
La Meteo que viene: PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?

•	SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN PORQUE EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA?
La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1

•	LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS
La Meteo que viene: LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS QUE EXISTEN

•	MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON LOW CARB
La Meteo que viene: MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS

•	MI ANALÍTICA PERSONAL: Colesterol 248, HDL 117, Triglicéridos 60
https://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/01/mi-analitica-personal-colesterol-total.html

•	CARGADOS DE CARBOHIDRATOS (La Película) Una cultura muriéndose por comer
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/02/sobrecargados-de-carbohidratos-una.html

•	PARA QUEMAR GRASAS... INGIERE GRASAS EN LUGAR DE CARBOHIDRATOS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/08/para-quemar-grasas-ingiere-grasas-en.html

•	RECOMENDACIONES ALIMENTACIÓN INFANTIL DE 0 A 2 AÑOS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2015/09/recomendaciones-de-alimentacion.html

•	¿COLESTEROL LDL = RIESGO CARDIOVASCULAR? MEJOR MEJORA TU DIETA (menos azúcares) Y TU EJERCICIO (más intenso y breve)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/10/colesterol-ldl-riesgo-cardiovascular_25.html

•	LA CONEXIÓN AZÚCAR - INSULINA - GRASA CORPORAL, Dr. Bernstein (Diabetes Solution Book)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/09/la-conexion-azucar-insulina-grasa.html

•	LA FISIOLOGÍA DEL ENTRENAMIENTO INTERVÁLICO (HIIT)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/10/la-fisiologia-del-entrenamiento_28.html

•	LOS BENEFICIOS PARA LA SALUD DEL ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD CON PESAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/12/los-beneficios-para-la-salud-del.html

•	ENTRENAMIENTO DE PESAS (HIST) PARA ANCIANOS,
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/01/entrenamiento-de-pesas-hist-para.html

•	LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/08/la-gran-mentira-del-colesterol-y-el.html

•	EL MITO DE LA ALIMENTACIÓN "LIGHT" (Baja en grasa)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/07/el-mito-de-la-alimentacion-light-baja.html

•	LA VERDAD SOBRE LAS ESTATINAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/06/la-verdad-sobre-las-estatinas-y-el-mito.html

•	LOS REFRESCOS SON LOS PRINCIPALES RESPONSABLES DE LA OBESIDAD
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2015/10/los-refrescos-de-cola-y-otros-son-los.html


•	LA GRASA SATURADA NO OBSTRUYE LAS ARTERIAS
https://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/05/la-grasa-saturada-no-obstruye-las.html


----------



## el cura (25 May 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues será que yo soy raro, pero a mí me dan a elegir entre:
> 
> - quitarme el pan, pasta, galletas, etc
> 
> ...



Tu si, yo también, ella no.

Ya conté que mi mujer, que intenta comer sin harinas ni azucares, se hace desde hace 2 semanas un bizcocho con garbanzos, huevos, cacao puro, nueces, estevia, coco rallado, canela y no sé que más para desayunar porque tiene que comer algo parecido a una tostada o a un bizcocho.

A mi eso no me sabe bien, no sé porque cojones no hace como yo que me desayuno 3 huevos revueltos con una loncha de queso y trocitos de bacon.

Si no recuerdo mal Sada (igual era otra forera) en este mismo hilo andaba buscando sustitutivos para todo lo que comía antes.

Es así, será cultural o yo que se que será.


----------



## Indignado (25 May 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> . Cuidado con la chica diabetica, si es tipo 1, no toma hidratos pero se pincha insulina se puede quedar frita. Si hay insulina de por medio hay que tener muchísimo cuidado



El forero ignatius es diabetico tipo 1 y ha explicado en numerosas ocasiones que gracias a seguir una dieta al estilo paleo su enfermedad es más llevadera ,las recomendaciones oficiales no deben ser muy buenas cuando muchos diabeticos tipo 1 acaban teniendo la tipo 2 también .

--------------------------------------------------------------

Lo de la tienda cereal killer aún me estoy riendo :XX:








Seguro que el cliente típico de este local es un vegano que te repite como un loro el China study y que la carne roja produce cancer 8:



Registrador dijo:


> Necesitas alguna prueba más de que el estado natural del ser humano es la cetosis?



estado natural del ser humano= algo parecido al ciclado carbohidratos , pero con más peso la etapa de consumo alto de grasas y de vez en cuando hacer trabajar el páncreas


----------



## Sunwukung (25 May 2017)

No son carbófobos, no, qué va :ouch:, citando páginas low carb, :XX:


----------



## Rauxa (25 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> El forero ignatius es diabetico tipo 1 y ha explicado en numerosas ocasiones que gracias a seguir una dieta al estilo paleo su enfermedad es más llevadera ,las recomendaciones oficiales no deben ser muy buenas cuando muchos diabeticos tipo 1 acaban teniendo la tipo 2 también .
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



El Sr Kellog's de hecho era vegetariano (o vegano). Así que muchos de estos tb lo son.


----------



## elmastonto (25 May 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> *ENTRADAS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*
> 
> Entradas increíblemente buenas del blog del Doctor *Jorge García-Dihinx* La Meteo que viene.....



Todos los tontacos de hace añísimos que bramaban lo malas que eran las grasas saturadas, luego el colesterol, la sal... etc, son los mismos LOS MISMOS en perfil que hoy repiten el mismo mantra con el azúcar. En cada época va rotando objeto a demonizar, pero el analfabetismo perdura y lo seguirá haciendo siempre, ayer hoy y mañana. Váis décadas por detrás, creéis que os enteráis de algo y no sois más que marionetas de los "infuencers" nutricionales de moda. Igual que influencers de otros segmentos, que unos pocos pregonan algo y una buena manada va detrás como borregos. 

Vuestro único argumento es que el que diga lo contrario es parte de la "industria" de los alimentos que demonizáis. Como si no hubiera industria tras todos los alimentos de origen animal... además de tontos garrulos.


----------



## Alcazar (25 May 2017)

el cura dijo:


> Da igual si lo defiende un puto médico o la mitad de ellos.
> 
> Ella no quiere dejar de comer macarrones, pan, tostadas y galletas, no nos engañemos. Haría caso a cualquier médico que le dijera que puede comer
> macarrones, pan, tostadas o galletas.



Yo tengo una amiga diagnosticada intolerante o alérgica al gluten, no se bien, pero no es celiaca. Siempre está mala porque no puede prescindir del pan, y eso que al principio probó dieta sin gluten y le iba muy bien, pero es que dice que sin pan se muere.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 May 2017)

yo no lo entiendo.

si te gusta la textura del pan, o las galletas, hazlas de centeno o avena.
pero hacerse un bizcocho paleo es como meterse metadona, un sustitutivo para la ansiedad.

igual con la leche, o la tomas o no pero sin lactosa, o preparados vegetales por beber algo blanco no me entra, como las hamburguesas de tofu.

o cambias la mentalidad, o no. pero las medias tintas no sirven.


----------



## lost_77 (25 May 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo no lo entiendo.
> 
> si te gusta la textura del pan, o las galletas, hazlas de centeno o avena.
> pero hacerse un bizcocho paleo es como meterse metadona, un sustitutivo para la ansiedad.
> ...



Hombre, para quitarse el mono y hacer la transición no está mal. Yo empecé haciendo pan de ese con lino y coco y tal y bases de pizza de queso y almendra durante un mes, al final me acabó hartando y dejé de hacerlo, pero gracias a eso ya no como pan ni lo echo de menos


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 May 2017)

Mi cena de hoy, con la parienta:
-Tocinete ibérico de cerdo criado con bellotas
-Tortilla de huevos ecológicos camperos y espárragos silvestres
-Halibut salvaje de Alaska (pescado poco graso lo sé, pero como es el que le gusta a mi hijo hay que joderse, prefiero el salmón de alaska, que por cierto lo traen congelado a Mercadona, me enteré hace poco)
-Postre: un plátano
-De beber agua fresquita

Como puedes comprobar Sugus hay hidratos para aburrir, así que deja de decir que somos carbofóbicos, ya no cuela, tendrás que cambiar la panadería por una zapatería, que le vamos a hacer...


----------



## colombo1122 (25 May 2017)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abletas-de-chocolate-de-burbuja-2017-a-8.html

hay un concurso de tabletas en la guarde, pasaros a demostrar las dietas

Mi cena: merluza con patatas al horno. No es lo ideal pero no esta mal. 
Comer fruta despues de las comidas se supone que da putrefaccion, hace que se asimilen peor los nutrientes de la fruta y de los aliemntos en general.
COmer los alimentos es mejor solos o en pares, no convinados. Los higienistas hablan de alimentos acidos como el tomate que no se deben de mezclar con protes o algo asi, pero ya se me va de las manos.
Lo que si tengo claro, la fruta sola. A veces hago una cena de solo fruta, media sandia por ej el martes. T levantas fresco y con ganas de vida.


----------



## zapatitos (25 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Joer gracias
> 
> Pues me habéis dado un disgusto
> No me esperaba estas respuestas
> ...



Por mi experiencia no puedes convencer a quien no quiere ser convencido, basicamente porque es una gran pérdida de tiempo y lo único que ganarás intentando convencerla es a lo mejor discutir y terminar muy mal.

El primer paso de un yonqui siempre es reconocer que lo es, hasta que tu prima no lo reconozca por si misma no tienes absolutamente nada que hacer. Si un día lo reconoce ayúdala en lo que esté en tu mano, mientras tanto vive tu vida, ella la suya y así te ahorrarás probablemente disgustos.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (26 May 2017)

Repensando verdades: DIABETES Tipo 2: La gran Mentira


----------



## Cormac (26 May 2017)

Eat Heal Thrive -
Os dejo éste blog Paleo de una mujer que ha decidido cuidarse a través de la paleo la enfermedad del Chron.
Está en inglés, pero se entiende.


----------



## autsaider (26 May 2017)

La diabetes afecta a la mitad de los adultos de EEUU - Univision

En Estados Unidos el 52% de la población tiene diabetes o prediabetes. No tengo datos de Europa, pero imagino que no será muy diferente.

Yo diría que ese es el problema que tienen los paleo de este hilo. Ellos tienen formas leves de diabetes. Comer hidrato les deja hechos polvo porque sus cuerpos están enfermos.

Un día prueban una dieta donde el hidrato apenas entra y sus problemas desaparecen. En vez de admitir que tienen prediabetes, lo que hacen es montarse una película.

Su película consiste en que es antinatural comer cereales, hay una conspiración mundial de panaderos para ocultarlo, los médicos y dietistas son idiotas o están vendidos por negarlo, etc.

Una vez han montado la película, se dedican a buscar los argumentos que la respaldan (y a ignorar los argumentos que la tumban).


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 May 2017)

Tico dijo:


> La diabetes afecta a la mitad de los adultos de EEUU - Univision
> 
> En Estados Unidos el 52% de la población tiene diabetes o prediabetes. No tengo datos de Europa, pero imagino que no será muy diferente.
> 
> ...



No van (vamos) a tener prediabetes, si lo que la causa es tomar hidratos rápidos a cholón... (a.k.a. SAD diet, a.k.a. dieta occidental moderna)

No es que no admitamos que tenemos prediabetes. Es que SOSPECHAMOS que tenemos prediabetes o podemos estar acercándonos, y hacemos lo que está en nuestra mano para revertir el proceso.

Y usted, señor, si no mantiene a raya su insulinemia, antes o después estará en el mismo sitio (si no lo está ya).

Que lo mismo sí que lo hace, ya le he explicado a su colega Sunwukung media docena de veces que *los caminos hacia la sensibilidad a la insulina son múltiples y muy variados*, que igual vale una dieta LCHF, que ayunos intermitentes (que usted practica, si no me falla la memoria), que carbohidratos de absorción lenta ricos en fibra y almidón resistente (sí, aunque supongan el 80% de la dieta).


----------



## Azrael_II (26 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por mi experiencia no puedes convencer a quien no quiere ser convencido, basicamente porque es una gran pérdida de tiempo y lo único que ganarás intentando convencerla es a lo mejor discutir y terminar muy mal.
> 
> El primer paso de un yonqui siempre es reconocer que lo es, hasta que tu prima no lo reconozca por si misma no tienes absolutamente nada que hacer. Si un día lo reconoce ayúdala en lo que esté en tu mano, mientras tanto vive tu vida, ella la suya y así te ahorrarás probablemente disgustos.
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy jodido. Mi prima es de la poca familia ""operativa"" que me queda. Es como mi hermana y quedamos muy a menudo, con su novio también, que es amigo...

Resulta que ella ya sabia, por lo que iban diciendo, que sería diabética. Pues bien, las últimas semanas una compañera de trabajo le ha comido la cabeza diciendo que todo eso era psicológico

Pues bien fue a la consulta y el médico le dijo que era diabetica. Ella no se lo creia y se lo volvió a decir y que tendrà que ponerse *para toda la vida insulina inyectada* le ha dicho que SIEMPRE y que nunca volverá a estar como antes...

Ella se ha ofuscado y ha dicho que no se quiere pinchar. El le ha dicho que le da 14 días, le han puesto un parche que monitorea todos sus niveles de azucar durante todo el dia. En 14 días vuelve y le enseñaran a inyectarse la insulina a él y a su novio.

Hemos hablado . Le he preguntado que tipo de diabetes es... dice que cree que Tipo II, pero que se ha ofuscado y no lo recuerda y que no tenia ganas de hablar

Le he hablado de una dieta sin harinas y azúcar (no lo conté pero los había reducido en el último mes, bueno eso y cualquier alimento comia muy poco) más relajada me ha dicho que el médico le ha dicho "*tu cuerpo tiene que estar preparado por si un dia te comes 6 pasteles, lo aguante y la insulina es para eso*. Esta frase no me ha quedado muy clara la verdad

Le he contado lo de los obesos diabeticos, que tras la reducción de su ingesta brutal de harianas y azucar han revertido la diabetes tipo II . Me ha dicho:

"Tu no sabes más que el médico"
" no me crees falsas ilusiones voy a estar así toda la vida"

Básicamente se ha enfadado, yo no he sido invasivo y en ningún momento he desautorizado al medico, que para ella es dios.

*En 14 días le dicen la dieta que tiene que llevar, de momento le ha dicho algo de que cerdo nada... pero se la pondràn en 14 días. Si os interesa y aun ne habla  lo pondré*


PD una mujer que le saca 20 tacos, que la tiene envidia porque es joven y guapa se ha ""preocupado por ella"" al saber la noticia y le ha dicho "hay cosas peores..... mi hermano y mi madre son diabeticos tipo 2, se cuidan pero comen un poco de todo y algun bollo y pastelito"

Pues bien, a esta bruja o ex bruja, que la ha puteado alguna vez, parece su nuevo Oráculo. No entiendo nada


1. Tenéis algun libro o referencia en el que se explique esto de comer menos harinas y azucares y la posibilidad, por pequeña que sea, de revertir la diabetes II ?

2. Conoceis algún médico/especialista que opine como vosotros?

Estas dos cosas serian fundamentales


*Al final haré mi vida pero voy al menos intentar abrirle la mente ... pero veo como va acabar esto ::*


----------



## Panko21 (26 May 2017)

Enviale a este blog: repensando verdades.blogspot.con sobre todo las ultimas entradas donde habla de diabéticos tipo 2 a los que al someterlos a cirujia bariatrica, la diabetes desaparece.


----------



## capital tali (26 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Joer gracias
> 
> Pues me habéis dado un disgusto
> No me esperaba estas respuestas
> ...



METABOLISMOTV


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 May 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Enviale a este blog: repensando verdades.blogspot.con sobre todo las ultimas entradas donde habla de diabéticos tipo 2 a los que al someterlos a cirujia bariatrica, la diabetes desaparece.



Ese blog contiene básicamente las traducciones de los artículos del Dr. Fung, que mencioné antes (para los que no sepan inglés, fetén)

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 11:03 ----------




Azrael_II dijo:


> Estoy jodido. Mi prima es de la poca familia ""operativa"" que me queda. Es como mi hermana y quedamos muy a menudo, con su novio también, que es amigo...
> 
> Resulta que ella ya sabia, por lo que iban diciendo, que sería diabética. Pues bien, las últimas semanas una compañera de trabajo le ha comido la cabeza diciendo que todo eso era psicológico
> 
> ...



¿Dos semanas? Proponle esto: que se pase a una cetogénica una semana, y que la otra haga un ayuno de tres a cinco días, seguido de más cetogénica.

No sé, pídeselo como favor personal, dile que no tiene nada que perder y que igual se lleva una sorpresa. 

Y ya, si pudieras acompañarla al médico después de esas dos semanas y sacarle una foto a la cara del médico cuando vea que de pronto ya no es diabética...


----------



## sada (26 May 2017)

como tu prima hay muchos/as, se creen lo que dice el médico (que por otro lado están presionados, untados por las farmacéuticas, a través de los visitadores médicos..cuya función y lo se de buena tinta, es entretener y premiar a los doctores vía viajes disfrazados de congresos y otros "detalles" variados)
a esto une la prensa tipo revista hola o revista elle con sus mil mierda reportajes...la tv y sus programas para marujas aburridas..ya tienes el kit completo


----------



## Registrador (26 May 2017)

Joder que triste lo de tu prima, la diabetes de tipo II es reversible con una dieta cetogénica.

Evidentemente el médico y las farmaceuticas no pueden hacer dinero con eso. De ahí que prefieran recetarle medicamentos (inyecciones) en vez de decirle que elimine los azúcares y las harinas.


----------



## lost_77 (26 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estoy jodido. Mi prima es de la poca familia ""operativa"" que me queda. Es como mi hermana y quedamos muy a menudo, con su novio también, que es amigo...
> 
> Resulta que ella ya sabia, por lo que iban diciendo, que sería diabética. Pues bien, las últimas semanas una compañera de trabajo le ha comido la cabeza diciendo que todo eso era psicológico
> 
> ...



Intenta que pregunte en el blog de la meteo que viene, el médico que lo escribe suele contestar y explicar las cosas bastante bien, a ver si así por lo menos empieza a ver las cosas de otro modo un poco


----------



## Rauxa (26 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estoy jodido. Mi prima es de la poca familia ""operativa"" que me queda. Es como mi hermana y quedamos muy a menudo, con su novio también, que es amigo...
> 
> Resulta que ella ya sabia, por lo que iban diciendo, que sería diabética. Pues bien, las últimas semanas una compañera de trabajo le ha comido la cabeza diciendo que todo eso era psicológico
> 
> ...




Y hasta aquí las noticias.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 12:14 ----------




Tico dijo:


> La diabetes afecta a la mitad de los adultos de EEUU - Univision
> 
> En Estados Unidos el 52% de la población tiene diabetes o prediabetes. No tengo datos de Europa, pero imagino que no será muy diferente.
> 
> ...



EStás diciendo que los que seguimos una dieta paleo, somos diabéticos leves? 
Que los Usanos, en su 52% son diabéticos, por culpa de hacer una dieta paleo y con ese cuerpo enfermo, cuando un día se saltan dicha dieta se quedan hechos polvo??? ::::

Diles a los padres de mis alumnos diabéticos (Que son unos cuantos) que los son por seguir una dieta paleo... 
Una dieta paleo como esta:
- Desayuno: vaso leche + cereales y galletas
- Media mañana: bocata y/o bollería
-Comida: pasta con salsa tomate procesada + carne + pan
- Merienda: bollería o en el mejor de los casos leche con galletas
- Cena: verdura + pescado + pan

Y que la mitad de los usanos sea diabético y no te pares a pensar que es por:
- Comer muchas veces al día
- Por comer comida procesada: carne de mala calidad, azúcares, siropes varios, farinaceos.... Coño es que todo allí es procesado. Los reyes de los cereales, son ellos.

Pero no, el problema es que siguen todos una dieta paleo (frutas, verduras, carnes, pescados, huevos, frutos secos), y claro, luego se comen un plato macarrones, y se quedan hechos polvo.... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Rauxa (26 May 2017)

Esto ya es de traca:

Una madre australiana pone para desayunar a si hija, pasas sultanas y la profesora le pone una nota diciendo que eso es insano. Que lo más recomendable son las magdalenas, bizcochos, galletitas, sandwiches...

Aún hay gente por aquí que dice que si la gente no come bien es porqué no quiere???
Son muchos los borregos que creyendo que están comiendo bien realmente lo están haciendo como el culo.
Una madre comparte en redes la nota que le enviaron de la guardería por el almuerzo que le había preparado a su hija


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y hasta aquí las noticias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 12:14 ----------
> 
> ...



En realidad, lo que está diciendo es que seguimos una dieta paleo porque somos diabéticos leves, y la paleo nos "apaña".

No (al menos según yo he entendido) que seamos diabéticos leves PORQUE hacemos paleo/lowcarb, sino que esa dieta nos va bien PORQUE somos diabéticos leves.

De lo que no dice nada el figura es de POR QUÉ somos diabéticos leves, o no lo queremos ser y por eso nos damos a la grasaza y evitamos carbos a saco.

Supongo que él tendrá sus teorías, pero nosotros tenemos las nuestras: un exceso de cereales y procesados ha creado el problema, así que evitar cereales y procesados es la mejor (que no la única, ojo) forma de revertirlo


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Al final haré mi vida pero voy al menos intentar abrirle la mente ... pero veo como va acabar esto ::*



Vamos a ver porque todo esto ya me lo se de memoria.

Ella no busca ni mejorar su salud ni nada parecido, ella lo único que quiere es seguir haciendo lo que hace hasta ahora pero sin efectos secundarios y eso es imposible.

Por opciones hay varias:

1 - Como hacen muchos, puede seguir comiendo como le apetezca y regular la insulina según como coma. Si come "normal" dosis habitual y si come muchos dulces más insulina y para delante hasta que el cuerpo diga basta y salgan los problemas derivados de la diabetes a largo plazo como pérdida de vista, úlceras en la extremidades, amputaciones, trombosis, dolores, hormigueos, pérdida de sensibilidad, malas digestiones, daño en los riñones, depresión, etc etc (por decir solo algunos de los más comunes)

2 - Puede pasar de todo como hacen otros, no inyectarse insulina cuando lo necesite o mientras lo necesite y seguir comiendo lo que le apetezca y en ese caso morirá en un plazo de tiempo que depende de varios factores.

3 - Puede dejar toda la comida basura y procesada, regular los carbohidratos según su necesidad, hacer ejercicio regularmente, etc y con el tiempo, paciencia y según el grado de resistencia a la insulina que tenga podrá volver a la total normalidad o al menos a mejorar drasticamente.

Pero lo que no puedes hacer es decidir por ella, si ella no está convencida jamás hará lo que le digas. Y solo le puedes abrir la mente a quien esté interesado en tenerla abierta, pero si alguien te cierra la mente no se la vas a abrir ni a martillazo limpio. 

Como te empeñes en sermonearla con algo que ella no está interesada en hacer si que se como va a acabar tu historia....probablemente discutiendo seriamente.

Te repito que ella no está interesada ahora mismo en mejorar su salud y calidad de vida sino en seguir comiendo bollos y pizzas estando como antes y eso no puede ser, tiene que elegir una de las opciones que puse anteriormente, pero lo tiene que elegir ella y no tú.

Puede sonar duro pero a mí me gusta ser clarito, si ya le has dicho lo que hay, le has avisado el camino y no te hace ni puto caso pues deja de molestarla y cada uno su vida, ella es que decida sobre la suya y no tú. Es lo que hay.

Saludos.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver porque todo esto ya me lo se de memoria.
> 
> Ella no busca ni mejorar su salud ni nada parecido, ella lo único que quiere es seguir haciendo lo que hace hasta ahora pero sin efectos secundarios y eso es imposible.
> 
> ...



Puede ser como dices

En ningún momento quiero decidir por ella, ni si quiera le sermoneo dejando mal a su Dios Medico

Si queria al menos "abrirle un poco más la mente" era por que:

- estaba muy mal informada
- en el ultimo mes (mas o menos) la vi com ganas de hacer lo que sea para estar mejor (aunque principalmente era para adelgazar)


Por cierto no tengo ni puta idea porque el medico dijo lo del cerdo... a ver que dieta le ponen


Por cierto lo de la guarderia de traca




Ahhh


Una cosa


Si alguien diabetico II (ya no hablo de mi prima) se alimenta bien sin carnohidratos y sin azúcae, hace ejercicio etc... no puede ser que de noche le vaje mucho el azucar y sea peligroso?


----------



## elmastonto (26 May 2017)

Tico dijo:


> La diabetes afecta a la mitad de los adultos de EEUU - Univision
> 
> En Estados Unidos el 52% de la población tiene diabetes o prediabetes. No tengo datos de Europa, pero imagino que no será muy diferente.
> 
> ...



Eso es una gran parte que está detrás de lo que gira en torno a la moda "paleo", que un sector fuerte llegado -como no podía ser de otro modo- de yankilandia está rentabilizando con una maquinaria de libros, blogs, nuevos gurús. Y como dices lo peor es que luego se autoconvencen de que éste es el modelo definitivo y que fueron los CHs, azúcar, pastas los culpables que les llevaron a esa situación, y no un abuso de ellos, entre otras cosas, por malos hábitos contraidos y no sólo alimentarios.

La RI es sólo una parte, la mayoría de este perfil tiene tb resistencia a la leptina, desestabilizado el sistema autonómico que gobierna el apetito; no perciben la saciedad de forma adecuada comiendo lo que su metabolismo (en algunos casos tocado, que eso es otra) es capaz de manejar y, o pasan hambre o engordan. Y ahí sustituir por grasas les da más margen al ser éstas por lo general más saciantes a igualdad calórica. Y esto sí que es por motivos que no son los CHs.

Es lo que he venido diciendo posts atrás, que esto es sólo un parche, que la mayoría no tiene ni idea de las consecuencias a largo plazo. Oyeron al tipo de turno hablarles del mecanismo chs-insulina y para ellos todo esto gira en torno a eso... no les queda nada xD. Cuando se enteren de lo que viene detrás, la moda habrá pasado (vendra otra nueva seguro con algo que demonizar) y los gurús estos con sus teorías salvadoras ya se habrán ido y no estarán ahí para resolverles las papeleta. Pero bueno como dicen por aquí, Darwin rules.


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Puede ser como dices
> 
> En ningún momento quiero decidir por ella, ni si quiera le sermoneo dejando mal a su Dios Medico
> 
> ...



Pero es que te repito que no le abrirás la mente jamás salvo que ella esté predispuesta a hacerlo. Y eso se nota enseguida:

- Tú no eres médico. Te crees cualquier cosa que te digan.

Es que con eso ya basta para ver su predisposición y para terminar inmediatamente cualquier intento de conversación. Por ahí he leido que digas que pruebe a hacerlo por tí. Pero si no es capaz de hacerlo por ella misma ¿como pretendes que lo vaya a hacer por tí?

¿Qué está mal informada? Pues claro que lo está, como el 99,9% de la población. Pero hay gente desinformada que está predispuesta a escucharte y analizar lo que escucha y gente desinformada que jamás la sacarás del...me lo ha dicho el médico....lo oí en la tele....me lo dijo mi vecina Puri que lo hace ella y le va fenomenal...

Con esa gente es imposible y lo único que sacarás es discutir, disgustos, rabietas y que te tomen por loco. Así que mi consejo es dejarlo estar hasta que por casualidad, desesperación total o milagro divino un día esté dispuesta a escuchar otras opiniones y analizarlas.

Pero tú mismo, avisado estás.

Sobre el cerdo, es lo primero que te quita cualquier médico tengas la enfermedad que tengas y aunque no tengas ningunas, a alguien hay que culpar de todas las enfermedades modernas menos al pan que eso si es bueno comerlo unas 15 veces diarias.

Saludos.


----------



## trevijano1979 (26 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Eso es una gran parte que está detrás de lo que gira en torno a la moda "paleo", que un sector fuerte llegado -como no podía ser de otro modo- de yankilandia está rentabilizando con una maquinaria de libros, blogs, nuevos gurús. Y como dices lo peor es que luego se autoconvencen de que éste es el modelo definitivo y que fueron los CHs, azúcar, pastas los culpables que les llevaron a esa situación, y no un abuso de ellos, entre otras cosas, por malos hábitos contraidos y no sólo alimentarios.
> 
> La RI es sólo una parte, la mayoría de este perfil tiene tb resistencia a la leptina, desestabilizado el sistema autonómico que gobierna el apetito; no perciben la saciedad de forma adecuada comiendo lo que su metabolismo (en algunos casos tocado, que eso es otra) es capaz de manejar y, o pasan hambre o engordan. Y ahí sustituir por grasas les da más margen al ser éstas por lo general más saciantes a igualdad calórica. Y esto sí que es por motivos que no son los CHs.
> 
> ...



Y que proponeis pareja de subnormales?, por que habláis en plural, (yo sólo escribo para Tico y Elmastonto) por que entráis en un hilo que por lo que escribis no os produce interés alguno, que consecuencias tiene a largo plazo?, que viene detrás?... por que no os vais a tomar por culo y dejais de torpedear el hilo.


----------



## Cormac (26 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Eat Heal Thrive -
> Os dejo éste blog Paleo de una mujer que ha decidido cuidarse a través de la paleo la enfermedad del Chron.
> Está en inglés, pero se entiende.



Ésta mujer ha fallecido con 40 años.
Tenía la enfermedad del Chron. En vez de escuchar a los médicos y evitar las grasas que es lo que recomiendan entre otras cosas, siguió una dieta paleo y fue una famosa blogurera.
DEP


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Es lo que he venido diciendo posts atrás, que esto es sólo un parche, que la mayoría no tiene ni idea de las consecuencias a largo plazo. Oyeron al tipo de turno hablarles del mecanismo chs-insulina y para ellos todo esto gira en torno a eso... no les queda nada xD. Cuando se enteren de lo que viene detrás, la moda habrá pasado (vendra otra nueva seguro con algo que demonizar) y los gurús estos con sus teorías salvadoras ya se habrán ido y no estarán ahí para resolverles las papeleta. Pero bueno como dicen por aquí, Darwin rules.*



Las consecuencias a largo plazo de estar vivo es morir. Todo lo que nace muere y ni tú ni yo vamos a ser una excepción. Si piensas que eres eterno te llevarás una gran decepción 

Lo que me importa a mí es la calidad de la vida y si me comparo con la gente de mi edad de alrededor veo que mi calidad de vida es infinitamente mejor que la de ellos:

- La mayoría ya no es capaz de hacer ya cosas tan básicas como correr, tienen dolores crónicos, arrugas, canas, flácidos, toman pastillas, stres, poco apetito sexual...

- A mí en cambio me dicen que cada día parezco más joven, corro sin problemas, levanto un peso sin problemas, no me duele nada, fisicamente estoy mejor que todos ellos, nunca tomo pastillas de ningún tipo, no paro de aquí para allá pero no estoy estresado, si tengo que trabajar un montón de horas seguido lo hago sin problemas y en apetito sexual voy siempre como una moto....

Si vosotros sois los sanos y yo un enfermo moribundo pues que quieres que te diga, que viva la enfermedad.

Saludos.


----------



## Indignado (26 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Le he hablado de una dieta sin harinas y azúcar (no lo conté pero los había reducido en el último mes, bueno eso y cualquier alimento comia muy poco) más relajada me ha dicho que el médico le ha dicho "*tu cuerpo tiene que estar preparado por si un dia te comes 6 pasteles, lo aguante y la insulina es para eso*. Esta frase no me ha quedado muy clara la verdad
> 
> Le he contado lo de los obesos diabeticos, que tras la reducción de su ingesta brutal de harianas y azucar han revertido la diabetes tipo II . Me ha dicho:
> 
> ...



Para convencerla tan fácil ir a google y enseñarle algún pie o dedo amputado por culpa de la diabetes, ¿es de mal gusto? La diabetes no es juego , mi tia se quedo ciega y a mi padre le ivan a cortar una pierna pero al final no lo hicieron para ahorrarse el dolor (igualmente tenía de morir)

Lo de quitar carne de cerdo es tan rídiculo que la mayoría de médicos no saben que en la actualidad depende de que parte sea del animal es considerada carne blanca como el pollo o pavo


----------



## Sunwukung (26 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Mi cena de hoy, con la parienta:
> -Tocinete ibérico de cerdo criado con bellotas
> -Tortilla de huevos ecológicos camperos y espárragos silvestres
> -Halibut salvaje de Alaska (pescado poco graso lo sé, pero como es el que le gusta a mi hijo hay que joderse, prefiero el salmón de alaska, que por cierto lo traen congelado a Mercadona, me enteré hace poco)
> ...




uy no veas la cantidad de carbos que tiene ese menú ::

Ni puta idea de tablas de nutrición, no sabéis lo más básico y vais dando lecciones de fisiología, manda huevos.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 17:37 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Las consecuencias a largo plazo de estar vivo es morir. Todo lo que nace muere y ni tú ni yo vamos a ser una excepción. Si piensas que eres eterno te llevarás una gran decepción
> 
> Lo que me importa a mí es la calidad de la vida y si me comparo con la gente de mi edad de alrededor veo que mi calidad de vida es infinitamente mejor que la de ellos:
> 
> ...



n=1 (y en realidad no sé qué comes ni tu historia clínica, tengo que creerme lo que me digas por aquí), viva la ciencia y a recomendar a todo cristo una dieta alta en grasas y productos de origen animal porque a mí parece que me sienta bien, recomendación que va contra la mayoría de la evidencia bien establecida desde hace décadas, dicho sea de paso.

Evidencia ortodoxa (no como la de los gurús paleos carnistas) pero políticamente incorrecta, al contrario que otras (todos reciben bien la recomendación de comer toda la carne, huevos, panceta, grasa que quieras, ahora diles que no, que deben limitar su ingesta de grasa total).


----------



## elmastonto (26 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las consecuencias a largo plazo de estar vivo es morir. Todo lo que nace muere y ni tú ni yo vamos a ser una excepción. Si piensas que eres eterno te llevarás una gran decepción
> 
> Lo que me importa a mí es la calidad de la vida y si me comparo con la gente de mi edad de alrededor veo que mi calidad de vida es infinitamente mejor que la de ellos:
> 
> ...



1. Me estoy refiriendo a los que de forma homogénea se adhieren a una dieta lowcarb/paleo porque se puso de moda y oyeron que se perdía peso y se abalanzaron sobre ella sin analizar nada más.

2. Cuando me refiero de forma general, no excluyo que pueda haber excepciones y que haya gente que se pueda adaptar, como hay gente que se adapta a casi cualquier cosa, hasta beber de más y fumar y llegan a ancianos con calidad de vida y salud muy por encima de la mayoría. Pero son eso, excpeciones muy contadas. A una amplísima mayoría les termina pasando factura.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> 1. Me estoy refiriendo a los que de forma homogénea se adhieren a una dieta lowcarb/paleo porque se puso de moda y oyeron que se perdía peso y se abalanzaron sobre ella sin analizar nada más.
> 
> 2. Cuando me refiero de forma general, no excluyo que pueda haber excepciones y que haya gente que se pueda adaptar, como hay gente que se adapta a casi cualquier cosa, hasta beber de más y fumar y llegan a ancianos con calidad de vida y salud muy por encima de la mayoría. Pero son eso, excpeciones muy contadas. A una amplísima mayoría les termina pasando factura.



Ya solo nos faltaba un asustaviejas detras de los veganos.

Me podria explicar que carencias nutricionales nos van a llevar a la muerte por comer fruta, verdura, carne, pescado y no hacerle ascos a buenas cantidades de aove, frutos secos, aguacate, tocino iberico, cacao, etc?

No teneis un puto argumento contra eso porque no lo hay.

Pd. Le recuerdo que aqui lowcarb no hay casi nadie. Una dieta cetogenica seria lowcarb y eso es no pasar de un 5-10% de hidratos. NO SE ABOGA POR ESO EN ESTE HILO LEASE EL TITULO DE NUEVO.


----------



## elmastonto (26 May 2017)

No todo se trata de carencias nutricionales, carencias pueden existir muchos tipos y grados perfectamente compatibles con simplemente "no estar enfermo"; otra es buscar a optimizacion del eje hormonal, sistema inmune, tiroides... etc. 

Si de todos esos elementos que pones, sólo hay *1* que son HCs y *10* de proteina/grasas, a no ser que especifiques qué % de kcal proviene de la fruta, me abstengo de comentar. Ahora bien, si me dices que el grupo de fruta representa el 30-40% entonces me parece muy correcta y propio de un metabolismo sano, flexible, que maneja ambos macros sin problema, siendo capaz de obtener las ventajas metabólicas de cada uno de ellos. Ése es el ideal. Ideal para una persona normal.. prediabéticos y gente con patologías específicas ahí ya depende mucho cada caso individual.


----------



## autsaider (26 May 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya solo nos faltaba un asustaviejas detras de los veganos.
> 
> Me podria explicar que carencias nutricionales nos van a llevar a la muerte por comer fruta, verdura, carne, pescado y no hacerle ascos a buenas cantidades de aove, frutos secos, aguacate, tocino iberico, cacao, etc?
> 
> No teneis un puto argumento contra eso porque no lo hay.



¿De verdad necesitas un argumento? Pues aquí va uno.

La grasa es extremadamente sensible al oxígeno. Y se vuelve tóxica hasta el punto de que destruye nuestros tejidos. Por eso la grasa siempre va acompañada de antioxidantes muy potentes: para protegerse de la oxidación.

¿Cual es el problema de las dietas altas en grasas? En principio nada. Salvo el hecho de que casi toda la comida disponible es industrial y está diseñada para el máximo beneficio en el menor tiempo posible.

Dicho en otras palabras: la grasa actual está oxidada.

Si tienes tu propia granja, y cultivas tus propios alimentos, entonces si que podrás llevar una dieta alta en grasas. Pero eso no puede hacerlo casi ninguno de nosotros.


----------



## elmastonto (26 May 2017)

Tico dijo:


> ¿De verdad necesitas un argumento? Pues aquí va uno.
> 
> *La grasa es extremadamente sensible al oxígeno. Y se vuelve tóxica hasta el punto de que destruye nuestros tejidos. Por eso la grasa siempre va acompañada de antioxidantes muy potentes: para protegerse de la oxidación.*
> 
> ...



Eso que dices es muy cierto pero tb hay que matizar muchísimo. No es lo mismo en ese aspecto la grasa saturada, que mono y sobre todo la poli, que es la más dañina en cuando a lo que comentas. Y tb depende mucho de lo eficiente que seas manejándola, el problema son los ácidos grasos elevados en sangre que no se movilizan o no se usan. Es como la glucosa en sangre, uno puede hincharse a hidratos y movilizarlos y tener una media de glucosa en sangre normal, y otro puede tomar la mitad y tenerla altísima. 

Pero es verdad que mucha gente se está metiendo grasas poli pensando que es sanísimo, elevándolas en sangre y eso es de lo más dañino que hay. De hecho esto indirectamente genera RI por el ciclo de Randle, compitiendo con la glucosa y manteniéndola elevada en sangre más tiempo. Con las saturadas no ocurre la oxidación, pero tb niveles altos en sangre de éstas generan otros problemas, especialmente saturados de cadena larga.


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *1. Me estoy refiriendo a los que de forma homogénea se adhieren a una dieta lowcarb/paleo porque se puso de moda y oyeron que se perdía peso y se abalanzaron sobre ella sin analizar nada más.
> 
> 2. Cuando me refiero de forma general, no excluyo que pueda haber excepciones y que haya gente que se pueda adaptar, como hay gente que se adapta a casi cualquier cosa, hasta beber de más y fumar y llegan a ancianos con calidad de vida y salud muy por encima de la mayoría. Pero son eso, excpeciones muy contadas. A una amplísima mayoría les termina pasando factura.*



Todos los que conozco que han seguido una alimentación así están sanos y activos. Muchos ya han muerto pero porque hay que morirse osease tenían ya una edad avanzada.

Y he conocido a más de los que tú te piensas porque la dieta lowcarb era la más habitual entre los que eran aficionados a la fuerza y musculación en los años 70 y principios de los 80 antes de que llegara la moda de inflarse a carbohidratos. 

Lo que le está pasando factura a la gente es seguir las recomendaciones oficiales. Cada vez más gente sigue la llamada dieta mediterránea y sin embargo los casos de diabetes y problemas de corazón no dejan de aumentar.

Que yo no quiero convencer a nadie de nada, al contrario al que intentan convencer siempre de que está equivocado es a mí. Que me hace muchísima gracia que gente de mi edad que a mi lado parecen mis abuelos me digan que lo que hago me va a pasar factura en el futuro. 

No se si lo que hago me pasará factura en el futuro pero lo que si se es que lo que haceis vosotros ya os la está pasando en el presente. Gente de 40-50 años atiborrados a pienso que llaman comida y pastillas y que son incapaces de subir unas escaleras sin echar medio pulmón en el esfuerzo ¿Y se permiten darme consejos sobre salud y calidad de vida a mí? Venga ya hombre 

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (26 May 2017)

Tico dijo:


> ¿De verdad necesitas un argumento? Pues aquí va uno.
> 
> La grasa es extremadamente sensible al oxígeno. Y se vuelve tóxica hasta el punto de que destruye nuestros tejidos. Por eso la grasa siempre va acompañada de antioxidantes muy potentes: para protegerse de la oxidación.
> 
> ...



Sí.

Pero la cuestión es que la grasa dietética que nos metemos (aguacates, aceite de oliva...) no se transforma en grasa visceral. 
Es el azúcar y los procesados, los que sí se convierten en grasa. 

O sea, el problema es la grasa que tengo dentro de mi cuerpo, no los alimentos que contienen grasa saludable.

Y el problema de la comida industrial, por una parte es la grasa mala, pero por otra son los azúcares, refinados, harinas, edulcorantes...


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Eso que dices es muy cierto pero tb hay que matizar muchísimo. No es lo mismo en ese aspecto la grasa saturada, que mono y sobre todo la poli, que es la más dañina en cuando a lo que comentas. Y tb depende mucho de lo eficiente que seas manejándola, el problema son los ácidos grasos elevados en sangre que no se movilizan o no se usan. Es como la glucosa en sangre, uno puede hincharse a hidratos y movilizarlos y tener una media de glucosa en sangre normal, y otro puede tomar la mitad y tenerla altísima.
> 
> Pero es verdad que mucha gente se está metiendo grasas poli pensando que es sanísimo, elevándolas en sangre y eso es de lo más dañino que hay. De hecho esto indirectamente genera RI por el ciclo de Randle, compitiendo con la glucosa y manteniéndola elevada en sangre más tiempo. Con las saturadas no ocurre la oxidación, pero tb niveles altos en sangre de éstas generan otros problemas, especialmente saturados de cadena larga.*



A vosotros es que no os entran las cosas en el cerebro ni a martilazo limpio, mira que sois duritos eh.

Yo estoy ya harto de decir que me meto para el cuerpo cantidades industriales de verduras y vegetales, varios de ellos crudos. Es más, es que si tuviera que decir la base de mi alimentación serían los vegetales porque probablemente es lo que más coma. La cantidad de antioxidantes y similares que me meteré para el cuerpo al día con eso debe de ser industrial, vamos que apostaría y no perdería que me meto para el cuerpo más vegetales en un día que toda la tribu de vegetarianos jipis que pululan por este hilo en una semana todos juntos y eso que no soy vegetariano.

Pero nada, seguimos ahí con lo de que te metes muchas grasas y ahora vendrá el gañán de costumbre a soltar lo de la panceta para desayunar para juntarse todo el circo.

Sois muy aburridos con lo mismo siempre, en serio.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (26 May 2017)

Por curiosidad alguna vez has hecho un panel tiroideo? TSH y t3 libre y reversa por lo menos. Cortisol/dhea 24h? glucemia? glucemia no es mirar glucosa en ayunas, es ver a curva 24h, cómo manejas los carbos, conocer cómo estabilizas la glucosa en sangre tras una ingesta, y la media via hemoglob.A1c? Todo esto debería hacérselo todo el mundo al menos una vez a los 30 aunque se vea sano, por prevención, pq se ven cosas que te confirman cómo va todo.

Te lo comento pq hay gente a paladas que "está y se siente sana" haciendo todo tipo de cosas, hasta que llega un punto que empiezan a aparecer problemas de "no se sabe dónde". 


Mira yo leo a alguien decir "la cantidad de antioxidantes que me meto" y ya me hago una idea de su conocimiento de nutrición, como si con eso estuvieras blindado de todo; pq los antioxidantes no es lo que la mayoría piensa de lo que escucha en todos los medios generalistas. Dependiendo del tipo y la cantidad pueden hacerte más mal que bien. La energía se obtiene por oxidación, así que puedes imaginar lo que ocurre si te cebas a antioxidantes, no digo que sea tu caso pq bueno si dices que los obtienes de la alimentación es difícil que haya problema. Pero el mejor sistema es que menos antioxidantes necesita, el más eficiente, y los que usa son los endógenos que gestiona el propio cuerpo, como la SOD, glutationa y catalasa. Y un medidador crítico para ello es precisamente la insulina.


PD. Qué te hace pensar que tan pesados podéis ser vosotros dando vueltas y repitiendo siempre lo mismo.... harinas malas, azúcar malo, grasas buenas... y todo así en ese plan simplista y reduccionista? 1000 dedicadas a repetir la misma canción no es aburrido? y sí lo es cuando alguien discrepa con los dogmas que predicáis?


----------



## Cormac (26 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que le está pasando factura a la gente es seguir las recomendaciones oficiales. Cada vez más gente sigue la llamada dieta mediterránea y sin embargo los casos de diabetes y problemas de corazón no dejan de aumentar.
> 
> Que yo no quiero convencer a nadie de nada, al contrario al que intentan convencer siempre de que está equivocado es a mí. Que me hace muchísima gracia que gente de mi edad que a mi lado parecen mis abuelos me digan que lo que hago me va a pasar factura en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que yo, que cosas. ::
No tomo ninguna medicación, corro como un gamo, tengo una buena agilidad y tengo una buena fase de fuerza. Análisis con todo en orden, tanto por ciento de grasa mas que correcto.
Diréis los mismos mantras de es tu metabolismo, ya tendrás el efecto rebote y demás... 
Pues no. Llevo ya desde el 2.015 cuidándome la alimentación, cenando pasta o arroz dos días a la semana tras el entrenamiento y comiéndome una barra de pan integral que me hago yo mismo en la panificadora comprada en el Lidl.
Antes de empezar a cuidarme en serio me sobraban unos 12 kilos, si bien nunca fui gordo del todo, pero iba camino de ser barrigudo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> No todo se trata de carencias nutricionales, carencias pueden existir muchos tipos y grados perfectamente compatibles con simplemente "no estar enfermo"; otra es buscar a optimizacion del eje hormonal, sistema inmune, tiroides... etc.
> 
> Si de todos esos elementos que pones, sólo hay *1* que son HCs y *10* de proteina/grasas, a no ser que especifiques qué % de kcal proviene de la fruta, me abstengo de comentar. Ahora bien, si me dices que el grupo de fruta representa el 30-40% entonces me parece muy correcta y propio de un metabolismo sano, flexible, que maneja ambos macros sin problema, siendo capaz de obtener las ventajas metabólicas de cada uno de ellos. Ése es el ideal. Ideal para una persona normal.. prediabéticos y gente con patologías específicas ahí ya depende mucho cada caso individual.



Me has matao...

Osea que de toda la lista solo hay hidratos en uno, en uno que???

Que yo sepa en frutas, verduras, incluso en frutos secos hay hidratos. Me falto poner tuberculos para ser mas exacto no estaria englobado en el grupo verduras, aunque es un simple tecnicismo.

Que pones grupos de alimentos y tu ya deduces que aqui solo se come carne, sstupendo.

Pues no majete, concretamente la paleo bien hecha es abundante en verduras y tuberculos. Nos gustan mucho las cruciferas. Y los frutos secos no van cortos de hidratos y tambien son otro pilar nuestra dieta.

Ya he puesto bastantes ocasiones mis conteo de macros. Lo hice durante casi un año. Aqui no contamos calorias pero queria comprobar por donde iban los tiros.

Sin mucho esfuerzo, unos dias mas otros menos los hidratos eran un tercio de mi ingesta. En general un tercio cada macro.

Yo aun no se que intentas vender en este hilo pero creo que todos tenemos claro que hay hidratos de sobra en los alimentos sin procesar. Y yo ni siquiera abusaba de fruta, una o dos piezas al dia y me salian esas cifras.

Si ahora va a ser que hidratos solo hay en la fruta y el pan, apaga y vamonos.


----------



## elmastonto (26 May 2017)

Jaja, verduras fuente de hidratos? esa es buena.. las verduras las metéis para aplacar la saciedad, ver las verduras como fuente energética es de risa, es lo mismo que "morder aire". Verduras son para guarnición o acompañar comidas, no como base energética de nada. Decir que las verduras son fuente de hidratos dice mucho de lo que controláis de nutrición. Mira, de las cantidades ridículas que tienen en función al peso, quitas el esfuerzo que lleva digerirlas y hasta te puede salir negativo el balance xDDD.. además de otras sustancias como polifenoles que dificultan aún más la obtención de energía y lo que "arrastra" la fibra que llevan. 

Así que que me digas que están bien para acompañar y como fuente de k, calcio y minerales y demás OK, pero que me las pongas como fuente de hidratos en una dieta es para descojonarse xDD. Hincharse a verduras es típico de alguien que tiene desregulado el apetito y tiene que meter "volumen" neutro para saciar y que la mente piense que ha comido algo.

Hidratos son fruta, cereales, legumbres, patatas, miel. Sí, los frutos secos tienen hidratos y la carne tb no te jode. Pero si hablamos de las fuentes principales de hidratos en la dieta no me pongas las verduras pq es para quedar en ridículo, pq eso y nada es lo mismo. Vuelvo a repetir, me dices que de todos esos grupos un 40% son HC, y te compro tu dieta como equilibrada. 3-4 plátanos son casi 100gr de HC y yo por lo menos es verlos y no verlos. A ver quién tiene cojones a meter 100gr de HC de verduras en una comida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Pero la cuestión es que la grasa dietética que nos metemos (aguacates, aceite de oliva...) no se transforma en grasa visceral.
> Es el azúcar y los procesados, los que sí se convierten en grasa.
> ...



Estos estan aun con que si comemos perejil nos convertimos en hulk por eso de que es verde.

Al tontodeloscojones ya le he preguntado mil veces y mil veces esquiva la pregunta sobre cual es el proceso metabolico que convierte la grasa ingerida en grasa visceral...simplemente no existe.

Y pasa exactamente lo mismo con la grasa en sangre que la regula el higado, no pasa del intestino al torrente sanguineo directamente. Por los estudios aqui expuestos eso solo pasa en un pequeño porcentaje y el higado produce segun necesidad.

Esta ultima estupidez ha mantenido durante decadas la falacia del colesterol.


----------



## elmastonto (26 May 2017)

Primero dime dónde he dicho yo que la grasa (así sin más) aumente depósitos en el hígado o zona vísceral.

Y no es que no pueda ocurrir, pero ya que te inventas cosas primero aclárame de dónde las has sacado, si no me niego a exxplicar nada basado en inventar cosas.

(PD. No tenéis ni zorra de nutrición, PERO NI ZORRÍSIMA. Pero no os preocupéis respirar tranquilos que mis post aquí tienen los días contados).


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Primero dime dónde he dicho yo que la grasa (así sin más) aumente depósitos en el hígado o zona vísceral.
> 
> Y no es que no pueda ocurrir, pero ya que te inventas cosas primero aclárame de dónde las has sacado, si no me niego a exxplicar nada basado en inventar cosas.
> 
> (PD. No tenéis ni zorra de nutrición, PERO NI ZORRÍSIMA. Pero no os preocupéis respirar tranquilos que mis post aquí tienen los días contados).



Coño esa frase de 'No teneis ni puta idea de...' me suena a un tal Sugus. Dejalo sera un dejavu

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 23:34 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> Primero dime dónde he dicho yo que la grasa (así sin más) aumente depósitos en el hígado o zona vísceral.
> 
> Y no es que no pueda ocurrir, pero ya que te inventas cosas primero aclárame de dónde las has sacado, si no me niego a exxplicar nada basado en inventar cosas.
> 
> (PD. No tenéis ni zorra de nutrición, PERO NI ZORRÍSIMA. Pero no os preocupéis respirar tranquilos que mis post aquí tienen los días contados).



Te he hecho esa pregunta mil veces y has pasado de contestarla pillin.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2017)

No deis de comer a los panaderos, son granívoros, y por lo tanto insaciables...


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Jaja, verduras fuente de hidratos? esa es buena.. las verduras las metéis para aplacar la saciedad, ver las verduras como fuente energética es de risa, es lo mismo que "morder aire". Verduras son para guarnición o acompañar comidas, no como base energética de nada. Decir que las verduras son fuente de hidratos dice mucho de lo que controláis de nutrición. Mira, de las cantidades ridículas que tienen en función al peso, quitas el esfuerzo que lleva digerirlas y hasta te puede salir negativo el balance xDDD.. además de otras sustancias como polifenoles que dificultan aún más la obtención de energía y lo que "arrastra" la fibra que llevan.
> 
> Así que que me digas que están bien para acompañar y como fuente de k, calcio y minerales y demás OK, pero que me las pongas como fuente de hidratos en una dieta es para descojonarse xDD. Hincharse a verduras es típico de alguien que tiene desregulado el apetito y tiene que meter "volumen" neutro para saciar y que la mente piense que ha comido algo.
> 
> Hidratos son fruta, cereales, legumbres, patatas, miel. Sí, los frutos secos tienen hidratos y la carne tb no te jode. Pero si hablamos de las fuentes principales de hidratos en la dieta no me pongas las verduras pq es para quedar en ridículo, pq eso y nada es lo mismo. Vuelvo a repetir, me dices que de todos esos grupos un 40% son HC, y te compro tu dieta como equilibrada. 3-4 plátanos son casi 100gr de HC y yo por lo menos es verlos y no verlos. A ver quién tiene cojones a meter 100gr de HC de verduras en una comida.



Que aun haya que explicar esto. Pero con semejante subnormal toca meter links con el movil

Guia de alimentos de origen vegetal para dummies, por grupos. He puesto verduras por no alargar mucho la lista y despues he especificado un poco.

Como aqui se juega a desinformar aqui van unos datos por cada 100 gramos.

En esta pagina ponen verduras y hortalizas metiendo en el grupo incluso la patata y la zanahoria en el grupo pero para gilipollas ya lo resumo yo.
http://www.sabormediterraneo.com/salud/tablas_caloricas_verduras.htm

Verduras: 3-6 gr
Tuberculos: 7-20 gr

http://www.sabormediterraneo.com/salud/tablas_caloricas.htm

Frutas: 3-20 gr
Frutos secos: 2-10 gr

En todos los grupos hay que puntualmente alguno que se sale por arriba y por abajo, son solo referencias.

Te lo digo y no te lo repito, los paleo nos ponemos finos de verduras y hortalizas, TUBERCULOS y frutos secos, alguna fruta y algo de arroz. Nos sobran hidratos por encima de la cabeza, bien mezclados con su fibra, sus vitaminas y todos sus micronutrientes.

Nuestra principal fuente de carbos son los tuberculos pero para nada son desdeñables el resto de fuentes.

Si resulta que sin pan y pasta no hay hidratos ya vienes y me comes los huevos. Incluso sin abusar de fruta se consiguen los carbos necesarios y en mi caso son un tercio de mi dieta.

Pd. Para meter 100 gr de hidratos con esos alimentos se consigue con un simple kilo en el peor de los casos (variado) muy lejos de meterse 3 kilos de patatas para conseguir proteinas como decia algun lumbreras aqui.

Pd. La gracia de esto es que al meter mas grasa en la dieta y ser hidratos de absorcion lenta nuestra via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas funciona a pajera lo que nos da energia de sobra.


----------



## Wilhelm (27 May 2017)

Hola.

Gracias a todos por las informaciones que vais dando y que a algunos nos hacen cuestionar lo que realmente nos metemos en el cuerpo.

Cuento un poco mi caso y es que hace un par de meses tras un análisis de sangre, me dijo la doctora que eran unos resultados de diabético. Aunque vuelvo a repetir el análisis en breve porque coincidió con un tratamiento reciente que podía afectar (de prednisona por un problema de piel). Lo de 'diabético' me asustó bastante y he estado tratando de informarme y de cuidarme más.

Desde entonces intento caminar 30-60 minutos diarios y de alimentación dejé ya al día siguiente la pasta, la bollería y los zumos. El pan cuesta suprimirlo de la dieta, pero lo he ido reduciendo poco a poco y hace un par de semanas que apenas lo pruebo. También he dejado los sandwiches de pan bimbo con queso cheddar y jamón dulce de todos los lunes a viernes... Dejé también el cafe porque leí que algún estudio lo asociaba también con un aumento en la resistencia a la insulina, aunque en algunos sitios se dice que precisamente lo contrario y que el cafe tiene efectos beneficiosos sobre la diabetes. No se qué será cierto, pero desde luego tomar 3 cafes diarios muy sano no puede ser.

Quitando la primera semana de dejar el cafe, que fue durilla, y algún momento de mucha hambre me he ido sintiendo cada vez mejor. La cafeina lo he sustituido por te de rooibos (que no es te, es infusión y no tiene cafeina). Este te se dice que tiene propiedades para reducir la resistencia a la insulina, por lo que lo comparto aquí por si algún otro forero lo quiere añadir a su dieta o quiere sugerirselo a su prima 

Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo.


----------



## zapatitos (27 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Por curiosidad alguna vez has hecho un panel tiroideo? TSH y t3 libre y reversa por lo menos. Cortisol/dhea 24h? glucemia? glucemia no es mirar glucosa en ayunas, es ver a curva 24h, cómo manejas los carbos, conocer cómo estabilizas la glucosa en sangre tras una ingesta, y la media via hemoglob.A1c? Todo esto debería hacérselo todo el mundo al menos una vez a los 30 aunque se vea sano, por prevención, pq se ven cosas que te confirman cómo va todo.
> 
> Te lo comento pq hay gente a paladas que "está y se siente sana" haciendo todo tipo de cosas, hasta que llega un punto que empiezan a aparecer problemas de "no se sabe dónde".
> 
> ...




Yo me hago los análisis de las SS y con eso me vale.

Que no se si me aparecerán problemas de no se donde porque todo puede suceder en esta vida, lo que si se es que a la mayoría de mi alrededor que son de mi edad ya le han aparecido un montón de problemas y se muy bien de donde son. Me dicen tanto que me voy a morir que algún día logicamente acertarán. 

A mí lo que me importa es la calidad de vida mientras siga aquí y eso lo tengo a raudales. Se de mucha gente que ha seguido mi estilo de vida durante toda su vida y la ha vivido plenamente hasta el último día y eso es lo que me interesa, calidad de vida y no ser una carga para la familia teniendo una enfermedad de estas modernas causadas por la alimentación. Y hago todo lo que está en mi mano para conseguirlo.

Si tú crees que te va a ir mejor hinchándote a pan y espaguetis pues te vas con sugus y os inflais a pan, espaguetis y de postre dos kilos de mangos.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (27 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si tú crees que te va a ir mejor *hinchándote* a pan y espaguetis pues te vas con sugus y os inflais a pan, espaguetis y de postre dos kilos de mangos.



No te confundas que os deslizáis muy rápido por donde os interesa. Yo no me hincho ni a pan, ni a pasta, NI A NADA que no sea puntualmente. Lo que no hago es prohibir alimentos normales de forma dogmática que no me causen ningún problema de digestión. Cereales, pasta, fruta, carne, pescado, quesos, patata (hay otro por ahí que dice que son veneno las patatas xD), huevos, aguacates, miel, aceitunas, marisco, jamón... Ni me hincho a ningún grupo especial ni condeno otra porque "se ha puesto de moda". Toco muy poco alimentación industrial con aditivos, pero ni siquiera vivo con miedo a ella, si un dia la tengo que comer no me rompo la cabeza. Vosotros sólo véis en plan disociativo y creéis que todo el mundo tb...si no evitas esto a muerte es que te "hinchas" a ello.

Y no me valen las analíticas de la SS porque conozco muy bien como funciona y los agujeros negros de su eficacia en prevención -que brilla por su ausencia-.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> No te confundas que os deslizáis muy rápido por donde os interesa. Yo no me hincho ni a pan, ni a pasta, NI A NADA que no sea puntualmente. Lo que no hago es prohibir alimentos normales de forma dogmática que no me causen ningún problema de digestión. Cereales, pasta, fruta, carne, pescado, quesos, patata (hay otro por ahí que dice que son veneno las patatas xD), huevos, aguacates, miel, aceitunas, marisco, jamón... Ni me hincho a ningún grupo especial ni condeno otra porque "se ha puesto de moda". Toco muy poco alimentación industrial con aditivos, pero ni siquiera vivo con miedo a ella, si un dia la tengo que comer no me rompo la cabeza. Vosotros sólo véis en plan disociativo y creéis que todo el mundo tb...si no evitas esto a muerte es que te "hinchas" a ello.
> 
> Y no me valen las analíticas de la SS porque conozco muy bien como funciona y los agujeros negros de su eficacia en prevención -que brilla por su ausencia-.



Que aqui no prohibimos nada. Cuantos mas comepanes haya, mas tardaran en subir los precios de los alimentos de verdad.

Coma todo el pan que desee y dejenos a los demas los aguacates, las almendras y los boniatos.

Es mas el hilo no va de prohibir nada, solo de concienciar a la gente de que su obesidad tiene unos cuantos culpables y una facil solucion.


----------



## zapatitos (27 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *No te confundas que os deslizáis muy rápido por donde os interesa. Yo no me hincho ni a pan, ni a pasta, NI A NADA que no sea puntualmente. Lo que no hago es prohibir alimentos normales de forma dogmática que no me causen ningún problema de digestión. Cereales, pasta, fruta, carne, pescado, quesos, patata (hay otro por ahí que dice que son veneno las patatas xD), huevos, aguacates, miel, aceitunas, marisco, jamón... Ni me hincho a ningún grupo especial ni condeno otra porque "se ha puesto de moda". Toco muy poco alimentación industrial con aditivos, pero ni siquiera vivo con miedo a ella, si un dia la tengo que comer no me rompo la cabeza. Vosotros sólo véis en plan disociativo y creéis que todo el mundo tb...si no evitas esto a muerte es que te "hinchas" a ello.
> 
> Y no me valen las analíticas de la SS porque conozco muy bien como funciona y los agujeros negros de su eficacia en prevención -que brilla por su ausencia-.*



Tú si que te deslizas bien de un sitio a otro.

Aquí no se prohibe nada a nadie, se explica el porqué ciertos productos cosiderados alimentos no lo son y sus inconvenientes, después cada uno es libre de consumirlos o no.

De todo lo que has puesto en tu lista, lo único que no solemos comer los que andamos por aquí son los cereales y la pasta. Y no todos porque varios como por ejemplo yo consumimos avena que es un cereal. Lo único que no solemos consumir jamás es el pan y productos elaborados sobre todo con harina de trigo. Y parece que eso es lo que os molesta tanto, que no consumamos nada derivado del trigo.

Si no comes ningún producto basado en el trigo parece que vayas a estropear tu salud y te vayas a morir cuando eso es una estupidez porque el trigo no contiene nada esencial para la vida humana que no puedas conseguir por otro lado.

¿Carbohidratos? Arroz, patatas, avena, fruta los contienen.

¿Fibra? Hay cantidad de alimentos ricos en fibra sin necesidad de tomar trigo.

¿Vitaminas, minerales, etc etc? Hay montones de alimentos mejor que el trigo para eso.

El trigo es de bajo coste de producción y alto rendimiento económico y por eso se ha popularizado tanto. Nutritivamente hablando deja bastante que desear pero economicamente para la industria da unos dividendos impresionantes llenándote las estanterías con productos derivados del trigo que pueden llegar a costar tanto como la carne.

Y ya digo, eso es lo único que parece que os molesta porque todos los demás alimentos que has puesto aquí se comen cada uno cuando le apetece, siempre es el bendito trigo el problema. O teneis todos vuestros ahorros invertidos en alguna cerealera o no me lo explico tanta histeria que montais por no comer trigo cuando es un alimento de lo más flojo que pueda existir nutritivamente hablando ::

Sobre las patatas, contienen un alcaloide llamado solanina que está sobre todo en las zonas verdes de la patata y en la piel. La única forma de eliminarlo del todo es freir las patatas a altas temperaturas, la cocción no vale porque la solanina aguanta la ebullición sin problemas.

Normalmente la solanina no da muchos problemas a nadie pero no deja de ser un veneno y ha habido casos de muertes por comer patatas con alto contenido de solanina. Yo siempre pelo las patatas y si contiene zonas verdes también las quito.

Sobre los análisis, con los de la SS le basta a cualquier persona sana y si eres deportista aconsejable un examen rutinario de corazón, etc cada cierto tiempo. Todo lo demás no es necesario si no existen problemas.

Pero lo dicho, si uno quiere analizarse hasta el movimiento de pestañas pues adelante que cada cual es libre y se gasta su dinero como quiere.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú si que te deslizas bien de un sitio a otro.
> 
> Aquí no se prohibe nada a nadie, se explica el porqué ciertos productos cosiderados alimentos no lo son y sus inconvenientes, después cada uno es libre de consumirlos o no.
> 
> ...



Yo como todas las semanas algo de patatas y arroz, pero mis principales fuentes de hidratos a diario son alimentos como el boniato, zanahoria, chirivias, nabicoles, calabazas, un poco de miel y los frutos secos. 

Da la casualidad que lo que mas como son pistachos (28gr hidratos/100) y pipas de girasol (20 gr). Las pipas de calabaza tambien me gustan mucho y suelo pillar de vez en cuando, que hay que joderse pero tiene 54 gr de hidratos /100.

Yo no hago deporte a diario como Zapatitos, aunque mi trabajo no es nada sedentario, y con esas cantidades de hidratos voy sobrado y la mayoria de la poblacion no necesita mas.


----------



## elmastonto (27 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si no comes ningún producto basado en el trigo parece que vayas a estropear tu salud y te vayas a morir cuando eso es una estupidez porque el trigo no contiene nada esencial para la vida humana que no puedas conseguir por otro lado.



Tampoco, precisamente el trigo común moderno (aestivum) he dicho anteriormente que me parece una muy mala opción como cereal, no por el refinado, sino por la hibridación que ha sufrido para potenciar su producción alterando su adn y haciéndolo más reactivo en lectinas (no el gluten) y mecanismos de defensa de la planta que lo han convertido en cada vez más problemático y/o proinflamatorio.

Así que no, no es el trigo. Es lo de las harinas (y el azúcar) lo que rechina verlo en todos medios borreguiles actuales como fuentes llegadas directas del averno. Cereales existen variantes del trigo tradicionales que no han sufrido ese proceso de hibridación; está la escaña, escanda, espelta... hasta de la avena que dices que tomas (que sepas que tb está refinada/procesada y su grasa oxidada, a no ser que la compres en grano fresco que germine) puedes hacer HARINA con un simple molido, Y QUÉ?? ya pasa a ser algo demoníaco?

Y no me lloréis que si es que en el supermercado todo es con trigo común bla bla bla... pq tiene bemoles que tanto bramar que si la comida industrial y demás, y luego habláis de supermercados, quién os manda comprar en un super, es que no hay más opciones? En casi todas las ciudades por no hablar de pueblos, existe algún obrador artesano de panes, con harinas tradicionales como las que comento, no de la "industria", elaborados con masa madre, etc. Eso tb son harinas sabes? además de un alimento fermentado, y si no eres celíaco, muy digestivo, Es un alimento más, que gusta a la mayoría, y que tp es que haya que comerlo todos los días, pero aporta variedad que es algo muy importante en una dieta.

Será mejor lo que les ocurre a algunos usuarios como han dicho aquí, que por seguir ciegamente estás recomendaciones absolutistas, y censurar alimentos prohibidos, un día se permitió el "lujo" (con sentimiento de culpabilidad) de comprar una hogaza de pan artesano y que salivaba sólo de verla. Eso sí que es cojonudo... o nos ponemos ciegos, o nos ponemos el cinturón de castidad. En realidad, en lo profundo de vuestra mentalidad no buscáis soluciones realistas basadas en el equilibrio, sino buscar algo que sea más sostenible -o menos nocivo- pero continuando en la misma dinámica; con las harinas y pastas no podemos, uhmm, busquemos otra cosa que podamos tener "barra libre" y que parezca que funcione en cuanto a que no engordemos. Y al final, la realidad no es así, se alcanza corriguiendo desequilibrios, no demonizando y glorificando grupos de alimentos. Pan, harinas pastas ->> vas al infierno. Grasas, carne, panceta, jamón ->> me pongo las botas y todo OK porque "no engordo".


Y respecto a las analíticas bueno, me comparas echar un ojo al menos una vez en 30-40 años a cosas como el estado tiroideo, la sensibilidad a la insulina, lípidos vldl... con no se qué de las pestañas, pues vale xD. Te fias de todo lo que dicen los médicos de cabezera de la SS que el 90%, no es que sean malos ojo, pero forman parte de un sistema que en muchas cosas está anclado "siglos" por detrás en información y a merced de intereses de las farmacéuticas .. como los que hace años -y alguno aún hoy- sigue creyendo en la teoría de la colesterolemia, y así con todo.. pues tú sabrás. No se trata de someterse a un "examen genético", ni de ir por la vida hipocondríaco preocupado por todo; pero sí que hay cosas muy interesantes que predicen con años de antelación el posible desarrollo de muchas patologías que no presentan síntomas hasta que se hacen patentes. Pero bueno, precaución para qué, aquí hasta que no pasa nada todo va bien.. mentalidad made in Spain 100%.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Tampoco, precisamente el trigo común moderno (aestivum) he dicho anteriormente que me parece una muy mala opción como cereal, no por el refinado, sino por la hibridación que ha sufrido para potenciar su producción alterando su adn y haciéndolo más reactivo en lectinas (no el gluten) y mecanismos de defensa de la planta que lo han convertido en cada vez más problemático y/o proinflamatorio.
> 
> Así que no, no es el trigo. Es lo de las harinas (y el azúcar) lo que rechina verlo en todos medios borreguiles actuales como fuentes llegadas directas del averno. Cereales existen variantes del trigo tradicionales que no han sufrido ese proceso de hibridación; está la escaña, escanda, espelta... hasta de la avena que dices que tomas (que sepas que tb está refinada/procesada y su grasa oxidada, a no ser que la compres en grano fresco que germine) puedes hacer HARINA con un simple molido, Y QUÉ?? ya pasa a ser algo demoníaco?
> 
> ...



Te esta costando caerte del guindo pero poco a poco estas llegando a las conclusiones que hemos llegado aqui desde hace mas de tres años.

Justo lo que acabas de explicar sobre el trigo moderno lo puedes leer en infinidad de paginas del hilo.

Aqui simplemente abogamos por meternos al cuerpo alimentos lo menos procesados posibles.

La harina de trigo moderno por su alteracion y su refinado es problematica consumida a diario.

La mayoria de la poblacion no tiene acceso a esos otros cereales y desconocen lo pernicioso del pan que compran en los supermercados.

Aqui ninguno somos talibanes de la dieta. Tenemos la informacion y la aplicamos cocinando nuestra propia comida como se ha hecho toda la vida.

Si salgo un dia caen cervezas, montaditos y lo que haga falta. Luego son dos dias inflamado y vuelta al orden. Sabemos que no es bueno comerse una barra de pan a diario ni tampoco dos gintonic.

El problema es que todo esta montado para que muy poca gente sepa estas cosas y consuma toda la mierda posible.

Mi crio estaba con algunos kilos de mas y simplemente cambiando a pan de espelta (en el pueblo que vivo lo encuentro facil), la leche por yogures y procurando que mierdopizzas y guarrerias no coma muchas, en dos meses esta en su peso.

Aqui lo que se trata es de informar no se porque os jode tanto.

El resto de cereales integrales no creo que sean tan dañinos pero como tengo clarisimo que tampoco son necesarios en la nutricion humana pues decido no incluirlos en mi dieta en cantidades apreciables.


----------



## zapatitos (27 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo pongo en spoiler porque menudo tocho para encima no decir nada.

Por si no lo sabes ya te lo digo yo, la avena la someten a un ligero tostado a baja temperatura porque sino enranciaría en cuestíon de pocos días y no habría ser humano capaz de comérsela, ni el más masoquista entre los masoquistas.

El azúcar no tiene ninguna utilidad como alimento, es que ni siquiera es un alimento sino una droga y funciona de forma similar a la cocaina y las anfetaminas.

En el fondo de mi mente solo está llevar la vida más saludable y activa que me sea posible y eso es lo que intento, tus elucubraciones tienes todo el derecho a hacerlas pero a mí personalmente no me interesan.

Y sobre los análisis, yo no comparo nada. Simplemente tengo suficiente con los de las SS y además no me espero a que me los interprete el médico sino que se interpretarlos. El día en que vea algo sospechoso no tengas ninguna duda que ya removeré cielo y tierra para asegurarme bien de lo que ocurre como ya hice cuando me descubrieron una arritmia. Pero mientras tanto como dice el Mota....Ir pues podemos ir pero ir pa ná es tontería.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (27 May 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por si no lo sabes ya te lo digo yo, la avena la someten a un ligero tostado a baja temperatura porque sino enranciaría en cuestíon de pocos días y no habría ser humano capaz de comérsela, ni el más masoquista entre los masoquistas.



Sí espera, me lo vas a contar tú a mí nada que toque nutrición lo más mínimo jaja.

El proceso al que te refieres se lo hacen al grano (el se vende como grano) para que los AG no enrancien. Pero tú no compras avena en grano, compras los copos, "oatmeal". Esos se refinan con métodos más agresivos,

"In the conditioning process, moisture content is increased before the groats pass through a kiln where they are heated using dry heat radiators to a temperature of *approximately 215 degrees F*."
Oat Milling Process | North American Millers' Association

La mayor parte de las grasas, aunque tp son muchas, son insaturadas. Como sabes tanto de nutrición ya sabrás lo que ocurre a ese tipo de grasas cuando se les somete a esas temperaturas.

Respecto a la avena no refinada consumida tradicional, partiendo del grano con un flaker,





Y dejando en remojo en medio ácido y posterior cocción. Pero claro eso lleva tiempo ehhh. Así que bueno, me tiro a la comercial refinada. Soy tan falso que en internet libro una cruzada contra los cereales refinados que no me gustan, pero los refinados que yo tomo les aplico otro filtro distinto y de eso no digo ni mú.





> El azúcar no tiene *ninguna utilidad como alimento*, es que ni siquiera es un alimento sino una droga y funciona de forma similar a la cocaina y las anfetaminas.



Ninguna utilidad?? Tiene la más básica de todas, la ENERGÉTICA. Si te dejan en una isla desierta y te dan a elegir entre sólo azúcar de caña o extraído de fruta deshidratada, y por otro te dejan los sólidos restantes de vitaminas y minerales, a ver con cuál ibas a durar más xDD.

Las kcal, aunque se necesiten más cosas, SON LA BASE MÁS IMPRESCINDBIBLE DE LA DIETA. Y lo comparas con fármacos acalóricos, claro que sí campeón.


Y que un tío que dice que las naranjas al hacer zumo se pierden no se cuántas vitaminas y minerales (precisamente hidrosolubles jaja) se permita ir con esos aires...

Dios.. vuestra ignorancia dá una grima horrible, que se acentúa aún más con la arrogancia con la que habláis. Claro estáis acostumbrados a ir de listos con gente que no sabe nada, y pensáis que todo el mundo es igual.


----------



## zapatitos (27 May 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Osease que tú te compras la avena en grano, te la mueles y te la comes sin tostar, sin ablandar y sin hacerle un cocinado previo. Si lo haces así mi enhorabuena porque tienes un estómago que ni un caballo porque la mayoría de los humanos necesitamos que se procese para poder consumirla.

A mí los ejemplos estúpidos de elegir chorradas me sirven aún menos que el azúcar. Si me sueltan en una isla y tengo que subsistir si hace falta te como a tí. A ver quien viviría más tiempo tú comiendo azúcar o yo asándote en una barbacoa.

Estamos hablando de nutrición en una sociedad donde no hay escasez de alimentos como en la que por lo menos vivo yo y no en en una sociedad donde luchas por alimentarte para subsistir. Si yo tengo que subsistir ya te digo que te como a tí si hace falta.

En la sociedad que vivimos el azúcar no tiene ninguna utilidad y solo sirve como adicción para unos y como forma de rellenarse los bolsillos para otros. 

Repito por si no te has enterado, en una isla donde Cristo perdió las zapatillas me comería un saco de azúcar y a tí de postre.

Y encima ahora me vienes con lo de las calorías que tienen la misma utilidad que el azúcar osease ninguna. Yo te puedo demostrar que con dos dietas de 2500 Calorías pero diferentes proporciones de carbohidratos, proteinas y grasas tu cuerpo va a reaccionar muy distinto y con una perderás grasa y con la otra incluso podrás engordar. Lo que importa es la proporción de los nutrientes y no las calorías.

Saludos.


----------



## arathir (27 May 2017)

«En una dieta de adelgazamiento hay 5 decretos reales que no son negociables»

María Teresa Barahona lleva treinta años al frente de su consulta como nutricionista especializada en la pérdida de peso. En todo ese tiempo, ha comprobado que «el problema no son los kilos, el problema es la causa que provoca tener kilos de más». «Si tu no quitas la causa, no quitas los kilos», asegura. Barahona, autora también del libro «¡Qué divertido es comer fruta!», enfocado a crear hábitos saludables en los primeros años de un niño, atiende en la clínica iQTRA Medicina Avanzada.

—Lo principal en una dieta es, según usted, el apoyo psicológico.

—A mi juicio, es básico acompañar una dieta de adelgazamiento con terapia comportamental. Es importantísimo cambiar el comportamiento de la persona a la hora de comer. Cada uno debe aprender a identificar sus emociones, cómo actúan las personas que tiene a su alrededor sobre su alimentación, quienes son los saboteadores de su dieta (qué personas no van a ayudar en la consecución del objetivo de adelgazar), sus momentos especialmente peligrosos (comidas de trabajo, viajes)... y cómo actuar ante ellos. A esto hay que añadir algo muy importante: la dieta se debe adaptar a la vida y no la vida a la dieta. Es decir, por estar haciendo una dieta no hay que dejar de salir o viajar, lo que hay que hacer es aprender a gestionar la alimentación en «tu vida», sea cual sea esta. También el ejercicio, el descanso, el estrés son importantes... En definitiva, se trata de aprender a poner en marcha un estilo de vida saludable y pensar que en primer lugar hay que hacer una buena alimentación para estar sanos y, si además no engordamos, estaremos más sanos todavía.

—En principio, parece que todos nos sabemos la teoría para adelgazar.

—Pero una cosa es la teoría y otra la práctica. Mucha gente sabe que no tiene que usar la VISA y luego le pasan una factura de 3.000 euros a final de mes. Cambie eso por calorías. A la hora de adelgazar hay muchos factores que influyen, independientemente de la comida, y cinco reales decretos que no se negocian. Son cinco requisitos indispensables si queremos adelgazar y, por ende, tener una alimentación y un estilo de vida sano y equilibrado: Masticar lentamente las comidas, hacer cinco ingestas al día, beber dos litros de agua, hacer ejercicio constante y regular de acuerdo con mi entrenamiento y adecuación física, tener una buena gestión de las emociones (autoestima, control del estrés, autogratificaciones...).

—Otra frase común oída en consulta es «si yo no como, no sé cómo engordo».

—Esto es algo muy subjetivo, aunque puede ser cierto que algunas personas que comen poco puedan engordar ya que, seguramente, si no hay patología que lo justifique, llevan una vida muy sendentaria que hará que quemen muy pocas calorías al final del día.

—Usted asegura que «no existen alimentos que engorden o que adelgacen».

—No, no existen. Para entenderlo, podríamos poner el siguiente ejemplo: imaginemos que tenemos una cuenta corriente abierta y que, en vez de euros, tenemos calorías. Todo lo que como «entra en mi cuenta» y todo lo que consumo «sale de mi cuenta» y, obviamente, las cuentas nos tienen que cuadrar. Dependerá pues de las calorías que tenga cada alimento, de la cantidad del mismo que tomemos y del tipo de actividad física que hagamos, ya que no será lo mismo dar un paseo de diez minutos que correr una hora. Todo cuenta.

—Entonces, lo del a mí todo me engorda y a ti no, ¿tendría sentido?

—No exactamente. El sobrepeso y la obesidad están causados por factores genéticos (que podemos conocer a través de un test genético) y por factores externos, como es nuestro estilo de vida. Cada personas es distinta y, por tanto, no debemos compararnos.

—¿Qué información nos ofrece un test genético de la obesidad?

—Un test genético proporciona una información muy válida para poder actuar con mayor rentabilidad sobre los factores externos que si dependen de nosotros, como son el ejercicio, la alimentación, el estrés... Ya que nos dirá cuánto influyen estos sobre nuestro peso y así sabremos si, para perder dos kilos que hemos cogido en Navidad, por ejemplo, tendremos que hacer más ejercicio, tomar menos carbohidratos o hacer una dieta más baja en calorías. Pero ojo, un test genético ofrece información muy útil, pero no es milagroso.

—Usted dice que otra clave en un proceso de adelgazamiento es organizarse, hacer la compra, y por supuesto, cocinar.

—Si no haces una buena compra, no podrás cocinar y, por tanto, nunca vas a comer bien y menos aún vas a poder seguir una dieta. En este sentido, la planificación es super importante, mucho más de lo que pueda parecer a simple vista.

—¿Cuáles son las claves principales a la hora de hacer la lista de la compra?

—Mi consejo sería que previamente organizáramos el menú de la semana, mediante papel y lápiz, un excell o cualquiera de las múltiples aplicaciones que existen hoy en día. Para eso es básico decidir qué vamos a comer cada día y a partir de ahí, ver lo que tenemos en la despensa, frigo y congelador, y qué es lo que nos falta y necesitamos comprar. Con esto último haremos la lista de la compra, con la que en muy poco tiempo saldremos del supermercado habiendo comprado lo que nos hacía falta y no las mil cosas que solemos comprar. Además así tendremos la seguridad de que cuando vayamos a cocinar, dispondremos de todos los ingredientes necesarios para cocinar platos saludables.

—¿Qué es lo que nunca debería faltar en esa lista?

—En nuestra despensa, nevera y congelador siempre debería haber lo siguiente: En la despensa, productos básicos como pasta, arroz, legumbres, patatas, conservas de pescado, leche, aceite... Sería conveniente tener alguna conserva de legumbres, que nos permitiese hacer una ensalada en cinco minutos o de verduras, que bastará rehogar un poquito para tener un plato rico y sano en un momento por si, ocasionalmente, no tenemos tiempo o no hemos podido hacer la compra. En la nevera, debería haber yogures, huevos, fruta, verdura... y en el congelador, dos tipos de alimentos: Los perecederos, carne, pescado, pan, y los cocinados: las albóndigas, el pisto, las lentejas, la carne asada, el caldo...

—¿Cómo es un día cualquiera en la dieta de María Teresa Barahona?

—A las 6:30 me tomo un café con leche, con una tostada con mermelada casera, hecha por mi. Sobre las 8:30 otro café con leche. A media mañana una fruta, casi siempre otro café. En la comida tomo carbohidratos (pasta, arroz, legumbres) siempre con verdura, y hago plato único sin postre. Por la tarde, fruta, yogur o galletas sencillas. Por la noche proteína, en forma de carne, pescado o huevos y más verdura. Como de todo menos queso, que no me gusta.

—Cuando estamos a dieta, ¿es sano permitirse alguna licencia de vez en cuando?

—Hay que tener en cuenta que existen dos tipos de hambre, el hambre «física», y el hambre «psicológica», y en cada comida que realicemos hay que satisfacer las dos. El hambre «física» lo resolvemos de cualquier forma, con un filete y una ensalada de lechuga. Pero el hambre «psicológica» supone que el plato esté bien presentado, el mantel y el plato sean bonitos, que no veamos la televisión, no escribamos mensajes por el móvil... Y sí, podemos, y debemos, de alguna forma, «darnos esa licencia». Más vale el 80% de una alimentación correcta durante toda la vida, que el 100% de la alimentación correcta solo un mes. Ese 20% da para mucho, y para cada persona significará una cosa: un choricito en una barbacoa familiar el domingo, una pizza con el novio el viernes... en lo que cada uno quiera invertir sus calorías. Una frase que digo siempre a mis pacientes es «más vale un bombón de vez en cuando que no la caja cuando no puedo más» para poder disfrutarlo y no sentir culpabilidad. No somos perfectos, ni lo queremos ser.

«En una dieta de adelgazamiento hay 5 decretos reales que no son negociables»


----------



## sada (29 May 2017)

arathir dijo:


> «En una dieta de adelgazamiento hay 5 decretos reales que no son negociables»
> 
> María Teresa Barahona lleva treinta años al frente de su consulta como nutricionista especializada en la pérdida de peso. En todo ese tiempo, ha comprobado que «el problema no son los kilos, el problema es la causa que provoca tener kilos de más». «Si tu no quitas la causa, no quitas los kilos», asegura. Barahona, autora también del libro «¡Qué divertido es comer fruta!», enfocado a crear hábitos saludables en los primeros años de un niño, atiende en la clínica iQTRA Medicina Avanzada.
> 
> ...



yo no digo nada pero la señora está gordita


----------



## Venator (29 May 2017)

La cuestión es que ha llegado el calor y el aligeramiento de ropa y se ve al 90% de la gente con sobrepeso. Si te pones a mirarlo fríamente, el panorama es desolador. 

Entre los metros y metros de estanterías llenas de morralla alimentaria de los supermercados y la moda esta de desayunar y merendar como si no hubiera un mañana en los "Graniers" y demás tiendas para zampabollos... 

El sábado entré en un bar a tomar un café y aquello era un frenesí alucinante de gente pidiendo cruasanes, tostadas y zumos a las 10 de la mañana para irse de compras o paseo...:: Yo paso una mañana de montaña o mtb con un plátano y un litro de agua.

No me extraña que luego todo esté lleno de gente haciendo esa especie de running y de charos en leggins volviendo de zumba intentando bajar esos _kilillos_ de más


----------



## Azrael_II (29 May 2017)

Llevo meses siguiendo vuestros consejos y he adelgazado unos 12 kilos y se me empiezan a notar las abdomimales  . A parte de eso me siento menos cansado

Este fin de semana he tenido dos compromisos. Pizzas y pastas. Ambos invitado y postres azucarados por un tubo.. no pude decir que no si no exclusión social. Eso mas cervezas y gin tonics

Pues bien

Me he pesado y 3 kilos más que el Viernes...

3 kilos :: me esperaba 1 o 2 pero 3??

Evidentemente los iré perdiendo esta semana.. pero me costarà mínimo hasta el jueves o viernes... Así que creo que he perdido una semana

Algún consejo?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (29 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Llevo meses siguiendo vuestros consejos y he adelgazado unos 12 kilos y se me empiezan a notar las abdomimales  . A parte de eso me siento menos cansado
> 
> Este fin de semana he tenido dos compromisos. Pizzas y pastas. Ambos invitado y postres azucarados por un tubo.. no pude decir que no si no exclusión social. Eso mas cervezas y gin tonics
> 
> ...



Sigue con tu dieta normal y no te ralles, la mayoría de ese peso es agua retenida que pronto mearás.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Llevo meses siguiendo vuestros consejos y he adelgazado unos 12 kilos y se me empiezan a notar las abdomimales  . A parte de eso me siento menos cansado
> 
> Este fin de semana he tenido dos compromisos. Pizzas y pastas. Ambos invitado y postres azucarados por un tubo.. no pude decir que no si no exclusión social. Eso mas cervezas y gin tonics
> 
> ...



Si eres un tio grande dos o tres kilos no es nada que no mees en media semana.

Nos pasa a todos, al menos yo me hincho como un globo cuando me salgo del orden. 

Una forma de deshincharse mas rapido es hacer el famoso ayuno de 24 horas. Si llevas ya dos o tres meses no te deberia de costar mucho. Come ordenadamente y en cantidad el lunes y hazlo el martes que a veces el ayuno despues de la bacanal no sienta bien del todo, al haber tenido la insulina por las nubes todo el fin de semana.


----------



## sada (29 May 2017)

Venator dijo:


> La cuestión es que ha llegado el calor y el aligeramiento de ropa y se ve al 90% de la gente con sobrepeso. Si te pones a mirarlo fríamente, el panorama es desolador.
> 
> Entre los metros y metros de estanterías llenas de morralla alimentaria de los supermercados y la moda esta de desayunar y merendar como si no hubiera un mañana en los "Graniers" y demás tiendas para zampabollos...
> 
> ...



jajaja me parto


----------



## zapatitos (29 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Llevo meses siguiendo vuestros consejos y he adelgazado unos 12 kilos y se me empiezan a notar las abdomimales  . A parte de eso me siento menos cansado
> 
> Este fin de semana he tenido dos compromisos. Pizzas y pastas. Ambos invitado y postres azucarados por un tubo.. no pude decir que no si no exclusión social. Eso mas cervezas y gin tonics
> 
> ...



Está claro que si frecuentas a un tipo de gente tienes que seguir sus costumbres porque si no estás fuera de sitio. Yo no tengo problemas porque suelo frecuentar gente más o menos sana y aficionada al deporte que aunque puedan beber y ponerse a comer porquerías comprenden que tú no lo hagas y no te suelen dar la chapa.

Pero si quieres seguir un estilo de vida y a rajatabla no tienes más remedio que cambiar de amistades, es como si yo cuando dejé de beber y consumir drogas hubiera pretendido seguir con las mismas amistades del barrio que seguían a lo suyo metiéndose de todo, habría estado fuera de lugar así que había solo dos opciones o seguir con lo mismo o dejar todas las amistades, cambiar incluso de residencia y buscarme otras nuevas que es lo hice.

Esto tampoco es tan extremo y lo puedes compaginar llevando casi todo el rato un estilo de vida y saltártelo cuando tengas compromiso, es solo un ejemplo. Pero yo personalmente siempre he preferido juntarme con gente que respete mi forma de vivir que no juntarme con gente por obligación y temor a que me excluyan socialmente. Si pierdo amistades (que ya las perdí todas en su día por abandonar el estilo de vida que llevaba) ya me las buscaré para encontrar otras que es lo que hice.

Saludos.


----------



## Indignado (29 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Este fin de semana he tenido dos compromisos. Pizzas y pastas. Ambos invitado y postres azucarados por un tubo.. no pude decir que no si no exclusión social.



Bobadas , yo les diría "ufff , me han diagnósticado que soy intolerante al gluten y no puedo abusar" , cualquier persona normal no tendría problema en ser buen anfitrión y preparar otro tipo de comida.

Por no decir que aveces cuando nos ponen un postre azucarado delante en realidad somos incapaces de decir no y comer fruta , es más fácil engañarnos a nosotros mismo con lo del "es que era un compromiso"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Llevo meses siguiendo vuestros consejos y he adelgazado unos 12 kilos y se me empiezan a notar las abdomimales  . A parte de eso me siento menos cansado
> 
> Este fin de semana he tenido dos compromisos. Pizzas y pastas. Ambos invitado y postres azucarados por un tubo.. no pude decir que no si no exclusión social. Eso mas cervezas y gin tonics
> 
> ...



Es irremediable, yo este finde de viaje con la familia, comida basura, dulces tíicos donde vayas, y un largo etc de cubatas y cervezas cada dos por tres. Casi cuatro kilos del finde... hoy estoy con un ayuno de 24h, y el resto de la semana seguiré con mi típico 18/6


----------



## enladrillador (29 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Llevo meses siguiendo vuestros consejos y he adelgazado unos 12 kilos y se me empiezan a notar las abdomimales  . A parte de eso me siento menos cansado
> 
> Este fin de semana he tenido dos compromisos. Pizzas y pastas. Ambos invitado y postres azucarados por un tubo.. no pude decir que no si no exclusión social. Eso mas cervezas y gin tonics
> 
> ...



PIzzas y pastas te hacen engordar tanto tan rapido?

Puede que tengas algun tipo de intolerancia al gluten.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> PIzzas y pastas te hacen engordar tanto tan rapido?
> 
> Puede que tengas algun tipo de intolerancia al gluten.



Casi toda la población la tiene, en mayor o menor medida, sobre todo al gluten del trigo moderno, que genéticamente se parece al trigo antiguo lo que una garrapata a un elefante africano.


----------



## piru (29 May 2017)

*Dermatitis herpetiforme*

Hay una enfermedad cutánea relacionada directamente con el gluten:

Dermatitis herpetiforme

"Está generalmente aceptado que se trata de la manifestación en la piel de la enfermedad celíaca.5 ·6 Diversas investigaciones sobre la DH han demostrado que no es sólo una enfermedad ampollosa de la piel, sino que se trata de un trastorno cutáneo-intestinal causado por una intolerancia al gluten de la dieta.1 Todos los pacientes con DH presentan diversos problemas relacionados con la ingestión de alimentos que contienen gluten, si bien solo una minoría experimenta síntomas digestivos.1 ·2"

Dermatitis herpetiforme - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Cuando el gluten ataca la piel

Dermapixel: Cuando el gluten ataca la piel


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2017)

piru dijo:


> Hay una enfermedad cutánea relacionada directamente con el gluten:
> 
> Dermatitis herpetiforme
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que le pasaba a mi mujer de manera leve, en las axilas, le hicieron las pruebas y le sacaron intolerancia media-alta al gluten. Y así con muchas otras enfermedades autoinmunes para las que nos gastamos, como sociedad, miles y miles de millones... Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Rauxa (29 May 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> PIzzas y pastas te hacen engordar tanto tan rapido?
> 
> Puede que tengas algun tipo de intolerancia al gluten.



La grasa no se acumula tan rápido. Como han dicho es más por una cuestión de retención de líquidos e inflamación intestinal. Y a la par algo de grasa, pero fíjate que hay gente que come muy mal y sube 5 kilos de grasa al año. O sea, que no es tan rápido.
Con lo cual, esta retención e hinchazón a los pocos días de volver a hacer las cosas bien, vuelven a bajar. 

Cuando uno peca mucho y luego estás las primeras 48 horas haciendo la paleo 100%, verás que ese segundo día tienes muchas ganas de orinar. Yo incluso tengo que levantarme a media noche para ir al baño, cosa que no hago nunca. El cuerpo rápidamente pierde ese líquido sobrante.

Yo llevo 2 findes consecutivos de bodas. Obviamente me he hinchado de todo y la báscula marca 2 kgs de más. LA última fue este sábado. Domingo ayuno de 24 horas y hoy ayuno hasta la comida, (paleo 100%) y dentro de un rato cenaré (paleo 100%). Con el ayuno de ayer y las dos comidas paleo de hoy, mañana por la mañana cuando me pese habré ya bajado 1 kgs. Martes-miércoles mearé más de lo normal y jueves-viernes estaré en mi peso óptimo. 
Ya es mucho tiempo así y me conozco. 
Lo del gluten, celíaco.... Hay 3 tipos de "enfermedades"
- Alergia al gluten (quien lo sea, lo sabe seguro. Es un mínimo % de gente que lo sufre)
- Sensibilidad al gluten
- Intolerancia al gluten 

Yo tengo sensibilidad al gluten que intuyo que es lo que nos pasa a la mayoría y esta enfermedad es conocida desde hace muy poco tiempo:
- Cansancio
- Hinchazón
- Dolores
- Cambios de comportamiento brusco
- Retención de líquidos
- Problemas de piel: dermatitis, excemas...

Los expertos recomiendan dejar el gluten y si se ve que nuestra calidad de vida mejora pues es sensibilidad al gluten.

---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 20:39 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eso es lo que le pasaba a mi mujer de manera leve, en las axilas, le hicieron las pruebas y le sacaron intolerancia media-alta al gluten. Y así con muchas otras enfermedades autoinmunes para las que nos gastamos, como sociedad, miles y miles de millones... Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.



Yo en estas dos semanas no paro de rascarme. Cuando era pequeño tenía muchos problemas de piel, todo el día rascandome y produciéndome heridas. (parte interna de los brazos y parte de atrás de la pierna) Des de hace 10 años que hago la paleo, que se solucionaron todos los problemas. 
Ahora bien, a la que estoy 1-2 días pecando de lo lindo, a rascarme toca.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Casi toda la población la tiene, en mayor o menor medida, sobre todo al gluten del trigo moderno, que genéticamente se parece al trigo antiguo lo que una garrapata a un elefante africano.



La gracia es que el estado normal de todo el que lo toma es estar inflamado, retencion de liquidos, la tripa. 

Dejas de tomarlo y dices, joder pues no era tan normal!!

Es una mochila de dos kilos que vuelve ipso facto en cuanto te metes harina o azucar en el cuerpo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> La grasa no se acumula tan rápido. Como han dicho es más por una cuestión de retención de líquidos e inflamación intestinal. Y a la par algo de grasa, pero fíjate que hay gente que come muy mal y sube 5 kilos de grasa al año. O sea, que no es tan rápido.
> Con lo cual, esta retención e hinchazón a los pocos días de volver a hacer las cosas bien, vuelven a bajar.
> 
> Cuando uno peca mucho y luego estás las primeras 48 horas haciendo la paleo 100%, verás que ese segundo día tienes muchas ganas de orinar. Yo incluso tengo que levantarme a media noche para ir al baño, cosa que no hago nunca. El cuerpo rápidamente pierde ese líquido sobrante.
> ...



Además en mi mujer se unía a una anemia que también desapareció y a una mancha de vitíligo en el brazo que en cuanto prueba el gluten le vuelve a aparecer. En casa lo tenemos muy claro, yo sencillamente me hincho como globo y tengo algunos problemas intestinales, desde que hago la paleo no sé lo que es una diarrea.

---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 21:12 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> La gracia es que el estado normal de todo el que lo toma es estar inflamado, retencion de liquidos, la tripa.
> 
> Dejas de tomarlo y dices, joder pues no era tan normal!!
> 
> Es una mochila de dos kilos que vuelve ipso facto en cuanto te metes harina o azucar en el cuerpo.



Si sólo fuera la mochila... pero es que lleva aparejado un alto riesgo de cardiopatías, la famosa relación entre lo que mide tu barriga y tu peso y tu altura para diagnosticar un posible infarto sigue vigente, lo que ha cambiado es el sospechoso habitual que antes eran las grasas naturales...


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Además en mi mujer se unía a una anemia que también desapareció y a una mancha de vitíligo en el brazo que en cuanto prueba el gluten le vuelve a aparecer. En casa lo tenemos muy claro, yo sencillamente me hincho como globo y tengo algunos problemas intestinales, desde que hago la paleo no sé lo que es una diarrea.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 21:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Claro porque lo del perimetro abdominal es un marcador estadistico claro, pero a la hora de echar el muerto a alguien ya se encargo el tal Ancel Keys de apañar los datos. Y la industria alimentaria a su vez apañando estudios sobre la grasa para tirar balones fuera.

Con eso, con el colesterol y con todo, pero el trigo y el azucar habia que sacarlo de la ecuacion. El reportaje de la dos que se linko es muy esclarecedor.


----------



## Indignado (29 May 2017)

Asturias la comunidad con más obesos , ¿Responsable? el chorizo a la sidra y demasiadas calorías


Asturias, la comunidad con más obesidad de España: "Un menú puede tener 2.100 calorías" - YouTube

aquí más : LA SEXTA TV | Asturias, la comunidad con más obesidad de España: "Un menú puede tener entre 2.100 y 2.500 calorías"


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Asturias la comunidad con más obesos , ¿Responsable? el chorizo a la sidra y demasiadas calorías
> 
> 
> Asturias, la comunidad con más obesidad de España: "Un menú puede tener 2.100 calorías" - YouTube
> ...



Y mi culo un futbolín.

Responsable, el pimple, fin.

En este estudio de 2008, vemos que el consumo de alcohol medio en Asturias es de:

- ~0,8 copas de vino a diario y 1,1 los fines de semana
- ~0,5 cañas de cerveza a diario y 1 los fines de semana
- ~0,5 vasos de sidra a diario y 2 los fines de semana
- ~0,6 cubatas los fines de semana

Y esa es la media, contando con que el 49% (o sea, la mitad) declaran no haber tomado alcohol el último año.

O sea, que en realidad la media en el subgrupo de los que sí beben es EL DOBLE.

O sea, que un asturianu de pro (asturianos abstemios, qué será lo siguiente) toma a la semana:

- unas 12 copas de vino (265 g de alcohol)
- unas 9 cañas (70g de alcohol y 90 de azúcar)
- unos 13 vasos de sidra (100g de alcohol y 130 de azúcar)
- unos 2 o 3 cubatas (40 g de alcohol y 40-60 de azúcar)

Si a una dieta (sea como sea) le enchufas *un extra diario medio* de 70 g de alcohol y 40 g de azúcar, lo tienes que te cagas para acabar obeso (y posiblemente cirrótico)

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 10:07 ----------




enladrillador dijo:


> PIzzas y pastas te hacen engordar tanto tan rapido?
> 
> Puede que tengas algun tipo de intolerancia al gluten.



Más bien, puede que seas medianamente deportista, tengas los depósitos de glucógeno hepático y muscular a medio gas por la lowcarb, y una sobrecarga de pizzas y azúcar te los rellene a tope...

...junto con casi 4 gramos de agua por gramo de glucosa.


----------



## Raullucu (30 May 2017)

Sí, en Asturias se bebe mucho, sobre todo la gente mayor: todos tienen barrigón. Y la sidra gusta, y cuando tomas unos culetes caen un par de botellas por cabeza con facilidad. Pero ojo, aunque tengamos una pan horroroso también se come mucho, muchísimo.


----------



## sada (30 May 2017)

tiene gracia que el programa lo haga Glòria Serra


----------



## Azrael_II (30 May 2017)

Cuanto compartis de esto?


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 May 2017)

Lo de que los pasteles tienen que ser algo excepcional. Fin.


----------



## angek (30 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Cuanto compartis de esto?



Lo que más o menos manifiestan los del hilo es dejar intacta la pirámide, pero quitando el tramo de los cereales y colocarlo sobre la cúspide.

Y los pasteles, al cubo.

Edit: Al cubo de la basura, digo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Cuanto compartis de esto?



Dale la vuelta y elimina los pasteles y ahí la tienes!


----------



## el cura (31 May 2017)

Medio mes después de este comentario que hice...

A pesar de:

+ Haberse zampado un día un plato enorme de macarrones en casa de su madre.

+ Haberse zampado una bolsita de lacasitos este mismo domingo.

+ Estar embarazada de 5 semanas (cuando escribí esto no lo sabía)

Ha perdido algo más de 2 kilos en 2 semanas. Pesaba 60 kilos, está en 57.7 esta mañana.

Ayer la matrona en las pautas nutricionales nos dijo que poquita grasa. Que un poco de queso está bien pero con mucha moderación y cosas así.

No se si le hará caso o no. Al menos si que ponía en las pautas que limitar las harinas.



el cura dijo:


> Mi mujer se ve gorda y va a probar a comer un mes sin harinas ni azúcar, animada por mí.
> 
> Desayunaba todos los días 2 tostadas. Yo desayuno un revuelto de 3 huevos con bacon y queso y, además, queso fresco pero eso a ella no le entra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 May 2017)

el cura dijo:


> Medio mes después de este comentario que hice...
> 
> A pesar de:
> 
> ...



Pues lo primero de todo, enhorabuena.
Y aprovecha para dormir.

Hace unos meses leí esto y me llamó la atención, sobre todo por lo mucho que se parece a lo que mi santa y yo hicimos con la nena, y eso que de aquella (hace 5 años) yo ni había oído hablar de paleodietas, de insulinorresistencia, de ayuno, ni siquiera de cetosis.

Y la nena está como una rosa, cada día más alta, más guapa y más sana, y ha dormido (y nos ha dejado dormir) sin dar guerra desde aproximadamente *el tercer mes*. Igual algo hicimos bien...


----------



## Javiher (31 May 2017)

¡¡Interesante hilo!!

Gracias a todos que aportais, así podemos aprender los que no sabemos.

He leido que los carbohidratos hay que evitarlos porque se metabolizan en glucosa y eso es malo, pero no tengo claro que alimentos concretos son. Pongo la siguiente lista a ver si estoy en lo correcto, equivocado o hay que matizarlo:

Arroz blanco e integral.
Patatas.
Harinas blancas e integrales, de cereales, de maiz y de arroz. Incluye por ejemplo fideos y macarrones (con gluten y sin gluten).

¿es asi?


----------



## lost_77 (31 May 2017)

Javiher dijo:


> ¡¡Interesante hilo!!
> 
> Gracias a todos que aportais, así podemos aprender los que no sabemos.
> 
> ...



Básicamente harinas y azúcar, es decir, pan, patatas, pasta, pasteles


----------



## sada (1 Jun 2017)

hace días puse aquí unos enlaces que encontré por la red de un tío en Chile que está causando furor, Pedro Grez. Chile al parecer es un país con un altísimo índice de obesidad, y enfermedades derivadas. 
El tal Grez estudió este tipo de alimentación y ha realizado una adaptación de todo lo que estudió, obviamente ha adelgazado mucho, ha escrito un libro y se está convirtiendo en un fenómeno en su país. 
Él adapta la dieta digamos lchf pero ajustándola a los ritmos circadianos; recomienda consumir bien de grasa por la mañana y dejar los carbohidratos para la noche. Escribió el libro "Los mitos me tienen gord@ y enferm@" que en 2 semanas ya era best seller. Obviamente él bajó 25 kilos en 4 meses y revirtió una prediabetes y mejoró otros síntomas.
Pues bien sigo en face a varios grupos que han surgido en Chile: Método Grez grupo de ayuda y Unidos Metodo Grez(solo para mayores de edad) ...donde la gente pone sus experiencias, dudas y fotos; la verdad es que los cambios de la gente en muy poco tiempo impactan.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> hace días puse aquí unos enlaces que encontré por la red de un tío en Chile que está causando furor, Pedro Grez. Chile al parecer es un país con un altísimo índice de obesidad, y enfermedades derivadas.
> El tal Grez estudió este tipo de alimentación y ha realizado una adaptación de todo lo que estudió, obviamente ha adelgazado mucho, ha escrito un libro y se está convirtiendo en un fenómeno en su país.
> Él adapta la dieta digamos lchf pero ajustándola a los ritmos circadianos; recomienda consumir bien de grasa por la mañana y dejar los carbohidratos para la noche. Escribió el libro "Los mitos me tienen gord@ y enferm@" que en 2 semanas ya era best seller. Obviamente él bajó 25 kilos en 4 meses y revirtió una prediabetes y mejoró otros síntomas.
> Pues bien sigo en face a varios grupos que han surgido en Chile: Método Grez grupo de ayuda y Unidos Metodo Grez(solo para mayores de edad) ...donde la gente pone sus experiencias, dudas y fotos; la verdad es que los cambios de la gente en muy poco tiempo impactan.



Es solo una dieta cetogenica sin mas ,adornada con publicidad para vender libros


----------



## sada (1 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es solo una dieta cetogenica sin mas ,adornada con publicidad para vender libros



si si estoy de acuerdo, es puro marketing ..pero oye el hombre hace bien.
lo que me flipa es los cambios en la gente


----------



## VOTIN (1 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> si si estoy de acuerdo, es puro marketing ..pero oye el hombre hace bien.
> lo que me flipa es los cambios en la gente



Porque al dejar a una persona de 20 a 30 grs de carbohidratos al dia,que eso se lo come en dos lechugas,darle 1,5 gr de proteina por kg *peso y el resto grasa en moderacion sucede eso siempre,luego se adorna con bla bla bla 
Lo que te pone gordo es el azucar ,el pan ,alcohol y asi.Si quitas los carbohidratos siempre se adelgaza


----------



## sada (1 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Porque al dejar a una persona de 20 a 30 grs de carbohidratos al dia,que eso se lo come en dos lechugas,darle 1,5 gr de proteina por kg *peso y el resto grasa en moderacion sucede eso siempre,luego se adorna con bla bla bla
> Lo que te pone gordo es el azucar ,el pan ,alcohol y asi.Si quitas los carbohidratos siempre se adelgaza



pues yo no bajo de peso ni a la de tres. y donde va que no cato pan ni pasta ni dulces. en fin...

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 08:45 ----------

ala para que os entretengáis
Documental Azucar contra grasa, cual es peor? online | DocumaniaTV.com


----------



## VOTIN (1 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> pues yo no bajo de peso ni a la de tres. y donde va que no cato pan ni pasta ni dulces. en fin...



Tu mira bien
Los carbohidratos estan en todo,desde espinacacas a la leche,controla y ajusta a 30 grs dia y no te pases del nivel de proteinas y funciona.Cuenta la comida por grs y no por calorias.La fruta tambien tiene carbohidratos etc
Comprate las tiras reactivas y cuando te de positivo en cetosis empezaras a adelgazar ,consumiendo justo las grasas en los niveles que te quiten el hambre
Pero si pasas hambre lo estaras haciendo mal,no hay que pasar hambre solo eliminar tipos de alimentos 
Ya lo decian desde el principio del hilo,azucar y harinas veneno.


----------



## sada (2 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu mira bien
> Los carbohidratos estan en todo,desde espinacacas a la leche,controla y ajusta a 30 grs dia y no te pases del nivel de proteinas y funciona.Cuenta la comida por grs y no por calorias.La fruta tambien tiene carbohidratos etc
> Comprate las tiras reactivas y cuando te de positivo en cetosis empezaras a adelgazar ,consumiendo justo las grasas en los niveles que te quiten el hambre
> Pero si pasas hambre lo estaras haciendo mal,no hay que pasar hambre solo eliminar tipos de alimentos
> Ya lo decian desde el principio del hilo,azucar y harinas veneno.



si lo se, no tomo leche ni lácteos, fruta ya ni tocarla..como mucha alguna fresa un par de veces al mes. Harina nada a no ser algo de harina de coco o almendra. Edulcorantes no uso y azúcar menos. hoy acabo de hacer un ayuno de 16 horas y peso exactamente 200 gra menos que estos días sin ayuno.
ya se que el peso no importa tanto pero caray.....un par de kilos no se....
en fin 64,8 esta mañana. y no hay manera.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu mira bien
> Los carbohidratos estan en todo,desde espinacacas a la leche,controla y ajusta a 30 grs dia y no te pases del nivel de proteinas y funciona.Cuenta la comida por grs y no por calorias.La fruta tambien tiene carbohidratos etc
> Comprate las tiras reactivas y cuando te de positivo en cetosis empezaras a adelgazar ,consumiendo justo las grasas en los niveles que te quiten el hambre
> Pero si pasas hambre lo estaras haciendo mal,no hay que pasar hambre solo eliminar tipos de alimentos
> Ya lo decian desde el principio del hilo,azucar y harinas veneno.



[Modo ironic on]No digas disparates como van a tener hidratos las verduras

Va a venir elmastonto y te va a explicar que esos hidratos son cuanticos por la teoria de cuerdas y no sabes na de na.

Independientemente Sada ya no le sobran muchos kilos, esta obsesionada con la bascula. Ya le dijimos que se midiese el porcentaje de grasa corporal...no recuerdo si lobha hecho ya.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> si lo se, no tomo leche ni lácteos, fruta ya ni tocarla..como mucha alguna fresa un par de veces al mes. Harina nada a no ser algo de harina de coco o almendra. Edulcorantes no uso y azúcar menos. hoy acabo de hacer un ayuno de 16 horas y peso exactamente 200 gra menos que estos días sin ayuno.
> ya se que el peso no importa tanto pero caray.....un par de kilos no se....
> en fin 64,8 esta mañana. y no hay manera.



Yo creo que entonces te quedan solo dos alternativas

A-Corre 30 / 40 kms semanales,es lo que hago yo

B-Cambia de bascula,yo tengo tres.Cada una va a su bola y marca distinto y quedate con la que te de menor peso

Eso tambien funciona


----------



## sada (2 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo creo que entonces te quedan solo dos alternativas
> 
> A-Corre 30 / 40 kms semanales,es lo que hago yo
> 
> ...



ya tengo 2 ::::


----------



## Azrael_II (3 Jun 2017)

Seguí vuestros consejos, ayuné el Martes y al final no solo no engordé (me peso de viernes de viernes) sino que adelgacé 500 gramos 

Por curiosidad; un dia "para consolar a un amigo", ya que esta de vacaciones y ha pasado toda la semana llevando al médico a su padre (esta bien ahora), me fui de cañas con el. No comí azucar ni las tapas que nos daban (tampoco tenian buena pinta) y cenè un poco de salmon ahumado... bueno a pesar de la cantidad de cerveza no retuve un puto líquido es más me dio la sensación que expulsé màs y la báscula me lo confirmana


Por otro lado os pongo esto (un poco sensacionalista, cirugia y tal):

Carolyn Hartz se llama tiene 70 años






Dice que lleva 28 años sin comer azúcar.

































Carolyn Hartz reveals the secrets to her amazing body | Daily Mail Online



Tema mi prima

Pues hemos discutido :: y mira que no fui pesado, creo que es diabetes tipo II pero ni idea... solo hace caso a las personas que le dicen "no te preocupes veràs que bien con la insulina mi madre bla bla bla come de todo y con la insulina super"


----------



## elmastonto (3 Jun 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Seguí vuestros consejos, ayuné el Martes y al final no solo no engordé (me peso de viernes de viernes) sino que adelgacé 500 gramos




Por curiosidad, eres hombre?


----------



## bizarre (3 Jun 2017)

Sobre la señora que lleva años sin tomar azúcar, no tengo ese cuerpo con 44 años como para esperar tenerlo a los 70, mi punto flojo, las piernas acumulo toda la grasa en ellas, así que aunque el torso lo tengo delgadito las piernas estropean el conjunto y como parece que no se puede adelgazar por partes pues ajo y agua


----------



## AtomAnt (3 Jun 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Sobre la señora que lleva años sin tomar azúcar, no tengo ese cuerpo con 44 años como para esperar tenerlo a los 70, mi punto flojo, las piernas acumulo toda la grasa en ellas, así que aunque el torso lo tengo delgadito las piernas estropean el conjunto y como parece que no se puede adelgazar por partes pues ajo y agua



Me pregunto cuántas partes de ese "cuerpo" provienen de una mesa de operaciones, y qué porcentaje ha financiado algún lobby del Xylitol. Como mínimo habrán pagado el publirreportaje del Daily Mail...


----------



## Cazarr (4 Jun 2017)

De interés para todos:

Cynthia Kenyon, la genetista de la inmortalidad





[...]
Pero lo que ha convertido a la doctora en referencia habitual en los espacios más populares de radio y televisión son *sus afirmaciones sobre la mejor dieta para frenar el envejecimiento*, entre otras cosas, porque es la que ella practica y, a juzgar por su envidiable apariencia –tiene 63 años–, parece que funciona.

*La doctora dejó de consumir alimentos con un alto índice glucémico al observar que alimentar a los elegans con azúcar acortaba sus vidas. Así que desde entonces prescinde en su dieta de postres, dulces y patatas. Nada de arroz, ni pan, ni pasta. Y en ese punto es categórica: “Cuando digo nada, es nada”.*

En su lugar come *verduras *y ensaladas verdes,* frutos secos*, *cacao puro*, *pescados*, *pollo*,* carnes en general*, *fruta*, *huevos *y *quesos*. Y “un vaso de vino tinto al día”.

Más: Cynthia Kenyon, la genetista de la inmortalidad
[...]​
Tiene 63 años y es la vicepresidenta de Calico, la empresa de Google que se dedica a la investigación contra el envejecimiento. Nada menos.


----------



## Otto Fenix (4 Jun 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> De interés para todos:
> 
> Cynthia Kenyon, la genetista de la inmortalidad
> 
> ...



Baya no me lo hesperava!!

La doctora dejó de consumir alimentos con un alto índice glucémico al observar que alimentar a los elegans con azúcar acortaba sus vidas. Así que desde entonces prescinde en su dieta de postres, dulces y patatas. Nada de arroz, ni pan, ni pasta. Y en ese punto es categórica: “Cuando digo nada, es nada”.

En su lugar come verduras y ensaladas verdes, frutos secos, cacao puro, pescados, pollo, carnes en general, fruta, huevos y quesos. Y “un vaso de vino tinto al día”.

Pero esta dieta Kenyon –insiste la doctora– no ha sido empíricamente probada; “simplemente –puntualiza– es la que me va bien a mí y me genera bienestar además de excelentes resultados en mis análisis médicos. Pero debo repetir que es simplemente lo que yo como y a mí me sienta bien. Lo que sienta mal a todo el mundo es el *exceso de azúcar. El azúcar –concluye– es el nuevo tabaco y he visto cómo acortaba la vida en el labo*ratorio”.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2017)

Ahora solo falta que venga elmastonto a decir que el azucar no es tan malo bla bla. Que es un producto natural simple e inofensivo.

El estress oxidativo y la acidificacion que introduce el azucar es brutal. Evidentemente si las cantidades son pequeñas no habria problema pero ya se han dado sobradas pruebas de lo adictiva que es.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ahora solo falta que venga elmastonto a decir que el azucar no es tan malo bla bla. Que es un producto natural simple e inofensivo.



Yo ya no albergo dudas de que semejante imbécil es comerciante o algo por el estilo de alguna azucarera. 

Asurbanipal abrió ayer un hilo en este subforo sobre las advertencias y riesgos de consumir "bebidas energéticas" (Redbull, Monster...), cuyas consecuencias están más que probadas.

Pues bien. Haciendo honor a su nick (el más tonto), dijo esto:


elmastonto dijo:


> Propaganda sensacionalista. Lo único malo que se puede señalar son los edulcorantes artificiales, y justo eso ni lo mencionan xDD



Resulta que en su cabecita los riesgos que comportan esas bebidas no son más que "propaganda sensacionalista".


----------



## zapatitos (4 Jun 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> *Sobre la señora que lleva años sin tomar azúcar, no tengo ese cuerpo con 44 años como para esperar tenerlo a los 70, mi punto flojo, las piernas acumulo toda la grasa en ellas, así que aunque el torso lo tengo delgadito las piernas estropean el conjunto y como parece que no se puede adelgazar por partes pues ajo y agua*



Yo la verdad es que cuando os veo tan "optimistas" sobre vosotros mismos me tengo que reir.

La vida está llena de ejemplos de gente que desea algo y hace todo lo que está en su mano para intentar conseguirlo. Pero claro ahí está la clave, hacer lo que está en tu mano para intentar conseguir tu objetivo.

[youtube]X0MBTN4oFLg[/youtube]

Ernestine Shepard, en el video tenía 74 años. Ahora tiene 80 y está mejor que nunca. Llevaba una vida completamente sedentaria y típica americana hasta que comenzó a cuidarse y entrenar a la edad de 56 años.

Comenzó con aerobic, pasó a entrenar como powerlifting y llegó a manejar pesos que muchos hombres de 30 años no llegarían ni siquiera a imaginar poder con ellos. Después se pasó al culturismo donde tiene títulos en su categorías y también ha competido en maratones.

Lleva una dieta basada en las verduras, carne, huevos.

También tenemos a Charles Eugster que desgraciadamente murió hace un mes a la edad de 97 años.

Charles comenzó a entrenar a los 85 años y llegó a tener un físico que más de un treintañero mataría por él. Cuando le preguntaban porqué comenzó a entrenar él respondía: *Para que las jovencitas de 70 años se den la vuelta para mirarme cuando voy por la playa* :XX::XX:

Consiguió ganar montones de campeonatos en remo, culturismo y tiene el record actual de 200 metros para mayores de 95 años:

[youtube]4LDfx958Qgc[/youtube]

A lo mejor no todo el mundo puede llegar a los niveles de estos dos ¿pero mejorar? Salvo que seas un verdadero estropajo todo el mundo si lo desea y pone de su parte puede llegar a mejorar drasticamente tanto su físico como su salud.

Vivimos en una sociedad donde todo se quiere conseguir con prisas y se quiere ya y donde todo se quiere conseguir sin esfuerzo o con pastillistas mágicas. Y las cosas no son así.

No es que no se pueda adelgazar en conjunto o por partes, es que conseguir eso conlleva esfuerzo, sacrificio, ganas, que te guste, perseverancia. Se puede mejorar muchísimo fisicamente pero no en un mes y sin esfuerzo como prometen en los anuncios televisivos cuando te quieren vender algo. 

Mi parienta cuando nos liemos también era chaparrilla tipo botijo, cuando fuimos a vivir juntos comenzó a entrenar y a comer bien y ahora más de 20 años después el cambio es espectacular, está más joven ahora con 47 años que cuando tenía 20.

En resumen, en vez de quejarse hay que saber bien lo que uno quiere y una vez lo sabes planificar para llegar a ese objetivo o lo más cerca posible. Pero lo que no se puede es aspirar como muchas que aspiran a tener un cuerpo estupendo pero ni entrenan ni comen para ello. Eso es algo utópico y no tiene sentido.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jun 2017)

Resulta que para controlar el índice glicémico de los pacientes diabéticos hay que cenar mucho y basarse en hidratos y protes.


----------



## sada (4 Jun 2017)

La de los 70 años tiene una empresa de xilitol que opináis¿ y estevia 100 donde la conseguís¿


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jun 2017)

Y no, no es el Mundo Today
http://boe.es/boe/dias/2016/05/13/pdfs/BOE-A-2016-4616.pdf#BOEn


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y no, no es el Mundo Today
> http://boe.es/boe/dias/2016/05/13/pdfs/BOE-A-2016-4616.pdf#BOEn



Veo tu noticia y subo la apuesta:

Puré de moscas para pan y bases de pizza - Informacion.es

Y tampoco es mundo today


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jun 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Veo tu noticia y subo la apuesta:
> 
> Puré de moscas para pan y bases de pizza - Informacion.es
> 
> Y tampoco es mundo today



Y repesco la foto del acuerdo entre Panrico/Donuts y la asociación española de Arteroesclerosis.







Pero aún hay más. Ministerio de Sanidad colabora con:






(Pero todo con moderación, eh. No vayamos ahora a ponernos cachondos con los productos de estas empresas)


----------



## elmastonto (4 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mi parienta cuando nos liemos también era chaparrilla tipo botijo, cuando fuimos a vivir juntos comenzó a entrenar y a comer bien y ahora más de 20 años después el cambio es espectacular,* está más joven ahora con 47 años que cuando tenía 20*.



Qué obsesión tenemos con la juventud.. hasta el punto de manipular el lenguaje a conveniencia. Con 47 años NO está más joven que con 20; el peso o composición corporal es una cosa, y la juventud OTRA y muy distinta. Puedes decir que está mucho mejor ahora físicamente para sus 47 años de lo que lo estaba antes para sus 20, eso ok; PERO NO MÁS JOVEN. Joven seria que se vista con los ultrahorts que llevan las teens se vaya de erasmus y pase por una más. 

Que le dieran la opción ahora de volver al peso que tenía junto con los 20 años, ya verías lo que se lo pensaba xD. Ojalá la juventud fuera cosa de peso o tallas. 

Paradójicamente a partir de los 35-40 las que menos aparentan -en el apartado de composición corporal- son las que mejor gestionan un 'ligero' aumento gradual de grasa, para compensar la pérdida de volumen facial y el cada vez más desequilibrado balance entre estrógenos:andrógenos. No hay filler ni cirujano en el mundo que revierta la pérdida general de tejido adiposo en la cara con la misma distribución que siendo joven. Y pocas cosas aceleran más este proceso que subir de peso para luego bajarlo. Porque cuando acumula grasa, especilamente pasados los 30, el cuerpo lo hace hacia unas zonas más que otras, y cuando la pierdes ocurre a la inversa.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jun 2017)

SI uno come bien, sin comer procesados, azúcares, harinas... puede estar con un buen cuerpo toda la vida. Si además, hicieran deporte y 4 abdominales, estarían como un cuerpo de 20 años.
Esta gente, tendrás más o menos comida en su día a día, pero seguro que no dudan sobre lo que es una buena alimentación.






































Colgate o Binaca?











La de niños occidentales que les gustaría lucar esta dentadura... Amplios maxilares, sin apiñamientos y a simple vista sin caries.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Jun 2017)

Vaya mogambos la señorita de arriba :8:


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jun 2017)

Cereales para niños; dulce veneno...
Cereales para niÃ±os, dulce veneno... HD - YouTube


----------



## Cormac (4 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> SI uno come bien, sin comer procesados, azúcares, harinas... puede estar con un buen cuerpo toda la vida. Si además, hicieran deporte y 4 abdominales, estarían como un cuerpo de 20 años.
> Esta gente, tendrás más o menos comida en su día a día, pero seguro que no dudan sobre lo que es una buena alimentación.
> 
> 
> ...



Los negros tienen los dientes mas blancos aquí y en Pekin. Sólo te falta poner pollas de negros y decir que la tienen mas gordas por no comer harinas (no exagero, ya pusiste un comentario diciendo que los niños vegetarianos la tienen mas pequeña :
Eres el rey de la manipulación Rauxa.
¿Qué ha pasado con la famosa bloguera paleo que ha muerto por no hacer caso a los médicos? 
Aún estoy esperando algún comentario al respecto. :fiufiu:


----------



## Rauxa (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Los negros tienen los dientes mas blancos aquí y en Pekin. Sólo te falta poner pollas de negros y decir que la tienen mas gordas por no comer harinas (no exagero, ya pusiste un comentario diciendo que los niños vegetarianos la tienen mas pequeña :
> Eres el rey de la manipulación Rauxa.
> ¿Qué ha pasado con la famosa bloguera paleo que ha muerto por no hacer caso a los médicos?
> Aún estoy esperando algún comentario al respecto. :fiufiu:



Sí, supongo que al ser negros, el contraste es mayor 

Lo de que los dientes estén bien alineados y demás, tb deber ser pq son negros.

Y sí, la falta de proteína animal hace que los genitales masculinos sean más pequeños. Estudios hay sobre eso. 
Pero nada, tu a hacer pan, que creo que esta es tu hora de entrar a trabajar.


----------



## elmastonto (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Los negros tienen los dientes mas blancos aquí y en Pekin. Sólo te falta poner pollas de negros y decir que la tienen mas gordas por no comer harinas (no exagero, ya pusiste un comentario diciendo que los niños vegetarianos la tienen mas pequeña :
> Eres el rey de la manipulación Rauxa.
> ¿Qué ha pasado con la famosa bloguera paleo que ha muerto por no hacer caso a los médicos?
> Aún estoy esperando algún comentario al respecto. :fiufiu:



El problema es que dáis cancha a estos personajes, el simple hecho de quotearlos es ya sugerir que las panolladas que escriben tuvieran la más mínima insignificancia. Estos personajes viven de su ideario extraño y la cruzada que han hecho de él, y se nutren de la gente curiosa que sin tener conocimiento no es capaz de advertir la información basura y dogmática. Eso es lo que les sube, sentir que son alguien por lo que saben.

Yo lo que me he dado cuenta, es que no sólo son ignorantes profundos algunos de ellos, es que encima manipulan y retuercen la información y las memeces son de un nivel que este hilo debería estar en guardería. Fíjate en este caso; la investigación y casi todo el research sobre la salud ósea observada en distintas culturas y tribus por todo el globo, ha sido el médico Weston A. Price durante los 20-30. Cualquiera que conozca su trabajo o haya leído "Nutrition and Physical Degeneration" conoce esto bien. Yo precisamente tengo su libre y en mi opinión fue uno de los grandes en nutrición y pionero en su campo, entre otras cosas por el rol de la vitamina K que el llamó "factor X" pero bueno esa es otra historia.

Al tema Weston A. Price es el artífice y la persona que documentó todo esto y en especial la relación entre la dieta y la salud de todo el sistema óseo, dientes, etc. Pues precisamente jamás condenó nunca ni los cereales ni las harinas ni el pan. Justamente promovía lo que ya he comentado, la preparación de los alimentos, cereales, pan fermentado con masa madre. etc. 

Podéis echar un ojo a las conclusiones que sacó despues de analizar la nutrición de muchísimas tribus y grupos poblacionales, donde tanto cereales como pan tienen cabida en una dieta equilibrada. Ni es una dieta restrictiva, ni demoniza nada de forma absurda como hacen los paletodieters. Es un modelo de dieta que rebosa salud para la mayoría, para personas SANAS.







Whole Grain Einkorn Sourdough - The Weston A. Price Foundation

El defendía el pan auténtico, tradicional. La espelta, escaña, centeno... cuando se obtienen refinando el grano por medios mecánicos como molino de piedra y se prepara correctamente via fermentación masa madre 24h, es un alimento tan válido como cualquier otro. Una de las razones es que al conservar el germen, que es una de las fuentes más importantes de betaína, que reduce el efecto inflamatorio de la homocisteína. Los tuoli o los cretenses son ejemplos de grupos destacados por un índice de salud alto y para los que los lácteos y el pan son alimentos base en su dieta.






Main items on the Tuoli menu included:

Dairy: 856.5 grams per day (almost two pounds)
Wheat flour: 371.6 grams per day (0.82 pounds)
Meat: 121 grams per day (a bit over a quarter of a pound)

------------------------

Cretan & Mediterranean Diet, The secret of longevity
"For Cretans, the secret of longevity is very simple. They eat anything that their rich soil produces.
They consume a lot of fruit, vegetables, greens, fresh produce, legumes, cheese and bread."

Pero claro, eran personas SANAS. No metabolismos KO, no pre-hipotiroideos, no insulinoresistentes, no intestinos inflamados... que es lo que no tienen muchos de los que aquí tienen que recurrir a eliminar cosas, dietas bajas en CHs (la glucemia disparada e incapacidad de manejar carbohidratos adecuadamente), y demás inventos que nos quieren convencer de esa condena de dieta como paradigma ideal para el resto. Como si eso les ayudara a autoconvencerse de su solución; ya que la tenemos que llevar nosotros, que lo hagan los demás tb. O ardereréis en el infierno!!


Pero bueno, para que veáis los profetas estos que van con la caja de madera y advierten el fin de los días para los que no sigan sus dictados, el ridículo. Sueltan cualquier cosa como esta de la salud dental y ósea, y luego vas al autor original y ves cómo la historia es distinta.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Jun 2017)

Hay mucha gente enganchada al azúcar y al trigo, del primero la mayoría somos conscientes pero del segundo muy poca gente sabe de qué va el tema.... 

Lectura super interesante en inglés:
- Adicción al trigo: The Addictive Properties of Wheat
- Las propiedades engordantes del trigo: Page not found - Dr. Mark Hyman


Pero vamos no hace falta ningún estudio científico, comprobad lo nerviosa que se pone la gente cuando le quitas su pan o la adicción que provocan las galletas, la pizza.... creo que es bastante evidente que no necesitas para nada estos grupos de alimentos y sin embargo la peña se pone muy nerviosa ante la idea de eliminarlos. Por algo será.

La avena y otros cereales tienen ciertos elementos en común, salvo el arroz.


----------



## elmastonto (5 Jun 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> Hay mucha gente enganchada al azúcar y al trigo, del primero la mayoría somos conscientes pero del segundo muy poca gente sabe de qué va el tema....



Si te "enganchas" a algo, si abusas de algo y te alejas de cierto equilibrio, a la larga va a tender a crear problemas. Pero eso con el pan, cereales, carne, grasa, colesterol, lácteos, vino... con TODO. La solución no es para todos eliminar alimentos, sino todo lo contrario. Comer lo más variado posible, algo que promueve más diversidad en la microbiota intestinal, alimentos de origen local, sin aditivos, de animales criados adecuadamente esto importantísimo. 

El metabolismo más sano es el que es flexible, el que conserva a lo largo de su vida su capacidad nata de ser eficiente y sacar energía tanto de los Chs como de la grasa. Es cuando tienes que empezar a eliminar cosas, hacer "arreglos" en la dieta, modificar esto y aquello... cuando empiezas a ir mal te vas viendo poco a poco cada vez más limitado.


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sí, supongo que al ser negros, el contraste es mayor
> 
> Lo de que los dientes estén bien alineados y demás, tb deber ser pq son negros.
> 
> ...



Aquí el único que ha puesto una foto en el hilo de abdominales he sido yo figura.
Los demás a poner excusas tontas. Y mira que no vivo del deporte, ni tampoco puedo dedicarle todo el tiempo.
Explícame como puedes saber como los niños tienen los miembros pequeños, a no ser que por tu condición de profesor estés en contacto con ellos y lo sepas.
Los dientes bien alineados? Con eso naces ya. España de hecho es de los países que peor alineamiento tienen. Me lo dijo una chica extranjera cuando vio mis dientes y dijo que era de los pocos españoles que los tenía perfectos. Me fijé a partir de entonces y es cierto.
¿Vas a comentar algo sobre la bloguera que ha muerto?
¿Vas a poner una foto tuya?
Espero...


----------



## Rauxa (5 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Si te "enganchas" a algo, si abusas de algo y te sales de cierto equilibrio, a la larga va a tender a crear problemas. Pero eso con el pan, cereales, carne, grasa, colesterol, lácteos... con TODO. La solución no es para todos eliminar alimentos, sino todo lo contrario. Comer lo más variado posible, algo que promueve más diversidad en la microbiota intestinal, alimentos de origen local, sin aditivos, de animales criados adecuadamente esto importantísimo.
> 
> El metabolismo más sano es el que es flexible, el que conserva a lo largo de su vida su capacidad nata de ser eficiente y sacar energía tanto de los Chs como de la grasa. Es cuando tienes que empezar a eliminar cosas, hacer "arreglos" en la dieta, modificar esto y aquello... cuando empiezas a ir mal te vas viendo poco a poco cada vez más limitado.



Algo me dice que el pan tiene algo que no tienen los aguacates que hace que la gente se enganche más a lo primero que no a lo segundo.

A mi me chifla el jamón del bueno (vengo de familia de carniceros así que puedo disponer de él cuando quiera), pero puedo estar días o semanas sin él.

Me encantan las fresas con nata de pastelería (sin azúcar). Pero por más que te diga que me comería cada día 1kg, me la como 3-4 veces al mes. 

No pasa lo mismo con las harinas. Si hay drogas o alimentos más adictivos que otros piensa si es por algo.

Uno podría estar sin cacao el resto de su vida. Pero no sin chocolate.
Es el puto azúcar.


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Algo me dice que el pan tiene algo que no tienen los aguacates que hace que la gente se enganche más a lo primero que no a lo segundo.
> 
> A mi me chifla el jamón del bueno (vengo de familia de carniceros así que puedo disponer de él cuando quiera), pero puedo estar días o semanas sin él.
> 
> ...



Dicho por el mismo que dijo que era casi imposible comerse mas de un aguacate :XX:


----------



## Rauxa (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Aquí el único que ha puesto una foto en el hilo de abdominales he sido yo figura.
> Los demás a poner excusas tontas. Y mira que no vivo del deporte, ni tampoco puedo dedicarle todo el tiempo.
> Explícame como puedes saber como los niños tienen los miembros pequeños, a no ser que por tu condición de profesor estés en contacto con ellos y lo sepas.
> Los dientes bien alineados? Con eso naces ya. España de hecho es de los países que peor alineamiento tienen. Me lo dijo una chica extranjera cuando vio mis dientes y dijo que era de los pocos españoles que los tenía perfectos. Me fijé a partir de entonces y es cierto.
> ...



NAcemos con todo perfecto, pero a la que crecemos y basamos nuestra comida en alimentos que no nos son propios, es cuando las cosas van mal.

No sé de que bloguera hablas.
Pero vamos, solo hay que ver que los errores médicos son la tercera causa de muerte. Y creo que los medicamentos, la segunda. Vivan los ejpertos, eh? :Aplauso:

Los errores médicos, tercera causa de muerte en EEUU | Salud | EL MUNDO

Habrá paleos, veganos, chinos, negros, budistas...que no harán caso a los médicos y se morirán. Y otros que harán caso a los médicos y se morirán. 

A saber qué problema tenía, cuando se lo detectaron, de qué naturaleza era, si había sido paleo toda su vida, si tenía alguna discapacidad, si tenía algo congénito... LA verdad, no sé de que blogera me hablas.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 01:05 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Dicho por el mismo que dijo que era casi imposible comerse mas de un aguacate :XX:



Por algo sería. :rolleye:


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> NAcemos con todo perfecto, pero a la que crecemos y basamos nuestra comida en alimentos que no nos son propios, es cuando las cosas van mal.
> 
> No sé de que bloguera hablas.
> Pero vamos, solo hay que ver que los errores médicos son la tercera causa de muerte. Y creo que los medicamentos, la segunda. Vivan los ejpertos, eh? :Aplauso:
> ...



El 26 de mayo a las 16:50 puse el enlace en éste mismo hilo.
La enfermedad de Chron tenía. Hizo caso omiso a los médicos y empezó a consumir grasas con la paleo, lo que no es recomendado para su enfermedad.
Resultado: fallecida a los 40 años.
Darwin win.


----------



## elmastonto (5 Jun 2017)

Eso es porque la gente no come PAN. Igual que no bebe LECHE. Consume mierda derivada, sucedáneos a los que se les pone el mismo nombre pervirtiendo el valor y significado de los auténticos. El líquido blanco que venden en los super como leche no es leche. Ni el pan es pan. Aunque hayan conseguido engañar a las masas de que lo son.

Esa es la gran falacia que utilizáis en vuestros argumentos para condenar a los cereales y el azúcar. El azúcar que la gente consume no son las cucharaditas que añade al yogur, o a al café... o el que lleva la porción de tarta o arroz con leche casero que toma de postre de vez en cuando. Son productos elaborados con mil aditivos tóxicos más, jarabes de glucosa, azúcares invertidos, fosfatos... etc.

Ni las harinas son el PAN real que describía en el post anterior. Toman SUCEDÁNEOS, galletas con grasas vegetales, bollería industrial, panes de plástico elaborados con trigo hibridizado, harinas blanqueadas a las que se les ha eliminado el germen, y se les añade fortificantes, complementos y mejorantes panarios... y la madre que lo parió. ESO NO ES PAN, ES MIERDA INFECTA. Hay un abismo entre una cosa y otra. Eso es lo que hace adicta a la gente, productos diseñados precisamente para eso; para abaratar y fomentar la adicción y sobreconsumo.

Para vosotros ignorantes es lo mismo pq no distinguís, no os enteráis que el problema no es el alimento sino el manejo que la industria hace de él y todo lo que eso conlleva; pero claro como leéis harinas y azúcar como denominador común, vais de frente como los burros con las viseras laterales. Y encima utilizando falacias para colar vuestra basura de religión dogmática.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Jun 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> De interés para todos:
> 
> Cynthia Kenyon, la genetista de la inmortalidad
> 
> ...



más propaganda low carb, cómo de toda la vida los japos, chinos, griegos y otros pueblos longevos y sanos a edad avanzada no han comido carbohidratos a paladas...

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 01:56 ----------




Javiher dijo:


> ¡¡Interesante hilo!!
> 
> Gracias a todos que aportais, así podemos aprender los que no sabemos.
> 
> ...





lost_77 dijo:


> Básicamente harinas y azúcar, es decir, pan, *patatas*, pasta, pasteles





sada dijo:


> hace días puse aquí unos enlaces que encontré por la red de un tío en Chile que está causando furor, Pedro Grez. Chile al parecer es un país con un altísimo índice de obesidad, y enfermedades derivadas.
> El tal Grez estudió este tipo de alimentación y ha realizado una adaptación de todo lo que estudió, obviamente ha adelgazado mucho, ha escrito un libro y se está convirtiendo en un fenómeno en su país.
> *Él adapta la dieta digamos lchf* pero ajustándola a los ritmos circadianos; recomienda consumir bien de grasa por la mañana y dejar los carbohidratos para la noche. Escribió el libro "Los mitos me tienen gord@ y enferm@" que en 2 semanas ya era best seller. Obviamente él bajó 25 kilos en 4 meses y revirtió una prediabetes y mejoró otros síntomas.
> Pues bien sigo en face a varios grupos que han surgido en Chile: Método Grez grupo de ayuda y Unidos Metodo Grez(solo para mayores de edad) ...donde la gente pone sus experiencias, dudas y fotos; la verdad es que los cambios de la gente en muy poco tiempo impactan.



Estáis todo el día haciendo propaganda de una dieta baja en carbos, cito esto para que se vea que no soy sólo yo el que entiende esto de lo que escribís los gurús burbujos.

Para que luego no vayáis por la vida diciendo que paleo no es igual a bajo en carbohidratos.

Si ahora hasta quitar los carbohidratos y reducirlos al mínimo son el secreto de la longevidad :XX:, cuando TODOS los pueblos longevos han llevado la dieta opuesta.


----------



## sada (5 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Algo me dice que el pan tiene algo que no tienen los aguacates que hace que la gente se enganche más a lo primero que no a lo segundo.
> 
> A mi me chifla el jamón del bueno (vengo de familia de carniceros así que puedo disponer de él cuando quiera), pero puedo estar días o semanas sin él.
> 
> ...



la nata de pastelería es sin azúcar????


----------



## VOTIN (5 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Eso es porque la gente no come PAN. Igual que no bebe LECHE. Consume mierda derivada, sucedáneos a los que se les pone el mismo nombre pervirtiendo el valor y significado de los auténticos. El líquido blanco que venden en los super como leche no es leche. Ni el pan es pan. Aunque hayan conseguido engañar a las masas de que lo son.
> 
> Esa es la gran falacia que utilizáis en vuestros argumentos para condenar a los cereales y el azúcar. El azúcar que la gente consume no son las cucharaditas que añade al yogur, o a al café... o el que lleva la porción de tarta o arroz con leche casero que toma de postre de vez en cuando. Son productos elaborados con mil aditivos tóxicos más, jarabes de glucosa, azúcares invertidos, fosfatos... etc.
> 
> ...



Tu nunca has comido pan,comes sucedaneos y te la han colao
GUADALAJARA, JALISCO (26/JUL/2015).- El trigo es uno de los cereales que más se ha consumido tanto en la antigüedad como en la actualidad.

Sin embargo, con el paso de los años, el trigo ha ido “evolucionando” de tal manera que lo que nosotros llamamos trigo no es en realidad lo que nuestros ancestros llamaban trigo.

¿No sabes de qué estoy hablando? Sigue leyendo y descubre la realidad de este popular cultivo.

¿Qué es el trigo?

Género de plantas de la familia de las Gramíneas, con espigas terminales compuestas de cuatro o más carreras de granos, de los cuales, triturados, se saca la harina con que se hace el pan. Hay muchas especies, y en ellas innumerables variedades (definición de la RAE).

¿Qué variedad de trigo se consume en la actualidad?

En la antigüedad, el trigo que más se consumía era principalmente el de las variedades emmer, einkorn y khorasan.

El trigo que se consume hoy en día se denomina trigo enano y tiene su origen en los años 60.

Este nuevo tipo de trigo es el resultado de un cruce de distintas variedades de trigo y su posterior modificación genética.

El trigo enano se caracteriza por poseer unos tallos más cortos y producir cosechas mucho más grandes.

¿Por qué es diferente el trigo actual?

El trigo enano presenta las ventajas de ser un cultivo más económico y productivo, pero su alteración genética le otorga un importante inconveniente: la pérdida de nutrientes. 

Existe un amplio y destacable experimento llamado Broadbalk cuyo objetivo ha sido el de analizar durante un largo periodo de tiempo diversos cultivos de trigo.

De acuerdo con dicho estudio, la concentración de cobre, hierro, zinc y magnesio presente en las variedades de trigo a partir de los años 60 disminuyó en un 20 %, en comparación con las variedades usadas los años anteriores.

Otra gran diferencia es que el trigo comercializado hoy en día suele ser trigo procesado.

El trigo procesado ha sido sometido a un proceso de refinamiento durante el cual se han retirado el salvado y el germen, partes que concentran la mayor parte de nutrientes.

Como resultado, obtenemos un trigo que contiene únicamente carbohidratos de almidón, concentrados en la única parte que no se ha retirado: el endospermo.

Por último, la forma de preparar el trigo para elaborar el pan también ha cambiado.

En la antigüedad, se utilizaban los métodos de remojo, germinación y fermentación de los granos y se usaba una levadura de baja fermentación para el horneado.

En la actualidad, se han suprimido los 3 procesos, la harina se blanquea y, además, se usa levadura de alta fermentación.

Y lo que nosotros no sabemos es que la germinación y la fermentación de los granos aumenta el aminoácido lisina, desactiva los inhibidores de enzimas, disminuye los antinutrientes y hace más accesibles los nutrientes.

Todos estos beneficios desaparecen en el pan actual.

¿Es el trigo actual nocivo?

El trigo contiene gluten, una proteína que muchas personas no son capaces de tolerar.

Este trastorno cada vez más común entre la población mundial se manifiesta de dos formas: enfermedad celíaca (forma más severa) y sensibilidad al gluten no celíaca. 

De acuerdo con varios estudios, el trigo que se consume actualmente contiene un mayor contenido de glútenes problemáticos que empeoran los síntomas de las personas intolerantes al gluten.

Además, se ha demostrado que las variedades antiguas de trigo (como el einkorn) no provocan ningún tipo de reacción en personas celíacas.

Asimismo, el trigo moderno no solo es nocivo para las personas que no toleran el gluten.

Varios estudios recientes han revelado que, en comparación con el trigo khorasan, el trigo actual influye de manera negativa en los niveles de colesterol en sangre, minerales, azúcar en sangre y algunos marcadores de inflamación asociados a diversas enfermedades en personas con un buen estado de salud.

¿Conclusión?

El trigo que conocemos es bien distinto del que conocían nuestros abuelos y tatarabuelos.

Un trigo biológicamente modificado, sometido a un proceso de refinado, con una cantidad muchísimo más reducida de nutrientes y que resulta perjudicial en muchos aspectos de nuestra salud.

En otras palabras, un trigo que no es trigo.


Fuente: nutricionsinmas.com

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 09:41 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> más propaganda low carb, cómo de toda la vida los japos, chinos, griegos y otros pueblos longevos y sanos a edad avanzada no han comido carbohidratos a paladas...
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 01:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Te aconsejo mirar en ibiology(canal youtube) los videos de la doctora y hablaras con mas propiedad,asi estaras mas al tanto del desarrollo del conocimiento humano
Pon su nombre en youtube y mira sus videos,algo mas de una hora
No es solo ella,es su equipo humano

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 09:43 ----------




sada dijo:


> la nata de pastelería es sin azúcar????



No::
Aqui tenemos azucar hasta en las lechugas


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> El 26 de mayo a las 16:50 puse el enlace en éste mismo hilo.
> La enfermedad de Chron tenía. Hizo caso omiso a los médicos y empezó a consumir grasas con la paleo, lo que no es recomendado para su enfermedad.
> Resultado: fallecida a los 40 años.
> Darwin win.



Cuando pusiste los dos posts (que quiero pensar, por pensar bien, que no lo hiciste a mala fe usando el primero de anzuelo para después saltar con el mazazo del segundo, sino que de primeras no sabías que había fallecido) me dio por investigar el tema.

No soy gilipollas: sigo informándome y modificando mi opinión en función de la nueva información recibida.

Pero lo cierto es que, hasta hoy, no ha salido a la luz la *causa de la muerte*, por lo que toda especulación es baladí o torticera.

Podría haberle atropellado un autobús.
Podría haber muerto por cualquier otra enfermedad.
Podría haber sufrido complicaciones de su enfermedad de Crohn no relacionadas con la dieta.
O podría ser que su muerte fuera por haber desoído a los médicos y haberse pasado a la dieta paleo. Podría.

Pero yo no lo sé, y usted, salvo que fuera familiar, tampoco lo sabe, porque la familia ha pedido expresamente que la causa de su muerte quede en la intimidad.

Lo que sé es que, tras décadas lidiando con su enfermedad (desde los 13), su calidad de vida había aumentado a ojos vista desde que decidió abrazar la dieta paleo.

¿Eso le acortó la vida? No lo sé, pero ¿Hizo que esa vida, al menos, mereciera la pena ser vivida? al parecer, totalmente.

Así que ahora le hago la misma pregunta que a los antitaurinos:

Si tuvieras que elegir entre vivir una vida larga, pero de mierda, o una vida más corta, pero bien vivida ¿Qué elegirías?

E insisto, eso suponiendo que su muerte está relacionada con el Crohn y la dieta, que está por ver.


----------



## sada (5 Jun 2017)

me parece bastante rastrero decir que la chica murió a causa de la paleo.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 09:09 ----------

Martínez-González: Pan blanco, cerveza y azúcares están disparando la obesidad


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> me parece bastante rastrero decir que la chica murió a causa de la paleo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 09:09 ----------
> 
> Martínez-González: Pan blanco, cerveza y azúcares están disparando la obesidad



No soy vegetariano, ya lo sabéis, pero aquí se hubieran llenado páginas diciendo, mira lo que le ha pasado al bloguero.


----------



## sada (5 Jun 2017)

os dejo una web interesante
Leche de almendras - Milbona - 1 l
Open Food Facts recopila información sobre los productos alimenticios de todo el mundo.

la encontré buscando la leche de almendras del lidl que ha sacado nueva.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No soy vegetariano, ya lo sabéis, pero aquí se hubieran llenado páginas diciendo, mira lo que le ha pasado al bloguero.



Si se habrían llenado páginas, no lo sé. Es posible.

Lo que sí le puedo decir es que un servidor habría procurado ser riguroso y no inferir causalidad de una correlación con n=1, aunque "conviniera" a mis opiniones y postulados.

Tampoco soy fan de Atkins, y recordará que estuvimos debatiendo largamente sobre la causa de su muerte, si murió o no obeso, y si el magnífico tonelaje registrado en su acta de defunción tenía que ver con su dieta y estilo de vida, o con otros factores totalmente diferentes.

Y de aquella, porque los datos estaban disponibles gracias a que su mujer, harta de bulos y calumnias, decidió divulgarlos abiertamente. Pero es triste que tengas que airear detalles dolorosos de tu vida privada para defender la memoria y el trabajo de una vida de un ser querido difunto.


----------



## elmastonto (5 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu nunca has comido pan,comes sucedaneos y te la han colao
> GUADALAJARA, JALISCO (26/JUL/2015).- El trigo es uno de los cereales que más se ha consumido tanto en la antigüedad como en la actualidad....



Sí, ahora vas a venir a hablarme de las variedades de trigo y evolución, con artículos de ese tipo. Esto y tema de nutrientes, gluten, lectinas, su distribición en trigo común (aestevium) y otras variedades hexaploides y anteriores está ya hablado en este hilo y no voy a volver a lo mismo cada vez que alguien saque el tema, mucho menos pretendiendo dar lecciones con artículos de medios borreguiles de ese tipo. 

Y tb te digo, el 99% de info que vas a leer en un medio español (en este caso mejicano), especialmente los dirigidos a las masas y que reciban visitas, son basura. Datos tomados sueltos de distintos sitios, mezclados y mal explicados, descontextualizados... y en muchos casos ni siquiera son propios, sino traducciones de artículos en inglés que los "globeros" dan por buenos y son cáncer para cualquiera que conozca o haya leido sobre el tema con un mínimo de rigor y profundidad.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Fuente: nutricionsinmas.com
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 09:41 ----------
> 
> ...



No hay nada que mirar, basta ver la historia. No hay pueblo con un número considerable de centenarios sanos que haya comido como un esquimal. 

A mí una dieta sin carbohidratos me sienta como el culo, poco iba a durar si enfermo.

De todas formas la longevidad se está yendo a la mierda porque todo dios está vacunado, que es un factor que no están teniendo en cuenta, que jodiendo los metabolismos luego sale gente con síndromes de todo tipo y nada tiene que ver con la alimentación.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Eso es porque la gente no come PAN. Igual que no bebe LECHE. Consume mierda derivada, sucedáneos a los que se les pone el mismo nombre pervirtiendo el valor y significado de los auténticos. El líquido blanco que venden en los super como leche no es leche. Ni el pan es pan. Aunque hayan conseguido engañar a las masas de que lo son.



Claro que no comen pan. Porque ya no se hace pan.

El trigo de verdad ya apenas existe. La preparación tradicional es anecdótica, cuando no inexistente. El porcentaje de pan fabricado en España que es pan de verdad no da para que coman ni los habitantes de Guadalajara.

Si le parece complicado que haya carne de pasto para todos, imagine lograr que haya pan-pan.



> Esa es la gran falacia que utilizáis en vuestros argumentos para condenar a los cereales y el azúcar. El azúcar que la gente consume no son las cucharaditas que añade al yogur, o a al café... o el que lleva la porción de tarta o arroz con leche casero que toma de postre de vez en cuando. Son productos elaborados con mil aditivos tóxicos más, jarabes de glucosa, azúcares invertidos, fosfatos... etc.



No es una falacia, es una simplificación: escudarse en que los cereales y el pan de hoy no son los VERDADEROS cereales y pan para negar los postulados low-carb, siendo imposible conseguir los verdaderos, es mera *semántica*.

¿Quiere que diga "no es que los cereales sean malos, no es que el pan sea malo, es que los cereales y el pan que nosotros podemos adquirir lo son, y el que no podemos adquirir ya puede dar la vida eterna, que nos va a dar igual"?

¿Qué importa que exista un pan mágico y beatífico que niega todo lo que aquí se expone, si a efectos prácticos es como si no existiera?



> Ni las harinas son el PAN real que describía en el post anterior. Toman SUCEDÁNEOS, galletas con grasas vegetales, bollería industrial, panes de plástico elaborados con trigo hibridizado, harinas blanqueadas a las que se les ha eliminado el germen, y se les añade fortificantes, complementos y mejorantes panarios... y la madre que lo parió. ESO NO ES PAN, ES MIERDA INFECTA. Hay un abismo entre una cosa y otra. Eso es lo que hace adicta a la gente, productos diseñados precisamente para eso; para abaratar y fomentar la adicción y sobreconsumo.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero en tanto lo que hay es mierda infecta a la que todo el mundo llama pan, pues para que se entienda hablamos de pan.

Y si por el camino nos llevamos por delante el 0,0001% de pan que no es mierda infecta, pues tampoco vamos a llorar, porque de hecho *el pan tampoco es tan imprescindible*: su principal ventaja sería ser comparativamente barato, ventaja defenestrada por el hecho de que el pan-pan puede ser tranquilamente más caro que una cantidad equivalente de carbohidratos de otras fuentes (que además serán mucho más densas nutricionalmente), v.g. las verduras y hortalizas.

Sobre el azúcar: el problema no es el azúcar _per se_, sino que se trasiegan cantidades tóxicas de azúcar, porque la industria lo usa para todo.

Igual si no hubiera azúcar hasta en los alimentos más inesperados, no pasaría nada por echarle azúcar al café (o sí: los países árabes, consumidores tradicionales de azúcar a mansalva por motivos culturales, todos tienen una prevalencia de Dt2 superior al 20%)

Y por tanto el consejo de huir del azúcar visible tiene todo el sentido del mundo para tratar de protegerse de un exceso, en tanto no podemos hacer mucho para protegernos del azúcar invisible.



> Para vosotros ignorantes es lo mismo pq no distinguís, no os enteráis que el problema no es el alimento sino el manejo que la industria hace de él y todo lo que eso conlleva; pero claro como leéis harinas y azúcar como denominador común, vais de frente como los burros con las viseras laterales. Y encima utilizando falacias para colar vuestra basura de religión dogmática.



Pues no sé si los habrá, pero no me cuente entre ellos.

Que de todos modos, una vez más, es un matiz irrelevante en un mundo en el que no es posible para la inmensa mayoría escapar de las harinas y azúcares procesados industrialmente, como no sea evitándolos del todo.

¿Tabú religioso? Pues igual lo acabará siendo, si no se ilustran los argumentos y se limita uno a transmitir el "mandamiento", como sucedió con los preceptos kosher del judaísmo o la prohibición de comer cerdo del Islam: preceptos sanitarios que tenían sentido en un contexto y que ahora se siguen ciegamente porque se prefirió elevarlos a la categoría de religiosos en lugar de explicarlos a la plebe.

Pero ¿Sabe qué? que la plebe a menudo no quiere saber el por qué, y si les das muchas explicaciones se aturullan y acaban haciéndolo todo al revés.

"Pasa de harinas y azúcares" 

es más fácil de digerir (¡E implementar!) que 

"Pasa de harinas de variedades modernas de cereales que hayan sido molidos y ultraprocesados industrialmente, de falsos panes no horneados tras fermentación natural, y de pseudocomida adulterada con mil aditivos y conservada con treinta isómeros diferentes del azúcar."

La mitad de la gente ni terminaría de leer el párrafo.

Reglas sencillas, fáciles de seguir, y que te dejen del lado de la seguridad.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 15:12 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> No hay nada que mirar, basta ver la historia. No hay pueblo con un número considerable de centenarios sanos que haya comido como un esquimal.
> 
> A mí una dieta sin carbohidratos me sienta como el culo, poco iba a durar si enfermo.
> 
> De todas formas la longevidad se está yendo a la mierda porque todo dios está vacunado, que es un factor que no están teniendo en cuenta, que jodiendo los metabolismos luego sale gente con síndromes de todo tipo y nada tiene que ver con la alimentación.



Porque comer como un esquimal no es (en general) una elección, sino una *necesidad* impuesta por *un ecosistema francamente adverso*.

Sin estudios a largo plazo de culturas que, comiendo "como un esquimal", no estén sometidas a las inclemencias que sufren los esquimales, la proposición está coja.

Igual resulta que los okinawanos no son tan longevos por su dieta, sino porque *no viven sometidos a unas condiciones climáticas de mierda*, y no lo sabemos porque ni hay grandes cantidades de okinawanos comiendo como inuit, ni viceversa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si se habrían llenado páginas, no lo sé. Es posible.
> 
> Lo que sí le puedo decir es que un servidor habría procurado ser riguroso y no inferir causalidad de una correlación con n=1, aunque "conviniera" a mis opiniones y postulados.
> 
> ...



Es alucinante que se retuerza tanto la realidad para intentar meter miedo a los que entran a leer el hilo, simplemente no lo entiendo (o lo mismo si).

Entre Atkins que se cayo de bruces y se partio la crisma, y lo de esa chica bloguera que aqui ni Dios sabe quien es y lo mato... nadie sabe de que murio, pero por si acaso decimos que es por hacer la paleo.

Alguien se puede creer que nadie se va a morir por comer carne, pescado, verdura y fruta?? pues hasta estos niveles estan llegando los trolles (si trolles) en este hilo. 

La chica por lo que he leido arrastraba un Chron desde los 13 años y no tengo ni puta idea de cuanto llevaba comiendo segun los preceptos paleo. Lo que si se es que el tratamiento habitual de un Chron es con corticoides. Los efectos *a largo plazo* de los corticoides son una pelicula de terror, y podrian explicar por si solos su muerte, pero no vamos a decir que fueron los corticoides sin tener ningun dato al respecto.

Lo dicho desproposito tras desproposito con la unica finalidad de que (no se porque intereses espureos) a alguien le interesa que no se dejen de consumir procesados.

Lo de elmastonto es mas complejo, se enrolla a poner datos que no vienen a cuento para al final decir lo mismo que venimos diciendo aqui pero que no se note que lo dice, y parezca que dice lo contrario. Viene a decir que los alimentos hay que buscarlos mas naturales, menos modificados y que hay muchos tipos de cereales. Ya te lo han dicho mil veces que de acuerdo, pero que en un sentido practico es un MOJON. La mayoria de la poblacion ni sabe ni busca ni entiende mas alla de lo que le venden en el supermercado, y DE ESO PRIMORDIALMENTE VA EL HILO.

Cuando no hay sobrepesos excesivos y no hay intolerancia a los lacteos, yo mismo aconsejo no dejar de tomarlos. Sobre todo cuando son chavales jovenes. Intento decirles que hay pan de espelta, que cuidado con hincharse a cocacola y pizza todos los dias. Consejos que daria cualquier medico.

Pero el problema gordo viene cuando ya somos adultos y por tirar de procesados durante años ya sobran muchos kilos. Entonces es de logica empezar a pensar que pan de trigo o de cualquier otro tipo, y la leche o lacteos al menor sintoma (con la edad se hace uno mas intolerante a los lacteos porque no es un alimento diseñado para un adulto)...HAY QUE DEJAR DE TOMARLOS O DEJARLOS EN CANTIDADES TESTIMONIALES.

Cuando alguien me diga que nutriente hay en el pan que no se pueda obtener de fruta, verdura y tuberculos, empezaremos a tener un debate serio. Mientras sois una panda de desinformadores.


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es alucinante que se retuerza tanto la realidad para intentar meter miedo a los que entran a leer el hilo, simplemente no lo entiendo (o lo mismo si).
> 
> Entre Atkins que se cayo de bruces y se partio la crisma, y lo de esa chica bloguera que aqui ni Dios sabe quien es y lo mato... nadie sabe de que murio, pero por si acaso decimos que es por hacer la paleo.
> 
> ...



Ella murió por la enfermedad del Chron a los 40 años. La recomendación para los enfermos del Chron es evitar las GRASAS. Pero hizo caso omiso y se convirtió en una gurú Paleo. El resultado: la muerte, en una enfermedad que no es mortal a esas edades.
Y ya que intervienes te hago la misma pregunta...
¿Vas a poner una foto tuya de tu tableta como hemos hecho ya Tico y yo o te vas a escaquear tú también con alguna excusa?
Atkins murió gordo, en la UCI no se engorda.
Angel Keys murió con 100 años y su mujer cerca de esa edad.
Keellogs murió con 91 años en 1.942.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> *Ella murió por la enfermedad del Chron a los 40 años*. La recomendación para los enfermos del Chron es evitar las GRASAS. Pero hizo caso omiso y se convirtió en una gurú Paleo. El resultado: la muerte, en una enfermedad que no es mortal a esas edades.
> Y ya que intervienes te hago la misma pregunta...
> ¿Vas a poner una foto tuya de tu tableta como hemos hecho ya Tico y yo o te vas a escaquear tú también con alguna excusa?



Ya sabe usted más que el resto, incluyendo a un servidor que *se ha molestado en tratar de averiguar la causa de la muerte* y lo que ha averiguado es que la causa es, a día de hoy, privada por expreso deseo de sus familiares.

Tenía Crohn, desoyó las recomendaciones de la medicina tradicional, y murió.

Eso no es lo mismo que decir que murió porque tenía Crohn y desoyó las recomendaciones de la medicina tradicional.

Un ejemplo ilustrativo:








> Atkins murió gordo, *en la UCI no se engorda*.
> Angel Keys murió con 100 años y su mujer cerca de esa edad.
> Keellogs murió con 91 años en 1.942.



Supongo que, en base a tan categórica afirmación, podrá explicarme por qué en el registro de ingreso de Atkins ponía que pesaba 88 KILOS (un peso razonable para sus 1,83 y 72 años), y en su certificado de defunción ponía que pesaba 117 kilos, es decir, que en un sitio donde "es imposible engordar", consiguió apañar nada menos que *29 kilos en 9 días*

PISTA: el tipo estaba en coma y con los órganos colapsando, y se pasó los 9 días enganchado a un gotero.


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya sabe usted más que el resto, incluyendo a un servidor que *se ha molestado en tratar de averiguar la causa de la muerte* y lo que ha averiguado es que la causa es, a día de hoy, privada por expreso deseo de sus familiares.
> 
> Tenía Crohn, desoyó las recomendaciones de la medicina tradicional, y murió.
> 
> ...



¿Piensas poner una foto tuya o te vas a escaquear?


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿Piensas poner una foto tuya o te vas a escaquear?



No es que no pudiera, pero yo no he dicho en ningún caso que sea un muscleman, ya dije en su día que rondo el 16-17% de grasa corporal.

Los abs se ven, pero tampoco es que se marquen. Dado que he llegado hasta ahí comiendo ad libitum y haciendo casi cero ejercicio, pues qué quiere que le diga.

Que en cualquier caso, como también he comentado n veces, una cosa es lo que hace falta para pasar de obeso a normal, y otra muy diferente lo que hace falta para pasar de normal a atleta o a muscleman (y nótese que hago diferencia entre ambos).

EDIT: Ah, y manzanas traigo.


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No es que no pudiera, pero yo no he dicho en ningún caso que sea un muscleman, ya dije en su día que rondo el 16-17% de grasa corporal.
> 
> Los abs se ven, pero tampoco es que se marquen. Dado que he llegado hasta ahí comiendo ad libitum y haciendo casi cero ejercicio, pues qué quiere que le diga.
> 
> ...



No piensas poner una foto, no? Vaya, no me lo esperaba :bla:


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No piensas poner una foto, no? Vaya, no me lo esperaba :bla:



¿Sabusté que yo no tengo feisbuk?

No lo tengo porque valoro mi intimidad personal, y me parece de tolays regalarle a cualquiera (y hay miles de millones de tíos conectados) armas para hacerme la vida imposible más adelante.

Así que no, no pienso poner foto. 
Ni aunque tuviera el marmóreo esculpido del David de Miguel Ángel, que no lo tengo.

Además, el que afirma, prueba, y como yo no afirmo tener unos abdominales cincelados en bronce, pues no tengo que probar nada.

Que poner mi foto tampoco probaría gran cosa, porque sin un antes y un después, pues vaya usted a saber si la foto responde a lo bien o a lo mal que me han ido mis pautas alimentarias _n'est-ce pas?_.

EDIT: ¿Cuándo hemos pasado del debate racional a la personalización y la descalificación personal? ¿Se ha caído el hilo a guardería y yo no me he enterado?


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Sabusté que yo no tengo feisbuk?
> 
> No lo tengo porque valoro mi intimidad personal, y me parece de tolays regalarle a cualquiera (y hay miles de millones de tíos conectados) armas para hacerme la vida imposible más adelante.
> 
> ...



Yo contigo nunca lo he tenido. Siempre te he respetado por el problema que has tenido y porque me pareces educado y sensato.
Con otros foreros que me han faltado el respeto sí.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Yo contigo nunca lo he tenido. Siempre te he respetado por el problema que has tenido y porque me pareces educado y sensato.
> Con otros foreros que me han faltado el respeto sí.



¿Y entonces por qué la insistencia con lo de la foto, como si el hecho de que yo tenga o no más o menos grasa abdominal fuera relevante para el debate?

¿O sólo hace publi del "concurso"?


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿Piensas poner una foto tuya o te vas a escaquear?



Aqui empieza a haber mucho mariconeo.

Estas en el hilo de adelgaza sin esfuerzo al tiempo que dejas de consumir mierda.

El hilo de gayers enseñando pollas esta dos subforos mas havajo.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Jun 2017)

Cualquier julay que salga en el programa "hermano mayor", marca abdominales.
Con drogas, alcohol, y demás. Marcaditos y fibradetes. Se puede ser un yonki de mala vida y marcar abdominales y se puede hacer una vida super sana, y tener 1 kilito de más, suficiente como para no marcar.

Yo tengo 40 años y es ahora que marco abdominales. En mi caso, a parte de una paleodieta al 95%, he tenido que hacer una cosa parecida a la cetogénica (muy baja en hidratos), para verme realmente definido.

Yo mido 173. En mis peores épocas pesé 85. Con la paleo me planté en 75 y gracias a una cetogénica estoy en 72 kgs, siendo de complexión robusta (jugador de voley. Pierna grande y musculada y gemelo aún más grande).
No soy un Bruce Lee, sino más bien un Arnold Xoxeneger. 15% de grasa. 
Nunca voy a estar en un 8-9%. No es mi morfotipo.

Pero veo que con esos 72-74 kilos me siente mejor que nunca y marcando, por si es algo que te preocupa tanto.


----------



## Cormac (6 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aqui empieza a haber mucho mariconeo.
> 
> Estas en el hilo de adelgaza sin esfuerzo al tiempo que dejas de consumir mierda.
> 
> El hilo de gayers enseñando pollas esta dos subforos mas havajo.



Genial las excusas :XX: :bla: :XX:


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Genial las excusas :XX: :bla: :XX:



Tiene usted unos patrones de foreo de lo más peculiares, raro es que pasen más de 6 horas seguidas entre mensajes.

¿Duerme usted mal?

Igual le interesan mis experimentos con el sueño segmentado


----------



## sada (6 Jun 2017)

me han pasado el libro en pdf del tal Pedro Grez, LOS MITOS ME TIENEN GORDO Y ENFERMO y me ha gustado mucho, muy bien explicado. Muchas cosas las había leído por aquí. casa muy bien con este hilo.


----------



## Cormac (6 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Tiene usted unos patrones de foreo de lo más peculiares, raro es que pasen más de 6 horas seguidas entre mensajes.
> 
> ¿Duerme usted mal?
> 
> Igual le interesan mis experimentos con el sueño segmentado



No se preocupe por mí, que duermo estupendamente y tengo un trabajo que me permite escribir en cualquier momento del día.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Qué obsesión tenemos con la juventud.. hasta el punto de manipular el lenguaje a conveniencia. Con 47 años NO está más joven que con 20; el peso o composición corporal es una cosa, y la juventud OTRA y muy distinta. Puedes decir que está mucho mejor ahora físicamente para sus 47 años de lo que lo estaba antes para sus 20, eso ok; PERO NO MÁS JOVEN. Joven seria que se vista con los ultrahorts que llevan las teens se vaya de erasmus y pase por una más.
> 
> Que le dieran la opción ahora de volver al peso que tenía junto con los 20 años, ya verías lo que se lo pensaba xD. Ojalá la juventud fuera cosa de peso o tallas.
> 
> Paradójicamente a partir de los 35-40 las que menos aparentan -en el apartado de composición corporal- son las que mejor gestionan un 'ligero' aumento gradual de grasa, para compensar la pérdida de volumen facial y el cada vez más desequilibrado balance entre estrógenos:andrógenos. No hay filler ni cirujano en el mundo que revierta la pérdida general de tejido adiposo en la cara con la misma distribución que siendo joven. Y pocas cosas aceleran más este proceso que subir de peso para luego bajarlo. Porque cuando acumula grasa, especilamente pasados los 30, el cuerpo lo hace hacia unas zonas más que otras, y cuando la pierdes ocurre a la inversa.*



Vamos a ver, la *Edad Cronológica* por ahora y que yo sepa no se puede alterar. Si cronologicamente tienes 47 años tendrás esos años hagas lo que hagas, la vida no es una película de Hollywood donde te acuestas deseando tener otra vez 17 años y al otro día te depiertas yendo de nuevo a la universidad. Y por ahora tampoco hay un túnel del tiempo que te transporte de nuevo a tu tierna y alegre juventud. En el futuro no lo se pero ahora mismo cronologicamente es imposible volver para atrás en el tiempo.`

En resumen, edad cronológica es la que pone en tu carnet de identidad y esa la puedes falsear y decir que tienes menos pero no la vas a alterar jamás.

Yo me estaba refiriendo a la *Edad Biológica* que a grandes rasgos es el aspecto y funcionalidad del organismo comparado con los patrones típicos de su edad cronológica.

Al contrario que la Edad Cronológica, la Biológica si se puede intentar alterar.

¿Como puedes intentar alterar tu Edad Biológica? Mejorando tu estilo de vida, el ambiente donde vivas, tus hábitos, tu alimentación, etc etc.

Y eso es lo que hemos intentado mi parienta y yo. Hacemos deporte, vivimos en un sitio con poca contaminación ambiental y con mucha vegetación, comemos lo más sano que nos es posible y no tenemos hábitos como el tabaco, alcohol, drogas. Tampoco consumimos cronicamente medicamentos por consumir como hacen la mayoría.

Sobre mi parienta, su edad cronológica son 47 años, su aspecto facial es de alguien de alrededor de los 30 años (es la edad que le suelen calcular los que no la conocen y nadie se cree que esté ya cerca de los 50) y la funcionalidad y aspecto físico del resto de su cuerpo es de una chica de 20 años.

No entiendo mucho de Erasmus pero aparentando 30 años igual ya no colaba como teen, pero lo que si se es que practicamente todas las teens de los Erasmus matarían a toda su familia por tener su aspecto.

Sobre lo de dar opción de volver a tu juventud, ya estás como siempre con ejemplo estúpidos que no vienen a cuento. Si pudiéramos elegir creo que todos volveríamos a nuestra alegre y tierna juventud. Yo en esa época estaba hecho una verdadera braga fisicamente hablando de todas las mierdas que me metía para el cuerpo y aún así volvería sin pensarlo a esa época y volvería a hacer lo mismo.

Pero como eso no va a suceder porque ya te digo que esto no es película de Hollywood de esas que te gustarán tanto a tí (17 Otra Vez y similares) mi parienta y yo no nos dedicamo a divagar sobre estupideces como haces tú y vivimos la edad cronológica que nos toca vivir lo mejor que podemos con las herramientas que tenemos a nuestro alcance. Y viendo a la mayoría del resto de la gente de nuestra edad cronológica no podemos decir que nos vaya demasiado mal.

Si a tí te va mejor haciendo lo que haces pues adelante con lo tuyo que ella y yo seguiremos con lo nuestro.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No se preocupe por mí, que duermo estupendamente y tengo un trabajo que me permite escribir en cualquier momento del día.



Lo decía porque la gente "normal" duerme del tirón (que eso sea lo óptimo es discutible), entre 7 y 9 horas, y principalmente durante la noche.

Su último mensaje de madrugada me ha hecho preguntarme cuándo dormiría usted, lo que me ha llevado a ver que es raro que haya un bloque de más de 6 horas en las que no postee.

De ahí que, salvo que tenga la extraordinaria capacidad de postear dormido, concluya que, como mínimo, no tiene un patrón de sueño estándar.

Y como a fuerza de tener un patrón de sueño subestándar (5-6 horas de media durante meses) un servidor ha acabado hecho unos zorros (*aunque de primeras parecía que no*), y sólo recientemente he encontrado la forma de lograr el tan ansiado descanso suficiente, pues quería (desde la generosidad de mi corazón) compartir mi (posible, aún la tengo en estudio) solución con quien pudiera tener mi mismo problema.

¿Que está usted bien y no tiene problemas de sueño? Me alegro de corazón

A menudo digo que el que tiene salud, no sabe lo que tiene. Lo mismo puede decirse del que duerme bien (o, del que tiene churumbeles que duermen bien, como es mi caso).


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Sí, ahora vas a venir a hablarme de las variedades de trigo y evolución, con artículos de ese tipo. Esto y tema de nutrientes, gluten, lectinas, su distribición en trigo común (aestevium) y otras variedades hexaploides y anteriores está ya hablado en este hilo y no voy a volver a lo mismo cada vez que alguien saque el tema, mucho menos pretendiendo dar lecciones con artículos de medios borreguiles de ese tipo.
> 
> Y tb te digo, el 99% de info que vas a leer en un medio español (en este caso mejicano), especialmente los dirigidos a las masas y que reciban visitas, son basura. Datos tomados sueltos de distintos sitios, mezclados y mal explicados, descontextualizados... y en muchos casos ni siquiera son propios, sino traducciones de artículos en inglés que los "globeros" dan por buenos y son cáncer para cualquiera que conozca o haya leido sobre el tema con un mínimo de rigor y profundidad.*



Tú eres de esos que todo lo dicen con palabras superimbombantes pero que en el fondo del mensaje no dicen absolutamente una mierda. Mucho verbo florido pero con muy escaso contenido.

En los alegres 80 a los fantasmones como tú en los ambientes políticos los denominaban *Pinguinos* casi todos los pinguinos que conocí acabaron viviendo de la política profesional y es lo que te recomiendo a tí que hagas osease que te apuntes a un partido y te dediques a soltarle tus discursitos superimbombantes a la borregada que vaya a tus mitines a aplaudirte embobados. 

Te aseguro que tienes muchísimo futuro en eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Ragnar (6 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo decía porque la gente "normal" duerme del tirón (que eso sea lo óptimo es discutible), entre 7 y 9 horas, y principalmente durante la noche.
> 
> Su último mensaje de madrugada me ha hecho preguntarme cuándo dormiría usted, lo que me ha llevado a ver que es raro que haya un bloque de más de 6 horas en las que no postee.
> 
> ...



A mi me interesa saber su solución, tengo reventado mi bioritmo, me sienta mejor dormir sobre las 12-13 del mediodia... que por la noche :ouch:


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Jun 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> A mi me interesa saber su solución, tengo reventado mi bioritmo, me sienta mejor dormir sobre las 12-13 del mediodia... que por la noche :ouch:



Tengo un hilo abierto, el enlace estaba más arriba, pero se lo repito:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/903924-sueno-segmentado-descanso-ancestral-opiniones-experiencias-y-relatos-de-hipnofrikis.html

Sobre ajuste del ritmo circadiano leí una cosa interesante el otro día, puede probar a ver qué tal le va:

Si hace un ayuno de más de 24 horas, la siguiente comida que haga su cuerpo la considerará el desayuno matinal.

Pero ojo, porque el principal regulador del ritmo circadiano es la luz, y lo del ayuno, aunque al parecer funciona (se usa a menudo para paliar el jet lag), no tiene tanta influencia como los ciclos de luz-oscuridad.


----------



## elmastonto (6 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> En resumen, edad cronológica es la que pone en tu carnet de identidad y esa la puedes falsear y decir que tienes menos pero no la vas a alterar jamás.



Yo ni he dicho ni me estaba refiriendo a edad cronológica, me refería al aspecto que se supone era a lo que te referías. A ver te quoteo otra vez que creo que te has liado o ahora tiras el balón fuera...



zapatitos dijo:


> Mi parienta cuando nos liemos también era chaparrilla tipo botijo, cuando fuimos a vivir juntos comenzó a entrenar y a comer bien y ahora más de 20 años después el cambio es espectacular,* está más joven ahora con 47 años que cuando tenía 20*.



"está más joven ahora con 47 años que cuando tenía 20". Y te digo que ni de coña, olvídate de la cronología que no hablamos de eso. Hablamos de biológica y lo que refleja como dices en el aspecto. De nuevo, que está mejor ahora para sus 40 de lo que lo estuvo antes para sus 20, ESO OK. Pero que aparenta menos con 47 que con 20?? eso es un disparate. 

Hay algunos casos extremos entre asíaticas/koreanas que pueden llegar a aparantear esas diferencias incluso a los ojos de gerontólogos, pero son casos aisladísimos y mucho pesa la genética. Ahora si me dices que tu mujer es asiática bueno, pq las asiáticas son las que tienen mejor genotipo en cuanto a manifestar en su aspecto los efectos del envejecimiento. 

Es muy muy muy difícil llegar a esa edad, delgada y que aparente esa diferencia de edad; es más cuanto más delgada peor, por eso las que menos aparentan suelen tener más grasa (eso no significa que todas las que tienen más grasa aparenten menos). Pero lo que más refleja la edad no es el cuerpo ni el peso, es la cara, alrededor de los ojos, la nariz y todo lo que se vuelve más angulado a medida que se desestructura el tejido adiposo facial. A los 40, cuanto más "fitness" y slim, por lo general, PEOR.

Puedes llevar una vida sana, alimentación, hábitos, no teer mala genética... y sí aparentar unos 10 años menos. Ya más de 10, complicado. Que con 47 esté mejor que con menos de 20, como tú has dicho.. no me lo creo.

De todos modos mi puntualización iba más por la obsesión que tiene la gente en general con la edad, y el aparentar... y todo ese rollo. Que está bien, pero es como que está llegando a cotas no vistas hasta ahora. Hasta el punto de tener que decir eso, que aparenta menos con 47 que con 20. No ves que eso al final quedas peor? yo pq te lo he dicho, pero otro lo lee y no dice nada pero pensará "sí claro, vaya flipado". Podías haber dicho "tiene un aspecto radiante, está más sana, se encuentra mejor, con más vitalidad, es capaz de pegarse un tute haciendo montañismo, baja el km de X segs, hace sentadillas, pistol squats, dominadas... no sé; muchas cosas buenas que denotan la salud y capacidad física, más allá del "aparentar" clásico.

Dices que a mí me gustan "películas de Hollywood"? no se a cuénto de qué, pero te recuerdo que has sido tú el que para justificando un estilo de vida o alimentación has utilizado el recurso de la aparentadera.


----------



## Indignado (6 Jun 2017)

Misma edad cronológica pero distinta edad biológica:


----------



## elmastonto (6 Jun 2017)

Indignado dijo:


>



Muy buenos ejemplos!! Ni yo los hubiera encontrado mejor.

A pesar de que no se pueden sacar conclusiones generalistas de casos únicos, esas fotos que has puesto son muy reveladoras de lo que vengo diciendo. Que la dieta ideal no es la que tiende a la exclusión ni la que demoniza nada, ni carne, ni grasa, ni azúcar, ni pasta, ni colesterol, ni.... La de la izquierda es el típico perfil que se circunscribe a un modelo más cerrado, baja en grasa, vegetariana, frutas, nada de carne ni animal... etc. Es lo mismo que lo vuestro pero en el lado opuesto, vosotros condenáis azúcar, harinas cereales, y os centráis en grasa, carne y comida animal.

La tía de la derecha seguro que no es de las que se apunta a las dietas que se pone de moda cada década; come de todos los grupos y variado, no es excluyente con alimentos "santos" y otros "demoníacos", pero come saludable, acorde a su MBR, no es sedentaria, no ha sufrido en su vida muchas subidas/bajadas bruscas de peso, NO SE ESTRESA NI OBSESIONA CON LA DIETA NI ALIMENTOS como mucha gente hoy día que está pasada de rosca con la p*** alimentación... y que éstos últimos son los que al final con cualquier modelo de "dieto-ideología" sesgado, terminan como la de la foto de la izquierda.


Otra cosa que tb visualiza lo que decía en el post anterior de la grasa en mujeres a partir de los 40 y la apariencia de edad. La chica de la derecha se puede intuir que tiene un % de grasa corporal mayor que la vegetariana, y ya veis el aspecto. Y a pesar de que dice fumar, ha conservado o acumulado la grasa de forma inteligente, no se ha flipado con querer tener la linea de una de 20, y ahí la grasa -tp se puede decir que esté obesa- ha jugado a su favor. No sólo tiene una apariencia muy buena para su edad sino que la hace más atractiva de lo que estaría con menos grasa.

En ésta 56 años, sin maquillaje o con muy poco,










Aquí más joven, con 50











Y mirar aquí, lo que opina de la moda "anti-pasta", paletodietas y demás filosofías new-age...






Hohoho, esta última habría que ponerle el letrero "HATERS GONNA HATE" como meme xD


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (6 Jun 2017)

Esa señora si tiene esa edad está muy bien pero no aparenta ni 20 ni 30, se nota que es una mujer entorno a los 50, se puede estar bien de salud a cualquier edad pero no exageremos, ninguna mujer de 50 está mejor que una chavala de 20, ni biológicamente ni cuentos de la china, los órganos internos son lo que son, la carrocería puede dar mas o menos el pego (ni eso) pero 50 años se notan.


----------



## elmastonto (6 Jun 2017)

No no, que he comentado aspecto general, no de si aparenta X años más/menos; no me suelo centrar tanto en eso como hace la gente que siempre escuchas lo mismo y parece que hoy todo se mide por ahí. He comentado la foto que ha puesto el otro usuario de estas dos mujeres, y a cómo han evolucionado físicamente ambas y lo que dicen comer, independientemente que aparenten los años que tienen. 

Lo de los años y aparentar fue a raíz del comentario de zapatitos, que con 47 años una mujer pasa por una de menos de 20 xD.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2017 at 19:10 ----------




Belibaste dijo:


> No creo que Nigella sea buen ejemplo de lo "natural" cuando su cara es plástica a más no poder. Infiltraciones lleva seguro y probablemente cóctel de vitaminas. La frente más tirante que un tambor y esa retracción alar la delata. Pero eso ella no lo va a reconocer claro, ella dice que los spaguettis y los pastelicos "con moderación".



A ver fillers se ponen TODAS, eso es normal hoy día, y qué? eso no significa nada, hablamos de pequeños arreglos, retoques que no te solucionan haber envejecido mal o un aspecto deteriorado. A esas no sólo no les funciona sino que les deja igual o peor. A las mujeres que se conservan bien, son las que más les beneficia esos pequeños retoques con fillers (no botox ojo) que siguen manteniendo su naturalidad.

Dos ejemplos. Mariló Montero y Belén Esteban. La primera hasta los 50 se ha conservado más que bien con respecto a sus 30, ha estado casi una década "en pausa", y eso no es principalmente por los fillers ni mucho menos, sino pq tiene buena genética y se ha sabido cuidar; luego los fillers y otras técnicas pulen pequeños matices. 

Ahora mira Belén Esteban, que pasta ya te digo que tiene mucha más que la otra vamos que por recursos o no poder pagar lo mejor no es. Mira todo lo que se ha hecho y mira cómo está a como estaba hace 15 años. Es un monstruo. La gente se piensa que es todo ir a la clínica y ya está.. y no. Montero se ha cuidado y ha hecho un uso minimalista e inteligente de lo que ofrece la estética hoy -que es para lo que debería ser-; y no para arreglar el estropicio de una mala vida.







La de la izquierda ya puede buscar al cirujano de Cher, transfundirse la sangre de una virgen de 16 años, o poner velas a lourdes que ahí olvídate que no hay nada que hacer. De hecho ésa es de las que lo que se haga, va a ser para quedar igual o peor.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Jun 2017)

Did Nigella Lawson have Plastic Surgery Botox Before and After Pictures

Cirujia y maquillaje,pero por dentro igual de vieja


"Pequeños arreglos",careto nuevo


----------



## Rauxa (6 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Did Nigella Lawson have Plastic Surgery Botox Before and After Pictures
> 
> Cirujia y maquillaje,pero por dentro igual de vieja
> 
> ...



Aún sin operar y sin maquillaje tiene mucho mejor aspecto que la vegeta.
Si además, Nigella Lawson no tomara alcohol, ni tabaco ni azucares, estaría mucho mejor.

Pero ya veis a la vegeta: sin fumar, ni tomar alcohol, pero una dieta baja en grasas y sin proteina animal. TE quedas demacrado. Es la típica imagen del vegano, escuálido, pálido, sin masa muscular...


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Porque comer como un esquimal no es (en general) una elección, sino una *necesidad* impuesta por *un ecosistema francamente adverso*.
> 
> Sin estudios a largo plazo de culturas que, comiendo "como un esquimal", no estén sometidas a las inclemencias que sufren los esquimales, la proposición está coja.
> 
> Igual resulta que los okinawanos no son tan longevos por su dieta, sino porque *no viven sometidos a unas condiciones climáticas de mierda*, y no lo sabemos porque ni hay grandes cantidades de okinawanos comiendo como inuit, ni viceversa.



Es que si hay estudios comparativos, el mismo estudio de Cordain señala que numerosas tribus con dietas con predominancia de calorías de origen animal (la mayoría en zonas tropicales) no pasaban de 60 años de esperanza de vida, y eso que sobreestimó su consumo de carne.

Hay estudios comparando la salud arterial de tribus de con todo tipo de dietas, y la peor siempre corresponde a las tribus con dietas bajas en carbohidratos y por tanto altas en productos de origen animal, grasas y proteínas.

Ya he puesto estudios de todo tipo (de los esquimales, de los masai, de los kirguizos y otros pueblos centroasiáitcos). Existen evidencias antropológicas de estado de salud cardiovascular de gente del pueblo Incas y egipcias, con dietas cuasivegetarianas altas en carbohidratos, respecto de la clase alta, con dietas con mucha más carne. Adivina quiénes tenían mejor salud.

Mientras que las blue zones son zonas donde hay claro predominio de alimentos de origen vegetal y de carbohidratos en la dieta. 

La realidad estadística al respecto es la que es. Las evidencias se cuentan por miles y tienen más de 100 años.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Yo ni he dicho ni me estaba refiriendo a edad cronológica, me refería al aspecto que se supone era a lo que te referías. A ver te quoteo otra vez que creo que te has liado o ahora tiras el balón fuera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuantos años dices que tiene esta tía?

Cronológicos y biológicos.




Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (6 Jun 2017)

Es que marcar edades concretas es difícil pq como te digo hay casos muy dispares. En el caso de la foto tiene zona de la vista muy tapada que es lo que es lo que más delata la edad. Yo la situaría entre en la franja 35-45 tapando el cuerpo y fijándome sólo en la cara. Pero con ese cuerpo que tiene y valorando el conjunto le bajaría a los 30-35. Tb al ser negra o mulata tienen mejor genética en composición corporal que un caucásico, además que el color de la piel protege más de los uva del sol, que es otra de las cosas que más penalizan.

Ahora bien, puedes decirme, pues tiene 60!! o tiene 20!! podría ser ambos, pq casos así hay.

Pero como decía este no es el tema que comentaba, de cuántos años aparenta una persona, pq además es muy subjetivo, especialmente entre distintas razas. Yo lo que quería decir, es que por ej, esta chica que has puesto, independientemente de los que tenga. Ella misma, cuando tenga 40, ni de coña va a pasar por como cuando tenía 20. Por muy tremenda que esté con 40 y muy mal haya estado con 20. Esto último es más objetivo, pq ahí ves cómo pasa el tiempo con respecto a uno mismo, y no está sujeto a comparaciones con distintas genéticas, rasgos individuales y demás variables.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2017)

Mirar que miedito tienen:

Exactamente lo contrario a la

"Exactamente lo contrario a la ‘paleodieta’ es lo mejor para vivir más años"


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2017)

Con paleodieta se refieren a dieta baja en carbohidratos, y tienen razón.


----------



## elmastonto (6 Jun 2017)

"Mira qué miedo tienen"

Y por si fuera poco, los dulces envejecen | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS


Tomo los artículos de un mismo medio y los expongo según conveniencia para validar la nueva moda de la que me he hecho fan y que a mis ojos es algo ya definitivo e indiscutible, menos para el resto que no alcanzan a ver la luz.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Con paleodieta se refieren a dieta baja en carbohidratos, y tienen razón.



Claro claro tomate la pastillita y a la cama machote.

Voy a cenar unas almendras y un par de piezas de fruta, pero tu a lo tuyo.

Ya os he demostrado con numeros que de baja en carbos para nada. Equilibrada en carbos por supuesto y de origen natural.

Como os jode que no comamos pan, pues a mamarla, porque cada vez hay mas gente que entiende que el pan a diario (la gente compra pan blanco) es un riesgo para la salud.


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (6 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Cuantos años dices que tiene esta tía?
> 
> Cronológicos y biológicos.
> 
> ...



65 años aproximadamente, tiene cara de vieja, la edad se nota nos guste o no.


----------



## Indignado (6 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Con paleodieta se refieren a dieta baja en carbohidratos, y tienen razón.



Pero al final del artículo dice :



> La hormona de la longevidad también puede estimularse con una alimentación rica en ácidos grasos omega -3, presentes en el pescado azul (salmón, atún o sardinas), tal y como confirma Villarroya: “Hemos descubierto que este ácido actúa como un regulador clave de la síntesis de la hormona en el organismo”.



Ellos mismo se contradicen cuando la paleo no excluye pescado por no decir que no hablan que tipo de CH en ningún momento


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Es que marcar edades concretas es difícil pq como te digo hay casos muy dispares. En el caso de la foto tiene zona de la vista muy tapada que es lo que es lo que más delata la edad. Yo la situaría entre en la franja 35-45 tapando el cuerpo y fijándome sólo en la cara. Pero con ese cuerpo que tiene y valorando el conjunto le bajaría a los 30-35. Tb al ser negra o mulata tienen mejor genética en composición corporal que un caucásico, además que el color de la piel protege más de los uva del sol, que es otra de las cosas que más penalizan.
> 
> Ahora bien, puedes decirme, pues tiene 60!! o tiene 20!! podría ser ambos, pq casos así hay.
> 
> Pero como decía este no es el tema que comentaba, de cuántos años aparenta una persona, pq además es muy subjetivo, especialmente entre distintas razas. Yo lo que quería decir, es que por ej, esta chica que has puesto, independientemente de los que tenga. Ella misma, cuando tenga 40, ni de coña va a pasar por como cuando tenía 20. Por muy tremenda que esté con 40 y muy mal haya estado con 20. Esto último es más objetivo, pq ahí ves cómo pasa el tiempo con respecto a uno mismo, y no está sujeto a comparaciones con distintas genéticas, rasgos individuales y demás variables.*



Muchas excusas pones para decir simplemente que no tienes ni idea 

Y esta señora solo lleva haciendo deporte y siguiendo una vida saludable 8 años, imagínate personas que llevan más de media vida o toda su vida entera.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (6 Jun 2017)

Pues no, no tengo ni idea.. porque no soy adivino. Es como si me preguntas que qué estudios creo que puede tener, igual te diría que hasta la EGB, pero por decir algo, pq NO LO SÉ. Lo mismo resuta que tiene una licenciatura en medicina, pues por qué no? o si me preguntas lo que mide... como te digo no gasto bolas de cristal, puedo hacer estimaciones pero consciente de que con mucho margen de error.

Lo que tp sé es a dónde quieres llegar.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Claro claro tomate la pastillita y a la cama machote.
> 
> Voy a cenar unas almendras y un par de piezas de fruta, pero tu a lo tuyo.
> 
> ...



Ya he demostrado lo que se entiende y lo que quieren decir por paleo los gurús respecto de los macronutrientes (desde Cordain).

Si todo el día estáis alabando la dieta cetogénica y diciendo que si comes muchos carbohidratos (no azúcar refinada, no, carbohidratos, pasta, incluso demasiada fruta), produce diabetes, lo cual nada tiene que ver con la realidad.

Los pueblos más longevos siempre han comido dietas fundamentalmente altas en carbohidratos, y, por tanto, bajas o muy bajas en productos de origen animal.

También bajos en azúcares refinados y productos manufacturados, pero eso no invalida el efecto de las otras variables.

Y en ese artículo es lo que se entiende.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2017 at 23:43 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> Pero al final del artículo dice :
> 
> 
> 
> Ellos mismo se contradicen cuando la paleo no excluye pescado por no decir que no hablan que tipo de CH en ningún momento



Lo de la omega 3 es un tema muy debatible, los estudios son contradictorios y hay numerosísimos ejemplos de poblaciones que nunca han tenido acceso a fuentes de omega 3 de cadena larga (EPA y DHA), y estaban muy sanas, siempre y cuando su dieta fuera alta en carbos y baja en grasas totales.

Sí conozco casos particulares que los necesitan, pero no creo que sea algo generalizable a toda la especie humana, cómo sí lo es la dieta tradicional de muchos pueblos en muchas partes, que no es precisamente paleocarnista (para que nos entendamos aquí, no seamos tan poco rigurosos como Cordain y cía ).


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2017)

Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> *65 años aproximadamente, tiene cara de vieja, la edad se nota nos guste o no.*



Al menos tú sabes buscar enlaces a través de una imagen, elmastonto todavía no ha llegado a ese nivel 

¿Hay muchas sesentonas con esa *cara de vieja* por tu barrio? Dime cual es para mudarme ahora mismo. Si así son las sesentonas por tu barrio ni me quiero ni imaginar como serán las cuarentonas.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2017)

La negra esa aparenta quince años menos como mucho, o sea, en la cuarentena (más cerca de cincuenta), se conserva bien de cuerpo, pero tampoco aparenta estar en la veintena.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *La negra esa aparenta quince años menos como mucho, o sea, en la cuarentena (más cerca de cincuenta), se conserva bien de cuerpo, pero tampoco aparenta estar en la veintena.*



¿Quien ha dicho que la negra aparente estar en la veintena de años? Que ya os estais inventando las cosas.

Pero aparenta bastantes menos de los que tiene y solo lleva 8 años cuidándose.

Vamos, yo por lo menos donde vivo no me suelo cruzar con sesentonas así, a lo mejor en vuestros barrios veganos son más frecuentes, no se 

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (6 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y esta señora solo lleva haciendo deporte y siguiendo una vida saludable 8 años, imagínate personas que llevan más de media vida o toda su vida entera.



Pero qué es una vida "saludable"? eso es algo que todo el mundo tiene en su mente muchas variantes, es muy abstracto. Para muchos piensan que es obsesionarte con la alimentación, buscar paradigmas, y machacarse a hacer ejercicio. Y esas cosas, no todas funcionan para todos por igual. Yo veo mucha gente que se hace adicta al ejercicio y sí bajan de grasa pero empeoran de aspecto; pq tienen una idea distorsionada de la salud, buscan ideales estéticos y hacen lo que sea para conseguirlo. Y si no tienen la base para amortiguar los daños secundarios y promueven un estado de inflamación y cortisol elevado que se cronifica y se paga con los años. 

Esa tía el cuerpo que tiene es mucho genética tb. Creo que todos conocemos negros o mulatos en el gym que miran las pesas y tienen cuerpos "robocop" de flipar. Y la dieta se la pasan por el forro, comen lo que pillan, o trabajan 10h al dia y en el gym hacen 4 pijadas. Y luego ves al resto, caucásicos, y haciendo historias, que si proteínas, ensaladas, dietas bajas en CH para secar, entrenando a tope... y al final cuerpos normales, no gordos, pero nada del otro mundo sin camiseta. Los únicos que se acercan a los cuerpos de negros en estética son los que ciclan, y aún así matándose a entenar y dieta.

Así que no me vendas que todo es "dieta y ejercicio" y un camino de rosas para tener un cuerpo así. Al menos no para la mayoría, que se conforma con no estar gordo y pasar por normal.


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (7 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Al menos tú sabes buscar enlaces a través de una imagen, elmastonto todavía no ha llegado a ese nivel
> 
> ¿Hay muchas sesentonas con esa *cara de vieja* por tu barrio? Dime cual es para mudarme ahora mismo. Si así son las sesentonas por tu barrio ni me quiero ni imaginar como serán las cuarentonas.
> 
> Saludos.




No he buscado ningún enlace, ni idea de como se hace eso, su cara la delata fíjate en los mofletes caídos se ve que es una mujer vieja, de cuerpo está de puta madre como casi todos los negros que se cuidan mínimamente, es otra genética pero de cara no engaña y de cerca menos, fíjate que está tapándose las manos que nunca engañan y en persona se le notará la calidad de la piel que no es la de una mujer joven.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Pero qué es una vida "saludable"? eso es algo que todo el mundo tiene en su mente muchas variantes, es muy abstracto. Para muchos piensan que es obsesionarte con la alimentación, buscar paradigmas, y machacarse a hacer ejercicio. Y esas cosas, no todas funcionan para todos por igual. Yo veo mucha gente que se hace adicta al ejercicio y sí bajan de grasa pero empeoran de aspecto; pq tienen una idea distorsionada de la salud, buscan ideales estéticos y hacen lo que sea para conseguirlo. Y si no tienen la base para amortiguar los daños secundarios y promueven un estado de inflamación y cortisol elevado que se cronifica y se paga con los años.
> 
> Esa tía el cuerpo que tiene es mucho genética tb. Creo que todos conocemos negros o mulatos en el gym que miran las pesas y tienen cuerpos "robocop" de flipar. Y la dieta se la pasan por el forro, comen lo que pillan, o trabajan 10h al dia y en el gym hacen 4 pijadas. Y luego ves al resto, caucásicos, y haciendo historias, que si proteínas, ensaladas, dietas bajas en CH para secar, entrenando a tope... y al final cuerpos normales, no gordos, pero nada del otro mundo sin camiseta. Los únicos que se acercan a los cuerpos de negros en estética son los que ciclan, y aún así matándose a entenar y dieta.
> 
> Así que no me vendas que todo es "dieta y ejercicio" y un camino de rosas para tener un cuerpo así. Al menos no para la mayoría, que se conforma con no estar gordo y pasar por normal.*



Vida saludable:

- Lo más primordial de todo es alejarse todo lo posible del azúcar en todas sus variantes comerciales y de los alimentos procesados. Con eso ya tienes la mayor parte. Alejarse también del tabaco, drogas, alcohol.

- Hacer ejercicio intenso regularmente para estimular las hormonas y prevenir el deterioro óseo y muscular.

Yo no digo a nadie que haga o deje de hacer que cada cual es muy libre, digo que hay formas de prevenir dentro de lo posible el deterioro físico y de envejecer de una forma bastante menos traumática que la que vemos normalmente a nuestro alrededor.

Que yo no tengo nada contra los que decidís no invertir en mejorar vuestro cuerpo y vuestro estilo de vida que ya digo que cada cual es libre de decidir como vivirla. Lo único que después cuando os pegue el gran bajón físico hormonal no os quejeis ni me deis la chapa con vuestros achaques. No puedes pretender estar lo más funcional posible durante toda tu vida sin ejercitar tu cuerpo para ello y sin darle los mejores alimentos que te sea posible, eso es absurdo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 00:26 ----------




Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> *No he buscado ningún enlace, ni idea de como se hace eso, su cara la delata fíjate en los mofletes caídos se ve que es una mujer vieja, de cuerpo está de puta madre como casi todos los negros que se cuidan mínimamente, es otra genética pero de cara no engaña y de cerca menos, fíjate que está tapándose las manos que nunca engañan y en persona se le notará la calidad de la piel que no es la de una mujer joven.*



Yo ya te digo, no se donde vivireis vosotros porque yo por mucho que miro a mi alrededor no veo a sesentonas con esos rasgos por ningún sitio, más bien las veo a todas con más arrugas en la cara que una mona.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Quien ha dicho que la negra aparente estar en la veintena de años? Que ya os estais inventando las cosas.
> 
> Pero aparenta bastantes menos de los que tiene y solo lleva 8 años cuidándose.
> 
> ...



¿tengo que repetir que en asia hay millones de personas así y han comido una dieta alta en carbohidratos toda su vida?

En mi familia todos aparentamos fácil diez y quince años menos, y somos aún jóvenes.

Vegan Diet: 70 Year Old Woman looks Like 35 Years Old [W/VIDEO] - truthseekerdaily.com

esta es vegana y aparenta bastantes menos de los que tiene.

Esa se conserva mucho mejor que la otra.

En el aspecto influye mucho la genética, es en la salud y en la longevidad donde las dietas marcan la diferencia, estadísticamente.


----------



## Cormac (7 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo decía porque la gente "normal" duerme del tirón (que eso sea lo óptimo es discutible), entre 7 y 9 horas, y principalmente durante la noche.
> 
> Su último mensaje de madrugada me ha hecho preguntarme cuándo dormiría usted, lo que me ha llevado a ver que es raro que haya un bloque de más de 6 horas en las que no postee.
> 
> ...



Para su información trabajo a turnos.. No es lo ideal, ni lo mas sano, pero es lo que toca.
Aun así tengo la suerte de poder dormir por la mañana, tengo la habitación perfectamente acondicionada para tener cero molestias y oscuridad total mas un aire acondicionado que no me hace duelo gastar en verano cuando hace 40° en el exterior.
Con seis horas me es suficiente, no necesito mas.
Pero bueno, que no creo que sea el tema del hilo, aunque si me atacas por ahí, es que hay algo que os descuadra conmigo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Para su información trabajo a turnos.. No es lo ideal, ni lo mas sano, pero es lo que toca.
> Aun así tengo la suerte de poder dormir por la mañana, tengo la habitación perfectamente acondicionada para tener cero molestias y oscuridad total mas un aire acondicionado que no me hace duelo gastar en verano cuando hace 40° en el exterior.
> Con seis horas me es suficiente, no necesito mas.
> Pero bueno, que no creo que sea el tema del hilo, aunque si me atacas por ahí, es que hay algo que os descuadra conmigo.



Que no, que no, de verdad que no es un ataque.

Es simple y llanamente que yo llevaba meses aparentemente tirando perfectamente con 6 horas (y café, y metilfenidato que tomo para mi TDA, y de un tiempo a esta parte, cacao y grasa de coco, que tienen también su aquel) hasta que peté.

Y que no se da uno cuenta de hasta qué punto no es verdad que con 6 horas sea suficiente hasta que no vuelve a dormir 7 u 8.

Es como los que piensan que la leche (o cualquier otro alimento al que se pueda ser sensible/intolerante) no les sienta mal y el día que dejan de tomarla de pronto descubren que sí que les sentaba mal, y que lo que pasa es que no sabían lo bien que se podía encontrar uno.

Y como yo acabo de pasar ese trago y parece que he encontrado una solución, pues se la ofrezco, por si le interesa.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 10:04 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> Con paleodieta se refieren a dieta baja en carbohidratos, y tienen razón.



Baja y alta son conceptos relativos, esto ya lo hemos hablado.

Para usted, alta en grasas es >20% y baja en carbos es <40/50%

Para mí, alta en grasas es >70%, y baja en carbos es <20%

Así, una paleo como la que siguen muchos foreros aquí, con alrededor de 40% de carbos, y alrededor de 35% de grasas, para usted sería baja en carbos y alta en grasas, y para mí no sería ni lo uno, ni lo otro.


----------



## sada (7 Jun 2017)

ha llegado a mis manos otro libro: COME GRASA Y ADELGAZA del médico Mark Hyman. Ayer le he echado un ojo así por encima; viene a ser como el de Pedro Grez solo que este de grez es muuucho más ameno de leer y entender. A priori.

AQUÍ UN AVANCE
COME GRASA Y ADELGAZA de Mark Hyman - YouTube

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 08:12 ----------

por cierto a ver que opináis: Michelle Obama, hace poco se publicó que ha engordado y bastante...
aquí link a imagen de uan aportada de revista
http://images.holaciudad.com/2016/0...ama-subio-peso_949715232_12342819_667x774.png

como es posible? se supone que es la mujer del Presidente y tiene acceso a lo mejor, la mejor info, la mejor dieta, los mejores productos, el mejor entrenador...
http://susanayelvira.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/portada-completa-jetset_1644x1994.jpg


----------



## MAUSER (7 Jun 2017)

Es lo que tienen las comidas sociales, dormir poco, etc... Además las negras son proclives a engordar.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 09:40 ----------

Que fea es la cabrona.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> *como es posible? se supone que es la mujer del Presidente y tiene acceso a lo mejor, la mejor info, la mejor dieta, los mejores productos, el mejor entrenador...*



Por la pinta yo creo que a lo que ha tenido acceso es al mejor surtido de bollos que te puedas imaginar.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (7 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Que no, que no, de verdad que no es un ataque.
> 
> Es simple y llanamente que yo llevaba meses aparentemente tirando perfectamente con 6 horas (y café, y metilfenidato que tomo para mi TDA, y de un tiempo a esta parte, cacao y grasa de coco, que tienen también su aquel) hasta que peté.
> 
> ...





Pues me pasaré por su hilo. Todo lo que sea mejorar en salud es bienvenido para mí


----------



## VOTIN (7 Jun 2017)

¿Cuál es el tipo de pan más saludable? Depende de cada persona
A. OTERO - @abc_salud Mdrid
06/06/2017 18:04h - Actualizado: 06/06/2017 23:51h.
Guardado en: Salud Hábitos Vida Saludable
El pan es un componente esencial de la dieta mediterránea que, lejos de hacernos engordar, nos ayuda a mantener un peso saludable –siempre y cuando, eso sí, hagamos ejercicio físico–. Entonces, y una vez se sabe que el pan es bueno para nuestra salud, la pregunta que surge es: ¿todos los tipos de pan son igualmente ‘buenos’?....

El pan no engorda y reduce el riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares

ABC 
18/09/2013 00:00h - Actualizado: 18/09/2013 23:35h.
Guardado en: Sociedad
Se acabó el mito de que el pan engorda. Todo lo contrario. El consumo de pan, acompañado de actividad física, favorece el adelgazamiento y reduce las posibilidades de padecer enfermedades cardiovasculares. Así lo han explicado los expertos reunidos en el simposio «Pan y Salud», organizado por la Unión Internacional de la Panadería y Pastelería, en el marco del XX Congreso Internacional de Nutrición de Granada.


----------



## sada (7 Jun 2017)

«Pan y Salud», organizado por la Unión Internacional de la Panadería y Pastelería 
que van a decir? que el pan engorda???


----------



## lost_77 (7 Jun 2017)

Si fuera pan de verdad todavía, pero eso ya no existe


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (7 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vida saludable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En mi barrio no hay mujeres negras por ahora... no le voy preguntado la edad que tiene a la gente pero tengo ojos en la cara, no todo el mundo envejece de la misma manera, hay gente que no tiene arrugas ni canas pero aún así se les nota su edad.

Esta mujer tiene 80 años y se conserva también bien pero tampoco pasaría a mis ojos por una mujer de 30, 40,50 etc


----------



## zapatitos (7 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *¿tengo que repetir que en asia hay millones de personas así y han comido una dieta alta en carbohidratos toda su vida?
> 
> En mi familia todos aparentamos fácil diez y quince años menos, y somos aún jóvenes.
> 
> ...



Esa señora no es vegana, es crudivegana y hay una gran diferencia entre ambas cosas. Esa señora lleva desde la década de los años 60 sin comer nada que no sea crudo y cultivado por ella misma, lo cual le acerca bastante más a mí que a tus famosos chinos comecereales.

Cero cereales, cero azúcar, cero procesados, similar a lo que hago yo con la salvedad de que ella puede cultivarse todo lo que come (yo no) y que yo no tengo problemas en comer productos derivados de los animales.

Por lo demás, las ensaladas crudas que me apreto yo a base de lechugas, tomates, pimientos, calabacín, pepino, etc etc esta señora no creo que fuera capaz de comérselas. Y los frutos secos que también los como crudos.

Ser vegano simple y llanamente es no comer ningún producto derivado de los animales, así que los veganos pueden comer todo tipo de derivados de los cereales *cosa que esta señora lleva sin hacer 57 años* salvo que se coma las espigas de trigo crudas, cosa que dudo. Y también lleva 57 años sin probar tu querido pan salvo que lo amase y se lo coma crudo, cosa que también dudo.

A lo mejor come asiduamente o de vez en cuando germinados de cereal, pero germinados y harina, pan son dos cosas pero que muy distintas. 

Además que tú no eres crudivegano a no ser que te hayas hecho hoy mismo porque llevas defendiendo el trigo y el pan desde el principio y eso no entra en el crudiveganismo de ninguna de las maneras.

En cuanto a la señora, de rasgos faciales muy bien pero fisicamente no me gusta para nada.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 15:28 ----------




Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> *En mi barrio no hay mujeres negras por ahora... no le voy preguntado la edad que tiene a la gente pero tengo ojos en la cara, no todo el mundo envejece de la misma manera, hay gente que no tiene arrugas ni canas pero aún así se les nota su edad.
> 
> Esta mujer tiene 80 años y se conserva también bien pero tampoco pasaría a mis ojos por una mujer de 30, 40,50 etc*



No estoy hablando de razas sino de aspecto que te vas por los Cerros de Úbeda. Yo miro a la gente de mi alrededor y no veo a nadie sesentón que se conserve ni remotamente como la que puse, ni de rasgos faciales ni mucho menos en físico.

Sepherd sin conocerla nos dice por la calle que tiene 81 años y ni tú, ni yo, ni nadie en el mundo nos lo creemos y ponemos cara de sorpresa. Te dice que tiene unos 60 y te lo tragas sin masticar.

Yo desde luego vendería mi alma al diablo si hiciera falta por llegar a los 81 con ese aspecto tanto físico como facial y con esa vitalidad.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (7 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> ...



Tú lo que eres es otro fanático ideológico que como la mayoría aquí, de nutrición 0. No 0 no, menos que 0!!!.. porque 0 es una persona que no sabe, ni para bien ni para mal; tú lo que sabes es negativo, que es peor.

Hay que ser muy zoquete y muy ignorante de la vida para soltar que no come pan que es procesado y luego soltar que avena sí JAJAJA. Analfabetismo máximo, pq no tienes ni idea de la avena ni cómo se produce a nivel de grandes factorías; pero claro eso lo minimizas pq tu religión la considera como alimento OK y tú como buen discípulo ignorante lo acatas.

*How is Oatly made?*







Porque supongo que no compras el grano germinable, lo cueces a presión y luego lo arrollas tú, verdad? tú compras los copos o "oatmeal" industriales preparados. 

Y el mayor problema con la avena es que tiene más grasa insaturada y por tanto más susceptible a la oxidación cuando se la somete a altas temperaturas, con lo que esa porción de grasa que estás comiendo está oxidada; además de cargarse las enzimas naturales del grano para que el producto final aguante años envasado. 

"In the conditioning process, moisture content is increased before the groats pass through a kiln *where they are heated using dry heat radiators to a temperature of approximately 215 degrees F*. During the heating process, steam inactivates enzymes present in raw grain"

*Oat Milling Process*


Y luego te las das de lo natural y "anti-procesado" por no tomat pan? me pregunto si siquiera sabes de qué país viene la avena que compras. Yo el pan que tomo, la espelta se cultiva aquí, no en España sino en mi región, en el norte. De mano producto local. El "procesado" es el descascarillado simple (igual que la avena y todos los cereales) y se muele en un molino de piedra. Ni procesos enzimáticos ni historias. 










Con esa harina, el pan se leva via *fermentación* proceso que neutraliza antinutrientes y lo hace superdigestivo además las bacterias de la masa madre beneficiosas para la microbiota intestinal. Todo eso en la avena que compras de paquete en el super, miau!! Y el pan, el cereal tiene menos grasas insaturadas, que para un alimento que tienes que cocinar o cocer es muchísimo mejor. Las grasas insaturadas (y sobre todo las poli) siempre siempre siempre son de tomar crudas, si las cocinas te cargas lo bueno que tienen y pasan a ser tóxicas, oxidadas.


Ahí te quedas con tu demagogia repelente yendo de sano por no comer pan, como si todo el pan fuera lo mismo. En cambio tu avena industrial envasada esa no, esa pasa tu absurdo filtro de aceptación, eso son "procesados sanos". Si tuvieras un mínimo de dignidad te irías con la cabeza gacha y no aparecerías por aquí en un mes, sólo por el ridículo. A la mayoría de gente que no tiene base alguna de nutrición podéis colársela con vuestra ideología maniática; pero el que sepa 4 cosas -no hace falta ser experto- os pulveriza.

ANALFABETO. SII.. HAY QUE DECIRLO MÁS.


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (7 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> No estoy hablando de razas sino de aspecto que te vas por los Cerros de Úbeda. Yo miro a la gente de mi alrededor y no veo a nadie sesentón que se conserve ni remotamente como la que puse, ni de rasgos faciales ni mucho menos en físico.
> 
> Sepherd sin conocerla nos dice por la calle que tiene 81 años y ni tú, ni yo, ni nadie en el mundo nos lo creemos y ponemos cara de sorpresa. Te dice que tiene unos 60 y te lo tragas sin masticar.
> 
> ...





La raza si tiene que ver, no se conservan igual en las mismas condiciones una persona de raza negra que una caucásica son genéticas diferentes, en mi entorno la gente que veo está mucho pero mucho peor pero eso no quita para que sepa distinguir la edad de la gente, la tal Speherd se ve muy bien pero por ej el cuello es el de una persona muy mayor, lo mismo ese abdomen flácido y piernas medio arrugadas, en la cara también se le nota la flacidez, a mí no me pasa por una mujer de 60 años, 60 años tiene mi madre y no tiene ese cuello y siendo de raza blanca, en fin lo dejo.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> ha llegado a mis manos otro libro: COME GRASA Y ADELGAZA del médico Mark Hyman. Ayer le he echado un ojo así por encima; viene a ser como el de Pedro Grez solo que este de grez es muuucho más ameno de leer y entender. A priori.
> 
> AQUÍ UN AVANCE
> COME GRASA Y ADELGAZA de Mark Hyman - YouTube
> ...



Joder, parece que se ha comido al Barack.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> * ________ y más rollo porque me enrollo*



Miel, avena, arroz, legumbres y similares lo compro en un pueblo por el que paso cuando voy de viaje a ver a la familia, todo ecológico.

Patatas, verduras a los agricultores de la zona.

Frutas las típicas de la zona, cuando es la temporada hacemos mermeladas, las envasamos y almacenamos. Ahora mismo tenemos mermelada de albaricoque, pera y manzana para aburrir. De vez en cuando compramos otro tipo de frutas como plátanos, naranjas.

Queso de los pastores de la zona.

Huevos de mis propias gallinas. De vez en cuando también hemos criado pollos y conejos para autoconsumo.

Carne congelada de la temporada de caza para aburrir. Igual no es lo perfecto pero mejor que comprarla en el Mercadona seguro que si es.

Jamón bueno y aunque no lo como mucho también tengo morcillas y chorizos caseros. Y chorizo de jabalí que está buenísimo.

Pescado el poco stock que llega aquí a precio razonables sobre todo caballas y sardinas. Salmón lo compro de vez en cuando pero es muy caro y solo congelado.

En un Mencabrona compro cosas para algún capricho eventual como avena, leche en polvo, yogures, sacarina, harina de arroz, salvado....

Si, la sacarina es una mierda química pero lo prefiero para cosas muy eventuales porque a mí por lo menos no me crea adicción como el azúcar común. Y cuando hago un capricho no me da la gana gastar avena buena en eso que es muy cara, del Mencabrona y para delante.

Y poco más necesitamos para vivir. Te lo explico detallado ya que te veo tan interesado.

Sobre que comes pan de espelta, eso es muy genérico y no significa nada. Lo que importa son los ingredientes de ese pan de espelta. Aquí también tenemos de esas cosas, a continuación te detallo los ingredientes del que venden por aquí:

*Harina de espelta
Harina de Fuerza
Agua
Sal
Azúcar
Levadura seca
Semolina
*

Mejor que la mayoría de panes comerciales evidentemente lo es pero yo personalmente no lo tocaría ni con un palo porque comprando ese pan me están dando gato por liebre. Y después de todo no necesito el pan sea de espelta o sea de lo que sea para nada.

Si tú lo necesitas pues como si te hinchas, allá tú.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (7 Jun 2017)

El pan de espelta normal se hace con la harina, levadura madre agua y sal.

Por qué presupones que me hincho a pan sólo porque no lo demonizo? Tú te "hinchas" a avena? 

Seguimos esperando que nos ilumines y expliques por qué el procesado de la avena "bien", y el de la espelta "mal". Especialmente cuando te acabo de enseñar cómo el "oatmeal" la avena se desnaturaliza más que la espelta molida a piedra, no desgerminada. 

Venga, entra en detalle, no te cortes a ver si nos sorprendes con algo medio coherente. No te vayas por las ramas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> El pan de espelta normal se hace con la harina, levadura madre agua y sal.
> 
> Por qué presupones que me hincho a pan sólo porque no lo demonizo? Tú te "hinchas" a avena?
> 
> ...



FALSO

Normal significa que se ajusta a la norma, o si lo prefiere, que es lo más común.

Me juego con usted una cena y no pierdo a que la mayoría del "pan de espelta" lleva bastantes más ingredientes que los que usted ha mencionado

Y si la mayoría no se ajusta a su descripción, entonces el pan de espelta que usted describe no es el normal.

Otra cosa es que usted me diga que es que el "pan de espelta" del que yo hablo no es pan de espelta *de verdad* (y le doy la razón ), pero entonces cae usted en una tautología que no aporta nada: el pan de espelta es así y asao, porque todo lo que no sea así y asao no es pan de espelta.

Pos fale.

Sobre su descripción del proceso de producción de "copos de avena", es EL MISMO ARGUMENTO, pero dado la vuelta: ahora es usted el que viene a contarnos que los copos de avena son el mismo pseudoalimento ultraprocesado, porque la mayoría de copos de avena (como la mayoría del pan de espelta) son una mierda seca pinchada en un palo largo...

...pero el forero ya le dice que la "avena buena" que él toma no es la mierda procesada que venden por ahí, igual que su pan de espelta no será la mierda procesada que venden por ahí.


----------



## elmastonto (7 Jun 2017)

Te equivocas, yo no he dicho nada de la avena, a diferencia de vosotros no tengo alimentos "aceptados" o "prohibidos" basados en chorradas mediáticas que se han puesto de moda.

Ambos son procesados, yo personalmente no veo problema con ninguno como parte de una dieta variada. A mí la avena me parece pienso, no me gusta, pero no me verás demonizándola como un alimento maligno porque es absurdo. Lo que es ridículo es que los mismos que dicen que los panes son malos pq es "procesado" pero los copos oatmeal son "maná de los dioses". Es que es absurdo a más no poder, especialmetne cuando procesar un alimento cuanto más alto en grasa y proteína peor.

La espelta precisamente, suelen ser los panes más naturales que se venden, pq van orientados aun público que es más exigente y pregunta por ingredientes, levaduras, tiempos de fermentación.. etc. Con el trigo y los panes baratunos ahí sí que hay mucha más variedad entre panes buenos y malos. O es que tú exiges lo mismo a un queso de 10e que de 20e/kg? Yo desde luego no pago por un queso bueno y que luego sea de leche pasteurizada y estabilizantes a cascoporro.

E incluso siendo ambos naturales, copos avena y pan de espelta, sin aditivos añadidos te vuelvo a decir, mira el post anterior. Los copos que venden de paquete, el "procesamiento" por el que (vosotros, no yo) os rasgáis las vestiduras, es más agresivo que el simple molido a piedra del trigo/espelta.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esa señora no es vegana, es crudivegana y hay una gran diferencia entre ambas cosas. Esa señora lleva desde la década de los años 60 sin comer nada que no sea crudo y cultivado por ella misma, lo cual le acerca bastante más a mí que a tus famosos chinos comecereales.



Es que me da igual, aunque pienso que lo ideal sería comer los carbohidratos principalmente de frutas, los focos de longevidad son todos cocidívoros, ninguno crudívoro (y hay poblaciones que han basado el 50% de sus carbohidratos en dátiles, por ejemplo).

Y en todos se comían cereales. La variable alta en carbohidratos es más fundamental que la variable crudo.

Sobre el aspecto, pues depende mucho de la genética individual y otros factores (como exposición al sol), pero se me ocurre el ejemplo de Masanobu Fukuoka, que hasta poco antes de morir a los 95 años tenía la piel tersa y casi sin arrugas (aunque con pelo cano).

Esta no se conserva mal tampoco, pero como dicen por ahí, a todas se les nota la edad (ya no parecen de 20):


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Te equivocas, yo no he dicho nada de la avena, a diferencia de vosotros tengo alimentos "aceptados" o "prohibidos" basados en chorradas mediáticas que se han puesto de moda.
> 
> Ambos son procesados, yo personalmente no veo problema con ninguno como parte de una dieta variada. A mí la avena me parece pienso, no me gusta, pero no me verás demonizándola como un alimento maligno porque es absurdo. Lo que es ridículo es que los mismos que dicen que los panes son malos pq es "procesado" pero los copos oatmeal son "maná de los dioses". Es que es absurdo a más no poder, especialmetne cuando procesar un alimento cuanto más alto en grasa y proteína peor.
> 
> ...



Has explicado que el procesado de la avena para convertirla en copos de avena es tan agresiva o más que el procesado del trigo y otros cereales...

...sin preguntarte si los que dicen consumir avena consumen copos de avena procesados industrialmente u otra cosa totalmente distinta.

¿Sabes por qué se le da esa tralla a la avena para hacer copos?

Por lo mismo de siempre: porque así, el flojeras cagaprisas del siglo XXI se echa los copos en un bol, los riega con leche, y p'adentro.

Pero el oatmeal y el porridge se comen desde hace bastante más tiempo del que hace que existen los copos de avena instantáneos. Lo que pasa es que se preparaba *la noche anterior*, que es lo que parece que le da alergia al flojeras cagaprisas del siglo XXI.

Y donde hay una demanda (de copos de avena instantáneos), aparece un proveedor.

Que los copos de avena instantáneos tengan algo que ver con el oatmeal o el porridge originales, más allá de su apariencia y de que se hacen con avena, es otra historia totalmente diferente.

Sobre el pan: sí, habrá cuatro que lo comprarán en panaderías especializadas a huevo el kilo, y serán super exigentes, pero esos cuatro dan igual porque iban a ser super exigentes de todas formas, fuera con la espelta, con el trigo, con la avena o con lo que fuera.

Pero el resto de personas que "han oído campanas, pero no saben donde", comprarán el "pan de espelta" que saque el mercadona de turno sin leerse siquiera la etiqueta en la que pone que tiene un 10% de espelta y un 90% de trigo, y tan felices (lo mismo que con los copos de avena, que no son lo mismo que la avena sin procesar)

Y el mercadona de turno sacará ese pan porque:

1.- será muchísimo más barato que el otro
2.- se parecerá mucho más al pan blanco al que la gente está acostumbrada
3.- la mayoría de la gente no sabe ni qué coño compra, así que les puedes vender el pan "de espelta" a doble precio, cuando a ti te cuesta apenas un 5 o un 10% más

Si hasta Bimbo ha sacado un "pan de masa madre" que ya me gustaría a mi saber si la masa madre es que se la enseñan, o si los panes pasan por debajo de la sombra de un pegote de masa madre que hay colgado junto a la ventana...

EDIT: a lo que voy es a que, como no te puedes fiar de lo que te venden, cuanto menos procesado, menos incógnitas sobre qué perrerías le habrán hecho a lo que te comes.

Tú ves un pan de espelta y te tienes que creer que es natural porque te lo dice el que lo vende, pero en realidad, a saber qué le habrán hecho a la espelta, a la masa madre, y hasta al propio pan.

Ahora, si tú tienes espelta, la mueles, la amasas, la dejas fermentar y la cueces, pues ese pan de espelta no tendrá mayores problemas, y además te podrás fiar, que para eso lo has hecho tú.

Pero como ni Dios se va a poner a hacer pan, pues mejor pasar del pan, dadas las altísimas probabilidades de que en realidad sea mierda disfrazada de pan.

Como cambiarse de acera cuando te cruzas con un gitano, vaya


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Has explicado que el procesado de la avena para convertirla en copos de avena es tan agresiva o más que el procesado del trigo y otros cereales...
> 
> ...sin preguntarte si los que dicen consumir avena consumen copos de avena procesados industrialmente u otra cosa totalmente distinta.
> 
> ...




Y el muy retarded (copion de mierda ) se casca un esquema del proceso industrial (de mierda) para rebatir a Zapatitos sobre el avena que toma o no toma.

Se ve que le ha picado mi explicacion del procesado del azucar en el otro hilo, por escribir sandeces.

Como si el anormal supiese que tipo de avena consume. Zapatitos ademas ha dicho mil veces que no hace paleo. Se pega palizas a hacer deporte y mete hidratos segun sus necesidades.

Lo que no hace es meter pan por una sencilla razon que ya aburre explicar, PORQUE NO HACE FALTA PARA NADA. Si necesita energia en forma de hidratos EN CANTIDAD, tira de patatas, arroz, avena y algun otro tuberculo.

Los que no hacemos deporte de intensidad con tuberculos poco feculentos, algo de arroz, mucha verdura y muchos frutos secos TENEMOS HIDRATOS DE SOBRA.

Lo que no es de recibo es meterse en una oficina y salir de casa con dos magdalenas, leche, azucar y luego el bocata del almuerzo de pan blanco.

ESO ES LO QUE AQUI DENUNCIAMOS que es letal para la salud.

Y fijate si demonizamos el pan que hoy he almorzado con un cliente y ha caido un bocata de calamar en salsa (que no se lo saltaba un gitano) y dos litronas entre tres.

Y por cierto me ha sentado de puta madre. Como pan de uvas a peras pero se ve que suficiente para que no haga la digestion pesada. Luego la faena era un septimo y hemos usado ascensor y escaleras para no cabrear a los vecinos subiendo todo el material.

El mas tonto mira que se lo curra pero su idea no cala, a ver si se cambia el nick.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 20:48 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Has explicado que el procesado de la avena para convertirla en copos de avena es tan agresiva o más que el procesado del trigo y otros cereales...
> 
> ...sin preguntarte si los que dicen consumir avena consumen copos de avena procesados industrialmente u otra cosa totalmente distinta.
> 
> ...



Por si no se entera el personal, yo al menos no como pan por varias razones.

La primera porque no hace falta como ya he dicho.

La segunda por lo que comentas el pan normal es un saco de mil sustancias quimicas. Igualmente no como carne picada de bandeja y eso no es demonizar la carne.

Y por ultimo aun siendo pan bueno tengo clarisimo que hay mejores fuentes de hidratos. Los cereales como el trigo tienen ademas del gluten muchas sustancias que pueden dar guerra a la salud. 

Al crio le compro pan de espelta de una panaderia del pueblo donde me juran y perjuran que es solo espelta.


----------



## elmastonto (7 Jun 2017)

Se me ha borrado todo el mensaje, me ha dado bad gateway al enviar y paso redactarlo de nuevo. Lo que no sé es pq sigo volviendo a liarme a debatir aquí, ya había dicho más atrás que había terminado, pero debo ser tonto y vuelvo. Más aún cuando ni quiero calar nada ni esta es mi batalla por más que penséis que soy panadero o azucarero. Os dejo que sigáis regurcitándoos poniendo enlaces de lo maravillosas que son las lowcarb y de lo malísimo que es el azúcar y las harinas.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *El pan de espelta normal se hace con la harina, levadura madre agua y sal.
> 
> Por qué presupones que me hincho a pan sólo porque no lo demonizo? Tú te "hinchas" a avena?
> 
> ...



He dicho como si te hinchas de pan y no que te hinches, hay una gran diferencia entre una cosa y la otra y si no la sabes no es mi problema.

Si eres tan amable de indicarme donde he puesto yo que el procesado de la espelta sea mejor o peor que el de la avena te lo agradecería. No digo que no lo haya puesto es que no lo recuerdo.

Lo que si recuerdo haber dicho es que el pan de espelta (al menos el que venden aquí donde vivo) es evidentemente mejor que la mayoría de los demás panes comerciales pero que yo personalmente no lo tocaría ni con un palo porque aparte de que con esos ingredientes ya me están dando gato por liebre (lleva harina de fuerza, semolina y azúcar) que no necesito en mi alimentación diaria el pan sea del tipo que sea para nada. 

Si tú crees que lo necesitas en tu alimentación pues adelante con el pan.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Se me ha borrado todo el mensaje, me ha dado bad gateway al enviar y paso redactarlo de nuevo. Lo que no sé es pq sigo volviendo a liarme a debatir aquí, ya había dicho más atrás que había terminado, pero debo ser tonto y vuelvo. Más aún cuando ni quiero calar nada ni esta es mi batalla por más que penséis que soy panadero o azucarero. Os dejo que sigáis regurcitándoos poniendo enlaces de lo maravillosas que son las lowcarb y de lo malísimo que es el azúcar y las harinas.



Si Lowcarb vete a cagar de una vez.

Te enzarzas con el que mas carbos toma que es Zapatitos y eso que los demas no vamos cortos. 

No se si eres azucarero o panadero pero otro tonto que se le explican las cosas y no se da por enterado como el vegano.

Pd. Pregunta final para picarte... despues de demostrado que comemos MUCHOS CARBOS... ¿que ventaja tiene el pan respecto al resto de carbos?


----------



## zapatitos (7 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Si Lowcarb vete a cagar de una vez.
> 
> Te enzarzas con el que mas carbos toma que es Zapatitos y eso que los demas no vamos cortos.
> 
> ...



Y es que con estos al final siempre acabamo en el mismo sitio y es el pan, porque el problema no es que comas o no comas carbohidratos sino única y exclusivamente el pan. Si comes pocos carbos pero les dices que te metes tu trozito de pan en las comidas se acabó el problema y ya si llevas una alimentación completa.

Me he aburrido de poner lo que como y de pedir que me expliquen que nutrientes me faltan en mi alimentación y nadie jamás me ha contestado a algo tan sencillo.

Es algo que también me pasa fuera de Internet, hace unos meses un monitor listillo de un gimnasio que visité me preguntó que es lo que comía y cuando se lo expliqué meneó la cabeza y me dijo muy serio que estaba muy falto de vitaminas y minerales. Cuando le pregunté que vitaminas y minerales eran esos para darle solución me contestó: No te lo voy a decir pero seguro que comiendo así estás falto de vitaminas y minerales ::

El tío también me dijo que comer mucha verdura también era malo. Tampoco supo o no quiso explicarme el porqué es mala la verdura. Además el tío con poco más de 40 años ya es diabético tipo II.

Una pena que chavales jóvenes que acuden a los gimnasios estén en manos de gente así pero bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jun 2017)

No deis de comer a los panaderos...


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Jun 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No deis de comer a los panaderos...



Discrepo: el debate enriquecedor surge de la disensión. Si nos limitamos a darnos palmadas en la espalda unos a otros, no se aprende nada ni se reflexiona nada.

Por ejemplo, a fuerza de releer las turras de Sunwukung sobre los asiáticos y su 80% de carbos, se me ha ocurrido una idea que igual pongo en práctica dentro de algún tiempo.

La idea sería que la mayoría de los problemas de salud relacionados con la alimentación, aparte de venir de las judiadas que le hacen a la comida en la industria alimentaria, vendrían del hecho de que *somos seres de extremos, no de medios*.

Por ejemplo, nuestro ciclo de luz-oscuridad natural es alternar la luz del día (hasta 100.000 lux) con la oscuridad de la noche (menos de 50 lux), pero desde que vivimos encerrados en oficinas con luz artificial (mucho menos brillante que el sol) y después volvemos a casa con más luz artificial (mucho más brillante que la luna y las estrellas) los casos de insomnio y sueño de mala calidad se multiplican.

Pensando en nuestra evolución, lo natural habría sido alternar periodos de alimentación muy alta en carbohidratos en los meses cálidos (¿Para qué vas a cazar y arriesgarte a morir, si tienes frutas, verduras, tubérculos, etc al alcance de la mano?) con periodos de alimentación prácticamente cetogénica mezclada con ayuno en los meses fríos (a ver de dónde vas a sacar fruta en la tundra helada del invierno).

Eso explicaría aparentes paradojas como la *cura de uvas*, que consiste en atiborrarse a uvas durante tres semanas, y que tiene demostrados beneficios para la salud, como explicaría las evidentes ventajas para la salud que proporciona introducir periodos prolongados de cetosis (ventajas que son especialmente beneficiosas en invierno)

Aunque claro, esto es sólo una paja mental mía...


----------



## zapatitos (8 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Discrepo: el debate enriquecedor surge de la disensión. Si nos limitamos a darnos palmadas en la espalda unos a otros, no se aprende nada ni se reflexiona nada.
> 
> Por ejemplo, a fuerza de releer las turras de Sunwukung sobre los asiáticos y su 80% de carbos, se me ha ocurrido una idea que igual pongo en práctica dentro de algún tiempo.
> 
> ...



Os complicais muchísimo la existencia cuando esto es lo más sencillo del mundo, come según tus necesidades diarias y ya está.

Una persona que está encerrada en una oficina lo que necesita como energía es practicamente solo grasa y sin embargo lo que hacen la mayoría es metese tostadas, leche, porras y similares. Para una actividad que es diesel como el trabajo de oficina le están metiendo gasolina super.

Súper: Vas más rápido pero se agota antes y necesitas llenar el depósito más a menudo.

Diésel: Vas más lento pero el carburante te dura mucho más tiempo.

A mí que me expliquen para que narices necesito un tipo de energía rápido pero de poca duración para una actividad lenta y de larga duración como es estar en una oficina. Para cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente eso no hay por donde engancharlo ::

A ninguno se le ocurriría echarle super a su coche diesel y te llamarían loco si te vieran hacerlo. Y sin embargo es lo que están haciendo todo los días con su cuerpo que está casi todo el día en modo diésel pero le atiborran de súper.

La gente trata muchísimo mejor a su coche que a su propio cuerpo, no hay más misterio en este asunto.

En resumen, al organismo hay que darle lo que necesita. Cuando esté en modo diesel dale diesel y cuando esté en modo super dale super. Es que no hay más historia en todo esto.

Saludos.


----------



## montella (8 Jun 2017)

Los q sigais una dieta low carb y tomen entre un 25-50 gramos de CH diarios si es un dia q no meteis patata o legumbres o mas de una fruta ¿como llegais a esa cantidad?Es muy dificil q con solo verdura llegueis a ella o al menos a mi me cuesta un monton pq una lechuga entera al dia/500 gramos de judias verdes o calabacines/ 10 tomates o cebollas o pimientos etc etc...... es una barbaridad de cantidad

¿Podeis relatar vuesta ingesta diaria y alimentos y cantidades de CH de un dia cualkiera?


----------



## zapatitos (8 Jun 2017)

montella dijo:


> *Los q sigais una dieta low carb y tomen entre un 25-50 gramos de CH diarios si es un dia q no meteis patata o legumbres o mas de una fruta ¿como llegais a esa cantidad?Es muy dificil q con solo verdura llegueis a ella o al menos a mi me cuesta un monton pq una lechuga entera al dia/500 gramos de judias verdes o calabacines/ 10 tomates o cebollas o pimientos etc etc...... es una barbaridad de cantidad
> 
> ¿Podeis relatar vuesta ingesta diaria y alimentos y cantidades de CH de un dia cualkiera?*



Pero es que lo que tú sigues no es una dieta low carb sino cetogénica y no es lo mismo.

Una dieta low carb suele estar en torno al 25% de carbohidratos que en una persona "normal" estarían en torno a los 100-150 gr de carbohidratos. Se podría decir que es la que llevo yo en la media de todos los días pero a esos carbohidratos no se puede llegar ni en broma solo con verduras y frutos secos.

Y si lo que prefieres es seguir una cetogénica pues solo los carbohidratos que tengan las verduras y frutos secos y no te preocupes más.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Jun 2017)

montella dijo:


> Los q sigais una dieta low carb y tomen entre un 25-50 gramos de CH diarios si es un dia q no meteis patata o legumbres o mas de una fruta ¿como llegais a esa cantidad?Es muy dificil q con solo verdura llegueis a ella o al menos a mi me cuesta un monton pq una lechuga entera al dia/500 gramos de judias verdes o calabacines/ 10 tomates o cebollas o pimientos etc etc...... es una barbaridad de cantidad
> 
> ¿Podeis relatar vuesta ingesta diaria y alimentos y cantidades de CH de un dia cualkiera?



No es tan difícil, de hecho lo difícil es no pasarse. Hablamos de cetosis normalmente por debajo no de 50 sino de 30 gramos.

Pero una simple ensalada son 

lechuga, 200 grs = 3 carbos
tomate, 150 grs = 5 carbos
pepino 150 grs = 3 carbos

Añade algún yogur, alguna cebolla y pimiento en lo que comas de plato principal y normalmente el problema es pasarte, más que no llegar.

He desayunado una tortilla de calabacín y un café solo. Comeré costillas de cerdo al horno con ensalada. Para cenar ensalada de tomate raff y pescado al horno. 

Si me como un puñado de cerezas después de cenar o cuando llegue a casa es posible que me pase de los 30 gramos y que esté rondando los 50.


----------



## sada (8 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith me suena que tenías problemas con los lácteos...? intolerancia? todos en general? no tomas nata por ejemplo?

lo pregunto pq en su día me hice el análisis de intolerancias y también me ha dado alto a lácteos...pero llevo dos días añadiendo una cucharada de nata a mi café de la mañana y no querría cagarla
leche de almendra sin azúcares añadidos, 1 cucharada sopera de aceite de coco, café de cafetera, 1c sopera de cacao o valor y ahora añado una cucharada sopera de nata..porque sino la leche de almendra es casi todo agua y me quedaba el aceite flotando y aggggggg
la nata le da cuerpo y consistencia


----------



## sada (8 Jun 2017)

en otro orden de cosas, sabéis que sigo en face a los del método Grez, son grupos muy activos, con muchas fotos, opiniones, comentarios, incluso análisis médicos etc...
paso a copiar una opinión de un chico de esta mañana.
"Estimad@s Grezian@s:
HOY FUI A DONAR SANGRE, así es, hoy fui a donar sangre, desayuné lo normal cerca de las 08:40 hrs, hice algunos trámites y cerca de las 13:15 estaba en el banco de sangre. Para mi era algo importante esto, por que yo he donado varias veces sangre, pero era la primera que lo hacía (después de algo más de 2 meses en el método), me pincharon el dedo, la glicemia bien, presión sanguínea correcta y me fui a la sala de espera... Cuando llegue a la sala de espera 2 chicas de unos 20 años habían donado sangre, pues bien, una de ellas se desmayó y perdió el conocimiento, solicitamos ayuda y la atendieron.... Ella estaba comiendo un brownie y bebiendo un néctar (te los dan después de donar sangre), debo confesar que ya me había preguntado si tendría que comer y beber toda esa azúcar después de la donación, además que pensé podría desmayarme si no lo hacía.
Pensé que era (a pesar de las consecuencias que podría pasar) una gran oportunidad de probar la alimentacion del metodo, que podría contarles a ustedes está experiencia.... Pues en honor a la ciencia lo hice....
Pues done sangre muy bien, y cuando me preguntaron cual de todas las exquisiteces azucaradas deseaba, solo pedí un vaso de agua, no sufrí ningún mareo, ni fatiga, de hecho no almorcé y llegue a casa a comer a las 18:00 hrs sin ningún percance.
En resumen, mi glicemia, presión arterial, antes y después de donar estaban en buen estado.
Con la cetonas a full...... No es necesaria el azúcar para mantenerse firme después de esto y..... comiéndola Igual puedes desmayarte.
Que les parece??"

que cosas dan para reponerse madre mía ::


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> en otro orden de cosas, sabéis que sigo en face a los del método Grez, son grupos muy activos, con muchas fotos, opiniones, comentarios, incluso análisis médicos etc...
> paso a copiar una opinión de un chico de esta mañana.
> "Estimad@s Grezian@s:
> HOY FUI A DONAR SANGRE, así es, hoy fui a donar sangre, desayuné lo normal cerca de las 08:40 hrs, hice algunos trámites y cerca de las 13:15 estaba en el banco de sangre. Para mi era algo importante esto, por que yo he donado varias veces sangre, pero era la primera que lo hacía (después de algo más de 2 meses en el método), me pincharon el dedo, la glicemia bien, presión sanguínea correcta y me fui a la sala de espera... Cuando llegue a la sala de espera 2 chicas de unos 20 años habían donado sangre, pues bien, una de ellas se desmayó y perdió el conocimiento, solicitamos ayuda y la atendieron.... Ella estaba comiendo un brownie y bebiendo un néctar (te los dan después de donar sangre), debo confesar que ya me había preguntado si tendría que comer y beber toda esa azúcar después de la donación, además que pensé podría desmayarme si no lo hacía.
> ...



Dos temas:

El primero: sin saber el peso corporal del pájaro y de las féminas, el testimonio está cojo.

Sucede que la sangre supone alrededor del 13% del peso corporal, sea uno gordo o flaco (dentro de unos límites, claro: si estás desnutrido o eres obeso mórbido ese porcentaje puede fluctuar). 
Sin embargo, las donaciones son estándar, de medio litro.

No hay que ser ningún genio para ver que no es lo mismo sacar medio litro de sangre a alguien que pesa 50 kilos y tiene unos 6,5 litros (extracción de un 8%) que a alguien que pesa 100 kilos y tiene el doble de sangre (extracción de un 4%)

El segundo: dejando a un lado lo anterior, el testimonio tiene bastante sentido.

El nivel de azúcar en sangre es metaestable porque los flujos de entrada desde el hígado y el sistema digestivo están equilibrados con los flujos de salida hacia los tejidos que demandan glucosa.

La extracción de un volumen considerable de sangre reduce a efectos prácticos la cantidad de glucosa en sangre en un porcentaje equivalente al de sangre extraida de forma casi instantánea, lo que no deja al hígado tiempo para reaccionar y aumentar el flujo de entrada, mientras que el flujo de salida se va a mantener constante o incluso va a incrementar (por ejemplo, si el donante se pone nervioso), con lo que se pueden alcanzar niveles de glucemia suficientemente bajos como para provocar síntomas.

En el caso de una persona en cetosis, la extracción de sangre va a provocar más o menos los mismos efectos, pero existe la significativa diferencia de que el flujo de salida de glucosa está fuertemente reducido, porque una parte considerable de los tejidos está funcionando con cuerpos cetónicos en vez de glucosa, lo que implica que el hígado lo tiene mucho más fácil para restablecer la glicemia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Jun 2017)

montella dijo:


> Los q sigais una dieta low carb y tomen entre un 25-50 gramos de CH diarios si es un dia q no meteis patata o legumbres o mas de una fruta ¿como llegais a esa cantidad?Es muy dificil q con solo verdura llegueis a ella o al menos a mi me cuesta un monton pq una lechuga entera al dia/500 gramos de judias verdes o calabacines/ 10 tomates o cebollas o pimientos etc etc...... es una barbaridad de cantidad
> 
> ¿Podeis relatar vuesta ingesta diaria y alimentos y cantidades de CH de un dia cualkiera?



Para muestra varios botones. Ya he dicho varias veces que las cantidades de cada macro que ingeri en el adelgazamiento las conte al milimetro por pura curiosidad. Voy a ver como queda el copia y pega desde la pagina web de la aplicacion (va a ser una mierda). Aclaro varios detalles:
- Cojo un dia a mitad de semana (miercoles) para no distorsionar con la paellita y la cervecita (mas hidratos y mas calorias).
- Cojo un dia que esta en la media que calcule que salia algo por encima de 2.000 cal. Digo media porque la paleo es lo que tiene comes lo que te apetece, hay dias de 1.500 y otros de 3.000 cal.
- Vereis nombres comerciales porque la aplicacion da esa opcion y pillas lo mas parecido. P.e. almendras hacendado y eran de mi tienda de frutos secos. Por sencillez una almendra es una almendra (tostada, cruda, etc.).

Voy con un dia:
Grasa	Carbh	Prot Cals
106,58	196,81	95,75	2047

Desayuno	0,55	26,35	2,02	116 
Jugo de Naranja Recién Exprimido
1 taza
0,50	25,79	1,74	112 
Café
1 taza (240 ml)
0,05	0,09	0,28	2 
Té Verde
1 taza (240 ml)
0,47 2 
Añadir Artículo
Almuerzo	48,81	98,82	46,53	987 
Hacendado Avellana Tostada sin Sal
10 g
6,25	1,31	1,62	68 
Zanahorias Pequeñas
1 mediana
0,01	0,82	0,06	4 
Almendras
8 almendras
4,86	1,90	2,04	55 
Chirivías Cocidas
1 taza, trozos
4,15	26,53	2,06	143 
La Selva Bacon
3 x 1 loncha, 60 g
19,02	0,78	8,94	210 
Calabaza
1 taza (2,5 cm cúbicos)
0,12	7,54	1,16	30 
Calabacín
1 taza, picado
0,22	4,15	1,50	20 
Higo Deshidratado
3 Higos
0,53	36,41	1,88	142 
Casa Pons Orejones Albaricoque
30 g
0,15	18,78	1,02	85 
Magro de Cerdo
150 g
13,50	0,60	26,25	230 
Añadir Artículo
Cena	6,90	40,41	46,23	376 
Pescanova Lomos de Merluza
200 g
3,80	0,20	36,20	178 
Judías Verdes
2 tazas
0,26	15,69	4,00	68 
Brócoli Cocido (sin Grasa Añadida en la Cocina)
2 tazas, con brotes
0,80	13,85	4,60	68 
Cebollas Cocidas Maduras
1/2 taza
2,04	10,67	1,43	62 
Añadir Artículo
Pasa Bocas / Otros	50,32	31,23	0,97	568	
Caqui
1 caqui (6.5 cm de diámetro x 9 cm de alto)
0,32	31,23	0,97	118 
Hacendado Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra
50 ml
50,00 450 
Añadir Artículo

---------- Post added 08-jun-2017 at 23:49 ----------

Voy con otro dia en la media algo por encima de 2.000 cal y con menos hidratos. La media mas real de carbos es algo por encima de 100 gr diarios:

Grasa	Carbh	Prot Cals
131,16	115,95	153,14	2256

Desayuno	0,55	26,35	2,02	116 
Café
1 taza (240 ml)
0,05	0,09	0,28	2 
Jugo de Naranja Recién Exprimido
1 taza
0,50	25,79	1,74	112 
Té Verde
1 taza (240 ml)
0,47 2 
Añadir Artículo
Almuerzo	10,39	39,89	80,30	580 
Carne de Pavo
350 g
10,01 76,20	416 
Cebollas
2 tazas, picadas
0,26	32,35	2,94	134 
Calabaza
1 taza (2,5 cm cúbicos)
0,12	7,54	1,16	30 
Añadir Artículo
Cena	52,02	21,13	63,55	813 
Tortilla de Huevo
1 grande
7,33	0,42	6,48	93 
Hacendado Atún en Aceite de Oliva
1 lata, 60 g
7,20 14,40	122 
Hacendado Aceitunas Rellenas de Anchoa Extra
1 ración, 50 g
6,15	1,65	0,65	67 
Caballa
2 filetes
31,11 41,66	459 
Manzana
1 mediana (7 cm de diámetro) (aprox. 3 por 450 g)
0,23	19,06	0,36	72 
Añadir Artículo
Pasa Bocas / Otros	68,20	28,58	7,27	747 
Bonarea Almendras Crudas
20 g
11,60	3,00	4,40	134 
Hacendado Avellana Tostada sin Sal
10 g
6,25	1,31	1,62	68 
Higo Deshidratado
2 Higos
0,35	24,27	1,25	95 
Hacendado Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra
50 ml
50,00 450 
Añadir Artículo

Como se puede ver para pasar de 100 gr de hidratos es facilisimo. Hay dias con muchos mas por ejemplo el dia de la paella que suma mas ya que el resto de comida es parecida.

Puedo seguir buscando, pero a diario metia verduras, boniatos, calabazas, chirivias, zanahorias, fruta, alguna fruta desecada, frutos secos...curiosamente lo que menos meto son ensaladas.

Esta noche no tenia mucha hambre y han sido hidratos en vena:
- Manzana y melocoton troceados con cacao puro y un pelin de miel (un tenedor de miel).
- Medio litro de gazpacho andaluz, extradenso con mi batidora.
- Unos taquitos de jamon serrano. Pocos porque los habian rapiñado los crios.
- Unas pocas pipas tostadas.

Que me vengan a decir que para tomar hidratos hacen falta cereales me descojono la verdad.

Sumados y contados al gramo durante meses. Ya no cuento nada simplemente sigo comiendo igual.


----------



## sada (9 Jun 2017)

El dueño de Naturhouse: "He dormido como un rey aunque haya perdido 45 millones con el Banco Popular" | Vanity Fair
de esta noticia saco en conclusión que mucho dan las dietas de adelgazamiento para perder 45 millones de euros y estar tan feliz

Naturhouse fue objeto de polémica hace unos años. Decían que no atendían nutricionistas, como prometían.
-Fue un ataque del sector, me parece. Yo creo que las consultas deben ser gratuitas, el exceso de peso es una pandemia.


----------



## Indignado (10 Jun 2017)

Un up al hilo y paso a dejar esta tabla comparativa de un alimento barato y nutritivo pero despreciado en la actualidad (en realidad mejor para mis intereses )


----------



## Monty (10 Jun 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Un up al hilo y paso a dejar esta tabla comparativa de un alimento barato y nutritivo pero despreciado en la actualidad (en realidad mejor para mis intereses )



:baba: Asadura de ternera


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Un up al hilo y paso a dejar esta tabla comparativa de un alimento barato y nutritivo pero despreciado en la actualidad (en realidad mejor para mis intereses )



Luego vienen los veganos a decirte que la manzana lleva lo mismo que la carne... Si, 3 veces menos calcio, 80 veces menos fósforo, la mitad de magnesio y potasio, muchas menos vitaminas. Y además, el 90% de la manzana es agua. 
Por no hablar a nivel de macros que uno es puro hidrato y agua y el otro es proteina con su grasita buena.

PEro ahí están los veganos, con la calculadora en la mano, intentando explicar que si mezclan una proteina vegetal con otra proteina vegetal y le sumamos a Santa María de Jesús, queda algo parecido a los nutrientes de la carne.
Y claro, así no...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Luego vienen los veganos a decirte que la manzana lleva lo mismo que la carne... Si, 3 veces menos calcio, 80 veces menos fósforo, la mitad de magnesio y potasio, muchas menos vitaminas. Y además, el 90% de la manzana es agua.
> Por no hablar a nivel de macros que uno es puro hidrato y agua y el otro es proteina con su grasita buena.
> 
> PEro ahí están los veganos, con la calculadora en la mano, intentando explicar que si mezclan una proteina vegetal con otra proteina vegetal y le sumamos a Santa María de Jesús, queda algo parecido a los nutrientes de la carne.
> Y claro, así no...



Pero todos sabemos que sugus es capaz de comerse 8 kilos de manzana y cagar compota con canela.


----------



## qbit (10 Jun 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Un up al hilo y paso a dejar esta tabla comparativa de un alimento barato y nutritivo pero despreciado en la actualidad (en realidad mejor para mis intereses )



En el hígado se acumulan las toxinas del animal. No todo es ingerir nutrientes.

"cacao beans are perhaps the best source of antioxidants"

"Cacao has a higher concentration of magnesium, chromium, iron, and antioxidants than any food in the world"

"La quinua posee los ocho aminoácidos esenciales para el ser humano, lo que la convierte en un alimento muy completo y de fácil digestión."

"algunas clases de cebolla (como la roja) contienen tanta quercetina que el compuesto representa el 10% de su peso seco, siendo de este hecho de donde derivan sus múltiples propiedades terapéuticas."


----------



## Indignado (10 Jun 2017)

qbit dijo:


> En el hígado se acumulan las toxinas del animal. No todo es ingerir nutrientes.



La misma tonteria que los metales pesados y los pescados , cuando en el caso de las sardinas/salmón hasta 6 kilos semanales es seguro

fuente : Guía del pescado: beneficios, mejores opciones, mercurio, preparación...

En cuanto al higado :



> Hablemos brevemente del hígado. Como decía, muchas personas no consumen hígado porque creen que no es saludable, ya que filtra las toxinas del cuerpo del animal. Aunque es cierto que la función principal del hígado es filtrar toxinas, *este órgano no las almacena*. Las toxinas que el cuerpo del animal no puede eliminar generalmente están almacenadas en los tejidos grasos y en el sistema nervioso. Lo que sí queda almacenado en el hígado son nutrientes necesarios para realizar su trabajo: como vitamina A, D, E, K, B12, y minerales como el hierro. Estos nutrientes ayudan a tu cuerpo a eliminar toxinas.



Casquería: organos y vísceras en la dieta paleo | Dieta Paleo


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2017)

qbit dijo:


> En el hígado se acumulan las toxinas del animal. No todo es ingerir nutrientes.
> 
> "cacao beans are perhaps the best source of antioxidants"
> 
> ...



Los beneficios de comer hígado, superan y de mucho, los beneficios de no comerlo.

No hay nada 100% puro. Ni las frutas ni las verduras. Pero algo hay que comer.


----------



## Cazarr (10 Jun 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Un up al hilo y paso a dejar esta tabla comparativa de un alimento barato y nutritivo pero despreciado en la actualidad (en realidad mejor para mis intereses )



Pregunta: ¿la casquería de "calidad Carrefour" sigue siendo buena?

Yo suelo comprar el hígado de ternera allí, pero el resto de la carne la compro siempre o ecológica o de una granja de confianza. Sin embargo no encuentro casquería "eco". Y me pregunto si los hígados de terneros "dopados" sigue siendo saludable. ienso:

¿Dónde o cuál compráis vosotros?


----------



## piru (11 Jun 2017)

*foie*

La mejor manera de comer hígado:baba:


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jun 2017)

piru dijo:


> La mejor manera de comer hígado:baba:



Eso es solo higado? Porque al leer foie gras me da la impresion de que no es el higado entero. Si es picado o similar nos meten mierdas añadidas.

Higado entero lo venden pero suele estar caro el jodio. Que lo mismo lo de bloc significa un trozo de higado entero, te lo pregunto por si estas seguro.


----------



## piru (11 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Eso es solo higado? Porque al leer foie gras me da la impresion de que no es el higado entero. Si es picado o similar nos meten mierdas añadidas.
> 
> Higado entero lo venden pero suele estar caro el jodio. Que lo mismo lo de bloc significa un trozo de higado entero, te lo pregunto por si estas seguro.



Foie: Hígado
Gras: Graso
Foise gras: Hígado graso

El pato/oca/ganso en cuestión tiene el hígado graso por exceso de fructosa (los empapuzan de maiz) y en este caso es un trozo (bloc) enlatado. Se sabe porque al abrir la lata se tiene que adivinar la estructura interna del hígado:






Cuando tiene un aspecto más homogéneo se llama paté (pasta) es algo así:






Supongo que te refieres al hígado entero fresco:






Que es cojonudo para darle sabor al solomillo, la maldición del solomillo es que está muy tierno pero no sabe a nada, el foie fresco es perfecto para solucionar este problema. Solomillo a la plancha y una rueda de foie encima:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jun 2017)

piru dijo:


> Foie: Hígado
> Gras: Graso
> Foise gras: Hígado graso
> 
> ...



Solo lo decia porque una conocida marca de pate española ponia en sus latas 'foei grass' cuando de higado llevaba un pequeño porcentaje.

Ultimamente solo se lee pate en las latas, supongo que la legislacion ya no les deja poner lo que les de la gana en la lata.


----------



## sada (11 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Eso es solo higado? Porque al leer foie gras me da la impresion de que no es el higado entero. Si es picado o similar nos meten mierdas añadidas.
> 
> Higado entero lo venden pero suele estar caro el jodio. Que lo mismo lo de bloc significa un trozo de higado entero, te lo pregunto por si estas seguro.



Odio el hígado


----------



## elmastonto (11 Jun 2017)

Hay que ser muy *MUY HDLGP* para consumir hígado de pato/oca/ganso. De todas las formas de producción de productos animales industriales, esta es una de las mas aberrantes que existen.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Hay que ser muy *MUY HDLGP* para consumir hígado de pato/oca/ganso. De todas las formas de producción de productos animales industriales, esta es una de las mas aberrantes que existen.



Balla no me lo hesperava

No falla, todos los tontos o son veganos o son animalistos.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 15:41 ----------




sada dijo:


> Odio el hígado



Pero Sadita, entiendo que la casqueria o los higados de cerdo o ternera no te gusten porque tienen un sabor fuerte...pero esto es otra cosa.

El fue de pato tiene un sabor suave y untuoso, es una pasada. La pena es el precio.


----------



## piru (11 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Hay que ser muy *MUY HDLGP* para consumir hígado de pato/oca/ganso. De todas las formas de producción de productos animales industriales, esta es una de las mas aberrantes que existen.



Y hay que ser el más HDLGP+ para consumir lechuga/endivia/puerro/cardo/esparrago. De todas las formas de producción de productos vegetales industriales, estas son algunas de las más aberrantes que existen:

Cruel acinamiento de inocentes lechugas :´(






Puerros enterrados vivos :´(






Endivias sepultadas en vida :´






Cardos vivos momificados :´(






Espárragos axfisiados en plástico :´(






Escarolas torturadas :´´(


----------



## elmastonto (11 Jun 2017)

Sin comentarios..

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 17:09 ----------




piru dijo:


> Y hay que ser el más HDLGP+ para consumir lechuga/endivia/puerro/cardo/esparrago. De todas las formas de producción de productos vegetales industriales, estas son algunas de las más aberrantes que existen...



Ah si? como es lo mismo según tu "grandísima" inteligencia como ejemplo de comparación.. llevarías a tus hijos pequeños si los tuvieras a ver ambas granjas de unos y otros, de los vegetales que has puesto con la misma facilidad??







Bueno, es en el supuesto que los tuvieras que lo dudo claro, pq tiene que ser triste tener un padre con esa mentalidad de ameba de soltar esa comparación.


Yo no soy vegano ni animalista ni llevo ninguna etiqueta, pero se distinguir entre distintas formas de tratar y manejar a los animales, cosa que hoy mucha gente prefiere ignorar, como parte de un mundo cada vez más deshumanizado. 

En serio tio, cualquiera que vea tu respuesta, eres subnormal, PERO SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO. Lo peor es que gente como tú tenga descendencia, por -deficiente- genética cerebral, y por la educación que adquieran de alguien así.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Sin comentarios..
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 17:09 ----------
> 
> ...



Es que hemos llegado a un nivel de degradacion cultural que se creen que los pollos los crian al vacio o que hay arboles que dan jamones.

Pues no al pollo y al cerdo le llega su hora y les cortan el cuello. Y el hecho de que les den la descarga en el mundo 'civilizado' no quita que los matan, los trocean y los pican para que TU tengas un plato de carne en la mesa.

Yo no tengo ninguna reserva moral en llevar a mis hijos a los toros o a una granja o incluso que vean la matanza del cochino tradicional (se hace todavia en mi region). Tambien los llevare al campo a recoger higos.

Esa teoria de que hay que mantener a los crios lejos de realidades cotidianas como que lo que te comes hay que matarlo crea sociedades con este grado de idiotez.


----------



## elmastonto (11 Jun 2017)

Creo que mi mensaje era bastante claro. Tan claro como que no te enteraste ni de papa pero bueno, o es que no dés más de sí...


----------



## piru (11 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Creo que mi mensaje era bastante claro. Tan claro como que no te enteraste ni de papa pero bueno, o es que no dés más de sí...




¿Bastante claro? Perdona bonito, pero tú no puedes hablar de claridad, de las muchas cosas en las que cojeas la claridad es la que peor llevas, basta con repasar tus mensajes.

Lo que está claro es que la muerte de la madre de Bambi te traumatizó para los restos ¿Qué problema ves en el video? Los patos están tranquilos en todo momento, no se alborotan ni cuando les meten el embudo ni cuando los matan, están en todo momento tranquilos ¿Será porque son animales, por lo tanto poco inteligentes y que lo que pasa a su lado, si no les afecta directamente, les da igual?

Aquí tienes otros patos que sí se alborotan y se lo pasan peor. Pero están en libertad, que casualidad.


----------



## qbit (11 Jun 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> La misma tonteria que los metales pesados y los pescados , cuando en el caso de las sardinas/salmón hasta 6 kilos semanales es seguro



El salmón acumula mucho más mercurio que la sardina porque está en lo alto de la cadena alimenticia, así que no es lo mismo sardinas que salmones.



Indignado dijo:


> Hablemos brevemente del hígado. Como decía, muchas personas no consumen hígado porque creen que no es saludable, ya que filtra las toxinas del cuerpo del animal. Aunque es cierto que la función principal del hígado es filtrar toxinas, este órgano no las almacena. Las toxinas que el cuerpo del animal no puede eliminar generalmente están almacenadas en los tejidos grasos y en el sistema nervioso. Lo que sí queda almacenado en el hígado son nutrientes necesarios para realizar su trabajo: como vitamina A, D, E, K, B12, y minerales como el hierro. Estos nutrientes ayudan a tu cuerpo a eliminar toxinas.
> 
> Casquería: organos y vísceras en la dieta paleo | Dieta Paleo



Eso es mentira. El hígado almacena las toxinas en grasa que guarda dentro del hígado.



Rauxa dijo:


> Los beneficios de comer hígado, superan y de mucho, los beneficios de no comerlo.



¿Dónde están las referencias en PubMed de esa afirmación? 



Rauxa dijo:


> No hay nada 100% puro. Ni las frutas ni las verduras. Pero algo hay que comer.



Pero una cosa es respirar el aire de ciudad y otra ir a respirar el que sale por el tubo de escape de un coche.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 19:43 ----------




piru dijo:


> Puerros enterrados vivos :´(



Los puerros son así, bulbos, y están bajo tierra. Tanto carnivorismo que ya ni sabéis cómo son los vegetales. [/QUOTE]

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 19:46 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es que hemos llegado a un nivel de degradacion cultural que se creen que los pollos los crian al vacio o que hay arboles que dan jamones.
> 
> Pues no al pollo y al cerdo le llega su hora y les cortan el cuello. Y el hecho de que les den la descarga en el mundo 'civilizado' no quita que los matan, los trocean y los pican para que TU tengas un plato de carne en la mesa.
> 
> ...



Hemos llegado a un nivel de degradación por CODICIA tal que se tortura a los animales el máximo posible para maximizar la producción y eso no tiene nada que ver con las maneras tradicionales de criar pollos, patos, vacas o lo que fuera.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jun 2017)

piru dijo:


> ¿Bastante claro? Perdona bonito, pero tú no puedes hablar de claridad, de las muchas cosas en las que cojeas la claridad es la que peor llevas, basta con repasar tus mensajes.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que la muerte de la madre de Bambi te traumatizó para los restos ¿Qué problema ves en el video? Los patos están tranquilos en todo momento, no se alborotan ni cuando les meten el embudo ni cuando los matan, están en todo momento tranquilos ¿Será porque son animales, por lo tanto poco inteligentes y que lo que pasa a su lado, si no les afecta directamente, les da igual?
> 
> Aquí tienes otros patos que sí se alborotan y se lo pasan peor. Pero están en libertad, que casualidad.



Hamijo Piru no sea Ud cruel, esto se soluciona con una buena psicologa que le hable a los patos de la insoportable levedad del ser pato.

Eso o una buena sesion en alcoholicos anonimos

Y dice que escribe claro el retarded y es el tio mas enrevesado escribiendo del foro, para al final no decir nada.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 20:03 ----------




qbit dijo:


> El salmón acumula mucho más mercurio que la sardina porque está en lo alto de la cadena alimenticia, así que no es lo mismo sardinas que salmones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 19:46 ----------



Hemos llegado a un nivel de degradación por CODICIA tal que se tortura a los animales el máximo posible para maximizar la producción y eso no tiene nada que ver con las maneras tradicionales de criar pollos, patos, vacas o lo que fuera.[/QUOTE]

Coño precisamente en el tema de los patos ocas y gansos son bichos que viven sueltos, y la realidad de todos los bicho al final es que les dan matarile y punto. Menos chorradas y haceos veganos todos, a ver si asi baja el iberico.

Yo defiendo el buen trato a los bichos por la simple razon de que cuanto mejor los cries mas saludables seran para el consumo humano. Mi empatia la gasto con las personas en primer lugar.

Las referencias del pubmed las tiene en el hilo de estudios donde el consumo de grasas saturadas es positivo con la salud cardiovascular. Eso incluye paises como francia donde se consume mucho higado de pato. Hay un estudio de 50 y tantos paises.

Ademas la tabla nutricional del higado ya la han puesto arriba, esta a tope de micronutrientes.


----------



## Ververemos (11 Jun 2017)

y pasando de patos a sardinillas o boquerones
¿alguno ha probado a comerlos enteros,con tripa y con cabeza?


----------



## ketdroid (11 Jun 2017)

Ververemos dijo:


> y pasando de patos a sardinillas o boquerones
> ¿alguno ha probado a comerlos enteros,con tripa y con cabeza?



Yo suelo comerlos así cuando se da la posibilidad (con cola inclusive, es cartilago/colageno)(la cabeza contiene mayores concentraciones de omega3) y no he tenido ningun problema aparente. Lo único masticar bien para evitar alguna raspilla al tragar.

Un saludo,


----------



## piru (11 Jun 2017)

Perdona a los veganos, señor, que no saben lo que comen ni lo que dicen.
Los puerros no son así, ni son bulbos ni están bajo tierra. Lo que se come del puerro es el tallo y para que esté blanquito se va enterrando conforme crece ¿hay mayor crueldad?

"Para blanquear los tallos a medida que crecen se utiliza la técnica denominada “aporcar“, que consiste en ir cubriendo de tierra la base de los puerros y recolocándola alrededor del tallo. Otros cuidados importantes son el riego en semanas de sequedad y la eliminación de las malas hierbas que puedan crecer alrededor."
Cómo plantar puerro - El huerto urbano

Y la bandeja de porespán con la que están las verduras en la estantería tampoco crecen con ellas.


----------



## Indignado (11 Jun 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Eso es mentira. El hígado almacena las toxinas en grasa que guarda dentro del hígado.



Como buen vegetariano repitiendo mantras sin aportar pruebas ,otro enlace sobre estudio en ganado español:


Mercury concentrations in cattle from NW Spain - ScienceDirect



> Mercury is a toxic metal that is released into the environment as a result of various industrial and agricultural processes. It can be accumulated by domestic animals and so contaminate human foodstuffs. To date, there is no information on mercury residues in livestock in Spain and the aim of the present study was to quantify the concentrations of mercury in cattle in two of the major regions in north–west Spain, Galicia (a largely rural region) and Asturias, which is characterised by heavy industry and mining. Total mercury concentrations were determined in tissue (liver, kidney and muscle) and blood from 284 calves (6–10 months old) and 56 cows (2–16 years old) from across the whole of the two regions. *Mercury was usually detected in the kidney (62.4–87.5% of samples) but most (79.5–96%) liver, muscle and blood samples did not contain detectable residues*. Renal mercury concentrations did not differ between male and female calves but were significantly greater in female calves than in cows. Unexpectedly, kidney mercury concentrations were significantly higher in calves from the predominantly rural region of Galicia (geometric mean: 12.2 μg/kg w.wt.) than in animals from the industrialised-mining region of Asturias (3.40 μg/kg w.wt.). Overall, mercury residues in cattle from NW Spain were similar to those reported in cattle from non-polluted areas in other countries and do not constitute a risk to animal or human health.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Jun 2017)

Ververemos dijo:


> y pasando de patos a sardinillas o boquerones
> ¿alguno ha probado a comerlos enteros,con tripa y con cabeza?



Subo la apuesta: ¿es malo comerse las patas y piel de las gambas?

Yo (por pereza) sólo le quito la cabeza, y lo demás pa dentro.


----------



## Ververemos (11 Jun 2017)

¿la piel,la cáscara de la gamba,¿la comes?


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Subo la apuesta: ¿es malo comerse las patas y piel de las gambas?
> 
> Yo (por pereza) sólo le quito la cabeza, y lo demás pa dentro.



Jajaja. Está hecho de quitina, un polisacárido (hidrato de carbono). Ten cuidado, no vayas a ingerir un exceso de vuestros demonizados hidratos de carbono. 

Quitina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Indignado dijo:


> Como buen vegetariano repitiendo mantras sin aportar pruebas



No sé porqué dices que soy vegetariano pues no lo soy. Es como los progres llamando fascista a todo el que no pasa por el aro de sus delirios.



Indignado dijo:


> otro enlace sobre estudio en ganado español:
> 
> Mercury concentrations in cattle from NW Spain - ScienceDirect
> 
> Mercury is a toxic metal that is released into the environment as a result of various industrial and agricultural processes. It can be accumulated by domestic animals and so contaminate human foodstuffs. To date, there is no information on mercury residues in livestock in Spain and the aim of the present study was to quantify the concentrations of mercury in cattle in two of the major regions in north–west Spain, Galicia (a largely rural region) and Asturias, which is characterised by heavy industry and mining. Total mercury concentrations were determined in tissue (liver, kidney and muscle) and blood from 284 calves (6–10 months old) and 56 cows (2–16 years old) from across the whole of the two regions. Mercury was usually detected in the kidney (62.4–87.5% of samples) but most (79.5–96%) liver, muscle and blood samples did not contain detectable residues. Renal mercury concentrations did not differ between male and female calves but were significantly greater in female calves than in cows. Unexpectedly, kidney mercury concentrations were significantly higher in calves from the predominantly rural region of Galicia (geometric mean: 12.2 μg/kg w.wt.) than in animals from the industrialised-mining region of Asturias (3.40 μg/kg w.wt.).



Ese estudio es sólo para el mercurio en ganado en dos regiones de España. No invalida que el hígado almacene toxinas de manera general, que no tienen porqué ser metales pesados, sino de cualquier tipo.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 02:48 ----------




ketdroid dijo:


> Yo suelo comerlos así cuando se da la posibilidad (con cola inclusive, es cartilago/colageno)(la cabeza contiene mayores concentraciones de omega3) y no he tenido ningun problema aparente. Lo único masticar bien para evitar alguna raspilla al tragar.



En la naturaleza, los depredadores se los comen enteros.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 02:48 ----------




piru dijo:


> Los puerros no son así, ni son bulbos ni están bajo tierra. Lo que se come del puerro es el tallo y para que esté blanquito se va enterrando conforme crece ¿hay mayor crueldad?



Los puerros son bulbos:

Allium ampeloprasum var. porrum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Eso que dices es sólo para que el tallo tenga color blanco, pero lo comestible son las hojas y el bulbo.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 02:49 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ademas la tabla nutricional del higado ya la han puesto arriba, esta a tope de micronutrientes.



Pero en esa tabla no vienen las toxinas que puede contener.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Jun 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Jajaja. Está hecho de quitina, un polisacárido (hidrato de carbono). Ten cuidado, no vayas a ingerir un exceso de vuestros demonizados hidratos de carbono.
> 
> Quitina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Toxinas de cualquier tipo hay en cualquier carne o verdura en contacto con contaminantes, lo del higado una paja mental tuya. 

Lo que me queda claro es que eres otro desinformador, aqui nadie demoniza los hidratos SIN PROCESAR.

Al final me voy a unir al grupo de los que dicen que los panaderos estan rabiosos, leyendo estas intervenciones.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Jun 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Jajaja. Está hecho de quitina, un polisacárido (hidrato de carbono). Ten cuidado, no vayas a ingerir un exceso de vuestros demonizados hidratos de carbono.
> [...]
> No sé porqué dices que soy vegetariano pues no lo soy. Es como los progres llamando fascista a todo el que no pasa por el aro de sus delirios.



Yo tampoco entiendo por qué dices "_vuestros demonizados hidratos de carbono_". O lo dices por mala fe, o tu absurdo reduccionismo es idéntico al de aquellos que llamas "progres", solo que con la etiquetita de color azul. :rolleye:

Gracias por la info, pero aquí no se han demonizado todos los hidratos de carbono sino en todo caso unos muy particulares:* los azúcares y las harinas* (como puedes ver en el título del hilo).


----------



## Futuroscuro (12 Jun 2017)

No quiero ser un talibán de la alimentación, pero desde hace un tiempo estoy metiéndome en estos temas y por ejemplo he decidido entre otras cosas no volver a comprar ningún dulce en ningún supermercado o en alguna pastelería que no sea de total confianza. Estoy guardando recetas de los dulces que me gustan para hacerlos yo mismo en casa con ingredientes que no sean la porquería que les meten en la industria.


----------



## sada (12 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Balla no me lo hesperava
> 
> N---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 15:41 ----------
> 
> ...



este de lata sería lo único que me gusta... los hay de buenas marcas bastante naturales como los Sanchez Romero

Lotes y cestas de navidad a medida.Tres latas de Paté de Jabugo Sánchez Romero Carvajal
Paté de Jabugo Sánchez Romero Carvajal paté de hígado Sánchez Romero *Carvajal de cerdo 100% Ibérico*


----------



## piru (12 Jun 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Los puerros son bulbos:
> 
> Allium ampeloprasum var. porrum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Eso que dices es sólo para que el tallo tenga color blanco, pero lo comestible son las hojas y el bulbo.



Resumiendo, que no has visto un puerro en el campo en tu vida y tienes que tirar de wikipedia y para tu desgracia el que ha escrito el artículo es otro canelo que no sabe de lo que habla. Primero dice que el puerro tiene tres partes; Hojas, tallo y bulbo con raices y después dice que las partes comestibles son las hojas y el bulbo ::

¿No te das cuenta que es absurdo gastar recursos en algo que vas a desechar?

Según al wiki y tú esto, después de perder tiempo y dinero en que salga blanquito se tira (el tallo)











Y esto se come (bulbo)






Y esto (hojas)






Y esto lo embotan por deporte:











Los bulbos, al igual que los rizomas, cormos y tubérculos, son órganos subterráneos de almacenamiento de nutrientes.
Bulbo (botánica) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


"La diferencia principal entre la cebolla y el puerro, es que éste último apenas tiene bulbo, pero desarrolla mucho más tallo."
Puerro - Propiedades del puerro | Bonduelle

El puerro es una planta bulbosa pero la parte subterranea (bulbo) que tiene es muy pequeña y no es la que se utiliza, NO se come. Lo que comemos es el tallo previamente blanquedo con crueldad y alevosía:´(


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> este de lata sería lo único que me gusta... los hay de buenas marcas bastante naturales como los Sanchez Romero
> 
> Lotes y cestas de navidad a medida.Tres latas de Paté de Jabugo Sánchez Romero Carvajal
> Paté de Jabugo Sánchez Romero Carvajal paté de hígado Sánchez Romero *Carvajal de cerdo 100% Ibérico*









Sada, por Dios y por la virgen (como diria mi abuela)::

Estamos hablando de una cosa totalmente distinta. Los pates por definicion no los toco ni con un palo, porque por muy selecto que sea es una papilla que mezcla higado (o cualquier otra cosa) con leche casi siempre y lo que le quieran echar que eso lo admite todo.

El Foei de pato si es como toca, es el higado entero o parte del higado, sin picar, sin mezclar y sin mas que algun aditivo que le puedan echar como conservante (los preparados artesanales ni eso).

Al ser el higado entero poco margen para meterte mierdas tienen y eso si me lo como tranquilo. En algun viaje a francia me traje uno en tarro de cristal que era una pura delicia, y era el higado enterito. Aqui dudo mucho que puedas encontrar nada de tanta calidad, aun asi algun enlatado bueno supongo que puedes encontrar (pero a que precio).


----------



## feminista orgullosa (12 Jun 2017)

¿Qué libros de nutrición ÚTILES recomendáis?


----------



## Indignado (12 Jun 2017)

feminista orgullosa dijo:


> ¿Qué libros de nutrición ÚTILES recomendáis?



Nivel novato : Mi dieta cojea ; libro escrito por un gran divulgador sobre mitos alimentarios, contenido del libro:



Spoiler



Mito 1. «Hay que tomar menos grasa»
Mito 2. «Para adelgazar basta con tomar menos kilocalorías»
Mito 3. «Hay que seguir una dieta equilibrada»
Mito 4. «No hay alimentos buenos ni malos»
Mito 5. «Hay que comer como dice la pirámide alimentaria»
Mito 6. «El desayuno es la comida más importante del día»

Mito 7. «Los hidratos de carbono engordan por la noche»
Mito 8. «Debemos comer cinco veces al día»
Mito 9. «Cuidado con el colesterol»
Mito 10. Tan sencillo como comprar pan integral
Mito 11. «Es necesario tomar leche»
Mito 12. «La carne provoca cáncer»
Mito 13. «No es seguro llevar una dieta vegetariana»
Mito 14. «Hay que comer más productos naturales»
Mito 15. «El azúcar es necesario»

Mito 16. «Tomar un poco de alcohol es bueno para el corazón»
Mito 17. «La obesidad es cosa de ricos»
Mito 18. «Los alimentos funcionales mejoran nuestra salud»
Mito 19. Aditivos seguros, aditivos inocuos



el blog del autor : Mi Dieta Cojea


----------



## guaxx (12 Jun 2017)

Qué opinión tenéis de los copos de avena? No necesariamente de esa marca.


----------



## sada (13 Jun 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Nivel novato : Mi dieta cojea ; libro escrito por un gran divulgador sobre mitos alimentarios, contenido del libro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




similar al que acabo de leer yo "Los mitos me tienen gord@ y enferm@": el libro de Pedro Grez


----------



## VOTIN (13 Jun 2017)

guaxx dijo:


> Qué opinión tenéis de los copos de avena? No necesariamente de esa marca.



Puro azucar,veneno


----------



## silverwindow (13 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Puro azucar,veneno



Despues de un finde de boda, con pasteles,mucho pan, y vamos de todo, sin mirar que se come y absusando de pasteles y azucares,fritos,rebozados de harina, pasta blanca.......1,5 Kg de mas.

perdidos en 48h volviendo a comer paleo..

Eso si, de ahi no bajo sigueindo con paleo sin azucares ni harinas.He alcanzado como un limite, y esto que estoy en sobrepeso (poco, pero sobrepeso).
Eso si, ejercicio de abuelete, caminar 30m al dia.


----------



## Luizmi (13 Jun 2017)

guaxx dijo:


> Qué opinión tenéis de los copos de avena? No necesariamente de esa marca.



La avena la tienes en varios formatos, esos copos me da que es el formato que más rápido se asimila, yo buscaría un formato de grano más entero y miraría de hacerlo estilo porridge como los irlandeses, etc.


----------



## sada (13 Jun 2017)

Qué opináis de las semillas de lino¿ moliendo semillas y con clara de huevo sale un pan estupendo


----------



## lost_77 (13 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> Qué opináis de las semillas de lino¿ moliendo semillas y con clara de huevo sale un pan estupendo



Yo la usaría más en crudo. Los ácidos grasos poliinsaturados y el calor no se llevan bien. Pero de vez en cuando.. Para el pan prueba a reducir el lino y echarle harina de coco.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2017 at 20:27 ----------




guaxx dijo:


> Qué opinión tenéis de los copos de avena? No necesariamente de esa marca.



A veces tomo por los betaglucanos y para no tomar mucho hidrato, en forma de salvado. Hay marcas que no son Salvado muy puro.


----------



## Indignado (13 Jun 2017)

guaxx dijo:


> Qué opinión tenéis de los copos de avena? No necesariamente de esa marca.




- Si son copos "puros" , y eso implica NO azúcar 

- Si no existe intolerancia al glutén

Entonces són una buena fuenta de hidratos , aunque saben a cartón :XX:


----------



## Futuroscuro (14 Jun 2017)

Voy a pediros consejo porque leyendo este hilo he cambiado bastantes hábitos y muchos conceptos que antes daba por correctos ahora los he eliminado. 

He estado a dieta unos meses y he perdido al rededor de 20kg, comiento carne+pescado+legumbres+verduras+fruta. Solo me he saltado muy poco la dieta los domingos al medio día. También voy al gimnasio donde hago pesas, natación, elíptica, etc. Pero ahora tengo un problema y es que sigo perdiendo peso, por lo que tengo que cambiar la dieta, pero a la vez quiero hacer rutinas de musculación, hipertrofia muscular para ser exactos. 

Por "culpa" de este hilo le he cogido bastante tirria a los cereales (arroz) y la pasta, y en general a todo lo procesado, aunque he seguido comiendo legumbres por ejemplo y pasta o arroz una vez por semana.

Mi pregunta es sobre qué alimentos podría consumir para cenar, que me aportaran lo necesario para hipertrofiar, engordando lo mínimo pero sin consumir estos alimentos que quiero reducir al máximo.

De hecho no sé qué tipo de cena ponerme, hasta ahora he cenado alguna fruta, yogur natural y coas así.

Gracias por los aportes.


----------



## MAUSER (14 Jun 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Voy a pediros consejo porque leyendo este hilo he cambiado bastantes hábitos y muchos conceptos que antes daba por correctos ahora los he eliminado.
> 
> He estado a dieta unos meses y he perdido al rededor de 20kg, comiento carne+pescado+legumbres+verduras+fruta. Solo me he saltado muy poco la dieta los domingos al medio día. También voy al gimnasio donde hago pesas, natación, elíptica, etc. Pero ahora tengo un problema y es que sigo perdiendo peso, por lo que tengo que cambiar la dieta, pero a la vez quiero hacer rutinas de musculación, hipertrofia muscular para ser exactos.
> 
> ...




Cenar?... Yo hace un año que no ceno (desayuno a las nueve y comida a las 15), he rejuvenecido y estoy más definido que Bruce Lee.


----------



## The Black Adder (14 Jun 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Cenar?... Yo hace un año que no ceno (desayuno a las nueve y comida a las 15), he rejuvenecido y estoy más definido que Bruce Lee.




Es curioso como cada uno distribuye la ingesta de comida según lo que le pide su cuerpo (o a veces su cabeza), y lo que para unos no presenta ningún problema para otros es muy difícil.

Yo por ejemplo me veo incapaz de no cenar como haces tú. Sin embargo llevo años sin desayunar, desde que era adolescente. Por las mañanas sencillamente no tengo hambre, el cuerpo no me pide nada, y puedo tirar sólo con algo de café hasta la hora de la comida. Luego como en el trabajo una comida "normal", ni escasa ni abundante, y tan LCHF como me permiten las circunstancias (que es bastante, en el comedor de mi curro la comida es "de batalla" pero siempre hay 3-4 opciones). Y ceno en mi casa, y para mí esa es la comida "buena" del día, me la preparo yo, con mis verduras, aguacate, huevos, el pescado o la carne que toque y su mayonesa, el yogur con cacao y frutos secos... tanto prepararla como comérmela tiene un poco de ritual, y para mí es uno de los mejores momentos del día (ahora demás con una niña pequeña suelo cenar después de haberla metido en la cama, de manera que la cena es doblemente placentera, es un momento de relax).

Al final supongo que es una cuestión casi puramente psicológica, pero disfruto tanto el momento de la cena que no podría prescindir de ella. Y de hecho cuando por temporadas he hecho ayuno intermitente lo que me he saltado ha sido la comida del mediodía, eso no me da ningún problema (además de tener el beneficio añadido de que el trabajo cunde un huevo).


----------



## Futuroscuro (14 Jun 2017)

Los consejos que pido yo son en base a mis necesidades y cómo tengo montado el día, por eso pido concretamente algo sobre qué cenar, no puedo seguir la experiencia personal de todo el mundo porque sino tendría más de un millón de maneras diferentes de encarar las comidas.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 12:26 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> Cenar?... Yo hace un año que no ceno (desayuno a las nueve y comida a las 15), he rejuvenecido y estoy más definido que Bruce Lee.



Haciendo deporte intenso 3/4 días a la semana, y trabajando une media de 12 horas diarias, te aseguro que si hay algo que no voy a hacer es pegarme 30 horas seguidas sin comer nada.


----------



## MAUSER (14 Jun 2017)

Pues cena, a mi que me dices de 30 horas, si un día tiene 24...


----------



## Futuroscuro (14 Jun 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pues cena, a mi que me dices de 30 horas, si un día tiene 24...



Es el problema de trabajar y responder a la vez. Para mí 18 horas sin comer es una barbaridad con las condiciones que he expuesto.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Jun 2017)

Si lo que necesitas es recargar hidratos para ajustarlos a tu consumo, pero pasas de cereales de asimilación rápida, prueba con patata/arroz del día anterior.

Al comerse frio, parte del almidón gelificado durante la cocción (=lo que permite que lo digieras) retrograda (se vuelve a formar y vuelve a no ser digerible) y pasa a actuar como si fuera fibra, es decir, alimentando tu flora bacteriana, reduciendo la cantidad efectivamente digerida de carbohidratos y ralentizando su absorción.

Si lo tomas en ensalada con aceite y vinagre, ambos ralentizarán un poco más la absorción, evitando los picos bruscos de insulina que son los causantes de la adiposidad.

Y si todo ello es después de hacer un ejercicio intenso, la mejora localizada de la sensibilidad a la insulina que éste genera en los músculos ejercitados facilitará la recarga de glucógeno allí donde hace falta.

ITEM MÁS: la pasta, el pan, los "cereales de desayuno" son todos productos procesados a dolor, pero ¿La patata? ¿Es que hay algo menos procesado que una patata?
Del arroz, pues ya, según variedades.


----------



## sada (14 Jun 2017)

una persona de mi entorno de 51 años de edad está haciendo esta alimentación y ha bajado bastante pero también músculo. Los hombre bajáis rápido.
que puede hacer para no perder o recuperar musculatura? creo q no le gusta el ejercicio


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> una persona de mi entorno de 51 años de edad está haciendo esta alimentación y ha bajado bastante pero también músculo. Los hombre bajáis rápido.
> que puede hacer para no perder o recuperar musculatura? creo q no le gusta el ejercicio



No sería musculatura, sino agua. Algo así como les sucede con los anabolizantes, que se inflan, pero de agua.

Para no perder o recuperar musculatura solo hay una forma: Hacer musculatura.


----------



## Luizmi (14 Jun 2017)

Estoy leyendo el libro del Dr. Fung, "obesity code", dice que ni la stevia se libra: 


> Despite having minimal effect on blood sugars, both aspartame and stevia raised insulin levels higher even than tablet sugar.



Menciona este estudio:
Effects of stevia, aspartame, and sucrose on food intake, satiety, and postprandial glucose and insulin levels

Y la gráfica extraida del estudio donde se analizan los niveles de insulina:
PubMed Central, Figure 3: Appetite. 2010 Aug; 55(1): 37

Aunque los niveles de insulina son superiores en la sacarosa (azucar corriente), si que la stevia estimula bastante la insulina..


----------



## zapatitos (14 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> *una persona de mi entorno de 51 años de edad está haciendo esta alimentación y ha bajado bastante pero también músculo. Los hombre bajáis rápido.
> que puede hacer para no perder o recuperar musculatura? creo q no le gusta el ejercicio*



Hay una forma de intentar hacer musculatura y es entrenar intensamente años y años más una alimentación correcta para ello. Esta es la que sigo yo, pero si como dices no le gusta el ejercicio va a ser que no.

Después hay otra forma de intentarlo que consiste en comprar el último aparatito o cacharro del Teletienda que te promete un cuerpo musculado sin esfuerzo en solo un mes y rezar a todos los santos del calendario porque ese aparato sea el primero funcione de verdad y haga lo que promete. Pero ya te adelanto que va a ser que tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## The Black Adder (14 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el libro del Dr. Fung, "obesity code", dice que ni la stevia se libra:
> 
> 
> Menciona este estudio:
> ...




Pues no acabo de entender el comentario de Fung, hay algún error en alguna parte... acabo de leerme el estudio (un poco en diagonal, pero suficiente) y dice esencialmente que con la stevia se alcanzan niveles menores de glucosa postprandial que con aspartamo y (sobre todo) sacarosa, y que también -igualmente importante, si no más- se alcanzan niveles menores de insulina. De hecho, en la gráfica que citas se ve perfectamente.

Si a lo que te refieres es a que la toma de stevia por sí sola provoca una liberación de insulina por parte del páncreas, eso no es así, o al menos no se mira en este estudio: si te fijas en la gráfica, la liberación de insulina ocurre tras la administración de lo que ellos llaman "preload". Esencialmente es un snack de galletitas con queso untado y té edulcorado que toman 20 minutos antes de la comida, el estudio lo describe:

_Based on the results of a pilot study, a 400g preload of tea and crackers with cream cheese sweetened with stevia (Whole Foods 365 brand), aspartame (Equal sweetener), or sucrose was used in the present study. Participants consumed this preload twenty minutes before their test lunch and dinner meals. _

Es decir, que lo que está produciendo la subida de glucosa y correspondiente liberación de insulina en esos 20 minutos es la suma de las galletitas y el edulcorante/azucar... y las diferencias entre las tres curvas dan idea del efecto adicional de este último. Claro, simplemente con esas curvas no sabemos exactamente si el que tiene menor efecto (la stevia) nos está dejando ver la curva de insulina "pura" de las galletitas o también está contribuyendo algo al total... Eso en este estudio no se mira, pero creo recordar que sí hay estudios en ese sentido (no me pidáis que los busque ahora, por favor) y la stevia no produce una respuesta de insulina apreciable. 

De este estudio se pueden criticar otras cosas: una muestra pequeña, un plazo muy muy corto... pero justamente la stevia sale muy bien parada cuando se compara con el azúcar común.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Jun 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Los consejos que pido yo son en base a mis necesidades y cómo tengo montado el día, por eso pido concretamente algo sobre qué cenar, no puedo seguir la experiencia personal de todo el mundo porque sino tendría más de un millón de maneras diferentes de encarar las comidas.*



Como no se tus necesidades personales y como es tu día, lo que diré es que hay hay dos formas de hacer las cosas, a saber:

- Los que están preocupados más en la salud que en el rendimiento físico (entre los que me incluyo yo)

- Los que están preocupados más por el rendimiento físico que por la salud.

Los primeros solo toman carbohidratos antes y después del ejercicio y controlan la cantidad que toman. Por tanto la cena no tendrá hidratos y estará compuesta de verduras, carne o pescado más grasas buenas.

Los segundos toman X cantidad de hidratos en cada comida y antes y después del ejercicio toman todavía más. Por tanto en la cena se podrá incluir una ración de hidratos que estaría en torno a 0.2 - 0.5 gr por cada kg de peso corporal que en una persona de 80 kilos serían en torno a 16-40 gr de hidratos (por ejemplo 75-200 gr de arroz) más carne o pescado y algo de grasa buena.

Sobre que cenar pues hay mil menús. En el primer caso por ejemplo:

- Judías verdes con guisantes, pollo y regado con aceite de oliva y unos frutos secos.
- Ensalada con salmón y frutos secos.

En el segundo caso pues arroz con verduras y pollo y algún frutos secos.

Salmón con patatas y algo de frutos secos.

Y cosas así

Yo es que le meto frutos secos a todo 

Saludos.


----------



## sada (14 Jun 2017)

Acabo de descubrir la panceta fresca en la carnicería frita en la sartén adobada con sal y ajo en polvo ... Y qué cosa más rica y nada cara acompañada de una ensalada será mi comida mañana. Eso sí todos me dicen que eso engorda mucho y tiene mucha grasa.


----------



## Futuroscuro (14 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como no se tus necesidades personales y como es tu día, lo que diré es que hay hay dos formas de hacer las cosas, a saber:
> 
> - Los que están preocupados más en la salud que en el rendimiento físico (entre los que me incluyo yo)
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que yo pedía en mi mensaje. Antes estaba en el segundo grupo, pero desde hace tiempo que me he metido de pleno en el primer grupo, y quiero dejar totalmente de lado los malos hábitos. 

El arroz me encanta pero está claro que no es bueno, la pasta también me encanta pero al igual que el arroz solo lo comeré un día a la semana (alguno de los dos). El otro día hasta leí que el arroz es malo para el Alzheimer, no sé si es verdad pero que no me huele bien esto.

Dices lo de frutos secos, me encantan pero tengo entendido que engordan bastante, y más por la noche ¿esto es verdad?

Mis hábitos son trabajo sedentario por la mañana, o sea toda la mañana sentado delante del ordenador. Por la tarde más movido por estar mucho rato de pie, pero tampoco muy cansado. Eso junto a gimnasio varios días a la semana.

Añadir también que sigo con la duda de si estaré haciendo bien o mal con lo siempre se ha dicho de que comer mucha carne es malo y que muchas proteínas es malo para la salud. Es el bombardeo de noticas de siempre.


----------



## Genis Vell (15 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien vio el programa de Chicote sobre perder peso y ponerse en forma en 70 días ayer?

Se llama: En forma en 70 días


Lo cuento de memoria, pero de los 15 minutos que vi estos son los highlights: 

Sacan el menú de un mozo, uno de los que va a mejorar su salud, y es una orgia de azúcar y grasas hidrogenadas... pero su problema son las Kcal y la grasa saturada, no se nombra la hidrogenada, ni el azúcar para nada.

El supuesto coach nutricional y deportivo presenta una dieta equilibrada y efectivamente lo es, es más salvo 2 tostas de pan wasa y un vaso de leche, lo demás es todo paleo. 
Carne, pescado, dos frutitas... vamos que les preparo un menú de 1500Kcal Low-carb pero sin nombrar a los carbos para nada, porque sabemos que el problema es la grasa.

Chicote, se reúne con una catedrática que da más pena que otra cosa cuando habla de esta os dejo el vidrio (2 min) que no tiene desperdicio (no es que lo que diga este mal o no, es ya por como lo dice que da mucha pena, parece una charo a la hora del café en la ofi):
ANTENA 3 TV | ¿Se adelgaza más si haces deporte sin desayunar?


----------



## zapatitos (15 Jun 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Esto es lo que yo pedía en mi mensaje. Antes estaba en el segundo grupo, pero desde hace tiempo que me he metido de pleno en el primer grupo, y quiero dejar totalmente de lado los malos hábitos.
> 
> El arroz me encanta pero está claro que no es bueno, la pasta también me encanta pero al igual que el arroz solo lo comeré un día a la semana (alguno de los dos). El otro día hasta leí que el arroz es malo para el Alzheimer, no sé si es verdad pero que no me huele bien esto.
> 
> ...



Pues es lo mejor que puedes hacer el meterte en el primer grupo. Si estás acostumbrado a entrenar con alta intensidad notarás un bajón normalmente entre el 5-10% sobre todo en movimientos que necesiten explosividad y velocidad de ejecución. Si no estás acostumbrado a entrenar con alta intensidad probablemente no notes ningún empeoramiento e incluso mejores tu rendimiento. Ese 5-10% sería esencial para un deportista de competición pero para aficionados como nosotros no merece la pena.

Sobre el arroz no te creas todo lo que lees, la gente oye campanadas y ya meten todo lo que pillan como asesinos cerebrales. Evita dentro de tus posibilidades azúcares, procesados, grasas trans, gluten, abuso de la sal y dificilmente tendrás algún día Alzheimer.

Sobre los frutos secos, estoy hablando evidentemente de frutos secos naturales o como mucho tostados, sin añadidos y sin sal. La mayoría suelen estar en 10-20 gr de hidratos, 20-30 de protes y el resto grasas y fibra. Lo de que engorda vienen por los que se hinchan a comerlos procesados y además los llaman frutos secos sin serlo. Los panchitos con miel si engordan, las almendras fritas si engordan, todos los frutos secos y endulzados engordan y un montón.

Los frutos secos naturales no engordan o al menos no engordan más que el resto de alimentos *naturales* que puedas comer y son la mejor opción para mí a cualquier hora.

Si tienes un trabajo cómodo en lo físico y entrenas a última hora de la tarde o por la noche, puedes hacer el ayuno intermitente. Yo no estoy 16 horas porque después no tengo ni tiempo de comer lo que necesito pero si suelo estar 8-12 horas y algún día que otro llego a las 16. Comienza por ejemplo con 8 horas y ve subiendo las horas en ayunas, es más fácil de lo que parece estar 16 horas sin comer siempre que lleves una buena dieta. Si te hinchas a azúcares, porquerías e hidratos no porque probablemente te caigas redondo al suelo.

Las noticias hay que verlas como lo que son, las mentiras políticas del día más publicidad engañosa. Teniendo Internet + Inteligencia ya no es necesario ver las noticias salvo para entretenerse y reirse un rato como con cualquier espacio dedicado al humor.

Saludos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (15 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues es lo mejor que puedes hacer el meterte en el primer grupo. Si estás acostumbrado a entrenar con alta intensidad notarás un bajón normalmente entre el 5-10% sobre todo en movimientos que necesiten explosividad y velocidad de ejecución. Si no estás acostumbrado a entrenar con alta intensidad probablemente no notes ningún empeoramiento e incluso mejores tu rendimiento. Ese 5-10% sería esencial para un deportista de competición pero para aficionados como nosotros no merece la pena.
> 
> Sobre el arroz no te creas todo lo que lees, la gente oye campanadas y ya meten todo lo que pillan como asesinos cerebrales. Evita dentro de tus posibilidades azúcares, procesados, grasas trans, gluten, abuso de la sal y dificilmente tendrás algún día Alzheimer.
> 
> ...



Sigo aprendiendo de todo esto, y por eso me sigo sorprendiendo con los nuevos conceptos. Si hay algo que he escuchado siempre en el gimnasio, es que los que están hipertrofiando no pueden pasar más de tres horas sin comer porque es malo para la creación del músculo, esto en el gimnasio está tomado prácticamente como una verdad absoluta.


----------



## sada (15 Jun 2017)

Genis Vell dijo:


> ¿Alguien vio el programa de Chicote sobre perder peso y ponerse en forma en 70 días ayer?
> 
> Se llama: En forma en 70 días
> 
> ...



ostras quería verlo y no me enteré de que era ayer

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 08:23 ----------

aquí está el menú
ANTENA 3 TV | Si quieres estar en forma, ésta es la dieta que buscas


----------



## Cazarr (15 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Sobre los frutos secos [...] La mayoría suelen estar en 10-20 gr de hidratos, 20-30 de protes y el resto grasas y fibra.



¿Cómo se sabe la composición nutricional estimada de un plato?

Tengo preparado un menú semanal basado en los días que hago ejercicio y los alimentos que más quiero consumir, pero no me he parado a pensar en cantidad de proteínas y demás.

Es por curiosidad. Supongo que para mí no es relevante la cantidad exacta de proteínas, carbos y grasas con tal de que coma buenos productos en general. ienso:


----------



## orcinsu (15 Jun 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cómo se sabe la composición nutricional estimada de un plato?
> 
> Tengo preparado un menú semanal basado en los días que hago ejercicio y los alimentos que más quiero consumir, pero no me he parado a pensar en cantidad de proteínas y demás.
> 
> Es por curiosidad. Supongo que para mí no es relevante la cantidad exacta de proteínas, carbos y grasas con tal de que coma buenos productos en general. ienso:



Pues mirando las etiquetas de los alimentos y haciendo operaciones aritméticas con ellos...
Si tienes un plato de arroz, pues miras la etiqueta y te dice el valor de proteina, hidratos, grasas, etc por cada 100gr. Te haces una regla de 3 y ya está.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Jun 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Sigo aprendiendo de todo esto, y por eso me sigo sorprendiendo con los nuevos conceptos. Si hay algo que he escuchado siempre en el gimnasio, es que los que están hipertrofiando no pueden pasar más de tres horas sin comer porque es malo para la creación del músculo, esto en el gimnasio está tomado prácticamente como una verdad absoluta.*



A ver, en estas cosas como en todo depende de cuales sean tus objetivos.

¿Quieres el físico típico del gym de los que llaman "ciclados" "preplayas" o típico de culturista, basado basicamente en la insulina y la hipertrofia?

No hay más camino que muchas comidas diarias, raciones de carbos en casi todas las comidas, repeticiones moderadas-altas, bombeo, congestión, etc. La ventaja es que te podrás "grande" más facilmente y en menos tiempo porque basas tu entrenamiento en la hipertrofia y para eso no hay como estimular la insulina y hacer series de moderadas-altas repeticiones (8-20)

El inconveniente es que en el momento en que dejes de bombear, congestionar y estimular los músculos te vas a desinflar como un globo. En dos semanas sin entrenar y comer como comías te puedes quedar como comenzaste. Además la salud a largo plazo se puede resentir por tantos picos de insulina y por tantas comidas diarias.

¿Quieres un físico, fuerte, denso, lo que llamábamos de "pollo apretao" basado en la fuerza y la testosterona?

No hay más camino que comidas altas en grasa buena, moderar los carbohidratos y tomarlos solo antes y después del ejercicio intenso. Hacer repeticiones bajas-moderadas con mucho peso (pero que puedas manejar está claro) y olvidarte del bombeo y la congestión basicamente porque con una dieta con pocos hidratos va a ser imposible que consigas la misma congestión que con una dieta alta en hidratos.

La ventaja es que serás más saludable a corto-largo plazo y que tú físico no será un bluff como los típico del gym osease serás tan fuerte e incluso más de lo que aparentas.

Tus huesos, tendones, ligamentos, etc etc también serán más fuertes (siempre que seas realista con los pesos que manejas, si añades peso a lo loco sin estar preparado probablemente acabes con lesiones crónicas)

A largo plazo no tendrás problemas derivados por los desajustes musculares típicos de los gusanos de gym por crear muchas mas masa muscular que fuerza y explosividad muscular.

También el músculo que consigas al no estar basado en bombeo-congestión será más duradero y no necesita tanto estímulo para mantenerlo.

Inconvenientes - Irás más despacio y ni en sueños crearás tanta masa muscular como estimulando continuamente la insulina que es la hormona más anabólica que existe.

Dicho esto, siempre has escuchado lo de comer cada dos-tres horas porque es el camino que se sigue en practicamente todos los gimnasios del Estado desde más o menos mediados de los 80 cuando llegó esa moda desde los USA. Y en realidad tienen razón porque si sigues la creación de masa muscular a través de hidratos, insulina y congestión si te saltas una de esas comidas las ha jodido literalmente y rompes ese ciclo anabólico. Siguiendo esa táctica saltarse una comida es peor que saltarse un entreno.

Pero si sigues la táctica de grasas-testosterona-fuerza no necesitas estar continuamente comiendo como si estuvieran engordando a una oca para hacer paté. Y si por lo que sea te saltas una comida no es el fin del mundo.

Así que como siempre todo depende de la táctica que sigas. Lo único que como comas pocos hidratos pues serás el bicho raro del gym, aunque a la larga probablemente mucho más sano y más fuerte que ellos. Y cada vez que abras la boca para contar algo de lo que haces te van a mirar como si estuvieras loco 

Pero lo que hagas ya depende de tí.

Saludos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (15 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> A ver, en estas cosas como en todo depende de cuales sean tus objetivos.
> 
> ¿Quieres el físico típico del gym de los que llaman "ciclados" "preplayas" o típico de culturista, basado basicamente en la insulina y la hipertrofia?
> 
> ...



Leyendo tus mensajes tengo la misma sensación que cuando leo los libros de historia a los que soy aficionado: cuanto más leo menos me doy cuenta que sé.

Estaba convencido de que la hipertrofia era lo mejor, pero eso de congestionar los músculos y que sean simples "globos de agua" no me gusta nada, es más lo acabo de descartar. 

De lo que dices me gusta más el tema del físico basado en fuerza, y que sobre todo sea sano, por estética paso de fastidiarme la salud que es lo prioritario sin ninguna duda.

Esta tarde tengo cita con el entrenador que es fisioterapeuta y licenciado en INEF. Cuando le pedí cita y le comenté lo de hipertrofia ya me puso mala cara , también me hizo un breve comentario sobre el músculo congesionado y lleno de agua. Esto me resultó raro porque parece que en todos los gimnasios las prioridad es llenarse de moles de músculos, como los que hay en el mío. Le pediré una rutina basado en eso que comentas de ganar fuerza. 

Gracias por la explicación, me están ayudando mucho tus explicaciones y las del resto del hilo, aunque sigo asimilando conceptos y cambios de "mentalidad".


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> A ver, en estas cosas como en todo depende de cuales sean tus objetivos.
> 
> ¿Quieres el físico típico del gym de los que llaman "ciclados" "preplayas" o típico de culturista, basado basicamente en la insulina y la hipertrofia?
> 
> ...



Teoría _out of my ass_:

*El volumen basado en la insulina* "hincha los músculos" fomentando la acumulación de glucógeno muscular (con su 65% en volumen de agua).

Al hacer muchas reps le estás diciendo al cuerpo que necesitas "fondo", reservas suficientes para hacer un trabajo sostenido pero de intensidad media.

Y al apiparte de carbos y tener el páncreas a full segregando insulina, el glucógeno muscular gastado se repone ipso facto, dando la ilusión de que "ganas masa muscular" cuando en realidad lo que ganas es agua:

*Estas hinchando y deshinchando un globo*

Por supuesto, en cuanto paras ese ciclo, el globo se deshincha, porque estar a reventar de glucógeno no es el estado natural del músculo.

*El volumen basado en la testosterona* lo que hace es fabricar nuevas fibras musculares.

Al hacer pocas reps a intensidad máxima, le estás diciendo al cuerpo que necesitas más fuerza, que fabrique más músculo y de paso refuerce todas las estructuras anejas (tendones, huesos, ligamentos, etc), porque van a tener que soportar cargas mayores.

El músculo que ganas es *músculo de verdad*, no agua mezclada con glucosa. Huelga decir que fabricar músculo nuevo (y hueso, y tendón) no es tan sencillo ni tan rápido como hinchar de glucógeno un músculo preexistente...

...pero tampoco va a ser tan sencillo ni tan fácil perder ese músculo nuevo. 

Insisto, esto me lo acabo de sacar del culo, pero creo que tiene sentido.

¿Opiniones?

EDIT: reflexionando, creo que lo que he escrito es una obviedad, tras releer los posts de zapatitos.

Añado una cosa más: es que hasta por estética, mejor la segunda opción que la primera. A mí un tipo hinchado, que parece que va a reventar por alguna parte me parece hasta desagradable.

Como de costumbre, creo que se han confundido indicadores con objetivos.

El objetivo era tener mejor aspecto, y se tomó (erróneamente) como indicador el volumen muscular, partiendo de la base de que los hombres musculados tenían mejor aspecto que los no musculados.

Pero la correlación más músculo-mejor aspecto no es válida en todos los casos. Llegado a un punto, más músculo te hace parecer simple y llanamente grotesco.


----------



## destru (15 Jun 2017)

¿que opináis de beber agua durante las comidas? dicen que no hay que beber porque se dificulta la digestión, pero ya no se sabe que es cierto y que no


----------



## Futuroscuro (15 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero la correlación más músculo-mejor aspecto no es válida en todos los casos. Llegado a un punto, más músculo te hace parecer simple y llanamente grotesco.



Como he comentado antes, yo he perdido mucho peso y a parte de que se me ha comido bastante músculo, antes ya tenía poco por el tipo de vida que llevaba. El asunto es que en el gimnasio llevo casi un año para "ponerme al día", una vez alcanzado el peso y cierta forma física pensaba que hipertrofiar era lo mejor, pero siempre me echaba para atrás eso que dices tú de grotesco. 

En mi entorno, una persona de esas tan hinchadas está incluso mal visto, sin ofender a nadie, pareces alguien marginal con esos músculos tan grandísimos, a parte de que algunos parecen más gordos que musculados. 
Lo que me gusta estéticamente, y que sobre todo va de la mano con la salud es la opción que da zapatitos, y es crear musculo real a partir de mayor fuerza.


----------



## Indignado (15 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> ....para eso no hay como estimular la insulina y hacer series de moderadas-altas repeticiones (8-20)
> 
> .........
> 
> Hacer repeticiones bajas-moderadas con mucho peso .........



Mito del mundo de la musculación , para ganar fuerza o hipertrofia ( ambas van ligadas) , solo es necesario un aumento progresivo de trabajo muscular , y esto se consigue:

-Aumentando peso con pocas repeticiones

-Menos peso y aumentar número de repeticiones

-Reducir los tiempos de descanso 

Las rutinas de fuerza , explosividad ,hipertrofia .. tienen una diferencias mínimas de resultados, que pùeden ser decisivas para profesionales pero no para novatos


Por cierto , el músculo siempre tiene esa parte de "agua" ya seas natural o te hayas metido la unión farmacéutica . Muchos powerlifter se han pasado al mundo del culturismo y a la inversa




> El volumen basado en la testosterona lo que hace es fabricar nuevas fibras musculares.



Hay dos tipos de hipertrofia :

sarcomérica: aumento de fuerza

sarcoplasmática : aumento del músculo

Pero ambas se producen a la vez , y dependen más de factores genéticos que el tipo de ejercicio .


----------



## zapatitos (15 Jun 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> *Mito del mundo de la musculación , para ganar fuerza o hipertrofia ( ambas van ligadas) , solo es necesario un aumento progresivo de trabajo muscular , y esto se consigue:
> 
> -Aumentando peso con pocas repeticiones
> 
> ...



La fuerza va unida a la hipertrofia.....hasta cierto punto. En líneas generales:

1-3 repeticiones - Fuerza Máxima con ninguna o mínima hipertrofia. Potencia, Explosividad y Coordinación.

4-6 repeticiones - Fuerza e Hipertrofia.

8-12 repeticiones - Más Hipertrofia que Fuerza.

12-20 repeticiones - Hipertrofia con muy poca Fuerza.

25-100 - Resistencia con poca Hipertrofia y nulo efecto sobre la Fuerza.

Después influye también la velocidad de ejecución de la parte positiva y negativa más la contracción en la parte final del movimiento. Haciendo esa parte lenta o ultralenta se consigue más congestión y por tanto más posibilidad de hipertrofia. Sin embargo no conseguirás nada de fuerza ni de coordinación muscular y por tanto es un entrenamiento más que válido para hipertrofiar los músculos pero totalmente ineficaz para alguien preocupado por la fuerza, coordinación muscular y funcionalidad de su cuerpo.

Y como hagas esas cosas de repeticios ultralentas más contracción, forzadas, etc etc sin una dieta basada en los hidratos ya te adelanto que no vas a conseguir ningún tipo de resultados.

Sistemas como el H/D 4-1-4 son tremendamente válidos para la hipertrofia (quien sea capaz de aguantarlos) pero no tienen ningún efecto sobre la fuerza muscular.

El físico de un levantador de fuerza es muy diferente al de un culturista, el de un sprinter al de un maratoniano, etc etc y la clave está en las formas diferentes de entrenamiento para cada especialidad.

En los gimnasios he visto cantidad de gente con mucho tamaño muscular que no tienen ni remotamente una fuerza cercana a ese tamaño.

Una persona musculada y fuerte de 100 Kg debería de ser capaz de hacer como mínimo 5 repeticiones completas durante unas 3-5 series con los siguientes pesos:

- Press Banca 125 Kg
- Remo Barra Alta 125 Kg
- Sentadilla 175 Kg
- Peso Muerto 200 Kg
- Press Militar y Cargadas 100 Kg

Cuando llevas años y años practicando la Fuerza Máxima-Hipertrofia la diferencia en tipo de físico es abismal con los que solo han practicado Hipertrofia Pura. El problema es que actualmente somos muy poquitos los que entrenamos así y somos bichos raros.

Pero solo tienes que ver los físicos de la Edad Dorada del Fitness con los de la actualidad y ver las diferencias en calidad que existen entre unos y otros. En esos años en los campeonatos de Culturismo no solo tenías que aparentar estar fuerte sino demostrarlo porque se incluían también levantamientos de peso en el campeonato.

Ahora ves tíos de 125 Kg levantando mancuernas de 15 Kg subiendo y bajando despacio y apretando como condenados. Resultado: Se ponen grandes como mulas pero sin la fuerza que aparentan.

Hay muchísimos powerlifters que se pasaron al culturismo y con mucho éxito, pero cuando hicieron el cambio de disciplina cambiaron su tipo de entrenamiento. No se puede ser culturista entrenando como un powerlifter, eso es tan imposible como ganar una maratón entrenando como un velocista de 100 metros.

Los que toman pocos hidratos (entre los que me incluyo) no pueden hacer las rutinas que se siguen normalmente en los gimnasios de congestión, bombeo, superseries, etc etc porque te quedas como un pajarillo y no avanzas nada. Esas rutinas están hechas para gente con un tipo de alimentación. Yo que llevo más de media vida entrenando cuando alguna vez me da por hacer una rutina de esas la sigo como mucho dos semanas, más sobrentreno y pierdo peso y hasta ganas de vivir.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 17:56 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *¿Cómo se sabe la composición nutricional estimada de un plato?
> 
> Tengo preparado un menú semanal basado en los días que hago ejercicio y los alimentos que más quiero consumir, pero no me he parado a pensar en cantidad de proteínas y demás.
> 
> Es por curiosidad. Supongo que para mí no es relevante la cantidad exacta de proteínas, carbos y grasas con tal de que coma buenos productos en general. *ienso:



La única forma de saberlo es pesarlo o la experiencia de calcularlo ya todo a ojo por el montón de veces que lo has visto ya que es como lo calculo yo, a ojo, tampoco me complico mucho la vida 

Lo único que si peso siempre son los alimentos altos en hidratos y es por la sencilla razón de que ya me dí cuenta que funcionan como la fábula de la rana cociéndose en el agua. Comienzas con unos pocos hidratos pero poco a poco y sin darte ni cuenta vas echando unos poquitos más y al siguiente otro poquito más, hasta que un día te da por pesarlo y dices, hostias pero si me estoy tomando tres veces más de lo que quería ¿Como he llegado hasta aquí? ::

Con los hidratos la tendencia siempre es a hechar más que menos, cosa que no suele suceder con proteinas, verduras y grasas, que si te pasas mucho más probablemente no seas capaz de comértelos. Pero con los hidratos como eches más te aseguro que te los vas a comer si o si.

Por eso es lo único que peso siempre, porque ya se lo que pasa 

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (15 Jun 2017)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Pues no acabo de entender el comentario de Fung, hay algún error en alguna parte... acabo de leerme el estudio (un poco en diagonal, pero suficiente) y dice esencialmente que con la stevia se alcanzan niveles menores de glucosa postprandial que con aspartamo y (sobre todo) sacarosa, y que también -igualmente importante, si no más- se alcanzan niveles menores de insulina. De hecho, en la gráfica que citas se ve perfectamente.
> 
> Si a lo que te refieres es a que la toma de stevia por sí sola provoca una liberación de insulina por parte del páncreas, eso no es así, o al menos no se mira en este estudio: si te fijas en la gráfica, la liberación de insulina ocurre tras la administración de lo que ellos llaman "preload". Esencialmente es un snack de galletitas con queso untado y té edulcorado que toman 20 minutos antes de la comida, el estudio lo describe:
> 
> ...



Solo a partir del minuto 90 en la gráfica de la glucosa y a partir del 100 en la gráfica de la insulina, tiene mejor valor la sacarosa que los edulcorantes, que no deja de ser curioso.

Luego tenemos la gráfica número 4 del "insulogenic index":
PubMed Central, Figure 4: Appetite. 2010 Aug; 55(1): 37

Explicacion del "insulogenic index"


> While many studies focused on assessment of insulin sensitivity from OGTT, only a few attempts were made to establish methods for beta cell function (BF). A simple way is the insulinogenic index (IGI): ratio of insulin concentration at 30 min minus fasting insulin to the difference of glucose at same time.



En el comentario de la gráfica los autores del estudio solo comentan que a 60 minutos hay una gran diferencia entre el aspartamo y la sacarosa, nada más, pero a 120 minutos el resustado es mucho más favorable para la sacarosa que para la stevia o el aspartamo..., de eso ya no comentan nada, desconozo la relevancia, pero tal vez los comentarios de Fung son por esa gráfica...


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Solo a partir del minuto 90 en la gráfica de la glucosa y a partir del 100 en la gráfica de la insulina, tiene mejor valor la sacarosa que los edulcorantes, que no deja de ser curioso.
> 
> Luego tenemos la gráfica número 4 del "insulogenic index":
> PubMed Central, Figure 4: Appetite. 2010 Aug; 55(1): 37
> ...



El valor concreto a los 120 minutos es mucho menos importante que el AUC (área bajo la curva), ya que el problema no son tanto los picos aislados (que es la forma óptima de funcionamiento de una hormona) sino los niveles altos sostenidos (que son los que fomentan la resistencia).

O sea, en general los picos no son el problema, el problema es que los picos muy bruscos causan una caída igualmente brusca de la glucemia (porque se segrega mucha insulina para "domarlos"), con lo que se dispara el mecanismo del hambre y acabamos con una AUC alta a fuerza de multitud de picos sucesivos.

De todos modos, yo a ese estudio el principal problema que le veo es el que comentábamos más arriba: que no tienes una curva base de *precarga sin endulzar*, lo que dificulta muchísimo aquilatar el efecto de los diferentes edulcorantes.

Claro, el problema es que cantaría la traviata qué precarga no lleva nada, y eso se cargaría el doble ciego, adulterando los resultados por efecto placebo, pero es una putada.

Otro tema es que ni siquiera detallan la composición exacta de la precarga, que podría haberse utilizado para al menos estimar su efecto sobre la insulina; sólo te dicen que a los de la sacarosa les enchufan 200 kcal, y que los crackers con queso eran 290 kcal.

Pero sin saber cuántos (y qué) crackers y cuánto (y qué) queso, eso no nos dice nada de la capacidad insulinogénica base.


----------



## Musero (16 Jun 2017)

Sobre el tema de la hipertrofia y la fuerza... es curioso como ves en el gimnasio a gente con un volumen de musculo aparentemente elevado y luego en cargas no cogen demasiado peso.

Yo, después de mi última dieta (cortar azucares, meter bastante proteina, intentar reducir hidratos) he bajado 12 kilos y ahora estoy en 1,92 con 91 kg. Algo definido, pero con algo de grasa sobrante que se irá en unos meses si sigo así.
Con la dieta, he perdido "mucho músculo" o al menos ese volumen que tenía antes que sería en parte grasas, agua, glucógeno.... sin embargo, me hago mis series de 10 dominadas y veo como otros con mucho volumen muscular me miran como diciendo... joe con esos brazos como sube... y eso que no me considero una persona que tenga especial fuerza ni capacidad atlética.


----------



## MAUSER (16 Jun 2017)

Mido 1.79 y peso 70.4 actualmente. El año pasado tenía 38.5 cms de brazo y ayer me medí, joder 33.5, pero visualmente parece hasta que he ganado volumen, por la definición. 

El otro día un amigo al que invité a mi piscina me dijo que "que hacía para estar así..." 51 tacos tengo. CREO QUE A PARTIR DE AHORA NO VOY A COMPARTIR EL SECRETO CON NADIE MÁS. La gente si le dices que no comes pan etc, ya pasa y ponen cara de tonto, nadie ha seguido mis consejos en plan alimentación, ni quieren, ni tienen metas saludables (barriga manda)... 1 litro cervecita que se bebió el amigo de la piscina, además varios sanwichs de salchichón y varias latas de mejillones... yo sólo un té, no necesitaba más, se le hacía difícil comprender el porqué yo no comía nada, si no fuera por el lujo que vio en mi casa seguramente pensaría que estaba asfixiado de dinero y por eso no comía. 

PUES ESO a partir de ahora que me duele el estomago por eso no como. Y que estoy fribrado porque voy al gimnasio y como 7 veces al día, ala a cascarla.

Prefiero estar fibrado y sano, con el musculo proporcionado que estar con 43 cms de brazo (que llegué a tener) y teniendo que comer y que entrenar mas que un tonto. Indudablemente el sistema, ayunos, low carbs, sin azúcar, sin procesados, FUNCIONA, y aunque pierdas cms. ganas en salud (el estreñimiento se fue, los dolores de espalda, la alergia primaveral casi, ya no me salen verrugas por el cuello ni nada, la piel perfecta), energía y pocos problemas depresivos. 

Ah! cada cual que haga lo que mejor le funcione.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Jun 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> No sería musculatura, sino agua. Algo así como les sucede con los anabolizantes, que se inflan, pero de agua.
> 
> Para no perder o recuperar musculatura solo hay una forma: Hacer musculatura.



Yo tengo 55 tacos y doy fé. A medida que envejeces pierdes musculatura, tienes que hacer una nueva. Pesas, flexiones, dominadas...

Y proteínas a saco.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Jun 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Mido 1.79 y peso 70.4 actualmente. El año pasado tenía 38.5 cms de brazo y ayer me medí, joder 33.5, pero visualmente parece hasta que he ganado volumen, por la definición.
> 
> El otro día un amigo al que invité a mi piscina me dijo que "que hacía para estar así..." 51 tacos tengo. CREO QUE A PARTIR DE AHORA NO VOY A COMPARTIR EL SECRETO CON NADIE MÁS. La gente si le dices que no comes pan etc, ya pasa y ponen cara de tonto, nadie ha seguido mis consejos en plan alimentación,



Me pasa esto exactamente; yo creo que tiene que ser algo rollo disonancia cognitiva. Sinceramente, o no me escuchan, o no me entienden, o no me creen.

Pero los muy subnormales me siguen preguntando ¿son idiotas? ienso:
::


----------



## MAUSER (16 Jun 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Me pasa esto exactamente; yo creo que tiene que ser algo rollo disonancia cognitiva. Sinceramente, o no me escuchan, o no me entienden, o no me creen.
> 
> Pero los muy subnormales me siguen preguntando ¿son idiotas? ienso:
> ::



Si, siguen preguntando para averiguar el nivel de locura que tienes... A ver con qué les sorprendes, pero les entra por un oído y les sale por el otro.

Un primo mío cuando le digo lo que me cuido se ríe y encima hace por comer y beber más de lo malo, el otro día me dijo que le habían sacado piedras en el riñón... Lo quiero mucho pero en cierta manera me alegré (soy un cabrón)


----------



## Trustno1 (16 Jun 2017)

Hacía mucho que no pasaba por aquí. Entro para daros envidia de lo que estoy comiendo ahora mismo. 

Gazpacho andaluz casero hecho por moi y chuletón de vacuno de medio kilo.


----------



## elmastonto (16 Jun 2017)

Eso lo he hecho más de una vez, cuando me topo alguno de estos tontacos que van por ahí promulgando las payasadas de moda anti pan, pasta,, y fat "all-the-way". 


Lo primero es hacerte el ingenuo como que no sabes mucho de qué va el tema, y ver cómo se emocionan cuando te dicen las maravillas de cortar almidones en general, y lo buenisimo que es aumentar la ingesta de grasas, que estas a diferencia de lo que la gente cree no engordan y blabla bueno el famoso cuento... entonces ves como se suben y se sienten importantes revelando algo que está al alcance o conocimiento de muy pocos. Hasta que les empiezas a poner en aprietos en materia de nutrición, o les dices cómo es posible que tú comiendo pan y de todo durante toda la vida tienes la sensibilidad a la insulina perfecta, los valores de glucosa en ayunas de la última analítica y les preguntas por los suyos. "ehhh, esto... no, es que no se, no me he hecho de eso". Ahhhhh.. ya.

Pero no me hace falta, mira estoy delgado, suele ser la respuesta random del flaquigrasivo. Y le dices ah sí, a ver yo sin ser un "gym die-harder", con ejercicio físico normal y comiendo de todo (y de todo incluye al pan y la pasta), los abs de momento se me ven bien; tú con éstas super directrices de dieta ideal estarás rayado a tope no?.. emmm, no es que....blabla, es que ...... blabla, es que .....bla bla xDDDDDDDDDDDD


Esto recomiendo hacerlo cuando haya más gente cabal y neutral en la conversación, no freaks de nutrición ni nada. EL owned y la humillación se disfrutan más.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Eso lo he hecho más de una vez, cuando me topo alguno de estos tontacos que van por ahí promulgando las payasadas de moda anti pan, pasta,, y fat "all-the-way".
> 
> 
> Lo primero es hacerte el ingenuo como que no sabes mucho de qué va el tema, y ver cómo se emocionan cuando te dicen las maravillas de cortar almidones en general, y lo buenisimo que es aumentar la ingesta de grasas, que estas a diferencia de lo que la gente cree no engordan y blabla bueno el famoso cuento... entonces ves como se suben y se sienten importantes revelando algo que está al alcance o conocimiento de muy pocos. Hasta que les empiezas a poner en aprietos en materia de nutrición, o les dices cómo es posible que tú comiendo pan y de todo durante toda la vida tienes la sensibilidad a la insulina perfecta, los valores de glucosa en ayunas de la última analítica y les preguntas por los suyos. "ehhh, esto... no, es que no se, no me he hecho de eso". Ahhhhh.. ya.
> ...



Y si el pobre muchacho esta gordo como un manati tambien le recomiendas que tome pan y pasta?

Es por centrar un poco tu intervencion.


----------



## elmastonto (16 Jun 2017)

No. Lo que no haría sería decirle así a la ligera ala corta almidones densos y tira palante. Cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente sabe que cada caso es individual, el sobrepeso puede tener etiologías distintas, y en función a eso se actúa. Hay unos pocos que son obesos por genética, otros -la mayoría- lo son por malos hábitos, mala alimentación, vida sedentaria, estrés, deficiencia de exposición solar, toda la noche hasta las tantas con la tv/mvl/tablet y sueño de mierda... y tb por la afición a comer mucho, a "vivir para comer" dia sí día tb. Disfrutar de la comida está bien, los caprichos tienen cabida y son sanos. Lo que ocurre es que la gente es bipolar, no hay equilibrio; muchos se tiran años con excesos comiendo o aplacando con el comer la ansiedad de otras cosas, hasta que llegan a un punto que tienen que tomar medidas drásticas como vosotros y encontrar alguna religión que les prometa resultados rápidos a base de hacer voto de castidad con X alimentos "demoníacos". 

Cada caso es distinto, no hay soluciones mágicas para todos, y lo más básico NO TODO LO QUE CONLLEVA A UNA PÉRDIDA DE PESO ES BENEFICIOSO A LARGO PLAZO, aunque a largo plazo es indispensable mantener un BMI adecuado. Pero no a costa de cualquier cosa. Obesidades por motivos distintos, requieren planes de actuación distintos. Vosotros no veis más allá de sobrepeso; hay mucha gente que come lo que quiere y de lo peor, mal no, fatal.. y están delgados. Y eso no significa que lo que hacen esté bien, o no tengan otras consecuencias en el futuro que no sea necesiariamente la obesidad.

Ya lo he dicho antes, ni el pan, ni harinas ni pasta son el problema. EL problema es la comida industrial, y más allá de eso, comprender qué se ha hecho para perder capacidad de manejar carbohidratos, que no son los CHs, ni cereales ni almidones ni frutas los responsables. Igual que no suele ser el colesterol de la dieta el causante de la hipercolesterolemia, y eliminarlo solo es un mero parche que no va a la raíz del problema. Pues parecido pasa con vuestros odiados panes y harinas.


----------



## traianus (16 Jun 2017)

Me ha llamado mucho la atención del hilo de adrenocromo, pues resulta que a mí me ha pasado lo mismo. llevo un año sin probar el pan, ni arroz, ni patatas, pero sin llegar a ser taliban, y he bajado 10 kilos. Sin hacer ejercicio , ni pesas, ni correr. Pesaba 95Kg y ahora estoy en 85kg . Tengo 1.85m. de alto. Antes cuando comia pan, siempre tenia más hambre, pero ahora al quitarlo de la dieta se reduce la sensación de hambre.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Jun 2017)

He pescado esta infografía en twitter. No conozco la fuente.
Són las Kcal que ingieren los niños de 9-12 años.
Tal cual lo vemos, la carne está en 3era posición. Y eso hace que mucha gente opine: "la cannnnnnnnnnnnne ej mala. La cannnnnnnnne provoca obesidad..."

Ahora bien, fijaros la trampa:
Pan 11,3 (harina)
Bollería 9,4 (harina y grasas trans, azúcares...)
Precocinados 5,7 (gran parte son de harinas, azúcares)
Pasta 4,1 (harina)
Granos y harinas 4 (harinas :
Cereales de desayuno y barritas 1,6. (harinas)

Sumemos: Más de 34. Y no he contando otros alimentos azucarados. Sólo los farinaceos.
O sea, podríamos decir que el 35% de lo que ingiere un niño son harinas. Así tal cual; bien sea en formato pan, macarrones o kellogs. 

Si actualizamos la tabla quedaría algo así:

Harinas (pan, pasta, bollería, cereales) 34
Carne 8
Aceite de oliva: 7
.....

Visto así, creo que nos da una idea exacta de donde está el problema de la obesidad infantil.

Esto es como cuando miras la etiqueta de cualquier producto y no agrupan el azúcar en un solo grupo. Aprovechando que el azúcar tiene múltiples formatos y normbres, pues los van diseminando y así parece que el azúcar en sí es poca cantidad, cuando es justamente el ingrediente número 1 en según qué productos. 

Pues aquí igual: qué sentido tiene separar los granos y harinas, del pan, y de la pasta? Es todo exactamente lo mismo. Pero así la cosa queda nivelada y la gente pone atención a otras cosas como la carne y el aceite de oliva 

Que esta es otra: aceite de oliva 7, exactamente igual que los embutidos y algo más que los lácteos :rolleye:

Cómo coño les enchufan el aceite? Aceite en vena? 
Ahora he visto la fuente: ANIBES
FEN | ANIBES | Inicio
Así a bote pronto veo un pequeño conflicto de intereses con Coca-Cola. En los agradecimientos hay 3 personas relacionadas con Coca Cola. Y si rascamos un poco en el comité científico seguro que encontramos algo.
Ahora me fijo en la infografía y los refrescos con azúcar representan un 1,9. Muchos niños ya de 10-12 años consumen refrescos para comer, merendar... y las típicas fiestas de aniversario lo que hay allí es cokes, fantas... y no agua con limón precisamente. Y después de un entreno, partido... ya se meten su buen chute de este tipo de bebidas.
Vamos, un estudio totalmente sesgado y manipulado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> No. Lo que no haría sería decirle así a la ligera ala corta almidones densos y tira palante. Cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente sabe que cada caso es individual, el sobrepeso puede tener etiologías distintas, y en función a eso se actúa. Hay unos pocos que son obesos por genética, otros -la mayoría- lo son por malos hábitos, mala alimentación, vida sedentaria, estrés, deficiencia de exposición solar, toda la noche hasta las tantas con la tv/mvl/tablet y sueño de mierda... y tb por la afición a comer mucho, a "vivir para comer" dia sí día tb. Disfrutar de la comida está bien, los caprichos tienen cabida y son sanos. Lo que ocurre es que la gente es bipolar, no hay equilibrio; muchos se tiran años con excesos comiendo o aplacando con el comer la ansiedad de otras cosas, hasta que llegan a un punto que tienen que tomar medidas drásticas como vosotros y encontrar alguna religión que les prometa resultados rápidos a base de hacer voto de castidad con X alimentos "demoníacos".
> 
> Cada caso es distinto, no hay soluciones mágicas para todos, y lo más básico NO TODO LO QUE CONLLEVA A UNA PÉRDIDA DE PESO ES BENEFICIOSO A LARGO PLAZO, aunque a largo plazo es indispensable mantener un BMI adecuado. Pero no a costa de cualquier cosa. Obesidades por motivos distintos, requieren planes de actuación distintos. Vosotros no veis más allá de sobrepeso; hay mucha gente que come lo que quiere y de lo peor, mal no, fatal.. y están delgados. Y eso no significa que lo que hacen esté bien, o no tengan otras consecuencias en el futuro que no sea necesiariamente la obesidad.
> 
> Ya lo he dicho antes, ni el pan, ni harinas ni pasta son el problema. EL problema es la comida industrial, y más allá de eso, comprender qué se ha hecho para perder capacidad de manejar carbohidratos, que no son los CHs, ni cereales ni almidones ni frutas los responsables. Igual que no suele ser el colesterol de la dieta el causante de la hipercolesterolemia, y eliminarlo solo es un mero parche que no va a la raíz del problema. Pues parecido pasa con vuestros odiados panes y harinas.



No te aburres de entrar a seguir desinformando. Medias verdades mezcladas con mentiras y contestaciines a medias.

Para que no quede ninguna duda, SI HAY UNA RECETA MAGICA PARA TODOS LOS OBESOS:

- Es tan facil como dejar azucares y refinados y comer mas grasa y verduras sin medir las calorias.

FUNCIONA EN TODOS LOS CASOS.

Luego ya destocinado podemos hablar de esos casos concretos que simplemente hara que haya personas en la parte alta de la horquilla de peso o por abajo y si que habra que mirar el ajuste fino.

Pero la obesidad entendida coml algo patologico se cura como explicamos en este hilo.

Vete a venderle mantas a las marujas.


----------



## elmastonto (17 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> SI HAY UNA RECETA MAGICA PARA TODOS LOS OBESOS:
> 
> - Es tan facil como dejar azucares y refinados y comer mas grasa y verduras sin medir las calorias.
> 
> FUNCIONA EN TODOS LOS CASOS.



Sí claro que funciona, y eso es justo lo que he dicho, QUE NO TODO LO QUE "FUNCIONA" VISUALMENTE ES BUENO A MEDIO PLAZO LIBRE DE OTROS PROBLEMAS. Que esa es la típica visión de garrulo que no sabe ni papa de nutrición ni de endocrinología ni de nada, sólo el efecto visual inmediato. Pero bueno no dáis más de sí eso está claro, es una pena que haya una falta de gente que postee aquí que tenga un mínimo de nivel, pq entonces estos personajes con sus discursos dogmáticos y pseudo-religiosos aquí no existirían. Vosotros sólo destacáis en un ámbito de suma ignorancia y desconocimiento, y de gente que busca algo rápido; pero como no habéis salido de vuestro limitado entorno, esto no lo podéis entender. 

Me has visto a mí "vender" algo? A diferencia de vosotros yo no vendo que haya que comer ni no comer nada por dogma. Pero es de ignorantes pensar que hay que quitar o pan, huevos, patatas, pasta, fruta, queso, carne, pescado, hortalizas, legumbres... etc PORQUE SÍ, porque 4 bobacos lo dicen.

Otra cosa tenéis en común con los testigos de jehova; su origen, la watchtower tiene su raíz en USA. El mismo sitio del que proviene estas filosofías de demonizar los almidones, panes, pastas y demás almidones, como la solución "rápida" para todo. Podéis seguir con vuestro mesiánico discurso. Y con vuestro "pues a mí me funciona y ya está" ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Sí claro que funciona, y eso es justo lo que he dicho, QUE NO TODO LO QUE "FUNCIONA" VISUALMENTE ES BUENO A MEDIO PLAZO LIBRE DE OTROS PROBLEMAS. Que esa es la típica visión de garrulo que no sabe ni papa de nutrición ni de endocrinología ni de nada, sólo el efecto visual inmediato. Pero bueno no dáis más de sí eso está claro, es una pena que haya una falta de gente que postee aquí que tenga un mínimo de nivel, pq entonces estos personajes con sus discursos dogmáticos y pseudo-religiosos aquí no existirían. Vosotros sólo destacáis en un ámbito de suma ignorancia y desconocimiento, y de gente que busca algo rápido; pero como no habéis salido de vuestro limitado entorno, esto no lo podéis entender.
> 
> Me has visto a mí "vender" algo? A diferencia de vosotros yo no vendo que haya que comer ni no comer nada por dogma. Pero es de ignorantes pensar que hay que quitar o pan, huevos, patatas, pasta, fruta, queso, carne, pescado, hortalizas, legumbres... etc PORQUE SÍ, porque 4 bobacos lo dicen.
> 
> Otra cosa tenéis en común con los testigos de jehova; su origen, la watchtower tiene su raíz en USA. El mismo sitio del que proviene estas filosofías de demonizar los almidones, panes, pastas y demás almidones, como la solución "rápida" para todo. Podéis seguir con vuestro mesiánico discurso. Y con vuestro "pues a mí me funciona y ya está" ::



No quitamos ningun alimento de origen natural y sin procesar, te has dado cuenta no?

Me estas diciendo que lo que da el mar, la huerta, los corrales, los arboles... no es suficiente para llevar una alimentacion equilibrada? Va mojate sin contar rollos.


----------



## elmastonto (17 Jun 2017)

Digo que la harina de los cereales tienen la misma cabida en una alimentación sana que el resto de los alimentos, y que vuestro sesgo de catalogar procesados es ridículo. Menos procesado aún es una harina obtenida del grano en un molino, que el aceite de oliva por ej (que no deja de ser un producto refinado de la aceituna, que sería el alimento completo) y muchísimo menos que los copos de avena que venden en paquetes. 

Eso es lo que os deja en evidencia y en dogmáticos. Que hay harinas procesadas peores? si claro, y tb hay aceites de oliva refinadísimos y malos. Pero tomando categorías equivalentes, tan natural y válido es uno como el otro. 

Pero vosotros siempre diréis que a pesar de eso, uno es buenísimo, y el otro nefasto. Tenéis que comparar harinas industriales, con aceites vírgenes obtenidos por medios mecánicos, para justificaros. Ésa es vuestra falacia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Digo que la harina de los cereales tienen la misma cabida en una alimentación sana que el resto de los alimentos, y que vuestro sesgo de catalogar procesados es ridículo. Menos procesado aún es una harina obtenida del grano en un molino, que el aceite de oliva por ej (que no deja de ser un producto refinado de la aceituna, que sería el alimento completo) y muchísimo menos que los copos de avena que venden en paquetes.
> 
> Eso es lo que os deja en evidencia y en dogmáticos. Que hay harinas procesadas peores? si claro, y tb hay aceites de oliva refinadísimos y malos. Pero tomando categorías equivalentes, tan natural y válido es uno como el otro.
> 
> Pero vosotros siempre diréis que a pesar de eso, uno es buenísimo, y el otro nefasto. Tenéis que comparar harinas industriales, con aceites vírgenes obtenidos por medios mecánicos, para justificaros. Ésa es vuestra falacia.




Dices que dices que no contestas, por motivos obvios....

Eres el que decia que el azucar no es un procesado y ya te puse el proceso completo que te deberia de dar verguenza ir contando esas mentiras. Ahora repites lo mismo con la harina, que es un producto imposible de consumir sin pasar por un molino, y que le añaden mil aditivos y productos quimicos (ya te puse la lista de quimicos utilizados).

Intentar comparar una harina cualquiera, hasta la mejor,con un aceite de oliva virgen extra es de ser un 'pajuel' como diria mi hijo.

COn el aceite de oliva evidentemente tambien se puede refinar con altas tempereraruras y productos quimicos pero eso ya es otra mierda procesada que no la toco ni con un palo.

SE te ve el plumero pero mucho mucho:
'y que vuestro sesgo de catalogar procesados es ridículo'
Eso lo suscribiria letra a letra el dueño de bimbo y de matutano::

---------- Post added 17-jun-2017 at 19:47 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> He pescado esta infografía en twitter. No conozco la fuente.
> Són las Kcal que ingieren los niños de 9-12 años.
> Tal cual lo vemos, la carne está en 3era posición. Y eso hace que mucha gente opine: "la cannnnnnnnnnnnne ej mala. La cannnnnnnnne provoca obesidad..."
> 
> ...



Esa tabla es el summun de la manipulacion, y podria parecer que los grupos de alimentos tienen alguna logica separando farinaceos en grupos, pero tristemente no.

Es un ejercicio de desinformacion a la poblacion brutal, hecho con premeditacion y alevosia.

YA puede ir apareciendo nuestro amigo Sugus a explicarnos como puede ser que estos tiernos infantes coman tan poca carne, no quepo en mi de la sorpresa.

EL dato del azucar es tremendo ponen 0,5 y el universo no colapsa de verguenza de milagro. Solo con cuatro grupos de arriba y el azucar añadida ya seria mucho mas, pero no que el azucar oculta se llama a si por algo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> He pescado esta infografía en twitter. No conozco la fuente.
> Són las Kcal que ingieren los niños de 9-12 años.
> Tal cual lo vemos, la carne está en 3era posición. Y eso hace que mucha gente opine: "la cannnnnnnnnnnnne ej mala. La cannnnnnnnne provoca obesidad..."
> 
> ...



Alucinante, algo tan nutritivo y tan necesario para el desarrollo de un menor como el hígado, riñones, corazón, etc de los animales, les llaman vísceras y "despojos", el lenguaje al servicio del poder.


----------



## elmastonto (17 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ahora repites lo mismo con la harina, que es un producto imposible de consumir sin pasar por un molino, y que le añaden mil aditivos y productos quimicos (ya te puse la lista de quimicos utilizados).



jajaja aditivos tienes tú bastantes en la cabeza y esos sí que no tienen solución

Pues claro que el grano tiene que pasar por un molino para hacer la harina ZOPENCO!! ..por dónde quieres que pasen si no, por un reloj de arena?? Aditivos llevarán las que tú conozcas, que debes ir un poco limitado para entender igual que aceites los hay buenos sin aditivos, HARINA TB. Otra cosa es que en tu vida hayas salido del mercadona y de las 4 tiendas de tu barrio para ver que hay vida más allá y que el que busca calidad la encuentra.

Ve al foro del pan y diles que las harinas que usan para hacer panes y bollería llevan aditivos... qué corto eres con los dichosos aditivos.


----------



## robergarc (18 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Sí claro que funciona, y eso es justo lo que he dicho, QUE NO TODO LO QUE "FUNCIONA" VISUALMENTE ES BUENO A MEDIO PLAZO LIBRE DE OTROS PROBLEMAS.



¿Por qué dice usted que no es bueno a medio plazo? ¿A qué problemas se refiere? ¿En relación a qué? ¿Al ayuno? ¿A la mayor ingesta de grasas?


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> jajaja aditivos tienes tú bastantes en la cabeza y esos sí que no tienen solución
> 
> Pues claro que el grano tiene que pasar por un molino para hacer la harina ZOPENCO!! ..por dónde quieres que pasen si no, por un reloj de arena?? Aditivos llevarán las que tú conozcas, que debes ir un poco limitado para entender igual que aceites los hay buenos sin aditivos, HARINA TB. Otra cosa es que en tu vida hayas salido del mercadona y de las 4 tiendas de tu barrio para ver que hay vida más allá y que el que busca calidad la encuentra.
> 
> Ve al foro del pan y diles que las harinas que usan para hacer panes y bollería llevan aditivos... qué corto eres con los dichosos aditivos.



No te empeñes machote. 

Tu coges una aceituna y te la comes, la exprimes y te la bebes. Sencillo no?

Ahora coge un grano de trigo y trata de comertelo veras que risa. Roturalo, muelelo y obtienes algo panificable. Harina a puñados creo que tampoco es comestible, pero no me hagas mucho caso. Luego mezcla con levadura y agua fermentalo y metelo en un horno y asi puede solo puede que te lo puedas comer.

Es posible solo digo posible que haya harinas de mejor calidad (espelta, sorgo, centeno) pero es una entelequia porque no esta a disposicion del publico en general.

El cuidadano de a pie metera en su mesa ese pan de harina blanca superrefinado y aditivado. Luego se comera un plato de pasta o unas galletas con la misma harina y ya esta el lio montado.

Tendras una poblacion gorda y enferma y tu, el listo de turno, les dira que tenian que haber comido harinas de mas calidad.

Y todo esto con una piramide de la OMS llena de cereales en su base. Que en ningun caso deberia de ser la base de ninguna alimentacion humana. Pero hay que darle pienso a la poblacion y no se les ocurrio una mejor manera.

Cuando ya se esta gordo y enfermo lo mejor es estar a un kilometro de la espiga de trigo mas cercana y toda la mierda que se fabrica con ella.

Y esa harina de mejor calidad ni esta ni se la espera.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2017 at 03:30 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice usted que no es bueno a medio plazo? ¿A qué problemas se refiere? ¿En relación a qué? ¿Al ayuno? ¿A la mayor ingesta de grasas?



No te esfuerces yo ya lo he intentado es un desinformador profesional de lo mas claro que he visto entrar en este hilo. No te va a contestar. Dara diez vueltas a tus preguntas para no contestar ninguna o lo hara en plan galimatias para que parezca que ha contestado.

Sugus con sus alucinaciones veganas tenia mas gracia que este tio.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Sí claro que funciona, y eso es justo lo que he dicho, QUE NO TODO LO QUE "FUNCIONA" VISUALMENTE ES BUENO A MEDIO PLAZO LIBRE DE OTROS PROBLEMAS. Que esa es la típica visión de garrulo *que no sabe ni papa de nutrición ni de endocrinología ni de nada*, sólo el efecto visual inmediato. Pero bueno no dáis más de sí eso está claro, es una pena que haya una *falta de gente que postee aquí que tenga un mínimo de nivel* pq entonces estos personajes con sus discursos dogmáticos y pseudo-religiosos aquí no existirían. Vosotros sólo destacáis en un ámbito de suma ignorancia y desconocimiento, y de gente que busca algo rápido; pero como no habéis salido de vuestro limitado entorno, esto no lo podéis entender.
> 
> Me has visto a mí "vender" algo? A diferencia de vosotros yo no vendo que haya que comer ni no comer nada por dogma. Pero es de ignorantes pensar que hay que quitar o pan, huevos, patatas, pasta, fruta, queso, carne, pescado, hortalizas, legumbres... etc PORQUE SÍ, porque 4 bobacos lo dicen.
> 
> Otra cosa tenéis en común con los testigos de jehova; su origen, la watchtower tiene su raíz en USA. El mismo sitio del que proviene estas filosofías de demonizar los almidones, panes, pastas y demás almidones, como la solución "rápida" para todo. Podéis seguir con vuestro mesiánico discurso. Y con vuestro "pues a mí me funciona y ya está" ::




Con todo el respeto y sin ánimo de ofender, al principio del hilo contesté a un forero lo siguiente, me parece que algo tiene que ver con tu postura, sobre todo el punto 1, ya me dirás. Repito, sin ánimo de ofender.



A ver, yo no creo en conspiraciones, pero en el tema del consumo de azúcar parece que hay un consenso entre los profesionales, públicos y privados, a no darles demasiada importancia al asunto, aunque parece que las cosas están cambiando, sobre todo en el caso de los niños. Mi razonamiento al porqué no hay una mayor beligerancia al consumo (alto o moderado) de azúcar es el siguiente:

1/ *Los beneficios de la moderación / eliminación de su consumo son tan "obvios" que su defensa a muerte no gustan a algunos profesionales, es una solución "demasiado sencilla"*. Pasa como con el tabaco, no ha habido en la historia de la medicina una correlación tan apabullante y demoledora entre su consumo y la aparición de ciertos cánceres y enfermedades cardíacas. Sin embargo, siempre me ha maravillado que la mayoría de los profesionales de la medicina no fueran "beligerantes a muerte" contra su consumo. Otra vez, era una solución "demasiada sencilla".

2/ *Intereses corporativos. Muchos profesionales no quieren darte (con la suficiente contundencia, digo) esa solución porque si nos funciona, ¿Dónde queda ese enorme mercado de las dietas etc etc?*. Aquí ya sé que me ha pasado y muchos profesionales me dirán que que es lo primero que recomiendan. Sí pero, como en el caso del tabaco, ¿con la suficiente contundencia?

3/ *El maldito consumismo. Es sabido que el azúcar hace más "vendible" la mayoría de los productos, sobre todo en los niños. Por eso lo meten con calzador en caso todo, cacaos, tomates, bebidas, yogures etc.etc*. Leí que después de la 2ª guerra mundial se acordó aumentar el % de azúcar para incrementar las ventas de muchos productos de consumo.

En suma, estamos viendo una pandemia de personas obesas en países como EEUU pero también en México y ahora también en Europa y no escuchamos con suficiente atención lo que nos cuentan, el consumo de alimentos y sobre todo bebidas azucaradas es el origen principal de dicha panemia.

Una anécdota. Yo estoy en un programa de investigación epidemiológico desde hace muchos años y he tenido que contestar a muchos cuestionarios sobre mi dieta y forma de vida. Pues bien, sólo en el último cuestionario han incluido las veces que se toman por semana bebidas azucaradas y zumos en general. Parece que las cosas están cambiando.

Os dejo dos enlaces.

A/ El azúcar es el nuevo tabaco

El azúcar es el nuevo tabaco | Crónica | EL MUNDO

B/ La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) quiere limitarnos el consumo de azúcar. 


Algo ha ido mal


----------



## ketdroid (18 Jun 2017)

Zapatitos, Rauxa,... Si pudierais ayudarme estaría my agradecido. Soy un tipo ectomorfo que lleva haciendo la paleo casi un año. Cuando comence llegue a bajar hasta 57 kg midiendo 1.84 pero despues me estabilice en 60-62 haciendo dominadas. Hace 3 meses comence en un trabajo estatico en cierto modo y mediante entrenamiento HIIT y añadir miel (lo justo), patata o arroz antes y despues de los entrenamientos consegui en 3 meses tras mucho esfuerzo llegar a los 67.5 kg. 

Hasta ahi todo bien, yo estaba feliz, la progresion iba muy bien, la miel no la tomaba de hace mes y medio, y las camisetas empezaban a quedar marcadas. Despues finalizo mi contrato y encontre otro que es muy dinamico. Y ahi radica el problema, los 2 primeros dias no vario mi peso pero al 3 empezo a descender muy rápido. El problema es que sigue descendiendo y trabajo 6 dias a la semana luego no se si el HIIT que hago ayuda en algo o empeora el panorama. Ahora mismo he hecho 4 dias seguidos y he bajado a 65.3 kg, parece que mi cuerpo tiene una excusa para volver a su estadio anterior (Visualmente parece que he perdido músculo).

Quería preguntar como interpretar esto y como adecuar la alimentación en esta situación. He intentado añadiendo un plato de arroz al dia sin mucho resultado.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## elmastonto (18 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No te empeñes machote.
> 
> Tu coges una aceituna y te la comes, la exprimes y te la bebes. Sencillo no?



Venga va una minisesión barriosésamo para el amigo que aún tiene dificultades con el lenguaje.

No, no te la bebes. Te bebes el aceite (o zumo) que resulta de su prensado. No es lo mismo exprimir o prensar, que licuar. No es lo mismo comerte una manzana, que beber el zumo o sidra que resulta de su prensado. Lo pillas bien, o te hago un croquis?

Con lo mismo, no es igual el aceite de oliva que comer la aceituna.
No es lo mismo el aceite de aguacate, que comer el aguacate.

Me sigues, cuidado no te salga humo por las orejas de mucho pensar, tómatelo con calma.

Dicho esto, a mí no me parece mal ni los zumos de frutas, ni el aceite de oliva, ni el de aguacate ni nada por refinarlo, es decir, aislar o concentrar el sustrato energético del alimento entero, ni en este ni en más alimentos. Sois vosotros los talibanes de lo refinado los que os obsesionáis. Aunque yo creo que no tenéis muy claro, viendo el sesgo que aplicáis, de la definición de los términos.





> Ahora coge un grano de trigo y trata de comertelo veras que risa. Roturalo, muelelo y obtienes algo panificable. Harina a puñados creo que tampoco es comestible, pero no me hagas mucho caso. Luego mezcla con levadura y agua fermentalo y metelo en un horno y asi puede solo puede que te lo puedas comer.



Claro, es que... verás un secreto que muy pocos conocen. Los cereales, para comerlos... hay que cocinarlos!!! Siiiiii, sorpresa? xDD El pan se obtiene cociendo la masa hecha con la harina fermentada. Cómo vas a comerte el grano de cereal crudo!! tú te comes las lentejas crudas? Hay que cocinarlos!! no se dónde está el problema. 





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es posible solo digo posible que haya harinas de mejor calidad (espelta, sorgo, centeno) pero es una entelequia porque no esta a disposicion del publico en general.



No a ver. Entelequía quizá para gente un poco limitada, o que piensa que la comida la fabrican los mercadonas y demás y que de ahí no sale. El que es un poco hábil (siento que no es tu caso), no tiene problema para encontrar pan artesanal fermentado con masa madre, ni aceites virgenes que no sean de cadenas de distribición nacional, ni quesos de leche cruda, ni carne de pasto, ni pescado fresco salvaje... etc, etc. Quizá a tí esto te parece que sólo alguien con superpoderes es capaz, pero no. Otra cosa es que prefieras la comodidad de comprar en la mierda de supermercados donde te han adiestrado; y ahí sí, ahí ya te digo yo que pan bueno.. miau xD





> El cuidadano de a pie metera en su mesa ese pan de harina blanca superrefinado y aditivado. Luego se comera un plato de pasta o unas galletas con la misma harina y ya esta el lio montado.



A mí lo que haga el average joe, me trae sin cuidado. No es mi reflejo ni mucho menos mi referencia. Que el average joe compre sucedáneos de pan y bollería, no significa que sea la única que exista. Como si compra carne de esa picada envasada que es cáncer... eso no significa que la carne de verdad sea mala.

Tu y tu ideología enfermiza y obsesión por demonizar cosas que se te metiedon en el tarro que son malas y ya, cada vez que os tumban un argumento, buscáis alguna salida por la tangente por la que tirar. 

Yo os imagino soñando que corréis desesperadamente entre las espigas de un campo de trigo buscando la salida y despertando de la pesadilla a media noche con sudores frios xDDD


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jun 2017)

ketdroid dijo:


> *Zapatitos, Rauxa,... Si pudierais ayudarme estaría my agradecido. Soy un tipo ectomorfo que lleva haciendo la paleo casi un año. Cuando comence llegue a bajar hasta 57 kg midiendo 1.84 pero despues me estabilice en 60-62 haciendo dominadas. Hace 3 meses comence en un trabajo estatico en cierto modo y mediante entrenamiento HIIT y añadir miel (lo justo), patata o arroz antes y despues de los entrenamientos consegui en 3 meses tras mucho esfuerzo llegar a los 67.5 kg.
> 
> Hasta ahi todo bien, yo estaba feliz, la progresion iba muy bien, la miel no la tomaba de hace mes y medio, y las camisetas empezaban a quedar marcadas. Despues finalizo mi contrato y encontre otro que es muy dinamico. Y ahi radica el problema, los 2 primeros dias no vario mi peso pero al 3 empezo a descender muy rápido. El problema es que sigue descendiendo y trabajo 6 dias a la semana luego no se si el HIIT que hago ayuda en algo o empeora el panorama. Ahora mismo he hecho 4 dias seguidos y he bajado a 65.3 kg, parece que mi cuerpo tiene una excusa para volver a su estadio anterior (Visualmente parece que he perdido músculo).
> 
> ...



Simplemente estarás muy sobrentrenado, llevarás mucho tiempo entrenando a demasiada intensidad y eso unido a que eres bastante ectomorfo y un nuevo trabajo más exigente hace que ahora vayas para atrás y como te sigas empeñando en seguir entrenando así probablemente incluso llegues a enfermar o a tener una lesión seria.

¿Qué hacer? Lo primero parar de hacer cualquier ejercicio para que el organismo se recupere, el tiempo no lo puedo saber por Internet pero yo pararía mínimo un par de semanas.

Lo segundo, yo a gente como tú no le aconsejo el HIIT al menos como base de su rutina de ejercicio. El Entrenamiento Interválico de Alta Intensidad (HIIT) no es algo nuevo. los primeros que comenzaron a practicarlo fueron los atletas finlandeses allá por los años 40-50 con el método llamado Fartlek y estuvo mucho tiempo siendo solo practicado por algunos tipos de atletas como corredores, artes marciales, etc. 

Ahora se ha puesto muy de moda y se practica por todos sitios, pero como ya he dicho el HIIT no es para todo el mundo, se necesita una buena base de acondicionamiento físico para practicarlo y aunque se pueda tonificar también con él, más bien es para pérdida de grasa que para ganar masa muscular.

Lo tercero, yo provengo del mundo del powerlifting y es lo que le aconsejo a cualquier ectomorfo, levantamientos de fuerza para ir ganando masa muscular, fuerza, potencia y explosividad. Con el tiempo esto se puede combinar con el Fartlek, HIIT o cualquier entrenamiento similar como hago yo que suelo meter dos días semanales de ese tipo de entrenamiento.

Lo cuarto, tienes que aprender a ciclar los entrenamientos, no se puede ir siempre a tope porque te terminas quemando. Hay que marcarse un pequeño objetivo (por ejemplo subir 2 kilos tu sentadilla) hay que retroceder unos pasos y comenzar el objetivo con un peso que sea fácil (70-80%) e irlo subiendo paulatinamente todas las semanas (por poner un ejemplo 4-6 semanas) hasta llegar a tu objetivo. Una vez que llegas a ese objetivo, te marcas otro (por ejemplo otros dos kilos más) y vuelves a retroceder otra vez y comienzas de nuevo.

Esa es la manera correcta y que funciona muy bien en principiantes adelantados, después se vuelve más complejo pero eso es otra historia.

Lo quinto, en el hilo *¿Por qué existen personas muy delgadas que a pesar de comer mucho siguen en los huesos?* que está también en Consumo Responsable doy más información de como comenzar una rutina de fuerza y musculación para gente como tú, por si te interesa. Yo te recomendaría que después de descansar comenzaras una rutina de fuerza y musculación con ejercicios básicos de tres días a la semana y después con el tiempo a lo mejor meter un día de HIIT si ves que lo aguantas bien. Por ejemplo series de sprints corriendo y cosas así.

Yo ya te digo que ahora mismo el HIIT no es para tí, pero eso ya eres tú y si te empeñas pues lo harás, así que yo te doy mi opinión y te digo como comenzar una rutina de fuerza (que con el tiempo te llevará a la hipertrofia) que es lo que tú verdaderamente necesitas. Y en el hilo que te he mencionado es donde la encontrarás.

Lo sexto y para que no te vuelva a ocurrir te explicaré el método que inventaron los esquiadores de fondo suecos para saber cuando estaban sobrentrenados, que es bastante simple y sencillo.

Tienes que saber tus pulsaciones normales en reposo y cuando te despiertes por la mañana y todavía tumbado en la cama sin levantarte de ella medirte las pulsaciones. Si están más elevadas de lo normal (5-10%) no lo dudes que estás sobrentrenado y te guste o no hay que echar el freno.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2017 at 20:04 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> *Ve al foro del pan y diles que las harinas que usan para hacer panes y bollería llevan aditivos... qué corto eres con los dichosos aditivos.*



*Aditivos que se usan en el “pan nuestro de cada día”*

*Vitaminas:* Cuando se claman las propiedades nutritivas del pan, se olvida que estás son debidas a vitaminas sintéticas que se añaden a la harina porque ha perdido las suyas propias en los procesos de elaboración y así se convierten en alimentos ricos en tiamina (B1), riboflavina (B2) y nicotinamida (B3). El ácido ascórbico (vitamina C) se añade también como conservante antioxidante.

*Humectantes:* sustancias que retienen agua en sus moléculas evitan que el pan endurezca al perder agua, es habitual usar glicerina, propilenglicol (E1520) y sorbitol.

*Sales minerales:* también es habitual enriquecer la harina de manera artificial con calcio, carbonatos, fosfato amónico y sulfatos con el objetivo de que la masa resulte más flexible al ablandar el gluten y producir panes con mucho volumen ahorrando a su vez en agua.

*Proteínas:* en algunas féculas se pueden añadir concentrados de harina de soja, proteínas de pescado y aminoacidos aislados para aumentar el nivel proteínico del producto final y así venderlo como “un producto altamente nutritivo“.

*Grasas:* estas no se añaden por razones o fines nutritivos y difícilmente se verán reflejadas en la lista de ingredientes. Su objeto es usarlas como emulgente mejorando la textura, sabor y ganando en volumen, lecitina (E-322) de soja (más barata) o huevo, monoglicéridos y diglicéridos de ácidos grasos esterificados con diacetil tartárico (E-472e) producidos a partir del glicerol ya sea este de origen vegetal o animal, información que normalmente solo lo conoce el fabricante (un buen dato para que los veganos se tiren de los pelos) monoglicéridos y diglicéridos de ácidos grasos (E-471),

*Azúcares, almidones y fermentos:* dextrosa (sacarosa) o glucosa, fructosa y fécula de patata se usan en harinas que van a ser fermentadas para alimentar a las levaduras y acelerar la fermentación. Adicionando maltas se gana además en sabor y olor. Para masas que se mezclen con leche u otro derivado lácteo, el uso de fermentos lácteos impide que el producto final desarrolle bacterias y aumentan el espacio de tiempo antes de que se pudra.

*Blanqueantes:* un producto natural se oxida con el paso del tiempo, y los consumidores tienen asociado el pan con el color blanco de la harina de mayor calidad, un pan blanco es un pan que se vende mejor. Usando blanqueadores en harinas de menor calidad se consigue mejorar las ventas y a la vez se paraliza la acción de las peptidasas que se originan en la putrefacción natural del producto. Además degradan el gluten lo que consigue hacerlo más maleable y fácil de trabajar. Persulfatos, bromato de potasio (se prohibió en Europa pero se sigue usando en EEUU), no hace falta decir que son los culpables de los ezcemas de las manos de los panaderos que no usan guantes para manipular las masas.

Y si todo esto no era suficiente a veces se añade Gluten, con el fin de paliar su carencia debido a una insuficiencia de proteínas por parte de harinas altamente refinadas.

*¿Y porqué no aparece esa información en mi pan?*

Si un fabricante de pan compra harina de trigo, agua, levadura, aceite de oliva refinado, sal y harina de soja ya tratados, para elaborar su pan, no tiene obligación de reflejar esa información en la etiqueta ya que puede desconocerla o simplemente al no haber participado en el proceso no es su producto, él usa materias primas y dará la información nutricional obligatoria de su producto final. Es cierto que no usa aditivos, los aditivos ya venían de antes… por eso Punset en el video puede reírse jurando y perjurando que su pan es natural 100%. Legalmente no miente.

[youtube]TgG6iBl40U4[/youtube]

Volviendo a ver el vídeo, el suspirito final de Punset suena a:

*“AAAAY, QUE BIEN SE LA HE COLADO, QUE FÁCIL HA SIDO!!“*

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jun 2017)

Spurred on by the never ending quest to find bettter and tastier vegetables, archaic man left Africa and colonized the rest of the world


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Venga va una minisesión barriosésamo para el amigo que aún tiene dificultades con el lenguaje.
> 
> No, no te la bebes. Te bebes el aceite (o zumo) que resulta de su prensado. No es lo mismo exprimir o prensar, que licuar. No es lo mismo comerte una manzana, que beber el zumo o sidra que resulta de su prensado. Lo pillas bien, o te hago un croquis?
> 
> ...



Ideologia enfermiza dice el CM de mierda.

Yo me busco mi miel artesanal, tengo un par de Almazaras donde compro directamente el aceite de oliva virgen, al crio que le sobraban umos kilos y le busque un buen pan de espelta.

Aqui hablamos precisamente de eso de comprar en la verduleria, la carniceria y la pescaderia. No va a venir el listo de turno a explicarnos de que va la cosa.

Y esto donde deja al pan?
Pues en la base de la piramiramide evidentemente no.

Te pongas como te pongas el pan tiene problemas añadidos para que la gente lo use como alimento principal:

- La mayor parte de la poblacion NO NECESITA para nada la energia rapida del pan porque no realiza actividad fisica suficiente.
- Los problemas del gluten y otras substancias estan ahi. Ademas de la Celiaquia hay muchos grados de intolerancia que silenciosamente estan caudando problemas de salud.
- Es un alimento INFLAMATORIO y muy acidificante cualquiera lo puede comprobar. De tomarlo a no tomarlo te metes dos kilos todo liquido en unas horas.
- El hilo va de personas que ya tienen problemas de obesidad y algun grado de resistencia a la insulina. En esos casos hay que recomendar que NINGUN TIPO DE PAN.

Te podria comprar que con una buena harina integral y con moderacion podria ser un alimento apto para incluir en la dieta humana, pero las autoridadades no dicen eso y la industria tampoco.

Meter los cereales en la base NO ES COMER CEREALES CON MODERACION.

La puñetera piramide pone algun timido consejo de que mejor integral pero mete la harina blanca (de mierda) en la lista de lo que deberiamos comer a diario.

Deja de reirte de la gente que tiene problemas de obesidad porque sigue a ciegas los consejos oficiales de organismos y medicos: 
- Come pan y pasta a diario.
- Azucar un poco no pasa nada (50 gramos).
- Cuanto menos grasa mejor.

Esa gente esta asi por consejos como los que tu das que en la practica son inviables para la mayoria. 

Y ademas hay una potente industria alimentaria aprovechando esos consejos oficiales para que la gente coma la mayor cantidad de mierda posible haciendo a la gente yonkis de los refinados.

Tis consejos son los que han llevado a este desastre y hay que decir que basta de mentiras.

Como yo si tengo discernimiento elijo no tomar pan en ninguna de sus formas salvo algun dia puntual. Aqui de talibanes nada pero habiendo fuentes de hidratos de sobra en la naturaleza el pan te lo puedes meter en los cojones hasta que me expliques que ventajas tiene frente al resto de hidratos sin procesar.


----------



## Futuroscuro (18 Jun 2017)

Y digo yo una cosa...¿es necesario insultarse y transformar el hilo en algo al mismo nivel de Sálvame o algún programa basura de esos?

Aquí hay gente muy preparada y con mucha cultura, dejad de una puñetera vez de pelear y seguir aportando a este hilo tan interesante!


----------



## elmastonto (18 Jun 2017)

Tiene una de las más importantes. Aporta una fuente más de alimento a aquellos que valoran la mayor y más rica variedad de fuentes en su dieta sin despreciar los demás. 

Vuestras filosofías raras son como las religiones; necesitan cosas que prohibir, estigmatizar por dogma o acto de fé sin sentido alguno. Vuestra único argumento es que "algo es malo porque alguien ha abusado de ello" --> ergo a la hoguera con ello. Mentalidad de fanático, ignorante y dosdedosfrentista.

Otra es que por dentro estáis KO, habéis perdido la capacidad de manejar carbohidratos, de usarlos como base energética, sin saber cómo. Tenéis que recurrir a la grasa como principal sustrato y bajar los Chs por debajo de un 40% que es lo mínimo que obtiene un recién nacido que se pasa el día entero durmiendo. Tenéis que recurrir a la INEFICIENCIA de las grasas, para no engordar, un escenario que tratáis de justificar como triunfo con el irrisorio argumento de que habéis adelgazado (delgados "flaquigrasivos" que es lo es la mayoría de este perfil) el fracaso de haberos jodido metabólicamente y haber perdido eficiencia tiroidea y sensibilidad a la insulina. En cuanto subáis un poco los almidones más de la cuenta zassss!! irá directo a la lorza, y cuanto más pase el tiempo peor. Veréis cómo a medida que pasen los años, vais a tener que ir restrisguiendo los hidratos que aún ahora tomáis cada vez más y más, porque sino parece que se acaba el invento "milagroso". Cada vez la dieta más alto el % grasa, más fibra, más verdura, más antinutrientes de frutos secos... para que el balance energético compense la cada vez más limitada energía que vuestro metabolismo puede generar. Ahora pensáis que esto no va con vosotros, váis follaos y seguros de esta buena nueva que habéis descubierto.

Como los casos que se han visto aquí de gente que sigue esta dieta y dice en plan, "joder un fin de semana me descuido y recupero 5 kg y luego los vuelvo a bajar" jajajaja, a vosotros os parece que es normal eso, esos cambios de peso a la mínima que te sales un poco de la rutina? creéis que eso es sano a largo plazo? yo puedo cambiar unos días a comer casi todo grasa y proteina, volver a los hidratos y ni de coña tengo cambios de ese tipo, eso es que es típico de gente con tcas o trastornos alimentarios... Jamás entenderéis pq de endocrinología ni zorra, que un metabolismo sano es un metabolismo flexible.

Mientras tanto, seguir así cuidando de no pasaros con los CHs no vayáis a subir kgs, como si fuérais tías cuidando que la báscula no se dispare xDD


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jun 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Y digo yo una cosa...¿es necesario insultarse y transformar el hilo en algo al mismo nivel de Sálvame o algún programa basura de esos?
> 
> Aquí hay gente muy preparada y con mucha cultura, dejad de una puñetera vez de pelear y seguir aportando a este hilo tan interesante!



Elmastonto esta intentando tirar abajo las mil paginas de hilo mediante una falacia de autoridad (falsa) porque aun no sabemos a que se dedica. Solo sabemos que sabe escribir ladrillos y decir que aqui nadie sabe de que va el tema mas que el, aunque su nick diga lo contrario.

Si entra a por uvas pues normal que le demos dos racimos. En realidad no es mas que otro troll y lo mejor seria no alimentarlo.

Pero que vierta mentiras en el hilo como que la energia obtenida de las grasas es ineficiente es una de las grandes mentiras:

'La oxidación de los ácidos grasos es un mecanismo clave para la obtención de energía metabólica (ATP) por parte de los organismos aeróbicos. Dado que los ácidos grasos son moléculas muy reducidas, su oxidación libera mucha energía; en los animales, su almacenamiento en forma de triacilgliceroles es más eficiente y cuantitativamente más importante que el almacenamiento de glúcidos en forma de glucógeno.

La β-oxidación de los ácidos grasos lineales es el principal proceso productor de energía, pero no el único. Algunos ácidos grasos, como los de cadena impar o los insaturados requieren, para su oxidación, modificaciones de la β-oxidación o rutas metabólicas distintas. Tal es el caso de la α-oxidación, la ω-oxidación o la oxidación peroxisómica.'

La dieta alta en grasas tiene la gran ventaja de que mantiene a raya los altos niveles de azucar en sangre y proporciona energia durante horas sin tener que pasar por la nevera a todas horas. 

La oxidacion de grasas es nada mas y nada menos que la energia para la que estamos diseñados.


----------



## brux (18 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Tiene una de las más importantes. Aporta una fuente más de alimento a aquellos que valoran la mayor y más rica variedad de fuentes en su dieta sin despreciar los demás.
> 
> Vuestras filosofías raras son como las religiones; necesitan cosas que prohibir, estigmatizar por dogma o acto de fé sin sentido alguno. Vuestra único argumento es que "algo es malo porque alguien ha abusado de ello" --> ergo a la hoguera con ello. Mentalidad de fanático, ignorante y dosdedosfrentista.
> 
> ...



Te voy a reventar a hostias payaso grasiento.

Vas de listo y eres más gañán que tu puta madre la gorda del barrio.

Cuando la gente recurre a este tipo de dieta es por algo. Cuando la mantiene es por algo. Cuando se están viendo mejores cuerpos que nunca en la historia humana es por algo. Cuando florecen como setas las tiendas y restaurantes de alimentación low-carb es por algo.

Porque antes de esto, la gente se ha desesperado probando todo lo que es más fácil y aparentemente sensato, como es reducir calorias, evitar dulces y grasas, etc, etc, etc, etc.

Rïete de ti mismo por palurdaco de mierda en blanco y negro, pero en 2017 sal a la calle y ve cuerpos de escándalo como nunca gracias a todo esto.

No lo dudes, NADIE QUE TENGA BUEN CUERPO COME TU MIERDA DE DIETA tradicional ultraengordante y enfermante.

Payasoloscojones. Te meto con la palma abierta y te reviento el carrillo como al caranchoa por payaso.


----------



## elmastonto (18 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Te voy a reventar a hostias payaso grasiento.
> 
> Vas de listo y eres más gañán que tu puta madre la gorda del barrio.
> 
> ...



Grasiento? subimos foto ambos aquí en este hilo y que la gente vea cómo estamos de grasientos? a lo de tirar afirmaciones al aire en un foro de internet así a la ligera... y? qué ridículo, no? después de las palabras mejor demostrar, no? qué opinas? subimos foto? Y que el más grasivo se VAYA A TOMAR POR CULO DEL HILO CON LOS AIRES MÁS CALMADITOS, eh?

Imagino que detrás de todo ese blabla, habrá material sólido detrás y no excusas, no? 

tu dirás.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Otra es que por dentro estáis KO, habéis perdido la capacidad de manejar carbohidratos, de usarlos como base energética, sin saber cómo. Tenéis que recurrir a la grasa como principal sustrato y bajar los Chs por debajo de un 40% que es lo mínimo que obtiene un recién nacido que se pasa el día entero durmiendo. Tenéis que recurrir a la INEFICIENCIA de las grasas, para no engordar, un escenario que tratáis de justificar como triunfo con el irrisorio argumento de que habéis adelgazado (delgados "flaquigrasivos" que es lo es la mayoría de este perfil) el fracaso de haberos jodido metabólicamente y haber perdido eficiencia tiroidea y sensibilidad a la insulina. En cuanto subáis un poco los almidones más de la cuenta zassss!! irá directo a la lorza, y cuanto más pase el tiempo peor. Veréis cómo a medida que pasen los años, vais a tener que ir restrisguiendo los hidratos que aún ahora tomáis cada vez más y más, porque sino parece que se acaba el invento "milagroso". Cada vez la dieta más alto el % grasa, más fibra, más verdura, más antinutrientes de frutos secos... para que el balance energético compense la cada vez más limitada energía que vuestro metabolismo puede generar. Ahora pensáis que esto no va con vosotros, váis follaos y seguros de esta buena nueva que habéis descubierto.
> 
> Como los casos que se han visto aquí de gente que sigue esta dieta y dice en plan, "joder un fin de semana me descuido y recupero 5 kg y luego los vuelvo a bajar" jajajaja, a vosotros os parece que es normal eso, esos cambios de peso a la mínima que te sales un poco de la rutina? creéis que eso es sano a largo plazo? yo puedo cambiar unos días a comer casi todo grasa y proteina, volver a los hidratos y ni de coña tengo cambios de ese tipo, eso es que es típico de gente con tcas o trastornos alimentarios... Jamás entenderéis pq de endocrinología ni zorra, que un metabolismo sano es un metabolismo flexible.
> 
> Mientras tanto, seguir así cuidando de no pasaros con los CHs no vayáis a subir kgs, como si fuérais tías cuidando que la báscula no se dispare xDD*



Sobre eso de que según pasen los años voy a tener que ir bajando hidratos, subiendo grasas, etc etc te digo lo mismo que le dije en su día a Sugus ¿Cuando me sucederá ese apocalipsis? Porque llevo 25 años largos haciendo practicamente lo mismo y no noto nada. Un día me moriré porque me tengo que morir o de puro viejo y en mi entierro direis que eso me ha pasado por los hidratos :XX:

Sobre lo de engordar unos kilos cuando te pasas un fin de semana de hidratos, azúcares y demás, un gran ejperto como tú debería de saber como sucede algo tan simple y es por la retención de agua. Porque esos alrededor de 2-3 kilos no son grasa (es imposible engordar 3 kilos de grasa en un par de días) sino líquido que cuando vuelves a tu alimentación habitual se vuelven a ir.

Tú no has tenido nunca días de solo grasa y proteina, me vas a venir a mí con fanstasmadas ahora. Porque te pasaría exactamente lo mismo, no es algo que tú eliges hacer o no hacer sino una respuesta del cuerpo, carbohidratos retiene agua, quitas hidratos sueltas ese agua. 

Que un gran ejperto como tú no sepa algo tan simple. Pero bueno supongo que es algo tan básico que para tí no tendrá gran importancia ya que los grandes ejpertos estais para grandes sabidurías y no para nimiedades como esta de las retenciones de líquidos y otras banalidades.

Y para terminar, yo tomo los hidratos que necesito para mi actividad física y tomo los que creo más convenientes para esa finalidad y no los que me dictan desde *CEOPAN* que debo de consumir para aumentar sus beneficios. Si no sabes la diferencia no es mi problema.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (18 Jun 2017)

Quién ha hablado de grasa? Claro que he hecho alguna ceto muy corta para ver la sensación de estar más seco, sensación de mierda por otro lado, secas sí, pero estás vacío. De hehco lo mejor de las ceto era la carga posterior. Pero eso no me pasa cada 2x3 porque no voy por la vida con los depósitos de glucógeno depletados como esta gente, que a la mínima que se despista, 5kg más (literal y otros ejemplos páginas atrás similar algunos más). Eso te parece sano?

Si les hicieran a este perfil de dietas con carbos <40% un análisis de composición entre masa muscular, agua y grasa, os reiríais de lo bajo que está lo primero en comparación con los dos últimos. Hablo de % que es lo que importa, no el peso total.

Además que una cosa es hacer carga y llenar el tejido muscular, y otra es la retención, líquido extracelular o edema, que es la que experimenta esta gente con sus "deslices" de fin de semana. El líquido que ganas cuando haces carga no es edeme, y a efectos de espejo hay mejora estética, visual. Nadie que haga una ceto temporal seguido de carga bien hecha se queja de que está retenido o tiene cara de pan. Eso es por otras causas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Grasiento? subimos foto ambos aquí en este hilo y que la gente vea cómo estamos de grasientos? a lo de tirar afirmaciones al aire en un foro de internet así a la ligera... y? qué ridículo, no? después de las palabras mejor demostrar, no? qué opinas? subimos foto? Y que el más grasivo se VAYA A TOMAR POR CULO DEL HILO CON LOS AIRES MÁS CALMADITOS, eh?
> 
> Imagino que detrás de todo ese blabla, habrá material sólido detrás y no excusas, no?
> 
> tu dirás.



Otro con lo de las fotos

Alguien se ha dado cuenta que cuantas mas paginas de hilo mas individuos como este y mas activos se van volviendo.

Que cosa mas curiosa pardiez, ni que por este hilo le fuesen a quitar el plan de pensiones.


----------



## brux (18 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Grasiento? subimos foto ambos aquí en este hilo y que la gente vea cómo estamos de grasientos? a lo de tirar afirmaciones al aire en un foro de internet así a la ligera... y? qué ridículo, no? después de las palabras mejor demostrar, no? qué opinas? subimos foto? Y que el más grasivo se VAYA A TOMAR POR CULO DEL HILO CON LOS AIRES MÁS CALMADITOS, eh?
> 
> Imagino que detrás de todo ese blabla, habrá material sólido detrás y no excusas, no?
> 
> tu dirás.



Calmadita tu puta madre, anormal. Que para ganar tú dinero estás matando, enfermando y engordando a todo el que puedes, hijo de puta. Pedazo de hijo de mala puta.

A estas alturas todo esto no es discutible. 

Te subo una foto de mi cuerpo y te haces una paja gordo maricón hijoputa.

Te reviento como vuelvas a hablarme. Calla la puta boca, cerdo.


----------



## elmastonto (19 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Otro con lo de las fotos



Pero vamos a ver hombre, PANOLLO, CORTO, CORKY.. qué me estás contando?? si yo soy el primero que los de los abs y toda esa pesca visual no le da tanta importancia.. me has leído antes en algún momento caer en algo tan burdo como pedir enseñar el físico para demostrar nada?? Lo que sí me gustaría y eso lo he dicho antes es ver analíticas de tiroides, sensibilidad a la insulina, HbA1c, niveles de testosterona totales y libres, CORTISOL... esas cositas son más interesantes pq ahí salen las verdades del barquero


Ahora, en este caso, si el sujeto este que no se de qué cloaca ha salido, viene y me grazna que si estoy grasiento.. es lógico pedirle aporte alguna base para tal afirmación no? .. a ver qué cartas lleva. Pero suele ocurrir en estos casos, a la hora de demostrar el que más ladra es el que más tiene que callar.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 00:09 ----------




brux dijo:


> Calmadita tu puta madre, anormal. Que para ganar tú dinero estás matando, enfermando y engordando a todo el que puedes, hijo de puta. Pedazo de hijo de mala puta.
> 
> A estas alturas todo esto no es discutible.
> 
> ...



xDDD al menos tienes más gracia que los que tratan aquí de "Usted" eso sí que se me atraganga ufff... lástima que sólo seas un quedao que tanta palabrería a la hora de la verdad te rajas.. vamos pechopalomo, anímate y subimos foto, y el que esté grasivo que se coma su owned. Al fin y al cabo eres tú el que has empezado esto.. así aportamos un botón de muestra con nuestro físico cómo nos va.. aunque no sea prueba de nada, pero nos echamos unas risas xd

La excusa del eres gay quieres ver mi cuerpo está muy gastada busca otra.. además insisto eres tú el que casi lo ha pedido a gritos con esa afirmación.

Es más, para que veas, te doy palabra que no lo vas a tener complicado, que llevo casi un año que no entreno ni he hecho más ejercicio que algunas escapadas a la montaña. Estoy en uno de los peores momentos a nivel de composición, no gordo pero tampoco seco... Venga hombre, échale un poco de cojones como cuando escribes, no te humilles así en el hilo delante de la gente.


----------



## Indignado (19 Jun 2017)

Debate de los superalimentos (en realidad tocan casi todos los temas) , casi 1 h pero se aprende :

Millennium - Superalimentos: ¿Realidad o ficción?, Millennium - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Jun 2017)

En varios mensajes he puesto al descubierto CM's de las grandes eléctricas. Todos tienen las misma tácticas, primero se mimetizarse con el foro y luego te sueltan directamente su mensaje. Una frase que les delataba era hablar de "las malvadas eléctricas" en sentido irónico. 

Pero hay técnicas de investigacion que los detectan, veamos un caso de este hilo. Hay un defensor a muerte del azúcar que usa la táctica del calamar. Lo embrolla todo para que el mensaje principal cuele: el azúcar no es tan malo como dicen. Y como tinta del calmar, pues metamos el gluten.

El caso de Elmastonto es de libro. No hay más que ver la secuencia de fechas:

1/ Hasta 2011 escribe en infinidad de hilos sin hablar nunca del azúcar. 

2/ Hay un paréntesis hasta 2016 donde no escribe más que en 4 hilos.

3/ El 4 de Noviembre de 2016 entra en el presente hilo (a intentar destrozarlo, estaba teniendo mucho exito) cuando ya llevaba 650 páginas!! ENTRA COMO DEFENSOR TOTAL DEL AZUCAR:

*Hay que ser muy gilipollas y tener mucho serrín para tragarse toda esa mierda anti-azúcar. De toda la vida se ha comido azúcar a punta......

Ahora los paletos han puesto de moda lo de "anti-pan" y "anti-azúcar", cuando son dos fuentes de energía de las mejores y más baratas que hay. 

Y el azúcar es malo???? jajaja.. será malo si sólo comes a base de azúca*

4/ Un mes mas tarde habré el hilo más taliban

Qué opináis de las cacatúas del azúcar/gluten = malísimo? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Empezaba diciendo:

*Imagino que alguien quedará aquí con un mínimo de conocimiento en nutrición. Qué pensáis de todo el rebaño de analfabetos nutricionales (porque no tienen otro nombre) que repiten como loros los dogmas actuales de sus ídolos/bloggers/gurús favoritos. El azúcar = demonio. El gluten ni te cuento.*

5/ Continua su campaña pro-azucar pero intentando confundirlo todo, con comentarios incoherentes, camuflando su apoyo al azucar, que ponen de los nervios a los foreros. Hasta ahora.

Justamente en Septiembre/Octubre 2016 salieron bastantes noticias demoledoras contra la industria del azúcar. Entre ellas uno que informaba que científicos de Harward habian sido sobornadosi, le habían echado la culpa a las grasas de las enfermedades cardíacas , para exculpar al azucar.

Cómo la industria del azúcar manipuló la ciencia de la nutrición

En estos momentos, cuanfo la ofensiva contra el azucar es terrible (hasta se crea un impuesto en su contra) y cuando hasta la Coca Cola esta repudiando sibilinamente en sus anuncios el exceso de azúcar, algo tiene que hacer la industria del sector.


----------



## sada (19 Jun 2017)

en Tw hoy triunfa el hastag #70DiasSinAzucar

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 07:55 ----------

y para las que somos endomorfas?? que entrenamiento tendríamos que hacer ¿?


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jun 2017)

Bueno, pues ya está el lío montado.

Un tironcillo de orejas al forero Brux por sacar los pies del plato con una respuesta claramente emocional (me pregunto si no tiene en su memoria alguna víctima de los pésimos consejos de la OMS, lo cual sin ser eximente, desde luego sería atenuante), y otro por morder el cebo de lo que claramente es un trolleo buscando, precisamente, esa respuesta emocional.

Del forero Elmástonto, que yo hasta aceptaba que debatía desde la convicción, me estoy empezando a preguntar si no será más bien un _agente desestabilizador a sueldo_, dado que su patrón de respuesta encaja sospechosamente bien con ese tipo de perfil, como ha esbozado el forero Icibatreuth...

-Va de sobrado y toma a todos por lelos ignorantes, una actitud que claramente busca provocar para rebajar el nivel del debate.

-Cuando se le presenta un argumento que no puede refutar, lo ignora o lo contesta con alguna suerte de falacia de autoridad o de excepción

- No entendemos ninguno qué es lo que le irrita o molesta de la discusión, ni por qué si, en esencia, está de acuerdo con los postulados del hilo (la mierda industrial es mierda industrial, no comida) insiste en poner su pica en Flandes con semántica y puntillismo (¿qué más da si no son "los cereales" el problema, si a efectos prácticos el problema sí que son el 95% de lo que la gente llama "cereales"?)

- Cuando ya está claro que su argumentación no se sostiene, alude a oscuros nubarrones en el distante futuro, otro clásico del _mainstream_ para espantar con fantasmas a los ignorantes: te joderás la tiroides, tu cuerpo perderá la capacidad de procesar CHs, vas a morir jóven, tus músculos se pudrirán, te comerán las hormigas...
Todas ellas aseveraciones sin mayor fundamento científico, aseveraciones que de hecho REFUTAN varios estudios (v.g: la disminución de la actividad tiroidea en cetosis prolongadas no es síntoma de daño en la tiroides, sino de *funcionamiento normal* de la misma, y es totalmente "reversible" a la que vuelve uno a consumir carbohidratos. No se trata de un daño, sino de un patrón adaptativo para conservar tejido muscular)

- Y si todo eso falla, saca a pasear una cadena cuasi infinita de palabros técnicos para desconcertar al lego y reforzar su presunta falacia de autoridad, cosa que no sirve para nada ante los que, como un servidor, tenemos una sólida formación científica y (lo que es más importante) dilatada experiencia en calar charlatanes (por dedicarnos, hasta cierto punto, al bello arte de la charlatanería y de aparentar saber mucho más de lo que sabemos).

Para ese negociado, casi prefiero a Sunwukung, un forero que tiene convicciones tal vez poco maleables, pero que debate (si a ignorar sistemáticamente todo lo que no entra en su corpus revelado se le puede llamar debatir ) desde la sinceridad y no con agenda oculta e intereses espurios.

En fin, Serafín.

A ver si podemos reconducir el hilo y dejar las _flamewars_ para la guarde, y tal y tal...


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Quién ha hablado de grasa? Claro que he hecho alguna ceto muy corta para ver la sensación de estar más seco, sensación de mierda por otro lado, secas sí, pero estás vacío. De hehco lo mejor de las ceto era la carga posterior. Pero eso no me pasa cada 2x3 porque no voy por la vida con los depósitos de glucógeno depletados como esta gente, que a la mínima que se despista, 5kg más (literal y otros ejemplos páginas atrás similar algunos más). Eso te parece sano?
> 
> Si les hicieran a este perfil de dietas con carbos <40% un análisis de composición entre masa muscular, agua y grasa, os reiríais de lo bajo que está lo primero en comparación con los dos últimos. Hablo de % que es lo que importa, no el peso total.
> 
> Además que una cosa es hacer carga y llenar el tejido muscular, y otra es la retención, líquido extracelular o edema, que es la que experimenta esta gente con sus "deslices" de fin de semana. El líquido que ganas cuando haces carga no es edeme, y a efectos de espejo hay mejora estética, visual. Nadie que haga una ceto temporal seguido de carga bien hecha se queja de que está retenido o tiene cara de pan. Eso es por otras causas.*




Aquí practicamente nadie hacemos la ceto, hay algunos como smilling jack que si no me equivoco lo hace porque tiene ciertos problemas y con la ceto le va mejor a él y algún forero y forera más hay por ahí.

Todos los demás comemos hidratos cada uno de la forma que cree más conveniente de fuentes como la fruta, patatas, arroz, miel y alguno como por ejemplo yo de algo de avena. Lo que no solemos hacer es comer cosas como azúcar, pan, pasta, galletas, etc etc.

La única vez que he seguido una dieta cetogénica fué con supervisión médica. Cuando abandoné la competición estaba en el límite alto de los 125K (que era mi categoría) y en unos 5 meses con sus indicaciones bajé a los 89 kilos donde paré por consejo de mi doctor deportivo en esos tiempos, considerado uno de los dos mejores médicos deportivos del Estado en esos tiempos. Ahí es donde comenzé mi alimentación actual y hasta ahora, unos 25 años después. Que no es ceto ni de lejos ya que según el día puedo tomar de 150 a algo más de 300 gr de hidratos. Si eso es ceto para tí pues no puedo hacer nada. 

Yo solo suelo recomendar la ceto para casos en que haya que perder mucho peso rapidamente, en los demás no lo creo necesario.

Como comprenderás me fío más de uno de los mejores médicos deportivos en su momento que de un CM de Internet que tira piedras y después escurre el bulto como tú.

Dicho esto, ya puse por enésima vez en este foro los alimentos que como y ya pregunté a CMs como tú que nutrientes me faltan en ella para corregirlo. Y jamás ninguno me habeis contestado a eso, habeis escurrido el bulto y hecho como que no existía ese post.

Así que lo vuelvo otra vez a poner lo que suelo comer habitualmente, los alimentos no las cantidades porque eso ya varía según la planificación de los días, a saber:

*Verduras cocidas y crudas, carne, pescado, aceite de oliva, patatas, arroz, frutos secos, miel, fruta, huevos, queso, legumbres, semillas, copos de avena*

Todo lo intento conseguir de la forma más natural y menos procesada que me sea posible y asequible para mi bolsillo.

Lo pongo así en letras negras de las gordas para que no digas que no lo has visto, si ni aún así lo ves te recomiendo ir a un buen oculista 

¿Serías tan amable de indicarme que nutrientes son los que le faltan a mi alimentación y como solucionar ese problema?

Gracias por adelantado.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (19 Jun 2017)

Buenas, me suena que por aquí se les daba caña a los cacahuetes, no se si por ser una legumbre o por qué, el caso es que estoy leyendo que a parte de tener bajo índice glucémico tienen un indice insulínico bajísimo, le veis algún problema al maní?¿


----------



## VOTIN (19 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Sobre eso de que según pasen los años voy a tener que ir bajando hidratos, subiendo grasas, etc etc te digo lo mismo que le dije en su día a Sugus ¿Cuando me sucederá ese apocalipsis? Porque llevo 25 años largos haciendo practicamente lo mismo y no noto nada. Un día me moriré porque me tengo que morir o de puro viejo y en mi entierro direis que eso me ha pasado por los hidratos :XX:
> 
> Sobre lo de engordar unos kilos cuando te pasas un fin de semana de hidratos, azúcares y demás, un gran ejperto como tú debería de saber como sucede algo tan simple y es por la retención de agua. Porque esos alrededor de 2-3 kilos no son grasa (es imposible engordar 3 kilos de grasa en un par de días) sino líquido que cuando vuelves a tu alimentación habitual se vuelven a ir.
> 
> ...



Cual es tu opinion sobre el pan proteico?


----------



## Genis Vell (19 Jun 2017)

La cuestión aquí es la defensa a ultranza de algunos respecto a la harina y no es por ser conspiranoico pero su actitud como habéis dicho muchos sólo se justifica desde el interés personal en ello.

A mi los huevos me parecen maravillosos, pero si alguien me dice que come genial, verduras, carne, pescado, fruta... pero que huevos no, que no le van, que si tal que si cual, no me volvería loco, diría bueno tu te lo pierdes, sólo me enzarzaría: 
Si viviera de eso y tras su motivación subyaciera algo de verdad que pudiera llevar a más gente a dejar de consumirlos y eso pusiera en peligro mi negocio.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> *Cual es tu opinion sobre el pan proteico?*



Hay muchísimas formas de elaborarlo. Yo no te recomiendo el que se vende porque al final le meten así a lo tonto cosas que no se debe como almidón de trigo, soja, gluten, etc etc.

Otro problema es que la proteina de suero con el calor se desnaturaliza y pierde todo su valor para la salud. Además se vuelve más rápida y por tanto más insulínica. Yo no recomiendo cocinar la proteina de suero por esto ni tampoco tomar productos donde la hayan cocinado.

Lo puedes hacer en tu casa con harina de arroz, avena, semillas, huevos, levadura etc etc pero en mi opinión eso estará bien pero pan lo que se dice pan no es sino más bien un bollo o bizcocho.

En resumen, el comercial no lo tocaría ni con un palo, si se hace en casa y sin proteina de suero pues es una opción de alimento como otra cualquiera, eso si lo llamarán pan proteico pero para mí no es pan sino bollo o bizcocho.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (19 Jun 2017)

Aquí panaderías selectas, maestros artesanos del pan. Sí, PAN.. vuestro "anticristo" xDD. En vuestra mente radical estos sitios serían como vuestro infierto de dante, el lugar que no querríais ver ni en vustras peores pesadillas.. pero cómo pueden existir lugares así? Si tuviérais poder absoluto para gobernar los prohibiríais no me cabe duda. 




































































Pero en el fondo de todo, sé que os jode admitirlo, que a veces desearíais probar algo de BUEN PAN más a menudo, que la religión os dá fuerza para vencer la tentación, pero el cuerpo os pide más almidones y farináceos como los llamáis. Ese voto de castidad que lleváis sigue ahí; como los curas, que por mucha fé, las tentaciones se les aparecen a veces porque es algo natural. Y que sí mañana se acabara el mundo y tuviérais pan con la comida OS HINCHARÍAIS,,, como muchos habéis hecho durante años antes de acogeros a esta "religión salvadora". Ahora habéis pasado a la penitencia y encima pretendéis que la gente piense que vuestras tontadas son paradigma alguno de dieta ideal... en el fondo para justificar vuestra situación y que la cruz sea mas llevadera, frente al que sigue pudiendo comer DE TODO porque siempre ha sido equlibrado.

Al resto de curiosos que leen pero no postean les comento. Nunca os hinchéis crónicamente ni a pan, ni harinas, PERO NI A NADA. Ni dejar que nunca nadie os diga que hay que comer "X" o no comer "Y" por cojones, como acto de fé. Todo esto son pajas mentales, para sujetos desesperados y mentes maleables, y todas estas mierdas vienen siempre del mismo sitio, los USA. La tierra de los obesos, que siguen buscando el motivo y no lo encuentran.. hace décadas fue la grasa saturada, después el colesterol, luego el azúcar.. ahora los cereales. Y cuando pase esta moda vendrá otra con otro grupo de alimento "malvado" a prohibir vete tú a saber cuál... Y SEGUIRÄN IGUAL PQ NO SE ENTERAN DE LA FIESTA. Y de allí nos llegan estas religiones cada 2x3 aquí en diferido, que los 4 tontos útiles (por desgracia más de "4") abrazan y aplauden con las orejas buscando la respuesta y solución mágica.


Y ésta última, pan brutal de masa madre con fermentación 24h, con el más impresionante aún aceite OlivardePlata del gran Diego de este foro. *SALUD!!*


----------



## sada (19 Jun 2017)

Gastronomía: Un nutricionista desmonta los métodos de Alberto Chicote para perder peso. Noticias de Programas TV
Un nutricionista desmonta los métodos de Alberto Chicote para perder peso

Muchos especialistas del sector criticaron el programa por utilizar procedimientos obsoletos y repetir mitos científicamente desacreditados

Alberto Chicote estrenó el pasado jueves, 15 de junio, el programa 'En forma en 70 días'. Un especial que pretendía mostrar cómo alcanzar tres objetivos muy definidos: ganar en salud, perder peso y lograr una buena condición física. Unos métodos que muchos especialistas criticaron duramente por sus dudosos resultados.

Sergio Espinar (nutricionista, farmacéutico y asesor para deportistas de élite) fue uno de los más duros con los procedimientos que se utilizaron en el programa. "Si has sido sedentario toda una vida, no vas a ponerte en forma en 70 días ni en varios meses", aclaró el nutricionista.
La dieta fue uno de los puntos más criticados de 'En forma en 70 días'. "Faltan muchos hidratos de carbono, frutas y verduras en la dieta y sobran ultraprocesados", apuntó Espinar a través de su artículo de "70 puntos que no me gustaron del programa". "¿Qué de malo tiene un aguacate o unos frutos secos crudos?", se preguntó el dietista por la cruzada del programa con las grasas.
Fragmento de 'En forma en 70 días'.
Fragmento de 'En forma en 70 días'.
El sistema de entrenamiento tampoco convenció a Espinar: "Se dice que durante los primeros días no se puede entrenar en la sala de pesas, cuando más bien es absolutamente todo lo contrario" y además se realizaron "ejercicios con el propio peso corporal en un sedentario de 100 kilos... no tienen ningún sentido".
Espinar desmontó falsos mitos como que el "músculo crece por el movimiento" y apuntó que fue "poco interesante realizar ejercicios analíticos y aislados como es el curl de bíceps". "Lo más adecuado en este caso sería estimular la mayor cantidad de masa muscular con ejercicios más completos".
Los ejercicios generalistas que se vieron en 'En forma en 70 días' tampoco convencieron: "En las sentadillas se dice que las rodillas no pueden superar la puntera de los pies, mito tremendamente extendido, en este caso". "Salta a la vista que Chicote no domina aun del todo las zancadas y encima se le manda realizar estos ejercicios con una dificultar añadida como son deslizadores".

Por último, el nutricionista puso el foco en la calidad de la pérdida de peso: "¿De qué han bajado? Porque perder 10 kilos de grasa está muy bien, pero si la perdida ha sido por ejemplo 5 kilos de grasa y 5 kilos de masa muscular, entonces no estaría nada bien, pero ese dato no nos lo han dado, solo el peso y punto".


----------



## elmastonto (19 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Verduras cocidas y crudas, carne, pescado, aceite de oliva, patatas, arroz, frutos secos, miel, fruta, huevos, queso, legumbres, semillas, copos de avena*
> 
> Todo lo intento conseguir de la forma más natural y menos procesada que me sea posible y asequible para mi bolsillo.
> 
> ...



NADA. A esa dieta no le veo ninguna pega. Es que no te has enterado aún de qué va esto o lo que escribo. Igual que no hay ninguna pega por que no lleve pan, tampoco la tendría porque lo llevara. Sois vosotros los que atacáis al pan y la pasta per sé, y que tiene que ser mejor una dieta por llevar copos de avena (más industrializado y procesados que algunos panes) en lugar de pan. *Y UNA DIETA COMO LA QUE PONES QUE INCLUYA PAN ES TAN SANA Y VÁLIDA*.

Aquí no habría defensa a ultranza del pan ni de nada, si no hubiera un ataque sistemático al mismo. Especialmene cuando se basa en un pseudofundamentalismo religioso que repiten como loros estos aborregados que se han hecho expertos de internet de nutrición hace "4 días".


De todos modos tú al menos, según has comentado, metes al menos un 50% de hidratos y eres activo. El resto de "huy no puedo deslizarme con los almidones que engordo".. están en crack metabólico y mal plan cuando vas perdiendo capacidad de manejar hidratos. Te parece normal que un PAISANO tenga que andar preocupado por no comer un poco más de esto o lo otro porque coge "kilitos".. como si fueran señoritas? Pues eso es lo que tenemos aquí... la pregunta es, qué habrán hecho para llegar a esa situación? y tener que agarrarse al recurso de las ineficiencia energética como un clavo ardiendo?


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Aquí panaderías selectas, maestros artesanos del pan. Sí, PAN.. vuestro "anticristo" xDD. En vuestra mente radical estos sitios serían como vuestro infierto de dante, el lugar que no querríais ver ni en vustras peores pesadillas.. pero cómo pueden existir lugares así? Si tuviérais poder absoluto para gobernar los prohibiríais no me cabe duda.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



La parte por el todo ¿eh?

En España no se fabrica pan como ese ni para dar de comer al 1% de la población.

Si yo pudiera comprar ese pan que usted describe, con la seguridad y fiabilidad de que no me la están intentando colar, y a un precio competitivo respecto a otros alimentos, tal vez lo haría.

Pero como sé que la inmensa mayoría de lo que se vende como pan no es así, que encontrar un pan de calidad y confianza es harto complicado, y que en cualquier caso sería tarea árdua explicarle v.g. a mi copropietaria proindivisa que hay que gastarse 3€ en una barra de pan cuando el chino las vende a 35 cts (ya estás con tus gilipolleces... me parece estar oyéndola...), pues para ese viaje, prefiero obviar el "pan".

Y lo que es peor: si es que el pan, aunque sea pan, aunque sea beneficioso, ni siquiera es esencial ni insustituible.

Así que, sinceramente, no veo para qué.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 12:51 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> Nada. A esa dieta no le veo ninguna pega. Es que no te has enterado aún de qué va esto o lo que escribo. Igual que no hay ninguna pega por que no lleve pan, tampoco la tendría porque lo llevara. Sois vosotros los que atacáis al pan y la pasta per sé, y que tiene que ser mejor una dieta por llevar copos de avena (más industrializado y procesados que algunos panes) en lugar de pan. *Y UNA DIETA COMO LA QUE PONES QUE INCLUYA PAN ES TAN SANA Y VÁLIDA*.
> 
> Aquí no habría defensa a ultranza del pan ni de nada, si no hubiera un ataque sistemático al mismo. Especialmene cuando se basa en un pseudofundamentalismo religioso que repiten como loros estos aborregados que se han hecho expertos de internet de nutrición hace "4 días".



Se lo repito: _per se_ no.

Atacamos la pasta y el pan igual que nos cambiamos de acera si viene un gitano mal encarado.

Porque igual el pan y la pasta que vamos a comer es justo de ese 1% de panes y pastas artesanos y saludables, e igual el gitano es justo de ese subconjunto de gitanos que es cabal, honrado y cortés.

Pero como no se juega ni con la salud ni con la hacienda, pues que se arriesgue otro.



> De todos modos tú al menos, según has comentado, metes al menos un 50% de hidratos y eres activo. El resto de "huy no puedo deslizarme con los almidones que engordo".. están en crack metabólico y mal plan cuando vas perdiendo capacidad de manejar hidratos. Te parece normal que un PAISANO tenga que andar preocupado por no comer un poco más de esto o lo otro porque coge "kilitos".. como si fueran señoritas? Pues eso es lo que tenemos aquí... la pregunta es, *qué habrán hecho para llegar a esa situación? y tener que agarrarse al recurso de las ineficiencia energética como un clavo ardiendo?*



Y la respuesta: comer mierda disfrazada de comida.

Que no es solo por "coger kilitos", por cierto. Es porque los kilitos cogidos no se van a ningún sitio, sino que van a hacerle compañía a los kilitos que habías cogido antes, y así _ad infinitum_.

Y lo que es peor, al comer mierda disfrazada de comida, esos kilitos tienden a ser *de grasa visceral, no subcutánea.* Y la grasa visceral causa toda clase de problemas.


----------



## sada (19 Jun 2017)

70 puntos que no me gustaron del programa


----------



## elmastonto (19 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero como sé que la inmensa mayoría de lo que se vende como pan no es así, que encontrar un pan de calidad y confianza es harto complicado, y que en cualquier caso sería tarea árdua explicarle v.g. a mi copropietaria proindivisa que hay que gastarse 3€ en una barra de pan cuando el chino las vende a 35 cts (ya estás con tus gilipolleces... me parece estar oyéndola...), pues para ese viaje, prefiero obviar el "pan".



Gastar 3e en una barra de pan de verdad, en comida saludable duele.. pero 300e en un puto smartphone para whatsapear no, eh? pagar 7-8e un buen aceite de oliva duele, pero pagarlos por una copa en los bares duele menos, no? Lo mismo por pagar 5e por un buen filete de carne de pastoreo... uff es que en el super tienen otra que sale por 2e... Y así podríamos seguir.

Las prioridades del borrego español medio son las que son. Y así nos va. La salud bahh, qué más dá, hoy estoy bien y mañana si tal ya me curará el médico.. pero el folklore que no nos lo quiten!!


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Gastar 3e en una barra de pan de verdad, en comida saludable duele.. pero 300e en un puto smartphone para whatsapear no, eh? pagar 7-8e un buen aceite de oliva duele, pero pagarlos por una copa en los bares duele menos, no? Lo mismo por pagar 5e por un buen filete de carne de pastoreo... uff es que en el super tienen otra que sale por 2e... Y así podríamos seguir.
> 
> Las prioridades del borrego español medio son las que son. Y así nos va. La salud bahh, qué más dá, hoy estoy bien y mañana si tal ya me curará el médico.. pero el folklore que no nos lo quiten!!



Pues por eso que las prioridades del borrego español medio son las que son, si no quieres que la SS colapse en 15 años por tasas de obesidad mórbida siderales, mejor *adaptar tus políticas a la realidad social que pretender adaptar la realidad social a tus políticas* ¿No le parece?

Por lo demás, un servidor de usted *no se ha comprado un smartphone en su vida* (y los últimos 5 móviles que he tenido eran "heredados"), hace al menos 10 años que no se toma una copa en un bar, y procura que la máxima imperante en su vida sea la maximización de la relación calidad/precio (pagaría un 60-70% más por carne de calidad, pero no el triple porque "está de moda"), así que a mí qué me cuenta.

Por cierto, que siguiendo ese precepto, me encuentro con que hay *formas más económicas de alimentarse sano* que el pan artesanal. Y también más sencillas de contrastar.

¿O vigila usted con ojo de halcón a su panadero para cerciorarse de que lo hace todo artesanalmente?


----------



## elmastonto (19 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> (pagaría un 60-70% más por carne de calidad, pero no el triple porque "está de moda"), así que a mí qué me cuenta.



Falso. Ni cuesta el triple, ni lo cuesta porque esté "de moda". Como mucho el doble, y deberías saber lo que es y el valor de las cosas, la ganadería tradicional extensiva cuesta, sabes? crees que se hacen ricos los pastores y ganaderos de campo, porque es imposible que compitan en precio con el aberrante modelo de producción de granjas industriales?

Está claro que no has debido de salir de una ciudad para saber lo que cuesta trabajar el campo, tener ganadería, gallinas no enjauladas... todo eso CUESTA. No es que te cobren la primada por ser un producto gourmet, bueno algunos sí los habrá... pero ese no es el motivo general. El motivo es que la gente de la calle ha perdido la noción del valor de producir alimentos sanos, y cree que todo es lo mismo y viene de los mismos sitios, y que si compra lo barato está ahorrando.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 13:10 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿O vigila usted con ojo de halcón a su panadero para cerciorarse de que lo hace todo artesanalmente?



Tú vigilas con ojo de halcón la producción de todos y cada uno de los alimentos que compras? O tratas de guiarte un poco por tu instinto y criterio, aunque a veces te la puedan colar? pues con el pan con lo mismo que con cualquier otro alimento.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Falso. Ni cuesta el triple, ni lo cuesta porque esté "de moda". Como mucho el doble, y deberías saber lo que es y el valor de las cosas, la ganadería tradicional extensiva cuesta, sabes? crees que se hacen ricos los pastores y ganaderos de campo, porque es imposible que compitan en precio con el aberrante modelo de producción de granjas industriales?



Es precisamente lo que digo: que estaré dispuesto a pagar más por más calidad, por ejemplo, un 60-70% más, y comprar ternera de ganaderías de pasto aunque sea más cara y haya que conseguirla bajo pedido.

Lo que no voy a hacer es comprar carne de "La finca" a 3 o 4 veces el precio de la "normal", porque junto con los mayores costes y la mayor calidad estoy pagando un _hype_ que no me aporta nada.



> Está claro que no has debido de salir de una ciudad para saber lo que cuesta trabajar el campo, tener ganadería, gallinas no enjauladas... todo eso CUESTA. No es que te cobren la primada por ser un producto gourmet, bueno algunos sí los habrá... pero ese no es el motivo general. El motivo es que la gente de la calle ha perdido la noción del valor de producir alimentos sanos, y cree que todo es lo mismo y viene de los mismos sitios, y que si compra lo barato está ahorrando.



Son las dos cosas. Allí donde hay un tonto, siempre hay un listo dispuesto a meterle la mano en el bolsillo.

Y yo estoy dispuesto a pagar más para obtener más, pero nunca a pagar más por obtener lo mismo



> Tú vigilas con ojo de halcón la producción de todos y cada uno de los alimentos que compras? O tratas de guiarte un poco por tu instinto y criterio, aunque a veces te la puedan colar? pues con el pan con lo mismo que con cualquier otro alimento.



Yo procuro comer cosas que haya comprado lo menos mangoneadas posible y cocinado yo mismo, así las variables fuera de mi control son las mínimas.

Por ejemplo, no podré saber con total seguridad si la carne que compro es de pienso, mixta o de pasto.

Pero si compro una pieza y pido que me la piquen ante mí, al menos sé que compro carne de una pieza identificada, y no una mezcla de recortes viejos, proteína de soja, hortalizas, miga de pan (malo), conservantes y sal, que es lo que pasa si compro _burger meat_.

Ya en los empanados y rebozados de freidora, es que ni entro.

Pues el pan, lo mismo: como no lo hago yo, ni sé siquiera cómo se ha molido la harina o de dónde viene, pues el número de intermediarios aumenta la incertidumbre hasta un límite que no estoy dispuesto a aceptar.


----------



## Luizmi (19 Jun 2017)

Está claro que los hidratos guste o no están saliendo injustamente perjudicados en general, ya pasó en su día que metieron a todas las grasas en el mismo bote, cuando las chungas eran las trans y procesadas.

Yo tampoco veo nada malo en el PAN "per se", hay que reconocer que se ha villanizado, nadie tiene diabetes por comerse un trozo de pan con aceite...
Peero comer grandes cantidades *Y* a todas horas pan "moderno" con todo lo que conlleva: granos modificados genéticamente , moliendas que pulverizan al máximo la harina haciendola ultraabsorbible, eliminación del germen y la fibra, técnicas de elaboración rápida que poco tienen que ver con las tradicionales, químicas añadidas, combinación en muchos casos de estos hidratos ultrarápidos con productos azucarados, etc, pues si que puede ayudar a crear un estado metabólico alterado.


----------



## Gumersindo (19 Jun 2017)

Luizmi;19611337[B dijo:


> ]Está claro que los hidratos guste o no están saliendo injustamente perjudicados en general[/B], ya pasó en su día que metieron a todas las grasas en el mismo bote, cuando las chungas eran las trans y procesadas.
> 
> Yo tampoco veo nada malo en el PAN "per se", hay que reconocer que se ha villanizado, nadie tiene diabetes por comerse un trozo de pan con aceite...
> Peero comer grandes cantidades *Y* a todas horas pan "moderno" con todo lo que conlleva: granos modificados genéticamente , moliendas que pulverizan al máximo la harina haciendola ultraabsorbible, eliminación del germen y la fibra, técnicas de elaboración rápida que poco tienen que ver con las tradicionales, químicas añadidas, combinación en muchos casos de estos hidratos ultrarápidos con productos azucarados, etc, pues si que puede ayudar a crear un estado metabólico alterado.



No, no creo yo eso. Más bien eso es un argumento circular que ha llegado al hilo y del que no hay manera de desprenderse.

El argumento original, en el que creo que coincidimos el 99% de los que hemos posteado aquí es que el problema *grave, grave es el abuso de harinas "baratas" y el consumo masivo de azúcar, la mayor parte oculto además, en la inmensa mayoría de productos que hay en los carritos de la compra de los ciudadanos.*

Eso que, además, han promovido activamente las autoridades sanitarias de todo el mundo, que han hecho creer a la gente que es la mar de sano comer cada día 3 o 4 platos de macarrones, tallarines, spaghettis (ponga aquí la pasta que más le guste). tus cereales (chocolateados y con mucha azúcar para los niños que tienen que ir bien desayunados al cole) que no te falten por la mañana y que comiendo eso y 5 piezas de fruta al día más sano que una pera. Y, naturalmente, huye como del demonio de carnes rojas y embutidos que es lo que mata a la gente.

La pirámide nutricional es el mayor engaño perpetrado en el mundo desde la IIWW, nos ha costado ir a unos niveles insólitos de enfermedades terribles pero eso sí, en el trayecto hemos financiado con alegría a enormes conglomerados de la industria alimenticia y farmacéutica. Win win para todos menos para nosotros, claro.

¿Cómo ha derivado esto en que si hidratos sí o no, que si el pan de pueblo es la rehostia o gente pidiendo fotos de abdominales o insultándose directamente?

Pues no sé, pero es bastante curioso.

Antes se hablaba y debatía con estudios referenciados, se traían opiniones de profesionales y la gente "normal" contábamos nuestra experiencia y ya.
Estaría bien volver a lo de antes, pero me da la sensación de que hay gente que tiene interés en que eso no suceda.

Dicho esto, me pongo mi gorrito de aluminio y a seguir con lo mío.


----------



## elmastonto (19 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Yo tampoco veo nada malo en el PAN "per se", hay que reconocer que se ha villanizado, nadie tiene diabetes por comerse un trozo de pan con aceite...
> Peero comer grandes cantidades *Y* a todas horas pan "moderno" con todo lo que conlleva: granos modificados genéticamente , moliendas que pulverizan al máximo la harina haciendola ultraabsorbible, eliminación del germen y la fibra, técnicas de elaboración rápida que poco tienen que ver con las tradicionales, químicas añadidas, combinación en muchos casos de estos hidratos ultrarápidos con productos azucarados, etc, pues si que puede ayudar a crear un estado metabólico alterado.




Jaja, pero si eso es justo lo que vengo diciendo desde el principio!! pero los fanatismos no entienden de gradientes. Aquí se me ha insinuado de tener tener intereses o negocios relacionados con la industria (a pesar de que es lo "industrial" lo que más he atacado) de las harinas (cereales). Se ha manipuado lo que he dicho insinuando mentiras, como que he dicho que hay que hincharse a comer pan, o siquiera que ha de ser obligatorio en una alimentación sana. Pues claro que no, igual que ningún alimento por sí mismo es imprescindible. Pero eso no quita que si te gusta, si disfrutas con él, si te sienta bien de digestión, SI ERES EQUILIBRADO.. el pan no tiene ningún PERO QUE NINGÚN PROBLEMA. Es más, el pan auténtico, cuando es de fermentación lenta con masa madre, es todo lo opuesto al de levadura de panadería de plástico, porque es un fermentado cuyas bacterias no sólo disminuyen la parte más problemática de las lectinas del gluten y germen, sino que enriquecen la microbiota intestinal, aparte de una fuente de fibra superdigestible. 


Pero no, el problema aquí nos encotramos con individuos que ya han abusado o algo han hecho mal en años para ahora tener que irse al extremo opuesto, han cercenado su capacidad de transformar carbohidratos en energía, la forma metabólicamente más eficiente cuando uno está sano, cuando mantiene una sensibilidad a la insulina adecuada. ESO ES SALUD. Lo que no es salud, es cuando tienes que recurrir a hacer "piruetas" con la dieta, a acogerte a ideologías de 4 gurús de internet, a restringir alimentos... etc.

Y si esa es la solución que ellos consideran mejor para ellos, pues vale; pero el tema es cuando encima tratan de justificarse diciendo que no, que lo que hacen ellos es lo "bueno y mejor" y el camino ideal para el resto. 

Encima en sus alimentos permitidos, carne y derivados animales... ahí no son tan exigentes con la calidad.. ahí la carne puede ser de ganadería intensiva, de pienso (que ahí sí que los cereales son fatales, para un rumiante xD), el karlos_smith en otro post ponía "taquitos de jamón" en una de sus comidas... jaja, taquitos de jamón?? creéis que eso es jamón natural? esas mierdas envasadas de super? ahhh pero claro, como es jamón y es carne.. ahí hacemos la vista más gorda. Pero el pan, sea cual sea, ahí sí que no.. eso es PROHIBIDO. 

Ese es el sesgo y fanatismo de esta gente, que repito no son sólo los 4 fanáticos "nuevos expertos" en nutrición que leéis aquí, esto viene ya de largo desde USA y se extiende cual nueva dieta para charos para perder peso.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 14:56 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si yo pudiera comprar ese pan que usted describe, con la seguridad y fiabilidad de que no me la están intentando colar, y a un precio competitivo respecto a otros alimentos, tal vez lo haría.



Sí claro... bueno bonito y barato. Pues no amigo. Si para tí comprar una herramienta el precio competitivo es el que tienen las de los chinos, ya te digo que no vas a comprar una Bosch (por poner un ej) a precio de chatarra china. Pero ni en bricolage, ni en textil, ni en alimentación. Obtienes aquello por lo que pagas.

Os habéis acostumbrado a que el precio de la comida industrial (que es el equivalente de los "chinos" en comida) es la referencia. Y qué va.. la comida de verdad, auténtica... no se puede esperar pagando lo que compras en un chino. SI crees que es tanto chollo, monta una ganadería tradicional, o un cultivo, o cría gallinas... ya verás qué risa cuando para, simplemente no tener pérdidas, te encuentres que la gente te dice que cómo es eso que una docena de huevos tiene que valer más de 1e?? xDD

La comida industrial no es precisamente los cereales pan y bollería la que peor sale parada. Es justamente la animal, la más dañina de todas cuando se trata de exprimir para abaratar a tope. Me como mil veces antes cualquier pan de la panadería más cutre, que el equivalente en calidad de cualquier derivado animal.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 15:05 ----------




Gumersindo dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha derivado esto en que si hidratos sí o no, que si el pan de pueblo es la rehostia o gente pidiendo fotos de abdominales o insultándose directamente?
> 
> Pues no sé, pero es bastante curioso.



Es cierto lo que dices, pero en parte han sido ellos quienes han calentado ese escenario, insinuando en un foro de debate, que aquellos que discrepaban con su "doctrina" eran panaderos, CMs de la industria de las harinas.. y otras fumadas xD A mí que conste que en ningún momento me ha parecido mal, es mas lo veo hasta gracioso a la par que ridículo. Pero son esos aires de autoridad de algunos, que es como si acabaran de descubrir la pólvora con la estigmatización del pan (digo el pan como si son los huevos, la patata que hay otro ahí que dice que es veneno.. lo que sea). 

Han tratado de ridiculizar a los que no les seguían el rollo, y claro, están acostumbrados a "dar clases" a gente que viene a informarse y no sabe mucho, pero cuando llega alguien que sepa 4 cosas y no desde hace unos días que se puso esto de moda... entonces les jode que se les caiga la careta y se lia.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Sí claro... bueno bonito y barato. Pues no amigo. Si para tí comprar una herramienta el precio competitivo es el que tienen las de los chinos, ya te digo que no vas a comprar una Bosch (por poner un ej) a precio de chatarra china. Pero ni en bricolage, ni en textil, ni en alimentación. Obtienes aquello por lo que pagas.
> 
> Os habéis acostumbrado a que el precio de la comida industrial (que es el equivalente de los "chinos" en comida) es la referencia. Y qué va.. la comida de verdad, auténtica... no se puede esperar pagando lo que compras en un chino. SI crees que es tanto chollo, monta una ganadería tradicional, o un cultivo, o cría gallinas... ya verás qué risa cuando para, simplemente no tener pérdidas, te encuentres que la gente te dice que cómo es eso que una docena de huevos tiene que valer más de 1e?? xDD
> 
> La comida industrial no es precisamente los cereales pan y bollería la que peor sale parada. Es justamente la animal, la más dañina de todas cuando se trata de exprimir para abaratar a tope. Me como mil veces antes cualquier pan de la panadería más cutre, que el equivalente en calidad de cualquier derivado animal.





Cogiendo el rábano por las hojas.

Cuando digo "competitivo comparado con otros alimentos" me refiero a que si puedo obtener similar calidad y densidad nutricional, por ejemplo, del pan artesano y de las hortalizas, pero las segundas son más baratas que el primero, pues sería tonto si me decantara por el primero en vez de por las segundas.

No digo que el pan artesano tenga que ser regalao.

Digo que puede haber otros alimentos que lo sustituyan a la perfección y ni sean tan caros, ni comporten tantos riesgos de falsificación.

Por ejemplo, la carne de buey, la de verdad, alcanza precios astronómicos. Y con eso y con todo, lo más probable es que te la cuelen y acabes pagando vaca vieja a precio de buey.

Desde un punto de vista organoléptico, es posible que el sabor, la textura y el aroma de la carne de buey no tengan parangón. Pero es muy posible que pueda uno sustituirla por otra carne igual de nutritiva (o casi) pero mucho más barata y con muchos menos incentivos para que te intenten timar.

¿Para qué intentar comprar carne de buey, cara y seguramente falsa, cuando puedes comprar carne de ternera perfectamente válida y de máxima calidad por una fracción del precio?

Idem con el caviar y las huevas de pescados menos excelsos.

Y con el pan artesano, pues igual: hacer pan pseudoartesano es facilísimo, y hay que ser muy entendido para distinguir el verdadero pan de la imitación.

Pero un nabo es un nabo, y una patata, una patata. Nadie te va a intentar vender un nabo falso


----------



## Cormac (19 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cogiendo el rábano por las hojas.
> 
> Cuando digo "competitivo comparado con otros alimentos" me refiero a que si puedo obtener similar calidad y densidad nutricional, por ejemplo, del pan artesano y de las hortalizas, pero las segundas son más baratas que el primero, pues sería tonto si me decantara por el primero en vez de por las segundas.
> 
> ...



Pero si.dijiste.que no re daba ni para comprar aceite de oliva para comer, puto desgraciado. Cómo cojones piensas alimentarte con calidad? Ya te lo dije, si no puedes acceder a carne de calidad escoje las carnes magras. A la grasa del animal va lo mejor y lo peor. Si compras carne barata quítate la grasa, o sigue haciéndote trampas al solitario.


----------



## elmastonto (19 Jun 2017)

Bueno eso ya son motivos distintos, ahí no entro. Que por precio prefieres por ej comer más patata que pan, que nutricionalmente la patata es muy buena, pues sí. A mí por ej, me gusta tener variedad, no limitar alimentos... entre pan y patata, no 90% patata, ni 90% pan. Pero eso ya es cosa de cada uno. 

La carne de buey o el caviar más que por calidad yo creo que pagas como producto gourmet o delicatessen. Es distinto de alimentos básicos que se han comido toda la vida en mayor/menor cantidad.. como pan, patata, huevos, carne, pescado... esos son básicos de toda la vida del señor, y la calidad ahí no es cosa de delicatessen, como es el buey o caviar.

Pero te estás desviando del asunto que se critica aquí con motivos que no tienen que ver.. aquí lo que se ataca sistemáticamente es a las harinas como derivado de los cereales y al pan.. sin entrar a valorar la calidad, la esencia del producto. Es como si ahora digo yo que los huevos y la carne son elementos a evitar.. ya que como la mayoría de gente compra carne picada envasada, huevos de aves enjauladas que les dan mierda de comer, pollos industriales que ahí vete tú a saber lo que les dan no lo quiero ni saber... Es que si tomamos lo que consume el "average joe" todo sería malo, no?

Por qué no utilizáis el mismo sesgo para todo? o en lugar de atacar un grupo de alimentos, no señaláis el problema raíz, que es la industrialización y abaratamiento de la comida en general? no lo hacéis porque estáis adoctrinados por las fuentes que todos sabemos a odiar unos grupos de alimentos e idolatrar otros.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 15:51 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> A la grasa del animal va lo mejor y lo peor. Si compras carne barata quítate la grasa, o sigue haciéndote trampas al solitario.



Exacto, lo animal, especialmente la grasa animal es la más susceptible a convertise en dañina ante las prácticas industriales... mucho más que las harianas y cereales. La grasa que consumes de un animal es lo más crítico, hablando en materia de salud. Igual que las vegetales como la de oliva las destrozas cuando las utilizas para cocinar que no sean crudas.


----------



## Indignado (19 Jun 2017)

El pan casero o artesanal hecho con harina refinada es tan mierda como el industrial , ahora bien acepto el pan 100% integral como alimento válido pero poco nutritivo


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero si.dijiste.que no re daba ni para comprar aceite de oliva para comer, puto desgraciado. Cómo cojones piensas alimentarte con calidad? Ya te lo dije, si no puedes acceder a carne de calidad escoje las carnes magras. A la grasa del animal va lo mejor y lo peor. Si compras carne barata quítate la grasa, o sigue haciéndote trampas al solitario.



No asuma que mis ejemplos tratan directamente de mi vida personal.

Lo que dije es que no está la vida para usar el aceite de oliva _del bueno_ para freír UNA VEZ y luego tirarlo, y que si lo reutilizas, pues lo requemas y es pernicioso igual que otro aceite menos noble.

Que si voy a pagar aceite de oliva bueno, es para aprovecharlo al 100%, no para freír dos huevos en medio litro y después tirarlo.

Por lo demás, el que guarda, halla, y fiestas de mucho, vísperas de nada.

Y por supuesto, "calidad" es un concepto relativo y gradual, no absoluto y binario.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 16:34 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> Bueno eso ya son motivos distintos, ahí no entro. Que por precio prefieres por ej comer más patata que pan, que nutricionalmente la patata es muy buena, pues sí. A mí por ej, me gusta tener variedad, no limitar alimentos... entre pan y patata, no 90% patata, ni 90% pan. Pero eso ya es cosa de cada uno.
> 
> La carne de buey o el caviar más que por calidad yo creo que pagas como producto gourmet o delicatessen. Es distinto de alimentos básicos que se han comido toda la vida en mayor/menor cantidad.. como pan, patata, huevos, carne, pescado... esos son básicos de toda la vida del señor, y la calidad ahí no es cosa de delicatessen, como es el buey o caviar.
> 
> Pero te estás desviando del asunto que se critica aquí con motivos que no tienen que ver.. aquí lo que se ataca sistemáticamente es a las harinas como derivado de los cereales y al pan.. sin entrar a valorar la calidad, la esencia del producto. Es como si ahora digo yo que los huevos y la carne son elementos a evitar.. ya que como la mayoría de gente compra carne picada envasada, huevos de aves enjauladas que les dan mierda de comer, pollos industriales que ahí vete tú a saber lo que les dan no lo quiero ni saber... Es que si tomamos lo que consume el "average joe" todo sería malo, no?



Ese es su error, su sesgo personal. No es que no se entre a valorar su calidad, es que *se asume que, salvo honrosas excepciones, su calidad va a ser pésima.*



> Por qué no utilizáis el mismo sesgo para todo? o en lugar de atacar un grupo de alimentos, no señaláis el problema raíz, que es la industrialización y abaratamiento de la comida en general? no lo hacéis porque estáis adoctrinados por las fuentes que todos sabemos a odiar unos grupos de alimentos e idolatrar otros.



¿Quién dice que no lo hacemos? ¿No estamos hartos de decir que la comida, cuanto menos procesada y manipulada por gente con intereses principalmente económicos, mejor?

¿No se recomienda carne de pasto, huevos camperos, nueces, grasas saludables, verduras frescas?

Si en esa bolsa no se mete el pan es, simple y llanamente, porque mientras todas esas cosas son fáciles de identificar, la industria de la falsificación del pan ha llegado a unos extremos que hacen casi imposible distinguir el pan bueno del malo.

Y ante la duda, pues mejor me cruzo de acera.


----------



## elmastonto (19 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Que si voy a pagar aceite de oliva bueno, es para aprovecharlo al 100%, no para freír dos huevos en medio litro y después tirarlo.



Y a quién se le ocurre preparar comida frita?? y muchísimo menos en grasas insaturadas, en todo caso y para el que freír comida sea indispensable (que por otro tela esto viniendo alguien que dá lecciones de comer sano), está el aceite de coco virgen, o deodorizado si no quieres el sabor. Pero anda que usar vegetales insaturados para freír... xDD

Pero bueno, aquí en estos detalles tenéis a los "expertos" cuando se les cae la careta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Y a quién se le ocurre preparar comida frita?? y muchísimo menos en grasas insaturadas, en todo caso y para el que freír comida sea indispensable (que por otro tela esto viniendo alguien que dá lecciones de comer sano), está el aceite de coco virgen, o deodorizado si no quieres el sabor. Pero anda que usar vegetales insaturados para freír... xDD
> 
> Pero bueno, aquí en estos detalles tenéis a los "expertos" cuando se les cae la careta.



Dije, precisamente, que NO lo hacía. Y que de hacerlo, sería para freír por debajo del punto de humeo y para un solo uso, motivo por el cual lo descartaba por antieconómico.

Freír comida no es indispensable, claro. Pero un huevo frito es un huevo frito.

Y freír, si se hace con el aceite adecuado, no tiene nada de insano.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Jun 2017)

La solucion es ponerle a todos los farinaceos,que el consumo indiscriminado de este producto produce obesidad y multiples enfermedades,añadiendo fotos de gordos por las harinas ,como en el tabaco
Y punto final
Y desde la libertad que da el conocimiento que cada uno escoja
El pan integral seria lo que el tabaco light,menos mierda,pero mierda
Y el pan casero lo que es fumar tabaco virgen sin aditivos y cultivado en la granja del vecino
Veneno al final,pero meno dañino
Que cada uno beba y fume y coma los farinaceos que quiera
Con libertad si
Pero con conocimiento del mal que pueden producir


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Jun 2017)

Genis Vell dijo:


> La cuestión aquí es la defensa a ultranza de algunos respecto a la harina y no es por ser conspiranoico pero su actitud como habéis dicho muchos sólo se justifica desde el interés personal en ello.
> 
> A mi los huevos me parecen maravillosos, pero si alguien me dice que come genial, verduras, carne, pescado, fruta... pero que huevos no, que no le van, que si tal que si cual, no me volvería loco, diría bueno tu te lo pierdes, sólo me enzarzaría:
> Si viviera de eso y tras su motivación subyaciera algo de verdad que pudiera llevar a más gente a dejar de consumirlos y eso pusiera en peligro mi negocio.



Que nos diga a cuanto pagan el kilo de post y lo mismo me lo pienso, y el azucar es la gloria y el pan es buenisimo:XX:

Coño el tio no trabaja? hoy esta haciendo horas extras, segun el convenio puede ser ilegal que escribas tantas horas.::


----------



## JoseTojeiro (19 Jun 2017)

Estimados compañeros, es mi primer mensaje (de muchos) en este foro. Al hilo de "comer menos azúcar y harina" personalmente me he quitado panes y azucares refinados y he perdido en 5 meses casi ocho kilazos.
La primera semana es clave para que todo funcione, y lo que hay que evitar son las tentaciones externas (cumples, cenas, parrilladas, etc). 
Si añades ya un pelín de deporte la ostia.

P.D:TEntaciones me refiero a no comer azucares y carbohidratos.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Pero en el fondo de todo, sé que os jode admitirlo, que a veces desearíais probar algo de BUEN PAN más a menudo, que la religión os dá fuerza para vencer la tentación, pero el cuerpo os pide más almidones y farináceos como los llamáis. Ese voto de castidad que lleváis sigue ahí; como los curas, que por mucha fé, las tentaciones se les aparecen a veces porque es algo natural. Y que sí mañana se acabara el mundo y tuviérais pan con la comida OS HINCHARÍAIS,,, como muchos habéis hecho durante años antes de acogeros a esta "religión salvadora". Ahora habéis pasado a la penitencia y encima pretendéis que la gente piense que vuestras tontadas son paradigma alguno de dieta ideal... en el fondo para justificar vuestra situación y que la cruz sea mas llevadera, frente al que sigue pudiendo comer DE TODO porque siempre ha sido equlibrado.*



A mí no me jode nada admitirlo, más de 30 años y todavía alguna vez te levantas y piensas...joder que bien me sentaría un buen chino de caballo ahora o que bien me sentaría un buen cigarrito después de comer o un buen ajillo para echarte unas risas. Y con el pan pues alguna vez que otra también te pasa.

Por eso se que el pan no es un alimento sino una droga, porque se que causa los mismos efectos de dependencia psicológica que cualquier droga de las que he nombrado. 

Trabajando he visto a gente de cruzar corriendo por medio de una carretera llena de coches con peligro para su propia vida para ir a comprar al otro lado una puta barra de pan porque se le había olvidado de su casa, he visto de volver desde el campo al pueblo para ir a por pan porque se le había olvidado. Comportamientos que no son típicos de uno que se está alimentando sino de un drogadicto, porque a mí se me olvida un día un alimento y simplemente como lo que haya o como menos y así aprovecho y ayuno un poco que tampoco me viene, pero en la vida se me ocurriría irme al pueblo a por la ensalada de huevos, el gazpacho, etc etc porque se me ha olvidado, ni tampoco iría suplicando que me den algo de eso a todo el mundo. Pero como a un comepanes se le olvide o va corriendo donde sea a por él o se pone a mendigar a cualquiera que vea que le de un trozo porque no es capaz de comer sin pan.

Son comportamientos que veo y que todo el mundo si se fija lo verá.

Así que igual que no volvería a tocar ni con un palo el tabaco ni el caballo ni el spit ni los tripis ni el alcohol pues el pan tampoco.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 18:02 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> *NADA. A esa dieta no le veo ninguna pega. Es que no te has enterado aún de qué va esto o lo que escribo. Igual que no hay ninguna pega por que no lleve pan, tampoco la tendría porque lo llevara. Sois vosotros los que atacáis al pan y la pasta per sé, y que tiene que ser mejor una dieta por llevar copos de avena (más industrializado y procesados que algunos panes) en lugar de pan. Y UNA DIETA COMO LA QUE PONES QUE INCLUYA PAN ES TAN SANA Y VÁLIDA.
> 
> Aquí no habría defensa a ultranza del pan ni de nada, si no hubiera un ataque sistemático al mismo. Especialmene cuando se basa en un pseudofundamentalismo religioso que repiten como loros estos aborregados que se han hecho expertos de internet de nutrición hace "4 días".
> 
> ...



Entonces me alegro que quede bien claro y que admitas que el pan no es necesario e imprescindible en una alimentación equilibrada como nos intentan hacer creer desde montones de organismos. Se puede tener una dieta perfectamente equilibrada sin probar el pan jamás.

Por tanto mienten al ponerlo como algo esencial para la alimentación humana.

Tú lo has puesto que a mi alimentación no le falta de nada, ahora no recules y te eches para atrás 

En otro orden de cosas, no se de donde habrás sacado esa cifra porque yo jamás llego al 50% de hidratos, apurando algún día llegaré al 30-35% cuando hago deporte muy intenso. Una persona que no haga deporte con tomar 100-120 gr de carbohidratos va más que sobrado. Y para eso con las verduras, unos guisantes, lo que tienen los frutos secos más alguna fruta y de vez en cuando arroz, patatas y alguna legumbre tiene más que suficiente.

Porque eso que defienden tantos médicos y ejpertos nutrólogos de que los carbohidratos complejos dan energía sostenida para tu día a día es una completa estupidez sin sentido alguno porque solo hay un camino para demandar glucosa como energía y así gastar todo ese montón de hidratos y es el ejercicio intenso (cosa que el individuo "normal" no suele hacer practicamente nunca) y solo hay un camino para ese montón de hidratos que no gastarás y es ser retirado por la insulina porque dejarla ahí es peligroso para la vida humana. 

Y solo hay dos caminos para toda esa glucosa sobrante o rellenar las reservas de glucógeno o una vez llenas depositarse en el organismo como grasa. Y como las reservas de glucógeno en el individuo "normal" suelen ser pequeñas y además no suelen ser agotadas nunca pues ya se puede uno imaginar donde acabará toda esa glucosa sobrante.

La inmensa mayoría de la gente trabaja y se mueve dentro de umbrales de esfuerzo donde el organismo demanda como energía preferente la grasa y por tanto es grasa lo que le tienen que dar preferentemente a su organismo para que funcione bien. Grasa buena por supuesto. Y en los momentos puntuales en que sepas que vas a demandar glucosa es cuando tienes que meter los hidratos que necesites para que en ese momento tu organismo funcione correctamente.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Jun 2017)

JoseTojeiro dijo:


> Estimados compañeros, es mi primer mensaje (de muchos) en este foro. Al hilo de "comer menos azúcar y harina" personalmente me he quitado panes y azucares refinados y he perdido en 5 meses casi ocho kilazos.
> La primera semana es clave para que todo funcione, y lo que hay que evitar son las tentaciones externas (cumples, cenas, parrilladas, etc).
> Si añades ya un pelín de deporte la ostia.
> 
> P.D:TEntaciones me refiero a no comer azucares y carbohidratos.



Tiempo al tiempo
Es posible que USA ante la epidemia de obesidad del 99% tome medidas drasticas
Ya lo hizo anteriormente con la ley seca
E ilegalize el pan y pasen los panaderos a ser los nuevos camellos y parte de su poblacion sus yonquis
No seria raro entonces ver manifestaciones de "the walking hungrybread" pidiendo por las calles "pan y libertad"
En un futuro no muy lejano:::::::::::


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> *70 puntos que no me gustaron del programa*



Acabo de ver los primeros 5 minutos del programa y con solo ver al Chicote haciendo los abdominales con su espalda redondeada y moviendo el cuello casi que ya tengo bastante, de juzgado de guardia vamos. 

Y es que ya le dan a cualquiera título de Entrenador Personal.

Voy a pillar más aire e intentaré seguir viéndolo sin que me de un síncope o un ictus raro ante tanta blasfemia física 

Saludos.


----------



## piru (19 Jun 2017)

JoseTojeiro dijo:


> Estimados compañeros, es mi primer mensaje (de muchos) en este foro. Al hilo de "comer menos azúcar y harina" personalmente me he quitado panes y azucares refinados y he perdido en 5 meses casi ocho kilazos.
> *La primera semana es clave* para que todo funcione, y lo que hay que evitar son las tentaciones externas (cumples, cenas, parrilladas, etc).
> Si añades ya un pelín de deporte la ostia.
> 
> P.D:TEntaciones me refiero a no comer azucares y carbohidratos.



Cierto: te sientas a comer y lo primero que buscas es al puto pan, eso sí que es síndrome de abstinencia y no la mariconada de la heroína.


----------



## Cormac (19 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No asuma que mis ejemplos tratan directamente de mi vida personal.
> 
> Lo que dije es que no está la vida para usar el aceite de oliva _del bueno_ para freír UNA VEZ y luego tirarlo, y que si lo reutilizas, pues lo requemas y es pernicioso igual que otro aceite menos noble.
> 
> ...



Pues las últimas revisiones indican que el aceite de oliva virgen es mejor para cocinar que el aceite de coco.
Tenemos oro aquí y nos vamos a buscar otros aceites fuera.
Si quieres coco, cómete mejor la propia fruta que es lo que hago yo. Agua incluída
Genotoxic and carcinogenic risks associated with the dietary consumption of repeatedly heated coconut oil. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## sada (19 Jun 2017)

Llevo un par de días hacien ejercicio un cuarto de hora de ejercicio tipo sentadillas etc con el cuerpo . Ayer domingo hice y hoy tengo las piernas como muy inflamadas e hinchadas . Es posible ¿


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (19 Jun 2017)

No sé por qué tengo la impresión de que acabo de salir de matrix.

A ver, yo suelo hacer unos 40 o 50 kms por semana corriendo y unas series de flexiones y dominadas a diario y llevo toda la vida comiendo pan y bocadillos. 

Peso 75 kg y mido 1.80. 

Es más cada vez que salgo por las mañanas (cuando puedo) a correr me meto entre pecho y espalda media barra tostada con aceite de oliva y medio litro de zumo de naranja natural, y por lo que he leído ahora resulta que eso no es un buen desayuno¿?.


----------



## brux (19 Jun 2017)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> No sé por qué tengo la impresión de que acabo de salir de matrix.
> 
> A ver, yo suelo hacer unos 40 o 50 kms por semana corriendo y unas series de flexiones y dominadas a diario y llevo toda la vida comiendo pan y bocadillos.
> 
> ...



Estás gordo pese a matarte corriendo 50 km y haciendo gañanadas y todavía lo preguntas. Tu peso sano son 70 kilos, no 75. 

Claro que es un buen desayuno, panazo, aceitazo y medio litro de azúcar de naranja. Eso desayunan todos los camioneros y mira qué bien están todos.


----------



## Cormac (20 Jun 2017)

montella dijo:


> Tengo una duda
> ¿Renunciando a la harina tambien renunciais a enharinar el pescado antes de freirlo o utilizais harina de garbanzo o alguna otra?





Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y por mí, hasta renunciaría a freirlo: lo vas a freír en aceite de semillas requemado y lo sabes, porque la mayoría no somos millonarios para freír el pescado en AOVE de un solo uso, con lo que no sólo te enchufas la harina, sino que ésta empapa aceitaco a pincho.
> 
> Porque, de hecho, si un enharinado/empanado no empapa aceitaco a pincho, es que no estás friendo. Freír es que flote en aceite, lo otro es engrasar la plancha
> 
> Y el aceite de girasol (que es lo que usamos los pobres en nuestra freidora de pobres) tiene un % de omega-6 (¡65-70%!) que te caes de culo...





Smiling Jack dijo:


> No asuma que mis ejemplos tratan directamente de mi vida personal.
> 
> Lo que dije es que no está la vida para usar el aceite de oliva _del bueno_ para freír UNA VEZ y luego tirarlo, y que si lo reutilizas, pues lo requemas y es pernicioso igual que otro aceite menos noble.
> 
> Que si voy a pagar aceite de oliva bueno, es para aprovecharlo al 100%, no para freír dos huevos en medio litro y despues tirarlo



Usted dijo lo que dijo y para eso está la hemeroteca.
Tampoco sé quien narices gasta medio litro de aceite en freírse un par de huevos, pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> *Llevo un par de días hacien ejercicio un cuarto de hora de ejercicio tipo sentadillas etc con el cuerpo . Ayer domingo hice y hoy tengo las piernas como muy inflamadas e hinchadas . Es posible ¿*



Muchacha, es que quereis pasar de no hacer nada a hacerlo absolutamente todo y eso no puede ser porque pasa lo que pasa, que pillas unas sobrecargas y agujetones tremendos y el siguiente paso es decir....si es que esto del ejercicio no es para mí y abandonarlo todo.

Pilla una rutina lo más básica posible para tu nivel (que debe de ser muy poquito) para comenzar y según te vayas acondicionando vas subiendo un poquitín el nivel y mejorando. 

Pero dos días seguidos haciendo sentadillas con tu cuerpo con tu poco acondicionamiento físico pues vas a tener la zona sobrecargada mínimo 5 días a una semana. Y si has sido muy bruta haciendo esos ejercicios pues igual te duran algo más.

Y otra vez que hagas ejercicios de sentadillas (o cualquier ejercicio) deja descansar la zona que trabajes 48-72 horas para que se recupere.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Usted dijo lo que dijo y para eso está la hemeroteca.
> Tampoco sé quien narices gasta medio litro de aceite en freírse un par de huevos, pero ese es otro tema.



¿Y no coincide eso con lo que estaba diciendo? Que freír en AOVE de un solo uso tiene un coste económico elevado. Y que freír de verdad requiere usar una cantidad considerable de aceite para luego tirar la mayor parte (o si no, reutilizarlo pese a estar requemadillo).

No sé si su economía está para freír (pescado o huevos, tanto da) como se fríe, es decir, llenando la sarten para que lo frito no toque el fondo de la misma (lo otro no es freír, es hacer a la plancha) con aceite de a 5-6 euros el litro para luego tirarlo, pero si es así, me alegro mucho por usted.


----------



## Cormac (20 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y no coincide eso con lo que estaba diciendo? Que freír en AOVE de un solo uso tiene un coste económico elevado. Y que freír de verdad requiere usar una cantidad considerable de aceite para luego tirar la mayor parte (o si no, reutilizarlo pese a estar requemadillo).
> 
> No sé si su economía está para freír (pescado o huevos, tanto da) como se fríe, es decir, llenando la sarten para que lo frito no toque el fondo de la misma (lo otro no es freír, es hacer a la plancha) con aceite de a 5-6 euros el litro para luego tirarlo, pero si es así, me alegro mucho por usted.



Eso no es freir. Es hacer una guarrada.
Te frío un trozo de carne y dudo mucho que sepas si lo he bañado en aceite o le he puesto el indispensable para freírlo.
Oiga usted habla en primera persona para referirse como pobre y que tiene que usar aceite de girasol. Es lo que se entiende. Que no hay nada malo, ojo, que igual mañana perdemos el curro mi mujer y yo y soy mas pobre que las ratas y me pasa igual que a usted.
Por otra parte espero sinceramente que su economía vaya mejor.

Enviando desde mi Iphone 7


----------



## VOTIN (20 Jun 2017)

Alguien sabe si hay relacion entre la reduccion de la autofagia con el consumo de farinaceos?
Segun el premio nobel yoshinori ohsumi esta directamentante asociado al sedentarismo
Y como los farinaceos y el sedentarismo van unidos puede haber relacion
Realmente no se casi nada sobre esto,pero como este es un foro de enteraos pues lo pongo
Por si alguien sabe algo que lo exponga


----------



## Indignado (20 Jun 2017)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> Es más cada vez que salgo por las mañanas (cuando puedo) a correr me meto entre pecho y espalda media barra tostada con aceite de oliva y medio litro de zumo de naranja natural, y por lo que he leído ahora resulta que eso no es un buen desayuno¿?.



Esto es el desayuno de una persona adicta al azúcar , harina+ fructosa ::


----------



## sada (20 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Muchacha, es que quereis pasar de no hacer nada a hacerlo absolutamente todo y eso no puede ser porque pasa lo que pasa, que pillas unas sobrecargas y agujetones tremendos y el siguiente paso es decir....si es que esto del ejercicio no es para mí y abandonarlo todo.
> 
> Pilla una rutina lo más básica posible para tu nivel (que debe de ser muy poquito) para comenzar y según te vayas acondicionando vas subiendo un poquitín el nivel y mejorando.
> 
> ...



que va si solo hago 2 días ala semana...hice el domingo pero no hacia desde el martes. y no te creas q tanto 11 minutos como mucho luego ya no di más. eso si tengo unas agujetas de agárrate. esty haciendo la bbg de la kayla esa la australiana pero la 1, que es para novatos.:´´(


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Eso no es freir. Es hacer una guarrada.
> Te frío un trozo de carne y dudo mucho que sepas si lo he bañado en aceite o le he puesto el indispensable para freírlo.
> Oiga usted habla en primera persona para referirse como pobre y que tiene que usar aceite de girasol. Es lo que se entiende. Que no hay nada malo, ojo, que igual mañana perdemos el curro mi mujer y yo y soy mas pobre que las ratas y me pasa igual que a usted.
> Por otra parte espero sinceramente que su economía vaya mejor.
> ...



Lo siento, pero no.

Freír es sumergir en aceite hirviendo. Es una cuestión semántica.

Lo que usted hará será cocinar a la plancha, aceitando la misma para que la carne no se pegue. Y me parece fetén, pero eso no es freír.

Para freír pescado rebozado, el pescado tiene que flotar en el aceite.

Y para freír un huevo, igual. Si no, no sale puntilla, y eso ni es huevo frito, ni es ná.

Sobre lo de autodenominarme pobre: pues todo es relativo, claro. Soy más pobre que algunos y menos que otros. Y gracias a que me considero pobre (pero no indigente, como solía decir mi madre) y como tal, tengo que hacer por no tirar el dinero, me consta que vivo más desahogado que otras personas de mi entorno que apañan bastante mejor que yo, pero que tienen un agujero en cada mano.
´
Pero si me miro en el espejo de mis ancestros (algunos de los cuales tenían servicio de librea y guante blanco), pues la verdad es que con las generaciones hemos ido a menos.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> *que va si solo hago 2 días ala semana...hice el domingo pero no hacia desde el martes. y no te creas q tanto 11 minutos como mucho luego ya no di más. eso si tengo unas agujetas de agárrate. esty haciendo la bbg de la kayla esa la australiana pero la 1, que es para novatos* :´´(



Pero es que eso es mucho más duro de lo que parece y no es ni mucho menos para novatos en el ejercicio. Lo primero que tiene que hacer uno es asumir el nivel que tiene y el tuyo no es ese así que tienes que comenzar más abajo.

Haz los mismos ejercicio pero descansando entre cada serie minuto o minuto y medio, 2-3 series de cada ejercicio. 3 días a la semana dejando mínimo un dia entero de descanso entre sesión y sesión. Después un poco cardio 20-30 minutos y ya está. Con el tiempo eso se va haciendo más fácil y entonces se sube otro poquitín el nivel y así.

Nunca hagas dos días seguidos porque te va a pasar lo que te está pasando, que vas a rabiar y vas a perder más que ganar.

Así es como la gente como tú tiene que comenzar y no con un programa que por mucho que diga nivel 1 por ahora no es para tí porque es nivel básico si....pero para gente acondicionada y avanzada y no para principiantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (20 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> que va si solo hago 2 días ala semana...hice el domingo pero no hacia desde el martes. y no te creas q tanto 11 minutos como mucho luego ya no di más. eso si tengo unas agujetas de agárrate. esty haciendo la bbg de la kayla esa la australiana pero la 1, que es para novatos.:´´(



Buenas.

¿no os convence el método hist para hacer deporte? Lo digo por lo de los periodos de descanso, agujetas, etc que comentáis.

Puede que ya haya salido en el hilo (es muy grande ya) pero aquí lo resumen:

La Meteo que viene: LOS BENEFICIOS PARA LA SALUD DEL ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD CON PESAS O CON TU PROPIO CUERPO (High Intensity Strength Training)

También voy a intentar que mi madre empiece:

La Meteo que viene: ENTRENAMIENTO DE PESAS (HIST) PARA ANCIANOS, LA MEJOR FORMA DE MEJORAR SU ESPERANZA DE VIDA Y DE VIDA SANA E INDEPENDIENTE

Me he leído el libro "Body by science" y la verdad es que lo que dice suena bien, claro que soy un lego en la materia.

Saludos


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (20 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Estás gordo pese a matarte corriendo 50 km y haciendo gañanadas y todavía lo preguntas. Tu peso sano son 70 kilos, no 75.
> 
> Claro que es un buen desayuno, panazo, aceitazo y medio litro de azúcar de naranja. Eso desayunan todos los camioneros y mira qué bien están todos.



Culpa mía x perder el tiempo entrando al hilo.
Mi peso sano como tú dices es 74 listo


----------



## VOTIN (20 Jun 2017)

Te recomiendo este libro
Alimentación Para Deportistas (DIETA DUKAN): Amazon.es: ALVARO CAMPILLO SOTO: Libros





Te enteras de como funciona,uno de los mejores libros que he leido,asi sabras porque lo haces mal y como mejorar
Por otra parte no es importante nunca el peso sino tu porcentaje de grasa,asi se mide si estas bien o no
Una persona puede estar obesa con tu peso y otra estar cachas


----------



## JoseTojeiro (20 Jun 2017)

piru dijo:


> Cierto: te sientas a comer y lo primero que buscas es al puto pan, eso sí que es síndrome de abstinencia y no la mariconada de la heroína.




Los que no probais nada de azucar refinado, notais menos atontamiento que cuando uno se atiborraba de azucar?.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Jun 2017)

JoseTojeiro dijo:


> Los que no probais nada de azucar refinado, notais menos atontamiento que cuando uno se atiborraba de azucar?.



Si estudias o haces una labor cognitiva intensa,es mejor el azucar
Para efectos explosivos de ejercicio o recuperacion rapida el azucar
para el dia a dia es mejor la grasa,no tienes picos y vas relajado en actividad cotidiana
Para ejecicios de larga duracion tambien mejor las grasas,mejor recuperacion y menos casancio pero menor rendimiento
Pero como siempre al igual que toda droga su consumo tiene efectos secundarios,azucar y harinas te engordan como un gorrino y te enganchan


----------



## Futuroscuro (20 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Estás gordo pese a matarte corriendo 50 km y haciendo gañanadas y todavía lo preguntas. Tu peso sano son 70 kilos, no 75.
> 
> Claro que es un buen desayuno, panazo, aceitazo y medio litro de azúcar de naranja. Eso desayunan todos los camioneros y mira qué bien están todos.



Yo mido 1,77 y peso 75 kilos, y parece que estoy demasiado delgado, todo el mundo me dice que pare de perder peso porque ya es exagerado, como tu afirmación.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jun 2017)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> Culpa mía x perder el tiempo entrando al hilo.
> Mi peso sano como tú dices es 74 listo



Tu peso sano depende de tu % de grasa y músculo.

Se puede pesar poco y ser grasudo, como se puede pesar mucho y ser puro músculo.

Cuando enfermé la primera vez, hará casi 20 años, llegué a pesar menos de 69 kg.

Parecía un puto yonki (por eso y porque me tiré un mes y pico hospitalizado y tenía las venas de los brazos finas de las vías), marcando costilla, cara chupada, piernas de palillo...

Pues ni por esas desaparecieron las _manboobs_ ni la lorza abdominal.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jun 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> *Buenas.
> 
> ¿no os convence el método hist para hacer deporte? Lo digo por lo de los periodos de descanso, agujetas, etc que comentáis.
> 
> ...



Ese entreno que se describe en el enlace que has puesto es una variante similar al clásico H/D 4/1/4 y eso no es práctico para una persona "normal" de ninguna de las maneras.

Para no enrollarme mucho, a medio-largo plazo se perderá bastante potencia, explosividad, velocidad, coordinación muscular, etc etc con los riesgos que eso implica para la salud física. El día en que por necesidad tengas que hacer un movimiento rápido y explosivo igual te enteras de lo que vale un peine en el mercado de Rabat.

El entrenamiento de una persona debe de tener movimientos que impliquen velocidad, potencia, explosividad y coordinación muscular.

Una de las cosas que más necesita la gente es coordinación muscular y eso no lo vas a conseguir con las maquinitas sino con las cargadas, sentadillas, pesos muertos, etc etc donde con el tiempo aprenderás a coordinar tus músculos instintivamente para levantar cualquier tipo de peso de forma práctica, potente y explosiva, algo esencial para tu salud física. Y eso te lo aseguro que no lo aprendrás jamás haciendo movimientos superlentos en máquinas donde no discuto que se pueda hipertrofiar y ganar fuerza pero jamás ganarás ninguna coordinación muscular. Y fuerza muscular a secas sin coordinación, potencia, velocidad y explosividad son problemas a medio-largo plazo SI o SI.

Como variante para romper tu rutina está muy bien pero nada más porque ese tipo de entrenamiento solo tiene validez para culturistas interesados en la hipertrofia máxima.

Yo no lo recomiendo pero bueno allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Estás gordo pese a matarte corriendo 50 km y haciendo gañanadas y todavía lo preguntas. Tu peso sano son 70 kilos, no 75.





erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> Culpa mía x perder el tiempo entrando al hilo.
> Mi peso sano como tú dices es 74 listo



Te lo dice un cuerpoescombro que va criticando el físico de los demás sin conocerlo, y cuando le dices que a ver de subir fotos ambos a ver qué tal está cada uno, se raja y te cuenta un cuento.

@brux cabrón tiene que ser muy triste tan poca estima y avergonzarse de tu cuerpo que ni en un foro ni anónimamente tienes valor de enseñar. Típico que no llega ni a follagordas, tan mal estás?? tiene que ser jodido salir de fiesta y que ni los orcos te miren, no?


----------



## VOTIN (20 Jun 2017)

INTRODUCTION

Since our discovery of autophagy in yeast 27 years ago, the primary objective of our research group has been the molecular characterization of autophagy. Through the pioneering use of genetics in our studies, we were able to turn the field of autophagy on its head and trigger an explosion in autophagy research that continues apace. However, there remain many unanswered questions in this field. One major reason that these problems remain unsolved is that the biochemical analysis of autophagy is not straightforward, and it is therefore necessary to undertake innovative work that addresses the mysteries that remain between the genetic and phenotypic characteristics of cells. We have returned our focus to a fundamental level and are now examining the role of autophagy under physiological conditions, considering not only proteins but also nucleic acids, lipids, complexes of these molecules and structural features of their degradation by autophagy. To this end, we draw on the vast body of genetic knowledge available in yeast to use maximize the potential of this model organism, addressing fundamental problems in autophagy research using mass spectrophotometry and other cutting-edge technology.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 12:43 ----------

Basado en estudios de la levadura del pan

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 13:00 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> Te lo dice un cuerpoescombro que va criticando el físico de los demás sin conocerlo, y cuando le dices que a ver de subir fotos ambos a ver qué tal está cada uno, se raja y te cuenta un cuento.
> 
> @brux cabrón tiene que ser muy triste tan poca estima y avergonzarse de tu cuerpo que ni en un foro ni anónimamente tienes valor de enseñar. Típico que no llega ni a follagordas, tan mal estás?? tiene que ser jodido salir de fiesta y que ni los orcos te miren, no?



Tambien tu defiendes el consumo de pan pero el que comes es el que hace el abuelo de Heidi en las montañas


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Te lo dice un cuerpoescombro que va criticando el físico de los demás sin conocerlo, y cuando le dices que a ver de subir fotos ambos a ver qué tal está cada uno, se raja y te cuenta un cuento.
> 
> @brux cabrón tiene que ser muy triste tan poca estima y avergonzarse de tu cuerpo que ni en un foro ni anónimamente tienes valor de enseñar. Típico que no llega ni a follagordas, tan mal estás?? tiene que ser jodido salir de fiesta y que ni los orcos te miren, no?



Así se desquita de su mierda de vida, el pobre. 

Es que ha visto la foto de mi avatar y no ha podido reprimirse. 

Po eso. Volviendo al mensaje original; no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre nutrición pero lo que yo siempre he entendido de lo que me han podido trasmitir médicos y "entendidos" es esto más o menos:

1º El pan es necesario en una dieta.
2º Para "deportistas" los hidratos son fundamentales como combustible.
3º Procurar no comer grasas trans y azúcares. 
4º Fruta, hortalizas y verduras frescas, legumbres, cereales, carne, pescado y alejarse de los refrescos, bollería y la verdad es que poco más. 

¿Qué me estoy perdiendo?.


----------



## Monty (20 Jun 2017)

Mi experiencia:

En diez meses, veinte quilos, de 92 kg a 72 kg.

Mido 1,73.


----------



## boogie boom (20 Jun 2017)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> Así se desquita de su mierda de vida, el pobre.
> 
> Es que ha visto la foto de mi avatar y no ha podido reprimirse.
> 
> ...



Solo que el pan no es necesario y los cereales tampoco. NECESARIO, REPITO. 

Lo demás perfecto.


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Solo que el pan no es necesario y los cereales tampoco. NECESARIO, REPITO.
> 
> Lo demás perfecto.



y qué es necesario, SO MEMO?? que hay que hablaros así.. son "necesarios imprescindibles" los aguacates? la miel? es necesario el queso, o la mantequilla... 

Necesario por sí mismo no hay nada.. más que aire, agua y sol... pedazo alcornoque... lo que hay es una dieta lo más variada posible con todos los alimentos que te sienten y digieras bien.

Jodidos fanáticos desinformadores y destroza salud sois. Si, adelgazar adelgazáis muchos... habría que ver el cambio en una analítica hormonal con los marcadores de tiroides, adrenales y testosterona dando miedo. Pero ehh!! he adelgazao cuñao!! siguiendo el evangelio de 4 "expertos" de un foro de internet!! :::: MAGIA.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 15:16 ----------




Monty dijo:


> Mi experiencia:
> 
> En diez meses, veinte quilos, de 92 kg a 72 kg.
> 
> Mido 1,73.



Y la tiroides temblando, TSH hipotiroideo subclínico por lo menos. Cortisol elevado, y la T en rango mínimo.. pero bueno para un betazo esto último no debería ser problema. Muchos, no todos, pero muchos ya veréis qué risa en unos años las consecuencias de esas bajadas de peso a lo kamikaze con la magia de cortar hidratos y tirarse a la grasa como principal fuente de energía.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 15:21 ----------




VOTIN dijo:


> Tambien tu defiendes el consumo de pan pero el que comes es el que hace el abuelo de Heidi en las montañas



Lo hacen aquí en mi provincia, y la espelta tb se cutiva aquí.. qué hablas de Heidi. En casi todas las provincias cada vez hay más auge de panes tradicionales por fermentación con harinas naturales. Pq por suerte cada vez hay un nicho creciente de gente que valora y paga por la comida real, y no toca un mercacáncer ni las tiendas con panes de mentira ni con un puntero láser.

Otra cosa es que seáis bipolares y creáis que todo es malo y que para conseguir pan bueno tengas que irte a las montañas suizas.


----------



## Futuroscuro (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Y la tiroides temblando, TSH hipotiroideo subclínico por lo menos. Cortisol elevado, y la T en rango mínimo.. pero bueno para un betazo esto último no debería ser problema. Muchos, no todos, pero muchos ya veréis qué risa en unos años las consecuencias de esas bajadas de peso a lo kamikaze con la magia de cortar hidratos y tirarse a la grasa como principal fuente de energía.



No me acojones, yo he perdido 16 kg en 6 meses. He comido de todo, incluso pan, pero para cenar un yogur o poco más, y eso junto con 5 días de deporte a la semana, el domingo al medio día he comido de todo pero con moderación.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Jun 2017)

Seguramente tengas informacion sobre las harinas y el cancer o la diabetes y no la compartes
Venga desembucha
La relacion entre las harinas y la obesidad ya se demostro,ahor toca lo mas gordo


----------



## Indignado (20 Jun 2017)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> Po eso. Volviendo al mensaje original; no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre nutrición pero lo que yo siempre he entendido de lo que me han podido trasmitir médicos y "entendidos" es esto más o menos:
> 
> 1º El pan es necesario en una dieta.
> 2º Para "deportistas" los hidratos son fundamentales como combustible.
> ...



No hay ningún grupo de alimentos que sea imprescindible ,y mucho menos los cereales que pasaron a formar parte de la alimentación humana en el neolítico ; es decir evolucionamos sin cereales .Como la mayoría de pan que se vende en este país es una mierda y mucha población tiene problemas con el glúten : eliminarlo lleva muchos beneficios . 

Si quiere comer cereales que sean 100% integrales ,ojo que el pan etiquetado como integral es en realidad pan blanco con algo de cereal integral

En cuanto lo fundamental que són los hidratos para deportistas , si aceptamos pulpo como animal que compañia , eso no implica que sean hidratos de alta carga glucémica


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> No me acojones, yo he perdido 16 kg en 6 meses. He comido de todo, incluso pan, pero para cenar un yogur o poco más, y eso junto con 5 días de deporte a la semana, el domingo al medio día he comido de todo pero con moderación.



La única forma menos dañina de alquien que perdiera ese peso en tan poco tiempo, es que justo antes lo hubiera ganado igualmente con la misma rapidez.

Ahora, el obseso o con sobrepeso que lleva años así, y que harto de todo un día se calienta y se abraza por las bravas a algo rápido y encima insano, como lo que propagan estos profetas aquí... adelgazar? sí vas a adelgazar a saco, y cuanto más burro más adelgazas. Ahora, tb dependiendo de la edad que tengas, claro no es lo mismo alguien con 22 que con 40, prepárate que se ciernen curvas en los próximos años. De momento irás tirando aprentando adrenales mientras éstas aguanten, y con el sistema simpático dominando en sobreestimulado crónico.

Pero bueno todo esto, estos analfabetos no saben ni de lo que hablo, pq les sacas de los blogs de gurús que leen, de grasa, azucares, insulina, páncreas... y estan como pulpo en garaje. Y mejor casi no saber, así no nos enteramos de lo que no nos gusta..


Como el zapatitos, vaya personaje. Cuando digo que estas cosas es prudente supervisar con analíticas o si no sabes que te lo vea un endocrino... dice.. "para qué voy a mirar nada si estoy bien.. es tontería"... para qué pasar la itv a coches que funcionan bien, es tontería.. cuando se estropeen entonces ya vamos xDD

El mismo que en otro hilo me decía que si exprimías una naranja en casa para hacer zumo que perdías no se cuántas vitaminas y minerales xDDDDDDD

Espero que seáis conscientes de los personajes en los que depositáis confianza en un foro. Pero no hacer caso ni a mi ni a nadie... leer, leer y leer más.. contrastar mil cosas, y al final con un poco de research aprenderéis mucho. 

Este hilo es una parodia, los 4 elementos de aquí que se sienten triunfadores por haber dejado de ser gordos y ahora van de expertos dando lecciones, mucho ojo con leer aquí para los incautos, que sí, puedes adelgazar, pero a nivel metabólico y hormonal la puedes CAGAR PERO BIEN. Y eso ya os digo que es más jodido de arreglar que unos kgs de más. Hacer las cosas bien y con cabeza... ahh y no, ni los hidratos ni el pan son malos, ni mataron a Kennedy, ni tienen la culpa de todos los males del mundo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> y qué es necesario SO MEMO?? que hay que hablaros así? son "necesarios" los aguacates? la miel? es necesario el queso, o la mantequilla...
> 
> Necesario por sí mismo no nada, pedazo alcornoque... lo que hay es una dieta lo más variada posible con todos los alimentos que te sienten y digieras bien.
> 
> Jodidos fanáticos desinformadores y destroza salud sois. Si, adelgazar adelgazáis muchos... habría que ver el cambio en una analítica hormonal con los marcadores de tiroides, adrenales y testosterona dando miedo. Pero ehhh, he adelgazao cuñao!! :::: MAGIA.





Necesarios son los aminoácidos y ácidos grasos esenciales
Necesarias son las vitaminas
Necesarios son los minerales y oligoelementos
Necesaria es el agua

Necesarias, en resumen, son aquellas cosas sin las que la palmamos.

¿Sabe lo que no son necesarios para nuestra supervivencia? Los carbohidratos.

Y aunque lo fueran, de todas las posibles fuentes disponibles, el pan y los cereales no son ni de lejos las más interesantes



> Y la tiroides temblando, TSH hipotiroideo subclínico por lo menos. Cortisol elevado, y la T en rango mínimo.. pero bueno para un betazo esto último no debería ser problema.



Cortisol elevado porque lo dice usted.

La regulación de la glucemia sólo tira de cortisol en casos extremos, para todo lo demás, con el glucagón vas que te matas.

De hecho, precisamente una dieta sin azúcares y harinas refinadas permite una glucemia *mucho más estable* que tiene que recurrir al cortisol con *mucha menos frecuencia* que la típica dieta de *montaña rusa glucémica* consecuencia de meter una cantidad desproporcionada e innecesaria de carbohidratos rápidos a una población *eminentemente sedentaria*.

Sobre la tiroides, ya me contará por qué va a sufrir bajo el supuesto de que se obvie pan, azúcar y harinas refinadas, pero se consuman hidratos suficientes de fuentes menos insulinogénicas...

...que no es que bajo el supuesto de una dieta baja o muy baja en carbohidratos le pase nada a la tiroides: los bajos niveles de actividad tiroidea en ese caso no son síntoma de daño, sino un *mecanismo adaptativo totalmente reversible* para conservar tejido muscular en un entorno en el que los requisitos de glucosa se cubren principalmente por gluconeogénesis, pero dichos requisitos están severamente reducidos porque la mayor parte del cuerpo está funcionando con cuerpos cetónicos.

De los creadores de _la cetosis es mu mala, los diabéticos y alcohólicos palman de cetoacidosis_, llega _sus joderéis la tiroides, mirad como vuestros niveles de hormonas tiroideas se parecen a los de los enfermos de Hashimoto y aquejados de déficit de yodo_...

Como si fuera lo mismo una *respuesta adaptativa natural* que las consecuencias de un *trastorno autoinmune* o una *carencia severa de determinados oligoelementos*.

Reducir la ingesta de carbohidratos no destruye la tiroides, ni los carbohidratos son un sustrato imprescindible para la fabricación de hormonas tiroideas.

Las reducciones en la concentración de T3 que experimentan los que reducen su ingesta de carbohidratos se deben, simple y llanamente, a que ese tipo de alimentación *requiere una regulación tiroidea distinta*, en la que prima la conservación de masa magra, punto.

Váyase a asustar viejas, que aquí sus espantajos no cuelan


----------



## boogie boom (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> y qué es necesario, SO MEMO?? que hay que hablaros así.. son "necesarios imprescindibles" los aguacates? la miel? es necesario el queso, o la mantequilla...
> 
> Necesario por sí mismo no hay nada.. más que aire, agua y sol... pedazo alcornoque... lo que hay es una dieta lo más variada posible con todos los alimentos que te sienten y digieras bien.
> 
> ...



Él dijo que en primer lugar EL PAN ERA NECESARIO (según lo que había oído y leído). Y yo dije que NO. En vez de decir que estás de acuerdo -porque tu pones después que no hay nada necesitario- ME INSULTAS.

y aparte de esto. Los hidratos son necesariosen cierta medida, y más para deportistas, aunque se puede prescindir de vez en cuando de ellos para manejar los cuerpos cetónicos y ser más maleable. Pero ¿por qué coger los hidratos del pan cuando se pueden coger de las hortalizas, legumbres, arroz,...? El mayor problema, como se ha repetido miles de veces aquí, son los procesados, grasas trans, harinas refinadas/gluten, azúcar. Lo que más me jode es que ocultas que estás de acuerdo.

Y vuelta al jodido pan: no, no es nada fácil encontrar una panadería que tengan pan de verdad. No creo que llegue ni al 1% del pan que hay en el país. Y llamas a todo el mundo estúpido porque no sabe comprar y es un inculto. Vas a tener que cerrar tu panadería, la gente se da cuenta.

La REALIDAD es que la gente compra el PAN DE MIERDA. Ese es el que compra y por eso se puede decir con todas las letras que EL PAN QUE SE COME EN ESTE PAÍS ES MUY DAÑINO. Y además se come en casi todas las comidas, y en todas las casas. No me lo invento.

Y me cago en todo con la historia de que si no se come pan (que no hidratos) vas a tener problemas hormonales y te vas a ir a la tumba y al infierno. HAY MUCHOS HIDRATOS MEJORES QUE EL PAN. 

Punto y reportado por insultar.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Jun 2017)

La verdad
Por mucho que se cabree el compañero tonto,dejar de comer pan no produce efectos negativos y a mucha gente le arregla la vida
Con probar es suficiente y si no se va bien pues vuelta a ser un walking hungrybread


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> y qué es necesario, SO MEMO?? que hay que hablaros así.. son "necesarios imprescindibles" los aguacates? la miel? es necesario el queso, o la mantequilla...
> 
> Necesario por sí mismo no hay nada.. más que aire, agua y sol... pedazo alcornoque... lo que hay es una dieta lo más variada posible con todos los alimentos que te sienten y digieras bien.
> 
> Jodidos fanáticos desinformadores y destroza salud sois. Si, adelgazar adelgazáis muchos... habría que ver el cambio en una analítica hormonal con los marcadores de tiroides, adrenales y testosterona dando miedo. Pero ehh!! he adelgazao cuñao!! siguiendo el evangelio de 4 "expertos" de un foro de internet!! :::: MAGIA.





Me meto para decirte que el forero al que respondes e insultas está contestando a un comentario en el que dice que los médicos dicen que hay 5 puntos esenciales y el primero dice EL PAN ES NECESARIO.

Él ha respondido diciendo que ese punto es erróneo puesto que no es necesario. Si hubiera otro punto que dijera "la miel es necesaria" también diría que no lo es.

No sé exactamente cuál es tu problema ni por qué tienes esas crisis nerviosas en las que te pones a insultar a todo el mundo. Todos tus comentarios son descalificaciones continuas, insultos y ninguneos. Hay comentarios tuyos en los que aportas (e incluso llegas a estar de acuerdo con muchos a los que insultas), pero todo está manchado de esa actitud atacante e insultante.

Controla el stress, no te está haciendo nada bien ni a ti ni a todos los que entramos al hilo a leer vuestras aportaciones.

PD. Agradezco a todos (incluido elmastonto) los que estáis aportando cosas al hilo. Es verdaderamente interesante.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> La única forma menos dañina de alquien que perdiera ese peso en tan poco tiempo, es que justo antes lo hubiera ganado igualmente con la misma rapidez.
> 
> Ahora, el obseso o con sobrepeso que lleva años así, y que harto de todo un día se calienta y se abraza por las bravas a algo rápido y encima insano, como lo que propagan estos profetas aquí... adelgazar? sí vas a adelgazar a saco, y cuanto más burro más adelgazas. Ahora, tb dependiendo de la edad que tengas, claro no es lo mismo alguien con 22 que con 40, prepárate que se ciernen curvas en los próximos años. De momento irás tirando aprentando adrenales mientras éstas aguanten, y con el sistema simpático dominando en sobreestimulado crónico.
> 
> ...



Según tú, ¿qué tiene que hacer un obeso para adelgazar?

Soy todo oídos y tal


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

Insulto a la inteligencia es leer algunas perlas que escribís. Como que los hidratos se queman sólo con ejercicio intenso y en reposo se queman grasas. Esto, dicho así, es definitivamente falso como norma. Una persona, cuando su metabolismo está ok, y con hidratos como base de energía, 50% o más... puede utilizar todos los hidratos y más vía glicólsis vía fosforilación oxidativa, que es la forma más eficiente de generar energía, es como su nombre indica glucosa (glicólsis =obvious) y es... atneción... AERÓBICA!!!

Vosotros confundías la glicólisis anaeróbica, ATP/PC y láctica... que es lo que habláis de ejercicio intenso.. y creéis que los hidratos sólo se queman en esa vía cuando hay otras dos, y que son repito AERÓBICAS. Una persona puede en reposo estar quemando más hidratos que grasas y eso se puede ver mediante gasometría mirando el RQ.

Claro que si no le das hidratos, y consumes a base de grasa, el cuerpo por cojones se va a adaptar a la grasa, que es una via energética secundaria, y tener los depósitos de glucógeno muscular a medio gas... de ahí ese tono "flaquigrasivo" de muchos paleos, aun estando secos y marcando abs... es un look como gastado, vacío...

El pan no es necesario ni lo es ningún alimento... lo que tp es necesario es ir por la vida metiendo miedo con unos alimentos pq se ha puesto de moda decirlo.. que a la mayoria de obesos lo están por comer mierda, comer mucho y no mover un dedo. Con volverse un poco activo, tp un loco del deporte, si comes mucha bollería y fruta pues bajarla un poco, Y SER MÁS EQUILIBRADO.. así poco a poco, mes a mes, año a año irás mejorando y recuperando un peso más ideal, y de forma más SANA que las barbaridades que promovéis aquí de bajar HCs por debajo de 40% "pq así bajas más rápido". TONTADAS.

Lo que no sabéis es que más allá de la insulina, y antes que esta, la tiroides es la glándula maestra del cuerpo -quizá junto con la hipófisis- y el "metrónomo" del cuerpo, y nada que hagas que afecte al perfecto funcionamiento de ésta va a ser siempre para peor... ya no para cuestión de peso/estética, sino mucho más allá. 

Cuantos más hidratos manejéis, cuando más sensibilidad a la insulina más podréis manejar con la mínima insulina posible, a más glucosa como fuente de energía mejor eficiencia de la tiroides y producción de CO2. Pero los detalles los tenéis que buscar vosotros si tenéis curiosidad, yo no estoy aquí para dar clases de endocrinología, entre otras cosas no me dedico a esto, pero cualquiera con dos dedos de frente -que dudo que algunos aquí los tengan- puede aprender bastante más allá de dogmas y ideologías de moda.


De todos modos esto no lo digo ya para vosotros que ya habéis sido "abducidos" y no querréis despertar del matrix en que vivís y que todo parece ideal. No. Esto va para los pocos incautos "vírgenes" que caigan por aquí, para incitarles a ver más allá, a no dejarse llevar por lo fácil ni por las modas, A APRENDER. Mis post aquí son contados los pocos más que voy a escribir, se perderán en el hilo como lágrimas en la lluvia (LOL) y quedarán enterrados de nuevo por los "expertos" que esos no dudéis que seguirán con su misión de expandir su mensaje. Con el tiempo, confío en que alguno encuentre una voz discordante y le invite a aprender por sí mismo, a leer sitios más allá de los blogs de moda... la información no suele llegar fácil de repente, SE CONSTRUYE a base de leer, leer y leer.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> La única forma menos dañina de alquien que perdiera ese peso en tan poco tiempo, es que justo antes lo hubiera ganado igualmente con la misma rapidez.
> 
> Ahora, el obseso o con sobrepeso que lleva años así, y que harto de todo un día se calienta y se abraza por las bravas a algo rápido y encima insano, como lo que propagan estos profetas aquí... adelgazar? sí vas a adelgazar a saco, y cuanto más burro más adelgazas. Ahora, tb dependiendo de la edad que tengas, claro no es lo mismo alguien con 22 que con 40, prepárate que se ciernen curvas en los próximos años. De momento irás tirando aprentando adrenales mientras éstas aguanten, y con el sistema simpático dominando en sobreestimulado crónico.



O a lo mejor lo que pasa es que tu obesidad era fruto de un desequilibrio hormonal que te llevaba a ir acumulando grasa de forma paulatina, y al reequilibrar tu sistema endocrino tu cuerpo gravita de forma natural hacia su peso normal.



> Pero bueno todo esto, estos analfabetos no saben ni de lo que hablo, pq les sacas de los blogs de gurús que leen, de grasa, azucares, insulina, páncreas... y estan como pulpo en garaje. Y mejor casi no saber, así no nos enteramos de lo que no nos gusta..



O igual sí que sabemos de qué hablamos, porque no nos tragamos la primera milonga (ni el primer cuento de asustaviejas) que nos cuentan, sino que contrastamos información de diferentes fuentes, buscamos fuentes primarias, evaluamos su relevancia estadística y su aplicabilidad a nuestro caso concreto, y sacamos nuestras propias conclusiones.

Aunque claro, me figuro que resulta más cómodo ir de erudito que no se rebaja a rebatir los argumentos ajenos porque son todos semianalfabetos indignos de respuesta...

...una postura francamente conveniente, cuando se carece, de hecho, de esa respuesta.




> Espero que seáis conscientes de los personajes en los que depositáis confianza en un foro. Pero no hacer caso ni a mi ni a nadie... leer, leer y leer más.. contrastar mil cosas, y al final con un poco de research aprenderéis mucho.
> 
> Este hilo es una parodia, los 4 elementos de aquí que se sienten triunfadores por haber dejado de ser gordos y ahora van de expertos dando lecciones, mucho ojo con leer aquí para los incautos, que sí, puedes adelgazar, pero a nivel metabólico y hormonal la puedes CAGAR PERO BIEN. Y eso ya os digo que es más jodido de arreglar que unos kgs de más. Hacer las cosas bien y con cabeza... ahh y no, ni los hidratos ni el pan son malos, ni mataron a Kennedy, ni tienen la culpa de todos los males del mundo.



Breaking news: si haces lowcarb te quedarás ciego, te saldrán granos y pelo en las palmas de las manos, e irás al infierno.

Y en otro orden de cosas, el pan (malo) y los hidratos (refinados) no mataron a Kennedy, ni a Manolete, pero sí que facilitan la aparición de la diabetes tipo 2, que es responsable directa del 3,3% de los fallecidos en USA de más de 30 años, y se postula que responsable indirecta de casi otro 10%.

Cientos de miles de muertos al año (aunque ni Kennedy, ni Manolete, lo admito)


----------



## destru (20 Jun 2017)

Yo siempre he pensado que el pan es para 
"hinchar de barato", pues veo que no iba desencaminado.


----------



## Monty (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Y la tiroides temblando, TSH hipotiroideo subclínico por lo menos. Cortisol elevado, y la T en rango mínimo.. pero bueno para un betazo esto último no debería ser problema. Muchos, no todos, pero muchos ya veréis qué risa en unos años las consecuencias de esas bajadas de peso a lo kamikaze con la magia de cortar hidratos y tirarse a la grasa como principal fuente de energía.



Lo que tiembla es el coño de tu madre cuando se la follan los clientes.

¿Qué coño sabes tú de mi vida?, hijo de la grandísima puta.

¿Qué sabes, cabrón, de mi alimentación y de mis analíticas?

Me vas a comer la polla, pedazo de maricona a sueldo escondida detrás de un seudónimo.

Que, por cierto, te viene como anillo al dedo, que más tonto no puedes ser... Si lo eres más, te meas encima.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Insulto a la inteligencia es leer algunas perlas que escribís. Como que los hidratos se queman sólo con ejercicio intenso y en reposo se queman grasas. Esto, dicho así, es definitivamente falso como norma. Una persona, cuando su metabolismo está ok, y con hidratos como base de energía, 50% o más... puede utilizar todos los hidratos y más vía glicólsis vía fosforilación oxidativa, que es la forma más eficiente de generar energía, es como su nombre indica glucosa (glicólsis =obvious) y es... atneción... AERÓBICA!!!



A ver si va a ser un problema de comprensión lectora...

¿No será que lo que se decía es que con ejercicio intenso sólo se quema glucosa?

¿Y que con ejercicio moderado o en reposo se pueden quemar también grasas? 



> Vosotros confundías la glicólisis anaeróbica, ATP/PC y láctica... que es lo que habláis de ejercicio intenso.. y creéis que los hidratos sólo se queman en esa vía cuando hay otras dos, y que son repito AERÓBICAS. Una persona puede en reposo estar quemando más hidratos que grasas y eso se puede ver mediante gasometría mirando el RQ.



O a lo mejor usted prejuzga.



> Claro que si no le das hidratos, y consumes a base de grasa, el cuerpo por cojones se va a adaptar a la grasa, que es una via energética secundaria, y tener los depósitos de glucógeno muscular a medio gas... de ahí ese tono "flaquigrasivo" de muchos paleos, aun estando secos y marcando abs... es un look como gastado, vacío...



Secundaria porque lo dice usted. Durante miles de años el ser humano cazador-recolector ha tenido que sobrevivir anualmente a la escasez de hidratos del invierno-primavera, tanto tiempo como vivía en la abundancia de hidratos del verano-otoño.

Porque hace 10.000 años el hombre descubriera que podía producir grandes cantidades de hidratos cultivando la tierra y almacenarlos para consumirlos durante el invierno, no creo que vaya a haberse modificado significativamente la codificación genética para darle preponderancia a la glicólisis sobre la oxidación de las grasas: en el devenir de la evolución, 10.000 años son un suspiro...



> El pan no es necesario ni lo es ningún alimento... lo que tp es necesario es ir por la vida metiendo miedo con unos alimentos pq se ha puesto de moda decirlo..



¿Meter miedo con los alimentos, mal, pero meter miedo con el hipotiroidismo, bien?

Un poco de doble rasero ¿no?



> que a la mayoria de obesos lo están por comer mierda, comer mucho y no mover un dedo.



THIS

Esta es la falacia en la que vivimos desde hace 50 años, que nos ha dado la mayor epidemia de obesidad de la historia, que está más que demostrado que es FALSA, y que se repite una y otra vez.

NO

La culpa no es del gordo que come mal y se mueve poco.

La culpa es de quien le ha dicho que comer mal es comer bien, y de quien le ha dicho que la obesidad se soluciona moviéndose más...

Pese a que una y otra vez, los estudios poblacionales más reputados han DESMENTIDO esa hipótesis que (encima) TODOS SABEMOS QUE ES FALSA porque estamos hartos de ver a la gente seguirla y fracasar estrepitosamente.



> Con volverse un poco activo, tp un loco del deporte, si comes mucha bollería y fruta pues bajarla un poco, Y SER MÁS EQUILIBRADO.. así poco a poco, mes a mes, año a año irás mejorando y recuperando un peso más ideal, y de forma más SANA que las barbaridades que promovéis aquí de bajar HCs por debajo de 40% "pq así bajas más rápido". TONTADAS.



Otra trola.
Eso que usted describe NO HA PASADO JAMÁS. Las veces que tal cosa ha sucedido no ha sido a causa de "moverse más y comer más equilibrado", sino a pesar de ello.



> Lo que no sabéis es que más allá de la insulina, y antes que esta, la tiroides es la glándula maestra del cuerpo -quizá junto con la hipófisis- y el "metrónomo" del cuerpo, y nada que hagas que afecte al perfecto funcionamiento de ésta va a ser siempre para peor... ya no para cuestión de peso/estética, sino mucho más allá.



La pregunta sería ¿Cuál es el perfecto funcionamiento de la tiroides?

¿Tenerla fabricando hormonas a todo trapo?

¿O racionar su uso con una alimentación que no requiera bombear hormonas tiroideas a full, día y noche, invierno y verano?

¿Los niveles "normales" de hormonas tiroideas son los normales, o son consecuencia de una mala alimentación?



> Cuantos más hidratos manejéis, cuando más sensibilidad a la insulina más podréis manejar con la mínima insulina posible, a más glucosa como fuente de energía mejor eficiencia de la tiroides y producción de CO2.



"Cuantos más hidratos manejéis" y "cuanta más sensibilidad a la insulina" son proposiciones opuestas, ya que cuantos más hidratos obligas a tu cuerpo a manejar, peor es la sensibilidad a la insulina.

También me llama la atención su acepción de "eficiencia de la tiroides", según la cual, cuanto más trabaja la tiroides, más eficiente es.

¿No sería más lógico pensar que cuanto MENOS tiene que trabajar, más eficiente es?



> Pero los detalles los tenéis que buscar vosotros si tenéis curiosidad, yo no estoy aquí para dar clases de endocrinología, entre otras cosas no me dedico a esto, pero cualquiera con dos dedos de frente -que dudo que algunos aquí los tengan- puede aprender bastante más allá de dogmas y ideologías de moda.
> 
> 
> De todos modos esto no lo digo ya para vosotros que ya habéis sido "abducidos" y no querréis despertar del matrix en que vivís y que todo parece ideal. No. Esto va para los pocos incautos "vírgenes" que caigan por aquí, para incitarles a ver más allá, a no dejarse llevar por lo fácil ni por las modas, A APRENDER. Mis post aquí son contados los pocos más que voy a escribir, se perderán en el hilo como lágrimas en la lluvia (LOL) y quedarán enterrados de nuevo por los "expertos" que esos no dudéis que seguirán con su misión de expandir su mensaje. Con el tiempo, confío en que alguno encuentre una voz discordante y le invite a aprender por sí mismo, a leer sitios más allá de los blogs de moda... la información no suele llegar fácil de repente, SE CONSTRUYE a base de leer, leer y leer.



Como no se construye es a base de descalificar.

Lo que me decepciona hondamente es que para lograr un post en el que exponga argumentos interesantes que merezca la pena meditar e investigar, siente la necesidad imperiosa de regalarnos con 10 o 12 en los que no dice nada más que que somos todos lelos y usted no.


----------



## vienedelejos (20 Jun 2017)

Veo leyendo las últimas páginas que, para argumentar algunas posturas en contra de lo que propone este hilo, se ha llegado ya al nivel de poner directamente fotos de panaderías ::


----------



## Leunam (20 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ese entreno que se describe en el enlace que has puesto es una variante similar al clásico H/D 4/1/4 y eso no es práctico para una persona "normal" de ninguna de las maneras.
> 
> Para no enrollarme mucho, a medio-largo plazo se perderá bastante potencia, explosividad, velocidad, coordinación muscular, etc etc con los riesgos que eso implica para la salud física. El día en que por necesidad tengas que hacer un movimiento rápido y explosivo igual te enteras de lo que vale un peine en el mercado de Rabat.
> 
> ...



No sé qué es el H/D 4/1/4

No puedo aportar al respecto por desconocimiento, pero en el libro razonan y documentan justo lo contrario, el eje central es mejorar la salud a largo plazo, ancianos incluidos. Me ha resultado una lectura muy interesante. 

Si alguno se anima a leerlo, podemos comentarlo. 

Saludos


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jun 2017)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> ---------



*1º El pan es necesario en una dieta.*

Rotundamente *NO*

El mismísimo elmastonto después de darle un millón y medio de vueltas ha reconocido que mi alimentación es *COMPLETA* y que no le falta ningún tipo de nutriente. Y yo llevo muchísimo años sin probar el pan. Por tanto si mi dieta es completa en nutrientes y no contiene pan, eso solo quiere decir que el pan *NO ES NECESARIO EN UNA DIETA*

2º Para "deportistas" los hidratos son fundamentales como combustible.*

En un deportista de élite y de competición rotundamente SI

En un deportistas aficionado y/o por salud rotundamente NO porque se puede hacer perfectamente deporte sin ellos. A más bajo nivel y con menos intensidad pero se puede.

3º Procurar no comer grasas trans y azúcares. 

SI, cuanto más te alejes de ellos muchísimo mejor. Azúcares naturales de la fruta, miel se pueden tomar en ciertos momentos.

4º Fruta, hortalizas y verduras frescas, legumbres, cereales, carne, pescado y alejarse de los refrescos, bollería y la verdad es que poco más.

SI 

¿Qué me estoy perdiendo?

Te estás perdiendo en que al pan por el procesado de su harina (convertida en la práctica en azúcar con fibra, germen de trigo, vitaminas y minerales añadidos) y por sus aditivos no se puede considerar como un alimento sino como un bollo y una droga adictiva.

Saludos.*


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

Monty dijo:


> Lo que tiembla es el coño de tu madre cuando se la follan los clientes.
> 
> ¿Qué coño sabes tú de mi vida?, hijo de la grandísima puta.
> 
> ...



Pero a tí, despues de haber bajado 20kg, en serio alguien te come algo?? típico flacazo escombro grasivo y encima hipotiroideo. Hasta las putas tendrían que hacer estómago ante semejante panorama.

Mi madre bien, gracias


----------



## Monty (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Pero a tí, despues de haber bajado 20kg, en serio alguien te come algo?? típico flacazo escombro grasivo y encima hipotiroideo. Hasta las putas tendrían que hacer estómago ante semejante panorama.



Si me citas, cita mi mensaje entero, maricona.


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

Monty dijo:


> Si me citas, cita mi mensaje entero, maricona.



Hecho!!

----------------------------


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Jun 2017)

Pero bueno, os demuestra en el mensaje 9617 (ayer 2.54h) que Elmastonto es un CM "de libro" de la industria azucarera y ¿ seguís discutiendo con él? 

Debatir con un CM es imposible y malo para la salud, porque siempre tiende a embrollarlo todo para meter con calzador su mensaje.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jun 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> *No sé qué es el H/D 4/1/4
> 
> No puedo aportar al respecto por desconocimiento, pero en el libro razonan y documentan justo lo contrario, el eje central es mejorar la salud a largo plazo, ancianos incluidos. Me ha resultado una lectura muy interesante.
> 
> ...



H/D son las iniciales de *Heavy Duty* técnica de entrenamiento culturista creada por Mike Mentzer y popularizada sobre todo por *Dorian Yates*

4/1/4 es una de las técnicas más usadas por los acérrimos del H/D que consiste en hacer cada repetición con una duración de 4 segundos en la parte concéntrica, 1 segundo de pausa y después otros 4 segundos en su parte excéntrica.

Está más que documentado sus ventajas en la hipertrofia muscular y también están más que documentados sus efectos negativos sobre la coordinación muscular, sistema nervioso, explosividad, velocidad y potencia.

No se que razonamiento utilizarán en tu libro para afirmar que este tipo de entrenamiento ultralentos mejora la funcionalidad del cuerpo humano, pero decenas de miles de culturistas que lo han utilizado y lo siguen utilizando demuestran todo lo contrario. Es muy positivo para la hipertrofia (lo que a ellos les interesa y por tanto por el motivo por lo que lo utilizan) y muy negativo para el desarollo de las demás capacidades del cuerpo humano (coordinación, velocidad, explosividad, potencia, mecanismos nerviosos, etc)

Ellos asumen esos inconvenientes porque es su trabajo y se ganan la vida teniendo los máximos músculos posibles y no por la coordinación muscular o la velocidad.

Que no tengo ningún interés en que hagas una cosa o la otra, solo te digo lo que hay y que si un día comienzas a tener problemas por utilizar asiduamente ese tipo de técnicas que no le eches la culpa a la casualidad o a la mala suerte porque ya estás avisado.

El organismo se adapta a cualquier estímulo y si tú le obligas a ir siempre ultralento se adaptará a esa velocidad y el problema vendrá el día en que tengas que hacer un movimiento brusco al que tu organismo ya no estará adaptado.

El entrenamiento y ejercicio físico debe de tener en su amplia mayoría ejercicios que simulen movimientos que el ser humano hace cotidianamente en su día a día. Levantar un peso con potencia por encima de la cabeza, ir a agacharte y volverte a levantar (sentadilla) trotar un rato, sprintar, dar saltos, levantar un peso con potencia del suelo (Peso Muerto) etc etc etc. Ningún movimiento natural humano implica ir a cámara ultralenta.

¿Qué sentido funcional puede tener levantar un peso en una máquina a cámara lenta? En la práctica ninguno.

Yo alguna vez trabajo superlento pero una semana o dos como mucho por variar la rutina y descansar algo de los grandes pesos, más no se me ocurre ni en sueños porque ya se lo que pasa, lo he visto demasiadas veces.

Pero después allá cada cual que es su vida y su organismo, yo con avisar ya he cumplido.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Hecho!!
> 
> ----------------------------



Joder))))
Rindete ya y reconoce que el azucar ,el pan ,el alcohol y el tabaco es malo
y su uso con moderacion puede no ser muy dañino
Excepto el pan que hace el abuelo de Heidi en los alpes.
Y que el dia que lo prohiban saldran las legiones de walking hungrybread ::






Me voy a leer ahora este libro,a ver si de los trece o catorce que he leido este dice que se puede comer pan
Como tu dices "" lee,lee,lee"
Pero no hay ninguno que diga que el pan no sea malo,quizas los escritos por los años 50,pero los de la ultima decada todos dicen igual


----------



## Leunam (20 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> H/D son las iniciales de *Heavy Duty* técnica de entrenamiento culturista creada por Mike Mentzer y popularizada sobre todo por *Dorian Yates*
> 
> 4/1/4 es una de las técnicas más usadas por los acérrimos del H/D que consiste en hacer cada repetición con una duración de 4 segundos en la parte concéntrica, 1 segundo de pausa y después otros 4 segundos en su parte excéntrica.
> 
> ...



Agradezco tu comentario.

Entiendo que no lo leerás (lo que denominas "mi libro"), pero si alguna vez te animas, estaré encantado de leer tu análisis del mismo, porque aporta mucha información y material sobre por qué es bueno para mejorar la salud, ancianos sobre todo. 

Y resulta convincente para un lego como yo.

Por cierto, habla de Mentzer, pero "su" sistema no es el mismo. 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me voy a leer ahora este libro,a ver si de los trece o catorce que he leido este dice que se puede comer pan
> Como tu dices "" lee,lee,lee"



No suelo leer libros de "nutricionistas", de esos que salen 2382382 cada año, con su fórmula revolucionaria y maravillosísima, y que a cada nuevo re-descubren la rueda. 








No; ya hace mucho, lo primero es haber ido a la base de todo, la que no te dice si tienes que seguir este camino o comer esto o no comer lo otro. Ahí ya se entra en ideología. Primero tienes que ir a la parte más objetiva de la ciencia, la parte más básica, los mecanismos más elementales. Después, sí puedes interpretar y comprender por tí mismo y valorar distintas perspectivas. Pero sin esa base, cualquier nutricionista puede contarte cualquier "teoría", muy lógica, explicada, con estudios y todo. Ya me digas Fung, Asprey, Ludwig... y demás ralea. No es que ellos no sepan; es que al no saber los demás, pueden llevarlos por donde quieran con total facilidad. Eso únelo a la desesperación de la gente por soluciones rápidas, la comodidad del reduccionismo, y más en algo como en biología. Y en ese caldo, es donde se gestan las Dukans, Atkins, Paleos... material para las masas. Alguien que sepa las cala muy bien sin profundizar mucho en lo que dicen, sólo por el "adorno" que llevan alrededor para vender y que canta a leguas.

Aún así, sí hay autores y divulgadores serios sobre ciertos beneficios de dietas ceto o muy bajas en hidratos, sobre todo neurológicos, para ciertas personas con patologías concretas; pero hay que conocer muy bien todo lo que es el "big picture". Yo no soy como estos que ellos lo ven o eres de un equipo o del otro. Ahora, la mayoría de esa gente que hablo no la vais a encontrar en blogs chachis y canales de youtube, ni es de la farándula. Porque es que ese tampoco es su público.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Jun 2017)

Yo animo a todo lurker a que pruebe a vivir sin harinas, ni azúcares, ni procesados durante un mes.

Y luego, si eso, que le haga caso almastonto.


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo animo a todo lurker a que pruebe a vivir sin harinas, *ni azúcares, ni procesados* durante un mes.
> 
> Y luego, si eso, que le haga caso almastonto.



Sabéis que si no manipuláis las cosas y lo que digo, no tenéis nada que hacer xD.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Sabéis que si no manipuláis las cosas y lo que digo, no tenéis nada que hacer xD.



¡¡ SERÁ EN OCTUBRE!!

España elevará su producción de azúcar


Vas a tener que hacer horas extras, vete pidiendo un aumento de sueldo.


*Publicado por Elmastonto , 03/06/2017*

Si tenéis a los tontorrones aquí "expertos" en alimentación y todo siguiéndoles el juego al sistema en la campaña contra el azúcar que ha explotado en la pasada década. Podeís comprobar aquí mismo lo perdidísima que va la gente, igual que hace años condenaban el colesterol o la grasa saturada. Todas estas campañas siempre contando con amplio redil haciendo eco de lo que mandan los medios. 

Mientras tanto toda la mierda industrial adulterada, "light", baja en sal, sin azúcar... y de producción masiva pasando desapercibida gracias a la *cortina de humo del miedo al azúcar, que es algo que se extrae de la caña/remolacha por metodos supersimples no químicos, como el aceite de oliva, y es mucho más natural que todas las sustancias sintéticas artificiales con las que riegan la mayor parte de la comida que consume la gente hoy día.*

Buen conocedor de la industria del azúcar, sí señor


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jun 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> *Agradezco tu comentario.
> 
> Entiendo que no lo leerás (lo que denominas "mi libro"), pero si alguna vez te animas, estaré encantado de leer tu análisis del mismo, porque aporta mucha información y material sobre por qué es bueno para mejorar la salud, ancianos sobre todo.
> 
> ...



*Ese entreno que se describe en el enlace que has puesto es una variante similar al clásico H/D 4/1/4 y eso no es práctico para una persona "normal" de ninguna de las maneras.
*

Por supuesto que no es el mismo sino como te expuse anteriormente es una variante similar al H/D. Si fuera idéntico los autores del libro ya estarían denunciados por los herederos de Mentzer. Así que cambian algunas cosas pero la esencia en el fondo es la misma que el H/D osease repeticiones superlentas, congestión, bajadas de peso, negativas, etc etc. La esencia del H/D con otro nombre.

Es que no necesito leerlo a fondo para saber lo que es. Como en tantas facetas de la vida se valen del desconocimiento de la gente pero dudo muchísimo que ni un solo anciano haya ganado en salud haciendo ese sistema porque es la antitesis de lo que precisamente necesita un anciano que es practicar la velocidad, explosividad, potencia y fuerza para no perderla o incluso en algunos caso poder hasta ganarla.

A los ancianos que van con ganas se les pone una rutina aunque sea con un palo de escoba para que lo levanten del suelo con ganas, se agachen con él vuelvan a subir con ganas, subirlo por encima de su cabeza, pequeños cambios de ritmo andando o corriendo ( cada uno dentro de sus posiblidades) lanzar el balón, golpear a los sacos, planchas, etc etc. Con el tiempo el que pueda añadirá algo de carga o de intensidad.

Todo eso es práctico para cualquier anciano y cualquier persona ¿pero movimientos a cámara superlenta? Pues lo que le faltaba al anciano, que con la edad y la falta de ejercicio haya perdido un montón de velocidad y encima tú le pongas un entrenamiento todavía más lento para que se oxide aún más.

Mucho vendedor de humo es lo que hay con todas estas "técnicas revolucionarias modernas" que en realidad son más viejas que el mear, pero bueno allá cada cual que es libre.

Saludos.


----------



## brux (20 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> *lo que precisamente necesita un anciano que es practicar la velocidad, explosividad, potencia y fuerza[/COLOR]*



¿Qué dices de ancianos practicando movimientos explosivos, puto rojo?

Estáis de la puta olla. Quieres eutanasiarlos a todos y que parezca un infarto o qué os pasa a los rojazos?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Jun 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> ¡¡ SERÁ EN OCTUBRE!!
> 
> España elevará su producción de azúcar
> 
> ...



Mmmm, interesante, vamos a analizar un fragmento de la nota de prensa redactada por la industria azucarera:

España elevará su producción de azúcar

_ El sector remolachero azucarero -conformado por la Asociación General de Fabricantes de Azúcar de España (Agfae), Azucarera, la cooperativa ACOR, la Confederación Nacional de Cultivadores de Remolacha, y las organizaciones agrarias Asaja, COAG y UPA- reafirma “su compromiso con la salud de los consumidores”. Pero pide “un debate informado sobre las políticas de salud pública en torno al azúcar”, porque “lo importante es centrarse en el total de las calorías consumidas”. ACOR, por ejemplo, denuncia que “se está demonizando al azúcar”, con un “efecto psicológico” negativo para los consumidores, pese a que se trata de un producto que puede ser consumido perfectamente con moderación, “como todas las cosas”. _

¿Dónde he oído yo esos argumentos? :8:

:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> *Insulto a la inteligencia es leer algunas perlas que escribís. Como que los hidratos se queman sólo con ejercicio intenso y en reposo se queman grasas. Esto, dicho así, es definitivamente falso como norma. Una persona, cuando su metabolismo está ok, y con hidratos como base de energía, 50% o más... puede utilizar todos los hidratos y más vía glicólsis vía fosforilación oxidativa, que es la forma más eficiente de generar energía, es como su nombre indica glucosa (glicólsis =obvious) y es... atneción... AERÓBICA!!!
> 
> Vosotros confundías la glicólisis anaeróbica, ATP/PC y láctica... que es lo que habláis de ejercicio intenso.. y creéis que los hidratos sólo se queman en esa vía cuando hay otras dos, y que son repito AERÓBICAS. Una persona puede en reposo estar quemando más hidratos que grasas y eso se puede ver mediante gasometría mirando el RQ.*



En situación de reposo o ejercicio liviano se genera una glucolisis lenta. Al 30% de tu consumo de oxígeno máximo tan solo el 10-15% de la producción energética total proviene de la glucosa. 

Cuanto más se aumenta la intensidad de la actividad el porcentaje necesario de glucosa va aumentando, llegando al 70-80% cuando tu consumo de oxígeno máximo se situa alrededor del 85% y llegando incluso al 100% traspasando esos niveles de consumo de oxígeno.

Como la inmensa mayoría de las personas "normales" no traspasan jamás salvo casos muy puntuales el 40-50& de su consumo de oxígeno máximo (y eso siendo muy generoso) el consumo de grandes dosis de hidratos para ellos no es para nada necesario.

Saludos.


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (20 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> *1º El pan es necesario en una dieta.*
> 
> Rotundamente *NO*
> 
> ...



*


Muchas gracias shur.*


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> ¿Qué dices de ancianos practicando movimientos explosivos, puto rojo?
> 
> Estáis de la puta olla. Quieres eutanasiarlos a todos y que parezca un infarto o qué os pasa a los rojazos?



Tú a callar y sube foto a ver ese chasis que calzas para llamar grasiva a la gente.. aunque me dá en la nariz que ni los orcos se te acercan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Jun 2017)

JoseTojeiro dijo:


> Los que no probais nada de azucar refinado, notais menos atontamiento que cuando uno se atiborraba de azucar?.



La virgen cuatro paginas por delante sin leer

Animo que las mil estan ahi ya.

Sobre el atontantamiento totalmente si. Donde mas lo noto es en el tema de conducir.

Recuerdo que me daba miedo conducir por las tardes el sueño se apoderaba de mi.

Ahora cuando salgo de viaje por curro la vuelta despues de comer la hago yo, voy cansado fisicamente por el trabajo pero totalmente despierto, no se me cierran los ojos como antes. Mi compañero va todo el viaje durmiendo como una marmota y lo prefiero porque si conduce el mas de una vez le hago parar porque lo veo que se me duerme al volante.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> *¿Qué dices de ancianos practicando movimientos explosivos, puto rojo?
> 
> Estáis de la puta olla. Quieres eutanasiarlos a todos y que parezca un infarto o qué os pasa a los rojazos?*



¿Entiendes lo de cada uno según sus posibilidades? Porque no creo que sea tan difícil de entenderlo.

Hay un monitor (en mi caso monitora) que los guía y hay que presentar unos análisis médicos que al menos aquí son obligatorios para evaluar de que condición física se parte y actuar en consecuencia. Sin eso ni pisas la entrada 

Son ancianos, no inválidos o tetrapléjicos, si no sabes la diferencia no es culpa mía. Y si en el gimnasio donde vas no te piden ni el DNI porque sabrán que eres un indocumentado tampoco es culpa mía. Aquí hay requisitos y se cumplen y si no ahí está la puerta y tan amigos.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Jun 2017)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> Así se desquita de su mierda de vida, el pobre.
> 
> Es que ha visto la foto de mi avatar y no ha podido reprimirse.
> 
> ...



Pues te estas perdiendo dos o tres cosas importantes que dicen los medicos con el respaldo de la OMS.

- No solo comas pan, basa tu dieta en cereales (la famosa piramide). Come algo de integral pero el blanco tambien es bueno y te lo pinto en la base de la piramide.
- Tomar 50 gramos de azucar al dia no es malo, pero toma mejor solo 25 gr (la ultima revision el año pasado)
- Cuidado con las grasas que son el diablo (y asi seguimos despues de 50 años) y mil estudios que dicen lo contrario.


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> En situación de reposo o ejercicio liviano se genera una glucolisis lenta. Al 30% de tu consumo de oxígeno máximo tan solo el 10-15% de la producción energética total proviene de la glucosa.
> 
> Cuanto más se aumenta la intensidad de la actividad el porcentaje necesario de glucosa va aumentando, llegando al 70-80% cuando tu consumo de oxígeno máximo se situa alrededor del 85% y llegando incluso al 100% traspasando esos niveles de consumo de oxígeno.
> 
> Como la inmensa mayoría de las personas "normales" no traspasan jamás salvo casos muy puntuales el 40-50& de su consumo de oxígeno máximo (y eso siendo muy generoso) el consumo de grandes dosis de hidratos para ellos no es para nada necesario.



Eso para nada es así, según la dieta, la salud y la eficiencia a la insulina, el cuerpo puede variar muchísimo el % que obtiene de los CHs con o sin actividad intensa. La síntesis de glucosa en el hígado promueve la conversión T4>T3, y ésta última favorece a su ver la fosforilación oxidativa. Lo que es claro es que nunca hay un 100% de uno u otro pq hay tejidos que tienen preferencia hacia uno u otro, tipo corazón por los AG (de ahí los problemas cardíacos cuando se elevan lípidos APO y vldl aumentando placa aterómica) y en el cerebro la glucosa. Y aún así, tb tienen versatilidad para aceptar otros sustratos, glucosa el corazón y cetonas el cerebro.

De nuevo, fosforilación oxidativa, TCA o ciclo de krebs. Y es aeróbica... una persona puede estar en reposo total y dar un RQ próximo a 1 en una gasometría. Ambos combustionan siempre, desde hacer un sprint a dormir... ambos participan SIEMPRE. La energía lo ideal es que cuanta más sensibilidad a la insulina más provenga de los Chs, que genera un ciclo que promueve la sensibilidad a la misma, y la acción de antioxidantes como la glutathiona.. eso con las grasas no se dá. Con la sintesis de glucógeno, el tejido muscular e hígado van a rendir mejor, y el tejido muscular tire de grasa subcutánea en reposo. Pero esto no significa que la grasa de la dieta sea mala o no tenga su uso, que veo venir vuestra dicotomía.

En definitiva; la mayor parte de energía en personas no activas, puede venir tanto de la glucosa como de la grasa (gluconeogénesos lo dejo para no liar más), el tema es que si quitas hidratos y das grasa, por cojones el cuerpo va a adaptarse a la grasa. La pregunta, tiene esto alguna ventaja para una persona sana, con tiroides bien, y con buen manejo de glucemia (sensibilidad a la insulina)... la respuesta es NO. Las grasas tienen sus pros y contras, y habría que ver qué perfiles concretos se pueden beneficiar de una ceto -desde luego no la mayoría general como insinuáis- en cambio los CHS, tienen,

- Más eficiencia, menos O2 necesario para su metabolización (la propia molécula de Ch ya tiene más H2O incorporado) con lo cuál, menos oxígeno requerido = menos oxidación. 
- El Hidrógeno resultante junto con las reservas de bicarbonato (por eso es importante dietas que no sean muy acidificantes y esquilmen estas reservas) y genera *CO2* (el doble que la grasa), que es uno de los elementos más importantes para la oxigenación celular. 
- Protector de tiroides y adrenales. La glucosa muy muy antagonista del cortisol, hormona antiinflamatoria pero catabolizadora y pro-edad, no cuando se eleva puntual como en el ejercicio, sino cuando se mantiene más elevada de lo normal y crónica. 

Desventaja de los Chs,

- Que precisamente esa eficiencia, que es su mayor virtud, es una espada de damocles cuando tienes un tca o trastorno alimentario que te empuja a comer más de lo que necesitas (aquí entraría la ghrelina/leptina que mucha gente cada vez más se hace resistente a ésta última, y muy ligada a problemas de sueño), y claro, ante un exceso de hidratos, o más de los que puedes manejar, promueven un aumento en tejido subcutáneo, no tanto directo por lipogénesis "denovo" sino por otros mecanismos que no voy a entrar, donde los ácidos grasos circulantes entran en los adipocitos y se generan más adipocitos. Pero es la propia grasa ingerida la que se acumula la primera con mayor facilidad (el cuerpo es una evolución ultraeficiente en rutas metabólicas, si decide que hay que almacenar grasa, lo va a hacer mucho antes con la que ya es grasa, que tomar otra molécula y transformarla. Eso ocurre, pero tb en última instancia. Si has leído algo serio de metabolismo celular, puedes comprobar el % que supone la lipogénesis de novo en el aumento de tejido adiposo es ínfimo).

- Segundo y abrevio que me enrrollo. Desventaja en aquellos que son insulinoresistentes, diabéticos o prediabéticos. Esto si vada vez empeora, cada vez el daño es mayor, por un lado niveles altos de glucosa en sangre = glycación (por unión a proteínas) y por otro insulina cada vez más alta. La insulina es necesaria y tiene acción antioxidante, pero como todas las hormonas, no cuanto más alta mejor. No cuanta más testosterona mejor... hay un punto a partir del cuál da problemas y genera desequilibrios con el resto de hormonas.

Por lo tanto, cuantos mayor porcentaje de hidratos (entre un 40-60%) mejor? Si, *PERO*: cuantos más DENTRO DE LOS QUE PUEDAS MANEJAR. Un niño, o alguien de 15 años normal, con el metabolismo perfect, puede manejar muchísimos y quemarlos totalmente eficiente. De lo que haga esa persona a partir de ahí en los siguientes años, de su hábitos, salud.. va a depender de que pueda llagar a los 60 no igual, pero habiendo perdido muy poco, o puede llegar a los 30-35 KO. Por hábitos, sedentarismo, mala higiene de sueño, mucha comida industrial aditivada, tabaco, alcohol, abuso del "vivir para comer" (que cuando eres joven puedes hacer el gamba y no engordar pero eso se termina pagando peaje con los años). Y es entonces, cuando alguien que llega a los 30 con el metabolismo de un anciano de 70, con poca sensibilidad a la insulina, tiroides y adrenales a pedales.. cuando el tirar de grasas como base energética se vuelve un recurso "salvador".

Lo que pretendéis vosotros, es justificaros creyéndoos que es algo ideal que debería ser la filosofía alimentaria general para todos. Ahí es donde patináis, y mucho. Olvidaros de médicos, OMS y pirámides... esos son vuestros molinos de viento particulares. Las pirámides dejarlas para Egipto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Jun 2017)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Me meto para decirte que el forero al que respondes e insultas está contestando a un comentario en el que dice que los médicos dicen que hay 5 puntos esenciales y el primero dice EL PAN ES NECESARIO.
> 
> Él ha respondido diciendo que ese punto es erróneo puesto que no es necesario. Si hubiera otro punto que dijera "la miel es necesaria" también diría que no lo es.
> 
> ...



El tipo es el CM mas claro que ha entrado en este hilo en el mogollon de paginas que lleva.

Ya lo comento un conforero ayer a los productores de azucar y mierdangas varias se les esta viendo el plumero ultimamente (estudios medicos, impuestos especiales) y estan reaccionando mandando individuos como este a intentar sembrar dudas.

Desde que entro defendiendo a capa y espada el azucar (cosa que ya ni los medicos al dia hacen) la cosa olia mal. 

Ahora se dedica a meter miedo con las siete plagas, un poco sobreactuado le queda pero bueno.

Me tengo que enterar que pagan por hacer el canelo asi.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Jun 2017)

Elmastonto es un CM de pena, escribe tales tochos intragables que es imposible que su mensaje cale, lo más seguro es que no sea CM, sino simplemente el más tonto!


----------



## brux (20 Jun 2017)

> Los que no probais nada de azucar refinado, notais menos atontamiento que cuando uno se atiborraba de azucar?.



Por supuesto. Todo mejora muchísimo. Y si llegas a la fase de levantarte a las 6 para hacer deporte al amanecer te conviertes en un semidiós con fuerza ilimitada. El pene crece 5 cm de media, y 2 cm de grosor. 

Lo único negativo es que el azúcar y el trigo están buenísimos y te apetecen siempre, aunque lleves muchos meses sin tomarlos, nunca te acostumbras a no volver a probarlo. Yo dejé de fumar y de beber alcohol hace años y no he tenido el menor problema de recaída, pero el dulce, el chocolate, un bocata de pan de leña con jamón, aceite y tomate... joder, eso es imposible quitártelo para toda la vida. Te vuelas la cabeza.


----------



## merkawoman (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> La única forma menos dañina de alquien que perdiera ese peso en tan poco tiempo, es que justo antes lo hubiera ganado igualmente con la misma rapidez.
> 
> Ahora, el obseso o con sobrepeso que lleva años así, y que harto de todo un día se calienta y se abraza por las bravas a algo rápido y encima insano, como lo que propagan estos profetas aquí... adelgazar? sí vas a adelgazar a saco, y cuanto más burro más adelgazas. Ahora, tb dependiendo de la edad que tengas, claro no es lo mismo alguien con 22 que con 40, prepárate que se ciernen curvas en los próximos años. De momento irás tirando aprentando adrenales mientras éstas aguanten, y con el sistema simpático dominando en sobreestimulado crónico.
> 
> ...




¿Crees que el secreto de estos "exitos" se debe al stress adrenergico? A base de tener las catecolaminas por las nubes?


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Elmastonto es un CM de pena, escribe tales tochos intragables que es imposible que su mensaje cale, lo más seguro es que no sea CM, sino simplemente el más tonto!



Yo no quiero que mi mensaje cale, y menos en ceporros como tú. Tú sigue leyendo y thankeando a los tuyos los de tu "equipo".. que me temo que poca aportación más puedes hacer aquí. 


Saludos desde mi panadería ^^


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Lo que pretendéis vosotros, es justificaros creyéndoos que es algo ideal que debería ser la filosofía alimentaria general para todos. Ahí es donde patináis, y mucho. Olvidaros de médicos, OMS y pirámides... esos son vuestros molinos de viento particulares. Las pirámides dejarlas para Egipto.



Tú eres subnormal.

Lo primero: este hilo está dirigido a obesos, no a gente sana. Lee el título.

Pero lo que me hincha los cojones es lo que pones luego "olvidaros de los médicos y de la OMS", dice el andoba. "Que son molinos".

Claro claro. O sea, que voy al médico y me recomiendan hincharme a pan y pasta 5 veces al día, y reducir la grasa, para adelgazar, y resulta que "son molinos".

Que el Ministerio de Sanidad me recomienda lo mismo y "molinos".

La OMS y "molinos".

Lo dicho, que eres SUBNORMAL.

A mamarla


----------



## elmastonto (20 Jun 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> ¿Crees que el secreto de estos "exitos" se debe al stress adrenergico? A base de tener las catecolaminas por las nubes?



Creo que mucha parte va por ahí. La energía de emergencia vía adrenalina > catecolaminas está precisamente para eso, para situaciones de emergencia, y esto en esos pulsos no es malo en absoluto.. para eso está!! el problema es cuando pierdes o dañas las vías metabólicas convencionales para la energía, y te acostumbras, sin darte cuenta, a usar esta energía "sucia" por defecto constante. Y lo peor de todo, lo asocias con una mejora de bienestar, euforia, plenitud. Esto continuado, el sistema simpático dominando de forma crónica con los años termina resultando fatal. Habrá gente para la que más, y para la que menos.. es como todo, habrá algunos poquísimos que se adapten y no sufran consecuencias. 

El problema es que esto no lo mira nadie pq ni en los médicos en la SS están instruídos para ver ahí. Si ni siquiera tienen protocolo para anticiparse y prevenir problemas de lípidos, glucosa... y los que tienen te dan el toque cuando ya es muy tarde y estás casi condenado a algun tratamiento farmacológico. Con tema hormonas del estrés, adrenales.. ahí olvídate. Y mi previsión es que toda esta moda y auge brutal que mucha gente celebra por lo alto con las dietas cortando hidratos, en unos años o década va a haber una epidemia de gente que, no es que se mueran, pero se econtrarán con unos galimatías de problemas energéticos que pocos sabrán de donde vienen, y desde luego la SS no les va a arreglar. Psicólogo, orfidales como lacasitos.. y pa'lante!!


Entre la gente, el perfil más sensible, el "canario de la mina" son las mujeres; las mujeres son mucho más sensibles y vulnerables a todo tipo de estrés cronificado, y con ellas este tipo de situaciones es con las que más se ceba y mas lo pagan. Lo bueno es que muchas cascan en menos tiempo, pero tb al haber estado menos tiempo tienen más margen para corregir. Nosotros en cambio tenemos más resilencia, más aguante, lo malo es que tb nos puede llevar a estar dañando más tiempo, y cuanto más profundo te metes en un pozo, más te va a costar salir.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 23:22 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Tú eres subnormal.
> 
> Lo primero: este hilo está dirigido a obesos, no a gente sana. Lee el título.
> 
> ...



Los molinos no te hacen ningún daño si no cargas contra ellos.

Los estamentos sanitarios y mainstream tp te envenenan si no sigues todo lo que te dicen cual dictado.. y aprendes a observar, analizar, y actuar un poco por tu cuenta. Creo que la analogía se entendía bien.

Ahora bien, que algunas de sus recomendaciones no sean precisamente dechados de sabiduría, eso no siginifica que cualquier otra cosa que suene por otro lado y se ponga de moda sea mejor.


----------



## robergarc (20 Jun 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Elmastonto es un CM de pena, escribe tales tochos intragables que es imposible que su mensaje cale, lo más seguro es que no sea CM, sino simplemente el más tonto!



Porque intentar refutarlo con argumentos, ¿no, verdad?

En los foros de internet llamar a alguien CM es algo parecido a lo que en la dictadura franquista era llamar a alguien rojo o masón, o hereje en el caso de las religiones monoteistas. Es una condena tajante, inapelable y, lo más importante, que exime de argumentar y probar.

Yo sigo el hilo desde el inicio y las pautas alimenticias que en él se prescriben, de las cuales en efecto he comprobado efectos positivos. No obstante, entiendo desde hace casi mil páginas que aquí se trata de ciencia, no de dogmas incuestionables ni de verdades indiscutibles -que, como usted sabe, es cosa de dictaduras, fascismos y sectas- y los mensajes contrarios contribuyen a comprobar la veracidad y la falsabilidad de la teoría, y, en último término, si nuestra adhesión a la misma soporta el embate de las versiones alternativas o contrarias. 

Le insisto, ¿qué argumentos científicos tiene usted que oponer al último mensaje del forero discrepante?


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Jun 2017)

robergarc dijo:


> Porque intentar refutarlo con argumentos, ¿no, verdad?
> 
> En los foros de internet llamar a alguien CM es algo parecido a lo que en la dictadura franquista era llamar a alguien rojo o masón, o hereje en el caso de las religiones monoteistas. Es una condena tajante, inapelable y, lo más importante, que exime de argumentar y probar.
> 
> ...



Los que tiene Ud en casi mil paginas de hilo y la suma del hilo de los estudios. Por ahi tiene Ud para empezar.

Este tipo no ha dado argumentos. Sus intervenciones basculan entre insultos y tochos vacios de contenido.

Hemos sufrido el ataque del clan vegano y al menos en mi caso nunca he tachado de CM a Sunguwung.

De sectario si y de hacerse clones para enredar, pero lo de este tipo es un caso tan claro que hay que denunciarlo porque es de justicia.

Argumentos se han dado ya de sobra y lo de este tipo no tiene ni pies ni cabeza solo da golpes ciegos a ver como desmonta el hilo.


----------



## Cormac (21 Jun 2017)

Hay que reconocer que hay muchos deportistas a la que la paleo les ha ido bien (aunque para decir toda la verdad, algunos de ellos, sólo algunos no todos, tomaban luego suplementos de carbohidratos, geles etc… lo cual está en contra de los propios principios paleo), pero también hay deportistas con un patrón dietético más tradicional y basado en la fisiología y nutrición clásicas ( sistema por el cual me decanto) a los cuales les ha ido perfectamente. Y es que muchas personas siguen unos hábitos muy poco saludables y recomendables, un simple cambio en dichos hábitos ( sea hacia modelo paleo o no) ya va a suponer una serie de mejorías importantes.
Todavía espero a alguien que nos cuente en éste hilo la experiencia: "Hola, yo nunca comía azúcares, ni procesados, ni dulces, hacía deporte y comía pan integral, pasta con tomate natural, nada de grasas mas que la del pescado azúl y el aceite de oliva, frutos secos y aguacates y engordaba, hasta que comencé con la paleo y...."
En mi opinión la dieta paleo es mucho más restrictiva de lo que necesitaría ser aunque es un patrón mejor que el que siguen muchos actualmente en el mundo occidental. Yo no recomendaría ni seguiría el modelo paleo aun reconociendo que tiene cosas buenas, simplemente cogería esas cosas buenas y las sumarías a otras de otros modelos. Soy partidario del modelo mediterráneo, implica alimentos frescos y no procesados y cocinados de forma sencilla y ha demostrado numerosos beneficios fisiológicos además de ayudar a controlar el peso corporal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Yo no quiero que mi mensaje cale, y menos en ceporros como tú. Tú sigue leyendo y thankeando a los tuyos los de tu "equipo".. que me temo que poca aportación más puedes hacer aquí.
> 
> 
> Saludos desde mi panadería ^^



Eso es cierto, aquí ya he dicho lo que tenía que decir y a quién tenía que decirlo, no pierdo el tiempo con gente que no respeta la lógica, los argumentos ni la ciencia, que si te interesa y deseas aprender algo deberías leer. Por ello te aconsejo que pases por mi hilo de evidencias científicas, te ayudará mucho en tus interminables textos. Fíjate que la gente que escribe mucho la mayoría de las veces es todo paja y alguna cosita que vale la pena, en tú caso no, es todo paja y alguna cosita que es pura tontería, supongo que decir tonterías lo haces por coherencia con tu nick, eso te honra.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 00:27 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Porque intentar refutarlo con argumentos, ¿no, verdad?



En este hilo está más que refutado, ya se han encargado otros con más paciencia que yo, aunque veo ya se están dando cuenta que no es alguien que quiera aprender y enseñar, es otra cosa. Además tengo una norma, no rebajarme a discutir con tontos, porque para hablar con ellos debes de bajar a su nivel, ya que ellos no pueden subir, y ahí te conviertes en un amateur peleando con un profesional de la tontería, y pierdes.


----------



## Cormac (21 Jun 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eso es cierto, aquí ya he dicho lo que tenía que decir y a quién tenía que decirlo, no pierdo el tiempo con gente que no respeta la lógica, los argumentos ni la ciencia, que si te interesa y deseas aprender algo deberías leer. Por ello te aconsejo que pases por mi hilo de evidencias científicas, te ayudará mucho en tus interminables textos. Fíjate que la gente que escribe mucho la mayoría de las veces es todo paja y alguna cosita que vale la pena, en tú caso no, es todo paja y alguna cosita que es pura tontería, supongo que decir tonterías lo haces por coherencia con tu nick, eso te honra.



Pues chico... debe ser el panadero mas culto de España. Pero vamos con la obsesión que tenéis algunos con dedicaros a llamar panaderos o CM's de la industria a cualquiera que no comulgue con vuestras ideas o de argumentos en contra, tampoco me extraña.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2017)

robergarc dijo:


> Le insisto, ¿qué argumentos científicos tiene usted que oponer al último mensaje del forero discrepante?



Pues tengo todo un hilo, ¿qué tiene usted?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/793241-evidencias-cientificas-que-apoyen-idoneidad-de-dieta-lchf.html

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 00:33 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Pues chico... debe ser el panadero mas culto de España. Pero vamos con la obsesión que tenéis algunos con dedicaros a llamar panaderos o CM's de la industria a cualquiera que no comulgue con vuestras ideas o de argumentos en contra, tampoco me extraña.



Si ha leído bien mi anterior post, digo precisamente que no me parece un CM, sino "flojito" en su argumentación, mucho bla bla bla, sin fondo ni sustancia... como el pan mismo.


----------



## Cormac (21 Jun 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En este hilo está más que refutado, ya se han encargado otros con más paciencia que yo, aunque veo ya se están dando cuenta que no es alguien que quiera aprender y enseñar, es otra cosa. *Además tengo una norma, no rebajarme a discutir con tontos, porque para hablar con ellos debes de bajar a su nivel, ya que ellos no pueden subir* y ahí te conviertes en un amateur peleando con un profesional de la tontería, y pierdes.



Eso es mentira porque eres el primero que te metias en cualquier guerra. Que ahora llegue uno, de argumentos y te quedes con cara de memo delante del teclado sin poder contestarle con nada que suene un mínimo coherente, es ya otra cosa.
No me jodas, que porque googlees artículos de Pubmed, que lo mismo no te lees mas que las conclusiones, te pienses que eres ya científico :XX.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Eso es mentira porque eres el primero que te metias en cualquier guerra. Que ahora llegue uno, de argumentos y te quedes con cara de memo delante del teclado sin poder contestarle con nada que suene un mínimo coherente, es ya otra cosa.
> No me jodas, que porque googlees artículos de Pubmed, que lo mismo no te lees mas que las conclusiones, te pienses que eres ya científico :XX.



Yo no he dicho que me crea nada, sino que no entro a debatir con alguien que da discursos para marear la perdiz nada más, si es más que evidente... Todo lo que dice está más que discutido aquí, y a veces ha dado tantos circunloquios que sin darse cuenta ha defendido uno y menos uno, pero bueno, que sí, que para ti el pan es un gran alimento, y elmastonto un genio, todo en su sitio por lo que veo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Jun 2017)

robergarc dijo:


> Porque intentar refutarlo con argumentos, ¿no, verdad?
> 
> En los foros de internet llamar a alguien CM es algo parecido a lo que en la dictadura franquista era llamar a alguien rojo o masón, o hereje en el caso de las religiones monoteistas. Es una condena tajante, inapelable y, lo más importante, que exime de argumentar y probar.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo que muchas veces se usa el término CM para denigrar y condenar a un forero en vez de refutarle con argumentos. Pero también entenderás que los ciudadanos tenemos que defendernos de personas contratadas por empresas para influir "malintencionadamente" en las redes sociales. Cuando digo malintencionadamente es porque usan información proporcionada específicamente por la empresa en cuestión para confundir y embrollar el debate. Es como enfangar un campo de fútbol para que no se juegue con limpieza sino entre el barro. 

El problema es tener pruebas suficientes de que alguien actúa así. Adjunto un hilo donde advertía de un CM de Iberdrola, dime si tenía o no razón. 


Analisis Brutal e Increible, las eléctricas (CM's?)contestan de madrugada a las críticas en este foro - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


En el caso de Elmastonto me parece evidente que defiende sin tapujos los intereses de las azucareras, intenté demostrarlo en el mensaje 9616 de lunes. Esta en su derecho, pero yo también estoy en el mio de criticarlo. El hecho es que no me ha rebatido los argumentos. Con todos los respetos, yo lo comparo con un científico sobornado (mira los casos de Harward y el azúcar). Hacen un enorme daño a la sociedad porque usan su prestigio o conocimientos para engañarnos, no creen en lo que dicen. Lo mismo pasó con los científicos sobornados por las tabacaleras, han costado cientos de miles, o millones, de muertos. 

El tema del azúcar, sobre todo en los niños, me parece tan grave que es imprescindible saber quien financia a los opinadores profesionales.


----------



## elmastonto (21 Jun 2017)

La paleo lo bueno que ha contribuído para con mucha gente, es su mensaje de premiar la comida de calidad, comida "real" como llaman ellos. Esto ni mucho menos es patrimonio suyo, el optar por comida más natural, como yo y muchísima gente esto ya lo daba por hecho. Pero para un gran público, perdido entre mil voces de dietas, consejos nutricionales y demás... que gran parte de su alimentación venía de comida industrial, envasada, desnaturalizada, sucedáneos de comida... a éstos la paleo les ha transmitido un buen mensaje; les ha dicho, dejar la comida de "super" y buscar comida más natural, verduras y hortalizas menos sulfatadas, carne de criados y alimentados acorde a su naturaleza, alimentos de preferencia local. ESTO, sin duda para mucha de esa gente es un mensaje muy certero en mi opinión. 

Podéis echar un ojo a este artículo de esta chica que tb es paleo, y cuya esencia y contenido yo suscribo totalmente, es más, me causó admiración la primera vez que lo leí, especialmente la 2ª mitad.

¿Esto es Paleo? - Eva muerde la manzana


La pega es cuando detrás de ese mensaje vital, a renglón seguido te empaquetan la ideología de que las dietas con hidratos como principal sustrato energético son poco saludables y que es mejor ceder ese papel a las grasas. Y en concreto se ceban con los almidones y cereales, que si bien es cierto que hay una industria fuerte que destroza su virtud como alimento nutritivo con productos de baja calidad e incita al sobreconsumo de estos, eso no significa que consumidos en el modo que se ha hecho generaciones atrás, sean productos a estigmatizar. Que el 80% de la carne y productos animales que se consume hoy día por la población sean pésimos, eso no significa que la carne ni los huevos ni la mantequilla sean por naturaleza demonios que haya que erradicar con el mayor de los fanatismos.

La paleo hace esto por un motivo muy sencillo; porque "funciona", la gente lo que quiere es algo visual, efectivo y rápido. Cualquier otra cosa hubiera estado condenada al fracaso desde un punto de vista mediático. Las dietas bajas en hidratos o casi sin hidratos para situaciones especiales han existido siempre; yo al menos las conozco desde hace más de 15 años que leí los primeros libros de nutrición. Cuando los huevos por cierto, y el colesterol, estaban tan demonizados o más que hoy el dichoso pan. Lo de los huevos lo he vivido yo mismo, y era insinuar algo en contra de la corriente, y es que estabas loco o mal de la cabeza! cómo nadie podía a esas alturas dudar de lo maligno del colesterol, y de todas las fuentes animales que lo elevaban? era algo que estaba "escrito en piedra" y sentenciado. 

Ahora lo veo en perspectiva, y me doy cuenta de lo paradójico del asunto. Justo hace 10 años que defendía que ni la carne roja, ni los huevos ni el colesterol eran dañinos ni los culpables directos de la lacra cardiovascular -bueno no lo defendía yo, sino los gigantes de los que aprendí y que hoy el tiempo les ha dado la razón-, y mientras la gente se daba barra libre a bollería y comida industrial... hoy observo como ha cambiado al polo opuesto. Grasas saturadas y carne animal sanísimo y a tutiplén que es como comían los hombres de las cavernas (sin comentarios)... y el pan, cereales harians y derivados SON LUCIFER!!!!!!!!!!!!


La moraleja, es que la mente humana, especialmente el comportamiento y forma de actuar en sociedad, no cambiará jamás. Seguimos igual, manipulados y manejados con pasmosa facilidad por los 4 expertos en ingeniería social. 

Para los que pensáis que si soy grasófobo como me dijeron en otro post (ya que si no soy de su ideología tengo que ser de la opuesta)... yo no hablo por hablar. Este libro lo tengo aquí desde el *2010*, y el primero del autor que es del 2000 creo, lo leí por el 2004. Me pregunto cuantos de los que aquí me ponéis casi de "blasfemo" defendiendo a capa y espada los huevos y la carne, me hubiérais tachado de lo mismo hace 12 años defendiendo justo lo contrario xD








"Argumentos se han dado ya de sobra" dice uno. Ya... argumentos de sobra ya había en 1400 para afirmar que la tierra era plana.. aunque unos pocos ya intuyeron que no lo era muchos siglos antes.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Y mi previsión es que toda esta moda y auge brutal que mucha gente celebra por lo alto con las dietas cortando hidratos, en unos años o década va a haber una epidemia de gente que, no es que se mueran, pero se econtrarán con unos galimatías de problemas energéticos que pocos sabrán de donde vienen, y desde luego la SS no les va a arreglar. Psicólogo, orfidales como lacasitos.. y pa'lante!!
> 
> .



Aunque asi fuera, mejor que la actual epidemia de diabetes y obesidad, con sus enfermedades añadidas ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> "Argumentos se han dado ya de sobra" dice uno. Ya... argumentos de sobra ya había en 1400 para afirmar que la tierra era plana.. aunque unos pocos ya intuyeron que no lo era muchos siglos antes.



NO, no había argumentos de sobra para decir que la tierra era plana, porque no lo era, y precisamente por eso, porque no había argumentos para probarlo.::


----------



## elmastonto (21 Jun 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Aunque asi fuera, mejor que la actual epidemia de diabetes y obesidad, con sus enfermedades añadidas ::



Lo mejor de todo, es conocer el trasfondo de las cosas, desarticular y entender los mecanismos que hay detrás y que llevan a una situación, para saber por dónde atacar de raíz, como un cirujano. No haciendo apaños rápidos, y tira hasta que aguantes. Conoces el dicho de a veces es mejor malo conocido...? (y te lo dice alguien que detesta los dichos como argumento de nada).

Vosotros ahora creéis que todo gira en torno a la diabetes y la obesidad, y lo relacionáis con las pautas que os han dado de echar la culpa a los hidratos, porque no habéis visto más allá. Ya te aseguro que es mucho más complejo, y que desde luego no es tanto la comida, mucho menos los hidratos, el único camino que lleva a la esa epidemia de la que hablas.

Ojalá estos problemas tuvieran tan fácil solución; tú ahora piensas que mejor cualquier otra cosa que venga. Ya veremos en unos años cómo avanza lo que ahora empiezan a sonar de "síndrome de fatiga crónica", encefalomielitis, depresiones (más aún), trastornos autoinmunes, víricos... y entonces nos vamos a reir de la obesidad y la diabetes, que bueno, en el peor de los casos con la I tienes el jaleo de usar insulina y tal.. pero que puedes llevar una vida con buena calidad dentro de lo que cabe. Pero las otras que comento, como continúe el auge que está tomando y que aquí aún no vemos pq no suena mucho aún... esas si que pueden llegar a ser para echarse a temblar, telita. Lo peor es que van a encontrarse en un escenario de oscuridad donde el sistema médico va a ir muy perdido pq son algo relativamente "nuevo". Y esas patologías no se solucionan con la simpleza que tiene un diabético. 

Es que de hecho la diabetes en sí, pensándolo fríamente, de la mayoría de patologías que hay hoy, una vez conoces cómo usar la insulina que no tiene mucho misterio, y con la facilidad de los pens que te mides las UIs y controlas al milímietro, hay muy MUY pocas que te permitan y den una calidad de vida como esa en particular. Que me toque eso un millón de veces antes que depresión, desajustes hormonales, digestivos, artrosis, lumbalgias, problemas vasculares, de piel... etc. Al lado de la mayoría de esos, el diabético es un privilegiado.


----------



## boogie boom (21 Jun 2017)

Apaga y vámonos. Ahora la comida de mierda no es la culpable de la obesidad y diabetes. 

Es porque los gordos retrasados e incultos no se mueven, ¿verdad? 

Yo me parto. 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leunam (21 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Ese entreno que se describe en el enlace que has puesto es una variante similar al clásico H/D 4/1/4 y eso no es práctico para una persona "normal" de ninguna de las maneras.
> *
> 
> Por supuesto que no es el mismo sino como te expuse anteriormente es una variante similar al H/D. Si fuera idéntico los autores del libro ya estarían denunciados por los herederos de Mentzer. Así que cambian algunas cosas pero la esencia en el fondo es la misma que el H/D osease repeticiones superlentas, congestión, bajadas de peso, negativas, etc etc. La esencia del H/D con otro nombre.
> ...



Buenas. 
Es posible que tenga Vd. razón, pero los estudios y argumentos que dan, junto a las experiencias que aportan suenan más fundamentados que sus posts (desde mi máximo respeto). 

En cualquier caso el libro, plantea muchas e interesantes dudas sobre los métodos "ortodoxos" de entrenamiento y los estudios y conocimientos en los que se basan. 

Lo dicho, si alguien con conocimientos del tema hace el esfuerzo de leerlo, estaré encantado de leer su opinión (la suya ya la he visto, pero al afirmar que no necesita leerlo a fondo (el libro, no el blog puesto antes) para saber de qué trata, baja puntos en mi ranking particular, insistiendo en el respeto que me merece). 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## luiso350 (21 Jun 2017)

Hasta aquí, han hablado 3 personas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Eso para nada es así, según la dieta, la salud y la eficiencia a la insulina, el cuerpo puede variar muchísimo el % que obtiene de los CHs con o sin actividad intensa. La síntesis de glucosa en el hígado promueve la conversión T4>T3, y ésta última favorece a su ver la fosforilación oxidativa. Lo que es claro es que nunca hay un 100% de uno u otro pq hay tejidos que tienen preferencia hacia uno u otro, tipo corazón por los AG (de ahí los problemas cardíacos cuando se elevan lípidos APO y vldl aumentando placa aterómica) y en el cerebro la glucosa. Y aún así, tb tienen versatilidad para aceptar otros sustratos, glucosa el corazón y cetonas el cerebro.
> 
> De nuevo, fosforilación oxidativa, TCA o ciclo de krebs. Y es aeróbica... una persona puede estar en reposo total y dar un RQ próximo a 1 en una gasometría. Ambos combustionan siempre, desde hacer un sprint a dormir... ambos participan SIEMPRE



No es que no sea "para nada" así, es que la proporción de energía glucosa/AG es un fenómeno multifactorial, que no sólo depende de la intensidad de la actividad.

Decir que se puede alcanzar un RQ próximo a 1 en reposo no niega lo que comentaba Zapatitos, simplemente refleja que en esa persona, el resto de factores que influyen sobre las proporciones hacen que el recorrido al alza función de la intensidad de la actividad sea muy estrecho.

Es decir, una persona que en reposo consume principalmente glucosa, cuando realiza actividad física va a consumir más glucosa, y si esa actividad física es intensa, más glucosa todavía.

Lo que no va a suceder (supuesto que las reservas de glucosa son suficientes) es que a mayor intensidad de la actividad vaya a descender la proporción de energía obtenida de la glucosa.

Si me dijera que no existe correlación entre el aumento de la actividad física y el aumento de la proporción de energía obtenida de la glucosa, sería otra historia; pero eso no es lo que usted ha dicho.



> . La energía lo ideal es que cuanta más sensibilidad a la insulina más provenga de los Chs, que genera un ciclo que promueve la sensibilidad a la misma, y la acción de antioxidantes como la glutathiona.. eso con las grasas no se dá. Con la sintesis de glucógeno, el tejido muscular e hígado van a rendir mejor, y el tejido muscular tire de grasa subcutánea en reposo. Pero esto no significa que la grasa de la dieta sea mala o no tenga su uso, que veo venir vuestra dicotomía.



Le agradecería que abunde en por qué, según usted, lo ideal es que la energía provenga de los CHs más cuanto más sensible a la insulina se es.

Y de paso, que explique ese ciclo que promueve la sensibilidad a la insulina cuando se usan los CHs como combustible primario...

...y cómo se equilibra eso con el hecho de que una ingesta sostenida de CHs causa resistencia a la insulina por sobreexposición.

¿Cual sería entonces, según usted, el problema? 
¿CHs de asimilación demasiado rápida que provocan excesos de insulina, cuyo efecto generador de resistencia no se ve compensado por el efecto generador de sensibilidad del consumo de CHs al que alude?

¿Acumulación excesiva de glucosa en los tejidos (por sobrealimentación), de suerte que la resistencia a la insulina es, en realidad, un mecanismo de defensa para evitar que se siga acumulando glucosa en exceso?

¿Otros factores externos (como el estrés y sus niveles crónicamente elevados de cortisol) que dañan la sensibilidad a la insulina más de lo que la recupera el usar CHs como combustible?

Porque si es cualquiera de esas, habríamos llegado otra vez al mismo sitio:

El problema sería el consumo *desproporcionado* de CHs de *asimilación rápida*: harinas industriales y azúcares.

Que, añado, es de lo que va la vaina. Que en esta casa son (somos, y de forma temporal nada fanática) MUY POQUITOS los que están por debajo de los 100 gr de CH al día (cantidad de referencia que no disminuye la actividad tiroidea).

Lo único es que, en la obtención de esos 100 gr (o más) PASAMOS OLÍMPICAMENTE DE AZÚCAR Y HARINAS REFINADAS, nomás.

Es que hasta su pan artesano, con su grano entero y su fermentación lenta, encajaría en el paradigma. 



> En definitiva; la mayor parte de energía en personas no activas, puede venir tanto de la glucosa como de la grasa (gluconeogénesos lo dejo para no liar más), el tema es que si quitas hidratos y das grasa, por cojones el cuerpo va a adaptarse a la grasa. La pregunta, tiene esto alguna ventaja para una persona sana, con tiroides bien, y con buen manejo de glucemia (sensibilidad a la insulina)... la respuesta es NO.



Claro, figura. 
¿Se acuerda del título del hilo?
Se lo recuerdo: *Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?*

O sea que partimos ya _a priori_ de gente que tiene un problema de *obesidad*.

Y postulamos que en muchos, muchísimos casos, la obesidad está causada por una *deficiente sensibilidad a la insulina*

Y que, en cualquier caso, una persona obesa es por definición una persona que *no está sana*.

Así pues, el hecho de que basar la alimentación en las grasas aporte o no ventajas a una persona sana, con la tiroides bien y buena sensibilidad a la insulina es, desde el punto de vista del hilo, *totalmente irrelevante*.

Como si le pido la hora y me contesta que hace sol.



> Las grasas tienen sus pros y contras, y habría que ver qué perfiles concretos se pueden beneficiar de una ceto -desde luego no la mayoría general como insinuáis-



Cierto, no la mayoría general.
Sólo la mayoría de OBESOS.

Y en cualquier caso, ya le digo que aquí nadie defiende a ultranza una cetogénica, y somos pocos los que actualmente la practicamos (y por motivos no únicamente relacionados con el sobrepeso, por cierto)



> en cambio los CHS, tienen,
> 
> - Más eficiencia, menos O2 necesario para su metabolización (la propia molécula de Ch ya tiene más H2O incorporado) con lo cuál, menos oxígeno requerido = menos oxidación.
> - El Hidrógeno resultante junto con las reservas de bicarbonato (por eso es importante dietas que no sean muy acidificantes y esquilmen estas reservas) y genera *CO2* (el doble que la grasa), que es uno de los elementos más importantes para la oxigenación celular.
> - Protector de tiroides y adrenales. La glucosa muy muy antagonista del cortisol, hormona antiinflamatoria pero catabolizadora y pro-edad, no cuando se eleva puntual como en el ejercicio, sino cuando se mantiene más elevada de lo normal y crónica.



Esa última ventaja tiene más trampas que una película de chinos.

La glucosa es antagonista del cortisol en tanto regulador de emergencia de la glucemia, pero no tiene ningún efecto positivo en caso de glucemia normal (¡o excesiva!)...

...y encima la glucosa es pro-inflamatoria (no causa la inflamación sin un detonante, pero la exacerba), lo que va a causar mayores niveles basales de cortisol, en tanto éste actúa como regulador de la inflamación.

Así que, ojito con lo de que la glucosa es antagonista del cortisol, que es quedarse en la superficie e ignorar las consecuencias a medio y largo plazo...



> Desventaja de los Chs,
> 
> - Que precisamente esa eficiencia, que es su mayor virtud, es una espada de damocles cuando tienes un tca o trastorno alimentario que te empuja a comer más de lo que necesitas (aquí entraría la ghrelina/leptina que mucha gente cada vez más se hace resistente a ésta última, y muy ligada a problemas de sueño), y claro, ante un exceso de hidratos, o más de los que puedes manejar, promueven un aumento en tejido subcutáneo, no tanto directo por lipogénesis "denovo" sino por otros mecanismos que no voy a entrar, donde los ácidos grasos circulantes entran en los adipocitos y se generan más adipocitos. Pero es la propia grasa ingerida la que se acumula la primera con mayor facilidad (el cuerpo es una evolución ultraeficiente en rutas metabólicas, si decide que hay que almacenar grasa, lo va a hacer mucho antes con la que ya es grasa, que tomar otra molécula y transformarla. Eso ocurre, pero tb en última instancia. Si has leído algo serio de metabolismo celular, puedes comprobar el % que supone la lipogénesis de novo en el aumento de tejido adiposo es ínfimo).



La grasa subcutánea, que venga a mí, que no me hace daño y me abriga. Si encima es grasa parda, mejor que mejor.

El problema de la DNL causada por exceso de glucemia (y el consiguiente exceso de insulina) es que genera principalmente *grasa visceral*, que es la que jode el funcionamiento de hígado, páncreas, corazón, etc, etc.

Y además, no sólo está el problema de la acumulación de grasa: el otro problema es que con alta insulinemia *se inhibe la lipólisis*, de suerte que la grasa siempre se acumula y nunca se consume.

En cuanto a los ácidos grasos, puede que sean los más eficientes de acumular, pero eso en un contexto de alimentación orientada al control de la insulinemia es poco relevante, ya que de forma natural vas a tender a un control del apetito que en general impide la sobrealimentación...



> - Segundo y abrevio que me enrrollo. Desventaja en aquellos que son insulinoresistentes, diabéticos o prediabéticos. Esto si vada vez empeora, cada vez el daño es mayor, por un lado niveles altos de glucosa en sangre = glycación (por unión a proteínas) y por otro insulina cada vez más alta. La insulina es necesaria y tiene acción antioxidante, pero como todas las hormonas, no cuanto más alta mejor. No cuanta más testosterona mejor... hay un punto a partir del cuál da problemas y genera desequilibrios con el resto de hormonas.



Un punto a partir del cual se vuelve uno cada vez más gordo. Que es de lo que hablamos aquí.

Si al final nos va a tener que dar la razón y todo... 



> Por lo tanto, cuantos mayor porcentaje de hidratos (entre un 40-60%) mejor? Si, *PERO*: cuantos más DENTRO DE LOS QUE PUEDAS MANEJAR. Un niño, o alguien de 15 años normal, con el metabolismo perfect, puede manejar muchísimos y quemarlos totalmente eficiente. De lo que haga esa persona a partir de ahí en los siguientes años, de su hábitos, salud.. va a depender de que pueda llagar a los 60 no igual, pero habiendo perdido muy poco, o puede llegar a los 30-35 KO. Por hábitos, sedentarismo, mala higiene de sueño, mucha comida industrial aditivada, tabaco, alcohol, abuso del "vivir para comer" (que cuando eres joven puedes hacer el gamba y no engordar pero eso se termina pagando peaje con los años). Y es entonces, cuando alguien que llega a los 30 con el metabolismo de un anciano de 70, con poca sensibilidad a la insulina, tiroides y adrenales a pedales.. cuando el tirar de grasas como base energética se vuelve un recurso "salvador".



No ya salvador: SANADOR.

La sensibilidad a la insulina SE PUEDE RECUPERAR, y la forma de recuperarla pasa por renunciar de forma CASI DEFINITIVA a lo que causó esa resistencia a la insulina (azúcar y almidones a cholón) y de forma TEMPORAL a lo que pueda ralentizar la recuperación (CHs en general)

Si tienes la sensibilidad a la insulina en niveles prediabéticos, lo primero que tienes que hacer es recuperarla.

Y la forma más eficiente de recuperarla es *dejar que tu cuerpo descanse de insulina en la medida de lo posible*.

Luego ya, una vez recuperada, hablamos de reintroducir carbos, de qué proporción es la óptima, y sobre todo de *qué carbos hay que evitar para no volver a tomar el camino de la insulinorresistencia.*

ITEM MÁS:¿Ve como no era tan difícil decir algo más que _ni puta idea tenéis_?



> Lo que pretendéis vosotros, es justificaros creyéndoos que es algo ideal que debería ser la filosofía alimentaria general para todos. Ahí es donde patináis, y mucho. Olvidaros de médicos, OMS y pirámides... esos son vuestros molinos de viento particulares. Las pirámides dejarlas para Egipto.



No podemos olvidarnos de la OMS y las pirámides, porque son en buena parte responsables.

Responsables de habernos llevado a la obesidad.

Responsables de darnos malos consejos para salir de ella que conducían, de hecho, a profundizar en el problema.

Y responsables, encima, de culpabilizarnos de las consecuencias de sus PÉSIMOS CONSEJOS.

No son molinos, son hideputas RESPONSABLES por acción Y omisión de la epidemia de obesidad y diabetes mundial. Y lo que te rondaré, morena.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> La paleo lo bueno que ha contribuído para con mucha gente, es su mensaje de premiar la comida de calidad, comida "real" como llaman ellos. Esto ni mucho menos es patrimonio suyo, el optar por comida más natural, como yo y muchísima gente esto ya lo daba por hecho. Pero para un gran público, perdido entre mil voces de dietas, consejos nutricionales y demás... que gran parte de su alimentación venía de comida industrial, envasada, desnaturalizada, sucedáneos de comida... a éstos la paleo les ha transmitido un buen mensaje; les ha dicho, dejar la comida de "super" y buscar comida más natural, verduras y hortalizas menos sulfatadas, carne de criados y alimentados acorde a su naturaleza, alimentos de preferencia local. ESTO, sin duda para mucha de esa gente es un mensaje muy certero en mi opinión.
> 
> Podéis echar un ojo a este artículo de esta chica que tb es paleo, y cuya esencia y contenido yo suscribo totalmente, es más, me causó admiración la primera vez que lo leí, especialmente la 2ª mitad.
> 
> ...



Te has lucido majete
Se ve que el dia que explicaron el teorema de pitagoras no fuiste a la escuela
Desde el siglo VI antes de cristo los griegos ya lo sabian
Se basaron en la observacion de la desaparicion paulatina en el horizonte de un barco en el mar,primero la quilla y poco a poco la vela
Hasta llegaron a calcular el perimetro, con poco error del planeta
Erastotenes,siglo III ac
Le falta a usted un hervor cultural en todo lo que defiende que se opone diametralmente al resultado empirico del conjunto de foreros entre los que me incluyo
De todas formas,del unico forero que he sacado informacion muy buena es de zapatitos de usted solo bla,bla,bla


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No es que no sea "para nada" así, es que la proporción de energía glucosa/AG es un fenómeno multifactorial, que no sólo depende de la intensidad de la actividad.
> 
> Decir que se puede alcanzar un RQ próximo a 1 en reposo no niega lo que comentaba Zapatitos, simplemente refleja que en esa persona, el resto de factores que influyen sobre las proporciones hacen que el recorrido al alza función de la intensidad de la actividad sea muy estrecho.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Los molinos no te hacen ningún daño si no cargas contra ellos.
> 
> Los estamentos sanitarios y mainstream tp te envenenan si no sigues todo lo que te dicen cual dictado.. y aprendes a observar, analizar, y actuar un poco por tu cuenta. Creo que la analogía se entendía bien.
> 
> Ahora bien, que algunas de sus recomendaciones no sean precisamente dechados de sabiduría, eso no siginifica que cualquier otra cosa que suene por otro lado y se ponga de moda sea mejor.



De cinismo vas bien, ¿eh? Vaya comentario más infame.

Te voy a poner un ejemplo. Tengo dos familiares obesos, con diabetes tipo II. Pues bien, su enfermedad no hace más que empeorar, gracias a los infames consejos, no ya de sus médicos, sino del Gobierno, la tele, la prensa, sus amigos y conocidos... Cada vez más gordos, cada vez con más insulina, cada vez peor. Peor en todo. Porque les dicen que restrinjan la grasa (o lo que es lo mismo: que aumenten los carbohidratos). Que coman cinco veces al día (o lo que es lo mismo: lipólisis inhibida, leptina/grelina descompensadas, etc.) Les dicen "que se muevan más". Resultados cero, empeoramiento constante, sensación de culpabilidad, ¿son eso "molinos"? ¿Son gigantes imaginarios que nacen de mi paranoia?

No. Son culpables de dar consejos errados, de no reconocer su ignorancia, ni la ineficacia de sus tratamientos, guías, consejos y directrices.

Pero bueno, veo que tú eres muy listo y crítico, así que no te escandaliza para nada este asunto. Son "molinos", y pirámides, las de Egipto, ¿no? 

Muy lamentable todo.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Jun 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> *Buenas.
> Es posible que tenga Vd. razón, pero los estudios y argumentos que dan, junto a las experiencias que aportan suenan más fundamentados que sus posts (desde mi máximo respeto).
> 
> En cualquier caso el libro, plantea muchas e interesantes dudas sobre los métodos "ortodoxos" de entrenamiento y los estudios y conocimientos en los que se basan.
> ...



Nadie con un minimo de conocimientos del tema se va a molestar en leer a fondo ese libro porque es algo tan obvio que incluso asusta:

- *Nadie que no entrene fuerza va a tener Fuerza
- Nadie que no entrene coordinación va a tener coordinación
- Nadie que no entrene potencia va a tener potencia
- Nadie que no entrene explosividad va a tener explosividad
- Nadie que no entrene velocidad va a tener velocidad
- Nadie que no entrene resistencia va a tener resistencia
- Si entrenas lentitud vas a tener lentitud*

¿Tú crees que con el entrenamiento que pusiste vas a ser capaz de tener ni remotamente la funcionalidad física de esta chavala?

[youtube]97UF6veS0oY[/youtube]

Pues a eso es a lo que debe de aspirar cualquier ser humano evidentemente cada uno dentro de sus posibilidades, a ser una máquina fuerte, potente, veloz, explosiva, coordinada y resistente.

Y eso hay que practicarlo y adaptarse a ello y con el entreno superlento te estás adaptando justo a lo contrario.

Pero yo no quiero convencer a nadie de nada y menos a alguien que no tiene conocimientos sino solo fe en algo que ha leido ni tampoco tengo ningún interés en subir o bajar en rankings, yo simplemente advierto porque es lo que debo de hacer, después cada uno es libre.

Solo que si un día en un futuro tienes problemas por adaptar a tu cuerpo a entrenamiento superlento y a lo mejor esos problemas sean crónicos y no tengan ya solución, pues que no te quejes por eso ni preguntes el porqué te ha pasado pòrque ya lo sabes.

Lo mismo digo de alguno que se ponga a hacer lo mismo que la chavala a tontas y a locas sin ningún tipo de preparación, que después no llore si se parte en dos. Hay que comenzar desde abajo e irse adaptando progresivamente, así pocos problemas tendrás.

Es como la forera sada que no tiene ningún tipo de preparación física y de buenas a primeras se pone a hacer dos días seguidos de una rutina para avanzadas en el fitness, sobrecargas al canto. Le digo que comience desde abajo del todo pero no vale y todavía dice que son solo 11 minutos y eso es poco. 11 minutos de ese tipo de entrenamiento es todo un mundo para alguien no adaptado al ejercicio, pues más no puedo hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (21 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nadie con un minimo de conocimientos del tema se va a molestar en leer a fondo ese libro porque es algo tan obvio que incluso asusta:
> 
> - *Nadie que no entrene fuerza va a tener Fuerza
> - Nadie que no entrene coordinación va a tener coordinación
> ...



Gracias por el aporte.

En cualquier caso, yo suelo ser mucho más curioso, no me atrevo a desdeñar algo sin haberlo estudiado.

Ese punto que comenta de que lo que no se entrena no se mejora, también lo tratan, y están de acuerdo.

En lo que parecen diferir con usted es en la definición de "lo mejor para la salud". No buscan alto rendimiento.

Pero entiendo su postura.

Y por cierto, gracias por sus consejos sobre mi futura salud, y no, no tengo fe en nada, en ésto tampoco, sólo intento aprender, y pensaba que aquí podía haber algún aporte que me ayudara a distinguir el grano de la paja, pero (hasta ahora) sus argumentos no me suenan tan fundamentados como los que exponen (quizás porque no es el medio ni el hilo adecuado para ello). Sin fanatismos por mi parte.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## zapatitos (21 Jun 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> *Gracias por el aporte.
> 
> En cualquier caso, yo suelo ser mucho más curioso, no me atrevo a desdeñar algo sin haberlo estudiado.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco estoy hablando de alto rendimiento, lo de la chavala es solo un ejemplo y no está al alcance de cualquiera hacer esas cosas, pero ese método adaptado a tu condición física es el óptimo para mejorar tanto tu rendimiento físico como tu salud física. Después unos lo harán con 200 Kg y otros lo harán con 50 Kg, eso es indiferente y depende de tu genética, tu tiempo de dedicación y otros factores.

Y ahora vamos a ver la definición de *Salud en lo que nos interesa ahora mismo:*

*- Estado en que el ser orgánico ejerce normalmente todas sus funciones.*

¿Tú realmente piensas que un entrenamiento en el que no te incluyen sprints, saltos, golpeos, lanzamientos, levantamientos, manejar tu propio cuerpo, etc etc con rapidez, velocidad, potencia, explosividad, en resumen funciones que simulan actos que puedes hacer en tu vida, puede ser "lo mejor para la salud"?

Está muy bien ser curioso que yo también lo soy, pero hay un refrán de los viejos que dice *La curiosidad mató al gato*

Búscate alguien sensato que sepa sobre entreno y déjate de leer cosas raras que solo te van a hacer la picha un lío, si quieres leer comienza por el principio (Kinesiología, Anatomía Humana) y ahí a lo mejor aprenderás como es el funcionamiento del cuerpo humano.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (21 Jun 2017)

gracias a alguien que puso una receta de manitas de cerdo en salsa, hoy he comido una, mmm riquísima, con base de cebolla y tomate olla rápida y listo

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 13:18 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Nadie con un minimo de conocimientos del tema se va a molestar en leer a fondo ese libro porque es algo tan obvio que incluso asusta:
> 
> - *Nadie que no entrene fuerza va a tener Fuerza
> - Nadie que no entrene coordinación va a tener coordinación
> ...



error, no fueron 2 días seguidos, ya me gustaría pero no puedo. fueron 2 días a la semana y bastante espaciados, tal como un martes y el domingo siguiente.
la rutina esta ..a mi ritmo claro
y no la hice completa solo 15 minutos con mis paradas. es durilla aunque no lo parezca



BBG Workout Week 1 Day 1 - YouTube


----------



## brux (21 Jun 2017)

No hagas ni puto caso a zapatitos, un puto funcionario comunista de mierda es por definición un perdedor y un fracasado envidioso. Dice gilipolleces tamaño sideral. Se lee el blog fitnessrevolucionario y se olvida de que es un puto viejo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Coming soon: resultados de un análisis de sangre completísimo (me van a dejar seco, el tipo me ha pedido más de 30 marcadores distintos) y una resonancia abdominal con contraste, tras 9 meses de huir (no siempre con éxito) de harinas, azúcares y procesados y abrazar el ayuno y la grasa...
> 
> ...testimonio de primera mano, a ver qué me encuentro.
> 
> Saludos



Más vale tarde que nunca: no había ido a recoger los resultados en su día porque me coincidió con un viaje de trabajo, y me ofrecían cita para "sólo" tres meses después, los cachondos.

Quiero reseñar, además, que las pruebas se hicieron tras más de 16 horas de ayuno y 3 semanas después de las "vacaciones" de Navidad (que tampoco lo fueron tanto).

Datos de primera mano, para exorcizar a los fantasmas:

TSH 1,4 (tooma hipotiroidismo por hacer LCHF/IF)
Colesterol total 150 (tooma colesterolemia)
Triglicéridos 45 (tooma exceso de grasas)
HDL 55 (tooma grasas saturadas malosas)
LDL 86 
Glucosa 86 (tooma control deficiente de la glucemia)
Urea 41
Ácido úrico 5,3 (tooma exceso de proteínas en la dieta)
Sodio 141 (tooma "no le eches tanta sal")
Potasio 3,8 (tooma desmineralización)
Creatinina 1,01 (primera vez en 10 años que está en rango)

Relación TG/HDL (sensibilidad a la insulina) 0.81 (<< 3,5)
Índice aterogénico 2,7 (< 4)
HDL/LDL 1,6 (< 3)

Nada, que después de 9 meses de LCHF/IF/KETO estoy pa que me ingresen, está clarinete.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> *gracias a alguien que puso una receta de manitas de cerdo en salsa, hoy he comido una, mmm riquísima, con base de cebolla y tomate olla rápida y listo
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 13:18 ----------
> 
> ...



*Llevo un par de días hacien ejercicio un cuarto de hora de ejercicio tipo sentadillas etc con el cuerpo . Ayer domingo hice y hoy tengo las piernas como muy inflamadas e hinchadas . Es posible ¿ *

Eso es lo que pusiste así que entendí que eran dos días seguidos haciendo ejercicios tipo sentadilla y no dos días a la semana.

Claro que es durilla porque no es para principiantes, 15 minutos así es un palizón para tí. Haz solo las sentadillas normales y las zancadas hasta que te habitues y descansando entre cada serie 1-1,30 minutos. Y mete algo para el resto del cuerpo y no solo para las piernas y el culo que el resto del cuerpo también se entrena.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2017)

La Meteo que viene: LA COMIDA MODERNA NOS TRAJO TODAS LAS ENFERMEDADES MODERNAS (PARTE 1)

"En 1.952, la Universidad de Queens, en un estudio sobre los esquimales de la población Inuit describía que no habían encontrado ni un caso cáncer en la población de esquimales inuitas.
Era como si esta gente estuviera protegida del cáncer. Los científicos enviaban a gente a investigar a estas poblaciones que, además de no tener cáncer, tampoco tenían diabetes. Entre los años 1950 y 1974 sólo encontraron un caso de diabetes en la ciudad de Upernavik, de 1.800 habitantes."::::::

"Antes, en 1.902, el Dr. Samuel Hutton convivió con la población Inuit de esquimales en la costa norte de Labrador y también descubrió que las enfermedades occidentales (cáncer, apendicitis, diabetes) eran extremadamente raras en la población. En 11 años no vio ni un solo caso de cáncer entre los esquimales. Observó que los esquimales *eran grandes comedores de carne y que ésta era la parte principal y casi completa de su alimentación. Ninguno tenía escorbuto (por falta de vitamina C), a pesar de no comer frutas ni verduras.* Sin embargo, en cuanto los esquimales empezaban a comer la comida del hombre blanco colonizador (harinas y azúcar) el escorbuto aparecía y las enfermedades occidentales aparecían."::::::


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Más vale tarde que nunca: no había ido a recoger los resultados en su día porque me coincidió con un viaje de trabajo, y me ofrecían cita para "sólo" tres meses después, los cachondos.
> 
> Quiero reseñar, además, que las pruebas se hicieron tras más de 16 horas de ayuno y 3 semanas después de las "vacaciones" de Navidad (que tampoco lo fueron tanto).
> 
> ...



Yo me hice la analitica justo despues de un año con paleo estricta. Si consigo encontrar las analiticas las cuelgo tambien. He de decir que desde esa han pasado casi tres años y no me he hecho ninguna mas. Solo me tomo la tension de vez en cuando que la tengo perfecta y el azucar que lo tenia ligeramente por encima de 100 y ahora lo tengo por debajo.

Mis analiticas habituales pecaban en tres puntos, transaminasas altas, colesterol bueno por debajo del minimo y trigliceridos altos.

Todo eso me fue al rango normal en esa analitica. El resto de parametros todos perfectos.

Nunca me habian salido mal los marcadores de tiroides y en la analitica del año me salio perfecta tambien, nada de que preocuparse.

Ya si elmastonto me sigue 'azuztando' pedire una medicion de plutonio en sangre que nunca se sabe


----------



## zapatitos (21 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *
> Triglicéridos 45 (tooma exceso de grasas) *



Los Triglicéridos los tienes un poco bajos según la recomendación oficial así que todavía puedes comer más panceta, morcillas y huevos fritos a ver si te suben al rango normal.

Saludos.


----------



## lost_77 (21 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Más vale tarde que nunca: no había ido a recoger los resultados en su día porque me coincidió con un viaje de trabajo, y me ofrecían cita para "sólo" tres meses después, los cachondos.
> 
> Quiero reseñar, además, que las pruebas se hicieron tras más de 16 horas de ayuno y 3 semanas después de las "vacaciones" de Navidad (que tampoco lo fueron tanto).
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena. Cuál fue el motivo de hacerse los análisis? Estoy buscando pero no encuentro el mensaje. Comentas una eco. También fue bien?


----------



## piru (21 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> ...Es que de hecho la diabetes en sí, pensándolo fríamente, de la mayoría de patologías que hay hoy, una vez conoces cómo usar la insulina que no tiene mucho misterio, y con la facilidad de los pens que te mides las UIs y controlas al milímietro, hay muy MUY pocas que te permitan y den una calidad de vida como esa en particular. Que me toque eso un millón de veces antes que depresión, desajustes hormonales, *digestivos*, *artrosis*, *lumbalgias*, *problemas vasculares*, *de piel*... etc. Al lado de la mayoría de esos, el diabético es un privilegiado.




Que Santa Lucía te conserve el poco ojo clínico que te queda.
Mi mujer y yo empezamos con la “paleo” hace un año por culpa de este puto jilo. No estábamos obesos y teníamos la glucosa en su sitio. La jefa estaba en un IMC de 22 y yo un poco por encima: 25.6. Nuestras cifras actuales son: Ella: IMC 20.4, cintura/altura 0.43. Yo: IMC 23.46, C/A 0.48

Situación de nuestros problemas patológicos (según Elmastonto): 

DIGESTIVOS: No notamos las digestiones, antes sí, sobre todo la parienta. el Almax y el Rennie han desaparecido de nuestro botiquín.

ARTROSIS: Mi incipiente osteoartritis, diagnosticada por RX (la guardo) ha desaparecido. En general los dos nos hemos desinflamado, la parienta se puede volver a poner anillos que hace tiempo no le entraban.

LUMBALGIAS: Ninguno de los dos hemos vuelto a sufrir ataques de ciática (toquemos madera) 

PROBEMAS VASCULARES: He dejado de tomar el puto betabloqueante para la tensión.

PIEL: A la jefa le ha desparecido la dermatitis herpetiforme (previamente mal diagnosticada como psoriasis).

¿Alguna tontería más?


----------



## Clavisto (21 Jun 2017)

Este hilo empieza a recordarme a esto:


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Jun 2017)

piru dijo:


> Que Santa Lucía te conserve el poco ojo clínico que te queda.
> Mi mujer y yo empezamos con la “paleo” hace un año por culpa de este puto jilo. No estábamos obesos y teníamos la glucosa en su sitio. La jefa estaba en un IMC de 22 y yo un poco por encima: 25.6. Nuestras cifras actuales son: Ella: IMC 20.4, cintura/altura 0.43. Yo: IMC 23.46, C/A 0.48
> 
> Situación de nuestros problemas patológicos (según Elmastonto):
> ...



Le van a enviar una comision del ministerio de sanidad por la bajada de ventas de farmacos

De lo que Ud comenta lo mas interesante es lo de la tension. Como ni yo ni nadie de mi entorno (de los que se agarraron al carro de la paleo) somos hipertensos, no habia podido comprobar la teorica mejora de la tension.

Tengo claro que esto mejora la circulacion pero el unico efecto que comprobe por mi mismo fue una bajada de pulsaciones y que desaparecieron esos tipicos mareos al levantarte rapido.

Cuando oigo a menudo, fulanito con 40 años es hipertenso, en su familia hay muchos casos es algo genetico lo tiene asumido...me tengo que morder la lengua.

Estoy convencido de que la inmensa mayoria tiraria las pastillas cambiando su alimentacion.

No me cansare de repetirlo, lo unico genetico (en la mayoria de los casos) es qie tienen una menor resistencia a la cantidad de mierda que ingerimos procesada (incluida el pan).

El tema genetico viene porque hay gente que tolera aceptablemente (los jode pero no los mata) el gluten, la lactosa, la caseina y los doscientos aditivos que los acompañan, y llegan a viejos medicados pero llegan.

La tension alta es algo que te mata si o si, y algunos no consiguen controlarla ni con medicacion. Es lo de siempre se ponen parches sin arreglar la base del problema.

Los refinados te dejan el sistema circulatorio como un erial inflamado. Pierde elasticidad, se acumulan placas de colesterol porque aparece donde tiene que reparar el desastre, pero evidentemente el daño es previo. De ahi salio la teoria del colesterol. Es como si ves una tirita e infieres que el corte te lo hizo la tirita, todo muy logico.

Dejas de tomar alimentos inflamatorios y mandas a tomar por culo las pastillitas.

Le rogaria que explicase mas este punto, como le he dicho me parece muy interesante.

Pd. Me ha petao el navegador del movil con el gif de Clavisto, sujetad esa algarabia


----------



## Leunam (21 Jun 2017)

Mi caso, 46 años, 183 cm de altura, hace un año 78kg. 

Comida "sana" según lo comúnmente aceptado, es decir, comía de todo, no fumo, no bebo, ejercicio moderado (el bici al curro, unos 20 +20 minutos). 

Tensión 14/9 o más durante todo el día dijo el holter. 

El médico amenaza con empastillarme. Por el momento me niego. Fuera sal todo un año. La tensión baja... CERO, ni un poquito en todo el año sin sal. 

Leo el hilo y el blog lameteoqueviene, donde dice que dejar la sal es contraproducente (el que quiera la explicación médica la tiene ahí). 

Vuelvo a la sal, aunque ahora sin refinar, dejo azúcar y harinas y aumento grasas buenas, llevo pocos meses.

Resultado por el momento:







En mi curro dicen que es placebo. Viva el placebo.

Saludos


----------



## brux (21 Jun 2017)

14/9 tampoco es para tanto. Supongo que sería durante muchos meses para que te preocupara el tema. 

No son los hidratos de carbono ni el azúcar lo que nos enferma, son los potenciadores, conservantes, colorantes, edulcorantes, etc. 

Una temporada me la pasé en especialistas digestivos que me hicieron todo tipo de pruebas y pretendían meterme una cámara por derrier. Acabé descubriendo que todo ese infierno me lo causaban los caramelos de menta a los que me había enganchado al dejar de fumar. Los Halls sobre todo, pero todos en general me lo causan. Al dejar de tomarlos se me curó todo el problema. Los médicos NUNCA te preguntan qué estás comiendo. Eso les da igual, no es relevante NUNCA para ellos. Mejor meterte una cámara por el culo a la menor ocasión posible y darte mil medicinas y visitas a su consulta. Cualquiera que tenga problemas digestivos debe, en primer lugar, revisar su dieta de arriba a abajo, y olvidarse del timo de las pseudo-alergias o sensibilidades falsas. Son reacciones NORMALES a tóxicos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Jun 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Mi caso, 46 años, 183 cm de altura, hace un año 78kg.
> 
> Comida "sana" según lo comúnmente aceptado, es decir, comía de todo, no fumo, no bebo, ejercicio moderado (el bici al curro, unos 20 +20 minutos).
> 
> ...



Hoy voy lanzao y voy a teorizar tambien sobre la sal.

En teoria, solo en teoria la sal aumenta la tension por un problema de homeostasis. La teoria (repito) es que si ingieres mucha sal, pasa al sistema circulatorio y el cuerpo reacciona al aumento de salinidad metiendo mas agua al flujo sanguineo. Mas agua supone un aumento de tension. Evidentemente existe unos margenes debido a la elasticidad de los tejidos que componen el sistema circulatorio (venas, arterias...).

El problema gordo viene cuando se tiene un sistema circulatorio, como he dicho antes, inflamado en extremo por abuso de refinados o por una nula tolerancia a estos.

La explicacion se ve clara con un solo termino, arteroesclerosis:
La arteriosclerosis (del gr. ἀρτηρία 'tubo' y σκλήρωσις 'endurecimiento patológico') es un término general utilizado en medicina humana y veterinaria, que se refiere a un endurecimiento de arterias de mediano y gran calibre.[1] La arteriosclerosis por lo general causa estrechamiento (estenosis) de las arterias que puede progresar hasta la oclusión del vaso impidiendo el flujo de la sangre por la arteria así afectada.


En resumen con los años y la mala alimentacion las arterias se ponen duras como un tubo de uralita, luego añade la sal y todo el problema se agrava porque el agua de mas no tiene forma de acomodarse en una tuberia rigida sin subir la presion (mecanica de fluidos basica).

Como de costumbre nos quedamos en la superficie del problema si eliminamos la sal pero no la rigidez.

Ademas es una risa porque hay otras 'substancias' que la poblacion come a diario y produce un efecto de osmosis mucho mas acusado pero no, no jodamos de nuevo con lo de quitar cereales de la dieta.


----------



## Leunam (22 Jun 2017)

Los 14/9 era mínimo durante todo el día, había picos mayores. Yo no estaba muy preocupado, pero el médico quería empastillarme. 

Lo contaba como ejemplo de bajada de tensión al dejar azúcar y harinas. 

Copio del blog lameteoqueviene:

"Hipertensión:*La insulina favorece la retención de agua y sal y la excesiva ingesta de azúcares favorece la producción de Ácido Úrico, que también colabora en la hipertensión. No es la sal la culpable de la hipertensión *y la mortalidad cardiovascular sino la comida procesada y los carbohidratos refinados.
No hay que reducir al máximo la sal, pues tu cuerpo, a cambio, para compensar una dieta muy pobre en sal, eleva los niveles de Renina-Angiotensina-Aldosterona (RAS) y adrenalina. Niveles altos que, a la larga, sí que empeoran tu riesgo de mortalidad cardiovascular.
Niveles de RAS que, paradógicamente, son los parámetros que intentamos bajar con la medicación anti-hipertensiva. Tiene poca lógica, verdad?
Hay que reducir los azúcares, no la sal."

Saludos


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Jun 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Enhorabuena. Cuál fue el motivo de hacerse los análisis? Estoy buscando pero no encuentro el mensaje. Comentas una eco. También fue bien?



En la última eco que me hizo el reumatólogo para ver si le acaba de poner etiqueta a mi "compañero de viaje" autoinmune/autoinflamatorio detectó hamartomas en las vías biliares, así que me mandó al de digestivo para que descartara posibles complicaciones.

Éste, a su vez, me mandó el análisis de sangre más completo que me han hecho en la vida (y, créanme, me han hecho muchísimos) y un TAC abdominal.

Los resultados del análisis, a la vista están.

Los del TAC han sido también totalmente positivos: todo fetén, no se aprecia nada relevante, y los hamartomas son irrelevantes. Me ha dicho el payo que me los mirarán una vez al año con una eco, por si acaso, pero que nada.

Hígado, riñones, etc, perfectos.

En otro orden de cosas, me ha dado por *mirar mis viejos análisis de sangre*, tanto en brote como en remisión.

En *todos ellos* la función hepática estaba alterada, en *la mayoría* la creatinina y el ácido úrico estaban fuera de rango, y en más de uno *la glucosa en ayunas estaba al borde de la hipoglucemia*, y eso que eran análisis de mañana, de los de sacar sangre a las 8 o así.

En los últimos, A LA UNA (y tras 16 horas de ayuno), la glucosa clavada en 80.

En cuanto al ratio TG/HDL, lo tenía siempre *por encima de 2*, y en una célebre ocasión por encima de 3. Ahora está en 0,8.

Y la TSH, rondando el 1,6. En lugar de SUBIR (que sería señal de menor actividad tiroidea, pues si la pituitaria interpreta que hay que estimular la tiroides segrega TSH), tras 9 meses de LCHF/IF/KETO ha BAJADO (o sea que mi pituitaria considera que la tiroides funciona fetén, incluso mejor que antes).


----------



## sada (22 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Llevo un par de días hacien ejercicio un cuarto de hora de ejercicio tipo sentadillas etc con el cuerpo . Ayer domingo hice y hoy tengo las piernas como muy inflamadas e hinchadas . Es posible ¿ *
> 
> Eso es lo que pusiste así que entendí que eran dos días seguidos haciendo ejercicios tipo sentadilla y no dos días a la semana.
> 
> ...



Gracias por vuestros consejos. 
si un dia hice la 1 y al domingo la 2 que es la parte superior. Es donde se me acumula más grasa en los brazos y no hay forma, brazos y cadera.
BBG Workout Week 1 Day 2 - YouTube


----------



## boogie boom (22 Jun 2017)

La grasa localizada no se va con un tipo de ejercicio específico, da igual que trabajes las zonas. Para quitar esa grasa lo más importante es la alimentación, y metería un par de sesiones de HIIT por semana al menos. Además es importantísimo hacer ejercicios de fuerza, la calistenia es genial (usando el peso de tu cuerpo), y no hay que olvidar las dominadas.

En general veo que ese entrenamiento está enfocado a piernas y no hay ejercicio de fuerza. Tienes que tener en cuenta que cuanto más músculo tengas más gastas y antes te vas a quitar esa grasa difícil.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 11:10 ----------

De paso leete este artículo; las mujeres tenéis un miedo infundado y absurdo a ganar músculo gracias a la industria del fitness femenino con la información falsa que os han metido con calzador desde hace décadas.

La industria del fitness contra la mujer


----------



## Luizmi (22 Jun 2017)

He terminao de leer el obesity code de Dr. Fung y llevo una parte de su libro del ayuno, lo curioso es que su blog por noticias externas y colaboradores, da la sensación de ser pro-LCHF/KETO, pero luego lees el libro y para nada, no es para nada LC, es pro-grasas buenas e hidratos sin procesar.


----------



## sada (22 Jun 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> La grasa localizada no se va con un tipo de ejercicio específico, da igual que trabajes las zonas. Para quitar esa grasa lo más importante es la alimentación, y metería un par de sesiones de HIIT por semana al menos. Además es importantísimo hacer ejercicios de fuerza, la calistenia es genial (usando el peso de tu cuerpo), y no hay que olvidar las dominadas.
> 
> En general veo que ese entrenamiento está enfocado a piernas y no hay ejercicio de fuerza. Tienes que tener en cuenta que cuanto más músculo tengas más gastas y antes te vas a quitar esa grasa difícil.
> 
> ...




totalmente de acuerdo con el artículo
alguna rutina hit recomendada?


----------



## Cazarr (22 Jun 2017)

Hola chicos,

cito (abajo) una receta del forero Sinosuke en otro hilo y os hago una pregunta: *¿las sardinas pierden algo en esos 7-8 minutos de microondas? ¿Hay diferencia significativa entre hacer las sardinas así o hacer el mismo plato con sardinitas en AOVE?*

He añadido ese plato a mi menú semanal pero tengo la duda de qué comprar en el súper, si sardinas "frescas" o en conserva, teniendo en cuenta que tengo que _optimizar_ el gasto (aunque imagino que no habrá mucha diferencia de precio), el tiempo (punto para las conserva) y que en mi caso lo que busco es ganar peso.

Del mismo modo que no cocino las verduras tengo la duda con el microondas.

Os dejo la receta:



sinosuke dijo:


> Más fácil no puede ser. Pones las sardinas en un plato o bandeja, le echas por encima un chorro (muy poco) de aceite de oliva y también le echas sal gorda al gusto.
> 
> Tapas con una tapadera apta para microondas y las pones a máxima potencia unos 7-8 minutos, dependiendo del tamaño de las sardinas y potencia del micro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clavisto (22 Jun 2017)

Hombre, ni se te ocurra hacerlo con sardinas en conserva. Esta receta es con crudas. 

Y habiendo sartén no sé qué pinta un microcancerondas.


----------



## lost_77 (22 Jun 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hola chicos,
> 
> cito (abajo) una receta del forero Sinosuke en otro hilo y os hago una pregunta: *¿las sardinas pierden algo en esos 7-8 minutos de microondas? ¿Hay diferencia significativa entre hacer las sardinas así o hacer el mismo plato con sardinitas en AOVE?*
> 
> ...



Tanto en microondas como en lata han sido tratadas con calor, luego puede perder algunas propiedades, por ejemplo es posible degradación del w3 en alguna medida, pero ganar otras, como ser más digestibles, o como le pasa al tomate, que cocinado se absorbe mucho mejor el licopeno (antioxidante principal del tomate)


----------



## robergarc (22 Jun 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Hombre, ni se te ocurra hacerlo con sardinas en conserva. Esta receta es con crudas.
> 
> Y habiendo sartén no sé qué pinta un *microcancerondas*.



Ay, madre. Espero que el resto de habituales de este hilo no compartan tan peculiar y magufa afirmación...


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Jun 2017)

robergarc dijo:


> Ay, madre. Espero que el resto de habituales de este hilo no compartan tan peculiar y magufa afirmación...



Si así fuera, cocinar con microondas sería el menor de nuestros problemas...

"Cocinar" con microondas es de pargüelas porque lo que se "cocina" sabe a mierda, porque como las microondas sólo calientan el agua, acabas con una cocción heterogénea la mitad de las veces, con partes crudas y partes pasadas.


----------



## brux (22 Jun 2017)

Qué casualidat. Acabo de cenar sardinas a la plancha. Y de primero crema fría de calabacín y berenjena con yogur, pimienta negra y perejil. Top.


----------



## The Black Adder (22 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si así fuera, cocinar con microondas sería el menor de nuestros problemas...
> 
> "Cocinar" con microondas es de pargüelas porque lo que se "cocina" sabe a mierda, porque como las microondas sólo calientan el agua, acabas con una cocción heterogénea la mitad de las veces, con partes crudas y partes pasadas.



Y las grasas, no se olvide de las grasas, que también absorben bastante en la zona en la que emiten esos hornos. Pero las proteínas por ejemplo absorben muy poquito a esas frecuencias, así que en efecto, la cocción acaba siendo heterogénea.

Como demostración visual uno puede hacerse un huevo "frito" al microondas... es muy llamativo ver cómo al cabo de un rato la yema está cuajada (cuajada sólida, como en un huevo duro, no ligeramente coagulada) y la clara sigue cruda y transparente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jun 2017)

Hace un rato en una cadena nacional han anunciado un producto que tradicionalmente esta petado de azucar, la mermelada.

Han sacado una que dicen que solo lleva 100% fruta y solo el azucar natural de la fruta. Este es el invento.







Como soy muy mal pensado he buscado la etiqueta por internet, sin exito.

Una cosa esta clara el azucar empieza a estar en el punto de mira y la industria intenta adaptarse. Ahora solo hace falta saber porque mierdanga han cambiado el azucar.


----------



## Cormac (23 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hace un rato en una cadena nacional han anunciado un producto que tradicionalmente esta petado de azucar, la mermelada.
> 
> Han sacado una que dicen que solo lleva 100% fruta y solo el azucar natural de la fruta. Este es el invento.
> 
> ...



Lo tienes en ingredientes, atontao!
Mermelada de Fresas de Temporada ZERO. Hero Temporada - Herobaby


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Jun 2017)

"azúcares procedentes de la fruta"

¿de la que hay dentro del bote o la refinada de otras moras, o frutas en general?


----------



## boogie boom (23 Jun 2017)

50% azúcar. Ni con un palo. 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (23 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Hace un rato en una cadena nacional han anunciado un producto que tradicionalmente esta petado de azucar, la mermelada.
> 
> Han sacado una que dicen que solo lleva 100% fruta y solo el azucar natural de la fruta. Este es el invento.
> 
> ...



Fresa, cerezas, arándanos y frambuesa, mosto concentrado, concentrado de manzana, gelificante (pectina de cítricos) y zumo de limón a partir de concentrado. Contenido total de azúcares 50g por 100g. Elaborado con 50g de frutos del bosque por 100g. Contiene azúcares naturalmente presentes. Sin conservantes ni colorantes. SIN GLUTEN

Saludos.


----------



## chucknorris07 (23 Jun 2017)

Holas gente

Para evitarme la lectura de tropecientas páginas... Por favor me podríais indicar algún post o algún enlace a algún blog o web fiable dónde informarme de la dieta paleo?

Estoy intentando por enésima vez cambiar los hábitos de alimentación.

La verdad que uno ya no sabe porque piensas que ciertos alimentos son sanos y un carajo.

De momento estoy reduciendo todo lo posible trigo y lácteos y a la hora de comprar intentar caer lo menos posible en alimentos procesados.

Salvo la munición para ensaladas, fruta y latas de atún y caballa es todo un reto hacer la compra.

Los que habéis cambiado de dieta lo habéis hecho de golpe o de forma progresiva?

Gracias!


----------



## Pichorrica (23 Jun 2017)

chucknorris07 dijo:


> Holas gente
> 
> Para evitarme la lectura de tropecientas páginas... Por favor me podríais indicar algún post o algún enlace a algún blog o web fiable dónde informarme de la dieta paleo?
> 
> ...



Te puedo contestar yo.

Yo lo hice de forma drastica. Tire de mi casa todo lacteo y producto procesado.

A partir de ahí empezó el aprendizaje de separar 3 grupos bioquímicos en los alimentos:

Hidratos procedentes de frutas y verduras

Proteínas procedentes de carne, pescado, frutos secos, legumbres

Grasas procedentes de aceite, mantequilla, carnes y pescados grasos, frutos secos, queso, huevos...

Una vez que se tiene claro como funciona esto mas o menos, ya toca el ajuste de que se come mas y que menos.

Yo en mi caso puedo decir que lo que mas como son grasas y después, hidratos y proteínas.

Y ya a pateir de aquí el cuerpo te ira indicando que es lo mejor para el según el dia


----------



## sada (23 Jun 2017)

a mi me llevó casi un año, dejé el pan integral la pasta integral, me pasé al pan de centeno de pueblo, y ya luego en noviembre dejé el pan de centeno y cambié la leche de vaca por la de avena, y ahora ya reduje quesos, nata y fruta.
aquí estoy desayunando leche de avena con aceite de coco cacao 0 y canela, con dos tostadas de pan de linaza si se le puede llamar pan..(clara de huevo y semillas de lino molidas) con unas rodajas de chorizo del pueblo.
aun así bajada de báscula nada. me noto menos inflamada pero poco más.
eso si me noto mejor, mis digestiones son mucho mejores.
patatas ya no tomaba muchas, y pasta tampoco. y dulces solo en una ocasión especial q no se da ninguna desde el 16 de marzo. a veces unas onzas de chocolate 85% o más. al principio me parecía muy fuerte pero ahora lo encuentro hasta dulce.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Jun 2017)

chucknorris07 dijo:


> Holas gente
> 
> Para evitarme la lectura de tropecientas páginas... Por favor me podríais indicar algún post o algún enlace a algún blog o web fiable dónde informarme de la dieta paleo?
> 
> ...



Basicamente se reduce a un solo mandamiento

No comeras aquellos alimentos de mas de 3 grs de hidratos por 100gr de porcion


----------



## brux (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> a mi me llevó casi un año, dejé el pan integral la pasta integral, me pasé al pan de centeno de pueblo, y ya luego en noviembre dejé el pan de centeno y cambié la leche de vaca por la de avena, y ahora ya reduje quesos, nata y fruta.
> aquí estoy desayunando leche de avena con aceite de coco cacao 0 y canela, con dos tostadas de pan de linaza si se le puede llamar pan..(clara de huevo y semillas de lino molidas) con unas rodajas de chorizo del pueblo.
> aun así bajada de báscula nada. me noto menos inflamada pero poco más.
> eso si me noto mejor, mis digestiones son mucho mejores.
> patatas ya no tomaba muchas, y pasta tampoco. y dulces solo en una ocasión especial q no se da ninguna desde el 16 de marzo. a veces unas onzas de chocolate 85% o más. al principio me parecía muy fuerte pero ahora lo encuentro hasta dulce.



Estaba leyendo lo que comes y flipaba a colores. Luego dices que no bajas de peso y no me extraña.

Para adelgazar tienes que evitar grasas e hidratos de carbono. No puedes esperar perder peso si desyunas cacao, aceite de coco y pan de linaza con chorizo. Menuda bomba de grasa y calorías. Todo eso engorda exactamente igual que el Nesquik, el aceite de oliva o la mantequilla y el pan de trigo. No cambias nada las calorías. Ni siquiera es más sano, solo es más caro.

Si de verdad quieres perder peso haz paleo (mejor Dukan) sin nada de grasa y sin hidratos de carbono. Perderás peso a velocidad de vértigo y es pura salud. Cuando llegues al peso deseado vas metiendo grasa poco a poco controlando la báscula cada mañana.

Este rollo de ahora de que la grasa no engorda es una gilipollez.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Estaba leyendo lo que comes y flipaba a colores. Luego dices que no bajas de peso y no me extraña.
> 
> *Para adelgazar tienes que evitar grasas e hidratos de carbono.*



Y mi culo, un futbolín.



> No puedes esperar perder peso si desyunas cacao, aceite de coco y pan de linaza con chorizo. *Menuda bomba de grasa y calorías*. Todo eso engorda exactamente igual que el Nesquik, el aceite de oliva o la mantequilla y el pan de trigo. No cambias nada las calorías. Ni siquiera es más sano, solo es más caro.



¿Y qué cojones tienen que ver las calorías con adelgazar? ¿Usted se ha enterado de algo, en las casi 1000 páginas de hilo?



> Si de verdad quieres perder peso haz paleo (mejor Dukan) sin nada de grasa y sin hidratos de carbono. Perderás peso a velocidad de vértigo y es pura salud. Cuando llegues al peso deseado vas metiendo grasa poco a poco controlando la báscula cada mañana.



¿Sin grasa y sin hidratos? O sea 100% proteína. Pues cojonudo, neng.

Luego si le petan los riñones, le donas tu uno ¿no?



> Este rollo de ahora de que la grasa no engorda es una gilipollez.



Pues con esa "gilipollez" he perdido yo 17 kilos. Ya me explicará cómo lo he hecho...


----------



## brux (23 Jun 2017)

No lo sé, explícalo tú, payaso. 

Para empezar porque comes solo una vez al día. Estás haciendo restricción calorica.

No voy a discutir esto otra vez con los subnormales de la grasa.

La tía no adelgaza porque sigue comiendo grasa e hidratos. PUNTO.

Yo no necesitaba leerme este hilo porque conozco la paleo y toda la nutrición moderna hace la hostia de años y las he probado todas y puedo comparar.

Como sigáis diciendo a los gordos que pueden comer grasas los vais a reventar, putos gañanes.

Venga, que te vayan dando, palurdo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> No lo sé, explícalo tú, payaso.
> 
> Para empezar porque comes solo una vez al día. Estás haciendo restricción calorica.



Como sólo una vez al día, pero más de 2500 calorías. Restricción calórica de mis cojones.



> No voy a discutir esto otra vez con los subnormales de la grasa.
> 
> La tía no adelgaza porque sigue comiendo grasa e hidratos. PUNTO.



Un argumento muy sólido.
Aquí se han dado otros BASADOS EN LA CIENCIA, en la medicina y en evidencia empírica.

Pero claro, el PUNNTO charístico tiene obviamente mucho más peso en cualquier debate.



> Yo no necesitaba leerme este hilo porque conozco la paleo y toda la nutrición moderna hace la hostia de años y las he probado todas y puedo comparar.
> 
> Como sigáis diciendo a los gordos que pueden comer grasas los vais a reventar, putos gañanes.
> 
> Venga, que te vayan dando, palurdo.



Qué atrevida es la ignorancia.

Llevo más de un año con un % de grasas por encima del 60% y comiendo _ad libitum_, y no sólo he perdido peso a cascoporro *sin aumentar significativamente mi actividad física*, sino que la mayor parte (>80%) de ese peso ha sido grasa, y mis últimos análisis (que he colgado aquí) están de libro, y son con diferencia los mejores de mi vida.

Y llevaba *20 años con sobrepeso*, y me puede creer que había probado abundantes dietas y planes de entrenamiento, todos ellos basados en la CHORRADA del balance energético, y aun así siempre acababa en el mismo sitio, o un poco peor.

Y resulta que mi caso no es una rara excepción, sino que es LO MISMO que cuenta la inmensa mayoría de los que por aquí recalan, empezando por el OP.

Pero descuide, que *seguro que usted sabe mucho más que todos los demás juntos.*

EDIT: Usted no necesitaba leerse el hilo porque ya lo sabe todo. 
Pues breaking news: es muy posible que lo que usted cree saber NO SEA CIERTO. Si se apea de la burra y abre los ojos, a lo mejor hasta aprende algo...

Por ejemplo, así en cortito, que la acumulación de grasas depende principalmente de los NIVELES DE INSULINA EN SANGRE.

¿Y sabe qué macronutriente es el único que no estimula la secreción de insulina?

Le doy una pista: *no son los hidratos ni las proteínas*


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> No lo sé, explícalo tú, payaso.
> 
> Para empezar porque comes solo una vez al día. Estás haciendo restricción calorica.
> 
> ...









Uno que viene de listo, vaya retraso gastas jaja.


----------



## brux (23 Jun 2017)

Ignorancia la tuya hijo de puta, que estás todo el puto día dándotelas de listo y eres un gañán de los cojones.

La grasa te la metes por tu culo de gordo. A la gente que tenga problemas de peso no les digas que coman grasa porque ya ves lo que les pasa. 

Sada lleva la hostia de tiempo intentando adelgazar y no lo consigue porque tiene un lío en la cabeza acojonante por haceros caso a los ridículos de la paleo y la grasa de los cojones.

¿Quién hostias le ha dicho a esta tía que desayune aceite de coco, cacao y chorizo? ¿Estais gilipollas o qué os pasa?

Y tú, puto gordo listillo, 2500 calorías no te metes en tu puta cena ni de coña. Y a saber qué tamaño tienes y qué actividad haces, pero comiendo una sola vez al día en la cena haces restricción calórica siempre.

Siempre igual, coño, qué panda de retrasados hay aquí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> No lo sé, explícalo tú, payaso.
> 
> Para empezar porque comes solo una vez al día. Estás haciendo restricción calorica.
> 
> ...



A este no lo conocia... 

Lo de la restriccion calorica ya lo hemos comentado mil veces...es falso.

Que un conforero coma solo una vez al dia no lo se pero no es la norma general. Yo como dos veces abundantemente.

He puesto pantallazos de mi contador de calorias y siempre paso de 2.000 cal, y algunos llego a 3.000.

La mitad de mis calorias proceden de las grasas y asi estamos la mayoria de los que aqui escribimos.

Si no metes azucar y harinas en la dieta no engordas comas lo que comas. La unica diferencia es que comes lo que el cuerpo necesita sin ansiedad, pero de restriccion nanai.

Anoche me zampe una coliflor de 250 gr con merluza y 150 ml de ajioli casero de aove. Luego pipas, almendras... ni de coña cada comida mia baja de 1000 cal.

Evidentemente las grasas tienen que ser de buena calidad y asi perdi yo 17 kilos, y asi sigo sin rebotes y haciendo paleo.

Algunos parece que no se enteran.


----------



## fmc (23 Jun 2017)

Para ser justos, yo creo que Sada se podría replantear algunas cosas. Tanto mi mujer como yo hemos perdido unos cuantos kilos sin prisas, comiendo ad libitum, simplemente siguiendo las premisas del tema sin radicalismos. Sin embargo, mientras yo voy perdiendo de forma continuada, ella ha quedado estancada un par de veces, con repunte de peso. No sé si es tema hormonal de las mujeres, que no es capaz de controlar el apetito o qué.

Creo que fue en dietdoctor, lei una distribución de macronutrientes bastante interesante, que consistía en una cantidad limitada de carbohidratos, las proteínas calculadas para su peso, las grasas que acompañan a esas proteínas (normalmente alrededor de 1:1 entre proteínas y grasas) y el quid de la cuestion estaba en complementar con otras grasas hasta el total necesario en la dieta para mantener el peso (llámalo gramos, calorías o como sea). Si en lugar de mantener peso, se quiere perder, habría que recortar en éste último grupo y consumir las grasas almacenadas.... al final se trataría de no tomar grasa a lo loco, sino de limitarlas.

Ella lleva un par de semanas controlado los macronutrientes, y parece que funciona un poco mejor, aunque habrá que seguirlo un poco más de tiempo para decirlo con certeza...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Jun 2017)

fmc dijo:


> Para ser justos, yo creo que Sada se podría replantear algunas cosas. Tanto mi mujer como yo hemos perdido unos cuantos kilos sin prisas, comiendo ad libitum, simplemente siguiendo las premisas del tema sin radicalismos. Sin embargo, mientras yo voy perdiendo de forma continuada, ella ha quedado estancada un par de veces, con repunte de peso. No sé si es tema hormonal de las mujeres, que no es capaz de controlar el apetito o qué.
> 
> Creo que fue en dietdoctor, lei una distribución de macronutrientes bastante interesante, que consistía en una cantidad limitada de carbohidratos, las proteínas calculadas para su peso, las grasas que acompañan a esas proteínas (normalmente alrededor de 1:1 entre proteínas y grasas) y el quid de la cuestion estaba en complementar con otras grasas hasta el total necesario en la dieta para mantener el peso (llámalo gramos, calorías o como sea). Si en lugar de mantener peso, se quiere perder, habría que recortar en éste último grupo y consumir las grasas almacenadas.... al final se trataría de no tomar grasa a lo loco, sino de limitarlas.
> 
> Ella lleva un par de semanas controlado los macronutrientes, y parece que funciona un poco mejor, aunque habrá que seguirlo un poco más de tiempo para decirlo con certeza...



A ver, es muy probable que si Sada no adelgaza con una alimentación que lo que propone es reducir la hiperinsulinemia y la resistencia a la insulina, sea porque EL SOBREPESO DE SADA NO SE DEBE NI A LA HIPERINSULINEMIA NI A LA RESISTENCIA A LA INSULINA. 

No podemos pasarnos de listos. El sobrepeso y la obesidad es un trastorno multifactorial y, como tal, tiene diferentes causas, que pueden darse conjuntamente o por separado.

En el hilo ha posteado mucha gente que aumentando grasas, reduciendo índice y carga glucémica, y con ayuno intermitente, ha logrado bajadas de peso espectaculares. ¿Por qué? Porque su problema era la hiperinsulinemia y la resistencia a la insulina. ¿Por qué a Sada no le funciona? Porque quizás su problema sea otro. Cortisol elevado, hipotiroidismo, no sé, no tengo ni puta idea. 

No seamos soberbios.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Estaba leyendo lo que comes y flipaba a colores. Luego dices que no bajas de peso y no me extraña.
> 
> Para adelgazar tienes que evitar grasas e hidratos de carbono. No puedes esperar perder peso si desyunas cacao, aceite de coco y pan de linaza con chorizo. Menuda bomba de grasa y calorías. Todo eso engorda exactamente igual que el Nesquik, el aceite de oliva o la mantequilla y el pan de trigo. No cambias nada las calorías. Ni siquiera es más sano, solo es más caro.
> 
> ...



Será que hay varios tipos de grasa, no?

Que nadie espere basar su comida en azúcares/hidratos y perder grasa.
Que nadie espere basar su comida en proteínas y quemar grasa.

El cuerpo no funciona así. Y si optamos por comer poquito, veremos como perdemos peso, pero no será ni de grasa, ni lo haremos de forma saludable.

El cuerpo tiene 2 vías energéticas:

Hidratos/azúcares: vía limitada. Lo que sobre, se guarda en formato grasa (fíjate, como azúcar, y se transforma en grasa)
Grasa: vía más eficiente y eficaz. Nos permite hacer de forma eficiente actividades livianas (dormir, pasear, leer, mirar la tv...). El cuerpo prefiere tirar de grasas. 

Qué ocurre si comemos pocas grasas? Pues que estaremos comiendo más hidratos y más protes.

Si comemos demasiado hidratos: se transforman en grasa
Si comemos muchas protes y pocas grasas: el cuerpo ve que no puede tirar de grasas. Si le damos pocas grasas, el cuerpo no utilizará las que ya tiene (por miedo a quedarse sin), así que se ve obligado a quemar de algo que no le es natural para obtener energía (de la proteina, del músculo). Y no deberíamos quemar músculo, sino grasas e hidratos. 

Muchos jóvenes lo sufren. Me refiero a los que van al gim para muscularse.
Son gente que come muchos hidratos (son gente joven, activa, deportista y los van quemando, que aún son sensibles a la insulina, aunque no es raro ver a alguien un poco "hinchado" por ello).
Son gente que dice que come "limpio", entendido como no comer grasa. Pq ellos quieren subir "limpios". Subir de músculo y no de grasa.
Y comen mucha proteína. 6 huevos para desayunar, el doble de carne de lo que sería normal, el bote de proteínas...

Ganan mucho músculo: van mucho al gim, comen mucha proteina (cosa que como concepto no tiene pq estar mal) pero queman tb mucho músculo.
Así que lo comido por lo servido.
Por eso hay tanta gente que quiere ganar músculo y apenas puede. Se matan a pesas, comen muchas protes, y suben a lo mejor 1kg al año. 

A nivel bioquímico es imposible ganar grasa, comiendo grasa saludable.

Grasa mala: frituras y bollería. Estas, ni tocarlas.
Grasa buena: cocos y derivados, olivas, aceite de oliva, frutos secos, aguacates, carnes, pescados y huevos de calidad. 

Llevo 16 años como entrenador y ayudando a la gente en el tema alimentación.
Y aún no he visto a ningún obeso serlo por comer grasas buenas. A NADIE. 
No hay obesos por comer nueces, avellanas, huevos, aguacates o bacon. No los hay. Y mira que los busco...

En cambio sí que hay obesos por culpa del pan, macarrones, cereales... y obviamente coca colas, alimentos ultraprocesados. Puras harinas, puros azúcares, puras grasas trans (las malas). La insulina hasta los topes, no pueden estar mucho rato sin comer, el pancreas no descansa.

Comprar el nesquick con el aceite, me parece de sucnormal. O sea, 100 calorías de nesquick son igual que 100 calorías de aceite? El cuerpo reacciona igual ingiriendo aceite que nesquick? ::

El caso de Sada habría que verlo in situ. Una persona adaptada a esta corriente de alimentación evolutiva, raramente se levanta con hambre. YO hace 1 hora que estoy levantado y el cuerpo no me pide absolutamente nada. Y menos cacao, chorizo, pan de linaza... No podría. Habría que ver como cena, su actividad diaria y si tiene algun problema metabólico detrás.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> a mi me llevó casi un año, dejé el pan integral la pasta integral, me pasé al pan de centeno de pueblo, y ya luego en noviembre dejé el pan de centeno y cambié la leche de vaca por la de avena, y ahora ya reduje quesos, nata y fruta.
> aquí estoy desayunando leche de avena con aceite de coco cacao 0 y canela, con dos tostadas de pan de linaza si se le puede llamar pan..(clara de huevo y semillas de lino molidas) con unas rodajas de chorizo del pueblo.
> aun así bajada de báscula nada. me noto menos inflamada pero poco más.
> eso si me noto mejor, mis digestiones son mucho mejores.
> patatas ya no tomaba muchas, y pasta tampoco. y dulces solo en una ocasión especial q no se da ninguna desde el 16 de marzo. a veces unas onzas de chocolate 85% o más. al principio me parecía muy fuerte pero ahora lo encuentro hasta dulce.



lo mismo es el pan integral que el de centeno,incluso puede tener mas Carbos,toma pan proteico 7,5 gr/100g de carbos frente al que tomas que tiene 43 gr
Pasar de la leche a la leche de avena un error ,pasas de 4,4 carbos a 8 o mas por cada 100ml,o sea que engorda el doble
El chorizo tiene tb azucar,mejor jamon serrano
y el chocolate tb azucar ,ese del 85% tiene 22 gr de azucar,cambia al de 99% del lidl que solo tiene 8gr
Total,estas cambiando a peor,lo normal es que engordes mas que antes
Sigues tomando muchos carbos y ademas procesados
La fruta la puedes reducir tomando coco y aguacates y los quesos hay que comer mucho,pero amarillos no blancos,los blancos tienen azucar
Pasate a la leche de soja que tiene normalmente menos de 1 gr de carbos,sino tiene mierda añadida
0,6 crbos tiene la del metadona frente a 8 gr la de avena


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Ignorancia la tuya hijo de puta, que estás todo el puto día dándotelas de listo y eres un gañán de los cojones.
> 
> La grasa te la metes por tu culo de gordo. A la gente que tenga problemas de peso no les digas que coman grasa porque ya ves lo que les pasa.
> 
> Sada lleva la hostia de tiempo intentando adelgazar y no lo consigue porque tiene un lío en la cabeza acojonante por haceros caso a los ridículos de la paleo y la grasa de los cojones.



lleva bastante tiempo intentando adelgazar y no lo logra, pero come grasa a cholón y curiosamente *tampoco engorda*, y ella misma reconoce que *se siente mejor* y que *se ve mucho menos hinchada*.

Le hemos dicho por activa y por pasiva que *en vez de pesarse, se mida*, porque el peso es un muy mal indicador a la hora de adelgazar (porque lo que interesa es *perder grasa*, y a veces se pierde grasa a la vez que se gana músculo, o densidad ósea, con lo que el peso no baja pese a que sí se está adelgazando).

Adicionalmente, sucede que uno puede no adelgazar más en una LCHF porque hay OTROS FACTORES involucrados que no se están teniendo en cuenta (principalmente desarreglos hormonales) que "sujetan" el peso de equilibrio (que es al que se tiende con este tipo de dietas)...

...pero que si estuviera haciendo OTRO TIPO, como por ejemplo, la que le propone de PP, en lugar de mantener el peso de equilibrio acabaría por engordar.



> ¿Quién hostias le ha dicho a esta tía que desayune aceite de coco, cacao y chorizo? ¿Estais gilipollas o qué os pasa?



Insisto, infórmese un poco, que esto no es una moda que seguimos como borregos; al tomar un desayuno rico en grasas logra estimular lo menos posible la secreción de insulina, además de ir saciada (en lugar de siempre muerta de hambre, que es lo que pasa con las dietas hipocalóricas clásicas)

Las grasas tienen un *poder saciante* que compensa con creces su mayor densidad energética. Es decir, que por ejemplo, una taza de cacao con grasa de coco y una tostadita de pan de linaza con una rodaja de chorizo te dejan tupido sin problemas *hasta la comida o incluso la cena*, y a pesar de ello tienen la mitad o menos de calorías que el desayuno típico de leche, cereales, tostada y zumo de naranja.



> Y tú, puto gordo listillo, 2500 calorías no te metes en tu puta cena ni de coña. Y a saber qué tamaño tienes y qué actividad haces, pero comiendo una sola vez al día en la cena haces restricción calórica siempre.



Supongo que lo debe de saber usted mucho mejor que yo, que soy el que está presente en mis cenas.

Como es usted un bocachanclas _extraordinaire_, le voy a describir lo que ceno un día cualquiera, y me cuenta qué le parece.

Chorizo, salchichón, lomo (todo ibérico) ~100 gr (~450 kcal)
Tocino ibérico ~30 gr (~250 kcal)
Aceitunas, 10-15, ~50 gr (~ 75 kcal)
Tabla de quesos grasos variados ~100 gr (~350 kcal)
Ensalada con AOVE (chorretón, unos 15 gr), lechuga, tomate, cebolla (~200 kcal)
Pierna de cordero al horno con guarnición ~300 gr de carne (~600 kcal) y ~30 gr de patata al horno (~42 kcal).
Un vaso de vino tinto (~200 kcal) 

Y si me quedo con gusa (que me pasa a veces), un puñado de pecanas, 4 o 5 (120-150 kcal)

Mido 1,78 , peso 81 kg y trabajo en oficina.

Mi actividad física diaria se reduce a subir y bajar (no pocas veces) las escaleras de mi casa (porque SIEMPRE se te olvida algo abajo cuando te vas a acostar), a veces con mi niña (~20 kg) a cuestas porque es una floja.
Ah, y ando unos 15 minutos por las mañanas para ir a trabajar.

Todo lo más, cuando me acuerdo, me hago tres o cuatro dominadas en una barra que tengo puesta en el marco de la puerta; ese es todo el ejercicio físico que hago regularmente.

A la cena antes descrita, añada el desayuno, que es una taza de cacao recién molido (~15 gr, que son unas 75 kcal) con dos cucharadas de postre de grasa de coco (~10 gr, unas 90 kcal) y dos cucharadas de semillas de lino (~10 gr, unas 50 kcal)

Ahora me cuenta otra vez lo de la dieta hipocalórica



> Siempre igual, coño, qué panda de retrasados hay aquí.



Pues habló la vaca, y dijo mú...


----------



## VOTIN (23 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> lleva bastante tiempo intentando adelgazar y no lo logra, pero come grasa a cholón y curiosamente *tampoco engorda*, y ella misma reconoce que *se siente mejor* y que *se ve mucho menos hinchada*.
> 
> Le hemos dicho por activa y por pasiva que *en vez de pesarse, se mida*, porque el peso es un muy mal indicador a la hora de adelgazar (porque lo que interesa es *perder grasa*, y a veces se pierde grasa a la vez que se gana músculo, o densidad ósea, con lo que el peso no baja pese a que sí se está adelgazando).
> 
> ...



Lo veo escaso en verde,fibra y en vitaminas y minerales.......
Yo eliminaria el vino y las patatas y meteria algo mas de fruta y verdura


----------



## montella (23 Jun 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hola chicos,
> 
> cito (abajo) una receta del forero Sinosuke en otro hilo y os hago una pregunta: *¿las sardinas pierden algo en esos 7-8 minutos de microondas? ¿Hay diferencia significativa entre hacer las sardinas así o hacer el mismo plato con sardinitas en AOVE?*
> 
> ...



7-8 minutos de microondas aunke sea el q menos potencia tenga debe ser una barbaridad

Nunca hago pescado al microondas sino al horno/plancha ¿Sale bueno?¿No explota? si utilizo el microondas para otras cosas y en 7 u 8 minutos se hacen hasta los congelados....


----------



## Monty (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> No lo sé, explícalo tú, payaso.
> 
> Para empezar porque comes solo una vez al día. Estás haciendo restricción calorica.
> 
> ...



¡Dios mío, a estas alturas sale usted con eso!


----------



## boogie boom (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo con el artículo
> alguna rutina hit recomendada?



Puedes empezar con estos, no te van a quitar apenas tiempo, para hacer en casa. Si los toleras bien puedes hacer perfectamente 3 a la semana y luego pasar a entrenamientos más fuertes.


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hleAwZ4mGh8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pW2VkNbr-eY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Monty (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Ignorancia la tuya hijo de puta, que estás todo el puto día dándotelas de listo y eres un gañán de los cojones.
> 
> La grasa te la metes por tu culo de gordo. A la gente que tenga problemas de peso no les digas que coman grasa porque ya ves lo que les pasa.
> 
> ...



Mis cojones treinta y tres.

He perdido 20 quilos en diez meses, poniéndome hasta el culo de embutidos, panceta, carne de cerdo, de buey, chicharrones, torreznos, aceite de oliva, mantequilla, frutos secos, huevos... además de verduras de todos los colores, claro.

Pero la grasa engorda... :XX:


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo veo escaso en verde,fibra y en vitaminas y minerales.......
> Yo eliminaria el vino y las patatas y meteria algo mas de fruta y verdura



Hoiga, que no ha visto usted el tamaño de la ensalada 

Las patatas no habrían sido mi primera opción tampoco, pero hay que amoldarse al resto de la familia, y con unas patatitas a lo pobre delante hay que tener mucha sangre fría para decir que no.

Comerse un asado sin un buen vino será saludable y alargará la vida a lo mejor, pero lo que le garantizo es que se le va a hacer de larga... (y de todos modos, tampoco abrimos vino todos los días)

Con los frutos secos y la sal (que es sal rosa, ya nunca uso refinada) probablemente compenso la mayor parte de los minerales.

Y si cree que a la dieta le falta fibra, es que no ha oido hablar de las semillas de lino (40% en peso de fibra), ni del cacao en grano.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 10:48 ----------




boogie boom dijo:


> Puedes empezar con estos, no te van a quitar apenas tiempo, para hacer en casa. Si los toleras bien puedes hacer perfectamente 3 a la semana y luego pasar a entrenamientos más fuertes.
> 
> 
> [youtube]hleAwZ4mGh8[/youtube]
> ...



De nada, caballero


----------



## fmc (23 Jun 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A ver, es muy probable que si Sada no adelgaza con una alimentación que lo que propone es reducir la hiperinsulinemia y la resistencia a la insulina, sea porque EL SOBREPESO DE SADA NO SE DEBE NI A LA HIPERINSULINEMIA NI A LA RESISTENCIA A LA INSULINA.
> 
> No podemos pasarnos de listos. El sobrepeso y la obesidad es un trastorno multifactorial y, como tal, tiene diferentes causas, que pueden darse conjuntamente o por separado.
> 
> ...



100% de acuerdo. Pero yo sólo digo que por muy fat-burner que seas, si le proporcionas suficiente grasa en la dieta, quemarás esa grasa en lugar de la almacenada. La mayoría aumentamos grasa reemplazando a los CH, puede que incluso se aumente el metabolismo para quemar más, pero siempre será más eficiente no excederse con la grasa y darle tiempo a quemar la almacenada (ayunos por ejemplo).


----------



## Gumersindo (23 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> El chorizo tiene tb azucar,mejor jamon serrano



El día que te de por leer el etiquetado del jamón serrano te da un patatús.


----------



## 999999999 (23 Jun 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo pillo la bici para ir a currar (solo 9 km) pero antes de ir al curro, un par de dias a la semana, salgo a correr 30-40 minutos... Y un cafe sin NADA, solo agua y cafe, ni nata, ni pollas en vinagre, y aguanto como un señor hasta la hora de comer...
> 
> Así que no te creas eso de que no se puede o que te vas a marear o algo... NO PASA NADA DE NADA ienso:



Hola, quisiera saber, si no te molesta, tu peso y altura.
Me explico:
Me da la impresión que hay mucha gente gordibuena en el hilo por lo que la dieta radical esta le va de PM
Pero yo para 1.80 estaré en 75 kgs (de joven 65)
Mi metabo777lismo es una caldera y me cuesta horrores subir (engordo, muy poquito de tripita).
Me mola el tipo de cuerpo fitness-crosfitter (no culturista NO HOMO) , y me asquea el cuerpo de runner o marathoniano, por eso pregunto que pinta tienes.

Por otra parte tengo un problema de reflujo ácido y aquí lo cuento


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/779625-problema-de-reflujo-gastrico-5.html

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jun 2017)

fmc dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo. Pero yo sólo digo que por muy fat-burner que seas, si le proporcionas suficiente grasa en la dieta, quemarás esa grasa en lugar de la almacenada. La mayoría aumentamos grasa reemplazando a los CH, puede que incluso se aumente el metabolismo para quemar más, pero siempre será más eficiente no excederse con la grasa y darle tiempo a quemar la almacenada (ayunos por ejemplo).



El tema es que el metabolismo basal reacciona al equilibrio hormonal, de suerte que para una configuración dada (alimentación, actividad física, pautas de sueño, niveles de estrés, etc) la composición corporal tiende de forma natural a una posición de equilibrio.

Y el quid de la cuestión es saber *qué cambios mueven la posición de equilibrio hacia donde queremos*.

Sabemos que los enfoques basados en las calorías *no mueven el punto de equilibrio de forma significativa*, o siquiera algo, de ahí que en el medio y largo plazo la mayoría de las dietas fracasen *incluso aunque se hagan bien*.

Eso frustra al paciente, que ve como ha recuperado el peso perdido y *encima el médico le echa veladamente la culpa*, porque seguro que "algo estará haciendo mal".

Por otro lado, tiene pinta de que lo contrario también es cierto: *si haces lo que debes para modificar el punto de equilibrio, las calorías no importan.*

Vale, el principal motivo por el que no importan es que *tu propio cuerpo limita la ingesta*, pero aun así, si un día por lo que sea se te va la mano, o tienes un evento social no optativo, el metabolismo se adapta al bache sin muchos problemas.

A lo que voy: aunque mentalmente nos sea difícil despegarnos de que "cómo vas a quemar grasa interna si te apipas de grasa externa", tenemos que entender que *la cantidad no es demasiado relevante*, que el metabolismo se encarga de hacer el ajuste y seguir llevándote hacia el punto de equilibrio.

Ahora, tampoco seamos como el que esperaba que le salvara Dios de la inundación, y cuando llega al cielo y protesta, le dice Dios ¿Y el helicóptero, la lancha de rescate, etc. qué coño creías que era?

Parte del ajuste hormonal va vía consumo metabólico, pero *otra parte va vía apetito*, y si esa parte la ignoras, eres como el que rechaza el helicóptero esperando la salvación divina. O sin tanto rodeo: *que si no tienes hambre, no comas, coño.*

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 11:16 ----------




999999999 dijo:


> Hola, quisiera saber, si no te molesta, tu peso y altura.
> Me explico:
> Me da la impresión que hay mucha gente gordibuena en el hilo por lo que la dieta radical esta le va de PM
> Pero yo para 1.80 estaré en 75 kgs (de joven 65)
> ...



Título del hilo: Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al *sobrepeso/obesidad*? 

Obviamente, un martillo es para clavar clavos.
Si intenta usarlo para atornillar tornillos, los resultados pueden ser peor de lo esperable.

Otrosí digo que un problema de reflujo bien puede deberse a una intolerancia alimentaria no detectada (y lo del infrapeso también: por ejemplo, muchos celiacos subclínicos son tirillas)

EDIT: hombre, radical, radical... al final se trata de comer comida en vez de mierdas.

Carne, huevos, pescado, hortalizas, aceite, frutos secos, algunas frutas...

No sé qué le parece tan radical, sinceramente


----------



## VOTIN (23 Jun 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> El día que te de por leer el etiquetado del jamón serrano te da un patatús.



Ya lo lei,todos los envasados tienen 1gr de carbos,menos alguno que lo venden en el metadona sin azucar añadido


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya lo lei,todos los envasados tienen 1gr de carbos,menos alguno que lo venden en el metadona sin azucar añadido



_El chorizo es uno de nuestros embutidos más populares, y si pone en su envase que es 100% natural, debería llevar únicamente carne de cerdo, pimentón, sal, y ajo, y si es chorizo picante, pimentón picante, nada más._

El chorizo no lleva azúcar. 
Y la proposición complementaria: si lleva azúcar no es chorizo.


----------



## sada (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> No lo sé, explícalo tú, payaso.
> 
> Para empezar porque comes solo una vez al día. Estás haciendo restricción calorica.
> 
> ...



no podrías decir lo mismo sin perder las formas?
Hidratos salvo los de las verduras ya no como..todo lo que puedo lo compro casero, fruta tomo un dia a la semana unos arándanos o unas frambuesas.
a ver comí 3 rodajas de chorizo, nunca compro jamones ni chorizo en el súper son siempre caseros, obviamente no llevan azúcar ni nada de eso.
se los compro a un paisano de confianza.
no puedo prescindir del desayuno, la cena me da igual pero el desayuno si lo necesito un café con algo, como no me gusta el sabor del café solo le añado media taza de leche de almendra o de coco. a eso le añado lo que he leído aquí una c de aceite de coco, y una de cacao 0. Algo de canela y listo. No tomo leche de vaca porque me hice una analítica y me salió intolerancia.
ayer comí al mediodia ensalada de rúcula y canónigos con jamón serrano, aceitunas huevo cocido etc. con aove y vinagre.
cené sardinas en lata de las que viene en aceite de oliva.
anteayer de comer era conejo con pimientos al horno y de cena tomé un gazpacho casero que hice con tomates media cebolla pepino aceite y vinagre. lo tomé con un huevo picado y unos tacos de jamón.
hoy para comer tengo ensalada de rúcula y canónigos con filete de cerdo.
el cerdo también es casero. 

cuando más hambre tengo es a la mañana. desayuno y como en el trabajo, eso me impide a veces comer pues cosas recién hechas. 

en cuanto a las medidas pues la ropa me queda mejor con respecto a hace un año pero no he bajado de talla. no noto un cambio significativo. peso 65 kilos y en mi báscula que mide la grasa, una que compré en una gran superficie me marca 30% de grasa.
mi trabajo es sedentario, voy y vengo andando y luego estoy intentando hacer ejercicio en casa. 
esta semana estoy bastante más hinchada de lo normal, lo achaqué al ejercicio del otro día pero también me ha salido una alergia en las piernas y tomo una pastilla de Ibis 20 mg que uno de los efectos que tiene al ser corticoides es que engorda...

y no no tengo ninguna otra cosa como hipotiroidismo etc etc..que yo sepa vaya.


----------



## Gumersindo (23 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya lo lei,todos los envasados tienen 1gr de carbos,menos alguno que lo venden en el metadona sin azucar añadido



Ejem, perdone usted pero es misión casi imposible encontrar jamón serrano o lomo (incluso ibérico) en un supermercado que no contenga azúcar. ¿Porqué se lo añaden? Pues no sé, tal vez mejore el sabor o abarate el producto, ni idea.

Yo no hablo de carbos, digo que a todo (a todo) le ponen azúcar, incluido el jamón serrano. De igual forma que al chorizo, y sí se puede encontrar chorizo sin azúcar, y jamón y lomo, pero cuesta dios y ayuda.

Aquí le adjunto la composición del jamón serrano que venden en Mercadona.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Jun 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Hola, quisiera saber, si no te molesta, tu peso y altura.
> Me explico:
> Me da la impresión que hay mucha gente gordibuena en el hilo por lo que la dieta radical esta le va de PM
> Pero yo para 1.80 estaré en 75 kgs (de joven 65)
> ...



Ahora mismo, 1,70 y 71 kg. Porcentaje de grasa corporal 13-15%.

Lo cierto es que sigo con la bici pero no salgo a correr. Sólo dominadas, peso muerto, sentadillas, planchas, flexiones. De dos a cuatro veces a la semana, veinte minutos o media hora. Desde que empecé a comer así y con ejercicios de fuerza he ganado varios kg. de masa muscular.


----------



## Luizmi (23 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> _El chorizo es uno de nuestros embutidos más populares, y si pone en su envase que es 100% natural, debería llevar únicamente carne de cerdo, pimentón, sal, y ajo, y si es chorizo picante, pimentón picante, nada más._
> 
> El chorizo no lleva azúcar.
> Y la proposición complementaria: si lleva azúcar no es chorizo.



Curioso el tema, el chorizo de Joselito, (estamos hablano de la crem de la crem), lleva algo de azucar, en contra no lleva ningún conservante, yo creo que han preferido usar el azucar de conservante antes que otra cosa, y si esa gente le mete algo de azucar tiene que ser por una razón de peso, en contra su salchichón no lleva nada.


----------



## sada (23 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> lo mismo es el pan integral que el de centeno,incluso puede tener mas Carbos,toma pan proteico 7,5 gr/100g de carbos frente al que tomas que tiene 43 gr
> Pasar de la leche a la leche de avena un error ,pasas de 4,4 carbos a 8 o mas por cada 100ml,o sea que engorda el doble
> El chorizo tiene tb azucar,mejor jamon serrano
> y el chocolate tb azucar ,ese del 85% tiene 22 gr de azucar,cambia al de 99% del lidl que solo tiene 8gr
> ...



no tomo ya pan de centeno desde NOVIEMBRE, la leche la cambié por almendra porque me salió intolerancia a la de la vaca , la de soja leí x aqui que era peor.
el chorizo y jamón etc que compro no lleva azúcar, ventajas de vivir en galicia. todo casero.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> _El chorizo es uno de nuestros embutidos más populares, y si pone en su envase que es 100% natural, debería llevar únicamente carne de cerdo, pimentón, sal, y ajo, y si es chorizo picante, pimentón picante, nada más._
> 
> El chorizo no lleva azúcar.
> Y la proposición complementaria: si lleva azúcar no es chorizo.



El demonio se manifiesta de muchas formas
en efecto ,azucar no
Ahora es cuestion de descubrir de donde salen los 2 grs hidratos de carbono que le ponen,por que de la carne,pimenton ,sal y ajo no creo...........o si


----------



## sada (23 Jun 2017)

el jamón que venden x ahí lleva azúcar. lo hacen para compensar el exceso de sal.
para lo que no podéis comprar jamón casero...uno de los pocos que conozco que NO lleva azúcar ni mierdas.
Jamón Alpujarra Reserva - Tienda Maruja
Jamón de cerdo y sal marina.
Sin trazas de otros conservantes ni de ningún otro tipo de sustancias añadidas.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Jun 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Ejem, perdone usted pero es misión casi imposible encontrar jamón serrano o lomo (incluso ibérico) en un supermercado que no contenga azúcar. ¿Porqué se lo añaden? Pues no sé, tal vez mejore el sabor o abarate el producto, ni idea.
> 
> Yo no hablo de carbos, digo que a todo (a todo) le ponen azúcar, incluido el jamón serrano. De igual forma que al chorizo, y sí se puede encontrar chorizo sin azúcar, y jamón y lomo, pero cuesta dios y ayuda.
> 
> Aquí le adjunto la composición del jamón serrano que venden en Mercadona.








Ese tiene cero hidratos y cero azucares
O por lo menos eso pone
https://losmundosdepiru.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/img_20150502_133112.jpg


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Jun 2017)

Dudo mucho que el azúcar que contiene el jamón (1gr por 100 gr) tenga algún tipo de efecto medible en cualquier dieta. No nos volvamos locos tampoco.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> El demonio se manifiesta de muchas formas
> en efecto ,azucar no
> Ahora es cuestion de descubrir de donde salen los 2 grs hidratos de carbono que le ponen,por que de la carne,pimenton ,sal y ajo no creo...........o si



El pimentón no deja de ser una variedad concreta de pimiento, molida.

En concreto, el pimentón tiene un 10% en peso de azúcares y otro 10% de CH complejos, .

Y la proporción normal de pimentón en el chorizo ronda el 3%, así que ahí ya tienes casi todo.

Aparte, claro, la carne de cerdo tiene también algo, en torno a un 1%.

Pero vamos, testimonial.


----------



## Gumersindo (23 Jun 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Dudo mucho que el azúcar que contiene el jamón (1gr por 100 gr) tenga algún tipo de efecto medible en cualquier dieta. No nos volvamos locos tampoco.



No se trataba de eso, se trataba de rebatir que el chorizo tiene azúcar y el jamón serrano no.

Yo también creo que no hay que ser talibán, 1 gr. de azúcar no creo que haga daño a nadie, pero es curioso que a todo le endiñen azúcar, incluso a productos que a priori nadie sospecharía.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Jun 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> No se trataba de eso, se trataba de rebatir que el chorizo tiene azúcar y el jamón serrano no.
> 
> Yo también creo que no hay que ser talibán, 1 gr. de azúcar no creo que haga daño a nadie, pero es curioso que a todo le endiñen azúcar, incluso a productos que a priori nadie sospecharía.



Yo supongo que cantidades tan pequeñas serán usadas como conservante.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Será que hay varios tipos de grasa, no?
> 
> Que nadie espere basar su comida en azúcares/hidratos y perder grasa.
> Que nadie espere basar su comida en proteínas y quemar grasa.
> ...



Es muy posible lo que dices evidentemente pueden haber causas distintas a la hiperinsulemia...pero:

Sada:
dejé el pan integral la pasta integral, me pasé al pan de centeno de pueblo, y ya luego en noviembre dejé el pan de centeno y cambié la leche de vaca por la de avena, y ahora ya reduje quesos, nata y fruta.
aquí estoy desayunando leche de avena con aceite de coco cacao 0 y canela.

El tema de la paleo tiene una solida base, Seignalet lo dijo muy claro, HAY ALIMENTOS INFLAMATORIOS, y como tengas una nula adaptacion genetica o haces una paleo estricta o vas a seguir inflamado y con algun problema metabolico.

Yo sigo viendo avena, linaza y algun lacteo y antes de pensar en temas de tiroides u otros una paleo estricta ayudaria a descartar.

Lo he visto en un familiar cercano, mujer, cuando vio mi perdida de peso se puso estricta unos meses. Perdio la grasa abdominal que tanto le preocupaba. Despues se relajo y acumulo algo de grasa de nuevo. Ahora ha vuelto a comer con mas orden pero no consigue los mismos resultados y haciendo mas deporte.

En este caso lo veo de cerca, al fin ha coseguido no probar nada de cereales y lacteos, pero es fallo de base es que no hay manera de que tome mas grasa.

Ejemplo, mi cena de anoche incluia 150 ml de ajioli, eso solo son 1000 CALORIAS. Las tias siguen teniendo la programacion, o la costumbre o que se yo con el tema de la grasa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jun 2017)

adrenocromo dijo:


> uno que viene de listo, vaya retraso gastas jaja.



:xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## sada (23 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es muy posible lo que dices evidentemente pueden haber causas distintas a la hiperinsulemia...pero:
> 
> Sada:
> dejé el pan integral la pasta integral, me pasé al pan de centeno de pueblo, y ya luego en noviembre dejé el pan de centeno y cambié la leche de vaca por la de avena, y ahora ya reduje quesos, nata y fruta.
> ...



avena no, me equivoqué: tomo leche de almendra concretamente la Almond Breeze Zero
linaza si tomo pero que yo sepa es alta en grasas y omega 3. 
lácteos ya no tomo. 
ya no se que comer ..como tocino, aceite de coco una cucharada en el café, aliño con aceite de oliva por supuesto, tiro de embutidos caseros, y luego carne: cordero casero,cerdo casero, conejo y pollo del super, ....manitas hice el otro día con una receta q alguien puso aqui, eso es lo que como por la semana en el trabajo, verdura al horno + una carne asada al horno que caliento en la ofi. o ensalada + carne.
los fines de semana hamburguesas caseras con carne que compro al carnicero y las hago yo, obviamente sin pan, pulpo, chipirones, aprovecho para tomar más pescado o carne recién hecha, tipo churrasco con all i oli, etc.


----------



## fmc (23 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ....
> 
> Por otro lado, tiene pinta de que lo contrario también es cierto: *si haces lo que debes para modificar el punto de equilibrio, las calorías no importan.*
> 
> ...



Ahí es a lo que voy, si no limitas la ingesta porque no interpretas bien tu saciedad por ejemplo, te puede llevar a excederte. Y los comentarios tipo "puedes comer todas las grasas que te dé la gana" pueden llevar a error.

En cualquier caso la teoría no es mía, como dije lo leí en dietdoctor... aquí va la infografía...

How Much Fat Should You Eat on a Ketogenic Diet? - Diet Doctor


----------



## sada (23 Jun 2017)

fmc dijo:


> Ahí es a lo que voy, si no limitas la ingesta porque no interpretas bien tu saciedad por ejemplo, te puede llevar a excederte. Y los comentarios tipo "puedes comer todas las grasas que te dé la gana" pueden llevar a error.
> 
> En cualquier caso la teoría no es mía, como dije lo leí en dietdoctor... aquí va la infografía...
> 
> How Much Fat Should You Eat on a Ketogenic Diet? - Diet Doctor



siguiendo esto igual tengo que reducir la ingesta de grasa....un poco.
cambiarla por??? proteina por ejemplo? tirar más de tortilla francesa, etc ?


----------



## fmc (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> siguiendo esto igual tengo que reducir la ingesta de grasa....un poco.
> cambiarla por??? proteina por ejemplo? tirar más de tortilla francesa, etc ?



yo te recomendaría empezar por pesar lo que comes un par de semanas para ver dónde estás, si realmente comes tan pocos hidratos como crees y si en proteínas estás alta o baja... a partir de ahí ya te puedes plantear lo que tienes que corregir


----------



## sada (23 Jun 2017)

al parecer en mercadona ya han traído leche de coco
Leche de coco - Dee Thai - 400 ml


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jun 2017)

fmc dijo:


> Ahí es a lo que voy, si no limitas la ingesta porque no interpretas bien tu saciedad por ejemplo, te puede llevar a excederte. Y los comentarios tipo "puedes comer todas las grasas que te dé la gana" pueden llevar a error.
> 
> En cualquier caso la teoría no es mía, como dije lo leí en dietdoctor... aquí va la infografía...
> 
> How Much Fat Should You Eat on a Ketogenic Diet? - Diet Doctor



Eso es cierto.

El _ad libitum_ lo carga el diablo, sobre todo en los casos en los que el problema viene de una mala transmisión de la sensación de saciedad, o de haber olvidado lo que es el hambre DE VERDAD.

Pero eso tiene fácil solución:

1.- Cuando creas tener hambre, bebe. Es increíble la de veces que el hambre es, en realidad, sed mal interpretada por nuestro cerebro.

2.- De vez en cuando, haz un ayuno de más de 24 horas. Eso te permitirá recordad lo que es el hambre REAL, que no es igual que las ganas de comer.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Jun 2017)

empieza por no desayunar de forma tan pantagruélica.

yo me tomo el zumo de dos naranjas con su pulpa, un café solo y hasta que coma, que no siempre es sobre las dos.


----------



## orcinsu (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> al parecer en mercadona ya han traído leche de coco
> Leche de coco - Dee Thai - 400 ml



3,75€ el litro. ¿Como lo veis?


----------



## sada (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Estaba leyendo lo que comes y flipaba a colores. Luego dices que no bajas de peso y no me extraña.
> 
> Para adelgazar tienes que evitar grasas e hidratos de carbono. No puedes esperar perder peso si desyunas cacao, aceite de coco y pan de linaza con chorizo. Menuda bomba de grasa y calorías. Todo eso engorda exactamente igual que el Nesquik, el aceite de oliva o la mantequilla y el pan de trigo. No cambias nada las calorías. Ni siquiera es más sano, solo es más caro.
> 
> ...



en tu defensa he de decir que en el 2011 hice la Dukan y si bajé de peso. a 57/58 kilos. claro que ya hace 6 años de eso. en esa dieta las grasa ni verlas. y los hidratos idem.


----------



## brux (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> siguiendo esto igual tengo que reducir la ingesta de grasa....un poco.
> cambiarla por??? proteina por ejemplo? tirar más de tortilla francesa, etc ?



Que no comas grasa si quieres adelgazar, joder. Ni la pruebes. Ni una gota de aceite de coco ni de oliva ni una loncha de jamón o jamón york. El cerdo prohibido.

Si quieres adelgazar haz la Dukan y cuando estés en tu peso vas introduciendo las grasas con mucho control diario de báscula y cantidades, sabiendo las calorías que te metes.

Perderás 6 kilos al mes sin pasar hambre, y luego ya pruebas con la grasa. Come todo el pavo, pollo y pescado que quieras, incluso el salmón que es pura grasa. Pero grasa de cerdo ni se te ocurra. El cerdo, prohibido. Y el aceite vegetal también. 

Vas a hacer caso a cuatro payasos de internet que mienten más que hablan. Ya se ve que sí y por eso llevas meses comiendo de puta pena, sufriendo y engordando en vez de adelgazando.


----------



## Pichorrica (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Que no comas grasa si quieres adelgazar, joder. Ni la pruebes. Ni una gota de aceite de coco ni de oliva ni una loncha de jamón o jamón york. El cerdo prohibido.
> 
> Si quieres adelgazar haz la Dukan y cuando estés en tu peso vas introduciendo las grasas con mucho control diario de báscula y cantidades, sabiendo las calorías que te metes.
> 
> ...



A ver saecio como te lo explico para que lo entiendas...

Que diferencia hay entre la grasa de cerdo a la del salmón? Y la del aceite de oliva a la del salmón?

Ya te lo digo yo...NINGUNA. 

Y encima le dices que nada de hidratos y grasas, y mucha proteínas. Así te vas a cargar los riñones de la chavala.

Enterao que eres muy enterao.


----------



## sada (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Que no comas grasa si quieres adelgazar, joder. Ni la pruebes. Ni una gota de aceite de coco ni de oliva ni una loncha de jamón o jamón york. El cerdo prohibido.
> 
> Si quieres adelgazar haz la Dukan y cuando estés en tu peso vas introduciendo las grasas con mucho control diario de báscula y cantidades, sabiendo las calorías que te metes.
> 
> ...



lo malo de la Dukan es que la comida es aggg, mucho salvado de trigo que es incomible, queso batido que me da asco, y cosas así. sobre todo el desayuno es lo peor, es mi comida más fuerte y no puedo con la dukan ahí. a no ser que comas claras de huevo dia si dia tambien

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 12:13 ----------

la verdad es que con esta forma de comer yo estaba encantada..a quien no el apetece un churrasco con un all i oli o una mayonesa casera? o una hamburguesa casera con guacamole y unas lonchas de tocino? o pulpo con su aceite y pimentón? 
o cordero asado con verdura y all i oli..en fin no se, solo de pensar en hacer la dukan aggggg


----------



## boogie boom (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> avena no, me equivoqué: tomo leche de almendra concretamente la Almond Breeze Zero
> *linaza si tomo pero que yo sepa es alta en grasas y omega 3. *
> lácteos ya no tomo.
> ya no se que comer ..como tocino, aceite de coco una cucharada en el café, aliño con aceite de oliva por supuesto, tiro de embutidos caseros, y luego carne: cordero casero,cerdo casero, conejo y pollo del super, ....manitas hice el otro día con una receta q alguien puso aqui, eso es lo que como por la semana en el trabajo, verdura al horno + una carne asada al horno que caliento en la ofi. o ensalada + carne.
> los fines de semana hamburguesas caseras con carne que compro al carnicero y las hago yo, obviamente sin pan, pulpo, chipirones, aprovecho para tomar más pescado o carne recién hecha, tipo churrasco con all i oli, etc.



Creo que dijiste que hacías pan de lino. Como te dije hace un tiempo los ácidos grasos insaturados y omega 3 no se deben calentar a más de su temperatura de humeo, que son 107º creo recordar. Te los cargas, ya no valen sus beneficios, y es más, son tóxicos (¿grasas trans?).

Yo también hacía pan de lino hasta que me enteré del detalle...

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 13:17 ----------

Por cierto, ahora el lino lo muelo en el momento y lo tomo con el café de la mañana, con aceite de coco y cacao. Intenta no quitarlo porque es estupendo en todos los sentidos.


----------



## 999999999 (23 Jun 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ahora mismo, 1,70 y 71 kg. Porcentaje de grasa corporal 13-15%.
> 
> Lo cierto es que sigo con la bici pero no salgo a correr. Sólo dominadas, peso muerto, sentadillas, planchas, flexiones. De dos a cuatro veces a la semana, veinte minutos o media hora. Desde que empecé a comer así y con ejercicios de fuerza he ganado varios kg. de masa muscular.



Pinta de mesomorfo fuerte.
Edad si no es indiscreción (al menos sabet si mas de 30?) Yo 41
Ejercicios en gym tipo crosfitt o pesas?
O calistenia y pesas en casa?
Gracias

P.d.: lo digo porque salvo q tengas jaula y muchos kgs en casa es jodido hacer sentadillas y peso muerto en condiciones


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> avena no, me equivoqué: tomo leche de almendra concretamente la Almond Breeze Zero
> linaza si tomo pero que yo sepa es alta en grasas y omega 3.
> lácteos ya no tomo.
> ya no se que comer ..como tocino, aceite de coco una cucharada en el café, aliño con aceite de oliva por supuesto, tiro de embutidos caseros, y luego carne: cordero casero,cerdo casero, conejo y pollo del super, ....manitas hice el otro día con una receta q alguien puso aqui, eso es lo que como por la semana en el trabajo, verdura al horno + una carne asada al horno que caliento en la ofi. o ensalada + carne.
> los fines de semana hamburguesas caseras con carne que compro al carnicero y las hago yo, obviamente sin pan, pulpo, chipirones, aprovecho para tomar más pescado o carne recién hecha, tipo churrasco con all i oli, etc.



Tu caso como ya hemos dicho partimos de un ligero soprepeso que aun nadie sabe si es tu constitucion, pero de cualquier manera no hablamos de obesidad. Los consejos para que llegues al peso que tu quieres ya tendrian que ir mas por la via de aumentar tu actividad fisica, conseguir mas musculatura (si aunque seas chica), ya hablamos de ajuste fino que es muy dificil individualizar.

Dicho esto, desde que empezaste en este hilo hay una cosa basica que fallas, te empeñas en tomar cosas que se parecen a las que no debes tomar. El ejemplo mas claro es la leche y lacteos, que ya te lo dijimos desde el principio, y hasta que no te salio en la prueba genetica esa que te hiciste no lo dejaste. Segun comentaste ese pequeño cambio si te ha hecho perder algun kilillo mas.

Luego te dio por la leche de avena, que no deja de ser un cereal y ademas bebido, y por ultimo lo de la leche de almendra que me da repelus leer la etiqueta. Si vas por el camino de no tomar procesados y te tomas esa mierda con un 2% de almendra imaginate que te estas metiendo para empezar el dia con el otro 98%.







Hasta que no se te quite la mania de comprar cosas embotelladas... eso un dia vale pero a diario ni de coña. Comprate chufas y te las bates, al menos sabes tu lo que metes en el bote.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Jun 2017)

ayer la tuve con mi padre y la leche de almendras.

tenia razón en que era buena, tenia el doble o sea un cuatro por ciento de almendras.

pero vamos, con cincuenta gramos de almendras, un litro de agua, miel a discreción y batidora, sale un menjunje mucho más rico, sano, y hasta barato.


----------



## Dreke (23 Jun 2017)

Quería saber vuestra opinión sobre las bebidas energéticas deportivas, tipo Isostar, etc.
Suelo tomarme medio litro de bebida preparada con estos productos en polvo cuando salgo con la bicicleta de montaña. ¿Debería prescindir de estas bebidas? La verdad es que llevan una barbaridad de azúcar.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> siguiendo esto igual tengo que reducir la ingesta de grasa....un poco.
> cambiarla por??? proteina por ejemplo? tirar más de tortilla francesa, etc ?



Yo creo que lo que tienes que hacer ya es mover mas el culo.
Hay un punto que hay que moverse,y tu estas en el
30/40 KM a la semana de carrera sera suficiente o sea 3 o 4 horas.
No es mucho,solo el 2% de tu tiempo en una semana dedicalo a correr.,se lo puedes quitar al tiempo que pasas viendo tele,pero claro eso duele......


----------



## boogie boom (23 Jun 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que tienes que hacer ya es mover mas el culo.
> Hay un punto que hay que moverse,y tu estas en el
> 30/40 KM a la semana de carrera sera suficiente o sea 3 o 4 horas.
> No es mucho,solo el 2% de tu tiempo en una semana dedicalo a correr.,se lo puedes quitar al tiempo que pasas viendo tele,pero claro eso duele......



Discrepo. Una vez a la semana está bien, más es tontería. Aeróbico para los flipaos del running. 
Más HIIT y ejercicio de fuerza para crear músculo. Las sentadillas con peso, fondos, dominadas. Siempre con al menos un día de descanso para recuperar, aunque el cuerpo te lo dice.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 17:30 ----------




Dreke dijo:


> Quería saber vuestra opinión sobre las bebidas energéticas deportivas, tipo Isostar, etc.
> Suelo tomarme medio litro de bebida preparada con estos productos en polvo cuando salgo con la bicicleta de montaña. ¿Debería prescindir de estas bebidas? La verdad es que llevan una barbaridad de azúcar.



Sí, son basura. Minolles de veces mejor agua, plátano, frutos secos y hasta alguna barrita proteínica casera receta made in zapatitos.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Jun 2017)

Dreke dijo:


> *Quería saber vuestra opinión sobre las bebidas energéticas deportivas, tipo Isostar, etc.
> Suelo tomarme medio litro de bebida preparada con estos productos en polvo cuando salgo con la bicicleta de montaña. ¿Debería prescindir de estas bebidas? La verdad es que llevan una barbaridad de azúcar.*



Yo no se como sois capaces de comprar esas cosas cuando hacerlo es lo más sencillo del mundo.

- 1 litro de agua
- 1 cucharadita de bicarbonato sódico
- 1 cucharadita de sal marina 
- 1 cucharada de miel
- El zumo de un par de naranjas o limones.

Si se quiere se puede cambiar las cantidades a su gusto o si no tiene problema con el azúcar le puede echar (con la miel ya estaría bien pero allá cada cual) más barato y con menos mierda que las marcas comerciales.

Saludos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Jun 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no se como sois capaces de comprar esas cosas cuando hacerlo es lo más sencillo del mundo.
> 
> - 1 litro de agua
> - 1 cucharadita de bicarbonato sódico
> ...



Yo hago un deporte largo pero no intenso, sudo mucho y necesito reponer sales. Estuve un tiempo haciendo una receta parecida a la tuya pero acaba siendo un cognazo. 

Hice una comparacion de todas las Isotónicas de las marcas blancas y me he quedado con la botellas de 1,5 litros de Mercadona. La que menos azúcares (4,2%), muy completa en sales y lonchafinista, 0,89 Euros. Aguanto muy bien. Las demás, Isostar incluido, tiene más de 6% de azúcares. 

Aquí hay una web donde recomiendan la composición de "bebidas deportivas", pero son para deportes intensos. 

Bebidas para deportistas: características y comparativa

En febrero de 2001, la Dirección General de Salud y Protección del Consumidor de la Comisión Europea, a través del Comité Científico de Alimentación Humana, redactó un informe sobre la composición de los alimentos y las bebidas destinadas a cubrir el gasto energético en un gran esfuerzo muscular.

En este documento se indica que la bebida deportiva debe suministrar hidratos de carbono como fuente fundamental de energía y debe ser eficaz en mantener la óptima hidratación o rehidratar, además de recomendar los siguientes márgenes en la composición de las bebidas para tomar durante la práctica deportiva:


----------



## brux (23 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> lo malo de la Dukan es que la comida es aggg, mucho salvado de trigo que es incomible, queso batido que me da asco, y cosas así. sobre todo el desayuno es lo peor, es mi comida más fuerte y no puedo con la dukan ahí. a no ser que comas claras de huevo dia si dia tambien
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 12:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Madre mía qué pasote de grasas te metes. ¿En serio no has engordado con esta dieta que llevas de camionero americano?

La Dukan es muchísimo más amplia que eso, y el salvado es una cucharada al día pero tampoco es obligatorio, es para ir al baño. No te has enterado de nada Sada. Si quieres perder peso a toda velocidad sin pasar hambre, hazla. 

Aunque me parece que no adelgazas porque comes un montón y te gusta todo lo engordante.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Madre mía qué pasote de grasas te metes. ¿En serio no has engordado con esta dieta que llevas de camionero americano?
> 
> La Dukan es muchísimo más amplia que eso, y el salvado es una cucharada al día pero tampoco es obligatorio, es para ir al baño. No te has enterado de nada Sada. Si quieres perder peso a toda velocidad sin pasar hambre, hazla.
> 
> Aunque me parece que no adelgazas porque comes un montón y te gusta todo lo engordante.



Brux de verdad , sin acritud, Sada precisamente ha conseguido quitarse algun kilo cuando ha seguido a rajatabla (con algun desliz pero pocos) los consejos que aqui le dabamos de que aumentase el porcentaje de grasas de su dieta.

Se que es dificil desprogramarse del lavado de cerebro del conteo de calorias, pero hemos dado sobradas pruebas en el hilo de que el cuerpo humano no funciona asi.

La cosa es tan simple como eliminar de la dieta los hidratos refinados que son los que suben la glicemia en sangre en exceso. La grasa hace todo lo contrario no aumenta la glucemia nada y por eso no engorda. 

Con dieta alta en grasas, moderada en proteinas y con hidratos no refinados, uno se acerca de forma natural a un peso saludable. Sada practicamente ya no le sobran muchos kilos y si quiere bajar aun mas tiene que cambiar su composicion corporal con ejercicio, pero ya no hablamos de salud sino de estetica.


----------



## Luizmi (24 Jun 2017)

Investigando sobre el hígado graso, en pubmed salen muchas referencias a estudios que cambiando grasas saturadas por poliinsaturadas o monoinsaturadas se reducieron sensiblemente los depósitos de grasa en hígado y visceras en general (grasa ectópica)
algunos ejemplos:
Poly is more effective than monounsaturated fat for dietary management in the metabolic syndrome: The muffin study. - PubMed - NCBI


> CONCLUSION:
> 
> Substitution of SFA with PUFA in patients with MetS (metabolic syndrome) is associated with greater reductions in TG and improvement in endothelial function than MUFA that is independent of weight loss. These preliminary findings raise the possibility that PUFA may be the unsaturated fat of choice to reduce cardiometabolic risk in patients with MetS (metabolic syndrome)



Effects of Saturated Fat, Polyunsaturated Fat, Monounsaturated Fat, and Carbohydrate on Glucose-Insulin Homeostasis: A Systematic Review and Meta-a... - PubMed - NCBI


> CONCLUSIONS:
> 
> This meta-analysis of randomised controlled feeding trials provides evidence that dietary macronutrients have diverse effects on glucose-insulin homeostasis. In comparison to carbohydrate, SFA, or MUFA, most consistent favourable effects were seen with PUFA, which was linked to improved glycaemia, insulin resistance, and insulin secretion capacity.



Liver fat: a relevant target for dietary intervention? Summary of a Unilever workshop



> Dietary fat composition may be important in liver fat accumulation, as suggested by cross-sectional data in humans: PUFA have been inversely associated and SFA have been directly associated with liver fat (e.g. Allard et al.(,103), Musso et al.(,104), Petersson et al.(,105) and Petit et al.(,106)). Furthermore, the major dietary PUFA linoleic acid (18 : 2n-6) has been inversely linked to T2DM risk(,107). SFA may induce lipogenic genes and promote liver fat as compared with PUFA(,107), and PUFA, but not SFA, could down-regulate lipogenic enzymes in liver, and are more readily oxidised(,108,109)



En muchos se recomienda cambiar hidratos refinados por grasas, pero siguen obteniendo mejores resultados con grasas poli y monoinsaturadas que con saturadas.

Curiosamente hay muchas referencias al denostado aceite de girasol como antiinflamatorio (altísimo en la vitamina liposoluble e antioxidante E) 

Ejemplo:
Dietary


> n conclusion, a diet high in ALA confers cardiovascular benefits, in part by exerting an antiinflammatory effect. Evidence from the present study and our previous report (4) indicates that the antiinflammatory effects of ALA involve multiple markers of inflammation.


----------



## lost_77 (24 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Investigando sobre el hígado graso, en pubmed salen muchas referencias a estudios que cambiando grasas saturadas por poliinsaturadas o monoinsaturadas se reducieron sensiblemente los depósitos de grasa en hígado y visceras en general (grasa ectópica)
> algunos ejemplos:
> Poly is more effective than monounsaturated fat for dietary management in the metabolic syndrome: The muffin study. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...



Interesante, pero parece que hay mucha controversia en el tema. Luego lo miro con más detenimiento a ver qué poliinsaturados se refiere. Si we, we o todos. En cualquier caso, recordar que los poliinsaturados son los más sensibles al calor, y el efecto puede ser muy diferente en crudo que cocinado. 
Hay una revisión por ahí, a ver si la encuentro, que encontraba favorables los saturados de cadena muy corta, los de cadena media hasta cierto punto, oleico también hasta cierto punto, y luego w3 pero no w6. En el último artículo que indicas se habla de ALA , alfalinolenico w3. De todos modos, como digo, parece que hay mucha controversia aún.


----------



## Pichorrica (24 Jun 2017)

Tengo una duda.

Sabmos que con una dieta de cero procesados y alta en grasas una persona con sobrepeso/obesidad puede recuperar su peso ideal y que su sistema de insulina-bioquímico se resetee y vuelva a la normalidad y funcione correctamente.

Pero, una persona con obesidad mórbida, podría hacerlo de la mismo forma que ina persona con sobrepeso, o, su pancreas-higado-riñones están ya destrozados que no podría?

Curiosidad científica, mas que nada


----------



## sada (24 Jun 2017)

Sí que creo que igual las grasas no son todas iguales e igual alguna tipo mantequilla nata tocino etc son inflamatorias¿ qué opináis ¿


----------



## lost_77 (24 Jun 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Tengo una duda.
> 
> Sabmos que con una dieta de cero procesados y alta en grasas una persona con sobrepeso/obesidad puede recuperar su peso ideal y que su sistema de insulina-bioquímico se resetee y vuelva a la normalidad y funcione correctamente.
> 
> ...



Pues en una persona realmente obesa, primero ir al médico a ver como le funcionan los riñones, hígado, páncreas, etc. Pero precisamente a muy obesos, si están bien, la dieta lchf o keto les funcionan mejor que a los que solo tienen un sobrepeso ligero y pierden una barbaridad. Ver el hilo de keto en reddit, la gente adelgaza 30 kg en nada, y 100 kg en 1 año o 2.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2017 at 16:36 ----------




sada dijo:


> Sí que creo que igual las grasas no son todas iguales e igual alguna tipo mantequilla nata tocino etc son inflamatorias¿ qué opináis ¿



Al menos parece que no son tan malas como se pensaba y que no hay que descartarlas, aunque hay también quien piensa que es lo mejor del mundo. Es posible, pero en cualquier caso, nada es perfecto para todo el mundo, cada uno tenemos nuestra genética.


----------



## boogie boom (24 Jun 2017)

brux dijo:


> Madre mía qué pasote de grasas te metes. ¿En serio no has engordado con esta dieta que llevas de camionero americano?
> 
> La Dukan es muchísimo más amplia que eso, y el salvado es una cucharada al día pero tampoco es obligatorio, es para ir al baño. No te has enterado de nada Sada. Si quieres perder peso a toda velocidad sin pasar hambre, hazla.
> 
> Aunque me parece que no adelgazas porque comes un montón y te gusta todo lo engordante.



Con todo el respeto del mundo, y después de haberte leído bastante. Debo suponer que eres bastante imbécil. 


Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## montella (24 Jun 2017)

Hoy otra vez con los huevos el Doctor Escribano en la tele q pasa por ser una eminencia de la nutricion.Q si solo de 2 a 7 yemas a la semana pero claras las q se quieran
¿No hemos quedado q no son malos para el colesterol?


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jun 2017)

montella dijo:


> Hoy otra vez con los huevos el Doctor Escribano en la tele q pasa por ser una eminencia de la nutricion.Q si solo de 2 a 7 yemas a la semana pero claras las q se quieran
> ¿No hemos quedado q no son malos para el colesterol?



Hemos quedado en que el retraso de los medicos no tiene limites. Se quedaron en lo que estudiaron hace 30 años y de ahi no los sacas.


----------



## Chapinazo (24 Jun 2017)

Hola:
Llevo un mes leyendo este hilo y lo he leído casi entero (saltando las discusiones más estériles). Quiero agradecer mucho a los principales participantes como Rauxa, Zapatitos, Adenocromo, Karlos Smith, Smiling Jack (su cuerpo es su laboratorio) y Sada, entre otros. También a los más detractores como Sugus, elmastonto y Cormac, porque el hilo se enriquece así.

Empecé a practicar una pseudo-paleo (digamos el 90% del tiempo) a la vez que empecé a leer esto. Yo no tengo un especial problema de peso (mido 1,80 y pesaba 78,5 kgr, y hace ya años que no uso azúcar porque nunca me ha atraído mucho) pero sí tengo un poco de lorza que no estaría mal quitar. Y desde luego me acerco a la crisis de los cuarenta y todo este tipo de cosas cada vez preocupan más.

En cuatro semanas he bajado a 75,2 kgr y me he desinflado más de lo que uno podría atribuir a 3,3 kgr. Hago ejercicio bastante ligero (2-3 días a la semana al gimnasio a hacer cuatro tonterías) y creo que además de perder grasa he ganado músculo, aunque no lo puedo asegurar.
Tengo la sensación (aunque quiero probarlo a largo plazo y hacerme algún análisis) de que este sistema de alimentación funciona, por lo que estoy muy agradecido.

Tengo algunas cosas que he observado y que creo que han salido poco en el hilo y quería comentar:

- Estoy bastante seguro de que yo había desarrollado últimamente algún tipo de intolerancia leve a la lactosa. Empezaba a sospechar en los últimos meses que algo nuevo me pasaba por las visitas imperiosas y explosivas al baño que de vez en cuando tenía. Ha sido quitar la leche y desparecer esto. A raíz de esto he leído que los casos de desarrollo de intolerancia a la lactosa en adultos no son raros. Solo por este descubrimiento ya ha valido todo la pena.

- Quizá haya algo de efecto placebo, pero estoy convencido de que ahora duermo menos (y quizá mejor). Siempre he necesitado 8h y levantarme de la cama siempre me ha costado. Llevo este mes durmiendo 7h y levantándome con facilidad y muchos días sin despertador.

- Yo vivo solo y siempre la logística de cocinar ha sido una carga. Ponerme a cocinar legumbres, pasta, arroz y similares para uno solo siempre me ha dado pereza, con lo que siempre he intentado dejar algo preparado el día que tengo tiempo para los días que no tengo tiempo y guardarlo en tuppers y tal. Un coñazo. Ahora llego a casa, me encebollo un bistec , me hago un huevo frito, me como una manzana y unas almendras y pista. O me hago una ensalada monstruosa y abro una lata de sardinas. O mil cosas sencillas. Esto es una mejora increíble y como cosas con las que siempre me había cortado bastante (panceta, torreznos, huevos, carne grasa...) que son riquísimos y fáciles de preparar. 

- He notado (y de nuevo igual es solo una sensación) que he estado más agresivo (que no violento). Lo atribuyo a que quizá haya estado generando más testorena, porque la verdad es que también estoy algo más cachondo. Aunque tampoco es algo muy marcado.

- La cuenta de la compra ha subido bastante. Donde yo vivo es todo un festival de azúcares y harinas. Comprar saludable resulta bastante caro en España y aún más aquí. Me he movido más para hacer la compra (antes todo en el mismo puto súper), lo que ayuda a abrir bastante las posibilidades y la mente.

- Las conclusiones de Jason Fung (y bastante otros médicos aún considerados disidentes) me parecen impresionantes y creo que son un gran paso hacia la verdad, o a una parte de ella al menos (hablo de todo el tema de la insulina). Creo que todo esto va a hacer cambiar muchas cosas en los próximos años, a mejor. Sus conclusiones, una vez que las reposas y las entiendes, resultan evidentes y efectivamente encajan con la sabiduría de mi abuela ("no comas entre horas", "no te cebes con el pan", "los dulces engordan"...) que parecía que ya no estaba vigente.

- Toda la vida me he atormentado "forzándome" a desayunar, conforme al mensaje oficial. Pero es que por las mañanas nunca me ha apetecido comer. Lo mismo me pasaba con la merienda, ninguna gana, ni cuando era chaval. Ahora veo que lo que me pedía el cuerpo es probablemente lo más saludable. Así que por fin estoy contento con mi ayuno 16/8 (nunca le había puesto ese nombre y me parecía un defecto de mi nutrición) porque hay muchos indicios de que puede ser muy saludable.

- Creo que nombre de "dieta paleo" es bastante ridículo y no representa para nada el contenido de la dieta. De hecho creo que disuade a la gente de probarla. Ningún hombre primitivo se hacía las ensaladas de espinacas con nueces y queso de oveja con aceite de oliva que me meto. El nombre de "nutrición evolutiva" ya me convence más. 

Creo que más cosas que se me olvidan. Pero bueno, en general, un gusto haber probado esto y por aquí me voy a quedar en los próximos meses, al menos. Y perdón por el tocho.


----------



## Leunam (24 Jun 2017)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> - Quizá haya algo de efecto placebo, pero estoy convencido de que ahora duermo menos (y quizá mejor). Siempre he necesitado 8h y levantarme de la cama siempre me ha costado. Llevo este mes durmiendo 7h y levantándome con facilidad y muchos días sin despertador.



Buenas, a mí me ha pasado lo mismo, curioso placebo que afecta a varias personas que no se conocen ni han hablado previamente, ni se podían imaginar (en mi caso) que podía producirse ese efecto.

Saludos


----------



## RVR60 (24 Jun 2017)

Chapinazo dijo:


> - He notado (y de nuevo igual es solo una sensación) que he estado más agresivo (que no violento). Lo atribuyo a que quizá haya estado generando más testorena, porque la verdad es que también estoy algo más cachondo. Aunque tampoco es algo muy marcado.
> .



Creía que solo me pasaba a mi 


Lo de la cuenta es totalmente cierto. Creo que en mi casa ha subido más de un 35% aproximadamente

Fdo. Otro lector del hilo de detrás de la mata


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Jun 2017)

montella dijo:


> Hoy otra vez con los huevos el Doctor Escribano en la tele q pasa por ser una eminencia de la nutricion.Q si solo de 2 a 7 yemas a la semana pero claras las q se quieran
> ¿No hemos quedado q no son malos para el colesterol?



A muchos médicos les pasa un poco como al prota de 1984 con el "doblepensar". Me muevo en un ambiente en el que conozco a decenas de médicos, muchos de los cuales son grandes amigos míos. Pues bien, con el tema de los huevos tengo una anécdota muy curiosa, que me ha pasado no una ni dos veces, sino por lo menos seis o siete veces (alguna con las mismas personas). La cosa va normalmente más o menos así: alguien comenta que el colesterol dietético no sube el colesterol sérico, y que la evidencia científica, ahora, es esa. Todos los médicos presentes asienten, se comenta, se habla del colesterol bueno y del malo, todos _saben_ que entre los factores que hacen que un paciente sufra hipercolesterolemia no está la ingesta de alimentos ricos en colesterol, etc. Un rato más tarde, o unos días más tarde, sale el tema de cuántos huevos comes a la semana. Yo digo que me como tranquilamente 12 o 15 huevos, ante lo cual alguno de estos médicos me dice que son demasiados, que no puedo comer tantos. Les pregunto que por qué, y me dicen _que me va a subir el colesterol_. Les recuerdo la conversación anterior y balbucean, no saben por dónde salir. Aparte les recuerdo que tengo un colesterol total de 130-140.

Como digo me ha pasado varias veces, y con gente de un mismo grupo. Yo no sé si son subnormales o qué. La verdad me da como vergüenza ajena.

Me ha pasado también con el consumo de vísceras, y por el mismo motivo: "que tienen mucho colesterol".

Es como si fueran capaces de pensar lo mismo y lo contrario a la vez.


----------



## sada (25 Jun 2017)

Me han regalado un bote de manteca de cerdo. No sé si usarla para cocinar. Qué opináis¿ 
Nunca he cocinado con ella aunque antes en las aldeas era muy habitual


----------



## Qui (25 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> Me han regalado un bote de manteca de cerdo. No sé si usarla para cocinar. Qué opináis¿
> Nunca he cocinado con ella aunque antes en las aldeas era muy habitual



Yo suelo hacer el cerdo con manteca, el salmón y el vacuno con mantequilla y el pollo con aove aunque a veces uso natequilla también. El resto de pescado con aove.
Los sabores cambian y desde mi punto de vista mejoran bastante, probad con el vacuno y la mantequilla, está más rico.


----------



## sada (26 Jun 2017)

recién salido hoy en el ABC :abajo:

Las cinco dietas más populares que son potencialmente peligrosas para la salud

Estos son los* efectos perjudiciales* de cinco dietas que gozan de gran popularidad:

1. *La dieta paleolítica o «dieta paleo»: *Esta dieta está basada en lo que comían nuestros antepasados, cazadores y recolectores, es decir, carne, pescado, frutas, verduras, hortalizas, huevos, frutos secos, semillas, flores y brotes. Excluye pan, cereales, pasta, galletas y alimentos procesados.

Los defensores de esta opción aseguran que es la manera más sana de comer ya que se eliminan los alimentos refinados, grasas trans y alimentos procesados que abundan en nuestra alimentación actual.

*EFECTOS NEGATIVOS SOBRE LA SALUD*: La dieta puede resultar interesante si consideramos el argumento de suprimir los alimentos procesados, azúcares refinados y grasa trans, pero sostenida en el tiempo y sin control médico, puede resultar perjudicial para la salud.

No tomar cereales, féculas y legumbres supone una carencia de vitaminas del grupo B que pueden alterar nuestro sistema nervioso, e incluso precipitar estados de ansiedad, insomnio, debilidad, cansancio e irritabilidad.

Siempre que no se tengan intolerancias médicamente probadas, la leche y el resto de lácteos son fundamentales para una dieta equilibrada. Son la mejor fuente de calcio y constituyen la base para mantener unos huesos fuertes, prevenir la osteoporosis, lesiones y fracturas en la edad adulta.

Si se abusa libremente del consumo de proteína animal, huevos y aceite, podemos incrementar los niveles de colesterol en sangre y aumentar el riesgo de desarrollar enfermedades cardiovasculares, cálculos biliares y renales.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> *EFECTOS NEGATIVOS SOBRE LA SALUD*: La dieta puede resultar interesante si consideramos el argumento de suprimir los alimentos procesados, azúcares refinados y grasa trans, pero sostenida en el tiempo y sin control médico, puede resultar perjudicial para la salud.



¿Sacarán los cinco efectos perjudiciales de comer pan y harinas todos los días en una población acostumbrada a pasar horas y horas en el sofá y frente al ordenador? ¿O esos no, que no interesa?

Yo no soy ningún experto en la paleodieta, además como legumbres habitualmente porque me gustan, porque me parecen sanas y porque me convienen dado que quiero ganar peso. Ahora bien, hay fuentes ricas en calcio dentro de la paleodieta que, además, no tienen los antinutrientes que sí suelen tener las legumbres. Que yo sepa, seguir la paleodieta requiere comer muchas verduras ricas en calcio (brócoli, espinacas, coles...), pescados (boquerones, anguilas...), huevos... que al ser habituales en las comidas diarias cubren con creces las necesidades de calcio.

De la correlación entre el aumento del colesterol y el aumento del consumo de "proteína animal, huevos y aceite" mejor no digo nada, porque hace falta ser *BESUGO* para no haberse enterado de la película a estas alturas siendo *perro*dista.

Por último, me parece conveniente recordar que la "paleodieta" es el nombre que se le da a una serie de hábitos alimentarios, *no es una puta religión, no va a hacer penitencia nadie por adaptar su propia "paleodieta", no es un crimen comerse unas lentejitas de vez en cuando*. Que todavía hay burros que pintan a los "paloedietistas" como bárbaros seguidores de una religión que consideran pecaminoso comer un poquito de queso. Eso es falso. No hay una Santa Madre Iglesia Paleodietista que te excomulga cual vegano si un día se come una pechuguita de pollo.

Si la ignorancia no fuese tan peligrosa me daría la risa floja.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2017)

El hombre de antes del neolítico, estaba más robusto y era más alto que el del neolítico ( y de paso que el actual). Huesos más fuertes y más robustez. Y sin tomar lácteos, más que esporádicamente cuando cazaban alguna animal hembra y vaciaban sus ubres. 

Fue entrar en el neolítico, domesticar animales, tomar su leche y empezar a enfermar, engordar, vivir menos años, perder estatura...

Así que volvemos a lo de siempre: los lácteos no son indispensables. Hemos estado un 99% de nuestra historia sin ellos. Y tan panchos.
A partir del 1800, el ser humano giró la tendendia y empezó a subir en estatura, a vivir más años... pero no enfermando menos, sino por cronificar ciertas enfermedades (gracias a la penicilina). Lo digo pq aún hay gente que se cree que si ahora vivimos más es porqué comemos mejor, vivimos mejor... Pues no; ahora vivimos más pq cronificamos las enfermedades. Ahora estamos más enfermes que nunca y avanzamos las enfermedades: cánceres, obesidad, diabetes, alzheimer, parkinson.... cada vez en gente más joven.

Y el periolisto, que se dedique a invetigar pq los Japos, que son los que más lácteos consumen, son los que más osteoporosis tienen.


----------



## Luizmi (26 Jun 2017)

Chapinazo dijo:


> - Estoy bastante seguro de que yo había desarrollado últimamente algún tipo de intolerancia leve a la lactosa. Empezaba a sospechar en los últimos meses que algo nuevo me pasaba por las visitas imperiosas y explosivas al baño que de vez en cuando tenía. Ha sido quitar la leche y desparecer esto. A raíz de esto he leído que los casos de desarrollo de intolerancia a la lactosa en adultos no son raros. Solo por este descubrimiento ya ha valido todo la pena.
> 
> - Yo vivo solo y siempre la logística de cocinar ha sido una carga. Ponerme a cocinar legumbres, pasta, arroz y similares para uno solo siempre me ha dado pereza, con lo que siempre he intentado dejar algo preparado el día que tengo tiempo para los días que no tengo tiempo y guardarlo en tuppers y tal. Un coñazo. Ahora llego a casa, me encebollo un bistec , me hago un huevo frito, me como una manzana y unas almendras y pista. O me hago una ensalada monstruosa y abro una lata de sardinas. O mil cosas sencillas. Esto es una mejora increíble y como cosas con las que siempre me había cortado bastante (panceta, torreznos, huevos, carne grasa...) que son riquísimos y fáciles de preparar.
> 
> ...



Me alegro que te vaya bien, solo un comentario, y si las mejoras que observas no son lo que comes sino de lo has dejado de comer? tal vez del azucar y harinas? solo quitando eso la mayoría de la gente ya mejora...
Por otro lado te has quitado de los lácteos, si te hacen daño veo normal que los quites, pero que sepas que el Dr. Fung los aprueba y los recomienda .

El Dr. Fung no dice que quites las legumbres ni el arroz, da unas directrices generales de subir grasas y bajar refinados, eso es todo, deja bien claro en su libro que el cuando comer es tan importante como el que comer.

Fíjate lo que estás haciendo, has leido sobre tema de la insulina y has pasado de comer de todo (bueno y malo) a meterte fritangadas de grasa y proteina, piénsalo friamente, tu crees que alimentarte de filetes, de torreznos y panceta frita es sano? a parte de que te estás alimentando más de proteína que de grasa, si aun fueran grasas sin proceso, pero lo comes todo frito.

Has sacado unas conclusiones totalmente erroneas sobre el el planteamiento del Dr. Fung, o por lo menos la aplicación práctica que estás realizando es erronea.

Los libros de Fung me parecen razonables y pienso que dan consejos muy buenos, el tema de no comer cuando no tienes hambre, realizar ayunos, etc, me parece incuestionable, pero es muy fácil centrarse en un solo punto y perder la perspectiva.

La finalidad no es tener bajos los niveles de insulina o generar la mínima posible, _*es tener la menor resistencia posible a esta o dicho de otro modo ser lo más sensible posible a la insulina*_, hay de sobra ejemplos de culturas que comen alto en hidratos y son longevas, son muy sensibles a la insulina, por lo que en poco tiempo estabilizan niveles de azucar e insulina.

Ojo que esto no es un ataque personal, pero veo que es casi imposible no caer en el reduccionismo, yo he caido muchas y seguiré cayendo, leo por aquí cosas como: "parece ser que el arroz es malo" o "puedes seguir comiendo panceta frita", que creo que se ha perdido el norte.

La dieta paleo, tiene cosas curiosas, quitan alimentos neolíticos, pero en cambio los aceites están permitidos, cualquier aceite es un producto refinado, no es un alimento original, es a las grasas lo que el azúcar de mesa a los carbohidratos, los lácteos, para unos son paleo para otros no, me imagino que según la adicción al queso del autor de turno, y lo de las mezclas, no creo que el hombre paleolítico le dijera a su mujer que fuera preparando la ensaladita variada mientras el despiezaba el bisonte, pero bueno, esto ya es sacar punta


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Me alegro que te vaya bien, solo un comentario, y si las mejoras que observas no son lo que comes sino de lo has dejado de comer? tal vez del azucar y harinas? solo quitando eso la mayoría de la gente ya mejora...
> Por otro lado te has quitado de los lácteos, si te hacen daño veo normal que los quites, pero que sepas que el Dr. Fung los aprueba y los recomienda .
> 
> El Dr. Fung no dice que quites las legumbres ni el arroz, da unas directrices generales de subir grasas y bajar refinados, eso es todo, deja bien claro en su libro que el cuando comer es tan importante como el que comer.
> ...



Sr Luizmi no le tengo a Ud ubicado de otras intervenciones en el hilo pero comenta cosas erroneas cuanto menos o falaces en el peor de los casos. Veamos:

- Eso de la fritanga esta en la categoria de falacia. Las recomendaciones son por orden de mejor a peor: al vapor, horno, plancha y por ultimo frito con un buen aceite y sin reutilizar. Un torrezno iberico frito o al horno en su propia grasa (incluso con aove) es algo totalmente saludable pero tampoco lo comemos todos los dias.

- Lo del arroz es otra falacia, AQUI TODOS COMEMOS ARROZ. De hecho Seignalet señala que es el cereal menos alterado y no provoca problemas autoinmunes. Cada uno segun actividad fisica lo come mas o menos. Yo una vez semana. Eso casa con el principio de que los cereales no deben ser la base de la alimentacion. Nada nuevo.

- Con leche y lacteos la cosa esta clara. Leche NUNCA, intolerancias, picos brutales de insulina, etc. No somos terneros. Los lacteos fermentados si tienes adaptacion genetica adelante. Para algunas personas son muy inflamatorios. En mi caso lo tengo claro con mi alergia a la caseina.

- Las legumbres bien remojadas y bien cocidas muy de vez en cuando. Es innegable que tambien son inflamatorias. Alguna fabada cae pero de uvas a peras. Las legumbres no aportan nada adicional a buenas verduras y frutas, y esas digestiones avisan de porque no hay que ponerlas en la base tampoco.

- Patatas y tuberculos tambien comemos no se de donde saca que no.

Dicho esto cuando te enfrentas a un gran obeso hay que limitar cantidades de patata, arroz y fruta por el motivo ya explicado. Estamos hablando de un enfermo eso no significa que esos alimentos sean malos perse.

- Se me olvidaba el tema de los aceites. Aqui solo es paleo el aceite de oliva virgen de primer prensado en frio, algun aceite de coco extraido fe igual forma y pare Ud de contar. A ver si chafar una oliva va a ser lo mismo que refinar un aceite. Ni de coña oiga.

Aceites refinados son los de semillas que hay que extraerlos a alta temperatura y con productos quimicos (girasol, colza, etc). Esos los paleo no los tocamos ni con un palo. Esto lo meteria en el saco de concepto erroneo.

Espero que sea Ud mas preciso y no invente cosas.


----------



## malibux (26 Jun 2017)

Aunque la muestra n=1 de una persona sea ridícula a nivel científico, como veo que alguna vez la gente se pregunta qué pasará con las analíticas y el colesterol, hoy he visto mis cifras de colesterol tras casi 2 años de este tipo de alimentación, así como varios meses comiendo todos los días de desayuno 2 huevos fritos (el demonio en persona). 
Colesterol total y HDL con cifras totalmente normales y LDL bastante por debajo del límite, así que todo en orden. 
Glucosa por debajo de rango habiendo desayunado antes...

Por cierto, si os hacéis analíticas por la mañana, la noche de antes no comáis mucha grasa ni cenas copiosas porque os pueden subir puntualmente los triglicéridos y dar falsa sensación de que están aumentados.


----------



## Gorguera (26 Jun 2017)

Pido opinión de los expertos: Para carbohidratos en condiciones antes de ir a levantar hierros, ¿qué es mejor bajo la perspectiva paleo, las Patatas o el arroz?


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2017)

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 16:52 ----------

Año 57. Ya descubrieron que comiendo pocos hidratos y más de lo otro, iríamos mejor.







---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 16:53 ----------


----------



## Luizmi (26 Jun 2017)

Dime que me he inventado...

He comentado la intervención de un forero, no puedo?, que después de 1000 páginas de hilo, ha sacado de conclusión dejar el arroz, las legumbres y sustituirlo por fritos..., que claro, suben menos la insulina...., a mí los fritos de panceta y torreznos no me parecen nada saludables, si a ti sí, pues diferimos en eso, te gusta mencionar a Seigmatet, que opina el los fritos?, pues que ni probarlos, pero que cada uno haga lo que le de la gana...

Sí he leído por aquí a gente hacer comentarios del tipo, "voy a dejar el arroz que parece ser que no es muy bueno", no digo que lo promováis, pero es claramente consecuencia del reducionismo que he comentado.

He dicho yo algo de las patatas?, creo que no....

Los lácteos, no los defiende y promueve el Dr. Fung???, no los defiende Mark sissons?
Qué va a pensar el forero que entra buscando formación cuando no para de leer referencias a Fung?, que sí a su teoría de la insulina pero a la recomendación de lácteos no?

Dime, que hacemos con Fung y Seigmalet?, los usamos de referencia de buenas prácticas o no?, o solo una cosa de cada uno? Tal vez solo los mencionamos cuando comulgan con nuestras creencias? No se estará liando el forero medio?

Lo del aceite es un comentario personal mío, a mí una grasa pura desprovista del resto del fruto, no es un producto natural, no puedo opinar?

Dime dónde invento cosas y donde tengo que ser más preciso, o es que te aburres y tienes que responder a todo...


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2017)

Incremento de carne roja, no se asocia a mayor riesgo cardiovascular.







---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 17:09 ----------

Dietas bajas en hidratos, mejora el colesterol, menos azúcar en sangre y menos triglicéridos.


----------



## Cormac (26 Jun 2017)

Pensar que no hay adaptación a millones de años de una alimentación determinado y que eso necesita otro tanto para cambiar, supone no entender la evolución tal como es, no hay discusión posible, los genes evolucionan en base a las ventajas evolutivas que ofrecen determinadas mutaciones y la velocidad de evolución puede ser muy rápida, tanto es así que en sólo 4000 años una población entera puede pasar de no poder comer un alimento a ser capaz de comerlo, por mutaciones que se han generalizado.
Hablas tambíen del rechazo a los consumos de lácteos.Realmente la evidencia actual es contundente respecto al consumo de lácteos ( salvo quizás del queso por su riqueza en sodio) en cuanto a no incremento de la mortalidad total, en cuanto a prevención cardiovascular ( incluso enteros), en cuanto a no incremento de cáncer o enfermedad cardiovascular, e incluso respecto a control de peso (mejor control de peso con lácteos). Numerosos metaanálisis y revisiones sistemáticas así lo concluyen y son numerosos mecanismos que lo explican. El consumo de leche es hoy algo generalizado en toda Europa ( y en otros lugares) pero es verdad que hasta hace unos 4000 años ( más o menos) era sólo apta para lactantes ya que carecíamos de la enzima betalactasa que permite degradar la lactosa ( sin embargo otros lácteos fermentados sí se podrían consumir en aquel tiempo porque la cantidad de lactosa que aportan es muy baja). Pero la llegada de la ganadería cambió las cosas. Al haber ganado ( vacas, cabras, ovejas…) la leche empezó a ser un recurso muy disponible y sobre todo cuando la agricultura no estaba disponible la leche pasaba a ser un recurso principal, de tal forma que la mutación de un gen que permitía que los adultos siguieran produciendo la beta lactasa ( hasta ese momento sólo se producía en niños para que pudieran lactar) se convirtió en una muy grande ventaja evolutiva para alcanzar la edad reproductiva ( y por tanto transmitir sus genes a la siguiente generación), tan grande que sólo en 4000 años se ha generalizado hasta hacerse una mutación que tiene la mayoría de la población. Pues bien, esto es un ejemplo de que por mucho que los seguidores de las dietas paleo comenten que nuestra genética está adaptada a un modo de vida de millones de años, en absoluto es así, porque las mutaciones se transmiten y perduran en el tiempo cuando hay una ventaja evolutiva importante facilitando la adaptación de la especie a un nicho. En sólo 4000 años la mayoría de los hombres podemos digerir la lactosa cuando durante millones de años ninguno podía hacerlo.
Otro ejemplo de mutación fijada en pocos miles de años es la de la pigmentación clara. Hace más de 8000 años era más habitual la pigmentación oscura porque el hombre comía mucha carne y por tanto no tenía déficit de vitamina D pero con la llegada de la agricultura esto cambió y la síntesis de vitamina D en la piel se convirtió en una fuente imprescindible de esa vitamina y en los sitios con poco sol tener la piel más clara se convirtió en una ventaja evolutiva para alcanzar la edad reproductiva y transmitir los genes a la siguiente generación ( y una ventaja clarísima porque el déficit de vitamina D produce raquitismo etc..). Vemos por tanto que este es otro ejemplo de que en unos pocos miles de años cambió de lo que fue constante durante millones de años.
Quiero también opinar sobre algo que estoy viendo mucho en los últimos tiempos y que son lo que yo llamo opiniones bibliográficas nutricionales. Es decir últimamente es bastante habitual que personas sin formación en un tema concreto ( por poner un ejemplo sin ningún tipo de formación en genética) emitan una opinión sobre por ejemplo polimorfismos genéticos aplicados a la nutrición sin saber nada del tema sólo mediante un “buceo” en bases de datos como Pubmed. Si bien es cierto que las búsquedas en las bases de datos científicas son vitales para el profesional y son importantes para emitir una opinión y para llegar a una conclusión no son ni mucho menos todo. Para opinar sobre un tema y leer artículos científicos sobre un tema hay que estar formado en ese tema. La base del profesional, del investigador y del “crítico científico” es la formación y a partir de ahí un buen manejo de las bases de datos es un plus, un plus muy importante, vital e imprescindible sí, pero no la base. Por ello me sorprende ver a personas con formación exclusiva en nutrición hablando de evolución sin tener obviamente formación real en el tema más allá de 4 artículos sueltos que hayan podido leer. Sin una formación en Antropología, Evolución, Ecología…por muchos estudios que se revisen es muy aventurado y osado ponerse a hablar de aspectos relacionados con esos campos.
Por eso cuando os llegan foreros como elmastonto no os queda mas que el insulto para desacreditarle.
Si usted es alérgico a la caseina, a los demás que nos cuentas. Al que vea que le sienta mal, porque sea oriental o tenga genes defectuosos que no la tome. Pero es como el que es alérgico a los frutos secos (mi hermano por ejemplo) pues de tontos será tomarlos.
Lo primero que debes aprender es que la ciencia no es subjetiva. Todas las recomendaciones con base científica han de ser bienvenidas. Pero jugando limpio. La ciencia no vale cuando nos da la razón y es un instrumento de las conspiraciones del capital cuando nos la quita. Un caso muy claro fue con el Doctor Mercola, donde aquí mismo era una referencia, hasta que habló que el trigo no era malo, y pasó a ser un vendido mas de la industria.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> comenta cosas erroneas cuanto menos o falaces en el peor de los casos. Veamos:
> 
> - Con leche y lacteos la cosa esta clara. Leche NUNCA, intolerancias, picos brutales de insulina, etc. No somos terneros. Los lacteos fermentados si tienes adaptacion genetica adelante. Para algunas personas son muy inflamatorios. En mi caso lo tengo claro con mi alergia a la caseina.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jun 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> A muchos médicos les pasa un poco como al prota de 1984 con el "doblepensar". Me muevo en un ambiente en el que conozco a decenas de médicos, muchos de los cuales son grandes amigos míos. Pues bien, con el tema de los huevos tengo una anécdota muy curiosa, que me ha pasado no una ni dos veces, sino por lo menos seis o siete veces (alguna con las mismas personas). La cosa va normalmente más o menos así: alguien comenta que el colesterol dietético no sube el colesterol sérico, y que la evidencia científica, ahora, es esa. Todos los médicos presentes asienten, se comenta, se habla del colesterol bueno y del malo, todos _saben_ que entre los factores que hacen que un paciente sufra hipercolesterolemia no está la ingesta de alimentos ricos en colesterol, etc. Un rato más tarde, o unos días más tarde, sale el tema de cuántos huevos comes a la semana. Yo digo que me como tranquilamente 12 o 15 huevos, ante lo cual alguno de estos médicos me dice que son demasiados, que no puedo comer tantos. Les pregunto que por qué, y me dicen _que me va a subir el colesterol_. Les recuerdo la conversación anterior y balbucean, no saben por dónde salir. Aparte les recuerdo que tengo un colesterol total de 130-140.
> 
> Como digo me ha pasado varias veces, y con gente de un mismo grupo. Yo no sé si son subnormales o qué. La verdad me da como vergüenza ajena.
> 
> ...



Sí, así es, yo también lo noto, con médicos y más gente, pasa lo mismo con los partidos políticos, exactamente igual. Se llama cambio de paradigma, mientras tú y yo ya lo hemos cambiado ellos están todavía en el proceso, y claro a veces cortocircuitan.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 19:43 ----------




sada dijo:


> La dieta puede resultar interesante si consideramos el argumento de suprimir los alimentos procesados, azúcares refinados y grasa trans, pero sostenida en el tiempo y sin control médico, puede resultar perjudicial para la salud.



Yo me parto, es decir, que no comer mierda venenosa es malo para la salud!!! ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Dime que me he inventado...
> 
> He comentado la intervención de un forero, no puedo?, que después de 1000 páginas de hilo, ha sacado de conclusión dejar el arroz, las legumbres y sustituirlo por fritos..., que claro, suben menos la insulina...., a mí los fritos de panceta y torreznos no me parecen nada saludables, si a ti sí, pues diferimos en eso, te gusta mencionar a Seigmatet, que opina el los fritos?, pues que ni probarlos, pero que cada uno haga lo que le de la gana...
> 
> ...



Es que has hecho un totus revolutum de una frase del forero nuevo mezclado con afirmaciones sobre la paleo que no se corresponden con la realidad.

La frase era: 'Ahora llego a casa, me encebollo un bistec , me hago un huevo frito, me como una manzana y unas almendras y pista. O me hago una ensalada monstruosa y abro una lata de sardinas. O mil cosas sencillas.'

Yo solo veo un ejemplo que pone y no mal traido.

No veo ninguna incongruencia en nada de eso, ni siquiera en el tema del huevo frito. No da tiemo a degradar un aceite friendo un huevo, y en general en un solo uso. Ojo que no digo que haya que freir como si no hubiese mañana, ninguno lo hacemos. No hay nada como el aove en crudo y asi lo consumimos preferentemente. Aun asi un torrezno (frito sin achicharrarlo y con buen aceite) es infinitamente mas saludable que una barra de pan que es lo que aqui defendemos.

Lo de que chafar una aceituna y saque su aceite llamarlo refinado no merece ni comentario. Si te comes una aceituna no la mastiques fuerte no vaya a soltar aceite.

Por ultimo el tema de la leche yo lo tengo clarisimo, si no hay adaptacion genetica huir como de la peste. Ud parte de la base que la mayoria de la poblacion tiene esa adaptacion y es todo lo contrario. Solo los habitantes de paises nordicos la tienen casi total, pero resulta que estamos en España y aqui la cosa se pone jodida.







Y ese mapa solo habla de la lactosa, problemas con la caseina con alergias muy jodidas cada vez conozco mas personas en mi entorno. Ese simple moqueo, o mucosidad en la garganta despues de tomar leche que tiene que ser suficiente para evitar la leche. La caseina te destroza la mucosa y detras van mil catarros, alergias, bronquitis.

LA inmensa mayoria de la poblacion mundial no puede tomar leche. No es una alimento idoneo para un adulto. ALgunos fermentados lo podrian ser pero solo en caso de tolerancia total (y no son tantas las personas en España). Lo siento pero la realidad es esa y no otra.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 21:15 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sí, así es, yo también lo noto, con médicos y más gente, pasa lo mismo con los partidos políticos, exactamente igual. Se llama cambio de paradigma, mientras tú y yo ya lo hemos cambiado ellos están todavía en el proceso, y claro a veces cortocircuitan.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 19:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo que dicen de la vitamina B es para reirse en su cara, hay alimentos mil veces mas ricos en vitamina B que el pan. 

QUe lo de quitarse los procesados les viene jodidamente mal y vamos a ver campañas todavia mas virulentas...al tiempo.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 21:47 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Pensar que no hay adaptación a millones de años de una alimentación determinado y que eso necesita otro tanto para cambiar, supone no entender la evolución tal como es, no hay discusión posible, los genes evolucionan en base a las ventajas evolutivas que ofrecen determinadas mutaciones y la velocidad de evolución puede ser muy rápida, tanto es así que en sólo 4000 años una población entera puede pasar de no poder comer un alimento a ser capaz de comerlo, por mutaciones que se han generalizado.
> Hablas tambíen del rechazo a los consumos de lácteos.Realmente la evidencia actual es contundente respecto al consumo de lácteos ( salvo quizás del queso por su riqueza en sodio) en cuanto a no incremento de la mortalidad total, en cuanto a prevención cardiovascular ( incluso enteros), en cuanto a no incremento de cáncer o enfermedad cardiovascular, e incluso respecto a control de peso (mejor control de peso con lácteos). Numerosos metaanálisis y revisiones sistemáticas así lo concluyen y son numerosos mecanismos que lo explican. El consumo de leche es hoy algo generalizado en toda Europa ( y en otros lugares) pero es verdad que hasta hace unos 4000 años ( más o menos) era sólo apta para lactantes ya que carecíamos de la enzima betalactasa que permite degradar la lactosa ( sin embargo otros lácteos fermentados sí se podrían consumir en aquel tiempo porque la cantidad de lactosa que aportan es muy baja). Pero la llegada de la ganadería cambió las cosas. Al haber ganado ( vacas, cabras, ovejas…) la leche empezó a ser un recurso muy disponible y sobre todo cuando la agricultura no estaba disponible la leche pasaba a ser un recurso principal, de tal forma que la mutación de un gen que permitía que los adultos siguieran produciendo la beta lactasa ( hasta ese momento sólo se producía en niños para que pudieran lactar) se convirtió en una muy grande ventaja evolutiva para alcanzar la edad reproductiva ( y por tanto transmitir sus genes a la siguiente generación), tan grande que sólo en 4000 años se ha generalizado hasta hacerse una mutación que tiene la mayoría de la población. Pues bien, esto es un ejemplo de que por mucho que los seguidores de las dietas paleo comenten que nuestra genética está adaptada a un modo de vida de millones de años, en absoluto es así, porque las mutaciones se transmiten y perduran en el tiempo cuando hay una ventaja evolutiva importante facilitando la adaptación de la especie a un nicho. En sólo 4000 años la mayoría de los hombres podemos digerir la lactosa cuando durante millones de años ninguno podía hacerlo.
> bla bla bla.



Cormac de que hombres estas hablando?

QUe parte de la frase 'la mayor parte de la poblacion mundial no puede tomar leche' no has entendido?

Tu frase final 'En sólo 4000 años la mayoría de los hombres podemos digerir la lactosa' es una mentira estadistica, geografica, etnica, lo mires como lo mires.

SAbes que es mentira o lo haces por ignorancia?


----------



## Indignado (26 Jun 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Pido opinión de los expertos: Para carbohidratos en condiciones antes de ir a levantar hierros, ¿qué es mejor bajo la perspectiva paleo, las Patatas o el arroz?



Ninguno es paleo , si buscamos una fuente de energia yo me quedo con las patatas al tener más CH y más nutrientes



Rauxa dijo:


>



Y después ves en listas de superalimentos como te ponen frutas como la manzana y cosas raras como las bayas de goji cuando el huevo es uno de los alimentos más perfectos que existen .

Pero cuidado con el colesterol del huevo!!


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Ninguno es paleo , si buscamos una fuente de energia yo me quedo con las patatas al tener más CH y más nutrientes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mi el huevo es el alimento más completo que hay. Y precisamente el más vilipendiado. Si quitamos el tema bollería, refrescos y demás mierdas que aquí sí todos entendemos que no son sanas, del resto, de los considerados alimentos "aptos" y "sanos" para el consumo humano, el huevo es precisamente el que ha recibido más golpes de la industria médica. 
Que si 2 por semana, que si tiene colesterol, que si es la regla de las gallinas, que si solo hay que comer las claras (cuando la yema es lo más nutritivo...)... Coño...es que no encontraremos alimento más completo.


----------



## Cormac (26 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Por ultimo el tema de la leche yo lo tengo clarisimo, si no hay adaptacion genetica huir como de la peste. Ud parte de la base que la mayoria de la poblacion tiene esa adaptacion y es todo lo
> 
> Cormac de que hombres estas hablando?
> 
> ...



Pues hombre, en el sur de Europa estamos adaptados un 50%. Si perteneces al restante 50% que quieres que te diga, no tomes leche. Mala suerte, porque es un buen alimento. Y si te da alergia los frutos secos no tomes avellanas.
Los asiáticos si que están mal adaptados, pero hay tribus africanas (los tutsis) en las que están adaptadas el 90% de la población, al igual que nuestros vecinos del norte de Europa.
Que haya mayoría de chinos en el mundo, pues sí, significa que la mayoría de la población es intolerante.
Es como si me dices que la mayoría de la población tiene los ojos rasgados y que si vas a tener un hijo va a salir com los ojos rasgados.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Para mi el huevo es el alimento más completo que hay. Y precisamente el más vilipendiado. Si quitamos el tema bollería, refrescos y demás mierdas que aquí sí todos entendemos que no son sanas, del resto, de los considerados alimentos "aptos" y "sanos" para el consumo humano, el huevo es precisamente el que ha recibido más golpes de la industria médica.
> Que si 2 por semana, que si tiene colesterol, que si es la regla de las gallinas, que si solo hay que comer las claras (cuando la yema es lo más nutritivo...)... Coño...es que no encontraremos alimento más completo.



Cierto, pero se sigue sin ver intencionalidad... Es increíble que la mayoría de la población tenga alma esclava, alucinante lo que han hecho con esta sociedad. Igual que algunos todavía siguen sin ver el evidente nexo entre privaticación sanitaria en los USA y pirámide nutricional, ambas coincidentes en los años 70


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues hombre, en el sur de Europa estamos adaptados un 50%. Si perteneces al restante 50% que quieres que te diga, no tomes leche. Mala suerte, porque es un buen alimento. Y si te da alergia los frutos secos no tomes avellanas.
> Los asiáticos si que están mal adaptados, pero hay tribus africanas (los tutsis) en las que están adaptadas el 90% de la población, al igual que nuestros vecinos del norte de Europa.
> Que haya mayoría de chinos en el mundo, pues sí, significa que la mayoría de la población es intolerante.
> Es como si me dices que la mayoría de la población tiene los ojos rasgados y que si vas a tener un hijo va a salir com los ojos rasgados.



Joder que nivelon :XX: :XX: :XX:

LOs chinos, los africanos (en aplastante mayoria), casi toda sudamerica, entre un 20 y un 40% de los europeos (mas de la mitad del sur de europa)

Sueltas que la mayoria de los humanos esta adaptado (mentira), te demuestro con porcentajes que no es asi y sales con semejante memez.

Lo del 50% queda muy lejos de la realidad, si añades los alergicos a la caseina (yo soy tolerante a la lactosa) y si añades a los que la leche les cae pesada y se les hincha la tripa (conozco muchos) sin ser intolerantes (diagnosticados) ni alergicos. NI puta idea de cuantos totalmente adaptados pero no son muchos, pero seguro menos de la mitad.


OSea que denominas 'alimento cojonudo' a uno que tienes que tirar una moneda al aire cargada a la cruz, y te puede tocar destruccion de la flora intestinal, bronquitis, asma, conjuntivitis aguda (yo la ha pasado y es jodidisima), el gas sharin te mataria mas rapido pero te joderia un poco menos.

Luego para individuos sanos y adaptados resulta que produce unos picos de azucar brutales (esta diseñada para engordar crias), es superacidificante y causa caries y su calcio es el menos biodisponible de la naturaleza...cojonudisimo sin duda.

Para acabar de arreglarlo le quitamos lo unico bueno que contiene que es la grasa, con sus versiones desnatadas, y le ponemos otro clavo al ataud de la obesidad.


----------



## Cormac (27 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Joder que nivelon :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> LOs chinos, los africanos (en aplastante mayoria), casi toda sudamerica, entre un 20 y un 40% de los europeos (mas de la mitad del sur de europa)
> 
> ...



Qué quieres que te cuente, si a ti te sienta mal, te toca ajo y agua.
Y sí, es un buen alimento por el precio a los que los toleramos , claro, los intolerantes pues a otra cosa.
Rico en aminoácidos esenciales, vitaminas, minerales y ácidos grasos. Y todo eso a 0'80 el litro de leche fresca.
Hay estudios que afirman que protege el corazón. Es sabido que es incluído en el batido post entreno para ayudar a desarrollar músculo, que protege contra el cáncer colorrectal, etc... pero claro como al Señor Karlos le ha tocado ser intolerante (que a saber que mierdas comías mas antes), ahora la leche va a ser el demonio.


----------



## boogie boom (27 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues hombre, en el sur de Europa estamos adaptados un 50%. Si perteneces al restante 50% que quieres que te diga, no tomes leche. Mala suerte, porque es un buen alimento. Y si te da alergia los frutos secos no tomes avellanas.
> Los asiáticos si que están mal adaptados, pero hay tribus africanas (los tutsis) en las que están adaptadas el 90% de la población, al igual que nuestros vecinos del norte de Europa.
> Que haya mayoría de chinos en el mundo, pues sí, significa que la mayoría de la población es intolerante.
> Es como si me dices que la mayoría de la población tiene los ojos rasgados y que si vas a tener un hijo va a salir com los ojos rasgados.



¿Pero tú has visto el mapa posteado? Y lo más importante, no estamos hablando de blanco o negro, resulta que la grandisima mayoría tiene alguna intolerancia, la mayoría ni lo notan, solo se dan cuenta al dejarla completamente. 
Y lo peor. Es que ni siquiera es leche natural, fresca. Lleva unos procesos que la hacen aún más intolerante.


----------



## Momo L (27 Jun 2017)

Y que hay de la nata líquida? 
Por algún sitio he leído que es pura grasa y que no tiene caseína ni lactosa. Que sería apta en paleo. Es esto cierto?


----------



## Cormac (27 Jun 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> ¿Pero tú has visto el mapa posteado? Y lo más importante, no estamos hablando de blanco o negro, resulta que la grandisima mayoría tiene alguna intolerancia, la mayoría ni lo notan, solo se dan cuenta al dejarla completamente.
> Y lo peor. Es que ni siquiera es leche natural, fresca. Lleva unos procesos que la hacen aún más intolerante.



A ver ¿tú te has leído lo que he posteado? ¿Una gran mayoría son el 50% de la población española?
Si tú eres intolerante pues no la bebas tampoco, pero no la pongas como el gran demonio, porque no lo es. Tiene sus beneficios para el 50% restante de los españoles.
Page not found - PubMed - NCBI
Milk in the diet: good or bad for vascular disease? - PubMed - NCBI
Dairy products, dietary calcium and bone health: possibility of prevention of osteoporosis in women: the Polish experience. - PubMed - NCBI
Que la cosa es muy sencilla. ¿Te sientes mal y crees que es por la leche? Pues deja de tomarla por un tiempo y mira a ver si era por eso. Si no notas nada diferente es que estás bien adaptado, como es mi caso. 
Leche de calidad, hay. Yo la suelo comprar o fresca o ecológica, normalmente la primera.


----------



## Chapinazo (27 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Fíjate lo que estás haciendo, has leido sobre tema de la insulina y has pasado de comer de todo (bueno y malo) a meterte fritangadas de grasa y proteina, piénsalo friamente, tu crees que alimentarte de filetes, de torreznos y panceta frita es sano? a parte de que te estás alimentando más de proteína que de grasa, si aun fueran grasas sin proceso, pero lo comes todo frito.



No sé de dónde sacas eso. Desde luego de mi intervención lo dudo bastante.

Tu tono condescendiente es además un poco surrealista, cuando no me conoces de nada ni, desde luego, lo que como ni cómo es preparado.


----------



## sada (27 Jun 2017)

Descubra lo que Sucede en su Estomago Cuando Come Sopa Instantánea
Los Fideos Instantáneos No Se Digirieron Después de Horas de Consumirlos

... el primer experimento de su tipo, el Dr. Braden Kuo, del Hospital General de Massachusetts podría hacerlo reconsiderar su amor por los fideos instantáneos (suponiendo que tiene uno).

*Él utilizó una cámara de tamaño diminuto para ver lo que sucede dentro de su estómago y el tracto digestivo después de comer fideos instantáneos rame*n, un tipo común de fideos instantáneos. Los resultados fueron sorprendentes.


----------



## MAUSER (27 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Qué quieres que te cuente, si a ti te sienta mal, te toca ajo y agua.
> Y sí, es un buen alimento por el precio a los que los toleramos , claro, los intolerantes pues a otra cosa.
> Rico en aminoácidos esenciales, vitaminas, minerales y ácidos grasos. Y todo eso a 0'80 el litro de leche fresca.
> Hay estudios que afirman que protege el corazón. Es sabido que es incluído en el batido post entreno para ayudar a desarrollar músculo, que protege contra el cáncer colorrectal, etc... pero claro como al Señor Karlos le ha tocado ser intolerante (que a saber que mierdas comías mas antes), ahora la leche va a ser el demonio.



Yo creía que los vegetarianos (como dices que eres) no bebiáis leche, cosas mías.


----------



## Geriatric (27 Jun 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo creía que los vegetarianos (como dices que eres) no bebiáis leche, cosas mías.



Los que no toman leche ni nada de origen animal son los veganos.


----------



## sada (27 Jun 2017)

[Algo Personal] Pedro Grez - 01.12.16 - Capítulo 447 - YouTube

este es el que está llevando el método a Chile, muy esclarecedor todo lo que dice.

harinas, azúcares, pan, bollería, arroz etc del cuello para abajo glucosa


----------



## elepwr (27 Jun 2017)

como planteariais la comida para 7 dias en un camping? el no tener cocina/camping gas (estan prohibidos) limita un poco las opciones y probablemente tendré que meter pan por algun lado

llevo tappers con huevos y tal para los primeros días pero luego no aguanta mucho más, también me llevo torreznos y aceitunas y cosas así pero de todas maneras me parecen muchos días


----------



## Cormac (27 Jun 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo creía que los vegetarianos (como dices que eres) no bebiáis leche, cosas mías.



¿Pero de dónde te sacas que soy vegetariano?


----------



## sada (27 Jun 2017)

elepwr dijo:


> como planteariais la comida para 7 dias en un camping? el no tener cocina/camping gas (estan prohibidos) limita un poco las opciones y probablemente tendré que meter pan por algun lado
> 
> llevo tappers con huevos y tal para los primeros días pero luego no aguanta mucho más, también me llevo torreznos y aceitunas y cosas así pero de todas maneras me parecen muchos días



latas de sardinas, atún, mejillones en escabeche, frutos secos, un kit de aceite vinagre y sal que venden en sobres en mercadona. Igual podéis acercaros a un super a comprar ensaladas. 

embutidos de calidad chorizos, fuet, blister de jamón, de lacón.


----------



## boogie boom (27 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> A ver ¿tú te has leído lo que he posteado? ¿Una gran mayoría son el 50% de la población española?
> Si tú eres intolerante pues no la bebas tampoco, pero no la pongas como el gran demonio, porque no lo es. Tiene sus beneficios para el 50% restante de los españoles.
> Page not found - PubMed - NCBI
> Milk in the diet: good or bad for vascular disease? - PubMed - NCBI
> ...



El que no ha leído mi post eres tú, por lo que veo. Te vengo diciendo que lo del 50% te lo sacas de la manga. ¿Por qué? Porque casi todo el mundo tiene UNA CIERTA INTOLERANCIA. ¿De qué forma y con qué estudios se peude saber que una persona pueda tener una cierta intolerancia que te va a joder vivo a la larga? No se puede, o al menos no van a hacer estudios a largo.
Unos más intolerancia y otros menos; los que seguramente no tienen ninguna son los puros vikingos. Qué existen los grises puñetas, qué manía con que si no es blanco es negro.

En cuanto a la leche "fresca" que compras, si es en un supermercado normal te la están metiendo bien.
Tratamientos térmicos de la leche, propiedades y algún que otro bulo - Mercado Calabajío
Y la leche que compra el 95% de la gente es de tetrabrick, con sus proteínas desnaturalizadas. Más daño que beneficio lo mires por donde lo mires.

Y sí, en mi caso dejé la leche y mi mejora fue bastane considerable. Tenía problemas de estómago y bastante mucosidad todo el año. Fue dejarla y arreglarse todo en menos de un mes. Cuando además empezó una dieta baja en carbos y alta en grasas los marcadores que tenía de análisis de sangre mejoraron hasta el punto que estoy perfecto (llegué a tener 390 de colesterol, con 70 del HDL eso sí, y me ha bajado a 250 total, perfecto a mi juicio).


----------



## Cormac (27 Jun 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> El que no ha leído mi post eres tú, por lo que veo. Te vengo diciendo que lo del 50% te lo sacas de la manga. ¿Por qué? Porque casi todo el mundo tiene UNA CIERTA INTOLERANCIA. ¿De qué forma y con qué estudios se peude saber que una persona pueda tener una cierta intolerancia que te va a joder vivo a la larga? No se puede, o al menos no van a hacer estudios a largo.
> Unos más intolerancia y otros menos; los que seguramente no tienen ninguna son los puros vikingos. Qué existen los grises puñetas, qué manía con que si no es blanco es negro.
> 
> En cuanto a la leche "fresca" que compras, si es en un supermercado normal te la están metiendo bien.
> ...



Es el 50% amigo. Ni puta idea si será el 45% ó el 53%
Eres intolerante. Pues deja de tomarla tronco, no sé que mas decirte.
Parece que te joda que otros no lo seamos.


----------



## boogie boom (27 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Es el 50% amigo. Ni puta idea si será el 45% ó el 53%
> Eres intolerante. Pues deja de tomarla tronco, no sé que mas decirte.
> Parece que te joda que otros no lo seamos.



No eres capaz de entender lo de los grises, ¿a que no?

Estoy del todo seguro que me hacen pruebas y me dicen que no soy intolerante. ¿Lo vas entendiendo?

Nah, seguro que no, eres un cabeza cuadrada; no creo que puedas comprender ciertas cosas. Mejor lo dejo.


----------



## Cormac (27 Jun 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> No eres capaz de entender lo de los grises, ¿a que no?
> 
> Estoy del todo seguro que me hacen pruebas y me dicen que no soy intolerante. ¿Lo vas entendiendo?
> 
> Nah, seguro que no, eres un cabeza cuadrada; no creo que puedas comprender ciertas cosas. Mejor lo dejo.



Pues a mí me sienta bien la leche. No tengo problemas estomacales, ni cansancio, ni nada en la analítica que me diga lo contrario.
Y alguna ruta de un par de semanas sin probar ningún lácteo por la montaña he hecho. Y ahí sí que he ido jodido de la barriga, aunque no le he echado la culpa a no beber leche, que por otra parte tampoco es que me tome un litro diario.
¿Tienes algún estudio que afirme que todos absolutamente todos seamos intolerantes? Si no lo tienes, mejor lo dejas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jun 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En varios mensajes he puesto al descubierto CM's de las grandes eléctricas. Todos tienen las misma tácticas, primero se mimetizarse con el foro y luego te sueltan directamente su mensaje. Una frase que les delataba era hablar de "las malvadas eléctricas" en sentido irónico.
> 
> Pero hay técnicas de investigacion que los detectan, veamos un caso de este hilo. Hay un defensor a muerte del azúcar que usa la táctica del calamar. Lo embrolla todo para que el mensaje principal cuele: el azúcar no es tan malo como dicen. Y como tinta del calmar, pues metamos el gluten.
> 
> ...



*Me autocito con la Coca-Cola*

*
Coca-Cola reducirá el azúcar de sus bebidas un 12% hasta 2020 | Economía | EL PAÍS*

Por cierto, ¿donde está Elmastonto? Le habran llamado al orden desde Las Azucareras y le habrán dicho que no es buen método defender su producto insultando?


----------



## chucknorris07 (27 Jun 2017)

sada dijo:


> latas de sardinas, atún, mejillones en escabeche, frutos secos, un kit de aceite vinagre y sal que venden en sobres en mercadona. Igual podéis acercaros a un super a comprar ensaladas.
> 
> embutidos de calidad chorizos, fuet, blister de jamón, de lacón.



Sabéis si hay alguna marca que haga las conservas de escabeche y salsa de vieira con aceite de oliva?
Es que últimamente me estuve fijando y las conservas en salsa suelen llevar aceite de girasol.


----------



## lost_77 (27 Jun 2017)

Marina_80 dijo:


> A ver si alguien sabe el porqué me pasa esto: cuando ocasionalmente como una pizza o una croqueta no me sienta mal, pero ay como coma pan: siento una gran molestia en la boca del estómago y una digestión pesadísima.
> 
> Me resulta extraño no sentir esa molestia con otros alimentos con harina, solo con el pan en sí.



Curioso, la pizza también es pan, y normalmente también se fermenta rápido.


----------



## piru (27 Jun 2017)

Copio de la Meteo me viene:

"La grasa saturada no obstruye las arterias:
La enfermedad coronaria cardiaca es una condición de inflamación crónica,
el riesgo de la cual puede ser reducido de forma efectiva con cambios en el estilo de vida (no con estatinas)

Dicen el Dr. Aseem Malhotra (Reino Unido), junto con la Dra. Rita F Redberg (California, EEUU) y el Dr. Pascal Meier, cardiólogo del Hospital de Ginebra, Suiza:

La patogenia (causa o génesis) de la enfermedad arterial coronaria y su tratamiento requieren de forma urgente un cambio en su paradigma.
A pesar de la creencia popular vigente entre los médicos y la población general, el modelo conceptual de la grasa saturada de la dieta obstruyendo una tubería es simplemente completamente equivocado."


"Esta reciente revisión sistemática y meta-análisis de estudios observacionales, de referencia, publicada en el 2015 en el British Medical Journal (1) no mostró ninguna asociación entre el consumo de grasa saturada y los siguientes eventos:

1. Muerte por cualquier causa
2. Enfermedad coronaria cardiaca
3. Mortalidad de origen cardiovascular
4. Infarto cerebral isquémico
5. Diabetes tipo 2 en adultos sanos."

La Meteo que viene: LA GRASA SATURADA NO OBSTRUYE LAS ARTERIAS. Dr. Aseem Malhotra, cardiólogo británico. British Journal of Sports Medicine, April 2017


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Jun 2017)

La grasa saturada es proinflamatoria, que cada quien saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La grasa saturada es proinflamatoria, que cada quien saque sus conclusiones.



Nada que no se pueda arreglar con un cacho pan.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Nada que no se pueda arreglar con un cacho pan.



los esquimales estaban poco inflamados, por eso su excelente salud, longevidad y arterias poco taponadas. 

Igual que los soldados yanquis de 18 años en la guerra de Corea, arterias como patenas gracias a su dieta rica en grasa saturada.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Es el 50% amigo. Ni puta idea si será el 45% ó el 53%
> Eres intolerante. Pues deja de tomarla tronco, no sé que mas decirte.
> Parece que te joda que otros no lo seamos.



No me jode pero tengo clarisimo que no tomar leche es un punto mas para mantener la glucemia a raya, la salud dental mejora, y estamos siempre con lo mismo igual que elmastonto con el pan, o tienes una vaca en casa o te beberas una leche de mierda.

De niño tenia la vaqueria a cinco minutos de casa. Todas las semanas bajaba con la lechera y me la subia llena. Eso si era leche que caia directa de la teta de la vaca.

Fue salir irme a vivir a una ciudad y comenzar a consumir leche de tetabrick y lo recuerdo perfectamente a los dos años fuera de casa al alergologo. Al acaro, perro y gato (tenia gatos en el pueblo).

Lo raro que veia es que la alergia la tenia a diario, empeoraba en lugares cerrados pero no habia siempre causalidad directa con lugar lleno de acaros.

Ahora lo entedi, la leche se toma a diario, me mantenia en estado alergico continuo y empeoraba la alergia ambiental. Los ultimos años con el ventolin en el bolsillo hasta que cogi el camino paleo.

Ni mi alergologo (no por falta de visitas) ni los productores de leche te van a decir que la leche no la puede tomar todo el mundo. Por eso esta bien que lo digamos aqui.

Me alegro que a ti te siente bien (ahora) pero yo no me confiaria porque en muchisimos casos la resistencia a la lactosa caduca a avanzada edad.

Es un alimento diseñado para bebes y niños y la naturaleza que es sabia evita que sea muy digerible para los adultos (incluso los muy adaptados) puede darles algun problema, pero tu a lo tuyo.

No echo la leche nada de menos, lo que no entiendo como por cuestiones culturales me he tragado esa mierda durante tantos años.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2017 at 22:40 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> La grasa saturada es proinflamatoria, que cada quien saque sus conclusiones.



Los cojones!!!

Cuanto tiempo Sugus se echaban de menos tus chaladuras.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La grasa saturada es proinflamatoria, que cada quien saque sus conclusiones.



¿Y ya está?, la grasa inflama, y después dices que saquemos conclusiones, ¿en base a qué? ¿en base a qué te has tirado un pedo que dice que la grasa inflama? Así, sin enlaces, sin pruebas, sin nada que sustente esa afirmación y que podamos leer para iluminarnos con tu sabiduría...::


----------



## brux (27 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los esquimales estaban poco inflamados, por eso su excelente salud, longevidad y arterias poco taponadas.
> 
> Igual que los soldados yanquis de 18 años en la guerra de Corea, arterias como patenas gracias a su dieta rica en grasa saturada.



¿Es verdad o lo dices irónicamente? ¿Los esquimales tienen esos problemas de salud por comer todo calne?

Yo conozco en Dinamarca a un tío de Groenlandia que es esquimal, inuit, de familia esquimal de toda la vida, y me ha contado que ahora comen de todo pero que siguen comiendo por ejemplo mucha foca y alce, que son grasa pura. Se le ve fuerte como el hierro. Alto y delgado.

LLevo tiempo haciendo la dieta crudivegana con un 5-10% de comer de todo porque si no me canso. Me parece de momento la más sana de todas, te sientes muy bien y dudo que tenga contraindicaciones. Pero me canso psicológicamente. Y quiero variar de salsas en las ensaladas, que sean salsas sanas sin grasas o lo mínimo posible. No sé si duraré mucho, pero te sientes muy bien.


----------



## Cormac (28 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No me jode pero tengo clarisimo que no tomar leche es un punto mas para mantener la glucemia a raya, la salud dental mejora, y estamos siempre con lo mismo igual que elmastonto con el pan, o tienes una vaca en casa o te beberas una leche de mierda.
> 
> De niño tenia la vaqueria a cinco minutos de casa. Todas las semanas bajaba con la lechera y me la subia llena. Eso si era leche que caia directa de la teta de la vaca.
> 
> ...



Pero aparte de tu mala experiencia con los lácteos y de lo que has leído del típico gurú de internet, tienes alguna evidencia científica? Y sí, seguiré a lo mío, que me va mejor que a tí, aunque te pese.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Jun 2017)

Metéis miedo con vuestro rigor y capacidad de interpretar evidencia:

The Dietary Inflammatory Index Is Associated with Colorectal Cancer Risk in the Multiethnic Cohort. - PubMed - NCBI

pero lo que diga un gurucillo de tres al cuarto que se lucra, os lo tragáis todo siempre y cuando coincida con vuestros prejuicios.

El índice inflamatorio no me lo invento yo ni la página que puse, aunque algo venda (el mercola vende muchísimas cosas más).

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 01:04 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Y ya está?, la grasa inflama, y después dices que saquemos conclusiones, ¿en base a qué? ¿en base a qué te has tirado un pedo que dice que la grasa inflama? Así, sin enlaces, sin pruebas, sin nada que sustente esa afirmación y que podamos leer para iluminarnos con tu sabiduría...::



no me extraña, si no sabéis ni leer tablas nutricionales.

Pues que un exceso de grasa saturada te va a generar un estado crónico de inflamación sistémica, que, efectivamente, es el terreno ideal para el desarrollo de muchas enfermedades crónicas.

Por tanto el propio doctor se contradice, es más, es ridículo decir por sí sólo que tal nutriente o incluso alimento genera tal cosa, siempre hay un cúmulo de variables en juego, una de ellas la cantidad.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los esquimales estaban poco inflamados, por eso su excelente salud, longevidad y arterias poco taponadas.
> 
> Igual que los soldados yanquis de 18 años en la guerra de Corea, arterias como patenas gracias a su dieta rica en grasa saturada.



Sería por el alcohol, pero no me haga usted caso que me estoy durmiendo :rolleye:


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Jun 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sería por el alcohol, pero no me haga usted caso que me estoy durmiendo :rolleye:



sí claro, tenían muchos alcohólicos hace 500 años:

http://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lancet/PIIS0140-6736(13)60598-X.pdf

No, la realidad es que a los 40 años estaban bien jodidos y siempre lo han estado, hasta ahora que comen más variado y por tanto menos grasa y proteína, y por tanto están menos enfermos, aún así no puntúan muy bien comparado con otros grupos de las mismas latitudes.

Ah, no, que es la falta de sol ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero aparte de tu mala experiencia con los lácteos y de lo que has leído del típico gurú de internet, tienes alguna evidencia científica? Y sí, seguiré a lo mío, que me va mejor que a tí, aunque te pese.



Pero de que estas hablando?

Ahora hace falta un estudio para demostrar que dos terceras partes de la poblacion mundial no pueden tomar leche?

Esta es la pagina de la asociacion española de intolerantes entras y te informas:
Primeras preguntas - Lactosa

Entre otras cosas te explican la diferencia entre intolerantes y los grados que hay. Los leves tienen el problema de que no saben que se estan cargando la mucosa intestinal poco a poco.

Si se te ocurre algun otro alimento en España que no pueda tomar la mitad de la poblacion y produzca algun efecto indeseable a buena parte del resto hazmelo saber.

No se que pinta aqui ningun guru de esos, la intolerancia a la lactosa esta documentada en cualquier libro de medicina.

Es como si me pides un estudio de porque el agua moja, cada dia eres mas tonto.


----------



## sada (28 Jun 2017)

chucknorris07 dijo:


> Sabéis si hay alguna marca que haga las conservas de escabeche y salsa de vieira con aceite de oliva?
> Es que últimamente me estuve fijando y las conservas en salsa suelen llevar aceite de girasol.



Mejillones de las Rias Gallegas en escabeche con aceite de oliva virgen (8/10) GRANDE
Mejillones de las Rias Gallegas en escabeche con aceite de oliva virgen (8/10) GRANDE - Conservas 1884
Inicio - Conservas 1884
Agujas en aceite de oliva virgen 125 g. ontenido de la lata de Agujas en aceite de oliva virgen 125 g. Conserva de pescado con base de aguja fresca de las Rías Gallegas (6-8 piezas por lata) con aceite de oliva virgen y virgen extra y sistema de apertura "abremuyfácil". 

"Agujas en aceite de oliva virgen 125 g."
2.10 € + IVA2.31 € IVA inc.

Sardinillas con aceite de oliva virgen 280 g
contenido de la lata de Sardinillas con aceite de oliva virgen 280 g La sardina es uno de los pescados más típicos y sabrosos de la gastronomía de las Rías Gallegas, con aceite de oliva virgen y virgen extra y sistema de apertura "abremuyfácil". El estuche tiene lectura braille y siste
Ver "Sardinillas con aceite de oliva virgen 280 g"
5.22 € + IVA5.74 € IVA inc.

Berberecho al natural RR125 35/45 piezas

Caja del producto Berberecho al natural RR125 35/45 piezas Contenido de la lata de Berberecho al natural RR125 35/45 piezas

Mejillones de las Rias Gallegas en escabeche con aceite de oliva virgen (8/10) GRANDE

Conserva de marisco con base de mejillones en salsa de escabeche "a la antigua", piezas homogéneas de primera calidad y con aceite de oliva virgen y virgen extra, en formato de fácil apertura "abremuyfácil". 

Contenido de la lata de Mejillones de las Rias Gallegas en escabeche con aceite de oliva virgen (8/10) GRANDE

y en Otros pescados y mariscos - Conservas 1884 tienes pulpo etc
solo necesitas saber en donde venden esta marca...aunque imagino que hay más fábricas gallegas que lo hacen, sal del típico isabel y algo un poco más gourmet y listo


----------



## lost_77 (28 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Metéis miedo con vuestro rigor y capacidad de interpretar evidencia:
> 
> The Dietary Inflammatory Index Is Associated with Colorectal Cancer Risk in the Multiethnic Cohort. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...



Curioseando en la tabla oficial del índice inflamatorio que comentas DII, a mayor puntuación más Antiinflamatorio, resulta que las grasas saturadas tienen valor negativo efectivamente, - 0,25, así como los monoinsaturados (oleico) - 0,05. Lo curioso es que el alcohol lo tiene de los más altos, 0.54. O sea, que si te hinchas de alcohol es buenísimo? Parece raro cuando menos.

Edito: qué despiste, carbohydrates -0.346, más inflamatorio que la grasa saturada. La Fibra, antiinflamatoria.


----------



## sada (28 Jun 2017)

yo antes me pasaba una hora desde que me levantaba estornudando y moqueando, congestión nasal y ocular. 
hace años ya me vacunaba para la alergia cada 15 días, como no notaba mejoría lo dejé.
Hará año y medio estaba tan mal que volví al alergólogo, me recetó Ibis y Avamis, y si no mejoraba a pincharme otra vez. Como sabéis en noviembre deje la leche de vaca y no se si fue eso o que...pero mejoré muchiiiisimo. Ahora estornudo de vez en cuando pero nada comparado a la hora diaria que me pasaba fatal.
dos o tres estornudos una vez al mes y listo.
no se si será que afecta el queso?


----------



## Cormac (28 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero de que estas hablando?
> 
> Ahora hace falta un estudio para demostrar que dos terceras partes de la poblacion mundial no pueden tomar leche?
> 
> ...



No te enteras.
Te estoy hablando del 50% de la población española que NO somos intolerantes.
¿Porqué tengo que dejar de tomar leche si es un alimento como cualquier otro?


----------



## boogie boom (28 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No te enteras.
> Te estoy hablando del 50% de la población española que NO somos intolerantes.
> ¿Porqué tengo que dejar de tomar leche si es un alimento como cualquier otro?



Tú eres el que no te enteras que *hay grados*. Por activa o por pasiva, no te enteras amigo.
Tampoco te enterarías si fueras intolerante en un grado leve. Seguramente te darías cuenta al tiempo de dejar de tomar leche. Y oye, que quizás tengas mucho gen nórdico, que son los que empezaron a tolerarla en el principio.
Pero mira, yo no me lo creo. Los españoles estamos muy mezclados.

Por cierto, en mi caso soy blanco Iniesta, y algo de intolerancia tengo con total seguridad.

Un saludo


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No te enteras.
> Te estoy hablando del 50% de la población española que NO somos intolerantes.
> ¿Porqué tengo que dejar de tomar leche si es un alimento como cualquier otro?



Ese es tu error, que para el 50% NO INTOLERANTE a la lactosa, entre los que yo me encuentro queda un arcoiris de putadas que te puede hacer la leche.

La primera putada es la mia, alergia a la caseina con los bonitos efectos que ya explique.

La segunda putada es que de los tolerantes no todos tienen la misma cantidad de lactasa en el intestino. Si pasas de una cantidad de leche y lacteos, muchos procesados contienen leche, suma y sigue, llega un punto que la leche se va a cargar tu mucosa intestinal.

En la pagina de la asociacion lo explican bien pero por mi como si te bebes una botella de lejia.


----------



## boogie boom (28 Jun 2017)

PD: El 50% de intolerantes que dices es que ya tienen un problema SERIO y por eso quizás pueda estar documentado. Los demás los demás pueden tenerlo a medio o largo plazo, según tu grado de intolerancia. ¿Que haya gente que sea absolútamente tolerante? Pues claro hombre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jun 2017)

Pues no le entra en la cabeza. La leche es el mejor alimento de la naturaleza, lo dice Cormac que es descendiente directo de Thor.

En España con la mezcla de invasiones morunas por el sur, los iberos residentes, los romanos y los visigodos por el norte es jugar a la ruleta rusa con cuatro o cinco balas en el cargador.


----------



## Cormac (28 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues no le entra en la cabeza. La leche es el mejor alimento de la naturaleza, lo dice Cormac que es descendiente directo de Thor.
> 
> En España con la mezcla de invasiones morunas por el sur, los iberos residentes, los romanos y los visigodos por el norte es jugar a la ruleta rusa con cuatro o cinco balas en el cargador.



No manipules Karlitos que en ningún momento he dicho que sea el mejor alimento de la naturaleza.
Es un alimento como cualquier otro.
Hay estudios de sus ventajas de tomarla.
Bovine milk in human nutrition
¿Qué quieres que deje de tomarla por solidaridad contigo?

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 15:11 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Luego para individuos sanos y adaptados resulta que produce unos picos de azucar brutales (esta diseñada para engordar crias), es superacidificante y causa caries y su calcio es el menos biodisponible de la naturaleza...cojonudisimo sin duda.



Caries protective agents in human milk and bovine milk: an in vitro study. - PubMed - NCBI
Milk and oral health. - PubMed - NCBI
Me ha dado por comprobar lo de la caries y como no, vuelves a patinar. Repites como un lorito lo que te dice tu gurú de internet y luego pasa lo que pasa, que mientras te pides una de bravas (sin pan) en la barra del bar comienzas a decir cosas sin sentido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No manipules Karlitos que en ningún momento he dicho que sea el mejor alimento de la naturaleza.
> Es un alimento como cualquier otro.
> Hay estudios de sus ventajas de tomarla.
> Bovine milk in human nutrition
> ...



Tu de pillar las ironias y el sarcasmo no vas muy fino amigo. 

Dijiste: Pues hombre, en el sur de Europa estamos adaptados un 50%. Si perteneces al restante 50% que quieres que te diga, no tomes leche. Mala suerte, porque *es un buen alimento*.

Llamar buen alimento a uno que no puede tomar la mitad de la poblacion española, y que al 50% restante le reparte alergias y otros problemas. Que si que habra gente totalmente adaptada pero te repito que en España mucho menos de la mitad porque en esto hay grados de intolerancia.

En este tema Sunwukung esta callado como un puta, porque como vegano supongo que la leche es el demonio, pero entre los miles de datos de su famoso estudio Chino, aparece un incremento estadistico de canceres por consumo de la proteina de la leche. Tampoco le voy a dar mucho credito a un estudio como ese pero es un dato a tener en cuenta.

Lo de las caries y tus estudios linkados... pero tu te has leido lo que has linkado majete???:XX:

No ponen una puta mierda sobre el tema que estamos tratando.
No son estudios poblacionales, 

Uno habla sobre substancias que contiene la leche y pueden ser protectoras y acaba diciendo:'Observational studies are promising, but randomized clinical trials are needed to reveal if dairy products could be a complementary treatment for oral health.' Osea que hace falta hacer estudios clinicos para tener resultados reales (mas o menos).

Y el otro compara componentes de la leche humana y la bovina, repito que nivelon de Cormac. ::

Estudios poblacionales hay pero estoy encontrando de leche sin lactosa, otros de tipos de leche, otros de meter fluor en la leche, lo curioso es que todos parten de porcentajes bastante altos de caries en las poblaciones que estudian y ven si segun tipo suben o bajan. 

Un estudio de niños que tomen leche con otro que no tomen no he encontrado puede que hayan. La gracia aqui es que de base todos suponen que caries tiene que haber, luego te explico porque. Ve leyendo si quieres:

Parenting style and oral health practices in early childhood caries: a case-control study. - PubMed - NCBI
En este no consiguen ver diferencias entre tomar leche sola o con azucar, solo que tienen mas caries los que no se cepillan.

Are distinctive risk indicators associated with different stages of caries in children? A cross-sectional study. - PubMed - NCBI
Este donde la sin lactosa da positivo en caries.


Nada chico si encuentras alguno de bebedores de leche contra no bebedores lo pones.

Ahora la explicacion del tinglado. Los estudios si se hacen en poblaciones occidentales va a ser muy dificil distinguir si la caries la provoca la galleta, el azucar que acompaña, la leche sola o la palmerita de chocolate. Estoy seguro que el que se tome la leche sola Y ENTERA va a tener menos caries que el que se la tome con azucar o desnatada. 

Esto es facil de entender cualquier azucar o harina refinada, y si tambien la lactosa que es un azucar provocara caries. La leche si la consigues entera con toda su nata, puede (solo puede) que te proteja de la accion acidificante de su azucar.

Pero donde esta el problema? que no tienes una vaca, tienes que ir al super a comprar o tetabrick o la envasada fresca. Tanto una como la otra tiene algun tipo de procedimiento para no provocar problemas de salud publica, y eso supone que se uperiza o se hierve y normalmente con procedimientos muy agresivos. Ese proceso en parte elimina parte de su grasa que se usa para fabricar mantequilla. Eso pasa incluso en la leche entera. A menos grasa mas caries provocara. 

Eso es solo la teoria, pero ya te digo si encuentras un estudio donde se compare dos poblaciones bebeleche vs nadadeleche hablamos.

Y si encuentras un estudio que meta una poblacion que no tome ni leche, ni azucar ni tostaditas en el desayuno eso ya seria 'la leche', pero creo que no va a ser posible.


----------



## Cormac (28 Jun 2017)

Bovine milk in human nutrition
Te lo vuelvo a poner. 
¿Porqué me tengo que quitar la leche si no soy intolerante y es un alimento como cualquier otro? ¿Por solidaridad contigo?


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Jun 2017)

y para qué tengo que decir nada de los lácteos, a mí me sientan como el culo y tengo toda la genética nórdica que quieras. En realidad no creo que nadie esté realmente adaptado a tomar leche o derivados, al 100% digo, creo que es una adaptación epigenética parcial.

Y está el karlitos para quitar o poner crédito a científicos de verdad, el follagurús de los cojones.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Bovine milk in human nutrition
> Te lo vuelvo a poner.
> ¿Porqué me tengo que quitar la leche si no soy intolerante y es un alimento como cualquier otro? ¿Por solidaridad contigo?



Yo creo que Karlos no está diciendo que *tú* te quites la leche.

Está diciendo (cosa que has negado varias veces) que la mayor parte de la población mundial tiene algún tipo de intolerancia a la lactosa (cosa que es cierta). Tú afirmas que la leche es un buen alimento, cosa que no discuto siempre que no se tenga ninguna intolerancia... Pero afirmar que es un buen alimento uno que según tú provoca intolerancias al 50% de la población española (porcentaje superior en la población mundial) la verdad me parece curioso, ya que si por ejemplo el pan, o el pollo, provocara intolerancia al 50% de las personas en España me gustaría ver cómo afirmas que es un "buen alimento" ::.

Dicho esto, yo creo que el problema es que la intolerancia a la lactosa tiene diversos grados. Habrá gente con intolerancia leve a la que le sienta mal pero no lo saben, y esa gente es la que se ve muy perjudicada por su ingesta.

Yo me alegro de no ser intolerante ya que me encanta el queso queso y como yogur o kéfir casi a diario. Leche normalmente no, pero a veces me bebo un vaso bien grande y no me pasa nada, no noto nada malo, a mí me va bien.

Pero vamos que no sé a dónde quieres llegar, el hecho es que la mayoría de la población mundial es intolerante a la lactosa. Eso lo convierte en un alimento peligroso para la mayor parte de la población mundial, y creo que eso no es muy opinable. En España "sólo" el 50% según tú. Yo no creo que sea tanto, aunque no tengo datos, tenía idea de que sería un 25 o 30% de la población, pero vamos que no lo sé.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y para qué tengo que decir nada de los lácteos, a mí me sientan como el culo y tengo toda la genética nórdica que quieras. En realidad no creo que nadie esté realmente adaptado a tomar leche o derivados, al 100% digo, creo que es una adaptación epigenética parcial.
> 
> Y está el karlitos para quitar o poner crédito a científicos de verdad, el follagurús de los cojones.



Vaya empiezo a estar preocupado Sugus y yo de acuerdo en algo::

Con lo del puto estudio de china el problema no es que este mal hecho, es que no dice lo que TU quieres que diga, machote. 

Compara poblaciones muy distintas con habitos muy distintos, chinos rurales vs comehamburguesas usanos, y tu amplias las conclusiones a que comer un alto porcentaje de hidratos es lo sano, y comer carne malo malisimo. Lo malo malisimo es comer carne, con pan, refrescos azucarados, risquetos, patatas fritas industriales y helado de postre, y eso en cantidades industriales.

La conclusion que ya estamos hasta los cojones de rebatirte, es que lo sano es que no comen procesados y los usanos se ponen hasta las trancas, por lo que evidentemente van a salir mal parados en la comparacion.

El estudio en si mismo no esta mal lo que esta mal son las subnormaladas que tu dices sobre el.

Ademas da la casualidad de que mete bastantes datos sobre la proteina de la leche y la deja mal parada, y como estamos con el tema por eso lo he mencionado. 

Como te he dicho no dudo de que las estadisticas esten mal hechas dudo de que la comparacion tenga mucha validez mas alla de convencer a la poblacion estadounidense de que dejen de comer mierda envasada.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 18:58 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo creo que Karlos no está diciendo que *tú* te quites la leche.
> 
> Está diciendo (cosa que has negado varias veces) que la mayor parte de la población mundial tiene algún tipo de intolerancia a la lactosa (cosa que es cierta). Tú afirmas que la leche es un buen alimento, cosa que no discuto siempre que no se tenga ninguna intolerancia... Pero afirmar que es un buen alimento uno que según tú provoca intolerancias al 50% de la población española (porcentaje superior en la población mundial) la verdad me parece curioso, ya que si por ejemplo el pan, o el pollo, provocara intolerancia al 50% de las personas en España me gustaría ver cómo afirmas que es un "buen alimento" ::.
> 
> ...



Si no fuese alergia a la caseina ten por seguro que queso comeria, siempre me ha gustado, y queda lo mejor de la leche, la grasa, pero claro tambien queda toda la proteina maldita.

He hecho la prueba con quesos de cabra y oveja y me da la misma alergia, osea que descartado comer queso. Alguna vez en fiestas me tomo un antihistaminico y como queso, pero paso unos dias raro, como congestionado.

Osea Cormac que no es por gana, ademas el queso es un alimento perfecto para el tema del hilo, al no llevar casi lactosa es un alimento que no engorda, pero la leche es lo que es y esta para lo que esta, y por eso incluso fermentada algun problemilla le va a dar a mas de uno.

Evidentemente con las evidencias que hay damos los consejos que damos, y en el caso de los lacteos hemos dicho que si los toleras bien adelante. Con la leche tal cual no puedo aconsejar a nadie que la tome y creo que hemos explicado suficientes motivos para ello.

Un ultimo inciso con el tema de la leche. La gran putada es que la tolerancia se va perdiendo con la edad y puede sentarte de puta madre y al paso de unos años hacerte un roto en el estomago. Ya somos todos mayorcitos para saber que comer y que no, pero que no sea por falta de informacion.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Jun 2017)

Cuando te leas el china study, el libro que sacó Campbell explicando sus hallazgos, donde sólo hay un capítulo dedicado al famoso y nunca refutado (y sí confirmado) estudio demográfico, hablamos. 


El resto del libro explica toda su trayectoria científica y fundamenta sus conclusiones en multitud de estudios. 

Como nunca lo has leído, no tienes ningún tipo de credibilidad cuando hablas de Campbell o del estudio china, puesto que todo lo que sabes es información de cuarta mano (lo que has leído de un gurú que ni es científico ni tiene estudios relacionados).

Lo que dice Campbell es que es mejor comer una dieta basada en vegetales y con poco o muy pocos alimentos de origen animal y con una distribución porcentual de macronutrientes bien concreta, nada más.

No dice que la carne sea mala per se o no se aun alimento. 

Es lo que dice él y lo que siempre he dicho yo, así que si yo digo subnormaladas, también las dice un científico de renombre y con una larga trayectoria profesional, no, va a ser que aquí el único subnormal eres tú y acólitos.


----------



## qbit (28 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> tienes que ir al super a comprar o tetabrick o la envasada fresca. Tanto una como la otra tiene algun tipo de procedimiento para no provocar problemas de salud publica, y eso supone que se uperiza o se hierve y normalmente con procedimientos muy agresivos. Ese proceso en parte elimina parte de su grasa que se usa para fabricar mantequilla. Eso pasa incluso en la leche entera. A menos grasa mas caries provocara.



La caries no depende de la cantidad de grasa de la leche.

Pero lo importante que quiero decir es que los procesos de higienización de la leche siempre se han hecho y no le quitaban la nata. Yo recuerdo cuando era pequeño que la leche entera tenía una tela sólida en la superficie del vaso de leche que era la nata, y además al beber el vaso se quedaban las paredes del vaso blancas por la nata que tenía el líquido en sí mismo. Eso hoy en día no sucede y la gente no lo sabe. La gente se cree que la leche entera actual es el agua blanca que le venden y hay que decirle a la gente, especialmente a las nuevas generaciones, que no, que a la leche entera le quitan la nata inmoralmente, supongo que cumpliendo la legislación de no quitarle toda pero sí casi toda. Y luego esa nata que le han quitado a la leche entera, y no digamos a la semientera o a la entera, la venden aparte para ganar más dinero.

Estupidez y estafa es comprar leche semi y desnatada, pues en la nata están las vitaminas liposolubles, y estafa es comprar leche entera actual que como digo es sólo agua de color blanco, aunque con algo más de nata que las semis y desnatadas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Cuando te leas el china study, el libro que sacó Campbell explicando sus hallazgos, donde sólo hay un capítulo dedicado al famoso y nunca refutado (y sí confirmado) estudio demográfico, hablamos.
> 
> 
> El resto del libro explica toda su trayectoria científica y fundamenta sus conclusiones en multitud de estudios.
> ...



Sugus tu debes de tener esquizofrenia como el de Mr Robot. Linkaste tu el estudio completo y lo discutimos aqui. Despues de leerlo evidentemente.

Estas como una puta cabra.


----------



## piru (28 Jun 2017)

Es curioso lo que nos ha pasado a mi mujer y a mí con la leche. Antes de empezar con “la cosa paleo”, de lácteos sólo tomábamos queso y yogur, no tomábamos leche, nos sentaba mal (reflujo, halitosis) incluso la del café cortado, mantequilla muy poca por aquello de que engordaba, el colesterol y blablabla. Al mejorar de manera tan radical nuestras digestiones hicimos la prueba de volver a tomar leche con el café ¡y ahora nos sienta bien! No seguimos tomando leche porque ya nos hemos acostumbrado al sabor del café sólo (y sin azúcar off course), pero la mantequilla ha entrado en nuestra dieta por la puerta grande.

El culpable ¡ERA EL GLUTEN! que nos estaba complicando TODAS la digestiones.


----------



## Momo L (28 Jun 2017)

Momo L dijo:


> Y que hay de la nata líquida?
> Por algún sitio he leído que es pura grasa y que no tiene caseína ni lactosa. Que sería apta en paleo. Es esto cierto?



Alguien sabe algo? Sería menos dañina?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jun 2017)

piru dijo:


> Es curioso lo que nos ha pasado a mi mujer y a mí con la leche. Antes de empezar con “la cosa paleo”, de lácteos sólo tomábamos queso y yogur, no tomábamos leche, nos sentaba mal (reflujo, halitosis) incluso la del café cortado, mantequilla muy poca por aquello de que engordaba, el colesterol y blablabla. Al mejorar de manera tan radical nuestras digestiones hicimos la prueba de volver a tomar leche con el café ¡y ahora nos sienta bien! No seguimos tomando leche porque ya nos hemos acostumbrado al sabor del café sólo (y sin azúcar off course), pero la mantequilla ha entrado en nuestra dieta por la puerta grande.
> 
> El culpable ¡ERA EL GLUTEN! que nos estaba complicando TODAS la digestiones.



Puedes añadirle algo de nata pura, y mejora bastante el café.


----------



## Mr.Proper (28 Jun 2017)

Aquí un afortunado que se ha hinchado a comer toda su vida y con 35 tacos sigo pesando 75kg. para 1.82cm de altura. Ahora en verano me meto 2 helados diarios, despues de comer y despues de cenar. Me pierden los dulces y los helados en particular.:rolleye:

Quizas es genetica o quizas es que llevo compitiendo en ciclismo desde los 12 años. Antes carretera y hace unos años Btt. Hago unas 7/8 horas semanales de bici y no hay cojones a engordar.


----------



## Registrador (29 Jun 2017)

Qué opináis de la frase?



> sin insulina en la sangre es imposible engordar


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Jun 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Qué opináis de la frase?



Que se podria matizar y quedaria asi:
'Sin exceso de insulina en sangre es imposible engordar'

El unico problema es definir lo que es un exceso. Los alimentos que si o si pisan el acelerador del pancreas son los que trata este hilo.

Luego habra casos con alta resistencia a la insulina que tendran que llevar cuidado con otros alimentos hasta que controlen esa resistencia. En ese caso el limite de exceso es mas bajo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Jun 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Qué opináis de la frase?



_sin insulina en la sangre es imposible engordar_

Opino que es cierta, aunque sería aún más veraz si dijera "sin insulina en la sangre es imposible sobrevivir".

Los diabéticos tipo I, antes de contar con insulinoterapia, morían irremisiblemente, consumidos, en los huesos. 

Mira esta foto de un niño con diabetes tipo I antes y después del tratamiento:







El proceso de crecimiento de los tejidos está gobernado por diferentes hormonas. Por ello, si no se cumplen una serie de requisitos hormonales, el crecimiento no se produce; sea éste de tejido óseo, muscular o adiposo.

El balance energético como explicación a la obesidad es un fraude científico, además de un peligro gravísimo para la salud pública.


----------



## Luizmi (29 Jun 2017)

Habeís visto como se ha puesto jimmy moore, uno de las máximos exponentes de las dietas keto, tambien es coautor con Fung de su libro de ayunos.







Tanto si le ha fallado su sistema como si no hace ayunos, si vas a ponerte como un ceporro por lo menos no te lleves por delante un cerdo y una vaca diarias...

Lo curioso es que en los foros keto dicen que: "es que come mucho, está gordo pero sano"


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Habeís visto como se ha puesto jimmy moore, uno de las máximos exponentes de las dietas keto, tambien es coautor con Fung de su libro de ayunos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese tipo está gravemente obeso. No sé qué dieta sigue, pero desde luego, no es correcta ni saludable para él. Eso es un hecho.


----------



## Luizmi (29 Jun 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> _sin insulina en la sangre es imposible engordar_
> 
> Opino que es cierta, aunque sería aún más veraz si dijera "sin insulina en la sangre es imposible sobrevivir".
> 
> El balance energético como explicación a la obesidad es un fraude científico, además de un peligro gravísimo para la salud pública.



Yo creo que la teoría hormonal de la insulina puede ser cierta pero es incompleta, hay estudios donde consumiendo determinadas cantidades de aceite se crea una resistencia a la insulina temporal y esto sin elevación apreciable (me imagino) de la insulina, toda esa grasa tiene algún efecto negativo, tal vez sea saturando el hígado...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Yo creo que la teoría hormonal de la insulina puede ser cierta pero es incompleta, hay estudios donde consumiendo determinadas cantidades de aceite se crea una resistencia a la insulina temporal y esto sin elevación apreciable (me imagino) de la insulina, toda esa grasa tiene algún efecto negativo, tal vez sea saturando el hígado...



Sí, yo también estoy seguro de que la hipótesis de la insulina es incompleta.

Pero tiene una serie de virtudes frente al balance energético: primero, que los defensores de la hipótesis de la insulina no afirman tener razón, sino que buscan una explicación al proceso metabólico que produce la obesidad; segundo, que pretenden demostrarla mediante experimentos científicos; y tercero, que es compatible con otras causas coadyuvantes o no (cortisol elevado, etc.).

El problema del balance energético es que deduce causalidad donde no la hay, y que es una tautología. Hay un hilo por ahí de gente muy delgada que no consigue engordar. Según los defensores del balance energético, es muy sencillo: basta con que coman más de lo que gastan. ¿Por qué no lo consiguen? Según los defensores del balance energético, "porque les falta fuerza de voluntad". No. Aquí se han dado motivos hasta la saciedad de por qué el balance energético no explica los procesos fisiológicos de engorde, adelgazamiento, crecimiento, gananancia de masa muscular, etc. Sin embargo, es como darse contra una pared, no atienden a razones. Y así estamos.


----------



## Luizmi (29 Jun 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Sí, yo también estoy seguro de que la hipótesis de la insulina es incompleta.
> 
> Pero tiene una serie de virtudes frente al balance energético: primero, que los defensores de la hipótesis de la insulina no afirman tener razón, sino que buscan una explicación al proceso metabólico que produce la obesidad; segundo, que pretenden demostrarla mediante experimentos científicos; y tercero, que es compatible con otras causas coadyuvantes o no (cortisol elevado, etc.).
> 
> El problema del balance energético es que deduce causalidad donde no la hay, y que es una tautología. Hay un hilo por ahí de gente muy delgada que no consigue engordar. Según los defensores del balance energético, es muy sencillo: basta con que coman más de lo que gastan. ¿Por qué no lo consiguen? Según los defensores del balance energético, "porque les falta fuerza de voluntad". No. Aquí se han dado motivos hasta la saciedad de por qué el balance energético no explica los procesos fisiológicos de engorde, adelgazamiento, crecimiento, gananancia de masa muscular, etc. Sin embargo, es como darse contra una pared, no atienden a razones. Y así estamos.



Pero es que hasta Fung parece que no lo tiene claro y cae en incoherencias al respecto, según el "la alta insulina crea resistencia a la insulina", suena lógico, altas dosis de insulina y de forma frecuente llevan al cuerpo a buscar el equilibro reduciendo la sensibilidad a esta hormona, como con los medicamentos, alcohol, etc, baja sensibilidad = resistencia a la insulina, practicamente ese es el mensaje en sus dos libros, excepto en un caso:
Cuando trata de explicar la "paradoja" japonesa del alto consumo de arroz dice que tiene que haber algo más, que los altos niveles de insulina producidos por la alta ingesta de arroz por si solos no constituyen un problema y que es la fructosa la causante de que los japos de ahora tengan mala salud y los de antes no, que los de antes consumían mucha arroz pero poquísima azucar.

O sea, entonces no son los hidratos de carbono en grandes dosis? son solo malos cuando los acompañas de fructosa?
Entonces lo de "insulina crea resistencia a la insulina" solo es si le metemos fructosa?, ni más ni menos eso pone el libro: que los famosos japoneses centenarios lo eran porque aunque consimieran mucho arroz no consumián azucar, entonces una dieta alta en hidratos sin azucar es sana?
Al tratar de explicar la "paradoja" japonesa desmantela el resto de libro...

Y también tiene incoherencias respecto a lo del balance energético, por ejemplo, cuando habla del desayuno y de que no es necesario, te salta con: "y de paso ingerimos menos calorías", de estas hace 3 o 4 por todo el libro, o sea, no engordamos por la cantidad de calorías consumidas pero cuando una situación en la que se come menos encaja con sus teorías no duda en proponerlo como una ventaja...


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Jun 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ese tipo está gravemente obeso. No sé qué dieta sigue, pero desde luego, no es correcta ni saludable para él. Eso es un hecho.



No flipemos ese puede defender la madre iglesia y el celibato pero es evidente que se va de putas todas las semanas.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 16:47 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Pero es que hasta Fung parece que no lo tiene claro y cae en incoherencias al respecto, según el "la alta insulina crea resistencia a la insulina", suena lógico, altas dosis de insulina y de forma frecuente llevan al cuerpo a buscar el equilibro reduciendo la sensibilidad a esta hormona, como con los medicamentos, alcohol, etc, baja sensibilidad = resistencia a la insulina, practicamente ese es el mensaje en sus dos libros, excepto en un caso:
> Cuando trata de explicar la "paradoja" japonesa del alto consumo de arroz dice que tiene que haber algo más, que los altos niveles de insulina producidos por la alta ingesta de arroz por si solos no constituyen un problema y que es la fructosa la causante de que los japos de ahora tengan mala salud y los de antes no, que los de antes consumían mucha arroz pero poquísima azucar.
> 
> O sea, entonces no son los hidratos de carbono en grandes dosis? son solo malos cuando los acompañas de fructosa?
> ...



Lo de los japoneses ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces y no hay ninguna paradoja. Primero que el arroz no es un alimento refinado, y segundo que tienen la costumbre de comerlo frio y ahi juega el almidon resistente.

De acuerdo que no solo la insulina juega este partido pero es el jugador estrella sin duda y para la inmensa mayoria de la gente con controlar ese parametro tienen mas que suficiente para no engordar.


----------



## Chimpu (29 Jun 2017)

¿Es verdad que el pan engorda una barbaridad?

Hace un año me lo dejé creyendo que era celiaco por una alergia ( al final la alergia era por otra cosa que ya tengo "controlada", y adelgacé en dos meses unos 5 kg y comiendo de todo menos pan , pizzas.. y pastas las compraba sin gluten.

¿Tanto engorda? yo creo engorda una barbaridad...


----------



## Registrador (29 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Habeís visto como se ha puesto jimmy moore, uno de las máximos exponentes de las dietas keto, tambien es coautor con Fung de su libro de ayunos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No conozco a Jimmy Moore pero no es raro en el mundo de la nutrición, sobre todo en internet, que alguien se ponga a engordar a propósito y luego adelgace rápidamente usando la dieta que propone para precisamente probar que su dieta funciona. Desconozco si es el caso del tal Jimmy Moor.


----------



## turino79 (29 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes...
He comprobado que restringiendo HIDRATOS DE CARBONO a 1 o ingestas al mediodia y desayunando PAN con aceite, tomate, jamon york se adelgaza 2 o 3 kg al mes, sobretodo los primeros meses. Ademas de tomar frutas entre comidas principales, combinadas con fuentes de proteinas saludables y NADA DE ALIMENTOS PROCESADOS..jugos salsa chocolate con leche patatas fritas snaks...
Lo que si tomo son yogures desnatados o con soja...
Es lo que yo hago y me funciona...y algo de ejercicio moderado 2 veces en semana.
Ah y cerveza SIN Alcohol


----------



## piru (29 Jun 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No flipemos ese puede defender la madre iglesia y el celibato pero es evidente que se va de putas todas las semanas...



Eso me está pareciendo. Me da en el morro que este hombre tiene toda la pinta de tener un serio problema de adicción con la comida y que tiene que buscar la solución por el mismo camino que los alcohólicos y hacerse preguntas similares Alcoholics Anonymous : ¿Es A.A. para Usted? Doce preguntas que sólo usted puede contestar

Aquí una foto de su época delgada:





Esto no es la foto de un delgado, es la foto de un "gordo adelgazado" esta gente suele volver a las andadas porque su problema no es con los hidratos ni con las grasas. 


Aquí sí había un problema físico:






Esto sin embrago "E una cosa mentale" que diría un italiano.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jun 2017)

Mr.Proper dijo:


> *Aquí un afortunado que se ha hinchado a comer toda su vida y con 35 tacos sigo pesando 75kg. para 1.82cm de altura. Ahora en verano me meto 2 helados diarios, despues de comer y despues de cenar. Me pierden los dulces y los helados en particular.:rolleye:
> 
> Quizas es genetica o quizas es que llevo compitiendo en ciclismo desde los 12 años. Antes carretera y hace unos años Btt. Hago unas 7/8 horas semanales de bici y no hay cojones a engordar.*



Primero, estar delgado no es sinónimo de buena salud y menos aún en gente aficionado al deporte.

Segundo, cuando tengas 45-50 años que es cuando normalmente comienzan a asomar la cabezita los problemas graves derivados de no cuidar tu alimentación (diabetes, problemas cardiovasculares, astenia, etc etc) vuelves a postear y nos cuentas.

Tercero que espero realmente que nunca tengas problemas pero ya te adelanto que si realmente haces lo que dices vaya a ser que los vas a tener, pero bueno allá cada cual que es su cuerpo y su vida.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (30 Jun 2017)

respecto de la leche ya hace tiempo leí la historia de esta mujer
Lácteos y cáncer de mama: una relación estrecha - Jane Plant / Leche y lácteos / HazteVeg.com

---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 07:20 ----------




piru dijo:


> Eso me está pareciendo. Me da en el morro que este hombre tiene toda la pinta de tener un serio problema de adicción con la comida y que tiene que buscar la solución por el mismo camino que los alcohólicos y hacerse preguntas similares Alcoholics Anonymous : ¿Es A.A. para Usted? Doce preguntas que sólo usted puede contestar
> 
> Aquí una foto de su época delgada:
> 
> ...




ayer vi una entrevista online a Pedro Grez, (el de la camsieta azul) del método Grez en Chile y tiene ahora un 19% de grasa corporal. Eso si no toma hidratos en exceso (azúcar, pan etc) más que una vez al mes porque sino se inflama otra vez.


----------



## sada (30 Jun 2017)

Diabetes news: Removing bread and pasta from diets 'can reverse Type 2*diabetes' | Health | Life & Style | Express.co.uk
Elimina pan pasta arroz y patatas de tu dieta y di adiós a la diabetes tipo 2

---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 08:48 ----------

Feed Up Los Sucios Secretos de la Industria de la Alimentación Documental Spanish subt - YouTube
ala para que no os aburráis


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Jul 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Pero es que hasta Fung parece que no lo tiene claro y cae en incoherencias al respecto, según el "la alta insulina crea resistencia a la insulina", suena lógico, altas dosis de insulina y de forma frecuente llevan al cuerpo a buscar el equilibro reduciendo la sensibilidad a esta hormona, como con los medicamentos, alcohol, etc, baja sensibilidad = resistencia a la insulina, practicamente ese es el mensaje en sus dos libros, excepto en un caso:
> Cuando trata de explicar la "paradoja" japonesa del alto consumo de arroz dice que tiene que haber algo más, que los altos niveles de insulina producidos por la alta ingesta de arroz por si solos no constituyen un problema y que es la fructosa la causante de que los japos de ahora tengan mala salud y los de antes no, que los de antes consumían mucha arroz pero poquísima azucar.
> 
> O sea, entonces no son los hidratos de carbono en grandes dosis? son solo malos cuando los acompañas de fructosa?
> ...



Eso ya se comentó por aquí, cuando Sunwukung nos hablaba de la paradoja asiática una y otra vez.

El tema es que la fructosa tiene la particularidad de metabolizarse únicamente en el hígado, de suerte que toda la glucosa que se genera a partir de la misma se concentra en ese único punto. Considerando que el hígado representa aproximadamente el 4% del peso del cuerpo, tenemos que por cada gramo de fructosa, para el hígado, es como si hubiéramos tomado 25 gramos de glucosa.

Y el hígado, cuando tiene sobreabundancia de glucosa y el glucógeno a tope, lo que hace es *fabricar grasa*. Y el hígado graso provoca *un aumento significativo de la resistencia a la insulina*.

Además de lo cual, la "paradoja asiática" de los chinos y japoneses centenarios que comen mucho arroz no es tal, porque lo crucial de cara a la creación de resistencia es que haya *niveles altos sostenidos de insulinemia* causados por tomar hidratos refinados, que generan *vaivenes de glucemia*, que nos llevan a estar *comiendo cada dos o tres horas*.

El arroz que forma la base de la alimentación asiática *no es arroz recién cocido*, ni se baña en tomate frito fruco. Es arroz del día anterior, frío y por tanto con parte de su almidón retrogradado (= convertido en fibra, una fibra que nuestra flora convierte en butiratos, es decir, triglicéridos de cadena corta, es decir, grasa), especiado y a menudo sazonado con vinagre (otro agente ralentizador de la absorción), y tomado siempre acompañado de alimentos grasos (el clásico desayuno japonés: arroz blanco con un huevo crudo, pescado azul seco o a la parrilla, encurtidos y sopa de miso).

Otra "peculiaridad" asiática es que ayunan al menos 12 horas al día, ya que la cena suele ser a las 19:00 y ya no toman nada más hasta el desayuno. Y el equilibrio entre estados de ayuno y alimentación (fed/fasted) también es muy importante para recuperar la resistencia a la insulina.

Sobre las calorías y saltarse el desayuno: cuando Fung insiste en que "las calorías no importan", hay que entender que se refiere a que no son el motor principal del engorde/adelgazamiento, no que no tengan ninguna influencia en absoluto. Si te empeñas en trasegar como un animal, tomándote lo de que no importan como un reto a batir (como cuando intentábamos comprobar si los plastidecor eran de verdad _irrompibles_)...

Si tus niveles de sensibilidad a la insulina y tu percepción del hambre son los adecuados, las calorías no importan porque *no te hace falta contarlas*: no comerás de más, porque no tendrás hambre, y gravitarás suavemente hacia tu peso saludable.

Ahora bien, si estás cetoadaptado y tu cuerpo sabe que no tiene por qué bajar el ritmo de consumo porque consumas calorías de menos (porque tienes reservas de sobra en la lorza), las calorías que no ingieras el cuerpo las sacará de las reservas.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 09:35 ----------




piru dijo:


> Eso me está pareciendo. Me da en el morro que este hombre tiene toda la pinta de tener un serio problema de adicción con la comida y que tiene que buscar la solución por el mismo camino que los alcohólicos y hacerse preguntas similares Alcoholics Anonymous : ¿Es A.A. para Usted? Doce preguntas que sólo usted puede contestar
> 
> Aquí una foto de su época delgada:
> 
> ...



Cara de pan, chepa de buey, obesidad abdominal y brazos y piernas de palillo: Apostaría a que este señor sufre de Síndrome de Cushing (a.k.a. hipercortisolismo).

Y los niveles permanentemente elevados de cortisol te joden la sensibilidad a la insulina cosa mala. Se lo dice un ex-yonki de la prednisona.

Con esos mimbres, difícil hacer algo que no sean estos cestos. La pregunta sería cómo estaría ese hombre si comiera una dieta estándar americana...


----------



## lost_77 (1 Jul 2017)

Como bien explica smiling está claro que las calorías importan, lo que pasa es que cuánto, qué y cómo comes afecta a cuanta energía vas a gastar. A muchas personas el cálculo aproximado, como si entrada y salida fueran variables independientes les puede ir bien, pero a otras está claro que no.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Jul 2017)

Emocionante primer encuentro con una tribu nómada de Papúa en el año 93. Daos cuenta de sus fibrados cuerpos y musculatura, y de las armas que llevan encima: arcos, flechas, hachas, todas ellas sin duda alguna para perseguir y cazar al temido cereal del que se alimentan para tener esos cuerpos:

Primer contacto de la tribu Toulambi con el hombre blanco!! - YouTube


----------



## serafina (1 Jul 2017)

La clave del adelgazamiento está en la piperina, lo afirma serafina.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Jul 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Emocionante primer encuentro con una tribu nómada de Papúa en el año 93. Daos cuenta de sus fibrados cuerpos y musculatura, y de las armas que llevan encima: arcos, flechas, hachas, todas ellas sin duda alguna para perseguir y cazar al temido cereal del que se alimentan para tener esos cuerpos:
> 
> Primer contacto de la tribu Toulambi con el hombre blanco!! - YouTube*



Ese video es un montaje ya totalmente reconocido en Francia. Los Toulambis acordaron hacer ese montaje a cambio de que se les repartieran medicinas de un hospital de la zona. El jefe de la tribu confesó posteriormente también que fué un montaje y que se arrepintieron mucho de hacerlo.

Las tribus de Papúa Nueva Guinea historicamente han sido conocidas por ser las de más carácter belicista, agresivo y por su comportamiento antropófago, jamás nadie en su sano juicio se acercaría a una tribu desconocida de esos parajes de esa manera por el gran riesgo de que no le iban a recibir con los brazos abiertos.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ese video es un montaje ya totalmente reconocido en Francia. Los Toulambis acordaron hacer ese montaje a cambio de que se les repartieran medicinas de un hospital de la zona. El jefe de la tribu confesó posteriormente también que fué un montaje y que se arrepintieron mucho de hacerlo.
> 
> Las tribus de Papúa Nueva Guinea historicamente han sido conocidas por ser las de más carácter belicista, agresivo y por su comportamiento antropófago, jamás nadie en su sano juicio se acercaría a una tribu desconocida de esos parajes de esa manera por el gran riesgo de que no le iban a recibir con los brazos abiertos.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, tiene toda la pinta, pero no lo he compartido por ser un contacto primigenio, sino para que se viera a una tribu cazadora y recolectora, posiblemente nómada, con su aspecto original. Lo de las medicinas es comprensible, es la simbiosis perfecta: alimentación paleolítica y penicilina.


----------



## Eduar Bernés (1 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Primero, estar delgado no es sinónimo de buena salud y menos aún en gente aficionado al deporte.
> 
> Segundo, cuando tengas 45-50 años que es cuando normalmente comienzan a asomar la cabezita los problemas graves derivados de no cuidar tu alimentación (diabetes, problemas cardiovasculares, astenia, etc etc) vuelves a postear y nos cuentas.
> 
> ...



Comer caca es malo. Sin embargo, hay estudios que indican que si se lleva una vida activa y se hace deporte, los efectos nocivos de la mala alimentación se neutralizan, por lo menos a nivel peso/forma física. Como los desayunos típicos del obrero inglés o como aquellos futbolistas del Liverpool que decían que en el autobús antes del partido, en el descanso y después del partido bebían...cerveza!
Y sus cigarritos sanos.
A nivel "químico y acumulativo ya debe ser otra historia.


boogie boom dijo:


> Tú eres el que no te enteras que *hay grados*. Por activa o por pasiva, no te enteras amigo.
> Tampoco te enterarías si fueras intolerante en un grado leve. Seguramente te darías cuenta al tiempo de dejar de tomar leche. *Y oye, que quizás tengas mucho gen nórdico, que son los que empezaron a tolerarla en el principio.
> Pero mira, yo no me lo creo. Los españoles estamos muy mezclados.
> *
> ...








Creo que los españoles estaban de media en un 65%, con una proporción ligeramente superior en el norte. Pero esto no es exclusivo de blancos, sino de sociedades ganaderas. En el Sáhara o Península Arábiga el porcentaje es superior que en España o Francia.
Aparte que mucha intolerancia a la leche puede deberse a una microbiota pobre, viciada por la mala alimentacíon, que por ejemplo, no llevaban nuestros abuelos.
El ser humano es un superviviente, un oportunista, y se alimentará de leche-o de carroña-si hace falta, parece ser que las adaptaciones a la leche se produjeron en relativamente pocas generaciones.

Como desconocedor de éste mundo de la nutricíon tengo 2 preguntas que agradecería si alguien tuviera a bien responderlas:

1-Los hidratos de carbono tipo pan-pizza-pasta-bollos son ahora los malos como antes lo eran las grasas(ahora hasta la saturada es cardioprotectora); por ejemplo en Italia, que consume más kg de pasta/habitante que otros países,¿hay más diabetes, u otro tipo de enfermedad relacionada?¿Más sobrepeso?

2-La leche: sale el estudio de Harvard diciendo que su consumo no debe superar 2 raciones/día,(mejor ninguna) que aumenta el riesgo de cáncer de próstata. Se repite el estudio, *con leche entera,* y el estudio no se replica.
Luego, periódicamente, en alguna universidad china o de Tombuctú, vuelven a decir que es cancerígena.¿Cómo queda el tema?


----------



## Rauxa (1 Jul 2017)

Eduar Bernés dijo:


> Comer caca es malo. Sin embargo, hay estudios que indican que si se lleva una vida activa y se hace deporte, los efectos nocivos de la mala alimentación se neutralizan, por lo menos a nivel peso/forma física. Como los desayunos típicos del obrero inglés o como aquellos futbolistas del Liverpool que decían que en el autobús antes del partido, en el descanso y después del partido bebían...cerveza!
> Y sus cigarritos sanos.
> A nivel "químico y acumulativo ya debe ser otra historia.
> 
> ...



El tema lácteos (para mi), es más complejo de lo que parece. Leche, yogur, quesos...con lactosa, sin lactosa, curados, frescos... hay mucha variedad.
Yo hace 10 años vi que era intolerante a la leche (la intolerancia iba a más cada día).
Y como yogures y queso de oveja y cabra. Y los quesos siempre curados. Cuando hice el experimento, me hinché de ello, a ver la reacción de mi cuerpo. Sin problema, ni hinchazón, ni peso de más... El curado no tiene azúcar y los yogures que tomo son de la "granja Armengol", y están hechos de : leche pasteurizada + fermentos lácteos. Nada más. Así que me tomo estos derivados lácteos con su proteina y grasa buena. Obviamente cuanto mejor tratado sea el animal mejor será su producto. Por eso, mejor la cabra u oveja (animales poco hormonados o sin hormonar) que no de vaca (animal muy hormonado y que además, el cuerpo humano digiere peor).

Así como te diré que si no comes frutas o verduras o animales o frutos secos o huevos, puedes tener una carencia, si no tomas lácteos, no tienes pq tener ninguna carencia. 
Los lácteos no es que sean buenos o malos de per se. Pero si te metes un yogur que el 30% es azúcar, mierdas, edulcorantes... pues a lo mejor el problema no es el lácteo, sino todo lo que le añaden.
Aquí sí que recomiendo que cada uno pruebe. Yo he observado que de pequeños todos vamos con el tazón de leche dia y noche y a medida que nos hacemos mayores vamos abandonando la leche. Unos, pq notábamo un pinchazo en nuestro estómago, otros pq simplemente les empezaba a dar cierto repelús ese líquido blanco... En fin, que pocos ancianos te toman un vaso leche. Como mucho un café con leche. Y lo harán no pq alguien les haya dicho lo malo que puede ser la leche, sino por su sentido común.

Los quesos mejor curados, siguiendo la linea del hilo que intenta recortar los azúcares. Y los yogures simplemente intenta que lleven solo fermentos lactos y leche pasteurizada, que es lo único que debería llevar. 
Luego si salen los listos de Harvard a decir que como mucho 2 raciones o 2 y media...pues que quieres que te diga. Que digan tipo de lácteo, a qué equivale una ración... son recomendaciones vagas. Si algo es malo es malo y si es bueno es bueno. 
Pero te estan diciendo: es bueno si tomas 2 raciones, pero si tomas más, es malo. 
Sería más útil decir que si quieres un yogur, tomes uno no procesado en lugar de las mierdas procesadas que venden. 

Lo de Italia ya lo hemos comentado más veces. Según las tablas que mires, los italianos están un poco por encima nuestro en cuanto a obesidad. Sí que comen más pasta y pizza que nosotros, pero ignoro si son de los de bocadillo a media mañana o le dan tanto a la bollería como nosotros.

Este estudio encuentra en Italia aumento de cancer colono rectal debido a un aumento de las harinas. En cambio no ve correlación con el huevo o la carne.
The proportion of colorectal cancer attributed to dietary habits is high, but several inconsistencies remain, especially with respect to the influence of some food groups. To further elucidate the role of dietary habits, 1,225 subjects with cancer of the colon, 728 with cancer of the rectum and 4,154 controls, hospitalized with acute non-neoplastic diseases, were interviewed between 1992 and 1996 in 6 different Italian areas. The validated food-frequency questionnaire included 79 questions on food items and recipes, categorised into 16 food groups. After allowance for non-dietary confounding factors and total energy intake, significant trends of increasing risk of colorectal cancer with increasing intake emerged for bread and cereal dishes (odds ratio [OR] in highest vs. lowest quintile = 1.7), potatoes (OR = 1.2), cakes and desserts (OR = 1.1), and refined sugar (OR = 1.4). Intakes of fish (OR = 0.7), raw and cooked vegetables (OR = 0.6 for both) and fruit other than citrus fruit (OR = 0.7) showed a negative association with risk. Consumption of eggs and meat (white, red or processed meats) seemed uninfluential. Most findings were similar for colon and rectum, but some negative associations (i.e., coffee and tea, and fish) appeared stronger for colon cancer. Our findings lead us to reconsider the role of starchy foods and refined sugar in light of recent knowledge on the digestive physiology of carbohydrates and the insulin/colon cancer hypothesis. The beneficial role of most vegetables is confirmed, with more than 20% reduction in risk of colorectal cancer from the addition of one daily serving.

Food groups and risk of colorectal cancer in Italy. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Jul 2017)

El otro dia vi en Netflix "What the health", Netflix me la recomendaba, asi que me puse a verla. Menuda bazofia de propaganda pro-vegana. Al terminar mire un poco en google y resulta que el productor es Joaquin Phoenix (vegano) y el director es vegano tambien. Vinnie Tortorich tiene un par de podcasts donde desmontan las mentiras de la pelicula.


----------



## malibux (3 Jul 2017)

piru dijo:


>



Este señor...¿no os parece el perfecto pedófilo que reparte caramelos en la salida del cole? ::::

P.D: perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Lennon_reloaded (3 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ese video es un montaje ya totalmente reconocido en Francia. Los Toulambis acordaron hacer ese montaje a cambio de que se les repartieran medicinas de un hospital de la zona. El jefe de la tribu confesó posteriormente también que fué un montaje y que se arrepintieron mucho de hacerlo.
> 
> Las tribus de Papúa Nueva Guinea historicamente han sido conocidas por ser las de más carácter belicista, agresivo y por su comportamiento antropófago, jamás nadie en su sano juicio se acercaría a una tribu desconocida de esos parajes de esa manera por el gran riesgo de que no le iban a recibir con los brazos abiertos.
> 
> Saludos.



Este documental es más falso que una moneda sevillana


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jul 2017)

Lennon_reloaded dijo:


> Este documental es más falso que una moneda sevillana



El encuentro es un montaje artificial, vale, pero los nativos son muy reales, y su armamento de caza y sus cuerpos también.


----------



## sada (4 Jul 2017)

otra que lanza libro
Doctora Vidales: «Para adelgazar es imprescindible activar el metabolismo»


----------



## McNulty (4 Jul 2017)

Bueno señores después de dos meses aplicando paleo (no de forma estricta ojo, he comido pizzas y mierdas varias de vez en cuando). Sigo defendiendo esta forma de comer, que no dieta. Creo que es lo más sano, no solo porque bajas peso de forma sencilla y sin traumas, sino porque te ayuda a reequilibrarte psicológicamente.

Hago una comida al día en serio, cocinar bien y tal, y puedo aguantar asi hasta la comida siguiente del próximo día. Suelo comer algo entre horas, pero nada a saco, alguna fruta o yogur. Mi menú, se suele reducir a carne (del tipo que sea) y algo de patatas los días impares, una pieza de fruta y poco más. Un día por semana como arroz, y otro como mierda precocinada o pasta. No subo de peso como antes, que me atiborraba a pan y pasta sin sentido. He añadido a la dieta el gazpacho, por aquello de tomar algo de vegetal, ya que a mí las verduras a palo seco no me van nada. Y ahora en verano sienta de Puta madre, aunque haya ingredientes que no sean muy paleo.

Ahora incluso me tomo una rebanada de pan para comer y sin problemas. Me sacio al instante.

Me he apuntado al gym en verano, y he conseguido ir 3 veces a la semana de forma disciplinada durante bastante tiempo. Cuando antes lo intenté, y al cabo de un mes se me quitaban las ganas de ir y terminaba desapuntandome. Creo que en parte importante fue por la alimentación que tenía, además de lo puto vago que soy jeje. Ahora necesito ir al gym para sentirme bien, y luego pegarme la comidaca paleo que me merezco.

Todavía no he visto ninguna desventaja a esta forma de comer y de vivir. A lo mejor dentro 20 años me hacen unos análisis médicos y me dicen que la he cagado comiendo tanta carne, pero de momento no he tenido ningún problema médico ni biológico, todo han sido ventajas. Lo natural siempre es lo sano, esa es la lección que he aprendido, que aunque la sociedad te diga que está mal, al final la naturaleza se acaba imponiendo. Y comer carne debería de ser sagrado, sobre todo para el hombre y su testosterona.


----------



## McNulty (4 Jul 2017)

Se me olvidaron los huevos, elemento fundamental en mis comidas.


----------



## Ragnar (5 Jul 2017)

Yo cada vez que me pongo con las pizzas/hamburguesas con su pan, cerveza, 3-4 dias me vengo arriba con 3-4 kilos, por mucho que sea retención de liquidos en cuanto vuelvo a la paleo los pierdo y estoy más deshinchado, prefiero comer bien y resistir la tentación, que tener que llevar siempre 4 kilos de agua y parecer un globo por pasarme con las harinas.

No creo que sea bueno el vaivén, pero cuando te pegas un dia de excesos (fiestas, salidas... etc) es facil engancharlo con más dias en los que te pasas, o eso me pasa a mi, ya que he fallado un día, pues por 2-3 más no pasa nada.


----------



## ketdroid (5 Jul 2017)

Una pregunta que creo que en principio no está relacionada pero quizas alguien me pueda poner sobre la pista.

Recibi los resultados del análisis de sangre en la empresa y todo estaba correcto a buenos niveles (glucosa 70, colesterol 231 (VLDL 8), trigliceridos 39, HDL/LDL 2, transaminasas todas entre 20 y 25. Me han puesto como advertencia "Hipercolesterolimia compensada" ::

El problema radica en las concentraciones de las celulas inmunes, teniendo al mismo tiempo una fuerte neutropenia, eosinofilia y linfocitosis. No se a que puede ser debido y mi experiencia en este campo es bastante limitada por lo que si algun forero pudiera iluminarme estaría agradecido.

Sobra decir que sigo la paleodieta por lo que no puede ser reacción a gluten o lactosa.


----------



## lost_77 (5 Jul 2017)

ketdroid dijo:


> Una pregunta que creo que en principio no está relacionada pero quizas alguien me pueda poner sobre la pista.
> 
> Recibi los resultados del análisis de sangre en la empresa y todo estaba correcto a buenos niveles (glucosa 70, colesterol 231 (VLDL 8), trigliceridos 39, HDL/LDL 2, transaminasas todas entre 20 y 25. Me han puesto como advertencia "Hipercolesterolimia compensada" ::
> 
> ...



Aviso de que no tengo ni idea, pero lo mejor es ir a tu médico, posiblemente no tenga nada que ver con la dieta.


----------



## lcdbop (6 Jul 2017)

qbit dijo:


> La caries no depende de la cantidad de grasa de la leche.
> 
> Pero lo importante que quiero decir es que los procesos de higienización de la leche siempre se han hecho y no le quitaban la nata. Yo recuerdo cuando era pequeño que la leche entera tenía una tela sólida en la superficie del vaso de leche que era la nata, y además al beber el vaso se quedaban las paredes del vaso blancas por la nata que tenía el líquido en sí mismo. Eso hoy en día no sucede y la gente no lo sabe. La gente se cree que la leche entera actual es el agua blanca que le venden y hay que decirle a la gente, especialmente a las nuevas generaciones, que no, que a la leche entera le quitan la nata inmoralmente, supongo que cumpliendo la legislación de no quitarle toda pero sí casi toda. Y luego esa nata que le han quitado a la leche entera, y no digamos a la semientera o a la entera, la venden aparte para ganar más dinero.
> 
> Estupidez y estafa es comprar leche semi y desnatada, pues en la nata están las vitaminas liposolubles, y estafa es comprar leche entera actual que como digo es sólo agua de color blanco, aunque con algo más de nata que las semis y desnatadas.



¿Algún sitio en el que poder comprar leche sin tratar? Toda la que veo es la UHT, uperisada ("fresca") pero no sé de ningún sitio en el que poder comprar leche de verdad como antiguamente, que se compraba al ganadero y se hervía antes de consumir. Preferiblemente en la zona de Alicante.
Gracias

Edito: Habría que crear al Volumen II del hilo, este tiene demasiadas páginas


----------



## angek (6 Jul 2017)

lcdbop dijo:


> ¿Algún sitio en el que poder comprar leche sin tratar? Toda la que veo es la UHT, uperisada ("fresca") pero no sé de ningún sitio en el que poder comprar leche de verdad como antiguamente, que se compraba al ganadero y se hervía antes de consumir. Preferiblemente en la zona de Alicante.



En el levante, no creo que encuentres nada. 

En la Galicia sí: 

Cru | Leche de producciÃ³n ecolÃ³gica

Muy recomendables, pero muy caro el envío.

Edit: 

Yo me la bebo cruda. Un tío ahí.


----------



## chucknorris07 (6 Jul 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno señores después de dos meses aplicando paleo (no de forma estricta ojo, he comido pizzas y mierdas varias de vez en cuando). Sigo defendiendo esta forma de comer, que no dieta. Creo que es lo más sano, no solo porque bajas peso de forma sencilla y sin traumas, sino porque te ayuda a reequilibrarte psicológicamente.



Yo llevo un par de semanas, no haciendo paleo, pero intentando comer lo más natural posible, evitando sobre todo harinas y azúcar, y a lo mejor es placebo, pero me encuentro mejor.

Me falta el postre después de las comidas, es donde más sufro, por lo demás no echo de menos azúcares y harinas refinadas.

Los cambios que más he notado son que las digestiones son muy ligeras, no me encuentro hinchado y no noto dolor o molestia después de hacer deporte (de momento hago bici, pero estoy tentando de probar a correr). Además me encuentro de cabeza mucho mejor, más concentrado.

Donde tengo un problema de adicción o hábito es con la puñetera coca cola zero. Caen 2 al día en el trabajo. En casa ya no compro y ya no las tomo.

Además del foro, estuve leyendo dos libros de David Servan Schrieber (Anticáncer y Curación Emocional) y te ayudan un poco a cogerle asco a cierto tipo de alimentos muy poco saludables.

Lo que dice McNulty... lo mismo de aquí a unos años resulta que lo estamos haciendo mal, pero de momento la mejora, en muy poco tiempo es notable.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2017)

chucknorris07 dijo:


> Yo llevo un par de semanas, no haciendo paleo, pero intentando comer lo más natural posible, evitando sobre todo harinas y azúcar, y a lo mejor es placebo, pero me encuentro mejor.
> 
> Me falta el postre después de las comidas, es donde más sufro, por lo demás no echo de menos azúcares y harinas refinadas.
> 
> ...



Pero estas dos semanas no seguiras metiendote dos cokes zeros????

Eso te destroza y te lo dice alguien que se compraba packs de 6 de 2 litros. Si sigues bebiendo esa mierda no conseguiras los beneficios de una paleo real ni te quitaras el mono de dulce.

Para los fines de semana te pongo luego algunas recetas de postres paleo (brownie, tarta de manzana...). Para el mono siempre a mano higos secos, orejones y almendras.


----------



## Raullucu (6 Jul 2017)

angek dijo:


> Yo me la bebo cruda. Un tío ahí.



En asturias tampoco la encontramos cruda a la venta, siempre viene con algún tratamiento térmico.
Yo la consigo a través de mis padres, que un vecino les regala excedente todos los años durante la primavera y parte del verano. Digo esto para que se entienda que aunque las vacas están muy cuidadas, supongo que no será comparable a los mecanismos que usen los de Cru para darte la leche cruda "limpia". Así es que no me atrevo a tomarla sin hervir, sólo la uso cruda para cebar al kéfir y hacerme queso fresco con cuajo de la farmacia. Qué buena está la maldita leche de casa.


----------



## chucknorris07 (6 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero estas dos semanas no seguiras metiendote dos cokes zeros????
> 
> Eso te destroza y te lo dice alguien que se compraba packs de 6 de 2 litros. Si sigues bebiendo esa mierda no conseguiras los beneficios de una paleo real ni te quitaras el mono de dulce.
> 
> Para los fines de semana te pongo luego algunas recetas de postres paleo (brownie, tarta de manzana...). Para el mono siempre a mano higos secos, orejones y almendras.



Pues pensé que al llevar edulcorantes no afectaba.

Compraré higos entonces, que la verdad que me gustan. Cuando los hay frescos me atiborro de ellos.

Tengo tetera eléctrica en el curro pero es de plástico y me da un poco de rollo usarla. Si no tomaría más infusiones y menos cocamierda. Tampoco tengo micro para calentar una taza de agua.
Al final aunque sea por salud creo que me va a compensar comprar una tetera inox eléctrica, o traer la inox de casa y comprarme una normal buena para casa.
Alguien sabe de estos temas?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Jul 2017)

chucknorris07 dijo:


> Pues pensé que al llevar edulcorantes no afectaba.
> 
> Compraré higos entonces, que la verdad que me gustan. Cuando los hay frescos me atiborro de ellos.
> 
> ...



Yo te ayudaría, pero sólo controlo de sartenes INOX (full equip) 

::


----------



## VOTIN (6 Jul 2017)

chucknorris07 dijo:


> Pues pensé que al llevar edulcorantes no afectaba.
> 
> Compraré higos entonces, que la verdad que me gustan. Cuando los hay frescos me atiborro de ellos.
> 
> ...



Ni higos
Ni platanos
Ni dulces
Ni zumos
Come mucho coco y frutos secos(crudos solo)
Deja la fruta por un tiempo y comprate un complemento vitaminico
y cambia la colaloca por agua con gas y limon


----------



## lost_77 (6 Jul 2017)

Tras 3 meses y 7 kg menos, tengo resultados analíticos. El colesterol 20 puntos más altos de 210 a 230 y curiosamente la glucemia algo más alta, de 80 a 90.
Peeero....los trigliceridos a la mitad, las enzimas hepáticas normalizadas. Todo lo demás bien a excepción de la urea, un poco Más alta pero casi dentro del margen, siempre la tengo alrededor del limite superior. A ver el próximo control.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ni higos
> Ni platanos
> Ni dulces
> Ni zumos
> ...



Que se leen estas cosas y luego vienen los veganos (con sus gilipolleces) y algo de razon hay que darles.

Para empezar lo de entrar de lleno en una dieta cetogenica no es lo que aqui se defiende. 

Lo segundo estamos hablando de alguien que intentando hacer algo parecido a una paleo y con retirar azucares y mierdangas varias recupera peso y salud sin hacer disparates.

Los hidratos de la fruta incluso desecada entran perfectamente en una dieta incluso para adelgazar. Solo hemos dicho repetidas veces que si se quiere adelgazar rapido y se parte de un gran sobrepeso conviene no pasarse.

Las frutas desecadas para empezar este tipo de alimentacion son insustituibles. El mono de azucar va a aparecer y le damos de la buena y bien cargada de fibra.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 20:59 ----------




chucknorris07 dijo:


> Pues pensé que al llevar edulcorantes no afectaba.
> 
> Compraré higos entonces, que la verdad que me gustan. Cuando los hay frescos me atiborro de ellos.
> 
> ...



Los edulcorantes substitutivos tienen efecto sobre la insulina lo que significa que el posible beneficio de perdida de peso lo jodes y no te quitas el mono por lo dulce. Luego tiene una lista de efectos sobre la salud a largo plazo escalofriante.

Uno de los mas inmediatos es que son altamente acidificantes eso supone inflamacion de tejidos y bastantes enfermedades asociadas.

Lo del agua carbonatada tampoco me convence desconozco sus efectos (como minimo gases) pero muy paleo no es.

Bebida refrescante y que te pone las pilas es el Te frio. Yo me hago una olla, la dejo enfriar y lleno botellas. Muy fria con trozos de limon y hielo te deja nuevo.

Yo me hago Te verde bien amargo con el dulzor del limon no necesita mas. Los que aun teneis querencia por lo dulce no veo problema en añadirle un poco de miel pero en frio no se disuelve bien. 

Los que dejamos el azucar hace años una simple rodaja de limon chafada nos sabe a gloria, el gusto se adapta y cambia.

Los principios tienes esa gana de dulce hasta que te pegas un mes sin probarlo. Al paso de los meses nos es inaguantable nada con azucar.

Si partimos de comer pan, pasta, pizzas y cocacolas no se nos vaya la olla por cambiarlas por higos secos, pasas, frutas, miel ...que es lo saludable.


----------



## Qui (6 Jul 2017)

Yo creo que con el tema de la leche estamos exagerando. El tratamiento que se le da a la leche pasteurizada es pasarla por un homogeinizador que rompe las moléculas de grasa mediante presión para que no se quede una capa antiestética arriba y después se pasteuriza que es llevar a la leche por encima de 72 grados durante al menos 15 segundos.
Las empresas nunca calientan por encima de 75 grados con lo que se conserva la proteina y el tiempo está ligeramente por encima de los 15 segundos y todo este proceso está controlado electrónicamente.
Esta proteina se destruye en la leche de tetrabrik con el proceso de UHT y también al hervir la leche cruda por la excesiva temperatura (es la telilla que queda en la parte de arriba) y el sabor a mi me parece que es mucho mejor en la leche pasteurizada. Al no destruir la proteina esta leche es mucho más nutrtiva.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2017)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ni higos
> Ni platanos
> Ni dulces
> Ni zumos
> ...



es que esto es lo que entiende cualquiera que sepa leer y lea los comentarios de los gurús paleos de burbuja, que es lo que dicen el 99% de los gurús paleos de internet, empezando por Cordain.

Algunos quieren negar lo innegable.

Ahora, si quieren fundar una nueva secta paleo los burbupaleos, pues a mí me parece muy bien, pero que incluyan TODOS los alimentos que comieron nuestros ancestros, entre los que están las legumbres y los cereales, si acaso los no hibridados.


----------



## lost_77 (6 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith y los demas, una duda sobre lo de la acidificación. Al igual que los cereales, la carne y los huevos y algunas frutas son muy acidificantes. Yo lo compenso con mucha verdura y tomando magnesio y potasio. Sé que la acidez donde se nota es en la orina (yo me hago una tira de análisis todos los días). Pero no parece claro que haya una relación entre acidificación en sangre y en orina. Tienes información sobre el tema? Gracias

Pd: sobre el agua con gas, creo que es ácido carbónico, por lo que es previsible que acidifique. Yo la tomo a veces, pero con un poco de bicarbonato, para neutralizarlo, y no se nota en el sabor


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que esto es lo que entiende cualquiera que sepa leer y lea los comentarios de los gurús paleos de burbuja, que es lo que dicen el 99% de los gurús paleos de internet, empezando por Cordain.
> 
> Algunos quieren negar lo innegable.
> 
> Ahora, si quieren fundar una nueva secta paleo los burbupaleos, pues a mí me parece muy bien, pero que incluyan TODOS los alimentos que comieron nuestros ancestros, entre los que están las legumbres y los cereales, si acaso los no hibridados.



Eres un bocachancla y lo sabes jejeje

Que aqui cada cual puede venir a opinar y no hay gurus en el hilo. Ademas la opinion mayoritaria no es la de ese post (que esta en du derecho).

Pero no manipules lo que haya dicho Cordain.

Sobre Cordain como iniciador del concepto paleo pues que le haga caso quien quiera entenderlo.

Esto es lo que dice Cordain:

muchos de los atajos que usamos los seguidores de la dieta paleo son trucos y desviaciones que no se ajustan a los cánones científicos de sus investigaciones. “Los libros mainstream sobre paleodieta están plagados de mitos nutricionales que sus autores consideran paleo. He aquí una breve lista: la sal, la sal marina, la miel, las legumbres, los granos, las harinas de frutos secos, la mantequilla clarificada (ghee), la leche, la leche de cabra, el queso, el yogurt, el kumis (derivado del kefir), el azúcar de coco, el azúcar de dátiles o pasas y la melaza para nombrar unos pocos”.

Muchos de estos ingredientes son utilizados con frecuencia en recetas de inspiración paleo que tratan de imitar algunos de los alimentos más golosos —y desaconsejados— por esta dieta, como masas y pasteles. Otros, como los lácteos, son defendidos en algunas de sus formas y en determinadas dosis o épocas del año al considerar que parte de la población en algunas zonas del mundo ya estaría adaptada a la lactosa.

Cordain añade también un último aviso contra el consumo de suplementos si se sigue una dieta paleo natural: “las dietas que consisten en frutas frescas, verduras, carnes de pasto y aves de corral, huevos, pescado, mariscos, crustáceos y nueces proporcionan a nuestra especie todas las necesidades nutricionales conocidas”.

Lo que viene a decir es que no hay que buscar substitutivos a los dulces porque simplemente eso no se comia ni en esa forma y en cantidades.

No veo por ejemplo porque un puto higo seco no iba a ser paleo. Aun asi despues del periodo de adaptacion hace años que no me como uno, simplemente porque no me lo pide el cuerpo.

Evidentemente sera mejor comerse un higo seco que un donut. Y hay que darle tiempo al cuerpo y al gusto a adaptarse, aqui la diferencia la marca dejar azucar y harinas.

Sobre la miel lo que viene a decir es que si se mete en todo tipo de reposteria se consumira en cantidades que nunca ha estado al alcance del ser humano. 

La base esta clara pero luego ya quien quiera que discuta los matices.


----------



## chucknorris07 (6 Jul 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Yo te ayudaría, pero sólo controlo de sartenes INOX (full equip)
> 
> ::



:XX: mis 10

pero últimamente estoy más paranoico que nunca con los materiales en los que hago la comida, o las infusiones (bebo 3-4 infusiones de media al día).

Karlos, me pasaré al té frío casero.
En casa lo bebo, y por suerte me acostumbré ya hace años a beberme infusiones sin nada de azúcar ni edulcorante, las bebo tal cual.
Además me pasa como con las mujeres, me gustan todas 
Además de limón o lima, si tengo por casa corto unas rodajas de jengibre que también le da un toque diferente y picante.

Me lo haré en casa y me lo llevo en el termo, así me aguanta todo el día fresco en el trabajo.

De hecho quería, cuando me sienta inspirado, probar a hacer granizados para poder tomar algo refrescante sin recurrir a helados de crema o de hielo, que son todo azúcar.

De momento no busco hacer una paleo estricta, si no una dieta lo más libre de procesados posible. Necesitaba perder centímetros, me sobra ahora mismo 1 talla, pero mi prioridad no era la pérdida de peso, si no las digestiones pesadas, estar hinchado y falta de energía. También tenía ciertas molestias musculares que ya la fisio me dijo varias veces que en su opinión venía de la alimentación (sobre todo lácteos y trigo) y mente, pero tardé en hacerle caso.

Sobre el tema de los edulcorantes, pensaba que no afectaban a la pérdida de peso, incluso leí este artículo hace poco que dice que ayuda a bajar peso
Sweeteners in the Real World: 12% Increase in GLP-1 and Non-Significant Effects on Insulin W/ Diet Soda From Well-Known Brands and Seltzer + NNS Control - Implications? - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone
Lo que no sabía es que eran inflamatorios, por lo que le intentaré pegar un corte radical a la cola zero.

Sé que los edulcorantes tienen efectos secundarios, pero siempre me parecieron menos perjudiciales que el azúcar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Karlos Smith y los demas, una duda sobre lo de la acidificación. Al igual que los cereales, la carne y los huevos y algunas frutas son muy acidificantes. Yo lo compenso con mucha verdura y tomando magnesio y potasio. Sé que la acidez donde se nota es en la orina (yo me hago una tira de análisis todos los días). Pero no parece claro que haya una relación entre acidificación en sangre y en orina. Tienes información sobre el tema? Gracias
> 
> Pd: sobre el agua con gas, creo que es ácido carbónico, por lo que es previsible que acidifique. Yo la tomo a veces, pero con un poco de bicarbonato, para neutralizarlo, y no se nota en el sabor



El tema de la adicificacion yo lo tengo claro ya que lo sufri a lo bestia. Me salia en las analiticas de orina y meaba fuego.

Mi alimentacion era basada en arroz (demasiado), bocatas, mucho cafe con su azucar, refrescos y aunque tomaba fruta y verdura no era suficiente.

El top de acidificacion son las harinas y el azucar y los refrescos (mas azucar o edulcorantes).

Despues estan las proteinas pero consumidas con su grasa natural la cosa cambia. Cuando leo lo de las proteinas en polvo pienso, otro clavo en el ataud.

Basificantes verduras, frutas, frutos secos...

Lo de la relacion del ph en sangre y orina tiene facil explicacion. Si te saliese el mismo ph estarias muerto.

Precisamente el organismo pone todos sus recursos en marcha para que eso nunca ocurra. Al minimo cambio (imperceptible) de ph en sangre sacara minerales de donde haga falta para regular el ph y eliminara restos acidos por la orina.

Principalmente cogera calcio de los huesos, pero tambien muchos otros minerales indispensables para muchas funciones.

Cuando alguien te diga que tiene osteoporosis por tomar poca leche ya os podeis reir en su cara.

El problema no es lo que no toman sino la mierda con las que se atiborran a diario que literalmente les arranca los ladrillos basicos del esqueleto.


----------



## brux (7 Jul 2017)

Llevo tiempo con la dieta crudivegana (al 80%) y la he tenido que suspender porque se me hincha la tripa y parece que tuviera una pecera llena de agua y peces. No sé si es que todavía soy intolerante, porque es muy frecuente que ocurra esto a los principiantes, pero entre la fruta y los green smoothies (batidos verdes) y las ensaladas debo tomar una burrada de agua y fibra al día, y me he acabado sintiendo mal.

De todas formas la dieta me parece la mejor y más sana posible, aunque se pierde demasiado peso si te descuidas. El que quiera adelgazar que la pruebe, al 80% comiendo 10% pasta/arroz y 10% grasa/proteína, no pasas nada de hambre, estás saciado todo el tiempo, no te apetece ni una aceituna. Yo estoy bien de peso y no quiero perder más. Y así no se tortura y mata a tantos animales.

Y los batidos verdes son muy adictivos. Espinacas o acelgas crudas, apio, manzana verde, pepino, melón o mango y agua, y no veas lo bueno que está y lo que sacia. Cada día pones ingredientes diferentes.


----------



## sada (7 Jul 2017)

brux dijo:


> Llevo tiempo con la dieta crudivegana (al 80%) y la he tenido que suspender porque se me hincha la tripa y parece que tuviera una pecera llena de agua y peces. No sé si es que todavía soy intolerante, porque es muy frecuente que ocurra esto a los principiantes, pero entre la fruta y los green smoothies (batidos verdes) y las ensaladas debo tomar una burrada de agua y fibra al día, y me he acabado sintiendo mal.
> 
> De todas formas la dieta me parece la mejor y más sana posible, aunque se pierde demasiado peso si te descuidas. El que quiera adelgazar que la pruebe, al 80% comiendo 10% pasta/arroz y 10% grasa/proteína, no pasas nada de hambre, estás saciado todo el tiempo, no te apetece ni una aceituna. Yo estoy bien de peso y no quiero perder más. Y así no se tortura y mata a tantos animales.
> 
> Y los batidos verdes son muy adictivos. Espinacas o acelgas crudas, apio, manzana verde, pepino, melón o mango y agua, y no veas lo bueno que está y lo que sacia. Cada día pones ingredientes diferentes.



me interesa esto de los batidos verdes con espinacas o acelgas, para incorporar esta verdura a mi dieta..puedes decirme que cantidades pones para que salga rico??


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Jul 2017)

brux dijo:


> Llevo tiempo con la dieta crudivegana (al 80%) y la he tenido que suspender porque se me hincha la tripa y parece que tuviera una pecera llena de agua y peces. No sé si es que todavía soy intolerante, porque es muy frecuente que ocurra esto a los principiantes, pero entre la fruta y los green smoothies (batidos verdes) y las ensaladas debo tomar una burrada de agua y fibra al día, y me he acabado sintiendo mal.
> 
> De todas formas la dieta me parece la mejor y más sana posible, aunque se pierde demasiado peso si te descuidas. El que quiera adelgazar que la pruebe, al 80% comiendo 10% pasta/arroz y 10% grasa/proteína, no pasas nada de hambre, estás saciado todo el tiempo, no te apetece ni una aceituna. Yo estoy bien de peso y no quiero perder más. Y así no se tortura y mata a tantos animales.
> 
> Y los batidos verdes son muy adictivos. Espinacas o acelgas crudas, apio, manzana verde, pepino, melón o mango y agua, y no veas lo bueno que está y lo que sacia. Cada día pones ingredientes diferentes.



Estás de coña ¿no? ::

Comes una dieta pobrísima en nutrientes y raruna (sólo vegetales crudos)

Dices que te sientes mal y que adelgazas mucho

Y a la vez que "te parece la mejor dieta y la más sana posible" para afirmar que la has tenido que suspender porque te encuentras fatal.

Con el rollo crudivegano lo que veo es mucho autoengaño. O sea que es una dieta tan buena que has tenido que dejar de hacerla. Ajám.

En lo de un 10% de grasa y proteína ya ni entro, porque me parece directamente peligroso ::


----------



## lost_77 (7 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> me interesa esto de los batidos verdes con espinacas o acelgas, para incorporar esta verdura a mi dieta..puedes decirme que cantidades pones para que salga rico??



Cuidado con demasiada espinaca (oxalato) en dietas low carb, puede favorecer las piedras de riñón


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Jul 2017)

Veganismo = religión. 

Inútil la discusión.


----------



## sada (7 Jul 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Cuidado con demasiada espinaca (oxalato) en dietas low carb, puede favorecer las piedras de riñón



sería para incorporar 1 vez x semana como mucho


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jul 2017)

Hostia puta lo del crudi vegano, de camino a la tumba y dice el tío que cree que es lo más sano, vamos si eso no es estar en una secta que venga y me lo diga!


----------



## brux (7 Jul 2017)

@Adrenocromo 

No sé que viene otra vez ese rollo que me metes. Lee bien lo que digo antes de responder porque quedas como un gilipollas y un capullo ridículo. No digas cosas que no he dicho y no supongas nada sin haber leído con atención lo que yo digo, payaso, que ya cansáis con ese fanatismo de secta absurda de ex-gordos que matan por una puta dieta como si todos fuéramos iguales. Yo nunca he sido gordo, siempre he sido atlético y deportista, mi rollo es otro y no voy con ninguna intención. Creo que la dieta oficial recomendada de 80% hidratos refinados y basura industrial engorda a casi todo el mundo y probablemente no es la más sana. Yo defiendo la paleo como defiendo cualquier dieta que a uno le funcione y obtenga lo que busca. Sin radicalismos. 

Ocurre que tengo un pedrusco en la vesícula y no tolero las grasas. En cuanto como un poco más de la cuenta se me inflama, me duele, etc, y algunos médicos me dicen que me opere y me la quite. Mi médico de referencia, que es un un internista prestigioso de la famosa Clínica Ruber me dice que no me la quite y que coma sin grasas. Los ataques producidos por este problema pueden ser mortales o terriblemente dolorosos, y ya he sufrido uno gordo de ingresarme en Urgencias y muchos pequeños de dolor, náuseas, inflamación, malestar, siempre por comer grasas, normalmente carnes altas en grasa. Así que con eso queda demostrado que no todo el mundo puede hacer dietas altas en grasas. 

He dicho claramente que estoy empezando, probando la crudivegana, que ni siquiera llevo a rajatabla, es lo que llaman la 80/10/10 (%). Siendo el 80% vegetales, a ser posible crudos pero tampoco soy estricto y como por ejemplo crema de calabacín y brócoli que hay que hervir o berenjenas o setas y champiñones que hay que cocinar un mínimo. El otro 10% suele ser pasta o arroz en la ensalada y el otro 10% quesos a ser posible frescos bajos en grasa, aunque me encanta el feta griego que es alto en grasa y como un poquito en la ensalada, pollo, pavo, pescado, gambas, etc, siempre a la plancha. De todo, pero poquito. No me pide al cuerpo más tampoco. 

Y ya he dicho que esta dieta crudivegana me hincha la tripa , pero en los foros americanos dicen que es normal al principio hasta que vuelves a desarrollar flora intestinal y lo que haga falta para digerir la fibra mejor. Como es molesto tener la tripa hinchada lo he dejado un par de días y hoy ya he vuelto, poco a poco. Me gusta porque quita totalmente el hambre, es muy barata, es muy sana, se adelgaza muy fácil si lo necesitas, etc. Y en cuanto a que se pierde fuerza, pues como voy al gimnasio 3-4 veces en semana y hago bastante deporte, sigo teniendo la musculatura perfecta donde estaba, definida y sin perder nada ni de volumen ni de fuerza. 

Y claro que creo que es la dieta más sana posible, y la que no tortura y mata animales, pero ni soy radical, ni me peleo por esto. Me da lo mismo, cada uno que busque lo que mejor le vaya y dejad de pelearos con los vegetarianos. Cada dieta tiene sus inconvenientes, por eso se piensa que la más sana es la que incluye de todo con moderación. Pero cada persona es un mundo. Y paso de discutir sobre si a largo plazo la paleo/keto mata los riñones y tal. Me da lo mismo, no es para mí. También la crudivegana seguro que es mala por los oxalatos o el exceso de agua y fibra. Solo cuento mi experiencia, que es reciente y no sé cuánto duraré con ello, no por discutir sino por compartir. 

@Sada, yo en la batidora de 1,75L echo como 1/4 de espinacas o acelgas, una varita o dos de apio, un pepino pequeño de unos 10cm, una manzana verde granny smith y por ejemplo medio mango, una paraguaya, melón, etc. Y el agua como por la mitad para luego ir añadiendo más si está muy espeso. Al final me sale un litro casi exacto. Es mejor empezar con poca agua para ir subiendo que lo contrario. Es todo ir probando. Los batidos llenan un montón, intenta esta dieta tú que quieres adelgazar, pero cuidado con encharcarte como yo y beber demasiado, la fruta y verdura son todo agua. Suelo tomar como medio litro al día, los ingredientes van variando cada día. No pongas mucha fruta. Empieza con media manzana y una paraguaya por ejemplo. Si te sabe amargo le vas poniendo más, pero intenta no comer mucha fruta.

Luego por la noche una ensalada en un bol, con base de lechuga o esas bolsas de Florette con otros tipos de lechugas pijas, canónigos, kale, etc, para ir variando, luego una capa de espirales de pasta, un puñado, luego echo unos 4 ingredientes más, por ejemplo trozos de melón, tomates cherry, queso fresco en trozos, paraguaya, aguacate, pepino, cebola, hay miles de ingredientes. Puedes poner atún sin aceite, trozos de pollo o pavo, nueces, frutos secos crudos (poco) y la salsa suelo hacerla de aguacate batido con cebolla, especias, un poco de agua, o también le echo un yogur desnatado batido con la cucharilla (en la batidora se hace agua y no sirve) con manzana verde y un poco de hoja fresca de hierbabuena, por ejemplo, que así la ensalada sale fresquísima y en verano está de muerte.

Yo me inspiro en las cafeterías Faborit, donde voy siempre al salir del gimnasio, que son de ese rollo de comida sana, batidos verdes y de todos colores, ensaladas que mezclas los ingredientes, etc. Si puedes ve a alguno que te gustarán. Van muchísimas mujeres.

Faborit Fresh Bar: café, zumos y comida saludable

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2017 at 15:17 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hostia puta lo del crudi vegano, de camino a la tumba y dice el tío que cree que es lo más sano, vamos si eso no es estar en una secta que venga y me lo diga!



Eres un idiota, puto funcionario parásito retrasado garrapata de mierda. Puto anormal moléstate en leer bien lo que se dice antes de responder e insultar, pedazo de payaso gilipollas descerebrado analfabeto de provincias. Yo no he dicho nada de eso. Gañán.


----------



## sada (7 Jul 2017)

que desayunas?


----------



## brux (7 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> que desayunas?



No suelo desayunar. Pero si me levanto con hambre pues un plátano por ejemplo. Y nada más porque siempre estoy saciado sin hambre. Los plátanos son el comodín más usado en esta dieta, son muy saciantes. O una manzana verde, sandía, melón, un yogur, café con desnatada y stevia en polvo, leche de avena hecha por mi, o un poco de pan si quieres, aunque en tu caso creo que deberías evitar el pan y similares lo más posible hasta que adelgaces.


----------



## lost_77 (7 Jul 2017)

Brux, por curiosidad, cuál es la justificación que te han para no quitar la Vesícula? En casos así es lo que se suele hacer


----------



## piru (7 Jul 2017)

brux dijo:


> @Adrenocromo
> 
> No sé que viene otra vez ese rollo que me metes. Lee bien lo que digo antes de responder porque quedas como un gilipollas y un capullo ridículo. No digas cosas que no he dicho y no supongas nada sin haber leído con atención lo que yo digo, payaso, que ya cansáis con ese fanatismo de secta absurda de ex-gordos que matan por una puta dieta como si todos fuéramos iguales. Yo nunca he sido gordo, siempre he sido atlético y deportista, mi rollo es otro y no voy con ninguna intención. Creo que la dieta oficial recomendada de 80% hidratos refinados y basura industrial engorda a casi todo el mundo y probablemente no es la más sana. Yo defiendo la paleo como defiendo cualquier dieta que a uno le funcione y obtenga lo que busca. Sin radicalismos.
> 
> ...




"Y si ya tengo piedras ¿qué hago?

La recomendación habitual es hacer una dieta baja en grasa para evitar la formación o expulsión de piedras, pero ya hemos visto que haciendo eso solo conseguiremos tener cada vez más piedras y terminar por operarnos para eliminar la vesícula.

Comenzar a tomar muchos alimentos ricos en grasa puede producir dolores porque al vaciar la vesícula se aumenta la posibilidad de explusar las piedras, así que depende de su tamaño. Si son pequeñas y asintomáticas, es mejor tomar grasas.

Fíjate que si tuviéramos piedras en el riñón, lo que nos recomendarían sería tomar mucha agua para intentar expulsar las piedras de forma natural (pasando dolor) el que recomienden justo lo contrario para las piedras de la vesícula solo se me ocure que pueda ser porque extirpar el riñon es más complicado y tiene muchas más funciones que la vesícula que solo sirve para almacenar bilis. Abren, cortan y problema solucionado.

Si las piedras son demasiado grandes nos quitarán la vesícula sí o sí. Siento que hayas llegado tarde a esta información...

Vesícula, cálculos biliares y dieta baja en grasa | Me gusta estar bien


PD: Insulta un poco menos que no te va a pasar nada por dejar de hacerlo.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Jul 2017)

piru dijo:


> "Y si ya tengo piedras ¿qué hago?
> 
> La recomendación habitual es hacer una dieta baja en grasa para evitar la formación o expulsión de piedras, pero ya hemos visto que haciendo eso solo conseguiremos tener cada vez más piedras y terminar por operarnos para eliminar la vesícula.
> 
> ...




Y por eso hay tantos veganos con problemas de vesicula.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jul 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Brux, por curiosidad, cuál es la justificación que te han para no quitar la Vesícula? En casos así es lo que se suele hacer



Porque seria maltrato animal::

No te ofendas Brux pero entiende que a los seres humanos omnivoros nos choquen esos comentarios.

Es como si un tigre dijese me voy de copas con el cerdo vienamita. Los seres racionales es lo que tenemos que caemos en la irracionalidad.

La unica operada de vesicula que conozco fue despues de una dieta severa de endocrino y ella decia que se hinchaba a ensaladas. Supongo que grasa ni de lejos. Vi el bote de las piedrecitas y tenia para alicatar una piscina.

Todo proceso de formacion de calculos tienen de base un ph acido, ya hemos comentado el tema.

Por mucho que digan los veganos abusan de pastas y refinados, porque no son capaces de estar rumiando todo el dia, y ahi esta el lio montado.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Jul 2017)

brux dijo:


> @Adrenocromo
> 
> No sé que viene otra vez ese rollo que me metes. Lee bien lo que digo antes de responder porque quedas como un gilipollas y un capullo ridículo. No digas cosas que no he dicho y no supongas nada sin haber leído con atención lo que yo digo, payaso, que ya cansáis con ese fanatismo de secta absurda de ex-gordos que matan por una puta dieta como si todos fuéramos iguales. Yo nunca he sido gordo, siempre he sido atlético y deportista, mi rollo es otro y no voy con ninguna intención. Creo que la dieta oficial recomendada de 80% hidratos refinados y basura industrial engorda a casi todo el mundo y probablemente no es la más sana. Yo defiendo la paleo como defiendo cualquier dieta que a uno le funcione y obtenga lo que busca. Sin radicalismos.
> 
> ...



Eso es atacar la consecuencia y no la causa.

No sé que tipo de profesional te está recomendando no comer grasa por tener un piedra, cuando la grasa es uno de los macros esenciales para estar en forma y no enfermar. 
Si no comes grasa, más pronto que tarde tendrás problemas metabólicos y de cualquier índole. Famosas son las mujeres que por culpa de hacer una dieta baja en grasas, tienen problemas de hipotiroidismo, hipertiroidismo, tumba metabólica...

Sí o sí, tienes que ingerir unas cantidades mínimas de grasa. SI a día de hoy tienes un problema que te limita su consumo, tienes que arreglarlo. Si eso pasa por abrir y quitar la piedra se hace. 

Es como si yo tengo un problema de cervicales que me impida girar mi cuello y el médico me diga: Pues no lo gire (vaya problema). Pues no... deberá arreglar el problema (con la ayuda de un fisio, osteopata o lo que sea) y así luego poder utilizar el cuello para como ha estado diseñado.

Si usted tiene una vesicula es por algo. Si por culpa de sus hábitos, se ha cascado, cambie usted sus hábitos. El médico ha tirado por lo sano: continue usted igual, pero a sabiendas que ahora tiene que comer incluso menos grasa.

Con dios.


----------



## lcdbop (7 Jul 2017)

angek dijo:


> En el levante, no creo que encuentres nada.
> 
> En la Galicia sí:
> 
> ...



Nada, no encuentro otra, sólo la que comentas, pero la verdad es que los portes son elevados, además, no puedes comprar 10 litros para que "compensen" los portes porque hay que consumirla en un par de días. Si encontrara alguna tienda que la tuviera pues ya podría probarla, pensaba en hacer queso fresco, yogures, kéfir.

PD: página 1000, nuevo volumen (Calópez haz algo) y chincheta ya


----------



## piru (7 Jul 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Eso es atacar la consecuencia y no la causa.
> 
> No sé que tipo de profesional te está recomendando no comer grasa por tener un piedra, cuando la grasa es uno de los macros esenciales para estar en forma y no enfermar.
> Si no comes grasa, más pronto que tarde tendrás problemas metabólicos y de cualquier índole. Famosas son las mujeres que por culpa de hacer una dieta baja en grasas, tienen problemas de hipotiroidismo, hipertiroidismo, tumba metabólica...
> ...




La grasa es tan importante en la alimentación humana que incluso tenemos un órgano dedicado en exclusiva a ella. Los mismos veganos reconocen sus problemas con la escasez de grasa:


"Cómo ser vegetariano y no perder la vesícula en el intento:

…Sin embargo, hay problemas particulares que afectan a los vegetarianos. Entre los más comunes está la falta de vitamina B12, que pueden obtener de algas marinas, lesiones cerebrales, resultado de no consumir cantidades adecuadas de Omega 3 y endurecimiento del a vesícula biliar, debido a la falta de estímulos en ésta…"

Cómo ser vegetariano y no perder la vesícula en el intento


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jul 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Eso es atacar la consecuencia y no la causa.
> 
> No sé que tipo de profesional te está recomendando no comer grasa por tener un piedra, cuando la grasa es uno de los macros esenciales para estar en forma y no enfermar.
> Si no comes grasa, más pronto que tarde tendrás problemas metabólicos y de cualquier índole. Famosas son las mujeres que por culpa de hacer una dieta baja en grasas, tienen problemas de hipotiroidismo, hipertiroidismo, tumba metabólica...
> ...



a mí me hubieras dicho eso, y lo pensé un tiempo, y ahora estaría muerto, deja de dártelas de profesional porque en este tema y con esto que dices de la grasa la estás cagando completamente.

Ahora vuelve a repetir que Campbell, Esselstyn y compañía están equivocados, muestra tu ignorancia y pon en peligro la salud de personas.

Si alguien tiene piedras en la vesícula o en el hígado, no secreta suficiente bilis, y sin suficiente bilis no puede digerir correctamente grasas concentradas de ningún tipo.

No sabes de lo que hablas.

Las dietas bajas en grasas son las dietas tradicionales de muchos lugares y les ha ido EXCELENTEMENTE en todos los marcadores de salud y longevidad.

La gran mayoría de las personas, sobre todo a partir de cierta edad, no debería consumir más del 20% de las calorías procedentes de las grasas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> a mí me hubieras dicho eso, y lo pensé un tiempo, y ahora estaría muerto, deja de dártelas de profesional porque en este tema y con esto que dices de la grasa la estás cagando completamente.
> 
> Ahora vuelve a repetir que Campbell, Esselstyn y compañía están equivocados, muestra tu ignorancia y pon en peligro la salud de personas.
> 
> ...



Pero pedazo de gañan anumerico.

El conforero dice que esta tomando un 10% entre proteina y grasa. Si aun fuese un 20% solo de grasas incluso te lo compro.

Cualquier dia de estos coge tu calculadora atomicovegana y calculas la grasa que les dejan comer los endocrinos en las dietas de adelgazamiento. Lo mismo te llevas una sorpresa y es entre poco y cero.

Se llegan a estos problemas por ciertas dietas que las autoridades medicas dan por buenas.

Estamos hablando de lo que ocurre en la vida real y en la medicina actual y tu sales con tus gilipolleces.


----------



## Ultra Chad (8 Jul 2017)

*¡¡¡Felices 1000 páginas!!! , en uno de los hilos más importantes de Consumo responsable*


----------



## Ragnar (8 Jul 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> *¡¡¡Felices 1000 páginas!!! , en uno de los hilos más importantes de Consumo responsable*




??? vamos por 500 no? :


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Jul 2017)

depende de cuantos post tengas configurados por página.

el autor debería abrir la segunda parte, y ocupar los primeros post con algunos de los mejores de aquí no seria mala idea.


----------



## sada (8 Jul 2017)

Llevo 3 días sin cenar haciendo ayuno 16/8 y nada ni un gramo he bajado. 
Desayuno leche de almendra media taza con café aceite de coco y un par de huevos 
Comida ensalada y conejo con mayonesa otro día Cordero y ayer alitas. Antes un gazpacho casero sin pan 
Al tomar mayonesa me sacia bastante y ya no ceno
Hoy panceta fresca con pimientos de Padrón 
Haré otr día de no cenar pero me da que ni un gramo bajare 
Estoy pensando en hacerle caso a Brux


----------



## Gumersindo (8 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> Llevo 3 días sin cenar haciendo ayuno 16/8 y nada ni un gramo he bajado.
> Desayuno leche de almendra media taza con café aceite de coco y un par de huevos
> Comida ensalada y conejo con mayonesa otro día Cordero y ayer alitas. Antes un gazpacho casero sin pan
> Al tomar mayonesa me sacia bastante y ya no ceno
> ...



¿Y no has pensado que igual ya estás en tu peso?

Me da que estás un pelín obsesionada.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> *Llevo 3 días sin cenar haciendo ayuno 16/8 y nada ni un gramo he bajado.
> Desayuno leche de almendra media taza con café aceite de coco y un par de huevos
> Comida ensalada y conejo con mayonesa otro día Cordero y ayer alitas. Antes un gazpacho casero sin pan
> Al tomar mayonesa me sacia bastante y ya no ceno
> ...



Cada semana estás cambiando de estrategia y así es imposible tener resultados. La báscula ya he dicho varias veces que aunque puede ser buena como mera información para la mayoría de la gente solo sirve para obsesionarse con un peso, cuando da igual cuanto peses porque lo que importa es de qué lo peses. 

Pero como ya te lo he dicho un montón de veces y sigues erre que erre con lo del peso pues no insistiré más, la obsesión dicho sea de paso también es muy mala porque puede segregar cortisol y hacer que ganes grasa pero bueno no insistiré más y tú a lo tuyo y a pesarte todos los días.

Y sobre el tal brux, si no me equivoco es el de lo crudivegano. Yo tomo algunas cosas crudas pero ya te adelanto que como comas cosas como espinacas y acelgas crudas en un próximo análisis tendrán muchas probabilidades de que te venga una nota más o menos así:

*SEDIMIENTO MICROCOSPICO: Hallados cristales de Oxalato Cálcico abundantes o Hallados cristales de Oxalato Cálcico Muy Abundantes*

Lo segundo de muy abundante obviamente es peor que lo de solo abundante.

Y si esa nota viene acompañada además de un valor alto en Urea y/o Ácido Úrico entonces tienes un problema y muy grave por cierto.

Pero bueno, allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Jul 2017)

pues precisamente espinacas o acelgas crudas como unas pocas casi a diario, que ya vienen envasadas en bolsas y soy muy vago.

que verduras se pueden comer crudad?


----------



## sada (8 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Cada semana estás cambiando de estrategia y así es imposible tener resultados. La báscula ya he dicho varias veces que aunque puede ser buena como mera información para la mayoría de la gente solo sirve para obsesionarse con un peso, cuando da igual cuanto peses porque lo que importa es de qué lo peses.
> 
> Pero como ya te lo he dicho un montón de veces y sigues erre que erre con lo del peso pues no insistiré más, la obsesión dicho sea de paso también es muy mala porque puede segregar cortisol y hacer que ganes grasa pero bueno no insistiré más y tú a lo tuyo y a pesarte todos los días.
> 
> ...



Si pesase lo mismo y viese que los pantalones del año pasado me quedasen más flojos... Pero ni eso. 
Me gusta mucho la carne o sea q crudiveganismo como que no; me refiero a comer menos grasa


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jul 2017)

brux dijo:


> Eres un idiota, puto funcionario parásito retrasado garrapata de mierda. Puto anormal moléstate en leer bien lo que se dice antes de responder e insultar, pedazo de payaso gilipollas descerebrado analfabeto de provincias. Yo no he dicho nada de eso. Gañán.



Estás reportado, y posiblemente denunciado.


----------



## Luizmi (9 Jul 2017)

Echarle un vistazo al agrosfera de la semana pasada, españa muy por encima de la media europea en la cantidad de medicamentos suministrados a la ganadería, hasta 4 veces más que algunos países, ea, a comer panceta, que es lo comían nuestros antepasados

Agrosfera - 01/07/17, Agrosfera - RTVE.es A la Carta

Minuto 17


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> *pues precisamente espinacas o acelgas crudas como unas pocas casi a diario, que ya vienen envasadas en bolsas y soy muy vago.
> 
> que verduras se pueden comer crudad?*



Verdura lo que se dice verdura yo no me comería ninguna cruda.

Hortalizas que si puedo comer crudas:

- Apio, cebolla, champiñón, calabacín, pepino, lechuga, pimiento, puerro y nabo.

- Y después el tomate.

Fuera de esas yo todas las demás las cocino siempre.

Edito: En esta página están los alimentos catalogados por su contenido en oxalato:

*Oxalatos alimentos*

Saludos.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Jul 2017)

Hacia tiempo que no entraba... yo ahora con la cantidad de cenas y comidas que tengo en verano he ganado 2 kilos permanentes... pero bueno que le vamos a hacer, reducir/dejar el azúcar y las harinas ha sido una buena idea y tengo mucha menos hambre que antes

*Mi prima diabética*

Bueno tras "odiarme" por hablarle del tema, empezó a leer un par de libros de nutrución...

- * Inciso. Primero me dijo que tenía diabetes tipo II y luego me dijo que tiene tipo I . Se pincha "la fuerte" por la mañana que tiene el azúcar alta y después de cenar se pincha otra insulina que supuestamente le mantiene*

Bueno tras leer unos cuantos libros, calmarse un poco, ahora, junto a su pareja y su hermana soy (ella dixit) la persona con la que tiene más confianza como dirian en foro coches TDS LCS . Las petardas que le decian que podia comer bolleria y luego pincharse "que no pasa nada" ya no las puede ver... o al menos como antes

La tia ha perdido peso, la verdad que un cuerpazo se le ha quedado,eso le anima pero sigue perdiendo y en ocasiones siente:

- como si tuviera los órganos inflamados
- vómitos
- nauseas
- malestar general y dolor de cabeza

Por último va a una "entrenadora" (creo que la llama así) que le dice como pincharse , que dosis, y que debe comer

Resultado:

- un dia se pinchó más de lo que debía y la lió pardísima
- los médicos le dicen que *Es bueno tomar carbohidratos pero esparcidos durante todo el dia en unidades de no se cuantos gramos (básicamente pan y pasta)*
- se levanta con el azúcar alto

Ella dice que le sienta bien comer carne por las noches pero que el médico le duce que nada de carnes rojas y que en ocasiones tiene que comer pan para subir el ázucar luego ls insulina de por la noche le estabilizara

Nunca solia tener bajad laborales y se ha tenido que ir varias veces del trabajo por subidas y bajadas


En resumen. Esta acojonada, ya no piensa en azucar y harinas/pasta, no ha mejorado su calidad de vida

1. Si puedo un día os pondré la dieta que le ha mandado el médico

2. Tiene dos jeringas una por la mañana con bastante insulina y otra por la noche de otro color para "estabilizar". Cada jeringa tiene una serie de dosis se puede poner varias

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Jul 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hacia tiempo que no entraba... yo ahora con la cantidad de cenas y comidas que tengo en verano he ganado 2 kilos permanentes... pero bueno que le vamos a hacer, reducir/dejar el azúcar y las harinas ha sido una buena idea y tengo mucha menos hambre que antes
> 
> *Mi prima diabética*
> 
> ...



El problema es que con la tipo I poco puede hacer salvo pillarle el tranquillo a las dosis.

Aun asi no acabo de entender que beneficio puede tener para un diabetico I meter hidratos tener el pico y luego bajarlos por cojones con insulina. Deberia ser mas facil tener la glucemia controlada y tirar con menos dosis de insulina pero lo mismo estoy loco.


----------



## sada (9 Jul 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hacia tiempo que no entraba... yo ahora con la cantidad de cenas y comidas que tengo en verano he ganado 2 kilos permanentes... pero bueno que le vamos a hacer, reducir/dejar el azúcar y las harinas ha sido una buena idea y tengo mucha menos hambre que antes
> 
> *Mi prima diabética*
> 
> ...



Le recomendaría los mitos me tienen gordo y enfermo; lo leí hace poco y esta genial explicado


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Verdura lo que se dice verdura yo no me comería ninguna cruda.
> 
> Hortalizas que si puedo comer crudas:
> 
> ...



me refería a hojas verdes como verdura, ahí entraría la lechuga.

las zanahorias las compro ecológicas para poder comerlas con piel, no me digas que también es malo :ouch:


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Jul 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hacia tiempo que no entraba... yo ahora con la cantidad de cenas y comidas que tengo en verano he ganado 2 kilos permanentes... pero bueno que le vamos a hacer, reducir/dejar el azúcar y las harinas ha sido una buena idea y tengo mucha menos hambre que antes
> 
> *Mi prima diabética*
> 
> ...



Lo primero sería que se aclare si es tipo 1 o tipo 2, porque son dos cosas totalmente diferentes: 

- En la tipo 1, un trastorno autoinmune ha dañado las células beta del páncreas, y su capacidad para segregar insulina está dañada para siempre (o incluso totalmente inhibida). No le quedan más cojones que pillarle el truco a la insulina, pero aparte de eso podría "hacer vida normal", porque su problema NO ES LA INSULINORRESISTENCIA. Aunque claro, si te empeñas en fusilarte toda la pseudocomida que ves y luego pincharte insulina a saco, puede que acabes siendo *a la vez tipo 1 y tipo 2*.

- En la tipo 2, una espiral de resistencia a la insulina y aumento de la insulinemia para compensar han causado una acumulación de grasa visceral en el páncreas, comprometiendo su capacidad para fabricar insulina *mientras éste siga atascado de grasa*, pero la capacidad para fabricar insulina *puede volver si se elimina esa grasa*.

Lo que comentas de que tiene la glucosa alta por las mañanas es relativamente normal, tanto en la diabetes tipo 1 como en la tipo 2. Es lo que llaman el "dawn phenomenon", consecuencia de la regulación hormonal nocturna, que causa que el hígado libere glucosa en el torrente sanguíneo para arrancar el día...

...y claro, sin posibilidad de segregar insulina para compensar, pues pico de glucemia matutino al canto.

Una posible solución (o al menos un paño caliente) es tener el hígado vacío (=con bajos niveles de glucógeno), cosa que se puede lograr con ayunos o con una dieta low-carb (incluso cetogénica "a ratos", es decir, una en la que no se toman hidratos por la tarde-noche, de suerte que se llega a la mañana con el hígado vacío).


----------



## sada (10 Jul 2017)

El Vaticano afirma que el Cuerpo de Cristo no puede estar libre de gluten - RT


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Jul 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo primero sería que se aclare si es tipo 1 o tipo 2, porque son dos cosas totalmente diferentes:
> 
> - En la tipo 1, un trastorno autoinmune ha dañado las células beta del páncreas, y su capacidad para segregar insulina está dañada para siempre (o incluso totalmente inhibida). No le quedan más cojones que pillarle el truco a la insulina, pero aparte de eso podría "hacer vida normal", porque su problema NO ES LA INSULINORRESISTENCIA. Aunque claro, si te empeñas en fusilarte toda la pseudocomida que ves y luego pincharte insulina a saco, puede que acabes siendo *a la vez tipo 1 y tipo 2*.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti y a los otros floreros que habéis contestado.


Hombre yo supongo que es Tipo 1, se pincha por dos veces al día

Lo único raro que no se le detectara hasta los 25 años


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Jul 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Gracias a ti y a los otros floreros que habéis contestado.
> 
> 
> Hombre yo supongo que es Tipo 1, se pincha por dos veces al día
> ...



Es que lo de que se pinche mucho o poco no tiene por qué estar relacionado con el tipo de diabetes. De hecho, como la T2 se caracteriza por una alta resistencia a la insulina, seguramente los T2 necesiten más insulina que los T1.

Sobre lo de que no se la detectaran, no es tan raro. El otro día leía el blog de un médico al que le han detectado T1 a los 40 años.

Al final, como digo, se trata de que las células beta del páncreas son atacadas por el propio sistema inmune, pero el detonante de la reacción autoinmune puede no haber aparecido hasta ahora (y antes tenía el páncreas bien).


----------



## zapatitos (10 Jul 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> *me refería a hojas verdes como verdura, ahí entraría la lechuga.
> 
> las zanahorias las compro ecológicas para poder comerlas con piel, no me digas que también es malo* :ouch:



Las zanahorias tienen un contenido medio de oxalatos.

A ver, los oxalatos en si mismos no son problemáticos en una persona sana. El problema viene cuando tus riñones no filtran bien, bebes poca agua o tienes por ejemplo hipertensión. Que en un análisis te pongan que tienes oxalatos abundantes o muy abundantes solo significa que están ahí, lo malo es si por el motivo que sea no los puedes expulsar y van formando las piedrecitas.

Yo prefiero curarme en salud y evitar abusar de ciertas cosas como las espinacas y las acelgas y siempre cocinarlas.

Por cierto, muchos de los casos de piedras están relacionados con la soja y la cerveza que según dicen es dinamita para su formación.

Saludos.


----------



## Indignado (10 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Verdura lo que se dice verdura yo no me comería ninguna cruda.
> 
> Hortalizas que si puedo comer crudas:
> 
> ...



¿Algún consejo como cocinar las espinacas para reducir oxalatos?


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las zanahorias tienen un contenido medio de oxalatos.
> 
> A ver, los oxalatos en si mismos no son problemáticos en una persona sana. El problema viene cuando tus riñones no filtran bien, bebes poca agua o tienes por ejemplo hipertensión. Que en un análisis te pongan que tienes oxalatos abundantes o muy abundantes solo significa que están ahí, lo malo es si por el motivo que sea no los puedes expulsar y van formando las piedrecitas.
> 
> ...



Ya lo he comentado alguna vez que yo tenia piedras y se repetian cada dos años como un reloj. 

Ahora como mucha mas verdura que antes y hace cuatro años (desde que como paleo) que no han entrado en escena. Tambien comente lo de mis analiticas de orina previas que me salia un ph muy acido.

Resumiendo todo el tema de los oxalatos no te va a dar problemas en un medio alcalino. Es una conclusion que saco de mi propia experiencia y de lo que he leido sobre el tema.

Si mantienes una alimentacion acida (a base de refinados) la cantidad de oxalatos que ingieras solo van a marcar lo rapido que se forma la piedra pero lento o rapido al final vas a tener un calculo. Evidentemente ese es solo un factor luego esta el genetico que hace que haya personas que crean piedras y otras no. Mi cuerpo se acidificaba mucho y uno de los resultados eran las putas piedras y el parto subsiguiente.

Con lo de la genetica estamos como con la gordura se tiene mas o menos resistencia genetica comer basura y el resultado es engordar mas o menos, crear o no piedras, generar o no diabetes, etc, pero la mierda hace daño a la larga a todo el mundo y cada cual rompera por el punto mas debil.

Me encantan las acelgas al vapor y no las como demasiado porque me sientan como el culo cosa que no me pasa con ninguna verdura mas. Cuando las como me rugen las tripas y parece que me barren el intestino, no es una sensacion agradable. No tengo ni idea del motivo pero las he eliminado de mi dieta.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las zanahorias tienen un contenido medio de oxalatos.
> 
> A ver, los oxalatos en si mismos no son problemáticos en una persona sana. El problema viene cuando tus riñones no filtran bien, bebes poca agua o tienes por ejemplo hipertensión. Que en un análisis te pongan que tienes oxalatos abundantes o muy abundantes solo significa que están ahí, lo malo es si por el motivo que sea no los puedes expulsar y van formando las piedrecitas.
> 
> ...



pero qué chorradas dices si la gente apenas come soja ni verduras, la dieta que lleva la gente apenas tiene oxalatos y aún así desarrolla piedras en la vesícula. Aparte de que hay muchas verduras bajas en oxalatas, precisamente como la lechuga o las berzas (comida tradicional en el norte de España).

Su origen es un conjunto de factores, no el tomar verdura alta en oxalatos.

Decís unas tonterías bien grandes, como el otro que si los veganos se hinchan a comer pasta porque sino tienen que estar todo el día rumiando, mira que sois analfabetos si media humanidad ha sido durante miles de años cuasivegana y sin problema alguno.

La mejor forma de deshacerse de las piedras es la limpieza hepática.


----------



## boogie boom (11 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero qué chorradas dices si la gente apenas come soja ni verduras, la dieta que lleva la gente apenas tiene oxalatos y aún así desarrolla piedras en la vesícula. Aparte de que hay muchas verduras bajas en oxalatas, precisamente como la lechuga o las berzas (comida tradicional en el norte de España).
> 
> Su origen es un conjunto de factores, no el tomar verdura alta en oxalatos.
> 
> ...



Están hablando de piedras en el riñón, analfabeto. 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Jul 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Están hablando de piedras en el riñón, analfabeto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



a ver, imbécil, también han hablado de las piedras en la vesícula.

De las otras ya comenté arriba. Aprende a leer, coño.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> a ver, imbécil, también han hablado de las piedras en la vesícula.
> 
> De las otras ya comenté arriba. Aprende a leer, coño.



Acabo de decir que no depende tanto de la cantidad de oxalato sino del ph que se encuentre en el sistema urinario.

Yo aun no se que opinas de los refinados, te pones a soltar tus chorradas pero no entras al tema del hilo.

No se tu caso pero gran parte de los problemas de los veganos es que se ponen finos a cereales refinados. Sacar toda la energia de verduras y frutas como que no me lo creo en general.


----------



## boogie boom (11 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> a ver, imbécil, también han hablado de las piedras en la vesícula.
> 
> De las otras ya comenté arriba. Aprende a leer, coño.



Tú todavía no has dicho nada que tenga ni pies ni cabeza. En la vesícula se forman piedras de coresterol y de bilirrubina, que no tienen que ver con los oxalatos que es de lo que se está hablando ahora, cacho mendrugo.


----------



## montella (11 Jul 2017)

Creo q os he comentado ya mi problema con el SUEÑO yo no tengo problemas en hacer dieta consumir mas o menos CH,eliminar alimentos o ayunar 16/8 etc pq me adapto bien he perdido mucho peso haciendo hipocalorica y baja en CH rozando la keto casi todos los dias etc ...... pero hoy lo he vuelto a comprobar....

Solo cuando me atiborro a CH y procesados por la noche duermo seguido.
Ayer me tome una barra de nata helada entera y palmeritas de azucar-si , una burrada- y 8 horas del tiron he dormido cosa q no hacia en meses...hoy ayunare para compensar.

Realmente siempre me levanto descansado y con energia pero cuando no tomo mucho CH por la noche no duermo mas alla de 5-6 horas y entremedias me levanto otras 2-3 veces pa mear o incluso sin ganas.Me preocupa eso de dormir 5 horas pq tambien lees q eso no es bueno ni sano.

¿Alguna solucion?


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero qué chorradas dices si la gente apenas come soja ni verduras, la dieta que lleva la gente apenas tiene oxalatos y aún así desarrolla piedras en la vesícula. Aparte de que hay muchas verduras bajas en oxalatas, precisamente como la lechuga o las berzas (comida tradicional en el norte de España).
> 
> Su origen es un conjunto de factores, no el tomar verdura alta en oxalatos.
> 
> ...



Las piedras en la vesícula le salen a los que no comen suficiente grasa, figura.

Sucede que la vesícula biliar es donde se almacena la bilis, que es básicamente un emulgente de grasas.

Si te dedicas a esquivar las grasas como un ninja, la bilis se queda a vivir en la vesícula. Y llegado un momento, el colesterol y las sales biliares que estaban en suspensión en la bilis empiezan a precipitar y a formar depósitos: barro biliar habemus.

Si persistes en obviar el consumo de grasa, antes o después se acabará por formar una piedra a partir de los depósitos minerales.


----------



## sada (11 Jul 2017)

montella dijo:


> Creo q os he comentado ya mi problema con el SUEÑO yo no tengo problemas en hacer dieta consumir mas o menos CH,eliminar alimentos o ayunar 16/8 etc pq me adapto bien he perdido mucho peso haciendo hipocalorica y baja en CH rozando la keto casi todos los dias etc ...... pero hoy lo he vuelto a comprobar....
> 
> Solo cuando me atiborro a CH y procesados por la noche duermo seguido.
> Ayer me tome una barra de nata helada entera y palmeritas de azucar-si , una burrada- y 8 horas del tiron he dormido cosa q no hacia en meses...hoy ayunare para compensar.
> ...




si tomar magnesio. una pastilla me pasaba lo mismo y desde que lo tomo mano de santo. notas como te relaja el cuerpo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Jul 2017)

montella dijo:


> Creo q os he comentado ya mi problema con el SUEÑO yo no tengo problemas en hacer dieta consumir mas o menos CH,eliminar alimentos o ayunar 16/8 etc pq me adapto bien he perdido mucho peso haciendo hipocalorica y baja en CH rozando la keto casi todos los dias etc ...... pero hoy lo he vuelto a comprobar....
> 
> Solo cuando me atiborro a CH y procesados por la noche duermo seguido.
> Ayer me tome una barra de nata helada entera y palmeritas de azucar-si , una burrada- y 8 horas del tiron he dormido cosa q no hacia en meses...hoy ayunare para compensar.
> ...



Dormir del tirón está sobrevalorado.

De hecho, ningún mamífero duerme del tirón, y el ser humano no dormía del tirón hasta hace menos de un siglo. Dormir del tirón no es lo natural, es una imposición de la vida moderna, que nos obliga a juntar todas las horas de sueño para que nos dé tiempo a descansar suficiente...

...pero es, en realidad, tremendamente ineficiente: entorpece la regulación hormonal nocturna, puede causar molestias musculares por malas posturas (¿No le llama la atención que ahora haya que tener colchones de latex espacial, cuando durante miles de años dormíamos en el suelo?) y aumenta la proporción de sueño ligero (=el sueño que no descansa) respecto al sueño profundo (=el sueño que descansa el cuerpo) y REM (=el sueño que descansa la mente)

¿Solución? Yo he encontrado ésta: Sueño segmentado, el descanso ancestral


----------



## zapatitos (11 Jul 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> *¿Algún consejo como cocinar las espinacas para reducir oxalatos?*



Hervido pierde casi todo el oxalato porque este se disuelve en el agua que hay que desecharla claro. Pero también puede perder más vitaminas. Al vapor pierde menos vitaminas pero también menos oxalato, alrededor de la mitad menos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 09:51 ----------




montella dijo:


> *Creo q os he comentado ya mi problema con el SUEÑO yo no tengo problemas en hacer dieta consumir mas o menos CH,eliminar alimentos o ayunar 16/8 etc pq me adapto bien he perdido mucho peso haciendo hipocalorica y baja en CH rozando la keto casi todos los dias etc ...... pero hoy lo he vuelto a comprobar....
> 
> Solo cuando me atiborro a CH y procesados por la noche duermo seguido.
> Ayer me tome una barra de nata helada entera y palmeritas de azucar-si , una burrada- y 8 horas del tiron he dormido cosa q no hacia en meses...hoy ayunare para compensar.
> ...



Sobre lo de dormir digo lo mismo que sobre lo del "peso ideal" igual que no importa lo que peses sino la calidad de ese peso tampoco importa lo que duermas sino la calidad de ese sueño. Dices que te levantas fresco como una rosa pero como nos han grabado a fuego en el cerebro que hay que dormir ochos horas pues son ocho horas y ya está. Si con 5 horas te levantas como una rosa para que quieres más. 

Otra cosa es que lo de dormir poco fuera por algún problema pero en ese caso te darías cuenta porque no te levantarías como una rosa sino hecho un estropajo y saldrías a la calle por la mañana camino del curro y serías un zombi más, si ese es el caso yo si me preocuparía, pero si no es el caso como dices para que preocuparse de un problema que no existe.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (11 Jul 2017)

por cierto una duda..de un debate ayer con amigos
como se elimina la grasa? cuando una persona adelgaza 5 kilos..y pierde un % de grasilla ¿como elimina eso el cuerpo?


----------



## zapatitos (11 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> *por cierto una duda..de un debate ayer con amigos
> como se elimina la grasa? cuando una persona adelgaza 5 kilos..y pierde un % de grasilla ¿como elimina eso el cuerpo?*



La mayor parte se elimina a través de la respiración, inhalas oxígeno y sueltas dióxido de carbono pues ahí va la grasa entre otros desechos del organismo.

El resto se elimina con la orina, las heces, el sudor y el resto de fluidos corporales, aunque es una parte muy pequeña comparada con lo que se pierde a través de la respiración.

Pdta - Esto no quiere decir que cuanto más respires más grasa perderás, la cosa no funciona así. Que por perder grasa sois capaces de poneros a respirar como si no hubiera un mañana y dejarnos al resto del mundo sin oxígeno, que os conozco 

Saludos.


----------



## sada (11 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> la mayor parte se elimina a través de la respiración, inhalas oxígeno y sueltas dióxido de carbono pues ahí va la grasa entre otros desechos del organismo.
> 
> El resto se elimina con la orina, las heces, el sudor y el resto de fluidos corporales, aunque es una parte muy pequeña comparada con lo que se pierde a través de la respiración.
> 
> ...



me has hecho reir :XX::XX:
Este método japonés te ayudará a quemar la grasa del abdomen rápidamente


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> me has hecho reir :XX::XX:
> Este método japonés te*ayudará a*quemar la*grasa del abdomen rápidamente



Eso que enlazas se llaman abdominales hipopresivas, y básicamente lo que hacen es *hackear el método de determinación de la grasa corporal* en un 90% como mínimo y quemar grasa en un 10% como máximo.

Me explico: las abdominales hipopresivas lo que hacen es poner a trabajar el _core_ abdominal, un conjunto de músculos que normalmente sólo trabajan de forma refleja y cuya función es (entre otras) sujetar las vísceras en su sitio.

Como ese grupo de músculos trabaja muy poco en personas sedentarias, tienen relativamente poca fuerza, y eso hace que las vísceras estén "descolgadas", aumentando el perímetro abdominal.

Si se dedica uno a fortalecer el _core_ mediante hipopresivas, va a lograr reubicar las vísceras donde deberían estar, y obtendrá espectaculares reducciones del perímetro abdominal (10-12 cm en pocas semanas)...

...y como el perímetro abdominal es una de las medidas más usadas para estimar el % de grasa, *parecerá* que se ha perdido grasa a mansalva...

...pero NO: lo que ha pasado es que ya no tenemos que meter tripa para mantener las vísceras en su sitio. Es decir, que la medición de grasa estará tan falseada como lo estaría si al medirnos metiéramos tripa.

Experiencia personal: después de una sesión de hipopresivas de 15 minutos, mi _core_ congestionado causa una reducción del perímetro abdominal de 2 cm.

¿Significa eso que acabo de perder un 1,6% de grasa, más de 1kg, en 15 minutos? ¿Y que acabo de ganar ese mismo peso de masa magra?

Pues no, claro. Significa que me estoy haciendo trampas al solitario...

...o me las estoy dejando de hacer: los métodos para determinación del % de grasa corporal no de basan en gente sedentaria con el _core_ atrofiado, así que lo mismo entrenándolo lo que consigo es una medición de la grasa corporal más fidedigna.


----------



## The Black Adder (11 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> por cierto una duda..de un debate ayer con amigos
> como se elimina la grasa? cuando una persona adelgaza 5 kilos..y pierde un % de grasilla ¿como elimina eso el cuerpo?



Va a la sangre. Literalmente. Salvo que te hagas una liposucción, para que el cuerpo queme esa grasa tiene que pasar de las células al torrente sanguíneo (y de allí el cuerpo ya la utiliza para obtener energía, "quemarla", si quieres).

Por eso cuando una persona está en proceso de perder peso (rápidamente) a veces ves en los análisis niveles elevados de triglicéridos y de colesterol. Un kilo de grasa perdido son a ojo 7000 calorías que estás volcando al torrente sanguíneo. Si eso ocurre en poco tiempo, las subidas son visibles en los análisis.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 12:34 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> La mayor parte se elimina a través de la respiración, inhalas oxígeno y sueltas dióxido de carbono pues ahí va la grasa entre otros desechos del organismo.





Me recuerda un poco a las pajas mentales que se hacía Bridget Jones en sus peleas con la báscula. Pero lo que a ella le maravillaba no eran las pérdidas de peso nocturnas (decía que podía imaginarse cómo la grasa se evaporaba), sino que pesaba más por la mañana que por la noche, y teorizaba sobre la posibilidad de que dos tipos de grasa se combinaran en su cuerpo para formar un tipo "más pesado", que era el responsable de que pesara más por la mañana que al acostarse.

Creo que llevaba años sin acordarme de esto, je je.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> *me has hecho reir :XX::XX:
> Este método japonés te*ayudará a*quemar la*grasa del abdomen rápidamente*



Lo que está haciendo el chino es un ejercicio de espiración forzada para el transverso. Cierto que el trabajar el transverso hace que tu cintura disminuya y secundariamente por tanto también acelera el metabolismo y podrías quemar más grasa aunque lo de los 12 kilos es una exageración. Yo después de cada entrenamiento entre los ejercicios de enfriamiento y estiramiento suelo hacer un ejercicio que no es idéntico pero si muy similar.

Pero lo que hace el chino yo no se lo recomiendo a principiantes porque puede ser peligroso en gente no preparada, siempre hay que comenzar desde el principio y el principio para fortalecer toda esa zona son las planchas y las elevaciones de pelvis.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 17:51 ----------




TheBlackAdder dijo:


> *Va a la sangre. Literalmente. Salvo que te hagas una liposucción, para que el cuerpo queme esa grasa tiene que pasar de las células al torrente sanguíneo (y de allí el cuerpo ya la utiliza para obtener energía, "quemarla", si quieres).
> 
> Por eso cuando una persona está en proceso de perder peso (rápidamente) a veces ves en los análisis niveles elevados de triglicéridos y de colesterol. Un kilo de grasa perdido son a ojo 7000 calorías que estás volcando al torrente sanguíneo. Si eso ocurre en poco tiempo, las subidas son visibles en los análisis.
> 
> ...



¿Algún estudio sobre como la grasa va a la sangre para ser eliminada allí?

*When somebody loses weight, where does the fat go? | The BMJ*

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Jul 2017)

No, smiling, es al revés, salen con muchísima más probabilidad a aquellos que comen dietas altas en grasas (más del 20% y el promedio está alrededor del 40%).

Uno yo, y otros familiares míos.

Yo me las quité, junto con los síntomas asociados, con limpiezas hepáticas, y ahora no me salen más.

No tenéis ni idea.


----------



## The Black Adder (11 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Algún estudio sobre como la grasa va a la sangre para ser eliminada allí?
> 
> *When somebody loses weight, where does the fat go? | The BMJ*
> 
> Saludos.




De memoria no... Una búsqueda a bote pronto en google da por ejemplo el libro sobre metabolismo de una profesora de UPenn:

Department of Biochemistry and Biophysics / University of Pennsylvania / Jane Vandkooi, Ph.D.

El capítulo 7 menciona por encima el proceso de lipólisis en las células y lo explica un poco, aunque no da referencias que vayan más allá. Pero esa lipólisis es un proceso _relativamente_ simple.

Obviamente, cuando finalmente esas grasas se "queman" y liberan energía en el proceso pasa lo que explica el enlace que has puesto. Los productos residuales son los típicos de las moléculas orgánicas con C,H,y O: CO2 y agua. La verdad es que nunca me había parado a pensar en el balance de masas, y es curioso darse cuenta de que la mayor parte se va como CO2.

No, si al final Bridget Jones va a tener razon (salvo porque ella se salta el paso de que para "evaporar" esa grasa antes hay que quemarla y utilizar la energía que libera).



EDIT: me acabo de dar cuenta de que cuando dices

_¿Algún estudio sobre como la grasa va a la sangre para ser eliminada *allí?*_

crees que lo que yo digo es que se elimina EN la sangre. No hombre, aunque releyendo lo que he escrito veo cómo se podría interpretar que digo eso, a lo que me refiero es a que para eliminar la grasa de la lorza esa grasa tiene que pasar, necesariamente, al torrente sanguíneo, y ahí es a donde va en primera instancia. Creía que esa era la pregunta de sada. La grasa sale del adipocito rompiéndose y yendo a la sangre. El torrente sanguíneo la distribuye luego a las células del cuerpo donde se necesite esa energía, claro, y es allí donde luego se procesa y produce esos residuos.

Estábamos contestando dos cosas diferentes, y las dos son verdad. Aunque de nuevo releyendo la pregunta de sada creo que lo que preguntaba es lo que tú has contestado, el destino final de la masa. Yo estaba contestando a dónde va inicialmente, a nivel microscopico, cuando desaparece de la lorza


----------



## Rauxa (12 Jul 2017)

Muy interesante estudio. Lo ponéis a traducir automáticamente y se entiende a la perfección.
Compara 2 pueblos que vivieron en el mismo sitio pero con miles de años de diferencia.
Año 1500-1600. Rio Ohio, Kentucky. Agricultores
Año 3000 AC. Cazadores-recolectores. También por la zona de Ohio, Kentucky.

Compara 2 pueblos que vivieron exactamente en la misma zona, con los mismos recursos naturales, mismo clima...
Nutrition and health in agriculturalists and hunter-gatherers - The Blog of Michael R. Eades, M.D.


----------



## boogie boom (12 Jul 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Eso que enlazas se llaman abdominales hipopresivas, y básicamente lo que hacen es *hackear el método de determinación de la grasa corporal* en un 90% como mínimo y quemar grasa en un 10% como máximo.
> 
> Me explico: las abdominales hipopresivas lo que hacen es poner a trabajar el _core_ abdominal, un conjunto de músculos que normalmente sólo trabajan de forma refleja y cuya función es (entre otras) sujetar las vísceras en su sitio.
> 
> ...



En cualquier caso, los abdominales hipopresivos, si funcionan, son una medida extraordinaria para la salud. Colocar las vísceras donde deben sería fundamental.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Jul 2017)

Ya que habláis del oxalato (que yo estuve hipocondríamente acojonado por ello hace unos meses), he observado que en esa lista de botanical-online.com muchos de los alimentos yo consumo habitualmente están en la columna derecha (oxalato alto, + de 10 mg/porción): *espinacas crudas, brócoli, boniato, col rizada, frijoles, arándanos, fresas, cacahuetes, té verde, cacao puro, germen de trigo, pimienta negra, jengibre...*

Por otra parte mis análisis de orina han salido "excelentes" y mi calcio relativamente alto parece deberse a un déficit de vitamina D (sol), por lo que no creo que deba preocuparme por ello.

Aunque me pregunto si a la larga podría afectarme. ienso:


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No, smiling, es al revés, salen con muchísima más probabilidad a aquellos que comen dietas altas en grasas (más del 20% y el promedio está alrededor del 40%).
> 
> Uno yo, y otros familiares míos.
> 
> ...



Nones.

Lo que sucede es que los SÍNTOMAS sólo aparecen cuando se consume una comida alta en grasas, porque es cuando la vesícula intenta segregar bilis y NO PUEDE porque las piedras obstruyen el correcto flujo.

Pero las piedras biliares se forman *cuando la bilis se estanca en la vesícula* (sic. http://scielo.sld.cu/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1561-31942012000100021), cosa que, aunque se puede facilitar por causas genéticas o por trastornos hepáticos, sucede principalmente cuando *tomamos una dieta muy pobre en grasas*.

Lo que sucede es que hay mucha gente con piedras en la vesícula asintomáticas, que dejan de ser asintomáticas si empiezan a comer más grasas.

Gente que tiene barro biliar o piedras y nunca lo sabrá porque su bajo consumo de grasas hace que esas piedras no impidan la (mínima) secreción de bilis que necesitan, a saber cuánta habrá.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Jul 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nones.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que los SÍNTOMAS sólo aparecen cuando se consume una comida alta en grasas, porque es cuando la vesícula intenta segregar bilis y NO PUEDE porque las piedras obstruyen el correcto flujo.
> 
> ...



coño, otra paradoja asiática, las dolencias y operaciones de vesícula en China, Japón, etc, etc, etc deberían estar por las nubes y haber sido epidemia durante toda su milenaria historia.

Cómo cojones hay que repetir que desde hace un siglo y poco la gente consume una dieta alta en grasas en Europa y que antes no era así.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> coño, otra paradoja asiática, las dolencias y operaciones de vesícula en China, Japón, etc, etc, etc deberían estar por las nubes y haber sido epidemia durante toda su milenaria historia.
> 
> Cómo cojones hay que repetir que desde hace un siglo y poco la gente consume una dieta alta en grasas en Europa y que antes no era así.



Que no te enteras, figura.

La precipitación de sales biliares en la vesícula es un proceso multifactorial en el que entran en juego el equilibrio entre colesterol y sales biliares, 
la salud hepática, el equilibrio hormonal, etc., pero NO (o no predominantemente) LA ALIMENTACIÓN (siempre que sea razonablemente completa)

Si uno no tiene *predisposición genética* a formar piedras, ni tiene trastornos hepáticos, ni tiene anemia hemolítica o cualquier otro trastorno que cause una excesiva destrucción de hematíes (lo que aumenta la concentración de bilirrubina en la bilis), ni exceso de estrógenos (otro de los factores que facilitan la formación de piedras, de ahí que éstas sean comunes en mujeres fértiles en los prolegómenos de la menopausia), simplemente NO FORMARÁ PIEDRAS porque las sales biliares, si están en equilibrio, NO PRECIPITAN. Punto.

Si por diferentes causas uno tiene CIERTA TENDENCIA a tener la bilis descompensada, se empezarán a formar depósitos que PODRÍAN DEVENIR EN PIEDRAS si se les da tiempo para que ESOS DEPÓSITOS SE ACUMULEN. 

De ese modo, aquellos que, teniendo cierta predisposición, consumen una dieta alta en grasas, tendrán menos riesgo de llegar a formar piedras en la vesícula, porque la secreción regular de bilis arrastra los sedimentos formados sin dejar que se lleguen a acumular.

Eso no quita para que los que tienen MUCHA PREDISPOSICIÓN (por causas no relacionadas con la dieta, insisto) puedan llegar pese a su alimentación rica en grasas a formar piedras de tamaño suficiente como para obstruir la salida de bilis, detonando el cólico biliar (que es la forma más normal de detectar la existencia de piedras, hasta que no te da el cólico ni se te ocurre mirar)

Y del mismo modo, los que tienen predisposición (AUNQUE SEA POCA) a formar sedimentos biliares Y siguen una dieta baja en grasas tendrán mayor tendencia a formar piedras, PEEERO como sus requerimientos de bilis son bajos, esas piedras no llegan a moverse y obstruir la salida de la bilis: presentan *colelitiasis asintomática*.

Nótese que *EL 80% DE LOS QUE TIENEN PIEDRAS EN LA VESÍCULA PERMANECERÁN ASINTOMÁTICOS DE POR VIDA*, y lo más probable es que ni sepan que tienen piedras biliares salvo que se detecten de forma fortuita en una exploración.

Así pues ¿Tienen más piedras los que comen muchas grasas?

NO, tienen menos piedras. Lo que sucede es que TODOS O CASI TODOS los que tengan piedras en la vesícula y consuman muchas grasas acabarán por movilizar esas piedras y detonar el cólico, por dos motivos:

1.- El mayor flujo de bilis permite movilizar piedras más grandes

2.- El mayor flujo de bilis permite erosionar las piedras demasiado grandes para ser movidas.

Pero las grasas *no son la causa de la piedra*, de hecho, suficiente consumo de grasas evitaría que las piedras pudieran llegar a formarse, pues todo sedimento sería arrastrado *antes de que llegue a tener un tamaño que pueda causar obstrucción*.

Como ya hemos comentado alguna vez usted y yo, el problema está en quedarse entre dos aguas:

-Si consumes poca grasa, las posibles piedras no saldrán de la vesícula, con lo que no sufrirás cólicos

-Si consumes mucha grasa, no formarás piedras.

-Pero si consumes una cantidad intermedia, es posible que llegues a formar piedras y a movilizarlas

Todo ello supeditado, no obstante, a que se den las condiciones para que las sales biliares sedimenten,* las cuales no tienen relación con el nivel de grasas ingerido*


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Jul 2017)

que sí figura, menudo zasca que te has metido, espero que resalto adecuadamente lo que tú mismo dijiste



> Iniciado por Smiling Jack Ver Mensaje
> Nones.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que los SÍNTOMAS sólo aparecen cuando se consume una comida alta en grasas, porque es cuando la vesícula intenta segregar bilis y NO PUEDE porque las piedras obstruyen el correcto flujo.
> ...



te repito que yo desarrollé cálculos biliares A PESAR de seguir una dieta alta en grasas (la estándar y todavía más alta en grasas) y me las curé con limpiezas hepáticas (el protocolo del magufete de Moritz, pero que en esto lo clavó) y ya no desarrollé más piedras A PESAR de tomar una dieta baja en grasas (entre el 10-20% de las calorías).

Echáis tanta verborrea sin conocer lo básico y sin dar crédito a profesionales de verdad, sólo a los gurucillos que os molan, que se os va la olla y caéis en contradicciones cada poco.

No pasa, comed lo que creáis que os sienta bien y que sea lo que dios quiera. Si total aquí vamos a estar dos días.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Jul 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> En cualquier caso, los abdominales hipopresivos, si funcionan, son una medida extraordinaria para la salud. Colocar las vísceras donde deben sería fundamental.



A mí me lo va a contar, que los practico asiduamente 

Lo que digo es que funcionan para lo que funcionan, pero las propiedades cuasimágicas que se atribuían en el enlace que trajo Sada para reducir grasa abdominal son una trola basada en manipular el sistema de estimación de grasa corporal.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2017 at 08:59 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí figura, menudo zasca que te has metido, espero que resalto adecuadamente lo que tú mismo dijiste



Está todo explicadito en el post, que es imposible que se haya leído con detenimiento en los 10 minutos desde que posteé hasta que ha respondido.



> te repito que yo desarrollé cálculos biliares A PESAR de seguir una dieta alta en grasas (la estándar y todavía más alta en grasas) y me las curé con limpiezas hepáticas (el protocolo del magufete de Moritz, pero que en esto lo clavó) y ya no desarrollé más piedras A PESAR de tomar una dieta baja en grasas (entre el 10-20% de las calorías).
> 
> Echáis tanta verborrea sin conocer lo básico y sin dar crédito a profesionales de verdad, sólo a los gurucillos que os molan, que se os va la olla y caéis en contradicciones cada poco.
> 
> No pasa, comed lo que creáis que os sienta bien y que sea lo que dios quiera. Si total aquí vamos a estar dos días.



Que sí, que si tiene usted predisposición, puede formar piedras hasta con una dieta alta en grasas. 

Que, por ejemplo, *tener problemas hepáticos* puede ser una causa de la formación de piedras.

Y que si usted resuelve sus problemas hepáticos, puede que DEJE DE TENER PREDISPOSICIÓN y ya no forme piedras aunque consuma poca grasa...

...o puede, simple y llanamente, que forme piedras y no las expulse porque su dieta es baja en grasas, con lo que se quedan a vivir en la vesícula y no dan guerra en toda la vida, como le pasa *al 80% de los que tienen piedras en la vesícula*.

¿Comprende que su n=1 ni siquiera refuta mi explicación?

- Seguía una dieta alta en grasas (que habría que ver qué es alta, porque yo llamo alta a >65%, y a lo mejor lo que usted llama alta es en realidad media) y como tenía el hígado tocado, aun así formó piedras (por los problemas hepáticos) *y las expulsó, detonando el cólico* (por el consumo de grasas)

- Solucionó sus dolencias hepáticas, con lo que redujo la predisposición a formar piedras

- Y después redujo radicalmente su ingesta de grasas, de modo que ni siquiera podemos saber (salvo que miremos específicamente) si usted tiene o no piedras, ya que su bajo consumo de grasas haría que *sus posibles piedras biliares fueran asintomáticas.*

Todo ello no sacado de ningún gurú de internet, sino de la información recogida en la página de la Fundación Española del Aparato Digestivo


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Jul 2017)

pero que n=1 ni que ocho cuartos, ¿los millones de personas que a lo largo de la historia han comido en todas partes dietas bajas en grasas son todas genéticamente poco aptas a desarrollar cálculos biliares?

¿sabes que es un ad hoc? 

Me he hecho más limpiezas hepáticas y no he soltado más cálculos de ningún tipo. Así que tu teoría, en este n=1, no funciona.

Me temo que en los millones de personas que comento tampoco.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero que n=1 ni que ocho cuartos, ¿los millones de personas que a lo largo de la historia han comido en todas partes dietas bajas en grasas son todas genéticamente poco aptas a desarrollar cálculos biliares?
> 
> ¿sabes que es un ad hoc?
> 
> ...



Otra vez: 

la predisposición genética es UN factor (uno bastante raro).
Los trastornos hepáticos son OTRO factor.
Los desarreglos hormonales relacionados con los estrógenos son OTRO factor.
Las enfermedades hemolíticas son OTRO factor.

Todos ellos son factores para la *FORMACIÓN* de piedras en la vesícula.

Pero el 80% de los que tienen piedras en la vesícula NO LO LLEGAN A SABER NUNCA, porque las piedras sólo cantan si hay cólico.

Y dentro de los que siguen una DIETA BAJA EN GRASAS, ese 80% puede ser MUCHO MÁS ALTO, porque su bajo flujo biliar hace que sea mucho más complicado que las piedras (que estar, están) se movilicen y causen un cólico.

Porque (creo que esto es lo que no ha pillado), una cosa es la FORMACIÓN DE PIEDRAS y otra distinta la EXPULSIÓN DE ESAS PIEDRAS.

La limpieza hepática lo que hace es PREVENIR LA FORMACIÓN al recuperar el hígado, ya que un hígado sano no segrega bilis descompensada, pero NO TIENE NINGÚN IMPACTO SOBRE LA EXPULSIÓN, que depende del flujo de bilis.

Así que miles de millones de chinos pueden:

a) no tener piedras en la vesícula porque tienen la bilis compensada

o

b) tener piedras en la vesícula y no saberlo porque su dieta baja en grasas impide la expulsión de las piedras, que es la causa del cólico

Y usted, que no ha vuelto a expulsar piedras desde su episodio biliar puede:

a) no tener más piedras en la vesícula porque su hígado se recuperó y ya no produce bilis descompensada

o

b) tener piedras en la vesícula y no saberlo, porque su dieta baja en grasas impide la expulsión de las piedras, que es la causa del cólico

Incluso, si manifiesta que tiene severos problemas digestivos cuando ingiere grasas, es posible que su caso sea 

c) tiene las vías biliares *parcialmente obstruidas*, de suerte que mientras el flujo de bilis necesario sea bajo, todo va bien, pero cuando ingiere grasas de más no es capaz de liberar suficiente bilis, la presión en los conductos aumenta y le causa cierto malestar (pero no tanto como si la obstrucción fuera total), y la grasa no saponificada no puede digerirse y acaba saliendo por el otro extremo causando esteatorrea (= heces grasas), con todo su malestar asociado

---------- Post added 12-jul-2017 at 10:00 ----------

Por cierto, le regalo mi propio n=1, para que me cuente:

- Tengo predisposición genética a la obstrucción de las vías biliares causada por hamartomas anejos a las mismas que les causan un ligero estrechamiento

- He comido lo que me ha salido de los cojones toda la vida

- He padecido sobrepeso constante durante más de 20 años

- He padecido del hígado por temporadas durante los últimos 17 (debido a un trastorno autoinmune, siempre tenía las transaminasas elevadas), incluso con algún episodio de hígado graso

- Durante los últimos 14 meses he pasado de comer lo que me salía de los cojones a directamente basar mi alimentación en las grasas en un 70-80%

¿Dónde está mi cólico biliar?

Es más, me hicieron un escáner para analizar los hamartomas a principios de año, y resulta que ni siquiera tengo piedras en la vesícula

¿Dónde están mis piedras por comer mucha grasa, ser gordo y tener el hígado tocado?

RESPUESTA: no están, porque mi consumo elevado de grasas se encarga de ir limpiando los sedimentos antes de que causen obstrucción.


----------



## sada (13 Jul 2017)

¿que os parece esto q dice el tal Frank Suarez sobre que la alimentación para alguien con un sistema nervioso excitado difiere de la de alguien con un sistema nervioso pasivo? 

Episodio #1190 El error mas grave de los expertos en nutrición - YouTube


----------



## Clavisto (13 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> ¿que os parece esto q dice el tal Frank Suarez sobre que la alimentación para alguien con un sistema nervioso excitado difiere de la de alguien con un sistema nervioso pasivo?
> 
> Episodio #1190 El error mas grave de los expertos en nutrición - YouTube



Hombre, pues que no hay que ser Newton para saber que eso es así.


----------



## brux (14 Jul 2017)

En el libro "Colelitiasis" de los especialistas americanos Soloway y Cohen que han investigado a fondo esa patología (las piedras), dicen que la dieta vegetariana reduce la.incidencia, pero no la elimina.

Es decir, la dieta con carne y grasa empeora el problema. Bastante. Muchos más casos de piedras. 

Creo que está en el segundo capítulo. Está en Amazon. 

Así que eso es lo que hay. Cuidado con la grasa.


----------



## piru (14 Jul 2017)

brux dijo:


> En el libro "Colelitiasis" de los especialistas americanos Soloway y Cohen que han investigado a fondo esa patología (las piedras), dicen que la dieta vegetariana reduce la.incidencia, pero no la elimina.
> 
> Es decir, la dieta con carne y grasa empeora el problema. Bastante. Muchos más casos de piedras.
> 
> ...



Libro de hace 37 años (1985) escrito en la cresta de la ola antigrasas.

Esto es más reciente (2001) y va en sentido contrario:

Enfermedades y Ciencias Digestivas: 7 Enfermedad Colelitiasica y factores asociados en una población española. 
Resumen traducido con google:

Con el fin de analizar los factores asociados con la enfermedad colelitiasis, 1268 participantes de una muestra de población fueron estudiados. En el análisis univariado, 11 de las 23 variables incluidas mostraron una asociación estadísticamente significativa (P <0,05). Cinco de estas variables, incluyendo la obesidad, el nivel de triglicéridos, la ingesta de fármacos hipolipemiantes y una dieta rica en colesterol y grasas saturadas en mujeres, y el ejercicio físico en hombres, permanecieron significativamente asociados después de controlar la edad. En el análisis multivariado entre mujeres, se encontró una asociación positiva con la edad (P <0,001), la obesidad y el uso de agentes hipolipidémicos (P <0,05) y negativo con una dieta rica en colesterol y grasas saturadas (P <0,05) . Entre los hombres, el mismo análisis reveló que había una asociación positiva con la edad (P <0,001) y los triglicéridos (P <0. 05) y una negativa con ejercicio físico (P <0,05). En conclusión, la obesidad y el uso de agentes hipolipidémicos en mujeres y triglicéridos en hombres, se asociaron positivamente con la enfermedad colelitiásica, independientemente de la edad, mientras que las asociaciones negativas incluyeron la ingesta de colesterol y grasas saturadas en mujeres y ejercicio físico en hombres.

Cholelithiasic Disease and Associated Factors in a Spanish Population | SpringerLink


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jul 2017)

piru dijo:


> Libro de hace 37 años (1985) escrito en la cresta de la ola antigrasas.
> 
> Esto es más reciente (2001) y va en sentido contrario:
> 
> ...



La explicacion detallada de Smiling tampoco cala en este tipo de sujetos, pero seguiran sin entender lo que es un estudio serio.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> ¿que os parece esto q dice el tal Frank Suarez sobre que la alimentación para alguien con un sistema nervioso excitado difiere de la de alguien con un sistema nervioso pasivo?
> 
> Episodio #1190 El error mas grave de los expertos en nutrición - YouTube



que no caigo en ninguna de las categorías según su clasificación sintomática. 

que cosas. 

Luego habla de carne versus vegetales cuando debería hablar más de proteínas/grasas versus carbohidratos.

Porque las proteínas vegetales difieren en una cuestión fundamental para la salud de las proteínas animales (y no es la completitud):

---------- Post added 15-jul-2017 at 00:37 ----------




piru dijo:


> Libro de hace 37 años (1985) escrito en la cresta de la ola antigrasas.
> 
> Esto es más reciente (2001) y va en sentido contrario:
> 
> ...



algunos creen que todo trabajo científico en el campo de la medicina que no sea del año pasado ha prescrito (esto en cuanto a los estudios puramente observacionales o empíricos, de intervención y otros) o sus interpretaciones no son válidas.

Sobre todo los que no coinciden o refutan directamente su cosmovisión.

Pa descojonarse. 

Todavía hoy en día a las personas que tienen un cólico de vesícula le recomiendan una dieta MUY baja en grasas (no la estándar del 30%, sino de hasta el 10%). 

Y funciona, oye, la gente deja de tener síntomas. 

Que las poblaciones con dietas bajas en grasas tengan mucho menos colesterol, enfermedades cardiovasculares, piedras, diabetes, etc, etc, etc os lo pasáis por el forro todo el tiempo, "es que esos estudios han prescrito" (no sé cómo puede prescribir un estudio empírico).

En fin. Seguid con "paleo no es alto en protes, carne o grasas", que a la vista está que no engañáis a nadie.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que no caigo en ninguna de las categorías según su clasificación sintomática.
> 
> que cosas.
> 
> ...



Que no entiendes del concepto 'sin procesados y sin refinados'?

Tan paleo es una coliflor como una sardina, el concepto en si no dice nada mas.

Aparte de que un comehiervas como tu no le guste que los demas comamos carne que interes tienes en decir falsedades?

Me recuerdas al gordo de Chicote en su programa de dietas.


----------



## DonCrisis (15 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que no caigo en ninguna de las categorías según su clasificación sintomática.
> 
> que cosas.
> 
> ...




¿Podrías poner esos estudios que demuestran que esas poblaciones con dietas bajas en grasas tienen mucho menos colesterol, enfermedades cardiovasculares, diabetes....?

Probablemente ya lo hayas puesto en el hilo, pero es muy largo y no he encontrado nada. Creo que sería una aportación muy importante poner esos estudios.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Todavía hoy en día a las personas que tienen un cólico de vesícula le recomiendan una dieta MUY baja en grasas (no la estándar del 30%, sino de hasta el 10%).
> 
> Y funciona, oye, la gente deja de tener síntomas.



Lógico, como ya le expliqué: tienen ya piedras, así que para evitar que esas piedras se movilicen, acaben obstruyendo las vías biliares y provoquen los síntomas del cólico, lo mejor es que se segregue poca bilis (= se coman pocas grasas).

Pero eso sólo palia los síntomas que acompañan a la expulsión, no ayuda en nada a evitar la formación de piedras.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Jul 2017)

paleo, según vosotros, es una alimento lo menos procesado posible que ya comían en el paleolítico, pues bien, ya os he demostrado que los cereales, todos, y las legumbres, todas, son también paleo.

Ya las comían los neandhertales.

Aquí ya falla en la base ese criterio, que por otro lado es totalmente arbitrario.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> paleo, según vosotros, es una alimento lo menos procesado posible que ya comían en el paleolítico, pues bien, ya os he demostrado que los cereales, todos, y las legumbres, todas, son también paleo.
> 
> Ya las comían los neandhertales.
> 
> Aquí ya falla en la base ese criterio, que por otro lado es totalmente arbitrario.



Este es el nivel.

En fin, no sé ni qué decir.

Suerte con lo tuyo, más no te puedo decir.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Jul 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Este es el nivel.
> 
> En fin, no sé ni qué decir.
> 
> Suerte con lo tuyo, más no te puedo decir.



:XX: en serio todavía no has asimilado los nuevos descubrimientos arqueológicos, es que sois duros de mollera:

Neanderthals may have feasted on meat and two veg diet | Science | The Guardian

¿o resulta que los neandhertales vivieron en otra época?

---------- Post added 15-jul-2017 at 19:40 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lógico, como ya le expliqué: tienen ya piedras, así que para evitar que esas piedras se movilicen, acaben obstruyendo las vías biliares y provoquen los síntomas del cólico, lo mejor es que se segregue poca bilis (= se coman pocas grasas).
> 
> Pero eso sólo palia los síntomas que acompañan a la expulsión, no ayuda en nada a evitar la formación de piedras.



Tengo que repetirte que las poblaciones con dietas bajas en grasas NO tienen cálculos biliares ni hepáticos de ningún tipo?


----------



## brux (15 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La explicacion detallada de Smiling tampoco cala en este tipo de sujetos, pero seguiran sin entender lo que es un estudio serio.



Tú sí que eres un sujeto retrasado mental y mira que se te dan oportunidades, memo.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2017 at 20:58 ----------




piru dijo:


> Libro de hace 37 años (1985) escrito en la cresta de la ola antigrasas.
> 
> Esto es más reciente (2001) y va en sentido contrario:
> 
> ...



¿Lo has leído? Porque presentan estudios sobre poblaciones que no consumían carne de muchos años. Como si hace 37 años fuera diferente. El tuyo tiene 16. Ya ves las paridas que llegáis a decir los frikazos gordos paya justificaros.

Pues lo he dicho mil veces, MIL. Hay estudios en todas direcciones SIEMPRE. Y por eso nada de esto tiene el menor valor. Que cada uno coma lo que mejor le vaya, payasos patéticos. Hasta los huevos me tenéis de leer gañanadas en este hilo.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Jul 2017)

brux dijo:


> Tú sí que eres un sujeto retrasado mental y mira que se te dan oportunidades, memo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jul-2017 at 20:58 ----------
> 
> ...



yo creo que hay un consenso a nivel epidemiológico muy bien establecido, estos marean la perdiz con estudios puntuales e interpretaciones torticeras, tanto de los autores de los estudios como los paleos, pero al final, a nivel individual no queda otra que experimentar, y por eso es CRIMINAL cortar posibilidades y hablar de absolutos, escondiendo las tendencias más que probadas en la especie humano en su conjunto.


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Jul 2017)

El Comidista nos recomienda unas galletas que le encantan, Nuria. ¿Por qué serán tan buenas? Tienen un 25 % de azúcar. 

Nueve galletas con las que vale la pena pecar | El Comidista EL PAÍS

En un estudio de Eroskj en 2009, el porcentaje de azúcar de 9 galletas María oscilaba entre el 14% y el 21%


Analizadas nueve galletas de desayuno: Las María de toda la vida, las galletas más saludables [Pág. 1 de 3] | Revista | EROSKI CONSUMER


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Tengo que repetirte que las poblaciones con dietas bajas en grasas NO tienen cálculos biliares ni hepáticos de ningún tipo?



Puede usted repetirlo cuanto quiera, pero eso *no lo hace cierto*.

Ya le he dicho que, salvo que tenga uno un cólico, la única forma de saber si se tienen o no piedras biliares es hacer una resonancia específica, y aun así, si no se van buscando, lo más seguro es que no se detecten.

Y como sucede que nadie busca piedras biliares en una persona que no tiene un cólico biliar, pues aquellos que no llegan a desarrollar el cólico pueden pasarse la vida y llegar a los 100 *sin saber que tienen piedras en la vesícula*.

En occidente, *el 80% de los que tienen piedras en la vesícula no llegan nunca a desarrollar síntomas*, y eso con una dieta con al menos un 30% de grasas.

Así que una población con una dieta pobre en grasas tendrá una incidencia *aún menor* de *cólicos biliares*, pero no necesariamente baja de piedras en la vesícula, porque la formación de estas *no depende de la grasa de la dieta*.

¿Entiende que *cólicos biliares =/= piedras en la vesícula*?

¿Que lo segundo sólo es condición necesaria, pero no suficiente, de lo primero?

¿Y que lo que los chinos no tienen es lo primero, por lo que no puede inferirse nada sobre lo segundo?

Es decir, si tienes cólicos, es que tenías piedras. Pero que tengas piedras no implica necesariamente que tengas cólicos. Y por tanto, que no tengas cólicos no implica que no tengas piedras.

si
A -> B
entonces
no A -> (B o no B)

---------- Post added 16-jul-2017 at 03:38 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> :XX: en serio todavía no has asimilado los nuevos descubrimientos arqueológicos, es que sois duros de mollera:
> 
> Neanderthals may have feasted on meat and two veg diet | Science | The Guardian
> 
> ¿o resulta que los neandhertales vivieron en otra época?





Sip, muy alentador que hayan encontrado restos de semillas (de centeno, no de todos los cereales) y legumbres cocinadas en *una especie que se extinguió*...

No voy a hacer un _cum hoc ergo propter hoc_, pero la base de la alimentación evolutiva, que es "comer lo que comimos durante millones de años y que nos trajo como especie hasta aquí", se queda un poco temblando si metemos alimentos que comieron, precisamente, aquellos que ya no están aquí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jul 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Puede usted repetirlo cuanto quiera, pero eso *no lo hace cierto*.
> 
> Ya le he dicho que, salvo que tenga uno un cólico, la única forma de saber si se tienen o no piedras biliares es hacer una resonancia específica, y aun así, si no se van buscando, lo más seguro es que no se detecten.
> 
> ...



Dejalo que sufre un severo retraso ese link lo ha puesto varias veces y aun no se ha enterado de que no somos neardentales.


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jul 2017)

La hiperinsulinemia y la resistencia a la insulina es la clave de todo. La dieta tiene que estar dirigida a tener la insulina baja. Yo más que paleo, haría una dieta basada en grasas de calidad y verduras, low carb. Lo de la carne roja no lo tengo muy claro. Y evidentemente hay que hacer deporte, introduciendo sesiones de HIIT, corriendo y nadando. Yo sin hacer ningún tipo de dieta especial solo evitando carne roja, tenia en 2010 (mi última analítica8 un HDL superior a 90 y LDL 113, resto normal. Está analítica fue dos dias después de una maratón. Me entreno haciendo dos sesiones de HIIT semanales y una tirada larga>28 km los tres meses previos.
Saludos.
Hilo excelente.


----------



## Luizmi (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> La hiperinsulinemia y la resistencia a la insulina es la clave de todo. La dieta tiene que estar dirigida a tener la insulina baja. Yo más que paleo, haría una dieta basada en grasas de calidad y verduras, low carb. Lo de la carne roja no lo tengo muy claro. Y evidentemente hay que hacer deporte, introduciendo sesiones de HIIT, corriendo y nadando. Yo sin hacer ningún tipo de dieta especial solo evitando carne roja, tenia en 2010 (mi última analítica8 un HDL superior a 90 y LDL 113, resto normal. Está analítica fue dos dias después de una maratón. Me entreno haciendo dos sesiones de HIIT semanales y una tirada larga>28 km los tres meses previos.
> Saludos.
> Hilo excelente.



La dieta debería estar dirigida a restablecer la sensibilidad a la insulina, no a tener "la insulina baja", que no te parezca puntilloso, pero es que la diferencia es abismal.

Leo en foros keto que es normal fallar miserablemente tests de glucosa, o sea, mientras comas muy bajo en hidratos no disparas el azúcar, pero por lo que leo el restablecer la sensibilidad a la insulina no lo tengo tan claro, tal vez si uno está comiendo siempre "low carb" pues muerto el perro se acabo la rabia, pero en el momento en que metes carbos... bum....


----------



## Rauxa (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> La hiperinsulinemia y la resistencia a la insulina es la clave de todo. La dieta tiene que estar dirigida a tener la insulina baja. Yo más que paleo, haría una dieta basada en grasas de calidad y verduras, low carb. Lo de la carne roja no lo tengo muy claro. Y evidentemente hay que hacer deporte, introduciendo sesiones de HIIT, corriendo y nadando. Yo sin hacer ningún tipo de dieta especial solo evitando carne roja, tenia en 2010 (mi última analítica8 un HDL superior a 90 y LDL 113, resto normal. Está analítica fue dos dias después de una maratón. Me entreno haciendo dos sesiones de HIIT semanales y una tirada larga>28 km los tres meses previos.
> Saludos.
> Hilo excelente.



Yo a la carne roja no le veo mayor problema. La misma OMS después de sacar el estudio donde se dejó entrever que la carne roja y la procesada producían cáncer, tuvo que rectificar y aclarar que la carne roja en sí, no tenía problema. El problema es el "procesado", lo pongas en la carne, en un donuts o en los macarrones. Pero el concepto carne es sano y sin ninguna duda.
Dicho estudio, crucificó a la mortadela, salami y demás embutidos muy procesados, y de ahí a decir que la carne roja tb es mala hay mucho trecho. 
Es importante que todo producto animal sea lo menos procesado posible. Una vez asegurado esto, la carne roja tiene una grasa excepcional y es una fuente inmejorable de nutrientes de todo tipo y alta biodisponibilidad.

Ignoro si hay un límite como con el tema visceras, higados, cerebro, casquetería... que son partes del animal con una concentración muy alta de vitaminas (riesgo de hipervitaminosis A, por ejemplo, creo recordar), pero dudo que haya mucha gente que coma carne roja cada día. Hay mucha variedad de carne...

Yo vengo de una familia de carniceros, y enfrente tenemos a una pastelería/panadería. Mis abuelos (fundadores de la carniceria), tienen 93 años y mi abuelo aún conduciendo. Y tan panchos los 2. Y las dos dependientas de la panadería, gordas como una mala cosa (una de ellas veganas); que si el croissant con harina de no se qué, que si el bocadillo vegetal, que si la magdalena de centeno, que si la coca cola light, pero no como cadáveres, pq me suben la tensión y me engordan aún más y tendré un ataque al corazón.

COMED CARNE, COÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑO!


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jul 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> La dieta debería estar dirigida a restablecer la sensibilidad a la insulina, no a tener "la insulina baja", que no te parezca puntilloso, pero es que la diferencia es abismal.
> 
> Leo en foros keto que es normal fallar miserablemente tests de glucosa, o sea, mientras comas muy bajo en hidratos no disparas el azúcar, pero por lo que leo el restablecer la sensibilidad a la insulina no lo tengo tan claro, tal vez si uno está comiendo siempre "low carb" pues muerto el perro se acabo la rabia, pero en el momento en que metes carbos... bum....



Ya, pero hay que tener claro que comer cereales produce el pico de insulina, seas sensible o no, sea integral o no.


----------



## Luizmi (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Ya, pero hay que tener claro que comer cereales produce el pico de insulina, seas sensible o no, sea integral o no.



El problema no es que después de la ingesta de hidratos de carbono se produzca un determinado pico de insulina, el problema es cuando ese pico sea más elevado de lo que debiera y se mantenga elevado más tiempo del necesario.
O sea, los picos de insulina/glucosa son completamente normales mientras estén en unos límites, los de una persona sana.
Y como te dije antes, que para tener una alta sensibilidad de la insulina sea necesario comer bajo en hidratos no está nada nada claro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Ya, pero hay que tener claro que comer cereales produce el pico de insulina, seas sensible o no, sea integral o no.



Meh.

Si eres sensible a la insulina tendrás un pico, pero será un pico pequeño.

Y si esos cereales son integrales, como la asimilación de la glucosa será más lenta, también el pico de insulina para gestionar ese menor flujo de glucosa será más romo.

Mucho más importante para mantener y mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina es el equilibrio entre alimentación y ayuno. La sensibilidad a la insulina está más relacionada con el ABC (área bajo la curva) de insulinemia que con el valor máximo de la misma.

Por supuesto que atiborrarse a hidratos refinados no ayuda, pero igual de malo es estar comiendo a todas horas, sin dar tiempo a que un nivel *muy bajo* de insulina en sangre recupere la sensibilidad.


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jul 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Meh.
> 
> Si eres sensible a la insulina tendrás un pico, pero será un pico pequeño.
> 
> ...



Por eso digo que lo mejor quizás sea intentar comer los menos cereales y féculas posible y cambiar a una dieta más al estilo Mercola o Fung. Y los diabéticos y con perimetro abdominal elevado han de hacer esto sí o sí.
Yo soy médico y lo que observo en los pacientes es que si no se hace deporte, la evolución al sindrome X es inexorable (con excepciones claro está). Me gustaría saber cuantas hiperinsulinemias hay por ahí sin que los pacientes lo sepan. En mi entorno aun se está con el rollo de las dietas bajas en grasas, cosa que no evita más canceres, obesidad y DM- II.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Por eso digo que lo mejor quizás sea intentar comer los menos cereales y féculas posible y cambiar a una dieta más al estilo Mercola o Fung. Y los diabéticos y con perimetro abdominal elevado han de hacer esto sí o sí.
> Yo soy médico y lo que observo en los pacientes es que si no se hace deporte, la evolución al sindrome X es inexorable (con excepciones claro está). Me gustaría saber cuantas hiperinsulinemias hay por ahí sin que los pacientes lo sepan. En mi entorno aun se está con el rollo de las dietas bajas en grasas, cosa que no evita más canceres, obesidad y DM- II.



Como médico, ¿qué opinas del modelo del balance energético -absolutamente hegemónico- para tratar la obesidad?


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jul 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Como médico, ¿qué opinas del modelo del balance energético -absolutamente hegemónico- para tratar la obesidad?



Ya se ha hablado aquí y el blog de la meteo que viene está muy bien explicado por mi colega de Aragón: la insulina y la leptina son los reguladores, y está claro que los obesos más que contar calorías lo que han de hacer es una dieta baja en hidratos y, si me apuras, cetogénica. El tema es muy complicado de entender incluso para mi, pero a más investigo más alucino lo poco que había sabido yo hasta ahora del tema. Recibimos diferentes inputs interesados y cuesta mucho sacar conclusiones con tantos intereses y estudios contradictorios. Lo que está claro es que desde hace 10 años observo mucha patología aguda y cancer que antes no veía, y aquí pasa algo raro. Lo de la insulina es la explicación más plausible que he visto hasta ahora, pero hay que seguir investigando.


----------



## lost_77 (17 Jul 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> La dieta debería estar dirigida a restablecer la sensibilidad a la insulina, no a tener "la insulina baja", que no te parezca puntilloso, pero es que la diferencia es abismal.
> 
> Leo en foros keto que es normal fallar miserablemente tests de glucosa, o sea, mientras comas muy bajo en hidratos no disparas el azúcar, pero por lo que leo el restablecer la sensibilidad a la insulina no lo tengo tan claro, tal vez si uno está comiendo siempre "low carb" pues muerto el perro se acabo la rabia, pero en el momento en que metes carbos... bum....



O hipoglucemias de rebote al no estar habituado a tomar demasiados hidratos un día y la respuesta insulinica es exagerada


----------



## sada (17 Jul 2017)

lausengier dijo:


> ya se ha hablado aquí y el blog de la meteo que viene está muy bien explicado por mi colega de aragón: La insulina y la leptina son los reguladores, y está claro que los obesos más que contar calorías lo que han de hacer es una dieta baja en hidratos y, si me apuras, cetogénica. El tema es muy complicado de entender incluso para mi, pero a más investigo más alucino lo poco que había sabido yo hasta ahora del tema. Recibimos diferentes inputs interesados y cuesta mucho sacar conclusiones con tantos intereses y estudios contradictorios. Lo que está claro es que desde hace 10 años observo mucha patología aguda y cancer que antes no veía, y aquí pasa algo raro. Lo de la insulina es la explicación más plausible que he visto hasta ahora, pero hay que seguir investigando.



un médico en el hilo, genial ver su punto de vista

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 13:57 ----------

yo que sigo varios grupos de los chilenos que están aplicando lo del método Grez, en muchas opiniones que publican dicen q los médicos se quedan flipando al ver a los pacientes y los resultados...y alguno hasta les pide el método; es más hace poco publicó una nutricionista que decía que había estado errada 40 años aconsejando mal a sus pacientes y a ella misma, que para ella el método le había supuesto un revulsivo, ver que lo que le habían enseñado en la facultad era mentira...


----------



## Cazarr (17 Jul 2017)

¿Es "poco recomendable" hacer HIIT si has estado un largo periodo de tiempo sin hacer ejercicio? ¿O al contrario?

Mi duda particular va por los *sprints*. Ejercicios de fuerza sí voy haciendo, pero *no hago carreras ni salgo a correr *(perros, coches, contaminación, canis...) *más allá de la elíptica en casa*, y tenía la duda al respecto por aquello de la fiebre maratoniana de gente obsesionada con mejorar sus marcas después de años sin hacer nada que caen luego como moscas.

En algún partidillo de fútbol he notado que he perdido mucha potencia al arrancar a correr y me lo tomo con calma, no sea que me dé algo. ::


----------



## Cormac (17 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> un médico en el hilo, genial ver su punto de vista



Ya hubo otro médico en otro hilo de alimentación y el anormal de Zapatitos con la educación que le caracteriza le vino con menosprecios, que se la soplaba su opinión y tal.
Al final nos mandó a paseo, diciendo que no tenía porqué aguantar eso.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado aquí y el blog de la meteo que viene está muy bien explicado por mi colega de Aragón: la insulina y la leptina son los reguladores, y está claro que los obesos más que contar calorías lo que han de hacer es una dieta baja en hidratos y, si me apuras, cetogénica. El tema es muy complicado de entender incluso para mi, pero a más investigo más alucino lo poco que había sabido yo hasta ahora del tema. Recibimos diferentes inputs interesados y cuesta mucho sacar conclusiones con tantos intereses y estudios contradictorios. Lo que está claro es que desde hace 10 años observo mucha patología aguda y cancer que antes no veía, y aquí pasa algo raro. Lo de la insulina es la explicación más plausible que he visto hasta ahora, pero hay que seguir investigando.



Mi pregunta va más en la línea de qué opinión te merece que la postura "oficial" sea que da igual la composición de la dieta, ya que hay que atender únicamente al nº de calorías de la misma. Digo únicamente, ya que una caloría es una caloría, provenga de donde provenga. 

He intentado razonar sobre este asunto con colegas tuyos de profesión y se cierran en banda.


----------



## Cormac (17 Jul 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Es "poco recomendable" hacer HIIT si has estado un largo periodo de tiempo sin hacer ejercicio? ¿O al contrario?
> 
> Mi duda particular va por los *sprints*. Ejercicios de fuerza sí voy haciendo, pero *no hago carreras ni salgo a correr *(perros, coches, contaminación, canis...) *más allá de la elíptica en casa*, y tenía la duda al respecto por aquello de la fiebre maratoniana de gente obsesionada con mejorar sus marcas después de años sin hacer nada que caen luego como moscas.
> 
> En algún partidillo de fútbol he notado que he perdido mucha potencia al arrancar a correr y me lo tomo con calma, no sea que me dé algo. ::



¿HIITS de qué tipo? Si son cinco sprints de 100 metros no le veo mayor problema y mas no viniendo de estar parado del todo.
Si es una sesión de crossfit y coincide que es dura, lo mas fácil que estés unos días parado por las agujetas.
Estando en tu peso y no tienes problemas cardiacos ni de salud, yo lo haría. Eso sí, las agujetas no te las va a quitar nadie.


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jul 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Es "poco recomendable" hacer HIIT si has estado un largo periodo de tiempo sin hacer ejercicio? ¿O al contrario?
> 
> Mi duda particular va por los *sprints*. Ejercicios de fuerza sí voy haciendo, pero *no hago carreras ni salgo a correr *(perros, coches, contaminación, canis...) *más allá de la elíptica en casa*, y tenía la duda al respecto por aquello de la fiebre maratoniana de gente obsesionada con mejorar sus marcas después de años sin hacer nada que caen luego como moscas.
> 
> En algún partidillo de fútbol he notado que he perdido mucha potencia al arrancar a correr y me lo tomo con calma, no sea que me dé algo. ::



Los HIIT no es más que trabajar al 80% de tu FC máxima y se puede hacer poco a poco y ir variando. A medida que mejoras tu forma física, corres más rápido y aguantas más. Hay muchísimas maneras de hacerlo y en diferentes deportes. Recomendaría hacerse una prueba de esfuerzo antes.
Lo de que caen como moscas no es cierto de todas maneras.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 16:30 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Mi pregunta va más en la línea de qué opinión te merece que la postura "oficial" sea que da igual la composición de la dieta, ya que hay que atender únicamente al nº de calorías de la misma. Digo únicamente, ya que una caloría es una caloría, provenga de donde provenga.
> 
> He intentado razonar sobre este asunto con colegas tuyos de profesión y se cierran en banda.



Pues que no va así el tema y la medicina incurre en un error. Hay calorías de calidad y calorías de cantidad y no es lo mismo. Pero tenéis razón, muchos médicos ni puta idea hoyga. Entre eso y que los pacientes te mandan a la mierda mentalmente cuando les dices que deben dejar el pan blanco...::


----------



## Cormac (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Los HIIT no es más que trabajar al 80% de tu FC máxima y se puede hacer poco a poco y ir variando. A medida que mejoras tu forma física, corres más rápido y aguantas más. Hay muchísimas maneras de hacerlo y en diferentes deportes. Recomendaría hacerse una prueba de esfuerzo antes.
> Lo de que caen como moscas no es cierto de todas maneras.



¿Cuál es tu opinión sobre las pruebas de esfuerzo?
En la última media marathon de Zaragoza de marzo falleció un médico de cincuenta y tantos en el tercer kilómetro. Corredor habitual y en normopeso. Unos conocidos míos lo conocían del gimnasio.
Me consta que se había hecho pruebas se esfuerzo y no le detectaron nada.


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jul 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿Cuál es tu opinión sobre las pruebas de esfuerzo?
> En la última media marathon de Zaragoza de marzo falleció un médico de cincuenta y tantos en el tercer kilómetro. Corredor habitual y en normopeso. Unos conocidos míos lo conocían del gimnasio.
> Me consta que se había hecho pruebas se esfuerzo y no le detectaron nada.



Seguramente se deberían hacer ecocardiogramas también. De todas maneras es lo que he dicho antes, el tema es muy complicado. Aquí hay dos factores a tener en cuenta en muertes súbitas:
1.- Problemas eléctricos del corazón que dan lugar a arritmias malignas y que no se detectan con nada.
2.- Infartos con pruebas normales. Parece que las placas de ateroma en coronorias sería más un problema inflamatorio que obstructivo y que muchos infartos serían en zonas sin obstrucción previa relacionados con la hiperinsulinemia y la inflamación continua de bajo grado.
En resumen: Tema complicado.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Los HIIT no es más que trabajar al 80% de tu FC máxima y se puede hacer poco a poco y ir variando. A medida que mejoras tu forma física, corres más rápido y aguantas más. Hay muchísimas maneras de hacerlo y en diferentes deportes. Recomendaría hacerse una prueba de esfuerzo
> antes.
> Lo de que caen como moscas no es cierto de todas maneras.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu honestidad. ¿Dirías que tratar a los obesos recomendando cinco comidas al día y restringiendo la grasa (esto es, aumentando hidratos) es un error?


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jul 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Gracias por tu honestidad. ¿Dirías que tratar a los obesos recomendando cinco comidas al día y restringiendo la grasa (esto es, aumentando hidratos) es un error?



Desde luego, pero el tema de las grasas me lo tengo que mirar más. Las de calidad sí, pero las saturadas, sobretodo si van asociadas a dietas hiperproteicas, es un tema que debo investigar más.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Desde luego, pero el tema de las grasas me lo tengo que mirar más. Las de calidad sí, pero las saturadas, sobretodo si van asociadas a dietas hiperproteicas, es un tema que debo investigar más.



Y si no es demasiado pedir, ¿a qué achacas que se recomiende machaconamente dieta alta en hidratos (al restringir la grasa) + 5 o 6 ingestas al día?


----------



## lost_77 (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Seguramente se deberían hacer ecocardiogramas también. De todas maneras es lo que he dicho antes, el tema es muy complicado. Aquí hay dos factores a tener en cuenta en muertes súbitas:
> 1.- Problemas eléctricos del corazón que dan lugar a arritmias malignas y que no se detectan con nada.
> 2.- Infartos con pruebas normales. Parece que las placas de ateroma en coronorias sería más un problema inflamatorio que obstructivo y que muchos infartos serían en zonas sin obstrucción previa relacionados con la hiperinsulinemia y la inflamación continua de bajo grado.
> En resumen: Tema complicado.



Y para gente que ya ha desarrollado ateroma en las coronarias que deporte recomiendas? Hay posibilidad de revertirlo? Gracias


----------



## kikepm (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que desde hace 10 años observo mucha *patología aguda y cancer que antes no veía*, y aquí pasa algo raro. _*Lo de la insulina es la explicación más plausible*_ que he visto hasta ahora, pero hay que seguir investigando.



Por fin leo algo compatible con todo lo que llevo sosteniendo desde hace unos años.

La teoría insulínica como causa de la inflamación de baja intensidad que a su vez es el origen de muchas enfermedades tanto crónicas como cánceres, síndromes, etc.

En mi caso particular, que ya he expuesto en varios hilos del foro, años de triada ASA /asma exacerbado por AAS y tratamiento con corticoide inhalado y broncodilatador.

Paulatinamente y a resultas de leer sobre la dieta de la zona, cuyo creador sostiene que la mayor parte de ciertas enfermedades tienen el origen arriba comentado, la inflamación sistémica cronificada, de baja intensidad, introduje en mi dieta suplementos de Omega 3, vitamina D en cantidades industriales (peligrosas desde el punto de vista de las autoridades sanitarias), Mg, K2, todas las B, y reduje la ingesta de cereales, azúcares, alimentos procesados, hasta el punto en que mi asma quedó reducido a CERO.




Como para mi es evidente que una mala teoría no suele conducir a resultados buenos salvo por una inusitada coincidencia, es claro que las tesis inflamatorias en base a respuesta insulínica están claramente involucradas.

Ahora, el problema es como conducir todo este conocimiento sobre dietas y suplementos al común de los mortales, cuando todo el sistema trabaja en la dirección contraria, disponiendo los cereales en la base de la dieta y demonizando las grasas como hasta ahora se sigue haciendo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Dejalo que sufre un severo retraso ese link lo ha puesto varias veces y aun no se ha enterado de que no somos neardentales.



Los neandertales vegetarianos, como ocurre con una cueva en el norte de España, no recuerdo donde, son los últimos neandertales, y su "veganismo" es ni más ni menos que están siendo sustituidos ya por otra especie que los tiene arrinconados y sin dejarles caza. Son todo poblaciones residuales en su última fase, y que además presentan graves enfermedades y patologías según el estudio de sus restos, precisamente por esto de comer hierbecitas, ya que los pobres estaban estinguiéndose...


----------



## angek (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Desde luego, pero el tema de las grasas me lo tengo que mirar más. Las de calidad sí, pero las saturadas, sobretodo si van asociadas a dietas hiperproteicas, es un tema que debo investigar más.



¿Dice usted que las grasas saturadas no son de calidad?

¿Cuáles serían de calidad entonces?

Si ahora mismo elaborara una lista, tan habitual y llevadera por individuos como Mercola o Dave Asprey, no se me ocurren muchas insaturadas, la verdad.

Edit: ¿Podría ayudarme a encontrar un médico con cierta formación en nutrición al que pudiera pedir consejo en Granada?

Es que con cada uno que me topo, al abordar el asunto de la nutrición, tengo la sensación de estar leyendo el Pronto.


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jul 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Y para gente que ya ha desarrollado ateroma en las coronarias que deporte recomiendas? Hay posibilidad de revertirlo? Gracias



Correr y natación son para mi los mejores, pero el tema de las placas de ateroma es complicado saber cual es el origen.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 21:00 ----------




angek dijo:


> ¿Dice usted que las grasas saturadas no son de calidad?
> 
> ¿Cuáles serían de calidad entonces?
> 
> ...



Grasas de cualidad: oliva y derivados, coco, aguacate, frutos secos, pescado azul, huevos ecológicos...
La carne ecológico o de animales que pastan libres probablemente, pero el tema de estar asociados a dietas hiperproteicas hace dudar. En cualquier caso aquí hay gente que aboga por dieta paleo y parece que va bien. De momento estoy en ello.
No conozco médicos de Granada, pero yo os recomiendo que no os gastéis el dinero en eso. Este hilo si fuera médico sabe más de nutrición que muchos médicos.


----------



## malibux (17 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Por eso digo que lo mejor quizás sea intentar comer los menos cereales y féculas posible y cambiar a una dieta más al estilo Mercola o Fung. Y los diabéticos y con perimetro abdominal elevado han de hacer esto sí o sí.
> Yo soy médico y lo que observo en los pacientes es que si no se hace deporte, la evolución al sindrome X es inexorable (con excepciones claro está). Me gustaría saber cuantas hiperinsulinemias hay por ahí sin que los pacientes lo sepan. En mi entorno aun se está con el rollo de las dietas bajas en grasas, cosa que no evita más canceres, obesidad y DM- II.



También he visto en mi hospital las dietas que ponen a los viejunos diabéticos y siguen con el rollo de las 5 comidas al día, el trocito de pan y si no recuerdo mal para desayuno el café con leche y las jodidas galletas María, ay que me lol ::

También he conocido a gente de menos de 30 años con pre-diabetes, acojonante. Y ya cuentan con que dentro de unos años tendrán que estar medicándose, como hacen sus padres...

A mis pacientes que veo que necesitan adelgazar por X motivos, también les recomiendo este tipo de alimentación, fundamentalmente lo que tanto hemos repetido de quitar azúcares, panes, pasta (la pasta la gente la tiene como la cosa más sana del mundo) y harinas. Obviamente lo hago de una forma genérica y sin tampoco dar recomendaciones por escrito ni nada, porque ni soy ni de lejos enterado en ese campo (muchos en este hilo saben mucho más ) ni tampoco quiero entrar en discusiones/malos rollos con los endocrinos. 

Es curioso como cada época, pese a los avances científicos, tiene sus propias particularidades en cuanto a predominio de enfermedades. Hemos pasado del reinado de las infecciones al reinado de las enfermedades autoinmunes y autoinflamatorias; obviamente más letales son las infecciones, pero las más modernas te dejan derroído poco a poco. Atentos al concepto de enfermedad autoinflamatoria, creo que poco a poco irá a más y pasará de englobar sólo a una veintena de síndromes a enfermedades que hasta ahora no se entendía mucho su etiología.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Jul 2017)

Grabaros bien estos momentos en este hilo, dos médicos diciendo lo mismo que nosotros, señores.. señoras... estamos asistiendo a un cambio de paradigma, en estos mismos momentos, en nuestras narices...


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jul 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Y si no es demasiado pedir, ¿a qué achacas que se recomiende machaconamente dieta alta en hidratos (al restringir la grasa) + 5 o 6 ingestas al día?



Pues ni idea. No lo acabo de entender, pero en nuestra cultura el tema de 1º plato hidratos + 2º proteinas (tall se llama en Catalunya) + postre está muy arraigado. Luego entre la merienda y aperitivo, tenemos la insulina todo el dia por las nubes. Es complicado de cambiar. Por experiencia propia con los pacientes es muy muy difícil cambiar hábitos de décadas. Y algunos médicos de mi entorno no quieren ni hablar del tema::
Cuando vuelva de vacaciones, intentaré hablarlo donde trabajo, más que nada para ir todos a una, aunque yo soy un mindundi en mi centro de trabajo8:8:


----------



## ketdroid (17 Jul 2017)

Tras acudir al medico despues de lo de la eosinofilia y que resulto ser un caso puntual, quedo gratamente sorprendido con mis resultados en colesterol, azucar, trigliceridos, acido urico,... etc. 

Le explique brevemente la dieta paleo y no opuso ninguna pega.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> *Los HIIT no es más que trabajar al 80% de tu FC máxima y se puede hacer poco a poco y ir variando. A medida que mejoras tu forma física, corres más rápido y aguantas más. Hay muchísimas maneras de hacerlo y en diferentes deportes. Recomendaría hacerse una prueba de esfuerzo antes.
> Lo de que caen como moscas no es cierto de todas maneras.*



Eso que dices no es HIIT o al menos no está bien explicado.

El HIIT basicamente es un entreno en diferentes intervalos de intensidad por un espacio corto de tiempo. Lo más normal es combinar intervalos del 50-60 y 80-90 por un espacio de tiempo pero las combinaciones pueden ser infinitas.

El más básico de todos los entrenamientos HIIT y muy recomendable para comenzar:

Trotar unos 5 minutos.
30 segundos al 60
30 segundos al 90 (repetir 3-6 veces)
Trotar unos 5 minutos.

O también se puede comenzar con el típico fartlek.

El HIIT de ninguna manera es para gente que está comenzando en el deporte porque como no estés en buena forma el riesgo de lesión y problemas en los intervalos de alta intensidad son demasiado grandes. Para aguantar los cambios de ritmo tanto a nivel cardiorespiratorio como a nivel muscular hay que tener cierto acondicionamiento físico.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Correr y natación son para mi los mejores, pero el tema de las placas de ateroma es complicado saber cual es el origen.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 21:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Me alegro de leer a algun medico en este hilo y entiendo su cautela en sus opiniones. Lo mas inquietante es que hay muchos estudios hechos por medicos que apuntan a todo lo que se defiende en este hilo y me sorprende que no llegue al sistema sanitario en general. Es algo que me sorprende mucho.

Yo hago paleo desde hace cuatro años y me desaparecieron una serie de dolencias inflamatorias entre ellas asma y alergia. Evidentemente carnes de animales en libertad no como siempre por una mera cuestion economica pero no creo que sea la cuestion definitiva. 

Aqui el tema mejora simplemente eliminando refinados. Hablo por mi experiencia y mis familiares que se cogieron al carro, la mejoria y la perdida de peso es rapida y definitiva.

Sobre el tema de etiquetar como hiperproteica he demostrado con numeros que se alcanza un tercio de cada macro con facilidad en la paleo.

Para etiquetar como hiperproteica una dieta que seria necesario? Eso no me queda claro.

En mi caso entre carne, huevos y pescado la cosa queda en un tercio de proteinas que no me parece una barbaridad pero me gustaria leer su opinion.


----------



## Ultra Chad (18 Jul 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Y para gente que ya ha desarrollado ateroma en las coronarias que deporte recomiendas? Hay posibilidad de revertirlo? Gracias



Mi respuesta es un tanto off-topic, pero te sugiero investigar los ayunos prolongados.
En este hilo creo que citasteis el clásico de Alexi Suvorin , La Curación Por El Ayuno

https://norbertaamorospastor.files.wordpress.com/2017/03/la-curacion-por-el-ayuno.pdf



> PRÓLOGO
> El Sistema Higienista se basa en el principio de que CURARSE ES UNA FUNCIÓN INTERNA NATURAL E INGÉNITA
> DEL ORGANISMO HUMANO. Es decir, que el cuerpo sabe curarse a sí mismo, y lo mejor que podemos hacer es
> «dejarlo hacer», procurando ser lo menos intervencionistas posible. De esto trata este maravilloso libro.
> ...



Como ayuno completo se refiere a un ayuno de 40 días

Hay literatura más moderna al respecto.

*************************************

Otra opción una dieta cetogénica bien planificada con alimentos reales, preferiblemente orgánicos.






Pienso que la clave más que hacer, es dejar de hacer... dejar los hábitos que causan inflamación crónica

Ayuno, exposición solar suficiente, equilibrio mental/emocional, sueño reparador, ejercicio inteligente... son claves para tener/restaurar una buena salud.

Y si comento el tema del ayuno, es porque considero que para mucha gente es más facil de entender que una dieta cetogénica como plantea por ejemplo el Dr. Mercola, pues ayunar es simplemente no comer, y tomar agua


----------



## Lausengier (18 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso que dices no es HIIT o al menos no está bien explicado.
> 
> El HIIT basicamente es un entreno en diferentes intervalos de intensidad por un espacio corto de tiempo. Lo más normal es combinar intervalos del 50-60 y 80-90 por un espacio de tiempo pero las combinaciones pueden ser infinitas.
> 
> ...



Hablo desde mi experiencia, pero yo no soy modelo de nada porque soy un corredor muy anárquico pero con buenos resultados. El HIIT son las series y los cambios de ritmo de toda la vida, cada uno a su nivel. Evidentemente has de tener base y combinarlos con carrera continua. Quizá en natación sería más fácil y con menor riesgo de lesión. 
Ahora he empezado con las series para la nueva temporada y solo puedo decir: uff!!!8:
PD: no llevo pulsómetro ni voy calculando si voy al 60 o al 90. Mis piernas ya lo notan.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> *Hablo desde mi experiencia, pero yo no soy modelo de nada porque soy un corredor muy anárquico pero con buenos resultados. El HIIT son las series y los cambios de ritmo de toda la vida, cada uno a su nivel. Evidentemente has de tener base y combinarlos con carrera continua. Quizá en natación sería más fácil y con menor riesgo de lesión.
> Ahora he empezado con las series para la nueva temporada y solo puedo decir: uff!!!8:
> PD: no llevo pulsómetro ni voy calculando si voy al 60 o al 90. Mis piernas ya lo notan.*



El HIIT es tan viejo como que es de los años 30 cuando un entrenador de esquí de fondo sueco del que no recuerdo el nombre lo puso en práctica por primera vez y desarrollado por Gosta Holmer, también sueco exatleta de decatlón y entrenador de cross que a su formá básica le dió el nombre de Fartlek, unión de las palabras suecas Fart (velocidad) y Lek (juego)

En esos tiempos era tan básico como combinar llano con subir por los riscos de los montes suecos.

Con el tiempo se fué desarrollando más ese tipo de entrenamiento hasta nuestros días, pero solo era utilizado normalmente por corredores, esquiadores de fondo, deportes de contacto y similares. Hasta ahora que ha entrado en todos los gimnasios del mundo como si fuera una innovación absoluta y ves a montones de personas no preparadas para ello haciendo la nueva moda con el peligro que eso acarrea.

Además de que es inútil a esos niveles y puede hacer que te estanques o retrocedas en tu acondicionamiento físico si lo practicas mal como suele ser muchas veces el caso.

Esto es como un crío que primero debe de aprender a gatear, después a mantenerse a pie, seguidamente a andar, andar más deprisa y finalmente ponerse a correr. Pues hay mucha gente que apenas saber gatear o mantenerse en pie que quiere ponerse a correr, es alucinante. Unos irán más deprisa o más despacio por su genética y su dedicación pero todo el mundo sin excepción debe cumplir todas las etapas para progresar adecuadamente.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (18 Jul 2017)

El edulcorante que se usa en casi todo lo que 'adelgaza' y podría estar saboteándole la dieta | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS
El edulcorante que se usa en casi todo lo que 'adelgaza' y podría estar saboteándole la dieta
El año pasado nos quitaron el azúcar. Ahora, una importante revisión de estudios asocia el aspartamo con un aumento de peso

El edulcorante que se usa en casi todo lo que 'adelgaza' y podría estar saboteándole la dieta
La evidencia científica en contra de los edulcorantes artificiales no para de aumentar. A las investigaciones publicadas en los últimos años se suman ahora los resultados de una importante revisión de 30 estudios observacionales publicada en el Canadian Medical Association Journal (siete de los cuales fueron llevados a cabo mediante el método científico más valorado: RCT, por sus siglas en inglés de randomized controlled trial, en español, prueba aleatoria controlada). La conclusión: el consumo de un producto o más al día con aspartamo, un edulcorante ampliamente utilizado en la industria alimentaria, puede provocar ganancia de peso y de contorno de la cintura e incluso hipertensión, mayor riesgo de infarto o mayor prevalencia de diabetes tipo 2.


Curiosamente, el estudio descubrió que los efectos de tomar esta sustancia a corto plazo estaban asociados con un mantenimiento del peso e incluso con la pérdida del mismo, mientras que los efectos a la larga se caracterizaban por todo lo contrario: un aumento en kilos. Es decir, mientras al principio parecen ayudar a controlar la báscula, en el largo plazo, este edulcorante, sustituto del azúcar en casi todos los alimentos que "adelgazan" producen el efecto contrario.

Es más, en el capítulo en el que los autores explican cómo deben interpretarse los resultados, explican que solo dos de os estudios evaluados reportaban una pérdida de peso a largo plazo y ambos estaban financiados por la industria.

"Creo que existe el prejuicio de que cuando algo tiene cero calorías, existe cero daño", explica a Time Meghan Azad, directora de la revisión. "Esta investigación me ha hecho ver claro que hay en juego algo más que las calorías".

El aspartamo, etiquetado en Europa como E-951, está presente en chicles, pastillas refrescantes del aliento, yogures, cereales, salsas, siropes para el café, agua de sabores, hielo congelados, algunos helados de hielo, medicamentos, bebidas marcadas como light, cero, zero, con 0% de azúcares añadidos...

La revisión de estudios suma más 400.000 participantes en seguimientos que van desde uno a 38 años (en su mayoría 10). Aún así, los investigadores recuerdan que estos resultados de estudios observacionales deben ser contrastado en otros de caracter experimental; además, sería necesario llevar a cabo nuevas investigaciones que comparen los efectos de diferentes edulcorantes y contrastarlos con el consumo de azúcar.

La Autoridad Europea de Seguridad Alimentaria (EFSA) realizó una evaluación del aspartamo y sus posibles efectos sobre la salud. Esta reevaluación estaba prevista para 2020 en el marco de un protocolo habitual de revisión de productos alimentarios, pero la adelantó a petición de la Comisión Europea por la preocupación que despertaban los resultados de estudios recientes (hubo algunos que incluso llegaron a afirmar que provocaba cáncer). La conclusión de la EFSA es que el consumo de aspartamo no reporta ningún riesgo para la salud en las dosis que se consume actualmente, que es de unos 40 miligramos por kilo de peso diario.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> *Pues ni idea. No lo acabo de entender, pero en nuestra cultura el tema de 1º plato hidratos + 2º proteinas (tall se llama en Catalunya) + postre está muy arraigado. Luego entre la merienda y aperitivo, tenemos la insulina todo el dia por las nubes. Es complicado de cambiar. Por experiencia propia con los pacientes es muy muy difícil cambiar hábitos de décadas. Y algunos médicos de mi entorno no quieren ni hablar del tema::
> Cuando vuelva de vacaciones, intentaré hablarlo donde trabajo, más que nada para ir todos a una, aunque yo soy un mindundi en mi centro de trabajo8:8: *



Yo lo siento mucho pero me parece que estás echando balones fuera y echándole la culpa al paciente para defender al gremio.

1 - Te podría enumerar una larga lista de costumbres y hábitos en este Estado que estaban arraigados y que se han cambiado porque se querían cambiar a través de campañas y propaganda radiotelevisiva porque la inmensa mayoría de la gente hace lo que le dicen sobre todo en la televisión. Si no se han cambiado las recomendaciones actuales sobre alimentación es porque a alguien no le interesará que cambien, punto.

2 - Yo ya enseñé en su día el menú diario del Donostiako Ospitalea que es como describes y una auténtica bomba de azúcar. Leyéndote se diría que lo han diseñado a su gusto los pacientes del hospital y no las autoridades sanitarias.

3 - Yo si entiendo perfectamente porque se recomienda a la gente una dieta alta en carbohidratos y es muy simple: los carbohidratos economicamente hablando son un negocio redondo para muchas empresas de la industria alimentaria y también para la industria farmaceútica que se beneficia vendiendo fármacos para enfermedades derivados de su abuso y adicción. Y donde hay empresas buscando el máximo beneficio, dinero y políticos siempre habrá corrupción. Eso es así y probablemente siempre será así.

4 - Yo no le tengo demasiada simpatía a los médicos, hablo en general y no en particular ya que no te conozco de nada. La inmensa mayoría no se complican demasiado la existencia y se dedican a hacer lo que les ordenan internamente. ¿Tienes más de 200 de colesterol? Pastillazo ¿No puedes dormir? Pastillazo ¿Te sube la tensión? Pastillazo ¿Te duele algo? Pastillazo.

Más que médicos yo creo que sois máquinas expendedoras de pastillas, es más a todos los que conozco los podrían sustituir por una máquina como la del tabaco donde teclearas los síntomas y te saliera el paquete de pastillas correspondiente y no notaríamos ninguna diferencia. 

Ya te digo que estoy hablando en general y en mi experiencia personal y de los que veo a mi alrededor. Si te lo tomas como algo personal ya es cosa tuya porque no va por ahí la cosa porque como ya digo no te conozco de nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo lo siento mucho pero me parece que estás echando balones fuera y echándole la culpa al paciente para defender al gremio.
> 
> 
> 3 - Yo si entiendo perfectamente porque se recomienda a la gente una dieta alta en carbohidratos y es muy simple: los carbohidratos economicamente hablando son un negocio redondo para muchas empresas de la industria alimentaria y también para la industria farmaceútica que se beneficia vendiendo fármacos para enfermedades derivados de su abuso y adicción. Y donde hay empresas buscando el máximo beneficio, dinero y políticos siempre habrá corrupción. Eso es así y probablemente siempre será así.
> ...



¿te refieres a las dietas que ten excelentes resultados han dado a numerosos pueblos durante miles de años?

¿o a una dieta estándar con un 30-40% de calorías de las grasa,15-20% de proteínas, con lo que la gente anda comiendo menos del 60% de calorías de los carbohidratos?

¿si el problema son los azúcares y las harinas (supongo que el pan y similares), por qué siempre usáis el término carbohidratos?

¿todavía negáis que paleo es lo mismo que carbofobia, que es lo que muestran cada uno de los nuevos participantes que llegan al hilo?.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 20:18 ----------




Lausengier dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado aquí y el blog de la meteo que viene está muy bien explicado por mi colega de Aragón: la insulina y la leptina son los reguladores, y está claro que los obesos más que contar calorías lo que han de hacer es una dieta baja en hidratos y, si me apuras, cetogénica. El tema es muy complicado de entender incluso para mi, pero a más investigo más alucino lo poco que había sabido yo hasta ahora del tema. Recibimos diferentes inputs interesados y cuesta mucho sacar conclusiones con tantos intereses y estudios contradictorios. Lo que está claro es que desde hace 10 años observo mucha patología aguda y cancer que antes no veía, y aquí pasa algo raro. Lo de la insulina es la explicación más plausible que he visto hasta ahora, pero hay que seguir investigando.



vaya nivel, seguro que no sabes ni quién es John Campbell y cía:

Explícame entonces estos "poquitos" casos de obesos adelgazando con una dieta opuesta a la cetogénica:

john mcdougall diet weight loss succesful stories - Buscar con Google

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 20:23 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Puede usted repetirlo cuanto quiera, pero eso *no lo hace cierto*.
> 
> Ya le he dicho que, salvo que tenga uno un cólico, la única forma de saber si se tienen o no piedras biliares es hacer una resonancia específica, y aun así, si no se van buscando, lo más seguro es que no se detecten.
> 
> ...



claro, claro, eso de que el 80% no desarrolla síntomas, que es como decir que no tienen cólicos, no quiere decir que no tengan el hígado y la vesícula hechas cisco:

aquí te puedes informar 
LA LIMPIEZA HEPATICA Y DE LA VESICULA: METODO PARA HACER LA LIMPIEZA DEL HIGADO Y LA VESICULA

Con vosotros da igual las estadísticas que se pongan, sólo valen las de vuestra cuerda y punto. Como demuestran negando la evidencia de que las legumbres y los cereales los lleva comiendo el ser humano decenas de miles de años en casi todas partes. Lo vuestro es pura carbofobia.

Repito, y no te lo creas que me da igual, los pueblos con dietas bajas en grasas tienen muchas menos enfermedades crónicas de todo tipo, incluida diabetes.

Y las piedras y residuos estancados en el hígado tienen mucho que ver con esas enfermedades, como bien demuestran las experiencias de muchas personas con las limpiezas hepáticas.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *¿te refieres a las dietas que ten excelentes resultados han dado a numerosos pueblos durante miles de años?
> 
> ¿o a una dieta estándar con un 30-40% de calorías de las grasa,15-20% de proteínas, con lo que la gente anda comiendo menos del 60% de calorías de los carbohidratos?
> 
> ...



Me refiero a la dieta standard que te imprimen en la Seguridad Social y la que dan en los hospitales, repleta de carbohidratos y muy baja en grasa que es de lo que estaba hablando. Y las razones por lo que la ponen son las que he dado.

No se cuantas veces tendré que repetiros a los comehierbajos que no soy paleo para que os entre en ese cerebro que teneis.

Saludos.


----------



## malibux (18 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo lo siento mucho pero me parece que estás echando balones fuera y echándole la culpa al paciente para defender al gremio.
> 
> 1 - Te podría enumerar una larga lista de costumbres y hábitos en este Estado que estaban arraigados y que se han cambiado porque se querían cambiar a través de campañas y propaganda radiotelevisiva porque la inmensa mayoría de la gente hace lo que le dicen sobre todo en la televisión. Si no se han cambiado las recomendaciones actuales sobre alimentación es porque a alguien no le interesará que cambien, punto.
> 
> ...



A ver, probablemente tengas un sesgo subjetivo de lo que te ha tocado a ti. Es cierto que un porcentaje alto de médicos no se rompen la cabeza y van a lo fácil, como dices con el pastillazo. Pero por otra parte tendrás que reconocer que el sistema de la Seguridad Social, con sus 30-40 pacientes diarios, no deja tiempo físico para más en muchas ocasiones. Y eso es algo que hasta que no ves y sufres desde dentro no puedes apreciarlo. 

Pero aún a pesar de todo, también veo a un número nada despreciable de médicos que se toman mucho interés en cada caso y no se limitan a lo fácil. Todo eso se solucionaría si el sistema estuviera basado en sistemas más tipo mutualistas como en Francia, donde los pacientes pueden ir eligiendo al médico que más les convenza y tú cobras en función del cupo de pacientes que has conseguido hacer. Lo de ahora es un café para todos que funciona razonablemente bien para el país que tenemos, pero que no premia al médico esforzado ni puede satisface las expectativas de algunos pacientes como parece tu caso. 

Por otro lado, en España todos los cambios en costumbres/adicciones como el tabaco y alcohol sólo se han conseguido a través del miedo, es decir, de multas y prohibciones. No somos un país especialmente dado a la cultura de la prevención y la educación, así que eso ya no lo cargues sobre los médicos exclusivamente. Ahí entra el tipo de sociedad, la clase política, el carácter español etc etc 
Además, estamos en una sociedad que demanda soluciones inmediatas. La gente con diabetes quiere la puta "pastillita" que le baje el azúcar, el cani tocahuevos quiere la pastillita para que se le vaya el dolor de hombro y así un largo etcétera. Intenta tú convencerles de medidas de fisioterapia, nutricionales y del día a día a ver qué te dicen. 

Y como ya dije otra vez en este hilo, aunque sea un pensamiento algo egoísta, miedo me da que se generalice este tipo de dieta. Porque imagino que sabréis el grado de recursos que consume y la contaminación que produce la producción en gran escala de carne (sobre todo la roja). Era exponencial la cantidad de agua y terrenos que necesitaba una ternera para crecer y dar carne frente a pollos , por ejemplo. Sin contar con el famoso metano de los pedos de las vacas. 

Para una creciente clase "Media" o al menos no ultrapobre como hace 30 años, que todos queremos el filetito de ternera, ya está siendo un desastre ecológico. Imagina que en 20 años el consumo de harinas/cereales baja un % considerable, a poco que suba el consumo de carne roja, el desastre ecológico sería acojonante. Y probablemente el precio también subiera. Porque no hay nada más barato como son las hectáreas de cereales. 



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Grabaros bien estos momentos en este hilo, dos médicos diciendo lo mismo que nosotros, señores.. señoras... estamos asistiendo a un cambio de paradigma, en estos mismos momentos, en nuestras narices...



Como en todo cambio de paradigma, hay una serie de fases, ahora no las recuerdo exactamente, pero era algo así como: 1º te ignoran 2º te ridiculizan 3º empieza a crecer la evidencia de la nueva teoría 4º se establece y pasa a ser el nuevo dogma de fe que nuevamente será difícil de modificar o desbancar. 

He hablado con muchos compañeros médicos sobre este cambio en la alimentación y soltaban los mismos mantras que cualquier Charo o Manolo en la barra del bar. 

"Ej que el cerebro necesita assucar, si no ya me dirás", "Hay que comer un poco de todo", "Si comemos así desde siempre por algo será..". 

La única que no supe responder es "Pues en Italia se hartan a pasta y no son precisamente gordos". Y es cierto, yo he vivido por allá y la impresión general es que hay menos obesos que en España, salvando quizas en el sur sur de Italia. Además no es raro que cada día se casquen un plato de pasta. Daría para debate esta cuestión. 

Pero entre médicos jóvenes no hay tanta resistencia al cambio en este tipo de alimentación y poco a poco se irá estableciendo aunque sea en un pequeño porcentaje. Tengo que hablar con más endocrinos a ver qué opinan.


----------



## kikepm (18 Jul 2017)

Por favor, tratemos a los médicos con toda la delicadeza que merece el tema. Ellos probablemente con su forma de pensar se están oponiendo a la mayor parte de la clase médica, autoridades sanitarias, etc.

Yo quiero seguir leyéndoles.


----------



## DonCrisis (18 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> (...)
> Con vosotros da igual las estadísticas que se pongan, sólo valen las de vuestra cuerda y punto. Como demuestran negando la evidencia de que las legumbres y *los cereales los lleva comiendo el ser humano decenas de miles de años en casi todas partes.* Lo vuestro es pura carbofobia.
> 
> Repito, y no te lo creas que me da igual, los pueblos con dietas bajas en grasas tienen muchas menos enfermedades crónicas de todo tipo, incluida diabetes.
> ...



La gran mayor parte de los cereales que se comen ahora mismo no los lleva comiendo el hombre ni 100 años. 

Te lo pediré otra vez: ¿podrías pasarnos los estudios en los que te basas para afirmar que los pueblos con dietas bajas en grasas tienen menos enfermedades crónicas? Sería una buena aportación


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Jul 2017)

DonCrisis dijo:


> La gran mayor parte de los cereales que se comen ahora mismo no los lleva comiendo el hombre ni 100 años.



ese razonamiento es, además de falso, una subnormalada. Casi el 100% de los vegetales que consumimos actualmente han sido seleccionados en los últimos 10000 años, algunos hace unos cientos de años. 

Y no por eso tienen que ser nocivos, si así fuera el hombre jamás habría podido ocupar otros nichos de manera exitosa. No tenía porqué ir muriendo la mitad de la población cada vez que exploraban un nuevo terreno con nuevos alimentos.



> Te lo pediré otra vez: ¿podrías pasarnos los estudios en los que te basas para afirmar que los pueblos con dietas bajas en grasas tienen menos enfermedades crónicas? Sería una buena aportación



lleváis todo el hilo sin haber leído un solo trabajo de Colin Campbell, es increíble. Yo sí me he leído las fuentes paleo (que no suelen ser médicos, para empezar, ni nutricionistas ni investigadores) y he probado que son una sarta de arbitrariedades basadas únicamente en que a ciertas personas les gusta o les sienta bien comer de cierta manera.

Masai and Inuit High-Protein Diets: A Closer Look - Nutrition Studies

Unos ejemplos de muchos.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 21:31 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Me refiero a la dieta standard que te imprimen en la Seguridad Social y la que dan en los hospitales, repleta de carbohidratos y muy baja en grasa que es de lo que estaba hablando. Y las razones por lo que la ponen son las que he dado.
> 
> No se cuantas veces tendré que repetiros a los comehierbajos que no soy paleo para que os entre en ese cerebro que teneis.
> 
> Saludos.



¿y cuál es el problema con los carbohidratos exactamente? ¿o utilizas azúcar y carbohidratos indistintamente?

¿tengo que recordar otra vez la excepcional longevidad de personas con dietas (muy) altas en carbohidratos, independientemente de su actividad física (no, no todos eran atletas ni campesinos, sólo variaba la cantidad total de calorías)? 

¿cómo es posible si taaan nocivas y venenosas son tales dietas?

Además, ponme un ejemplo de esas dietas que dices a ver si es cierto, porque la última vez que analicé una dieta recomendada a mi abuela diabética tenía un 30% de grasas, energéticamente hablando. Y eso era, según ellos, una dieta MUY baja en grasas.


----------



## DonCrisis (18 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ese razonamiento es, además de falso, una subnormalada. Casi el 100% de los vegetales que consumimos actualmente han sido seleccionados en los últimos 10000 años, algunos hace unos cientos de años.
> 
> Y no por eso tienen que ser nocivos, si así fuera el hombre jamás habría podido ocupar otros nichos de manera exitosa. No tenía porqué ir muriendo la mitad de la población cada vez que exploraban un nuevo terreno con nuevos alimentos.



Primero me dices que es falso y luego me das la razón diciendo que lso cereales han sido seleccionados. Bien. La harina refinada actual lleva menos de 100 años siendo consumida.Lo de atacar otros comentarios que no te gustan llamándolos "subnormaladas" hace ver el nivel de madurez que tienes..

"Las partes de mayor valor nutritivo del grano de trigo (salvado y germen) se eliminan en el refinado de las harinas blancas. De hecho, la harina refinada es prácticamente puro almidón, y cuanto más fina y blanca es, dispone de menor cantidad de fibra, vitaminas y minerales, además de presentar una mayor superficie de almidón a las enzimas encargadas de hidrolizarlo, por lo que es transformado en glucosa muy rápidamente, teniendo un índice glucémico muy alto."





Sunwukung dijo:


> lleváis todo el hilo sin haber leído un solo trabajo de Colin Campbell, es increíble. Yo sí me he leído las fuentes paleo (que no suelen ser médicos, para empezar, ni nutricionistas ni investigadores) y he probado que son una sarta de arbitrariedades basadas únicamente en que a ciertas personas les gusta o les sienta bien comer de cierta manera.
> 
> Masai and Inuit High-Protein Diets: A Closer Look - Nutrition Studies




No sé si te has dado cuenta pero el enlace (que no te has leído) bastante pobre. Van a poblaciones con dietas extremas y ven que sus habitantes tienen problemas. No jodas. De hecho en la que comen carne 1 vez al mes encuentran una salud muy jodida:
"Interestingly, they only consumed meat about 1-5 times per month. (...) did an autopsy study of 50 Masai men and found that they had extensive atherosclerosis. They had disease (coronary intimal thickening) on par with older American men. Over 80% of the men over age 40 had severe fibrosis in their aorta, the main blood vessel from the heart that supplies the rest of the body with blood. Yet there were no heart attacks shown on autopsy and these men still had functional heart vessels without blockages because their vessels had become larger. Researchers thought this might have been related to their rather extreme daily physical activity."


Veo que mientras muchos foreros aportan estudios científicos, explican su posición con argumentos médicos y científicos tú te basas en la experiencia de dos tribus con dietas extremas y en tu experiencia con la vesícula. Siempre en una especie de posición defensiva, atacando con adjetivos y no con argumentos.

Esto es un foro. Y el foro sirve para debatir. Por favor, adopta una posición mas madura.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Jul 2017)

es falso que un alimento es nocivo sólo porque no se lleve consumiéndolo tal cual es x millones de años.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 22:20 ----------

También toda la ganadería ha sido seleccionada y bien que esa es paleo.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 22:22 ----------

Los masai consumían leche y sangre por un tubo, ¿eso no son alimentos de origen animal?, además no entiendes que sobre los masai hay muy pocos datos fiables acerca de su dieta y que comen muchos más productos de origen vegetal de lo que se pensaba (como los famosos tuoli del estudio china, el quid de la famosa "refutación" de la bloguera).


----------



## DonCrisis (18 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es falso que un alimento es nocivo sólo porque no se lleve consumiéndolo tal cual es x millones de años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 22:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Te he puesto por qué la harina refinada no es saludable. Y no es porque no se lelve condumiendo millones de años. No tergiverses.

Los Masai no consumían casi nada de sangre. Lo dice tu propio enlace que no te has leído: "So the diet, when measured, was not as meaty and bloody as the popular belief dictated, though it was very rich in milk." Primero dices que consumían mucha sangre y leche y luego me pones que hay datos muy poco fiables sobre su dieta. ¿Y por qué pones ese enlace?

Estás como un loco atacando a los paleo y precisamente pones un estudio en que unos tipos que sólo toman leche y vegetales están jodidos de salud: "they had extensive atherosclerosis. They had disease (coronary intimal thickening) on par with older American men. Over 80% of the men over age 40 had severe fibrosis in their aorta, the main blood vessel from the heart that supplies the rest of the body with blood."

Yo creo que lo que mayoritariamente se ha defendido aquí es una dieta sin azúcar ni harina y con alimentos no procesados de todo tipo para tener una disponibilidad alta de todos los nutrientes y evitar inflamaciones y procesos alérgicos.

Me gusta leer todas las posturas y por eso te pedía la información que seguro tienes, pero bueno, ya la aportarás cuando tengas un rato.


----------



## Lausengier (18 Jul 2017)

Ostras, cuantas alusiones hoy::
Zapatitos, no defiendo mi gremio, ya que yo no soy un médico muy al uso la verdad, y me importa menos que nada el gremio. Ya he dicho antes que la mayor parte de los médicos saben menos de nutrición que tú (aunque te lo tienes un poco creído y pontificas demasiado. Un poco de humildad tampoco viene mal). Es lo que tú dices, intereses económicos. Yo estas recomendaciones ya las hago, pero yo básicamente hago urgencias, por lo que no tengo demasiado margen. Pero evidentemente me hace sospechar y mucho que Rockefeller muriera a los 101, que Kissinger siga vivo, y que los reyes del RU también vayan para 100 años8:8:8:. 
En cuanto a los HIIT, tu sabes más seguramente, pero yo y mis amigos de club en nuestra propia anarquía tenemos excelentes resultados en carreras populares y todos vamos sin pulsometro y tenemos más de 40 años todos.
En cuanto a Colin Campbell, sí, me lo he leído, y es lo que me hace dudar del tema de la carne y lo tengo que investigar en más profundidad.
De buen rollo, saludos.
pd: los pacientes tienen un problema y la principal misión del médico es solucionarlo, y en eso estoy.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 22:59 ----------

Otro tema es el de las zonas azules de esperanza de vida más larga que es interesante buscar información: Okinawa, Cerdeña, costa Rica, una isla griega que no recuerdo el nombre...


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Jul 2017)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Te he puesto por qué la harina refinada no es saludable. Y no es porque no se lelve condumiendo millones de años. No tergiverses.
> 
> Los Masai no consumían casi nada de sangre. Lo dice tu propio enlace que no te has leído: "So the diet, when measured, was not as meaty and bloody as the popular belief dictated, though it was very rich in milk." Primero dices que consumían mucha sangre y leche y luego me pones que hay datos muy poco fiables sobre su dieta. ¿Y por qué pones ese enlace?
> 
> ...



hasta cierto punto se puede estar de acuerdo en la "nocividad" de las harinas refinadas y del azúcar (en realidad sólo en exceso), pero no el intercambio de dichos alimentos con el término genérico carbohidratos, de manera que una y otra vez se está dejando caer una idea falsa: que los carbohidratos, todos, y por tanto su exceso, son malos, por tanto las dietas altas en carbohidratos son todas malas y no se puede adelgazar comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos, que tales dietas generan diabetes, etc, etc.

Está el hilo repleto de expresiones de ese tipo, hasta el punto de que he citado a foreros nuevos que, después de leer el hilo, concluyen que los carbohidratos son veneno y las dietas cetogénicas son los más mejor.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jul 2017)

malibux dijo:


> *A ver, probablemente tengas un sesgo subjetivo de lo que te ha tocado a ti. Es cierto que un porcentaje alto de médicos no se rompen la cabeza y van a lo fácil, como dices con el pastillazo. Pero por otra parte tendrás que reconocer que el sistema de la Seguridad Social, con sus 30-40 pacientes diarios, no deja tiempo físico para más en muchas ocasiones. Y eso es algo que hasta que no ves y sufres desde dentro no puedes apreciarlo.
> 
> Pero aún a pesar de todo, también veo a un número nada despreciable de médicos que se toman mucho interés en cada caso y no se limitan a lo fácil. Todo eso se solucionaría si el sistema estuviera basado en sistemas más tipo mutualistas como en Francia, donde los pacientes pueden ir eligiendo al médico que más les convenza y tú cobras en función del cupo de pacientes que has conseguido hacer. Lo de ahora es un café para todos que funciona razonablemente bien para el país que tenemos, pero que no premia al médico esforzado ni puede satisface las expectativas de algunos pacientes como parece tu caso.
> 
> ...



Puede ser lo que dices que yo haya tenido muy mala suerte en esta vida y me hayan tocado siempre a mí los peores médicos, los peores policías, los peores militares en la mili, los peores funcionarios judiciales, los peores funcionarios de la Administración, etc etc o también puede ser gremialismo por tu parte y la de ellos. Y precisamente el de los médicos es uno de los gremios con más fama de cerrados donde se defienden entre ellos a ultranza.

40 pacientes en 6 horas de consulta saldría a casi 10 minutos el paciente. Contando con los pacientes crónicos que solo van a por las recetas correspondientes y a los que despachas en mucho menos tiempo, bien administrado en circunstancias normales sobraría hasta tiempo.

Los médicos son como la policía y los militares en el sentido de que obeden las órdenes superiores. Si te dicen que tienes que recetar pastillas del colesterol a partir de 200 tú lo haces. Y si te llaman la atención porque estás mandando demasiados casos al especialista que después resulta que no tienen nada te vuelves más "exigente". No te pagan por pensar sino por seguir las directrices de Sanidad que tiene un protocolo de actuación y si te lo saltas puedes tener algún problema porque en esos gremios del sector público no se te puede despedir alegremente como en el sector privado pero si hay muchísimas formas de amargarte la existencia si no eres politicamente correcto.

Y vuelvo a decir que haceis gremialismo y le culpais al paciente de todo. Si le dais la pastillita del azúcar, el colesterol, para dormir, etc etc es porque teneis orden de recetarla alegremente y así lo haceis. ¿Por qué no recetais tan alegremente por ejemplo testosterona a quien lo pida porque lo necesita? Hay cantidad de gente con problemas derivados de un nivel bajo de testosterona y ningún médico te la receta ¿Por qué? Pues porque es un fármaco que hay orden de no recetarlo y es una auténtica odisea que lo hagan.

Se sincero, soy paciente tuyo y llego a tu consulta con un análisis de testosterona por debajo de 300 ¿me iría con una receta de testosterona? ¿Me la recetarías para no oirme como dices que recetas pastillitas a todos esos canis tocahuevos que te lo exigen? Lo dudo muchísimo.

Además con eso ya estás demostrando ser un mal médico porque por mucho que te insista un cani tocahuevos, un gitano o el Papa de Roma el deber de un buen médico es recetar porque el paciente lo necesita y no porque se lo pida.


Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 10:09 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> *Por favor, tratemos a los médicos con toda la delicadeza que merece el tema. Ellos probablemente con su forma de pensar se están oponiendo a la mayor parte de la clase médica, autoridades sanitarias, etc.
> 
> Yo quiero seguir leyéndoles.*



En ningún sitio he puesto que los médicos no den su opinión y que no lo lea nadie, pero yo también tengo derecho a poner la mía y que la lea el que le interese.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 10:26 ----------




Lausengier dijo:


> *Ostras, cuantas alusiones hoy::
> Zapatitos, no defiendo mi gremio, ya que yo no soy un médico muy al uso la verdad, y me importa menos que nada el gremio. Ya he dicho antes que la mayor parte de los médicos saben menos de nutrición que tú (aunque te lo tienes un poco creído y pontificas demasiado. Un poco de humildad tampoco viene mal). Es lo que tú dices, intereses económicos. Yo estas recomendaciones ya las hago, pero yo básicamente hago urgencias, por lo que no tengo demasiado margen. Pero evidentemente me hace sospechar y mucho que Rockefeller muriera a los 101, que Kissinger siga vivo, y que los reyes del RU también vayan para 100 años8:8:8:.
> En cuanto a los HIIT, tu sabes más seguramente, pero yo y mis amigos de club en nuestra propia anarquía tenemos excelentes resultados en carreras populares y todos vamos sin pulsometro y tenemos más de 40 años todos.
> En cuanto a Colin Campbell, sí, me lo he leído, y es lo que me hace dudar del tema de la carne y lo tengo que investigar en más profundidad.
> De buen rollo, saludos.*



Dudo muchísimo que haya un médico que sepa más que yo 

Ahora en serio vamos a ver, yo tengo motivos para tenérmelo creido porque partiendo de lo que partí desde mi nacimiento y llegar a lo que he llegado es para habérmelo creido muchísimo. Y la gente se lo tendría que creer tanto y más que yo para conseguir todo eso que quiere o al menos intentarlo. La modestia no es una gran virtud sino un gran defecto, por eso la teneis tan valorada en esta sociedad tan llena de defectos.

Edito: Que se me olvidaba, yo no digo que no consigais grandes resultados haciendo en vuestro modo anárquico, solo digo que planificando las cosas se consiguen mayores resultados. Pero si os gusta hacerlo así y sois felices pues adelante y seguir con ello, yo solo digo mi opinión basada en mi experiencia pero después allá cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, claro, eso de que el 80% no desarrolla síntomas, que es como decir que no tienen cólicos, no quiere decir que no tengan el hígado y la vesícula hechas cisco:
> 
> aquí te puedes informar
> LA LIMPIEZA HEPATICA Y DE LA VESICULA: METODO PARA HACER LA LIMPIEZA DEL HIGADO Y LA VESICULA
> ...



No sé si da igual, porque nunca pones ninguna estadística, te limitas a hacer referencias veladas a tus gurús de cabecera. Pero poner enlaces con contenido científico y datos que se puedan debatir (¡y rebatir!) eso ya, si eso, con lo que sea.

Yo ya he dicho que el hecho de que las poblaciones con una dieta muy baja en grasas tienen motivos fundados para tener poca prevalencia de cólicos biliares *independientemente del estado concreto de su vesícula y su hígado*.

Como ese hecho le viene mal a su teoría de que las grasas son malas para la formación de piedras, pues ignora el argumento y a otra cosa.

su frase "_claro, claro, eso de que el 80% no desarrolla síntomas, que es como decir que no tienen cólicos, no quiere decir que no tengan el hígado y la vesícula hechas cisco_" es aplicable totalmente a los chinos cuya dieta usted asegura que evita la formación de piedras. Puede que tengan el hígado y la vesícula a tope de _chinas_ (pun intended) y no lo sepa nadie, porque su bajo consumo de grasas hace que no presenten síntomas.

Y NO HAY EVIDENCIA de que el ser humano como es hoy lleve comiendo legumbres y cereales como los de hoy durante decenas de miles de años.

Lo que hay es evidencia de que *ramas extintas* del ser humano (los Neanderthales se extinguieron, y tal. No creo que por comer cereales, pero vaya usted a saber) comían legumbres y cereales. Y para eso, no eran los cereales seleccionados y paupérrimos nutricionalmente de hoy, ni los comían finísimamente molidos y fuertemente tamizados como se hace hoy.

Sobre los pueblos con dietas bajas en grasas: cruzando los datos de 

- consumo calórico total
- % de carbohidratos
- gramos de grasa
- % de diabéticos

Salen unos cruces de lo más interesantes.

Por ejemplo, los países con mayor consumo en % de carbohidratos (y menor consumo de grasa) presentan todos una prevalencia de diabetes bastante baja:

Ruanda, Burundi y Etiopía todos rozan el 80% de carbos, ninguno llega al 10% de grasas, y todos presentan un 5% de diabéticos

Pero sólo si *además el aporte calórico es subestándar* (todos por debajo de 2050 kcal de media), con el aporte calórico de CHO por debajo de 1800 kcal.

Porque si nos vamos a Bangladesh, con su 80% de carbos y 11,6% de grasas, resulta que el % de diabéticos se "normaliza" en el 10%, más del doble.

Lo mismo con Lesotho, con su 77% de carbos y 12% de grasas.

Por no hablar de Egipto, con su 73% de carbos, su 15% de grasas y su *20% de diabéticos* (aquí entran en juego los *casi 100 gramos de azúcar al día* que consumen los egipcios), lo que parece indicar que pesa mucho más el AZÚCAR que la grasa...

¿Y si nos vamos al otro extremo?

Los reyes de la grasaza son los samoanos, con una proporción del 43% de grasa, 46% de carbos, y unos 50 g de azúcar al día. Y un *25% de diabetes*... ¿Son las grasas?

Si lo fueran, no se explicaría que los virreyes, que son los gabachos (41% de grasas en una dieta de 3500 kcal) tuvieran sólo un 8% de diabéticos (menos que Egipto), o que los terceros en discordia, los españoles, estemos en un 9,4% de diabéticos con más de un 40% de grasa (por debajo de Bangladesh y su 11% de grasa).

Más bien, el problema de los samoanos es que *todos sus hidratos son refinados* (comida basura importada), lo mismo que pasa en Nauru, el país más obeso y diabético de la tierra.

Risas también en SUIZA, que es el cuarto grasudo (40,5% de grasas en la dieta) y *comparte % de diabéticos (5%) con Ruanda y Burundi *

En resumen:

Hay países con muchos diabéticos en los que se come poca grasa
Hay países con muchos diabéticos en los que se come mucha grasa
Hay países con pocos diabéticos en los que se come poca grasa
Hay países con pocos diabéticos en los que se come mucha grasa

O sea que tiene pinta de que *LA GRASA NO ES DETERMINANTE DE LA PREVALENCIA DE DIABETES*, se ponga como se ponga.

*EDIT: Véase la diferencia entre TRAER DATOS PARA DISCUTIR y HACER REFERENCIAS VELADAS A SUPUESTOS DATOS QUE NO SE ENSEÑAN.*


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hasta cierto punto se puede estar de acuerdo en la "nocividad" de las harinas refinadas y del azúcar (en realidad sólo en exceso), pero no el intercambio de dichos alimentos con el término genérico carbohidratos, de manera que una y otra vez se está dejando caer una idea falsa: que los carbohidratos, todos, y por tanto su exceso, son malos, por tanto las dietas altas en carbohidratos son todas malas y no se puede adelgazar comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos, que tales dietas generan diabetes, etc, etc.
> 
> Está el hilo repleto de expresiones de ese tipo, hasta el punto de que he citado a foreros nuevos que, después de leer el hilo, concluyen que los carbohidratos son veneno y las dietas cetogénicas son los más mejor.





> hasta cierto punto se puede estar de acuerdo en la "nocividad" de las harinas refinadas y del azúcar









Es la primera vez que te leo decir algo así. :| ¿Qué te ha llevado a cambiar de opinión? ¿Qué es para ti un "exceso"? ¿El poner en la BASE de la pirámide oficial las harinas te parece suficiente "exceso"?

Respecto al resto de lo que comentas, por enésima vez:

-Aquí no se defiende que todos los carbohidratos sean iguales, ni mucho menos. Sino que se ha planteado la hipótesis insulinorresistencia-hiperinsulinemia, que NO DICE QUE EL AZÚCAR/HARINAS SEAN "MALOS". *Sino que contribuyen a la obesidad de forma no necesariamente relacionada con el nº de calorías de la dieta,* debido a los mecanismos fisiológicos de la lipólisis y la acumulación de grasa. Lo que implicaría que un tratamiento para la gente obesa sería el reducir esos alimentos (y posiblemente, una dieta cetogénica sería ideal en casos de fuerte resistencia a la insulina). Pero es SON COSAS DIFERENTES el que una dieta sea "BUENA" o "MALA" para la salud y el hecho de que una dieta favorezca el engorde o el adelgazamiento. Son cosas que pueden estar relacionadas, pero que son diferentes. Ya sé que de matices vas mal, pero en fin, no parece tan difícil.

Por demás, aquí ya se ha admitido que puede haber dietas muy altas en carbohidratos, como tú mismo afirmas, y que produzcan ese mismo efecto. ¿Por qué? Porque lo relevante NO es el tipo de macronutriente (o no lo más relevante) sino los efectos fisiológicos de cada alimento. Por ejemplo, la fructosa y la glucosa son carbohidratos ambos; sin embargo, cada uno produce efectos totalmente diferentes sobre el cuerpo. La fructosa se procesa en el hígado; la glucosa no. La fructosa no produce una elevación de los niveles de insulina en sangre (pero favorece la esteatosis hepática, que puede producir resistencia a la insulina); la glucosa en cambio, sí. Y así con todo. ¿Por qué asimilar como "carbohidratos" el arroz o el azúcar? Si producen efectos diferentes. Por no hablar de la fibra, que reduce el índice glucémico, o el tipo de cocción (almidón resistente), alimentos con los que se acompañe (grasa que reduce el IG, o vinagre que favorece la sensibilidad a la insulina), etc.

Pero nada, sigue con tu rollo sectario. La obesidad, la diabetes y todo lo causa la carne. Debemos alimentarnos solo de frutas y verduras. Y de ahí no sales.


----------



## Luizmi (19 Jul 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo vengo de una familia de carniceros, y enfrente tenemos a una pastelería/panadería. Mis abuelos (fundadores de la carniceria), tienen 93 años y mi abuelo aún conduciendo. Y tan panchos los 2. Y las dos dependientas de la panadería, gordas como una mala cosa (una de ellas veganas); que si el croissant con harina de no se qué, que si el bocadillo vegetal, que si la magdalena de centeno, que si la coca cola light, pero no como cadáveres, pq me suben la tensión y me engordan aún más y tendré un ataque al corazón.
> 
> COMED CARNE, COÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑO!



A estas alturas de hilo, no te da verguenza hacer comentarios como ese? se supone que tu vienes aquí de experto dando lecciones? y tienes los cojones de sacar de conclusión que entre comer carne y bollería es más sano comer carne..., por lo que todos a comer carne.., a ver si la gente se va dando cuenta de que ciertos foreros no tienen la menor intención de fomentar hábitos saludables, solo piensan en reforzar sus creencias intentando que los demás hagan lo mismo que ellos.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jul 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> *A estas alturas de hilo, no te da verguenza hacer comentarios como ese? se supone que tu vienes aquí de experto dando lecciones? y tienes los cojones de sacar de conclusión que entre comer carne y bollería es más sano comer carne..., por lo que todos a comer carne.., a ver si la gente se va dando cuenta de que ciertos foreros no tienen la menor intención de fomentar hábitos saludables, solo piensan en reforzar sus creencias intentando que los demás hagan lo mismo que ellos.*



Yo creo que verguenza tendría que dar decir que la bollería es igual de sana o perjudicial que la carne.

El mayor problema de la carne es que el animal haya sido tratado con mayor o menor cantidad de fármacos y más o menos peligrosos pero aún así sería menos perjudicial que los productos de bollería que lees la lista de ingredientes y parece la lista de los reyes visigodos con todo lleno de nombres a cual más raro, hasta los que entendemos algo de esos nombres raros (no todos porque eso es imposible) nos quedamos tal que así cuando lo leemos ::

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (19 Jul 2017)

Que sí que sí, que es una comparación muy justa y la conclusión irreblatible....


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jul 2017)

Bollería industrial = bosta de vaca
Carne industrial = cagarruta de cabra

Ordenar las heces por idoneidad de consumo se me hace un tanto absurdo. Pero puestos a hacerlo, la bollería industrial es ciertamente mucho más perjudicial que la carne industrial, pero de lejos.

El tema es que, mientras que la carne presenta un espectro (desde la burguer meat de cartulina hasta la carne de pasto ecológica, pasando, por ejemplo, por la carne de animales estabulados sin procesar, que no es buena-buena pero que tiene un pase), la bollería no hay por dónde cogerla, ni siquiera la buena (porque hasta un tortel de harina ecológica fermentada y cabello de ángel de calabazas silvestres, va a ir hasta las trancas de azúcar).


----------



## malibux (19 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Puede ser lo que dices que yo haya tenido muy mala suerte en esta vida y me hayan tocado siempre a mí los peores médicos, los peores policías, los peores militares en la mili, los peores funcionarios judiciales, los peores funcionarios de la Administración, etc etc o también puede ser gremialismo por tu parte y la de ellos. Y precisamente el de los médicos es uno de los gremios con más fama de cerrados donde se defienden entre ellos a ultranza.
> 
> 40 pacientes en 6 horas de consulta saldría a casi 10 minutos el paciente. Contando con los pacientes crónicos que solo van a por las recetas correspondientes y a los que despachas en mucho menos tiempo, bien administrado en circunstancias normales sobraría hasta tiempo.
> 
> ...




A ver que no quiero extenderme porque esto es ya totalmente off-topic respecto al hilo, pero muchas veces y más en este foro tenéis una concepción un poco "mágica" del mundo médico. Algunos para bien (somos unos ángeles) y otros para mal (somos unos vendidos a las farmacéuticas y lo disfrutamos en las Seychelles). Obviamente, somos profesionales como cualquier otro y hay tantos matices como la escala de grises. Y las recomendaciones que suelen seguir la mayoría de médicos se rigen por la medicina basada en evidencia, artículos y metaanálisis como bien sabrás. Que esas tendencias estén influenciadas en parte por la farmaindustria, probablemente sí. Pero, ahora te pregunto a ti, ¿te vas a poner a recetar o recomendar algo que no hay nada probado o la mayor parte de la evidencia escrita va en contra? Pues no majo, porque ya que no pagan demasiado, encima no vas a tentar a la suerte de ir a juicios y que te demanden. Que no sabéis lo fácil que es denunciar un acto médico. 

Y respecto a que yo sea un mal médico, pues mira, antepongo la opinión de mis pacientes y la gente que me conoce frente a la de alguien anónimo por internet que parece que todo el mundo está en contra suya.

P.D: pero ya me basta con ver tus cálculos de visitas de pacientes diarios para darme cuenta que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es ser médico. Que nos pongan 50 al día que nos quejamos por quejar ::


----------



## Luizmi (19 Jul 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Bollería industrial = bosta de vaca
> Carne industrial = cagarruta de cabra
> 
> Ordenar las heces por idoneidad de consumo se me hace un tanto absurdo. Pero puestos a hacerlo, la bollería industrial es ciertamente mucho más perjudicial que la carne industrial, pero de lejos.
> ...



pensé que no haria falta explicarlo, no es que en general la carne sea mejor que la bolleria, es que no puedes sacar de conclusión que se tenga que comer más carne por el hecho de que la otra parte sea peor, es una manipulación obvia y tan clara que produce entre pena y asco..., el que no lo vea...

Es como si digo "comer piedras es peor para los dientes que comer chuches", la conclusión es que hay que comer más chuches.

Lo dicho, pena por toda la gente que no se da cuenta de estas manipulaciones y hace caso a ciertos personajes...


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Jul 2017)

que a lo mejor esos neardhentales comían cereales porque no encontraban ya carne...


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Jul 2017)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Primero me dices que es falso y luego me das la razón diciendo que lso cereales han sido seleccionados. Bien. La harina refinada actual lleva menos de 100 años siendo consumida.Lo de atacar otros comentarios que no te gustan llamándolos "subnormaladas" hace ver el nivel de madurez que tienes..
> 
> "Las partes de mayor valor nutritivo del grano de trigo (salvado y germen) se eliminan en el refinado de las harinas blancas. De hecho, la harina refinada es prácticamente puro almidón, y cuanto más fina y blanca es, dispone de menor cantidad de fibra, vitaminas y minerales, además de presentar una mayor superficie de almidón a las enzimas encargadas de hidrolizarlo, por lo que es transformado en glucosa muy rápidamente, teniendo un índice glucémico muy alto."
> 
> ...



Pone mil veces los mismos link, se le rebate mil veces dandole motivos por el cual no son validas sus referencias. Luego busca cualquier subnormalada en el pubmed que nunca pone lo que el quiere que ponga pero lo suelta. Lo traducimos correctamente incluso alli pone exactamente lo contrario a lo que quiere demostrar... asi hasta la nausea.

No le hagais mas caso al subnormal de Sugus por favor.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 16:36 ----------




DonCrisis dijo:


> Te he puesto por qué la harina refinada no es saludable. Y no es porque no se lelve condumiendo millones de años. No tergiverses.
> 
> Los Masai no consumían casi nada de sangre. Lo dice tu propio enlace que no te has leído: "So the diet, when measured, was not as meaty and bloody as the popular belief dictated, though it was very rich in milk." Primero dices que consumían mucha sangre y leche y luego me pones que hay datos muy poco fiables sobre su dieta. ¿Y por qué pones ese enlace?
> 
> ...



Para muestra un boton, ni se lo lee o intenta meter un link (el que sea) para ilustrar sus delirios aunque ponga lo contrario a lo que el defiende. Repito pasad de el.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 16:49 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> No sé si da igual, porque nunca pones ninguna estadística, te limitas a hacer referencias veladas a tus gurús de cabecera. Pero poner enlaces con contenido científico y datos que se puedan debatir (¡y rebatir!) eso ya, si eso, con lo que sea.
> 
> Yo ya he dicho que el hecho de que las poblaciones con una dieta muy baja en grasas tienen motivos fundados para tener poca prevalencia de cólicos biliares *independientemente del estado concreto de su vesícula y su hígado*.
> 
> ...



Genialmente explicado Smiling... pero aun vendra dentro de 3 paginas a decir que estamos en contra de los hidratos, DA IGUAL COMO SE LO EXPLIQUES.

Yo ya utilizo el termino 'refinados' como algo generico para no utilizar 'carbohidratos', aunque el titulo del hilo deja bien claro a que tipo de hidratos nos referimos, con la vana esperanza de que nuestro troll particular acabe por entenderlo.

Lo que jode es un post tan aclaratorio y bien escrito, que hasta un niño lo podria entender, y el vegano aun repetira el mismo post que puso en la pagina 10 cuando vamos ya por la 1000, como si todo lo que se le ha explicado sobre los carbohidratos REFINADOS, no fuese con el. Espera unas paginas y veras como sale con el arroz y las patatas como si aqui alguien estuviese en contra del arroz o las patatas.

Demencial...::

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 17:01 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> pensé que no haria falta explicarlo, no es que en general la carne sea mejor que la bolleria, es que no puedes sacar de conclusión que se tenga que comer más carne por el hecho de que la otra parte sea peor, es una manipulación obvia y tan clara que produce entre pena y asco..., el que no lo vea...
> 
> Es como si digo "comer piedras es peor para los dientes que comer chuches", la conclusión es que hay que comer más chuches.
> 
> Lo dicho, pena por toda la gente que no se da cuenta de estas manipulaciones y hace caso a ciertos personajes...



Pues vamos al lio, yo si afirmo que comer carne es mejor infinitamente que comer bolleria de cualquier tipo, donde esta el problema??

Para empezar las mismas calorias, ya se ha demostrado sobradamente en este hilo, de carne y de bolleria, producen de entrada un efecto totalmente contrario al problema de obesidad. 

La bolleria con todo su azucar y aditivos esta directamente relacionada con obesidad, diabetes y una lista muy larga de enfermedades.

Ahora para ilustrar su hilo tendria que poner que enfermedades estan directamente asociadas con el consumo de carne. Ni siquiera la OMS en su estudio tan famoso y mediatico pudor demostrar la relacion directa con nada. 

Ya lo hemos linkado varias veces pero todo el problema de la carne esta en LA CARNE PROCESADA, que incluye una larga lista de aditivos listados en el informe de la OMS y las enfermedades asociadas a ese ADITIVO.

Evidentemente nadie defiende en este hilo alimentarse exclusivamente de carne ya que se podria incurrir en deficiencias nutricionales y ahi estaria el problema en la falta de algunos nutrientes por no meter fruta y verdura, no directamente en la malignidad de la carne. Cosa evidente porque si la carne fuese mala nos habriamos extinguido antes de los neardentales.

No se porque le ha picado Ud el comentario del conforero. Esto esta plagado de animalistas, veganos y demas ralea si no no le encuentro explicacion.::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Jul 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que a lo mejor esos neardhentales comían cereales porque no encontraban ya carne...



En mi opinión cuando Sunwukung pone el link al artículo que habla de que los neanderthales comían cereales, nadie presta atención a lo relevante:

DA IGUAL QUE COMIERAN O NO CEREALES. ¿Por qué?

Por que al no existir NI LA AGRICULTURA ni LOS MOLINOS O EL PAN, dicho consumo tendría que ser anecdótico. Irrelevante. Coger unos granos de cereal y cocinarlos y comerlos no es lo mismo que basar la alimentación en ellos. Y para basar la alimentación en los cereales necesitas:

-Conocer la agricultura, con lo que ello conlleva (campos, arados, irrigación...).
-Conocer la siega, recolecta, almacenaje y molienda (alfarería par el almacenaje, molinos de mano, piedras de amolar, cestos para el transporte...)
-Y por último, conocer la cocción y fermentación del pan o similar.

Evidentemente nadie en el Paleolítico conocía ninguna de esas cosas como acredita el registro fósil. Todo ello llega con el Neolítico, que además, es lo que permite la formación de ciudades, etc.

Por ello me gustaría que quedara claro que DA IGUAL que en el registro haya evidencia de consumo de cereales en el paleolítico; porque dicho consumo sería anecdótico, por los motivos expresados. Digo yo que recolectarían cereales como cualquier otro vegetal, eso sí, con la particularidad de que los cereales son especialmente difíciles de digerir (de ahí que se suelan consumir molidos, fermentados y cocidos).


----------



## Luizmi (19 Jul 2017)

> pensé que no haria falta explicarlo, no es que en general la carne *NO* sea mejor que la bolleria, es que no puedes sacar de conclusión que se tenga que comer más carne por el hecho de que la otra parte sea peor, es una manipulación obvia y tan clara que produce entre pena y asco..., el que no lo vea...
> 
> Es como si digo "comer piedras es peor para los dientes que comer chuches", la conclusión es que hay que comer más chuches.
> 
> Lo dicho, pena por toda la gente que no se da cuenta de estas manipulaciones y hace caso a ciertos personajes...



Me quoteo, me faltó poner el *NO*, en general yo también pienso que "la carne" es mejor que "la bollería", pero eso no quiere decir nada, es un absurdo, también pienso que comer piedras es peor que comer chuches, pero no por ello se me ocurriría sacar de conclusión que hay que alimentarse de chuches, sería estúpido no?, pues eso es lo que ha hecho una vez más el forero experto en alimentación...

A los médicos, cuidado con sacar conclusiones de los "analisis" de muchos foreros...


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jul 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> *Me quoteo, me faltó poner el NO, en general yo también pienso que "la carne" es mejor que "la bollería", pero eso no quiere decir nada, es un absurdo, también pienso que comer piedras es peor que comer chuches, pero no por ello se me ocurriría sacar de conclusión que hay que alimentarse de chuches, sería estúpido no?, pues eso es lo que ha hecho una vez más el forero experto en alimentación...
> 
> A los médicos, cuidado con sacar conclusiones de los "analisis" de muchos foreros...*



Yo lo único que veo es que estás intentando buscar polémica gratuita con lo de las piedras, la carne y las chuches cuando no hay polémica ninguna que valga para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente porque Rauxa se refirió a que se coma carne y no a que solo comais carne que es lo que tú parece que quieres dar a entender que dijo si no me equivoco, probablemente solo para intoxicar el hilo.

Así que a descansar al ignore por troll.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 19:21 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> *que a lo mejor esos neardhentales comían cereales porque no encontraban ya carne...*



Cuando se trata de pura y llanamente subsistir como individuo y como especie el hombre como cualquier otro animal hará lo que sea necesario y si para subsistir te tienes que comer un matojo de cereales con las espigas incluidas y de postre un escarabajo pues te lo comes y para delante, porque subsistir está por encima siempre de la salud.

Yo no puedo criticar ni poner de ejemplo la nutrición ni de los neanderthales ni de los que viven en estados en guerra o en desarrollo porque probablemente ni tenían ni tienen otra cosa que llevarse a la boca y yo en su situación haría exactamente lo mismo que ellos. A quien critico es al que tiene posibilidad de elegir comer mejor y decide comer mierda.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Jul 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> En mi opinión cuando Sunwukung pone el link al artículo que habla de que los neanderthales comían cereales, nadie presta atención a lo relevante:
> 
> DA IGUAL QUE COMIERAN O NO CEREALES. ¿Por qué?
> 
> ...



Todos los datos sobre la dieta del paleolítico son anecdóticos, cuatro restos, lo demás son inferencias basadas en el clima y los prejuicios actuales, en esa comida en concreto, de esos individuos, se pusieron finos filipinos, lo dice el artículo.

Con comidas "anecdóticas" no se te forma sarro de ese alimento en los dientes, que es lo que detectaron.

Aparte de que no sólo existían humanos en zonas supuestamente congeladas, sino en otras partes del mundo con mayor abundancia de alimentos de origen vegetal. 

Lo que vosotros estáis defendiendo es que evolutivamente somos carnívoros, puesto que la mejor dieta es una cetogénica, y eso sólo se puede conseguir de manera natural sin agricultura comiendo mayormente alimentos de origen animal, ni siquiera fruta.

Y lo que se sabe es que los pueblos del paleolítico muy seguramente se hinchaban a tubérculos, granos y legumbres, fruta y miel cuando podían (que en algunos climas es casi todo el año).

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 21:12 ----------

Dietary fats and prevention of type 2 diabetes



> Many cross-sectional or case-control studies have compared dietary fat intake of diabetic patients and healthy subjects. In the multinational, multicentre study of the Mediterranean Group for the Study of Diabetes, dietary surveys were conducted in 6 countries. The results showed that recently-diagnosed diabetics had both higher relative intake of total fat and SFA from animal fat sources compared with healthy controls



smiling, lección de estadística, una cosa es la proporción de diabetes total del país, fíjate que EEUU, por ejemplo, el porcentaje es mucho mayor que la de los países que has mencionado, pero es que los que padecen diabetes, comen más grasas que los que no.

Seguro, pero al 100%, que en Egipto, China, Japón, y cualquier país donde el consumo promedio de grasa en la dieta sea pequeño, los que padecen diabetes consumen mucho más que el promedio general, seguro que también en calorías totales, ya que las personas que comen más grasas y proteínas, generalmente de la carne y huevos, son las que tienen más dinero.

Por algo la gota era la enfermedad de los ricos, no de los pobres. Por qué sería :fiufiu:.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 21:17 ----------




malibux dijo:


> A ver que no quiero extenderme porque esto es ya totalmente off-topic respecto al hilo, pero muchas veces y más en este foro tenéis una concepción un poco "mágica" del mundo médico. Algunos para bien (somos unos ángeles) y otros para mal (somos unos vendidos a las farmacéuticas y lo disfrutamos en las Seychelles). Obviamente, somos profesionales como cualquier otro y hay tantos matices como la escala de grises. Y las recomendaciones que suelen seguir la mayoría de médicos se rigen por la medicina basada en evidencia, artículos y metaanálisis como bien sabrás. Que esas tendencias estén influenciadas en parte por la farmaindustria, probablemente sí. Pero, ahora te pregunto a ti, ¿te vas a poner a recetar o recomendar algo que no hay nada probado o la mayor parte de la evidencia escrita va en contra? Pues no majo, porque ya que no pagan demasiado, encima no vas a tentar a la suerte de ir a juicios y que te demanden. Que no sabéis lo fácil que es denunciar un acto médico.
> 
> Y respecto a que yo sea un mal médico, pues mira, antepongo la opinión de mis pacientes y la gente que me conoce frente a la de alguien anónimo por internet que parece que todo el mundo está en contra suya.
> 
> P.D: pero ya me basta con ver tus cálculos de visitas de pacientes diarios para darme cuenta que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es ser médico. Que nos pongan 50 al día que nos quejamos por quejar ::



en lo de la cantidad de pacientes tienes toda la razón. Por otro lado como un médico se preocupe de verdad por sus pacientes y le dé por no sobremedicar y buscar alternativas menos invasivas (hierbas, cambio de hábitos alimentarios, recomendar paciencia al paciente y no dar un medicamento por un catarrillo, etc), se puede buscar un problema.

Yo sé de un médico de ambulatorio que lo relegaron, aún con las quejas de todos sus pacientes que estaban muy contentos con su servicio.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 21:26 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Es la primera vez que te leo decir algo así. :| ¿Qué te ha llevado a cambiar de opinión? ¿Qué es para ti un "exceso"? ¿El poner en la BASE de la pirámide oficial las harinas te parece suficiente "exceso"?
> 
> Respecto al resto de lo que comentas, por enésima vez:
> 
> ...



no seas peliculero lo llevo diciendo desde el principio, nadie que conozca las tablas de nutrición, esas qué os suenan de oídas, puede defender un consumo desmedido de azúcar (unos gramos al día a lo más). 

Lo de las harinas, con o sin gluten, es algo más debatible.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=15315902&postcount=843

en mis primeras participaciones, creo, mensaje 843



> Además de que en general puedo estar de acuerdo con el tema de no comer harinas y azúcar, pero la propaganda low carb no la trago y es del todo anticientífica (lo de dietas bajas en carbos para todos)


----------



## boogie boom (19 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Lo que vosotros estáis defendiendo es que evolutivamente somos carnívoros, puesto que la mejor dieta es una cetogénica, y eso sólo se puede conseguir de manera natural sin agricultura comiendo mayormente alimentos de origen animal, ni siquiera fruta.
> 
> Y lo que se sabe es que los pueblos del paleolítico muy seguramente se hinchaban a tubérculos, granos y legumbres, fruta y miel cuando podían blab blab...



Ha vuelto a hacerlo. Es como si no entendiese nada de lo que se dice aquí. Supongo que confundirá cetogenica con paleo. O solo quiere confundir al personal. 

En definitiva no puede ser más cansino, ni parecer más retrasado.


----------



## Indignado (20 Jul 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Grasas de calidad: oliva y derivados, coco, aguacate, frutos secos, pescado azul, huevos ecológicos...



No deja de ser curioso que por una parte nos digan que el pescado azul es saludable pero las grasas saturadas y el colesterol nos va a matar ienso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Jul 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Ha vuelto a hacerlo. Es como si no entendiese nada de lo que se dice aquí. Supongo que confundirá cetogenica con paleo. O solo quiere confundir al personal.
> 
> En definitiva no puede ser más cansino, ni parecer más retrasado.



Yo ya lo di por imposible hace tiempo, esta trastornado.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 00:59 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> No deja de ser curioso que por una parte nos digan que el pescado azul es saludable pero las grasas saturadas y el colesterol nos va a matar ienso:



Esquees muy dificil quitarse de la cabeza los viejos paradigmas, para cualquier persona pero creo que mas a los medicos que se han formado en esas ideas, y lo digo desde el respeto, ya que ha entrado cuestionandose cosas y argumentado otras cosa que se agradece.

Sobre las grasas saturadas de origen natural (no trans ni hidrogenadas) hay suficientes estudios (hechos por medicos) con amplias muestras de poblacion que invitan a pensar que no hay ningun problema con las grasas saturadas. Cosa totalmente logica porque siempre han formado parte de la nutricion humana.

En el hilo de los estudios hay datos de sobra para sacar conclusiones.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> smiling, lección de estadística, una cosa es la proporción de diabetes total del país, fíjate que EEUU, por ejemplo, el porcentaje es mucho mayor que la de los países que has mencionado, pero es que los que padecen diabetes, comen más grasas que los que no.
> 
> Seguro, pero al 100%, que en Egipto, China, Japón, y cualquier país donde el consumo promedio de grasa en la dieta sea pequeño, los que padecen diabetes consumen mucho más que el promedio general, seguro que también en calorías totales, ya que las personas que comen más grasas y proteínas, generalmente de la carne y huevos, son las que tienen más dinero.
> 
> Por algo la gota era la enfermedad de los ricos, no de los pobres. Por qué sería :fiufiu:.



Lecciones de estadística me va usted a dar a mí, menuda guasa tiene.

La primera lección que hay que aprenderse es la de no inventarse datos. Yo no tengo datos sobre la variabilidad de la dieta en torno a la media, ni sobre la distribución de la diabetes en función de dicha variabilidad, y como no los tengo, NO ME LOS INVENTO.

Lo que yo veo es que hay países donde el consumo medio de grasa es bajo, y la incidencia de diabetes es alta, como Egipto. ¿Me está diciendo que ese 20% de diabéticos egipcios son en realidad ricos que acaparan casi todo el consumo de grasas del país? Pues sí que hay ricos en Egipto...

Y lo que veo, también, es que hay países donde el consumo medio de grasa es alto y la incidencia de diabetes es baja, como Suiza ¿Me está diciendo que ese 5% de diabéticos suizos acapara la mayoría de ese 40% de grasas de media, y el resto en realidad come una dieta baja o muy baja en grasas? Porque para que así fuera, me da que ese 5% tendría que comer más de un 100% de grasa, cosa que obviamente es imposible.

Y luego, como de costumbre, trae un enlace a un paper *que no se ha leído* del que extrae el párrafo *que usted cree que apoya su postura*, pero que en el contexto del paper completo, de hecho, no tiene nada que ver *o incluso la rebate*.

En este caso, el paper que trae no habla de cantidad total de grasas y diabetes, sino de las distintas proporciones de distintos tipos de grasa (¡a cantidad total constante!) y diabetes.

Y concluye (pásmese) que, salvo las grasas trans, no se aprecia correlación directa entre un aumento del consumo de grasa y un descenso de la sensibilidad a la insulina. O sea que, lo siento, pero agua.

En un triple mortal con tirabuzón, el paper también señala que estudios poblacionales relacionan INVERSAMENTE el consumo de grasas provinientes de los LÁCTEOS (= grasa animal) y el desarrollo de diabetes tipo 2. Es decir, que a más mantequilla, más queso y más leche, menos diabetes ¿Cómo se queda?

ITEM MÁS: para su información, la gota es una enfermedad GENÉTICA cuya expresión requiere, es verdad, de consumo de alimentos ricos en ácido úrico.
La gota era la enfermedad de los ricos porque sólo los que padecían ese defecto genético Y eran ricos la sufrían.

A día de hoy, la gota sigue siendo anecdótica pese a que todo quisque come carne roja y marisco.

Es que no da usted una...

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 09:00 ----------

COMBO FINISH: no, la prevalencia de la diabetes en los AMERICANOS no es mayor que la de los EGIPCIOS: un "mero" 9,1%, _peanuts_ comparado con el 20% egipcio


----------



## veraburbu (20 Jul 2017)

*Las hipótesis del colesterol y calorías han muerto, es tiempo de centrarse en el verdarero culpable: la resistencia a la insulina.*

Este artículo parace que ha sido elaborado leyendo este hilo: tasa de colesterol no es significativa, las calorías no cuentan, las grasas saturadas no son malas, el azúcar es malo, no tomar estatinas, el problema es la resistencia a la insulina... Y lo escriben en el pharmaceutical-journal...

The cholesterol and calorie hypotheses are both dead


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Lo que vosotros estáis defendiendo es que evolutivamente somos carnívoros, puesto que la mejor dieta es una cetogénica, y eso sólo se puede conseguir de manera natural sin agricultura comiendo mayormente alimentos de origen animal, ni siquiera fruta.



Tienes que ser troll

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 09:51 ----------




veraburbu dijo:


> *Las hipótesis del colesterol y calorías han muerto, es tiempo de centrarse en el verdarero culpable: la resistencia a la insulina.*
> 
> Este artículo parace que ha sido elaborado leyendo este hilo: tasa de colesterol no es significativa, las calorías no cuentan, las grasas saturadas no son malas, el azúcar es malo, no tomar estatinas, el problema es la resistencia a la insulina... Y lo escriben en el pharmaceutical-journal...
> 
> The cholesterol and calorie hypotheses are both dead



Impresionante, este artículo viene a confirmar exactamente las tesis más relevantes que se han ido manejando en este hilo. Por cierto que lo publica el Pharmaceutical Journal, el diario oficial de la Real Sociedad de Farmacia del Reino Unido, fundado en 1841. 

Señalo lo que me parece más relevante:



> There also appears to be no clear reduction in coronary heart disease mortality in western European countries from statins for primary and secondary prevention



Vamos, que las estatinas "bajan" el colesterol... Pero no reducen la mortalidad. Genius! Lo que se ha venido diciendo.



> Given that statins can give the illusion of CVD protection, predispose the development of type 2 diabetes in up to 1 in 50 patients taking these drugs, and cause reversible side effects in up to 29% of users, stopping statins may paradoxically ‘save more lives’ and improve quality of life in those taking them



Uffff eso ya es salvaje. BOOM!



> Current thinking about obesity and related diseases holds that quantifying calories is the principal concern and target for intervention. The basis for this directive is that consumed calories, regardless of their sources, are equivalent; i.e. ‘a calorie is a calorie’. Rather, a focus on the sources of those calories consumed (i.e. processed versus real food) and on the metabolic changes that result from consuming foods of different types needs to be addressed[26]. In particular, calorie-focused thinking is inherently biased against high-fat foods, many of which appear to be protective against obesity and the diseases of metabolic syndrome, and supportive of refined starch and sugar replacements, which are clearly detrimental, and exclusive of their calories and effects on weight gain



Aquí cuestionan la teoría de las calorías, de la misma manera que se ha cuestionado en el hilo. Vamos bien, vamos bien, joder.



> We propose that insulin resistance is the most important predictor of CVD and type 2 diabetes



¡Coño! Igual que yo. :|



> Excessive consumption of refined carbohydrates (especially sugar) and the resultant glycaemic load can overwhelm hepatic mechanisms that regulate the body’s blood glucose levels[35]. Evidence surrounding the use of low carbohydrate, high fat diets for the prevention and treatment of CVD, type 2 diabetes, and obesity is accumulating[36]. Unfortunately, other than Brazil, there has been little change to any nation’s dietary guidelines, which continue to recommend a low fat diet, which often results in diets high in refined carbohydrates (especially sugar).



Estoy convencido de haber dicho ESTO literalmente incontables veces. ienso:

Bueno Sunwukung qué te parece el artículo, ¿también es un invento desquiciado de los "gurús paleocarnistas"? ¿Hola? ¿Holaaaa?

::


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *Lo que vosotros estáis defendiendo es que evolutivamente somos carnívoros, puesto que la mejor dieta es una cetogénica, y eso sólo se puede conseguir de manera natural sin agricultura comiendo mayormente alimentos de origen animal, ni siquiera fruta.
> 
> Y lo que se sabe es que los pueblos del paleolítico muy seguramente se hinchaban a tubérculos, granos y legumbres, fruta y miel cuando podían (que en algunos climas es casi todo el año)*



Yo lo que defiendo porque es de cajón es que el hombre no es carnívoro ni herbívoro sino omnívoro y la mejor alimentación para él es comer de las dos cosas.

Yo como productos vegetales en cantidad como verduras, hortalizas, frutos secos y también algunas frutas, miel, aceite de oliva, semillas, etc etc. Aquí el problema que ya nos conocemos es que no coma pan, galletas, etc y otros productos vegetales que a mí no me aportan nada que no me aporten los otros y además pueden ser nocivos para mi salud, por lo tanto lo deshecho.

Ese es el único problema que tienes tú y los demás como tú y por eso insistís tanto en lo de la carne y la panceta y ocultais que como un montón de vegetales y frutos secos cuando lo sabeis de sobra porque lo habré dicho ya un millón de veces en este hilo y en otros sitios.

La única explicación es que teneis que tener intereses en la industria del pan y la bollería industrial porque de otra manera no se explica tanta insistencia con lo de la carne, la panceta, dieta cetogénica y demás historias. Si, aquí hay gente que sigue la dieta cetogénica pero son una ínfima minoría comparada con los que no la hacemos pero eso te da igual y tienes que meternos a todos en un mismo saco porque lo que si nos une es que no comemos pan y ese es tu único problema, que no comemos pan y similares.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Jul 2017)

yo si como pan, no a diario ni como antes una barra entera, pero de centeno cien por cien.

por lo demás, como zapatitos.

tengo cero grasa en la barriga o cualquier otra parte.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Jul 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Tienes que ser troll
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 09:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Artículo muy importante, deberíais abrir un hilo especial con él haciendo un resumen en castellano.


----------



## boogie boom (20 Jul 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo si como pan, no a diario ni como antes una barra entera, pero de centeno cien por cien.
> 
> por lo demás, como zapatitos.
> 
> tengo cero grasa en la barriga o cualquier otra parte.



Yo también, pero me lo hago yo con una panificadora, espelta 100% integral. Y como patatas y arroz cuando me da la gana, me encanta cocinar mis paellitas y mis estofados de carne con patatas, mis lentejas y fabada en olla lenta...

Pero Sugus seguirá diciendo que todo el mundo del hilo es carnívoro y que odiamos cualquier cosa que no sea la carne roja.

Lo que decimos, a ver si le queda claro, es que si tienes un problema de resistencia a la insulina, y *lo tiene una gran parte de la población*, sería bastante beneficioso hacer una dieta cetogénica por un tiempo hasta que se revierta el problema. Me consta que ya muchos médicos y cirujanos (semanas antes de hacer una operación importante) lo empiezan a aconsejar. Simplemente es una receta que SIRVE Y MUY BIEN.

Yo era gordito. Bastante grasa abdominal, y mucho más visceral. Forma de cuerpo tipo pera. Fue empezar una dieta sin pan y azúcar ni refrescos y solo un poco de calistenia en casa, al principio quitar todos los cereales y gluten, y cambiar el cuerpo de una forma espectacular. En mi círculo no se lo creían. No se creían que fuera así de fácil. Ni se lo creerán; es muy difícil que entiendan algo tan simple, tienen otras mierdas grabado a fuego en sus cabecitas.

Y por eso mismo algo entiendo al retrasado de Sugus. Te entiendo Sugus, de verdad. Pero no molestes más.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Jul 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> *yo si como pan, no a diario ni como antes una barra entera, pero de centeno cien por cien.
> 
> por lo demás, como zapatitos.
> 
> tengo cero grasa en la barriga o cualquier otra parte.*



Cada uno tenemos nuestros vicios que tampoco somos curas, los míos la paella, la tortilla de patatas y las croquetas que hace la parienta que me pongo tibio los fines de semana. Y de vez en cuando algún bollo, bizcocho o galletas que le echas cualquier mierda para edulcorarlo pero como muy poquito porque el dulce no me entra.

De lo que se trata es de llevar un control la mayor parte del tiempo, después si te escapas alguna vez pues es normal y tampoco es problema si la mayor parte del tiempo comes lo mejor que te sea posible.

Saludos.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (20 Jul 2017)

Os recomiendo la crema agria que venden en el alcampo para tomar de postre. Esta buenisima y solo 3 g de azucar / 100 g.

Tienen dos marcas creo, la mas barata es una alemana. Es la unica tarrina alemana que tienen en la seccion de natas liquidas.

Yo la compre para una receta y me la he acabado comiendo a a palo seco.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jul 2017)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consu...demia-diabetes-y-obesidad-debate-abierto.html


----------



## Rauxa (25 Jul 2017)

Recién llego de 9 días de vacaciones a Menorca. Obviamente he pecado todo lo que he podido y más. 

La idea era hartarme en el desayuno, no comer en el mediodía y luego cenar. 
Decir que me levantaba con 0 hambre. Pero el puto hotel era caro de los cojones, así que a tomar viento el ayuno matutino. Que soy catalán y que había que amortizar el precio...

Desayuno. Buffet libre, con todo lo habido y por haber. Hago varios rounds:
- Café solo. Tortilla y bacon. :baba:
- Pan de molde con mantequilla. ienso:
- Bollería: ensaimadas, croissants, galletas... :abajo:
- Bollería again. :abajo::abajo::abajo: Me como la tortilla y el bacon sin hambre y al tercer round con el chute de azúcar, ya me como hasta la camarera. Me abstuve de comer porras, churros y demás guarrerías premium.
- Y último round: frutita. Por lo del remordimiento de conciencia. :rolleye:

Eso cada día de los 9.
Termino de desayunar, voy a la habitación balanceándome y al baño directamente. Más que retortijones, era pesadez. Al menos no he tenido el tapón que me impedía ir al baño 3 días seguidos, que es lo que me pasa cuando peco en exceso.

Piscinita 3-4 horas. Agua-volley y poca cosa más. Me baja algo la hinchazón abdominal.
Cojo el coche y nos vamos a alguna cala. Andamos algo hasta llegar a alguna cala. No como nada, como mucho un café solo con hielo. A las 7-8 de la tarde, nos vamos a algun pueblecito, a andar un poco y cenamos a las 8-9 de la noche.
Siempre algo de pescado, ensalada...pero con alguna fritura o pan por ahí. Digamos un 75% paleo. Y luego claro, el postre . Heladito o ensaimada de sobrasada o cualquier delicatessen de estas... :baba:

Pues 9 días así. Me ha salvado que no he comido nada de 10 am a 9pm aprox. Más de 10 horas de ayuno. 

Hoy he llegado. Peso 2 kilos más. O sea, hemos salvado los muebles.
Hoy he hecho el último desayuno de buffet, pecando algo menos, pero a esta hora aún no he comido.
La idea es hacer un gran ayuno. Como mucho he hecho ayunos de 24 horas, pero esta vez creo que lo superaré.
De momento 0 hambre. La idea es mañana no desayunar y no comer. Y cenar. O sea, que sería un ayuno de 34 horas aprox.
Seguramente será difícil pq estos días he abusado mucho de las harinas y azúcares. Si veo que tengo mucha hambre seguramente durante la tarde ya comeré algo. 

Ya os contaré. De momento 2 kilos más. Seguramente mañana por la mañana ya habré bajado algo más. A ver cuanto tarda mi cuerpo a volver a su peso "normal" de estos últimos tiempos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jul 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Recién llego de 9 días de vacaciones a Menorca. Obviamente he pecado todo lo que he podido y más.
> 
> La idea era hartarme en el desayuno, no comer en el mediodía y luego cenar.
> Decir que me levantaba con 0 hambre. Pero el puto hotel era caro de los cojones, así que a tomar viento el ayuno matutino. Que soy catalán y que había que amortizar el precio...
> ...



Nueve dias no es mucho esa es la suerte que las fiestas no suelen durar mucho mas. 

A mi me paso algo parecido en semana santa y en una semana vuelta al orden. Lo de ayunar recien llegado no me gusta nada, se nota demasiado ese jodido efecto del cuerpo pidiendo azucar.

Lo mio no fue tan heavy porque ni de coña me entra a mi un croisant o similar, pero cervezas y cubatas cuatro dias hacen un efecto parecido.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jul 2017)

Estoy en mi segundo dia de ayuno, y lo estoy pasando mal, pero hasta el mediodia no toca reenganche a la comida, un gazpacho, verdura y un filete de pollo de corral.

Tengo el firme proposito de no volver a las harinas ni el azucar.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Jul 2017)

¿Os habéis dado cuenta que Elmastonto no entra a este hilo desde el 21 de junio?

Espero que sea debido que sea a que el 19 y 20 de Junio intenté demostrar que su defensa a muerte del azúcar no parecía ser altruista y espontáneo. Y que el tono de sus intervenciones podía incluso debilitar el discurso de las azucareras.

Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? - Página 962

¿A ver si va a resultar que las corporaciones nos leen más lo que pensamos? Ya me pasó con Fray Guillermo, informar de sus "espontáneas defensas de Iberdrola a las 6 de la mañana" y dejar de postear durante varios meses, fue todo uno.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta que Elmastonto no entra a este hilo desde el 21 de junio?
> 
> Espero que sea debido que sea a que el 19 y 20 de Junio intenté demostrar que su defensa a muerte del azúcar no parecía ser altruista y espontáneo. Y que el tono de sus intervenciones podía incluso debilitar el discurso de las azucareras.
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta el mundo de la economía, bolsa, inversiones... y tengo la certeza de que los fondos de inversión, grandes compañías... tienen a gente que se dedica a participar en foros de economía para calentar valores y así provocar que la gente compre un determinado valor. Siempre son los mismos y los administradores de los foros no paran de bloquear a estos calientavalores. Son 3 o 4 grandes foros de economia y si yo soy propietario de una empresa "pequeña" que cotice en bolsa, no me cuesta nada tener a un par de negros que entren en esos 3 foros para postear lo buena que es la empresa y lo grandes que son sus expectativas. Son acciones baratas y rápidas de hacer y a corto plazo la empresa se puede ver muy beneficiada.

Pues con el tema alimentario igual. Nestlé, Danone, Kellog's...con los millones que se gastan en publicidad, seguro que dedican unos pocos de miles de euros al año, en participar en foros, para contar las bondades del azúcar y de sus productos. De forma muy sutil, indirectamente...
Tampoco hay tantos foros como Burbuja. Y este tipo de hilos son muy leídos. Y aportan su granito de arena. Luego miras floreros como "elmastonto" y ves cuando entra, cuando no entra, cuando postea... en fin.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Jul 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta que Elmastonto no entra a este hilo desde el 21 de junio?
> 
> Espero que sea debido que sea a que el 19 y 20 de Junio intenté demostrar que su defensa a muerte del azúcar no parecía ser altruista y espontáneo. Y que el tono de sus intervenciones podía incluso debilitar el discurso de las azucareras.
> 
> ...



Curioso cuanto menos.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Jul 2017)

Elmastonto ha sido derroido. Su chulesco modo de proceder no era el más indicado para conseguir que los ex-yonkis volvieran al redil. Abogó por una reencarnación más modosita.


----------



## sada (26 Jul 2017)

ayer hice mi ayuno de 24 horas yuhuuu no pensé que fuese tan fácil
desayuné a las 11 2 lonchas de panceta fresca; café con leche de almendras y nata y cacao 0, 1 salchicha, y un revuelto de huevos.
ya no comí ni cené ayer y hoy desayuné nuevamente a las 11.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2017)

Pues ya han pasado casi 32 horas de ayuno. Y sin problema A la hora de la comida, cuando mi pareja estaba preparando su comida, me ha entrado un pequeño bajón, pero nada, he aguantado perfectamente. A eso de las 9 me prepararé la cena:
- tortilla de 2 huevos con bacon. Todo ecológico
- Olivas 
- Boquerones en vinagre
- Fruta + anacardos

Me acabo de pesar. 
Si ayer, al llegar de vacaciones, pesaba 2 kilos de más, hoy peso sólo 0,5 kgs de más. O sea, he perdido 1'5 kg en estas 32 horas de ayuno. Obviamente me siento más deshinchado. Algo vacío por dentro pq ya son bastantes horas sin comer, pero me siento ligero (recuerdo que vengo de 9 días de hartarme de harinas, azúcares, bollería...).

Mañana ya volveré a la rutina normal de solo comer y cenar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> ayer hice mi ayuno de 24 horas yuhuuu no pensé que fuese tan fácil
> desayuné a las 11 2 lonchas de panceta fresca; café con leche de almendras y nata y cacao 0, 1 salchicha, y un revuelto de huevos.
> ya no comí ni cené ayer y hoy desayuné nuevamente a las 11.



Pues sada tienes en tu mano un arma de destruccion masiva.

Yo estaba orbitando dos o tres kilos por encima del peso objetivo que para mi son 85-86 kilos. Llegue con facilidad con paleo estricta y despues meti patatas y algun bocata. En mi caso el despiporre de fiestas me mete siempre esos dos o tres kilos de mas y ahi se quedan unos meses.

Ni se me notan para mi altura pero esta semana me he propuesto derroirlos. Aqui hablamos ya de ajuste fino y para ello los ayunos son brutales. Tres dias de ayuno 24h una sola comida al dia y mi bascula dice que he bajado ya dos kilos. A final de semana haciendo mis dos comidas diarias espero ver el limite esperado.

Nunca habia hecho tres dias seguidos pero en mi caso en realidad no me cuesta nada.

Mete un dia a la semana si puedes y comenta los resultados al final de un mes.


----------



## angou (26 Jul 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues ya han pasado casi 32 horas de ayuno. Y sin problema A la hora de la comida, cuando mi pareja estaba preparando su comida, me ha entrado un pequeño bajón, pero nada, he aguantado perfectamente. A eso de las 9 me prepararé la cena:
> - tortilla de 2 huevos con bacon. Todo ecológico
> - Olivas
> - Boquerones en vinagre
> ...



Me alegro mucho de tu mejoría. Está claro que cuando al cuerpo se le deja de suministrar porquerías, se nota su modo mantenimiento una barbaridad.

Sé que ésto no te pilla de nuevas, pero procura no comentar tu ayuno de 32 horas a la gente "normal", o podrían escandalizarse y llamarte suicida


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2017)

angou dijo:


> Me alegro mucho de tu mejoría. Está claro que cuando al cuerpo se le deja de suministrar porquerías, se nota su modo mantenimiento una barbaridad.
> 
> Sé que ésto no te pilla de nuevas, pero procura no comentar tu ayuno de 32 horas a la gente "normal", o podrían escandalizarse y llamarte suicida



Yo como mucho he hecho ayunos de 24 horas (sobre todo después de una boda o algo así). Sino, simplemente lo que hago son ayunos de 16 horas (no desayuno). Mi entorno ya saben que lo hago y no se extrañan. 
Nunca he dicho a nadie que haga ayunos. De hecho, una persona adicta y dependiente de los azúcares y harinas, no le puedes decir que ayune de un día para otro. Sufrirá...
Alguien que siga un poco los preceptos paleo, verá como sin querer empieza a comer menos veces al día. Ahí, es cuando se puede empezar a implementar algun ayuno.
En 10 años mi cuerpo ha cambiado bastante (para bien), y la gente que hace años que conozco saben lo que hay. Eso sí, a la gente que conozco de un tiempo para acá, les puedo contar el tema de bajar harinas y azúcares, pero el tema ayuno me lo guardo para mi :rolleye:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jul 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Estoy en mi segundo dia de ayuno, y lo estoy pasando mal, pero hasta el mediodia no toca reenganche a la comida, un gazpacho, verdura y un filete de pollo de corral.
> 
> Tengo el firme proposito de no volver a las harinas ni el azucar.



Con ese notable déficit de grasas naturales volverá usted a las harinas y al azúcar, no se trata de pasar hambre, ni siquiera con el ayuno intermitente, que prácticamente viene dado...


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jul 2017)

El ayuno es simplemente una maravilla, de verdad que es un remedio frente a enfermedades q ni imaginamos

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Jul 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Con ese notable déficit de grasas naturales volverá usted a las harinas y al azúcar, no se trata de pasar hambre, ni siquiera con el ayuno intermitente, que prácticamente viene dado...



enésima cita defendiendo dietas altas en grasas, porque cómo se va a comer un 10%,20% de grasas naturales, no vaya a ser que uno se desnutra :XX:

Si paleo no es necesariamente una distribución concreta de macronutrientes, ¿por qué estáis todo el día recomendando ENCARECIDAMENTE consumir muchas grasas y proteínas (animales)?

¿cuál es el porcentaje MÍNIMO de calorías de las grasas que se debería consumir? 

alguna vez ya he citado los mensajitos de que no más de "3 piezas de fruta, no te vayas a pasar con los carbohidratos" (y eso que son los "naturales") ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> enésima cita defendiendo dietas altas en grasas, porque cómo se va a comer un 10%,20% de grasas naturales, no vaya a ser que uno se desnutra :XX:
> 
> Si paleo no es necesariamente una distribución concreta de macronutrientes, ¿por qué estáis todo el día recomendando ENCARECIDAMENTE consumir muchas grasas y proteínas (animales)?
> 
> ...



Mentiroso y rastrero manipulador jajajaja

Aceite de oliva virgen...vegetal
Aguacates...vegetal
Aceite de coco...vegetal
Frutos secos...vegetal
Cacao puro...vegetal

Eso forma parte del 50% de calorias de cualquier paleo de pro.

Luego si tomas jamon o una chuleta pues lleva su grasa pero evidentemente en una cantidad infima comparado con las vegetales.

Eso si sugus si cojo un buen jamon iberico de un griton de jotas me pongo fino, pero eso no me da el bolsillo para todos los dias.

Recoge tu OWNED y vete a tomar tus pastillitas.


Pd. Aqui no hay cantidades maximas ni minimas pero los paleo vegetarianos que conozco toman cantidades parecidas pero sin carne. La energia o la sacas del azucar o la sacas de las grasas haz tus cuentas.


----------



## walda (26 Jul 2017)

Yo el problema que le veo al ayuno es el tema del estreñimiento. Un ayuno de 24 horas a la semana puede estar bien pero más ya no, que una vez probé a hacerlo un día sí y otro no y me fue mal. Otra cosa es si te suplementas con fibra o algo así


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mentiroso y rastrero manipulador jajajaja
> 
> Aceite de oliva virgen...vegetal
> Aguacates...vegetal
> ...



Yo ya ni me molesto en contestar al troll!::


----------



## Indignado (26 Jul 2017)

Creo que nos leen y suponemos un peligro para intereses de ciertos grupos ienso:

Así es como los lobbies han arruinado tu alimentación

Un medio generalista diciendo exactamente lo que decimos aquí .... ¿Casualidad?


----------



## DonCrisis (26 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> enésima cita defendiendo dietas altas en grasas, porque cómo se va a comer un 10%,20% de grasas naturales, no vaya a ser que uno se desnutra :XX:
> 
> Si paleo no es necesariamente una distribución concreta de macronutrientes, ¿por qué estáis todo el día recomendando ENCARECIDAMENTE consumir muchas grasas y proteínas (animales)?
> 
> ...



Dice que tiene un déficit de grasas (totalmente necesarias, por cierto), no que defienda una dieta alta en grasas.

No sé cual es tu problema, pero ensuciar así el hilo para joder da bastante lástima. Dedícate a dar una vuelta por un parque, échate novia, búscate un hobby, pero por favor no gastes tu tiempo en trolear. Es lo más triste que una persona puede hacer. Hazte un favor a ti mismo y déjalo.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mentiroso y rastrero manipulador jajajaja
> 
> Aceite de oliva virgen...vegetal
> Aguacates...vegetal
> ...



que ouned ni qué mierdas anglosajonas, si el 50% de las calorías de una dieta está constituida por esta lista de alimentos, están comiendo una dieta MUY MUY alta en grasas, de mínimo el 40% y de ahí para arriba.

Yo llevé una dieta así y me fue como el culo. Hay decenas de personas que no pueden llevar esa dieta, adelgaces o no.

Menuda confesión, y luego el ouneado soy yo :XX: y os extrañáis de que los que leen el hilo escriban mensajes concluyendo que los carbohidratos son el demonio, CUALQUIER TIPO.

En fin.

Si a VOSOTROS os sienta bien comer tanta grasa, pues perfecto, pero ir sentando cátedra de que es la dieta ideal para todos o la mayoría, contra las evidencias, y decir que comer muchos carbohidratos (a la postre es cualquiera, no me vengáis con la falacia del azúcar y los refinados, no me hagáis buscar lo de no pasarse con la fruta : vas a generar diabetes, vas a engordar (encima independientemente de las calorías totales), que no se puede adelgazar con una dieta alta en carbohidratos, y todas las burradísimas que estáis soltando..., es de necios.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que ouned ni qué mierdas anglosajonas, si el 50% de las calorías de una dieta está constituida por esta lista de alimentos, están comiendo una dieta MUY MUY alta en grasas, de mínimo el 40% y de ahí para arriba.
> 
> Yo llevé una dieta así y me fue como el culo. Hay decenas de personas que no pueden llevar esa dieta, adelgaces o no.
> 
> ...



Has puesto que consumimos mucha grasa animal y proteina animal, por lo tanto eres un animal y te comes el Owned.

Llevas todo el hilo intentando demostrar que la paleo es hiperproteica, ahora te demuestro que es alta en grasas de origen vegetal y te la tienes que envainar, no hay mas.

Payaso...

Pd. Menuda confesion dice el retrasado despues de mil paginas de hilo.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Jul 2017)

Los hidratos de carbono, especialmente los refinados, son perjudiciales para la salud, entre otras cosas porque son alimentos altamente inflamatorios. Mucha gente desconoce que los cereales, la pasta, la patata, el arroz y el tomate, por poner sólo algunos ejemplos, son alimentos muy inflamatorios, con lo que a la larga van degenerando nuestro organismo. Más fruta, más verdura, más proteína y, sobre todo, menos estrés, que es un enemigo silencioso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Jul 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Los hidratos de carbono, especialmente los refinados, son perjudiciales para la salud, entre otras cosas porque son alimentos altamente inflamatorios. Mucha gente desconoce que los cereales, la pasta, la patata, el arroz y el tomate, por poner sólo algunos ejemplos, son alimentos muy inflamatorios, con lo que a la larga van degenerando nuestro organismo. Más fruta, más verdura, más proteína y, sobre todo, menos estrés, que es un enemigo silencioso.



Bienvenido, caballero, un placer leerle.

No tenía el gusto desde los hilos de más ir- (que, puestos juntos, eran aún más largos que éste)

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 09:13 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> que ouned ni qué mierdas anglosajonas, si el 50% de las calorías de una dieta está constituida por esta lista de alimentos, están comiendo una dieta MUY MUY alta en grasas, de mínimo el 40% y de ahí para arriba.



Semántica y relativismo.

Para un nuncafoller, una coyunda al mes es mucho.
Para un rompebragas, es una carestía inasumible.

Una dieta muy alta en grasas es >65%, si es muy, muy alta, estaríamos en >80%

Una dieta con un 40-50% de grasa es una dieta normalita pre-SAD: tus carbos basados en fruta y verdura con algo de cereal ajustado a la actividad (~25-30%), tus proteínas ajustadas a tu tamaño y desempeño físico (~10-20%), y el resto grasa.



> Yo llevé una dieta así y me fue como el culo. Hay decenas de personas que no pueden llevar esa dieta, adelgaces o no.



Si en 7000 millones sólo hay decenas, pues tampoco son muchas 

¿Usted llevó una dieta así? ¿Seguro?

¿O era una dieta moderna, con ese 30% de carbos casi íntegramente formados por pan, pasta y azúcares añadidos, y ese 50% de grasas formado por aceites refinados y grasas trans?

Porque de una cosa a otra VA UN MUNDO. Una caloría no es una caloría, y tampoco un triglicérido es un triglicérido, ni un carbo es un carbo. La CALIDAD de los macronutrientes y la DENSIDAD NUTRICIONAL de los alimentos que los aportan juega un papel CRUCIAL.

Mira que si se ha privado usted de muchas cosas buenas Y saludables por meter en el mismo saco los aguacates y las grasas trans...




> Si a VOSOTROS os sienta bien comer tanta grasa, pues perfecto, pero ir sentando cátedra de que es la dieta ideal para todos o la mayoría, contra las evidencias, y decir que comer muchos carbohidratos (a la postre es cualquiera, no me vengáis con la falacia del azúcar y los refinados, no me hagáis buscar lo de no pasarse con la fruta : vas a generar diabetes, vas a engordar (encima independientemente de las calorías totales), que no se puede adelgazar con una dieta alta en carbohidratos, y todas las burradísimas que estáis soltando..., es de necios.



No pasarse con la fruta (por enésima vez) si lo que se persigue es ADELGAZAR, porque la fruta va a retrasar el proceso.

Lo que hay que hacer para PERDER PESO no es lo mismo que lo que hay que hacer para MANTENERLO.

Y sí, un exceso de fructosa puede acabar en diabetes, pero para obtener ese exceso de la fruta hay que pasarse, y no un poquillo, no. El exceso de fructosa vendrá del AZÚCAR y el HFCS, mucho más fácilmente que de la fruta, melón.

ITEM MÁS: Nadie dice que no se pueda adelgazar con una dieta alta en carbohidratos. Yo ya se lo he explicado al menos 10 veces. Es sólo que *tienen que ser los carbohidratos adecuados, preparados de la forma adecuada, adecuadamente condimentados con ralentizadores de la absorción, y ricos en fibra*. 

O sea, que se queda fuera el 99% de lo que la gente entiende por carbohidratos: pan, pasta no _al dente_ ni fría, patatas no enfriadas, arroz blanco sin condimentar, etc, etc.

Y para eso, sigue siendo más fácil y rápido hacerlo de otra forma, pero allá cada cual.


----------



## sada (27 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues sada tienes en tu mano un arma de destruccion masiva.
> 
> Yo estaba orbitando dos o tres kilos por encima del peso objetivo que para mi son 85-86 kilos. Llegue con facilidad con paleo estricta y despues meti patatas y algun bocata. En mi caso el despiporre de fiestas me mete siempre esos dos o tres kilos de mas y ahi se quedan unos meses.
> 
> ...



no se si podré tanto, el próximo lo haré el sábado, desayunaré y hasta el domingo a la mañana nada más, además el domingo tengo comida familiar y a saber que habrá; loo más probable arroz con bogavante.
hoy me he pesado y 64,00 justo, es verdad que recién levantada y dormida aún que notas el cuerpo como si fuese plomo; y el porcentaje de grasa 29,7 %

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 07:49 ----------




Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Los hidratos de carbono, especialmente los refinados, son perjudiciales para la salud, entre otras cosas porque son alimentos altamente inflamatorios. Mucha gente desconoce que los cereales, la pasta, la patata, el arroz y el tomate, por poner sólo algunos ejemplos, son alimentos muy inflamatorios, con lo que a la larga van degenerando nuestro organismo. Más fruta, más verdura, más proteína y, sobre todo, menos estrés, que es un enemigo silencioso.



el tomate también?


----------



## Luizmi (27 Jul 2017)

Aunque el hilo es de comer menos azúcar y harinas, los usuarios más activos del hilo son paleo, lo que quiere decir que van a dar más protagonismo a las grasas y la proteína animal como alternativas a las harinas/azucar que a otros alimentos, esto ni bueno ni malo, es lo que hay, pero está claro que el hilo termina siendo pro-grasa y pro-proteína animal, cuando se dice alguna burrada sin fundamento (típica verdad a medias) de algun alimento basado en hidratos, la peña calla, cuando se saca algún estudio donde las grasas o la prote animal sale bien parada la peña aplaude, por lo que el hilo reafirma su tendencia, no lo digo en plan crítica, pero es lo que hay.

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 10:11 ----------




Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Los hidratos de carbono, especialmente los refinados, son perjudiciales para la salud, entre otras cosas porque son alimentos altamente inflamatorios. Mucha gente desconoce que los cereales, la pasta, la patata, el arroz y el tomate, por poner sólo algunos ejemplos, son alimentos muy inflamatorios, con lo que a la larga van degenerando nuestro organismo. Más fruta, más verdura, más proteína y, sobre todo, menos estrés, que es un enemigo silencioso.



todos, absolutamente todos alimentos, analizados desde un punto de vista reduccionisma, fijandose solo en lo que uno le interesesa y omitiendo lo que no, se les puede sacar problemas, no se salva ni uno.

Un contraejemplo, el tomate tiene un antioxidante fabuloso, el licopeno, que incluso te lo venden el extracto en pastillas.

O que ahora, con los sistemas modernos de análisis se sabe que los granos integrales, como los del trigo o la avena, tienen un poder antioxidante tan alto como las frutas o verduras, para más información podéis buscar los estudios de Rui Hai Liu en pubmed.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> enésima cita defendiendo dietas altas en grasas, porque cómo se va a comer un 10%,20% de grasas naturales, no vaya a ser que uno se desnutra :XX:
> 
> Si paleo no es necesariamente una distribución concreta de macronutrientes, ¿por qué estáis todo el día recomendando ENCARECIDAMENTE consumir muchas grasas y proteínas (animales)?
> 
> ...



Hola Sunwukung, en vez de comentar detallitos y anécdotas, ¿alguna vez vas a entrar en materia?

No te he leído pronunciarte sobre este artículo, ¿qué opinas?

También es "un blog paleocarnista" :: el Pharmaceutical Journal

The cholesterol and calorie hypotheses are both dead


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Jul 2017)

Antes que nada, por favor, me gustaria no citaseis a Sunwukung, si quereis contestarle hacedlo, pero sin citarlo, es la unica persona que en 11 años tengo en el ignore, y es un caso clinico real, simplemente es alguien que esta mal de la cabeza y necesita continuamente atencion, mi consejo seria un ignore global de todos lo que participan en el hilo, y os aseguro que ganariamos mucho, me gustaria que lo hicieseis, veriais como esto mejoraba. Gracias.


Dicho esto hablo sobre mi caso.

Estoy firmemente dispuesto a no volver a caer en lo que podemos definir como la trilogia maldita, azucares refinados de cualquier tipo, harinas de cualquier tipo, almidones de mala calidad, casi todos.

Problemas: despues de un ayuno de dos dias he comenzado a ingerir alimentos, pero despues de 50 años de excesos, y de unos meses de locura total, pan a todas horas, dulces, leche, y para colmo todo aderezado con toneladas de antibiotico, el resultado estaba siendo devastador, el organismo se me empezaba a venir abajo y las enfermedades y sintomas raros no paraban.

El caso es que me da la impresion que estoy pasando por una fase de Mono, exactamente igual que un drogadicto, la cabeza me molesta, me chirria, me noto raro, la sensacion es de que algo no va bien, no me entendais mal, no es fisico, esta en mi mente, aunque hay un reflejo en la actividad fisica, mas cansado, mas irritable, mas nervioso, durmiendo peor. Creo que a medida que mi cuerpo se vaya acostumbrando mejorare, ya os ire contando, evidentemente el cambio no puede darse en tres dias, demonos un tiempo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Los hidratos de carbono, especialmente los refinados, son perjudiciales para la salud, entre otras cosas porque son alimentos altamente inflamatorios. Mucha gente desconoce que los cereales, la pasta, la patata, el arroz y el tomate, por poner sólo algunos ejemplos, son alimentos muy inflamatorios, con lo que a la larga van degenerando nuestro organismo. Más fruta, más verdura, más proteína y, sobre todo, menos estrés, que es un enemigo silencioso.



Yo de ahí le pondría peros a la patata y al arroz, por lo del almidón resistente en según qué circunstancias, por ejemplo, a unas patatas frías hechas del día anterior con ali-oli casero no les pongo ninguna pega, riquísimas. Y mi pregunta es ¿el tomate? ¿por qué?


----------



## Raullucu (27 Jul 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El caso es que me da la impresion que estoy pasando por una fase de Mono, exactamente igual que un drogadicto, la cabeza me molesta, me chirria, me noto raro, la sensacion es de que algo no va bien, no me entendais mal, no es fisico, esta en mi mente, aunque hay un reflejo en la actividad fisica, mas cansado, mas irritable, mas nervioso, durmiendo peor. Creo que a medida que mi cuerpo se vaya acostumbrando mejorare, ya os ire contando, evidentemente el cambio no puede darse en tres dias, demonos un tiempo.



Ánimo. Sé que no será un consuelo lo que te digo, pero todos hemos pasado por lo mismo.


----------



## Indignado (27 Jul 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que no se puede adelgazar con una dieta alta en carbohidratos



Se puede adelgazar igual con una dieta alta en CH , aunque el perfil lípido de la sangre es mejor con una LCHF

Pero lo más importante de una dieta es la *adherencia* , es mucho más fácil que la gente deje de comer cereales refinados a cambio de comer más carne /pescado/marisco que hacerle comer mucha verdura y pocas grasas . 

Las dietas HCLF son para vegetarianos y veganos :fiufiu:




mataresfacil dijo:


> Estoy firmemente dispuesto a no volver a caer en lo que podemos definir como la trilogia maldita, azucares refinados de cualquier tipo, harinas de cualquier tipo, almidones de mala calidad, casi todos.



Consejo simple pero que funciona , para dejar de comer comida basura lo mejor es no comprarla, de esta manera es imposible caer en la tentación si en la nevera no hay.

Yo cuando voy a comprar al super voy en modo piloto automatico , esos pasillos con comida basura ni los piso.


----------



## malibux (27 Jul 2017)

Cuando habláis de que ciertos alimentos son pro-inflamatorios, tenéis a mano algún enlace o artículo serio que lo afirme? Me gusta ir adquiriendo conceptos sobre nutrición pero que tengan algo de base científica. Grasias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jul 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Antes que nada, por favor, me gustaria no citaseis a Sunwukung, si quereis contestarle hacedlo, pero sin citarlo, es la unica persona que en 11 años tengo en el ignore, y es un caso clinico real, simplemente es alguien que esta mal de la cabeza y necesita continuamente atencion, mi consejo seria un ignore global de todos lo que participan en el hilo, y os aseguro que ganariamos mucho, me gustaria que lo hicieseis, veriais como esto mejoraba. Gracias.
> 
> 
> Dicho esto hablo sobre mi caso.
> ...



Pero no te habras puesto a ayunar dos dias sin llevar como minimo un par de meses sin meter veneno en el cuerpo?

Dime que no plox


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero no te habras puesto a ayunar dos dias sin llevar como minimo un par de meses sin meter veneno en el cuerpo?
> 
> Dime que no plox



Despues de un mes de veneno extra premiun dia si dia tambien empece el ayuno, dos dias, con todo el sufrimiento te digo que creo que el resultado ha sido positivo, el segundo dia me vino una diarrea que creo me dejo nuevo. 

El reenganche a la alimentacion esta siendo absolutamente espartano.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jul 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo de ahí le pondría peros a la patata y al arroz, por lo del almidón resistente en según qué circunstancias, por ejemplo, a unas patatas frías hechas del día anterior con ali-oli casero no les pongo ninguna pega, riquísimas. Y mi pregunta es ¿el tomate? ¿por qué?



El tomate es una fruta y pertenece a la familia de las solanaceas. Es ma misma familia que la planta del tabaco Todas las pertenecientes se dice que contienen algo de nicotina.

Eso a priori no es malo y son cantidades infimas. Se supone que a ciertas personas les puede provocar algun problema.

Luego la fructosa que contiene que no vamos a decir que sea perjudicial para nada.

Yo no veo el problema con el tomate.

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 20:14 ----------




mataresfacil dijo:


> Despues de un mes de veneno extra premiun dia si dia tambien empece el ayuno, dos dias, con todo el sufrimiento te digo que creo que el resultado ha sido positivo, el segundo dia me vino una diarrea que creo me dejo nuevo.
> 
> El reenganche a la alimentacion esta siendo absolutamente espartano.



Pero hombre eso como no puedes hacerlo que te puede dar un bajon de azucar. El ayuno cuando se hace adaptado a la grasa ningun problema. Pero hinchado a azucar no deberias.


----------



## Futuroscuro (27 Jul 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> con todo el sufrimiento te digo que creo que el resultado ha sido positivo, el segundo dia me vino una diarrea que creo me dejo nuevo.



Muy sano todo, sí señor.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Jul 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Muy sano todo, sí señor.



Es más complejo de lo contado, pero te aseguro que más sano que el que se toma 3 bollycaos diarios, que los hay.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jul 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Muy sano todo, sí señor.*



Cansancio, malestar, ansiedad, depresión, irritabilidad, migrañas, naúseas son síntomas comunes del síndrome de abstinencia al dejar de consumir azúcar.

*Ahí está el problema. Hay un área del cerebro llamada “Sistema de recompensa” del que hemos oído hablar por la adicción a las drogas. Cocaína, morfina, heroína y nicotina, actúan en la misma zona cerebral. El neurotransmisor que transmite la señal de placer es la dopamina. Cuando tienes un subidón de dopamina obtienes placer y el azúcar lo consigue del mismo modo que todas las otras drogas. El problema es que cuando consigues ese placer, también regulas a la baja unas pequeñas proteínas que son los receptores de dopamina, entonces cada vez necesitas mayor cantidad para obtener el mismo efecto, es lo que se llama tolerancia. Y cuando la sustancia no está presente entonces no hay dopamina que interactúe con estas proteínas, es lo que se conoce como síndrome de abstinencia. Tolerancia y abstinencia es lo que define una adicción, sabemos que funciona así con las drogas y resulta que con el azúcar pasa lo mismo. La única diferencia es que tienes que salir a buscar cocaína, sin embargo con el azúcar hay saturación, está en todas partes, no se puede escapar de él.*

Robert Lustig


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (28 Jul 2017)

El tomate tiene grandes propiedades, pero está contraindicado para determinadas enfermedades inflamatorias. Los nutricionistas saben de sus bondades pero también de sus contraindicaciones.


----------



## Futuroscuro (28 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Cansancio, malestar, ansiedad, depresión, irritabilidad, migrañas, naúseas son síntomas comunes del síndrome de abstinencia al dejar de consumir azúcar.
> 
> *Ahí está el problema. Hay un área del cerebro llamada “Sistema de recompensa” del que hemos oído hablar por la adicción a las drogas. Cocaína, morfina, heroína y nicotina, actúan en la misma zona cerebral. El neurotransmisor que transmite la señal de placer es la dopamina. Cuando tienes un subidón de dopamina obtienes placer y el azúcar lo consigue del mismo modo que todas las otras drogas. El problema es que cuando consigues ese placer, también regulas a la baja unas pequeñas proteínas que son los receptores de dopamina, entonces cada vez necesitas mayor cantidad para obtener el mismo efecto, es lo que se llama tolerancia. Y cuando la sustancia no está presente entonces no hay dopamina que interactúe con estas proteínas, es lo que se conoce como síndrome de abstinencia. Tolerancia y abstinencia es lo que define una adicción, sabemos que funciona así con las drogas y resulta que con el azúcar pasa lo mismo. La única diferencia es que tienes que salir a buscar cocaína, sin embargo con el azúcar hay saturación, está en todas partes, no se puede escapar de él.*
> 
> Robert Lustig



Me parece muy bien lo que escribes, de hecho yo mismo he dejado de añadir azúcar a nada, a pesar de llevar toda la vida añadiéndoselo hasta a los yogures. 

También he empezado a leer los ingredientes de los productos para adquirir los que menos azúcares (entre otros) llevan, pero todo de una manera progresiva, sin cambios bruscos. 
Lo que no se puede hacer, y no me hace falta ser médico para saberlo, es que después de meterle al cuerpo azúcares, fritos y porquerías de todo tipo, es dejarlo todo y de repente forzando el cuerpo en un ayuno de tantas horas. 

Y ojo! Que yo desde que me puse a dieta en enero, y desde que estoy leyendo este hilo y algunos blogs, cada día estoy más metido en este mundo, y te puedo asegurar que era realmente reacio a dejar de comer todo lo que he dejado y sigo dejando. 

Los procesados empiezan a ser excepcionales, concretamente la pasta desde que dejé el azúcar que ya no me gusta ni un tercio de lo que antes me gustaba, y era mucho lo aseguro. La harina casi eliminada, y los cereales como los procesados. 

El problema que veo yo ahora que sí estoy casi desintoxicado, es poner en práctica los ayunos practicando deporte. Voy cuatro veces por semana, y hago pesas y natación, con algo de bicicleta, y los ayunos no veo manera de meterlos, porque por supuesto que no voy a hacer barbaridades para probar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Jul 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Me parece muy bien lo que escribes, de hecho yo mismo he dejado de añadir azúcar a nada, a pesar de llevar toda la vida añadiéndoselo hasta a los yogures.
> 
> También he empezado a leer los ingredientes de los productos para adquirir los que menos azúcares (entre otros) llevan, pero todo de una manera progresiva, sin cambios bruscos.
> Lo que no se puede hacer, y no me hace falta ser médico para saberlo, es que después de meterle al cuerpo azúcares, fritos y porquerías de todo tipo, es dejarlo todo y de repente forzando el cuerpo en un ayuno de tantas horas.
> ...



Meh.

Es la diferencia entre la desintoxicación con metadona y el mono a pelo con antagonistas de los opiáceos.

Claro que con la metadona se sufre menos, pero si te encierran en un cuarto a pasar el mono a pelo, y te pinchan antagonistas de los opiaceos en vena, en tres días estás desintoxicado.

Un proceso de adaptación, retirando los refinados y abrazando poco a poco la LCHF para estar cetoadaptado y que el ayuno cueste menos es más suave, pero un ayuno de 72 horas de golpe, *siempre y cuando no te encuentres físicamente mal en ningún momento *, te deja en el mismo en cuanto a insulinorresistencia en un pispás.

Y si te encuentras mal, pues rompes el ayuno y otra vez será.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jul 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> *Aunque el hilo es de comer menos azúcar y harinas, los usuarios más activos del hilo son paleo, lo que quiere decir que van a dar más protagonismo a las grasas y la proteína animal como alternativas a las harinas/azucar *que a otros alimentos, esto ni bueno ni malo, es lo que hay, pero está claro que el hilo termina siendo pro-grasa y pro-proteína animal, cuando se dice alguna burrada sin fundamento (típica verdad a medias) de algun alimento basado en hidratos, la peña calla, cuando se saca algún estudio donde las grasas o la prote animal sale bien parada la peña aplaude, por lo que el hilo reafirma su tendencia, no lo digo en plan crítica, pero es lo que hay.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 10:11 ----------
> 
> ...




Como ya me cansa escribir lo mismo cada vez que entra el vegano se lo voy a escribir de nuevo a Ud:

*Mentiroso y rastrero manipulador*, si Ud.

Aceite de oliva virgen...vegetal
Aguacates...vegetal
Aceite de coco...vegetal
Frutos secos...vegetal
Cacao puro...vegetal

Eso forma parte del 50% de calorias de cualquier paleo de pro.

Lo que estan haciendo los medios de comunicacion, como ya vimos en el programa de dietas de Chicote, es vender la paleo como hiperproteica o alta en proteina animal, pero no, resulta que una paleo bien hecha parte de la base de quitar procesados (eso les jode mucho) y mete muchisima grasa de origen vegetal porque es la mas facilmente disponible con la calidad suficiente.

El problema de la grasa animal para poderla conseguir en grandes cantidades esque tienen algun tipo de procesado, incluso la mantequilla si no no se podria obtener. Cualquier paleo sabe que lo que pasa por la industria nunca sabes lo que sacas del tarro.

En cambio tomamos con total confianza la grasa de un aguacate, de un coco o el aceite virgen que te vende cualquier almazara de España, que es un simple exprimido. Añádele frutos secos y cacao puro y tienes grasa vegetal en grandes cantidades poquisimo o nada procesada.

La grasa animal pues la que acompaña a la carne o pescado que nunca te la vas a poder echar a cucharadas, por lo tanto son cantidades bastante moderadas.

Da asco ya leer la cuña publicitaria de alta en grasa y proteina animal.


Para callar algunas bocas, aqui esta la cuenta exacta de lo que me he comido hoy hasta esta hora la de la comida:

*Grasa Carbh Prot Cals
123,05 81,62 52,07	1566 * 

Desayuno	0,55	25,88	2,02	114 


Zumo de Naranja Natural
1 vaso
0,50	25,79	1,74	112 

Café
1 taza (240 ml)
0,05	0,09	0,28	2 
Añadir Artículo
Almuerzo	122,50	55,74	50,05	1452 


Pistachos Secos Tostados (sin Sal)
100 g
45,97	27,65	21,35	571 

Salpicon
300 g
19,88	6,77	23,70	304 

Aguacate
250 g
36,65	21,32	5,00	400 

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen
20 g
20,00 177


Aun falta la cena, que suele de ser igual de contundente.

Con esto demuestro varias cosas:

- El consumo de calorias diarias rebasa sobradamente el '''teorico''' consumo vasal. Ni de coña mi cena viene a ser menos de 1000 calorias, incluso suele ser mas contundente que la comida. ESTAMOS HABLANDO DE 2500-3000 CALORIAS. .... ZAS EN TODA LA BOCA. 
Y asi llevo cuatro años, aun estoy esperando el efecto rebote, que ni esta ni volvera a estar nunca mas en mi vida.
Luego quieren que no me descojone cuando veo dietas de endocrino de 1000-1500 calorias que es lo que me acabo de zampar yo ahora mismo.

- Que alguno de los lucidos foreros que hablan de exceso de grasa animal que vayan separando en mi lista la grasa animal de la vegetal, es cosa bastante facil. El salpicon es de pulpo y son trescientos gramos de los cuales habra como mucho la mitad de pulpo unos 150 gramos de los cuales grasa son aprox. 2 gramos de grasa animal de un marisco, sobre una cantidad total deeee.... 123 GRAMAZOS DE GRASA TOTAL.

Saquen su calculadora si se marean pero unos 120 gramos son todo grasa de origen vegetal.

- Por ultimo el conteo de carbohidratos solo habiendo llegado a la comida, que la cena meto muchos mas, es de unos nada desdeñables 85 gramos. HACE FALTA PARA ALGO EL PAN O EL AZUCAR PARA METER HIDRATOS EN LA DIETA?? pues ya ven que no, ZAS DE NUEVO EN TODA LA BOCA.

En la cena normalmente meto mucha verdura, fruta, huevos, algunos dias pescado, otros carne, pero el balance total de grasa animal al cabo del dia es muuuyyy inferior a la de grasa vegetal. Los carbos van en buena cantidad diaria pero cuando meto calabaza o boniato se disparan en el conteo.

Dicho esto a ver si no se repiten los mensajes publicitarios sin fundamento.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jul 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Me parece muy bien lo que escribes, de hecho yo mismo he dejado de añadir azúcar a nada, a pesar de llevar toda la vida añadiéndoselo hasta a los yogures.
> 
> También he empezado a leer los ingredientes de los productos para adquirir los que menos azúcares (entre otros) llevan, pero todo de una manera progresiva, sin cambios bruscos.
> Lo que no se puede hacer, y no me hace falta ser médico para saberlo, es que después de meterle al cuerpo azúcares, fritos y porquerías de todo tipo, es dejarlo todo y de repente forzando el cuerpo en un ayuno de tantas horas.
> ...



Ayunar un día o varios haciendo deporte imposible salvo que lo hagas a una intensidad baja (50-70) entonces a lo mejor alguien lo hará pero a alta intensidad (80-100 de tu máximo) ni se te ocurra por los riesgos para la salud e incluso tu vida que eso puede implicar.

12-16 horas si se puede hacer si lo planificas un poco y si no tienes problemas en bajar algo tu rendimiento deportivo porque va a bajar si o si.

Yo probé el 16/8 y aunque es buena cosa no es para mí porque muchas veces no soy capaz de comer lo suficiente en ese margen de tiempo, 10-12 si me va bastante mejos.

Saludos.


----------



## fmc (29 Jul 2017)

¿Alguien ha visto el programa del Dr. Romero en TVE? Anoche vi un rato y daba vergüenza ajena... pan sí, pero sin aceite que hay que reducir grasas, aguacate poquito que tienen mucha grasa, fuera carnes rojas, pasta sí, zumito de naranja.... tomate frito no, que tiene aceite, mejor ketchup.... Pero lo peor es que ponen a un tipo con 170Kg y antecedentes cardiovasculares (y que no pasó la prueba de esfuerzo) a correr saltando vallas el primer día ::

Las comparaciones son odiosas, pero veo habitualmente un programa en la tele pública alemana en el que cambian la dieta para mejorar enfermedades y los pilares básicos siempre son ejercicio, reducir carbohidratos y aumentar las grasas saludables. Luego complementan con otras medidas en función de las necesidades, pero no se cortan en mandar ayunos intermitentes por ejemplo. En cambio, en España todavía siguen estancados la mayoría en la pirámide de los 70


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Jul 2017)

Una puntualizacion, he hecho ayunos durante toda mi vida, he tenido periodos de comer sano y muchos en ls que no.

Peligro real de dejarlo de golpe dos dias? ninguno, aunque vengas de comer solo pasteles una semana, eso si, tranquilidad, en tu cas y sin esfuerzos. Es recomendable hacerlo? No, hay mejores formas, pero se puede hacer.

A mi me surguio la imperiosa necesidad de llevarlo a cabo y lo hice, punto, me fue bien, aunque lo pase fatal, peeeero es que todo estaba mezclado con una enfermedad a la que queria atacar inmediatamente y que necesita de una dieta espartana.

Los ayunos son una maravilla, desde luego los recomiendo en periodos de descanso, no de trabajo, y por supuesto no deporte mientras se practican.

Yo sigo con mi dieta alejado de azucares, leches, y todo tipo de cereales, harinas, avenas, etc. Ademas tambien voy a tener cuidado con los alimentos con almidon, patatas y arroz, principalmente, voy a atacar de la manera mas feroz posible la candida albicans, se que esta descontrolada, y eso no lo puedo consentir simplemente por enfermedad.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2017 at 12:49 ----------




fmc dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto el programa del Dr. Romero en TVE? Anoche vi un rato y daba vergüenza ajena... pan sí, pero sin aceite que hay que reducir grasas, aguacate poquito que tienen mucha grasa, fuera carnes rojas, pasta sí, zumito de naranja.... tomate frito no, que tiene aceite, mejor ketchup.... Pero lo peor es que ponen a un tipo con 170Kg y antecedentes cardiovasculares (y que no pasó la prueba de esfuerzo) a correr saltando vallas el primer día ::
> 
> 
> Las comparaciones son odiosas, pero veo habitualmente un programa en la tele pública alemana en el que cambian la dieta para mejorar enfermedades y los pilares básicos siempre son ejercicio, reducir carbohidratos y aumentar las grasas saludables. Luego complementan con otras medidas en función de las necesidades, pero no se cortan en mandar ayunos intermitentes por ejemplo. En cambio, en España todavía siguen estancados la mayoría en la pirámide de los 70



Vi un rato, cuando les aconsejo quitar grasas y meter carbohidratos se acabo el doctor.


----------



## ketdroid (30 Jul 2017)

Os traigo un metanalisis (150 referencias) de la resistencia a la insulina desde otra perspectiva, la que concierne a la contaminación por mercurio, algo por desgracia hoy en dia demasiado frecuente.

Diabetes: Causes, Natural Control, and the Mercury/Vaccine Factor - DAMS - Dental Amalgam Mercury Solutions 

De hecho me parece plausible que la causa de que algunas personas aunque coman muchos hidratos no engorden ni a tiros sea debido a un daño en las celulas beta del higado y produzcan menos insulina de lo normal. 
La diabetes tipo 1 sería ya el caso mas radical.


----------



## sada (30 Jul 2017)

No os pasa q vale haces ayuno y al día siguiente pesas un kilo menos pero en cuanto vuelves a comer ya recuperas¿

---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 18:44 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Ayunar un día o varios haciendo deporte imposible salvo que lo hagas a una intensidad baja (50-70) entonces a lo mejor alguien lo hará pero a alta intensidad (80-100 de tu máximo) ni se te ocurra por los riesgos para la salud e incluso tu vida que eso puede implicar.
> 
> 12-16 horas si se puede hacer si lo planificas un poco y si no tienes problemas en bajar algo tu rendimiento deportivo porque va a bajar si o si.
> 
> ...



Estoy en pleno ayuno tipo turbo de 24 horas por el momento lo llevo bien a ver mañana x la mañana como me va


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> No os pasa q vale haces ayuno y al día siguiente pesas un kilo menos pero en cuanto vuelves a comer ya recuperas¿
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 18:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Obvio: cuando ayunas dejan de entrar cosas en el tracto intestinal, pero no por ello dejan de salir cosas por el otro extremo.

Ten en cuenta que el "saltase" un día de comer implica, al fin y a la postre, no más de 200-250 gramos de consumo de grasa (=1800-2250 kcal, el metabolismo basal normal).

Todo lo que pase de ahí no es grasa quemada, sino diferencias en la cantidad de agua retenida (sobre todo en el glucógeno hepático) y en el contenido de los intestinos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (31 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> No os pasa q vale haces ayuno y al día siguiente pesas un kilo menos pero en cuanto vuelves a comer ya recuperas¿



A groso modo, la glucosa/glucógeno se guarda en cantidades industriales de agua. En cuánto dejas de ingerir hidratos y gastas las reservas de glucosa, pierdes también cantidades ingentes de agua, aunque todavía no hayas perdido ni una gota de grasa.

Cuando sales de cetosis pillas unos 2 kilos de golpe, que es lo que necesita el cuerpo para rodear la glucosa de agua y meterlo en reserva de glucógeno. Has aumentado de peso, pero no has engordado porqué no acumulas grasa (para mí engordar y adelgazar no tiene relación al peso total si no al peso de grasa).


----------



## sada (31 Jul 2017)

Bueno al final hice mi ayuno de 24 horas; comí ayer y hoy volví a comer al mediodía; salvo unos sorbos de café solo que tomé a la mañana para espabilarme asqueroso y amargo. 
Pensé que al llegar la hora sobre las 14 ... comería un montón pero una salchicha y media tortilla francesa y ya no quise más . 
Veremos la báscula mañana. Ahí vamos en un porcentaje de grasa de 29,4


----------



## zapatitos (31 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> *Bueno al final hice mi ayuno de 24 horas; comí ayer y hoy volví a comer al mediodía; salvo unos sorbos de café solo que tomé a la mañana para espabilarme asqueroso y amargo.
> Pensé que al llegar la hora sobre las 14 ... comería un montón pero una salchicha y media tortilla francesa y ya no quise más .
> Veremos la báscula mañana. Ahí vamos en un porcentaje de grasa de 29,4*



Como te quejas tanto siempre yo creía que estarías muy por encima de los 30 de grasa pero 29% es normal en una mujer que no suele hacer deporte. Para bajar de ese porcentaje la mayoría de mujeres tienen que hacer deporte o matarse de hambre para quedarse fideas como las modelos.

Te ves mucho peor de lo que estarás, que por otro lado es bastante típico en las mujeres hoy en día por culpa de la propaganda mediática poniendo cánones de belleza femenina que son irreales.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Jul 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como te quejas tanto siempre yo creía que estarías muy por encima de los 30 de grasa pero 29% es normal en una mujer que no suele hacer deporte. Para bajar de ese porcentaje la mayoría de mujeres tienen que hacer deporte o matarse de hambre para quedarse fideas como las modelos.
> 
> Te ves mucho peor de lo que estarás, que por otro lado es bastante típico en las mujeres hoy en día por culpa de la propaganda mediática poniendo cánones de belleza femenina que son irreales.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues solo ha costado unas quinientas paginas que diga el porcentaje de grasa corporal que estaba enrocada en lo que le dice la bascula.

Al final hablamos de un normopeso de libro.


----------



## sada (31 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues solo ha costado unas quinientas paginas que diga el porcentaje de grasa corporal que estaba enrocada en lo que le dice la bascula.
> 
> Al final hablamos de un normopeso de libro.



Pues yo creo recordar que os leí a vosotros que en mujer en torno a un 24 es lo ideal y que menos ya no.
Si os fijáis en esta imágenes de porcentaje de grasa de mujeres la de 25 es ideal y ese es mi objetivo. Como el q sale aquí : 
Cómo medir la grasa corporal y como eliminarla
Hace día estaba según mi báscula y lo puse aquí en 30,2. 
Cuesta mucho bajar el porcentaje incluso unas décimas

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 18:09 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Como te quejas tanto siempre yo creía que estarías muy por encima de los 30 de grasa pero 29% es normal en una mujer que no suele hacer deporte. Para bajar de ese porcentaje la mayoría de mujeres tienen que hacer deporte o matarse de hambre para quedarse fideas como las modelos.
> 
> Te ves mucho peor de lo que estarás, que por otro lado es bastante típico en las mujeres hoy en día por culpa de la propaganda mediática poniendo cánones de belleza femenina que son irreales.
> 
> Saludos.



Esto que dices es ciero; la presión de tv revistas etc tiene ese efecto. Y eso que no consumo mucho de eso


----------



## zapatitos (31 Jul 2017)

sada dijo:


> *Pues yo creo recordar que os leí a vosotros que en mujer en torno a un 24 es lo ideal y que menos ya no.
> Si os fijáis en esta imágenes de porcentaje de grasa de mujeres la de 25 es ideal y ese es mi objetivo. Como el q sale aquí :
> Cómo medir la grasa corporal y como eliminarla
> Hace día estaba según mi báscula y lo puse aquí en 30,2.
> ...



La inmensa mayoría de las mujeres con buena alimentación pero sin hacer deporte regular suelen estar entre 24-30% después hay algunas que bajan hasta el 20% y alguna muy excepcional que puede llegar hasta el 16 sin hacer nada especial. Por el lado alto también algún caso excepcional que pueda llegar hasta el 35% incluso con buena alimentación. Pero la franja normal de la mayoría suele estar entre el 24-30%

Que es lo que te puede pasar a tí aparte de la presión mediática para cierto estereotipo de mujer. Pues lo que le suele suceder a muchas, que por una mala alimentación pasada aunque hayan perdido bastante grasa acumulan algunos restos más en ciertas zonas que en la mujer suelen ser las caderas, el culo y la parte alta de las piernas. Y para eso la única solución es el ejercicio regular que poquito a poquito (demasiado lento para la mayoría pero así es la cosa) te va moldeando la figura. Pero eso no vale hacerlo cuando te de el aire sino que tiene que ser de forma regular como otra tarea para el resto de tu vida y para hacer eso pues te tiene que gustar la actividad física o aprender que te guste. Y por lo que pones tú misma tú te llevas con la actividad física como los perros con los gatos.

Así que o aprendes poco a poco a que te guste la actividad física o poco más podrás hacer para quitarte lo que te sobra en esas zonas.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (1 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de las mujeres con buena alimentación pero sin hacer deporte regular suelen estar entre 24-30% después hay algunas que bajan hasta el 20% y alguna muy excepcional que puede llegar hasta el 16 sin hacer nada especial. Por el lado alto también algún caso excepcional que pueda llegar hasta el 35% incluso con buena alimentación. Pero la franja normal de la mayoría suele estar entre el 24-30%
> 
> Que es lo que te puede pasar a tí aparte de la presión mediática para cierto estereotipo de mujer. Pues lo que le suele suceder a muchas, que por una mala alimentación pasada aunque hayan perdido bastante grasa acumulan algunos restos más en ciertas zonas que en la mujer suelen ser las caderas, el culo y la parte alta de las piernas. Y para eso la única solución es el ejercicio regular que poquito a poquito (demasiado lento para la mayoría pero así es la cosa) te va moldeando la figura. Pero eso no vale hacerlo cuando te de el aire sino que tiene que ser de forma regular como otra tarea para el resto de tu vida y para hacer eso pues te tiene que gustar la actividad física o aprender que te guste. Y por lo que pones tú misma tú te llevas con la actividad física como los perros con los gatos.
> 
> ...



Tal cual lo que dices. Y si odio el ejercicio . Podría caminar o elíptica pero me da que sirve de poco; lo ideal sentadillas etc pesas
A ver si me hago con una rutina que me enganche :´(


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

Un estudio masivo de Women's Health Initiative vuelve a concluir que las dietas bajas en grasa se asocian a más sobrepeso.
Y bajas en carbohidratos a menos sobrepeso.
Evaluation of diet pattern and weight gain in postmenopausal women enrolled in the Women's Health Initiative Observational Study. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2017)

sada dijo:


> *Tal cual lo que dices. Y si odio el ejercicio . Podría caminar o elíptica pero me da que sirve de poco; lo ideal sentadillas etc pesas
> A ver si me hago con una rutina que me enganche* :´(



Tienes que hacer algo que te resulte ligeramente cómodo para irse habituando al ejercicio físico. Si comienzas con lo que pusiste una vez por aquí pues mal asunto porque eso para tí es un suplicio y más temprano que tarde lo teminas dejando y así no hay ningún resultado.

Algo es mejor que nada, tardarás evidentemente más y los resultados probablemente no sean los mismo pero hacer algo siempre será mejor que no hacer nada. Así que busca tu nivel de tolerancia al ejercicio y haz eso. Y a lo mejor con el tiempo tu nivel de tolerancia va subiendo poco a poco. Pero hay que ser siempre constantes. Una rutina de ejercicios superfacilona siempre es mejor que no hacer nada.

Por ejemplo:

*Lunes:
20 minutos caminar, elíptica o similar.
Sentadillas sin Peso 4x5
Zancadas sin peso 4x 6-10
Peso Muerto Rumano sin peso o solo con una barra 4x6-10
Patada de Glúteo 4x6-10
Gemelo a una Pierna sin Peso 3x6-10

Descanso entre series 1 Minuto

Martes:
20 minutos caminar, elíptica o similar
Plancha 3x8 Segundos
Plancha Lateral 3x8 Segundos
Plancha Invertida 3x8Segundos
Tijera Vertical 3x8
Puente Elevación de Pelvis 3x8
Lumbar Tumbado Brazos-Piernas Simultáneos 3x8

Descanso entre series: 15 Segundos
Descanso entre ejercicios 30-45 segundos

Miércoles:
20 minutos caminar, elíptica o similar

Flexiones en el suelo 4x5
Flexiones con lo pies en una caja o en un banco de unos 15-20 ctmos 2x5
Fondos Triceps con los pies en el suelo 3x6-10
Curl Martillo 2x6-10
Curl Barra 2x6-10
Press Francés 2x6-10

Jueves:
20 minutos caminar, elíptica o similar

Dominadas invertidas 4x5
Remo con una mancuerna 3x6-10
Press Hombro con Mancuerna 4x5
Elevación Lateral 3x6-10
Pájaro 3x6-10

Viernes:
Lo mismo que Lunes

Sábado
Lo mismo que el Martes osease core.

Domingo nada o pasear.*

Una cosa así debería de ser "cómoda" para tí. Con el tiempo, paciencia y una caña igual te comienza a gustar y vas añadiendo lentamente intensidad. Y si no pues como digo mejor hacer algo que no hacer nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (1 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ayunar un día o varios haciendo deporte imposible salvo que lo hagas a una intensidad baja (50-70) entonces a lo mejor alguien lo hará pero a alta intensidad (80-100 de tu máximo) ni se te ocurra por los riesgos para la salud e incluso tu vida que eso puede implicar.



A ver, *no se lo recomiendo a nadie*, peeero...

Cuando llevas mucho tiempo en cetosis, y estás bien adaptado, unas 6 semanas mínimo haciendo dieto cetogénica bien hecha, se puede hacer deporte en ayunos de días sin ningún problema. Es cuestión de ir subiendo en intensidad, a ver si el cuerpo responde o no... 

Yo salgo a correr, incluso rutas cortas de X-trail ayunando varios días y no me pasa nada. Eso sí, llevo 4 años adaptado a una dieta ceto.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> A ver, *no se lo recomiendo a nadie, peeero...
> 
> Cuando llevas mucho tiempo en cetosis, y estás bien adaptado, unas 6 semanas mínimo haciendo dieto cetogénica bien hecha, se puede hacer deporte en ayunos de días sin ningún problema. Es cuestión de ir subiendo en intensidad, a ver si el cuerpo responde o no...
> 
> Yo salgo a correr, incluso rutas cortas de X-trail ayunando varios días y no me pasa nada. Eso sí, llevo 4 años adaptado a una dieta ceto.*



Ya lo he dicho muchas veces, se puede hacer perfectamente deporte con una dieta cetogénica siempre que no pases de cierta intensidad que puede variar según tu grado de entrenamiento deportivo. Yo he probado a hacer submáximas en ayunas y voy bien pero claro voy al 70-85% de mi capacidad y en esos pesos voy "cómodo" pero los días que subo del 85 o meto carbohidratos o pierdo la capacidad explosiva necesaria para levantar el peso con el grave riesgo que eso implica de lesión cuando manejas pesos grandes. Y no te digo nada si sufres un episodio de hipoglucemia en pleno levantamiento máximo la que puedes liar.

Corriendo no hay el peligro de lesión porque no puedas darle explosividad al peso pero si el del pajarón y yo si que no se lo recomiendo a nadie porque más de uno ha caido así.

Lo que pasa es que mucha gente se piensa que está entrenando o corriendo a alta intensidad cuando en realidad no es así y están entrenando en un umbral "cómodo" para ellos. Eso se lo he demostrado a un montón de gente con un simple pulsómetro.

Yo mismo que llevo muchos años entrenando no soy capaz de aguantar más de una semana o así entrenando a alta intensidad sin sobrentrenarme. Y eso que tomo carbohidratos, no demasiados pero los tomo. Si no los tomara dudo muchísimo que aguantara más de un día.

Saludos.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Ago 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> A ver, *no se lo recomiendo a nadie*, peeero...
> 
> Cuando llevas mucho tiempo en cetosis, y estás bien adaptado, unas 6 semanas mínimo haciendo dieto cetogénica bien hecha, se puede hacer deporte en ayunos de días sin ningún problema. Es cuestión de ir subiendo en intensidad, a ver si el cuerpo responde o no...
> 
> Yo salgo a correr, incluso rutas cortas de X-trail ayunando varios días y no me pasa nada. Eso sí, llevo 4 años adaptado a una dieta ceto.





zapatitos dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho muchas veces, se puede hacer perfectamente deporte con una dieta cetogénica siempre que no pases de cierta intensidad que puede variar según tu grado de entrenamiento deportivo. Yo he probado a hacer submáximas en ayunas y voy bien pero claro voy al 70-85% de mi capacidad y en esos pesos voy "cómodo" pero los días que subo del 85 o meto carbohidratos o pierdo la capacidad explosiva necesaria para levantar el peso con el grave riesgo que eso implica de lesión cuando manejas pesos grandes. Y no te digo nada si sufres un episodio de hipoglucemia en pleno levantamiento máximo la que puedes liar.
> 
> Corriendo no hay el peligro de lesión porque no puedas darle explosividad al peso pero si el del pajarón y yo si que no se lo recomiendo a nadie porque más de uno ha caido así.
> 
> ...



¿Para cuando el hilo de los cetogénicos? O si ya hay uno indicádmelo por favor que usando el buscador no lo he encontrado.

Por cierto, de momento estoy tirando de mantequilla de pastura para alcanzar la cuota de grasa pero me gustaría encontrar otras fuentes. Y no me digáis que frutos secos porque si te pasas con ellos también te sales de la cetosis. Aceite de coco también consumo pero es que a cucharas no me entra, ni tampoco fundida cosa que con la mantequilla no me pasa. Con esta última me puedo meter 50 g a cucharadas como quien se come un helado :ouch:

Tampoco me digáis que aceite de oliva que hay mucha mierda etiquetada como aceite de olivan virgen en el mercado y no me pilla ninguna almazara cerca, ni tengo familia o amigos que tengan olivos.


----------



## lost_77 (1 Ago 2017)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Para cuando el hilo de los cetogénicos? O si ya hay uno indicádmelo por favor que usando el buscador no lo he encontrado.
> 
> Por cierto, de momento estoy tirando de mantequilla de pastura para alcanzar la cuota de grasa pero me gustaría encontrar otras fuentes. Y no me digáis que frutos secos porque si te pasas con ellos también te sales de la cetosis. Aceite de coco también consumo pero es que a cucharas no me entra, ni tampoco fundida cosa que con la mantequilla no me pasa. Con esta última me puedo meter 50 g a cucharadas como quien se come un helado :ouch:
> 
> Tampoco me digáis que aceite de oliva que hay mucha mierda etiquetada como aceite de olivan virgen en el mercado y no me pilla ninguna almazara cerca, ni tengo familia o amigos que tengan olivos.



Aceite de oliva virgen extra de calidad suficiente encuentras en casi todas partes. Es verdad que hay fraude, como en todo, pero en general cualquier virgen extra es aceptable.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho muchas veces, se puede hacer perfectamente deporte con una dieta cetogénica siempre que no pases de cierta intensidad que puede variar según tu grado de entrenamiento deportivo. Yo he probado a hacer submáximas en ayunas y voy bien pero claro voy al 70-85% de mi capacidad y en esos pesos voy "cómodo" pero los días que subo del 85 o meto carbohidratos o pierdo la capacidad explosiva necesaria para levantar el peso con el grave riesgo que eso implica de lesión cuando manejas pesos grandes. Y no te digo nada si sufres un episodio de hipoglucemia en pleno levantamiento máximo la que puedes liar.
> 
> Corriendo no hay el peligro de lesión porque no puedas darle explosividad al peso pero si el del pajarón y yo si que no se lo recomiendo a nadie porque más de uno ha caido así.
> 
> ...



Zapatitos, sin entrar a medir rendimientos deportivos de competicion...te digo convencido que si se puede y se rinde perfectamente a un nivel amateur. 

Lo de las hipoglucemias quitatelo de la cabeza cuando estas ketoadaptado. Mi hermano que se recupero de una enfermedad autoinmune (hara dos años con un tratamiento) se ha tirado a tumba abierta a la bici de montaña.

Sale seis dias a la semana y siempre en ayunas. Recorridos de unos 30 km bastante escarpados. A veces va solo y a veces con neoliticos que llevan muchos mas años que el sobre la bicicleta y a un nivel de aficionados pero estan fuertes y son tios constantes durante años. Les da sopa con ondas. 

Me comenta precisamente que el resto va con las barritas y los geles si no no aguantan la vuelta. La bici por zona montañosa no es precisamente un ejercicio suave y dice que en ayunas no nota ningun bajon y lo de las pajaras no sabe aun lo que es.

Yo la semana pasada petao de trabajo no te puedes imaginar el peso que muevo y a altas temperaturas, y hice ayunos de 24 horas tres dias seguidos, ni despeinarme. 

Hoy mis dos comidas como siempre pero toda la mañana en ayunas y me ha tocado cuarto piso sin ascensor subir maquinaria y herramienta. Mucho pero que mucho peso. 

Aguanto lo mismo que el que se toma su bocata y su asuquita con el cafe, yo en ayunas.

Que si que habra un umbral de agotamiento pero yo no lo he visto aun. Quiza haga falta esa barrita energetica para rascar un segundo en los 100metros lisos pero para todo lo demas sigo pensando que no.

Mientras te quede grasa en el cuerpo la energia fluye de forma ordenada y constante, y si estas adaptado el cuerpo la usa con normalidad.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Ago 2017)

ketdroid dijo:


> Os traigo un metanalisis (150 referencias) de la resistencia a la insulina desde otra perspectiva, la que concierne a la contaminación por mercurio, algo por desgracia hoy en dia demasiado frecuente.
> 
> Diabetes: Causes, Natural Control, and the Mercury/Vaccine Factor - DAMS - Dental Amalgam Mercury Solutions
> 
> ...



¿tú te das cuenta de la estupidez que has escrito aquí? ¿no querrás decir azúcares y harinas (al menos, que tampoco es cierto para el segundo caso)?

Miles de años de dietas altas en carbohidratos y sin epidemia de obesidad refutan esa afirmación tal cual está escrita.

Y vuelta la mula al trigo, luego la gente entra y entiende que los hidratos son el demonio y las dietas cetogénicas el ideal al que hay que aspirar.


----------



## ketdroid (1 Ago 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿tú te das cuenta de la estupidez que has escrito aquí? ¿no querrás decir azúcares y harinas (al menos, que tampoco es cierto para el segundo caso)?
> 
> Miles de años de dietas altas en carbohidratos y sin epidemia de obesidad refutan esa afirmación tal cual está escrita.
> 
> Y vuelta la mula al trigo, luego la gente entra y entiende que los hidratos son el demonio y las dietas cetogénicas el ideal al que hay que aspirar.



Perdon, hacia referencia a los azúcares, harinas y procesados. De todas formas quien adquiere resistencia a la insulina por exceso de fructosa gana peso tomando cualquier hidrato, te guste o no.

No te preocupes que como con frecuencia las patatas y la paellita.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Zapatitos, sin entrar a medir rendimientos deportivos de competicion...te digo convencido que si se puede y se rinde perfectamente a un nivel amateur.
> 
> Lo de las hipoglucemias quitatelo de la cabeza cuando estas ketoadaptado. Mi hermano que se recupero de una enfermedad autoinmune (hara dos años con un tratamiento) se ha tirado a tumba abierta a la bici de montaña.
> 
> ...



Yo al 80% de mi capacidad de levantamiento ya te digo que puedo hacerlo perfectamente en ayunas porque lo he probado y levanto más que ningún otro de mi gimnasio. Pero sigue siendo el 80% de mi capacidad y el 80 está muy lejos del 100%

Lo único que indica es que en mi gimnasio no tienen nivel para levantar más que yo al 80% pero si me voy a un sitio donde si haya nivel o me pongo al 100% o me pasan por encima. Y con el 100% probablemente varios me pasarían por encima.

Y simplemente es eso lo que le pasa a tu hermano, que la gente con la que va por muchas barritas, geles y similares que se metan para el cuerpo no tienen nivel para ganar a tu hermano yendo él por debajo del 100.

Si se enfrentara a gente con cierto nivel e intentara aguantarles el ritmo o hace lo mismo que ellos o como se empeñe en seguirlos le pega el zapatazo y hay que llevarle en camilla. En cuanto se pongan a meterte cambios de ritmo o los dejas ir o te dejan muerto.

Yo es que llevo el suficiente tiempo en esto para saber que haciendo cargas de carbohidratos cada X horas y tomando más cantidad antes y después del entreno levantaría alrededor del 10-15% más de lo que levanto ahora. Pero como estoy a nivel hobby y salud me da igual levantar un 10% más o menos.

El año pasado que decidí correr compitiendo en una popular de chichinabo porque creía que podía tener posibilidades de ganar mi categoría pues no tuve más cojones que pasar por el aro y prepararme unos meses cambiando mi alimentación habitual por más carbohidratos aparte de adelgazar kilos. Resultado corrí como en mi vida y aún así no gané mi categoría que quedé segundo.

Este año vuelvo a salir en la misma popular pero he seguido con mi alimentación habitual y se que no tengo ninguna posibilidad. ¿Ganaré a muchos yendo por debajo de mis posibilidades? Pues claro pero si me empeñara en marcar los ritmos del año pasado a mitad de carrera o me retiro o exploto, es así.

Y me he preparado exactamente igual en la rutina para la popular pero soy realista y se que sin carbos y buenas reservas de glucógeno no hay nada que hacer porque yo puedo ser deportista pero no soy más que nadie. Si claro, si fueran con los que entreno normalmente o con los del gimnasio pues probablemente ganaría yendo en ayunas y ellos inflados pero tipos de más o menos de mi nivel haciendo las cosas bien y yo no, se por experiencia que me pasan por encima sin despeinarse. Y "hacer las cosas bien" supone hacer cosas que hice el año pasado por probar en eso de correr y el gusanillo pero que no pienso hacer más. Perder kilos para correr más me da igual porque los recupero facilmente por genética pero meterme cosas como carbos a punta pala no me da igual así que paso.

Así es la vida y que se le va a hacer.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Ago 2017)

ketdroid dijo:


> Perdon, hacia referencia a los azúcares, harinas y procesados. De todas formas quien adquiere resistencia a la insulina por exceso de fructosa gana peso tomando cualquier hidrato, te guste o no.
> 
> No te preocupes que como con frecuencia las patatas y la paellita.



Claro, pero entonces la causa es aquello que le haya provocado la resistencia a la insulina, no los hidratos de carbono.

Y causas hay unas cuantas, entre ellas comer una dieta alta en grasas.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 23:07 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Yo al 80% de mi capacidad de levantamiento ya te digo que puedo hacerlo perfectamente en ayunas porque lo he probado y levanto más que ningún otro de mi gimnasio. Pero sigue siendo el 80% de mi capacidad y el 80 está muy lejos del 100%
> 
> Lo único que indica es que en mi gimnasio no tienen nivel para levantar más que yo al 80% pero si me voy a un sitio donde si haya nivel o me pongo al 100% o me pasan por encima. Y con el 100% probablemente varios me pasarían por encima.
> 
> ...



una de cal y otra de arena, como si no se pudiera estar en normopeso comiendo carbohidratos a punta pala.

Y vivir muchos años y bien.


----------



## sada (2 Ago 2017)

A ver si alguien sabe; no sé si fue en este hilo o en el de la cándida alguien colgó un estudio del càncer y el azúcar .


----------



## otroyomismo (2 Ago 2017)

A ver, siempre llegando tarde a este tipo de hilos y algunas dudas simples porque no tengo ni idea.

¿En que lugar quedan las legumbres? ¿Buenas, malas, depende?
Leyendo en diagonal las ultimas paginas me ha parecido entender que los cacahuetes no deben considerarse frutos secos.
Y a mi me pasa comop a otro forero, determinados tipos de comida me cuesta comerlos si no los acompaño con pan o similar. Vamos, que no me veo comiendo mantequilla a cucharadas. ¿Alternativas?

¿Y algun hilo para cuestiones sobre entrenamiento HIIT, HIST, de fuerza , etc, etc? 
Llevo demasiado tiempo haciendo lo mismo y me gustaria cambiar de rutinas, para variar.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Ago 2017)

Ojo, ojito, que los amigos australianos nos leen y se están empanando sobre los efectos de la insulina y el ayuno en todo el tema de la obesidad. Por suerte para mi (que soy entrenador), la última frase es aliviadora: "cualquier terapia potencial, está muy lejos". 

Descubren en el cerebro el 'interruptor' para quemar grasa después de comer - EcoDiario.es


Científicos del Instituto de Descubrimiento Biomédico de la Universidad de Monash en Australia han descubierto un mecanismo mediante el cual el cerebro coordina la alimentación con el gasto de energía, resolviendo así la duda sobre cómo el cuerpo se programaba para quemar la grasa después de comer y ofreciendo un potencial nuevo objetivo para el tratamiento de la obesidad.

La obesidad, un factor de riesgo importante para muchas enfermedades incluyendo enfermedades cardiovasculares, diabetes tipo 2, enfermedad hepática y varios cánceres, que está en niveles epidémicos en Australia.

Los investigadores, que forman parte del Programa de Enfermedades Metabólicas y Obesidad, han demostrado en modelos de laboratorio que la alimentación controla la conversión de grasa blanca, que almacena la energía, en grasa marrón, que la gasta. La grasa en el cuerpo humano se almacena en células especializadas llamadas adipocitos, que pueden cambiar de los estados blancos a marrones y viceversa.

Su estudio, publicado en Cell Metabolism Today, muestra que después de comer el cerebro responde a la insulina circulante, que se incrementa después de un aumento de la glucosa en la sangre. El cerebro entonces envía señales para promover la conversión de la grasa y gastar energía. Por el contrario, después de un ayuno, el cerebro ordena a estos adipocitos marrones convertirse de nuevo en adipocitos blancos, almacenando energía.

Estos procesos ayudan a prevenir el exceso de peso y el exceso de pérdida de peso en respuesta a la alimentación y el ayuno, lo que significa que el peso corporal permanece relativamente estable en el tiempo.

La pieza perdida en el rompecabezas
Los investigadores demostraron que la capacidad del cerebro para detectar la insulina y coordinar la alimentación con el gasto energético está controlada por un mecanismo parecido al interruptor activado después del ayuno para inhibir la respuesta a la insulina, reprimir la grasa marrón, y conservar la energía y apagarse después de la alimentación para facilitar La respuesta de la insulina para promover el dorado y para gastar energía.

"Lo que ocurre en el contexto de la obesidad es que el interruptor permanece encendido todo el tiempo - no se apaga durante la alimentación-. Como consecuencia, el bronceado se desactiva todo el tiempo y el gasto de energía disminuye todo el tiempo, por lo que cuando come, no ve un aumento proporcional en el gasto de energía - y que promueve el aumento de peso", ha señalado el investigador principal Tony Tiganis.

Las investigaciones previas mostraron cómo el cerebro coordina el 'tostado' del tejido adiposo blanco atrajeron considerable atención después de su publicación a principios de 2015. "Durante mucho tiempo, la pieza perdida en el rompecabezas siempre fue por qué esto ocurre en el cuerpo. Hemos demostrado no sólo por qué ocurre esto, sino también el mecanismo fundamental involucrado .Es muy emocionante", ha señalado el primer autor, el doctor Garron Dodd.

Los investigadores están explorando aún más la posibilidad de inhibir el cambio con fines terapéuticos para promover el desprendimiento de exceso de grasa. "La obesidad es un factor importante y principal en la carga global de la enfermedad en todo el mundo y se prepara, por primera vez en la historia moderna, para llevar reducir la esperanza de vida global", ha señalado Tiganis.

"Lo que nuestros estudios han demostrado es que hay un mecanismo fundamental en juego que normalmente garantiza que el gasto de energía se corresponde con la ingesta de energía. Cuando esto es defectuoso es cuando se engorda. Potencialmente podemos ser capaces de volver a conectar este mecanismo para promover la energía, el gasto y la pérdida de peso en los individuos obesos. Pero cualquier terapia potencial está muy lejos", (VALIENTES HIJOS DE PUTA) ha concluido.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (2 Ago 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Claro, pero entonces la causa es aquello que le haya provocado la resistencia a la insulina, no los hidratos de carbono.
> 
> Y causas hay unas cuantas, entre ellas comer una dieta alta en grasas.
> 
> ...



Sunwukung, ¿vas a opinar sobre el artículo del Pharmaceutical Journal que se puso, y que ¡oh, casualidad! punto por punto se refiere a lo comentado en el hilo?

¿O como siempre, vas a ignorar sistemáticamente lo que no se ajuste a tu sistema de creencias?

The cholesterol and calorie hypotheses are both dead


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2017)

Y vuelta la mula al trigo con el ejercicio, la intensidad, y la madre que os parió.

In a pill: si tienes que tirar de glucógeno muscular, como estés vacío, pájara al canto.

Pero...

...pero como el glucógeno muscular no sale del músculo, puedes estar en ayunas y con el hígado seco, y aun así tener los músculos a tope de glucógeno.

Lo que sí es cierto es que una vez hayas consumido ese glucógeno muscular, HASTA QUE NO COMAS NO LO VAS A REPONER, porque la gluconeogénesis en ayunas se dedica a cubrir las necesidades ineludibles de glucosa, y reponer el glucógeno muscular no es una prioridad.

En cuanto a la bici, volvemos a lo de siempre: si no superas el nivel anaerobio, ancha es Castilla. Y si tienes arrestos y práctica, superar el nivel anaerobio no es tan fácil, y no es una cuestión de energía, sino de POTENCIA (no superas el nivel anaerobio por hacer MUCHOS KILÓMETROS, sino por meter MUCHA CAÑA aunque sea en poco tiempo). Por eso me creo que alguien pueda hacer 30 km de bici en ayunas, que por escarpados que sean, si hay entrenamiento, no va a superar el nivel anaerobio más que puntualmente. Y claro que les dará sopas con honda (sopas=piedras de río) a los _sugarburners_, porque ellos llevan glucosa pa un ratico, y el lleva grasa para tirar días, incluso semanas.

Para Sada: aquí otro flojeras impenitente que ha descubierto la forma de hacer ALGO. Algo que además, al menos par mí se nota UN HUEVO.

Yo lo que no tengo es paciencia para darme tralla en un gimnasio durante una hora, ni resistencia para aguantar las agujetas a fuego al día siguiente durante otra hora.

Pero sí he encontrado voluntad y resistencia para hacer 5 minutos de TABATA todos (o casi todos) los días, con resultados sorprendentes. Y es que primero que quieres empezar a quejarte de lo chungo o lo coñazo que es, *ya has terminado*.

Ahora mismo estoy haciendo:

5 dominadas supinas (la segunda y tercera vuelta, 3, porque no me da más la vida)
10 segundos de descanso
15 sentadillas 
10 segundos de descanso
15 flexiones de pecho 
10 segundos de descanso
30 jumping jacks
10 segundos de descanso

Y eso, tres vueltas. 

Como digo, cinco o seis minutos, y estás fuera.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Zapatitos, sin entrar a medir rendimientos deportivos de competicion...te digo convencido que si se puede y se rinde perfectamente a un nivel amateur.
> 
> Lo de las hipoglucemias quitatelo de la cabeza cuando estas ketoadaptado. Mi hermano que se recupero de una enfermedad autoinmune (hara dos años con un tratamiento) se ha tirado a tumba abierta a la bici de montaña.
> 
> ...



Mi experiencia
En cetosis
Correr 10 k ,tiempo 62/65 mm en ayunas a las 8 AM y no terminar cansado
Sin cetosis
Corer 10 k,tiempo 58 mm,a las 9 PM ,terminar algo mas cansado

La cetosis te da mas fondo y resistencia pero resta fuerza


----------



## Trustno1 (2 Ago 2017)

Alguien puede decirme alguna información sobre algo que se llama Spirulina. Hago mucho deporte, como ya dije en el hilo, pero yo siempre he abogado por nada de suplementos ni cosas de esas de geles y demás. Decir que prefiero coger alimentos adecuados. No tengo ni sensación de cansancio ni pajaras de esas, aunque sí al ser mujer el año pasado tuve valores muy bajos de hierro, a pesar de comer verduras de hoja verde y frutos secos. 

Lo dicho eso de la Spirulina qué cojones es.


----------



## ketdroid (2 Ago 2017)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme alguna información sobre algo que se llama Spirulina. Hago mucho deporte, como ya dije en el hilo, pero yo siempre he abogado por nada de suplementos ni cosas de esas de geles y demás. Decir que prefiero coger alimentos adecuados. No tengo ni sensación de cansancio ni pajaras de esas, aunque sí al ser mujer el año pasado tuve valores muy bajos de hierro, a pesar de comer verduras de hoja verde y frutos secos.
> 
> Lo dicho eso de la Spirulina qué cojones es.



Se trata de un alga microscopica. Al ser tan pequeña cada una de ellas se pueden concentrar bien en poco espacio y como cada unidad individual necesita todos los elementos básicos para sobrevivir por si mismo, el concentrado que venden acaba teniendo una gran cantidad de vitaminas, minerales y aminoacidos esenciales.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Ago 2017)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme alguna información sobre algo que se llama Spirulina. Hago mucho deporte, como ya dije en el hilo, pero yo siempre he abogado por nada de suplementos ni cosas de esas de geles y demás. Decir que prefiero coger alimentos adecuados. No tengo ni sensación de cansancio ni pajaras de esas, aunque sí al ser mujer el año pasado tuve valores muy bajos de hierro, a pesar de comer verduras de hoja verde y frutos secos.
> 
> Lo dicho eso de la Spirulina qué cojones es.



Es un alga que se cría en Indonesia, básicamente, tengo varios clientes que se dedican a criarla. El rollo es que contiene muchas proteinas y además muy facilmente aprovechables. Vitaminas a cascoporro también.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 12:43 ----------




ketdroid dijo:


> Se trata de un alga microscopica. Al ser tan pequeña cada una de ellas se pueden concentrar bien en poco espacio y como cada unidad individual necesita todos los elementos básicos para sobrevivir por si mismo, el concentrado que venden acaba teniendo una gran cantidad de vitaminas, minerales y aminoacidos esenciales.



En el Oeste ya estaría muerto ::


----------



## Erasithanatos (2 Ago 2017)

Hola, foreros qué me decís de la planta de la India; Plantago Obata, Zaragatosa o Isabgol tiene estos tres nombres.







La verdad que es una maravilla, tan maravilla que muchos doctores no te quieren decir su nombre y la comercializan con el nombre de su "marcha", véase: 

[YOUTUBE]knJuw01OQXY[/YOUTUBE]

"La fibra del Doctor Alejandro Segebre", la vende su marca como una verdadera panacea que cura todos los trastornos intestinales tan frecuentes en nuestro mundo moderno, debido a la alimentación de mierda que la mayoría de la gente tiene; Colón Irritable, colitis nerviosa, enfermedad de Crohn, gastritis... Cualquier enfermedad surgida de tener un colón podrido, entoxicado y vuelto un pozo negro debido a no tener frutas y vegetales.

Esta planta absorbe es una fibra del tipo mucilago y absorbe hasta un 300% de agua, lo que en días de ayuno, con una dieta rica en frutas, vegetales, puede ser un gran suplemento para que haga de desatascador de tuberías y te logre quitar toda la podredumbre que está pudriendo tu cuerpo, tu salud y tu mente. 

Yo la recomiendo. Es muy barata y con dos tomas al día, te aseguras que toda la basura se vaya a través del váter y no del colón-linfa-sangre-todo el cuerpo. No da tiempo a la hez a descomponerse y generar todos los venenos que genera el estreñimiento.

Aunque con una dieta alta en fibra vegetal, no hace falta. Para gente con problemas intestinales, debería ser una planta obligatoria y no todas las drogas farmacéuticas que recetan como laxantes, omeoprazol, buscapina...


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (2 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Zapatitos, sin entrar a medir rendimientos deportivos de competicion...te digo convencido que si se puede y se rinde perfectamente a un nivel amateur.
> 
> Lo de las hipoglucemias quitatelo de la cabeza cuando estas ketoadaptado. Mi hermano que se recupero de una enfermedad autoinmune (hara dos años con un tratamiento) se ha tirado a tumba abierta a la bici de montaña.
> 
> ...



Cuantas tonterias juntas.Se nota que no has puesto el cuerpo nunca a prueba de verdad.

Puedes pasar dias sin comer y seguir subiendo maquinaria por las escaleras,pero lo haras al 5% de tu capacidad.Si ayunas y no le metes gasolina al cuerpo siempre rendiras como el culo.

Aguantar no es lo mismo que rendir bien,que es lo que interesa de verdad.

Que mania que teneis de torturar el cuerpo por seguir consejos de "gurus" blogeros y youtubers.


----------



## Lausengier (2 Ago 2017)

Froome (SKY) y las dietas cetogénicas | Es Tirador

Ahora hago series cortas en ayunas y no noto nada. A medida que avance la temporada ya os explicaré mi experiencia haciendo dieta baja en carbohidratos y el rendimiento en competición amateur (media y maratón).
Me calculé ayer el PGC y estoy en 9%.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Ago 2017)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Cuantas tonterias juntas.Se nota que no has puesto el cuerpo nunca a prueba de verdad.
> 
> Puedes pasar dias sin comer y seguir subiendo maquinaria por las escaleras,pero lo haras al 5% de tu capacidad.Si ayunas y no le metes gasolina al cuerpo siempre rendiras como el culo.
> 
> ...



Depende del tipo de ayuno, no? Hay ayunos de 10 horas y ayunos de 24 y ayunos de 72 horas. No es lo mismo según el tipo de ayuno.
El hecho de cenar, irse a dormir y entrenarse nada más levantarse (o sea, sin desayunar), se ha demostrado que la capacidad está ahí. Intacta.
Otra cosa, repito, es que haga un ayuno de 1-2 días.

Lo que no podemos hacer es poner "ayuno" y confundir un ayuno de 10 horas con uno de 72 como si fuera lo mismo.
Luego, la gente se piensa que el ayuno de por sí, es malo, y se van al otro extremo: comen sin hambre (lacteos, cereales...), pq sino cuando entrenan se mueren... En fin.


----------



## palodearia (2 Ago 2017)

ketdroid dijo:


> Se trata de un alga microscopica.



Son cianobacterias, no un algas.

Puestos a buscar productos milagro, cual bálsamo de fierabrás... al menos clasificadlo bien.


----------



## montella (2 Ago 2017)

Vengo de un atracon enorme de helados,pizza,fruta,bocatas y llevo ahora mismo unas 40 horas de ayuno sin problemas siguiendo los consejos.EStoy pensando en romperlo mañana por la mañana aunke ahora mismo no tengo hambre.¿Pensais q si me levanto mañana sin hambre lo prolongue o no merece la pena?Pasaran las 50 horas de ayuno.Soy una persona con algo de sobrepeso 8-10 kilos por encima de peso ideal.


----------



## lost_77 (2 Ago 2017)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme alguna información sobre algo que se llama Spirulina. Hago mucho deporte, como ya dije en el hilo, pero yo siempre he abogado por nada de suplementos ni cosas de esas de geles y demás. Decir que prefiero coger alimentos adecuados. No tengo ni sensación de cansancio ni pajaras de esas, aunque sí al ser mujer el año pasado tuve valores muy bajos de hierro, a pesar de comer verduras de hoja verde y frutos secos.
> 
> Lo dicho eso de la Spirulina qué cojones es.



Parece interesante, pero no me fío de su producción ni de su conservación


----------



## ketdroid (2 Ago 2017)

palodearia dijo:


> Son cianobacterias, no un algas.
> 
> Puestos a buscar productos milagro, cual bálsamo de fierabrás... al menos clasificadlo bien.



Vulgarmente se consideran algas. No hace falta ponerse tiquismiquis.:no:

A lo segundo no voy ni a responder.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ago 2017)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Cuantas tonterias juntas.Se nota que no has puesto el cuerpo nunca a prueba de verdad.
> 
> Puedes pasar dias sin comer y seguir subiendo maquinaria por las escaleras,pero lo haras al 5% de tu capacidad.Si ayunas y no le metes gasolina al cuerpo siempre rendiras como el culo.
> 
> ...



Oxidación de ácidos grasos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

''La oxidación de los ácidos grasos es un mecanismo clave para la obtención de energía metabólica (ATP) por parte de los organismos aeróbicos. Dado que los ácidos grasos son moléculas muy reducidas, su oxidación libera mucha energía; en los animales, su almacenamiento en forma de triacilgliceroles es más eficiente y cuantitativamente más importante que el almacenamiento de glúcidos en forma de glucógeno.''

Como ya llevamos muchas paginas de hilo habra que volver a explicar a los nuevos retras como funciona esto.

Si eliminas refinados y metes mas grasa en la dieta utilizas como energia preferente lo de arriba. Simplemente te cambia el metabolismo, que por otro lado es la via metabolica que estamos diseñados para usar.

Hace 20.000 años como que no me veo a los seres humanos metiendo espaguetis y azucar para poder funcionar.

Pd. Ignorante

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 19:11 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Depende del tipo de ayuno, no? Hay ayunos de 10 horas y ayunos de 24 y ayunos de 72 horas. No es lo mismo según el tipo de ayuno.
> El hecho de cenar, irse a dormir y entrenarse nada más levantarse (o sea, sin desayunar), se ha demostrado que la capacidad está ahí. Intacta.
> Otra cosa, repito, es que haga un ayuno de 1-2 días.
> 
> ...



Claro pero este es de los que se piensa que es imposible vivir sin ir a la nevera a coger algo cada tres horas. Los ayunos que yo hago a diario son de 16 horas, y esporadicamente de 24 horas, y reitero los hago sin despeinarme ni bajones. Eso si te metes una palmera de chocolate no lo podras hacer porque a las tres horas te da el bajon de azucar cosa que comiendo asi no nos pasa.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 19:13 ----------




montella dijo:


> Vengo de un atracon enorme de helados,pizza,fruta,bocatas y llevo ahora mismo unas 40 horas de ayuno sin problemas siguiendo los consejos.EStoy pensando en romperlo mañana por la mañana aunke ahora mismo no tengo hambre.¿Pensais q si me levanto mañana sin hambre lo prolongue o no merece la pena?Pasaran las 50 horas de ayuno.Soy una persona con algo de sobrepeso 8-10 kilos por encima de peso ideal.



Pues yo no te lo aconsejo, meter tanta azucar y harina y luego obligar al cuerpo a prescindir del azucar de golpe no puede ser bueno. Quitate los refinados un tiempo y luego no veo el problema de que lo hagas.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (2 Ago 2017)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Cuantas tonterias juntas.Se nota que no has puesto el cuerpo nunca a prueba de verdad.
> 
> Puedes pasar dias sin comer y seguir subiendo maquinaria por las escaleras,pero lo haras al 5% de tu capacidad.Si ayunas y no le metes gasolina al cuerpo siempre rendiras como el culo.
> 
> ...



::

Infórmate antes de decir perogrulladas. 

Estar en cetosis y ayunar es lo mismo para el cuerpo, grosso modo, ya que cuando ayunas entras en cetosis. Cuando estás en cetosis tiras de grasas. 

Si no ayunas la quema de grasa es de la ingesta, pero si ayunas la quema de grasa es de tu propio cuerpo... ::

El problema viene cuando haces dieta normal, te saltas el desayuno y te esfuerzas... Ahí si te viene la pájara por bajón de glucosa, porqué no estás keto-adaptado.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Ago 2017)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> *Cuantas tonterias juntas.Se nota que no has puesto el cuerpo nunca a prueba de verdad.
> 
> Puedes pasar dias sin comer y seguir subiendo maquinaria por las escaleras,pero lo haras al 5% de tu capacidad.Si ayunas y no le metes gasolina al cuerpo siempre rendiras como el culo.
> 
> ...



En cualquier trabajo se puede rendir perfectamente haciendo ayuno siempre que estés adaptado a ello, evidentemente si estás habituado a comer macarrones y doritos cada 2 horas evidentemente si se te ocurre hacer un ayuno y ponerte a currar te va a dar tal zamacuco que te tendríamos que recoger a cucharadas.

Yo de lo que hablo es de alta intensidad y trabajando no se alcanza la alta intensidad de ninguna de las maneras. A no ser que tú te tires horas subiendo maquinaría corriendo por las escaleras a toda la velocidad que puedas, entonces me callo.

Saludos.


----------



## Luizmi (3 Ago 2017)

Por qué es la grasa la via metabólica que estamos diseñados para usar? no es un mecanismo secundario en falta de hidratos de carbono?

Obviamente hace 20.000 años no se comía pasta, pero si tubérculos.

Todo eso de "adaptado a grasas" es una magufada, que está cayendo poco a poco por su propio peso, la gente que hace dietas "basadas en grasas" poco a poco se está dando cuenta que alimentos como la vilipendiada patata son un excelente alimento para la mayoría, que resulta que mejora la resistencia a insulina (cuando es una de las comidas mas insulogénicas), que aporta proteína de calidad, que es altamente saciante, que mejora la flora intestinal, etc, etc, etc, etc, un superalimento.

Ya muchos "gurús" paleos van cediendo poco a poco ante alimentos como el arroz o la patata, a alguno ya le he leido que come legumbres de vez en cuando.

En los próximos años vamos a ver como los gurús paleos le van dando la vuelta a la tortilla para no quedar como los timadores que son y asimilar lo obvio, que una alimentación basada en su mayor parte por hidratos de carbono incluyendo como principal fuente de energía el almidón de turbérculos y granos de todo tipo son una dieta saludable, económica y sostenible.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Ago 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Por qué es la grasa la via metabólica que estamos diseñados para usar? no es un mecanismo secundario en falta de hidratos de carbono?
> 
> Obviamente hace 20.000 años no se comía pasta, pero si tubérculos.
> 
> ...



Pistas: 
¿Qué tipo de combustible podemos acumular en el cuerpo como para tirar meses? 
¿Qué tipo de combustible apenas podemos acumular para tirar unas horas?
¿Qué cree que es más común en la naturaleza, comer a diario y varias veces, o comer cuando puedas, que puede no ser todos los días?

Si la vía metabólica primaria fuera la de la glucosa ¿No cree que tendríamos capacidad para almacenar reservas mucho mayores? ¿Qué sentido tiene acumular combustible secundario y tener unas reservas mínimas de combustible primario?


----------



## Luizmi (3 Ago 2017)

Si tienes que almacenar lo haces el formato más eficiente peso/calorías, que es la grasa...

Por qué el cuerpo prefiere usar hidratos nada más que los tiene disponibles?
Por qué el cuerpo tiene mecanismos para transformar otras fuentes de energía en glucosa, como la gluconeogénesis?
Pues porque los hidratos de carbono son la fuente preferente de energía, todo lo que no sean hidratos son mecanismos de reserva, solo activados cuando estos faltan.

En la comunidad paleo tenemos paradojas como la del almidón resistente, que solo se encuentra en tubérculos y granos, fuentes de energía vetados por definición en una dieta Paleo estricta, todo el mundo reconoce que este alimentos tiene un inmenso potencial para mejorar la salud, pero claro, como vamos a comer legumbres y tubérculos, la solución: vamos a comprar botes de almidón de patata y nos tomamos unas cucharitas al día, así tenemos sus beneficios pero seguímos teniendo un metabolismo enfocado a grasas...


----------



## Indignado (3 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pistas:
> ¿Qué tipo de combustible podemos acumular en el cuerpo como para tirar meses?
> ¿Qué tipo de combustible apenas podemos acumular para tirar unas horas?
> ¿Qué cree que es más común en la naturaleza, comer a diario y varias veces, o comer cuando puedas, que puede no ser todos los días?



Produce menos radicales libres lo que significa que es un proceso más limpio para el cuerpo , o dicho de otra envejece menos.

No tiene sentido que la via mas nociva sea la favorita del cuerpo


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ago 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Si tienes que almacenar lo haces el formato más eficiente peso/calorías, que es la grasa...
> 
> Por qué el cuerpo prefiere usar hidratos nada más que los tiene disponibles?
> Por qué el cuerpo tiene mecanismos para transformar otras fuentes de energía en glucosa, como la gluconeogénesis?
> ...



Que coleccion de sandeces, a ti se te va la olla.







Todo eso son tuberculos y son una de las bases de la dieta evolutiva o paleo como gustes.

Yo sigo sin saber si lo tuyo es pura ignorancia o estulticia.

Incluso la patata la como todas las semanas, y por supuesto el arroz una vez por semana, que como ya explico Seignalet no produce ningun problema.

Aqui se trata de eliminar los alimentos problematicos y a los que estamos menos adaptados, evidentemente primero de todo los procesados, no de las pajas mentales que a ti se te ocurran.

La via metabolica de las grasas funciona de puta madre cuando no metes refinados, cosa totalmente compatible con los hidratos naturales.

Cuando metes refinados el cuerpo lo intenta quemar lo primero o lo convierte en grasa abdominal porque el picotazo de azucar acidifica tanto el organismo que si no fuese asi nos moririamos. Es una energia excesiva en muy poco tiempo normal que corra a gastarla ya que ahi el sistema endocrino deja de regular y se jodio el invento.


----------



## malibux (3 Ago 2017)

¿Por qué no engordan los frutos secos? | Ciencia | EL PAÍS

Ya sólo falta que el fantasma de El Comidista hable de algo distinto que no sea panes, bizcochos y galletitas ::::


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Ago 2017)

la industria y sus voceros no van a renunciar al valor añadido que tiene un bollo envuelto en plástico sobre el grano.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 19:53 ----------

digo valor para que se entienda, pero hablo de precio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ago 2017)

malibux dijo:


> ¿Por qué no engordan los frutos secos? | Ciencia | EL PAÍS
> 
> Ya sólo falta que el fantasma de El Comidista hable de algo distinto que no sea panes, bizcochos y galletitas ::::



Lo mas alucinante de estos estudios es que ven claramente que metiendo alimentos altos en grasa como los frutos secos no supone un incremento de peso, pero siguen con su programacion cuentacalorias y dicen lo mismo y lo contrario en sus conclusiones:

'Los alimentos tan calóricos deben ser limitados si queremos controlar nuestro peso. Sin embargo, los frutos secos son una excepción'

Son capaces de sumar 2+2=5 para no bajarse de la burra de las calorias.


----------



## Lausengier (3 Ago 2017)

Aterogénesis y diabetes, resistencia a la insulina e hiperinsulinemia | Revista Española de Cardiología

Más claro agua. Diabéticos mal tratados.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ago 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Aterogénesis y diabetes, resistencia a la insulina e hiperinsulinemia | Revista Española de Cardiología
> 
> Más claro agua. Diabéticos mal tratados.



El problema es la insulina y los tratan con mas insulina. La insulina alta en pacientes diabeticos tipo II no consigue bajar los niveles de azucar en sangre, en conclusion les meten insulina a gallete hasta que baja el azucar. Los efectos son devastadores por meter tanta insulina.

Como buenos medicos aportan soluciones farmacologicas como opcion a la insulina que es luchar contra la resistencia a la insulina con metmorfina.

No digo que no funcione y este estudio va de eso, correcto. 

Lo de procurar no tener la insulina disparada todo el dia ya si eso en otro capitulo.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Ago 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Por qué es la grasa la via metabólica que estamos diseñados para usar? no es un mecanismo secundario en falta de hidratos de carbono?
> 
> Obviamente hace 20.000 años no se comía pasta, pero si tubérculos.
> 
> ...



en lo único que aciertan los gurús paleos es en lo del azúcar. En lo demás se pasan la evidencia histórica y epidemiológica por el forro.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 23:52 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo mas alucinante de estos estudios es que ven claramente que metiendo alimentos altos en grasa como los frutos secos no supone un incremento de peso, pero siguen con su programacion cuentacalorias y dicen lo mismo y lo contrario en sus conclusiones:
> 
> 'Los alimentos tan calóricos deben ser limitados si queremos controlar nuestro peso. Sin embargo, los frutos secos son una excepción'
> 
> Son capaces de sumar 2+2=5 para no bajarse de la burra de las calorias.



más no puedes seleccionar tus fuentes, e ignorar miles de otras.

Un artículo periodístico no es una fuente fiable de referencia, precisamente, porque los hay en las dos direcciones.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 23:53 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pistas:
> ¿Qué tipo de combustible podemos acumular en el cuerpo como para tirar meses?
> ¿Qué tipo de combustible apenas podemos acumular para tirar unas horas?
> ¿Qué cree que es más común en la naturaleza, comer a diario y varias veces, o comer cuando puedas, que puede no ser todos los días?
> ...



la fuente primaria de combustible del cerebro, que es el órgano que utiliza el mayor porcentaje de la energía, es la glucosa, transforma otras sustancias a glucosa si es necesario y una dieta alta en carbohidratos desvía la mayor parte del consumo de esos carbohidratos para el consumo del cerebro y para mantener la temperatura basal, sin necesidad de generar productos finales o intermedios tóxicos (cuyo exceso perjudica el metabolismo).


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ago 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la fuente primaria de combustible del cerebro, que es el órgano que utiliza el mayor porcentaje de la energía, es la glucosa, transforma otras sustancias a glucosa si es necesario y una dieta alta en carbohidratos desvía la mayor parte del consumo de esos carbohidratos para el consumo del cerebro y para mantener la temperatura basal, sin necesidad de generar productos finales o intermedios tóxicos (cuyo exceso perjudica el metabolismo).



Falso.

En ausencia de glucosa, la mayor parte del cerebro funciona sin problemas.

De hecho, la mayoría de las personas que siguen una dieta cetogénica atestiguan que notan mayor claridad mental cuando su cerebro no funciona con glucosa como combustible primario.

La gluconeogénesis, precisamente, sirve para cubrir el *mínimo* porcentaje de consumo energético (~5%) que sólo puede cubrirse por glucosa, porque alimenta tejidos sin capacidad para quemar grasas ni cuerpos cetónicos (por ejemplo, los glóbulos rojos).

Y la propia glucosa, en alta proporción, es tóxica, no le hace falta tener "productos intermedios o finales" que lo sean.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 09:05 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Si tienes que almacenar lo haces el formato más eficiente peso/calorías, que es la grasa...
> 
> Por qué el cuerpo prefiere usar hidratos nada más que los tiene disponibles?



Porque la acumulación de glucosa genera todo tipo de problemas y toxicidades en los tejidos, así que el cuerpo trata de consumirla cuanto antes y de forma preferente, y la que le sobra la transforma en grasa.

No es baladí que la densidad energética de las reservas de glucosa sea tan baja (~ 1kcal por gramo de glucógeno): la glucosa no se puede almacenar tal cual, hay que "neutralizarla" para que no cause estragos.



> Por qué el cuerpo tiene mecanismos para transformar otras fuentes de energía en glucosa, como la gluconeogénesis?
> Pues porque los hidratos de carbono son la fuente preferente de energía, todo lo que no sean hidratos son mecanismos de reserva, solo activados cuando estos faltan.



No, tiene esos mecanismos porque hay un mínimo porcentaje de tejidos que sólo pueden consumir glucosa, y son tejidos vitales. Así que llevamos nuestra propia fábrica interna de glucosa para asegurar que esos pocos tejidos nunca se quedan sin suministro.

Si la glucosa fuera el combustible primario ¿Por qué no tener más capacidad para la gluconeogénesis y alimentar TODO EL CUERPO con glucosa a partir de las reservas, y no sólo esos pocos tejidos que no pueden consumir otra cosa?



> En la comunidad paleo tenemos paradojas como la del almidón resistente, que solo se encuentra en tubérculos y granos, fuentes de energía vetados por definición en una dieta Paleo estricta, todo el mundo reconoce que este alimentos tiene un inmenso potencial para mejorar la salud, pero claro, como vamos a comer legumbres y tubérculos, la solución: vamos a comprar botes de almidón de patata y nos tomamos unas cucharitas al día, así tenemos sus beneficios pero seguímos teniendo un metabolismo enfocado a grasas...



Lo que es la dieta Paleo estricta no se lo podría decir, porque ni idea. Ni siquiera es en realidad el tema del hilo.

Pero por aquí no sé de nadie que diga que las patatas son malas. Simple y llanamente, hay que saber que se deben preparar de forma ADECUADA: dejándolas reposar para retrogradar la fécula gelificada otra vez a almidón resistente.

De hecho, si se hace así, ni siquiera deja uno de basar su metabolismo en las grasas: el almidón resistente ralentiza la absorción de los hidratos de carbono digeribles en el intestino, de suerte que se evitan los picos de glucosa y sus consiguientes picos de insulina, que son los que imposibilitan acceder a la lipólisis.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero por aquí no sé de nadie que diga que las patatas son malas. Simple y llanamente, hay que saber que se deben preparar de forma ADECUADA: dejándolas reposar para retrogradar la fécula gelificada otra vez a almidón resistente.



¿Sabes exactamente cuánto tiempo de reposo se necesita para retrogradar la fécula?


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ago 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Sabes exactamente cuánto tiempo de reposo se necesita para retrogradar la fécula?



Exactamente no, pero en este resumen señalan que una buena forma de obtener almidón resistente es cocer las patatas durante 20 minutos a 120 grados (olla exprés) y después dejarlas enfriar hasta temperatura ambiente.

El almacenamiento entre 2 y 4 grados (nevera) también mejora la formación de almidón resistente, y a partir de las 24 horas los aumentos son testimoniales.


Así que, cocemos las patatas en la olla exprés 20 minutos, las dejamos enfriar hasta temperatura ambiente, las metemos en la nevera, y hasta el día siguiente, por ejemplo.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2017)

Lo de la pérdida de gusto por lo dulce es algo que a mi me ha pasado con el whisky con cocacola. Muy de vez en cuando lo bebo así y es que ya no puedo, de lo cual me alegro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ago 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Lo de la pérdida de gusto por lo dulce es algo que a mi me ha pasado con el whisky con cocacola. Muy de vez en cuando lo bebo así y es que ya no puedo, de lo cual me alegro.



No es pérdida del gusto por lo dulce, es *recuperación de la capacidad de saborear lo dulce.*

La gente me dice que los granos de cacao crudos son muy amargos: pues yo les encuentro un regusto dulce.

Las cosas que nunca pensaste que fueran dulces ahora te saben dulces, porque tus papilas no están sometidas 24/7 a un _carpet bombing_ de dulzor.

Y claro, las cosas dulcérrimas, como una coca-cola, te saben empalagosas, que ES LO LÓGICO: es tu cuerpo diciéndote que eso tiene mucha más azúcar de la necesaria.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Ago 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Lo de la pérdida de gusto por lo dulce es algo que a mi me ha pasado con el whisky con cocacola. Muy de vez en cuando lo bebo así y es que ya no puedo, de lo cual me alegro.



Es algo normal. Cuando uno deja de comer tantos dulces y por tanto se va hacia aquello más amargo, equilibramos un poco nuestras pupilas gustativas.
Estamos preparados para que nos atraigan y nos volvamos adictos hacia aquello dulce. Si abusamos de lo dulce, estamos a un extremo, que nuestro cuerpo nos irá pidiendo más y más dulce (chuches, coca colas, procesados, harinas...) y no procesamos bien lo amargo (cacao puro, yogurt natural sin azúcar ni nada, verduras, frutos secos...)
Pero a la que nos vamos desenganchando de lo más dulce y por tanto comemos más amargo, el cuerpo se va equilibrando y aquellos alimentos que no nos entraban tanto (verduras, cacao, café solo, frutos secos...), ya les encontramos mejor sabor. Y por contra, aquello tan y tan dulce ya es rechazado. Al forero anterior le pasa con los helados, y a mi me pasó con las chuches de las cuales era adicto y ahora peco una vez al mes con una bolsa que apenas llega a 1 euro.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (4 Ago 2017)

¿Cuales son los efectos del eritritol que tiene 0 calorías y un índice glucémico 0?
Quiero decir, supuestamente si sustituyes todo el azúcar que consumes por eritritol adelgazarías ¿no?


----------



## Lukytrike (4 Ago 2017)

¿Qué se puede tomar como sustituto del azúcar para los cafés, por ejemplo?
Lo ideal es no tomar nada, ni siquiera tomar el café, peero...

Yo he estado probando con stevia (en sobres), azúcar de abedul, sacarina... pero dicen que es malo para el sistema digestivo o el hígado.

¿Qué se puede tomar, aunque sea para ir reduciendo la dependencia a lo dulce poco a poco?


----------



## Ultra Chad (4 Ago 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Sabes exactamente cuánto tiempo de reposo se necesita para retrogradar la fécula?



Almidón resistente, o por qué el arroz recalentado adelgaza

*Almidón resistente, o por qué el arroz recalentado adelgaza*






Ya hay pocas dudas al respecto: adelgazar de forma saludable no consiste en perder peso, sino en perder grasa y conservar o aumentar tus músculos. La dieta es la parte más importante del proceso, y especialmente el control de los carbohidratos.

*Los carbohidratos no son necesarios para la supervivencia*, pero hacen que nuestro cuerpo funcione mejor, sobre todo si los tomamos por las mañanas y, sobre todo, antes y después de hacer ejercicios de fuerza. Si evitamos los azúcares y las subidas bruscas de insulina, los carbohidratos tienen un sitio en nuestra dieta. El problema es cuando desayunas cereales, comes arroz y cenas pasta, llevando a tu cuerpo de una panzada de carbohidratos a la siguiente.

En multitud de estudios las dietas bajas en carbohidratos han demostrado ser más efectivas para perder grasa y conservar músculo que las dietas que recortan las grasas o las proteínas. Sin embargo, los carbohidratos, especialmente el almidón, forman la base de la alimentación de muchas personas. Privarse del pan es un sacrificio aceptable, pero ¿cómo renunciar al arroz o a las patatas?

*Les presento al almidón resistente*. Este tipo particular de almidón se encuentra de forma natural en muchos alimentos, como los plátanos verdes o la avena. Es mucho más saludable por varios motivos:

Reduce los niveles de inflamación y el riesgo de cáncer de colon 
Es beneficioso para las enfermedades del intestino grueso como colitis ulcerosa y la enfermedad de Crohn, la diverticulitis, diarrea y estreñimiento
Mejora la absorción de los minerales en la dieta 
Mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina, que es la capacidad de tu cuerpo de responder a las subidas de azúcar 
Este efecto se prolonga incluso hasta la siguiente comida 
Hay una mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina de entre el 33 y el 50%, y después de tomarlo solo durante cuatro semanas 
Aumenta la sensación de saciedad y ayuda a controlar la cantidad de comida, mejor incluso que otros tipos de fibra 
*Cómo funciona el almidón resistente*
Tu cuerpo no puede digerir el almidón resistente, pero no hay problema. Las bacterias en tu intestino sí que pueden. Tu flora intestinal transforma el almidón resistente en ácidos grasos de cadena corta, sobre todo butirato.

Resulta que el butirato es el alimento favorito de las células intestinales del colon. Por eso tiene efectos beneficiosos reduciendo la inflamación y el riesgo de cáncer en esta parte de tu intestino.

El resto del butirato pasa a la sangre, y al llegar a las células empieza la magia: el butirato no solo mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina, sino que también hace más fácil que tu cuerpo queme grasa, aumentando el nivel de oxidación en las células musculares

*Cómo preparar tu propio almidón resistente*
Después de leer esto quieres almidón resistente en tu dieta. ¿Te debes alimentar de copos de avena y plátano macho? No necesariamente. Hay un truco para cambiar a nivel molecular el almidón normal y convertirlo en resistente. No necesitas un laboratorio, lo puedes hacer en casa.

En un experimento del College of Chemical Sciences de Sri Lanka, en una región que consume el 90% del arroz del mundo, se llegó a la receta perfecta para convertir el almidón normal del arroz en almidón resistente. Es así de sencillo:



> Hervir agua
> Añadir una cucharada de aceite de coco (sirve cualquier aceite)
> Añadir un vaso de arroz seco
> Cocer durante 20 minutos
> ...



*Si te parece la receta del arroz recalentado, es porque es exactamente eso*. Sin embargo, al añadir aceite al agua se consigue cambiar la estructura molecular del arroz. La amilosa y la amilopectina del almidón se unen, formando moléculas más grandes que no se pueden digerir directamente. Al enfriarlo durante 12 horas se se da tiempo para completar la transformación en almidón resistente.

La reducción en calorías medida durante el experimento fue de entre el 12% y el 50%. La misma transformación ocurre al enfriar patatas hervidas, por ejemplo, o pasta. En un experimento durante un programa de la BBC, la nutritionists Denise Robertson de la Universidad de Surrey comprobó que la subida de azúcar provocada por la pasta refrigerada y recalentada era un 50% menor.

Es la época perfecta para aplicar la receta, porque ¿quién no tiene una ensalada de arroz o pasta en la nevera?

*¿En qué se basa todo esto?*
Nuestros resultados muestran que a pesar de una diferencia no significativa entre los grupos, el descenso en la masa magra de la dieta estándar fue cuatro veces mayor que el del grupo con la dieta alta en proteínas
Effects of resistant starch on the colon in healthy volunteers: possible implications for cancer prevention.
Durante la dieta con almidón resistente, las concentraciones fecales de estériles neutros descendieron un 30% y las concentraciones reclames de 4-colesten-3-uno descendieron un 36%. Estos datos sugieren que el almidón resistente tiene importantes efectos potenciales en el metabolismo bacteriano en el colon humano que pueden ser relevantes para la prevención del cáncer.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> En ausencia de glucosa, la mayor parte del cerebro funciona sin problemas.
> 
> ...



Son tan subnormales que no se dan cuenta que NUNCA ha sido necesario para vivir tener a mano un azucarillo. Si fuese asi ya nos habriamos muerto hace unos cuantos miles de años. Y por supuesto tampoco nos hace falta ningun tipo de harina. El cuerpo sabe producir la cantidad de azucar justa para todos los procesos metabolicos, lo que le cuesta horrores es eliminar lo que le metemos directamente en vena.

PARA CAZURROS E IGNORANTES:
gluconeogénesis:
Es una ruta metabólica anabólica que permite la biosíntesis de glucosa a partir de precursores no glucídicos. Incluye la utilización de varios aminoácidos, lactato, piruvato, glicerol y cualquiera de los intermediarios del ciclo de los ácidos tricarboxílicos (o ciclo de Krebs) como fuentes de carbono para la vía metabólica.

Esta en la programacion popular y lo he oido mil veces 'ejque el cerebro necesita azucar'. Ya paso de desasnar a nadie pero me entra la risa floja.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 16:05 ----------




Warren dijo:


> bueno, pues (por supuesto, sin haberme leído todo el hilo... que ya es imposible) llevo unos dos meses habiendo eliminado al 99% el azucar propiamente dicho, y en un 50-60% los hidratos.
> 
> aunque no lo hice de forma "radical", de un día para otro, sino más o menos en una semana... si es verdad que noté cierta pesadez de cabeza durante algunos días (aunque evidentemente no sé si es debido a ello), sin embargo, tras dos meses, puedo decir:
> 
> ...



Sin novedad en el frente, todo absolutamente normal.

- Al estar en tu peso los dos kilos que has perdido seran casi todo liquido.

- Lo que popularmente se llaman ataques de hambre o antojos o ansia, pasa a la historia porque tu cuerpo no tiene los bajones de azucar despues del pico de insulina que provocan los refinados.

- Lo de las contracturas te puedo decir que como lo he sufrido el cambio es radical. En cuatro años no he tenido ninguna y venia de dos años con continuas visitas al fisio. No te puedes imaginar lo inflamatorios que son los alimentos procesados. Eso lleva a tener siempre algun dolor articular o muscular y los enganchones de espalda en mi caso eran brutales. Ya te digo que ahora en mi caso pasaron a la historia.

- Que lo dulce te repela es una consecuencia normal de haberte 'desintoxicado'. Ahora solo llevas un par de meses y ya se te hace pesado el dulce, espera un añito y directamente se hace incomible. A mi la patada en el estomago que me da ni se me ocurre probar nada cargado de azucar, es una sensacion chunga.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 16:11 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Lo de la pérdida de gusto por lo dulce es algo que a mi me ha pasado con el whisky con cocacola. Muy de vez en cuando lo bebo así y es que ya no puedo, de lo cual me alegro.



Eso tiene facilisima solucion, donde este un buen whisky con hielo::

Todavía soy capaz de meterme algún gintonic de uvas a peras, pero le tiro a los destilados cuando vienen fiestas y me sientan perfectamente, sin el puto refresco. El vino y la cerveza tambien me sientan perfectamente. Con la cerveza procuro no pasarme porque si notas que te hinchas como una pelota aunque luego lo mees en un par de dias.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> En ausencia de glucosa, la mayor parte del cerebro funciona sin problemas.
> 
> ...



tu te das cuenta de que todos tus pseudorazonamientos (porque están basados en un conocimiento parcial de la fisiología, que es la que se tiene actualmente y está basada en interpretaciones sesgadas), sólo permiten concluir que una dieta cetogénica es la mejor posible para cualquier ser humano y que una dieta alta en carbohidratos de cualquier tipo es la peor posible, contra TODA EVIDENCIA DE MILES DE AÑOS.

¿hay que repetir hasta la saciedad que las sociedades más sanas y longevas han consumido TODAS ELLAS dietas altas o muy altas en carbohidratos y no hay civilización que merezca tal nombre que se haya desarrollado alimentada por una dieta baja en carbohidratos?

Son indicios, no pruebas, pero bastante consistentes y sugerentes. 

Eres un claro ejemplo de alguien que prima una supuesta teoría, repleta de interpretaciones personales como esta



> Si la glucosa fuera el combustible primario ¿Por qué no tener más capacidad para la gluconeogénesis y alimentar TODO EL CUERPO con glucosa a partir de las reservas, y no sólo esos pocos tejidos que no pueden consumir otra cosa?



¿en base a qué dices esto? ¿sólo porque tu combustible preferido y tu creencia personal basada en cero evidencias es que una dieta alta en grasas es mejor? ¿entonces por qué el cerebro elige, preferentemente, y funciona mucho mejor, glucosa frente a grasa o cuerpos cetónicos, los cuales, por cierto, tiene efectos negativos para el mantenimiento de la homeostasis interna a largo plazo (la reducción del ph que provoca la presencia de estas sustancias obliga a el cuerpo a neutralizar esta bajada utilizando sus reservas de buffers alcalinos)? 

¿por qué entonces, la FORTÍSIMA preferencia hacia lo dulce que tiene el ser humano?

Y lo de los picos de insulina, que es un mecanismo normal del cuerpo y el problema no es que se produzcan (y no sólo los provocan los carbohidratos), sino que no baje al cabo de dos horas, lo cual sólo sucede si existe OTRA condición mórbida que lo impida, y por eso las sociedades longevas y sanas con dietas muy altas en carbohidratos en todas partes durante decenas de miles de años.

Por lo que lo de la gelificación y almidones resistentes es una interpretación sesgada más tuya, no es necesario siempre y cuando se coman las calorías que se requieran y no se tenga una condición paralela que provoque resistencia a la insulina. No hay dieta tradicional en la que se espere de manera intencionada a comer los almidones fríos, más bien al contrario, se tienden a comer MUY calientes.

Además de, en ciertas partes y momentos del años, GRAN cantidad de fruta.


En fin, que te inventas de las "intenciones" del organismo en base a datos parciales sólo para adecuar la teoría a tus ideas, porque ni siquiera a la evidencia disponible.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Ago 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> tu te das cuenta de que todos tus pseudorazonamientos (porque están basados en un conocimiento parcial de la fisiología, que es la que se tiene actualmente y está basada en interpretaciones sesgadas), sólo permiten concluir que una dieta cetogénica es la mejor posible para cualquier ser humano y que una dieta alta en carbohidratos de cualquier tipo es la peor posible, contra TODA EVIDENCIA DE MILES DE AÑOS.
> 
> ¿hay que repetir hasta la saciedad que las sociedades más sanas y longevas han consumido TODAS ELLAS dietas altas o muy altas en carbohidratos y no hay civilización que merezca tal nombre que se haya desarrollado alimentada por una dieta baja en carbohidratos?
> 
> ...



Vuelve al psiquatrico Sugus.

Ya sabes de que va el hilo, o hablas de azucares y harinas refinadas o eres tonto de capirote con tu cantinela de dietas altas en hidratos naturales. 

Nadie este en contra de eso así que revisa si no te has tomado las pastillitas hoy.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ago 2017)

Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿Qué se puede tomar como sustituto del azúcar para los cafés, por ejemplo?
> Lo ideal es no tomar nada, ni siquiera tomar el café, peero...
> 
> Yo he estado probando con stevia (en sobres), azúcar de abedul, sacarina... pero dicen que es malo para el sistema digestivo o el hígado.
> ...



Canela.....................................


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Ago 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Obviamente hace 20.000 años no se comía pasta, pero si tubérculos.



diganos que tuberculos se consumian en europa hace 20k años

gracias


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2017)

¿Como ves esto, Grapas? Me interesa tu opinión.

Te pongo un tema para ambientar

[youtube]X1e724AA-wU[/youtube]


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Ago 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Como ves esto, Grapas? Me interesa tu opinión.
> 
> Te pongo un tema para ambientar
> 
> [youtube]X1e724AA-wU[/youtube]



sea mas concreto (no es la primera vez que escribo en el hilo, x cierto)


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2017)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> sea mas concreto (no es la primera vez que escribo en el hilo, x cierto)



Ya, si te he visto de refilón: no me pierdo una página de este hilo desde su principio. Pero te pregunto a ti, Destroyer, por tu alimentación.

Tema para ambientar la respuesta

Un abrazo:

[youtube]XrNOoLiTMjE[/youtube]


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Ago 2017)

cualquier persona nota como quitandose el pan le va mejor

es un alimento basura, pienso para engorde de pobres

pan con pan, comida de tontos

si quieres hidratos de carbono hay fuentes mucho mejores con muchos más macronutrientes (y micronutrientes) y sin que den los picazos de demanda de insulina



luego cosas que contradicen toda razon y experiencia propia y ajena


- Los ayunos de no se cuantos dias...esto es una puta mierda y cualquiera que lo pruebe y le demande al cuerpo en serio, lo va a notar. Si alguien se quiere sentir especial por ayunar varios días y creerse que es mejor, alla el. Y que se joda, obvio.

- Las taradeces veganas de sunchunkun...Mister Owned 2016 repite premio en 2017. Soy una persona con unos puntos de vista totalmente particulares y dificilmente encasillable. Pues shunchunkun es un tio que creo que no me ha dado un thanx jamas. Los he recibido de progres, de rojos estalinistas, de nazis y de ultracatolicos. De el nunca. Es una persona que parece que le gusta llamar la atencion porque le hace falta. Sigue pendiente de explicarme lo de la dieta vegana en Europa durante la glaciación.

- Cetogenia...los keto que conozco parecen como una figura de cera a medio derretir. Además de privarse de muchísimas cosas de comer que están de putísima madre. Son el reverso de los veganos.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ago 2017)

Warren dijo:


> - *otra cosa que he notado (aunque inisto, no puedo certificar que sea debido al cambio de dieta) es que han casi desaparecido algunas contracturas que periodicamente me daban en la espalda, no sé si el aumento de ingesta de proteinas (especialmente pescado) ha influido.*



Ese tipo de contracturas suelen ser una acumulación de desechos de algún alimento o sustancia que es tóxico para tí. Con el cambio de alimentación habrás eliminado o disminuido mucho el alimento que te las hacía y de ahí la mejora.

Trigo, azúcar, lácteos, café suelen ser los más típicos que producen esos problemas aunque hay muchos más.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Ago 2017)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ¿Cuales son los efectos del eritritol que tiene 0 calorías y un índice glucémico 0?
> Quiero decir, supuestamente si sustituyes todo el azúcar que consumes por eritritol adelgazarías ¿no?



En casa consumimos eritritol como sustituto del azúcar y no nos saca de cetosis cuando hemos hecho algún postre. Si no nos saca de cetosis es que continuamos tirando de grasas.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 10:09 ----------




Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿Qué se puede tomar como sustituto del azúcar para los cafés, por ejemplo?
> Lo ideal es no tomar nada, ni siquiera tomar el café, peero...
> 
> Yo he estado probando con stevia (en sobres), azúcar de abedul, sacarina... pero dicen que es malo para el sistema digestivo o el hígado.
> ...



El eritritol es un azúcar (polialcohol) que por su composición no es absorbido por el cuerpo: tal como entra, sale... Está demostrado que no causa picos de glucemia ni de insulina. Sería mejor no echarse nada, pero si te pones algo, parece la alternativa menos mala.

En casa probamos diferentes marcas, y tanto por sabor, como por textura, y la cantidad que te tienes que poner es similar a la del azúcar, gastamos el sukrin gold. Lo peor es que cuesta unos 16€/kilo, varias veces más que el azúcar común... ::


----------



## cruel e inhumano (5 Ago 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> En casa consumimos eritritol como sustituto del azúcar y no nos saca de cetosis cuando hemos hecho algún postre. Si no nos saca de cetosis es que continuamos tirando de grasas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 10:09 ----------
> 
> ...




Ya he comprado eritritol y aunque endulza menos que el azúcar no noto diferencia en sabor, como sí pasa con la stevia que es realmente asqueroso el sabor que tiene (para mi). Digamos que si con azúcar uso dos cucharadas, con eritritol necesito unas tres para obtener el mismo dulzor. El eritritol es caro, pero si no saca de cetosis y aporta 0 calorías, me parece que será perfecto para mí. Mucha gracias.


----------



## sada (5 Ago 2017)

Otro es el xilitol


----------



## cruel e inhumano (5 Ago 2017)

sada dijo:


> Otro es el xilitol



El xilitol está muy bien, sabe bien, endulza igual que el azúcar, pero todavía tiene calorías (un 40% de las calorías del azúcar, frente a las 0 del eriritrol).


----------



## piru (5 Ago 2017)

​*¡URGENTE!*

Paleomadmax en 3,2,1...Hay que cerrar este hilo, mandarlo a la papelera, borrarlo del caché y lo que haga falta. Los CM de las multinacionales de la alimentación siguen este foro, han detectado por donde van a ir los tiros y están acaparando género. Corremos peligro de que nuestra dronja alcance precios prohibitivos, escasez, mercado negro, etc. 



*La guerra fría de la mantequilla*

Esta crisis de la cadena alimentaria española se explica por el momento de enorme demanda y escasez de oferta de mantequilla. Su consumo se ha disparado, pero su producción mengua a tal velocidad que parecería que las reservas se estuvieran derritiendo. Las de la UE cayeron hasta las 1.369 toneladas a finales de mayo, un 99% menos que las 92.548 almacenadas hace 12 meses.

Ello ha desembocado en un encarecimiento tan acusado como inevitable del producto. Pero, ¿por qué? Para empezar, la mantequilla vuelve a estar de moda. Antaño demonizada, ahora ha recuperado prestigio frente a las margarinas, frente a las grasas trans y frente al aceite de palma, que se encuentra en franco declive. La mantequilla industrial ha arrasado a las grasas vegetales.
Previsiones alcistas
Al tiempo, la escasez de producción láctea que azota Europa ha elevado con fuerza el precio de la leche. En consecuencia, *el valor medio del kilo de mantequillla se ha duplicado en apenas un año, de 3 a 6 euros.* Y los futuros de esta materia prima se han disparado un 28% en lo que va de año.
"Esto se debe a los cambios en los hábitos de consumo en el mundo anglosajón, fundamentalmente en EEUU", apunta Román Santalla. Grandes cadenas como McDonalds han sustituido la margarina por mantequilla en sus productos.
El departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos prevé que el consumo mundial de mantequilla suba un 3,1% este año, hasta los citados 9,7 millones de toneladas, superando con creces el aumento del 2,5% en la producción. "¿Qué ocurre? Que no hay suficiente nata en el mundo para cubrir la demanda, así de sencillo", agrega Santalla.
La guerra fría de la mantequilla



*El “boom” en los precios de la nata y mantequilla refuerza la apuesta por el valor añadido del sector lácteo*

Así lo ha apuntado en declaraciones a Efeagro el vicepresidente de la Organización Interprofesional Láctea (Inlac), Ramón Artime, quien hace un llamamiento a “aprovechar la oportunidad” que ofrecen productos como la mantequilla o la nata, cuyas cotizaciones actuales hacen que tengan “un impresionante valor añadido”.

El caso de la mantequilla es el más notorio, como reflejan los datos de la Comisión Europea y el Ministerio de Agricultura y Pesca, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Mapama), que sitúan su precio medio en los 525 euros/100 kilos en la semana 25 del año (19-25 de junio).

Esa cotización supone un incremento interanual del 82% un y mensual del +6 %, según dichas fuentes.

El "boom" en los precios de la nata y mantequilla refuerza la apuesta por el valor añadido del sector lácteo - Agroinformacion


----------



## Indignado (5 Ago 2017)

piru dijo:


> ​*¡URGENTE!*
> 
> Paleomadmax en 3,2,1...Hay que cerrar este hilo, mandarlo a la papelera, borrarlo del caché y lo que haga falta. Los CM de las multinacionales de la alimentación siguen este foro, han detectado por donde van a ir los tiros y están acaparando género. Corremos peligro de que nuestra dronja alcance precios prohibitivos, escasez, mercado negro, etc.



Que exagerado 

El aumento se debe que las grandes cadenas empiezan a utilizarla ienso:

Alimentación: La mantequilla industrial destrona a las grasas vegetales y duplica su precio. Noticias de Economía



> La mantequilla está robando protagonismo a las grasas vegetales, sobre todo desde que grandes cadenas como McDonald's decidiesen utilizarla como sustitutivo de la margarina en sus productos
> 
> O dicho de otra manera, este producto vuelve a ponerse de moda como consecuencia de una corriente que invita a consumir grasa animal en lugar de algunas grasas vegetales, sobre todo las trans. Ahora se presenta como una alternativa más saludable tras años en los que muchos expertos lo cuestionaban. Buena prueba de ello es la estrategia de grandes cadenas de comida rápida que han decidido sustituir la margarina por mantequilla en sus alimentos, como McDonald's en sus 14.000 restaurantes de Estados Unidos.



Normal que la gente se pase a la mantequilla , la margarina ni es saludable ni agradable al paladar


----------



## malibux (6 Ago 2017)

Me ha chocado cómo en muchos videos hablan sobre el efecto perjudicial de pasarse con frutos secos tipo nueces/almendras/pistachos para la producción de testosterona, así como con cacahuetes. 

Se basan en que éstos tienen altas concentracioens de ác grasos poliinsaturados y cuando prevalecen éstos ac grasos frente a los monoinsaturados y los saturados, caen los niveles y la producción de testosterona. 

Además muchos tienen elevados niveles de fitoesteroles. 

¿Qué opináis? 

Dietary Fat and Testosterone: How Fatty-Acids Affect T | Anabolic Men


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ago 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Me ha chocado cómo en muchos videos hablan sobre el efecto perjudicial de pasarse con frutos secos tipo nueces/almendras/pistachos para la producción de testosterona, así como con cacahuetes.
> 
> Se basan en que éstos tienen altas concentracioens de ác grasos poliinsaturados y cuando prevalecen éstos ac grasos frente a los monoinsaturados y los saturados, caen los niveles y la producción de testosterona.
> 
> ...



No te sabria decir yo me levanto 'arriba España' siempre.

Los frutos secos que mas tomo son pistachos y pipas de girasol:
Pistachos
Grasa total [g]	51,60
AGS [g]	6,14
AGM [g]	34,53
AGP [g]	7,61

Pipas
Grasa total [g]	47,50
AGS [g]	6,58
AGM [g]	10,67
AGP [g]	28,15

La composicion varia mucho de unos frutos secos a otros. Yo debo ir bastante bien de monoinsatrada.

En general la dieta paleo contiene bastante de los tres grupos de grasas. Añade aguacates, algo de tocino y por supuesto aceite de oliva y los frutos secos dan un buen perfil lipidico.

Como ya hemos demostrado en este hilo la circulacion mejora mucho y eso para asuntos de la tita es primordial.

Lo que baja la testosterona son las dietas bajas en grasa ya que la testosterona necesita grasa como precursora. A eso añade que las dietas bajas en grasa suelen ser altas en azucar y refinados y ahi jodemos el invento con problemas de arteroesclerosis, tension alta, lo de siempre.

Sigo con otros perfiles lipidicos:

Aceite de oliva virgen
Grasa total [g]	99,90
AGS [g]	14,50
AGM [g]	71,00
AGP [g]	10,00

Aguacate
Grasa total [g]	23,50
AGS [g]	1,90
AGM [g]	15,48
AGP [g]	1,8

Tocino
Grasa total [g]	71,00
AGS [g]	29,25
AGM [g]	32,40
AGP [g]	5,28

Cacao
Grasa total [g]	16,00
AGS [g]	10
AGM [g]	5
AGP [g]	1

Por lo que veo la monoinsaturada sigue ganando por goleada. Cacao no se toma en tanta cantidad ni tocino, pero hay tambien suficiente saturada.

De los frutos secos que he mirado el que mas poliinsaturada tiene es la nuez (no como mucha la verdad).

En el estudio dice que los veganos les salen niveles bajos de testosterona porque sus dietas son bajas en grasa y casi toda poliinsaturada. Juntas el veganismo y la grasofobia oficial y sale una mierda como un piano, normal.


----------



## alfa romeo (6 Ago 2017)

El hilo está muy interesante pero ha cogido un tamaño que lo hace poco práctico. Hay algún enlace/resumen sobre los alimentos, dietas tipo y trucos para comer en este plan?

Recuerdo que un forero comentó de abrir un hilo paralelo con los alimentos que se recomendaban en este grandioso hilo.

Se hizo algo al respecto?

Gracias


----------



## sada (6 Ago 2017)

No se si alguien puede comentar algo sobre la retención de líquidos; si es bueno beber como indican todos o puede ser perjudicial según algunos medios más minoristas


----------



## lost_77 (6 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No te sabria decir yo me levanto 'arriba España' siempre.
> 
> Los frutos secos que mas tomo son pistachos y pipas de girasol:
> Pistachos
> ...



Poliinsaturadas son los omega 3. Tal vez el problema ande más entre Poliinsaturadas y Poliinsaturadas degradadas, rancias y oxidadadas, estás últimas malas seguro, las primeras posiblemente buenas, pero difíciles de controlar.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 16:55 ----------




sada dijo:


> No se si alguien puede comentar algo sobre la retención de líquidos; si es bueno beber como indican todos o puede ser perjudicial según algunos medios más minoristas



El agua de por si es diurética. Si bebes poca, retención. Si bebes mucha, mear como un caballo. Salvo circunstancias particulares, como siempre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ago 2017)

sada dijo:


> No se si alguien puede comentar algo sobre la retención de líquidos; si es bueno beber como indican todos o puede ser perjudicial según algunos medios más minoristas



Si tienes sed bebe y no hay mas.

Si retienes liquidos no es por beber mucho o poco es por lo que hayas comido. El cuerpo se queda con el agua que necesita segun lo que comas. La tipica hinchazon de dos kilos despues de un finde con guarrerias y cervezas y los dos kilos menos que los meas durante la semana cuando vuelves a comer bien.

Lo de beber dos litros o litro y medio es otra gilipollez causada por comer mierda y se desconectan las regulaciones naturales. Yo me paso horas sin beber y cuando llega el momento como y bebo en cantidad, mientras tengo sed y hambre, asi de simple. Ni me paso el dia bebiendo ni comiendo.


----------



## MaxT (6 Ago 2017)

Yo puedo pasar la semana entera sin beber (lo cual escandaliza a mucha gente). Una alimentación en la que hay bastantes verduras crudas aporta suficiente agua para no necesitar beber, a menos que comas algo alto en sal como el jamón.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Ago 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> tu te das cuenta de que todos tus pseudorazonamientos (porque están basados en un conocimiento parcial de la fisiología, que es la que se tiene actualmente y está basada en interpretaciones sesgadas), sólo permiten concluir que una dieta cetogénica es la mejor posible para cualquier ser humano y que una dieta alta en carbohidratos de cualquier tipo es la peor posible, contra TODA EVIDENCIA DE MILES DE AÑOS.



FALSO, y aburres.

La dieta cetogénica es muy beneficiosa (no diré la mejor) en determinadas circunstancias muy concretas, que resumiría en:

- Dificultad para acceder a hidratos *DE CALIDAD* 
- Necesidad de recuperar la *SENSIBILIDAD A LA INSULINA* y
- Deseo de reducir el *PORCENTAJE DE GRASA CORPORAL*

Bajo esas tres premisas, es difícil hacerlo mejor que con una dieta cetogénica combinada con ayunos esporádicos.

Para todo lo demás, Mastercard.



> ¿hay que repetir hasta la saciedad que las sociedades más sanas y longevas han consumido TODAS ELLAS dietas altas o muy altas en carbohidratos y no hay civilización que merezca tal nombre que se haya desarrollado alimentada por una dieta baja en carbohidratos?
> 
> Son indicios, no pruebas, pero bastante consistentes y sugerentes.
> 
> Eres un claro ejemplo de alguien que prima una supuesta teoría, repleta de interpretaciones personales como esta



¿Y hay que repetir, OOOTRA VEZ, que por supuesto que una dieta alta o muy alta en carbohidratos DE CALIDAD puede ser saludable y fuente de longevidad?

¿Y hay que repetir, OOTRA VEZ, que una cosa es la alimentación de mantenimiento y otra muy distinta la alimentación para adelgazar?



> ¿en base a qué dices esto? ¿sólo porque tu combustible preferido y tu creencia personal basada en cero evidencias es que una dieta alta en grasas es mejor? ¿entonces por qué el cerebro elige, preferentemente, y funciona mucho mejor, glucosa frente a grasa o cuerpos cetónicos, los cuales, por cierto, tiene efectos negativos para el mantenimiento de la homeostasis interna a largo plazo (la reducción del ph que provoca la presencia de estas sustancias obliga a el cuerpo a neutralizar esta bajada utilizando sus reservas de buffers alcalinos)?



En base a estudios sobre el comportamiento de los tejidos durante los ayunos prolongados.







- Durante la etapa postprandial todo el consumo energético del cuerpo sale de quemar glucosa. En esta fase, prácticamente el 100% del cuerpo consume glucosa

- Tras unas 16 horas de ayuno, la glucosa exógena se acaba y arranca la gluconeogénesis y la glucogenolisis. En esta fase la glucosa sigue siendo el combustible primario, aunque algunos músculos y tejidos adiposos empiezan a consumir otras fuentes

- La gluconeogénesis hace pico en unos 8g de glucosa por hora alrededor de las 36-48 horas de ayuno. En esta fase, músculos, tejido adiposo e hígado consumen fuentes alternativas a la glucosa.

- A partir de ahí, la gluconeogénesis cae paulatinamente hasta situarse en el entorno de los 4-5 g de glucosa por hora. En la primera subfase, ya sólo el cerebro, glóbulos rojos, médula renal y en pequeña medida algunos músculos usan glucosa. En la subfase final, la mayor parte del cerebro *funciona sin glucosa*.




> ¿por qué entonces, la FORTÍSIMA preferencia hacia lo dulce que tiene el ser humano?



Porque le permitía reconocer una fuente de energía que era interesante aprovechar, pero que no presentaba mayores problemas ya que era razonablemente ESCASA.

Por otro lado, el ser humano también tiene una fortísima preferencia por otras cosas que no le hacen ningún bien, como por ejemplo, la cocaína.



> Y lo de los picos de insulina, que es un mecanismo normal del cuerpo y el problema no es que se produzcan (y no sólo los provocan los carbohidratos), sino que no baje al cabo de dos horas, lo cual sólo sucede si existe OTRA condición mórbida que lo impida, y por eso las sociedades longevas y sanas con dietas muy altas en carbohidratos en todas partes durante decenas de miles de años.



No. El mecanismo normal es la regulación (suave) de la glucemia mediante insulina.

Un pico implica que algo no funciona como debería, que estamos obligando al sistema endocrino a dar acelerones y frenazos.




> Por lo que lo de la gelificación y almidones resistentes es una interpretación sesgada más tuya, no es necesario siempre y cuando se coman las calorías que se requieran y no se tenga una condición paralela que provoque resistencia a la insulina. No hay dieta tradicional en la que se espere de manera intencionada a comer los almidones fríos, más bien al contrario, se tienden a comer MUY calientes.



¿Por qué se inventa la realidad? TODAS las culturas con una alimentación basada en carbohidratos preparaban (¡y preparan!) la comida de forma similar.

Las bolas de arroz japonesas no se comen recién hechas, se meten en una cajita y se comen frías horas después.

La comida caliente siempre son caldos y guisos, que pueden ser con o sin fideos, pero que siempre llevan un aporte no despreciable de proteína, colágeno y grasa.

Incluso los omnipresentes fideos chinos y japoneses se comen tanto fríos como _al dente_ (=con el almidón sin gelatinizar).

¿Y el arroz caliente? Hervido del día anterior o de hace un par de días, y frito al momento.

Lo de hervir, servir y comer NO ES el modo tradicional, sino el signo de unos tiempos en los que todo tiene que ser deprisa, deprisa...

...y en los que aquellos que siempre habían comido muchos carbohidratos y estaban sanos, de pronto cada vez están más gordos y más diabéticos.




> Además de, en ciertas partes y momentos del años, GRAN cantidad de fruta.
> 
> 
> En fin, que te inventas de las "intenciones" del organismo en base a datos parciales sólo para adecuar la teoría a tus ideas, porque ni siquiera a la evidencia disponible.



Exacto, en CIERTOS MOMENTOS: normalmente en verano/otoño, cuando un aporte extra de azúcares fomenta la acumulación de grasa para pasar el largo invierno.

Nada que no haya expuesto aquí al menos una docena de veces.


----------



## malperro (7 Ago 2017)

Buenos días.

Hace unas tres semanas que dejé de comer azúcar y carbohidratos. Mi dieta consiste en verduras, frutas y carnes magras. Alguna cerveza que otra sigue cayendo.... 

Entre los innumerables beneficios que reportan muchos foreros, yo añado que mis dolores de espalda se han ido reduciendo, además (salvo los primeros días que supongo que tenía el mono de azúcar) me siento con mucha más vitalidad, más optimista. 
Además he perdido peso, casi 3 kilos en estas semanas. 

Como conclusión, una dieta no puede ser mala si aporta beneficios como estos. A mi me va de puta madre.


----------



## montella (7 Ago 2017)

El culto al cuerpo en Telecinco a debate

El programa ha acabado con el debate sobre si el culto al cuerpo es peligroso o no. Jordi González ha sorprendido a todos cuando ha explicado que una vez fue a comprar a la farmacia productos para saciar el hambre y su farmacéutica le recomendó que se pinchara insulina para perder peso. El presentador así lo hizo.

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???????


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Ago 2017)

malperro dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hace unas tres semanas que dejé de comer azúcar y carbohidratos. Mi dieta consiste en verduras, frutas y carnes magras. Alguna cerveza que otra sigue cayendo....
> 
> ...



¿Y cuál es el combustible? si elimina o baja azúcares e hidratos necesita aumentar grasas, si sólo come carnes magras lo que consiguirá a medio plazo es un efecto rebote de libro, aumento hasta un 40-50% grasas saludables, incluidas carnes grasas (las más baratas) y no tendrá riesgo de efecto rebote.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> FALSO, y aburres.
> 
> La dieta cetogénica es muy beneficiosa (no diré la mejor) en determinadas circunstancias muy concretas, que resumiría en:
> 
> ...



en fin, no voy a discutir lo de que si comían todo a temperatura ambiente cuando en la medicina tradicional china, y por tanto también en la japones, advierten que es nocivo no comer la comida caliente (40° para arriba, que es cuando la percibimos caliente).

Claro que hay excepciones, pero son eso excepciones.

En cuanto a lo de la ingesta de fruta estacional para acumular grasa, en fin, nuestros antepasados en la vida han estado gordos, mucho menos los chinos, por seguir con el ejemplo, y además la novolipogénesis a partir de carbohidratos es mucho más ineficiente que directamente de las grasas.

Estaban más gordos pueblos como los mongoles, los esquimales, los kirguizos y otros pueblos con dietas bajas en carbohidratos de cualquier tipo que los pueblos con la dieta opuesta.

Yo estuve dos años comiendo un 80%+ de mis calorías procedentes de fruta dulce y mi peso era estable, no me puse obeso mórbido, comiendo 3000 calorías diarias (pesaba 80 kg o menos).

Así le sucede a la mayoría que come una dieta alta en carbohidratos simples.

Así que la afirmación de que una persona sana va a engordar sí o sí independientemente de las calorías por el mero hecho de comer carbohidratos complejos "calientes" (nadie los come a 100°), o simples, no tiene respaldo de la evidencia más simple y directa.

Claro que hay excepciones, siempre con EXCESO de calorías para SU gasto energético.

Pd. Contestando a lo de la dieta cetogénica, menos mal que alguien explicita que no es la mejor, también ayunar tiene ventajas sobre la salud en determinadas situaciones, pero no se puede estar ayunando siempre. No es sostenible, la dieta cetogénica, si se quiere salud y longevidad, tampoco.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 17:05 ----------

Por cierto, pico es lo que es, después de una comida hay una subida de azúcar en sangre proveniente de la asimilación de los nutrientes que acabas de ingerir y, consecuentemente, el organismo secreta insulina en la sangre (que no estaba, y por tanto se produce un pico, un máximo), y al cabo de un tiempo la cantidad de azúcar en sangre vuelve a los valores anteriores a la ingesta, y la insulina también.

Biphasic patterns of peripheral insulin and glucose levels after lunch in normal subjects. - PubMed - NCBI

pico es cualquier parámetro cuya medida sube repentinamente en un momento dado, luego, si eso, lo clasificas como normal o no:



> The patterns of blood insulin and glucose after breakfast and lunch were different. After breakfast,* a single simultaneous peak in insulin and glucose occurred approximately 60 min after starting the meal. *In contrast, the pattern after lunch in seven of the eight subjects was clearly biphasic.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Ago 2017)

montella dijo:


> *El culto al cuerpo en Telecinco a debate
> 
> El programa ha acabado con el debate sobre si el culto al cuerpo es peligroso o no. Jordi González ha sorprendido a todos cuando ha explicado que una vez fue a comprar a la farmacia productos para saciar el hambre y su farmacéutica le recomendó que se pinchara insulina para perder peso. El presentador así lo hizo.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿??????? *



Las inyecciones de insulina aumentan temporalmente la sensibilidad a ella y por tanto bien administrada puede hacerte perder grasa, mal administrada puede hacer que te pongas como un tonel. Por no hablar de los efectos que puede producir a medio y largo plazo.

Es práctica más que habitual en el deporte y como es un fármaco muy fácil de conseguir y baratísimo, ahora la moda también ha llegado a los chuloplaya y demás especies, allá ellos que es su vida.

Saludos.


----------



## DonCrisis (7 Ago 2017)

El otro día entré en una farmacia y mientras mi mujer se compraba sus cosas me puse a curiosear una sección que había de batidos y galletitas para perder peso. Cogí cada envase (había más de 10 tipos diferentes) y la cantidad de azúcar siempre estaba entre un 20 y un 30% del peso neto total de cada producto.

Venden un producto con un 30% de azúcar para perder peso. Hay que ser un completo hijo de puta. La cantidad de obesos que vivirán en una continua espiral gracias a productos estafadores como esos...


----------



## sada (7 Ago 2017)

Me voy de vacaciones unos días a ver cómo me lo monto


----------



## malperro (8 Ago 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es el combustible? si elimina o baja azúcares e hidratos necesita aumentar grasas, si sólo come carnes magras lo que consiguirá a medio plazo es un efecto rebote de libro, aumento hasta un 40-50% grasas saludables, incluidas carnes grasas (las más baratas) y no tendrá riesgo de efecto rebote.



Pues le estoy dando a los frutos secos para el aporte de grasas... Pero leído lo leído por aquí, en este tipo de dieta, mejor será consumir alguna grasa más. No obstante, a lo que me refiero, es que eliminar el consumo de azucares, ya hace de tu vida algo mucho más saludable. 

Gracias!


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Ago 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en fin, no voy a discutir lo de que si comían todo a temperatura ambiente cuando en la medicina tradicional china, y por tanto también en la japones, advierten que es nocivo no comer la comida caliente (40° para arriba, que es cuando la percibimos caliente).



Ná que ver. Enfriado no significa frío.

Si te molestaras en leerte los enlaces que se han aportado sobre el almidón resistente sabrías que una vez éste se forma tras la gelatinización del almidón y posterior retrogradación, el recalentarlo no causa que gelatinice de nuevo, salvo que se haga a altas temperaturas.

Es decir, que si cueces el arroz un día, lo dejas enfriar, y al día siguiente lo fríes (que es la forma tradicional de preparar el arroz a la cantonesa, por ejemplo), el almidón resistente sigue ahí.



> Claro que hay excepciones, pero son eso excepciones.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de la ingesta de fruta estacional para acumular grasa, en fin, nuestros antepasados en la vida han estado gordos, mucho menos los chinos, por seguir con el ejemplo, y además la novolipogénesis a partir de carbohidratos es mucho más ineficiente que directamente de las grasas.



Y dale perico al torno.

Te lo explico despacio:

1.- En verano y otoño aumenta la ingesta de fruta, acumulando grasa extra *para pasar el invierno*

2.- En invierno y primavera disminuye la ingesta de fruta, y se usa la grasa extra acumulada *como abrigo y reserva de alimento*

3.- Cuando llega otra vez el verano, *hemos vuelto al punto de partida*

En un *equilibrio metaestable* en el que al final de cada ciclo, más o menos, se vuelve al punto de partida, por lo que *NO HAY ACUMULACIÓN*, y por tanto no hay gordos.



> Estaban más gordos pueblos como los mongoles, los esquimales, los kirguizos y otros pueblos con dietas bajas en carbohidratos de cualquier tipo que los pueblos con la dieta opuesta.



¿Fuentes?



> Yo estuve dos años comiendo un 80%+ de mis calorías procedentes de fruta dulce y mi peso era estable, no me puse obeso mórbido, comiendo 3000 calorías diarias (pesaba 80 kg o menos).



Dejando a un lado que no todas las frutas son iguales, el proceso por el que se alcanza la insulinorresistencia no es instantáneo, y depende de otros factores, como por ejemplo la fibra (presente normalmente en la fruta) y los ciclos de alimentación-ayuno.



> Así le sucede a la mayoría que come una dieta alta en carbohidratos simples.
> 
> Así que la afirmación de que una persona sana va a engordar sí o sí independientemente de las calorías por el mero hecho de comer carbohidratos complejos "calientes" (nadie los come a 100°), o simples, no tiene respaldo de la evidencia más simple y directa.



Cierto: porque NADIE AFIRMA ESO.

Lo que ya te he explicado hasta la saciedad es que el MOTOR del engorde es la asimilación RÁPIDA de carbohidratos, porque causa que el cuerpo retire el exceso de concentración en sangre vía insulina, exceso que va (tras recargar glucógeno hepático) directamente al tejido adiposo.

La fruta no es de asimilación rápida, porque la FIBRA se encarga de ralentizar esa asimilación.

Los tubérculos y cereales no son de asimilación rápida si sus almidones han sufrido RETROGRADACIÓN, cosa que sucede simplemente con dejar enfriar hasta temperatura ambiente INCLUSO AUNQUE LUEGO SE RECALIENTE (por eso la comida recalentada no sabe igual que recién hecha).

De hecho, los almidones así preparados se componen de:

- Una fracción que vuelve a gelificar, de asimilación rápida
- Una fracción que permanece retrogradada, de asimilación lenta
- Una fracción que se vuelve resistente a las enzimas digestivas, con lo que no sólo no se asimila, sino que ralentiza la asimilación del resto.



> Claro que hay excepciones, siempre con EXCESO de calorías para SU gasto energético.



Y dale perico al torno.
Eso es una TAUTOLOGÍA INSERVIBLE.
El GASTO ENERGÉTICO no es constante, depende del equilibrio endocrino.

El engorde SIEMPRE se produce por un exceso de calorías respecto al gasto.

Pero eso NO NOS DICE NADA, porque el gasto TAMBIÉN depende de lo que se come, y no sólo, por cierto, de *cuánto*, sino de *cuándo*, y de *qué*.



> Pd. Contestando a lo de la dieta cetogénica, menos mal que alguien explicita que no es la mejor, también ayunar tiene ventajas sobre la salud en determinadas situaciones, pero no se puede estar ayunando siempre. No es sostenible, la dieta cetogénica, si se quiere salud y longevidad, tampoco.



Es que la pregunta no es cuál es la mejor, sino *cuál es la mejor para qué*: una dieta para adelgazar no es igual que para mantener, una dieta para una persona activa físicamente no es igual que una para una persona sedentaria, una dieta para una persona con problemas hepáticos o renales no es igual que una dieta para una persona sana, etc.

Como en ESTE HILO se habla de SOLUCIONES AL SOBREPESO/OBESIDAD, pues mirusté, en ese contexto, cetogénica+ayunos esporádicos es una combinación que NO TIENE RIVAL.

Luego ya, una vez no tiene uno sobrepeso, hablamos de qué dieta es la óptima, según para quién y con qué fin.





> [/COLOR]Por cierto, pico es lo que es, después de una comida hay una subida de azúcar en sangre proveniente de la asimilación de los nutrientes que acabas de ingerir y, consecuentemente, el organismo secreta insulina en la sangre (que no estaba, y por tanto se produce un pico, un máximo), y al cabo de un tiempo la cantidad de azúcar en sangre vuelve a los valores anteriores a la ingesta, y la insulina también.
> 
> Biphasic patterns of peripheral insulin and glucose levels after lunch in normal subjects. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> pico es cualquier parámetro cuya medida sube repentinamente en un momento dado, luego, si eso, lo clasificas como normal o no:



Obvio. Se trata de que esos picos sean mínimos, y que el área bajo la curva de concentración de insulina también lo sea.

Un pico de insulina indica que, debido a la entrada de glucosa, está entrando a la sangre más de la que sale hacia los tejidos, por lo que se acumula y la concentración sube.

Si la entrada de glucosa a la sangre es LENTA, el ajuste de flujo necesario es MÍNIMO, y requiere *muy poca insulina*, la justa para reducir la secreción de glucosa desde el hígado y compensar así la entrada.

Si la entrada de glucosa a la sangre es RÁPIDA, el ajuste de flujo NO ES SUFICIENTE (no vale con cortar el flujo desde el hígado), y hay que *segregar insulina adicional* para:

1.- Bloquear el uso de grasa como fuente de energía, para que la glucosa se consuma más rápido
2.- Mejorar el transporte de glucosa hacia los tejidos (por encima de sus necesidades de consumo) y
3.- Retirar el exceso de glucosa restante vía de novo lipogénesis

Pero sucede que cuando la fuente rápida de glucosa se agota, lo hace de golpe, y el cuerpo se encuentra en un modo de retirada acelerada de glucosa (con el hígado parado, los tejidos consumiendo y recogiendo glucosa a full, y la DNL a todo trapo).

La consecuencia es una *hipoglucemia transitoria que dispara el mecanismo del hambre*.

Por eso una comida rica en hidratos de carbono de asimilación lenta (o rica en grasas, ya puestos) nos quita el hambre mucho rato, pero una de asimilación rápida te tiene canino a las dos horas.


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (8 Ago 2017)

Llevo cinco meses siendo vegano con una dieta alta en carbohidratos de calidad;verduras, fruta, legumbres, hongos y frutos secos; sin pasta, pan y productos de bollería. Sólo bebo agua, té, infusiones, café y cerveza de vez en cuando  y desde hace dos meses estoy haciendo ayuno intermintente de entre dieciocho y veinte horas diario con un ciclo de ayuno con agua de 36 horas y tres días cetogénicos de menos de 700 calorías y menos de 10 gramos de proteina al menos una vez al mes.

Llevo perdidos veinte kilos, (empecé en ciento diecisiete), no tengo hambre hasta la hora de la cena y aún así sé que puedo pasar sin ella, me han quitado las pastillas de la presión que la tenía en 150-95 ahora 120-80 (enalapril) y el corazón de 85 a 60 (bisoprolol). Tenía ataques de pánico que achacaban al estrés y tenía dolores insoportables en los dedos de la mano derecha, menos el pulgar y el meñique, además de infecciones en los ojos contínuas. Lo de los animales viene luego en plan disonancia cognitiva. 

De vez en cuando se me cuela algo de leche, pero siempre me doy cuenta porque me empieza a doler el índice y el dedo medio y si no hay más remedio como un poco de carne en plan social para que la gente no mire raro pero sé que no vale la pena.

Todo esto ha sido gradual, nadie pasa a hacerse vegano, Calorie Reduction, ayuno intermitente, imitación del ayuno y cetogenico una vez al mes de un día para otro. Paso a paso vas ampliando hasta que se vuelve una rutina que no quieres romper, pero el truco está en probarlo y si funciona, adquirir el hábito. Al final el principio básico es el de siempre, consumir menos calorias de las que se gastan, lo demás es por salud, mental o física.

nutritionfacts.org, forks over knives, what the health, crsociety.org, fasting mimicking diet y demás, por si queréis echar un vistazo a lo que me ha ido convenciendo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Ago 2017)

Enhorabuena por su espectacular mejoría.

Lo del veganismo tal vez no fuera necesario desde un punto de vista estricto de salud, pero allá cada cual con su circunstancia. Si a usted le funciona y es (razonablemente) feliz, una vez más, enhorabuena.

Lo de los lácteos, en cambio, a la vista está que le hacía falta.

¿Qué proporciones de macronutrientes estima, por curiosidad? Veo que cita verdura, fruta, legumbre, hongos y frutos secos, de suerte que en función de la proporción de los mismos su dieta podría perfectamente oscilar entre >80% de carbos (pero, como usted dice, de calidad) y >60% de grasa (ingerir, por ejemplo, 1000 kcal de frutos secos, es infinitamente más sencillo que hacer lo propio a base de lechuga, por ejemplo).

Y cita la fasting mimicking diet, que se basa (sospechamos, el Dr Longo se reserva la receta celosamente) más o menos en la composición nutricional del aguacate.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Ago 2017)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> Llevo cinco meses siendo vegano con una dieta alta en carbohidratos de calidad;verduras, fruta, legumbres, hongos y frutos secos; sin pasta, pan y productos de bollería. Sólo bebo agua, té, infusiones, café y cerveza de vez en cuando  y desde hace dos meses estoy haciendo ayuno intermintente de entre dieciocho y veinte horas diario con un ciclo de ayuno con agua de 36 horas y tres días cetogénicos de menos de 700 calorías y menos de 10 gramos de proteina al menos una vez al mes.
> 
> Llevo perdidos veinte kilos, (empecé en ciento diecisiete), no tengo hambre hasta la hora de la cena y aún así sé que puedo pasar sin ella, me han quitado las pastillas de la presión que la tenía en 150-95 ahora 120-80 (enalapril) y el corazón de 85 a 60 (bisoprolol). Tenía ataques de pánico que achacaban al estrés y tenía dolores insoportables en los dedos de la mano derecha, menos el pulgar y el meñique, además de infecciones en los ojos contínuas. Lo de los animales viene luego en plan disonancia cognitiva.
> 
> ...



Joder con las calorías, de verdad, esto es imposible. Me quiero suicidar.


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (8 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Enhorabuena por su espectacular mejoría.
> 
> Lo del veganismo tal vez no fuera necesario desde un punto de vista estricto de salud, pero allá cada cual con su circunstancia. Si a usted le funciona y es (razonablemente) feliz, una vez más, enhorabuena.
> 
> ...



No soy un 80:10:10, estoy más bien en un 60:20:20 y en realidad las proteínas nunca acaban llenando su espacio en cronometer así que puede que un 60:25:15 o algo así.

Los días cetogénicos del ciclo FMD los hago con aguacate, sip. Busqué una manera DIY de cómo hacerlo y la del aguacate es la más cómoda, además de sólo hacerlo tres días, que no se hace pesado. En la crsociety hay un par de hilos donde hablan de ella y hay un forero que se leyó su libro en italiano, así que parece que está aproximadamente bien calculada su composición (9% proteina, 44% grasa, 47% carbohidratos mas o menos).

Los lacteos parece mentira lo que intentan colar. Siempre he sido de cereales por la mañana y hasta que probé esto y se me quitó el dolor de la mano no me lo creía. 

Lo del veganismo no es necesario, pero entre nutritionfacts y cosas como el video de la bbc, pues me es más fácil asumirlo. Ya he encontrado substitutos razonables a la carne en plan hamburguesas de judías pintas o falafel, chili sin carne o tofu. Dejar el huevo no ha sido complicado, pero sí sus propiedades, aunque las semillas molidas de lino (Omega3) con agua, el vinagre con bicarbonato y la aquafaba están funcionando cada vez mejor.

What If The World Became Vegan? - Earth Unplugged - YouTube


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Ago 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Joder con las calorías, de verdad, esto es imposible. Me quiero suicidar.



Imposible no: cada persona que comprende que (pese a la innegable verdad que representan las leyes de la termodinámica) el camino NO ES (o no únicamente) reducir la ingesta calórica, sino restablecer el equilibrio hormonal de suerte que el consumo basal se encargue de CREAR ese déficit es "un nuevo profeta".

Por eso yo no desespero y trato siempre de hacer entender a los nuevos por qué el hecho de que para adelgazar haya que comer menos de lo que se consume es *irrelevante*.

Al recién llegado, en dos patadas:

1.- El consumo energético basal (que representa más de 2/3 del total) es autónomo y está regulado por el sistema endocrino.

2.- Ante un déficit calórico crónico sin reajuste hormonal, el sistema endocrino buscará la homeostasis (=equilibrio) reduciendo el metabolismo basal y contrarrestando todo intento de déficit calórico

3.- No obstante lo anterior, la capacidad de adaptación del metabolismo basal no es infinita, y cuando el insumo calórico cae por debajo de un cierto umbral (llamémoslo umbral de ayuno), el cuerpo interpreta que un ajuste del consumo no es útil, y que lo que hace falta es, de hecho, todo lo contrario: una cascada hormonal que aumenta el metabolismo (y la energía y potencia disponibles) con objeto de *buscar más alimento*

4.- De hecho, lo anterior tiene también que ver con el hecho de que acarreamos ingentes reservas energéticas (a.k.a. grasa), como para tirar semanas (o algunos de nosotros, meses o años), pero esas reservas están inaccesibles mientras *los niveles de insulina en sangre son altos*...

5.-...Y la mejor forma de reducir la insulinhemia (presente Y futura) es, precisamente, el ayuno.

6.- Dado un patrón de actividad y alimentación (que incluye el *qué*, el* cuándo*, si me apura, incluso el *cómo*, pero *con un papel muy menor*, el cuánto), el peso corporal gravita hacia una posición de equilibrio casi independientemente del aporte calórico total

7.- Se sigue para adelgazar y, lo más importante, para permanecer delgado, hay que establecer un patrón de actividad y alimentación que se corresponda con el *peso de equilibrio objetivo*.

8.- En dicho patrón de alimentación y actividad, como decía, NO TODO PESA IGUAL. Si los aspectos del patrón fueran superhéroes, tendríamos que

- La restricción calórica sin más sería como Kick-Ass (un superhéroe de palo, prácticamente inservible)
- El ejercicio físico sería como Robin (un segundón, efectivo, pero nada del otro jueves)
- Una dieta baja en carbohidratos refinados, o mejor, directamente cetogénica sería como Batman (un superhéroe de verdad)
- Y el ayuno sería como Superman (un superhéroe de orden superior)

¿Por qué? porque:

- Una restricción calórica a pelo termina siempre en reajuste homeostático del metabolismo. A medio plazo no sirve para nada. 

- El ejercicio físico mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina, que suele ser el problema de fondo de la obesidad.

- Una dieta baja en carbohidratos refinados mantiene a raya los niveles de insulina, facilitando la lipólisis. Si además es cetogénica, directamente la insulinhemia apenas varía al comer, de suerte que la grasa acumulada siempre está disponible. Como bonus, el apetito se regula y el déficit calórico aparece de forma espontánea (por comer menos, pero también por consumir más)

- El ayuno no sólo baja los niveles de insulina, es que lo hace hasta el punto de permitir una recuperación paulatina de la *sensibilidad a la misma* (una especie de desintoxicación de hiperinsulinemia), mientras que crea un déficit calórico obvio y de bastante calado, ya que *la ingesta es nula* pero *el metabolismo basal está acelerado*. El cálculo aproximado es que por cada día completo en el que no se consume alimento *se queman unos 250 gramos de grasa*.

MORALEJA: SÍ, para adelgazar el balance energético tiene que ser negativo.

peeero

NO, para lograr un balance energético negativo estable, comer menos y moverse más, sin más, NO SIRVE PARA NADA a medio-largo plazo.

La única forma de lograr un balance energético negativo estable, mantenerlo el tiempo suficiente como para perder cantidades importantes de grasa, y llegar a un nuevo equilibrio energético en un peso más saludable es ACTUANDO SOBRE EL SISTEMA ENDOCRINO.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 10:52 ----------




Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> No soy un 80:10:10, estoy más bien en un 60:20:20 y en realidad las proteínas nunca acaban llenando su espacio en cronometer así que puede que un 60:25:15 o algo así.
> 
> Los días cetogénicos del ciclo FMD los hago con aguacate, sip. Busqué una manera DIY de cómo hacerlo y la del aguacate es la más cómoda, además de sólo hacerlo tres días, que no se hace pesado. En la crsociety hay un par de hilos donde hablan de ella y hay un forero que se leyó su libro en italiano, así que parece que está aproximadamente bien calculada su composición (9% proteina, 44% grasa, 47% carbohidratos mas o menos).
> 
> ...



¿Toma alimentos ricos en almidones, como patata, arroz, etc?
¿Si es así, cómo los prepara? ¿Toma almidón resistente?


----------



## Leunam (8 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las inyecciones de insulina aumentan temporalmente la sensibilidad a ella y por tanto bien administrada puede hacerte perder grasa, mal administrada puede hacer que te pongas como un tonel. Por no hablar de los efectos que puede producir a medio y largo plazo.
> 
> Es práctica más que habitual en el deporte y como es un fármaco muy fácil de conseguir y baratísimo, ahora la moda también ha llegado a los chuloplaya y demás especies, allá ellos que es su vida.
> 
> Saludos.



No sé si habrá salido ya (perdón si apare, el hilo es muy largo) pero esta entrada de la meteo que viene habla extensamente sobre la insulina, en su linea habitual.

La Meteo que viene: LA COMIDA MODERNA NOS TRAJO LAS ENFERMEDADES MODERNAS. PARTE 2: EL PAPEL DE LA INSULINA CRÓNICAMENTE ELEVADA

Saludos


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2017)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> *Llevo cinco meses siendo vegano con una dieta alta en carbohidratos de calidad;verduras, fruta, legumbres, hongos y frutos secos; sin pasta, pan y productos de bollería. Sólo bebo agua, té, infusiones, café y cerveza de vez en cuando  y desde hace dos meses estoy haciendo ayuno intermintente de entre dieciocho y veinte horas diario con un ciclo de ayuno con agua de 36 horas y tres días cetogénicos de menos de 700 calorías y menos de 10 gramos de proteina al menos una vez al mes.
> 
> Llevo perdidos veinte kilos, (empecé en ciento diecisiete), no tengo hambre hasta la hora de la cena y aún así sé que puedo pasar sin ella, me han quitado las pastillas de la presión que la tenía en 150-95 ahora 120-80 (enalapril) y el corazón de 85 a 60 (bisoprolol). Tenía ataques de pánico que achacaban al estrés y tenía dolores insoportables en los dedos de la mano derecha, menos el pulgar y el meñique, además de infecciones en los ojos contínuas. Lo de los animales viene luego en plan disonancia cognitiva.
> 
> ...



Con ese ritmo de pérdida de peso y con una dieta vegana que suele ser bastante deficiente en proteina completa tienes bastantes posibilidades de que se te quede la piel flácida y que te arrepientas cuando la cosa ya no tenga solución, porque perder solo grasa a ese ritmo es muy difícil salvo que por ejemplo seas un obeso mórbido. Buena parte de lo que hayas perdido tiene que ser tejido muscular.

Es preferible perder a un ritmo de un kilo por mes, muchísimo más lento pero con muchas más posibilidades de que tu cuerpo quede de una manera más adecuada y no con piel con aspecto de chicle por todas partes además de las típicas estrías por perder rapidamente de peso. Además de consumir la suficiente proteina y añadir algo de ejercicio físico.

Ya no es solo cuestión de un problema estético sino también de salud porque toda esa piel sobrante y grasienta añade peso muerto al cuerpo con los posibles problemas en el futuro de dolor muscular sobre todo en zonas como los lumbares además de la mayor posibilidad de infecciones en esas zonas.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 11:23 ----------




Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> *No soy un 80:10:10, estoy más bien en un 60:20:20 y en realidad las proteínas nunca acaban llenando su espacio en cronometer así que puede que un 60:25:15 o algo así.*



¿25% de proteinas siendo vegano? Eso no me lo puedo creer salvo que estés comiendo una buena cantidad de soja. O lo estás calculando mal o algo falla ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Con ese ritmo de pérdida de peso y con una dieta vegana que suele ser bastante deficiente en proteina completa tienes bastantes posibilidades de que se te quede la piel flácida y que te arrepientas cuando la cosa ya no tenga solución, porque perder solo grasa a ese ritmo es muy difícil salvo que por ejemplo seas un obeso mórbido. Buena parte de lo que hayas perdido tiene que ser tejido muscular.
> 
> Es preferible perder a un ritmo de un kilo por mes, muchísimo más lento pero con muchas más posibilidades de que tu cuerpo quede de una manera más adecuada y no con piel con aspecto de chicle por todas partes además de las típicas estrías por perder rapidamente de peso. Además de consumir la suficiente proteina y añadir algo de ejercicio físico.
> 
> ...



No según lo que he leído: los ayunos previenen la pérdida de masa muscular (aumento de secreción de hormona del crecimiento y otras), y una dieta baja en proteínas, curiosamente, ayuda a prevenir la piel flácida, porque el cuerpo, necesitado de aminoácidos, recicla precisamente las proteínas de la piel sobrante.

Por supuesto el forero, con 20 kilos menos, ya podrá decirnos si tiene o no "colgajos", pero un servidor perdió casi el mismo peso en menos tiempo y no los tiene.


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (8 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Toma alimentos ricos en almidones, como patata, arroz, etc?
> ¿Si es así, cómo los prepara? ¿Toma almidón resistente?



Arroz nada. Por alguna razón el cuerpo ha dejado de pedirlo. No me importa comerlo, pero si cocino para mí, paso de él.

Patatas cocidas. Patatas y boniatos al horno, sin comerse la piel por la acrilamida y para cuando los niños (omnis) se han sentado a la mesa, casi todo está frio o templado . Judías, lentejas y garbanzos, pero ya te puedes imaginar, no siempre para hacer la dieta variada y en un periodo de comidas de cuatro a seis horas no reviento con ellas, sobre todo después de desayunar (romper ayuno) con avena, lino molido, platano y nueces. Suelo meter frutas con vitamina C, sobre todo naranjas, unas dos; los kiwis tienen más vitamina c, pero los que traen aquí tienen una parte blanca durísima que no me atrae lo más mínimo, así que naranjas de españa. Y para la "cena" suelo hacer una ensalada con mucha rúcula, espinacas, remolacha y lo que me apetezca más en ese momento, suelen ser aceitunas, aliñado con bastante vinagre de manzana, sal, pimienta y cúrcuma. 

Al final, reduciendo el periodo de comidas me quita las tentaciones y me permite comer casi siempre los mismos platos al convertirlos en un hábito. Estoy notando grandísimos cambios ::, que es un aspecto importante con cuarenta tacos ya.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *8.- En dicho patrón de alimentación y actividad, como decía, NO TODO PESA IGUAL. Si los aspectos del patrón fueran superhéroes, tendríamos que
> 
> - La restricción calórica sin más sería como Kick-Ass (un superhéroe de palo, prácticamente inservible)
> - El ejercicio físico sería como Robin (un segundón, efectivo, pero nada del otro jueves)
> ...



Os complicais muchísimo la existencia cuando esto es lo más sencillo que existe. Aléjate todo lo que puedas de azúcares, procesados y grasas trans, haz algo de ejercicio físico según tu capacidad y objetivos y tu calidad de vida mejorará drasticamente.

Eso es lo que le meto en la cabeza a todo el que se acerca a mí para consultarme y al que hace caso le basta como digo para mejorar drasticamente su vida.

Y la insulina no creo que esté puesta en el organismo por estar o solo para molestar, tiene sus funciones como todas las hormonas. El problema no es que haya insulina, el problema es que haya demasiada insulina por culpa de una mala alimentación. 
Llegar a los extremos como cada vez hace más gente de tomar fármacos para disminuir todo lo posible la insulina me parece ya extremista y la Cara B de los que la tienen demasiado alta. 

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Os complicais muchísimo la existencia cuando esto es lo más sencillo que existe. Aléjate todo lo que puedas de azúcares, procesados y grasas trans, haz algo de ejercicio físico según tu capacidad y objetivos y tu calidad de vida mejorará drasticamente.
> 
> Eso es lo que le meto en la cabeza a todo el que se acerca a mí para consultarme y al que hace caso le basta como digo para mejorar drasticamente su vida.
> 
> ...



Como casi todo lo que hay en el cuerpo. Pero el sobrepeso (sobre todo el sobrepeso severo) no se arregla sólo con quitarse procesados y hacer ejercicio según tu capacidad.

Cuando ya te sobran más de 15-20 kilos, normalmente hay un problema de resistencia a la insulina asociado que NO VA A MEJORAR sólo con ejercicio y quitar procesados, porque hay ya daños que, para revertirlos, requieren otras medidas.

Muchos obesos prediabéticos han perdido peso (y mucho) sólo con ejercicio + fuera procesados, pero *no están arreglando su sistema endocrino* (recuperando la sensibilidad a la insulina), sólo lo están hackeando (evitando en la medida de lo posible tener que usar el mecanismo de la insulina).

Así, pese a mejorar espectacularmente su peso y su glucemia, fallan estrepitosamente los tests de tolerancia a la glucosa: la insulinorresistencia sigue ahí.

Y además, el peso de equilibrio que alcanzan tras quitar refinados y meter ejercicio bien puede seguir siendo excesivo, y *no bajarán más mientras no tomen medidas extra.*

Por supuesto que sus recomendaciones son perfectas para afrontar un sobrepeso leve y no hace falta complicarse más (a veces basta con llamar a Batman y Robin). Pero cuando la cosa se pone seria, puede que sólo con ejercicio y fuera procesados nos quedemos cortos.

Obviamente, tomar fármacos para reducir la insulina es (otra vez)* tomar el atajo fácil pero inútil*. La insulina está alta por un motivo, igual que la glucosa estaba alta por un motivo. Arreglar el síntoma no arregla el problema, si no atacamos *el motivo por el que la insulina estaba alta*.


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (8 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿25% de proteinas siendo vegano? Eso no me lo puedo creer salvo que estés comiendo una buena cantidad de soja. O lo estás calculando mal o algo falla ahí.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de la piel lo tengo muy en cuenta, pero de momento valoro más la salud cardiovascular, así que por ahora prefiero bajar hasta tener un indice de masa corporal un poco controlado (hasta hace unas semanas estaba en obeso).

Me temo que con las proteínas tienes razón, el 25% es de grasa, El 15% es de proteínas. Acabo de mirar lo que comí ayer en cronometer y me da un 12%

ten en cuenta que de momento prefiero bajar, en cuanto llegue a unos terminos normales (unos 87 kilos) me lo voy a tomar con más calma. Ejercicio, pues estoy aprendiendo a saltar a la comba y lo combino con calistenia en periodos de treinta segundos con treinta segundos de descanso entre ejercicio, con dos o tres rondas de eso (ni llego todavía, me asfixio antes) y los paseos largos para recojer a los críos tengo de sobra. Trabajo de fotógrafo, o sea que la mayoría desde casa y con mi tiempo. Si estuviera en una oficina no podría hacer nada de esto.

El día es hoy porque lo relleno con un día después para tener todo apuntado sin saltarme nada. Empecé así y así se ha quedado.


----------



## Indignado (8 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero el sobrepeso (sobre todo el sobrepeso severo) no se arregla sólo con quitarse procesados y hacer ejercicio según tu capacidad.
> 
> Cuando ya te sobran más de 15-20 kilos, normalmente hay un problema de resistencia a la insulina asociado que NO VA A MEJORAR sólo con ejercicio y quitar procesados, porque hay ya daños que, para revertirlos, requieren otras medidas.
> 
> Muchos obesos prediabéticos han perdido peso (y mucho) sólo con ejercicio + fuera procesados, pero no están arreglando su sistema endocrino (recuperando la sensibilidad a la insulina), sólo lo están hackeando (evitando en la medida de lo posible tener que usar el mecanismo de la insulina).




Pregunta

¿Quitando procesados a la vez que se adelgaza no se recupera la sensibilidad a la insulina aunque sea de foma más lenta que los ayunos?


----------



## Rauxa (8 Ago 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Pregunta
> 
> ¿Quitando procesados a la vez que se adelgaza no se recupera la sensibilidad a la insulina aunque sea de foma más lenta que los ayunos?



Si, solo quitando procesados, azúcares..verás como recuperas la sensibilidad a la insulina. El ayuno, no es más que una herramienta más, para ayudar a dicha sensibilidad.
De hecho, el deporte tb ayuda a la sensibilidad. Solo el hecho de andar un poco después de cada comida, te ayudará.
De hecho, mientras aún eres muy adicto a las harinas y azúcares no te aconsejo los ayunos. Una vez ya veas que no dependes tanto de los procesados verás como empiezas a alargas las horas entre comidas y ahí podrás programarte algun ayuno que te saldrá casi sin querer (en mi caso no desayuno nunca) y algún día, después de algún bodorrio ya fuerzo algún ayuno de 24-34 horas.

En mi caso:
80-84 kilos comiendo un dieta mediterranea de libro, con algo de bollería (ansiedad)
76-78 kilos. Haciendo una dieta paleo (80-85%).
71-73 kilos. Actual. Dieta paleo 90-95%. Ayunos de 16 horas diarios el 99% de los días en el último año. Y 1-2 ayunos de 24 horas al mes en este último año.

En mi caso, han sido los ayunos los que me han dado ese plus que faltaba.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Ago 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Joder con las calorías, de verdad, esto es imposible. Me quiero suicidar.



Se quitan procesados y la mejoria es inmediata, pero lo que no se quitan es la programacion de las calorias, en fin.

Y otro vegano, vamos para bingo jejeje


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (8 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Se quitan procesados y la mejoria es inmediata, pero lo que no se quitan es la programacion de las calorias, en fin.
> 
> Y otro vegano, vamos para bingo jejeje



Lol, qué mas da lo que seamos. Si voy a una barbacoa no te quepa duda de que algo caerá, en plan vida social, el resto de tiempo, más carne para el resto del mundo. Lo de predicar nunca se me ha dado bien, así que tranquilo.

Lo de las calorías es como una muletilla, ayuda a controlar al que todavía tiene problemas para andar. Por supuesto también sirve como excusa para el que hace ejercicio, cuenta las calorías y se mete media docena de donuts. Yo como en cuatro horas, acabo de desayunar, dentro de un rato como y con suerte acabaré antes de las ocho si mi mujer no me lia con patatas fritas o algo así. 

En cuatro horas me voy a meter tres cuartos de kilo de fruta y verdura, ¿crees que tengo que contar las calorías para saber que he comido hasta reventar?


----------



## Musero (8 Ago 2017)

Para mi dejar procesados y azúcares ha sido magia, 17 kilos he perdido el último año. 
Combinado con pesas, se me ha quedado un cuerpo que ni cuando tenía 20 años... 
Ahora intento comer mas, porque no quiero seguir bajando y quiero mantener músculo, pero me cuesta mucho volver a comer mal aposta, además el hambre que tengo se ha reducido muchísimo. Como sano y me encuentro bien. 
Si se quiere se puede, es difícil al principio, pero cuando coges buenos hábitos, la cosa va sola


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (8 Ago 2017)

Musero dijo:


> Para mi dejar procesados y azúcares ha sido magia, 17 kilos he perdido el último año.
> Combinado con pesas, se me ha quedado un cuerpo que ni cuando tenía 20 años...
> Ahora intento comer mas, porque no quiero seguir bajando y quiero mantener músculo, pero me cuesta mucho volver a comer mal aposta, además el hambre que tengo se ha reducido muchísimo. Como sano y me encuentro bien.
> Si se quiere se puede, es difícil al principio, pero cuando coges buenos hábitos, la cosa va sola



Musero, si hablas inglés échale un vistazo al canal del Dr. Berg. No es vegano, pero sí promueve el ayuno intermitente y la cetosis. Aparte de hablar de otros temas interesantes como la insulina y demás. Quiero decir, no hace falta volver a comer mal para ganar peso.

Best Food to Gain Weight - YouTube


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2017)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> *Lo de la piel lo tengo muy en cuenta, pero de momento valoro más la salud cardiovascular, así que por ahora prefiero bajar hasta tener un indice de masa corporal un poco controlado (hasta hace unas semanas estaba en obeso).
> 
> Me temo que con las proteínas tienes razón, el 25% es de grasa, El 15% es de proteínas. Acabo de mirar lo que comí ayer en cronometer y me da un 12%
> 
> ...



Salvo que estés en peligro real de muerte por el sobrepeso lo de la piel es lo más esencial de todo porque una vez caida ya no tiene más solución que la operación y aparte de que esa operación dicen que tiene una convalecencia bastante dolorosa es también muy arriesgada. Además por la gente que conozco que hizo la locura de perder bastantes kilos rapidamente y sin control, psicologicamente es de lo más traumático que pueda existir porque aparte de que te vas a ver horrible delante del espejo en cualquier sitio que te quites ropa todo el mundo te va a mirar y también se está obligado a llevar ropa muy ancha porque con cualquier ropa algo ajustada se notarán todos los pliegues de la piel sobrante y toda la gente se quedará mirando.

Según la edad y el sobrepeso que hayas acumulado puedes tardar incluso bastantes años en volver a un estado más o menos normal.

Y que no se te olvide hacer ejercicio para la parte central del cuerpo (lo que llaman ahora core) ya que fortalecer esa zona hace que tire más de la piel hacia arriba y hacia dentro y vaya quedando mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (8 Ago 2017)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> Best Food to Gain Weight - YouTube



Estoy viendo el vídeo y me surge una duda; ¿qué son los steel cut oatmeal? ¿Copos de avena triturados?


----------



## montella (8 Ago 2017)

Cuando hablamos de ayunar para resetear el problema de la resistencia a la insulina

¿ cual es el protocolo adecuado el 16/8,un dia a la semana 24 horas,etc etc.Y durante cuanto tiempo habria q mantenerlo por supuesto con una dieta sino cetogenica si cercana a ella?


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (8 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Salvo que estés en peligro real de muerte por el sobrepeso lo de la piel es lo más esencial de todo porque una vez caida ya no tiene más solución que la operación y aparte de que esa operación dicen que tiene una convalecencia bastante dolorosa es también muy arriesgada.
> 
> Según la edad y el sobrepeso que hayas acumulado puedes tardar incluso bastantes años en volver a un estado más o menos normal.
> 
> ...



El core lo tengo controlado con planks,los abdominales típicos sin tirar del cuello y metiendo barriga como si Goku estuviera tirando hacia dentro cada vez que me acuerdo, que suele ser bastante a menudo, aparte de la calistenia y la maldita comba. La barriga es lo que da más miedo, ya veremos si el ayuno hace algo o es sólo un mito, de momento no tengo piel colgando y todo encoge bien, pero sigo sin fiarme y le tengo el ojo echado.

Empecé en 130kg entre el 2012-2014, bajé hasta 117 con la dieta del Tim Ferris, que se parece mucho a la Atkins, pero con la tensión disparada y las pulsaciones en reposo altas. Llevo desde Febrero con esto y me lo han quitado todo. Lo dicho, no predico, lo importante es que la gente esté a gusto con su dieta, si funciona perfecto, pero si no, es como buscar las llaves a la luz de una farola o como dicen, esperar resultados diferentes haciendo lo mismo. 

Gracias por los consejos, Zapatitos, voy a ver si puedo soltar el acelerador por si acaso.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 18:30 ----------




Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> Estoy viendo el vídeo y me surge una duda; ¿qué son los steel cut oatmeal? ¿Copos de avena triturados?



Avena, no le des más vueltas, los americanos tienen de todo. Te lo recomiendo con 2 cucharadas de semillas de lino trituradas en un molinillo de café (100% omega3), unas pocas nueces, unas pocas almendras, semillas de calabaza y para endulzarlo todo un plátano o un par de ciruelas. Machácalo todo con un pasapuré de los del ikea, en plan varillas, no batidora. La leche, la que gustes 

Por cierto Karlos, con este video me partí la polla. Su especial San Valentín es brutal. Son la puta hostia.

MERIENDA VEGANA - Chorizo picante, longaniza, mortadela y sobrasada veganos - YouTube


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Como casi todo lo que hay en el cuerpo. Pero el sobrepeso (sobre todo el sobrepeso severo) no se arregla sólo con quitarse procesados y hacer ejercicio según tu capacidad.
> 
> Cuando ya te sobran más de 15-20 kilos, normalmente hay un problema de resistencia a la insulina asociado que NO VA A MEJORAR sólo con ejercicio y quitar procesados, porque hay ya daños que, para revertirlos, requieren otras medidas.
> 
> ...



Yo he lidiado con casos bastantes decentes de sobrepeso, por ejemplo el de uno de mis compañeros habituales de entrenamiento que cayó en mis manos en Enero del 2014

44 años, 1.81 de altura, 143 kg de peso, porcentaje de grasa corporal de alrededor del 58% y 167 ctms de cintura. Prediabético.

Excepto las primeras semanas que le puse la dieta sin carbohidratos para que se quitara el mono del azúcar el resto del tiempo ha comido igual que yo salvando las distancias claro está de las cantidades de comida. El ejercicio primero comenzó solo andando a ratos porque no podía hacer otra cosa y poco a poco le fué metiendo trote-caminata, ejercicios con su propio cuerpo y algún ejercicio básico.

Ahora con 47 años: 97,5 Kg de peso, grasa corporal 28,3, 108 ctms de cintura.

Evidentemente todavía tiene sobrepeso y una cintura muy ancha pero en ese estado no se podía hacer otra cosa y hay que irle sujetando para que no pierda demasiada grasa rapidamente. Calculo que necesitará alrededor de otros tres años para reducir su cintura por debajo de los 90 ctms sin que se le noten secuelas de su pasado obeso. 

A lo que voy es que te equivocas y con solo quitarte de todas las porquerías y hacer ejercicio vas a mejorar drasticamente tu calidad de vida. Le costó practicamente tres años dar un análisis decente de glicosilada ¿pero en ese estado qué esperabas, que regulara la insulina en unos meses? Eso no es realista. Simplemente le enseñé a comer bien, hacer ejercicio regularmente y a combatir los ataques de hambre que le daban no con comida procesada y unas latas de cerveza sino con cosas como los frutos secos naturales. Ataque de hambre, frutos secos hasta que te salgan por las orejas, mejor eso que comer basura o que la ansiedad por estar anguantando sin comer nada.

Resumiendo, las teorías son como las corridas de toros, muy bonitas cuando lo estás viendo desde la barrera. Pero después hay que salir a torear para darse cuenta de lo que cambia la cosa cuando el toro está delante de tí y lo tienes que torear. Y a mí me pueden venir con montones de teorías pero como ya ya he toreado con obesos, superdelgados, deportistas de muchos tipos, etc etc etc se lo que debo de hacer con ellos no en la teoría sino en la práctica para intentar que mejoren.

Saludos.


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (8 Ago 2017)

montella dijo:


> Cuando hablamos de ayunar para resetear el problema de la resistencia a la insulina
> 
> ¿ cual es el protocolo adecuado el 16/8,un dia a la semana 24 horas,etc etc.Y durante cuanto tiempo habria q mantenerlo por supuesto con una dieta sino cetogenica si cercana a ella?



No pienses en protocolos, empieza con el desayuno y ve acortando tiempo desde ahí, sólo con eso el 16/8 es pan comido, luego 18, 20 y te entrará la curiosidad de ver si puedes con el 24, que se convertirá en 36 otro día por ver qué pasa y a partir de ahí te darás cuenta que el hambre no es más que una hormona, la ghrelina que crea el hábito para que comas sobre la misma hora, se pasa al rato.

Después de eso cuando oigas que alguien se queje de que no ha desayunado y está muerto de hambre puedes decirle que tú desayunaste el viernes, de la semana pasada y quedas como dios 

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 19:27 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Calculo que necesitará alrededor de otros tres años para reducir su cintura por debajo de los 90 ctms sin que se le noten secuelas de su pasado obeso.
> Saludos.



He leído que esa medida es mejor que el BMI para controlar el estado, pero ¿por qué? ¿No dependería de la altura o la composición de la persona?


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Ago 2017)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> Lol, qué mas da lo que seamos. Si voy a una barbacoa no te quepa duda de que algo caerá, en plan vida social, el resto de tiempo, más carne para el resto del mundo. Lo de predicar nunca se me ha dado bien, así que tranquilo.
> 
> Lo de las calorías es como una muletilla, ayuda a controlar al que todavía tiene problemas para andar. Por supuesto también sirve como excusa para el que hace ejercicio, cuenta las calorías y se mete media docena de donuts. Yo como en cuatro horas, acabo de desayunar, dentro de un rato como y con suerte acabaré antes de las ocho si mi mujer no me lia con patatas fritas o algo así.
> 
> En cuatro horas me voy a meter tres cuartos de kilo de fruta y verdura, ¿crees que tengo que contar las calorías para saber que he comido hasta reventar?



No te lo tomes a mal hasta ahora eres el unico vegano que no ha entrado diciendo disparates. De hecho es un veganismo muy raro el tuyo si te lanzas sobre un chorizo en alguna barbacoa esporadica.

En ese caso tu comportamiento es mas vegetariano que vegano si aun comes pequeñas cantidades de carne.

Si a la larga te haces vegano estricto si que deberas pensar en tomar suplementos. Espero que no te hayan convencido de que podemos vivir sin un gramo de alimentos de origen animal, eso seria un gran error.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2017)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> *He leído que esa medida es mejor que el BMI para controlar el estado, pero ¿por qué? ¿No dependería de la altura o la composición de la persona?*



Si te refieres al índice de cintura-altura pues es el indicador de riesgo cardiovascular más utilizado ahora por todo el mundo. Se calcula dividiendo lo que te mide la cintura por tu altura y si te da más de 0,50 se supone que el riesgo de sufrir enfermedades por la grasa de la cintura es mayor.

Saludos.


----------



## merkawoman (8 Ago 2017)

Zapatitos:

¿A partir de que grado de sobrepeso se acentua lo que comentas de la piel?


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> *Zapatitos:
> 
> ¿A partir de que grado de sobrepeso se acentua lo que comentas de la piel?*



Yo he visto casos de gente que han perdido hasta el 40% de su peso total de partida y no le han quedado secuales reconocibles a simple vista, con mucha paciencia y un proceso de hasta años de buenos alimentos y ejercicio intenso, porque no vale solo salir a pasear o a trotar por ahí, hay que hacer ejercicio intenso para que el músculo vaya sustituyendo algunos huecos dejados por la grasa y por otra parte también ayuda a sujetar la piel. Y trabajar todas las semanas la parte central del cuerpo para que la fuerza de esos músculos vaya sujetando la piel y no caiga para abajo, si se deja caer mal asunto. También hay que acostumbrarse a ir como metiendo tripa porque eso también ayuda a que la piel no se caiga.

Otras partes complicadas suelen ser el pecho, los aductores, la espalda y las caderas y brazos en las mujeres así que hay que irlas vigilando especialmente.

También depende de la edad porque no es lo mismo ponerte a la tarea con 20 años que con 40, cuanto más mayor más problemático puede resultar. Y también depende del tiempo que lleves con esa piel estirada y del tiempo que hayas tardado en estirarla.

Mi compañero todavía debería de bajar a unos 83 kilos lo que supondrá haber perdido 60 kilos y casi el 45% de su peso de partida, eso sin contar los 10 kilos de músculo que ha ganado que si lo hacemos supondrá haber perdido 70 kilos de grasa, una brutalidad. Yo no estoy seguro de que quede bien del todo pero al menos que quede lo mejor posible, perder la mitad de tu cinturas sin que se note es muy complicado.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2017)

has hecho un cálculo de los centímetros cuadrados de piel que puede ser eso?

en porcentaje tiene que ser una barbaridad.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (9 Ago 2017)

Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> Estoy viendo el vídeo y me surge una duda; ¿qué son los steel cut oatmeal? ¿Copos de avena triturados?



Hola Alejandro. Los steel cut oatmeal son los granos de avena cortados por la mitad. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo he lidiado con casos bastantes decentes de sobrepeso, por ejemplo el de uno de mis compañeros habituales de entrenamiento que cayó en mis manos en Enero del 2014
> 
> 44 años, 1.81 de altura, 143 kg de peso, porcentaje de grasa corporal de alrededor del 58% y 167 ctms de cintura. Prediabético.
> 
> ...



No me equivoco  : ya sé que sólo con ejercicio y quitar procesados vas a mejorar drásticamente tu vida.

Lo que digo es que una mejora drástica, según de dónde partas, *puede no ser suficiente*.

Calculas que en otros tres años habrá perdido el exceso de peso que le falta, ojalá tengas razón.

Pero también puede suceder (como le ha sucedido a muchos, de hecho, a casi todos) que se estanque y no baje más si no mete medidas adicionales.

El peso de equilibrio, como decía, depende del grado de actividad, del patrón alimentario y del nivel de insulinorresistencia (seguramente de más cosas).

Con un nivel dado de actividad y un nuevo patrón de alimentación como el que le propusiste, ha ido perdiendo peso, de hecho, un huevo de peso.

Pero sin tocar el problema de la insulinorresistencia va a llegar a un punto en el que no va a bajar más, es más, mientras siga siendo insulinorresistente, cualquier relajo en la actividad o la alimentación supondrá rebote.

Le ha costado tres años dar un resultado decente de glicosiladas, porque aunque nada más que perdiendo peso y haciendo ejercicio se va recuperando poco a poco la sensibilidad a la insulina, hay un punto del que no se pasa sin medidas más drásticas.

De hecho, pese a tener la glucemia normal, postulo que no tendría buenos resultados en un test de tolerancia a la glucosa: una vida sin refinados y con hidratos exclusivamente de calidad es el hackeo que te decía, una combinación de haber recuperado algo de sensibilidad a la insulina y tratar de minimizar el uso del mecanismo de regulación de la glucemia. Los análisis de glucemia en ayunas salen bien porque *no se le exige al páncreas que haga grandes alardes*.

Pero no has arreglado el mecanismo, sólo te limitas a no usarlo mucho. Si le metes un zurriagazo (que es lo que se hace en el test de tolerancia a la glucosa) cantará la Traviata, porque no serás capaz de regular tu glucemia a corto plazo.



> Resumiendo, las teorías son como las corridas de toros, muy bonitas cuando lo estás viendo desde la barrera. Pero después hay que salir a torear para darse cuenta de lo que cambia la cosa cuando el toro está delante de tí y lo tienes que torear. Y a mí me pueden venir con montones de teorías pero como ya ya he toreado con obesos, superdelgados, deportistas de muchos tipos, etc etc etc se lo que debo de hacer con ellos no en la teoría sino en la práctica para intentar que mejoren.
> 
> Saludos.



Por supuesto, y lo importante, al final, es eso, que mejoren.

Sólo digo que, según de dónde partas, ejercicio y dieta sana llegan hasta donde llegan.

Y que, en lo tocante a resistencia a la insulina, los ayunos prolongados son *la baza definitiva*: un obeso prediabético que tardaría tres años en dar valores razonables de glucemia como usted describe, tarda UNA SEMANA en bajar por debajo del umbral médico de prediabetes, sólo con ayunar.

Que es lo que le sucede a la práctica totalidad de los obesos mórbidos que se operan para hacerse un bypass gástrico: que tras los cinco días de ayuno forzados por el pre y el post operatorio, y mucho antes de que hayan tenido tiempo de perder cantidades significativas de peso, *ya no son prediabéticos*


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El peso de equilibrio, como decía, depende del grado de actividad, del patrón alimentario y del nivel de insulinorresistencia (seguramente de más cosas).



Esto, señores. Esto es lo que tendrían que investigar los endocrinos. Las etiología de la obesidad; las causas; qué determina qué peso, qué patrones de acumulación de grasa tiene el cuerpo humano.

Aquí está el meollo del asunto.

Y mientras, nuestras autoridades médicas "ejjjjjjjj que las calorías..." "las calorías que comes... Menos las que gastas..." "Gñé.."


----------



## kron-ragnarok (9 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Se quitan procesados y la mejoria es inmediata, pero lo que no se quitan es la programacion de las calorias, en fin.
> 
> Y otro vegano, vamos para bingo jejeje



Te doy la razon en esto.

El 31 empece a cambiar mis habitos alimenticios(34 años, 172 cm y 141KG, aunque por suerte no aparento pesar lo que peso, por ser ancho de hombros).

Este a sido hasta hoy mis movimientos de peso, y ahora explicare el no avance a partir de cierto dia.

31/07 141.4
01/08 139.8
02/08 138.3
03/08 137.1
04/08 136.4
05/08 136.4
06/08 135.8
07/08 135.9
08/08 135.6
09/08 135.9


Los primeros dias era todo natural(Carne roja, blanca, ensaladas, pescado, ...).
A partir del dia 3, empieza a meterse mi padre en hacer mi comida y mezclame cosas(ensaladas y pescado, o ensaladas y carne, metiendome 2 comidas, ademas de a la ensalada le mete vinagre, que ya he visto que algo hace, ya que cuando me hago yo las ensañadas, un chorro de aceite, atun, esparragos y corriendo, pero son ensaladas grandes que me sacian).
El dia 5 que tuve paron de peso, me metio aceite balsamico, el cual despues mirando los ingredientes, se hace la cocacola con uno de los ingredientes.

Ya me a ido mezclando comidas y haciendo lo que el queria.

Ayer judiones, que mira que me encantan, pero he vuelto a subir de peso, y hoy se lo he dicho(Tenia que hacerlo, para que el viera por la bascula que no me lo invento).

Hoy volvere a hacerme yo la comida y seguir un plan, de al menos, 1 mes.

como complemento si tengo algo de hambre, como almendras, ya que las nueces no me van mucho.

¿Algun fruto seco recomendable mas?

Un saludo.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *No me equivoco  : ya sé que sólo con ejercicio y quitar procesados vas a mejorar drásticamente tu vida.
> 
> Lo que digo es que una mejora drástica, según de dónde partas, puede no ser suficiente.
> 
> ...



Tú eres muy teórico, sin duda el más teórico que existe por aquí y en eso nos das sopas con honda a todos. Y la teoría está pero que muy bien pero como cantaba el Evaristo *"leer y estudiar no es suficiente, ven aquí"* y después cuando llevas las cosas a la práctica te encuentras con montones de problemas que no te los soluciona ninguna teoría.

Yo veo el conjunto y el global y según lo que veo delante intento calcular un resultado final y los posibles caminos para llegar a ello. Tengo claro que le pongo a mi compañero una dieta ceto con ejercicio y en un año me le encuentro en su "peso ideal". con un nivel de grasa mucho más bajo que el actual y con una sensibilidad a la insulina probablemente perfecta.

Pero también tengo claro que me le iba a encontrar con casi medio metro cuadrado de piel colgando en la cintura, aductores, pecho, brazos sin posible solución salvo la cirugía y el resultado final es un tío con la insulina de putísima madre pero posiblemente con la autoestima por los suelos porque ni se puede desnudar en un vestuario, ni puede ir a la piscina ni intentar relacionarse con tías porque está en su peso y muy bien de hormonas pero fisicamente se ve y le ven asqueroso.

Así que la teoría dice que cuanto antes regules tus hormonas mejor pero la práctica me dice que convertir a una persona totalmente destrozada en una persona "normal" requiere tiempo y adaptación.

Los que se estancan es porque no van adaptando a los nuevos tiempos ni su entreno ni su alimentación. La mejora de la salud no solo es mejorar a nivel físico y hormonal sino también a nivel mental, emocional, etc etc. El está muchísimo mejor fisicamente y hormonalmente que antes y cuando se mira al espejo está contento porque lo que ve le va gustando´cada vez más. Un nutrólogo o tú os hubiérais cepillado probablemente toda su autoestima, lo digo sin acritud.

Y si no lo deja por cualquier circunstancia indudablemente que dentro de tres años estará muchísimo mejor. En noviembre estaba alrededor del 33% de grasa y ahora está en el 28,5% lo cual es ya una mejora y lo previsto es que dentro de unos tres años esté alrededor del 15% que es algo realista en una persona que se alimenta bien y hace deporte. Y a partir de ahí que elija él que hacer, puede hacer una definición severa para quitarse todos los restos posibles de grasa pegada a la cintura que es la única manera de quitar eso exceptuando claro está operaciones o cualquier otra cosa que prefiera.

Resumiendo, ha perdido montón de peso, ha mejorado todas sus hormonas, ha mejorado mucho a nivel fuerza, resistencia, velocidad, etc etc, fisicamente se le va qudando un cuerpo en condiciones, ya no tiene ataques de hambre compulsivos, ha dejado de beber y de fumar, ha podido volver a trabajar normalmente, se separó porque no hay había cojones a aguantarle nadie y ahora está tonteando con una treintañera a la que conoció gracias a hacer deporte. ¿Qué más quieres? Vivimos en una sociedad en la que todo el mundo lo quiere todo y lo quiere ya, pero lo que funciona y funcionará siempre es adoptar un estilo de vida sano y deportista y hacerlo tuyo para siempre. 

Sobre los que se hacen el bypass gástrico ¿que es lo que les pasa al final? Que o se acostumbran a vivir como sea con el flotador a cuestas o pasan por el quirófano para reducir la piel. Porque nadie les explica lo primero que explico yo cuando veo un caso así, *cuanto más rápido pierdas el peso peor vas a quedar porque si no das tiempo a tu piel para volver a su sitio está se caerá para abajo. Este proceso puede durar incluso años.*

Si le explicaran estas cosas a los obesos mórbidos más de uno y más de dos preferiría quedarse como está. Esto me lo han dicho personalmente varios que perdieron rapidamente peso y todavía más rápido toda su autoestima. 

Y la calidad de tu vida no se mide solo por unas hormonas bien reguladas, por un "peso ideal" o por un porcentaje de grasa, etc etc sino por tu conjunto global. Y puedes tener el porcentaje de grasa que quieras y la insulina tan regulada como te salga de los cojones pero si tienes la autoestima por lo suelos sigues siendo igual de enfermo que antes. No has mejorado en nada simplemente has cambiado una enfermedad física por otra mental.

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2017)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Te doy la razon en esto.
> 
> El 31 empece a cambiar mis habitos alimenticios(34 años, 172 cm y 141KG, aunque por suerte no aparento pesar lo que peso, por ser ancho de hombros).
> 
> ...



Hostia, tronko, ¿1,72 y 142 kilos y dices que no tanto? 

Tómatelo en serio pero a partir de YA. Y tanto se meta tu padre en lo que te lleves a la boca como el diablo en persona.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (9 Ago 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Hostia, tronko, ¿1,72 y 142 kilos y dices que no tanto?
> 
> Tómatelo en serio pero a partir de YA. Y tanto se meta tu padre en lo que te lleves a la boca como el diablo en persona.



Si, yo cuando pesaba unos 105 mas de joven, tenia amigos que pesando lo mismo, eran redondos, pero en mi caso no, tripa, muslos anchos, pero poco mas. Y asi llevo desde los 19 que deje el servicio militar.(Pesaba 88 en aquella epoca)

Te doy toda la razon.

Llevo todo el dia hablando con mi padre, para que lo entienda.

Es mas, le he dicho que hicieramos una cosa, que lo hacia yo 15 dias de continuo, y si ve que bajo realmente, que haga el lo mismo.

Ya le he dicho que lo que tiene que contar no son las calorias, sino el azucar que nos metemos al cuerpo. Me estaba diciendo que tiene que parar de comer, porque tiene hambre, y eso que a comido bastante.
Yo llevo media hora con rugidos de estomago, y no es que tenga aun mucha hambre.
Si veo que me da hambre, un puñado de almendras.

Editado. Ahora mismo estoy en 136, por empezar a seguir los primeros dias lo de azucar y harinas del hilo 

Un saludo.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2017)

Venga, ánimo y fuerza. Esto funciona si lo haces bien, sobretodo al principio .


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú eres muy teórico, sin duda el más teórico que existe por aquí y en eso nos das sopas con honda a todos. Y la teoría está pero que muy bien pero como cantaba el Evaristo *"leer y estudiar no es suficiente, ven aquí"* y después cuando llevas las cosas a la práctica te encuentras con montones de problemas que no te los soluciona ninguna teoría.
> 
> Yo veo el conjunto y el global y según lo que veo delante intento calcular un resultado final y los posibles caminos para llegar a ello. Tengo claro que le pongo a mi compañero una dieta ceto con ejercicio y en un año me le encuentro en su "peso ideal". con un nivel de grasa mucho más bajo que el actual y con una sensibilidad a la insulina probablemente perfecta.



No digo que sea imposible, pero no concuerda con los testimonios de ex-prediabéticos ex-obesos que han abrazado el ejercicio y la dieta cetogénica.

Todos refieren que al principio estaba tirado perder peso, que luego empezaron las "mesetas" y tuvieron que meter más intensidad, que después encontraron más "mesetas" y tuvieron que meter ayuno intermitente, y que al final toparon con otra "meseta" con la que ya no sabían qué hacer.

Que ya estaban "casi" bien, pero que lo que les había llevado hasta allí ya no funcionaba.

Como es lo normal en estos casos, su primera idea es "algo estoy haciendo mal": a lo mejor salgo de cetosis sin darme cuenta porque algo de lo que como tiene azúcar añadido con el que no contaba.

Se dan las explicaciones más peregrinas (parecen economistas ) de por qué lo que hasta entonces había funcionado bien (MUY bien) ya no funciona.

Y luego te encuentras con que muchos de ellos, con la glucemia casi totalmente bajo control y habiéndose quitado la medicación, aun así fallan estrepitosamente los tests de tolerancia a la glucosa.

Muchos otros tienen picos matutinos muy elevados de glucemia que desaparecen sin más en apenas una hora.



> Pero también tengo claro que me le iba a encontrar con casi medio metro cuadrado de piel colgando en la cintura, aductores, pecho, brazos sin posible solución salvo la cirugía y el resultado final es un tío con la insulina de putísima madre pero posiblemente con la autoestima por los suelos porque ni se puede desnudar en un vestuario, ni puede ir a la piscina ni intentar relacionarse con tías porque está en su peso y muy bien de hormonas pero fisicamente se ve y le ven asqueroso.



No sin posible solución salvo cirugía: durante los ayunos prolongados se activa la *autofagia*, y el cuerpo empieza a metabolizar proteínas para fabricar la glucosa esencial...

...a partir, precisamente, de tejidos *sobrantes*, como la piel suelta.



> Así que la teoría dice que cuanto antes regules tus hormonas mejor pero la práctica me dice que convertir a una persona totalmente destrozada en una persona "normal" requiere tiempo y adaptación.
> 
> Los que se estancan es porque no van adaptando a los nuevos tiempos ni su entreno ni su alimentación. La mejora de la salud no solo es mejorar a nivel físico y hormonal sino también a nivel mental, emocional, etc etc. El está muchísimo mejor fisicamente y hormonalmente que antes y cuando se mira al espejo está contento porque lo que ve le va gustando´cada vez más. Un nutrólogo o tú os hubiérais cepillado probablemente toda su autoestima, lo digo sin acritud.



Pues seguramente no: como le digo, lo de la piel colgante no es inevitable ni mucho menos.



> Y si no lo deja por cualquier circunstancia indudablemente que dentro de tres años estará muchísimo mejor. En noviembre estaba alrededor del 33% de grasa y ahora está en el 28,5% lo cual es ya una mejora y lo previsto es que dentro de unos tres años esté alrededor del 15% que es algo realista en una persona que se alimenta bien y hace deporte. Y a partir de ahí que elija él que hacer, puede hacer una definición severa para quitarse todos los restos posibles de grasa pegada a la cintura que es la única manera de quitar eso exceptuando claro está operaciones o cualquier otra cosa que prefiera.
> 
> Resumiendo, ha perdido montón de peso, ha mejorado todas sus hormonas, ha mejorado mucho a nivel fuerza, resistencia, velocidad, etc etc, fisicamente se le va qudando un cuerpo en condiciones, ya no tiene ataques de hambre compulsivos, ha dejado de beber y de fumar, ha podido volver a trabajar normalmente, se separó porque no hay había cojones a aguantarle nadie y ahora está tonteando con una treintañera a la que conoció gracias a hacer deporte. ¿Qué más quieres? Vivimos en una sociedad en la que todo el mundo lo quiere todo y lo quiere ya, pero lo que funciona y funcionará siempre es adoptar un estilo de vida sano y deportista y hacerlo tuyo para siempre.
> 
> ...



Les pasa eso porque el bypass gástrico es una aberración artificial, una mutilación voluntaria de uno de los órganos más importantes del cuerpo, que se limita a atacar el síntoma (obesidad) en lugar de sus causas.

Lo que intentaba mostrar es que *simplemente con un ayuno prolongado* ya se recupera buena parte del equilibrio hormonal, y que una vez obtenido el equilibrio hormonal el peso *gravita suavemente* hacia su sitio.

El problema de los obesos mórbidos con bypass gástrico es que, además del ayuno entorno a la operación, tienen que vivir el resto de sus días con un sistema digestivo mutilado que, obviamente, implica que van a estar mal nutridos y van a perder peso a un ritmo que no es saludable. Y que provocará el problema de piel suelta que usted describe.

Si en vez de operarse se hubieran limitado a introducir ayunos prolongados periódicos en su vida, otro gallo les habría cantado.



> Si le explicaran estas cosas a los obesos mórbidos más de uno y más de dos preferiría quedarse como está. Esto me lo han dicho personalmente varios que perdieron rapidamente peso y todavía más rápido toda su autoestima.
> 
> Y la calidad de tu vida no se mide solo por unas hormonas bien reguladas, por un "peso ideal" o por un porcentaje de grasa, etc etc sino por tu conjunto global. Y puedes tener el porcentaje de grasa que quieras y la insulina tan regulada como te salga de los cojones pero si tienes la autoestima por lo suelos sigues siendo igual de enfermo que antes. No has mejorado en nada simplemente has cambiado una enfermedad física por otra mental.
> 
> Saludos.



Para ser exactos, has cambiado una enfermedad física Y una mental, por una mental.

Quiero decir, que la autoestima de un ex-obeso mórbido con piel colgante será mala, pero no será mucho peor que la de un obeso mórbido.

Su vida habrá mejorado en infinitas dimensiones, pese al problema de la piel colgante.

Problema que, como le digo, es evitable y subsanable sin cirujía.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ago 2017)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Te doy la razon en esto.
> 
> El 31 empece a cambiar mis habitos alimenticios(34 años, 172 cm y 141KG, aunque por suerte no aparento pesar lo que peso, por ser ancho de hombros).
> 
> ...



Para bajar peso, ni un gramo de harinas, ni azucar, ni edulcorantes.

Patatas fuera una temporada, arroz moderacion un dia semana, fruta moderacion una o dos piezas dia. Legumbres fuera tambien una temporada.

Come carne, pescado, huevos, verdura, frutos secos y mucha grasa buena (aguacate, aceite de oliva, cacao, tocino iberico, coco...).

Intenta comer solo un par de veces al dia.

La cosa es bastante simple, en un par de meses estaras con 10 kilos menos y adaptado y puedes hacer algun dia de ayuno, y le acabas de dar el empujon al peso sobrante.


----------



## montella (9 Ago 2017)

En una analitica

¿cuales son los valores q hay q mirar para saber si aunke estas adelgazando o has adelgazado sigues siendo insulinoresistente?


----------



## boogie boom (9 Ago 2017)

Una pregunta con la metformina, a ver si alguien sabe.

¿Sería útil usar la metformina de una forma puntual? Digamos por ejemplo, que estás en un periodo de cuasi cetosis y te sale una comida por ahí un poco subidita de carbos y no te apetece perdertela. Te tomas metformina media hora antes... ¿haría el efecto deseado de reducir los picos de glucosa para esa comida, o es una medicina en la que los efectos son progresivos (digamos por ej, un par de días para que empiece a funcionar bien)?


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *No digo que sea imposible, pero no concuerda con los testimonios de ex-prediabéticos ex-obesos que han abrazado el ejercicio y la dieta cetogénica.
> 
> Todos refieren que al principio estaba tirado perder peso, que luego empezaron las "mesetas" y tuvieron que meter más intensidad, que después encontraron más "mesetas" y tuvieron que meter ayuno intermitente, y que al final toparon con otra "meseta" con la que ya no sabían qué hacer.
> 
> ...



Abrazar el ejercicio físico y la dieta cetogénica es el camino más sencillo para que suceda lo que tú dices, que se encuentren con problemas que no saben solucionar. Pero yo solo recomiendo la cetogénica al principio para desintoxicarse del azúcar y a partir de ahí los mejores alimentos que te sea posible y carbohidratos en los momentos puntuales que los necesitas.

Quiero decir que no sigo el método de tus testimonios porque se ciertamente que es un método condenado a las mesetas, las dudas y por tanto probablemente al fracaso.

Es lo que te digo, que te bajes al ruedo con capa y espada y compruebes por tí mismo tus teorías con un obeso prediabético, verás que risa cuando te encuentres con cosas que no sabías ni que existían porque no te las cuentan en esas teorías.

*No sin posible solución salvo cirugía: durante los ayunos prolongados se activa la autofagia, y el cuerpo empieza a metabolizar proteínas para fabricar la glucosa esencial...

...a partir, precisamente, de tejidos sobrantes, como la piel suelta.
*

Esto suena muy bien como teoría pero ya te adelanto que la triste realidad no funciona así. La triste realidad de los obesos es que como pierdan un montón de su peso total en el plazo de un año o así, se van a encontrar con un montón de piel caida que les va a tapar hasta sus partes íntimas y después a ver como te autofagias eso. Con los problemas añadidos de dolores de espalda (eso es como llevar una mancuerna atada y colgando todo el día) problemas y molestias por toda la piel moviéndose y rozándose con las consiguientes infecciones. 

Esta es la triste realidad que he visto en obesos que no han tenido cuidado adelgazando y no es nada teórica.

Lo de la piel puede ser evitable si te tomas la pérdida de peso con paciencia y además haces ejercicio regular. Si eres obeso mórbido y pierdes mucho peso en poco plazo de tiempo lo siento pero vas a tener ese problema si o si porque no es teórico sino una realidad cotidiana que la piel sobrestirada de un obeso mórbido no va a volver a su posición en un año. Ni tampoco en dos.

Tu panacea para todo parecen ser la ceto y los ayunos, la mía son los mejores alimentos que sea posible y ejercicio físico regular. Y no soy como los políticos y los curas que te dicen que hagas una cosa mientras hacen justo su contraria sino que yo predico siempre lo que hago.

Lo del bypass es el camino fácil que es lo que gusta en esta sociedad. La inmensa mayoría de la gente que se lo hace no lo necesita y simplemente deberían de cambiar su rutina diaria de alimentación y actividad física pero claro es muchísimo más cómodo que te corten la tripa o tomarse unas pastillas que dejar de comer un montón de cosas que te gustaban y ponerte un chandal y venga a moverte. No jodas que eso no es vida y es muy cansao, prefiero que me lo den todo hecho.

Para ser exactos la autoestima de un tío con un gran exceso de piel caida es infinitamente peor que la de un obeso mórbido. Obesos mórbidos estamos acostumbrados a verlo por muchos sitios, los puedes ver pasadísimos de peso en las piscinas por ejemplo sin ningún problema y nadie los mira especialmente porque ya te digo estamos acostumbrados a verlos.

Ahora ponte en el pellejo de un tío que está bastante delgado pero lleva una especie de delantal de piel en la cintura colgándole hasta el pubis, colgajos de piel en los aductores, en las rodillas y la areola colgando flácida unos 10 centímetros por debajo de su posición normal. Imagínate a cualquier crío señalándote y gritando papá papá mira ese señor ¿que le pasa? todos mirándote con el rabillo del ojo, alguno riéndose de tí por lo bajini, serías el monstruo de la piscina...

¿De verdad que su autoestima ha mejorado infinitamente que cuando era obeso mórbido? Porque obesos mórbidos que se quiten la camiseta en público hay a montones pero los ex-obesos con un serio problema de piel colgado todos son reticentes a quitarse la camiseta en público.

Teorizar sobre los demás es muy fácil pero después hay que bajar y hablar con ellos para que te cuenten lo que es vivir día a día con su problema.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 19:20 ----------




Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> *El core lo tengo controlado con planks,los abdominales típicos sin tirar del cuello y metiendo barriga como si Goku estuviera tirando hacia dentro cada vez que me acuerdo, que suele ser bastante a menudo, aparte de la calistenia y la maldita comba. La barriga es lo que da más miedo, ya veremos si el ayuno hace algo o es sólo un mito, de momento no tengo piel colgando y todo encoge bien, pero sigo sin fiarme y le tengo el ojo echado.
> 
> Empecé en 130kg entre el 2012-2014, bajé hasta 117 con la dieta del Tim Ferris, que se parece mucho a la Atkins, pero con la tensión disparada y las pulsaciones en reposo altas. Llevo desde Febrero con esto y me lo han quitado todo. Lo dicho, no predico, lo importante es que la gente esté a gusto con su dieta, si funciona perfecto, pero si no, es como buscar las llaves a la luz de una farola o como dicen, esperar resultados diferentes haciendo lo mismo.
> 
> Gracias por los consejos, Zapatitos, voy a ver si puedo soltar el acelerador por si acaso.*



Te recomiendo que hagas también planchas laterales, tijeras, el supermán, el puente subiendo las caderas y oblicuos lateral con una mancuerna o disco para fortalecer esa zona. Tranquilito y sin temblar. Si tiemblas mucho hay que reducir los segundos. Con el tiempo y adaptación poco a poco se va a guantando más tiempo.

Lo que funciona con la barriga es lo que digo, ejercicio para fortalecer los músculos de la zona y muchísima paciencia perdiendo peso. Frecuentemente súbete para arriba toda la barriga y mírate al espejo, si notas que abajo te van saliendo como una especie de estrías y arrugas para inmediatamente de perder peso y tomátelo con más paciencia porque como se arrugue mucho esa zona ya si que tiene muy difícil solución.

Si no hay nada de eso ve perdiendo peso a ritmo, aunque yo no te aconsejo más de un kilo o si vas quedando bien a lo sumo dos kilos al mes.

Saludos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Ago 2017)

el cuerpo no se come la piel sobrante por ayunar, no deis falsas expectativas a nadie


----------



## kron-ragnarok (9 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Para bajar peso, ni un gramo de harinas, ni azucar, ni edulcorantes.
> 
> Patatas fuera una temporada, arroz moderacion un dia semana, fruta moderacion una o dos piezas dia. Legumbres fuera tambien una temporada.
> 
> ...



¿Fruta que tipos puedo comer?

Siempre he sido de sandia, pero a los 3 dias de empezar comi un poco, y me sento como una patada en el estomago todo el dia, y eso que antes era capaz de comer bastante.

Me imagino que manzanas si puedo, sobre todo con la piel, que es donde esta la fibra.

Frutos secos, como almendras ahora mismo, pero si quiero cambiar, ¿que mas puedo aparte de pipas y nueces?

Un saludo y gracias por los consejos a los 2


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ago 2017)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> ¿Fruta que tipos puedo comer?
> 
> Siempre he sido de sandia, pero a los 3 dias de empezar comi un poco, y me sento como una patada en el estomago todo el dia, y eso que antes era capaz de comer bastante.
> 
> ...



No te compliques la vida come lo que te de la gana mientras no entre en tu cuerpo ni un gramo de refinados ni procesados ni azucar ni harinas. Ten especial cuidado con cualquier cosa que compres en el supermercado (mahonesas, salsas, embutidos, etc) todo absolutamente todo lleva algun tipo de azucar o harina en la composicion.

Embutido casero de carniceria de confianza si te aseguran que no llevan mierda añadida si puedes tomar (morcillas, chorizos..). Y si no hice suficiente hincapie la verdura tiene que estar en el plato en todas las comidas. Lo de la fruta es muy elastico tampoco te obsesiones con ello. Se recomienda tomar mas frutos rojos tipo fresas, bayas, pero todas valen incluida la sandia. Lo de siempre hay que mirar la fruta de temporada.

Como unica precaucion tienes que dejar la patata un tiempo, por su alto contenido en almidon te frenara el adelgazamiento. Cuando ya hayas perdido peso no supone tanto problema, sobre todo si ademas eres capaz de hacer algo de ejercicio, ahora tampoco te obsesiones por hacer deporte hasta que tengas un peso mas manejable. Ojo que no te digo que no lo hagas, en eso te podran aconsejar mejor otros conforeros, pero pasito a pasito.

Las grasas buenas tambien son muy importantes riegalo todo con aceite de oliva y frutos secos los que te de la gana (almendras, anacardos, pistachos...). Añade cacao puro y aguacates a tu dieta.


----------



## Momo L (10 Ago 2017)

Hola,
Y de las heces flotantes alguien sabe algo?
Qué podría hacer para arreglarlo?
Gracias


----------



## VOTIN (10 Ago 2017)

Momo L dijo:


> Hola,
> Y de las heces flotantes alguien sabe algo?
> Qué podría hacer para arreglarlo?
> Gracias



Yo creo que con tirar de la cadena y echar un poco de lejia se arregla


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Ago 2017)

o comiendo más hierro.


----------



## Futuroscuro (10 Ago 2017)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> ¿Fruta que tipos puedo comer?
> 
> Siempre he sido de sandia, pero a los 3 dias de empezar comi un poco, y me sento como una patada en el estomago todo el dia, y eso que antes era capaz de comer bastante.
> 
> ...



Precaución. Yo no te puedo aconsejar nada porque no soy experto, pero explica también si haces deporte o qué tipo de trabajo tienes, no vaya a ser que hagas algún tipo de ayuno mientras tienes un trabajo que requiera mucho esfuerzo, o que hagas algún deporte y te salga el tiro por la culata.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (10 Ago 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Precaución. Yo no te puedo aconsejar nada porque no soy experto, pero explica también si haces deporte o qué tipo de trabajo tienes, no vaya a ser que hagas algún tipo de ayuno mientras tienes un trabajo que requiera mucho esfuerzo, o que hagas algún deporte y te salga el tiro por la culata.




Actualmente no hago deporte, al menos, hasta que no baje a los 120-115, por el riesgo de sufrir daños en rodillas o zonas problematicas por el sobrepeso.

Mi trabajo es vigilante de seguridad, pero estoy el 80% de la jornada de pies y dando rondas.

Ayuno no hago en si, solo que como cuando tengo hambre(Si no ha llegado la hora de comer/cenar, como un puñado de almendras).

Un saludo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Ago 2017)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Actualmente no hago deporte, al menos, hasta que no baje a los 120-115, por el riesgo de sufrir daños en rodillas o zonas problematicas por el sobrepeso.
> 
> Mi trabajo es vigilante de seguridad, pero estoy el 80% de la jornada de pies y dando rondas.
> 
> ...



Olvidate de los ayunos hasta que lleves dos o tres meses. Lo primero es desintoxicarte. 

Otra cosa que quiza no hemos hecho suficiente hincapie, come lo que te apetezca cuando te apetezca, pasando de los refinados.

En poco tiempo es facil orbitar hacia dos comidas al dia y veras que no te hace falta mas. Yo el primer mes llevaba almendras e higos secos porque el cuerpo aun te pedira algo dulce entre horas. No tengas problema en comer cuando te apetezca, la ansiedad y el hambre desaparece antes de un mes.

Procura no pecar durante un par de meses. Despues podras salir el fin de semana, y tomarte una cerveza incluso un bocata, pero lo importante es el dia a dia ser estricto.

Ahora lo de comer pan es de uvas a peras simplemente te dejara de apetecer y el azucar te dara asco. Date tiempo y veras los resultados.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ago 2017)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> el cuerpo no se come la piel sobrante por ayunar, no deis falsas expectativas a nadie



¿Y esto es una opinión, un testimonio, o una afirmación respaldada por pruebas?

Pregunto.

Porque la autofagia, que se activa a partir del tercer día de ayuno, no es una quimera ni una opinión: es un hecho comprobado científicamente.

Si los estudios demuestran que durante los ayunos prolongados el sujeto *no pierde masa muscular* pese a convertir diariamente unos 100 gramos de proteína en glucosa por gluconeogénesis ¿De dónde cree que sale esa proteína?


----------



## Genis Vell (11 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y esto es una opinión, un testimonio, o una afirmación respaldada por pruebas?
> 
> Pregunto.
> 
> ...



Yo creía que la autofagia comenzaba antes que vamos con el propio ayuno nocturno (12h) ya estabas en ello.

En todo caso lo claro es que si uno esta obeso y quiere adelgazar para mejorar su estado de salud físico y mental, no sirve de nada perder kilos a la velocidad de la luz y tener la piel colgante lo que le mermará salud mental, es decir sólo ganamos en uno de los aspectos.

Ilustremos:


----------



## chucknorris07 (11 Ago 2017)

Hola Karlos,

tienes por ahi alguna receta de brownie paleo? gracias!


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ago 2017)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Yo creía que la autofagia comenzaba antes que vamos con el propio ayuno nocturno (12h) ya estabas en ello.
> 
> En todo caso lo claro es que si uno esta obeso y quiere adelgazar para mejorar su estado de salud físico y mental, no sirve de nada perder kilos a la velocidad de la luz y tener la piel colgante lo que le mermará salud mental, es decir sólo ganamos en uno de los aspectos.
> 
> Ilustremos:



En los primeros compases del ayuno, el cuerpo aún está tirando principalmente de reservas de glucógeno.

Hay cierta gluconeogénesis, pero a un ritmo reducido, por lo que el consumo de proteína endógena es relativamente bajo. Es cuando el hígado agota totalmente sus reservas de glucógeno, cuando la autofagia alcanza el ritmo máximo y el cuerpo empieza a descomponer tejidos sobrantes.

Se puede ver en la gráfica que colgué hace algunos posts, como 4 horas después de comer el cuerpo empieza a tirar de glucógeno, y a las 12 horas la gluconeogénesis empieza a ser relevante pero está apenas a un tercio de capacidad.

Es a los dos o tres días (según actividad y reservas iniciales de glucógeno) cuando la gluconeogénesis hace pico, y ese es el momento en el que la autofagia es máxima.
Después empieza a declinar, a medida que más y más tejidos dejan de usar glucosa.

Por eso un ayuno de 3 a 5 días nos da el resultado óptimo en cuanto a autofagia.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Ago 2017)

Repito, no hagáis como Smiling Jack y no deis falsas expectativas a ningún gordaco, que cuando vea que la cosa no funciona y que al levantar los brazos parece una ardilla voladora, se va a mosquear y mucho

Y encima va a estar más fuerte que antes


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ago 2017)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Repito, no hagáis como Smiling Jack y no deis falsas expectativas a ningún gordaco, que cuando vea que la cosa no funciona y que al levantar los brazos parece una ardilla voladora, se va a mosquear y mucho
> 
> Y encima va a estar más fuerte que antes



Me interesa saber (sinceramente) en qué fundamenta su opinión.

Por ponerla en valor, más que nada: soy (si me permite presumir de ello) una de las raras personas dispuestas a cambiar de opinión si se le presentan argumentos convincentes.

Creo que es posible reabsorber (al menos en parte) la piel sobrante mediante el ayuno porque así lo atestigua un señor que se dedica a tratar obesos diabéticos, y porque además, dado que es médico, es capaz de dar argumentos razonados, científicos y convincentes que por qué sus pacientes, pese a perder cantidades muy significativas de peso (>50 kg), no presentan por ello piel sobrante. 

Si usted me proporciona argumentos en contra, estaré encantado de sopesarlos.


----------



## Patricia S. (11 Ago 2017)

Buenos días a todos, llevo leyendoos en la sombra durante mucho tiempo y queria contaros mi experiencia. Soy mujer, 34 años. Inicié dieta baja en hidratos hace más de un año. Cuando empecé a hacer dieta también empecé a hacer ejercicio con pesas en un gimnasio. Pesaba por entonces 72 kilos y ahora peso casi 60. En realidad cuando dejé de adelgazar fué cuando llegué a los 54 kilos más o menos y desde entonces estoy intentando aumentar mi masa muscular y creo que voy por buen camino. Para mi esto ha sido increible, toda mi vida he tenido algo de sobrepeso que no podia quitarme de encima de ninguna manera: hice miles de dietas y millones de horas de cardio que no me servian para nada. Me quedo por aquí por si puedo aportar algo y seguir aprendiendo con vosotros. Un saludo.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Me interesa saber (sinceramente) en qué fundamenta su opinión.
> 
> Por ponerla en valor, más que nada: soy (si me permite presumir de ello) una de las raras personas dispuestas a cambiar de opinión si se le presentan argumentos convincentes.
> 
> ...



No escribamos chorradas por favor. Lo que se va a comer la dieta y el ayuno es toda la grasa incrustada entre la piel porque las células grasas también se van metiendo entra la piel y la van haciendo muchísimo más gruesa. Todo eso como digo desaparecerá rapidamente y entonces quedará lo que realmente es la piel osease una capa milimétrica compuesta por la epidermis, la dermis y la capa hidrolipídica. Y esa capa es imposible que desaparezca con ningún tipo de ayuno.

Lo único que se puede hacer para intentar reducir todo lo posible esa capa de piel llevar una dieta rica en verduras crudas, proteinas, minerales y antioxidantes, hacer ejercicio intenso para intentar rellenar los huecos e intentar sujetar la piel lo más posible, mantenerla constantemente bien hidratada y sobre todo muchísima paciencia reduciendo peso.

Este chaval hizo caso a quien no debía y quedó como quedó que es lo que te pasa cuando haces caso a gente que no tiene práctica ni experiencia. Y más o menos igual habría quedado mi compañero si en vez de caer en mis manos cae en las tuyas con los ayunos, ceto y demás.

Es el video que le enseñé cuando ví que se animaba demasiado. ¿Quieres perder 40-60 kilos en un año o menos? Pues claro que es posible así que adelante como si no hubiera un mañana. Y mírate en ese video porque ya te adelanto que es tu puto futuro:


[youtube]wnDLwV2JSLQ[/youtube]

Saludos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (11 Ago 2017)

Por curiosidad, el problema de la piel se puede operar ¿no?


----------



## zapatitos (11 Ago 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Por curiosidad, el problema de la piel se puede operar ¿no?*



Si, pero está considerada como muy peligrosa. Ten por cuenta que te tienen que cortar un buen trozo de piel para después estirarlo y unirlo con grapas u otra cosa. El individuo pierde mucha sangre con gran peligro de hemorragias, muchos necesitan de transfusiones de sangre.

Y el postoperatorio aunque ha mejorado bastante no es tampoco un camino de rosas. Imagínate un montón de piel estirada y cosida intentando evidentemente por inercia volver a su sitio. Hasta que se acostumbre la piel a la nueva posición tiene que doler un poquitín imagino.

Si se puede evitar muchísimo mejor creo yo no se.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Ago 2017)




----------



## Suprimido_borrado (11 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si, pero está considerada como muy peligrosa. Ten por cuenta que te tienen que cortar un buen trozo de piel para después estirarlo y unirlo con grapas u otra cosa. El individuo pierde mucha sangre con gran peligro de hemorragias, muchos necesitan de transfusiones de sangre.
> 
> Y el postoperatorio aunque ha mejorado bastante no es tampoco un camino de rosas. Imagínate un montón de piel estirada y cosida intentando evidentemente por inercia volver a su sitio. Hasta que se acostumbre la piel a la nueva posición tiene que doler un poquitín imagino.
> 
> ...



A parte de todo esto, se ve que lo que es jodidamente doloroso es que te grapen los músculos centrales del abdomen para contener las vísceras (por diastasis abdominal), que es lo que le suele pasar a muchos obesos.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Ago 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> *A parte de todo esto, se ve que lo que es jodidamente doloroso es que te grapen los músculos centrales del abdomen para contener las vísceras (por diastasis abdominal), que es lo que le suele pasar a muchos obesos.*



Al que le tengan que hacer eso lo tiene que pasar pero que muy mal, tiene que ser como tener a un alien luchando por salir de tí.

Saludos.


----------



## Gago (11 Ago 2017)

Hola estoy haciendo dieta desde hace unos 4 días, y la verdad es que no voy al baño, casi no tengo gases y no tengo hambre, veo comida que me gusta mucho y apenas tengo hambre. Como por comer xq es la hora.

Como mucha carne, almendras. Nada de harinas, ni azúcares, ni procesados
En cada comida tomo verduras, ensaladas; no sé si es normal o me estoy preocupando demasiado. Los primeros días me encontraba muy bien, ahora tengo un poco de bajón.


----------



## lost_77 (11 Ago 2017)

Gago dijo:


> Hola estoy haciendo dieta desde hace unos 4 días, y la verdad es que no voy al baño, casi no tengo gases y no tengo hambre, veo comida que me gusta mucho y apenas tengo hambre. Como por comer xq es la hora.
> 
> Como mucha carne, almendras. Nada de harinas, ni azúcares, ni procesados
> En cada comida tomo verduras, ensaladas; no sé si es normal o me estoy preocupando demasiado. Los primeros días me encontraba muy bien, ahora tengo un poco de bajón.



Preocupado por qué, el estreñimiento?


----------



## Gago (11 Ago 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Preocupado por qué, el estreñimiento?



Si la verdad, yo voy todos los días al baño estar 4 días sin ir es mucho para mí. A alguien le ha pasado lo mismo con la dieta?. Que se extriña??

Y la falta de hambre también me llama la atención, tenía más hambre sin hacer dieta, y ahora casi como por obligación sin ningún hambre.


----------



## lost_77 (11 Ago 2017)

Gago dijo:


> Si la verdad, yo voy todos los días al baño estar 4 días sin ir es mucho para mí. A alguien le ha pasado lo mismo con la dieta?. Que se extriña??
> 
> Y la falta de hambre también me llama la atención, tenía más hambre sin hacer dieta, y ahora casi como por obligación sin ningún hambre.



La falta de hambre es Normal, si te sobra peso genial. Si no, es que no necesitas más. Para el estreñimiento puedes probar semillas de lino, por ejemplo molidas en un molinillo de café, además lleva bastante omega 3, por ejemplo, espolvoreado en las ensaladas. El cloruro de magnesio, un par de comprimidos al día cuando te sientas muy atascado, durante un par de días. Hay muchas opciones. Pero sobre todo, beber más agua.


----------



## Gago (11 Ago 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> La falta de hambre es Normal, si te sobra peso genial. Si no, es que no necesitas más. Para el estreñimiento puedes probar semillas de lino, por ejemplo molidas en un molinillo de café, además lleva bastante omega 3, por ejemplo, espolvoreado en las ensaladas. El cloruro de magnesio, un par de comprimidos al día cuando te sientas muy atascado, durante un par de días. Hay muchas opciones. Pero sobre todo, beber más agua.




Acabo de comerme 3 ciruelas a ver qué tal. no tengo sobre peso, me sobran 5 kilos, y beberé más agua a ver si ya mañana me desatasco.

Gracias por responder, lo que más me preocupaba era la falta de apetito, antes a media mañana y a media tarde tenía que picar algo, ahora paso de la comida a la cena y sin nada de hambre.


----------



## lost_77 (12 Ago 2017)

Gago dijo:


> Acabo de comerme 3 ciruelas a ver qué tal. no tengo sobre peso, me sobran 5 kilos, y beberé más agua a ver si ya mañana me desatasco.
> 
> Gracias por responder, lo que más me preocupaba era la falta de apetito, antes a media mañana y a media tarde tenía que picar algo, ahora paso de la comida a la cena y sin nada de hambre.



No hay de qué. Se hace raro al principio no pasar hambre, pero qué bendición.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Ago 2017)

Gago dijo:


> Hola estoy haciendo dieta desde hace unos 4 días, y la verdad es que no voy al baño, casi no tengo gases y no tengo hambre, veo comida que me gusta mucho y apenas tengo hambre. Como por comer xq es la hora.
> 
> Como mucha carne, almendras. Nada de harinas, ni azúcares, ni procesados
> En cada comida tomo verduras, ensaladas; no sé si es normal o me estoy preocupando demasiado. Los primeros días me encontraba muy bien, ahora tengo un poco de bajón.



No te cortes con la grasa (aguacates, aove, etc) y deberias de cagar como un caballo.

Supongo que la adaptacion no es igual para todo el mundo.


----------



## Big_Lanister (12 Ago 2017)

Despues de unos dias con amago de diarrea, procedo al primer ayuno de 24 horas de mi vida. En media hora tiro de batido de leche entera, arandanos y platanos, y una sarten con tacos de higado. Leche y sangre para ayunar hasta mañama sobre las 20:00 que lo rompa


----------



## GreenBack (13 Ago 2017)

Gago dijo:


> Hola estoy haciendo dieta desde hace unos 4 días, y la verdad es que no voy al baño, casi no tengo gases y no tengo hambre, veo comida que me gusta mucho y apenas tengo hambre. Como por comer xq es la hora.
> 
> Como mucha carne, almendras. Nada de harinas, ni azúcares, ni procesados
> En cada comida tomo verduras, ensaladas; no sé si es normal o me estoy preocupando demasiado. Los primeros días me encontraba muy bien, ahora tengo un poco de bajón.



Si no vas al baño a diario has de ponerte un enema antes de irte a dormir.
Los enemas son una medida terapéutica imprescindible en las dietas que trastocan la eliminación.


----------



## Gago (13 Ago 2017)

GreenBack dijo:


> Si no vas al baño a diario has de ponerte un enema antes de irte a dormir.
> Los enemas son una medida terapéutica imprescindible en las dietas que trastocan la eliminación.



Ayer me puse un micralax y esta mañana ya he ido varias veces. Antes tenía todas las mañanas un poco de diarrea Xq llevaba una dieta malísima, es como si mi cuerpo al darle comida buena exprimiera hasta el ultimo nutriente. El lunes seguiré comiendo más verduras y comprare aguacates.
Por cierto antes tenía un poco de estres y al empezar con la dieta note bastante mejoría. Más tranquilidad, menos pensamientos agobiantes; y eso sólo con unos días.


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, llevo leyendoos en la sombra durante mucho tiempo y queria contaros mi experiencia. Soy mujer, 34 años. Inicié dieta baja en hidratos hace más de un año. Cuando empecé a hacer dieta también empecé a hacer ejercicio con pesas en un gimnasio. Pesaba por entonces 72 kilos y ahora peso casi 60. En realidad cuando dejé de adelgazar fué cuando llegué a los 54 kilos más o menos y desde entonces estoy intentando aumentar mi masa muscular y creo que voy por buen camino. Para mi esto ha sido increible, toda mi vida he tenido algo de sobrepeso que no podia quitarme de encima de ninguna manera: hice miles de dietas y millones de horas de cardio que no me servian para nada. Me quedo por aquí por si puedo aportar algo y seguir aprendiendo con vosotros. Un saludo.



Interesa tu aporte. Me he dado a la tarea de ayudar a la parienta con su perdida de peso aprovechando que ya han pasado 3 meses de haber dado a luz a nuestro tercer hijo y está muy por la labor. A continuación detallo su punto de partida:

Edad: Mediados de los 30's
Altura: 168 cm
Peso: 74 kg

Hemos establecido un plazo de 2 años para bajar en torno a los 58 kg con un % de grasa corporal de más o menos 20%. El enfoque dietético es paleo y el entrenamiento son ejercicios básicos con propio peso corporal (sentadillas, rodillas al pecho en paralelas y fondo de tríceps en banco). Lleva una semana en el proceso y de momento está pudiendo con los ejercicios y la progresión es la esperada. Cuando coja algo más de fuerza y haya perdido algo de peso quiero incorporar dominadas y fondo en paralelas. Con la alimentación de momento solo le ha dado una rabieta porque no la dejé comer un Kebab (por el pan) pero se le pasó al poco tiempo.

Estoy contemplando en abrir un hilo propio para ir documentando todo el proceso, aunque la verdad es que me da cierto reparo a que me lo troleen o le vayan a faltar el respeto a mi Sra.

¿Cómo veis el objetivo y las herramientas elegidas para alcanzarlo? Se aceptan sugerencias y críticas constructivas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Ago 2017)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Interesa tu aporte. Me he dado a la tarea de ayudar a la parienta con su perdida de peso aprovechando que ya han pasado 3 meses de haber dado a luz a nuestro tercer hijo y está muy por la labor. A continuación detallo su punto de partida:
> 
> Edad: Mediados de los 30's
> Altura: 168 cm
> ...



No te compliques puedes postear el proceso aqui mismo que ya tenemos nuestros propios trolles pero estan amaestrados. 

El tema de no probar ni un gramo de pan por propia experiencia les cuesta una barbaridad y con el dulce lo mismo. Despues de meses y llegar a peso mi costilla volvio a los malos habitos y recupero peso pero ahora lo vuelve a intentar desde hace unos meses. Aun no ha pasado un mes que no haya pecado, el otro dia se estaba poniendo fina a churros con esto de que esta de vacaciones. Lo que nos sale de forma natural a los tios a ellas no tanto. Yo cojo un churro ahora y me cae como una piedra al estomago.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (14 Ago 2017)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A continuación detallo su punto de partida:
> Edad: Mediados de los 30's
> Altura: 168 cm
> Peso: 74 kg
> ...



Tendrías que saber que % tiene de grasa actualmente más que controlarle el peso. Si tiene un chasis grande al igual esos 58 kg no se corresponden con un 20% de grasa. 

Mi mujer hubo una época que engordó mucho por pasar una muy muy mala época personal, resistencia a la insulina, etc., y después se le fue la pinza adelgazando hasta el punto que le dejó de venir la regla. 

Por el peso no estaba anoréxica (175 cm, 62 kg, IMC 20.2) pero si le mirabas el % de grasa corporal estaba en un 11% ya que de chasis pesaba 56 kg... puro pellejo.

Después de más de 4 años de dieta ceto / lchf, hoy en día pesa unos 70 kg, de chasis 58 kg, con un % de grasa corporal alrededor del 20.


----------



## lost_77 (14 Ago 2017)

La Meteo que viene: LOS PELIGROS DEL AZÚCAR AÑADIDO. POR ESO EL ASIÁTICO NO ENGORDABA COMIENDO ARROZ (PARTE 2). EL HIGADO GRASO Y LA INSULINO RESISTENCIA GENERADOS POR EL AZÚCAR...


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Ago 2017)

*De gordita a tía buena *



Karlos Smith dijo:


> No te compliques puedes postear el proceso aqui mismo que ya tenemos nuestros propios trolles pero estan amaestrados.
> 
> El tema de no probar ni un gramo de pan por propia experiencia les cuesta una barbaridad y con el dulce lo mismo. Despues de meses y llegar a peso mi costilla volvio a los malos habitos y recupero peso pero ahora lo vuelve a intentar desde hace unos meses. Aun no ha pasado un mes que no haya pecado, el otro dia se estaba poniendo fina a churros con esto de que esta de vacaciones. Lo que nos sale de forma natural a los tios a ellas no tanto. Yo cojo un churro ahora y me cae como una piedra al estomago.





Suprimido dijo:


> Tendrías que saber que % tiene de grasa actualmente más que controlarle el peso. Si tiene un chasis grande al igual esos 58 kg no se corresponden con un 20% de grasa.
> 
> Mi mujer hubo una época que engordó mucho por pasar una muy muy mala época personal, resistencia a la insulina, etc., y después se le fue la pinza adelgazando hasta el punto que le dejó de venir la regla.
> 
> ...



Para dar más veracidad a cuando postee las fotos del resultado final, a continuación pongo las del punto de partida. Las fotos son de hace 1 semana justo y según la siguiente escala de % de grasa en mujeres, la parienta estará en torno a 35 - 40 % de grasa corporal.

Lo del peso es por decir alguna cifra, no algo definitivo. Vamos, que el objetivo real es que se quede como la del 25% (bikini rojo) pudiendo bajar hasta la del 20-21% (bikini verde oliva). Ya de ahí hacia abajo lo que ella esté dispuesta a currarselo. Ella es la que se orienta más a un número en la báscula y yo le digo que se fije más bien en como le irá quedando la ropa, como se va viendo en el espejo y en las fotos. 

¿Cómo veis nuestros objetivos?


----------



## Patricia S. (14 Ago 2017)

Yo hice algunas fotos del proceso y la verdad es que es una muy buena manera de ver como se va mejorando. Tomar medidas de pecho, cintura y cadera con una cinta metrica es muy recomendable tambien. La bascula engaña mucho.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Ago 2017)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Para dar más veracidad a cuando postee las fotos del resultado final, a continuación pongo las del punto de partida. Las fotos son de hace 1 semana justo y según la siguiente escala de % de grasa en mujeres, la parienta estará en torno a 35 - 40 % de grasa corporal.
> 
> Lo del peso es por decir alguna cifra, no algo definitivo. Vamos, que el objetivo real es que se quede como la del 25% (bikini rojo) pudiendo bajar hasta la del 20-21% (bikini verde oliva). Ya de ahí hacia abajo lo que ella esté dispuesta a currarselo. Ella es la que se orienta más a un número en la báscula y yo le digo que se fije más bien en como le irá quedando la ropa, como se va viendo en el espejo y en las fotos.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis nuestros objetivos?



Yo ya directamente no me esperaba,me iria a cambiarla por la del bikinini del 18% que esta vida son dos dias


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Yo hice algunas fotos del proceso y la verdad es que es una muy buena manera de ver como se va mejorando. Tomar medidas de pecho, cintura y cadera con una cinta metrica es muy recomendable tambien. La bascula engaña mucho.



Cuando tenga un hueco le tomo las medidas que es algo que tengo pendiente de hacer. Lo de fijarse en la báscula ya se lo he dicho que no se obsesione con eso. 

Pues si no te importa, estaría bien que postearas tus fotos del antes y el después. Creo que sería de ayuda y daría gran motivación a otras personas que se pasen por este hilo. Sobre todo a las tías. 



VOTIN dijo:


> Yo ya directamente no me esperaba,me iria a cambiarla por la del bikinini del 18% que esta vida son dos dias



"_Entrad por la puerta estrecha, porque ancha es la puerta y amplia es la senda que lleva a la perdición, y muchos son los que entran por ella. Porque estrecha es la puerta y angosta la senda que lleva a la vida, y pocos son los que la hallan_"


----------



## Chapinazo (14 Ago 2017)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Hola:
> Llevo un mes leyendo este hilo y lo he leído casi entero (saltando las discusiones más estériles). Quiero agradecer mucho a los principales participantes como Rauxa, Zapatitos, Adenocromo, Karlos Smith, Smiling Jack (su cuerpo es su laboratorio) y Sada, entre otros. También a los más detractores como Sugus, elmastonto y Cormac, porque el hilo se enriquece así.
> 
> Empecé a practicar una pseudo-paleo (digamos el 90% del tiempo) a la vez que empecé a leer esto. Yo no tengo un especial problema de peso (mido 1,80 y pesaba 78,5 kgr, y hace ya años que no uso azúcar porque nunca me ha atraído mucho) pero sí tengo un poco de lorza que no estaría mal quitar. Y desde luego me acerco a la crisis de los cuarenta y todo este tipo de cosas cada vez preocupan más.
> ...



Bueno, ha seguido transcurriendo el tiempo y aunque he estado de vacaciones y algunos días he comido mal, básicamente el proceso ha seguido su curso muy bien.

Hoy he pesado 72,8 kgr, lo que da un IMC de 22,5, lo cual da una idea más o menos buena de cómo estoy. Mi cuerpo está fibrado de verdad y me veo de maravilla.

Como lo que quiero en cuanto a carne, pescado, verduras, huevos y frutos secos, sin cortarme en las cantidades para nada. Desde luego esto funciona.

Me preocupa algo que pueda seguir adelgazando. Para mi constitución no creo que esté bien bajar de unos 70/71 kgr. Aunque ya de vez en cuando meto patatas, legumbres y arroz en mi dieta, estoy pensando en aumentar algo esas cantidades para asegurame de no quedarme demasiado flaco


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Ago 2017)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Cuando tenga un hueco le tomo las medidas que es algo que tengo pendiente de hacer. Lo de fijarse en la báscula ya se lo he dicho que no se obsesione con eso.
> 
> Pues si no te importa, estaría bien que postearas tus fotos del antes y el después. Creo que sería de ayuda y daría gran motivación a otras personas que se pasen por este hilo. Sobre todo a las tías.
> 
> ...



Tu ni puto caso, si mas gente hiciese esto mas gente se convenceria de que esto de verdad funciona.

Tienes mis felicitaciones.


----------



## besto (15 Ago 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> La Meteo que viene: LOS PELIGROS DEL AZÚCAR AÑADIDO. POR ESO EL ASIÁTICO NO ENGORDABA COMIENDO ARROZ (PARTE 2). EL HIGADO GRASO Y LA INSULINO RESISTENCIA GENERADOS POR EL AZÚCAR...



El mejor y más útil artículo que he leído este año. MUCHAS GRACIAS por el enlace.


----------



## elvengador1 (15 Ago 2017)

wtfisgoingon dijo:


> Lo suyo es vivir en equilibrio. Si comes de más, engordas. Si pasas hambre, adelgazas, excepto cuando tu cuerpo no aguanta más hambre y comes de más como resultado, entonces engordas. Y tiene sentido que un cuerpo acostumbrado a pasar hambre retenga más lo que ingiere, para cuidarse de la siguiente época de hambruna.
> 
> Yo, por ejemplo. Me levanto y me bebo un café doble con dos sobres de azúcar, lo acompaño con uno o dos cigarrillos que me espabilan y al mismo tiempo aumentan mi consumo energético, pero es un gasto que estoy dispuesto a aceptar porque a las diez me como un paquete de filipinos para compensar. A media mañana bajo al bar a tomar un par de cervezas y me como un pepito. Y a la hora de comer, el menú del día del bar, o entrecot en su punto, con guarnición, los fines de semana. 38 años. 1.84m. 74kg de peso. Estoy hecho un toro y eso que no hago deporte (no me gusta maltratar mi cuerpo), y posiblemente el secreto de mi salud sea escuchar a mi cuerpo. Cuando quiere tabaco, le doy tabaco; cuando quiere azúcar, azúcar; cuando quiere café, café; y cuando quiere filetes, entrecot, pero porque soy un vanidoso.
> 
> Alguna vez he tenido épocas en las que no me he movido de casa y me ha salido barriga, pero siempre lo he arreglado con estimulantes del sistema nervioso (azúcar, tabaco, café, redbull), porque me los pedía el cuerpo dada mi inactividad. Un mes después volvía a estar como siempre.



38 años poco te queda de vida


----------



## sada (16 Ago 2017)

Que interesante se está poniendo el hilo y con gente nueva y chicas. Yo estoy de vacaciones en casa de amigos e imposible seguir la dieta; que si paella que si vino que si patatas que si pan con tomate ...
Miedo me da el volver a pesarme. De entrada me veo algo más inflada.


----------



## Patricia S. (16 Ago 2017)

Bueno a ver si consigo subirlas jejeje. Os dejo aqui mis fotos del antes. Ya llevaba unos 3-4 meses de dieta en estas primeras fotos y ya habia bajado algo de peso. Siento no tener fotos desde el primer momento pero de aquella no me apetecia hacerme fotos, you know


----------



## Patricia S. (16 Ago 2017)

y aquí mis fotos de hace un mes y poco. Espero que los trolls del hilo sean buenos conmigo.


----------



## Patricia S. (16 Ago 2017)

Siento el pijama y tal, es lo que hay


----------



## Pichorrica (16 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Siento el pijama y tal, es lo que hay



Vaya cambio.

Eso si, la que vas a liar con las fotos, pollito.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ago 2017)

Comprobado estas vacaciones 

Si te metes un par de postres, algun bocata la cosa se desmadra y ganas 2-3kg en pocos dias.

Lo bueno es que vuelves a perderlos rapidamente cuando vuelves a la grasa/proteina y al 0-azucares.es casi todo liquido.Curioso.

Yo llevaba meses estancado en algo sobrepeso (estoy justo en la lina de normal/sobrepeso del IMC), haciendo ejercicio 0 y comeindo 0 pan/azucares ,eso si, chuletones y bacon los que quieras y no subia un gramo, pero tampoco bajaba. Es lo mejor de esta "dieta",ponerse como el kiko sin miedo a ganar peso.Eso si, el pan ni mirarlo.

Tambien los dias de bocata/postres no llegaba a la cena sin merendar.
El ansia viva.

Tampoco puede negar que he disfrutado como un cochino con los postres gordacos y azucarados.Pero no se puede tener todo en esta vida.


----------



## Patricia S. (16 Ago 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Vaya cambio.
> 
> Eso si, la que vas a liar con las fotos, pollito.



Tranquilo que si se meten conmigo me hago una foto enseñandoles mi brazo.. verás como se les quitan las ganas de decirme nada :XX:


----------



## Pichorrica (16 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Tranquilo que si se meten conmigo me hago una foto enseñandoles mi brazo.. verás como se les quitan las ganas de decirme nada :XX:



Lo decía por la avalancha de mensajes privados que vas a recibir pollito


----------



## Rauxa (16 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Bueno a ver si consigo subirlas jejeje. Os dejo aqui mis fotos del antes. Ya llevaba unos 3-4 meses de dieta en estas primeras fotos y ya habia bajado algo de peso. Siento no tener fotos desde el primer momento pero de aquella no me apetecia hacerme fotos, you know



Intenta un poco explicar:
- Peso de antes. % de grasa y músculo y como comías.

- Y lo que pesas ahora. % de grasa y músculo y como comes ahora.
Entiendo que tb has hecho algo de actividad física. Si lo puedes detallar la gente lo verá mejor.

El estado de antes, es el de una chica "normal". Bien, pero con algo de sobrepeso y que no hace mucho deporte. LA chica tipo de este país. La gran mayoría. Que con el paso del tiempo se irá engordando poco a poco. 

El estado de ahora ya es un estado de alguien que realmente hace bien las cosas. Por eso es tan indicativo


----------



## El_Pelayo (16 Ago 2017)

Pues uno que está pensando en cambiar mi hábitos alimenticios basándome en la dieta paleo.... Por donde empiezo?


----------



## Lausengier (16 Ago 2017)

El_Pelayo dijo:


> Pues uno que está pensando en cambiar mi hábitos alimenticios basándome en la dieta paleo.... Por donde empiezo?



Dejando pan, pasta, arroz, maíz y patatas ante todo.


----------



## Patricia S. (16 Ago 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Intenta un poco explicar:
> - Peso de antes. % de grasa y músculo y como comías.
> 
> - Y lo que pesas ahora. % de grasa y músculo y como comes ahora.
> ...



Bueno, los % de músculo la verdad es que no me los se de memoria, aunque podría mirarlos porque tengo todas esas cosas apuntadas en la ficha del gimnasio (me pesa mi entrenador  ). Me ha pesado siempre en una báscula Tanita de estas que te miran todos esos porcentajes. De lo que si me acuerdo es del % de grasa.. empecé en un 35% y ahora me viene marcando sobre un 13%, aunque en realidad es algo más. Cuando empecé la dieta pesaba 72kg y ahora mismo peso 60 (llegué a pesar 54 cuando paré de adelgazar).

Antes de empezar la dieta comía muy poco y muy mal.. es un poco largo de contar pero llevo toda mi vida luchando contra el sobrepeso.. a los 12 años me llevó mi madre por primera vez al endocrino para que os hagais una idea.

Desde entonces (desde los 12 años, si) me mantuve mas o menos en mi peso a duras penas a base de hacer millones de clases de aerobic, step, aerobox, gap, correr etc.. lo que yo lo llamo ahora "hacer cardio con mil nombres distintos" y dieta típica hipocalórica con sus galletas maria y tal.

Sobre los 30 años pasé una muy mala época y además pasé por varios trabajos que no me permitían comer a mis horas habituales, ni hacer ejercicio. Es cuando llegue a mis 72 kilazos. Llevaba la típica mala dieta (dieta por llamarlo de alguna forma) por aquel entonces... desayunar un colacao, comer un pincho cuando se podia, a media tarde arrasar con lo que pillases y de noche pues cualquier cosa (pizza, precocinados, queso fresco, yogures...).
Me encontraba tan mal que llegó un punto en el que decidí que eso no podía ser y empecé apuntándome al gimnasio de mi barrio. Como ya sabía que lo de comer menos y moverse más no funcionaba como yo quería (hubo épocas en las que casi no comía y no paraba de engordar) empecé a leer sobre nutrición basado en evidencia científica.. y aquí estamos hablando todos junticos 

Por curiosidad os diré que cuento las calorías que consumo (simplemente como algo anecdótico) y ando sobre las 3000 calorías diarias. 

Todos los días me como: Varios huevos, ando cerca del kilo de verdura diaria (espinacas, brocoli, setas, champiñones, espárragos, berenjena, coliflor, pimientos, coles de todo tipo...), carne de todo tipo sin excepción, pescado graso tipo salmón, sardinas.. un aguacate bien grandecito, frutos secos (sobre todo nueces y almendras), aceitunas, pepinillos, coco rallado con cacao y un poco de bebida de almendras, antes y después de entrenar meto patata (Zapatitos style  ) y por supuesto aceite de oliva virgen extra y aceite de coco. Creo que no me dejo nada más.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 13:50 ----------

En cuanto al ejercicio voy al gimnasio y me pautan los entrenamientos.. hago pesas.. dos dias para hacer pierna (ejercicios tipo sentadilla con peso, peso muerto, sentadilla búlgara, prensa...) y otros 3 dias para la parte superior del cuerpo (dominadas, press banca, remo, ejercicios con mancuernas...) no hago nada de cardio.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Bueno, los % de músculo la verdad es que no me los se de memoria, aunque podría mirarlos porque tengo todas esas cosas apuntadas en la ficha del gimnasio (me pesa mi entrenador  ). Me ha pesado siempre en una báscula Tanita de estas que te miran todos esos porcentajes. De lo que si me acuerdo es del % de grasa.. empecé en un 35% y ahora me viene marcando sobre un 13%, aunque en realidad es algo más. Cuando empecé la dieta pesaba 72kg y ahora mismo peso 60 (llegué a pesar 54 cuando paré de adelgazar).



*THIS*

de 72 a 54, 18 kilos.

de 25,2 kilos de grasa (35% de 72) a 7,8 (13% de 60), 17 kilos y medio.

Ahora que me vengan a contar que no se puede adelgazar *sin perder masa muscular*.

De lo de la "dieta hipocalórica" de 3000 kcal para una fémina de 60 kilos, paquépaqué.


----------



## Patricia S. (16 Ago 2017)

La verdad es que si tengo que bajar ahora otra vez el peso creo que podría hacerlo sin cargarme tanta masa muscular.. quise bajar lo máximo posible y hice algo el burro las cosas como son


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> La verdad es que si tengo que bajar ahora otra vez el peso creo que podría hacerlo sin cargarme tanta masa muscular.. quise bajar lo máximo posible y hice algo el burro las cosas como son



Me ha entendido al revés.

Bajó de 72 a 54, 18 kilos

Comenzó con 25 kilos de grasa y ahora, tras recuperar parte del peso, ronda los 8, luego ha perdido 17 kilos de grasa en total.

1.- Si de los 54 a los 60 hubiera recuperado más de 1 kilo de grasa implicaría que, en el punto bajo, su grasa corporal pesaba menos de 7 kilos. 

Es decir, que habría usted perdido más grasa que peso.

O visto de otro modo, que habría GANADO masa magra adelgazando, en vez de perderla.

2.- Si hubiera recuperado algo de grasa, pero menos de 1 kg, la conclusión sería que desde los 72 hasta los 54 no habría perdido prácticamente NADA de masa magra

3.- Si hubiera seguido perdiendo grasa entre los 54 y los 60, aparte de lograr la cuadratura del círculo (perder grasa y ganar músculo), habría ganado más de 6 kg de músculo en unos pocos meses, cosa que sin ser imposible, sí es hasta cierto punto improbable.

La hipótesis más razonable, en mi opinión, es la primera: que no perdió nada de masa magra al adelgazar.


----------



## Patricia S. (16 Ago 2017)

Cuando llegué a los 54kg me veía tan delgada y con brazos de ET (mi casa) que si que pensé que me estaba cargando el músculo y es cuando empecé a introducir patata


----------



## Cormac (16 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *THIS*
> 
> de 72 a 54, 18 kilos.
> 
> ...



Patricia ha adelgazado yendo al gimnasio y con una rutina de pesas.
Si hubiera hecho solamente dieta hubiera perdido irremediablemente músculo junto a la grasa masa muscular.
O no te enteras o manipulas adrede.


----------



## Enterao (16 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Bueno a ver si consigo subirlas jejeje. Os dejo aqui mis fotos del antes. Ya llevaba unos 3-4 meses de dieta en estas primeras fotos y ya habia bajado algo de peso. Siento no tener fotos desde el primer momento pero de aquella no me apetecia hacerme fotos, you know




lo peor no es la gordura que no tienes tanta sino su mala distribucion que es muy poco femenina . mas que dieta adelgazante yo te recomendaria una dieta estrogenica que te diera mas tono y repartiera mejor esa grasa en senos y gluteos.


----------



## Cormac (16 Ago 2017)

Enterao dijo:


> lo peor no es la gordura que no tienes tanta sino su mala distribucion que es muy poco femenina . mas que dieta adelgazante yo te recomendaria una dieta estrogenica que te diera mas tono y repartiera mejor esa grasa en senos y gluteos.



Yo no la veo mal ahora, y lo de los gluteos y senos te lo imaginarás porque no se aprecian en las fotos. Es cuestión de gustos.
Tampoco la veía mal en las primeras fotos.
Por lo que indicaba donde empezó si que tenía sobrepeso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ago 2017)

El_Pelayo dijo:


> Pues uno que está pensando en cambiar mi hábitos alimenticios basándome en la dieta paleo.... Por donde empiezo?



Siendo mas concretos:

Fuera pan y cualquier cereal, fuera legumbres y fuera azucar y edulcorantes. Fuera lacteos y fuera cualquier procesado.

Come carne, pescado, fruta y verduras y mucha grasa buena (aceite de oliva virgen, aguacates, cacao...), tambien tuberculos poco feculentos, es tan simple como eso.

Arroz puedes comer un dia a la semana.

Cuando ya estes en peso puedes comer de vez en cuando legumbres (veras que caen pesadas no te apeteceran) y patata si haces mucha actividad fisica.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 19:22 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> *THIS*
> 
> de 72 a 54, 18 kilos.
> 
> ...



Es brutal, y es la primera mujer que tiene clarisimo como hacer las cosas ahora despues de años de seguir consejos medicos.

Ese post es para enmarcarlo y el cambio ha sido relativamente rapido como en los hombres que estamos aqui.

Lo mas cojonudo es lo que cuenta del ejercicio tipico de rueda de Hamster durante años que es un dura batalla con pobres resultados.

Ahora con menos ejerciciony comiendo bien los resultados estan a la vista. 

Te pregunto a ti patricia si notas que con mucho menos ejercicio (o ejercicio distinto) has conseguido muchisimo mejor resultado?? Eso deduzco de tu post pero seria bueno que lo aclararas.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 19:33 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Patricia ha adelgazado yendo al gimnasio y con una rutina de pesas.
> Si hubiera hecho solamente dieta hubiera perdido irremediablemente músculo junto a la grasa masa muscular.
> O no te enteras o manipulas adrede.



No ha aclarado si las pesas han sido durante todo el proceso de adelgazamiento o que.

Pero da igual, tu sabes lo que son 3000 cal en una chica de 60 kilos??

Os podeis poner como querais pero con las teorias oficialistos no se explica.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Es brutal, y es la primera mujer que tiene clarisimo como hacer las cosas ahora despues de años de seguir consejos medicos.
> 
> Ese post es para enmarcarlo y el cambio ha sido relativamente rapido como en los hombres que estamos aqui.
> 
> ...



Por lo que ha puesto se dedica a hacer entrenamiento básicos y pesados, antes se dedicaría a lo clasíco de muchas mujeres en los gym osease muchas maquinitas con montones de repeticiones y aeróbicos. La mujer que le pierde el miedo a entrenar con pesos libres lo nota y bastante, pero suelen ser muy poquitas porque la mayoría se creen que tocando una barra para hacer un peso muerto se van a poner como un culturista profesional.

Eso si, yo por lo que le veo en las fotos tiene una muy buena estructura física pero se está comenzando a pasar de frenada, por lo que sea no lo se. Probablemente porque no corresponda la alimentación a la intensidad de los entrenos pero como no lo se no lo puedo asegurar.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Cuando llegué a los 54kg me veía tan delgada y con brazos de ET (mi casa) que si que pensé que me estaba cargando el músculo y es cuando empecé a introducir patata



Yo tuve que introducir hidratos en la dieta cuando midiendo 1,80kg marqué en la báscula 74kg, me dije "uy" esto es demasiado y metí algo de arroz a la semana y algo de patata, y ya está. Me mantengo en unos estupendo 78-80kg, ahora en vacaciones algo más porque ni puto caso a la dieta, las cervecitas caen super bien, en volver otra vez al redil paleo de cabeza.

La cuestión es que yo ya sé lo que me engorda y adelgaza y lo hago a voluntad y cuando quiero... Es una pasada.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *No ha aclarado si las pesas han sido durante todo el proceso de adelgazamiento o que.
> 
> Pero da igual, tu sabes lo que son 3000 cal en una chica de 60 kilos??
> 
> Os podeis poner como querais pero con las teorias oficialistos no se explica.*



*Buenos días a todos, llevo leyendoos en la sombra durante mucho tiempo y queria contaros mi experiencia. Soy mujer, 34 años. Inicié dieta baja en hidratos hace más de un año. Cuando empecé a hacer dieta también empecé a hacer ejercicio con pesas en un gimnasio.*

Si ha aclarado que empezó haciendo las dos cosas a la vez.

Dicho esto, 3000 calorías en una chica de 60 kilos son 50 calorías por kilo de peso corporal. Basándose en las calorías siempre ha sido más o menos el estandard que se ha aplicado para ganar fuerza y/o masa muscular. A mí también me sale alrededor de eso o un poquito más de media cuando lo he calculado.

Se explica en que entrenará tomándoselo en serio y por tanto tendrá buen apetito lo uno va con lo otro, si fuera al gimnasio solo a pasar el rato (lo que llaman como mantenerse) no creo que pudiera comer esa cantidad de alimentos sin ser comida basura.

Saludos.


----------



## Enterao (16 Ago 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Yo no la veo mal ahora, y lo de los gluteos y senos te lo imaginarás porque no se aprecian en las fotos. Es cuestión de gustos.
> Tampoco la veía mal en las primeras fotos.
> Por lo que indicaba donde empezó si que tenía sobrepeso.



cierto..el vientre se le ha quedao plano . pero cuando empezo tenia lorzas y no tenia culo ,,,a eso me refiero ...ahora debe tener aun menos culo...


----------



## Cormac (17 Ago 2017)

Enterao dijo:


> cierto..el vientre se le ha quedao plano . pero cuando empezo tenia lorzas y no tenia culo ,,,a eso me refiero ...ahora debe tener aun menos culo...



En mi gimnasio hay varias así, y he sido testigo de su evolución.
Luego ya son los gustos particulares que tengamos cada uno, aunque como hombres solemos coincidir en gustos, pero si fuera chica no me preocuparía si gusto o no, mientras me encontrara agusto conmigo misma.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Ago 2017)

Mi pareja está embarazada de 7 meses (el padre soy yo :
Hemos tenido la suerte de encontrar a un endocrino paleo. Yo en la primera visita, me negué a ir con ella, porqué me temía que fuera uno de esos de las 4 galletas maría, muchas harinas y poca grasa. Y no me sé estar callado.
Y resulta que ha sido al revés:
- Nada de harinas, ni azúcares
- Muuuuuuuuuuuuucha grasa. Pon toda la grasa que te salga de ahí
- Tus buenas protes.
Come solo cuando tengas hambre
Lo llego a saber y voy ahí y lo abrazo. :X:X
De hecho en ningun momento le ha dicho la palabra paleodieta, pero mi pareja (a la que llevo 5 años martirizando con ello), le ha preguntado si eso se parece a la paleo, a lo que el endocrino, se puso a reir y dijo:
- "Sí, pero tampoco lo digas muy alto, no vaya a ser que nos digan algo".

La cuestión es que hoy le ha dicho que de azúcar está muy bien (mi chica no cocina así que le toca sufrir la paleo día sí y día tb ) y que si quiere bajar aún más la insulina que cuando coma algo como verdura, la mezcle con mascarpone. 
Yo el mascarpone nunca lo había contemplado. Lo he probado alguna vez, pero no recuerdo comprarlo adrede. 
Lo he comprado de la marca Galbani. Y compuesto por: nata, leche, ácido cítrico.
O sea, es la mayor parte grasa, cosa que ayuda a bajar el pico de insulina del hidrato que te estés metiendo en ese momento.
A mi me encanta la nata, así que la cosa me ha gustado. Creo que me he metido unas 4 cucharaditas llenas. 
Por lo que veo tiene un 4% de hidratos y más de un 40% de grasa.

Alguien lo consume a menudo? Alguna cosa a tener en cuenta? 

Consumo regularmente ghee y aceite de coco (poca cantidad pq realmente me sacia y empalaga mucho y rápido), y en menor medida nata (2-3 veces al mes).
Pero veo que el mascaporne, por la razón que sea (cremoso...), puedo llegar a consumirlo más. 
También es verdad que hoy sólo cené verdura, con un poco de atún y 1 huevo duro y gracias a las 3 cucharadas de mascarpone, 4 horas después de la cena, me siento más lleno que de costumbre. Como siempre, ayuno hasta la hora de la comida, pero a ver con qué sensaciones llego.


----------



## Patricia S. (17 Ago 2017)

Enterao dijo:


> lo peor no es la gordura que no tienes tanta sino su mala distribucion que es muy poco femenina . mas que dieta adelgazante yo te recomendaria una dieta estrogenica que te diera mas tono y repartiera mejor esa grasa en senos y gluteos.



¿Me puedes contar un poco como es eso de la dieta estrogénica? me suena como a comer soja a paladas 

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 08:34 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo mas cojonudo es lo que cuenta del ejercicio tipico de rueda de Hamster durante años que es un dura batalla con pobres resultados.
> 
> Ahora con menos ejerciciony comiendo bien los resultados estan a la vista.
> 
> Te pregunto a ti patricia si notas que con mucho menos ejercicio (o ejercicio distinto) has conseguido muchisimo mejor resultado?? Eso deduzco de tu post pero seria bueno que lo aclararas.



Empecé a hacer pesas cuando empecé la dieta, todo a la vez. Y si, entreno en menos tiempo que antes y estoy infinitamente mejor. Son entrenamientos distintos, el ejercicio de fuerza poco tiene que ver con el cardio.
Hace años si me pasaba corriendo o haciendo spinning (por poner un ejemplo) no es que adelgazara, es que hasta engordaba.. y olvídate de ver tono muscular y lineas bonitas marcadas.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 08:37 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Eso si, yo por lo que le veo en las fotos tiene una muy buena estructura física pero se está comenzando a pasar de frenada, por lo que sea no lo se. Probablemente porque no corresponda la alimentación a la intensidad de los entrenos pero como no lo se no lo puedo asegurar.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Me puedes explicar un poco este punto? ¿Crees que debería de meter aún más comida? Me interesa tu opinión porque quiero seguir mejorando según mis posibilidades claro.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 08:41 ----------




Enterao dijo:


> cierto..el vientre se le ha quedao plano . pero cuando empezo tenia lorzas y no tenia culo ,,,a eso me refiero ...ahora debe tener aun menos culo...



Mi culo va bien, gracias :XX:. Antes lo poco que tenia estaba plano y caido, ahora lo tengo algo más redondo y levantado. Yo intento animarlo a crecer más con sentadillas profundas, pero nada chico.. aún así la mejoría es bastante para lo poco que tenía


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ago 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Mi pareja está embarazada de 7 meses (el padre soy yo :
> .



Pues que sea enhorabuena.

Y aproveche para dormir (y otras actividades de dormitorio :, mientras pueda


----------



## zapatitos (17 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> *¿Me puedes explicar un poco este punto? ¿Crees que debería de meter aún más comida? Me interesa tu opinión porque quiero seguir mejorando según mis posibilidades claro.*



Que parece que estás consumiendo más glucógeno del que acumulas y eso poco a poco te va dejando definida pero plana. Plana no en el sentido del Enterao de tener pocas tetas y culo sino en que el nivel de definición muscular no corresponde con el nivel de detalle. Un músculo repleto de glucógeno luce más lleno y repleto cuando hay un nivel suficiente de definición (generalmente bajando del 15%)

Es algo muy típico en los aficionados al deporte que llevamos dietas bajas en carbohidratos cuando le metemos regularmente demasiada intensidad al entrenamiento y por tanto no le damos tiempo al organismo a volver a recargar o a sobrecompensar las reservas de glucógeno con los pocos carbohidratos que comemos. Este proceso de disminución del glucógeno no es algo que suceda de un día para otro sino que se puede alargar incluso años.

Es comparable a tener una cuenta corriente en el banco de 5.000 euros, ir metiendo todos los meses en ella 500 euros para sacar a continuación para tus gastos 525. Llegará el día en que ingresarás los 500 euros pero como la cuenta está a 0 por haber estado sacando más de lo que metes te faltarán 25 euros para tus gastos mensuales y entonces tendrás un problema.

Yo lo soluciono ciclando la intensidad y adaptándome poco a poco. Estoy orientado más a la fuerza pero basicamente es lo mismo. Suelo hacer ciclos de 6 semanas donde comienzo con el 80% del peso que maneje para las repeticiones que tenga estipuladas en ese ciclo y voy subiendo el porcentaje progresivamente. 

Este es un principio básico del entrenamiento que muchísimos ignoran, lo de ciclar la intensidad de tus entrenos. Puedes entrenar como máximo tan fuerte como te recuperes de esos entrenos y puedes entrenar algo por debajo de tu máximo pero nunca algo más por encima. Si entrenas algo por debajo lo peor que te ocurrirá es que vayas mejorando más lentamente pero mejorando que al fin y al cabo es de lo que se trata, si entrenas por encima de tu capacidad máxima no mejorarás nada y peor aún, probablemente incluso empeores.

Los que toman muchísimos carbohidratos entrenan a menudo más intenso que yo porque pueden aguantarlo, los que toman ayudas químicas también entrenan más a menudo intenso por la misma razón porque pueden aguantarlo. Yo que como pocos carbohidratos y no tomo ayudas químicas tengo que entrenar de una forma más inteligente.

Resumiendo, yo lo que te aconsejo es que si no lo haces comiences a ciclar la intensidad de los entrenamientos. Que no lo des todo en cada serie que hagas como hacen muchos que al principio consiguen unos resultados tremendos pero después entran en un atasco tremendo y ya no progresan más. Planifica unos días donde lo des todo y más y el resto ves algo por debajo de tu capacidad para irte adaptando al entreno. 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 10:16 ----------




Patricia S. dijo:


> *¿Me puedes contar un poco como es eso de la dieta estrogénica? me suena como a comer soja a paladas*



Se referirá a tomar alimentos altos en fitoestrógenos como la soja, la leche, trigo, etc etc que harán que te pongas más culona y tetona como a él le gustan pero probablemente también te joderán tu equilibrio natural estrógeno-progesterona haciendo que predominen más los primeros con los problemas que eso acarrea. 

Te pongo algunos de los simpáticos efectos secundarios del desequilibrio estrógenos-progesterona en la mujer:

*-Migrañas
- Ansiedad
- Retención de líquidos y aumento de peso
- Fatiga crónica
- Insomnio
- Pérdida de memoria
- Periodos irregulares
- Humor de perros*

Muchas mujeres sufren cronicamente estos efectos secundario pero lo ven como algo normal por ser mujeres.

Yo si fuera tía preferiría un millón de veces que el Enterao y su cuadrilla me llamaran la tabla lisa a lidiar con esos alegres efectos secundarios, tú no se.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que parece que estás consumiendo más glucógeno del que acumulas y eso poco a poco te va dejando definida pero plana. Plana no en el sentido del Enterao de tener pocas tetas y culo sino en que el nivel de definición muscular no corresponde con el nivel de detalle. Un músculo repleto de glucógeno luce más lleno y repleto cuando hay un nivel suficiente de definición (generalmente bajando del 15%)
> 
> Es algo muy típico en los aficionados al deporte que llevamos dietas bajas en carbohidratos cuando le metemos regularmente demasiada intensidad al entrenamiento y por tanto no le damos tiempo al organismo a volver a recargar o a sobrecompensar las reservas de glucógeno con los pocos carbohidratos que comemos. Este proceso de disminución del glucógeno no es algo que suceda de un día para otro sino que se puede alargar incluso años.
> 
> ...



Interesante.

Ya comenté que en verano intento hacer el ejercicio que mi ajetreada vida laboral y familiar invernal me impide hacer. 

Además, el verano está siendo complicado en cuanto a adhesión a la dieta (entendida como patrón primario de alimentación, no como algo específico y temporal), y he tenido más de un periodo de* laxitud inusitada*.

De hecho, a principios de Julio, después de las vacaciones, me había colocado por sorpresa unos cinco kilos por encima del intervalo estable que había mantenido durante meses (81-83).

Por supuesto, comiendo bajo en hidratos (sin mirar mucho) y retomando el (breve, pero intenso) ejercicio diario no me costó trabajo volver a "mi sitio", pero tenía la esperanza de aprovechar el aumento de actividad física para quitarme la lorza pertinaz...

Pues bien, desde que hago ejercicio, los rebotes cada vez que patino con los refinados son de aupa, y más de una vez me he encontrado *saltos de hasta cinco kilos en tres días*.

Mi hipótesis de trabajo actual es que la dieta normal mantiene mi hígado alternando entre lleno y vacío (~1,5 kg de glucógeno que se va y se viene), pero que con el ejercicio estoy por un lado gastando el glucógeno muscular, y por otro aumentando la capacidad de almacenarlo, de suerte que cuando abro la mano con los hidratos, los músculos "se hinchan como globos" y me regalan esos "sustos" adicionales.

Si tuviera una DEXA o un BODPOD a mano, ni sudaría. Pero como lo que tengo es la cinta métrica y una báscula de impedancia, y ambas tienen sus limitaciones...

...pues me quedo con la duda de si mi hipótesis es válida, o simple y llanamente estoy perdiendo terreno por no mantener las buenas costumbres.


----------



## Patricia S. (17 Ago 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Este es un principio básico del entrenamiento que muchísimos ignoran, lo de ciclar la intensidad de tus entrenos. Puedes entrenar como máximo tan fuerte como te recuperes de esos entrenos y puedes entrenar algo por debajo de tu máximo pero nunca algo más por encima. Si entrenas algo por debajo lo peor que te ocurrirá es que vayas mejorando más lentamente pero mejorando que al fin y al cabo es de lo que se trata, si entrenas por encima de tu capacidad máxima no mejorarás nada y peor aún, probablemente incluso empeores.
> 
> Los que toman muchísimos carbohidratos entrenan a menudo más intenso que yo porque pueden aguantarlo, los que toman ayudas químicas también entrenan más a menudo intenso por la misma razón porque pueden aguantarlo. Yo que como pocos carbohidratos y no tomo ayudas químicas tengo que entrenar de una forma más inteligente.
> 
> Resumiendo, yo lo que te aconsejo es que si no lo haces comiences a ciclar la intensidad de los entrenamientos. Que no lo des todo en cada serie que hagas como hacen muchos que al principio consiguen unos resultados tremendos pero después entran en un atasco tremendo y ya no progresan más. Planifica unos días donde lo des todo y más y el resto ves algo por debajo de tu capacidad para irte adaptando al entreno.



Le echaré un ojo al tema de la periodización para ponerlo en práctica, a ver que tal. Alguna vez he intentado hacer días más suaves pero el ansia viva me puede jejeje. Muchísimas gracias.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 12:00 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Se referirá a tomar alimentos altos en fitoestrógenos como la soja, la leche, trigo, etc etc que harán que te pongas más culona y tetona como a él le gustan pero probablemente también te joderán tu equilibrio natural estrógeno-progesterona haciendo que predominen más los primeros con los problemas que eso acarrea.
> 
> Te pongo algunos de los simpáticos efectos secundarios del desequilibrio estrógenos-progesterona en la mujer:
> 
> ...



Me hizo gracia la manera sibilina de actuar del pro-vegan


----------



## Rauxa (17 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues que sea enhorabuena.
> 
> Y aproveche para dormir (y otras actividades de dormitorio :, mientras pueda



Ya hace tiempo que no duermo bien. :: Debe ser que ya estoy en estado de alerta por lo que se me viene encima...

El Bebé Paleo. Una historia real ~ Estilo Paleo - Todo sobre la Vida y la Dieta Paleo


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (17 Ago 2017)

Enterao dijo:


> cierto..el vientre se le ha quedao plano . pero cuando empezo tenia lorzas y no tenia culo ,,,a eso me refiero ...ahora debe tener aun menos culo...



¿que culo? si la foto es de frente... lo que son las imaginaciones.
Creo que el abdomen se le ha quedado demasiado masculino y si es cierto que tiene un 13% de grasa no sé si será saludable siendo mujer.

Yo también soy mujer y llevo unos 3 meses en los que he dejado totalmente el trigo, maíz, arroz, avena y demás cereales, a parte el azúcar refinado, patatas solo tomo 2 veces al mes muy poco y el plátano lo he reducido a una vez por semana.
Básicamente como huevos, frutos secos, mantequilla, aguacates, carne, pescado, verduras, de vez en cuando algo de fruta como el kiwi, fresas etc en fin todos los consejos que se dicen por aquí, he conseguido adelgazar 6 kilos, pesando 57 antes y midiendo 1.57, ahora estoy en unos 51, porcentaje de grasa no tengo idea pero haciendo cálculos estaré sobre 20 % he mejorado bastante pero no consigo tener el vientre plano y tengo alguna lorcilla todavía, veo que este tipo de alimentación tiene resultados más rápidos en hombres pero llevo poco tiempo puede que en un par de meses la cosa mejore.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> *Le echaré un ojo al tema de la periodización para ponerlo en práctica, a ver que tal. Alguna vez he intentado hacer días más suaves pero el ansia viva me puede jejeje. Muchísimas gracias.*



Soy consciente porque todos hemos sido principiantes y pensamos que cuanto más hagamos y más duro muchísimo mejor pero eso no es así. Los que llegan más arriba son los que aprenden a combinar intensidad baja, moderada y alta en sus rutinas. Hay que entrenar muy duro pero no siempre hay que entrenar muy duro.

Yo de cada seis semanas de entreno hago una de alta intensidad (90% de mi RM) y otra de intentar dar todo lo que pueda (intentar batir mis marcas) las otras cuatro semanas me sirven de preparación, adaptación y descanso activo combinando baja intensidad (70-75%) y moderada intensidad (80-85%) 

Esa es la forma que más me gusta a mí porque estoy más orientado a la fuerza pero hay más formas de hacerlo. En realidad no hay formas peores y mejores sino formas que se adaptan a tus objetivos y gustos personales.

Las dos formas más comunes son:

La Lineal: La preferida de los culturistas. Entrenas un ciclo de Fuerza, seguidamente otro de Volumen y así. También los hay que meten ciclos de Definición y de Resistencia.

La Ondulante: La suelen hacer más los que llevan rutinas de Torso-Pìerna de 3-4 días semanales y van combinando un día Pesado y otro Ligero.

Como digo da igual la que escojas siempre que se adapte a tus objetivos y gustos personales. Pero tienes que ciclar la intensidad de alguna manera porque sino tarde o temprano te quemarás como le pasa a muchos. Se que al principio cuesta muchísimo porque te vas del gimnasio con la sensación de que solo has estado vagueando ese día pero en cuanto comiences a ver los resultados vas a decir esto es jauja.

Mi entrenador deportivo me decía que era como tener a un león enjaulado sin darle de comer durante 4 semanas y después soltarle durante dos semanas, te comías literalmente las pesas.

Otra cosa que me decía: tú zapatitos imagínate que eres un caballo y que un tercio del camino vas al paso, otro tercio al trote y el otro tercio al galope. Bueno en realidad tú no eres un caballo sino más bien un borrico y sin echarle imaginación porque se te ve de lejos que lo eres pero da igual, ya seas un caballo o un borrico terco tú siempre pasea, luego trota y luego galopa.

Era un cachondo mi entrenador deportivo :XX:

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal hasta ahora eres el unico vegano que no ha entrado diciendo disparates. De hecho es un veganismo muy raro el tuyo si te lanzas sobre un chorizo en alguna barbacoa esporadica.
> 
> En ese caso tu comportamiento es mas vegetariano que vegano si aun comes pequeñas cantidades de carne.
> 
> Si a la larga te haces vegano estricto si que deberas pensar en tomar suplementos.* Espero que no te hayan convencido de que podemos vivir sin un gramo de alimentos de origen animal, eso seria un gran error.*



las tonterías las dicen los demás, ya se ve.

Ni del tema de la b12 tienes ni puta idea.

Tomar cierta cantidad de carne es nutricionalmente como no tomar nada, y es probablemente la dieta que está siguiendo el forero.

Varios pueblos han llevado esa dieta sin problemas durante milenios.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 19:21 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> Esto, señores. Esto es lo que tendrían que investigar los endocrinos. Las etiología de la obesidad; las causas; qué determina qué peso, qué patrones de acumulación de grasa tiene el cuerpo humano.
> 
> Aquí está el meollo del asunto.
> 
> Y mientras, nuestras autoridades médicas "ejjjjjjjj que las calorías..." "las calorías que comes... Menos las que gastas..." "Gñé.."



¿todavía no habéis entendido lo de las necesidades individuales? ¿todavía pensáis que los organismos vivos no cumples las leyes de la termodinámica?

menuda panda de magufetes que estáis hechos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Ago 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 19:21 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder Sunwukung, agotas mi paciencia. Es como si no fueras capaz de leer lo que escribo.

Las tesis que he planteado a lo largo del hilo respetan escrupulosamente las leyes de la termodinámica. He puesto estudios en los que en ratas, la acumulación de tejido adiposo (engorde) era DIFERENTE a dietas con las mismas calorías. Eso NO implica que se incumplan las leyes de la termodinámica (evidentemente). Implica sin embargo, que los alimentos, por factores ajenos a su contenido en calorías, provocan una serie de respuestas hormonales que varían los resultados de acumulación de grasa (engorde). Exactamente dónde se incumplen las putas leyes de la termodinámica en mi propuesta?

Espero tu respuesta, gracias


----------



## Enterao (17 Ago 2017)

Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> ¿que culo? si la foto es de frente... lo que son las imaginaciones.
> Creo que el abdomen se le ha quedado demasiado masculino y si es cierto que tiene un 13% de grasa no sé si será saludable siendo mujer.
> 
> Yo también soy mujer y llevo unos 3 meses en los que he dejado totalmente el trigo, maíz, arroz, avena y demás cereales, a parte el azúcar refinado, patatas solo tomo 2 veces al mes muy poco y el plátano lo he reducido a una vez por semana.
> Básicamente como huevos, frutos secos, mantequilla, aguacates, carne, pescado, verduras, de vez en cuando algo de fruta como el kiwi, fresas etc en fin todos los consejos que se dicen por aquí, he conseguido adelgazar 6 kilos, pesando 57 antes y midiendo 1.57, ahora estoy en unos 51, porcentaje de grasa no tengo idea pero haciendo cálculos estaré sobre 20 % he mejorado bastante pero no consigo tener el vientre plano y tengo alguna lorcilla todavía, veo que este tipo de alimentación tiene resultados más rápidos en hombres pero llevo poco tiempo puede que en un par de meses la cosa mejore.




en las primeras fotos sale algo del culo ...no digo que se le haya adelgazado ahora pero que es lo mas probable...


----------



## Ragnar (17 Ago 2017)

Cada cuanto recomendariais comer higado de ternera?

Es muy barato y por todas las propiedades que tiene yo lo consumiria más asiduamente, pero me da miedo el tema de que filtra toda la mierda de alimentación y medicinas que les dan y por tanto me este llevando más mierda para el cuerpo que vitaminas y nutrientes.

Por cierto me dolia la cabeza todo el dia y ha pasado 1 hora desde que me lo he comido y se me ha ido el dolor


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> las tonterías las dicen los demás, ya se ve.
> 
> Ni del tema de la b12 tienes ni puta idea.
> 
> ...



Si las cumplen pero no como si fuesemos un mechero bunsen, que es lo que quiere que creamos la teoria oficial.

Es simple distintos tipos de macro tiene distintas funciones y crea distintos tipos de tejidos, hormonas, etc.

Y da la casualidad que los hidratos por un mecanismo simple gracias a la insulina se convierten en grasa automaticamente. 

Los de absorcion lenta (verduras, frutas, frutos secos) provocan una subida moderada de la glucemia y un pico moderado de insulina. El usa la glucosa para sus funciones basicas y acumula muy poco en forma de grasa. Ningun problema.

Los hidratos refinados (azucar, harinas...) provocan un pico de glucemia y un pico de insulina. Eso supone una conversion masiva de glucosa en grasa. De ahi la epidemia de obesidad que tenemos.

La grasa no provoca ningun pico de insulina, pasa al higado y el sistema endocrino lo envia como energia en forma de cuerpos cetonicos. La proteina provocaria tambien pico de insulina si no fuese porque no hay proteina pura sin grasa en la naturaleza.

Estos dos macros tienen mas funciones que la simple energia, creacion de musculos, hormonas, sistema nervioso... y siempre controlado por el sistema endocrino.

La grasa no se convierte en grasa abdominal, se usa o se excreta. Esto ultimo lo sabe cualquiera que haga una dieta alta en grasas por como cambia la textura de las heces.

Las cuentas salen perfectamente.


----------



## Der Kommissar (18 Ago 2017)

pero que puto retrasado es el carlos smith este

magufo impresentable

que cantidad de chorradas se dicen en este hilo por los gordos de mierda que han descubierto la polvora con la ridicula dieta paleo


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ago 2017)

Der Kommissar dijo:


> pero que puto retrasado es el carlos smith este
> 
> magufo impresentable
> 
> que cantidad de chorradas se dicen en este hilo por los gordos de mierda que han descubierto la polvora con la ridicula dieta paleo



Comete tus galletas maria y tu colacao majete.


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> Cada cuanto recomendariais comer higado de ternera?
> 
> Es muy barato y por todas las propiedades que tiene yo lo consumiria más asiduamente, pero me da miedo el tema de que filtra toda la mierda de alimentación y medicinas que les dan y por tanto me este llevando más mierda para el cuerpo que vitaminas y nutrientes.
> 
> Por cierto me dolia la cabeza todo el dia y ha pasado 1 hora desde que me lo he comido y se me ha ido el dolor



El hígado expulsa las toxinas, no las almacena.
Como todo mejor prioriza hígado de animales de pasto o ecológicos.
Para barato el hígado de cerdo. Ese casi lo regalan.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Ago 2017)

Der Kommissar dijo:


> pero que puto retrasado es el carlos smith este
> 
> magufo impresentable
> 
> que cantidad de chorradas se dicen en este hilo por los gordos de mierda que han descubierto la polvora con la ridicula dieta paleo



*Der Kommissar*

Mensajes: *38*

Mensajes sin exabruptos, insultos o astracanadas: *0*

Troll stealth: -10000000000000

Opinion worth: duh, guess how much

Could care less: probably not

Ignore?: not worth clicking the button

MORALEJA: el pasto lo tiene usted un poco más adelante, ya sabe qué hacer.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2017 at 09:59 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> las tonterías las dicen los demás, ya se ve.
> 
> Ni del tema de la b12 tienes ni puta idea.
> 
> ...



sobre todo para un valor dado de "cierta cantidad" ¿no?

Quiero decir, que 0 también es una "cierta cantidad", así que su afirmación es lo que se conoce como una TAUTOLOGÍA, vulgo perogrullada.

Por lo demás, le informo de que:

1.- Eso depende de qué tipo de carne, no es lo mismo la carne magra que las vísceras, por ejemplo

2.- Alimentos de origen animal no es sólo la carne. Están los huevos, la leche y sus derivados, el cuajo, el tuétano, el cartílago, la sangre, la grasa, el caldo de huesos...

3.- Los "varios pueblos" que "han llevado esa dieta durante milenios", PRECISAMENTE priorizaban el consumo de alimentos de origen animal más densos nutricionalmente (entendido como aporte de vitaminas y oligoelementos por kcal), de suerte que *suplían sus carencias nutricionales con un aporte de origen animal energéticamente mínimo*

Verbi gracia, los asiáticos tienen por base alimentaria el arroz, pero *no lo cuecen en agua*, sino en caldo de huesos o de colas de pescado. Así obtienen todo el aporte mineral, el colágeno y las vitaminas y oligoelementos (las colas de pescado son colágeno puro, los huesos son ricos en minerales, el tuétano es rico en vitaminas A, D, E y K y en hierro, fósforo, magnesio, calcio y zinc), pero aun así el aporte calórico de origen animal es mínimo. 



> ¿todavía no habéis entendido lo de las necesidades individuales? ¿todavía pensáis que los organismos vivos no cumples las leyes de la termodinámica?
> 
> menuda panda de magufetes que estáis hechos.



No, míster, es usted el que *no ha entendido* que las necesidades individuales *no están labradas en piedra*, sino que están gobernadas por el *sistema endocrino*, de suerte que la aparente violación de las leyes de la termodinámica (leyes que usted obviamente no entiende, y sólo conoce de oidas) de adelgazar comiendo la misma cantidad de calorías o incluso más no es tal, porque *el patrón alimentario modifica el equilibrio endocrino*, y con él, las necesidades individuales.

Pero eso usted ya lo sabe, no es un pompero que acaba de llegar al hilo y no se ha molestado en leer las explicaciones físicas y médicas que desenmascaran la aparente paradoja termodinámica...

...Así que ¿Por qué insiste? 
¿A quién pretende engañar? 
¿Qué gana usted con esparcir mentiras?
¿Todavía no ha entendido que llevar una dieta que reequilibre el sistema endocrino *no está reñido* con sus principios veganos?

¿Por qué no centra sus esfuerzos en tratar de convencer al personal, no de trolas infumables, sino de que se puede corregir el desequilibrio hormonal sin consumir productos animales?

¿O es que sabe o sospecha que en realidad *no se puede* (no sin un mínimo aporte de origen animal o suplementación artificial), y por eso se aferra a la falacia termodinámica?


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si las cumplen pero no como si fuesemos un mechero bunsen, que es lo que quiere que creamos la teoria oficial.



por eso se debería tener en cuenta los factores individuales, lo que no se puede conocer con una formulita es la necesidad calórica individual, pero todo individuo engorda o adelgaza en función de su exceso o defecto individual de calorías totales consumidas, al menos en cierto margen (el cuerpo no es un sistema lineal).



> Es simple distintos tipos de macro tiene distintas funciones y crea distintos tipos de tejidos, hormonas, etc.
> 
> Y da la casualidad que los hidratos por un mecanismo simple gracias a la insulina se convierten en grasa automaticamente.
> 
> ...



Por eso nuestros antepasados, comiendo pan blanco o arroz blanco a puñados estaban todos obesos.

Tener picos de insulina o de glucosa no es malo por sí mismo, es el cuerpo utilizando sus herramientas, el problema es que esos picos sean constantes (es decir, comer muchas más calorías de las que necesitas) y la desnutrición que puede causar comer alimentos poco nutritivos o directamente sin nutrientes aparte de la glucosa (como el azúcar) mayoritariamente.

Y la prueba lleva milenios, y según los últimos descubrimientos, varias decenas, en curso.

La epidemia de obesidad empieza después de la segunda guerra mundial y correlaciona con un incremento en el consumo de productos de origen animal y de calorías.

De hecho los pueblos con dietas altas en alimentos de origen animal, por tanto dietas altas en proteínas y grasas, siempre han tenido un mayor índice corporal (sin pasar por el gimnasio) y más casos de obesidad antes del advenimiento de sociedades industriales, aparte de mayor índice de enfermedades crónicas.

Eso son hechos incotestables, luego se puede empezar a hablar de individualidades, pero si hay algún tipo de dieta generalizable, esa es la propuesta por Campbell, entre muchos otros, y no la propuesta por Sisson (que a saber qué come, a parte de inyectarse anabolizantes).



> Y da la casualidad que los hidratos por un mecanismo simple gracias a la insulina se convierten en grasa automaticamente.



esto es lo contrario de lo que sucede realmente, la eficiencia de la conversión de la glucosa en grasa es mucho menor que la de la conversión de grasa en grasa: The McDougall Newsletter - People Passionate About Starches are Healthy and Beautiful

---------- Post added 18-ago-2017 at 21:33 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> sobre todo para un valor dado de "cierta cantidad" ¿no?
> 
> Quiero decir, que 0 también es una "cierta cantidad", así que su afirmación es lo que se conoce como una TAUTOLOGÍA, vulgo perogrullada.



ya veo que las tablas nutricionales todavía no te las sabes. Si se necesita cierta cantidad de b12 y la carne tiene cierta cantidad, es posible comer una cantidad distinta de cero que NO APORTE SUFICIENTE B12.

Esta era la situación de un pueblo iraní cuya dieta no aportaba suficiente cantidad de carne, leche o huevos, que sí comían, para obtener suficiente b12 y resulta que ninguno de sus miembros tenía deficiencia de b12, ni en sangre ni síntomas clínicos asociados a dicha deficiencia.

He conocido veganos de por vida en esa situación, el mismo inventor de la palabra estuvo 40 años sin suplementarse y nunca tuvo signos de deficiencia.

En lógica andas mal, igual por eso desestimas toneladas de evidencia en contra de las dietas altas en productos de origen animal, proteína y grasa, EN GENERAL (en el sentido no matemático del término).


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ago 2017)

Este tio esta cada vez mas loco.

Por mucho que le expliques la funcion de la insulina no hay manera.

En vez de linkar panfletos te hago una pregunta de como se trasforma la grasa ingerida en grasa visceral...proceso metabolico.

Te doy una pista, yo lo se.

Pd. Ya por pereza me lo leo de pasada pero este tio se inventa la mitad de lo que escribe y la otra mitad la tergiversa.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Ago 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> por eso se debería tener en cuenta los factores individuales, lo que no se puede conocer con una formulita es la necesidad calórica individual, pero todo individuo engorda o adelgaza en función de su exceso o defecto individual de calorías totales consumidas, al menos en cierto margen (el cuerpo no es un sistema lineal).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigo esperando a que me aclares exactamente por qué la tesis hormonal incumple las leyes de la termodinámica.


----------



## sada (19 Ago 2017)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Para dar más veracidad a cuando postee las fotos del resultado final, a continuación pongo las del punto de partida. Las fotos son de hace 1 semana justo y según la siguiente escala de % de grasa en mujeres, la parienta estará en torno a 35 - 40 % de grasa corporal.
> 
> Lo del peso es por decir alguna cifra, no algo definitivo. Vamos, que el objetivo real es que se quede como la del 25% (bikini rojo) pudiendo bajar hasta la del 20-21% (bikini verde oliva). Ya de ahí hacia abajo lo que ella esté dispuesta a currarselo. Ella es la que se orienta más a un número en la báscula y yo le digo que se fije más bien en como le irá quedando la ropa, como se va viendo en el espejo y en las fotos.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis nuestros objetivos?



Como va tu chica¿ me interesa mucho. Sigo de vacas y s leo a duras penas. 
Enhorabuena a la chica nueva Patricia creo q se llama

---------- Post added 19-ago-2017 at 13:32 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y esto es una opinión, un testimonio, o una afirmación respaldada por pruebas?
> 
> Pregunto.
> 
> ...



Interesante pero a ver quién aguanta 3 días sin comer


----------



## kron-ragnarok (19 Ago 2017)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Te doy la razon en esto.
> 
> El 31 empece a cambiar mis habitos alimenticios(34 años, 172 cm y 141KG, aunque por suerte no aparento pesar lo que peso, por ser ancho de hombros).
> 
> ...



Buenas a todos.

Solo para informar de mi avance, estoy ya en 131,6; casi 10 kilos perdidos en 20 dias que llevo.

No sera mucho para lo que deberia de dejar ciertas cosas, pero al menos voy bajando bien de peso.

Espero seguir a este ritmo, al menos antes de empezar a hacer algo de deporte(a los 115 minimo quiero esperar antes de empezar).

La barriga ya me la noto mucho menos hinchada(En parte por la cocacola que la he dejado).

Un saludo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ago 2017)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Solo para informar de mi avance, estoy ya en 131,6; casi 10 kilos perdidos en 20 dias que llevo.
> 
> ...



Frena los caballos que vas muy bien. 10 kilos en 20 dias es una animalada.

Sabemos que esto funciona pero ahora tienes que mentalizarte que lo importante es coger buenos habitos y la perdida de peso seguira, pero sin obsesionarte.

Te lo aclaro para que no creas que vas a perder a ese ritmo siempre, ademas seria insano. De esos diez kilos la mitad o mas los has perdido de liquido. Es normal que la mala alimentacion previa te hinche como una bota.

A partir del primer mes no deberias perder mas de 4-5 kilos al mes, que seran todo grasa efectiva. Cuanto mas te acerques a tu peso normal mas lenta sera la perdida. Mis ultimos cinco kilos cayeron en tres cuatro meses.

Te lo digo porque si esto lo tomas como una dieta y no como buenos habitos para toda la vida, volveras a los malos habitos y se acabo la cosa, volveras a engordar.

Animo.


----------



## kikepm (19 Ago 2017)

besto dijo:


> El mejor y más útil artículo que he leído este año. MUCHAS GRACIAS por el enlace.





lost_77 dijo:


> La Meteo que viene: LOS PELIGROS DEL AZÚCAR AÑADIDO. POR ESO EL ASIÁTICO NO ENGORDABA COMIENDO ARROZ (PARTE 2). EL HIGADO GRASO Y LA INSULINO RESISTENCIA GENERADOS POR EL AZÚCAR...



ALUCINANTES AMBOS ARTÍCULOS

Bien expresado, estructurado, no deja lugar a ninguna duda respecto de los carbos de alta carga glucémica, la fructosa, y las consecuencias de comer toda esta comida basura y procesada.


----------



## quéseyo (20 Ago 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> ALUCINANTES AMBOS ARTÍCULOS
> 
> Bien expresado, estructurado, no deja lugar a ninguna duda respecto de los carbos de alta carga glucémica, la fructosa, y las consecuencias de comer toda esta comida basura y procesada.



Eso, eso. 

Hay que comer solo proteínas. Es lo más sano. 

Un salido de tu hígado.


----------



## kikepm (20 Ago 2017)

quéseyo dijo:


> Eso, eso.
> 
> Hay que comer solo proteínas. Es lo más sano.
> 
> Un salido de tu hígado.



No, un saludo de mi asma, inexistente desde que eliminé azúcar y otra basura de mi dieta. Hace un mes y medio que he dejado todos los fármacos por innecesarios.

Tonto del culo.


----------



## Ultra Chad (20 Ago 2017)

quéseyo dijo:


> Eso, eso.
> 
> Hay que comer solo proteínas. Es lo más sano.
> 
> Un salido de tu hígado.



Efectivamente una dieta alta en proteínas no es saludable para los *RIÑONES*.

Como veo que no has leído el hilo, te aclararé que se trata de sustituir el alto consumo de carbohidratos, por grasas saludables.

La clave es consumir COMIDA REAL.








*Cómo y Por Qué Demasiada Cantidad de Proteína Desencadenan el Envejecimiento y el Cáncer*
Demasiada Proteína Desencadena el Envejecimiento y el Cáncer



> Resumen del artículo:
> El objetivo de rapamicina en mamífero (mTOR, por sus siglas en inglés) es una antigua vía de señalización molecular, que es responsable del crecimiento o reparación, lo cual depende de si es estimulada o inhibida
> 
> Para regular ascendentemente el mantenimiento y reparación, aumentar la longevidad, y reducir el riesgo de cáncer, es necesario suprimir la vía mTOR, y la forma más eficaz de hacerlo es al limitar el consumo de proteínas
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ago 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> No, un saludo de mi asma, inexistente desde que eliminé azúcar y otra basura de mi dieta. Hace un mes y medio que he dejado todos los fármacos por innecesarios.
> 
> Tonto del culo.



La gracia son estas intervenciones tipo picotazo de avispa y me voy, que intentan dejar la impresion de que aqui se aboga por algun tipo de dieta hiperproteica.

Menos mal que cualquiera que lea cuatro paginas del hilo de las mil ve que esto no tiene nada que ver.

Lo de la comida real les pica mucho a algunos.

Lo del asma en mi caso tenia relacion directa con los lacteos, no se si tu tambien los has dejado totalmente o no, me interesa que lo comentes. Yo veo la relacion directa en mi caso pero podria ser en otros la presencia de alimentos inflamatorios en general.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ago 2017)

En estos momentos Historia del Azúcar en TV2. Director Navin Thapar. 

Dentro de un aire de divulgación y documental sobre su historia introducen alabanzas sin ningún pudor.


----------



## kikepm (20 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La gracia son estas intervenciones tipo picotazo de avispa y me voy, que intentan dejar la impresion de que aqui se aboga por algun tipo de dieta hiperproteica.
> 
> Menos mal que cualquiera que lea cuatro paginas del hilo de las mil ve que esto no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> ...



Si, el típico gilipollas ignorante que no tiene ni idea y que quiere pontificar.

Lo comenté en el hilo de la vitamina C, aunque aún no he comentado el desenlace reciente.

Más o menos mi asma empezó en 2001, desde entonces corticoides inhalados y medicación de rescate habitual, con tomas excesivas hasta 2010.

Hacia 2008 empecé a informarme sobre la alimentación y la inflamación, gracias a leer libros sobre la dieta de la zona de BArry Sears, empecé a suplementar con algo de omega 3 hacia 2010, poco después también con vitamina D, y muy suavemente empecé a restringir la comida basura de mi dieta, proceso que ha requerido todos estos años.

El asma mejoró un poco al principio, con baja dosis de suplementos y alimentación algo paleo.

En 2013 aumenté dosis de omega 3, y la mejora fue clara, a la vez empecé a suplementar magnesio y vitamina K2, más o menos 3 g de omega, 8000 UI de D.

En 2015 tras un segundo brote de psoriasis, que achaqué a altos niveles de inflamación, aumenté todos los suplementos en forma importante, para entonces mi alimentación era ya practicamente paleo al 80%:

Diariamente:
omega 3 7,2 g de EPA+DHA puros
22.000 UI de vitamina D
500 mg de magnesio
Vitamina K2

y restricción casi absoluta ya de pan, pasta, patatas, azúcar, dulces y procesados basura.

LA mejora en el asma fue ESPECTACULAR, asma que venía asociado a rinitis y sinusitis. La psoriasis simplemente DESAPARECIÓ, y hasta la fecha.


Aquí es cuando noté una correlación EVIDENTE entre comer un poco mal, por ejemplo una noche de debilidad con una lata de coca cola, y tener asma esa misma noche. 

Porque como ya había erradicado todo alimento basura, era ahora cuando introducir incluso pequeñas cantidades de azúcares o cereales, en algunos casos tan poco como una cucharada de azúcar en el café, me producía asma.


Pues bien, este año hice pruebas de alergia, incluidas sanguineas, más que nada para confirmar que mi asma no tenía un componente alérgico, sino que es producto directo de la inflamación que la insulina produce al introducir este tipo de alimentos.


Hace unos 5 meses hablando con mi médico de cabecera decidí disminuir a la mitad el uso del corticoide inhalado, y no noté absolútamente nada,

Hace dos meses he retirado sin informarle TODA MEDICACIÓN, lo que significa de facto que no tengo asma ahora mismo, todo debido a la retirada casi ABSOLUTA de todos los alimentos de alta carga glucémica.

Con la leche no he notado nunca nada, aunque tampoco tomo mucha hoy en día, a veces para un café cortado, cantidad mínima.


Lo he hablado con bastante gente, y diría que salvo en los casos evidentes en que el asma tiene un componente alérgico, todo asmático debería iniciar una dieta antiinflamatoria, restringiendo toda la basura que nos inunda.

*
El pan, el azúcar, los refrescos, los cereales, la pasta, los procesados con siropes y mierda similar son veneno para el asma de origen inflamatorio.*

Y sospecho que para enfermedades tipo psoriasis, y otras "crónicas", retirar todo esto supondría una mejora de la salud.


----------



## quéseyo (20 Ago 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Efectivamente una dieta alta en proteínas no es saludable para los *RIÑONES*.
> 
> Como veo que no has leído el hilo, te aclararé que se trata de sustituir el alto consumo de carbohidratos, por grasas saludables.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo de los riñones es muy conocido. 
Pero también es malo para el HÍGADO (yo también sé chillar escribiendo). 

No voy dando picotazos por los hilos. Este me interesaba especialmente y me lo he recorrido entero. Que no hable no quiere decir que no lea. No sé si llegaron a enseñarte que si el suelo estaba mojado no implicaba necesariamente que hubiese llovido. Lección primera de lógica.

Ni los carbohidratos son diablos en forma de alimentos, ni los hábitos alimentarios son la cura para toda enfermedad existente. 

Para relacionar la reducción o la eliminación del azúcar de la dieta con la cura del asma, como mencionaba el otro forero, hace falta más que una experiencia personal, sujeta a múltiples variantes y contaminantes. 

Lo siento. Las curas milagrosas y los crecepelos para las pelis malas del oeste.

Y, perdona que te diga, si de verdad crees que un alimento como la mantequilla debe ser uno de los pilares de una alimentación saludable no puedo más que reírme a carcajadas.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 23:36 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> No, un saludo de mi asma, inexistente desde que eliminé azúcar y otra basura de mi dieta. Hace un mes y medio que he dejado todos los fármacos por innecesarios.
> 
> Tonto del culo.



Sí, sí. Pedazo de cierre de la respuesta. 
Un insulto. 
Eres un gran orador, eh?
Sócrates te hubiera acogido en su seno.


----------



## kikepm (20 Ago 2017)

quéseyo dijo:


> Para relacionar la reducción o la eliminación del azúcar de la dieta con la cura del asma¡...



Tu eres gilipollas y un mal trol, voy a demostrar por que.

Si vienes a un hilo como este, donde se ha dado información en forma de estudios y argumentos de los mecanismos que inducen, entre otras, la inflamación, y dices a la vez haber leido y seguir con interés el hilo, mientras que tu entrada al hilo ha sido con unas formas que no se corresponden con la de alguien que viene con buena voluntad a debatir, como este mismo post al que respondo muestra, es evidente que no eres sino un subnormal que viene a pontificar, como mínimo, y más probablemente un mierdoso trol.

LA razón por la que sumplementé omegas y demás antiinflamatorios, y reduje los hidratos de carbono vino de leer acerca de la teoría inflamatoria. 

Mi "testimonio" no es una prueba en el sentido de apilar casuística sobre inllamación y alimentación, sino que corrobora una teoría preexistente, la de la inflamación inducida por los alimentos de alta carga glucémica y los efectos metabólicos de la insulina.

Tu malintepretación es una evidente muestra de mala fe en un hilo que se caracteriza por una increible cantidad de información al respecto.

Lo dicho, puto subnormal profundo entra en el hilo.

A mamarla.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 23:42 ----------




quéseyo dijo:


> Sí, sí. Pedazo de cierre de la respuesta.
> Un insulto.
> Eres un gran orador, eh?
> Sócrates te hubiera acogido en su seno.



Es que yo a los troles hijos de puta y a los CMs a sueldo no los respeto. 

Por principios.



Ahora a justificar porque tu intervención se inició con una lamentable malinterpretación diciendo "hay que comer solo proteinas". Que te has leido el hilo completo :XX::XX:.

Si es que por mucho que lo intentes arreglar, ya has quedado como un COME MIERDA, al nivel de Nicos y promotores.


----------



## quéseyo (20 Ago 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas y un mal trol, voy a demostrar por que.
> 
> Si vienes a un hilo como este, donde se ha dado información en forma de estudios y argumentos de los mecanismos que inducen, entre otras, la inflamación, y dices a la vez haber leido y seguir con interés el hilo, mientras que tu entrada al hilo ha sido con unas formas que no se corresponden con la de alguien que viene con buena voluntad a debatir, como este mismo post al que respondo muestra, es evidente que no eres sino un subnormal que viene a pontificar, como mínimo, y más probablemente un mierdoso trol.
> 
> ...



Relájate, hombre. 
Que te has curado del asma, pero estos sofocones no son buenos para el corazón. 

Y no voy a entrar en discusión con alguien que solo sabe responder insultando. 

Que tengas una buena noche. 

Yo solo he advertido de que el hígado puede pasar la cuenta a medio y largo plazo (y los riñones, como indicó el otro forero compañero) por una dieta con exceso de proteínas, porque, aunque estas no sean la base de la dieta que defendéis, siguen siendo excesivas. 

Y dicho esto, dado que en este hilo se lleva el discurso de la verdad, haciendo un paralelismo político, me voy por donde he venido, no quiero tener que llegar a solicitar asilo en otros subforos. 

Sigue dándote palmitas en la espalda. Todo el que te lleve la contraria se equivoca. Solo tú tienes la razón.


----------



## kikepm (20 Ago 2017)

quéseyo dijo:


> Relájate, hombre.
> Que te has curado del asma, pero estos sofocones no son buenos para el corazón.
> 
> Y no voy a entrar en discusión con alguien que solo sabe responder insultando.
> ...



VUelves con lo de las altas proteinas, lo que demuestra que no eres un troll, vaya, me equivoqué, solo eres un tonto del culo que no tiene gran comprensión lectora.

Lee todo el hilo, esta vez de verdad, e indica donde se afirma que se deba comer alto en proteinas. Si es que hasta el titulo del hilo habla solo de eliminar harinas y azúcar.

TOOOONTOO


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (21 Ago 2017)

sada dijo:


> Interesante pero a ver quién aguanta 3 días sin comer



Yo hago ayunos de vez en cuando, y los días jodidos son los 1.5-2 primeros, hasta que entras en cetosis. Después se te pasa el hambre y es muy llevadero...

Cuando algún sensacionalista se pone en huelga de hambre, siempre digo lo mismo: que no os de pena o admiración, tiene reservas de sobra y a partir del tercer día no se hace ningún esfuerzo. A ver si hay algún listo sensacionalista que hace huelga de agua, a eso sí que no hay huevos... ::

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 09:55 ----------




kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Solo para informar de mi avance, estoy ya en 131,6; casi 10 kilos perdidos en 20 dias que llevo.
> 
> ...



Felicidades compañero por decidirte a llevar una vida más sana. Y ánimo, que aunque cueste verás como ganarás un montón en calidad de vida a corto plazo y en salud en el largo.

Perder 1/2 kilo al día no lo veo para nada exagerado, partiendo de tu punto inicial. Hay gente que con un enfoque cetogénico han llegado a reportar pérdidas medias de 1kg/día durante las 2-3 primeras semanas.


----------



## sagunto1234 (21 Ago 2017)

no mareeis con IMC, hablad de kilos que es mas sencillo


----------



## zapatitos (21 Ago 2017)

quéseyo dijo:


> *
> Yo solo he advertido de que el hígado puede pasar la cuenta a medio y largo plazo (y los riñones, como indicó el otro forero compañero) por una dieta con exceso de proteínas, porque, aunque estas no sean la base de la dieta que defendéis, siguen siendo excesivas.
> 
> Y dicho esto, dado que en este hilo se lleva el discurso de la verdad, haciendo un paralelismo político, me voy por donde he venido, no quiero tener que llegar a solicitar asilo en otros subforos.
> ...



Es que vienes aquí asustándonos a las viejas pero no razonas porque las viejas nos tenemos que asustar. Un exceso de proteinas puede producir problemas en tu hígado y riñón pero porqué y bajo qué condiciones.

¿Es igual llevar una dieta alta en proteinas haciendo ejercicio regularmente que no haciéndolo?
¿Es igual llevar una dieta alta en proteinas consumiendo regularmente verduras y fruta que consumiendo poca cantidad de estos dos alimentos?
¿Es igual llevar un dieta alta en proteinas hidratándose correctamente que no haciéndolo?
¿Cual es la cantidad que crees no es excesiva de proteina diaria y en qué te basas para no considerarla excesiva?

Razona un poco lo que defiendes y a lo mejor te escuchamos pero si vienes aquí diciendo simplemente que si consumimos un exceso de proteina nos vamos a morir de los siete males pues poco caso te van a hacer creo yo no se. Pero bueno allá tú.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 11:11 ----------




quéseyo dijo:


> Ni los carbohidratos son diablos en forma de alimentos, ni los hábitos alimentarios son la cura para toda enfermedad existente.
> 
> Para relacionar la reducción o la eliminación del azúcar de la dieta con la cura del asma, como mencionaba el otro forero, hace falta más que una experiencia personal, sujeta a múltiples variantes y contaminantes.
> 
> Lo siento. Las curas milagrosas y los crecepelos para las pelis malas del oeste.



*Los hijos de las mujeres que toman mucho azúcar sufren más asma y alergias*

*Los hijos de las mujeres que toman mucho azúcar sufren más asma y alergias*

*Síntomas de una alergia al azúcar*

*Síntomas de una alergia al azúcar | Muy Fitness*

*Cuanto más azúcar en el embarazo, más riesgo de alergia y asma en el bebé*

*Cuanto más azúcar en el embarazo, más riesgo de alergia y asma en el bebé*

Saludos.


----------



## angek (21 Ago 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> no mareeis con IMC, hablad de kilos que es mas sencillo



.. si el propósito fuera perder peso. 

Pero aquí se habla de perder grasa. 

Por favor, seguid _mareando_ con IMC y hacedle ver a este forero que el peso no es importante ni una medida objetiva de salud.

Edit: Empiezo yo. El peso marca la masa total del individuo, incluyendo, huesos, agua, músculo, ropa y grasa. 

La grasa sólo marca la grasa. 

Hay una diferencia importante en términos de salud entre 10 kg. de músculo y 10 kg. de grasa. Los que sufran de lo último, estoy seguro que los cambiarían por músculo, pero pesarían igual.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Ago 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> no mareeis con IMC, hablad de kilos que es mas sencillo



Aquí pocos o casi ninguno hablan de IMC, porque el IMC es igual de mierda que el peso como indicador de obesidad. Si acaso un poco menos mierda, porque permite ajustar por altura, pero ya.

De lo que hablamos es de *% de grasa corporal*, que es la auténtica forma de medir la adiposidad.

¿Por qué? Pues porque:

- Dos personas de igual peso y altura pueden ser *una obesa y la otra deportista*.

- Una persona puede *estar bajando de peso y aun así estar engordando*, si está acumulando grasa y el peso que pierde es de masa magra

- Una persona puede *estar aumentando de peso y aun así estar adelgazando*, porque gana más músculo que la grasa que pierde

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 12:29 ----------




quéseyo dijo:


> Eso, eso.
> 
> Hay que comer solo proteínas. Es lo más sano.
> 
> Un salido de tu hígado.



-¿Dedon vas, Tacirupeca?

-Las tres menos veinte

- Pues lo siento, pero no tengo cambio

Diálogos para besugos aparte,

1.- Eliminar azúcares y harinas de la dieta no implica eliminar hidratos de carbono: verduras, tubérculos y hortalizas no son ni harinas, ni azúcares

2.- Reducir la ingesta de hidratos de carbono no implica necesariamente aumentar la de proteínas: existe un tercer macronutriente, llamado GRASA

3.- A pesar de lo anterior, los niveles de proteína que causan problemas a hígado y riñones SANOS están muy por encima (pero mucho) de lo que consumiría una persona normal a la que le diera por hacer una dieta hiperproteica *temporal*.


----------



## MAUSER (21 Ago 2017)

quéseyo dijo:


> Relájate, hombre.
> Que te has curado del asma, pero estos sofocones no son buenos para el corazón.
> 
> Y no voy a entrar en discusión con alguien que solo sabe responder insultando.
> ...





Eso es una mentira muy gorda, ya puedes cerrar tu chiringuito vegano y largarte... El consumo de proteína no afecta de ninguna forma a los riñones de una persona sana. Aunque comas un kilo todos los días.

Sólo afectaría en el caso de que fueras diabeto o tuvieras una enfermedad en los riñones, en este caso se debería de dejar de comer harinas y azucares y comer proteínas en menos proporción hasta la recuperación de los riñones (quitar la proteína no tiene ningún efecto en la recuperación de los riñones).

Ala a cascarla

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 10:59 ----------

2:15 razones principales daños a los riñones (demasiados carbohidratos = glucosa alta = *ácido láctico, este es corrosivo y destruye el organismo*).

Episodio #725 ¿Qué le causa daño a los riñones? - YouTube


Y como hablas de los riñones sin tener ni puta idea.... mira esto y así por lo menos sabrás algo de los riñones.
7:05 recuperación de una persona con riñones destrozados.
Episodio #1181 Salva tus riñones - YouTube


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Aquí pocos o casi ninguno hablan de IMC, porque el IMC es igual de mierda que el peso como indicador de obesidad. Si acaso un poco menos mierda, porque permite ajustar por altura, pero ya.
> 
> De lo que hablamos es de *% de grasa corporal*, que es la auténtica forma de medir la adiposidad.
> 
> ...



Ya que sale el tema de las proteinas me encantaria saber de donde sale esa leyenda urbana, porque si tuviese algun viso de realidad habria pueblos como los esquimales o los inuit que irian recogiendo riñones por los suelos y no es el caso.

Para todo lo demas esta el pubmed. Me encantaria que ya que ha tirado la piedra, el Sr Queseyo mostrase alguna prueba de su afirmacion.

Ya no hablo de que sea o no saludable a largo plazo (yo me hincho a hidratos no es mi caso), pero ese daño riñonil o higadil debe de estar registrado en alguna parte.

Curreselo un poco Sr que no tenemos problema en debatir si se aporta algo con fundamento.


----------



## Akela 14 (22 Ago 2017)

Hola a todos: una persona de mi entorno con un poco de sobrepeso ha ido a una técnico en nutrición, que no nutricionista, que pasa consulta en una franquicia de una conocida marca de productos saludables.

Para el desayuno ha apuntado que tiene que tomar dos tostadas de pan tostado dextrinado de su marca y mermelada de su marca, no he visto si ha recomendado margarina o mantequilla.

También recomienda alternar las tostadas con galletas de su marca, no especifica cuantas.

Como digo yo, que no tengo estudios en esta materia, a esta persona que si quiere mantenerse e incluso intentar bajar de peso tiene que prescindir de azúcares e hidratos de carbono refinados?

Encima esta persona se levanta por la noche y para calmar el apetito pues come todavía más, por ansiedad, no son atracones pero creo que todo suma.

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Ago 2017)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Hola a todos: una persona de mi entorno con un poco de sobrepeso ha ido a una técnico en nutrición, que no nutricionista, que pasa consulta en una franquicia de una conocida marca de productos saludables.
> 
> Para el desayuno ha apuntado que tiene que tomar dos tostadas de pan tostado dextrinado de su marca y mermelada de su marca, no he visto si ha recomendado margarina o mantequilla.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es que le enseñes el hilo y que lo vea por él mismo. Y sino, a vivir contando calorías y a sentirse como un cerdo después de cada atracón.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ago 2017)

a ver, no te va a poner una dieta sin los productos de esa tienda donde pasa consulta.

un poco de cabeza.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ago 2017)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Hola a todos: una persona de mi entorno con un poco de sobrepeso ha ido a una técnico en nutrición, que no nutricionista, que pasa consulta en una franquicia de una conocida marca de productos saludables.
> 
> Para el desayuno ha apuntado que tiene que tomar dos tostadas de pan tostado dextrinado de su marca y mermelada de su marca, no he visto si ha recomendado margarina o mantequilla.
> 
> ...



Madre mía, que huya de ahí, creo que incluso sin tener ni idea del tema puedes deducir que ese "profesional" no pinta nada bien...


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2017)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Hola a todos: una persona de mi entorno con un poco de sobrepeso ha ido a una técnico en nutrición, que no nutricionista, que pasa consulta en una franquicia de una conocida marca de productos saludables.
> 
> Para el desayuno ha apuntado que tiene que tomar dos tostadas de pan tostado dextrinado de su marca y mermelada de su marca, no he visto si ha recomendado margarina o mantequilla.
> 
> ...



Desde tiempos de los romanos:

*CVI BONO?*

O en román paladino, *no te fíes del que saca tajada de que te fíes de él*.

Esto es un pedacito de sabiduría *tan autoevidente*, que suele ser suficiente para que la gente despierte del letargo, aunque sea un ratito.

Luego ya vuelven a creerse lo que les dice el tendero del herbalife, el gitano que les vende un coche nuevesito, o (peor aún) el director de su banco.


----------



## sada (22 Ago 2017)

Es cosa mía o el hilo empieza a fallar


----------



## johnston (22 Ago 2017)

Quizas seria cuestion de empezar nuevo hilo....1000 y pico paginas es un poco bestia


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ago 2017)

Falla más que una escopeta de feria...


----------



## juanforapor (22 Ago 2017)

Hola a todos, sigo sin comer procesados, azúcar y harinas desde Marzo más o menos pero me he atascado en el peso y sigo unos 6-7 kilos por encima de mi peso máximo según IMC (ya sé que no es fiable 100% pero es para que os hagáis una idea). He pensado empezar a moverme un poco más pues hago vida muy sedentaria. También había pensado en introducir un poco de pesas en mi rutina diaria. Lo de moverme más, lo tengo claro: empezaré a andar al menos 40 minutos al día, pero lo de las pesas lo desconozco. No quiero tener unos brazos de atleta, sólo quiero que no se empiecen a caer los músculos pues ya voy teniendo una edad. He pensado en comprar unas pesas y hacer unos ejercicios cada día. Pero empiezo de cero. ¿Qué pesas me compro? ¿Qué ejercicio puede hacer un principiante novato total? Tengo cuarenta y largos y peso 80 kilos y 1,73 de estatura. Gracias a todos los que aportan en este hilo.


----------



## Mr.Bin (22 Ago 2017)

La gente se piensa que solo con la supresión de harinas, azúcares o procesados va conseguir un tipín para presumir en la playita. Pues no, oiga. No todo el mundo consigue adelgazarse todo lo que precisa con dieta evolutiva, paleo, Low Carb o como queráis llamarlo.

Una de las patas de la mesa para mejorar en salud es el movimiento. Y con movimiento me refiero a caminar, realizar algún que otro ejercicio metabólico, salir a correr... Por muy sacrificado que seas en la "dieta" si no te mueves, no progresarás.


----------



## juanforapor (22 Ago 2017)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> La gente se piensa que solo con la supresión de harinas, azúcares o procesados va conseguir un tipín para presumir en la playita. Pues no, oiga. No todo el mundo consigue adelgazarse todo lo que precisa con dieta evolutiva, paleo, Low Carb o como queráis llamarlo.
> 
> Una de las patas de la mesa para mejorar en salud es el movimiento. Y con movimiento me refiero a caminar, realizar algún que otro ejercicio metabólico, salir a correr... Por muy sacrificado que seas en la "dieta" si no te mueves, no progresarás.



Si, por eso pido consejo no para tener tipín que ya no me toca, sino para estar un poco mejor. Saludos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Ago 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola a todos, sigo sin comer procesados, azúcar y harinas desde Marzo más o menos pero me he atascado en el peso y sigo unos 6-7 kilos por encima de mi peso máximo según IMC (ya sé que no es fiable 100% pero es para que os hagáis una idea). He pensado empezar a moverme un poco más pues hago vida muy sedentaria. También había pensado en introducir un poco de pesas en mi rutina diaria. Lo de moverme más, lo tengo claro: empezaré a andar al menos 40 minutos al día, pero lo de las pesas lo desconozco. No quiero tener unos brazos de atleta, sólo quiero que no se empiecen a caer los músculos pues ya voy teniendo una edad. He pensado en comprar unas pesas y hacer unos ejercicios cada día. Pero empiezo de cero. ¿Qué pesas me compro? ¿Qué ejercicio puede hacer un principiante novato total? Tengo cuarenta y largos y peso 80 kilos y 1,73 de estatura. Gracias a todos los que aportan en este hilo.



Las pesas te ayudarán bastante. Apúntate al gym.

Te recomiendo los videos de Angel7real en youtube :rolleye:


----------



## Indignado (23 Ago 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> ¿Qué pesas me compro?



Un par de mancuernas de toda la vida y opcional : barra de dominadas .También buscaria algún lugar para hacer un poco de calistenia 



juanforapor dijo:


> ¿Qué ejercicio puede hacer un principiante novato total?



tan fácil como ir a google y poner "rutinas con mancuernas" :cook: .


----------



## Mr.Bin (23 Ago 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Si, por eso pido consejo no para tener tipín que ya no me toca, sino para estar un poco mejor. Saludos



Mi consejo es que comiences a moverte. 

Si no estás acostumbrado, comienza por pegarte pateadas a ritmo rápido de hora/hora y media todos los días.

Con el tiempo, vete reduciendo el tiempo y mete más intensidad. 

Ejemplo: Sales a correr durante 10 minutos a ritmo suave progresivo. Después haces un par de ejercicios, también de unos 10-12 minutos, dónde impliques trabajo de fuerza (dominadas, remos invertidos, flexiones, sentadillas, saltos). Por último, otros 10 minutos de vuelta a tu casa.

Si eso lo haces 3 días por semana más dieta humana, te quitas esos quilos en un mes.


----------



## sada (24 Ago 2017)

Que ejercicios le recomendaríais a un hombre de 50 años 98 de peso; que en su día hizo deporte pero ya hace mucho que no.
Lleva un tiempo con este tipo de alimentación y ha bajado desde los 116 kilos; ahora quiere incorporar algo de ejercicio pero sin ir al gim. Algo que no le ponga tipo mazas sino algo que le tonifique y le ayude a poner la piel en su sitio¿ 
Alguna app¿ alguien que pueda ver en YouTube ? Teniendo en cuenta q es sedentario y no le gusta el ejercicio 

Estuvo viendo la app virtualgym pero no se pispó bien


----------



## Panko21 (24 Ago 2017)

Pesas, trabajo de fuerza en general y movimientos básicos empezando por poco peso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ago 2017)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> La gente se piensa que solo con la supresión de harinas, azúcares o procesados va conseguir un tipín para presumir en la playita. Pues no, oiga. No todo el mundo consigue adelgazarse todo lo que precisa con dieta evolutiva, paleo, Low Carb o como queráis llamarlo.
> 
> Una de las patas de la mesa para mejorar en salud es el movimiento. Y con movimiento me refiero a caminar, realizar algún que otro ejercicio metabólico, salir a correr... Por muy sacrificado que seas en la "dieta" si no te mueves, no progresarás.



Meh.

Por supuesto que dieta y ejercicio tienen que ir de la mano, porque no todo es perder peso para recuperar la salud.

Pero *la dieta es Batman (80% o más) y el ejercicio es Robin (20% o menos)*


----------



## Registrador (24 Ago 2017)

sada dijo:


> Que ejercicios le recomendaríais a un hombre de 50 años 98 de peso; que en su día hizo deporte pero ya hace mucho que no.
> Lleva un tiempo con este tipo de alimentación y ha bajado desde los 116 kilos; ahora quiere incorporar algo de ejercicio pero sin ir al gim. Algo que no le ponga tipo mazas sino algo que le tonifique y le ayude a poner la piel en su sitio¿
> Alguna app¿ alguien que pueda ver en YouTube ? Teniendo en cuenta q es sedentario y no le gusta el ejercicio
> 
> Estuvo viendo la app virtualgym pero no se pispó bien



Empieza poco a poco a caminar, después de una semana, empieza a subir escaleras, al principio 1 piso, luego 2 etc.

Después de unas cuantas semanas empieza con los ejercicios en casa. Planchas, sentadillas, etc 

Empieza poco a poco y al principio simplemente intenta ser constante en los ejercicios.

Luego vete aumentando el numero de ejercicios y la intensidad.

En internet tienes toda la informacion que necesites. Busca "ejercicios calistenia" en google o youtube.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (25 Ago 2017)

juanforapor dijo:


> Si, por eso pido consejo no para tener tipín que ya no me toca, sino para estar un poco mejor. Saludos



Yo haría solo pesas con dieta (baja en hidratos, mejor cetogénica) hasta que no perdiera más peso, y entonces empezaría a hacer deporte aeróbico junto la dieta.

Si haces dieta y deporte aeróbico conjuntamente vas a llegar a un punto que tu cuerpo se va a estancar y no vas a tener armas para continuar bajando de peso.


----------



## sada (25 Ago 2017)

Gracias a todos los q habéis respondido.


----------



## malibux (25 Ago 2017)

En este link he subido unas cuantas fotos de un libro que encontré por ahí "Libro práctico de la diabetes" enfocado para pacientes diabéticos. Hay que admitir que es del 2002 (por perdonarle en cierta manera), pero podría decirse que es la antítesis de este hilo 

Básicamente dice lo bueno que es el pan,la leche, los cereales...y lo mala que es la mantequilla y el cuidado que hay que tener con los frutos secos ::

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (25 Ago 2017)

malibux dijo:


> En este link he subido unas cuantas fotos de un libro que encontré por ahí "Libro práctico de la diabetes" enfocado para pacientes diabéticos. Hay que admitir que es del 2002 (por perdonarle en cierta manera), pero podría decirse que es la antítesis de este hilo
> 
> Básicamente dice lo bueno que es el pan,la leche, los cereales...y lo mala que es la mantequilla y el cuidado que hay que tener con los frutos secos ::
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet



Por lo que he visto, por encima, es que continúa basándose en los dos mantras de que las calorías importan más que las macros y que las grasas son malas malísimas, no los hidratos que son tóxicos para diabéticos...::


----------



## boogie boom (25 Ago 2017)

C, ye 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PBA (25 Ago 2017)

Buenas por aqui he leido que ayunando 3 días te quitas la adicción al azucar. Mi duda es comiendo con muy pocos hidratos es casi tan efectivo como el ayuno.

Por ejemplo comer embutidos y huevos.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Ago 2017)

PBA dijo:


> *Buenas por aqui he leido que ayunando 3 días te quitas la adicción al azucar. Mi duda es comiendo con muy pocos hidratos es casi tan efectivo como el ayuno.
> 
> Por ejemplo comer embutidos y huevos.*



Para quitarte la adicción al azúcar no hacen falta ayunos ni cosas raras sino simplemente dejar de tomar productos que lleven azúcar y aguantar lo que dure el síndrome de abstinencia. El problema es que el 99% de los productos de cualquier supermercado o tienda suelen llevar azúcar añadido porque está por todas partes. Así que hay que mirar bien lo que compras porque igual piensas que no estás tomando azúcar y si lo estás haciendo sin saberlo.

Una vez que te acostumbras a tomar alimentos sin azúcar hasta el café sin nada añadido te deja de saber amargo.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (26 Ago 2017)

PBA dijo:


> Buenas por aqui he leido que ayunando 3 días te quitas la adicción al azucar. Mi duda es comiendo con muy pocos hidratos es casi tan efectivo como el ayuno.
> 
> Por ejemplo comer embutidos y huevos.



Si comes muy muy pocos (menos de 25 gramos de hidratos y 0 de azúcar al día) durante unos 2-3 días seguidos entras en cetosis igualmente y tu adicción al azúcar caerá en picado.

Y sobre los embutidos, mira las macros igualmente...

El ayuno va bien para desintoxicar el cuerpo (todos los animales cuando enferman no comen excepto nosotros que nos obligamos) y para resetear el sistema hormonal relacionado con el metabolismo.


----------



## sada (26 Ago 2017)

Ley el libro que alguien uso aquí El poder del ayuno; ayunos de 40 días ufff estos rusos son muy brutos


----------



## lost_77 (26 Ago 2017)

Yo pasé la adicción durante unos días con sustitutos, en vez de pan haciendo pan de lino, etc. Tenía un mono brutal. Pero en pocos días, 3 o 4, se me pasó. Hoy algún día me apetece dulce, y tomo un poco de chocolate negro de más de 85% y me sabe superdulce.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (26 Ago 2017)

sada dijo:


> Ley el libro que alguien uso aquí El poder del ayuno; ayunos de 40 días ufff estos rusos son muy brutos



O les sobraban muchos kilos o han hecho trampa... En las primeras 2-3 semanas se pierde 1 kilo y a partir de entonces 1/2 kilo de promedio. 

Yo soy cuerpo escombro y no puedo ayunar más de 1 semana porqué empiezo a dar grima. ::


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Ago 2017)

La adicción al azúcar va y viene, si te metes media tableta de chocolate o 2 vasos de cocacola ya te digo que te regresa 

La adicción a las harinas, concretamente al TRIGO, es mucho más intensa y la gente no es consciente de ello ya que casi nadie percibe como algo negativo comer macarrones, pan, cereales de desayuno integrales a base de trigo....

The Addictive Properties of Wheat

Pero vamos que es más jodido, es otro nivel dejar el trigo XD.


----------



## montella (27 Ago 2017)

Los q practiqueis ayuno intermitente y dieta sin harinas ni azucares y hagais 2 comidas al dia y una sea el desayuno ¿q os tomais?...yo estoy tomando una tortilla de 4 huevos con queso y cafe pero me faltan ideas


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (27 Ago 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> La adicción al azúcar va y viene, si te metes media tableta de chocolate o 2 vasos de cocacola ya te digo que te regresa
> 
> La adicción a las harinas, concretamente al TRIGO, es mucho más intensa y la gente no es consciente de ello ya que casi nadie percibe como algo negativo comer macarrones, pan, cereales de desayuno integrales a base de trigo....
> 
> ...



La gracia es que como no tienes deseo por el azúcar no lo vuelvas a probar.

Para mí, lo que más me costó de la dieta cetogénica fue dejar de desayunar pan con embutido y el café con leche, más que los almuerzos o cenas de pasta, arroz, pizza o pan.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 12:47 ----------




montella dijo:


> Los q practiqueis ayuno intermitente y dieta sin harinas ni azucares y hagais 2 comidas al dia y una sea el desayuno ¿q os tomais?...yo estoy tomando una tortilla de 4 huevos con queso y cafe pero me faltan ideas



En casa nos complicamos poco y siempre desayunamos lo mismo:
- Café con mantequilla y nata líquida.
- Queso curado con jamón del bueno o cualquier otro embutido que no lleve hidratos.

Los huevos los dejamos para otras horas, pero puedes comer huevos con bacon, revuelto de ajetes con gambas, revuelto de calabacín-cebolla-queso, quiche con bacon y queso, quiche de verduras, tortilla de ajo-perejil-jamón, etc.

Si te apetece algo más "dulzón" puedes hacerte flan de huevo, tarta de queso, brownie sin harina, etc., y sustituir el azúcar por eritritol. Lo haces el fin de semana y tienes para varios días.


----------



## sada (27 Ago 2017)

Yo tomo leche de almendras café cacao O y aceite de coco. Y canela
A veces hago pan de linaza o huevos


----------



## Redditch (27 Ago 2017)

montella dijo:


> Los q practiqueis ayuno intermitente y dieta sin harinas ni azucares y hagais 2 comidas al dia y una sea el desayuno ¿q os tomais?...yo estoy tomando una tortilla de 4 huevos con queso y cafe pero me faltan ideas




Yo desayuno siempre lo mismo, un poco de yogur natural sin azucar (of course) y frutos secos. Más que suficiente para aguantar hasta la hora de la comida pero si ves que necesitas más combustible siempre le puedes meter una pieza de fruta.
Yo ahora mismo estoy en 71 kilos, he vuelto a pillar los kg que perdi, pero reconozco que he estado comiendo mal durante el último año y permiendome liciencias (aunque no he vuelto a tocar la pasta o el pan) si que he basado la dieta demasiado en el arroz y la patata.

A partir de ahora quiero volver a mis 67 / 68 de rigor (con 1,77 de estatura) que para mi es lo perfecto.

Comidas que voy a prepararme...judias verdes con quinoa, tortilla de espinacas, ensalada de esparragos con aguacate y atun, filete de emperador con brocoli, etc... fines de semana para carnes y pescados y entre semana verduras.

De cenas, ensaladas y cosas ligeras y dos horas antes de dormir... yo creo que en dos meses he vuelto a perder esos 3/4 kilos y he vuelto a la senda correcta.

Por cierto estuve mirando el otro dia al lado de la quinoa, chia seeds, ¿alguien lo ha probado?

Y otro consejo, cuidado con el aceite de coco...muy sano pero yo me voy la pata abajo con él, en mi vida he probado una cosa con un resultado más inmediato para ir al baño


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Ago 2017)

Ando dándole vueltas a los rebotes de infarto que experimento en mis _cheat days_ (que más bien deberían llamarse _cheat weekend_, la verdad).

Oliendo por ahí encontré este estudio, que siguió una larga serie de factores metabólicos de 3 sujetos durante un proceso de descarga, sobrecarga y vaciado de carbohidratos.



Spoiler



Resumiendo, a los tipos se les puso una dieta cetogénica (75g/15p/10ch) cada vez más restrictiva en aporte calórico (de 1994 a 1361 kcal) durante 3 días. A la mitad del periodo se les introdujo en la cámara de respiración.

Después se les enchufó una dieta rica en carbohidratos (3g/11p/86ch) y cada vez más hipercalórica durante 7 días, (de 3642 a 4930 kcal)

Finalmente, se les tuvo dos días en semiayuno hiperproteico ("ayuno modificado de ahorro de proteínas") (15g/85p y 600 kcal), se les dejó salir de la cámara, y se les impuso la dieta cetogénica durante otros dos días.

Las primeras 36 horas del experimento los sujetos practicaron deporte intenso (carrera y natación). Durante los 10 días en la cámara de respiración tuvieron libertad para realizar actividades físicas *no intensas* (esas estaban prohibidas), y anduvieron en cinta 1 hora al día (dos sesiones de media hora, a 3,2 km/h y 5 y 10% de pendiente respectivamente).

Tras salir de la cámara no hubo programa de ejercicio físico estipulado.

Los resultados:

Se aprecia un brusco incremento de peso (entre 3 y 5 kg) durante el proceso de sobrecarga de hidratos, y un idénticamente brusco descenso (entre 3,7 y 5,4 kg) durante el proceso de descarga con ayuno modificado.

Los datos de la cámara de respiración apuntan a que el primer "atracón" de carbos (750 gramos) *no produjo ni un gramo de grasa*, sino que disparó la oxidación de glucosa hasta los casi 400g/día y el resto se fue enterito a rellenar el glucógeno gastado.
Incluso pese a que durante los 7 días se fue aumentando el consumo de carbos en unos 40g/día, el segundo día apenas 50 gramos fueron convertidos en grasa por DNL, y *no fue hasta el 4 día que dejó de fabricarse glucógeno*. Los 3 últimos días, eso sí, fueron la "fiesta de la lipogénesis", con 500 g al día de carbos transformándose en grasa.

Los dos días de ayuno vieron oxidarse aproximadamente *700 g de glucosa*, lo que explicaría al menos *el 70% de la pérdida de peso registrada*



Es decir, que pasar (como he pasado desde el viernes a esta mañana) de 82.5 a 85.6 es algo que perfectamente puede suceder por fluctuaciones en los niveles de glucógeno y contenido intestinal, sin que por ello se haya fabricado un solo gramo de grasa.

Confirmando así cada vez más que el peso es un indicador de mierda.


----------



## lost_77 (28 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ando dándole vueltas a los rebotes de infarto que experimento en mis _cheat days_ (que más bien deberían llamarse _cheat weekend_, la verdad).
> 
> Oliendo por ahí encontré este estudio, que siguió una larga serie de factores metabólicos de 3 sujetos durante un proceso de descarga, sobrecarga y vaciado de carbohidratos.
> 
> ...



5 kilazos he pillado yo en una semana desayunando en el hotel y comiendo algo de pan y algún dulce, menos mal que en otra semana, ya comiendo lo habitual, he bajado 2,5


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Ago 2017)

Yo entiendo el desayuno como una comida del día. No me apetece nada dulce, quiero decir. Normalmente voy al gimnasio a las 7 y desayuno a las 8 :15 ú 8 :30 en la oficina.

Hoy he desayunado una tortilla de champiñones, pan de lino con jamón de pavo y un café solo. Ayer fue tomate, pepino y salmón crudo en aceite de sésamo, lo que se me ocurre.

Cuando llega el frío, una sopa de verduras, revueltos de huevos, pollo o pavo salteado con verduras...


----------



## bizarre (28 Ago 2017)

Reddicht yo tomo 3 veces por semana semillas de chia,hay una receta que se llama chia pudding y que tiene cientos de variantes yo la suelo preparar con leche de coco o con kéfir endulzo con stevia en gotas


----------



## Redditch (28 Ago 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Reddicht yo tomo 3 veces por semana semillas de chia,hay una receta que se llama chia pudding y que tiene cientos de variantes yo la suelo preparar con leche de coco o con kéfir endulzo con stevia en gotas



Mandame la recetita si la tienes a mano pleasee


----------



## bizarre (28 Ago 2017)

En 120 ml de leche ( medio vaso) o kéfir pongo 2 cucharadas soperas de semilla de chia, añado la stevia remuedvo y dejo reposar, lo preparo justo antes de a servir la cena y lo tomo de postre, hay gente que le añade frutos del bosque o plátanos etc, en unos 20 minutos las semillas se hinchan y está listo para tomar


----------



## orcinsu (28 Ago 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> En 120 ml de leche ( medio vaso) o kéfir pongo 2 cucharadas soperas de semilla de chia, añado la stevia remuedvo y dejo reposar, lo preparo justo antes de a servir la cena y lo tomo de postre, hay gente que le añade frutos del bosque o plátanos etc, en unos 20 minutos las semillas se hinchan y está listo para tomar



¿A que saben las semillas de chía? ¿O se echan simplemente porque espesan la leche?


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Ago 2017)

Los osos prefieren los dulces (bayas) al pescado (salmon). Ya decimos que el azúcar producde adicción. 

Con lo riquísimo que es el salmón salvaje, nada que ver con el noruego de los fiordos.
Yo entre las bayas prefiero las Endrinas, sobretodo en el Pacharán. 

Por qué es muy mala noticia que los osos dejen de comer salmón con el cambio climático

....*Pero en 2014, los osos han alteraron su dieta y dejaron de lado los salmones durante un tiempo para dedicarse a comer bayas. Las bayas de saúco ya eran parte de la dieta de los osos, pero su punto óptimo de maduración, cuando están llenas de azúcar, no coincidía con la temporada de salmones.*

Tal y como comprobó Bill Leacock, un miembro del Servicio de Pesca y Fauna Salvaje de los Estados Unidos, las deposiciones de los osos estaban llenas de pieles de estas bayas. Antes comían este alimento solo a finales de agosto y principios de septiembre. Pero ahora, con el aumento de las temperaturas, las bayas están listas al mismo tiempo que los salmones abarrotan los ríos. *Y los osos lo han tenido muy claro y se han quedado con las bayas * Como viven en las zonas más altas, alejadas de los riachuelos, se han habituado a la abundancia de bajas rojas de saúco de esta zona.


----------



## Luizmi (29 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ando dándole vueltas a los rebotes de infarto que experimento en mis _cheat days_ (que más bien deberían llamarse _cheat weekend_, la verdad).
> 
> Es decir, que pasar (como he pasado desde el viernes a esta mañana) de 82.5 a 85.6 es algo que perfectamente puede suceder por fluctuaciones en los niveles de glucógeno y contenido intestinal, sin que por ello se haya fabricado un solo gramo de grasa.
> 
> Confirmando así cada vez más que el peso es un indicador de mierda.



Y al parecer el almacenamiento de glucógeno lleva consigo el almacenamiento de cierta cantidad de agua, por esa razón mucha gente que empieza a hacer dietas bajas en hidratos tiene una bajada rápida de peso: glucógeno y agua


----------



## sada (29 Ago 2017)

la estevia la encuentro bastante artificial de sabor, casi q prefiero sin nada


----------



## Cazarr (29 Ago 2017)

sada dijo:


> la estevia la encuentro bastante artificial de sabor, casi q prefiero sin nada



Es que es muy raro encontrar estevia 'natural'.

Hasta hace poco (y si no me equivoco la cosa sigue igual), había alguna ley o norma que impedía vender en España la estevia natural.

Aunque se promocione como edulcorante natural, la estevia que se vende en España es artificial casi al 100%.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Ago 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Y al parecer el almacenamiento de glucógeno lleva consigo el almacenamiento de cierta cantidad de agua, por esa razón mucha gente que empieza a hacer dietas bajas en hidratos tiene una bajada rápida de peso: glucógeno y agua



Eso va implícito, claro.

La capacidad de glucógeno a la que apuntaba el estudio que adjunté, siendo de las más altas propuestas, rondaba los 800-900 g para un individuo medio, difícilmente más de 1100 g para un atleta.

Para llegar hasta los 3 kg que me encuentro muchos lunes tras paelleo y cerveceo dominical ya cuento con que el glucógeno va asociado (de media) a unos 2,7 veces su peso en agua.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Ago 2017)

Acabo de hablar con una vecina que viene del medico por tema de nutrición.

Le ha dicho el medico que nada de dejar los cereales. Que la moda esa estupida de dejar el gluten que era peligrosisima. Que solo bajo prescripción medica se deja. Que el gluten es una proteína y por tanto, esencial para el ser humano.

También que nada se grasas que taponan las arterias y venas.

Y muy importante, que solo le haga caso a él, que es el medico, que es el profesional que vela por su salud y el que sabe de alimentación. Que sino, allá ella.


----------



## orcinsu (29 Ago 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Es que es muy raro encontrar estevia 'natural'.
> 
> Hasta hace poco (y si no me equivoco la cosa sigue igual), había alguna ley o norma que impedía vender en España la estevia natural.
> 
> Aunque se promocione como edulcorante natural, la estevia que se vende en España es artificial casi al 100%.



La sigue habiendo. Está prohibida la venta de stevia natural como edulcorante. Lo que venden en el supermercado son glucósidos de esteviol (sacados de la stevia) mezclados con otros edulcorantes y agua.

Lo que si está permitida es la venta de la planta de Stevia. Yo este año he comprado y la tengo en casa creciendo para probar. 

Un saludo


----------



## Rauxa (29 Ago 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con una vecina que viene del medico por tema de nutrición.
> 
> Le ha dicho el medico que nada de dejar los cereales. Que la moda esa estupida de dejar el gluten que era peligrosisima. Que solo bajo prescripción medica se deja. Que el gluten es una proteína y por tanto, esencial para el ser humano.
> 
> ...



Dile a tu vecina que siga los consejos rajatabla del médico durante un par de meses. 
Si no ve resultados que cambie de profesional y que vaya a uno que le diga justo lo contrario.

Y luego que compare.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Ago 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con una vecina que viene del medico por tema de nutrición.
> 
> Le ha dicho el medico que nada de dejar los cereales. Que la moda esa estupida de dejar el gluten que era peligrosisima. Que solo bajo prescripción medica se deja. Que el gluten es una proteína y por tanto, esencial para el ser humano.
> 
> ...



Y así he conocido yo a decenas. Putos matasanos, no lo entenderé jamás ¿cómo pueden ser tan obtusos?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Ago 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con una vecina que viene del medico por tema de nutrición.
> 
> Le ha dicho el medico que nada de dejar los cereales. Que la moda esa estupida de dejar el gluten que era peligrosisima. Que solo bajo prescripción medica se deja. Que el gluten es una proteína y por tanto, esencial para el ser humano.
> 
> ...



Bien, aconséjale que vaya con nuestro hilo de evidencias científicas y se las rebata científicamente bajo amenaza de denuncia por atentado contra la salud en caso de no poder hacerlo! A ver qué pasa!


----------



## bizarre (29 Ago 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Es que es muy raro encontrar estevia 'natural'.
> 
> Hasta hace poco (y si no me equivoco la cosa sigue igual), había alguna ley o norma que impedía vender en España la estevia natural.
> 
> Aunque se promocione como edulcorante natural, la estevia que se vende en España es artificial casi al 100%.



Dicen quedestá prohibida pero yo la he comprado sin mayor dificultad, las gotas que uso son en tintura, se extrae haciendo infusión hidro a alcohólica o hidro- glicerina, es mas cómodo para eldulzar algunos productos
A mi no me sabe artificial, me sabe a regaliz y claro no pega con todo


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (29 Ago 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Bien, aconséjale que vaya con nuestro hilo de evidencias científicas y se las rebata científicamente bajo amenaza de denuncia por atentado contra la salud en caso de no poder hacerlo! A ver qué pasa!



Que se amparará en las directrices que le envían desde Salud y listos. 

No hay ningún médico que se salte las directrices oficiales, y si te las quieres saltar y no jugarte el tipo, lo tienes que hacer como un estudio regulado y controlado, con el único objetivo de mejorar la salud de un colectivo. 

La endocrina que le solucionó el SOP a mi pareja le recomendó dieta cetogénica, pero tiene varios estudios propios detrás para defenderse.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Ago 2017)

Mi vecina edta encantada con su medico porque sabe lo que hay: Desayuna sus tostadas, su pan en cada comida, sus platos de pasta, sus dulces de vez en cuando....

Sabe lo del hilo. Y parte de lo que se ha comentado en el hilo se lo dijo al medico, por eso las respuestas del susodicho.

Ademas, ella dice que sin pan ni dulces no puede vivir. Sabe que esta mal peeeero, es lo que hay


----------



## lewis (29 Ago 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Mi vecina edta encantada con su medico porque sabe lo que hay: Desayuna sus tostadas, su pan en cada comida, sus platos de pasta, sus dulces de vez en cuando....
> 
> Sabe lo del hilo. Y parte de lo que se ha comentado en el hilo se lo dijo al medico, por eso las respuestas del susodicho.
> 
> Ademas, ella dice que sin pan ni dulces no puede vivir. Sabe que esta mal peeeero, es lo que hay



Tengo unos hermanos mayores y no hay manera, una con buena grasaza y artristis y el otro con amagos de infarto y movimientos lentos y ahí los tienes con su médico y cardiólogo y como que estoy en las mejores manos y total si voy a peor ya me recetará y si me quedo lelo en silla de ruedas ya me cuidarán los demás.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Ago 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Que se amparará en las directrices que le envían desde Salud y listos.
> 
> No hay ningún médico que se salte las directrices oficiales, y si te las quieres saltar y no jugarte el tipo, lo tienes que hacer como un estudio regulado y controlado, con el único objetivo de mejorar la salud de un colectivo.
> 
> La endocrina que le solucionó el SOP a mi pareja le recomendó dieta cetogénica, pero tiene varios estudios propios detrás para defenderse.



Es decir: crimen contra la salud! Espero que acabe en juicios sumarísimos y todo hijo de puta que sabiendo lo que hay acabe con sus huesos en la cárcel o bien desplumado y pobre de solemnidad!


----------



## lost_77 (30 Ago 2017)

Calentito en the lancet, una de las revistas médicas más prestigiosas del mundo. Estudio del 2003 al 2013 en 18 paises
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext

*

INTERPRETATION

High carbohydrate intake was associated with higher risk of total mortality, whereas total fat and individual types of fat were related to lower total mortality. Total fat and types of fat were not associated with cardiovascular disease, myocardial infarction, or cardiovascular disease mortality, whereas saturated fat had an inverse association with stroke. Global dietary guidelines should be reconsidered in light of these findings.

*


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Ago 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Calentito en the lancet, una de las revistas médicas más prestigiosas del mundo. Estudio del 2003 al 2013 en 18 paises
> http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext
> 
> *
> ...



A-co-jo-nan-te.

"No tomes grasa saturada, que te va a dar un infarto"
"Come cereales todos los días, que son sanos"

Y luego resulta que cuantos más cereales, más probabilidad de muerte, cuanta más grasa, menos probabilidad de muerte, y para colmo, *cuanta más grasa saturada, menos probabilidad de infarto*

Pa cagalse


----------



## sada (30 Ago 2017)

YA LO TRADUZCO

El alto consumo de carbohidratos se asoció con un mayor riesgo de mortalidad total, mientras que la grasa total y los tipos individuales de grasa se relacionaron con una menor mortalidad total. La grasa total y los tipos de grasa no se asociaron con enfermedad cardiovascular, infarto de miocardio o mortalidad por enfermedades cardiovasculares, mientras que la grasa saturada tuvo una asociación inversa con el accidente cerebrovascular. Las pautas dietéticas globales deben reconsiderarse a la luz de estos hallazgos


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (30 Ago 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es decir: crimen contra la salud! Espero que acabe en juicios sumarísimos y todo hijo de puta que sabiendo lo que hay acabe con sus huesos en la cárcel o bien desplumado y pobre de solemnidad!



De estos hay a patadas! Pero están amparados por el ministerio de Sanidad (o Salut en Catalunya, etc.), y el gobierno ya sabe los teje-manejes que hay detrás con los grandes lobbies. 

Por ejemplo, lo que hablamos siempre en este hilo, los diabéticos no tendrían que comer nada de hidratos y en cambio les dan una dieta normal e insulina como recomendación que viene de Sanidad. Mi abuela era diabética y desayunaba 250ml de leche desnatada y tostadas con mermelada light por consejo de la enfermera del CAP. Eso sí, se pinchaba 3 veces al día insulina, con sus correspondientes pinchazos en los dedos. Así es un win-win para 2 grandes lobbies: la industria de la alimentación y las farmacéuticas. No interesa curar (solucionar el problema de raíz), les interesa tener enfermos crónicos que dependen toda su vida de un medicamento. 

Soy biólogo de formación. Cuando acabé la carrera y empecé a sondear mis posibles salidas profesionales estuve tanteando ser visitador médico, que era lo más fácil además de profesor de secundaria, y tienes que tener unas tragaderas muy grandes y no hacerte preguntas porqué le tienes que colocar un producto al médico de turno cuando causa más perjuicios que beneficios o hay alternativas mejores. O también te planteas qué tipo de médicos nos atienden cuando te recetan algo porqué esa farmacéutica le paga más por "asistir a un congreso" que la competencia.


----------



## Ultra Chad (30 Ago 2017)

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext

TRADUCCIÓN



> Asociaciones de ingesta de grasas y carbohidratos con enfermedades cardiovasculares y mortalidad en 18 países de los cinco continentes (PURE): un estudio prospectivo de cohorte.
> 
> 
> La relación entre los macronutrientes y las enfermedades cardiovasculares y la mortalidad es controvertida. La mayoría de los datos disponibles provienen de poblaciones europeas y norteamericanas donde el exceso de nutrición es más probable, por lo que su aplicabilidad a otras poblaciones no está clara.
> ...


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ago 2017)

Hoy mismo en el Pais
Los inesperados beneficios de la dieta de hace un millón de años | Ciencia | EL PAÍS

Los inesperados beneficios de la dieta de hace un millón de años


----------



## Clavisto (30 Ago 2017)

El País es mierda diga lo que diga. No caigamos en la búsqueda de una justificación que no necesitamos.


----------



## sada (30 Ago 2017)

sada dijo:


> Como va tu chica¿ me interesa mucho. Sigo de vacas y s leo a duras penas.
> Enhorabuena a la chica nueva Patricia creo q se llama
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2017 at 13:32 ----------
> ...



No encuentro este mensaje que escribió TomBolillo y puso las fotos de su chica?

bueno ni este ni ninguno...



*iniciado por TomBolillo Ver Mensaje
Para dar más veracidad a cuando postee las fotos del resultado final, a continuación pongo las del punto de partida. Las fotos son de hace 1 semana justo y según la siguiente escala de % de grasa en mujeres, la parienta estará en torno a 35 - 40 % de grasa corporal.

Lo del peso es por decir alguna cifra, no algo definitivo. Vamos, que el objetivo real es que se quede como la del 25% (bikini rojo) pudiendo bajar hasta la del 20-21% (bikini verde oliva). Ya de ahí hacia abajo lo que ella esté dispuesta a currarselo. Ella es la que se orienta más a un número en la báscula y yo le digo que se fije más bien en como le irá quedando la ropa, como se va viendo en el espejo y en las fotos. 

¿Cómo veis nuestros objetivos?*


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ago 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> El País es mierda diga lo que diga. No caigamos en la búsqueda de una justificación que no necesitamos.



No matemos ahora el mensajero. Los mass mierda son partidistas en cuanto a política y se deben a los intereses de la farmafia. Eso no quita que dentro de todo esto, se hagan eco de cualquier tendencia en este caso alimentaria. No todo va a ser; no comas grasa, no ayunes, come muchos refinados...
Es verdad q el articulo no deja de ser sensacionalista, pero quien vea mas alla, se dara cuenta de las cosas.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2017 at 13:49 ----------

Low-fat diet could kill you, major study shows


----------



## rush81 (30 Ago 2017)

Los inesperados beneficios de la dieta de hace un millón de años | Ciencia | EL PAÍS


----------



## credulo (30 Ago 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Le ha dicho el medico que nada de dejar los cereales. Que la moda esa estupida de dejar el gluten que era peligrosisima. Que solo bajo prescripción medica se deja. Que el gluten es una proteína y por tanto, esencial para el ser humano.



Ya he oído más veces eso de que quitar el gluten es peligroso, cuando he preguntado nadie ha sabido darme una respuesta de por qué.

Yo no quito ni harinas ni azúcares (en forma de fruta sobre todo) pero está claro que la demonización de las grasas es una estupidez.

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext?elsca1=tlxpr

Un estudio sobre 100.000 personas durante diez años, el artículo es de ayer:

"During follow-up, we documented 5796 deaths and 4784 major cardiovascular disease events. Higher carbohydrate intake was associated with an increased risk of total mortality (highest [quintile 5] vs lowest quintile [quintile 1] category, HR 1·28 [95% CI 1·12–1·46], ptrend=0·0001) but not with the risk of cardiovascular disease or cardiovascular disease mortality. Intake of total fat and each type of fat was associated with lower risk of total mortality (quintile 5 vs quintile 1, total fat: HR 0·77 [95% CI 0·67–0·87], ptrend<0·0001; saturated fat, HR 0·86 [0·76–0·99], ptrend=0·0088; monounsaturated fat: HR 0·81 [0·71–0·92], ptrend<0·0001; and polyunsaturated fat: HR 0·80 [0·71–0·89], ptrend<0·0001). Higher saturated fat intake was associated with lower risk of stroke (quintile 5 vs quintile 1, HR 0·79 [95% CI 0·64–0·98], ptrend=0·0498). Total fat and saturated and unsaturated fats were not significantly associated with risk of myocardial infarction or cardiovascular disease mortality."

Niveles más altos de carbohidratos está relacionados con un riesgo de muerte mayor, pero no de enfermedades cardiovasculares o muerte de enfermedades cardiovasculares. Todas de grasas están relacionadas con una mortalidad menor. Grasas saturadas está relacionadas con un menor riesgo de accidentes cerebrovasculares, no se ha encontrado una relación significativa entre la toma de grasas, saturadas e insaturadas con el riesgo de infarto de miocardio o mortalidad por enfermedad cardiovascular.

Interpretación de los autores:

" Global dietary guidelines should be reconsidered in light of these findings."

Las guías dietéticas deberían ser reconsideradas a la luz de estos resultados.


----------



## lost_77 (30 Ago 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Calentito en the lancet, una de las revistas médicas más prestigiosas del mundo. Estudio del 2003 al 2013 en 18 paises
> http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext
> 
> *
> ...



En loquedicelacienciaparadelgazar.blogspot.com.es comentario sobre este artículo, no tan triunfalista, interesante en todo caso.


----------



## credulo (30 Ago 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Calentito en the lancet, una de las revistas médicas más prestigiosas del mundo. Estudio del 2003 al 2013 en 18 paises
> http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext



Ups, eso me pasa por postear sin leer.


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ago 2017)

Ha tardado poco Luis en hacer un post sobre el último estudio de la Lancet
Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Sobre el estudio PURE y sus conclusiones (más carbohidratos asociados a más mortalidad)

---------- Post added 30-ago-2017 at 15:58 ----------




lost_77 dijo:


> En loquedicelacienciaparadelgazar.blogspot.com.es comentario sobre este artículo, no tan triunfalista, interesante en todo caso.



Sí, no se acaba de mojar nunca con el tema de las carnes, grasas...
Él, como la mayoría de nutricionistas y ejpertos, ya se han dado cuenta de que los farinaceos y sobre todo refinados no pueden estar en la base de la alimentación. Ya es un gran logro.
Pero aún pecan de grasofobia. Y mira que se van haciendo eco (ellos mismos) y divulgando sobre estudios que dicen que la grasa saturada es buena, que el colesterol es por los refinados y azúcares, que la carne roja no supone ningún peligro de per se... Pero no, no hay manera...les cuesta hacer es cambio de chip. 
Cada día hay mas estudios obersacionales o no, que nos están diciendo que más grasas buenas y menos hidratos (con especial atención a los refinados).
Pero no les es suficiente para cambiar sus preceptos. Ellos continuan con el mantra de poca grasa, muchos hidratos (aunque sean de fruta y verdura), y ojito con la carne que es cancerígena. Cosas, todas ellas, de las que hay aún menos evidencia, pero ahí estan. Con los mantras de los últimos 50 años.


----------



## piru (30 Ago 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Calentito en the lancet, una de las revistas médicas más prestigiosas del mundo. Estudio del 2003 al 2013 en 18 paises
> http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext
> 
> *
> ...




Coincide con lo que dice David Perlmutter en "Cerebro de pan": La devastadora verdad sobre los efectos del trigo, el azúcar y los carbohidratos":

"Pocas personas entienden que *las grasas saturadas desempeñan un papel fundamental* en muchas de las ecuaciones bioquímicas que nos mantienen saludables. Si cuando eras bebé te amamantaron, entonces las grasas saturadas eran tu principal alimento, pues 54% de la grasa de la leche materna es saturada. Todas las células de nuestro organismo requieren grasas saturadas, las cuales comprenden 50% de la membrana celular. Asimismo, contribuyen a la estructuración y el funcionamiento de los pulmones, el corazón, los huesos, el hígado y el sistema inmunológico. Una grasa saturada en particular —el ácido palmítico 16— produce surfactante pulmonar y reduce la tensión para que los alveolos (esos diminutos sacos de aire que capturan el oxígeno de las inhalaciones y permiten que se absorba en el torrente sanguíneo) se puedan expandir. Sin surfactante no serías capaz de respirar, porque las superficies húmedas de los alveolos se pegarían y evitarían que los pulmones se expandieran. Además, tener un surfactante pulmonar saludable evita el asma y otros padecimientos respiratorios."

"*múltiples estudios exhaustivos han intentado una y otra vez, sin éxito, encontrar una correlación entre los niveles de colesterol y las enfermedades cardiacas.*10 Estas investigaciones han motivado al doctor George Mann, parte del equipo de investigadores del Estudio Cardiaco de Framingham, a afirmar oficialmente lo siguiente: Se ha demostrado en repetidas ocasiones que la hipótesis sobre la dieta y el corazón que sugiere que una alta ingesta de grasa o de colesterol causa enfermedad cardiaca es errónea. Aun así, por diversas razones complejas, como orgullos, ganancias y prejuicios, los científicos, las recaudadoras de fondos, la industria alimentaria y hasta los organismos gubernamentales siguen explotándola. El público general sigue siendo la víctima del fraude sanitario más grande del siglo.

"Además de la demencia, hay otros padecimientos neurológicos que se asocian en particular con una ingesta reducida de grasas y con niveles bajos de colesterol. En un artículo reciente publicado por los Institutos Nacionales de Salud de Estados Unidos, los investigadores correlacionaban la función de la memoria en individuos de la tercera edad con sus niveles de colesterol. Descubrieron que* quienes no padecían demencia tenían una mejor memoria si tenían niveles más elevados de colesterol*. La conclusión del artículo afirmaba tajantemente: “Los niveles altos de colesterol se asocian con una mejor función de la memoria”.


----------



## besto (30 Ago 2017)

Hola,
Probé la dieta low carb con algún ayuno y me funcionó muy bien. Se lo comenté a mi suegra que tiene obesidad y está muy interesada en adelgazar y las dietas no le funcionan y acaba abandonandolas. Nunca ha comido demasiado mal pero engorda muy fácil y sí que solía picar mucho entre horas o mientras cocinaba (es ama de casa).
El caso es que lleva un mes siguiendo estrictamente la dieta, sin probar NADA de azucar ni pan, ni cereal de ningun tipo, comiendo verdura cocinada super limpia y proteina y grasa. Perdió 2 kg la primera semana pero luego la bajada está siendo pírrica. 
Yo sin ser tan estricto he bajado muchísimo y a ella como que no le afecta igual. He leido mas atras que hay mujeres a las que esta dieta no les va tan bien o no les hace tanto efecto. 
Ha metido tb algún ayuno de 12-16 horas y nada, no baja casi nada. 
¿Algun consejo?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Ago 2017)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> Probé la dieta low carb con algún ayuno y me funcionó muy bien. Se lo comenté a mi suegra que tiene obesidad y está muy interesada en adelgazar y las dietas no le funcionan y acaba abandonandolas. Nunca ha comido demasiado mal pero engorda muy fácil y sí que solía picar mucho entre horas o mientras cocinaba (es ama de casa).
> El caso es que lleva un mes siguiendo estrictamente la dieta, sin probar NADA de azucar ni pan, ni cereal de ningun tipo, comiendo verdura cocinada super limpia y proteina y grasa. Perdió 2 kg la primera semana pero luego la bajada está siendo pírrica.
> Yo sin ser tan estricto he bajado muchísimo y a ella como que no le afecta igual. He leido mas atras que hay mujeres a las que esta dieta no les va tan bien o no les hace tanto efecto.
> ...



Creo que tu suegra cuando nadie la ve come lo que le sale del potorro...:XX:


----------



## Patricia S. (31 Ago 2017)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> Probé la dieta low carb con algún ayuno y me funcionó muy bien. Se lo comenté a mi suegra que tiene obesidad y está muy interesada en adelgazar y las dietas no le funcionan y acaba abandonandolas. Nunca ha comido demasiado mal pero engorda muy fácil y sí que solía picar mucho entre horas o mientras cocinaba (es ama de casa).
> El caso es que lleva un mes siguiendo estrictamente la dieta, sin probar NADA de azucar ni pan, ni cereal de ningun tipo, comiendo verdura cocinada super limpia y proteina y grasa. Perdió 2 kg la primera semana pero luego la bajada está siendo pírrica.
> Yo sin ser tan estricto he bajado muchísimo y a ella como que no le afecta igual. He leido mas atras que hay mujeres a las que esta dieta no les va tan bien o no les hace tanto efecto.
> ...



En mi caso, cuando estaba perdiendo peso, noté que las temporadas en las que más comía era en las que más adelgazaba. Creo que las mujeres venimos de hacer 50.000 dietas y no estamos acostumbradas a comer el volumen de comida necesario y además tampoco estamos acostumbradas a comer alto en grasas.
De todas formas paciencia. Solo lleva un mes de dieta. A mi me llevó bastantes meses bajar y además haciendo ejercicio. Su sistema hormonal tiene que volver a ajustarse asi como restaurar la microbiota intestinal... eso lleva tiempo.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ago 2017)

besto dijo:


> *Hola,
> Probé la dieta low carb con algún ayuno y me funcionó muy bien. Se lo comenté a mi suegra que tiene obesidad y está muy interesada en adelgazar y las dietas no le funcionan y acaba abandonandolas. Nunca ha comido demasiado mal pero engorda muy fácil y sí que solía picar mucho entre horas o mientras cocinaba (es ama de casa).
> El caso es que lleva un mes siguiendo estrictamente la dieta, sin probar NADA de azucar ni pan, ni cereal de ningun tipo, comiendo verdura cocinada super limpia y proteina y grasa. Perdió 2 kg la primera semana pero luego la bajada está siendo pírrica.
> Yo sin ser tan estricto he bajado muchísimo y a ella como que no le afecta igual. He leido mas atras que hay mujeres a las que esta dieta no les va tan bien o no les hace tanto efecto.
> ...



Una opción puede ser que tu suegra tenga hormonas como la insulina, cortisol, estrógenos, testosterona etc tan desequilibradas que al principio le vaya a costar un mundo equilibrarlo todo. En ese caso solo queda la paciencia hasta que el organismo se vaya equilibrando poco a poco.

Y otra opción es como dice Malditos Bastardos que cuando no la ven se esté poniendo ciega a comer cosas ricas, también es un clásico en estas cosas. En ese caso déjala a su libre abeldrío porque es un caso perdido.

Yo como no la conozco ni aseguro ni descarto nada solo te digo las opciones.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (31 Ago 2017)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> Probé la dieta low carb con algún ayuno y me funcionó muy bien. Se lo comenté a mi suegra que tiene obesidad y está muy interesada en adelgazar y las dietas no le funcionan y acaba abandonandolas. Nunca ha comido demasiado mal pero engorda muy fácil y sí que solía picar mucho entre horas o mientras cocinaba (es ama de casa).
> El caso es que lleva un mes siguiendo estrictamente la dieta, sin probar NADA de azucar ni pan, ni cereal de ningun tipo, comiendo verdura cocinada super limpia y proteina y grasa. Perdió 2 kg la primera semana pero luego la bajada está siendo pírrica.
> Yo sin ser tan estricto he bajado muchísimo y a ella como que no le afecta igual. He leido mas atras que hay mujeres a las que esta dieta no les va tan bien o no les hace tanto efecto.
> ...




como la entiendo


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (31 Ago 2017)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> Probé la dieta low carb con algún ayuno y me funcionó muy bien. Se lo comenté a mi suegra que tiene obesidad y está muy interesada en adelgazar y las dietas no le funcionan y acaba abandonandolas. Nunca ha comido demasiado mal pero engorda muy fácil y sí que solía picar mucho entre horas o mientras cocinaba (es ama de casa).
> El caso es que lleva un mes siguiendo estrictamente la dieta, sin probar NADA de azucar ni pan, ni cereal de ningun tipo, comiendo verdura cocinada super limpia y proteina y grasa. Perdió 2 kg la primera semana pero luego la bajada está siendo pírrica.
> Yo sin ser tan estricto he bajado muchísimo y a ella como que no le afecta igual. He leido mas atras que hay mujeres a las que esta dieta no les va tan bien o no les hace tanto efecto.
> ...



Para estar en cetosis continua tendría que consumir menos de 30 gramos de hidratos al día, y considerando que la verdura ya lleva algo, es muy fácil salirse de cetosis.

No sé si controla las macros, pero le iría bien hincharse a grasas, mínimo un 60% de grasa en la ingesta. Si come mucha proteína, la transforma en glucosa y es como si se alimentara con hidratos. 

De momento, tampoco tendría que probar ni leche (produce picos de insulina, mejor nata líquida), ni yogures (como mucho griego natural sin azúcar), ni fruta, y que la verdura no sea nada que lleve patata, ni zanahoria, ni guisantes, etc. El café que sea natural, no mezcla, y mucho menos de cápsulas o de máquina.

Y aunque nadie sigue este consejo, comprad tiras que miran las cetonas (cetosis). Si lo estás haciendo bien las tiras reactivas serán positivas. Si introduces algún alimento nuevo y sales de cetosis, ya sabes que es lo que te está fastidiando, con "j", la dieta.


----------



## sada (31 Ago 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> En mi caso, cuando estaba perdiendo peso, noté que las temporadas en las que más comía era en las que más adelgazaba. Creo que las mujeres venimos de hacer 50.000 dietas y no estamos acostumbradas a comer el volumen de comida necesario y además tampoco estamos acostumbradas a comer alto en grasas.
> De todas formas paciencia. Solo lleva un mes de dieta. A mi me llevó bastantes meses bajar y además haciendo ejercicio. Su sistema hormonal tiene que volver a ajustarse asi como restaurar la microbiota intestinal... eso lleva tiempo.



que desayunabas y comías??


----------



## lost_77 (31 Ago 2017)

globos dijo:


> Unos contras de la dieta expuesta, alergia producida por la ingesta de almendras crudas con piel y aceite de coco en crudo, una semana con urticaria y seguimos, incluso con antihistamínico se nota, baja un montón pero sigue el picorcillo latente.:´(
> 
> Adiós aceite de coco, adiós almendras.



Nada es bueno para todo el mundo, a darle al aceite de oliva, mejor. 
Cuanto tiempo ha pasado desde que empezaste a tomarlo?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Ago 2017)

globos dijo:


> Llevo un mes con aceite de coco a cucharadas, sin notar ningún problema aparente ( ahora sé que tenía, y tengo, los antebrazos con granos rojos, a los que no di importancia por creer que era vasodilatación provocada por el consumo de ajo crudo :fiufiu: ), cuando incluí en la dieta almendras crudas con piel (una semana) se disparó la urticaria el día de mayor consumo de las mismas, para posteriormente comprobar que el aceite de coco también lo provoca, días después de abandonar las almendras.
> 
> Por otro lado las nueces me producen asma leve.
> 
> ...



Mi consejo es que te hagas las pruebas y vayas descartando con el médico, nunca se sabe...


----------



## MAUSER (31 Ago 2017)

globos dijo:


> Unos contras de la dieta expuesta, alergia producida por la ingesta de almendras crudas con piel y aceite de coco en crudo, una semana con urticaria y seguimos, incluso con antihistamínico se nota, baja un montón pero sigue el picorcillo latente.:´(
> 
> Adiós aceite de coco, adiós almendras.



A mi el aceite de coco me sube los trigliceridos cosa mala si abuso. 

Comprobado con análisis... 200 salieron y un mes sin comer 55. Y digestiones menos pesadas.

Sin embargo los huevos no me afectan, es mas me suben el HDL


----------



## Patricia S. (1 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> que desayunabas y comías??



Normalmente lo que hago es un plan de comidas para un dia y lo repito durante varias semanas. Se que suena aburrido comer lo mismo en plan 'sota, caballo y rey' todos los dias pero es como mejor me las he apañado para saber que alimentos me vienen mejor o peor, manejar cantidades y porque es lo que menos me lleva de hacer y pensar (no ando muy sobrada de tiempo).

Desde los inicios de los tiempos desayuno siempre 4 o 5 huevos enteros en tortilla, con espinacas y champiñones. Ultimamente me hago una especie de batido con coco rallado, cacao, canela y bebida de almendras sin azúcar. Si quieres endulzarlo, un poco de eritritol o xylitol está bien. Otras veces he desayunado junto con la tortilla atún, mejillones en lata al natural... este tipo de cosas.

Para comer siempre llevo al trabajo una ensalada con 100gr de aceitunas, algunos pepinillos y 250gr de aguacate. Tambien me traigo algo de carne que suele variar en función del mes. Ultimamente estoy comiendo lomo a la plancha o ternera o jamón serrano (unos 100 gr). Unos 200gr de pimiento rojo en ensalada y un huevo o una lata de atún pequeña. De postre 50gr de frutos secos (almendras y nueces).

Voy a entrenar de tarde asi que un ratito antes me como patatas cocidas con sal y aceite de oliva.

Para cenar siempre unos 300gr de coliflor o brocoli o esparragos o coles o alcachofas. Unos 200gr de pescado tipo salmón, trucha o sardinas. Todo cocinado con AOVE. Si me quedo con algo de gusa, cosa que no suele pasar, algunos frutos secos más y listo.


----------



## sada (1 Sep 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Normalmente lo que hago es un plan de comidas para un dia y lo repito durante varias semanas. Se que suena aburrido comer lo mismo en plan 'sota, caballo y rey' todos los dias pero es como mejor me las he apañado para saber que alimentos me vienen mejor o peor, manejar cantidades y porque es lo que menos me lleva de hacer y pensar (no ando muy sobrada de tiempo).
> 
> Desde los inicios de los tiempos desayuno siempre 4 o 5 huevos enteros en tortilla, con espinacas y champiñones. Ultimamente me hago una especie de batido con coco rallado, cacao, canela y bebida de almendras sin azúcar. Si quieres endulzarlo, un poco de eritritol o xylitol está bien. Otras veces he desayunado junto con la tortilla atún, mejillones en lata al natural... este tipo de cosas.
> 
> ...



fantástico. lo de desayunar tantos huevos uff no me entran.el batido es muy buena idea, tendré q probarlo


----------



## Patricia S. (1 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> fantástico. lo de desayunar tantos huevos uff no me entran.el batido es muy buena idea, tendré q probarlo



Puedes empezar con uno o dos huevos y a medida que va pasando el tiempo y te vas acostumbrando metes alguno mas u otro alimento. A mi al principio me costó comer tanta comida. Si por mi hubiera sido no hubiera comido al principio ni una tercera parte de lo que como ahora. Es cuestión de ir abriendo el apetito poco a poco.


----------



## sada (1 Sep 2017)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Puedes empezar con uno o dos huevos y a medida que va pasando el tiempo y te vas acostumbrando metes alguno mas u otro alimento. A mi al principio me costó comer tanta comida. Si por mi hubiera sido no hubiera comido al principio ni una tercera parte de lo que como ahora. Es cuestión de ir abriendo el apetito poco a poco.



el problema es que desayuno y como en el trabajo, y llevarme una tortilla y comerla fria es que aggg no me apetece nada.
hoy traje café+cacao 0+leche de almendra+ nata. calentito en un termo y unas rodajas de salami.
de comer grelos y chorizo casero cocido.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2017)

La Meteo que viene: CONGRESO EUROPEO CARDIOLOGIA EN BARCELONA: SON LOS CARBOHIRATOS Y NO LAS GRASAS LOS CAUSANTES DE LAS ENFERMEDADES CARDIOVASCULARES

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 12:37 ----------

Que en un congreso de cardiólogos se empiecen a decir estas cosas es un cambio de nivel, el paradigma cambiando ya... A la vista de lo que YA están diciendo los cardiólogos y a la vista de que no existían las pruebas científicas para la teoría lipídica de los eventos cardiovasculares pienso que *ALGUIEN DEBERÍA, AHORA MISMO, DE ESTAR SIENDO JUZGADO JUDICIALMENTE POR CRÍMENES CONTRA LA SALUD!!!*


----------



## Gago (1 Sep 2017)

A mí hacer la dieta sin harinas me estriñe muchísimo, no sé por qué. Para mí es el principal problema para seguirla a rajatabla. He probado con semillas de lino pero da igual. Lo normal en mí es ir al baño mínimo una vez al día, casi siempre 2. Al despertarme y Por la tarde. Deje la dieta estricta porque no tenía ganas de comer y no podía ir al baño. Sé que es buena dieta y me gustaría seguirla sin estos problemas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2017)

Gago dijo:


> A mí hacer la dieta sin harinas me estriñe muchísimo, no sé por qué. Para mí es el principal problema para seguirla a rajatabla. He probado con semillas de lino pero da igual. Lo normal en mí es ir al baño mínimo una vez al día, casi siempre 2. Al despertarme y Por la tarde. Deje la dieta estricta porque no tenía ganas de comer y no podía ir al baño. Sé que es buena dieta y me gustaría seguirla sin estos problemas.



Creo que va implícito en el proceso de adaptación, a mí me ocurrió al principio y mi teoría es que tu cuerpo está recibiendo lo que necesita y que no le dabas desde hacía mucho tiempo, o casi nunca, y lo está aprovechando casi todo, es decir, necesitas ir menos al baño. Con el tiempo todo vuelve a la normalidad, pero ni por el forro vas a ir al baño tanto como cuando basbas tu dieta en harinas. En mi caso es muchíiiiiiiisimo menos, y ya no sé lo que es una diarrea.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Sep 2017)

Os comento lo más brevemente que pueda:

Llevo año y medio desayunando esto:

1 huevo frito, 2 tiras de bacon de 3 mm grosor y un par de trozos de pechuga pollo con pan rallado y medio tomate natural en trocitos, a lo que añado un batido consistente en agua + mantequilla + cacao puro + leche coco 75% + canela ceylan.

A veces por no repetir tanto lo cambio por: huevos cocidos, tortilla, bonito en aceite. Y el batido siempre.

Para las comidas, soy muy carnívoro y me gusta empanar mucho, por eso que bajo muy despacio de peso.

También es cierto que en este año y medio, me he concedido demasiados escarceos a base de chocolate con porras, algún bollo que otro y esas guarrerías que todos sabemos que no hay que tocar, aún así he mantenido el peso en buena tendencia.

Mido 163 y pesaba casi 80 Kgs, conseguí bajar hasta 71 subiendo después a 74 y ahí me estanqué hasta que me he puesto otra vez en serio hace 10 días y me he quitado totalmente las galguerías. 

Os voy a indicar resultados de análisis de hace año y medio comparados con los de hace una semana para que podamos comentar los cambios:

glucosa basal ——> 82 ——> 83 (Min-Max recom. 74-100) 
*acido urico* ——> 6,66 ——> 8,46 (Min-Max recom. 3,5-7,2) 
urea sangre ——> 32,2 ——> 32,4 (Min-Max recom. 12,8-42,8) 
creatinina sangre ——> 0,79 ——> 0,86 (Min-Max recom. 0,9-1,3) 
Hierro ——> 88 ——> 104 (Min-Max recom. 65-175) 
Ferritina ——> 333 ——> 163 (Min-Max recom. 20-300) 
GPT Alanina Aminotransferasa ——> 31 ——> 23 (Min-Max recom. 1-50) 
*GGT* Gammaglutamil transferasa ——> 198 ——> 117 (Min-Max recom. 0-55) (no bebo ni he bebido nunca nada de alcohol).
Creatina Kinasa ——> 56 ——> 125 (Min-Max recom. 0-171) 
*Colesterol Total* ——> 272 ——> 301 (Min-Max recom. <200) 
Triglicéridos ——> 113 ——> 90 (Min-Max recom. 74-100) 
Colesterol HDL ——> 51 ——> 50 (Min-Max recom. 40-60) 
*Colesterol LDL* ——> 198 ——> 233 (Min-Max recom. <110) 
*Riesgo lipídico* ——> 5,3 ——> 6 (Min-Max recom. 3,5-5) 
Ácido Fólico ——> 3,3 ——> 9 (Min-Max recom. 3-30) 
Vitamina B12 ——> 315 ——> 207 (Min-Max recom. 180-970) 

Como podeis ver he mejorado en todo excepto en ácido úrico y colesterol LDL.

¿Alguien sabe a qué se puede deber las GGT altas si no bebo alcohol ni tengo problemas de hígado?

Por otro lado acabo de comprarme un glucómetro para medir antes y después de cada comida y comprobar lo que me sube la glucosa ——> disparo de insulina ——> grasa en la panza.

No imaginaba que el arroz diera tal subidón (de 91 a 154 mg/dL), así que lo tengo desterrado por un tiempo.

Bueno, pues eso, que esta forma de alimentarse funciona si hay voluntad, comes todo lo que quieras en grasas y carnes y no se engorda.


----------



## lost_77 (1 Sep 2017)

Hola, la ggt tengo entendido que tiene que ver con algún posible problema biliar, tóxicos, medicamentos ( por ejemplo el alcohol como dices la suele subir). El medico no te ha comentado nada?


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Sep 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Hola, la ggt tengo entendido que tiene que ver con algún posible problema biliar, tóxicos, medicamentos ( por ejemplo el alcohol como dices la suele subir). El medico no te ha comentado nada?



Si te cuento lo que me prohibe comer y lo que me recomienda en una fotocopia, tela...tela... eso respecto al colesterol.

Para el ácido úrico otra fotocopia que ya tienen preparada.

Y respecto al GGT no me ha recomendado ni mu.
Repito, ni he bebido nunca, ni me medico, ni me he puesto amarillo, así que no sé de qué cojones se puede tratar lo del gammaglutamil transferasa, aunque me ha bajado bastante de un análisis a otro, pero sigue alto.


----------



## Zoidberg (1 Sep 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> ...
> 
> No imaginaba que el arroz diera tal subidón (de 91 a 154 mg/dL), así que lo tengo desterrado por un tiempo.
> ...



¿Arroz recién hecho, o refrigerado y recalentado? Se dice que el almidón retrógrado del arroz que se ha dejado enfriar aporta a este un índice glucémico notablemente menor.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 19:19 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ... Con el tiempo todo vuelve a la normalidad, pero ni por el forro vas a ir al baño tanto como cuando basbas tu dieta en harinas. En mi caso es muchíiiiiiiisimo menos, y ya no sé lo que es una diarrea.



Yo también doy fe de esto. Sigo sentándome en el trono con regularidad Sheldoniana, como antes, pero cuando mi alimentación incluía cereales en general aquello era siempre una masa blandurria e informe. Desde que dejé harinas y demás el producto es compacto y consistente, cada vez.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Creo que va implícito en el proceso de adaptación, a mí me ocurrió al principio y mi teoría es que tu cuerpo está recibiendo lo que necesita y que no le dabas desde hacía mucho tiempo, o casi nunca, y lo está aprovechando casi todo, es decir, necesitas ir menos al baño. Con el tiempo todo vuelve a la normalidad, pero ni por el forro vas a ir al baño tanto como cuando basbas tu dieta en harinas. En mi caso es muchíiiiiiiisimo menos, y ya no sé lo que es una diarrea.



Una observacion que no se si es la del otro forero. Si meteis suficiente verdura y MUCHA grasa es imposible ir extreñido.

Ahi lo dejo.


----------



## Gago (1 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Una observacion que no se si es la del otro forero. Si meteis suficiente verdura y MUCHA grasa es imposible ir extreñido.
> 
> Ahi lo dejo.



La verdad es que comía muchos frutos secos, almendras, creo que por ahí ha podido venir el problema. Empezare la dieta otra vez, sin frutos secos, tirare más de manzanas a ver que tal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Sep 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Os comento lo más brevemente que pueda:
> 
> Llevo año y medio desayunando esto:
> 
> ...



Asi a bote pronto me da que estas haciendo una dieta hiperproteica.

Lo mismo me equivoco pero me da que la verdura no te gusta mucho y es la pata del banco que te falta.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 21:40 ----------




Gago dijo:


> La verdad es que comía muchos frutos secos, almendras, creo que por ahí ha podido venir el problema. Empezare la dieta otra vez, sin frutos secos, tirare más de manzanas a ver que tal.



Frutos secos ningun problema pero fibra de verdad tienen las verduras y regadas de aceite de oliva que es la mejor grasa de la que disponemos.

Si me nombras la manzana como verdura mal vamos jajaja. Brocoli, col, coliflor, acelgas, espinacas, alcachofas, etc, y haras muñecos de barro como un campeon. Me da que no te van mucho y ahi tienes el bloqueo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (2 Sep 2017)

En "qué me pasa doctor" (nova) hoy han hablado de la obesidad. 

Como dato curioso, que por lo menos yo no sabía, es que hay muy pocos endocrinólogos en comparación a otras especialidades, aunque ya se considera la obesidad como epidemia. 

Sanidad, en vez de aumentar el número de endocrinólogos durante los últimos 25 años (actualmente X2 de obesidad infantil, X3 en adultos que hace un cuarto de siglo), ha derivado diabetes, obesidad y otras enfermedades "sencillas" a médicos de familia y ginecólogos , y solo llegan al endocrinólogo los que tienen enfermedades "más" graves como tener tocada la tiroides. 

Y lo que recetan para tratar la obesidad: bupropion y naltrexona. La naltrexona es lo que se daba a los adictos a la heroína, porqué la adicción a "la comida" (para mí azúcar) utiliza los mismos mecanismos de recompensa que las drogas duras... ::

Modo conspiranoico ON: No sólo nos meten azúcar en todas las comidas y nos vuelven adictos, enfermamos, si no que encima nos limitan el acceso a un especialista para curarnos.

Por lo demás, nada nuevo. La causas de la obesidad son sedentarismo y aporte calórico. Se mide según el IMC : :. Continúan insistiendo en disminuir la grasa en la dieta y matarte a hacer ejercicio... ::


----------



## Lausengier (2 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> En "qué me pasa doctor" (nova) hoy han hablado de la obesidad.
> 
> Como dato curioso, que por lo menos yo no sabía, es que hay muy pocos endocrinólogos en comparación a otras especialidades, aunque ya se considera la obesidad como epidemia.
> 
> ...



Ya te digo yo que el endocrino no es garantía de nada...:8::8:


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (2 Sep 2017)

Lausengier dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que el endocrino no es garantía de nada...:8::8:



Lo malo es que el especialista endocrino que han llevado continuaba diciendo que las grasas son malas y que solo se considera el IMC para determinar la obesidad... ::

Cualquier forero que participe medianamente en este hilo tiene más conocimientos de fisiología que ese endocrinólogo. 

Mi mujer tuvo suerte con una endocrina que la asesoró (los hidratos son veneno, literal) y desde entonces está curada de resistencia a la insulina y síndrome de ovarios poliquísticos.


----------



## sada (3 Sep 2017)

Ayer tuve comida familiar no toque pan ni patatas pero si postre como todos y hoy tengo un mono de azúcar


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (3 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> Ayer tuve comida familiar no toque pan ni patatas pero si postre como todos y hoy tengo un mono de azúcar



Tienes que ser fuerte. Un adicto lo es toda su vida.

A veces tomo bastante azúcar, navidades y tal, que no te voy a negar que lo disfruto como un enano, pero después me da la sensación que estoy intoxicado (mareos, arcadas, dolor de estómago, etc.) y con un mono brutal de más azúcar... No me compensa.


----------



## Reztnem Zenemix (3 Sep 2017)

Vamos a ver, tocinetes. Los gordinflas que buscáis dietas mágicas para poder seguir comiendo como cerdos durante todo el día sin acabar dando pena y asco a vuestro círculo social y a vosotros mismos, buscáis un imposible.
*
Consejo que vale diez hilos de alimentación y veinte libros de nutrición:* Come lo que te salga de los cojones una vez al día o una vez cada dos días y ponte a levantar hierros en el gym como un puto neandertal congestionando fibras hasta llegar al fallo muscular. Verás como adelgazas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Sep 2017)

Reztnem Zenemix dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tocinetes. Los gordinflas que buscáis dietas mágicas para poder seguir comiendo como cerdos durante todo el día sin acabar dando pena y asco a vuestro círculo social y a vosotros mismos, buscáis un imposible.
> *
> Consejo que vale diez hilos de alimentación y veinte libros de nutrición:* Come lo que te salga de los cojones una vez al día o una vez cada dos días y ponte a levantar hierros en el gym como un puto neandertal congestionando fibras hasta llegar al fallo muscular. Verás como adelgazas.



El subnormal de las 23h llega a su hora para decir sus subnormalidades propias de un ser inculto, paleto y zafio, que dudo que sepa leer sin vocalizar y mucho menos hilar un argumento detrás de otro...


----------



## piru (3 Sep 2017)

Reztnem Zenemix dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tocinetes. Los gordinflas que buscáis dietas mágicas para poder seguir comiendo como cerdos durante todo el día sin acabar dando pena y asco a vuestro círculo social y a vosotros mismos, buscáis un imposible.
> *
> Consejo que vale diez hilos de alimentación y veinte libros de nutrición:* Come lo que te salga de los cojones una vez al día o una vez cada dos días y ponte a levantar hierros en el gym como un puto neandertal congestionando fibras hasta llegar al fallo muscular. Verás como adelgazas.



Como por ejemplo:


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Sep 2017)

Ya sabéis, según saber vivir, el aceite de girasol es bueno, margarina buena, mantequilla mala, aceite de coco mala, zumo bueno y estatinas buenas.

Que lo dice un medico con mas años que mas alpargatas de cristo y una nutricionista


----------



## luiso350 (4 Sep 2017)

No pienso leerme 1000 páginas. Lo dejo por aquí:

Un macroestudio alerta sobre los riesgos de comer poca grasa y muchos carbohidratos


----------



## walda (4 Sep 2017)

Sí, ya se ha comentado por aquí el estudio PURE


----------



## sada (4 Sep 2017)

El entrenador de las famosas te da las claves para perder esos malditos 5 kilos de más


----------



## Gorguera (4 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> El entrenador de las famosas te da las claves para perder esos malditos 5 kilos de más



Claro, para adelgazar hay que "tomar alimentos con pocas calorías: cereales, arroz, patatas y legumbres, alimentos que dan energía" y "tener cuidado con el salchichón" y "comer 5 veces al día"

Otro que no se entera de misa ni la mitad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Sep 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> No pienso leerme 1000 páginas. Lo dejo por aquí:
> 
> Un macroestudio alerta sobre los riesgos de comer poca grasa y muchos carbohidratos



Las conclusiones del estudio son brutales.

Ya pueden empezar a cambiar el chip los nutriciolistos y bastantes organismos de salud publica.

En el articulo habla de la American Heart Association que ultimamente esta dando la brasa con las grasas saturadas de nuevo. Se ve que ven peligrar el chiringuito.

Por mucha mierda que quieran meter las mentiras ya no hay quien las tape. Preparemonos para lo que viene ahora en forma de batalla de la industria alimentaria.


----------



## Gumersindo (4 Sep 2017)

Revés a la nutrición: dietas altas en grasa, menos mortalidad

La guerra de la nutrición continúa, y somos testigos de un nuevo estudio que promete remover y mucho las cabezas de los nutricionistas. ¿Es mejor consumir más o menos proteína? ¿Y qué hay de las grasas y los hidratos de carbono? Mientras nadie parece ponerse de acuerdo, un nuevo estudio publicado en The Lancet sugiere que se revisen las pautas nutricionales, ya que las dietas altas en grasa poseen una menor mortalidad que las altas en carbohidratos. Si es que hubiere un nuevo consenso, habría que darle una vuelta a la pirámide nutricional, que asegura que lo primordial a la hora de comer es pan, patatas, pasta, cereales o arroz, por encima incluso de verduras y hortalizas.

De hecho, los autores del estudio ya pone de manifiesto las pocas certezas que tiene la nutrición de hoy en día: “La relación entre los macronutrientes y las enfermedades cardiovasculares y la mortalidad es controvertida. La mayoría de los datos disponibles son de poblaciones europeas y norteamericanas donde el exceso de nutrición es más probable, por lo que su aplicabilidad a otras poblaciones no está clara”, dicen.

Para la investigación, participaron 135.335 individuos de entre 35 y 70 años de edad provenientes de 18 países distintos, y el seguimiento medio que se les hizo fue de 7,4 años. Se evaluaron las asociaciones entre consumo de carbohidratos, grasa total y cada tipo de grasa con enfermedad cardiovascular y mortalidad total.

Durante el seguimiento, documentaron 5796 muertes y 4784 eventos de enfermedad cardiovascular. La mayor ingesta de carbohidratos se asoció con un mayor riesgo de mortalidad total, y la ingesta de grasa total y de cada tipo de grasa se asoció con un menor riesgo de mortalidad total. Una mayor ingesta de grasas saturadas se asoció con menor riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular. La grasa total y las grasas saturadas e insaturadas no se asociaron significativamente con el riesgo de infarto de miocardio o mortalidad por enfermedades cardiovasculares.

Sin duda, este estudio pone de manifiesto lo equivocados que hemos estado durante décadas con las grasas, culpándolas injustamente de provocar colesterol alto y mayores riesgos para la salud. De hecho, los autores del estudio proponen que “las pautas dietéticas globales deberían reconsiderarse en base a los resultados”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2017)

Interesante entrevista:

La Meteo que viene: TENGO EL COLESTEROL ALTO. ¿DEBO TOMAR ESTATINAS DOCTOR? Probablemente no. Dr. Aseem Malhotra Cardiólogo UK


----------



## Lausengier (5 Sep 2017)

El patrón HDL bajo, Triglicéridos altos y glicemia en ayunas al límite se repite muchísimo en los pacientes. Todos estos pacientes están cortados por el mismo patrón, grasa corporal abdominal, por dentro y por fuera. Son pacientes con antecedentes familiares de diabetes( difícilmente alguien se escapa de tener algún antecedente).
El estudio PURE es contundente y la evidencia también. Hay que cambiar los hábitos de la población de manera radical.


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2017)

Ayer hice una compra grande del mes, y mucha gente (incluida la cajera) estaba flipando. Se veía en sus caras. Una chiquilla de detrás, con sus actimel, su pasta sin gluten, su pan de avena y sus ensaladas sanisimas no daba crédito la pobre. :XX::abajo:

Carne de cerdo, de vaca, panceta, faja, chorizo potente, huevos, patatacas..... la gente tiene tan interiorizado el discurso antigrasas que cuando ve a alguien normal comprar eso a mansalva, se cortocircuitan. Me acuerdo hace poco en el supercor, una pareja de perrroflauters que ya tendrían unos 40 años los dos, me miraban con cara de desprecio absoluto. Deberían de ser animalistas o alguna chorrada parecida. Luego les ves a ellos, delgaduchos, sin energía, muy pálidos, serían veganos o algo parecido. Dan realmente pena, pero ellos están convencidos que están haciendo un bien a la humanidad solo por alimentarse con plantas y eliminar por completo la grasa animal. Lo que están haciendo es joderse la salud ellos mismos y sembrar futuros problemas nutricionales, solo por el odio irracional a la grasa.

Por mi parte yo sigo siguiendo más o menos la paleo (a mi modo y a mi ritmo, no en plan talibán) y físicamente solo mejoro. Si como paleo solo necesito comer una vez al día, si como otra cosa, ya se nota la anomalía y empieza el caos nutricional. 5 o 6 días a la semana como como hay que comer. El fin de semana lo tomo como un breakout, y como mierda de todo tipo y me relajo. Me da mucha pereza cocinar y suelo comprar comida preparada, pizzas o similares.

En este foro se suele hablar mucho de los beneficios biológicos y fisiológicos pero poco de los psicológicos de eliminar azúcares y carbos. Estaría bien que alguien más experimentado aportase algo de luz. En mi opinión, psicológicamente me siento con más vigor, más en paz, menos ansioso por las cosas, menos estrés diario. Después de ir al gym en ayunas y tomarme mi panceta de cerdo, mis huevos y mis tomates naturales acompañado de un buen zumo natural, es una experiencia increíble, muy cercana al nirvana.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Sep 2017)

Ayer estuve hablando con un amigo mío. Médico endocrinólogo, le sobran fácil 15 o 20 kg. De vez en cuando intenta adelgazar, con ningún éxito. De hecho, poco a poco, cada año está un poquito más gordo. 

Pues bien, me estuvo preguntando que cómo hacía yo para estar tan en forma. Que si me mataba a hacer deporte. Lo de siempre, pese a que ya he discutido con él por la teoría del balance energético. Nada. Todo le da igual. Simplemente no me escucha. Tiene una convicción profundamente irracional (por no justificada) en contar calorías y aplicar las tablas de gasto teórico, y cuadrarlo todo muy bonito. Eso sí: la grasa es veneno. 

A la vista están los resultados. Y sus pacientes, supongo que igual. Lo curioso de este tema es que no parece escucharme, o bien no parece comprenderme. El asunto me preocupa bastante. Quiero decir, si eres endocrino, ¿tan difícil es entender, por ejemplo, la diferencia entre el estado hormonal de lipólisis y el de lipogénesis? ¿Es tan difícil entender el papel del cortisol? Pues nada, sigue en sus trece.

Digo que me preocupa, ya que YO sí soy capaz de entender los fundamentos de la teoría del balance energético. Los entiendo, los critico y formulo hipótesis alternativas. Pero este amigo mío, sencillamente no parece capaz de asimilar los fundamentos -erróneos o no- de lo que le digo. No casa con su paradigma, lo desprecia, lo ignora.

Este asunto va a acabar con mi salud mental. ¿Cómo se puede ser tan retrasado? En fin.


----------



## sada (5 Sep 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ayer estuve hablando con un amigo mío. Médico endocrinólogo, le sobran fácil 15 o 20 kg. De vez en cuando intenta adelgazar, con ningún éxito. De hecho, poco a poco, cada año está un poquito más gordo.
> 
> Pues bien, me estuvo preguntando que cómo hacía yo para estar tan en forma. Que si me mataba a hacer deporte. Lo de siempre, pese a que ya he discutido con él por la teoría del balance energético. Nada. Todo le da igual. Simplemente no me escucha. Tiene una convicción profundamente irracional (por no justificada) en contar calorías y aplicar las tablas de gasto teórico, y cuadrarlo todo muy bonito. Eso sí: la grasa es veneno.
> 
> ...



y quien va a un endocrino gordo?


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (5 Sep 2017)

Creo que lo que le pasa a tu amigo es que es incapaz de aceptar que ha sido engañado todos estos años, que su trabajo lo ha hecho y lo hace mal.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> En este foro se suele hablar mucho de los beneficios biológicos y fisiológicos pero poco de los psicológicos de eliminar azúcares y carbos.



Llevo más de 3 años con épocas de dieta cetogénica, épocas de LCHF, y a veces me la salto para socializar. Cuando como fuera de casa me adapto a lo que hay si no se puede elegir. 

Cuando estoy en cetosis creo que lo definiría como claridad y estabilidad mental. Siempre he hecho deporte y el chute de endorfinas se nota, pero cuando seguía la dieta mediterránea no tenía la cabeza tan despejada, además de que se me han quitado el 99,9% de las migrañas que me producían el 100% de mi malhumor. ::


----------



## 999999999 (5 Sep 2017)

De lo que leo aquí:

- Muchos burbujeros son obesos o al menos gordos, yo nunca lo he sido
- Muchos tienen problemas de salud previos complementarios. Migrañas?, azucar, dolor de espalda...

Por eso creo que a poco que mejoren su dieta notan tanta mejoría.

Yo es que flipo con eso de no comer casi carbohidratos de pan, pasta y cereales

Tuve que hacer régimen hace poco, y siguiendo eso me quedé hecho mierda...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ayer estuve hablando con un amigo mío. Médico endocrinólogo, le sobran fácil 15 o 20 kg. De vez en cuando intenta adelgazar, con ningún éxito. De hecho, poco a poco, cada año está un poquito más gordo.
> 
> Pues bien, me estuvo preguntando que cómo hacía yo para estar tan en forma. Que si me mataba a hacer deporte. Lo de siempre, pese a que ya he discutido con él por la teoría del balance energético. Nada. Todo le da igual. Simplemente no me escucha. Tiene una convicción profundamente irracional (por no justificada) en contar calorías y aplicar las tablas de gasto teórico, y cuadrarlo todo muy bonito. Eso sí: la grasa es veneno.
> 
> ...



Tengo algún amigo así, muy inteligente en apariencia, pero que lo único que hace es seguir todo lo que le dicen desde arriba, y mira con desprecio a quién se sale de la norma... ya ha perdido la vesícula... espero que me haga caso!

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 17:33 ----------




Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> Creo que lo que le pasa a tu amigo es que es incapaz de aceptar que ha sido engañado todos estos años, que su trabajo lo ha hecho y lo hace mal.



Has dado en el clavo, es tal cual dices:


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> De lo que leo aquí:
> 
> - Muchos burbujeros son obesos o al menos gordos, yo nunca lo he sido
> - Muchos tienen problemas de salud previos complementarios. Migrañas?, azucar, dolor de espalda...
> ...



Yo soy cuerpoescombro, corro 8 km al día, y muchos fines de semana por montaña. El único problema que he tenido hasta ahora (37 tacos) son unas migrañas del copón, que las achaco a bajón de glucosa en sangre, porqué ahora nunca tengo... Y durante estos 3 años con dieta cetogénica, he conseguido pillar casi 3 kilos de músculo.

Y me gustaría saber como de "bien" hacías la dieta para quedarte hecho mierda... ::


----------



## Indignado (5 Sep 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> En este foro se suele hablar mucho de los beneficios biológicos y fisiológicos pero poco de los psicológicos de eliminar azúcares y carbos. Estaría bien que alguien más experimentado aportase algo de luz. En mi opinión, psicológicamente me siento con más vigor, más en paz, menos ansioso por las cosas, menos estrés diario.



- Mas deseo sexual 

- Mas reflejos 

-Mas ganas de colgar políticos corruptos y traidores , alimentar con cereales a la población es una forma de evitar revueltas.


----------



## 999999999 (5 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Yo soy cuerpoescombro, corro 8 km al día, y muchos fines de semana por montaña. El único problema que he tenido hasta ahora (37 tacos) son unas migrañas del copón, que las achaco a bajón de glucosa en sangre, porqué ahora nunca tengo... Y durante estos 3 años con dieta cetogénica, he conseguido pillar casi 3 kilos de músculo.
> 
> Y me gustaría saber como de "bien" hacías la dieta para quedarte hecho mierda... ::



8 km al día a qué ritmo???

Cuanto pesas?

Casi 3kg de músculo? Y cómo sabes que no es grasa...?

Dejé gluten, leche, pan, legumbres, y comidas azucaradas

He bajado 6-7 kgs por el puto reflujo gástrico y me mantengo en 68,4 - 69,2 y de ahí no subo ni aunque quiera. Y yo antes pesaba 73-73-75 kgs ::

Yo no quiero estar cuespoescombro, yo quiero estar fuerte, 75-80 kg, sin pasarme, y con la dieta que proponeis faltan hidratos para entrenar y que no te de la pájara


----------



## boogie boom (5 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> 8 km al día a qué ritmo???
> 
> Cuanto pesas?
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver caradeotro. Aquí nadie ha dicho que se dejen los hidratos complétamente, y menos cuando te falta musculatura y además entrenas.
Lo que decimos es fuera harinas refinadas, azúcares y cereales sobre todo trigo (que el de ahora es basura sin quizás contar el de espelta), esto sirve para TODO EL MUNDO.

En tu caso claramente puedes ponerte, sobre todo en días de entrenamiento, fino a patatas, boniatos, arroz o frutas sin ningún problema. Eso te dará todo el glucógeno que necesitas, y no necesitas las demás porquerías.

Para un obeso es mejor dejar los hidratos simples por un tiempo hasta recobrar la resistencia a la insulina.

Por cristo, ¿tan difícil es de entender? De verdad que es desesperante.

Edit: 

También podrías comer legumbres, pero para el reflujo gástrico que se supone que tienes no creo que en principio sea lo más apropiado. Y en cuanto a la fruta algunas son más aconsejables que otras que pueden hacer daño. Pero por favor... ¿con reflujo gástrico y querer volver a la leche, harinas refinadas y azúcar?

La idiocia del ser humano no tiene límites.


----------



## 999999999 (5 Sep 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Vamos a ver caradeotro. Aquí nadie ha dicho que se dejen los hidratos complétamente, y menos cuando te falta musculatura y además entrenas.
> Lo que decimos es fuera harinas refinadas, azúcares y cereales sobre todo trigo (que el de ahora es basura sin quizás contar el de espelta), esto sirve para TODO EL MUNDO.
> 
> En tu caso claramente puedes ponerte, sobre todo en días de entrenamiento, fino a patatas, boniatos, arroz o frutas sin ningún problema. Eso te dará todo el glucógeno que necesitas, y no necesitas las demás porquerías.
> ...



Vale, pero no me has contestado:

Peso?

Minutos / km???


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> - Mas deseo sexual
> 
> - Mas reflejos
> 
> -Mas ganas de colgar políticos corruptos y traidores , alimentar con cereales a la población es una forma de evitar revueltas.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> 8 km al día a qué ritmo???
> 
> Cuanto pesas?
> 
> ...



Un apunte: el hilo se titula "Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?"

No sé si ves que nos estás dando la razón ::

Como te dicen más arriba, si entrenas duro y para colmo quieres ganar peso, mete hidratos coño. Pista: no hace falta que sean ni harinas, ni azúcar ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2017)

Una curiosidad, desde el último estudio publicado (destroyer total) no hemos visto asomar el hocico ni a sugus ni cormac ni cía...


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> 8 km al día a qué ritmo???
> 
> Cuanto pesas?
> 
> ...



Como estoy harto de dar datos te lo repito de forma conscisa...NO ES UNA DIETA BAJA EN HIDRATOS.

ES UNA DIETA BAJA EN MIERDA PROCESADA.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 23:19 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Una curiosidad, desde el último estudio publicado (destroyer total) no hemos visto asomar el hocico ni a sugus ni cormac ni cía...



Estan recogiendo a sus muertos y heridos para reorganizar su ejercito y volveran en octubre.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Sep 2017)

[youtube]aDB4p6jldfg[/youtube]

Próximamente publicará un vídeo sobre el ayuno intermitente.


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Una curiosidad, desde el último estudio publicado (destroyer total) no hemos visto asomar el hocico ni a sugus ni cormac ni cía...



Pero qué coño dices subnormalito. Si hacía ya tiempo que me despedí de el hilo. Ya te dije que me la pela lo que comais. Ya demostré con fotos de mi cuerpo y sólo supisteis balbucear "yo es que no hago abdominales", "yo es que soy mesomorfo", "a mí no me gusta poner fotos" y excusas baratas.
Que después de haber dado tanto por culo, resulta que todavía os sobraban kilos y tenéis que recurrir a no comer, aquí llamado ayuno. No me jodas, así de buena es la dieta que necesitas no comer para aproximarse a donde llegué yo hace tiempo.
Que sino manteneis baja la insulina subís cuatro kilos en pocos días.
¿No será que cojea algo?
Por mí te pueden seguir dando por culo. Ya os avisó Elmastonto de los problemas que os van a venir.
Uuuh!!!
Te lo vuelvo a repetir ¿vas a subir una foto tuya? ¿O vas a venir con la excusa de para que te pajees como si fuéramos subnormales?

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 00:30 ----------




999999999 dijo:


> De lo que leo aquí:
> 
> - Muchos burbujeros son obesos o al menos gordos, yo nunca lo he sido
> - Muchos tienen problemas de salud previos complementarios. Migrañas?, azucar, dolor de espalda...
> ...



Es igual que tengas 7.000 mensajes o lleves años en el foro. Sino comulgas con lo que dicen automáticamente eres un troll.
Yo hace tiempo que paso. Total ¿qué me importa?

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 00:47 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como estoy harto de dar datos te lo repito de forma conscisa...NO ES UNA DIETA BAJA EN HIDRATOS.
> 
> ES UNA DIETA BAJA EN MIERDA PROCESADA.
> 
> ...



Habló el increíble hombre que bajo 10 kilos de grasa y los subió de puro músculo desde un sofá :XX::XX::XX:
Ala a tomar por culo, que menudo troll estás tú hecho.
¿Unas fotillos? :XX:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2017)

Jejeje, ya sabía yo que invocándolos aparecerían, son como las meigas, haberlas haylas, y como las ventas de pan han bajado pues tienen más tiempo... ¿verdad cormac?
Fotitos dice... ahora mismo me descargo yo de internet las que quieras y te las pongo, ¿qué demuestra eso? absolutamente nada, en fin... 

Y luego lo de demostrar ¿qué? ¿es qué te pasas por el forro de los cojones el último estudio presentado en el congreso europeo de cardiólogos? Joder tío lo tuyo es muy fuerte eh? que ya te lo dicen los cardiólogos europeos, con su jeta y todo en el congreso, que estos no están publicando fotitos de la red eh?

Venga, Cormac, retrátate, dinos que tú sabes más que los congresistas cardiólogos de Barcelona, que me quiero reir:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## 999999999 (6 Sep 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Vamos a ver caradeotro. Aquí nadie ha dicho que se dejen los hidratos complétamente, y menos cuando te falta musculatura y además entrenas.
> Lo que decimos es fuera harinas refinadas, azúcares y cereales sobre todo trigo (que el de ahora es basura sin quizás contar el de espelta), esto sirve para TODO EL MUNDO.
> 
> En tu caso claramente puedes ponerte, sobre todo en días de entrenamiento, fino a patatas, boniatos, arroz o frutas sin ningún problema. Eso te dará todo el glucógeno que necesitas, y no necesitas las demás porquerías.
> ...



Indìcame tu pues para el reflujo cuales son, segun tu opinion, los alimentos adecuados, pues en cada sitio pone lo mismo...

Y por cierto que evades mis preguntas:

Cuanto pesas y mides?

En cuanto corres esos km? No es lo mismo un ritmo de 4' /km que 10'

Còmo sabes que lo ganado es musculo?

Gracias.

Si por 3era vez no respondes deducirè q ocultas la verdad.


----------



## Arian (6 Sep 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Y así he conocido yo a decenas.* Putos matasanos,* no lo entenderé jamás ¿cómo pueden ser tan obtusos?



Eso es lo que son muchos. Un médico que no sabe de nutrición no es un médico, es un malasanos, literal. Son gente que salieron hace años de la facultad donde no tenían inquietudes más que ser borregos y tener puesto bien pagado, y jamás se han salido de las mierdas que les recomienda la OMS. Ni investigar, ni informarse, ni usar la lógica... y pensar que en manos de muchos de estos está nuestra salud... 
Luego por otro lado te encuentras a otros que se informan de manera más independiente, que se forman...y te reconocen que antes recomendaban cosas que no eran correctas, y ves cómo se van actualizando y se puede dialogar con ellos de todo.
A mí un médico me dice que siga con los cereales refinados (si al menos recomienda integrales...) y que fuera todo tipo de grasas, y soy capaz de demandarle por ir contra mi salud. Malditos vendidos son muchos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> 8 km al día a qué ritmo???
> 
> Cuanto pesas?
> 
> ...



Unos 30-35 minutos (depende de si en llano o en pendiente). Y no corro más porqué no tengo tiempo. La mayoría de veces corro en cetosis, a veces incluso en ayunas. Eso sí, hasta que no llevas un par de meses keto-adaptado no es aconsejable hacer deporte en serio por el tema de las pájaras. Cuando llevas unas 4 semanas puedes empezar a hacer deporte ligero, subiendo de intensidad hasta saber donde está tu límite. 

Mido 1.83 y peso 78 kilos, antes pesaba 75 kilos. Lo del % de grasa lo puedes mirar en una báscula especial o con un plicómetro. No hay más secreto...

Y en este hilo la mayoría de gente dice de no comer procesados. Yo encima apuesto por no tomar nada que lleve mucha glucosa (ni patatas, ni fruta, etc.). El cuerpo entiende de macronutrientes, no del origen de esos macronutrientes. Cuando no tienes bajón de glucosa no te encuentras mal. Tu cuerpo crea desde la grasa justo la glucosa necesaria y no hace falta ingerirla en la dieta. 

Cuando estás en cetosis comes muchísima grasa y es muy fácil ingerir un excedente de calorías. En cetosis, el nivel de testosterona sube. El excedente de calorías y la testosterona ayuda a construir músculo.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2017)

ya he puesto aquí anteriormente que leí el libro de Pedro Grez que no es más que una recopilación de este sistema de alimentación lchf; escrito en español para el mercado chileno, por un ingeniero que estaba gordo y diabetico ya siguiendo mil dietas tradicionales y un día se puso a hacer lo contrario: comer grasa y dejar hidratos y ahora está a lo Richard Gere, recopiló todo en un libro y lo está petando en Chile.
pues bien hay varios grupos en face de gente que sigue esta aliementación y las bajadas son flipantes; y en poco tiempo. alucino con las fotos de la gente. son grupos muuuuy activos y a pesar del lenguaje y sus expresiones aprendo mucho.

pues bien paso a relataros el testimonio de una nutricionista chilena.
*Marta Pierattini Bustos 
Soy Nutricionista...a punto de jubilar..desde la adolescencia he hecho el regimen hipocalorico...lo he indicado a mis pacientes y nunca vi un resultado que fuera definitivo y jamas logre tener y mantener el peso que soñe.
Conocer el metodo Grez me provoco un tremendo conflicto....es lo contrario a lo que aprendi en la universidad con respecto al tratamiento de la obesidad...y me doy cuenta que durante toda mi vida profesional he hablado , educado y practicado algo que nunca fue una solucion al problema. Tampoco es facil socializar el tema en el medio en el cual trabajo, que triste es darse cuenta de esto y a la vez es el momento de empezar a hablar del cambio...Desde marzo que estoy formando parte de este grupo, empece a alimentarme de esta nueva forma y puedo decir que es una alimentacion muy amigable....sin hambre...agradable....con alimetos
naturales y ¡¡resultados¡¡¡ estoy en una momento en el que me siento muy bien con mi apariencia y mi salud.*


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Unos 30-35 minutos (depende de si en llano o en pendiente). Y no corro más porqué no tengo tiempo. La mayoría de veces corro en cetosis, a veces incluso en ayunas. Eso sí, hasta que no llevas un par de meses keto-adaptado no es aconsejable hacer deporte en serio por el tema de las pájaras. Cuando llevas unas 4 semanas puedes empezar a hacer deporte ligero, subiendo de intensidad hasta saber donde está tu límite.
> 
> Mido 1.83 y peso 78 kilos, antes pesaba 75 kilos. Lo del % de grasa lo puedes mirar en una báscula especial o con un plicómetro. No hay más secreto...
> 
> ...



Considero tus aportaciones valiosas y juiciosas.

Sin embargo, esta frase



> El cuerpo entiende de macronutrientes, no del origen de esos macronutrientes.



me parece, como mínimo, arriesgada. Y probablemente errónea. Por ejemplo, aquí se ha hablado de cómo la fructosa se procesa en el hígado, y cómo puede contribuir de manera independiente a la resistencia a la insulina. Y ojo, porque la fructosa NO ELEVA LA GLUCOSA EN SANGRE NI ESTIMULA LA SECRECIÓN DE INSULINA (cosa que la glucosa sí hace). Sin embargo, la fructosa es un hidrato de carbono. Igual que la glucosa o que la lactosa. No es científico considerar que "el cuerpo entiende de macronutrientes", no cuando cada uno de ellos tiene efectos metabólicos diferentes.

Simplificar en macros es como simplificar en calorías. No tiene base científica.

UN saludo


----------



## El_Pelayo (6 Sep 2017)

El 21 de agosto empecé con la paleo. En ese momento pesaba 99 Kgs.
Una semana después ya estaba en 96,800 y dos semanas después en 95,100. El lunes que viene me toca nuevo pesaje, pero creo que sigo bajando.
Los primeros días tenía dolores de cabeza que ya se pasaron.
He empezado también a salir a correr.
El problema es que veo que cuando salgo, me falta fuerza.
He llegado a hacer medias maratones a unos 5:15 min/km y ahora hago como mucho 7 Kms y a 6:00 min/km. Encima llego muertoooo!!!
Esto me está haciendo replantearme seguir con este tipo de alimentación.
Es esto normal? Alguna recomendación para los días de entreno?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2017)

El_Pelayo dijo:


> El 21 de agosto empecé con la paleo. En ese momento pesaba 99 Kgs.
> Una semana después ya estaba en 96,800 y dos semanas después en 95,100. El lunes que viene me toca nuevo pesaje, pero creo que sigo bajando.
> Los primeros días tenía dolores de cabeza que ya se pasaron.
> He empezado también a salir a correr.
> ...



Yo no hago ejercicio según lo entiende hoy en día la gente, ando mucho porque prefiero dejar el coche siempre que puedo y tengo un campo donde me desahogo trabajando y encima obtengo un producto. No quiero ofender a nadie pero piense que nos han metido en la cabeza que debemos comer poco y hacer ejercicio aeróbico ¿por qué si no lo necesita con esta alimentación? ¿a quién beneficia el ejercicio aeróbico? cuando yo me pego una paliza con las tomateras mi familia come tomates, cuando usted se la pega corriendo ¿quién obtiene el beneficio? ¿Asics quizá? Piense y haga algo más productivo, juegue con sus hijos si los tiene, mire huertos urbanos que los hay, ayuda donde haga falta (pobres, enfermos, costas, montes, etc) pero no sea esclavo de multinacionales y no gaste energías que su cuerpo (alimentándose como un hombre de verdad) no le pide. Un buen ejercicio es la pesca, y además obtiene su recompensa. El resto piense que es como ser un hamster en una rueda... Piense....


----------



## El_Pelayo (6 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo no hago ejercicio según lo entiende hoy en día la gente, ando mucho porque prefiero dejar el coche siempre que puedo y tengo un campo donde me desahogo trabajando y encima obtengo un producto. No quiero ofender a nadie pero piense que nos han metido en la cabeza que debemos comer poco y hacer ejercicio aeróbico ¿por qué si no lo necesita con esta alimentación? ¿a quién beneficia el ejercicio aeróbico? cuando yo me pego una paliza con las tomateras mi familia come tomates, cuando usted se la pega corriendo ¿quién obtiene el beneficio? ¿Asics quizá? Piense y haga algo más productivo, juegue con sus hijos si los tiene, mire huertos urbanos que los hay, ayuda donde haga falta (pobres, enfermos, costas, montes, etc) pero no sea esclavo de multinacionales y no gaste energías que su cuerpo (alimentándose como un hombre de verdad) no le pide. Un buen ejercicio es la pesca, y además obtiene su recompensa. El resto piense que es como ser un hamster en una rueda... Piense....



Yo salgo a correr porque me gusta. No porque sea una obligación.


----------



## lost_77 (6 Sep 2017)

Artículos de esta semana en cell, la biblia de las publicaciones en biología. La dieta alta en grasas aumenta la esperanza de vida un 13% en ratas, mejorando la calidad de vida y la memoria. No es directamente extrapolable a humanos, pero... 

¿Comer grasa para vivir más tiempo? / Noticias / SINC


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Sep 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Artículos de esta semana en cell, la biblia de las publicaciones en biología. La dieta alta en grasas aumenta la esperanza de vida un 13% en ratas, mejorando la calidad de vida y la memoria. No es directamente extrapolable a humanos, pero...
> 
> ¿Comer grasa para vivir más tiempo? / Noticias / SINC



Interesante pero irrelevante. Los humanos no son ratas, no tenemos por qué comer lo mismo. Ojo con esto.


----------



## lost_77 (6 Sep 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Interesante pero irrelevante. Los humanos no son ratas, no tenemos por qué comer lo mismo. Ojo con esto.



Por eso digo que no es extrapolable directamente, lo mismo que un estudio en humanos no suele ser aplicable a TODOS los humanos, otra cosa que también olvidamos a menudo.


----------



## 999999999 (6 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo no hago ejercicio según lo entiende hoy en día la gente, ando mucho porque prefiero dejar el coche siempre que puedo y tengo un campo donde me desahogo trabajando y encima obtengo un producto. No quiero ofender a nadie pero piense que nos han metido en la cabeza que debemos comer poco y hacer ejercicio aeróbico ¿por qué si no lo necesita con esta alimentación? ¿a quién beneficia el ejercicio aeróbico? cuando yo me pego una paliza con las tomateras mi familia come tomates, cuando usted se la pega corriendo ¿quién obtiene el beneficio? ¿Asics quizá? Piense y haga algo más productivo, juegue con sus hijos si los tiene, mire huertos urbanos que los hay, ayuda donde haga falta (pobres, enfermos, costas, montes, etc) pero no sea esclavo de multinacionales y no gaste energías que su cuerpo (alimentándose como un hombre de verdad) no le pide. Un buen ejercicio es la pesca, y además obtiene su recompensa. El resto piense que es como ser un hamster en una rueda... Piense....



Vuelves a obviar mis preguntas por 3era vez

Cuerpoescombro fantasma detected


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2017)

El_Pelayo dijo:


> Yo salgo a correr porque me gusta. No porque sea una obligación.



No sé si es tu caso, pero si tienes más de 40 años, cuídate las rodillas. Salir a correr es el camino más corto para joderte las articulaciones de la pierna.

Creo que en este gran hilo, también hay que desmitificar al deporte como la megasolución de las soluciones. Como ya dije en mi caso aquí hace unos meses, en el primer mes de paleo no hice NADA de ejercicio (vida sedentaria a tope), y adelgace 4,5 kg, solo quitándome de harinas y azúcares.

El deporte es muy bueno en la adolescencia y en la juventud. La moda actual de expandir la actividad deportiva hasta los 60 años me parece una temeridad sinceramente. Todos estos runners de 40 o 50 tacos que se ponen las mallas después de trabajar, se están desgastando los huesos de la forma más tonta posible. Por no hablar de los cada vez más numerosos infartos de gente de esta edad en maratones y demás competiciones.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Vale, pero no me has contestado:
> 
> Peso?
> 
> Minutos / km???



Te contesto por mi parte:

67 kilos

Ritmo corriendo medio de 3:45 min/km


----------



## Leunam (6 Sep 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si es tu caso, pero si tienes más de 40 años, cuídate las rodillas. Salir a correr es el camino más corto para joderte las articulaciones de la pierna.
> 
> Creo que en este gran hilo, también hay que desmitificar al deporte como la megasolución de las soluciones. Como ya dije en mi caso aquí hace unos meses, en el primer mes de paleo no hice NADA de ejercicio (vida sedentaria a tope), y adelgace 4,5 kg, solo quitándome de harinas y azúcares.
> 
> El deporte es muy bueno en la adolescencia y en la juventud. La moda actual de expandir la actividad deportiva hasta los 60 años me parece una temeridad sinceramente. Todos estos runners de 40 o 50 tacos que se ponen las mallas después de trabajar, se están desgastando los huesos de la forma más tonta posible. Por no hablar de los cada vez más numerosos infartos de gente de esta edad en maratones y demás competiciones.



Como complemento al mensaje, con el cual estoy de acuerdo, pongo una página de un blog muy visto y recomendado en este hilo en su faceta de nutrición, con un tipo de ejercicio que recomiendan para minimizar los problemas y maximizar beneficios:

La Meteo que viene: ENTRENAMIENTO DE PESAS (HIST) PARA ANCIANOS, LA MEJOR FORMA DE MEJORAR SU ESPERANZA DE VIDA Y DE VIDA SANA E INDEPENDIENTE

La Meteo que viene: LOS BENEFICIOS PARA LA SALUD DEL ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD CON PESAS O CON TU PROPIO CUERPO (High Intensity Strength Training)

Saludos


----------



## 999999999 (6 Sep 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Te contesto por mi parte:
> 
> 67 kilos
> 
> Ritmo corriendo medio de 3:45 min/km




Corrijo:

Peso / altura?

Km corridos / tiempo?

Gracias

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 14:34 ----------




boogie boom dijo:


> Vamos a ver caradeotro. Aquí nadie ha dicho que se dejen los hidratos complétamente, y menos cuando te falta musculatura y además entrenas.
> Lo que decimos es fuera harinas refinadas, azúcares y cereales sobre todo trigo (que el de ahora es basura sin quizás contar el de espelta), esto sirve para TODO EL MUNDO.
> 
> En tu caso claramente puedes ponerte, sobre todo en días de entrenamiento, fino a patatas, boniatos, arroz o frutas sin ningún problema. Eso te dará todo el glucógeno que necesitas, y no necesitas las demás porquerías.
> ...




Estuve a dieta blanda y fue una mierda

Tù q sugieres? Porque se lee de todo y el medico ademas te lia aun mas

Gracias y saludos

P.d.: lo has sufrido?
caso contrario por què lo sabes?


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Sep 2017)

> Vamos a ver caradeotro. Aquí nadie ha dicho que se dejen los hidratos complétamente, y menos cuando te falta musculatura y además entrenas.
> Lo que decimos es fuera harinas refinadas, azúcares y cereales sobre todo trigo (que el de ahora es basura sin quizás contar el de espelta), esto sirve para TODO EL MUNDO



ya, ya, a otro perro con ese hueso, pero en vez de decir azúcares y alimentos con gluten, decís carbos todo el rato y ensalzáis una dieta cetogénica o baja en carbos PARA TODO EL MUNDO, cuando la evidencia de milenios va en el sentido opuesto.


----------



## boogie boom (6 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Indìcame tu pues para el reflujo cuales son, segun tu opinion, los alimentos adecuados, pues en cada sitio pone lo mismo...
> 
> Y por cierto que evades mis preguntas:
> 
> ...



Te estás equivocando de persona, yo no entreno. Padel y algo de calistenia. 1.70 y 67 kg, creo que es un peso perfecto para mi musculatura. De nada.


----------



## merkawoman (6 Sep 2017)

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 17:03 ----------

[/COLOR]


Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo no hago ejercicio según lo entiende hoy en día la gente, ando mucho porque prefiero dejar el coche siempre que puedo y tengo un campo donde me desahogo trabajando y encima obtengo un producto. No quiero ofender a nadie pero piense que nos han metido en la cabeza que debemos comer poco y hacer ejercicio aeróbico ¿por qué si no lo necesita con esta alimentación? ¿a quién beneficia el ejercicio aeróbico? cuando yo me pego una paliza con las tomateras mi familia come tomates, cuando usted se la pega corriendo ¿quién obtiene el beneficio? ¿Asics quizá? Piense y haga algo más productivo, juegue con sus hijos si los tiene, mire huertos urbanos que los hay, ayuda donde haga falta (pobres, enfermos, costas, montes, etc) pero no sea esclavo de multinacionales y no gaste energías que su cuerpo (alimentándose como un hombre de verdad) no le pide. Un buen ejercicio es la pesca, y además obtiene su recompensa. El resto piense que es como ser un hamster en una rueda... Piense....



Madre de Dios..:8:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Vuelves a obviar mis preguntas por 3era vez
> 
> Cuerpoescombro fantasma detected



Me has preguntado algo, bocachancla?

Y no, no tengo cuerpo escombro, tampoco de culturista, pero sí suelo tener éxito con las mujeres cuando salgo, éxito no aprovechado ya que estoy casado y soy fiel... que le vamos a hacer!


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ya, ya, a otro perro con ese hueso, pero en vez de decir azúcares y alimentos con gluten, decís carbos todo el rato y ensalzáis una dieta cetogénica o baja en carbos PARA TODO EL MUNDO, cuando la evidencia de milenios va en el sentido opuesto.



Pues el estudio linkado PURE no dice eso ni de coña. Te lo vas a tener que comer con patatas (dos o tres kilos).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Sep 2017)

Por cierto una pregunta a los foreros de bien de este hilo: ¿dónde está la noticia del estudio PURE en la prensa escrita nacional (El País, El Mundo, ABC, La Razón, etc)? Sí, esa prensa que entre sus páginas publicita industria alimentaria... No digo que no exista, sólo que yo no lo he encontrado por la red...


----------



## 999999999 (7 Sep 2017)

Alguien viò anoche el programa de Chicote sobre alimentacion de niños en sus familias y colegios???

Hay padres a los que habria que fusilar por criar a sus hijos a base de comidas desastre dewde pequeños

Y el endocrino que era obeso!!!

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 06:52 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Me has preguntado algo, bocachancla?
> 
> Y no, no tengo cuerpo escombro, tampoco de culturista, pero sí suelo tener éxito con las mujeres cuando salgo, éxito no aprovechado ya que estoy casado y soy fiel... que le vamos a hacer!



Sì vamos, que tu eres como Conan haciendo girar el torno, entrenas trabajando 
Y encima tìo bueno!!!! :X:

Peso / altura?

Porcentaje de grasa

Km recorridos / tiempo?


----------



## ImNoOne (7 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Alguien viò anoche el programa de Chicote sobre alimentacion de niños en sus familias y colegios???
> 
> Hay padres a los que habria que fusilar por criar a sus hijos a base de comidas desastre dewde pequeños
> 
> Y el endocrino que era obeso!!



Bebés de 4 meses con zumo (de bote, industrial y a tope de azúcar) en el biberón.

Bebés de 6-10 meses consumiendo medio litro o más de Coca-Cola al día.

Se ven cosas impresionantes por ahí.


----------



## luiso350 (7 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Por cierto una pregunta a los foreros de bien de este hilo: ¿dónde está la noticia del estudio PURE en la prensa escrita nacional (El País, El Mundo, ABC, La Razón, etc)? Sí, esa prensa que entre sus páginas publicita industria alimentaria... No digo que no exista, sólo que yo no lo he encontrado por la red...



Lo puse yo 2 o 3 páginas atrás.


----------



## sada (7 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Alguien viò anoche el programa de Chicote sobre alimentacion de niños en sus familias y colegios???
> 
> Hay padres a los que habria que fusilar por criar a sus hijos a base de comidas desastre dewde pequeños
> 
> ...



ostrassssssss querría haberlo visto pero se me pasó, claro que Chicote haga un programa de alimentación saludable no deja de ser curioso


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Alguien viò anoche el programa de Chicote sobre alimentacion de niños en sus familias y colegios???
> 
> Hay padres a los que habria que fusilar por criar a sus hijos a base de comidas desastre dewde pequeños
> 
> ...



Venga te voy a responder, aunque creo que hablamos idiomas diferentes
Peso: 78-80kg (cuando empecé la paleo llegué a pesar 74 y dije uy hay que meter algo de patatas y arroz o me evaporo, demasiado delgado)
Altura: 180cm
Porcentaje de grasa: ni puta idea, pero vientre plano y abdominales marcadas por las mañanas, no, no hago ejercicios de abdominales
Km recorridos/tiempo: no corro, me aburre, me aburre mucho. Voy andando a todas las partes que puedo, llevo un reloj que cuenta pasos, normalmente paso de 10.000 a diario, que son unos 7 km si no me equivoco. Y dos o tres tardes a la semana hago faena en el campo

¿contento?

PD: no me parezco a Conan, ni quiero!

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 12:16 ----------




luiso350 dijo:


> Lo puse yo 2 o 3 páginas atrás.



¿De prensa escrita tradicional? Yo lo he visto en la información digital: diario.es, etc pero no en El País, El Mundo, ABC, La Razón...


----------



## Indignado (7 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Alguien viò anoche el programa de Chicote sobre alimentacion de niños en sus familias y colegios???



Yo también me olvide  , pero fue bastante criticado por dedicarse a conteo de calorias , decir que hay que comer de todo (en especial más fruta) ,limitar el número de huevos y por tener un presentador,padre y un médico gordo. :XX:

En el  #QueComenNuestrosHijos dejan el programa a la altura del betún


----------



## Trustno1 (7 Sep 2017)

No sabía que Chicote había realizado un especial sobre alimentación infantil, paradójico y una muestra de disonancia cognitiva brutal por su parte. He entrado en la página web de la cadena que emitió el programa y muestra a modo de pregunta el dato: "_¿Sabías que el 41% de los niños españoles son obesos?"_ 

Nadie se ha parado a pensar que ese porcentaje es la clara evidencia de que en este país el problema lo "sufren" los niños y niñas por la falta de cocina y saber hacer de sus progenitores o menús prediseñados por empresas de catering escolar. Basta con fijarse en los carros o cestas de la compra un día cualquiera (aunque es preferible hacer la observación un viernes o sábado por la tarde). Carros llenos de precocinados, panes de moldes, galletas de mil tipos, zumos varios y, alguna bolsa de patatas fritas ya sean chips o congeladas. 

En este país los niños comen lo que les preparan los adultos -que dicho sea deben velar por su bienestar físico y mental- básicamente platos tipo, como yo he decidido llamar, buffet "italiano-americano": macarrones hervidos sin ningún tipo de cariño, con tomate frito de bote; salchichas con patatas fritas y huevo frito; o el plato estrella: nugget con ketchup y más patatas fritas. Solo hay que ojear cualquier menú infantil tipo de empresas tipo comida o muebles (veáse Ikea, el bar de Pepito o Mc...)


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (7 Sep 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Considero tus aportaciones valiosas y juiciosas.
> 
> Sin embargo, esta frase
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. He simplificado mucho para transmitirle al conforero la idea de que por mucho paleo que sigas, si solo te alimentas de patata solo estás ingeriendo glucosa.

Y discrepo con lo de la fruta (fructosa), con medidor de glucosa en mano y experimentando mi pareja y yo (n=2). Cena 3-4 piezas de fruta y te mides la glucosa cada 30 minutos, y lo comparas con cenar huevos con bacon. Si estás en cetosis, prueba con las tiras reactivas a ver si te sales o no. 

En cambio, me he tomado algún vaso de leche entera y no me he salido de cetosis ni me ha producido pico de glucosa. 

Como siempre, muchas veces el problema es la cantidad. En cetosis, todo lo que sea menos de 30-50 gramos al día de hidratos (depende de la persona) no hace que te salgas.


----------



## sada (7 Sep 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Yo también me olvide  , pero fue bastante criticado por dedicarse a conteo de calorias , decir que hay que comer de todo (en especial más fruta) ,limitar el número de huevos y por tener un presentador,padre y un médico gordo. :XX:
> 
> En el  #QueComenNuestrosHijos dejan el programa a la altura del betún



jaja me parto, a ver si alguien cuelga el enlace para verlo


----------



## 999999999 (7 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> jaja me parto, a ver si alguien cuelga el enlace para verlo



Todo menos buscarlo tù mismo, tio huevòn, que si no os dan el enlacito no lo veis

Què cojones que teneis algunos...


----------



## boogie boom (7 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Todo menos buscarlo tù mismo, tio huevòn, que si no os dan el enlacito no lo veis
> 
> Què cojones que teneis algunos...



Este retrasado solo ha entrado al hilo para reventarlo. Por favor, usad el ignore y no lo quoteéis.

Calópez, exigimos trolls de más calidad.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Tienes razón. He simplificado mucho para transmitirle al conforero la idea de que por mucho paleo que sigas, si solo te alimentas de patata solo estás ingeriendo glucosa.
> 
> Y discrepo con lo de la fruta (fructosa), con medidor de glucosa en mano y experimentando mi pareja y yo (n=2). Cena 3-4 piezas de fruta y te mides la glucosa cada 30 minutos, y lo comparas con cenar huevos con bacon. Si estás en cetosis, prueba con las tiras reactivas a ver si te sales o no.
> 
> ...



Ojo, que las frutas contienen fructosa, pero no sólo. Todas contienen glucosa y otros azúcares así como almidones, etc. De ahí lo que comentas, pero no provocado por la fructosa en sí. Ojocuidao.


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Este retrasado solo ha entrado al hilo para reventarlo. Por favor, usad el ignore y no lo quoteéis.
> 
> Calópez, exigimos trolls de más calidad.





Antiguo Hoy, 14:27
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados999999999
Este mensaje esta oculto porque 999999999 está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## 999999999 (7 Sep 2017)

:fiufiu:


boogie boom dijo:


> Este retrasado solo ha entrado al hilo para reventarlo. Por favor, usad el ignore y no lo quoteéis.
> 
> Calópez, exigimos trolls de más calidad.



Retrasado y troll lo serà tu puto padre, gilipollas!

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 17:14 ----------

Antiguo Hoy, 17:12
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignoradosPiru
Este mensaje esta oculto porque Piru está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## antoñescu (7 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo no hago ejercicio según lo entiende hoy en día la gente, ando mucho porque prefiero dejar el coche siempre que puedo y tengo un campo donde me desahogo trabajando y encima obtengo un producto. No quiero ofender a nadie pero piense que nos han metido en la cabeza que debemos comer poco y hacer ejercicio aeróbico ¿por qué si no lo necesita con esta alimentación? ¿a quién beneficia el ejercicio aeróbico? cuando yo me pego una paliza con las tomateras mi familia come tomates, cuando usted se la pega corriendo ¿quién obtiene el beneficio? ¿Asics quizá? Piense y haga algo más productivo, juegue con sus hijos si los tiene, mire huertos urbanos que los hay, ayuda donde haga falta (pobres, enfermos, costas, montes, etc) pero no sea esclavo de multinacionales y no gaste energías que su cuerpo (alimentándose como un hombre de verdad) no le pide. Un buen ejercicio es la pesca, y además obtiene su recompensa. El resto piense que es como ser un hamster en una rueda... Piense....



Buen comentario joder. Así dejé de leer yo... en castellano... y empecé a leer todo en inglés. Si voy a leer nosecuántos libros al año me los leo en inglés y así de paso me he sacado titulito.

Mierda de Madrid. Como me gustaría tener un perrillo, campo y huerta.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues el estudio linkado PURE no dice eso ni de coña. Te lo vas a tener que comer con patatas (dos o tres kilos).



ya, ya, lo que diga el señor que no se ha leído ni el estudio china, yo sí me he leído varios de esos estudios y todos pecan de los mismos errores metodológicos, sólo comparan poblaciones que ya comen una dieta alta en grasas para empezar, han dejado de comparar.

Aparte que en ese caso, que la dieta ideal para el ser humano es la cetogénica o incluso una alta en grasas, entonces la paradoja asiática sería una paradoja de verdad y ni carbos "sanos" ni hostias.

Personas comiendo arroz por un tubo y viviendo 80-90-100 años sería la excepción y no la norma desde hace milenios.

En todas partes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Sep 2017)

antoñescu dijo:


> Buen comentario joder. Así dejé de leer yo... en castellano... y empecé a leer todo en inglés. Si voy a leer nosecuántos libros al año me los leo en inglés y así de paso me he sacado titulito.
> 
> Mierda de Madrid. Como me gustaría tener un perrillo, campo y huerta.



Además tengo un perrillo, un bodeguero andaluz, se lo recomiendo es un ratonero espabilado y pillo, obediente cuando lo ves, pero cuando no es algo raterillo, pero no veas como caza ratas!!! Es un perrete de batalla, mi hijo está encantado con él y sirve para ciudad y campo, se adapta a todo.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 19:38 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ya, ya, lo que diga el señor que no se ha leído ni el estudio china, yo sí me he leído varios de esos estudios y todos pecan de los mismos errores metodológicos, sólo comparan poblaciones que ya comen una dieta alta en grasas para empezar, han dejado de comparar.
> 
> Aparte que en ese caso, que la dieta ideal para el ser humano es la cetogénica o incluso una alta en grasas, entonces la paradoja asiática sería una paradoja de verdad y ni carbos "sanos" ni hostias.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja, o sea que la Reunión de caridólgos de Europa está equivocado y tú no. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como estoy harto de dar datos te lo repito de forma conscisa...NO ES UNA DIETA BAJA EN HIDRATOS.
> 
> ES UNA DIETA BAJA EN MIERDA PROCESADA.
> 
> ...





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las conclusiones del estudio son brutales.
> 
> Ya pueden empezar a cambiar el chip los nutriciolistos y bastantes organismos de salud publica.
> 
> ...



estudio de mierda, literal:

Study Shows Carbs Cause Poor Health. Saturated Fat Is Protective?! Dr Michael Greger - YouTube

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32253-5/fulltext?elsca1=tlxpr

a cuál hacemos caso? a la evidencia histórica ::?

Por cierto, excluyeron a Japón del estudio.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 20:08 ----------

"Low fat diets could kill you" | PURE Study or POOR Study? - YouTube

o cómo la suficiencia calórica (y otros factores asociados con el nivel socioeconómico) es mucho más importante que el porcentaje de grasa consumido en la dieta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Sep 2017)

Nos ha jodido que la economía influye sugus... ¿qué es más barata la mierda de barra de pan que das en tu panadería o un chuletón de Ávila o el secreto de cordero ibérico, o la pluma o presa? Anda que te habrás quedado descansao hijo!


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Sep 2017)

Uno de los financiadores del estudio es astraseneca ::

Seguiré posteando estudios de verdad, estudios de intervención.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 20:22 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Nos ha jodido que la economía influye sugus... ¿qué es más barata la mierda de barra de pan que das en tu panadería o un chuletón de Ávila o el secreto de cordero ibérico, o la pluma o presa? Anda que te habrás quedado descansao hijo!



metéis miedo por la cabeza los paleos con vuestra capacidad de interpretar estudios :XX:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Uno de los financiadores del estudio es astraseneca ::
> 
> Seguiré posteando estudios de verdad, estudios de intervención.
> 
> ...



Acepta la evidencia de una puta vez hombre, serás más feliz. Todavía puedes reconvertir la panadería en una carninería, o hacer pan de frutos secos sin refinados, poner una huevería, qué sé yo, reinvéntate, pero deja de hacer el ridículo, no ves que está ya casi todo dicho hombre?


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Venga te voy a responder, aunque creo que hablamos idiomas diferentes
> Peso: 78-80kg (cuando empecé la paleo llegué a pesar 74 y dije uy hay que meter algo de patatas y arroz o me evaporo, demasiado delgado)
> Altura: 180cm
> Porcentaje de grasa: ni puta idea, pero vientre plano y abdominales marcadas por las mañanas, no, no hago ejercicios de abdominales
> ...



Pues estamos en una linea parecida.

Yo llevo cuatro años con la paleo y llegue a los 85 kilos y exactamente la misma sensacion de que me note demasiado delgado. Meti mas patatas en la dieta y un bocata a la semana y me estabilice en 87-88 que es donde me veo bien.

Mido 1,86 y paso de los 40 tacos.

Lo de correr tambien me parece de rueda de Hamster nunca me ha gustado demasiado. La conclusion que saco es que la mayoria que empiezan es porque lo ven como la unica forma de mantener la forma y el peso.

Yo lo del campo no porque llevo años lejos del pueblo, pero parte de mi faena es organizar la faena en obra y que no falte material. Eso es mover mucho peso a diario.

Con tanta tralla en el trabajo no soy tan constante en ir a nadar que si me gusta. Estoy empezando tambien con calistenia intentare sacar algun dia a la semana.

Tampoco hago abdominales y eso al perder peso como (se pongan como se pongan) no pierdes masa muscular salen cuando llegas a peso.

Que raro todo eh?

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 23:06 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ya, ya, lo que diga el señor que no se ha leído ni el estudio china, yo sí me he leído varios de esos estudios y todos pecan de los mismos errores metodológicos, sólo comparan poblaciones que ya comen una dieta alta en grasas para empezar, han dejado de comparar.
> 
> Aparte que en ese caso, que la dieta ideal para el ser humano es la cetogénica o incluso una alta en grasas, entonces la paradoja asiática sería una paradoja de verdad y ni carbos "sanos" ni hostias.
> 
> ...



Estas hablando del Sr que se leyo el estudio de china enterito y te dio la coña en el hilo de mismo y te hiciste el loco?

Sugus no te veo que mejores sigues fatal.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 23:36 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> Uno de los financiadores del estudio es astraseneca ::
> 
> Seguiré posteando estudios de verdad, estudios de intervención.
> 
> ...



Que el estudio es muy claro. Estadisticamente las dietas bajas en grasas producen mas mortalidad que las altas en grasas. Y con altas el estudio reconoce que solo se han estudiado ciertos margenes (te lo lees).

Si somos serios en ese estudio no estamos ni los paleos ni los giliveganos como tu.

Lo UNICO que demuestra el estudio es que la grasofobia NO TIENE NINGUN FUNDAMENTO.

Dicho esto un vegetariano que no tome productos procesados y que tome bastante grasa de origen vegetal puede estar tan sano como un paleo.

Para que te quedes tranquilo el estudio tambien pone hincapie en los putos hidratos refinados:

'Las dietas altas en carbohidratos (especialmente refinados, como azúcar, cereales, pasta) son las más peligrosas. El consumo de azúcar y almidón aumenta en un 28% el riesgo de muerte temprana.'

Los vegetarianos y los que no tomamos NADA procesado, en el mundo occidental somos absoluta minoria. 

Este es un estudio mas que lo que si ataca en la linea de flotacion de los que nos venden alimentos cargados de azucar, harinas y aceites malos. Deberias de estar agradecido y dejar de decir chorradas.

Pd. Un macroestudio alerta sobre los riesgos de comer poca grasa y muchos carbohidratos

Ya lo pusieron pero por los que lo estan pidiendo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues estamos en una linea parecida.
> 
> Yo llevo cuatro años con la paleo y llegue a los 85 kilos y exactamente la misma sensacion de que me note demasiado delgado. Meti mas patatas en la dieta y un bocata a la semana y me estabilice en 87-88 que es donde me veo bien.
> 
> Mido 1,86 y paso de los 40 tacos.



Yo ya tengo 44, y el otro día se me subió un poco el pavo porque una chica insistía en que no se lo creía y que no tenía más de 35 (no tengo canas aún siendo blanquito de pelo muy negro y eso ayuda), y mi mujer delante con cara de pocos amigos...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo ya tengo 44, y el otro día se me subió un poco el pavo porque una chica insistía en que no se lo creía y que no tenía más de 35 (no tengo canas aún siendo blanquito de pelo muy negro y eso ayuda), y mi mujer delante con cara de pocos amigos...:XX::XX::XX:



Pues por ahi vamos de edad...

Yo de esos temas solo hablo en presencia de mi abogado o en el atico.::

Indudablemente el sobrepeso (y la calvicie) es lo que mas años te echa encima. Yo llevo un tiempo que paso meses sin ir al peluquero la melena va ya por los hombros.

Que quiza se ha hablado poco del tema, pero el tema uñas y pelo crecen como malas hiervas y mas fuertes.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues por ahi vamos de edad...
> 
> Yo de esos temas solo hablo en presencia de mi abogado o en el atico.



Es que siendo de la misma edad puede llegar un punto que te confundan con su hijo si uno se cuida y la otra no :XX:

Y eso las glucosadictas no lo soportarían ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Es que siendo de la misma edad puede llegar un punto que te confundan con su hijo si uno se cuida y la otra no :XX:
> 
> Y eso las glucosadictas no lo soportarían ::



No es el caso, mi mujer (43 tacos) también hace la paleo desde hace tiempo, es pelirroja natural y sin canas, mide 1,70 y 60kg  Sé que gusta a los hombres, y también le echan treintaypocos, pero yo no soy celoso y ella un poquillo jejeje...

PD: no voy a poner fotos ni de coña.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 00:01 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues por ahi vamos de edad...
> 
> Yo de esos temas solo hablo en presencia de mi abogado o en el atico.::
> 
> ...



No es la primera vez que leo eso del ático, es un subforo? dónde está? a mí no me sale... o es un hilo? cuéntame, quiero saber...:


----------



## 999999999 (8 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No es la primera vez que leo eso del ático, es un subforo? dónde está? a mí no me sale... o es un hilo? cuéntame, quiero saber...:



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/amistoso-dialogo-entre-hombres-y-mujeres/


----------



## vpsn (8 Sep 2017)

Lo he puesto en el otro hilo, como lo veis si elimino completamente los hidratos, incluso de la fruta?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el otro hilo, como lo veis si elimino completamente los hidratos, incluso de la fruta?



Si te sobran kilos es una buena idea temporalmente, en caso contrario yo no eliminaría los micronutrientes que aportan las frutas y verduras.


----------



## 999999999 (8 Sep 2017)

Y una pregunta para los entendidos:

Que recomendaríais comer, dentro de esta dieta, a alguien delgado como yo, ectomorfo, que va al gym y quiere ganar masa muscular, porque todo lo que leo va enfocado a adelgazar, que es justo lo que no tengo problemas...

Gracias


----------



## vpsn (8 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Si te sobran kilos es una buena idea temporalmente, en caso contrario yo no eliminaría los micronutrientes que aportan las frutas y verduras.



Hay un experto en mi empresa que dice que el cuerpo humano no absorve los micronutrientes, ademas de que la fructosa es terriblemente nociva.


----------



## Indignado (8 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> jaja me parto, a ver si alguien cuelga el enlace para verlo



Ya esta colgado : ATRESPLAYER - Volver a ver vídeos de ¿Qué comen nuestros hijos? - Programa 1: ¿Qué comen nuestros hijos?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Hay un experto en mi empresa que dice que el cuerpo humano no absorve los micronutrientes, ademas de que la fructosa es terriblemente nociva.



Eso no tiene ningún fundamento científico, así formulado.


----------



## sada (8 Sep 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Ya esta colgado : ATRESPLAYER - Volver a ver vídeos de ¿Qué comen nuestros hijos? - Programa 1: ¿Qué comen nuestros hijos?



gracias por el enlace.
la familia de Ribadesella, cenaba espaguetis y pan de postre flan, también sandwich
lo que veo en las dos familias es que los padres están gordos (las madres más) y el hijo mayor ya tb, el pequeño aún se salva.
la de murcia pizza patatas fritas, coca cola.... en fin hidratos por un tubo
dios mio natacha, colacao, tostadas, mermelada.... 
y dale con las calorías al Chicote.
4 gordos en una mesa hablando de adelgazar y el doctorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr madre mía, el tema del tentempié se las trae
el tema de los colegios y las preguntas de Chicote a los niños no aporta nada
una puta mierda de programa


----------



## 999999999 (8 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> gracias por el enlace.
> la familia de Ribadesella, cenaba espaguetis y pan de postre flan, también sandwich
> lo que veo en las dos familias es que los padres están gordos (las madres más) y el hijo mayor ya tb, el pequeño aún se salva.
> la de murcia pizza patatas fritas, coca cola.... en fin hidratos por un tubo
> ...



Me da que esos padres alimentan mal a sus hijos:

- porque ellos comian igual con sus padres
- por falta de tiempo o por no saber/querer cocinar.

La madre Natacha insinúa en la comida de espaguetis "por que no nos p..." (Deduzco que queria decir "No nos podemos permitir comer otra cosa") y luego cambia a otra excusa....
Y margarina de mierda por un tubo, eso sí

En fin


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Hay un experto en mi empresa que dice que el cuerpo humano no absorve los micronutrientes, ademas de que la fructosa es terriblemente nociva.



¿Te refieres a que el cuerpo humano no absorve los micro de la fruta? :8: Primera vez que oigo eso, ¿alguna prueba científica de esa afirmación? No digo que sea mentira pero estará respaldado por algo, pienso...

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 20:32 ----------




sada dijo:


> gracias por el enlace.
> la familia de Ribadesella, cenaba espaguetis y pan de postre flan, también sandwich
> lo que veo en las dos familias es que los padres están gordos (las madres más) y el hijo mayor ya tb, el pequeño aún se salva.
> la de murcia pizza patatas fritas, coca cola.... en fin hidratos por un tubo
> ...



¿Alguien se fijó en la publicidad del programa para saber quién impone las tonterías y manipulación del mismo?


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (10 Sep 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ojo, que las frutas contienen fructosa, pero no sólo. Todas contienen glucosa y otros azúcares así como almidones, etc. De ahí lo que comentas, pero no provocado por la fructosa en sí. Ojocuidao.



Puede ser debido a la glucosa, más que a la fructosa, pues. No te digo que no. Pero cuando comes una pieza de fruta ingieres todo, no solo la parte que interesa.

Mi mujer tenía una tendencia brutal a engordar y muchas veces solo cenaba fruta por eso de que es sano y tal, y cuando contaba calorías no entendía como podía engordar comiendo "sano" y haciendo deporte. Por consejo de su endocrina, por tener resistencia a la insulina, ser pre-diabética, los hidratos ni probarlos.

Por curiosidad, para saber como responde su cuerpo exactamente y poder alimentarse de la manera más "normal" posible, hemos experimentado mucho con glucómetro en mano, y más que el índice glucémico, etc., es cosa de cantidades. Haciendo 45 minutos de elíptica de L a V sale de cetosis cuando sube de unos 65 gramos de hidratos al día.


----------



## sada (10 Sep 2017)

Creo que el consumo de fruta está sobrevalorado; yo creo que antes no se tomaba tanta fruta a todas horas y en todas las estaciones; no estamos programados para eso; los que siguen la dieta paleo estarán de acuerdo conmigo; tomaban fruta cuando se la encontraban por el camino y no era toda la fruta que tenemos ahora en el supermercado en cualquier época del año sino que sería la fruta estacional y ocasional.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Sep 2017)

Hoy me ha dado por los hadza:

Un estudio con cazadores-recolectores sugiere que la actividad física no aumenta las necesidades energéticas - Omicrono

Quedemonos con esta frase:

'Estos resultados contradicen lo que la teoría había argumentado hasta ahora de que la epidemia de obesidad en los países occidentales podría estar causada por el estilo de vida sedentario y le pasa la patata caliente a la alimentación como principal y casi única causa.'

Ballah no me lo hesperava


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Puede ser debido a la glucosa, más que a la fructosa, pues. No te digo que no. Pero cuando comes una pieza de fruta ingieres todo, no solo la parte que interesa.
> 
> Mi mujer tenía una tendencia brutal a engordar y muchas veces solo cenaba fruta por eso de que es sano y tal, y cuando contaba calorías no entendía como podía engordar comiendo "sano" y haciendo deporte. Por consejo de su endocrina, por tener resistencia a la insulina, ser pre-diabética, los hidratos ni probarlos.
> 
> Por curiosidad, para saber como responde su cuerpo exactamente y poder alimentarse de la manera más "normal" posible, hemos experimentado mucho con glucómetro en mano, y más que el índice glucémico, etc., es cosa de cantidades. Haciendo 45 minutos de elíptica de L a V sale de cetosis cuando sube de unos 65 gramos de hidratos al día.



Un poco de luz sobre el tema de la fruta, el índice glucémico y la cetosis.

La cetosis es (simplemente) un estado en el que la proporción entre concentraciones en sangre de cuerpos cetónicos y glucosa supera un cierto umbral, lo cual causa que los tejidos se alimenten principalmente (y cada vez más cuanto más cambia esa proporción) de los primeros.

Un individuo sano tendrá entre 90 y 130 mg/dl de glucosa en sangre en ayunas, lo que equivale a entre 5 y 7,15 mmol/l. En esas condiciones, la concentración de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre está por debajo de 0,5 mmol/l.

En una dieta cetogénica, la restricción de carbohidratos primero agota las reservas de glucógeno hepático (manteniendo la glucemia) y después causa que por un lado se reduzca el flujo de glucosa desde el hígado hacia la sangre (porque ya no queda glucógeno: la glucosa hepática viene de la gluconeogénesis) y por otro aumente la producción de cuerpos cetónicos.

Esos dos procesos causan que la proporción entre las concentraciones de glucosa y cuerpos cetónicos cambien: la glucosa bajará al entorno de los 3,5-5 mmol/l (o incluso más) mientras los cuerpos cetónicos aumentarán (en función de lo "profundo" de la cetosis) por encima de 0,5 mmol/L (límite para considerarse "en cetosis") y hasta 4 o 5 mmol/L para *cetosis causadas por ayuno prolongado*, siendo el rango entre 1,5 y 3 mmol/L el óptimo para cosechar los beneficios tanto de pérdida de peso como de control de apetito y otras aplicaciones terapéuticas (control tumoral, epilepsia, incluso senilidad y alzheimer).

Ahora bien, un cambio brusco en la concentración de glucosa puede señalizar al cuerpo que "ya no es necesario" seguir en cetosis, parando la producción de cuerpos cetónicos.

Como quiera que la concentración de glucosa y cuerpos cetónicos en sangre es una cuestión de flujo (lo que entra vs lo que sale), un chute de carbohidratos con IG alto puede "sacarnos de cetosis" temporalmente al causar un pico de glucosa, *incluso aunque ese chute sea menor que el límite diario de carbohidratos*. Ese pico, además señaliza para que pare la producción de cuerpos cetónicos, por lo que la proporción entre concentraciones de glucosa y cuerpos cetónicos también tardará en "volver a su sitio".

También puede suceder que, al ingerir fructosa, el nivel de glucosa en sangre no se vea afectado inmediatamente, pero sí lo será más tarde cuando esa fructosa se metabolice en glucosa. Frutas ricas en fructosa podrían no dar una glucemia postprandial elevada, pero producir un pico más adelante.

Por último, aunque en general la gluconeogénesis no depende linealmente de cuánta proteína ingerimos (si no, la dieta Dukan no funcionaría), si hay una descompensación entre los niveles de insulina y glucagón, o si hay niveles elevados de cortisol, sí que aumenta el ritmo de gluconeogénesis hasta el punto de que, con pocos o ningún hidrato, podríamos salir de cetosis si hay exceso de proteínas.

Otra más: en mi experiencia, recargar el glucógeno muscular y hepático tiene precedencia sobre revertir la cetosis, de suerte que el límite diario de carbos y protes que no te saca de cetosis se amplía significativamente si realizas ejercicio muscular intenso (si fuera ligero o moderado, la mayor parte de la energía vendría de la grasa, con lo que apenas se consumiría el glucógeno muscular).


----------



## Panko21 (11 Sep 2017)

Otra más: en mi experiencia, recargar el glucógeno muscular y hepático tiene precedencia sobre revertir la cetosis, de suerte que el límite diario de carbos y protes que no te saca de cetosis se amplía significativamente si realizas ejercicio muscular intenso (si fuera ligero o moderado, la mayor parte de la energía vendría de la grasa, con lo que apenas se consumiría el glucógeno muscular).

Al hilo de esto, como recargarias para partidos de fin de semana de baloncesto (san o dom), cuantos hidratos por kilo y durante cuanto tiempo, para luego volver a quitar hidratos el resto de la semana.


----------



## ketdroid (11 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Un poco de luz sobre el tema de la fruta, el índice glucémico y la cetosis.
> 
> La cetosis es (simplemente) un estado en el que la proporción entre concentraciones en sangre de cuerpos cetónicos y glucosa supera un cierto umbral, lo cual causa que los tejidos se alimenten principalmente (y cada vez más cuanto más cambia esa proporción) de los primeros.
> 
> ...



Yo sin privarme de hidratos sanos doy siempre 70 de mg/dl en ayunas ::


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Sep 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Otra más: en mi experiencia, recargar el glucógeno muscular y hepático tiene precedencia sobre revertir la cetosis, de suerte que el límite diario de carbos y protes que no te saca de cetosis se amplía significativamente si realizas ejercicio muscular intenso (si fuera ligero o moderado, la mayor parte de la energía vendría de la grasa, con lo que apenas se consumiría el glucógeno muscular).
> 
> Al hilo de esto, como recargarias para partidos de fin de semana de baloncesto (san o dom), cuantos hidratos por kilo y durante cuanto tiempo, para luego volver a quitar hidratos el resto de la semana.



No lo haría: yo me muevo menos que los ojos de Espinete 

(O sea, vistos desde un sistema de referencia móvil solidario con el centro de gravedad de Espinete, claro. Si el sistema de referencia fuera fijo, los ojos de Espinete se moverían tanto como el propio Espinete...)

De hecho, he desarrollado un protocolo de ejercicios que me permite "despachar" la actividad física, en días alternos, en cinco y veinte minutos respectivamente. Y porque no puede ser menos...

---------- Post added 12-sep-2017 at 09:25 ----------




ketdroid dijo:


> Yo sin privarme de hidratos sanos doy siempre 70 de mg/dl en ayunas ::



Eso ya va en cada uno, en su genética y en su nivel de sensibilidad a la insulina, claro.

También el nivel "normal" de colesterol es por debajo de 200, y yo a menudo lo tengo por debajo de 150 y en ocasiones por debajo de 130...

De todos modos, los hidratos sanos y adecuados a la actividad física causan precisamente eso: buena sensibilidad a la insulina y por tanto un nivel de glucosa en sangre más ajustado.


----------



## lost_77 (12 Sep 2017)

ketdroid dijo:


> Yo sin privarme de hidratos sanos doy siempre 70 de mg/dl en ayunas ::



De cetosis?


----------



## tarchan (12 Sep 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Otra más: en mi experiencia, recargar el glucógeno muscular y hepático tiene precedencia sobre revertir la cetosis, de suerte que el límite diario de carbos y protes que no te saca de cetosis se amplía significativamente si realizas ejercicio muscular intenso (si fuera ligero o moderado, la mayor parte de la energía vendría de la grasa, con lo que apenas se consumiría el glucógeno muscular).
> 
> Al hilo de esto, como recargarias para partidos de fin de semana de baloncesto (san o dom), cuantos hidratos por kilo y durante cuanto tiempo, para luego volver a quitar hidratos el resto de la semana.



Si se quiere estar en cetosis el mayor tiempo posible lo ideal es consumir los HC divididos entre el pre y post entreno. Lo ideal es calcularlo según la actividad que se realize, pero un buen punto de partida son 25-50 gr. como pre y otros 25-50 gr. como post.

Con 40+40 gr. por poner un ejemplo sobraría para recargar HC para un entreno de pesas con 20 series más algo de cardio y poder continuar una dieta cetogenica sin que se resienta el rendimiento de alta intensidad.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Sep 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> De cetosis?



No creo: sería una salvajada preocupante.

Siendo la masa molar del BHB de alrededor de 110 g/mol, 70 mg/dl de cuerpos cetónicos serían 6,3 mmol/l, imposible de alcanzar estando sano y sin ayunar más de una semana...

Yo entiendo que se refiere a la glucosa en sangre.


----------



## ketdroid (12 Sep 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> De cetosis?



En el unico estudio de orina que me hicieron hace 3 meses los cuerpos cetonicos dieron negativo. Fue al mismo tiempo que uno de los analisis de sangre. 

No tengo problema cuando estoy en ayunas (solo agua), salvando un leve dolor de cabeza por no tomar cacao a la hora de siempre.

Algun día probare en otro analisis tomar antes el aceite de coco (tomo a diario con cacao y vitc, a veces miel) a ver que resultados dan las cetonas.

Pd: Si, hago referencia a la glucosa en sangre.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Sep 2017)

ketdroid dijo:


> En el unico estudio de orina que me hicieron hace 3 meses los cuerpos cetonicos dieron negativo. Fue al mismo tiempo que uno de los analisis de sangre.
> 
> No tengo problema cuando estoy en ayunas (solo agua), salvando un leve dolor de cabeza por no tomar cacao a la hora de siempre.
> 
> ...



De todos modos, conste que las cetonas en sangre son un medidor poco fiable de la cetosis en personas cetoadaptadas: el "vertido" de cuerpos cetónicos hacia la orina, el sudor y el aliento es un fenómeno pasajero restringido al periodo de adaptación (cuando el hígado aún no regula bien la producción).

Pasado ese periodo, la correlación entre cuerpos cetónicos en la orina y en la sangre se desvirtúa, de suerte que puede salirte negativo en orina pero positivo en sangre, o cetosis ligera en orina cuando en realidad estás en cetosis terapéutica.

Por extensión, hacerse un análisis de orina tras tomar aceite de coco no mostrará el aumento de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre que causan los TCMs, a no ser que se tomara bastante cantidad y se dejara a los riñones filtrar el exceso antes de recoger la muestra.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (12 Sep 2017)

Con glucómetro en mano, hay días que estoy por debajo de 65 mg/dL en ayunas, que es cuando ya no marca la máquina... Después de comer no suelo subir mucho más de 90. 

En mis últimos análisis de sangre, con LCHF durante un par de semanas para que el médico no se espantara y cenando una guarrada la noche anterior, estaba a 74 mg/dL.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Con glucómetro en mano, hay días que estoy por debajo de 65 mg/dL en ayunas, que es cuando ya no marca la máquina... Después de comer no suelo subir mucho más de 90.
> 
> En mis últimos análisis de sangre, con LCHF durante un par de semanas para que el médico no se espantara y cenando una guarrada la noche anterior, estaba a 74 mg/dL.



Eso me tiene preocupado, si un dia me paso, es decir, desayuno pan blanco tostado con leche cafe azucar y aceite mas galletas, al mediodia lo que toque, y por la noche mas pan con leche y galletas me he medido 140 de glucosa.

En ayunas suelo estar en 90, me refiero a hacerme la prueba cuando me levanto.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Sep 2017)

si se comen hidratos solos, montones de ellos, que es lo que yo como, no se tienen niveles altos de glucosa en ayunas, yo tengo en torno a 80, y a la hora de comer cantidades que según vosotros debería estar diabético ya, me marca otra vez 80.

Si se comen los carbohidratos con montones de grasas, entonces sí sube el azúcar en ayunas.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> si se comen hidratos solos, montones de ellos, que es lo que yo como, no se tienen niveles altos de glucosa en ayunas, yo tengo en torno a 80, y a la hora de comer cantidades que según vosotros debería estar diabético ya, me marca otra vez 80.
> 
> Si se comen los carbohidratos con montones de grasas, entonces sí sube el azúcar en ayunas.



Sí, de todos es sabido que las grasas buenas, suben el azúcar. 
En cambio los hidratos (que no dejan de ser azúcares), no afectan al azúcar en ayunas.

Por cierto, mi pareja que está embarazada, su endocrino le dijo:
- Si quieres rizar el rizo con lo de tener el azúcar bajo, cuando comas verdura, mézclala con mascarpone (grasa), así te bajará el azúcar.





PD Será que no se han pasado por este hilo artículos que afirman que el chute de azúcar que te provoca ciertos hidratos lo podemos minimizar gracias a las grasas saludables.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Sep 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sí, de todos es sabido que las grasas buenas, suben el azúcar.
> En cambio los hidratos (que no dejan de ser azúcares), no afectan al azúcar en ayunas.
> 
> Por cierto, mi pareja que está embarazada, su endocrino le dijo:
> ...



ah, que todavía no entiendes que el pico de azúcar después de una comida alta en carbohidratos es natural y deseable.

Why Does Fat Increase Blood Glucose? | Speaking of Diabetes | from Joslin Diabetes Center

aquí otra persona experimentando lo mismo, mezclar grasas y carbohidratos (ya te has quitado la máscara, carbos=azúcar), incrementa el azúcar en sangre basal HORAS después de haber consumido la mezcla.

Tampoco entiendes que la verduras no son alimentos altos en carbohidratos, sino todo lo contrario, cómo cojones le va a subir el azúcar en sangre horas después de consumir grasa consigo misma a efectos prácticos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ah, que todavía no entiendes que el pico de azúcar después de una comida alta en carbohidratos es natural y deseable.
> 
> Why Does Fat Increase Blood Glucose? | Speaking of Diabetes | from Joslin Diabetes Center
> 
> ...



Otra vez poniendo links sin leertelos.

De que hidratos mezclados con grasa habla tu articulo ... de un puto plato de pasta retardado!!

Justo lo que aqui decimos que no hay que hacer. 

Cualquier hidrato de origen natural libera su carga glucemica despacio, ya sea verdura, incluso tuberculos (boniato, chirivia...) porque NO SON REFINADOS.
Los acompaña su buena cantidad de fibra. Con esos no hay problemas.

Ya te hemos dicho mil veces que sin refinados no hay problema no se que mierda vienes a rebatir.

El gran problema para un diabetico es que si se mete un puto plato de pasta a la carbonara el pico de azucar se le mantiene en el tiempo porque su pancreas no genera insulina. Luego parte de la grasa tambien las usa como energia inmediata con lo que el pico aun le dura mas.

Come hidratos naturales y grasa y veras como no te pasa eso sucnor porque ambos tipos de energia se liberan despacio luego no esta el temido pico.

Pd. El pico para un diabetico jamas es deseable lee lo que escribes y luego linkas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> si se comen hidratos solos, montones de ellos, que es lo que yo como, no se tienen niveles altos de glucosa en ayunas, yo tengo en torno a 80, y a la hora de comer cantidades que según vosotros debería estar diabético ya, me marca otra vez 80.
> 
> Si se comen los carbohidratos con montones de grasas, entonces sí sube el azúcar en ayunas.



NO.

"hidratos" no.

Hay hidratos e hidratos. Y hay niveles y niveles de sensibilidad a la insulina.

No es igual comer azúcar, pan, pasta pasada y patatas recién cocidas que comer verduras, frutas fibrosas, pasta al dente y patatas reposadas.

No es igual ser sensible a la insulina que ser diabético tipo 2, como la de tu enlace, ese que ni te has leído.

Si te metes un plato de pasta con montones de grasas siendo diabético, sucede lo siguiente:

1.- Las grasas atemperan la velocidad de absorción de la glucosa
2.- Como eres tonto, tú te pinchas la insulina como si hubieras comido sólo pasta
3.- Eso hace que te BAJE DEMASIADO la glucosa en sangre, por aquello de que la grasa ha ralentizado la absorción, y eso ha hecho que te hayas pinchado INSULINA DE MÁS
4.- Como reacción, tu cuerpo segrega glucagón y (si te has pasado mucho) cortisol para acelerar la gluconeogénesis y restablecer la glucemia...
5.-... pero la grasa que acompañaba a tu pasta (obviamente) no ha hecho DESAPARECER los hidratos, sólo ha ralentizado su absorción...
6.-...así que cuando tu glucemia está fuera del rango de reacción del glucagón, la gluconeogénesis se detiene, pero la absorción de glucosa de tu plato de pasta continúa...
7.-... y se suma al chute de cortisol mañanero (búscate "dawn effect")...
8.-...y al hecho DE PARTIDA de que eres diabético tipo 2, es decir, que tu propia insulina endógena no es ni de lejos suficiente para gestionar tu glucemia...
9.-...y ya está el lío montado: cenas _pasta al burro_, como un burro, y a la mañana siguiente la glucosa en 200

Decir que eso se debe a mezclar hidratos y grasas es estar ciego o ser obtusamente sesgado.

Lo correcto sería decir que se debe a que:

a) eres diabético tipo 2
b) pese a eso, cenas hidratos
c) encima no sabes dosificarte la insulina en función de si esos hidratos iban solos o con grasa
d) tampoco sabes dosificarte la insulina para compensar el chute de cortisol mañanero.

Las grasas puede que sean el detonante, pero es tener mucha cara decir que son la causa...

...máxime cuando si hubieras cenado sólo los hidratos aun así habrías tenido la glucosa en ayunas alta (porque la insulina te dejaría la glucemia "normal", el ayuno nocturno te la bajaría, el glucagón te la volvería a subir y el chute de cortisol te la dispararía), y en cambio si hubieras cenado sólo las grasas posiblemente no (porque la cena no afectaría a tu glucemia, el ayuno nocturno te llevaría a ligera cetosis y glucemia normal-baja, y el chute de cortisol te llevaría a glucemia normal-alta, pero normal)

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 10:16 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ah, que todavía no entiendes que el pico de azúcar después de una comida alta en carbohidratos es natural y deseable.



El pico de azúcar después de una comida alta en carbohidratos es natural.

Lo de que sea deseable, ya, no veo que esté justificado.

Insulina, glucagón y cortisol se encargan (entre otras muchas cosas) de regular la glucemia. Eso es natural.

Pero que se encarguen de ello no significa que lo bueno sea que se estén encargando de ello todo el santo día: primero porque, como se ocupan de muchas otras cosas, habrá efectos colaterales indeseables. Segundo porque producirlas no es gratis. Tercero porque generan tolerancia, de suerte que si las estás usando todo el día, cada vez funcionan peor. Y cuarto porque estás forzando innecesariamente la máquina.

Su afirmación de que el pico de azúcar es deseable sería como decir que lo deseable es conducir a base de acelerones y frenazos.

Y no: aparte de ser tremendamente ineficiente, conducir a base de acelerones y frenazos jode el motor y desgasta los frenos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> NO.
> 
> "hidratos" no.
> 
> ...



No te esfuerces.

Sunwukung no es capaz de leer ni entender frases sencillas. O al menos eso es lo que viene demostrando desde hace chopocientas páginas. En fin.


----------



## sada (14 Sep 2017)

Portugal declara la guerra al azúcar y la sal en las galletas María

Azúcar: Un alimento con el futuro en entredicho | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Luizmi (14 Sep 2017)

The Science of [Turning Carbs to Fat:] De Novo Lipogenesis and How it Works

Ese artículo resume muy bien por donde van los tiros.

El proceso de generar grasa a partir de carbohidratos es muy ineficiente (de novo lipogénesis), hay que consumir muchos más hidratos de los necesarios y de la peor clase para activarlo, son las grasas que se ingieren con los carbohidratos las que se almacenan con extrema facilidad.

Mala combinación: hidratos refinados con grasas refinadas, o sea, los procesados de todo tipo.

Y en especial la peor combinación de todas parece ser que mezclar grasas saturadas con hidratos, que es lo que ocurre en la bollería, que en algunos casos pasan de 30% de grasa saturadas (palma).

NO son los hidratos de carbono "per se" los que hacen engordar a la peña, al igual que no son las grasas "per se" las culpables.

Que casualidad que las combinaciones que parecen funcionar a mucha gente están en los extremos donde no se mezclan en exceso (o no se mezclan) grasas e hidratos.

Ahora, hasta que punto grasas buenas e hidratos buenos pueden mezclan bien, pues no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> NO.
> 
> "hidratos" no.
> 
> ...



ese pico de azúcar e insulina son deseables porque son el mecanismo natural de metabolización de los hidratos y se ha mostrado epidemiológicamente que 
los pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos (según tú viven a frenazos y acelerones) puntúan los más altos en todo tipo indicadores de salud: fertilidad, salud a largo plazo, ausencia de enfermedades crónicas (porque además una dieta así está ligada a un menor consumo de productos de origen animal), longevidad...

Pero tú sigue a lo tuyo, a lo mejor tú eres un extraterrestre y te sienta mejor para lo mismo la dieta de un león. 

Todo puede ser, al fin y al cabo los resultados son epidemiológicos y algunos estudios de intervención donde se ha demostrado la reversión de arteriosclerosis con dietas de ese tipo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ese pico de azúcar e insulina son deseables porque son el mecanismo natural de metabolización de los hidratos y se ha mostrado epidemiológicamente que
> los pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos (según tú viven a frenazos y acelerones) puntúan los más altos en todo tipo indicadores de salud: fertilidad, salud a largo plazo, ausencia de enfermedades crónicas (porque además una dieta así está ligada a un menor consumo de productos de origen animal), longevidad...
> 
> Pero tú sigue a lo tuyo, a lo mejor tú eres un extraterrestre y te sienta mejor para lo mismo la dieta de un león.
> ...



Define que carbohidratos, bollicaos, pan, pan de molde, doritos? o arroz, patatas, verduras, frutos secos, fruta?

De los dos grupos cual es el pico de azucar-insulina deseable?


----------



## Ultra Chad (14 Sep 2017)

*¿QUÉ COMEN LOS LUCHADORES DE SUMO?*

A parte de su tradicional estofado Chankonabe, toman litros de CERVEZA al día, y de arroz.







Tomando en cuenta las kilocalorías por macros, es una dieta alta en carbohidratos y baja en grasas
Pueden comer 20.000 kilocalorías al día, divididas en dos comidas principales, con su siesta de 4 horas incluida 



Estoy totalmente seguro que es imposible consumir esa cantidad de kilocalorías de forma sostenible en una alimentación Alta en grasas saludabes y Baja en carbohidrátos.


Es una tradición milenaria para el engorde. Mas de 2.000 años avalan su correcto funcionamiento 



O mirar los americanos... cervecitas y pizzas (comida basura en general)
O antiguos reyes, los unicos que podian acceder a gran cantidad de dulces...


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ese pico de azúcar e insulina son deseables porque son el mecanismo natural de metabolización de los hidratos y se ha mostrado epidemiológicamente que
> *los pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos *



*QUE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Que el problema *NO SON LOS CARBOHIDRATOS, ANALFABETO ILETRADO INCAPAZ DE ASIMILAR LO QUE SE LE HA EXPLICADO TREINTA VECES.*

que el problema son los *CARBOHIDRATOS DE ASIMILACIÓN RÁPIDA ULTRAPROCESADOS, SIN FIBRA Y HASTA LAS TETAS DE FRUCTOSA, CONSUMIDOS CADA TRES HORAS*

Los pueblos que mencionas hasta la saciedad, cansino errante, ninguno, repito, *NIN-GU-NO* se alimenta de carbohidratos como los que describo. Ninguno. Cero. Nada. Niente. Zip. Que no, vaya.

Sus metabolismos no van a acelerones y frenazos. Sus metabolismos van normal, porque los carbohidratos que consumen *NI CARECEN DE FIBRA, NI SON DE ASIMILACIÓN RÁPIDA, NI SON RICOS EN FRUCTOSA*, y en cualquier caso, *PASAN AL MENOS 12 HORAS ENTRE LA ÚLTIMA Y LA PRIMERA HORA DEL DÍA*.

¿Podemos, por favor, dejar a un lado las falacias idiotas de meter en el mismo saco todos los carbohidratos y todas las formas de comerlos?

Porque la verdad, debatir con usted me recuerda poderosamente a *discutir con una teleoperadora de compañía telefónica*, y ya cansa.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (15 Sep 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Eso me tiene preocupado, si un dia me paso, es decir, desayuno pan blanco tostado con leche cafe azucar y aceite mas galletas, al mediodia lo que toque, y por la noche mas pan con leche y galletas me he medido 140 de glucosa.
> 
> En ayunas suelo estar en 90, me refiero a hacerme la prueba cuando me levanto.



Depende de cuando te midas después de comer son valores normales esos de 140 mg/dL. Si esos 140 mg/dL los tienes después de más de 2h de comer, al igual te tendrías que pasar menos. 

El valor de 90 mg/dL en ayunas también es normal.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *QUE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> Que el problema *NO SON LOS CARBOHIDRATOS, ANALFABETO ILETRADO INCAPAZ DE ASIMILAR LO QUE SE LE HA EXPLICADO TREINTA VECES.*
> 
> ...



Qué grande, Sunwukung ha conseguido hacer perder los estribos al tipo más paciente, sereno y templado de todo el hilo :XX: 

Mis Dies Sunwu eres grande.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Sep 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Qué grande, Sunwukung ha conseguido hacer perder los estribos al tipo más paciente, sereno y templado de todo el hilo :XX:
> 
> Mis Dies Sunwu eres grande.



Pido públicas disculpas a la concurrencia por el exabrupto


----------



## Luizmi (15 Sep 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> *¿QUÉ COMEN LOS LUCHADORES DE SUMO?*
> 
> A parte de su tradicional estofado Chankonabe, toman litros de CERVEZA al día, y de arroz.





> Tomando en cuenta las kilocalorías por macros, es una dieta alta en carbohidratos y baja en grasas
> Pueden comer 20.000 kilocalorías al día, divididas en dos comidas principales, con su siesta de 4 horas incluida



20.000 calorías..., creo que es normal que engorden...



> Estoy totalmente seguro que es imposible consumir esa cantidad de kilocalorías de forma sostenible en una alimentación Alta en grasas saludabes y Baja en carbohidrátos.



Es mucho más fácil consumir 20.000 calorías al día en una alimentación alta en grasa, a 9 calorías/gramo, con 2 kilos de alimento ya estás en 18.000 calorías...
Pero es que consumir 20.000 calorías no es sostenible de ninguna manera, no creo que sean un buen ejemplo de nada...

Y por otro lado, los americanos nunca han consumido una dieta baja en grasas, está más que demostrado que lo que se consideraba "bajo en grasa" eran porcentajes del 30%


----------



## lost_77 (15 Sep 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> 20.000 calorías..., creo que es normal que engorden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como posible no sé si será, pero para la inmensa mayoría, dudo que produzca bilis para digerir 2 kg de grasa, con la consecuencia de que te vas por la pata abajo, con todo sin digerir.
Aparte de las náuseas de bastante antes de esa cantidad.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Sep 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> 20.000 calorías..., creo que es normal que engorden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la falacia de la densidad calórica: suponer que es igual de fácil comer (¡y digerir!) 2 kilos de tocino que 2 kilos de macarrones.

Pero no: los 2 kilos de tocino no te los bajas en un día ni en dos, a medio camino te da un empacho que se te quitan las ganas de tontás. 

Y aunque lo lograras una o dos veces, como decía el forero lo que vas a tener es *esteatorrea* (=cagar grasa) porque a su paso por el intestino no va a dar tiempo a que se segregue suficiente bilis para emulsionar la grasa (paso previo a su absorción).

En cambio, comerse (¡o beberse!) 20000 calorías de un mezcladito de grasa (toda la que no vaya a salir por el otro lado), cervecita sana por litros, y macarrones, con picoteo de bollería industrial y refrescos azucarados entre horas, no crea que es tan imposible.

Y todo irá p'adentro, porque los carbos sin fibra se absorben a toda leche (y si son azúcares simples en suspensión, pa qué le cuento), pasan a la sangre, insulinazo, de ahí al hígado, tejidos, etc, De Novo Lipogénesis, y ya está el lío montao. 

Y como ya no hay ná ni en la sangre ni en las tripas, adivine: al rato volvemos a tener hambre...


----------



## Rauxa (15 Sep 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> 20.000 calorías..., creo que es normal que engorden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviamente es la grasa de los donuts y las frituras.
Dudo mucho que sea por ingerir 20.000 calorías de grasas provenientes de los aguacates, cocos y nueces de macadamia.
Están gordos sebosos, por culpa de las harinas, de los azúcares y de las grasas trans (bollería).

Y sí, los USA se caracterizan por una dieta alta en grasas. Grasas malas. Esa grasa con la que fríen el pollo del KFC, la fritura de las patatas del Mcmierdas, la bolleria a punta pala, y los prodcutos ultraprocesados llenos de todo tipo de azúcares (jarabes, barritas, galletas, helados, zumos artificiales, refrescos...)


----------



## atika (15 Sep 2017)

Hola:
Hace tiempo ya puse un mensaje de los resultados de seguir la alimentación de este hilo al igual que el op.

Pero, este es un mensaje de agradecimiento a los autores del hilo que tanto me han enseñado. Tarde mucho en léermelo entero. Pero hoy me han dado los resultados de analítica (hacía mucho que no me hacía una) tras más de un año sin harinas refinadas, azucares, lácteos (de manera no estricta, sin ser un talibán)(Láteos si por la intolerancia)... ¡¡Y Ha salido todo perfecto!! 

La clave de todo creo que fue entender lo del pico de insulina. El resto fue rodado como por arte de magia.

Muchas Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2017)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Hace tiempo ya puse un mensaje de los resultados de seguir la alimentación de este hilo al igual que el op.
> 
> Pero, este es un mensaje de agradecimiento a los autores del hilo que tanto me han enseñado. Tarde mucho en léermelo entero. Pero hoy me han dado los resultados de analítica (hacía mucho que no me hacía una) tras más de un año sin harinas refinadas, azucares, lácteos (de manera no estricta, sin ser un talibán)(Láteos si por la intolerancia)... ¡¡Y Ha salido todo perfecto!!
> ...



Me alegro mucho de verdad.

Si tienes un rato detalla mas. Peso de partida, altura, que cambios has notado en este año, etc.

Asi le damos mas empaque al hilo.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## besto (15 Sep 2017)

Hola,
Una duda...
Decís que la alimentación tiene mucho mas importancia que el ejercicio y estoy de acuerdo. Sin embargo en mi caso sí que me influye mucho cuando hago ejercicio a cuando no hago nada. 
¿Es solo porque se queman algunas kcal mas? O es porque cambia el perfil hormonal y aumenta la sensibilidad a la insulina?

Me gustaria entender mejor la relacion entre ejercicio y estado hormonal en todo este tema de la forma en que el cuerpo asimila la comida.

Yo solia oscilar +- 10kg dentro de un mismo año en funcion de si hacia o no algo de bici o salir a correr, siempre comia mucho pan y cereales special K para desayunar, nunca he estado demasiado gordo pero sí con tolvilla y tocho.
Desde noviembre he dejadocereales y estoy mucho mas fino pero me he estancado y veo que hay rebote rapido en cuando te relajas y creo que meter algo de ejercicio me ayudaria.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (16 Sep 2017)

besto dijo:


> Desde noviembre he dejadocereales y estoy mucho mas fino pero me he estancado y veo que hay rebote rapido en cuando te relajas y creo que meter algo de ejercicio me ayudaria.



Si haces dieta LCHF, o cetogénica directamente, el rebote suelen ser 2-3 kilos de agua que se retienen para guardar la glucosa en el cuerpo y no de grasa. Para crear 2-3 kilos de grasa tienes que estar varias semanas hinchándote a hidratos.

Si engordas más de 2-3 kilos cuando te relajas, ya son los 2-3 kilos de agua más lo que hayas creado de grasa. Realmente engordas si aumentas grasa, no si retienes agua. Venden unas básculas que controlan el % de grasa corporal, aunque las caseras a precio económico no son 100% fiables. 

Y de deporte, tendrías que intentar ganar un poco de masa muscular. Esto te aumentará el metabolismo basal y gastarás más energía para mantener el cuerpo. 

¿Podrías poner como te alimentas tanto cuando comes "bien" como cuando "te relajas"?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (16 Sep 2017)

A ver....
Las 'chocolatinas' salen cuando quedan al descubierto... sin estar tapadas por la capa de grasa del abdomen.
Cualquier persona que haya estudiado mínimamente Anatomía podrá corroborarlo.
Otra cosa que sorprende a los que se quitan mucha grasa fe encima es que les 'crece' el pene. Debido a que desaparece la grasa del bajo vientre....

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## besto (16 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Si haces dieta LCHF, o cetogénica directamente, el rebote suelen ser 2-3 kilos de agua que se retienen para guardar la glucosa en el cuerpo y no de grasa. Para crear 2-3 kilos de grasa tienes que estar varias semanas hinchándote a hidratos.
> 
> Si engordas más de 2-3 kilos cuando te relajas, ya son los 2-3 kilos de agua más lo que hayas creado de grasa. Realmente engordas si aumentas grasa, no si retienes agua. Venden unas básculas que controlan el % de grasa corporal, aunque las caseras a precio económico no son 100% fiables.
> 
> ...



Lo que me pasa es que cuando tengo viajes o cenas de curro me resulta muy dificil evitar tomar cervezas y comer mal y ademas suelo tener un poco tendencia al "from lost to the river" y basta que me desvíe un poco para acabar liandola con jamada con pan, postre, vino cervezas y de tó.
Y cuando es viaje de curro comiendo mal 2-3 días al volver pues eso, 2-3 kg mas que entiendo que son en gran parte agua retenida pero que luego me cuesta bajar un par de semanas.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (17 Sep 2017)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> A ver....
> Las 'chocolatinas' salen cuando quedan al descubierto... sin estar tapadas por la capa de grasa del abdomen.
> Cualquier persona que haya estudiado mínimamente Anatomía podrá corroborarlo.
> *Otra cosa que sorprende a los que se quitan mucha grasa fe encima es que les 'crece' el pene. Debido a que desaparece la grasa del bajo vientre....
> ...



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Las chocolatinas solo salen si el exceso de grasa no ha sido muy grande. En casos de personas que han adelgazado como tropocientos kilos, el pellejo sobrante les tapa cualquier atisbo de músculo.

Si os queréis horrorizar con esto de los pellejos, mirad un programa que se llama "mi vida con 300 kilos: cirugía final" en el canal DKiss. Y lo curioso de este tipo de programas, es que los que somos delgados nos horrorizamos de la autodestrucción de una persona, para llegar al punto que te tienen que asear, o que las rodillas no te aguantan derecho, y mucha gente con exceso de peso acaban diciendo que "no están tan mal" en comparación a los de 300 kilos... :: :: ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Las chocolatinas solo salen si el exceso de grasa no ha sido muy grande. En casos de personas que han adelgazado como tropocientos kilos, el pellejo sobrante les tapa cualquier atisbo de músculo.
> 
> Si os queréis horrorizar con esto de los pellejos, mirad un programa que se llama "mi vida con 300 kilos: cirugía final" en el canal DKiss. Y lo curioso de este tipo de programas, es que los que somos delgados nos horrorizamos de la autodestrucción de una persona, para llegar al punto que te tienen que asear, o que las rodillas no te aguantan derecho, y mucha gente con exceso de peso acaban diciendo que "no están tan mal" en comparación a los de 300 kilos... :: :: ::



Claro, tratan de llegar a un punto "intermedio" en el que digas "qué bien estoy ni delgado ni obeso", pero lo que normalizan es un sobrepeso que conlleva seguir consumiendo procesados de la industria alimentaria más enfermedades autoinmunes para seguir consumiendo pastillitas de la industria farmaceútica: win win psicópata neoliberal! Esa es la razón de estos programitas...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (17 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro, tratan de llegar a un punto "intermedio" en el que digas "qué bien estoy ni delgado ni obeso", pero lo que normalizan es un sobrepeso que conlleva seguir consumiendo procesados de la industria alimentaria más enfermedades autoinmunes para seguir consumiendo pastillitas de la industria farmaceútica: win win psicópata neoliberal! Esa es la razón de estos programitas...



En teoría te tendrías que fijar en los que están mejor que tú para intentar mejorar, en vez de mirar los que están mucho peor que tú. ::

Es surrealista las parras mentales que hace la gente para autoengañarse. 

A un nivel no tan exagerado, la mujer de un colega está gordeta y le deben sobrar más de 40 kilos (a partir de valores más o menos normales soy incapaz de afinar). Total que fue al médico de la SS, le dio una dieta hipocalórica y la metieron en una terapia de grupo con gente que le sobran 100 kilos y que les van a hacer un by pass gástrico o lo que sea. 

Al final, en vez de no querer llegar al extremo de esa gente, cree que tiene el tema de la comida bajo control porqué no come tanta cantidad como ellos y está engordando de nuevo porqué también ve que a ellos les dan una solución más fácil (operación) que a ella (dieta). Mi colega ya le dice que deje la terapia, pero ella se excusa en que se siente bien y es lo que ha aconsejado el médico...


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2017)

Ultimamente hemos visto como algunos profesionales estan empezando a entender que esto de engordar no funciona como llevan aconsejando hace años. Esa corriente novedosa tristemente es muy escasa aun.

Hoy paseando he entrado al opencor a coger una cosilla y me he cruzado con la seccion de libros y el primero de todos que me ha llamado la atencion ha sido este:







He ojeado la presentacion y leo que ha estudiado años las hormonas bla bla y en el libro da unos consejos para no recuperar peso despues de las dietas. Al leer la palabra hormona, digo voy a buscar el libro en pdf (imposible) a ver que grandes descubrimientos ha hecho esta señora.

Googleando el pdf nada, pero me he enterado que se vende como churros. Es un libro bien editado, con letra gorda, fotos muy sugerentes y no muy gordo, ideal para las marus.

No encontre un pdf y ni de coña lo compro (18 euracos), pero si su pagina web:

CONSTRUYE TU DIETA EQUILIBRADA - Paloma Gil

Hago un copia pega de su menu diario 'ideal' sacado de su pagina y eso me da una idea de la mierda que vierte en su libro, en fin, alla va:

- Desayuno, almuerzo, comida, merienda y cena...A NADIE SE LE HABIA OCURRIDO.



Spoiler



DESAYUNO

Una fruta
Medio vaso de leche o un yogur natural
20/40 g. de pan. Intenta que sea pan fresco, de panadería y no de molde o similar. Mejor si es integral. Pero integral de verdad. Puedes tomar otro hidrato en vez de pan pero si eliges cereales intenta(no sé si los encontrarás) que no tengan azúcar.
Una loncha de jamón serrano o una porción de queso o tomate.

MEDIA MAÑANA

Medio vaso de leche o un yogur natural y una fruta
ó
Una fruta y 5 nueces o almendras o cacahuetes (no fritos) o avellanas…

COMIDA Y CENA

Verdura y/o ensalada
150/200 g. de pescado ó 100/150 g. de carne ó un huevo grande.
20/40 g. de pan (se puede sustituir por una patata ó por un puñado de arroz, de pasta ó legumbres). Si no se hace ejercicio se aconseja reducir la cantidad de estos alimentos.
Una fruta

Una vez por semana legumbres como plato único y cocinado con verduras y una ensalada.

MERIENDA

20/40 g. de pan con unos 30 g. de jamón o atún al natural o caña de lomo
Ó
Un yogur natural y 5 frutos secos

No se deben usar al día más de 5 cucharadas soperas de aceite de oliva virgen (30 cc) para cocinar o aliñar los alimentos.



Pan hasta en la sopa, cereales y lacteos a cascoporro, no tomes mas de 5 cucharadas de aove, cinco comidas al dia

Como grandes novedades que tomes pan integral de verdad, y que no te pases con patatas, arroz y pasta si no haces ejercicio::

Y En el libro dice que TODO ESTO LO HA ENTENDIDO TRAS AÑOS DE ESTUDIAR LAS HORMONAS :: :: ::

Y las marujas comprando a chorro el libro como si fuese el ultimo de Ken Follet:ouch:

Pd. Se me olvidaba como presenta ese menu:
Cuando decidimos perder peso lo primero que nos preocupa es qué y cuanto debemos comer, es decir la dieta. Todos sabemos que lo único importante para perder peso es comer menos calorías de las que gastamos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pd. Se me olvidaba como presenta ese menu:
> Cuando decidimos perder peso lo primero que nos preocupa es qué y cuanto debemos comer, es decir la dieta. Todos sabemos que *lo único importante para perder peso es comer menos calorías de las que gastamos*.



Al hilo del sempiterno planteamiento CICO, el Dr. Fung ha iniciado una serie de posts sobre el cáncer, y en ellos presenta de una forma más (por si así conseguimos atravesar la gruesa barrera de idiocia) de hacer entender a la gente el tema del balance energético.

Sí, engordamos si consumimos más calorías de las que gastamos. Nadie está intentando hacer magia negra, ni fundirse las leyes de la Termodinámica.

Pero existe lo que se llama *causa proximal o inmediata*, y lo que se llama *causa subyacente o última*.

La causa subyacente es la que provoca la aparición de la causa inmediata, que a su vez provoca la consecuencia indeseada.

Y trabajar sobre la causa proximal, ignorando la causa última, NO SIRVE.

Un nuevo ejemplo que no sólo demuestra esto, sino que ilustra lo ESTÚPIDO de atacar la causa proximal:

_Un bar se peta los días que hay partido. Alguien intenta entender por qué se peta el bar, y concluye que el motivo es porque *entra más gente de la que sale*. Esto es formalmente cierto, nadie puede negar que para que un bar se llene, es necesario que entre más gente de la que sale.

Pero ¿No les parece de GILIPOLLAS pensar que la forma de que el bar no se pete es *hacer la entrada más pequeña y la salida más grande*?

¿No sería mucho más acertado tratar de descubrir POR QUÉ hay ciertos días que entra más gente de la que sale? Igual, si te das cuenta de que el motivo es que *la gente viene a ver el partido*, imbécil, solucionas el problema *apagando la tele*_

Lo que sería bueno que la gente entendiera es que *la causa proximal no aporta nueva información*, es una mera *descripción formal del proceso*.

Decir engordar ES LO MISMO que decir comer más de lo que se gasta.

Decir que hay que comer menos de lo que se gasta ES LO MISMO que decir que hay que adelgazar.

Así que las dietas CICO te dicen esta genialidad:

*Si estás gordo, adelgaza.​*
Thanks, Captain Obvious!!! pero ¿Qué tal unas pistillas sobre cómo adelgazar, eh?


----------



## sada (18 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Las chocolatinas solo salen si el exceso de grasa no ha sido muy grande. En casos de personas que han adelgazado como tropocientos kilos, el pellejo sobrante les tapa cualquier atisbo de músculo.
> 
> Si os queréis horrorizar con esto de los pellejos, mirad un programa que se llama "mi vida con 300 kilos: cirugía final" en el canal DKiss. Y lo curioso de este tipo de programas, es que los que somos delgados nos horrorizamos de la autodestrucción de una persona, para llegar al punto que te tienen que asear, o que las rodillas no te aguantan derecho, y mucha gente con exceso de peso acaban diciendo que "no están tan mal" en comparación a los de 300 kilos... :: :: ::



ese programa es brutal pero vaya hábitos que tiene.
me habló de él una conocida que pesa 140 kilos, y me decía que esperaba no llegar a eso.
ahora se ha propuesto hacer un baipass gástrico, una grapa que te ponen en el estómago, en una clínica privada. Para ello tiene que perder unos 20 kilos con una dieta de 5 comidas al día etc. lleva 8


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (18 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> ese programa es brutal pero vaya hábitos que tiene.
> me habló de él una conocida que pesa 140 kilos, y me decía que esperaba no llegar a eso.
> ahora se ha propuesto hacer un baipass gástrico, una grapa que te ponen en el estómago, en una clínica privada. Para ello tiene que perder unos 20 kilos con una dieta de 5 comidas al día etc. lleva 8



Tu conocida, ¿tiene algún problema endocrino? ¿Come mucho y/o mal?

La mayoría de gente con _by pass_ o algún tipo de ayuda quirúrgica pierde peso fácilmente y después lo vuelven a recuperar con el tiempo porqué vuelven los malos hábitos. Creo que cuando te lo ponen fácil no acabas de valorar como deberías todo el esfuerzo. En la SS para casos especiales tienen un equipo multidisciplinar y la terapia individual y de grupo es obligatoria.

De "mi vida con 300 kilos" me fascina el doctor que los lleva. Cuando los pacientes no adelgazan e incluso engordan y les suelta eso de "con tu peso necesitas comer más de 8.000 kCal al día para no perder peso"... :: Me parece casi imposible meterte 9k o 10k calorías al día entre pecho y espalda y debes tener el estómago a rebentar. ::


----------



## sada (18 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Tu conocida, ¿tiene algún problema endocrino? ¿Come mucho y/o mal?
> 
> La mayoría de gente con _by pass_ o algún tipo de ayuda quirúrgica pierde peso fácilmente y después lo vuelven a recuperar con el tiempo porqué vuelven los malos hábitos. Creo que cuando te lo ponen fácil no acabas de valorar como deberías todo el esfuerzo. En la SS para casos especiales tienen un equipo multidisciplinar y la terapia individual y de grupo es obligatoria.
> 
> De "mi vida con 300 kilos" me fascina el doctor que los lleva. Cuando los pacientes no adelgazan e incluso engordan y les suelta eso de "con tu peso necesitas comer más de 8.000 kCal al día para no perder peso"... :: Me parece casi imposible meterte 9k o 10k calorías al día entre pecho y espalda y debes tener el estómago a rebentar. ::



mi conocida come fatal, hidratos a porrillo, creo que se refugia en a comida. después de comer bien es capaz de comer a escondidas 6 donuts y claro


----------



## atika (18 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Me alegro mucho de verdad.
> 
> Si tienes un rato detalla mas. Peso de partida, altura, que cambios has notado en este año, etc.
> 
> ...



esto es lo que puse en el primer mensaje:

Hace un año que caí aquí por primera vez. Mido 1.73 y en aquél momento pesaba 74 Kg (y 35 años). Tenía un "principio" de barriga cervecera que no me quitaba. Iba al gimnasio pero nada ni de una manera ni de otra. Yo pensaba que "cuidándome un poco" y metiéndome caña en el gimnasio, todo volvería a su orden: En mi familia mi madre y yo siempre hemos estado súper delgados, vamos que podía comer cualquier mierda y no engordaba. Creo que parte de la culpa de eso era por un poco de ansiedad que tenía cuando era más joven y (no se porqué) que siempre tengo más frio que el resto de las personas, parece que no tengo sangre en las venas, y mi cuerpo trata de entrar en calor, supongo que quemando grasas. Pero no lograba reducir.

A medida que os fui leyendo fue cambiando mi concepción de la alimentación. Así que ahí me vi yo: comprando una bolsa de nueces y suprimiendo en la medida de mis posibilidades azucares y harinas refinadas. He de decir que lácteos por intolerancia no tomo desde hace más tiempo, así que eso que llevaba ganado.

Lo primero que noté fue que durante la primera semana fui mucho al baño, podría decirse que me vacié por dentro.

En un par de semanas de alimentación estricta había perdido tres kilos. A partir de la tercera relaje la "dieta" y si había que salir y comer fuera algo o tomarse una copa o cerveza pues no pasaba nada, se hace y punto, pero en diario paleoalimentación.
En menos de dos meses llegue a 65 kilos y me asusté, pero seguí con la alimentación, y sorpresivamente para mi, mi cuerpo se estancó en esos 65 kg, como un óptimo decidido de manera natural por él mismo.

Otro cambio notable es en lo que como a media mañana en el trabajo: Unas nueces. Antes comía una manzana o sándwich y cuando faltaba una hora para irme a comer, estaba que me comía las esquinas de la mesa, y ahora con las nueces tengo una energía brutal para toda la mañana (y no me como mas que 2 o tres)

Luego relajé más la dieta y en diario bebo si me place cerveza, y si es precioso como pasta (cada 15 días aproximadamente) y mi peso va oscilando ente 65 y 66 kg.
Seguí en el gimnasio, y los cambios han sido drásticos, se me marcan sin dificultad los abdominales, más musculación y mejor definición, mejora de la resistencia etc... (aun queda trabajo para el cuerpo que quiero, no me suplemento con nada, y lo que saco lo obtengo del trabajo puro y duro) Pero me miro en el espejo y digo... espectacular.
Mi madre flipa con mi alimentación, cuando como todo lo grasiento (ej: panceta) y le digo que la grasa no importa, que con comer tres veces al día vale y que si tiene hambre que coma nueces... De hecho ha restringido el pan de su alimentación y ya está notando los beneficios.

Lo actualizo: En abril deje el gimnasio por una rehabilitación en la rodilla, y lo he retomado ahora. Básicamente de 66kg pase a 68Kg con una vida sedentaria. Se me dejaron de marcar un poco los abdominales, pero en ningún caso empecé a recuperar la tripa de antes. Ahora en el Gimnasio y ordenando mejor mi vida otra vez 67Kg y mejorando. La rehabilitación de la rodilla fue un éxito, y tras dos años puedo hacer actividad deportiva prolongada empleando la pierna.

Sigo sin ser un taliban; Esos dos kilos los cogí en las vacaciones abusando de lo que no hay que abusar y eso sumando a 4 meses de inactividad física pues se nota.

Ahora Karlos tengo una duda: Creo haber entendido mucho de lo que decís, pero no entiendo porque no benefician comer legumbres. Mi casa es una casa tradicional de las que se comen legumbres entre una y dos veces por semana, y al principio tuve dudas sobre que eso me chafase la dieta.
También he logrado un cambio alimenticio en mi familia: Pasta y7o arroz se comen ahora una vez cada 15 días y no como antes que se podían comer una cada diez.

Edito: los análisis: El colesterol para que esté bien te marca que ha de estar entre 150 y 200. Yo atiborrándome a grasa 148. Dos por debajo del mínimo. No se si esto es consecuencia de mi alimentación o es por mi propio metabolismo (Porque en realidad siempre lo he tenido muy bajo)

Un Saludo y gracias de antemano por la respuesta


----------



## rory (18 Sep 2017)

A ver si alguien ha hecho esta receta que pusieron en el hilo el año pasado. 


400 Bad Request

¿Alguien que pueda traducirla?


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (18 Sep 2017)

rory dijo:


> A ver si alguien ha hecho esta receta que pusieron en el hilo el año pasado.
> 
> 
> 400 Bad Request
> ...



Me ha entrado curiosidad y me he puesto a verlo.

Básicamente, va tal que así:

30 grs. de avena sin glúten
250 grs dátiles (sin pepita!)
Se tritura todo junto
Una cucharada de agua
un par de zanahorias
se tritura todo de nuevo
60 grs de harina de almendra
anacardos (no dice la cantidad, es como medio bol; se pueden también usar avellanas, nueces de macadamia, almendras, etc)
60 grs de cacao en polvo
se mezcla bien y no va al horno sino al congelador por lo menos media hora

No sé qué tal será el resultado, pero me apetece probarlo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2017)

atika dijo:


> esto es lo que puse en el primer mensaje:
> 
> Hace un año que caí aquí por primera vez. Mido 1.73 y en aquél momento pesaba 74 Kg (y 35 años). Tenía un "principio" de barriga cervecera que no me quitaba. Iba al gimnasio pero nada ni de una manera ni de otra. Yo pensaba que "cuidándome un poco" y metiéndome caña en el gimnasio, todo volvería a su orden: En mi familia mi madre y yo siempre hemos estado súper delgados, vamos que podía comer cualquier mierda y no engordaba. Creo que parte de la culpa de eso era por un poco de ansiedad que tenía cuando era más joven y (no se porqué) que siempre tengo más frio que el resto de las personas, parece que no tengo sangre en las venas, y mi cuerpo trata de entrar en calor, supongo que quemando grasas. Pero no lograba reducir.
> 
> ...



Estupendo resumen...

Me resulta curiosisimo como gente como tu, sin un gran soprepeso, también baja muchísimo de un peso que yo consideraría 'normal'. Con 1,73 si te hubieses quedado alrededor de 70 kg habría sido absolutamente lógico, pero cada constitución es un mundo.

Como hemos dicho muchas veces aqui no se tiene solo en cuenta el factor peso. Sobre todo la paleo busca un equilibrio en el tema de la salud, y lo del peso simplemente es un efecto secundario logico al recuperar la misma.

El concepto de dieta evolutiva tomo como base la dieta hipotoxica de Jean Seignalet. Ejerció como medico y catedrático en el hospital de Montpellier. Su extensa formación como médico y biólogo le permitió elaborar una teoría global que relacionase gran parte de las enfermedades autoinmunes con la alimentación moderna, diseñando una dieta que aplicó con gran éxito a sus pacientes.

El hilo va de quitar azucar y harina de la dieta, pero la dieta hipotoxica (o evolutiva), va mas allá. Establece una lista de alimentos que pueden estar detrás de diversos tipos de inflamación y respuestas autoinmunes. LOS PRIMEROS DE LA LISTA SON LOS CEREALES, sobre todo el trigo moderno por estar altamente alterado.

Que pasa con las legumbres?? en realidad no pasa nada, pero tienen una alta concentracion de antinutrientes (lectinas, fitatos, saponinas...). La ventaja es que se pueden eliminar en su mayoria con un buen remojado desde el dia anterior quitando varias veces el agua (como se ha hecho siempre).

Eso significa que consumidos de vez en cuando tampoco te debería preocupar meterlos como parte de tu dieta (no como parte principal ojo).

Tu cuerpo te va a decir si te sientan bien o no. En general a todo el mundo le provocan gases y se pasa la tarde hinchado, pero si no es nada alarmante tu veras si los tomas con mas o menos asiduidad. Si notas mucha inflamacion y te dura mucho deberias de pensar que no es el mejor alimento para ti, el cuerpo avisa.

Yo los tomo de vez en cuando pero no todas las semanas. Por ejemplo si que tomo arroz un dia a la semana, precisamente porque es un cereal muy poco alterado y se digiere perfectamente.

Espero habertelo aclarado bien, un saludo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (18 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> mi conocida come fatal, hidratos a porrillo, creo que se refugia en a comida. después de comer bien es capaz de comer a escondidas 6 donuts y claro



Mal asunto. Si se refugia en la comida, tarde o temprano acabará recuperando el peso perdido, incluso más si acaba en tumba metabólica. También si le sobran tantos kilos, le quedarán muchos pellejos y al final se acabará viendo mejor con kilos de más que con kilos de menos.


----------



## rory (18 Sep 2017)

Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> Me ha entrado curiosidad y me he puesto a verlo.
> 
> Básicamente, va tal que así:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias compañero.

Pongo yo una receta muy buena.

Flan de leche de coco

Un bote de leche de coco (en Mercadona tienen)
6 huevos camperos
miel al gusto
esencia de limón o vainilla en polvo

En una flanera grande se baten los huevos y se le añade miel al gusto. Se bate con tenedor todo y se le añade el bote de leche de coco. Se prueba el dulzor y se ajusta. Se mezcla tdo bien y se le añade esencia de limón o de vainilla. O los dos, como hago yo.
Se cierra la flanera y se pone al baño maría en olla exprés o en el horno, según prisa que tengas. A fuego muy lento, alrededor de unos 45 minutos.

Esta receta me la inventé y es un éxito, sale un flan exquisito y la peña se cree que lleva leche de vaca.


----------



## atika (19 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Estupendo resumen...
> 
> Me resulta curiosisimo como gente como tu, sin un gran soprepeso, también baja muchísimo de un peso que yo consideraría 'normal'. Con 1,73 si te hubieses quedado alrededor de 70 kg habría sido absolutamente lógico, pero cada constitución es un mundo.
> 
> ...



Pues mira: Algo que yo no sabía: Mi madre pone siempre las legumbres a remojo 12 horas. ¿Porqué, le he preguntado? Y me ha dicho que porque lo hacía su madre, y la suya y... En general porque la coción es más fácil y se tarda menos y me ha dicho que así se digieren mejor. (bravo por mamá) También la calidad de la legumbre es buena, somos de Salamanca y compramos directamente a los productores, al menos lentejas de la Armuña y garbanzos de Pedrosillo.
Las legumbres nunca me han hinchado ni provocado gases así que mira qué bien, eso que me llevo.
Muchas gracias por los consejos y por lo que nos habeis enseñado a muchos.
Aunque sea cada x tiempo volveré a contaros por aquí. (Auqnue solo sea para preguntar). Un saludo.


----------



## sada (20 Sep 2017)

aquí estoy en mi receso de la mañana con mis nueces y unas lonchas de tocino


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> aquí estoy en mi receso de la mañana con mis nueces y unas lonchas de tocino



¿Y el personal no te mira con ojos alucinados cuando te ven enarbolando el tocinaco?

Los momentos más humorísticos de la hora de la comida eran cuando la gente empezaba a preguntarme qué hacía para haber adelgazado tanto y yo sacaba el taco de tocino salado y empezaba a cortar lonchas gordas y p'adentro...

...y el personal con los yogures desnatados, con las acelgas hervidas y las pechugas de pollo raquítico más secas que un ajo, echando espuma por la boca


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y el personal no te mira con ojos alucinados cuando te ven enarbolando el tocinaco?
> 
> Los momentos más humorísticos de la hora de la comida eran cuando la gente empezaba a preguntarme qué hacía para haber adelgazado tanto y yo sacaba el taco de tocino salado y empezaba a cortar lonchas gordas y p'adentro...
> 
> ...y el personal con los yogures desnatados, con las acelgas hervidas y las pechugas de pollo raquítico más secas que un ajo, echando espuma por la boca



Eso nos ha pasado en casa cuando hemos invitado a alguien a cenar, ponemos digamos una cena estándar peeero también en paralelo la paleo y la gente literalmente no toca el tocinete, por ejemplo, mientras se hinchan a pan. El comentario cuando nos ven comer siempre es el mismo "¿cómo podéis estar delgados comiendo así?" y se suelen contestar a sí mismos diciendo "os matáis a hacer spinning y esas cosas y además es de constitución", ya ni discutimos, a veces para trolear les digo que por las mañanas me tomo un bol entero de cereales con leche desnatada para compensar! :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## rory (20 Sep 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> he estado investigando y lo que realmente me sienta mal por mi tipo de metabolismo son las grasas animales, por ejemplo el cerdo y la mantequilla, y los he eliminado de mi dieta. También como aguacates que quedarán y ahora lo que haré es incluir el aceite de coco y seguiré tomando el AOVE pero en menos cantidad. Dentro de un mes me haré otra analítica y veré que pasa. Lo dicho el cerdo y carnes rojas eliminados. Hoy pollo.



A ver si me lees. Dónde miras tu tipo de metabolismo?


----------



## MAUSER (20 Sep 2017)

rory dijo:


> A ver si me lees. Dónde miras tu tipo de metabolismo?




Aquí mismo:
Episodio #199 Características dominantes de las personas con sistema nervioso excitado - YouTube


----------



## sada (20 Sep 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Aquí mismo:
> Episodio #199 Características dominantes de las personas con sistema nervioso excitado - YouTube



En mi caso la última tengo sueño liviano. Podré seguir tomando algo dE grasa¿


----------



## qbit (21 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eso nos ha pasado en casa cuando hemos invitado a alguien a cenar, ponemos digamos una cena estándar peeero también en paralelo la paleo y la gente literalmente no toca el tocinete, por ejemplo, mientras se hinchan a pan. El comentario cuando nos ven comer siempre es el mismo "¿cómo podéis estar delgados comiendo así?" y se suelen contestar a sí mismos diciendo "os matáis a hacer spinning y esas cosas y además es de constitución", ya ni discutimos, a veces para trolear les digo que por las mañanas me tomo un bol entero de cereales con leche desnatada para compensar! :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Diles la verdad. ¿Así tratas a las amistades y familiares?

Si no asimilan la verdad es su problema.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2017 at 02:12 ----------

Me sale que estoy en la página 1069 pero hay hasta la página 1072 inaccesibles (y no es la primera vez, pero no tengo claro el motivo exacto). Que un moderador lo arregle.
:8:

---------- Post added 21-sep-2017 at 02:13 ----------

Coñe, después del mensaje anterior se ha arreglado...


----------



## Chapinazo (21 Sep 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Aquí mismo:
> Episodio #199 Características dominantes de las personas con sistema nervioso excitado - YouTube



Parece un charlatán.

Hay mucha gente todo el día con esto del metabolismo en la boca, pero no creo que nada en el cuerpo funcione muy diferente de una persona a otra, si están sanas. Lo que hay son hábitos y edades diferentes (probablemente también haya diferencia de metabolismo entre hombres y mujeres), lo que conduce a resultados diferentes.

Hablo desde la barra del bar, pero es que estoy harto de escuchar las magufadas de los grupos sanguíneos y de los metabolismos acelerados o no sé qué. Es para sacar los cuartos a los que buscan milagros. Sospecho que el público que tienen es el mismo que compra libros de autoayuda.


----------



## MAUSER (21 Sep 2017)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Parece un charlatán.
> 
> Hay mucha gente todo el día con esto del metabolismo en la boca, pero no creo que nada en el cuerpo funcione muy diferente de una persona a otra, si están sanas. Lo que hay son hábitos y edades diferentes (probablemente también haya diferencia de metabolismo entre hombres y mujeres), lo que conduce a resultados diferentes.
> 
> Hablo desde la barra del bar, pero es que estoy harto de escuchar las magufadas de los grupos sanguíneos y de los metabolismos acelerados o no sé qué. Es para sacar los cuartos a los que buscan milagros. Sospecho que el público que tienen es el mismo que compra libros de autoayuda.



Como se que hablas desde el desconocimiento ya que la ignorancia es muy atrevida, informate primero antes de decir que este tipo es un charlatán. Este mismo "charlatán" como ti dices demostró que el tema alimenticio con respecto al grupo sanguíneo NO FUNCIONA. 

Eres un forero con cuatro mensajes que se las da de sabio, encima Guatemalteco.... En tu país vais todos al curandero a que os cante y os eche los ungüentos correspondientes. 

Te diré que el sistema nervioso excitado es el simpático de la medicina y el pasivo corresponde al parasimpático, aunque no se ni para qué.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (21 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y el personal no te mira con ojos alucinados cuando te ven enarbolando el tocinaco?
> 
> Los momentos más humorísticos de la hora de la comida eran cuando la gente empezaba a preguntarme qué hacía para haber adelgazado tanto y yo sacaba el taco de tocino salado y empezaba a cortar lonchas gordas y p'adentro...
> 
> ...y el personal con los yogures desnatados, con las acelgas hervidas y las pechugas de pollo raquítico más secas que un ajo, echando espuma por la boca



Bonito tema has sacado... De nutrición solo hay una y única verdad, que es la que nos marca la famosa pirámide, por muchas pruebas en contra que tenga. ::

En mi ex-curro (ahora curro desde casa) me estaban siempre auditando a ver que es lo que comía y dejaba de comer porqué soy cuerpoescombro y es imposible estar así a base de panceta, frutos secos, queso graso y AOVE. ::

Habían mujeres que comían una ensalada verde casi sin aceite con 2 lonchas de pavo (no creo que más de 300 kCal), hacían 3 clases de spining a la semana y estaban rellenitas... :: 

Las troleaba con sus propias teorías teóricas y les decía que si comían "tan pocas calorías" era imposible que no adelgazaran si metían menos de lo que gastaban. :: Y que entonces el desayuno y cena deberían ponerse hasta las trancas comiendo porqué era imposible que con 3 comidas con tan pocas calorías no fueran esqueletos andantes (unas 1000 kCal diarias). Entraban como en cortocircuito, y me decían que "todos los metabolismos no eran iguales". 

Con calculadora de calorías de metabolismo basal en mano, les demostraba que había algo que no les funcionaba en sus teorías teóricas, y que sus 1000 kCal diarias distaban mucho de las 1600-1700 de su metabolismo basal. Cuando empezaban a ver un poco la luz y les decía que la alternativa era meterse de grasas hasta arriba, me salían con eso de que la grasa engorda (si no comes grasa y estás gordo, no has engordado precisamente por la grasa) y que sube el colesterol, y de ahí no las podía sacar.


----------



## merkawoman (21 Sep 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Como se que hablas desde el desconocimiento ya que la ignorancia es muy atrevida, informate primero antes de decir que este tipo es un charlatán. Este mismo "charlatán" como ti dices demostró que el tema alimenticio con respecto al grupo sanguíneo NO FUNCIONA.
> 
> Eres un forero con cuatro mensajes que se las da de sabio, encima Guatemalteco.... En tu país vais todos al curandero a que os cante y os eche los ungüentos correspondientes.
> 
> Te diré que el sistema nervioso excitado es el simpático de la medicina y el pasivo corresponde al parasimpático, aunque no se ni para qué.



...Te mofas de los origenes del conforero...y pones un video de un chaman con corbata...::

sistema "autonomico" igual a sistema "automatico"...


----------



## sada (21 Sep 2017)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Parece un charlatán.
> 
> Hay mucha gente todo el día con esto del metabolismo en la boca, pero no creo que nada en el cuerpo funcione muy diferente de una persona a otra, si están sanas. Lo que hay son hábitos y edades diferentes (probablemente también haya diferencia de metabolismo entre hombres y mujeres), lo que conduce a resultados diferentes.
> 
> Hablo desde la barra del bar, pero es que estoy harto de escuchar las magufadas de los grupos sanguíneos y de los metabolismos acelerados o no sé qué. Es para sacar los cuartos a los que buscan milagros. Sospecho que el público que tienen es el mismo que compra libros de autoayuda.



si puede parecer un charlatán pero creo que sabe bastante de lo que habla en el tema metabolismo

---------- Post added 21-sep-2017 at 09:12 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> Bonito tema has sacado... De nutrición solo hay una y única verdad, que es la que nos marca la famosa pirámide, por muchas pruebas en contra que tenga. ::
> 
> En mi ex-curro (ahora curro desde casa) me estaban siempre auditando a ver que es lo que comía y dejaba de comer porqué soy cuerpoescombro y es imposible estar así a base de panceta, frutos secos, queso graso y AOVE. ::
> 
> ...



bueno es que tienes que pensar que no es fácil, todo lo que lees y ves tiene que ver con las calorías, yo por ejemplo, hasta que entré en este foro no vi la luz, y no creáis, me costó un tiempo asimilarlo. va en contra de todo lo establecido. No es culpa suya. luego una vez que ves la luz empiezas a buscar y tirar del hilo y ya ves cosas como dietdoctor, cerebro de pan, come grasa y adelgaza, método grez etc pero mientras...es difícil cuando médicos, medios de comunicación etc te están diciendo lo de las calorías las grasas ...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (21 Sep 2017)

No sé si habéis comentado por aquí al dr. Robert Lustig (pediatra endocrinólogo de la UCSF), pero tienes unas conferencias muy interesantes sobre el tema del azúcar, los procesados y la obesidad. Por ejemplo, en youtube: "sugar: the bitter truth".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Sep 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Diles la verdad. ¿Así tratas a las amistades y familiares?
> 
> Si no asimilan la verdad es su problema.



Claro, es que nos hemos cansado de decirles lo que hay que hacer, te miran como si fueras extraterrestre y de grasas no y 5 comidas diarias y desayuno con cereales no los sacas, porque se lo ha dicho el médico y el endocrino y el nutricionista, y claro no vais a saber vosotros más, aunque estemos sanos y delgados... eso es suerte, que nos matamos a spinning o directamente genética, que en el caso de famliares tiene cojones que lo utilicen como argumento.::


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Sep 2017)

Estoy trolleando un poco forochicas en un hilo de alimentación y deporte que hay.

Perlas que me están contestando:
-Saltarse comidas(ayuno) es igual de malo que desayunar un donuts
-Los dietistas dicen que entrenar en ayunas es malo.
-Hacer ayuno es malo
-Nadie puede aguantar sin comer desde la cena hasta el almuerzo
-Son debotas de los nutricionistas/dietistas


----------



## Chapinazo (21 Sep 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Como se que hablas desde el desconocimiento ya que la ignorancia es muy atrevida, informate primero antes de decir que este tipo es un charlatán. Este mismo "charlatán" como ti dices demostró que el tema alimenticio con respecto al grupo sanguíneo NO FUNCIONA.
> 
> Eres un forero con cuatro mensajes que se las da de sabio, encima Guatemalteco.... En tu país vais todos al curandero a que os cante y os eche los ungüentos correspondientes.
> 
> Te diré que el sistema nervioso excitado es el simpático de la medicina y el pasivo corresponde al parasimpático, aunque no se ni para qué.



Mi afirmación de que parece un charlatán es válida así fuera Premio Nobel de Medicina, por la sencilla razón de que habla como un charlatán y razona como un charlatán.

Mira, este hilo en el que estamos acerca de harinas y azúcar ha ayudado a muchas personas (entre las que me incluyo) a alimentarnos mejor y a mejorar nuestra calidad de vida. Por eso creo que tenemos que mantenerlo limpio de auténticas bobadas y magufadas como esa que has publicado. Te invito a abrir un hilo acerca del metabolismo acelerado o de la chuminada que quieras, pero te pido que no ensucies este, donde podemos comentar acerca de "dieta paleo" y similares (y no, la magufada esa no es similar).

Sobre mi origen y mi vida tú no tienes ni puta idea de nada. No soy guatemalateco, pero aunque lo fuera tendría el mismo derecho a comentar que cualquiera, pese a tu opinión de racista imbécil.


----------



## MAUSER (21 Sep 2017)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Mi afirmación de que parece un charlatán es válida así fuera Premio Nobel de Medicina, por la sencilla razón de que habla como un charlatán y razona como un charlatán.
> 
> Mira, este hilo en el que estamos acerca de harinas y azúcar ha ayudado a muchas personas (entre las que me incluyo) a alimentarnos mejor y a mejorar nuestra calidad de vida. *Por eso creo que tenemos que mantenerlo limpio de auténticas bobadas y magufadas como esa que has publicado*. Te invito a abrir un hilo acerca del metabolismo acelerado o de la chuminada que quieras, pero te pido que no ensucies este, donde podemos comentar acerca de "dieta paleo" y similares (y no, la magufada esa no es similar).
> 
> Sobre mi origen y mi vida tú *no tienes ni puta idea de nada*. No soy guatemalateco, pero aunque lo fuera tendría el mismo derecho a comentar que cualquiera, pese a tu *opinión de racista imbécil*.




O sea, hablas de mantener el hilo limpio, me pides que no lo ensucie, pero me llamas racista imbécil y que no tengo ni puta idea de nada. :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## INDIGNADITO (21 Sep 2017)

Es que él es el único que puede insultar, va de bueno pero sale la mara que lleva dentro..., en Guatemala si no eres de una mara no eres nadie... Y te llama racista cuando él es español también. Jajaja cuanto colgao::


----------



## Cazarr (22 Sep 2017)

Buenos días,

estaba mirando la web Carndecavall.cat, que viene a ser una tienda enfocada a la venta de carne de caballo y potro ecológico de los Pirineos, y en uno de los productos (concretamente las hamburguesas, que por cierto ofrecen "elaboraciones paleo") indican que* contienen sulfitos*.

*¿Es normal?* Tengo entendido que los sulfitos pueden provocar dolor de cabeza a pesar de ser un aditivo bastante común (en el vino, por ejemplo), pero *tengo la duda de si es normal que se lo añadan a la carne ecológica*.

(Gracias.)


----------



## Rauxa (22 Sep 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Estoy trolleando un poco forochicas en un hilo de alimentación y deporte que hay.
> 
> Perlas que me están contestando:
> -Saltarse comidas(ayuno) es igual de malo que desayunar un donuts
> ...



Gordas afirmando que el ayuno es malo.
Todo en orden.



Después les preguntas pq creen que tienen sobrepeso y colapsan cuando suman 2+2


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Sep 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Gordas afirmando que el ayuno es malo.
> Todo en orden.
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso pero ahora ha salido una de allí diciendo que lo que digo no es de estar loco y que muchas personas siguen este estilo de vida.

También ha hablado del hombre que salía a cazar en ayunas y que comía cuando podía.

Ahora ese hilo se está convirtiendo en un hilo interesante.


----------



## sada (22 Sep 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Estoy trolleando un poco forochicas en un hilo de alimentación y deporte que hay.
> 
> Perlas que me están contestando:
> -Saltarse comidas(ayuno) es igual de malo que desayunar un donuts
> ...



jajaja que bueno. cuéntanos más.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (22 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> No sé si habéis comentado por aquí al dr. Robert Lustig (pediatra endocrinólogo de la UCSF), pero tienes unas conferencias muy interesantes sobre el tema del azúcar, los procesados y la obesidad. Por ejemplo, en youtube: "sugar: the bitter truth".



De este documental, explica porqué la dieta atkins y la dieta de los japoneses funcionan y es porqué se elimina la fructosa en ambas dietas. Es una gran clase de metabolismo de la glucosa y la fructosa.

El señor Sunwukung y sus colegas, al final algo de razón tendrán y todo... ::


----------



## autsaider (22 Sep 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> *¿QUÉ COMEN LOS LUCHADORES DE SUMO?*
> 
> A parte de su tradicional estofado Chankonabe, toman litros de CERVEZA al día, y de arroz.
> 
> ...



Parece que tanta grasa os está afectando el cerebro. De lo contrario sabrías que la inmensa mayoría de los que intentan engordar con esa dieta no lo consiguen. Y los pocos que lo consiguen son bestias que cada día comen decenas de tazones de arroz (el campeón de sumo japonés se comío 87 tazones de arroz en una sola comida).

Pero no permitas que la realidad te chafe tus tonterias.

Hay una epidemia de obesidad que coincide exactamente con la aparición de la comida basura. Pero vosotros seguid con vuestro rollo de que estamos gordos porque comemos cereales y que esto se arregla comiendo bacon.

Vosotros no entendéis que las dietas cetogénicas hacen perder peso a corto plazo. Claro, también puedes adelgazar si te haces adicto al crack o si te sometes a sesiones intensas de quimioterapia. El problema es que eso no es sano y por tanto no es viable a largo plazo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (24 Sep 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Vosotros no entendéis que las dietas cetogénicas hacen perder peso a corto plazo. Claro, también puedes adelgazar si te haces adicto al crack o si te sometes a sesiones intensas de quimioterapia. El problema es que eso no es sano y por tanto no es viable a largo plazo.



::

Comparar una dieta cetogénica con consumir crack o sesiones de quimio no dice mucho a favor de tus argumentos... ¿Por qué no son viables las dietas cetogénicas a largo plazo??

Los niños epilépticos que no les quieren medicar están toda su vida en cetosis y no les pasa nada de nada. Gran parte de la población nórdica, ídem.

Y sin ir más lejos, mi señora y yo llevamos ya 4 años, y como auténticas rosas, oiga. ::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Sep 2017)

Buenas, 

por favor, ruego que vengan los defensores de la teoría del balance energético a explicarme el resultado de estos estudios:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5078648/pdf/JNME2016-9104792.pdf

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4022420/pdf/1550-2783-11-19.pdf

_En el primero, los mismos participantes siguen dos dietas diferentes, primero una y luego la otra, en un orden establecido por azar. Una de las dietas es más baja en proteína y se sigue durante dos meses, la otra es más alta en proteína y se sigue durante cuatro meses. La principal diferencia entre ambas dietas era la cantidad de proteína, que tuvo asociada una diferencia en la cantidad de calorías ingeridas.

No hubo diferencias en la cantidad de grasa corporal de los participantes al finalizar ambos periodos dietarios, “a pesar” de claras diferencias en la ingesta energética.













Dos grupos de participantes. Uno sigue una dieta normal en proteína (grupo control) mientras que otro (alto en proteína) consume más o menos el doble de proteína. Sin diferencias apreciables entre los dos grupos en el resto de macronutrientes:







Como se aprecia en la tabla anterior, *un grupo consume 800 kcal/d más que el otro*.

Ésta es la primera investigación en individuos entrenados en resistencia que demuestra que una dieta hipercalórica alta en proteína no contribuye a ganar grasa corporal

¡Consumir calorías extra no contribuye a ganar grasa corporal! ¡Glups! ¿Qué significa entonces hipercalórica? ¿Qué significa entonces “extra”? Bueno Houston, hemos tenido un problema aquí con el tautológico “exceso”: hay exceso pero no hay exceso (ver,ver).

En comparación con el grupo control, el grupo HP redujo 0.5 kg más la grasa corporal, consumiendo 800 kcal/d “extra”:

imagen_1184

8 semanas con 800 kcal/día más que el otro grupo son 44800 kcal de diferencia. Ganaron 600 g de masa no grasa más que el otro grupo, pero perdieron 0.5 kg de masa grasa que tiene más calorías por gramo. O en otras palabras, perdieron energía acumulada a pesar de consumir muchísimas más calorías.
_

Resumen: un grupo come 400 kcal. más al día, el otro come 800 kcal. más al día, ambos manteniendo igual sus rutinas de entrenamiento. Resultado: primer grupo no sufre variaciones en el tejido adiposo corporal. El segundo grupo *PIERDE* medio kilo de grasa corporal ienso:

Aplicando el paradigma del balance energético, estos resultados no se pueden explicar. Además, demuestran que el medir las calorías de la dieta como intervención para que pacientes adelgacen NO tiene una justificación científica.

Aunque sé que nadie me va a contestar :XX: me gustaría, por un mínimo de honestidad intelectual, que foreros como Sunwukung o elmastonto comenten estos estudios, que aporten su punto de vista.

Claro que ya sé que la respuesta va a ser un atronador silencio :XX:

Por cierto, los comentarios al estudio están copiados de Muchas más calorías . Un blog imprescindible para aportar pruebas de por qué el modelo dominante sobre las causas de la obesidad es pseudociencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## MAUSER (24 Sep 2017)

Yo también quisiera saber por qué las dietas cetogénicas no son viables a largo plazo.... Llevo tres años en cetosis el 95% del tiempo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo también quisiera saber por qué las dietas cetogénicas no son viables a largo plazo.... Llevo tres años en cetosis el 95% del tiempo.



Yo tengo mis dudas por la simple razon de que para mantener una dieta cetogenica es necesario mantener las cantidades de verdura y fruta bajo minimos.

No acabo de ver claro que se cubran todas las cantidades de micronutrientes necesarios, sin añadir esos hidratos buenos que los acompañan verdura, tuberculos y fruta.

Solo es una suposicion, pero tiene cierta logica.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> ::
> 
> Comparar una dieta cetogénica con consumir crack o sesiones de quimio no dice mucho a favor de tus argumentos... ¿Por qué no son viables las dietas cetogénicas a largo plazo??
> 
> ...



Manifestations of coronary atherosclerosis in young trauma victims--an autopsy study. - PubMed - NCBI

Korean Soldiers Study « Heart Attack Prevention



> Three hundred soldiers, most of whom were killed in action or accidentally, were autopsied, and their arteries were carefully dissected both cross-sectionally and longitudinally [1 and 2]. Complete data, including age, height and weight were collected for 200 of the subjects. Average age ranged from 18 to 48 years with a mean of 22.1 years, average height was 171 centimeters, and average weight was 66 kilograms. [2]



los soldados coreanos no tenían arterosclerosis en la mayoría de ellos. 

En los años 50 los yanquis ya tenían la dieta de los "ricos", similar a la de los noruegos, finlandeses y demás, repleta de proteínas, grasa y colesterol.

La única dieta que ha mostrado prevenir y revertir la arterosclerosis y los problemas cardiacos es una dieta baja en productos de origen animal y baja en grasas (hasta un 20% de las calorías totales), es decir, alta en carbohidratos (los saludables como decís vosotros a pesar de que casi nunca diferenciáis).

Y esos resultados son los de los países nórdicos, sanísimos oiga.

4 años dice, en fin.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Sep 2017)

Por cierto, la dieta cetogénica como terapia para niños epilépticos funciona en el 50%, no en todos, y no se recomienda su uso de manera prolongado.

Otro apunte que seguís sin entender, la eficiencia de conversión en depósitos grasos de los distintos macronutrientes es distinta, siendo la más eficaz la grasa y las proteínas y los carbohidratos los que peor se convierten y acumulan en grasa. 

500 de las 800 calorías de diferencia son debidas a las proteínas. 

Por otro lado, ambos grupos consumían una dieta alta en grasas, el que menos un 30% de las calorías. 

El tiempo de estudio es muy corto (sólo seis meses consumiendo la dieta alta en proteínas), son sólo 14 personas, la incertidumbre de las calorías diarias es brutal (a saber cuántos días comieron 500 calorías menos porque estaban fartucos).

En fin, que nada que ver con los estudios de intervención de Ornish, Pritikin, Esseslstyn, Macdougall, miles de años de historia, etc, etc


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Por cierto, la dieta cetogénica como terapia para niños epilépticos funciona en el 50%, no en todos, y no se recomienda su uso de manera prolongado.
> 
> Otro apunte que seguís sin entender, la eficiencia de conversión en depósitos grasos de los distintos macronutrientes es distinta, siendo la más eficaz la grasa y las proteínas y los carbohidratos los que peor se convierten y acumulan en grasa.
> 
> ...



Resumiendo: que te pasas los estudios por el forro y a otra cosa :XX:

Nada nada, no dejes que la realidad cuestione mínimamente ninguno de tus planteamientos :XX:

Tampoco esperaba otra cosa, no sé para qué me esfuerzo :XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Manifestations of coronary atherosclerosis in young trauma victims--an autopsy study. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> Korean Soldiers Study « Heart Attack Prevention
> 
> ...



Comprueba en que años se fundaron estas empresas y que comian-bebian esos americanos ricos.

















Los coreanos en los 50 no comian ninguna de estas cosas.

Lo que tu llamas dieta de ricos eran esos productos y otros muchos que ya les vendia una floreciente industria alimentaria, y por entonces los coreanos aun ni las olian.

No te cansas de escribir las mismas chorradas Sugus?


----------



## 999999999 (24 Sep 2017)

Trucos de alimentación para cuando no tienes tiempo (ni de hacer la compra) | Telva.com



> *Trucos de alimentación para cuando no tienes tiempo (ni de hacer la compra)
> El peor recurso cuando vamos con prisas es comer poco y mal. ¿Cómo podemos salir de esa espiral?*
> 
> Chanel Otoño Invierno 2014 2015
> ...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (25 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo tengo mis dudas por la simple razon de que para mantener una dieta cetogenica es necesario mantener las cantidades de verdura y fruta bajo minimos.
> 
> No acabo de ver claro que se cubran todas las cantidades de micronutrientes necesarios, sin añadir esos hidratos buenos que los acompañan verdura, tuberculos y fruta.
> 
> Solo es una suposicion, pero tiene cierta logica.




Fruta y tubérculos, sí que te los tienes que meter a cuenta gotas. Verdura te puedes meter la que quieras, y legumbres puedes comer pero solo de acompañamiento.

Si puedes ingerir 50gr de hidratos al día, y la cebolla lleva 5gr de hidratos por cada 100gr, imagínate lo que te tienes que meter entre pecho y espalda para salirte de cetosis...

---------- Post added 25-sep-2017 at 09:13 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> Por cierto, la dieta cetogénica como terapia para niños epilépticos funciona en el 50%, no en todos, y no se recomienda su uso de manera prolongado.



Sí, ya, y yo me lo creo... ¿Y a los nórdicos que excusa les pones? ::


----------



## killersanchez (25 Sep 2017)

Dolor de cabeza...

Pos eso, que durante un par de semana, varias personas cercanas y yo probamos a eliminar totalmente el azúcar de la dieta. Sólo el de la fruta y nada más.

Pues a todos nos empezó un requemor en la cabeza que en momentos puntuales llegaba a dolor. En un par de ocasiones, tomamos un par de cervezas y ya esté se disparó. ¿Alguien me puede explicar el porqué de estos dolores?

Ahora hemos empezado a comer algo de hidratos, poco pero algo y los malestares han desaparecido.

Explicadme un poco el porqué de esto.


----------



## montella (25 Sep 2017)

He conseguido unos un medidor de glucosa en sangre me lo han prestado unos dias....normalmente doy entre 90 y 100.

¿Alguien sabe cual es el valor- rango para perder peso o para decirme si estoy en cetosis y si este chisme vale para determinar eso?


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Sep 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo tengo mis dudas por la simple razon de que para mantener una dieta cetogenica es necesario mantener las cantidades de verdura y fruta bajo minimos.
> 
> No acabo de ver claro que se cubran todas las cantidades de micronutrientes necesarios, sin añadir esos hidratos buenos que los acompañan verdura, tuberculos y fruta.
> 
> Solo es una suposicion, pero tiene cierta logica.



Esto no es del todo cierto: depende directamente del nivel de actividad física, ya que reponer el glucógeno muscular tiene prioridad sobre revertir la cetosis.

En función de las características específicas de cada uno, el "límite" de carbohidratos diarios está entre 30 y 70 gramos, más o menos, pero sobre ese límite hay que sumar lo necesario para reponer las reservas de glucógeno muscular que se hayan consumido, sobre todo en actividades físicas intensas (que son las que más tiran de las propias reservas del músculo).

De todos modos, en cuanto a micronutrientes no tiene por qué haber problema si se concentra uno en verduras nutricionalmente densas y con carbohidratos de baja biodisponibilidad.


----------



## Pichorrica (25 Sep 2017)

killersanchez dijo:


> Dolor de cabeza...
> 
> Pos eso, que durante un par de semana, varias personas cercanas y yo probamos a eliminar totalmente el azúcar de la dieta. Sólo el de la fruta y nada más.
> 
> ...



Síndrome de abstinencia al azúcar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Por cierto, la dieta cetogénica como terapia para niños epilépticos funciona en el 50%, no en todos, y no se recomienda su uso de manera prolongado.
> 
> Otro apunte que seguís sin entender, la eficiencia de conversión en depósitos grasos de los distintos macronutrientes es distinta, siendo la más eficaz la grasa y las proteínas y los carbohidratos los que peor se convierten y acumulan en grasa.
> 
> ...



Como de costumbre, volvemos a mirar el problema desde una óptica miope, fijándonos sólo en las *causas proximales*.

¿Qué importancia puede tener el coste energético de transformar otros sustratos en grasa, cuando el balance energético es* una mera descripción de limitadísima utilidad*?

Vale, genial, se gasta menos energía en acumular grasa exógena que en fabricar grasa endógena ¿Y qué? Si lo que gobierna la acumulación de grasa (y su topología, que es lo crucial) *NO ES EL BALANCE ENERGÉTICO, SINO EL EQUILIBRIO ENDOCRINO...*

Porque, para empezar, la grasa que importa, la que jode la salud es la GRASA VISCERAL. La otra afea, y si es mucha, mucha, jode un poco las articulaciones, pero ya.

¿Y sabe qué mecanismos son los que gobiernan si la grasa que se acumula es subcutánea o visceral? ¿No? Una pista: empieza por in- y termina por -ulina 

Resulta que la grasa visceral tiene muchos más receptores de insulina que la grasa subcutánea, de suerte que la hiperinsulinemia acelera la acumulación de grasa entorno a los órganos. Encima, la acumulación de grasa visceral daña la sensibilidad a la insulina, aumentando la hiperinsulinemia en un círculo vicioso mortal.

Y resulta que, pese a que en efecto la acumulación de grasa exógena es energéticamente más eficiente que la fabricación endógena de grasa, lo cierto es que la grasa en la dieta, además de *sustituir a otros alimentos insulinogénicos*, atempera la velocidad de absorción, reduciendo el índice insulínico de el resto de alimentos.

Es decir, que la grasa puede que se acumule más fácil, pero causa que esa acumulación sea *mucho menos perniciosa*...

Si tengo que apostar a quién aguanta más sin que le reviente la patata, dame un fofisano antes que un TOFI, cualquier día de la semana.


----------



## ooo (25 Sep 2017)

killersanchez dijo:


> Dolor de cabeza...
> 
> Pos eso, que durante un par de semana, varias personas cercanas y yo probamos a eliminar totalmente el azúcar de la dieta. Sólo el de la fruta y nada más.
> 
> ...



Porque sois maricones hipocondriacos. No te duele una mierda si dejas de tomar azúcar.

No se siente absolutamente nada, sólo se desinfla la tripa, los gases desaparecen y se suele adelgazar si no comes mucho de otras cosas.


----------



## sada (25 Sep 2017)

killersanchez dijo:


> Dolor de cabeza...
> 
> Pos eso, que durante un par de semana, varias personas cercanas y yo probamos a eliminar totalmente el azúcar de la dieta. Sólo el de la fruta y nada más.
> 
> ...



desintoxicación


----------



## ooo (25 Sep 2017)

Hipocondria.


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (25 Sep 2017)

killersanchez dijo:


> Dolor de cabeza...
> 
> Pos eso, que durante un par de semana, varias personas cercanas y yo probamos a eliminar totalmente el azúcar de la dieta. Sólo el de la fruta y nada más.
> 
> ...



Es una reacción fisiológica natural. Si una persona que habitualmente tiene una alta ingesta de carbohidratos los reduce drásticamente experimentará de manera desagradable esa carencia, ya que su cuerpo está habituado a trabajar con la glucosa y cuenta con ese aporte constante para su funcionamiento. 

Es algo temporal y puede ser aliviado simplemente reduciendo paulatinamente la ingesta para ir acostumbrando al cuerpo. La prueba de que es debido a la bajada de glucosa en sangre es que en cuanto se toma algo de azúcar se recupera uno de los síntomas físicos.


----------



## sada (25 Sep 2017)

buenoooo

Lo último para adelgazar: el balón gástrico que se traga como una píldora

*Lo último para adelgazar: el balón gástrico que se traga como una píldora*
Sin cirugía, sin endoscopia y sin anestesia, el nuevo balón se ingiere con un vaso de agua, se infla desde el exterior y se expulsa a los cuatro meses de forma natural
El balón gástrico está dentro de esta cápsula. Está unida a un catéter muy delgado
Hasta ahora el balón intragástrico (BIG) se introducía por la boca mediante endoscopia y se retiraba de la misma forma a los 6 meses de tratamiento. Pero desde el pasado mes de julio este balón se puede tragar como si fuera una aspirina. El «autobalón», como lo denomina Gontrand López-Nava, director de la Unidad de endoscopia bariatrica en el Hospital Universitario HM Sanchinarro, viene dentro de una cápsula, unida a un catéter muy delgado y lo suficientemente largo para que, una vez el paciente lo haya ingerido, pueda llenarse desde fuera de la boca.

Tras ello, el profesional, a través de una radiografía, comprueba que la cápsula está correctamente alojada en la cavidad gástrica y la llena con 550 mililitros de suero. Tras ello, desprende el catéter, y lo extrae por la boca. El proceso total no dura más de 15 minutos. «El globo quedará flotando en el estómago, ocupando las dos terceras partes del mismo, lo que proporciona al paciente una sensación de saciedad que le ayudará a comer menos y perder peso durante los cuatro meses que permanece su interior» explica el doctor López-Nava.

¿Molestias? «La deglución de la cápsula puede ser ligeramente molesta para algunos pacientes y se puede sentir una mínima sensación de náusea. Durante los primeros días posteriores, es normal tener algún vómito o náuseas, que no implican mayor riesgo. Pasados 4 meses, el balón se abre y tanto el líquido alojado en su interior como el material con el que está fabricado -una silicona fina- se expulsan con la evacuación. No es necesaria, por tanto, una endoscopia, que sí lo era con el otro balón», añade el especialista. «La única desventaja frente al endoscópico es la duración: un año frente a cuatro meses».

Hasta 12 kilos menos
¿Cuántos kilos se pueden llegar a perder? «Hasta doce -asegura López-Nava-, siempre que los pacientes llenen el espacio reducido del estómago con alimentos bajos en calorías y no de onzas de chocolate, por ejemplo», advierte.

«El secreto del éxito de este sistema es que es como si llevaras ya un plato de paella en el estómago cada vez que vas a cenar, lo que ayuda a comer menos», explica. Según el experto, para que haya pérdida de peso, y que esta sea duradera en el tiempo, es importante que todos los pacientes tengan un contacto estrecho con los departamentos de psicología y nutrición (incluidos en el precio) durante y después del proceso, ya que para cambiar un hábito se requiere por lo menos un año, y es imprescindible hacerlo de la mano de profesionales que te motiven. «El balón no adelgaza, lo que hace perder peso es la dieta que te va a ayudar a cumplir».

El «pinchazo» antihambre, contra los comilones emocionales

¿Sabían que si se aplica una pequeña descarga eléctrica en un punto concreto de la boca del estómago se puede reducir el apetito? Esta técnica que antes se empleaba solo para casos de obesidad mórbida o la incontinencia urinaria, ya se aplica en la Clínica Mira + Cueto de Madrid como complemento en las dietas en personas que presentan una continua sensación de hambre (quedan fuera aquellas que tienen un comer emocional, que se traduce en la ingesta sin hambre como intento de calmar la ansiedad) y han tenido fallos reiterados en tratamientos dietéticos previos. Las doctoras Mar Mira y Sofía Ruiz del Cueto han desarrollado un estudio clínico propio para constatar que, en personas con sobrepeso y obesos no mórbidos (con un IMC >25) que fueron tratadas con este sistema y realizaron dieta, lograron -en el 99% de los casos- una reducción significativamente mayor de peso que las no tratadas, manteniéndose el efecto de reducción del apetito en torno a los tres meses. «Se emplea una finísima aguja de acupuntura conectada al equipo de electroestimulación. Por un lado, crea un reflejo que actúa sobre el dermatoma t6, el nervio encargado de estimular la pared gástrica, lográndose con ello la distensión del fundus gástrico (la parte superior del estómago), que propicia que se ralentice el vaciado del estómago, lo que se traduce en una mayor sensación de saciedad. Y por otra parte, disminuye la secreción de determinados péptidos en el estómago, directamente relacionados con la sensación de hambre». ¿Duele? «No es doloroso, sino molesto», afirman las doctoras. «En una escala del 1 al 5 de dolor la media del remitido por las pacientes tratadas se situó en torno a un 3». Este tratamiento tiene un precio de aproximadamenta 150 euros por sesión y requiere unas diez sesiones para que los efectos del mismo comiencen a ser visibles.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> buenoooo
> 
> Lo último para adelgazar: el balón gástrico que se traga como una píldora
> 
> ...



Habría que procesar a estos matasanos por crímenes contra la humanidad


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Sep 2017)

ayer vi un trozo de un programa de obesas morbidad, dos gemelas que habían ido a Houston a tratarse.

el médico las pone una dieta mas o menos paleo, no se extiende mucho, de pocas calorías pero sin cereales.

las dice que si no bajan 25 kg en un mes no las opera.
no es mucho, partian de mas de 260 kg.

bueno, consiguen adelgazar más de 30 kg cada una en un mes, a base de dieta y pasear a los perritos, y no se crean que a nadie se le ocurre seguir asi unos meses, no.

al quirófano.


----------



## malibux (25 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> El «pinchazo» antihambre, contra los comilones emocionales
> 
> ¿Sabían que si se aplica una pequeña descarga eléctrica en un punto concreto de la boca del estómago se puede reducir el apetito? Esta técnica que antes se empleaba solo para casos de obesidad mórbida o la incontinencia urinaria, ya se aplica en la Clínica Mira + Cueto de Madrid como complemento en las dietas en personas que presentan una continua sensación de hambre (quedan fuera aquellas que tienen un comer emocional, que se traduce en la ingesta sin hambre como intento de calmar la ansiedad) y han tenido fallos reiterados en tratamientos dietéticos previos. Las doctoras Mar Mira y Sofía Ruiz del Cueto han desarrollado un estudio clínico propio para constatar que, en personas con sobrepeso y obesos no mórbidos (con un IMC >25) que fueron tratadas con este sistema y realizaron dieta, lograron -en el 99% de los casos- una reducción significativamente mayor de peso que las no tratadas, manteniéndose el efecto de reducción del apetito en torno a los tres meses. «Se emplea una finísima aguja de acupuntura conectada al equipo de electroestimulación. Por un lado, crea un reflejo que actúa sobre el dermatoma t6, el nervio encargado de estimular la pared gástrica, lográndose con ello la distensión del fundus gástrico (la parte superior del estómago), que propicia que se ralentice el vaciado del estómago, lo que se traduce en una mayor sensación de saciedad. Y por otra parte, disminuye la secreción de determinados péptidos en el estómago, directamente relacionados con la sensación de hambre». ¿Duele? «No es doloroso, sino molesto», afirman las doctoras. «En una escala del 1 al 5 de dolor la media del remitido por las pacientes tratadas se situó en torno a un 3».* Este tratamiento tiene un precio de aproximadamenta 150 euros por sesión y requiere unas diez sesiones para que los efectos del mismo comiencen a ser visibles*.



Jojo la gente es bien espabilada para sacar perras ::

El otro día un amigo médico me dijo que había empezado (junto con más gente de su hospital) este cambio de alimentación y que la promocionaba un endocrino algo conocido por Zaragoza. Parece que se va generalizando la cosa. Ya no me siento tan exclusivo :´´( 

Pero vuelvo con mi neura de siempre. Si esto se generaliza, ¿veremos subir el precio de los frutos secos y otros productos que ahora no tenían tanto consumo? No me jodáis, que ya semos pobres...


----------



## Rauxa (25 Sep 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Jojo la gente es bien espabilada para sacar perras ::
> 
> El otro día un amigo médico me dijo que había empezado (junto con más gente de su hospital) este cambio de alimentación y que la promocionaba un endocrino algo conocido por Zaragoza. Parece que se va generalizando la cosa. Ya no me siento tan exclusivo :´´(
> 
> Pero vuelvo con mi neura de siempre. Si esto se generaliza, ¿veremos subir el precio de los frutos secos y otros productos que ahora no tenían tanto consumo? No me jodáis, que ya semos pobres...



No te preocupes, la gente tiene muy arraigado lo de comer muchas veces al día y que las grasas buenas son muy calóricas y que no se pueden abusar de ellas.
Pueden pasar 15-20 años hasta que no haya un gran cambio.

Los frutos secos y los aguacates ya son caros de por sí, pero no creo que los pongan a precio de caviar


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (25 Sep 2017)

killersanchez dijo:


> Dolor de cabeza...
> 
> Pos eso, que durante un par de semana, varias personas cercanas y yo probamos a eliminar totalmente el azúcar de la dieta. Sólo el de la fruta y nada más.
> 
> ...



Muy probablemente estáis en el límite de ingesta de hidratos para entrar en cetosis. Habéis eliminado los azúcares pero no los hidratos de carbono. 

Si consumes 0 hidratos, el 2º-3º día te encontrarás mal unas 12h y a partir de ahí te encuentras bien. A mí el dolor de cabeza solo lo tenía durante esas horas, pero yo no consumía ni azúcares ni hidratos varios... ::


----------



## Cazarr (25 Sep 2017)

Me autocito, con permiso, a ver si alguien sabe algo:


Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> [...] que viene a ser una tienda enfocada a la venta de carne de caballo y potro ecológico de los Pirineos, y en uno de los productos (concretamente las hamburguesas, que por cierto ofrecen "elaboraciones paleo") indican que* contienen sulfitos*.
> 
> *¿Es normal?* [...] tengo la duda de si es normal que se lo añadan a la carne ecológica[...].
> 
> (Gracias.)


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (25 Sep 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> bueno, consiguen adelgazar más de 30 kg cada una en un mes, a base de dieta y pasear a los perritos, y no se crean que a nadie se le ocurre seguir asi unos meses, no.
> 
> al quirófano.



En teoría, todos los "concursantes" de este programa han intentado miles de millones de dietas antes y ninguna les ha funcionado... Por eso están así. ::

Cuando les promete la operación si se portan bien, milagrosamente esa dieta sí les funciona. :: La operación les supone una ayuda para perder parte del hambre. 

Hay algún concursante que se pensaba que con la operación no tendrían ni que hacer esfuerzo por no comer o se le pasaría el deseo por la comida basura de golpe. Creían que era algo así como un interruptor que lo ponían en "modo on pérdida de peso" y listos. ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Sep 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> No te preocupes, la gente tiene muy arraigado lo de comer muchas veces al día y que las grasas buenas son muy calóricas y que no se pueden abusar de ellas.
> Pueden pasar 15-20 años hasta que no haya un gran cambio.
> 
> Los frutos secos y los aguacates ya son caros de por sí, pero no creo que los pongan a precio de caviar



Yo ya tengo un nogal creciendo en mi huerto, aunque todavía es joven, y este invierno planto dos almendros y un avellano...:fiufiu:


----------



## 999999999 (25 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> En teoría, todos los "concursantes" de este programa han intentado miles de millones de dietas antes y ninguna les ha funcionado... Por eso están así. ::
> 
> *Cuando les promete la operación si se portan bien, milagrosamente esa dieta sí les funciona. ::* La operación les supone una ayuda para perder parte del hambre.
> 
> Hay algún concursante que se pensaba que con la operación no tendrían ni que hacer esfuerzo por no comer o se le pasaría el deseo por la comida basura de golpe. Creían que era algo así como un interruptor que lo ponían en "modo on pérdida de peso" y listos. ::



O sea que la dieta se la pasan por el forro de los cojones el resto del año... ::


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Sep 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> En teoría, todos los "concursantes" de este programa han intentado miles de millones de dietas antes y ninguna les ha funcionado... Por eso están así. ::
> 
> Cuando les promete la operación si se portan bien, milagrosamente esa dieta sí les funciona. :: La operación les supone una ayuda para perder parte del hambre.
> 
> Hay algún concursante que se pensaba que con la operación no tendrían ni que hacer esfuerzo por no comer o se le pasaría el deseo por la comida basura de golpe. Creían que era algo así como un interruptor que lo ponían en "modo on pérdida de peso" y listos. ::



no, no era un concurso, era un reality. no tenían que adelgazar 25kg en un mes para que las saliera gratis, sino para que el médico decidiera que valía la pena, que tenían verdadera voluntad.

me parece que es ese programa gore que luego sacan lo que parecen cuartos de cerdo, y es la piel sobrante tras el by pass gástrico.

el caso es que no me cabe en la cabeza que, siendo capaces de adelgazar 30kg en un mes no se incida en lo mismo en vez de anestesiar a alguien de ese peso.


----------



## rafabogado (26 Sep 2017)

Bueno, aquí un conforero que lleva leyéndoos varios meses y no se había atrevido a contar su experiencia.

Decir que yo estaba en un sobrepeso aceptable (algún michelín que otro), pero sin que nadie te pueda decir ni gordo ni delgado. Nada de barriga cervecera, pero con algún kilo de más. Probablemente por cuestión de metabolismo, ya que la hora diaria de marcha no me la quita nadie y siempre me mantengo con mis moderados michelines. En fin, que teniendo en cuenta que voy camino de los 45 tacos y de cómo está el patio a la edad, desde luego que me doy con un canto en los dientes.

A lo que voy... que desde hace unos meses a esta parte, y precisamente tras leer este foro, he empezado a analizar mi dieta. Comía fruta, legumbres y verdura, sí, pero analizando... me acabé dando cuenta de que tomaba azúcar a paladas. Por la mañana tomaba productos naturales pero excesivamente dulces. Al mediodía el postre igual (yogur de sabores, flan). Y por la noche, tras la cena, más azúcar.

Decir que intentaba cuidarme en lo posible. No me comía tres donuts, sino unas tortas con aceite de tal o cual pueblo (sanas y sin conservantes)... o unas galletas bio integrales especiales con espelta y semillas de chía. *Pero la cuestión es que por muy saludables que fueran, el 25 % de azúcar no se lo quita nadie.*

Hace dos semanas decidí dar el salto y dejar el azúcar. Y estoy estupendamente. Para facilitar el tránsito tengo galletas sin azúcar (prácticamente tengo una caja de cada marca, pues cuando paso por supermercados diferentes, miro lo que hay sin azúcar y atesoro). Incluso puedo deciros que muchas de estas galletas son las mismas bajo diferentes envases y formas. La masa, la misma.

Ya sé que me direis que pueden no tener azúcar, pero con harinas refinadas estamos en las mismas. Es verdad, pero yo estoy encontrando cambio porque como esas galletas sin azúcar suelen estar perrunas por lo general, te comes tres casi obligado... cuando antes te comías medio cartucho de las con azúcar.

Vamos, que en dos semanas me estoy quedando hecho un figurín. Claro que a este ritmo va a parecer que no como... pues quitando el azúcar, quitando el pan... *que ya no echo de menos*... sustituyo por más frutas, verduras, legumbres, frutos secos y tal... pero también me he dado cuenta de que la dieta es bastante aburrida... y al final comes menos por puro aburrimiento y falta de apetito.

Bueno, solo quería contaros mi experiencia y deciros que estoy agradecido al foro.

Realmente no necesitaba adelgazar (aunque esto es relativo... le preguntas a un adolescente y te dice que tienes michelines... y le preguntas a una de 40 y te dice que estás estupendo...), pero estoy adelgazando sin buscarlo. 

La cuestión es que estoy ya hasta los cataplines de frutos secos. Aunque en la dieta metas algunos productos sin azúcar (de modo simbólico, 3 galletas al día) lo cierto es que este tipo de alimentación me parece muy monótona.

Por ejemplo, te coges un yogur bífidus desnatado y, así a palo seco, parece que estás castigado como en las peores dietas. 

Quisiera preguntaros qué "alicientes" o qué "añadidos atractivos" incluís en la dieta, si es que los añadís. Por poneros un ejemplo, me he cenado media lechuga iceberg con algo de cebolla para añadir un sabor diferente. Tras eso, no sabía que comer porque no hay nada atractivo y me he cogido un puñado de pipas por matar el rato.

Esto es la dieta del castigado, aunque sea un castigo autoimpuesto que se lleva bien.

Quisiera preguntaros qué añadís (aparte de fruta o frutos secos) a la dieta como postres. No sé si habrá por ahí un chocolate negro con Stevia marca Torras (o similar) que sea recomendable... o unas madalenas bio sin azúcar... en fin, un algo que anime un poco esta dieta que es la del castigado.

Y que conste que no voy a cambiarla y estoy muy contento porque me siento bien. Pero me veo quedándome en los huesos en un semestre...


----------



## Raullucu (26 Sep 2017)

No entiendo muy bien el último post: ¿quitas azúcar y harinas y tu dieta es aburrida en cuanto a variedad? ¿No sería que antes la basabas en estos productos y en esencia también era aburrida? Hay decenas de carnes, pescados, verduras, hortalizas, frutas en el mercado, con sus cientos de elaboraciones, lentas y rápidas. Aderezos: AOVE, vinagre, especias, encurtidos y fermentados. Decenas de combinaciones para hacerte bebidas, infusiones. Buena variedad de frutos secos para ir combinando y que también te sirven como ingredientes de otras elaboraciones. No sé, son tan amplias las posibilidades que con cogerse un libro de recetas y adaptarlas mínimamente ya tienes para hacerte un plato distinto al desayuno, comida y cena durante todo un año.

Un saludo.


----------



## Qui (26 Sep 2017)

rafabogado dijo:


> Bueno, aquí un conforero que lleva leyéndoos varios meses y no se había atrevido a contar su experiencia.
> 
> Decir que yo estaba en un sobrepeso aceptable (algún michelín que otro), pero sin que nadie te pueda decir ni gordo ni delgado. Nada de barriga cervecera, pero con algún kilo de más. Probablemente por cuestión de metabolismo, ya que la hora diaria de marcha no me la quita nadie y siempre me mantengo con mis moderados michelines. En fin, que teniendo en cuenta que voy camino de los 45 tacos y de cómo está el patio a la edad, desde luego que me doy con un canto en los dientes.
> 
> ...



Yo de postre suelo tomar yogur griego. A veces hago compota en casa (es facilísimo) y la mezclo con el yogur. Está muy bueno. También suelo comer pistachos con alguna onza de chocolate negro de mínimo 75% azúcar. Verás que incluso ese te sabe muy dulce.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Sep 2017)

¿Poca variedad?

En mi despensa normalmente hay:

Un jamón ibérico de cebo (que no soy rico)
Un lomo
Un chorizo ibérico
Un salchichón ibérico
Dos tacos de tocino salado (este sí, de bellota)
Queso curado de oveja
Queso azul
Queso brie
Otros quesos interesantes, cuando los veo
Anchoas en salazón
Boquerones en vinagre
Mejillones en escabeche
Atún en aceite de oliva
Aceitunas (dos o tres variedades)
Encurtidos varios (pepinillos, cebolletas, guindillas, zanahorias, berenjenas)

Por la nevera pasan cada mes:

Cortes varios de carne para plancha (cadera, babilla, entrecot, chuletas de cerdo, chuletillas de cordero, contramuslos de pollo, etc)
Cortes varios de carne para guisar (morcillo, falda, rabo, morro, oreja, pollo troceado, tocino fresco, etc)
Carne para alimentar la barbacoa (chorizo criollo, chorizo dulce y picante, morcilla de cebolla o de arroz, vacío, entraña, churrasco, chuletón, carne picada en mi presencia, panceta, magro de cerdo adobado por mí, costillas, etc)
Pescados para horno (lubina, dorada, trucha, sardinas, etc)
Pescados para guisar (bonito, merluza, rape etc.)
Pescados para plancha (lenguado, lomo de salmón, lomo de atún, rodajas o lomos de merluza)
Huevos, que dan muchísimo juego

En el especiero tengo:

Pimientas de varios colores
Perejil fresco
Canela
Albahaca
Tomillo
Romero
Kifkif de Ceuta
Jalapeño seco
Cayena
Cúrcuma
Cardamomo
Cilantro
Cominos
Nuez moscada
Eneldo
Perifollo
Ajo
y más que ahora no recuerdo

La variedad de verduras disponibles no la voy ni a listar, porque no acabaría nunca.

Si con todo eso se aburre usted, igual lo que necesita es *inspiración*; creo que han abierto un hilo secundario con *ejemplos de menús*, dése un garbeo por allí

---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 09:47 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> no, no era un concurso, era un reality. no tenían que adelgazar 25kg en un mes para que las saliera gratis, sino para que el médico decidiera que valía la pena, que tenían verdadera voluntad.
> 
> me parece que es ese programa gore que luego sacan lo que parecen cuartos de cerdo, y es la piel sobrante tras el by pass gástrico.
> 
> el caso es que no me cabe en la cabeza que, siendo capaces de adelgazar 30kg en un mes no se incida en lo mismo en vez de anestesiar a alguien de ese peso.



Porque la dieta que les ponen es del tipo "aguantar la respiración" 

El problema de muchos de estos obesos mórbidos es que están desesperanzados porque han luchado contra su obesidad *sólo armados con su voluntad* cientos de veces, y *ya saben cómo acaba esa historia*: con más kilos que al principio.

Les ponen una dieta de hambre, de aguantar el tirón, durante un mes, y ellos hacen el esfuerzo una última vez con la esperanza de que, donde se les acabe la fuerza de voluntad, tome el relevo el bypass gástrico; ellos *ya saben que sólo con dieta no lo van a conseguir*, por eso ya hace años que ni lo intentan.

Y ese es el problema con las dietas CICO, que son dietas que hay que hacer a pulmón y que encima cada vez son más difíciles de seguir y menos efectivas (porque el cuerpo "se defiende" de la dieta reduciendo el consumo basal y aumentando los niveles de apetito); NO LOGRAN UNA PÉRDIDA DE PESO SOSTENIDA CON UN ESFUERZO CONSTANTE, sino una pérdida de peso cada vez menor con un esfuerzo cada vez mayor.

Si les hubieran calzado una dieta primero LCHF, después cetogénica, y por último con ayunos crecientes, habrían descubierto lo que ya vimos aquí: que el hambre es un reflejo HORMONAL que para nada es INEVITABLE, y que SE PUEDE perder peso de forma sostenida con un esfuerzo NO YA CONSTANTE, SINO DECRECIENTE a medida que el sistema endocrino se reequilibra y nos acostumbramos a tirar de grasas.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (26 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> O sea que la dieta se la pasan por el forro de los cojones el resto del año... ::



Desde los 80-90 kilos hasta casi los 300 kilos que acaban pesando dicen "haberlo intentado todo". Y casi ningún caso tiene un problema endocrino que explique ese peso. Normalmente es dejadez y pasotismo con uno mismo, con algún trauma del pasado, etc. 

Cuando llegan a pesar más de 150 kilos, se ve que no es suficiente para cerrar la boca. El doctor dice que para engordar o mantener el peso cuando pesan 250-300 kilos necesitan consumir más de 8.000 kCal diarias. ::

---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 10:18 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> no, no era un concurso, era un reality. no tenían que adelgazar 25kg en un mes para que las saliera gratis, sino para que el médico decidiera que valía la pena, que tenían verdadera voluntad.
> 
> me parece que es ese programa gore que luego sacan lo que parecen cuartos de cerdo, y es la piel sobrante tras el by pass gástrico.
> 
> el caso es que no me cabe en la cabeza que, siendo capaces de adelgazar 30kg en un mes no se incida en lo mismo en vez de anestesiar a alguien de ese peso.



Pasan un casting, es un reality, y un reality no deja de ser un concurso de tv donde el premio es la milagrosa operación... Decóralo o llámalo como quieras. Pero la realidad es que esa gente no se podría permitir el montón de operaciones que les hacen en USA si no fuera porqué ceden sus derechos de imagen, ya que ni trabajan ni tienen seguro de salud privado. 

No hay ningún "concursante" con un pasado no traumático y que sea por culpa de alguna enfermedad metabólica. A cada caso peor con traumas del pasado. Todo es para hacerlo más dramático, por si no fuera poco estar como están.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 10:23 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y ese es el problema con las dietas CICO, que son dietas que hay que hacer a pulmón y que encima cada vez son más difíciles de seguir y menos efectivas (porque el cuerpo "se defiende" de la dieta reduciendo el consumo basal y aumentando los niveles de apetito); NO LOGRAN UNA PÉRDIDA DE PESO SOSTENIDA CON UN ESFUERZO CONSTANTE, sino una pérdida de peso cada vez menor con un esfuerzo cada vez mayor.



La mayoría no están solo así por el ciclo de dietas y rebotes. 

Llevan un montón de traumas encima, lo más light casi son la separación de los padres de pequeños, llegando a haber abusos, etc., que han pagado con la comida. Llenan sus carencias y tapan sus traumas con comida alta en azúcar, porqué les calma y les aporta breves momentos de felicidad.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 10:32 ----------




rafabogado dijo:


> Quisiera preguntaros qué añadís (aparte de fruta o frutos secos) a la dieta como postres. No sé si habrá por ahí un chocolate negro con Stevia marca Torras (o similar) que sea recomendable... o unas madalenas bio sin azúcar... en fin, un algo que anime un poco esta dieta que es la del castigado.



Yo hago dieta cetogénica o LCHF. Como "endulzante" uso eritritol (sukrin gold) que es muy similar en dulce al azúcar pero el cuerpo no lo metaboliza. 

Del chocolate con Stevia marca Torras también hay con frutos rojos, y no sé si tienen alguna variedad más.

Si alguna vez tomo yogur, siempre es griego natural y le echo dados de almendra... Acabas muy muy saciado.

Una cosa muy sencilla de hacer es fundir chocolate con mantequilla, y cuando se enfría un poco añadirle un chorro de nata líquida. Es como una especie de trufa. 

Si te atreves a cocinar postres, puedes hacer brownie (hay recetas sin harina), tarta de queso con mascarpone o philadelphia, flan de huevo, etc. Tienes que buscar recetas sin harina y el azúcar lo puedes reemplazar por eritritol.


----------



## 999999999 (26 Sep 2017)

Yo creo que el problema son las comidas rapidas, tipo desayuno, almuerzo y merienda.

Con cereales o pan las resuelves rápido y te dan energía.
A mi comerme verduras no me la da tanto, sin contar q la preparación no es tan rápida.
Hacerse arroz o una tortilla o bacon por la mañana no es práctico, y comérselos recalentados es una mierda.

El problena es ese: facilidad y energía (probé a quitarme cereales y lácteos y el cuerpo q se te queda es esmirriado, y eso q voy al gym)


----------



## sada (26 Sep 2017)

Muere la mujer más obesa del mundo tras someterse a un tratamiento de reducción de peso | Blog Mundo Global | EL PAÍS

aunque su familia no decía eso

El misterio de los 250 kilos que perdió la mujer más obesa del mundo | Blog Mundo Global | EL PAÍS
Sabido es por todos que mantener a raya la báscula es una ardua tarea. Siempre hay algún kilo de más o de menos que se muestra esquivo. A veces, incluso confunde al gremio de las balanzas, que ofrece un veredicto diferente en casa o en la farmacia. Más difícil es un error de apreciación de 200 kilos. Pero eso es lo que sucede en el caso de Eman Ahmed Abdelaty, considerada hasta hace varias semanas la mujer más obesa del mundo.* ¿Es ahora su peso 250 kilos, como afirma su médico, o 465, como asegura su hermana?* La cuestión ha despertado un gran interés en los medios egipcios, incluso el Comité de Sanidad del Parlamento egipcio ha tomado cartas en el asunto....


----------



## AtomAnt (26 Sep 2017)

rafabogado dijo:


> Quisiera preguntaros qué añadís (aparte de fruta o frutos secos) a la dieta como postres. No sé si habrá por ahí un chocolate negro con Stevia marca Torras (o similar) que sea recomendable... o unas madalenas bio sin azúcar... en fin, un algo que anime un poco esta dieta que es la del castigado.



Suelo tomar yogur griego sin edulcorantes ni sabores añadidos, y la variación va en lo que le añado: unos arándanos, unas frambuesas, un kiwi, unas nueces, unas avellanas, o un poco de varias de estas cosas combinadas. A veces también quesos, al estilo francés.

Galletas no como nunca, ni con bio ni sin bio, y no las echo a faltar. Pistachos, nueces, pipas de girasol, pipas de calabaza, almendras, avellanas... me sobra con esa variedad. Muy de tarde en tarde me pillo una tableta de chocolate negro de pureza 97% (creo), he hecho algún intento de hacerlo yo en casa (con aceite de coco y miel) pero fallo en el templado :S Aun así no pierdo la esperanza 

---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 14:17 ----------




999999999 dijo:


> Hacerse arroz o una tortilla o bacon por la mañana no es práctico, y comérselos recalentados es una mierda.



Irá en lo que uno se acostumbre. Durante una buena temporada hacía arroz blanco con huevo cocido por la noche y lo tomaba de desayuno al día siguiente (calentaba un poco y listo, tenía para un par de días). Y una tortilla francesa te la haces en nada, sobre todo si dejas los huevos ya batidos en la nevera la noche antes.


----------



## Dreke (27 Sep 2017)

Valter Longo: «Lo de comer cinco veces al día es un invento americano»

Un vendelibros mezclando churras con merinas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Sep 2017)

Dreke dijo:


> Valter Longo: «Lo de comer cinco veces al día es un invento americano»
> 
> Un vendelibros mezclando churras con merinas.



El doctor Longo no vende libros, sino su _Fasting Mimicking Diet_, unos sobres misteriosos que te permiten replicar los beneficios de un ayuno de cinco días, pero sin que tus familiares te internen pensando que has sucumbido a la anorexia.

Hay bastante investigación detrás, y tiene cierto mérito empresarial haber logrado monetizar las ventajas del ayuno, cobrando por "hacerlo respetable"...

...pero a la hora de la verdad, no deja de ser un poco "timo" pagar por sus sobres cuando lo que hacen es replicar los efectos de NO COMER NADA, cosa que (obviamente) se puede hacer GRATIS.


----------



## rafabogado (27 Sep 2017)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. 

Creo que, con diferencia, soy de todo el hilo el que peor lleva esta dieta (asumiendo que es la ideal y partiendo además de que no la abandono porque me hace sentir bien).

Y, aunque sea una herejía, comento que para intentar que la dieta tenga algún aliciente adicional añado a veces algunas patatas fritas (de esas con muy poca sal, aceite de oliva virgen extra, etc) o asadas o rehogadas con algo de aceite. Digamos que le da cierta alegría a tomarte un filete a la plancha.

Comer sin pan se hace muy duro, y me refiero en genérico, metiendo en el saco cinco piquitos integrales o una rebaná Ortiz sin azúcar. No menos duros los postres cuando no solo no se toma azúcar, sino cualquier tipo de harinas.

Del azúcar ya me quité. De las harinas me voy quitando descontando galletas. De 4 por comida ya voy por 2.

Y lamento decir que veo poca variedad, porque si la variedad es tomar una macedonia de frutas, o tomar hoy un pomelo y mañana un melocotón... o acompañar el filete hoy con brócoli hervido y mañana con ensalada de pepino... pues qué quereis que os diga, esta es una dieta bastante dura. Probablemente peor que casi cualquier dieta.

Aunque me comiera unas lonchas de jamón serrano (que no es el caso porque también evito los nitritos, los nitratos y todo eso tan nocivo)... a ver quién disfruta eso "a palo seco". O te comes una loncha y ya.

Mutatis mutandi, me recuerda a una dieta que había por ahí donde un día no comías hidratos, otro no comías proteinas, otro no comías grasas... o comías las mínimas... donde adelgazabas por fuerza, y que parece que funcionaba por el mero hecho de que acababas comiendo mucho menos, ya que el día de la proteína, la gente comía poca porque faltaba el pan... y el día de los hidratos comía pan pero comía poco porque "en seco" y a solas no apetecía... y así.

En fin, que os acompaña aquí otro ilustre cofrade de esta dieta del foro, resignado y controvertido.

Me he aficionado a los cafés solos descafeinados con hielo. Es de lo poco que parece que se puede tomar... y lo del chocolate negro al 99 % lo buscaré (creo que es Lindt, bastante caro por cierto, creo que los 100 gramos rondaban los 3 ó 4 euros).

Finalizar diciendo que la dieta es fabulosísima para quien quiera perder peso. El problema es que quien hace algo de deporte y está en su peso lo lleva crudo para no adelgazar. Porque comer más frutos secos o más fruta y verdura para añadir calorías lo único que lleva es a que aborrezcas aquello de lo que abusas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Sep 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Yo creo que el problema son las comidas rapidas, tipo desayuno, almuerzo y merienda.



Yo creo que el problema es creer que necesitas desayuno, almuerzo y merienda, y como son "comidas rápidas", no encontrar el tiempo que requiere preparar comida de verdad.

Mejor comer bien menos veces, que empeñarse en comer cinco veces al día, y tres de ellas mal.



> Con cereales o pan las resuelves rápido y te dan energía.
> A mi comerme verduras no me la da tanto, sin contar q la preparación no es tan rápida.
> Hacerse arroz o una tortilla o bacon por la mañana no es práctico, y comérselos recalentados es una mierda.



El arroz es mucho más sano recalentado; por ejemplo, si lo dejas cocido y en la nevera de la noche a la mañana, mejorará sustancialmente su índice glucémico e insulínico.

Y en vez de comerlo recalentado a secas, lo puedes saltear con un diente de ajo y jamón en dados en cero coma, por ejemplo.



> El problena es ese: facilidad y energía (probé a quitarme cereales y lácteos y el cuerpo q se te queda es esmirriado, y eso q voy al gym)



Ajá, igual su problema es que va al gym a figurar (=hipertrofia=buscar aspecto por encima de funcionalidad) y claro, si te quitas los cereales, se te desinflan los musculitos...

...concretamente, se quedan de su *tamaño funcional*, en el sentido de que, si el músculo fuera un globo, el tamaño con cereales es el del globo inflado de glucógeno, y el tamaño sin cereales el del globo vacío.

Pero globo-globo (es decir, músculo-músculo) es el globo vacío, no el globo lleno.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2017 at 09:44 ----------




rafabogado dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Creo que, con diferencia, soy de todo el hilo el que peor lleva esta dieta (asumiendo que es la ideal y partiendo además de que no la abandono porque me hace sentir bien).
> 
> Y, aunque sea una herejía, comento que para intentar que la dieta tenga algún aliciente adicional añado a veces algunas patatas fritas (de esas con muy poca sal, aceite de oliva virgen extra, etc) o asadas o rehogadas con algo de aceite. Digamos que le da cierta alegría a tomarte un filete a la plancha.



De herejía, nada. Los tubérculos y el arroz (como cereal de los menos dañinos) son muy adecuados precisamente para un aporte de carbohidratos *que se ajuste a la actividad física*.

Lowcarb no es zerocarb; la idea es que el nivel óptimo de carbohidratos depende de la actividad física, y que lo ideal es que esos carbohidratos no sean de asimilación excesivamente rápida.



> Comer sin pan se hace muy duro, y me refiero en genérico, metiendo en el saco cinco piquitos integrales o una rebaná Ortiz sin azúcar. No menos duros los postres cuando no solo no se toma azúcar, sino cualquier tipo de harinas.



Le doy la razón en que a veces es complicado. Nada empapa como la miga de pan, con lo que rebañar salsa o mojar en huevo se vuelve una ordalía.

En todo caso, tampoco es anatema *si es buen pan* (nada de mierda industrial ultraprocesada) y si se asume que hay que limitarlo.

Sobre los postres y el azúcar, pronto (muy pronto) descubrirá que la comida es mucho más dulce de lo que usted creía, que una zanahoria puede saber dulce, o que una manzana le puede resultar hasta empalagosa.

Sus papilas gustativas están acostumbradas al bombardeo impenitente de azúcares simples y han perdido sensibilidad, pero se recuperarán y descubrirá usted que el azúcar es a menudo innecesaria y superflua.



> Del azúcar ya me quité. De las harinas me voy quitando descontando galletas. De 4 por comida ya voy por 2.
> 
> Y lamento decir que veo poca variedad, porque si la variedad es tomar una macedonia de frutas, o tomar hoy un pomelo y mañana un melocotón... o acompañar el filete hoy con brócoli hervido y mañana con ensalada de pepino... pues qué quereis que os diga, esta es una dieta bastante dura. Probablemente peor que casi cualquier dieta.



Insisto, lo que usted necesita es INSPIRACIÓN.

Hoy puede ser filete, mañana curry de pollo, pasado pescado a la espalda...

Un acompañamiento sabroso y ridículamente fácil es el *guacamole*, por ejemplo.

La verdura se puede saltear con diferentes aceites y grasas (AOVE si es poco tiempo, aceite de coco, aceite de aguacate, mantequilla, manteca colorá, grasa de buey) para dar variedad, y añadiendo diferentes combinaciones de especias cambia por completo el sabor.

Claro que la verdura hervida, sea la que sea, viene a saber más o menos igual. Pero le aseguro que una escalivada con romescu no se parece en nada a un brócoli salteado en mantequilla al ajo, o a un curry de verduras, o a una ensalada regada con buen AOVE y un chorrito de limón.

¿Y el marisco a la plancha, o al horno que se hace en dos patadas?

Igual tiene que visitar blogs de cocina lowcarb, a ver qué no se le ha ocurrido



> Aunque me comiera unas lonchas de jamón serrano (que no es el caso porque también evito los nitritos, los nitratos y todo eso tan nocivo)... a ver quién disfruta eso "a palo seco". O te comes una loncha y ya.



A ver si el problema va a ser que para comer bien y variado, aparte de dedicarle tiempo, *hay que rascarse más el bolsillo...*

Los buenos jamones tienen un nivel muy bajo de nitritos, y los mejores directamente no llevan: _Joselito_, por ejemplo, se enorgullece de ellos.

El jamón de Parma italiano tampoco lleva, porque en Italia los han prohibido.

Y la prueba del algodón: si se cansa usted de comer jamón sin pan, es que *su jamón no es lo suficientemente bueno*.




> Me he aficionado a los cafés solos descafeinados con hielo. Es de lo poco que parece que se puede tomar... y lo del chocolate negro al 99 % lo buscaré (creo que es Lindt, bastante caro por cierto, creo que los 100 gramos rondaban los 3 ó 4 euros).



Para tomar chocolate 99%, pásese directamente al *cacao en polvo*, que le cundirá más y está menos toqueteado.

A día de hoy yo juro por el cacao en polvo CasaLuker, o en su defecto compro mis propias habas de cacao y las muelo en un molinillo de café.

Disuelto en agua caliente y con un poco de grasa de coco para dar empaque, el "desayuno" de los campeones.

Para paladares sin desintoxicar, se le puede echar algún endulzante de los menos malos (glucósido de esteviol, por ejemplo), un poquito de miel (que es como el azúcar, pero al menos tiene múltiples ventajas añadidas), o sustituir la grasa de coco por leche o crema de coco (que es un poquito dulce, y además le da a la mezcla una textura muy suave)



> Finalizar diciendo que la dieta es fabulosísima para quien quiera perder peso. El problema es que quien hace algo de deporte y está en su peso lo lleva crudo para no adelgazar. Porque comer más frutos secos o más fruta y verdura para añadir calorías lo único que lleva es a que aborrezcas aquello de lo que abusas.



Aquí ese tema ha surgido varias veces: si estás en tu peso y haces deporte, tienes que ir metiendo *hidratos buenos* hasta estabilizar: patatas, boniatos, arroz, avena integral, fruta, etc.

La idea (más o menos) es que esos hidratos vayan a reponer el glucógeno muscular y parcialmente el hepático sin llegar a activar la _de novo lipogénesis_.


----------



## bambum (27 Sep 2017)

Nueva dieta de moda.

Apoya cierto ayuno y recomienda bajo consumo de pan y fecula.

Pero reniega de proteina y grasa saturada.

Valter Longo: «Lo de comer cinco veces al día es un invento americano»

Que alguien lo pegue que estoy en el movil.


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (27 Sep 2017)

Buenos días, os paso un enlace con una entrevista a Valter Longo, director del Instituto de Longevidad de la Facultad de Gerontología de la Universidad de California del Sur en el que hablan del libro que ha publicado.

Valter Longo: «Lo de comer cinco veces al día es un invento americano»

Y lo traigo aquí para ver la clara correlación entre lo expuesto en el hilo como vías para evitar el sobrepeso y su incidencia en la longevidad.

Aspectos similiares a los defendidos en este hilo:


Limitar o eliminar los azúcares, edulcorantes, panes y féculas.
Los alimentos light son igual de malos.
Comer 5 veces al día es una aberración y parte del problema de la epidemia de obesidad.
Lo mejor es 3 comidas como mucho y siempre intentando un mínimo de 12 de ayuno.
Varias veces al año ayunos prolongados de varios días.

Aspectos en lo que difiere:


Considera las proteínas el enemigo público número uno, ojo no las grasas (excepto las saturadas), pero por ello automáticamente aconseja eliminar la carne roja, y limitar al máximo la carne blanca y el pescado.
Muchas legumbres (como muchas veces se ha hablado en el hilo, las legumbres no son malas como puede ser el azúcar o los farináceos, pero sí que no ayudan a adelgazar, sin embargo aquí aconseja que sean la base de la alimentación)

Excepto en el punto de las proteínas veo una elevada semejanza, y si es verdad que no expone a qué se debe esta opinión sobre las mismas, tal vez en el libro se detalle más y pueda explicar si el estudio está basado en poblaciones que no comen casi proteínas (pero tampoco azúcares y farináceos) y que las conclusiones queden distorsionadas por ello (nunca me han gustado los métodos científicos basados en el estudio de las poblaciones pues los factores ambientales, genéticos, etc. puede ser tan o más determinantes).


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Sep 2017)

bambum dijo:


> Nueva dieta de moda.
> 
> Apoya cierto ayuno y recomienda bajo consumo de pan y fecula.
> 
> ...



De nueva nada: esto es un LCHF+IF de toda la vida, con la guasa del "ayuno simulado" permitiéndole hacer caja donde un ayuno normal se lo impediría:

- Dice que 0,8 gramos por kg de proteína. Eso, para un varón de 80 kg son 64 gramos, que estará entre el 10 y el 15% de la ingesta calórica normal. O sea, moderado en proteínas

- Dice que nada de azúcar, y que no más de 65 g al día de pan y féculas. En el caso anterior, el % de hidratos rápidos quedaría ligeramente por debajo del de grasas

- Dice que de edulcorantes, nasti de plasti

- Dice que grasa saturada combinada con proteína no. Aquí habría tal vez que discutir que no toda la grasa saturada es igual, pero no hay disensión en el consumo de grasas mono y poliinsaturadas

- Dice que muchas legumbres y verduras, o sea, hidratos de baja biodisponibilidad, altos en fibra y de baja densidad calórica, por lo que te pongas como te pongas raro será que se alcance más de un 25-30% de hidratos totales

- Dice que lo de comer cinco veces al día es una chorrada, lo cual casa plenamente con el concepto IF de comer tres, dos o incluso una vez al día

- Y dice que hay que hacer su "falso ayuno" de cinco días tres veces al año, por supuesto "controlado por un profesional", lo cual no dista mucho de hacer un verdadero ayuno de cinco días.

Lo dicho: LCHF+IF, pero vendiendo su aceite de serpiente en el proceso.

EDIT: de hecho, esto se parece más que al LCHF o "paleo" como muchos lo entienden, a una dieta basada en el *control de la insulinemia* como la que defiende el Dr. Fung.

- Limita la proteína, porque eleva la insulinemia
- Limita el pan y la fécula y desaconseja el azúcar
- Aconseja tomar mucha verdura (=fibra y CHO de baja biodisponibilidad)
- Aconseja comer pocas veces
- Aconseja ayunar periódicamente

---------- Post added 27-sep-2017 at 10:56 ----------

Por cierto, ya van TRES VECES que llega el enlace de la entrevista al Dr. Longo al hilo...

No digo que se empapen las casi 1100 páginas, pero hombre, igual las últimas dos o tres...


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (27 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> De nueva nada: esto es un LCHF+IF de toda la vida, con la guasa del "ayuno simulado" permitiéndole hacer caja donde un ayuno normal se lo impediría



Hay que tratar de situar las cosas dentro de su contexto. El ayuno simulado no estaba pensado como una recomendación universal sino que se prescribía a ciertos individuos que, por razones de salud, no podían o no debían ser sometidos a ayunos permanentes.

Longo descubrió que el ayuno de varios días comportaba una serie de ventajas, entre muchas de las cuales estaba el que el sistema inmunitario se regeneraba y los enfermos se recuperaban mucho mejor de las sesiones de quimio. Esto enseguida despertó su interés en aplicarlo en los demás hospitales , pero chocó con la oposición y el recelo de mucho oncólogos. Naturalmente, muchos de estos enfermos sufrían de salud tan precaria que era muy difícil pretender someterlos a un ayuno tan exigente y que comportaba muchos riesgos para su salud o la posibilidad de agravar sus dolencias.

Entonces surgió su idea de la fast mimicking diet (FMD - la simulación de ayuno), no es más que tratar de aprovechar las ventajas que comportan los ayunos prolongados mientras se mantiene a la persona suficientemente nutrida y sin correr riesgos de salud. Es decir, originalmente fue pensada para personas enfermas, anémicas, anoréxicas, etc., cuya salud estaba demasiado comprometida para poder someterse a ayunos prolongados en el tiempo (Longo sugiere ciclos de 5 días de ayuno, 5 días de alimentación normal; tres veces al mes). Más tarde, y debido a que él no recomienda ayunos prolongados y a base exclusivamente de agua a personas sin supervisión médica, decidió también sugerirlo como un método seguro para quien quiera hacer ayunos prolongados en su casa sin correr riesgos.

He leído por algún lado que él no obtiene beneficio alguno de la dieta, aunque no lo sé a ciencia cierta. Sí sé que la comercializa una empresa de nutrición en EEUU (creo que bajo el nombre comercial de Prolon) y otra también en Italia. En cualquier caso, en su libro (publicado de momento en italiano) da ciertas pautas para que cada cual se fabrique su propia FMD a partir de unos fundamentos básicos (un máximo de kcal diarias, una proporción determinada entre hidratos-proteínas-grasas, una serie de alimentos permitidos y prohibidos, unos suplementos nutricionales, etc.)


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (27 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por cierto, ya van TRES VECES que llega el enlace de la entrevista al Dr. Longo al hilo...
> 
> No digo que se empapen las casi 1100 páginas, pero hombre, igual las últimas dos o tres...



Correcto, bambun lo pegó mientras yo escribía el mío por lo que no pude verlo. El de Dreke es porque me pasé por la última página únicamente, mis disculpas.

Por cierto, en el desglose que hice, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre la limitación que propone de carne y pescado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Sep 2017)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Correcto, bambun lo pegó mientras yo escribía el mío por lo que no pude verlo. El de Dreke es porque me pasé por la última página únicamente, mis disculpas.
> 
> Por cierto, en el desglose que hice, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre la limitación que propone de carne y pescado.



Limitar al máximo es una afirmación un poco fuerte: 0,8 gramos/kg entra dentro de lo que yo consideraría un aporte moderado.

Entiendo (igual me equivoco) que hay que entenderlo en el contexto actual de industrialización de la producción cárnica, que implica que la proteína animal va acompañada de una plétora de mierdas varias.

Si se busca una carne y un pescado más naturales (carne de pasto ecológica, pescado salvaje), probablemente no habría problemas (las blue zones se caracterizan, más que por comer poca carne, porque la que comen no suele estar imbricada en la industria alimentaria); pero esa carne es cara y no hay que ser un lince para sospechar que si no dices que la carne, toda, es mala, la mayoría va a comer carne mala.

La legumbre bien preparada, en cambio, tiene muchas menos papeletas para estar toqueteada por la industria.


----------



## sada (27 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> De nueva nada: esto es un LCHF+IF de toda la vida, con la guasa del "ayuno simulado" permitiéndole hacer caja donde un ayuno normal se lo impediría:
> 
> - Dice que 0,8 gramos por kg de proteína. Eso, para un varón de 80 kg son 64 gramos, que estará entre el 10 y el 15% de la ingesta calórica normal. O sea, moderado en proteínas
> 
> ...



nunca me canso de leerte y aprender :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## OGULNIO (27 Sep 2017)

Resistencia anabólica y sarcopenia | PracticaVida.es

Muscle Growth Science, mTOR & Leucine w/ Gabrielle Lyon, DO - YouTube




Os aporto estos enlaces, sobre la ingesta de proteína necesaria, está claro que es variable según edad y actividad física. Yo ya tengo 50 años y practico ejercicios de fuerza para mantener el musculito, buscando la "recomposición corporal" , siendo mujer a esta edad, las hormonas se reúnen para boicotear los progresos. ::

Mis dudas sobre el pico de insulina tras la ingesta de proteínas, porque no se puede comparar con la reacción tras una inyección de glucosa en sangre (tanto si es IG alto -un chute rápido-, o IG bajo-un goteo prolongado-). 

Yo como más del 0,8 gr/kg, porque además es el "mínimo recomendable" de la OMS.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2017 at 16:41 ----------

La he liado parda :cook: no sé corregir el enlace a un vídeo youtubero.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Sep 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo ya tengo un nogal creciendo en mi huerto, aunque todavía es joven, y este invierno planto dos almendros y un avellano...:fiufiu:



Soy experto en almendros jejeje, mi árbol favorito. Hoy en día hay variedades geniales, si quieres una que te de grasas de calidad excepcional te aconsejo la variedad 'Belona'.

[youtube]d70bksydUeg[/youtube]


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Sep 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> Soy experto en almendros jejeje, mi árbol favorito. Hoy en día hay variedades geniales, si quieres una que te de grasas de calidad excepcional te aconsejo la variedad 'Belona'.
> 
> [youtube]d70bksydUeg[/youtube]



A ver si este invierno encuentro la variedad en algún vivero de Alicante, porque por esta zona lo que siempre he visto, desde que iba de niño a recoger la almendra (qué tiempos), era la variedad marcona... Pero como casi todos los cultivos de mi zona quedaron destrozados e inutilizados por varias causas (burbuja, entrada UE, desuso riego tradicional, contaminación pantano, etc) pues ahora no sé...


----------



## Ultra Chad (27 Sep 2017)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Resistencia anabólica y sarcopenia | PracticaVida.es
> 
> Muscle Growth Science, mTOR & Leucine w/ Gabrielle Lyon, DO - YouTube
> 
> ...




Si tu objetivo es principalmente optimizar la salud, te recomiento la página del doctor Mercola.

Tal vez puedas empezar con estos artículos:

*Cómo y Por Qué Demasiada Cantidad de Proteína Desencadenan el Envejecimiento y el Cáncer*

Demasiada Proteína Desencadena el Envejecimiento y el Cáncer

Resumen del artículo 


> El objetivo de rapamicina en mamífero (mTOR, por sus siglas en inglés) es una antigua vía de señalización molecular, que es responsable del crecimiento o reparación, lo cual depende de si es estimulada o inhibida
> Para regular ascendentemente el mantenimiento y reparación, aumentar la longevidad, y reducir el riesgo de cáncer, es necesario suprimir la vía mTOR, y la forma más eficaz de hacerlo es al limitar el consumo de proteínas
> Para la longevidad, el objetivo es una alimentación alta en grasas saludables, baja en carbohidratos netos, con cantidades moderadas de proteína de alta calidad. Idealmente no más de aproximadamente 1 gramo por kilo de masa corporal magra
> (ES DECIR, SI POR EJEMPLO PESAS 60 KILOS, Y TIENES 50KG DE MASA MAGRA, TUS NECESIDADES PROTEICAS SON SOLAMENTE 50 GRAMOS)



*En Cuestión de Proteínas, la Precisión Sí Importa*

La Precisión Importa Cuando Se Trata de Proteína



> Resumen del artículo
> 
> Llevar una alimentación con bajo contenido en carbohidratos y rica en proteínas podría ayudar a perder peso sin dañar los músculos, pero consumir un exceso de proteínas también tiene desventajas significativas, las cuales podrían superar este beneficio
> Consumir una mayor cantidad de proteínas de las que su cuerpo necesita, en realidad estimula al objetivo de rapamicina en mamíferos (mTOR, por sus siglas en inglés)—una vía que participa en el proceso de envejecimiento y la formación de cáncer
> Las proteínas también afectan a la insulina y leptina. Como resultado, si combate la obesidad, tiene resistencia a la insulina o padece diabetes, aún podría ser un problema llevar una alimentación con bajo contenido en carbohidratos, y alta en proteínas




*Por Qué las Dietas Bajas en Carbohidratos Podrían Ser Ideales para la Mayoría de las Personas, Incluso para los Atletas*

Cómo Entrenar a Su Cuerpo Para Quemar Más Grasa

Resumen del artículo



> La alimentación occidental lo predispone para utilizar los carbohidratos como combustible. Las dietas bajas en carbohidratos sin fibra funcionan porque lo ayudan a eludir el metabolismo a base de carbohidratos, que depende de la insulina para llevar el azúcar en la sangre hacia las células y usar los carbohidratos como combustible
> Una creencia errónea común es que las dietas bajas en carbohidratos sin fibra son altas en proteína. En realidad, una dieta cetogénica necesita ser moderada en proteína, porque el exceso es anticetogénico
> Las dietas bajas en carbohidratos sin fibra le pueden ayudar a perder grasa corporal, mejorar el metabolismo, aumentar los niveles de energía, promover la longevidad, proteger la función cerebral, incrementar la claridad mental, mejorar el desempeño atlético y más


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> De nueva nada: esto es un LCHF+IF de toda la vida, con la guasa del "ayuno simulado" permitiéndole hacer caja donde un ayuno normal se lo impediría:
> 
> - Dice que 0,8 gramos por kg de proteína. Eso, para un varón de 80 kg son 64 gramos, que estará entre el 10 y el 15% de la ingesta calórica normal. O sea, moderado en proteínas
> 
> ...



Si analizas un poco a fondo al final es una mierdodieta como la de los endocrinos pero un poco tuneada.

Seguimos poniendo limites a los gramos de macronutrientes. Seguimos limitando los gramos de farinaceos (65gr) pero ya tienes tu dosis de dronja diaria y el hambre posterior. Seguimos demonizando las grasas saturadas sin que haya ni un puto indicio en contra, porqueelloslovalen.

En cuanto empiezas a contar gramos acabas en una hipocalorica.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2017 at 21:57 ----------




CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Correcto, bambun lo pegó mientras yo escribía el mío por lo que no pude verlo. El de Dreke es porque me pasé por la última página únicamente, mis disculpas.
> 
> Por cierto, en el desglose que hice, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre la limitación que propone de carne y pescado.



Ya hay que decirlo claro, es una estupidez.

Cuando hablamos de proteinas parece que se hable de proteina pura, como si eso existiese en la naturaleza.

Vale que hay que intentar que sea de la mejor calidad para que la grasa que la acompaña tambien lo sea. Lo que es una aberracion es buscar cortes magros casi sin grasa que es otra tonteria moderna.

Con su grasa sera un alimento saciante y completo, y dara energia, y lo de medir cantidades solo es la programacion de que hay que contar calorias, que ya deberia de estar claro que es irrelevante.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Sep 2017)

> The earliest PubMed-able record of Pritikin’s success with diabetics came in 1976, with this study: Beneficial effects of a high carbohydrate, high fiber diet on hyperglycemic diabetic men.29) Then in 1982 he published Response of non-insulin-dependent diabetic patients to an intensive program of diet and exercise.30) Here is his 1983 follow-up study: Long-term use of a high-complex-carbohydrate, high-fiber, low-fat diet and exercise in the treatment of NIDDM patients.31) On the whole, most patients in these studies saw dramatic improvements in blood sugar with 90% getting off their oral medications, 76% getting off their insulin injections, and an additional 12% saw their injections halved.



Sign In

Response of non-insulin-dependent diabetic patients to an intensive program of diet and exercise. - PubMed - NCBI

Long-Term Use of a High-Complex-Carbohydrate, High-Fiber, Low-Fat Diet and Exercise in the Treatment of NIDDM Patients | Diabetes Care


Los estudios están en orden de cita.


----------



## destru (28 Sep 2017)

Buenas, llevo unos meses reduciendo el azucar, pan, y todo lo procesado, más o menos paleo, sin ser estricto, ya que el fin de semana suelo comer de todo y más si quedo con los colegas. El caso es que no paro de bajar peso, y ahora ya no me gustaría perder más. Se que si vuelvo al azúcar y pan volvería a coger peso, pero no quiero engordar a base de porquerías. ¿Que me recomendáis para coger peso dentro la dieta paleo? porque por más frutos secos o carne que coma no paro de bajar de peso, gracias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2017)

destru dijo:


> Buenas, llevo unos meses reduciendo el azucar, pan, y todo lo procesado, más o menos paleo, sin ser estricto, ya que el fin de semana suelo comer de todo y más si quedo con los colegas. El caso es que no paro de bajar peso, y ahora ya no me gustaría perder más. Se que si vuelvo al azúcar y pan volvería a coger peso, pero no quiero engordar a base de porquerías. ¿Que me recomendáis para coger peso dentro la dieta paleo? porque por más frutos secos o carne que coma no paro de bajar de peso, gracias.



Arroz un dia y patatas otro a la semana. Si ves que aun bajas mas tampoco pasa nada si te tomas un bocata a la semana (mejor de pan bueno p.e. de espelta).

Yo frene en seco con eso. Ahora ni me tomo el bocata y estoy clavao en 'mi peso' tres años.

Por ultimo lo que no falla es tomar alguna cerveza, no te digo todos los dias.

Pd. Tampoco hay que obsesionarse con que todo sea 100% paleo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> The earliest PubMed-able record of Pritikin’s success with diabetics came in 1976, with this study: Beneficial effects of a high carbohydrate, high fiber diet on hyperglycemic diabetic men.29) Then in 1982 he published Response of non-insulin-dependent diabetic patients to an intensive program of diet and exercise.30) Here is his 1983 follow-up study: Long-term use of a *high-complex-carbohydrate, high-fiber,* low-fat diet and *exercise* in the treatment of NIDDM patients.31) On the whole, most patients in these studies saw dramatic improvements in blood sugar with 90% getting off their oral medications, 76% getting off their insulin injections, and an additional 12% saw their injections halved.
> 
> Sign In
> 
> ...



Una dieta basada en mantener controlada la insulinemia con carbohidratos de baja biodisponibilidad y mucha fibra, y mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina con ejercicio.

Todo en orden.¿Y?

Para nota si además señalaran el horario de comidas para ver si hay al menos 12 horas entre la última comida y la primera, pero vale.

Usted asume que el motivo de que funcionara es que eran bajos en grasa, porque es lo que quiere asumir. Pero eso no casa con la realidad PATENTE Y DEMOSTRABLE de que se pueden obtener los mismos o mejores resultados con una dieta LCHF+IF, lo cual me lleva (ooootra vez) a concluir que su hipótesis antigrasas es, simple y llanamente, INCONSISTENTE CON LA REALIDAD (vulgo, falsa).


----------



## sada (29 Sep 2017)

que opináis del cáncer y la alimentación? conocéis el caso de la doctora Odile? al parecer Odile Fernández, médico de familia le detectaron cáncer de ovario estadio IV en 2010, con muy mal pronóstico, se puso a investigar y cambió su alimentación y ahí está vivita y coleando.

Mis Recetas Anticáncer


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> que opináis del cáncer y la alimentación? conocéis el caso de la doctora Odile? al parecer Odile Fernández, médico de familia le detectaron cáncer de ovario estadio IV en 2010, con muy mal pronóstico, se puso a investigar y cambió su alimentación y ahí está vivita y coleando.
> 
> Mis Recetas Anticáncer



Precisamente el Dr. Fung ha empezado una serie de posts sobre el tema en su blog, donde baraja la posibilidad de que la Teoría de la Mutación Somática (en resumen, que el cáncer es causado por una acumulación de mutaciones genéticas) sea el CICO del cáncer: una causa proximal que no explica nada ni sirve para casi nada. Como decir que mueres porque dejas de vivir, que engordas porque comes más de lo que gastas, o que un bar se vacía porque sale más gente de la que entra.

Vale, de acuerdo, el cáncer lo causa una acumulación de mutaciones genéticas, pero ¿Por qué se acumulan esas mutaciones, qué las causa, qué las fomenta, qué las acelera?

El cáncer, pese a los millones que se riegan en su investigación, continúa impertérrito segando vidas, muchas más en número y en proporción que hace 50 o 100 años...

¿Y si el cáncer *también* tuviera factores causales metabólicos? Si el problema es la acumulación de mutaciones ¿No tiene cierto sentido que cuanto más se repliquen las células, más posibilidad haya de errores de transcripción?


----------



## Qui (29 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Precisamente el Dr. Fung ha empezado una serie de posts sobre el tema en su blog, donde baraja la posibilidad de que la Teoría de la Mutación Somática (en resumen, que el cáncer es causado por una acumulación de mutaciones genéticas) sea el CICO del cáncer: una causa proximal que no explica nada ni sirve para casi nada. Como decir que mueres porque dejas de vivir, que engordas porque comes más de lo que gastas, o que un bar se vacía porque sale más gente de la que entra.
> 
> Vale, de acuerdo, el cáncer lo causa una acumulación de mutaciones genéticas, pero ¿Por qué se acumulan esas mutaciones, qué las causa, qué las fomenta, qué las acelera?
> 
> ...



Esto último es lo que he pensado yo siempre ya que por ejemplo a un fumador o a un alcohólico sus pulmones o su hígado se tienen que estar regenerando mucho más a menudo que en alguien sin ese problema con lo cual aumentan las papeletas para la rifa.

Esto no quiere decir que el que nunca ha fumado o no bebe no tenga papeletas. Tendrá muchas menos pero aun así le puede tocar ya que las células de manera natural se van renovando.

También puede pasar (de hecho pasa) que algún fumador o alcohólico pese a llevar un trillón de papeletas no le toque nunca.


----------



## montella (29 Sep 2017)

Ictus,Cancer y Fibromialgia son 3 enigmas q no se si la alimentacion explicara.


----------



## bizarre (29 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> que opináis del cáncer y la alimentación? conocéis el caso de la doctora Odile? al parecer Odile Fernández, médico de familia le detectaron cáncer de ovario estadio IV en 2010, con muy mal pronóstico, se puso a investigar y cambió su alimentación y ahí está vivita y coleando.
> 
> Mis Recetas Anticáncer



Pues leí hace tiempo no se donde, que las tres causas principales de cáncer son por:
Causas ambientales
Mala alimentación
Genética


----------



## Clavisto (29 Sep 2017)

La genética debe ser algo así como el 80 % de la ecuación de esas enfermedades.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Sep 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> La genética debe ser algo así como el 80 % de la ecuación de esas enfermedades.



Si tuviesemos estadisticas de cancer fiables, de poblacion libre de alimentos industriales, nos llevariamos muchas sorpresas.

Lo de la genetica en las enfermedades es como lo de la gordura. No es que geneticamente tengamos una u otra enfermedad necesariamente, lo que hay es distintos grados de resistencia a los toxicos.

La alimentacion moderna es una coleccion de toxicos (alergenos, refinados, grasas raras, etc).

Como digo, en poblaciones libres de esos toxicos nos llevariamos una enorme sorpresa estadistica.

Ni de coña se le va a dar bombo a ese tipo de estudios comparativos, y si salen a la luz publica esta la contaminacion, el estress y lo que les de la gana para explicarlo todo. No digo que no influyan, pero siempre se tiraran balones fuera para no poner el punto de mira en la mierda que consume la poblacion.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Sep 2017)

montella dijo:


> Ictus,Cancer y Fibromialgia son 3 enigmas q no se si la alimentacion explicara.



Leí no hace mucho que los casos de ictus se habían disparado entre la población joven/adulta.

Yo eso lo achaco más a la falta de ejercicio y a estar todo el puto día sentados con YouTube o con los videojuegos. Porque una horita de "gym" al día te aportará muchos beneficios, pero si luego estás ocho en frente del ordenador...


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Sep 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Una dieta basada en mantener controlada la insulinemia con carbohidratos de baja biodisponibilidad y mucha fibra, y mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina con ejercicio.
> 
> Todo en orden.¿Y?
> 
> ...



según los expertos científicos de este hilo esa evidencia es sobrenatural por imposible, no me vengas con chorradas de carbohidratos poco disponibles. 

La diete de Kemper era a base de arroz blanco y sus pacientes se curaban de lesiones cardiacas, diabetes y de muchas enfermedades crónicas, siendo el factor diferencial la cantidad de grasa y la ausencia de grasa saturada. 

Seguiré poniendo evidencia, porque abarca décadas, la mayoría de intervención, al contrario que la paleo, y la he encontrado toda juntita, no tengo ni que buscarla, sino mis cojones iba a echar flores a la piara.


Con dietas bajas sen carbohidratos se controla la diabetes, pero nunca se curan, y menos en esas proporciones.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> según los expertos científicos de este hilo esa evidencia es sobrenatural por imposible, no me vengas con chorradas de carbohidratos poco disponibles.
> 
> La diete de Kemper era a base de arroz blanco y sus pacientes se curaban de lesiones cardiacas, diabetes y de muchas enfermedades crónicas, siendo el factor diferencial la cantidad de grasa y la ausencia de grasa saturada.
> 
> ...





> ]según los expertos científicos de este hilo esa evidencia es sobrenatural por imposible, no me vengas con chorradas de carbohidratos poco disponibles.



:ouch:

Pero, ¿tú lees? ¿O haces scroll y vienes aquí a trolear?

Por supuesto que se puede revertir la obesidad y la diabetes, respetando los postulados que se han ido formulando en este hilo, con una dieta alta en carbohidratos. POR SUPUESTO. Siempre que (a grandes rasgos):

-Se mejore la sensibilidad a la insulina.
-Se reduzca la insulinemia.
-Se permita que el cuerpo active la lipólisis.

¿Se puede conseguir esto con una dieta alta en hidratos? 

La respuesta es SÍ y SÍ y SÍ. Grábatelo a fuego joder que pareces retrasado.

Por septuagésimo tercera vez: se han defendido los mecanismos por los que un exceso de fructosa (procedente del azúcar de mesa o de sirope de maíz alto en fructosa) en la dieta produce resistencia a la insulina e hígado graso; como la frecuencia de la ingesta afecta a dichos niveles también. Sólo por eso, una dieta que deje espacio entre las comidas (= menor insulinemia total + tiempo de ayuno que favorece la sensibilidad a la insulina y activa la lipólisis), que no contenga harinas ni azúcares, y que sea alta en fibra, en la mayoría de obesos y de personas con diabetes tipo II va a ser eficaz. Por eso la dieta del arroz de Kempner, a grandes rasgos, puede funcionar y de hecho FUNCIONA.

¿Me lees? ¿Hola? ¿Holaaaa?




> ]según los expertos científicos de este hilo esa evidencia es sobrenatural por imposible, no me vengas con chorradas de carbohidratos poco disponibles.



De chorradas nada. En serio parece que tengas un problema de comprensión lectora ::


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (30 Sep 2017)

Trucos adelgazar: Esta mujer tiene 70 años y se conserva así gracias a un truco que le funciona. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## Rauxa (30 Sep 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Leí no hace mucho que los casos de ictus se habían disparado entre la población joven/adulta.
> 
> Yo eso lo achaco más a la falta de ejercicio y a estar todo el puto día sentados con YouTube o con los videojuegos. Porque una horita de "gym" al día te aportará muchos beneficios, pero si luego estás ocho en frente del ordenador...



Hace unos meses hablando con un médico sobre este tema me dijo:
" No te haces una idea de la gente con 40 años con ictus."
Le pregunté si era pq se drogaban más o algo así y me dijo:
- "Azúcar y mierdas farinaceas. Productos procesados y ultra procesados. Desde bebés comiendo comida que no es para el ser humano. Eso termina pasando factura".


Vamos a ser serios: el sentarse a mirar una pantalla, no tiene nada que ver con tener un ictus.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Oct 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> La genética debe ser algo así como el 80 % de la ecuación de esas enfermedades.



Eso es lo que cualquiera creería, con toda la turra que dan sobre el historial familiar y tal ¿verdad?

Pues diversos estudios que han comparado la incidencia de cancer en gemelos univitelinos (mismos genes) y mellizos (comparten de media el 50% del material genético, igual que hermanos no mellizos) han llegado a la siguiente sorprendente conclusión:







En el peor de los casos, *la genética apenas supera el 33% de la ecuación*, no es en absoluto el factor dominante.

¿Cómo se le queda el cuerpo?

---------- Post added 02-oct-2017 at 09:26 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> según los expertos científicos de este hilo *esa evidencia es sobrenatural por imposible*, no me vengas con chorradas de carbohidratos poco disponibles.



Eso es *lo que usted dice que decimos, no lo que decimos.
*
Y yo me limito a comentar la evidencia que usted enlaza, que, como le he resaltado en negrita y tamaño 5 para que se viera, habla de carbohidratos complejos y ricos en fibra: lo que se llama, en lenguaje técnico, carbohidratos de baja biodisponibilidad (por aquello de que la fibra no se digiere y encima ralentiza la absorción del resto, que ya era lenta porque *no se trataba de azúcares ni harinas*)



> La diete de Kemper era a base de arroz blanco y sus pacientes se curaban de lesiones cardiacas, diabetes y de muchas enfermedades crónicas, siendo el factor diferencial la cantidad de grasa y la ausencia de grasa saturada.



Usted me trae un estudio y yo se lo comento.
Luego me habla de la dieta de Kemper, que no es la que se menciona en el estudio, pero no me trae ningún estudio sobre la dieta de Kemper y sus supuestos resultados confirmados en un estudio científico con garantías.

Si me trae el estudio sobre la dieta de Kemper, se lo comento también y vemos si encaja o no en mi paradigma.

Usted insiste que el factor diferencial es la cantidad de grasa, sin embargo, como le he repetido hasta la náusea, yo puedo explicar sus resultados con el paradigma del control de insulinemia y mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina, y usted a día de hoy ha sido incapaz de explicar los míos con su hipótesis de la ausencia de grasas.

Pista: que los promotores de esos tratamientos CREAN que lo crucial es reducir la grasa NO LO HACE CIERTO.

Otra pista: un buen control del mecanismo de la insulina *no requiere un nivel concreto de ingesta de grasas*, se puede lograr con mucha grasa y con poca.



> Seguiré poniendo evidencia, porque abarca décadas, la mayoría de intervención, al contrario que la paleo, y la he encontrado toda juntita, no tengo ni que buscarla, sino mis cojones iba a echar flores a la piara.



Aquí le espero comiendo un huevo. Lo que traiga se lo explico bajo mi prisma de interpretación, y me cuenta lo que no le encaja.



> Con dietas bajas sen carbohidratos se controla la diabetes, pero nunca se curan, y menos en esas proporciones.



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted.

La diabetes tipo 2 no se cura con LCHF. Eso sólo DETIENE EL DETERIORO (que no es poco, ojo) al evitar que el cuerpo tenga que recurrir continuamente a un mecanismo que no funciona, y que de hecho cuanto más se intenta forzar, funciona peor.

La diabetes tipo 2 se revierte con *muy baja insulinemia*, que se puede lograr de muy diversas formas, por ejemplo:

- *muy baja porporción de proteínas y control del flujo de glucosa:* una dieta muy alta en CHO complejos y muy alta en fibra necesariamente es también muy baja en proteínas. Con pocas proteínas hay poca secreción de insulina asociada a las mismas. Con CHO complejos y mucha fibra, el flujo de glucosa hacia la sangre es lento, con lo que no se requiere insulina para su control. Aun así, el proceso será lento y delicado.

- *ayunos prolongados*: simple y llanamente, se deja descansar al cuerpo y se le permite deshacerse del exceso de glucosa acumulada, al tiempo que los niveles de insulina en sangre caen a mínimos. De 3 a 5 días son suficientes para lograr una mejoría inmediata (que después hay que mantener, claro)

- *Dieta LCHF/NK+IF*: sin entrar en tratamientos tan radicales como el ayuno prolongado, podemos ir ganándole terreno a la Diabetes tipo II si mezclamos una dieta que no fuerza el mecanismo de la insulina (como es la LCHF o incluso de cetosis nutricional, es decir, baja en proteínas) con ayunos intermitentes de menor duración.


----------



## sada (2 Oct 2017)

sigo en instagram varias cuentas de este tipo de alimentación, todas fuera de spain, y una que es muy interesante es @low_carb_br, con post interesante
low_carb_br➡Em um estudo (Ref.: PLoS ONE (2(8):e698) feito com ratos, notou-se que o açúcar é 8 vezes mais VICIANTE que a cocaína.
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0000698

o este sobre 
low_carb_br✅Protocolos do JEJUM Intermitente
☑Jejum 16/8:
Pode ser feito todos os dias.
✔Método popularizado por Martin Berkhan do LeanGains.com:
✔16 horas de jejum, Permitido: Café, chá sem calorias e sem adoçar.
✔Janela alimentar de 8 horas: Comer: macronutrientes e micronutrientes , nos dias de treino: comer mais carboidratos das verduras.
☑Jejum 18/6
Pode ser feito todos os dias.
✔São 18 horas em jejum
✔Combinado de 6 horas de janela de alimentação, dieta lowcarb/paleo
✔ Pode ser feita 1 ou 2 refeições
☑Jejum de 20/4 a 22/2 Horas
pode ser feito todos os dias.
popularizado pelo Ori Hofmekler do livro “The Warrior Diet”.
✔Comer uma a duas refeições por dia.
✔janela alimentar de 2 a 4 horas.
✔exercício físico deve ser feito em jejum.
☑Jejum de 24 Horas
Pode ser feito 2 a 3 vezes por na semana.
✔Chamado de “Eat Stop Eat” criado por Brad Pilon.
✔Sao 24 horas sem comer.
✔fazer uma refeição.
✔exercício físico regular.
☑Jejum de 36 Horas
Pode ser feito 2 a 3 vezes por na semana
✔é similar ao Eat Stop Eat com duração mais longa.
✔Ex: Comer um dia o jantar 21:00hs ( segunda) como última refeição, Fazer jejum todo o dia seguinte( terça)
Começar a comer 36 horas depois do início do jejum.( quarta as 9:00 da manhã)
☑Jejum 5:2
✔ São 5 dias comendo dieta com 1.500 calorias no dia + 2 dias comendo dieta com apenas 500 calorias no dia ( que leva um total de 7 dias: uma semana)
✔Fica ao seu critério escolher os dois dias de 500 calorias, ex: terça e quinta ou sexta e domingo ou segunda e quarta...
☑Resumo:
✔Em Jejum: tomar água, Café, Cha, sem adoçar, sem manteiga, sem oleo de Coco" puro sem nada"
✔Em Intermitente" Janela alimentar": permitido comer tudo da dieta Paleo/Lowcarb ✅Usem a tag: #asagadojejum #diariodojejum #vaimarica #pracimajejum
✅Em caso de dúvidas procure seu medico, educador físico e nutricionista 

.From @jejumintermitente .


----------



## Luizmi (2 Oct 2017)

Una pregunta interesante sería: ¿habría todos los problema que hay de obesidad, sindrome metabólico, diabetes, etc, si toda esa azúcar y harinas tan denostadas no estuvieran el 99% de las veces acompañadas de GRASA? NO.

La galletita que me ponen en el bar con el café pone "0% azucares añadidos", pero lleva un 30% de grasa saturada de palma, total, los hidratos refinados los lleva igual en formato de harina, o sea, era mejor que llevase azucar y no llevase la grasa.

Toda la bollería, repostería, etc, a la que siempre se la señala como perniciosa por ser alta en azucar es siempre alta en grasa, aceites, huevos, leche, mantequillas, etc, pero de eso nadie se acuerda, sin grasa la bollería no tendría el sabor que tiene ni sería tan adictiva.

Con eso no digo que la grasa sea mala en si misma, pero por la misma razón el azúcar y las harinas tampoco lo son.

Se está haciendo exactamente lo mismo que se hizo en los 70/80 con la grasa, sacarla de contexto y demonizarla como única causa de todos los problemas

La dieta de Kemper, no solo era de arroz blanco, también se permite azúcar


----------



## lost_77 (2 Oct 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Una pregunta interesante sería: ¿habría todos los problema que hay de obesidad, sindrome metabólico, diabetes, etc, si toda esa azúcar y harinas tan denostadas no estuvieran el 99% de las veces acompañadas de GRASA? NO.
> 
> La galletita que me ponen en el bar con el café pone "0% azucares añadidos", pero lleva un 30% de grasa saturada de palma, total, los hidratos refinados los lleva igual en formato de harina, o sea, era mejor que llevase azucar y no llevase la grasa.
> 
> ...



Se diría que lo chungo es mezclar muchos hidratos y mucha grasa. Comer temporalmente sólo (o muy pocos) hidratos o solo grasa podría tener que ver con la hipótesis que alguien ha comentado de épocas de limitación de uno de los dos a lo largo del año durante la evolución. Pero claro, habrá que demostrarlo.

Por otro lado está la cuestión de lo poco que sacian los carbohidratos simples, cuesta parar de comer, mientras que si escoges la opción de la grasa, te sacias con facilidad. De ahí su posible ventaja para mucha gente, entre la que creo que me encuentro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Oct 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Una pregunta interesante sería: ¿habría todos los problema que hay de obesidad, sindrome metabólico, diabetes, etc, si toda esa azúcar y harinas tan denostadas no estuvieran el 99% de las veces acompañadas de GRASA? NO.



¿Está usted seguro?

Un tipo, intrigado por el tema de la grasa y el azúcar, se propuso igualar el consumo diario medio de azúcar de los obesos de su país (160 gramos al día), pero hacerlo de forma que todo proviniera de alimentos presuntamente sanos: yogures desnatados, muesli, bebidas deportivas, zumos, etc.

En 12 días había ganado más de 2 kilos.
En 18 días tenía signos de *hígado graso*
Al final de su experimento* había engordado 10 kilos y era prediabético*

Un par de gemelos hicieron dietas opuestas, el primero una zerocarb y el segundo una dieta en la que sólo tomaba alimentos con <2% de grasa. Pues bien, *el primero perdió el triple de grasa que el segundo* y su glucemia en ayunas, tan normal.



> La galletita que me ponen en el bar con el café pone "0% azucares añadidos", pero lleva un 30% de grasa saturada de palma, total, los hidratos refinados los lleva igual en formato de harina, o sea, era mejor que llevase azucar y no llevase la grasa.



Ahí no sabría decirle: la grasa de palma es mejor evitarla, pero no por grasa, sino por ser una grasa obtenida mediante procesos químicos muy agresivos.

Si es mejor o peor que el azúcar, pues habría que verlo.



> Toda la bollería, repostería, etc, a la que siempre se la señala como perniciosa por ser alta en azucar es siempre alta en grasa, aceites, huevos, leche, mantequillas, etc, pero de eso nadie se acuerda, sin grasa la bollería no tendría el sabor que tiene ni sería tan adictiva.



¿Nadie se acuerda? Será aquí, y ni siquiera: la bollería industrial es doblemente chunga, porque va hasta arriba de azúcar y harina industrial, y porque va hasta arriba de grasa industrial.

Ahora, hágase un pastel con harina de almendra, huevos de corral y mantequilla de pasto, y endúlcelo con un poco miel, y ya se puede usted poner ciego, que no le va a pasar ná.



> Con eso no digo que la grasa sea mala en si misma, pero por la misma razón el azúcar y las harinas tampoco lo son.



"La grasa" es un poco difuso, un poco demasiado general. Es como si me dice que "las plantas" no son malas en sí mismas: hombre, pues la lechuga y el tomate, vale, pero paste usted digital, o cicuta, y me cuenta...

Hay grasas nada saludables, y grasas muy saludables.
Hay carbohidratos nada saludables, y carbohidratos muy saludables.

Lo que pasa es que, entre los nada saludables, precisamente, está el azúcar, el HFCS y las harinas industriales.

Pero si quiere usted comer brécol, berza, zanahorias, pimientos, tomates, pepinos, calabaza, calabacín, patata, etc. etc. no creo que nadie le vaya a decir que no sean saludables...



> Se está haciendo exactamente lo mismo que se hizo en los 70/80 con la grasa, sacarla de contexto y demonizarla como única causa de todos los problemas
> 
> La dieta de Kemper, no solo era de arroz blanco, también se permite azúcar



Qué va.
Era una dieta, para empezar, *casi imposible de seguir*: 2000 calorías, menos de un 5% de proteínas y menos de un 2,5% de grasas.
250 a 350 g de arroz soso al día (entre 900 y 1250 kcal), y el resto hasta las 2000, fruta y zumos (no más de 1l al día), pero no de tomate, y nada de verduras.

Kempner tenía que abroncar, amenazar y hasta en una ocasión agredir a sus pacientes para que se mantuvieran firmes a la dieta, que encima tardaba meses en dar resultado.

Y comiendo diariamente cuarto de kilo de arroz, y con una limitación de sodio definitivamente diurética, me figuro que los pacientes cagarían *estrellas de neutrones* una vez al año ::

Me juego una mano a que los resultados tenían más que ver con el AYUNO que con la dieta, en el sentido de que a las dos semanas de comer arroz blanco hervido soso la gente prefería directamente no comer...


----------



## Rauxa (2 Oct 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Una pregunta interesante sería: ¿habría todos los problema que hay de obesidad, sindrome metabólico, diabetes, etc, si toda esa azúcar y harinas tan denostadas no estuvieran el 99% de las veces acompañadas de GRASA? NO.
> 
> La galletita que me ponen en el bar con el café pone "0% azucares añadidos", pero lleva un 30% de grasa saturada de palma, total, los hidratos refinados los lleva igual en formato de harina, o sea, era mejor que llevase azucar y no llevase la grasa.
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo el azúcar del croissant mezclada con la grasa mala del mismo croissant, que;
El azúcar que lleva un plato de verdura mezclada con la grasa que lleva el aceite de oliva.


----------



## lost_77 (2 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Está usted seguro?
> 
> Un tipo, intrigado por el tema de la grasa y el azúcar, se propuso igualar el consumo diario medio de azúcar de los obesos de su país (160 gramos al día), pero hacerlo de forma que todo proviniera de alimentos presuntamente sanos: yogures desnatados, muesli, bebidas deportivas, zumos, etc.
> 
> ...



El experimento que comentas de los gemelos, es el de los dos hermanos ingleses médicos? El resultado creo que fue diferente. Me puedes pasar algún link al que comentas tú? Gracias


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Oct 2017)

claro, la dieta de Kemper, Swank (si me acuerdo de como se escribe el nombre, el que curó esclerosis múltiple en sus pacientes), Esselstyn, Ornish, Pritikin, MAcdougall, millones de asiáticos y gran parte de nuestros antepasados,etc, etc, funcionaban porque en realidad ayunaban en vez de comer.

Por eso hay tan poca gente en el planeta y por eso todos los resultados que conseguían. 

Vaya simplismo barato. 

Los paleo nunca abandonan su dieta, que va, pero resulta que las dietas tradicionales en realidad no eran tales. 

En fin. Luego sigo poniendo evidencia, solo por ver si existe alguna evidencia contraria equivalente, que hasta ahora no ha salido ninguna.


----------



## Latun (3 Oct 2017)

Leyendo el mundo me encontré con esto:
Saltarte el desayuno puede ser tan dañino como fumar | Zen | EL MUNDO


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Oct 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> El experimento que comentas de los gemelos, es el de los dos hermanos ingleses médicos? El resultado creo que fue diferente. Me puedes pasar algún link al que comentas tú? Gracias



Sí, fue un programa de la BBC (Chicote-style), y las conclusiones estaban un poquito sesgadas (_nihil novum sub sole_).

BBC Two - Horizon, 2013-2014, Sugar v Fat

Básicamente, la dieta lowcarb lograba una mayor pérdida de peso, pero aparentemente empeoraba el rendimiento físico, el rendimiento intelectual y el nivel de glucosa en ayunas, y la mayor pérdida de peso era (según el programa) "de músculo".

Pero en Dietdoctor hacen una reinterpretación de los resultados: Sugar vs Fat on BBC: Which is Worse? - Diet Doctor

Las conclusiones eran muy diferentes:

- No es cierto que la mayor pérdida de peso fuera de músculo: lo que sucede es que usaban un modelo de dos compartimentos (masa grasa-masa magra), cuando al menos deberían haber usado uno de tres (masa grasa-masa magra-agua). Las dietas lowcarb son diuréticas, la presunta pérdida de músculo no era más que *descarga de glucógeno*

- Además, comparando pérdida de grasa a pelo, la dieta zerocarb triplicó los resultados de la lowfat

- Los niveles de glucosa en ayunas, aunque subieron, *estaban dentro de la normalidad*; tampoco sorprende porque una vez el cuerpo se habitúa a tirar de grasas *la glucosa en sangre se estabiliza* y no hay tanta diferencia entre el nivel postprandial y el medido tras el ayuno nocturno. Es decir, la estabilidad glucémica, de hecho, MEJORÓ

- Que el desempeño físico empeore en el primer mes de dieta lowcarb es totalmente NORMAL, ya que el cuerpo tiene que adaptarse al nuevo paradigma energético, y eso no es algo que suceda en un mes. Aparte, claro, de que al no tomar NADA de carbos, el tipo iba seco de glucógeno y tenía bloqueada la vía anaerobia.

- Midieron el desempeño mental con un concurso de trading, que es una forma muy poco fiable, ya que está demostrado que el papel del azar en el trading es tal, que un mono puede mejorar los resultados de un experto con una probabilidad de entorno al 50%

---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 09:43 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, la dieta de Kemper, Swank (si me acuerdo de como se escribe el nombre, el que curó esclerosis múltiple en sus pacientes), Esselstyn, Ornish, Pritikin, MAcdougall, millones de asiáticos y gran parte de nuestros antepasados,etc, etc, funcionaban porque en realidad ayunaban en vez de comer.



La dieta de *Kempner* es como yo la he descrito. El que sea capaz de seguirla voluntariamente durante meses sin decidir que ya si eso ya, el arroz que se lo coma tu padre, tiene que ser porque sufre de anhedonia y de todas maneras le iba a dar igual.

El resto, o le mandan a esparragar, o acaban por perder las ganas de comer.

La dieta de *Esselstyn* no es más que una dieta que *evita procesados y grasa*, y achaca a la falta de grasa lo que igual puede explicarse por la falta de procesados; Grano *integral*, legumbres, verduras y fruta, es decir, carbohidratos de baja biodisponibilidad y fibra a dolor. Circulen. Por cierto que los _milagrosos resultados_ no han sido testados científicamente.

La dieta de *Ornish*, otra vez, es una dieta baja en grasas, sí, pero sobre todo *que evita procesados* y recomienda carbos complejos, mucha fibra, granos integrales, etc. Recomienda que la mayor parte de proteína tenga origen vegetal, y limita la grasa a un 10% de las calorías. Además recomienda ejercicio, gestión del estrés y "amar más", que interpreto como búsqueda de la estabilidad emocional, todas ellas cosas que *ayudan a mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina*. _Same old same old_, nada que ver, circulen.

La dieta *McDougall* basa la alimentación en grano *integral*, harinas *sin refinar*, tubérculos y legumbres, y recomienda *limitar el consumo de pasta*, a la que le pone la condición de que sea sin huevo y *no sea de trigo*. Frutas y verduras valen todas. Y entre los prohibidos, aparte de las grasas y los productos animales, encontramos *la harina refinada, el arroz blanco y el azúcar*. O sea, una vez más, carbohidratos de absorción lenta, fibra a mares, y nada de azúcar, procesados y harinas refinadas. Y ejercicio, claro. Igual que las anteriores, vaya ¿Empieza a ver el patrón?.

La dieta *Swank* es curioso que la mencione, porque *no es lo que usted llamaría baja en grasas*: permite hasta 65g de grasa al día, que fácilmente puede ser más del 20% del aporte calórico diario, permite tanto pescado blanco y marisco como se quiera, permite productos lácteos siempre que sean desnatados, pollo, carne roja, etc. De hecho, la dieta Swank, según la leo, es la dieta de la OMS pero haciendo hincapié en limitar las grasas saturadas a 15 g diarios y las fijando las insaturadas entre 20 y 50 g diarios. En cualquier caso, es una dieta (al parecer) adecuada para *paliar la esclerosis*, pero de sus resultados para combatir las enfermedades metabólicas nadie dice nada.

De los millones de asiáticos hemos hablado hasta la saciedad, así que no abundaré en ello. Pero le recuerdo que en toda Asia es costumbre *dejar al menos 12 horas entre cena y desayuno*.

En resumen: aún estoy esperando que venga con un estudio sobre dietas bajas en grasas cuyos resultados no se puedan explicar perfectamente sin mencionar las grasas.



> Por eso hay tan poca gente en el planeta y por eso todos los resultados que conseguían.
> 
> Vaya simplismo barato.
> 
> ...



Las dietas tradicionales todas cumplen *el paradigma del control de insulina*; la dieta LCHF sólo es *la forma más sencilla* de lograr el resultado buscado, dado *lo difícil que es hoy en día poder seguir una dieta tradicional*.

Toda la evidencia que trae, yo le demuestro que es evidencia, sí, pero *no de que la grasa sea la causa de los trastornos metabólicos.*

SIEMPRE que se logra una mejora metabólica en los estudios que trae, va de la mano de un protocolo de control de la insulinemia y mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina.

Cuando traiga un estudio en el que se comparen dietas _ad libitum_, compuestas de carbohidratos de rápida absorción y pobres en fibra, una con grasa y otra sin grasa, hablamos.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 09:55 ----------




Latun dijo:


> Leyendo el mundo me encontré con esto:
> Saltarte el desayuno puede ser tan dañino como fumar | Zen | EL MUNDO



Meh.

Habla de un aumento de *aterosclerosis subclínica* en los que se saltaban el desayuno, y concluye (el periodista) que eso es lo mismo que "que no desayunar es malo para el corazón".

Primero habría que hacer un seguimiento para ver si los no desayunadores acaban teniendo realmente más incidencia cardiovascular, o si resulta que la ateroesclerosis no es una causa sino un mero indicador mal interpretado.

Y después habría que evaluar posibles variables de confusión, como por ejemplo, que los que no desayunan están sometidos a una vida más ajetreada (no desayunan porque no pueden, no porque no quieran), y la mayor incidencia de aterosclerosis subclínica podría ser achacable a niveles mayores de estrés.

Aparte, con una proporción tan baja de no desayunadores en el estudio (3% de los sujetos), los resultados podrían ser mero ruido aleatorio.

TOTAL, poco concluyente.


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (3 Oct 2017)

Latun dijo:


> Leyendo el mundo me encontré con esto:
> Saltarte el desayuno puede ser tan dañino como fumar | Zen | EL MUNDO



Mucho ojo con los artículos redactados por periodistas, siempre hay que acudir a otras fuentes y si es posible repasar por encima el estudio. Este es un caso de manipulación de libro, culpando al ayuno de riesgo coronario, como si fumar, beber alcohol o comer basura no tuviera nada que ver.


> Los participantes que se saltan el desayuno tenían en general hábitos poco saludables, como *mala dieta, mayor consumo de alcohol y tabaco. Tenían también más obesidad e hipertensión*
> En el caso de obesidad, no puede descartarse causalidad inversa, y *los resultados observados podrían deberse a que las personas obesas se saltan el desayuno para perder peso*



Fuente: Skipping breakfast associated with hardening of the arteries -- ScienceDaily


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Oct 2017)

Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> Mucho ojo con los artículos redactados por periodistas, siempre hay que acudir a otras fuentes y si es posible repasar por encima el estudio. Este es un caso de manipulación de libro, culpando al ayuno de riesgo coronario, como si fumar, beber alcohol o comer basura no tuviera nada que ver.
> 
> 
> Fuente: Skipping breakfast associated with hardening of the arteries -- ScienceDaily



Lo he leido, algo se puede sacar en claro de ese tipo de articulos, para empezar acaba de confirmar que el ayuno es bueno.


----------



## sada (3 Oct 2017)

¿Me engordan los carbohidratos o es un mito? - L'Officiel Hommes


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Oct 2017)

Latun dijo:


> Leyendo el mundo me encontré con esto:
> Saltarte el desayuno puede ser tan dañino como fumar | Zen | EL MUNDO



Cual es el mecanismo que se pone enmarcha para elevar los niveles de plomo en sangre? porque según dice el mierdartículo:

"prescindir de la primera comida del día hace que los niveles de plomo en sangre se eleven en un 15 por ciento".

Ha visto mucho la serie Narcos el periolisto este...


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Eso es lo que cualquiera creería, con toda la turra que dan sobre el historial familiar y tal ¿verdad?
> 
> Pues diversos estudios que han comparado la incidencia de cancer en gemelos univitelinos (mismos genes) y mellizos (comparten de media el 50% del material genético, igual que hermanos no mellizos) han llegado a la siguiente sorprendente conclusión:
> 
> ...



Se te ha olvidado incluir una dieta alta en carbohidratos y BAJA en grasas, MUY BAJA, para tus cánones, en la cura de la diabetes tipo 2.

Pero tú a lo tuyo, sigue con tu sesgo.

El exceso de proteínas y grasas puede crear resistencia a la insulina, sobre todo si se combina con una cantidad suficiente de carbohidratos, en particular simples.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado incluir una dieta alta en carbohidratos y BAJA en grasas, MUY BAJA, para tus cánones, en la cura de la diabetes tipo 2.
> 
> Pero tú a lo tuyo, sigue con tu sesgo.
> 
> El exceso de proteínas y grasas puede crear resistencia a la insulina, sobre todo si se combina con una cantidad suficiente de carbohidratos, en particular simples.



Es la primera, no sea cerril. 

No digo que es baja en grasas porque *eso es irrelevante*, mientras sea baja en proteínas, rica en fibra y sin carbohidratos simples, de suerte que apenas se requiera insulina para controlar la glucemia.

Usted insiste en otorgar al bajo nivel de grasas las propiedades que igualmente se pueden deber al una dieta poco insulinogénica. Pero eso contraviene la navaja de Ockham, pues implicaría DOS MECANISMOS distintos para los resultados de las dietas LCHF y LFHC, cuando el paradigma del control de la insulina explica ambos resultados con UN SOLO MECANISMO

Igualmente, su afirmación de que es el exceso de proteínas Y grasas el que causa insulinorresistencia contraviene la casuística demostrable de que la escalada de insulinorresistencia se frena en seco (aunque no se revierta) con dietas LCHF.

No es la grasa, no es la proteína, no son los carbos. No son los animales ni las plantas.

Es *todo aquello que cause aumentos sostenidos de la insulinemia*: proteína insulinogénica (no toda lo es en igual medida), hidratos rápidos, poca fibra, exceso de fructosa...

...pero no grasa, porque la grasa no es apenas insulinogénica


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Es la primera, no sea cerril.
> 
> No digo que es baja en grasas porque *eso es irrelevante*, mientras sea baja en proteínas, rica en fibra y sin carbohidratos simples, de suerte que apenas se requiera insulina para controlar la glucemia.
> 
> ...



qué navaja de okcham ni qué leches, si estamos hablando de un sistema complejo, que no solamente complicado, el cual no se conoce de manera exhaustiva, es más, no creo que se conozca en más de un 10%.

Por eso hay que tirar de estudios epidemiológicos y de intervención, es decir, holísticos, y en ambos tipos se ha visto claramente que las poblaciones que consumen mayores cantidades de proteínas Y grasas (especialmente si son de origen animal), son las que mayor incidencia de enfermedades de afluencia tienen (asterosclerosis, cáncer, diabetes, autoinmunes, etc, etc).

Las dietas bajas en carbohidratos son un parche, como has admitido, pero a largo plazo crean más problemas del que resuelven y pueden aumentar la secreción de insulina y la resistencia a la misma. Lo único que consiguen es no elevar el azúcar en sangre, porque apenas hay, tras cada comida.



> It is generally accepted that adding fat and protein to carbohydrate reduces glycemic responses by delaying gastric emptying and stimulating insulin secretion (1,2).



The Effects of Fat and Protein on Glycemic Responses in Nondiabetic Humans Vary with Waist Circumference, Fasting Plasma Insulin, and Dietary Fiber Intake


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué navaja de okcham ni qué leches, si estamos hablando de un sistema complejo, que no solamente complicado, el cual no se conoce de manera exhaustiva, es más, no creo que se conozca en más de un 10%.



Perfecto, pero sigue siendo mejor una explicación que cubre todos los casos, que dos explicaciones diferentes para un mismo resultado.



> Por eso hay que tirar de estudios epidemiológicos y de intervención, es decir, holísticos, y en ambos tipos se ha visto claramente que las poblaciones que consumen mayores cantidades de proteínas Y grasas (especialmente si son de origen animal), son las que mayor incidencia de enfermedades de afluencia tienen (asterosclerosis, cáncer, diabetes, autoinmunes, etc, etc).



¿Puede mostrarme esos estudios de los que habla? Por saber si, además de consumir mayores cantidades de proteínas Y grasas, resulta que su consumo de carbohidratos es principalmente en forma de azúcares y harinas refinadas, y tal.

Por aquello de que, entonces, igualmente podría decirse que las consecuencias provienen de consumir cantidades elevadas de proteínas Y azúcares y harinas refinadas, y de hecho la importancia de las grasas es testimonial.

Y es que todo el rato volvemos al mismo sitio: la SAD consiste básicamente en azúcar, harinas y pasta, lácteos y carnes procesadas. Si son "altas" en grasa es porque son igualmente "altas" en proteína, dado el convencimiento general de que la grasa es mala, que lleva a renegar de toda grasa fácilmente evitable (=aceites y mantecas), mientras mantiene la grasa "oculta" en productos cárnicos y lácteos, la que siempre va con proteína. La mezcla chunga es azúcar/harina+proteína, la grasa "sólo pasaba por allí"

Muestreme UN estudio epidemiológico en el que se muestre mayor incidencia de enfermedades metabólicas en aquellos que consumen POCA proteína, POCOS azúcares/harinas y MUCHA grasa, sólo UNO.

No puede, porque no los hay. Hasta que no le entre en la mollera que, de cara a la sensibilidad a la insulina, LA GRASA ES NEUTRA, no entenderá que su fijación con las grasas le ciega a la causa subyacente.



> Las dietas bajas en carbohidratos son un parche, como has admitido, pero a largo plazo crean más problemas del que resuelven y pueden aumentar la secreción de insulina y la resistencia a la misma. Lo único que consiguen es no elevar el azúcar en sangre, porque apenas hay, tras cada comida.
> 
> The Effects of Fat and Protein on Glycemic Responses in Nondiabetic Humans Vary with Waist Circumference, Fasting Plasma Insulin, and Dietary Fiber Intake



Y una vez más, vuelta la mula al trigo: que lo que provoca mayor secreción de insulina es la PROTEÍNA, no la GRASA. De la segunda referencia de su enlace, Plasma Glucose and Insulin Response to Macronutrients in Nondiabetic and NIDDM Subjects | Diabetes Care

_GLUCOSE AND INSULIN RESPONSE TO INGESTED FAT
Nondiabetic subjects. *Ingested triglycerides do not
stimulate insulin secretion*, they also do not affect the
circulating glucose concentration when given as a single
meal to nondiabetic subjects or subjects with mild
NIDDM (106). They do stimulate both GIP and CCK
secretion, as indicated previously. Potentially, this
*could result in greater insulin secretion in the presence
of an elevated plasma glucose or amino acid concentration when fats are ingested with carbohydrates and/
or proteins*. However, this possibility *has not been extensively
studied.*
Oral ingestion of 60 g of butter fat ingested as cream
did not change the plasma insulin concentration. It did
significantly increase the insulin response to a rapid intravenous
infusion of glucose given 3 h later. It also
resulted in an acceleration of the glucose disappearance
rate. Oral glycerol did not potentiate the insulin response.
In subjects who had ingested cream, heparin
given before glucose eliminated the potentiation of insulin
secretion by the fat meal; the reason for this is not
explained. Heparin administration was associated with
a marked increase in nonesterified fatty acids and a
reduction in triglycerides (107). Potentiation of the insulin
response to intravenously administered glucose by
oral fat ingestion has been confirmed in other studies
(108,109).
Ingestion of *50 g butter with 50 g carbohydrate as
potato* resulted in a greater rise in CIP concentration
than when potato was ingested alone, as might be expected.
*The insulin response was little changed but the
glucose rise was considerably attenuated* (110). The
maximal rise in glucose and insulin was not delayed by
the presence of butter in the meal, suggesting little effect
of the fat on gastric emptying or on starch digestion and
glucose absorption_

O en román paladino:que *LA GRASA NO ESTIMULA LA SECRECIÓN DE INSULINA*, grábeselo en la cabeza, así lo ve cuando se mire al espejo.


----------



## besto (4 Oct 2017)

¿Cuales son las proteinas insulinogenicas?


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Oct 2017)

besto dijo:


> ¿Cuales son las proteinas insulinogenicas?



Aquí unas gráficas de la respuesta insulínica a aminoácidos y aminoácidos con glucosa:

Amino acid ingestion and glucose metabolism

La gráfica 2 muestra la respuesta insulínica de diferentes aminoácidos

La gráfica 5 muestra la respuesta en % respecto a glucosa sola

Otros estudios muestran que hay efectos sinérgicos entre aminoácidos, de suerte que tomar ciertas combinaciones causa más secreción de insulina que la suma de las partes.

Synergistic Effect of Certain Amino Acid Pairs upon Insulin Secretion in Man | Diabetes


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Oct 2017)

Interesante el nuevo post del Dr. Fung sobre cuándo comer: How to Eat: Fast and Break-Fast - Intensive Dietary Management (IDM)

- Es mejor desayunar que cenar, pero es mejor sólo cenar que cenar y desayunar
- Es mejor comer menos veces que más, y dejar cuantas más horas sin comer
- Es mejor hacer dietas intermitentes (2 semanas sí, dos no) que una dieta continua (¡muy interesante!)
- En cualquier caso, es mejor adaptar la dieta a tu estilo de vida que lo contrario (que está abocado al fracaso)
- y se hace eco de la chuminada del artículo del desayuno publicada aquí en España


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Oct 2017)

Aquí está un pequeño resumen de los estudios con dietas vegetarianas, a falta de mejor nombre en español para plant based diet.

History of the Plant-Based Diet

Un pequeño repaso, luego cada uno de los autores citados, que no son gurucillos sin estudios precisamente, citan a decenas de estudios cada uno, como mínimo.

El exceso de grasa en la dieta es un factor también decisivo en la salud y la longevidad (vivir más años con mejor salud) en las poblaciones humanas. Prácticamente tanto como la proteínas.

Por cierto, por mucho que repitáis que ahora se comen dietas bajas en grasas por recomendaciones médicas, no lo hace más cierto, el consumo total de grasa en la mayoría de las poblaciones de países desarrollados está en torno al 30%-40%, ha 
subido desde principios del siglo XX y ahí se ha mantenido. 

Los EEUU ya tenían una epidemia declarada de enfermedades crónicas y cardiovasculares, comparada con los años 1900, en 1930.

Japón es, quizás, la única excepción, aunque ya no comen su tradicional dieta baja en grasas, su porcentaje de grasa total sigue siendo de los más bajos entre los países desarrollados.


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Oct 2017)

Análisis que me hicieron la semana pasada:

HEMATOLOGÍA:

LEUCOCITOS 4.53-------------------------- 0.80 - 10.80
HEMATIES 4.74----------------------------- 4.50 - 6.00
HEMOGLOBINA 14.10 ----------------------14.00 - 18.00
HEMATOCRITO 41.20 ----------------------40.00 - 52.00
VCM 86.92 ----------------------------------80.00 - 100.00
HCM 29.75---------------------------------- 27.00 - 34.00
CHCM 34.22 ---------------------------------32.00 - 36.00
RDW-CV 14.60-------------------------------11.00 - 16.00
PLAQUETAS 173.00 -------------------------120.00 - 450.00
MPV 13.40 ----------------------------------- 9.00 - 14.00
PDW 17.00 -----------------------------------9.00 - 17.00
EOSINOFILOS 0.40---------------------------0.00 5.00
LINFOCITOS 26.90 --------------------------20.00 - 50.00
MONOCITOS 4.00----------------------------1.00 - 10.00
BASOFILOS 0.60 -----------------------------0.00 1.50
NEUTROFILOS 68.10-------------------------30.00 - 70.00
EOSINOFILOS 0.02 --------------------------0.00 0.70
LINFOCITOS 1.22 ------------------------------0.8-3.5
ONOCITOS 0.18 ------------------------------- 0.00 0.80
BASOFILOS 0.03 ------------------------------ 0.00 0.10
NEUTROFILOS 3.08 ---------------------------1.60 - 7.00

BIOQUÍMICA
GLUCOSA 80.00 ------------------------------- 60.00 - 110.00
CREATININA 1.10-------------------------------0.10 - 1.36
ACIDO URICO 4.50 ---------------------------- 2.00 - 7.50
COLESTEROL 212.00 -------------------------- 125.00 - 220.00
GPT (ALT) 21.00 --------------------------------5.00 - 45.00
GGTP 10.00--------------------------------------5.00 - 61.00

ORINA
pH 5.00------------------------------------------- 5.00 - 8.00
DENSIDAD 1.03---------------------------------- 1.01 - 1.03
GLUCOSA (O) Negativo
PROTEINAS(O) Negativo
NITRITOS Negativo
*C.CETONICOS 15.00------------------------------ 0.00 10.00*
BILIRRUBINA(O) Negativo
UROBILINOGENO Negativo
LEUCOCITOS(O) Negativo
HEMATIES(O) Negativo
CRISTALES No se observan
CILINDROS No se observan
OTROS HALLAZGOS No se observan

Y todo esto inflándome a grasas y a verduras. 

Aún estpy esperando a que me de el esperado infarto por tener las venas taponadas de grasa


----------



## besto (5 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Aquí unas gráficas de la respuesta insulínica a aminoácidos y aminoácidos con glucosa:
> 
> Amino acid ingestion and glucose metabolism
> 
> ...



Gracias por los enlaces aunque un resumen se agradecería...proteinas malas entonces cuales son? El chuleton? Las del huevo? Las del pescado? Las de los frutos secos? Yo es que sé como 1000 veces menos que usted de todo esto.


----------



## Latun (6 Oct 2017)

besto dijo:


> Gracias por los enlaces aunque un resumen se agradecería...proteinas malas entonces cuales son? El chuleton? Las del huevo? Las del pescado? Las de los frutos secos? Yo es que sé como 1000 veces menos que usted de todo esto.



Me uno a la pregunta

También me gustaría saber en dietas bajas en carbohidratos, pero sin llegar a entrar en cetosis, como va aprovechando las grasas el cuerpo. 

Un saludo


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Oct 2017)

Latun dijo:


> Me uno a la pregunta
> 
> También me gustaría saber en dietas bajas en carbohidratos, pero sin llegar a entrar en cetosis, como va aprovechando las grasas el cuerpo.
> 
> Un saludo



Muy sencillo.

Sus carbohidratos serían las frutas, verduras, miel(no procesada) y arroz si gusta.

Y nada más.


----------



## sada (6 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Interesante el nuevo post del Dr. Fung sobre cuándo comer: How to Eat: Fast and Break-Fast - Intensive Dietary Management (IDM)
> 
> - Es mejor desayunar que cenar, pero es mejor sólo cenar que cenar y desayunar
> - Es mejor comer menos veces que más, y dejar cuantas más horas sin comer
> ...



Gracias. Hoy he hecho un turbo que se llama en él método Grez; esto es 24 horas sin comer; solo esta mañana un poco de café solo agg un poco amargo pero te pone las pilas. 
Ayer mi última comida fue al mediodía pulpo a feira; con aceite y pimentón y luego lacón asado con ensalada de tomate cebolla y y albahaca fresca.


----------



## sada (7 Oct 2017)

Bueno decepción total después de mis 24 horas sin comer voy y peso casi un kilo más 
No entiendo nada


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2017)

sada dijo:


> Bueno decepción total después de mis 24 horas sin comer voy y peso casi un kilo más
> No entiendo nada



Tranquila. Lo importante es la tendencia. El peso puede fluctuar 1-1'5kgs al día en función de si has ido al baño, de la hidratación, de si has tomado algun medicamento, de si has dormido mal, de si tienes alguna preocupación...
Esto no son matemáticas exactas. Sales de un ayuno y te ves con 1 kilo de más (es imposible que sea de creación de grasa nueva). Hoy a lo mejor comes 4 veces según tu hambre y mañana te pesas y la báscula te marca 1 kg menos.

Con estos ayunos, harás que tu cuerpo aprenda y entienda que debe usar tu grasa como fuente de energía.
Poco a poco


----------



## bizarre (7 Oct 2017)

Sada deberías estar orgullosa, lo has conseguido, yo lo máximo que he aguantado son 18 h, quizás tardes en ver el resultado pero aunque solo sea por salud ya merece la pena

Yo últimamente noto que me hincho menos los días previos a la menstruación y tengo menos síntomas negativos no llego a tener SOP pero casi y veo que me encuentro mejor


----------



## ALCOY (7 Oct 2017)

sada, a veces una actuación se muestra directamente pero mayormente el comportamiento en el peso es como las comunicaciones con Marte que van en tiempo retardado...


se suele comportar de este modo:

la primera actuación buena da como una especie de empate técnico, si la segunda vez se da otra actuación buena, ya no me refiero a ayuno, sino a comer bien, lasegunda vez es la que marca el punto en la báscula...

es así como funciona el pinpong no?

el mismo modo de marcar punto... la primera vez iguala y la segunda marca punto...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Interesante el nuevo post del Dr. Fung sobre cuándo comer: How to Eat: Fast and Break-Fast - Intensive Dietary Management (IDM)
> 
> - Es mejor desayunar que cenar, pero es mejor sólo cenar que cenar y desayunar
> - Es mejor comer menos veces que más, y dejar cuantas más horas sin comer
> ...



grande el Doctor Fung


----------



## MAUSER (8 Oct 2017)

sada dijo:


> Bueno decepción total después de mis 24 horas sin comer voy y peso casi un kilo más
> No entiendo nada




Yo he estado sin comer por un espacio de 24 horas (de 15,00 horas viernes a 15;30 horas ayer) y he pesado 1,1 kilos menos. Por cierto hoy también he comido sólo una vez, la comida central del día (al levantarme un café y un té matcha).


----------

